# <25 BFPs!! 12 births!! Welcome to the world turtle babies!>



## Mollykins

I'm starting out my TWW with what I am suspecting is the flu. Perhaps being sick will help the time pass?? :) 

How are all you lovely ladies? Where are you on the TWW? Any symptoms?? Let me live vicariously through you all! :haha:

Lots of sticky baby :dust: to you all! Here's to hoping we all get our :bfp: this cycle. :happydance:

*
LIST OF OUR BFP's:*

-Kit
-LittleSpy
-Essie
-TrinityMom (sweet angel baby.:hugs:)
-MummyApril
-NewMummy
-Addie25 (sweet angel baby :hugs:)
-Mollykins
-Crunchie
-Poas
-BabyHopes2010 (sweet angel baby :hugs:)
-TrinityMom (sweet angel baby :hugs:) 
-HollyMonkey (sweet angel baby :hugs:)
-Rachael
-Luna
-BabyHopes2010 (stick and grow baby bean :hugs:)
-HollyMonkey (sweet angel baby :hugs:)
-Emandi
-FirstBaby25/Sweet Jaynie (sweet angel baby :hugs:)
-TrinityMom (stick and grow baby bean :hugs:)
-Addie25 (sweet angel baby :hugs:)
-HollyMonkey (stick and grow Emily bean! :hugs:)
-Sarachka 
-Addie (stick and grow baby beans! :hugs:) 
-Newbie 

List of turtle births :cloud9:
-Miss Cara Janie / 18 July 2011 / 8lbs 1oz (Kit)
-Miss Lyra Amelia / 20 July 2011 / 8lbs 7oz (Essie)
-Miss Maisie Charlotte / 20 July 2011 / 7lbs 11.6oz (LittleSpy)
-Mr. Nathanial Oliver / 1 August 2011 / 8lbs 4oz (NewMummy)
-Mr. James Charles / 12 August 2011 / 7lbs 6oz (MummyApril)
-Miss Lauren Charlotte / 16 August 2011 / 5lbs 6oz (Crunchie)
-Mr. Leo Alexander / 12 September 2011 / 9lbs 4oz (Mollykins)
-Mr. Rhyko Oliver / 19 September 2011 / 5lbs (Luna)
-Miss Esme Rae Hope / 4 October 2011 / 10lbs 8oz (Poas)
-Miss Freya Ellen / 18 November 2011 / 9lbs 3oz (Babyhopes2010)
-Mr. Finley James / 1 February 2012 / 7lbs (Emandi)
-Miss Emmie Annabelle / 22 February 2012 / 7lbs 12oz (Cassie)

A little bit about our turtles... 

TrinityMom: Birthday is 2 December / Mummy to 3 boys and pregnant, hoping forA GIRL

Mollykins: Birthday is a secret :haha: :ninja:/ Mummy to 2 girls and pregnant with #3 (A BOY) / EDD is 8 Sept. 2011

Kit_cat: Birthday is 17 October / Pregnant with #1 / EDD is 4 July 2011

HollyMonkey: Birthday is 18 October / Mummy to 1 little girl 

Sarachka: Birthday is 4 May / TTC #1 since October 2010 

Newbie: Birthday is 3 July / TTC #1 

NewMummy: Birthday is 3 April / Mummy to Reece age 10 and pregnant with #2 (A BOY!) after TTC for 9 months and mc in August 2010

Emandi: Birthday is 1 March / Mummy to 1 little girl / Pregnant with #2

Ginge: Birthday is 23 August / TTC #1 for 2 years

LittleSpy: Birthday is 30 May / Pregnant with #1 (A GIRL!) / EDD 16 July 2010 but hoping for an early arrival of 11 July.

FirstBaby25/Sweet Jaynie: Birthday is 27 July / TTC #1 

MoominMumma: Birthday is ? / TTC #1

Crunchie: Birthday is 20 June / Pregnant with #1 / EDD 22 September 2011

MummyApril: Birthday is 25th June / Mummy to 2 little girls and pregnant with #3 (A BOY!) / EDD 30th August

Luna: Birthday is 16th December/ Pregnant with #1 A BOY! / EDD Nov. 2011

BabyHopes2010: Birthday is / Pregnant with #1 / EDD Nov. 2011

POAS: Birthday is / Pregnant with #2 / It's aBOY! / EDD 

Addie25: Birthday is / Pregnant with #1 (and maybe #2) :winkwink:

KMTEEHOO: Our honorary silent member. :amartass:

*OUR THOUSANDTHS POST* :bfp:s and lucky gender choice post. :haha:

1,000 Crunchie
2,000 Molly
3,000 Moomin
4,000 Sarachka
5,000 Ginge
6,000 HollyMonkey
7,000 Ninja confusion :ninja: 
8,000 Trinity
9,000 HollyMonkey
10,000 Sarachka
11,000 Emandi
12,000 Jaynie
13,000 LunaLady
14,000 HollyMonkey
15,000 Newbie
16,000 Sarachka
17,000 Kit
18,000 Emandi
19,000 Jaynie
20,000 Holly


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Sweetie :hi:

Only me :thumbup:

I'm (as y'know) 7 DPO. Only symptoms, and it's not really a symptom, is one sore boob and armpit :haha: I just think it's AF :dohh:

Hope you're ok and the dreaded flu doesn't hit you too hard.

Take care x :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hey Sweetie :hi:
> 
> Only me :thumbup:
> 
> I'm (as y'know) 7 DPO. Only symptoms, and it's not really a symptom, is one sore boob and armpit :haha: I just think it's AF :dohh:
> 
> Hope you're ok and the dreaded flu doesn't hit you too hard.
> 
> Take care x :hugs:

Thanks doll. :) I'm doing all right in spite of it all. We did get to BD last night (O-day). :happydance: So hopefully this is it... I feel good about this cycle, I wonder how long that will last. :haha: 

Thank you for being such an awesome woman Miss Kit. :) I hope you get something definitive soon! (AF or better yet... :bfp: ) :winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think I am O'ing TODAY ....so I'm right behind ya! Since DH's car broke he can come home early...so we do get to BD lmao....weird things happen haha


----------



## Mollykins

Absolutely Andrea! I got to BD last night... I didn't think we would be able to. YAY! So as it stands. I dtd on Sunday, Wednesday, and Thursday and O'd on Thursday. Here's hoping!! It would be so amazing/awesome/super/fantastic/incredible/etc etc if we both got our :bfp: this cycle! :haha: Can you tell I'm excited?? :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm joining you guys here too
:sex: tonight and now we wait!

:dust: :dust: and more :dust: to us all


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom- Do you O today?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sweetie :hi:
> 
> Only me :thumbup:
> 
> I'm (as y'know) 7 DPO. Only symptoms, and it's not really a symptom, is one sore boob and armpit :haha: I just think it's AF :dohh:
> 
> Hope you're ok and the dreaded flu doesn't hit you too hard.
> 
> Take care x :hugs:
> 
> Thanks doll. :) I'm doing all right in spite of it all. We did get to BD last night (O-day). :happydance: So hopefully this is it... I feel good about this cycle, I wonder how long that will last. :haha:
> 
> Thank you for being such an awesome woman Miss Kit. :) I hope you get something definitive soon! (AF or better yet... :bfp: ) :winkwink:Click to expand...


Aww thanks, how kind :blush: I have to say, you're lovely too :flower: 

Your timing's perfecto this cycle, it's all looking good :thumbup: Everything is crossed for all of you guys :happydance:

:dust::dust: Plenty to go round :dust::dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Part of me wants to wait to test until I feel definite symptoms (i.e. the one's I can't explain away as "being in my head" :) Or waiting until 2 days before AF is due. Oh! That's a good question... what do you ladies think? Is it better to test according to DPO or days before AF?


----------



## KristyHart

Im 2do today

Goos luck ladies xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

I had positive opk yesterday and less so today so either ovulated last night or this morning - cm went sticky today. Try O+12 so hopefully the timing is right for a girl


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Part of me wants to wait to test until I feel definite symptoms (i.e. the one's I can't explain away as "being in my head" :) Or waiting until 2 days before AF is due. Oh! That's a good question... what do you ladies think? Is it better to test according to DPO or days before AF?

Hmmm, personally, I think just try to leave it as late as possible (if you can lol) as BFN's are so depressing and very often it's not till AF or after that many ladies will get their BFP. In my weird little mind, waiting till at least AF is due increases my chances but that's just moi! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom- My cm is sticky today as well. What does that indicate, do you know? You are hoping for a girl and I am a boy. I have two girls already. :) FX that we get our :bfp: AND the gender we want. :D


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Part of me wants to wait to test until I feel definite symptoms (i.e. the one's I can't explain away as "being in my head" :) Or waiting until 2 days before AF is due. Oh! That's a good question... what do you ladies think? Is it better to test according to DPO or days before AF?
> 
> Hmmm, personally, I think just try to leave it as late as possible (if you can lol) as BFN's are so depressing and very often it's not till AF or after that many ladies will get their BFP. In my weird little mind, waiting till at least AF is due increases my chances but that's just moi! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh Kit! It makes sense to me too! :rofl: We are a pair aren't we?! Ideally, I would wait until AF is due and if it doesn't show to test BUT I am a poas-addict. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

I hope this flu goes away before I'm far enough dpo to start symptom spotting! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I hope this flu goes away before I'm far enough dpo to start symptom spotting! :haha:

Hey Sweetie :flower:

How you feeling? Flu getting any worse? Hope not.

:hugs: x


----------



## Essie

I think (from monitoring CM and some abdo pain) I may have ovulated on Thursday, making me 2dpo. This is my first TWW and I'm so impatient already. Good luck ladies, hope you all get your BFP :dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well apparently I did O yesterday so I'm assuming I'm 1dpo now! Woohoo finally jumped over the hill......

Bad news is this--- I've not had EWCM this time around and we didn't BD last night like we were going to because DH was "too tired" wtf....oh well if I missed my eggy again its HIS FAULT this time around because he didn't listen to the gleaming happy face in his face yesterday :( Oh well...it was day 3 of smiley faces.....soooooo who knows maybe it was too late by that time anyways since I was crampy half the day yesterday...OH WELL....so I'm quite doubtful this time around.....We did BD day before last...so maybe that did it...but I'm highly doubtful as I creamy CM and don't think :sperm: could live that long :(


----------



## Frankie

I think im 3DPO didnt have much to report yesterday but sore boobies today


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I hope this flu goes away before I'm far enough dpo to start symptom spotting! :haha:
> 
> Hey Sweetie :flower:
> 
> How you feeling? Flu getting any worse? Hope not.
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

Hello Kit! Well, the flu is about the same, perhaps a little worse. My OH let me sleep in bed for a few extra hours this morning. Sweet man! :) How are you today Kit?


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> I think (from monitoring CM and some abdo pain) I may have ovulated on Thursday, making me 2dpo. This is my first TWW and I'm so impatient already. Good luck ladies, hope you all get your BFP :dust:

Welcome to the TWW Essie! We all go a little :wacko: here. :haha: 
I hope you don't have to stay here long and you get that :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## Mollykins

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well apparently I did O yesterday so I'm assuming I'm 1dpo now! Woohoo finally jumped over the hill......
> 
> Bad news is this--- I've not had EWCM this time around and we didn't BD last night like we were going to because DH was "too tired" wtf....oh well if I missed my eggy again its HIS FAULT this time around because he didn't listen to the gleaming happy face in his face yesterday :( Oh well...it was day 3 of smiley faces.....soooooo who knows maybe it was too late by that time anyways since I was crampy half the day yesterday...OH WELL....so I'm quite doubtful this time around.....We did BD day before last...so maybe that did it...but I'm highly doubtful as I creamy CM and don't think :sperm: could live that long :(

Oh Andrea! Keep your head up! Those little swimmers are quite tenacious. I mean really... look at their life span and look at the life span of our little eggy! You are still in the running! Don't give up! :flower: As you know, it's the BDing BEFORE O (and on O) that counts the most! FX and giving you some PMA :dust: We will make it through this TWW.... hopefully with a :bfp: waiting for us at the end! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks I really hope so!


----------



## Mollykins

When were you planning on testing Andrea?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom- My cm is sticky today as well. What does that indicate, do you know? You are hoping for a girl and I am a boy. I have two girls already. :) FX that we get our :bfp: AND the gender we want. :D

I think it means that O has passed. EWCM just before and during O and then turns sticky and creamy.....I think

I'm really trying not to drive myself crazy this time round... but we only tried last night so it's still early days. I'm sure I'll be barkers in a couple of days!

PS are those ducklings yours? We have 4 little quackers and they were swimming in our tub the other day


----------



## Essie

Last month (when we were still using condoms) I was convinced that I was pregnant. I had every symptom under the sun. It's going to be hard to keep from testing early I think. When is everyone else planning on testing?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I hope this flu goes away before I'm far enough dpo to start symptom spotting! :haha:
> 
> Hey Sweetie :flower:
> 
> How you feeling? Flu getting any worse? Hope not.
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Hello Kit! Well, the flu is about the same, perhaps a little worse. My OH let me sleep in bed for a few extra hours this morning. Sweet man! :) How are you today Kit?Click to expand...

Aww sorry to hear you're feeling rough - still, perhaps you'll be fighting fit in a couple of days and up for some symptom spotting :happydance: Glad you got some extra shut eye - what a nice chap your OH is :thumbup:

I am fine - still my one dodgy boob, oh and a major dizzy/nausea spell when I got out of the bath earlier! I'm sure it had nothing to do with the fact that the temperature of the water could literally have cooked me and I'd just eaten a whole heap of junk :haha: Clutching at straws or what :rofl:

Anyway, take care of you and keep me posted :hugs: x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> TrinityMom- My cm is sticky today as well. What does that indicate, do you know? You are hoping for a girl and I am a boy. I have two girls already. :) FX that we get our :bfp: AND the gender we want. :D
> 
> I think it means that O has passed. EWCM just before and during O and then turns sticky and creamy.....I think
> 
> I'm really trying not to drive myself crazy this time round... but we only tried last night so it's still early days. I'm sure I'll be barkers in a couple of days!
> 
> PS are those ducklings yours? We have 4 little quackers and they were swimming in our tub the other dayClick to expand...

It's easy to go crazy during the TWW... I am so thankful I have this forum and these ladies to help me. :) And no... the ducklings are not mine... I wish they were!! :D


----------



## Mollykins

Essie- I am thinking about testing either Halloween or the 1st at the earliest. If I feel convincing symptoms before that I might test sooner. :) How about you?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I wish your body would hurry up and tell you if you are pg or not. You have such confusing "symptoms". Not that I need to tell you that! :haha: When did you say you were going to test? Next week?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I wish your body would hurry up and tell you if you are pg or not. You have such confusing "symptoms". Not that I need to tell you that! :haha: When did you say you were going to test? Next week?

LOL Molly - tell me about it! I think the bottom line is I'm really just waiting for signs of AF rather than BFP - don't feel PG in any way but don't really feel AF either. Had some warm crampy feelings the other day but lasted like a milli-second then gone :shrug: I will probably test early next week but not really in any rush, I kinda just know the result :nope: I just want to know where I am!!!!

What about you? You feeling better at all? Up for some symptom spotting?? Hope you're doing ok.

:hugs: x


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?
According to ff, I Oed on the 22nd so that would make me 2dpo today.

No symptoms yet other than light cramps and twinges I can attribute to ovulation. :thumbup: The twinges seem different than usual though. They're almost tingly. I don't know how to describe them.
I feel positive enough about this cycle. Even if we didn't catch the egg I'll be fine because I'm learning so much about my cycles by temping & using opks (this is my first cycle doing either).

:dust:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi everyone, can I join you?
I'm 4 dpo today... on my 3rd month ttc...
No symptoms yet - but I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this month after getting virtually every possible symptom last month :dohh:


----------



## Caroline:-)

When is everyone planning to test? 
I bought some ic's with my opks this month, so I'm sure I won't last long at all!!! :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I'm 2dpo and feeling better than usual! A little stressed from our car deciding to die on us....but it'll be fixed next week sometime...thankfully! I have little tiny crampy feelings in my tummy down low and a small backache I think I've overdone myself this past few days. We'll see what happens :) I can't wait to test...

But thinking at least waiting til Halloween which is going to be 9dpo for me.....I may take a test a day or two earlier if I feel the need of course LMAO.....but for most part I'm trying to hold out an extra few days this time around!


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Hello Lovely Ladies 

Ok, I'm 9 DPO today and I have just ordered some HPTs online. Whenever they come I'm going to :test: I have not had AF since my mc last month, so I can't really wait until AF is late as I've no idea when it's due :shrug: If, as I suspect, I get a BFN then at least I'll know I'm definitely just waiting for AF. Still no symptoms really. We'll see ladies - I wish you all much luck and :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello can I join you ladies too?
I'm only 1dpo, possibly 2 (I don't temp so I'm never _quite_ sure when I O)

I'm usually very rational and don't symptom spot (too much) but this month I am going to go WILD spotting symptoms:wohoo:
It will be such fun and if I get a BFN I will :rofl: at all my imaginary symptoms


----------



## HollyMonkey

Caroline:-) said:


> When is everyone planning to test?
> I bought some ic's with my opks this month, so I'm sure I won't last long at all!!! :haha:

_Theoretically_ I'll be testing on the 5th- in _reality_ a week or more before that!:blush:
I'm going to do the opposite of you this month, all out on the symptom spotting when I'm usually so realistic about it!


----------



## LittleSpy

I have a few ics, too. I'm going to attempt to wait until 12dpo to test which is about when I'd expect AF as well.
November 3rd.

Yeah, right! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

About those ducklings in the sink- yeah they're so cute! We've got chickens and chicks, and would love to have ducks but don't have a pond for them! Closest we can get are the rubber ones in LO's bath!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :hi: Hello Lovely Ladies
> 
> Ok, I'm 9 DPO today and I have just ordered some HPTs online. Whenever they come I'm going to :test: I have not had AF since my mc last month, so I can't really wait until AF is late as I've no idea when it's due :shrug: If, as I suspect, I get a BFN then at least I'll know I'm definitely just waiting for AF. Still no symptoms really. We'll see ladies - I wish you all much luck and :dust:

Hey hon- definitely worse today. I'm not sure why... it's so not fair! And to add to it my OH is going out of state tomorrow for business and will not be back until SATURDAY! I really hope I am better by tomorrow... taking care of two children that have the energy of the sun while I am sick is definitely going to challenge my super-mommy powers. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?
> According to ff, I Oed on the 22nd so that would make me 2dpo today.
> 
> No symptoms yet other than light cramps and twinges I can attribute to ovulation. :thumbup: The twinges seem different than usual though. They're almost tingly. I don't know how to describe them.
> I feel positive enough about this cycle. Even if we didn't catch the egg I'll be fine because I'm learning so much about my cycles by temping & using opks (this is my first cycle doing either).
> 
> :dust:

Of course you can join! Welcome! I love your PMA. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Caroline- Welcome! I'm hoping I can wait to test until the 1st but testing on Halloween sounds fun. :winkwink: 

:dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Andrea that sucks about your car! I hope it isn't to expensive to fix. FX this is our month! 

BABY :dust:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi lovely ladies, can I join you ??

I am 3dpo after getting a rather lovely smily face on the CB opks....

also this is my first try after a mc in september so I am going to try and go easy on myself and not imagine too many symptoms


gl ladies xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Welcome Crunchie- I'm so sorry for your loss. :( Hopefully this month will produce your :bfp: :D

:dust:


----------



## Crunchie

thank you mollykins :hugs:

nice to be on a thread with such nice PMA 


xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I am also 3 dpo. When were you thinking of test? :)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- I am also 3 dpo. When were you thinking of test? :)

hi ya mollykins......firstly I thought I would wait until the 4 th Nov but I am not sure I can wait that long ! lol 

what about you ????


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I am hoping to wait until the 1st at least BUT I find the idea of testing on Halloween fun sooo... we'll see! :) When in AF due for you?


----------



## Crunchie

Im not really sure as I had my mc in september, and the hospital told me to start to track O as they think I have pcos and that may be why I took so long to fall last time. 

I was using a CBFM and some months I never got a O reading, so I was very shocked to get a positive O test before getting my next AF , my periods range from 28 days to over 50 lol

do you have any symptoms.... ?
I still have some IC HPT so when I cave in I have some to use everyday !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Im not really sure as I had my mc in september, and the hospital told me to start to track O as they think I have pcos and that may be why I took so long to fall last time.
> 
> I was using a CBFM and some months I never got a O reading, so I was very shocked to get a positive O test before getting my next AF , my periods range from 28 days to over 50 lol
> 
> do you have any symptoms.... ?
> I still have some IC HPT so when I cave in I have some to use everyday !!!

Unfortunately I have the flu so I can't say whether or not I have any symptoms yet. :/ FX for you hon!


----------



## Essie

Mollykins - I haven't decided when to test yet. I'd like to hold out until AF is due, but I'll see how I'm feeling in a week I think, I'll probably be too impatient to wait. I haven't got any tests yet so that I don't feel tempted!


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Mollykins - I haven't decided when to test yet. I'd like to hold out until AF is due, but I'll see how I'm feeling in a week I think, I'll probably be too impatient to wait. I haven't got any tests yet so that I don't feel tempted!

I'm with you there... I don't have any pg tests here because I would like to wait as long as possible. Of course... I'm not the patient kind. :haha: When is AF due for you?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have 39 IC's left lol I'm trying not to test soon....but OMG I have 39 of them whats the worry of not having enough LOL .....I'm trying to wait until Halloween at 9dpo....I DOUBT I last that long hahahahaha!


----------



## Mollykins

LOL Andrea! I would do the same if I had them in the house with me... test every day!!! :rofl:


----------



## Essie

So would I, thats why I have none in the house! I'm fairly busy at work the next two weeks so I might be able to hold out a bit longer to test, but then again I'm not the patient kind of person! AF is due on the 6th for me.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ! 

Any symptons today ?? I'm trying to keep a note this month just in case my cycle goes mad after the mc.

So today I have really sore nipples ) sorry tmi and some dull lower back pain !! 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

No out of the ordinary symptoms for me. Just some mild cramping, very slightly tender bbs, and a couple waves of super mild nausea. That's all normal enough for me between O and AF. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies, I am STILL sick so no symptom spotting for me yet. I am due for AF on the 5th. I'm thinking I will probably pick up some tests this weekend... hmm... ;) 

Oh and LittleSpy- is that weight loss ticker correct?? If so, GOOD JOB! :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Oh and LittleSpy- is that weight loss ticker correct?? If so, GOOD JOB! :happydance:

Thanks, it is. :happydance:
I'm kind of stuck on this last 30 or so pounds though. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- That's amazing! You should be so proud of yourself, regardless of the remaining stubborn 30 lbs. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

AndreaFlorida said:


> I have 39 IC's left lol I'm trying not to test soon....but OMG I have 39 of them whats the worry of not having enough LOL .....I'm trying to wait until Halloween at 9dpo....I DOUBT I last that long hahahahaha!

I got through that many opks this month! When I ordered them I thought I was ordering 25, but turned out to be 25X5! Anyone for opks?

Hope your flu is getting better *Mollykins*! Bummer. I had it last month and it made AF a week late :growlmad:

Apart from a few twinges in ovaryland not much going on chez moi. I guess one slightly weird thing is that I've felt oddly bright and energetic today, and didn't have that sleepiness that usually hits me at 2.30pm, and got half the bathroom decorated.:bodyb:

It's the sore boobs I'm hoping for- last time they were my big indicator. :holly:
Any of you ladies found that with a second pregnancy your boobs did a different thing from the first? LO drank mine dry for 7 months (they were small to begin with, now I need a magnifying glass to see them) and they don't even hurt round O like they used to, they've gone on strike I think. Or into exile.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Im not really sure as I had my mc in september, and the hospital told me to start to track O as they think I have pcos and that may be why I took so long to fall last time.
> 
> I was using a CBFM and some months I never got a O reading, so I was very shocked to get a positive O test before getting my next AF , my periods range from 28 days to over 50 lol
> 
> do you have any symptoms.... ?
> I still have some IC HPT so when I cave in I have some to use everyday !!!

Sorry for your mc. :hugs: So this is your 1st cycle since? 
Sending you lots of :dust:

ps My parents live over the water from you, in Essex!


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks HollyMonkey but it seems this flu is happy where it is. :haha: It's been about a week now. :( FX it passes soon! What dpo are you? FX for you to get sore bb's. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Thanks HollyMonkey but it seems this flu is happy where it is. :haha: It's been about a week now. :( FX it passes soon! What dpo are you? FX for you to get sore bb's. :haha:

Ouch you got a nasty version. Mine only lasted 4 or 5 days, drink LOTS of water and get LOTS of rest- if you can! And hopefully it'll ease off very soon....fx

I'm at a grand 2dpo now- but my O dates are a bit hit and miss, I am _around_ 2dpo to be more accurate! But in my last pregnancy (gorgeous LO is nearly 10 months now) and the one before that (mc:angel:) I wasn't ttc ing (well, with LO I was, but had 'just one month off' and fell with her that 'one' month!) and both times failed to notice I was pregnant so I'm curious to see whether I can 'spot' it sooner. Hence my ambition this time to read lots into very little! Our :sex: was a bit hit and miss this month too, but hey I must stop being cynical- Long Live Reckless Optimism!! :bfp: Here we come!

I want sore boobs:hissy: I want sore boobs:brat:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Ladies! :hi: Got room for one more? I'm not very hopeful this cycle, as DH and I only BD'ed once:dohh:, Tuesday evening, and I didn't ovulate until Friday (my temp sky rocketed saturday morning, 97.3 to 98.4). I know his little :spermy: could have survived those 3 days, but I'd rather be pessimistic and be pleasantly surprised, than optimistic and be disappointed:cry:. So in the meantime I thought it would be fun to live vicariously thru u gals! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- you are hilarious! I know what you mean about being curious to spot it sooner. When I was pregnant with both of my girls I wasn't TTC and they were complete surprises. :)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi: Got room for one more? I'm not very hopeful this cycle, as DH and I only BD'ed once:dohh:, Tuesday evening, and I didn't ovulate until Friday (my temp sky rocketed saturday morning, 97.3 to 98.4). I know his little :spermy: could have survived those 3 days, but I'd rather be pessimistic and be pleasantly surprised, than optimistic and be disappointed:cry:. So in the meantime I thought it would be fun to live vicariously thru u gals! Good luck to everyone!!

We absolutely have more room! Welcome! Well, one of the upsides to only having BD'd once is that he has very viable spermies! :haha: It is possible to have caught your eggy this time! I can understand and appreciate your desire to be a bit pessimistic rather than overly optimistic. TTW is hard! FX for you newbie! :)

:dust:


----------



## Essie

Well I've had mild cramping today, but I remember having similar last month when we weren't trying. I've got a bit of soreness in my boobs, but i think that's from poking them too much! I don't know how I'll take another 13 days of this! Yesterday at work I got moved to another department for the day and was working with a girl on her last shift before her maternity leave. So we had baby talk all day.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :flower:

10 DPO, and still no symptoms but had a teeny smidge of what looked like the start of AF in undies (sorry TMI) I have just ordered a big batch of ovulation sticks ready for next cycle to begin. I also ordered some HPT's so if not full blown AF by tomorrow, I will test just to confirm I'm genuinely out. I will let y'all know. I have a good feeling about the next cycle.

Good luck everyone!! You're all still in and I will be stalking to see how it goes :thumbup: x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> 10 DPO, and still no symptoms but had a teeny smidge of what looked like the start of AF in undies (sorry TMI) I have just ordered a big batch of ovulation sticks ready for next cycle to begin. I also ordered some HPT's so if not full blown AF by tomorrow, I will test just to confirm I'm genuinely out. I will let y'all know. I have a good feeling about the next cycle.
> 
> Good luck everyone!! You're all still in and I will be stalking to see how it goes :thumbup: x

I'm so excited for you! HAHA. I never thought I would say that to a woman when she thinks AF is on the way. :rofl: It's just good to see, or rather "read", about some kind of progress one way or the other. :) You know, if it isn't the :witch: it could be IB and that means you could get your :bfp: in a couple days or so! Eep! :happydance: 

Let me know how it goes! Oh! And how do you feel about pre-seed? I was thinking that if this month doesn't work out I might try it... ??


----------



## Mollykins

Essie- remind me again how many dpo you are? Oooh baby talks are fun! :D


----------



## Essie

I _think_ I'm about 4dpo, but I could be way off, since I only guessed judging by my CM.


----------



## Essie

Kit-cat, hope it's implantation bleeding and not AF! And if not, then hope the witch hurries up and you can get onto your next cycle :dust:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! :hi: Got room for one more? I'm not very hopeful this cycle, as DH and I only BD'ed once:dohh:, Tuesday evening, and I didn't ovulate until Friday (my temp sky rocketed saturday morning, 97.3 to 98.4). I know his little :spermy: could have survived those 3 days, but I'd rather be pessimistic and be pleasantly surprised, than optimistic and be disappointed:cry:. So in the meantime I thought it would be fun to live vicariously thru u gals! Good luck to everyone!!
> 
> We absolutely have more room! Welcome! Well, one of the upsides to only having BD'd once is that he has very viable spermies! :haha: It is possible to have caught your eggy this time! I can understand and appreciate your desire to be a bit pessimistic rather than overly optimistic. TTW is hard! FX for you newbie! :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Mollykins! you brought up a good point that i hadn't thought of. Perhaps I'll allow myself to be a tad bit more optimistic now :blush: 
Hope u get better soon!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm currently 4 dpo and though I have the flu... I realized I am symptom spotting! Aack! :haha: I keep getting these bouts of dizziness. I'm picking on this because throughout this entire week (7 days) of the flu, I haven't had a dizzy spell yet. Hmmm. ;) I've eaten to make sure it isn't a blood sugar issue but it's still present. What to think, what to think.... :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks newbie! I hope I get better soon too! :) I have a motto to share with you... to all the ladies actually but you reminded me of it. :D

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst! 

FX!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Im not really sure as I had my mc in september, and the hospital told me to start to track O as they think I have pcos and that may be why I took so long to fall last time.
> 
> I was using a CBFM and some months I never got a O reading, so I was very shocked to get a positive O test before getting my next AF , my periods range from 28 days to over 50 lol
> 
> do you have any symptoms.... ?
> I still have some IC HPT so when I cave in I have some to use everyday !!!
> 
> Sorry for your mc. :hugs: So this is your 1st cycle since?
> Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> ps My parents live over the water from you, in Essex!Click to expand...


Hi Hollymonkey 

It is my first cycle, I stoped bleeding around the 28 Sept and I have been using CB OPKS since then to track and it was sooooooooooooooooooo expensive lol....but I was glad when I got the little smiley face !!!

have you been trying long ???

Oh essex .....loving lakeside xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :flower:
> 
> 10 DPO, and still no symptoms but had a teeny smidge of what looked like the start of AF in undies (sorry TMI) I have just ordered a big batch of ovulation sticks ready for next cycle to begin. I also ordered some HPT's so if not full blown AF by tomorrow, I will test just to confirm I'm genuinely out. I will let y'all know. I have a good feeling about the next cycle.
> 
> Good luck everyone!! You're all still in and I will be stalking to see how it goes :thumbup: x
> 
> I'm so excited for you! HAHA. I never thought I would say that to a woman when she thinks AF is on the way. :rofl: It's just good to see, or rather "read", about some kind of progress one way or the other. :) You know, if it isn't the :witch: it could be IB and that means you could get your :bfp: in a couple days or so! Eep! :happydance:
> 
> Let me know how it goes! Oh! And how do you feel about pre-seed? I was thinking that if this month doesn't work out I might try it... ??Click to expand...

Hey Molly :thumbup:

LOL, I'm really happy that AF is on her way, moving on babe!!! :winkwink: Extremely doubtful it's anything else but am completely fine with that.

Re the pre-seed......I'm hearing so many positive things about it and -TMI warning - I don't produce much if any of the EWCM :nope: Maybe this could be the answer to that little issue? What do you think?

Hope you're not :sick: for much longer....I need you back on top symtom spotting form :haha: Seriously, hope you feel better sweetie :hugs:

Keep me posted....... x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit-cat, hope it's implantation bleeding and not AF! And if not, then hope the witch hurries up and you can get onto your next cycle :dust:

Hey Essie :wave:

Thanks for the support. Not hopeful as I have practically zero symtoms but am actually looking forward to AF (first one since mc last month) and that way I get to reset the counter - right now I've no idea where I am in my cycle really :dohh:

Good luck to you - keep me posted with symptoms....I need to obsess about other people's if not my own!! :haha:

x


----------



## Mollykins

Kit! Pre-seed sounds like it's EXACTLY what you need. Go for it Miss!! :D 
I feel like (hopefully) this sickness is starting to ebb. Woo-hoo! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Im not really sure as I had my mc in september, and the hospital told me to start to track O as they think I have pcos and that may be why I took so long to fall last time.
> 
> I was using a CBFM and some months I never got a O reading, so I was very shocked to get a positive O test before getting my next AF , my periods range from 28 days to over 50 lol
> 
> do you have any symptoms.... ?
> I still have some IC HPT so when I cave in I have some to use everyday !!!
> 
> Sorry for your mc. :hugs: So this is your 1st cycle since?
> Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> ps My parents live over the water from you, in Essex!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Hollymonkey
> 
> It is my first cycle, I stoped bleeding around the 28 Sept and I have been using CB OPKS since then to track and it was sooooooooooooooooooo expensive lol....but I was glad when I got the little smiley face !!!
> 
> have you been trying long ???
> 
> Oh essex .....loving lakeside xxxxClick to expand...

My mum says Bluewater is the new Lakeside!

I used about 40 IC opks this month, and when I (finally) got something resembling a + I did wish I had at least _one _Smiley Digital in stock, just for that funny face! O:) Next month maybe, but hoping it won't be necessary...

This is my 3rd month trying, but my cycles are all over the place since stopping breastfeeding 3 months ago (hence the 40 OPKS!) and this month was the 1st where I had both +opks_ and _EWCM. So not been trying all that long *but* DH has given me a deadline of April 2011 to fall pregnant- so the pressure is on!!!!

FXed for you this month :dust:xxxx


----------



## Sassychic

I'm 5dpo just cruising through here. Have to head off to work shortly so that will keep my mind off this 2ww!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- What happens if you don't fall pregnant by April 2011? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Mollykins

When are you planning to test Sassy?


----------



## Mollykins

Back is hurting... I know it's too early to symptom spot but I am a poas-addict which means I have to have a symptom or two to give myself I reason to test. :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey- What happens if you don't fall pregnant by April 2011? If you don't mind me asking...

Good question! I'm employing the "cross that bridge when I come to it" school of thought for the moment!
Hoping; a) for a BFP before April or b) an extension on the deadline!
April is DH's birthday month-he's older than me and already has 2 boys from a former relationship, so 4 kids would be quite alot for him/us. But he also would love our LO to have a sibling close in age and he knows that being a mum is my greatest joy, but just doesn't want the project to drag on interminably! I'm hoping he may be willing to negotiate....


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Ladies!!!! I'm 11DPO today, but yesterday at 10DPO......

...I was so naughty and what I'm about to tell you serves me completely right!! Last night, I was throwing away all packaging from ovulation tests etc as I had a new batch coming today and like to be all organised (sad eh?) I came across 3 tesco HPT's from my last pregnancy which I didn't know I still had (would have been long gone if I had :haha:) Did I resist? BIG FAT NOPE!!! In a flash, the undies were down, the pot was pee'd in and the test was dunked!! I spent the next 3 minutes casually tidying up etc, then looked at the test........ the faintest (and I mean THE faintest) pink line was in the test box!! Now, as I have had no AF since mc last month, I have no PG symptoms (except ONE sore boob which has now gone away) this was a little unsettling. I'm thinking that I must be wishing for there to be a line so much my brain has gone bonkers and has actually made one appear - but I honestly was waiting for a BFN. You know what's coming next I'm sure (I know I'm in good POASA company here), yes, you guessed it....the other two got wee'd on quick smart - ALL the same result! I would so love to post a picture but neither my digi camera or my mobile camera will take a good enough picture. However...the story doesn't end there....

This morning, my ovulation sticks arrived, along with some One step HPTs. I had woken at 5.30am this morning and had to pee, so I saved it (eughh :haha:) knowing that I'd have some more tests arriving. I used that FMU with a One step. BFN!! Completely negative - never seen such a lilly white test! I thought ok, that's more like what I was expecting (although a bit disappointed) but for some reason (probably because I've still got 9 of these little jewels left) I decide to test again using 2MU. I have now just done this on 2 One step HPTs and both have a fairly visible pink line???? What the hell is going on? Am I completely barking mad :wacko:

Maybe this is a chemical? Please tell me what you think - I need help :wacko:

Love, luck and :dust: to you all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello Ladies!!!! I'm 11DPO today, but yesterday at 10DPO......
> 
> ...I was so naughty and what I'm about to tell you serves me completely right!! Last night, I was throwing away all packaging from ovulation tests etc as I had a new batch coming today and like to be all organised (sad eh?) I came across 3 tesco HPT's from my last pregnancy which I didn't know I still had (would have been long gone if I had :haha:) Did I resist? BIG FAT NOPE!!! In a flash, the undies were down, the pot was pee'd in and the test was dunked!! I spent the next 3 minutes casually tidying up etc, then looked at the test........ the faintest (and I mean THE faintest) pink line was in the test box!! Now, as I have had no AF since mc last month, I have no PG symptoms (except ONE sore boob which has now gone away) this was a little unsettling. I'm thinking that I must be wishing for there to be a line so much my brain has gone bonkers and has actually made one appear - but I honestly was waiting for a BFN. You know what's coming next I'm sure (I know I'm in good POASA company here), yes, you guessed it....the other two got wee'd on quick smart - ALL the same result! I would so love to post a picture but neither my digi camera or my mobile camera will take a good enough picture. However...the story doesn't end there....
> 
> This morning, my ovulation sticks arrived, along with some One step HPTs. I had woken at 5.30am this morning and had to pee, so I saved it (eughh :haha:) knowing that I'd have some more tests arriving. I used that FMU with a One step. BFN!! Completely negative - never seen such a lilly white test! I thought ok, that's more like what I was expecting (although a bit disappointed) but for some reason (probably because I've still got 9 of these little jewels left) I decide to test again using 2MU. I have now just done this on 2 One step HPTs and both have a fairly visible pink line???? What the hell is going on? Am I completely barking mad :wacko:
> 
> Maybe this is a chemical? Please tell me what you think - I need help :wacko:
> 
> Love, luck and :dust: to you all x

ooh exciting! I love a thick poas plot! I am inclined to say that with all those multiple faint lines that you are not barking mad but barking pregnant :happydance:The tests are more reliable than the symptoms! BUT I don't know what the situation is hormonally after mc, and how long it takes hcg to go back down to non pregnant levels. Mind you, if the line gets darker over the next few days the levels logically are rising, which would suggest pregnancy... I'd maybe see your doc and get a beta done? FXed xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks Hollymonkey - barking pregnant :haha::rofl: Good one!

I don't want to let my self think it - so scared :nope: I have literally zero symptoms, that's why I'm thinking chemical :cry:

How are things with you? How many DPO are you now?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Thanks Hollymonkey - barking pregnant :haha::rofl: Good one!
> 
> I don't want to let my self think it - so scared :nope: I have literally zero symptoms, that's why I'm thinking chemical :cry:
> 
> How are things with you? How many DPO are you now?

I just edited my last message coz suddenly realised I don't know how long hgc sticks around after mc, really hope there's a beany in there for you! Loads of women don't have symptoms til much later, and you did have a sore boob, even if it was just the one! I wouldn't worry _at all_ about the lack of symptoms.

I'm 3-ish dpo, and trying really hard to symptom spot, which is quite difficult with so little raw material coming my way! A couple of phantom twinges in my abdomen (lunch being digested) a small spot on my chin (astonishing, :shock:as if I never get spots) and thirst, but I got thirsty last month post o too!! Oh and my right nipple itched for a split second this morning. Wowser!:loopy:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hollymonkey - barking pregnant :haha::rofl: Good one!
> 
> I don't want to let my self think it - so scared :nope: I have literally zero symptoms, that's why I'm thinking chemical :cry:
> 
> How are things with you? How many DPO are you now?
> 
> I just edited my last message coz suddenly realised I don't know how long hgc sticks around after mc, really hope there's a beany in there for you! Loads of women don't have symptoms til much later, and you did have a sore boob, even if it was just the one! I wouldn't worry _at all_ about the lack of symptoms.
> 
> I'm 3-ish dpo, and trying really hard to symptom spot, which is quite difficult with so little raw material coming my way! A couple of phantom twinges in my abdomen (lunch being digested) a small spot on my chin (astonishing, :shock:as if I never get spots) and thirst, but I got thirsty last month post o too!! Oh and my right nipple itched for a split second this morning. Wowser!:loopy:Click to expand...

No worries and thanks Hollymonkey - I considered that too. I think logically, if the hospital told me I had a negative PG test post mc, and the two I did myself at home after the one at the hospital were also negative then I might have grounds for cautious optimism? Although "chemical" is still rattling round my brain :growlmad:

Anyway, 3 DPO..... it's early but anything out of the ordinary, particularly your spot is hopefully a good sign. Phantom twinges......really good sign of things "making way" :happydance:

My fingers are firmly crossed for you :hugs: x


----------



## newbie_ttc

very exciting news kit_cat!!:happydance: keep us posted!!


----------



## emandi

Hi girls,
I feel your pain ...
I am 3DPO and 10 days left until testing. 
I would like to believe I have a bit of lower back pain a my stomach felt funny in the moning. But not sure, maybe just observing myself too much???
I am a bit sceptical, was having soya milk with my cereals (big mistake!!!) for some tome and don't know if I didn't kill them guys (sperm). Shame.
Can't wait to test.

Good luck to all of us x

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286427600;5;30;14


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Thanks Hollymonkey - barking pregnant :haha::rofl: Good one!
> 
> I don't want to let my self think it - so scared :nope: I have literally zero symptoms, that's why I'm thinking chemical :cry:
> 
> How are things with you? How many DPO are you now?

OMG OMG OMG!!! KIT!!! I am... omgosh I'm losing my marbles! You got a :bfp: !! Omg. It makes sense... you had spotting the other day yes? And now faint bfp?? Not a coincidence Miss!! 

Now, let me take a deep breath before I pass out on you :rofl: 
Okay... so you are picking on the fact that you have no symptoms, stop that. I mean it... I know that with my two girls, which were surprises, I didn't get any symptoms (that I knew where pg symptoms) until I was 5/6 weeks. So... there. :winkwink: 

So when are you going to get a beta?? 

HollyMonkey- "barking pregnant" - I love it! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Hi girls,
> I feel your pain ...
> I am 3DPO and 10 days left until testing.
> I would like to believe I have a bit of lower back pain a my stomach felt funny in the moning. But not sure, maybe just observing myself too much???
> I am a bit sceptical, was having soya milk with my cereals (big mistake!!!) for some tome and don't know if I didn't kill them guys (sperm). Shame.
> Can't wait to test.
> 
> Good luck to all of us x
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286427600;5;30;14

Welcome Emandi! We all know what it's like to symptom spot- you are in good company here! :D 

FX for us all to get our :bfp:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey- What happens if you don't fall pregnant by April 2011? If you don't mind me asking...
> 
> Good question! I'm employing the "cross that bridge when I come to it" school of thought for the moment!
> Hoping; a) for a BFP before April or b) an extension on the deadline!
> April is DH's birthday month-he's older than me and already has 2 boys from a former relationship, so 4 kids would be quite alot for him/us. But he also would love our LO to have a sibling close in age and he knows that being a mum is my greatest joy, but just doesn't want the project to drag on interminably! I'm hoping he may be willing to negotiate....Click to expand...

It's time to get that :bfp: so you don't have to worry about negotiating! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! I nearly forgot... I also had a very vivid/weird dream last night... too early for that huh? :haha:


----------



## emandi

Thanks, hope everything will go how you want it to.
:bfp::dust::bfp:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286427600;5;30;14


----------



## TrinityMom

AF due on 6th so I'm going to _try_ only test on 4th....not sure how long my resolve will last tho!

Our ducklings are getting SO big...still no feather yet but really reallly cute


----------



## Mollykins

I would like to wait until the day of that AF is due but I know that will not happen. :haha: I am going to try and wait until the 1st or the 2nd... I hope MY resolve holds out!

Ducklings are so adorable. Fuzzy little honeys. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hollymonkey - barking pregnant :haha::rofl: Good one!
> 
> I don't want to let my self think it - so scared :nope: I have literally zero symptoms, that's why I'm thinking chemical :cry:
> 
> How are things with you? How many DPO are you now?
> 
> I just edited my last message coz suddenly realised I don't know how long hgc sticks around after mc, really hope there's a beany in there for you! Loads of women don't have symptoms til much later, and you did have a sore boob, even if it was just the one! I wouldn't worry _at all_ about the lack of symptoms.
> 
> I'm 3-ish dpo, and trying really hard to symptom spot, which is quite difficult with so little raw material coming my way! A couple of phantom twinges in my abdomen (lunch being digested) a small spot on my chin (astonishing, :shock:as if I never get spots) and thirst, but I got thirsty last month post o too!! Oh and my right nipple itched for a split second this morning. Wowser!:loopy:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries and thanks Hollymonkey - I considered that too. I think logically, if the hospital told me I had a negative PG test post mc, and the two I did myself at home after the one at the hospital were also negative then I might have grounds for cautious optimism? Although "chemical" is still rattling round my brain :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, 3 DPO..... it's early but anything out of the ordinary, particularly your spot is hopefully a good sign. Phantom twinges......really good sign of things "making way" :happydance:
> 
> My fingers are firmly crossed for you :hugs: xClick to expand...

Gosh that changes everything!! If the hospital and you have tested and all negative then that calls for Seriously Uncautious Optimism. :happydance::happydance::wohoo::happydance::happydance:

Wow congrats! As for your worry about the chemical, well, to use my profound philosophy "cross that bridge when you come to it" since there's no reason it should be a chemical. But I understand your doubts, I was the same after mc but I really would relax and look forward to POAnotherS tomorrow morning...it might start sinking in then...!:hugs::happydance:

I know Mollykins, anything to avoid "negotiations"!!! :-k Oh well, I've put my order in for a BFP this month, just hope they get the right delivery address.:shrug:

Hello to your ducklings Trinity- our 2 little chicks are getting quite big now too!

About that spot on my chin. Kit_Cat says I can be optimistic about it as a 3dpo symptom. It's small, pink and has a greasy texture, the kind of spot that is naturally resistant to any form of cover-up makeup. Hmm. I'm trying to conjour up some enthusiasm for my spot, since you just never now, it may be a conception spot. Looks more like a boring old zit to me, but I will share Kit_Cat's PMA over my greasy pink spot and wear it with pride:smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh! I nearly forgot... I also had a very vivid/weird dream last night... too early for that huh? :haha:

Hey I've been having vivid dreams too! But when I was preggars last time I actually stopped dreaming altogether, and didn't start dreaming again until I stopped breastfeeding, which I was quite dissapointed about since I was looking forward to the famous pregnancy dreams! But they do say that every pregnancy is different, so fxed for us...! 
ps yes way too early but I'm not being rational this month!!xx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! I nearly forgot... I also had a very vivid/weird dream last night... too early for that huh? :haha:
> 
> Hey I've been having vivid dreams too! But when I was preggars last time I actually stopped dreaming altogether, and didn't start dreaming again until I stopped breastfeeding, which I was quite dissapointed about since I was looking forward to the famous pregnancy dreams! But they do say that every pregnancy is different, so fxed for us...!
> ps yes way too early but I'm not being rational this month!!xxClick to expand...

Well, my face is breaking out and I'm freaking out! Ugh! I'm not being rational either... I'm feeling some interesting aches in my left side, lower back. Hmm...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a headache! It's true! It came on about 10 minutes ago! :wohoo:

This is it- I've done the maths:

Headache+Spot On Chin=:bfp:

H+SOC=BFP Looks convincing put like that, no?:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a headache! It's true! It came on about 10 minutes ago! :wohoo:
> 
> This is it- I've done the maths:
> 
> Headache+Spot On Chin=:bfp:
> 
> H+SOC=BFP Looks convincing put like that, no?:nope:

It does! Just like this one...

breaking out + lower back pain = bfp

OR

BO + LBP = :bfp:

We are going to be hopeless this cycle. :rofl:


----------



## Essie

Well i have a headache, plus some general aches so... H+GA=BFP??


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> About that spot on my chin. Kit_Cat says I can be optimistic about it as a 3dpo symptom. It's small, pink and has a greasy texture, the kind of spot that is naturally resistant to any form of cover-up makeup. Hmm. I'm trying to conjour up some enthusiasm for my spot, since you just never now, it may be a conception spot. Looks more like a boring old zit to me, but I will share Kit_Cat's PMA over my greasy pink spot and wear it with pride:smug:

If it makes you feel better, I have a chin zit (as of 3dpo), too! :thumbup: I also have a headache (rare for me)!
:happydance:
:dohh:


----------



## BayBelle81

I plan to test on November 7th if I can hold off until then.


----------



## BayBelle81

I was also 1dpo on October 22nd.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies,

I have broken out in spots on my chin..........I do hope this follows your preditions lol !!

also my starbux tasted funny today ??? does that count as a symptom ??? hahahah

xxxxx


----------



## BayBelle81

I had the urge to drink a quart of Gatorade today. That's probably why I'm peeing a lot, lol.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Hello Ladies!!!! I'm 11DPO today, but yesterday at 10DPO......
> 
> ...I was so naughty and what I'm about to tell you serves me completely right!! Last night, I was throwing away all packaging from ovulation tests etc as I had a new batch coming today and like to be all organised (sad eh?) I came across 3 tesco HPT's from my last pregnancy which I didn't know I still had (would have been long gone if I had :haha:) Did I resist? BIG FAT NOPE!!! In a flash, the undies were down, the pot was pee'd in and the test was dunked!! I spent the next 3 minutes casually tidying up etc, then looked at the test........ the faintest (and I mean THE faintest) pink line was in the test box!! Now, as I have had no AF since mc last month, I have no PG symptoms (except ONE sore boob which has now gone away) this was a little unsettling. I'm thinking that I must be wishing for there to be a line so much my brain has gone bonkers and has actually made one appear - but I honestly was waiting for a BFN. You know what's coming next I'm sure (I know I'm in good POASA company here), yes, you guessed it....the other two got wee'd on quick smart - ALL the same result! I would so love to post a picture but neither my digi camera or my mobile camera will take a good enough picture. However...the story doesn't end there....
> 
> This morning, my ovulation sticks arrived, along with some One step HPTs. I had woken at 5.30am this morning and had to pee, so I saved it (eughh :haha:) knowing that I'd have some more tests arriving. I used that FMU with a One step. BFN!! Completely negative - never seen such a lilly white test! I thought ok, that's more like what I was expecting (although a bit disappointed) but for some reason (probably because I've still got 9 of these little jewels left) I decide to test again using 2MU. I have now just done this on 2 One step HPTs and both have a fairly visible pink line???? What the hell is going on? Am I completely barking mad :wacko:
> 
> Maybe this is a chemical? Please tell me what you think - I need help :wacko:
> 
> Love, luck and :dust: to you all x


Hi Kit Kat 

this is great news !!! I am exactly the same as you this month, mc in September and TTC before AF !! 

so pleased for you xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

BayBelle81 said:


> I was also 1dpo on October 22nd.

Belle- If you were 1 dpo 22 Oct. why wait until 7 Nov.? That seems like a long wait...


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have broken out in spots on my chin..........I do hope this follows your preditions lol !!
> 
> also my starbux tasted funny today ??? does that count as a symptom ??? hahahah
> 
> xxxxx

As we've decided, this is the cycle for the hopeless, irrational, symptom spotting so yes... we'll say your starbucks tasting off was a symptom! :haha: 

It's hilarious that we've given ourselves permission to symptom spot and we are breaking out in spots! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

FX for this month Crunchie! I hope this cycle is where you and Kit get your sticky beans!!! 

Sticky :dust:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks mollykins, I am quite enjoying allowing everything to possibly be a sympton......

its funny I always get a spot in the same place just before AF arrives but these spots are on the other side of my chin !!! lolllllllll
spooky 

last time I was in the 2ww i was in crete having a fab time but this 2ww is dragging with only work and the gym to keep me occupied..

you still going to test on sunday ????

xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Thanks mollykins, I am quite enjoying allowing everything to possibly be a sympton......
> 
> its funny I always get a spot in the same place just before AF arrives but these spots are on the other side of my chin !!! lolllllllll
> spooky
> 
> last time I was in the 2ww i was in crete having a fab time but this 2ww is dragging with only work and the gym to keep me occupied..
> 
> you still going to test on sunday ????
> 
> xxxx

Maybe the placement of your spot is key! :haha: Here's to hoping right?? 

I'm not sure if I am going to test on Sunday... part of me thinks it would be fun to test on Halloween but I'm afraid to get a :bfn: I'm trying to find a convincing way to make myself wait until 2 Nov/12 dpo.


----------



## Mollykins

Found this while out "researching" :)

"Here is a website with information on some brands of pregnant tests.

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

Find the brand you are using and see what mIU it says.

If your test is rated 25 mIU then you can test at 10 dpo.
If your test is rated 50 mIU then you can test at 12 dpo.
If your test is rated 100 mIU then you can test at at 14 dpo."


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks for sharing Mollykins! how are we feeling today?


----------



## Mollykins

Hey newbie! Still sick I'm afraid. It's awful really, I've not had a sickness linger for so long. Of course, I rarely get sick anyway so perhaps this is what I get? ;)

Symptom spotting... I'm feeling a bit bloated tonight. :)

How are you feeling newbie?


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Symptom spotting... I'm feeling a bit bloated tonight. :)

I started feeling bloated tonight, too! :winkwink: BEFORE dinner even! :haha:
Totally a valid "symptom."
Plus my headache went away and my light cramping came back. :wacko:
I also had some weird little twinges (don't know how else to describe them) in my lower abdomen. 4dpo is way too soon for all this but I originally thought I O'd last Monday/Tuesday which would totally make me 8dpo today. But I'm pretty sure I'm just 4dpo because my LH surge was Friday & my temp skyrocketed Saturday & Sunday (but then only stayed up for 2 days and has been down right next to the coverline on my chart the last 2 days so I have no idea what is going on with that mess except maybe it's because I've been breathing through my mouth right before I wake up or something :shrug:).


----------



## Mollykins

I have been having some very mild achy, crampy type twinges in my lower tummy too. Definitely hard to describe. :) They've been coming and going. Hmm... is it testing day yet?? I've decided to test on Sunday. (POAS-addict here... did I really think I could hold out?!?!)


----------



## emandi

I had such a lovely dream .... someone showed me:bfp: test and said it was mine. Was sooo happy :happydance::yipee::yipee: ......... and then I woke up:nope:

Is that a sign? Hope so .....

:bfp::dust::bfp: to all of us

4 DPO 9 days left to :test:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Hey newbie! Still sick I'm afraid. It's awful really, I've not had a sickness linger for so long. Of course, I rarely get sick anyway so perhaps this is what I get? ;)
> 
> Symptom spotting... I'm feeling a bit bloated tonight. :)
> 
> How are you feeling newbie?

I'm feeling pretty good - as far as symptoms go, i've been feeling slightly crampy and an occasional twinge of soreness in my bb for the past couple of days. Normally i never, ever have sore bbs at any point in my cycle and crampy feeling doesn't show up until the day of AF :shrug:, but since i started taking prenatal vitamins in August, everything has changed!! So we'll see if any of this means anything eventually.

I hate that u are still sick!! We have got to do something about this! sending lots of get better immediately dust your way:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Symptom spotting... I'm feeling a bit bloated tonight. :)
> 
> I started feeling bloated tonight, too! :winkwink: BEFORE dinner even! :haha:
> Totally a valid "symptom."
> Plus my headache went away and my light cramping came back. :wacko:
> I also had some weird little twinges (don't know how else to describe them) in my lower abdomen. 4dpo is way too soon for all this but I originally thought I O'd last Monday/Tuesday which would totally make me 8dpo today. But I'm pretty sure I'm just 4dpo because my LH surge was Friday & my temp skyrocketed Saturday & Sunday (but then only stayed up for 2 days and has been down right next to the coverline on my chart the last 2 days so I have no idea what is going on with that mess except maybe it's because I've been breathing through my mouth right before I wake up or something :shrug:).Click to expand...

my temps did the exact same thing, on the exact same days! Saturday and Sunday it was 98.3, a huge jump from 97.3. Then Monday it dropped to 98.0 and yesterday 97.9. But today it's 98.48 so i feel a little better about that. Don't worry :wacko:, yours will swing back up too!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh we're a spotty bunch on this thread! We could be doing with some antibacterial facewash around here rather than :dust:

I think you're right Mollykins, we'll be hopeless this month:rofl: 

Still a little concerned about the lack of boob soreness; if I multiply headache and spot on chin by no sore boobs I get (H+SOC)xNSB=:bfn: Bummer. But I am thirsty still...Oh well it's early days, early days.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> I had such a lovely dream .... someone showed me:bfp: test and said it was mine. Was sooo happy :happydance::yipee::yipee: ......... and then I woke up:nope:
> 
> Is that a sign? Hope so .....
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: to all of us
> 
> 4 DPO 9 days left to :test:

Yes, it's a sign, it's a sign:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BayBelle81

Mollykins you are right, i can test before then, and probably will. the 7th is when AF is due.


----------



## LittleSpy

newbie_ttc said:


> my temps did the exact same thing, on the exact same days! Saturday and Sunday it was 98.3, a huge jump from 97.3. Then Monday it dropped to 98.0 and yesterday 97.9. But today it's 98.48 so i feel a little better about that. Don't worry :wacko:, yours will swing back up too!:flower:

You're right, it did, it did! 97.70 Sat & Sun. 96.97 Mon & Tues, 97.75 today. :happydance: I was totally having a little self-pity party about it yesterday, too. I even started convincing myself I had a progesterone deficiency. :dohh:

I made a conscious unconscious effort wacko:) to breathe through my nose while I slept this morning so my temp wouldn't be affected by mouth breathing. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:thumbup: That's awesome littlespy! There's hope for us yet!


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> I had such a lovely dream .... someone showed me:bfp: test and said it was mine. Was sooo happy :happydance::yipee::yipee: ......... and then I woke up:nope:
> 
> Is that a sign? Hope so .....
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: to all of us
> 
> 4 DPO 9 days left to :test:

Oh Emandi! What a wonderful dream!! Can I borrow it?? :haha: My dreams have been weird lately... I dreamed about kittens! I was walking down a hall in what appeared to be an empty university and I saw a kitten trapped in a vent so I saved it, walked outside and someone handed me a basketful of kittens and said to me, "You found their brother" and smiled. I was so confused! :haha: 

And yes Emandi... we will count that as a symptom too! :D


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- bb soreness is definitely going to rank as a symptom!! :) I like to think that anything that isn't a norm is a symptom... :D FX that this is for us!! Thanks for the get well immediately dust. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Gosh we're a spotty bunch on this thread! We could be doing with some antibacterial facewash around here rather than :dust:
> 
> I think you're right Mollykins, we'll be hopeless this month:rofl:
> 
> Still a little concerned about the lack of boob soreness; if I multiply headache and spot on chin by no sore boobs I get (H+SOC)xNSB=:bfn: Bummer. But I am thirsty still...Oh well it's early days, early days.

Perhaps it's too soon for you to factor sore bbs into the equation? So maybe it should look more like this... (H+SOC)xTH= :bfp: [TH=Thirsty] :) OR if you want to factor in your NSB we can factor in as : (H+SOC) xTH/NSB = :bfp: Dividing TH by NSB only lowers chances a little bit... yep... completely hopeless! :rofl:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> I had such a lovely dream .... someone showed me:bfp: test and said it was mine. Was sooo happy :happydance::yipee::yipee: ......... and then I woke up:nope:
> 
> Is that a sign? Hope so .....
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: to all of us
> 
> 4 DPO 9 days left to :test:
> 
> Yes, it's a sign, it's a sign:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you sooo much HollyMonkey, that is just what I needed. Confirmation :winkwink:

:bfp::dust::bfp: for all of us


----------



## Mollykins

BayBelle81 said:


> Mollykins you are right, i can test before then, and probably will. the 7th is when AF is due.

FX for you Belle! :dust: :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> my temps did the exact same thing, on the exact same days! Saturday and Sunday it was 98.3, a huge jump from 97.3. Then Monday it dropped to 98.0 and yesterday 97.9. But today it's 98.48 so i feel a little better about that. Don't worry :wacko:, yours will swing back up too!:flower:
> 
> You're right, it did, it did! 97.70 Sat & Sun. 96.97 Mon & Tues, 97.75 today. :happydance: I was totally having a little self-pity party about it yesterday, too. I even started convincing myself I had a progesterone deficiency. :dohh:
> 
> I made a conscious unconscious effort wacko:) to breathe through my nose while I slept this morning so my temp wouldn't be affected by mouth breathing. :haha:Click to expand...

Yay LittleSpy!!! I'm so excited for you!!! This is definitely a good sign for you temping girls! :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> I had such a lovely dream .... someone showed me:bfp: test and said it was mine. Was sooo happy :happydance::yipee::yipee: ......... and then I woke up:nope:
> 
> Is that a sign? Hope so .....
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: to all of us
> 
> 4 DPO 9 days left to :test:
> 
> Oh Emandi! What a wonderful dream!! Can I borrow it?? :haha: My dreams have been weird lately... I dreamed about kittens! I was walking down a hall in what appeared to be an empty university and I saw a kitten trapped in a vent so I saved it, walked outside and someone handed me a basketful of kittens and said to me, "You found their brother" and smiled. I was so confused! :haha:
> 
> 
> And yes Emandi... we will count that as a symptom too! :DClick to expand...


Hi Mollykins

and thanks for another confirmation :winkwink:, only a few more and I start believing in it. And yes I am willing to lend it to you :winkwink:
About your dream .... I can see the sign :awww: kitten=baby ... got it? :thumbup:

:bfp::dust::bfp: for all of us

still 9 painfull days until testing :coffee:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- HAHA! I can't believe I didn't see that! Woo-hoo! I'm going to birth a kitten! :rofl: I would much rather have a lovely straight forward dream like yours. :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Alright, I'll straight up say it -- I'm SO bloated today. And gassy. :blush: So bloated that my lower back is starting to hurt a little. And I'm pretty sure I can safely list boobs as "tender." They've even randomly started burning/tingling a couple of times (they did that one day last cycle, too :wacko:).

I've also had a weird feeling in my stomach. Not quite nausea and not quite heartburn.

And I'm sure none of these symptoms have *anything* to do with the 2 slices of pepperoni pizza I ate last night. :rofl:

:dohh:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Emandi- HAHA! I can't believe I didn't see that! Woo-hoo! I'm going to birth a kitten! :rofl: I would much rather have a lovely straight forward dream like yours. :)

Loooove your sense of humor :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Just try to take it as a sign. :winkwink: (will not do any harm) :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I am taking it as a sign, absolutely! Just had to make some fun. You know... kittens are cute and fuzzy. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Littlespy it's looking good! You have sore boobs! But I must heed Mollykins advice about not fixating on the boobs so much.
I'm quite envious of you temp-ers, I've never really bothered because my French mindset and thermometer is in celcious and every time I see anything about temps in the English Language it's in farenheit and I don4t get farenheit


will hqve to stop keyboqrd gone loopy :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies 

sadly my starbuck tasted normal and even my sore boobies have gone

can I still stay in the thread or will you all have to chuck me out now I am symptomless????


lol 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Weird, do you guys ever get that? I've only had this computer a week and the keyboard sometimes goes loopy and jumbles up all the punctuation and letters!
So where was I? Temps. Not only is the Celcius V Farenheit an issue but I tried to join FertilityFriend this morning thinking that it might inspire me to temp and they refused my membership.:ban: Meanies. I don't care. Didn't want to join anyway.:sulk:
I'm having "twinges" in an anatomically uncertain part of my lower abdominal region this evening, not something I remember with last pregnancy but something I've read about other women having. Little tweaks on the right, in the ovarian?/uterine?/other? region.
Am hoping to dream about kittens this evening.:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> sadly my starbuck tasted normal and even my sore boobies have gone
> 
> can I still stay in the thread or will you all have to chuck me out now I am symptomless????
> 
> 
> lol
> xxxxxxxxxxx

OUT! NOW!!:yellowcard:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> sadly my starbuck tasted normal and even my sore boobies have gone
> 
> can I still stay in the thread or will you all have to chuck me out now I am symptomless????
> 
> 
> lol
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> OUT! NOW!!:yellowcard:Click to expand...

this is so funnnyyyyyyyyy !!!! 

im tired ?????maybe that counts but that could be becuase I didnt go to bed till 2am last night......nope deffo a symptom !!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl::rofl:


Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gosh we're a spotty bunch on this thread! We could be doing with some antibacterial facewash around here rather than :dust:
> 
> I think you're right Mollykins, we'll be hopeless this month:rofl:
> 
> Still a little concerned about the lack of boob soreness; if I multiply headache and spot on chin by no sore boobs I get (H+SOC)xNSB=:bfn: Bummer. But I am thirsty still...Oh well it's early days, early days.
> 
> Perhaps it's too soon for you to factor sore bbs into the equation? So maybe it should look more like this... (H+SOC)xTH= :bfp: [TH=Thirsty] :) OR if you want to factor in your NSB we can factor in as : (H+SOC) xTH/NSB = :bfp: Dividing TH by NSB only lowers chances a little bit... yep... completely hopeless! :rofl:Click to expand...

You're brilliant! Basically, between us, whatever the symptoms, or not the symptoms, we'll find an equation that will give us a BFP, so logically we have our BFPs already! CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP Mollykins!:happydance::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> sadly my starbuck tasted normal and even my sore boobies have gone
> 
> can I still stay in the thread or will you all have to chuck me out now I am symptomless????
> 
> 
> lol
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> OUT! NOW!!:yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> this is so funnnyyyyyyyyy !!!!
> 
> im tired ?????maybe that counts but that could be becuase I didnt go to bed till 2am last night......nope deffo a symptom !!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

If you went to bed at 2am then no, sorry, not a symptom. OUT!


----------



## Crunchie

well I will be back tomorrow and I will deffo have a new symptom by then !!!!!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> sadly my starbuck tasted normal and even my sore boobies have gone
> 
> can I still stay in the thread or will you all have to chuck me out now I am symptomless????
> 
> 
> lol
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> OUT! NOW!!:yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> this is so funnnyyyyyyyyy !!!!
> 
> im tired ?????maybe that counts but that could be becuase I didnt go to bed till 2am last night......nope deffo a symptom !!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: You girls are hilarious!!! :rofl: 

And YES! being tired due to pg symptom induced insomnia is DEFINITELY a sign!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gosh we're a spotty bunch on this thread! We could be doing with some antibacterial facewash around here rather than :dust:
> 
> I think you're right Mollykins, we'll be hopeless this month:rofl:
> 
> Still a little concerned about the lack of boob soreness; if I multiply headache and spot on chin by no sore boobs I get (H+SOC)xNSB=:bfn: Bummer. But I am thirsty still...Oh well it's early days, early days.
> 
> Perhaps it's too soon for you to factor sore bbs into the equation? So maybe it should look more like this... (H+SOC)xTH= :bfp: [TH=Thirsty] :) OR if you want to factor in your NSB we can factor in as : (H+SOC) xTH/NSB = :bfp: Dividing TH by NSB only lowers chances a little bit... yep... completely hopeless! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You're brilliant! Basically, between us, whatever the symptoms, or not the symptoms, we'll find an equation that will give us a BFP, so logically we have our BFPs already! CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP Mollykins!:happydance::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Thank you, Thank you... and you too! Congratulations on YOUR :bfp: 
:rofl: We are hopeless, inventive, and covered in spots! Best thread EVER! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> sadly my starbuck tasted normal and even my sore boobies have gone
> 
> can I still stay in the thread or will you all have to chuck me out now I am symptomless????
> 
> 
> lol
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> OUT! NOW!!:yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> this is so funnnyyyyyyyyy !!!!
> 
> im tired ?????maybe that counts but that could be becuase I didnt go to bed till 2am last night......nope deffo a symptom !!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You girls are hilarious!!! :rofl:
> 
> And YES! being tired due to pg symptom induced insomnia is DEFINITELY a sign!Click to expand...

NO Mollykins! don't let Crunchie get away with such behaviour! It was _not _pregnancy induced insomnia [PII=BFP] but sheer recklessness. For all we know Crunchie was out clubbing until 2am last night, downing shots of vodka. And then she comes strolling in hoping we'll take her- "oh I'm so nauseous, oh I'm so thirsty, oh I'm so tired", etc etc seriously! When in reality she's just been out having a good time while we all sit at home going mental over the slightest modification in our physical and mental constitution. I just won't stand for it. OUT I say! At least I have imaginary symptoms. She'll just have to invent a few, like the rest of us.:sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Mollykins, Hollymonkey, Crunchie and all other lovely ladies on this thread :wave:

I just thought I'd let you know the outcome of my BFP/BFN tests....

I'm just back from a business trip - logest 36 hours of my life as I just wanted to be home to :test:......just did a clear blue digi......."Pregnant 1-2" O M G :shock: 

I still have no symptoms? Molly, I know you're saying I shouldn't think too much about this but it's hard to believe as I feel so normal. Last pregnancy I felt very pregnant, sore boobs, bloating etc. 

Anyway, I laughed so much catching up on this thread that a teeny bit of pee almost came out :blush::haha: Loving the "zit" optimism, and yes I do believe in dreams being a sign.....practically a premonition if y'ask me :thumbup:

Good luck ladies....I'll be stalking your progress, can't wait to hear about your BFPs :happydance:

Love and :dust: to you all x


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> sadly my starbuck tasted normal and even my sore boobies have gone
> 
> can I still stay in the thread or will you all have to chuck me out now I am symptomless????
> 
> 
> lol
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> OUT! NOW!!:yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> this is so funnnyyyyyyyyy !!!!
> 
> im tired ?????maybe that counts but that could be becuase I didnt go to bed till 2am last night......nope deffo a symptom !!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You girls are hilarious!!! :rofl:
> 
> And YES! being tired due to pg symptom induced insomnia is DEFINITELY a sign!Click to expand...
> 
> NO Mollykins! don't let Crunchie get away with such behaviour! It was _not _pregnancy induced insomnia [PII=BFP] but sheer recklessness. For all we know Crunchie was out clubbing until 2am last night, downing shots of vodka. And then she comes strolling in hoping we'll take her- "oh I'm so nauseous, oh I'm so thirsty, oh I'm so tired", etc etc seriously! When in reality she's just been out having a good time while we all sit at home going mental over the slightest modification in our physical and mental constitution. I just won't stand for it. OUT I say! At least I have imaginary symptoms. She'll just have to invent a few, like the rest of us.:sulk:Click to expand...


Oh hang on I think I feel gassy.....that cant be the vodka can it ??? maybe I need to switch to a jagerbomb instead ! 
also also also also also I have errrrmmmmmmmm back ache....! yep back ache its a killer...........ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahhhhhhhhhhhhouchhhhhhhhhhhhh ! BA+G= BFP???


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Hello Mollykins, Hollymonkey, Crunchie and all other lovely ladies on this thread :wave:
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know the outcome of my BFP/BFN tests....
> 
> I'm just back from a business trip - logest 36 hours of my life as I just wanted to be home to :test:......just did a clear blue digi......."Pregnant 1-2" O M G :shock:
> 
> I still have no symptoms? Molly, I know you're saying I shouldn't think too much about this but it's hard to believe as I feel so normal. Last pregnancy I felt very pregnant, sore boobs, bloating etc.
> 
> Anyway, I laughed so much catching up on this thread that a teeny bit of pee almost came out :blush::haha: Loving the "zit" optimism, and yes I do believe in dreams being a sign.....practically a premonition if y'ask me :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck ladies....I'll be stalking your progress, can't wait to hear about your BFPs :happydance:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all x


thats such lovely news !!!! soooo pleased for you 

I must get back to making up symptoms though lol xxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello Mollykins, Hollymonkey, Crunchie and all other lovely ladies on this thread :wave:
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know the outcome of my BFP/BFN tests....
> 
> I'm just back from a business trip - logest 36 hours of my life as I just wanted to be home to :test:......just did a clear blue digi......."Pregnant 1-2" O M G :shock:
> 
> I still have no symptoms? Molly, I know you're saying I shouldn't think too much about this but it's hard to believe as I feel so normal. Last pregnancy I felt very pregnant, sore boobs, bloating etc.
> 
> Anyway, I laughed so much catching up on this thread that a teeny bit of pee almost came out :blush::haha: Loving the "zit" optimism, and yes I do believe in dreams being a sign.....practically a premonition if y'ask me :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck ladies....I'll be stalking your progress, can't wait to hear about your BFPs :happydance:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all x

Yippee! Yippee!:holly::holly::holly:

There's no arguing with a digi! Fabulous news kit_cat! :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

OMG KIT!!!! I literally screamed when I read your :bfp: news!!! OMG! YAY!!!! I am laughing like a giddy mad woman. :rofl: AH! You did it!! I mean... your DH helped... but... YOU ARE PREGNANT!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so excited for you!! When do you get a beta? A scan? OMG! YOU'RE PREGNANT!! This is ridiculous... I am way to exuberant! :rofl: 

Oh Kit, I am so happy for you!! (In case you couldn't tell! :haha: ) YAY! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Kit_cat! don't let on to Crunchie that you have no symptoms, she'll start using that to support her case! Mind you she has said she feels gassy...I'm willing to c_onsider_ gas. Verdict tomorrow morning.

Enjoy your marvellous :bfp:Kit_cat!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- HollyMonkey- You are girls are a crack up! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> OMG KIT!!!! I literally screamed when I read your :bfp: news!!! OMG! YAY!!!! I am laughing like a giddy mad woman. :rofl: AH! You did it!! I mean... your DH helped... but... YOU ARE PREGNANT!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so excited for you!! When do you get a beta? A scan? OMG! YOU'RE PREGNANT!! This is ridiculous... I am way to exuberant! :rofl:
> 
> Oh Kit, I am so happy for you!! (In case you couldn't tell! :haha: ) YAY! :happydance:

OMG I never thought of that, congrats to DH too !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Kit_cat! don't let on to Crunchie that you have no symptoms, she'll start using that to support her case! Mind you she has said she feels gassy...I'm willing to c_onsider_ gas. Verdict tomorrow morning.
> 
> Enjoy your marvellous :bfp:Kit_cat!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

But she DID have symptoms... or rather... a symptom. She had a wonky bb! Something else too right Kit? I just can't remember... Hmmm...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kit_cat! don't let on to Crunchie that you have no symptoms, she'll start using that to support her case! Mind you she has said she feels gassy...I'm willing to c_onsider_ gas. Verdict tomorrow morning.
> 
> Enjoy your marvellous :bfp:Kit_cat!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But she DID have symptoms... or rather... a symptom. She had a wonky bb! Something else too right Kit? I just can't remember... Hmmm...Click to expand...

I think it was one _painful_ boob but one wonky one will do just as well....if I tighten just one bra strap, very very tight....hold on a moment, there we are, wonky boob=:bfp: (WB=BFP)..........I got one too! (wonky boob that is!)


----------



## Crunchie

I am hoping to wake up with some nausea tomorrow !!! I will eat a shed load of sweets tonight to help it on it's way x 

N+g+pii= bfp ???? Xxxx


----------



## Essie

Okay symptoms for today include: gassy, weird mucus-looking CM, general ache and one slightly sore nipple. So definite=BFP, right girls?


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Okay symptoms for today include: gassy, weird mucus-looking CM, general ache and one slightly sore nipple. So definite=BFP, right girls?

Wow I am v jealous of all of these fab symptoms ! U go girl


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kit_cat! don't let on to Crunchie that you have no symptoms, she'll start using that to support her case! Mind you she has said she feels gassy...I'm willing to c_onsider_ gas. Verdict tomorrow morning.
> 
> Enjoy your marvellous :bfp:Kit_cat!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But she DID have symptoms... or rather... a symptom. She had a wonky bb! Something else too right Kit? I just can't remember... Hmmm...Click to expand...

:rofl:

Thanks guys for being so happy for me - I'm a tad scared to be happy myself yet - DH is taking it all in his stride!! He's so pleased :happydance:

My symptoms? Hmmmm, if ONE sore boob for 2 days last week counts along with ONE dizzy spell after coming out of a bath which was far too hot...then yes, they were my fabulous symptoms :haha: I did have the teeniest bit of spotting (I'm talking microscopic) a couple of days ago, but I only noticed that because I'm an OKC (obsessive knicker checker) :blush:

I must say, today I have felt a little "burpy" - is that a PG symptom?

Love you guys :friends: - this thread is fantastic....can I stay? I can pretend I have symptoms too (oh the irony!) :haha:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Okay symptoms for today include: gassy, weird mucus-looking CM, general ache and one slightly sore nipple. So definite=BFP, right girls?
> 
> Wow I am v jealous of all of these fab symptoms ! U go girlClick to expand...

Unfortunately I think my symptoms are all in my mind, but I can hope!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kit_cat! don't let on to Crunchie that you have no symptoms, she'll start using that to support her case! Mind you she has said she feels gassy...I'm willing to c_onsider_ gas. Verdict tomorrow morning.
> 
> Enjoy your marvellous :bfp:Kit_cat!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But she DID have symptoms... or rather... a symptom. She had a wonky bb! Something else too right Kit? I just can't remember... Hmmm...Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was one _painful_ boob but one wonky one will do just as well....if I tighten just one bra strap, very very tight....hold on a moment, there we are, wonky boob=:bfp: (WB=BFP)..........I got one too! (wonky boob that is!)Click to expand...

Nice! I'll do it too! ...It worked for Kit! ;) :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Okay symptoms for today include: gassy, weird mucus-looking CM, general ache and one slightly sore nipple. So definite=BFP, right girls?

Let's see.... the math is reading as...

G+WMLCM(weird mucus-looking CM)+GA+1SN=..... :bfp: 
Congratulations! 


:rofl:


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, Kit_Cat!! Congratulations!! :happydance:

I hope that "burpy" is a symptom because embarrassingly burpy I am today. :haha:

But I don't even know what can be considered "normal" for me anymore though. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> I am hoping to wake up with some nausea tomorrow !!! I will eat a shed load of sweets tonight to help it on it's way x
> 
> N+g+pii= bfp ???? Xxxx

You're getting there Crunchie!! :D


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kit_cat! don't let on to Crunchie that you have no symptoms, she'll start using that to support her case! Mind you she has said she feels gassy...I'm willing to c_onsider_ gas. Verdict tomorrow morning.
> 
> Enjoy your marvellous :bfp:Kit_cat!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But she DID have symptoms... or rather... a symptom. She had a wonky bb! Something else too right Kit? I just can't remember... Hmmm...Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Thanks guys for being so happy for me - I'm a tad scared to be happy myself yet - DH is taking it all in his stride!! He's so pleased :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms? Hmmmm, if ONE sore boob for 2 days last week counts along with ONE dizzy spell after coming out of a bath which was far too hot...then yes, they were my fabulous symptoms :haha: I did have the teeniest bit of spotting (I'm talking microscopic) a couple of days ago, but I only noticed that because I'm an OKC (obsessive knicker checker) :blush:
> 
> I must say, today I have felt a little "burpy" - is that a PG symptom?
> 
> Love you guys :friends: - this thread is fantastic....can I stay? I can pretend I have symptoms too (oh the irony!) :haha:Click to expand...

Let's do YOUR math Kit! 

1SBx2DAYS+1DS(dizzy spell)= :bfp:
I guess the math never lies! :rofl: 

And of course you can stay!! You are our first :bfp: :happydance: 
...that and we like you! :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Okay symptoms for today include: gassy, weird mucus-looking CM, general ache and one slightly sore nipple. So definite=BFP, right girls?
> 
> Let's see.... the math is reading as...
> 
> G+WMLCM(weird mucus-looking CM)+GA+1SN=..... :bfp:
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

woohoo :happydance: if only it was that simple :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Yay, Kit_Cat!! Congratulations!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope that "burpy" is a symptom because embarrassingly burpy I am today. :haha:
> 
> But I don't even know what can be considered "normal" for me anymore though. :shrug:

Yeah, burpy and a bit hiccupy too (I'm just plain making words up now!) :haha:

Good luck sweetie :dust: x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kit_cat! don't let on to Crunchie that you have no symptoms, she'll start using that to support her case! Mind you she has said she feels gassy...I'm willing to c_onsider_ gas. Verdict tomorrow morning.
> 
> Enjoy your marvellous :bfp:Kit_cat!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But she DID have symptoms... or rather... a symptom. She had a wonky bb! Something else too right Kit? I just can't remember... Hmmm...Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Thanks guys for being so happy for me - I'm a tad scared to be happy myself yet - DH is taking it all in his stride!! He's so pleased :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms? Hmmmm, if ONE sore boob for 2 days last week counts along with ONE dizzy spell after coming out of a bath which was far too hot...then yes, they were my fabulous symptoms :haha: I did have the teeniest bit of spotting (I'm talking microscopic) a couple of days ago, but I only noticed that because I'm an OKC (obsessive knicker checker) :blush:
> 
> I must say, today I have felt a little "burpy" - is that a PG symptom?
> 
> Love you guys :friends: - this thread is fantastic....can I stay? I can pretend I have symptoms too (oh the irony!) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Let's do YOUR math Kit!
> 
> 1SBx2DAYS+1DS(dizzy spell)= :bfp:
> I guess the math never lies! :rofl:
> 
> And of course you can stay!! You are our first :bfp: :happydance:
> ...that and we like you! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww shucks :blush: thanks :cloud9: x


----------



## Mollykins

You're welcome Kit. :) When are you going to call your gp?


----------



## newbie_ttc

u guys r amazing! i have killed myself laughing today!! :haha:

Congrats kit_cat!!! soooo happy for u!! :wohoo: One down, how many more to go?


----------



## Essie

Congrats Kit-cat on your BFP...now remind me again what symptoms you had so i can indulge my symptom spotting brain :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> u guys r amazing! i have killed myself laughing today!! :haha:
> 
> Congrats kit_cat!!! soooo happy for u!! :wohoo: One down, how many more to go?

Approximately 6 or 7 more of us to go. :) And we are off to a good start! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

bbs are definitely sore now, but i just checked my temp, as i randomly do when i'm at home, and it was only 97.9! :nope: not good since my bbt will be lower (maybe dip below my coverline) after being asleep all night. oh well, too tired to worry about it now! off to bed i go:sleep: sweet dreams girls!!:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> bbs are definitely sore now, but i just checked my temp, as i randomly do when i'm at home, and it was only 97.9! :nope: not good since my bbt will be lower (maybe dip below my coverline) after being asleep all night. oh well, too tired to worry about it now! off to bed i go:sleep: sweet dreams girls!!:hugs:

There is still hope sweets! You are only 5 dpo. Nothing can really rule you out quite yet! Keep up your PMA doll... testing day will come soon enough! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You're welcome Kit. :) When are you going to call your gp?

Think I'm gonna wait till next week - see how things progress. I'm just a little cautious as it's soooo early.

In all my excitement I haven't even asked how you are? Is your horrible flu going away or are you still feeling rough?

Thanks again for the laughter and support :hugs: x

:dust:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> u guys r amazing! i have killed myself laughing today!! :haha:
> 
> Congrats kit_cat!!! soooo happy for u!! :wohoo: One down, how many more to go?

Thanks so much newbie :hugs:

Good luck to you x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Congrats Kit-cat on your BFP...now remind me again what symptoms you had so i can indulge my symptom spotting brain :rofl:

Thank Essie :hugs:

As for my symptoms - soooo disappointing prior to BFP (up to 11/12 DPO)

- 1 sore boob/armpit for 2-3 days last week (now gone)
- 1 dizzy/nausea spell after a hot bath

Today however (13 DPO) I felt dizzy when I stood up out of bed, I had a strange metallic taste in my mouth for a split second and I am burping quite a lot :blush: I still kind of feel like AF is on her way (just a general feeling)

Not much to feed your indulgement there I'm afraid but it's all I've got :shrug:

Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Essie

I've just been to the toilet and when i wiped there was a little blood stained mucus and a few spots of blood. I've never had spotting in my life. I'm trying not to get too excited about this, since it's probably nothing, but it's something I've never experienced before, so I'm counting it as a symptom!


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> Hello Mollykins, Hollymonkey, Crunchie and all other lovely ladies on this thread :wave:
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know the outcome of my BFP/BFN tests....
> 
> I'm just back from a business trip - logest 36 hours of my life as I just wanted to be home to :test:......just did a clear blue digi......."Pregnant 1-2" O M G :shock:
> 
> I still have no symptoms? Molly, I know you're saying I shouldn't think too much about this but it's hard to believe as I feel so normal. Last pregnancy I felt very pregnant, sore boobs, bloating etc.
> 
> Anyway, I laughed so much catching up on this thread that a teeny bit of pee almost came out :blush::haha: Loving the "zit" optimism, and yes I do believe in dreams being a sign.....practically a premonition if y'ask me :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck ladies....I'll be stalking your progress, can't wait to hear about your BFPs :happydance:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all x

Hello Kit_cat

never had a chance to talk to you ...... but it's all about your big great news these days, so please let mi join others and congratulate you. Well done!!! 
Hope everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I've just been to the toilet and when i wiped there was a little blood stained mucus and a few spots of blood. I've never had spotting in my life. I'm trying not to get too excited about this, since it's probably nothing, but it's something I've never experienced before, so I'm counting it as a symptom!

Oooo Essie, how many DPO are you? Could be IB. Especially if it's unusual for you!! It definitely counts :thumbup:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Mollykins, Hollymonkey, Crunchie and all other lovely ladies on this thread :wave:
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know the outcome of my BFP/BFN tests....
> 
> I'm just back from a business trip - logest 36 hours of my life as I just wanted to be home to :test:......just did a clear blue digi......."Pregnant 1-2" O M G :shock:
> 
> I still have no symptoms? Molly, I know you're saying I shouldn't think too much about this but it's hard to believe as I feel so normal. Last pregnancy I felt very pregnant, sore boobs, bloating etc.
> 
> Anyway, I laughed so much catching up on this thread that a teeny bit of pee almost came out :blush::haha: Loving the "zit" optimism, and yes I do believe in dreams being a sign.....practically a premonition if y'ask me :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck ladies....I'll be stalking your progress, can't wait to hear about your BFPs :happydance:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all x
> 
> Hello Kit_cat
> 
> never had a chance to talk to you ...... but it's all about your big great news these days, so please let mi join others and congratulate you. Well done!!!
> Hope everything goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286427600;5;30;14Click to expand...

Hey emandi :flower:

Thanks a million for your kind wishes :hugs: What's going on with you right now? Are you a professional symptom spotter like this lot? :haha:

Love and luck to you x


----------



## newbie_ttc

false alarm chicas, just took my temp and it was 98.34... guess i need to step away from that good ole thermometer :blush: 

Good Morning all!:coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> false alarm chicas, just took my temp and it was 98.34... guess i need to step away from that good ole thermometer :blush:
> 
> Good Morning all!:coffee:

Yay!! so you're still in - hooray :happydance:

G'luck sweetie x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all,
I've not managed to get on bnb much latey, so just been reading through the last couple of days posts on this thread... omg, you guys are hilarious... :rofl: really made me laugh, I love it!!!! :haha:

kit-cat!!!! Congratulations!!!! Fab news :hugs:

Weeeeeell, I was supposed to be not symptom spotting this month after going a bit ott with it last month (but I guess you girls know all about that!!! :haha:) as I had every symptom under the sun but then obviously a bfn... :cry:
So anyway, I've got quite a few symptoms - cramps, gassy, backache, bloating, slight waves of nausia, etc... but I'm able to ignore them (ish!) as they could well be imaginary!!!! BUT, since yesterday I've had a CONSTANT need to pee :blush: Not like an 'I HAVE to go NOW' type need, but constant as in as soon as I've been, I already need to go again!!!! Now I've never experienced this before... so it is certainly my *symptom of the day*!!!!! But alas, I shall probably find it's nothing to do with being pg... :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Kit-cat, not 100% sure when I o'd but think I'm 7 or 8 dpo. Had a bit more light pink CM and spots of blood, don't know if AF is on her way super early or if it could possibly be IB. Guess I'll have to wait and see. Trying not to be too excited its probably nothing..


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> Hi kit_cat
> 
> You are welcome :winkwink:.
> What is going on with me? Not a lot ... actually today a have been having lower back and obdomen pain. Quite exciting! And night before last I had a loooovely dream ... someone showed me bfp test a told me it was mine \\:D/ ... and then I woke up :nope:.That's just about it. (But you wrote earlier you believe in dreams?)
> So I am asking you experienced sign spotting profesional what do you think?
> Look after yourself and keep us updated :hugs:
> 
> emandi x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You're welcome Kit. :) When are you going to call your gp?
> 
> Think I'm gonna wait till next week - see how things progress. I'm just a little cautious as it's soooo early.
> 
> In all my excitement I haven't even asked how you are? Is your horrible flu going away or are you still feeling rough?
> 
> Thanks again for the laughter and support :hugs: x
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

:) My flu is being persistent but I am feeling better... I just don't sound completely better. ;) Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> I've just been to the toilet and when i wiped there was a little blood stained mucus and a few spots of blood. I've never had spotting in my life. I'm trying not to get too excited about this, since it's probably nothing, but it's something I've never experienced before, so I'm counting it as a symptom!

Absolutely count it as a symptom!! It could be IB!!!! Especially since it's out of the norm for you! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Caroline:-) said:


> Hey all,
> I've not managed to get on bnb much latey, so just been reading through the last couple of days posts on this thread... omg, you guys are hilarious... :rofl: really made me laugh, I love it!!!! :haha:
> 
> kit-cat!!!! Congratulations!!!! Fab news :hugs:
> 
> Weeeeeell, I was supposed to be not symptom spotting this month after going a bit ott with it last month (but I guess you girls know all about that!!! :haha:) as I had every symptom under the sun but then obviously a bfn... :cry:
> So anyway, I've got quite a few symptoms - cramps, gassy, backache, bloating, slight waves of nausia, etc... but I'm able to ignore them (ish!) as they could well be imaginary!!!! BUT, since yesterday I've had a CONSTANT need to pee :blush: Not like an 'I HAVE to go NOW' type need, but constant as in as soon as I've been, I already need to go again!!!! Now I've never experienced this before... so it is certainly my *symptom of the day*!!!!! But alas, I shall probably find it's nothing to do with being pg... :shrug:

Hmm... I suppose it's time to do your math... 

C+G+BA+B+SWN(slight waves of nausea)xCNTP(constant need to pee)= :bfp:

You said it yourself, we are the symptom spotters! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Caroline:-) said:


> Hey all,
> I've not managed to get on bnb much latey, so just been reading through the last couple of days posts on this thread... omg, you guys are hilarious... :rofl: really made me laugh, I love it!!!! :haha:
> 
> kit-cat!!!! Congratulations!!!! Fab news :hugs:
> 
> Weeeeeell, I was supposed to be not symptom spotting this month after going a bit ott with it last month (but I guess you girls know all about that!!! :haha:) as I had every symptom under the sun but then obviously a bfn... :cry:
> So anyway, I've got quite a few symptoms - cramps, gassy, backache, bloating, slight waves of nausia, etc... but I'm able to ignore them (ish!) as they could well be imaginary!!!! BUT, since yesterday I've had a CONSTANT need to pee :blush: Not like an 'I HAVE to go NOW' type need, but constant as in as soon as I've been, I already need to go again!!!! Now I've never experienced this before... so it is certainly my *symptom of the day*!!!!! But alas, I shall probably find it's nothing to do with being pg... :shrug:

Hey Caroline - thanks :flower:

Trying not to symptom spot is too much like torture really eh? A bit like really needing to pee when there's no toilet :haha:

Your symptoms sound promising - keep the PMA going and good luck x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit-cat, not 100% sure when I o'd but think I'm 7 or 8 dpo. Had a bit more light pink CM and spots of blood, don't know if AF is on her way super early or if it could possibly be IB. Guess I'll have to wait and see. Trying not to be too excited its probably nothing..

Hey Essie,

7/8 DPO would be very early AF - when is AF actually due? I'd be quietly encouraged by those symptoms :thumbup:

Good luck x


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee: 

Today has dawned a bit uneventful in the land of symptoms. BUT I did have a VERY vivid, very disturbing dream last night. On that note, I slept for a full 8 hours (doesn't happen often) and I am still exhausted. Good news?? :winkwink: Oh and for about an hour before bed last night, I was horribly bloated. Ugh.


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit_cat
> 
> You are welcome :winkwink:.
> What is going on with me? Not a lot ... actually today a have been having lower back and obdomen pain. Quite exciting! And night before last I had a loooovely dream ... someone showed me bfp test a told me it was mine \\:D/ ... and then I woke up :nope:.That's just about it. (But you wrote earlier you believe in dreams?)
> So I am asking you experienced sign spotting profesional what do you think?
> Look after yourself and keep us updated :hugs:
> 
> emandi x
> 
> Hmmmm, in my professional capacity as a renowned (sp) symptom spotter and knicker checker :haha: I'd say you might be on to something with your weird pains - do you get them before AF usually? When is AF due? I read about your lovely dream......I so hope it's a premonition :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck lovely x :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Today has dawned a bit uneventful in the land of symptoms. BUT I did have a VERY vivid, very disturbing dream last night. On that note, I slept for a full 8 hours (doesn't happen often) and I am still exhausted. Good news?? :winkwink: Oh and for about an hour before bed last night, I was horribly bloated. Ugh.

Kittens again?:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sadly not about kittens. :(


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit_cat
> 
> You are welcome :winkwink:.
> What is going on with me? Not a lot ... actually today a have been having lower back and obdomen pain. Quite exciting! And night before last I had a loooovely dream ... someone showed me bfp test a told me it was mine \\:D/ ... and then I woke up :nope:.That's just about it. (But you wrote earlier you believe in dreams?)
> So I am asking you experienced sign spotting profesional what do you think?
> Look after yourself and keep us updated :hugs:
> 
> emandi x
> 
> Hmmmm, in my professional capacity as a renowned (sp) symptom spotter and knicker checker :haha: I'd say you might be on to something with your weird pains - do you get them before AF usually? When is AF due? I read about your lovely dream......I so hope it's a premonition :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck lovely x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet :flower: ...
> My AF is due on 5th or 6th, but my cyle has been a bit messed up since MC. It is all very different since MC :wacko:.
> Premonition sounds good to me :winkwink:
> Thanks :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Today has dawned a bit uneventful in the land of symptoms. BUT I did have a VERY vivid, very disturbing dream last night. On that note, I slept for a full 8 hours (doesn't happen often) and I am still exhausted. Good news?? :winkwink: Oh and for about an hour before bed last night, I was horribly bloated. Ugh.

Hey Molly,

So glad you're starting to feel a little better....how inconsiderate of the flu to hang around on your 2WW!!! Hope your super-mommy powers have indeed held up while OH is off working. 

Ok, so dreaming and dizzyness......has the flu allowed you to pinpoint anything we can obsess about??? Now that you are feeling a little better - anything? Come on Moll.....throw me some scraps here..:haha:

Love to you :hugs: x


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Sadly not about kittens. :(

Hmm, very strange, you had it so carefully planned.
I didn't have any loooovely dream this time ... wait ......... there were some kids ....... does it count?
But have some lower back pains today.
Don't give up there are still couple of hours left until tomorrow you might spot something :winkwink: :hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp: for all of us symptom spotters


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hey Essie,
> 7/8 DPO would be very early AF - when is AF actually due? I'd be quietly encouraged by those symptoms :thumbup:
> Good luck x

AF is due on the 6th Nov, so it would really really early if it is AF. I was planning on waiting to test until then, but not sure now. It's only our first month trying so i don't want to get my hopes up and see BFN. But I'll keep monitoring my symptoms and crossing my fingers.

How are your symptoms coming along Kit-cat, any more to report?


----------



## Essie

Glad your flu is getting better Molly, now, any symptoms we can obsess about for you?


----------



## Caroline:-)

Mollykins said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> I've not managed to get on bnb much latey, so just been reading through the last couple of days posts on this thread... omg, you guys are hilarious... :rofl: really made me laugh, I love it!!!! :haha:
> 
> kit-cat!!!! Congratulations!!!! Fab news :hugs:
> 
> Weeeeeell, I was supposed to be not symptom spotting this month after going a bit ott with it last month (but I guess you girls know all about that!!! :haha:) as I had every symptom under the sun but then obviously a bfn... :cry:
> So anyway, I've got quite a few symptoms - cramps, gassy, backache, bloating, slight waves of nausia, etc... but I'm able to ignore them (ish!) as they could well be imaginary!!!! BUT, since yesterday I've had a CONSTANT need to pee :blush: Not like an 'I HAVE to go NOW' type need, but constant as in as soon as I've been, I already need to go again!!!! Now I've never experienced this before... so it is certainly my *symptom of the day*!!!!! But alas, I shall probably find it's nothing to do with being pg... :shrug:
> 
> Hmm... I suppose it's time to do your math...
> 
> C+G+BA+B+SWN(slight waves of nausea)xCNTP(constant need to pee)= :bfp:
> 
> You said it yourself, we are the symptom spotters! :haha:Click to expand...


Haha, I love this thread, it's so full of pma - and just amazing how every symptom - when put into a mathermatical equation results in a bfp!!!! Who knew it was so easy to get pg!!! haha :haha:


----------



## Caroline:-)

kit_cat said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> I've not managed to get on bnb much latey, so just been reading through the last couple of days posts on this thread... omg, you guys are hilarious... :rofl: really made me laugh, I love it!!!! :haha:
> 
> kit-cat!!!! Congratulations!!!! Fab news :hugs:
> 
> Weeeeeell, I was supposed to be not symptom spotting this month after going a bit ott with it last month (but I guess you girls know all about that!!! :haha:) as I had every symptom under the sun but then obviously a bfn... :cry:
> So anyway, I've got quite a few symptoms - cramps, gassy, backache, bloating, slight waves of nausia, etc... but I'm able to ignore them (ish!) as they could well be imaginary!!!! BUT, since yesterday I've had a CONSTANT need to pee :blush: Not like an 'I HAVE to go NOW' type need, but constant as in as soon as I've been, I already need to go again!!!! Now I've never experienced this before... so it is certainly my *symptom of the day*!!!!! But alas, I shall probably find it's nothing to do with being pg... :shrug:
> 
> Hey Caroline - thanks :flower:
> 
> Trying not to symptom spot is too much like torture really eh? A bit like really needing to pee when there's no toilet :haha:
> 
> Your symptoms sound promising - keep the PMA going and good luck xClick to expand...

Eeeeek, don't even joke about there being no toilet... aaarrrrrgggghhhh... don't know what I'd do in that situation right now!!!! I've been about a million times today, and the rest of the time I'm feeling like I need to go but stopping myself because I've only just been:haha: No toilet would be a nightmare right now!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Today has dawned a bit uneventful in the land of symptoms. BUT I did have a VERY vivid, very disturbing dream last night. On that note, I slept for a full 8 hours (doesn't happen often) and I am still exhausted. Good news?? :winkwink: Oh and for about an hour before bed last night, I was horribly bloated. Ugh.
> 
> Hey Molly,
> 
> So glad you're starting to feel a little better....how inconsiderate of the flu to hang around on your 2WW!!! Hope your super-mommy powers have indeed held up while OH is off working.
> 
> Ok, so dreaming and dizzyness......has the flu allowed you to pinpoint anything we can obsess about??? Now that you are feeling a little better - anything? Come on Moll.....throw me some scraps here..:haha:
> 
> Love to you :hugs: xClick to expand...

My super-mommy powers have just barely managed to hold. :wacko: OH comes home early; Friday instead of Saturday. So excited for that! :) It is hard to differentiate between flu symptoms and pg symptoms. I'd say that bloating and dreams are definitely pg symptoms more than flu-symptoms. I'm so exhausted right now... :sleep: It's going to be a long day today I'm afraid.


----------



## Mollykins

Caroline:-) said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> I've not managed to get on bnb much latey, so just been reading through the last couple of days posts on this thread... omg, you guys are hilarious... :rofl: really made me laugh, I love it!!!! :haha:
> 
> kit-cat!!!! Congratulations!!!! Fab news :hugs:
> 
> Weeeeeell, I was supposed to be not symptom spotting this month after going a bit ott with it last month (but I guess you girls know all about that!!! :haha:) as I had every symptom under the sun but then obviously a bfn... :cry:
> So anyway, I've got quite a few symptoms - cramps, gassy, backache, bloating, slight waves of nausia, etc... but I'm able to ignore them (ish!) as they could well be imaginary!!!! BUT, since yesterday I've had a CONSTANT need to pee :blush: Not like an 'I HAVE to go NOW' type need, but constant as in as soon as I've been, I already need to go again!!!! Now I've never experienced this before... so it is certainly my *symptom of the day*!!!!! But alas, I shall probably find it's nothing to do with being pg... :shrug:
> 
> Hmm... I suppose it's time to do your math...
> 
> C+G+BA+B+SWN(slight waves of nausea)xCNTP(constant need to pee)= :bfp:
> 
> You said it yourself, we are the symptom spotters! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, I love this thread, it's so full of pma - and just amazing how every symptom - when put into a mathermatical equation results in a bfp!!!! Who knew it was so easy to get pg!!! haha :haha:Click to expand...

It is quite amazing isn't it? I never thought that I would enjoy math so much! And I have a knack for it too!! ;)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Today has dawned a bit uneventful in the land of symptoms. BUT I did have a VERY vivid, very disturbing dream last night. On that note, I slept for a full 8 hours (doesn't happen often) and I am still exhausted. Good news?? :winkwink: Oh and for about an hour before bed last night, I was horribly bloated. Ugh.
> 
> Hey Molly,
> 
> So glad you're starting to feel a little better....how inconsiderate of the flu to hang around on your 2WW!!! Hope your super-mommy powers have indeed held up while OH is off working.
> 
> Ok, so dreaming and dizzyness......has the flu allowed you to pinpoint anything we can obsess about??? Now that you are feeling a little better - anything? Come on Moll.....throw me some scraps here..:haha:
> 
> Love to you :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> My super-mommy powers have just barely managed to hold. :wacko: OH comes home early; Friday instead of Saturday. So excited for that! :) It is hard to differentiate between flu symptoms and pg symptoms. I'd say that bloating and dreams are definitely pg symptoms more than flu-symptoms. I'm so exhausted right now... :sleep: It's going to be a long day today I'm afraid.Click to expand...

Ooooh yeah, hadn't added the exhaustion and bloating to your list....hmmmm, this is sounding good actually (IYKWIM) When are you likely to test?

So glad you'll have OH back soon, I'm sure you could do with handing over the reigns and kicking back. You need some TLC and a big hug by the sounds of it :hugs: You don't sound like your usual self sweetie.

Take care and have plenty of fluids to flush out the system x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Essie,
> 7/8 DPO would be very early AF - when is AF actually due? I'd be quietly encouraged by those symptoms :thumbup:
> Good luck x
> 
> AF is due on the 6th Nov, so it would really really early if it is AF. I was planning on waiting to test until then, but not sure now. It's only our first month trying so i don't want to get my hopes up and see BFN. But I'll keep monitoring my symptoms and crossing my fingers.
> 
> How are your symptoms coming along Kit-cat, any more to report?Click to expand...

Yeah that would definitely be more likely to be IB than AF. Oh wouldn't it be fab if you got your BFP first month trying :thumbup:

Still zero symptoms from me except a little more dizzyness and a funny metallic taste in my mouth for a split second, but that's it!!

G'luck x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Today has dawned a bit uneventful in the land of symptoms. BUT I did have a VERY vivid, very disturbing dream last night. On that note, I slept for a full 8 hours (doesn't happen often) and I am still exhausted. Good news?? :winkwink: Oh and for about an hour before bed last night, I was horribly bloated. Ugh.
> 
> Hey Molly,
> 
> So glad you're starting to feel a little better....how inconsiderate of the flu to hang around on your 2WW!!! Hope your super-mommy powers have indeed held up while OH is off working.
> 
> Ok, so dreaming and dizzyness......has the flu allowed you to pinpoint anything we can obsess about??? Now that you are feeling a little better - anything? Come on Moll.....throw me some scraps here..:haha:
> 
> Love to you :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> My super-mommy powers have just barely managed to hold. :wacko: OH comes home early; Friday instead of Saturday. So excited for that! :) It is hard to differentiate between flu symptoms and pg symptoms. I'd say that bloating and dreams are definitely pg symptoms more than flu-symptoms. I'm so exhausted right now... :sleep: It's going to be a long day today I'm afraid.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh yeah, hadn't added the exhaustion and bloating to your list....hmmmm, this is sounding good actually (IYKWIM) When are you likely to test?
> 
> So glad you'll have OH back soon, I'm sure you could do with handing over the reigns and kicking back. You need some TLC and a big hug by the sounds of it :hugs: You don't sound like your usual self sweetie.
> 
> Take care and have plenty of fluids to flush out the system xClick to expand...

I was thinking of testing Halloween but if not then I will not be testing until next Friday, 5 Nov. (when the :witch: is due) 

I am so eager for him to be home; you are right, I'm in need of a hug and some spoiling. :hugs:

Thank you for the well wishes... I really do feel better flu-wise but I'm so tired and I have no energy. I suppose I need more tea. :D


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I just felt two very distinct twinges! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh and I just felt two very distinct twinges! :thumbup:

Woohooooooooo....it's all starting to stack up....getting excited :happydance: Would hourly updates be too much to ask for?? :winkwink:

How many DPO would you be on Halloween?


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Oh and I just felt two very distinct twinges! :thumbup:

Well i think 2xVDT=:bfp: for sure!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I just felt two very distinct twinges! :thumbup:
> 
> Woohooooooooo....it's all starting to stack up....getting excited :happydance: Would hourly updates be too much to ask for?? :winkwink:
> 
> How many DPO would you be on Halloween?Click to expand...

I will be 10 dpo on Halloween. :) The closer I get the more nervous I become to test. Silly really isn't it? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all! (afternoon?-I really must look up the time difference between the US and France one of these days:shrug:)

I've scanned the thread for news of Crunchie, couldn't see her but maybe I missed it- you _have_ been nattering ladies! And the UK is an hour behind so she may not have got to the evening BnB moment yet.:comp: Anyway I'm allowing Crunchie back in on the grounds that Kit_cat, our _real _:bfp: mascot, didn't have any/many symptoms, and that our resident mathematics genius Mollykins will always be able to create the BFP equation even using negative symptom data:haha:.

I have a _possible_ symptom- last night I started getting a little pinching in my side, and it's continued all day long, still doing it. Pinch pinch pinch.I'd like to imagine it's a little burrowing egg but I think my imagination is running away with me- I can see its little face and its tiny little egg hands tidying up a microscopic patch of my uterus to make a cosy nest. I don't remember this in my last pregnancy. Anyone think it could be a symptom of pregnancy rather than a cyst or a throwback from O? I'm 5-ish dpo


----------



## LittleSpy

Ack, I'm so busy at work I can't keep up with you ladies! :haha:

I am the most bloated. person. EVER. right now. It started last night. I feel like my abdomen is going to explode. I'm also retaining water like crazy -- could barely get my rings on this morning -- and I have no good explanation for it, I can't even blame sodium this time because I haven't consumed an abnormal amount. :wacko: 

Speaking of testing (well, I wasn't, but the rest of you were), I was going to *try* to hold off until :witch: is due on November 3rd but my best friend called last night and said she would be visiting me on Halloween (from 500 miles away. that's about 800km for our non-US based posters/readers :winkwink:). So, I'm pretty sure I'm going to test on Halloween because who knows what kind of shenanigans she's going to want to get into. :winkwink: I'd rather not have to explain to her that we're TTC and I could *possibly,* theoretically speaking, be pregnant and blah blah blah. Of course I'll have to if it comes down to me still not knowing because she knows me well and she'll automatically know exactly what's up as soon as I refuse beer. :haha: I'll only be 9dpo or so so it's unlikely I'd get a + even if I am but I have some ic hpt so no harm, right? :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Today has dawned a bit uneventful in the land of symptoms. BUT I did have a VERY vivid, very disturbing dream last night. On that note, I slept for a full 8 hours (doesn't happen often) and I am still exhausted. Good news?? :winkwink: Oh and for about an hour before bed last night, I was horribly bloated. Ugh.

Good isn't it, sleeping 8 hours! I had really disturbing dream too- far too complicated to explain involving my mum having travel sickness and a French woman shouting at us. I was hoping for a fluffy kittens dream.:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all! (afternoon?-I really must look up the time difference between the US and France one of these days:shrug:)
> 
> I've scanned the thread for news of Crunchie, couldn't see her but maybe I missed it- you _have_ been nattering ladies! And the UK is an hour behind so she may not have got to the evening BnB moment yet.:comp: Anyway I'm allowing Crunchie back in on the grounds that Kit_cat, our _real _:bfp: mascot, didn't have any/many symptoms, and that our resident mathematics genius Mollykins will always be able to create the BFP equation even using negative symptom data:haha:.
> 
> I have a _possible_ symptom- last night I started getting a little pinching in my side, and it's continued all day long, still doing it. Pinch pinch pinch.I'd like to imagine it's a little burrowing egg but I think my imagination is running away with me- I can see its little face and its tiny little egg hands tidying up a microscopic patch of my uterus to make a cosy nest. I don't remember this in my last pregnancy. Anyone think it could be a symptom of pregnancy rather than a cyst or a throwback from O? I'm 5-ish dpo

Well sweets, here on the far west coast of the states, it is currently 1035a. :) We are quite a ways out from you. My Aunt in Germany tells me to think this way, "While you are drinking your coffee love, I will be drinking my wine." :winkwink: 
I do agree, Crunchie stays. :thumbup: 
I have been getting the odd twinge here and there this morning as well... I definitely count that as a symptom Miss! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Ack, I'm so busy at work I can't keep up with you ladies! :haha:
> 
> I am the most bloated. person. EVER. right now. It started last night. I feel like my abdomen is going to explode. I'm also retaining water like crazy -- could barely get my rings on this morning -- and I have no good explanation for it, I can't even blame sodium this time because I haven't consumed an abnormal amount. :wacko:
> 
> Speaking of testing, I was going to *try* to hold off until :witch: is due on November 3rd but my best friend called last night and said she would be visiting me on Halloween. So, I'm pretty sure I'm going to test on Halloween because who knows what kind of shenanigans she's going to want to get into. :winkwink: I'd rather not have to explain to her that we're TTC and I could *possibly,* theoretically speaking, be pregnant and blah blah blah. I'll only be 9dpo or so so it's unlikely I'd get a + even if I am but I have some ic hpt so no harm, right? :blush:

I feel like you, if I'm not pregnant I have to go to the docs anyway see what this pinching business is!!!

Test early definately. :test:That way you might find out important news and in any case no-one will give you a medal for holding out. :cry: But really I advise you to test because in my last pregnancy I tested 8 dpo since it was DH's Bday and we were going to drink lots of champagne, and yes, you guessed it, I did a double take on that double line before my eyes!!!! Fab B'day present little IC wee stick made though. So if I were you I'd test for peace of mind...ESPECIALLY with all that _very_ promising bloating going on....:thumbup: And if it's negative then enjoy yourself with moderation and test a few days later....:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Ack, I'm so busy at work I can't keep up with you ladies! :haha:
> 
> I am the most bloated. person. EVER. right now. It started last night. I feel like my abdomen is going to explode. I'm also retaining water like crazy -- could barely get my rings on this morning -- and I have no good explanation for it, I can't even blame sodium this time because I haven't consumed an abnormal amount. :wacko:
> 
> Speaking of testing (well, I wasn't, but the rest of you were), I was going to *try* to hold off until :witch: is due on November 3rd but my best friend called last night and said she would be visiting me on Halloween (from 500 miles away. that's about 800km for our non-US based posters/readers :winkwink:). So, I'm pretty sure I'm going to test on Halloween because who knows what kind of shenanigans she's going to want to get into. :winkwink: I'd rather not have to explain to her that we're TTC and I could *possibly,* theoretically speaking, be pregnant and blah blah blah. Of course I'll have to if it comes down to me still not knowing because she knows me well and she'll automatically know exactly what's up as soon as I refuse beer. :haha: I'll only be 9dpo or so so it's unlikely I'd get a + even if I am but I have some ic hpt so no harm, right? :blush:

I too became crazy bloated last night... like change into a night dress bloated and glad OH wasn't home to see kind of bloated. :rofl: Add a bit of twinging here and there today and exhaustion, etc... :dohh: I'm so tired. I just made my third cup of tea... hope this is the one that perks me up! :coffee: 

I hope you get your :bfp: on Halloween LittleSpy... make sure you let us know if you've joined Kit's ranks! :)


----------



## Crunchie

Evening ladies !!! 

its 7.pm here and about this time i get a chance to sit down and catch up....I would normally have a glass of wine but in the 2WW I will indulge in some serious BB sympton checking with my main ladies !!!

I am so pleassssssssssssssssssed you have allowed me to stay ....becuase otherwise you wouldnt be able to hear about a possible REAL symptom and then you would all be v upset !

I have some "twinges" .......and I am so GRUMPY ! can this be one ???? it could be that in general i am grumpy ....DH said he cant see a difference but hey he is male so what does he know.....

I can see these symptoms are getting better and better as time goes on and well done on the IB !!!! 

I want more symptoms :cry:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! (afternoon?-I really must look up the time difference between the US and France one of these days:shrug:)
> 
> I've scanned the thread for news of Crunchie, couldn't see her but maybe I missed it- you _have_ been nattering ladies! And the UK is an hour behind so she may not have got to the evening BnB moment yet.:comp: Anyway I'm allowing Crunchie back in on the grounds that Kit_cat, our _real _:bfp: mascot, didn't have any/many symptoms, and that our resident mathematics genius Mollykins will always be able to create the BFP equation even using negative symptom data:haha:.
> 
> I have a _possible_ symptom- last night I started getting a little pinching in my side, and it's continued all day long, still doing it. Pinch pinch pinch.I'd like to imagine it's a little burrowing egg but I think my imagination is running away with me- I can see its little face and its tiny little egg hands tidying up a microscopic patch of my uterus to make a cosy nest. I don't remember this in my last pregnancy. Anyone think it could be a symptom of pregnancy rather than a cyst or a throwback from O? I'm 5-ish dpo
> 
> Well sweets, here on the far west coast of the states, it is currently 1035a. :) We are quite a ways out from you. My Aunt in Germany tells me to think this way, "While you are drinking your coffee love, I will be drinking my wine." :winkwink:
> I do agree, Crunchie stays. :thumbup:
> I have been getting the odd twinge here and there this morning as well... I definitely count that as a symptom Miss! :happydance:Click to expand...

That is just the best thing, your aunt's wine and coffee saying!! :rofl:I love it! I will have to create a similar one for my family and friends in the UK, who are only an hour behind me, something like- "while you are eating your starter, I am eating my dessert" or "while you are washing your hair, I am applying a finishing spray to mine" :fool:

Gosh it's symptoms galore for us then! A pinch here, a twinge there. Sleeping at night. Dreaming. Whatever next??:winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Sounds good Crunchie! That's you and Molly both having twinges so it's got to be a positive symptom :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Evening ladies !!!
> 
> its 7.pm here and about this time i get a chance to sit down and catch up....I would normally have a glass of wine but in the 2WW I will indulge in some serious BB sympton checking with my main ladies !!!
> 
> I am so pleassssssssssssssssssed you have allowed me to stay ....becuase otherwise you wouldnt be able to hear about a possible REAL symptom and then you would all be v upset !
> 
> I have some "twinges" .......and I am so GRUMPY ! can this be one ???? it could be that in general i am grumpy ....DH said he cant see a difference but hey he is male so what does he know.....
> 
> I can see these symptoms are getting better and better as time goes on and well done on the IB !!!!
> 
> I want more symptoms :cry:
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Good luck catching up! I've been developing my speedreading skills coz they don't arf natter on this thread!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: Hi ladies! Just catching up on the latest posts - Mollykins, so glad DH will be home sooner than later to give u a much needed break and a little TLC too... u have certainly earned it, and besides, we need u in optimal symptom spotting condition! Anyone else planning on testing on halloween besides littlespy and possibly mollykins? i need to see if i should plan my day around the computer! :comp: Keeping FX'ed tighly for all :bfp: ...u know... so kit_cat won't be lonely :friends:

In other news, it just made an appointment with my gyno for Wednesday. I've been having some (TMI alert) weird yellowish green discharge and i need to get that checked out. It started at the end of last cycle and my PMA let me think it was a possible pregnancy symptom... until the :witch: showed up. It went away during AF, of course, but now it's starting to rear its ugly head again, so i need to look into this, esp if it's an infection! Don't want it ruining my chances to join the kit_cat club:winkwink: 

Keep the symptom spotting coming girls! i'm loving all of this, especially when it's backed up by the math!


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Anyone else planning on testing on halloween besides littlespy and possibly mollykins?

Maybe, I'm still internally debating whether to test early or not :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

it takes about 30 mins to catch up on the thread lol !!!!!

I still havent decided when to test but I think it may be the same as mollykins and go for halloween ....lol !


----------



## newbie_ttc

*gently nudging Essie and Crunchie to test on halloween* There's safety numbers (although i'm not sure how that was supposed to be persuasive! lol)


----------



## kit_cat

Yay to everyone testing on Halloween!!! :happydance::happydance:

I am desperate to hear of your BFPs!!!!!! Pleeeeeeeeeease? For wittle mee?

(How's that for pressure and a firm shunt towards your POASA's) I'm terrible aren't I? :twisted:


----------



## Crunchie

Im in !!!! I have some IC just waiting to be weed on ! lol


----------



## Essie

Maybe lol, I don't actually have any tests (otherwise I know I'd be a total POAS addict!) Think I'll see what tomorrow brings symptomwise and then decide.


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies, I am going to go ahead and test on Halloween. I'm firm on that. :) It may be a bit on the early side but the pull to test on Halloween is just too much! :haha: My POAS-addiction sees it as too good a reason/excuse! Plus Kit is very persuasive! We mustn't leave her all alone on the :bfp: team. 
Essie- I also have zero tests in the house so I'll have to run to the store on Saturday to get one... or two. ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else planning on testing on halloween besides littlespy and possibly mollykins?
> 
> Maybe, I'm still internally debating whether to test early or not :wacko:Click to expand...

I'll only be 8 dpo and haven't got any 10iu tests but don't mind testing anyway on an 25iu IC, just to join the Halloween party fun!!!


----------



## Crunchie

yahhhh a haloween testing party :baby:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Im in !!!! I have some IC just waiting to be weed on ! lol

They just love a bit of wee those IC's, wee away girl!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I hope everything goes well at the gyno. FX! :D


----------



## Mollykins

So, to be straight, we are all testing on Halloween? Just for fun?! Oh that would be a blast! Though I must say, I will be the last to report my results because the time difference! I hope I get on and see at least ONE :bfp: as I know that it's still going to be a bit early for us to test. :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> *gently nudging Essie and Crunchie to test on halloween* There's safety numbers (although i'm not sure how that was supposed to be persuasive! lol)

Just as well this is all internet stuff- imagine if we were really all together at Halloween in a firelit cavern- _weeing on sticks_!?? The smell! Plus we'd all be arrested for indulging in some freaky pagan witchcraft rite


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else planning on testing on halloween besides littlespy and possibly mollykins?
> 
> Maybe, I'm still internally debating whether to test early or not :wacko:Click to expand...

test test test. feeling the peer pressure yet *Essie*?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else planning on testing on halloween besides littlespy and possibly mollykins?
> 
> Maybe, I'm still internally debating whether to test early or not :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> test test test. feeling the peer pressure yet *Essie*?Click to expand...

Ok ladies, I cave to the pressure. I'll join you in your Halloween "pee on a stick" ritual :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I just felt two very distinct twinges! :thumbup:
> 
> Well i think 2xVDT=:bfp: for sure!Click to expand...

No arguing with that! The figures don't lie.


----------



## Mollykins

Woo-hoo Essie! Way to cave! :rofl: So what does that make us? The pagan pee'rs? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else planning on testing on halloween besides littlespy and possibly mollykins?
> 
> Maybe, I'm still internally debating whether to test early or not :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> test test test. feeling the peer pressure yet *Essie*?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ladies, I cave to the pressure. I'll join you in your Halloween "pee on a stick" ritual :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yoopee!!! For me it's pathetically early too, especially without super early tests, but no time to order them before halloween now...
I think I o'd on the full moon this cycle...SPOOKY!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- That IS spooky. :haha: That is definitely a sign! Fertile moon + fertile you = :bfp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Or the hallo-Wee-ers!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh my goodness!! Look what I started! :wacko:
:rofl:

I came to update that my best friend isn't visiting afterall because she's too nauseous to drive (And she said she's been sick for 3 days so OMG, my best friend MUST be pregnant because as we all know, Nx3 = :bfp:!!!)!!

But I'll just stick with testing on Halloween anyway because I'm no match for peer pressure. I'm so itching to test I'll be surprised if I don't test tomorrow. :dohh: 7dpo. I'm so pathetic. :nope:


----------



## LittleSpy

Holly -- I love the Hallo-wee-ers! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Oh my goodness!! Look what I started! :wacko:
> :rofl:
> 
> I came to update that my best friend isn't visiting afterall because she's too nauseous to drive (And she said she's been sick for 3 days so OMG, my best friend MUST be pregnant because as we all know, Nx3 = :bfp:!!!)!!
> 
> But I'll just stick with testing on Halloween anyway because I'm no match for peer pressure. I'm so itching to test I'll be surprised if I don't test tomorrow. :dohh: 7dpo. I'm so pathetic. :nope:

7dpo is nothing! I tested on 4dpo last month:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Crunchie

oh this is so exciting !!!! I have a party on the saturday night so I already have to find ways to cover that I am not drinking.....I will go in disguise so no one will know anyway lol

yayyyyy to pee.........:happydance: pressure


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Oh my goodness!! Look what I started! :wacko:
> :rofl:
> 
> I came to update that my best friend isn't visiting afterall because she's too nauseous to drive (And she said she's been sick for 3 days so OMG, my best friend MUST be pregnant because as we all know, Nx3 = :bfp:!!!)!!
> 
> But I'll just stick with testing on Halloween anyway because I'm no match for peer pressure. I'm so itching to test I'll be surprised if I don't test tomorrow. :dohh: 7dpo. I'm so pathetic. :nope:

We all stick together yes? You test, we test... you go and change plans with your friend... we still test, so then you must too! :rofl: Oh and you are right! The math adds up for her as well! Congratulations friend of LittleSpy on your :bfp: ! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Look what I started! :wacko:
> :rofl:
> 
> I came to update that my best friend isn't visiting afterall because she's too nauseous to drive (And she said she's been sick for 3 days so OMG, my best friend MUST be pregnant because as we all know, Nx3 = :bfp:!!!)!!
> 
> But I'll just stick with testing on Halloween anyway because I'm no match for peer pressure. I'm so itching to test I'll be surprised if I don't test tomorrow. :dohh: 7dpo. I'm so pathetic. :nope:
> 
> 7dpo is nothing! I tested on 4dpo last month:blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...

Oh the life of a POAS-addict!! :rofl: I have been there before! :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh yeah, and I swear my boobs just grew a cup size during my lunch hour. :wacko:
No, really, they're seriously massive! Dh is going to be so pleased when I get home from work. :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Oh yeah, and I swear my boobs just grew a cup size during my lunch hour. :wacko:
> No, really, they're seriously massive! Dh is going to be so pleased when I get home from work. :rofl:

That's definitely good news!!!! Eep! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Oh I'm looking forward to HalloWEEn now :)


----------



## kit_cat

Woohoooooooo for the Hallowee'ers :yipee::wohoo::rofl:

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wait though......rituals, all meeting (virtually) to pee, coven type behaviour.......yes, it's all becoming clear........you are THE WITCHES OF PEESTICK!!!! :winkwink: I might just pee on a stick so I can share the moment :haha:

Hallowee' cannot come soon enough....bring it on!!! x


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Woohoooooooo for the Hallowee'ers :yipee::wohoo::rofl:
> 
> Wait though......rituals, all meeting (virtually) to pee, coven type behaviour.......yes, it's all becoming clear........you are THE WITCHES OF PEESTICK!!!! :winkwink: x

Love it :haha: Well I've just ordered some tests which should be delivered Saturday so I'll be ready to test on Sunday :thumbup: Lots of positive symptoms so I'm expecting :bfp: all round. You can't argue with the maths!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Do you remember how "we" (my OH and I) were supposed to just "relax" this cycle?? Yes... I am going to have to sneak out of my house on Saturday with the excuse of, "Well dear, we are out of apples... you know that will never do... yes, I'm going now to get them. Be back soon!" :rofl: 

btw- "The witches of peestick" is amazing! :haha: Oh and you should test too. Maybe your digi week reading will have gone up! :)


----------



## Essie

Oh btw Kit,what test did you get you BFP on? Too many pages to go back and find if you already posted it!


----------



## Mollykins

Essie- Kit tested on a Clearblue digi. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

well my fellow hallo-wee-ers, I am officially excited about October 31! a thread that pees together, sticks together!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm hoping we all get our :bfp: 's this month... even if it's not on Halloween. ;)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies... I am not sure if it's because I have been fighting this overwhelming exhaustion all day or what but I have become quite grumpy over ... nothing really. Just being grumpy for no reason. :growlmad: I really don't like it! Which in turn, is making me more grumpy! ACK! 1.5 hours until the girls go to bed... then I can take a bubble bath and crawl into dreamland myself! Sorry for the rant girls. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Found something fun for us!!! 

Days Post Ovulation/Retrieval Weeks/Days LMP average hcg

10 3w3d 25
12 3w5d 50
14 4w0d 100
16 4w2d 200

DPO weeks HCG

:D


----------



## Feelcrazy

All I have to say is GOOD LUCK mollukins!!!!!!!
I'm rooting foe you my sweet buddy!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bonjour ladies :coffee: time for us Europeans! 
Er uhhm I don't quite know how to confess this in front of Crunchie but since my 'pinching' stopped last night, 24hrs after it started, I'm feeling fairly symptomless:blush: Don't even remember my dream last night. Not even a half wonky boob. I _do_ have slight nausea but I have that every morning on my new prenatal vits, I'm going to go back to my old ones. But at 15 euros the pack I'll be finishing off the sicky ones first! :sick:
But I'll be halloWeeing with you all anyway, symptoms or not, at what will be 8dpo for me- it will be good practise for the real one a few days after that! What dpo will you witches be on All Hallow's Eve?

And kit_cat, someone else asked, what dpo were you with your digi+? Hope you're feeling good:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Found something fun for us!!!
> 
> Days Post Ovulation/Retrieval Weeks/Days LMP average hcg
> 
> 10 3w3d 25
> 12 3w5d 50
> 14 4w0d 100
> 16 4w2d 200
> 
> DPO weeks HCG
> 
> :D

Ooh I like it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Do you remember how "we" (my OH and I) were supposed to just "relax" this cycle?? Yes... I am going to have to sneak out of my house on Saturday with the excuse of, "Well dear, we are out of apples... you know that will never do... yes, I'm going now to get them. Be back soon!" :rofl:
> 
> btw- "The witches of peestick" is amazing! :haha: Oh and you should test too. Maybe your digi week reading will have gone up! :)

Halloween is just not the same without apples Molly! You will definately need to go out and buy apples. 
Yes kit_cat, you can re-test and tell us how many digi weeks you are now! How far along do they go, those digi tests?- if you test in the 3rd tri would it say "pregnant-33-34 weeks" ?:haha: If I get a BFP I'll do a French one, it will be amusing to see 'Enceinte' ! I guess you can get CBdigis in Chinese too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Woohoooooooo for the Hallowee'ers :yipee::wohoo::rofl:
> 
> I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wait though......rituals, all meeting (virtually) to pee, coven type behaviour.......yes, it's all becoming clear........you are THE WITCHES OF PEESTICK!!!! :winkwink: I might just pee on a stick so I can share the moment :haha:
> 
> Hallowee' cannot come soon enough....bring it on!!! x

Witches of Peestick:rofl::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS 

I dont want to go to work 
I dont want to go the the gym 
I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!

have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

Can't read all the updates cos I'm on my phone at work, but thought I'd quickly update with todays symptoms. Slight cramping, boobs a bit sore but may be from me poking them, really tired (but had a crap nights sleep). Had a weird hot flush and light headedness a little while ago. Keeping my fingers crossed, ony 2 days til testing! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:



> Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS
> 
> I dont want to go to work
> I dont want to go the the gym
> I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!
> 
> have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

At least you and Mollykins have The Grumps. That _could_ be a symptom! I'm not even feeling grumpy:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Can't read all the updates cos I'm on my phone at work, but thought I'd quickly update with todays symptoms. Slight cramping, boobs a bit sore but may be from me poking them, really tired (but had a crap nights sleep). Had a weird hot flush and light headedness a little while ago. Keeping my fingers crossed, ony 2 days til testing! :happydance:

Sore Boobs are always promising:holly: And cramping, FXed!

(It makes me laugh on your post Essie when I see your list of symptoms and that you've been boob poking etc and underneath it says "casually trying":^o I wonder what you must be like when _really_ trying!...only teasing :tease:)


----------



## emandi

Ladies, ............. what a temptation! "Witches of the peestick" - how can I possibly resist that!
Do I need to fill in some kind of application form?:-k
How many of us testing so far?

Love to you all and :bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## Essie

Haha Holly, I did think yesterday casually trying is not really true. It is for my OH, he just wants to relax and "let it happen" whereas I'm all obsessing over every possible symptom!

Edit: have changed it now Holly, more accurate now? Haha


----------



## LittleSpy

The grumps is totally a symptom!

I don't have the grumps (which is rare for me! :rofl:) but I do have much more tender boobs, sore nips and (maybe tmi) a cervix that went from very low to so high I can't come close to reaching within a few hours yesterday. Still high today and I recorded my highest temp yet this morning.

I've pretty much gone and convinced myself I'm actually pregnant. :dohh:

I did manage to resist the mega-urge to POAS this morning. I know it'll be negative so there's no point. I only have 5 ic, 1 frer and 2 digis so I have to use them sparingly. :wacko: :haha:

Edit: Oh, and I'll be 9dpo on Halloween. Possible to get a bfp but pretty unlikely even if I'm really pg


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh oh oh, add me to the grumps list! :haha:

I just realized that everything my coworker has said this morning sounds like the dumbest thing I've ever heard anyone say. He normally annoys the crap out of me because he's such a simpleton but I'm definitely more irritable than usual (but it's also a very common pms symptom for me. booo! :af:)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- From what I've seen of the positive digis people have posted, they only post a digi week as high as "3+" :) Last night there was quite a bit of "pinching" going on down there. I thought of one of your last posts about imagining the babe burrowing in... I hope! I hope! :) I had one or two pinches this morning but that's it. Oh, but I did have another bizarre, disturbing dream... I am beginning to miss my kitten dreams. :( 
By Halloween I will be 10 dpo. :) One more day and then I must go buy some apples, two more days 'til HalloWEEn!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS
> 
> I dont want to go to work
> I dont want to go the the gym
> I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!
> 
> have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> At least you and Mollykins have The Grumps. That _could_ be a symptom! I'm not even feeling grumpy:growlmad:Click to expand...

Not true... you are grumpy... about not being grumpy. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Ladies, ............. what a temptation! "Witches of the peestick" - how can I possibly resist that!
> Do I need to fill in some kind of application form?:-k
> How many of us testing so far?
> 
> Love to you all and :bfp::dust::bfp:

Hey sweets! If I'm correct... we are ALL testing. :) We are the Hallo-wee-ers and sisters in the coven: witches of peestick. No application required love, but mandatory compliance. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> The grumps is totally a symptom!
> 
> I don't have the grumps (which is rare for me! :rofl:) but I do have much more tender boobs, sore nips and (maybe tmi) a cervix that went from very low to so high I can't come close to reaching within a few hours yesterday. Still high today and I recorded my highest temp yet this morning.
> 
> I've pretty much gone and convinced myself I'm actually pregnant. :dohh:
> 
> I did manage to resist the mega-urge to POAS this morning. I know it'll be negative so there's no point. I only have 5 ic, 1 frer and 2 digis so I have to use them sparingly. :wacko: :haha:
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I'll be 9dpo on Halloween. Possible to get a bfp but pretty unlikely even if I'm really pg

YAY for high temps! I do not temp but after following a few (or a lot) of TTC'ers and their charts, I'm beginning to understand them. :haha: Your symptoms sound very promising!! :happydance: I love your use of "mega-urge", I think I may borrow that in the future! :haha:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, ............. what a temptation! "Witches of the peestick" - how can I possibly resist that!
> Do I need to fill in some kind of application form?:-k
> How many of us testing so far?
> 
> Love to you all and :bfp::dust::bfp:
> 
> Hey sweets! If I'm correct... we are ALL testing. :) We are the Hallo-wee-ers and sisters in the coven: witches of peestick. No application required love, but mandatory compliance. :haha:Click to expand...


:wohoo: I am in! :thumbup:

:bfp::dust::bfp:for all of us


----------



## Mollykins

How many dpo will you be Emandi? (on HalloWEEn?)

Edit: Ha! I just looked at your ticker. :blush:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> How many dpo will you be Emandi? (on HalloWEEn?)
> 
> Edit: Ha! I just looked at your ticker. :blush:

Well done Mollykins :winkwink:
Not a big chance for me, but have enough preg tests.
You might be lucky thou :D

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave:hey girls! Just checking in! How is everyone? Two days left before testing!! :happydance: I think it'll be too early for a :bfp: for me at 9dpo but since we're testing on such a special day, nothing would surprise me, lol!!


----------



## Mollykins

Hey newbie- I feel that 10 dpo is still a bit early but I'm going to test anyway. :winkwink: 
How are you on the symptoms today?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Do you remember how "we" (my OH and I) were supposed to just "relax" this cycle?? Yes... I am going to have to sneak out of my house on Saturday with the excuse of, "Well dear, we are out of apples... you know that will never do... yes, I'm going now to get them. Be back soon!" :rofl:
> 
> btw- "The witches of peestick" is amazing! :haha: Oh and you should test too. Maybe your digi week reading will have gone up! :)

Hahahaha Molly - trying to appear casual and chilled about this stuff to our OH's is an art form in itself eh? My OH really has no idea how many times I've POAS, so therefore how many tests I've done and definitely no idea how much £ I've spent on them :haha:

I have to agree though, apples are crucial to a successful HalloWEEn :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Oh btw Kit,what test did you get you BFP on? Too many pages to go back and find if you already posted it!

Hey Essie :flower:

I used tesco (supermarket brand) at 10 DPO (x3 :blush:) all with really faint positives.
I then used One Step IC's at 11 DPO (1 was BFN, next 2 BFPs)
Then at 12 DPO I used a CB digi - pregnant 1-2!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> well my fellow hallo-wee-ers, I am officially excited about October 31! a thread that pees together, sticks together!:happydance:

Hahahaha, good one newbie :thumbup::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Bonjour ladies :coffee: time for us Europeans!
> Er uhhm I don't quite know how to confess this in front of Crunchie but since my 'pinching' stopped last night, 24hrs after it started, I'm feeling fairly symptomless:blush: Don't even remember my dream last night. Not even a half wonky boob. I _do_ have slight nausea but I have that every morning on my new prenatal vits, I'm going to go back to my old ones. But at 15 euros the pack I'll be finishing off the sicky ones first! :sick:
> But I'll be halloWeeing with you all anyway, symptoms or not, at what will be 8dpo for me- it will be good practise for the real one a few days after that! What dpo will you witches be on All Hallow's Eve?
> 
> And kit_cat, someone else asked, what dpo were you with your digi+? Hope you're feeling good:hugs:

Welcome Holly to the land of the symptomless yet pregnant - for me that's certain, for you it's very possible my sweet :thumbup:

Got my 1st BFP at 10 DPO :happydance: and I'm feeling just fine thank you :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Evening ladies, I hope all the witches of pee stick are well :thumbup:

welcome emandi !!!

now I felt a little woooseeeyyyy on the gym machine today...can that be a symptom or is it that I am really unfit ?:wacko:

And thank goodness that Kit Kat is still relativeley symptomless...gives me hope as these grumps really feel like AF is coming 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ....when can i go to bed ?????:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS
> 
> I dont want to go to work
> I dont want to go the the gym
> I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!
> 
> have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Crunchie....the symptomless yet pregnant comment for Holly applies to you too.........I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- Do you remember how "we" (my OH and I) were supposed to just "relax" this cycle?? Yes... I am going to have to sneak out of my house on Saturday with the excuse of, "Well dear, we are out of apples... you know that will never do... yes, I'm going now to get them. Be back soon!" :rofl:
> 
> btw- "The witches of peestick" is amazing! :haha: Oh and you should test too. Maybe your digi week reading will have gone up! :)
> 
> Hahahaha Molly - trying to appear casual and chilled about this stuff to our OH's is an art form in itself eh? My OH really has no idea how many times I've POAS, so therefore how many tests I've done and definitely no idea how much £ I've spent on them :haha:
> 
> I have to agree though, apples are crucial to a successful HalloWEEn :haha:Click to expand...

Oh how I hope I have your luck on HalloWEEn! I will be 10 dpo (like you were when you got your bfp!!! :D )


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS
> 
> I dont want to go to work
> I dont want to go the the gym
> I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!
> 
> have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Crunchie....the symptomless yet pregnant comment for Holly applies to you too.........I'm so excited :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks Kit Kat - did you track your ovulation this cycle using opks? I used CB ones for the first time and I now have it in my head that maybe it gave me a false reading due to the mc 

xxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Can't read all the updates cos I'm on my phone at work, but thought I'd quickly update with todays symptoms. Slight cramping, boobs a bit sore but may be from me poking them, really tired (but had a crap nights sleep). Had a weird hot flush and light headedness a little while ago. Keeping my fingers crossed, ony 2 days til testing! :happydance:

All seriously promising Essie - FX'd for ya :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Ladies, ............. what a temptation! "Witches of the peestick" - how can I possibly resist that!
> Do I need to fill in some kind of application form?:-k
> How many of us testing so far?
> 
> Love to you all and :bfp::dust::bfp:

Welcome to the coven emandi *cackles loudly* :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Evening ladies, I hope all the witches of pee stick are well :thumbup:
> 
> welcome emandi !!!
> 
> now I felt a little woooseeeyyyy on the gym machine today...can that be a symptom or is it that I am really unfit ?:wacko:
> 
> And thank goodness that Kit Kat is still relativeley symptomless...gives me hope as these grumps really feel like AF is coming
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ....when can i go to bed ?????:sleep:

Oh? Woosey you say?? Oh that is good news!!! Yes, it's a symptom! Have you learned nothing from this thread?? :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Oh oh oh, add me to the grumps list! :haha:
> 
> I just realized that everything my coworker has said this morning sounds like the dumbest thing I've ever heard anyone say. He normally annoys the crap out of me because he's such a simpleton but I'm definitely more irritable than usual (but it's also a very common pms symptom for me. booo! :af:)

Hey LittleSpy,

I've heard lots of ladies saying irritability is a major symptom of pregnancy.....I'm so hoping it's PG not PMS :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, ............. what a temptation! "Witches of the peestick" - how can I possibly resist that!
> Do I need to fill in some kind of application form?:-k
> How many of us testing so far?
> 
> Love to you all and :bfp::dust::bfp:
> 
> Hey sweets! If I'm correct... we are ALL testing. :) We are the Hallo-wee-ers and sisters in the coven: witches of peestick. No application required love, but mandatory compliance. :haha:Click to expand...

*CACKLE* Love it!! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, I hope all the witches of pee stick are well :thumbup:
> 
> welcome emandi !!!
> 
> now I felt a little woooseeeyyyy on the gym machine today...can that be a symptom or is it that I am really unfit ?:wacko:
> 
> And thank goodness that Kit Kat is still relativeley symptomless...gives me hope as these grumps really feel like AF is coming
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ....when can i go to bed ?????:sleep:
> 
> Oh? Woosey you say?? Oh that is good news!!! Yes, it's a symptom! Have you learned nothing from this thread?? :rofl:Click to expand...

mollykins your right, I think I need to re read this thread and make notes of all this information ....do you think its the grumps that has made me unable to retain all this info ! also have we mentioned clumseyness....I dropped my travelcard 3 times today before i got on the train !!!!:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hey newbie- I feel that 10 dpo is still a bit early but I'm going to test anyway. :winkwink:
> How are you on the symptoms today?

Not necessarily my sweet - I got 3 faint BFPs at 10 DPO!!! x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS
> 
> I dont want to go to work
> I dont want to go the the gym
> I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!
> 
> have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Crunchie....the symptomless yet pregnant comment for Holly applies to you too.........I'm so excited :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Kit Kat - did you track your ovulation this cycle using opks? I used CB ones for the first time and I now have it in my head that maybe it gave me a false reading due to the mc
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes Crunchie....for the very first time EVER I used the CBFM - totally recommend it, in fact I'd stake a lot on the fact that it's the reason I'm PG so quickly after mc - timing for :sex: was perfecto due to it!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Hey newbie- I feel that 10 dpo is still a bit early but I'm going to test anyway. :winkwink:
> How are you on the symptoms today?

No real symptoms to report today. Last evening i for sure felt light headed, a little crampy and gasey, but today, all that has disappeared....well :blush: except for the gas :haha:

it's so hard to symptom spot for me b/c my body was super predictaable before i started taking prenatal vitamins in august, and since then i've been all over the place :wacko: My temp is still up so that's about the only thing i can depend on these days

How are u feeling today? OH is due back today, right?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS
> 
> I dont want to go to work
> I dont want to go the the gym
> I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!
> 
> have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> At least you and Mollykins have The Grumps. That _could_ be a symptom! I'm not even feeling grumpy:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Not true... you are grumpy... about not being grumpy. :haha:Click to expand...

Grrrrr How dare you say that Mollykins! I am NOT GRUMPY about being NOT GRUMPY:growlmad::grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS
> 
> I dont want to go to work
> I dont want to go the the gym
> I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!
> 
> have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Not true... you are grumpy... about not being grumpy. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> And now I'm _really_ NOT GRUMPY because I managed to post the same message twice and now feel obliged to edit this one. Maybe it's a symptom?Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- We will accept clumsiness as a symptom. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey newbie- I feel that 10 dpo is still a bit early but I'm going to test anyway. :winkwink:
> How are you on the symptoms today?
> 
> No real symptoms to report today. Last evening i for sure felt light headed, a little crampy and gasey, but today, all that has disappeared....well :blush: except for the gas :haha:
> 
> it's so hard to symptom spot for me b/c my body was super predictaable before i started taking prenatal vitamins in august, and since then i've been all over the place :wacko: My temp is still up so that's about the only thing i can depend on these days
> 
> How are u feeling today? OH is due back today, right?Click to expand...

Yes! He is due home within the hour! With no time left to spare! I am losing my marbles here. My supermommy powers are fading... or perhaps the superchildren powers are growing?? :wacko:

It's good to hear your temps are still up! I am glad you have at least one constant in your cycles. :)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- We will accept clumsiness as a symptom. :thumbup:

thank you mollykins ....my PMA is dwindling !!!! :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hollymokey ....join me in the general crapiness of no symptoms, I hold no grudges of your previous posts  ......although like mollykins I have woken up with such the GRUMPS
> 
> I dont want to go to work
> I dont want to go the the gym
> I dont want to do anything but wait until sunday and have ritual wee with my sisters of peestick !!
> 
> have a fab day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Not true... you are grumpy... about not being grumpy. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> And now I'm _really_ NOT GRUMPY because I managed to post the same message twice and now feel obliged to edit this one. Maybe it's a symptom?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Absolutely a symptom HollyMonkey!! :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- We will accept clumsiness as a symptom. :thumbup:
> 
> thank you mollykins ....my PMA is dwindling !!!! :nope:Click to expand...

Ah yes, I understand. That "mid-TWW-full-of-doubt" moment. :dohh: It happens to all of us. :hugs: And if you ever start feeling down about a lack of symptoms... remind yourself of our mascot...Kit- The charming cat that has little to no symptoms and is very much pregnant. :happydance: 

:friends:


----------



## Essie

Keep the PMA Crunchie, only 2 days til testing :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Cheers ladies ! I have never realised there was the the 2ww mid doubt wobble......

what would I do without this thread !!!! :thumbup:

i will try to sit quitely and symptom spot .....:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I love you all and I would love to chatter for hours but I have hungry stepsons and hungry DH so I will drop in at a quiet moment tomorrow to pay PROPER ATTENTION! Friday night's always a tricky one...Trick or Treat, not long now...let's hope it's Trick or TEAT...:haha::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

I don't know how I survived all the TWW's without you ladies before now. You are all so amazing. :friends:


----------



## Essie

This is my first TWW and I must say you ladies have made it go by much quicker, and definitely much less stressed than i thought i'd be.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey newbie- I feel that 10 dpo is still a bit early but I'm going to test anyway. :winkwink:
> How are you on the symptoms today?
> 
> No real symptoms to report today. Last evening i for sure felt light headed, a little crampy and gasey, but today, all that has disappeared....well :blush: except for the gas :haha:
> 
> it's so hard to symptom spot for me b/c my body was super predictaable before i started taking prenatal vitamins in august, and since then i've been all over the place :wacko: My temp is still up so that's about the only thing i can depend on these days
> 
> How are u feeling today? OH is due back today, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! He is due home within the hour! With no time left to spare! I am losing my marbles here. My supermommy powers are fading... or perhaps the superchildren powers are growing?? :wacko:
> 
> It's good to hear your temps are still up! I am glad you have at least one constant in your cycles. :)Click to expand...

thanks!

U guys better hurry up and get your symptoms in to mollykins! we won't hear from her for a while once OH returns! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

I'm feeling the love in the room :cloud9: What a happy thread this really is :thumbup: Only 2 sleeps till you guys test......I don't think I can wait that long :brat:

Oh, and I'm definitely testing as well, I want to see that 2-3 on the digi (please please)


----------



## Essie

Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:

Thank you Essie....really feel weird and nervous about putting it up, but if this thread has taught me anything, it's the power of positive thinking!!

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Essie....really feel weird and nervous about putting it up, but if this thread has taught me anything, it's the power of positive thinking!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes! PMA all the way for the witches of peestick :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Cheers ladies ! I have never realised there was the the 2ww mid doubt wobble......
> 
> what would I do without this thread !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> i will try to sit quitely and symptom spot .....:hugs:

I have it_ Big Time _the 2ww mid wait wobble Crunchie! And I thought I was more of the Essie type, i.e. very casually, just possibly, if it was kind of appropriate, trying, vaguely, to conceive...:^o 
BUT NOOOOOOOOO. I have NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Symptoms. So NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO baby. So NOOOOOOOOOOOOO PMA.
But am I Grumpy? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:

Oo yes it's lovely!Is this your 1st baby Kit?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I thought I was more of the Essie type, i.e. very casually, just possibly, if it was kind of appropriate, trying, vaguely, to conceive...:^o

I wish I was more of the Essie type :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:
> 
> Oo yes it's lovely!Is this your 1st baby Kit?Click to expand...

Thanks, yes it is Holly. Just turned 36 so it's about time eh :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was more of the Essie type, i.e. very casually, just possibly, if it was kind of appropriate, trying, vaguely, to conceive...:^o
> 
> I wish I was more of the Essie type :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:
:holly:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Cheers ladies ! I have never realised there was the the 2ww mid doubt wobble......
> 
> what would I do without this thread !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> i will try to sit quitely and symptom spot .....:hugs:
> 
> I have it_ Big Time _the 2ww mid wait wobble Crunchie! And I thought I was more of the Essie type, i.e. very casually, just possibly, if it was kind of appropriate, trying, vaguely, to conceive...:^o
> BUT NOOOOOOOOO. I have NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Symptoms. So NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO baby. So NOOOOOOOOOOOOO PMA.
> But am I Grumpy? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

You really crack me up !!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:
> 
> Oo yes it's lovely!Is this your 1st baby Kit?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yes it is Holly. Just turned 36 so it's about time eh :haha:Click to expand...

Jesus I always get so weepy when it's someone's first baby, I guess I'm still in that 1st baby thing myself and it is just SO magic and beautiful and everyday is just more amazing (even though you wonder how it could get any better than it already is!) I'm SO happy for you (and your man, musn't forget him!)Such a magical adventure :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:
> 
> Oo yes it's lovely!Is this your 1st baby Kit?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yes it is Holly. Just turned 36 so it's about time eh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus I always get so weepy when it's someone's first baby, I guess I'm still in that 1st baby thing myself and it is just SO magic and beautiful and everyday is just more amazing (even though you wonder how it could get any better than it already is!) I'm SO happy for you (and your man, musn't forget him!)Such a magical adventure :hug:Click to expand...

Hmmm, grumpy and weepy?

Where's Molly when you need her...I'll do my best although I'm not the mathmatician she clearly is :nope:

G+W=:bfp: Could be on to something :thumbup:

Seriously, thanks for being so lovely and sharing in my happiness. I take it your avatar is your LO? It's the singlemost gorgeously cheeky little picture I've ever seen :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:
> 
> Oo yes it's lovely!Is this your 1st baby Kit?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yes it is Holly. Just turned 36 so it's about time eh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus I always get so weepy when it's someone's first baby, I guess I'm still in that 1st baby thing myself and it is just SO magic and beautiful and everyday is just more amazing (even though you wonder how it could get any better than it already is!) I'm SO happy for you (and your man, musn't forget him!)Such a magical adventure :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, grumpy and weepy?
> 
> Where's Molly when you need her...I'll do my best although I'm not the mathmatician she clearly is :nope:
> 
> G+W=:bfp: Could be on to something :thumbup:
> 
> Seriously, thanks for being so lovely and sharing in my happiness. I take it your avatar is your LO? It's the singlemost gorgeously cheeky little picture I've ever seen :flower:Click to expand...

Yep, 'tis my LO, and 'tis cheeky and gorgeous! :baby: Thankyou for saying so (proud mummy here!) 

Molly is out buying apples on the west coast of america. We will have to do our own maths. I have an Ulcer On my Tongue this evening, and fear that 
(G+W)x UOT=:bfn:
Oh well, once Molly gets back she can change all that...


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey newbie- I feel that 10 dpo is still a bit early but I'm going to test anyway. :winkwink:
> How are you on the symptoms today?
> 
> No real symptoms to report today. Last evening i for sure felt light headed, a little crampy and gasey, but today, all that has disappeared....well :blush: except for the gas :haha:
> 
> it's so hard to symptom spot for me b/c my body was super predictaable before i started taking prenatal vitamins in august, and since then i've been all over the place :wacko: My temp is still up so that's about the only thing i can depend on these days
> 
> How are u feeling today? OH is due back today, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! He is due home within the hour! With no time left to spare! I am losing my marbles here. My supermommy powers are fading... or perhaps the superchildren powers are growing?? :wacko:
> 
> It's good to hear your temps are still up! I am glad you have at least one constant in your cycles. :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!
> 
> U guys better hurry up and get your symptoms in to mollykins! we won't hear from her for a while once OH returns! :winkwink:Click to expand...

You are so funny. :haha: OH is home (YAY!) BUT I had to jump on again because you girls will never believe what my OH brought home.... APPLES! Are you serious?! I'm sure my face was a picture! I like to think that I recovered quickly though. :rofl: I said to him, "Apples??" He looked at me funny and said, "Yes honey... apples." To which I responded, "Oh thanks! I was thinking of going to the store for some, how did you know?!" :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> I'm feeling the love in the room :cloud9: What a happy thread this really is :thumbup: Only 2 sleeps till you guys test......I don't think I can wait that long :brat:
> 
> Oh, and I'm definitely testing as well, I want to see that 2-3 on the digi (please please)

It should go by quickly on my end. We have a couple errands tomorrow and then a pumpkin carving party. :happydance: They are so fun! :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Essie....really feel weird and nervous about putting it up, but if this thread has taught me anything, it's the power of positive thinking!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww! :flower: The ticker stays Kit and so does your bean. :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Cheers ladies ! I have never realised there was the the 2ww mid doubt wobble......
> 
> what would I do without this thread !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> i will try to sit quitely and symptom spot .....:hugs:
> 
> I have it_ Big Time _the 2ww mid wait wobble Crunchie! And I thought I was more of the Essie type, i.e. very casually, just possibly, if it was kind of appropriate, trying, vaguely, to conceive...:^o
> BUT NOOOOOOOOO. I have NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Symptoms. So NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO baby. So NOOOOOOOOOOOOO PMA.
> But am I Grumpy? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

As the supreme authority on the mathematics of pregnancy and it's symptoms.... I'm telling you your math is wrong. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Like your ticker Kit :thumbup:
> 
> Oo yes it's lovely!Is this your 1st baby Kit?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yes it is Holly. Just turned 36 so it's about time eh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus I always get so weepy when it's someone's first baby, I guess I'm still in that 1st baby thing myself and it is just SO magic and beautiful and everyday is just more amazing (even though you wonder how it could get any better than it already is!) I'm SO happy for you (and your man, musn't forget him!)Such a magical adventure :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, grumpy and weepy?
> 
> Where's Molly when you need her...I'll do my best although I'm not the mathmatician she clearly is :nope:
> 
> G+W=:bfp: Could be on to something :thumbup:
> 
> Seriously, thanks for being so lovely and sharing in my happiness. I take it your avatar is your LO? It's the singlemost gorgeously cheeky little picture I've ever seen :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 'tis my LO, and 'tis cheeky and gorgeous! :baby: Thankyou for saying so (proud mummy here!)
> 
> Molly is out buying apples on the west coast of america. We will have to do our own maths. I have an Ulcer On my Tongue this evening, and fear that
> (G+W)x UOT=:bfn:
> Oh well, once Molly gets back she can change all that...Click to expand...

All right, first off, you do have a beautiful child HollyMonkey. :D Now... onto the math...oh my goodness.... whatever happened here? I guess I have to tell you that your math is wrong again HollyMonkey! :dohh: 

(G+W)/ UOT = :bfp: 
Again, dividing UOT by G+W only lowers your chance a fraction (get it? a "fraction"? :haha: ) but it still equals a :bfp:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> I'm feeling the love in the room :cloud9: What a happy thread this really is :thumbup: Only 2 sleeps till you guys test......I don't think I can wait that long :brat:
> 
> Oh, and I'm definitely testing as well, I want to see that 2-3 on the digi (please please)[/QUOTE
> 
> Aw kit_cat! love your new ticker!! Fx'ed the little bean is nestling in quite nicely


----------



## Jennenenen

Hey Ladies!

TGIF!!!!

I've been reading your threads for the past few days, but have been nervous to post.....I think I'm a dork! I've found myself addicted to this thread and finally had to join in the fun. 

It is our fourth month TTC, and I'm ready for a :bfp:!

I'm caving and testing tomorrow morning......I'm in a wedding tomorrow night so at least I know that I'll be able to drown my sorrows (worst case). :drunk:

Today I'm 10 DPO, and I have been having the CRAZIEST dreams of my life since 5 DPO. I even had one during a 20 minute nap today.

Also, I had intermittent tingles in the left boob a few days ago and all day today they were feeling sore. 

I think the weirdest thing that has been happening is that I'm DYING for avocados. I've been having to limit myself to one per day, and it has been hard. 

Crossing my fingers that I'll have a :bfp: tomorrow....but either way I'll be a Hallo-WEE-er also. 

Good luck and :dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I definitely love the ticker, kit!

Welcome aboard, Jenn! I LOVE avocados; so much that I can't usually even be trusted around them at all. :blush:

Boobie update -- They are KILLING me. I have *never* experienced boob pain like this. I hate bras and mine always comes off the second I walk in the door of my house (usually even before my shoes :haha:). But I almost want to wear one constantly right now because my shirt rubbing against my nips (sorry :blush:) makes me want to die.

My wait shouldn't be too much longer. I normally spot a day or 3 before AF and AF is due Wednesday so I typically wouldn't be surprised by spotting from this point on. No sign yet. Fx

Oh, and dh claims to think I'm pregnant! :thumbup:

Probably only about 24 hours to go for some of you until it's HalloWEEn! Eeeek! :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Jen- Welcome! I hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow!! Crazy dreams huh?? I've had crazy dreams since... 5 dpo! Exciting! :D Do keep us updated okay?? 

LittleSpy- It's official, I thought I would let you know that all the math is adding up... YOU ARE GOING TO GET YOUR :bfp: THIS CYCLE!! WOOO!! Congratulations love. :happydance:

Jen and LittleSpy- Avocados... eww. :sick:


----------



## Essie

The postman just delivered my tests :happydance: had to fight the urge to run upstairs and test right away!


----------



## Essie

What time is everyone planning on testing? With FMU? Any symptom updates for today ladies?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Welcome Jennenenen- Be warned, you may leave here pregnant, but you won't leave here sane...:wacko:
I had massive avacado cravings when I was pregnant with LO, so fx'ed.:winkwink:

Little Spy I want hurty boobs like you. For me the difference between + and - is all in the boobs. Mine aren't even talking to me anymore :sulk: [-(so I fear it's a yet another practise round for me. 

Molly are you sure your man isn't reading BnB behind your back? Those apples seem suspicious to me :paper::coolio:

Not a symptom in town, I looked really hard this morning but :nope: couldn't feel/see anything, not a sausage. I did have a lovely 2hr mountain bike ride in the forest this morning though,:bike: so PMA all round nonetheless\\:D/

Which is why I chose Yeehaw as my mood- I've _no_ idea what Yeehaw means but it seems quite jolly :D

Happy Saturday lovely ladies/wicked witches :icecream:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> The postman just delivered my tests :happydance: had to fight the urge to run upstairs and test right away!

But you're simply symptom spotting Essie? Why the urgency? :rofl::haha:


----------



## Essie

Holly, by this time tomorrow I guarantee I'll be a POAS addict, but still just "casually trying" of course :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Jen !!!! I am v jealous of all your lovely symptoms.....

Sorry ladies no symptoms here in Kent apart fro
My grumps has turned into rage ....lol

Holly get baking an apple Pie ... Then you will deffo need more apples !!!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Yep, Essie, my "NTNP" last cycle VERY quickly turned into an opks, temping, charting, symptom spotting nightmare. :haha:

The boobs are still sore today but seem less so. :shrug: So far today I feel more "normal" than I have probably since O. If I'm grasping at straws, I could say I have very mild cramping and a very mild backache along with slightly tender breasts and moderately sore nips. The math doesn't look so great for me anymore. :nope:

In all honesty I'm okay either way, it's just the not knowing that kills me. We're really not in all that big of a hurry when I stop and think about it. I'm super breezy about it before O and then I just lose my mind during the 2ww for some reason! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie- definitely testing with FMU tomorrow. :D


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Welcome Jennenenen- Be warned, you may leave here pregnant, but you won't leave here sane...:wacko:
> I had massive avacado cravings when I was pregnant with LO, so fx'ed.:winkwink:
> 
> Little Spy I want hurty boobs like you. For me the difference between + and - is all in the boobs. Mine aren't even talking to me anymore :sulk: [-(so I fear it's a yet another practise round for me.
> 
> Molly are you sure your man isn't reading BnB behind your back? Those apples seem suspicious to me :paper::coolio:
> 
> Not a symptom in town, I looked really hard this morning but :nope: couldn't feel/see anything, not a sausage. I did have a lovely 2hr mountain bike ride in the forest this morning though,:bike: so PMA all round nonetheless\\:D/
> 
> Which is why I chose Yeehaw as my mood- I've _no_ idea what Yeehaw means but it seems quite jolly :D
> 
> Happy Saturday lovely ladies/wicked witches :icecream:

He doesn't even know what BnB is! He just thinks I am chatting with my sister or e-mailing one of the family. :) 

Not too much in the symptom department this morning (It's nearly 0900 here) I did wake up ravenously hungry though! I was wanting oatmeal but when I made it... the smell made me nauseous. :dohh: Now I'm not hungry... but I am. :wacko: 

Your 2 hr bike ride sounds amazing. Yeehaw is definitely fitting. :)


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- you are not alone... we are all mad here. :wacko: I believe you are still in the game doll, don't count yourself out yet. Though I adore your PMA about it if the is just another practice round (as HollyMonkey put it ;) )


----------



## kit_cat

Jennenenen said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> TGIF!!!!
> 
> I've been reading your threads for the past few days, but have been nervous to post.....I think I'm a dork! I've found myself addicted to this thread and finally had to join in the fun.
> 
> It is our fourth month TTC, and I'm ready for a :bfp:!
> 
> I'm caving and testing tomorrow morning......I'm in a wedding tomorrow night so at least I know that I'll be able to drown my sorrows (worst case). :drunk:
> 
> Today I'm 10 DPO, and I have been having the CRAZIEST dreams of my life since 5 DPO. I even had one during a 20 minute nap today.
> 
> Also, I had intermittent tingles in the left boob a few days ago and all day today they were feeling sore.
> 
> I think the weirdest thing that has been happening is that I'm DYING for avocados. I've been having to limit myself to one per day, and it has been hard.
> 
> Crossing my fingers that I'll have a :bfp: tomorrow....but either way I'll be a Hallo-WEE-er also.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you all!!!!

Hey Jen and welcome to the witches of Peestick coven :haha:

Your symptoms are interesting.....the avocados...hmmmmm. 

I'm trying to get used to the time difference between us ladies, so did you mean you are testing today (as in Saturday)???? If so.....SPILL!!! :haha: We have to know how everyone's ritual went y'know :winkwink:


----------



## BabiesNOW

Hey ladies, just wanted to say good luck to all of you in your 2ww! I am only on CD6 so i'm def. living vicariously through each of you. Cant wait to start hearing some poas updates!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

It's official ladies... I am beyond nauseous. :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> I definitely love the ticker, kit!
> 
> Welcome aboard, Jenn! I LOVE avocados; so much that I can't usually even be trusted around them at all. :blush:
> 
> Boobie update -- They are KILLING me. I have *never* experienced boob pain like this. I hate bras and mine always comes off the second I walk in the door of my house (usually even before my shoes :haha:). But I almost want to wear one constantly right now because my shirt rubbing against my nips (sorry :blush:) makes me want to die.
> 
> My wait shouldn't be too much longer. I normally spot a day or 3 before AF and AF is due Wednesday so I typically wouldn't be surprised by spotting from this point on. No sign yet. Fx
> 
> Oh, and dh claims to think I'm pregnant! :thumbup:
> 
> Probably only about 24 hours to go for some of you until it's HalloWEEn! Eeeek! :dust:

Hi Littlespy :hi:

I tell you, it must be interesting in your house of an evening - are guests also required to whip their bras off upon entering or do you refrain when you have company? :winkwink:

Why is it your DH claims to think you're pregnant?


----------



## Mollykins

BabiesNOW- welcome! Any symptoms today? (we are symptom spotters here. :winkwink: )


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> What time is everyone planning on testing? With FMU? Any symptom updates for today ladies?

Do you know Essie, interestingly enough, at 11 DPO, I tested with FMU and got a BFN! I then did 2 more identical tests with SMU and got 2 BFPs! Work that one out. I think maybe the errrr "volume" of my FMU made it a little too dilute - SMU was a good bit more concentrated.

:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi Jen !!!! I am v jealous of all your lovely symptoms.....
> 
> Sorry ladies no symptoms here in Kent apart fro
> My grumps has turned into rage ....lol
> 
> Holly get baking an apple Pie ... Then you will deffo need more apples !!!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx

Great idea - I love that you've hatched a dastardly plan *cackle*

Get the oven on Moll :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It's official ladies... I am beyond nauseous. :sick:

Woohooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have to laugh at how happy I am that you now feel sick after suffering the dreaded flu....but you know what I mean :winkwink:

CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

OMG Mollykins! Nausea is definitely a sign!! Your :bfp: is well on it's way now!:happydance:

Welcome to the madness Jenn.:flower: Leave your sanity at the door and be prepared to laugh at yourself (and others too)! :haha: We're just a bunch of :fool:loonies on our TWW; Mollykins is our math wiz and PMA leader and Kit_Cat is now our mascot! 

As for me, no real symptoms today. Seems as though I've been cramping in the evenings for the past couple days and they go away the next morning. My temps, although still well about the coverline, are not looking too good. It spikes every couple of days then gradually falls back down and I think it should be the other way around. Still plan to :test: tomorrow with FMU for the comradery, but already secretly making :sex: plans for my next cycle, lol! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I definitely love the ticker, kit!
> 
> Welcome aboard, Jenn! I LOVE avocados; so much that I can't usually even be trusted around them at all. :blush:
> 
> Boobie update -- They are KILLING me. I have *never* experienced boob pain like this. I hate bras and mine always comes off the second I walk in the door of my house (usually even before my shoes :haha:). But I almost want to wear one constantly right now because my shirt rubbing against my nips (sorry :blush:) makes me want to die.
> 
> My wait shouldn't be too much longer. I normally spot a day or 3 before AF and AF is due Wednesday so I typically wouldn't be surprised by spotting from this point on. No sign yet. Fx
> 
> Oh, and dh claims to think I'm pregnant! :thumbup:
> 
> Probably only about 24 hours to go for some of you until it's HalloWEEn! Eeeek! :dust:
> 
> Hi Littlespy :hi:
> 
> I tell you, it must be interesting in your house of an evening - are guests also required to whip their bras off upon entering or do you refrain when you have company? :winkwink:
> 
> Why is it your DH claims to think you're pregnant?Click to expand...

My mum does that! She gets in and takes her bra off before her shoes! I wonder why she doesn't buy more comfy bras myself:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:test:


BabiesNOW said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to say good luck to all of you in your 2ww! I am only on CD6 so i'm def. living vicariously through each of you. Cant wait to start hearing some poas updates!!!!!!

Thanks BabiesNOW, Not looking very ++++++ for me but looking forward to the ritual! Why don't you POAS too? You could just get a twig from the garden to pee on, as part of your initiation ritual.:fool:

I think it was Kit_cat who expressed confusion over our time differences? Me too, but I guess we all just go by our Halloween local time, or my poor little brain will explode with the complexity of coordinating all the time zones! Plus our clocks change tonight, so I think I'll be using FMU French Halloween time... 

Good news that you're :sick: Molly! 

Really hoping to see some :bfp:s tomorrow- I'm putting my euros on Littlespy. Go for it girl, free those oppressed boobs of yours and get us a barking pregnant like our mascot did!

Goodluck to all of you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Still plan to :test: tomorrow with FMU for the comradery, but already secretly making :sex: plans for my next cycle, lol! :haha:

:haha:
Me too, I just checked in my diary that my probable fertile window next round isn't when DH is away on business!:haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

My guests are not required to remove their bras upon entering my home but it turns out most of them do. Maybe my friends and I need to go comfy bra shopping together or something.:shrug: My mom does the same thing so I guess I take after her that way. :shrug:

HOORAY for nausea, Molly! That's something I haven't really experienced this 2ww that I *did* experience last cycle. That makes me think I'm probably not making up the boob pain which is slightly worse now than it was this morning. I think my mind could make me nauseous before it could make my boobs hurt, right?

I'll be peeing on a stick with fmu tomorrow. I normally sleep in until 9 or so on the weekends. That's 9am EDT for me (for reference, it's 2.16pm here now).

Not sure exactly why dh thinks I'm preggo. I think maybe he's still just in the if we :sex: once without protection, I'll definitely get pregnant mindset. :haha: Also, it may have something to do with all the moaning I'm doing about my sore nips. :rofl: 

Molly, thanks for betting on me. I hope I don't let you down. But at 9dpo, I'm not sure the odds are in my favor. :nope: I'm still pretty excited about POAS! :happydance:

Yay, babies! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> My guests are not required to remove their bras upon entering my home but it turns out most of them do. Maybe my friends and I need to go comfy bra shopping together or something.:shrug: My mom does the same thing so I guess I take after her that way. :shrug:
> 
> HOORAY for nausea, Molly! That's something I haven't really experienced this 2ww that I *did* experience last cycle. That makes me think I'm probably not making up the boob pain which is slightly worse now than it was this morning. I think my mind could make me nauseous before it could make my boobs hurt, right?
> 
> I'll be peeing on a stick with fmu tomorrow. I normally sleep in until 9 or so on the weekends. That's 9am EDT for me (for reference, it's 2.16pm here now).
> 
> Not sure exactly why dh thinks I'm preggo. I think maybe he's still just in the if we :sex: once without protection, I'll definitely get pregnant mindset. :haha: Also, it may have something to do with all the moaning I'm doing about my sore nips. :rofl:
> 
> Molly, thanks for betting on me. I hope I don't let you down. But at 9dpo, I'm not sure the odds are in my favor. :nope: I'm still pretty excited about POAS! :happydance:
> 
> Yay, babies! :happydance: :dust:

Oh Littlespy....you know I was just kidding about the bra-whipping-off? Hope that didn't "pee" you off haha: sorry, can't help m'self)

I'm also betting on you....I think your symptoms sound pretty convincing sweetie :happydance:

Let the Hallowee-ing commence..... :thumbup: x


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly.....how's that nausea coming along? Hope you're being spoiled rotten by your OH now that he's returned and that the dreaded flu has packed her bags and got lost!

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

I'll also be testing with FMU. I'm pretty sure it's a BFN (can feel AF on her way I think grr) but will enjoy the ritual of the coven all the same :)

Mollykins - congrats on your nausea :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A joke for you girls;

Q. What do you call a HollyMonkey who suddenly feels really tired and nauseous and whose boobs hurt SOOO much and have swollen about 2 cup sizes and who has just noticed some light spotting 7 days before AF due and who dozed off just now and dreamt she gave birth to twins and who can't stop eating pickled onions on toast and who's weeing so much and is REALLY bloated and crampy with zits all over and headaches and who can't stand the smell of her new perfume?


A. A liar!

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> A joke for you girls;
> 
> Q. What do you call a HollyMonkey who suddenly feels really tired and nauseous and whose boobs hurt SOOO much and have swollen about 2 cup sizes and who has just noticed some light spotting 7 days before AF due and who dozed off just now and dreamt she gave birth to twins and who can't stop eating pickled onions on toast and who's weeing so much and is REALLY bloated and crampy with zits all over and headaches and who can't stand the smell of her new perfume?
> 
> 
> A. A liar!
> 
> :rofl:

You are a genuinely evil little Hallowee'er aren't you!! I nearly took off on my broom with excitement as I read that :haha: Y'had me going.......although it could be a double bluff????

Good one sweetie :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> A joke for you girls;
> 
> Q. What do you call a HollyMonkey who suddenly feels really tired and nauseous and whose boobs hurt SOOO much and have swollen about 2 cup sizes and who has just noticed some light spotting 7 days before AF due and who dozed off just now and dreamt she gave birth to twins and who can't stop eating pickled onions on toast and who's weeing so much and is REALLY bloated and crampy with zits all over and headaches and who can't stand the smell of her new perfume?
> 
> 
> A. A liar!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You are a genuinely evil little Hallowee'er aren't you!! I nearly took off on my broom with excitement as I read that :haha: Y'had me going.......although it could be a double bluff????
> 
> Good one sweetie :haha:Click to expand...

Wish it was a double bluff.:sad2: No symptoms at all, looked everywhere, under the bed, behind the bookcase, just to see if they were hiding.:nope:nothing:shrug:
But 7 dpo's still early no?[-o&lt;


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> A joke for you girls;
> 
> Q. What do you call a HollyMonkey who suddenly feels really tired and nauseous and whose boobs hurt SOOO much and have swollen about 2 cup sizes and who has just noticed some light spotting 7 days before AF due and who dozed off just now and dreamt she gave birth to twins and who can't stop eating pickled onions on toast and who's weeing so much and is REALLY bloated and crampy with zits all over and headaches and who can't stand the smell of her new perfume?
> 
> 
> A. A liar!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You are a genuinely evil little Hallowee'er aren't you!! I nearly took off on my broom with excitement as I read that :haha: Y'had me going.......although it could be a double bluff????
> 
> Good one sweetie :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it was a double bluff.:sad2: No symptoms at all, looked everywhere, under the bed, behind the bookcase, just to see if they were hiding.:nope:nothing:shrug:
> But 7 dpo's still early no?[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Extremely early....and let us not forget my situation - ZIP/DIDDLY SQUAT/MIDDLE OF A DONUT till today really. No symptoms means nothing if you ask me, and you have had a few sneaky little things going on which was more than me! Come on lady, keep the PMA!!! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

so ladies I see we have all been on top form tonight ! im just off to bed with clocks put back !!!

I will be testing with FMU but I dont think this is the one but I look forward to it anyhow .....so when I log on tommorrow I want to see lots of BFPs


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jen !!!! I am v jealous of all your lovely symptoms.....
> 
> Sorry ladies no symptoms here in Kent apart fro
> My grumps has turned into rage ....lol
> 
> Holly get baking an apple Pie ... Then you will deffo need more apples !!!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Great idea - I love that you've hatched a dastardly plan *cackle*
> 
> Get the oven on Moll :haha:Click to expand...

It was a great plan! :winkwink: Instead, while we were out running errands, I intentionally forgot a new tablecloth... SOOO, about 2 minutes after we were home I said, "Oh honey! I forgot the tablecloth! I'm just going to run back and get it." :rofl: It worked! I will be testing in the morning ladies. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> OMG Mollykins! Nausea is definitely a sign!! Your :bfp: is well on it's way now!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome to the madness Jenn.:flower: Leave your sanity at the door and be prepared to laugh at yourself (and others too)! :haha: We're just a bunch of :fool:loonies on our TWW; Mollykins is our math wiz and PMA leader and Kit_Cat is now our mascot!
> 
> As for me, no real symptoms today. Seems as though I've been cramping in the evenings for the past couple days and they go away the next morning. My temps, although still well about the coverline, are not looking too good. It spikes every couple of days then gradually falls back down and I think it should be the other way around. Still plan to :test: tomorrow with FMU for the comradery, but already secretly making :sex: plans for my next cycle, lol! :haha:

There is always a positive side to a bfn... more :sex: Omgosh, did I just say that?? :winkwink::haha: You are still in sweets; it's not over yet. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :test:
> 
> 
> BabiesNOW said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just wanted to say good luck to all of you in your 2ww! I am only on CD6 so i'm def. living vicariously through each of you. Cant wait to start hearing some poas updates!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks BabiesNOW, Not looking very ++++++ for me but looking forward to the ritual! Why don't you POAS too? You could just get a twig from the garden to pee on, as part of your initiation ritual.:fool:
> 
> I think it was Kit_cat who expressed confusion over our time differences? Me too, but I guess we all just go by our Halloween local time, or my poor little brain will explode with the complexity of coordinating all the time zones! Plus our clocks change tonight, so I think I'll be using FMU French Halloween time...
> 
> Good news that you're :sick: Molly!
> 
> Really hoping to see some :bfp:s tomorrow- I'm putting my euros on Littlespy. Go for it girl, free those oppressed boobs of yours and get us a barking pregnant like our mascot did!
> 
> Goodluck to all of you!! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I have to agree HollyMonkey- LittleSpy's math is adding up in a good way! I expect to read all about her :bfp: tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> My guests are not required to remove their bras upon entering my home but it turns out most of them do. Maybe my friends and I need to go comfy bra shopping together or something.:shrug: My mom does the same thing so I guess I take after her that way. :shrug:
> 
> HOORAY for nausea, Molly! That's something I haven't really experienced this 2ww that I *did* experience last cycle. That makes me think I'm probably not making up the boob pain which is slightly worse now than it was this morning. I think my mind could make me nauseous before it could make my boobs hurt, right?
> 
> I'll be peeing on a stick with fmu tomorrow. I normally sleep in until 9 or so on the weekends. That's 9am EDT for me (for reference, it's 2.16pm here now).
> 
> Not sure exactly why dh thinks I'm preggo. I think maybe he's still just in the if we :sex: once without protection, I'll definitely get pregnant mindset. :haha: Also, it may have something to do with all the moaning I'm doing about my sore nips. :rofl:
> 
> Molly, thanks for betting on me. I hope I don't let you down. But at 9dpo, I'm not sure the odds are in my favor. :nope: I'm still pretty excited about POAS! :happydance:
> 
> Yay, babies! :happydance: :dust:

I would not doubt the powers of the DH... two separate friends of mine had their DH's tell them they were pregnant. Sometimes men can surprise me with how perceptive they can be. :haha: Oh and by the way- you wouldn't be letting anyone down if you didn't get a :bfp: in the morning. Not a one. Okay? Having said that, I feel that I must also tell you that I looked over your symptoms and did the math and you are coming out with a :bfp: to the power of :bfp: WOW, right? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hey Molly.....how's that nausea coming along? Hope you're being spoiled rotten by your OH now that he's returned and that the dreaded flu has packed her bags and got lost!
> 
> :hugs:

The nausea came and went a couple times throughout the day but when it first hit earlier this morning, I had to go lay down for about an hour. Thank goodness my OH was home. He was so sweet, he asked me if I needed Tums or something. :rofl: He is not accustomed to me being sick at all. It was a horrible nausea... out of no where today while we were out, I got so nauseous that I got all sweaty and hot. Eww. Hopefully it's all been for something huh? Bring on that :bfp: !!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Update of symptoms: Intense lower back pain... making me nauseous it's so bad. Also twinges in my uterus. FX!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

8am- 7 or 8dpo :bfn:

I'm in such a rush...mountain bike meeting.....will be back later for CHAT!
:dust: to all! xxx


----------



## emandi

Hello ladies :hi:

Am I really the first one who tested today?
Well ... it all looked very promising :thumbup: I tested I got :bfp: :wohoo:, but still was a bit sceptical. So tested next day again and guess what! lovely:bfp: !!! I was sooo happy and excited that I woke up. Again!? :dohh:
Once awake decided to test and surprisingly (NOT) :bfn: :cry:
Never mind still have some time to test until :witch: ...
And about my symptoms? For the last 3 days I have been having a bit tingly and slightly sore boobs (feels like filling with milk, don't look thou:nope:)

What about you, ladies? Hope to read your success stories soon :flower:

:bfp::dust::bfp: for all of you today :hugs:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> 8am- 7 or 8dpo :bfn:
> 
> I'm in such a rush...mountain bike meeting.....will be back later for CHAT!
> :dust: to all! xxx

HollyMonkey, that was too early to test :flower: (keep telling myself too)!
Had :bfn: as well 8dpo tested (after I woke up from my lovely dream) at 5.30am.
:bfp::dust::bfp: for us next time (soon) :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Well ladies, I'm out. 10dpo and :bfn: with a FRER so I think that's conclusive. Now roll on AF and next months tww. :dust: to everyone still to test.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jen !!!! I am v jealous of all your lovely symptoms.....
> 
> Sorry ladies no symptoms here in Kent apart fro
> My grumps has turned into rage ....lol
> 
> Holly get baking an apple Pie ... Then you will deffo need more apples !!!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Great idea - I love that you've hatched a dastardly plan *cackle*
> 
> Get the oven on Moll :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It was a great plan! :winkwink: Instead, while we were out running errands, I intentionally forgot a new tablecloth... SOOO, about 2 minutes after we were home I said, "Oh honey! I forgot the tablecloth! I'm just going to run back and get it." :rofl: It worked! I will be testing in the morning ladies. :happydance:Click to expand...

Ooo, shrewd and cunning....love it! Can't wait for you to get up and test!! Damn this time difference :growlmad: :winkwink:

If your dreadful nausea is anything to go by, it's a BFP!!! 

Have some :dust: to seal the deal x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Update of symptoms: Intense lower back pain... making me nauseous it's so bad. Also twinges in my uterus. FX!!

**does a crazy dance with excitement**

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 8am- 7 or 8dpo :bfn:
> 
> I'm in such a rush...mountain bike meeting.....will be back later for CHAT!
> :dust: to all! xxx

It's WAY early as we already said......you're still in sweetie :thumbup:

Enjoy your mountain biking! x


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> Am I really the first one who tested today?
> Well ... it all looked very promising :thumbup: I tested I got :bfp: :wohoo:, but still was a bit sceptical. So tested next day again and guess what! lovely:bfp: !!! I was sooo happy and excited that I woke up. Again!? :dohh:
> Once awake decided to test and surprisingly (NOT) :bfn: :cry:
> Never mind still have some time to test until :witch: ...
> And about my symptoms? For the last 3 days I have been having a bit tingly and slightly sore boobs (feels like filling with milk, don't look thou:nope:)
> 
> What about you, ladies? Hope to read your success stories soon :flower:
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: for all of you today :hugs:

Hey emandi :thumbup:

I think you and Holly were posting at almost exactly the same time!! I still think dreams can be premonitions! You are right, although BFN today, there's still loads of time for further testing and your symptoms are very promising! Remind me, how many DPO are you today?

:dust: x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Well ladies, I'm out. 10dpo and :bfn: with a FRER so I think that's conclusive. Now roll on AF and next months tww. :dust: to everyone still to test.

Hey Essie :flower:

10 DPO is still early sweetie - I got the faintest BFPs at DPO, and it was only me screwing my eyes up, tilting the test, standing on one leg, reciting poetry that made my mind believe there was anything there at all. Any symptoms?

Lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> Well ladies, I'm out. 10dpo and :bfn: with a FRER so I think that's conclusive. Now roll on AF and next months tww. :dust: to everyone still to test.

Hi Essie :flower:,
there still might be the chance, don't give up :hugs:

:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm out. 10dpo and :bfn: with a FRER so I think that's conclusive. Now roll on AF and next months tww. :dust: to everyone still to test.
> 
> Hey Essie :flower:
> 
> 10 DPO is still early sweetie - I got the faintest BFPs at DPO, and it was only me screwing my eyes up, tilting the test, standing on one leg, reciting poetry that made my mind believe there was anything there at all. Any symptoms?
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you xClick to expand...

ha ha! I take mine into different rooms of the house, the light quality varies and I might be able to see something under the kitchen light that I can't see by the living room window etc etc; Madness, utter Madness:wacko::happydance:

So I'm back from nearly 3 hours of whizzing through mud in the forest, really not feeling very pregnant given my energy levels, and in a short while my mother-in-law is arriving so I thought I'd grab a moment on BnB before I'm swallowed by family duties...

Emandi you got me going with your :bfp:'s up there! I think I just pipped you to the post on the "submit reply" but we must have been peeing about the same time:haha:Although my message was very short and I was in a hurry, so you probably did actually :test: first! I will humbly accept the silver medal:angelnot:

Are those lazy American women up yet? I want to see their :bfp:'s :hissy:
Wakey wakey girls!:sleep::coffee:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> Am I really the first one who tested today?
> Well ... it all looked very promising :thumbup: I tested I got :bfp: :wohoo:, but still was a bit sceptical. So tested next day again and guess what! lovely:bfp: !!! I was sooo happy and excited that I woke up. Again!? :dohh:
> Once awake decided to test and surprisingly (NOT) :bfn: :cry:
> Never mind still have some time to test until :witch: ...
> And about my symptoms? For the last 3 days I have been having a bit tingly and slightly sore boobs (feels like filling with milk, don't look thou:nope:)
> 
> What about you, ladies? Hope to read your success stories soon :flower:
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: for all of you today :hugs:
> 
> Hey emandi :thumbup:
> 
> I think you and Holly were posting at almost exactly the same time!! I still think dreams can be premonitions! You are right, although BFN today, there's still loads of time for further testing and your symptoms are very promising! Remind me, how many DPO are you today?
> 
> :dust: xClick to expand...

Hi kit_cat :flower:
First if all love your ticker! Thank you for being positive for me. Can't believe I dreamt about having :bfp: TWICE!!! this week ... It's better be sign :haha:
I am 8DPO today.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Emandi, I think we have BnB telepathy, you're writing at the same time again! SPOOKY, but then it is Halloween...or is it because we're Essex girls?


----------



## emandi

ha ha! I take mine into different rooms of the house, the light quality varies and I might be able to see something under the kitchen light that I can't see by the living room window etc etc; Madness, utter Madness:wacko::happydance:

So I'm back from nearly 3 hours of whizzing through mud in the forest, really not feeling very pregnant given my energy levels, and in a short while my mother-in-law is arriving so I thought I'd grab a moment on BnB before I'm swallowed by family duties...

Emandi you got me going with your :bfp:'s up there! I think I just pipped you to the post on the "submit reply" but we must have been peeing about the same time:haha:Although my message was very short and I was in a hurry, so you probably did actually :test: first! I will humbly accept the silver medal:angelnot:

Are those lazy American women up yet? I want to see their :bfp:'s :hissy:
Wakey wakey girls!:sleep::coffee:[/QUOTE]

Hey dear friend :flower:
ok ok we can share that gold medal :winkwink:
I wonder what is the time in America now (too lazy to google it), but I am well curious what news they have for us!!!
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 8am- 7 or 8dpo :bfn:
> 
> I'm in such a rush...mountain bike meeting.....will be back later for CHAT!
> :dust: to all! xxx
> 
> It's WAY early as we already said......you're still in sweetie :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your mountain biking! xClick to expand...

Thankyou!

yeah Emandi and I had a raw deal, testing 8dpo. And I only have 25iu tests, used up my 10iu's last month!

Mountain biking was really fun:headspin:-lots of MUD! Love it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now that's REALLY SPOOKY, You've written the same message as me!

(At least on my screen- it hasn't come up in Quotes!!!!)

:rofl:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Emandi, I think we have BnB telepathy, you're writing at the same time again! SPOOKY, but then it is Halloween...or is it because we're Essex girls?

Heeey! that is strange :comp: ...
And how did you Essex girl ended up in France? Where did you use to live? I live in Chafford Hundred.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emandi, I think we have BnB telepathy, you're writing at the same time again! SPOOKY, but then it is Halloween...or is it because we're Essex girls?
> 
> Heeey! that is strange :comp: ...
> And how did you Essex girl ended up in France? Where did you use to live? I live in Chafford Hundred.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I came over here when I was 15, my dad's job moved, and while he went back to Leigh-on-sea a few years later (where I come from, near Southend) I implanted roots in France and here I am 20yrs on! But all my family are still in Essex, so I go back to visit a fair bit. I think I went to Chafford Hundred for a school sports competition when I was about 12! Other than that I don't know it very well...


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies it's bfn on a frer..... Bllaaaaahhhhhh ! Off to spend some serious cash to improve my mood ! I am sure some frivolous spending will help :-(


----------



## emandi

Ohhh Crunchie ......:awww:, are you sure? Isn't there any hope? How many DPO were you? Don't give up yet. 
But carry on with retail therapy :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was hoping to have news from those lazy ladies across the Atlantic, but am going to have to go and cook potatoes and beef and prepare for the imminent arrival of my mother-in-law now...

FX'ed for all

ps Mollykins those last symptoms look good to me, I am smelling :bfp: there, and Littlespy I've put down 1OOeuros on you....:dust:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm out. 10dpo and :bfn: with a FRER so I think that's conclusive. Now roll on AF and next months tww. :dust: to everyone still to test.
> 
> Hey Essie :flower:
> 
> 10 DPO is still early sweetie - I got the faintest BFPs at DPO, and it was only me screwing my eyes up, tilting the test, standing on one leg, reciting poetry that made my mind believe there was anything there at all. Any symptoms?
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you xClick to expand...

No real symptoms. General achyness and a bit of nausea, some cramping. But i don't feel pregnant, I think it's just AF on her way.

Waiting not-so-patiently for updates from the USA ladies!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies it's bfn on a frer..... Bllaaaaahhhhhh ! Off to spend some serious cash to improve my mood ! I am sure some frivolous spending will help :-(

Poo holes. :hugs: How many dpo are you? I guess our no symptoms might mean something afterall...! 

Yes go and indulge in a little retail therapy, I notice you live in Kent which leads me to ask "Is Bluewater open on Sundays?" My mum loves Bluewater, and is always crossing the Essex/Kent border to go there!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies it's bfn on a frer..... Bllaaaaahhhhhh ! Off to spend some serious cash to improve my mood ! I am sure some frivolous spending will help :-(

Sorry Crunchie, I got BFN on a frer as well. How many dpo are you?


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emandi, I think we have BnB telepathy, you're writing at the same time again! SPOOKY, but then it is Halloween...or is it because we're Essex girls?
> 
> Heeey! that is strange :comp: ...
> And how did you Essex girl ended up in France? Where did you use to live? I live in Chafford Hundred.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I came over here when I was 15, my dad's job moved, and while he went back to Leigh-on-sea a few years later (where I come from, near Southend) I implanted roots in France and here I am 20yrs on! But all my family are still in Essex, so I go back to visit a fair bit. I think I went to Chafford Hundred for a school sports competition when I was about 12! Other than that I don't know it very well...Click to expand...

So you are ex Essex girl. We have some family in Leigh-on-sea, it's nice down there. 
Sorry to disappoint, I am not proper Essex girl either. But give me a few years ... 
I am originally from Slovakia, have been living in the UK for almost 10 years (in Essex for about 3 on and off).
:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

This lazy American got a :bfn: this morning (it's 9.09am for me on the East coast. 6.09am for Molly, I believe). :p I also have some serious line eye! :wacko: I've peed on my fair share of sticks in the past and I've never *thought* I saw something so many times before. :haha:
But really, there's nothing. See for yourselves!
1st one without flash taken with my phone
2nd one with flash taken with my dslr
Nope and nope. :rofl:

I still have sore boobs though and my temp went up even more today so I haven't lost hope for this cycle quite yet. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo 10.31.2010 hcg1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 23









9dpo 10.31.2010 hcg2.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## LittleSpy

Essie said:


> Well ladies, I'm out. 10dpo and :bfn: with a FRER so I think that's conclusive. Now roll on AF and next months tww. :dust: to everyone still to test.


Essie, it's WAY too early to count yourself out! :flower: My understanding is that implantation doesn't even occur until 6-12dpo and then it takes 2-3 days to build up enough hcg to register on a test. As they say, you're not out until :witch: shows.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi emandi, I'm think I am 9 or 10dpo according to the cb opks ! I am trying to keep positive as I think when I fell last time I only tested positive at 13dpo ???!!! My 2 week went quick last time as I was on holiday lol !! I just need a sticky bean this time !!! Do u think I suggest a holiday every month ?? X


----------



## Crunchie

LittleSpy said:


> This lazy American got a :bfn: this morning (it's 9.09am for me on the East coast. 6.09am for Molly, I believe). :p I also have some serious line eye! :wacko: I've peed on my fair share of sticks in the past and I've never *thought* I saw something so many times before. :haha:
> But really, there's nothing. See for yourselves!
> 1st one without flash taken with my phone
> 2nd one with flash taken with my dslr
> Nope and nope. :rofl:
> 
> I still have sore boobs though and my temp went up even more today so I haven't lost hope for this cycle quite yet. :winkwink:

Little spy my line eye was in overdrive this morning !!! I nearly climes up nearer the window to get a better look xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Crunchie said:


> Little spy my line eye was in overdrive this morning !!! I nearly climes up nearer the window to get a better look xxxx


You nearly did... but I really did. :rofl: I perched myself on the edge of the bathtub to get closer to the window in my bathroom. :wacko::haha:
I could've just walked outside with it but apparently that would have been too uncrazy. :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> This lazy American got a :bfn: this morning (it's 9.09am for me on the East coast. 6.09am for Molly, I believe). :p I also have some serious line eye! :wacko: I've peed on my fair share of sticks in the past and I've never *thought* I saw something so many times before. :haha:
> But really, there's nothing. See for yourselves!
> 1st one without flash taken with my phone
> 2nd one with flash taken with my dslr
> Nope and nope. :rofl:
> 
> I still have sore boobs though and my temp went up even more today so I haven't lost hope for this cycle quite yet. :winkwink:

Hey Littlespy :flower:

I may just have line eye too but is there something showing on the picture on the right? Thought I saw a hint of something but you'd know better IRL.

Temps up is looking good so you're not out either!! FX'd still! x


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> Hey Littlespy :flower:
> 
> I may just have line eye too but is there something showing on the picture on the right? Thought I saw a hint of something but you'd know better IRL.
> 
> Temps up is looking good so you're not out either!! FX'd still! x

I don't think I can be trusted to analyze the pics or the stick objectively. I think I see something on both pics and the stick. I have no idea if anything is really there though. :blush: My guess is there's nothing. But then again, I expected to see nothing and I ended up seeing something so who knows. Now that it's dry I don't think I see it anymore though. I'll take it out in the sunlight in a few minutes and look. :rofl: :dohh:

Normally I could expect to start spotting by tomorrow. And I suppose if the lines I'm seeing aren't imaginary they should be more evident in a couple of days. Of course I'll update the witches of peestick one way another. :flower: I don't think I'm out yet but I don't think I'm in yet either. :winkwink:


----------



## Jennenenen

Sorry that it took me a bit to post again. I took my first test at 10 DPO yesterday, and I didn't get a line in the control window. I was so mad!! What a waste of FMU!

So yesterday afternoon (on the way to our friend's wedding) we picked up a box of FRER for the rest of this weekend. BUT....I'm an idiot and grabbed another stick from the first box and didn't get a control line AGAIN this morning!!! That whole box must be ruined. AHHHHHH!!!!!

Looks like I'll be a November tester (unless I break down later today and test). hehe. 

I hope you all get your :bfp: TODAY!

Happy Halloween.

Ps. I LOVE this thread. It constantly makes me giggle.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning ladies :coffee: It's just after 9am here. Just got my :bfn: but its still early (for all of us) so I'm not counting anyone out until the :witch: shows up! Chins up girls! 

Anyone thought about when they will :test: again? AF is due on Saturday for me, but since I am going to see the doc Wednesday, I'll see if they can test me then. BTW - that weird discharge seems to have vanished :shrug: It figures, huh? Still keeping my appt just in case he can find something (and secretly to save myself a test!:haha:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Littlespy :flower:
> 
> I may just have line eye too but is there something showing on the picture on the right? Thought I saw a hint of something but you'd know better IRL.
> 
> Temps up is looking good so you're not out either!! FX'd still! x
> 
> I don't think I can be trusted to analyze the pics or the stick objectively. I think I see something on both pics and the stick. I have no idea if anything is really there though. :blush: My guess is there's nothing. But then again, I expected to see nothing and I ended up seeing something so who knows. Now that it's dry I don't think I see it anymore though. I'll take it out in the sunlight in a few minutes and look. :rofl: :dohh:
> 
> Normally I could expect to start spotting by tomorrow. And I suppose if the lines I'm seeing aren't imaginary they should be more evident in a couple of days. Of course I'll update the witches of peestick one way another. :flower: I don't think I'm out yet but I don't think I'm in yet either. :winkwink:Click to expand...

my eyes must be playing tricks on me too LittleSpy b/c I swear I can see something in that 1st pic too!


----------



## LittleSpy

newbie_ttc said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Littlespy :flower:
> 
> I may just have line eye too but is there something showing on the picture on the right? Thought I saw a hint of something but you'd know better IRL.
> 
> Temps up is looking good so you're not out either!! FX'd still! x
> 
> I don't think I can be trusted to analyze the pics or the stick objectively. I think I see something on both pics and the stick. I have no idea if anything is really there though. :blush: My guess is there's nothing. But then again, I expected to see nothing and I ended up seeing something so who knows. Now that it's dry I don't think I see it anymore though. I'll take it out in the sunlight in a few minutes and look. :rofl: :dohh:
> 
> Normally I could expect to start spotting by tomorrow. And I suppose if the lines I'm seeing aren't imaginary they should be more evident in a couple of days. Of course I'll update the witches of peestick one way another. :flower: I don't think I'm out yet but I don't think I'm in yet either. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> my eyes must be playing tricks on me too LittleSpy b/c I swear I can see something in that 1st pic too!Click to expand...

Really?! *deep breath* I'm trying not to get excited. I have to remember previous comments in this thread have made it quite evident the rest of you are as loony as me. :rofl: 
I mean that in the most affectionate way possible, of course. :winkwink: :flower:

I guess we'll find out!

I did hold up the dry stick in the sunlight and I don't see anything now no matter how much I squint and tilt so that brings me back down to Earth a little (of course it also makes me think maybe I wasn't imagining it before!). :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

As far as when I'll test again, I'm going to do everything in my power to hold out until Wednesday.:haha: That way I can probably at least make it until Tuesday. :blush:

I already have inner dialogue happening to test tomorrow morning. I have 4 ic hpts left and that'd get me all the way through to 13dpo.And if AF isn't here by 14dpo then she's late by my standards and that warrants use of a FRER in my book. :haha:

I mean, if I'm not pregnant I'm going to need to order some more ic opks and the woman I order them from bundles opks and hpts for super cheap so I'd have more ic hpts for next cycle anyway. :wacko: So um... I'm lacking a good reason not to test tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> Hi emandi, I'm think I am 9 or 10dpo according to the cb opks ! I am trying to keep positive as I think when I fell last time I only tested positive at 13dpo ???!!! My 2 week went quick last time as I was on holiday lol !! I just need a sticky bean this time !!! Do u think I suggest a holiday every month ?? X

Holiday every month :haha:... hmm ... can I join?:winkwink:
We still have chance :test::bfp:
:hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## emandi

LittleSpy said:


> As far as when I'll test again, I'm going to do everything in my power to hold out until Wednesday.:haha: That way I can probably at least make it until Tuesday. :blush:
> 
> I already have inner dialogue happening to test tomorrow morning. I have 4 ic hpts left and that'd get me all the way through to 13dpo.And if AF isn't here by 14dpo then she's late by my standards and that warrants use of a FRER in my book. :haha:
> 
> I mean, if I'm not pregnant I'm going to need to order some more ic opks and the woman I order them from bundles opks and hpts for super cheap so I'd have more ic hpts for next cycle anyway. :wacko: So um... I'm lacking a good reason not to test tomorrow. :dohh:

Hi LittleSpy :flower:
You must be tempted :muaha: (wednesday or monday?)
I rather not offer you my advice as I am very impatient person :winkwink:
:hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## Mollykins

So :bfn: this morning @ 10 dpo but the percentage of woman who test positive at 10 dpo is 10%... not very good odds. So... all you lovely women who got a bfn... we are not out yet and for those that think they are... please have your OH bop you on the head. :wacko: :haha: 

Now a word for you LittleSpy- I think that you officially rank as half pregnant. :rofl: We expect to hear daily peestick updates! 

I'm not going to test again until Friday; when the :witch: is due. I am trying to show restraint this month. :) 

To my dear ones across the pond... It was midnight here when HollyMonkey posted her message about her test results and going for a bike ride.


----------



## Mollykins

Also... last night before I got the shower I had an urge to check cervical position... I don't hold much stock in it but I suppose I was symptom spotting. :blush: Well, cp is high and soft and (tmi alert) when I was finished checking there was a bit of lightly tinged brown cm. Hmm. Mean anything... maybe?? Please?? FX! :) No symptoms this morning except for some lower back discomfort and very very mild cramping... just enough that I feel slightly sore. Well girls, busy day and must get to it. :happydance: 

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Your symptoms are looking good Molly, waiting for the update after testing on Friday now!


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Essie. :) You are 10 dpo like me yes?


----------



## Essie

Yep I'm 10dpo, AF due fri/sat


----------



## Mollykins

When are you going to test again?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Also... last night before I got the shower I had an urge to check cervical position... I don't hold much stock in it but I suppose I was symptom spotting. :blush: Well, cp is high and soft and (tmi alert) when I was finished checking there was a bit of lightly tinged brown cm. Hmm. Mean anything... maybe?? Please?? FX! :) No symptoms this morning except for some lower back discomfort and very very mild cramping... just enough that I feel slightly sore. Well girls, busy day and must get to it. :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:

Oooo, Molly, could still be good for a BFP, you are absolutely right, it's early and the chances of BFPs this early are small. Can't wait till everyone tests next week (whichever days everyone chooses) 

:dust: Good luck all x


----------



## Essie

Probably going to test again Thursday or friday. You're testing friday?


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's early days girls- PMA !There'll be some :bfp:s next week I'm sure!

*Molly* I looked up on the web about CP position the other day because I'm not very clued up on CP, but (_far_ tmi warning) in the space of one day checking- it when from 'too high to find', to 'so low it's falling out my fanny', back to high again. So that confused me, and I've decided to not focus too much on CP:wacko: but the spotting sounds promising..

*Little spy *I have one of those tiny notebook computers- I couldn't see a 2nd line but it is a small screen and not high resolution. But it's still early so fx'ed:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jennenenen said:


> Sorry that it took me a bit to post again. I took my first test at 10 DPO yesterday, and I didn't get a line in the control window. I was so mad!! What a waste of FMU!
> 
> So yesterday afternoon (on the way to our friend's wedding) we picked up a box of FRER for the rest of this weekend. BUT....I'm an idiot and grabbed another stick from the first box and didn't get a control line AGAIN this morning!!! That whole box must be ruined. AHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Looks like I'll be a November tester (unless I break down later today and test). hehe.
> 
> I hope you all get your :bfp: TODAY!
> 
> Happy Halloween.
> 
> Ps. I LOVE this thread. It constantly makes me giggle.

ooo hoooooooo, spooky halloween tests oooo hoooo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Yep I'm 10dpo, AF due fri/sat

Early days, early days :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

I agree about cp. I can't make any sense of it, either. Mine varies as much as HollyMonkey's. :wacko:

TMI -
I just saw a couple tiny specks of blood (TINY). Red blood. It was just like I had pricked my finger ever so slightly and held it to tp for half a second. My usual spotting before AF normally starts as (tmi, sorry) brown or light pink creamyish cm, not at all like this so I don't know what to think.
Seems like if AF was about to start early tomorrow my temp would've dropped this morning instead of increasing. :wacko: I'd be bummed if AF came tonight or tomorrow. Not so much because I'd be out this cycle but because that would mean my LP is absolutely pathetic! :nope: Fx :af: until at least Wednesday, sheesh!

Maybe I just nicked myself checking cp earlier or something. :blush: :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> I agree about cp. I can't make any sense of it, either. Mine varies as much as HollyMonkey's. :wacko:
> 
> TMI -
> I just saw a couple tiny specks of blood (TINY). Red blood. It was just like I had pricked my finger ever so slightly and held it to tp for half a second. My usual spotting before AF normally starts as (tmi, sorry) brown or light pink creamyish cm, not at all like this so I don't know what to think.
> Seems like if AF was about to start early tomorrow my temp would've dropped this morning instead of increasing. :wacko: I'd be bummed if AF came tonight or tomorrow. Not so much because I'd be out this cycle but because that would mean my LP is absolutely pathetic! :nope: Fx :af: until at least Wednesday, sheesh!
> 
> Maybe I just nicked myself checking cp earlier or something. :blush: :shrug:

I had IB with my 1st pregnancy and it really was "spotting"- polka dots, pin-pricks like you describe...ooh fx-ed


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Kit_cat,:wave: our yummy chocolatey mascot, can I ask you a question? Did you feel "pregnant" before your BFP? I know you had, in your own words 'middle of a donut' rofl:) symptoms, but did you have a +vibe(man)?!
You see what's worrying me beyond *no symptoms* is the *not pregnant **vibe*. Just curious if there is really a straw for me to clutch at? 

Guess I'm feeling broody tonight. Me want baby in tummy, me can't feel baby in tummy :hissy:

Kisses:kiss: to your little amazing precious beanie bean :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Kit_cat,:wave: our yummy chocolatey mascot, can I ask you a question? Did you feel "pregnant" before your BFP? I know you had, in your own words 'middle of a donut' rofl:) symptoms, but did you have a +vibe(man)?!
> You see what's worrying me beyond *no symptoms* is the *not pregnant **vibe*. Just curious if there is really a straw for me to clutch at?
> 
> Guess I'm feeling broody tonight. Me want baby in tummy, me can't feel baby in tummy :hissy:
> 
> Kisses:kiss: to your little amazing precious beanie bean :hugs:

Hello sweetie :wave: of course you can ask me a question, go mental and ask two - I'm crazy generous like that y'know :tease:

I'm sorry but along with absolutely no symptoms came absolutely no vibe that I might be pregnant - honestly. Of course I knew it was a possibility, but straight after mc with no AF in between? I just discounted completely the possibility. Even after 3 (albeit extremely faint) positives, I thought they were nasty evaps!! Until yesterday I felt like my usual self! So you see, you just NEVER know and trust me, I was symptom spotting with the best of them as you know :wacko:

Love to you and thanks for the kisses for beanie :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Probably going to test again Thursday or friday. You're testing friday?

Yes, I am going to test Friday. You want to test Friday too?? :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> It's early days girls- PMA !There'll be some :bfp:s next week I'm sure!
> 
> *Molly* I looked up on the web about CP position the other day because I'm not very clued up on CP, but (_far_ tmi warning) in the space of one day checking- it when from 'too high to find', to 'so low it's falling out my fanny', back to high again. So that confused me, and I've decided to not focus too much on CP:wacko: but the spotting sounds promising..
> 
> *Little spy *I have one of those tiny notebook computers- I couldn't see a 2nd line but it is a small screen and not high resolution. But it's still early so fx'ed:thumbup:

It confuses me too... like I said, just symptom spotting. :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Probably going to test again Thursday or friday. You're testing friday?
> 
> Yes, I am going to test Friday. You want to test Friday too?? :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Yes my dpo buddy, I'll test friday too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kit_cat,:wave: our yummy chocolatey mascot, can I ask you a question? Did you feel "pregnant" before your BFP? I know you had, in your own words 'middle of a donut' rofl:) symptoms, but did you have a +vibe(man)?!
> You see what's worrying me beyond *no symptoms* is the *not pregnant **vibe*. Just curious if there is really a straw for me to clutch at?
> 
> Guess I'm feeling broody tonight. Me want baby in tummy, me can't feel baby in tummy :hissy:
> 
> Kisses:kiss: to your little amazing precious beanie bean :hugs:
> 
> Hello sweetie :wave: of course you can ask me a question, go mental and ask two - I'm crazy generous like that y'know :tease:
> 
> I'm sorry but along with absolutely no symptoms came absolutely no vibe that I might be pregnant - honestly. Of course I knew it was a possibility, but straight after mc with no AF in between? I just discounted completely the possibility. Even after 3 (albeit extremely faint) positives, I thought they were nasty evaps!! Until yesterday I felt like my usual self! So you see, you just NEVER know and trust me, I was symptom spotting with the best of them as you know :wacko:
> 
> Love to you and thanks for the kisses for beanie :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit_cat:flower: I still have a little straw then! It's silly really since with my 1st pregnancy (mc at 8wks:cry:) I'd just stopped bc and hadn't had AF yet and we weren't trying until I'd had a couple of cycles so I discounted the possibility of being pregnant too! In _retrospect_ I had every symptom under the sun, but I'd just started a new job which was quite stressful so I put everything down to that, and the things like big boobs (which new jobs don't usually create!) I put down to just coming off bc!:wacko: Even with LO I only tested because I had a night of drinking coming up for DH's birthday, no vibe there either! But I wasn't paying as much attention to myself in the 2ww back then!
Have a good day, take it nice and easy:coffee:(decaf, of course)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Probably going to test again Thursday or friday. You're testing friday?
> 
> Yes, I am going to test Friday. You want to test Friday too?? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Yes my dpo buddy, I'll test friday too.Click to expand...

Good stuff girls, I'll be watching this space.....:holly:


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! What a week (and weekend)! I haven't posted for ages and I've missed so much! 
(I tend to use '!!!!' too much....sorry!!)
On Saturday I ran a seminar on natural health for children from 9am to 12pm, then came home and had a birthday party for my 10 year old, then there was a huge rugby final game on so we had people round for that and then I got called out after just over 1 hour's sleep to deliver a baby! POOPED is not even the word!
On top of that, the whole of last week I have had a stomach bug and have been living on apples and water (diarrhoea not vomiting so little hope of a symptom there). Loads of fevers and chills so my temp tracking has gone completely for a loop.
No pregnancy symptoms for me, though I felt very positive post-BD. My DH is still very positive and I'm trying to smile along but it just seems sort of fake.
My resolve to not test until AF is due (on 6th) broke down this morning as I have tests that I brought home from my rooms and thought 'what the hell, they're free'! Needless to say :bfn: Last month AF was 2 weeks late and I got so excited despite the bfn's that I think I'm just over it...for now

Oh well....I'm off to make vegetarian sushi for the birthday dinner tonight and take my mind off it all

Thanks for keeping me laughing ladies!


----------



## emandi

Hello ladies :flower:,
My todays update is sooo confusing!:shrug:
Have some lower back and abdominal pain and when I wiped there was some CCM with a little brownish blood. Only tiny bit. And my nipples has been sore for about 4-5 days now. So there are 2 ways to explain:
1. :witch: is going to strike really very early :wacko: (my cycles since MC are a bit messed up)
2. Maybe implantation spotting :winkwink:? As I am 9DPO that could be it ...
Well ..... don't know what to think. If :witch: is coming then I'm in trouble. It would mean my lutheal phase is too short to keep pregnancy (can not be shorter than 10 days).

I want to know what's going on :brat:

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:,
> My todays update is sooo confusing!:shrug:
> Have some lower back and abdominal pain and when I wiped there was some CCM with a little brownish blood. Only tiny bit. And my nipples has been sore for about 4-5 days now. So there are 2 ways to explain:
> 1. :witch: is going to strike really very early :wacko: (my cycles since MC are a bit messed up)
> 2. Maybe implantation spotting :winkwink:? As I am 9DPO that could be it ...
> Well ..... don't know what to think. If :witch: is coming then I'm in trouble. It would mean my lutheal phase is too short to keep pregnancy (can not be shorter than 10 days).
> 
> I want to know what's going on :brat:
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:


Good Luck!!! Sounds like it's too early for af so fx!
I drove myself mad last month and af was 2 weeks late so trying not to do that this month. I hate that pregnancy symptoms are always so close to AF symptoms! Every time I've been pregnant, I've had a huge cry because I think I have PMS....nothing this month so we'll see

:dust: to all


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> My todays update is sooo confusing!:shrug:
> Have some lower back and abdominal pain and when I wiped there was some CCM with a little brownish blood. Only tiny bit. And my nipples has been sore for about 4-5 days now. So there are 2 ways to explain:
> 1. :witch: is going to strike really very early :wacko: (my cycles since MC are a bit messed up)
> 2. Maybe implantation spotting :winkwink:? As I am 9DPO that could be it ...
> Well ..... don't know what to think. If :witch: is coming then I'm in trouble. It would mean my lutheal phase is too short to keep pregnancy (can not be shorter than 10 days).
> 
> I want to know what's going on :brat:
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!! Sounds like it's too early for af so fx!
> I drove myself mad last month and af was 2 weeks late so trying not to do that this month. I hate that pregnancy symptoms are always so close to AF symptoms! Every time I've been pregnant, I've had a huge cry because I think I have PMS....nothing this month so we'll see
> 
> :dust: to allClick to expand...

Thanks a lot TrinityMom :flower:
It's such a tricky business :shrug:.
Just read your post from earlier - you really had a busy weekend. Mine was boring - DH working and I was left to entertain our mischievous daughter :serenade::headspin::juggle::fool: ... :help:.
Nooo, it wasn't so bad.
And what about you? How many DPO are you? Symptoms?
:hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ... I just had to post as I have an actual real symptom !!! Today and yesterday I have had a large increase in cm ..... Is this good or bad ?! I don't have a clue .... I did think about putting cm on the team meeting agenda today but not sure how that would be revived ????

Ladies what's the maths for this ???

Xxxx


----------



## Essie

Increased CM is a good sign of a :bfp: When are you testing again Crunchie?


----------



## Jennenenen

Good Morning Ladies!

I don't have anything to report other than my resolve! :thumbup: I'm determined to NOT test until tomorrow and somehow I made it through this morning. I'm now at work and left the tests at home. :coffee:

Is anyone else testing tomorrow? 

:witch: is due on Wednesday so perhaps tomorrow I'll get my :bfp:!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LittleSpy

I caved (was there ever a doubt?) and tested again this morning. :bfn:

Not surprising, really. 
I got a little grumpy last night & my lower back started hurting a little, and along came the cramps & bloating. Feels just like AF will be right on schedule Wednesday. 

On the other hand, I couldn't find my cervix this morning haha:) and my temp skyrocketed. Up .2*F from what it has been the last few days. 1.5*-2.0* above where it was before I ovulated! :wacko: That's a LONG way to fall by Wednesday. :shrug:

So.... at this point, I won't be at all surprised either way. :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi essie I was thinking maybe Wednesday ????

What about u ??


----------



## TrinityMom

Hey emandi - I'm also 9 DPO. AF due on the 6th. When are you testing?

Chrunchie - I also had increased CM but now it seems back to normal (so much for not symptom spotting!)

LittleSpy - I always feel hectic PMS before I find out I'm pregnant so could be a good sign (fx)

Seems my stomach bug is gone considering I ate a slice of pizza and some leftover birthday cake for lunch :) Could have stuck around a bit longer - lost 3kg in a week


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hi essie I was thinking maybe Wednesday ????
> 
> What about u ??

I'm going to test on Friday with Mollykins


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Probably going to test again Thursday or friday. You're testing friday?
> 
> Yes, I am going to test Friday. You want to test Friday too?? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Yes my dpo buddy, I'll test friday too.Click to expand...
> 
> Good stuff girls, I'll be watching this space.....:holly:Click to expand...

What about you sweets? When are you going to test again?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! What a week (and weekend)! I haven't posted for ages and I've missed so much!
> (I tend to use '!!!!' too much....sorry!!)
> On Saturday I ran a seminar on natural health for children from 9am to 12pm, then came home and had a birthday party for my 10 year old, then there was a huge rugby final game on so we had people round for that and then I got called out after just over 1 hour's sleep to deliver a baby! POOPED is not even the word!
> On top of that, the whole of last week I have had a stomach bug and have been living on apples and water (diarrhoea not vomiting so little hope of a symptom there). Loads of fevers and chills so my temp tracking has gone completely for a loop.
> No pregnancy symptoms for me, though I felt very positive post-BD. My DH is still very positive and I'm trying to smile along but it just seems sort of fake.
> My resolve to not test until AF is due (on 6th) broke down this morning as I have tests that I brought home from my rooms and thought 'what the hell, they're free'! Needless to say :bfn: Last month AF was 2 weeks late and I got so excited despite the bfn's that I think I'm just over it...for now
> 
> Oh well....I'm off to make vegetarian sushi for the birthday dinner tonight and take my mind off it all
> 
> Thanks for keeping me laughing ladies!

My goodness! Busy woman! Hmm... I think that perhaps you getting woken up to deliver a baby is just as good a sign as dreaming about a :bfp: :haha: 
It's okay to have doubts, as I said earlier in the thread... we all experience the mid-TWW wobble. :) I also said you shouldn't underestimate the powers of perception from the DH. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:,
> My todays update is sooo confusing!:shrug:
> Have some lower back and abdominal pain and when I wiped there was some CCM with a little brownish blood. Only tiny bit. And my nipples has been sore for about 4-5 days now. So there are 2 ways to explain:
> 1. :witch: is going to strike really very early :wacko: (my cycles since MC are a bit messed up)
> 2. Maybe implantation spotting :winkwink:? As I am 9DPO that could be it ...
> Well ..... don't know what to think. If :witch: is coming then I'm in trouble. It would mean my lutheal phase is too short to keep pregnancy (can not be shorter than 10 days).
> 
> I want to know what's going on :brat:
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:

It does sound like IB sweets! :happydance: When do you plan on testing again? And remember to breath... you'll know soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie and Jen- Just a suggestion, but you ladies should test together tomorrow. :) Oh and you too LittleSpy! We know you are just going to test every day until your :bfp: anyway. :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Hey girls :flower:

I will be testing on Friday (if I get there before :witch:)
It looks like a few of us will :friends:
But ..... it such a long time until Friday ..... don't know if I manage to wait :shy:.
:bfp::dust::bfp: to all of us :friends:

Love to you all and keep positive x


----------



## LittleSpy

Nah, I probably won't test tomorrow. I seriously think I'm out.

I expect to start lightly spotting today or tomorrow & for AF to be here Wednesday. If spotting or AF isn't here when I wake up Wednesday I'm sure I'll test then! :winkwink: And then probably again every morning after that. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- Essie and I are testing Friday, you are (of course) welcome to test then too! :) I'm fairly sure LittleSpy will test every day until :bfp: so I think whatever day you choose you'll have a testing buddy. :thumbup: 

I purposefully bought only two test on Saturday so that I could use one for Hallo-WEE-ing and one for Friday... I would definitely be tempted to test every day if I had enough of them in the house. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- Why are you so convinced you are out? Are you TWW-wobbling?? Or is it something more?


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Emandi- Essie and I are testing Friday, you are (of course) welcome to test then too! :) I'm fairly sure LittleSpy will test every day until :bfp: so I think whatever day you choose you'll have a testing buddy. :thumbup:
> 
> I purposefully bought only two test on Saturday so that I could use one for Hallo-WEE-ing and one for Friday... I would definitely be tempted to test every day if I had enough of them in the house. :haha:

Sweet :flower:, I like that :thumbup:
Thank you.:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- Does that mean you are testing with Essie and myself? :)
And you're welcome. 
:friends:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh ladies I don't know if I can hold
Out to test on Friday ..... Maybe Wednesday ???? Xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- LittleSpy is testing Wednesday. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Ladies :flower:

I'm lurking around, watching with great interest at what you are all up to :thumbup:

Can't wait till the week progresses and we have some more testing......isn't it shocking how we just wish our lives away in here??

Anyway, love, luck and sackfuls of :dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm lurking around, watching with great interest at what you are all up to :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait till the week progresses and we have some more testing......isn't it shocking how we just wish our lives away in here??
> 
> Anyway, love, luck and sackfuls of :dust: to you all :hugs:

Hello Kit! I was wondering about you! Have you contacted your doctor yet? Did you test on Halloween with us? I forget...
Well, OH is out of town again and I just feel... like I need to sleep for 12 hours. :haha: How was your weekend? How are you feeling? Any new symptoms?? :winkwink:

I need more :coffee:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy- Why are you so convinced you are out? Are you TWW-wobbling?? Or is it something more?


It's just I have all my imminent AF symptoms and they're right on time. Yes yes, I know they're also pregnancy symptoms. :haha: And I know I've been having cramping/bloating almost every day for the last week. I just feel pretty sure it's AF. I think it's the irritability that really makes me think it's AF and not :bfp: though I'm feeling a little less snappy this afternoon. Nearly uncontrollable bitchiness is such a sure AF sign for me. :blush:

My FF chart looks fantastic though! :wacko:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/317ab7/?i=4065576&


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm lurking around, watching with great interest at what you are all up to :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait till the week progresses and we have some more testing......isn't it shocking how we just wish our lives away in here??
> 
> Anyway, love, luck and sackfuls of :dust: to you all :hugs:
> 
> Hello Kit! I was wondering about you! Have you contacted your doctor yet? Did you test on Halloween with us? I forget...
> Well, OH is out of town again and I just feel... like I need to sleep for 12 hours. :haha: How was your weekend? How are you feeling? Any new symptoms?? :winkwink:
> 
> I need more :coffee:Click to expand...

Hey Molly :flower:

Yes, been to the docs this morning in fact! And yes, I tested on HalloWEE' and got my 2-3 on CB digi (phew) I am pleased to report a face full of spots, 2 wonky boobs, weird spaced out feeling (far out man) and some tired and dizzy spells. That said, as I sit here typing this, never felt less pregnant - except if I poke said wonky boobs :haha: so the symptoms come and go (go mostly!) Oh, a tad nauseas on occasion too.

Anyway, hope your good, can't believe OH is away again....do you spend most of the week on your ownsome or just from time to time?

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm lurking around, watching with great interest at what you are all up to :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait till the week progresses and we have some more testing......isn't it shocking how we just wish our lives away in here??
> 
> Anyway, love, luck and sackfuls of :dust: to you all :hugs:
> 
> Hello Kit! I was wondering about you! Have you contacted your doctor yet? Did you test on Halloween with us? I forget...
> Well, OH is out of town again and I just feel... like I need to sleep for 12 hours. :haha: How was your weekend? How are you feeling? Any new symptoms?? :winkwink:
> 
> I need more :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Molly :flower:
> 
> Yes, been to the docs this morning in fact! And yes, I tested on HalloWEE' and got my 2-3 on CB digi (phew) I am pleased to report a face full of spots, 2 wonky boobs, weird spaced out feeling (far out man) and some tired and dizzy spells. That said, as I sit here typing this, never felt less pregnant - except if I poke said wonky boobs :haha: so the symptoms come and go (go mostly!) Oh, a tad nauseas on occasion too.
> 
> Anyway, hope your good, can't believe OH is away again....do you spend most of the week on your ownsome or just from time to time?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

How did it go with at the doctor's? I'm feeling a bit spacey too but I was blaming it on my own exhaustion. Silly me, I should have counted that as a separate symptom! :haha: Last night for a few minutes I felt some tingling in the nips. :thumbup:

It seems to happen around the same time every year, he has to go out of town more often to oversee projects and such. I stay home with the girls and of course we are just fine but... :cry: He'll be back on Friday but next Monday he'll be gone for 8 days!! :hissy: :sad2: I was upset when I found out he was going to be gone for 8 days and kind of lost it a bit... he said to me, "Honey, there are a lot of guys working this project that haven't been home in weeks; since the project started." Kind of put an end to my fit. Other than just our personal relationship, he misses out on things with the girls and they miss him. It's so sad to listen to them talk on the phone when they say, "Daddy, when are you coming home?" Okay... objectively... I can see that I am being over-emotional right now. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy- Why are you so convinced you are out? Are you TWW-wobbling?? Or is it something more?
> 
> 
> It's just I have all my imminent AF symptoms and they're right on time. Yes yes, I know they're also pregnancy symptoms. :haha: And I know I've been having cramping/bloating almost every day for the last week. I just feel pretty sure it's AF. I think it's the irritability that really makes me think it's AF and not :bfp: though I'm feeling a little less snappy this afternoon. Nearly uncontrollable bitchiness is such a sure AF sign for me. :blush:
> 
> My FF chart looks fantastic though! :wacko:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/317ab7/?i=4065576&Click to expand...

You are not out LittleSpy... I told you, you are officially "half-pregnant" AND HollyMonkey has 100 euros on you! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew! So much reading to do of an evening! And if only you ladies knew how slowly I typed...
Hope you all had a lovely Halloween, not toooo scary..:argh:
I have 3 favourite times of day at the moment, 1) When LO wakes up in the morning and I see her laughing face 2) Bathtime for baby, lots of splashing and giggling and her little nudey loveliness 3) Tuning in to this thread to see the antics of the day!
Where to begin? Maybe with a confession-:bfn: fmu today :blush: I guess that's it, I've flipped, lost control, and will be testing furiously every morning all down the final sprint...I can't do otherwise with 15 IC's and a will of cotton wool such is my own....

*Crunchie*- we have CM telepathy! This morning I noticed a change, creamy cloudy (dry before) and decided to ignore it as just cyclical hormonal changes since every month I go through the whole rainbow of CM, pregnant or not, and it leaves me as mystified as CP. Mind you I did :test: just after seeing that, so I must have seen it as a glimmer of hope....:wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Phew! So much reading to do of an evening! And if only you ladies knew how slowly I typed...
> Hope you all had a lovely Halloween, not toooo scary..:argh:
> I have 3 favourite times of day at the moment, 1) When LO wakes up in the morning and I see her laughing face 2) Bathtime for baby, lots of splashing and giggling and her little nudey loveliness 3) Tuning in to this thread to see the antics of the day!
> Where to begin? Maybe with a confession-:bfn: fmu today :blush: I guess that's it, I've flipped, lost control, and will be testing furiously every morning all down the final sprint...I can't do otherwise with 15 IC's and a will of cotton wool such is my own....
> 
> *Crunchie*- we have CM telepathy! This morning I noticed a change, creamy cloudy (dry before) and decided to ignore it as just cyclical hormonal changes since every month I go through the whole rainbow of CM, pregnant or not, and it leaves me as mystified as CP. Mind you I did :test: just after seeing that, so I must have seen it as a glimmer of hope....:wacko:

I think I also will be fighting the urge to test every morning......the walk to the bathroom is like a battle between good and evil ! 

I was just pleased something was happening in there .......:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh HollyMonkey. :haha: testing every day isn't so bad. This way if anyone else gets the urge to test, they will have you as a test buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I worked a nightshift last night and i swear i was peeing every hour (of course it must be pregnancy related and not because i drank 2 cups of tea, a can of coke and more than a litre of water) Today just feel like Af is coming, sore nipples and mild cramps. Ordered some IC tests today, so that I can test on friday and then be ready for next months POAS action.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy- Why are you so convinced you are out? Are you TWW-wobbling?? Or is it something more?
> 
> 
> It's just I have all my imminent AF symptoms and they're right on time. Yes yes, I know they're also pregnancy symptoms. :haha: And I know I've been having cramping/bloating almost every day for the last week. I just feel pretty sure it's AF. I think it's the irritability that really makes me think it's AF and not :bfp: though I'm feeling a little less snappy this afternoon. Nearly uncontrollable bitchiness is such a sure AF sign for me. :blush:
> 
> My FF chart looks fantastic though! :wacko:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/317ab7/?i=4065576&Click to expand...
> 
> You are not out LittleSpy... I told you, you are officially "half-pregnant" AND HollyMonkey has 100 euros on you! :haha:Click to expand...

As you may or not know, Fertility Friend refused my application for membership last week (I'd have thought they'd be more cautious about letting someone called Littlespy join myself (are you really a Spy?) so remain unexperienced in temping- the hotter the better is about as much I know, and you're looking pretty damn HOT there Littlespy! (with an implantation dip to boot?) I'm going to be rich soon!.:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Keep your head up Essie!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh HollyMonkey. :haha: testing every day isn't so bad. This way if anyone else gets the urge to test, they will have you as a test buddy. :thumbup:

That's right Molly, I just do it to reassure the weaker ones among us who might test too early and too often, that way they know they always have someone to share with and will not feel so alone with their problem.:amartass:


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> As you may or not know, Fertility Friend refused my application for membership last week (I'd have thought they'd be more cautious about letting someone called Littlespy join myself (are you really a Spy?) so remain unexperienced in temping- the hotter the better is about as much I know, and you're looking pretty damn HOT there Littlespy! (with an implantation dip to boot?) I'm going to be rich soon!.:happydance:


I'm not an official spy. I am hot, though, apparently. I never expected to break 98*!! My normal up and about body temp is usually lower than the temp I got this morning. Craziness!

I'm seriously expecting a very dramatic temperature crash tomorrow morning. :dohh:
I don't think that 6dpo temp could possibly be an implantation dip. :nope: I'd be testing positive by now if it was, right? :shrug:

Testing every day is certainly fine! I'm sure I'd be right on board with that if I wasn't so convinced atm that I'm out. Though now that my spotting hasn't begun & I'm feeling like less of an irrational bitch I'm beginning to wobble again. :dohh:
:haha:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Keep your head up Essie!!

My OH will tell you, I'm a big pessimist! 

Just for fun did a free tarot reading online (just something where you pick six cards randomly) and the card for "how you feel about yourself now" was all about motherhood and pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:,
> My todays update is sooo confusing!:shrug:
> Have some lower back and abdominal pain and when I wiped there was some CCM with a little brownish blood. Only tiny bit. And my nipples has been sore for about 4-5 days now. So there are 2 ways to explain:
> 1. :witch: is going to strike really very early :wacko: (my cycles since MC are a bit messed up)
> 2. Maybe implantation spotting :winkwink:? As I am 9DPO that could be it ...
> Well ..... don't know what to think. If :witch: is coming then I'm in trouble. It would mean my lutheal phase is too short to keep pregnancy (can not be shorter than 10 days).
> 
> I want to know what's going on :brat:
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:

Oh I really hope it's IB for you...
I did have some weird spotting following mc but I also had IB with a pregnancy so FX'ed it's the latter :dust:XXX


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh HollyMonkey. :haha: testing every day isn't so bad. This way if anyone else gets the urge to test, they will have you as a test buddy. :thumbup:
> 
> That's right Molly, I just do it to reassure the weaker ones among us who might test too early and too often, that way they know they always have someone to share with and will not feel so alone with their problem.:amartass:Click to expand...

Our fearless testing leader! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> As you may or not know, Fertility Friend refused my application for membership last week (I'd have thought they'd be more cautious about letting someone called Littlespy join myself (are you really a Spy?) so remain unexperienced in temping- the hotter the better is about as much I know, and you're looking pretty damn HOT there Littlespy! (with an implantation dip to boot?) I'm going to be rich soon!.:happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm not an official spy. I am hot, though, apparently. I never expected to break 98*!! My normal up and about body temp is usually lower than the temp I got this morning. Craziness!
> 
> I'm seriously expecting a very dramatic temperature crash tomorrow morning. :dohh:
> I don't think that 6dpo temp could possibly be an implantation dip. :nope: I'd be testing positive by now if it was, right? :shrug:
> 
> Testing every day is certainly fine! I'm sure I'd be right on board with that if I wasn't so convinced atm that I'm out. Though now that my spotting hasn't begun & I'm feeling like less of an irrational bitch I'm beginning to wobble again. :dohh:
> :haha:Click to expand...

So if your temp stays up tomorrow... are you going to feel better about it?? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! What a week (and weekend)! I haven't posted for ages and I've missed so much!
> (I tend to use '!!!!' too much....sorry!!)
> On Saturday I ran a seminar on natural health for children from 9am to 12pm, then came home and had a birthday party for my 10 year old, then there was a huge rugby final game on so we had people round for that and then I got called out after just over 1 hour's sleep to deliver a baby! POOPED is not even the word!
> On top of that, the whole of last week I have had a stomach bug and have been living on apples and water (diarrhoea not vomiting so little hope of a symptom there). Loads of fevers and chills so my temp tracking has gone completely for a loop.
> No pregnancy symptoms for me, though I felt very positive post-BD. My DH is still very positive and I'm trying to smile along but it just seems sort of fake.
> My resolve to not test until AF is due (on 6th) broke down this morning as I have tests that I brought home from my rooms and thought 'what the hell, they're free'! Needless to say :bfn: Last month AF was 2 weeks late and I got so excited despite the bfn's that I think I'm just over it...for now
> 
> Oh well....I'm off to make vegetarian sushi for the birthday dinner tonight and take my mind off it all
> 
> Thanks for keeping me laughing ladies!

It's awful isn't it *TrinityMom*? I get left behind if I don't drop in for a few hours! Mind you it's just as well you weren't there for the coordinated POAS with a clock change, heaven knows what time it is in South Africa?! East and West Coast America is confusing enough for me! Are you drinking your coffee or your wine?

You're like me- we did BD around what I felt was a great O, lots of EWCM, good libido, lots of ferning on my stepson's toy microscope, +opks......but now....NOTHING! Except a few:bfn:s :cry:
You're very lucky with your DH, mine wouldn't know one end of my cycle from the other, every day would be O day if he had his way!:sex:
And don't worry about using too many !!!!!!!! We will off course be counting how many you use, and you will be fined accordingly if you exceed the accepted number,and the money will go towards buying IC's which we will distribute equally between us. 
Vegetarian Sushi sounds good- don't offer any to our pregnant mascot Kit_cat though!
Stay with us* TrinityMom*, you may have that :bfp:yet, spookier things have happened on this thread........


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> So if your temp stays up tomorrow... are you going to feel better about it?? :winkwink:

I honestly don't think I'll even seriously consider that I'm actually pregnant until I get a :bfp:!
If my temp is still up tomorrow I'll probably just be frustrated because that means I have to wait an extra day for AF. Then again I'll be slightly pleased because that will mean my LP is longer than I thought (I thought 12 days which makes AF due Wednesday).

I start having doubts and then I start getting excited about how much beer I'll be able to drink this weekend if AF shows up. :rofl: I'm big on silver linings!


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So if your temp stays up tomorrow... are you going to feel better about it?? :winkwink:
> 
> I honestly don't think I'll even seriously consider that I'm actually pregnant until I get a :bfp:!
> If my temp is still up tomorrow I'll probably just be frustrated because that means I have to wait an extra day for AF. Then again I'll be slightly pleased because that will mean my LP is longer than I thought (I thought 12 days which makes AF due Wednesday).
> 
> I start having doubts and then I start getting excited about how much beer I'll be able to drink this weekend if AF shows up. :rofl: I'm big on silver linings!Click to expand...

Littlespy.....had to chip in when I read that last statement re the beer!! A girl after my own heart! Love it:haha::haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So if your temp stays up tomorrow... are you going to feel better about it?? :winkwink:
> 
> I honestly don't think I'll even seriously consider that I'm actually pregnant until I get a :bfp:!
> If my temp is still up tomorrow I'll probably just be frustrated because that means I have to wait an extra day for AF. Then again I'll be slightly pleased because that will mean my LP is longer than I thought (I thought 12 days which makes AF due Wednesday).
> 
> I start having doubts and then I start getting excited about how much beer I'll be able to drink this weekend if AF shows up. :rofl: I'm big on silver linings!Click to expand...
> 
> Littlespy.....had to chip in when I read that last statement re the beer!! A girl after my own heart! Love it:haha::haha:Click to expand...

I agree! I always celebrate AF with a nice stiff drink!! the :witch: can't steal all my joy!!:drunk:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Gosh! that was a lot of catching up to do! that'll teach me for staying away too long. No symptoms today, but i woke up with a scratchy throat and a headache! really annoyed about this! Not b/c i don't want to be sick, but b/c of the timing... any symptoms i may or may not have will now be camouflaged by cold symptoms, and i'm sure my temp is going to be unreliable after today *sigh*

Fx'ed tightly for everyone still! looking forward to updates on Wednesday and Friday and those in between from littlespy


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Gosh! that was a lot of catching up to do! that'll teach me for staying away too long. No symptoms today, but i woke up with a scratchy throat and a headache! really annoyed about this! Not b/c i don't want to be sick, but b/c of the timing... any symptoms i may or may not have will now be camouflaged by cold symptoms, and i'm sure my temp is going to be unreliable after today *sigh*
> 
> Fx'ed tightly for everyone still! looking forward to updates on Wednesday and Friday and those in between from littlespy

Hey sweets! I just want you to go ahead and do a search for sore throats in early pregnancy. I'm counting it as a symptom! :haha: And hey- upside about your temps being wonky after this? You are 10 dpo... only 3 more days for you (according to your ticker). :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can I come to the drinks party girls? I'll bring a nice bottle of French wine along for us!:wine:
So another :bfn: this morning for me- I'm at best 9dpo, at worst 11, which is why I've set my mood as cynical....not even an evap line on the horizon...:nope:

Not a symptom on the horizon either, and I don't think even a math whizz such as Mollykins can alter my equation:cry: But I'm feeling positive about the next round now, I'm going to do all that healthy diet stuff, :pizza: drink grapefruit juice etc

Good luck with your :test: if any of you are POAS today!:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Gosh! that was a lot of catching up to do! that'll teach me for staying away too long. No symptoms today, but i woke up with a scratchy throat and a headache! really annoyed about this! Not b/c i don't want to be sick, but b/c of the timing... any symptoms i may or may not have will now be camouflaged by cold symptoms, and i'm sure my temp is going to be unreliable after today *sigh*
> 
> Fx'ed tightly for everyone still! looking forward to updates on Wednesday and Friday and those in between from littlespy

Hee hee:haha: that's why I thought I'd better drop in this morning, less catching up to do later!!
I have heard of sore throat as a symptom, but then I got one last month at a few dpo, which turned into flu, so I don't trust them. Gosh I should change my 'mood' indicator, I think it's making me more cynical than I actually am!! 
Do you have a very runny nose and sneezing though? I had that with a pregnancy so I'm less cynical about runny noses than I am about sore throats! Ok ok I'll go and change that mood indicator....


----------



## HollyMonkey

There that's better I've changed my mood. Have a psychedelic day everyone!::fool::pop::finger::rain::bunny:\\:D/:holly::flower::cloud9::juggle:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm out :cry:
AF arrived....4 days early. Last month 2 weeks late! I've never been irregular before! Also never battled to fall pregnant before - every other time it's been first time round


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> But I'm feeling positive about the next round now, I'm going to do all that healthy diet stuff, :pizza: drink grapefruit juice etc
> 
> Good luck with your :test: if any of you are POAS today!:dust:

DO share these healthy diet tips please...and what's with the cough syrup someone was buying??


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> But I'm feeling positive about the next round now, I'm going to do all that healthy diet stuff, :pizza: drink grapefruit juice etc
> 
> Good luck with your :test: if any of you are POAS today!:dust:
> 
> DO share these healthy diet tips please...and what's with the cough syrup someone was buying??Click to expand...

Sorry the:witch: got you!:hugs:

Nothing terribly scientific to my dietry plan- just generally upping my fruit and veg, reducing my alcohol and caffeine etc. My ttc buddy StillWaiting :friends:says grapefruit juice is good for fertile CM, and I think the cough syrup is for CM too, but I personally tend to avoid anything medicinal where possible!


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> But I'm feeling positive about the next round now, I'm going to do all that healthy diet stuff, :pizza: drink grapefruit juice etc
> 
> Good luck with your :test: if any of you are POAS today!:dust:
> 
> DO share these healthy diet tips please...and what's with the cough syrup someone was buying??Click to expand...


Oh TrinityMom,
I am sorry to hear about your nasty surprise. 
On the other hand you will be testing first next month and make us all jealous :winkwink:
About some advice now, try to avoid soya products as they affect sperm.
I have been using cough medicine (expectorant) and conceived on a first go last time (shame it ended up in MC). You have to use one containing quaifenesin as a main component. In America is (I think) Robitusin, not sure if you can get it in SA, but you def get something similar. It thins mucus (all also CM). But I think grapefruit juice might do just the same. 
I have been using also Apimist plus Pollen product, but not sure if you can get it in SA. This one improves egg quality.
Hope you found it useful :hugs:

I might be out any minute as well, my lower back and abdominal pain is killing me 2.day already, tiny bit of spotting ...

Lots of love :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

I gave in and tested and bfn and no sign or syptom of af !!! Sorry af got u ...... I have crazy irregular cycles so if I don't fall this month they are going to test me for pcos !! 

Ahhhhhhhhhhh ! I was soooooooo innocent about a year ago .... Now I have turned into a poas/cm/symptom spotter/nipple poking/tww addict 

What happend to me ???


----------



## emandi

Hello ladies :flower:,
just a little update from me. Still confused more than ever :wacko:.
It's been second day I've been having quite intense lower back and abdominal pain. Spotting here and there (only when I wipe, but not every time), feeling a bit dodgy with a bit of temperature I assume.
Don't know what it all means :shrug:

*To Mollykins and other lovely ladies who were asking when I plan to test *- will be testing on Wednesday and Friday (or maybe every day as I didn't resist today already, but I am afraid I have nothing to share as it was :bfn:)

Love to you all :hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## emandi

... and I was pregnant in my dream ... again!!! :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Trinitymom -- So sorry to hear :witch: got you. Have a drink for me tonight! :drunk:
Molly -- chin up! FF tells me today that only 40someodd% of + pregnancy tests are reported 11dpo or before. :thumbup:

As for me, my TEMP FREAKING SKYROCKETED today. Pre O I was temping around 96.5-96.9 most days. After O I've been 97.6-97.8 or so. Today I was at 98.67!! Um.. my temperature doesn't normally run that high even when I'm active during the day. I'm also still not spotting & have plenty of creamy cm (sorry tmi). I'm definitely wobbling now. I still feel like AF could get me at any time without me being surprised though.

I didn't POAS this morning (can you freaking believe it!?). I'm trying just to see what happens. Still thinking maybe I O'd later than FF thinks (I had O pains the same day my temp rose so I think I could possibly be a 10dpo instead of 11). Waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom- So sorry the :witch: got your this time around. :hugs: The only bit of advice I can add is maybe you can try pre-seed? I haven't tried it (yet) but I've heard amazing things. :) FX for you that next month is all yours sweets. :thumbup: 

Emandi- You are 10 dpo with some cramping, lower back pain, and light spotting?? Hmm... you know... that sounds suspiciously like implantation bleeding/spotting. :winkwink: IB happens between 6-12 dpo. :thumbup: So you had another dream you were pregnant... you know that's a sign. Oh and you are feeling warm. 
PIB (possible ib) + PD (pg dream) + W (warm) = :bfp: Yep... there you have it. :)

Crunchie- I think we are all "poas/cm/symptom spotter/nipple poking/tww addict"'s. You are in good company here. :friends: Sorry about your bfn this morning. I really despise those one lined tests. I think we must be ordering the wrong ones... perhaps we should be calling the company and requesting the ones with two lines??? :winkwink:

LittleSpy- I'm afraid that for you love, I have some bad news.... I'm really sorry to have to tell you this but... you are not going to be able to have another beer for at least nine months. :nope: Can't wait for your test tomorrow! :thumbup:

Ladies- I am beginning to feel the urge to POAS.  But if I cave and test tomorrow, I will have to go out and buy another test for Friday... BUT... if I test tomorrow, I wouldn't have to buy another test unless AF didn't show up on Friday. And if AF didn't show on Friday and I went to buy a test, there would be (theoretically speaking) enough HCG in my body to register a positive on 2mu. Hmm. Oh the rationalizations of the POAS-addict! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- You bring the wine... I'll bring the food. No sense in drinking on an empty stomach. :winkwink: So are you testing every day? I am fairly sure you said that you were going to but I can't remember... 
Oh and I do not have to do your math. I really do not. You think you are out because of lack of symptoms.... that's not a good enough reason. Our most loved mascot Kit, didn't have any symptoms either... well, other than a couple small ones. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

Molly, just do it! Crunchie & I need another testing buddy tomorrow. :devil:

I read (reading gets me into so much trouble) that 12% of all pregnant women's charts are triphasic (which is what mine looks like it'll be after today). Only 5% of non-pregnant women have triphasic charts. That means, if your bbt chart is triphasic, then it's 3x more likely that you're pregnant than not. Right? I'm not the math guru here. :haha:
It's definitely morely likely that I'm in the 12% of pregnant women than the 5% of non-pregnant women. Yeah? :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh LittleSpy! You are pregnant, it's just a matter of waiting until the second line pops up. :happydance: I will test tomorrow and hope that your :bfp: dust hits me too. :haha:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins I love you :rofl:
And I agree with LittleSpy you should test tomorrow :winkwink:

LittleSpy, so you can add Mollykins, myself, ...

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

All right then, I think it's time for a tally...

All those testing tomorrow:

Emandi
HollyMonkey
LittleSpy
Mollykins

What about you Crunchie and Newbie (and any other lovely I may have forgotten to mention)?? Are you joining in on the post Hallo-WEE-en POAS craziness?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I found a chart that you ladies might find interesting...

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-s...-pregnancy-test-hpt-could-i-still-be-pregnant


----------



## Jennenenen

Well....I tested this morning and got a :bfn:

The :witch: is due tomorrow and I have no symptoms of her arrival. 

:::::crossing my fingers that she stays away:::::


----------



## Mollykins

Also...

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html


----------



## Mollykins

Jen- Are you going to test with us tomorrow?? :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

I'm in I'm In ! Might even splurge and use a more fancy brand than a ic in the morning !!!


----------



## Jennenenen

Yes, I'm in. I'll test tomorrow also. 

I was going to wait until Friday.......but I have NO willpower!:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Oooh! Splurging!! :happydance: 

I've been thinking about how I am going to tell my OH if I get a positive. :) AF is due Friday morning and he will be home Friday at some point. Sooo, if I get my :bfp: with tomorrow's test or Friday's test (if AF doesn't show) then I am going to go out and buy a digital and wee on it BUT... I'm not sure how to present it to him... Any ideas ladies?? How will you tell your OH?


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Oh and I found a chart that you ladies might find interesting...
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-s...-pregnancy-test-hpt-could-i-still-be-pregnant

THANK YOU! :rofl: I've been looking for this info everywhere! Wow, still only a 50/50 shot for me to get a :bfp: tomorrow even if I'm pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Jen- haha, do not feel badly... I was going to wait until Friday too. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- I'm going to be 13 dpo tomorrow!! Nail biting moments!


----------



## Jennenenen

I'm definitely wobbling. I feel like I'm not pregnant at all. 

I'm 12 DPO and feel like I should've gotten my :bfp: already. 

I have no real symptoms except CRAZY dreams, a stuffy nose (that my husband also has) and heavy boobs.....but I think that I've gained weight in general so that could account for the heavy boobs. 

So all I've got is some crazy dreams....... and that equals MAJOR wobbling. 

:muaha:


----------



## Mollykins

Jen- Unless your DH has heavy bbs, I'd say that's another symptom you have. :winkwink:


----------



## Jennenenen

haha. Mollykins.

Ok, so I have heavy bbs and crazy dreams. 

I read the chart that was posted on the link and I still have a shot so......tomorrow morning it is!


----------



## Mollykins

I think it's official lovelies... we are all testing on the same day again. :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

my boooobbbbssss are killing !!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Littlespy I love you, I am going to be Rich, Rich, Rich! It won't be wine Molly I'm bringing to the drinks party but Champagne, and I'll save a bottle for Littlespy that she'll be able to have once she's finished breastfeeding!

:wohoo: I detect :bfp:s round here! Heavy Boobs, High Temps :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Tons of :dust: all round!

Am I the only complete POAS addict round here?:wacko: I just did one this evening- BFN of course, but, in my defense, I'd had a few uterine twinges out shopping today, which felt like AF coming (due Saturday) so I bought some tampons while I was out, and, think me really weird if you like (and tmi alert) I put one 'in and straight out' just to see if AF _was_ coming- and there was a touch of blood mixed with CM, and a little spot of blood, which I would love to believe was IB but I've had IB before and it wasn't _anything_ like that, but at the same time I like clutching at straws, and not using full stops...phew that _was_ a long sentence for a tuesday evening *types full stop* .

Anyway, I did my inky dinky tiny weeny IC :bfn: test this evening so I guess AF just prepares a few days before, and only weirdos like me who do the hokey-cokey with tampons get to see the:witch: just beginning to her put her make-up on.

Oh well, in a few days I will be normal again for a couple of weeks, until the next 2WW....:change:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A digression- but it is making me cry with relief and happiness:
As I write I'm listening to the news on the radio- today in Paris a 15month :baby: fell from the window of a 7th floor appartment, rolled off a shop awning, and was caught by a passer-by who'd seen the baby fall, and ran, arms out, to catch it- and did. Jesus. Gone all shivery.


----------



## Mollykins

:happydance: YAY Crunchie!!! :happydance: 

HollyMonkey- You are not the only POAS-addict. Trust me. Last cycle I was out of control... and most of the other cycles before that. :rofl: This is actually my first cycle where I have shown any amount of restraint. I guess thinking back on all the money I have spent has tempered me... :haha: Oh and I understand the tampon trick... done that before too. :blush: 
Oh and if it's chamagne... let's have brunch... I've a strong craving for german pancakes and a mimosa. Mmm. Yummy.


----------



## Mollykins

Omgosh HollyMonkey! My eyes are stinging! That's amazing!


----------



## Mollykins

Question for all: 

How are you going to tell your OH you are pregnant?

One idea is to put a digital test (that I've already wee'd on) on a plate in the oven with a dinner roll/bun and tell my OH, "I've got something in the oven, can you check on it for me?" I'm not sure I'd be able to stay calm and collected that long though! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Question for all:
> 
> How are you going to tell your OH you are pregnant?
> 
> One idea is to put a digital test (that I've already wee'd on) on a plate in the oven with a dinner roll/bun and tell my OH, "I've got something in the oven, can you check on it for me?" I'm not sure I'd be able to stay calm and collected that long though! :haha:

I've never put wee in the oven, does wee baking smell good?:winkwink:

Omg I was so lucky with my last BFP! Imagine- DH's B'day,:cake: all afternoon cooking for romantic candlelit dinner, saw the bottles lined up (champagne starter, white with the fish, red with the cheese etc) so thought "better just test"- 4pm afternoon pee about 8 or 9 dpo- faint line. :happydance: Oh I bring it up every time but I can't forget the magic, since it was as much a surprise for me as for him! (I'd had sore boobs and didn't think anything of them at the time, thought it was 'O'!!) 

Hey Molly! DH wants that BFP before his next B'day, maybe I can serve it up to him with his romantic candlelit this time round too? fx'd!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I saw on a thread someone who'd written 'hello daddy' on their tummy, which, yes I agree a bit cheesy, but pretty cute too I thought. I couldn't do that, having had an mc it would all be too tear jerking in retrospect- and you've seen how quickly the taps turn on for me! But for you optimists...I think it's fun!


----------



## Sassychic

I'd probably get a little gift bag with a cheesy card and put the positive test in it and leave it somewhere for him to find it.

Or I'd wait until he offers me a mixed drink or glass of wine and casually turn it down..."Oh I shouldn't have that. I'm pregnant." And watch his face as he "gets" it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> my boooobbbbssss are killing !!!!!

My personal history;
I have been 2 X Pregnant;
I have had 2 X Boobs Kiiiiiillllliiiiinnnngggg
Boobs Killlliiiiinnnngg = :bfp:

:happydance::happydance: for you Crunchie


----------



## Mollykins

That would be too cute... re-enacting your bfp dinner. Aww! 
As for the "Hello Daddy", that is cute, I'm good with the cheesy stuff sometimes. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sassy- I quite like that second idea. "No dear, I really shouldn't." "Why not?" "It wouldn't be good for the baby." :haha: I would very likely have a heart attack due to all the excitement and emotions. Great idea nonetheless. :thumbup:

Oh, have you taken a test yet Sassy?


----------



## Essie

I saw on a thread a girl had made an invitation saying "John, you are invited to the birth of your first son/daughter on EDD at *hospital*" I thought that was a cute idea, especially if you could post it and then try to get it to arrive on a day where you're both together.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I saw on a thread a girl had made an invitation saying "John, you are invited to the birth of your first son/daughter on EDD at *hospital*" I thought that was a cute idea, especially if you could post it and then try to get it to arrive on a day where you're both together.

oh That's wonderfully cute too! The older I get, the more I love cheesy romantic stuff. Oh I wish I'd never had an mc then I could go headlong- I'm more of a 'today I'm pregnant, let's hope I am tomorrow'....I know it's awful but I think the expression is "once bitten, twice shy"???? 
But long live Cheesy Romance!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm wobbling again. :haha:
For no good reason, though.

I just felt one of those gushy feelings down below and though "Oh crap, here comes AF" but nope! 

Why does everyone say they "just know" when they're pregnant? I definitely don't "just know." I haven't the slightest feeling of being pregnant. I fully expect AF to be here the next time I go to the bathroom. :nope: I almost feel like the :witch: is *stuck* or something. :shrug: I've felt just like I'm about to start since Sunday evening but there hasn't even been even the slightest hint of blood.


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies Ladies LAdies 

I do love this thread .....It makes me feel so normal ! the tampon trick ....got to love that one and I thought I may be the only one that does that :blush:

before I had my MC :cry: I didnt have a clue I was preggers !!!! was in total shock as I felt nothing ! no symptoms at ALL

I have HUGE knockers anyway so sometime that just hurt ! but I will keep the faith 

and my face is breaking out everywhere.......how mean is that !!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

and I agree with the others littlespy......your going to get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- I can't tell you how many pregger women have felt that exact same way (about thinking AF is coming). I can't wait for your :bfp: tomorrow!

Crunchie- Being normal is over-rated. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Ladies Ladies LAdies
> 
> I do love this thread .....It makes me feel so normal ! the tampon trick ....got to love that one and I thought I may be the only one that does that :blush:
> 
> before I had my MC :cry: I didnt have a clue I was preggers !!!! was in total shock as I felt nothing ! no symptoms at ALL
> 
> I have HUGE knockers anyway so sometime that just hurt ! but I will keep the faith
> 
> and my face is breaking out everywhere.......how mean is that !!!!!!:growlmad:

:rofl: The Tampon Trick! :juggle: So relieved I'm not the only one! It does start getting expensive this ttc stuff if you start including the cost of wasted tampons too! Much cheaper to just have a baby- I'll try telling DH that!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My sister's rabbit is called Crunchie :bunny:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> My sister's rabbit is called Crunchie :bunny:

its my cats name......do you think shes mad that I stole her name to use for my BAB life ......or do you think Crumble the kitten feels left out I didnt use hers :haha:???


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Gosh! that was a lot of catching up to do! that'll teach me for staying away too long. No symptoms today, but i woke up with a scratchy throat and a headache! really annoyed about this! Not b/c i don't want to be sick, but b/c of the timing... any symptoms i may or may not have will now be camouflaged by cold symptoms, and i'm sure my temp is going to be unreliable after today *sigh*
> 
> Fx'ed tightly for everyone still! looking forward to updates on Wednesday and Friday and those in between from littlespy
> 
> Hee hee:haha: that's why I thought I'd better drop in this morning, less catching up to do later!!
> I have heard of sore throat as a symptom, but then I got one last month at a few dpo, which turned into flu, so I don't trust them. Gosh I should change my 'mood' indicator, I think it's making me more cynical than I actually am!!
> Do you have a very runny nose and sneezing though? I had that with a pregnancy so I'm less cynical about runny noses than I am about sore throats! Ok ok I'll go and change that mood indicator....Click to expand...

not much of a runny nose or sneezing to report, just a sore throat and foggy head. i do feel better today tho, and i was wrong about my temps being messed up as it was only 97.9 this morning. i thought for sure it would be up since i felt feverish all night long. that mean AF is fast approaching. she needs to hurry up so i can enjoy some french wine!! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Gosh! that was a lot of catching up to do! that'll teach me for staying away too long. No symptoms today, but i woke up with a scratchy throat and a headache! really annoyed about this! Not b/c i don't want to be sick, but b/c of the timing... any symptoms i may or may not have will now be camouflaged by cold symptoms, and i'm sure my temp is going to be unreliable after today *sigh*
> 
> Fx'ed tightly for everyone still! looking forward to updates on Wednesday and Friday and those in between from littlespy
> 
> Hee hee:haha: that's why I thought I'd better drop in this morning, less catching up to do later!!
> I have heard of sore throat as a symptom, but then I got one last month at a few dpo, which turned into flu, so I don't trust them. Gosh I should change my 'mood' indicator, I think it's making me more cynical than I actually am!!
> Do you have a very runny nose and sneezing though? I had that with a pregnancy so I'm less cynical about runny noses than I am about sore throats! Ok ok I'll go and change that mood indicator....Click to expand...

I need to tell my boss to lighten the work load so I can stay current with u girls! 2nd day in a row that I'm playing catch up:dohh: ...still reading :book:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> I'm out :cry:
> AF arrived....4 days early. Last month 2 weeks late! I've never been irregular before! Also never battled to fall pregnant before - every other time it's been first time round

I can totally relate! After what seems like an eternity of cycles u could set a watch to, all of a sudden now that we are TTC, my period decides to be schizophrenic... one month 30 days, the month before 24!!:shrug: chin up! we will catch that eggie next month!!:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> Trinitymom -- So sorry to hear :witch: got you. Have a drink for me tonight! :drunk:
> Molly -- chin up! FF tells me today that only 40someodd% of + pregnancy tests are reported 11dpo or before. :thumbup:
> 
> As for me, my TEMP FREAKING SKYROCKETED today. Pre O I was temping around 96.5-96.9 most days. After O I've been 97.6-97.8 or so. Today I was at 98.67!! Um.. my temperature doesn't normally run that high even when I'm active during the day. I'm also still not spotting & have plenty of creamy cm (sorry tmi). I'm definitely wobbling now. I still feel like AF could get me at any time without me being surprised though.
> 
> I didn't POAS this morning (can you freaking believe it!?). I'm trying just to see what happens. Still thinking maybe I O'd later than FF thinks (I had O pains the same day my temp rose so I think I could possibly be a 10dpo instead of 11). Waiting waiting waiting.

On the edge of my seat over here! this is great :happydance: this seems promising!!! I smell a triphasic pattern


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> All right then, I think it's time for a tally...
> 
> All those testing tomorrow:
> 
> Emandi
> HollyMonkey
> LittleSpy
> Mollykins
> 
> What about you Crunchie and Newbie (and any other lovely I may have forgotten to mention)?? Are you joining in on the post Hallo-WEE-en POAS craziness?

My appointment is tomorrow so I'll let them use one of their tests, lol!:haha: i think i'm out tho b/c my temp dropped again today. My appointment isn't until 11:30... wonder if I can hold FMU until then??:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right then, I think it's time for a tally...
> 
> All those testing tomorrow:
> 
> Emandi
> HollyMonkey
> LittleSpy
> Mollykins
> 
> What about you Crunchie and Newbie (and any other lovely I may have forgotten to mention)?? Are you joining in on the post Hallo-WEE-en POAS craziness?
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow so I'll let them use one of their tests, lol!:haha: i think i'm out tho b/c my temp dropped again today. My appointment isn't until 11:30... wonder if I can hold FMU until then??:blush:Click to expand...

:haha: I know I couldn't hold my FMU that long! Good luck tomorrow! My FX for you!:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Whew! that was a lot! Someone write my boss a note as to why she can't weigh me down with work and sign it so I can have it for her tomorrow!

I have thought about how to tell DH, but only b/c I helped a friend spill the beans to her DH. Mine is a bit more steamy... in the heat of the moment, he'll unbutton my pants to find these:: https://www.cafepress.com/+some_things_are_too_hard_to_k_classic_thong,467294386 :rofl: 

I die laughing every time I play that scene out in my head :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Omg! Newbie I love it!!!


----------



## Mollykins

To all you ladies across the pond (and my girls on the east coast) - good luck with your testing!! I can't wait to read about them in the morning. :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie-:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I could do with the 'take off when wet' version to keep DH going through my ovulation period!:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- Have you tested yet??? :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

:-kCome to think of it I'll have to find a pair of Newbies Knickers written in French, DH's English is lousy, he'd ask me what 'pregnant' meant which might spoil the moment a bit!:dohh:

:holly:Oh yes, boring news :sleep: but another :bfn: for me this morning- I think I've got the message now and must be at least 10dpo so I'm going to wait patiently for AF now, and look at CBFM's on Amazon and possibly order one....:comp:

I'll be back later to see how you lovelies are getting on xxx....:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My sister's rabbit is called Crunchie :bunny:
> 
> its my cats name......do you think shes mad that I stole her name to use for my BAB life ......or do you think Crumble the kitten feels left out I didnt use hers :haha:???Click to expand...

I should think Crumble is very relieved you didn't steal _her_ identity for your :loopy: life here!:fool:


----------



## Mollykins

Sad about your bfn HollyMonkey but you are right... it is a bit early! Well, I am going to go to sleep now, catch about 5 hours before the girls wake up and then I'll test before sending my oldest off to school. Catch up with you all then!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Gosh! that was a lot of catching up to do! that'll teach me for staying away too long. No symptoms today, but i woke up with a scratchy throat and a headache! really annoyed about this! Not b/c i don't want to be sick, but b/c of the timing... any symptoms i may or may not have will now be camouflaged by cold symptoms, and i'm sure my temp is going to be unreliable after today *sigh*
> 
> Fx'ed tightly for everyone still! looking forward to updates on Wednesday and Friday and those in between from littlespy
> 
> Hee hee:haha: that's why I thought I'd better drop in this morning, less catching up to do later!!
> I have heard of sore throat as a symptom, but then I got one last month at a few dpo, which turned into flu, so I don't trust them. Gosh I should change my 'mood' indicator, I think it's making me more cynical than I actually am!!
> Do you have a very runny nose and sneezing though? I had that with a pregnancy so I'm less cynical about runny noses than I am about sore throats! Ok ok I'll go and change that mood indicator....Click to expand...
> 
> I need to tell my boss to lighten the work load so I can stay current with u girls! 2nd day in a row that I'm playing catch up:dohh: ...still reading :book:Click to expand...

I'll send a note to your boss today for you:flower: We'll arrange for you to have a 5hr lunchbreak


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sad about your bfn HollyMonkey but you are right... it is a bit early! Well, I am going to go to sleep now, catch about 5 hours before the girls wake up and then I'll test before sending my oldest off to school. Catch up with you all then!

Thanks. Sweet dreams Molly:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## emandi

Good morning ladies and good night Mollykins :flower:,
Saaaad, another :bfn: for me as well. 
I think :witch: is just :sulk: because I didn't want her to come.
I don't think my spottin is IB anymore, I spot a bit more when I wipe (still nothing on pantyliner, probably because I keep visiting toilet too much to chceck the situation :shy:), colour still brown. It has been going on for 3 days today. Still have pains, feel a bit sickish and dizzy sometimes with a slightly higher temperature.
Did any of you ever have IB before? Can ist still be IB? Hm :wacko:

Hope there will be some :bfp: today ladies?
Can't wait to see how you are getting on.

:bfp::dust::bfp: for all of you :friends:


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right then, I think it's time for a tally...
> 
> All those testing tomorrow:
> 
> Emandi
> HollyMonkey
> LittleSpy
> Mollykins
> 
> What about you Crunchie and Newbie (and any other lovely I may have forgotten to mention)?? Are you joining in on the post Hallo-WEE-en POAS craziness?
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow so I'll let them use one of their tests, lol!:haha: i think i'm out tho b/c my temp dropped again today. My appointment isn't until 11:30... wonder if I can hold FMU until then??:blush:Click to expand...

Good luck with your appointment today Newbie :flower:.
Hope it goes well. I bet they have better tests not only those with one line :winkwink:.
:hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> :-kCome to think of it I'll have to find a pair of Newbies Knickers written in French, DH's English is lousy, he'd ask me what 'pregnant' meant which might spoil the moment a bit!:dohh:
> 
> :holly:Oh yes, boring news :sleep: but another :bfn: for me this morning- I think I've got the message now and must be at least 10dpo so I'm going to wait patiently for AF now, and look at CBFM's on Amazon and possibly order one....:comp:
> 
> I'll be back later to see how you lovelies are getting on xxx....:dust:

Oh HollyMonkey, sorry about your :bfn:.
Will you carry on testing? Hope so :winkwink:. There is still a chance, isn't it?
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Dear ladies, have you seen this?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks fir that emandi I tested today and got a bfn it said 51% will get a pos so hopefully I'm still in wi a chance xxx I am 10dpo today xxx


----------



## emandi

Rachie Rach said:


> Thanks fir that emandi I tested today and got a bfn it said 51% will get a pos so hopefully I'm still in wi a chance xxx I am 10dpo today xxx

Hey Rachie Rach :flower:,
I am glad you found it helpful.
Do you have any symptoms?
:hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :-kCome to think of it I'll have to find a pair of Newbies Knickers written in French, DH's English is lousy, he'd ask me what 'pregnant' meant which might spoil the moment a bit!:dohh:
> 
> :holly:Oh yes, boring news :sleep: but another :bfn: for me this morning- I think I've got the message now and must be at least 10dpo so I'm going to wait patiently for AF now, and look at CBFM's on Amazon and possibly order one....:comp:
> 
> I'll be back later to see how you lovelies are getting on xxx....:dust:
> 
> Oh HollyMonkey, sorry about your :bfn:.
> Will you carry on testing? Hope so :winkwink:. There is still a chance, isn't it?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry for yours too! :hugs:I probably will carry on testing since I'm a POAS addict :blush: and find it hard to resist but with so many absent symptoms it doesn't_ really _seem worth it! I think I'd have at least a faint line by now, or a symptom! I'm going to buy some sunflower seeds, I heard they're good fertility food....fight on :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey :flower:,
I am glad you are not giving up :thumbup:. I am refusing to give up, too.
Just came back from Lakeside. Had a lovely coffee in Costa ... and since I keep wondering what do they put in there? I always feel so :D (!didn't have liqueur coffee!:nope:)
HollyMonkey have you ever had IB to share some experience?
And was it you who wrote about the 'in and out' trick :blush:? If you did, thanks, found it very useful :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Sorry about the :bfn: Holly and emandi. :hugs:

Not so much to report from me. Still feel like :witch: could show any moment, my temp is up, my boobs still hurt, I'm crampy and bloaty, and gassy. It's lovely, really.

Oh yeah.. AND I GOT A :bfp: THIS MORNING!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: So, you ladies were right, I was wrong. :blush:

It's still very faint but even dh can see it! Oh, and as far as romantic ways to tell oh, I apparently chose to do it by waking him up waving pee on a stick in his front of his face screaming "I think I'm pregnant! Holy cow! I think I'm pregnant!" Nothing more romantic than that, right? :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo resized 2.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## emandi

LittleSpy !!!!!
That is such a fantastic news! :wohoo::dance:
I am really happy for you :hugs:
Congratulations :flower:
Just don't understand why you are still 'breezy' ... :shrug:

Lots of love to you and little beanie :hugs:

(haven't even finished reading your post )


----------



## emandi

Two down :dance: a few to go ..... c'mon ladies :test::test::test:


----------



## LittleSpy

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!

I think I'm in shock! I keep waffling back and forth between being so happy and excited I can hardly stand it and being absolutely terrified! :haha:
Definitely NOT "breezy" by any stretch of the imagination so my status is totally lying.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :-kCome to think of it I'll have to find a pair of Newbies Knickers written in French, DH's English is lousy, he'd ask me what 'pregnant' meant which might spoil the moment a bit!:dohh:
> 
> :holly:Oh yes, boring news :sleep: but another :bfn: for me this morning- I think I've got the message now and must be at least 10dpo so I'm going to wait patiently for AF now, and look at CBFM's on Amazon and possibly order one....:comp:
> 
> I'll be back later to see how you lovelies are getting on xxx....:dust:
> 
> Oh HollyMonkey, sorry about your :bfn:.
> Will you carry on testing? Hope so :winkwink:. There is still a chance, isn't it?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for yours too! :hugs:I probably will carry on testing since I'm a POAS addict :blush: and find it hard to resist but with so many absent symptoms it doesn't_ really _seem worth it! I think I'd have at least a faint line by now, or a symptom! I'm going to buy some sunflower seeds, I heard they're good fertility food....fight on :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hoping for better results tomorrow girls!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

CONGRATULATIONS! 

That is fantastic news! :happydance::happydance:
But I did know it, which is why I put my money on you!I'm rich, I'm rich!!!!

LITTLESPY's GOT A :bfp: EVERYONE :wohoo: CHAMPAGNE's ON ME!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Little spy that is fab news !!!!! Will take a little while to sink in !!!


I got a bfn and a cold ! I'm for a sulk for a while xxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> Sorry about the :bfn: Holly and emandi. :hugs:
> 
> Not so much to report from me. Still feel like :witch: could show any moment, my temp is up, my boobs still hurt, I'm crampy and bloaty, and gassy. It's lovely, really.
> 
> Oh yeah.. AND I GOT A :bfp: THIS MORNING!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: So, you ladies were right, I was wrong. :blush:
> 
> It's still very faint but even dh can see it! Oh, and as far as romantic ways to tell oh, I apparently chose to do it by waking him up waving pee on a stick in his front of his face screaming "I think I'm pregnant! Holy cow! I think I'm pregnant!" Nothing more romantic than that, right? :rofl:

If i weren't at work, I'd be screaming right now!!! :wohoo: Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

P.S. love your new ticker!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Little spy that is fab news !!!!! Will take a little while to sink in !!!
> 
> 
> I got a bfn and a cold ! I'm for a sulk for a while xxxxx

:flower: Don't give up yet crunchie:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And even on my diddly screen I see that line!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

It's definitely too early for any of you to give up! I guarantee I would've gotten a :bfn: yesterday if I had tested. I'm nearly 100% sure those tiny spots I got on my TP on Sunday were IB so my hcg levels are probably still very low. I mean, it takes some serious squinting to see the bfp I have now. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Chins up :bfn: girls, at least we'll be able to drink all the champagne at the Littlespy celebration party!:winkwink::drunk:

Where's Molly? Someone wake her! I know she's only had about 5 hrs sleep but her ducklings are all here waiting impatiently for her results...


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey :flower:,
> I am glad you are not giving up :thumbup:. I am refusing to give up, too.
> Just came back from Lakeside. Had a lovely coffee in Costa ... and since I keep wondering what do they put in there? I always feel so :D (!didn't have liqueur coffee!:nope:)
> 
> HollyMonkey have you ever had IB to share some experience?
> And was it you who wrote about the 'in and out' trick :blush:? If you did, thanks, found it very useful :winkwink:
> :hugs:

Costa coffee sounds nice. :coffee: Might go and make myself a coffee before it gets too late in the day and I worry about it keeping me up all night...gosh I sound like an old granny sometimes :headspin:

I did indeed have IB but can't tell you at what dpo- it was really little spots, old blood so dark brown, which lasted a day or 2 and I mistook it for a very light period (I'd just stopped birthcontrol and hadn't yet had AF so thought that was what 1st AF off nuvaring was like:dohh::dohh::dohh:) I did also have big boobs and bloating and other pg symptoms but again put it down to AF. Found out I was pregnant 8weeks later, when I started miscarrying :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: The mc was nothing to do with the ib though, rest assured!

Hence my hyper over vigilance now and excessive P-ing on sticks!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Little spy that is fab news !!!!! Will take a little while to sink in !!!
> 
> 
> I got a bfn and a cold ! I'm for a sulk for a while xxxxx
> 
> :flower: Don't give up yet crunchie:hugs:Click to expand...

:hug: Crunchie, hope your :cold: doesn't linger. I guess you caught it from Mollykins :shrug:


----------



## emandi

LittleSpy said:


> It's definitely too early for any of you to give up! I guarantee I would've gotten a :bfn: yesterday if I had tested. I'm nearly 100% sure those tiny spots I got on my TP on Sunday were IB so my hcg levels are probably still very low. I mean, it takes some serious squinting to see the bfp I have now. :haha:

Love your new status and ticker :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> It's definitely too early for any of you to give up! I guarantee I would've gotten a :bfn: yesterday if I had tested. I'm nearly 100% sure those tiny spots I got on my TP on Sunday were IB so my hcg levels are probably still very low. I mean, it takes some serious squinting to see the bfp I have now. :haha:

Thanks for the optimism:flower: You're our 2nd mascot! And I see that line fine, no squinting! (and I'm one to know about squinting at tests:shhh:)

But onto the more serious things. List please. List of symptoms. What dpo. Tests, neg or pos and what dpo. etc etc.
Don't think just because you're pregnant happydance:) you can relax now. We need that list :hissy:


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> But onto the more serious things. List please. List of symptoms. What dpo. Tests, neg or pos and what dpo. etc etc.
> Don't think just because you're pregnant happydance:) you can relax now. We need that list :hissy:

:rofl:
Okay, according to my FF chart, I've experienced very light cramping every day since 6dpo. I learned last cycle that's apprently not unusual for me between O and AF.

I've had "tender breasts" since 5dpo. That's a stretch, and I think a lot of the time they were "tender" because I kept poking and squeezing them to check. :dohh::blush: A couple of times they burned or were tingly. I experienced the same thing last cycle when I wasn't pregnant though.:shrug:

I recorded "bloated" as a symptom from 3dpo-7dpo I felt *seriously* bloated last Wednesday & Thursday. And I have it listed again from 9dpo-today. 

Unfortunately, being gassy (oh yeah, and I do mean farty) isn't so unusual for me so I can't really call that a symptom... but I am that, especially this morning. :blush: I eat a lot of fruit & veggies! :haha: But being so burpy is pretty unusual for me and I've been that way since Sunday.

I was irritable Sunday night and Monday morning. A classic :witch: symptom for me and right on time, too. My mood has been good the last couple of days.

I started noticing fuller/heavier boobs last Thursday. I feel like they're not as big now as they were then but maybe I've just gotten used to them.

Yesterday I got 2 brand new zits. Not uncommon for me to get a zit near AF but I don't think normally have this many (3 so far).

I'm thinking it's normal for me to have creamy cm between O and AF. I've had that. I felt like I had more than usual yesterday. I thought AF or spotting had started a couple of times because of the increase.

My face has been very flushed today, but that could be from the excitement.

So, the only symptoms I've had that are even remotely off for me are the burping thing and today's new *very* slight constant indigestion.
No real nausea, no noticeable fatigue, no insanely sore bbs, no nothing you normally read about as sure symptoms.

Is that list complete enough for you? :thumbup:

Honestly, I don't think I'm 100% convinced I'm really pregnant yet! I keep thinking maybe it was a faulty test or something. :wacko: I'll be testing every morning until I run out of tests (ic tomorrow, FRER Friday, CB digi Sat & Sun :winkwink:).


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Good morning ladies and good night Mollykins :flower:,
> Saaaad, another :bfn: for me as well.
> I think :witch: is just :sulk: because I didn't want her to come.
> I don't think my spottin is IB anymore, I spot a bit more when I wipe (still nothing on pantyliner, probably because I keep visiting toilet too much to chceck the situation :shy:), colour still brown. It has been going on for 3 days today. Still have pains, feel a bit sickish and dizzy sometimes with a slightly higher temperature.
> Did any of you ever have IB before? Can ist still be IB? Hm :wacko:
> 
> Hope there will be some :bfp: today ladies?
> Can't wait to see how you are getting on.
> 
> :bfp::dust::bfp: for all of you :friends:

Implantation can take up to four days. Crazy, I know! You are still in the game sweets!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Is that list complete enough for you? :thumbup:

Fabulous, thankyou! It's perfect, I'm sure we'll all enjoy reading that one :flower:
Quite alot was going on in your 2ww one way and another. Oh what a thing of beauty is an hpt with 2 lines on it! Your photo inspired me to go and double check my pee stick of this morning (I kind of get attached to them, :friends: I throw them away at a moment later on in the day when I feel emotionally ready to:wacko:) on the off chance that BFP's are contagious. (like Molly's flu that Crunchie's got now and the general insanity of this thread) But, Alas, it's still negative, not even an evap line :sad2: 

And don't worry, you'll just have a bigger, fatter positive tomorrow, so enjoy yourself on :cloud9: !!!


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies, I'm here. I had a crazy night. I didn't go to sleep until 0100 and then both my girls woke up 2 hours later not feeling well. I spent the next 4.5 hours taking care of them; they were asleep and then awake every 45 minutes or so. :wacko: This is going to be a very lovely, all :coffee: day. 

I tested this morning :bfn: Considering that I am 13 dpo with AF due on Friday, I'm fairly certain that test isn't lying. 

LittleSpy! Ha! We told you!! :winkwink: Congratulations sweets that is AMAZING news! :hugs: I'm so happy for you! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> All right ladies, I'm here. I had a crazy night. I didn't go to sleep until 0100 and then both my girls woke up 2 hours later not feeling well. I spent the next 4.5 hours taking care of them; they were asleep and then awake every 45 minutes or so. :wacko: This is going to be a very lovely, all :coffee: day.
> 
> I tested this morning :bfn: Considering that I am 13 dpo with AF due on Friday, I'm fairly certain that test isn't lying.
> 
> LittleSpy! Ha! We told you!! :winkwink: Congratulations sweets that is AMAZING news! :hugs: I'm so happy for you! :dance:

Aw sorry for the BFN, and for your girls being unwell- nothing serious I hope? You must be exhausted. I'm one of the cynical ones who would also feel that a BFN at 13dpo is there to stay, but I have read about lots of women who get them later, but if your O date is certain it probably should be showing on an 25iu test? :hugs:

In fact, big :hugs: moment to all of us, for BFNs and BFPs alike!


----------



## LittleSpy

Now wait a minute -- if implantation happened at 10-12dpo, which is very possible, there's a huge chance you wouldn't get a bfp until after 13dpo. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww HollyMonkey- I love that you are rational. :) I had the same thought as you- (I am 90% certain of my O date and I used a 25 miu test) - it should show up as a positive if I am in fact pregnant. I've been doing this long enough. TTC that is. Ahh well, time to be a duck and let it roll off my back like water. 

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- Are you being optimistic?? :winkwink: You are right though, implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12 dpo and the act of your little bean snuggling in and firmly implanting can take UP to 4 days (bizarre) AND furthermore, it takes 48-72 hours for enough hcg to build up in your system to register a positive if you are in fact pregnant. At this point though, I am going to wait on AF who's due to arrive Friday. :)


----------



## LittleSpy

I think it's a good idea to wait until AF is a no-show just so you don't drive yourself nuts testing every day. If I got a negative today my *plan* was to wait until Saturday which would've meant AF was *for sure* late before testing again because it's almost unheard of (three times in the last 14 years) for my cycle to go longer than 28 days.


----------



## newbie_ttc

No update for me girls. Just got back from the doctor, and he says its nothing more than a yeast infection. i guess that's a good thing since i was concerned it was something far worse. AND i was too chicken to ask for a pregnancy test.:dohh: Guess I didn't want to feel silly asking for one since my period won't be due until sunday probably :nope: 

And thanks for the note HollyMonkey, I've been able to check in a lot more frequently today :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> No update for me girls. Just got back from the doctor, and he says its nothing more than a yeast infection. i guess that's a good thing since i was concerned it was something far worse. AND i was too chicken to ask for a pregnancy test.:dohh: Guess I didn't want to feel silly asking for one since my period won't be due until sunday probably :nope:
> 
> And thanks for the note HollyMonkey, I've been able to check in a lot more frequently today :flower:

No problem, your boss was quite alright about it really, and said that you can have the next 2 week wait off as paid holiday in order to concentrate on your own, and our, symptoms more fully.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Aww HollyMonkey- I love that you are rational. :) I had the same thought as you- (I am 90% certain of my O date and I used a 25 miu test) - it should show up as a positive if I am in fact pregnant. I've been doing this long enough. TTC that is. Ahh well, time to be a duck and let it roll off my back like water.
> 
> :hugs:

I do have my lucid moments (going to see if my peestick had turned positive in the wake of Littlespy's BFP was not one of them!) and I agree with Littlespy about late implantation but I know if it was me I would be waiting for the witch.:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Sorry about the :bfn: Holly and emandi. :hugs:
> 
> Not so much to report from me. Still feel like :witch: could show any moment, my temp is up, my boobs still hurt, I'm crampy and bloaty, and gassy. It's lovely, really.
> 
> Oh yeah.. AND I GOT A :bfp: THIS MORNING!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: So, you ladies were right, I was wrong. :blush:
> 
> It's still very faint but even dh can see it! Oh, and as far as romantic ways to tell oh, I apparently chose to do it by waking him up waving pee on a stick in his front of his face screaming "I think I'm pregnant! Holy cow! I think I'm pregnant!" Nothing more romantic than that, right? :rofl:

OMG Littlespy!! Sooo happy for you, that's fantastic news. You did present a pretty convincing case of symptoms, so Holly was right to bet on you and Molly certainly did the correct math!

So happy for you again.....take care of the "two" of you :hugs: x


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- when are you going to test again?


----------



## Crunchie

Ok sulk over !!! There is to much love in this room ..... Ahhhhhhhh 2 bfp's xxxxxx how lovely


----------



## Mollykins

2 bfps = Kit and LittleSpy. I figured we should be keeping track. :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

LittleSpy said:


> Oh yeah.. AND I GOT A :bfp: THIS MORNING!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: So, you ladies were right, I was wrong. :blush:

:happydance: Congrats Littlespy, so pleased for you.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a lovely raspberry ripple bubbly bath and felt myself fill with optimism for the next round, and I really hope to share it with you gals. True, Kitcat and Littlespy have moved onto greener pastures, but it could be us next time grazing over yonder. I have objectives and resolutions for next month:

1)Put on weight-I'm a lean whippet and apparently this can affect fertility,(that avatar monkey to the left reassures me that it is nonetheless possible) I do eat loads but I move alot (no car and 3 bikes!) but goal is +2 kilos! 

2) Eat eggs and sunflower seeds- apparently Vit E content helps fertility

3)Grapefruit juice for CM

4)Reduce caffeine and alcohol even before 2ww (maybe not during AF, lets stay realistic here)

5)Humm I don't smoke, so I guess 'don't start smoking' is my goal on that one. Probably the only one I'll manage! 

6) Buy a CBFM, if that counts as an objective! Not sure how to hide that one from DH though. "oh no it's just my new i-pod darling; yes! that's right, you recharge the batteries by weeing on these inserts- isn't it clever how they've harnessed renewable energy sources now!"

Please share if you have other things for my 'Inevitable Baby' list:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies... it's over, for me anyway. AF just arrived, in the middle of the day and 2 days early no less!! Off to the store for tampons and ice cream... and maybe a special drink. :winkwink:

Still cheering for you lovelies left! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> No update for me girls. Just got back from the doctor, and he says its nothing more than a yeast infection. i guess that's a good thing since i was concerned it was something far worse. AND i was too chicken to ask for a pregnancy test.:dohh: Guess I didn't want to feel silly asking for one since my period won't be due until sunday probably :nope:
> 
> And thanks for the note HollyMonkey, I've been able to check in a lot more frequently today :flower:
> 
> No problem, your boss was quite alright about it really, and said that you can have the next 2 week wait off as paid holiday in order to concentrate on your own, and our, symptoms more fully.Click to expand...

:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: yes!!! thanks!! u rock


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- when are you going to test again?

I was thinking about just waiting for AF, since we only bd'ed once, 3 dbO, i never figured my chances were that great to begin with. Now...:blush: if my temp does a 'LittleSpy' I may test Friday with u guys :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

sorry mollykins, I dont think I am that far behind you :-(

Hollymonkey I am loving the tips...I havent tried any of those things so I am willing to give it a go. But I am not so much lean buy curvey and was v into fitness before I hurt my knee so I have been back at the gym for the last 2 weeks so I am hoping my new regime will help !

and deffo trying to reduce the coffee.....but i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE it !!!! oh and wine ....i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE that more


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cor she gets around quick on that broomstick of hers, the :witch: was at my place just now. So I'm out for this month.

Spooky; I aleady had 'no symptoms' and 'CM' telepathy with Crunchie, now the :witch: Since we've done some team training Crunchie we're all set for that synchronised :bfp: next month now!:thumbup:

And Molly, 2 days early for me too! Its the the Hall-ooooooh-ween scary thread :argh:

This is my 3rd AF since I stopped bf and the cycles are getting progressively shorter, 32days to this one which resembles my pre-baby cycles. I hope its my O date I got wrong (could very well be!) rather than a shortening LP, but nice to have a shorter cycle nonetheless.

Will be doing some internet shopping today, arming myself with OPKs etc etc

I get mine from Baby or Not, very cheap and next day delivery....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> sorry mollykins, I dont think I am that far behind you :-(
> 
> Hollymonkey I am loving the tips...I havent tried any of those things so I am willing to give it a go. But I am not so much lean buy curvey and was v into fitness before I hurt my knee so I have been back at the gym for the last 2 weeks so I am hoping my new regime will help !
> 
> and deffo trying to reduce the coffee.....but i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE it !!!! oh and wine ....i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE that more

Yeah I think I'm going to have to move to a different country during the 2ww, the wine and coffee temptation level in France is too high! Go to Norway or something. Or Finland.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy- I expect to see daily updated tests from you on this thread! :winkwink:
> 
> thanks mollykins.....Somedays It just feels so frustrating !!!
> 
> I got married september last year, so came of BC then and nothing happend and I found that my cycles were so iregular ! I was due back at the docs the month I fell in august then sadly I mc the day after I had a scan at the EPU.
> 
> ttc to my first and and it just seems the months are slipping away....thats slightly dramatic but I blame it on my hormones ! Some days I am so positive that I can get pregnant and then doom and gloom hits !
> 
> I know you have been ttc for a while.....how do u keep so upbeat???......
> I did think about temping but it looks a little scary - littlespy is it easy ???
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Crunchie :flower:I think people underestimate the impact of a mc on the body- I know some women get pregnant straight after an mc(Kitcat!) but for my part my body took a while to get back to normal, hormonally, after my mc. It was like it had a kind of phantom pregnancy, beyond my control. I fell a year later, almost to the day- which I'm sure you won't have to endure as time delay,(we weren't ttc until the last 4 months of that year) but it's just to highlight that mc's _can_ be quite a big deal for some women's bodies. I think mine had geared up so much to just be a 'baby pod' that it didn't know what to do with itself once it was no longer! So be patient with your body, and the more AF cycles you have, the more lovely and clean and fresh your womb for baby-that IS NOT scientific fact- that is Hollymonkific twaddle, but I like to see it that way! But it's normal your hormones are out of whack so try not to worry about it. Anyway, next month we'll be flying that :bfp: flag together :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> sorry mollykins, I dont think I am that far behind you :-(
> 
> Hollymonkey I am loving the tips...I havent tried any of those things so I am willing to give it a go. But I am not so much lean buy curvey and was v into fitness before I hurt my knee so I have been back at the gym for the last 2 weeks so I am hoping my new regime will help !
> 
> and deffo trying to reduce the coffee.....but i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE it !!!! oh and wine ....i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE that more
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to have to move to a different country during the 2ww, the wine and coffee temptation level in France is too high! Go to Norway or something. Or Finland.Click to expand...


I have been to Iceland and they made it impossible to drink out there .... Not sure what the ash situation is out there though ...... Also that naughty af was very light last night and now she is gone ....
Why is she playing tisane trick
On me ! ;-p


----------



## Crunchie

Tisane ??? Darn I phone ....."nasty trick" is what I meant !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy- I expect to see daily updated tests from you on this thread! :winkwink:
> 
> thanks mollykins.....Somedays It just feels so frustrating !!!
> 
> I got married september last year, so came of BC then and nothing happend and I found that my cycles were so iregular ! I was due back at the docs the month I fell in august then sadly I mc the day after I had a scan at the EPU.
> 
> ttc to my first and and it just seems the months are slipping away....thats slightly dramatic but I blame it on my hormones ! Some days I am so positive that I can get pregnant and then doom and gloom hits !
> 
> I know you have been ttc for a while.....how do u keep so upbeat???......
> I did think about temping but it looks a little scary - littlespy is it easy ???
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Crunchie :flower:I think people underestimate the impact of a mc on the body- I know some women get pregnant straight after an mc(Kitcat!) but for my part my body took a while to get back to normal, hormonally, after my mc it was like it had a kind of phantom pregnancy, beyond my control. I fell a year later, almost to the day- which I'm sure you won't have to endure as time delay,(we weren't ttc until the last 4 months of that year) but it's just to highlight that mc's _can_ be quite a big deal for some women's bodies. I think mine had geared up so much to just be a 'baby pod' that it didn't know what to do with itself once it was no longer! So be patient with your body, and the more AF cycles you have, the more lovely and clean and fresh your womb for baby-that IS NOT scientific fact- that is Hollymonkific twaddle, but I like to see it that way! But it's normal your hormones are out of whack so try not to worry about it. Anyway, next month we'll be flying that :bfp: flag together :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Well i tested again this morning at 14dpo, another BFN. It wasn't FMU, but the tests were IC at 25miu, so i think by now if there was anything they'd pick it up. Still waiting for AF to show up but I'm sure she's lurking right around the corner.


----------



## HollyMonkey

oops posted same message twice, LO was putting dog biscuits in her mouth so I got distracted. Or was it Crunchie telepathy again, she was making mistakes too!

where I get my opks and hpts;https://www.babyornot.co.uk/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Well i tested again this morning at 14dpo, another BFN. It wasn't FMU, but the tests were IC at 25miu, so i think by now if there was anything they'd pick it up. Still waiting for AF to show up but I'm sure she's lurking right around the corner.

Usually they'd be getting something by now I reckon, depending on O date certainty. She's swatting us like flies today.:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> sorry mollykins, I dont think I am that far behind you :-(
> 
> Hollymonkey I am loving the tips...I havent tried any of those things so I am willing to give it a go. But I am not so much lean buy curvey and was v into fitness before I hurt my knee so I have been back at the gym for the last 2 weeks so I am hoping my new regime will help !
> 
> and deffo trying to reduce the coffee.....but i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE it !!!! oh and wine ....i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE that more
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to have to move to a different country during the 2ww, the wine and coffee temptation level in France is too high! Go to Norway or something. Or Finland.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been to Iceland and they made it impossible to drink out there .... Not sure what the ash situation is out there though ...... Also that naughty af was very light last night and now she is gone ....
> Why is she playing tisane trick
> On me ! ;-pClick to expand...

Iceland it is then. I think the ash has settled, just bombs on aeroplanes to worry about now.
If it's very light and stops, could be imp bleeding? Nasty trick indeed if it isn't!!:evil:


----------



## Crunchie

Nope she is deffo here .... Decided to wait until I went work ! How kind 

Thanks for the kind words, some days I do think I need a little more time to heal !!! 

I do like to keep the humour going and I have found this thread really helpful !!'

Your pic of your baba is just to cute !!!!


----------



## Essie

Holly - I'm not 100% sure on my o date, but I'm pretty sure I am out this month. Just wish AF would hurry up now but not due til sunday.


----------



## emandi

Hello ladies :flower:
I have to confess I lost it today .... and I have ordered FR preg tests. Still cramps, spoting 4th day today ...
... and guess what! :witch: arrived an hour later :dohh: :wacko:
Never mind I'll save them posh tests for next time.
I have to admit I am a bit disappointed, but on the other hand I am going to be stuck with you, lovely ladies :flower:, for another month or so :happydance: :friends:.

Where can I get my welcome drink? :drunk:

Lots of love to all of you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> I have to confess I lost it today .... and I have ordered FR preg tests. Still cramps, spoting 4th day today ...
> ... and guess what! :witch: arrived an hour later :dohh: :wacko:
> Never mind I'll save them posh tests for next time.
> I have to admit I am a bit disappointed, but on the other hand I am going to be stuck with you, lovely ladies :flower:, for another month or so :happydance: :friends:.
> 
> Where can I get my welcome drink? :drunk:
> 
> Lots of love to all of you :hugs:

Wicked witch!:grr: Welcome drinks at my place this evening girls!

I'm thinking of getting some of them posh tests too. Even posher, I'm thinking of getting a CBFM which I really can't afford. 
Shall I, shan't I ?:muaha:

I suppose I've got my winnings money from Littlespy's :bfp::happydance: but I've spent it all already on champagne for the Mollykins thread party. Fizzy apple juice for our mascots though:winkwink: Just you wait and see, we'll _all_ be drinking fizzy apple juice at next month's 'end of 2ww party'!

Who's still waiting for what now? Any :bfp:hopefuls still lingering? :dust: to you if you are!


----------



## LittleSpy

Crunchie said:


> I know you have been ttc for a while.....how do u keep so upbeat???......
> I did think about temping but it looks a little scary - littlespy is it easy ???
> :hugs:


Temping is SUPER EASY, especially if you use Fertility Friend (luckily I never had to pay for it. FF gives a 30 day free trial for their "VIP" service and it worked so well I don't need it anymore :winkwink:).

I bought a digital basal thermometer for like $7-8. I was temping orally but to be honest, I recommend temping vaginally. :blush: I'm sometimes a mouth-breather at night and I found that caused my temps to be inaccurate sometimes. I was going to switch to vaginal temping next cycle.

Anyway, take your temp around the same time every morning. If you're using FF then all you have to do is log in and enter your temp (and any other info you want to track). If you're just using a regular BBT chart, then you just circle your temp on there or whatever. Piece of cake!:thumbup:

I loved seeing, between opks and temping, when I ovulated. I thought I had ovulated several days before that and if I hadn't been temping, we would have missed the egg *for sure* this cycle!


----------



## LittleSpy

Bah! Stupid :witch:!!
:hugs:

If it's any consolation, my boobs are absolutely killing me. As it turns out, if I'm pregnant, it's very unnecessary to poke my boobs to check if they're tender! They're also gigantic. Last night I was changing clothes and I screamed "Oh my gosh! My boobs are seriously HUMONGOUS!" And dh said "Yeah... I noticed you were looking a little juggy." :rofl: :blush: 

ic #2 today @ 13dpo. :bfp: YAY!
 



Attached Files:







13dpo resized.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sassychic

I get to pick up my car from the repair center today and I guess I will buy another test. Feel like AF will arrive any time now BUT you never know.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:
> I have to confess I lost it today .... and I have ordered FR preg tests. Still cramps, spoting 4th day today ...
> ... and guess what! :witch: arrived an hour later :dohh: :wacko:
> Never mind I'll save them posh tests for next time.
> I have to admit I am a bit disappointed, but on the other hand I am going to be stuck with you, lovely ladies :flower:, for another month or so :happydance: :friends:.
> 
> Where can I get my welcome drink? :drunk:
> 
> Lots of love to all of you :hugs:
> 
> Wicked witch!:grr: Welcome drinks at my place this evening girls!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some of them posh tests too. Even posher, I'm thinking of getting a CBFM which I really can't afford.
> Shall I, shan't I ?:muaha:
> 
> I suppose I've got my winnings money from Littlespy's :bfp::happydance: but I've spent it all already on champagne for the Mollykins thread party. Fizzy apple juice for our mascots though:winkwink: Just you wait and see, we'll _all_ be drinking fizzy apple juice at next month's 'end of 2ww party'!
> 
> Who's still waiting for what now? Any :bfp:hopefuls still lingering? :dust: to you if you are!Click to expand...

Helloo :flower:,
CBFM sounds good, but I have the same problem - can't afford it :nope:. 
That would be really great if we could all meet up :drunk:.
To my knowledge we still waiting for Newbie girl and her :bfp: (I think she said her AF is due on sunday). Rest of us are under :witch: management :wacko:.
:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy- I expect to see daily updated tests from you on this thread! :winkwink:
> 
> thanks mollykins.....Somedays It just feels so frustrating !!!
> 
> I got married september last year, so came of BC then and nothing happend and I found that my cycles were so iregular ! I was due back at the docs the month I fell in august then sadly I mc the day after I had a scan at the EPU.
> 
> ttc to my first and and it just seems the months are slipping away....thats slightly dramatic but I blame it on my hormones ! Some days I am so positive that I can get pregnant and then doom and gloom hits !
> 
> I know you have been ttc for a while.....how do u keep so upbeat???......
> I did think about temping but it looks a little scary - littlespy is it easy ???
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Temping is super easy and i highly recommend it. LittleSpy summed it up quite well. I use FF too www.fertilityfriend.com My alarm is set for 5:30 and every morning i temp, record it, and go back to sleep. I know exactly when i ovulate and how long my luteal phase is. you can also record CM, symptoms, keep record of when u :sex: and u can compare your chart to others. its great and slightly obsessive, as i am known to have that thermometer stuck in my mouth at any given time... really freaks DH out sometimes :haha: Start now if you are thinking about it. 1st day of your cycle is CD1. I don't normally temp when I'm on AF but some do just so they can stay in the habit of temping at the same time every day. the site has lots of tutorials to take all the guess work out of it too. Good luck and feel free to ask away if you have any quetions


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hugs:


emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:
> I have to confess I lost it today .... and I have ordered FR preg tests. Still cramps, spoting 4th day today ...
> ... and guess what! :witch: arrived an hour later :dohh: :wacko:
> Never mind I'll save them posh tests for next time.
> I have to admit I am a bit disappointed, but on the other hand I am going to be stuck with you, lovely ladies :flower:, for another month or so :happydance: :friends:.
> 
> Where can I get my welcome drink? :drunk:
> 
> Lots of love to all of you :hugs:
> 
> Wicked witch!:grr: Welcome drinks at my place this evening girls!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some of them posh tests too. Even posher, I'm thinking of getting a CBFM which I really can't afford.
> Shall I, shan't I ?:muaha:
> 
> I suppose I've got my winnings money from Littlespy's :bfp::happydance: but I've spent it all already on champagne for the Mollykins thread party. Fizzy apple juice for our mascots though:winkwink: Just you wait and see, we'll _all_ be drinking fizzy apple juice at next month's 'end of 2ww party'!
> 
> Who's still waiting for what now? Any :bfp:hopefuls still lingering? :dust: to you if you are!Click to expand...
> 
> Helloo :flower:,
> CBFM sounds good, but I have the same problem - can't afford it :nope:.
> That would be really great if we could all meet up :drunk:.
> To my knowledge we still waiting for Newbie girl and her :bfp: (I think she said her AF is due on sunday). Rest of us are under :witch: management :wacko:.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure i am out too. AF isn't due until Sunday but I had some pink when I wiped this morning so I'm sure :witch: will be at my front door this evening or 1st thing tomorrow morning! Really spooky that we are all starting early this cycle, but I'm glad we'll be together again on our TTW :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy- I expect to see daily updated tests from you on this thread! :winkwink:
> 
> thanks mollykins.....Somedays It just feels so frustrating !!!
> 
> I got married september last year, so came of BC then and nothing happend and I found that my cycles were so iregular ! I was due back at the docs the month I fell in august then sadly I mc the day after I had a scan at the EPU.
> 
> ttc to my first and and it just seems the months are slipping away....thats slightly dramatic but I blame it on my hormones ! Some days I am so positive that I can get pregnant and then doom and gloom hits !
> 
> I know you have been ttc for a while.....how do u keep so upbeat???......
> I did think about temping but it looks a little scary - littlespy is it easy ???
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid that's my only trick to staying upbeat sweets. I just allow myself to feel, refuse to dwell, and stay honest with myself. I become so excited, positive, and upbeat at 1 dpo because I know I've done all that I can and blah blah blah. :haha: Then hits the "mid-tww-wobble" and well... you know how it goes. :wacko: I guess, you just do your best and take comfort in that. :friends: I am so sorry to hear about your loss sweets. I know how hard that is. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Mollykins :flower: and Crunchie :flower:,
> you are making me cry ... :cry:
> I am sorry it didn't work out for you this month :hugs:. And even more for all that time you have been TTC. Can not imagine coping that well myself.
> I honestly wish you that it happens soon for you :dust:
> 
> Mollykins, I hope your O will hapen outside those dates your DH is away. Sometimes I think it would be good to get my AF now, so I can have all that exciting 2 weeks of waiting with you.
> My AF didn't come yet :nope: and don't exactly now when it is due as my cycle can be longer than I think. Did a little 'in and out' trick to check the situation :blush: (TMI all brown), still spotting tiny bit. 4th day now. Still :bfn:.
> I hope your DH is coming soon to offer some support.
> :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie, stay positive, i am sure it will happen for you soon x. And you are quite lucky to be testing with Mollykins this month .
> I will probably joining you soon.
> 
> Thinking of you, girls.Click to expand...

Thank you for the sympathy and support sweets. :flower: I certainly don't want you to cry though! :hugs: I'm not giving up, it'll happen and I'm going to be patient (mostly) :winkwink: 

My OH is going to be coming home tomorrow! :happydance: 

Hmm... do you normally spot before AF?? If not this might be good for you. :thumbup: The implantation process can actually take up to 4 days. Do you see where I am going with this? 4 days of spotting... up to 4 days to implant...??? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- All right, forget what I said about IB in that last post. I finally caught up on reading only to find the :witch: bashed you as well. 

Ladies- It's odd that we are all getting tagged by the :witch: early this month but bring on the new round! :thumbup: I think I will be more of a cheer leader this cycle since my OH is going to be out of town during that special fertile time. I was also thinking that perhaps those of us that do not have a cycle day ticker in their signature should get one. Purely selfish reasons... I feel like such a dunce asking what dpo everyone is and then forgetting the next moment. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Holy cow. Add "heightened sense of smell" to my list of symptoms. The man in the cubical next to me is having fish for lunch and I'm about to be sick. I was hoping my hatred of seafood would be one of those tastes that change with pregnancy but... it's safe to say nope. :sick: He eats fish for lunch a lot -- I forsee this being a problem for me. Hopefully I can find a good solution. Maybe some air freshener spray or something? We'll see.

That makes me think of Pam's m/s on the American version of The Office. Dwight refused to not eat smelly food at his desk so Pam started puking in her trashcan while looking at him which of course caused everyone in the office to commense vomitting. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- I also dislike seafood and the smell drove me to the toilet every time when I was pregnant. With my first pregnancy I also had a vomit-reaction to the smell of parmesan cheese. Ahh the joys! :D Always worth it though. Congrats again LittleSpy. :hugs:


----------



## misstia

Congrats LittleSpy you don't know how happy I am for you. I was with you last month and was praying for everyone this month....I'm 10dpo, haven't tested yet. But hoping this is my month too.

Congrats again.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> I have to confess I lost it today .... and I have ordered FR preg tests. Still cramps, spoting 4th day today ...
> ... and guess what! :witch: arrived an hour later :dohh: :wacko:
> Never mind I'll save them posh tests for next time.
> I have to admit I am a bit disappointed, but on the other hand I am going to be stuck with you, lovely ladies :flower:, for another month or so :happydance: :friends:.
> 
> Where can I get my welcome drink? :drunk:
> 
> Lots of love to all of you :hugs:

Hi emandi
Sorry hun. We'll catch that egg next month. My box of 25 tests had just arrived on my desk when af arrived so i'll be a poas addict next month for sure :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had a lovely raspberry ripple bubbly bath and felt myself fill with optimism for the next round, and I really hope to share it with you gals. True, Kitcat and Littlespy have moved onto greener pastures, but it could be us next time grazing over yonder. I have objectives and resolutions for next month:
> 
> 1)Put on weight-I'm a lean whippet and apparently this can affect fertility,(that avatar monkey to the left reassures me that it is nonetheless possible) I do eat loads but I move alot (no car and 3 bikes!) but goal is +2 kilos!
> 
> 2) Eat eggs and sunflower seeds- apparently Vit E content helps fertility
> 
> 3)Grapefruit juice for CM
> 
> 4)Reduce caffeine and alcohol even before 2ww (maybe not during AF, lets stay realistic here)
> 
> 5)Humm I don't smoke, so I guess 'don't start smoking' is my goal on that one. Probably the only one I'll manage!
> 
> 6) Buy a CBFM, if that counts as an objective! Not sure how to hide that one from DH though. "oh no it's just my new i-pod darling; yes! that's right, you recharge the batteries by weeing on these inserts- isn't it clever how they've harnessed renewable energy sources now!"
> 
> Please share if you have other things for my 'Inevitable Baby' list:thumbup:

Oh HollyMonkey! Thank you for the laugh!! :rofl:
(just catching up with reading posts now)
I wish I had the whippet problem...I'm on the opposite end of the scale. I'm going to lose 2kg this month - being overweight can also affect the fertility issue


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:
> I have to confess I lost it today .... and I have ordered FR preg tests. Still cramps, spoting 4th day today ...
> ... and guess what! :witch: arrived an hour later :dohh: :wacko:
> Never mind I'll save them posh tests for next time.
> I have to admit I am a bit disappointed, but on the other hand I am going to be stuck with you, lovely ladies :flower:, for another month or so :happydance: :friends:.
> 
> Where can I get my welcome drink? :drunk:
> 
> Lots of love to all of you :hugs:
> 
> Hi emandi
> Sorry hun. We'll catch that egg next month. My box of 25 tests had just arrived on my desk when af arrived so i'll be a poas addict next month for sure :haha:Click to expand...

Hey TrinityMom :flower:,
we (nearly) all are following you :winkwink:.
I'm glad to see you so positive :thumbup: and well prepared for the next round :haha:.
I'm sure we get there at the end :yellow:.
:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

question questions questions ....

Hollymonkific twaddle.....this is my new most fav saying !!!:haha:

also I was using a CBFM but the month I didnt I fell pregnany ! go figure....I really do think they are a good idea and you can get them off ebay for half the price. It was through this monitor that I found out that I wasnt perhaps ovulating every month. I think my body surges and the stops as would get highs but no peaks ....and then it stops u from testing so would miss it ! also I was testing in the AM and you shouldnt do this ..... I live and learn. SoI picked it up on the opks this month I might stick with the cheap opks and temping and lots of november loving .

now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Bah! Stupid :witch:!!
> :hugs:
> 
> If it's any consolation, my boobs are absolutely killing me. As it turns out, if I'm pregnant, it's very unnecessary to poke my boobs to check if they're tender! They're also gigantic. Last night I was changing clothes and I screamed "Oh my gosh! My boobs are seriously HUMONGOUS!" And dh said "Yeah... I noticed you were looking a little juggy." :rofl: :blush:
> 
> ic #2 today @ 13dpo. :bfp: YAY!

Hello Juggy! That 13dpo shot of the line is looking booootifuull!


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies- I've been looking into it and I think I am going to use soft cups this cycle. They are relatively cheap and (I would imagine) very helpful. :thumbup: I'm definitely a fan of cheap as TTC for so many months has started to rack up quite a bill! AND softcups double as a feminine hygiene product when the :witch: is here. :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:
> I have to confess I lost it today .... and I have ordered FR preg tests. Still cramps, spoting 4th day today ...
> ... and guess what! :witch: arrived an hour later :dohh: :wacko:
> Never mind I'll save them posh tests for next time.
> I have to admit I am a bit disappointed, but on the other hand I am going to be stuck with you, lovely ladies :flower:, for another month or so :happydance: :friends:.
> 
> Where can I get my welcome drink? :drunk:
> 
> Lots of love to all of you :hugs:
> 
> Wicked witch!:grr: Welcome drinks at my place this evening girls!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some of them posh tests too. Even posher, I'm thinking of getting a CBFM which I really can't afford.
> Shall I, shan't I ?:muaha:
> 
> I suppose I've got my winnings money from Littlespy's :bfp::happydance: but I've spent it all already on champagne for the Mollykins thread party. Fizzy apple juice for our mascots though:winkwink: Just you wait and see, we'll _all_ be drinking fizzy apple juice at next month's 'end of 2ww party'!
> 
> Who's still waiting for what now? Any :bfp:hopefuls still lingering? :dust: to you if you are!Click to expand...


HollyMonkey, loooove your new picture :thumbup:. Not surprised you want some more of those :winkwink:.
:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Ladies- I've been looking into it and I think I am going to use soft cups this cycle. They are relatively cheap and (I would imagine) very helpful. :thumbup: I'm definitely a fan of cheap as TTC for so many months has started to rack up quite a bill! AND softcups double as a feminine hygiene product when the :witch: is here. :winkwink:

Hey Mollykins what other things have you tried????

I agree with Emandi that pic hollymonkey is toooooooooooooo cute !!!

how do i get a pic on here ????:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks girls! :baby: just got a new tooth this morning (I got the:witch:, she got the tooth fairy!:dust:) so I thought I'd celebrate it with a new pic! Can hardly see The Tooth once the pic is reduced so much though!

And I put a pic of us in matching raincoats :rain:as my profile pic, if you want a nose!!

Took me ages to do my avatar Crunchie- I put my photos on Picasa in the end- it was the only way I could see to get the pixel size down. And discovered today that I can add text-:wohoo:

It's a ticker I want now. Molly!! How do you get a ticker?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ladies- I've been looking into it and I think I am going to use soft cups this cycle. They are relatively cheap and (I would imagine) very helpful. :thumbup: I'm definitely a fan of cheap as TTC for so many months has started to rack up quite a bill! AND softcups double as a feminine hygiene product when the :witch: is here. :winkwink:

Tell me about it Molly. I did a reckless thing today, I've purchased online a CBFM:blush: Don't tell DH:shhh: My argument is that if he's only going to give me until April to fall pregnant, then I'm going to need all the help I can get. And I will tell him it can be used afterwards as an unreliable form of birthcontrol.
Oh dear he's going to murder me when he finds out.:gun:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy- I also dislike seafood and the smell drove me to the toilet every time when I was pregnant. With my first pregnancy I also had a vomit-reaction to the smell of parmesan cheese. Ahh the joys! :D Always worth it though. Congrats again LittleSpy. :hugs:

It was the smell of my own perfume I couldn't take! And I'd just got a new bottle:growlmad: Once I stopped breastfeeding I liked it again- weird huh! (Hugo Boss Essence pour Femme, in case you were wondering)


----------



## LittleSpy

Crunchie said:


> now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:

The VIP version (you get a free trial & after 30 days have to pay for it) definitely does all the lines and stuff for you. I'm not sure about the free version (I may find out tomorrow because my VIP trial ends). :shrug: I was going to pay for 3 months of the VIP version if it didn't work out for me this cycle.

Temping is really only good to see when you ovulated AFTER the fact. OPKs are for predicting ovulation before it happens. So, using the 2 together lets you pinpoint ovulation pretty darn well. For me, I didn't get a positive OPK until about 11pm on October 22. Dh & I :sex: 3-4 hours later because of it. By 8am October 23rd my temp had spiked (which supposedly happens *after* ovulation) but I had another positive opk that morning so dh & I :sex: that afternoon just in case. I felt what I consider to be ovulation pain later that day, so I guess I feel that pain *after* I ovulate, or maybe my temp spikes the day I ovulate & I'm really only 12dpo today, who knows. 

All I know is it was the opks (I used ics!) and temping that got me my :bfp:! Well, I guess the dh helped a little, too. :haha: But I had already had O pain on October 19th so I thought I had already ovulated so I really don't think we would've :sex: that night or that afternoon without the opks & temps.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had a lovely raspberry ripple bubbly bath and felt myself fill with optimism for the next round, and I really hope to share it with you gals. True, Kitcat and Littlespy have moved onto greener pastures, but it could be us next time grazing over yonder. I have objectives and resolutions for next month:
> 
> 1)Put on weight-I'm a lean whippet and apparently this can affect fertility,(that avatar monkey to the left reassures me that it is nonetheless possible) I do eat loads but I move alot (no car and 3 bikes!) but goal is +2 kilos!
> 
> 2) Eat eggs and sunflower seeds- apparently Vit E content helps fertility
> 
> 3)Grapefruit juice for CM
> 
> 4)Reduce caffeine and alcohol even before 2ww (maybe not during AF, lets stay realistic here)
> 
> 5)Humm I don't smoke, so I guess 'don't start smoking' is my goal on that one. Probably the only one I'll manage!
> 
> 6) Buy a CBFM, if that counts as an objective! Not sure how to hide that one from DH though. "oh no it's just my new i-pod darling; yes! that's right, you recharge the batteries by weeing on these inserts- isn't it clever how they've harnessed renewable energy sources now!"
> 
> Please share if you have other things for my 'Inevitable Baby' list:thumbup:
> 
> Oh HollyMonkey! Thank you for the laugh!! :rofl:
> (just catching up with reading posts now)
> I wish I had the whippet problem...I'm on the opposite end of the scale. I'm going to lose 2kg this month - being overweight can also affect the fertility issueClick to expand...

Well that's great! We don't even need Molly to help us on the Maths with that one! Just give me your 2kgs and we're both at our optimum fertile weight:yipee:


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks girls! :baby: just got a new tooth this morning (I got the:witch:, she got the tooth fairy!:dust:) so I thought I'd celebrate it with a new pic! Can hardly see The Tooth once the pic is reduced so much though!
> 
> And I put a pic of us in matching raincoats :rain:as my profile pic, if you want a nose!!

 <3
Your LO is completely and absolutely adorable. Every time I see her picture my uterus hurts! I can hardly wait to have one of those! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:

Not a silly question at all! FF's software will tell you what day u ovulate based on the info u provide. It won't predict ovulation though b/c Ovulation day can't be determined until the temp rises and of course once that happens it's pretty much too late. the primary indicators are your temp and CM. once u have O'ed there will be a red vertical line going through your graph on the day they determine you O, and another red horizonal line that is your coverline. Pre-o temps should fairly remain beneath the coverline, and post-o temps should remain above it. If you have not achieved pregnancy for that cycle you temp should fall back below the coverline once AF arrives. Check this out when you have some time
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/videos.html this gives a good overview. Hope that helps! Feel free to ask more questions b/c I was a tad :wacko: confused at 1st too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! :baby: just got a new tooth this morning (I got the:witch:, she got the tooth fairy!:dust:) so I thought I'd celebrate it with a new pic! Can hardly see The Tooth once the pic is reduced so much though!
> 
> And I put a pic of us in matching raincoats :rain:as my profile pic, if you want a nose!!
> 
> <3
> Your LO is completely and absolutely adorable. Every time I see her picture my uterus hurts! I can hardly wait to have one of those! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aw thankyou Littlespy! Just 9 months and you'll have one... it goes quick though so ENJOY! Ah the gorgeousness of it. You and Kit-cat, a Smidge pregnant, but oh what a big thing a Smidge can be! You've done the main bit, as far as I know the whole genetic make-up of your offspring is already determined. Scary huh? Whatever you do or ingest will not change that mother-in-law's nose, those short legs of daddy etc etc! Magic. Just Magic.

Congrats again!:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:
> 
> Not a silly question at all! FF's software will tell you what day u ovulate based on the info u provide. It won't predict ovulation though b/c Ovulation day can't be determined until the temp rises and of course once that happens it's pretty much too late. the primary indicators are your temp and CM. once u have O'ed there will be a red vertical line going through your graph on the day they determine you O, and another red horizonal line that is your coverline. Pre-o temps should fairly remain beneath the coverline, and post-o temps should remain above it. If you have not achieved pregnancy for that cycle you temp should fall back below the coverline once AF arrives. Check this out when you have some time
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/videos.html this gives a good overview. Hope that helps! Feel free to ask more questions b/c I was a tad :wacko: confused at 1st too.Click to expand...

thanks newbie ! thats great....just trying to decide a good time to set my alarm to test ! DH is onboard so she said he would do the alarm and wake me up ! so I am best to use opks as well and then temp and then I can track once I think I have ovulated .........I think I get it ! I will give it a go....I have nothing to lose :thumbup: when u look into all this stuff the body is so clever really !!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:
> 
> Not a silly question at all! FF's software will tell you what day u ovulate based on the info u provide. It won't predict ovulation though b/c Ovulation day can't be determined until the temp rises and of course once that happens it's pretty much too late. the primary indicators are your temp and CM. once u have O'ed there will be a red vertical line going through your graph on the day they determine you O, and another red horizonal line that is your coverline. Pre-o temps should fairly remain beneath the coverline, and post-o temps should remain above it. If you have not achieved pregnancy for that cycle you temp should fall back below the coverline once AF arrives. Check this out when you have some time
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/videos.html this gives a good overview. Hope that helps! Feel free to ask more questions b/c I was a tad :wacko: confused at 1st too.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks newbie ! thats great....just trying to decide a good time to set my alarm to test ! DH is onboard so she said he would do the alarm and wake me up ! so I am best to use opks as well and then temp and then I can track once I think I have ovulated .........I think I get it ! I will give it a go....I have nothing to lose :thumbup: when u look into all this stuff the body is so clever really !!!!!Click to expand...

Goodluck girls.:thumbup::thumbup: The thought of an alarm_ before_ LO self-operates her musical mobile in the early hours, her latest new trick (which we get_ In Stereo _on the monitor by our bed) horrifies me. I cannot temp! And FF refused my membership so I'm sulking them still.[-( But I could temp without FF. It's that early wakeup without it being_100%_ necessary. Am I lazy? Am I not dedicated? I'm worried now! But I've ordered a CBFM! Anything to avoid temping!!!!!!!!!!!!argghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- go ahead and just click on my ticker and it will bring you to the website where you can make your own. :thumbup: Make sure your copy the right code. There are three code options, the one that is for forums is the one you want. Then you just paste it in your signature and you are good to go. :happydance: 

LittleSpy- HollyMonkey is right... it goes by so fast! Soak it up! Before you know it your little one is going to school *sniff* ... oh wait... that's me. :haha: Time definitely moves faster when you are a mommy.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:
> 
> Not a silly question at all! FF's software will tell you what day u ovulate based on the info u provide. It won't predict ovulation though b/c Ovulation day can't be determined until the temp rises and of course once that happens it's pretty much too late. the primary indicators are your temp and CM. once u have O'ed there will be a red vertical line going through your graph on the day they determine you O, and another red horizonal line that is your coverline. Pre-o temps should fairly remain beneath the coverline, and post-o temps should remain above it. If you have not achieved pregnancy for that cycle you temp should fall back below the coverline once AF arrives. Check this out when you have some time
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/videos.html this gives a good overview. Hope that helps! Feel free to ask more questions b/c I was a tad :wacko: confused at 1st too.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks newbie ! thats great....just trying to decide a good time to set my alarm to test ! DH is onboard so she said he would do the alarm and wake me up ! so I am best to use opks as well and then temp and then I can track once I think I have ovulated .........I think I get it ! I will give it a go....I have nothing to lose :thumbup: when u look into all this stuff the body is so clever really !!!!!Click to expand...

Amazing, isn't it? Just remember to move as little as possible when you 1st wake. Don't get out of bed, don't drink anything, or go potty, as all these things can cause your temp to rise. They say even talking can affect your temp! And make sure when you temp, that you've had at least 3 hrs of undisturbed :sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:
> 
> Not a silly question at all! FF's software will tell you what day u ovulate based on the info u provide. It won't predict ovulation though b/c Ovulation day can't be determined until the temp rises and of course once that happens it's pretty much too late. the primary indicators are your temp and CM. once u have O'ed there will be a red vertical line going through your graph on the day they determine you O, and another red horizonal line that is your coverline. Pre-o temps should fairly remain beneath the coverline, and post-o temps should remain above it. If you have not achieved pregnancy for that cycle you temp should fall back below the coverline once AF arrives. Check this out when you have some time
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/videos.html this gives a good overview. Hope that helps! Feel free to ask more questions b/c I was a tad :wacko: confused at 1st too.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks newbie ! thats great....just trying to decide a good time to set my alarm to test ! DH is onboard so she said he would do the alarm and wake me up ! so I am best to use opks as well and then temp and then I can track once I think I have ovulated .........I think I get it ! I will give it a go....I have nothing to lose :thumbup: when u look into all this stuff the body is so clever really !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Goodluck girls.:thumbup::thumbup: The thought of an alarm_ before_ LO self-operates her musical mobile in the early hours, her latest new trick (which we get_ In Stereo _on the monitor by our bed) horrifies me. I cannot temp! And FF refused my membership so I'm sulking them still.[-( But I could temp without FF. It's that early wakeup without it being_100%_ necessary. Am I lazy? Am I not dedicated? I'm worried now! But I've ordered a CBFM! Anything to avoid temping!!!!!!!!!!!!argghhhhh!!!!!!Click to expand...

that is so weird that FF didn't accept you. I didn't know there were admission requiements:shrug: but leave it to you to break them! :haha: You're right tho, you don't need them to chart! as for the 5:30 wake up, i'm not sure why I do it so early. there's some rule about adding or subtracting to your temp (i'm sure littlespy can explain it better) depending on when u wake up, but i don't think that matters as long as you temp at the same time every day.

btw - Holly your little munchkn is so adorable! I could just pinch her little cheeks thru my screen!!:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey- go ahead and just click on my ticker and it will bring you to the website where you can make your own. :thumbup: Make sure your copy the right code. There are three code options, the one that is for forums is the one you want. Then you just paste it in your signature and you are good to go. :happydance:
> 
> LittleSpy- HollyMonkey is right... it goes by so fast! Soak it up! Before you know it your little one is going to school *sniff* ... oh wait... that's me. :haha: Time definitely moves faster when you are a mommy.

Aw don't! I get weepy-( not about the ticker!) but about how fast the baby bit goes. 2 teeth already, 10 months old *birthday* yesterday, weepy weepy.God I well up quick. School is just round the corner, weep weep. And then she'll have babies of her own. Stop, Stop!The taps turn on so quick for me! I have posts to finish! So; about that ticker Molly. I will dry my sentimental eyes and go click on it.... THANKS!


----------



## Mollykins

Trust me HollyMonkey, I am just as weepy at times. My first is 5 years old and my BABY is 3.5 years old!! :saywhat: I think about my girls growing up and going to their first dance, having the first boyfriend, first kiss, first heartbreak, OMG... driving???, graduation, university... moving away??? :sad2: :cry: 

Okay, your ticker... is here yet?? I better check... *sniff* :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:
> 
> Not a silly question at all! FF's software will tell you what day u ovulate based on the info u provide. It won't predict ovulation though b/c Ovulation day can't be determined until the temp rises and of course once that happens it's pretty much too late. the primary indicators are your temp and CM. once u have O'ed there will be a red vertical line going through your graph on the day they determine you O, and another red horizonal line that is your coverline. Pre-o temps should fairly remain beneath the coverline, and post-o temps should remain above it. If you have not achieved pregnancy for that cycle you temp should fall back below the coverline once AF arrives. Check this out when you have some time
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/videos.html this gives a good overview. Hope that helps! Feel free to ask more questions b/c I was a tad :wacko: confused at 1st too.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks newbie ! thats great....just trying to decide a good time to set my alarm to test ! DH is onboard so she said he would do the alarm and wake me up ! so I am best to use opks as well and then temp and then I can track once I think I have ovulated .........I think I get it ! I will give it a go....I have nothing to lose :thumbup: when u look into all this stuff the body is so clever really !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Goodluck girls.:thumbup::thumbup: The thought of an alarm_ before_ LO self-operates her musical mobile in the early hours, her latest new trick (which we get_ In Stereo _on the monitor by our bed) horrifies me. I cannot temp! And FF refused my membership so I'm sulking them still.[-( But I could temp without FF. It's that early wakeup without it being_100%_ necessary. Am I lazy? Am I not dedicated? I'm worried now! But I've ordered a CBFM! Anything to avoid temping!!!!!!!!!!!!argghhhhh!!!!!!Click to expand...



Hollymonkey - be warned you new CBFM may be like marmite ....you may love it or hate it. 

I found myself some days giving it the evil eye when it stayed low.....and the when your sure its going to go peak nope its keeps you low !!!! oh some days I really hate that monitor :evil:

then when you least expect it.....NO TEST NEEDED !!!! ahhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Trust me HollyMonkey, I am just as weepy at times. My first is 5 years old and my BABY is 3.5 years old!! :saywhat: I think about my girls growing up and going to their first dance, having the first boyfriend, first kiss, first heartbreak, OMG... driving???, graduation, university... moving away??? :sad2: :cry:
> 
> Okay, your ticker... is here yet?? I better check... *sniff* :winkwink:

:help: I'm so crap with computers!:help:I tried really hard I clicked on your ticker, got to that site, I gave them all my details, got to choose my ticker (chose same as Newbie, just noticed, pink flowers) but didn't know how to do all the copy and paste stuff. :cry:How do you get it from...THEM....to.....US?!!! Don't get it. But did my avatar CRUNCHIE *does smug face*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> now this may be a silly question littlespy and the other kind ladies.....does it work it all out on the chart out on FF......??? your graphs all have lines on and things so do I just do my temp and record it ???? and will it tell me when I should be ovulating or do I work it out ????:dohh:
> 
> Not a silly question at all! FF's software will tell you what day u ovulate based on the info u provide. It won't predict ovulation though b/c Ovulation day can't be determined until the temp rises and of course once that happens it's pretty much too late. the primary indicators are your temp and CM. once u have O'ed there will be a red vertical line going through your graph on the day they determine you O, and another red horizonal line that is your coverline. Pre-o temps should fairly remain beneath the coverline, and post-o temps should remain above it. If you have not achieved pregnancy for that cycle you temp should fall back below the coverline once AF arrives. Check this out when you have some time
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/videos.html this gives a good overview. Hope that helps! Feel free to ask more questions b/c I was a tad :wacko: confused at 1st too.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks newbie ! thats great....just trying to decide a good time to set my alarm to test ! DH is onboard so she said he would do the alarm and wake me up ! so I am best to use opks as well and then temp and then I can track once I think I have ovulated .........I think I get it ! I will give it a go....I have nothing to lose :thumbup: when u look into all this stuff the body is so clever really !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Goodluck girls.:thumbup::thumbup: The thought of an alarm_ before_ LO self-operates her musical mobile in the early hours, her latest new trick (which we get_ In Stereo _on the monitor by our bed) horrifies me. I cannot temp! And FF refused my membership so I'm sulking them still.[-( But I could temp without FF. It's that early wakeup without it being_100%_ necessary. Am I lazy? Am I not dedicated? I'm worried now! But I've ordered a CBFM! Anything to avoid temping!!!!!!!!!!!!argghhhhh!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hollymonkey - be warned you new CBFM may be like marmite ....you may love it or hate it.
> 
> I found myself some days giving it the evil eye when it stayed low.....and the when your sure its going to go peak nope its keeps you low !!!! oh some days I really hate that monitor :evil:
> 
> then when you least expect it.....NO TEST NEEDED !!!! ahhhClick to expand...

Oh F**k! Mind you, I_ LOVE _Marmite, so if it really is like marmite...[-o&lt;


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How do you get it from...THEM....to.....US?!!! Don't get it. But did my avatar CRUNCHIE *does smug face*
> 
> in the other site, copy the code, i think it's the 2nd one that will work for our message boards. then back on this site go to User CP (control panel) and along the left side under Settings & Options click on Edit Signature. from there u should be able to paste what u copied from the other site directly into the Edit Signature dialog box. and of course you can add extras it it as i have. hope that helps!Click to expand...


----------



## Crunchie

AH HA ! crunchie finally has a face !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trust me HollyMonkey, I am just as weepy at times. My first is 5 years old and my BABY is 3.5 years old!! :saywhat: I think about my girls growing up and going to their first dance, having the first boyfriend, first kiss, first heartbreak, OMG... driving???, graduation, university... moving away??? :sad2: :cry:
> 
> Okay, your ticker... is here yet?? I better check... *sniff* :winkwink:
> 
> :help: I'm so crap with computers!:help:I tried really hard I clicked on your ticker, got to that site, I gave them all my details, got to choose my ticker (chose same as Newbie, just noticed, pink flowers) but didn't know how to do all the copy and paste stuff. :cry:How do you get it from...THEM....to.....US?!!! Don't get it. But did my avatar CRUNCHIE *does smug face*Click to expand...

Okay, I'm a cheater... give me your information and I'll do it for you then I will pm you the code to copy and paste into your signature.


----------



## Mollykins

Hahaha, or you could listen to newbie... she's not a cheater. She'll explain it to you. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Marmite... never had the *ahem* to try it. I'd rather not be sick... I've heard it's death on toast... I'll stick to my orange marmalade. :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies- I've been looking into it and I think I am going to use soft cups this cycle. They are relatively cheap and (I would imagine) very helpful. :thumbup: I'm definitely a fan of cheap as TTC for so many months has started to rack up quite a bill! AND softcups double as a feminine hygiene product when the :witch: is here. :winkwink:
> 
> Tell me about it Molly. I did a reckless thing today, I've purchased online a CBFM:blush: Don't tell DH:shhh: My argument is that if he's only going to give me until April to fall pregnant, then I'm going to need all the help I can get. And I will tell him it can be used afterwards as an unreliable form of birthcontrol.
> Oh dear he's going to murder me when he finds out.:gun:Click to expand...

Holly and Molly (it's like you are sisters sharing the same sense of humour :haha:)
It's not just you two who pleased retailers :blush:. I just came back from shops with couple of vitamins and supplements to help me succeed in this round :happydance:.
I decided to take EPO from CD1 until ovulation, vitamin B6 to lengthen my LP, also ordered Maca - have you heard about it?. And I will carry on taking pregn. vitamis and my Apimist.
Mad, isn't it? :saywhat:
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> AH HA ! crunchie finally has a face !!!!

Woo hoo! My 2 cats will be DELIGHTED!


----------



## Crunchie

I love marmite !!!!

I also bought the husband some wellman today......he just shrugged and took it !!! no questions asked lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trust me HollyMonkey, I am just as weepy at times. My first is 5 years old and my BABY is 3.5 years old!! :saywhat: I think about my girls growing up and going to their first dance, having the first boyfriend, first kiss, first heartbreak, OMG... driving???, graduation, university... moving away??? :sad2: :cry:
> 
> Okay, your ticker... is here yet?? I better check... *sniff* :winkwink:
> 
> :help: I'm so crap with computers!:help:I tried really hard I clicked on your ticker, got to that site, I gave them all my details, got to choose my ticker (chose same as Newbie, just noticed, pink flowers) but didn't know how to do all the copy and paste stuff. :cry:How do you get it from...THEM....to.....US?!!! Don't get it. But did my avatar CRUNCHIE *does smug face*Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm a cheater... give me your information and I'll do it for you then I will pm you the code to copy and paste into your signature.Click to expand...

Tried again. Can't do it. Ready to cheat. what info do you need? identity name, password, e mail, and cycle day they asked of me? Shall I pm that to you? Anything else?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trust me HollyMonkey, I am just as weepy at times. My first is 5 years old and my BABY is 3.5 years old!! :saywhat: I think about my girls growing up and going to their first dance, having the first boyfriend, first kiss, first heartbreak, OMG... driving???, graduation, university... moving away??? :sad2: :cry:
> 
> Okay, your ticker... is here yet?? I better check... *sniff* :winkwink:
> 
> :help: I'm so crap with computers!:help:I tried really hard I clicked on your ticker, got to that site, I gave them all my details, got to choose my ticker (chose same as Newbie, just noticed, pink flowers) but didn't know how to do all the copy and paste stuff. :cry:How do you get it from...THEM....to.....US?!!! Don't get it. But did my avatar CRUNCHIE *does smug face*Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm a cheater... give me your information and I'll do it for you then I will pm you the code to copy and paste into your signature.Click to expand...
> 
> Tried again. Can't do it. Ready to cheat. what info do you need? identity name, password, e mail, and cycle day they asked of me? Shall I pm that to you? Anything else?Click to expand...

Haha, not so much info. :rofl: You make it hard on yourself don't you?? I just need to know how many days in your cycle, when you started, and your LP length.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies- I've been looking into it and I think I am going to use soft cups this cycle. They are relatively cheap and (I would imagine) very helpful. :thumbup: I'm definitely a fan of cheap as TTC for so many months has started to rack up quite a bill! AND softcups double as a feminine hygiene product when the :witch: is here. :winkwink:
> 
> Tell me about it Molly. I did a reckless thing today, I've purchased online a CBFM:blush: Don't tell DH:shhh: My argument is that if he's only going to give me until April to fall pregnant, then I'm going to need all the help I can get. And I will tell him it can be used afterwards as an unreliable form of birthcontrol.
> Oh dear he's going to murder me when he finds out.:gun:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly and Molly (it's like you are sisters sharing the same sense of humour :haha:)
> 
> 
> It's not just you two who pleased retailers :blush:. I just came back from shops with couple of vitamins and supplements to help me succeed in this round :happydance:.
> I decided to take EPO from CD1 until ovulation, vitamin B6 to lengthen my LP, also ordered Maca - have you heard about it?. And I will carry on taking pregn. vitamis and my Apimist.
> Mad, isn't it? :saywhat:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, only I don't think any sane mother or father would call their daughters Holly and Molly, except me maybe:wacko: I wanted to call bubba Molly but it didn't work in French, neither does Holly but I got stubborn over it by that point!I've decided I'm going to have another girl and call her Emily. If that damn expensive Marmite monitor does its stuff.

Your retail investment sounds good.:thumbup: I want all that vitamin stuff but the French are so not clued up on it. They just buy poodles if they don't get pregnant:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies- I've been looking into it and I think I am going to use soft cups this cycle. They are relatively cheap and (I would imagine) very helpful. :thumbup: I'm definitely a fan of cheap as TTC for so many months has started to rack up quite a bill! AND softcups double as a feminine hygiene product when the :witch: is here. :winkwink:
> 
> Tell me about it Molly. I did a reckless thing today, I've purchased online a CBFM:blush: Don't tell DH:shhh: My argument is that if he's only going to give me until April to fall pregnant, then I'm going to need all the help I can get. And I will tell him it can be used afterwards as an unreliable form of birthcontrol.
> Oh dear he's going to murder me when he finds out.:gun:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly and Molly (it's like you are sisters sharing the same sense of humour :haha:)
> It's not just you two who pleased retailers :blush:. I just came back from shops with couple of vitamins and supplements to help me succeed in this round :happydance:.
> I decided to take EPO from CD1 until ovulation, vitamin B6 to lengthen my LP, also ordered Maca - have you heard about it?. And I will carry on taking pregn. vitamis and my Apimist.
> Mad, isn't it? :saywhat:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe it's all in the names? Holly... Molly? :winkwink: By the way Holly, I think that's a brilliant argument. If he really is going to stick to his :gun: on the whole deadline than you should be able to do everything you can to improve your chances. Makes perfect sense to me! :thumbup:

Emandi- I'm not going to put too much into this cycle since OH will be out of town. I'll let my poor body rest one. :haha: I haven't heard of Maca... what is it?


----------



## Crunchie

oh I have a ticker too....didnt want to be left out !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Marmite... never had the *ahem* to try it. I'd rather not be sick... I've heard it's death on toast... I'll stick to my orange marmalade. :thumbup:

The entire French population hate it too, which is why I'm already giving LO marmite on bread (yeah I know, way too salty for bubbas) but I'd like her to have a party trick to impress French bods later in life! And I LOVE MARMITE, how can she miss out on such an experience! Train'em young I say!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Molly! I'll PM you all my details tomorrow, gotta hit the sack now! THANKS and hope between us we can get me a Ticker!!!!! Bonne Nuit Les Petits xxx:sleep::sleep:


----------



## Essie

I think I just experienced my first evap! Just looked at the test I used earlier and a faint line has appeared. Luckily I'm in a fairly rational mood so know it is most likely an evap.


----------



## Mollykins

Essie- :test: tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> oh I have a ticker too....didnt want to be left out !!!!

Congratulations on your ticker:happydance:

Tomorrow, me ticker too:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I think I just experienced my first evap! Just looked at the test I used earlier and a faint line has appeared. Luckily I'm in a fairly rational mood so know it is most likely an evap.

As my sister says;:test: tomorrow fmu

This is positively exciting, just when I was off to bed! How _long_ after????(evap line)


----------



## Essie

I used it a few hours ago so almost def an evap. But will test again with fmu just in case.

I'm also off to bed as have to be up at half five but will update quickly before work!


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep good sweets!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I used it a few hours ago so almost def an evap. But will test again with fmu just in case.
> 
> I'm also off to bed as have to be up at half five but will update quickly before work!

If it was a few hours ago then probably evap- I _hate _being rational but better to have a lovely surprise! Sleep well xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, essie! I'm excited about your FMU tomorrow! :haha:

I did a digi with afternoon pee I had only been holding for about 2 hours (which is just about the maximum amount of time I can hold it at this point :rofl:)!

For some reason, every time I take another test I think "Okay... NOW it's official!" 

Unfortunately I can't explain about adding and subtracting to your temp when you're temping. I just tried to take mine between 7am and 8am every day. I was so excited about it I was waking up before 8am on my own on the weekends to take it (I'm a sleeper inner for sure).

I have a question for all the lovely ladies with LOs already -- when did you schedule your first OB visit? I think the standard in the US is 8 weeks... but I'd really love to schedule my first at 12 weeks for insurance purposes. Is that terribly wrong? If I go in December it's like I'm just throwing away hundreds of dollars. :nope: And I guess I don't see too much of a point in going before then anyway. I already comprehend the whole eat healthy, avoid certain foods, & take vitamins bit. What do you all think, honestly?
 



Attached Files:







ept pregnant 13dpo.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- they schedule you at 8 weeks here in the states and at that appointment they check your height, weight, blood pressure, I believe they prick your finger for iron level check, listen to the HEARTBEAT!!! (My favorite part :winkwink: ) and they figure your EDD (even though you already know it ;) ) They will do an internal check- yes, kind of like a pap. They will check your uterus size to see if you are pregnant with twins or a single. That's all pretty basic stuff, they may do more depending on your history or whatnot. Perhaps you can call?


----------



## Essie

Have tested again with fmu and its back to just one pink line, so I think the second pink line was definitely an evap. That'll teach me for looking at the test after the time limit!


----------



## Mollykins

Essie- I'm sorry sweets! When is AF due for you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Oh, essie! I'm excited about your FMU tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> I did a digi with afternoon pee I had only been holding for about 2 hours (which is just about the maximum amount of time I can hold it at this point :rofl:)!
> 
> For some reason, every time I take another test I think "Okay... NOW it's official!"
> 
> Unfortunately I can't explain about adding and subtracting to your temp when you're temping. I just tried to take mine between 7am and 8am every day. I was so excited about it I was waking up before 8am on my own on the weekends to take it (I'm a sleeper inner for sure).
> 
> I have a question for all the lovely ladies with LOs already -- when did you schedule your first OB visit? I think the standard in the US is 8 weeks... but I'd really love to schedule my first at 12 weeks for insurance purposes. Is that terribly wrong? If I go in December it's like I'm just throwing away hundreds of dollars. :nope: And I guess I don't see too much of a point in going before then anyway. I already comprehend the whole eat healthy, avoid certain foods, & take vitamins bit. What do you all think, honestly?

My* honest* answer; I think you should see a doc before 12 weeks. Are you sure you're immunised against toxoplasmosis for example? And that your blood sugar levels are all hunky dory? I'd want that first comprehensive blood test myself, so you don't have any nasty surprises a few weeks on...
As for the poking I agree it probably doesn't help much but I found an early scan really reassuring, although I'd had an mc before. My best friend (who now has a healthy boy the same age as my LO) waited until 12weeks for her scan with her 1st pregnancy, only to find a major problem and they had to terminate. She regretted not having found out earlier, and it was nothing prenatal vits and wholemeal bread could have sorted out. 

That said, I do live in France where they are very into the medical side of pregnancy, and I think if you have the confidence to trust to mother nature then trust that instinct of yours. I just lost my faith a bit in mother nature over the years....And I don't know how much money you're talking in the US, but here its not over the top, LO's 1st pair of shoes and a baby walker are on the horizon now, and they're more expensive!!!

Just my view but do what's right for you Littlespy :flower:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins :flower:

Here are some info about Maca:
https://www.virilityhealth.com/high-strength-maca-1000-mg.php
I've read very positive reviews about it from some girls.
Also I'm gona get pre-seed, just need to find one reasonably priced.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey, 
:saywhat: poodles :haha:
Well, you will have to make a trip to the UK.
What a wonderful choice of name! 

This is my Emily (soon 3year old)
 



Attached Files:







24092010094.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> oh I have a ticker too....didnt want to be left out !!!!

Well done Crunchie :thumbup:!
Lovely picture, too.
:hugs:


----------



## maxina

Hi guys, i am new here but on the same page with you....i am on 12DPO and already feeling that AF symptoms are checking in...i am crossing ma fingers that its the opposite though! Baby Dust to you all....


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> I think I just experienced my first evap! Just looked at the test I used earlier and a faint line has appeared. Luckily I'm in a fairly rational mood so know it is most likely an evap.

Essie :flower:
that might be hcg building up ... great!:dance:
Let us know.
:hugs: 
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> Have tested again with fmu and its back to just one pink line, so I think the second pink line was definitely an evap. That'll teach me for looking at the test after the time limit!

Essie, I am sorry :flower:, I really believed that was it for you.
Don't give up, maybe that was a sign and it's going to happen next round for real.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look Girls! Me got ticker too :happydance:
Did it all on my own too- I discovered that if I did what they told me to do it worked! :wohoo: "I am likely not fertile today" Too right:haha:


----------



## emandi

maxina said:


> Hi guys, i am new here but on the same page with you....i am on 12DPO and already feeling that AF symptoms are checking in...i am crossing ma fingers that its the opposite though! Baby Dust to you all....

Hi Maxina,
and welcome :flower:.
Have you tested yet? It is such a tricky business and all so confusing! :wacko: What symptoms do you have?
Hope you get some good news soon. Let us know how it goes.
:hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy- they schedule you at 8 weeks here in the states and at that appointment they check your height, weight, blood pressure, I believe they prick your finger for iron level check, listen to the HEARTBEAT!!! (My favorite part :winkwink: ) and they figure your EDD (even though you already know it ;) ) They will do an internal check- yes, kind of like a pap. They will check your uterus size to see if you are pregnant with twins or a single. That's all pretty basic stuff, they may do more depending on your history or whatnot. Perhaps you can call?

Yeah that's right, the heartbeat bit is fab, made me cry everytime (surprise surprise)-scary moment waiting for it though! We get sent straight down to the blood test lab here- toxo, iron, sugar, AIDS, measles, mumps, rubella, chicken pox, Hepatitis (types ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ) and many more besides....the full monty!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Look Girls! Me got ticker too :happydance:
> Did it all on my own too- I discovered that if I did what they told me to do it worked! :wohoo: "I am likely not fertile today" Too right:haha:

:rofl: Holly, well done, you got there at the end :thumbup:.
:friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

maxina said:


> Hi guys, i am new here but on the same page with you....i am on 12DPO and already feeling that AF symptoms are checking in...i am crossing ma fingers that its the opposite though! Baby Dust to you all....

Hello:wave: Welcome:flower:
Let's hope it's good news- when are you going to test?:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> maxina said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, i am new here but on the same page with you....i am on 12DPO and already feeling that AF symptoms are checking in...i am crossing ma fingers that its the opposite though! Baby Dust to you all....
> 
> Hi Maxina,
> and welcome :flower:.
> Have you tested yet? It is such a tricky business and all so confusing! :wacko: What symptoms do you have?
> Hope you get some good news soon. Let us know how it goes.
> :hugs:
> :bfp::dust::bfp:Click to expand...

Look at us Emandi, poor Maxina barely has a minute to introduce herself and there we both are;:test::test:
Our apologies Maxina. Sit down. Have a :coffee: Relax.


----------



## HollyMonkey

So Maxina, good weather here today. Any idea, you know, when you might :test: ?


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> So Maxina, good weather here today. Any idea, you know, when you might :test: ?

Oh Holly, I love you! You are as patient as I am. :haha:


----------



## emandi

Ladies :flower:,
does any of you have some experience with pre-seed?
And where to get it cheaper :blush:?
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Oh, essie! I'm excited about your FMU tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> I did a digi with afternoon pee I had only been holding for about 2 hours (which is just about the maximum amount of time I can hold it at this point :rofl:)!
> 
> For some reason, every time I take another test I think "Okay... NOW it's official!"
> 
> Unfortunately I can't explain about adding and subtracting to your temp when you're temping. I just tried to take mine between 7am and 8am every day. I was so excited about it I was waking up before 8am on my own on the weekends to take it (I'm a sleeper inner for sure).
> 
> I have a question for all the lovely ladies with LOs already -- when did you schedule your first OB visit? I think the standard in the US is 8 weeks... but I'd really love to schedule my first at 12 weeks for insurance purposes. Is that terribly wrong? If I go in December it's like I'm just throwing away hundreds of dollars. :nope: And I guess I don't see too much of a point in going before then anyway. I already comprehend the whole eat healthy, avoid certain foods, & take vitamins bit. What do you all think, honestly?

Hey LittleSpy :flower:

Congrats again! There's no doubt after you see that word appear eh? (Not that there ever was :winkwink:)

I love your relaxed attitude to the time between now and seeing your OB. I really wish I could take a leaf out of your book as I'm a total paranoid freak 8-[ about everything. For me, I need peace of mind that everything is ok and will be getting a scan on the 16th (approx 6-7wks by my reckoning) and depending on how that goes, I may pay for one between that time and my dating scan which will be around 12 weeks. 

The financial implications are obviously different for you than for me as we have NHS cover for most stuff. Perhaps I'd feel exactly the same as you if I was in your shoes (I really wish I did :thumbup:)

Anyway, I know my opinion is slightly null and void not already having a LO, but I was really interested to read your post. (I am far too nosy not to check in with you lovely ladies :flower:)

I hope early pregnancy is treating you well LittleSpy and I wish you all the very best sweetie :hugs: x


----------



## Essie

Molly, AF is due on Sunday. I'm dissapointed but not too bad, I knew I'd be super lucky to fall in the first month. Got a serious case of line eye this morning though, kept thinking ooh I see something, but nothing there.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Ladies :flower:,
> does any of you have some experience with pre-seed?
> And where to get it cheaper :blush:?
> :hugs:

I don't really know why I'm replying :dohh: since I have no experience whatsoever of pre-seed, I'm not even 100% sure of what it is- a :spermy: friendly lubricant I believe? 
Hope I've been of some help to you Emandi.:flower: Anytime if you have more questions :loopy:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Ladies :flower:,
> does any of you have some experience with pre-seed?
> And where to get it cheaper :blush:?
> :hugs:
> 
> I don't really know why I'm replying :dohh: since I have no experience whatsoever of pre-seed, I'm not even 100% sure of what it is- a :spermy: friendly lubricant I believe?
> Hope I've been of some help to you Emandi.:flower: Anytime if you have more questions :loopy:Click to expand...

Of course, you always are helpful ... and making me laugh :rofl:
:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Emandi - crunchie is pleased you like her pic ! 

welcome maxima and as they said have you manage to :test: yet ??? lol

sorry about the evap essie - had a few of those what meanies

Holly I agree--- couldnt this ticker say something more fun like....Day 2 - stay away and buy me something nice oh and guess what I am not fertile ! 

xxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey,
> :saywhat: poodles :haha:
> Well, you will have to make a trip to the UK.
> What a wonderful choice of name!
> 
> This is my Emily (soon 3year old)

what a cutie !!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Emandi - crunchie is pleased you like her pic !
> 
> welcome maxima and as they said have you manage to :test: yet ??? lol
> 
> sorry about the evap essie - had a few of those what meanies
> 
> Holly I agree--- couldnt this ticker say something more fun like....Day 2 - stay away and buy me something nice oh and guess what I am not fertile !
> 
> xxxxx

Yes it's a bit formal isn't it, the ticker thing. I could get some knickers like those ones Newbie showed us, but the big comfy pants version with "I am likely not fertile today" printed on them. 
LO is just having a nap so I whizzed round and did :laundry::dishes::hangwashing: (but not :iron:) in record time= more BnB time!
I'm very proud of my ticker but it's actually wrong, just re-counted and my cycle was 31 days but hey what the heck. Or could I get fined for presenting false information?


----------



## Crunchie

I am not at work today so I am trying to get the housework done before the weekend....so I am doing 1 room and then having a BNB and TV break .....I cant bear ironing I put it in the spare room and dont look in there until someone, anyone comes and does it ! my MIL loves to iron 

right the ticker - I dont know my cycle so I just guessed......do u think the others will inform the ticker site and we will get in trouble for such blatent lying :shrug: and then be banned from having anyting on our signatures 

I do hope that the others forgive us :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey,
> :saywhat: poodles :haha:
> Well, you will have to make a trip to the UK.
> What a wonderful choice of name!
> 
> This is my Emily (soon 3year old)

Wow I missed that post! How gorgeous! I didn't notice on your ticker that your daughter was called Emily, I love that name, and it works well in French, though I'll keep the 'y' and not use the French 'Emilie'- keep it English! 
Just need to get pregnant, don't want to end up buying a poodle to call Emily! (We've already got a fluffy white dog, he's called Aslan.)
So Emily will be starting school next year? In France they start earlier than UK, around 3yrs, sometimes even 2.5yrs, which I think is too young really. They'll get burn out by the age of 5!
I'm spending Xmas at home, too exciting to have my first Xmas in our new home and with our baby _not_ in my tummy but crawling around and babbling, but when I next come over to UK we could go for a coffee at lakeside!:flower:
How do you get a picture up Emandi, or anyone? For the day I get that squinter of a line. I should get in training now, given my advanced level in computer skills!:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I am not at work today so I am trying to get the housework done before the weekend....so I am doing 1 room and then having a BNB and TV break .....I cant bear ironing I put it in the spare room and dont look in there until someone, anyone comes and does it ! my MIL loves to iron
> 
> right the ticker - I dont know my cycle so I just guessed......do u think the others will inform the ticker site and we will get in trouble for such blatent lying :shrug: and then be banned from having anyting on our signatures
> 
> I do hope that the others forgive us :blush:

I don't iron. Full stop. I actually have an allergy to ironing and it could be very dangerous if I were to try. We wear fashionably wrinkled clothes in our house, and DH takes his shirts to the ironing shop. Before stopping work for baby I _had_ to iron, always did it last thing on a sunday evening, and put Assimil 'learn Italian' or 'learn Russian' cd's on, I couldn't just 'iron'. And Crunchie my MIL _loves_ ironing too! She takes tablecloths and teatowels and stuff away with her when she visits and brings them back next time all ironed. I couldn't care less if our tablecloth was wrinkly but her standards her higher than mine!

Oh and just don't tell the others about the inaccurate tickers, I wont tell if you don't!


----------



## HollyMonkey

At least we've GOT tickers Crunchie, that's the main thing.:happydance: It doesn't matter if they're accurate or not. I might get a pretend pregnancy one, a *'this is how pregnant I'd be if I had got pregnant this cycle' *ticker


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> I am not at work today so I am trying to get the housework done before the weekend....so I am doing 1 room and then having a BNB and TV break .....I cant bear ironing I put it in the spare room and dont look in there until someone, anyone comes and does it ! my MIL loves to iron
> 
> right the ticker - I dont know my cycle so I just guessed......do u think the others will inform the ticker site and we will get in trouble for such blatent lying :shrug: and then be banned from having anyting on our signatures
> 
> I do hope that the others forgive us :blush:

Crunchie:flower:, I agree wth Holly-don't iron. I don't iron either. 
Are you trying to say your MIL does your ironing? (I wish ... :cloud9:)

And about your and Holly's misleading ticker - my lips are sealed :shhh: :winkwink:.
(But if Molly finds out we'll be in a serious trouble. She might even chuck as out :grr:.)
:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Essie said:


> Molly, AF is due on Sunday. I'm dissapointed but not too bad, I knew I'd be super lucky to fall in the first month. Got a serious case of line eye this morning though, kept thinking ooh I see something, but nothing there.


Yeah.... I had a serious case of "line eye" this past Sunday. :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey,
> :saywhat: poodles :haha:
> Well, you will have to make a trip to the UK.
> What a wonderful choice of name!
> 
> This is my Emily (soon 3year old)
> 
> Wow I missed that post! How gorgeous! I didn't notice on your ticker that your daughter was called Emily, I love that name, and it works well in French, though I'll keep the 'y' and not use the French 'Emilie'- keep it English!
> Just need to get pregnant, don't want to end up buying a poodle to call Emily! (We've already got a fluffy white dog, he's called Aslan.)
> So Emily will be starting school next year? In France they start earlier than UK, around 3yrs, sometimes even 2.5yrs, which I think is too young really. They'll get burn out by the age of 5!
> I'm spending Xmas at home, too exciting to have my first Xmas in our new home and with our baby _not_ in my tummy but crawling around and babbling, but when I next come over to UK we could go for a coffee at lakeside!:flower:
> How do you get a picture up Emandi, or anyone? For the day I get that squinter of a line. I should get in training now, given my advanced level in computer skills!:nope:Click to expand...

Thanks Holly:flower:. Emily will have to wait for school a bit longer. She was born in November. But she should be starting nursery in January next year. Only for 15 hours a week which is for free (can not afford to pay for more as I don't have a job :nope:).
Would be lovely to meet up when you come to visit UK family. Just let me know :winkwink:.
So your Christmas will be very special - with :baby:, but I bet next will be even more - with :baby::baby:. Fingers crossed. 
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

LittleSpy said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Molly, AF is due on Sunday. I'm dissapointed but not too bad, I knew I'd be super lucky to fall in the first month. Got a serious case of line eye this morning though, kept thinking ooh I see something, but nothing there.
> 
> 
> Yeah.... I had a serious case of "line eye" this past Sunday. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lovely picture LittleSpy :flower: (not that one before wasn't)
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins :flower:
> 
> Here are some info about Maca:
> https://www.virilityhealth.com/high-strength-maca-1000-mg.php
> I've read very positive reviews about it from some girls.
> Also I'm gona get pre-seed, just need to find one reasonably priced.
> :hugs:

Maybe try Amazon?? :thumbup: This sounds good sweets!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Look Girls! Me got ticker too :happydance:
> Did it all on my own too- I discovered that if I did what they told me to do it worked! :wohoo: "I am likely not fertile today" Too right:haha:

Woo-hoo! Go Holly! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxina said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, i am new here but on the same page with you....i am on 12DPO and already feeling that AF symptoms are checking in...i am crossing ma fingers that its the opposite though! Baby Dust to you all....
> 
> Hi Maxina,
> and welcome :flower:.
> Have you tested yet? It is such a tricky business and all so confusing! :wacko: What symptoms do you have?
> Hope you get some good news soon. Let us know how it goes.
> :hugs:
> :bfp::dust::bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Look at us Emandi, poor Maxina barely has a minute to introduce herself and there we both are;:test::test:
> Our apologies Maxina. Sit down. Have a :coffee: Relax.Click to expand...

We can't hide our true selves Holly... it's deceptive. Maxina needs to know what she's getting herself into. :fool: It's only fair. Now, with that being said... so MAXINA.... when are you going to "test: ??? huh huh?? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Molly, AF is due on Sunday. I'm dissapointed but not too bad, I knew I'd be super lucky to fall in the first month. Got a serious case of line eye this morning though, kept thinking ooh I see something, but nothing there.

You are not out yet lovey. When are you going to test again? Are you a confirmed POAS-addict? Will you be testing every day until the :witch: flies by and whacks you upside your head?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Emandi - crunchie is pleased you like her pic !
> 
> welcome maxima and as they said have you manage to :test: yet ??? lol
> 
> sorry about the evap essie - had a few of those what meanies
> 
> Holly I agree--- couldnt this ticker say something more fun like....Day 2 - stay away and buy me something nice oh and guess what I am not fertile !
> 
> xxxxx

How about, "I'm likely not the fertile myrtle soon-to-be preggy turtle so pass the chocolate and we'll make it to O yet" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm trying to upload a photo here...OMG! I've done it!:wohoo: I am a computer GENIUS! Avatars, tickers, photos, Whatever next! These are my opks from October. That's right, they say test at the same time twice a day for 3 or 4 days, and once you get a positive there's no need to test anymore. Well that's almost what I did isn't it?:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> I am not at work today so I am trying to get the housework done before the weekend....so I am doing 1 room and then having a BNB and TV break .....I cant bear ironing I put it in the spare room and dont look in there until someone, anyone comes and does it ! my MIL loves to iron
> 
> right the ticker - I dont know my cycle so I just guessed......do u think the others will inform the ticker site and we will get in trouble for such blatent lying :shrug: and then be banned from having anyting on our signatures
> 
> I do hope that the others forgive us :blush:

I suppose you can be forgiven.... perhaps.... :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Molly, AF is due on Sunday. I'm dissapointed but not too bad, I knew I'd be super lucky to fall in the first month. Got a serious case of line eye this morning though, kept thinking ooh I see something, but nothing there.
> 
> 
> Yeah.... I had a serious case of "line eye" this past Sunday. :winkwink:Click to expand...

It's not line eye if there is actually a line there sweets! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> How about, "I'm likely not the fertile myrtle soon-to-be preggy turtle so pass the chocolate and we'll make it to O yet" :haha:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Essie*, about the line eye, do you sometimes wish hpts didn't have the control line? I tend to get the visual impression of the control line in my mind's eye and when I look at the blank part where my bfp should be the control line visually imprints there. Like when you carry on seeing the flash of a camera after someone takes a flash photo of you. Do you understand what I'm trying to say or is it sounding like Hollymonkific twaddle? Anyway I sometimes cover up the control line to see my bfn's a bit better. Hope yours is a :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How about, "I'm likely not the fertile myrtle soon-to-be preggy turtle so pass the chocolate and we'll make it to O yet" :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

THIS IS BRILLIANT !!!!

BTW should i be using opks twice a day ???? jezzzeee I dont have a clue do I 
no wonder this is taking so long :coffee:


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies... since nearly all of us have entered a new cycle and it's looking like we are attached to each other (like sisters eh Holly? :winkwink: ) I was thinking that perhaps we need a new title for this thread. What do you think? Do you agree? Anyway ideas as to what we should re-name it to?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> BTW should i be using opks twice a day ???? jezzzeee I dont have a clue do I
> no wonder this is taking so long :coffee:

You could use them 5 or 6 times a day like I do :wacko: 
They say that testing only once means you could miss 'the surge' - I guess even in that lot I only got one true positive (the 1st one of cd19, it was darker before it dried off) but I'm hoping my CBFM will liberate me from the chains of opks. 

I confessed to DH that I'd ordered a CBFM (and explained what it was!) He wasn't cross but I picked a good moment to tell him; next Friday is a Bank Holiday here but I thought it was today, :dohh: and I prepared a surprise picnic for the five of us and an outing to a park with deer and wild boar, so when everyone got up and started getting ready for school and work I was a bit miffed. DH thought it was too sad and funny I'd got the day wrong, but he was touched by it and in the wake of his tenderness I confessed about the CBFM!


----------



## Mollykins

Ah-ha! Clever girl Miss Holly! I confess, I choose my moments in much the same way. :winkwink: So... did you get a look at post #740 ? Put that cleverness to use! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Ah-ha! Clever girl Miss Holly! I confess, I choose my moments in much the same way. :winkwink: So... did you get a look at post #740 ? Put that cleverness to use! :haha:

do we all get a prize when we reach post 1000


----------



## emandi

It's been 3 months ... :angel:
Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:

Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> All right ladies... since nearly all of us have entered a new cycle and it's looking like we are attached to each other (like sisters eh Holly? :winkwink: ) I was thinking that perhaps we need a new title for this thread. What do you think? Do you agree? Anyway ideas as to what we should re-name it to?

Ooh now there's a question and a half! Some ideas of the top of my head but I'll have a think about it...

< We're trying to increase world population by the end of November, come and help us>

<Come and join Mollykin's ducklings as they take to the water again>

<Are you mad? Then step right in!>


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:

Oh Emandi it's sad isn't it. I had exactly that, it especially hit me at the due date, since I was still not pregnant again, and then Christmas _without_ baby...then LO da monkey came along and all the sadness evaporated. Love to your :angel: (and mine and everyone elses)
:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> do we all get a prize when we reach post 1000

I jolly well hope so. It's the only reason I've been writing so many posts. (nothing to do with too much time on my hands and a rather more headachey and crampy AF than usual, making me a bit lazy) I think it's a cash prize of £1000 for all of us. That should cover the cost of your opks for next month.:haha:
ps Is your cat getting big headed about being famous? My dog wants a go on my avatar.


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:

lots of :hugs: I would have had my 12 week scan this week xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:
> 
> Oh Emandi it's sad isn't it. I had exactly that, it especially hit me at the due date, since I was still not pregnant again, and then Christmas _without_ baby...then LO da monkey came along and all the sadness evaporated. Love to your :angel: (and mine and everyone elses)
> :hug:Click to expand...

My twins would have been 8 months old this month... (sigh) Well, that thought deserves a chocolate. :winkwink: Loves to you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> do we all get a prize when we reach post 1000
> 
> I jolly well hope so. It's the only reason I've been writing so many posts. (nothing to do with too much time on my hands and a rather more headachey and crampy AF than usual, making me a bit lazy) I think it's a cash prize of £1000 for all of us. That should cover the cost of your opks for next month.:haha:
> ps Is your cat getting big headed about being famous? My dog wants a go on my avatar.Click to expand...

crumble is getting jealous of her big sister...... I will need that money if I need to test around 6-7 a day....will i fit that in with working also ????


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> do we all get a prize when we reach post 1000
> 
> I jolly well hope so. It's the only reason I've been writing so many posts. (nothing to do with too much time on my hands and a rather more headachey and crampy AF than usual, making me a bit lazy) I think it's a cash prize of £1000 for all of us. That should cover the cost of your opks for next month.:haha:
> ps Is your cat getting big headed about being famous? My dog wants a go on my avatar.Click to expand...

I say that if/when we reach 1,000... there'll be a :bfp: (or two or three :) ) up for grabs. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:
> 
> Oh Emandi it's sad isn't it. I had exactly that, it especially hit me at the due date, since I was still not pregnant again, and then Christmas _without_ baby...then LO da monkey came along and all the sadness evaporated. Love to your :angel: (and mine and everyone elses)
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> My twins would have been 8 months old this month... (sigh) Well, that thought deserves a chocolate. :winkwink: Loves to you ladies. :hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs: it seems alot of us here that are in the same boat x that thought deserves some :wine: and chocs xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Molly -

how about - Pre Christmas tinsel testers !!! 
:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:
> 
> Oh Emandi it's sad isn't it. I had exactly that, it especially hit me at the due date, since I was still not pregnant again, and then Christmas _without_ baby...then LO da monkey came along and all the sadness evaporated. Love to your :angel: (and mine and everyone elses)
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> My twins would have been 8 months old this month... (sigh) Well, that thought deserves a chocolate. :winkwink: Loves to you ladies. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: it seems alot of us here that are in the same boat x that thought deserves some :wine: and chocs xxxxClick to expand...

I remember when I was a small girl, my grandfather had "special chocolates" that I could never have... little chocolates that had different alcohol at their center. I want one of those. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Molly -
> 
> how about - Pre Christmas tinsel testers !!!
> :happydance:

That's cute! It gives us until Christmas. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

weeing winter weirdos !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> do we all get a prize when we reach post 1000
> 
> I jolly well hope so. It's the only reason I've been writing so many posts. (nothing to do with too much time on my hands and a rather more headachey and crampy AF than usual, making me a bit lazy) I think it's a cash prize of £1000 for all of us. That should cover the cost of your opks for next month.:haha:
> ps Is your cat getting big headed about being famous? My dog wants a go on my avatar.Click to expand...
> 
> crumble is getting jealous of her big sister...... I will need that money if I need to test around 6-7 a day....will i fit that in with working also ????Click to expand...

No you'll have to stop working in order to test full time. Don't worry I'll get in touch with your boss too and explain that you need some time off to monitor your pre-ovulatory urine. I'm sure they'll be very understanding about it.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> weeing winter weirdos !

Oooh, alliteration! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> weeing winter weirdos !

I like it!:haha: I think we should keep the Xmas one as an emergency one for the round after, not that we'll be needing it of course.......


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> weeing winter weirdos !
> 
> Oooh, alliteration! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah the alliteration's catchy.:thumbup: I hope we don't frighten people off. We are a bit weird here- I've been on some other threads and the atmoshere has been much more studious.:amartass:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How about your very own words Molly?

< Fertile myrtle soon-to-be preggy turtle thread>


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:
> 
> Oh Emandi it's sad isn't it. I had exactly that, it especially hit me at the due date, since I was still not pregnant again, and then Christmas _without_ baby...then LO da monkey came along and all the sadness evaporated. Love to your :angel: (and mine and everyone elses)
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you, my lovely friend :hugs:. It's something you would never believe can happen to you.
Let's hope it will never happen to us again.


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:
> 
> lots of :hugs: I would have had my 12 week scan this week xxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you dear friend :friends:.
And I am very sorry, still very fresh for you as well. :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:
> 
> Oh Emandi it's sad isn't it. I had exactly that, it especially hit me at the due date, since I was still not pregnant again, and then Christmas _without_ baby...then LO da monkey came along and all the sadness evaporated. Love to your :angel: (and mine and everyone elses)
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> My twins would have been 8 months old this month... (sigh) Well, that thought deserves a chocolate. :winkwink: Loves to you ladies. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Molly, such a loss :hugs:. So sorry.
It has to happen for us soon girls. :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Fertile myrtles soon-to-be preggy turtles... can forget to make it plural so we can include all of us. :winkwink: So should we put it to vote? Do we like this one?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> How about your very own words Molly?
> 
> < Fertile myrtle soon-to-be preggy turtle thread>

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Fertile myrtles soon-to-be preggy turtles... can forget to make it plural so we can include all of us. :winkwink: So should we put it to vote? Do we like this one?

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> It's been 3 months ... :angel:
> Could have been 25 weeks pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of love to my little :angel: up there. :sad1:
> 
> Oh Emandi it's sad isn't it. I had exactly that, it especially hit me at the due date, since I was still not pregnant again, and then Christmas _without_ baby...then LO da monkey came along and all the sadness evaporated. Love to your :angel: (and mine and everyone elses)
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, my lovely friend :hugs:. It's something you would never believe can happen to you.
> Let's hope it will never happen to us again.Click to expand...

Thanks Emandi. And thanks also for your ticker, I just clicked on it and got myself one- getting the hang of this ticker stuff now...:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fertile myrtles soon-to-be preggy turtles... can forget to make it plural so we can include all of us. :winkwink: So should we put it to vote? Do we like this one?
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...



Me likey !!! Who wants to be serious 
Me likey xxx


----------



## emandi

:thumbup:

and loving Holly's ticker, too


----------



## newbie_ttc

It's just after 4pm here, taking a break from work to check in. 

I like the new name Molly!

I've got a busy weekend ahead of me... throwing (of all things) a baby shower in my home on Sunday. That should be a lot of fun (especially with AF all in the way), can't wait until it's my turn for a baby shower! 

Feeling a little apprehensive about this month tho. My OH and I are on completely different schedules during the week and it looks like my window is smack dab in the middle of the week after next. He wants to be casual about TTC so i need to figure out a way to casually go home for lunch and :sex:

:hugs: to everyone. enjoy the weekend in case i'm too busy to drop in on you girls


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> It's just after 4pm here, taking a break from work to check in.
> 
> I like the new name Molly!
> 
> I've got a busy weekend ahead of me... throwing (of all things) a baby shower in my home on Sunday. That should be a lot of fun (especially with AF all in the way), can't wait until it's my turn for a baby shower!
> 
> Feeling a little apprehensive about this month tho. My OH and I are on completely different schedules during the week and it looks like my window is smack dab in the middle of the week after next. He wants to be casual about TTC so i need to figure out a way to casually go home for lunch and :sex:
> 
> :hugs: to everyone. enjoy the weekend in case i'm too busy to drop in on you girls

Thanks, but I can't take all the credit for the name. We all voted. :thumbup: 
Keep up the PMA sweets! Your :bfp: (and subsequent baby shower) is on the way! (We put in the order for you. :winkwink: )

I suggest making it seem... spur of the moment. Drop in on your OH on your lunch and ... wake him up nicely. :blush: I doubt he would complain. Just tell him you though it'd be fun. :haha: 

Have a great time with the baby shower sweets and an amazing weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Another BFN (with evap 30mins later) this morning. AF feels like it's just around the corner, but looking forward to next months trying.

Off topic but I went to feed my bunny and saw his face was swollen so took him to the vets and they said it's an abscess and that he might need to be put to sleep :(


----------



## Crunchie

oh no essie !!!

is there nothing else they can do ???


----------



## Essie

They've given him some antibiotics and we have to take him back next week and see how he's doing. He is quite old, but he's seems so happy, not off his food or anything. I was quite shocked when he said we might need to have him pts.


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> They've given him some antibiotics and we have to take him back next week and see how he's doing. He is quite old, but he's seems so happy, not off his food or anything. I was quite shocked when he said we might need to have him pts.

Hi Essie :flower:,
when is your AF due?
And about your :bunny: - hope ATB will work. It may not be serious if he is still happy. Fingers crossed.
:hugs:


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> Hi Essie :flower:,
> when is your AF due?
> And about your :bunny: - hope ATB will work. It may not be serious if he is still happy. Fingers crossed.
> :hugs:

AF is due tomorrow. My DH has told me no more testing! I still have 6 IC tests left, but trying to save them for next month.

Thanks, we're back to the vets on thursday so fingers crossed he'll have improved.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Essie honey- I hope your little bunny's abscess clears with the help of the ATB. And as for AF coming tomorrow... it'll be okay FX sweets.


----------



## Essie

Thanks Molly, I'm having to really resist peeing on all the tests I have left right now. Every one i do has an evap, and thats clearly why i should chuck them straight away!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Another BFN (with evap 30mins later) this morning. AF feels like it's just around the corner, but looking forward to next months trying.
> 
> Off topic but I went to feed my bunny and saw his face was swollen so took him to the vets and they said it's an abscess and that he might need to be put to sleep :(

Oh your poor rabbit. I hope than can do something for him? How old is he? What's he called? I _love_ rabbits, I have 2,(Blossom and Bambi) (and 2 guinea pigs, Moppy and PomPom) and DH has a rabbit called TomTom (Yep, man with a rabbit!) I lost my dear rabbit Snuffles a few months ago, she was about 5yrs old. 
Thinking of you Essie because I was _so_ upset when I lost Snuffles.:hug:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh your poor rabbit. I hope than can do something for him? How old is he? What's he called? I _love_ rabbits, I have 2,(Blossom and Bambi) (and 2 guinea pigs, Moppy and PomPom) and DH has a rabbit called TomTom (Yep, man with a rabbit!) I lost my dear rabbit Snuffles a few months ago, she was about 5yrs old.
> Thinking of you Essie because I was _so_ upset when I lost Snuffles.:hug:

Thanks Holly.

He's called Dexter (we have two, the other one is Amber). We think he's quite old, we got him as a rescue and they thought he was around 4/5 so he's around 7/8 now. I thought it was going to be a problem with his teeth, because he's had that before and had to have an operation. Initially the vet said "it's either an abscess or a tumour, and neither is good news" but he drained it and said definitely an abscess, you can either give some atb and see if they help or pts, so I said I want to try. He seems happy in himself, still eating and racing around the yard this afternoon so I'm hoping the atb will work well, we'll see next week.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> They've given him some antibiotics and we have to take him back next week and see how he's doing. He is quite old, but he's seems so happy, not off his food or anything. I was quite shocked when he said we might need to have him pts.

That's a good sign if he's happy and eating, fx'ed the antibiotics cure him. Bambi, Blossom, TomTom, Moppy and PomPom send Dexter their Get Well Soon wishes in carrot colour!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh your poor rabbit. I hope than can do something for him? How old is he? What's he called? I _love_ rabbits, I have 2,(Blossom and Bambi) (and 2 guinea pigs, Moppy and PomPom) and DH has a rabbit called TomTom (Yep, man with a rabbit!) I lost my dear rabbit Snuffles a few months ago, she was about 5yrs old.
> Thinking of you Essie because I was _so_ upset when I lost Snuffles.:hug:
> 
> Thanks Holly.
> 
> He's called Dexter (we have two, the other one is Amber). We think he's quite old, we got him as a rescue and they thought he was around 4/5 so he's around 7/8 now. I thought it was going to be a problem with his teeth, because he's had that before and had to have an operation. Initially the vet said "it's either an abscess or a tumour, and neither is good news" but he drained it and said definitely an abscess, you can either give some atb and see if they help or pts, so I said I want to try. He seems happy in himself, still eating and racing around the yard this afternoon so I'm hoping the atb will work well, we'll see next week.Click to expand...

One of our cats had an abscess which was cured by atb so let's hope it works well for bunnies too:bunny:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh your poor rabbit. I hope than can do something for him? How old is he? What's he called? I _love_ rabbits, I have 2,(Blossom and Bambi) (and 2 guinea pigs, Moppy and PomPom) and DH has a rabbit called TomTom (Yep, man with a rabbit!) I lost my dear rabbit Snuffles a few months ago, she was about 5yrs old.
> Thinking of you Essie because I was _so_ upset when I lost Snuffles.:hug:
> 
> Thanks Holly.
> 
> He's called Dexter (we have two, the other one is Amber). We think he's quite old, we got him as a rescue and they thought he was around 4/5 so he's around 7/8 now. I thought it was going to be a problem with his teeth, because he's had that before and had to have an operation. Initially the vet said "it's either an abscess or a tumour, and neither is good news" but he drained it and said definitely an abscess, you can either give some atb and see if they help or pts, so I said I want to try. He seems happy in himself, still eating and racing around the yard this afternoon so I'm hoping the atb will work well, we'll see next week.Click to expand...
> 
> One of our cats had an abscess which was cured by atb so let's hope it works well for bunnies too:bunny:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed. The vet said rabbits are a bit odd because when they get abscesses they tend to be chronic and keep coming back. But I'm keeping a PMA that the atb will help him.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy weekend everyone :flower: :Heavy :rain: here today. I find the weekend quite exhausting compared to my quiet mummy life during the week- sport to do, friends to see, shops to shop in, phew! :awww: I hear you all sarcastically say, And you're right to. But if it's any comfort to the working ladies I'm due back to work _very_ soon, back on that 6am train arrgggghhh!! :help: Gotta get pregnant again QUICK! Or win the lottery, or get to 1000 posts and receive my cash prize! 

Molly, the name looks good in official print!:thumbup:

DH has just served me a glass of kir, so since AF is still with me and I have the right to indulge I will raise my glass to the newly named Fertile myrtles soon-to-be-preggy turtles thread, CHEERS!:wine:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh your poor rabbit. I hope than can do something for him? How old is he? What's he called? I _love_ rabbits, I have 2,(Blossom and Bambi) (and 2 guinea pigs, Moppy and PomPom) and DH has a rabbit called TomTom (Yep, man with a rabbit!) I lost my dear rabbit Snuffles a few months ago, she was about 5yrs old.
> Thinking of you Essie because I was _so_ upset when I lost Snuffles.:hug:
> 
> Thanks Holly.
> 
> He's called Dexter (we have two, the other one is Amber). We think he's quite old, we got him as a rescue and they thought he was around 4/5 so he's around 7/8 now. I thought it was going to be a problem with his teeth, because he's had that before and had to have an operation. Initially the vet said "it's either an abscess or a tumour, and neither is good news" but he drained it and said definitely an abscess, you can either give some atb and see if they help or pts, so I said I want to try. He seems happy in himself, still eating and racing around the yard this afternoon so I'm hoping the atb will work well, we'll see next week.Click to expand...
> 
> One of our cats had an abscess which was cured by atb so let's hope it works well for bunnies too:bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed. The vet said rabbits are a bit odd because when they get abscesses they tend to be chronic and keep coming back. But I'm keeping a PMA that the atb will help him.Click to expand...

Also Dexter's old in rabbit years, and once an older animal gets a problem and doesn't die, it's often just the first of a long string of other health issues- But let's hope it's just a simple abscess and goes away quickly- you're getting it treated really quickly too so it shouldn't have had time to run him down, it's not like he hasn't eaten for days or anything, so I'm sure he'll recover well.

And since this is a ttc forum and not a 'friends of rabbits' one, I also wish you luck for that late :bfp: ...even though DH has told you not to test anymore...:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> It's just after 4pm here, taking a break from work to check in.
> 
> I like the new name Molly!
> 
> I've got a busy weekend ahead of me... throwing (of all things) a baby shower in my home on Sunday. That should be a lot of fun (especially with AF all in the way), can't wait until it's my turn for a baby shower!
> 
> Feeling a little apprehensive about this month tho. My OH and I are on completely different schedules during the week and it looks like my window is smack dab in the middle of the week after next. He wants to be casual about TTC so i need to figure out a way to casually go home for lunch and :sex:
> 
> :hugs: to everyone. enjoy the weekend in case i'm too busy to drop in on you girls
> 
> Thanks, but I can't take all the credit for the name. We all voted. :thumbup:
> Keep up the PMA sweets! Your :bfp: (and subsequent baby shower) is on the way! (We put in the order for you. :winkwink: )
> 
> I suggest making it seem... spur of the moment. Drop in on your OH on your lunch and ... wake him up nicely. :blush: I doubt he would complain. Just tell him you though it'd be fun. :haha:
> 
> Have a great time with the baby shower sweets and an amazing weekend. :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree in principle with Molly, only my DH sees straight through that, urmm, 'spur of the moment' stuff, at least the way I present it. Maybe I'm still holding the opk whilst dressed very uncharacteristically in red lace? But I'm sure you're more subtle than me Newbie! You'll be just fine!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> And since this is a ttc forum and not a 'friends of rabbits' one, I also wish you luck for that late :bfp: ...even though DH has told you not to test anymore...:winkwink:

He came into the bedroom this morning and said "your cup is in the sink, did you take another test? I was a bit like, well :blush: He said "no more tests". I took one while he was out earlier but it's a stark white BFN. I must be about 16dpo now so I definitely am not expecting a BFP, but i can't stop testing just in case :wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hi everyone can I hop on board i'm only 5dpo right now but my 'positive OPK' wasn't really positive but was the darkest I got so I classed as positive anyway :lol: oh well :D :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Hi everyone can I hop on board i'm only 5dpo right now but my 'positive OPK' wasn't really positive but was the darkest I got so I classed as positive anyway :lol: oh well :D :dust:

Hop right on! :flower:
I had that the month before last, a "not really positive but darkest I got" and like you classed it as positive! I think maybe the dye quota is different in each test.:wacko: But last month I got my first real positive. It was very exciting:happydance: Didn't get pregnant though, but the +opk was fun! I've ordered a CBFM for this round, drove me mad the opks last month!:fool:

Any symptoms yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And since this is a ttc forum and not a 'friends of rabbits' one, I also wish you luck for that late :bfp: ...even though DH has told you not to test anymore...:winkwink:
> 
> He came into the bedroom this morning and said "your cup is in the sink, did you take another test? I was a bit like, well :blush: He said "no more tests". I took one while he was out earlier but it's a stark white BFN. I must be about 16dpo now so I definitely am not expecting a BFP, but i can't stop testing just in case :wacko:Click to expand...

Been there, done that, got the T-shirt! I have my wee cup up on a shelf in the bathroom amongst some glass night-light candle holders- it _is_ a candle holder in fact, thus cunningly camouflaged in the general decor of the bathroom. Only I, and now you, know 'tis there......:shhh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I try not to symptom spot before 7 dpo but I have no choice this month i'm constipated to hell and back! and randomly sensitive boobs that don't usually start till around 8dpo, so will wait and see, I have one cheap test in my bathroom, so am not testing until AF is due to arrive!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh ladies... AF is kicking my rear on her way out. Massive headache today along with bloating and all numbers of small annoyances and discomforts. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that my OH is leaving on Monday (again!) and will not be back for 2 weeks!!! No luck for this cycle... :dohh: Well, I will be here to cheer for you all. :dance: 

Essie- FX for Dexter still! Vet on Monday right? Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:

HollyMonkey- if this headache and all finally disappears... I think I will have myself I drink as well tonight. :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey lovely ladies ! I have spent a lovey evening with good friends celebrating the 5th november ... Hubby cooked a great meal and we drunk lots ! Just what I needed
.... I forced him
His wellman tablet and all is good in Bromley !!! Feel positive and have a lovely new cycle
To think about it ..... Just thinking how many opks to do per day.... 6 or 7 perhaps !!!


Essie I hope your bunny is feeling better xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi there might be absent a mo, DH drilled through our cable this morning putting up curtains! :dohh:This is his i phone...be back when we get connection fixed! xxx


----------



## Essie

Oh dear Holly, hope it's fixed soon! 

Well AF is due today but it's now 7:30pm and so far no AF. Another BFN test so I'm sure she's right around the corner, just messing with me :( To wind myself up some more I was reading posts about people who've tested negative til after AF was due and then go on to get their BFP :dohh: Having AF cramps and sore nipples and boobs (normal AF signs for me) so just waiting around now til she shows up. 

When we agreed to start trying we both wanted it to be stress free, just :sex: when we felt like it and then if it happens it happens. Unfortunately I am unable to take the stress free approach, but DH is pretty relaxed about it :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Oh dear Holly, hope it's fixed soon!
> 
> Well AF is due today but it's now 7:30pm and so far no AF. Another BFN test so I'm sure she's right around the corner, just messing with me :( To wind myself up some more I was reading posts about people who've tested negative til after AF was due and then go on to get their BFP :dohh: Having AF cramps and sore nipples and boobs (normal AF signs for me) so just waiting around now til she shows up.
> 
> When we agreed to start trying we both wanted it to be stress free, just :sex: when we felt like it and then if it happens it happens. Unfortunately I am unable to take the stress free approach, but DH is pretty relaxed about it :thumbup:

Real hard on i phone to write. Calling electrics people 1st thing on morning 4 our cable! Frustrating bfn's you got there. Try not to stress about it, tho i don't always practice what i preach. Such a fiddle to write on this thing! Fxd for you- will borrow Dh's phone for your update if cable not fixed!:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Oh dear Holly, hope it's fixed soon!
> 
> Well AF is due today but it's now 7:30pm and so far no AF. Another BFN test so I'm sure she's right around the corner, just messing with me :( To wind myself up some more I was reading posts about people who've tested negative til after AF was due and then go on to get their BFP :dohh: Having AF cramps and sore nipples and boobs (normal AF signs for me) so just waiting around now til she shows up.
> 
> When we agreed to start trying we both wanted it to be stress free, just :sex: when we felt like it and then if it happens it happens. Unfortunately I am unable to take the stress free approach, but DH is pretty relaxed about it :thumbup:

hey huni pie dont give up just yet :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly! Such poo about your cable. FX you fix it soon! 

Essie- I am right with Holly. It's a lot easier to say "don't stress" or "just relax" than it is to do it. :winkwink: Crunchie also has a point too; until AF shows, you are still in. Cautious optimism is a great mood to be in. :thumbup: 

Well, today is my last day with my OH until the 19th. This weekend went by too fast!! Going to make him some apple pie so I will check in with you lovelies later. :hi:


----------



## Essie

Well ladies, AF is officially one day late. Didn't test this morning because didn't want to see another BFN. But will maybe test later if still no sign.


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> Well ladies, AF is officially one day late. Didn't test this morning because didn't want to see another BFN. But will maybe test later if still no sign.

Hi Essie:flower:,
How is it going? Have you tested yet? 
Maybe you will find a nice surprise :winkwink:.
Let us know. :hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Holly! Such poo about your cable. FX you fix it soon!
> 
> Essie- I am right with Holly. It's a lot easier to say "don't stress" or "just relax" than it is to do it. :winkwink: Crunchie also has a point too; until AF shows, you are still in. Cautious optimism is a great mood to be in. :thumbup:
> 
> Well, today is my last day with my OH until the 19th. This weekend went by too fast!! Going to make him some apple pie so I will check in with you lovelies later. :hi:

Hi Mollykins :flower:,
you must be so lonely ... hope it will go quick for you :hugs:.
And also that your O will be late this month. 
Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear Holly, hope it's fixed soon!
> 
> Well AF is due today but it's now 7:30pm and so far no AF. Another BFN test so I'm sure she's right around the corner, just messing with me :( To wind myself up some more I was reading posts about people who've tested negative til after AF was due and then go on to get their BFP :dohh: Having AF cramps and sore nipples and boobs (normal AF signs for me) so just waiting around now til she shows up.
> 
> When we agreed to start trying we both wanted it to be stress free, just :sex: when we felt like it and then if it happens it happens. Unfortunately I am unable to take the stress free approach, but DH is pretty relaxed about it :thumbup:
> 
> Real hard on i phone to write. Calling electrics people 1st thing on morning 4 our cable! Frustrating bfn's you got there. Try not to stress about it, tho i don't always practice what i preach. Such a fiddle to write on this thing! Fxd for you- will borrow Dh's phone for your update if cable not fixed!:flower:Click to expand...

Hi HollyMonkey:flower:,
You are suspiciously quiet :-k, suppose your internet doesn't work yet :hugs:.
What a boring day ...

Where are you everyone? :brat:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Emandi! Sorry we've all been so MIA. This morning has been :wacko: for me. Didn't get to BD with my OH last night because we were both so tired, so we planned for this morning before he was to leave and well... we shouldn't have because I am NOT a morning person at 0430! So now BDing this morning. In matters of conceiving... not too disappointed about not dtd because I'm CD 6 and as my ticker says... it's not very likely that I'm fertile. BUT in the matter of him being gone for 11 days... I'm pretty disappointed we didn't dtd this morning. 11 days is a long time. :blush: 

You know, we haven't heard from LittleSpy or Kit lately... hmmm... 

Essie! This is getting exciting!! I really really REALLY want you to :test: :haha: Let us know when you do! :dust: :dust:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Hello Emandi! Sorry we've all been so MIA. This morning has been :wacko: for me. Didn't get to BD with my OH last night because we were both so tired, so we planned for this morning before he was to leave and well... we shouldn't have because I am NOT a morning person at 0430! So now BDing this morning. In matters of conceiving... not too disappointed about not dtd because I'm CD 6 and as my ticker says... it's not very likely that I'm fertile. BUT in the matter of him being gone for 11 days... I'm pretty disappointed we didn't dtd this morning. 11 days is a long time. :blush:
> 
> You know, we haven't heard from LittleSpy or Kit lately... hmmm...
> 
> Essie! This is getting exciting!! I really really REALLY want you to :test: :haha: Let us know when you do! :dust: :dust:

Oh Molly:flower:,
you don't have it easy :hugs:.
But in matter of conceiving you can be lucky. All you need to do is ovulate 1-2 days later as planned :winkwink:. Only if it was that easy :juggle: ...
Or we could swap cycles :thumbup:, that would give you 2 extra days.
:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Tested when I got home from work. Hadn't peed all afternoon so reallu concentrated. And test showed another big fat nothing. So must just be having a longer cycle this time. Just wish AF would hurry up so I can get to trying.

Update:
Evap at ten minutes or a faint line????? Trying not to get my hopes up at all. I'd expect a more substantial line by now if I was. Well i suppose I'm just waiting now.


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm here, I'm here! Busy at work and not much to report on the pregnant front, really. Still pregnant! :thumbup:

I've started with the bizarre food cravings, apparently, because usually nothing repulses me more than the thought of eating a hotdog (yuck!) but today *all* I want to eat is a chili cheese dog. GROSS (but yum! all at the same time!)!! I don't know if I'll actually have on or not. Thinking not. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Emandi! Sorry we've all been so MIA. This morning has been :wacko: for me. Didn't get to BD with my OH last night because we were both so tired, so we planned for this morning before he was to leave and well... we shouldn't have because I am NOT a morning person at 0430! So now BDing this morning. In matters of conceiving... not too disappointed about not dtd because I'm CD 6 and as my ticker says... it's not very likely that I'm fertile. BUT in the matter of him being gone for 11 days... I'm pretty disappointed we didn't dtd this morning. 11 days is a long time. :blush:
> 
> You know, we haven't heard from LittleSpy or Kit lately... hmmm...
> 
> Essie! This is getting exciting!! I really really REALLY want you to :test: :haha: Let us know when you do! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Oh Molly:flower:,
> you don't have it easy :hugs:.
> But in matter of conceiving you can be lucky. All you need to do is ovulate 1-2 days later as planned :winkwink:. Only if it was that easy :juggle: ...
> Or we could swap cycles :thumbup:, that would give you 2 extra days.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes! I will switch you cycles! ... any ideas as to how we could work that?? Swap tickers?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Tested when I got home from work. Hadn't peed all afternoon so reallu concentrated. And test showed another big fat nothing. So must just be having a longer cycle this time. Just wish AF would hurry up so I can get to trying.
> 
> Update:
> Evap at ten minutes or a faint line????? Trying not to get my hopes up at all. I'd expect a more substantial line by now if I was. Well i suppose I'm just waiting now.

Sweets, you should post a pic and we will all take a look see. :thumbup: 
Sorry about all the maybe-could be- maybe not- who knows- lines. That just isn't fair. :hissy: 

We are here for you love. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> I'm here, I'm here! Busy at work and not much to report on the pregnant front, really. Still pregnant! :thumbup:
> 
> I've started with the bizarre food cravings, apparently, because usually nothing repulses me more than the thought of eating a hotdog (yuck!) but today *all* I want to eat is a chili cheese dog. GROSS (but yum! all at the same time!)!! I don't know if I'll actually have on or not. Thinking not. :haha:

I remember when I was pg with my youngest DD, I went to my aunt's house and was STARVING! (of course! :winkwink: ) I went to her fridge and opened it up... my prego eyes scanned across the contents and landed on bologna and my stomach said, "YUMM!" my brain... "Oh no! No no no no... I am SO not eating that. No. Ew. *gag*" ... I ate it. :dohh: I was hopeless against pregnancy cravings. Lucky for you though LittleSpy... I may have a solution for your craving; a substitute if you will. Heat your oven to 350*, get a round cake pan (or 9x13 if you want more than one layer) and crumble some fritos and cover the bottom of the pan, then add a layer of chili on top, then a layer of shredded cheese. Place it in the oven for 15 or so minutes... until it's warm and cheese is melted and there you go! A very yummy substitute to your chili cheese dog craving. :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Tested when I got home from work. Hadn't peed all afternoon so reallu concentrated. And test showed another big fat nothing. So must just be having a longer cycle this time. Just wish AF would hurry up so I can get to trying.
> 
> Update:
> Evap at ten minutes or a faint line????? Trying not to get my hopes up at all. I'd expect a more substantial line by now if I was. Well i suppose I'm just waiting now.
> 
> Sweets, you should post a pic and we will all take a look see. :thumbup:
> Sorry about all the maybe-could be- maybe not- who knows- lines. That just isn't fair. :hissy:
> 
> We are here for you love. :hugs:Click to expand...

I've taken a picture on my phone and now trying to upload it so you can also agonize over my maybe-there line. It's just frustrating. I'd rather have a BFN with nothing there, or a very dark BFP, not this stupid possible evap possible faint line crap.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:holly: i hâte i phone, just lost message! Thé weird accents are because it is dh's and he's french! Essie, poo holes late AF havé a nice warm bath and she'll show. And if late BFP all thé better! Glad all going well littlespy and mollykins we're here for you in dh's absence, not quite thé same i know but hey:flower:can't wait to be back, man coming tomorrow 2pm frog time to fix câble. Loads a luv and for Essie:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg essie just seen your post you gonna make me struggle with this i phone all night!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :holly: i hâte i phone, just lost message! Thé weird accents are because it is dh's and he's french! Essie, poo holes late AF havé a nice warm bath and she'll show. And if late BFP all thé better! Glad all going well littlespy and mollykins we're here for you in dh's absence, not quite thé same i know but hey:flower:can't wait to be back, man coming tomorrow 2pm frog time to fix câble. Loads a luv and for Essie:dust:

Holly! I love this message... I believe it shows how addicted we are to each other and BnB. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Tested when I got home from work. Hadn't peed all afternoon so reallu concentrated. And test showed another big fat nothing. So must just be having a longer cycle this time. Just wish AF would hurry up so I can get to trying.
> 
> Update:
> Evap at ten minutes or a faint line????? Trying not to get my hopes up at all. I'd expect a more substantial line by now if I was. Well i suppose I'm just waiting now.
> 
> Sweets, you should post a pic and we will all take a look see. :thumbup:
> Sorry about all the maybe-could be- maybe not- who knows- lines. That just isn't fair. :hissy:
> 
> We are here for you love. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've taken a picture on my phone and now trying to upload it so you can also agonize over my maybe-there line. It's just frustrating. I'd rather have a BFN with nothing there, or a very dark BFP, not this stupid possible evap possible faint line crap.Click to expand...

Hey Essie :hugs: i know this is so frustrrating. have u thought about using a digital test?


----------



## Essie

Okay these are the worst pics in the world, my phone has a crap camera. The line (aka evap) is more pink and easier to see in real life, but here are two pics for your eyes anyway. *cue lots of screen tilting and squinting* 

https://i56.tinypic.com/214nnug.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/2e5t6ba.jpg

Argh, it's frustrating! I think I know in my heart that this isn't my month. I don't *feel* pregnant. I just wish i was sure either way.


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey Essie :hugs: i know this is so frustrrating. have u thought about using a digital test?

I have, but trying to save pennies so would rather wait until i was more sure if it was a possibly positive and then buy a digital. AF is only one day late so far, so if it gets to the end of the week and still nothing then i'll probably get a digital.


----------



## Mollykins

OMG Essie! If that's an evap, it's wicked evil!! You said that it is quite pink IRL?? Sweets, evaps are gray and/or colorless! No pink involved if it's an evap. OMG. I am SO excited!!! Can you maybe... :test: again??? Like... now?? :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> OMG Essie! If that's an evap, it's wicked evil!! You said that it is quite pink IRL?? Sweets, evaps are gray and/or colorless! No pink involved if it's an evap. OMG. I am SO excited!!! Can you maybe... :test: again??? Like... now?? :thumbup:

Tis pink yes, and the ones the other day were also pink in colour. But i'm trying not to get too excited. Will probably test again tomorrow morning and see what happens.


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OMG Essie! If that's an evap, it's wicked evil!! You said that it is quite pink IRL?? Sweets, evaps are gray and/or colorless! No pink involved if it's an evap. OMG. I am SO excited!!! Can you maybe... :test: again??? Like... now?? :thumbup:
> 
> Tis pink yes, and the ones the other day were also pink in colour. But i'm trying not to get too excited. Will probably test again tomorrow morning and see what happens.Click to expand...

Probably test tomorrow?? Oh Essie you must! :haha:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OMG Essie! If that's an evap, it's wicked evil!! You said that it is quite pink IRL?? Sweets, evaps are gray and/or colorless! No pink involved if it's an evap. OMG. I am SO excited!!! Can you maybe... :test: again??? Like... now?? :thumbup:
> 
> Tis pink yes, and the ones the other day were also pink in colour. But i'm trying not to get too excited. Will probably test again tomorrow morning and see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> Probably test tomorrow?? Oh Essie you must! :haha:Click to expand...

I will test in the morning with FMU (unless i end up getting up in the night again, then means it's not very concentrated) and then post an update. I'm crossing my fingers it's more than an evap, but not getting too ahead of myself.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Okay these are the worst pics in the world, my phone has a crap camera. The line (aka evap) is more pink and easier to see in real life, but here are two pics for your eyes anyway. *cue lots of screen tilting and squinting*
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/214nnug.jpg
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2e5t6ba.jpg
> 
> Argh, it's frustrating! I think I know in my heart that this isn't my month. I don't *feel* pregnant. I just wish i was sure either way.

**SHRIEKS LOUDLY**

Essie....if that's not a BFP I dunno what is!!!! I'm nearly wee-ing with excitement (ok, it doesn't take much these days :blush:)

If you don't get a firm + on a FRER tomorrow, well I'll.....I'll......well I'll be wrong, but I don't think so! OMG, OMG, OMG.....LOVE THIS!!!!

:dust:((ESSIE)):dust: x


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry all other lovely Fertile Myrtles....forgot my manners in my excitement about Essie....hello and hope you are all hunky dory :thumbup:

:hugs: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

On an f---ing i phone too! ESSIE that is big time BFP!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Forget what i said about thé bath for af! COnGRatULaTIon!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg omg bfp bfp 4 essie


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OMG Essie! If that's an evap, it's wicked evil!! You said that it is quite pink IRL?? Sweets, evaps are gray and/or colorless! No pink involved if it's an evap. OMG. I am SO excited!!! Can you maybe... :test: again??? Like... now?? :thumbup:
> 
> Tis pink yes, and the ones the other day were also pink in colour. But i'm trying not to get too excited. Will probably test again tomorrow morning and see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> Probably test tomorrow?? Oh Essie you must! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will test in the morning with FMU (unless i end up getting up in the night again, then means it's not very concentrated) and then post an update. I'm crossing my fingers it's more than an evap, but not getting too ahead of myself.Click to expand...

We'll all be on the edge of our seats until then! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie... I want to add you to the congratulatory title on this thread... but I have to wait for your permission... :test: and give me permission! :haha: Woo! Preggy Essie! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow essie so fab! i havé to give iPhone back to dh now until tomorrow evening but hopefully câble fixed before that. Oh essie i'm so happy for you but why when i havé nô internet connection? Arghh! I hope i'm not wrong about your bfp but it looks like a whopper to me- a réal 'day of missed period' one and not an 8 dpo one! You need glasses girl:happydance: :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow essie so fab! i havé to give iPhone back to dh now until tomorrow evening but hopefully câble fixed before that. Oh essie i'm so happy for you but why when i havé nô internet connection? Arghh! I hope i'm not wrong about your bfp but it looks like a whopper to me- a réal 'day of missed period' one and not an 8 dpo one! You need glasses girl:happydance: :hug:

Oh dear Holly....hope the withdrawals from the excitement aren't just too much to bear.....it would be for me!! :haha: Can't wait to come back on tomorrow!!!!!

x


----------



## Crunchie

essie !!!!!! that would be the most evil evap if it was as molly said....I have never had one like that 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

cant wait to see tomorrows pic !!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Essie said:


> Okay these are the worst pics in the world, my phone has a crap camera. The line (aka evap) is more pink and easier to see in real life, but here are two pics for your eyes anyway. *cue lots of screen tilting and squinting*
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/214nnug.jpg
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2e5t6ba.jpg
> 
> Argh, it's frustrating! I think I know in my heart that this isn't my month. I don't *feel* pregnant. I just wish i was sure either way.

Um... Darlin', that looks positive to me!
I mean, did you SEE my first positive test? I attached it to remind you.:winkwink: 36 hours later I got a "pregnant" on a digi! 
So excited to see your next test! :happydance:

By the way, I *still* don't "feel pregnant!"
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo resized 2.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Essie

Well FMU showed another faint line, tinybit darker than last nights, easier to see, no squinting invovled. But I have some brown CM suggesting AF is coming so I'm pretty confused!


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Well FMU showed another faint line, tinybit darker than last nights, easier to see, no squinting invovled. But I have some brown CM suggesting AF is coming so I'm pretty confused!

Morning huni, when I first fell I had some brownish discharge ....I had a cheap test that showed a really faint line and then when I 
used a Frer it was really dark and tested in the evening xxxx


----------



## Essie

I'm shopping with my mum today so don't know if i'll have a chance to sneak off and buy a FRER/digital but will try to. Just trying to upload a picture of this mornings test. I'm trying not to get too excited in case it is an evap or a faulty test, but i can't deny this morning I am seeing a definite second pink line, evap or not.

i don't know if this photo shows it at all (my phone camera is pants!) but it's easier to see and pink irl, but here's todays test.
https://i54.tinypic.com/fm51jl.jpg


----------



## Essie

Okay I POAS again on another IC (i have only one more left now!) second morning urine, quite pale yellow. Second faint pink line after 4 minutes. If this is not my BFP then i want a refund on my body because it's cruel playing tricks like this!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm shopping with my mum today so don't know if i'll have a chance to sneak off and buy a FRER/digital but will try to. Just trying to upload a picture of this mornings test. I'm trying not to get too excited in case it is an evap or a faulty test, but i can't deny this morning I am seeing a definite second pink line, evap or not.
> 
> i don't know if this photo shows it at all (my phone camera is pants!) but it's easier to see and pink irl, but here's todays test.
> https://i54.tinypic.com/fm51jl.jpg

Essie...I can see that easily despite the picture being fuzzy and I don't have to squint!! You are pregnant girl!!!! 

I know as it's not a dark pink line just yet you are keeping a level head (very wise) but honestly, this is definitely a BFP! Am so happy for you......get a digi when you can and the actual "word" will make it official as Littlespy said!

Hooray for Essie's BFP!! :happydance: x


----------



## Essie

I'm still having pinkish CM which suggests AF may be on her way. I need to take a digital but haven't had a chance to get one, and also kind of don't want to in case its a negative.


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> I'm still having pinkish CM which suggests AF may be on her way. I need to take a digital but haven't had a chance to get one, and also kind of don't want to in case its a negative.

Hi Essie :flower:,
I can see it very clearly, lovely:bfp:.
Maybe this can help you 
https://www.babycenter.com/400_spotting-at-4-weeks_910240_203.bc
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

"Phew!" she said, wiping her brow in relief as the electrician fixed the BnB cable in her living room...

Hoorah for my fixed cable:happydance:it's good to be back! :holly:But moreover Hoorah :happydance:for Essie's BFP. Those photos are so ++++++++ !!!! Sending you tons of sticky sticky sticky :dust: 

The test sticks for my CBFM arrived today, hope the monitor itself arrives soon...Apart from that my fabulous intentions for pre O are yet to become fabulous, I suppose I've nibbled a few sunflower seeds but I also had a mcDonalds yesterday for lunch:blush: Let me think, what cd am I on now? :-k Cd 6 I believe. What cycle day are you nonpregnant ladies on?


----------



## HollyMonkey

:dohh::dohh::dohh: Just realised our tickers tell us what cd day we're all on :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: They're functional as well as beautiful!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi everyone
I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and oh my hat I missed a lot!!!!!!!!

Essie, you have me on the edge of my seat!

Yesterday I took my last soy capsule - probably should have upped the dose yesterday but things have been so hectic that I didn't even think about it (I run a sanctuary for disabled animals form my home and there has been NO money for the charity so our electricity was cut off...not fun and the stress doesn't help the ttc - thank goodness I wasn't ovulating!)

I've bought CB ovulation sticks this time so I _know_ when I ovulate
Considering using a soft cup too and not using the vinegar douche (to sway for a girl)...I'm worried we killed off all the little swimmers last time. Oh and I think i'll try soft cups this time too

I'm off to pee on my opk stick. not likely the day but I don't want to missi t (and I'm a poas addict!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know what you mean Trinitymum, you can never start peeing on OPKs too soon! Although this month I have the CBFM so will have to be more restrained, given the cost of the sticks that go with!!
I O late but I had a really vivid dream a couple of nights ago that I O'ed on day 11 so I'm going to be vigilant this month...

What's with the soy and vinegar?
 



Attached Files:







Ducklings for Molly.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleSpy

Essie -- Nice :bfp:!!! :happydance:
I've read that spotting can be very normal and common during early pregnancy. :thumbup:

My m/s is a little stronger today but still no big deal. I kind of like it since my boobs aren't as sore as they were the faint m/s is like my one little reminder that I'm actually pregnant.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I know what you mean Trinitymum, you can never start peeing on OPKs too soon! Although this month I have the CBFM so will have to be more restrained, given the cost of the sticks that go with!!
> I O late but I had a really vivid dream a couple of nights ago that I O'ed on day 11 so I'm going to be vigilant this month...
> 
> What's with the soy and vinegar?

Soy isoflavins are for boosting ovulation - my cycles have been weird (28,28 then 42 then 24!) so I thought it may help
The vinegar douche is for creating an acidic environment to sway for a girl (I have 3 boys)


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I love the duckies! :thumbup: Very creative and I feel loved! :dance: 

TrinityMom- Welcome back! I hope you get your girl this time! I would prefer a boy next time... I have two girls and I'm afraid my OH would go mad if we had another. :haha:

ALL YOU LOVELIES... WE NEED TO VOTE:

Taking into consideration Essie's fear of calling a :bfp: a :bfp: we are going to vote... 

Do we change the title from "<2 BFP's..." to "<3 BFP's..." without Essie's consent or should we wait until she "confirms" her pregnancy with a digi?? 

(I really want to put her in the title! :happydance: )


----------



## Mollykins

ESSIE!!! You preggy little turtle you!! Can I congratulate you yet??? :haha: 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## Essie

I'm not considering myself pregnant yet, until I have more confirmation than the faint IC. Am going to try and nip into tesco on the way home and grab another test.


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies, I figure I would share with you all that I've set an appointment with my ob/gyn to get some testing done. I'm actually ridiculously scared and I feel as though I am about to break down and cry. The woman I spoke with (to set the appointment) reminded me that I haven't been in since my last bloods (which was to check/make sure my levels went down after losing the twins) in June of 2009. Apparently if you haven't been in for a year then you have to update your medical history; not completely... just a little update. This is going to be hard isn't it? I hope I don't get all weepy in the office, though if I do, it'll be okay. I've been going to the same ob/gyn since I was 16 (of course at 16 she was just my gyno.) so if I'm going to get weepy in front of any doctor, it should be her. Sorry for the lack of PMA in this post. I'm just feeling a little down at the moment. :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck Mollykins! :flower:
I always think more knowledge is better than less so although it's scary it's a good idea


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks TrinityMom. I know you are right... I just hope that whatever knowledge I acquire is good. :haha: Appointment next Tuesday. Here's to hoping it's good news... or at least not damning news! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Thanks TrinityMom. I know you are right... I just hope that whatever knowledge I acquire is good. :haha: Appointment next Tuesday. Here's to hoping it's good news... or at least not damning news! :thumbup:

Gosh you'll be fine Molly.:flower: The body is just a bit capricious after m/c, and with twins twice as capricious! :thumbup:

Thanks Trinitymom for the explaining the soy and vinegar enigmas for me! The vinegar does sound a bit harsh, I guess any eggy surviving that will be a tough little thing when it grows up, Prime Minister, Olympic Champion etc. "I can do anything, I survived vinegar before I was even conceived":haha:

They say a sugary diet pre conception for a girl helps, which must be nonsense since I'm a complete savoury freak and had a girl...:shrug:

I'm off swimming at my club, love to all, see you later Alligators

PS Get that digi test pee'ed on Essie:flower:


----------



## Essie

Good Luck with your appointment Molly, hope it's good news for you. I bet your body is just taking a little extra time to get totally ready for a trouble free pregnancy when you do get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Went into tescos, they didn't have a digital test! I got a tesco 2 pack, had peed about an hour ago but still POAS as soon as i got home (with pee that was practically clear :dohh: ) I don't know, there is maybe a faint line, but I'm not 100% sure. Think I need to take the other one with good concentrated FMU tomorrow and see what happens. I showed my OH and he could also see a line, but I want to remain level-headed until I'm totally sure. I don't want to get excited and then find they're just evaps or dodgy tests :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

How long does it take for your body to get right after a m/c? I mean, I fell in April 2009 and bloods went down to 0 in June ... I got the okay to TTC so wouldn't that imply it's all "good to go"? Darn bodies!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Essie! We all know you are pg! You are just like LittleSpy... denying it t'the bitter end! :haha: Can't wait until you believe it! (Hopefully in the morning!)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Trinitymom for the explaining the soy and vinegar enigmas for me! The vinegar does sound a bit harsh, I guess any eggy surviving that will be a tough little thing when it grows up, Prime Minister, Olympic Champion etc. "I can do anything, I survived vinegar before I was even conceived":haha:
> :

Oh I love that!!!! :rofl:
Sounds like my middle son's personality
We need all the help we can get in the girl department - only 1 girl in the last century in my husband's family! He's one of 4 boys and we have 3 boys.....just might go crazy if I end up with twin boys (my mom is a twin and they run in my family!)


----------



## Crunchie

ladies ladies ladies 

firstly I am loving that pic you did holly for molly ! I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT 

Also Molly I went to see my GP yesterday and was tested for everything hormonal possible....just waiting for the results now ! was more distressed they decided to test my liver.....now thats just mean !!!! :blush: go back next week for the results 
Essie keep the faith girly xxxxx

now Holly when should I start my opks ???????


----------



## Crunchie

also my ticker is annoying me....you lot have "8" days till I ovulate 

mine says 15 days ! no FAIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:brat:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- FX that the doctor's call you tomorrow with nothing but good news! Like, "Our tests indicate you are not eating enough chocolate... eat a bit more and you'll have your :bfp: this cycle." :haha: I wish!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies, I figure I would share with you all that I've set an appointment with my ob/gyn to get some testing done. I'm actually ridiculously scared and I feel as though I am about to break down and cry. The woman I spoke with (to set the appointment) reminded me that I haven't been in since my last bloods (which was to check/make sure my levels went down after losing the twins) in June of 2009. Apparently if you haven't been in for a year then you have to update your medical history; not completely... just a little update. This is going to be hard isn't it? I hope I don't get all weepy in the office, though if I do, it'll be okay. I've been going to the same ob/gyn since I was 16 (of course at 16 she was just my gyno.) so if I'm going to get weepy in front of any doctor, it should be her. Sorry for the lack of PMA in this post. I'm just feeling a little down at the moment. :cry:

molly, last week I really wasnt coping at all well and was really struggling at work and when I tired to tell my collegues that I need some support at the mo my voice quivered nearly every time 

I did a very brave thing today and told my boss I wasnt coping and I dont want to get to the point when I dont think I can even come in. I hated doing it but you have to be kind to yourself at these time xxx I also agree that I am not sure what will happen after my tests but I hope knowledge is power so we can then decide what we do next xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Just a cute little funny I thought I would share, a song came on last night while the girls and I were listening to my playlist and doing crafts... the song was 'Here comes the sun' and my oldest says, "Mommy! This is Here comes the sun! I love this song." and then my youngest says, "It's the beatles and bugs." :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I figure I would share with you all that I've set an appointment with my ob/gyn to get some testing done. I'm actually ridiculously scared and I feel as though I am about to break down and cry. The woman I spoke with (to set the appointment) reminded me that I haven't been in since my last bloods (which was to check/make sure my levels went down after losing the twins) in June of 2009. Apparently if you haven't been in for a year then you have to update your medical history; not completely... just a little update. This is going to be hard isn't it? I hope I don't get all weepy in the office, though if I do, it'll be okay. I've been going to the same ob/gyn since I was 16 (of course at 16 she was just my gyno.) so if I'm going to get weepy in front of any doctor, it should be her. Sorry for the lack of PMA in this post. I'm just feeling a little down at the moment. :cry:
> 
> molly, last week I really wasnt coping at all well and was really struggling at work and when I tired to tell my collegues that I need some support at the mo my voice quivered nearly every time
> 
> I did a very brave thing today and told my boss I wasnt coping and I dont want to get to the point when I dont think I can even come in. I hated doing it but you have to be kind to yourself at these time xxx I also agree that I am not sure what will happen after my tests but I hope knowledge is power so we can then decide what we do next xxxxClick to expand...

Aww Crunchie! :hugs: We'll get through this... whatever "this" turns out to be. I'm not at all afraid that I will not make it through... just afraid of what I'm going to have to make it through. Make sense? Yeah, not to me either. :haha: I think I am going to throw myself into different projects until the appointment... or until my OH gets home... maybe I'll start with making a new blanket... :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- FX that the doctor's call you tomorrow with nothing but good news! Like, "Our tests indicate you are not eating enough chocolate... eat a bit more and you'll have your :bfp: this cycle." :haha: I wish!

Or please increase your red wine intake......with some nice cheese .....yep that will do it .....:baby:


----------



## LittleSpy

Beatles & bugs. Too funny!

Holy moly, I was just looking at the cost of pregnancy/delivery. I knew it was a lot but I guess I was in denial as to exactly how much "a lot" is. Convinced me to enroll in a pre-tax medical spending account really quickly! :haha: Thank goodness I assumed I would be pregnant in 2011 & signed up for better health insurance. Yikes! What a racket! :haha:

I'm starting to think it's a shame I make too much money to qualify for Medicaid! :dohh: Hmmm... or do I? :haha: It may be more cost effective to quit my job. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> ladies ladies ladies
> 
> firstly I am loving that pic you did holly for molly ! I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT
> 
> Also Molly I went to see my GP yesterday and was tested for everything hormonal possible....just waiting for the results now ! was more distressed they decided to test my liver.....now thats just mean !!!! :blush: go back next week for the results
> Essie keep the faith girly xxxxx
> 
> now Holly when should I start my opks ???????

Okay Crunchie. Listen well. Judging by your ticker (which is accurate I hope:winkwink:) then you should have started OPKS..umm..3 days ago. You can never be too sure in this day and age.:haha: And as for the liver test, that is just mean...but don't worry, it's not to assess the damage of your student days! Hormonal hoohah.
But seriously for the opks if your cycle is regular, and you have IC's, then I'd give it a week, then start testing because YOU CAN O EARLY- LO is living proof, It was a month "off" for me since I was in England and DH not, but I'd O'd on day 11, before my trip to UK, and not 16-19 as very much expected! (There's hope for you yet Mollykins!) That make-baby egg wanted out, that's how I see it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- FX that the doctor's call you tomorrow with nothing but good news! Like, "Our tests indicate you are not eating enough chocolate... eat a bit more and you'll have your :bfp: this cycle." :haha: I wish!
> 
> Or please increase your red wine intake......with some nice cheese .....yep that will do it .....:baby:Click to expand...

That's certainly the French outlook on life (wine and cheese) and as an immigrant I am obliged to adopt the local customs. It would be insulting not to. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I must be a bit dense at the moment but I can't understand why you think there is hope for me yet... for this cycle you mean? I really dislike being confused. Blah! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Beatles & bugs. Too funny!
> 
> Holy moly, I was just looking at the cost of pregnancy/delivery. I knew it was a lot but I guess I was in denial as to exactly how much "a lot" is. Convinced me to enroll in a pre-tax medical spending account really quickly! :haha: Thank goodness I assumed I would be pregnant in 2011 & signed up for better health insurance. Yikes! What a racket! :haha:
> 
> I'm starting to think it's a shame I make too much money to qualify for Medicaid! :dohh: Hmmm... or do I? :haha: It may be more cost effective to quit my job. :winkwink:

OMG I LOVE you and Essie.:hug: You're just so pragmatic! If I had even an eighth of the line that Essie had I would be sending_ myself _Congratulatory Messages on this site, and as for considerations of the cost of birth/delivery Littlespy...poouf!...I'd be more worried about the cost of lemon coloured wool to knit booties! It's the joy of this thread, we're so complimentarily different! :muaha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I must be a bit dense at the moment but I can't understand why you think there is hope for me yet... for this cycle you mean? I really dislike being confused. Blah! :wacko:

After a moment's catch up (it was hard on the iphone)and putting it diplomatically- then no hope.:hugs:You're not dense, it's me not having the whole context!:dohh: No hope but only for this round I hasten to add...Next round :bfp::happydance: You'll be all relaxed as well once your obgyn has reassured you that it's just time and patience....and you'll be ready to take on that beanie:flower: I'm glad you liked the ducklings in the sink that LO and I set up this afternoon, that red one would_ just not stay upright!_:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Woo! Confusion has let up! :winkwink: 

I have a bit of (hopefully) good news! My OH phoned a little bit ago to say, "I just thought I would let you know that I might MIGHT, don't get your hopes up Moll, but I MIGHT be coming home a bit early." EEP! I asked "How early?", in the most nonchalant way possible of course. :winkwink: He said, "MAYBE Tuesday around 1300." Eep again!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up like he said but... :happydance: My appointment is on Tuesday (16th) at 1630 and he might be back that day, which is also CD 14... maybe I'll make O yet! FX!


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Woo! Confusion has let up! :winkwink:
> 
> I have a bit of (hopefully) good news! My OH phoned a little bit ago to say, "I just thought I would let you know that I might MIGHT, don't get your hopes up Moll, but I MIGHT be coming home a bit early." EEP! I asked "How early?", in the most nonchalant way possible of course. :winkwink: He said, "MAYBE Tuesday around 1300." Eep again!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up like he said but... :happydance: My appointment is on Tuesday (16th) at 1630 and he might be back that day, which is also CD 14... maybe I'll make O yet! FX!

What a news! :dance:
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Just a cute little funny I thought I would share, a song came on last night while the girls and I were listening to my playlist and doing crafts... the song was 'Here comes the sun' and my oldest says, "Mommy! This is Here comes the sun! I love this song." and then my youngest says, "It's the beatles and bugs." :rofl:

Ha ha that reminds me of a time when LO was about 2 or 3 months old, all happy in her rocker chair listening to a Beatles (and Bugs) album with Here comes the Sun- she was gurgling away happily. At which point I was inspired and stopped the CD and decided to give LO my piano rendition of Here Comes the Sun, singing along. (At this point I have to tell you I don't know what is worse, my piano playing or singing! Dire, both of them) and within 3 bars LO was screaming her head off :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah sadness Holly! But I have to giggle a bit at it too. :) 

Oh and I found this for you... well, I found it for me too :winkwink: ... I want to make them. Perhaps I will give them to a friend?? I'm such a hobby-holic!

https://www.make-your-own-baby-stuff.com/baby-blocks.html


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Emandi! I really hope we at least get a chance this cycle. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ah sadness Holly! But I have to giggle a bit at it too. :)
> 
> Oh and I found this for you... well, I found it for me too :winkwink: ... I want to make them. Perhaps I will give them to a friend?? I'm such a hobby-holic!
> 
> https://www.make-your-own-baby-stuff.com/baby-blocks.html

Cool!:happydance: When I was pregnant I made loads of stuff, 5 bibs, 4 bath capes,toys; 2 cubes, 2 snakes, a banana and a mouse. And lots of knitted cardies, hats and booties, and 2 blankets! Lots of it was on the train into work, blimey I must have looked a sight with my knitting resting on my belly all smug and pregnant! Kit_cat, Littlespy and ..... Essie, you have 9 months... 'Tis not long in terms of handicrafts. After your 12 week scans, get knitting/sewing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, LittleSpy, and Essie- I agree with Holly! It's so much fun! You must! :haha:


----------



## Essie

No real news this morning ladies. Took my other tesco test with FMU, another faint line, and took my last IC as well which showed a nice pink line after about 2 minutes. But I've been googling :dohh: and seen a lot about tescos evaps being really convincing pink lines so could just be nasty evaps. Especially since the line is so faint. But I've ordered a CB digital :thumbup: should arrive tomorrow morning.

If they're evaps they're really nasty ones. But since the lines are so faint i'm not totally convinced they're BFP. I'm not considering myself out, since AF is not here, but I'm holding off calling myself pregnant til I've done the digital.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> No real news this morning ladies. Took my other tesco test with FMU, another faint line, and took my last IC as well which showed a nice pink line after about 2 minutes. But I've been googling :dohh: and seen a lot about tescos evaps being really convincing pink lines so could just be nasty evaps. Especially since the line is so faint. But I've ordered a CB digital :thumbup: should arrive tomorrow morning.
> 
> If they're evaps they're really nasty ones. But since the lines are so faint i'm not totally convinced they're BFP. I'm not considering myself out, since AF is not here, but I'm holding off calling myself pregnant til I've done the digital.

I think you should wait another 9 months or so Essie, just to be really sure that you're pregnant.

Only teasing my love :tease: I think you're very wise and I really admire your calm and patience, and distrust of hpts :flower: (_Hurry up with that digital Mr Postman!!!!_)


----------



## HollyMonkey

:mail: My Postman's arrived even if Essie's hasn't..with my CBFM! :yellow:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mimine and Bobo say...
 



Attached Files:







Hi Crunchie.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emandi

It looks like quite a few of us are waiting for :mail:.
I've ordered Maca on friday and still nothing :nope:. 

By the way, ladies :flower:, how are you managing healthy pre-ovulation diet?
(Hm, postman just visited and dropped whole load of junk mail ... but no Maca :brat:. Not happy :growlmad:.)

Back to the diet.
Mine is not great, really struggling this month :blush:. Had nothing to do, so decided to bake some cookies with my Emily. Didn't know there will be sooo many :wacko:. And because they happened to be too hard for my lovely (and very fussy)daughter, I am on my own. Can't just chuck them in a bin, can I??? :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

emandi -- you can send the cookies to me. You'd be amazed at how much a poppyseed sized baby wants to eat. :wacko:
And sleep, for that matter! I don't know if it's a fluke or early pregnancy fatigue setting in but I'm almost non-functional I'm so sleepy. I've been going to bed 2-3 hours earlier than usual for the last few days and I've been feeling great, but today my eyes are stinging I'm so sleepy. Thank goodness I have a 4 day weekend starting tomorrow!

So, according to Essie's logic, I need to go buy another pregnancy test. :winkwink: I am kind of itching to see a super dark 2nd line so maybe I will! dohh:) AF's officially an entire week late today. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> It looks like quite a few of us are waiting for :mail:.
> I've ordered Maca on friday and still nothing :nope:.
> 
> By the way, ladies :flower:, how are you managing healthy pre-ovulation diet?
> (Hm, postman just visited and dropped whole load of junk mail ... but no Maca :brat:. Not happy :growlmad:.)
> 
> Back to the diet.
> Mine is not great, really struggling this month :blush:. Had nothing to do, so decided to bake some cookies with my Emily. Didn't know there will be sooo many :wacko:. And because they happened to be too hard for my lovely (and very fussy)daughter, I am on my own. Can't just chuck them in a bin, can I??? :shrug:

Emandi! You absolutely CANNOT let them go to waste! It would teach your daughter VERY bad things...not to mention the starving children in ethiopia :haha:

Pre-ovulation diet? Huh? :shrug:
After going through a week of eating only apples and tea, and losing 3 kgs I've eaten just about everything in sight today! Just made the boys bunny chows (not sure if you know what they are - 1/4 loaf of bread, hollowed out and filled with curry)....SO healthy! :oops:
But then stress always does that to me and I have been SO stressed with the charity's situation and my youngest has hepatitis


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> It looks like quite a few of us are waiting for :mail:.
> I've ordered Maca on friday and still nothing :nope:.
> 
> By the way, ladies :flower:, how are you managing healthy pre-ovulation diet?
> (Hm, postman just visited and dropped whole load of junk mail ... but no Maca :brat:. Not happy :growlmad:.)
> 
> Back to the diet.
> Mine is not great, really struggling this month :blush:. Had nothing to do, so decided to bake some cookies with my Emily. Didn't know there will be sooo many :wacko:. And because they happened to be too hard for my lovely (and very fussy)daughter, I am on my own. Can't just chuck them in a bin, can I??? :shrug:

I've started my healthy diet today, I struggled over the weekend and beginning of the week but with the arrival of my CBFM I have fresh motivation! I'll eat your cakes though, I'm not worried by cakes. In fact I just ate 2 little fairy cakes that Holly and I made yesterday, delicious! (I bought some of those silicone muffin cases from Habitat and they've revolutionised my cake baking!) I'm just trying to eat more healthy stuff around the cakes, and drink less caffeine and alcohol. We have guests at the weekend so I will allow myself some wine then, not going to be _too_ strict before that BFP!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> emandi -- you can send the cookies to me. You'd be amazed at how much a poppyseed sized baby wants to eat. :wacko:
> And sleep, for that matter! I don't know if it's a fluke or early pregnancy fatigue setting in but I'm almost non-functional I'm so sleepy. I've been going to bed 2-3 hours earlier than usual for the last few days and I've been feeling great, but today my eyes are stinging I'm so sleepy. Thank goodness I have a 4 day weekend starting tomorrow!
> 
> So, according to Essie's logic, I need to go buy another pregnancy test. :winkwink: I am kind of itching to see a super dark 2nd line so maybe I will! dohh:) AF's officially an entire week late today. :thumbup:

I remember that tiredness Littlespy! If we went anywhere I'd end up having a little 'shut eye'- on a seat in the supermarket, on the sofa at friend's houses etc etc. It didn't really leave me 'til into the 2nd tri, so GL!:sleep:

Trinitymom- I didn't know :bunny:s ate curry:haha:Bunny Chow sounds yummy. I think you'd have to make it for me though- I'm sure my interpretation wouldn't be as tasty as the authentic Sth African one ( mine would be a bottle of Uncle Ben's curry sauce poured down a baguette) Mmm I've healthily bought fish filets for dinner but Bunny Chow appeals more!:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sorry to hear about your youngest having hepatitis Trinitymom:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your youngest having hepatitis Trinitymom:hug:

Thanks. My middle one had it, now the youngest. Lots of liver herbs and he'll be ok. The worst is that he can't go to school until the jaundice clears and it has been raining so no running around and getting lost in the garden

Bunny chow is very yummy. I made dhal (yellow lentils) and potato curry to put into the bread. Kids were so excited about "Big food!" ...you can tell they're boys :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your youngest having hepatitis Trinitymom:hug:
> 
> Thanks. My middle one had it, now the youngest. Lots of liver herbs and he'll be ok. The worst is that he can't go to school until the jaundice clears and it has been raining so no running around and getting lost in the garden
> 
> Bunny chow is very yummy. I made dhal (yellow lentils) and potato curry to put into the bread. Kids were so excited about "Big food!" ...you can tell they're boys :haha:Click to expand...

You must have a wonderful garden, my LO would have trouble getting 'lost' in ours!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> it's my favourite part of living in SA :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA today. I woke up up this morning with the absolute WORST case of nausea and also a mild headache. I couldn't make the girls anything but cereal this morning and the smell of their cereal made me want to :sick: Very odd. In any case I've been having a very "mellow" first part of my day (it is only 1125 here) which means I've been laying on the living room floor, hold on for dear life while the girls watched some educational videos and pet my hair. (How sweet is that?!) :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mimine and Bobo say...

Aww! Your kitties look like a childhood kitty of mine! I named him Pace (it means "peace" in Italian) :thumbup: He really was my little peace kitty.... unlike his brother. :haha: 

From what I see of it Holly- that is an ADORABLE blanket! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mollykins- i love your profile pick those ducklings are lovely and cute :D and I understand the nausea I have it too :( its horrible!


----------



## Mollykins

Essie... darling... though I admire your calm and hesitation for declaring your pregnancy... you are driving us all crazy!! :haha: That digi tomorrow is going to get you on the title of the thread along with LittleSpy and Kit. I believe Holly and I need to lay down 100 euros again. (I wonder Holly, do you think that helps swing the odds in favor of a bfp??) :thumbup:

TrinityMom- I grew up in the country and I loved being outside to get lost in the corn and such. :) I'm sorry about your youngest. :( Oh and how do I get a hold of some bunny chow?? :winkwink:

LittleSpy- still awake sweets?? Like Holly, I remember that feeling well. I remember feeling as though I would do just about anything to be able to sleep 4 more hours. :haha: Holly's right though, it does tend to dissipate after the first trimester. :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Today at work I was feeling very very sick. Hence lots of "you're not pregnant are you?" Cue denials from me, "oh probably just a bug". Well apparently I was lying. I took my Clearblue digital and it tells me I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant :cloud9: you ladies were right, while I was in denial to the end. :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie... darling... though I admire your calm and hesitation for declaring your pregnancy... you are driving us all crazy!! :haha: That digi tomorrow is going to get you on the title of the thread along with LittleSpy and Kit. I believe Holly and I need to lay down 100 euros again. (I wonder Holly, do you think that helps swing the odds in favor of a bfp??)

I'll take a 100 euro bet on it, check my post below yours :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Today at work I was feeling very very sick. Hence lots of "you're not pregnant are you?" Cue denials from me, "oh probably just a bug". Well apparently I was lying. I took my Clearblue digital and it tells me I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant :cloud9: you ladies were right, while I was in denial to the end. :happydance:

*SCREAMS while children look on in confusion... laughter ensues*

Woo-hoo!!! I am so excited for you love!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Post the pic love!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: massive congrats to you essie :D :hugs: H&H 9 Months


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Today at work I was feeling very very sick. Hence lots of "you're not pregnant are you?" Cue denials from me, "oh probably just a bug". Well apparently I was lying. I took my Clearblue digital and it tells me I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant :cloud9: you ladies were right, while I was in denial to the end. :happydance:

Are you_ sure_? Now I think you should maybe do a few more digitals just to, you, know,_ really_ confirm. It seems a bit early to jump to BFP conclusions Essie, it could be that stomach bug you have that's interfering with the digi results.

:fool::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny::headspin::dance::yellow::crib::happydance:

Told you so! Told you so!:hug: and sticky :dust:


----------



## Essie

Here you go :)

https://i55.tinypic.com/f0zous.jpg


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Today at work I was feeling very very sick. Hence lots of "you're not pregnant are you?" Cue denials from me, "oh probably just a bug". Well apparently I was lying. I took my Clearblue digital and it tells me I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant :cloud9: you ladies were right, while I was in denial to the end. :happydance:
> 
> Are you_ sure_? Now I think you should maybe do a few more digitals just to, you, know,_ really_ confirm. It seems a bit early to jump to BFP conclusions Essie, it could be that stomach bug you have that's interfering with the digi results.Click to expand...

:haha: Well I do have another digi left, and two arriving in the post tomorrow, so I imagine I will be POAS some more in the next few days/week. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Here you go :)
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/f0zous.jpg

:yipee::yipee::yipee: OMG!!! Congrats Essie!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Beautiful test that is! :dance:


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> Here you go :)
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/f0zous.jpg

Essie, that is fantastic !!! :yipee::wohoo:
C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S :hugs:
:hugs:

Molly, quick, we need update - big fat 3 :bfp: !


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- Thanks for reminding me! I keep getting distracted! :haha: Woo! Done and done! 3 bfp!!! Congratulations ladies, really. This so wonderful!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I also have another funny for you ladies from my LO. She watched a video about what different people's/creature's jobs were and so she asked me, "Mommy? What is a mommy and daddy's job?" I asked her, "What do you think the mommy and daddy's job is?" Her response?? "Well Daddy's have to go to buy the baby. You know, from the baby store. Oh! And the Mommy has to be there to make sure it is okay." (Aww!)


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Here you go :)
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/f0zous.jpg



OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Here you go :)
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/f0zous.jpg

I'm squinting, I'm squinting, I think I can _just_ about make something out, yep, hang on, I think it says PR..E..G- hold on, I need to tip my screen for the rest.. N..ANT, 2-3!! 

:rofl:


CONGRATULATIONS! (AGAIN!)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mimine and Bobo say...[/QUOTE
> 
> sooooooooooooooo cute !!!!!
> 
> crumble will be soon sending her love
> 
> xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I also have another funny for you ladies from my LO. She watched a video about what different people's/creature's jobs were and so she asked me, "Mommy? What is a mommy and daddy's job?" I asked her, "What do you think the mommy and daddy's job is?" Her response?? "Well Daddy's have to go to buy the baby. You know, from the baby store. Oh! And the Mommy has to be there to make sure it is okay." (Aww!)

Ah! if only ttc was that easy! I'll send DH out to The Baby Store tomorrow.


----------



## Crunchie

ladies I am giving temping a go......slightly concerned that I have crazy temps......time will tell I suppose :thumbup:

so opks
temping 
vitimins 

with all this i will most likely to forget to do the deed !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> ladies I am giving temping a go......slightly concerned that I have crazy temps......time will tell I suppose :thumbup:
> 
> so opks
> temping
> vitimins
> 
> with all this i will most likely to forget to do the deed !!!!

:rofl: It is a danger! 

for me;
Vitamins (just the usual pre natals)
CBFM (slightly out of sync with my cycle since it arrived late)
Low caffeine and alcohol diet, high fruit and veg
Sexual Intercourse around Ovulation

Add the sex bit to your list Crunchie, like I have. Then you won't forget:haha:


----------



## emandi

LittleSpy said:


> emandi -- you can send the cookies to me. You'd be amazed at how much a poppyseed sized baby wants to eat. :wacko:
> And sleep, for that matter! I don't know if it's a fluke or early pregnancy fatigue setting in but I'm almost non-functional I'm so sleepy. I've been going to bed 2-3 hours earlier than usual for the last few days and I've been feeling great, but today my eyes are stinging I'm so sleepy. Thank goodness I have a 4 day weekend starting tomorrow!
> 
> So, according to Essie's logic, I need to go buy another pregnancy test. :winkwink: I am kind of itching to see a super dark 2nd line so maybe I will! dohh:) AF's officially an entire week late today. :thumbup:

Oh LittlleSpy, I know how you feel :flower:.
But it only gets better. Try to rest as much as you can, only about 2 months to go and you will feel beter.
:hugs:, look after yourself and little beanie


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> It looks like quite a few of us are waiting for :mail:.
> I've ordered Maca on friday and still nothing :nope:.
> 
> By the way, ladies :flower:, how are you managing healthy pre-ovulation diet?
> (Hm, postman just visited and dropped whole load of junk mail ... but no Maca :brat:. Not happy :growlmad:.)
> 
> Back to the diet.
> Mine is not great, really struggling this month :blush:. Had nothing to do, so decided to bake some cookies with my Emily. Didn't know there will be sooo many :wacko:. And because they happened to be too hard for my lovely (and very fussy)daughter, I am on my own. Can't just chuck them in a bin, can I??? :shrug:
> 
> Emandi! You absolutely CANNOT let them go to waste! It would teach your daughter VERY bad things...not to mention the starving children in ethiopia :haha:
> 
> Pre-ovulation diet? Huh? :shrug:
> After going through a week of eating only apples and tea, and losing 3 kgs I've eaten just about everything in sight today! Just made the boys bunny chows (not sure if you know what they are - 1/4 loaf of bread, hollowed out and filled with curry)....SO healthy! :oops:
> But then stress always does that to me and I have been SO stressed with the charity's situation and my youngest has hepatitisClick to expand...

Thanks TrinityMom :flower:, that's all I wanted to hear :haha:.
You must have very busy and stressful life right now, so you are allowed to ignore healthy diet :winkwink:. 
:hugs:
Hope it all goes back to normal soon.


----------



## Mollykins

Agree Holly. I will instruct my OH to stop by the baby store on his way home. :haha: He should get a laugh.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> with all this i will most likely to forget to do the deed !!!!

:haha:

don't worry, i thought my temps were crazy at 1st too. even was afraid i wasn't ovulating, but i would get out of bed to turn off my alarm, and then temp... or forget to temp 1st thing and do it as i am getting dressed (i.e. all types of whacky things that would throw my temps off).:dohh:

once i learned the proper way to temp, this last cycle looked pretty regular. Are u using FertilityFriend?


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> with all this i will most likely to forget to do the deed !!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> don't worry, i thought my temps were crazy at 1st too. even was afraid i wasn't ovulating, but i would get out of bed to turn off my alarm, and then temp... or forget to temp 1st thing and do it as i am getting dressed (i.e. all types of whacky things that would throw my temps off).:dohh:
> 
> once i learned the proper way to temp, this last cycle looked pretty regular. Are u using FertilityFriend?Click to expand...

Hi Newbie

I am using FF, I think what happend was I had a cold last week and my weekend temps were so high but since monday they have been around 96ish so I am thinking It was just being under the weather .......I just wish the line was straighter !!!! ????:dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

ESSIE!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I'm still awake (I can hardly believe it -- it's 8.30pm :haha:)!

Well, I did it. I caved.
Chili dogs -- yep (VEGGIE chili VEGGIE dogs though, so I'm good. :thumbup:)

Pregnancy test -- yep :blush: 
I was at the store buying my veggie dogs and... well, I haven't tested since last Friday & I wanted to see that line be darker. Test line is way darker than control line. I love it!

It's weird that my only symptom right now is the sleepiness (and of course lack of :witch:). Haven't been nauseous at all today & my boobs aren't sore any more! :happydance: I thought I was supposed to be getting more nauseous not less (agh, I hope I don't jinx it).

Oh, I do have one other symptom -- vivid nightmares every single night! Last night I had a nightmare about miscarrying because of "incompatible rh factors." As soon as I woke up this morning I poked my husband awake to ask him what his blood type is. :rofl: I freaked when he said A- because I'm almost positive I'm B+. All is well though because I researched it and my dream had it backwards -- the incompatibility can only be a problem if the mom has a negative rh factor. Whew! I must've read something about the blood type thing in a book at some point and apparently it's been lingering in my sub-conscience just waiting to scare the crap out of me. Maybe we'll have an AB+ kid -- universal blood recipient, woot woot! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> ESSIE!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> I'm still awake (I can hardly believe it -- it's 8.30pm :haha:)!
> 
> Well, I did it. I caved.
> Chili dogs -- yep (VEGGIE chili VEGGIE dogs though, so I'm good. :thumbup:)
> 
> Pregnancy test -- yep :blush:
> I was at the store buying my veggie dogs and... well, I haven't tested since last Friday & I wanted to see that line be darker. Test line is way darker than control line. I love it!
> 
> It's weird that my only symptom right now is the sleepiness (and of course lack of :witch:). Haven't been nauseous at all today & my boobs aren't sore any more! :happydance: I thought I was supposed to be getting more nauseous not less (agh, I hope I don't jinx it).
> 
> Oh, I do have one other symptom -- vivid nightmares every single night! Last night I had a nightmare about miscarrying because of "incompatible rh factors." As soon as I woke up this morning I poked my husband awake to ask him what his blood type is. :rofl: I freaked when he said A- because I'm almost positive I'm B+. All is well though because I researched it and my dream had it backwards -- the incompatibility can only be a problem if the mom has a negative rh factor. Whew! I must've read something about the blood type thing in a book at some point and apparently it's been lingering in my sub-conscience just waiting to scare the crap out of me. Maybe we'll have an AB+ kid -- universal blood recipient, woot woot! :thumbup:

I am so sorry about your nightmares! :hugs: I had one with my second LO. In my dream/nightmare, she was born late... on April 1st and born a boy. In my dream, after "he" was born, I was bawling and everyone was asking me what was wrong... all I could keep saying was, "I only have pink clothes!" before I would start crying again. Worst part about that dream?? In real life, she decided to be born late... born April 2nd. :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Morning everyone. Well I've told my DH, and after taking in the news he said he already had suspicions because of several reasons:
1. my body temperature has apparently shot up, making it uncomfortable to sleep near me
2. i've complained about various aches and niggling things
3. he looked at me and something was different, but he didn't know what. 

No symptoms as such today. Beginning to feel sick though every time my stomach is empty, so I think i need to maybe eat more, smaller meals.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA today. I woke up up this morning with the absolute WORST case of nausea and also a mild headache. I couldn't make the girls anything but cereal this morning and the smell of their cereal made me want to :sick: Very odd. In any case I've been having a very "mellow" first part of my day (it is only 1125 here) which means I've been laying on the living room floor, hold on for dear life while the girls watched some educational videos and pet my hair. (How sweet is that?!) :hugs:

Get better soon :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Here you go :)
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/f0zous.jpg

What a wonderful sight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> ladies I am giving temping a go......slightly concerned that I have crazy temps......time will tell I suppose :thumbup:
> 
> so opks
> temping
> vitimins
> 
> with all this i will most likely to forget to do the deed !!!!

I'm also temping this month...my chart looks like a lightening strike! Not sure what it all means but between fertility friend, my ticker, temping, opk's and cm monitoring...hopefully I'll catch the egg this month!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor thing Essie.:flower: I was lucky because my worst m/s was actually in the evening, after dinner, so I just crawled into bed and slept it off! In the day it was pretty mild, so work wasn't too bad! Yep I agree try eating little and often, I've heard it helps..:thumbup:
Ha ha you're Pregnant! :happydance: Although us line experts knew it from that first test you posted it's more real and exciting now that YOU agree that you're pregnant with us! Has it sunk in a bit yet? Is DH feeling smug:smug:about his super virility, or a bit shocked at how quickly it's happened?! Maybe he was looking forward to months of 'trying' ie lots of :sex: without the responsibility of an extra mouth to feed! That's more my DH's perspective I think!!Anyway CONGRATS again to both of you:bunny::bunny:

Well I've completed one day of healthy diet, I am actually drinking a coffee right now but I have had a gruelling morning on a knitting club thread of BnB so I need it:coffee:And it's a holiday in France so DH will be tempting me with wine at the table this lunchtime...:muaha: 

I guess one day is better than none! 

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower: for everyone


----------



## TrinityMom

After almost never drinking, I had cinzano last night and now sangria tonight :drunk::wine:...........oops, there goes the healthy diet :blush:


----------



## emandi

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







1123951520peeonastick_candy.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 16


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> :flower:

:rofl: Where on earth did you find that!:haha:What perfect sweeties for us :loopy: lot!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Emandi :blush: I confess that just tried clicking on those groovy flashing things you've got at the bottom of your signature to see if I could steal those too, like I stole your ticker,:ninja: but it doesn't work on those :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I especially like the laying hen Emandi!!!

Enjoy your sangria Trinitymom, I was very good and had a Perrier at lunch, but I might have a little glass of wine this evening...:blush: Still 12 days to go 'til O....


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh Emandi those are BRILLIANT!!!! :rofl: especially after a big glass of sangria
DH is at training tonight so my mom is here helping with the boys and want to know what the hysterics are about :blush: (at least DH is used to my madness)


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Oh Emandi those are BRILLIANT!!!! :rofl: especially after a big glass of sangria
> DH is at training tonight so my mom is here helping with the boys and want to know what the hysterics are about :blush: (at least DH is used to my madness)

:rofl: I am a good example.
Say hello to your :jo:, any advice from her?


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> :rofl: Where on earth did you find that!:haha:What perfect sweeties for us :loopy: lot!Click to expand...

Hi Holly :flower:,
didn't know where to start with all housework :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::juggle::fool:, ... so just didn't. Instead I did some very productive research :haha:.


----------



## Mollykins

Essie- Definitely smaller, more frequent meals sweets. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- I agree with Holly, that laying hen is the best! :rofl: Waiting to ovulate indeed!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh emandi thats awesome :haha: anyhow i'm convinced :af: is going to get me, i have sore boobs, lower back ache and cramps, she will be here in a few days I know it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> :rofl: Where on earth did you find that!:haha:What perfect sweeties for us :loopy: lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Holly :flower:,
> didn't know where to start with all housework :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::juggle::fool:, ... so just didn't. Instead I did some very productive research :haha:.Click to expand...

And quite right you were too to do so, since it proved to be VERY productive research!:rofl: What do we fertile myrtles care about how tidy your house is? We don't care a poo. But we love POAS sweeties:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh emandi thats awesome :haha: anyhow i'm convinced :af: is going to get me, i have sore boobs, lower back ache and cramps, she will be here in a few days I know it!

You never know- could be early pregnancy symptoms.:thumbup: Littlespy had early symptoms I seem to remember. Kit_cat, despite being this thread's Gold Medalist in the race for the BFP only had a wonky boob as a symptom though. 
Will you wait for an AF no show before testing? You could yet be our runner up in 4th place, the Gold, Silver and Bronze medals have already been taken but 4th is still very respectable. And you all get babies as your prizes, which is pretty cool:yellow::baby::blue::baby::pink::baby:even if you do miss out on a medal!

:ban:the:witch:

Hope it's your month x-ginge-x Lots of :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> :rofl: Where on earth did you find that!:haha:What perfect sweeties for us :loopy: lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Holly :flower:,
> didn't know where to start with all housework :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::juggle::fool:, ... so just didn't. Instead I did some very productive research :haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> And quite right you were too to do so, since it proved to be VERY productive research!:rofl: What do we fertile myrtles care about how tidy your house is? We don't care a poo. But we love POAS sweeties:happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: We care naught for poo! It's all about the wee! ...on a stick! :rofl: :rofl: 

I do believe I've gone mad ladies! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi I am in awe of your ovulating chicken


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> :rofl: Where on earth did you find that!:haha:What perfect sweeties for us :loopy: lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Holly :flower:,
> didn't know where to start with all housework :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::juggle::fool:, ... so just didn't. Instead I did some very productive research :haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> And quite right you were too to do so, since it proved to be VERY productive research!:rofl: What do we fertile myrtles care about how tidy your house is? We don't care a poo. But we love POAS sweeties:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: We care naught for poo! It's all about the wee! ...on a stick! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I do believe I've gone mad ladies! :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG just imagine if the 'P' in POAS was for 'Poo'. I might be a bit less of an addict if I had to Poo-on-a-Stick 5 times a day!
Think you've gone mad? I've been watching Emandi's chicken as though it were a TV show:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is not an hpt, I repeat, this is not an hpt, so don't squint for the line. It's a blanket I've nearly finished for LO that I want to show Molly but can't seem to upload on PM, so you have to all suffer it!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







blanket.jpg
File size: 68.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> :rofl: Where on earth did you find that!:haha:What perfect sweeties for us :loopy: lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Holly :flower:,
> didn't know where to start with all housework :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::juggle::fool:, ... so just didn't. Instead I did some very productive research :haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> And quite right you were too to do so, since it proved to be VERY productive research!:rofl: What do we fertile myrtles care about how tidy your house is? We don't care a poo. But we love POAS sweeties:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: We care naught for poo! It's all about the wee! ...on a stick! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I do believe I've gone mad ladies! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG just imagine if the 'P' in POAS was for 'Poo'. I might be a bit less of an addict if I had to Poo-on-a-Stick 5 times a day!
> Think you've gone mad? I've been watching Emandi's chicken as though it were a TV show:wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: I think it would be found a little less acceptable for a woman to be a poo on a stick addict. :haha: 

I tried to upload on of the pics I had on my computer of a crane tree (the one I keep in my bedroom) and apparently it was too large a file so I gave up and went upstairs with my phone and so here you go! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG03056-20101111-1121.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> This is not an hpt, I repeat, this is not an hpt, so don't squint for the line. It's a blanket I've nearly finished for LO that I want to show Molly but can't seem to upload on PM, so you have to all suffer it!:shrug:

Very nice! Good job Holly! It's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Oh emandi thats awesome :haha: anyhow i'm convinced :af: is going to get me, i have sore boobs, lower back ache and cramps, she will be here in a few days I know it!
> 
> You never know- could be early pregnancy symptoms.:thumbup: Littlespy had early symptoms I seem to remember. Kit_cat, despite being this thread's Gold Medalist in the race for the BFP only had a wonky boob as a symptom though.
> Will you wait for an AF no show before testing? You could yet be our runner up in 4th place, the Gold, Silver and Bronze medals have already been taken but 4th is still very respectable. And you all get babies as your prizes, which is pretty cool:yellow::baby::blue::baby::pink::baby:even if you do miss out on a medal!
> 
> :ban:the:witch:
> 
> Hope it's your month x-ginge-x Lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun and I tested at 8dpo with an ov test and a preg test just to get rid of them, and now waiting on :witch: to show up and I 80% positive shes going to!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow that crane tree is just fab! I want to make one! That is just so cool-my DH loves it too, just showed him pic. I'll be getting into origami next, I can feel it...

And do you mean to say Molly that although it wouldn't be acceptable for us ladies to Poo-OAS, for men it would be? I'm not sure I'd be happy if DH started Pooing-on-sticks, then chatting about it with internet friends!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie......OFFICIAL congratulations!!!!! Although I will say that along with all the other FMSTBPT's...WE TOLD YOU SO!! :haha:

Soooo happy for you....and a 2-3 no less :happydance::happydance:

Take care of you and LO in the making :hugs: x


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies whats with all the pics of the fab things you have madel.....I made some cranberry chutney shall I post a pic or will this not impress ?

Holly that pic of you LO is soooo lovely !!! I want a:baby: that cue toooooo its not fair 
:brat:

Ps I want a chicken ticker 

I have been such a want monster today, I want I want .....and clumsey 
whats going on ! 

hows you molly !!! loving the crane tree 

Emandi - I am loving that post your found ! its brilliant


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....Poo on a stick...what are you like??

Anyway lovely ladies...been away for a couple of days and had some serious catching up to do on here!! It's been eventful and a hoot to boot :haha: 

So.......WHO'S NEXT???? **points wildly at all the lovely ladies**

:hugs: x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow that crane tree is just fab! I want to make one! That is just so cool-my DH loves it too, just showed him pic. I'll be getting into origami next, I can feel it...
> 
> And do you mean to say Molly that although it wouldn't be acceptable for us ladies to Poo-OAS, for men it would be? I'm not sure I'd be happy if DH started Pooing-on-sticks, then chatting about it with internet friends!:haha:

:haha: All right, let me qualify that previous statement! I think it would be less acceptable for ANYONE to be a poo on a stick addict. (Though you must admit it's mostly women POAS. :winkwink: )

Thank you! I love it too. :) Lucky for you, you have an origami kit ready for you to get started! Here's a pic of a close up of one section of that tree...
 



Attached Files:







IMG03058-20101111-1122.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Ladies whats with all the pics of the fab things you have madel.....I made some cranberry chutney shall I post a pic or will this not impress ?
> 
> Holly that pic of you LO is soooo lovely !!! I want a:baby: that cue toooooo its not fair
> :brat:
> 
> Ps I want a chicken ticker
> 
> I have been such a want monster today, I want I want .....and clumsey
> whats going on !
> 
> hows you molly !!! loving the crane tree
> 
> Emandi - I am loving that post your found ! its brilliant

Crunchie- We just discovered we both like to make things... outside of trying to make babies. :haha: Absolutely feel free to post any of your fancy makings! Especially cranberry chutney. Yumm! I have a knack for the pastries and dessert type foods but... I try to steer away from too much of that! :haha: I get along in the kitchen all right but my sister is a near master chef... when she comes to stay, I stay out of the kitchen! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Ladies whats with all the pics of the fab things you have madel.....I made some cranberry chutney shall I post a pic or will this not impress ?
> 
> Holly that pic of you LO is soooo lovely !!! I want a:baby: that cue toooooo its not fair
> :brat:
> 
> Ps I want a chicken ticker
> 
> I have been such a want monster today, I want I want .....and clumsey
> whats going on !
> 
> hows you molly !!! loving the crane tree
> 
> Emandi - I am loving that post your found ! its brilliant

You can post Chutney pics Crunchie! I love making Chutney! (and eating it!) Odd really that folk like us who can't even wait 2 bloomin weeks to see if we're pregnant or not can make Long to Prepare-Long to Mature chutney!!! Emandi you can post your completed ironing- that will impress Crunchie and me.(If you finished it after your Important Research that is:blush:)
I think it's the waiting to O crafts twitch. It's like the 2 week wobble only more productive. It's alright for Emandi though, she can just watch her ovulating chicken. If I sit and watch it I feel like some kind of weirdo ovulating chicken pervert.:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Did you manage to see the close up pic I posted?


----------



## emandi

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh emandi thats awesome :haha: anyhow i'm convinced :af: is going to get me, i have sore boobs, lower back ache and cramps, she will be here in a few days I know it!

Hi x-ginge-x :flower:,
You are only 10dpo, aren't you? There is still fair chance :winkwink:.
Have you done a test?
:hugs:
:bfp::dust::bfp: for you


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie want chicken ticker:hissy: HollyMonkey want chicken ticker:hissy:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies whats with all the pics of the fab things you have madel.....I made some cranberry chutney shall I post a pic or will this not impress ?
> 
> Holly that pic of you LO is soooo lovely !!! I want a:baby: that cue toooooo its not fair
> :brat:
> 
> Ps I want a chicken ticker
> 
> I have been such a want monster today, I want I want .....and clumsey
> whats going on !
> 
> hows you molly !!! loving the crane tree
> 
> Emandi - I am loving that post your found ! its brilliant
> 
> You can post Chutney pics Crunchie! I love making Chutney! (and eating it!) Odd really that folk like us who can't even wait 2 bloomin weeks to see if we're pregnant or not can make Long to Prepare-Long to Mature chutney!!! Emandi you can post your completed ironing- that will impress Crunchie and me.(If you finished it after your Important Research that is:blush:)
> I think it's the waiting to O crafts twitch. It's like the 2 week wobble only more productive. It's alright for Emandi though, she can just watch her ovulating chicken. If I sit and watch it I feel like some kind of weirdo ovulating chicken pervert.:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh Holly I am mentioned near your nearly true ticker !!!!! I feel honoured :flower:

I am going through a "nigella" stage.....so I am into all this pretty ribbons round nice jars marlarky......


----------



## Crunchie

On the chutney front I have currently made and bottled ready for chimbo some chilli Jam and Cranberry and apple chutney ...

I have 6 jars left......what should I make next ???

did make some vanilla sugar .....but that only involved putting vanilla pods in sugar and It wasnt as exciting as it sounds :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....Poo on a stick...what are you like??
> 
> Anyway lovely ladies...been away for a couple of days and had some serious catching up to do on here!! It's been eventful and a hoot to boot :haha:
> 
> So.......WHO'S NEXT???? **points wildly at all the lovely ladies**
> 
> :hugs: x

Me! Me! Me next! *puts hand in air like annoyingly swotty pupil in the front row*


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....Poo on a stick...what are you like??
> 
> Anyway lovely ladies...been away for a couple of days and had some serious catching up to do on here!! It's been eventful and a hoot to boot :haha:
> 
> So.......WHO'S NEXT???? **points wildly at all the lovely ladies**
> 
> :hugs: x
> 
> Me! Me! Me next! *puts hand in air like annoyingly swotty pupil in the front row*Click to expand...

Me PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I elect Holly and Crunchie for the next :bfp: s :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

hey molly - I have my eye on that much coveted 1000 post.....you lot not better sneak in whilst I am at work saving the world .......well ensuring that paperwork is moved from one side of my desk to another.......:growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I elect Holly and Crunchie for the next :bfp: s :happydance:

and YOU !  :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I elect Holly and Crunchie for the next :bfp: s :happydance:
> 
> and YOU !  :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks sweets but I'm pretty sure I'm out for this cycle so in that case!!!! You and Holly must catch that :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> On the chutney front I have currently made and bottled ready for chimbo some chilli Jam and Cranberry and apple chutney ...
> 
> I have 6 jars left......what should I make next ???
> 
> did make some vanilla sugar .....but that only involved putting vanilla pods in sugar and It wasnt as exciting as it sounds :sleep:

Been there, done that-with the vanilla sugar!!! Me too I was under the impression it was some amazing complex French speciality that I couldn't possibly manage unless my great great Grandma was still around to show me how....but yeah you wodge a stick of vanilla in a pot of sugar and leave it for ages.:dohh:

I have a great book- "The National Trust book of Jams, Preserves and Edible Gifts"- 'Tis fab. 'Tis full of chutneys and other edible fancies, with colour photos to boot! ISBN 0-7078-0274-1


----------



## Crunchie

so this is my chutney getting ready for crimbo and baby crumble enjoying the fire on a cold night in kent x
 



Attached Files:







chutney.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 1









GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Oh emandi thats awesome :haha: anyhow i'm convinced :af: is going to get me, i have sore boobs, lower back ache and cramps, she will be here in a few days I know it!
> 
> You never know- could be early pregnancy symptoms.:thumbup: Littlespy had early symptoms I seem to remember.Click to expand...

Yep, I pretty much just had my regular AF symptoms right on time. :thumbup:

I don't think that any other "symptom" I had was really a symptom until about 10dpo (when I got burpy and my regular pre-AF spotting didn't start). :winkwink:

Today is 20dpo and my m/s hasn't shown up for the 2nd day in a row. The extreme sleepiness is gone today but my sore boobs are back. :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Did you manage to see the close up pic I posted?

Yes! Thankyou! I'm going to have to download me a beginner's origami....I can just about make paper aeroplanes, but only cos my stepson took me patiently through each step!!!! And that's about it on the folding front!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely! That chutney looks licious! My dog wants to be on my avatar- I told him I'd post him on a thread instead, since my LO is too cute and my dog looks like a lamb gone wrong. But since we're in pictures mood...
 



Attached Files:







Aslan.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha:


Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies whats with all the pics of the fab things you have madel.....I made some cranberry chutney shall I post a pic or will this not impress ?
> 
> Holly that pic of you LO is soooo lovely !!! I want a:baby: that cue toooooo its not fair
> :brat:
> 
> Ps I want a chicken ticker
> 
> I have been such a want monster today, I want I want .....and clumsey
> whats going on !
> 
> hows you molly !!! loving the crane tree
> 
> Emandi - I am loving that post your found ! its brilliant
> 
> Crunchie- We just discovered we both like to make things... outside of trying to make babies. :haha: Absolutely feel free to post any of your fancy makings! Especially cranberry chutney. Yumm! I have a knack for the pastries and dessert type foods but... I try to steer away from too much of that! :haha: I get along in the kitchen all right but my sister is a near master chef... when she comes to stay, I stay out of the kitchen! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm a big time savoury monster myself!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Lovely! That chutney looks licious! My dog wants to be on my avatar- I told him I'd post him on a thread instead, since my LO is too cute and my dog looks a lamb gone wrong. But since we're in pictures mood...



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## emandi

Holly, Molly and other hens who are waiting to O, I think you have been patient enough :thumbup:, so you deserve a little treat :flower:.

Those funny little flashing things are called blinkies and probably best website is https://www.freebabydust.com/?p=8
You need do copy blinkie and paste it in your computer (has to be saved as .gif file, so I've saved it in My pictures on my computer).
Then you go on https://tinypic.com/ browse the file from wherever you saved it and click Upload now.
When you see codes, choose one begining with .....
All you need to do now is copy the [IMG] code to your signature.

It all sounds a bit complicated but it's not.

... don't mind if you steal hen from me :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> so this is my chutney getting ready for crimbo and baby crumble enjoying the fire on a cold night in kent x

I don't see gingham and ribbon on dem jars????


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> so this is my chutney getting ready for crimbo and baby crumble enjoying the fire on a cold night in kent x
> 
> I don't see gingham and ribbon on dem jars????Click to expand...

lol....I save my very fav thing of decorating until its time ! its like a reward at the end of the 4 week wait :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly, Molly and other hens who are waiting to O, I think you have been patient enough :thumbup:, so you deserve a little treat :flower:.
> 
> Those funny little flashing things are called blinkies and probably best website is https://www.freebabydust.com/?p=8
> You need do copy blinkie and paste it in your computer (has to be saved as .gif file, so I've saved it in My pictures on my computer).
> Then you go on https://tinypic.com/ browse the file from wherever you saved it and click Upload now.
> When you see codes, choose one begining with https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/.....
> All you need to do now is copy the [IMG] code to your signature.
> 
> It all sounds a bit complicated but it's not.
> 
> ... don't mind if you steal hen from me :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:[/QUOTE]
> 
> THANKYOU THANKYOU! They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery:flower:
> 
> And you've been busier than you've let on in your Important Research....


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies I've had an odd, scary things happen just now. About 15 minutes ago I was putting together some chicken sandwiches for lunch for the girls and WAM (no warning at all) my mouth starts tingling, a get shaky, and my eye sight blurred hard. I really thought I was going to pass out. I dug my fingernails into my my palms- pain to fight the faint you know? Anyway- it's not really easing at all. I've eaten and have had about 12 oz of water but still feeling off and I'm getting hot and cold flashes. Called my sister in a near panic so that is something happened, she would know. Any of you girls experienced this?? I am trying to keep a level head but I am a bit scared now.


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies I've had an odd, scary things happen just now. About 15 minutes ago I was putting together some chicken sandwiches for lunch for the girls and WAM (no warning at all) my mouth starts tingling, a get shaky, and my eye sight blurred hard. I really thought I was going to pass out. I dug my fingernails into my my palms- pain to fight the faint you know? Anyway- it's not really easing at all. I've eaten and have had about 12 oz of water but still feeling off and I'm getting hot and cold flashes. Called my sister in a near panic so that is something happened, she would know. Any of you girls experienced this?? I am trying to keep a level head but I am a bit scared now.

Oh Molly, that is quite scary. Was your AF normal? Can't you be pregnant? Is your sister coming?
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Update: I have finally started to level. Still feel off but definitely better. I ran an internet search for "fainting and endometriosis" Apparently it's a symptom... it affects you blood pressure or some such thing. Tuesday can not come soon enough!


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I've had an odd, scary things happen just now. About 15 minutes ago I was putting together some chicken sandwiches for lunch for the girls and WAM (no warning at all) my mouth starts tingling, a get shaky, and my eye sight blurred hard. I really thought I was going to pass out. I dug my fingernails into my my palms- pain to fight the faint you know? Anyway- it's not really easing at all. I've eaten and have had about 12 oz of water but still feeling off and I'm getting hot and cold flashes. Called my sister in a near panic so that is something happened, she would know. Any of you girls experienced this?? I am trying to keep a level head but I am a bit scared now.
> 
> Oh Molly, that is quite scary. Was your AF normal? Can't you be pregnant? Is your sister coming?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Unfortunately my sister lives another state but she is the only one that isn't working right now (going to university) so I knew she would pick up first ring. If anything would have happened she would have called my OH and everyone necessary. It's most scary to me because of the girls. I don't want to scare my children or "leave them unattended" because I fainted. My AF hasn't been normal but it has be coming around the right time... give or take a few days. I don't think I could be pregnant. AF was here from 3-6 Nov. That is a little short (I'm normally at least 5 days) but it wasn't a light flow. Would it be wrong of me to want to cry for my OH to come home?? :cry:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Update: I have finally started to level. Still feel off but definitely better. I ran an internet search for "fainting and endometriosis" Apparently it's a symptom... it affects you blood pressure or some such thing. Tuesday can not come soon enough!

Glad you are feeling better. That tuesday appointment will be really useful. 
Try to take it easy by then. 
:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well imma just gonna wait it out! I refuse to tests (and I don't have any or I would have POAS by now. But I have a feeling she's coming so we shall see.


----------



## Crunchie

molly ! look after yourself xxxx that must of been so scary


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Molly, I can only tell of my own personal experience in such matters, but I'm no doctor! I have always been a skinny thing with a whizzy whizzy metabolism, and when pregnant with LO I was diagnosed with GD (gestational diabetes) around the 4 month mark, and I controlled it with diet alone but one of the things I had pre diagnosis was tingly mouth followed by fainting, due to rapid drops in blood sugar (hypoglycemie is technical term (in French at least!) and my hypos came after my hypers, ie _hyperglycemie_-too much sugar!) But it wouldn't be so early on if you were pregnant, as I say around 4 months it usually strikes once the placenta is well established and stops insulin functioning properly (fortunately my GD's left as soon as I gave birth!) But I did learn a huge amount from all the diabetes and nutrition workshops I went to for the 2nd and 3rd tri,and that tingly lips and fainting is usually a result of low blood sugar, ie not enough to eat in the day and too much activity/stress. Beyond that I couldn't say, it could be iron, hormones etc, but I've often fainted and for me it's because my metabolism consumes sugar very quickly in normal life, although in pregnancy 2nd tri refuses to consume it at all!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I thought about blood sugar as well. I was diagnosed in school as having hypoglycemia but it's always been diet managed and I'm fairly conscious of it (since I've had it so long). It's odd how involuntary this spell was, how out of control. When I am having a blood sugar spell, I'm still mentally in control enough to hurry to the cabinets. Which is also why I chose to eat something just now.... just in case. This time it all felt different. It's happening again... another spell. I feel a bit panicky. I suppose I should give my oldest a review on how to call the authorities if something were to happen to me. :( Going to step outside for a moment.


----------



## HollyMonkey

In any case Molly you'll get a blood test at your appointment Tuesday and I _know_ all will be fine.:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I thought about blood sugar as well. I was diagnosed in school as having hypoglycemia but it's always been diet managed and I'm fairly conscious of it (since I've had it so long). It's odd how involuntary this spell was, how out of control. When I am having a blood sugar spell, I'm still mentally in control enough to hurry to the cabinets. Which is also why I chose to eat something just now.... just in case. This time it all felt different. It's happening again... another spell. I feel a bit panicky. I suppose I should give my oldest a review on how to call the authorities if something were to happen to me. :( Going to step outside for a moment.

Poo that I live half the globe away or I'd come and make you a proper sweet English tea with milk! 
It's never a bad idea that the kids know what to do in an emergency (we've got all the numbers on the fridge!) but I don't think you need worry to that point. Let us know when you've had some air. But you felt sick yesterday, maybe you should tuck yourself up in bed?:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Holly. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Holly that sounds amazing! Most people in the states do not drink their tea with milk. (My OH still looks at me a bit odd sometimes. :winkwink: ) My uncle was from "over the pond" and a year before he died he finally switched my aunt to tea, instead of coffee. :haha: Sweet man he was.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly, i hope u r feeling much better now. take care of yourself dear:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Molly, i hope u r feeling much better now. take care of yourself dear:hugs:

Thanks sweets! I am feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Good morning to you (or good night?)

Another something from my research if you are interested, ladies :flower:

https://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Use-Fertility-Herb-Maca-to-Boost-Your-Fertility&id=1247316

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh poor Molly...if it's not one thing it's another right now for you sweetie :nope: I declare you need a holiday and plenty of time to relax with LO's and OH......and if I was you I'd absolutely be longing for OH to come home and give me some TLC :hugs: It sounds very much like blood sugars doing odd things. I think it is a good idea for the LO's to know what to do should you faint....I'm sure you won't but even if you weren't feeling this way I'd still think it was a good idea :thumbup:

Take care m'dear and take it easy :hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Holly, Molly and other hens who are waiting to O, I think you have been patient enough :thumbup:, so you deserve a little treat :flower:.
> 
> Those funny little flashing things are called blinkies and probably best website is https://www.freebabydust.com/?p=8
> You need do copy blinkie and paste it in your computer (has to be saved as .gif file, so I've saved it in My pictures on my computer).
> Then you go on https://tinypic.com/ browse the file from wherever you saved it and click Upload now.
> When you see codes, choose one begining with .....
> All you need to do now is copy the [IMG] code to your signature.
> 
> It all sounds a bit complicated but it's not.
> 
> ... don't mind if you steal hen from me :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hey emandi :flower:
> 
> Think I might add some flashy things to my profile too.....love your hen too :haha:
> 
> Hope all is good with you sweetie :hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....Poo on a stick...what are you like??
> 
> Anyway lovely ladies...been away for a couple of days and had some serious catching up to do on here!! It's been eventful and a hoot to boot :haha:
> 
> So.......WHO'S NEXT???? **points wildly at all the lovely ladies**
> 
> :hugs: x
> 
> Me! Me! Me next! *puts hand in air like annoyingly swotty pupil in the front row*Click to expand...
> 
> Me PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :kiss:Click to expand...

I know Holly elects you both for the next BFPs but I elect you ALL!!!! Nobody's out till I say so ok?? :winkwink:

:hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> so this is my chutney getting ready for crimbo and baby crumble enjoying the fire on a cold night in kent x

Gosh! Chuntney looks fab and crumble looks so comfy and cute too. All you ladies have ability....I am sooooo lacking in this department :nope: My baby will be a booteeless, quiltless, chutneyless, fabulous artsy ceiling decorationless poor soul :cry: Do you think he/she will survive?

I can play tunes on my teeth.....do you think that will enrich baby's life? *Note to self - must develop some talent/ability in the next 8 months*

**runs off to find some talent**


----------



## x-ginge-x

TeeHee I can bake, my step-dad adores my shortbreads and victoria sponge :D


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> TeeHee I can bake, my step-dad adores my shortbreads and victoria sponge :D

*sigh* MORE talent?? I can hardly stand it!! :winkwink:

Mmmm, victoria sponge, could really go some of that right now....you've not made any have you?? :cake:

By the way, my fingers are crossed for you :thumbup: x


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....Poo on a stick...what are you like??
> 
> Anyway lovely ladies...been away for a couple of days and had some serious catching up to do on here!! It's been eventful and a hoot to boot :haha:
> 
> So.......WHO'S NEXT???? **points wildly at all the lovely ladies**
> 
> :hugs: x
> 
> Me! Me! Me next! *puts hand in air like annoyingly swotty pupil in the front row*Click to expand...
> 
> Me PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Holly elects you both for the next BFPs but I elect you ALL!!!! Nobody's out till I say so ok?? :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

Kit_cat :flower:,
Thanks for believe in us :thumbup:.
How is your pregnant life? Do you work? Any sicknes? And when are you going to see a doctor?
I loooove your tickers! Maybe one day ... :cloud9:.
Look after yourself and your beanie :hugs:.

(Ha! Just noticed. My 100th post on the 100th page :cake:)


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....Poo on a stick...what are you like??
> 
> Anyway lovely ladies...been away for a couple of days and had some serious catching up to do on here!! It's been eventful and a hoot to boot :haha:
> 
> So.......WHO'S NEXT???? **points wildly at all the lovely ladies**
> 
> :hugs: x
> 
> Me! Me! Me next! *puts hand in air like annoyingly swotty pupil in the front row*Click to expand...
> 
> Me PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Holly elects you both for the next BFPs but I elect you ALL!!!! Nobody's out till I say so ok?? :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Kit_cat :flower:,
> Thanks for believe in us :thumbup:.
> How is your pregnant life? Do you work? Any sicknes? And when are you going to see a doctor?
> I loooove your tickers! Maybe one day ... :cloud9:.
> Look after yourself and your beanie :hugs:.
> 
> (Ha! Just noticed. My 100th post on the 100th page :cake:)Click to expand...

Of course I believe in you all.....as far as I'm concerned, it's just a matter of time :thumbup:

Pregnant life is fine at the mo' thanks :thumbup: Yes, I do work full time but sometimes from home when I'm not travelling, so I jump between work laptop and own laptop :shhh: I have been lucky so far not to have any sickness but it's early days yet! I have been to the doctor who has referred me for an early scan on Tuesday. Hopefully I will then set up my midwife appointment.

Congrats on the 100th post and keep keeping us posted :flower::winkwink: x


----------



## LittleSpy

Molly -- :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 
Just had to get that 1000 post ! 

Starting using my Cbfm and I have a feeling I might o early this month.... Do u thi n u can just know these things??
Anyhow the lines will tell me if I am
A witch or not !!!! Lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

1001, second place


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> Just had to get that 1000 post !
> 
> Starting using my Cbfm and I have a feeling I might o early this month.... Do u thi n u can just know these things??
> Anyhow the lines will tell me if I am
> A witch or not !!!! Lol

You're in luck that I've been out stalking boar and deer in a country park with DH and LO, or I'd have been sitting with my finger over the 'submit reply' all day for that 1000th post. Congratulations Crunchie! You win a £1000 cash prize. I win £999, so I can't complain too much about you having got in first.:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo :happydance:yes, me too. I was officially summoned to poas by my cbfm this morning!!So exciting. 

My fertile status is low. 

I am likely not fertile today.

Ooo:happydance: but so good to be back peeing on sticks. Posh sticks with lids on them too, like pens.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> so this is my chutney getting ready for crimbo and baby crumble enjoying the fire on a cold night in kent x
> 
> Gosh! Chuntney looks fab and crumble looks so comfy and cute too. All you ladies have ability....I am sooooo lacking in this department :nope: My baby will be a booteeless, quiltless, chutneyless, fabulous artsy ceiling decorationless poor soul :cry: Do you think he/she will survive?
> 
> I can play tunes on my teeth.....do you think that will enrich baby's life? *Note to self - must develop some talent/ability in the next 8 months*
> 
> **runs off to find some talent**Click to expand...

How on earth do you play tunes on your teeth? Like a xylophone? That sounds like talent to me! I reckon you've just got time to produce a Christmas Album to rival Susan Boyle's 'The Gift'.

That failing, Emandi can probably find you a link where you can order talent online, or better still download it free of charge.

Talking of which, I'm just off to do some Emandi style 'important research'- back later with blinkies I hope....:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....Poo on a stick...what are you like??
> 
> Anyway lovely ladies...been away for a couple of days and had some serious catching up to do on here!! It's been eventful and a hoot to boot :haha:
> 
> So.......WHO'S NEXT???? **points wildly at all the lovely ladies**
> 
> :hugs: x
> 
> Me! Me! Me next! *puts hand in air like annoyingly swotty pupil in the front row*Click to expand...
> 
> Me PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Holly elects you both for the next BFPs but I elect you ALL!!!! Nobody's out till I say so ok?? :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

Yipee:yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

Helllooooo. Can I join the turtle party?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Helllooooo. Can I join the turtle party?

:holly: Yipee! Of course you can!:happydance:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Just had to get that 1000 post !
> 
> Starting using my Cbfm and I have a feeling I might o early this month.... Do u thi n u can just know these things??
> Anyhow the lines will tell me if I am
> A witch or not !!!! Lol
> 
> You're in luck that I've been out stalking boar and deer in a country park with DH and LO, or I'd have been sitting with my finger over the 'submit reply' all day for that 1000th post. Congratulations Crunchie! You win a £1000 cash prize. I win £999, so I can't complain too much about you having got in first.:shrug:Click to expand...


And congratulation from me. I see you chose duckies, ... loots of duckies :thumbup:. Molly will like it.
:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Your sig has inspired me to make some ttc themed blinks and graphics!

Just waiting for 'the egg to come down' as OH puts it,
Referring to ovulation. Makes me think of humpty dumpty arriving!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> so this is my chutney getting ready for crimbo and baby crumble enjoying the fire on a cold night in kent x
> 
> Gosh! Chuntney looks fab and crumble looks so comfy and cute too. All you ladies have ability....I am sooooo lacking in this department :nope: My baby will be a booteeless, quiltless, chutneyless, fabulous artsy ceiling decorationless poor soul :cry: Do you think he/she will survive?
> 
> I can play tunes on my teeth.....do you think that will enrich baby's life? *Note to self - must develop some talent/ability in the next 8 months*
> 
> **runs off to find some talent**Click to expand...
> 
> How on earth do you play tunes on your teeth? Like a xylophone? That sounds like talent to me! I reckon you've just got time to produce a
> Christmas Album to rival Susan Boyle's 'The Gift'.
> 
> That failing, Emandi can probably find you a link where you can order talent online, or better still download it free of charge.
> 
> Talking of which, I'm just off to do some Emandi style 'important research'- back later with blinkies I hope....:happydance:Click to expand...

Holly :flower:, you know me so well, you can read me like a book :haha:.
Have to be careful thou ... no more lies :blush:.


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Helllooooo. Can I join the turtle party?

Hello and welcome :hugs:.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh poor Molly...if it's not one thing it's another right now for you sweetie :nope: I declare you need a holiday and plenty of time to relax with LO's and OH......and if I was you I'd absolutely be longing for OH to come home and give me some TLC :hugs: It sounds very much like blood sugars doing odd things. I think it is a good idea for the LO's to know what to do should you faint....I'm sure you won't but even if you weren't feeling this way I'd still think it was a good idea :thumbup:
> 
> Take care m'dear and take it easy :hugs: x

I have instructed the girls on how to call the authorities if something were to happen but I think a review is always in order if you suspect you might need them to use it in the near future. :thumbup: You are right though- a holiday is in order I would think! :flower: A nice cabin about 100 miles away surrounded by nothing but trees and various forms of nature. (sigh) That sounds perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> so this is my chutney getting ready for crimbo and baby crumble enjoying the fire on a cold night in kent x
> 
> Gosh! Chuntney looks fab and crumble looks so comfy and cute too. All you ladies have ability....I am sooooo lacking in this department :nope: My baby will be a booteeless, quiltless, chutneyless, fabulous artsy ceiling decorationless poor soul :cry: Do you think he/she will survive?
> 
> I can play tunes on my teeth.....do you think that will enrich baby's life? *Note to self - must develop some talent/ability in the next 8 months*
> 
> **runs off to find some talent**Click to expand...

Aww Kit! There are marvelous websites you can visit that can give you step by step instructions on how to do certain things. You could do a patchwork quilt! Very simple one to start but you could do it! I promise you. HOLLY! Tell her! We cannot allow this dear woman to think she has no talent! She makes babies... she can make a blanket! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Didn't we decide that whoever got the 1,000 post got their :bfp: ?? :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Welcome! :)

Holly- Love the blinkies!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- Didn't we decide that whoever got the 1,000 post got their :bfp: ?? :thumbup:

Oh Damn I'd have sat by that 'submit reply' button all day if I'd known what was at stake!

Yes, duckies on my blinker- I hadn't thought of Molly's ducks but it's true, a bit of a duck theme going on here! There was a tortoise (almost a turtle!) but it didn't move much (I guess they don't) whereas the ducks are in continuous motion, which I like. And LO likes ducks.

Molly and I will come up with a craft idea for you Kit_cat....

Sarahcka, great to see you here! We're pretty much the same day, my ticker's wrong, it should read '31 day cycle'- just a day behind you and I did my 1st CBFM test this morning:happydance:Not fertile myrtle...just yet...

Off to brave the rain and wind to go swimming....:hugs: to all


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Your sig has inspired me to make some ttc themed blinks and graphics!
> 
> Just waiting for 'the egg to come down' as OH puts it,
> Referring to ovulation. Makes me think of humpty dumpty arriving!

You know how to _make_ those blinkies?!!! That's cool!

(more talent for you kit_cat!)


----------



## Sarachka

So what is everyone doing on this cold and miserable November friday night?

I just had a chinese take away round my mum's and am now doing Friday night laundry at home. I'm hoping OH brings some vodka home - might be the last weekend for a longggg time we (well I) can drink. I hope so anyway!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Your sig has inspired me to make some ttc themed blinks and graphics!
> 
> Just waiting for 'the egg to come down' as OH puts it,
> Referring to ovulation. Makes me think of humpty dumpty arriving!
> 
> You know how to _make_ those blinkies?!!! That's cool!
> 
> (more talent for you kit_cat!)Click to expand...

Yes I'm a real graphic design nerrrrd. Do you want one with a turtle on it? I can mash one up for you no problem.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Your sig has inspired me to make some ttc themed blinks and graphics!
> 
> Just waiting for 'the egg to come down' as OH puts it,
> Referring to ovulation. Makes me think of humpty dumpty arriving!
> 
> You know how to _make_ those blinkies?!!! That's cool!
> 
> (more talent for you kit_cat!)Click to expand...

:sulk: **strops off due to her complete inadequacy**


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So what is everyone doing on this cold and miserable November friday night?
> 
> I just had a chinese take away round my mum's and am now doing Friday night laundry at home. I'm hoping OH brings some vodka home - might be the last weekend for a longggg time we (well I) can drink. I hope so anyway!!

Hey Sarachka :wave: and welcome :flower:

I've just had an unremarkable dinner myself (one that goes "ding") and am settling down for some thoroughly mind numbing TV :winkwink:

Enjoy your vodka....it could well be your last for a LOOOOOONG time :happydance:

:hugs: x


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave:Sarachka, welcome! I'm on the other side of the pond and it's Friday afternoon... stuck at my desk at work for another 4 hrs :dohh: Glad u joined us :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> So what is everyone doing on this cold and miserable November friday night?
> 
> I just had a chinese take away round my mum's and am now doing Friday night laundry at home. I'm hoping OH brings some vodka home - might be the last weekend for a longggg time we (well I) can drink. I hope so anyway!!

I don't drink very often at all but vodka is definitely my choice. Vodka and cranberry juice. Mmm. I mean... :winkwink: 
I am also doing laundry today! Ahh... laundry... never ending it is.:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So what is everyone doing on this cold and miserable November friday night?
> 
> I just had a chinese take away round my mum's and am now doing Friday night laundry at home. I'm hoping OH brings some vodka home - might be the last weekend for a longggg time we (well I) can drink. I hope so anyway!!
> 
> Hey Sarachka :wave: and welcome :flower:
> 
> I've just had an unremarkable dinner myself (one that goes "ding") and am settling down for some thoroughly mind numbing TV :winkwink:
> 
> Enjoy your vodka....it could well be your last for a LOOOOOONG time :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

Story for you love- when I was pregnant with my second DD, I was about 8 months and at my baby shower. My aunt gave me a cranberry and pop (7 up to be exact) and I swore it had alcohol in it. Some time later a friend of mine arrived who was also pregnant, she was given the same drink. She took one sip, spit it out and demanded to know why she was given alcohol. :rofl: Pregnancy... it's crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :wave:Sarachka, welcome! I'm on the other side of the pond and it's Friday afternoon... stuck at my desk at work for another 4 hrs :dohh: Glad u joined us :hugs:

We are ticker buddies Newbie! At least, we are ovulating on the same day. Yay for entering the fertile period! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to enjoy a weekend of caffeine and alcohol before another few weeks of playing with cups of pee starts. 

I'm going to attempt sperm meets egg plan. Will start opk-ing on Monday, cd13 of 31 day cycle & BDing every other night until it goes positive then 3 consecutive days.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to enjoy a weekend of caffeine and alcohol before another few weeks of playing with cups of pee starts.
> 
> I'm going to attempt sperm meets egg plan. Will start opk-ing on Monday, cd13 of 31 day cycle & BDing every other night until it goes positive then 3 consecutive days.

Good plan! :thumbup: Hopefully this will be your last cycle! 

:dust:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Sarachka, welcome! I'm on the other side of the pond and it's Friday afternoon... stuck at my desk at work for another 4 hrs :dohh: Glad u joined us :hugs:
> 
> We are ticker buddies Newbie! At least, we are ovulating on the same day. Yay for entering the fertile period! :happydance:Click to expand...

Cool! i didn't even notice that! Fx'ed that OH surprises u smack dab in the middle of your (our) fertile period!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to enjoy a weekend of caffeine and alcohol before another few weeks of playing with cups of pee starts.
> 
> I'm going to attempt sperm meets egg plan. Will start opk-ing on Monday, cd13 of 31 day cycle & BDing every other night until it goes positive then 3 consecutive days.

Yup, sounds like a great plan, now we just need to get that 'mood' changed! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Your sig has inspired me to make some ttc themed blinks and graphics!
> 
> Just waiting for 'the egg to come down' as OH puts it,
> Referring to ovulation. Makes me think of humpty dumpty arriving!
> 
> You know how to _make_ those blinkies?!!! That's cool!
> 
> (more talent for you kit_cat!)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm a real graphic design nerrrrd. Do you want one with a turtle on it? I can mash one up for you no problem.Click to expand...

A monkey one, or a banana one! Could you really? :dance: Wow wow wow that would be FAAABBBUUULLLOOUUUSSSS!


----------



## Sarachka

I made a fertile myrtle one for you ladies, but I'll work on a bespoke monkey one for you Holly. Do you want any wording on it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I went to my swimming club from 8pm-9pm tonight, then lazily had beans on toast for dinner, and I'm having some wine free days (pretty exceptional for me) and on Sunday will indulge when friends are over.:drunk: Enjoy your Vodka you Russian you!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I made a fertile myrtle one for you ladies, but I'll work on a bespoke monkey one for you Holly. Do you want any wording on it?

Really! Oh Thankyou!:hugs2: No don't worry about words, just a monkey would be amazing..!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Kit_cat:wave:Just thought I'd show you the hat I knitted for LO and the jumper I'm working on for her:smug:Brrr your baby will be cold in the winter:cold: :haha: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Holly in sock wool hat.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2









work in progress.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Kit_cat:wave:Just thought I'd show you the hat I knitted for LO and the jumper I'm working on for her:smug:Brrr your baby will be cold in the winter:cold: :haha: :rofl:

Oh Holly, the hat is sooo beautiful:thumbup:. I wish I can do that :cloud9:. I can only present my Emily's art work.
And Holly is such a lovely baby :baby:.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm, I'm 11dpo and feel like :af: is soooo coming, I should come on day after tmorro if I have a 12 day LP if I went by a 28 day cycle...i'm late already :haha: oh well waiting game it is id rather get :witch: than :bfn:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Your sig has inspired me to make some ttc themed blinks and graphics!
> 
> Just waiting for 'the egg to come down' as OH puts it,
> Referring to ovulation. Makes me think of humpty dumpty arriving!
> 
> You know how to _make_ those blinkies?!!! That's cool!
> 
> (more talent for you kit_cat!)Click to expand...
> 
> :sulk: **strops off due to her complete inadequacy**Click to expand...

Oh Kit! :rofl: You are not inadequate. Holly and I are working on finding an easy/beginner craft for you. Hang in there sweets!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Sarachka, welcome! I'm on the other side of the pond and it's Friday afternoon... stuck at my desk at work for another 4 hrs :dohh: Glad u joined us :hugs:
> 
> We are ticker buddies Newbie! At least, we are ovulating on the same day. Yay for entering the fertile period! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Cool! i didn't even notice that! Fx'ed that OH surprises u smack dab in the middle of your (our) fertile period!!Click to expand...

That would be fab! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to enjoy a weekend of caffeine and alcohol before another few weeks of playing with cups of pee starts.
> 
> I'm going to attempt sperm meets egg plan. Will start opk-ing on Monday, cd13 of 31 day cycle & BDing every other night until it goes positive then 3 consecutive days.
> 
> Yup, sounds like a great plan, now we just need to get that 'mood' changed! :flower:Click to expand...

Good point Newbie! Why are you so sad Sarachka?


----------



## Crunchie

I really Want to make a comment but .... My alias is crunchie but I am wasted on Rose xxx love ya all


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Kit_cat:wave:Just thought I'd show you the hat I knitted for LO and the jumper I'm working on for her:smug:Brrr your baby will be cold in the winter:cold: :haha: :rofl:

Now Holly, it isn't fair to be teasing Kit so. tsk. tsk. On another note, I LOVE that hat!! Absolutely adorable! Hmm... can we put in orders?? :winkwink: I do wish we lived closer... I would make you all origami creations. Like a pinwheel mobile... like this one...
 



Attached Files:







pinwheel mobile.jpg
File size: 82.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-ginge-x

That is lovely :D I can make boxes  out of one piece of paper and no cuts in it?


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, I so love Holly's hat and Molly's pinwheel mobile!

I had the day off work and I spent it researching ob/gyns (fun!). I thought I had made up my mind on a hospital but I couldn't find any doctor groups I'm comfortable with that deliver there. Then I had an epiphany -- it makes more sense for me to choose the hospital closest to me. :dohh: It's a good hospital in the same hospital system as the other I was considering and it's about a 2-3 minute drive whereas the other was a 15-20 minute drive depending on traffic. So, I started looking at doctors who deliver there and I found a group of doctors that seem perfect. Found tons of good reviews of them online (I found lots of nasty reviews of the doctors who delivered at the other hospital I was considering). I feel SO much relief about making this decision. I was agonizing over it. So now I get to call on Monday and explain that I don't want to see anyone until January. I hope that's not too weird for them. I've been reassured by plenty of people that waiting until 12 weeks is perfectly okay but I feel weird not to have skipped to the doctor as soon as the test came back positive like so many other women seem to do. :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Here's the turtle one I made. 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles.gif

Will work on your monkey one today, Holly


----------



## Sarachka

Here are some monkeys I made for Holly

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/monkey1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey2.gif

would anyone else like anything?


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kit_cat:wave:Just thought I'd show you the hat I knitted for LO and the jumper I'm working on for her:smug:Brrr your baby will be cold in the winter:cold: :haha: :rofl:
> 
> Now Holly, it isn't fair to be teasing Kit so. tsk. tsk. On another note, I LOVE that hat!! Absolutely adorable! Hmm... can we put in orders?? :winkwink: I do wish we lived closer... I would make you all origami creations. Like a pinwheel mobile... like this one...Click to expand...

Molly :flower:,
you just inspired me. Love those windmills!!! :thumbup: I will try to make some for Emily. Hope I will manage :shy:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Here are some monkeys I made for Holly
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/monkey1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey2.gif
> 
> would anyone else like anything?

Sarachka :flower:,
YOU ARE A GENIUS! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I absolutely admire your work.
What a talent! They all are beautiful.

:blush: Could you ... possibly ... make a stork (with 'looking for a job' sign) for me? Pleeease? A bit smaller if it not a problem? :blush:
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Kit_cat:wave:Just thought I'd show you the hat I knitted for LO and the jumper I'm working on for her:smug:Brrr your baby will be cold in the winter:cold: :haha: :rofl:

Nothing like rubbing it in is there?? :growlmad::winkwink:

Absolutely lovely Holly although the model definitely makes the product :winkwink:......think I'd be dangerous with a couple of knitting needles though :dohh:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Here's the turtle one I made.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles.gif
> 
> Will work on your monkey one today, Holly

Wow - these are amazing...what a clever girl you are!!!! :thumbup: Any chance of an eensy weensy cat type thing (if you have a mo'?) :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Here's the turtle one I made.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles.gif
> 
> Will work on your monkey one today, Holly
> 
> Wow - these are amazing...what a clever girl you are!!!! :thumbup: Any chance of an eensy weensy cat type thing (if you have a mo'?) :flower:Click to expand...


Wow ! That's fantastic xxxx puts my chutney to shame


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I really Want to make a comment but .... My alias is crunchie but I am wasted on Rose xxx love ya all

:rofl: Hey Crunchie :wave:

That was a cryptic comment or maybe I'm a tad thick (nobody needs to confirm that ok :winkwink:) so do we assume a lovely evening of Rose wine was enjoyed? Sounds good if that was the case (no pun intended) - Rose is my favourite wine and hope you enjoyed enought for me too :hugs:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Your sig has inspired me to make some ttc themed blinks and graphics!
> 
> Just waiting for 'the egg to come down' as OH puts it,
> Referring to ovulation. Makes me think of humpty dumpty arriving!
> 
> You know how to _make_ those blinkies?!!! That's cool!
> 
> (more talent for you kit_cat!)Click to expand...
> 
> :sulk: **strops off due to her complete inadequacy**Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Kit! :rofl: You are not inadequate. Holly and I are working on finding an easy/beginner craft for you. Hang in there sweets!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oooh please do although, in order to make things you do need a certain aptitiude which I fear I may lack.....there is a reason why all my "creations" from school craft classes strangely disappeared :haha:

x


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Just had to get that 1000 post !
> 
> Starting using my Cbfm and I have a feeling I might o early this month.... Do u thi n u can just know these things??
> Anyhow the lines will tell me if I am
> A witch or not !!!! Lol
> 
> You're in luck that I've been out stalking boar and deer in a country park with DH and LO, or I'd have been sitting with my finger over the 'submit reply' all day for that 1000th post. Congratulations Crunchie! You win a £1000 cash prize. I win £999, so I can't complain too much about you having got in first.:shrug:Click to expand...

I can't belive how many tickers you have now.... You have come 
So far from the days when you couldn't summon the courrage to add a simple ticker ;-p 

I was sitting at work wasting time and I just had a feeling that the 1000
Post was near.... Thank god for iPhones 

Ps I also had low on the cbfm.... Horrible
Machine


----------



## Sarachka

How's this?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/stork1.gif


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I really Want to make a comment but .... My alias is crunchie but I am wasted on Rose xxx love ya all
> 
> :rofl: Hey Crunchie :wave:
> 
> That was a cryptic comment or maybe I'm a tad thick (nobody needs to confirm that ok :winkwink:) so do we assume a lovely evening of Rose wine was enjoyed? Sounds good if that was the case (no pun intended) - Rose is my favourite wine and hope you enjoyed enought for me too :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...

So this is why one shouldn't try and update whilst out with friends .... A good friend made me come home at 10 so I wasn't toooooo bad ! But using the cbfm is not easy when slightly sizzled ! Apparently I got some bd action (opps I forgot ) so I will pop that on my ff graph !!!

How u feeling kit Kat ??


----------



## Sarachka

Here's a kitty for kit_cat. there's not much in this world i love more than kitties!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitcat.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I really Want to make a comment but .... My alias is crunchie but I am wasted on Rose xxx love ya all
> 
> :rofl: Hey Crunchie :wave:
> 
> That was a cryptic comment or maybe I'm a tad thick (nobody needs to confirm that ok :winkwink:) so do we assume a lovely evening of Rose wine was enjoyed? Sounds good if that was the case (no pun intended) - Rose is my favourite wine and hope you enjoyed enought for me too :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So this is why one shouldn't try and update whilst out with friends .... A good friend made me come home at 10 so I wasn't toooooo bad ! But using the cbfm is not easy when slightly sizzled ! Apparently I got some bd action (opps I forgot ) so I will pop that on my ff graph !!!
> 
> How u feeling kit Kat ??Click to expand...

Oh dear....having a mental image of you trying to POAS while slightly squiffy...comical thought! :haha: Oh, and I hope you didn't let on you don't remember the BDing....could be very damaging to your OH's ego :winkwink:

I am feeling not bad at all, thanks for asking. Some quite painful cramping during the night last night which I'm just hoping is ok and normal. Apart from that, I'm peachy :thumbup:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Here's a kitty for kit_cat. there's not much in this world i love more than kitties!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitcat.gif

Sarachka....that is absolutely gorgeous!! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that. Is it now possible for me to attach it to my siggy? I foresee many "awwww"s when people see it. Thanks again :flower: You're a little treasure :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitcat.gif


yep there is the direct link, just put it in the img brackets


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitcat.gif
> 
> 
> yep there is the direct link, just put it in the img brackets

Thank you so much....but what have I done wrong??


----------



## Sarachka

let me try

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitcat.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitcat.gif

hmm it's working for me


----------



## Sarachka

ahh I know. you've copied and pasted the text from my post, but the post has automatically shorted the url and contains some ...

what you need to do is click on the link so the image loads in a new window, and copy the url from the address bar, and put _that _in the image tags


----------



## Sarachka

while we're on the subjects of cats, here's my only baby for now, Alice

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/alice/182091_1132575285.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/alice/182091_1126736724.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/alice/alice_feb_08_3.jpg

I swear, she's my soulmate :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Here are some monkeys I made for Holly
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/monkey1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey2.gif
> 
> would anyone else like anything?

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG they are just fantastic Sarachka!! Can I have them all on my sig do you think? I don't mind getting rid of that stupid "I am likely not fertile today" thing to make room!!! 
WOW WOW Thankyou!:happydance:
They are so COOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

yay glad you like them! So long as they go side by side they should fit the rules of signature sizes,

this link should show you all the ones I've made, and their codes:

https://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/

but let me know if you need any help


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> while we're on the subjects of cats, here's my only baby for now, Alice
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/alice/182091_1132575285.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/alice/182091_1126736724.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/alice/alice_feb_08_3.jpg
> 
> I swear, she's my soulmate :hugs:

YAY!!! We have got there...thanks to your technical genius!! 

Alice is an absolute cutie.....she's still just a kitten right? I bet you have hours of endless fun with her :hugs:

Thanks again Sara....can I add you my siggy please? It's only right as you are the creator! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> YAY!!! We have got there...thanks to your technical genius!!
> 
> Alice is an absolute cutie.....she's still just a kitten right? I bet you have hours of endless fun with her :hugs:
> 
> Thanks again Sara....can I add you my siggy please? It's only right as you are the creator! :winkwink:

Why, of course you can! Alice is actually 5 now but those first two pics are from when she was a little terror, and I mean TERROR. She's asleep on my lap right now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's not fair I just came in for a quick hello in between manic Saturday stuff and we're in a massive rush to go out and DH is complaining next to me saying I can 'do that this evening' but there are so many exciting things going on here!!!! I will be back this evening for a really good night in with BnB and a good read up and get those monkeys up....

Thanks again Sara, such fab Monkeys, love them to bits :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

You're more than welcome. I'm just a nerd with nothing better to do!

Have a lovely Saturday x


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> That is so lovely Sarachka! :flower:
> Thanks ever so much :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> You're more than welcome. I'm just a nerd with nothing better to do!
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday x

You are so clever !!! I have cruchie the cat who is 6 and crumble the kitten who is 12 weeks and she is so bad .... I caught her halfway up my curtains this morning xx


----------



## LittleSpy

All the blinkies are fantastic!
And, I figured while we're sharing kitty pictures (I love them all, by the way!)...:blush: Here's my Peebie!
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Peebie/034-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Peebie/Peebie-1.jpg
She's the littlest and fluffiest kitty ever but she terrorizes the entire household (which includes 7 dogs at present :wacko:).


----------



## Sarachka

oooooh Peebie is sooooo cute, and such a fluffmuffin. I wuv her. Does she let you bury your face in her fluff?


----------



## LittleSpy

Sarachka said:


> oooooh Peebie is sooooo cute, and such a fluffmuffin. I wuv her. Does she let you bury your face in her fluff?

Eh, she's very dependent but she's also really playfully scrappy so she doesn't make the best snuggler. So, unless you wanted all 20 claws & several of her teeth dug into your face, I wouldn't recommend trying it. :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't have cats :haha: this is what I have :D
https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd84/sedge121/shelby.jpg
https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd84/sedge121/diesel.jpg (theres also 6 hamsters too


----------



## Sarachka

LittleSpy said:


> Eh, she's very dependent but she's also really playfully scrappy so she doesn't make the best snuggler. So, unless you wanted all 20 claws & several of her teeth dug into your face, I wouldn't recommend trying it. :haha:

Alice will let you do most stuff when she's in a cuddly mood but when she's having one of her mad half-hours she's the same, you risk some really nasty scratches.


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> oooooh Peebie is sooooo cute, and such a fluffmuffin. I wuv her. Does she let you bury your face in her fluff?

Thanks again for your storkie blinkie you made for me :hugs:.
I was trying to resize the turtle one, but didn't manage :nope:. 
... and I see you have changed your signature, is that in russian?
:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Do you need myrtle to be a bit smaller? I can sort that out

Yes my new sig says Sarachka in the Russian alphabet. I'm not ruski, just a bit of a wannabe lol. Have always loves everything ex-soviet and OH is Russian! My name is Sarah so OH calls me Sarachka. It's standard in Russian to call those close to you by an affectionate version of their name. So Holly for instance would be Hollichka / &#1093;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072;. See, I'm really not kidding when I call myself a nerd!


----------



## Groovychick

Awwwwww! :blush: Thanks for sharing your pictures girls! :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Love those pups ginge!
Here are mine (again, :wacko:)
Giles, Spike, and Bibel are the Italian Greyhounds (10-20lbs). Mo & Kid are the Greyhounds (90lbs). Emma's the lurcher (50lbs).
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/puppies/011-1-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Snow%202010/Mosnow2-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Kid/033-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Snow%202010/Emmasnow10-1.jpg
Then the newest addition -- I saw this puppy get hit by a car & left broken in the cold last week on my way to work. I picked her up and took her home and my wonderful dh took her to the vet & now she's recovering. We're beginning to get a little attached to her though. :dohh: We named her Stella. She's a ~12 week old pit bull. 
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/puppies/StellaorEstelle-1.jpg


And a few more of Peebie I just can't resist sharing because they're too cute.
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Drusilla/Drusilla3-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Drusilla/022-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Drusilla/024-1.jpg

Gee... I wonder where baby's going to sleep. :winkwink: I guess on top of the dogs?


----------



## Mollykins

Good day ladies! Sarachka you are AMAZING! And to all you ladies with the kittens... beyond adorable! I've been trying to convince my OH to let me have one... he finally said, "Perhaps after the holidays" Woo-hoo! :wohoo: And I love the name Alice!! :thumbup: 

Kit- I'm confident that tummy cramping is normal love. Try not to worry (easier said sometimes, I know). :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh Emandi!!!!! WANT WANT WANT a fertile myrtles sig AND a chicken!!!
:brat::brat::brat:WANT WANT WANT!!!!:brat::brat::brat:

*not at ALL bratty today!* Maybe it's because my opk's are STILL negative and one of my sons peed on 2 of my CB opk's!


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> I am feeling not bad at all, thanks for asking. Some quite painful cramping during the night last night which I'm just hoping is ok and normal. Apart from that, I'm peachy :thumbup:

I'm with Molly, I think the cramping is normal, too. 
I've been having kind of random shooting/stretchy uterine cramps that nearly double me over for a second and then they're gone. I'm so paranoid about ectopics & things like that but just keep reminding myself how incredibly rare those really are. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Do all affectionate versions end in -chka? That's so interesting! Thank you for sharing! :thumbup: I can be a bit of a nerd myself :blush: Though I like to think that I just love to learn. :winkwink:

LittleSpy- Perhaps the dogs would be the best fit for your little miss/mr since your cutie little kitty dislikes smothering. :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Now that I realise I was on page 3 not page 1 :blush: I see I should have directed my bratty vent to Sarachka

I don't know how to insert images (not a good nerd) but you can see some of my babies here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Durban-South-Africa/Hillside-Haven/295400855159?v=photos&ref=ts


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- Do all affectionate versions end in -chka? That's so interesting! Thank you for sharing! :thumbup: I can be a bit of a nerd myself :blush: Though I like to think that I just love to learn. :winkwink:

Not every one, and males are different all together.

So Molly would be Mollichka, like Holly obviously. But the name Rachel would be Rachelinka. Of course, these are not Russian names though, so just 'russified' English names. My sister's name is Ruth and I can't figure out what that would be!


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling not bad at all, thanks for asking. Some quite painful cramping during the night last night which I'm just hoping is ok and normal. Apart from that, I'm peachy :thumbup:
> 
> I'm with Molly, I think the cramping is normal, too.
> I've been having kind of random shooting/stretchy uterine cramps that nearly double me over for a second and then they're gone. I'm so paranoid about ectopics & things like that but just keep reminding myself how incredibly rare those really are. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey sweets, I wanted to let you know that at this point in your pregnancy, you would know if you had an ectopic. When I got pregnant with the twins, I was 4 weeks when I started feeling constant left side (ovary/fallopian tube) pain. I ignored it for 2 weeks before the pain got too bad. I took a test, discovered the pregnancy and the rest is history but I just wanted to reassure you. At this point you would know if something wasn't right. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Here's a smaller version of the turtle graphic

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles1.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Munkies Munkies Everywhere!!!!!!:happydance: Thanks S, got them all on board (just!) Thanks babe you're the best!

Off for a catch up read.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just saw my munkies on my post. LUV' EM!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Just had to get that 1000 post !
> 
> Starting using my Cbfm and I have a feeling I might o early this month.... Do u thi n u can just know these things??
> Anyhow the lines will tell me if I am
> A witch or not !!!! Lol
> 
> You're in luck that I've been out stalking boar and deer in a country park with DH and LO, or I'd have been sitting with my finger over the 'submit reply' all day for that 1000th post. Congratulations Crunchie! You win a £1000 cash prize. I win £999, so I can't complain too much about you having got in first.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't belive how many tickers you have now.... You have come
> So far from the days when you couldn't summon the courrage to add a simple ticker ;-p
> 
> I was sitting at work wasting time and I just had a feeling that the 1000
> Post was near.... Thank god for iPhones
> 
> Ps I also had low on the cbfm.... Horrible
> MachineClick to expand...

You seen my tickers now? (courtesy of Sarachka!)


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies- I have an odd questions for you... as you know from my ticker, I'm CD 11 and for the past hour I've been experiencing what feels like AF cramps. They don't feel like ovulation cramps/pain, it's definitely uterine cramping. So, question is: Have any of you felt this before at this point in your cycle?? or... am I losing my marbles? :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Molly I have this cycle. Have you started taking anything like Evening Primrose Oil that can cause cramps? That's what I'm putting mine down to


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Do you need myrtle to be a bit smaller? I can sort that out
> 
> Yes my new sig says Sarachka in the Russian alphabet. I'm not ruski, just a bit of a wannabe lol. Have always loves everything ex-soviet and OH is Russian! My name is Sarah so OH calls me Sarachka. It's standard in Russian to call those close to you by an affectionate version of their name. So Holly for instance would be Hollichka / &#1093;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072;. See, I'm really not kidding when I call myself a nerd!

Hey! You are not a nerd at all. If you are, we all are then, in certain way ... :winkwink:.
I like that 'affectionate version' and I miss it in the UK. I am originally from Slovakia (so please excuse my misspellings) and we have there the same. My name is Alena, so my dear ones call me Alenka.
If you would be so kind and have some time to make the turtle a bit smaller I'll be grateful.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I don't have cats :haha: this is what I have :D
> https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd84/sedge121/shelby.jpg
> https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd84/sedge121/diesel.jpg (theres also 6 hamsters too

Erhhmm, I won't be coming round to burgle your house in a hurry..:ninja:

Tarzan, my hamster, died when I was pregnant with LO:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- I haven't been taking anything... I didn't think that this cycle was going to happen (OH is out of town on business) and so I didn't bother with anything. I wish my body made sense! :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Hey! You are not a nerd at all. If you are, we all are then, in certain way ... :winkwink:.
> I like that 'affectionate version' and I miss it in the UK. I am originally from Slovakia (so please excuse my misspellings) and we have there the same. My name is Alena, so my dear ones call me Alenka.
> If you would be so kind and have some time to make the turtle a bit smaller I'll be grateful.
> :hugs:

Alina / Elina is on my girls names list, so very similar to your name!

Here is turtle a bit smaller:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles1.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Do you need myrtle to be a bit smaller? I can sort that out
> 
> Yes my new sig says Sarachka in the Russian alphabet. I'm not ruski, just a bit of a wannabe lol. Have always loves everything ex-soviet and OH is Russian! My name is Sarah so OH calls me Sarachka. It's standard in Russian to call those close to you by an affectionate version of their name. So Holly for instance would be Hollichka / &#1093;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072;. See, I'm really not kidding when I call myself a nerd!
> 
> Hey! You are not a nerd at all. If you are, we all are then, in certain way ... :winkwink:.
> I like that 'affectionate version' and I miss it in the UK. I am originally from Slovakia (so please excuse my misspellings) and we have there the same. My name is Alena, so my dear ones call me Alenka.
> If you would be so kind and have some time to make the turtle a bit smaller I'll be grateful.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm glad you're a nerd Sarchka! Just look at dem munkies!! We do kind of have an affectionate ending in English too; the 'y'- I agree it's not as sophisticated as the Russian forms but mum, to mummy, dad to daddy etc. You'd be Leny in English,Alena. My sis is Mandy (Amanda) and my bro Joffy (Jonathan) and maybe your sis, Sarachka, is 'Ruthy' in English to close family? So in a way the 'y' does function as an affectionate form...Hollymonkific twaddle? Probably. But it's an idea. Mind you the Russians are cool coz they have a solution for names already ending in 'y'(Hollichka!!):happydance:
Ps How do you get your Russian alphabet Sarachka? WANT WANT WANT:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## emandi

LittleSpy said:


> Love those pups ginge!
> Here are mine (again, :wacko:)
> Giles, Spike, and Bibel are the Italian Greyhounds (10-20lbs). Mo & Kid are the Greyhounds (90lbs). Emma's the lurcher (50lbs).
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/puppies/011-1-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Snow%202010/Mosnow2-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Kid/033-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Snow%202010/Emmasnow10-1.jpg
> Then the newest addition -- I saw this puppy get hit by a car & left broken in the cold last week on my way to work. I picked her up and took her home and my wonderful dh took her to the vet & now she's recovering. We're beginning to get a little attached to her though. :dohh: We named her Stella. She's a ~12 week old pit bull.
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/puppies/StellaorEstelle-1.jpg
> 
> 
> And a few more of Peebie I just can't resist sharing because they're too cute.
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Drusilla/Drusilla3-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Drusilla/022-1.jpg https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Drusilla/024-1.jpg
> 
> Gee... I wonder where baby's going to sleep. :winkwink: I guess on top of the dogs?

Ha ha, I was just wondering if you ever get a chance to sit on the sofa :haha:.
They are all so lovely.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ladies- I have an odd questions for you... as you know from my ticker, I'm CD 11 and for the past hour I've been experiencing what feels like AF cramps. They don't feel like ovulation cramps/pain, it's definitely uterine cramping. So, question is: Have any of you felt this before at this point in your cycle?? or... am I losing my marbles? :wacko:

Hello Molly:wave:
For me;
Before baby=Never
Since baby= Always

My first month TTC after baby I had such bad cramps at O that I assumed I'd O'd early and was simply pregnant, and we stopped BD-ing:dohh::dohh:Alas I wasn't pregnant but every month around O I get strong AF cramps now, as I said, since LO's arrival. :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: they are an excellent deterrent for all the wannabe thieves around my area i tell ya ;) hes all so soft and sweet whilst ever i'm around, hes downright evil when i'm not :haha: although many member of my family want me to get rid of him (the rottie) if i have a baby...My response: "get stuffed, you try picking up my baby if your not his mummy or daddy, cos he won't let anyone near unless i say so!" If he decides you have no right to the baby he gets between you and it. :) hes fantastic hehe :D


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: they are an excellent deterrent for all the wannabe thieves around my area i tell ya ;) hes all so soft and sweet whilst ever i'm around, hes downright evil when i'm not :haha: although many member of my family want me to get rid of him (the rottie) if i have a baby...My response: "get stuffed, you try picking up my baby if your not his mummy or daddy, cos he won't let anyone near unless i say so!" If he decides you have no right to the baby he gets between you and it. :) hes fantastic hehe :D

Zeus is my rottie boy. I rescued him at 5 weeks when he was almost dead and so her is like my baby and VERY protective of me. But he is lovely with my boys, especially the youngest. He only gets iffy with my staffie (they are the only 2 boys out of 7 dogs so I suppose it's to be expected)
He's such a baby with me that when it's cold he tries to sit on my lap and when DH isn't home he climbs into bed with me and takes over his side...too cute

I have a question ladies: when do you start getting positive opk's??? Mine are still negative. Last month my cycle was only 24 days (but the month before was 42). All the previous months it was 28 days. SO I'm thinkng if it's 24 days again it should have been positive by now and the same goes if it was back to 28


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Oh Emandi!!!!! WANT WANT WANT a fertile myrtles sig AND a chicken!!!
> :brat::brat::brat:WANT WANT WANT!!!!:brat::brat::brat:
> 
> *not at ALL bratty today!* Maybe it's because my opk's are STILL negative and one of my sons peed on 2 of my CB opk's!

TrinityMom :flower:, first of all I hope I didn't upset your mom when I used :jo: smilie :dohh:.
About your O, mine is going to be late as well I assume :wacko:. Did some POAS and all I got was evap. Last cycle line was already there, getting darker every day.
And about those blinkies, if you go few pages back I have posted how to get them from net. BTW it was Sarachka who kindly made the turtle for us.
Or I can just post codes for you to paste them in your signature if you want.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey *Kit_cat *I'm with the others, a bit of mild cramping is normal. As Molly says an Eptopic is pretty noticable in terms of pain level, so too is an mc. I would say that as long as the cramping is not continual and really painful then don't worry at all. The cramping nonsense will stop as you get further along on your amazing journey. And* Littlespy*, it's true, you're beginning a marathon and not a sprint, keep that fabulous faith you have!!!:hugs: to our mascots Talking of which, where's* Essie*?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Emandi!!!!! WANT WANT WANT a fertile myrtles sig AND a chicken!!!
> :brat::brat::brat:WANT WANT WANT!!!!:brat::brat::brat:
> 
> *not at ALL bratty today!* Maybe it's because my opk's are STILL negative and one of my sons peed on 2 of my CB opk's!
> 
> TrinityMom :flower:, first of all I hope I didn't upset your mom when I used :jo: smilie :dohh:.
> About your O, mine is going to be late as well I assume :wacko:. Did some POAS and all I got was evap. Last cycle line was already there, getting darker every day.
> And about those blinkies, if you go few pages back I have posted how to get them from net. BTW it was Sarachka who kindly made the turtle for us.
> Or I can just post codes for you to paste them in your signature if you want.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ha ha:haha: I can confess now that when I saw the:jo: it made me laugh/worry that TrinityMom's mum wasn't quite that old! For future reference Emandi- my MIL is nearly 83, so feel free to use it for her. BUT my own mum is 65 going on 30, she might take it badly....:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Emandi!!!!! WANT WANT WANT a fertile myrtles sig AND a chicken!!!
> :brat::brat::brat:WANT WANT WANT!!!!:brat::brat::brat:
> 
> *not at ALL bratty today!* Maybe it's because my opk's are STILL negative and one of my sons peed on 2 of my CB opk's!
> 
> TrinityMom :flower:, first of all I hope I didn't upset your mom when I used :jo: smilie :dohh:.
> About your O, mine is going to be late as well I assume :wacko:. Did some POAS and all I got was evap. Last cycle line was already there, getting darker every day.
> And about those blinkies, if you go few pages back I have posted how to get them from net. BTW it was Sarachka who kindly made the turtle for us.
> Or I can just post codes for you to paste them in your signature if you want.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:laugh2: don't worry...she wasn't upset... with 3 grandsons she feels like that! 
I was also getting lots of positive ones last month. Better buy more tomorrow (and hide them so that the boys don't pee on them!)

BTW, do the blue lines on the cb opks mean anything? I know they say don't use them as indicators but those have been getting a bit darker


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sometimes I feel like :jo: myself


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha:haha: I can confess now that when I saw the:jo: it made me laugh/worry that TrinityMom's mum wasn't quite that old! For future reference Emandi- my MIL is nearly 83, so feel free to use it for her. BUT my own mum is 65 going on 30, she might take it badly....:rofl:
> 
> :rofl: she's only 54 (had me VERY young!) but she has a good sense of humour so she's okClick to expand...


----------



## Sarachka

Chesus crust, and sorry to be TMI around dinner time, but they are not kidding when they say Evening Primrose oil increases CM! I've just had to change my undies. It's really watery. Yowzzer!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Emandi!!!!! WANT WANT WANT a fertile myrtles sig AND a chicken!!!
> :brat::brat::brat:WANT WANT WANT!!!!:brat::brat::brat:
> 
> *not at ALL bratty today!* Maybe it's because my opk's are STILL negative and one of my sons peed on 2 of my CB opk's!
> 
> TrinityMom :flower:, first of all I hope I didn't upset your mom when I used :jo: smilie :dohh:.
> About your O, mine is going to be late as well I assume :wacko:. Did some POAS and all I got was evap. Last cycle line was already there, getting darker every day.
> And about those blinkies, if you go few pages back I have posted how to get them from net. BTW it was Sarachka who kindly made the turtle for us.
> Or I can just post codes for you to paste them in your signature if you want.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh2: don't worry...she wasn't upset... with 3 grandsons she feels like that!
> I was also getting lots of positive ones last month. Better buy more tomorrow (and hide them so that the boys don't pee on them!)
> 
> BTW, do the blue lines on the cb opks mean anything? I know they say don't use them as indicators but those have been getting a bit darkerClick to expand...

Not sure. I'm using a cbfm for 1st time this month- I have a 'vibe' that one line is Estrogen (the dark one at the mo) and as the LH increases the E will decrease (or increase?) Maybe it was a dream I had, maybe that dark line is a control line:shrug: Well there's a helpful reply to a post if ever I saw one!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Chesus crust, and sorry to be TMI around dinner time, but they are not kidding when they say Evening Primrose oil increases CM! I've just had to change my undies. It's really watery. Yowzzer!

Excelleny news!! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Or I can just post codes for you to paste them in your signature if you want.
> :hugs:

Please can you post the code...clearly I'm not as bright as thought - i used https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles1.gif
and then it just gives the website addy


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Chesus crust, and sorry to be TMI around dinner time, but they are not kidding when they say Evening Primrose oil increases CM! I've just had to change my undies. It's really watery. Yowzzer!
> 
> Excelleny news!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Is it good news?! I just thought it was gross. I didn't really used to get any sort of CM so this is really new. I know its supposed to be egg whiteish during ovulation. 

To google I go ...


----------



## TrinityMom

Night all.. I'm falling asleep on my keys and typing nonsense -excelleny??? What is that???:haha:
:sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

You women are so good for a laugh. :haha: I could easily sit back and read the goings on of this thread... which leads me to wonder... how many do just that? Observing our near loony bin worthy behaviour and conversations. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Night TrinityMom! :sleep: well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh a day without my turtle friends :book: Withdrawal symptoms setting in.:growlmad: 

I hope you have all had/are still having a lovely Saturday? 
I'm having some wine that I feel I deserve, after.....baby swimmers this morning,followed by 2hrs gardening (despite not having a *Trinitymom* South African size garden!-have you got giraffes and lions in your garden TrinityMom?) and a 1hr15min run through forest and across hill and dale in the rain.(Plus supermarket and boring stuff) Anyone would think I was preparing for London 2012 rather than a bit of :sex: in a week or so. 

Hence the wine this evening, musn't go too overboard in preparing for what might be a BFN! 

I asked a pool attendant to take this pic today to share with you, since DH never comes to baby swimmers because he takes his 10yr old to ping pong. Honestly, only the French would have saturday morning ping pong lessons:wacko:
LO looks very grumpy, but her little inky winky so cute wetsuit is green and pink, just like my munkies and signature colours. Oh so matching!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Holly at baby swimmers.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Sarachka

Two gorgeous monkies!! 

I've done more laundry, been to tesco,cooked OH one of his favourite meals ... that he's not come home to eat yet, and now I'm relaxing on the sofa watching the shite-factor.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Chesus crust, and sorry to be TMI around dinner time, but they are not kidding when they say Evening Primrose oil increases CM! I've just had to change my undies. It's really watery. Yowzzer!
> 
> Excelleny news!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it good news?! I just thought it was gross. I didn't really used to get any sort of CM so this is really new. I know its supposed to be egg whiteish during ovulation.
> 
> To google I go ...Click to expand...

No! 'tis really good news! For me on a good fertile ovulatory month it gets really watery before O, (and yeah I'm talking 'am I incontinent?')....then the EWCM will follow a week or so later when you O...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Two gorgeous monkies!!
> 
> I've done more laundry, been to tesco,cooked OH one of his favourite meals ... that he's not come home to eat yet, and now I'm relaxing on the sofa watching the shite-factor.

I love the shite-factor. Alas don't have it in France but I have "Nouvelle Star" same thing only shite-er. I luv it!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Such a sweet pic of you and LO... despite her not so pleased look. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I watch it every year ... Of course only so that I can make intellectual observation about today's society and its obsession with reality tv

Ahh who am I kidding? I'm a sicko and I love a bit of SiCowell!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling not bad at all, thanks for asking. Some quite painful cramping during the night last night which I'm just hoping is ok and normal. Apart from that, I'm peachy :thumbup:
> 
> I'm with Molly, I think the cramping is normal, too.
> I've been having kind of random shooting/stretchy uterine cramps that nearly double me over for a second and then they're gone. I'm so paranoid about ectopics & things like that but just keep reminding myself how incredibly rare those really are. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey sweets, I wanted to let you know that at this point in your pregnancy, you would know if you had an ectopic. When I got pregnant with the twins, I was 4 weeks when I started feeling constant left side (ovary/fallopian tube) pain. I ignored it for 2 weeks before the pain got too bad. I took a test, discovered the pregnancy and the rest is history but I just wanted to reassure you. At this point you would know if something wasn't right. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey LittleSpy and Molly :flower:

Thanks for the reassurance. LittleSpy...please teach me the art of taking pregnancy all in my stride please.....you are doing exactly that so well!! Good on you girl! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Such a sweet pic of you and LO... despite her not so pleased look. :haha:

She always gives the pool attendant evil looks, because it's her that does the "putting baby underwater to swim to mummy" exercise that LO doesn't like too much!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- I haven't been taking anything... I didn't think that this cycle was going to happen (OH is out of town on business) and so I didn't bother with anything. I wish my body made sense! :dohh:

Molly, do you have these strange cramps often or just occasionally and could you be mistaken about where in your cycle you are?

x


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: That is too funny! I remember doing that with my girls... they were just so excited to get to me that they did just fine. My DD's were swimming at 3 years old. They still do not know their limits; they push themselves too far sometimes. But that is what mummy's and daddy's are for right? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You women are so good for a laugh. :haha: I could easily sit back and read the goings on of this thread... which leads me to wonder... how many do just that? Observing our near loony bin worthy behaviour and conversations. :wacko:

Totally agree Molly....I think this thread gets 10/10 for entertainment!! All thanks to you for starting it and doing a great job of keeping it going! :hugs:

x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka- I haven't been taking anything... I didn't think that this cycle was going to happen (OH is out of town on business) and so I didn't bother with anything. I wish my body made sense! :dohh:
> 
> Molly, do you have these strange cramps often or just occasionally and could you be mistaken about where is your cycle you are?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Well, nothing about the last 2 weeks seems normal to me (in regards to my body/cycle) but I'm sure about where I am in my cycle... I mean, I had AF on the 3rd so... :dohh: NORMALLY, I only get mild AF cramps and then around O I get pains off to one side or the other. Not so much now. It doesn't make sense at all. I wish Tuesday was here tomorrow... I WANT ANSWERS! :brat: Sorry... that fit slipped right out. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Gosh a day without my turtle friends :book: Withdrawal symptoms setting in.:growlmad:
> 
> I hope you have all had/are still having a lovely Saturday?
> I'm having some wine that I feel I deserve, after.....baby swimmers this morning,followed by 2hrs gardening (despite not having a *Trinitymom* South African size garden!-have you got giraffes and lions in your garden TrinityMom?) and a 1hr15min run through forest and across hill and dale in the rain.(Plus supermarket and boring stuff) Anyone would think I was preparing for London 2012 rather than a bit of :sex: in a week or so.
> 
> Hence the wine this evening, musn't go too overboard in preparing for what might be a BFN!
> 
> I asked a pool attendant to take this pic today to share with you, since DH never comes to baby swimmers because he takes his 10yr old to ping pong. Honestly, only the French would have saturday morning ping pong lessons:wacko:
> LO looks very grumpy, but her little inky winky so cute wetsuit is green and pink, just like my munkies and signature colours. Oh so matching!!!!!

Whew Holly!!! You are action woman! I absolutely love the pic of you and LO. You are very beautiful :flower: x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You women are so good for a laugh. :haha: I could easily sit back and read the goings on of this thread... which leads me to wonder... how many do just that? Observing our near loony bin worthy behaviour and conversations. :wacko:
> 
> Totally agree Molly....I think this thread gets 10/10 for entertainment!! All thanks to you for starting it and doing a great job of keeping it going! :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Aww... you are so welcome! It's not just me alone though... you girls help make the thread what it is. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You women are so good for a laugh. :haha: I could easily sit back and read the goings on of this thread... which leads me to wonder... how many do just that? Observing our near loony bin worthy behaviour and conversations. :wacko:
> 
> Totally agree Molly....I think this thread gets 10/10 for entertainment!! All thanks to you for starting it and doing a great job of keeping it going! :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah! Here's to Molly!:thumbup: Bet you didn't know what you were letting yourself in for when you wrote that new thread starter!!! ie that a bunch of loonies like us would descend upon you...:loopy: 
:hug:for Molly!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ladies...i'm due for AF tmorro if i have a 12 day LP....but i normally get painful cramps the night before and nothing  im getting twinges but no cramps :O I know shes coming though so theres no chance for hope!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka- I haven't been taking anything... I didn't think that this cycle was going to happen (OH is out of town on business) and so I didn't bother with anything. I wish my body made sense! :dohh:
> 
> Molly, do you have these strange cramps often or just occasionally and could you be mistaken about where is your cycle you are?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, nothing about the last 2 weeks seems normal to me (in regards to my body/cycle) but I'm sure about where I am in my cycle... I mean, I had AF on the 3rd so... :dohh: NORMALLY, I only get mild AF cramps and then around O I get pains off to one side or the other. Not so much now. It doesn't make sense at all. I wish Tuesday was here tomorrow... I WANT ANSWERS! :brat: Sorry... that fit slipped right out. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi Molly, have you seen post 1100? I was soooo surprised to get Af cramps around O, since for me O was always a "keys in your jeans pocket digging in pain" (that's how my mum describes it and I can't do better!) but since my cycles have come back when I stopped b/f I have AF type cramps at O, and don't even have them at AF:wacko::shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You women are so good for a laugh. :haha: I could easily sit back and read the goings on of this thread... which leads me to wonder... how many do just that? Observing our near loony bin worthy behaviour and conversations. :wacko:
> 
> Totally agree Molly....I think this thread gets 10/10 for entertainment!! All thanks to you for starting it and doing a great job of keeping it going! :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Here's to Molly!:thumbup: Bet you didn't know what you were letting yourself in for when you wrote that new thread starter!!! ie that a bunch of loonies like us would descend upon you...:loopy:
> :hug:for Molly!Click to expand...

Loons attract other loons right? We are equals here. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Ladies...i'm due for AF tmorro if i have a 12 day LP....but i normally get painful cramps the night before and nothing  im getting twinges but no cramps :O I know shes coming though so theres no chance for hope!

There's always hope on this thread xxxxx:dust:
:af::af::af:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm a loon, you're a loon, we are all loons together:fool:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka- I haven't been taking anything... I didn't think that this cycle was going to happen (OH is out of town on business) and so I didn't bother with anything. I wish my body made sense! :dohh:
> 
> Molly, do you have these strange cramps often or just occasionally and could you be mistaken about where is your cycle you are?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, nothing about the last 2 weeks seems normal to me (in regards to my body/cycle) but I'm sure about where I am in my cycle... I mean, I had AF on the 3rd so... :dohh: NORMALLY, I only get mild AF cramps and then around O I get pains off to one side or the other. Not so much now. It doesn't make sense at all. I wish Tuesday was here tomorrow... I WANT ANSWERS! :brat: Sorry... that fit slipped right out. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Molly, have you seen post 1100? I was soooo surprised to get Af cramps around O, since for me O was always a "keys in your jeans pocket digging in pain" (that's how my mum describes it and I can't do better!) but since my cycles have come back when I stopped b/f I have AF type cramps at O, and don't even have them at AF:wacko::shrug:Click to expand...

That is a perfect description! (What is b/f?) Well, since O is around the corner (according to the ticker) I will just say it's O cramps. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Half loon and half turtle... huh. Fascinating... we are a new species. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Whew Holly!!! You are action woman! I absolutely love the pic of you and LO. You are very beautiful :flower: x

You're right Kit, I _am_ Action Woman. I'm making a special effort, to give a good example to that Eggy. (I know it's watching me:paper::coolio:) I think last month's Eggy was lazy; I think it couldn't be bothered to Divide and Multiply, since our timing :sex:was ok. So I am working on a Full of Action High Energy Egg. (FAHEE) It will burst forth and jump on the most handsome sperm, divide and multiply cells, and the rest will be History.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly:flower: b/f = breastfeeding!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly:flower: b/f = breastfeeding!

breastfeeding! :dohh: Of course! Okay, so how long do your "AF cramps at O" last for? It's becoming quite annoying.


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Chesus crust, and sorry to be TMI around dinner time, but they are not kidding when they say Evening Primrose oil increases CM! I've just had to change my undies. It's really watery. Yowzzer!

Sarachka:flower:,
yes, I have noticed that today as well, loooooots of it. This is my first month of EPO and I am roughly as far in my cycle as you are. And I just got some grapefruit juice today. Not sure if I am going to drink it ...
How much EPO are you taking? I am taking 2x1000mg.
:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhhhhh when I get home I am going to get myself one of those dem turtles ....

lots of CM talk tonight, also im jealous that some tickers are saying......im in my fertile period :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> ohhhhhhhhh when I get home I am going to get myself one of those dem turtles ....
> 
> lots of CM talk tonight, also im jealous that some tickers are saying......im in my fertile period :happydance:

Don't be too jealous lovely, my OH isn't due back home until (MAYBE) Wednesday which is... yep! You guessed it... my O-day. :dohh: Didn't we discuss switching our cycles earlier this week?? :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

TrinityMom said:


> I have a question ladies: when do you start getting positive opk's??? Mine are still negative. Last month my cycle was only 24 days (but the month before was 42). All the previous months it was 28 days. SO I'm thinkng if it's 24 days again it should have been positive by now and the same goes if it was back to 28

I only used opks one cycle and I only got 1 positive opk. I had all negative opks from cd8 to cd 14. I thought I had already ovulated on CD11 or so but I was just using up the rest of my opks for the fun of it. I got a darker line than usual & a bunch of random ewcm in the evening on CD14 and then I got a positive opk around 11pm on cd14. I'm pretty sure I actually ovulated within a couple hours of the positive opk because the next morning my temp skyrocketed. We dtd 2 days before and about 4-5 hours after the +opk and then again about 10-11 hours after that and we won! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh when I get home I am going to get myself one of those dem turtles ....
> 
> lots of CM talk tonight, also im jealous that some tickers are saying......im in my fertile period :happydance:
> 
> Don't be too jealous lovely, my OH isn't due back home until (MAYBE) Wednesday which is... yep! You guessed it... my O-day. :dohh: Didn't we discuss switching our cycles earlier this week?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

I know hunni, I hate having random cycles ...I never know when to to the deed....any my poor husband is knackered ! ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh when I get home I am going to get myself one of those dem turtles ....
> 
> lots of CM talk tonight, also im jealous that some tickers are saying......im in my fertile period :happydance:
> 
> Don't be too jealous lovely, my OH isn't due back home until (MAYBE) Wednesday which is... yep! You guessed it... my O-day. :dohh: Didn't we discuss switching our cycles earlier this week?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I know hunni, I hate having random cycles ...I never know when to to the deed....any my poor husband is knackered ! ahhhhhhhhhClick to expand...

I swear, the next time my OH is home for a solid month straight we are going to dtd every other day starting the day AF is gone until she shows. I am getting darn insistent now! :growlmad: Of course, my OH might keel over from so much :sex: ... hmm...:shrug: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: That is too funny! I remember doing that with my girls... they were just so excited to get to me that they did just fine. My DD's were swimming at 3 years old. They still do not know their limits; they push themselves too far sometimes. But that is what mummy's and daddy's are for right? :winkwink:

My LO is so funny, she doesn't come up from under the water crying, but she comes up looking angry! It's hilarious! To see this little cutesy bubba :baby: with this 'OMG you piss me off big time' expression!


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> I asked a pool attendant to take this pic today to share with you, since DH never comes to baby swimmers because he takes his 10yr old to ping pong. Honestly, only the French would have saturday morning ping pong lessons:wacko:
> LO looks very grumpy, but her little inky winky so cute wetsuit is green and pink, just like my munkies and signature colours. Oh so matching!!!!!

Gosh, I just hope mine comes out half as adorable as your LO! As you would say, WANT WANT WANT! :brat:
:winkwink:

And wow, what a day! I was impressed with myself for getting off the couch and to the gym for an hour or so. Usually I'm pumped after an hour of cardio but today I totally came home and zonked on the couch. I guess it's gonna be a rough couple of months, huh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly:flower: b/f = breastfeeding!
> 
> breastfeeding! :dohh: Of course! Okay, so how long do your "AF cramps at O" last for? It's becoming quite annoying.Click to expand...

The 1st time I experienced them 2 days but intense. The 2nd time I had them- 4 days-ish.(thought I was preggars:cry:) Then last month just 2 days. Yet to see this month........


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Chesus crust, and sorry to be TMI around dinner time, but they are not kidding when they say Evening Primrose oil increases CM! I've just had to change my undies. It's really watery. Yowzzer!
> 
> Sarachka:flower:,
> yes, I have noticed that today as well, loooooots of it. This is my first month of EPO and I am roughly as far in my cycle as you are. And I just got some grapefruit juice today. Not sure if I am going to drink it ...
> How much EPO are you taking? I am taking 2x1000mg.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Has your Maca arrived yet Emandi? If you get a BFP I'll be chomping it down next month.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> ohhhhhhhhh when I get home I am going to get myself one of those dem turtles ....
> 
> lots of CM talk tonight, also im jealous that some tickers are saying......im in my fertile period :happydance:

Crunchie, I am likely not fertile today too. I know how you feel. It might as well say 'I am not fertile, never have been, and never will be'- it would be the same moral boost factor!:hugs:
But just you wait, in a week's time......:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I asked a pool attendant to take this pic today to share with you, since DH never comes to baby swimmers because he takes his 10yr old to ping pong. Honestly, only the French would have saturday morning ping pong lessons:wacko:
> LO looks very grumpy, but her little inky winky so cute wetsuit is green and pink, just like my munkies and signature colours. Oh so matching!!!!!
> 
> Gosh, I just hope mine comes out half as adorable as your LO! As you would say, WANT WANT WANT! :brat:
> :winkwink:
> 
> And wow, what a day! I was impressed with myself for getting off the couch and to the gym for an hour or so. Usually I'm pumped after an hour of cardio but today I totally came home and zonked on the couch. I guess it's gonna be a rough couple of months, huh?Click to expand...

Well done Littlespy! I enjoyed swimming and the exercise bike when prgnt (I was afraid of falls in our hilly area on the real bike!) but leisurely fashion!Your bubba will be ADORABLE! But you can't imagine when you're pregnant just how adorable your baby will be- the imagination has it's limits...


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Or I can just post codes for you to paste them in your signature if you want.
> :hugs:
> 
> Please can you post the code...clearly I'm not as bright as thought - i used https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles1.gif
> and then it just gives the website addyClick to expand...

Helloo :flower:

https://i53.tinypic.com/2m4xc7m.jpg 
https://i53.tinypic.com/2w5smmb.jpg 

Just click 'Quote' and in place of those pictures (hen, turtle) you will see their codes. You need to copy and paste them to your signature. 

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh when I get home I am going to get myself one of those dem turtles ....
> 
> lots of CM talk tonight, also im jealous that some tickers are saying......im in my fertile period :happydance:
> 
> Don't be too jealous lovely, my OH isn't due back home until (MAYBE) Wednesday which is... yep! You guessed it... my O-day. :dohh: Didn't we discuss switching our cycles earlier this week?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I know hunni, I hate having random cycles ...I never know when to to the deed....any my poor husband is knackered ! ahhhhhhhhhClick to expand...

Tell me about it, my cycles since stopping breastfeeding have ranged from 42 days (first cycle) to 31 (last cycle)??!!!:wacko:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Chesus crust, and sorry to be TMI around dinner time, but they are not kidding when they say Evening Primrose oil increases CM! I've just had to change my undies. It's really watery. Yowzzer!
> 
> Sarachka:flower:,
> yes, I have noticed that today as well, loooooots of it. This is my first month of EPO and I am roughly as far in my cycle as you are. And I just got some grapefruit juice today. Not sure if I am going to drink it ...
> How much EPO are you taking? I am taking 2x1000mg.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Has your Maca arrived yet Emandi? If you get a BFP I'll be chomping it down next month.....Click to expand...

Indeed it did. Feeding it to my DH as well :winkwink:.
Let's see. Just wish I know when I will O. Last month it was on CD17, but my LP was only 10 days. Taking also vitamin B6 to lengthen LP. Don't take my ticker too seriously.
Love your pool pic :flower:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Someone, anyone ... please ... send me to bed, I am not catching up with you anymoooore.
Keep looking for 'Like' button like one on Facebook ...

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Emandi...........*points to door*....bed!! :haha: :af: due tmorro, and I now have some cramping....looks like i'm out!


----------



## emandi

x-ginge-x said:


> Emandi...........*points to door*....bed!! :haha: :af: due tmorro, and I now have some cramping....looks like i'm out!

Hope not. And thank you :flower:. Off I gooooooo ......... Zzzzzzzzzzzzz

:bfp: https://i55.tinypic.com/9uxnqv.jpg for you


----------



## x-ginge-x

emandi said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Emandi...........*points to door*....bed!! :haha: :af: due tmorro, and I now have some cramping....looks like i'm out!
> 
> Hope not. And thank you :flower:. Off I gooooooo ......... Zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> :bfp: https://i55.tinypic.com/9uxnqv.jpg for youClick to expand...

thanks you xxx


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Someone, anyone ... please ... send me to bed, I am not catching up with you anymoooore.
> Keep looking for 'Like' button like one on Facebook ...
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:

Oh sweets- I know how you feel! So many times my cursor has gravitated to where I think a "like" button should be! :haha: Go get yourself some :sleep: doll. We will catch up tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I've suddenly become all emotional...:wacko: wonder if its because :af: is due tomorrow and I really don't want it to come but in my head I know it IS going to :(


----------



## turtlebeach

Hehe i'm a turtle :) - can I join as i'd like to be a pregnant turtle.

:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hehe...hi there turtle beach! and i'm pretty sure you would be welcome :D


----------



## Mollykins

Turtlebeach- Welcome to the thread love, I must warn you- though we are turtles, we are complete loons!:fool::tease: Proud of it too! :smug: All right, 7 dpo yes? Your ticker is correct? You will be testing first then. :thumbup: As your luck would have it, though we are crazy, we are lucky! Last cycle 3 of your turtles got their :bfp: So... when are you going to :test: ? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Arrgghhh! Why me??!?:dohh: I am pretty sure I ovulated today.... 4 days early!!:growlmad: DH and I have yet to BD since it wasn't supposed to happen until Wednesday. I won't know for sure until I temp in the morning, but I always have that same shooting pain when that eggie drops (which I got at around 3:30 pm) and I have lots of EW when I wiped not long ago. DH is at work and won't be home until after 1 a.m. and I just KNOW he won't be in the mood for any :sex: I cannot believe I am already out before I even started :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm a loon, you're a loon, we are all loons together:fool:

Yip...loons of a feather :winkwink:
No Giraffes in our garden (yet) but I suppose 80 cats together could make up a lion, and the people walking past on the street treat my rottie like a lion (not a bad thing)
I drive past a nature reserve every morning on the way to work so most mornings we see zebras, two types of buck and a huge troop of monkeys

PS Still no flipping smiley face!!!!
PPS I LOVE the pic of your dd in the pool....makes my uterus yearn!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Or I can just post codes for you to paste them in your signature if you want.
> :hugs:
> 
> Please can you post the code...clearly I'm not as bright as thought - i used https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/fertilemytles1.gif
> and then it just gives the website addyClick to expand...
> 
> Helloo :flower:
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2m4xc7m.jpg
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2w5smmb.jpg
> 
> Just click 'Quote' and in place of those pictures (hen, turtle) you will see their codes. You need to copy and paste them to your signature.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:THANK YOU!!!!!! I did it!!!! You clever bean!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Turtlebeach- Welcome to the thread love, I must warn you- though we are turtles, we are complete loons!:fool::tease: Proud of it too! :smug: All right, 7 dpo yes? Your ticker is correct? You will be testing first then. :thumbup: As your luck would have it, though we are crazy, we are lucky! Last cycle 3 of your turtles got their :bfp: So... when are you going to :test: ? :winkwink:

Poor turtlebeach better get used to our test addiction from the beginning so she knows what she's getting herself into :haha:

And we SO need a like button on here!!

Well I'm off to brave the sunday shops with 3 boys... and dh...better put them all (not dh) in a shopping trolley so I know where they all are, otherwise I walk around counting heads 1-2-3...ok all here...1-2-3...all here... 1-2-....WHERE'S YOUR BROTHER?????!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

turtlebeach said:


> Hehe i'm a turtle :) - can I join as i'd like to be a pregnant turtle.
> 
> :)

With an avatar like that you MUST join!:flower:
There are still plenty of beds available in this asylum:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just squeezing in a morning visit coz it's the only way to keep up...and to tell you, MY CBFM FERTILITY STATUS HAS CHANGED!I have two bricks on the tower, which means high fertility I think. We didn't dtd last night, but I'm only on day 11 (although my monitor thinks I'm on day 8) so I will go trouser snake fishing this evening.

Have just prepared some saliva to dry on SS toy microscope, see if there's any ferning...results later on...:wacko::juggle::fool:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> turtlebeach said:
> 
> 
> Hehe i'm a turtle :) - can I join as i'd like to be a pregnant turtle.
> 
> :)
> 
> With an avatar like that you MUST join!:flower:
> There are still plenty of beds available in this asylum:fool:Click to expand...

I have to agree with MollyMonkey here :thumbup:.
This thread already gives me more thrill than bingo :haha:.

*Welcome Turtlebeach!* :flower:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Just squeezing in a morning visit coz it's the only way to keep up...and to tell you, MY CBFM FERTILITY STATUS HAS CHANGED!I have two bricks on the tower, which means high fertility I think. We didn't dtd last night, but I'm only on day 11 (although my monitor thinks I'm on day 8) so I will go trouser snake fishing this evening.
> 
> Have just prepared some saliva to dry on SS toy microscope, see if there's any ferning...results later on...:wacko::juggle::fool:

Hey! That's a great news :thumbup:.
Are you still in your little lab analyzing your saliva? 
Let us know how that goes :winkwink:.

... trouser snake fishing :rofl::rofl::rofl:, nice one :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

By the way ladies your cats and kittens and pups and dogs are all very lovely. One of our cats has gone missing..hope she comes back soon...

Trinitymom:rofl: Where *a* is cat and *b* is lion:

80a= 1b 

We'd need to run it by MollyMathWhizz but it seems about right to me:haha:

And about those lines on the CB sticks, mine are the ones that go with the monitor but today I have a higher reading and looking at the stick the dark line (possibly the Estrogen one?) seems to have got lighter (but the other line[LH?]is not any darker) Must Google it sometime, coz I'd quite like to know how they work...


----------



## emandi

Holly :flower:,
have you just changed your post :shrug: or am I going nuts? :-k
Maybe it was just your DH who decided to delete inappropriate content :winkwink:.
:hugs:
Any news yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just squeezing in a morning visit coz it's the only way to keep up...and to tell you, MY CBFM FERTILITY STATUS HAS CHANGED!I have two bricks on the tower, which means high fertility I think. We didn't dtd last night, but I'm only on day 11 (although my monitor thinks I'm on day 8) so I will go trouser snake fishing this evening.
> 
> Have just prepared some saliva to dry on SS toy microscope, see if there's any ferning...results later on...:wacko::juggle::fool:
> 
> Hey! That's a great news :thumbup:.
> Are you still in your little lab analyzing your saliva?
> Let us know how that goes :winkwink:.
> 
> ... trouser snake fishing :rofl::rofl::rofl:, nice one :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's a bit silly come to think of it, not sure you can 'fish' for snakes! Trinitymom probably knows all about snakes, what with that jungle garden of hers. I saw a few earthworms yesterday raking up fallen leaves in the garden, but that was about it!

Yes it's that time of the month when I return to the fertility laboratory- my stepson's Toys R Us microscope works a treat. We have grown up guests over today so I must remember to remove my saliva samples and dried wee OPKs off the bookcase shelf.:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:,
> have you just changed your post :shrug: or am I going nuts? :-k
> Maybe it was just your DH who decided to delete inappropriate content :winkwink:.
> :hugs:
> Any news yet?

You're going nuts.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:,
> have you just changed your post :shrug: or am I going nuts? :-k
> Maybe it was just your DH who decided to delete inappropriate content :winkwink:.
> :hugs:
> Any news yet?

DH, or should I say Action Man, is out running, and in anycase his English is the same level as LO's so he doesn't understand anything I write here about my fishing projects. 
(By the way Emandi your English is brilliant! How long have you been speaking English?)
I should be tidying up and preparing the roast for our guests, but all that's happening is I'm on BnB and the house is getting progressively messier as LO gets more and more toys out and spreads them further and further around. Tell me to go to my wifely duties...!:dishes:

Ps What's a 'like' button? Never been on facebook:cry:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Holly :flower:,
> have you just changed your post :shrug: or am I going nuts? :-k
> Maybe it was just your DH who decided to delete inappropriate content :winkwink:.
> :hugs:
> Any news yet?
> 
> DH, or should I say Action Man, is out running, and in anycase his English is the same level as LO's so he doesn't understand anything I write here about my fishing projects.
> (By the way Emandi your English is brilliant! How long have you been speaking English?)
> I should be tidying up and preparing the roast for our guests, but all that's happening is I'm on BnB and the house is getting progressively messier as LO gets more and more toys out and spreads them further and further around. Tell me to go to my wifely duties...!:dishes:
> 
> Ps What's a 'like' button? Never been on facebook:cry:Click to expand...

You two/three are running very busy life. 
My Dh is still asleep (after coming home from work at 3.30am) and I am forced to entertain Emily. Cut all newspaper I found in our house already because she decided to do some gluing. It took some time to teach her not to glue the side with the picture on :flower:. 
About my English, I have something called WordWeb on my computer (helpful if I am not sure about spelling). I've been living in the UK for almost 10 years now, but still have loads to learn. Thanks anyway. :flower:
Have a lovely time with your guests today :munch::pizza::wine::drunk:.
And don't forget to remove all 'material' from shelves :winkwink:.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today's saliva results- tiny weeny bit of ferning just beginning...
 



Attached Files:







saliva 1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning ladies. Well actually its noon. Lazzzzy me. 

Emandi, I was just taking 1 x 1000mg of EPO but decided to up to to 2 x just this week during my fertile period. It obviously worked. OH feels like a hero now as he thinks he produced those results. No need to tell the little thing otherwise. 

I need to get ready for my fertile week now. Not quite got the vim and vigour of Holly though!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just squeezing in a morning visit coz it's the only way to keep up...and to tell you, MY CBFM FERTILITY STATUS HAS CHANGED!I have two bricks on the tower, which means high fertility I think. We didn't dtd last night, but I'm only on day 11 (although my monitor thinks I'm on day 8) so I will go trouser snake fishing this evening.
> 
> Have just prepared some saliva to dry on SS toy microscope, see if there's any ferning...results later on...:wacko::juggle::fool:

Woohoooooooooooo :happydance: Now this is where the CBFM just comes into it's own....there is nothing like seeing the little "eggy" when you get that 3rd and most important brick!!! It really is a drop everything and leg it to bed with OH moment (at least it was for me :blush:) I'm so excited as if it was me!! :haha: 
Trouser snake fishing!! :haha: - also known as "searching for the one eyed beast" :winkwink:

x


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Trouser snake fishing!! :haha: - also known as "searching for the one eyed beast" :winkwink:
> 
> x

Haha yeah Holly that's a good one. I like to play the skin flute. Actually that's probably a different activity ... could explain why I'm not knocked up yet ...


----------



## Sarachka

So, anyone up for a little bit of fantasy endulgement?

I try not to let my thoughts get too ahead of me as I'm not even pregnant yet, but just once on a lazy Sunday afternoon cant help, right?

*What are you name choices??!*

My favourite girls name is Lila. I just love it. I must have a daughter called lila! But OH doesn't like it. He does like Layla though so I might be able to work on him. Especially if I give him his boy choice - Arthur. I'm not in love with it but I don't totally hate it. We also both like Noah.


----------



## Gemmamumof2

my partners choosing ..

girl Charleigh Jayde
boy Charlie Jaidon

can you tell he likes charlie?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Just squeezing in a morning visit coz it's the only way to keep up...and to tell you, MY CBFM FERTILITY STATUS HAS CHANGED!I have two bricks on the tower, which means high fertility I think. We didn't dtd last night, but I'm only on day 11 (although my monitor thinks I'm on day 8) so I will go trouser snake fishing this evening.
> 
> Have just prepared some saliva to dry on SS toy microscope, see if there's any ferning...results later on...:wacko::juggle::fool:

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh you lucky thing ! I am still on low :cry:

so your ticker lies...... you could quite possibly be "fertile"


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just squeezing in a morning visit coz it's the only way to keep up...and to tell you, MY CBFM FERTILITY STATUS HAS CHANGED!I have two bricks on the tower, which means high fertility I think. We didn't dtd last night, but I'm only on day 11 (although my monitor thinks I'm on day 8) so I will go trouser snake fishing this evening.
> 
> Have just prepared some saliva to dry on SS toy microscope, see if there's any ferning...results later on...:wacko::juggle::fool:
> 
> Hey! That's a great news :thumbup:.
> Are you still in your little lab analyzing your saliva?
> Let us know how that goes :winkwink:.
> 
> ... trouser snake fishing :rofl::rofl::rofl:, nice one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bit silly come to think of it, not sure you can 'fish' for snakes! Trinitymom probably knows all about snakes, what with that jungle garden of hers. I saw a few earthworms yesterday raking up fallen leaves in the garden, but that was about it!
> 
> Yes it's that time of the month when I return to the fertility laboratory- my stepson's Toys R Us microscope works a treat. We have grown up guests over today so I must remember to remove my saliva samples and dried wee OPKs off the bookcase shelf.:wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: loving the trouser snake fishing!!!!!! No pet snakes for us (just night adders, bush snakes and house snakes in the garden) but got an iguana and 5 bearded dragons....it's what happens when you have boys! My oldest is on the hunt for an egg eater in the garden because I said he could keep one if he found it

You MUST tell me how you do the saliva on the microscope thing. My oldest has a microscope. Do you just spit on a slide and then leave it to dry then look????

PS I'm sure 80a=1b is perfectly legitimate :winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

for names for us, OH likes Icasa for a girl and Dante for a boy :haha: weird I know....my niece is called destiny and my little sister is Laurie-Anna


----------



## Sarachka

I'm home alone (shocker!) and bored, here's some more graphics I just did:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtleav.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtleav.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle2.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle2.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

names....I'm only thinking girl names to be positive. For 10 years I've wanted a daughter called Tori. Second name possibly Charlotte, Imogen, Scarlet or Raven

Boys names I'm leaning towards Harper or Scout. 

My sons are Ch'ien Khidir, Toine Guillaume Nanuq and Tarquin David so can't go for a John or Steve!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: thanks Sarachka :D I have another image in my siggy :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm home alone (shocker!) and bored, here's some more graphics I just did:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtleav.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtleav.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle2.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle2.gif

love them!


----------



## LittleSpy

newbie_ttc said:


> Arrgghhh! Why me??!?:dohh: I am pretty sure I ovulated today.... 4 days early!!:growlmad: DH and I have yet to BD since it wasn't supposed to happen until Wednesday. I won't know for sure until I temp in the morning, but I always have that same shooting pain when that eggie drops (which I got at around 3:30 pm) and I have lots of EW when I wiped not long ago. DH is at work and won't be home until after 1 a.m. and I just KNOW he won't be in the mood for any :sex: I cannot believe I am already out before I even started :cry:

Hey! I haven't read ahead but I wanted to let you know I had my shooting ovulation pain 3-4 days before I ovulated last time (had it again 4 days later but I think that was the day AFTER I ovulated!). My temp went up just a little the next day so I was sure I had ovulated. Nope! 3 days later I got a positive opk & the next day my temp *really* shot up. I always thought I had that pain right when I ovulated but apparently I was wrong. :winkwink:
I had made a big stink (in my head) about it, too, because dh wasn't feeling well that night or the night before so I thought we were completely out. Wrong again! :p


----------



## LittleSpy

Sarachka said:


> I'm home alone (shocker!) and bored, here's some more graphics I just did:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtleav.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtleav.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle2.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle2.gif

Awesome Sarachka! Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trouser snake fishing!! :haha: - also known as "searching for the one eyed beast" :winkwink:
> 
> x
> 
> Haha yeah Holly that's a good one. I like to play the skin flute. Actually that's probably a different activity ... could explain why I'm not knocked up yet ...Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have another girl and call her Emily :pink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just squeezing in a morning visit coz it's the only way to keep up...and to tell you, MY CBFM FERTILITY STATUS HAS CHANGED!I have two bricks on the tower, which means high fertility I think. We didn't dtd last night, but I'm only on day 11 (although my monitor thinks I'm on day 8) so I will go trouser snake fishing this evening.
> 
> Have just prepared some saliva to dry on SS toy microscope, see if there's any ferning...results later on...:wacko::juggle::fool:
> 
> Woohoooooooooooo :happydance: Now this is where the CBFM just comes into it's own....there is nothing like seeing the little "eggy" when you get that 3rd and most important brick!!! It really is a drop everything and leg it to bed with OH moment (at least it was for me :blush:) I'm so excited as if it was me!! :haha:
> Trouser snake fishing!! :haha: - also known as "searching for the one eyed beast" :winkwink:
> 
> xClick to expand...

One Eyed Beast:haha: It does seem a bit early to be having 2 bricks, but maybe that monitor knows things I don't know.....Can't wait for that 3rd brick...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trouser snake fishing!! :haha: - also known as "searching for the one eyed beast" :winkwink:
> 
> x
> 
> Haha yeah Holly that's a good one. I like to play the skin flute. Actually that's probably a different activity ... could explain why I'm not knocked up yet ...Click to expand...

You definately want to be playing the flute less:winkwink: Fab turtles:thumbup: I'll see if I can squeeze a turtle in, don't want to sacrifice a monkey though....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just squeezing in a morning visit coz it's the only way to keep up...and to tell you, MY CBFM FERTILITY STATUS HAS CHANGED!I have two bricks on the tower, which means high fertility I think. We didn't dtd last night, but I'm only on day 11 (although my monitor thinks I'm on day 8) so I will go trouser snake fishing this evening.
> 
> Have just prepared some saliva to dry on SS toy microscope, see if there's any ferning...results later on...:wacko::juggle::fool:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh you lucky thing ! I am still on low :cry:
> 
> so your ticker lies...... you could quite possibly be "fertile"Click to expand...

Be warned. These tickers are evil lying devices, created by the government to control world population by giving women false information about their fertile window.:evil:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> You MUST tell me how you do the saliva on the microscope thing. My oldest has a microscope. Do you just spit on a slide and then leave it to dry then look???

Absolutely just that. I use fms (first morning saliva!) from under the tongue. Then photograph it with my normal camera pointing down lens of microscope. Around O I get amazing big ferns, it's fascinating!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Turtlebeach- Welcome to the thread love, I must warn you- though we are turtles, we are complete loons!:fool::tease: Proud of it too! :smug: All right, 7 dpo yes? Your ticker is correct? You will be testing first then. :thumbup: As your luck would have it, though we are crazy, we are lucky! Last cycle 3 of your turtles got their :bfp: So... when are you going to :test: ? :winkwink:
> 
> Poor turtlebeach better get used to our test addiction from the beginning so she knows what she's getting herself into :haha:
> 
> And we SO need a like button on here!!
> 
> Well I'm off to brave the sunday shops with 3 boys... and dh...better put them all (not dh) in a shopping trolley so I know where they all are, otherwise I walk around counting heads 1-2-3...ok all here...1-2-3...all here... 1-2-....WHERE'S YOUR BROTHER?????!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh TrinityMom! I can so relate! :rofl: It comes to that a lot with the girls... "What? Wait... Where's your sister??"


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> turtlebeach said:
> 
> 
> Hehe i'm a turtle :) - can I join as i'd like to be a pregnant turtle.
> 
> :)
> 
> With an avatar like that you MUST join!:flower:
> There are still plenty of beds available in this asylum:fool:Click to expand...

She's right TurtleBeach... plenty of beds left and even more special jackets that help you hug yourself. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtlebeach said:
> 
> 
> Hehe i'm a turtle :) - can I join as i'd like to be a pregnant turtle.
> 
> :)
> 
> With an avatar like that you MUST join!:flower:
> There are still plenty of beds available in this asylum:fool:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with MollyMonkey here :thumbup:.
> This thread already gives me more thrill than bingo :haha:.
> 
> *Welcome Turtlebeach!* :flower:Click to expand...

Emandi- "MollyMonkey"? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> By the way ladies your cats and kittens and pups and dogs are all very lovely. One of our cats has gone missing..hope she comes back soon...
> 
> Trinitymom:rofl: Where *a* is cat and *b* is lion:
> 
> 80a= 1b
> 
> We'd need to run it by MollyMathWhizz but it seems about right to me:haha:
> 
> And about those lines on the CB sticks, mine are the ones that go with the monitor but today I have a higher reading and looking at the stick the dark line (possibly the Estrogen one?) seems to have got lighter (but the other line[LH?]is not any darker) Must Google it sometime, coz I'd quite like to know how they work...

Hope your cat comes back soon! Is this normal behaviour for her? Oh and congratulations on the change on the cbfm! Woo! :wohoo: 
Your math is just right Holly! Hmmm... I don't think I could handle a whole lion... :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ladies....:af: is a no show so far....


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Ladies....:af: is a no show so far....

Have you tested??!!??!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies....:af: is a no show so far....
> 
> Have you tested??!!??!!Click to expand...

Ditto! :test:

Just trying to get that turtle on, no luck that go.....


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Please please explain to me again how to get those lovely siggys! I feel slow. :( I really do want to have one... or two. ;) I really like your latest. 

Holly- Facebook (as I'm sure you know) is a social networking site, I use it like most- to stay in contact with friends and family that may live far away. You can post pictures and status updates that your friends will see. If your friend sees your status that reads, "I am PREGNANT!" they have the option to click a little button at the bottom of that status that says, "like". Which, as I'm sure you can deduce, means that they like your status. I've also used the "like" button as a form of support or agreement. 

Ladies- Though I would be happy with a boy or a girl... if I had my choice, I would pick a boy. With two girls already, my OH would go mad with adding another. :haha: 
OH wants a boy to name, Alexander. :)


----------



## Sarachka

Ok proper explanation

Go to this link, where you can see all of the ones I've created this weekend:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tic

Each image has a set of codes under it. Copy the one that has the [ img ] tags NOT the <> ones and paste it into your signature. K?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope, and not going to, i'm only 13dpo and if she hasn't arrived before 15dpo then I will probably get a test... but until then i'm not risking the disappointment


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- it says the page is broken. :(


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- it says the page is broken. :(

me want turtle !!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Check that out Sarachka! Told you I was crap with computers!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I lost Holly's caterpillar!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- it says the page is broken. :(

For me too:cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Try doing it the way I did it - quote Sarachka's post that has the pics in it and then the pics will come up as a code that says blahblahblah[IMG]
Copy the blah blah part and the [IMG] parts into your sig and hey presto! It works


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Try doing it the way I did it - quote Sarachka's post that has the pics in it and then the pics will come up as a code that says blahblahblah[IMG]
> Copy the blah blah part and the [IMG] parts into your sig and hey presto! It works[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks i'll try that, I took it from someone else's post... Got my caterpillar back tho!


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Arrgghhh! Why me??!?:dohh: I am pretty sure I ovulated today.... 4 days early!!:growlmad: DH and I have yet to BD since it wasn't supposed to happen until Wednesday. I won't know for sure until I temp in the morning, but I always have that same shooting pain when that eggie drops (which I got at around 3:30 pm) and I have lots of EW when I wiped not long ago. DH is at work and won't be home until after 1 a.m. and I just KNOW he won't be in the mood for any :sex: I cannot believe I am already out before I even started :cry:
> 
> Hey! I haven't read ahead but I wanted to let you know I had my shooting ovulation pain 3-4 days before I ovulated last time (had it again 4 days later but I think that was the day AFTER I ovulated!). My temp went up just a little the next day so I was sure I had ovulated. Nope! 3 days later I got a positive opk & the next day my temp *really* shot up. I always thought I had that pain right when I ovulated but apparently I was wrong. :winkwink:
> I had made a big stink (in my head) about it, too, because dh wasn't feeling well that night or the night before so I thought we were completely out. Wrong again! :pClick to expand...

You and me both LittleSpy! Apparetnly I was worried sick over nothing. :dohh: My temp actually dropped! Crisis over but I guess that's my que to get things started early! How is everything in preggo land? I think I read that you wanted to wait until January to go to the doctor. Why the wait? Sorry if you've already answered that, seems I have less and less time to keep up with the fertile myrtles and preggy turtles these days


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: Hi ladies! How is everyone? Welcome to all the new ladies, and I absolutely love all the graphics! Very cool :thumbup: now if I could just figure out how to add it to my signature :haha: 

I prefer to have boys but for some strange reason all I ever come up with is girl names! :shrug: 

boy - Sean Michael
girl - Mckenzie Sienna

Anyone in their fertile window yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew Got that turtle on board! I did it using the tinypics method Emandi taught me for blinkies. It broke my heart but I had to swap a monkey for the turtle, since I had too many images and kept getting told off. I nearly got rid of the fertility ticker but since I love looking at other people's and find it quite useful rather than having to ask people all the time what cd they're on I thought I better keep mine. It is after all a ttc forum and not an art gallery I guess! But thanks so much for the art Sarachka:flower: It must be one of the most colourful BnB threads now!


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Ladies....:af: is a no show so far....

Tell the :witch: that she is not welcome here!!:grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> :hi: Hi ladies! How is everyone? Welcome to all the new ladies, and I absolutely love all the graphics! Very cool :thumbup: now if I could just figure out how to add it to my signature :haha:
> 
> I prefer to have boys but for some strange reason all I ever come up with is girl names! :shrug:
> 
> boy - Sean Michael
> girl - Mckenzie Sienna
> 
> Anyone in their fertile window yet?

Hellooo:wave:
I think I still have a week or so 'til O but my cycles are all over the place, hence my investment in a CBFM. It gave me a high fertility reading today, but it could be a while til I actually O, but DH and I dtd early this evening just in case:blush:

That's the reason I don't want a boy, can't think of any names, except Tom.:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> :hi: Hi ladies! How is everyone? Welcome to all the new ladies, and I absolutely love all the graphics! Very cool :thumbup: now if I could just figure out how to add it to my signature :haha:
> 
> I prefer to have boys but for some strange reason all I ever come up with is girl names! :shrug:
> 
> boy - Sean Michael
> girl - Mckenzie Sienna
> 
> Anyone in their fertile window yet?

according to my ticker I am. According to opk's I'm not. Who knows????


----------



## newbie_ttc

Holly, I think I may invest in a CBFM if this cycle isn't a successful one. It's too stressful trying to pinpoint O for me b/c my cycles have been anything but predictable since we started "casually" TTC, and especially since DH and I are on opposite schedules.

NOw I'm off to find some turtles for my siggy for I can me apart of the group :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies....:af: is a no show so far....
> 
> Tell the :witch: that she is not welcome here!!:grr:Click to expand...

She is so definately not! But I just can't get my hopes up until a few more days....i'd rather get :witch: than :bfn:! I really don't want her to come!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies....:af: is a no show so far....
> 
> Tell the :witch: that she is not welcome here!!:grr:Click to expand...

Oohh I hope this is another BFP coming up soon x-ginge-x!:flower:FXed


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Try doing it the way I did it - quote Sarachka's post that has the pics in it and then the pics will come up as a code that says blahblahblah[IMG]
> Copy the blah blah part and the [IMG] parts into your sig and hey presto! It works[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks! that worked perfectly:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks Holly Im soooo hoping we have done it but i'll be gutted if :af: shows :(


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies....:af: is a no show so far....
> 
> Tell the :witch: that she is not welcome here!!:grr:Click to expand...


good luck huni when you test xxxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Hiya to all u lovely ladies! (there are too many of u to name so I'll say hi in general lol!) 

I've been reading through the hundred or so pages that are on this thread and I have to say that u all sound like a lovely bunch and u all share my sense of humor! I was laughing all through reading the thread! 

Would it be cheeky to ask u all if I could join u on the ttc journey? I'm kinda gonna be cheeky and assume u will say yes ;) so as I've gathered u are all superb mathmaticians ;) and symptom spotters  so here are my symptoms so far...

I'm 11dpo today and so far the symptoms I've had are... 

Quite tender boobs (only when prodded lol)
Very bloated and quite gassy (sorry tmi)
Extremely spotty (more so than usually on my totm)
A very tender left armpit (my gland is up)

And the main symptom is EXTREME tiredness (as in I could sleep for a year and still be tired!)

Also I have had quite an upset tummy today and had to run to loo quite a few times (sorry tmi!)

And last but not least...my fave symptom so far.... NO AF!!!! (it's due today as my LP is 10-11 days!)

So... What's your opinions ladies? 

Is it worth me buying an FRER tomorrow? Would I get ar least a faint line? :)

Sorry for the essay!!

Moomin xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo:


newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Try doing it the way I did it - quote Sarachka's post that has the pics in it and then the pics will come up as a code that says blahblahblah[IMG]
> Copy the blah blah part and the [IMG] parts into your sig and hey presto! It works[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks! that worked perfectly:thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm impressed, it took me hours!:thumbup: So far I'm enjoying the CBFM, and am less obssessive about it than last month when I had loads of IC opks and couldn't really make them out and ended up poas about 6 times a day! Just the one time each morning now, the CBFM keeps me under control!:wohoo:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Hiya to all u lovely ladies! (there are too many of u to name so I'll say hi in general lol!)
> 
> I've been reading through the hundred or so pages that are on this thread and I have to say that u all sound like a lovely bunch and u all share my sense of humor! I was laughing all through reading the thread!
> 
> Would it be cheeky to ask u all if I could join u on the ttc journey? I'm kinda gonna be cheeky and assume u will say yes ;) so as I've gathered u are all superb mathmaticians ;) and symptom spotters  so here are my symptoms so far...
> 
> I'm 11dpo today and so far the symptoms I've had are...
> 
> Quite tender boobs (only when prodded lol)
> Very bloated and quite gassy (sorry tmi)
> Extremely spotty (more so than usually on my totm)
> A very tender left armpit (my gland is up)
> 
> And the main symptom is EXTREME tiredness (as in I could sleep for a year and still be tired!)
> 
> Also I have had quite an upset tummy today and had to run to loo quite a few times (sorry tmi!)
> 
> And last but not least...my fave symptom so far.... NO AF!!!! (it's due today as my LP is 10-11 days!)
> 
> So... What's your opinions ladies?
> 
> Is it worth me buying an FRER tomorrow? Would I get ar least a faint line? :)
> 
> Sorry for the essay!!
> 
> Moomin xxx

First things first: YES :test: Tomorrow with Frer. Oops Sorry I made a spelling mistake, that should read :test::test::test:

Secondly, Welcome :flower::happydance:

Those symptoms sound good, especially that last one, and you _probably _would get a faint line...:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here you are Mollykins:flower: (Hollykins? MollyMonkey?) As promised...
 



Attached Files:







jungle windmill.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 0









sea monkey windmills.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LittleSpy

newbie_ttc said:


> You and me both LittleSpy! Apparetnly I was worried sick over nothing. :dohh: My temp actually dropped! Crisis over but I guess that's my que to get things started early! How is everything in preggo land? I think I read that you wanted to wait until January to go to the doctor. Why the wait? Sorry if you've already answered that, seems I have less and less time to keep up with the fertile myrtles and preggy turtles these days

Preggo land is fine. Rather uneventful, really. I'm having a pretty symptom free day (yay!) today. I was suuuuper tired yesterday so it's nice to feel normal (aside from the major banana pudding craving :haha:).

I do want to wait until January to go to the doctor. Mostly because then I'll be 12 weeks and I don't see any point in going sooner in my situation. But also because it will save me hundreds of dollars to wait until the new year (insurance deductibles reset in January :winkwink:). So, no cons and a very big pro = me waiting until 12 weeks for my first appointment. :thumbup: It's actually pretty common in the US to wait until the very end of the first trimester.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> You and me both LittleSpy! Apparetnly I was worried sick over nothing. :dohh: My temp actually dropped! Crisis over but I guess that's my que to get things started early! How is everything in preggo land? I think I read that you wanted to wait until January to go to the doctor. Why the wait? Sorry if you've already answered that, seems I have less and less time to keep up with the fertile myrtles and preggy turtles these days
> 
> Preggo land is fine. Rather uneventful, really. I'm having a pretty symptom free day (yay!) today. I was suuuuper tired yesterday so it's nice to feel normal (aside from the major banana pudding craving :haha:).
> 
> I do want to wait until January to go to the doctor. Mostly because then I'll be 12 weeks and I don't see any point in going sooner in my situation. But also because it will save me hundreds of dollars to wait until the new year (insurance deductibles reset in January :winkwink:). So, no cons and a very big pro = me waiting until 12 weeks for my first appointment. :thumbup: It's actually pretty common in the US to wait until the very end of the first trimester.Click to expand...

Ok I see why you wanted to wait now!:winkwink: More $ to spend on baby kit!!! Glad you're feeling well :hugs:
I like the beach bumps ticker!:icecream:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Hiya to all u lovely ladies! (there are too many of u to name so I'll say hi in general lol!)
> 
> I've been reading through the hundred or so pages that are on this thread and I have to say that u all sound like a lovely bunch and u all share my sense of humor! I was laughing all through reading the thread!
> 
> Would it be cheeky to ask u all if I could join u on the ttc journey? I'm kinda gonna be cheeky and assume u will say yes ;) so as I've gathered u are all superb mathmaticians ;) and symptom spotters  so here are my symptoms so far...
> 
> I'm 11dpo today and so far the symptoms I've had are...
> 
> Quite tender boobs (only when prodded lol)
> Very bloated and quite gassy (sorry tmi)
> Extremely spotty (more so than usually on my totm)
> A very tender left armpit (my gland is up)
> 
> And the main symptom is EXTREME tiredness (as in I could sleep for a year and still be tired!)
> 
> Also I have had quite an upset tummy today and had to run to loo quite a few times (sorry tmi!)
> 
> And last but not least...my fave symptom so far.... NO AF!!!! (it's due today as my LP is 10-11 days!)
> 
> So... What's your opinions ladies?
> 
> Is it worth me buying an FRER tomorrow? Would I get ar least a faint line? :)
> 
> Sorry for the essay!!
> 
> Moomin xxx
> 
> First things first: YES :test: Tomorrow with Frer. Oops Sorry I made a spelling mistake, that should read :test::test::test:
> 
> Secondly, Welcome :flower::happydance:
> 
> Those symptoms sound good, especially that last one, and you _probably _would get a faint line...:dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! :happydance: 

And lol @ the "spelling mistake" ;)

Also I forgot to mention that i usually get really strong cramps about a week before AF and usually today when AF is due, but so far I've had only very light cramps and some days I've not had any cramps! 

Does this sound good to? I feel like :happydance: ;)

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm never too sure with cramps anymore Moominmumma. I had them when I was first pregnant sith LO, and now seem to get them around O, and then again on the 1st day of bleeding. So they certainly can be a Prgnt symptom, but also a Not Prgnt one:shrug: Your late AF seems the best symptom:winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm sooo terrified :af: is going to show :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

:ignore:


MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Hiya to all u lovely ladies! (there are too many of u to name so I'll say hi in general lol!)
> 
> I've been reading through the hundred or so pages that are on this thread and I have to say that u all sound like a lovely bunch and u all share my sense of humor! I was laughing all through reading the thread!
> 
> Would it be cheeky to ask u all if I could join u on the ttc journey? I'm kinda gonna be cheeky and assume u will say yes ;) so as I've gathered u are all superb mathmaticians ;) and symptom spotters  so here are my symptoms so far...
> 
> I'm 11dpo today and so far the symptoms I've had are...
> 
> Quite tender boobs (only when prodded lol)
> Very bloated and quite gassy (sorry tmi)
> Extremely spotty (more so than usually on my totm)
> A very tender left armpit (my gland is up)
> 
> And the main symptom is EXTREME tiredness (as in I could sleep for a year and still be tired!)
> 
> Also I have had quite an upset tummy today and had to run to loo quite a few times (sorry tmi!)
> 
> And last but not least...my fave symptom so far.... NO AF!!!! (it's due today as my LP is 10-11 days!)
> 
> So... What's your opinions ladies?
> 
> Is it worth me buying an FRER tomorrow? Would I get ar least a faint line? :)
> 
> Sorry for the essay!!
> 
> Moomin xxx
> 
> First things first: YES :test: Tomorrow with Frer. Oops Sorry I made a spelling mistake, that should read :test::test::test:
> 
> Secondly, Welcome :flower::happydance:
> 
> Those symptoms sound good, especially that last one, and you _probably _would get a faint line...:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! :happydance:
> 
> And lol @ the "spelling mistake" ;)
> 
> Also I forgot to mention that i usually get really strong cramps about a week before AF and usually today when AF is due, but so far I've had only very light cramps and some days I've not had any cramps!
> 
> Does this sound good to? I feel like :happydance: ;)
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

OMG this is quite possibly the best symptom list we have seen in a while....I have always been lacking in this department - Im sure Holly tried to chuck me a while back for this crime 

I cant belive you havent tested already ....

oh and by the way .....:test::test::test::test:


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm sooo terrified :af: is going to show :cry:

ohhhh time for some PMA !!!!! 

fingers crossed :baby:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and the bloated and gassy sounds good too, I seem to remember *Littlespy*, one of our preggy turtles had that. Didn't you* Littlespy*?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Try doing it the way I did it - quote Sarachka's post that has the pics in it and then the pics will come up as a code that says blahblahblah[IMG]
> Copy the blah blah part and the [IMG] parts into your sig and hey presto! It works[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks! that worked perfectly:thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm impressed, it took me hours!:thumbup: So far I'm enjoying the CBFM, and am less obssessive about it than last month when I had loads of IC opks and couldn't really make them out and ended up poas about 6 times a day! Just the one time each morning now, the CBFM keeps me under control!:wohoo:[/QUOTE]
> 
> im going to miss your OPK collage.....
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## x-ginge-x

I know, after 2 years of heartbreak i'm all set up for some more! I want to go and sleep so I won't know...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Try doing it the way I did it - quote Sarachka's post that has the pics in it and then the pics will come up as a code that says blahblahblah[IMG]
> Copy the blah blah part and the [IMG] parts into your sig and hey presto! It works[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks! that worked perfectly:thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm impressed, it took me hours!:thumbup: So far I'm enjoying the CBFM, and am less obssessive about it than last month when I had loads of IC opks and couldn't really make them out and ended up poas about 6 times a day! Just the one time each morning now, the CBFM keeps me under control!:wohoo:[/QUOTE]
> 
> im going to miss your OPK collage.....[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You know in my heart of hearts I miss those little IC formations I made each day on my bookshelf. It's all very well going upmarket, swanning around with my sophisticated one pee a day machine, but, you're right I can't do the same collages.
> 
> We're rooting for you xGingex!:flower:
> 
> I'm off to sleep- nearly 11.30 here and since LO will be rising and shining pretty early tomorrow morning...:baby: I'm in the crappiest time zone, always falling asleep before you others. Although I think Trinitymom's is rubbish too? I'm not sure but I have the impression she has to go to bed before even I do!:sleep:
> 
> Goodnight, sweet dreams:yellow::blue::pink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Hiya to all u lovely ladies! (there are too many of u to name so I'll say hi in general lol!)
> 
> I've been reading through the hundred or so pages that are on this thread and I have to say that u all sound like a lovely bunch and u all share my sense of humor! I was laughing all through reading the thread!
> 
> Would it be cheeky to ask u all if I could join u on the ttc journey? I'm kinda gonna be cheeky and assume u will say yes ;) so as I've gathered u are all superb mathmaticians ;) and symptom spotters  so here are my symptoms so far...
> 
> I'm 11dpo today and so far the symptoms I've had are...
> 
> Quite tender boobs (only when prodded lol)
> Very bloated and quite gassy (sorry tmi)
> Extremely spotty (more so than usually on my totm)
> A very tender left armpit (my gland is up)
> 
> And the main symptom is EXTREME tiredness (as in I could sleep for a year and still be tired!)
> 
> Also I have had quite an upset tummy today and had to run to loo quite a few times (sorry tmi!)
> 
> And last but not least...my fave symptom so far.... NO AF!!!! (it's due today as my LP is 10-11 days!)
> 
> So... What's your opinions ladies?
> 
> Is it worth me buying an FRER tomorrow? Would I get ar least a faint line? :)
> 
> Sorry for the essay!!
> 
> Moomin xxx

Moomin- My dear sweet woman. As you know... your cheeky self is quite welcome here. :winkwink: You seem just as :wacko: as the rest of us... I assume you have your own jacket that helps you hug yourself?? :winkwink: :haha: Well, as you know, I am the resident mathematician... and I drew up your math as so...

QTB (quite tender boob) + VB(very bloated) + QG (quite gassy) + SP (spotty) + TLA (tender left armpit) + LAF (late AF) = :bfp:

So as that equation comes with a :bfp: I must tell you that when your result on the maths is :bfp: you must follow up with a FRER. 

Welcome again sweets. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Here you are Mollykins:flower: (Hollykins? MollyMonkey?) As promised...

Those are magnificent! Again... can we put in orders to each other?? That way Kit's LO will not freeze in the winter thanks to your knitting and her LO will have something nice to look at thanks to my windmills. :haha:

Again though- those are incredible! I love them.:flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok if were doing symptoms i'll do mine!

*Very sore nipples
*nipples like bullets
*late af
*tiredness
*queasyness
*bad gas
*massive hunger
*short attention span?
*emotional

What does this equal?


----------



## Mollykins

How late is your AF ginge? Also... why does it say you are no longer TTC?


----------



## x-ginge-x

After this cycle if there is an after :haha: we're going back to NTNP for a while :) and if i go by my usual 28 day its 3 days late, by the last LP i'm 1 day late :)


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok if were doing symptoms i'll do mine!
> 
> *Very sore nipples
> *nipples like bullets
> *late af
> *tiredness
> *queasyness
> *bad gas
> *massive hunger
> *short attention span?
> *emotional
> 
> What does this equal?

VSN + NLB + LAF + T + Q + BG + MH + E = :bfp: 

I didn't factor in your short attention span because that is an unknown variable... :winkwink:

As you know a :bfp: is grounds for a FRER or other hpt... I've done the math, now it's your turn... :test:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> :ignore:
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Hiya to all u lovely ladies! (there are too many of u to name so I'll say hi in general lol!)
> 
> I've been reading through the hundred or so pages that are on this thread and I have to say that u all sound like a lovely bunch and u all share my sense of humor! I was laughing all through reading the thread!
> 
> Would it be cheeky to ask u all if I could join u on the ttc journey? I'm kinda gonna be cheeky and assume u will say yes ;) so as I've gathered u are all superb mathmaticians ;) and symptom spotters  so here are my symptoms so far...
> 
> I'm 11dpo today and so far the symptoms I've had are...
> 
> Quite tender boobs (only when prodded lol)
> Very bloated and quite gassy (sorry tmi)
> Extremely spotty (more so than usually on my totm)
> A very tender left armpit (my gland is up)
> 
> And the main symptom is EXTREME tiredness (as in I could sleep for a year and still be tired!)
> 
> Also I have had quite an upset tummy today and had to run to loo quite a few times (sorry tmi!)
> 
> And last but not least...my fave symptom so far.... NO AF!!!! (it's due today as my LP is 10-11 days!)
> 
> So... What's your opinions ladies?
> 
> Is it worth me buying an FRER tomorrow? Would I get ar least a faint line? :)
> 
> Sorry for the essay!!
> 
> Moomin xxx
> 
> First things first: YES :test: Tomorrow with Frer. Oops Sorry I made a spelling mistake, that should read :test::test::test:
> 
> Secondly, Welcome :flower::happydance:
> 
> Those symptoms sound good, especially that last one, and you _probably _would get a faint line...:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! :happydance:
> 
> And lol @ the "spelling mistake" ;)
> 
> Also I forgot to mention that i usually get really strong cramps about a week before AF and usually today when AF is due, but so far I've had only very light cramps and some days I've not had any cramps!
> 
> Does this sound good to? I feel like :happydance: ;)
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG this is quite possibly the best symptom list we have seen in a while....I have always been lacking in this department - Im sure Holly tried to chuck me a while back for this crime
> 
> I cant belive you havent tested already ....
> 
> oh and by the way .....:test::test::test::test:Click to expand...

Lol!! Yes I've been reading that u have been rather lacking in the symptom department hun! :winkwink: Would u like to borrow a few of mine? :winkwink:

And Secondly.... Good morning ladies!

*major update* 

I'm now 12dpo and woke up this morning with cramps like AF was here (but not as strong) and I went to loo and had about 4 small spots of blood but nothing there when I wiped (sorry tmi lol)! 

The thing that is confusing is that the blood wasn't anything like AF... As my AF starting is very dark brown in colour and usually one big blob (sorry tmi again lol) and these few spots were very light and almost light red in colour!! 

That was this morning when I got up and I'm at work now (with a clean pad obviously lol) and have just checked again and there is only 1 very small spot of the same colour as before!! 

Could this be IB? As I've heard that Implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12 days after conception? 

And how long after implantation can IB occur? Would it be straight away or a few days after? 

Sorry for essay again but needed to say it all lol!

Hope u are all ok? 

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all!
Before I have a read through- today's update from the fertility lab: Still 2 bricks on the CBFM tower,(it says day 9 but I'm actually day 12) and my saliva ferning is still partial, but there seems to be more ferning than yesterday... And LO can stand up! First time I've found her in bed standing today!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Day 9 cbfm.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 1









ferning 9 two.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You know in my heart of hearts I miss those little IC formations I made each day on my bookshelf. It's all very well going upmarket, swanning around with my sophisticated one pee a day machine, but, you're right I can't do the same collages.
> 
> I'm off to sleep- nearly 11.30 here and since LO will be rising and shining pretty early tomorrow morning...:baby: I'm in the crappiest time zone, always falling asleep before you others. Although I think Trinitymom's is rubbish too? I'm not sure but I have the impression she has to go to bed before even I do!:sleep:
> 
> Goodnight, sweet dreams:yellow::blue::pink:

Oh yes! I think I'm the first one sent to bed. Gives me more catching up in the morning!
I'll take over from you with the damn collages! Testing twice a day now (and holding myself back from testing more often) and STILL NO LH SURGE!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> :ignore:OMG this is quite possibly the best symptom list we have seen in a while....I have always been lacking in this department - Im sure Holly tried to chuck me a while back for this crime
> 
> I cant belive you havent tested already ....
> 
> oh and by the way .....:test::test::test::test:

I did Crunchie, but since then you've really thought about your behaviour and pulled your socks up and I give you an A for effort, and a C for achievement. You did achieve ovulation and AF, which is good, but you're capable of a :bfp: and an A grade:amartass:
:haha: :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*xGingex* I think you should take the bull between the horns now that AF is officially late and :test: Molly's maths is looking good for your :bfp:, and we're all here for you if it _is_ a:bfn::hugs: By now you should have some kind of line on a sensitive test, and it might stop you agonising over the am I/aren't I bit? Plus you're making me nervous about it too now!!:flower::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You know in my heart of hearts I miss those little IC formations I made each day on my bookshelf. It's all very well going upmarket, swanning around with my sophisticated one pee a day machine, but, you're right I can't do the same collages.
> 
> I'm off to sleep- nearly 11.30 here and since LO will be rising and shining pretty early tomorrow morning...:baby: I'm in the crappiest time zone, always falling asleep before you others. Although I think Trinitymom's is rubbish too? I'm not sure but I have the impression she has to go to bed before even I do!:sleep:
> 
> Goodnight, sweet dreams:yellow::blue::pink:
> 
> Oh yes! I think I'm the first one sent to bed. Gives me more catching up in the morning!
> I'll take over from you with the damn collages! Testing twice a day now (and holding myself back from testing more often) and STILL NO LH SURGE!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hope you slept well! I had one positive out of about 5O sticks, testing several times a day! Have you got the microscope out of the toy cupboard yet? I've got a bit more ferning today, still not full ferning though...


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> *major update*
> 
> I'm now 12dpo and woke up this morning with cramps like AF was here (but not as strong) and I went to loo and had about 4 small spots of blood but nothing there when I wiped (sorry tmi lol)!
> 
> The thing that is confusing is that the blood wasn't anything like AF... As my AF starting is very dark brown in colour and usually one big blob (sorry tmi again lol) and these few spots were very light and almost light red in colour!!
> 
> That was this morning when I got up and I'm at work now (with a clean pad obviously lol) and have just checked again and there is only 1 very small spot of the same colour as before!!
> 
> Could this be IB? As I've heard that Implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12 days after conception?
> 
> And how long after implantation can IB occur? Would it be straight away or a few days after?
> 
> Sorry for essay again but needed to say it all lol!
> 
> Hope u are all ok?
> 
> Xxx

Mmmmm:-k
IB v. AF; always a tricky one, especially when it's so close to AF. I personally wouldn't rely on spotting, for me it's too ambiguous- I think you and *xGingex* should go arm in arm and take the plunge together, and test with early response tests....Look at it this way, it's a chance to POAS and that's always fun:happydance:


----------



## Essie

Hey ladies! how is everyone? I sent myself into a little panic by doing a second CB digi (with very diluted wee) and it only came up 1-2 weeks, but did another this morning with FMU and got 3+ so everything is going okay so far. Will be making a doctors appointment some time this week I think.

Hope you all had a good weekend, and lots of :dust: for this cycle


----------



## Sarachka

Guten morgen ladies. 

Today I'm going to start my fun with cups of pee. I'll start the OPKs when I get home from work. I'm expecting to ovulate fri - sun some time but you never know what that cruel bitch mother nature will do to amuse herself. 

Cant decide whether or not to suggest every other night to
SO. Don't think he'd be very impressed with cutting down our sexy time though. I'm worried his swimmers are slow and every night doesn't do us any favours.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hope you slept well! I had one positive out of about 5O sticks, testing several times a day! Have you got the microscope out of the toy cupboard yet? I've got a bit more ferning today, still not full ferning though...

Last month I had brilliant positives...but no bfp. I'm beginning to hate the circle on th digital test. where's my smiley???? :brat:
Have to whip it out while he's at school so he doesn't ask too many questions. He already thinks I'm pregnant because of the faint lines on the opk's which he thought were pregnancy tests. He was not happy when I set him straight


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Hey ladies! how is everyone? I sent myself into a little panic by doing a second CB digi (with very diluted wee) and it only came up 1-2 weeks, but did another this morning with FMU and got 3+ so everything is going okay so far. Will be making a doctors appointment some time this week I think.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend, and lots of :dust: for this cycle

Yay!:wave:
You shouldn't go scaring yourself like that Essie! Only POAS if it's the colour of lager, and never when it's the colour of white wine!
Lovely to see you here, I hope you've found some nice friends in 1st tri? I'm just going into the pre-O nonsense, really hoping to join you soon!!!:hug: to you and your 'appleseed' xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Guten morgen ladies.
> 
> Today I'm going to start my fun with cups of pee. I'll start the OPKs when I get home from work. I'm expecting to ovulate fri - sun some time but you never know what that cruel bitch mother nature will do to amuse herself.
> 
> Cant decide whether or not to suggest every other night to
> SO. Don't think he'd be very impressed with cutting down our sexy time though. I'm worried his swimmers are slow and every night doesn't do us any favours.

:haha: I'm going for the every other day approach, but that's because DH and I get burn out if we do it every day. And DH is NTNP whereas I'm most definately TTC, but I have to pretend to be NTNP. And we have been together a while now...I've got to that point where I like snuggling up in bed with DH to do a crossword.:jo: Although it's amazing what positive opks or 2 bricks on a CBFM can do for my libido!
True, I wouldn't trust mother nature entirely, she can do wonderful things but can do sneaky early O's too....
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*TO ALL OF YOU TTC BABY NUMERO UNO!* I have just ordered a cargo of :dust::dust::dust:
LO is really making her first attempts at walking today, earlier I was spying on her and she kept quietly trying and falling and it made my eyes well up and I got all shivery and emotional, and it made me SOOOO want you ttc#1 ladies to get that :bfp: this time. 
So I ordered *Extra Strong* magic :dust: 
And as for us hoping to make siblings, well don't worry, I've ordered so much :dust: that there'll be plenty left over for us too:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Aww yay! She's sooo cute. My nephew took ages to walk, he just wasn't interested. He was about 15 months. I wish I could show you some vids/pics of him but I don't think my sister would appreciate that bc you're all really peados who live in trailers.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> Aww yay! She's sooo cute. My nephew took ages to walk, he just wasn't interested. He was about 15 months. I wish I could show you some vids/pics of him but I don't think my sister would appreciate that bc you're all really peados who live in trailers.

:haha: Oh this made me giggle and i'm still going to wait until I get past CD35 as thats where my cycle can vary to....but....nothing this morning so keep your fingers crossed for me ladies :flower: I hope i'm cooking a :baby:!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok....i've ordered some tests from ebay.....will wait for them to arrive and will test :blush: Fingers Crossed :af: doesn't arrive first...


----------



## Sarachka

Fingers crossed for you gingey! Btw do you mind me asking how old you are? Just wondering. 

I AM SO BORED!! My life is ground Hogg day. I am soooo bored of it. Please let me get pregnant soon to give it some purpose


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm 20 hun :) My OH is 20 too :) x I'll brb I require a good cup of tea with milk and 2 sugars :D


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> :ignore:OMG this is quite possibly the best symptom list we have seen in a while....I have always been lacking in this department - Im sure Holly tried to chuck me a while back for this crime
> 
> I cant belive you havent tested already ....
> 
> oh and by the way .....:test::test::test::test:
> 
> I did Crunchie, but since then you've really thought about your behaviour and pulled your socks up and I give you an A for effort, and a C for achievement. You did achieve ovulation and AF, which is good, but you're capable of a :bfp: and an A grade:amartass:
> :haha: :tease:Click to expand...

I have decided this month I am going for postion of Symptom champ on the thread..... I am going to ignore the crazy hormones and ovulate just by PMA ....

take that CBFM :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

I've got an attack of "oh god, what's the point?!" today. I just recon that it doesn't matter what I do this week, it wont happen. I'm such a pessimist, about everything in life. Woe is me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> I've got an attack of "oh god, what's the point?!" today. I just recon that it doesn't matter what I do this week, it wont happen. I'm such a pessimist, about everything in life. Woe is me.

I get this every month, even now being 2 days late i'm telling my self you know shes coming forget it. Ordered some IC's because I think shes gonna get here before they do!:haha::wacko::blush:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all!
> Before I have a read through- today's update from the fertility lab: Still 2 bricks on the CBFM tower,(it says day 9 but I'm actually day 12) and my saliva ferning is still partial, but there seems to be more ferning than yesterday... And LO can stand up! First time I've found her in bed standing today!!!!

Look at you Miss Holly!! Standing up like a big girl! Aww! They grow up so fast. :hugs: My youngest is 3.5 now. Here's a pic of my youngest DD when she was 4 days old....
 



Attached Files:







YLO 4 days old.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> :haha: I'm going for the every other day approach, but that's because DH and I get burn out if we do it every day. And DH is NTNP whereas I'm most definately TTC, but I have to pretend to be NTNP. And we have been together a while now...I've got to that point where I like snuggling up in bed with DH to do a crossword.:jo: Although it's amazing what positive opks or 2 bricks on a CBFM can do for my libido!
> True, I wouldn't trust mother nature entirely, she can do wonderful things but can do sneaky early O's too....
> :hugs:

Good to know I am not alone Holly b/c DH is NTNP while I am obsessivelty TTC! :haha: Going for the every other day approach too starting today. I think Wednesday will be the day for the big O... starting to get nervous :wacko: hope we get lucky this time!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> *TO ALL OF YOU TTC BABY NUMERO UNO!* I have just ordered a cargo of :dust::dust::dust:
> LO is really making her first attempts at walking today, earlier I was spying on her and she kept quietly trying and falling and it made my eyes well up and I got all shivery and emotional, and it made me SOOOO want you ttc#1 ladies to get that :bfp: this time.
> So I ordered *Extra Strong* magic :dust:
> And as for us hoping to make siblings, well don't worry, I've ordered so much :dust: that there'll be plenty left over for us too:winkwink:

Thanks! I need all I can hold. Your :baby: is so absolutely adorable! Yay for her standing up like a big girl.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- You are adorable! :rofl: Oddly enough your little teeny rant reminded me of when I was pregnant and people kept pushing me about having the baby in hospital and how EVERYONE wanted to be there. I'm not exactly a prude mind you but there are certain people I can do without being there... you know? Anyway, one day I became so furious about it that I declared to every one that I was going to go off into the woods and have my baby there ALL BY MYSELF. :rofl: Quite a fit I had that day I'll tell you. Now, you are not out yet sweets but go ahead and spit your frustration. We are here for you and we can handle it. :winkwink: :hugs:

Sarachka- One on my best friends is a pessimist, as I understand it normally stems from frustration. Same for you? Hang in there lovey, it WILL happen. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:I GOT A SMILEY FACE ON MY CB DIGITAL OPK:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can you tell I'm happy ??:haha:

I thought I was broken and all hope was lost!

SOOO according to O+12 method we BD tomorrow morning...just to be safe we'll do tomorrow night too (DH is so happy:haha:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:I GOT A SMILEY FACE ON MY CB DIGITAL OPK:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you tell I'm happy ??:haha:
> 
> I thought I was broken and all hope was lost!
> 
> SOOO according to O+12 method we BD tomorrow morning...just to be safe we'll do tomorrow night too (DH is so happy:haha:)

yay! this is sooo exciting!! :happydance: never thought I'd see the day where ovulation would be the highlight of my day :haha:

*TIME TO GET TO WORK FERTILE MYRTLES!!!*


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:I GOT A SMILEY FACE ON MY CB DIGITAL OPK:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you tell I'm happy ??:haha:
> 
> I thought I was broken and all hope was lost!
> 
> SOOO according to O+12 method we BD tomorrow morning...just to be safe we'll do tomorrow night too (DH is so happy:haha:)

Woohoo! :happydance: Yay!!!! :hugs: Now get to it Miss! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Aww yay! She's sooo cute. My nephew took ages to walk, he just wasn't interested. He was about 15 months. I wish I could show you some vids/pics of him but I don't think my sister would appreciate that bc you're all really peados who live in trailers.

:rofl: 

I can't wait til she walks so I can buy her real little shoooooooes! Not only am I a peado living in a trailer but I'm also a SHOE FETISHIST!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> :ignore:OMG this is quite possibly the best symptom list we have seen in a while....I have always been lacking in this department - Im sure Holly tried to chuck me a while back for this crime
> 
> I cant belive you havent tested already ....
> 
> oh and by the way .....:test::test::test::test:
> 
> I did Crunchie, but since then you've really thought about your behaviour and pulled your socks up and I give you an A for effort, and a C for achievement. You did achieve ovulation and AF, which is good, but you're capable of a :bfp: and an A grade:amartass:
> :haha: :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> I have decided this month I am going for postion of Symptom champ on the thread..... I am going to ignore the crazy hormones and ovulate just by PMA ....
> 
> take that CBFM :growlmad:Click to expand...

I can't wait til I get that 3rd brick that looks like it's got an eye :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm 20 hun :) My OH is 20 too :) x I'll brb I require a good cup of tea with milk and 2 sugars :D

Blimey you've got all the time in the world!:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've got an attack of "oh god, what's the point?!" today. I just recon that it doesn't matter what I do this week, it wont happen. I'm such a pessimist, about everything in life. Woe is me.

I've decided I don't think it matters if I have a glass of wine once I've put LO to bed this evening.:blush: Chin up Sarachka, I have very +++++++ vibes for you being successful this time round. And yeah what you do, like what I do, probably won't make much difference (as long as you :sex: of course!)


----------



## TrinityMom

I have a question turtle-girls:
how long after ovulation is the egg viable? According to the o+12 method we're meant to wait 12 hours after o before we bd
going to skip the vinegar douche this month tho


----------



## Mollykins

Once the eggy has matured and been released, it's viable for 12-24 hours.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> Before I have a read through- today's update from the fertility lab: Still 2 bricks on the CBFM tower,(it says day 9 but I'm actually day 12) and my saliva ferning is still partial, but there seems to be more ferning than yesterday... And LO can stand up! First time I've found her in bed standing today!!!!
> 
> Look at you Miss Holly!! Standing up like a big girl! Aww! They grow up so fast. :hugs: My youngest is 3.5 now. Here's a pic of my youngest DD when she was 4 days old....Click to expand...

Oh that's lovely! I can't believe how quickly it goes either, not long til LO has her 1st birthday! While I'm really excited about the day I can buy her a pair of shoes, you must be cursing the cost and how quickly they grow out of them by now!!:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Right so last cycle I'm sure I felt ovulation 'pop out' pain at about 1am, and then BDed at about 11am, making that 10 hours later. WHY then did it not work? I do have to say though, my fertility friend ticker said I'd ovulated the day before that, so that 11am leg-over was at the wnd of a long BD week and I was slightly err saddle sore. So my
CM probably wasn't very fertile. If I make sure we don't over do it this week, make sure OH doesn't crack one off by himself, and make sure I pay attention to my body and the OPKs then I should be ok, oui? 

Sorry ladies, I ramble way too much about myself. I just think about this stuff all.the.time and obsess over every little point. Rahh! 

Whats everyone doing for dinner tonight? I was devoid of decision making abilities so I have to freaking clue. 

Just got home from my office job, will have a quick shower then on to the pc for an evening of web design work before OH wonders in at god knows when.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:I GOT A SMILEY FACE ON MY CB DIGITAL OPK:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you tell I'm happy ??:haha:
> 
> I thought I was broken and all hope was lost!
> 
> SOOO according to O+12 method we BD tomorrow morning...just to be safe we'll do tomorrow night too (DH is so happy:haha:)

:yipee::holly::wohoo: Yep, 12-24hrs max for that eggy. Have fun:winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

That's what I'm going with too... 12-24 hrs


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins your little one was soooooo super cute!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20 hun :) My OH is 20 too :) x I'll brb I require a good cup of tea with milk and 2 sugars :D
> 
> Blimey you've got all the time in the world!:coffee:Click to expand...

Yeah I know :) But I want my time to be now :) :coffee: Still no sign of :witch: i'm scared shes gonna show tmorro and burst my bubble because im 14dpo today. I will so :cry: if she does!


----------



## Mollykins

It's true! I see no point in them having more than two pairs of shoes at the same time... they grow SO FAST! Summer time is a pair of running shoes and some flip flops, fall is running shoes and gum boots... etc. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dinner? not sure yet. Just steaming some potato and courgette for:baby: so i guess we'll have a variation on the same theme...


----------



## Mollykins

Dinner... though it's a ways off for me as of yet, I was thinking chicken rigatoni. Mmm.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins your little one was soooooo super cute!!!

Thank you! She's also the wild spirit of my two girls; hard as iron and full of spunk!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Right so last cycle I'm sure I felt ovulation 'pop out' pain at about 1am, and then BDed at about 11am, making that 10 hours later. WHY then did it not work? I do have to say though, my fertility friend ticker said I'd ovulated the day before that, so that 11am leg-over was at the wnd of a long BD week and I was slightly err saddle sore. So my
> CM probably wasn't very fertile. If I make sure we don't over do it this week, make sure OH doesn't crack one off by himself, and make sure I pay attention to my body and the OPKs then I should be ok, oui?
> 
> Sorry ladies, I ramble way too much about myself. I just think about this stuff all.the.time and obsess over every little point. Rahh!
> 
> Whats everyone doing for dinner tonight? I was devoid of decision making abilities so I have to freaking clue.
> 
> Just got home from my office job, will have a quick shower then on to the pc for an evening of web design work before OH wonders in at god knows when.

my plan is to have the :spermy: waiting on the eggy when it does pop out. Probably silly, but I always felt like once it is released then it is too late since it takes time for them to travel to the egg.


----------



## MoominMumma

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20 hun :) My OH is 20 too :) x I'll brb I require a good cup of tea with milk and 2 sugars :D
> 
> Blimey you've got all the time in the world!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know :) But I want my time to be now :) :coffee: Still no sign of :witch: i'm scared shes gonna show tmorro and burst my bubble because im 14dpo today. I will so :cry: if she does!Click to expand...

OMG ginge..... i'm 22!!! Sorry but i thought that was really exciting as usually on here i end up being the youngest lol! How long u been with your bf? I'm just a nosey b**ch really lol! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Stretchy cm ladies... not quite the ewcm but definitely stretchy. :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20 hun :) My OH is 20 too :) x I'll brb I require a good cup of tea with milk and 2 sugars :D
> 
> Blimey you've got all the time in the world!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know :) But I want my time to be now :) :coffee: Still no sign of :witch: i'm scared shes gonna show tmorro and burst my bubble because im 14dpo today. I will so :cry: if she does!Click to expand...

I see you have been trying for over two years now. Have you talked to a doctor about why it is taking so long, if u don't mind me asking


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> my plan is to have the :spermy: waiting on the eggy when it does pop out. Probably silly, but I always felt like once it is released then it is too late since it takes time for them to travel to the egg.

OH partakes in a few activies which I suspect gives him slow swimmers, so I don't think his will wait, they'll just DIE in my acidic and inhospitable CM!


----------



## MoominMumma

Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....

*Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*

The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!

I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!

:dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)

:rofl:

Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:

:kiss:xx:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....
> 
> *Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*
> 
> The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!
> 
> I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!
> 
> :dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:
> 
> :kiss:xx:kiss:

Ah sweetness! Such horrible news. :nope: Yet ONE good thing as come of it... You have earned your turtle badge... you may now carry this special turtle badge in your siggy. :thumbup: Now, keep your head up love. You are, after all, CD 1! The start of a new cycle and new hope. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Hollykins or MollyMonkey? :shrug: Sooo confused :haha:.
Forgive me dear friends :flower:.

HollyMonkey, congratulations :flower:! It will not be long before you will be chasing after your DD :winkwink:. She is lovely :baby:.
That CBFM looks like a too much science to me :-k. Glad you are enjoying it. I've already started with POAS. So far just very faint line, don't think my ticker is very accurate :nope:.
BTW we have a reason to celebrate too. Emily is three today :cake:.
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







15112010125.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> my plan is to have the :spermy: waiting on the eggy when it does pop out. Probably silly, but I always felt like once it is released then it is too late since it takes time for them to travel to the egg.
> 
> OH partakes in a few activies which I suspect gives him slow swimmers, so I don't think his will wait, they'll just DIE in my acidic and inhospitable CM!Click to expand...

i see, so that's where the douche comes in, yes? lots of :dust: to u this time around!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....
> 
> *Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*
> 
> The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!
> 
> I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!
> 
> :dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:
> 
> :kiss:xx:kiss:
> 
> Ah sweetness! Such horrible news. :nope: Yet ONE good thing as come of it... You have earned your turtle badge... you may now carry this special turtle badge in your siggy. :thumbup: Now, keep your head up love. You are, after all, CD 1! The start of a new cycle and new hope. We are here for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the :hugs: Molly! I could really do with them about now! OH has just bought me some Caramel Nibbles from tesco's so i'll be munching on those soon and chocolate always cheers me up! :happydance:

Yes the way to look at it is that i'm now CD1 and i've got a whole new cycle and new hope to look foward to! :thumbup:

One more thing.... how do i put the pic in my siggy? As i thought i could get the code by pressing 'quote'... but when i press quote all it has is the text and not the image code?! :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Sarachka

ahh stupid witch!!!!

BUT yes you now have your turtle badge AND you can have a good few days without peeing on things and focus on the next cycle.

HUGS!


----------



## newbie_ttc

MoominMumma said:


> Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....
> 
> *Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*
> 
> The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!
> 
> I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!
> 
> :dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:
> 
> :kiss:xx:kiss:

Sorry the :witch: got u doll! Fx'ed you catch that egg next time!! I always like to deal with/celebrate AF with a lovely drink! :drunk:

Like Molly said, we are all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Hollykins or MollyMonkey? :shrug: Sooo confused :haha:.
> Forgive me dear friends :flower:.
> 
> HollyMonkey, congratulations :flower:! It will not be long before you will be chasing after your DD :winkwink:. She is lovely :baby:.
> That CBFM looks like a too much science to me :-k. Glad you are enjoying it. I've already started with POAS. So far just very faint line, don't think my ticker is very accurate :nope:.
> BTW we have a reason to celebrate too. Emily is three today :cake:.
> :hugs:

Happy Birthday Emily!! :fool::icecream:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka is the whizz with the siggys I only just last night found a way. I couldn't tell you how though! :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> i see, so that's where the douche comes in, yes? lots of :dust: to u this time around!!

I did try the bicarb douche on Saturday. It was a bit of a hotch potch jobby in the bath, involving a funnel from my cooking utensils and a little cup of bicarb & water, and I couldn't quite get the angel right :headspin:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMILY!!!:cake::hug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hehe, long story about me and my OH we have been together previously for 2 years and we broke up because family stuck their oar in and we split up, I was at college during this time and we decided to wait until i'd completed college before we considered getting back together, we got back together in October '08 and he decided he would like a baby at the beginning of november, so we started NTNP and we moved into our flat in February '09 and have been actively ttc ever since, and I have spoken to my doc yes, I need my cycle to land correctly so I can have the bloods done, the last 2 cycles day 3 has been saturday :wacko: If family hadn't got involved we would have been together for 5 years but as it is right now we have been together for 2 :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....
> 
> *Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*
> 
> The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!
> 
> I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!
> 
> :dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:
> 
> :kiss:xx:kiss:
> 
> Ah sweetness! Such horrible news. :nope: Yet ONE good thing as come of it... You have earned your turtle badge... you may now carry this special turtle badge in your siggy. :thumbup: Now, keep your head up love. You are, after all, CD 1! The start of a new cycle and new hope. We are here for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the :hugs: Molly! I could really do with them about now! OH has just bought me some Caramel Nibbles from tesco's so i'll be munching on those soon and chocolate always cheers me up! :happydance:
> 
> Yes the way to look at it is that i'm now CD1 and i've got a whole new cycle and new hope to look foward to! :thumbup:
> 
> One more thing.... how do i put the pic in my siggy? As i thought i could get the code by pressing 'quote'... but when i press quote all it has is the text and not the image code?! :wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

here's the code for the turtle in my siggy *https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif*

for the other ones u have to find the posts where the turtles where originally posted by sarachka. quote that post and u can get the codes from there


----------



## Mollykins

^Newbie is a whizz too. ;)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I did try the bicarb douche on Saturday. It was a bit of a hotch potch jobby in the bath, involving a funnel from my cooking utensils and a little cup of bicarb & water, and I couldn't quite get the angel right :headspin:

I can just imagine :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Hehe, long story about me and my OH we have been together previously for 2 years and we broke up because family stuck their oar in and we split up, I was at college during this time and we decided to wait until i'd completed college before we considered getting back together, we got back together in October '08 and he decided he would like a baby at the beginning of november, so we started NTNP and we moved into our flat in February '09 and have been actively ttc ever since, and I have spoken to my doc yes, I need my cycle to land correctly so I can have the bloods done, the last 2 cycles day 3 has been saturday :wacko: If family hadn't got involved we would have been together for 5 years but as it is right now we have been together for 2 :haha:

gotta love those in-laws! :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Dinner... though it's a ways off for me as of yet, I was thinking chicken rigatoni. Mmm.

Yum Yum. Can I come over to yours for dinner?Your DD looks like a proper cute baby girl, mine looked like a monkey- here she is 1 day old...
 



Attached Files:







Holly new born.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> ^Newbie is a whizz too. ;)

I wish! I think it was TrinityMom that finally turned the light bulb on for me! :haha:

How have u been? Any updates from OH on his possible surprise? (although i guess if he were updating you, then it wouldn't be much of a surprise :dohh:)

from the sounds of your CM, it sounds as if you are getting close

BTW - my boss is out of the office for the next couple of days... can u ladies tell?? :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Dinner... though it's a ways off for me as of yet, I was thinking chicken rigatoni. Mmm.
> 
> Yum Yum. Can I come over to yours for dinner?Your DD looks like a proper cute baby girl, mine looked like a monkey- here she is 1 day old...Click to expand...

sooo cute!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....
> 
> *Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*
> 
> The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!
> 
> I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!
> 
> :dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:
> 
> :kiss:xx:kiss:

Damn and Blast Moominmumma. My mistrust of IB is confirmed once again...:hugs:
Hey you youngies you have loads of time, I have until April (but that's DH's deadline, not mine, he's gonna be 44 and wants a life beyond babies, I have 2DSSs too! But I've just turned 35 so not such a spring chicken anymore:shrug:)
A story in a nutshell; my sis married at 19, tried for ages to get pregnant, tests etc, Docs told her she was infertile etc etc. Then aged 23 out of the blue my niece implanted (now 18yrs old) a few months later my nephew, and then she had a small accident at 36yrs old, my last little niece, now 7yrs! Just to reassure you!
But probably worth a check up xgingex if you've been trying 2yrs... :flower:


----------



## MoominMumma

Just a quick siggy check ladies.... haaaas it worked??!! Hmmm....

;)


----------



## MoominMumma

Whoooop it worked!! Gotta go for now as OH is next to me being very patient waiting for the laptop....very unusual for a man :rofl:

I will be back tho....oooh i sound like Arnie << :rofl: 

ttfn :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Just a quick siggy check ladies.... haaaas it worked??!! Hmmm....
> 
> ;)

Booootiful!!


----------



## TrinityMom

lots of twinges :thumbup:
I'm off to bed and sleep well before bd in the morning - going to be a logistical nightmare!


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhh all this pics of gorge LO's is toooo much ! 

I am hoping that this wanting of ovulation so much with turn my CM from cloudy to ECWMEMEMEMEME or whatever it its meant to be ! 

Molly.....the woods....intresting altougth where I live I will most likely end up in a car park if I wanted to go somewhere outside to give birth 

sorry mominmomma....that :witch: is true evil ! I hate her and her stupid same pregnancy symptoms ways....

BTW I am having Mousaaka for dinner.....can I have red wine with that...will that help my CM ????:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Aww Holly was so cute at 1 day old - and looks like she was planning world domination or something. 

Brrrrr how am I supposed to play catch the eggy when I can't bare the thought of taking any clothes off?! IM FREEZING!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Aww Holly was so cute at 1 day old - and looks like she was planning world domination or something.
> 
> Brrrrr how am I supposed to play catch the eggy when I can't bare the thought of taking any clothes off?! IM FREEZING!


whre abouts are u ??? its cold in kent !!! !


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> where abouts are u ??? its cold in kent !!! !

Cambridgeshire. Tis freeeezing! Bc I'm on the computer, my hands are like blocks of ice


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Dinner... though it's a ways off for me as of yet, I was thinking chicken rigatoni. Mmm.
> 
> Yum Yum. Can I come over to yours for dinner?Your DD looks like a proper cute baby girl, mine looked like a monkey- here she is 1 day old...Click to expand...

Monkey!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> ^Newbie is a whizz too. ;)
> 
> I wish! I think it was TrinityMom that finally turned the light bulb on for me! :haha:
> 
> How have u been? Any updates from OH on his possible surprise? (although i guess if he were updating you, then it wouldn't be much of a surprise :dohh:)
> 
> from the sounds of your CM, it sounds as if you are getting close
> 
> BTW - my boss is out of the office for the next couple of days... can u ladies tell?? :rofl:Click to expand...

I've been all right... no more dizzy spells thankfully! My OH says he might be coming home tomorrow night. OMG, I can't wait! Of course, he's already put in a dinner order for what he would like me to make him on his first night home. That's love right?? :haha: I hope we catch the eggy this month. FX. I have a busy week ahead of me starting tomorrow. I should make myself go to bed early tonight! :sleep: 

I love that your boss is out of town. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Just a quick siggy check ladies.... haaaas it worked??!! Hmmm....
> 
> ;)

YAY! It worked! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's cold here too, I keep my socks on. Mind you once I get that 3rd brick on the cbfm I might be inspired enough to take my socks off. Hey *Crunchie* I just read that first round before it 'knows you' the cbfm it can give you a 'high' reading for days and days? Wont exhaust DH just yet if this is the case:winkwink: Although I think DH is ovulating at the moment because he's really randy, hope his ovulation lasts another week or so.... 

I bought grapefruit juice today to improve the quality of my YMCA, and I'm having a glass of wine at the mo since I don't think it will make much difference as to whether we catch the egg or not, but I may have regrets if we do catch the egg and I can't have another glass of wine for a year or more.:wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

Sarachka said:


> Right so last cycle I'm sure I felt ovulation 'pop out' pain at about 1am, and then BDed at about 11am, making that 10 hours later. WHY then did it not work?

I know I'm way behind on posts. I just can't keep up with you ladies while I'm at work. :nope:

As newbie & I have both learned, that sharp O pain could very well not be when you actually ovulate. Mine was about 3 days before I O'd and then I had another one the day after I O'd.

Also, even if you get the timing exactly right, there are about a bazillion other factors that go into whether or not an egg is fertilized & whether or not implantation actually occurs. :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> It's cold here too, I keep my socks on. Mind you once I get that 3rd brick on the cbfm I might be inspired enough to take my socks off. Hey *Crunchie* I just read that first round before it 'knows you' the cbfm it can give you a 'high' reading for days and days? Wont exhaust DH just yet if this is the case:winkwink: Although I think DH is ovulating at the moment because he's really randy, hope his ovulation lasts another week or so....
> 
> I bought grapefruit juice today to improve the quality of my YMCA, and I'm having a glass of wine at the mo since I don't think it will make much difference as to whether we catch the egg or not, but I may have regrets if we do catch the egg and I can't have another glass of wine for a year or more.:wacko:

to be honest one month we had 10 high readings......lol DH said he couldnt cope ....I have told him to man up !


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I was having a bit of a break down a while back and said to my OH, "I can't cope with this, I just can't." His response? "You know, you say that every time and somehow you still find a way to cope." I don't know why but that sent me fuming and I turned on him and said, "It's not coping, it's mal-adapting!" He had such a look! I just started laughing! :rofl: I swear I'm crazy! :wacko: Can I blame it on TTC?? :haha:

I know how you feel though, 2 cycles ago I wore out my poor OH to the point where he said, "Honey, I just... I don't think I can do it." Our poor men! :hugs2:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- I was having a bit of a break down a while back and said to my OH, "I can't cope with this, I just can't." His response? "You know, you say that every time and somehow you still find a way to cope." I don't know why but that sent me fuming and I turned on him and said, "It's not coping, it's mal-adapting!" He had such a look! I just started laughing! :rofl: I swear I'm crazy! :wacko: Can I blame it on TTC?? :haha:
> 
> I know how you feel though, 2 cycles ago I wore out my poor OH to the point where he said, "Honey, I just... I don't think I can do it." Our poor men! :hugs2:

I know bless them....i think he looks forward to his nights off.....

he is a very positive person and I like to be all doom and gloom....have my doctors appt tomorrow and I called to make sure my results were back and the receptionist said....yep all normal ...

I am hoping a - she hasnt a clue what she is talking about as she did think it was my MIL calling 
b- by normal maybe last time was just bad luck and we can just get my cycles to more regular 
c - or C she hasnt got a clue 
what u reckon ?? I have tried to google what they can do for irregular cycles but I havent seen much


----------



## x-ginge-x

tested and...........................................................:bfn: :cry: I knew it!!!


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> tested and...........................................................:bfn: :cry: I knew it!!!

:hugs::hugs:

had you held your pee for long enough???, needs to be concentrated :hugs:

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> tested and...........................................................:bfn: :cry: I knew it!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> had you held your pee for long enough???, needs to be concentrated :hugs:
> 
> so sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

It's ok dear, don't give up hope! AF has yet to show her ugly face so you are still in!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry Ginge! Hugs to you


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> tested and...........................................................:bfn: :cry: I knew it!!!

:hug::hug::hug: I'm so sorry xgingex We're all here for you for loads of hugs. Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## x-ginge-x

My head already knows i'm not, so i'm basically waiting for :af: now and if she doesn't come I have 3 tests coming from ebay, and have no idea if it was dark enough I just peed on the stick was only a cheapie from the local shop so :shrug: and no no sign I have still I have bright red sore nipples and needing to pee every half hr or so, and I know i should have waited until morning but meh!


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> ahh stupid witch!!!!
> 
> BUT yes you now have your turtle badge AND you can have a good few days without peeing on things and focus on the next cycle.
> 
> HUGS!

Yeah the not peeing on things would be a good thing if I wasn't a POAS-addict! :rofl: 

I'm looking forward to focusing on next cycle though! Think I will have a go at temping this time as never done it before and heard that it's a good way of knowing exactly when u Ov! 

And thanks for the :hugs: xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I have a magic raspberry bush in my garden, it's still producing about 12 raspberries a day, in mid-November.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok just done a bit of googling :lol: and come across that this test is 25miu, so close to my period and evening urine maybe i'm not producing that much ??? 
(Clutching at straws maybe)


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I think I have a magic raspberry bush in my garden, it's still producing about 12 raspberries a day, in mid-November.

Eat the magic fruit from the magic tree!

I want to pee & get ready for bed but alice is being ooh so cute asleep on my legs and I don't have the heart to move her.


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ahh stupid witch!!!!
> 
> BUT yes you now have your turtle badge AND you can have a good few days without peeing on things and focus on the next cycle.
> 
> HUGS!
> 
> Yeah the not peeing on things would be a good thing if I wasn't a POAS-addict! :rofl:
> 
> I'm looking forward to focusing on next cycle though! Think I will have a go at temping this time as never done it before and heard that it's a good way of knowing exactly when u Ov!
> 
> And thanks for the :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

OMG Temping, Arghhhhh! You're brave, I can't bring myself to do it..:nope:


----------



## Crunchie

stoooppid CBFM still low on day 13.....I will get you tomorrow CBFM :ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think I have a magic raspberry bush in my garden, it's still producing about 12 raspberries a day, in mid-November.
> 
> Eat the magic fruit from the magic tree!
> 
> I want to pee & get ready for bed but alice is being ooh so cute asleep on my legs and I don't have the heart to move her.Click to expand...

Yes I think it might have fertile virtues. LO eats them all though, at 4pm with her milky. Might give her some apple and banana tomorrow and eat the magic raspberries myself...
Take kitty to bed with you?


----------



## MoominMumma

newbie_ttc said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....
> 
> *Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*
> 
> The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!
> 
> I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!
> 
> :dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:
> 
> :kiss:xx:kiss:
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got u doll! Fx'ed you catch that egg next time!! I always like to deal with/celebrate AF with a lovely drink! :drunk:
> 
> Like Molly said, we are all here for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks newbie! :hugs: 

I was forced to embrace the full force of the :witch: with a packet of caramel nibbles from tesco's! ;) 
And thanks for the :hugs: hun! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok just done a bit of googling :lol: and come across that this test is 25miu, so close to my period and evening urine maybe i'm not producing that much ???
> (Clutching at straws maybe)

As Crunchie says you have to hold your urine if it's pm...or use 10iu tests...Test again in the morn?


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok just done a bit of googling :lol: and come across that this test is 25miu, so close to my period and evening urine maybe i'm not producing that much ???
> (Clutching at straws maybe)
> 
> As Crunchie says you have to hold your urine if it's pm...or use 10iu tests...Test again in the morn?Click to expand...

Have to wait for tests to come.........surely I would have got a shadow of a line or something????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> stoooppid CBFM still low on day 13.....I will get you tomorrow CBFM :ninja:

Do you know how they work? I haven't googled it yet. But I'm around cd 19 so it seems excessively prudent to put me on high already, cd 12:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok just done a bit of googling :lol: and come across that this test is 25miu, so close to my period and evening urine maybe i'm not producing that much ???
> (Clutching at straws maybe)
> 
> As Crunchie says you have to hold your urine if it's pm...or use 10iu tests...Test again in the morn?Click to expand...
> 
> Have to wait for tests to come.........surely I would have got a shadow of a line or something????Click to expand...

In my personal experience yes, but I've heard of so many who didn't til later...alot depends on how certain you are of your O date?


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....
> 
> *Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*
> 
> The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!
> 
> I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!
> 
> :dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:
> 
> :kiss:xx:kiss:
> 
> Damn and Blast Moominmumma. My mistrust of IB is confirmed once again...:hugs:
> Hey you youngies you have loads of time, I have until April (but that's DH's deadline, not mine, he's gonna be 44 and wants a life beyond babies, I have 2DSSs too! But I've just turned 35 so not such a spring chicken anymore:shrug:)
> A story in a nutshell; my sis married at 19, tried for ages to get pregnant, tests etc, Docs told her she was infertile etc etc. Then aged 23 out of the blue my niece implanted (now 18yrs old) a few months later my nephew, and then she had a small accident at 36yrs old, my last little niece, now 7yrs! Just to reassure you!
> But probably worth a check up xgingex if you've been trying 2yrs... :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for the :hugs: HollyMonkey! :kiss:

I like the way u said that April is your DH's deadline and not yours :haha:

Think I see a case of DH = NTNW (not trying, not wanting lol) and you = TTC (like before lol) :rofl: :haha:

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> My head already knows i'm not, so i'm basically waiting for :af: now and if she doesn't come I have 3 tests coming from ebay, and have no idea if it was dark enough I just peed on the stick was only a cheapie from the local shop so :shrug: and no no sign I have still I have bright red sore nipples and needing to pee every half hr or so, and I know i should have waited until morning but meh!

Can u send a pic? *Essie* thought she had a negative and it was a blatant, and I mean blatant, BFP. (Do you wear glasses/contact lenses?!) Send a pic if u can.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm afraid this is a.....
> 
> *Major :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Update*
> 
> The f***ing :witch: is well and truly here now! I really thought this morning that we had done it and i was having IB but oooh no she just had to put in her appearence and burst my ever growing bubble of happiness!!!
> 
> I know i've got loads of time but i honestly thought we had done it this month as i even felt like i was pg...:dohh: so right now i just feel like :cry:!!!
> 
> :dance:(happy me) + :witch: = :growlmad::gun: = :dance:(happy me again!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Could i be cheeky and ask if i could use the lil turtle pic in your siggys pretty please? As i have been posting on the thread and it's such a cute piccy?!!:blush:
> 
> :kiss:xx:kiss:
> 
> Damn and Blast Moominmumma. My mistrust of IB is confirmed once again...:hugs:
> Hey you youngies you have loads of time, I have until April (but that's DH's deadline, not mine, he's gonna be 44 and wants a life beyond babies, I have 2DSSs too! But I've just turned 35 so not such a spring chicken anymore:shrug:)
> A story in a nutshell; my sis married at 19, tried for ages to get pregnant, tests etc, Docs told her she was infertile etc etc. Then aged 23 out of the blue my niece implanted (now 18yrs old) a few months later my nephew, and then she had a small accident at 36yrs old, my last little niece, now 7yrs! Just to reassure you!
> But probably worth a check up xgingex if you've been trying 2yrs... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the :hugs: HollyMonkey! :kiss:
> 
> I like the way u said that April is your DH's deadline and not yours :haha:
> 
> Think I see a case of DH = NTNW (not trying, not wanting lol) and you = TTC (like before lol) :rofl: :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

DH does WANT:baby: but he wants :baby: without any stress or hassle:coffee:And he certainly likes the "trying" bit, so long as it's not too 'to order'! But I do stress and hassle away behind closed doors with my cbfm. Although actually he's massaging my feet as I write, so can't complain!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Essie -- I just saw your ticker on another thread (and didn't want to hijack that one, though I apparently have no qualms with hijacking this one)! We're both 5 weeks 3 days! Yay!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Although actually he's massaging my feet as I write, so can't complain!!!!

how sweet!:awww:


----------



## x-ginge-x

There is nothing there....at all...Zilch. Zip. Zero. Snow white :cry: :brat:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Dinner... though it's a ways off for me as of yet, I was thinking chicken rigatoni. Mmm.
> 
> Yum Yum. Can I come over to yours for dinner?Your DD looks like a proper cute baby girl, mine looked like a monkey- here she is 1 day old...Click to expand...

Sweet :baby:. Really miss that 'like' button.


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> lots of twinges :thumbup:
> I'm off to bed and sleep well before bd in the morning - going to be a logistical nightmare!

Congratulations on your smiley face :flower:.
You are going to have a busy morning (good thinking leaving it for morning) :winkwink:.

Have a fun https://i54.tinypic.com/auim50.gif

:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins :flower: and Crunchie :flower:,

you both have an doctor's appointment tomorrow, don't you? 
I will be thinking of you, hope it goes well.

:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

thank you my sweet emandi
xxxx


----------



## emandi

Mollykins :flower: and HollyMonkey :flower:, Emily is saying THANK YOU.
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I think I have a magic raspberry bush in my garden, it's still producing about 12 raspberries a day, in mid-November.

Ooo! Send it to me! Mmm... raspberries. Oh yumm! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Dinner... though it's a ways off for me as of yet, I was thinking chicken rigatoni. Mmm.
> 
> Yum Yum. Can I come over to yours for dinner?Your DD looks like a proper cute baby girl, mine looked like a monkey- here she is 1 day old...Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet :baby:. Really miss that 'like' button.Click to expand...

Me too! I never realized before BnB how much I love using the "like" button. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I didn't know that you had an appointment tomorrow! How did I miss that?? What's it for?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I knew I shouldn't have tested :cry:....I have no hope left now, want af to come so I can go back to NTNP :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bonjour everyone!

To *Mollykins* and *Crunchie* Good luck for doc appointments.
To *Emandi* thanks for reminding me, Molly I knew about but Crunchie I didn't!
To *xgingex* :cry: I can't see a line there:shrug: But don't worry babe, you'll get that BFP eventually :hugs:
To *Trinitymom* How was it for you this morning?:happydance::winkwink:
To *Newbie* Oooo, like your fancy rainbow smiley face doobery whatsit! You're in luck I have no room left for any more images, otherwise I'd be tempted to THIEVE :ninja:
To *Littlespy*and *Essie* 5 weeks and 3 days, my goodness. I remember the days when you were 2dpo! Time flies:plane:

To *Everyone* magic raspberries are on me today! :holly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey *Crunchie* what did your CBFM give you today? Mine's just covering it's arse I think giving me highs, no signs of O at all, and way too early for me! Did I read swomewhere that you got your blood results back and all was :thumbup: Or did I dream it? In anycase great news if it wasn't a dream...:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

WAAAHH I e woken up with cystitis / a UTI. Ouuch


----------



## Sarachka

Hollymonkey was LO standing again this morning?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hollymonkey was LO standing again this morning?

:hi::friends:
No the poor thing she couldn't wriggle out of the sleepbag she was in last night, a tighter one than the night before! She was making frustrated caterpillar attempts to stand, and as soon as I unzipped her she was up! Ooh I can feel those first shoes coming on soon.....:dance:
Ouch, cystitis, you poor thing, just when you don't need it!:growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Bonjour everyone!
> 
> To *Trinitymom* How was it for you this morning?:happydance::winkwink:
> 
> 
> To *Everyone* magic raspberries are on me today! :holly:

:thumbup: great way to start the day :winkwink: Certainly puts a smile on dh's face. And using my soft cup for the first time (for something other than af) so fx
Cheated a bit on the girl making bit - the woman is meant to have no fun at all...but....:blush:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> WAAAHH I e woken up with cystitis / a UTI. Ouuch

Oh no, poor Sarachka :flower:,
Cystitis is a nasty thing. Try to drink lots of water.
Hope you get well soon. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bonjour everyone!
> 
> To *Trinitymom* How was it for you this morning?:happydance::winkwink:
> 
> 
> To *Everyone* magic raspberries are on me today! :holly:
> 
> :thumbup: great way to start the day :winkwink: Certainly puts a smile on dh's face. And using my soft cup for the first time (for something other than af) so fx
> Cheated a bit on the girl making bit - the woman is meant to have no fun at all...but....:blush:Click to expand...

Any symptoms yet? :rofl:

What's that about the woman having no fun for girl making? Was my LO conceived while I was lying back and thinking of England?:haha:

So are you officially 1dpo now? And in The Two Week Wait? 

In any case congratulations for DTD with a smiley on a digital- it's a _very_ promising start....I have high hopes for you this round...:hugs2:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> WAAAHH I e woken up with cystitis / a UTI. Ouuch

Sorry! Try drinking parsley tea (big bunch of parsley in a teapot with boiling water. Steep for 5 min then drink as much as you can). Works like a bomb
And of course cranberry


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hollymonkey was LO standing again this morning?
> 
> :hi::friends:
> No the poor thing she couldn't wriggle out of the sleepbag she was in last night, a tighter one than the night before! She was making frustrated caterpillar attempts to stand, and as soon as I unzipped her she was up! Ooh I can feel those first shoes coming on soon.....:dance:
> Ouch, cystitis, you poor thing, just when you don't need it!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Good morning to you HollyMonkey and your little wriggly caterpillar :flower:.
Lovely picture again, when is Holly's birthday?
:hugs:
... and don't forget to share your newest update from the lab :winkwink:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> WAAAHH I e woken up with cystitis / a UTI. Ouuch
> 
> Oh no, poor Sarachka :flower:,
> Cystitis is a nasty thing. Try to drink lots of water.
> Hope you get well soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Emandi's right, drink lots and lots of water. My mum says put natural yoghurt on your nether regions, but feel free to :ignore: my mum's advice, I do, at least when it comes to her cystitis cures.:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bonjour everyone!
> 
> To *Trinitymom* How was it for you this morning?:happydance::winkwink:
> 
> 
> To *Everyone* magic raspberries are on me today! :holly:
> 
> :thumbup: great way to start the day :winkwink: Certainly puts a smile on dh's face. And using my soft cup for the first time (for something other than af) so fx
> Cheated a bit on the girl making bit - the woman is meant to have no fun at all...but....:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Any symptoms yet? :rofl:
> 
> What's that about the woman having no fun for girl making? Was my LO conceived while I was lying back and thinking of England?:haha:
> 
> So are you officially 1dpo now? And in The Two Week Wait?
> 
> In any case congratulations for DTD with a smiley on a digital- it's a _very_ promising start....I have high hopes for you this round...:hugs2:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I have high hopes too...not sure if that's a good thing
My temps haven't risen yet and I got another smiley this morning but I did feel strong o pain last night so sort of almost in the tww. 
Yip, the girl method is no orgasm, amongst other things, but I reckon not all girls can be conceived like that. Though we have to do everything to help our chances - only 1 girl in the last century in dh's family.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> WAAAHH I e woken up with cystitis / a UTI. Ouuch
> 
> Sorry! Try drinking parsley tea (big bunch of parsley in a teapot with boiling water. Steep for 5 min then drink as much as you can). Works like a bomb
> And of course cranberryClick to expand...

That's interesting- I knew about the cranberry but not the parsley. I should be ok if I get cytitis then; as well as a magic raspberry bush we've got a forest of parsley in the garden too (poor LO has 'something and parsley' for dinner everyday!) I'll send you a sackload Sarachka, or better still hop on a Eurostar and come and drink it at my place today!:coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am continually amazed at the things I can tell all of you!!

For your entertainment, I will officially start symptom spotting tomorrow :rofl:

To help my chances at conceiving a girl, I have had Hello Kitty milk duds for breakfast...never underestimate the power of Hello Kitty! (and I left my apples at home and that's all I had in my work bag :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Good morning to you HollyMonkey and your little wriggly caterpillar :flower:.
> Lovely picture again, when is Holly's birthday?
> :hugs:
> ... and don't forget to share your newest update from the lab :winkwink:.

Holly's b'day is 3rd of Jan, so double Christmas and Birthday fun coming up!
Ha!ha! makes me think of Littlespy, DH wanted Holly to arrive before 2010, for tax reasons, but Alas!!

Not much to report from the Lab today- results are much the same as yesterday, partial ferning and 2 bricks on the tower. I might get myself a white overcoat and some goggles so I really look the part when I'm conducting my research, but it might be a bit unnecessary for simply putting saliva on a slide and peeing on a stick?!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For you then Trinitymom;
:pink::dust::pink::pink::dust::pink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

By the way I love the weird things you eat there Trinitymom, first there was Bunny Chow, now Milk Duds?!:fool:
I'm off to make a cup of Licko Slurp:coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> By the way I love the weird things you eat there Trinitymom, first there was Bunny Chow, now Milk Duds?!:fool:
> I'm off to make a cup of Licko Slurp:coffee:

And we're vegetarian which I suppose makes us weirder still :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> WAAAHH I e woken up with cystitis / a UTI. Ouuch

Ouchie hun! Sorry to hear that! I used to get it all the time and it was awful! :hugs:

And Morning ladies!! 

Hope we are all ok today? And the LO's?

I've got something really funny to tell u all that OH told me the other day but I'll have to tell u at lunch as I'm on my break at work now and gotta go back in a second! Lol!

I'm sure u will all laugh and I would tell u now and risk being late but don't wanna get a telling off now do I? ;) (well except maybe from OH :thumbup::happydance:... :blush:)

Ttfn and I'll be back with the funny stuff later! :) 

:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Found some old penicillin from tonsillitis in 2008 so took a couple of them. Really bad for fertility??! I hope this blip doesn't screw up my plans for this week. I want to BD today, thurs, fri, sat, sun. I was feeling really positive with my EPO results. 

Parsley?! Yuck I hate the stuff. I might puke. Can I just eat it? I can eat stuff I don't like the taste of, but I cant drink it!


----------



## Sarachka

Found some old penicillin from tonsillitis in 2008 so took a couple of them. Really bad for fertility??! I hope this blip doesn't screw up my plans for this week. I want to BD today, thurs, fri, sat, sun. I was feeling really positive with my EPO results. 

Parsley?! Yuck I hate the stuff. I might puke. Can I just eat it? I can eat stuff I don't like the taste of, but I cant drink it!


----------



## MoominMumma

Hey ladies! I'm baaaack! ;)

Ok so the story goes like this...

OH said to me the other day that a friend he works with said that his wife was pg, but she was only 10 weeks so wasn't making it official yet. And this guy was like "I can't believe how stressful it all is... I thought when u decide to try for a baby it would just mean getting your leg over more often!" (typical men lol!) 

Then this guy went off to do something and OH was talking to his other mate that was there at the time, and for some reason OH decided to say "Yeah we decided to try for a baby and it's a lot harder (excuse the pun lol) than I thought it would be! ... Have u heard of Ovulation Sticks?" so at this point I was :rofl: at imagining the look on this guys face as he said "what the f***ing hell are they?"
So OH briefly explained what they were and just as ge finished telling him his other mate came back into the room and he said "oh by the way Dave have u heard of Ovulation Sticks!?" to which they both burst out laughing... Then the best part was the next thing this guy said... He was like "yeah we think it involves getting a bit more sex than usual and to women it's like a science..." :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Well it's very true!!! Lol! :rofl: 

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Hey ladies! I'm baaaack! ;)
> 
> Ok so the story goes like this...
> 
> OH said to me the other day that a friend he works with said that his wife was pg, but she was only 10 weeks so wasn't making it official yet. And this guy was like "I can't believe how stressful it all is... I thought when u decide to try for a baby it would just mean getting your leg over more often!" (typical men lol!)
> 
> Then this guy went off to do something and OH was talking to his other mate that was there at the time, and for some reason OH decided to say "Yeah we decided to try for a baby and it's a lot harder (excuse the pun lol) than I thought it would be! ... Have u heard of Ovulation Sticks?" so at this point I was :rofl: at imagining the look on this guys face as he said "what the f***ing hell are they?"
> So OH briefly explained what they were and just as ge finished telling him his other mate came back into the room and he said "oh by the way Dave have u heard of Ovulation Sticks!?" to which they both burst out laughing... Then the best part was the next thing this guy said... He was like "yeah we think it involves getting a bit more sex than usual and to women it's like a science..." :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Well it's very true!!! Lol! :rofl:
> 
> Xxx

:rofl: True for me!!!

The number of times DH has nuzzled up to me to seduce me saying 'I think you might be ovulating'...he knows my mind!! But not my body because it's rarely when I _am_ ovulating that he does that...

Have you heard ladies? A Royal :wedding: is coming up, which means Royal babies. Do you think Kate Middleton will pee on OPKS? Or maybe she's up the duff already which is why they're getting hitched?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey *Crunchie* what did your CBFM give you today? Mine's just covering it's arse I think giving me highs, no signs of O at all, and way too early for me! Did I read swomewhere that you got your blood results back and all was :thumbup: Or did I dream it? In anycase great news if it wasn't a dream...:flower:

Hi Holly 

I use my CBFM in the afternoon, so I will have to update you when I get home on my bar status .....sometimes I think it just gives me a peak becuase I had enough highs ...... the month I get preggers my CBFM told me I had a peak and the a cheapie OPK told me I was ovulating a week later. SOOOOOO I do both now as sometimes I think my crazy hormones are to weird for the CBFM. BUTTTTTT it does say you shouldnt use it if your cycles are longer that 42 so maybe its stoopid Crunchie and not stooopid CBFM 

Molly - I hope your docs went better that mine :flower: I was sent for the wrong tests and need to go back on cycle day 21 to be tested for something or other but I was told although my BMI is healthy to lose 10 pounds 

I am v annoyed, and she told me to cut out bread.....I LOVE BREAD ! how could she say this me .......:growlmad:


----------



## LittleSpy

Crunchie said:


> <snip>
> I was told although my BMI is healthy to lose 10 pounds
> 
> I am v annoyed, and she told me to cut out bread.....I LOVE BREAD ! how could she say this me .......:growlmad:


That's funny. I just lost 80 pounds eating bread.
Oh, the ignorance surrounding weight loss in the medical community is absolutely astounding! :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

**UPDATE**

Still no AF for me yet.....I had a nervous breakdown last night and went to the bedroom to cry :blush: feel much better for it but I feel foolish too but hey ho :) Keeping my fingers crossed.....according to my calculations I would only be 4 weeks pregnant anyhow so maybe to early for hcg to show?


----------



## emandi

Hello ladies :flower:,

is it or isn't it? 

first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







16112010136.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7









16112010137.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## x-ginge-x

Emandi! thats a positive opk to me !! lovely and dark!


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1758/1758561f8iud8cx0m.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

That's for all us hens, looking to catch the eggy!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:

I would say YES YES YES!!!!
I had one like that yesterday and then did a digital one which came back with a beautiful smiley face O:)


----------



## LittleSpy

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:


I'd call that one a positive. That's at least as positive as mine ever got.


----------



## emandi

Thanks dear friends :friends:,
I will test in the evening again, hope I'll manage not to pee for 2 hours :blush:.
Good thing is we already did some practising in the morning :happydance:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I would say YES YES YES!!!!
> I had one like that yesterday and then did a digital one which came back with a beautiful smiley face O:)Click to expand...

TrinityMom :flower:, so all we have to do now is have a fun :winkwink: (with our DHs of course). 
It will be nice to have a testing buddy :winkwink:.
:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello ladies. Sorry I've been quiet today, my cystitis has kept me busy! I found some anti biotics I was prescribed in the summer for an attack of it so hopefully they will sort me out! Been drinking loads of water and weeing a lot so I'm not sure I'll get good enough urine to opk tonight. I'll BD anyway so it doesn't really matter. 

How are we all doing?!

I am BORED at work. I really hate it. I'm such a miserable cow these days. I need a baby and a new focus in life. 

I am becoming vice chairperson of a charity set up to help humanitarian aid to Ukraine though, hopefully that will keep me busy.


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I would say YES YES YES!!!!
> I had one like that yesterday and then did a digital one which came back with a beautiful smiley face O:)Click to expand...
> 
> TrinityMom :flower:, so all we have to do now is have a fun :winkwink: (with our DHs of course).
> It will be nice to have a testing buddy :winkwink:.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so glad I won't be poas alone :friends: be warned, I have a box of 25 hpt's so I'm going to be a :test: addict 
DH is strutting around like a peacock :haha: for once the dinner, bath and bedtime with the boys is going smoothly with no grumpy dh

I, on the other hand am SEETHING! :grr: My oldest son ahs been at a lovely school since 2006. When it was time for my middle son to start Grade 1 in 2009, we assumed he would be accepted without a problem....apparently not! He was put on a waiting list and it was implied it was a matter of time. Now, 3 weeks before the end of the school year, we're told he's not in for 2011 because we don't live in the area! SUCH hypocrisy because I know of plenty of people not in the area who have gotten in for next year.
I feel like my poor son has been rejected :cry: I have written a scathing letter to the headmaster

(sorry for the rant! I know it's nothing to do with ttc but I had to get it off my chest)

Dinner tonight: lentil, mushroom, spinach and cottage cheese lasagne. YUM. What are you all having?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm having chicken breast done in butter with pasta :D


----------



## kit_cat

WOW!!!! I have not been on for maybe a day or so......boy can you ladies chat BIG time!!! :haha: I must check in more regularly!!

*Molly*....dying to know how the docs went :flower:
*Holly*.....how amazing that LO has taken to her tootsies...sooo cute as ever!
*Sarachka*....hope your undercarriage is a little better...only had cystitis once in my life and that was quite enough thank you!!
*LittleSpy*...hello :wave:, hope you and bubba are good!
*emandi*.....that's definitely a +OPK...nearly fainted when I saw it at first-thought it was a HPT :dohh:
*Trinitymom*...bummer about the school, can you appeal or something?
*x-ginge-x*....sorry about the BFN, but while there is still no AF, there is still hope!! :hugs:
*newbie*....loving your big chick! You seem to have enough eggys to go round...don't be greedy now :winkwink:
*Crunchie*.... *sigh* sorry they got things messed up at the docs....your patience must be wearing thin!
*Moominmumma*.....hello sweetie! not sure we've spoken before but I loved your story.....very amusing and also true. Women really are from Venus and men are from Mars :haha: (never read that book, maybe should?)

Phew.....hope I didn't miss anyone......I'm on a high today.....my early scan went well this morning! I hope all you lovelies join me, Essie and LittleSpy really soon.

Love and :hugs: x


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:

ohhhhhhhhhhh If I had one this lovely and clear I would frame it :baby:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I would say YES YES YES!!!!
> I had one like that yesterday and then did a digital one which came back with a beautiful smiley face O:)Click to expand...
> 
> TrinityMom :flower:, so all we have to do now is have a fun :winkwink: (with our DHs of course).
> It will be nice to have a testing buddy :winkwink:.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad I won't be poas alone :friends: be warned, I have a box of 25 hpt's so I'm going to be a :test: addict
> DH is strutting around like a peacock :haha: for once the dinner, bath and bedtime with the boys is going smoothly with no grumpy dh
> 
> I, on the other hand am SEETHING! :grr: My oldest son ahs been at a lovely school since 2006. When it was time for my middle son to start Grade 1 in 2009, we assumed he would be accepted without a problem....apparently not! He was put on a waiting list and it was implied it was a matter of time. Now, 3 weeks before the end of the school year, we're told he's not in for 2011 because we don't live in the area! SUCH hypocrisy because I know of plenty of people not in the area who have gotten in for next year.
> I feel like my poor son has been rejected :cry: I have written a scathing letter to the headmaster
> 
> (sorry for the rant! I know it's nothing to do with ttc but I had to get it off my chest)
> 
> Dinner tonight: lentil, mushroom, spinach and cottage cheese lasagne. YUM. What are you all having?Click to expand...

TrinityMom :flower:,
sorry to hear about the school. So frustrating!
My DH just announced that he has to work tonight. Not so disappointed as we had a little practise in the morning. 
Will have to update my ticker.
:hugs:

https://i51.tinypic.com/2mx1k6q.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies-

CRUNCHIE, you poor thing! I love bread too!! Evil creatures in those white coats! (HOLLYMONKEY- no white coat for you! :winkwink: ) My appointment isn't to start until you all are cozy in your beds, so you will have to wait until tomorrow morning to read all about it...assuming it happens. My OH informed me at 0400 that he was coming in around 1500... my appointment is at 1600. :dohh: We are still going to try and make it but the roadways are horrible at that time. FX! SARACHKA, cystitis?! Ouch! Unfair! I hope that clears up soon for you. My goodness. :hugs: Oh and speaking of interesting things they eat in South Africa HOLLYMONKEY, there is a dish that I LOVE called pap en sous. Oh yummy! Now I want some. TRINITYMOM... come over to make it for me?? :winkwink: Also HOLLYMONKEY, your OH sounds like mine, "So, you want to make a baby... baby?" :rofl: Newbie- I love your hen! So fitting! EMANDI! Get to it!! :haha: KIT- I thought the same about Emandi's test... mistook it for HCG at first. :blush: I guess I am just so ready for us all to get the :bfp: :hugs: TRINITYMOM- That is rubbish about your son and his school! I hope your letter sets them straight. Well, I think I covered it all... hopefully. I'm in a bit of rush today... have so much to do!


----------



## MoominMumma

Good evening u lovely ladies! (or morning, or afternoon... whichever it is for u...as its 5pm here! lol!)

*TrinityMom -* *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SMILEY FACE!! BRING ON THE MIGHTY O! *

*HollyMonkey -* *Bless your mum hehe! I think she has her cures a bit mixed up... natural yoghurt is the best thing for thrush but dont think it will do much for biddy bladder (it's what OH calls it lol)! And i like your DH's seduction technique... *
*And yes i heard about the royal wedding when i got in from work tonight! OMG wouldnt it be sooo funny if she pee'd on OPK's?! And even funnier if she joined the wonderful world of bnb!! *

*Kit_Cat -* *Hey hunnie! No we haven't spoken yet but i've been reading through the thread and have heard a lot about u! And let me say a BIG CONGRATS on the pregnancy!  *

*Also i have a couple of questions but i will post them in a second as i dont wanna make this post too long *

**


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh If I had one this lovely and clear I would frame it :baby:Click to expand...

:rofl: Crunchie u do make me laugh!! :hugs: I bet u would frame it! U would probably have it as your desktop pic on your pc! :haha::winkwink:

Oh and i meant to ask u... any more symptoms? :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

Right ladies.... i have 2 questions for u to get your heads round....

1. What is CBFM? I keep seeing it mentnioned and i have no idea what it is :dohh:

and 

2. I am going to have a go at temping this cycle as i have never done it before but would it matter if i start from tomorrow? (it will be CD3 tomorrow but not sure if u HAVE to start from CD1?) And it says that the best time to temp is in the morning before u get out of bed, but i usually get very warm in bed (coz i wrap up in the duvet like a glow worm :blush:) so would that affect the temp reading in the morning or would it not matter?

Sorry for the questions but i had to get them off my chest! :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

MoominMumma said:


> Right ladies.... i have 2 questions for u to get your heads round....
> 
> 1. What is CBFM? I keep seeing it mentnioned and i have no idea what it is :dohh:
> 
> and
> 
> 2. I am going to have a go at temping this cycle as i have never done it before but would it matter if i start from tomorrow? (it will be CD3 tomorrow but not sure if u HAVE to start from CD1?) And it says that the best time to temp is in the morning before u get out of bed, but i usually get very warm in bed (coz i wrap up in the duvet like a glow worm :blush:) so would that affect the temp reading in the morning or would it not matter?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but i had to get them off my chest! :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

The CBFM is the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor its basically an OPK but a machine where you pee once a day and it analyses for you so no positive or not guesswork....

and for temping, starting on day 4 should be fine, and no wrapping like a gloworm won't make a difference to you so long as you temp the same time every morning :D


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Right ladies.... i have 2 questions for u to get your heads round....
> 
> 1. What is CBFM? I keep seeing it mentnioned and i have no idea what it is :dohh:
> 
> and
> 
> 2. I am going to have a go at temping this cycle as i have never done it before but would it matter if i start from tomorrow? (it will be CD3 tomorrow but not sure if u HAVE to start from CD1?) And it says that the best time to temp is in the morning before u get out of bed, but i usually get very warm in bed (coz i wrap up in the duvet like a glow worm :blush:) so would that affect the temp reading in the morning or would it not matter?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but i had to get them off my chest! :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hello sweetie :flower:

Thanks so much for the congrats on the other post - you're so kind :hugs:

I can help only with question 1 I'm afraid......

A CBFM is a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor which is a digital ovulation detector. It comes with special ovulation sticks which you literally plug in after you've pee'd on 'em and it tells you how fertile you are on the particular CD.

To be completely honest, I can't recommend it enough...it's the reason I'm pregnant right now - honestly!! :happydance:

It's pricey but worth it if you can spare the cash in my humble opinion.

Good luck with the temping... it's a foreign land to me :shrug:

:hugs: x


----------



## MoominMumma

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:

:happydance: emandi that is the prettiest thing i have seen in a while! (probably since the last time i O'd! :haha:)

BRING ON THE O!!! :thumbup::kiss::hugs: 

and lots of :dust:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey *Crunchie* what did your CBFM give you today? Mine's just covering it's arse I think giving me highs, no signs of O at all, and way too early for me! Did I read swomewhere that you got your blood results back and all was :thumbup: Or did I dream it? In anycase great news if it wasn't a dream...:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> 
> I use my CBFM in the afternoon, so I will have to update you when I get home on my bar status .....sometimes I think it just gives me a peak becuase I had enough highs ...... the month I get preggers my CBFM told me I had a peak and the a cheapie OPK told me I was ovulating a week later. SOOOOOO I do both now as sometimes I think my crazy hormones are to weird for the CBFM. BUTTTTTT it does say you shouldnt use it if your cycles are longer that 42 so maybe its stoopid Crunchie and not stooopid CBFM
> 
> Molly - I hope your docs went better that mine :flower: I was sent for the wrong tests and need to go back on cycle day 21 to be tested for something or other but I was told although my BMI is healthy to lose 10 pounds
> 
> I am v annoyed, and she told me to cut out bread.....I LOVE BREAD ! how could she say this me .......:growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh Crunchie :flower:,
I can't believe they did wrong tests!
I don't trust that NHS anymore. My FIL has cancer and is going to start chemo next week. Why? Because at the beginning docs misdiagnosed his condition. And later on even managed to loose his medical notes. Sad.
And why do you need to loose 10 pounds if your BMI is good?
You must be frustrated. :hugs:
I would love to send you some of our delicious brownies my husband made to cheer you up. Forget silly 10 pounds.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

MoominMumma said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: emandi that is the prettiest thing i have seen in a while! (probably since the last time i O'd! :haha:)
> 
> BRING ON THE O!!! :thumbup::kiss::hugs:
> 
> and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:, I am really proud of myself :coolio:
Give it a few days and you will be framing yours :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

**UPDATE**

:cry: its all over, been to loo and was pink when I wiped....:witch: is on her way :cry: well thats it for us then no more ov testing no more buying tests....


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> :cry: its all over, been to loo and was pink when I wiped....:witch: is on her way :cry: well thats it for us then no more ov testing no more buying tests....

Oh no sweetie - sorry :cry:

You're not giving up completely are you?

:hugs: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:

positive:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> :cry: its all over, been to loo and was pink when I wiped....:witch: is on her way :cry: well thats it for us then no more ov testing no more buying tests....
> 
> Oh no sweetie - sorry :cry:
> 
> You're not giving up completely are you?
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

In a way yes I am, i'm 20 and it shouldn't be this hard, we're going back to NTNP and guesswork on ov but now I know I ov later I will try to time intercourse for those days and use a method I used to achieve my 'chemical' pregnancy, and shes definately coming now evil cramps have started I better go get my paracetamols!!! My cycles are so not regular :growlmad: must be something wrong...PCOS maybe???


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Good evening u lovely ladies! (or morning, or afternoon... whichever it is for u...as its 5pm here! lol!)
> 
> *TrinityMom -* *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SMILEY FACE!! BRING ON THE MIGHTY O! *
> 
> *HollyMonkey -* *Bless your mum hehe! I think she has her cures a bit mixed up... natural yoghurt is the best thing for thrush but dont think it will do much for biddy bladder (it's what OH calls it lol)! And i like your DH's seduction technique... *
> *And yes i heard about the royal wedding when i got in from work tonight! OMG wouldnt it be sooo funny if she pee'd on OPK's?! And even funnier if she joined the wonderful world of bnb!! *
> 
> *Kit_Cat -* *Hey hunnie! No we haven't spoken yet but i've been reading through the thread and have heard a lot about u! And let me say a BIG CONGRATS on the pregnancy!  *
> 
> *Also i have a couple of questions but i will post them in a second as i dont wanna make this post too long *
> 
> **

Phew, just as well I did ignore my mum's advice then! I bet Princess Kate gets a CBFM even for the 1st round. A golden one.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey *Crunchie* what did your CBFM give you today? Mine's just covering it's arse I think giving me highs, no signs of O at all, and way too early for me! Did I read swomewhere that you got your blood results back and all was :thumbup: Or did I dream it? In anycase great news if it wasn't a dream...:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> 
> I use my CBFM in the afternoon, so I will have to update you when I get home on my bar status .....sometimes I think it just gives me a peak becuase I had enough highs ...... the month I get preggers my CBFM told me I had a peak and the a cheapie OPK told me I was ovulating a week later. SOOOOOO I do both now as sometimes I think my crazy hormones are to weird for the CBFM. BUTTTTTT it does say you shouldnt use it if your cycles are longer that 42 so maybe its stoopid Crunchie and not stooopid CBFM
> 
> Molly - I hope your docs went better that mine :flower: I was sent for the wrong tests and need to go back on cycle day 21 to be tested for something or other but I was told although my BMI is healthy to lose 10 pounds
> 
> I am v annoyed, and she told me to cut out bread.....I LOVE BREAD ! how could she say this me .......:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Crunchie :flower:,
> I can't believe they did wrong tests!
> I don't trust that NHS anymore. My FIL has cancer and is going to start chemo next week. Why? Because at the beginning docs misdiagnosed his condition. And later on even managed to loose his medical notes. Sad.
> And why do you need to loose 10 pounds if your BMI is good?
> You must be frustrated. :hugs:
> I would love to send you some of our delicious brownies my husband made to cheer you up. Forget silly 10 pounds.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh If I had one this lovely and clear I would frame it :baby:Click to expand...

I agree, it's a beauty. Let's hope Emandi gets the BFP to match:dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:

Hi Holly
I must agree. They were brilliant when my dad was dying, and they have been looking after my granddad brilliantly
I live in a country where you do not get food at government hospitals, where patients and nurses get gang raped in the parking lots and the idea of public health care is a myth, so I have great respect for the NHS and gratitude for what they've done for my family :thumbup: I hope we get there one day


----------



## HollyMonkey

oops sorry *Emandi *I think I came on a bit late to comment on the opk...everyone already has long ago:dohh: Your egg should be releasing itself in the next 12 to 36 hrs-I think that's how opks function, so don't worry about DH being at work tonight. Try and do a *Trinitymom* 'logistical morning challenge' session?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat: I want a CBFM!! wish I had £30 right now :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> :cry: its all over, been to loo and was pink when I wiped....:witch: is on her way :cry: well thats it for us then no more ov testing no more buying tests....
> 
> Oh no sweetie - sorry :cry:
> 
> You're not giving up completely are you?
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> In a way yes I am, i'm 20 and it shouldn't be this hard, we're going back to NTNP and guesswork on ov but now I know I ov later I will try to time intercourse for those days and use a method I used to achieve my 'chemical' pregnancy, and shes definately coming now evil cramps have started I better go get my paracetamols!!! My cycles are so not regular :growlmad: must be something wrong...PCOS maybe???Click to expand...

Well maybe a trip to the docs would be best just to rule a few things out? I'm sure the thought doesn't appeal very much but at least you'd know for the future...after all, you have time on your side (although I know you want a baby now) 

Big :hugs: x


----------



## emandi

x-ginge-x said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> :cry: its all over, been to loo and was pink when I wiped....:witch: is on her way :cry: well thats it for us then no more ov testing no more buying tests....

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:.
You know what I think? Once you stop trying it will happen. I wish you best of luck and sending loads of baby dust. x
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> I must agree. They were brilliant when my dad was dying, and they have been looking after my granddad brilliantly
> I live in a country where you do not get food at government hospitals, where patients and nurses get gang raped in the parking lots and the idea of public health care is a myth, so I have great respect for the NHS and gratitude for what they've done for my family :thumbup: I hope we get there one dayClick to expand...

ladies, I do agree that NHS is a wonderful.......! I have had a few not so great experiances myself but it is a wonderful thing to have in the uk :thumbup:

BUT ......the GP stated after she weighed me and told me my BMI is 23 that just for good measure perhaps I should give up bread and lose 10lbs....MEAN ! she didnt asked if I smoked.......perhaps if I take that up I wont miss the bread so much .....:growlmad:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think I need to get my paws on a CBFM :haha: maybe I will have better luck!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Good evening u lovely ladies! (or morning, or afternoon... whichever it is for u...as its 5pm here! lol!)
> 
> *TrinityMom -* *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SMILEY FACE!! BRING ON THE MIGHTY O! *
> 
> *HollyMonkey -* *Bless your mum hehe! I think she has her cures a bit mixed up... natural yoghurt is the best thing for thrush but dont think it will do much for biddy bladder (it's what OH calls it lol)! And i like your DH's seduction technique... *
> *And yes i heard about the royal wedding when i got in from work tonight! OMG wouldnt it be sooo funny if she pee'd on OPK's?! And even funnier if she joined the wonderful world of bnb!! *
> 
> *Kit_Cat -* *Hey hunnie! No we haven't spoken yet but i've been reading through the thread and have heard a lot about u! And let me say a BIG CONGRATS on the pregnancy!  *
> 
> *Also i have a couple of questions but i will post them in a second as i dont wanna make this post too long *
> 
> **
> 
> Phew, just as well I did ignore my mum's advice then! I bet Princess Kate gets a CBFM even for the 1st round. A golden one.Click to expand...

Perhaps we could "pimp" our CBFM........


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> I must agree. They were brilliant when my dad was dying, and they have been looking after my granddad brilliantly
> I live in a country where you do not get food at government hospitals, where patients and nurses get gang raped in the parking lots and the idea of public health care is a myth, so I have great respect for the NHS and gratitude for what they've done for my family :thumbup: I hope we get there one dayClick to expand...

Jesus that must be hard, the French are a bit excessive (I had a blood test almost every week when pregnant) but I'd _far_ rather that than nurses getting gang raped. I 'visited' Sth Africa on Google Earth today (I _love_ Google Earth), the amount of countryside is enormous! And red soil everywhere! Where do you live?


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh If I had one this lovely and clear I would frame it :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Crunchie u do make me laugh!! :hugs: I bet u would frame it! U would probably have it as your desktop pic on your pc! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> Oh and i meant to ask u... any more symptoms? :winkwink:
> 
> 
> :kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I would laminate it and show it to strangers :winkwink:

I have no symptoms .......................................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Good evening u lovely ladies! (or morning, or afternoon... whichever it is for u...as its 5pm here! lol!)
> 
> *TrinityMom -* *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SMILEY FACE!! BRING ON THE MIGHTY O! *
> 
> *HollyMonkey -* *Bless your mum hehe! I think she has her cures a bit mixed up... natural yoghurt is the best thing for thrush but dont think it will do much for biddy bladder (it's what OH calls it lol)! And i like your DH's seduction technique... *
> *And yes i heard about the royal wedding when i got in from work tonight! OMG wouldnt it be sooo funny if she pee'd on OPK's?! And even funnier if she joined the wonderful world of bnb!! *
> 
> *Kit_Cat -* *Hey hunnie! No we haven't spoken yet but i've been reading through the thread and have heard a lot about u! And let me say a BIG CONGRATS on the pregnancy!  *
> 
> *Also i have a couple of questions but i will post them in a second as i dont wanna make this post too long *
> 
> **
> 
> Phew, just as well I did ignore my mum's advice then! I bet Princess Kate gets a CBFM even for the 1st round. A golden one.Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we could "pimp" our CBFM........Click to expand...

Yes. You could pimp your CBFM, and I could offer to analyse her saliva samples on my microscope. We could ask for £500 a day each. Does that sound reasonable to you?


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> I must agree. They were brilliant when my dad was dying, and they have been looking after my granddad brilliantly
> I live in a country where you do not get food at government hospitals, where patients and nurses get gang raped in the parking lots and the idea of public health care is a myth, so I have great respect for the NHS and gratitude for what they've done for my family :thumbup: I hope we get there one dayClick to expand...

I think we can only have faith that one day that the level of healthcare that we get in the UK will be the same in each country xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Good evening u lovely ladies! (or morning, or afternoon... whichever it is for u...as its 5pm here! lol!)
> 
> *TrinityMom -* *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SMILEY FACE!! BRING ON THE MIGHTY O! *
> 
> *HollyMonkey -* *Bless your mum hehe! I think she has her cures a bit mixed up... natural yoghurt is the best thing for thrush but dont think it will do much for biddy bladder (it's what OH calls it lol)! And i like your DH's seduction technique... *
> *And yes i heard about the royal wedding when i got in from work tonight! OMG wouldnt it be sooo funny if she pee'd on OPK's?! And even funnier if she joined the wonderful world of bnb!! *
> 
> *Kit_Cat -* *Hey hunnie! No we haven't spoken yet but i've been reading through the thread and have heard a lot about u! And let me say a BIG CONGRATS on the pregnancy!  *
> 
> *Also i have a couple of questions but i will post them in a second as i dont wanna make this post too long *
> 
> **
> 
> Phew, just as well I did ignore my mum's advice then! I bet Princess Kate gets a CBFM even for the 1st round. A golden one.Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we could "pimp" our CBFM........Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. You could pimp your CBFM, and I could offer to analyse her saliva samples on my microscope. We could ask for £500 a day each. Does that sound reasonable to you?Click to expand...

we may have to charge in increments as the bar gets higher so does our fee....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:,
> 
> is it or isn't it?
> 
> first one reading at 5-6 min, second at 10 min
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh If I had one this lovely and clear I would frame it :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Crunchie u do make me laugh!! :hugs: I bet u would frame it! U would probably have it as your desktop pic on your pc! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> Oh and i meant to ask u... any more symptoms? :winkwink:
> 
> 
> :kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I would laminate it and show it to strangers :winkwink:
> 
> I have no symptoms .......................................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhClick to expand...

Don't joke, I was in Decathlon (big French sports shop) recently- at the checkout on a busy Saturday afternoon- and when I pulled out my change from my pocket 3 OPKS fell out at the same time onto the conveyor belt. I suppose you have to 'know what they are' to balk, but it was embarrassing, and they weren't even positives, otherwise I might have flashed them around a bit.
I know, disgusting having wee sticks in my pocket. I don't know what they were doing there either, but I find loads of weird matter in my pockets that I grab from LO's reaching grasp and stuff in my pocket before she stuffs them in her mouth, so I guess it was that! I must have been admiring one of my collages with her in my arms...:blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:dance: :happydance: :dance: i'm getting a CBFM a lady on ebay had one listed for £25 with some sticks I emailed to ask if I could buy it and pay on thursday/friday and she said yes :D I now am the winner of a CBFM :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Good evening u lovely ladies! (or morning, or afternoon... whichever it is for u...as its 5pm here! lol!)
> 
> *TrinityMom -* *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SMILEY FACE!! BRING ON THE MIGHTY O! *
> 
> *HollyMonkey -* *Bless your mum hehe! I think she has her cures a bit mixed up... natural yoghurt is the best thing for thrush but dont think it will do much for biddy bladder (it's what OH calls it lol)! And i like your DH's seduction technique... *
> *And yes i heard about the royal wedding when i got in from work tonight! OMG wouldnt it be sooo funny if she pee'd on OPK's?! And even funnier if she joined the wonderful world of bnb!! *
> 
> *Kit_Cat -* *Hey hunnie! No we haven't spoken yet but i've been reading through the thread and have heard a lot about u! And let me say a BIG CONGRATS on the pregnancy!  *
> 
> *Also i have a couple of questions but i will post them in a second as i dont wanna make this post too long *
> 
> **
> 
> Phew, just as well I did ignore my mum's advice then! I bet Princess Kate gets a CBFM even for the 1st round. A golden one.Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we could "pimp" our CBFM........Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. You could pimp your CBFM, and I could offer to analyse her saliva samples on my microscope. We could ask for £500 a day each. Does that sound reasonable to you?Click to expand...
> 
> we may have to charge in increments as the bar gets higher so does our fee....Click to expand...

Indeed. Days where her saliva shows full ferning across the whole sample, very pricey.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> I must agree. They were brilliant when my dad was dying, and they have been looking after my granddad brilliantly
> I live in a country where you do not get food at government hospitals, where patients and nurses get gang raped in the parking lots and the idea of public health care is a myth, so I have great respect for the NHS and gratitude for what they've done for my family :thumbup: I hope we get there one dayClick to expand...
> 
> Jesus that must be hard, the French are a bit excessive (I had a blood test almost every week when pregnant) but I'd _far_ rather that than nurses getting gang raped. I 'visited' Sth Africa on Google Earth today (I _love_ Google Earth), the amount of countryside is enormous! And red soil everywhere! Where do you live?Click to expand...

Wow! That's a lot of testing! We recently had a nurses strike and the midwife I work with and I went to a government hospital one saturday to volunteer. We delivered 27 babies in one day! One woman delivered twins outside the hospital but both babies died because the strikers wouldn't let her in. 
South Africa has its problems but it's also one of the most beautiful places on earth. I love going to England to visit family and shop but I am african through and through and could never leave

We live in Durban in Kwa-Zulu Natal (on the east coast). Before my dad moved to England, he had a farm which was such an amazing way to grow up
I can't wait til we have enough money to buy a HUGE property and move to the country. My dream is to go into cheetah rehabilitation

We have plans to start a national health system but I don't see it starting any time soon - too much corruption and too little action. I wish mothers were in charge of countries...things would just get done

ok......................rant over :hissy::hissy::hissy::ignore:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :dance: :happydance: :dance: i'm getting a CBFM a lady on ebay had one listed for £25 with some sticks I emailed to ask if I could buy it and pay on thursday/friday and she said yes :D I now am the winner of a CBFM :kiss:

Yay:happydance:Congrats...I guess you'll be trying again then...


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> :dance: :happydance: :dance: i'm getting a CBFM a lady on ebay had one listed for £25 with some sticks I emailed to ask if I could buy it and pay on thursday/friday and she said yes :D I now am the winner of a CBFM :kiss:

:happydance:YAY for you!:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :dance: :happydance: :dance: i'm getting a CBFM a lady on ebay had one listed for £25 with some sticks I emailed to ask if I could buy it and pay on thursday/friday and she said yes :D I now am the winner of a CBFM :kiss:
> 
> Yay:happydance:Congrats...I guess you'll be trying again then...Click to expand...

I had to pay £100 for mine .....that is a gooooooooooooo deal ! 

I dread to think how much the TTC lark has cost me in the last year


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> I must agree. They were brilliant when my dad was dying, and they have been looking after my granddad brilliantly
> I live in a country where you do not get food at government hospitals, where patients and nurses get gang raped in the parking lots and the idea of public health care is a myth, so I have great respect for the NHS and gratitude for what they've done for my family :thumbup: I hope we get there one dayClick to expand...
> 
> Jesus that must be hard, the French are a bit excessive (I had a blood test almost every week when pregnant) but I'd _far_ rather that than nurses getting gang raped. I 'visited' Sth Africa on Google Earth today (I _love_ Google Earth), the amount of countryside is enormous! And red soil everywhere! Where do you live?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! That's a lot of testing! We recently had a nurses strike and the midwife I work with and I went to a government hospital one saturday to volunteer. We delivered 27 babies in one day! One woman delivered twins outside the hospital but both babies died because the strikers wouldn't let her in.
> South Africa has its problems but it's also one of the most beautiful places on earth. I love going to England to visit family and shop but I am african through and through and could never leave
> 
> We live in Durban in Kwa-Zulu Natal (on the east coast). Before my dad moved to England, he had a farm which was such an amazing way to grow up
> I can't wait til we have enough money to buy a HUGE property and move to the country. My dream is to go into cheetah rehabilitation
> 
> We have plans to start a national health system but I don't see it starting any time soon - too much corruption and too little action. I wish mothers were in charge of countries...things would just get done
> 
> ok......................rant over :hissy::hissy::hissy::ignore:Click to expand...

It's not a rant. On the contrary what a lovely post, so much sadness, hope and truth in so few words:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't joke, I was in Decathlon (big French sports shop) recently- at the checkout on a busy Saturday afternoon- and when I pulled out my change from my pocket 3 OPKS fell out at the same time onto the conveyor belt. I suppose you have to 'know what they are' to balk, but it was embarrassing, and they weren't even positives, otherwise I might have flashed them around a bit.
> I know, disgusting having wee sticks in my pocket. I don't know what they were doing there either, but I find loads of weird matter in my pockets that I grab from LO's reaching grasp and stuff in my pocket before she stuffs them in her mouth, so I guess it was that! I must have been admiring one of my collages with her in my arms...:blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh that is too funny!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Lucky LO isn't as old as mine otherwise the cashier would have had a full explanation!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :dance: :happydance: :dance: i'm getting a CBFM a lady on ebay had one listed for £25 with some sticks I emailed to ask if I could buy it and pay on thursday/friday and she said yes :D I now am the winner of a CBFM :kiss:
> 
> Yay:happydance:Congrats...I guess you'll be trying again then...Click to expand...
> 
> I had to pay £100 for mine .....that is a gooooooooooooo deal !
> 
> I dread to think how much the TTC lark has cost me in the last yearClick to expand...

Tell me about it.££££:wacko:££££ And I ordered some regular IC opks today,:blush: I miss my collages too much and my CBFM doesn't know me yet so I'm feeling lost and alone and need an army of IC's around me:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :dance: :happydance: :dance: i'm getting a CBFM a lady on ebay had one listed for £25 with some sticks I emailed to ask if I could buy it and pay on thursday/friday and she said yes :D I now am the winner of a CBFM :kiss:
> 
> Yay:happydance:Congrats...I guess you'll be trying again then...Click to expand...
> 
> I had to pay £100 for mine .....that is a gooooooooooooo deal !
> 
> I dread to think how much the TTC lark has cost me in the last yearClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it.££££:wacko:££££ And I ordered some regular IC opks today,:blush: I miss my collages too much and my CBFM doesn't know me yet so I'm feeling lost and alone and need an army of IC's around me:shrug:Click to expand...

my CBFM knows me and it still treats me like dirt !! 

they are beautiful collages.....I would miss them


----------



## x-ginge-x

:brat: I only wanted one because everyone seems to have one and I might as well give it a go (besides I could sell it again for more than I bought it :haha:) and it comes with a box of 20 tests sticks so bargain or what! When do I start using it :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :dance: :happydance: :dance: i'm getting a CBFM a lady on ebay had one listed for £25 with some sticks I emailed to ask if I could buy it and pay on thursday/friday and she said yes :D I now am the winner of a CBFM :kiss:

Excellent!! I wish you lots of luck with it! x


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> :brat: I only wanted one because everyone seems to have one and I might as well give it a go (besides I could sell it again for more than I bought it :haha:) and it comes with a box of 20 tests sticks so bargain or what! When do I start using it :wacko:

well u turn it on at CD1 and will asked you test from about day 7ish until it gets to know your cycle....But you can trick it if you want to test ASAP rather then wait 

Hollymonkey is telling fibs to her one currently!!!:winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think I have to wait another cycle before I can use it though? Aren't you meant to start using it on the first day of your cycle?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :dance: :happydance: :dance: i'm getting a CBFM a lady on ebay had one listed for £25 with some sticks I emailed to ask if I could buy it and pay on thursday/friday and she said yes :D I now am the winner of a CBFM :kiss:
> 
> Yay:happydance:Congrats...I guess you'll be trying again then...Click to expand...
> 
> I had to pay £100 for mine .....that is a gooooooooooooo deal !
> 
> I dread to think how much the TTC lark has cost me in the last yearClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it.££££:wacko:££££ And I ordered some regular IC opks today,:blush: I miss my collages too much and my CBFM doesn't know me yet so I'm feeling lost and alone and need an army of IC's around me:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> my CBFM knows me and it still treats me like dirt !!
> 
> they are beautiful collages.....I would miss themClick to expand...

Yeah I think cbfms are sneaky buggers. Mine's creeping up to me, bumlicking for its first month, loves being fed those yummy expensive Urine Snack Bars...then, hop! it'll hate me! Not a single 3rd brick I'm sure.:trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> I must agree. They were brilliant when my dad was dying, and they have been looking after my granddad brilliantly
> I live in a country where you do not get food at government hospitals, where patients and nurses get gang raped in the parking lots and the idea of public health care is a myth, so I have great respect for the NHS and gratitude for what they've done for my family :thumbup: I hope we get there one dayClick to expand...
> 
> Jesus that must be hard, the French are a bit excessive (I had a blood test almost every week when pregnant) but I'd _far_ rather that than nurses getting gang raped. I 'visited' Sth Africa on Google Earth today (I _love_ Google Earth), the amount of countryside is enormous! And red soil everywhere! Where do you live?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! That's a lot of testing! We recently had a nurses strike and the midwife I work with and I went to a government hospital one saturday to volunteer. We delivered 27 babies in one day! One woman delivered twins outside the hospital but both babies died because the strikers wouldn't let her in.
> South Africa has its problems but it's also one of the most beautiful places on earth. I love going to England to visit family and shop but I am african through and through and could never leave
> 
> We live in Durban in Kwa-Zulu Natal (on the east coast). Before my dad moved to England, he had a farm which was such an amazing way to grow up
> I can't wait til we have enough money to buy a HUGE property and move to the country. My dream is to go into cheetah rehabilitation
> 
> We have plans to start a national health system but I don't see it starting any time soon - too much corruption and too little action. I wish mothers were in charge of countries...things would just get done
> 
> ok......................rant over :hissy::hissy::hissy::ignore:Click to expand...

Wow TrinityMom - what an amazing thing to have been part of delivering all those babies :flower: It's so sad to hear the negative stuff though as I agree, SA is a fantastic place, or at least when I visited Cape Town, I loved every single second of it. I know different parts of the country vary vastly. I really hope you get your dream of going into the cheetah rehab. We visited one of the reserves that did that, and I fell in love :cloud9:

:hugs: x


----------



## Crunchie

being fed those yummy expensive Urine Snack Bars....

this is the best line EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahhahah


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I think I have to wait another cycle before I can use it though? Aren't you meant to start using it on the first day of your cycle?

:-#:shhh: *Crunchie* I told you not to tell anyone! 
You have from day 1 to 5 to set it, but Mr. Postman arrived on day 8, I suppose he wasn't to know, so I set the CBFM at day 5 and just add 3 each day to have my 'real' O- though my cycles are all:loopy::fool: so it all comes to the same!
You did a really good deal there on E bay *xGingex* Well done! _If_ I get preggars I'll give my CBFM to someone on BnB for free.....:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies- I have some news. Apparently OH is ahead of schedule and will be arriving at 1400 which means I will be able to make my appointment. :thumbup: Never thought I would be excited to go to (as my OH puts it) the "lady doctor". :haha: Also, went to the loo a bit ago and when I wiped (tmi warning) there was A LOT of ewcm... had to wipe a couple times in fact. :blush: I'm actually experiencing an uncomfortable amount of lower abdominal cramping. :(

Ginge- sorry about the crazed witch that attacked you in the loo... perhaps all us TTCers need to get a protective order in place?? :winkwink: Hopefully your new cbfm will help you out. :thumbup:

Well ladies, I'm going back to the :laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes: and all sorts of other craziness before I have to rush to get OH and then rush off to the appointment. :wacko: I'm going to be ready for :sleep: early tonight... after a little BDing that is. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> All right ladies- I have some news. Apparently OH is ahead of schedule and will be arriving at 1400 which means I will be able to make my appointment. :thumbup: Never thought I would be excited to go to (as my OH puts it) the "lady doctor". :haha: Also, went to the loo a bit ago and when I wiped (tmi warning) there was A LOT of ewcm... had to wipe a couple times in fact. :blush: I'm actually experiencing an uncomfortable amount of lower abdominal cramping. :(
> 
> Ginge- sorry about the crazed witch that attacked you in the loo... perhaps all us TTCers need to get a protective order in place?? :winkwink: Hopefully your new cbfm will help you out. :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies, I'm going back to the :laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes: and all sorts of other craziness before I have to rush to get OH and then rush off to the appointment. :wacko: I'm going to be ready for :sleep: early tonight... after a little BDing that is. :winkwink:

:happydance:YAY!:happydance: You're still in!!!!!! Goodluck at the Lady Doctor:rofl: Sorry it's the term Lady Doctor that got me, all will be FINE.:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yeah I think cbfms are sneaky buggers. Mine's creeping up to me, bumlicking for its first month, loves being fed those yummy expensive Urine Snack Bars...then, hop! it'll hate me! Not a single 3rd brick I'm sure.:trouble:

Fear not...that 3rd brick WILL appear with the little eggy symbol type thingy on it!

x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right ladies- I have some news. Apparently OH is ahead of schedule and will be arriving at 1400 which means I will be able to make my appointment. :thumbup: Never thought I would be excited to go to (as my OH puts it) the "lady doctor". :haha: Also, went to the loo a bit ago and when I wiped (tmi warning) there was A LOT of ewcm... had to wipe a couple times in fact. :blush: I'm actually experiencing an uncomfortable amount of lower abdominal cramping. :(
> 
> Ginge- sorry about the crazed witch that attacked you in the loo... perhaps all us TTCers need to get a protective order in place?? :winkwink: Hopefully your new cbfm will help you out. :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies, I'm going back to the :laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes: and all sorts of other craziness before I have to rush to get OH and then rush off to the appointment. :wacko: I'm going to be ready for :sleep: early tonight... after a little BDing that is. :winkwink:

Really glad you can still make your appointment...and the ewcm is a great sign :thumbup:

x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> All right ladies- I have some news. Apparently OH is ahead of schedule and will be arriving at 1400 which means I will be able to make my appointment. :thumbup: Never thought I would be excited to go to (as my OH puts it) the "lady doctor". :haha: Also, went to the loo a bit ago and when I wiped (tmi warning) there was A LOT of ewcm... had to wipe a couple times in fact. :blush: I'm actually experiencing an uncomfortable amount of lower abdominal cramping. :(

:happydance: YAY!! everything is lining up perfectly!!:happydance: hope your appointment is just as smooth :hugs:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey *Crunchie* what did your CBFM give you today? Mine's just covering it's arse I think giving me highs, no signs of O at all, and way too early for me! Did I read swomewhere that you got your blood results back and all was :thumbup: Or did I dream it? In anycase great news if it wasn't a dream...:flower:
> 
> Hi Holly
> 
> I use my CBFM in the afternoon, so I will have to update you when I get home on my bar status .....sometimes I think it just gives me a peak becuase I had enough highs ...... the month I get preggers my CBFM told me I had a peak and the a cheapie OPK told me I was ovulating a week later. SOOOOOO I do both now as sometimes I think my crazy hormones are to weird for the CBFM. BUTTTTTT it does say you shouldnt use it if your cycles are longer that 42 so maybe its stoopid Crunchie and not stooopid CBFM
> 
> Molly - I hope your docs went better that mine :flower: I was sent for the wrong tests and need to go back on cycle day 21 to be tested for something or other but I was told although my BMI is healthy to lose 10 pounds
> 
> I am v annoyed, and she told me to cut out bread.....I LOVE BREAD ! how could she say this me .......:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Crunchie :flower:,
> I can't believe they did wrong tests!
> I don't trust that NHS anymore. My FIL has cancer and is going to start chemo next week. Why? Because at the beginning docs misdiagnosed his condition. And later on even managed to loose his medical notes. Sad.
> And why do you need to loose 10 pounds if your BMI is good?
> You must be frustrated. :hugs:
> I would love to send you some of our delicious brownies my husband made to cheer you up. Forget silly 10 pounds.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You must have some faith in the NHS- they saved my beautiful 18yr old niece from a heart attack last year and did very successful open heart surgery on her, and they've been saving my dad from cancer for the last ten years...I LOVE THE NHS:flower:Click to expand...

That is fantastic :thumbup:. I try harder to love them too.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> oops sorry *Emandi *I think I came on a bit late to comment on the opk...everyone already has long ago:dohh: Your egg should be releasing itself in the next 12 to 36 hrs-I think that's how opks function, so don't worry about DH being at work tonight. Try and do a *Trinitymom* 'logistical morning challenge' session?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Thanks Holly :flower:, I tested this evening again and line came up even darker, then I tested (same sample) with different OPK and line was lighter than control line. So I am going to test again tomorrow.
I know eggy is on it's way. But morning challenge doesn't normally work out that well for us (Emily in next room) as :baby: she wakes up before we do. But we managed it this morning :winkwink:.
Thank you :flower:.
:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry Ladies :flower: I have been cleaning out my *13* lovely little bundles of fur :haha: I have 13 winter white dwarf hamsters and 7 of those are babies


:blush::happydance::cloud9: See!

and :witch: still hasnt shown fully so I think tmorro would actually be CD1 so will be changing that :haha: and to think...my hamsters are more fertile than me as I bred these lil ones myself :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry Ladies :flower: I have been cleaning out my *13* lovely little bundles of fur :haha: I have 13 winter white dwarf hamsters and 7 of those are babies
> View attachment 137248
> 
> View attachment 137249
> 
> :blush::happydance::cloud9: See!
> 
> and :witch: still hasnt shown fully so I think tmorro would actually be CD1 so will be changing that :haha: and to think...my hamsters are more fertile than me as I bred these lil ones myself :lol:

Awwww ginge...they are so cute. I always had hamsters as a child. I had a series of Droopys because they kept dying of wet tail :cry: Will you keep all of them?

x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Awww bless your hammies :) I've never had wet tail :flower: not even when I used to breed them when I was ten years old, mind you I have small animal disinfectant and they get spot cleaned weekly and full cleaned every 3-4 weeks dependant on how bad they are, and no I won't be keeping any of them from this first litter, will be keeping one from a future litter :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, mind if i join you?

I think ive had a MC last cycle :( just waiting for tomorrows blood results to confirm it. but i had very heavy bleeding and lots of pain for 3days then i lost all my preg symptoms

I worked out that if i have had a 'normal' cycle after this then i would be 5/6dpo


----------



## xMissxZoiex

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry Ladies :flower: I have been cleaning out my *13* lovely little bundles of fur :haha: I have 13 winter white dwarf hamsters and 7 of those are babies
> View attachment 137248
> 
> View attachment 137249
> 
> :blush::happydance::cloud9: See!
> 
> and :witch: still hasnt shown fully so I think tmorro would actually be CD1 so will be changing that :haha: and to think...my hamsters are more fertile than me as I bred these lil ones myself :lol:

Two of those little gurlys are mine! :D :cloud9: i love them already :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies, mind if i join you?
> 
> I think ive had a MC last cycle :( just waiting for tomorrows blood results to confirm it. but i had very heavy bleeding and lots of pain for 3days then i lost all my preg symptoms
> 
> I worked out that if i have had a 'normal' cycle after this then i would be 5/6dpo

Hiya Zoie :D
:cry: About the MC :( but your TWW is now a OWW now :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

x-ginge-x said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, mind if i join you?
> 
> I think ive had a MC last cycle :( just waiting for tomorrows blood results to confirm it. but i had very heavy bleeding and lots of pain for 3days then i lost all my preg symptoms
> 
> I worked out that if i have had a 'normal' cycle after this then i would be 5/6dpo
> 
> Hiya Zoie :D
> :cry: About the MC :( but your TWW is now a OWW now :DClick to expand...

Its been really hard my DF has been really good, hes my rock
my new hammies make me feel better :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

xMissxZoiex said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, mind if i join you?
> 
> I think ive had a MC last cycle :( just waiting for tomorrows blood results to confirm it. but i had very heavy bleeding and lots of pain for 3days then i lost all my preg symptoms
> 
> I worked out that if i have had a 'normal' cycle after this then i would be 5/6dpo
> 
> Hiya Zoie :D
> :cry: About the MC :( but your TWW is now a OWW now :DClick to expand...
> 
> Its been really hard my DF has been really good, hes my rock
> my new hammies make me feel better :)Click to expand...

:haha: they will do when you get them not too long to wait :D they're 2 weeks old already :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

2 weeks already :O thats gone too quick


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> oops sorry *Emandi *I think I came on a bit late to comment on the opk...everyone already has long ago:dohh: Your egg should be releasing itself in the next 12 to 36 hrs-I think that's how opks function, so don't worry about DH being at work tonight. Try and do a *Trinitymom* 'logistical morning challenge' session?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Holly :flower:, I tested this evening again and line came up even darker, then I tested (same sample) with different OPK and line was lighter than control line. So I am going to test again tomorrow.
> I know eggy is on it's way. But morning challenge doesn't normally work out that well for us (Emily in next room) as :baby: she wakes up before we do. But we managed it this morning :winkwink:.
> Thank you :flower:.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Well done:winkwink: 
My DH is on heat at the moment and he wanted a 4th consecutive day's 'activity' so I did gently warn him that in a couple of days he'll need all the stamina he's got, so he considered it prudent to save his strength;:bodyb: When I get an opk as lovely as yours, or that 3rd brick on my CBFM, I'll summon him!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry Ladies :flower: I have been cleaning out my *13* lovely little bundles of fur :haha: I have 13 winter white dwarf hamsters and 7 of those are babies
> View attachment 137248
> 
> View attachment 137249
> 
> :blush::happydance::cloud9: See!
> 
> and :witch: still hasnt shown fully so I think tmorro would actually be CD1 so will be changing that :haha: and to think...my hamsters are more fertile than me as I bred these lil ones myself :lol:

Oh!:happydance: They're so cute! :awww:We could be doing with a couple of your furry :baby:'s!- My Tarzan died and my stepson's Speedy is on her last legs! Bet hamsters don't bother with opks and cbfms!


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies, mind if i join you?
> 
> I think ive had a MC last cycle :( just waiting for tomorrows blood results to confirm it. but i had very heavy bleeding and lots of pain for 3days then i lost all my preg symptoms
> 
> I worked out that if i have had a 'normal' cycle after this then i would be 5/6dpo

Of course not, join, join!:flower:

Sorry to hear that-:hugs: Let us know when you get blood test results...
Is that test with the faint positive on your avatar from last month?


----------



## HollyMonkey

So, I'm up bright and early, :coffee: and so is LO, I can hear her clonking around in her bed, trying to stand up in her sleepbag I guess!

I've given my cbfm it's breakfast- it's still got just the 2 bricks, must keep feeding it up for that peak reading...

Results from the saliva lab a bit later, a little monkey is calling me....:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

OH and I dtd tonight. FX! :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> OH and I dtd tonight. FX! :dance:

Whoooo hooooo


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies, mind if i join you?
> 
> I think ive had a MC last cycle :( just waiting for tomorrows blood results to confirm it. but i had very heavy bleeding and lots of pain for 3days then i lost all my preg symptoms
> 
> I worked out that if i have had a 'normal' cycle after this then i would be 5/6dpo

Hey Miss Zoie...I'm so sorry to hear that - I hope you're ok :hugs: Keep us posted on the bloods.

:hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> So, I'm up bright and early, :coffee: and so is LO, I can hear her clonking around in her bed, trying to stand up in her sleepbag I guess!
> 
> I've given my cbfm it's breakfast- it's still got just the 2 bricks, must keep feeding it up for that peak reading...
> 
> Results from the saliva lab a bit later, a little monkey is calling me....:flower:

Hello lovely :flower:

I had lots of highs before the two peaks came too.....they will come soon!
:hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> OH and I dtd tonight. FX! :dance:

:hugs::happydance: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Molly,:flower: Holly and I visited a park with ducks, this is what those ducklings in your sink will become...
 



Attached Files:







ducks on pond.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooh look at that fancy new avatar Kit_cat.:winkwink: I think you need a government health warning with it though "The abuse of alcohol can damage your feline's health":drunk:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> OH and I dtd tonight. FX! :dance:

:yipee:, you WILL NOT be only cheering us this cycle :haha:
You are one of us - POAS and symptom spotting :loopy:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooohhh Exciting developments from The Lab this morning... It's going to take me a mo to get the results processed and published, bear with me....:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hope you all like a bit of TMI my dears...
So, this morning I did my saliva test- there was some ferning but still some pebbling too.Then a bit later I went to the loo and discovered a mystery CM...was it residual :spermy:? Or was it EWCM? It seemed very stretchy for sperm:shrug: Only one way to find out- UTM! So Under The Microscope it went!
A part of it was undefined matter-possibly sperm or a patch of hostile CM. But most of it was enormous fertile ferns, see pics below! That last non-fern pic is the "sperm/other" part of the sample...My body is preparing...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CM1.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 2









CM2.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 1









CM3.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 1









matter.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

And while I'm at it, here are today's saliva results...What were you saying *Moominmumma* about men thinking we turn baby making into a science rather than a chance for more nookie?! I can't believe I studied Art and English, I think I missed my vocation there. I should have gone into Fertility Research studies:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Saliva 1 today.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1









saliva 2today.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I hope you all like a bit of TMI my dears...
> So, this morning I did my saliva test- there was some ferning but still some pebbling too.Then a bit later I went to the loo and discovered a mystery CM...was it residual :spermy:? Or was it EWCM? It seemed very stretchy for sperm:shrug: Only one way to find out- UTM! So Under The Microscope it went!
> A part of it was undefined matter-possibly sperm or a patch of hostile CM. But most of it was enormous fertile ferns, see pics below! That last non-fern pic is the "sperm/other" part of the sample...My body is preparing...:happydance:

Wow...that's really interesting but I do think you are a frustrated lab technician!! :haha: Those are some mega ferns as well......that 3rd brick is inches away now..... :happydance:

x


----------



## Sarachka

Hello ladies!

I'm still alive, did you think the KGB had got me? Yesterday I had a lovely surprise, OH met me from work and walked home together and spent the evening cooking russian meat pastries, one of which looks like the Virgin Mary! We DTD, and I've had some mittleschmerz last night and today. Unless I get a positive OPK we'll give tonight a miss and then go for Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun and maybe Monday if I'm not really sore!

I love the duckie photo Hollichka, does Holly 'get' feeding the ducks? Alex loves it, he says BAP BAP BAP all the way to the river, which means quack quack quack.

Right now I'm browsing eBay for a cheapish Playstation 3 for OH's Christmas present.


----------



## Sarachka

You've taught me so much, Holly. I had no idea about ferning, or that children's microscopes were so good!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You sound like you've been having a lovely time with OH *Sarachka*, sounds well timed too:winkwink: 
Oh yes I love my stepson's toy microscope- he's always asking me what I'm looking at; when it's saliva I tell the truth, but I think if I told him it was fanny juice and he told his mum that then she'd get the French child protection agency straight round to come and arrest me. It would be the window of opportunity she's been waiting for for years. So I say it's rabbit hair, or rain, or whatever comes to mind:blush:
If you look at fresh :spermy: you can see live tadpoles darting around.:shrug:oh well it's better than French television.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm still alive, did you think the KGB had got me? Yesterday I had a lovely surprise, OH met me from work and walked home together and spent the evening cooking russian meat pastries, one of which looks like the Virgin Mary! We DTD, and I've had some mittleschmerz last night and today. Unless I get a positive OPK we'll give tonight a miss and then go for Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun and maybe Monday if I'm not really sore!
> 
> I love the duckie photo Hollichka, does Holly 'get' feeding the ducks? Alex loves it, he says BAP BAP BAP all the way to the river, which means quack quack quack.
> 
> Right now I'm browsing eBay for a cheapish Playstation 3 for OH's Christmas present.

I did wonder about the KGB...The Cystitis Corps of the KGB at least.
No Hollichka (love it!) doesn't 'get' feeding the ducks yet. She observes with great interest and laughs when I do duck impressions and tries to eat the bread herself, but I'm sure the same things would happen if we were standing by an athletics track or a roundabout rather than a duck pond!


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> You've taught me so much, Holly. I had no idea about ferning, or that children's microscopes were so good!

I agree Sarachka, I had no idea ....
Well done Holly and don't worry, we don't mind TMI as we all are a bit :loopy:.
:hugs::hugs::hugs: for both of you


----------



## x-ginge-x

Teehee no they don't use CBFMs and OPKs i watched to make sure :haha: and holly thats some fantastic ferning you got there, retrieved my saliva microscope from behind the drawers last night :flower: and started temping too! I am determined to make a baby this cycle! Even if it means OH is not allowed to touch me on a morning until i've done my science stuff! :blush: :witch: is here properly today TMI...i'm actually leaking now :blush: do I count today as day 1 or yesterday...was only pink twice when I wiped yesterday so do I count todays red flow as first day of my cycle?!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So its confirmed i have an Angel :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey I think I need a microscope to go with my OPK, CBFM....
must must must remeber to actually do the baby dance !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

xMissxZoiex said:


> So its confirmed i have an Angel :cry:


so sorry !!!

be kind to yourself xxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You sound like you've been having a lovely time with OH *Sarachka*, sounds well timed too:winkwink:
> Oh yes I love my stepson's toy microscope- he's always asking me what I'm looking at; when it's saliva I tell the truth, but I think if I told him it was fanny juice and he told his mum that then she'd get the French child protection agency straight round to come and arrest me. It would be the window of opportunity she's been waiting for for years. So I say it's rabbit hair, or rain, or whatever comes to mind:blush:
> If you look at fresh :spermy: you can see live tadpoles darting around.:shrug:oh well it's better than French television.

:rofl: Thanks for the brilliant laugh!!!
Well, we bd twice yesterday and I'm priming dh for another go tonight...sure I'll _really_ have to twist his rubber arm :haha: No smiley today so hopefully we'll catch the girl sperms in the 12 hour-post-o window

So I'm officially in the symptom-spotting-2-week-madness, so here're my symptoms:
sore boobs (been sore since yesterday so they don't really count but I'm determined to keep you all entertained this month)
sore body (too much athletic bding)
irrational paranoia that the chemicals that I mixed for the gardener to spray on my sick orchids are still on my hands and will stop conception (look like a crazy woman constantly sniffing my hands!!!)

...now where did I put my lovely huggy white jackets...


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> So its confirmed i have an Angel :cry:

So sorry :hugs:
If it's any consolation, I conceived my oldest son the cycle after my mc


----------



## x-ginge-x

xMissxZoiex said:


> So its confirmed i have an Angel :cry:

Awww, so sorry to hear it hun :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Hi All! Hadn't had a chance to catch up yet, just wanted to announce I am officially in my TWW as of today!  Fx'ed tightly that this cycle is the one! Hope everyone has/is having a fantastic day!!*

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2686/2686523rab10zfmhd.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Teehee no they don't use CBFMs and OPKs i watched to make sure :haha: and holly thats some fantastic ferning you got there, retrieved my saliva microscope from behind the drawers last night :flower: and started temping too! I am determined to make a baby this cycle! Even if it means OH is not allowed to touch me on a morning until i've done my science stuff! :blush: :witch: is here properly today TMI...i'm actually leaking now :blush: do I count today as day 1 or yesterday...was only pink twice when I wiped yesterday so do I count todays red flow as first day of my cycle?!

Hmm.. i would count today as day 1. I have read that you should count the 1st day u observe spotting, but personally I consider it day 1 until I have actual flow :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> *Hi All! Hadn't had a chance to catch up yet, just wanted to announce I am officially in my TWW as of today!  Fx'ed tightly that this cycle is the one! Hope everyone has/is having a fantastic day!!*

Hi testing buddy :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

xMissxZoiex said:


> So its confirmed i have an Angel :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that dear :hugs: Trust that our bodies know what's best for us, and if it's any consolation, u get to join the rest of us in our BD planning and symptom spotting madness... we are here for you!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Teehee no they don't use CBFMs and OPKs i watched to make sure :haha: and holly thats some fantastic ferning you got there, retrieved my saliva microscope from behind the drawers last night :flower: and started temping too! I am determined to make a baby this cycle! Even if it means OH is not allowed to touch me on a morning until i've done my science stuff! :blush: :witch: is here properly today TMI...i'm actually leaking now :blush: do I count today as day 1 or yesterday...was only pink twice when I wiped yesterday so do I count todays red flow as first day of my cycle?!
> 
> Hmm.. i would count today as day 1. I have read that you should count the 1st day u observe spotting, but personally I consider it day 1 until I have actual flow :flower:Click to expand...

I'm sure I read somewhere that the first day of red flow should be counted as day 1, but I would say yesterday wasn't spotting was more a discharge to begin with? So should I leave it be...1 day shouldn't make too much difference should it?


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> *Hi All! Hadn't had a chance to catch up yet, just wanted to announce I am officially in my TWW as of today!  Fx'ed tightly that this cycle is the one! Hope everyone has/is having a fantastic day!!*
> 
> Hi testing buddy :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Buddy! :hugs: when do u think u will test? Guess i need to update my ticker? i ovulated a day early. perfect b/c we BD'ed yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry for your loss, Zoe


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> ...1 day shouldn't make too much difference should it?

For temping purposes, I don't think it will... I don't usually temp during A/F anyway


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> ...1 day shouldn't make too much difference should it?
> 
> For temping purposes, I don't think it will... I don't usually temp during A/F anywayClick to expand...

I've ordered a CBFM too, but I suppose it won't matter too much :)


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> *Hi All! Hadn't had a chance to catch up yet, just wanted to announce I am officially in my TWW as of today!  Fx'ed tightly that this cycle is the one! Hope everyone has/is having a fantastic day!!*
> 
> Hi testing buddy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Buddy! :hugs: when do u think u will test? Guess i need to update my ticker? i ovulated a day early. perfect b/c we BD'ed yesterday :happydance:Click to expand...

WELLLLLLLLLLLL...........I have a box of 25 tests so I'm itching to poas from Monday :haha:
We bd twice yesterday and dh is in for another round tonight :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> *Hi All! Hadn't had a chance to catch up yet, just wanted to announce I am officially in my TWW as of today!  Fx'ed tightly that this cycle is the one! Hope everyone has/is having a fantastic day!!*
> 
> Hi testing buddy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Buddy! :hugs: when do u think u will test? Guess i need to update my ticker? i ovulated a day early. perfect b/c we BD'ed yesterday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> WELLLLLLLLLLLL...........I have a box of 25 tests so I'm itching to poas from Monday :haha:
> We bd twice yesterday and dh is in for another round tonight :winkwink:Click to expand...

Wow! Send me some! :haha: I've only got two cheapies left and one digi. AF is due 11/30 (14DPO), so at the moment, I'm thinking I can wait it out til 12/1 but it depends on if and when I notice any symptoms and how my temps are looking over the next two weeks.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What is everyone using as TTC aids?


----------



## Sarachka

xMissxZoiex said:


> What is everyone using as TTC aids?

Evening primrose oil, zestica which is a fertility friendly lube, and some vits for OH & me. What about you?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I could do with some help on the vitamin side of things as I have no idea where to start, I have some cod liver oil capsules and some folic acid somewhere what else is beneficial to take???


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My DF is on a list as long as my arm lol he has low sperm mobility

but for me
EPO
I will be taking Soy isoflavones Next cycle
Conceive plus
Diva cup
CBFM
Boots FM
& OPKs


----------



## Sarachka

Omega 3! I take the sanatogen 'mother to be' combo of folic acid and omega 3. OH takes wellman conception plus tablets.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

x-ginge-x said:


> I could do with some help on the vitamin side of things as I have no idea where to start, I have some cod liver oil capsules and some folic acid somewhere what else is beneficial to take???

EPO is really good for your CM you can take it up untill ovulation but not after x


----------



## Sarachka

Zoe! I suspect my OH has slow swimmers. What do you give him??!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im just going to make a drink lol and i will post it  x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Right ok so he is on

Vitamin E - 1600mg (4 Tablets) - Tesco
Vitamin C - 2000mg (2 tablets) - Tesco
Maca - 2000mg (4 tablets) - Ebay - https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250367822004&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT
Tribulus Terrestris - 2000mg (2 tablets) - eBay - https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280581234397&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT
Ginseng - 1200mg (2 tablets) - eBay - Cant find the link just search it one ebay
Zinc - 60mg (4 tablets) - eBay - https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Supplia-Zinc...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item230b597e90
Acetyl L-carnitine - 3000mg (4 tablets) - eBay - https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270655520700&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT
Calcium + Vit D - 800mg (2 tablets) - Tesco
Magnesium - 500mg (1 tablet) - Tesco
Selenium - 1000mcg (5 tablets) - Ebay - https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Selenium-365...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item483a575748
Beta Alanine - 3000mg (4 tablets) - ebay - https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648191132&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT

I think thats it all
My DF truly rattles :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok will call into our local store for some EPO...and what do you ladies give your OH's ?? I have some zinc for him somewhere, and someone recommended Vitamin C?? anything else??


----------



## Sarachka

xMissxZoiex said:


> Right ok so he is on
> 
> Vitamin E - 1600mg (4 Tablets)
> Vitamin C - 2000mg (2 tablets)
> Maca - 2000mg (4 tablets)
> Tribulus Terrestris - 2000mg (2 tablets)
> Ginseng - 1200mg (2 tablets)
> Zinc - 60mg (4 tablets)
> Acetyl L-carnitine - 3000mg (4 tablets)
> Calcium + Vit D - 800mg (2 tablets)
> Magnesium - 500mg (1 tablet)
> Selenium - 1000mg (5 tablets)
> Beta Alanine - 3000mg (4 tablets)
> 
> I think thats it all
> My DF truly rattles :haha:

Wowzer, that's quite the list there!


----------



## Sarachka

This is whats in one wellman tablet:

Nutritional Information
Average Per Tablet
% RDA
Lycopene Extract	1.5mg	--
Peruvian Maca Extract	250 mg	--
Pine Bark Extract	30 mg	--
Octacosanol	3 mg	--
Inositol	40 mcg	--
L-Glutathione	2.5 mg	--
L-Arginine	10 mg	--
Siberian Ginseng Extract	30 mg	--
Co-enzyme Q10	2 mg	--
L-Carnitine Tartrate	50 mg	--
Citrus Bioflavonoids	10 mg	--
Vitamin A (2500 IU)	750 µg RE	94
Vitamin D3 (as 600 IU)	15 µg	300
Vitamin E	30 mg - &#945; TE	250
Vitamin C	90 mg	113
Thiamin (Vitamin B1)	12 mg	1091
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2)	5 mg 357
Niacin (Vitamin B3)	18 mg NE	113
Vitamin B6	10 mg	714
Folacin (Folic Acid)	400 µg	200
Vitamin B12	75 µg	3000
Biotin	150 µg	300
Pantothenic Acid	10 mg	167
Magnesium	60 mg	16
Iron	6 mg	43
Zinc	15 mg	150
Copper	1000 µg	100
Manganese	0.5 mg	25
Selenium	150 µg	273
Chromium	50 µg	125
mg - milligram, µg &#8211; microgram, I.U. - International Units, 
RDA - Recommended Daily allowance (EC)


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Wow! Send me some! :haha: I've only got two cheapies left and one digi. AF is due 11/30 (14DPO), so at the moment, I'm thinking I can wait it out til 12/1 but it depends on if and when I notice any symptoms and how my temps are looking over the next two weeks.

I ordered from our pharmaceuticals supplier and paid the same price as 2 from the shops
I'm interested and clueless: what should the temps be doing if we're pregnant?


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> My DF is on a list as long as my arm lol he has low sperm mobility
> 
> but for me
> EPO
> I will be taking Soy isoflavones Next cycle
> Conceive plus
> Diva cup
> CBFM
> Boots FM
> & OPKs

This cycle I took:
Soy isoflavins day 2-7
EPO until yesterday
Preconception vits
Vit Bs
Cranberry (to sway for a girl)
Calcium & Magnesium (until I ran out)
Moon cup
opk's

Fx it did the trick :pink:


----------



## TrinityMom

I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!
I MADE MAYONNAISE FOR THE FIRST TIME AND IT IS YUMMY!

Had a whole lot of eggs from our sweet chickens and had to find something to do with them


----------



## x-ginge-x

TrinityMom said:


> I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!
> I MADE MAYONNAISE FOR THE FIRST TIME AND IT IS YUMMY!
> 
> Had a whole lot of eggs from our sweet chickens and had to find something to do with them

how do you make your own mayo ?? i'd love to make some for OH i think its vile but he loves it lol:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

My OH luuuuurves Mayo too. He has a massive dollop of it on just about everything he eats. I used to like it ok but have started to love it now too bc he always adds it to my plate too!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

mmmm Mayo & Tuna on Rice, one of my fav meals!


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Send me some! :haha: I've only got two cheapies left and one digi. AF is due 11/30 (14DPO), so at the moment, I'm thinking I can wait it out til 12/1 but it depends on if and when I notice any symptoms and how my temps are looking over the next two weeks.
> 
> I ordered from our pharmaceuticals supplier and paid the same price as 2 from the shops
> I'm interested and clueless: what should the temps be doing if we're pregnant?Click to expand...

most importantly, they should stay about the coverline. if it does go below, as long as it's only for a day (and it doesn't happen often) then that is ok. If it drops for a single day between 7 DPO and 10 DPO, that is fantastic b/c that could mean possible implantation dip! :happydance: I've read in different places implantation can occur between 6dpo-12dpo, but my period normally starts after 13 DPO. 12dpo is just too close for me to misinterpret temp falls due to AF approach as implantation dip. Also after implantation has occured some women see a 3rd shift in temps where they go even higher (littlespy did :thumbup:) and that is the most promising clue to pregnancy before taking an actual test. 

Personally speaking, I'm gonna be looking for a trend of rising temps without very many drops, or drops that occur over no more than one day. Last cycle i knew i wasn't pregnant b/c even tho my temps stayed well above the coverline, my charts trend was my temp would spike, then gradually fall over a few days. this time I'll be hoping for the opposite


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I think I have to wait another cycle before I can use it though? Aren't you meant to start using it on the first day of your cycle?
> 
> :-#:shhh: *Crunchie* I told you not to tell anyone!
> You have from day 1 to 5 to set it, but Mr. Postman arrived on day 8, I suppose he wasn't to know, so I set the CBFM at day 5 and just add 3 each day to have my 'real' O- though my cycles are all:loopy::fool: so it all comes to the same!
> You did a really good deal there on E bay *xGingex* Well done! _If_ I get preggars I'll give my CBFM to someone on BnB for free.....:flower:Click to expand...

Evening Ladies! 

Boy oh boy we really can chat a lot can't we?! :haha: 

I've only been away since yesterday and it feels like forever! :haha:

Just had to sneak in and say to *HollyMonkey*... could i be the one to get your free CBFM *WHEN* you get preggers? (*NOT 'IF'*:thumbup::haha:

Ok you are gonna have to give me a sec to catch up with whats been going on.... :rofl: 

BRB... :kiss::kiss:kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> And while I'm at it, here are today's saliva results...What were you saying *Moominmumma* about men thinking we turn baby making into a science rather than a chance for more nookie?! I can't believe I studied Art and English, I think I missed my vocation there. I should have gone into Fertility Research studies:dohh:

:winkwink: lol HollyMonkey! I never knew that science would become so interesting :haha: Well it was ok at school but thought noooo i'll never use it so it doesnt matter.....who'd of thought it! :rofl:

Would u mind teaching me some of what u know about all this ferning stuff and microscopes? And tadpoles :rofl: loved your earlier comments!! :happydance:

Or at least please let me know which website u use!? lol! As i have noooo idea about all this and it actually looks quite interesting! 

And the microscope u use.... is it like a proper science lab one or can u use a normal (and cheaper :haha:) one?

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## emandi

My lovely :loopy: friends,
I need your advice. Or reassurance?
I had positive OPK yesterday at 2pm and later at 6pm even more positive.
Today at 2pm the line wasn't as dark as control line - negative.
Positive OPK means ovulation is coming in 12-36 hours. Eggy after releasing survives for 12-24 hours. We def do some :sex: tonight. Hope there is stil chance. (We :sex: also yesterday morning.)
My questions are: Is OPK posive only before or also during ovulation. Did I ovulated already?
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

If I count the shortest times it doesn't look good.


----------



## MoominMumma

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies, mind if i join you?
> 
> I think ive had a MC last cycle :( just waiting for tomorrows blood results to confirm it. but i had very heavy bleeding and lots of pain for 3days then i lost all my preg symptoms
> 
> I worked out that if i have had a 'normal' cycle after this then i would be 5/6dpo

Hey Zoie! 

Welcome to the Fertile Myrtle Loonies! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about your MC last cycle! :cry: :hugs: :kiss:

But all the ladies here and on the rest of bnb are fab! And we are all here for you whenever you need us! :thumbup:

Even if we are a bit (or very :winkwink:) :fool:! 

xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I thought it was positive before you ovulate and you release the eggy 12 hours after your surge?! someone correct me if i'm wrong ;)


----------



## MoominMumma

emandi said:


> My lovely :loopy: friends,
> I need your advice. Or reassurance?
> I had positive OPK yesterday at 2pm and later at 6pm even more positive.
> Today at 2pm the line wasn't as dark as control line - negative.
> Positive OPK means ovulation is coming in 12-36 hours. Eggy after releasing survives for 12-24 hours. We def do some :sex: tonight. Hope there is stil chance. (We :sex: also yesterday morning.)
> My questions are: Is OPK posive only before or also during ovulation. Did I ovulated already?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> If I count the shortest times it doesn't look good.

I'm not sure about how long the OPK stays positive for hun but by the sound of it you may of O'd yesterday or today so going by that... and also the fact that the :spermy:can last for up to 5 days in the body.... as long as u BD'd yesterday and today (which u have) u should have a good chance of catching the eggy!! 

Sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust: and :hugs: and :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Just tested today's cup of wee. My OPKs were negative, which is what they should be. I use about 4 different Ovulation calculators on my phone and my ticker, and they each say different days! I've got ones saying Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sunday!! I'll miss BD tonight and do all 4 of those days. Does that sound wise?!


----------



## Crunchie

Molly- how did the docs go ??? the lady doctor ? have you said and I have missed it ????

lol ! 

day one of no bread as per the NHS and goal to lose ten pounds 

I miss bread !!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Molly- how did the docs go ??? the lady doctor ? have you said and I have missed it ????
> 
> lol !
> 
> day one of no bread as per the NHS and goal to lose ten pounds
> 
> I miss bread !!!!!

I don't think she did. I was waiting for an update myself. i guess between the :baby:s and OH, her hands are too full to update yet:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> My lovely :loopy: friends,
> I need your advice. Or reassurance?
> I had positive OPK yesterday at 2pm and later at 6pm even more positive.
> Today at 2pm the line wasn't as dark as control line - negative.
> Positive OPK means ovulation is coming in 12-36 hours. Eggy after releasing survives for 12-24 hours. We def do some :sex: tonight. Hope there is stil chance. (We :sex: also yesterday morning.)
> My questions are: Is OPK posive only before or also during ovulation. Did I ovulated already?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> If I count the shortest times it doesn't look good.

Wish i knew the answer :shrug: sorry. temping is my choice so i can pinpoint the exact day of ovulation, although it only narrows it to a 24hr time span. if u did ovulate, sounds like u did a good job of getting BD'ing in, but i would keep bd'ing until i am sure O occured. do u use O calculators?


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> So its confirmed i have an Angel :cry:

So sorry to hear that Miss Zoie. Big :hug: to you
GL for this round:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!
> I MADE MAYONNAISE FOR THE FIRST TIME AND IT IS YUMMY!
> 
> Had a whole lot of eggs from our sweet chickens and had to find something to do with them
> 
> how do you make your own mayo ?? i'd love to make some for OH i think its vile but he loves it lol:thumbup:Click to expand...

Whisk egg yolks in a warm bowl. Add salt and mustard. S-l-o-w-l-y add oil while constantly whisking and viola! Mayonnaise!

Now the trick is to not eat it all

I am so annoyed - had a power cut for 2 hours - when my favourite comedies of the week were on


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> This is whats in one wellman tablet:
> 
> Nutritional Information
> Average Per Tablet
> % RDA
> Lycopene Extract	1.5mg	--
> Peruvian Maca Extract	250 mg	--
> Pine Bark Extract	30 mg	--
> Octacosanol	3 mg	--
> Inositol	40 mcg	--
> L-Glutathione	2.5 mg	--
> L-Arginine	10 mg	--
> Siberian Ginseng Extract	30 mg	--
> Co-enzyme Q10	2 mg	--
> L-Carnitine Tartrate	50 mg	--
> Citrus Bioflavonoids	10 mg	--
> Vitamin A (2500 IU)	750 µg RE	94
> Vitamin D3 (as 600 IU)	15 µg	300
> Vitamin E	30 mg - &#945; TE	250
> Vitamin C	90 mg	113
> Thiamin (Vitamin B1)	12 mg	1091
> Riboflavin (Vitamin B2)	5 mg 357
> Niacin (Vitamin B3)	18 mg NE	113
> Vitamin B6	10 mg	714
> Folacin (Folic Acid)	400 µg	200
> Vitamin B12	75 µg	3000
> Biotin	150 µg	300
> Pantothenic Acid	10 mg	167
> Magnesium	60 mg	16
> Iron	6 mg	43
> Zinc	15 mg	150
> Copper	1000 µg	100
> Manganese	0.5 mg	25
> Selenium	150 µg	273
> Chromium	50 µg	125
> mg - milligram, µg  microgram, I.U. - International Units,
> RDA - Recommended Daily allowance (EC)

WTF! :rofl:
We really _are_ a bunch of nutters! I was a bit worried you might think I was weird for posting my CM ferning samples, but the entire contents of Wellman tablets *Sarachka* is really demented! I luv ya!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

What's everyone doing / done for dinner? I might do a tuna pasta bake


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed...stayed up til 1am yesterday so i need an early night (9pm here)

And Sarachka, we had mashed potatoes, soya sausages and egg (you can see we have a surplus of eggs at the moment. Egg mayo sarmies for the boys tomorrow :haha:). Luckily the stove was still warm after cooking the sausages so we could cook the eggs after the black out


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:
I'm having chicken curry, sauce from a bottle. (Sorry Trinitymom, me not veggie!) I haven't been in the kitchen much this evening because DH came home early and said he'd do LO's dinner/bath/bed routine while I went for a run...so quick food for dindins tonight.

Of course you can have my CBFM* Moominmumma*, _on condition _that when you've finished with it you pass it on to another BnB member for free, and that person must do likewise etc...I won't part with it 'til after the 12 week scan mind you, just to be on the safe side.

*Trinitymom* I know you've gone to bed but tomorrow I'll get a pic of our chickens to send you, they're dwarf chickens and lay yummy little bitesize eggs. And you made me laugh, :haha: you mad woman you, sniffing your hands! Don't worry, a bit of toxic on your hands won't affect conception. It's all going on deep in a cellular underworld we can't even begin to imagine...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Like the Hot Stuff avatar* Sarachka*!Here's the Russian translation for you,(hope pic is bigger if you click on it!) and the Russian Dolls are just to share with you a prized possession of mine- a friend brought them back from a trip to Russia as a gift for me, and the smallest doll is about half the size of my little finger nail, all beautifully painted.
 



Attached Files:







russian lady.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









russian dolls.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> I'm having chicken curry, sauce from a bottle. (Sorry Trinitymom, me not veggie!) I haven't been in the kitchen much this evening because DH came home early and said he'd do LO's dinner/bath/bed routine while I went for a run...so quick food for dindins tonight.
> 
> Of course you can have my CBFM* Moominmumma*, _on condition _that when you've finished with it you pass it on to another BnB member for free, and that person must do likewise etc...I won't part with it 'til after the 12 week scan mind you, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> *Trinitymom* I know you've gone to bed but tomorrow I'll get a pic of our chickens to send you, they're dwarf chickens and lay yummy little bitesize eggs. And you made me laugh, :haha: you mad woman you, sniffing your hands! Don't worry, a bit of toxic on your hands won't affect conception. It's all going on deep in a cellular underworld we can't even begin to imagine...

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I have chickens, Princess layer, nugget and Dipper ! such :winkwink: lovely hens


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh I love your matryoshka dolls! I really regret not getting any blue ones as blue is my favourite colour. I have a set from Kiev that depict a traditional Ukrainian folk story. I collect things to do with matryoshkas, my phone case, stickers, earrings, necklaces etc. 

Glad you like the av, thats back when I had REALLY blonde hair, which has now toned down a lot with low lights. I miss being a blonde though!! I bet blonde me would be knocked up by now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And while I'm at it, here are today's saliva results...What were you saying *Moominmumma* about men thinking we turn baby making into a science rather than a chance for more nookie?! I can't believe I studied Art and English, I think I missed my vocation there. I should have gone into Fertility Research studies:dohh:
> 
> :winkwink: lol HollyMonkey! I never knew that science would become so interesting :haha: Well it was ok at school but thought noooo i'll never use it so it doesnt matter.....who'd of thought it! :rofl:
> 
> Would u mind teaching me some of what u know about all this ferning stuff and microscopes? And tadpoles :rofl: loved your earlier comments!! :happydance:
> 
> Or at least please let me know which website u use!? lol! As i have noooo idea about all this and it actually looks quite interesting!
> 
> And the microscope u use.... is it like a proper science lab one or can u use a normal (and cheaper :haha:) one?
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

OMG I see that across the generations education hasn't changed, I was soooo the same! If I have a second life I will be a biology teacher in a girl's school (yes, I went to an all girl's high school) to teach the poor souls something USEFUL. That they can apply in real life! Litmus paper? _You don't need Litmus paper! _You need *Lutenizing Hormone *paper! And I was through and through an arts student, all my astounding scientific ferning stuff is thanks to a few wasted hours of my life going deeper and deeper into the ferning depths that Google offers. Tap in 'ferning' and go from there...Goodluck, take plenty of water and other provisions, it may be a long time until you surface..
And as for the microscope, a good quality toy one is perfect. I think we gave this one to Simon for his 6th birthday??.....
And actually my_ real _second life dream is to be a Gospel singer, I'm skinny and white, and can't sing to save my life. The Biology bit I might do as a day job....


----------



## Kylarsmom

TrinityMom said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My DF is on a list as long as my arm lol he has low sperm mobility
> 
> but for me
> EPO
> I will be taking Soy isoflavones Next cycle
> Conceive plus
> Diva cup
> CBFM
> Boots FM
> & OPKs
> 
> This cycle I took:
> Soy isoflavins day 2-7
> EPO until yesterday
> Preconception vits
> Vit Bs
> Cranberry (to sway for a girl)
> Calcium & Magnesium (until I ran out)
> Moon cup
> opk's
> 
> Fx it did the trick :pink:Click to expand...

Cranberry dries up CM! Be careful! I did that last month to sway for a girl and got NO cm around O... did research, thats what it does to you! so be careful with the cranberry!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

For you ladies trying for an individual sex this is a good article to read
https://www.fertilinet.com/sexofbaby.htm

If you want a girl your not allowed an orgasm! :haha:

Im having a lovely chinese for tea! Naughty me lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

France V. England match tonight- always fun in our household!:ninja:

My vitamins- I'm currently taking Elevit, but am going to change back to the ones I had pre-conception and during pregnancy for LO - Femibion Grossesse, since the Elevit ones make me feel sick every morning for 15mins after taking them.:sick: Don't want that in the 2ww now do we?:winkwink:
Apart from that, Grapefruit juice, Sunflower seeds (which I keep forgetting to eat or reject in favour of a fat scrummy choccy bar) and no strong coffee. I had a few wine free days but am now back to my fatalistic self :blush:Viola!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- I LOVE the duck picture! Thank you! Also, congratulations on the ferns! Woo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kylarsmom said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My DF is on a list as long as my arm lol he has low sperm mobility
> 
> but for me
> EPO
> I will be taking Soy isoflavones Next cycle
> Conceive plus
> Diva cup
> CBFM
> Boots FM
> & OPKs
> 
> This cycle I took:
> Soy isoflavins day 2-7
> EPO until yesterday
> Preconception vits
> Vit Bs
> Cranberry (to sway for a girl)
> Calcium & Magnesium (until I ran out)
> Moon cup
> opk's
> 
> Fx it did the trick :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Cranberry dries up CM! Be careful! I did that last month to sway for a girl and got NO cm around O... did research, thats what it does to you! so be careful with the cranberry!Click to expand...

:holly: Oo what fun! Hello Kylarsmom:wave: Would you like a:coffee:?


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> For you ladies trying for an individual sex this is a good article to read
> https://www.fertilinet.com/sexofbaby.htm
> 
> If you want a girl your not allowed an orgasm! :haha:

That's the theory...but...um....:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ooh I love your matryoshka dolls! I really regret not getting any blue ones as blue is my favourite colour. I have a set from Kiev that depict a traditional Ukrainian folk story. I collect things to do with matryoshkas, my phone case, stickers, earrings, necklaces etc.
> 
> Glad you like the av, thats back when I had REALLY blonde hair, which has now toned down a lot with low lights. I miss being a blonde though!! I bet blonde me would be knocked up by now!

Me too- 'Accessorize' I find weirdly does loads of matryoshka stuff, I'll send you pic of my toilet bag and coin purse and phone charm from there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh i'm so bad tempered it's :af: that does this to me. I'm also really another with my OH its 8:20pm and he's in bed because he spent all night and all morning playing on his xbox 360....he has a shock coming though because what he doesn't know is i've passworded the xbox so it only has 6 n 1/2 hours of gameplay and the internet will only work between the hours of 5.30pm and midnight :) which goes for me too :haha: so he can't whine by saying i'm on the laptop all the time. (the xbox is technically mine so I have every right to password it )


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey- I LOVE the duck picture! Thank you! Also, congratulations on the ferns! Woo!

My pleasure:hugs: Couldn't help but think of you in front of ducks!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> I'm having chicken curry, sauce from a bottle. (Sorry Trinitymom, me not veggie!) I haven't been in the kitchen much this evening because DH came home early and said he'd do LO's dinner/bath/bed routine while I went for a run...so quick food for dindins tonight.
> 
> Of course you can have my CBFM* Moominmumma*, _on condition _that when you've finished with it you pass it on to another BnB member for free, and that person must do likewise etc...I won't part with it 'til after the 12 week scan mind you, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> *Trinitymom* I know you've gone to bed but tomorrow I'll get a pic of our chickens to send you, they're dwarf chickens and lay yummy little bitesize eggs. And you made me laugh, :haha: you mad woman you, sniffing your hands! Don't worry, a bit of toxic on your hands won't affect conception. It's all going on deep in a cellular underworld we can't even begin to imagine...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I have chickens, Princess layer, nugget and Dipper ! such :winkwink: lovely hensClick to expand...

:happydance: Ooohhh Tomorrow is Chickens Day:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG I see that across the generations education hasn't changed, I was soooo the same! If I have a second life I will be a biology teacher in a girl's school (yes, I went to an all girl's high school) to teach the poor souls something USEFUL. That they can apply in real life! Litmus paper? _You don't need Litmus paper! _You need *Lutenizing Hormone *paper! And I was through and through an arts student, all my astounding scientific ferning stuff is thanks to a few wasted hours of my life going deeper and deeper into the ferning depths that Google offers. Tap in 'ferning' and go from there...Goodluck, take plenty of water and other provisions, it may be a long time until you surface..
> And as for the microscope, a good quality toy one is perfect. I think we gave this one to Simon for his 6th birthday??.....
> And actually my_ real _second life dream is to be a Gospel singer, I'm skinny and white, and can't sing to save my life. The Biology bit I might do as a day job....

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Gospel singer!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I did the Biology and science tutor bit for a few years. Paid good money and I could do it part time. I soon realised that the trick to getting the grade 12 boys to pay attention was a wonderbra :haha: they all passed tho
I also went to an all girl high school - a convent no less! My friend and I want to do real sex ed classes in high schools for girls so they can ask all the questions they can't ask their teachers and they won't get judged 

This is me _really_ going to bed now


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies, I just managed to catch up on your posts today. Phew! My goodness we all chat more than a room full of grannies. :winkwink: I've caught up on much but I'm sorry that I can't comment on it all as I'd like but today is crazy and I simply feel overwhelmed. :hugs: to all though! Oh and welcome to our newest fertile myrtile(s) and a great big :hug: for miss zoi (sorry if I got the spelling wrong dear!).


----------



## Sarachka

OMG you ladies have to check out this site for a laugh:

https://damnyouautocorrect.com/

I'm laughing so much I can't breath!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> My lovely :loopy: friends,
> I need your advice. Or reassurance?
> I had positive OPK yesterday at 2pm and later at 6pm even more positive.
> Today at 2pm the line wasn't as dark as control line - negative.
> Positive OPK means ovulation is coming in 12-36 hours. Eggy after releasing survives for 12-24 hours. We def do some :sex: tonight. Hope there is stil chance. (We :sex: also yesterday morning.)
> My questions are: Is OPK posive only before or also during ovulation. Did I ovulated already?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> If I count the shortest times it doesn't look good.

You've covered all your bases, you'll be just fine. The fact that you :sex: _before_ that positive (at 2pm or at 6pm, same difference, is great) You may not have even O'd yet but my guess is you have and that :spermy: from yesterday is already there waiting, and anything you do tonight is just sensible back up. Go for it my girl:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh i'm so bad tempered it's :af: that does this to me. I'm also really another with my OH its 8:20pm and he's in bed because he spent all night and all morning playing on his xbox 360....he has a shock coming though because what he doesn't know is i've passworded the xbox so it only has 6 n 1/2 hours of gameplay and the internet will only work between the hours of 5.30pm and midnight :) which goes for me too :haha: so he can't whine by saying i'm on the laptop all the time. (the xbox is technically mine so I have every right to password it )

Smash it up:grr: Tell him it's you or the Xbox:tease:
The password sounds quite cunning though. You need that :baby:-That will get OH off the xbox!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies, I just managed to catch up on your posts today. Phew! My goodness we all chat more than a room full of grannies. :winkwink: I've caught up on much but I'm sorry that I can't comment on it all as I'd like but today is crazy and I simply feel overwhelmed. :hugs: to all though! Oh and welcome to our newest fertile myrtile(s) and a great big :hug: for miss zoi (sorry if I got the spelling wrong dear!).

I know how you feel, I have trouble catching up if I'm away for a few hours!:book:_ And _I'm one of the granny chatting culprits!:jo:(In between being a Page 3 Glamour model! :holly:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG I see that across the generations education hasn't changed, I was soooo the same! If I have a second life I will be a biology teacher in a girl's school (yes, I went to an all girl's high school) to teach the poor souls something USEFUL. That they can apply in real life! Litmus paper? _You don't need Litmus paper! _You need *Lutenizing Hormone *paper! And I was through and through an arts student, all my astounding scientific ferning stuff is thanks to a few wasted hours of my life going deeper and deeper into the ferning depths that Google offers. Tap in 'ferning' and go from there...Goodluck, take plenty of water and other provisions, it may be a long time until you surface..
> And as for the microscope, a good quality toy one is perfect. I think we gave this one to Simon for his 6th birthday??.....
> And actually my_ real _second life dream is to be a Gospel singer, I'm skinny and white, and can't sing to save my life. The Biology bit I might do as a day job....
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Gospel singer!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I did the Biology and science tutor bit for a few years. Paid good money and I could do it part time. I soon realised that the trick to getting the grade 12 boys to pay attention was a wonderbra :haha: they all passed tho
> I also went to an all girl high school - a convent no less! My friend and I want to do real sex ed classes in high schools for girls so they can ask all the questions they can't ask their teachers and they won't get judged
> 
> This is me _really_ going to bed nowClick to expand...

You may laugh Trinitymom but I have a piano book of Gospel that I plonk painstakingly through singing along out of tune to. An' if dat don't summon da BFP I do'n know wat will, yay hallalujah bless da hpt. But I'm very bad on the piano, my rendition of "Happy Days" is sooo slow, it's more like a funeral durge. But in my mind's ear I hear glory. So there:sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OMG you ladies have to check out this site for a laugh:
> 
> https://damnyouautocorrect.com/
> 
> I'm laughing so much I can't breath!

Wollongong! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

I hope it made you laugh Holly. As n iPhone user I know the frustration. Some of those are hilarious!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Evening ladies! i've been keeping up quietly in the background, but (for some odd reason) i decided to re-read some of our original posts. looking back over Kit_Cat, LittleSpy and Essie's posts where they were wondering about symptoms... it's kinda heart warming to know how their stories ended! awww!! *

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/blogs/kerribug2004/congratsBFP.gif


i didn't forget the rest of us fertile myrtles, here u go https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2238/2238077o0i4eqe1tj.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: ticker update :D only 37 days to xmas ladies :D i've removed his restrictions for now he promises to get back into a normal pattern  (after throwing a 20 minute tantrum :lol:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: ticker update :D only 37 days to xmas ladies :D i've removed his restrictions for now he promises to get back into a normal pattern  (after throwing a 20 minute tantrum :lol:)

how kind of u!! :haha: what time is it where you are? its 7pm here


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :haha: ticker update :D only 37 days to xmas ladies :D i've removed his restrictions for now he promises to get back into a normal pattern  (after throwing a 20 minute tantrum :lol:)
> 
> how kind of u!! :haha: what time is it where you are? its 7pm hereClick to expand...

Its 01:49am welcome to thursday :winkwink: time for bed goodnight:kiss::sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all,

I may have screwed up m chances this month, literally. OH came home last night after a few drinks feeling very amerous ... And it's so much easier to just give him what he wants in moments like that. So that means that there has only been on day this cycle so far when we didn't do the nasty, which means by the end of the weekend I'll be sore as anything and not producing nice ewcm. Gonna treat my EPO as smarties today

How are we all?


----------



## x-ginge-x

morning sarachka im freezing if that counts for anything :haha: i have hydrotherapy this morning and its sooo cold!


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I may have screwed up m chances this month, literally. OH came home last night after a few drinks feeling very amerous ... And it's so much easier to just give him what he wants in moments like that. So that means that there has only been on day this cycle so far when we didn't do the nasty, which means by the end of the weekend I'll be sore as anything and not producing nice ewcm. Gonna treat my EPO as smarties today
> 
> How are we all?

Sarachka, maybe you cold try Pre-seed, I did last night and it felt lovely :blush:. And of course it's sperm friendly. The only thing ... it's a bit expensive :wacko:.
:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ouch :( been poked with a sharp needle and they took 4 vials of blood! Glad thats over with!


----------



## Crunchie

holllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

have you get the 3 bars yet ??????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> holllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> have you get the 3 bars yet ??????

No:growlmad: 
But the LH line is getting darker and the Estrogen one lighter...https://https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html
And you? How many you got? Don't tell me you've got 4 bars:^o coz I won't believe you


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes Crunchie I just remembered you feed your machine in the evening don't you? :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew! Well done xGingex! Drink a pint of Guinness now.:beer:

Hi All :hi: Just sweeping through, we have ongoing curtain issues in our house which I'm trying to sort out today](*,) (remember that fatal day DH drilled through the France Telecom cable putting up the curtain rail?:dohh:)

My ticker tells me I am entering my fertile period :happydance: still 2 bars on the cbfm though...


----------



## emandi

Hi ladies :flower:,
just to add to my confusion-my OPK is positive again (tuesday +, yesterday -) :dohh::dohh::dohh:.

BTW where is Holly??? Maybe too busy in her lab analyzing her bodily liquids :haha:. Or maybe she discovered 3 bars on her posh CBFM and is busy :sex: ...

And Molly has been neglecting us lately :ignore:. Maybe we shoud forgive her this time as she is in her peak season :winkwink:.

But Holly, you definitely owe us explanation! :sulk:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of you :loopy: ladies
 



Attached Files:







18112010140.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## newbie_ttc

:flower: Morning all! How is everyone today?

Emandi, those opks are confusing me :shrug: Just keep up the BD to cover all the bases and we'll be praying for DH strength :haha:

Hope everything goes welll with the hydrotheraphy today Ging :thumbup:

Holly, we'll excuse you for today but we expect you back here as soon as the curtains are handled!!

Sarachka u and OH have been pretty busy! When do you find time to catch up with us! :haha:

*Symptom alert* woke up this morning with a semi-sore boob... is that normal for 2dpo? As much as i embrace a SB (as I think this will be my #1 predictor of a pending BFP), I wasn't expecting to see that for another week or so. Hope it goes away (and comes back next week) or else this will be a looong TWW.:dohh:

Catch u myrtles/turtles later :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hi ladies :flower:,
> just to add to my confusion-my OPK is positive again (tuesday +, yesterday -) :dohh::dohh::dohh:.
> 
> BTW where is Holly??? Maybe too busy in her lab analyzing her bodily liquids :haha:. Or maybe she discovered 3 bars on her posh CBFM and is busy :sex: ...
> 
> And Molly has been neglecting us lately :ignore:. Maybe we shoud forgive her this time as she is in her peak season :winkwink:.
> 
> But Holly, you definitely owe us explanation! :sulk:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of you :loopy: ladies

I'm here!:wave:I'm here!:wave:

Gosh more works of art to frame Emandi! You're gonna be exhausted, since you should really keep at it :sex:while that LH is surging....
It's one monster O you're having:thumbup: Twins maybe?:haha:

I'm afraid The Lab was closed this morning, I opened a Curtain Boutique instead:shrug: But promise great things for tomorrow...I have a few more jobs to do, going to the supermarket mainly, and then this evening DH is deserting me to go to the running club so I'll be back:happydance:...:comp:

Just as well you got some preseed:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> :flower: Morning all! How is everyone today?
> 
> Emandi, those opks are confusing me :shrug: Just keep up the BD to cover all the bases and we'll be praying for DH strength :haha:
> 
> Hope everything goes welll with the hydrotheraphy today Ging :thumbup:
> 
> Holly, we'll excuse you for today but we expect you back here as soon as the curtains are handled!!
> 
> Sarachka u and OH have been pretty busy! When do you find time to catch up with us! :haha:
> 
> *Symptom alert* woke up this morning with a semi-sore boob... is that normal for 2dpo? As much as i embrace a SB (as I think this will be my #1 predictor of a pending BFP), I wasn't expecting to see that for another week or so. Hope it goes away (and comes back next week) or else this will be a looong TWW.:dohh:
> 
> Catch u myrtles/turtles later :kiss:

Thanks for your understanding on the curtains front:flower:
I had sore boobs 2dpo ish with LO so FX'd:dust:
Oh yes and thanks also for the morning coffee and fresh eggs this week Newbie, yum yum:coffee::munch:
Is your boss still out the office?:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi! (and to all you other wonderful ladies!) - I am so sorry I've been neglecting you! I am sorry! Please... forgive me?? :hugs: 

Newbie- SBB's are definitely a symptom! :thumbup: 

I promise I will come back to soon and chat with you all but right now I have to go and bring my DD to school. :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got something to show you ladies ;)

Completely off topic mind!



This is my wedding bouquet...............made it myself today :) 

What do you ladies think?

Back on topic....I have a huge great bruise where the evil lady stabbed me for my blood! all for a good cause though eh?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :flower: Morning all! How is everyone today?
> 
> Emandi, those opks are confusing me :shrug: Just keep up the BD to cover all the bases and we'll be praying for DH strength :haha:
> 
> Hope everything goes welll with the hydrotheraphy today Ging :thumbup:
> 
> Holly, we'll excuse you for today but we expect you back here as soon as the curtains are handled!!
> 
> Sarachka u and OH have been pretty busy! When do you find time to catch up with us! :haha:
> 
> *Symptom alert* woke up this morning with a semi-sore boob... is that normal for 2dpo? As much as i embrace a SB (as I think this will be my #1 predictor of a pending BFP), I wasn't expecting to see that for another week or so. Hope it goes away (and comes back next week) or else this will be a looong TWW.:dohh:
> 
> Catch u myrtles/turtles later :kiss:
> 
> Thanks for your understanding on the curtains front:flower:
> I had sore boobs 2dpo ish with LO so FX'd:dust:
> Oh yes and thanks also for the morning coffee and fresh eggs this week Newbie, yum yum:coffee::munch:
> Is your boss still out the office?:winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

She finally came back yesterday, but she's been so busy she hasn't had the time to load me down with work, so i've been half working, half relaxing :coffee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Emandi! (and to all you other wonderful ladies!) - I am so sorry I've been neglecting you! I am sorry! Please... forgive me?? :hugs:
> 
> Newbie- SBB's are definitely a symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> I promise I will come back to soon and chat with you all but right now I have to go and bring my DD to school. :)

I'm gonna count it then! I am really hoping we did it this time. I am so optimistic since we managed to BD on the day of ovulation, so I will be disappointed if this isn't our month. :sad1:

Thinking about taking a break if that's the case, after only 3 cycles. i feel a little stressed about DH NTNP while I am obsessing over it.:wacko: 1st cycle we were too late, bd'ed @ 1dpo, last cycle we were too early, @ 3 dbo :dohh: Even tho i know there's only a 25% chance of things working out even with all the stars aligning, I hope i'm in that slim margin. [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Otherwise, I'm gonna take it as my cue that this is just not my time right now. :nope: Besides, i prefer to have a summer baby! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Got something to show you ladies ;)
> 
> Completely off topic mind!
> 
> View attachment 137864
> 
> 
> This is my wedding bouquet...............made it myself today :)
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Back on topic....I have a huge great bruise where the evil lady stabbed me for my blood! all for a good cause though eh?

Look at you!! SO talented, can't believe u made that on your own!! very nice:thumbup:

when is the wedding?:wedding:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm alive friends!!!! (I know you were desperately worried!)

I had to go to my great aunt's funeral today and then my mom and I went for lunch. Had to do a quick emergency shoe purchase because I was wearing skinny heels to the funeral and couldn't walk around the mall with the blisters

When I was getting dressed my LO said "Mom, you're so pretty and I so cool" So sweet

Fitted in another :sex: session last night so I think we covered all our bases. Now the wait......

Today's symptoms:
1. almost falling asleep in very long funeral mass
2. sore bbs if I poke them
3. severe craving for coffee and wine
4. sore hips (possible from being too athletic in the bedroom :blush:)


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> OMG you ladies have to check out this site for a laugh:
> 
> https://damnyouautocorrect.com/
> 
> I'm laughing so much I can't breath!

Evening u lovely ladies! :flower::kiss:

How are we all? All good i hope!

Was just catching up with ll the posts and i have to say a massive thanks to *Sarachka* for posting the link to this site!!! It's the funniest thing EVER!!! As i have an Iphone i can soooo identify with this and there has been many a time when i have been very :blush: with the auto correct function! Although it is very handy in some cases :thumbup:, it is also VERY :blush: in others!! :winkwink:

I was :rofl: so much at 'Lady Vagina' :haha: that i have to admit....a little bit of wee wee nearly came out :blush::haha: (thank god for sanitary towels is all i can say :happydance::winkwink:)

What have we all been up to/are we up to today?

OH had to go to the dentist today and it cost £75...so all together this month it has cost over £400 for the work he has had done! So he is very :growlmad: but it can't be helped and it's best to look after your teeth (while u've still got your own! :winkwink:) but as u can imagine...living with a moody man is very testing for anyones patience! :haha:

And i had to go to the opticians today for a routine eye test as i've not been for....*ahem* 2 years *ahem* :blush:... which has resulted in me having to get new glasses which have cost me £135 in total! But the good thing is that they had a buy one get one free offer on and so i got another pair of glasses free!! (so unfortunately i had to have a second pair of £125 glasses FREE!! :happydance::haha::thumbup:) 

So to sum up it has been a very expensive day but it's been an ok day (apart from the weather being rubbish and the small argument that i had with OH about money!) But OH is having a sleep at the mo as the anesthetic (spelling??) was wearing off earlier so he was very moody (hence the argument) and he decided to go for a sleep to cheer up! (FX'd that it works eh ladies!! :happydance::winkwink:)

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

TrinityMom said:


> I'm alive friends!!!! (I know you were desperately worried!)
> 
> I had to go to my great aunt's funeral today and then my mom and I went for lunch. Had to do a quick emergency shoe purchase because I was wearing skinny heels to the funeral and couldn't walk around the mall with the blisters
> 
> When I was getting dressed my LO said "Mom, you're so pretty and I so cool" So sweet
> 
> Fitted in another :sex: session last night so I think we covered all our bases. Now the wait......
> 
> Today's symptoms:
> 1. almost falling asleep in very long funeral mass
> 2. sore bbs if I poke them
> 3. severe craving for coffee and wine
> 4. sore hips (possible from being too athletic in the bedroom :blush:)

Hey hun!

Sorry to hear about your Great Aunt! Were u close to her? :hugs:

How many dpo are u today? 

Sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust: and :hugs: and a :kiss: :flower:

And i've got everything crossed for u!! FX FX FX FX'd!!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Emandi! (and to all you other wonderful ladies!) - I am so sorry I've been neglecting you! I am sorry! Please... forgive me?? :hugs:
> 
> Newbie- SBB's are definitely a symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> I promise I will come back to soon and chat with you all but right now I have to go and bring my DD to school. :)
> 
> I'm gonna count it then! I am really hoping we did it this time. I am so optimistic since we managed to BD on the day of ovulation, so I will be disappointed if this isn't our month. :sad1:
> 
> Thinking about taking a break if that's the case, after only 3 cycles. i feel a little stressed about DH NTNP while I am obsessing over it.:wacko: 1st cycle we were too late, bd'ed @ 1dpo, last cycle we were too early, @ 3 dbo :dohh: Even tho i know there's only a 25% chance of things working out even with all the stars aligning, I hope i'm in that slim margin. [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Otherwise, I'm gonna take it as my cue that this is just not my time right now. :nope: Besides, i prefer to have a summer baby! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww sweetie! :hugs: :hugs: You know what? It's going to happen... even if it's not this cycle. It IS going to happen. Okay? :thumbup: Besides, SBB's are a great symptom for 2 dpo. :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm alive friends!!!! (I know you were desperately worried!)
> 
> I had to go to my great aunt's funeral today and then my mom and I went for lunch. Had to do a quick emergency shoe purchase because I was wearing skinny heels to the funeral and couldn't walk around the mall with the blisters
> 
> When I was getting dressed my LO said "Mom, you're so pretty and I so cool" So sweet
> 
> Fitted in another :sex: session last night so I think we covered all our bases. Now the wait......
> 
> Today's symptoms:
> 1. almost falling asleep in very long funeral mass
> 2. sore bbs if I poke them
> 3. severe craving for coffee and wine
> 4. sore hips (possible from being too athletic in the bedroom :blush:)
> 
> Hey hun!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Great Aunt! Were u close to her? :hugs:
> 
> How many dpo are u today?
> 
> Sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust: and :hugs: and a :kiss: :flower:
> 
> And i've got everything crossed for u!! FX FX FX FX'd!!!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks. No we weren't close. She was very sweet but I didn't see her often. I went for my grandfather - it was his sister


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hehe thanks :D and the wedding *should* be 8th October 2011 but date is subject to change!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good Evening Myrtles, 

Before you ask *Sarachka* I'm cooking a vegetable hot pot for dinner, it's simmering on the stove as I write- low maintenance, high nutrition. Leek, potato, onion, carrot, turnip, a few herbs and Bob's your uncle. (my uncle is _actually_ called Bob:haha:)

Sorry you were at a funeral today *Trinitymom*- at the risk of sounding disrespectfully frivolous at least you got some new shoes- I did warn you I was a shoe fetishist:shrug: I once bought some emergency shoes one day at work- thought I'd wear my fancy high heeled boots but just by walking to the station I was in agony....

I missed the Lady Vagina one *Moominmumma*, I'm going back...


----------



## MoominMumma

x-ginge-x said:


> Hehe thanks :D and the wedding *should* be 8th October 2011 but date is subject to change!

Hehe! My friend who i've known since school is getting married on that day! :thumbup: 

How long have u been engaged hun? :kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Good Evening Myrtles,
> 
> Before you ask *Sarachka* I'm cooking a vegetable hot pot for dinner, it's simmering on the stove as I write- low maintenance, high nutrition. Leek, potato, onion, carrot, turnip, a few herbs and Bob's your uncle. (my uncle is _actually_ called Bob:haha:)
> 
> Sorry you were at a funeral today *Trinitymom*- at the risk of sounding disrespectfully frivolous at least you got some new shoes- I did warn you I was a shoe fetishist:shrug: I once bought some emergency shoes one day at work- thought I'd wear my fancy high heeled boots but just by walking to the station I was in agony....
> 
> I missed the Lady Vagina one *Moominmumma*, I'm going back...

NOTHING frivolous about shoes :)
My mom and I were terrible at the funeral. The priest was so camp (and was wearing AWFUL shoes) and treated the mass like a show and tell for the non-catholics there so we kept stifling giggles. I thought my grandfather was going to get given a gold star for quickest and loudest responses. Brought up weird flashbacks from my convent schooling
(sorry, no offence meant to any catholic/ religious people here :kiss:)


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Good Evening Myrtles,
> 
> Before you ask *Sarachka* I'm cooking a vegetable hot pot for dinner, it's simmering on the stove as I write- low maintenance, high nutrition. Leek, potato, onion, carrot, turnip, a few herbs and Bob's your uncle. (my uncle is _actually_ called Bob:haha:)

AWW am I that predictable? :cry: I don't think I can be bothered with cooking tonight so either he'll do it, or if he's out then I'll have some tea and toast. It's too cold to be stood in my kitchen.

I took 3000mg of EPO today so I expect it will be like a water theme park down there later on.

I changed my avatar bc I found us disturbing so you guys really must have!

*Ginge* that bouquet is gorgeous! Love it, and you must post photos of more wedding planning items ESP THE DRESS!!!!!!

I had a bottle of mountain dew at lunch time oooops caffeine! If we fail this month it will be Charlie's fault for sex last night and my fault for caffeine today. I'm just gonna go for it tonight every night until sunday. I need to hold my wee now. Oh I know! I'll post my OPKs from earlier this week.


----------



## HollyMonkey

...And *xgingex* that's sooo lovely. I'm in admiration, not only because it's beautiful but because I have great difficulty in arranging flowers; think half-plucked chicken and you will have a clear image of a bouquet arranged by me.

*Emandi* Holly has dicovered biscuits too.:hissy: She screams if I go vaguely near the 'baby biscuit' tin in the kitchen and nothing materialises:brat:

Things are hotting up, now that we have official 2wwaiters in our midsts:happydance:What fun!!!

I've been feeling quite tired today, with anchovy cravings(managed to pick some up at the supermarket this evening, phew!) Is this a symptom of O? Come to think of it, I have definate fish cravings, because at midday over my lunch I was watching on tv about smoking salmon (i.e. as in making salmon smoked, not as in rolling fish with tobacco in Rizlas:wacko:) and it gave me massive cravings. Wonder if there's a correlation between the strength of fish craved and LH? Hmmmm there's a field of research for me...:-k
I told you french tv was c**p


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Emandi! (and to all you other wonderful ladies!) - I am so sorry I've been neglecting you! I am sorry! Please... forgive me?? :hugs:
> 
> Newbie- SBB's are definitely a symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> I promise I will come back to soon and chat with you all but right now I have to go and bring my DD to school. :)

What do you think ladies? Do you think we can forgive Molly?:haha:

It's soooo weird that you're taking your DD to school and I've just put mine to bed!! :crib:

:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok ladies.....for my wedding planning items, (i.e. stuff i've got/made so far) Heres the link :D https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10126444&l=3dbddb5373&id=825300345

its a budget wedding hence im doing most myself :D

:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

here is my negative OPK from Monday, didn't test Tuesday, Weds (uyesterday) looked just like this. Will test tonight when I next have to pee.
 



Attached Files:







cd13.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh getting there sarachka :D show us tonights too hehe


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Emandi! (and to all you other wonderful ladies!) - I am so sorry I've been neglecting you! I am sorry! Please... forgive me?? :hugs:
> 
> Newbie- SBB's are definitely a symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> I promise I will come back to soon and chat with you all but right now I have to go and bring my DD to school. :)
> 
> I'm gonna count it then! I am really hoping we did it this time. I am so optimistic since we managed to BD on the day of ovulation, so I will be disappointed if this isn't our month. :sad1:
> 
> Thinking about taking a break if that's the case, after only 3 cycles. i feel a little stressed about DH NTNP while I am obsessing over it.:wacko: 1st cycle we were too late, bd'ed @ 1dpo, last cycle we were too early, @ 3 dbo :dohh: Even tho i know there's only a 25% chance of things working out even with all the stars aligning, I hope i'm in that slim margin. [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Otherwise, I'm gonna take it as my cue that this is just not my time right now. :nope: Besides, i prefer to have a summer baby! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Isnt' that just the poo of the whole ttc business, that _even_ when you get it spot on it still is a pretty slim chance? And then there's the m/c chance once you _are_ pregnant. PMA HollyMonkey, PMA! How on earth did I manage last time!!!???:wacko::wacko::wacko:
Don't worry I reserve the pessimism for myself- I'm sure it's your month newbie:thumbup: "bring on dem simp-tomms!":dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooh getting there sarachka :D show us tonights too hehe

ditto


----------



## Sarachka

Holly re the fish = maybe your body is craving sodium or omega 3??


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Good Evening Myrtles,
> 
> Before you ask *Sarachka* I'm cooking a vegetable hot pot for dinner, it's simmering on the stove as I write- low maintenance, high nutrition. Leek, potato, onion, carrot, turnip, a few herbs and Bob's your uncle. (my uncle is _actually_ called Bob:haha:)
> 
> Sorry you were at a funeral today *Trinitymom*- at the risk of sounding disrespectfully frivolous at least you got some new shoes- I did warn you I was a shoe fetishist:shrug: I once bought some emergency shoes one day at work- thought I'd wear my fancy high heeled boots but just by walking to the station I was in agony....
> 
> I missed the Lady Vagina one *Moominmumma*, I'm going back...

Hehe! Just thinking about it is making me laugh.... think Lady Vagina was on page 3!! :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok ladies.....for my wedding planning items, (i.e. stuff i've got/made so far) Heres the link :D https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10126444&l=3dbddb5373&id=825300345
> 
> its a budget wedding hence im doing most myself :D
> 
> :haha:

That's so lovely, I had a nosey on your facebook site.Thankyou! I'm doing the same, self-made wedding! I call him DH but we have a French Civil Union that the English authorities don't recognise, and before LO came along it didn't matter but when I travel with her to the UK I have to take a thing called a Livret de Famille with me to prove I'm her mum:dohh: Stoopid. So we're getting an internationally recognised marriage at the town hall as soon as I've got all the papers together....administitive nightmare in France! But got my dress- saw it in the summer in the UK visiting my parents- £25. How's that for budget?!!!!But then it is 2nd time round...
Good luck with the prep, those invitations are top stuff:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly re the fish = maybe your body is craving sodium or omega 3??

Yep. Otherwise known as Salty Yum Yum Fish cravings. Anchovy paste on french toasts anyone? I have dozens of them here that I've prepared:munch:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies.....for my wedding planning items, (i.e. stuff i've got/made so far) Heres the link :D https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10126444&l=3dbddb5373&id=825300345
> 
> its a budget wedding hence im doing most myself :D
> 
> :haha:
> 
> That's so lovely, I had a nosey on your facebook site.Thankyou! I'm doing the same, self-made wedding! I call him DH but we have a French Civil Union that the English authorities don't recognise, and before LO came along it didn't matter but when I travel with her to the UK I have to take a thing called a Livret de Famille with me to prove I'm her mum:dohh: Stoopid. So we're getting an internationally recognised marriage at the town hall as soon as I've got all the papers together....administitive nightmare in France! But got my dress- saw it in the summer in the UK visiting my parents- £25. How's that for budget?!!!!But then it is 2nd time round...
> Good luck with the prep, those invitations are top stuff:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :haha: My dress was £60 brand new off ebay from china :happydance: and the joys of paperwork eh? I need papers too, I need my provisional licence and his mothers birth cert as he has no passport or anything! :dohh: not gonna be easy huh!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all you lovely ladies :wave::flower:

Just caught up on the latest....some fabulous symptoms appearing!! How exciting!

Also, same as Holly...I'm waiting until my twelve week scan hopefully comes back :thumbup: before parting with my CBFM. Is there anyone who might benefit from it (for free of course) at end Dec/beginning of Jan 11? It comes with a heap of the sticks too as I just bought them two days before BFP :dohh: That's how much I thought I was pregnant!! :haha:

I know it's a bit of time away and a lot of you already have them but just thought someone might be interested? 

Anyway....I'm off to steep my huge gazongas in iced water while vomiting and farting quite a lot (sorry if TMI but something must have crawled up and died :sick:) I'm particularly loving my balisha beacon style zits that light up a room before I'm even in it and also have never felt more attractive than now with my chip pan head! Ahhh, pregnancy....fills me with joy.....honestly though I am loving every minute!!! Bet y'all can't wait for some of the good stuff eh? :winkwink:

Love and luck my lovelies :hugs: x


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh me me!! I'd gladly receive the cbfm and pass it on to the next... although I hope I won't need it by then!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly re the fish = maybe your body is craving sodium or omega 3??

I've upped my sport quota a bit, so I guess my body is craving extra stuff now. Sod's law often applies to me, so I'm thinking that if I get back into racing (which obviously I stopped with :baby:)then I might fall pregnant! But did my 1st evening session on the track last night and I guess that's why I'm tired and craving salt and Oga3 today...
(So good these anchovy delights, sure you don't want one Sarachka?)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies.....for my wedding planning items, (i.e. stuff i've got/made so far) Heres the link :D https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10126444&l=3dbddb5373&id=825300345
> 
> its a budget wedding hence im doing most myself :D
> 
> :haha:
> 
> That's so lovely, I had a nosey on your facebook site.Thankyou! I'm doing the same, self-made wedding! I call him DH but we have a French Civil Union that the English authorities don't recognise, and before LO came along it didn't matter but when I travel with her to the UK I have to take a thing called a Livret de Famille with me to prove I'm her mum:dohh: Stoopid. So we're getting an internationally recognised marriage at the town hall as soon as I've got all the papers together....administitive nightmare in France! But got my dress- saw it in the summer in the UK visiting my parents- £25. How's that for budget?!!!!But then it is 2nd time round...
> Good luck with the prep, those invitations are top stuff:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...


Wow ginge! The talent continues on this thread! You are very creative indeed, it all looks so lovely. Well done! :flower:

Holly....I know you are as good as married anyway but what a cracking reason to flounce about in a beautiful dress :flower: It will be lovely :thumbup: Oooh, and LO can be dressed up and all gorge too....will be amazing :hugs:

:hugs: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ooh me me!! I'd gladly receive the cbfm and pass it on to the next... although I hope I won't need it by then!!

Maybe we should have a lottery. I'm sure we could work out a fair lottery system for my cbfm. Hold on! I'm not pregnant yet! Mine Mine Mine:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ooh me me!! I'd gladly receive the cbfm and pass it on to the next... although I hope I won't need it by then!!

No worries....all being well in a few weeks (please please) and it's yours! Although, as you say, you may not be needing it by then :thumbup::happydance:

We'll see :flower:

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

oops sorry didn't see that we were talking about Kit cat's cbfm:blush:Sorry I threw a wobbler


----------



## Sarachka

Yay!

I am sosooo freezing cold. I'm sat in bed wearing fleece pj bottoms, a vest, a cardi And my fluffy dressing gown. BRRRRR. OH needs to come home and warm me up asap

I just peed in a cup but it's quite weak wee so don't think I'll get a good result from it


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> oops sorry didn't see that we were talking about Kit cat's cbfm:blush:Sorry I threw a wobbler

Haha...I thought you meant all the CBFMs that had ceased to be useful to us should be put in a lottery....think you have something! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello all you lovely ladies :wave::flower:
> 
> Just caught up on the latest....some fabulous symptoms appearing!! How exciting!
> 
> Also, same as Holly...I'm waiting until my twelve week scan hopefully comes back :thumbup: before parting with my CBFM. Is there anyone who might benefit from it (for free of course) at end Dec/beginning of Jan 11? It comes with a heap of the sticks too as I just bought them two days before BFP :dohh: That's how much I thought I was pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> I know it's a bit of time away and a lot of you already have them but just thought someone might be interested?
> 
> Anyway....I'm off to steep my huge gazongas in iced water while vomiting and farting quite a lot (sorry if TMI but something must have crawled up and died :sick:) I'm particularly loving my balisha beacon style zits that light up a room before I'm even in it and also have never felt more attractive than now with my chip pan head! Ahhh, pregnancy....fills me with joy.....honestly though I am loving every minute!!! Bet y'all can't wait for some of the good stuff eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Love and luck my lovelies :hugs: x

:rofl:

You poor sausage, you've got the vomits? I only got the queasies (got the gest. diabetes later though to make up for it!) Oh and the spots.:haha: I got dem! On holiday too, luvvly jubbly. They went by 4 months though.....
Love and :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello all you lovely ladies :wave::flower:
> 
> Just caught up on the latest....some fabulous symptoms appearing!! How exciting!
> 
> Also, same as Holly...I'm waiting until my twelve week scan hopefully comes back :thumbup: before parting with my CBFM. Is there anyone who might benefit from it (for free of course) at end Dec/beginning of Jan 11? It comes with a heap of the sticks too as I just bought them two days before BFP :dohh: That's how much I thought I was pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> I know it's a bit of time away and a lot of you already have them but just thought someone might be interested?
> 
> Anyway....I'm off to steep my huge gazongas in iced water while vomiting and farting quite a lot (sorry if TMI but something must have crawled up and died :sick:) I'm particularly loving my balisha beacon style zits that light up a room before I'm even in it and also have never felt more attractive than now with my chip pan head! Ahhh, pregnancy....fills me with joy.....honestly though I am loving every minute!!! Bet y'all can't wait for some of the good stuff eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Love and luck my lovelies :hugs: x

Ooh! me! Me!! Pleez!!! :yipee: They are R2000 in South Africa so WAY out of my budget!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all you lovely ladies :wave::flower:
> 
> Just caught up on the latest....some fabulous symptoms appearing!! How exciting!
> 
> Also, same as Holly...I'm waiting until my twelve week scan hopefully comes back :thumbup: before parting with my CBFM. Is there anyone who might benefit from it (for free of course) at end Dec/beginning of Jan 11? It comes with a heap of the sticks too as I just bought them two days before BFP :dohh: That's how much I thought I was pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> I know it's a bit of time away and a lot of you already have them but just thought someone might be interested?
> 
> Anyway....I'm off to steep my huge gazongas in iced water while vomiting and farting quite a lot (sorry if TMI but something must have crawled up and died :sick:) I'm particularly loving my balisha beacon style zits that light up a room before I'm even in it and also have never felt more attractive than now with my chip pan head! Ahhh, pregnancy....fills me with joy.....honestly though I am loving every minute!!! Bet y'all can't wait for some of the good stuff eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Love and luck my lovelies :hugs: x
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You poor sausage, you've got the vomits? I only got the queasies (got the gest. diabetes later though to make up for it!) Oh and the spots.:haha: I got dem! On holiday too, luvvly jubbly. They went by 4 months though.....
> Love and :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, I have the voms! I made a fatal mistake of only having a glass of OJ before leaving the house yesterday morning....hurled out of the car window as I was on a country lane when OJ decided to make a dazzling return :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all you lovely ladies :wave::flower:
> 
> Just caught up on the latest....some fabulous symptoms appearing!! How exciting!
> 
> Also, same as Holly...I'm waiting until my twelve week scan hopefully comes back :thumbup: before parting with my CBFM. Is there anyone who might benefit from it (for free of course) at end Dec/beginning of Jan 11? It comes with a heap of the sticks too as I just bought them two days before BFP :dohh: That's how much I thought I was pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> I know it's a bit of time away and a lot of you already have them but just thought someone might be interested?
> 
> Anyway....I'm off to steep my huge gazongas in iced water while vomiting and farting quite a lot (sorry if TMI but something must have crawled up and died :sick:) I'm particularly loving my balisha beacon style zits that light up a room before I'm even in it and also have never felt more attractive than now with my chip pan head! Ahhh, pregnancy....fills me with joy.....honestly though I am loving every minute!!! Bet y'all can't wait for some of the good stuff eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Love and luck my lovelies :hugs: x
> 
> Ooh! me! Me!! Pleez!!! :yipee: They are R2000 in South Africa so WAY out of my budget!Click to expand...

Wow, that is pricey!! Well, either you or Sarachka.....NEITHER of you may need it by that time though :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Yay!
> 
> I am sosooo freezing cold. I'm sat in bed wearing fleece pj bottoms, a vest, a cardi And my fluffy dressing gown. BRRRRR. OH needs to come home and warm me up asap
> 
> I just peed in a cup but it's quite weak wee so don't think I'll get a good result from it

Come visit me in SA. It's a 'cold' night - around 23C :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all you lovely ladies :wave::flower:
> 
> Just caught up on the latest....some fabulous symptoms appearing!! How exciting!
> 
> Also, same as Holly...I'm waiting until my twelve week scan hopefully comes back :thumbup: before parting with my CBFM. Is there anyone who might benefit from it (for free of course) at end Dec/beginning of Jan 11? It comes with a heap of the sticks too as I just bought them two days before BFP :dohh: That's how much I thought I was pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> I know it's a bit of time away and a lot of you already have them but just thought someone might be interested?
> 
> Anyway....I'm off to steep my huge gazongas in iced water while vomiting and farting quite a lot (sorry if TMI but something must have crawled up and died :sick:) I'm particularly loving my balisha beacon style zits that light up a room before I'm even in it and also have never felt more attractive than now with my chip pan head! Ahhh, pregnancy....fills me with joy.....honestly though I am loving every minute!!! Bet y'all can't wait for some of the good stuff eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Love and luck my lovelies :hugs: x
> 
> Ooh! me! Me!! Pleez!!! :yipee: They are R2000 in South Africa so WAY out of my budget!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that is pricey!! Well, either you or Sarachka.....NEITHER of you may need it by that time though :happydance:Click to expand...

Fx for both of us. Can't stop myself feeling optimistic this month


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG i didn't realise there were mutliple pages of the Iphone thing *Sarachka* It's HILARIOUS! I'm just up to the man chilling with his poop,my SS's think I've gone mad all scrunched up and laughing at the computer


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG i didn't realise there were mutliple pages of the Iphone thing *Sarachka* It's HILARIOUS! I'm just up to the man chilling with his poop,my SS's think I've gone mad all scrunched up and laughing at the computer

I'm reading it with my dh...new ones on pg one and 2 from this morning :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

I love the chilling with my poop one, and also wishing someone good meningitis!


----------



## HollyMonkey

If ever I forget remind me that on page 160 is a link to that iphone autocorrect page.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I love the chilling with my poop one, and also wishing someone good meningitis!

I know, the good meningitis one is soooo funny. And the i owe you a good nipple instead of apology!


----------



## HollyMonkey

must send that link to my bro...


----------



## Sarachka

I'd like to share my Virgin Mary belyashi with you all! On Tuesday night we made &#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103;&#1096;&#1080; / belyashi which are a Russian food - pastry filled with mince meat. nom nom ... But anyway, look who appeared! surely 'apparition of virgin Mary signifying immaculate conception' can be added to my symptom spotting list?!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bf26c099.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies.....for my wedding planning items, (i.e. stuff i've got/made so far) Heres the link :D https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10126444&l=3dbddb5373&id=825300345
> 
> its a budget wedding hence im doing most myself :D
> 
> :haha:
> 
> That's so lovely, I had a nosey on your facebook site.Thankyou! I'm doing the same, self-made wedding! I call him DH but we have a French Civil Union that the English authorities don't recognise, and before LO came along it didn't matter but when I travel with her to the UK I have to take a thing called a Livret de Famille with me to prove I'm her mum:dohh: Stoopid. So we're getting an internationally recognised marriage at the town hall as soon as I've got all the papers together....administitive nightmare in France! But got my dress- saw it in the summer in the UK visiting my parents- £25. How's that for budget?!!!!But then it is 2nd time round...
> Good luck with the prep, those invitations are top stuff:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow ginge! The talent continues on this thread! You are very creative indeed, it all looks so lovely. Well done! :flower:
> 
> Holly....I know you are as good as married anyway but what a cracking reason to flounce about in a beautiful dress :flower: It will be lovely :thumbup: Oooh, and LO can be dressed up and all gorge too....will be amazing :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thankyou :blush: I have a few more bits and pieces to make but i'm getting there!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'd like to share my Virgin Mary belyashi with you all! On Tuesday night we made &#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103;&#1096;&#1080; / belyashi which are a Russian food - pastry filled with mince meat. nom nom ... But anyway, look who appeared! surely 'apparition of virgin Mary signifying immaculate conception' can be added to my symptom spotting list?!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bf26c099.jpg

I'm sure you can add Virgin Mary apparition to your symptom list. :hugs: (Looks a bit like a burnt Russian Cornish Pasty to me?:shrug:) Did you eat her?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes Crunchie I just remembered you feed your machine in the evening don't you? :munch:

my bar is so low you would struggle to limbo under it ! I bet you all get your BFPs and 12 week scan before I even ovulate 

:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How do you get a Russian keyboard? want want want:brat::brat:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> How do you get a Russian keyboard? want want want:brat::brat:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I love your want want wants :brat: lol so funny :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes Crunchie I just remembered you feed your machine in the evening don't you? :munch:
> 
> my bar is so low you would struggle to limbo under it ! I bet you all get your BFPs and 12 week scan before I even ovulate
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

:awww: Crunchie. You're meant to use fmu, maybe that's why your cbfm is struggling?


----------



## Sarachka

On an iphone you can add internationa keyboards o I have the normal English one then I can press the 'globe' button &#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all you lovely ladies :wave::flower:
> 
> Just caught up on the latest....some fabulous symptoms appearing!! How exciting!
> 
> Also, same as Holly...I'm waiting until my twelve week scan hopefully comes back :thumbup: before parting with my CBFM. Is there anyone who might benefit from it (for free of course) at end Dec/beginning of Jan 11? It comes with a heap of the sticks too as I just bought them two days before BFP :dohh: That's how much I thought I was pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> I know it's a bit of time away and a lot of you already have them but just thought someone might be interested?
> 
> Anyway....I'm off to steep my huge gazongas in iced water while vomiting and farting quite a lot (sorry if TMI but something must have crawled up and died :sick:) I'm particularly loving my balisha beacon style zits that light up a room before I'm even in it and also have never felt more attractive than now with my chip pan head! Ahhh, pregnancy....fills me with joy.....honestly though I am loving every minute!!! Bet y'all can't wait for some of the good stuff eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Love and luck my lovelies :hugs: x
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You poor sausage, you've got the vomits? I only got the queasies (got the gest. diabetes later though to make up for it!) Oh and the spots.:haha: I got dem! On holiday too, luvvly jubbly. They went by 4 months though.....
> Love and :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have the voms! I made a fatal mistake of only having a glass of OJ before leaving the house yesterday morning....hurled out of the car window as I was on a country lane when OJ decided to make a dazzling return :dohh:Click to expand...

and you kept driving !!! your amazing................................:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes Crunchie I just remembered you feed your machine in the evening don't you? :munch:
> 
> my bar is so low you would struggle to limbo under it ! I bet you all get your BFPs and 12 week scan before I even ovulate
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :awww: Crunchie. You're meant to use fmu, maybe that's why your cbfm is struggling?Click to expand...

stoooopppiddddd CB told me to do it the afternoon as it would have more chance of getting a good reading with the old crazy cycles

all I want for xmas is a 28 day cycle :baby:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Teehee oh you have to love their advice haha


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holy hell Russians have more letters than the uk :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Can't stop myself feeling optimistic this month

:dust: to u buddy! you've got a great list of symptoms so far! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Can't stop myself feeling optimistic this month
> 
> :dust: to u buddy! you've got a great list of symptoms so far! :thumbup:Click to expand...

ladies you symptoms are fab !!!!! 

can wait for more :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Can't stop myself feeling optimistic this month
> 
> :dust: to u buddy! you've got a great list of symptoms so far! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ladies you symptoms are fab !!!!!
> 
> can wait for more :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Crunchie! You will be next sooner than u think!

my SB must have been listening to me b/c it has quit since this morning... hope i didn't scare it away for good!:dohh: :haha: Come back next week SB


----------



## HollyMonkey

:help: What is the relationship between EWCM and ovulation _exactly_? I have tons of real stretchy tonight, should I BD or what? Ticker and cbfm say r-e-l-a-x, but should I listen to my CM rather than them?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all you lovely ladies :wave::flower:
> 
> Just caught up on the latest....some fabulous symptoms appearing!! How exciting!
> 
> Also, same as Holly...I'm waiting until my twelve week scan hopefully comes back :thumbup: before parting with my CBFM. Is there anyone who might benefit from it (for free of course) at end Dec/beginning of Jan 11? It comes with a heap of the sticks too as I just bought them two days before BFP :dohh: That's how much I thought I was pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> I know it's a bit of time away and a lot of you already have them but just thought someone might be interested?
> 
> Anyway....I'm off to steep my huge gazongas in iced water while vomiting and farting quite a lot (sorry if TMI but something must have crawled up and died :sick:) I'm particularly loving my balisha beacon style zits that light up a room before I'm even in it and also have never felt more attractive than now with my chip pan head! Ahhh, pregnancy....fills me with joy.....honestly though I am loving every minute!!! Bet y'all can't wait for some of the good stuff eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Love and luck my lovelies :hugs: x
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You poor sausage, you've got the vomits? I only got the queasies (got the gest. diabetes later though to make up for it!) Oh and the spots.:haha: I got dem! On holiday too, luvvly jubbly. They went by 4 months though.....
> Love and :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have the voms! I made a fatal mistake of only having a glass of OJ before leaving the house yesterday morning....hurled out of the car window as I was on a country lane when OJ decided to make a dazzling return :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> and you kept driving !!! your amazing................................:happydance:Click to expand...

Haha....insane more than amazing I think :winkwink: x


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> :help: What is the relationship between EWCM and ovulation _exactly_? I have tons of real stretchy tonight, should I BD or what? Ticker and cbfm say r-e-l-a-x, but should I listen to my CM rather than them?

I would do it now ......:kiss:

I think a women has to trust her CM,,,,,


----------



## MoominMumma

OMG i didn't know about the Russian keyboard!!! Will have to try it tomorrow! I'll wish u all good morning in Russian! :rofl:

I forgot to tell u all...... last night i was on ebay looking for a cheaper CBFM (well i thought i might be lucky :haha:) and i came across a 'Persona Fertility Monitor'! I've heard of them before but never been able to afford one before as they are around £70 for the starter kit! 

So i saw this one which was used but in very good condition and it was.....*drum roll please*....starting at £10 (bidding only)!!!! Yes that was £10!!! I thought it was a very good price so i put in my max bid and bidded on it! It had 30 mins left when i started bidding and i was the winning bidder all the way until.....24 seconds to go!!! So i was going :fool: trying to get the page to load up so i could put my bid in (imagine going :happydance: inside but no being able to show it... as i was in the room with my M-I-L and F-I-L so obviously if i got too excited they would be like 'ooooh what are u buying' :haha::nope::blush:)! So i managed to put my new bid in and.... I ONLY WENT AND WON IT!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So it was £22 in total and that includes postage!! The only thing is it doesnt come with any sticks so i will have to buy them when it arrives. So that will mean that the whole thing plus the sticks will be about £30!!! 

I thought that was....excuse the language... a f***ing good deal!!! :happydance: and it makes me feel like :happydance:!!!

Just waiting for it to arrive now and i can start using my new toy!! :happydance:

Thats my interesting fact for the day! :winkwink::flower:

xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> :help: What is the relationship between EWCM and ovulation _exactly_? I have tons of real stretchy tonight, should I BD or what? Ticker and cbfm say r-e-l-a-x, but should I listen to my CM rather than them?

i always bd when i see EWCM, just to be on the safe side. it's good stuff for the little :spermy: gives them nourishment. EWCM is supposed to come just before ovulation. Mine always comes a few days before, the heavy stuff does. Its almost like a mucus plug (Says the girl that's never been preggo) :haha: then a day or two after that its minimal when i actually O. Dries up about a day afterwards. it is possible to have more than one patch of EWCM tho


----------



## Sarachka

So here are my OPKs from today with fairly weak urine

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/6791e555.jpg

Negative. Shall I BD?


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> OMG i didn't know about the Russian keyboard!!! Will have to try it tomorrow! I'll wish u all good morning in Russian! :rofl:
> 
> I forgot to tell u all...... last night i was on ebay looking for a cheaper CBFM (well i thought i might be lucky :haha:) and i came across a 'Persona Fertility Monitor'! I've heard of them before but never been able to afford one before as they are around £70 for the starter kit!
> 
> So i saw this one which was used but in very good condition and it was.....*drum roll please*....starting at £10 (bidding only)!!!! Yes that was £10!!! I thought it was a very good price so i put in my max bid and bidded on it! It had 30 mins left when i started bidding and i was the winning bidder all the way until.....24 seconds to go!!! So i was going :fool: trying to get the page to load up so i could put my bid in (imagine going :happydance: inside but no being able to show it... as i was in the room with my M-I-L and F-I-L so obviously if i got too excited they would be like 'ooooh what are u buying' :haha::nope::blush:)! So i managed to put my new bid in and.... I ONLY WENT AND WON IT!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So it was £22 in total and that includes postage!! The only thing is it doesnt come with any sticks so i will have to buy them when it arrives. So that will mean that the whole thing plus the sticks will be about £30!!!
> 
> I thought that was....excuse the language... a f***ing good deal!!! :happydance: and it makes me feel like :happydance:!!!
> 
> Just waiting for it to arrive now and i can start using my new toy!! :happydance:
> 
> Thats my interesting fact for the day! :winkwink::flower:
> 
> xxx

Woohoo!! :happydance: Excellent deal sweetie!! x


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> OMG i didn't know about the Russian keyboard!!! Will have to try it tomorrow! I'll wish u all good morning in Russian! :rofl:
> 
> I forgot to tell u all...... last night i was on ebay looking for a cheaper CBFM (well i thought i might be lucky :haha:) and i came across a 'Persona Fertility Monitor'! I've heard of them before but never been able to afford one before as they are around £70 for the starter kit!
> 
> So i saw this one which was used but in very good condition and it was.....*drum roll please*....starting at £10 (bidding only)!!!! Yes that was £10!!! I thought it was a very good price so i put in my max bid and bidded on it! It had 30 mins left when i started bidding and i was the winning bidder all the way until.....24 seconds to go!!! So i was going :fool: trying to get the page to load up so i could put my bid in (imagine going :happydance: inside but no being able to show it... as i was in the room with my M-I-L and F-I-L so obviously if i got too excited they would be like 'ooooh what are u buying' :haha::nope::blush:)! So i managed to put my new bid in and.... I ONLY WENT AND WON IT!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So it was £22 in total and that includes postage!! The only thing is it doesnt come with any sticks so i will have to buy them when it arrives. So that will mean that the whole thing plus the sticks will be about £30!!!
> 
> I thought that was....excuse the language... a f***ing good deal!!! :happydance: and it makes me feel like :happydance:!!!
> 
> Just waiting for it to arrive now and i can start using my new toy!! :happydance:
> 
> Thats my interesting fact for the day! :winkwink::flower:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Woohoo!! :happydance: Excellent deal sweetie!! xClick to expand...

Wooo thats almost as good as my CBFM with a box of sticks for £30 :D


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I know I'm a bit late with my answer but I would say "COMMENCE THE BDing!!!" :haha: Really though, stretchy cm is a very good indicator! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good morning everyone, and Good meningitis to you Sarachka,

Thanks you your advice Crunchie, Newbie and Molly, in the end logistics wouldn't allow for :sex: last night- DH was too tired after the running club, I didn't even try! I did sleep without my pyjama bottoms on though, on the offchance that if he woke in the night it might tempt him...too cold to sleep naked, but in a day or 2 I will if necessary...:cold:

And I've woken up on grand POAS form, and had another huge load of EWCM this morning (deffo not :spermy: since we didn't BD) and so stretchy and sticky I had trouble getting it on the slide ready for microscope analysis later on.

Congrats moominmumma on your recent purchase:thumbup:

Off to see how that cbfm is getting on...:holly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Still only 2 bricks on my cbfm:cry: Although much as I want that 3rd brick at least I won't be kicking myself all day about not having BD'd last night!

:coffee:Ah isn't that first cuppa in the morning just the best one? :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HEY!Crunnnnnccchhiieee!

You seen my ticker _today_? Definitive. I am no longer merely entering my fertile period. I am _in_ my fertile period.\\:D/

Husband? Where art thou? Thou shalt come hither and inseminate thine wife immediately, and thou shalt holdeth mine hips in the air for fifteen minutes thereafter, to best allowest thine sperm to swimmeth towards mine cervix.

Damn #-ohe's gone to work already


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So here are my OPKs from today with fairly weak urine
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/6791e555.jpg
> 
> Negative. Shall I BD?

That one on the left is pretty dark. I'd BD since you're not far off, and if DH's swimmers are as slow as you say they are...:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- That first cup :coffee: is the best to be sure! Ahhh, how I love it. :hugs: Well, I am off to bed so that I can hurry up and get to that first cup. Mmm. Then it's off with DD to school and then shopping and more shopping... and perhaps dropping?? :haha: It's lovely having OH home... he is quite randy too. :shock: In fact, he is calling to me now from upstairs. :rofl:


----------



## maxina

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxina said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, i am new here but on the same page with you....i am on 12DPO and already feeling that AF symptoms are checking in...i am crossing ma fingers that its the opposite though! Baby Dust to you all....
> 
> Hi Maxina,
> and welcome :flower:.
> Have you tested yet? It is such a tricky business and all so confusing! :wacko: What symptoms do you have?
> Hope you get some good news soon. Let us know how it goes.
> :hugs:
> :bfp::dust::bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Look at us Emandi, poor Maxina barely has a minute to introduce herself and there we both are;:test::test:
> Our apologies Maxina. Sit down. Have a :coffee: Relax.Click to expand...
> 
> We can't hide our true selves Holly... it's deceptive. Maxina needs to know what she's getting herself into. :fool: It's only fair. Now, with that being said... so MAXINA.... when are you going to "test: ??? huh huh?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

oooh sorry!! ma apologies! the AF came jus two days after my post so was soooo down!!!! and moved to the TTC threads..sorry, am at CD 13 today and i chose to relax, do ma thing and wait..LOL...will update incase of BFP!! (which am so wishing for)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> HEY!Crunnnnnccchhiieee!
> 
> You seen my ticker _today_? Definitive. I am no longer merely entering my fertile period. I am _in_ my fertile period.\\:D/
> 
> Husband? Where arst thou? Thou shalt come hither and inseminate thine wife immediately, and thou shalst holdeth mine hips in the air for fifteen minutes thereafter, to best allowest thine sperm to swimmeth towards mine cervix.
> 
> Damn #-ohe's gone to work already

Holly monkey aka chief siliva inspector 

I always knew full time work would hinder baby making ... I am just trying to convience dh if we took a career break we would mange to catch that egg in no time 

As I think your cbfm is teasing you I would suggest trying a Holly opk collage this afternoon ..... I think u may just get your nice thick line !!! I am on my iPhone ..... I'm not entering me fertile period or am I still likely not fertile today ???


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> HEY!Crunnnnnccchhiieee!
> 
> You seen my ticker _today_? Definitive. I am no longer merely entering my fertile period. I am _in_ my fertile period.\\:D/
> 
> Husband? Where arst thou? Thou shalt come hither and inseminate thine wife immediately, and thou shalst holdeth mine hips in the air for fifteen minutes thereafter, to best allowest thine sperm to swimmeth towards mine cervix.
> 
> Damn #-ohe's gone to work already

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That's too good Holly!!! I think that should be cross-stitched, framed and hung above all our beds when we are 'in our fertile period'

What a fun fun start to the day I've had. Been at the vet with my fur-child (mimooshka, the 15 year old cat) who has an atonic bladder and my pot belly piglet, Emmett, who was born with anal atresia (no bum hole as my sons put it) and has gotten blocked up again. I pity the vet who has to open that up later on today - going to be of Hiroshima-like proportions!

Next, 25 10-year old girls are going to descend on my cat sanctuary to see all our disabled kitties that they sponsor. 

Then fetch the boys and my mom from their different schools

Then home for a photo-shoot with street children for a fundraising campaign that I'm launching next week

Sooooo..............little time for symptom spotting. I am rather bloated today (yay! the fun never ends!) and very tired....but that may be because I sat up laughing at Lady Vagina and meningitis and visigoths and low key thugs too late last night :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> HEY!Crunnnnnccchhiieee!
> 
> You seen my ticker _today_? Definitive. I am no longer merely entering my fertile period. I am _in_ my fertile period.\\:D/
> 
> Husband? Where arst thou? Thou shalt come hither and inseminate thine wife immediately, and thou shalst holdeth mine hips in the air for fifteen minutes thereafter, to best allowest thine sperm to swimmeth towards mine cervix.
> 
> Damn #-ohe's gone to work already
> 
> Holly monkey aka chief siliva inspector
> 
> I always knew full time work would hinder baby making ... I am just trying to convience dh if we took a career break we would mange to catch that egg in no time
> 
> As I think your cbfm is teasing you I would suggest trying a Holly opk collage this afternoon ..... I think u may just get your nice thick line !!! I am on my iPhone ..... I'm not entering me fertile period or am I still likely not fertile today ???Click to expand...

I don't know how best to break it to you, but you are likely not fertile today:shrug:
Ha ha you read my mind like an open book- I have a cup of wee from this morning (want it to be the same as I used for the cbfm for comparison's sake) in the hope that Mr postman will arrive with my IC's today:haha:

I can't possibly go back to work yet, at least not during my fertile period, since there is too much science and sex to do.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> HEY!Crunnnnnccchhiieee!
> 
> You seen my ticker _today_? Definitive. I am no longer merely entering my fertile period. I am _in_ my fertile period.\\:D/
> 
> Husband? Where arst thou? Thou shalt come hither and inseminate thine wife immediately, and thou shalst holdeth mine hips in the air for fifteen minutes thereafter, to best allowest thine sperm to swimmeth towards mine cervix.
> 
> Damn #-ohe's gone to work already
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That's too good Holly!!! I think that should be cross-stitched, framed and hung above all our beds when we are 'in our fertile period'
> 
> What a fun fun start to the day I've had. Been at the vet with my fur-child (mimooshka, the 15 year old cat) who has an atonic bladder and my pot belly piglet, Emmett, who was born with anal atresia (no bum hole as my sons put it) and has gotten blocked up again. I pity the vet who has to open that up later on today - going to be of Hiroshima-like proportions!
> 
> Next, 25 10-year old girls are going to descend on my cat sanctuary to see all our disabled kitties that they sponsor.
> 
> Then fetch the boys and my mom from their different schools
> 
> Then home for a photo-shoot with street children for a fundraising campaign that I'm launching next week
> 
> Sooooo..............little time for symptom spotting. I am rather bloated today (yay! the fun never ends!) and very tired....but that may be because I sat up laughing at Lady Vagina and meningitis and visigoths and low key thugs too late last night :haha:Click to expand...

OMG your days are filled with such community spirited usefulness compared to mine! I suppose I have supported the local baking industry by going to buy fresh pain au chocolat and baguette. By the way I don't envy your piglet his condition, but I do envy that you have a piglet, I really want a pig, want want want pig :hissy:, but DH won't let me:sad2:We both want goats though.

Does your mum still go to school?


----------



## HollyMonkey

maxina said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxina said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, i am new here but on the same page with you....i am on 12DPO and already feeling that AF symptoms are checking in...i am crossing ma fingers that its the opposite though! Baby Dust to you all....
> 
> Hi Maxina,
> and welcome :flower:.
> Have you tested yet? It is such a tricky business and all so confusing! :wacko: What symptoms do you have?
> Hope you get some good news soon. Let us know how it goes.
> :hugs:
> :bfp::dust::bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Look at us Emandi, poor Maxina barely has a minute to introduce herself and there we both are;:test::test:
> Our apologies Maxina. Sit down. Have a :coffee: Relax.Click to expand...
> 
> We can't hide our true selves Holly... it's deceptive. Maxina needs to know what she's getting herself into. :fool: It's only fair. Now, with that being said... so MAXINA.... when are you going to "test: ??? huh huh?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh sorry!! ma apologies! the AF came jus two days after my post so was soooo down!!!! and moved to the TTC threads..sorry, am at CD 13 today and i chose to relax, do ma thing and wait..LOL...will update incase of BFP!! (which am so wishing for)Click to expand...

Aw sorry the:witch: got you. I thought maybe it was us who scared you away! Keep us updated on that BFP, and feel free to drop in anytime for that:coffee:and a natter:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

&#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1077; &#1091;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072; &#1044;&#1077;&#1074;&#1091;&#1096;&#1082;&#1080;

I've had to employ the use of sudocrem this morning for paper-cut like RSI (repetitive sex injury) issues 'down derr'. Think I should have given it a miss last night bc it won't bode well for tonight & tomorrow. But whatever, you just cant win. Whichever I did would have been wrong! 

Holly how are you CM slides coming along?


----------



## Sarachka

Welcome to the loony bin, Maxima!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooh Some lovely thick ferning going on with the cm :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







friday cm1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1









friday cm 2.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

The saliva is getting there, still patches of partial ferning in between the fuller ones though...
The test stick from the CBFM has a bit more LH today (on the right) but the estrogen on the left needs to get lighter and the LH darker for that 3rd block!!! If posty delivers my IC opks today I will compare with an LH only test...
 



Attached Files:







friday saliva 1.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1









friday saliva 2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









opk friday.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

And these are my guinea pigs, Moppy and PomPom :awww:
 



Attached Files:







moppy and Pompom.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooh Some lovely thick ferning going on with the cm :happydance:

Holly :flower:,
what a lovely winter picture :thumbup:. Reminds me childhood when I used to admire frost paintings on window :cloud9:. Nice memories of proper winters.
I definitely agree with others - time for https://i51.tinypic.com/s45gt2.gif.
:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG your days are filled with such community spirited usefulness compared to mine! I suppose I have supported the local baking industry by going to buy fresh pain au chocolat and baguette. By the way I don't envy your piglet his condition, but I do envy that you have a piglet, I really want a pig, want want want pig :hissy:, but DH won't let me:sad2:We both want goats though.
> 
> Does your mum still go to school?

No :jo: isn't a pupil. She's a remedial teacher :haha: but she doesn't drive so I fetch her every day

We have 2 pigs: Miss Alice, and Emmett. They are so sweet and clever. They live with the ducks and chickens but they sleep wrapped up in a blanket or duvet every night

We had a goat that I rescued. Her mom was knocked over and went into labour then died while she was still attached to the placenta. We bottle fed her. Then she started eating solids (couch and cat fur and iams biscuits). All our cats had a bald stripe down their backs where she used to graze on them. She was hysterical. Played soccer with the boys and tag with the dogs. We eventually sent her to a farm where she was a companion for another loony bottle-fed goat. At the time we didn't have enclosures otherwise I would have kept her. Miss her loads :cry:

I'll gladly support your local bakery business. Send some pain au chocolat and baguette over :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooh Some lovely thick ferning going on with the cm :happydance:

Ooooh! Very pretty! Looking positive :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And these are my guinea pigs, Moppy and PomPom :awww:

Oh they are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the grey one!! My ds have2 called Bugsy and Robin Hood. And my youngest has a rex bunny called Gogo


----------



## emandi

Thinking of buying ovulation microscope if I am not lucky this cycle. My CM used to be just perfect before MC, but not anymore. Can it be because of taking EPO? Don't think so.


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Thinking of buying ovulation microscope if I am not lucky this cycle. My CM used to be just perfect before MC, but not anymore. Can it be because of taking EPO? Don't think so.

It's probably more likely a hormonal issue. EPO is meant to increase CM...but you never know

(wow that was an informative answer! :blush:)


----------



## Sarachka

Nice discharge Hollz. 

We are sickos!

Here's what I'm sitting next to: 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/a8b77dcc.jpg

I'm the office charity rep so I'm manning the bake sale & bring & buy sale for children in need today


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Nice discharge Hollz.
> 
> We are sickos!
> 
> Here's what I'm sitting next to:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/a8b77dcc.jpg
> 
> I'm the office charity rep so I'm manning the bake sale & bring & buy sale for children in need today

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Now I'm hungry!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Nice discharge Hollz.
> 
> We are sickos!
> 
> Here's what I'm sitting next to:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/a8b77dcc.jpg
> 
> I'm the office charity rep so I'm manning the bake sale & bring & buy sale for children in need today

I'm so ashamed, another do-gooder. :blush:

Yum yum cakes. 

glad you like my discharge:rofl::rofl::rofl::sick:

I actually came here to tell you POSTMAN ARRIVED :mail:and I just pee'd on an cheapo opk. It's for charity of course:^o


----------



## Sarachka

Well seeing as we are on the subject of charitable persuits, I'd like to share my video of my time in ukraine with you:

Removed

I hope you like it. I miss those children a lot


----------



## emandi

Zdrastvuj Sarachka :flower:,

I feel sorry for you stuck there with all those cakies. 
I would probably end up selecting some of them ... theese are a bit squashed :munch: ...

Do svidania :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Well seeing as we are on the subject of charitable persuits, I'd like to share my video of my time in ukraine with you:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIX43zg5os&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I hope you like it. I miss those children a lot

Sarachka, that is lovely, but also so sad. We are trying so hard to make one of those while others just abandon them. Sad. Got a bit emotional :cry:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Holly, where is that stick???:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly, where is that stick???:shrug:

I'm working on it, might have to give Holly lunch first....:baby:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The IC opk isn't positive but it's not far off, will be testing again with an early evening concentrate...:dance: I may not go to my swimming club tonight...:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Friday IC.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Well seeing as we are on the subject of charitable persuits, I'd like to share my video of my time in ukraine with you:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIX43zg5os&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I hope you like it. I miss those children a lot

Wow that's fabulous, I feel _really_ guilty now!(and weepy!) They're really amazing portraits of the kids you took, beautiful. Are you going back? I know you ](*,) with the amount of red tape for the humanitarian aid but you might be planning a visit?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Well seeing as we are on the subject of charitable persuits, I'd like to share my video of my time in ukraine with you:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIX43zg5os&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I hope you like it. I miss those children a lot

Beautiful!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:D nearly there holly!! please do show us tonights ;) well my :af: seems to be tailing off now.... all of a sudden my :af:s have shortened to about 4 days ?!


----------



## Sarachka

No trips planned atm Holly but its always something I'll want to be involved in. Iv just become vice chair person of a charitable trust ran by my local city council to generate humanitarian aid for my city's twin city in Ukraine. Ive got a house full of things to take or send over though! I love collecting things to take. The trust will be going to ukraine in September but we all know I'm hoping to be doing something else!!


----------



## emandi

As I am writing this my cat Basil is looking at me through conservatory doors with a mouse in his mouth. Shall I let him in? I should make him :brush: his teeth before letting him in. Helloooo, I am trying to get pregnant here! And you bring me mouse? :wacko:Bring me some decent CBFM my OPK has cheated me again showing positive! Update - the mouse is still half alive.:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## emandi

He's gone to play with his new toy.


----------



## emandi

meet our Basil :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo334.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> As I am writing this my cat Basil is looking at me through conservatory doors with a mouse in his mouth. Shall I let him in? I should make him :brush: his teeth before letting him in. Helloooo, I am trying to get pregnant here! And you bring me mouse? :wacko:Bring me some decent CBFM my OPK has cheated me again showing positive! Update - the mouse is still half alive.:wacko::wacko::wacko:

You should be deeply honoured and bow down to his hunting prowess!

Our chief catcher of anything that moves is Miracle. I don't know how to post pics so here's her link instead https://hillsidehaven.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70:miracle&catid=16:cat-garden&Itemid=34
She normally catches snakes tho


----------



## LittleSpy

Dropping by to check on my fertile myrtles! :hugs:
Is it almost time for the madness to begin (did it ever end?)? 

:dust:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> As I am writing this my cat Basil is looking at me through conservatory doors with a mouse in his mouth. Shall I let him in? I should make him :brush: his teeth before letting him in. Helloooo, I am trying to get pregnant here! And you bring me mouse? :wacko:Bring me some decent CBFM my OPK has cheated me again showing positive! Update - the mouse is still half alive.:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> You should be deeply honoured and bow down to his hunting prowess!
> 
> Our chief catcher of anything that moves is Miracle. I don't know how to post pics so here's her link instead https://hillsidehaven.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70:miracle&catid=16:cat-garden&Itemid=34
> She normally catches snakes thoClick to expand...

Thanks TrinityMom :flower:,your website is great!
I would love to work with animals. I did go to Veterinary college but then decided to go to University of agriculture (studied food processing). 
Still if I could choose I would go for job involving animals :cloud9:.
:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG 4pm on a Friday and I'm knackered. So so so tired. I think I've just had some ovulation cramping. I hope OH accepts me just laying there tonight!


----------



## emandi

LittleSpy said:


> Dropping by to check on my fertile myrtles! :hugs:
> Is it almost time for the madness to begin (did it ever end?)?
> 
> :dust:

Helloooo:hi:,
how is your pregnant life? Hope you are not :sick: like poor Kit_cat.
And yes some of us are already counting down to testing and others are catching up with us very soon.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Those treats look so yummy!! And the video is amazing. :hugs: 

Holly- I believe you should be referred to has Dr. HollyMonkey... I mean... you are the resident scientist of this thread. I believe it's only right. What do you ladies think? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Should I be symptom spotting at only 2 dpo?? Wait wait wait... I forgot what thread I was on! :haha: Okay, so my symptom at 2 dpo is ONE ridiculously sore nip. It's really bugging! :wacko: ...ooo, make that two... the other is starting up now too. Not as bad though. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> meet our Basil :flower:

Wow he's beautiful! And look at that posh fluffy cat stand you have! I hope you made him brush his teeth with bleach. It may be a pregnancy omen. I'm not sure how it would be, but it might be. And if you get a :bfp: this round it will certainly become an omen and we'll all be waiting for our cats to bring in a mouse in the 2WW....

Amazing how many of us have animals on this thread, anyone _not_ have an animal?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- Those treats look so yummy!! And the video is amazing. :hugs:
> 
> Holly- I believe you should be referred to has Dr. HollyMonkey... I mean... you are the resident scientist of this thread. I believe it's only right. What do you ladies think? :winkwink:

Dr HollyMonkey at your service for all questions concerning Ferning (ooh that rhymes) and microscope maintenance:howdy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Should I be symptom spotting at only 2 dpo?? Wait wait wait... I forgot what thread I was on! :haha: Okay, so my symptom at 2 dpo is ONE ridiculously sore nip. It's really bugging! :wacko: ...ooo, make that two... the other is starting up now too. Not as bad though. :thumbup:

Remember Kit, Molly? One wonky boob............:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :D nearly there holly!! please do show us tonights ;) well my :af: seems to be tailing off now.... all of a sudden my :af:s have shortened to about 4 days ?!

I've got to try to hold my urine again- I have a sore throat so easier said than done since it's making me want to drink pints of water...in 30mins or so I think it should be concentrated enough...


----------



## HollyMonkey

So *Crunchiiiiiiiieee, *
Verdict please? Don't tell me you're having a wild Friday night out without having popped a wee biscuit in it's mouth? Bet you're out at the pub with your cbfm in your handbag and you'll be sneaking off to the toilet soon...:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Heehee i've just returned, armed with some 500mg EPO and vitamin C 50mg i can take between 1 and 4 of each everyday :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Heehee i've just returned, armed with some 500mg EPO and vitamin C 50mg i can take between 1 and 4 of each everyday :haha:

Is the vitamin C fertility related?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Should I be symptom spotting at only 2 dpo?? Wait wait wait... I forgot what thread I was on! :haha: Okay, so my symptom at 2 dpo is ONE ridiculously sore nip. It's really bugging! :wacko: ...ooo, make that two... the other is starting up now too. Not as bad though. :thumbup:
> 
> Remember Kit, Molly? One wonky boob............:winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh I hope, I hope, I hope! That would be fab. :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Heehee i've just returned, armed with some 500mg EPO and vitamin C 50mg i can take between 1 and 4 of each everyday :haha:
> 
> Is the vitamin C fertility related?Click to expand...

No its just normal vit C is there a difference???


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Heehee i've just returned, armed with some 500mg EPO and vitamin C 50mg i can take between 1 and 4 of each everyday :haha:
> 
> Is the vitamin C fertility related?Click to expand...
> 
> No its just normal vit C is there a difference???Click to expand...

no no it's all the same stuff, I was just curious if taking vitamin c increased fertility, like they say vit E does... I guess not being sick with colds and flu increases fertility, so indirectly it does!


----------



## Crunchie

what a crapppppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy day 

I find out I am not entering my poxy fertile period ....so my stooopppiddd ticker tells me 

I take the car out at lunch to but some half price cava ...I am happly sitting at the lights munching some non bread type products and smack ! silly woment drives into the back of me ......ahhhhhhhhhhh :cry:

but know my back hurts.....I really want it to be a sign of upcoming ovulation but I am wondering if its whiplash ???? still effffiiiingggg low on the monitor 

so tonight the DH is out tonight and I cant be be arsed to go out ....so I have put my pjs on and having a cuddle with the cute baby kitten crumble !!!! 

holly that is a sexy looking opk :kiss:

welcome crumble to the thread....
 



Attached Files:







crumble.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have chicken thighs simmering along with tomatoes, onion, mushrooms, garlic and provence herbs in a white wine and chicken stock sauce; spinach and lentils to accompany.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:comp::ninja:i did some googling and found thishttps://www.fertilityfactor.com/infertility_natural_treatments_vitamins.html

:D hope this helps everyone :) and i need some stronger stuff for OH as hes a smoker :dohh: he should stop i know but he wont!


----------



## Crunchie

oh holly ! you pic of LO its toooooo much......... she is just toooooo lovely !!!! :baby:

I want something naughty for dinner !

my boobs hurt can this be a symptom before ovulation ????!!!

BTW here are my chickens
 



Attached Files:







chickens.jpg
File size: 78 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> what a crapppppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy day
> 
> I find out I am not entering my poxy fertile period ....so my stooopppiddd ticker tells me
> 
> I take the car out at lunch to but some half price cava ...I am happly sitting at the lights munching some non bread type products and smack ! silly woment drives into the back of me ......ahhhhhhhhhhh :cry:
> 
> but know my back hurts.....I really want it to be a sign of upcoming ovulation but I am wondering if its whiplash ???? still effffiiiingggg low on the monitor
> 
> so tonight the DH is out tonight and I cant be be arsed to go out ....so I have put my pjs on and having a cuddle with the cute baby kitten crumble !!!!
> 
> holly that is a sexy looking opk :kiss:
> 
> welcome crumble to the thread....

Welcome Crumble :awww: so cute

I'm off to bed. Got a headache from hell and my back is sore from carrying a sedated pig.....:sulk:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> what a crapppppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy day
> 
> I find out I am not entering my poxy fertile period ....so my stooopppiddd ticker tells me
> 
> I take the car out at lunch to but some half price cava ...I am happly sitting at the lights munching some non bread type products and smack ! silly woment drives into the back of me ......ahhhhhhhhhhh :cry:
> 
> but know my back hurts.....I really want it to be a sign of upcoming ovulation but I am wondering if its whiplash ???? still effffiiiingggg low on the monitor
> 
> so tonight the DH is out tonight and I cant be be arsed to go out ....so I have put my pjs on and having a cuddle with the cute baby kitten crumble !!!!
> 
> holly that is a sexy looking opk :kiss:
> 
> welcome crumble to the thread....
> 
> Welcome Crumble :awww: so cute
> 
> I'm off to bed. Got a headache from hell and my back is sore from carrying a sedated pig.....:sulk:Click to expand...

trinty mum ! I think u deserve a good nights rest xxx sleep well :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> what a crapppppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy day
> 
> I find out I am not entering my poxy fertile period ....so my stooopppiddd ticker tells me
> 
> I take the car out at lunch to but some half price cava ...I am happly sitting at the lights munching some non bread type products and smack ! silly woment drives into the back of me ......ahhhhhhhhhhh :cry:
> 
> but know my back hurts.....I really want it to be a sign of upcoming ovulation but I am wondering if its whiplash ???? still effffiiiingggg low on the monitor
> 
> so tonight the DH is out tonight and I cant be be arsed to go out ....so I have put my pjs on and having a cuddle with the cute baby kitten crumble !!!!
> 
> holly that is a sexy looking opk :kiss:
> 
> welcome crumble to the thread....

:awww:Welcome Crumble!:awww:
(Is that your feet at the end of the cover there crunchie?OMG!:rofl:)

So sorry you had a shiiiiiiiiiite day, I hope the comforts of Crumble and BnB help you through.:hugs::friends: 
I'm not sure that car prang induced whiplash is a symptom of O but on this thread it always could be, Emandi's cat caught a mouse and that's now a possible symptom of pregnancy. If Crunchie comes in with a mouse now you will be very confused:wacko:

I can't seem to muster enough urine concentration tonight for another opk, but will just try to dtd, DH willing[-o&lt;


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> what a crapppppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy day
> 
> I find out I am not entering my poxy fertile period ....so my stooopppiddd ticker tells me
> 
> I take the car out at lunch to but some half price cava ...I am happly sitting at the lights munching some non bread type products and smack ! silly woment drives into the back of me ......ahhhhhhhhhhh :cry:
> 
> but know my back hurts.....I really want it to be a sign of upcoming ovulation but I am wondering if its whiplash ???? still effffiiiingggg low on the monitor
> 
> so tonight the DH is out tonight and I cant be be arsed to go out ....so I have put my pjs on and having a cuddle with the cute baby kitten crumble !!!!
> 
> holly that is a sexy looking opk :kiss:
> 
> welcome crumble to the thread....
> 
> :awww:Welcome Crumble!:awww:
> (Is that your feet at the end of the cover there crunchie?OMG!:rofl:)
> 
> So sorry you had a shiiiiiiiiiite day, I hope the comforts of Crumble and BnB help you through.:hugs::friends:
> I'm not sure that car prang induced whiplash is a symptom of O but on this thread it always could be, Emandi's cat caught a mouse and that's now a possible symptom of pregnancy. If Crunchie comes in with a mouse now you will be very confused:wacko:
> 
> I can't seem to muster enough urine concentration tonight for another opk, but will just try to dtd, DH willing[-o&lt;Click to expand...

thats just one FOOT ....the other one is to large to get in the pic !!! 

we are trying to :sex: every other day so I can pop the old flannel pjs on tonight ! thank goodness for marrying a younger man....make sure he can keep up :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> oh holly ! you pic of LO its toooooo much......... she is just toooooo lovely !!!! :baby:
> 
> I want something naughty for dinner !
> 
> my boobs hurt can this be a symptom before ovulation ????!!!
> 
> BTW here are my chickens

Hello Chickens:wave:
i will send chicken photos too


----------



## Sarachka

OMG GLEE TOUR IS COMING TO UK 2011!!! Late June - July


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OMG GLEE TOUR IS COMING TO UK 2011!!! Late June - July

I'm either too old or have lived in France too long, What is GLEE tour please?


----------



## Sarachka

Glee is the best TV show ever, ita about a high school singing club, a glee club. It's a comedy and hilarious. The cast do their own signing though and they have a tour. You gotta loom it up online.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and I looooooove the new pointy photo of Hollichka The Gorgeous.


----------



## emandi

Holly :flower:, love your avatar! What is written there ... can I take it personally? :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Tonight's OPKs are more negative than yesterday!! This is not what I was expecting! I'm supposed to be ovulating tomorrow according to FF or in whatever my ticker says. 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b82fc4b5.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> Tonight's OPKs are more negative than yesterday!! This is not what I was expecting! I'm supposed to be ovulating tomorrow according to FF or in whatever my ticker says.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b82fc4b5.jpg

O.O :shock: hmmmm ov'd early maybe??? or missed the surge??


----------



## Sarachka

Gahhh! I have no idea. We BDed enough anyway I guess. I'll keep testing & BDing over the weekend and see what happens. I hate all this, I really do.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Evening ladies,

HELP ME!!! I really dont want to do a test BUT I have the major urge tooo :( i said im not going to test untill AF is Due/Late

&&& Stop me symptom spotting please! Im going insane


----------



## Sarachka

How many DPO are you?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tomorrow i think i should be 9dpo


----------



## newbie_ttc

xMissxZoiex said:


> Tomorrow i think i should be 9dpo

too early... step away from the stick! call a friend or do something to take your mind off it :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

_*Hi All! 

I'm winding down my work day and thought I'd check in on everyone

Nothing much to report on the symptom side. Last night and some today i was feeling what felt like ovulation pains on my left side. Nothing too severe but pretty annoying. I googled it today and saw where a lot of pregnant woman talked about experiencing that early like me. Don't really have that gut feeling that it worked this time tho (hence the mood status). Not gonna give up just yet as it is still early but I'm a little low on the PMA today. Maybe if my temp rises back up tomorrow I'll be in a better mood.*_ 

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/881/881096qd0zw3em92.gif


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My heart is saying :test::test::test::test::test:

:ignore::ignore:

Im going crazy i have the TWW!


----------



## newbie_ttc

xMissxZoiex said:


> My heart is saying :test::test::test::test::test:
> 
> :ignore::ignore:
> 
> Im going crazy i have the TWW!

u must have a ton of tests young lady?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I do lol i have loads i have around 50 ICs 2 CB digis and 4 FRER in the post that i just bought


----------



## newbie_ttc

Test if u must... If u won't be crushed by a bfn. Its too early I think and u could actually be pregnant but not able to detect it yet


----------



## xMissxZoiex

i know i just have to need to POAS so im going to, right now lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Tonight's OPKs are more negative than yesterday!! This is not what I was expecting! I'm supposed to be ovulating tomorrow according to FF or in whatever my ticker says.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b82fc4b5.jpg

If you had positives yesterday that's normal, you O anywhere between 12 and 36 hrs after the +opk, LH surges _before_ O, and may go back down when you actually O:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, love your avatar! What is written there ... can I take it personally? :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

You absolutely can Emandi, it's for everyone! If I'd wanted to be stingy about it I'd have written "THIS ROUND IT COULD BE YOU, MUM!" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm hoping my sore throat and fluey feeling won't delay my O, I don't want to end up like Crunchie and O in ten billion years time. I'm not usually up at this unholy hour, 1.30am, but am drinking paracetomol:coffee: and sucking a strepsil:munch:

I'd test MissZoie, if you have such a big stash of tests. You won't need 50 if you wait 'til, 14dpo, may as well use them up a bit no?:shrug: I would anyway. Goodluck fx'ed for you:flower: :dust:

Ho hum back to bed, even if I can't sleep I should rest dem ol' bones of mine.Goodnight all:kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok so this is for Kayleigh

https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

i see a line on the top one when i tilt the screen !!! retest with FMU :D:D:D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will do :) x


----------



## TrinityMom

Another busy day today so I'm just popping in for now. Got 3 high temps so far so fx I did O this month :thumbup:
Symptoms: biggest one is a 'full' feeling in my pelvis (not sure how else to describe it) and gassiness

xMissxZoiex you've come to the wrong group to be convinced not to test :haha: we're all rather :test: happy here 

I shall also be testing early this month...not right now, but early - got 25 tests :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruuuuunnnnncchhhiieeeeeeeeeee!!!!3 bars on the CBFM today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> i see a line on the top one when i tilt the screen !!! retest with FMU :D:D:D

Same here, on the top one! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey and Crunchie you'll have to exchange the flannel pyjamas for something sexier soon.....you are officially 'entering your fertile period':yipee:
Bloody hell, at last!:sleep::haha::tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Another busy day today so I'm just popping in for now. Got 3 high temps so far so fx I did O this month :thumbup:
> Symptoms: biggest one is a 'full' feeling in my pelvis (not sure how else to describe it) and gassiness
> 
> xMissxZoiex you've come to the wrong group to be convinced not to test :haha: we're all rather :test: happy here
> 
> I shall also be testing early this month...not right now, but early - got 25 tests :happydance:

I think you could treat us all at 8dpo to a little test Trinitymom. Goodluck with your busy day. LO and I can't go to baby swimmers because we're both ill, so quiet day for us I think.
Good symptoms there, had those my 1st pregnancy (wish there was a fx'ed smiley):hugs:
Say hello to pot belly piggy from me:flower:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Cruuuuunnnnncchhhiieeeeeeeeeee!!!!3 bars on the CBFM today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey and Crunchie you'll have to exchange the flannel pyjamas for something sexier soon.....you are officially 'entering your fertile period':yipee:
> Bloody hell, at last!:sleep::haha::tease:

3 bars !!!!!! You so fab ovulating just when your ticket told u so.... I hate conformity so I shall o when I am good and ready


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today's illustrations:The top CB opk is today's, note how on the top stick the line on the right (LH) is way darker than the line on the left, as compared to yesterday's below it. The IC opk is about as dark as those ones get for me, the control line isn't ever very dark either. And as for those 3 bars on the cbfm....:happydance: Just got to persuade DH to BD today and tomorrow(did last night too, he'll be getting tired soon)
 



Attached Files:







Saturday cbfm sticks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0









saturday opk.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









saturday cbfm.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

True Crunchie but somewhere in all this marvellous science and timing I've got to try and get pregnant, which is where things start getting a bit trickier in The Lab:shrug: I'll need more equipment than a toy microscope to ensure that sperm meets egg:shrug: Home IVF kit?:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey and Crunchie you'll have to exchange the flannel pyjamas for something sexier soon.....you are officially 'entering your fertile period':yipee:
> Bloody hell, at last!:sleep::haha::tease:
> 
> 3 bars !!!!!! You so fab ovulating just when your ticket told u so.... I hate conformity so I shall o when I am good and readyClick to expand...

Only 5 days to go....:haha: We'll be getting the first BFP's in by that time:holly:
Wait for Crunchie! Wait for Crunchie!:jo:


----------



## MoominMumma

Good morning my fellow myrtles!! 

Sorry I wasn't around last night! I only went for a quick lay down with OH (to sleep lol) at 5.30pm and next thing I know it was 10.45pm!!! Must of been flippin tired! Lol!

I'll have a read through what's been going on later as I'm at work and on my iPhone at the mo so not the easiest thing to reply on lol!

Just wanna say a MASSIVE congrats to *HollyMonkey* on the 3 BARS!!!! :happydance::winkwink::happydance:!!!

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Yay Holly, 3 bars! Get to it! Have you and monkey both got sniffles? Bless you. Lots of vitamin c & fluids. 

OH clearly didn't want to BD last night and just wanted to go straight to sleep but there was no way I waa letting him get away with that! All the times he's come home drunk at 2am and wanted a piece of me & I'm half asleep ... And now he didn't want to on one of the most important days??!! No chance mate, you're giving it to me like it or not. In the end he did like it ;-)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> True Crunchie but somewhere in all this marvellous science and timing I've got to try and get pregnant, which is where things start getting a bit trickier in The Lab:shrug: I'll need more equipment than a toy microscope to ensure that sperm meets egg:shrug: Home IVF kit?:-k

I think there might be a hole in the market for home IVF kits.......we could submit a buisness plan !!! 

Even if I am entering the fertile period :wacko: with this neck pain it might have to be some very boring BD time lol 

When you all get you BFPs you better not bugger off to first tri and leave me on this thread alone chatting to myself symptomless and in my TWW :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

where is the morning microscope slide show holly ???

I like to enjoy that over my :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good on you Sarachka!
Actually my 3 bars are stressing me out a bit. For example I now don't know what to wear today; I've got to look appealing but not overly sexy (DH cracks under pressure), I think I'll wear my nice Gap black mini skirt but since it's freezing I'll need thick tights and boots so that should tone things down a bit....and put nice make-up on but not too tarty...oh heavens, damn cbfm:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> where is the morning microscope slide show holly ???
> 
> I like to enjoy that over my :coffee:

Sorry! :flower:I can't do the microscope slide show because I don't want DH to discover how I spend my weekday mornings, so The Lab is closed on Saturdays and Sundays. Plus I've got to make myself look like great breeding material :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> where is the morning microscope slide show holly ???
> 
> I like to enjoy that over my :coffee:
> 
> Sorry! :flower:I can't do the microscope slide show because I don't want DH to discover how I spend my weekday mornings, so The Lab is closed on Saturdays and Sundays. Plus I've got to make myself look like great breeding material :kiss:Click to expand...

Haaaa I love it. We are such lunatics. I'm so glad we have each other. OH doesn't know about my peeing in cups and dipping things in it eiher.


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> where is the morning microscope slide show holly ???
> 
> I like to enjoy that over my :coffee:
> 
> Sorry! :flower:I can't do the microscope slide show because I don't want DH to discover how I spend my weekday mornings, so The Lab is closed on Saturdays and Sundays. Plus I've got to make myself look like great breeding material :kiss:Click to expand...

:rofl: Holly I like it! Great breeding material! :winkwink: 

Thought I'd reply on my phone after all as on my lunch and couldn't wait to get chatting again! :happydance: hehe!

So Holly, will u tell your DH about 'The Lab?' :winkwink: And Sara will u tell your OH about being a POAS addict? :winkwink:

I'm only on CD 5 and I already wanna POAS soooo bad! :blush::happydance: 

Is that a bad thing? :blush: It's ok u can be honest! Lol!
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

This is our inspirational poster for the weekend:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlefertile.jpg


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> This is our inspirational poster for the weekend:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlefertile.jpg

I love it Sara!!! :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

I loved it so much I put it in my siggy! Hope u don't mind? :winkwink:
Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

YES I MIND!!!

Nahhh course not, it's all glory to me! ;-)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

This mornings test

https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt-2.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry dude, I don't see anything


----------



## xMissxZoiex

no i dont either x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I dont see a line on that one :S Weird! There was defo a line on other?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Maybe it was because it went out of the time frame? x


----------



## Sarachka

what's everyone doing today, apart from getting your freak on?


----------



## Sarachka

I have a stupid question!

I really want a nice soak in the bath, but am I going to wash a load of water inside me and kill the sperm?! We last BDed about 16 hours ago.


----------



## Sarachka

Today's very neg ovulation sticks. 
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/60963693.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> where is the morning microscope slide show holly ???
> 
> I like to enjoy that over my :coffee:
> 
> Sorry! :flower:I can't do the microscope slide show because I don't want DH to discover how I spend my weekday mornings, so The Lab is closed on Saturdays and Sundays. Plus I've got to make myself look like great breeding material :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Holly I like it! Great breeding material! :winkwink:
> 
> Thought I'd reply on my phone after all as on my lunch and couldn't wait to get chatting again! :happydance: hehe!
> 
> So Holly, will u tell your DH about 'The Lab?' :winkwink: And Sara will u tell your OH about being a POAS addict? :winkwink:
> 
> I'm only on CD 5 and I already wanna POAS soooo bad! :blush::happydance:
> 
> Is that a bad thing? :blush: It's ok u can be honest! Lol!
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I get that too around cd 5, it's completely normal:fool::loopy:

I was showing DH some pics of LO on my camera last night, then of course a shot of an opk came up, when he asked what it was I just said "it's an opk" and I don't think he wanted to appear ignorant because he didn't enquire further...

I just did another ic opk, strong positive with weak urine, I too have poas cravings


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I have a stupid question!
> 
> I really want a nice soak in the bath, but am I going to wash a load of water inside me and kill the sperm?! We last BDed about 16 hours ago.

No you'll be fine, don't whoosh too much water up. But even with swimmers as slow as your OH's I'm sure 16hrs is enough. I'm worried because I'm_ sitting_ at the computer and my sperm might fall out. We last BD'd about an hour ago. I maybe need to be doing what this guy's doing?:headspin:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Today's very neg ovulation sticks.
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/60963693.jpg

lucky thing you can start relaxing now


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> This is our inspirational poster for the weekend:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlefertile.jpg
> 
> I love it Sara!!! :happydance:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

sorry i accidently thanked you moominmumma, i was meant to thank sarah for the inspirational poster! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Maybe it was because it went out of the time frame? x

yes maybe an evap on the first one?:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Cruuuuunnnnncchhhiieeeeeeeeeee!!!!3 bars on the CBFM today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:YAY!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Have a _happy_ night :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> lucky thing you can start relaxing now

Oh yeah, that's what the TWW is famous for, _relaxing_!

Slash/now I can reeeeeeeeeally start driving myself crazy


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> True Crunchie but somewhere in all this marvellous science and timing I've got to try and get pregnant, which is where things start getting a bit trickier in The Lab:shrug: I'll need more equipment than a toy microscope to ensure that sperm meets egg:shrug: Home IVF kit?:-k
> 
> I think there might be a hole in the market for home IVF kits.......we could submit a buisness plan !!!
> 
> Even if I am entering the fertile period :wacko: with this neck pain it might have to be some very boring BD time lol
> 
> When you all get you BFPs you better not bugger off to first tri and leave me on this thread alone chatting to myself symptomless and in my TWW :sleep:Click to expand...

Awww *Crunchie* we wouldn't do that!! :hugs: Would we girls? 

Your're ok though as i'm only on CD 5 today so by the time i O everyone will probably be in their third tri!! :rofl:

Even if i do get my :bfp: this cycle happydance:) i'll still be sticking around for as long as u all want me?! :haha:

And *HollyMonkey* thats ok... u can thank me as much as u want! Makes my stats go up! :haha::happydance:

Also i've been meaning to ask everyone.....

*What are your real names?* as i keep calling everyone by their usernames and just thought it would be nice if i could call u by your actual names? If u dont mind that is? :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> lucky thing you can start relaxing now
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what the TWW is famous for, _relaxing_!
> 
> Slash/now I can reeeeeeeeeally start driving myself crazyClick to expand...

:rofl: *Sarachka* loving the sarcasticness! (think i'm just making words up now lol!)

Don't worry.... i always drive myself crazy during the TWW! Especially with SS'ing and the dreaded :bfn:'s!! <<< :cry:

xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

MoominMumma said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> True Crunchie but somewhere in all this marvellous science and timing I've got to try and get pregnant, which is where things start getting a bit trickier in The Lab:shrug: I'll need more equipment than a toy microscope to ensure that sperm meets egg:shrug: Home IVF kit?:-k
> 
> I think there might be a hole in the market for home IVF kits.......we could submit a buisness plan !!!
> 
> Even if I am entering the fertile period :wacko: with this neck pain it might have to be some very boring BD time lol
> 
> When you all get you BFPs you better not bugger off to first tri and leave me on this thread alone chatting to myself symptomless and in my TWW :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww *Crunchie* we wouldn't do that!! :hugs: Would we girls?
> 
> Your're ok though as i'm only on CD 5 today so by the time i O everyone will probably be in their third tri!! :rofl:
> 
> Even if i do get my :bfp: this cycle happydance:) i'll still be sticking around for as long as u all want me?! :haha:
> 
> And *HollyMonkey* thats ok... u can thank me as much as u want! Makes my stats go up! :haha::happydance:
> 
> Also i've been meaning to ask everyone.....
> 
> *What are your real names?* as i keep calling everyone by their usernames and just thought it would be nice if i could call u by your actual names? If u dont mind that is? :thumbup:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

!!!We are on the same CD :D i'm CD5 too :D :happydance: and my real name is Kayleigh :kiss:

oooooh guess what i'm getting for xmas....A proper microscope with 1200x magnification :D i love science and i adore inspecting things up close!


----------



## MoominMumma

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cruuuuunnnnncchhhiieeeeeeeeeee!!!!3 bars on the CBFM today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee:YAY!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Have a _happy_ night :winkwink:Click to expand...

I *BET* she will....once she's made herself into *SGBM (Stunningly Gorgeous Breeding Material)* :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

My real name is .... drum roll ... Sarah!


----------



## MoominMumma

x-ginge-x said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> True Crunchie but somewhere in all this marvellous science and timing I've got to try and get pregnant, which is where things start getting a bit trickier in The Lab:shrug: I'll need more equipment than a toy microscope to ensure that sperm meets egg:shrug: Home IVF kit?:-k
> 
> I think there might be a hole in the market for home IVF kits.......we could submit a buisness plan !!!
> 
> Even if I am entering the fertile period :wacko: with this neck pain it might have to be some very boring BD time lol
> 
> When you all get you BFPs you better not bugger off to first tri and leave me on this thread alone chatting to myself symptomless and in my TWW :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww *Crunchie* we wouldn't do that!! :hugs: Would we girls?
> 
> Your're ok though as i'm only on CD 5 today so by the time i O everyone will probably be in their third tri!! :rofl:
> 
> Even if i do get my :bfp: this cycle happydance:) i'll still be sticking around for as long as u all want me?! :haha:
> 
> And *HollyMonkey* thats ok... u can thank me as much as u want! Makes my stats go up! :haha::happydance:
> 
> Also i've been meaning to ask everyone.....
> 
> *What are your real names?* as i keep calling everyone by their usernames and just thought it would be nice if i could call u by your actual names? If u dont mind that is? :thumbup:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> !!!We are on the same CD :D i'm CD5 too :D :happydance: and my real name is Kayleigh :kiss:
> 
> oooooh guess what i'm getting for xmas....A proper microscope with 1200x magnification :D i love science and i adore inspecting things up close!Click to expand...

Whooo for CD 5!!!! :winkwink::hugs:

And hello Kayleigh (my cousin is called Kayleigh too! :thumbup:). My real name is Sophie but u can call me Soph!

Ooooo get u! Getting a proper microscope for xmas! Is OH buying it for u? Or are u not telling him u are getting one? :haha::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> My real name is .... drum roll ... Sarah!

Hey Sarah!! And there was me thinking it was Sara!! Well i was only one letter out lol! I thought your username was Sara (as in your name) and chka (as in 'chika')? My brain works overtime as u can see! :blush::haha::thumbup:

I'm Soph! :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

nah Sarachka is my Russian nic name :-D OH is a ruski so he calls me that. you pronounce it like SER-rach-ka


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: no hes buying me it, its £19.99 from argos made by national geographic hehe


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello my name's Bethany:flower:My ttc buddies all know this anyway but it does seem a bit mean not to let you other turtles know my name on the grounds of privacy, I do afterall show you closeup pics of my CM each morning which is fairly private I'd say.
The Deed is Done, at least for today, since DH is watching a video with his boys this evening, a man video, kind of thing I hate, Gladiators:grr: or Transformozoids:gun: or something, and DH will fall snoring into bed as soon as it's finished. But my efforts this morning worked, he told me I looked very appetising and around 5pm he led me to the bedroom.:sex: I _really_ hope the rest will be history[-o&lt;, but I'm still LH surging (sounds like some massive drug high, how come we wouldn't know unless we P'dOAS?!) so may O in 2 days.. Will have to seduce tomorrow too...
Goodness the 3 bar day is stressful, they should add some notes in the cbfm user's manual- "tips for the peak day"- with ideas for dressing and reminders about mascara and matching underwear. In an absent moment this morning I started putting my comfy old washed out M&S pants on, then remembered- No!![-X I can't wear those-I have 3 bars! so swapped them for a pretty frilly ensemble.
What stress, it will make the 2ww seem like plain sailing in comparison:boat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> lucky thing you can start relaxing now
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what the TWW is famous for, _relaxing_!
> 
> Slash/now I can reeeeeeeeeally start driving myself crazyClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: *Sarachka* loving the sarcasticness! (think i'm just making words up now lol!)
> 
> Don't worry.... i always drive myself crazy during the TWW! Especially with SS'ing and the dreaded :bfn:'s!! <<< :cry:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I think sarcasm is the word you're looking for:amartass:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: no hes buying me it, its £19.99 from argos made by national geographic hehe

Ooh Congrats! I think every household should have a microscope. Always handy. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cruuuuunnnnncchhhiieeeeeeeeeee!!!!3 bars on the CBFM today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee:YAY!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Have a _happy_ night :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I *BET* she will....once she's made herself into *SGBM (Stunningly Gorgeous Breeding Material)* :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::happydance::happydance::thumbup:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Poor DH, now we've dtd it's goodbye mini skirt, hello cosy 'in the house' tracksuit with new big fat furry slipper boots I bought in town with DH this afternoon. SGBM indeed!


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> nah Sarachka is my Russian nic name :-D OH is a ruski so he calls me that. you pronounce it like SER-rach-ka

Oooooo thats how u pronounce it?!! I was wondering that too! :haha:

Consider me taught! :thumbup::winkwink::amartass:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> lucky thing you can start relaxing now
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what the TWW is famous for, _relaxing_!
> 
> Slash/now I can reeeeeeeeeally start driving myself crazyClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: *Sarachka* loving the sarcasticness! (think i'm just making words up now lol!)
> 
> Don't worry.... i always drive myself crazy during the TWW! Especially with SS'ing and the dreaded :bfn:'s!! <<< :cry:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think sarcasm is the word you're looking for:amartass:Click to expand...

Ok ok Mrs :amartass:!!!! :haha: It's been a loooong day today... i started work at 6.30am and finished at 3.30pm and I've not been to sleep today yet! So i've been up since 6am!!(as i overslept but about 30mins!! Only woke up coz OH was shaking me and shouting "I've been trying to wake u up for half a f***ing hour.... GET UP!!!" :blush::blush::blush:)

Look i was tired ok?! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This mornings SMU opk, tonights looks much the same. They have really wishy washy dye these tests, never get very dark. I have a cracking headache, but the fluey stuff seems to have worn off a bit, and LO is much better this afternoon, after a very snotty start to the day! Poor lovely yummy monkeyboo:baby:
 



Attached Files:







second saturday opk.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-ginge-x

Aww bless your lil one :baby: hope shes better soon (and you to :flower:)...and i would say thats a pos the lines look the same to me ?


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cruuuuunnnnncchhhiieeeeeeeeeee!!!!3 bars on the CBFM today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee:YAY!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Have a _happy_ night :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I *BET* she will....once she's made herself into *SGBM (Stunningly Gorgeous Breeding Material)* :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::happydance::happydance::thumbup:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Poor DH, now we've dtd it's goodbye mini skirt, hello cosy 'in the house' tracksuit with new big fat furry slipper boots I bought in town with DH this afternoon. SGBM indeed!Click to expand...

:rofl: That's soooo what i would be like!! :rofl:

I'm quite lucky tho as OH doesn't mind what i look like... i could transform myself into *SGBM* or i could look *TBUS (Totally Bloody Un-Sexy!)*:haha: and he would still partake in the wonderful act that they call *BD'ing!!!*:happydance::haha:

Oh and i forgot to say....

Hi Beth (If u dont mind me calling u that? :thumbup:), my real name is Sophie but u can call me Soph! :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi everyone
Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> lucky thing you can start relaxing now
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what the TWW is famous for, _relaxing_!
> 
> Slash/now I can reeeeeeeeeally start driving myself crazyClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: *Sarachka* loving the sarcasticness! (think i'm just making words up now lol!)
> 
> Don't worry.... i always drive myself crazy during the TWW! Especially with SS'ing and the dreaded :bfn:'s!! <<< :cry:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think sarcasm is the word you're looking for:amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok Mrs :amartass:!!!! :haha: It's been a loooong day today... i started work at 6.30am and finished at 3.30pm and I've not been to sleep today yet! So i've been up since 6am!!(as i overslept but about 30mins!! Only woke up coz OH was shaking me and shouting "I've been trying to wake u up for half a f***ing hour.... GET UP!!!" :blush::blush::blush:)
> 
> Look i was tired ok?! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Excuses excuses:tease: But seriously I don't envy you working on a saturday, what do you do?


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> This mornings SMU opk, tonights looks much the same. They have really wishy washy dye these tests, never get very dark. I have a cracking headache, but the fluey stuff seems to have worn off a bit, and LO is much better this afternoon, after a very snotty start to the day! Poor lovely yummy monkeyboo:baby:

I'd say that's defo a +++++!! The lines look exactly the same to me hun! :thumbup: So the CBFM didn't lie!! :haha::thumbup:

Awww i hope you and LO feel better soon! :baby::flower:

Is it like fluey symptoms u've got? :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly you need some good old fashioned chicken soup. It just so happens that I've got some simmering away now

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/2217c0bd.jpg

Am just googling recipes for dumplings


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> lucky thing you can start relaxing now
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what the TWW is famous for, _relaxing_!
> 
> Slash/now I can reeeeeeeeeally start driving myself crazyClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: *Sarachka* loving the sarcasticness! (think i'm just making words up now lol!)
> 
> Don't worry.... i always drive myself crazy during the TWW! Especially with SS'ing and the dreaded :bfn:'s!! <<< :cry:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think sarcasm is the word you're looking for:amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok Mrs :amartass:!!!! :haha: It's been a loooong day today... i started work at 6.30am and finished at 3.30pm and I've not been to sleep today yet! So i've been up since 6am!!(as i overslept but about 30mins!! Only woke up coz OH was shaking me and shouting "I've been trying to wake u up for half a f***ing hour.... GET UP!!!" :blush::blush::blush:)
> 
> Look i was tired ok?! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses:tease: But seriously I don't envy you working on a saturday, what do you do?Click to expand...

:tease:!!! :haha:

I work at Tesco's on the checkouts (not sure if u've got a Tesco over in france?) But no doubt u've heard of it? :winkwink: 
It's very busy at the mo as it's coming up to xmas and everyone seems to think that at xmas the world will end so they better stock up on food!! :rofl:

My store is only shut on xmas day and easter sunday and it's open the rest of the year!! But luckily working on boxing day and new years day is *VOLUNTARY!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What do u do?

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky

Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Holly you need some good old fashioned chicken soup. It just so happens that I've got some simmering away now
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/2217c0bd.jpg
> 
> Am just googling recipes for dumplings

OMG Sarah!!! That looks *GORGEOUS!*

:thumbup::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky
> 
> Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
> DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
> This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...

Definite good sign...I'd go so far as saying it's an omen!
'course you can call me TrinityMom :hugs: though hopefully soon I can change it to QuatroMom :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky
> 
> Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
> DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
> This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...

Think i will call u Tazz if thats ok? As i like the name Tazz and its easy to remember lol! :haha: I'm Sophie but u can call me Soph (u've probably already seen me say that like 100 times already lol!!)

*Beth* that was really lovely of your DH to say 'our children' in the *plural*! :thumbup::flower:
I'm afraid that when it comes to maths homework i have *NO IDEA WHERE TO START* as i'm *RUBBISH AT MATHS!!!* with a capital *R!!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> lucky thing you can start relaxing now
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what the TWW is famous for, _relaxing_!
> 
> Slash/now I can reeeeeeeeeally start driving myself crazyClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: *Sarachka* loving the sarcasticness! (think i'm just making words up now lol!)
> 
> Don't worry.... i always drive myself crazy during the TWW! Especially with SS'ing and the dreaded :bfn:'s!! <<< :cry:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think sarcasm is the word you're looking for:amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok Mrs :amartass:!!!! :haha: It's been a loooong day today... i started work at 6.30am and finished at 3.30pm and I've not been to sleep today yet! So i've been up since 6am!!(as i overslept but about 30mins!! Only woke up coz OH was shaking me and shouting "I've been trying to wake u up for half a f***ing hour.... GET UP!!!" :blush::blush::blush:)
> 
> Look i was tired ok?! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses:tease: But seriously I don't envy you working on a saturday, what do you do?Click to expand...
> 
> :tease:!!! :haha:
> 
> I work at Tesco's on the checkouts (not sure if u've got a Tesco over in france?) But no doubt u've heard of it? :winkwink:
> It's very busy at the mo as it's coming up to xmas and everyone seems to think that at xmas the world will end so they better stock up on food!! :rofl:
> 
> My store is only shut on xmas day and easter sunday and it's open the rest of the year!! But luckily working on boxing day and new years day is *VOLUNTARY!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What do u do?
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I'm still on:baby: leave (took a year off, which is rapidly coming to an end...) but in between work as a page 3 glamour model I teach English to adults in different companies in Paris- mainly Societe Generale, Swatch, Bourgois, Chanel and Grand Marnier. It's a fun job, but I've sooooooo found my vocation in being a full time mummy! I want to see if I can extend my :baby: leave....


----------



## MoominMumma

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky
> 
> Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
> DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
> This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Definite good sign...I'd go so far as saying it's an omen!
> 'course you can call me TrinityMom :hugs: though hopefully soon I can change it to QuatroMom :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: @ QUATRO MUM!!.... DUN DUN DUN..... :rofl: :happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

MoominMumma said:


> OMG Sarah!!! That looks *GORGEOUS!*
> 
> :thumbup::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Thank ya! It's got more water in it now and will add milk nearer the end. Then in go the dumplings.


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky
> 
> Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
> DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
> This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Think i will call u Tazz if thats ok? As i like the name Tazz and its easy to remember lol! :haha: I'm Sophie but u can call me Soph (u've probably already seen me say that like 100 times already lol!!)
> 
> *Beth* that was really lovely of your DH to say 'our children' in the *plural*! :thumbup::flower:
> I'm afraid that when it comes to maths homework i have *NO IDEA WHERE TO START* as i'm *RUBBISH AT MATHS!!!* with a capital *R!!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Yeah and me? I'm going to have to do Maths homework IN FRENCH!


----------



## MoominMumma

U will have to start wearing your undies on the outside of your clothes!! 

Dont worry... my SM is an excellent cross stitcher... i'll get her to cross stitch *QM* on your undies!! Just so u feel at home with wearing them!! :rofl:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh la la Holly that will tres difficile, non?! I'm also poo at maths. I was better at languages and English


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky
> 
> Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
> DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
> This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Think i will call u Tazz if thats ok? As i like the name Tazz and its easy to remember lol! :haha: I'm Sophie but u can call me Soph (u've probably already seen me say that like 100 times already lol!!)
> 
> *Beth* that was really lovely of your DH to say 'our children' in the *plural*! :thumbup::flower:
> I'm afraid that when it comes to maths homework i have *NO IDEA WHERE TO START* as i'm *RUBBISH AT MATHS!!!* with a capital *R!!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and me? I'm going to have to do Maths homework IN FRENCH!Click to expand...

Believe it or not... i actually got an A in my french GCSE but i can only remember parts of french now as not done any for about 6 years! lol!

Wanna know my fave french thing??.....

Une Bonhomme de Neige! :happydance::happydance::amartass::amartass::blush::haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky
> 
> Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
> DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
> This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Definite good sign...I'd go so far as saying it's an omen!
> 'course you can call me TrinityMom :hugs: though hopefully soon I can change it to QuatroMom :haha:Click to expand...

Let's hope it's:haha: quatromom :blue::blue::blue::pink: rather than quatromom :blue::blue::blue::blue: :rofl:

Omens omens, everywhere. First there was Emandi's cat's mouse, now there's my DH's use of the plural.....Looking good, looking good:dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> U will have to start wearing your undies on the outside of your clothes!!
> 
> Dont worry... my SM is an excellent cross stitcher... i'll get her to cross stitch *QM* on your undies!! Just so u feel at home with wearing them!! :rofl:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: My boys would love that!
My oldest thinks he's Harry Potter (went through a whole year of being called Harry - i was Hermione), my middle son pretends to be Ben10 and my youngest dresses in many layers of Spiderman and won't answer to anything other than Spidey 
Maybe we could start a league...not extraordinary gentlemen but more like The League of Dedicated Loonies :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

which i believe means...."the good man of snow??" AKA snowman!! lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky
> 
> Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
> DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
> This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Think i will call u Tazz if thats ok? As i like the name Tazz and its easy to remember lol! :haha: I'm Sophie but u can call me Soph (u've probably already seen me say that like 100 times already lol!!)
> 
> *Beth* that was really lovely of your DH to say 'our children' in the *plural*! :thumbup::flower:
> I'm afraid that when it comes to maths homework i have *NO IDEA WHERE TO START* as i'm *RUBBISH AT MATHS!!!* with a capital *R!!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and me? I'm going to have to do Maths homework IN FRENCH!Click to expand...
> 
> Believe it or not... i actually got an A in my french GCSE but i can only remember parts of french now as not done any for about 6 years! lol!
> 
> Wanna know my fave french thing??.....
> 
> Une Bonhomme de Neige! :happydance::happydance::amartass::amartass::blush::haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Et ma chose Français préféré- c'est DU VIN! And my husband of course :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Let's hope it's:haha: quatromom :blue::blue::blue::pink: rather than quatromom :blue::blue::blue::blue: :rofl:
> 
> Omens omens, everywhere. First there was Emandi's cat's mouse, now there's my DH's use of the plural.....Looking good, looking good:dust:

Pretty Please!! :pink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oh la la Holly that will tres difficile, non?! I'm also poo at maths. I was better at languages and English

Trés difficile. I must start restudying maths. I was actually quite good at maths at school, I used to love simultaneous equations, but I can't remember a sausage now. All I calculate now are cycle days and dpos:shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

Ladies....ladies....ladies.....

I have a *SUPRISE* for u all but u will have to wait a sec for me to sort it out lol!

BRB :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Only french i remember is moi ne pas de comprendez vous? which is i do not understand i think haha! and a few random words like poisson and poulet :lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Saturdays are always INSANE days for me...I won't go into the boring details!
> My real name is Taryn. Or Taryn-Lee really but everyone just calls me T or Trin or Tazz
> Still loads of fullness (and my ticker says some women get that now :thumbup: )think it sort of feels like when I was pregnant before so fx
> My BD work is done, I can wear my big girl pants and my hair scrunched up...but to be honest, dh isn't picky
> 
> Can I call you Trinitymom? I like Trinitymom! Taryn's a great name though, never heard it before. Tazz is cool too. But I know you as Trinitymom.:hugs:
> DH is not picky either, but I know the ttc bit stresses him out, so I thought a bit of extra effort (without going too far or he gets more stressed!) might help things along...
> This morning though DH was at pingpong with his younger son, doing maths homework in the spectators seats with his eldest, and he sent me a text message saying "you're doing the homework with our children!"- in the *plural,* which I took as a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Think i will call u Tazz if thats ok? As i like the name Tazz and its easy to remember lol! :haha: I'm Sophie but u can call me Soph (u've probably already seen me say that like 100 times already lol!!)
> 
> *Beth* that was really lovely of your DH to say 'our children' in the *plural*! :thumbup::flower:
> I'm afraid that when it comes to maths homework i have *NO IDEA WHERE TO START* as i'm *RUBBISH AT MATHS!!!* with a capital *R!!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and me? I'm going to have to do Maths homework IN FRENCH!Click to expand...
> 
> Believe it or not... i actually got an A in my french GCSE but i can only remember parts of french now as not done any for about 6 years! lol!
> 
> Wanna know my fave french thing??.....
> 
> Une Bonhomme de Neige! :happydance::happydance::amartass::amartass::blush::haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I chose German GCSE because my german lessons were more relaxing than my french ones- little did I know that 2 yrs later I'd move to France...:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

When we were in Belgium all I could say in French was 'I don't speak French. Do you speak English?'...I won't torture you or make you pee in your pants (I know some of you are holding it in for poas :haha:) with the spelling in French


----------



## TrinityMom

moominmumma said:


> ladies....ladies....ladies.....
> 
> I have a *suprise* for u all but u will have to wait a sec for me to sort it out lol!
> 
> Brb :kiss:

you made a sparkly for my league!!!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

OOOO OOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE LOOK AT MY SIGGY!!!!! :kiss:

Specially for *QM!!* but everyone feel free to use it!! 

The code is....

[ URL=https://www.sparklee.com]..[url]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/11/20/a81b257351738d1230207d72a841a760.gif[/url]... [/URL] obviously without the spaces and dots! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> OMG Sarah!!! That looks *GORGEOUS!*
> 
> :thumbup::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Thank ya! It's got more water in it now and will add milk nearer the end. Then in go the dumplings.Click to expand...

That looks good Sarachka! DH is cooking us all green beans and coquillettes and steak haché, and I bought a big pot of Dijon Mustard today to have with.The anchovy cravings have been usurped by mustard ones:munch:Mustard Yum Yum Will eat spoons of it.


----------



## MoominMumma

TrinityMom said:


> moominmumma said:
> 
> 
> ladies....ladies....ladies.....
> 
> I have a *suprise* for u all but u will have to wait a sec for me to sort it out lol!
> 
> Brb :kiss:
> 
> you made a sparkly for my league!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes it would seem so.... :happydance::winkwink::flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

sorry girls i'm in google translate trying to see how much francais i actually remember :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> OOOO OOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE LOOK AT MY SIGGY!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> Specially for *QM!!* but everyone feel free to use it!!
> 
> The code is....
> 
> [ URL=https://www.sparklee.com]..[url]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/11/20/a81b257351738d1230207d72a841a760.gif[/url]... [/URL] obviously without the spaces and dots! :flower:

I'm thanking you as often as possible for your stats:winkwink: It's WONDERFUL but I'm at my legal limit for siggy pics, and can't part with my lovely munkies made by Sarachka! But a great one for this thread, I'm sure there'll be many takers....:fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> OOOO OOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE LOOK AT MY SIGGY!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> Specially for *QM!!* but everyone feel free to use it!!
> 
> The code is....
> 
> [ URL=https://www.sparklee.com]..[url]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/11/20/a81b257351738d1230207d72a841a760.gif[/url]... [/URL] obviously without the spaces and dots! :flower:

It's beautiful! Please please can you post the pic in a post....I've tried deleting dots...going a bit dotty....IT"S NOT WORKING!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> When we were in Belgium all I could say in French was 'I don't speak French. Do you speak English?'...I won't torture you or make you pee in your pants (I know some of you are holding it in for poas :haha:) with the spelling in French

:rofl:

I lived in Belgium from the age of 2 til 4, and went to school there since they start ridiculously young, and my mum claims I spoke Flemish- can't remember a word though.But they all speak such good English there it doesn't really matter!


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> OOOO OOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE LOOK AT MY SIGGY!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> Specially for *QM!!* but everyone feel free to use it!!
> 
> The code is....
> 
> [ URL=https://www.sparklee.com]..[url]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/11/20/a81b257351738d1230207d72a841a760.gif[/url]... [/URL] obviously without the spaces and dots! :flower:
> 
> I'm thanking you as often as possible for your stats:winkwink: It's WONDERFUL but I'm at my legal limit for siggy pics, and can't part with my lovely munkies made by Sarachka! But a great one for this thread, I'm sure there'll be many takers....:fool:Click to expand...

:happydance: Thanks Beth!! :winkwink: and whooo for my status!! :thumbup::happydance:

Right i'm gonna sign off for now ladies as i've been on here for about 2 hours straight lol! And think my bed will be calling me in an hour or so! (yes i'm a :jo: like that! :haha: but i LOVE my bed! :haha:) 

Nighty night my fellow dedicated Myrtle Loonies! :flower::flower::flower:

Sleep well and sweet dreams!! 

Catch u all tomorrow! :thumbup::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

TrinityMom said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> OOOO OOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE LOOK AT MY SIGGY!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> Specially for *QM!!* but everyone feel free to use it!!
> 
> The code is....
> 
> [ URL=https://www.sparklee.com]..[url]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/11/20/a81b257351738d1230207d72a841a760.gif[/url]... [/URL] obviously without the spaces and dots! :flower:
> 
> It's beautiful! Please please can you post the pic in a post....I've tried deleting dots...going a bit dotty....IT"S NOT WORKING!Click to expand...

I did it!!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

here u are QM! Not sure how to make it work, or if this will work but here goes....

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/11/20/a81b257351738d1230207d72a841a760.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> When we were in Belgium all I could say in French was 'I don't speak French. Do you speak English?'...I won't torture you or make you pee in your pants (I know some of you are holding it in for poas :haha:) with the spelling in French
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I lived in Belgium from the age of 2 til 4, and went to school there since they start ridiculously young, and my mum claims I spoke Flemish- can't remember a word though.But they all speak such good English there it doesn't really matter!Click to expand...

I found the Flemish people very friendly and the Flemish was close to Afrikaans so I could understand but the French-speakers were generally very snooty :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> OOOO OOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE LOOK AT MY SIGGY!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> Specially for *QM!!* but everyone feel free to use it!!
> 
> The code is....
> 
> [ URL=https://www.sparklee.com]..[url]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/11/20/a81b257351738d1230207d72a841a760.gif[/url]... [/URL] obviously without the spaces and dots! :flower:
> 
> I'm thanking you as often as possible for your stats:winkwink: It's WONDERFUL but I'm at my legal limit for siggy pics, and can't part with my lovely munkies made by Sarachka! But a great one for this thread, I'm sure there'll be many takers....:fool:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Thanks Beth!! :winkwink: and whooo for my status!! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Right i'm gonna sign off for now ladies as i've been on here for about 2 hours straight lol! And think my bed will be calling me in an hour or so! (yes i'm a :jo: like that! :haha: but i LOVE my bed! :haha:)
> 
> Nighty night my fellow dedicated Myrtle Loonies! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Sleep well and sweet dreams!!
> 
> Catch u all tomorrow! :thumbup::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Night night. Me too, time to go and eat that MUSTARD for dinner


----------



## x-ginge-x

This was the first thing I ever said in my first ever french lesson  Je suis Kayleigh. Comment tu t'appele? haha, on a good not my period is now finished :) and I haven't been able to pay for my CBFM yet so will be using it next cycle!


----------



## MoominMumma

Whoooo QM!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I have been so MIA ladies, I've been... dealing with life. (sigh) I have to go again... I just caught up on the thread and though I can't comment on everything I would like to say... Congratulations HollyMonkey on your 3 bars!!! Woo! Oh, perhaps I can make a suggestion? Black mini skirt with thigh high stockings. I think that might win him over (and keep you warm). :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> When we were in Belgium all I could say in French was 'I don't speak French. Do you speak English?'...I won't torture you or make you pee in your pants (I know some of you are holding it in for poas :haha:) with the spelling in French
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I lived in Belgium from the age of 2 til 4, and went to school there since they start ridiculously young, and my mum claims I spoke Flemish- can't remember a word though.But they all speak such good English there it doesn't really matter!Click to expand...
> 
> I found the Flemish people very friendly and the Flemish was close to Afrikaans so I could understand but the French-speakers were generally very snooty :sulk:Click to expand...

Siggy looks fab Trinitymom- you're at your 6 limit too, no more siggys for you without sacrifycing one!
Oh endless disputes between the Flemish and the French:sulk: 
Off for my din dins....


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Sorry I have been so MIA ladies, I've been... dealing with life. (sigh) I have to go again... I just caught up on the thread and though I can't comment on everything I would like to say... Congratulations HollyMonkey on your 3 bars!!! Woo! Oh, perhaps I can make a suggestion? Black mini skirt with thigh high stockings. I think that might win him over (and keep you warm). :winkwink:

Hi :hi:
I'm off to bed with my HUGE book fellow turtles ... sleep tight


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sorry I have been so MIA ladies, I've been... dealing with life. (sigh) I have to go again... I just caught up on the thread and though I can't comment on everything I would like to say... Congratulations HollyMonkey on your 3 bars!!! Woo! Oh, perhaps I can make a suggestion? Black mini skirt with thigh high stockings. I think that might win him over (and keep you warm). :winkwink:

Oh yes thankyou I hadn't thought of that, I've got some too, somewhere in the bottom of my drawer....


----------



## Sarachka

I hope you're ok Mollykins x


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ... U can sure chat on here !!! Still
No ovulation so I am currently sitting with my fab mil drinking some champers watching x factor !!!! Lol

My name is vicki but please call me crunchie ..... It's more
Excotic !!!!!

Thanks trinitymum for sticking by me ! 
Also
Holly .... U will always be Holly to me ... I chose to ignore your real name xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

I think it was moominmomma that was sticking by me
?? Lol sorry girls had a bit to drink xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hehe drunckiecrunchie.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Hehe drunckiecrunchie.

Bit scwiffy !


----------



## Sarachka

I love Let it Be. I hope someone doe Hey Jude!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hehe drunckiecrunchie.
> 
> Bit scwiffy !Click to expand...

sounds like crunchie is a little bit sozzled :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

I need Katy out this week ! And Cheryl cole ...... She really winds me up!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh ffs I didn't mean for THIS benefit thief to do Hey Jude


----------



## Crunchie

But he did just upset Cheryl
!!!!! Go Wagner !!!!!! Lol


----------



## Sarachka

What is my mother doing on the x factor singing with katy's voice


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Katie looks like billie elliots gay best friends :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cmfm 1.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Crunchie said:


> holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Way :) GL


----------



## Crunchie

xMissxZoiex said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Way :) GLClick to expand...

thanks !!! shame DH is asleep.....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Crunchie said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Way :) GLClick to expand...
> 
> thanks !!! shame DH is asleep.....Click to expand...

Does he really need to be awake :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

xMissxZoiex said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Way :) GLClick to expand...
> 
> thanks !!! shame DH is asleep.....Click to expand...
> 
> Does he really need to be awake :haha:Click to expand...

hes being a little "grumpy" tonight......so after I tempt to him to a bacon roll in the morning I can then tempt him with my tasty delights lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Thank you for your good wishes. Life has been crazy and slightly stressful and certainly busy. Today, after I touched base with you ladies, my oldest DD fell down and hurt herself quite badly. We spent the majority of the day in hospital. :dohh: After hours spent and a few x-rays later we found that she had a bad sprain in her hand and pretty severe soft tissue damage. :( I'm grateful that she has no broken bones. She keeps telling me, "Mommy, I wish this injury hadn't happened to me." Aww! :hugs: 

HollyMonkey- I hope you had luck with your DH tonight. :winkwink: 

Crunchie- Crumble is so sweet! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Yooppeee:happydance: Crunchie is entering the world of TTC, Welcome my lovely:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry to hear about your DD's accident *Molly*, I hope they mended her well at the hospital?! Poor thing, but lucky nothing was broken.
DH and I dtd at 5pm yesterday, so at bedtime I thought it best to let him recover and we'll be having an afternoon session today.(Bedtime's too risky with him, he's one of those people who can fall asleep as soon as his head touches the pillow:sleep:) And I have another peak 3 bars this morning:happydance: so no rush...:coolio:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Crunchie* did you know that alcohol can interfere with cbfm results, giving false 'high' readings?:rofl:

The Lab may exceptionally be opening on a Sunday today, DH has taken his son to a ping pong match and will be back around midday...


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> I think it was moominmomma that was sticking by me
> ?? Lol sorry girls had a bit to drink xxxx

I was confused Crunchie (doesn't take much!) but I'm still sticking by you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Crunchie* did you know that alcohol can interfere with cbfm results, giving false 'high' readings?:rofl:
> 
> The Lab may exceptionally be opening on a Sunday today, DH has taken his son to a ping pong match and will be back around midday...

Ooh! being on the slides and ferny pictures :happydance:

Still feeling 'full' today :thumbup: can't wait to poas!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- Yay for continuous 3 bar status on your cbfm! Woo! :happydance: 

TrinityMom- FX that "full" feeling leads to a :bfp: :thumbup: 

Ahh ladies, it's 0118 here and I HAVE to go to :sleep: OH!!! ANNNNDDDD!!! Are you ready??? I'm going with my OH and DD's to get a kitten tomorrow afternoon! :dance: :yipee: I am thrilled! I can't wait.... must sleep now... Hope you are all having a lovely morning. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Crunchie* did you know that alcohol can interfere with cbfm results, giving false 'high' readings?:rofl:
> 
> The Lab may exceptionally be opening on a Sunday today, DH has taken his son to a ping pong match and will be back around midday...
> 
> Ooh! being on the slides and ferny pictures :happydance:
> 
> Still feeling 'full' today :thumbup: can't wait to poas!!!Click to expand...

Thank you trinitymum xxxxx

If alcohol effected cbfm I would have Bren running high last week ! off to get the bacon on to tempt the boy ...now this silly machine has my attention I will be giving it the evil eye until it gives me the prestigious 3 bars ! 

Maybe booze does help fertility ..,, that would explain all those drunken one stands I read about .....


----------



## Sarachka

Molly! A kitten! We will be needing photos asap! I'm sorry to hear about your daughters injury I hope she's all better soon. 

We didn't BD last night as I had two consecutive days of negative OPKs so I didn't see there was any need.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: for another kitten soon joining the thread!

I have some amazing shots of CM that look like William Morris wallpaper, will get them up a bit later. Got to get DH 'up' first:blush: 
I've been knitting all morning, LO now has a sleeveless jumper, will start on the sleeves this afternoon....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Anybody wonna see this mornings & Last nights tests?


----------



## Sarachka

Don't ask, just post. It goes without saying that we love look at stuff each other have peed on


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:rofl: :rofl:

Ok so last nights test
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt2011.jpg


And this mornings test
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt2111.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Nothing, sorry


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm not sure if i see something on this mornings test zoie and :wave: hello everyone!

Molly- hope your lil girl is ok :flower:
Crunchie- Bring on the 3 bars!
Holly- Can't wait to see those pics :D
Sarachka- if negative after positives your in the TWW hehe bring on the POAS madness and SSing heehee! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww I thought i saw something on the morning test lol

nvm lol i will have to wait untill my FRERs get here . i think they will get here when im 12dpo :)


----------



## Sarachka

So what is everyone doing with their sunday?

I'm sending out various emails to people regarding my new Ukrainian charity. I have one shipping company who offered to send a shipment of shoes out for free! this is the answer to a prayer as I've had most of these shoes over a year and haven't found a way to get the over to Ukraine yet. I feel like I could have done so much this year but didn't


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going to my mothers for dinner :) as a payment for making my brothers and dad there dinner while she was in scotland last weekend :)


----------



## TrinityMom

I've just spent the last hour going through all the baby stuff I've bought over the last month. Folding and sorting into sizes, lining up bottles and creams, sorting through all my sample vitamins......oh so broody now!
DH and boys have gone to the varsity to play a game of frisbee and to fly kites so I am all alone with my huge book...bliss


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Sarachka- if negative after positives your in the TWW hehe bring on the POAS madness and SSing heehee! :haha:

Yep, looks like I'm officially in the tww! Welcome to crazy town.

We BDed this morning but I got up and had a pee, made a coffee etc after about half an hour, normally I like to keep laying down longer than that. Oh well, I'm pretty sure all the ladies who got knocked up in the broom cupboard didn't immediately lay on the floor with their legs up the wall. By this stage of my fertile period Im usually just fed up of the effort and think that if its going to happen, it will, whether or not I hug my knees.

Ginge, I was thinking, if you wanted to get some good vits for conception then you really should get some folic acid and omega three. You can get them in a single pill in boots.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka- if negative after positives your in the TWW hehe bring on the POAS madness and SSing heehee! :haha:
> 
> Yep, looks like I'm officially in the tww! Welcome to crazy town.
> 
> We BDed this morning but I got up and had a pee, made a coffee etc after about half an hour, normally I like to keep laying down longer than that. Oh well, I'm pretty sure all the ladies who got knocked up in the broom cupboard didn't immediately lay on the floor with their legs up the wall. By this stage of my fertile period I&#8217;m usually just fed up of the effort and think that if it&#8217;s going to happen, it will, whether or not I hug my knees.
> 
> Ginge, I was thinking, if you wanted to get some good vits for conception then you really should get some folic acid and omega three. You can get them in a single pill in boots.Click to expand...

:rofl: You've got a good point there, maybe DH and I should try it standing up in our broom cupboard. Yeah I'm a bit worried because all my peak BDing has been in the afternoon when I've had to get up to see LO straight after, but as you say I think we're a bit extreme, I don't think sperm are affected by gravity, they know where they've got to go, and my last 2 pregnancies I didn't lie upside down at all:wacko:
Spent my sunday knitting, eating, drinking beaujolais with DH, playing big lego with LO and 5 mins of :sex: Constructive. Still a bit poorly though so no running or biking :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here are my Turner Prize entries. Entitled _Peak CM _
 



Attached Files:







457.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









458.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is grapefruit juice under the microscope
 



Attached Files:







409.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is LO in a new dress (size 18months, so a bit big!) that arrived as a present for her in the post from English Grandma yesterday...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Here are my Turner Prize entries. Entitled _Peak CM _

OOOH Pretty!!!
That confused me a bit because my surname is Turner :haha:
So I think that gives me the right to award you first prize :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is LO in a new dress (size 18months, so a bit big!) that arrived as a present for her in the post from English Grandma yesterday...

Just quoting myself. Practising in case you all get BFPs apart from me and I'm left all alone on the thread. I guess Crunchie might be around too:haha:
Can't seem to be able to upload my pics:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I've just spent the last hour going through all the baby stuff I've bought over the last month. Folding and sorting into sizes, lining up bottles and creams, sorting through all my sample vitamins......oh so broody now!
> DH and boys have gone to the varsity to play a game of frisbee and to fly kites so I am all alone with my huge book...bliss

That's PMA if ever I saw it ,buying baby stuff while TTCing! Don't tell me you've only bought pink clothes too?!!!
Oh and thanks for the 1st prize Mrs Turner!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Try again for those pics...


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Try again for those pics...

Hello HollyMonkey,:flower: how you doing? Not having much luck with those pics of LO are you?
I'm sure you'll work it out sometime. GL and lots of :hug: and :dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I've just spent the last hour going through all the baby stuff I've bought over the last month. Folding and sorting into sizes, lining up bottles and creams, sorting through all my sample vitamins......oh so broody now!
> DH and boys have gone to the varsity to play a game of frisbee and to fly kites so I am all alone with my huge book...bliss
> 
> That's PMA if ever I saw it ,buying baby stuff while TTCing! Don't tell me you've only bought pink clothes too?!!!
> Oh and thanks for the 1st prize Mrs Turner!Click to expand...

Actually it's Dr Turner but I'll forgive you this time :winkwink:

I thought I'd bought very few pink things but now that I go through them I realise that there's more than I thought. Mostly really cute stuff that I knew wouldn't always be available. The rest is neutrals. I had loads of baby stuff but I thought my last was my last so I gave almost everything to my maid who had a baby 4 months after me. The rest that I didn't give her (like the first outfits each of my boys wore) she stole anyway :growlmad:

_When_ I find out we're having a girl, I think my mom is going to clean the shops out of ALL things pink. And I'll buy all things Hello Kitty


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Try again for those pics...
> 
> Hello HollyMonkey,:flower: how you doing? Not having much luck with those pics of LO are you?
> I'm sure you'll work it out sometime. GL and lots of :hug: and :dust:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly you can email the pix to me if you want and I'll add them for you. [email protected]


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I've just spent the last hour going through all the baby stuff I've bought over the last month. Folding and sorting into sizes, lining up bottles and creams, sorting through all my sample vitamins......oh so broody now!
> DH and boys have gone to the varsity to play a game of frisbee and to fly kites so I am all alone with my huge book...bliss
> 
> That's PMA if ever I saw it ,buying baby stuff while TTCing! Don't tell me you've only bought pink clothes too?!!!
> Oh and thanks for the 1st prize Mrs Turner!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it's Dr Turner but I'll forgive you this time :winkwink:
> 
> I thought I'd bought very few pink things but now that I go through them I realise that there's more than I thought. Mostly really cute stuff that I knew wouldn't always be available. The rest is neutrals. I had loads of baby stuff but I thought my last was my last so I gave almost everything to my maid who had a baby 4 months after me. The rest that I didn't give her (like the first outfits each of my boys wore) she stole anyway :growlmad:
> 
> _When_ I find out we're having a girl, I think my mom is going to clean the shops out of ALL things pink. And I'll buy all things Hello KittyClick to expand...

Hey Molly we have a _real_ Dr!
Sorry* Dr *Trinitymom! Life in Sth Africa sounds great; gardens you can get lost in, maids, (even if they do steal baby outfits!) bunny chow...
In France at the moment Hello Kitty is big stuff- EVERYTHING is Hello Kitty!
The paddling pool I got in the summer is Hello Kitty, but it wasn't deliberate, it was the only one in the shop! Apart from that I've not gone in for Hello Kitty too much, I'm sure the day will come when LO _insists_though !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly you can email the pix to me if you want and I'll add them for you. [email protected]

Thxs, I'll try once more since I don't usually have any probs...then I'll send them to you if no luck:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I like hello kitty well enough, some items are really cute but there's an AWFUL woman at work who is mid thirties and obsessed with HK. Everything is HK and it's just tacky and unprofessional to have your desk covered in plastic pink crap. She's one of those girls who has never got out of the school mentality. She's a real bitch, really small person who has nothing in her life apart from her dead end office job. Ok rant over!


----------



## HollyMonkey

1st pic
 



Attached Files:







436-1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

Owes she is TOO cute!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

2nd pic. Seems to have worked this time, I cropped them, maybe they were too big..Standing baby!
 



Attached Files:







445-1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Try again for those pics...
> 
> Hello HollyMonkey,:flower: how you doing? Not having much luck with those pics of LO are you?
> I'm sure you'll work it out sometime. GL and lots of :hug: and :dust:Click to expand...

u put the 'loon' in loonies! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Holly your :baby: gets cuter by the day! Thanks for sharing pics of regularly, so we can continue to have something to gush over.

Hi ladies! How is everyone? Congrats on entering your TWW Sarachka! 

Crunchie We wouldn't dare leave you behind... how else would we be able to keep up with crumble??:haha:

So I'm 5dpo and I was wondering, what is the proper behavior for the TWW? Besides the obvious, no smoking or drinking, are there other things you ladies do or don't engage in during the dreaded wait?

:dust: for everyone!!


P.S. my real name is shannon, but newbie is fine since that's what everyone has been calling me for the past month or so:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I nix my pain killer habit in the tww too.


----------



## newbie_ttc

i read somewhere that you should avoid hot baths :dohh: i've taken a bath almost everyday since O b/c it's been so cold. hope i haven't screwed myself with that!

what about DTD? :blush: specifically having an orgasm? i'm afraid the contractions from that will have a negative affect :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I wondered abt DTD. Like say it's the moment the blastocyst tries to implant & you're 'jiggling around' - will that stop implantation ?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Molly we have a _real_ Dr!
> Sorry* Dr *Trinitymom! Life in Sth Africa sounds great; gardens you can get lost in, maids, (even if they do steal baby outfits!) bunny chow...
> In France at the moment Hello Kitty is big stuff- EVERYTHING is Hello Kitty!
> The paddling pool I got in the summer is Hello Kitty, but it wasn't deliberate, it was the only one in the shop! Apart from that I've not gone in for Hello Kitty too much, I'm sure the day will come when LO _insists_though !!

:) Life in SA is pretty great. I know it sounds weird to anyone in Europe that I have a maid but it's pretty standard here. Unemployment is so high that if we didn't, about 30% of women wouldn't have jobs. I have someone who lives in so that if I have a mom in labour (I'm a doula too) I can leave and there's someone for the kids

I'm a Homoeopath so according to most gp's in SA not a _real_ doctor.

I must admit I'm a bot of a Hello Kitty freak (got quite a few in my car) but it ends there.

Your LO is *BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!* Please tell her to speak to the girl angels for me and send one south to me

tww no no's.....I don't take my painkillers either (not sure if you were serious Sarachka, but i seriously skip them). It's killing me at the moment but I want a baby so......


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> i read somewhere that you should avoid hot baths :dohh: i've taken a bath almost everyday since O b/c it's been so cold. hope i haven't screwed myself with that!
> 
> what about DTD? :blush: specifically having an orgasm? i'm afraid the contractions from that will have a negative affect :shrug:

I'm a hot bath addict so I always had hot baths and it didn't stop my boys implanting.

Not sure about the effects of DTD. i don't imagine it would make a difference because everything is happening on a microscopic level


----------



## Sarachka

I do usually take pain killers daily for my bad back. Last tww was horrible, I almost dreaded 9 months of no pain relief


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I do usually take pain killers daily for my bad back. Last tww was horrible, I almost dreaded 9 months of no pain relief

I have MS so i usually have pain blocking meds and then pain killers on top of that - was taking 6-8 per day. Haven't had the blissful pain blockers for 4 months since ttc and was only taking pain meds before O. Then I read that if it has an anti-inflammatory component it can stop ovulation (because basically it's and inflammatory process) so I have only take paracetamol twice this cycle

Usually my symptoms go into remission when I'm pregnant but the flare ups since my last child's birth have been worse than ever so not sure what will happen. I'm hoping for a pain-free 9 month


----------



## HollyMonkey

The basic question I'm asking myself is "have I ovulated yet?":holly:
My ticker is a day out, so it should read '1 day til O' but it's set according to very irregular cycles so I don't trust it much. My 1st +OPK was yesterday morning. Tonight's is neg, as pic shows. No mittel/s pains, a bit of AF type cramping yesterday and today in the afternoon.
Any opinions welcome:flower:
 



Attached Files:







470.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> The basic question I'm asking myself is "have I ovulated yet?":holly:
> My ticker is a day out, so it should read '1 day til O' but it's set according to very irregular cycles so I don't trust it much. My 1st +OPK was yesterday morning. Tonight's is neg, as pic shows. No mittel/s pains, a bit of AF type cramping yesterday and today in the afternoon.
> Any opinions welcome:flower:

Wasn't it more positive yesterday? (looked at so many liney pictures I'm losing track!) If so, I'd say that the end of your surge so O might have happened already or be about to (if we go on O being 12-48 hours after LH surge)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't change anything for the 2ww,(but I don't take medication) but this time if I get any _convincing_ early symptoms, ie sore boobs for me, I wont have my wine! Around implantation with LO I was in the UK- didn't know I was preggars of course, and swam in 8°C Thames Estuary water in April with my nephew for a dare, went to the pub for beer regularly etc etc. Did have a very early BFP though, so the damage could only have been for 8 days or so. And I intend to test early this month too- I have some 10iu tests.... 
But I'm a bit of a :devil:.
Oh yes one thing, I may not go running. It doesn't change anything in the doctor's view, but I had an mc at a time I was running alot (again didn't know I was prgnt:dohh:) so I'm afraid of that now


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I do usually take pain killers daily for my bad back. Last tww was horrible, I almost dreaded 9 months of no pain relief
> 
> I have MS so i usually have pain blocking meds and then pain killers on top of that - was taking 6-8 per day. Haven't had the blissful pain blockers for 4 months since ttc and was only taking pain meds before O. Then I read that if it has an anti-inflammatory component it can stop ovulation (because basically it's and inflammatory process) so I have only take paracetamol twice this cycle
> 
> Usually my symptoms go into remission when I'm pregnant but the flare ups since my last child's birth have been worse than ever so not sure what will happen. I'm hoping for a pain-free 9 monthClick to expand...

I hear you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a bad knee injury and my GP told me to go crazy with ibuprofen to get my swelling down...........told me to take them 4 times aday for 4 weeks and then I thought I was going mad as I had about a 70 day cycle...got the booklet out and it states " leads to temporay infertility " grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr took ages to get to my 40 odd day cycles lol !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The basic question I'm asking myself is "have I ovulated yet?":holly:
> My ticker is a day out, so it should read '1 day til O' but it's set according to very irregular cycles so I don't trust it much. My 1st +OPK was yesterday morning. Tonight's is neg, as pic shows. No mittel/s pains, a bit of AF type cramping yesterday and today in the afternoon.
> Any opinions welcome:flower:
> 
> Wasn't it more positive yesterday? (looked at so many liney pictures I'm losing track!) If so, I'd say that the end of your surge so O might have happened already or be about to (if we go on O being 12-48 hours after LH surge)Click to expand...

My view too. I just want O to have happened already, we started BDing too early, been a week now, and I'm bored with it and I think I've pumped DH dry! Yes much more positive yesterday.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> 1st pic

I want oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The basic question I'm asking myself is "have I ovulated yet?":holly:
> My ticker is a day out, so it should read '1 day til O' but it's set according to very irregular cycles so I don't trust it much. My 1st +OPK was yesterday morning. Tonight's is neg, as pic shows. No mittel/s pains, a bit of AF type cramping yesterday and today in the afternoon.
> Any opinions welcome:flower:
> 
> Wasn't it more positive yesterday? (looked at so many liney pictures I'm losing track!) If so, I'd say that the end of your surge so O might have happened already or be about to (if we go on O being 12-48 hours after LH surge)Click to expand...
> 
> My view too. I just want O to have happened already, we started BDing too early, been a week now, and I'm bored with it and I think I've pumped DH dry! Yes much more positive yesterday.Click to expand...

:rofl: I get 'bored' with it too :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Trinitymom your ticker's wrong. It should say 3 days left until testing:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I do usually take pain killers daily for my bad back. Last tww was horrible, I almost dreaded 9 months of no pain relief
> 
> I have MS so i usually have pain blocking meds and then pain killers on top of that - was taking 6-8 per day. Haven't had the blissful pain blockers for 4 months since ttc and was only taking pain meds before O. Then I read that if it has an anti-inflammatory component it can stop ovulation (because basically it's and inflammatory process) so I have only take paracetamol twice this cycle
> 
> Usually my symptoms go into remission when I'm pregnant but the flare ups since my last child's birth have been worse than ever so not sure what will happen. I'm hoping for a pain-free 9 monthClick to expand...

You poor thing, I'll be hoping too that you have a pain free 9 months:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> i read somewhere that you should avoid hot baths :dohh: i've taken a bath almost everyday since O b/c it's been so cold. hope i haven't screwed myself with that!
> 
> what about DTD? :blush: specifically having an orgasm? i'm afraid the contractions from that will have a negative affect :shrug:

Oops I have a hot bath every night!


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> The basic question I'm asking myself is "have I ovulated yet?":holly:
> My ticker is a day out, so it should read '1 day til O' but it's set according to very irregular cycles so I don't trust it much. My 1st +OPK was yesterday morning. Tonight's is neg, as pic shows. No mittel/s pains, a bit of AF type cramping yesterday and today in the afternoon.
> Any opinions welcome:flower:

I hope my 1st HPT this month looks like my opk


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Trinitymom your ticker's wrong. It should say 3 days left until testing:haha:

Ooh! Ooh! Exciting!!

Though you do know that the ticker wouldn't have stopped me :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Holly your :baby: gets cuter by the day! Thanks for sharing pics of regularly, so we can continue to have something to gush over.
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone? Congrats on entering your TWW Sarachka!
> 
> Crunchie We wouldn't dare leave you behind... how else would we be able to keep up with crumble??:haha:
> 
> So I'm 5dpo and I was wondering, what is the proper behavior for the TWW? Besides the obvious, no smoking or drinking, are there other things you ladies do or don't engage in during the dreaded wait?
> 
> :dust: for everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. my real name is shannon, but newbie is fine since that's what everyone has been calling me for the past month or so:flower:

thanks hun, crumble is being v naughty at the mo and I look forward to seeing mollys new kitten !!! I dont do anything different apart from the drinking part xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- Little Miss Holly is adorable! (Of course!) Such a sweetheart. :flower:

Dr. TrinityMom.... that has a nice ring to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies, I will post a picture as soon as I can after bringing her home. Unfortunately, I'm assuming you will all be sleeping. Oh poo. Well at least you all will have something cute and fluffy and baby-ish to look at in the morning. :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to tempt fate and buy Glee tickets for the end of June. If I do get pregnant this cycle it will be about 5-6 weeks before my due date and not the best time to be travelling to London & watching a live show.


----------



## newbie_ttc

By the way, I've got an animal at home too... a vivacious 3 yr old Yorkie named William, Will for short. He's definitely a bad boy, but he is actually behaving at the moment


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> All right ladies, I will post a picture as soon as I can after bringing her home. Unfortunately, I'm assuming you will all be sleeping. Oh poo. Well at least you all will have something cute and fluffy and baby-ish to look at in the morning. :winkwink: :thumbup:

Ooh! I'll be up! :happydance: Can't wait to see the kitty

How is DD feeling today Molly? So glad she did not break anything


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey, how far along in you all TWWs are u planning to test? Seems like I'm sensing 8dpo is the magic number?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to tempt fate and buy Glee tickets for the end of June. If I do get pregnant this cycle it will be about 5-6 weeks before my due date and not the best time to be travelling to London & watching a live show.

 I travelled to London when I was 7 month pregnant so I'm sure you'll be ok :winkwink:

My Abyssinian cat, who is 16 1/2 is very sick :( had her on a drip and antibiotics since yesterday. Very worried


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :thumbup:

Just caught up on here after a weekend away (went home) so it's taken me about an hour to read all the latest posts!! Love it! :winkwink:

Loving all the pics of your fur babies - so cute :flower: 

Molly, can't wait to see a pic of your new addition soon and really hope DD isn't suffering too badly.

Holly....as usual, totally scrummy pics of LO :flower:

I'm trying to get used to knowing people's actual names...it's quite weird, so forgive me if I do stick to your "stage names" :haha: If anyone's interested, my name is Catriona...this puts the cat into Kit_cat y'know :winkwink: You can call me whatever you feel like (although please keep it clean :winkwink:)

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and do my nosy.....I will be lurking throughout the 2WW and sympto spotting lunacy :hugs:

Love and luck to you all x


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm logging off now turtle girls. HUGE storm here, and it's hard to type with a Rottweiler on my lap!

Night all :sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: hi kit_cat!

Thanks for dropping in on us! As u can see we are still quite loony in here :fool: I hope you've been feeling better! how has life been on :cloud9: and more importantly, when will u consider yourself more than just a smidge pregnant?? :haha:

Trinity mom I hope that kitty gets better real soon :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

So I've just read that pineapple and low dose aspirin can help implantation. Gonna get some of that tomorrow!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I've read that too about the aspirin. i think it's supposed to give the uterine lining a better quality for implantation. not sure what the pineapple does tho?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Spent 20 mins catching up :haha:.... i've been to a wedding fayre and to my mums to sort out her lappy cos was running slow

Lovely pics of your LO holly :flower:


----------



## emandi

Hello dear :loopy: friends :flower:, hope you all had a nice weekend.
Molly, sorry :hugs:, yours probably wasn't. I wish your little girl quick recovery :flower:.
Holly, lovely pictures :baby:.
Rest of you ladies :hi: :hugs:.
Little update from me - since yesterday been having diarrhea :loo:, might be a bug, not sure :shrug:. Also some lower back and abdominal pains (hope the :witch: is not in a hurry - my LP last month was only 10 days if I don't count spotting). Also feel tired and achey, but as I said it might be the bug. And my eye is sore, does it count? :haha:
Something happened today ... as we were driving to ILs, there was a car in front of us with BFP on number plate ... please let it be a sign [-o&lt;.

Love to you all :hugs: and of course lots of :dust:.


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Hello dear :loopy: friends :flower:, hope you all had a nice weekend.
> Molly, sorry :hugs:, yours probably wasn't. I wish your little girl quick recovery :flower:.
> Holly, lovely pictures :baby:.
> Rest of you ladies :hi: :hugs:.
> Little update from me - since yesterday been having diarrhea :loo:, might be a bug, not sure :shrug:. Also some lower back and abdominal pains (hope the :witch: is not in a hurry - my LP last month was only 10 days if I don't count spotting). Also feel tired and achey, but as I said it might be the bug. And my eye is sore, does it count? :haha:
> Something happened today ... as we were driving to ILs, there was a car in front of us with BFP on number plate ... please let it be a sign [-o&lt;.
> 
> Love to you all :hugs: and of course lots of :dust:.


Hi emandi, I love it !!!! number plate that is BFP....my OH could have EWCM....lol

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Something happened today ... as we were driving to ILs, there was a car in front of us with BFP on number plate ... please let it be a sign [-o&lt;.
> 
> Love to you all :hugs: and of course lots of :dust:.

That is defintely a sign! When do u think u will test? AF is due in 9 days for me. I think I'm gonna wait for the :witch: unless I have some serious symptoms before then b/c my stash is quite low!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

That's definately a sign *Emandi* my dear!:winkwink:

I think I need FXD on my number plate, since I couldn't arouse the weary beast last night or this morning- I considered it better to maintain domestic harmony since I might be needing DH's collaboration next month too...He did service me slap bang in the afternoon of my 2 peak cbfm days though, so I can't complain! Go on little Emily:spermy: swim! swim! (No reference to _your_ Emily *Emandi*, I'm talking about my future DD!:pink:)

I peed on an expensive cbfm stick before even looking at my monitor this morning only to find it didn't "ask" me to and had automatically demoted me back to 2 bars!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet you had fun catching up Kit_cat!:book: I like my stage name too. As Molly put it to me once "there's a certain comfort in anonymity" and she's right. Not that I'm fussed about people knowing my name but I'm so used to being HollyMonkey on BnB that anything else would feel weird!

*Cruunncchiieee!!! *I've just erhmm, 'adjusted' my ticker :blush: I'm not sure if I have O'd or not yet but I've certainly started symptom spotting! 

I don't temp but I woke up very hot and I'm usually a cold blooded reptile and my temp was 36.9°C in one ear and 37°C in the other instead of my usual 35 point something.I know there's more to temping than that but it's my very lazy once a month non bbt inaccurate method :fool::loopy: (I'm usually always in the high 35s and low 36's and during my whole pregnancy with LO shifted up to the high 36's and low 37's) 

So the 2ww obbbbbbbssssesssing officially begins for me, hence me changing my ticker to correspond with my mental state rather than my physical one, although I guess I could really be 1dpo according to my cbfm...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Damn I had something else to say but I've forgotten what it was, I think it was for Crunchie. Might remember in a moment


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep, just remembered, it was for you *Crunchie*, just to alert you to the fact that we are approaching the 2000th post- you may want to sit by your computer all day......?:comp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a really erotic dream about my GP and woke up this morning wanting non baby making :sex: I hope DH wants to play at doctors this evening:haha:

Time for that 2nd cup of:coffee:
Just tea mind you, will avoid the strong expresso stuff and no glass of wine with my dinner for at least 8 days:cry: 

Happy rising and shining everyone, and a lovely day to you all. May you all have many symptoms and you *Crunchie* 3 bars on your sex machine :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Yep, just remembered, it was for you *Crunchie*, just to alert you to the fact that we are approaching the 2000th post- you may want to sit by your computer all day......?:comp:

Slightly worried about this as I have meetings all day and I might not be able to get online .... Will try go take a late lunch .... It does make me giggle that I act all serious at work and inside I feel like screaming ..... I don't care all I Want to do is go to the loo and check my
Cm!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a really erotic dream about my GP and woke up this morning wanting non baby making :sex: I hope DH wants to play at doctors this evening:haha:
> 
> Time for that 2nd cup of:coffee:
> Just tea mind you, will avoid the strong expresso stuff and no glass of wine with my dinner for at least 8 days:cry:
> 
> Happy rising and shining everyone, and a lovely day to you all. May you all have many symptoms and you *Crunchie* 3 bars on your sex machine :flower:

I don't think my cbfm
Would give me a peak after only 2 high days .... I am a valued customer and it would deffo want me to pee on more sticks ! Oh has kindly agreed to some early evening delights before we go out so that's very sweet of him lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning ladies :hi:
Symptoms this morning:
Headache
Gassy (lovely!)
Momentary nausea (like 2 minutes before I got up)
Temp still 36.9 (high for me) so still above the red line thingy on my chart
I SO don't feel like working today. No patients so I have to do accounts and taxes and fun stuff like that
Oh and I'm waiting for an attorney from the education department to call me back about my son's admission to the school we want

I don't know what happened in March but I have SO many babies due in December! Going to be rushed off my feet. Definitely not hosting christmas this year. The scary thing is both mil's are keeping very quiet - normally they rush to claim it...maybe it will be a quiet christmas at the pool :) we can hope anyway


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies. I'm half dead this morning. Had a terrible night's sleep. OH came home in a rly bad mood, not with me, just with certain aspects of his life. While we were talking he said a few things that I took maybe the wrong way, or was too sensitive about and got really upset. I am really sensitive anyway and can often over react and 'catastrophise'. By the time we went to sleep at 1:30 th air was totally cleared but I just HATE times like this. I get really shaken up and think about evey tiny thing way too much. I won't feel ok until we've had a cuddle tonight, even though when I kissed him goodbye this morning he said 'bye, I love you so much'. I hate my obsessive and anxious side. Ive been awake since 5am just turning things over in my head. 

Holly I'm jealous of your expensive pen like sticks. I ped on a cheapie last night, very negative. 

Crunchie what sort of meetings? Btw I ate a crunchy yesterday!


----------



## Sarachka

I have a funny story though. So last night after we'd had our talk we were just getting off to sleep when my neighbours were being really loud outside, which is right under my bedroom window.* There's a woman around 40 who has lived there the whole time I'm lived here (5 yrs and we've never spoken and also been a bit frosty and avoided each other etc), and an obnoxious guy that's only just moved in since the summer.* I can't figure out if they're a couple or he's just renting a room.* OH kinda knows him and often says hi etc.* Anyways the two of them an another lady were out there being really loud so OH opens the window and says "alright mate" and the guy says "oh sorry, were we being* too loud?" and oh says yes, so the guy just goes back inside but the WOMAN says "ok we'll be quiet if you can be quiet while you're having sex" haaaaaa! At that point OH just laughs and she says "it can sometimes be a little distracting" so OH just says "well sometimes you can't help it" and closes the window!!! Oh my goodness, that's so embarrassing.* I have always suspected that they can hear us, I live in a terraced house and I can hear them like singing etc.* Ugh that's so awful that I'm THAT person who is loud and disturbs her neighbours during sexy time.* I mean, I don't whoop and holler, or scream GIVE IT TO ME NOW, although OK when we have drunk sex the volume for sure increases.* What am I supposed to do though?* Not have sex?* I'm not THAT loud, and I can't help it.* OH was pretty philosophical about it, "I come to bed, I give one to my wife, it's normal" note he referred to me as his wife!* I dunno what to do, I have a feeling next time we BD I'm going to get the giggles or something.* We've got out of the habit of turning music on, going to have to make sure we do that again now.


----------



## Sarachka

I don't know what the *** asterixes are doing in that post


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I don't know what the *** asterixes are doing in that post

:rofl: I love your story! And yeah I was expecting a kind of appendix of the asterix words at the end of the post!!

It's like that when you have kids, only they're in the same house so you have to be _really_ quiet! We don't worry about LO too much yet, but my 10 and 13 yr old SS's........

We had a couple _like you_ :haha: when we lived in our old flat, but I guess we were heard by them too! We were just all too polite/embarassed to mention it!!


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Something happened today ... as we were driving to ILs, there was a car in front of us with BFP on number plate ... please let it be a sign [-o&lt;.
> 
> Love to you all :hugs: and of course lots of :dust:.
> 
> That is defintely a sign! When do u think u will test? AF is due in 9 days for me. I think I'm gonna wait for the :witch: unless I have some serious symptoms before then b/c my stash is quite low!Click to expand...

Thanks Newbie :flower:,
we might test the same day, but might not as I'm not a patient person :winkwink:. Don't exactly know when my AF is due :shrug:.
:hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Youpeee! :wohoo:My friend just sent me a text, she had her baby boy at 6.37am today, a couple of weeks early, weighing 2kg940 and called Esteban.
Only 6hrs labour, and her 1st baby! So jealous, I had 14hrs!!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet you had fun catching up Kit_cat!:book: I like my stage name too. As Molly put it to me once "there's a certain comfort in anonymity" and she's right. Not that I'm fussed about people knowing my name but I'm so used to being HollyMonkey on BnB that anything else would feel weird!
> 
> *Cruunncchiieee!!! *I've just erhmm, 'adjusted' my ticker :blush: I'm not sure if I have O'd or not yet but I've certainly started symptom spotting!
> 
> I don't temp but I woke up very hot and I'm usually a cold blooded reptile and my temp was 36.9°C in one ear and 37°C in the other instead of my usual 35 point something.I know there's more to temping than that but it's my very lazy once a month non bbt inaccurate method :fool::loopy: (I'm usually always in the high 35s and low 36's and during my whole pregnancy with LO shifted up to the high 36's and low 37's)
> 
> So the 2ww obbbbbbbssssesssing officially begins for me, hence me changing my ticker to correspond with my mental state rather than my physical one, although I guess I could really be 1dpo according to my cbfm...

Good morning to you Holly :flower:, I assume your ticker should be right :thumbup:.
About your temperature. I am hot blooded comparing to you. But since suspected O I have been feeling warmer. Just checked my temp now and is 37.2 in one and 37.3 in other ear, normally it doesn't go above 37 in the morning.
So it must be a sign :thumbup: :happydance:.
Hope your lab is open today :winkwink:. (If it doesn't happen for me this round I am buying ovul. microscope.)
:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I have a funny story though. So last night after we'd had our talk we were just getting off to sleep when my neighbours were being really loud outside, which is right under my bedroom window.* There's a woman around 40 who has lived there the whole time I'm lived here (5 yrs and we've never spoken and also been a bit frosty and avoided each other etc), and an obnoxious guy that's only just moved in since the summer.* I can't figure out if they're a couple or he's just renting a room.* OH kinda knows him and often says hi etc.* Anyways the two of them an another lady were out there being really loud so OH opens the window and says "alright mate" and the guy says "oh sorry, were we being* too loud?" and oh says yes, so the guy just goes back inside but the WOMAN says "ok we'll be quiet if you can be quiet while you're having sex" haaaaaa! At that point OH just laughs and she says "it can sometimes be a little distracting" so OH just says "well sometimes you can't help it" and closes the window!!! Oh my goodness, that's so embarrassing.* I have always suspected that they can hear us, I live in a terraced house and I can hear them like singing etc.* Ugh that's so awful that I'm THAT person who is loud and disturbs her neighbours during sexy time.* I mean, I don't whoop and holler, or scream GIVE IT TO ME NOW, although OK when we have drunk sex the volume for sure increases.* What am I supposed to do though?* Not have sex?* I'm not THAT loud, and I can't help it.* OH was pretty philosophical about it, "I come to bed, I give one to my wife, it's normal" note he referred to me as his wife!* I dunno what to do, I have a feeling next time we BD I'm going to get the giggles or something.* We've got out of the habit of turning music on, going to have to make sure we do that again now.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> Symptoms this morning:
> Headache
> Gassy (lovely!)
> Momentary nausea (like 2 minutes before I got up)
> Temp still 36.9 (high for me) so still above the red line thingy on my chart
> I SO don't feel like working today. No patients so I have to do accounts and taxes and fun stuff like that
> Oh and I'm waiting for an attorney from the education department to call me back about my son's admission to the school we want
> 
> I don't know what happened in March but I have SO many babies due in December! Going to be rushed off my feet. Definitely not hosting chri stmas this year. The scary thing is both mil's are keeping very quiet - normally they rush to claim it...maybe it will be a quiet christmas at the pool :) we can hope anyway

Hellooo TinityMom :flower:,
I looove your symptoms. All look very promising :thumbup:. I believe you are going to be the first lucky one with lovely :bfp:.
Hope you get a good news from the attorney.
:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I'm so glad that before you were a fertile myrtle you were a dirty gertie too! I felt really embarrassed and trashy but I've never heard her having sex. If the Walls are that thin that means she doesn't get any. Not surprising as she's the size of a house and the colour of an oompa lumpa


----------



## Sarachka

Trinitymum, what cycle is this for you ttc #4?


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Morning ladies. I'm half dead this morning. Had a terrible night's sleep. OH came home in a rly bad mood, not with me, just with certain aspects of his life. While we were talking he said a few things that I took maybe the wrong way, or was too sensitive about and got really upset. I am really sensitive anyway and can often over react and 'catastrophise'. By the time we went to sleep at 1:30 th air was totally cleared but I just HATE times like this. I get really shaken up and think about evey tiny thing way too much. I won't feel ok until we've had a cuddle tonight, even though when I kissed him goodbye this morning he said 'bye, I love you so much'. I hate my obsessive and anxious side. Ive been awake since 5am just turning things over in my head.
> 
> Holly I'm jealous of your expensive pen like sticks. I ped on a cheapie last night, very negative.
> 
> Crunchie what sort of meetings? Btw I ate a crunchy yesterday!

Sarachka :flower:, I am sorry you had a hard time :hugs:. Hope you'll get lots of cuddles tonight to make you feel better.
:hugs:


----------



## maxina

Holly, am back!! at CD 15 now! and guess wat, no temping, no charting jus BD and letting it to God! i have a good feeling about this cycle! guess its gonna be a BFP xmas present!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks emandi, that's really nice of you. I'm just always expecting the worst


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly I'm so glad that before you were a fertile myrtle you were a dirty gertie too! I felt really embarrassed and trashy but I've never heard her having sex. If the Walls are that thin that means she doesn't get any. Not surprising as she's the size of a house and the colour of an oompa lumpa

:rofl:For someone who supports humanitarian causes you show great compassion towards your neighbours! :rofl:
I can't remember what colour oompa lumpas are? 
And I think you were onto something when you mentioned my Omega 3 cravings, just been to grocery store for stuff for dinner tonight, (I'm going to make a fish pie) and had to buy a pot of Rillettes de truite, which roughly translates as Trout paste, which I've just eaten. Def been something fishy going on with my metabolism for a week or so:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bet you had fun catching up Kit_cat!:book: I like my stage name too. As Molly put it to me once "there's a certain comfort in anonymity" and she's right. Not that I'm fussed about people knowing my name but I'm so used to being HollyMonkey on BnB that anything else would feel weird!
> 
> *Cruunncchiieee!!! *I've just erhmm, 'adjusted' my ticker :blush: I'm not sure if I have O'd or not yet but I've certainly started symptom spotting!
> 
> I don't temp but I woke up very hot and I'm usually a cold blooded reptile and my temp was 36.9°C in one ear and 37°C in the other instead of my usual 35 point something.I know there's more to temping than that but it's my very lazy once a month non bbt inaccurate method :fool::loopy: (I'm usually always in the high 35s and low 36's and during my whole pregnancy with LO shifted up to the high 36's and low 37's)
> 
> So the 2ww obbbbbbbssssesssing officially begins for me, hence me changing my ticker to correspond with my mental state rather than my physical one, although I guess I could really be 1dpo according to my cbfm...
> 
> Good morning to you Holly :flower:, I assume your ticker should be right :thumbup:.
> About your temperature. I am hot blooded comparing to you. But since suspected O I have been feeling warmer. Just checked my temp now and is 37.2 in one and 37.3 in other ear, normally it doesn't go above 37 in the morning.
> So it must be a sign :thumbup: :happydance:.
> Hope your lab is open today :winkwink:. (If it doesn't happen for me this round I am buying ovul. microscope.)
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh no Emandi look what you've done, I can feel the insanity coming on:fool:... I'm going to be checking my temp every ten minutes for the next 2 weeks now...mine is...hold on....36.9, still high for me! I think I might lock the thermometer away for a bit...:ban:


----------



## HollyMonkey

maxina said:


> Holly, am back!! at CD 15 now! and guess wat, no temping, no charting jus BD and letting it to God! i have a good feeling about this cycle! guess its gonna be a BFP xmas present!!!

:thumbup: Give me some of your optimism pleeease...! [-o&lt;


----------



## Crunchie

Still not near post 2000 .... So back to to the meetings that have no point or reason .... Might have to go and check
Cm soon !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I have major nausea & a lose tummy today. Could be a symptom as I think I'm about 5 DPO not 2 like my ticker says. Could be the anxiety tho


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly I'm so glad that before you were a fertile myrtle you were a dirty gertie too! I felt really embarrassed and trashy but I've never heard her having sex. If the Walls are that thin that means she doesn't get any. Not surprising as she's the size of a house and the colour of an oompa lumpa
> 
> :rofl:For someone who supports humanitarian causes you show great compassion towards your neighbours! :rofl:
> I can't remember what colour oompa lumpas are?
> And I think you were onto something when you mentioned my Omega 3 cravings, just been to grocery store for stuff for dinner tonight, (I'm going to make a fish pie) and had to buy a pot of Rillettes de truite, which roughly translates as Trout paste, which I've just eaten. Def been something fishy going on with my metabolism for a week or so:haha:Click to expand...

Holly! I am making fish pie too :thumbup:.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

This morning tests anyone 

https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt2211.jpg

And
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt22112.jpg

BFN i know but i can still see something :haha:
I have line eye x


----------



## Sarachka

It's still early Zoe.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly I'm so glad that before you were a fertile myrtle you were a dirty gertie too! I felt really embarrassed and trashy but I've never heard her having sex. If the Walls are that thin that means she doesn't get any. Not surprising as she's the size of a house and the colour of an oompa lumpa
> 
> :rofl:For someone who supports humanitarian causes you show great compassion towards your neighbours! :rofl:
> I can't remember what colour oompa lumpas are?
> And I think you were onto something when you mentioned my Omega 3 cravings, just been to grocery store for stuff for dinner tonight, (I'm going to make a fish pie) and had to buy a pot of Rillettes de truite, which roughly translates as Trout paste, which I've just eaten. Def been something fishy going on with my metabolism for a week or so:haha:Click to expand...

Lolz yeah I'm such a bitch sometimes. Oompa lumpas are orange. She has an awful fake tan. Some people I find really obnoxious.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> maxina said:
> 
> 
> Holly, am back!! at CD 15 now! and guess wat, no temping, no charting jus BD and letting it to God! i have a good feeling about this cycle! guess its gonna be a BFP xmas present!!!
> 
> :thumbup: Give me some of your optimism pleeease...! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

I like this ......like old school TTC :baby:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> This morning tests anyone
> 
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt2211.jpg
> 
> And
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt22112.jpg
> 
> BFN i know but i can still see something :haha:
> I have line eye x

Sorry I can't see a line :shrug: You have amazing glittery nail polish though, I'm most impressed :thumbup::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly I'm so glad that before you were a fertile myrtle you were a dirty gertie too! I felt really embarrassed and trashy but I've never heard her having sex. If the Walls are that thin that means she doesn't get any. Not surprising as she's the size of a house and the colour of an oompa lumpa
> 
> :rofl:For someone who supports humanitarian causes you show great compassion towards your neighbours! :rofl:
> I can't remember what colour oompa lumpas are?
> And I think you were onto something when you mentioned my Omega 3 cravings, just been to grocery store for stuff for dinner tonight, (I'm going to make a fish pie) and had to buy a pot of Rillettes de truite, which roughly translates as Trout paste, which I've just eaten. Def been something fishy going on with my metabolism for a week or so:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly! I am making fish pie too :thumbup:.Click to expand...

We could start a fish pie club:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Still not near post 2000 .... So back to to the meetings that have no point or reason .... Might have to go and check
> Cm soon !!!!

I might just send myself 27 messages while you're in your meetings and checking your CM and have that 2000th post for myself


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I have major nausea & a lose tummy today. Could be a symptom as I think I'm about 5 DPO not 2 like my ticker says. Could be the anxiety tho

It's probably the thought of your house sized oompa lumpa woman having :sex: that's making you feel sick. I changed my ticker this morning to what I think it should be
I don't have any fatigue or exhaustion though:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I'm afraid The Lab is closed until next fertile period. The microscope is back in it's box in SS's bedroom, all opks are in the bin- out with the old, in with the new. The hpts are lined up in order of sensitivity ready for use, and the thermometer has accidently fallen out the bathroom cabinet onto my bedside table. I have decided I am officially 2ww symptom spotting now, whether I've O'd or not, since I'm a bit bored with ovulation now.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes I'm afraid The Lab is closed until next fertile period. The microscope is back in it's box in SS's bedroom, all opks are in the bin- out with the old, in with the new. The hpts are lined up in order of sensitivity ready for use, and the thermometer has accidently fallen out the bathroom cabinet onto my bedside table. I have decided I am officially 2ww symptom spotting now, whether I've O'd or not, since I'm a bit bored with ovulation now.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
But shame about the lab being closed. I thought I could learn something before I get my microscope :sad1:.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Still not near post 2000 .... So back to to the meetings that have no point or reason .... Might have to go and check
> Cm soon !!!!
> 
> I might just send myself 27 messages while you're in your meetings and checking your CM and have that 2000th post for myselfClick to expand...

So not only do u want to ovulate before me you want to snatch my prize away from whilst working hard to pay for my spenny wee sticks

Your much nicer when you are waiting to ovulate ....:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Still not near post 2000 .... So back to to the meetings that have no point or reason .... Might have to go and check
> Cm soon !!!!
> 
> I might just send myself 27 messages while you're in your meetings and checking your CM and have that 2000th post for myselfClick to expand...
> 
> So not only do u want to ovulate before me you want to snatch my prize away from whilst working hard to pay for my spenny wee sticks
> 
> Your much nicer when you are waiting to ovulate ....:wacko:Click to expand...

:awww: Crunchie, even if I log in at 1999 posts and you're offline I'll try to resist the temptation...:muaha: You did threaten me with your feet....

spenny wee sticks? :haha:

Anyway at least you're getting paid to check your cm, and I hope I have O'd!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I have a funny story though. So last night after we'd had our talk we were just getting off to sleep when my neighbours were being really loud outside, which is right under my bedroom window.* There's a woman around 40 who has lived there the whole time I'm lived here (5 yrs and we've never spoken and also been a bit frosty and avoided each other etc), and an obnoxious guy that's only just moved in since the summer.* I can't figure out if they're a couple or he's just renting a room.* OH kinda knows him and often says hi etc.* Anyways the two of them an another lady were out there being really loud so OH opens the window and says "alright mate" and the guy says "oh sorry, were we being* too loud?" and oh says yes, so the guy just goes back inside but the WOMAN says "ok we'll be quiet if you can be quiet while you're having sex" haaaaaa! At that point OH just laughs and she says "it can sometimes be a little distracting" so OH just says "well sometimes you can't help it" and closes the window!!! Oh my goodness, that's so embarrassing.* I have always suspected that they can hear us, I live in a terraced house and I can hear them like singing etc.* Ugh that's so awful that I'm THAT person who is loud and disturbs her neighbours during sexy time.* I mean, I don't whoop and holler, or scream GIVE IT TO ME NOW, although OK when we have drunk sex the volume for sure increases.* What am I supposed to do though?* Not have sex?* I'm not THAT loud, and I can't help it.* OH was pretty philosophical about it, "I come to bed, I give one to my wife, it's normal" note he referred to me as his wife!* I dunno what to do, I have a feeling next time we BD I'm going to get the giggles or something.* We've got out of the habit of turning music on, going to have to make sure we do that again now.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> :hi: hi kit_cat!
> 
> Thanks for dropping in on us! As u can see we are still quite loony in here :fool: I hope you've been feeling better! how has life been on :cloud9: and more importantly, when will u consider yourself more than just a smidge pregnant?? :haha:
> 
> Trinity mom I hope that kitty gets better real soon :hugs:

Hello newbie :flower:

Yes, I see the lunacy remians in full flow :winkwink: I am feeling not too bad thanks - hope you are too :thumbup: I don't think I will consider that I have graduated from the "smidge" club until I have had my 12 week scan which is just before Christmas. THEN I'll change it to...... I dunno really.....any suggestions?

Love and :hugs: x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi ladies :flower:

i'm officially mad at my thermometer :growlmad: My temp dipped again this morning. One more dip and I will officailly consider myself out. Oh how I wish getting pregnant were as easy as teenagers make it look. 

How's everyone else doing today? Welcome to the TWW Holly! :hugs: We both can't be doubtful so one of us is gonna have to change our mood :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet you had fun catching up Kit_cat!:book: I like my stage name too. As Molly put it to me once "there's a certain comfort in anonymity" and she's right. Not that I'm fussed about people knowing my name but I'm so used to being HollyMonkey on BnB that anything else would feel weird!
> 
> *Cruunncchiieee!!! *I've just erhmm, 'adjusted' my ticker :blush: I'm not sure if I have O'd or not yet but I've certainly started symptom spotting!
> 
> I don't temp but I woke up very hot and I'm usually a cold blooded reptile and my temp was 36.9°C in one ear and 37°C in the other instead of my usual 35 point something.I know there's more to temping than that but it's my very lazy once a month non bbt inaccurate method :fool::loopy: (I'm usually always in the high 35s and low 36's and during my whole pregnancy with LO shifted up to the high 36's and low 37's)
> 
> So the 2ww obbbbbbbssssesssing officially begins for me, hence me changing my ticker to correspond with my mental state rather than my physical one, although I guess I could really be 1dpo according to my cbfm...

Okily doke....stage names it is then :winkwink:

Am really excited that you're in your 2WW.....and by the way, for what it's worth, I am pretty much certain you DID O, and I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! :happydance:

:hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> This morning tests anyone
> 
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt2211.jpg
> 
> And
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt22112.jpg
> 
> BFN i know but i can still see something :haha:
> I have line eye x
> 
> Sorry I can't see a line :shrug: You have amazing glittery nail polish though, I'm most impressed :thumbup::dust:Click to expand...

**also loves glittery nailpolish.....mesmerized** :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> **also loves glittery nailpolish.....mesmerized** :wacko:

I think we all are! that's the 1st thing i noticed! :haha: focus ladies!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi kit_cat!
> 
> Thanks for dropping in on us! As u can see we are still quite loony in here :fool: I hope you've been feeling better! how has life been on :cloud9: and more importantly, when will u consider yourself more than just a smidge pregnant?? :haha:
> 
> Trinity mom I hope that kitty gets better real soon :hugs:
> 
> Hello newbie :flower:
> 
> Yes, I see the lunacy remians in full flow :winkwink: I am feeling not too bad thanks - hope you are too :thumbup: I don't think I will consider that I have graduated from the "smidge" club until I have had my 12 week scan which is just before Christmas. THEN I'll change it to...... I dunno really.....any suggestions?
> 
> Love and :hugs: xClick to expand...

U can be a smidge and a half pregnant? :winkwink:

glad you are feeling better!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies! 

Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs: 
HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock: 

All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...

I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!
 



Attached Files:







Alice.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I also woke up this morning with some pretty icky nausea. It lasted for about 15 minutes. :sick: Yay for symptom spotting!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> i'm officially mad at my thermometer :growlmad: My temp dipped again this morning. One more dip and I will officailly consider myself out. Oh how I wish getting pregnant were as easy as teenagers make it look.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today? Welcome to the TWW Holly! :hugs: We both can't be doubtful so one of us is gonna have to change our mood :haha:

Thanks:hugs: I did put what I thought was 'homey' as my mood, since I'm at home knitting and cleaning out animals and making fish pie; but there was something not quite right about the devil face, and on looking again it I realised it said horney!! I spell it 'horny' myself, I guess that's what threw me! Anyway, I've changed my mood.....:laugh2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!

:awww: She is soooo cute! Hello Alice:wave: I bet you're under her spell!!
I'm getting my SS a kitten for Xmas if our now missing for a month cat doesn't come back soon ....


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trinitymum, what cycle is this for you ttc #4?

It's my 3rd...alothers were conceived 1st time. DH was disappointed that we didn't have months of 'trying' :haha: though now I think he'd take that over my poas obsession


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruuuuuunnnnnncchhieeee!

10 posts to go...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not writing any more until you've all past the 2000 posts mark or Crunchie will get me with her big meat plate feet:trouble:


----------



## Crunchie

crap 10 more posts to go ! I I miss this prize post please can I have bfp instead....or even to ovulate !!!

I thought for a minute there that It might be soon but today no 0 symptoms....unless a headache counts ??? can It ????:wacko:

I have my 21 day blood test tomorrow so I will chuckle when I go back and they say....no sign of ovulation ...I could of told you that months ago...Oh well it brings me a step closer to sorting these mad cycles out !!

loving kitten alice....she looks just like my little crumble pot !!! :haha:
not crunchie though.....Crunchie has a ginger face !

oh well might do the :sex: tonight anyway just for fun......I just wish the DH didnt ask what bar the monitor is on....I feel like he is judging me as well as the stooooppid CBFM :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm not writing any more until you've all past the 2000 posts mark or Crunchie will get me with her big meat plate feet:trouble:

:ninja:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Cruuuuuunnnnnncchhieeee!
> 
> 10 posts to go...

that post is MINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:yellowcard:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!

thats a wicked symptom !:wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!
> 
> :awww: She is soooo cute! Hello Alice:wave: I bet you're under her spell!!
> I'm getting my SS a kitten for Xmas if our now missing for a month cat doesn't come back soon ....Click to expand...

She's adorable to be sure BUT I think I have a problem. The very man that only got her to please me, is in love with her and she loves him more than me!! :brat: He was wearing a sweatshirt last night while helping me with the laundry and she was all snuggled into the hood; fast asleep and purring like mad. If they hadn't been such a beautiful picture I would have been really jealous... :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

You ladies crack me up! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

:ninja: I win! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> :ninja:

you stole my post !!!! lol

back to work I go...........................


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> :ninja: I win! :winkwink:

 :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: I win! :winkwink:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

Oh honey! I stoles it for youse! See, I ninja it for you! No one else take it... here... youse have it... *hands over :bfp: prize* :hugs: (No more cries okies?) :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!

Oh she is BEAUTIFUL! So pretty. Want to hug her and squeeze her and hold her and kiss her ....(warner bros flashback over). We have a pot belly pig called Miss Alice. Ayla is hanging in there but still on a drip :( My LO keeps hanging over the bath saying "don't be sick any more now!"

I actaully *gasp* got reacquainted with my treadmill today and walked (briskly) 4km (don't comment super-olympian athlete Holly!)
Thought I might die afterwards!!!

I ran my bath too hot and nearly fainted when I got out. I'm taking it as a symptom - used to get that a lot with my other pregnancies (yes I know if I am pregnant it would be the size of a pinhead but hey!)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: I win! :winkwink:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey! I stoles it for youse! See, I ninja it for you! No one else take it... here... youse have it... *hands over :bfp: prize* :hugs: (No more cries okies?) :flower:Click to expand...

im just glad its you and not that hollymonkey
:friends:

she is sizest againt feet !


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!
> 
> Oh she is BEAUTIFUL! So pretty. Want to hug her and squeeze her and hold her and kiss her ....(warner bros flashback over). We have a pot belly pig called Miss Alice. Ayla is hanging in there but still on a drip :( My LO keeps hanging over the bath saying "don't be sick any more now!"
> 
> I actaully *gasp* got reacquainted with my treadmill today and walked (briskly) 4km (don't comment super-olympian athlete Holly!)
> Thought I might die afterwards!!!
> 
> I ran my bath too hot and nearly fainted when I got out. I'm taking it as a symptom - used to get that a lot with my other pregnancies (yes I know if I am pregnant it would be the size of a pinhead but hey!)Click to expand...

Oooh!!!! TrinityMom- That was one of Kit's ONLY symptoms!!! Near fainting from a tub. Wooo! That :bfp: is as good as yours!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: I win! :winkwink:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey! I stoles it for youse! See, I ninja it for you! No one else take it... here... youse have it... *hands over :bfp: prize* :hugs: (No more cries okies?) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> im just glad its you and not that hollymonkey
> :friends:
> 
> she is sizest againt feet !Click to expand...

You ladies... I think I must have missed that bit about the feet... when did we start attacking feet?? :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!
> 
> Oh she is BEAUTIFUL! So pretty. Want to hug her and squeeze her and hold her and kiss her ....(warner bros flashback over). We have a pot belly pig called Miss Alice. Ayla is hanging in there but still on a drip :( My LO keeps hanging over the bath saying "don't be sick any more now!"
> 
> I actaully *gasp* got reacquainted with my treadmill today and walked (briskly) 4km (don't comment super-olympian athlete Holly!)
> Thought I might die afterwards!!!
> 
> I ran my bath too hot and nearly fainted when I got out. I'm taking it as a symptom - used to get that a lot with my other pregnancies (yes I know if I am pregnant it would be the size of a pinhead but hey!)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh!!!! TrinityMom- That was one of Kit's ONLY symptoms!!! Near fainting from a tub. Wooo! That :bfp: is as good as yours!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

OOOOHHH!!!! Now I'm REALLY excited (because I was only mildly-sort-of-a-bit excited before :haha:)
I am embarrassed to say I poas this morning. I knew it couldn't be positive but I did anyway :blush:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: I win! :winkwink:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey! I stoles it for youse! See, I ninja it for you! No one else take it... here... youse have it... *hands over :bfp: prize* :hugs: (No more cries okies?) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> im just glad its you and not that hollymonkey
> :friends:
> 
> she is sizest againt feet !Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies... I think I must have missed that bit about the feet... when did we start attacking feet?? :haha:Click to expand...

I had some rather impressive foot surgery done......would you like to see a pic ???? lol its abit gruesome???


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi kit_cat!
> 
> Thanks for dropping in on us! As u can see we are still quite loony in here :fool: I hope you've been feeling better! how has life been on :cloud9: and more importantly, when will u consider yourself more than just a smidge pregnant?? :haha:
> 
> Trinity mom I hope that kitty gets better real soon :hugs:
> 
> Hello newbie :flower:
> 
> Yes, I see the lunacy remians in full flow :winkwink: I am feeling not too bad thanks - hope you are too :thumbup: I don't think I will consider that I have graduated from the "smidge" club until I have had my 12 week scan which is just before Christmas. THEN I'll change it to...... I dunno really.....any suggestions?
> 
> Love and :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> U can be a smidge and a half pregnant? :winkwink:
> 
> glad you are feeling better!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay - good one! A smidge and a half when I reach 12 weeks it is then! :haha:

Thanks newbie x


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I have no fear... show me! :haha: My aunt had hand surgery and the next day I took a picture and posted it on Facebook and grossed out a lot of people. :dohh: I find it fascinating! I know that probably makes me :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!

Awwwwwwwww :flower: She's so lovely. I bet she's just full of fun and cuddles. It's funny your OH is smitten but that's what always happens :dohh

:hugs:x


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- I have no fear... show me! :haha: My aunt had hand surgery and the next day I took a picture and posted it on Facebook and grossed out a lot of people. :dohh: I find it fascinating! I know that probably makes me :wacko:

for you !
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1388.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :ninja: I win! :winkwink:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You sneaked in like a true :ninja: Molly.....it's only right the 2000'th post was yours as it's your thread, so there :smug: :winkwink:

x


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- she is quite spunky. She is cuddled in my lap right now under a blanket. :) But the morning she saw that my shirt had a small frog on it and she crouched down, wiggled her little tush and pounced on it. :haha: The reason why I am so surprised about my OH is that he has claimed to not like cats... now he's head over feet. :dohh: :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!
> 
> Oh she is BEAUTIFUL! So pretty. Want to hug her and squeeze her and hold her and kiss her ....(warner bros flashback over). We have a pot belly pig called Miss Alice. Ayla is hanging in there but still on a drip :( My LO keeps hanging over the bath saying "don't be sick any more now!"
> 
> I actaully *gasp* got reacquainted with my treadmill today and walked (briskly) 4km (don't comment super-olympian athlete Holly!)
> Thought I might die afterwards!!!
> 
> I ran my bath too hot and nearly fainted when I got out. I'm taking it as a symptom - used to get that a lot with my other pregnancies (yes I know if I am pregnant it would be the size of a pinhead but hey!)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh!!!! TrinityMom- That was one of Kit's ONLY symptoms!!! Near fainting from a tub. Wooo! That :bfp: is as good as yours!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOHHH!!!! Now I'm REALLY excited (because I was only mildly-sort-of-a-bit excited before :haha:)
> I am embarrassed to say I poas this morning. I knew it couldn't be positive but I did anyway :blush:Click to expand...

say it with me "my name is trinity mom and i am a POAS addict" :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: I win! :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: You sneaked in like a true :ninja: Molly.....it's only right the 2000'th post was yours as it's your thread, so there :smug: :winkwink:
> 
> xClick to expand...

oh kit cat !!!!! I had been waiting all dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

but its is Mollys thread !!! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have FINALLY caught up on all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Dr. TrinityMom- I hope your little cat makes it... :hugs:
> HollyMonkey- As always, you are hilarious! "...I bored with it now..." :rofl:
> Sarachka- :rofl: I used to live next to a couple of guys, bachelors if you will. Well, for whatever reason, I never thought they could hear my OH and I when we dtd but... maybe after we had been living there for 6 months, I heard one of them dtd! I woke from a dead sleep and as soon as I realized what it was... I had a :dohh: moment. "That's why they always wink at me!"- I thought. I told my OH and he just laughed and said, "Well you do sort of get a bit carried away." :shock:
> 
> All right... up next is my introduction of our newest addition...
> 
> I know one of you lovely ladies has named their cat this already (sorry I don't remember who!) BUT... I would like you all to meet our 7 week old kitten... Alice!
> 
> Oh she is BEAUTIFUL! So pretty. Want to hug her and squeeze her and hold her and kiss her ....(warner bros flashback over). We have a pot belly pig called Miss Alice. Ayla is hanging in there but still on a drip :( My LO keeps hanging over the bath saying "don't be sick any more now!"
> 
> I actaully *gasp* got reacquainted with my treadmill today and walked (briskly) 4km (don't comment super-olympian athlete Holly!)
> Thought I might die afterwards!!!
> 
> I ran my bath too hot and nearly fainted when I got out. I'm taking it as a symptom - used to get that a lot with my other pregnancies (yes I know if I am pregnant it would be the size of a pinhead but hey!)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh!!!! TrinityMom- That was one of Kit's ONLY symptoms!!! Near fainting from a tub. Wooo! That :bfp: is as good as yours!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ooooooo, it's true, it's true!!!! **is getting excited** Well remembered Molly!! I think this is it for you TrinityMom!!! :happydance:

x


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- That's a nice foot you have there... you are right to keep it out from under HollyMonkey's. :haha: Why did you need surgery?

Kit- I gave the :bfp: prize up to Crunchie... I didn't want her to be sad and she did try to claim it; she was so excited that it was coming up. :flower: I'll get the next one... Come on ladies! Chat chat chat!!! We need to get to post 3k before my next cycle starts! :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I have no fear... show me! :haha: My aunt had hand surgery and the next day I took a picture and posted it on Facebook and grossed out a lot of people. :dohh: I find it fascinating! I know that probably makes me :wacko:
> 
> for you !Click to expand...

Whoah!!! You have a frankenfoot :wacko: What did you have done? I hope it's not too painful?

x


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I read your last post (#2021) and starting :rofl: I love that reaction. "Whoah!!! You have frankenfoot!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I read your last post (#2021) and starting :rofl: I love that reaction. "Whoah!!! You have frankenfoot!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

lol ....I had very glam bunion surgery at the grand old age of 28 

it was bloody awful but I used to dance ( ballet ) my HUGE feet were in a a sad old state.....but they are very pretty now :happydance:

I had pins sticking out my left foot and my work were like....you sure you cant come in ....its only your feet ! damm cheek


----------



## Mollykins

Alice keeps trying to walk across my laptop. Crazy kitten. :) Crunchie- how dare they?? Such rude behaviour. :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I read your last post (#2021) and starting :rofl: I love that reaction. "Whoah!!! You have frankenfoot!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> lol ....I had very glam bunion surgery at the grand old age of 28
> 
> it was bloody awful but I used to dance ( ballet ) my HUGE feet were in a a sad old state.....but they are very pretty now :happydance:
> 
> I had pins sticking out my left foot and my work were like....you sure you cant come in ....its only your feet ! damm cheekClick to expand...

OMG You never told me that!!! I would never have teased you if I knew that:blush::blush::blush: You just told me you had big feet!!!
OMG I feel awful now.
Forgive me:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I have no fear... show me! :haha: My aunt had hand surgery and the next day I took a picture and posted it on Facebook and grossed out a lot of people. :dohh: I find it fascinating! I know that probably makes me :wacko:
> 
> for you !Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah!!! You have a frankenfoot :wacko: What did you have done? I hope it's not too painful?
> 
> xClick to expand...

At least I didn't call it a frankenfoot:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I read your last post (#2021) and starting :rofl: I love that reaction. "Whoah!!! You have frankenfoot!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> lol ....I had very glam bunion surgery at the grand old age of 28
> 
> it was bloody awful but I used to dance ( ballet ) my HUGE feet were in a a sad old state.....but they are very pretty now :happydance:
> 
> I had pins sticking out my left foot and my work were like....you sure you cant come in ....its only your feet ! damm cheekClick to expand...
> 
> OMG You never told me that!!! I would never have teased you if I knew that:blush::blush::blush: You just told me you had big feet!!!
> OMG I feel awful now.
> Forgive me:flower:Click to expand...

lets not fight .....let me have a :wine:for you :hugs:

BTW they still are massive :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I have no fear... show me! :haha: My aunt had hand surgery and the next day I took a picture and posted it on Facebook and grossed out a lot of people. :dohh: I find it fascinating! I know that probably makes me :wacko:
> 
> for you !Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah!!! You have a frankenfoot :wacko: What did you have done? I hope it's not too painful?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> At least I didn't call it a frankenfoot:haha:Click to expand...

what a meanie Kit Kat is :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I read your last post (#2021) and starting :rofl: I love that reaction. "Whoah!!! You have frankenfoot!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> lol ....I had very glam bunion surgery at the grand old age of 28
> 
> it was bloody awful but I used to dance ( ballet ) my HUGE feet were in a a sad old state.....but they are very pretty now :happydance:
> 
> I had pins sticking out my left foot and my work were like....you sure you cant come in ....its only your feet ! damm cheekClick to expand...

Oh my, I am sorry you had to have that done...and I can empathise to a degree. I had both of my bunions done about 5-6 years ago. Not quite as dramatically I may add as I just had incisions made down the actual bunions themselves, and the bone "shaved". It was painful enough at that and I too had frankenfeet :haha: You're right though, bunions ain't purty :nope:

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

By the way Molly congrats for the post 2000! I see it's safe for me to come in now :argh:

So sorry Crunchie!:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I have no fear... show me! :haha: My aunt had hand surgery and the next day I took a picture and posted it on Facebook and grossed out a lot of people. :dohh: I find it fascinating! I know that probably makes me :wacko:
> 
> for you !Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah!!! You have a frankenfoot :wacko: What did you have done? I hope it's not too painful?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> At least I didn't call it a frankenfoot:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> what a meanie Kit Kat is :cry:Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry.....didn't mean to hurt your feelings.....and I am a fellow frankenfoot sufferer so really it's being mean to myself too. Let me off just this once pleeeeeeeeease? [-o&lt;

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got a potbelly like Trinitymoms pig tonight, could that be a sign of anything?
I've put LO to bed and off for a nice bath...:shower:

Enjoy my wine for me Crunchie:wine:

And on the contrary Trinitmom I think that's great, well done:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

My name is TrinityMom and I am a POAS addict

There! I said it. I feel better now. The first step is realising you have a problem


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:


TrinityMom said:


> My name is TrinityMom and I am a POAS addict
> 
> There! I said it. I feel better now. The first step is realising you have a problem

:rofl: Do you feel cleansed? 

I have to admit....and this is deep POAS addiction....I did one today!! :haha: Don't know what I thought it would prove/disprove but there you are! There is no logic to addiction and I clearly am a hopeless case :dohh:

x


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> My name is TrinityMom and I am a POAS addict
> 
> There! I said it. I feel better now. The first step is realising you have a problem

U have exorcised your demons! Good for you!! Now when will u be testing again? So we can all have something to look forward to?? :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Damn you ladies yap alot :haha: I've been AWOL most of the day dealing with the jobcentre and job hunting as such...no luck yet :cry: but im working on it :D. Bought some omega 3 capsules today but considering a multi vit from asda or boots thats designed fot TTCers.

Lovely kitten molly =]

I'm waiting to ovulate now so doing my temping as I go :D


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My name is TrinityMom and I am a POAS addict
> 
> There! I said it. I feel better now. The first step is realising you have a problem
> 
> U have exorcised your demons! Good for you!! Now when will u be testing again? So we can all have something to look forward to?? :happydance:Click to expand...

Probably every day until I get a :bfp: or the dreaded AF :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My name is TrinityMom and I am a POAS addict
> 
> There! I said it. I feel better now. The first step is realising you have a problem
> 
> U have exorcised your demons! Good for you!! Now when will u be testing again? So we can all have something to look forward to?? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably every day until I get a :bfp: or the dreaded AF :blush:Click to expand...

:dust: to you! I look forward to reading all about your :bfp: this round! :dust: to us all! I surely need some myself!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit cat we can be bunion buddies !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My name is TrinityMom and I am a POAS addict
> 
> There! I said it. I feel better now. The first step is realising you have a problem
> 
> :rofl: Do you feel cleansed?
> 
> I have to admit....and this is deep POAS addiction....I did one today!! :haha: Don't know what I thought it would prove/disprove but there you are! There is no logic to addiction and I clearly am a hopeless case :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...

:rofl:
I was tempted to do my first hpt today, but 1dpo is early even by my standards! 
Just painted my nails instead, not as glam as Miss Zoies but it's a start that I bothered!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Damn you ladies yap alot :haha: I've been AWOL most of the day dealing with the jobcentre and job hunting as such...no luck yet :cry: but im working on it :D. Bought some omega 3 capsules today but considering a multi vit from asda or boots thats designed fot TTCers.
> 
> Lovely kitten molly =]
> 
> I'm waiting to ovulate now so doing my temping as I go :D

Yeah I'd go for the full monty special ttc ones. Mine make me feel sick if I take them on an empty stomach but they have folic acid and iron and calcium etc etc I don't know the English ones though, and my Gyn prescribes mine..
Good luck with the job hunting:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

hehe I'm on ebay looking for bridesmaid dresses and maid of honor dress :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey... I think I need to make a blanket for Alice. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey... I think I need to make a blanket for Alice. :winkwink:

Here's your chance to learn to knit Mollykins! :holly: You could make a really easy big square blanket and your kitten would love it...

Hope your fish pie was yummy Emandi :munch: Mine was not at all bad, though I say so myself!

I'm off to bed with my book, DH is too tired for 'activity' tonight so that's my lot for this O :shrug: 

:hugs: Goodnight to you all:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey kids! I've started a revolution. Since my kitten was named Alice 5 years ago, vie known two other kittens bestowed with the greatest name ever! An army of 3 Alices!

Ginge ooh how was your experience of the jobcentre?

I'm going to have LOUD AND PROUD non baby making sex as soon as my hideously naughty dinner goes down.


----------



## Mollykins

My godmother's name is Alice is she quite possibly one of the most amazing people ever. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight HollyMonkey... just relax, read the book, fall asleep because we are only at the beginning of our TWW. :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

It's 21:18 and I'm snuggled up in bed with mah kitteh! OH has had to pop out but we had a lovely evening together cooking & cuddling. I wuv him. I'm pathetic. 

I was so bored at work today. That place kills me, sucks the life outta me. I have GOT to get outta there!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> It's 21:18 and I'm snuggled up in bed with mah kitteh! OH has had to pop out but we had a lovely evening together cooking & cuddling. I wuv him. I'm pathetic.
> 
> I was so bored at work today. That place kills me, sucks the life outta me. I have GOT to get outta there!

what do u do? Can't remember if anyone asked that already...


----------



## Crunchie

so it seems you are all nicely asleep ! sleep tight little turtles 

I am still on 2 bars so I go to sleep dreaming of the amazing 3 bars :thumbup:

BTW just saw harry potter at the cinema....is it ok to cry at Harry Potter in your 30's???? or fancy ron???

anyway :hugs:


xxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

I can hear LO playing in her cot:crib: so I'm going to go and kidnap her and bring her into my bed for snuggles in a minute...

Just to say, 2dpo, no symptoms:growlmad:
(Sorry Newbie, had to return to mood 'doubtful'!)

Molly you're 6dpo I notice, (goes quickly for others!) anything doin' symptomwise? Hope Alice is settling in nicely..https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/aime-les-chats.gif 

Off to get my snuggle bundle for cosy cuddles:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hee hee LO was standing in her cot when I went up to her https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I'm so jealous I wish I had a toddler to snuggle up with and keep warm rather than having to get up and go to my crappy job. I'm so cold, I can't face stripping off for the shower. I wonder if they'll mind me turning up in my fluffy dressing gown.

Symptoms this morning: boobies still feel full and tender like yesterday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly I'm so jealous I wish I had a toddler to snuggle up with and keep warm rather than having to get up and go to my crappy job. I'm so cold, I can't face stripping off for the shower. I wonder if they'll mind me turning up in my fluffy dressing gown.
> 
> Symptoms this morning: boobies still feel full and tender like yesterday.

I must say it is very nice having snuggles rather than getting on that cold dark train into Paris. Isn't it cold? Snow here tomorrow they say...

But Oooo:holly: your boobs symptom sounds good:thumbup: Mine nothing:cry: it's the only symptom I put any faith in coz had it the other times and from about 1 or 2dpo. I have from time to time a very slight 'awareness' of my right nipple, but it's just not the painful achey pregnancy boobs I got the last 2 times:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:.

Wear your fluffy dressing gown to work:winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Good morning to you all my :loopy: friends, hope you all are well unlike me :wacko:.
Hope you all get very promising symptoms today and you Crunchie your 3 bars on your sex machine (as Holly wrote earlier :haha:).
Molly, your new addition Alice is lovely, I bet girls are very excited :happydance:.
Holly, there is hardly anything better than snuggles with LO :hugs:. And fish pie was good, found Basil sneaking on the table to finish leftovers. 
Ginge, hope you will find some job soon (so you can get paid statutory maternity pay from your employer :winkwink:)
Sarachka, glad you had a nice evening :flower:. Mine was nice too watching Fawlty Towers with DH.
TrinityMom :flower:, symptoms update please :winkwink:, bet you getting more of them every day :winkwink:.
Newbie and other ladies not mentioned :hi: :hugs:.
About my symptoms, I am a bit worried :sad1:. Having lower back and abdominal pains since 4 dpo, will try to see doctor. Had this pains last cycle for about 7 days. Maybe AF will surprise me early again :cry:. That would make my LP too short to hold pregnancy.
Lovely day to you all :hugs:.


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> so it seems you are all nicely asleep ! sleep tight little turtles
> 
> I am still on 2 bars so I go to sleep dreaming of the amazing 3 bars :thumbup:
> 
> BTW just saw harry potter at the cinema....is it ok to cry at Harry Potter in your 30's???? or fancy ron???
> 
> anyway :hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxx

I'm going to watch it on Friday!!!! I can't wait! I am a HUGE Harry Potter fan (mostly the books but I enjoy the movies) and they always seem to come out around my birthday so it's and excuse to go watch them. I'll go next week with my oldest son. He's 10 so technically shouldn't watch but I told him last year that I'd take him to see Half Blood Prince if he finished the book. He's now read the whole series twice

Not much on the symptoms today except still got the 'fullness' and my temp was 37.2 - highest ever


----------



## Sarachka

It's not my nipples it's my actual boobs, the outer side of both of them. I hope this is still a legitimate symptom.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> It's not my nipples it's my actual boobs, the outer side of both of them. I hope this is still a legitimate symptom.

deffo. Mine was never nipples when preggo, just boobs. 
DH is taking the boys to Harry Potter saturday night


----------



## Sarachka

Im
so
tired!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hello my lovely turtle friends!

I am in a semi-better mood today b/c my temp went back up today, although I think it'll just drop again tomorrow as it normally does. Stupid chart ends up looking like a mountain range by the end of my cycles! :dohh: Trintymom that's great! :thumbup: Higher temps is always a great sign!! Can anyone else smell that? I think we may have our 1st BFP!! Fx'ed they stay high and go even higher! No fever though :haha:

Emandi, a sore back and stomach pains would be symptoms if it were me. U think it could be something other than nice preggy symptoms?

Hi Holly, big :kiss: for the :baby:... I'm with you, and waiting for SBB. Even though I've never been pregnant, I just know that once I have that symptom, we finally did it.:happydance: 

Sarachka I'm back at the work house too, so you're not alone.

Crunchie can't wait til you get your 3rd bar on the 'sex machine'! We need u in symptom land with the rest of us loonies.

Big :hug: to the rest of u turtles, Ging good luck on the job hunt! Zoi, where u been? We need our daily POAS result!

No real symptoms to count today. I am more 'aware' of my left boob today but nothing worthy of being considered pain... stupid boob :growlmad:


----------



## LittleSpy

Okay ladies, not nearly enough sticks are being peed on here! I'm ready to look at stick pictures now. :p

I can't seem to keep up with you. :wacko: I promise to do better.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi ladies... That is quite the read that deserves quite the response! You've all come such a long way since the witches of peestick! You have successfully whittled away 7 days of my 2ww :) I have been Reading this between my iPhone and my computer having to even remember what page I am on! So thanks and because of this I thought a chunky reply might slightly return the favour in giving you crazy ladies something to read... I feel and have felt for some time that I will fit in quite well here! You may have noticed that I thanked a couple of you throughout... 

As there are so many posts I can't individually do it and I didn't want to randomly thank you for posts that contained pictures of your adorable children and of course animals! But yes, they are adorable... I have truly loved stalking this post you guys are better than my book (though my recent obsession with 'the classics' is wearing a bit thin). Soooo sex and the city!!! 

I'll tell you about me now, as part of my pledge to become a fertile myrtle (pretty please??) my stage name is firstbaby25 this is simply what I want immediately followed by my age... My real name is on my signature as I realised after a day or two on bnb that it was too impersonal... I'm jaynie! My and my sometimes dear oh have officially been ttc for this cycle but ntnp since I came off bc last year. However I couldn't say that that was any sort of real effort! So I got some pre natal vits for me and some ic opk's... I got a strong positive (I think) on cd thirteen (luckily this cycle was easy as cd one was the first of November!) and we had dtd the night before so we bd'd the following morning (heard they were fresher in the morning) and that day cd fourteen I got a weaker test line so we bd'd that night for good measure... I then got a definite negative on cd fifteen (the fifteenth of November)... So I gave him a rest as he works long hours! And I'm officially in the 2 ww... I think I have achieved so much by not poas so far... 

I have had one symptom and I truly think mother nature a bitch because I was trying so hard to not (outwardly) symptom spot, but I do... On Sunday night approx 6/7 dpo I had pink cm that was there (crunchie I'm sure you understand this :)) for a couple hours (crunchie knows how I know, ok I admit it was the old cotton bud!) so now I'm achieving something everyday when I don't poas! When should I test? I put it to you lovely pee ers? Anyone willing to do it with me? It's my fist time, I'm not gonna lie I'm scared!! 

Oh yes and please consider my pledge to be fertile myrtle!!! 

:) 

X


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> Okay ladies, not nearly enough sticks are being peed on here! I'm ready to look at stick pictures now. :p
> 
> I can't seem to keep up with you. :wacko: I promise to do better.

Hey buddy! How have ya been? I see the little beanie is making u tired? lots of sticky vibes to you and a m/s free 1st trimester to you! :flower: Kit_cat has POAS recently, what about you? :haha: I imagine I probably would be in the same boat, still taking HPTs well after I got a BFP :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies... That is quite the read that deserves quite the response! You've all come such a long way since the witches of peestick! You have successfully whittled away 7 days of my 2ww :) I have been Reading this between my iPhone and my computer having to even remember what page I am on! So thanks and because of this I thought a chunky reply might slightly return the favour in giving you crazy ladies something to read... I feel and have felt for some time that I will fit in quite well here! You may have noticed that I thanked a couple of you throughout...
> 
> As there are so many posts I can't individually do it and I didn't want to randomly thank you for posts that contained pictures of your adorable children and of course animals! But yes, they are adorable... I have truly loved stalking this post you guys are better than my book (though my recent obsession with 'the classics' is wearing a bit thin). Soooo sex and the city!!!
> 
> I'll tell you about me now, as part of my pledge to become a fertile myrtle (pretty please??) my stage name is firstbaby25 this is simply what I want immediately followed by my age... My real name is on my signature as I realised after a day or two on bnb that it was too impersonal... I'm jaynie! My and my sometimes dear oh have officially been ttc for this cycle but ntnp since I came off bc last year. However I couldn't say that that was any sort of real effort! So I got some pre natal vits for me and some ic opk's... I got a strong positive (I think) on cd thirteen (luckily this cycle was easy as cd one was the first of November!) and we had dtd the night before so we bd'd the following morning (heard they were fresher in the morning) and that day cd fourteen I got a weaker test line so we bd'd that night for good measure... I then got a definite negative on cd fifteen (the fifteenth of November)... So I gave him a rest as he works long hours! And I'm officially in the 2 ww... I think I have achieved so much by not poas so far...
> 
> I have had one symptom and I truly think mother nature a bitch because I was trying so hard to not (outwardly) symptom spot, but I do... On Sunday night approx 6/7 dpo I had pink cm that was there (crunchie I'm sure you understand this :)) for a couple hours (crunchie knows how I know, ok I admit it was the old cotton bud!) so now I'm achieving something everyday when I don't poas! When should I test? I put it to you lovely pee ers? Anyone willing to do it with me? It's my fist time, I'm not gonna lie I'm scared!!
> 
> Oh yes and please consider my pledge to be fertile myrtle!!!
> 
> :)
> 
> X

Hello!:wave: That was exciting, I thought I'd be coming on to prattle to myself since good honest folk are out at work, and I find _many posts_, including a new face! Welcome to fertile myrtle land:flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/497/497633alm620kgf6.gif

:hi: jaynie!! :hi:

U read all these crazy posts, and still wanna join us?? :haha: The more the merrier I always say :hugs:

A few of us, myself included are about 7 dpo today... one has already tested so you are behind :winkwink: 

this is the land of the https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2238/2238077o0i4eqe1tj.gif doubt u will find many that will encourage u not to :test:

Your stats sound promising! buckets of :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Omg... Do you mean it??


----------



## firstbaby25

I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a phone call from work actually, frightened the life out of me to see my boss's name come up on my phone, and I was expecting her to fire me for being a mum too long but they actually want me to go in in the run up to Xmas to do "intensives" which are 3 or 4hrs straight of one to one English teaching, quite good with a baby coz it's all done in one go...have to find someone to look after :baby: though, that's the drawback of having all your family in a different country:shrug:

I've got a sore throat and feel tired but I can't take it as symptom since I was ill over the weekend...it's still lingering I think..
Oh *Emandi* I hope you have pregancy related back ache and cramps, but I had them last month and the month before and thought they might be a symptom but:nope: I have it slightly now too, let's hope _this time_ it is a symptom for both of us:hugs2:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, i hope everyones good :)

I went to see jimmy carr in live last night! It was really good! We got to meet him after and he signed out tickets and program :D

Soo anyway 12dpo today, AF is due tonight/early tomorrow and i got a bfn this morning :(
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt2311.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)

Ignore me, I am a SYMPTOMS PESSIMIST:ignore: I only believe in SORE BOOBS:holly:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)

Welcome welcome!!!! Hop on board... Glad to have u !


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had a phone call from work actually, frightened the life out of me to see my boss's name come up on my phone, and I was expecting her to fire me for being a mum too long but they actually want me to go in in the run up to Xmas to do "intensives" which are 3 or 4hrs straight of one to one English teaching, quite good with a baby coz it's all done in one go...have to find someone to look after :baby: though, that's the drawback of having all your family in a different country:shrug:
> 
> I've got a sore throat and feel tired but I can't take it as symptom since I was ill over the weekend...it's still lingering I think..
> Oh *Emandi* I hope you have pregancy related back ache and cramps, but I had them last month and the month before and thought they might be a symptom but:nope: I have it slightly now too, let's hope _this time_ it is a symptom for both of us:hugs2:

Oh I will pop over and hollymonkey sit !!!!??? With the eurostar I could be with u in no time and pretend it's a business trip .....I could bring my cbfm and we could put mine near yours and they could become friends ?????


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)
> 
> Ignore me, I am a SYMPTOMS PESSIMIST:ignore: I only believe in SORE BOOBS:holly:Click to expand...

Holly all I want for Christmas is sore bbs!! But I didn't get that I got what could be an ib! The thing is my af isn't due until next Monday or Tuesday and there has been nothing since... I think it's a horrible potential symptom! I now notice all other kinds of symptoms but of course I'm looking for them :( it's hard when you've never been pregnant to know what to look for... Xxx


----------



## emandi

Hellooo :hi: and welcome JAYNIE :flower:.
When are you going to test? :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I used to be a symptoms pessimist. I miss the old me...


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Okay ladies, not nearly enough sticks are being peed on here! I'm ready to look at stick pictures now. :p
> 
> I can't seem to keep up with you. :wacko: I promise to do better.

Another 6 days and I'll POAS!

:hug: to you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/femme-enceinte.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Welcome jaynie! Where are you from?


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)

here's the code to the turtle in my siggy

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif

quote this post and copy it from to and its yours... sarachka is the creator of all our beautiful turtles if u want the others :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having trouble writing here, got a wriggly monkey on my lap https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-singe-bascule.giffilling the keyboard with biscuit crumbs. 
I do slightly believe in IB, I had it one pregnancy but it's a sneaky one. Sneaky tricky underhand two faced symptom. Don't like it. Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## x-ginge-x

https://i53.tinypic.com/2w5smmb.jpg is the on for the green flashy turtle hehe 

Hi girls...nothing to report.... still awaiting ov, and i'm ant marvin and the local fish shop is calling my name :D Welcome Jaynie :) I hope the IB is a real one and not mother nature being an evil :witch: :af: for jaynie :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

the :witch: is due a week from today for me. if she doesn't show, i think I will test with FMU Wed, Dec 1.... depending on how my boobies feel:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)
> 
> Ignore me, I am a SYMPTOMS PESSIMIST:ignore: I only believe in SORE BOOBS:holly:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly all I want for Christmas is sore bbs!! But I didn't get that I got what could be an ib! The thing is my af isn't due until next Monday or Tuesday and there has been nothing since... I think it's a horrible potential symptom! I now notice all other kinds of symptoms but of course I'm looking for them :( it's hard when you've never been pregnant to know what to look for... XxxClick to expand...

It doesn't change when you have been pregnant! I'm set for a week or more of torment- symptom spotting and then not believing in the symptoms I've spotted. Twisted huh?!


----------



## emandi

Holly and Newbie, thanks for seeing my pain as potentional symptom :hugs:.
But I am a bit sceptical after last cycle, when it lasted far too long (like never before). Also want longer LP :hissy:.
Anyway, my lovely friend is taking me to a walk-in clinic tomorrow as my DH is very busy these days. It might be nothing really, but I'd better have it checked. Let you all know how it goes.

Holly, did you check your temperature this morning? :winkwink:
Mine was same as yesterday :happydance:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Well I was thinking of testing on friday just cause it's my first time and I might like a heads up if it's bfn like with the oh... Just cause I don't know how this stuff goes down and I was initially worried that I would make my period late with the stress of ttc! But, that's unlikely buuuuut noooooow since my possible ib poas is all I think about. I think I'm naseus and dizzy but I'm worried, being the crazy obsessive I am, that I am making it up! Maybe molly's daughter can ask her dad to stop by the store for me next time he's there! Pretty please... X


----------



## newbie_ttc

Emandi, I take B6 to 'lengthen' my LP... 100 mg daily. i think it is working... LP is like 13-14 days now. it was only 11


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had a phone call from work actually, frightened the life out of me to see my boss's name come up on my phone, and I was expecting her to fire me for being a mum too long but they actually want me to go in in the run up to Xmas to do "intensives" which are 3 or 4hrs straight of one to one English teaching, quite good with a baby coz it's all done in one go...have to find someone to look after :baby: though, that's the drawback of having all your family in a different country:shrug:
> 
> I've got a sore throat and feel tired but I can't take it as symptom since I was ill over the weekend...it's still lingering I think..
> Oh *Emandi* I hope you have pregancy related back ache and cramps, but I had them last month and the month before and thought they might be a symptom but:nope: I have it slightly now too, let's hope _this time_ it is a symptom for both of us:hugs2:
> 
> Oh I will pop over and hollymonkey sit !!!!??? With the eurostar I could be with u in no time and pretend it's a business trip .....I could bring my cbfm and we could put mine near yours and they could become friends ?????Click to expand...

YES YES YES! That would be perfect! And my cbfm could teach yours French! Mine gave me one measly bar today, but just as well because I'm sick of sex.:sick: So is DH. I want cuddles and foot massages now (no offense meant crunchie:haha:) We're all expecting great things from your urine tonight Crunchie, so don't let us down :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly and Newbie, thanks for seeing my pain as potentional symptom :hugs:.
> But I am a bit sceptical after last cycle, when it lasted far too long (like never before). Also want longer LP :hissy:.
> Anyway, my lovely friend is taking me to a walk-in clinic tomorrow as my DH is very busy these days. It might be nothing really, but I'd better have it checked. Let you all know how it goes.
> 
> Holly, did you check your temperature this morning? :winkwink:
> Mine was same as yesterday :happydance:.

I did! It was a tad lower, but that seems right if I o'd on Sunday as I think I did, and still higher than usual, it was 36.7 I think. I should write these things down really.

:blush: Just took it again, 36.9 in the left ear, 36.4 in the right. At least one side of me might be pregnant:fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! Holly I am exactly the same... Exactly one week now of just cuddles! I wish a thermometer could tell us if we were pregnant... Does anyone know about temps? Are they basically high when pregnant? :)


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> Emandi, I take B6 to 'lengthen' my LP... 100 mg daily. i think it is working... LP is like 13-14 days now. it was only 11

Thanks Newbie, :yipee:, that is a great news! How long have you been taking it? After last cycle's fiasco I decided to give it a go. Taking the same dose since CD1 (4/11), do you think it's going to work for me already?
Thanks :hugs:, you made my day. Maybe I'll go to the doc's only for preconception appointment :bunny:.
(My LP was only 10 days if I don't count 3 day spotting before AF.)


----------



## firstbaby25

I think you might be a week behind me I o'd the Sunday before... Af due monday/Tuesday... Fx'd :) for everyone...


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)
> 
> Ignore me, I am a SYMPTOMS PESSIMIST:ignore: I only believe in SORE BOOBS:holly:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly all I want for Christmas is sore bbs!! But I didn't get that I got what could be an ib! The thing is my af isn't due until next Monday or Tuesday and there has been nothing since... I think it's a horrible potential symptom! I now notice all other kinds of symptoms but of course I'm looking for them :( it's hard when you've never been pregnant to know what to look for... XxxClick to expand...

Welcome welcome!!:tease::friends:

Last month I was trying so hard not to symptom spot but this month I have given myself over to the dark side completely :haha:
And you'd think being pregnant before would make you wiser but I'm afraid I must be a bit dim because I'm still none the wiser :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> the :witch: is due a week from today for me. if she doesn't show, i think I will test with FMU Wed, Dec 1.... depending on how my boobies feel:shrug:

Ooh I'm looking forward to it alreadyhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/sautent2.gif Sure you don't want to do an itsy bitsy practise test tomorrow 8dpo?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)
> 
> Ignore me, I am a SYMPTOMS PESSIMIST:ignore: I only believe in SORE BOOBS:holly:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly all I want for Christmas is sore bbs!! But I didn't get that I got what could be an ib! The thing is my af isn't due until next Monday or Tuesday and there has been nothing since... I think it's a horrible potential symptom! I now notice all other kinds of symptoms but of course I'm looking for them :( it's hard when you've never been pregnant to know what to look for... XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome welcome!!:tease::friends:
> 
> Last month I was trying so hard not to symptom spot but this month I have given myself over to the dark side completely :haha:
> And you'd think being pregnant before would make you wiser but I'm afraid I must be a bit dim because I'm still none the wiser :shrug:Click to expand...

I think it's worse if you've been pregnant before- I think it _confuses_ you and you expect the same things as before, which isn't how it works. My 1st (mc) and 2nd were so different in the early stages!!! Loads of symptoms in each but really different ones!


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha! Holly I am exactly the same... Exactly one week now of just cuddles! I wish a thermometer could tell us if we were pregnant... Does anyone know about temps? Are they basically high when pregnant? :)

i temp so i know a little about it. higher temps can signal pregnancy especially if it stays elevated for more than 18 days. if mine stays high past AF due date, then i'll be :happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

If it seems like I'm in a bad mood or low on the PMA it's b/c my temp dropped that day :haha: my thermometer and i have a love/hate relationship :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I think it's worse if you've been pregnant before- I think it _confuses_ you and you expect the same things as before, which isn't how it works. My 1st (mc) and 2nd were so different in the early stages!!! Loads of symptoms in each but really different ones!

I agree!! Very confusing!!!
It's my birthday next Thursday and I really really want my :bfp: for my birthday
Actually, I'm having a lunch party on Sunday so I'd like it before then so I know if I can drink :drunk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha! Holly I am exactly the same... Exactly one week now of just cuddles! I wish a thermometer could tell us if we were pregnant... Does anyone know about temps? Are they basically high when pregnant? :)

That's about as detailed I go into temping myself- basically high compared to your usual is good.
(The real serious tempers will tell me off for that though:gun:) And you can allow yourself a low one on the grounds that it's implantation.:icecream:


----------



## emandi

Jaynie, you haven't tested yet???

https://i56.tinypic.com/33numg0.gif

... maybe tomorrow morning?:winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

My temp has been between 36.9 and 37.2 since O. Definite zig zag mountain range pic tho

I just got undressed to change and my boobs are HUGE!!:holly:
I had to call dh and say "here! feel these!" He was most impressed :) they also feel firmer

Off topic: I have new hair. YAY! I've got longish brownish black hair and I had red streaks put in and the underneath part dyed red. Loving it!
AND my oldest son got his exam marks back and he came top in his grade (not just his class) for English and Science!!! Got 94% for Science =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Jaynie, you haven't tested yet???
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/33numg0.gif
> 
> ... maybe tomorrow morning?:winkwink:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Jaynie! Well as one of my lovelies said, if you've read through this entire thread and still want to join... WELCOME! :hugs: Snatch up a siggy and you've signed your life away to the loonies! Ah and never mind Holly and her symptom pessimism, she's the doctor without a "valid" label... since that is reserved for Dr. TrinityMom. :) But I do believe Dr. Holly does more with a microscope and cm than Dr. TrinityMom. :winkwink: As for IB ... it could be. I say we will count it as a symptom. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> My temp has been between 36.9 and 37.2 since O. Definite zig zag mountain range pic tho
> 
> Off topic: I have new hair. YAY! I've got longish brownish black hair and I had red streaks put in and the underneath part dyed red. Loving it!
> AND my oldest son got his exam marks back and he came top in his grade (not just his class) for English and Science!!! Got 94% for Science =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:wohoo:

sounds hot! Sexymom will be your new name! Congrats to your son :amartass:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well done trimitymoms oldest son! Such an achievement! I haven't tested yet emandi, my poas addiction is young and I only have 3... Plus if I wait til Friday it will be more reliable. I would wait but I don't want oh to know of my poas addiction & I don't want to wait until Monday... It's just not my style! Trinitymom when are you testing? You are at the same point as me!! :)


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can be a fertile myrtle... Yep newbie, from start to finish! Better than harry potter... I know holly doesn't like the ib as a symptom and I would personally prefer sore boobs, but I don't get them anyway not even with af... So I'll take it! It was all I needed to convince myself I was going to get a bfp and be like essie!! Who has gone quiet... :)
> 
> Ignore me, I am a SYMPTOMS PESSIMIST:ignore: I only believe in SORE BOOBS:holly:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly all I want for Christmas is sore bbs!! But I didn't get that I got what could be an ib! The thing is my af isn't due until next Monday or Tuesday and there has been nothing since... I think it's a horrible potential symptom! I now notice all other kinds of symptoms but of course I'm looking for them :( it's hard when you've never been pregnant to know what to look for... XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome welcome!!:tease::friends:
> 
> Last month I was trying so hard not to symptom spot but this month I have given myself over to the dark side completely :haha:
> And you'd think being pregnant before would make you wiser but I'm afraid I must be a bit dim because I'm still none the wiser :shrug:Click to expand...

:awww: Don't be to hard on yourself TrinityMom. No pregnancy is the same... both of mine where completely different. Which can lead to massive confusion for us that have had the bebe's before. Just watch, Holly will get her :bfp: this cycle withOUT her sbb's making a show. Imagine her :shock: :haha:

It's good here on the dark side isn't it? We have cookies and wee sticks. :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Emandi, I take B6 to 'lengthen' my LP... 100 mg daily. i think it is working... LP is like 13-14 days now. it was only 11
> 
> Thanks Newbie, :yipee:, that is a great news! How long have you been taking it? After last cycle's fiasco I decided to give it a go. Taking the same dose since CD1 (4/11), do you think it's going to work for me already?
> Thanks :hugs:, you made my day. Maybe I'll go to the doc's only for preconception appointment :bunny:.
> (My LP was only 10 days if I don't count 3 day spotting before AF.)Click to expand...

I took it and was very, very skeptical, but i started taking it mid cycle in september and that month's cycle lasted 30 days! I'm normally only 25 days. I wish I had been temping before i started taking it tho so I would know exactly how my cycle is divided between the two phases b/c i think the long cycle had something to do with a later O date.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> the :witch: is due a week from today for me. if she doesn't show, i think I will test with FMU Wed, Dec 1.... depending on how my boobies feel:shrug:
> 
> Ooh I'm looking forward to it alreadyhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/sautent2.gif Sure you don't want to do an itsy bitsy practise test tomorrow 8dpo?Click to expand...

I agree with her Newbie- you need your practice... you may have forgotten and we need to you at tip top weeing on stick condition. :haha: So... practice tomorrow??:loo: :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks mollykins! I only wish that it were longer I'm now as you say in the very crazy realms of the 2 ww with other poas addicts and fellow loons! Conducive to testing early... I tink so!! :)


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- LOVING the new sparkly ticker! 

TrinityMom- You are pregnant. :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> ]
> :awww: Don't be to hard on yourself TrinityMom. No pregnancy is the same... both of mine where completely different. Which can lead to massive confusion for us that have had the bebe's before. Just watch, Holly will get her :bfp: this cycle withOUT her sbb's making a show. Imagine her :shock: :haha:
> 
> It's good here on the dark side isn't it? We have cookies and wee sticks. :rofl:

cookies and wee sticks!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> the :witch: is due a week from today for me. if she doesn't show, i think I will test with FMU Wed, Dec 1.... depending on how my boobies feel:shrug:
> 
> Ooh I'm looking forward to it alreadyhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/sautent2.gif Sure you don't want to do an itsy bitsy practise test tomorrow 8dpo?Click to expand...

I actually had an urge to POAS this morning after I took my temp. :winkwink:
i resisted tho... only 3 in my stash and one is the gold plated digi :haha: reserved to confirm the BFP i get on my cheap ones... although... i could stock up on some from the dollar store, only a dollar a test... :muaha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Well done trimitymoms oldest son! Such an achievement! I haven't tested yet emandi, my poas addiction is young and I only have 3... Plus if I wait til Friday it will be more reliable. I would wait but I don't want oh to know of my poas addiction & I don't want to wait until Monday... It's just not my style! Trinitymom when are you testing? You are at the same point as me!! :)

In case you missed that post, i am a self-confessed POAS addict so I have been poas since yesterday. I'm supporting my addiction by being in the possession of 25 (not very fancy) pee sticks


PS my old cat who I had on a drip died :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have 3 10miu reserved for when :af: is late this cycle....want to test now and haven't even oved yet! :haha: I am a POASaholic!!!!!! :blush:

Sorry to hear your kitty died TrinityMom! :( :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh yes, and TrinityMom- congratulations on your son's achievements! You must be such a proud Mommy!! :dance: 

Jaynie- 8 dpo is a great place to be... you can test tomorrow. Oh and you know what? I think you HAVE TO test tomorrow. You are new at this... you need your practice. Right ladies? Yes, Jaynie... I think you must test tomorrow and then again on Friday (as you wanted). :thumbup: What kind of tests do you have sweets? IC's or... ??


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> the :witch: is due a week from today for me. if she doesn't show, i think I will test with FMU Wed, Dec 1.... depending on how my boobies feel:shrug:
> 
> Ooh I'm looking forward to it alreadyhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/sautent2.gif Sure you don't want to do an itsy bitsy practise test tomorrow 8dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with her Newbie- you need your practice... you may have forgotten and we need to you at tip top weeing on stick condition. :haha: So... practice tomorrow??:loo: :thumbup:Click to expand...

ahhh the pressure of it all! looks like i will be traveling to the dollar store for my lunch break! now... gotta figure a way to snap a pic (of the practice BFN):dohh: and upload it without waking DH! 

see how easy it is to get me to cave??? and here i thought i was the strong one here :haha:

HI MOLLY!! missed u babe :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh TrinityMom! I'm so sorry! :sad2: Big big :hugs: for you lovey.


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Well done trimitymoms oldest son! Such an achievement! I haven't tested yet emandi, my poas addiction is young and I only have 3... Plus if I wait til Friday it will be more reliable. I would wait but I don't want oh to know of my poas addiction & I don't want to wait until Monday... It's just not my style! Trinitymom when are you testing? You are at the same point as me!! :)
> 
> In case you missed that post, i am a self-confessed POAS addict so I have been poas since yesterday. I'm supporting my addiction by being in the possession of 25 (not very fancy) pee sticks
> 
> 
> PS my old cat who I had on a drip died :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no!! :cry: I am sooo sorry to hear that :cry: are u ok? how are the boys taking it? :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm currently eating home made jam tart and drinking tea from a pot made by my dead nan. Trinitymom I want your symptoms!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

mmk, we need a list going! who all is testing tomorrow?

*Newbie*
*firstbaby25*
*trinitymom*

I'm gonna nominate *Molly* too! you're close enough!:haha:

Will there be another?? :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I only have 3 ic's!! That oh knows about! It's tempting because if that really was an ib I will be at least 2 days past ib... This is very hard... I'm involved in another thread and I have agreed to wait... And I think I might be distraught at a bfn... Oh my god... My head's going to fall off! :( :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Really sorry about your cat that's awful! They really do become part of your family! Hugs...


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> PS my old cat who I had on a drip died :cry:

Oh no!! :cry: I am sooo sorry to hear that :cry: are u ok? how are the boys taking it? :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I'm ok-ish...don't think it's sunk in yet. The boys are ok. She was more my cat and my dh's cat (had her since before the boys). The one thing about running a rescue shelter is that the boys are fairly philosophical about death, unless it's one of their pets


----------



## TrinityMom

we're having lentil & mushroom lasagne....yum


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Jaynie, you haven't tested yet???
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/33numg0.gif
> 
> ... maybe tomorrow morning?:winkwink:

:rofl: that blinkie emandi!See you been doing some more 'research'. Me too, i've discovered a stash of smileyshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> My temp has been between 36.9 and 37.2 since O. Definite zig zag mountain range pic tho
> 
> I just got undressed to change and my boobs are HUGE!!:holly:
> I had to call dh and say "here! feel these!" He was most impressed :) they also feel firmer
> 
> Off topic: I have new hair. YAY! I've got longish brownish black hair and I had red streaks put in and the underneath part dyed red. Loving it!
> AND my oldest son got his exam marks back and he came top in his grade (not just his class) for English and Science!!! Got 94% for Science =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:wohoo:

TrinityMom :flower:, what a day!!! :thumbup:
Can it get any better? Hardly. I feel like congratulating you on your :bfp: already :winkwink:. I really think it's going to happen for you this round.
:hugs: enjoy rest of your great day


----------



## LittleSpy

newbie_ttc said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, not nearly enough sticks are being peed on here! I'm ready to look at stick pictures now. :p
> 
> I can't seem to keep up with you. :wacko: I promise to do better.
> 
> Hey buddy! How have ya been? I see the little beanie is making u tired? lots of sticky vibes to you and a m/s free 1st trimester to you! :flower: Kit_cat has POAS recently, what about you? :haha: I imagine I probably would be in the same boat, still taking HPTs well after I got a BFP :haha:Click to expand...


Oh yes, I POAS every Wednesday. :dohh: :haha: The one I have as my avatar was 2 weeks ago and last week I barely got any control line at all because the test line was so dark. :thumbup:

And yes, this kid is sucking the life out of me right now. Completely exhausted all the time. It's a pretty new thing and I don't think I can complain much, though the fatigue is my #1 complaint.
I also have mild-moderate nausea that gets worse in the late afternoon/early evening but no puking or gagging or anything too unpleasant. Pretty easy peasy so far. Just soooooo tired.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mmmm I'm not veggie but some things I think are nicer veggie, lasagne is one of them... I'm off out to the pub for mine with oh & family :) I may have lasagne! I got derren brown'd... I might offer a 'compromise' and test thursday more viable no? Perhaps it be more reliable... X


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Emandi- LOVING the new sparkly ticker!
> 
> TrinityMom- You are pregnant. :winkwink:

Yes yes yes, she must be! Tell her Molly.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh yes... Congratulations I owe to you littlespy, kit and essie if she's lurking and Reading somewhere... On your bfp's. A very h&h 9 months to you all! Hope you get a break from your fatigue!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Emandi- LOVING the new sparkly ticker!
> 
> TrinityMom- You are pregnant. :winkwink:
> 
> Yes yes yes, she must be! Tell her Molly.Click to expand...

Thank you ladies :hugs: I think I will have a severe meltdown if af arrives.

I have (sorry, tmi yucky alert) thrush. Itching like mad.
On the plus side I googled thrush & pregnancy signs and got this https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_thrush_a_early_sign_of_pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow the hair sounds fab Trinitymom, my sis has red bits of hair against dark brown almost black, looks great! And like the others I smell BFP baking in the oven...it's da boobs, it's all in da boobs. So sorry for your cat though, and well done your son. It crossed my mind that if you are pregnant (which I believe you are and I'm going to put some money on, like I did with Littlespy) it must be a girl since it's taken a massive 4 trys, whereas your boys were all 1st go...must be a sign...:pink:

Oh Molly I would love so much to have to eat my hat by getting a BFP without sore boobs:holly:

And if I had more sticks I'd pee now, at 2dpo. I'm with you *xgingex*! I even want to POAS during AF:wacko: But today I ordered a book of 'Really easy piano christmas tunes' online instead of pee sticks, in preparation for the Festive season https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/ronde-sapin-noel-2942.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Mmmm I'm not veggie but some things I think are nicer veggie, lasagne is one of them... I'm off out to the pub for mine with oh & family :) I may have lasagne! I got derren brown'd... I might offer a 'compromise' and test thursday more viable no? Perhaps it be more reliable... X

I agree, nothing beats vegetable lasagne, and I'm an omnivore, with strong carnivorous tendencies, but the veggie stuff is often yummier


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want thrush :hissy::brat::hissy:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, you haven't tested yet???
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/33numg0.gif
> 
> ... maybe tomorrow morning?:winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: that blinkie emandi!See you been doing some more 'research'. Me too, i've discovered a stash of smileyshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifClick to expand...

If you tell me where you got smileys from I'll tell you where is the blinkie from. :winkwink: :haha:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, not nearly enough sticks are being peed on here! I'm ready to look at stick pictures now. :p
> 
> I can't seem to keep up with you. :wacko: I promise to do better.
> 
> Hey buddy! How have ya been? I see the little beanie is making u tired? lots of sticky vibes to you and a m/s free 1st trimester to you! :flower: Kit_cat has POAS recently, what about you? :haha: I imagine I probably would be in the same boat, still taking HPTs well after I got a BFP :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I POAS every Wednesday. :dohh: :haha: The one I have as my avatar was 2 weeks ago and last week I barely got any control line at all because the test line was so dark. :thumbup:
> 
> And yes, this kid is sucking the life out of me right now. Completely exhausted all the time. It's a pretty new thing and I don't think I can complain much, though the fatigue is my #1 complaint.
> I also have mild-moderate nausea that gets worse in the late afternoon/early evening but no puking or gagging or anything too unpleasant. Pretty easy peasy so far. Just soooooo tired.Click to expand...

I had exactly that, evening sickness!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> I had exactly that, evening sickness!!!

Yeah, it's funny. I feel AWESOME when I first wake up (which is happening against my will *way* earlier than usual) for a few hours and then the nausea starts creeping in slowly & peaks around 4.30 or 5pm & then slowly fades until it's almost gone by 9pm or so. :shrug:

Yesterday I was really nauseous all day to the point where I almost left work though so I was scared it was getting worse. But today I'm back to normal, so phew!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I want thrush :hissy::brat::hissy:

Now that's a first :haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

And I agree re the :pink: definitely taking it as a sign (and not a sign that my eggs are getting old!)


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Emandi- LOVING the new sparkly ticker!
> 
> TrinityMom- You are pregnant. :winkwink:
> 
> Yes yes yes, she must be! Tell her Molly.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ladies :hugs: I think I will have a severe meltdown if af arrives.
> 
> I have (sorry, tmi yucky alert) thrush. Itching like mad.
> On the plus side I googled thrush & pregnancy signs and got this https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_thrush_a_early_sign_of_pregnancy :happydance:Click to expand...

You see???
And sorry about your darling Ayla. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


ehm ... don't know how to tell you this ..... you stil have 'waiting to ovulate' blinkie in your signature ... :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls, i hope everyones good :)
> 
> I went to see jimmy carr in live last night! It was really good! We got to meet him after and he signed out tickets and program :D
> 
> Soo anyway 12dpo today, AF is due tonight/early tomorrow and i got a bfn this morning :(
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/hpt2311.jpg

I'm not sure if I replied already to this, I think I was in the middle of doing so and LO distracted me...
Sorry for your bfn:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> You see???
> And sorry about your darling Ayla. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> ehm ... don't know how to tell you this ..... you stil have 'waiting to ovulate' blinkie in your signature ... :haha:
> 
> I know, but I couldn't part with the chicken! Guess that's how I ended up with 80 cats, 7 dogs, 5 chickens, 2 pigs,.......:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, you haven't tested yet???
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/33numg0.gif
> 
> ... maybe tomorrow morning?:winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: that blinkie emandi!See you been doing some more 'research'. Me too, i've discovered a stash of smileyshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifClick to expand...
> 
> If you tell me where you got smileys from I'll tell you where is the blinkie from. :winkwink: :haha:.Click to expand...

Found them under the sofa


----------



## Mollykins

Oh, I forgot to list any and all possible symptoms... Let's see...
Mild nausea again this morning for a short while, much like yesterday. 
BBs are tingling and I am exhausted, perhaps the exhaustion is from being emotionally exhausted?? hmm... I also seem to have an increase in cm... though nothing spectacular. I'm not sure when I am going to test.... I have family coming in tomorrow until Saturday so perhaps I will test Sunday? I will be 11 dpo by then. Is that acceptable ladies? 

On another note: Alice, I'm coming to find, is a lot more spunky than I originally thought. :haha: She keeps darting across floors and sniffing/batting at my plants, pouncing on her shadow, and playing with her toys... soon I believe she will be ready to snuggle up and nap a bit. :hugs2:

I am so exhausted! It's only 1015!


----------



## HollyMonkey

For *Emandi* and all my turtle friends :flower:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh, I forgot to list any and all possible symptoms... Let's see...
> Mild nausea again this morning for a short while, much like yesterday.
> BBs are tingling and I am exhausted, perhaps the exhaustion is from being emotionally exhausted?? hmm... I also seem to have an increase in cm... though nothing spectacular. I'm not sure when I am going to test.... I have family coming in tomorrow until Saturday so perhaps I will test Sunday? I will be 11 dpo by then. Is that acceptable ladies?
> 
> On another note: Alice, I'm coming to find, is a lot more spunky than I originally thought. :haha: She keeps darting across floors and sniffing/batting at my plants, pouncing on her shadow, and playing with her toys... soon I believe she will be ready to snuggle up and nap a bit. :hugs2:
> 
> I am so exhausted! It's only 1015!

Ooh! Impressive symptom list! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Wow! I get back from lunch and all my POAS addicts have whimped out on me :shrug: It's just as well, I forgot to stop by the dollar store on my lunch break :dohh: :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/chat-pelotte-laine-28402.gif Lil' Alice


----------



## 4LOVEY

I am hoping to join you ladies.
I am due for AF on the 27th and I am hoping and praying! Here are the symptoms I have been having so far.
1-4dpo nothing
5-8dpo uterine twinges and left boob swollen (whaaaa???) Every other day I have a rush of clear watery CM (TMI?!) My uterus feels swollen, my pants are uncomfortable, and I find it hard to sleep on my stomach. 
9dpo ate lunch, then lost lunch-literally! Just the smell of other ppls food make me so sick
10dpo uteris feels like it is swollen CP is high, hard to reach and feels medium soft BFN
Any advice or hope would be appreciated!!


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Wow! I get back from lunch and all my POAS addicts have whimped out on me :shrug: It's just as well, I forgot to stop by the dollar store on my lunch break :dohh: :haha:

I'm still with you :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh, I forgot to list any and all possible symptoms... Let's see...
> Mild nausea again this morning for a short while, much like yesterday.
> BBs are tingling and I am exhausted, perhaps the exhaustion is from being emotionally exhausted?? hmm... I also seem to have an increase in cm... though nothing spectacular. I'm not sure when I am going to test.... I have family coming in tomorrow until Saturday so perhaps I will test Sunday? I will be 11 dpo by then. Is that acceptable ladies?
> 
> On another note: Alice, I'm coming to find, is a lot more spunky than I originally thought. :haha: She keeps darting across floors and sniffing/batting at my plants, pouncing on her shadow, and playing with her toys... soon I believe she will be ready to snuggle up and nap a bit. :hugs2:
> 
> I am so exhausted! It's only 1015!

It's that kitten exhausting you! I agree it's surprising how they can go from being a little bundle of sleeping fur to a manic hyperactive spagging creature!

Nausea sounds good, but I am Symptom Pessimist today and since I had bouts last month (my pre natals, I take them at lunch time now, much better) I don't trust nausea either.

I have the impression I have more cm, but I'm only 2dpo, it could still be residual :spermy: TMI especially for those in a dinner time zone; sorry


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, you haven't tested yet???
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/33numg0.gif
> 
> ... maybe tomorrow morning?:winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: that blinkie emandi!See you been doing some more 'research'. Me too, i've discovered a stash of smileyshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifClick to expand...
> 
> If you tell me where you got smileys from I'll tell you where is the blinkie from. :winkwink: :haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> Found them under the sofaClick to expand...

mine were in garden shed, all sooo dusty :toothpick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

11 dpo is _most acceptable_ Mollykins


----------



## HollyMonkey

4LOVEY said:


> I am hoping to join you ladies.
> I am due for AF on the 27th and I am hoping and praying! Here are the symptoms I have been having so far.
> 1-4dpo nothing
> 5-8dpo uterine twinges and left boob swollen (whaaaa???) Every other day I have a rush of clear watery CM (TMI?!) My uterus feels swollen, my pants are uncomfortable, and I find it hard to sleep on my stomach.
> 9dpo ate lunch, then lost lunch-literally! Just the smell of other ppls food make me so sick
> 10dpo uteris feels like it is swollen CP is high, hard to reach and feels medium soft BFN
> Any advice or hope would be appreciated!!

Another wonky boob!:happydance: Sounds good, at least I hope its a BFP otherwise you have a stomach bug!
:test: again tomorrow fmu and then we will give you your welcome:coffee:
:tease: only joking, Welcome:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I need a nap... I wonder if the girls will take a nap with me if I promise that I will get them new gumboots today.:thumbup: Think it will work?? Oh :sleep: .....


----------



## newbie_ttc

4LOVEY said:


> I am hoping to join you ladies.
> I am due for AF on the 27th and I am hoping and praying! Here are the symptoms I have been having so far.
> 1-4dpo nothing
> 5-8dpo uterine twinges and left boob swollen (whaaaa???) Every other day I have a rush of clear watery CM (TMI?!) My uterus feels swollen, my pants are uncomfortable, and I find it hard to sleep on my stomach.
> 9dpo ate lunch, then lost lunch-literally! Just the smell of other ppls food make me so sick
> 10dpo uteris feels like it is swollen CP is high, hard to reach and feels medium soft BFN
> Any advice or hope would be appreciated!!

hi there! :flower: a fellow American :hugs: and not far from me in TN.

It takes our resident mathmetician Molly to come up with the exact figures, but that smells like a BFP to me? when will u test??

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2492/2492811q3zgr417xp.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

For you trinitymom https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/chasse-poule.gif
And this is me if I get a BFP https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/3d-surpris-non.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, you haven't tested yet???
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/33numg0.gif
> 
> ... maybe tomorrow morning?:winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: that blinkie emandi!See you been doing some more 'research'. Me too, i've discovered a stash of smileyshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifClick to expand...
> 
> If you tell me where you got smileys from I'll tell you where is the blinkie from. :winkwink: :haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> Found them under the sofaClick to expand...
> 
> mine were in garden shed, all sooo dusty :toothpick:Click to expand...

It's amazing where these things hide out


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> For you trinitymom https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/chasse-poule.gif
> And this is me if I get a BFP https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/3d-surpris-non.gif

Thank you! It's particularly funny because my middle son tried to launch one of our chickens into the air yesterday on his kite! I was horrified but dh couldn't stop laughing. Meridith the chicken was not impressed


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> 4LOVEY said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping to join you ladies.
> I am due for AF on the 27th and I am hoping and praying! Here are the symptoms I have been having so far.
> 1-4dpo nothing
> 5-8dpo uterine twinges and left boob swollen (whaaaa???) Every other day I have a rush of clear watery CM (TMI?!) My uterus feels swollen, my pants are uncomfortable, and I find it hard to sleep on my stomach.
> 9dpo ate lunch, then lost lunch-literally! Just the smell of other ppls food make me so sick
> 10dpo uteris feels like it is swollen CP is high, hard to reach and feels medium soft BFN
> Any advice or hope would be appreciated!!
> 
> hi there! :flower: a fellow American :hugs: and not far from me in TN.
> 
> It takes our resident mathmetician Molly to come up with the exact figures, but that smells like a BFP to me? when will u test??
> 
> https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2492/2492811q3zgr417xp.pngClick to expand...

At your request sweets! Here's the math:

UT(uterine twinges) + 1SBB (1 sore bb) + CWCM (clear water cm) + SU (swollen uterus) + PU (pants uncomfortable) + HTSOS (hard to sleep on stomach)+ CHTR (cervix hard to reach) = :bfp: 

:thumbup: Congratulations!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruuuunnncchhiiieeee!

Combien des bars as tu sur ton sex machine? Trois? Ou toujours deux?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Cruuuunnncchhiiieeee!
> 
> Combien des bars as tu sur ton sex machine? Trois? Ou toujours deux?

It's exciting to see how much French I remember... :)


----------



## 4LOVEY

newbie_ttc said:


> 4LOVEY said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping to join you ladies.
> I am due for AF on the 27th and I am hoping and praying! Here are the symptoms I have been having so far.
> 1-4dpo nothing
> 5-8dpo uterine twinges and left boob swollen (whaaaa???) Every other day I have a rush of clear watery CM (TMI?!) My uterus feels swollen, my pants are uncomfortable, and I find it hard to sleep on my stomach.
> 9dpo ate lunch, then lost lunch-literally! Just the smell of other ppls food make me so sick
> 10dpo uteris feels like it is swollen CP is high, hard to reach and feels medium soft BFN
> Any advice or hope would be appreciated!!
> 
> hi there! :flower: a fellow American :hugs: and not far from me in TN.
> 
> It takes our resident mathmetician Molly to come up with the exact figures, but that smells like a BFP to me? when will u test??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think I will wait until 12dpo to test again. I am using First Response so I will only test every 2 days from here on out. So happy to meet you!Click to expand...


----------



## 4LOVEY

You have made my day!!:winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:


TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For you trinitymom https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/chasse-poule.gif
> And this is me if I get a BFP https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/3d-surpris-non.gif
> 
> Thank you! It's particularly funny because my middle son tried to launch one of our chickens into the air yesterday on his kite! I was horrified but dh couldn't stop laughing. Meridith the chicken was not impressedClick to expand...

:rofl:Hilarious! the things kids dream up :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh I need a nap... I wonder if the girls will take a nap with me if I promise that I will get them new gumboots today.:thumbup: Think it will work?? Oh :sleep: .....

I took a nap with LO this morning, when she had her 11am zonk. I'm not sure my DD would be interested in the gumboots bribe just yet, I'll have to keep that one for later...It's def worth a go with your girls though:winkwink: I've felt really tired today but I still have sore throat so am not thinking pregnancy tiredness:nope:

Oh yes, big news, LO did some walking on her own today, holding onto her walker trolley thing! Getting nearer that first pair of shoes:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

ttyl turtles! I've got 4 hrs left in my work day... guess it's time to get some work done now:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cruuuunnncchhiiieeee!
> 
> Combien des bars as tu sur ton sex machine? Trois? Ou toujours deux?
> 
> It's exciting to see how much French I remember... :)Click to expand...

Hi ladies 

I can see the symptoms are aplenty today !!! Sooooo jealous that you are in the 2ww! 

I don't even thinkkkkkk it will be 3 bars today :cry:

Ahhhhhhhh !!!! Sooooo frustrating 
Stoooppppidddd ticker and stooppid fertile period


----------



## Crunchie

Holllyyyyyyyy

Would your cbfm teach mine frence and teach it to show 3 bars at a much more resonable time
Of my cycle pleaseeeeeeeess


----------



## emandi

Helloooo 4Lovey :flower:.
All looks very promising. Pls don't forget to attach picture after testing, so we can all judge :winkwink:.
:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Teehee, I dissappear for a while and end up with four more pages :doh: my we chat alot, Welcome to the two new ladies :D Ok...i'm going to make either a victoria sponge or fairy cakes right now....I haven't decided !


----------



## emandi

Holly and other blinkie fans :flower:,

https://www.freebabydust.com/?p=8


----------



## emandi

x-ginge-x said:


> Teehee, I dissappear for a while and end up with four more pages :doh: my we chat alot, Welcome to the two new ladies :D Ok...i'm going to make either a victoria sponge or fairy cakes right now....I haven't decided !


Ooooooh yes, we do :comp:. Yesterday we hit 2000th post and look where we are already. You've been quiet today ... all ok? :hugs:

Hmmmm cakies :happydance:.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah i'm fine, finally got somewhere with my local jobcentre :/ God they get on my nerves. and consdering it's 7:30pm maybe i'll make it tmorro :D After i've been to town!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

i started spotting tonight, AF will be here fully tomorrow :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

xMissxZoiex said:


> i started spotting tonight, AF will be here fully tomorrow :(

Oh :( bummer.....:cry: Least you have had a normal cycle?


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> ehm ... don't know how to tell you this ..... you stil have 'waiting to ovulate' blinkie in your signature ... :haha:

I parted with my chicken...for now


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> ehm ... don't know how to tell you this ..... you stil have 'waiting to ovulate' blinkie in your signature ... :haha:
> 
> I parted with my chicken...for nowClick to expand...

your siggys are the best !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

xMissxZoiex said:


> i started spotting tonight, AF will be here fully tomorrow :(

:hugs: sorry hun


----------



## xMissxZoiex

x-ginge-x said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> i started spotting tonight, AF will be here fully tomorrow :(
> 
> Oh :( bummer.....:cry: Least you have had a normal cycle?Click to expand...

Yeh i think so 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- Yay for little Miss Holly! She's going to be running by the time you blink sweets. Keep a close eye! :haha: 

TrinityMom- The new siggy... :rofl: I love it!


----------



## TrinityMom

Night all. I'm off to bed with my big book again. Hopefully I'll go to sleep before midnight and wake up with a high temp again
btw dh can't stop feeling my giant boobs!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too, off to bed, with my small not sore boobs:cry: and my book. I am exhausted though after a quiet day, hope it's a preggy thing, but I suspect it's just the exhaustion of ovulation and BDing! And big day tomorrow in Paris so beddy byes for me:sleep:
What you reading Trinitymom? I'm reading 'The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society'- it was a gift from a friend this weekend:thumbup:

Goodnight all:kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Me too, off to bed, with my small not sore boobs:cry: and my book. I am exhausted though after a quiet day, hope it's a preggy thing, but I suspect it's just the exhaustion of ovulation and BDing! And big day tomorrow in Paris so beddy byes for me:sleep:
> What you reading Trinitymom? I'm reading 'The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society'- it was a gift from a friend this weekend:thumbup:
> 
> Goodnight all:kiss::kiss:

That sounds interesting! Reading 'The Fall of Giants' - Ken Follet's new one


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight ladies! :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

Goodnight ladies... I've only just finished my tea... Will catch up tomorrow... X


----------



## Sarachka

What a lot of new posts!!

I'm off to bed too. We dtd and now my boobs don't hurt!! What the .. ? Were they just randy? Hope the neighbours enjoyed the obnoxiously loud music!


----------



## newbie_ttc

rest well ladies!

*Trinitymom*, I will test with FMU... if my temp spikes. I temp at 0530 so that's about 11 hrs from now. Either way, i will stop for a dollar store cheapie, or two.. or 5 on the way home. :haha:

:holly: my left boob has annoyed me all day long, not enough pain to call it sore, but i have definitely been "aware" of it all day long! :growlmad: Plus i've been a tad bit light headed for most of the afternoon, Fx'ed that these are all good signs!


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> rest well ladies!
> 
> *Trinitymom*, I will test with FMU... if my temp spikes. I temp at 0530 so that's about 11 hrs from now. Either way, i will stop for a dollar store cheapie, or two.. or 5 on the way home. :haha:
> 
> :holly: my left boob has annoyed me all day long, not enough pain to call it sore, but i have definitely been "aware" of it all day long! :growlmad: Plus i've been a tad bit light headed for most of the afternoon, Fx'ed that these are all good signs!

Good luck me darling xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck newbie ttc! Obviously let us know how you get on! X


----------



## TrinityMom

Have you turtles seen how many views we've gotten?? Over 20 000!!!! We must be like bnb celebs :haha:

OK, today's symptoms:
Very gassy
slight headache
bloated
temp 37.2 :thumbup:
small tiny negative (now referred to as stn - refusing to call it bfn - messes with my PMA)

BUT... PMA not doing that well. Last cycle was 24 days so if it stay the same then lp is too short. Also I get gassy before AF (I'd say tmi but I think there's no such thing on this thread!) and I get a headache. BUT temp has not dropped so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Have you turtles seen how many views we've gotten?? Over 20 000!!!! We must be like bnb celebs :haha:
> 
> OK, today's symptoms:
> Very gassy
> slight headache
> bloated
> temp 37.2 :thumbup:
> small tiny negative (now referred to as stn - refusing to call it bfn - messes with my PMA)
> 
> BUT... PMA not doing that well. Last cycle was 24 days so if it stay the same then lp is too short. Also I get gassy before AF (I'd say tmi but I think there's no such thing on this thread!) and I get a headache. BUT temp has not dropped so who knows :shrug:

20,000??!! My goodness! We MUST be some kind of famous! :haha: 

Well even if gassy and headache is a pre AF sign... what about bloated and high temp? I say... Oh, wait for it... it's coming to me...

VG(very gassy) + SH(slight headache) + B(bloating) + HT(high temp) / PAFS(pre af symptoms) = :bfp: 

You are still in!! :thumbup: 
By the way, I love that you consider it a stn... much better than bfn... and more accurate according to your maths. :winkwink: )


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

A stn at 8dpo Trinitymom is nothing to lose PMA about:hugs:

Mine 36.9, so still hot for me, but aren't all temps post O higher, pregnant or not? And it's only after 14 high temps you can tell if you might be pregnant? By which point I'd have long since P'd OAS:shrug:

I had a dream that Crunchie sent me a brown paper bag of organic potaotoes in the post, and I tried phoning her to thank her:telephone: but the line was down, so I had to PM her instead with my thanks. Check your message box Crunchie:winkwink:

Look forward to your news Newbie, Goodluck:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Trinity I'm sure the stn was bc it's stett - still too early to test. 

My boobs aren't really hurting today :-( I am sad about this. Apart from that, like Holly, I'm a symptom sceptic. All these posts on here asking "is this a sign" could all have the same answer that it could be a pregnancy symptom, could be a PMS symptom. Except the stupid ones where it's a desperation/clutching at straws symptom. :-D

Ive got a day of being let lose on the public today rather than sitting in my back office. It will be a nice change and hopefully I'll be busy. I absolutely hate time going slowly. One of my biggest fears is to become ' a dreary office woman'. I don't want to wake up one morning and I'm nearly 50 and still in the same god forsaken job!


----------



## TrinityMom

Thanks ladies :hugs:
I must tell you a funny story. We were watching the opening of the American Music Awards (watching is too strong a word - more like too apathetic to get off the couch and change the channel - tv remote is broken) and Rhianna was on. She was dancing with MAJOR GRAPHIC pelvic thrusting movements - quite obscene outside of the bedroom. So DH says "we can almost check her cm and cp for her from here" :rofl: I've indoctrinated the poor man!!


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> I must tell you a funny story. We were watching the opening of the American Music Awards (watching is too strong a word - more like too apathetic to get off the couch and change the channel - tv remote is broken) and Rhianna was on. She was dancing with MAJOR GRAPHIC pelvic thrusting movements - quite obscene outside of the bedroom. So DH says "we can almost check her cm and cp for her from here" :rofl: I've indoctrinated the poor man!!

:haha::haha::haha:, nice one :thumbup:, my husband is getting TMI ... sometimes ... I think.

Have a lovely day all of you lovely ladies. I am off to see doctor in a minute.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:coffee:
> 
> A stn at 8dpo Trinitymom is nothing to lose PMA about:hugs:
> 
> Mine 36.9, so still hot for me, but aren't all temps post O higher, pregnant or not? And it's only after 14 high temps you can tell if you might be pregnant? By which point I'd have long since P'd OAS:shrug:
> 
> I had a dream that Crunchie sent me a brown paper bag of organic potaotoes in the post, and I tried phoning her to thank her:telephone: but the line was down, so I had to PM her instead with my thanks. Check your message box Crunchie:winkwink:
> 
> Look forward to your news Newbie, Goodluck:flower:

Do you need potatoes ???? I can get some for you if like ? Like a early chrimbo gift ???


Poxy sex machine ... Still at 2 bars. I can't take much more .... I'm sooooooo tired


----------



## firstbaby25

Trinity i'm sure like Holly says a stn at 8 dpo is nothing! Not even 'real'... So get a :coffee: and think about the rest of the day/tomorrow being a new one for your :bfp:

Holly and Sarachka (btw what would be the ruski for Jaynie?) i'm a symtom sceptic - except my little bleed this cycle threw me, because it's unlike me and nothing has happened since (plus I remembered Essie saying something about spotting...) 

Other than that I have been fine... I'm in the right place for getting excited about 'symptoms' though with the resident mathematician on board... 

I had a dream that I worked for a gangster and i didn't know he was a gangster... I had other dreams too but I forget if i don't recall straight away... 

I am off to see my Nan in the town centre today I loooove my Nan she's like the best - anyone doing anything today? 

I start work next week, just at Sainsbury's buuuut I need some money for myself (for OH Christmas stuff etc etc).... So I am enjoying this time 'off' if you will, I got made redundant in September and for all the fellow UK-ers i'm sure you know how the labour market is shaping up over here. It's not.

Newbie did you POAS? It has sooooo been 11 hours :kiss:

My OH now knows I am planning on testing early so I am good to go tomorrow or Friday...

XOX


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie your name is actually really hard to transliterate bc there it no 'j' sound in the Russian alphabet. So we have two choices to change to either zhaynie or dzhaynie. So it's not a name I've ever ruskified before ... Zhanya probably. But rly your name is one that doesn't really go. Like my sisters name is Ruth and there's no 'th' sound in Russian so they'd call her Root or Roos.


----------



## Sarachka

On second thoughts probably Jaynochka / Zhaynochka


----------



## firstbaby25

I feel so left out and unique all at the same time :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie your name is actually really hard to transliterate bc there it no 'j' sound in the Russian alphabet. So we have two choices to change to either zhaynie or dzhaynie. So it's not a name I've ever ruskified before ... Zhanya probably. But rly your name is one that doesn't really go. Like my sisters name is Ruth and there's no 'th' sound in Russian so they'd call her Root or Roos.

Ha ha your sis would be the same in France, I'm called either Bettany ou Bessany here!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I feel so left out and unique all at the same time :)

You need a turtle in your siggy, that will make you feel less lonely:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck at the doc's Emandi:friends:

I've been in Paris all morning and on the metro I was reading the free paper and I'm not a horoscopes person but had a look anyway, obviously with ttc in mind, and mine, Libra, reads- translated from the French of course: 

"You will have to wait and see. That would be the wisest thing to do.You are not impulsive by nature."

And *Trinitymom* since I know it's your birthday next week, here's yours;

"As usual, you are the most marvellous being in the world while things are going well" 

I've kept the paper for tonights TV listings, so if anyone wants their horoscope from a free French paper....!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> I must tell you a funny story. We were watching the opening of the American Music Awards (watching is too strong a word - more like too apathetic to get off the couch and change the channel - tv remote is broken) and Rhianna was on. She was dancing with MAJOR GRAPHIC pelvic thrusting movements - quite obscene outside of the bedroom. So DH says "we can almost check her cm and cp for her from here" :rofl: I've indoctrinated the poor man!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly, I defo want a turtle signature but tomorrow I'll be at my computer in the morning, so will be having some lovely bnb action! I've seen my lovely nanny and I'm now visiting my cousin who has to have her tonsils out and is very nervous! Oh is at a job interview and because of the job Market ATM over here he stands to earn double if he gets it than what he currently gets!! 

I want my Leo horoscope holly kit, littlespy & essie will be due around my birthday 27th July. 

:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Ps I bought some tests from the pound shop!! X


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi ladies! I'll pop back in a little later to catch up, just wanted to update u guys... my temp went down this morning so there was no need to test. Hope u chicas aren't too disappointed as I know we all like to salivate over wee stick images! at 8dpo this cycle isn't looking promising based on my dumb temps so I won't test again unless I miss AF on Tuesday... then I'll test again, next day Dec 1


----------



## firstbaby25

Could this not be a possible implantation dip? You're not out til the witch arrives! X


----------



## Sarachka

I AM DYING OF BOREDOM. I swear to bog I work in the office that time forgot, where minutes feel like hours and it takes three weeks to get to 5pm. I need to get pregnant NOW to get my ticket outta here for a year.


----------



## firstbaby25

So I caved and took a test. A cheap one... Sure I'm cracking up, that spotting has played with my head I was sure I was since that! Boooo... When should I do it again? I may need fmu as it was possibly 3au!! But it was dark (tmi) but perhaps only the colour of wine! This is my first ever pregnancy test!! :(


----------



## Sarachka

Needs to be the colour of larger!


----------



## Crunchie

Gemini pleaseeeeeeee xxxxx


----------



## emandi

Only if you are bored :winkwink:.
https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/
:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay i am coming to the end of the 2ww now. my temps are all over the place but i hope this is our month. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok, Firstbaby and other Leos:

"Be simpler, more humble, and take initiatives. Sometimes you have to take your destiny in your own hands."

And Gemini for you Crunchie;

"You're a rebel today and are in a bad mood with others. Calm down a bit!"

Is this true Crunchie?

I've just finished knitting LO's jumper....Hooray!
 



Attached Files:







024-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3









030-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Why are you sad Emandi? How was doc's? :flower::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Thanks for my horoscope Holly. Us Sag's are usually fab people :haha: (modest too)

I'm afraid my PMA abandoned me this afternoon. Had cramping all afternoon. Thought AF was here. Also very tearful. So I self-medicated with real coke (not diet) and chocolate...now I feel guilty

Still a bit sore, gassy, tearful...very AFish

And my middle son is being a terror. Came home and had to deal with all the stuff he'd done when I was out. Don't know what to do with him anymore :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had a phone call from work actually, frightened the life out of me to see my boss's name come up on my phone, and I was expecting her to fire me for being a mum too long but they actually want me to go in in the run up to Xmas to do "intensives" which are 3 or 4hrs straight of one to one English teaching, quite good with a baby coz it's all done in one go...have to find someone to look after :baby: though, that's the drawback of having all your family in a different country:shrug:
> 
> I've got a sore throat and feel tired but I can't take it as symptom since I was ill over the weekend...it's still lingering I think..
> Oh *Emandi* I hope you have pregancy related back ache and cramps, but I had them last month and the month before and thought they might be a symptom but:nope: I have it slightly now too, let's hope _this time_ it is a symptom for both of us:hugs2:

You're in demand Holly.....I imagine you must be sorely missed at work :flower:

Hope you are feeling better?
x


----------



## TrinityMom

That is SUCH a beautiful jersey Holly!!! I wish I could knit but it causes too much pain. Oh well, I keep people employed by buying their goods :)

What's everyone having for supper? We're having cous cous with spinach, roast butternut, carrots, baby beetroots, falafals with yoghurt and shallot dressing and rotis


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies... That is quite the read that deserves quite the response! You've all come such a long way since the witches of peestick! You have successfully whittled away 7 days of my 2ww :) I have been Reading this between my iPhone and my computer having to even remember what page I am on! So thanks and because of this I thought a chunky reply might slightly return the favour in giving you crazy ladies something to read... I feel and have felt for some time that I will fit in quite well here! You may have noticed that I thanked a couple of you throughout...
> 
> As there are so many posts I can't individually do it and I didn't want to randomly thank you for posts that contained pictures of your adorable children and of course animals! But yes, they are adorable... I have truly loved stalking this post you guys are better than my book (though my recent obsession with 'the classics' is wearing a bit thin). Soooo sex and the city!!!
> 
> I'll tell you about me now, as part of my pledge to become a fertile myrtle (pretty please??) my stage name is firstbaby25 this is simply what I want immediately followed by my age... My real name is on my signature as I realised after a day or two on bnb that it was too impersonal... I'm jaynie! My and my sometimes dear oh have officially been ttc for this cycle but ntnp since I came off bc last year. However I couldn't say that that was any sort of real effort! So I got some pre natal vits for me and some ic opk's... I got a strong positive (I think) on cd thirteen (luckily this cycle was easy as cd one was the first of November!) and we had dtd the night before so we bd'd the following morning (heard they were fresher in the morning) and that day cd fourteen I got a weaker test line so we bd'd that night for good measure... I then got a definite negative on cd fifteen (the fifteenth of November)... So I gave him a rest as he works long hours! And I'm officially in the 2 ww... I think I have achieved so much by not poas so far...
> 
> I have had one symptom and I truly think mother nature a bitch because I was trying so hard to not (outwardly) symptom spot, but I do... On Sunday night approx 6/7 dpo I had pink cm that was there (crunchie I'm sure you understand this :)) for a couple hours (crunchie knows how I know, ok I admit it was the old cotton bud!) so now I'm achieving something everyday when I don't poas! When should I test? I put it to you lovely pee ers? Anyone willing to do it with me? It's my fist time, I'm not gonna lie I'm scared!!
> 
> Oh yes and please consider my pledge to be fertile myrtle!!!
> 
> :)
> 
> X

Hiya firstbaby :wave:

Welcome to the lunacy :winkwink:  If you are a little bit bonkers, you'll fit in perfectly :thumbup:

Hope you're doing well :hugs: x


----------



## Sarachka

If OH I'd home for dinner I'm going to ask him to make plov which is a traditional central Asian rice and chicken pilaf. Its nom nom!

Ok symptoms today for the he'll of it: tender boobs and VERY tired


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok, Firstbaby and other Leos:
> 
> "Be simpler, more humble, and take initiatives. Sometimes you have to take your destiny in your own hands."
> 
> And Gemini for you Crunchie;
> 
> "You're a rebel today and are in a bad mood with others. Calm down a bit!"
> 
> Is this true Crunchie?
> 
> I've just finished knitting LO's jumper....Hooray!

Tawitt-tawoooooooo :-= *sigh*...so clever and it fits and everything!! Oh, oh, oh,......I have discovered a small talent which I tested to the max today.... I clearly have a talent for _not_ bopping someone square on the nose :gun: when they deserve it despite actually visualising doing it while they are speaking :smug: There is nothing worse than a condescending, arrogant, ignoramus!! :finger: Sorry..... had to endure said individual at a meeting today and just had to get that off my chest :winkwink:

And by the way....I am a Libran too....marvellous people eh? :winkwink:

x


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Taurus please! :) And also, marvelous knitting job! Simply BEAUTIFUL! 

Okay, symptom spotting is as follows: 

-Unable to wake up this morning... OH apparently tried to wake me before he left but to no avail. I even slept through my alarm and woke 45 minutes late! :dohh: 

-nauseous... again. (blah) 

Also, I'm not sure if this is a symptom but I feel warm. I don't have a fever but I am warm... :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> If OH I'd home for dinner I'm going to ask him to make plov which is a traditional central Asian rice and chicken pilaf. Its nom nom!
> 
> Ok symptoms today for the he'll of it: tender boobs and VERY tired

Yummy...but could you post me some and maybe a veggie version please?:winkwink:

Your symptoms are fab! Same as mine right now :haha:

x


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Okay ladies, not nearly enough sticks are being peed on here! I'm ready to look at stick pictures now. :p
> 
> I can't seem to keep up with you. :wacko: I promise to do better.

I agree LittleSpy....not nearly enough wee action!

How are you doing LittleSpy? Hope all is well :flower:

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im having stew and dumplings for supper! :D its been cooking all day and it smells soo nice!!

Im not having a very good period :( & i did a IC HPT this morning because i wasnt bleeding this morning and there was a line :( and then i started bleeding i went from happy to sad very quickly! stupid IC Evaps!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I also forgot to mention SBB's. A couple days ago it started in the nips... they were sore/sensitive/tingling. Late last night they started in at the sides and this morning the nips are a bit sensitive and the sides are sore. Oh... and just now I'm experiencing uterine twinges. Hmm. Am I hopeful??? :)


----------



## Crunchie

Holly I am very angry .... Very angry with the stupid cbfm ! Do u think I should treat it better ??? X


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im having stew and dumplings for supper! :D its been cooking all day and it smells soo nice!!
> 
> Im not having a very good period :( & i did a IC HPT this morning because i wasnt bleeding this morning and there was a line :( and then i started bleeding i went from happy to sad very quickly! stupid IC Evaps!

Aww sorry sweetie :nope: but are you bleeding properly because I'm a bit confused that there was a line on your HPT??? :shrug:

Hope you're ok and enjoy your supper :hugs: x


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Taurus please! :) And also, marvelous knitting job! Simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Okay, symptom spotting is as follows:
> 
> -Unable to wake up this morning... OH apparently tried to wake me before he left but to no avail. I even slept through my alarm and woke 45 minutes late! :dohh:
> 
> -nauseous... again. (blah)
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if this is a symptom but I feel warm. I don't have a fever but I am warm... :wacko:

Brilliant symptoms!! I felt like I was carryng around a heater in all my pregnancies


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh and I also forgot to mention SBB's. A couple days ago it started in the nips... they were sore/sensitive/tingling. Late last night they started in at the sides and this morning the nips are a bit sensitive and the sides are sore. Oh... and just now I'm experiencing uterine twinges. Hmm. Am I hopeful??? :)

Hopeful you SHOULD be!!! All very promising and that's where my boobs were eventually sore to begin with....down the sides!

FX'd BIG TIME! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Taurus please! :) And also, marvelous knitting job! Simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Okay, symptom spotting is as follows:
> 
> -Unable to wake up this morning... OH apparently tried to wake me before he left but to no avail. I even slept through my alarm and woke 45 minutes late! :dohh:
> 
> -nauseous... again. (blah)
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if this is a symptom but I feel warm. I don't have a fever but I am warm... :wacko:
> 
> Brilliant symptoms!! I felt like I was carryng around a heater in all my pregnanciesClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm getting hopeful. FX! My girls came into my room this morning and said to me, "Mommy, why are you still sleeping? Are you sick today? Do you need your coffee?" :haha: Cute little monkeys.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

kit_cat said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im having stew and dumplings for supper! :D its been cooking all day and it smells soo nice!!
> 
> Im not having a very good period :( & i did a IC HPT this morning because i wasnt bleeding this morning and there was a line :( and then i started bleeding i went from happy to sad very quickly! stupid IC Evaps!
> 
> Aww sorry sweetie :nope: but are you bleeding properly because I'm a bit confused that there was a line on your HPT??? :shrug:
> 
> Hope you're ok and enjoy your supper :hugs: xClick to expand...

Yeh, there was a line but those tests are prone to evaps in the time frame. i couldnt get a good picture tho it looked slightly dodgy on the picture x


----------



## newbie_ttc

I have returned! Rejoice!! :headspin::wohoo::bunny:

I was missing my morning dose of madness, but I had to come in and actually work today b/c we are getting off at noon for the the Thanksgiving holiday tomorrow. I don't have to come back to this awful place (and see these awful ppl:-$) until Monday!!

*Trinitymom* - that was too funny about DH! I think I would die :rofl: if I ever heard my DH saying that!! And don't u go quitting just yet. AF is not technically here so u are still very much in and u have had the most promising symptoms of all of us. Chin up! and tell middle DS that we will be moving his bed outside and he must sleep there until he learns to behave! :haha:

*Emandi* - hope all goes well at the doctor! maybe they can confirm an early :bfp: :happydance:

*Holly* I would like to request a daily pic of :baby: as she is too adorable not to share... oh and cute jumper! :thumbup:

*35_Smiling *- :hi: fx'ed u get a :bfp: real soon

*firstbaby* - I can't believe u caved :haha: peer pressure is real! Sorry your first test didn't have better results, but we are still in!! :hugs: I got some (2 :blush:) cheapies on the way home yesterday and was soooo tempted to rip one open as soon as I got home! 

My newest development is that I realized this morning that I've woken up with a headache the last 3 mornings in a row.. it goes away by the time I get moving, but could be a possible symptom. Also, I am so done with my thermometer, i am going to tell it we need to take a break so I can see other thermometers! :haha: I know i am a :fool: when i start to claim the thermometer may be faulty. How sad am I! Still stopping but the store on the way home for a new one! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I've woken the last two mornings with a headache like yours; goes away one I start moving... I've just been blaming the fact that I might be sleeping wrong or something. I think I will shift it to the "symptom spotting" side of things. :) When are you testing?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh and I also forgot to mention SBB's. A couple days ago it started in the nips... they were sore/sensitive/tingling. Late last night they started in at the sides and this morning the nips are a bit sensitive and the sides are sore. Oh... and just now I'm experiencing uterine twinges. Hmm. Am I hopeful??? :)

Yeah, u should totally be hopeful! :thumbup: i so wish i could borrow some of your symptoms!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- I've woken the last two mornings with a headache like yours; goes away one I start moving... I've just been blaming the fact that I might be sleeping wrong or something. I think I will shift it to the "symptom spotting" side of things. :) When are you testing?

the addict in me is dying to test tomorrow since i have a couple extra in my stash now, and i was looking at other charts on FF of ladies that got BFPs this early, but i really have no reason to think i'm knocked up since my temps have been disappointing and all my symptoms are less than concrete. 1wk from today, provided AF hasn't arrived, is my official test date, but I can't guarantee i won't be tempted and test before then :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit and little spy I poas today! but the window was so White it wasn't even worth taking a photo... Thanks newbie it was £ store test so don't know the miu I have ten miu ones for friday which is when I'll test again if it's bfn I will like you wait for af to show and ruin my fun :)... Molly you have the symptoms I want, mine are all flimsy: possible ib, a couple of dizzy spells, a bit of nausea especially when thirsty/hungry, a generally 'off' tummy though not severe. I am also finding doing nothing incredibly easy and that's not like me... I walk so I can sleep when oh does!! I have done less walking and more sleeping in the 2 ww!! I don't know if I'm looking for these symptoms...

Emandi I hope that it went ok at the squibs for you mrs...

I have just sinned and had a macdonalds cheeseburger, because my off tummy can't decide what it wants or if it is indeed hungry... I will have a banana in a bit to make up for it. Oh and trinitymom I did end up with a veggie (red pepper) lasagne last night!

Holly your daughter is adorable, and makes the jumper what it is! I want one, want want want!!! Thanks for the horoscope. 

Surely we can muster some pma from somewhere between us? Emandi I have been Reading the symptoms on that link you sent me and I'm convinced I'm preggers and/or need to be committed... Sighs all round... 

:( :) all at the same time...


----------



## x-ginge-x

My my lots of developments in the SSing world today, Ladies if a headache is in the TWW its a symptom so there :haha: and i've finally paid for my CBFM so will be next cycle I need that, my hamster babies are getting cuter by the day I have been buying christmas presents for my nieces today so all is well and now their boxes are full and I have my microscope woohoo :D


----------



## Mollykins

I am thinking I will test on Sunday at 11 dpo but part of me want to wait and see if AF shows and then test. AF is due 1 Dec. Can you believe it's almost Christmas!??! :wacko:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Why are you sad Emandi? How was doc's? :flower::hugs:

Hi Holly :flower:,
it's nothing really. Did go to family planning clinic and was told to get an appontment with GP. So I got one for next wednesday. Just a bit fed up. 
And my DH is gona be late again. :sad1: 
And time goes sooooo sloooowly and I just want to POAS, even I doubt I will see 2 lines :cry:.
I'd better come back tomorrow when in a better mood.
Have a lovely evening all of you :hugs:.

And my 'symptoms' today: cramping on and off, slightly increased temperature, increased CM.


----------



## emandi

And Holly, I forgot, love LO's little jumper :flower:.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Emandi- Big big :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh emandi! Hugs coming your way, hopefully you'll see someone dedicated to answering your concerns and stresses! 

Miss zoie, periods suck and they are never 'good' or convenient! My oh sometimes says 'it is good that you come on on a monday...' 'erm no it isn't dear, it's never 'good' is it! Sorry about your test too that also sucks, but stew and dumplings sounds scrumptious! Proper soul food :) chin up soldier...


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had a phone call from work actually, frightened the life out of me to see my boss's name come up on my phone, and I was expecting her to fire me for being a mum too long but they actually want me to go in in the run up to Xmas to do "intensives" which are 3 or 4hrs straight of one to one English teaching, quite good with a baby coz it's all done in one go...have to find someone to look after :baby: though, that's the drawback of having all your family in a different country:shrug:
> 
> I've got a sore throat and feel tired but I can't take it as symptom since I was ill over the weekend...it's still lingering I think..
> Oh *Emandi* I hope you have pregancy related back ache and cramps, but I had them last month and the month before and thought they might be a symptom but:nope: I have it slightly now too, let's hope _this time_ it is a symptom for both of us:hugs2:
> 
> You're in demand Holly.....I imagine you must be sorely missed at work :flower:
> 
> Hope you are feeling better?
> xClick to expand...

Thankyou:flower: Yes feeling much better today, but it seemed to linger a bit, I think my 2 enormously early nights in a row have helped to finally shake it! LO still has a tap nose, but apart from that is thriving and trying really really really hard to walk!
As for work, I suspect they've just got a rush on! I would quite like to go back, on the condition I can take LO with me, but Alas! They wouldn't let me in a million years. So mean. What a babyist society:growlmad:


----------



## CamoQueen

Oh, umm, so I just want to admit to being one of your 20,000 page views. I'm a lurker and I'm cheering all you ladies on for your BFPs!:happydance:

Anyway, don't mind me. Back to lurking, now.:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Only if you are bored :winkwink:.
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/
> :hugs:

Thanks! I'm loving this....totally restored my PMA


----------



## Mollykins

CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:


----------



## CamoQueen

Mollykins said:


> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:

Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

CamoQueen said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh no! I don't think I would have the patience for a 41 day cycle. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello again my lovely friends,:wave: I've just been on the phone to my dear daddy for 40mins,:telephone: talking mainly about tramways in Paris, (we're both a bit nerdy about Parisian transport systems) and of course when I come back there are a million more posts to read! 

Ok Taurus;

"You are beginning to see an end to the turmoil of emotions and violent passions. The calm will relax you."


----------



## Mollykins

HOLLY!! I want want want :hissy: my frenchy horoscope!


----------



## Mollykins

Haha, thanks.... ignore the hissy post above. :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks camo queen I wish it were the same amount of easy for all of us... Bfp's on me ladies!! We can dream right?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! I don't think I would have the patience for a 41 day cycle. :haha:Click to expand...

My 1st cycles back after baby were 42 and then 41 day cycles, then 36 and last month 31..my body was introducing me gently back to the notion of AF! But god those 41 and 42ers were B O R I N G L Y long:sleep: So :hug: of sympathy to you CamoQueen! But I bet you've got warmer weather there than us... Snow and minus 4 tomorrow here they say...:cold:


----------



## x-ginge-x

CamoQueen said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:Click to expand...

Why don't you join us in our madness ;) Your very welcome to :flower: 

Good Luck for testing :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks camo queen I wish it were the same amount of easy for all of us... Bfp's on me ladies!! We can dream right?!

YAY!for that firstbaby- We can dream!!


----------



## CamoQueen

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Mega mucho hugs to all you girlies!

Yeah, I'm thinking of trying soy next cycle if I don't get my BFP this time, hopefully to move up my ovulation! And it is nice and warm here. It's still in the 70's; the lowest I've seen it was 49 degrees at 5 in the morning. Still nice enough to hit the beach in November!:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Alright camo queen, you don't have to rub it in :p I'm sad inside with my hat on! Frrrreezing... Holly we're supposed to get snow and it apparently has snowed in the both east too...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie I think you and your CBFM need to go to counselling together. Try and get to the root of what's causing its hostility towards you:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to get two week wobble this round I know it. When I'm 6dpo, with still no symptoms. Wibble wobble


----------



## TrinityMom

CamoQueen said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Mega mucho hugs to all you girlies!
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking of trying soy next cycle if I don't get my BFP this time, hopefully to move up my ovulation! And it is nice and warm here. It's still in the 70's; the lowest I've seen it was 49 degrees at 5 in the morning. Still nice enough to hit the beach in November!:wacko:

I tried soy this cycle and got very strong positive opk's and O pain....we'll see how it turns out


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to get two week wobble this round I know it. When I'm 6dpo, with still no symptoms. Wibble wobble

:friends: Holly we can wobble together :wacko:

Falling asleep on my laptop (went to bed after midnight the last 2 nights) so I'm off to bed, to sleep, perchance to wake with another high temp

Night all


----------



## firstbaby25

Do what I do holly! Make them up...


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trinitymom... Sleep tight... X


----------



## Mollykins

Oh ladies! I really need to get motivated! I have only a handful of hours left before family arrives and my house is NOT ready. It very nearly was until last night when my dear...darling... sweet...loving OH decided to sweep through the entire downstairs like a adolescent wind storm. :dohh: Now things have been pulled out of the storage closet under the stairs and into the living room and even the balcony was effected! :dohh: 

Can I ask you ladies a question... since we are on the topic of OH's...
Am I with the only man that takes his clothing off RIGHT in front of the laundry hampers and puts the dirty clothes on the floor instead of in the hampers?? It's driving me blinking mad I tell you!!! 

Woah... that was a bit of an outburst... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well TrinityMom! :sleep: deep!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh ladies! I really need to get motivated! I have only a handful of hours left before family arrives and my house is NOT ready. It very nearly was until last night when my dear...darling... sweet...loving OH decided to sweep through the entire downstairs like a adolescent wind storm. :dohh: Now things have been pulled out of the storage closet under the stairs and into the living room and even the balcony was effected! :dohh:
> 
> Can I ask you ladies a question... since we are on the topic of OH's...
> Am I with the only man that takes his clothing off RIGHT in front of the laundry hampers and puts the dirty clothes on the floor instead of in the hampers?? It's driving me blinking mad I tell you!!!
> 
> Woah... that was a bit of an outburst... :blush:

Quickly before I go to bed...no it's not just your dh. I think it's a y chromosome thing. ALL 3 of my boys and dh do that. And they are incapable of closing drawers or cupboards or turning lights off

Now I'm REALLY going to bed


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh ladies! I really need to get motivated! I have only a handful of hours left before family arrives and my house is NOT ready. It very nearly was until last night when my dear...darling... sweet...loving OH decided to sweep through the entire downstairs like a adolescent wind storm. :dohh: Now things have been pulled out of the storage closet under the stairs and into the living room and even the balcony was effected! :dohh:
> 
> Can I ask you ladies a question... since we are on the topic of OH's...
> Am I with the only man that takes his clothing off RIGHT in front of the laundry hampers and puts the dirty clothes on the floor instead of in the hampers?? It's driving me blinking mad I tell you!!!
> 
> Woah... that was a bit of an outburst... :blush:

:haha: In my house it's the other way round- Thierry and his boys are maniac tidy and I'm rather erhmm 'relaxed' about such things! (ie messy!!:blush:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies! I really need to get motivated! I have only a handful of hours left before family arrives and my house is NOT ready. It very nearly was until last night when my dear...darling... sweet...loving OH decided to sweep through the entire downstairs like a adolescent wind storm. :dohh: Now things have been pulled out of the storage closet under the stairs and into the living room and even the balcony was effected! :dohh:
> 
> Can I ask you ladies a question... since we are on the topic of OH's...
> Am I with the only man that takes his clothing off RIGHT in front of the laundry hampers and puts the dirty clothes on the floor instead of in the hampers?? It's driving me blinking mad I tell you!!!
> 
> Woah... that was a bit of an outburst... :blush:
> 
> Quickly before I go to bed...no it's not just your dh. I think it's a y chromosome thing. ALL 3 of my boys and dh do that. And they are incapable of closing drawers or cupboards or turning lights off
> 
> Now I'm REALLY going to bedClick to expand...

GOODNIGHT! French chromosome Y is a bit different then:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes my oh does that! I trip over them... I move them to his side of the bed... I'm refusing to mother 28 yr old man!


----------



## Mollykins

I have a touch of French in me from way back on the family tree. (Perhaps that's where the tidiness comes in??) Mostly I am Italian, Navajo, and Irish. Strange combination yes?


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes my oh does that! I trip over them... I move them to his side of the bed... I'm refusing to mother 28 yr old man!

I can't seem to help it. It drives me mad to see it all out of place and on the floor. I'm a bit OCD. :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> My my lots of developments in the SSing world today, Ladies if a headache is in the TWW its a symptom so there :haha: and i've finally paid for my CBFM so will be next cycle I need that, my hamster babies are getting cuter by the day I have been buying christmas presents for my nieces today so all is well and now their boxes are full and I have my microscope woohoo :D

That is one joyous post! Hopefully you wont need that CBFM on this BFP cycle and you can sell it at a profit on Ebay to get baby stuff, and hello to your hamsters and what lucky nieces, I don't know what on earth to get mine! Actually the 7yr old should be easy, but the 18yr old....???? As for my 16yr old nephew, impossible!


----------



## Sarachka

Wow i take a two hour nap and y'all go crazy with the posting. I really needed my nap. Ive been wiped out this week. Sunday and Monday nights I didn't sleep well so that explains Monday and Tuesday but I'm hoping today it's bc I've got a foetus!

Generally I don't feel very positive this cycle. I'm expecting this ttc to be a long painful slog


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Do what I do holly! Make them up...

Been there done that got the T-shirt.

I want want want REAL ones:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Wow i take a two hour nap and y'all go crazy with the posting. I really needed my nap. Ive been wiped out this week. Sunday and Monday nights I didn't sleep well so that explains Monday and Tuesday but I'm hoping today it's bc I've got a foetus!
> 
> Generally I don't feel very positive this cycle. I'm expecting this ttc to be a long painful slog

I got the same NMA as you my lovely.:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

OH does indeed put things on the floor within reach of the hamper but my side of the bed which is next to the wall is covrreddddd in clothes and pillows BUT nothing that's destined for the wash. So I guess we are both as bad as each other.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Wow i take a two hour nap and y'all go crazy with the posting. I really needed my nap. Ive been wiped out this week. Sunday and Monday nights I didn't sleep well so that explains Monday and Tuesday but I'm hoping today it's bc I've got a foetus!
> 
> Generally I don't feel very positive this cycle. I'm expecting this ttc to be a long painful slog
> 
> I got the same NMA as you my lovely.:hugs:Click to expand...

Pesimissts unite!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> My my lots of developments in the SSing world today, Ladies if a headache is in the TWW its a symptom so there :haha: and i've finally paid for my CBFM so will be next cycle I need that, my hamster babies are getting cuter by the day I have been buying christmas presents for my nieces today so all is well and now their boxes are full and I have my microscope woohoo :D
> 
> That is one joyous post! Hopefully you wont need that CBFM on this BFP cycle and you can sell it at a profit on Ebay to get baby stuff, and hello to your hamsters and what lucky nieces, I don't know what on earth to get mine! Actually the 7yr old should be easy, but the 18yr old....???? As for my 16yr old nephew, impossible!Click to expand...

You can never lose when giving money for a gift I've come to find. :)


----------



## Sarachka

I'm sorted for my parents and OH for xmas but still have to buy for nephew, brother and sister.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I have a touch of French in me from way back on the family tree. (Perhaps that's where the tidiness comes in??) Mostly I am Italian, Navajo, and Irish. Strange combination yes?

My Grandad's 100% Irish!!!:happydance:

And my Grandma half Italian!

No Navajo in our family though!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

molly i so agree with the money card gift...i don't have a clue to what to get my family. i told hubby i am going to get those money cards and the the money we would buy gives slap them in those cards...(and we will be saving money too).


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! I don't think I would have the patience for a 41 day cycle. :haha:Click to expand...

it suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed lovelies,
Early I know but it's so warm and cosy in my bed and I have my Potamus (my soft cuddly hippo) and my book and will make a nice camomile infusion to have in bed...nummy nummy

Night night sweet dreams.:cloud9: Send more potatoes Crunchie!!:haha:

:hugs::hug::hugs: to my turtle wurtle friends.:kiss:


----------



## CamoQueen

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! I don't think I would have the patience for a 41 day cycle. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> it suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:Click to expand...

Amen! Long cycles are HORRIBLE. What I wouldn't give for a 28 day cycle!


----------



## firstbaby25

I concur with money as a gift... Are they in the uk holly?

I'm not doing Christmas this year! 

Bah.


----------



## firstbaby25

G'night. Godbless. :) xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Sarachka i sure hope you are in :bpf: is you getting those naps in hee hee good luck and :dust: to you!

Have a good sleep holly...sweat dreams!

camo gosh i wish mine was back to the 28day cycle too...although its 30-31 days but its seems like more then a month long between each cycle...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! I don't think I would have the patience for a 41 day cycle. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> it suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:Click to expand...

yeah think how many extra chances those ladies who have on their ticker "day 9 of a 24 day cycle, I am about to ovulate" have-don't they just make you sick?!!

I'm doing a Trinitymom, now I'm really off to bed!!


----------



## Sarachka

35_Smiling said:


> Sarachka i sure hope you are in :bpf: is you getting those naps in hee hee good luck and :dust: to you!
> 
> Have a good sleep holly...sweat dreams!
> 
> camo gosh i wish mine was back to the 28day cycle too...although its 30-31 days but its seems like more then a month long between each cycle...

Thanks smiling!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly! :wave: 
Crunchie- :hugs2: Sorry for your long cycles lovey. 

Well ladies, I just sorted the entire downstairs plus the balcony (messy messy OH! :nope: ) And now I am off to the upstairs for laundry and over-all tidying. I'm so glad the girls are of an age where they can clean their own room! :haha: Oh the little things in life! (sigh) Well, I am off, family will be here in a few short hours. :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks all, goodnight, Beautiful pic on avatar 35_smiling:thumbup: and yes, all in uk firstbaby so I have to offer £££££££'s and not euros!


----------



## Sarachka

Hey moll what state are you in?


----------



## Crunchie

hi ladies, fab symptoms all round me thinks ! 

still on 2 bars and day 22, I just feeeellll so miserable why cant I ovulate like a normal person. 

Im going to go off and sulk for abit ! 

night night trinitymum and holly xxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Holly! :wave:
> Crunchie- :hugs2: Sorry for your long cycles lovey.
> 
> Well ladies, I just sorted the entire downstairs plus the balcony (messy messy OH! :nope: ) And now I am off to the upstairs for laundry and over-all tidying. I'm so glad the girls are of an age where they can clean their own room! :haha: Oh the little things in life! (sigh) Well, I am off, family will be here in a few short hours. :wohoo:

Well done on completing your mammoth task :thumbup:

Hope you enjoy the visit from the family and you get to relax a bit.

:hugs: x


----------



## Crunchie

CamoQueen said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! I don't think I would have the patience for a 41 day cycle. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> it suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! Long cycles are HORRIBLE. What I wouldn't give for a 28 day cycle!Click to expand...

it would be amazing wouldnt it, I just get so frustruted !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed lovelies,
> Early I know but it's so warm and cosy in my bed and I have my Potamus (my soft cuddly hippo) and my book and will make a nice camomile infusion to have in bed...nummy nummy
> 
> Night night sweet dreams.:cloud9: Send more potatoes Crunchie!!:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hug::hugs: to my turtle wurtle friends.:kiss:

I cand send you some other root veg if you need it :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hey moll what state are you in?

She looks pretty good to me :haha::winkwink:

x


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Kit! You have yourself a blueberry baby now! Awhh... I remember when he/she was just a little poppy seed... seems like just yesterday... :haha: 

All right, now I am really off. The upstairs shall not clean itself! (drats) I will hop on later if I have the chance. I hope you lovelies across the pond have a great night. And welcome again 35_smiling!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hey moll what state are you in?
> 
> She looks pretty good to me :haha::winkwink:
> 
> xClick to expand...

:rofl: Kit! Honestly, I thought the same thing when I read it... "I'm a little rushed but I'm all right." :rofl: 

But to answer your question in the way I believe you meant it Sarachka... I am in Oregon. :flower:


----------



## CamoQueen

Crunchie said:


> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> CamoQueen- Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! You are so close to testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, thanks!:hugs: I'm actually only 5 DPO, I ovulated really late!:cry: Lol, so my typical 36 day cycle has stretched to 41 days!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! I don't think I would have the patience for a 41 day cycle. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> it suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! Long cycles are HORRIBLE. What I wouldn't give for a 28 day cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> it would be amazing wouldnt it, I just get so frustruted !!!!Click to expand...


YES, I feel like it's even harder with long cycles because you get fewer chances for a BFP throughout the year, and it's hell waiting around to ovulate!!!! So every time AF comes around, it's like "Oh great, now I'm going to have to wait more than a month to ovulate again!":nope:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies! I really need to get motivated! I have only a handful of hours left before family arrives and my house is NOT ready. It very nearly was until last night when my dear...darling... sweet...loving OH decided to sweep through the entire downstairs like a adolescent wind storm. :dohh: Now things have been pulled out of the storage closet under the stairs and into the living room and even the balcony was effected! :dohh:
> 
> Can I ask you ladies a question... since we are on the topic of OH's...
> Am I with the only man that takes his clothing off RIGHT in front of the laundry hampers and puts the dirty clothes on the floor instead of in the hampers?? It's driving me blinking mad I tell you!!!
> 
> Woah... that was a bit of an outburst... :blush:
> 
> Quickly before I go to bed...no it's not just your dh. I think it's a y chromosome thing. ALL 3 of my boys and dh do that. And they are incapable of closing drawers or cupboards or turning lights off
> 
> Now I'm REALLY going to bedClick to expand...

Yes, I feel your pain :haha:. I don't think I would cope with 4 of them.
Hope you are having vivid dreams :winkwink:. I am only saying that to add another symptom :flower:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> hi ladies, fab symptoms all round me thinks !
> 
> still on 2 bars and day 22, I just feeeellll so miserable why cant I ovulate like a normal person.
> 
> Im going to go off and sulk for abit !
> 
> night night trinitymum and holly xxxxxxxx


I am sorry Chrunchie :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, fab symptoms all round me thinks !
> 
> still on 2 bars and day 22, I just feeeellll so miserable why cant I ovulate like a normal person.
> 
> Im going to go off and sulk for abit !
> 
> night night trinitymum and holly xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> I am sorry Chrunchie :hugs::hugs::hugs:.Click to expand...

thanks emandi :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie I'm sorry to hear about your painfully long cycle and others with one too. I was once jealous my mum and sister have twenty one day cycles and heavy periods to boot, they can both get pregnant on their period. I did not inherit this gene, it sucks. They have never had to ttc so don't know what I may go through/endure on this little crazy journey... 

Emandi I defo had something to say to you but I forgot. Oh yes please please can dreams be a symptom I never dream but I have had a few vivid dreams in the past 5 days or so... I poas today... Negative!! Booo. Only 9 dpo though!! Fx'd for all of us... 

I'm playing tiger woods so going to go typing on my iPhone is crap but I don't wanna miss anything! Ha... 

Night all...

:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Some PMA for you ladies here...i'm going to tell you my stepmums story... In 2007 my stepmum was put on Levothyroxine for an under active thyroid, around 5 months after starting the medication she found out she was pregnant with her 9th child completely unplanned and totally in shock she had no idea what she was going to do about this by the time it had set in she knew this baby was given to her for a reason and she kept on with the pregnancy, in comparison to all her other pregnancies this was by far the worst. After numerous blood tests and extra checks everything was found to be ok. By the time she was 12 weeks she knew the sex even before the scans, she has 7 boys and 1 girl and she lost a little boy at 3 days old. She knew this baby was another girl, I spent the last 6-8 weeks of her pregnancy by her side as she had no birth partner and despises hospitals. At 11pm on 16/7/08 she came downstairs saying she had lost her mucus plug and she was having mild contractions, but there was no rush plenty of time and we had better go to bed. We went upstairs and she got in the bath and got her bag out ready for when her labour started properly. Then her waters began leaking and she stuffed a towel between her legs and went to bed. At 2am she woke me asking me to call an ambulance as the contractions were pretty strong, once in the ambulance she was happy with gas and air and we set off to hospital. Upon arriving into the labour suite at the general hospital she had her cervix checked and she was 7cm dilated (no need for a trip home then) within 30 mins she was ready to push...after 6 or 7 pushes I knew there was a problem and called for a midwife, the midwife checked and said stop pushing we need to check the foetal monitor, the baby was in distress and needed her oxygen checking...a doctor came and took blood from the top of the babies head to check her oxygen, when the doctor returned she said she needed a C-Section and fast. I had to sign the papers as my Other Mother was panicking and I explained what was happening, she asked for a general anaesthetic as she was terrified the baby was dead. At 7:46am on 17/7/08 I heard a baby cry and knew it was my little sister, I waited around and after 10-15 mins the midwife appeared and handed me a little bundle of blankets when I peered inside, this is what I found :flower:



The moral to this is just because your on medications or your a little older don't count yourself out just yet ;) nor does having previous children, my stepmum is proof :) :kiss::kiss::kiss: :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awww Kayleigh! When was she born!

Congratulations on your new sister! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hey moll what state are you in?
> 
> She looks pretty good to me :haha::winkwink:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Exactly what I thought when I saw Sarachka's question! Although I thought Molly might be in a bit of a panicky state since her family are arriving soon and the house needs tidying.....!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Yes, I feel your pain :haha:. I don't think I would cope with 4 of them.
> Hope you are having vivid dreams :winkwink:. I am only saying that to add another symptom :flower:.
> :hugs:

I had very vivid dreams of a triphasic temp chart! Fertility Friend was using my chart as an example of a triphasic chart with a bfp. Woke up feeling very happy

Still a bit crampy today
very gassy
bloated
slight headache when I woke up
temp 37.1
and...new symptom....hectic bleeding gums when I brushed my teeth

stn but still early days


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> hi ladies, fab symptoms all round me thinks !
> 
> still on 2 bars and day 22, I just feeeellll so miserable why cant I ovulate like a normal person.
> 
> Im going to go off and sulk for abit !
> 
> night night trinitymum and holly xxxxxxxx

Hi Crunchie

I read somewhere last night of someone who was getting negatives (1 or 2 bars) on her cbfm and on internet opks but a cb digital opk was positive. she bd and got a bfp

Don't want to unnecessarily raise hope but maybe.....??


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Some PMA for you ladies here...i'm going to tell you my stepmums story... In 2007 my stepmum was put on Levothyroxine for an under active thyroid, around 5 months after starting the medication she found out she was pregnant with her 9th child completely unplanned and totally in shock she had no idea what she was going to do about this by the time it had set in she knew this baby was given to her for a reason and she kept on with the pregnancy, in comparison to all her other pregnancies this was by far the worst. After numerous blood tests and extra checks everything was found to be ok. By the time she was 12 weeks she knew the sex even before the scans, she has 7 boys and 1 girl and she lost a little boy at 3 days old. She knew this baby was another girl, I spent the last 6-8 weeks of her pregnancy by her side as she had no birth partner and despises hospitals. At 11pm on 16/7/08 she came downstairs saying she had lost her mucus plug and she was having mild contractions, but there was no rush plenty of time and we had better go to bed. We went upstairs and she got in the bath and got her bag out ready for when her labour started properly. Then her waters began leaking and she stuffed a towel between her legs and went to bed. At 2am she woke me asking me to call an ambulance as the contractions were pretty strong, once in the ambulance she was happy with gas and air and we set off to hospital. Upon arriving into the labour suite at the general hospital she had her cervix checked and she was 7cm dilated (no need for a trip home then) within 30 mins she was ready to push...after 6 or 7 pushes I knew there was a problem and called for a midwife, the midwife checked and said stop pushing we need to check the foetal monitor, the baby was in distress and needed her oxygen checking...a doctor came and took blood from the top of the babies head to check her oxygen, when the doctor returned she said she needed a C-Section and fast. I had to sign the papers as my Other Mother was panicking and I explained what was happening, she asked for a general anaesthetic as she was terrified the baby was dead. At 7:46am on 17/7/08 I heard a baby cry and knew it was my little sister, I waited around and after 10-15 mins the midwife appeared and handed me a little bundle of blankets when I peered inside, this is what I found :flower:
> 
> View attachment 139893
> 
> 
> The moral to this is just because your on medications or your a little older don't count yourself out just yet ;) nor does having previous children, my stepmum is proof :) :kiss::kiss::kiss: :dust:

what a wonderful story!! thank u for sharing that with us :hugs: a couple of weeks earlier and she would have been born on my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wacko::wacko: Mmk ladies! i leave for too long and return to a thread full of NMA!! :dohh: this dreadful TWW is getting the best of just about all of us... we must do better (or at least pretend to do so!). After all, the BnB world is watching.:haha::shy:

I will be busy with the holidays over the next day or so, so I probably won't have time to check in but when i get back i need to see

1. lots more PMA
2. symptoms lists (be it made up or real)
3. images of wee sticks!

:hug: and :dust: to all my lovely turtle friends :kiss: Off to bed I go:sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

Please can someone give me a _VERY SIMPLE_ tutorial on uploading pictures???
Not going to bore you with my stn's but one day I want to WOW you with my :bfp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/soleil5.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/soleil5.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/soleil5.gif

Having woken up feeling very negative about my lack of symptoms I have decided to nonetheless exercise sheer positivismhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/soleil5.gif all day long. Plus when I went up to get LO she was standing in bed again, she looks so funny vertical!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-fille.gifAnd she's so proud and giggly about it, and wiggles her bum around in a little happy dance!:dance:

So love and joy to all today, despite my grumpy "no symptoms" undercurrent!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/soleil5.gif 

Thanks for sharing your story *xGingex,* what a cute sister!I'm so glad it all worked out for your stepmum in the end:flower: 

*Crunchie* have your cycles _always_ been long? I'm sure you'll O very soon...We are all rooting for that egg to mature and rupture:hugs:

Hope you have a lovely time with your folks *Molly*, and don't get ourself in too much of a state will you?:winkwink:

Well there's more sunshine on this post than in Paris where it's dark, cold and rainy (where's that snow they promised?) so I'm off to an indoor shopping centre where it will be warm, bright and colourful, and where they've put a merry-go-round up for christmas, a beautiful traditional one with barrel organ music. That is one of the best things about having a baby too little to go on her own, it's an excuse to get a ride on a merry-go-round without looking like a nutter!
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/dos-elephant.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Please can someone give me a _VERY SIMPLE_ tutorial on uploading pictures???
> Not going to bore you with my stn's but one day I want to WOW you with my :bfp:

:haha:I was the same!

Click on the little paperclip sign above the message box and a bnb browse window will come up, so click on browse, which will take you to your computer where you select your pic, then back on the bnb browse window you click on the 'upload' box (I have to slide along to the right to see it on my screen, but maybe your bnb browse window comes up full screen) Et voila. You won't see the pic until you 'preview' or 'submit' message.....

Look forward to seeing that BFP!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I feel your pain :haha:. I don't think I would cope with 4 of them.
> Hope you are having vivid dreams :winkwink:. I am only saying that to add another symptom :flower:.
> :hugs:
> 
> I had very vivid dreams of a triphasic temp chart! Fertility Friend was using my chart as an example of a triphasic chart with a bfp. Woke up feeling very happy
> 
> Still a bit crampy today
> very gassy
> bloated
> slight headache when I woke up
> temp 37.1
> and...new symptom....hectic bleeding gums when I brushed my teeth
> 
> stn but still early daysClick to expand...

ooh symptoms galore, luvvin it https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF

My temp was 36.9 today, I don't really know how or why I've suddenly started temping but hey. Still fairly hot for me, especially given the temperature of our bedroom at the mo! But not a sausage of a symptom. I guess others have had BFP's with no 4dpo symptoms, HOPEFUL, HOPEFUL, remember your mood indicator HollyMonkey!![-X


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Please can someone give me a _VERY SIMPLE_ tutorial on uploading pictures???
> Not going to bore you with my stn's but one day I want to WOW you with my :bfp:
> 
> :haha:I was the same!
> 
> Click on the little paperclip sign above the message box and a bnb browse window will come up, so click on browse, which will take you to your computer where you select your pic, then back on the bnb browse window you click on the 'upload' box (I have to slide along to the right to see it on my screen, but maybe your bnb browse window comes up full screen) Et voila. You won't see the pic until you 'preview' or 'submit' message.....
> 
> Look forward to seeing that BFP!Click to expand...

Thank you :) For some reason I thought it had to be in photobucket or one of those sites :dohh:
Managed to put Ayla as my avatar


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie I'm sorry to hear about your painfully long cycle and others with one too. I was once jealous my mum and sister have twenty one day cycles and heavy periods to boot, they can both get pregnant on their period. I did not inherit this gene, it sucks. They have never had to ttc so don't know what I may go through/endure on this little crazy journey...
> 
> Emandi I defo had something to say to you but I forgot. Oh yes please please can dreams be a symptom I never dream but I have had a few vivid dreams in the past 5 days or so... I poas today... Negative!! Booo. Only 9 dpo though!! Fx'd for all of us...
> 
> I'm playing tiger woods so going to go typing on my iPhone is crap but I don't wanna miss anything! Ha...
> 
> Night all...
> 
> Good morning Jeynie :flower:,
> It's yes from me. Vivid dreams are a sign. Had it with both pregnancies, even woke up crying a few times :-s.
> ... :blush: I have a confession :blush: ... POAS today. Nothing to share.
> 
> :hugs: have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all!

I have ZERO energy today, worse than usual. I'm never the most energetic of people any more but today I am totally floored already. How can I get some energy with out caffeine? I HOPE THIS IS A SIGN.

I'm feeling sick this morning but that's not entirely unusual for me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Sarchka and Emandi:flower:

I am a real poas addict because I want to pee NOW:wacko: If I had more sticks I would, OPKS would be fine.

Ah that's so cute Trinitymom, god bless little Ayla:hugs:

I had the opposite dreamwise, I seemed to _stop_ dreaming during preganancy, and started again a few months after her birth. But it may be because I didn't often sleep the night through so didn't get to the REM stage or wherever dreams start happening!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I have ZERO energy today, worse than usual. I'm never the most energetic of people any more but today I am totally floored already. How can I get some energy with out caffeine? I HOPE THIS IS A SIGN.
> 
> I'm feeling sick this morning but that's not entirely unusual for me.

Oooooo I have positive vibes for yooooou....

Mind you I'm feeling the lack of caffeine too, especially in the afternoon now I'm not having my expresso after lunch!:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

but to be honest sarachka I reckon if you need the boost a little coffee this morning wont do any harm.:flower:

I think they say no more than 2 cups a day, we're just a little Extreme here! Most people don't even suspect they're pregnant until in another couple of weeks! We are ttc loopy heads.


----------



## Crunchie

Hey emandi ! dont give up yet :hugs:

Thanks Trintymum, I do have a "history" with the CBFM and I do have some reservations with it......so I have just been doing the deed every other night but I am getting so tired.............would be ok if I had a short cycle lol !!! 

Cycles have always been slightly mad, the thing is from Jan I have had cycles ranging from 28 up to over 70 days so there is no way of knowing :wacko:

Had my 21 day blood test so hopefully my GP will help my cycles, BUT

I am starting a course of reflexology on Monday so I would prefer to try and regulate more naturally at first ! The Lady tells me this is a good treatment for fertility...... I just fancied someone massaging me big size 9s ! :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha, Cruchie a free massage sounds good!! I might take you up on that! 
No dreams last night for me, I can't tell you though how weird it is that I have been dreaming I just don't do it... I had a dream/nightmare that I set my niece on fire and I wouldn't do that (obviously) but I knew it was wrong and I had decided to do it... I went upstairs where I had left her burning after a sudden change of heart and there she was passed out with pain, her legs were so (vividly) pink and shiny and burnt and seriously the dream has haunted me and made me cry because I love her so much in real life... I'm shedding a tear now as we speak! My other dreams are only weird because I dreamt them and I don't dream! 

Holly I hear ya!! We borrow my beautiful niece sometimes just to do things that we wouldn't get away with doing on our own this past weekend we borrowed her to take her to the aquarium - it was great! 

I tested again STN I won't lie though I am losing faith in that bleed that I had! Bah. I don't think it was IB, which leads me to next question, should I go to docs about random bleeding?? In the middle of my cycle?? I have took this as a PDN (Proper definitive negative) and am sorting my game plan for next cycle... 

Ginge, what a lovely story, my grandma needs levothyroxine and it's no good! But what hope that story creates!! 

I lost at Tiger Woods btw :( 

XOX:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25




----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hey emandi ! dont give up yet :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Trintymum, I do have a "history" with the CBFM and I do have some reservations with it......so I have just been doing the deed every other night but I am getting so tired.............would be ok if I had a short cycle lol !!!
> 
> Cycles have always been slightly mad, the thing is from Jan I have had cycles ranging from 28 up to over 70 days so there is no way of knowing :wacko:
> 
> Had my 21 day blood test so hopefully my GP will help my cycles, BUT
> 
> I am starting a course of reflexology on Monday so I would prefer to try and regulate more naturally at first ! The Lady tells me this is a good treatment for fertility...... I just fancied someone massaging me big size 9s ! :wacko:

Does your reflexologist charge you double?:haha:

I think you should try fmu with the cbfm, that's wot I fink.[-(
But then again if you have a history of loopy cycles then there's more to it than that, hope the reflexo works, it sounds lurrrrvely, I love foot massages, once the initial ticklyness wears off.

Just ordered 15 IC hpts, may the testing commence!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/saute-et-tourne.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

That's my niece. She is clearly full of PMA!! Along with your little one HollyMonkey :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha, Cruchie a free massage sounds good!! I might take you up on that!
> No dreams last night for me, I can't tell you though how weird it is that I have been dreaming I just don't do it... I had a dream/nightmare that I set my niece on fire and I wouldn't do that (obviously) but I knew it was wrong and I had decided to do it... I went upstairs where I had left her burning after a sudden change of heart and there she was passed out with pain, her legs were so (vividly) pink and shiny and burnt and seriously the dream has haunted me and made me cry because I love her so much in real life... I'm shedding a tear now as we speak! My other dreams are only weird because I dreamt them and I don't dream!
> 
> Holly I hear ya!! We borrow my beautiful niece sometimes just to do things that we wouldn't get away with doing on our own this past weekend we borrowed her to take her to the aquarium - it was great!
> 
> I tested again STN I won't lie though I am losing faith in that bleed that I had! Bah. I don't think it was IB, which leads me to next question, should I go to docs about random bleeding?? In the middle of my cycle?? I have took this as a PDN (Proper definitive negative) and am sorting my game plan for next cycle...
> 
> Ginge, what a lovely story, my grandma needs levothyroxine and it's no good! But what hope that story creates!!
> 
> I lost at Tiger Woods btw :(
> 
> XOX:kiss:

aw sorry for bfn:hugs: (and for losing at tiger woods!) is that your niece? so cute, how old is she? not very far off my LO i guess?


----------



## Sarachka

I'm starting to get some slight sensations in my uterus. Last night I had q feeling exactly like stitch on my lower right side and now my uterus feels quite tender. I hope it's too early for pmt type things. Hope its implantation. 

Hollichka would have lovely play dates with my little Alex.


----------



## firstbaby25

She probably wasn't far away from your LO, actually about 10 months old. But she'll be 2 in December, talking and everything now and she's so emphatic! Uses her hands and everything - when we took her to the aquarium we had to not mention sharks because on the way my OH said 'Erin do you like sharks?' and she said 'NO AD, just animals' with matching hand movement, soooo funny.... 

I just re scanned this post and our one time contributor Essie tested BFN at 14DPO and she had also had the 'spotting' - I am a teensy tiny bit more positive now :) no more testing unless af is late (hopefully - who knows with a developing POAS addiction?) 

OOOH we are all so close in cycle...

:dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

and Crunchie I really do hope you get the support needed from the GP ttc without success is tres difficile without the extra worry of long/irregular cycles! Big northern hugs :)


----------



## Sarachka

TALK MORE!!!!

I'm bored!!


----------



## firstbaby25

me too sarachka! 

When are you testing? I have BFN this morning... I have spoke to you through your journal dunno if you have got it yet... 

O.M.G this little spotting that I had on Sunday has really tipped me over the edge! Essie had it another ttc-er had it and didn't test positive until 14dpo... Do I still hope sarachka? Hmmmm?

XOX


----------



## Sarachka

Oh sorry dude I've neglected my journal as ive been too busy chatting to you turtles!! If AF arrives I'll regret not obsessively listing symptoms every day. 

If I test negative at 10 DPO I'll assume that's the correct result unless AF is late. I hope it's wrong for you though.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sigh that's what I thought I would assume Sarachka... And you read an abundance on here that can convince you either way! I'm testing on Sunday with OH (it's our first month ttc) and I believe it will be negative (after today), I will then wait for my af on Monday... 
However, that's how I have chosen to go about it. There is a girl that had spotting like me (7dpo too like me), and didn't get her BFP until 14 dpo (taking 3 BFN test). Then there's Essie who was in this post at the beginning and the same applied for her 14 dpo she got a positive... I think I have convinced myself I am pregnant. This is no good for a crazy like me. I may need to get one more BFN out the way before OH sees how crazy I really am! God...

I am not testing early again next month. I am going to have a full 2 ww. 14 days of hell, talking about what I am having for tea with you guys, if you haven't buggered off and left me for 1st tri! 

Anyone else got any other symptoms? That are more promising than mine? Tut you all come on at night and my OH makes me do things with him of an evening that's why I have ot use my stupid phone and why I can't reply!! 

XOX


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to attempt to wait until 10 DPO but hahaha tcha we know I'll be peeing in a cup come Sunday.


----------



## firstbaby25

So you are waiting until Tuesday? I'm now doing another Sunday and then waiting for af. I dunno what to make of it all it's hard and confusing at times :wacko: 

I wish I could trade it all in and go back in time and be a more irresponsible teenager/young person would make having a baby easier I would imagine. Pfft. 

I reckon 10 days is now too early sarachka and that you shouldn't be disheartened by a BFN if that's what you get, just read around here on who actually gets their positive by DPO and it is very common that the earliest appears to be 12/13 DPO! We're not out until :witch: comes along!! I wish you could know straight after o and then press a ff button to next egg! Ha!

XOX


----------



## MoominMumma

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Good Afternoon My Fellow Loonies!! :thumbup:

Sorry i haven't been around for a while! Been very busy with work and the Xmas rush so as a result i have been soooo tired! :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Just been reading through all the posts from the last week and my my my there's been a lot going on! :haha:

*Molly* - How's your DD now? Getting better i hope? :hugs: And Alice is sooooo cute! My mum has 4 ginger cats (as she loves ginger cats lol), her oldest is 16 and he is called Jasper, and she has Mr Weasley who is coming up to 2 (they called him Mr Weasley at the cats protection rescue center because he is ginger like Ron Weasley from Harry Potter! lol). She also has Rascal who is 14 weeks, and Poppet and she is 10 weeks! She wants to breed poppet and rascal to hopefully have ginger kittens!! :cloud9:

*Crunchie* - My goodness woman....WHEN WILL U O?? :rofl:

*TrinityMom* - Sorry to hear that u have MS! How long have u had it? (if u don't mind me asking?) My mum's OH was diagnosed with it last year and at the moment he just gets really bad headaches and he has trouble with moving at times! His brother has had it for the last 20 years and so i think deep down my mum and he both knew he had it! But he still makes the best of every day! And enjoys life as much as he can! :hugs:

*Sarachka* - You noisy :devil: :haha: But i must admit that i am also a noisy :devil: but we defo have to keep the noise down as atm we live with OH's mum and dad! :haha:

and finally....

*HollyMonkey* - Thanks for your message on my visitor profile (or whatever its called lol) :haha::flower::flower::flower::flower: I missed being on here too and i'm very glad to be back!

Annnnnd.... i got my new glasses!!! Do u wanna see them? Desperate to show them off!! :blush::haha:

Well if u haven't fallen :sleep: while reading this then i salute u!! :rofl:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm not gonna plan when I'll test bc I won't stick to it. 

I need you girls to help me. I want to set up my own online graphic design company to market my webdesign skills but I need a name! I don't want to call it my name bc HOPEFULLY OH will want to make an honest woman of me soon an my name will change. Any suggestions? Ideas? I did think about sarachka.com


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ..... Lots of ewcm today ! I put my money on 3 bars today or tomorrow !!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies I have an appointment at my doctors tomorrow to discuss my blood results as its looking like my progesterone has a problem, as they weren't sure what day it was done on so once I have more information I will update you ladies :flower:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies ..... Lots of ewcm today ! I put my money on 3 bars today or tomorrow !!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi Moominmumma - nice to meet you. I have glasses too.

I suppose that's a good outlook Sarachka. I planned to test tomorrow but did it yesterday and today. Booooo for planning a test. I do think I'll hold out on the others though I suppose we all have to convince ourself that we are pregnant at least once right? This is just my turn... Everything is gearing up to it, I keep getting dizzy when I stand up - enough to notice it anyway, slightly sicky at night, a few cramps, vivid dreams, the spotting... If i'm not I might just have myself committed if the OH doesn't...

Ginge sorry about your progesterone though, i'm sure in the whole ttc business there are worse problems (not that this is consolation)... I have seen that people use cream and tablets and all sorts to sort out progesterone problems. 

Sarachka.com sounds lovely, though be prepared people might think you are Russian and/or a Rusian company would you want the domain .com cause .co.uk might be better... Although i'm sure you aren't planning world domination just yet...

Can someone please explain how I put you lovely ladies in my signature? The fertile myrtles bit? Even if I do it tomorrow and not today the instructions would be good. I'm such a technophobe! 

Good afternoons all round I hope! 

XOX


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww Kit! You have yourself a blueberry baby now! Awhh... I remember when he/she was just a little poppy seed... seems like just yesterday... :haha:

Ahem.....a raspberry if you don't mind :winkwink: Far superior to a blueberry don't y'know :haha:

x


----------



## Sarachka

Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?


----------



## x-ginge-x

:dance: I have an interview tomorrow wish me luck!


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> *TrinityMom* - Sorry to hear that u have MS! How long have u had it? (if u don't mind me asking?) My mum's OH was diagnosed with it last year and at the moment he just gets really bad headaches and he has trouble with moving at times! His brother has had it for the last 20 years and so i think deep down my mum and he both knew he had it! But he still makes the best of every day! And enjoys life as much as he can! :hugs:

Hi! Long time no speak!
I was diagnosed after my youngest was born, so around 3 1/2 years. But I had previously been diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia 14 years ago so it was probably just missed early. Mostly I have pain, but I've had periods of being blind (for 3 days) then only one eye for 3 weeks, lameness in one leg, extreme vertigo...blah...blah...blah...all gets a bit boring after a while because you just have to get on with it. There's a brilliant site called multiplesclerosissucks.com. The byline is How to Suffer from a Chronic and Incurable Disease without Appearing to be a Total Loser which makes me laugh :haha:

OK! New preg symptom today: dizziness....YAY :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Good luck ginge what's it for??!


----------



## x-ginge-x

A job ^.^ Fingers crossed I get it!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi ladies please can i join your group i have realised the few i follow have totally or more a less dried up;-(


----------



## emandi

A few more days of this cold and I will end up with permanent goose bumps.
Oh no, just checked weather forecast :cold::cold::cold: :help:.


----------



## emandi

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi ladies please can i join your group i have realised the few i follow have totally or more a less dried up;-(

:hi: Hellooo New Mummy :flower:.
No worries, this one will not dry up, agree ladies :winkwink:?
Welcome :hugs:.

Hmm 10dpo ..... lovely :thumbup:.
Any symptoms? Have you POAS yet?


----------



## new mummy2010

Well as you can see we had a mc in aug and we have been kinda trying but kinda giving up hope at the same time too, last month df was ill with man flu round o time so knew we were out that time! 

Anyways this month we have not talked about o or baby making at all and had lots of great sex for us not to baby make leading up to O (he had manflu again can you believe day of O and day after!) and loads ever since, thing is yesterday i arrived home from work after feeling sicky for few hours in the pm and threw up big style woke up feeling sicky and just feel rather shit to be honest and yeah i did ic and yes BFN am i poorly or preggo?? I felt like this before and during my loss ;-(


----------



## MoominMumma

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi ladies please can i join your group i have realised the few i follow have totally or more a less dried up;-(

:flower::flower::flower:

Hi ya New Mummy! 

Of course u can join us! :thumbup:

Don't worry u've got NOOOOO chance of this group drying up! Has she ladies?? :winkwink:

:hugs: and :dust: to u hun!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi new mommy... Sorry about your loss, as for the 2 ww it is cruel... I don't want to offer incorrect advice as I've never been pregnant and I know from myself how important/obsessive/personal this whole thing is I do hope it's a sure sign of a bfp for you though...

Trinitymom... I had kinda wanted to ask too, so thnks for sharing and without meaning to condesend or patronise I think you rock... Your boys have a great mum in like, a million ways!! 

Good luck ginge. I start at sainsbury's I think whoever asked meant what job is the interview for? :)


----------



## MoominMumma

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi Moominmumma - nice to meet you. I have glasses too.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi ya Jaynie! (hope i've got your name right? Sorry if i haven't lol!)

Glasses rock!! :happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::haha:

Forgive me for being :fool: but how many dpo are u? (U've prob already told everyone but this thread moves so fast i can't keep up with it at times! :haha:)

Lots of :dust: to u hun!!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## emandi

new mummy2010 said:


> Well as you can see we had a mc in aug and we have been kinda trying but kinda giving up hope at the same time too, last month df was ill with man flu round o time so knew we were out that time!
> 
> Anyways this month we have not talked about o or baby making at all and had lots of great sex for us not to baby make leading up to O (he had manflu again can you believe day of O and day after!) and loads ever since, thing is yesterday i arrived home from work after feeling sicky for few hours in the pm and threw up big style woke up feeling sicky and just feel rather shit to be honest and yeah i did ic and yes BFN am i poorly or preggo?? I felt like this before and during my loss ;-(

I think 10dpo is still very early (never mind I didn't resist temptation and tested today at 8dpo! :haha:). 
:hugs:

I had MC in august too. The 5th. :sad1:


----------



## MoominMumma

*SARACHKA!!!!!!!*

:hi::hi::hi:

Sorry hun but needed to get your attention! :haha:

Hope u don't mind me asking..... which graphics programme do u use?

I used to make graphics like yours and i used to use Paint Shop Pro and Animation Shop.... but that was on my old PC and now they have changed the programme and it's not the same as it used to be!! :cry:

And i really wanna start making images like i used to (flashy/glittery etc) but not sure what to use now??

Obviously i won't be starting my own business like u are....*fab idea by the way!! Way to go!!* :happydance::thumbup::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I am eleven dpo (cd25 o'd on cd fourteen) I had possible ib 7dpo I never spot unless immediately followed by our dear aunt flo! Soooo since then I've spent my time Reading about symptoms on that link emandi kindly shared and going crazy ab so frickin lutely a crazy lady, cuuuuuckoooo. My ticker is one day out I think, I had a faint line on cd fifteen on my opk so I reckon it was later that day... God knows!! :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Oops that faint positive was cd fourteen...


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies please can i join your group i have realised the few i follow have totally or more a less dried up;-(
> 
> :hi: Hellooo New Mummy :flower:.
> No worries, this one will not dry up, agree ladies :winkwink:?
> Welcome :hugs:.
> 
> Hmm 10dpo ..... lovely :thumbup:.
> Any symptoms? Have you POAS yet?Click to expand...

Agreed! :thumbup: We are all very... not drying? :haha: Not articulate this morning. :winkwink: Welcome NewMummy! :hugs2:


----------



## x-ginge-x

hehe its for a company called machine mart  basically sells tools and electricals related to the building trade and such ^.^


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Kit! You have yourself a blueberry baby now! Awhh... I remember when he/she was just a little poppy seed... seems like just yesterday... :haha:
> 
> Ahem.....a raspberry if you don't mind :winkwink: Far superior to a blueberry don't y'know :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Oh I'm so sorry! :dohh: My mistake... mmm... magic raspberry! I love raspberries. I guess you do too now huh? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

All right girls... dropping in tot let you all in on the most recent symptom. Late last night I had two separate bouts of nausea. Intense nausea. I though that if even a fly landed on me I would lose the contents of my tummy. :( The second wave of nausea sent me to bed for the night. So horrible. All right ladies- I'm off. Have a good day!!


----------



## MoominMumma

TrinityMom said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> *TrinityMom* - Sorry to hear that u have MS! How long have u had it? (if u don't mind me asking?) My mum's OH was diagnosed with it last year and at the moment he just gets really bad headaches and he has trouble with moving at times! His brother has had it for the last 20 years and so i think deep down my mum and he both knew he had it! But he still makes the best of every day! And enjoys life as much as he can! :hugs:
> 
> Hi! Long time no speak!
> I was diagnosed after my youngest was born, so around 3 1/2 years. But I had previously been diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia 14 years ago so it was probably just missed early. Mostly I have pain, but I've had periods of being blind (for 3 days) then only one eye for 3 weeks, lameness in one leg, extreme vertigo...blah...blah...blah...all gets a bit boring after a while because you just have to get on with it. There's a brilliant site called multiplesclerosissucks.com. The byline is How to Suffer from a Chronic and Incurable Disease without Appearing to be a Total Loser which makes me laugh :haha:
> 
> OK! New preg symptom today: dizziness....YAY :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry where were my manners......

:hi::hi::hi:QM!!!!

:thumbup::winkwink:

Oh gosh!! The blindness doesn't sound nice at all!! Must have been VERY scary! Now u mention the extreme vertigo... he had extremely bad vertigo for a long time and he just put it down to a bug going round but it must of been leading up to the diasgnosis!

As New Mummy has already said... without meaning to patronise u, u certainly sound like a very upbeat and positive lady! And i bet u are a fantastic mum!!

From now on u will be known as *SQM!!!* (Super Quatro Mum! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And i will defo have to tell Mum's OH about that website!! :thumbup::winkwink:

Loads of :dust: and a MASSIVE LOAD OF...

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> All right girls... dropping in tot let you all in on the most recent symptom. Late last night I had two separate bouts of nausea. Intense nausea. I though that if even a fly landed on me I would lose the contents of my tummy. :( The second wave of nausea sent me to bed for the night. So horrible. All right ladies- I'm off. Have a good day!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats on the *FAB* symptom Molly!!!! :thumbup:

Ooooo wait till CRUNCHIE sees this symptom!! Think she will pass out at her comp with excitement! Or jealousy?!! :haha::haha::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

*EVERYTHING* crossed for your Xmas :bfp:!!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

I have a BIG symptom which near confirms a :bfp: since it is SO NOT NORMAL for me at this time of the month/year: _I have done all my Christmas shopping!_Yup, every last bit of it, and I am now officially Broke. All those euros saved up for ages evaporated in one afternoon! And my bubba met Santa for the first time, kicking myself I didn't have my camera with me! And she rode on a chicken on the merry-go-round. What a fun day:happydance:
Here is my list of presents I got, it might give you some ideas!

DH- nano Ipod and earphones (that's the culprit that caused credit card meltdown)

Mum-A special umbrella that doesn't turn inside out, (it's a weird asymmetrical thing) a mini swiss army knife, pink in colour, a hand held electric massager.

Dad- very pretty decorative spherical glass candle holder

Sis- nice sparkly necklace from Fossil 

My batchelor brother who has an Aga- A small one man 'le Creuset' oven dish, and nice red and white checked linen tea towel

Little Niece- little amber heart on silver chain,(she's called Amber) kit for doing French knitting and making pompoms

Big niece- lovely bracelet (rather jealous) from Fossil

Nephew- Man bag from lacoste

Big Stepson- Blue and green blob lamp, new jamiroquai album 

Little Stepson- hand made hot chocolate bowl (he loves his hot chocolate bowls-it's a French thing!) with a hand drawn hippo on it from a stand at Xmas market selling Provençal pottery, kit for growing those sea monkey things in an aquarium

MIL- vase of flowers that have LED lights in their centres, naff but she'll like them. (Sorry if I've offended anyone here who has illuminated bouquets of flowers:flower:)

And wrapping paper and sellotape and ribbon!!! And it's not even December! Whewww, I must be pregnant:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to read the thread now, see what japes you've been up to:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes just to say my mum's main present is homemade, hence practical non feminine things from the shops.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:



> All right girls... dropping in tot let you all in on the most recent symptom. Late last night I had two separate bouts of nausea. Intense nausea. I though that if even a fly landed on me I would lose the contents of my tummy. :( The second wave of nausea sent me to bed for the night. So horrible. All right ladies- I'm off. Have a good day!!

Woohh! :sick: Fantastic! I always had evening sickness and never morning, this is good stuff:thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> I have a BIG symptom which near confirms a :bfp: since it is SO NOT NORMAL for me at this time of the month/year: _I have done all my Christmas shopping!_Yup, every last bit of it, and I am now officially Broke. All those euros saved up for ages evaporated in one afternoon! And my bubba met Santa for the first time, kicking myself I didn't have my camera with me! And she rode on a chicken on the merry-go-round. What a fun day:happydance:
> Here is my list of presents I got, it might give you some ideas!
> 
> DH- nano Ipod and earphones (that's the culprit that caused credit card meltdown)
> 
> Mum-A special umbrella that doesn't turn inside out, (it's a weird asymmetrical thing) a mini swiss army knife, pink in colour, a hand held electric massager.
> 
> Dad- very pretty decorative spherical glass candle holder
> 
> Sis- nice sparkly necklace from Fossil
> 
> My batchelor brother who has an Aga- A small one man 'le Creuset' oven dish, and nice red and white checked linen tea towel
> 
> Little Niece- little amber heart on silver chain,(she's called Amber) kit for doing French knitting and making pompoms
> 
> Big niece- lovely bracelet (rather jealous) from Fossil
> 
> Nephew- Man bag from lacoste
> 
> Big Stepson- Blue and green blob lamp, new jamiroquai album
> 
> Little Stepson- hand made hot chocolate bowl (he loves his hot chocolate bowls-it's a French thing!) with a hand drawn hippo on it from a stand at Xmas market selling Provençal pottery, kit for growing those sea monkey things in an aquarium
> 
> MIL- vase of flowers that have LED lights in their centres, naff but she'll like them. (Sorry if I've offended anyone here who has illuminated bouquets of flowers:flower:)
> 
> And wrapping paper and sellotape and ribbon!!! And it's not even December! Whewww, I must be pregnant:wacko:

OMG HollyMonkey!!!! When i first started reading this i was like :yipee: u have a DEFINATE SYMPTOM!!! 

However my bubble was soon burst...:dohh::haha:

Congrats on doing all your Xmas shopping! :thumbup: We haven't even started our shopping yet! Mainly due to an extreme lack of funds! :haha:

All the gifts u have bought sound great! :thumbup: And it's ok... i don't have flowers with lights in! :haha::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi ladies please can i join your group i have realised the few i follow have totally or more a less dried up;-(

Why of course you can!:flower: The only thing that dries up from time to time round here is CM:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :dance: I have an interview tomorrow wish me luck!

GOOD LUCK!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> I have a BIG symptom which near confirms a :bfp: since it is SO NOT NORMAL for me at this time of the month/year: _I have done all my Christmas shopping!_Yup, every last bit of it, and I am now officially Broke. All those euros saved up for ages evaporated in one afternoon! And my bubba met Santa for the first time, kicking myself I didn't have my camera with me! And she rode on a chicken on the merry-go-round. What a fun day:happydance:
> Here is my list of presents I got, it might give you some ideas!
> 
> DH- nano Ipod and earphones (that's the culprit that caused credit card meltdown)
> 
> Mum-A special umbrella that doesn't turn inside out, (it's a weird asymmetrical thing) a mini swiss army knife, pink in colour, a hand held electric massager.
> 
> Dad- very pretty decorative spherical glass candle holder
> 
> Sis- nice sparkly necklace from Fossil
> 
> My batchelor brother who has an Aga- A small one man 'le Creuset' oven dish, and nice red and white checked linen tea towel
> 
> Little Niece- little amber heart on silver chain,(she's called Amber) kit for doing French knitting and making pompoms
> 
> Big niece- lovely bracelet (rather jealous) from Fossil
> 
> Nephew- Man bag from lacoste
> 
> Big Stepson- Blue and green blob lamp, new jamiroquai album
> 
> Little Stepson- hand made hot chocolate bowl (he loves his hot chocolate bowls-it's a French thing!) with a hand drawn hippo on it from a stand at Xmas market selling Provençal pottery, kit for growing those sea monkey things in an aquarium
> 
> MIL- vase of flowers that have LED lights in their centres, naff but she'll like them. (Sorry if I've offended anyone here who has illuminated bouquets of flowers:flower:)
> 
> And wrapping paper and sellotape and ribbon!!! And it's not even December! Whewww, I must be pregnant:wacko:

HOLLY DON'T DO THAT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!! WHEN I SAW YOUR BFP I NEARLY JUMPED OUT OF MY SKIN!!!!

Lovely gifts!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crruuunnncchhhiieeeeee!

The state of your vaginal discharge has made my day:happydance::happydance:

Here's your (and my!) starsign from today's fee paper on the train-

Libra- "Mix a bit of water with your wine and stop being so picky- it will lighten your relationships with others"


----------



## MoominMumma

Ladies i need *MEGA CHEERING UP!!!*

OH has had toothache for about 2 months now and he has been back to the dentist quite a few times and so far he has had....

2 fillings, A root canal, A nerve taken out (following on from the root canal) and today he has had a temporary filling put on for 2 weeks and if the pain goes away then he will have a proper filling put on.... but if it doesn't go away then he will have to have another root canal!!

Altogether it has cost us nearly *£400!!!!*

Today he came back from the dentist and because the dentist has been fiddling with the tooth he is actually in MORE pain than before he went!!

At the moment he is literally on the verge of :cry: (which is rare for him as he hardly ever :cry:) and i just feel so helpless and :sad: knowing that i can't do anything to take his pain away!

It's horrible seeing him in pain and it makes me feel like :cry:! He has gone out for a walk to get some fresh air now so i'm just waiting for him to get back!

I could really do with :hugs: right about now!! :sad:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?

I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:

x


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> From now on u will be known as *SQM!!!* (Super Quatro Mum! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:)
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And i will defo have to tell Mum's OH about that website!! :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> Loads of :dust: and a MASSIVE LOAD OF...
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::hugs:

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :dance: I have an interview tomorrow wish me luck!

Good luck sweetie x


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies please can i join your group i have realised the few i follow have totally or more a less dried up;-(
> 
> Why of course you can!:flower: The only thing that dries up from time to time round here is CM:winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's cheering me up already!! :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> I have a BIG symptom which near confirms a :bfp: since it is SO NOT NORMAL for me at this time of the month/year: _I have done all my Christmas shopping!_Yup, every last bit of it, and I am now officially Broke. All those euros saved up for ages evaporated in one afternoon! And my bubba met Santa for the first time, kicking myself I didn't have my camera with me! And she rode on a chicken on the merry-go-round. What a fun day:happydance:
> Here is my list of presents I got, it might give you some ideas!
> 
> DH- nano Ipod and earphones (that's the culprit that caused credit card meltdown)
> 
> Mum-A special umbrella that doesn't turn inside out, (it's a weird asymmetrical thing) a mini swiss army knife, pink in colour, a hand held electric massager.
> 
> Dad- very pretty decorative spherical glass candle holder
> 
> Sis- nice sparkly necklace from Fossil
> 
> My batchelor brother who has an Aga- A small one man 'le Creuset' oven dish, and nice red and white checked linen tea towel
> 
> Little Niece- little amber heart on silver chain,(she's called Amber) kit for doing French knitting and making pompoms
> 
> Big niece- lovely bracelet (rather jealous) from Fossil
> 
> Nephew- Man bag from lacoste
> 
> Big Stepson- Blue and green blob lamp, new jamiroquai album
> 
> Little Stepson- hand made hot chocolate bowl (he loves his hot chocolate bowls-it's a French thing!) with a hand drawn hippo on it from a stand at Xmas market selling Provençal pottery, kit for growing those sea monkey things in an aquarium
> 
> MIL- vase of flowers that have LED lights in their centres, naff but she'll like them. (Sorry if I've offended anyone here who has illuminated bouquets of flowers:flower:)
> 
> And wrapping paper and sellotape and ribbon!!! And it's not even December! Whewww, I must be pregnant:wacko:
> 
> HOLLY DON'T DO THAT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!! WHEN I SAW YOUR BFP I NEARLY JUMPED OUT OF MY SKIN!!!!
> 
> Lovely gifts!!!!Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/haha-rire-395.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif


----------



## kit_cat

:hi:


new mummy2010 said:


> Hi ladies please can i join your group i have realised the few i follow have totally or more a less dried up;-(

:hi: new mummy2010

Nice of you to join us :flower:

x


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> Ladies i need *MEGA CHEERING UP!!!*
> 
> OH has had toothache for about 2 months now and he has been back to the dentist quite a few times and so far he has had....
> 
> 2 fillings, A root canal, A nerve taken out (following on from the root canal) and today he has had a temporary filling put on for 2 weeks and if the pain goes away then he will have a proper filling put on.... but if it doesn't go away then he will have to have another root canal!!
> 
> Altogether it has cost us nearly *£400!!!!*
> 
> Today he came back from the dentist and because the dentist has been fiddling with the tooth he is actually in MORE pain than before he went!!
> 
> At the moment he is literally on the verge of :cry: (which is rare for him as he hardly ever :cry:) and i just feel so helpless and :sad: knowing that i can't do anything to take his pain away!
> 
> It's horrible seeing him in pain and it makes me feel like :cry:! He has gone out for a walk to get some fresh air now so i'm just waiting for him to get back!
> 
> I could really do with :hugs: right about now!! :sad:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Sorry sweetie, that's horrid :(
Painkillers?


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :dance: I have an interview tomorrow wish me luck!
> 
> Good luck sweetie xClick to expand...

Good Luck from me to hun!! 

Let us know how u get on!! (Although u will anyway! :haha:)

Just imagine the people who interview u are all naked and sitting on the loo and u'll be fine!! :haha::haha::haha::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> *TrinityMom* - Sorry to hear that u have MS! How long have u had it? (if u don't mind me asking?) My mum's OH was diagnosed with it last year and at the moment he just gets really bad headaches and he has trouble with moving at times! His brother has had it for the last 20 years and so i think deep down my mum and he both knew he had it! But he still makes the best of every day! And enjoys life as much as he can! :hugs:
> 
> Hi! Long time no speak!
> I was diagnosed after my youngest was born, so around 3 1/2 years. But I had previously been diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia 14 years ago so it was probably just missed early. Mostly I have pain, but I've had periods of being blind (for 3 days) then only one eye for 3 weeks, lameness in one leg, extreme vertigo...blah...blah...blah...all gets a bit boring after a while because you just have to get on with it. There's a brilliant site called multiplesclerosissucks.com. The byline is How to Suffer from a Chronic and Incurable Disease without Appearing to be a Total Loser which makes me laugh :haha:
> 
> OK! New preg symptom today: dizziness....YAY :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow TrinityMom...what an amazing way you deal with your illness. It can't be easy and I really admire you :flower: The site sounds like a hoot :winkwink:

Dizziness = BFP!! It's just gotta alongside all your other symptoms!

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...

 She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

MoominMumma said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :dance: I have an interview tomorrow wish me luck!
> 
> Good luck sweetie xClick to expand...
> 
> Good Luck from me to hun!!
> 
> Let us know how u get on!! (Although u will anyway! :haha:)
> 
> Just imagine the people who interview u are all naked and sitting on the loo and u'll be fine!! :haha::haha::haha::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Hmmm yes perfect, I will update as soon as I arrive home !:thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

TrinityMom said:


> Sorry sweetie, that's horrid :(
> Painkillers?

Yeah it's pretty :nope:

He has been having Solphadine (if that's how u spell it) and he has to dissolve 2 tablets in water and they have been pretty good... But he hates to keep taking painkillers! He just wants the pain to be all gone now as it's been here for soo long! And i don't blame him really as it must be awful!!

Guess we'll have to wait and see if it's any better tomorrow?! :shrug:
 
Let's just hope that it's only painful tonight because the dentist was messing about with it!! :thumbup::shrug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...

:haha::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm feeling frivolous tonight, I think I'm overtired and excited about Christmas, too much time at the Christmas market today and smells of candy floss and mulled wine and jingle bell music and LO seeing it all for the first time. So magic, she was IN MY TUMMY this time last year.

Trinitymom you are a brave woman :hugs: I've found another piccy you might like... https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/cochon4.gif
And here is your Frenchie starsign from today's free paper;

Sagittaire-"You're not very inspired by your work today. You are more interested in your feelings."


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> I have a BIG symptom which near confirms a :bfp: since it is SO NOT NORMAL for me at this time of the month/year: _I have done all my Christmas shopping!_Yup, every last bit of it, and I am now officially Broke. All those euros saved up for ages evaporated in one afternoon! And my bubba met Santa for the first time, kicking myself I didn't have my camera with me! And she rode on a chicken on the merry-go-round. What a fun day:happydance:
> Here is my list of presents I got, it might give you some ideas!
> 
> DH- nano Ipod and earphones (that's the culprit that caused credit card meltdown)
> 
> Mum-A special umbrella that doesn't turn inside out, (it's a weird asymmetrical thing) a mini swiss army knife, pink in colour, a hand held electric massager.
> 
> Dad- very pretty decorative spherical glass candle holder
> 
> Sis- nice sparkly necklace from Fossil
> 
> My batchelor brother who has an Aga- A small one man 'le Creuset' oven dish, and nice red and white checked linen tea towel
> 
> Little Niece- little amber heart on silver chain,(she's called Amber) kit for doing French knitting and making pompoms
> 
> Big niece- lovely bracelet (rather jealous) from Fossil
> 
> Nephew- Man bag from lacoste
> 
> Big Stepson- Blue and green blob lamp, new jamiroquai album
> 
> Little Stepson- hand made hot chocolate bowl (he loves his hot chocolate bowls-it's a French thing!) with a hand drawn hippo on it from a stand at Xmas market selling Provençal pottery, kit for growing those sea monkey things in an aquarium
> 
> MIL- vase of flowers that have LED lights in their centres, naff but she'll like them. (Sorry if I've offended anyone here who has illuminated bouquets of flowers:flower:)
> 
> And wrapping paper and sellotape and ribbon!!! And it's not even December! Whewww, I must be pregnant:wacko:

Oh you cheeky little Hollymonkey!! :haha: Had me going there! 

I thought I was doing well having done about 75% of my shopping but you've pipped me to the "most organised" post! Must be a great feeling :happydance:

x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right girls... dropping in tot let you all in on the most recent symptom. Late last night I had two separate bouts of nausea. Intense nausea. I though that if even a fly landed on me I would lose the contents of my tummy. :( The second wave of nausea sent me to bed for the night. So horrible. All right ladies- I'm off. Have a good day!!
> 
> Woohh! :sick: Fantastic! I always had evening sickness and never morning, this is good stuff:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll second that!! Woohoo!!!!!

x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crruuunnncchhhiieeeeee!
> 
> The state of your vaginal discharge has made my day:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Here's your (and my!) starsign from today's fee paper on the train-
> 
> Libra- "Mix a bit of water with your wine and stop being so picky- it will lighten your relationships with others"

Ooooo, it's mine too...... I'll need to mix my water with squash though :nope:

x


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Ladies i need *MEGA CHEERING UP!!!*
> 
> OH has had toothache for about 2 months now and he has been back to the dentist quite a few times and so far he has had....
> 
> 2 fillings, A root canal, A nerve taken out (following on from the root canal) and today he has had a temporary filling put on for 2 weeks and if the pain goes away then he will have a proper filling put on.... but if it doesn't go away then he will have to have another root canal!!
> 
> Altogether it has cost us nearly *£400!!!!*
> 
> Today he came back from the dentist and because the dentist has been fiddling with the tooth he is actually in MORE pain than before he went!!
> 
> At the moment he is literally on the verge of :cry: (which is rare for him as he hardly ever :cry:) and i just feel so helpless and :sad: knowing that i can't do anything to take his pain away!
> 
> It's horrible seeing him in pain and it makes me feel like :cry:! He has gone out for a walk to get some fresh air now so i'm just waiting for him to get back!
> 
> I could really do with :hugs: right about now!! :sad:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Oh no.....sounds awful :nope:

How rotten that after shelling all of that cash out, he's actually worse. Hope he's better soon and it's just needing a bit of time to calm down.

x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Whole or in pieces? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

MoominMumma said:


> *SARACHKA!!!!!!!*
> 
> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Sorry hun but needed to get your attention! :haha:
> 
> Hope u don't mind me asking..... which graphics programme do u use?
> 
> I used to make graphics like yours and i used to use Paint Shop Pro and Animation Shop.... but that was on my old PC and now they have changed the programme and it's not the same as it used to be!! :cry:
> 
> And i really wanna start making images like i used to (flashy/glittery etc) but not sure what to use now??
> 
> Obviously i won't be starting my own business like u are....*fab idea by the way!! Way to go!!* :happydance::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

oh my GOODNESS I feel so speshul! my name all big.

I use Adobe Photoshop for most things and Adobe ImageReady for things that are animated/glitter.

About 10 yrs ago when I started playing around with graphics, I had paint shop pro but a friend burned Photoshop for me and I've never looked back. I've been designing since then and have ran loads of websites in my time, including world champion gymnasts. I also do photography and have had pictures printed in The Times and on the BBC website. Now it's just time to make the design more full time. Everyone says to me "why don't you do it full time??!" and I'd love to, I'm just a crap sales woman and I feel uncomfortable trying to pitch my skills and market myself. It would be ideal with a baby though.


Nice list of presents Hollichka but you forgot to mention mine! Silly Sausage!!

More nausea for my this evening and still really tired. I'm having mild but noticable cramps today ... it's too early for them to be Aunt Flo I think as she's due on December 4th.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a :bfp: in front of me girls, Big Fat Pizza!

At least I will have soon if I stop BnBing since it's homemade pizza so it'll need a bit of kitchen elbow grease...
Ho Ho Ho 'tis (nearly) the season to be jolly!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/snoel.gif (It looks a bit naughty to me this smiley, or have I got :sex: on the brain?)

My wee smells of popcorn, is this a symptom?


----------



## Sarachka

I want a big fat pizza!! Didn't have dinner last night bc OH wasn't home and I couldn't be bothered to cook, same tonight if he doesn't show up until later. I hope he does turn up and makes me my favourite rice dish though.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a :bfp: in front of me girls, Big Fat Pizza!
> 
> At least I will have soon if I stop BnBing since it's homemade pizza so it'll need a bit of kitchen elbow grease...
> Ho Ho Ho 'tis (nearly) the season to be jolly!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/snoel.gif (It looks a bit naughty to me this smiley, or have I got :sex: on the brain?)
> 
> My wee smells of popcorn, is this a symptom?

:haha: definitely a bit naughty...especially next to ho ho ho :haha:

I want my boys to have popcorn wee. At least then when they miss the loo it wouldn't be so bad!

My youngest calls christmas MisMis. So sweet. We went to the shops and he said "look mom. it's a little bit mismis"


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> *SARACHKA!!!!!!!*
> 
> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Sorry hun but needed to get your attention! :haha:
> 
> Hope u don't mind me asking..... which graphics programme do u use?
> 
> I used to make graphics like yours and i used to use Paint Shop Pro and Animation Shop.... but that was on my old PC and now they have changed the programme and it's not the same as it used to be!! :cry:
> 
> And i really wanna start making images like i used to (flashy/glittery etc) but not sure what to use now??
> 
> Obviously i won't be starting my own business like u are....*fab idea by the way!! Way to go!!* :happydance::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> oh my GOODNESS I feel so speshul! my name all big.
> 
> I use Adobe Photoshop for most things and Adobe ImageReady for things that are animated/glitter.
> 
> About 10 yrs ago when I started playing around with graphics, I had paint shop pro but a friend burned Photoshop for me and I've never looked back. I've been designing since then and have ran loads of websites in my time, including world champion gymnasts. I also do photography and have had pictures printed in The Times and on the BBC website. Now it's just time to make the design more full time. Everyone says to me "why don't you do it full time??!" and I'd love to, I'm just a crap sales woman and I feel uncomfortable trying to pitch my skills and market myself. It would be ideal with a baby though.
> 
> 
> Nice list of presents Hollichka but you forgot to mention mine! Silly Sausage!!
> 
> More nausea for my this evening and still really tired. I'm having mild but noticable cramps today ... it's too early for them to be Aunt Flo I think as she's due on December 4th.Click to expand...

I was going to PM you- there were loads of amazing Russian stands with dolls and scarves etc. So beautiful! And the stall holders Russian, I loved listening to their chatter! I've already collected over the years one of everything that I can afford from their stands!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a :bfp: in front of me girls, Big Fat Pizza!
> 
> At least I will have soon if I stop BnBing since it's homemade pizza so it'll need a bit of kitchen elbow grease...
> Ho Ho Ho 'tis (nearly) the season to be jolly!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/snoel.gif (It looks a bit naughty to me this smiley, or have I got :sex: on the brain?)
> 
> My wee smells of popcorn, is this a symptom?
> 
> :haha: definitely a bit naughty...especially next to ho ho ho :haha:
> 
> I want my boys to have popcorn wee. At least then when they miss the loo it wouldn't be so bad!
> 
> My youngest calls christmas MisMis. So sweet. We went to the shops and he said "look mom. it's a little bit mismis"Click to expand...

Oh that's soooo cute! i can't wait til LO chitterchatters like that and says mismis. I will melt with love for her, as I do 100 times a day already. She needs a little brother or sister I say, stop her being too spoilt:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Whole or in pieces? :shrug:Click to expand...

Whole


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...

Holly! Don't scare the poor girl.
I loooove the monster :haha:.

Kit cat, it's going to be all exciting, don't listen to MonkeyHolly.
:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! Kit kat lobe your nonchalent response to the midwives carniverous habbits!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Whole or in pieces? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> WholeClick to expand...

Well she'd better have a gargantuan gob! :thumbup: My gazongas alone may be the end of her :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Whole or in pieces? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> WholeClick to expand...
> 
> Well she'd better have a gargantuan gob! :thumbup: My gazongas alone may be the end of her :winkwink:Click to expand...

Midwives are used to gargantuan gazongas https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Holly! Don't scare the poor girl.
> I loooove the monster :haha:.
> 
> Kit cat, it's going to be all exciting, don't listen to MonkeyHolly.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I love it Emandi , MonkeyHolly!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit cat when is your first doctor/mid wife apt?
> 
> I am going to see the midwife on the 1st December. I have no idea what to expect :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She will eat you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Whole or in pieces? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> WholeClick to expand...
> 
> Well she'd better have a gargantuan gob! :thumbup: My gazongas alone may be the end of her :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Midwives are used to gargantuan gazongas https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gifClick to expand...

Hmmm, well I just hope she's hungry :pizza:

So, before she eats me.....what usually happens then? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Midwives are used to gargantuan gazongas https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gif

I trained with a Dutch midwife who used to call them whappy tats :holly:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hmmm, well I just hope she's hungry :pizza:
> 
> So, before she eats me.....what usually happens then? :shrug:

Usually goes over date of lmp, edd, measurements of your waist, weighing *cringe* (you will start to hate that scale), current symptoms


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :dance: I have an interview tomorrow wish me luck!
> 
> GOOD LUCK!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes! Good luck sweetie pie! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, well I just hope she's hungry :pizza:
> 
> So, before she eats me.....what usually happens then? :shrug:
> 
> Usually goes over date of lmp, edd, measurements of your waist, weighing *cringe* (you will start to hate that scale), current symptomsClick to expand...

Thanks TrinityMom...I hate the scales at the best of times...they are never my friend :growlmad: 

Thanks again x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- Can I have my horoscope s'il tu plait? (Please tell me I remembered that bit of Francais correctly!) Taurus.


----------



## Mollykins

More symptom spotting...

Zinging bbs (assuming "zinging" is a word. :winkwink:)
headache that will NOT go away (I even tried a cup of coffee :blush:)
Tummy is slightly upset and I have no desire to eat though I know I should. 

Okay, that's it. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> More symptom spotting...
> 
> Zinging bbs (assuming "zinging" is a word. :winkwink:)
> headache that will NOT go away (I even tried a cup of coffee :blush:)
> Tummy is slightly upset and I have no desire to eat though I know I should.
> 
> Okay, that's it. :)

Of course zinging is a word - you made it one! :thumbup:

Molly...how is your DD? She doing ok?


----------



## TrinityMom

Night all...ek gaan now bed toe (thought I'd throw you all with a bit of Afrikaans :haha: maybe tomorrow we'll try Zulu)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> More symptom spotting...
> 
> Zinging bbs (assuming "zinging" is a word. :winkwink:)
> headache that will NOT go away (I even tried a cup of coffee :blush:)
> Tummy is slightly upset and I have no desire to eat though I know I should.
> 
> Okay, that's it. :)
> 
> Of course zinging is a word - you made it one! :thumbup:
> 
> Molly...how is your DD? She doing ok?Click to expand...

She is doing MUCH better! Thank you (and everyone else) for asking. :flower: 

Here is a few pictures... first one is the day of when we were at the ER or A&E for you ladies over the pond. :winkwink: The other two are from today, 5 days later.
 



Attached Files:







Hand 1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3









Day 5.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









Day 5 again.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> More symptom spotting...
> 
> Zinging bbs (assuming "zinging" is a word. :winkwink:)
> headache that will NOT go away (I even tried a cup of coffee :blush:)
> Tummy is slightly upset and I have no desire to eat though I know I should.
> 
> Okay, that's it. :)
> 
> Of course zinging is a word - you made it one! :thumbup:
> 
> Molly...how is your DD? She doing ok?Click to expand...
> 
> She is doing MUCH better! Thank you (and everyone else) for asking. :flower:
> 
> Here is a few pictures... first one is the day of when we were at the ER or A&E for you ladies over the pond. :winkwink: The other two are from today, 5 days later.Click to expand...

Oh ouch...her poor hand :nope: I hope it now looks worse than it is pain wise. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's one hell of a bruise DD's got Molly! Just by falling over? ouch ouch!

Taurus for you, before I fall asleep; "Think before acting.You're a bit impulsive and it's those around you who will suffer for it." 

:shrug: There you go, but I don't see you as a very impulsive person- you seem quite prudent to me!

Goodnight all,:kiss: I'm off to catch that sleepy train to dreamlandhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/train-locomotive.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

and* Kit-cat *I'll tell you all about what the midwife _really_ does tomorrow but for now my eyes are closing...nighty night:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly I send my best to your daughter! It does look a lot better swelling has gone down which I always think is painful! I got dizzy earlier. No nausea today though. I think in kits words I may have one wonky boob that when pressed hurts a bit :) :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Goodnight holly...


----------



## Sarachka

Oouch Molly your poor girl! 

I'm sure I'm not imagining this - the area around my nipples are darker.


----------



## Crunchie

blimey girls, you really can chat....makes me not want to go out in the evenings lol !!!

so back from a concert and the CBFM is 2 bars, but I dont care as I am :wine:

so many lovely new ladies on the thread ! I feel I havent welcolmed you all due to my NGO ( never going to ovulate ) 

so welcome :flower:

Holly thanks for the kind words on the CM, it made my day :happydance:

Molly I guess you never thought your thread would be so fab ! but hey thats because you are 

sleep tight turtles xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> blimey girls, you really can chat....makes me not want to go out in the evenings lol !!!
> 
> so back from a concert and the CBFM is 2 bars, but I dont care as I am :wine:
> 
> so many lovely new ladies on the thread ! I feel I havent welcolmed you all due to my NGO ( never going to ovulate )
> 
> so welcome :flower:
> 
> Holly thanks for the kind words on the CM, it made my day :happydance:
> 
> Molly I guess you never thought your thread would be so fab ! but hey thats because you are
> 
> sleep tight turtles xxxxxxxxxx

Aww sweetie! Thank you :hugs: But I still maintain that it isn't me alone that makes this thread so awesome. I mean, if it was only me, it'd just be a journal or something. :haha: 

Sleep well! :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Oouch Molly your poor girl!
> 
> I'm sure I'm not imagining this - the area around my nipples are darker.

I know! We took the brace off yesterday but we are thinking about putting it back on for some parts of the day because she seems to forget that it's still injured and plays a bit too hard; hurting herself. :nope:

Ooo! Darkening areolas!!! Good sign!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

My thought for the day; I think Sarachka's finally been knocked up (to use her own expression):happydance:

My second thought for the day, Crunchie will get 3 bars tonight.

Tea anyone?:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes, sorry *Crunchie*, I got your horoscope wrong, you're Gemini not Libra:wacko: Forgive?:flower:

*xGingex* Good luck for the job interview,https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/zen.gif you have crazy turtle friends behind you :hugs:

Oh yes *Whappy tats Kit_Cat*, sorry I was so tired last night- as Trinitymom I think said you'll be weighed, asked the date of last period, estimated due date will be given, you'll be asked loads of questions about you and your family's health issues (hereditary illnessess/conditions), palped around the uterus, blood pressure taken, you'll be given a prescription for full blood test for toxo immunity and the rest, and for any vitamins/supplements you might need (I was given extra iron straight off, you might get something for morning sickness:winkwink:)and a prescription for your next scan, and loads of "administration" stuff- info about your "catchment area" maternity units with the numbers to call to book yourself in (from the end of 1st tri in France the hospital usually takes over from the obgyn, don't know how the system works in uk!) and the pre natal class options; and forms and stuff for social security, you have to "declare" your pregnancy before 15weeks here to get any cover you might want...Oh and a thing about agreeing to the Downs Syndrome Blood test, quite alot of official paperwork issues will come up. So take your diary and pen and paper, you may need to take notes! And you'll get a pamphlet with dietry and lifestyle guidelines for pregnancy, and contacts of local help centres for if you have non medical pregnancy issues to discuss (stress, breastfeeding, money etc)
Then she eats you, whole:happydance:


I'd better go up and see that most probably vertical baby of mine https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> My thought for the day; I think Sarachka's finally been knocked up (to use her own expression):happydance:
> 
> My second thought for the day, Crunchie will get 3 bars tonight.
> 
> Tea anyone?:coffee:

I Agree I think there is some pretty turtles sitting on this thread ! 

Thank goodness it's Friday ! 

Ps I have terrible heartburn at the mo ..... Can I use this for the 2 week wait or does it become void. ?

Have a good day xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles

Xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> My thought for the day; I think Sarachka's finally been knocked up (to use her own expression):happydance:
> 
> My second thought for the day, Crunchie will get 3 bars tonight.
> 
> Tea anyone?:coffee:
> 
> I Agree I think there is some pretty turtles sitting on this thread !
> 
> Thank goodness it's Friday !
> 
> Ps I have terrible heartburn at the mo ..... Can I use this for the 2 week wait or does it become void. ?
> 
> Have a good day xxxxClick to expand...

I'm not sure that hangovers count as a pregnancy symptom, especially pre O:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles
> 
> Xxxxxx

No symptoms for me at all so I must be an ugly turtle:sad2:


----------



## Sarachka

Aw my boobs are normal colour this morning. Must have been the cold?! Boo! I was beginning to feel quite hopeful. 

Morning turtles! 

Holly let us know what miss monkeypants is up to today. My little Alex returns from Dubai today


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all!

Pass the tea please, Holly :coffee:
I'm doing accounts today....I hate hate hate :hissy::hissy::hissy: hate hate hate accounts!!!!
Mostly because I'm bad at them, don't keep track, have no idea who owes me what money and have no idea which type of tax I should be paying. And I have the worst luck with accountants. Meeting with a new accountant tomorrow and handing over my HUGE file of receipts and invoice books.

I know I'll be paying HUGE amounts of money for it but it has to be done

Then fetching kids from school, buying their dinner (won't be home to cook), dropping them at home, then antenatal home visit for (another) mom due in December, then off to see Harry Potter tonight so I'll be juggling all day :juggle:

stn this morning..bit disappointed...but got a line on an opk. Not as dark as the control but if it had been an hpt I would be jumping for joy. Anyone know the sensitivity of the internet cheapies? Mine didn't say. I think I might buy a more expensive one for Sunday

Temp is 37.1 so that's good. My early pregnancy signs on FF are at 40 points now (started at 8) so taking that as a good sign too. 

Having bouts of dizziness, and still bloody gassy! And HUNGRY!

How's everyone today?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> No symptoms for me at all so I must be an ugly turtle:sad2:Click to expand...

well even though you are mean about my heartburn symptom....which started BEFORE the vino


i think you are gauwgausssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> No symptoms for me at all so I must be an ugly turtle:sad2:Click to expand...

You could NEVER NEVER NEVER be an ugly turtle Holly!!! :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> No symptoms for me at all so I must be an ugly turtle:sad2:Click to expand...

hey your ticker claims u should feel bloated ...well?????????? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> No symptoms for me at all so I must be an ugly turtle:sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> hey your ticker claims u should feel bloated ...well?????????? :winkwink:Click to expand...

I feel the opposite of bloated, I feel empty and hungry:growlmad: I want spaghetti bolognaise for breakfast, and no it's not a symptom of pregnancy but of the -1° temperature, cold weather makes me HUNGRY! Thankyou for letting me be a pretty turtle even if I'm not pregnant:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> No symptoms for me at all so I must be an ugly turtle:sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> You could NEVER NEVER NEVER be an ugly turtle Holly!!! :flower:Click to expand...

You're so kind:hugs: 

Blimey you've got alot to do today Trinitymom, goodluck:thumbup:
I'm going to make Holly a Christmas stocking today, just been cutting out stars but am having a small asparagus soup break...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> No symptoms for me at all so I must be an ugly turtle:sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> hey your ticker claims u should feel bloated ...well?????????? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Your ticker claims you are 1dpo and should have tender boooooooobs.....:^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Aw my boobs are normal colour this morning. Must have been the cold?! Boo! I was beginning to feel quite hopeful.
> 
> Morning turtles!
> 
> Holly let us know what miss monkeypants is up to today. My little Alex returns from Dubai today

I agree that cold weather can play tricks on your boobs, the chances of my boobs going up a cup size in this cold is fairly minimal! 

Ha, miss monkeypants has gone upstairs for a nap, after a busy morning sprinting around the house on her hands and knees and helping me (ie grabbing bits of fabric out of my hands and trying hard to get hold of interesting dangerous things like scissors and pins) to make a Christmas stocking... 
Say hello from miss monkeypants to your jetsetting nephew :flower::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> blimey girls, you really can chat....makes me not want to go out in the evenings lol !!!
> 
> so back from a concert and the CBFM is 2 bars, but I dont care as I am :wine:
> 
> so many lovely new ladies on the thread ! I feel I havent welcolmed you all due to my NGO ( never going to ovulate )
> 
> so welcome :flower:
> 
> Holly thanks for the kind words on the CM, it made my day :happydance:
> 
> Molly I guess you never thought your thread would be so fab ! but hey thats because you are
> 
> sleep tight turtles xxxxxxxxxx

Hey *Molly*, I agree with Crunchie:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh my goodness. Ive seen a lot, having worked here for 7 years, but that was one of the most entertaining. Some persistently abusive customer just got wrestled to the ground and arrested infront of my eyes. She was causing big scene and wanted loads of attention ... and she got it. Ahh a good Friday morning.


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> My thought for the day; I think Sarachka's finally been knocked up (to use her own expression):happydance:
> 
> My second thought for the day, Crunchie will get 3 bars tonight.
> 
> Tea anyone?:coffee:
> 
> I Agree I think there is some pretty turtles sitting on this thread !
> 
> Thank goodness it's Friday !
> 
> Ps I have terrible heartburn at the mo ..... Can I use this for the 2 week wait or does it become void. ?
> 
> Have a good day xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

:brat::brat:


TrinityMom said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Pass the tea please, Holly :coffee:
> I'm doing accounts today....I hate hate hate :hissy::hissy::hissy: hate hate hate accounts!!!!
> Mostly because I'm bad at them, don't keep track, have no idea who owes me what money and have no idea which type of tax I should be paying. And I have the worst luck with accountants. Meeting with a new accountant tomorrow and handing over my HUGE file of receipts and invoice books.
> 
> I know I'll be paying HUGE amounts of money for it but it has to be done
> 
> Then fetching kids from school, buying their dinner (won't be home to cook), dropping them at home, then antenatal home visit for (another) mom due in December, then off to see Harry Potter tonight so I'll be juggling all day :juggle:
> 
> stn this morning..bit disappointed...but got a line on an opk. Not as dark as the control but if it had been an hpt I would be jumping for joy. Anyone know the sensitivity of the internet cheapies? Mine didn't say. I think I might buy a more expensive one for Sunday
> 
> Temp is 37.1 so that's good. My early pregnancy signs on FF are at 40 points now (started at 8) so taking that as a good sign too.
> 
> Having bouts of dizziness, and still bloody gassy! And HUNGRY!
> 
> How's everyone today?

I want want want :brat::brat: to go and see HP so far my mum and oh have let me down to go :nope: NOT happy! 

You are a busy beeeeee! I loooove accounts, it was the best bit of my old job, I hate working with peole (I know I am a real life scrooge) and I love going in to my own world and balancing a book, is veeery satisfying! 

I have heard that LH is like HcG and so a positive opk is a good sign... Keep us updated... I'm not testing again until af is late, I have some more very light brown cm this morning, gone now, but also got af type cramps. I am writing a letter of complaint to mother nature for being a wicked mare :wacko: I admit i'm not out til dear aunt flo stops by - but i am wobbling as I have no symptoms and spotting that is now close to af!! BOOOO. 

XOX


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Oh my goodness. Ive seen a lot, having worked here for 7 years, but that was one of the most entertaining. Some persistently abusive customer just got wrestled to the ground and arrested infront of my eyes. She was causing big scene and wanted loads of attention ... and she got it. Ahh a good Friday morning.

Tell us more.... What did she get arrested for? I WILL have an entertaining Friday because of the Turtles!!


----------



## Sarachka

A public order offence bc she was being aggressive and abusive. Section 5 I think I heard the guy say. She had been shouting for about 20 minutes & had been asked to leave multiple times but refused to. The PCSO tried to guide her out by her arm and she started flailing her arms and refusing to move so he ot her on the floor with the help of two security guards. They kept her down there for abt 5 minutes and then back up arrived with the police van


----------



## firstbaby25

oooo I love a good public order offence. You can now get arrested for swearing in public... Did you know that? Holly, I have had the first (and best) cup of tea of the day :) feel great. You just can't beat a good cuppa chaaaa!

Now, how do I get a turtle on my siggy??

Pweeease?

XOX


----------



## chiarezza06

Hi Ladies - do you take new recruits? Have been on BnB (and TTC'ing) for about a year now, and just happened on your thread.


----------



## x-ginge-x

chiarezza06 said:


> Hi Ladies - do you take new recruits? Have been on BnB (and TTC'ing) for about a year now, and just happened on your thread.

Of course we take on new recruits :haha: Welcome to the madness! :fool::happydance:

Interview went well will find out if I got the job next week :D 

29 days to go!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly I have some smilies for you :D


And one for us all :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oh my goodness. Ive seen a lot, having worked here for 7 years, but that was one of the most entertaining. Some persistently abusive customer just got wrestled to the ground and arrested infront of my eyes. She was causing big scene and wanted loads of attention ... and she got it. Ahh a good Friday morning.

Ooooh I hope you filmed it on your phone so you can upload it here and we can all stay in and watch it tonight:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

chiarezza06 said:


> Hi Ladies - do you take new recruits? Have been on BnB (and TTC'ing) for about a year now, and just happened on your thread.

Hello! Of course, Welcome:flower:

Wow you live in Singapore, we don't have anyone in Singapore on the thread! My brother lived in Singapore for a couple of years, he loved it! I seem to remember him telling me you're not allowed to eat yams on the underground there:shrug:

Make yourself at home:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Holly I have some smilies for you :D
> View attachment 140432
> View attachment 140433
> 
> 
> And one for us all :haha:
> View attachment 140434

Thankyou for da munkies:hugs:

Fabulous that the interview went well.:thumbup: Is there a special test stick that you have to pee on next week to see if you've got the job or not? Fx'ed it's a :bfp: from them!


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Holly I have some smilies for you :D
> View attachment 140432
> View attachment 140433
> 
> 
> And one for us all :haha:
> View attachment 140434
> 
> 
> Thankyou for da munkies:hugs:
> 
> Fabulous that the interview went well.:thumbup: Is there a special test stick that you have to pee on next week to see if you've got the job or not? Fx'ed it's a :bfp: from them!Click to expand...

:haha: if only eh x just think, ill finally have a job, and its a company where lots of my family and friends go :D Seen 2 people I know this morning!


----------



## emandi

Hellooo ladies :flower:, hope you all are having a great day.
My day so far is uneventful unlike Sarachka's :winkwink:.
I'm hopelessly symptomless today (and yesterday wasn't any different) :sad1:.

But did some research :amartass:
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Great website, hours of interesting reading for loonies :loopy: like us.:thumbup: 

(I think Holly might know about this one, don't you Holly? :winkwink:)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

:hi: Helloooo and welcome chiarezza06  :hugs:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hellooo ladies :flower:, hope you all are having a great day.
> My day so far is uneventful unlike Sarachka's :winkwink:.
> I'm hopelessly symptomless today (and yesterday wasn't any different) :sad1:.
> 
> But did some research :amartass:
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
> 
> Great website, hours of interesting reading for loonies :loopy: like us.:thumbup:
> 
> (I think Holly might know about this one, don't you Holly? :winkwink:)
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh yes I know this one and love it.:thumbup: Loopy person putting breastmilk on hpts and suchlike! I just joined FF, they accepted me this time, and have put some blobs on a chart. _Completely_ useless since I only accidently started temping a couple of days ago! Consistently 36.9 my temps, I must be a very even tempered person:rofl: Oh I love laughing at my own jokes

Me too Emandi, quiet day. I've given up on my Xmas stocking until I've got some better fabric, it looked quite yucky the one I started. We could go for a coffee at Lakeside together?:coffee: No shopping though, I spent all my money on pressies yesterday!8-[


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Holly I have some smilies for you :D
> View attachment 140432
> View attachment 140433
> 
> 
> And one for us all :haha:
> View attachment 140434
> 
> 
> Thankyou for da munkies:hugs:
> 
> Fabulous that the interview went well.:thumbup: Is there a special test stick that you have to pee on next week to see if you've got the job or not? Fx'ed it's a :bfp: from them!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: if only eh x just think, ill finally have a job, and its a company where lots of my family and friends go :D Seen 2 people I know this morning!Click to expand...

I'm thinking a place where you eat or drink then, if your family's anything like mine that's where I'd cross them! My mum and dad it would be Costa coffee or Starbucks, my sis and her kids McDonalds, my uncle a pub. (Can't remember the name of that big chain of pubs in UK:dohh:) Am I close? 

Ooh or it could be TKmax, my mum and sis are always there...

Can you give us a clue?:-k


----------



## firstbaby25

Hello chiarezza (hope I remembered it right) if the other ladies say so you are more than welcome. I'm not a fully fledged
member yet (observe vacant signature) I'm waiting to find out how to get a turtle near my name! I'm similar to you emandi, I'm 2ww wobbling ATM because I have some brown cm and mild cramps. I can deal with aunt flo but I think the 2 ww between cd one and o is hard enough. I'm dreading waiting to o again. I have a game plan though epo and man vitamins for oh :) that is cycle 2 for me... :( 

How is everyone else's 2 ww coming along? 

Trinity in response to an earlier issue my ic's are ten miu so pretty low therefore good early response! Xxx


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo ladies :flower:, hope you all are having a great day.
> My day so far is uneventful unlike Sarachka's :winkwink:.
> I'm hopelessly symptomless today (and yesterday wasn't any different) :sad1:.
> 
> But did some research :amartass:
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
> 
> Great website, hours of interesting reading for loonies :loopy: like us.:thumbup:
> 
> (I think Holly might know about this one, don't you Holly? :winkwink:)
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Oh yes I know this one and love it.:thumbup: Loopy person putting breastmilk on hpts and suchlike! I just joined FF, they accepted me this time, and have put some blobs on a chart. _Completely_ useless since I only accidently started temping a couple of days ago! Consistently 36.9 my temps, I must be a very even tempered person:rofl: Oh I love laughing at my own jokes
> 
> Me too Emandi, quiet day. I've given up on my Xmas stocking until I've got some better fabric, it looked quite yucky the one I started. We could go for a coffee at Lakeside together?:coffee: No shopping though, I spent all my money on pressies yesterday!8-[Click to expand...

Oh yes please, that coffee would be nice :thumbup:. Just let me know :winkwink:. 
About temperature, mine is still the same as well, the only symptom. Even my cramps stopped :dohh:.
And good luck with the stocking. 
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Which turtle would you like Jaynie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Hello chiarezza (hope I remembered it right) if the other ladies say so you are more than welcome. I'm not a fully fledged
> member yet (observe vacant signature) I'm waiting to find out how to get a turtle near my name! I'm similar to you emandi, I'm 2ww wobbling ATM because I have some brown cm and mild cramps. I can deal with aunt flo but I think the 2 ww between cd one and o is hard enough. I'm dreading waiting to o again. I have a game plan though epo and man vitamins for oh :) that is cycle 2 for me... :(
> 
> How is everyone else's 2 ww coming along?
> 
> Trinity in response to an earlier issue my ic's are ten miu so pretty low therefore good early response! Xxx

It's just started snowing here! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/snow.gifWhere do you live firstbaby? Maybe someone already asked and I missed it...

I know exactly what you mean, there are two 2 week waits, in a way I quite like AF, it's the only time I seem to able to truly relax and stop monitoring myself!! I might temp on FF next month, give me some more distractions while waiting to O- as if you ladies weren't distraction enough!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/mouche-loupe-1.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm temping Holly xx and no is not a food place is called Machine Mart they sell tools and generators and such and my dad is a mechanic and I have lots of friends that go there! x Click my ticker for this months chart :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Jaynie To get the turtle in your signature you need to quote this message first and steal the img code https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtle1.gif
and then you need to click user cp and then edit signature then paste it into the box on there :D


----------



## firstbaby25

I live in Warrington it's a rather charmless large town in the middle of Manchester and Liverpool (I support Liverpool oh Manchester united it's a logistical nightmare)... I like the north though it's cold like Paris... My mum has a place in a place called saint genis des Fontaines in the south very close to the Pyrenees do you know it? 

I'm going to temp in the 3rd cycle ttc gonna give myself (and oh lol) 2 goes considering I'm this obsessed on my first cycle I think a thermometer is one step too far! Plus I'll stil live with the in laws and it'll just end up as one more thing I have to stash!! 

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh emandi any will do I'm out I'm in costa holly so I can't see too well!! Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Holly a customer videoed it on their phone so I'll be checking youtube for it later!!

My boob tenderness has increased. Yipee!


----------



## Sarachka

Does anyone want a custom signature making over the weekend?


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh me sarachka!! I want a better one with flashing things and colours!!


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Ooh me sarachka!! I want a better one with flashing things and colours!!

Sorry Jaynie :flower:, my DD kept me busy for a while. And thank you Ginge :flower: for sending instructions to Jaynie.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol ! Stoooopid I phone .... U are all very pretty but I wanted to say pregnant turtles
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> No symptoms for me at all so I must be an ugly turtle:sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> hey your ticker claims u should feel bloated ...well?????????? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Your ticker claims you are 1dpo and should have tender boooooooobs.....:^oClick to expand...

nooooooo I havent even ovulated yet ! :nope::cry::nope:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo ladies :flower:, hope you all are having a great day.
> My day so far is uneventful unlike Sarachka's :winkwink:.
> I'm hopelessly symptomless today (and yesterday wasn't any different) :sad1:.
> 
> But did some research :amartass:
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
> 
> Great website, hours of interesting reading for loonies :loopy: like us.:thumbup:
> 
> (I think Holly might know about this one, don't you Holly? :winkwink:)
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes I know this one and love it.:thumbup: Loopy person putting breastmilk on hpts and suchlike! I just joined FF, they accepted me this time, and have put some blobs on a chart. _Completely_ useless since I only accidently started temping a couple of days ago! Consistently 36.9 my temps, I must be a very even tempered person:rofl: Oh I love laughing at my own jokes
> 
> Me too Emandi, quiet day. I've given up on my Xmas stocking until I've got some better fabric, it looked quite yucky the one I started. We could go for a coffee at Lakeside together?:coffee: No shopping though, I spent all my money on pressies yesterday!8-[Click to expand...


How funny is that my FF free membership is going to run out before I ovulate....I think thats discrimination against long cycles !


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: hey turtles! i've missed u guys :hugs:

Just finished going thru about 10 pages of posts that I've missed and we are a bunch of chattering turtles indeed! 

had a wonderful holiday with the family yesterday, and enjoying a quiet moment on the couch on a friday morning... ahhhhh! so nice to be off today :coffee:

tested yesterday morning with SMU and got a BFN of course! 
symptoms front is uneventful for me. The only thing I can really claim is waking up with a headache everyday since monday and a general feeling of being slightly light headed since Monday. My temp dropped today and I am once again in a bad mood, as I said if it dropped again then I would officially consider myself out at that point. Already thinking about next cycle and whether or not I wanna give it a go again... oh yeah, having AF like cramps today too even tho she isn't due until Tuesday. Hope she at least waits til then to show up so my LP won't be wrecked by an early arrival :dohh:

:hug: to all and I promise not to stay away for that long again.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Holly a customer videoed it on their phone so I'll be checking youtube for it later!
> My boob tenderness has increased. Yipee!


I am vvvvvvvvvvvvv jealous of such a fabo symptom ! 

Did you say what kind of job u do ? sounds like what happens at our place....I am a pen pusher now but back in the day I was on the front line !


----------



## x-ginge-x

emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh me sarachka!! I want a better one with flashing things and colours!!
> 
> Sorry Jaynie :flower:, my DD kept me busy for a while. And thank you Ginge :flower: for sending instructions to Jaynie.Click to expand...

:haha: no problem, update from docs theres nothing wrong with my progesterone pre ov now i have to get another blood test for day 21 (thats what they thought this one was :dohh:) so have got the form and need to wait until FF says i ovulated :happydance: then i can go for another blood test :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh me sarachka!! I want a better one with flashing things and colours!!
> 
> Sorry Jaynie :flower:, my DD kept me busy for a while. And thank you Ginge :flower: for sending instructions to Jaynie.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: no problem, update from docs theres nothing wrong with my progesterone pre ov now i have to get another blood test for day 21 (thats what they thought this one was :dohh:) so have got the form and need to wait until FF says i ovulated :happydance: then i can go for another blood test :flower:Click to expand...


Hi hun 

I just had the day 21 test and get my results next week ! fingers crossed xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh me sarachka!! I want a better one with flashing things and colours!!
> 
> Sorry Jaynie :flower:, my DD kept me busy for a while. And thank you Ginge :flower: for sending instructions to Jaynie.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: no problem, update from docs theres nothing wrong with my progesterone pre ov now i have to get another blood test for day 21 (thats what they thought this one was :dohh:) so have got the form and need to wait until FF says i ovulated :happydance: then i can go for another blood test :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> I just had the day 21 test and get my results next week ! fingers crossed xxxClick to expand...

GL hun, while i was there i was told by the doctor i should apply for a job in medical because im very observant and i absorb information and research well, as i told her i was on certain vitamins and i had changed my diet to lose weight but wasnt working (my bmi is 37!:blush:) so got a referral to an exercise program so hope it all works !


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly I send my best to your daughter! It does look a lot better swelling has gone down which I always think is painful! I got dizzy earlier. No nausea today though. I think in kits words I may have one wonky boob that when pressed hurts a bit :) :)

Yay for a wonky boob!! :holly:

x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes, sorry *Crunchie*, I got your horoscope wrong, you're Gemini not Libra:wacko: Forgive?:flower:
> 
> *xGingex* Good luck for the job interview,https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/zen.gif you have crazy turtle friends behind you :hugs:
> 
> Oh yes *Whappy tats Kit_Cat*, sorry I was so tired last night- as Trinitymom I think said you'll be weighed, asked the date of last period, estimated due date will be given, you'll be asked loads of questions about you and your family's health issues (hereditary illnessess/conditions), palped around the uterus, blood pressure taken, you'll be given a prescription for full blood test for toxo immunity and the rest, and for any vitamins/supplements you might need (I was given extra iron straight off, you might get something for morning sickness:winkwink:)and a prescription for your next scan, and loads of "administration" stuff- info about your "catchment area" maternity units with the numbers to call to book yourself in (from the end of 1st tri in France the hospital usually takes over from the obgyn, don't know how the system works in uk!) and the pre natal class options; and forms and stuff for social security, you have to "declare" your pregnancy before 15weeks here to get any cover you might want...Oh and a thing about agreeing to the Downs Syndrome Blood test, quite alot of official paperwork issues will come up. So take your diary and pen and paper, you may need to take notes! And you'll get a pamphlet with dietry and lifestyle guidelines for pregnancy, and contacts of local help centres for if you have non medical pregnancy issues to discuss (stress, breastfeeding, money etc)
> Then she eats you, whole:happydance:
> 
> 
> I'd better go up and see that most probably vertical baby of mine https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpg

Ooer, glad I asked and thanks for telling...she will do what to me around my uterus??? 8-[

x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> blimey girls, you really can chat....makes me not want to go out in the evenings lol !!!
> 
> so back from a concert and the CBFM is 2 bars, but I dont care as I am :wine:
> 
> so many lovely new ladies on the thread ! I feel I havent welcolmed you all due to my NGO ( never going to ovulate )
> 
> so welcome :flower:
> 
> Holly thanks for the kind words on the CM, it made my day :happydance:
> 
> Molly I guess you never thought your thread would be so fab ! but hey thats because you are
> 
> sleep tight turtles xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey *Molly*, I agree with Crunchie:hugs:Click to expand...

Me three, me three! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> A public order offence bc she was being aggressive and abusive. Section 5 I think I heard the guy say. She had been shouting for about 20 minutes & had been asked to leave multiple times but refused to. The PCSO tried to guide her out by her arm and she started flailing her arms and refusing to move so he ot her on the floor with the help of two security guards. They kept her down there for abt 5 minutes and then back up arrived with the police van

Ooooo, high drama at the Sarachka corral! That must have broken up the day successfully :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

chiarezza06 said:


> Hi Ladies - do you take new recruits? Have been on BnB (and TTC'ing) for about a year now, and just happened on your thread.

Hiya :wave: and welcome :flower:

x


----------



## Sarachka

It all happened before 10am coffee break so really got the day off to a start with a bang!!

I work at .... THE JOBCENTRE woooo glam!!! I'm the customer engagement team leader so spend most of my time out the back dealing with process and strategy but I've been bored lately and wanted to spend the day taking claims. Glad I did.

Boobs still tender. Might test on Sunday. Will try not to though.


----------



## kit_cat

> It's just started snowing here! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/snow.gifWhere do you live firstbaby? Maybe someone already asked and I missed it...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, there are two 2 week waits, in a way I quite like AF, it's the only time I seem to able to truly relax and stop monitoring myself!! I might temp on FF next month, give me some more distractions while waiting to O- as if you ladies weren't distraction enough!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/mouche-loupe-1.gif

We are due some heavy snow overnight here....think the UK is gonna be white out again this year...complete havoc! We are NEVER prepared even for the weeniest bit of snow to fall EVEN when they know it's going to happen! :dohh:

Good luck with the temping...never did it because I wouldn't have the faintest idea where to start :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> It's just started snowing here! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/snow.gifWhere do you live firstbaby? Maybe someone already asked and I missed it...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, there are two 2 week waits, in a way I quite like AF, it's the only time I seem to able to truly relax and stop monitoring myself!! I might temp on FF next month, give me some more distractions while waiting to O- as if you ladies weren't distraction enough!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/mouche-loupe-1.gif
> 
> We are due some heavy snow overnight here....think the UK is gonna be white out again this year...complete havoc! We are NEVER prepared even for the weeniest bit of snow to fall EVEN when they know it's going to happen! :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with the temping...never did it because I wouldn't have the faintest idea where to start :shrug:Click to expand...

When we get snow everything stops! No matter how much notice we get the UK has no idea what to do with snow haha, schools close, public transport stops, people go mad when shopping cos they're afraid they are gonna run out etc etc!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh me sarachka!! I want a better one with flashing things and colours!!
> 
> Sorry Jaynie :flower:, my DD kept me busy for a while. And thank you Ginge :flower: for sending instructions to Jaynie.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: no problem, update from docs theres nothing wrong with my progesterone pre ov now i have to get another blood test for day 21 (thats what they thought this one was :dohh:) so have got the form and need to wait until FF says i ovulated :happydance: then i can go for another blood test :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> I just had the day 21 test and get my results next week ! fingers crossed xxxClick to expand...

It's all lookin' good ginge...and best of luck with your results Crunchie :thumbup: Hope they did everything right this time!

x


----------



## newbie_ttc

a tid bit of info to :munch: on (courtesy of https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/pregnancy-tests/how-early-can-I-test.htm)

_*Early Detection Pregnancy Tests*

When a woman becomes pregnant, the amount of hCG in her system should be around 25 mIU at 10 dpo (days past ovulation), 50 mIU at 12 dpo, 100 mIU at around two weeks dpo (these are averages that may deviate among different women). Test sensitivity equates with early-detection - and the lower the number, the sooner a test can detect pregnancy. At 20 MIU test sensitivity, you can begin testing at 7-10 days post ovulation, though the earlier you begin testing, the higher chance you have of getting a false negative._​
I'll try to share other info as I come across it... I suspect this is how I will spend the majority of my off day :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> When we get snow everything stops! No matter how much notice we get the UK has no idea what to do with snow haha, schools close, public transport stops, people go mad when shopping cos they're afraid they are gonna run out etc etc!:haha:

Except the JobCentre. We will be open in the apocalypse!


----------



## kit_cat

> When we get snow everything stops! No matter how much notice we get the UK has no idea what to do with snow haha, schools close, public transport stops, people go mad when shopping cos they're afraid they are gonna run out etc etc!:haha:

Gawd, I know...it's pathetic! It's the whole empyt shelves thing is the supermarkets when 1/2 inch of snow has fallen??? :shrug: Utter madness!!! :haha:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> When we get snow everything stops! No matter how much notice we get the UK has no idea what to do with snow haha, schools close, public transport stops, people go mad when shopping cos they're afraid they are gonna run out etc etc!:haha:
> 
> Except the JobCentre. We will be open in the apocalypse!Click to expand...

:rofl: Does that mean you will be present at the Apocalypse then? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie have you tested yet?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html :flower:

Ooo, thanks for posting...I didn't realise the levels dropped after 12 weeks!

x


----------



## firstbaby25

I second that and all the injuries! People over here just can't deal with snow. Gunge thanks for tellin me that... I'll read it properly when I am at a computer!! 

Does anyone think my pregnacare vitamins could be making my periods early? I'm worried about this spotting really now that it's happening again and it's a different colour and it's so early... Any advice is appreciated! Xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie have you tested yet?

i tested yesterday with smu and got a :bfn: with a test that detects 25 mIU/ml


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> It all happened before 10am coffee break so really got the day off to a start with a bang!!
> 
> I work at .... THE JOBCENTRE woooo glam!!! I'm the customer engagement team leader so spend most of my time out the back dealing with process and strategy but I've been bored lately and wanted to spend the day taking claims. Glad I did.
> 
> Boobs still tender. Might test on Sunday. Will try not to though.

Lol I work in social housing so back in the day when I used to allocate housing it got a little interesting shall we say on the front line ! 
I am now don't see the public so it's all meetings for me but I do miss it !!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> I second that and all the injuries! People over here just can't deal with snow. Gunge thanks for tellin me that... I'll read it properly when I am at a computer!!
> 
> Does anyone think my pregnacare vitamins could be making my periods early? I'm worried about this spotting really now that it's happening again and it's a different colour and it's so early... Any advice is appreciated! Xxx

i think the general rule of thumb is vitamins can't affect your cycles b/c they are just vitamins after all... but I think it is a possibility. My obgyn gave me prescription strength prenatal vitamins after my preconception appointment. I had only been taking them three wks maybe, and ended up having spotting at CD 10, which has never, ever happened before! It freaked me out so bad that I immediately stopped taking them and switched back to my over the counter prenatal vitamins and haven't had any early spotting like that since


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks newbie maybe I'll keep at them... They are over the counter ones! So I'll see maybe my cycle ends up shorter that would be cool. Is cd One the first day of red blood too? It's not today is it? It's very minimal... And not red... Xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks newbie maybe I'll keep at them... They are over the counter ones! So I'll see maybe my cycle ends up shorter that would be cool. Is cd One the first day of red blood too? It's not today is it? It's very minimal... And not red... Xxx

i always count cd1 as 1st day of red flow, i usually ignore spotting


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well as you can see we had a mc in aug and we have been kinda trying but kinda giving up hope at the same time too, last month df was ill with man flu round o time so knew we were out that time!
> 
> Anyways this month we have not talked about o or baby making at all and had lots of great sex for us not to baby make leading up to O (he had manflu again can you believe day of O and day after!) and loads ever since, thing is yesterday i arrived home from work after feeling sicky for few hours in the pm and threw up big style woke up feeling sicky and just feel rather shit to be honest and yeah i did ic and yes BFN am i poorly or preggo?? I felt like this before and during my loss ;-(
> 
> I think 10dpo is still very early (never mind I didn't resist temptation and tested today at 8dpo! :haha:).
> :hugs:
> 
> I had MC in august too. The 5th. :sad1:Click to expand...

Thanks everyone for welocoming me and so sorry for your loss hun:hugs:

well i finally started my xmas shopping:happydance:, and aint poas today got all kind of mad twinges going on but reckon its just my mind giving me false hope still dont generally feel 100% myself but time will tell:witch: due either mon or wed fx:bfp: instead


----------



## HollyMonkey

....so at 8dpo there could be 12.5 dooberrywhotsits of hcg so that would show up on a 10iu...hmmmm, you've put ideas into my head Newbie....

Poobums I know I'm not pregnant though, which rather takes the thrill out of testing. I have some things which if I had sore boobs alongside I'd take as possible symptoms; I have a stuffy cold (but have done for days!) I had momentary lower back ache this afternoon (but I'd been slumped over the sewing machine) my ears are currently burning up and my temp is 37.3 (but I've been in a hot kitchen having a heated discussion with a friend about education, hence my hotness)

No sore boobs, No cramps, No nausea, No headaches. Poobums indeed.

Way to go SARACHKA with sore whappy's!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm temping Holly xx and no is not a food place is called Machine Mart they sell tools and generators and such and my dad is a mechanic and I have lots of friends that go there! x Click my ticker for this months chart :haha:

I _love _tools, can I come and work there? Woodworking tools in particular to make my puppets and LO has discovered my tools in the workshop and SOOOOOOO wants to play with my hacksaws and chisels, which is SOOOOOOO not a good idea for an 11 month old whippersnapper.My dad is often to be found in the DeWalt store near his house, he's a tool freak. Like father like daughter. 

I really hope you get the job:flower:

I looked at your temp chart, so happy to see someone else who is often below 36°- I thought I must _really_ be a reptile!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> ....so at 8dpo there could be 12.5 dooberrywhotsits of hcg so that would show up on a 10iu...hmmmm, you've put ideas into my head Newbie....
> 
> Poobums I know I'm not pregnant though, which rather takes the thrill out of testing. I have some things which if I had sore boobs alongside I'd take as possible symptoms; I have a stuffy cold (but have done for days!) I had momentary lower back ache this afternoon (but I'd been slumped over the sewing machine) my ears are currently burning up and my temp is 37.3 (but I've been in a hot kitchen having a heated discussion with a friend about education, hence my hotness)
> 
> No sore boobs, No cramps, No nausea, No headaches. Poobums indeed.
> 
> Way to go SARACHKA with sore whappy's!!!!!!!:happydance:

I almost caved and tested just now but controlled myself. Ga ga oh la la! Driving myself crazy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I second that and all the injuries! People over here just can't deal with snow. Gunge thanks for tellin me that... I'll read it properly when I am at a computer!!
> 
> Does anyone think my pregnacare vitamins could be making my periods early? I'm worried about this spotting really now that it's happening again and it's a different colour and it's so early... Any advice is appreciated! Xxx

Could be a progesterone issue, but unlikely to be unless you've had a mc in the last year or so? It's more likely to be _perfectly normal pre AF spotting!_If full bleed comes in a day or two then nowt to worry about. If it goes on 2 weeks go see your docs for magic pills to get your cycles back to normal:hugs:

You called Ginge Gunge!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> My thought for the day; I think Sarachka's finally been knocked up (to use her own expression):happydance:
> 
> My second thought for the day, Crunchie will get 3 bars tonight.
> 
> Tea anyone?:coffee:

My thought for the day? I'm HUNGRY! Nom nom nom.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ....so at 8dpo there could be 12.5 dooberrywhotsits of hcg so that would show up on a 10iu...hmmmm, you've put ideas into my head Newbie....
> 
> Poobums I know I'm not pregnant though, which rather takes the thrill out of testing. I have some things which if I had sore boobs alongside I'd take as possible symptoms; I have a stuffy cold (but have done for days!) I had momentary lower back ache this afternoon (but I'd been slumped over the sewing machine) my ears are currently burning up and my temp is 37.3 (but I've been in a hot kitchen having a heated discussion with a friend about education, hence my hotness)
> 
> No sore boobs, No cramps, No nausea, No headaches. Poobums indeed.
> 
> Way to go SARACHKA with sore whappy's!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I almost caved and tested just now but controlled myself. Ga ga oh la la! Driving myself crazy.Click to expand...

Nah, wait til sunday


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> My thought for the day; I think Sarachka's finally been knocked up (to use her own expression):happydance:
> 
> My second thought for the day, Crunchie will get 3 bars tonight.
> 
> Tea anyone?:coffee:
> 
> My thought for the day? I'm HUNGRY! Nom nom nom.Click to expand...

I'm starving! I could eat a midwife!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Or Kit_cat's whappy tats!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm hungry too I want OH to come home and make plov!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> blimey girls, you really can chat....makes me not want to go out in the evenings lol !!!
> 
> so back from a concert and the CBFM is 2 bars, but I dont care as I am :wine:
> 
> so many lovely new ladies on the thread ! I feel I havent welcolmed you all due to my NGO ( never going to ovulate )
> 
> so welcome :flower:
> 
> Holly thanks for the kind words on the CM, it made my day :happydance:
> 
> Molly I guess you never thought your thread would be so fab ! but hey thats because you are
> 
> sleep tight turtles xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey *Molly*, I agree with Crunchie:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww! Girls, you are going to make me all weepy! :hugs2:


----------



## kit_cat

> I'm starving! I could eat a midwife!

A whole one?


----------



## Mollykins

chiarezza06 said:


> Hi Ladies - do you take new recruits? Have been on BnB (and TTC'ing) for about a year now, and just happened on your thread.

Of course we welcome new turtles! The only stipulation is that you need to be about as loony as we are. :haha: Welcome welcome, check your sanity at the door and grab a huggy jacket. :yipee:


----------



## x-ginge-x

=] Hamster babies are now seperated girlies with mum and males in a diff cage, they are 25days old today :D and soooo very cute :) Soon be time for me to say good bye to them :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> =] Hamster babies are now seperated girlies with mum and males in a diff cage, they are 25days old today :D and soooo very cute :) Soon be time for me to say good bye to them :cry:

:cry: I'd be so sad too :cry:

x


----------



## Crunchie

I have news

so 2 out the three must meen it really is going to happen ?????!!!!! Ovulate me ???? no never 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

BUT ...........I just had spotting ???? WTF .....never had that before

what does it mean.....can I just mean maybe we have been to ...errrmmmmm..... excitable ??? or does it mean I have even more issues that first thought 

:wacko:

Just need the CBFM to agree with the other 2 :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







smile.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 1









2 lines.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I have news
> 
> so 2 out the three must meen it really is going to happen ?????!!!!! Ovulate me ???? no never
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> BUT ...........I just had spotting ???? WTF .....never had that before
> 
> what does it mean.....can I just mean maybe we have been to ...errrmmmmm..... excitable ??? or does it mean I have even more issues that first thought
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Just need the CBFM to agree with the other 2 :wacko:

Woohoo Crunchie! :happydance:

Found this......

"What causes ovulation spotting?
There are a couple of thoughts on what causes ovulation spotting. Some people believe that the light spotting is a result of the egg rupturing through the follicle during ovulation. It is thought that as the egg bursts from the follicle that a little bleeding may occur. This is why some women may notice brown spotting, which is generally an indicator of older blood, around the time they ovulate. The blood may turn brown as it exits the body.

The other possible explanation for ovulation spotting is that the spotting is a result of a womans changing hormones during ovulation. As a womans body prepares to ovulate, follicles will start to grow and mature. As they mature they produce more estrogen. This increase in estrogen triggers a surge in LH, another hormone involved in ovulation. When LH surges it signals the mature egg to burst from the follicle. Estrogen rises sharply right before a woman ovulates and it is thought that the increase in estrogen levels may cause light spotting to occur"

x


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have news
> 
> so 2 out the three must meen it really is going to happen ?????!!!!! Ovulate me ???? no never
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> BUT ...........I just had spotting ???? WTF .....never had that before
> 
> what does it mean.....can I just mean maybe we have been to ...errrmmmmm..... excitable ??? or does it mean I have even more issues that first thought
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Just need the CBFM to agree with the other 2 :wacko:
> 
> Woohoo Crunchie! :happydance:
> 
> Found this......
> 
> "What causes ovulation spotting?
> There are a couple of thoughts on what causes ovulation spotting. Some people believe that the light spotting is a result of the egg rupturing through the follicle during ovulation. It is thought that as the egg bursts from the follicle that a little bleeding may occur. This is why some women may notice brown spotting, which is generally an indicator of older blood, around the time they ovulate. The blood may turn brown as it exits the body.
> 
> The other possible explanation for ovulation spotting is that the spotting is a result of a womans changing hormones during ovulation. As a womans body prepares to ovulate, follicles will start to grow and mature. As they mature they produce more estrogen. This increase in estrogen triggers a surge in LH, another hormone involved in ovulation. When LH surges it signals the mature egg to burst from the follicle. Estrogen rises sharply right before a woman ovulates and it is thought that the increase in estrogen levels may cause light spotting to occur"
> 
> xClick to expand...

thanks kit cat my imagination was not being kind to me :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I have news
> 
> so 2 out the three must meen it really is going to happen ?????!!!!! Ovulate me ???? no never
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> BUT ...........I just had spotting ???? WTF .....never had that before
> 
> what does it mean.....can I just mean maybe we have been to ...errrmmmmm..... excitable ??? or does it mean I have even more issues that first thought
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Just need the CBFM to agree with the other 2 :wacko:

Whoooo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:You can spot at O, but I suspect a touch of sexual trauma bleeding if you've been at it like rabbits for a week. Either way, doesn't matter, a bit more :sex: and you'll be with the rest of us.....2 week waiting. I guess it's the estrogen detection that's the difference with the cbfm, and if that hasn't peaked yet....do you have a microscope to hand?!! But I say If in doubt,:sex: -you have a Smiley!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie you use your CBFM in the evening am i correct? that maybe why you are missing your surge! xxxx because your other sticks are positive?


----------



## TrinityMom

anyone want some possible potential perhaps maybe news???


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> I have news
> 
> so 2 out the three must meen it really is going to happen ?????!!!!! Ovulate me ???? no never
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> BUT ...........I just had spotting ???? WTF .....never had that before
> 
> what does it mean.....can I just mean maybe we have been to ...errrmmmmm..... excitable ??? or does it mean I have even more issues that first thought
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Just need the CBFM to agree with the other 2 :wacko:

Crunchie I don't have a fancy sex machine so I would believe the pee sticks


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Crunchie you use your CBFM in the evening am i correct? that maybe why you are missing your surge! xxxx because your other sticks are positive?

I must admit holly I have felt a little sore lately ! I ordered DH up to bed as soon as work ended so now I can snuggle on the sofa and Bnb with my girles !!! Will test CBFM in a min 

Ginge- I did ring clear blue and then said due to my long cycles to do it in the evening as some months when I was using FMU i didnt get a peak ! :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> anyone want some possible potential perhaps maybe news???

Ok.....am SALIVATING!!!! Come on.....don't keep us waiting....TELL!!!!! :brat:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> anyone want some possible potential perhaps maybe news???



errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr YES 

:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

OK here goes...

This morning I tested and got a stn. Then had a busy day ending with watching Harry Potter (news is not about Harry Potter which was really goo btw)

So after bursting for the loo the whole way through I ran off after the movies and thought "God my noons are sore (and huge)"

SO..............

Got home and peed on a stick...twice

and unless dh and I BOTH have line eye, there may be a sttsp (small teeny tiny smidge positive)

Will post a pic but I can't see it on the pic, only in real life


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> My thought for the day; I think Sarachka's finally been knocked up (to use her own expression):happydance:
> 
> My second thought for the day, Crunchie will get 3 bars tonight.
> 
> Tea anyone?:coffee:
> 
> My thought for the day? I'm HUNGRY! Nom nom nom.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starving! I could eat a midwife!Click to expand...

:rofl: ...eat a midwife... :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> OK here goes...
> 
> This morning I tested and got a stn. Then had a busy day ending with watching Harry Potter (news is not about Harry Potter which was really goo btw)
> 
> So after bursting for the loo the whole way through I ran off after the movies and thought "God my noons are sore (and huge)"
> 
> SO..............
> 
> Got home and peed on a stick...twice
> 
> and unless dh and I BOTH have line eye, there may be a sttsp (small teeny tiny smidge positive)
> 
> 
> Will post a pic but I can't see it on the pic, only in real life

OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm only posting a pic because I know you all love your pictures..not cos I thing you can actually see anything on it :haha:

Or maybe I'm just nuts :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







test pic.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> OK here goes...
> 
> This morning I tested and got a stn. Then had a busy day ending with watching Harry Potter (news is not about Harry Potter which was really goo btw)
> 
> So after bursting for the loo the whole way through I ran off after the movies and thought "God my noons are sore (and huge)"
> 
> SO..............
> 
> Got home and peed on a stick...twice
> 
> and unless dh and I BOTH have line eye, there may be a sttsp (small teeny tiny smidge positive)
> 
> Will post a pic but I can't see it on the pic, only in real life

**SHRIEKS LOUDLY**

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG.........woohoo.....we did tell you so didn't we.....all the symptoms were there....and Molly had done the math which is always right!!!!!

Soooo happy for you....when you going to test again to confirm??? NOW???

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm only posting a pic because I know you all love your pictures..not cos I thing you can actually see anything on it :haha:
> 
> Or maybe I'm just nuts :wacko:

I can easily see both lines on those tests!!!!! Woohoooooooo again!!

Congratulations!! *filling up* :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OK here goes...
> 
> This morning I tested and got a stn. Then had a busy day ending with watching Harry Potter (news is not about Harry Potter which was really goo btw)
> 
> So after bursting for the loo the whole way through I ran off after the movies and thought "God my noons are sore (and huge)"
> 
> SO..............
> 
> Got home and peed on a stick...twice
> 
> and unless dh and I BOTH have line eye, there may be a sttsp (small teeny tiny smidge positive)
> 
> Will post a pic but I can't see it on the pic, only in real life
> 
> **SHRIEKS LOUDLY**
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG.........woohoo.....we did tell you so didn't we.....all the symptoms were there....and Molly had done the math which is always right!!!!!
> 
> Soooo happy for you....when you going to test again to confirm??? NOW???
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

:test::test::test::test::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

*OMG!!!! I screamed! My OH thinks I've gone mad!  I told him, "Never mind! I see lines!!! OMGGGG!*


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OK here goes...
> 
> This morning I tested and got a stn. Then had a busy day ending with watching Harry Potter (news is not about Harry Potter which was really goo btw)
> 
> So after bursting for the loo the whole way through I ran off after the movies and thought "God my noons are sore (and huge)"
> 
> SO..............
> 
> Got home and peed on a stick...twice
> 
> and unless dh and I BOTH have line eye, there may be a sttsp (small teeny tiny smidge positive)
> 
> Will post a pic but I can't see it on the pic, only in real life
> 
> **SHRIEKS LOUDLY**
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG.........woohoo.....we did tell you so didn't we.....all the symptoms were there....and Molly had done the math which is always right!!!!!
> 
> Soooo happy for you....when you going to test again to confirm??? NOW???
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thank you :) I peed on one. thought i saw a line...thought I was a bit crazy...peed on another one to confirm the insanity and now I'm trying to stop myself from peeing on all of them!!! Going to test again in the morning and then buy a fancy one (or 6)


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom- I'm putting your :bfp: on the title lovey! Congratulations!!!!!!! EEEK!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> *OMG!!!! I screamed! My OH thinks I've gone mad!  I told him, "Never mind! I see lines!!! OMGGGG!*

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

My DH said "go tell your friends...you know you want to...and you know they'll see the lines too" :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I SEE LINES!!!! congrats! How exciting Trinitymum!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:dance::dance::dance: I see lines :dance::dance::dance: Congrats :D :D :D


----------



## Crunchie

congrats hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *OMG!!!! I screamed! My OH thinks I've gone mad!  I told him, "Never mind! I see lines!!! OMGGGG!*
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> My DH said "go tell your friends...you know you want to...and you know they'll see the lines too" :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Such a good DH! :hugs2: Congratulations! again! :haha: 
:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom- I'm putting your :bfp: on the title lovey! Congratulations!!!!!!! EEEK!

That was fast!!! Must be that brilliant maths whizz brain of yours.

You ladies have made me so excited!!! Thought I may be destined for the loony bin
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> TrinityMom- I'm putting your :bfp: on the title lovey! Congratulations!!!!!!! EEEK!
> 
> That was fast!!! Must be that brilliant maths whizz brain of yours.
> 
> You ladies have made me so excited!!! Thought I may be destined for the loony bin
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

Hmmm, not sure they accept pregnant ladies in the looney bin :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

You are not loony Trin- You are PREGNANT!!! AHHHH! :rofl: This is the best news I've had all day! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*wooo hoooo!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am in shock!!! Take an afternoon nap and come back to all this!

*Crunchie!!* Yay!!! It's your time :happydance:

*Trinitymom, test buddy!!!!!!! YEAAAAAAAAAAAH! I am soooo happy for you!!!! our first BFP this month* :hugs: Impatirntly waiting to see the next test!

Congrats to you both! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: You two have made my day so much better, thanks!

p.s. I would like to point out that molly said very plainly to trinitymom 'u are pregnant my dear' was she right or what?!? :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly, I think you should start charging for your maths...like those psychic reading ladies. You could get rich or start a charity buying sex machines for those in need :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

soooooo when are u gonna change your name to quatromom?


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> *wooo hoooo!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am in shock!!! Take an afternoon nap and come back to all this!
> 
> *Crunchie!!* Yay!!! It's your time :happydance:
> 
> *Trinitymom, test buddy!!!!!!! YEAAAAAAAAAAAH! I am soooo happy for you!!!! our first BFP this month* :hugs: Impatirntly waiting to see the next test!
> 
> Congrats to you both! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: You two have made my day so much better, thanks!
> 
> p.s. I would like to point out that molly said very plainly to trinitymom 'u are pregnant my dear' was she right or what?!? :thumbup:

When do you plan to poas??


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> soooooo when are u gonna change your name to quatromom?

I think when I actually see a little bean

I want to buy a cb digi tomorrow. Want to actually see the word so I can't blame line eye and fatigue :haha:

It's a weird feeling. I want you ALL to poas and get your :bfp: even more now. Didn't think that was possible


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Molly, I think you should start charging for your maths...like those psychic reading ladies. You could get rich or start a charity buying sex machines for those in need :)

Psychic Molly? Hummmh... Molly the psychic? "She's got the spirits and math to guide her and YOU to your :bfp: " ...It could work! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Night night (actually after midnight here)

Chat tomorrow...hopefully with more liney pic


----------



## Crunchie

Omg....this is such a lovely day with triniymums news 

and the sex machine does not lie :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







sex machine.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Night night (actually after midnight here)
> 
> Chat tomorrow...hopefully with more liney pic



night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I think we need a list of when everyone is planning on testing... I was telling Kit that I wanted to wait until AF is due... which is (as best as I can figure) due on 1 Dec. I feel like I've gone all superstitious and feel that if I test before then that I'll just get a :bfn: :shrug: 

Regardless! When are you "pretty" turtles going to test?? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I think you should start charging for your maths...like those psychic reading ladies. You could get rich or start a charity buying sex machines for those in need :)
> 
> Psychic Molly? Hummmh... Molly the psychic? "She's got the spirits and math to guide her and YOU to your :bfp: " ...It could work! :haha:Click to expand...

ohhhh psyvis molly...when will I get my BFP :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I think you should start charging for your maths...like those psychic reading ladies. You could get rich or start a charity buying sex machines for those in need :)
> 
> Psychic Molly? Hummmh... Molly the psychic? "She's got the spirits and math to guide her and YOU to your :bfp: " ...It could work! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh psyvis molly...when will I get my BFP :shrug:Click to expand...

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha: psychic


----------



## Mollykins

G'night QuatroMom! :winkwink:

Crunchie- Unsure if I congratulated you yet on your little eggy coming forth to join the party but... WOOO! :yipee: Go get busy and catch it!! I want more :bfp: 's this cycle!!! (I'm greedy like that.)


----------



## Mollykins

Well Crunchie my lovey, I only have the spirits and my math to guide me... so give me some maths to work out and then we'll talk... (the spirits are hopeful though!) :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I think we need a list of when everyone is planning on testing... I was telling Kit that I wanted to wait until AF is due... which is (as best as I can figure) due on 1 Dec. I feel like I've gone all superstitious and feel that if I test before then that I'll just get a :bfn: :shrug:
> 
> Regardless! When are you "pretty" turtles going to test?? :haha:

well....mine will be about 10th/11 dec ! agessssssssssss away :coffee:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> G'night QuatroMom! :winkwink:
> 
> Crunchie- Unsure if I congratulated you yet on your little eggy coming forth to join the party but... WOOO! :yipee: Go get busy and catch it!! I want more :bfp: 's this cycle!!! (I'm greedy like that.)

I marched DH up the stairs about 6pm tonight and I warned him he had a job to do tomorrow ! lol


----------



## 4LOVEY

So, I tested yesterday with a blue dye Wal-Mart brand. There was a hint of a line but I DEFINATELY don't trust it b/c blue and grey are so close. (Hubby bought them for me)
I am now at 13dpo and a few of my symptoms have started to return like the uterine twinges and full feeling. Also, my CP is still high and usually it is low by now as I am due for AF tomorrow. I am testing in the morning with a dollar store brand with FMU. Wish me luck!


----------



## Crunchie

4LOVEY said:


> So, I tested yesterday with a blue dye Wal-Mart brand. There was a hint of a line but I DEFINATELY don't trust it b/c blue and grey are so close. (Hubby bought them for me)
> I am now at 13dpo and a few of my symptoms have started to return like the uterine twinges and full feeling. Also, my CP is still high and usually it is low by now as I am due for AF tomorrow. I am testing in the morning with a dollar store brand with FMU. Wish me luck!

good luck my lovely xxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> When do you plan to poas??

Not gonna lie, i was serious tempted :muaha: to go POAS :loo: as soon as I read your fab announcement :haha: I'm gonna try really hard to wait til Wednesday to test as my temps have lead me to believe I am out for this round, but I have been light headed all day long so now I am wondering is this a symptom??? I mean, I've been feeling this way off and on since Monday, but today is the 1st day it hasn't gone away

i really need to know b/c this being a holiday weekend, i am getting together with 2 sets of friends this evening where drinking will be involved :drunk: blush: well, actually, it's the objective :haha:) and i need to know if i can participate or not. Already had to turn down DH last night when he wanted to wind the day down with a night cap. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I think you should start charging for your maths...like those psychic reading ladies. You could get rich or start a charity buying sex machines for those in need :)
> 
> Psychic Molly? Hummmh... Molly the psychic? "She's got the spirits and math to guide her and YOU to your :bfp: " ...It could work! :haha:Click to expand...

Can't wait til Molly the psychic predicts my BFP :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I plan on testing Wednesday, if AF doesn't arrive but I'm thinking you should test sooner than that. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

4LOVEY said:


> So, I tested yesterday with a blue dye Wal-Mart brand. There was a hint of a line but I DEFINATELY don't trust it b/c blue and grey are so close. (Hubby bought them for me)
> I am now at 13dpo and a few of my symptoms have started to return like the uterine twinges and full feeling. Also, my CP is still high and usually it is low by now as I am due for AF tomorrow. I am testing in the morning with a dollar store brand with FMU. Wish me luck!

Good luck!! :dust:

So that's 2 tests I'll be looking for when i wake tomorrow... might just test myself... maybe :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- I plan on testing Wednesday, if AF doesn't arrive but I'm thinking you should test sooner than that. :)

oh how I wish I knew now!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I can see this is shaping up to be a stressful evening [_insert big sigh here_] :dohh:

stash status: 3 cheapies, 1 sacred dgi


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I second that and all the injuries! People over here just can't deal with snow. Gunge thanks for tellin me that... I'll read it properly when I am at a computer!!
> 
> Does anyone think my pregnacare vitamins could be making my periods early? I'm worried about this spotting really now that it's happening again and it's a different colour and it's so early... Any advice is appreciated! Xxx
> 
> Could be a progesterone issue, but unlikely to be unless you've had a mc in the last year or so? It's more likely to be _perfectly normal pre AF spotting!_If full bleed comes in a day or two then nowt to worry about. If it goes on 2 weeks go see your docs for magic pills to get your cycles back to normal:hugs:
> 
> You called Ginge Gunge!!!Click to expand...

I had noticed that but hoped no one else would! I don't think I've miscarried in the past year in fact with me pretty much ntnp I think I'd know... Yeah it could be at one point I had a 26/27 day cycle so they could be going back to 'normal' it's been stressful you see, I have been made redundant twice in one year (like Ross from friends with divorce I'm thinking redundancy can be my 'thing'). Then we moved in with in laws (what was I thinking?) and then my dear grandad went and died in France (at my mums place) so it's all calming down now... Maybe I'll get my (sorry crunchie) slightly more fertile cycles back?? I do hope so! It would be a slight bonus in ttc... 

I hope it's not a progesterone problem... I'm a worry wort you see...


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> I have news
> 
> so 2 out the three must meen it really is going to happen ?????!!!!! Ovulate me ???? no never
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> BUT ...........I just had spotting ???? WTF .....never had that before
> 
> what does it mean.....can I just mean maybe we have been to ...errrmmmmm..... excitable ??? or does it mean I have even more issues that first thought
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Just need the CBFM to agree with the other 2 :wacko:

woohoooooooooo

crunchie that opk is very positive more than mine was...

Congratulations.... What are you doing? Go catch your egg girlie! We've waited long enough!!! 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I second that and all the injuries! People over here just can't deal with snow. Gunge thanks for tellin me that... I'll read it properly when I am at a computer!!
> 
> Does anyone think my pregnacare vitamins could be making my periods early? I'm worried about this spotting really now that it's happening again and it's a different colour and it's so early... Any advice is appreciated! Xxx
> 
> Could be a progesterone issue, but unlikely to be unless you've had a mc in the last year or so? It's more likely to be _perfectly normal pre AF spotting!_If full bleed comes in a day or two then nowt to worry about. If it goes on 2 weeks go see your docs for magic pills to get your cycles back to normal:hugs:
> 
> You called Ginge Gunge!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I had noticed that but hoped no one else would! I don't think I've miscarried in the past year in fact with me pretty much ntnp I think I'd know... Yeah it could be at one point I had a 26/27 day cycle so they could be going back to 'normal' it's been stressful you see, I have been made redundant twice in one year (like Ross from friends with divorce I'm thinking redundancy can be my 'thing'). Then we moved in with in laws (what was I thinking?) and then my dear grandad went and died in France (at my mums place) so it's all calming down now... Maybe I'll get my (sorry crunchie) slightly more fertile cycles back?? I do hope so! It would be a slight bonus in ttc...
> 
> I hope it's not a progesterone problem... I'm a worry wort you see...Click to expand...

blimey love that must be pretty hard going ! I have always had crazy cycles but I am always pleased when u start to get to back to "normal".....

its amazing when ttc you really do start to get to know your body :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> OK here goes...
> 
> This morning I tested and got a stn. Then had a busy day ending with watching Harry Potter (news is not about Harry Potter which was really goo btw)
> 
> So after bursting for the loo the whole way through I ran off after the movies and thought "God my noons are sore (and huge)"
> 
> SO..............
> 
> Got home and peed on a stick...twice
> 
> and unless dh and I BOTH have line eye, there may be a sttsp (small teeny tiny smidge positive)
> 
> Will post a pic but I can't see it on the pic, only in real life

Trinitymom that's amazing! I want to ask all kinds of questions but i reckon these ladies have so i'll keep reading. I was reading and catching up on my iPhone but you had me gripped withthis...and...my...battery...nearly...died!! I had to get the laptop out! :happydance:

I don't think OH's get the same line eyes as we do! I think you are preggers, up the duff :baby:... CONGRATS. Sending you pink pink pink vibes! 

Right see you at the other end. Got some catching up to do!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> *OMG!!!! I screamed! My OH thinks I've gone mad!  I told him, "Never mind! I see lines!!! OMGGGG!*

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *OMG!!!! I screamed! My OH thinks I've gone mad!  I told him, "Never mind! I see lines!!! OMGGGG!*
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> My DH said "go tell your friends...you know you want to...and you know they'll see the lines too" :haha:Click to expand...

You girls are killing me....

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> You are not loony Trin- You are PREGNANT!!! AHHHH! :rofl: This is the best news I've had all day! :haha:

Meeeee tooooo.

This has totally cheered me up from my early visit from :witch: hope she doesn't get you lovely ladies....


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Molly, I think you should start charging for your maths...like those psychic reading ladies. You could get rich or start a charity buying sex machines for those in need :)

Trinitymom this is a great idea... such an entrepeneur at heart... of course, turtles get it free right? just cause she did you for free trinitymom!! Don't take her away from us!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Omg....this is such a lovely day with triniymums news
> 
> and the sex machine does not lie :happydance:

Love it Crunchie! It's too exciting this thread tonight... The one night i'm n ot glued to it and you get your respective positives!!

Goodnight QUATROMOM :happydance:

I am trying to change the font stuff here - hope it worked!!


----------



## firstbaby25

4LOVEY said:


> So, I tested yesterday with a blue dye Wal-Mart brand. There was a hint of a line but I DEFINATELY don't trust it b/c blue and grey are so close. (Hubby bought them for me)
> I am now at 13dpo and a few of my symptoms have started to return like the uterine twinges and full feeling. Also, my CP is still high and usually it is low by now as I am due for AF tomorrow. I am testing in the morning with a dollar store brand with FMU. Wish me luck!

Good Luck... I hope it's a :bfp: for you...


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> When do you plan to poas??
> 
> Not gonna lie, i was serious tempted :muaha: to go POAS :loo: as soon as I read your fab announcement :haha: I'm gonna try really hard to wait til Wednesday to test as my temps have lead me to believe I am out for this round, but I have been light headed all day long so now I am wondering is this a symptom??? I mean, I've been feeling this way off and on since Monday, but today is the 1st day it hasn't gone away
> 
> i really need to know b/c this being a holiday weekend, i am getting together with 2 sets of friends this evening where drinking will be involved :drunk: blush: well, actually, it's the objective :haha:) and i need to know if i can participate or not. Already had to turn down DH last night when he wanted to wind the day down with a night cap. :dohh:Click to expand...

Light headedness (if that is a word) can be a symptom... I think i'm no expert and i'm lead to believe that anything can be a symptom! It's so hard!! I'm definitely coming on and I was convinced this was my month :dohh: double :shrug:


----------



## CamoQueen

Please cross your fingers for me, ladies! I just POAS and got a faint (faint, faint, so so sosososo faint) pink line. In fact, I used 2 IC tests and both had the teeny (tiny, weeny, eeny speck of a) line! I'm trying not to get too excited; I'm 90% sure they're just evaps, but I'm hoping FMU will prove otherwise. I'm only 7 DPO, but with DS I got my BFP at 8 DPO, so.... PRAY FOR ME!:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

CamoQueen said:


> Please cross your fingers for me, ladies! I just POAS and got a faint (faint, faint, so so sosososo faint) pink line. In fact, I used 2 IC tests and both had the teeny (tiny, weeny, eeny speck of a) line! I'm trying not to get too excited; I'm 90% sure they're just evaps, but I'm hoping FMU will prove otherwise. I'm only 7 DPO, but with DS I got my BFP at 8 DPO, so.... PRAY FOR ME!:haha:

Woo! :yipee: I need pictures! I mean, WE need pictures!


----------



## newbie_ttc

ok, so that's 3 test results I'll be looking for: trinitymom (quatromom), 4lovey, and camoqueen! I will be logging in as son as I wake in the morning... so excited I'll probably dream about BFPs!!

Speaking of dreams, I forgot to tell you girls about a dream I had the night before last. In my dream I woke up with morning :sick: sickness and had the immediate need to throw up, but I hadn't eaten anything yet so I was just dry heaving ... in the bed! I didn't want to call DH for help b/c I didn't want him to know that I was pregnant just yet :dohh: *then I woke up* i had a serious laugh at myself once i realized it was all just a dream

off to bed I go :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG!:wohoo::yipee:I have one early night and Trinitymom goes and does that to me! I can't believe it! After all those nights where I've been up late with her chatting about what books we're reading and about South African flora and fauna and recipes...and she said she was going to the cinema so I thought she wouldn't be BnBing. And then she goes and pees on a stick, and gets a positive to boot! (I see dem lines Trinitymom!)

SO....https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/mdr-cochon.gifCONGRATULATIONS!my lovely, you have made my day! 
You know, those lines on the test look pink to me, and you know what that means don't you...? Yep, It's A Girl! So I found a picture of you and your husband in 9 months time....
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-hawaii-vahine-583.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pere-et-fille-294.gif

Big :hug: I have to take bubba to baby swimmers class now, but I'll be back later for a BnB 5 hour sit in:coffee:
:hugs: to all my friends I:kiss: love you all

Cruuuuuunccchhhie, I'll be back on the subject of that winning cbfm shot....


----------



## Sarachka

Ha holly ive been waiting for your reaction!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Grrrr, annoyed at my OH as he messed up my temps this morning, i've come to the point where i don't think he wants to TTC any more :( He knows i'm temping and wakes me anyway, won't come to the doctors with me when I have bloods etc he just doesn't seem interested any more.


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Omg....this is such a lovely day with triniymums news
> 
> and the sex machine does not lie :happydance:




CamoQueen said:


> Please cross your fingers for me, ladies! I just POAS and got a faint (faint, faint, so so sosososo faint) pink line. In fact, I used 2 IC tests and both had the teeny (tiny, weeny, eeny speck of a) line! I'm trying not to get too excited; I'm 90% sure they're just evaps, but I'm hoping FMU will prove otherwise. I'm only 7 DPO, but with DS I got my BFP at 8 DPO, so.... PRAY FOR ME!:haha:

Good luck!! I'd say it was looking good for you, I don't think ICs get very dark often and you're still only 8DPO. Sounds really promising!!!


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Grrrr, annoyed at my OH as he messed up my temps this morning, i've come to the point where i don't think he wants to TTC any more :( He knows i'm temping and wakes me anyway, won't come to the doctors with me when I have bloods etc he just doesn't seem interested any more.


Men are just programmer differently Ginge. How old is he? I don't think my OH would come to the doc with me just for a blood test either. He would come for everything once we're pregnant but I think men just don't see things as 'special' like we do.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr, annoyed at my OH as he messed up my temps this morning, i've come to the point where i don't think he wants to TTC any more :( He knows i'm temping and wakes me anyway, won't come to the doctors with me when I have bloods etc he just doesn't seem interested any more.
> 
> 
> Men are just programmer differently Ginge. How old is he? I don't think my OH would come to the doc with me just for a blood test either. He would come for everything once we're pregnant but I think men just don't see things as 'special' like we do.Click to expand...

hes 20 hun and even when i go to discuss next steps he doesnt come


----------



## Sarachka

I don't miss being 20 in the sense of dealing with 20 yr old boys lol! He'll come around, 20 yr old lads just aren't grown ups yet.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Omg....this is such a lovely day with triniymums news
> 
> and the sex machine does not lie :happydance:

Excellent.....you've got some "work" to do now!! :winkwink:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> 4LOVEY said:
> 
> 
> So, I tested yesterday with a blue dye Wal-Mart brand. There was a hint of a line but I DEFINATELY don't trust it b/c blue and grey are so close. (Hubby bought them for me)
> I am now at 13dpo and a few of my symptoms have started to return like the uterine twinges and full feeling. Also, my CP is still high and usually it is low by now as I am due for AF tomorrow. I am testing in the morning with a dollar store brand with FMU. Wish me luck!
> 
> good luck my lovely xxxxClick to expand...

From me too....rooting for you :thumbup: FX'd :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

It's snowed here in Cambridgeshire and I'm frozen! I'm dressed almost exclusively in fleece. Two pairs of fleece socks, one pair are knee high, vest, fleece pjs, fleece dressing gown.


----------



## kit_cat

CamoQueen said:


> Please cross your fingers for me, ladies! I just POAS and got a faint (faint, faint, so so sosososo faint) pink line. In fact, I used 2 IC tests and both had the teeny (tiny, weeny, eeny speck of a) line! I'm trying not to get too excited; I'm 90% sure they're just evaps, but I'm hoping FMU will prove otherwise. I'm only 7 DPO, but with DS I got my BFP at 8 DPO, so.... PRAY FOR ME!:haha:

Woohoo!!! :yipee: it's all hotting up nicely on here!! 

My fingers are crossed big time....any update?? :happydance:

x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> It's snowed here in Cambridgeshire and I'm frozen! I'm dressed almost exclusively in fleece. Two pairs of fleece socks, one pair are knee high, vest, fleece pjs, fleece dressing gown.

We have "snow" here too if you call about and inch of it snow :haha: rubbish :coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> ok, so that's 3 test results I'll be looking for: trinitymom (quatromom), 4lovey, and camoqueen! I will be logging in as son as I wake in the morning... so excited I'll probably dream about BFPs!!
> 
> Speaking of dreams, I forgot to tell you girls about a dream I had the night before last. In my dream I woke up with morning :sick: sickness and had the immediate need to throw up, but I hadn't eaten anything yet so I was just dry heaving ... in the bed! I didn't want to call DH for help b/c I didn't want him to know that I was pregnant just yet :dohh: *then I woke up* i had a serious laugh at myself once i realized it was all just a dream
> 
> off to bed I go :sleep:

NOT a dream newbie......it's a PREMONITION!! **woooooooo (spooky noise)**

x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG!:wohoo::yipee:I have one early night and Trinitymom goes and does that to me! I can't believe it! After all those nights where I've been up late with her chatting about what books we're reading and about South African flora and fauna and recipes...and she said she was going to the cinema so I thought she wouldn't be BnBing. And then she goes and pees on a stick, and gets a positive to boot! (I see dem lines Trinitymom!)
> 
> SO....https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/mdr-cochon.gifCONGRATULATIONS!my lovely, you have made my day!
> You know, those lines on the test look pink to me, and you know what that means don't you...? Yep, It's A Girl! So I found a picture of you and your husband in 9 months time....
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-hawaii-vahine-583.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pere-et-fille-294.gif
> 
> Big :hug: I have to take bubba to baby swimmers class now, but I'll be back later for a BnB 5 hour sit in:coffee:
> :hugs: to all my friends I:kiss: love you all
> 
> Cruuuuuunccchhhie, I'll be back on the subject of that winning cbfm shot....

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Loving the fruits of your latest "research" sweetie! Always an original reply from your good self! Love it! :winkwink:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> It's snowed here in Cambridgeshire and I'm frozen! I'm dressed almost exclusively in fleece. Two pairs of fleece socks, one pair are knee high, vest, fleece pjs, fleece dressing gown.

:haha:

Sounds very similar to the sexy ensemble I'm wearing at the moment.....so fetching, don't know how my OH keeps his hands off me :winkwink::haha:

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm never going out ever again, or to sleep, or anything. I miss too much!

That eggy bar on the sex machine looks great Crunchie. Do you do like I do, and turn the machine on at random times in the day just to admire the 3 bars? :wacko:

I went to baby swimmers but the pool was closed due to a heating failure, probably on account of the very light sprinkling of snow we had overnight. Bet you Emandi and your DH Sarachka laugh at our reaction to what we call "winter" in the UK and France!!

But it was a nice walk to the pool anyway along the snow dusted lanes, I must have looked like I was taking a giant sausage roll out for a walk in the pushchair, LO was so bundled up! 

Can you show us today's fmu Trinitymom?:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

By which I mean today's fmu on an hpt, not just the urine!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I don't miss being 20 in the sense of dealing with 20 yr old boys lol! He'll come around, 20 yr old lads just aren't grown ups yet.

I suppose the advantage at 20 is they don't fully know what they're letting themselves in for! My DH certainly does at 43 with 3 kids, so my arguments for his 4th have to be very carefully structured and as convincing as possible!!!

Want want want:hissy::brat::hissy: wouldn't pass muster with my DH, but that's the bare truth of it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> It's snowed here in Cambridgeshire and I'm frozen! I'm dressed almost exclusively in fleece. Two pairs of fleece socks, one pair are knee high, vest, fleece pjs, fleece dressing gown.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Sounds very similar to the sexy ensemble I'm wearing at the moment.....so fetching, don't know how my OH keeps his hands off me :winkwink::haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

I'm wearing a shapeless but cosy grey tracksuit and look like an underweight hippo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh CamoQueen, sorry been having trouble catching up!:flower:

That sounds like a VERY exciting development- I find that although IC's are faint they never lie (unlike blue dye tests, which lie everytime for me)...:thumbup::dust:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah OH is used to tonnes of snow. It made me laugh when we had those few weeks of snow last year. All our English customers were ringing in and failing to attend, and all our Polish & Lithuanian community were just turning up as normal and were like "what's the big deal?"


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a headache, but since boobs are soooo not talking to me that I didn't even bother to put a bra on this morning I can't get excited about it. Plus temp down this morning. :cry:

I am going to try my hand at embroidery this afternoon, I must be entering Grannydom:shrug:

Laters alligators:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi lady turtles
Whew! Had to drop volunteers off and set up the fundraiser then got distracted by the cutest baby clothes, then met a with the new accountant then went to a different mall to buy better hpts and the results are...................................................................................................................................................................................................................
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TrinityMom

HOLLYMONKEY!!!!!

Thank you for your avatar change! I feel so honoured!!! :blush: Sorry you got a headache :flower:

Hope you guys don't mind me hanging around, but i love you all too much to abandon you for the first trimester people


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Hi lady turtles
> Whew! Had to drop volunteers off and set up the fundraiser then got distracted by the cutest baby clothes, then met a with the new accountant then went to a different mall to buy better hpts and the results are...................................................................................................................................................................................................................

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! she is going to e so mad she went off before this post !!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

TrinityMom said:


> HOLLYMONKEY!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for your avatar change! I feel so honoured!!! :blush: Sorry you got a headache :flower:
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind me hanging around, but i love you all too much to abandon you for the first trimester people




TrinityMom said:


> Hi lady turtles
> Whew! Had to drop volunteers off and set up the fundraiser then got distracted by the cutest baby clothes, then met a with the new accountant then went to a different mall to buy better hpts and the results are................................................................................................. .................................................................................................... ..............

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!!! Fantabulous!


----------



## firstbaby25

Just the best picture I've ever seen... Congratulations!! Please stay... Besides I want info. How did you do it? Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I have a present for you:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie.gif

to add it to your signature use this direct link, 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie.gif

but place it between [ img] and [ /img] tags but remove the spaces

annnnnnnnnd for TrinityMom ....

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/preggyturtle.gif


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi lady turtles
> Whew! Had to drop volunteers off and set up the fundraiser then got distracted by the cutest baby clothes, then met a with the new accountant then went to a different mall to buy better hpts and the results are...................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Fantastic sight to see.....congratulations again!! :happydance: x


----------



## emandi

Noooooooooooooooooooooo :brat::brat::brat: !!!
Can't believe I missed such an exciting news :dohh:.

CONGRATULATIONS TRINITYMOM:flower::hugs:

How exciting is that! :yipee::yipee::yipee:.
I didn't think you were gona test yesterday. You got me :thumbup:.
Sooooooo happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

:pink:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie :flower:, well done you :thumbup:.

Happy :sex:.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: I have a new image in my siggy...made it myself ^_^ hehe xxx How many more ladies are :bfp: this cycle!! Nothing to report for me....ov microscope said 0% ferning! So not into fertile period yet x


----------



## CamoQueen

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I JUST GOT MY 8 DPO BFP THIS MORNING!!!!!!:happydance:

Nice light pink line on the IC and the FRER, deffo darker than last night! I am SO OVER THE MOON!!!!! DH and I hugged and laughed like giddy kids. Four cycles of actual ovulation and over a year of trying and finally!:cloud9:

I will post pics soon as my husband finds his camera phone (David ruined mine via baby spit)! Yee-haw!


----------



## newbie_ttc

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!  CONGRATS TO YOU BABE!!*


----------



## firstbaby25

Congratulations camo! That's great news! I like it when I see that it's took people longer, you know, in case it takes us an age! 

Thank yoooou so much sarachka :) happy happy. Will have to follow your instructions when next on a computer!! :) :) I love it! I am a bnb geek now!! You are good with graphics indeed...

Right I want camo and trinity's tips like last cycle in order for me to get my bfp...

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats cameo!! This weekend is quite a good one da turtles!


----------



## CamoQueen

Thanks you guys!:hugs:

The one thing I did different this cycle was to bring myself to 'O' right after DH and I DTD around my ovulation. I read on another site that this helps bring the spermies in deeper, and hell, what could it hurt? So me and my vibrating friend had a happy week together!:blush: And I have my BFP! Don't know if it's related but it's worth a try, I figure!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh my god! My oh would die... I would have
to that in secret which I'd hard when you've already done it and when you live with his parents like I do! Sigh, I'll be sure to do that if he fails to ;) to help me in my mission for a bfp :) I think a trip to ann summers may be in order...


----------



## CamoQueen

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh my god! My oh would die... I would have
> to that in secret which I'd hard when you've already done it and when you live with his parents like I do! Sigh, I'll be sure to do that if he fails to ;) to help me in my mission for a bfp :) I think a trip to ann summers may be in order...

:laugh2: Just make sure to keep it down! We live in a duplex with fairly thin walls, and one night when DH and I were DTD the neighbors started pounding on the wall 'cause we were keeping them awake!:haha: My poor DH was so embarrassed!:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

CamoQueen said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT MY 8 DPO BFP THIS MORNING!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Nice light pink line on the IC and the FRER, deffo darker than last night! I am SO OVER THE MOON!!!!! DH and I hugged and laughed like giddy kids. Four cycles of actual ovulation and over a year of trying and finally!:cloud9:
> 
> I will post pics soon as my husband finds his camera phone (David ruined mine via baby spit)! Yee-haw!

Congratulations!!!! So pleased for you sweetie :happydance:

x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Hi lady turtles
> Whew! Had to drop volunteers off and set up the fundraiser then got distracted by the cutest baby clothes, then met a with the new accountant then went to a different mall to buy better hpts and the results are...................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Woo!! :yipee: What a wonderful word to read!! :hugs2:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I have a present for you:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie.gif
> 
> to add it to your signature use this direct link,
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie.gif
> 
> but place it between [ img] and [ /img] tags but remove the spaces
> 
> annnnnnnnnd for TrinityMom ....
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/preggyturtle.gif

THANK YOU! I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi lady turtles
> Whew! Had to drop volunteers off and set up the fundraiser then got distracted by the cutest baby clothes, then met a with the new accountant then went to a different mall to buy better hpts and the results are...................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! she is going to e so mad she went off before this post !!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: That is very true. :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

CamoQueen said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT MY 8 DPO BFP THIS MORNING!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Nice light pink line on the IC and the FRER, deffo darker than last night! I am SO OVER THE MOON!!!!! DH and I hugged and laughed like giddy kids. Four cycles of actual ovulation and over a year of trying and finally!:cloud9:
> 
> I will post pics soon as my husband finds his camera phone (David ruined mine via baby spit)! Yee-haw!

Congratulations CamoQueen!!! That such great news!! :hugs: Wow, this thread is exploding with :bfp:'s!!! :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

CamoQueen said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT MY 8 DPO BFP THIS MORNING!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Nice light pink line on the IC and the FRER, deffo darker than last night! I am SO OVER THE MOON!!!!! DH and I hugged and laughed like giddy kids. Four cycles of actual ovulation and over a year of trying and finally!:cloud9:
> 
> I will post pics soon as my husband finds his camera phone (David ruined mine via baby spit)! Yee-haw!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

We must have almost the same EDD


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Congratulations camo! That's great news! I like it when I see that it's took people longer, you know, in case it takes us an age!
> 
> Thank yoooou so much sarachka :) happy happy. Will have to follow your instructions when next on a computer!! :) :) I love it! I am a bnb geek now!! You are good with graphics indeed...
> 
> Right I want camo and trinity's tips like last cycle in order for me to get my bfp...
> 
> Xxx

Right, things we did differently this time:
Took soy cycle day 2-7
Took Vit B from cycle day 2 (didn't think of it on cd 1)
Took EPO and drank grapefruit juice til it was coming out of my ears for CM
BD night of LH surge, the next morning and the next night
Used a Mooncup

For a girl, you're not meant to O exactly because it brings the swimmers closer and then the boys are more likely to win the race but.....:blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks... Are moon cups like soft cups? I've got epo will get some grapefruit juice when it comes closer to fertile period... I believe one glass 5 hours before you dtd works? Am I correct? I've also got the oh some zinc and selenium. Do you know what vitamin b does? And do you take more than what is in the pregnancy vits? I'm a crazy lady, with a short cycle now so I could still have a late august due date if this is my cycle... Sorry to hound you, but I'm curious about soy is it for juicy eggs or ladies that don't always release an egg? Did it make you o earlier? Thanks trinitymom :) :)


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks... Are moon cups like soft cups? I've got epo will get some grapefruit juice when it comes closer to fertile period... I believe one glass 5 hours before you dtd works? Am I correct? I've also got the oh some zinc and selenium. Do you know what vitamin b does? And do you take more than what is in the pregnancy vits? I'm a crazy lady, with a short cycle now so I could still have a late august due date if this is my cycle... Sorry to hound you, but I'm curious about soy is it for juicy eggs or ladies that don't always release an egg? Did it make you o earlier? Thanks trinitymom :) :)

Soy is to help with o and if you o late to bring it forward
I also take pregnacare conception with the B vits on top of that. Vit B can lengthen you LP. So if you o but af come less than 14 days afterwards you have a short lp and vot b can lengthen that

The cycle before this one was 24 days and the one before that was 42 days so I needed some regulating I think

Moon cups are soft cups. I use one instead of tampons so had it anyway


----------



## CamoQueen

TrinityMom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> We must have almost the same EDD

And a super big ol' CONGRATS to you too, babe!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Yaaaay for BFPs!!!:happydance:

Took a digi to show you all, I do *not* have line eye:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/SpikeBotz/2010-11-27112820.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Yay! Two :bfp: digi pics in such a short time!! I'm in heaven... *swoon* lol!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes I am a strategiser... I think I'll get a b vitamin complex then in the past 6 months they have been 26, 27, 28 and 30 days but then again so this one my lp was twelve days. I read somewhere it should be the same from month to month and less than eleven days is a problem. I dunno, I can read too much. I think I'll end up trying everything in time. Like I have already planned this cycle an next in terms of what I'll introduce. Like today is cd one and I've spent another £20 on epo and vits for him!! 

I will try soy but I even though my cycles vary they're nothing like what you describe... So I might do that in 3 months :) I'm thinking the first month we move into our house (January) I will get conceive plus and pretend it has that name to the other half :) 

He has been great today. Taking his vitamins and stuff and buying me cookies and wine (cause af is here :)) I might get drunk... Holly's at least right that you can relax when af is here! I do like ttc it's a bit fun ;)

unfortunately united beat Blackburn 7 to one boooo. He's on cloud nine they're top of the league and we're nowhere near! No fair.

Congrats again and thanks for talking to me about all this!! 

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HOLLYMONKEY!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for your avatar change! I feel so honoured!!! :blush: Sorry you got a headache :flower:
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind me hanging around, but i love you all too much to abandon you for the first trimester people

My pleasure:flower: Enjoy!- it's your day of glory:hugs:


----------



## emandi

CamoQueen said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT MY 8 DPO BFP THIS MORNING!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Nice light pink line on the IC and the FRER, deffo darker than last night! I am SO OVER THE MOON!!!!! DH and I hugged and laughed like giddy kids. Four cycles of actual ovulation and over a year of trying and finally!:cloud9:
> 
> I will post pics soon as my husband finds his camera phone (David ruined mine via baby spit)! Yee-haw!

Faaaantastic!!! 
CONGRATULATION :flower:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I've really got to get pregnant now, suddenly not so fussed about the baby but the Graduate Siggy Turtle. WANT WANT WANT:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooo :brat::brat::brat: !!!
> Can't believe I missed such an exciting news :dohh:.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TRINITYMOM:flower::hugs:
> 
> How exciting is that! :yipee::yipee::yipee:.
> I didn't think you were gona test yesterday. You got me :thumbup:.
> Sooooooo happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> :pink:

Don't worry Emandi, she got me too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

CamoQueen said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT MY 8 DPO BFP THIS MORNING!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Nice light pink line on the IC and the FRER, deffo darker than last night! I am SO OVER THE MOON!!!!! DH and I hugged and laughed like giddy kids. Four cycles of actual ovulation and over a year of trying and finally!:cloud9:
> 
> I will post pics soon as my husband finds his camera phone (David ruined mine via baby spit)! Yee-haw!

CONGRATULATIONS!

That's fantastic news, look forward to the pics.....:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow what great things on the thread at the mo, :bfp:'s, new siggy's, (I like your new one Ginge, very classy:thumbup:)... and some more BFP's coming up soon winkwink:Sarachka?)

Bootiful pics girls of those digi tests:flower:

I've discovered something almost more addictive than BnB this afternoon- I seriously think it will get me through the 2WW...cross stitch embroidery:rofl: I am _such_ a GrannyNerd! Since I _still _have my bunged up cold it's been a good alternative to my usual mountain biking this afternoon...

Oh yes my IC's arrived today so I can start testing tomorrow:happydance: Despite having no faith for this round I like a POAS, it relaxes me, the equivalent of a smoker having a cigarette.:wacko:

DH is off to see Harry P with the boys, so I'm going to watch 'Breakfast at Tiffany's' at home, which I've never seen but since the leading lady is called Holly I think I should...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can you still walk Crunchie? Not too sore?:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh 5 :bfp:s now on our thread ! This is great *points finger whose next* :D Congratulations again ladies :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow what great things on the thread at the mo, :bfp:'s, new siggy's, *(I like your new one Ginge, very classy)*... and some more BFP's coming up soon winkwink:Sarachka?)
> 
> Bootiful pics girls of those digi tests:flower:
> 
> I've discovered something almost more addictive than BnB this afternoon- I seriously think it will get me through the 2WW...cross stitch embroidery:rofl: I am _such_ a GrannyNerd! Since I _still _have my bunged up cold it's been a good alternative to my usual mountain biking this afternoon...
> 
> Oh yes my IC's arrived today so I can start testing tomorrow:happydance: Despite having no faith for this round I like a POAS, it relaxes me, the equivalent of a smoker having a cigarette.:wacko:
> 
> DH is off to see Harry P with the boys, so I'm going to watch 'Breakfast at Tiffany's' at home, which I've never seen but since the leading lady is called Holly I think I should...

:haha: holly I could make you one or sarachka could hers are better ;)


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly my oh laughs at me because I wantto learn how to knit properly!! I'm going to do it when we move in to the new house. Having no house and no job is generally uninspiring but I have both now just need a new edition and to be able to knit and I'll be good :) we also want animals but I would like a little one first I think it's generally safer...

You have a lovely evening planned! I am begging the other half to at least watch match of the day at 'home' so I can get on the computer on put my siggy's in... 

X


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes I am a strategiser... I think I'll get a b vitamin complex then in the past 6 months they have been 26, 27, 28 and 30 days but then again so this one my lp was twelve days. I read somewhere it should be the same from month to month and less than eleven days is a problem. I dunno, I can read too much. I think I'll end up trying everything in time. Like I have already planned this cycle an next in terms of what I'll introduce. Like today is cd one and I've spent another £20 on epo and vits for him!!
> 
> I will try soy but I even though my cycles vary they're nothing like what you describe... So I might do that in 3 months :) I'm thinking the first month we move into our house (January) I will get conceive plus and pretend it has that name to the other half :)
> 
> He has been great today. Taking his vitamins and stuff and buying me cookies and wine (cause af is here :)) I might get drunk... Holly's at least right that you can relax when af is here! I do like ttc it's a bit fun ;)
> 
> unfortunately united beat Blackburn 7 to one boooo. He's on cloud nine they're top of the league and we're nowhere near! No fair.
> 
> Congrats again and thanks for talking to me about all this!!
> 
> Xxx

Ha ha you're like me, I started off really casual but each month I've added methods and equipment. I've now started temping, something I _never_ thought I'd do in a million years, which has been fine during the week but today of course DH was in bed with me when I woke up- I sent him off to make me a tea while I vaginally took my temp (my ear thermometer is too random, 34° in one ear, 37° in the other:wacko:)- I really can't be bothered to explain the temps thing to him...!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow what great things on the thread at the mo, :bfp:'s, new siggy's, *(I like your new one Ginge, very classy)*... and some more BFP's coming up soon winkwink:Sarachka?)
> 
> Bootiful pics girls of those digi tests:flower:
> 
> I've discovered something almost more addictive than BnB this afternoon- I seriously think it will get me through the 2WW...cross stitch embroidery:rofl: I am _such_ a GrannyNerd! Since I _still _have my bunged up cold it's been a good alternative to my usual mountain biking this afternoon...
> 
> Oh yes my IC's arrived today so I can start testing tomorrow:happydance: Despite having no faith for this round I like a POAS, it relaxes me, the equivalent of a smoker having a cigarette.:wacko:
> 
> DH is off to see Harry P with the boys, so I'm going to watch 'Breakfast at Tiffany's' at home, which I've never seen but since the leading lady is called Holly I think I should...
> 
> :haha: holly I could make you one or sarachka could hers are better ;)Click to expand...

That's so kind,:flower: for the moment I'm at my legal limit for images in my sig, but I'll let you know if I have a particular request.....:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hahah that's cracked me up I think you may be like me. I said I wouldn't do temps but at the glimmer of an excuse (a slightly irregular cycle) I'm considering it... ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

hey Crunchie I've sent 7 hundred and something posts, my 1000th will be to you. Promise:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

To make up for teasing you about your Frankenfoot (even though I didn't know about it! I still feel bad:-()

Right ladies, film and lasagne time for me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

It was 37 degrees C today with 90% humidity...stinking nasty day! So, after almost chewing my nails off in the rugby, I've had a bath, exfoliated, put a mask on my face and hair, shaved my legs and eaten cake

Now I'm going to read my book with the aircon on!

Enjoy your movie HM. i've always wanted to watch it


----------



## Sarachka

breakfast at Tiffany's is one of my favourite books/films. I used to go by 'HollyGolightly' on gymnastics message boards I used to be active on and so everyone called me Holly, even when we met up in real life. So every now and then when someone's addressing Hollymonkey, I get confused for a t second. 

I've got [email protected]'s pictures on my living room wall
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/45ef53d7.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow what great things on the thread at the mo, :bfp:'s, new siggy's, (I like your new one Ginge, very classy:thumbup:)... and some more BFP's coming up soon winkwink:Sarachka?)
> 
> Bootiful pics girls of those digi tests:flower:
> 
> I've discovered something almost more addictive than BnB this afternoon- I seriously think it will get me through the 2WW...cross stitch embroidery:rofl: I am _such_ a GrannyNerd! Since I _still _have my bunged up cold it's been a good alternative to my usual mountain biking this afternoon...
> 
> Oh yes my IC's arrived today so I can start testing tomorrow:happydance: Despite having no faith for this round I like a POAS, it relaxes me, the equivalent of a smoker having a cigarette.:wacko:
> 
> DH is off to see Harry P with the boys, so I'm going to watch 'Breakfast at Tiffany's' at home, which I've never seen but since the leading lady is called Holly I think I should...

I LOVE cross stitch!!! Breakfast at Tiffany's... wonderful movie. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

THAT IS SO MEAN! :cry::sad2: having cheerily waved DH off with the boys, rubbing my hands in glee, prepared all my cosy blankets on the sofa with all my nibbles and food and drink, set the lighting to just how I like it... then THE DAMN CD SAYS on the screen "not compatible with my region". ie "Take that English Bitch, I'm a French DVD player and won't be playing that crap you bring over the Channel from your mum's, HA!"

Jesus Paris is only 2 and a quarter hours on the train from London, ok a different language I can get, even a different currency, but different bloody DVD players? :dohh:

So I will be doing my embroidery in front of French Saturday Night Merde on TV.:growlmad: Unless any of you techno boffs know how I can change the "region" of my DVD player?

Rant over.:flower: At least I still have the Lasagne and the cosy blankets and the peace!


----------



## Mollykins

This day seems to be going by so sloooowwwlllyyy. It's 1115 and I'm ready to go to sleep. Last night I couldn't keep my eyes open and I really couldn't be bothered to go all the way up the stairs to my room and so I fell asleep on the couch. :sleep: I woke up rather tragically to Alice, who had jumped up to be on the couch with me and had missed her mark... she hooked a little claw into the tip of my finger and hung there. Oh my ow! Not the most pleasant way to be jarred awake. Oh sleepy time.... I wonder how my dear OH would feel about me taking a sweet nap. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> This day seems to be going by so sloooowwwlllyyy. It's 1115 and I'm ready to go to sleep. Last night I couldn't keep my eyes open and I really couldn't be bothered to go all the way up the stairs to my room and so I fell asleep on the couch. :sleep: I woke up rather tragically to Alice, who had jumped up to be on the couch with me and had missed her mark... she hooked a little claw into the tip of my finger and hung there. Oh my ow! Not the most pleasant way to be jarred awake. Oh sleepy time.... I wonder how my dear OH would feel about me taking a sweet nap. zzzzzzzzz

*sniff..sniff* do I smell a bfp???


----------



## firstbaby25

Good golly miss molly you are behind us!! It's 7.30 pm here. I'm thinking about bed and of course my next cycle!! Do I detect a symptom?? Tiredness?? Is this unusual for you?? Xxx


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This day seems to be going by so sloooowwwlllyyy. It's 1115 and I'm ready to go to sleep. Last night I couldn't keep my eyes open and I really couldn't be bothered to go all the way up the stairs to my room and so I fell asleep on the couch. :sleep: I woke up rather tragically to Alice, who had jumped up to be on the couch with me and had missed her mark... she hooked a little claw into the tip of my finger and hung there. Oh my ow! Not the most pleasant way to be jarred awake. Oh sleepy time.... I wonder how my dear OH would feel about me taking a sweet nap. zzzzzzzzz
> 
> *sniff..sniff* do I smell a bfp???Click to expand...

Oh I hope! I hope! I hope! I hope! I hope! :) 

Ugh... my OH tells me that there are some things we need from the store AND THEN I can go to sleep for a short while. Can I please have a small cup of coffee my turtle loves? I think I am going to fall asleep in the car. :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> THAT IS SO MEAN! :cry::sad2: having cheerily waved DH off with the boys, rubbing my hands in glee, prepared all my cosy blankets on the sofa with all my nibbles and food and drink, set the lighting to just how I like it... then THE DAMN CD SAYS on the screen "not compatible with my region". ie "Take that English Bitch, I'm a French DVD player and won't be playing that crap you bring over the Channel from your mum's, HA!"
> 
> Jesus Paris is only 2 and a quarter hours on the train from London, ok a different language I can get, even a different currency, but different bloody DVD players? :dohh:
> 
> So I will be doing my embroidery in front of French Saturday Night Merde on TV.:growlmad: Unless any of you techno boffs know how I can change the "region" of my DVD player?
> 
> Rant over.:flower: At least I still have the Lasagne and the cosy blankets and the peace!

Hey Holly...you can de-regionalise your DVD player if you know the make and model. You just need to look up the code online...I've done it several times or rather OH has :blush:

x


----------



## Sarachka

Molly I've had one, sometimes two, cups of coffee a day during this tww. Ive had some coke too, a can of cherry coke in a long warm bath today. Heaven!!


----------



## Sarachka

UK ppl are you watching xfactor?

What's everyone doing for dinner? Ive had a bagel bc OH isn't home but if he turns up Ive made an apple and blackcurrant crumble I can put in the oven and make some custard. Yummmmmmmy I lurrrrve crumble esp on a cold night like tonight


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka I'm not allowed to watch xfactor though we sometimes do... Watching homes from hell we're going to go our friends for a quick drink later and get an early night! One day closer to trying to catch my egg :) I've skipped dinner an in light of my visit from aunt flo I've eaten crap all day. Millies cookies, galaxy, nacho and dip. The works! I like onion bagels and cinnamon and raisin mmmmmmmm....


----------



## firstbaby25

I have drank so much cola cola today :)


----------



## Sarachka

Nachos!! My favourite thing in the universe!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Molly I've had one, sometimes two, cups of coffee a day during this tww. Ive had some coke too, a can of cherry coke in a long warm bath today. Heaven!!

I had a cappucino this morning and a glass of wine tonight. I know we didn't catch that eggy so I don't feel too naughty:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THAT IS SO MEAN! :cry::sad2: having cheerily waved DH off with the boys, rubbing my hands in glee, prepared all my cosy blankets on the sofa with all my nibbles and food and drink, set the lighting to just how I like it... then THE DAMN CD SAYS on the screen "not compatible with my region". ie "Take that English Bitch, I'm a French DVD player and won't be playing that crap you bring over the Channel from your mum's, HA!"
> 
> Jesus Paris is only 2 and a quarter hours on the train from London, ok a different language I can get, even a different currency, but different bloody DVD players? :dohh:
> 
> So I will be doing my embroidery in front of French Saturday Night Merde on TV.:growlmad: Unless any of you techno boffs know how I can change the "region" of my DVD player?
> 
> Rant over.:flower: At least I still have the Lasagne and the cosy blankets and the peace!
> 
> Hey Holly...you can de-regionalise your DVD player if you know the make and model. You just need to look up the code online...I've done it several times or rather OH has :blush:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thanks, can your OH come over tomorrow then and sort it out? My DH is even more hopeless than me at that sort of thing, thankgod it's not him who has to work the CBFM!

I ended up watching a mildly entertaining chatshow, not a patch on X-Factor though! And now off for a lovely early night, again:sleep:

:hugs:Sleep tight all:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

How do you know?! Bc no sore whappies?

I'm dying to pee on a stick but need to resist. I'm a day ahead of my ticker, I think I'm 8DPO. 9 tomorrow, obviously. Will try and hold out until Monday BUT CAN I??!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey girls! Happy BFP Saturday :flower:

just wanted to say hello before I caught up with the posts I've missed :coffee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly, those are some lovely symptoms... i can't wait till next week, second round testers!

Trinitymom and Camoqueen, congrats again!! never seen again thing as beautiful as those two digi's today

4lovey was testing today too, yes? hadn't heard from her have we?

I'm a little confused today girls. I am just soooo extremely fatigued! I feel like I have taken a sleeping pill and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open in the middle of the day. I have never felt like this before, not all day long, so I would love to count that as a symptom, but I have also been cramping. Definitely feels like PMS and aunt flo is definitely on the way. it could go either way at this point, and now I don't wanna test anymore b/c i'm afraid of BFN. If i get one at this point, I'll know it'll be b/c I'm not pregnant, and not b/c it's too early.


----------



## Crunchie

Hey cameo ! Congrats such fab news !!!! Well done xxxx

Holly I keep missing you ! I can't wait for your 1000 post.... Will it have a pic in it ???? I love your pics 

And yes I am sore and I need a break ........lol


----------



## LittleSpy

:happydance::happydance::happydance:*CONGRATULATIONS TRINITYMOM & CAMOQUEEN!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance:

My fingers are crossed hard for everyone else.

I'm afraid to say it, but I think my m/s is already getting better! I even had a virtually nausea-free day yesterday! Today I've really only been mildly nauseous. My boobs still hurt at times and I'm insanely exhausted all the time.

I have a horrible feeling the m/s is going to be back in a couple of days with a vengeance though.

Also, for some unknown reason I'm completely convinced we're having a boy and so is dh and my mom (we all came to our conclusion separately).:blue::dance: I guess we've all been wrong before, though. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Good golly miss molly you are behind us!! It's 7.30 pm here. I'm thinking about bed and of course my next cycle!! Do I detect a symptom?? Tiredness?? Is this unusual for you?? Xxx

To such a degree, yes it's unusual for me. :)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Molly, those are some lovely symptoms... i can't wait till next week, second round testers!
> 
> Trinitymom and Camoqueen, congrats again!! never seen again thing as beautiful as those two digi's today
> 
> 4lovey was testing today too, yes? hadn't heard from her have we?
> 
> I'm a little confused today girls. I am just soooo extremely fatigued! I feel like I have taken a sleeping pill and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open in the middle of the day. I have never felt like this before, not all day long, so I would love to count that as a symptom, but I have also been cramping. Definitely feels like PMS and aunt flo is definitely on the way. it could go either way at this point, and now I don't wanna test anymore b/c i'm afraid of BFN. If i get one at this point, I'll know it'll be b/c I'm not pregnant, and not b/c it's too early.

Sweetie, I've noticed for a bit now that we seem to have similar symptoms.. Here's to hoping we have similar symptoms because we are "pretty" turtles. :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, those are some lovely symptoms... i can't wait till next week, second round testers!
> 
> Trinitymom and Camoqueen, congrats again!! never seen again thing as beautiful as those two digi's today
> 
> 4lovey was testing today too, yes? hadn't heard from her have we?
> 
> I'm a little confused today girls. I am just soooo extremely fatigued! I feel like I have taken a sleeping pill and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open in the middle of the day. I have never felt like this before, not all day long, so I would love to count that as a symptom, but I have also been cramping. Definitely feels like PMS and aunt flo is definitely on the way. it could go either way at this point, and now I don't wanna test anymore b/c i'm afraid of BFN. If i get one at this point, I'll know it'll be b/c I'm not pregnant, and not b/c it's too early.
> 
> Sweetie, I've noticed for a bit now that we seem to have similar symptoms.. Here's to hoping we have similar symptoms because we are "pretty" turtles. :winkwink: :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I've mentioned a few times blush:) that my #1 symptom & #1 complaint is extreme fatigue. Pretty much constant exhaustion & uncontrollable sleepiness since just a couple days after my missed :witch:

:dust:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, those are some lovely symptoms... i can't wait till next week, second round testers!
> 
> Trinitymom and Camoqueen, congrats again!! never seen again thing as beautiful as those two digi's today
> 
> 4lovey was testing today too, yes? hadn't heard from her have we?
> 
> I'm a little confused today girls. I am just soooo extremely fatigued! I feel like I have taken a sleeping pill and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open in the middle of the day. I have never felt like this before, not all day long, so I would love to count that as a symptom, but I have also been cramping. Definitely feels like PMS and aunt flo is definitely on the way. it could go either way at this point, and now I don't wanna test anymore b/c i'm afraid of BFN. If i get one at this point, I'll know it'll be b/c I'm not pregnant, and not b/c it's too early.
> 
> Sweetie, I've noticed for a bit now that we seem to have similar symptoms.. Here's to hoping we have similar symptoms because we are "pretty" turtles. :winkwink: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've mentioned a few times blush:) that my #1 symptom & #1 complaint is extreme fatigue. Pretty much constant exhaustion & uncontrollable sleepiness since just a couple days after my missed :witch:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I think you have mentioned it... :winkwink: AF is due on 1 Dec. so hopefully this exhaustion Newbie and I are experiencing is tied to a :bfp: like yours was! (Even if our exhaustion is a few days before AF than after!) Glad your symptoms are easing up a bit sweets. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Molly, those are some lovely symptoms... i can't wait till next week, second round testers!
> 
> Trinitymom and Camoqueen, congrats again!! never seen again thing as beautiful as those two digi's today
> 
> 4lovey was testing today too, yes? hadn't heard from her have we?
> 
> I'm a little confused today girls. I am just soooo extremely fatigued! I feel like I have taken a sleeping pill and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open in the middle of the day. I have never felt like this before, not all day long, so I would love to count that as a symptom, but I have also been cramping. Definitely feels like PMS and aunt flo is definitely on the way. it could go either way at this point, and now I don't wanna test anymore b/c i'm afraid of BFN. If i get one at this point, I'll know it'll be b/c I'm not pregnant, and not b/c it's too early.

Hi Newbie

With all my pregnancies, I've had a mini-meltdown before getting a bfp because I'm convinced af is about to start - I get ALL my af symptoms, including cramps, and get all sad and weepy and my pma leaves me completely.

I even got it this time, when I was looking out for it! So you're defininitely not out :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> How do you know?! Bc no sore whappies?
> 
> I'm dying to pee on a stick but need to resist. I'm a day ahead of my ticker, I think I'm 8DPO. 9 tomorrow, obviously. Will try and hold out until Monday BUT CAN I??!

Absolutely, it's all in the whappies for me. At 2dpo I get sore ones, and without sore whappies I have little hope. If I had other symptoms besides whappies I might reconsider, but zero zilch and temps back down low:shrug: 

That said, coz I'm a POAS addict and days 7 to 11 are my testing days with a 5 pack of IC 10ius, I'll still be peeing with you allhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gif Negative of course this morning- Quelle surprise! 

Oh I forgot to say good morning:coffee:Morning all!:flower: Croissant anyone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Newbie I've always had cramping as an early pregnancy symptom, like AF cramps:thumbup: And fatigue! :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you want a good sunday morning giggle girls? Then check out my chart- it's so pathetic! I made up a temp to "create" an O that corresponded with my CBFM, I've begun temping randomly mid-cycle and have no cover line or anything. OMG it's such a bad example of charting! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif

But just you wait til next month, I'll have one of those professional looking charts that other ladies have, and it will lead me smoothly and triphasically to a BFP...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls :) I'm over aunt flo's arrival. The oh stopped me from buying yet more vitamins yesterday 'but darling I need them, I cpulp have luteal phase deficiancy!!' he didn't buy it! Instead we did some Christmas shopping just got one present (this is what we do). Then I went to my friends house and we got in about one am... I'm still not on the computer! I will be later as I've made plans to speak to my friend beth online (she's in America) later today. I will have a good signature!! 

Sarachka, nachos and particularly dip are one of my favourites too love love love them! 

To be sure ladies, I'm cheered by the fact that because of my stupid cycles of I've not seen af by Christmas day (this cycle) there will be a good chance I'm preggers!! Isn't this cool? Christmas day and still, i'll be cheered up if i'm in for another bfn :) 

Everyone else have a good night? 

X x x :)


----------



## emandi

Good morning to you all, ladies :flower:,
I have a news.

(Clue is in my signature.)

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh emandi she must have stopped by yours after visiting me yesterday!! Oh well maybe this cycle will be ours :) plus we are closer to testing and still in with a chance of a bfp for Christmas... Just eat crap like I did yesterday it cheered me up :) xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry emandi! Damn witch. At least you can have a few days break from the stress of all this bizniz!


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey thats the wrong link hunny takes me to my chart you need to go to home page set up and set us that link the one that looks like this :flower: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2888cb


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> OK here goes...
> 
> This morning I tested and got a stn. Then had a busy day ending with watching Harry Potter (news is not about Harry Potter which was really goo btw)
> 
> So after bursting for the loo the whole way through I ran off after the movies and thought "God my noons are sore (and huge)"
> 
> SO..............
> 
> Got home and peed on a stick...twice
> 
> and unless dh and I BOTH have line eye, there may be a sttsp (small teeny tiny smidge positive)
> 
> Will post a pic but I can't see it on the pic, only in real life

:happydance: wow im sooooooo pleased to see a BFP:kiss: loving you ladies it takes me an age to catch up congratulations and celebrations :hugs:



CamoQueen said:


> Please cross your fingers for me, ladies! I just POAS and got a faint (faint, faint, so so sosososo faint) pink line. In fact, I used 2 IC tests and both had the teeny (tiny, weeny, eeny speck of a) line! I'm trying not to get too excited; I'm 90% sure they're just evaps, but I'm hoping FMU will prove otherwise. I'm only 7 DPO, but with DS I got my BFP at 8 DPO, so.... PRAY FOR ME!:haha:

:happydance:aanother wooow this is the thread for me :hugs: soooo pleased for you girls and your OH's



kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Omg....this is such a lovely day with triniymums news
> 
> and the sex machine does not lie :happydance:
> 
> Excellent.....you've got some "work" to do now!! :winkwink:
> 
> xClick to expand...

WOOHOOO get :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::dust: :happydance::af:



TrinityMom said:


> Hi lady turtles
> Whew! Had to drop volunteers off and set up the fundraiser then got distracted by the cutest baby clothes, then met a with the new accountant then went to a different mall to buy better hpts and the results are...................................................................................................................................................................................................................

OOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMflippinGOD!!:bfp::bfp::bfp:



CamoQueen said:


> :I JUST GOT MY 8 DPO BFP THIS MORNING!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Nice light pink line on the IC and the FRER, deffo darker than last night! I am SO OVER THE MOON!!!!! DH and I hugged and laughed like giddy kids. Four cycles of actual ovulation and over a year of trying and finally!:cloud9:
> 
> I will post pics soon as my husband finds his camera phone (David ruined mine via baby spit)! Yee-haw!

]:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yaaay congratulations


----------



## new mummy2010

ASFM i tested with flippin sacred CB digi yesterday why oh why i do not no BFN blah blah ......blah still to early for me i reckon girls got slight af type pains so reckon im out but she not due till mon/wed whichever cycle my temple chooses this month 26/28!!

Full of PMA from your guys think you are great,ace fab,brill,cool and you rock x x


----------



## Sarachka

Yay just bought myself a ticket to Glee live tour!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Nice one sarachka. Glee is another thing I'm not allowed to watch but I do like it! Well in... Was the issue with the ticket the ttc? In that you might be pregnant? Have I remembered correctly?


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, those are some lovely symptoms... i can't wait till next week, second round testers!
> 
> Trinitymom and Camoqueen, congrats again!! never seen again thing as beautiful as those two digi's today
> 
> 4lovey was testing today too, yes? hadn't heard from her have we?
> 
> I'm a little confused today girls. I am just soooo extremely fatigued! I feel like I have taken a sleeping pill and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open in the middle of the day. I have never felt like this before, not all day long, so I would love to count that as a symptom, but I have also been cramping. Definitely feels like PMS and aunt flo is definitely on the way. it could go either way at this point, and now I don't wanna test anymore b/c i'm afraid of BFN. If i get one at this point, I'll know it'll be b/c I'm not pregnant, and not b/c it's too early.
> 
> Hi Newbie
> 
> With all my pregnancies, I've had a mini-meltdown before getting a bfp because I'm convinced af is about to start - I get ALL my af symptoms, including cramps, and get all sad and weepy and my pma leaves me completely.
> 
> I even got it this time, when I was looking out for it! So you're defininitely not out :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks trinitymom and (Molly too!) I needed that. Feeling a little down this morning. My temp dropped again today and that combined with the cramps and, oh yeah, :blush: the BFN i got this morning is all the convincing I need. :nope: I'm a little down just b/c the timing was so perfect, I feel like this is the start of my biggest fear. :wacko: But, I won't allow myself to go there so soon.

I am going to give it one more try. Since my cycles are only 25 days, if i get a BFP next time, I'll still have an August DD. Now if it doesn't work next cycle, i'm taking a break until May or so. mostly b/c I prefer a spring or summer baby :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah. If I'm pregnant this cycle then it will be about 7 weeks before my due date. I hope Ive tempted fate now and I'll be 7 months pregnant at the concert!

I'm so excited!! I'll be singing my head off. 

I'm soooo cold again today. Going to thaw out in the bath. 

Ive got a web design project to finish off but I just cant be arsed. Not very good customer services but mehh I'm feeling very negative about this cycle.


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> To be sure ladies, I'm cheered by the fact that because of my stupid cycles of I've not seen af by Christmas day (this cycle) there will be a good chance I'm preggers!! Isn't this cool? Christmas day and still, i'll be cheered up if i'm in for another bfn :)
> 
> Everyone else have a good night?
> 
> X x x :)

that is cool! My next AF will be due on Christmas too! I think I found my 1st test buddy for next cycle :happydance: that's the best christmas present I could ever ask for, a BFP!


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Good morning to you all, ladies :flower:,
> I have a news.
> 
> (Clue is in my signature.)
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: Stupid witch! She is definitely on the naughty list this year! :growlmad:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: 
good luck ladies on your cycles... :dust: to all


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> To be sure ladies, I'm cheered by the fact that because of my stupid cycles of I've not seen af by Christmas day (this cycle) there will be a good chance I'm preggers!! Isn't this cool? Christmas day and still, i'll be cheered up if i'm in for another bfn :)
> 
> Everyone else have a good night?
> 
> X x x :)
> 
> that is cool! My next AF will be due on Christmas too! I think I found my 1st test buddy for next cycle :happydance: that's the best christmas present I could ever ask for, a BFP!Click to expand...

I don't think you are out just yet Newbie :winkwink:. You never know, :witch: might change her mind and visit someone else instead.

In case if you are not lucky

Newbie :flower: and Jaynie :flower:, can I be your testing buddy, please? If I get to that point next cycle :wacko: and nasty :witch: doesn't surprise me before my chance to test. My AF still hasn't arrived properly, 2.day of spotting, but morning looked like that was it. Sure she'll be here tomorrow. Will have to correct my ticker. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi course you can! I'm going to try and hold off on the testing. I didn't enjoy my bfn's at all!! So I don't wanna ruin my own Christmas day if I've not seen our little red friend by the day after boxing day I'll test. I don't really drink a lot so it's not a problem... Plus would be like you say a lovely late Xmas present and a superb way to see the new year in! I'm watching boys play computer games and I'm very hungry... I'm hoping epo help us this cycle I really do. I've recently come off anti depressants and I think they can play with your cm, plus epo helps balance hormones so are a nice substitute for the anti d's! I need to get on a computer and read these messages properly! Xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> To be sure ladies, I'm cheered by the fact that because of my stupid cycles of I've not seen af by Christmas day (this cycle) there will be a good chance I'm preggers!! Isn't this cool? Christmas day and still, i'll be cheered up if i'm in for another bfn :)
> 
> Everyone else have a good night?
> 
> X x x :)
> 
> that is cool! My next AF will be due on Christmas too! I think I found my 1st test buddy for next cycle :happydance: that's the best christmas present I could ever ask for, a BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you are out just yet Newbie :winkwink:. You never know, :witch: might change her mind and visit someone else instead.
> 
> In case if you are not lucky
> 
> Newbie :flower: and Jaynie :flower:, can I be your testing buddy, please? If I get to that point next cycle :wacko: and nasty :witch: doesn't surprise me before my chance to test. My AF still hasn't arrived properly, 2.day of spotting, but morning looked like that was it. Sure she'll be here tomorrow. Will have to correct my ticker.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: aw, you're so sweet emandi! of course we can all be test buddies! the 3 christmas musketeers!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Emandi! That's poo. ... can't we just find the :witch: redundant and all get our :bfp:'s?? Sounds like a good plan to me! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Sorry the :witch: is on her way Emandi :hug: 

xGingex, OMG have I sabotaged your graph and changed all your temps for mine??!! It's true I entered FF through your link but I then joined myself, and they e-mailed me my password etc and I filled in my new chart, so how is it that I've managed to be on your one? I hope I haven't somehow replaced all your data with mine?!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just settling down to BnB when I have a summons to go and help my SS with his English homework....:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> To be sure ladies, I'm cheered by the fact that because of my stupid cycles of I've not seen af by Christmas day (this cycle) there will be a good chance I'm preggers!! Isn't this cool? Christmas day and still, i'll be cheered up if i'm in for another bfn :)
> 
> Everyone else have a good night?
> 
> X x x :)
> 
> that is cool! My next AF will be due on Christmas too! I think I found my 1st test buddy for next cycle :happydance: that's the best christmas present I could ever ask for, a BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you are out just yet Newbie :winkwink:. You never know, :witch: might change her mind and visit someone else instead.
> 
> In case if you are not lucky
> 
> Newbie :flower: and Jaynie :flower:, can I be your testing buddy, please? If I get to that point next cycle :wacko: and nasty :witch: doesn't surprise me before my chance to test. My AF still hasn't arrived properly, 2.day of spotting, but morning looked like that was it. Sure she'll be here tomorrow. Will have to correct my ticker.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: aw, you're so sweet emandi! of course we can all be test buddies! the 3 christmas musketeers!Click to expand...

Can we make it the 4 musketeers? Or I could be one of your horses or something? I'll only be a week behind you...:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

hope yourall well turtles xxxx sorry about all the :af: :hugs::hugs:

had a lovely lazy day at home just what I needed as I seem to have too much fun and not enough sleep at the mo 

Might try for one more :sex: tonight but after that I am going on strike ! 

poor hubby looks knackered, 

x


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Why do you feel so negative about catching the eggy this cycle? Just curious you know... hmm... AF is due for me 4 days before yours is due for you (according to your ticker). I really am curious to see if I am going to start "on time" this cycle... considering everything, you know? 

Well ladies, this Sunday has had quite a lazy start! I have taken care of everyone but myself! The girls have had their wash and are dressed, fed, and are happily singing to themselves while coloring. My OH has had his wash, is dressed, has been fed, and set in front of the television and... oh me?? I am still in my night clothes. :dohh: So with that being said, I am going to run upstairs and get myself decent for the day. :blush: I'll be back to check in soon!


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Oh Emandi! That's poo. ... can't we just find the :witch: redundant and all get our :bfp:'s?? Sounds like a good plan to me! :happydance:

Thanks Molly:hugs:, and what about you? I thought you were going to test today ... ???
Are all your visitors gone now?
BTW, guess what! I dreamt about kitten :haha:. (I didn't have any pregnant dreams last cycle tho.)
Hope your DD is ok(ish) now :awww:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> To be sure ladies, I'm cheered by the fact that because of my stupid cycles of I've not seen af by Christmas day (this cycle) there will be a good chance I'm preggers!! Isn't this cool? Christmas day and still, i'll be cheered up if i'm in for another bfn :)
> 
> Everyone else have a good night?
> 
> X x x :)
> 
> that is cool! My next AF will be due on Christmas too! I think I found my 1st test buddy for next cycle :happydance: that's the best christmas present I could ever ask for, a BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you are out just yet Newbie :winkwink:. You never know, :witch: might change her mind and visit someone else instead.
> 
> In case if you are not lucky
> 
> Newbie :flower: and Jaynie :flower:, can I be your testing buddy, please? If I get to that point next cycle :wacko: and nasty :witch: doesn't surprise me before my chance to test. My AF still hasn't arrived properly, 2.day of spotting, but morning looked like that was it. Sure she'll be here tomorrow. Will have to correct my ticker.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: aw, you're so sweet emandi! of course we can all be test buddies! the 3 christmas musketeers!Click to expand...
> 
> Can we make it the 4 musketeers? Or I could be one of your horses or something? I'll only be a week behind you...:flower:Click to expand...

Never you mind :flower:, please do :friends:. 
Even if you get your :bfp: :haha:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> hope yourall well turtles xxxx sorry about all the :af: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> had a lovely lazy day at home just what I needed as I seem to have too much fun and not enough sleep at the mo
> 
> Might try for one more :sex: tonight but after that I am going on strike !
> 
> poor hubby looks knackered,
> 
> x

Poor Crunchie and her DH :haha:.
I think you deserve your :bfp: after such a marathon. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Why do you feel so negative about catching the eggy this cycle? Just curious you know... hmm... AF is due for me 4 days before yours is due for you (according to your ticker). I really am curious to see if I am going to start "on time" this cycle... considering everything, you know?
> 
> Well ladies, this Sunday has had quite a lazy start! I have taken care of everyone but myself! The girls have had their wash and are dressed, fed, and are happily singing to themselves while coloring. My OH has had his wash, is dressed, has been fed, and set in front of the television and... oh me?? I am still in my night clothes. :dohh: So with that being said, I am going to run upstairs and get myself decent for the day. :blush: I'll be back to check in soon!

It's so weird that you're beginning your day, I'm just winding down for an early night! What a lovely image that is, your girls singing and colouring. I tried some big fat wax crayons out with LO the other day, she just tried to eat them of course!! 
Well in answer to your question I just feel that I'd have noticed at least some little thing by now, and my other 2 pregnancies I had inflated ouch ouch boobs really early on, so I can't imagine conception without!
That said, I've just been looking at that symptoms site Emandi posted the link to, and lots of women don't have sore boobs until 10 or 11 dpo, and some not at all, so maybe I shouldn't fixate on the boobs too much! 
Oh well it all comes to the same in the 2WW, symptoms or not you still obsess over them:wacko::fool::shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

Hello Ladies!! :thumbup::flower:

I was going to catch up on the recent posts that i've missed but before i even clicked on the thread i saw the *FANTASTIC NEWS....*

*5 BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Quite frankly there are not enough :happydance: for me to express how excited i am for the newly graduated PREGGY TURTLES!!! :winkwink:

*A MASSIVE CONGRATS TO* SQM!!! and defo loads of :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:!!!!

AND ALSO A MASSIVE CONGRATS TO CAMO!!! don't think i've seen u on here before so *WELCOME* from all us loonies!! :thumbup:

Sending all of u lovely myrtles (and turtles :winkwink:) *GREAT BIG* :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!!!

I'm on :cloud9: for u both!! Sorry for all the CAPS... can u tell i'm excited?! :winkwink:

Hope everyone of u lovely ladies are ok? And the LO's?

Must go and catch up on what else has been happening!! :coffee:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

*AHEM* one more quick thing.....

:hi::hi::hi::hi:

*HOLLYMONKEY*

I was glancing at your siggy and i see that u are TTC buddies with....:cry:EVERYONE but me?! :blush::cry: Awww have i been banished from the like list? :haha::winkwink:

:shrug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> hope yourall well turtles xxxx sorry about all the :af: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> had a lovely lazy day at home just what I needed as I seem to have too much fun and not enough sleep at the mo
> 
> Might try for one more :sex: tonight but after that I am going on strike !
> 
> poor hubby looks knackered,
> 
> x
> 
> Poor Crunchie and her DH :haha:.
> I think you deserve your :bfp: after such a marathon. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll certainly be awarding you an A grade for effort again:amartass:

Well done, you deserve a rest. DH and I didn't manage the Sunday night session (do CBFM's only give peak readings over the weekend? Very convenient:winkwink:) after my peak weekend, he'd had enough by then!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Why do you feel so negative about catching the eggy this cycle? Just curious you know... hmm... AF is due for me 4 days before yours is due for you (according to your ticker). I really am curious to see if I am going to start "on time" this cycle... considering everything, you know?
> 
> Well ladies, this Sunday has had quite a lazy start! I have taken care of everyone but myself! The girls have had their wash and are dressed, fed, and are happily singing to themselves while coloring. My OH has had his wash, is dressed, has been fed, and set in front of the television and... oh me?? I am still in my night clothes. :dohh: So with that being said, I am going to run upstairs and get myself decent for the day. :blush: I'll be back to check in soon!
> 
> It's so weird that you're beginning your day, I'm just winding down for an early night! What a lovely image that is, your girls singing and colouring. I tried some big fat wax crayons out with LO the other day, she just tried to eat them of course!!
> Well in answer to your question I just feel that I'd have noticed at least some little thing by now, and my other 2 pregnancies I had inflated ouch ouch boobs really early on, so I can't imagine conception without!
> That said, I've just been looking at that symptoms site Emandi posted the link to, and lots of women don't have sore boobs until 10 or 11 dpo, and some not at all, so maybe I shouldn't fixate on the boobs too much!
> Oh well it all comes to the same in the 2WW, symptoms or not you still obsess over them:wacko::fool::shrug:Click to expand...

Holly! You are obsessed with them boobs! :holly::holly::holly: (just noticed, there is 'holly' written next to that charming jumping lady with bouncing whappies :haha::haha::haha:).
When I was pregnant with Em I didn't have sore boobs at all and they were not any bigger either (even I really wished ... :blush: ).
Holly = :holly: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> *AHEM* one more quick thing.....
> 
> :hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> *HOLLYMONKEY*
> 
> I was glancing at your siggy and i see that u are TTC buddies with....:cry:EVERYONE but me?! :blush::cry: Awww have i been banished from the like list? :haha::winkwink:
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

There you are my lovely:friends:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Emandi! That's poo. ... can't we just find the :witch: redundant and all get our :bfp:'s?? Sounds like a good plan to me! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly:hugs:, and what about you? I thought you were going to test today ... ???
> Are all your visitors gone now?
> BTW, guess what! I dreamt about kitten :haha:. (I didn't have any pregnant dreams last cycle tho.)
> Hope your DD is ok(ish) now :awww:.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I've decided to wait to test until AF is late (only has to be a day late mind you! :winkwink:) I feel like I would be jinxing myself by testing early. :haha: All visitors are gone now. :thumbup: Ooo! Kitten dreams! Yay!! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Why do you feel so negative about catching the eggy this cycle? Just curious you know... hmm... AF is due for me 4 days before yours is due for you (according to your ticker). I really am curious to see if I am going to start "on time" this cycle... considering everything, you know?
> 
> Well ladies, this Sunday has had quite a lazy start! I have taken care of everyone but myself! The girls have had their wash and are dressed, fed, and are happily singing to themselves while coloring. My OH has had his wash, is dressed, has been fed, and set in front of the television and... oh me?? I am still in my night clothes. :dohh: So with that being said, I am going to run upstairs and get myself decent for the day. :blush: I'll be back to check in soon!
> 
> It's so weird that you're beginning your day, I'm just winding down for an early night! What a lovely image that is, your girls singing and colouring. I tried some big fat wax crayons out with LO the other day, she just tried to eat them of course!!
> Well in answer to your question I just feel that I'd have noticed at least some little thing by now, and my other 2 pregnancies I had inflated ouch ouch boobs really early on, so I can't imagine conception without!
> That said, I've just been looking at that symptoms site Emandi posted the link to, and lots of women don't have sore boobs until 10 or 11 dpo, and some not at all, so maybe I shouldn't fixate on the boobs too much!
> Oh well it all comes to the same in the 2WW, symptoms or not you still obsess over them:wacko::fool::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly! You are obsessed with them boobs! :holly::holly::holly: (just noticed, there is 'holly' written next to that charming jumping lady with bouncing whappies :haha::haha::haha:).
> When I was pregnant with Em I didn't have sore boobs at all and they were not any bigger either (even I really wished ...).
> Holly = :holly: :haha:Click to expand...

Now I'm not sure but I've always suspected Stillwaiting, one of my buddies, put that bouncy boob holly in, it wasn't there before and then it appeared one day and I think it may have been her..:holly: 

Wow you didn't have sore whappy tats! A real live example, coz Kit_cat had at least a wonky one. But my temps are down too:growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

I might test tonight. I did last night and of course it was negative. Next time I pee, I'll do it in a cup and if it's dark enough I'll test.


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-chips.gifWe ate at friends for lunch and I ate so much I don't think I have room for dinner


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Why do you feel so negative about catching the eggy this cycle? Just curious you know... hmm... AF is due for me 4 days before yours is due for you (according to your ticker). I really am curious to see if I am going to start "on time" this cycle... considering everything, you know?
> 
> Well ladies, this Sunday has had quite a lazy start! I have taken care of everyone but myself! The girls have had their wash and are dressed, fed, and are happily singing to themselves while coloring. My OH has had his wash, is dressed, has been fed, and set in front of the television and... oh me?? I am still in my night clothes. :dohh: So with that being said, I am going to run upstairs and get myself decent for the day. :blush: I'll be back to check in soon!
> 
> It's so weird that you're beginning your day, I'm just winding down for an early night! What a lovely image that is, your girls singing and colouring. I tried some big fat wax crayons out with LO the other day, she just tried to eat them of course!!
> Well in answer to your question I just feel that I'd have noticed at least some little thing by now, and my other 2 pregnancies I had inflated ouch ouch boobs really early on, so I can't imagine conception without!
> That said, I've just been looking at that symptoms site Emandi posted the link to, and lots of women don't have sore boobs until 10 or 11 dpo, and some not at all, so maybe I shouldn't fixate on the boobs too much!
> Oh well it all comes to the same in the 2WW, symptoms or not you still obsess over them:wacko::fool::shrug:Click to expand...

It's 1138 here. I wish I was in Paris right now... I could be having an early night right now too! :haha: Well, I am all full of doubt for this cycle- my biggest reason for doubt you already know but in the shower just now I felt some very distinct pre-AF symptoms/twinges. Blah. Plus, I am feeling a bit cranky. :growlmad: I need a cup of coffee... hmm... :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Emandi! That's poo. ... can't we just find the :witch: redundant and all get our :bfp:'s?? Sounds like a good plan to me! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly:hugs:, and what about you? I thought you were going to test today ... ???
> Are all your visitors gone now?
> BTW, guess what! I dreamt about kitten :haha:. (I didn't have any pregnant dreams last cycle tho.)
> Hope your DD is ok(ish) now :awww:.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've decided to wait to test until AF is late (only has to be a day late mind you! :winkwink:) I feel like I would be jinxing myself by testing early. :haha: All visitors are gone now. :thumbup: Ooo! Kitten dreams! Yay!! :rofl:Click to expand...

You're very patient Molly, I start testing way too early at the mo. Just a phase I'm going through I guess, I may be more rational next round:wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: nooo holly you need to look for the link similar to the one i posted (its in home page options above all the clickable dates :D) Ill be using my CBFM next cycle no doubt, and have to go for 7dpo bloods :D Finally getting progress :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Why do you feel so negative about catching the eggy this cycle? Just curious you know... hmm... AF is due for me 4 days before yours is due for you (according to your ticker). I really am curious to see if I am going to start "on time" this cycle... considering everything, you know?
> 
> Well ladies, this Sunday has had quite a lazy start! I have taken care of everyone but myself! The girls have had their wash and are dressed, fed, and are happily singing to themselves while coloring. My OH has had his wash, is dressed, has been fed, and set in front of the television and... oh me?? I am still in my night clothes. :dohh: So with that being said, I am going to run upstairs and get myself decent for the day. :blush: I'll be back to check in soon!
> 
> It's so weird that you're beginning your day, I'm just winding down for an early night! What a lovely image that is, your girls singing and colouring. I tried some big fat wax crayons out with LO the other day, she just tried to eat them of course!!
> Well in answer to your question I just feel that I'd have noticed at least some little thing by now, and my other 2 pregnancies I had inflated ouch ouch boobs really early on, so I can't imagine conception without!
> That said, I've just been looking at that symptoms site Emandi posted the link to, and lots of women don't have sore boobs until 10 or 11 dpo, and some not at all, so maybe I shouldn't fixate on the boobs too much!
> Oh well it all comes to the same in the 2WW, symptoms or not you still obsess over them:wacko::fool::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's 1138 here. I wish I was in Paris right now... I could be having an early night right now too! :haha: Well, I am all full of doubt for this cycle- my biggest reason for doubt you already know but in the shower just now I felt some very distinct pre-AF symptoms/twinges. Blah. Plus, I am feeling a bit cranky. :growlmad: I need a cup of coffee... hmm... :wohoo:Click to expand...

Now AF type cramps I have less distrust of than other symptoms. Spotting I can't be doing with, it's too ambiguous, but cramping I only get with the bleeding at AF, so without bleeding it _could_ be a good sign?:thumbup:

It was lovely at our friends, log fire, and they had their Christmas tree up already, just one problem- it meant I couldn't get any cross stitch done today:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Why do you feel so negative about catching the eggy this cycle? Just curious you know... hmm... AF is due for me 4 days before yours is due for you (according to your ticker). I really am curious to see if I am going to start "on time" this cycle... considering everything, you know?
> 
> Well ladies, this Sunday has had quite a lazy start! I have taken care of everyone but myself! The girls have had their wash and are dressed, fed, and are happily singing to themselves while coloring. My OH has had his wash, is dressed, has been fed, and set in front of the television and... oh me?? I am still in my night clothes. :dohh: So with that being said, I am going to run upstairs and get myself decent for the day. :blush: I'll be back to check in soon!
> 
> It's so weird that you're beginning your day, I'm just winding down for an early night! What a lovely image that is, your girls singing and colouring. I tried some big fat wax crayons out with LO the other day, she just tried to eat them of course!!
> Well in answer to your question I just feel that I'd have noticed at least some little thing by now, and my other 2 pregnancies I had inflated ouch ouch boobs really early on, so I can't imagine conception without!
> That said, I've just been looking at that symptoms site Emandi posted the link to, and lots of women don't have sore boobs until 10 or 11 dpo, and some not at all, so maybe I shouldn't fixate on the boobs too much!
> Oh well it all comes to the same in the 2WW, symptoms or not you still obsess over them:wacko::fool::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's 1138 here. I wish I was in Paris right now... I could be having an early night right now too! :haha: Well, I am all full of doubt for this cycle- my biggest reason for doubt you already know but in the shower just now I felt some very distinct pre-AF symptoms/twinges. Blah. Plus, I am feeling a bit cranky. :growlmad: I need a cup of coffee... hmm... :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Now AF type cramps I have less distrust of than other symptoms. Spotting I can't be doing with, it's too ambiguous, but cramping I only get with the bleeding at AF, so without bleeding it _could_ be a good sign?:thumbup:
> 
> It was lovely at our friends, log fire, and they had their Christmas tree up already, just one problem- it meant I couldn't get any cross stitch done today:cry:Click to expand...

Last year I had our tree up by the middle of Nov. I was so excited! :haha: This year... yeah, still not up. :nope: Ahh well, it'll be up soon I expect. No cross stitching for you today! Oh how :cry: ... Well, you do have tomorrow! :thumbup: OH is going out of town again tomorrow but only until Thursday... we hope. I'll have tested by then but... :shrug: that's okay.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :wave:

Commiserations to all those for whom :witch: has caught up with :cry: but also good luck to all those about to embark upon testing in the coming days. 

I wish for BFPs for each and every one of you (whether this cycle or not)....after all, we can't spoil the momentum so far can we?? :winkwink:

Oh, and Holly.....I have run out of ways to say how utterly adorable your LO is, but that pic is an absolute peach! :haha: The caption is perfect!

Love, luck and :dust: to you all 

Kit x


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Why do you feel so negative about catching the eggy this cycle? Just curious you know... hmm... AF is due for me 4 days before yours is due for you (according to your ticker). I really am curious to see if I am going to start "on time" this cycle... considering everything, you know?
> 
> Well ladies, this Sunday has had quite a lazy start! I have taken care of everyone but myself! The girls have had their wash and are dressed, fed, and are happily singing to themselves while coloring. My OH has had his wash, is dressed, has been fed, and set in front of the television and... oh me?? I am still in my night clothes. :dohh: So with that being said, I am going to run upstairs and get myself decent for the day. :blush: I'll be back to check in soon!
> 
> It's so weird that you're beginning your day, I'm just winding down for an early night! What a lovely image that is, your girls singing and colouring. I tried some big fat wax crayons out with LO the other day, she just tried to eat them of course!!
> Well in answer to your question I just feel that I'd have noticed at least some little thing by now, and my other 2 pregnancies I had inflated ouch ouch boobs really early on, so I can't imagine conception without!
> That said, I've just been looking at that symptoms site Emandi posted the link to, and lots of women don't have sore boobs until 10 or 11 dpo, and some not at all, so maybe I shouldn't fixate on the boobs too much!
> Oh well it all comes to the same in the 2WW, symptoms or not you still obsess over them:wacko::fool::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly! You are obsessed with them boobs! :holly::holly::holly: (just noticed, there is 'holly' written next to that charming jumping lady with bouncing whappies :haha::haha::haha:).
> When I was pregnant with Em I didn't have sore boobs at all and they were not any bigger either (even I really wished ...).
> Holly = :holly: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm not sure but I've always suspected Stillwaiting, one of my buddies, put that bouncy boob holly in, it wasn't there before and then it appeared one day and I think it may have been her..:holly:
> 
> Wow you didn't have sore whappy tats! A real live example, coz Kit_cat had at least a wonky one. But my temps are down too:growlmad:Click to expand...

hey holllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
I have HUGE ....:holly: yes as well as huge frankinfeet but mine didnt hurt when I got pregnant so keep up the PMA ! they hurt more around ovulation 

xxxxx


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> *AHEM* one more quick thing.....
> 
> :hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> *HOLLYMONKEY*
> 
> I was glancing at your siggy and i see that u are TTC buddies with....:cry:EVERYONE but me?! :blush::cry: Awww have i been banished from the like list? :haha::winkwink:
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> There you are my lovely:friends:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yayyyy!! Thanks hun!:thumbup:

:friends:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I just watched ' 16 and pregnant' the Leah one. She got pregnant with twins after a month of being with her rebound boyfriend at 16. Jeez. Why is it so easy for so many people?

Why don't I need to pee yet? I guess at least it will more than likely be strong enough to test


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> hey holllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> I have HUGE ....:holly: yes as well as huge frankinfeet but mine didnt hurt when I got pregnant so keep up the PMA ! they hurt more around ovulation
> 
> xxxxx

At least your frankenboobs are in proportion with your feet:haha:
My boobs used to hurt around ovulation too but since having baby they don't anymore, I think she sucked the life out of them over those 7 months of breastfeeding! Nom Nom


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey holllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> I have HUGE ....:holly: yes as well as huge frankinfeet but mine didnt hurt when I got pregnant so keep up the PMA ! they hurt more around ovulation
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> At least your frankenboobs are in proportion with your feet:haha:
> My boobs used to hurt around ovulation too but since having baby they don't anymore, I think she sucked the life out of them over those 7 months of breastfeeding! Nom NomClick to expand...

naughtly little monkey she is !!!! :haha:

I dont have the PMA this month though, I feel relaxed but I feel like Its going to take a while yet ...does that make sense :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Commiserations to all those for whom :witch: has caught up with :cry: but also good luck to all those about to embark upon testing in the coming days.
> 
> I wish for BFPs for each and every one of you (whether this cycle or not)....after all, we can't spoil the momentum so far can we?? :winkwink:
> 
> Oh, and Holly.....I have run out of ways to say how utterly adorable your LO is, but that pic is an absolute peach! :haha: The caption is perfect!
> 
> Love, luck and :dust: to you all
> 
> Kit x

Thankyou:hugs: I wouldn't come near LO with that raspberry of yours on your ticker, she'd gobble it up. Her favourite food is raspberries, she can eat a whole bowl full:munch: And you know that smiley really does look like my LO eating raspberries! She doesn't look in the bowl, just digs in with her hand like that, and has the same facial expressions! 

Hope you and your sis are doing well xxx https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/femme-enceinte.gif


----------



## Mollykins

I just reheated some of the homemade franken-soup I made last night (I call it franken-soup when I am experimenting and just tossing stuff together ;) ) Turned out well! Anyway, reheated some for lunch and now I have the worst sweet tooth... mmm... chocolate! Any of you ladies have some chocolate?? AF or pre- :bfp: symptom?? :rofl: 

Kit- I WANT PURPLE TOES!!! :hissy: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey holllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> I have HUGE ....:holly: yes as well as huge frankinfeet but mine didnt hurt when I got pregnant so keep up the PMA ! they hurt more around ovulation
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> At least your frankenboobs are in proportion with your feet:haha:
> My boobs used to hurt around ovulation too but since having baby they don't anymore, I think she sucked the life out of them over those 7 months of breastfeeding! Nom NomClick to expand...
> 
> naughtly little monkey she is !!!! :haha:
> 
> I dont have the PMA this month though, I feel relaxed but I feel like Its going to take a while yet ...does that make sense :wacko:Click to expand...

Ah indeed it can be a long road https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/bonhomme-orange-marche.gif
But you had 3 bars, and BD'd on time, so there's always a chance....:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I just reheated some of the homemade franken-soup I made last night (I call it franken-soup when I am experimenting and just tossing stuff together ;) ) Turned out well! Anyway, reheated some for lunch and now I have the worst sweet tooth... mmm... chocolate! Any of you ladies have some chocolate?? AF or pre- :bfp: symptom?? :rofl:
> 
> Kit- I WANT PURPLE TOES!!! :hissy: :brat: :hissy:

:haha: Franken-soup!:rofl:

I want a Big Franken Positive :bfp:

Purple toes? I missed the bit about purple toes....


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just reheated some of the homemade franken-soup I made last night (I call it franken-soup when I am experimenting and just tossing stuff together ;) ) Turned out well! Anyway, reheated some for lunch and now I have the worst sweet tooth... mmm... chocolate! Any of you ladies have some chocolate?? AF or pre- :bfp: symptom?? :rofl:
> 
> Kit- I WANT PURPLE TOES!!! :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
> 
> :haha: Franken-soup!:rofl:
> 
> I want a Big Franken Positive :bfp:
> 
> Purple toes? I missed the bit about purple toes....Click to expand...

It's called Franken-soup until I perfect it, then I name it. :haha:

Purple toes came about before I started this thread... I was pm'ing Kit and made the comment that I wished our toes turned purple when we were pregnant. Silly I know but.... I WANT WANT WANT PURPLE TOES!! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: ...:rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

Bright shining White negative boooo but trinitymum goes to show that 8/9DPO is too early!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Bright shining White negative boooo but trinitymum goes to show that 8/9DPO is too early!

That's right! She got a bfn, or stn (<-------how's that for PMA?!!), on 8 and 9 dpo but oh, on that wonderful 10th day! and it wasn't even FMU :thumbup: So you definitely are not out. Fx'ed for your BFP this month doll!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Holly, u absolutely can join our trio! :friends: ...however, I'm keeping fx'ed tightly for your bfp this month! your :baby: deserves it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want purple toes too then!:hissy:

I hope your cravings are BFP ones Molly:hugs:

Sarahchka- yep, still early days, are your tests 10iu? Still v early...

I'm off to beddy-byes...GOODNIGHT ALL :flower::sleep:

Molly you're living in what's soon to be my yesterday. Freaky https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/momie.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/614/614303w5be2uz94x.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Holly, u absolutely can join our trio! :friends: ...however, I'm keeping fx'ed tightly for your bfp this month! your :baby: deserves it!

Aw thankyou! I don't have the vibe for this month being my BFP given my total lack of symptoms but at least I have company for the next go:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I know what you mean. Even though I've never been pregnant I'm placing all my faith in symptoms! I feel when my BFP is finally on the way my body will let me know... or at least I hope it will! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes* xgingex *I'll avoid FF altogether maybe- it may be the safest thing for me and my computer illiterate self to do:wacko:
Unless you want to share a chart with me next month, we could do alternate days?:fool::haha:
Sorry if I did mess up your data.:flower: Gosh I'm always getting myself into embarrasing pickles:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> I know what you mean. Even though I've never been pregnant I'm placing all my faith in symptoms! I feel when my BFP is finally on the way my body will let me know... or at least I hope it will! :haha:

Yeah my body's always let me know before, even if it was in retrospect that I recognised the symptoms, they were nonetheless deffo there!
Must get to bed Night night:kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

molly I've been eating chocolate all week!:blush: and I'm not even a huge fan of chocolate


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I want purple toes too then!:hissy:

Ok, anyone else for purple franken-toes then? :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I think there's an evap line. I looked at the test just now and there is a colourless line if you hold it up to the light. That's an evap right? At certain angles it looks like the palest of pale pink lines but at other angles you cant even see it at all


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OMG I think there's an evap line. I looked at the test just now and there is a colourless line if you hold it up to the light. That's an evap right? At certain angles it looks like the palest of pale pink lines but at other angles you cant even see it at all

Ooooooo, was just about to turn in but can't now!!!!! Did the line come up within the time limit? :happydance: Am so hoping......


----------



## newbie_ttc

the plot thickens Sarachka!!! :happydance: I have no idea what an evap looks like tho, sorry! I guess there isn't a point in posting a pic is there? sounds like u need to test again!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I want purple toes too then!:hissy:
> 
> Ok, anyone else for purple franken-toes then? :winkwink:Click to expand...

if it leads to a BFP sign me up pls!!


----------



## Sarachka

Nah kitcat, its an evap, and now I cant see it at all. In fact I cant really see anything after staring into my lamp at the line or non-line. It came up after 50 mins


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes* xgingex *I'll avoid FF altogether maybe- it may be the safest thing for me and my computer illiterate self to do:wacko:
> Unless you want to share a chart with me next month, we could do alternate days?:fool::haha:
> Sorry if I did mess up your data.:flower: Gosh I'm always getting myself into embarrasing pickles:blush:

No you didnt mess with my data it just redirected me to my home page :flower: Click my ticker you can look at my chart :D


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Nah kitcat, its an evap, and now I cant see it at all. In fact I cant really see anything after staring into my lamp at the line or non-line. It came up after 50 mins

Hmmmm, well you are only 8DPO, so it's really early....and it is possible a little something is desperately trying to show.......I'm thinking you are very much in my dear :thumbup: Can't wait for your next test :happydance:

x


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I want purple toes too then!:hissy:
> 
> Ok, anyone else for purple franken-toes then? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> if it leads to a BFP sign me up pls!!Click to expand...

No worries newbie....I've ordered you a purple franken-toe as well :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Nah kitcat, its an evap, and now I cant see it at all. In fact I cant really see anything after staring into my lamp at the line or non-line. It came up after 50 mins
> 
> Hmmmm, well you are only 8DPO, so it's really early....and it is possible a little something is desperately trying to show.......I'm thinking you are very much in my dear :thumbup: Can't wait for your next test :happydance:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thanks love. Hopefully it's the start of something beautiful!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Would it be nice if your pee turned pink when pregnant or something, would make life far easier! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

x-ginge-x said:


> Would it be nice if your pee turned pink when pregnant or something, would make life far easier! :haha:

I think we would all be saying does my pee look slightly pink? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: hi zoie, how's it been going doll? Just noticed your tickers... IVF is a new development? i can't remember hearing about it before. how did this come about hun?


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Would it be nice if your pee turned pink when pregnant or something, would make life far easier! :haha:

Pink wee for a girl and blue wee for a boy yes? Might as well make it a gender and pregnancy indicator! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- when were you going to test again? I'm sorry for being so forgetful! I know you just told me! :blush: 

I am SO tired. I fell asleep at 1815 on the couch! So glad my OH was okay with me taking a quick :sleep: He entertained our DD's until their bedtime then woke me so I could go say goodnight to them. :) I made the mistake of coming back downstairs onto the couch, started nodding off again and he said, "Why don't you go up and snuggle into those warm new sheets?" (We just bought some very cozy microfleece sheets.) Of course though, I couldn't be bothered to go back up those terribly long stairs and told him as much and then fell back asleep for an hour on the couch. Woke up with heartburn but was hungry and nauseous- the only thing that sounded right was nutella on toast. Have to feed that chocolate craving huh? :haha: So now here I am... posting on a thread where all the other members are sleeping soundly over the pond... (with a couple here in the states!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:
My temp is way down again, I am sooooo not pregnant.:cry:

I hate evap lines, all my tests have them, since I scrutinise them under bright spotlights! It'll look kind of like an OPK at non-ovulatory time Sarachka, a definate line but really faint, and come up within 5 mins, and you'll know it when you see it! Forget anything coming up after the time limit, it's probably evap. Mind you if it's pink in colour then that sounds promising-do one this morning..:winkwink: I have good vibes for you since your whappies hurt..

LO is calling me, must dash:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to try to hold off until Wednesday but we all know that won't happen.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to try to hold off until Wednesday but we all know that won't happen.

:haha: I started writing the same thing then deleted it since it seemed a bit farfetched!!

Just opened the shutters and....WE HAVE SNOW here, big snow!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/minisnowman1.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I actually find that the second cup of tea of the morning is almost as nice, if not nicer than, the first. :coffee:Maybe because the 2nd one is more relaxed because LO has had her breakfast and has rushed off to empty out her toybox in the living room so I can really enjoy it.

The friends we went to yesterday were egging us on to have another baby, not knowing that the project was already in full swing. And everytime DH expressed a doubt about having 4 kids the couple would blow it away, and talked about the tax benefits of 4 kids, the importance to LO to have a playmate close in age etc etc It was music to my ears, anyone would have thought I was paying them to come out with all that stuff! And they even said we need to go away on holiday, Rome or somewhere, so it happens without stress (they've been through it twice for their boys, and for the 2nd one it really just was not happening, and they went to Rome and Bingo!) We can't get to Rome at the moment, but my next O will be at Christmas, so maybe that will be enough of a distraction to make it happen without too much fussing. The Lab might be closed next O...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/snoel.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes* xgingex *I'll avoid FF altogether maybe- it may be the safest thing for me and my computer illiterate self to do:wacko:
> Unless you want to share a chart with me next month, we could do alternate days?:fool::haha:
> Sorry if I did mess up your data.:flower: Gosh I'm always getting myself into embarrasing pickles:blush:
> 
> No you didnt mess with my data it just redirected me to my home page :flower: Click my ticker you can look at my chart :DClick to expand...

Phew!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Would it be nice if your pee turned pink when pregnant or something, would make life far easier! :haha:

You'd think that in this day and age there'd be some kind of device to detect fertilization, we've put man on the moon after all. I must work on inventing the _HollyMonkey Conceptor-Detector_- I could make a fortune! But it would take the magic out a bit, and what would us girls have to talk about! I guess we'd be comparing the loudness of the 'beep' on our HMCD's, "it was only a really faint beep..."


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies, Holly a trip to Rome sounds fab .... Can't u slip that in between Xmas and all your craft making ???

If I got my peak on Friday want dpo does that make me really ? 

Thought I would try for a symptom a day as past month I let everyone down. ??

All have a great day !!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning everyone! :flower:

How are we all today? 

I've just had my breakfast at work so I'm all full up now! Hehe!

Got a quick question....

I'm due to O in about 3 days (I'm on CD 14 and usually O on CD 17!)...

What would u say were the best days to BD, before and after, to make sure we cover all our bases to get our Xmas :bfp:?

Catch up with the posts when I'm on my lunch!
:winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Would it be nice if your pee turned pink when pregnant or something, would make life far easier! :haha:
> 
> Pink wee for a girl and blue wee for a boy yes? Might as well make it a gender and pregnancy indicator! :hugs:Click to expand...

I would so spend ALL my money on gender predicted tests!!!

Holly, send some snow our way please! I can't wait to buy a tree this week and get all christmassy

2 birthdays to get thru first


----------



## firstbaby25

Just testing my new signature... Looking for ginge's post on how to get a turtle on there next :)... See below. I was that excited Sarachka that I showed my OH!!


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- when were you going to test again? I'm sorry for being so forgetful! I know you just told me! :blush:
> 
> I am SO tired. I fell asleep at 1815 on the couch! So glad my OH was okay with me taking a quick :sleep: He entertained our DD's until their bedtime then woke me so I could go say goodnight to them. :) I made the mistake of coming back downstairs onto the couch, started nodding off again and he said, "Why don't you go up and snuggle into those warm new sheets?" (We just bought some very cozy microfleece sheets.) Of course though, I couldn't be bothered to go back up those terribly long stairs and told him as much and then fell back asleep for an hour on the couch. Woke up with heartburn but was hungry and nauseous- the only thing that sounded right was nutella on toast. Have to feed that chocolate craving huh? :haha: So now here I am... posting on a thread where all the other members are sleeping soundly over the pond... (with a couple here in the states!)

Molly! You must be pregnant! :test::test::test:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I just watched ' 16 and pregnant' the Leah one. She got pregnant with twins after a month of being with her rebound boyfriend at 16. Jeez. Why is it so easy for so many people?
> 
> Why don't I need to pee yet? I guess at least it will more than likely be strong enough to test

Sarachka I seen this a few times and my sister is one of these people that did just that (though she was 22 but as I said in an earlier post they are super fertile my mum and sister and can get pregnant on their period - my sister has bc pills AND an implant to stop her from getting pregnant). 

However, since deciding to ttc I have had this thought that I wish me and Adam had just been caught... BUT when it happens for us dear, we will KNOW we wanted that baby, that we made our wombs such a lovely home and didn't inadvertently do anything we shouldn't have, we will not have a 'big decision' chat, we will be ready for it, we will have wanted said baby from the minute of conception and furthermore might even be able to pinpoint conception :) They are a few reasons... Others surround our circumstances, there will be less stress you will be in the right situation with your oh etc etc. 

The main thing I think is when me and OH got together we :sex: all the time and had we been stupid probably woulda got pregnant... But we weren't and that was 5 years ago... Now we don't have the same libido or sense of urgency :blush::blush: we will have to TRY to conceive so is probably gonna take a bit longer...


----------



## HollyMonkey

hi emandi:wave:
Are you doing :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::iron: today? Just done 2hrs and it's still only half done:growlmad:

But the sun has come out and with the snow it's beautiful, so will go for a walk with :baby: after lunch.

Molly, please :test: today please please?

Fab Sig Firstbaby:thumbup:

hellooo Trinitymom:wave: Are the effects of pregnancy in easing your MS immediate, or is it when progesterone levels peak that you notice a difference? I was reading about it last night and that they're investigating the use of progesterone to help MS sufferers since pregnant women have some respite. Interesting stuff. Hope it's immediate for you!:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Would it be nice if your pee turned pink when pregnant or something, would make life far easier! :haha:
> 
> You'd think that in this day and age there'd be some kind of device to detect fertilization, we've put man on the moon after all. I must work on inventing the _HollyMonkey Conceptor-Detector_- I could make a fortune! But it would take the magic out a bit, and what would us girls have to talk about! I guess we'd be comparing the loudness of the 'beep' on our HMCD's, "it was only a really faint beep..."Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I just watched ' 16 and pregnant' the Leah one. She got pregnant with twins after a month of being with her rebound boyfriend at 16. Jeez. Why is it so easy for so many people?
> 
> Why don't I need to pee yet? I guess at least it will more than likely be strong enough to test
> 
> Sarachka I seen this a few times and my sister is one of these people that did just that (though she was 22 but as I said in an earlier post they are super fertile my mum and sister and can get pregnant on their period - my sister has bc pills AND an implant to stop her from getting pregnant).
> 
> However, since deciding to ttc I have had this thought that I wish me and Adam had just been caught... BUT when it happens for us dear, we will KNOW we wanted that baby, that we made our wombs such a lovely home and didn't inadvertently do anything we shouldn't have, we will not have a 'big decision' chat, we will be ready for it, we will have wanted said baby from the minute of conception and furthermore might even be able to pinpoint conception :) They are a few reasons... Others surround our circumstances, there will be less stress you will be in the right situation with your oh etc etc.
> 
> The main thing I think is when me and OH got together we :sex: all the time and had we been stupid probably woulda got pregnant... But we weren't and that was 5 years ago... Now we don't have the same libido or sense of urgency :blush::blush: we will have to TRY to conceive so is probably gonna take a bit longer...Click to expand...

I hear you entirely!!!
I personally slightly regret 5 five years of birthcontrol with DH now, those 1st 5yrs. But at the time it seemed right, getting the divorce settled before hatching an egg! But in retrospect I wish I hadn't been so prudent, it would have all worked out anyway since we love each other. We could have had a child that was the fruit of one of our early passionate encounters, he or she would have been a wonderful souvenir! And I'm sure DH's :spermy: and my eggs were raring to go at that time! Why was I so careful?:dohh: I may teach my child/ren that at times a bit of calculated recklessness in life is no bad thing!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Holly! I was going to quote you on the second cup of tea... I'm about to have mine. The snow got us (the rest of the weekend the rest of the UK got it but not us...) So i'm off to have second cup of tea and look at the snow and write back to KitKat who left a rather lovely message on my profile! My niece is with my sister today so i'm thinking i'm going to go and see her because I love her (she's my avatar)... We are due to hear about OH's job today and after finding out that he's currently not earning national minimum wage we are really hoping he gets it!! I had to change my ticker but might use fertility friend because they will have better info about o like clearly it changes when my cycle changes!!

I hate TTC sometimes...

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

is that your niece on your avatar firstbaby? She rocks:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think that Erin (my niece) started the decision for me, she is the fruit of my YOUNGER sisters passion and really it wasn't bad at all we were all super excited including mum and everyone else and even though they aren't together he is a super dad and she is no worse off than other kids at all. Then my gramps died and I was sad he didn't see my children and now here I am ttc. Though to be fair, I only wish we had been caught for it's 'ease' if you will, I am still only 25 and we are still doing a house up! So now is definitely the best time... 

Speaking of which I went to see it yesterday :) it's lovely. We should be able to move in after the new year... Maybe the middle of January :)
Now that cuppa :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Holly! I was going to quote you on the second cup of tea... I'm about to have mine. The snow got us (the rest of the weekend the rest of the UK got it but not us...) So i'm off to have second cup of tea and look at the snow and write back to KitKat who left a rather lovely message on my profile! My niece is with my sister today so i'm thinking i'm going to go and see her because I love her (she's my avatar)... We are due to hear about OH's job today and after finding out that he's currently not earning national minimum wage we are really hoping he gets it!! I had to change my ticker but might use fertility friend because they will have better info about o like clearly it changes when my cycle changes!!
> 
> I hate TTC sometimes...
> 
> Xxx

Me too I hate ttc today. All I want now is an on time AF, if that's late I'll get grumpy like Crunchie:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I think that Erin (my niece) started the decision for me, she is the fruit of my YOUNGER sisters passion and really it wasn't bad at all we were all super excited including mum and everyone else and even though they aren't together he is a super dad and she is no worse off than other kids at all. Then my gramps died and I was sad he didn't see my children and now here I am ttc. Though to be fair, I only wish we had been caught for it's 'ease' if you will, I am still only 25 and we are still doing a house up! So now is definitely the best time...
> 
> Speaking of which I went to see it yesterday :) it's lovely. We should be able to move in after the new year... Maybe the middle of January :)
> Now that cuppa :coffee:

You're fine:flower: you still have time on your side. I started ttc at the age of 31, which seemed ok for a "second relationship"- and although I never ttced the first and fell pregnant within 2 weeks of stopping bc I didn't know about things like miscarriages and the cycle mess they can cause, so didn't fall with LO until I was 33...So I advise anyone to start early since you can't be quite sure of the road ahead... Your career can wait but your eggs won't!

House sounds fab!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, reflections on life over, back to housework:bodyb:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think that Erin (my niece) started the decision for me, she is the fruit of my YOUNGER sisters passion and really it wasn't bad at all we were all super excited including mum and everyone else and even though they aren't together he is a super dad and she is no worse off than other kids at all. Then my gramps died and I was sad he didn't see my children and now here I am ttc. Though to be fair, I only wish we had been caught for it's 'ease' if you will, I am still only 25 and we are still doing a house up! So now is definitely the best time...
> 
> Speaking of which I went to see it yesterday :) it's lovely. We should be able to move in after the new year... Maybe the middle of January :)
> Now that cuppa :coffee:
> 
> You're fine:flower: you still have time on your side. I started ttc at the age of 31, which seemed ok for a "second relationship"- and although I never ttced the first and fell pregnant within 2 weeks of stopping bc I didn't know about things like miscarriages and the cycle mess they can cause, so didn't fall with LO until I was 33...So I advise anyone to start early since you can't be quite sure of the road ahead... Your career can wait but your eggs won't!
> 
> House sounds fab!Click to expand...

VERY profound! Indeed... This is what I began to think. I have the degree now and I can always use it coupled with life experiences of ttc :) I think I will be a better career woman when I have a bambino I think... 

I just hope it doesn't take a long time it's easy to worry like plenty of people fall pregnant straight away and I know I will get worse with time... So i'm hopeful that it takes a year or less! I had coffee instead and the snow had stopped :cry: I LOVE SNOW!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Right, reflections on life over, back to housework:bodyb:

It's so true Holly and first baby.... My husband had to really convience me to come off birth control after our wedding last September. We started in trying in the January and here we are 1 year later !!! I am 31 next year and I could really kick myself that I didn't start this earlier !!!!

But what can u do ? 

Right back to being grumpy x


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah Jaynie, you have a good point.* At least we know our babies will be very much tried for and loved.* Last night OH was giving me a cuddle and put his hand on my stomach with a little too much pressure so I said "oooh be careful don't press too hard!" and he asked excitedly "are you pregnant?!" but I told him I didn't know and it was too early to test.* I told him we'd try a test on Wednesday.*

I've worked here for the last 7 years and worked hard on promotions etc.* I have a house, a job &#8230; one thing I still need is a driving licence!!* But apart from driving, I feel totally ready to have a baby, I'm so sorted it's boring.* I don't really wish we'd been reckless at the start as we've not been together all that long, 8 months.* It's pretty unorthodox but at our ripe old age of 28 I think you just know quite quickly if someone is right or not.*


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooooh I don't have a driving license! I had to stop with my lessons when I got made redundant so that's one thing I will definitely pick back up on when I start my new job on Thursday. It's a double edged sword sarachka, I hear ya, that now you want a baby you want it like yesterday I dig that but I do feel for people that have kids young. I'm from a place where I am the OLDEST person to have not been pregnant... all my friends and my sister were young and all they can tell me about babies is that they're hard and to think about it. Now that's probably true and good advice but they can say that because they didn't 'want' for one, it just happened and then they had to adjust... I know me and my OH have already started to adjust!

I hope this cycle is your :bfp: though Sarachka :) lots of PMA and:dust: headed your way from me.

XOX


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah well i'm the odd one out here, I don't have a job yet but am trying for them, and we don't own the place we are living in its council rented but its so much better than living with parents and I can't drive but I don't mind that :) and I too wish i'd never touched birth control, I first went on it at 14 because of painful periods and it did the job was on it for 3 years then switched to the implant for a year which messed my cycles up pretty badly (some were 73 days long!)I'll never touch BC again and 3 years down the line im still not pregnant only 2 of those years we have been trying though :D


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think that Erin (my niece) started the decision for me, she is the fruit of my YOUNGER sisters passion and really it wasn't bad at all we were all super excited including mum and everyone else and even though they aren't together he is a super dad and she is no worse off than other kids at all. Then my gramps died and I was sad he didn't see my children and now here I am ttc. Though to be fair, I only wish we had been caught for it's 'ease' if you will, I am still only 25 and we are still doing a house up! So now is definitely the best time...
> 
> Speaking of which I went to see it yesterday :) it's lovely. We should be able to move in after the new year... Maybe the middle of January :)
> Now that cuppa :coffee:
> 
> You're fine:flower: you still have time on your side. I started ttc at the age of 31, which seemed ok for a "second relationship"- and although I never ttced the first and fell pregnant within 2 weeks of stopping bc I didn't know about things like miscarriages and the cycle mess they can cause, so didn't fall with LO until I was 33...So I advise anyone to start early since you can't be quite sure of the road ahead... Your career can wait but your eggs won't!
> 
> House sounds fab!Click to expand...
> 
> VERY profound! Indeed... This is what I began to think. I have the degree now and I can always use it coupled with life experiences of ttc :) I think I will be a better career woman when I have a bambino I think...
> 
> I just hope it doesn't take a long time it's easy to worry like plenty of people fall pregnant straight away and I know I will get worse with time... So i'm hopeful that it takes a year or less! I had coffee instead and the snow had stopped :cry: I LOVE SNOW!!Click to expand...

Holly and Jaynie, I agree with you both. Sometimes feel like I am catching the last train. When I was about 15 my plan was simple. 1st child at 20 2nd at 22. But went to university, finished at 23, then came to the UK and since then there was too much work and not much time left to look for Mr Right.
Then we met. And Emily was 'fruit of our pasion'. In summer we decided for an addition to our family, and we managed to succeed on a first go. But 3 months later MC:cry:. Some time ago I gave myself limit - baby by age 33. I am 33 in march.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Love the new siggie Jaynie! U are one of us now... well u've been one of us for quite some time now, but it's officially official :hugs:

Molly, AF is scheduled to arrive tomorrow and the plan was to test Wednesday if she hadn't shown. i suspect she will be right on time tomorrow tho.

and ladies, I can relate too about regretting waiting so long to have kids. I'll be 30 next year and all the women in my family have had at least one child by my age, some 2. of course none of them were planned! my parents each have about 8 syblings or so, and they both are the only ones left that are not grandparents yet. One of my biggest fear is that my kids will grow up not knowing their grandparents b/c they died while my kids were young. I try not to think about stuff like that by reassuring myself my folks will live forever!! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I do think we've done stuff the right way though, Jaynie and Holly. We've made sure we will be ok once a baby arrives. I can imagine that having a new born is reallllly stressful so the last thing you want to worry about is money and housing etc. I see it everyday where young girls decide to bring a baby into this world as a meal ticket and it makes me so angry!!'


----------



## Crunchie

So here goes .... I am 2/3 dpo = possible symptom today = twinges 

Will report tomorrow on Tuesdays symptoms list


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi... I'm sure you can widen your goalposts baby by the following march? I think we've discovered that there will never really be a 'right' time and mother nature is a cruel lady... You'll probably get pregnant in march or something...

Sarachka I hear you, I see girls in my hometown pop them
put for benefits and they don't stand a chance (the children) but who am I to judge? Of that's what people wanna do then there's nothing we can do except I know an you do like we said we'll be so happy with ours and imagine your future offspring against some
of the people you see in the jc. I feel sorry for those children they don't ask to be born and they have a higher chance of repeating the cycle again (my oh's brother has 2 and neither of them work, they live in a 2 bedroomed flat that you can't swing a cat in! The kids stay in all weekend unless we go (which we did this weekend on both days) it's terrible but it's taught me a lot (we got social services involved and they were crap)... 


Ginge I only got my job last week and we were trying without it, it's our turn!! A job isn't the be all and end all IMO!! 

Crunchie thanks for that! Good symptom... I can live vicariously through you for 2 (ish) weeks!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Right, reflections on life over, back to housework:bodyb:
> 
> It's so true Holly and first baby.... My husband had to really convience me to come off birth control after our wedding last September. We started in trying in the January and here we are 1 year later !!! I am 31 next year and I could really kick myself that I didn't start this earlier !!!!
> 
> But what can u do ?
> 
> Right back to being grumpy xClick to expand...

ha ha my DH had to persuade me to come off bc too! I find it hard to imagine now!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi and HollyMonkey- Testing on Wednesday... if AF doesn't show. I really don't feel pregnant. I told my OH last night (he commented on my extreme exhaustion the last few days) I told him I think I just have too much on my mind. That would make a woman tired right? (sigh)


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's interesting to hear your stories and situations:flower:Utimately destiny has conspired to give me the most gorgeous daughter in the world, so I can't hold any real regrets about how I went about things, and as you say Sarachka, it could have been a hideous nightmare if we weren't ready for a baby.

I have a driving license, but no car! I don't want one. I have 4 bikes.:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi :wave:
> How are you all today?
> Not sure about the improvement in MS symptoms yet. May be slightly better but that may be wishful thinking
> I did some arm work today with weights....I have rubber arms now!
> 
> Interesting conversation on timing of babies. We had a MC when we'd been married for a year. We were going through a not so great period, I found out I was pregnant then mc 2 weeks later. What it did though was clarify that we wanted kids soon. 2 months later I was pregnant with my oldest son
> 
> I sometimes think if we'd waited for the sensible time we would still be waiting to try


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Emandi and HollyMonkey- Testing on Wednesday... if AF doesn't show. I really don't feel pregnant. I told my OH last night (he commented on my extreme exhaustion the last few days) I told him I think I just have too much on my mind. That would make a woman tired right? (sigh)

I think I only feel pregnant because I know I am. And I only spotted it because I decided to go a bit overboard with the symptom spotting this cycle


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Emandi and HollyMonkey- Testing on Wednesday... if AF doesn't show. I really don't feel pregnant. I told my OH last night (he commented on my extreme exhaustion the last few days) I told him I think I just have too much on my mind. That would make a woman tired right? (sigh)
> 
> I think I only feel pregnant because I know I am. And I only spotted it because I decided to go a bit overboard with the symptom spotting this cycleClick to expand...

I'm not sure why I am so lacking in PMA this cycle but I'm convinced AF is going to show. I did a cervical check last night and there was a bit of an increase in cf... was a tiny bit stretchy. This happened last cycle... hmm...:shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well since we started trying i have had a job and then quit it because its was wayyyy too far away...I was catching 6 buses a day! Made me soooo ill because of lack of sleep between evening and morning shift! ever since i lost my job i have done nothing but apply for more jobs! and I agree i think if we all waited for a perfect time we would all still be waiting because there is no perfect timing!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to test again tonight when I've saved up some strong wee. That evap yesterday has me fascinated. 

Trinitymum, I have to say I am vert envious of your morning sickness! I'd give anything to have it. 

Molly you have 3 girls right? Be honest, would a baby boy be the icing on the cake?!

Holly what's LO up to today? 

My sister doesn't think she'll bring my nephew for a visit this week after all as they've only just got home from Dubai and he's a bit out of routine. 

Talking of my sister and talking about when the time is right etc, well she is one person who rly wont be very impressed when I get pregnant. She is the sort of person who has always known her plan and has followed it and made it happen. Good for her, she lives a great life with her merchant banker husband in their £1.3mil Surrey house ... But that's just not me. My life isn't going to work ou like that. I'm far too emotional and left-brained to be so ordered and regimented. She'd expect me to have discarded OH's advances instantly bc he doesn't fill in her tick boxes of perfection. Its horrible to think my only sibling wont really be happy for me.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to test again tonight when I've saved up some strong wee. That evap yesterday has me fascinated.
> 
> Trinitymum, I have to say I am vert envious of your morning sickness! I'd give anything to have it.
> 
> Molly you have 3 girls right? Be honest, would a baby boy be the icing on the cake?!
> 
> Holly what's LO up to today?
> 
> My sister doesn't think she'll bring my nephew for a visit this week after all as they've only just got home from Dubai and he's a bit out of routine.
> 
> Talking of my sister and talking about when the time is right etc, well she is one person who rly wont be very impressed when I get pregnant. She is the sort of person who has always known her plan and has followed it and made it happen. Good for her, she lives a great life with her merchant banker husband in their £1.3mil Surrey house ... But that's just not me. My life isn't going to work ou like that. I'm far too emotional and left-brained to be so ordered and regimented. She'd expect me to have discarded OH's advances instantly bc he doesn't fill in her tick boxes of perfection. Its horrible to think my only sibling wont really be happy for me.

I have 2 girls. Ages 3.5 and 5. :) I am fairly sure that if we had another girl my OH would go mad. I'm quite impressed that he allowed me to get a female kitten. :haha: He did tell me that if we had another girl he would build a separate garage (not connected to the house) and it would be his "man cave" and none of us crazy women would be allowed. :haha: He is terrified of when the girls are teenagers and we all "sync up". :rofl: 

That is horrible that you believe your sister would not be happy for you. Unfortunately not all siblings see the world the same. BUT you have your other family and friends and even your fellow turtles! You know we would all be over the moon for you! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to test again tonight when I've saved up some strong wee. That evap yesterday has me fascinated.
> 
> Trinitymum, I have to say I am vert envious of your morning sickness! I'd give anything to have it.
> 
> Molly you have 3 girls right? Be honest, would a baby boy be the icing on the cake?!
> 
> Holly what's LO up to today?
> 
> My sister doesn't think she'll bring my nephew for a visit this week after all as they've only just got home from Dubai and he's a bit out of routine.
> 
> Talking of my sister and talking about when the time is right etc, well she is one person who rly wont be very impressed when I get pregnant. She is the sort of person who has always known her plan and has followed it and made it happen. Good for her, she lives a great life with her merchant banker husband in their £1.3mil Surrey house ... But that's just not me. My life isn't going to work ou like that. I'm far too emotional and left-brained to be so ordered and regimented. She'd expect me to have discarded OH's advances instantly bc he doesn't fill in her tick boxes of perfection. Its horrible to think my only sibling wont really be happy for me.

I'm sure she will come around! babies, even the ones born in the least perfect situations, have a way of warming ppls hearts


----------



## MoominMumma

MoominMumma said:


> Got a quick question....
> 
> I'm due to O in about 3 days (I'm on CD 14 and usually O on CD 17!)...
> 
> What would u say were the best days to BD, before and after, to make sure we cover all our bases to get our Xmas :bfp:?
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Evening ladies! :flower:

How are we all today? 

I'm posting part of my earlier message as i think it has been missed.... probably due to the amount of chatting we do! :haha:

I have a pic of an OPK that i did this evening after work... just wondered if anyone would like to see it? :winkwink: 
Or should i say OBSESS over it? :haha:
:thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

We are sneaking up on our 3k post ladies! I'm guessing that we should be there by Wednesday... Thursday at the latest. (We are so chatty! :telephone: )


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Got a quick question....
> 
> I'm due to O in about 3 days (I'm on CD 14 and usually O on CD 17!)...
> 
> What would u say were the best days to BD, before and after, to make sure we cover all our bases to get our Xmas :bfp:?
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Evening ladies! :flower:
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> I'm posting part of my earlier message as i think it has been missed.... probably due to the amount of chatting we do! :haha:
> 
> I have a pic of an OPK that i did this evening after work... just wondered if anyone would like to see it? :winkwink:
> Or should i say OBSESS over it? :haha:
> :thumbup:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

You are so right to repost! I know that posts get lost sometimes in all our chatter. :haha: They say that you are suppose to be getting busy for 5 days up to your O-date and then again the day after O. Hope that helps lovey. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

MoominMumma said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Got a quick question....
> 
> I'm due to O in about 3 days (I'm on CD 14 and usually O on CD 17!)...
> 
> What would u say were the best days to BD, before and after, to make sure we cover all our bases to get our Xmas :bfp:?
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Evening ladies! :flower:
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> I'm posting part of my earlier message as i think it has been missed.... probably due to the amount of chatting we do! :haha:
> 
> I have a pic of an OPK that i did this evening after work... just wondered if anyone would like to see it? :winkwink:
> Or should i say OBSESS over it? :haha:
> :thumbup:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:brat::brat::brat: i wanna see show us :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and yes, post! post! post! (Did you even have to ask?) :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

did u ever think when u started this thread, it would get so huge?

how are u feeling today? Even tho you don't feel pg, your symptoms are fantastic! I'm a teensey bit :blush: jealous!!

so far today, my cramps took a break thankfully, although I am prepared for them to return this evening if not 1st thing tomorrow. My head is still foggy tho, has been for a solid week now. and my ears feel stuffed up, almost like an ear infection, so much so that I cannot stand anything to be very loud lately. :shrug: I wonder is my body getting tired of the prenatal vitamin and the B6? if i dont get a bfp next cycle I am going to come off them for a few months while i take a break. I have a sneaky suspicion it is behind my weight gain as well! :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin, why even ask, we're a bunch of loons who just LOVE to look at stuff each other has wee-ed on!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Moomin, why even ask, we're a bunch of loons who just LOVE to look at stuff each other has wee-ed on!

Hi ..........did you test again SARA?

AFM no af:happydance:....but think she is looming:cry:

Want her to land her broom now or going to be xmas day due af and thats pants:growlmad:

I think MOLLY is BFpregnant:happydance:

Hey GINGE:flower:

How comes you having bloodwork done hun?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :winkwink:

I posted this elsewhere but thought you might like a chuckle and hope you take it in the spirit it's intended....(not really man bashing :winkwink:)

Now...what if MEN got PREGNANT! :haha:

~ Maternity leave would last for two years....with full pay.

~There would be a cure for stretch marks.

~Natural childbirth would become obsolete.

~Morning sickness would rank as the nation's #1 health problem.

~All methods of birth control would be 100% effective.

~Children would be kept in the hospital until potty trained.

~Men would be eager to talk about commitment.

~They wouldn't think twins were so cute.

~Briefcases would be used as diaper bags.

~Paternity suits would be a fashion line of clothes.

~They'd stay in bed during the entire pregnancy.

~Restaurants would include ice cream and pickles as main entrees.

~Women would rule the world :thumbup:


It made me snigger :rofl:

x


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> did u ever think when u started this thread, it would get so huge?
> 
> how are u feeling today? Even tho you don't feel pg, your symptoms are fantastic! I'm a teensey bit :blush: jealous!!
> 
> so far today, my cramps took a break thankfully, although I am prepared for them to return this evening if not 1st thing tomorrow. My head is still foggy tho, has been for a solid week now. and my ears feel stuffed up, almost like an ear infection, so much so that I cannot stand anything to be very loud lately. :shrug: I wonder is my body getting tired of the prenatal vitamin and the B6? if i dont get a bfp next cycle I am going to come off them for a few months while i take a break. I have a sneaky suspicion it is behind my weight gain as well! :growlmad:

I truly never though it would get so huge no. :haha: I'm quite pleased that it did though. You are all such a lovely bunch of ladies/turtles/loons. :winkwink: :hugs2: In so far today, I feel fairly good. I am currently set down with a soup cup full of reheated frankensoup (it's SO yummy!) and some toasted french bread with a simple, homemade butter spread with garlic and rosemary. Mmmm... Oh and a bottle of water. :thumbup: I reheated some soup for the girls as well and when I asked if they would like some pepper, my youngest (3.5 years) said, "Oh yes ma'am, I would like quite a lot!" :rofl:

I am so sorry you are feeling like poo. Good thing we are all virtual, I imagine that IRL we would all be quite loud chatting like this. :haha: I did not know pre-natals caused weight gain?! That's icky!:growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

post the opk.......POST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to test again tonight when I've saved up some strong wee. That evap yesterday has me fascinated.
> 
> Trinitymum, I have to say I am vert envious of your morning sickness! I'd give anything to have it.
> 
> Molly you have 3 girls right? Be honest, would a baby boy be the icing on the cake?!
> 
> Holly what's LO up to today?
> 
> My sister doesn't think she'll bring my nephew for a visit this week after all as they've only just got home from Dubai and he's a bit out of routine.
> 
> Talking of my sister and talking about when the time is right etc, well she is one person who rly wont be very impressed when I get pregnant. She is the sort of person who has always known her plan and has followed it and made it happen. Good for her, she lives a great life with her merchant banker husband in their £1.3mil Surrey house ... But that's just not me. My life isn't going to work ou like that. I'm far too emotional and left-brained to be so ordered and regimented. She'd expect me to have discarded OH's advances instantly bc he doesn't fill in her tick boxes of perfection. Its horrible to think my only sibling wont really be happy for me.

But just think how happy_ we'll _be for you Sarachka:hug:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> post the opk.......POST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think she is being quite mean actually... dangling that idea of posting an opk and then walking out on us. :growlmad: 

:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh dear... I ate too much... or too fast. :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

Agreed holly! Imagine how pleased we'll be for you... X


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I did not know pre-natals caused weight gain?! That's icky!:growlmad:

i've not heard that they do, just needed something else to blame for my weight gain! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe she's shy (not likely by her big colourful posts but you never know)

Don't be afraid moominmumma, I demonstrate my discharge enough during O on this post:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh dear... I ate too much... or too fast. :sick:

Ooooo my....look at your ticker!!!!

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka, you asked what LO has been up to today...Little Pickle. Now she can stand up she has been 'rearranging' her room. Give me a mo and I'll send you a pic, I took one to show Daddy what she got up to while I was absorbed in my cross-stitch! And we went for a walk in the snow, very nice.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear... I ate too much... or too fast. :sick:
> 
> Ooooo my....look at your ticker!!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

My ticker? Why would I look at my.... Oh! Well that's convenient. :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear... I ate too much... or too fast. :sick:
> 
> Ooooo my....look at your ticker!!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> My ticker? Why would I look at my.... Oh! Well that's convenient. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh yes Moomin you asked earlier when you should BD and I was lost in profound reveries. Sorry:flower: Are you going for every other day? Or trusting to youth and vigour and doing every day? Let's see your opk then and we can put heads together to work out your optimum sexual timetable...now that _is_ Romance, with a capital R!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Please be pregnant Molly, for me, pleeeaase:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm such a PMA downer today! I do want want WANT to be pregnant I just don't FEEL pregnant. Everything can be explained away by something else... perhaps I'm just petrified of getting my hopes up?? :shrug: Hmm... I bet chocolate would help... Ooo! I have m&ms (my DDs call them "beans") :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Please be pregnant Molly, for me, pleeeaase:flower:

:hugs2: I try love... you know I do! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is monkey emptying her book shelf onto the floor...and then smiling for the photo. Cheeky monkey! 
(NB homemade jumper!)
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10









013.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mollykins

But such a beautiful cheeky monkey!! :hugs: Such a sweet girl!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> This is monkey emptying her book shelf onto the floor...and then smiling for the photo. Cheeky monkey!
> (NB homemade jumper!)

:haha:always camera ready! so cute :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is our walky in the snow...
 



Attached Files:







015-1.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is our walky in the snow...


toooooooooooooooooooo cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

want want :brat::brat:


----------



## Mollykins

I LOVE this picture of Holly! :awww:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Gosh yes Moomin you asked earlier when you should BD and I was lost in profound reveries. Sorry:flower: Are you going for every other day? Or trusting to youth and vigour and doing every day? Let's see your opk then and we can put heads together to work out your optimum sexual timetable...now that _is_ Romance, with a capital R!!!


Oh please let me help plan your sexual timetable........ I do love a spreadsheet.....would you like a spreadsheet ???? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gosh yes Moomin you asked earlier when you should BD and I was lost in profound reveries. Sorry:flower: Are you going for every other day? Or trusting to youth and vigour and doing every day? Let's see your opk then and we can put heads together to work out your optimum sexual timetable...now that _is_ Romance, with a capital R!!!
> 
> 
> Oh please let me help plan your sexual timetable........ I do love a spreadsheet.....would you like a spreadsheet ???? :haha:Click to expand...

wow! and i thought i had lost it when i put together a teeny little bd schedule in Excel!! glad to know i am not alone in looneville! :hugs: my white jacket hugs me just right :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's terrible! My DH gave me a really nice camera for Christmas last year when I was, errr, 9 months pregnant wacko:it seems IMPOSSIBLE at this TTCtime of my life that I was ACTUALLY_ 'with child'_!!!) so from the moment she was born...the poor thing must think the pink Canon Ixus is an appendage of mummy!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- we are testing buddies yes? How's your fatigue coming along? I think someone slipped a sleeping pill in my water about 10 minutes ago.... oh this is going to be a long day. Pass the pillow please! :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

When are you going to start testing HollyMonkey?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gosh yes Moomin you asked earlier when you should BD and I was lost in profound reveries. Sorry:flower: Are you going for every other day? Or trusting to youth and vigour and doing every day? Let's see your opk then and we can put heads together to work out your optimum sexual timetable...now that _is_ Romance, with a capital R!!!
> 
> 
> Oh please let me help plan your sexual timetable........ I do love a spreadsheet.....would you like a spreadsheet ???? :haha:Click to expand...

A spread-your-legs-sheet you mean?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> When are you going to start testing HollyMonkey?

_Start_ testing? It's been 2 days already:blush: Nowt to share but evaps:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to start testing HollyMonkey?
> 
> _Start_ testing? It's been 2 days already:blush: Nowt to share but evaps:nope:Click to expand...

:rofl: I suppose I should have known better. :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- we are testing buddies yes? How's your fatigue coming along? I think someone slipped a sleeping pill in my water about 10 minutes ago.... oh this is going to be a long day. Pass the pillow please! :sleep:

my fatigue seems to have come and gone. I wish someone would slip me another pill so I can get some pma back! :haha: even though i considered myself out already, there's this ever so tiny sliver of hope that i cling desperately to until the :witch: arrives to dash it wth her broom stick. so if by some miracle working of God, she decides not to show tomorrow, I will be testing right along with u on Wednesday. Fx'ed tightly for u buddy! :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gosh yes Moomin you asked earlier when you should BD and I was lost in profound reveries. Sorry:flower: Are you going for every other day? Or trusting to youth and vigour and doing every day? Let's see your opk then and we can put heads together to work out your optimum sexual timetable...now that _is_ Romance, with a capital R!!!
> 
> 
> Oh please let me help plan your sexual timetable........ I do love a spreadsheet.....would you like a spreadsheet ???? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! and i thought i had lost it when i put together a teeny little bd schedule in Excel!! glad to know i am not alone in looneville! :hugs: my white jacket hugs me just right :fool:Click to expand...

Fear not Newbie. I have a little ink stamp in the form of a chimpanzee face, which ,while trying to conceive our LO, I would stamp my diary with each time we dtd. So of course the expression "faut faire un singe ce soir" ("must do a monkey tonight") became quite familiar over the course of the months between us. And still, today, my DH will say "have we got to do a monkey tonight" or, if one or other of us is feeling randy- "I think you need a monkey tonight"...you get the gist...
I trust you not to tell anyone or they'll put us away....


----------



## firstbaby25

O holly she's adorable! 

I was promised a picture of poas... I don't see any lines!

I put a star in my diary for definite bd days :) subtle but effective! 

Newbie it was ages ago that you said it, but I'm the oldest person to get pregnant/have a baby in my family ever! As far as my great great grandmothers... Yet I'm only 25... So we all feel that I think at any age when you decide to ttc... You run through the same old 'will it happen?' it's stressfull but we keep on! 

Big news: my oh got the job! It's not fantastic, but he shall be breadwinning us £500 a week :) he currently get £200! God bless him!! Hopefully it will really start to fall in to place! Please bfp gods, let it be the mytles soon :)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- we are testing buddies yes? How's your fatigue coming along? I think someone slipped a sleeping pill in my water about 10 minutes ago.... oh this is going to be a long day. Pass the pillow please! :sleep:
> 
> my fatigue seems to have come and gone. I wish someone would slip me another pill so I can get some pma back! :haha: even though i considered myself out already, there's this ever so tiny sliver of hope that i cling desperately to until the :witch: arrives to dash it wth her broom stick. so if by some miracle working of God, she decides not to show tomorrow, I will be testing right along with u on Wednesday. Fx'ed tightly for u buddy! :friends:Click to expand...

Good! I need a testing buddy. Oh wait... I didn't think this through. AF is due on Wednesday... I can't test with FMU on Wednesday without buying a test before AF is due and "cursing" myself. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- haha... monkies... :sex: My OH and I have :sex: every day that he's in town. No need to star or monkey stamp a calender. I know that the days we don't are the days he's gone. Is that so horrible?! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I have a fertility friend app on my phone and I'll mark that we had sex but also put the time in notes. Haaa the monkey stamp made me lol.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to start testing HollyMonkey?
> 
> _Start_ testing? It's been 2 days already:blush: Nowt to share but evaps:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I suppose I should have known better. :winkwink:Click to expand...

You absolutely should have known better Mollykins! I am the :devil: incarnate! Except when I'm cross-stitching, where my patience knows no bounds. Am I Bi-Polar? I can't wait 2 weeks to POAS but will dedicate 2 years of my life to a painting or some other intricate manual craft :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gosh yes Moomin you asked earlier when you should BD and I was lost in profound reveries. Sorry:flower: Are you going for every other day? Or trusting to youth and vigour and doing every day? Let's see your opk then and we can put heads together to work out your optimum sexual timetable...now that _is_ Romance, with a capital R!!!
> 
> 
> Oh please let me help plan your sexual timetable........ I do love a spreadsheet.....would you like a spreadsheet ???? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A spread-your-legs-sheet you mean?:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey, that's great news! thinks are falling in to place perfectly for u! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

As soon as I need a wee I will test.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to start testing HollyMonkey?
> 
> _Start_ testing? It's been 2 days already:blush: Nowt to share but evaps:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I suppose I should have known better. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You absolutely should have known better Mollykins! I am the :devil: incarnate! Except when I'm cross-stitching, where my patience knows no bounds. Am I Bi-Polar? I can't wait 2 weeks to POAS but will dedicate 2 years of my life to a painting or some other intricate manual craft :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Some things are just more worth your patience than others I'd suppose. :thumbup: I understand though, so if you are bi-polar, I am too! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Brilliant news sarachka. It's still a bit early if it's a bfn though! Good luck!
X :)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gosh yes Moomin you asked earlier when you should BD and I was lost in profound reveries. Sorry:flower: Are you going for every other day? Or trusting to youth and vigour and doing every day? Let's see your opk then and we can put heads together to work out your optimum sexual timetable...now that _is_ Romance, with a capital R!!!
> 
> 
> Oh please let me help plan your sexual timetable........ I do love a spreadsheet.....would you like a spreadsheet ???? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A spread-your-legs-sheet you mean?:haha:Click to expand...

:laugh2:


----------



## Crunchie

I have ordered my IC tests and the should just come in time for my POAS addiction to get really out of control ! :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Moomin, why even ask, we're a bunch of loons who just LOVE to look at stuff each other has wee-ed on!
> 
> Hi ..........did you test again SARA?
> 
> AFM no af:happydance:....but think she is looming:cry:
> 
> Want her to land her broom now or going to be xmas day due af and thats pants:growlmad:
> 
> I think MOLLY is BFpregnant:happydance:
> 
> Hey GINGE:flower:
> 
> How comes you having bloodwork done hun?Click to expand...

Hey Hun having bloodwork because we been ttc for two Years now so are having investigations done :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the calendar page of the month of LO's conception. There are lots of monkeys, then a break, where I was in the UK without DH. So we forgot TTC for that month. I came back with a new bike and a BFP, so the moral of that story is........................................Buy a bike!!!!
oops no photo! back soon...


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> As soon as I need a wee I will test.

gooooddddd lllluuucccckkkkkkkkkkkkkk ! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I have been thinking of buying a bike... hmm... :haha:

On another note, we bought a new car earlier this month and the other day I was in the car with the girls when a song came over the radio. My youngest LO says to me, "Mommy! This song was in our old car! How did it get here??" :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> As soon as I need a wee I will test.

So... do you need to wee yet??? :winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm we certainly do chat alot :haha: well ladies I have no laptop ohs dog has chewed the charging cable so I need to buy a new one when we get paid and the desktop is too noisy and slow it makes a really high pitched noise when on so it drives me crazy I'm using my iPod touch at the minute so really fiddly


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I have ordered my IC tests and the should just come in time for my POAS addiction to get really out of control ! :blush:

It will happen darling, despite your relaxed attitude last night. You were just tired from the sex. The 2ww will GET YOU, like it's GOT the REST OF UShttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> As soon as I need a wee I will test.

:-= **waits patiently for Sarachka to get the call of duty** :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to start testing HollyMonkey?
> 
> _Start_ testing? It's been 2 days already:blush: Nowt to share but evaps:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I suppose I should have known better. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You absolutely should have known better Mollykins! I am the :devil: incarnate! Except when I'm cross-stitching, where my patience knows no bounds. Am I Bi-Polar? I can't wait 2 weeks to POAS but will dedicate 2 years of my life to a painting or some other intricate manual craft :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Some things are just more worth your patience than others I'd suppose. :thumbup: I understand though, so if you are bi-polar, I am too! :haha:Click to expand...

I think that's the problem, sperm meets egg is too spontaneous! If it were really an intricate labour of love then I'm sure we would be ok Molly!:hugs: We'd spend hours under a bright light sewing the egg to the sperm very neatly!


----------



## Mollykins

Should I run out tomorrow and grab a test for Wednesday?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have ordered my IC tests and the should just come in time for my POAS addiction to get really out of control ! :blush:
> 
> It will happen darling, despite your relaxed attitude last night. You were just tired from the sex. The 2ww will GET YOU, like it's GOT the REST OF UShttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...

it has definitely gotten me! this has been the cruelest TWW ever... with all these "symptoms" I think I have earned my bfp this cycle! I had a feeling from O day that we didn't catch it this round, but the way I have been feeling for the past week or so has made me do quite a bit of wobbling. I suspect the magic cycle with be the one that is symptom-less! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Should I run out tomorrow and grab a test for Wednesday?

absolutely! grab a few more for your addict stash too!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to start testing HollyMonkey?
> 
> _Start_ testing? It's been 2 days already:blush: Nowt to share but evaps:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I suppose I should have known better. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You absolutely should have known better Mollykins! I am the :devil: incarnate! Except when I'm cross-stitching, where my patience knows no bounds. Am I Bi-Polar? I can't wait 2 weeks to POAS but will dedicate 2 years of my life to a painting or some other intricate manual craft :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Some things are just more worth your patience than others I'd suppose. :thumbup: I understand though, so if you are bi-polar, I am too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's the problem, sperm meets egg is too spontaneous! If it were really an intricate labour of love then I'm sure we would be ok Molly!:hugs: We'd spend hours under a bright light sewing the egg to the sperm very neatly!Click to expand...

And sew some cheery yellow thread into it for a sunny disposition?? :winkwink: We sure would be okay. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Should I run out tomorrow and grab a test for Wednesday?
> 
> absolutely! grab a few more for your addict stash too!Click to expand...

I think I will grab maybe two at the maximum. If I get anything that resembles a :bfp: I will be off to the store for a FRER. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have ordered my IC tests and the should just come in time for my POAS addiction to get really out of control ! :blush:
> 
> It will happen darling, despite your relaxed attitude last night. You were just tired from the sex. The 2ww will GET YOU, like it's GOT the REST OF UShttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> it has definitely gotten me! this has been the cruelest TWW ever... with all these "symptoms" I think I have earned my bfp this cycle! I had a feeling from O day that we didn't catch it this round, but the way I have been feeling for the past week or so has made me do quite a bit of wobbling. I suspect the magic cycle with be the one that is symptom-less! :dohh:Click to expand...

I have no symptoms and it sucks, I AM NOT PREGNANT:cry:

I _have _to go to bed, it's _very_ late for me... is Sarachka going to hurry up and reveal if she's a smidge pregnant or not?:sleep:

My lovely Sarachka I will have to clock-in early tomorrow...Sleep beckons :hugs: and :kiss: to all xxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Blah. Yeah. Nuttin


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight HollyMonkey! Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Blah. Yeah. Nuttin

Does that mean you tested and got a stn?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have ordered my IC tests and the should just come in time for my POAS addiction to get really out of control ! :blush:
> 
> It will happen darling, despite your relaxed attitude last night. You were just tired from the sex. The 2ww will GET YOU, like it's GOT the REST OF UShttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...

ahhhhhhhhhhhh 2ww :ninja:.................. your MINE


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Blah. Yeah. Nuttin
> 
> Does that mean you tested and got a stn?Click to expand...

...if yes, it's still early......fear ye not! :thumbup:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have ordered my IC tests and the should just come in time for my POAS addiction to get really out of control ! :blush:
> 
> It will happen darling, despite your relaxed attitude last night. You were just tired from the sex. The 2ww will GET YOU, like it's GOT the REST OF UShttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhh 2ww :ninja:.................. your MINEClick to expand...

LOL! Kick it's scrawny ass Crunchie!! :ninja::gun:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Well, goodnight, good afternoon and good evening from me lovely ladies....hope you enjoy the rest of your day/sleep well.

:hugs: x


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! Sleep well. I still have 4.5 hours until the girls go to bed. (sigh) Sleep an extra 15 minutes or so for me? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have ordered my IC tests and the should just come in time for my POAS addiction to get really out of control ! :blush:
> 
> It will happen darling, despite your relaxed attitude last night. You were just tired from the sex. The 2ww will GET YOU, like it's GOT the REST OF UShttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifClick to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhh 2ww :ninja:.................. your MINEClick to expand...
> 
> LOL! Kick it's scrawny ass Crunchie!! :ninja::gun:
> 
> xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so I might have to go out in a little bit so I'm thinking I might get a couple tests? Maybe?? What do you think?


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so I might have to go out in a little bit so I'm thinking I might get a couple tests? Maybe?? What do you think?

deffo hun, !!!!! go for it :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly it's up to you! Are you worried you'll crack and test before she is due?!


----------



## Mollykins

Ah yes Firstbaby! I am wobbling hard! I want to test. I don't want to test. ... I WANT TO :test: No... no, no, no... I don't want to... :test: 

Oh my, I am a mess aren't I?! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

nothing like a good dose of _16 and Pregnant_ to help get you through the TWW :dohh: I wonder would I be as addicted to this show if we weren't TTC?:shrug:

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1105/1105198ea8b8geha8.gif


----------



## Mollykins

All right, well I went out and did NOT buy any wee sticks... I will go out for them tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs::hug::hug::hug:


HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gosh yes Moomin you asked earlier when you should BD and I was lost in profound reveries. Sorry:flower: Are you going for every other day? Or trusting to youth and vigour and doing every day? Let's see your opk then and we can put heads together to work out your optimum sexual timetable...now that _is_ Romance, with a capital R!!!
> 
> 
> Oh please let me help plan your sexual timetable........ I do love a spreadsheet.....would you like a spreadsheet ???? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! and i thought i had lost it when i put together a teeny little bd schedule in Excel!! glad to know i am not alone in looneville! :hugs: my white jacket hugs me just right :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> Fear not Newbie. I have a little ink stamp in the form of a chimpanzee face, which ,while trying to conceive our LO, I would stamp my diary with each time we dtd. So of course the expression "faut faire un singe ce soir" ("must do a monkey tonight") became quite familiar over the course of the months between us. And still, today, my DH will say "have we got to do a monkey tonight" or, if one or other of us is feeling randy- "I think you need a monkey tonight"...you get the gist...
> I trust you not to tell anyone or they'll put us away....Click to expand...

:haha::fool:That is so funny i just kinda put a lil line on calendar!!!

I want 'monkey's all the time lol!':baby:



firstbaby25 said:


> O holly she's adorable!
> 
> I was promised a picture of poas... I don't see any lines!
> 
> I put a star in my diary for definite bd days :) subtle but effective!
> 
> Newbie it was ages ago that you said it, but I'm the oldest person to get pregnant/have a baby in my family ever! As far as my great great grandmothers... Yet I'm only 25... So we all feel that I think at any age when you decide to ttc... You run through the same old 'will it happen?' it's stressfull but we keep on!
> 
> Big news: my oh got the job! It's not fantastic, but he shall be breadwinning us £500 a week :) he currently get £200! God bless him!! Hopefully it will really start to fall in to place! Please bfp gods, let it be the mytles soon :)

:hug: for OH's new job yay lots of pennies for bubba things!!



Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- we are testing buddies yes? How's your fatigue coming along? I think someone slipped a sleeping pill in my water about 10 minutes ago.... oh this is going to be a long day. Pass the pillow please! :sleep:
> 
> my fatigue seems to have come and gone. I wish someone would slip me another pill so I can get some pma back! :haha: even though i considered myself out already, there's this ever so tiny sliver of hope that i cling desperately to until the :witch: arrives to dash it wth her broom stick. so if by some miracle working of God, she decides not to show tomorrow, I will be testing right along with u on Wednesday. Fx'ed tightly for u buddy! :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Im leaving testing till wed now ...think witch will show though got lots of ewcm:dohh: hate the stupid:witch:
> 
> Good! I need a testing buddy. Oh wait... I didn't think this through. AF is due on Wednesday... I can't test with FMU on Wednesday without buying a test before AF is due and "cursing" myself. :dohh:Click to expand...

Im testing wed now huni fx for you x:kiss:



x-ginge-x said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Moomin, why even ask, we're a bunch of loons who just LOVE to look at stuff each other has wee-ed on!
> 
> Hi ..........did you test again SARA?
> 
> AFM no af:happydance:....but think she is looming:cry:
> 
> Want her to land her broom now or going to be xmas day due af and thats pants:growlmad:
> 
> I think MOLLY is BFpregnant:happydance:
> 
> Hey GINGE:flower:
> 
> How comes you having bloodwork done hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun having bloodwork because we been ttc for two Years now so are having investigations done :flower:Click to expand...

Ah i see so sorry huni:hug::flower:

i hope things work out this month x x


----------



## HollyMonkey

:bfn: :cry::cry: 
Ah life goes on, good morning all:coffee:
I'm 9dpo, have a bfn on a super sensitive test, no symptoms, low temps and so am going to stop kidding myself now, relax and wait for the :witch: Keep my wee sticks for next time. 
And next time I soooo am going to get pregnant. I feel it in me bones :happydance: Oh I feel as good as pregnant already, in just a month I _will_ be pregnant girls:wohoo::dust:

Right, off to kidnap my baby from her cot and exploit her hot water bottlelike properties in my own bed with me...cosy snuggles:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yeah* Kit *that thing about if men were the child bearers is really funny, and there's probably quite alot of truth in it!!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> :bfn: :cry::cry:
> Ah life goes on, good morning all:coffee:
> I'm 9dpo, have a bfn on a super sensitive test, no symptoms, low temps and so am going to stop kidding myself now, relax and wait for the :witch: Keep my wee sticks for next time.

I should do the same. I secretly felt really positive about this cycle so now I feel stupid for thinking that. I wish I had your PMA for next cycle Hollz.

Enjoy your cuddles with your monkey.


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie*, congrats on OH's new job, yay. Now you'll be rolling in money that you both have new jobs.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right, well I went out and did NOT buy any wee sticks... I will go out for them tomorrow. :thumbup:

Am totally impressed by your willpower and restraint my dear! :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Come on! It will be us next... We have to take turns sarachka, trinitymom and camo had theirs this month... Us next :) I'm with you holly... Ah cuddles in bed with monkey sound lovely I love cuddles with Erin when I have her overnight... Good morning ladies I'm chirpy today... Oh has today off before starting tomorrow and I start work on Thursday then we can start finishing our house off!!! So we're off to do some more Christmas shopping and have lunch in town in the snow... Anyone else doing anything good. 

Molly you must do as you wish, you're gonna test when you wanna I did the same thing... I'm holding out next cycle to test because I didn't like the bfn :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :bfn: :cry::cry:
> Ah life goes on, good morning all:coffee:
> I'm 9dpo, have a bfn on a super sensitive test, no symptoms, low temps and so am going to stop kidding myself now, relax and wait for the :witch: Keep my wee sticks for next time.
> And next time I soooo am going to get pregnant. I feel it in me bones :happydance: Oh I feel as good as pregnant already, in just a month I _will_ be pregnant girls:wohoo::dust:
> 
> Right, off to kidnap my baby from her cot and exploit her hot water bottlelike properties in my own bed with me...cosy snuggles:hugs:

9DPO is still early.....but loving your PMA for next cycle anyway :thumbup:

Give LO an extra squeeze from me :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: :cry::cry:
> Ah life goes on, good morning all:coffee:
> I'm 9dpo, have a bfn on a super sensitive test, no symptoms, low temps and so am going to stop kidding myself now, relax and wait for the :witch: Keep my wee sticks for next time.
> 
> I should do the same. I secretly felt really positive about this cycle so now I feel stupid for thinking that. I wish I had your PMA for next cycle Hollz.
> 
> Enjoy your cuddles with your monkey.Click to expand...

Oh no Sarachka! :nope: Don't feel stupid for thinking positively.....it's really important to be positive and you are right to be.....it could still be YOU! :thumbup:

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ah yes Firstbaby! I am wobbling hard! I want to test. I don't want to test. ... I WANT TO :test: No... no, no, no... I don't want to... :test:
> 
> Oh my, I am a mess aren't I?! :rofl:

:rofl::muaha:


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> nothing like a good dose of _16 and Pregnant_ to help get you through the TWW :dohh: I wonder would I be as addicted to this show if we weren't TTC?:shrug:
> 
> https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1105/1105198ea8b8geha8.gif

Never you mind Newbie :flower:. I am much worse. I am recording (series) I didn't know I was pregnant on Discovery Home and Health. And sometimes think maybe I am like one of those ladies ... (would be quite hard right now as my AF is sooo heavy with clots ((sorry for TMI :blush:)) ).
Good think is I have a doc appointment tomorrow, I'm sure something is not quite right. Assuming low progesterone or luteal phase defect.
:hugs:

I hope you Newbie, Molly, Sarachka and NewMummy surprise me with BFP soon.:hugs: 
Thinking of you girls.


----------



## emandi

Holly :flower:, sorry about your BFN. Not fair I know :awww:.
Are you going to test tomorrow with other pretty turtles?
Sorry I didn't reply yesterday, was a bit tearful all day.
We have a lots of snow now as well and still snowing. So pretty.
:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi why are you thinking something is wrong? I'm half thinking something is wrong... Just wondering if I should go, however I have only been ttc for one month! Sooooo...


----------



## Sarachka

Aww *emandi* sorry you're feelin down. Lots of hugs from your turtles!

*Jaynie* I'm not sure the NHS would investigate this early on, but like you I'm driving myself mad trying to figure out exactly why it didn't work and what we need to do to make it work. If AF arrives then I'm going to buy some pre-seed.


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Emandi why are you thinking something is wrong? I'm half thinking something is wrong... Just wondering if I should go, however I have only been ttc for one month! Sooooo...

Helloooo Jaynie :flower:, I used to have a lovely and regular 26-27 day cycle before MC (august). Since then understandably is a bit messed up. I used OPK in last two cycles and noticed that my luteal phase was only 10 day (if I count spotting only 7), last cycle was again 10 (or 9) days. Also in those two cycles I had quite a lot of cramping a few dpo. And my AF now is gross. Lots of thick blood with clots (sorry for TMI). My last cycle was only 24 days.
Did some research and it looks like it could be luteal phase defect. I can post you links, but don't want you to get paranoid.
Why do you think there is something wrong?
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies not much from me other than a hiii and hugs with LO sound lovely Holly


----------



## firstbaby25

I know! They say at least twelve months bah... I'm thinking of using conceive plus when we're in the new house, but I'll see if epo helps I don't get much cm at all I mean I don't get... Maybe tmi but when we bd we have no problems but in general life I don't notice any cm never mind the holy Grail ewcm... I'm not worried about ttc, just my varied cycle so maybe if that carries on they'd have to look... Are you generally worried sarachka or is it like just ttc in general?! I've just been to the jc, I didn't see anything exciting!! 

Emandi sorry you are down... It's truly pants I think sarachka speaks for the turtles though :) chin up! I'm sure you'll be fine I mean you have got emily so we know you can do it :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi that's me all over the other day I looked at pcos and convinced myself I had that! In fact because I have stripe of hair down my belly and that's like a sign of it. I think with an lp of twelve days I'm just above where they would consider it 'deficient'... I hope you are ok though, good luck for tomorrow I think it will likely be directly linked to your m/c...


----------



## MoominMumma

Afternoon u lovely ladies!

Think I should be hanging my head in shame! :blush: *hangs head*

I was going to come back on yesterday and then OH nicked the laptop and was on there for AAAAGES and then I had to make a card for someone who is retiring.... But then disaster struck...not sure if any of u ladies are crafty but those of u who are will know where I'm coming from :haha:....

I went to get all the bits that I needed together and the one main thing I needed was missing... My glue mouse!!! I can't work without it and I never use glue sticks coz they r s**t! Lol! So after having EVERYTHING... And I mean EVERYTHING out of my craft boxes looking for it (I was there for about an hour!) I finally gave up and went to tescos and bought a card instead! So I was so :nope::growlmad: that I couldn't find it that I just went to bed after my dinner with a very angry look and a temper! Thought it was best as OH didn't need to suffer my wrath! :haha:

But anyways rant over!! I'm back now and will post a pic in a sec.... 

Hope everyone is ok? And sorry once again! Hope I can be forgiven? :dohh::winkwink::blush:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

And no I'm defo not shy! :winkwink:


----------



## MoominMumma

This is yesterdays opk as 'previously promised' :thumbup::winkwink:

Looking good? Am gonna do another one tonight!

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

This is yesterdays opk as 'previously promised' :thumbup::winkwink:

Looking good? Am gonna do another one tonight!

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/fa6dfb1c.jpg

Sorry about the neck pain u may experience from having to turn ur heads sideways :haha:
Xxx


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Aww *emandi* sorry you're feelin down. Lots of hugs from your turtles!
> 
> *Jaynie* I'm not sure the NHS would investigate this early on, but like you I'm driving myself mad trying to figure out exactly why it didn't work and what we need to do to make it work. If AF arrives then I'm going to buy some pre-seed.

Thank you Sarachka :hugs:.
I used pre-seed last cycle. Felt nice.


----------



## firstbaby25

It does look good... Moomin you best get at it did you bd last night? It's just, I had a good positive but then followed by one that looked like that, so you could be coming to the end of your surge!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi ladies :coffee:

my temp dropped back down to pre-o range this morning so I'm just waiting on the :witch: at this point. I wish she would hurry up so I can get started on my Christmas baby! :happydance: I'm like Holly, soooo excited and optimistic this go round. i think me sulking for the last few days has persuaded DH to be a little less NTNP and a little more actively trying :thumbup:

Chin up Emandi! :hugs: I hope everything goes well at the doc's and it's just a case of the body taking time to get back in rhythm after the m/c


:hi: firstbaby! hoping things go wonderfully on you and OH's 1st day on the new jobs! 

MoominMumma that looks good to me :thumbup: (in my limited knowledge of opks :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

That's three of us all geared up next cycle newbie :) whoop we will do it! Hopefully we will all be knocked up before Christmas.

That's great news about your oh, lots of Christmas sex shouldn't really need selling to be fair. I hope my oh gets more enthusiastic in the new house I think it freaks him out at his parents house! At least I hope so... 

Yay! All we need now is sarachka to join us in pma for Christmas babies :) whoo whoo!

Thanks guys I am feeling genuinely optimistic my oh thrives in bigger companies and he'll have the same kind of skilled engineering job as before and hopefully his confidence will soar :) I'm ok with a sainsbury's job would fit in with a lo but I honestly never thought I'd say that when I did my law degree... It's a funny old life!


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry dude I don't do PMA. My cup is always half empty lol
I just need to KNOW! I can't deal with not knowing exactly why it hasn't worked. I need answers!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies fertility friend seems to think I o'd on CD10 which I very much doubt and think that may well change to CD16 or CD18 yet :wacko: Sarachka you need to get some PMA already think positive think positive think I will get my :bfp: :haha: now i'm off to drink my cuppa ;) speak later ladies :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Before I catch up on the thread I thought I'd share something with you...HOLLY'S FIRST PAIR OF SHOES! We went to the shoe shop today and she had her tootsies measured and the lady suggested a nice pair of first shoes, fur lined for the winter. They are sooooo cuuuuuute:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

I am a thinker too sarachka and a general control freak... But some thing take time, if somethings worth having it's probably not easy (and other very true cliches!) 
I went crazy for 2 weeks when we decided to ttc and I had to sit back, I've read enough that people try for a long time and it happens out of the blue. Plus you have no reason to believe it won't happen, do you? Soooo. Relax, I thunk you'll get a baby! I sometimes obsess (of course I don't tell oh) like you! There is just too much it could be. What if you've fertilised eggs and they didn't implant? That's why they say twelve months. Though I hope we both take less than a year!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Before I catch up on the thread I thought I'd share something with you...HOLLY'S FIRST PAIR OF SHOES! We went to the shoe shop today and she had her tootsies measured and the lady suggested a nice pair of first shoes, fur lined for the winter. They are sooooo cuuuuuute:kiss:

how cutttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!

I have been sent to work at home due to the snow ! hooorrrayyy 

sorry there is some disapointment this month, it is hard to keep up the PMA but we can do it ladies !!! 

sorry about the cycles emandi....I get my test results thursday and I am sooooo nervous 

best log on now, with BNB still open of course !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Well ladies fertility friend seems to think I o'd on CD10 which I very much doubt and think that may well change to CD16 or CD18 yet :wacko: Sarachka you need to get some PMA already think positive think positive think I will get my :bfp: :haha: now i'm off to drink my cuppa ;) speak later ladies :D

hi ya FF thinks I O on sunday, I think it lies ! I deffo think friday 

lol.....lets hope the high temps carry on xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

hey holly, check my chart....your going to love it 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh.my.god I want want want those shoes!! I'll get pregnant this cycle and buy some shoes for the baby. That's pma!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Jeremy Kyle 'my sisters binge drinking and drug taking... She's three months pregnant.' oh my god. Pass me the gun! She's miscarried 7 times. No wonder.


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Big BIG :hugs: sweets. You absolutely deserve/need them. :hugs:

Jaynie- Congrats on your DH's new job! Quite a pay increase! :happydance: 

Moomin- That's horrible about your glue.... it's exactly the sort of thing I would get out of sorts about too. :haha: I have plenty of crafts and every supply has a place so when it's not there, I have no idea where it could be. :shrug: 

Holly (and Newbie :) )- I also (despite what you lovelies have been saying) have little faith in this cycle. In fact... I'm pushing out my test date to Thursday. AF is due Wednesday, if she doesn't show, I will go out in the late afternoon to fetch a test to take Thursday morning. ...Of course it really would be like that wicked :witch: to delay her arrival JUST long enough for me to buy the test and get my hopes up just a bit. :brat:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Before I catch up on the thread I thought I'd share something with you...HOLLY'S FIRST PAIR OF SHOES! We went to the shoe shop today and she had her tootsies measured and the lady suggested a nice pair of first shoes, fur lined for the winter. They are sooooo cuuuuuute:kiss:

Awwww! those are so adorable! Almost makes me want to have a little girl... almost!


----------



## Mollykins

Adorable shoes Holly! So sweet. I love bebe shoes! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Are you after a boy newbie?

Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: :cry::cry:
> Ah life goes on, good morning all:coffee:
> I'm 9dpo, have a bfn on a super sensitive test, no symptoms, low temps and so am going to stop kidding myself now, relax and wait for the :witch: Keep my wee sticks for next time.
> 
> I should do the same. I secretly felt really positive about this cycle so now I feel stupid for thinking that. I wish I had your PMA for next cycle Hollz.
> 
> Enjoy your cuddles with your monkey.Click to expand...

Thanks, monkey was sooo cuddly this morning:hugs:
I felt pretty bummed about it the other day, I didn't need an hpt to tell me that it hasn't happened this time, so have had a couple of days to digest the fact and get some PMA going for the next try. I know I'm not preggars coz of my temps and no symptoms, but you have some symptoms no? It might just be too early?:shrug:
:hug:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh my gawwwd holly's shoes are soooooo adorable!! I wuv them! I love my nephew, and buy him a fair bit but boys clothes don't have a patch on girls!! My neice who is due to be born in march is gonna be SPOILED. Actually screw that, hopefully I'll be buying MYSELF baby things by then!


----------



## firstbaby25

That's horrid molly... I thought you could be in with your promising symptoms I hope aunt flo stays away for you :) another bfp would be good!! Fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I agree with girls clothes being better! My niece vets spoiled by me and she's born December sixteenth so she always gets clothes for bday and a toy type fun thing for Christmas. We got her a suede waistcoat and some skinny black jeans the other day for her birthday! Love girlie things :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I sympathise Moominmumma, I have lots of fetish craft equipment too:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I love crafts and would like to do them more as I think I'm quite creative. I want to make OH's christmas card. Half design on computer, half make with crafts etc. I'm going to do the writing in Russian.


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Are you after a boy newbie?
> 
> Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?

definitely want boys! girls are adorable and ubber cute when they are litlle, but the thought of a teenage girl terrifies me! :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi:flower:Miscarriage can wreak havoc on your cycles, mine did in anycase :growlmad:
They'll get back to normal soon. The first 2 cycles I got back after bf I also had cramping at O until AF, it seems to have gone away the last cycle and this one, so I suspect it's to do with hormones balancing themselves out still. So maybe you still have a slight imbalance after your mc, but it doesn't seem a big problem since you're O-ing and getting AF. As for clotting- I think that's normal, your uterus just prepared a particularly cosy nest! Do you have any mid-cycle bleeding? That _could_ be a sign that something's amiss. But I reckon you just need one more go.......:winkwink:
:hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

The thought of a teenage anything scares me! I'll be old!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Are you after a boy newbie?
> 
> Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?
> 
> definitely want boys! girls are adorable and ubber cute when they are litlle, but the thought of a teenage girl terrifies me! :argh:Click to expand...

Fair point, but just think when they're grown up and pregnant! It's not the same if it's your daughter-in-law who has a bump!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I agree with girls clothes being better! My niece vets spoiled by me and she's born December sixteenth so she always gets clothes for bday and a toy type fun thing for Christmas. We got her a suede waistcoat and some skinny black jeans the other day for her birthday! Love girlie things :)

Girls clothes are much more fun, and girls like doing crafts and generally don't like football and violent video games, suits me!!! All my friendship bracelet making and hair plaiting skills would be wasted if I had only boys!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruuuuuncchhie! I can't see your chart, it takes me to mine...I'd need your name and password!!
Bet you just want to show off, bet yours is all fancy.:growlmad:

Right off to play lego:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Are you after a boy newbie?
> 
> Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?
> 
> definitely want boys! girls are adorable and ubber cute when they are litlle, but the thought of a teenage girl terrifies me! :argh:Click to expand...

As it should! My youngest is 3.5 and she is 16 at heart. The other day, I informed her that she was not going to do a certain thing... yeah, she told/half-yelled at me, "That's not fair!" To which I responded, "I'm sorry you feel that way." Which apparently was such a horrid thing to say that she stomped down the hall yelling, "I am NOT going to be your friend ANY MORE!" And then she promptly slammed the door. :dohh: Of course I had to be the bigger, more mature person and mumble under my breath, "I don't need you to be my friend, you are already my daughter... so there." :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry Holly !!! I have it saved.... Will try again lol

Right syptom for 3/4 dpo = waking up v hungry when only have a cuppa for breakfast and spots on my chin.... Boooo


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Are you after a boy newbie?
> 
> Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?
> 
> definitely want boys! girls are adorable and ubber cute when they are litlle, but the thought of a teenage girl terrifies me! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Fair point, but just think when they're grown up and pregnant! It's not the same if it's your daughter-in-law who has a bump!Click to expand...

now that is true! that's the ONLY reason why i would like to have one girl... i mean I would be ok with all boys, but i do want to have a daughter for those experiences, b/c a daughter-in-law will have her own mom and it definitely wouldn't be the same.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Are you after a boy newbie?
> 
> Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?
> 
> definitely want boys! girls are adorable and ubber cute when they are litlle, but the thought of a teenage girl terrifies me! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> As it should! My youngest is 3.5 and she is 16 at heart. The other day, I informed her that she was not going to do a certain thing... yeah, she told/half-yelled at me, "That's not fair!" To which I responded, "I'm sorry you feel that way." Which apparently was such a horrid thing to say that she stomped down the hall yelling, "I am NOT going to be your friend ANY MORE!" And then she promptly slammed the door. :dohh: Of course I had to be the bigger, more mature person and mumble under my breath, "I don't need you to be my friend, you are already my daughter... so there." :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: i love it! your girls are just so hilarious! this story and the one about the new car... too funny!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Are you after a boy newbie?
> 
> Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?
> 
> definitely want boys! girls are adorable and ubber cute when they are litlle, but the thought of a teenage girl terrifies me! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Fair point, but just think when they're grown up and pregnant! It's not the same if it's your daughter-in-law who has a bump!Click to expand...
> 
> now that is true! that's the ONLY reason why i would like to have one girl... i mean I would be ok with all boys, but i do want to have a daughter for those experiences, b/c a daughter-in-law will have her own mom and it definitely wouldn't be the same.Click to expand...

True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:

that's a good point! my friend who's due any day now doesn't want her MIL anywhere near her! the poor woman wants to move in with them for a couple weeks to help with her new grandbaby and my friend won't even consider it! she's negotiated it down to a weekend visit and she stays in a hotel! :haha:

:cry: i think i want a girl now :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Are you after a boy newbie?
> 
> Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?
> 
> definitely want boys! girls are adorable and ubber cute when they are litlle, but the thought of a teenage girl terrifies me! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> As it should! My youngest is 3.5 and she is 16 at heart. The other day, I informed her that she was not going to do a certain thing... yeah, she told/half-yelled at me, "That's not fair!" To which I responded, "I'm sorry you feel that way." Which apparently was such a horrid thing to say that she stomped down the hall yelling, "I am NOT going to be your friend ANY MORE!" And then she promptly slammed the door. :dohh: Of course I had to be the bigger, more mature person and mumble under my breath, "I don't need you to be my friend, you are already my daughter... so there." :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i love it! your girls are just so hilarious! this story and the one about the new car... too funny!Click to expand...

Thank you! :) :hugs: I understand my OH's fear about when the girls hit puberty and all 3 of us "syncing up" (<--his words :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

I would be happy with either but my niece would love a girl...

Re: the delivery room. My mum's luck's out with 2 girls. I watched my niece take her first breath :) it's awesome watching a birth! So naturally my sister will be coming in with me :) molly you should watch out for this with 2 girls close in age!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Hey ladies!

Just gonna go do another OPK as have just got in from work! :thumbup::thumbup:

Watch this space..... :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:
> 
> that's a good point! my friend who's due any day now doesn't want her MIL anywhere near her! the poor woman wants to move in with them for a couple weeks to help with her new grandbaby and my friend won't even consider it! she's negotiated it down to a weekend visit and she stays in a hotel! :haha:
> 
> :cry: i think i want a girl now :cry:Click to expand...

Aww Newbie! :hugs: Have a boy and a girl! :thumbup:

This is all conjecture mind you but I doubt your friend has anything against her MIL... she just doesn't have a connection with her... on THAT level. With my first, I didn't want ANYONE there during the birth but my OH and the doctors. As for the MIL staying for a "visit", I actually understand that one as well. I felt rather selfish with "my space" and felt that it was a new and delicate and private thing to be home with my new baby and my OH. We were a fledgling family and I didn't want anyone to encroach on that. That's not to say that I didn't want people to come and ooh and aww about my charming LO... I just wanted my space too. Now, to be fair; to put ourselves in the MIL's position... that is a wretched feeling and very hard to not take personally. Especially if it's your first grandchild by your only child. Oh the complexities of it all! Wow... I kind of went off didn't I??


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Emandi:flower:Miscarriage can wreak havoc on your cycles, mine did in anycase :growlmad:
> They'll get back to normal soon. The first 2 cycles I got back after bf I also had cramping at O until AF, it seems to have gone away the last cycle and this one, so I suspect it's to do with hormones balancing themselves out still. So maybe you still have a slight imbalance after your mc, but it doesn't seem a big problem since you're O-ing and getting AF. As for clotting- I think that's normal, your uterus just prepared a particularly cosy nest! Do you have any mid-cycle bleeding? That _could_ be a sign that something's amiss. But I reckon you just need one more go.......:winkwink:
> :hug:

Nooooo!!! How much I hate it!!! Just deleted post by accident :dohh::dohh::dohh:.

Thanks Holly :flower:, maybe I'm just being paranoid 8-[. 
Love monkey's shoes, look like keyring :haha:.
:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:
> 
> that's a good point! my friend who's due any day now doesn't want her MIL anywhere near her! the poor woman wants to move in with them for a couple weeks to help with her new grandbaby and my friend won't even consider it! she's negotiated it down to a weekend visit and she stays in a hotel! :haha:
> 
> :cry: i think i want a girl now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Newbie! :hugs: Have a boy and a girl! :thumbup:
> 
> This is all conjecture mind you but I doubt your friend has anything against her MIL... she just doesn't have a connection with her... on THAT level. With my first, I didn't want ANYONE there during the birth but my OH and the doctors. As for the MIL staying for a "visit", I actually understand that one as well. I felt rather selfish with "my space" and felt that it was a new and delicate and private thing to be home with my new baby and my OH. We were a fledgling family and I didn't want anyone to encroach on that. That's not to say that I didn't want people to come and ooh and aww about my charming LO... I just wanted my space too. Now, to be fair; to put ourselves in the MIL's position... that is a wretched feeling and very hard to not take personally. Especially if it's your first grandchild by your only child. Oh the complexities of it all! Wow... I kind of went off didn't I??Click to expand...

not at all! i was reading that envisioning what it will be like the 1st time we bring our LO home


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:
> 
> that's a good point! my friend who's due any day now doesn't want her MIL anywhere near her! the poor woman wants to move in with them for a couple weeks to help with her new grandbaby and my friend won't even consider it! she's negotiated it down to a weekend visit and she stays in a hotel! :haha:
> 
> :cry: i think i want a girl now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Newbie! :hugs: Have a boy and a girl! :thumbup:
> 
> This is all conjecture mind you but I doubt your friend has anything against her MIL... she just doesn't have a connection with her... on THAT level. With my first, I didn't want ANYONE there during the birth but my OH and the doctors. As for the MIL staying for a "visit", I actually understand that one as well. I felt rather selfish with "my space" and felt that it was a new and delicate and private thing to be home with my new baby and my OH. We were a fledgling family and I didn't want anyone to encroach on that. That's not to say that I didn't want people to come and ooh and aww about my charming LO... I just wanted my space too. Now, to be fair; to put ourselves in the MIL's position... that is a wretched feeling and very hard to not take personally. Especially if it's your first grandchild by your only child. Oh the complexities of it all! Wow... I kind of went off didn't I??Click to expand...
> 
> not at all! i was reading that envisioning what it will be like the 1st time we bring our LO homeClick to expand...

:) I have a miraculous ability to see both sides of an issue. It's quite useful most of the time. :thumbup: But in situations like the above where you (the new mom) want your time but know that your MIL is going to be hurt and take it personally, the only recourse (in my mind) is to just stress to your MIL that this is nothing personal and attempt to explain how you feel. If she doesn't understand and can't keep herself from taking it personally... that's on her. Perhaps having a nice talk about it over tea, explaining your position/feelings would be best. Also, you can validate her feelings by saying that you understand how this can be hurtful, how much you appreciate her wanting to help, etc. Oh my... my psychology classes are really making a show today! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Woah, Newbie! I forgot until I glance at your ticker! Did the witch arrive today?!?!


----------



## MoominMumma

This is the opk I just did! I think it's defo getting darker!? What do u all think? :winkwink:

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/4fe934cd.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! Moomin! It IS darker!! :dance:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Ooo! Moomin! It IS darker!! :dance:

Thanks hun!! :thumbup::happydance:

I just noticed your ticker..... have you tested yet? Sorry if you have already mentioned it and i missed it! Must be all the chatting again! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

*LADIES!!!!*

We are now 56 posts away from 3k!!! Who wants that 3k :bfp: ??? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo! Moomin! It IS darker!! :dance:
> 
> Thanks hun!! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> I just noticed your ticker..... have you tested yet? Sorry if you have already mentioned it and i missed it! Must be all the chatting again! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

It quite all right. :haha: We do chat a lot. :winkwink: I've decided that AF is due tomorrow so that if she does arrive I will go out late tomorrow afternoon and fetch a test to take on Thursday morning. I'm about to enter my 18 month TTC so I'm not so eager to spend money on tests from 6 dpo to AF. :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Woah, Newbie! I forgot until I glance at your ticker! Did the witch arrive today?!?!

she is playing with me! so evil she is :devil: I'm not even cramping today! If i didn't know any better, i'd be hopeful right about now but i know she lurks near, as my temp plummeted back to pre-O land (<----check the link to my chart in my siggie). she needs to get this show on the road so I can have a christmas BFP!

I can't believe u went out and managed to make it back home with no hpts! :shock: =D&gt;


----------



## LittleSpy

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:
> 
> that's a good point! my friend who's due any day now doesn't want her MIL anywhere near her! the poor woman wants to move in with them for a couple weeks to help with her new grandbaby and my friend won't even consider it! she's negotiated it down to a weekend visit and she stays in a hotel! :haha:
> 
> :cry: i think i want a girl now :cry:Click to expand...


I'm not ashamed to admit I hope I have a boy cooking. I really feel like I do, too. I'll be just as happy, of course, if it's a girl I'm just saying dh and I agree we'd relate better with a boy (I've always been a "one of the guys" girl).

My mom is apparently devastated I told her I didn't want her in the delivery room. But I don't. I don't want anyone there other than my dh and the OB and maybe a nurse or 2 -- whatever is necessary. I know how much my mom gets on my nerves and it would be BAD for her to be there. She also wants to move in and stay for the first couple of weeks which I thought was fabulous at first but now that I've thought about it I think she'd drive me batsh*t insane. :wacko: She & the MIL can stay for a day or 2 and then they're *OUT*.
Is that terribly wrong? I'm kind of a private person when it comes to that stuff. Dh and I can be hermits & other people tend to begin to annoy us pretty quickly. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Like I said Newbie- after 17 months (about to enter my 18 month) TTC, I've begun to let go of my POASA. :)


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo! Moomin! It IS darker!! :dance:
> 
> Thanks hun!! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> I just noticed your ticker..... have you tested yet? Sorry if you have already mentioned it and i missed it! Must be all the chatting again! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> It quite all right. :haha: We do chat a lot. :winkwink: I've decided that AF is due tomorrow so that if she does arrive I will go out late tomorrow afternoon and fetch a test to take on Thursday morning. I'm about to enter my 18 month TTC so I'm not so eager to spend money on tests from 6 dpo to AF. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes we certainly do! :haha: Did u mean to say "if she DOESN'T arrive?" i'm guessing u did as it there wouldnt be much point buying a test if the :witch: did show her face?! :dohh::winkwink:

Obviously u will show us pics of your test?!! I have faith that the :witch:'s broomstick will break down and she will not be able to get to u!! :haha::rofl: 

Aww that must be hard to have been TTC for 18 months! I can see why your not in any rush to spend too much money on tests till :witch: shows! (or not hopefully! :winkwink:) So your DD's really are a blessing! :thumbup::flower:

Do u feel in a christmassy mood? Would u like to see the snow we have here in the UK at the moment? :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

:wave:HELLO LADIES!!!:wave:

How are you all? I missed you today!

AND I see a suspicious lack of PMA and pee-sticks! :winkwink:

I can totally identify with you on th MIL at the birth issue Molly
I had my babies at home and for my first, i wanted my mom there. My relationship with my MIL is such that if I hadn't invited her she would have caused ww3! SO I did. WHen I went into labour, we phoned her and told her. She was booked to do a show at a school that day so she decided to go to that and then come to us. She arrived 5 minutes after my son was born, took him form the midwife and held him before my dh did! And her first words to me were "could you not have waited?"!
AND she stayed in the room while I was being stitched up! :blush:

According to my youngest, we have made our house a little bit Mismis (Christmas :haha: ) Bought some more fairy lights (I am a fairy light slut!) and a Mismis spider (a big tinsel dangly thingy). Can't wait to buy our tree :happydance:

It's the second to last week of the school year so every day is a christmas concert or prizegiving and Saturday is my baby's 4th birthday! Can't believe this year has disappeared....

BIG :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:
> 
> that's a good point! my friend who's due any day now doesn't want her MIL anywhere near her! the poor woman wants to move in with them for a couple weeks to help with her new grandbaby and my friend won't even consider it! she's negotiated it down to a weekend visit and she stays in a hotel! :haha:
> 
> :cry: i think i want a girl now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed to admit I hope I have a boy cooking. I really feel like I do, too. I'll be just as happy, of course, if it's a girl I'm just saying dh and I agree we'd relate better with a boy (I've always been a "one of the guys" girl).
> 
> My mom is apparently devastated I told her I didn't want her in the delivery room. But I don't. I don't want anyone there other than my dh and the OB and maybe a nurse or 2 -- whatever is necessary. I know how much my mom gets on my nerves and it would be BAD for her to be there. She also wants to move in and stay for the first couple of weeks which I thought was fabulous at first but now that I've thought about it I think she'd drive me batsh*t insane. :wacko: She & the MIL can stay for a day or 2 and then they're *OUT*.
> Is that terribly wrong? I'm kind of a private person when it comes to that stuff. Dh and I can be hermits & other people tend to begin to annoy us pretty quickly. :haha:Click to expand...

I think my biggest issue lies in the fact that every mother thinks she knows best, regardless if they are your mother or MIL. If you are going to stay at MY home for the purpose of helping me... you do what I want, not what you think is right. By all means, SUGGEST things to me, but don't try to run my house and family for me. Just because I am new at this doesn't mean I am not "in charge". (Can you tell I've had experience with bossy mothers??) :dohh: This reply seems a bit testy... sorry about that! :flower:

I don't think it's horribly wrong. Take comfort, your (and your DH's) preferences/needs/wants may not coincide with what other people in your life would prefer but that doesn't make you wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

hey newbie - how do i get my ovulation FF in my post ???

Thanks


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo! Moomin! It IS darker!! :dance:
> 
> Thanks hun!! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> I just noticed your ticker..... have you tested yet? Sorry if you have already mentioned it and i missed it! Must be all the chatting again! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> It quite all right. :haha: We do chat a lot. :winkwink: I've decided that AF is due tomorrow so that if she does arrive I will go out late tomorrow afternoon and fetch a test to take on Thursday morning. I'm about to enter my 18 month TTC so I'm not so eager to spend money on tests from 6 dpo to AF. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we certainly do! :haha: Did u mean to say "if she DOESN'T arrive?" i'm guessing u did as it there wouldnt be much point buying a test if the :witch: did show her face?! :dohh::winkwink:
> 
> Obviously u will show us pics of your test?!! I have faith that the :witch:'s broomstick will break down and she will not be able to get to u!! :haha::rofl:
> 
> Aww that must be hard to have been TTC for 18 months! I can see why your not in any rush to spend too much money on tests till :witch: shows! (or not hopefully! :winkwink:) So your DD's really are a blessing! :thumbup::flower:
> 
> Do u feel in a christmassy mood? Would u like to see the snow we have here in the UK at the moment? :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I would LOVE TO SEE SNOW!!! I was born and raised in Alaska but moved to Oregon years ago... I miss the snow SO BADLY! It is hard to feel Christmasy without snow. :cry: I even contemplated buying that snow in a can to put on my windows so make it LOOK like it snowed. How pathetic! :cry:

I will absolutely post pictures of my test... if there is anything to post anyway. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Like I said Newbie- after 17 months (about to enter my 18 month) TTC, I've begun to let go of my POASA. :)

you're so strong! I am ready to quit after a few months! I am so ashamed :blush:


----------



## MoominMumma

LittleSpy said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit I hope I have a boy cooking. I really feel like I do, too. I'll be just as happy, of course, if it's a girl I'm just saying dh and I agree we'd relate better with a boy (I've always been a "one of the guys" girl).
> 
> My mom is apparently devastated I told her I didn't want her in the delivery room. But I don't. I don't want anyone there other than my dh and the OB and maybe a nurse or 2 -- whatever is necessary. I know how much my mom gets on my nerves and it would be BAD for her to be there. She also wants to move in and stay for the first couple of weeks which I thought was fabulous at first but now that I've thought about it I think she'd drive me batsh*t insane. :wacko: She & the MIL can stay for a day or 2 and then they're *OUT*.
> Is that terribly wrong? I'm kind of a private person when it comes to that stuff. Dh and I can be hermits & other people tend to begin to annoy us pretty quickly. :haha:

:flower: I can totally understand about mum's and MIL's driving u a bit :wacko: as mine do sometimes! (My mum more than my MIL! :haha:) But i'm quite lucky with my MIL as i've always got on very well with MIL and FIL (hence why i'm living with them at the moment! :haha:) and my BIL's and future SIL's to! We all help eachother out whenever we can and we all get on really well! :thumbup:

As for the delivery room... My MIL has never mentioned about being there and she just says when it happens she will be really happy, and i don't think she would want to be there anyway as she understands that some things should just be kept private and although she sees my as the daughter she never had she wouldn't go that far! If u know what i mean! :winkwink::haha:

My mum, however, is a totally different matter....:haha: She knows we are TTC (although OH doesn't know she knows :haha:) and it actually comes in quite handy as she can very often get my free PG tests as she is a theatre nurse and she can get them from the hospital! :thumbup: And she asked me a long time ago (before we were even TTC) if she could be there when i give birth and i have always said that she CAN! I get on so well with my mum and even tho she can be annoying at times.. she is like my best friend and mum all in one! So it's only right that she is there! (oooh yeah... and of course OH to! :haha::winkwink:)

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> :wave:HELLO LADIES!!!:wave:
> 
> How are you all? I missed you today!
> 
> AND I see a suspicious lack of PMA and pee-sticks! :winkwink:
> 
> I can totally identify with you on th MIL at the birth issue Molly
> I had my babies at home and for my first, i wanted my mom there. My relationship with my MIL is such that if I hadn't invited her she would have caused ww3! SO I did. WHen I went into labour, we phoned her and told her. She was booked to do a show at a school that day so she decided to go to that and then come to us. She arrived 5 minutes after my son was born, took him form the midwife and held him before my dh did! And her first words to me were "could you not have waited?"!
> AND she stayed in the room while I was being stitched up! :blush:
> 
> According to my youngest, we have made our house a little bit Mismis (Christmas :haha: ) Bought some more fairy lights (I am a fairy light slut!) and a Mismis spider (a big tinsel dangly thingy). Can't wait to buy our tree :happydance:
> 
> It's the second to last week of the school year so every day is a christmas concert or prizegiving and Saturday is my baby's 4th birthday! Can't believe this year has disappeared....
> 
> BIG :hugs: to all of you!

See, I believe this is where my headstrong nature comes into play... I would have told my MIL straight to her face... "This is my choice and I am sorry if it upsets you but I will not be allowing you in the room when I am giving birth." :smug: Or perhaps that is my b*tchy nature. :haha: I have such a way of saying things that people don't tend to argue with me once I "put my foot down"... well, my children not included. They do not fear me at all. :rofl: 
I would have blown a fuse if my MIL had said that bit to me about no waiting AND holding my child before my OH. Ooo! :growlmad: I'm beginning to fume already! :hissy: (Breathe Molly.... 1.2.3.4.5... sigh...) :rofl:

My baby is going to be 4 in April... how do they grow so fast??!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Newbie! Don't be ashamed. TTC is hard to take emotionally. :hugs: It's not hard to get to a point where you say, "I am done!... for now." :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

The back garden! :thumbup:

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/512beb5f.jpg


----------



## MoominMumma

Footprints on the driveway! :thumbup:

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/d5d10097.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:
> 
> that's a good point! my friend who's due any day now doesn't want her MIL anywhere near her! the poor woman wants to move in with them for a couple weeks to help with her new grandbaby and my friend won't even consider it! she's negotiated it down to a weekend visit and she stays in a hotel! :haha:
> 
> :cry: i think i want a girl now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed to admit I hope I have a boy cooking. I really feel like I do, too. I'll be just as happy, of course, if it's a girl I'm just saying dh and I agree we'd relate better with a boy (I've always been a "one of the guys" girl).
> 
> My mom is apparently devastated I told her I didn't want her in the delivery room. But I don't. I don't want anyone there other than my dh and the OB and maybe a nurse or 2 -- whatever is necessary. I know how much my mom gets on my nerves and it would be BAD for her to be there. She also wants to move in and stay for the first couple of weeks which I thought was fabulous at first but now that I've thought about it I think she'd drive me batsh*t insane. :wacko: She & the MIL can stay for a day or 2 and then they're *OUT*.
> Is that terribly wrong? I'm kind of a private person when it comes to that stuff. Dh and I can be hermits & other people tend to begin to annoy us pretty quickly. :haha:Click to expand...

Hi littlespy! glad u still think of us! :hugs: u must tell us what u are having when u find out, we are dying to know! :happydance:


----------



## emandi

LittleSpy said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> True! And another point to consider- I know that I'm not necessarily a prude but when I am giving birth, my in-laws are not in the room. :nope:
> 
> that's a good point! my friend who's due any day now doesn't want her MIL anywhere near her! the poor woman wants to move in with them for a couple weeks to help with her new grandbaby and my friend won't even consider it! she's negotiated it down to a weekend visit and she stays in a hotel! :haha:
> 
> :cry: i think i want a girl now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed to admit I hope I have a boy cooking. I really feel like I do, too. I'll be just as happy, of course, if it's a girl I'm just saying dh and I agree we'd relate better with a boy (I've always been a "one of the guys" girl).
> 
> My mom is apparently devastated I told her I didn't want her in the delivery room. But I don't. I don't want anyone there other than my dh and the OB and maybe a nurse or 2 -- whatever is necessary. I know how much my mom gets on my nerves and it would be BAD for her to be there. She also wants to move in and stay for the first couple of weeks which I thought was fabulous at first but now that I've thought about it I think she'd drive me batsh*t insane. :wacko: She & the MIL can stay for a day or 2 and then they're *OUT*.
> Is that terribly wrong? I'm kind of a private person when it comes to that stuff. Dh and I can be hermits & other people tend to begin to annoy us pretty quickly. :haha:Click to expand...

LittleSpy:flower:, don't listen to enyone and do this things how YOU want.
Sure your mum just want to help, but will have to accept that you and your DH want to spend those precious moments with new baby without any other family members.
Can't say much about delivery room as I had C-section (Emily was breech). We came home from hospital after 2 days. My sister and mum offered to come and stay for 2 weeks to help, but I refused. And my DH had to go back to work after 2 days. But I don't have any regrets. It was a lovely bonding time.
:blue: for you :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you Moomin! Oh my! I want to play in it! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Sorry Holly !!! I have it saved.... Will try again lol
> 
> Right syptom for 3/4 dpo = waking up v hungry when only have a cuppa for breakfast and spots on my chin.... Boooo

Frankenspots:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:hi: Holly! You've been gone all day! What fun things have you done with your day?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Are you after a boy newbie?
> 
> Preggy turtles wondering if you're all finding out what you are having? Are you gonna tell us?
> 
> definitely want boys! girls are adorable and ubber cute when they are litlle, but the thought of a teenage girl terrifies me! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> As it should! My youngest is 3.5 and she is 16 at heart. The other day, I informed her that she was not going to do a certain thing... yeah, she told/half-yelled at me, "That's not fair!" To which I responded, "I'm sorry you feel that way." Which apparently was such a horrid thing to say that she stomped down the hall yelling, "I am NOT going to be your friend ANY MORE!" And then she promptly slammed the door. :dohh: Of course I had to be the bigger, more mature person and mumble under my breath, "I don't need you to be my friend, you are already my daughter... so there." :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:
My LO does serious character demonstrations already if you take something out of her hands that she's playing with- eg my mobile phone, I am no longer allowed to use my phone without her permission and a trade in for something equally interesting or I get a severe shouting at:brat: Mind you my friend has a little boy the same age and he's worse. Holly gets over it quickly, he _sulks_ big time.


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> :wave:HELLO LADIES!!!:wave:
> 
> How are you all? I missed you today!
> 
> AND I see a suspicious lack of PMA and pee-sticks! :winkwink:
> 
> I can totally identify with you on th MIL at the birth issue Molly
> I had my babies at home and for my first, i wanted my mom there. My relationship with my MIL is such that if I hadn't invited her she would have caused ww3! SO I did. WHen I went into labour, we phoned her and told her. She was booked to do a show at a school that day so she decided to go to that and then come to us. She arrived 5 minutes after my son was born, took him form the midwife and held him before my dh did! And her first words to me were "could you not have waited?"!
> AND she stayed in the room while I was being stitched up! :blush:
> 
> According to my youngest, we have made our house a little bit Mismis (Christmas :haha: ) Bought some more fairy lights (I am a fairy light slut!) and a Mismis spider (a big tinsel dangly thingy). Can't wait to buy our tree :happydance:
> 
> It's the second to last week of the school year so every day is a christmas concert or prizegiving and Saturday is my baby's 4th birthday! Can't believe this year has disappeared....
> 
> BIG :hugs: to all of you!

Helloooo TrinityMom :flower:, enjoying your busy and PREGNANT life? Hope so :winkwink:.
You forgot to tell us about your birthday. When can we congratulate you? 
(Never mind you already got one BigFatPresent :flower:)
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- We also did the "trade ins" with the girls. In fact we taught that to my oldest when the youngest came of age to "steal" my oldest's toys. "Trade her something..." we would say to her. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> hey newbie - how do i get my ovulation FF in my post ???
> 
> Thanks

I think u have to go thru your home page, lemme investigate a little further...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :wave:HELLO LADIES!!!:wave:
> 
> How are you all? I missed you today!
> 
> AND I see a suspicious lack of PMA and pee-sticks! :winkwink:
> 
> I can totally identify with you on th MIL at the birth issue Molly
> I had my babies at home and for my first, i wanted my mom there. My relationship with my MIL is such that if I hadn't invited her she would have caused ww3! SO I did. WHen I went into labour, we phoned her and told her. She was booked to do a show at a school that day so she decided to go to that and then come to us. She arrived 5 minutes after my son was born, took him form the midwife and held him before my dh did! And her first words to me were "could you not have waited?"!
> AND she stayed in the room while I was being stitched up! :blush:
> 
> According to my youngest, we have made our house a little bit Mismis (Christmas :haha: ) Bought some more fairy lights (I am a fairy light slut!) and a Mismis spider (a big tinsel dangly thingy). Can't wait to buy our tree :happydance:
> 
> It's the second to last week of the school year so every day is a christmas concert or prizegiving and Saturday is my baby's 4th birthday! Can't believe this year has disappeared....
> 
> BIG :hugs: to all of you!

OMG that is so funny, you could make a whole sit-com out of your MIL I'm sure. I love mine, she's 82 (had DH late) and natters alot. Very French, and very generous hearted. Hello Mamichat!:wave::hugs::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> :hi: Holly! You've been gone all day! What fun things have you done with your day?


At any moment DH will arrive and I will have to rush off and start frying an onion and some garlic to make it seem, or at least smell, like I have been busying myself in the kitchen all evening, and not having a long bath and some BnB time.:blush: 

Molly :wave:I've had a lovely day. I took LO to town, _on the bus_ (everything is a Noddy and Big Ears adventure with a baby, I love it!!) And we looked out of the window _on the bus_ and sang 'the wheels on the bus go round and round' etc etc. And after The Bus Ride we met my Ex in fact, I'm on friendly terms with him and DH is fine about it. So we had lunch together and he bought Holly a toy and I bought Holly some shoes, then I walked home in the pale winter sunshine with LO. 'Twas splendid.:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

if u go to your main page that has your calendar and chart, click on the home page setup


from there, u should see at the top of the page the weeb address for your chart


back on the bnb page where u edit your siggie, click on the insert link button and paste it there


or u can quote this post and get the code
https://insert your code here

let me know if that works for you! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

'Tis onion and garlic time....:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> if u go to your main page that has your calendar and chart, click on the home page setup
> View attachment 141941
> 
> 
> from there, u should see at the top of the page the weeb address for your chart
> View attachment 141951
> 
> 
> back on the bnb page where u edit your siggie, click on the insert link button and paste it there
> View attachment 141959
> 
> 
> or u can quote this post and get the code
> https://insert your code here
> 
> let me know if that works for you! :flower:

FF whizzkid you! Must try that myself after the onions and garlic


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :wave:HELLO LADIES!!!:wave:
> 
> How are you all? I missed you today!
> 
> AND I see a suspicious lack of PMA and pee-sticks! :winkwink:
> 
> I can totally identify with you on th MIL at the birth issue Molly
> I had my babies at home and for my first, i wanted my mom there. My relationship with my MIL is such that if I hadn't invited her she would have caused ww3! SO I did. WHen I went into labour, we phoned her and told her. She was booked to do a show at a school that day so she decided to go to that and then come to us. She arrived 5 minutes after my son was born, took him form the midwife and held him before my dh did! And her first words to me were "could you not have waited?"!
> AND she stayed in the room while I was being stitched up! :blush:
> 
> According to my youngest, we have made our house a little bit Mismis (Christmas :haha: ) Bought some more fairy lights (I am a fairy light slut!) and a Mismis spider (a big tinsel dangly thingy). Can't wait to buy our tree :happydance:
> 
> It's the second to last week of the school year so every day is a christmas concert or prizegiving and Saturday is my baby's 4th birthday! Can't believe this year has disappeared....
> 
> BIG :hugs: to all of you!
> 
> OMG that is so funny, you could make a whole sit-com out of your MIL I'm sure. I love mine, she's 82 (had DH late) and natters alot. Very French, and very generous hearted. Hello Mamichat!:wave::hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Her mom, GarnnyGranny, is turning 90 next month. She is French and keeps talking to me in French. Sh also thinks my dh is my mil's husband and keeps moaning at him for not helping her more! She possibly has the most NMA ever. Every time I see her I say "how are you?" and she says "just waiting....waiting for death"! And she's serious!

My birthday is on Thursday. Had to have my bday celebration last weekend because my lo's on is this saturday (and I didn't want a spiderman birthday cake for my birthday :haha:)

Speaking of which, i have to bake it....eek!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Holly! You've been gone all day! What fun things have you done with your day?
> 
> 
> At any moment DH will arrive and I will have to rush off and start frying an onion and some garlic to make it seem, or at least smell, like I have been busying myself in the kitchen all evening, and not having a long bath and some BnB time.:blush:
> 
> Molly :wave:I've had a lovely day. I took LO to town, _on the bus_ (everything is a Noddy and Big Ears adventure with a baby, I love it!!) And we looked out of the window _on the bus_ and sang 'the wheels on the bus go round and round' etc etc. And after The Bus Ride we met my Ex in fact, I'm on friendly terms with him and DH is fine about it. So we had lunch together and he bought Holly a toy and I bought Holly some shoes, then I walked home in the pale winter sunshine with LO. 'Twas splendid.:thumbup:Click to expand...

That sounds lovely! It's a wet/rainy, gray, and windy day so we are very much an inside family today. I think we will spend our time reading and perhaps making a thank you card for the grandparents. :) I have to start lunch soon, still not sure what I am going to make though. :shrug: My grandparents sent the LO's advent calenders for Christmas that came in the post today. Chocolate pieces everyday! :shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I must admit, my biggest fear is a pushy MIL (or anyone else for that matter!). B/c this will be my 1st I am concerned that ppl will feel the need to tell me how to do everything when their advice was never asked for. I can recall an instance where I took my little nephews to a birthday party for DH's niece. The younger of the two boys was just an infant and the entire time my MIL and 2 SILs (who each have children and are older than me) felt the need to instruct and critique every single thing I did that day! Annoyed the hell out of me so bad that I went straight home and told DH if they do that when we have kids, there are going to be some serious problems!! :trouble:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> if u go to your main page that has your calendar and chart, click on the home page setup
> View attachment 141941
> 
> 
> from there, u should see at the top of the page the weeb address for your chart
> View attachment 141951
> 
> 
> back on the bnb page where u edit your siggie, click on the insert link button and paste it there
> View attachment 141959
> 
> 
> or u can quote this post and get the code
> https://insert your code here
> 
> let me know if that works for you! :flower:
> 
> FF whizzkid you! Must try that myself after the onions and garlicClick to expand...

:haha: not quite! just hope it works 

sounds like u had a lovely day with :baby: we missed u, but i guess we will allow LO to get some time in with mommy :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- Big BIG :hugs: sweets. You absolutely deserve/need them. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie- Congrats on your DH's new job! Quite a pay increase! :happydance:
> 
> Moomin- That's horrible about your glue.... it's exactly the sort of thing I would get out of sorts about too. :haha: I have plenty of crafts and every supply has a place so when it's not there, I have no idea where it could be. :shrug:
> 
> Holly (and Newbie :) )- I also (despite what you lovelies have been saying) have little faith in this cycle. In fact... I'm pushing out my test date to Thursday. AF is due Wednesday, if she doesn't show, I will go out in the late afternoon to fetch a test to take Thursday morning. ...Of course it really would be like that wicked :witch: to delay her arrival JUST long enough for me to buy the test and get my hopes up just a bit. :brat:

Still no af for me:happydance:....certain she will come .but if not tomorrow am i am going to test thurs morn we can post pics together??

I am thinking the same as you molly she will lurk circling on her stupid broom till like thurs pm /fri am giving us a glimpse of hope and then it will be snatched away:cry:

Loving this thread makes me want to move right onto xmas baby making for dec :happydance:.......love catching up sorry i dont say much takes me an age to catch up lol:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

has anyone had increased ewcm *(that much ou feel like you have wet yourself sorry if tmi!!)* .......before *O* and then thereafter??


----------



## Sarachka

Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic? 

Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> has anyone had increased ewcm *(that much ou feel like you have wet yourself sorry if tmi!!)* .......before *O* and then thereafter??

I had that this cycle but it wasn't ewcm it was really watery. I posted way back in this thread about it and Holly assures me it's a good sign.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> has anyone had increased ewcm *(that much ou feel like you have wet yourself sorry if tmi!!)* .......before *O* and then thereafter??

:thumbup: Fine. Then you might get that same watery cm a few days before AF, before drying up completely to welcome the :witch:
Just call me Madame CM :howdy:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- Big BIG :hugs: sweets. You absolutely deserve/need them. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie- Congrats on your DH's new job! Quite a pay increase! :happydance:
> 
> Moomin- That's horrible about your glue.... it's exactly the sort of thing I would get out of sorts about too. :haha: I have plenty of crafts and every supply has a place so when it's not there, I have no idea where it could be. :shrug:
> 
> Holly (and Newbie :) )- I also (despite what you lovelies have been saying) have little faith in this cycle. In fact... I'm pushing out my test date to Thursday. AF is due Wednesday, if she doesn't show, I will go out in the late afternoon to fetch a test to take Thursday morning. ...Of course it really would be like that wicked :witch: to delay her arrival JUST long enough for me to buy the test and get my hopes up just a bit. :brat:
> 
> Still no af for me:happydance:....certain she will come .but if not tomorrow am i am going to test thurs morn we can post pics together??
> 
> I am thinking the same as you molly she will lurk circling on her stupid broom till like thurs pm /fri am giving us a glimpse of hope and then it will be snatched away:cry:
> 
> Loving this thread makes me want to move right onto xmas baby making for dec :happydance:.......love catching up sorry i dont say much takes me an age to catch up lol:dohh:Click to expand...

Absolutely! I will be your testing buddy! :friends: And wee-stick picture posting buddies as well! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic?
> 
> Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.

My OH just bought Gran Tourismo 5... I will never understand the lure of video games the way others do. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

15 more posts 'til the 3k :bfp:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone had increased ewcm *(that much ou feel like you have wet yourself sorry if tmi!!)* .......before *O* and then thereafter??
> 
> :thumbup: Fine. Then you might get that same watery cm a few days before AF, before drying up completely to welcome the :witch:
> Just call me Madame CM :howdy:Click to expand...

I wonder if that is my problem, not enough fertile CM around O. I get a huge glob of it about 3 days before, almost like a mucus plug, and then it returns to a watery like consistency. I worry the little :spermy: don't have enough nourishment waiting on the eggy.

i'm thinking about temping twice a day next cyle and keeping 2 charts, one for morning and one for night, that way i can narrow down O from a 24 hr window to about a 12 hr window... more crap to obsess over, I know! :dohh:

I saw that Trinitymom was taking soy, and wondering should I take it. Anyone else take soy that would recommend it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic?
> 
> Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.

I'm just serving him up a big mountain of fried garlic cloves- he is French afterall. And if he were to be tempted to flirt with ladyfolk tomorrow then he won't stand a chance on account of his breath. And I'm not in my fertile window so :shrug:

But as a special treat I've added to the garlic and onion some 'lardons' (don't know what they're called in English-'bacon cubes' ?!) and courgettes and tomato, to be served with some tri-colour pasta and grated emmenthal cheese and parmesan. The boys had the courgette and cheesy pasta, I always have to do 2 sittings coz they like food that has no taste.

:haha::haha: DH just came into the kitchen and poked a tiny cold floppy unaroused willy out of his trousers and said the French equivalent of "be afraid, be very afraid" then ran off laughing. Surreal. :wacko: He's a card my DH, I'm sure our DH's would love to get together on the subsidiary thread of the fertile myrtles, The Macho Nachos or something, and exchange _their_ ttc perspectives;
"OMG that's nothing TrinityDad, my DW looks at her CM under the microscope:wacko:!!! She thinks I don't know about it too:haha:"

Tomorrow I can eat my first advent chocolate, and LO's too, since she is too small for chocolate:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> 15 more posts 'til the 3k :bfp:

Really, already? I want it:growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 15 more posts 'til the 3k :bfp:
> 
> Really, already? I want it:growlmad:Click to expand...

mine grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:bodyb:


----------



## Sarachka

HAAAAAA Holly that made me LOL. Men are still just little boys for their whole lives aren't they?


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wave:Hi guys, I'm just chillin' :-= Nothing to do with the 3k post :^o


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 15 more posts 'til the 3k :bfp:
> 
> Really, already? I want it:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> mine grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:bodyb:Click to expand...

this is going to be funny! crunchie :grr: vs. holly :gun: but watch out for molly :ninja:


----------



## MoominMumma

do u all like my new av?? :thumbup: 

I dont want the 3 k post either.... :winkwink:


----------



## MoominMumma

did u know that......


----------



## MoominMumma

i have just made 2 posts for no apparent reason :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

but i think this is cheating so i will stop now!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1843/1843876u632fn8hrz.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin I do like your new av but it will take me a while to associate it with you. 

I want the 3000th post bc I want a different result tonight when I pee in a cup!!


----------



## Sarachka

Mine?


----------



## Sarachka

Mine


----------



## newbie_ttc

sara won!!


----------



## Sarachka

Victory!!!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

woah woah *WOAH* sarachka that was soooo not fair :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 15 more posts 'til the 3k :bfp:
> 
> Really, already? I want it:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> mine grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:bodyb:Click to expand...

Oh that doesn't surprise me that you turn up suddenly, just when there's something up for grabshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1503/1503432cdpoxulgaa.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

sorry crunchie! they keep robbing you! #4,000 is yours! and at the rate we are chatting well will be there by saturday!! 

and I do like the new Avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The 3000th post has to have a monster on it or it's invalid. So the closest to 3000 with a monster wins..:cry: oh it's no good, I need a faster computer:cry:


----------



## MoominMumma

Right ladies.... and sarachka :brat::sad2: :haha:

I'm afraid i have to leave u all for tonight as i'm off to....

*BD!!!* 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Catch u all tomorrow!!! Wish me luck! :winkwink::haha:

Sleep well!! :flower::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Moomin I do like your new av but it will take me a while to associate it with you.
> 
> I want the 3000th post bc I want a different result tonight when I pee in a cup!!

Your avatar looks like my DD trying to walk in the snow with her new shoes


----------



## Sarachka

Wouldn't it be funny if I did test now and the 3000th post luck came true?!! When I need to pee I'll see if it's strong enough


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> The 3000th post has to have a monster on it or it's invalid. So the closest to 3000 with a monster wins..:cry: oh it's no good, I need a faster computer:cry:

:awww: sorry holly :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Your DH did... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

MoominMumma, have fun!
and sarachka, we'll be waiting!!

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/213/213113wwpnek7rtf.gif<---- not really relevant, but so cute!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Holly! :awww: How about this? I will give my personal 1k post to you when I reach it. I only have 194 posts to go.


----------



## Mollykins

Here's to one post closer to Holly's 1k :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Get it Moomin!! :sex:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Cute dancing kitties.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh Holly! :awww: How about this? I will give my personal 1k post to you when I reach it. I only have 194 posts to go.

i suspect we all wll have had our bfp by then... and the :baby:'s will probably be here by then too.

hey, when we all get our BFPs do u think they will move our thread? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic?
> 
> Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.
> 
> I'm just serving him up a big mountain of fried garlic cloves- he is French afterall. And if he were to be tempted to flirt with ladyfolk tomorrow then he won't stand a chance on account of his breath. And I'm not in my fertile window so :shrug:
> 
> But as a special treat I've added to the garlic and onion some 'lardons' (don't know what they're called in English-'bacon cubes' ?!) and courgettes and tomato, to be served with some tri-colour pasta and grated emmenthal cheese and parmesan. The boys had the courgette and cheesy pasta, I always have to do 2 sittings coz they like food that has no taste.
> 
> :haha::haha: DH just came into the kitchen and poked a tiny cold floppy unaroused willy out of his trousers and said the French equivalent of "be afraid, be very afraid" then ran off laughing. Surreal. :wacko: He's a card my DH, I'm sure our DH's would love to get together on the subsidiary thread of the fertile myrtles, The Macho Nachos or something, and exchange _their_ ttc perspectives;
> "OMG that's nothing TrinityDad, my DW looks at her CM under the microscope:wacko:!!! She thinks I don't know about it too:haha:"
> 
> Tomorrow I can eat my first advent chocolate, and LO's too, since she is too small for chocolate:happydance:Click to expand...

Waaaaaaaahhaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa (deep breath) waaaaaaahhhhhhahaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl:

I'm laughing soooo hard because that is exactly the kind of thing my OH does!! Last night after his shower as I was finishing up some work on the PC, he stood starkers in the doorway and waved it around "handlessly" if you know what I mean shouting "woo woo!" Why? Don't ask me but it sounds like yours and my OH's are kindred spirits :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Holly! :awww: How about this? I will give my personal 1k post to you when I reach it. I only have 194 posts to go.
> 
> i suspect we all wll have had our bfp by then... and the :baby:'s will probably be here by then too.
> 
> hey, when we all get our BFPs do u think they will move our thread? :shrug:Click to expand...

:shock: Can they do that????!!!!! :shock: Oh no! Where would we move our beautiful thread to?? Don't speak like that Newbie... I'll cry... :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too, off to bed, unlikely to BD though:wacko: We need all the rest we can get between fertile windows at our ripe lazy old age.:haha: I keep looking at LO's new shoes, they are so dinky winky. Bet I dream about them:sleep:(As you say Emandi, keyrings! Earrings almost!):hug: and sweet dreams to my lovely turtle :friends::dust:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic?
> 
> Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.
> 
> I'm just serving him up a big mountain of fried garlic cloves- he is French afterall. And if he were to be tempted to flirt with ladyfolk tomorrow then he won't stand a chance on account of his breath. And I'm not in my fertile window so :shrug:
> 
> But as a special treat I've added to the garlic and onion some 'lardons' (don't know what they're called in English-'bacon cubes' ?!) and courgettes and tomato, to be served with some tri-colour pasta and grated emmenthal cheese and parmesan. The boys had the courgette and cheesy pasta, I always have to do 2 sittings coz they like food that has no taste.
> 
> :haha::haha: DH just came into the kitchen and poked a tiny cold floppy unaroused willy out of his trousers and said the French equivalent of "be afraid, be very afraid" then ran off laughing. Surreal. :wacko: He's a card my DH, I'm sure our DH's would love to get together on the subsidiary thread of the fertile myrtles, The Macho Nachos or something, and exchange _their_ ttc perspectives;
> "OMG that's nothing TrinityDad, my DW looks at her CM under the microscope:wacko:!!! She thinks I don't know about it too:haha:"
> 
> Tomorrow I can eat my first advent chocolate, and LO's too, since she is too small for chocolate:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Waaaaaaaahhaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa (deep breath) waaaaaaahhhhhhahaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl:
> 
> I'm laughing soooo hard because that is exactly the kind of thing my OH does!! Last night after his shower as I was finishing up some work on the PC, he stood starkers in the doorway and waved it around "handlessly" if you know what I mean shouting "woo woo!" Why? Don't ask me but it sounds like yours and my OH's are kindred spirits :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I can relate as well... let's keep our OH's away from each other eh? LOL. My OH does the "handless" thing too. He once tried to show me how he can "handlessly" whip it around much like a tassel? :rofl: I lost my mind laughing when he hit himself with... himself. :rofl: Am I just horrible for saying that?? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh Holly! :awww: How about this? I will give my personal 1k post to you when I reach it. I only have 194 posts to go.

Yes yes thankyou!:hugs: That would make me so happy.:flower: I've already promised mine to Crunchie, but that way we create a chain of 1000th post love:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl::rofl:


kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic?
> 
> Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.
> 
> I'm just serving him up a big mountain of fried garlic cloves- he is French afterall. And if he were to be tempted to flirt with ladyfolk tomorrow then he won't stand a chance on account of his breath. And I'm not in my fertile window so :shrug:
> 
> But as a special treat I've added to the garlic and onion some 'lardons' (don't know what they're called in English-'bacon cubes' ?!) and courgettes and tomato, to be served with some tri-colour pasta and grated emmenthal cheese and parmesan. The boys had the courgette and cheesy pasta, I always have to do 2 sittings coz they like food that has no taste.
> 
> :haha::haha: DH just came into the kitchen and poked a tiny cold floppy unaroused willy out of his trousers and said the French equivalent of "be afraid, be very afraid" then ran off laughing. Surreal. :wacko: He's a card my DH, I'm sure our DH's would love to get together on the subsidiary thread of the fertile myrtles, The Macho Nachos or something, and exchange _their_ ttc perspectives;
> "OMG that's nothing TrinityDad, my DW looks at her CM under the microscope:wacko:!!! She thinks I don't know about it too:haha:"
> 
> Tomorrow I can eat my first advent chocolate, and LO's too, since she is too small for chocolate:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Waaaaaaaahhaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa (deep breath) waaaaaaahhhhhhahaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl:
> 
> I'm laughing soooo hard because that is exactly the kind of thing my OH does!! Last night after his shower as I was finishing up some work on the PC, he stood starkers in the doorway and waved it around "handlessly" if you know what I mean shouting "woo woo!" Why? Don't ask me but it sounds like yours and my OH's are kindred spirits :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: To be fair I sometimes flash my tits or my bum at DH when my MIL is over and in the room next door so he can't touch, and say woo woo! 

Right, to bed....:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic?
> 
> Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.
> 
> I'm just serving him up a big mountain of fried garlic cloves- he is French afterall. And if he were to be tempted to flirt with ladyfolk tomorrow then he won't stand a chance on account of his breath. And I'm not in my fertile window so :shrug:
> 
> But as a special treat I've added to the garlic and onion some 'lardons' (don't know what they're called in English-'bacon cubes' ?!) and courgettes and tomato, to be served with some tri-colour pasta and grated emmenthal cheese and parmesan. The boys had the courgette and cheesy pasta, I always have to do 2 sittings coz they like food that has no taste.
> 
> :haha::haha: DH just came into the kitchen and poked a tiny cold floppy unaroused willy out of his trousers and said the French equivalent of "be afraid, be very afraid" then ran off laughing. Surreal. :wacko: He's a card my DH, I'm sure our DH's would love to get together on the subsidiary thread of the fertile myrtles, The Macho Nachos or something, and exchange _their_ ttc perspectives;
> "OMG that's nothing TrinityDad, my DW looks at her CM under the microscope:wacko:!!! She thinks I don't know about it too:haha:"
> 
> Tomorrow I can eat my first advent chocolate, and LO's too, since she is too small for chocolate:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Waaaaaaaahhaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa (deep breath) waaaaaaahhhhhhahaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl:
> 
> I'm laughing soooo hard because that is exactly the kind of thing my OH does!! Last night after his shower as I was finishing up some work on the PC, he stood starkers in the doorway and waved it around "handlessly" if you know what I mean shouting "woo woo!" Why? Don't ask me but it sounds like yours and my OH's are kindred spirits :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I can relate as well... let's keep our OH's away from each other eh? LOL. My OH does the "handless" thing too. He once tried to show me how he can "handlessly" whip it around much like a tassel? :rofl: I lost my mind laughing when he hit himself with... himself. :rofl: Am I just horrible for saying that?? :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh Molly...that's so funny! And you're not horrible to have a little chuckle after all, he must know it's funny!! :haha: I'm coming to the conclusion that maybe they all do these things but very much behind closed doors (and who would question why?)......... the taboo topic of willy whapping!! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/125/125420vuh9az127q.gif


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Holly! :awww: How about this? I will give my personal 1k post to you when I reach it. I only have 194 posts to go.
> 
> Yes yes thankyou!:hugs: That would make me so happy.:flower: I've already promised mine to Crunchie, but that way we create a chain of 1000th post love:cloud9:Click to expand...

Aww! What a great solution! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

A blazing negative ... & brown tinged cm. The witch is on her way :-(


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Holly, g'night Newbie, g'night John boy.... :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic?
> 
> Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.
> 
> I'm just serving him up a big mountain of fried garlic cloves- he is French afterall. And if he were to be tempted to flirt with ladyfolk tomorrow then he won't stand a chance on account of his breath. And I'm not in my fertile window so :shrug:
> 
> But as a special treat I've added to the garlic and onion some 'lardons' (don't know what they're called in English-'bacon cubes' ?!) and courgettes and tomato, to be served with some tri-colour pasta and grated emmenthal cheese and parmesan. The boys had the courgette and cheesy pasta, I always have to do 2 sittings coz they like food that has no taste.
> 
> :haha::haha: DH just came into the kitchen and poked a tiny cold floppy unaroused willy out of his trousers and said the French equivalent of "be afraid, be very afraid" then ran off laughing. Surreal. :wacko: He's a card my DH, I'm sure our DH's would love to get together on the subsidiary thread of the fertile myrtles, The Macho Nachos or something, and exchange _their_ ttc perspectives;
> "OMG that's nothing TrinityDad, my DW looks at her CM under the microscope:wacko:!!! She thinks I don't know about it too:haha:"
> 
> Tomorrow I can eat my first advent chocolate, and LO's too, since she is too small for chocolate:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Waaaaaaaahhaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa (deep breath) waaaaaaahhhhhhahaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl:
> 
> I'm laughing soooo hard because that is exactly the kind of thing my OH does!! Last night after his shower as I was finishing up some work on the PC, he stood starkers in the doorway and waved it around "handlessly" if you know what I mean shouting "woo woo!" Why? Don't ask me but it sounds like yours and my OH's are kindred spirits :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: To be fair I sometimes flash my tits or my bum at DH when my MIL is over and in the room next door so he can't touch, and say woo woo!
> 
> Right, to bed....:kiss:Click to expand...

Me too! Me too! :rofl: Also when my OH is on the phone with one of his parents I... distract him and then stop when he's off the phone. HAHA. I am so mean!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> A blazing negative ... & brown tinged cm. The witch is on her way :-(

Aw nooooo :cry: ...but she's NOT here yet, so that brown tinged stuff could be ANYTHING!!!! PMA is not dead :thumbup:

Chin up my sweet :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> G'night Holly, g'night Newbie, g'night John boy.... :wave:

Goodnight Mary Ellen!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'night Holly, g'night Newbie, g'night John boy.... :wave:
> 
> Goodnight Mary Ellen!Click to expand...

:haha: LOVED the Waltons! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Sarachka! If it is the :witch: never fear! You are not alone!! We are all here for you! AND you will be immediately shuttled into the Christmas :bfp: group. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'night Holly, g'night Newbie, g'night John boy.... :wave:
> 
> Goodnight Mary Ellen!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: LOVED the Waltons! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Me too! Aww, we have so much in common all of the sudden... Waltons... willy swinging OH's... :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'night Holly, g'night Newbie, g'night John boy.... :wave:
> 
> Goodnight Mary Ellen!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: LOVED the Waltons! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Aww, we have so much in common all of the sudden... Waltons... willy swinging OH's... :haha:Click to expand...

Could you imagine saying to our OH's..."oh yes, apparently Molly and Holly's OH's can swing their willy's MUCH higher than you!" There are probably some things that our OH's are better off in ignorance about eh? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's time for me to really say good night too....thanks for the laugh, I really needed it :hugs:

Laters lovelies :flower: x


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks ladies. It's just so unfair. Yesterday at work I dealt with a 22 yr old woman who had two kids in foster care bc she can't care for them, and she's pregnant with her third. Another lady later who was seen by my colleague had 4 kids in care, pregnant with her fifth. Sorry I always start moaning about how unfair it is, but it just feels like it's in my face so much every day


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'night Holly, g'night Newbie, g'night John boy.... :wave:
> 
> Goodnight Mary Ellen!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: LOVED the Waltons! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Aww, we have so much in common all of the sudden... Waltons... willy swinging OH's... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Could you imagine saying to our OH's..."oh yes, apparently Molly and Holly's OH's can swing their willy's MUCH higher than you!" There are probably some things that our OH's are better off in ignorance about eh? :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Absolutely! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Thanks ladies. It's just so unfair. Yesterday at work I dealt with a 22 yr old woman who had two kids in foster care bc she can't care for them, and she's pregnant with her third. Another lady later who was seen by my colleague had 4 kids in care, pregnant with her fifth. Sorry I always start moaning about how unfair it is, but it just feels like it's in my face so much every day

You're right Sweetie...it is unfair. BUT, you will be a fabulous mum very soon...I just know it! The time spent getting there will be so worth it and make your LO even more special than you could ever imagine :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! :wave: :sleep: well.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit's right sweets. :hugs: All in time and you will be a great mum. I mean mom... I mean... you uk girls are rubbing off on me! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> A blazing negative ... & brown tinged cm. The witch is on her way :-(
> 
> Aw nooooo :cry: ...but she's NOT here yet, so that brown tinged stuff could be ANYTHING!!!! PMA is not dead :thumbup:
> 
> Chin up my sweet :hugs:Click to expand...

i was thinking the same thing. at 10 dpo, could that be late IB?


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! Newbie! I hadn't thought of that! Most definitely could be IB!


----------



## Sarachka

The lady who had 4 kids was wearing a track suit, a puffa jacket, a high-vis jacket and DRESS SHOES! I assume her kids were taken away for obscene crimes against fashion


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> The lady who had 4 kids was wearing a track suit, a puffa jacket, a high-vis jacket and DRESS SHOES! I assume her kids were taken away for obscene crimes against fashion

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I just did a cervical check... cervix is open and there is SOME cm/cf present. :dohh: AF is on her way.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> The lady who had 4 kids was wearing a track suit, a puffa jacket, a high-vis jacket and DRESS SHOES! I assume her kids were taken away for obscene crimes against fashion

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Ooo! Newbie! I hadn't thought of that! Most definitely could be IB!

if that is the case, then a bfp would be at least a couple of days away i would guess


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I just did a cervical check... cervix is open and there is SOME cm/cf present. :dohh: AF is on her way.

:growlmad: no! tell her go away! :gun: and while u are at it, tell her to swing by here! sick of waiting on her! so inconsiderate that witch!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ohhh newbie i hope its IB and not AF and molly goes for you too I hope your AF doesnt come!! Any my my past post 3000 already fantabulous i must say :haha: Molly we have a habit of rubbing off on people in the US my OH has xbox live and we have a lot of friends across the pond :D


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly what else are you dishing up for DH apart from some garlic?
> 
> Ive busted out the electric heater for the first time this winter. We are so toasty in the living room. I bought OH "call of duty" today and he's loving it.
> 
> I'm just serving him up a big mountain of fried garlic cloves- he is French afterall. And if he were to be tempted to flirt with ladyfolk tomorrow then he won't stand a chance on account of his breath. And I'm not in my fertile window so :shrug:
> 
> But as a special treat I've added to the garlic and onion some 'lardons' (don't know what they're called in English-'bacon cubes' ?!) and courgettes and tomato, to be served with some tri-colour pasta and grated emmenthal cheese and parmesan. The boys had the courgette and cheesy pasta, I always have to do 2 sittings coz they like food that has no taste.
> 
> :haha::haha: DH just came into the kitchen and poked a tiny cold floppy unaroused willy out of his trousers and said the French equivalent of "be afraid, be very afraid" then ran off laughing. Surreal. :wacko: He's a card my DH, I'm sure our DH's would love to get together on the subsidiary thread of the fertile myrtles, The Macho Nachos or something, and exchange _their_ ttc perspectives;
> "OMG that's nothing TrinityDad, my DW looks at her CM under the microscope:wacko:!!! She thinks I don't know about it too:haha:"
> 
> Tomorrow I can eat my first advent chocolate, and LO's too, since she is too small for chocolate:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Waaaaaaaahhaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa (deep breath) waaaaaaahhhhhhahaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl:
> 
> I'm laughing soooo hard because that is exactly the kind of thing my OH does!! Last night after his shower as I was finishing up some work on the PC, he stood starkers in the doorway and waved it around "handlessly" if you know what I mean shouting "woo woo!" Why? Don't ask me but it sounds like yours and my OH's are kindred spirits :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I can relate as well... let's keep our OH's away from each other eh? LOL. My OH does the "handless" thing too. He once tried to show me how he can "handlessly" whip it around much like a tassel? :rofl: I lost my mind laughing when he hit himself with... himself. :rofl: Am I just horrible for saying that?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Oh Molly...that's so funny! And you're not horrible to have a little chuckle after all, he must know it's funny!! :haha: I'm coming to the conclusion that maybe they all do these things but very much behind closed doors (and who would question why?)......... the taboo topic of willy whapping!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I have to agree ladies.


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Ohhh newbie i hope its IB and not AF and molly goes for you too I hope your AF doesnt come!! Any my my past post 3000 already fantabulous i must say :haha: Molly we have a habit of rubbing off on people in the US my OH has xbox live and we have a lot of friends across the pond :D

I don't think it helps much that I have family from over the pond. :haha: My great uncle is from the uk and when we was a small boy he sold his younger brother to the gypsies (or so he claims!) and his mum had to buy him back for more than what my uncle got for him. :haha: Whether he is full of hooey or not, it's quite a funny story that has stuck around the family. "Behave or I will sell you to the gypsies!" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Maybe we'll both start tomorrow and we will have the same cycle again. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Holly! :awww: How about this? I will give my personal 1k post to you when I reach it. I only have 194 posts to go.
> 
> Yes yes thankyou!:hugs: That would make me so happy.:flower: I've already promised mine to Crunchie, but that way we create a chain of 1000th post love:cloud9:Click to expand...

I wuv you both very much :hugs:

ps ....how many posts were there whilst I was out in the snow ...lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- Maybe we'll both start tomorrow and we will have the same cycle again. :thumbup:

I'd rather u get your BFP this round, but if u insist on having a christmas BFP we can be buddies again! :friends:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> A blazing negative ... & brown tinged cm. The witch is on her way :-(
> 
> Aw nooooo :cry: ...but she's NOT here yet, so that brown tinged stuff could be ANYTHING!!!! PMA is not dead :thumbup:
> 
> Chin up my sweet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i was thinking the same thing. at 10 dpo, could that be late IB?Click to expand...

ladies I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- Maybe we'll both start tomorrow and we will have the same cycle again. :thumbup:
> 
> I'd rather u get your BFP this round, but if u insist on having a christmas BFP we can be buddies again! :friends:Click to expand...

I'd rather get my :bfp: this round too! BUT.... I know that it's not likely to happen so... hello cycle buddy. :)


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- Maybe we'll both start tomorrow and we will have the same cycle again. :thumbup:
> 
> I'd rather u get your BFP this round, but if u insist on having a christmas BFP we can be buddies again! :friends:Click to expand...

come on newbie .....u can do it ! I wanna see another HUGE bfp on this thread :baby: and u holly


----------



## Mollykins

If I start tomorrow I will be 11 dpo on Christmas day. :happydance: Perfect for testing! Oh I hope! I hope! I hope! :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

oh oh oh 

does this work ???


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba634


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies... there you have it... I have red... Moving on to TTC cycle 18! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies... there you have it... I have red... Moving on to TTC cycle 18! :happydance:

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: hi buddy :hugs:

crunchie, i spy something new in your siggie! Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies... there you have it... I have red... Moving on to TTC cycle 18! :happydance:

not fair! can u tell that witch i am waiting on her! i want my chirstmas day BFP too! won't be the same on Dec 26! i bet she shows her ugly head at 3 am, jarring me out of blissful REM sleep... heffa :growlmad:

sorry :blush: i don't like her every much


----------



## Mollykins

It's okay Crunchie. :hugs: I'm okay with it. Really. And this is NOT a total lack of pma BUT I rather expect it anymore. All right ladies... I am off... have to run to the store.


----------



## newbie_ttc

time for me to head home for the day! i may snuggle up to BnB if anyone is on later


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... there you have it... I have red... Moving on to TTC cycle 18! :happydance:
> 
> not fair! can u tell that witch i am waiting on her! i want my chirstmas day BFP too! won't be the same on Dec 26! i bet she shows her ugly head at 3 am, jarring me out of blissful REM sleep... heffa :growlmad:
> 
> sorry :blush: i don't like her every muchClick to expand...

It's okay... "rawr" all you want love. :growlmad: 

I haven't actually started flowing yet but it'll happen by tomorrow for sure. If I get pregnant this next cycle I will have an EDD of 07 Sept. 2011 :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I will be on later tonight for sure. Us states girls eh? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- I will be on later tonight for sure. Us states girls eh? :haha:

hun I changed my pic to some snow in my street ! just for you :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> :hi: hi buddy :hugs:
> 
> crunchie, i spy something new in your siggie! Looks good :thumbup:

thanks newbie your notes were great !!! :thumbup:

I so wanted to ovulate before my free membership ran out ....and I have 4 days to go !!! not sure what I will do after.....I must be able to download a manual one or something


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi buddy :hugs:
> 
> crunchie, i spy something new in your siggie! Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> thanks newbie your notes were great !!! :thumbup:
> 
> I so wanted to ovulate before my free membership ran out ....and I have 4 days to go !!! not sure what I will do after.....I must be able to download a manual one or somethingClick to expand...

Your free membership doesnt run out hun :haha: its permanently free just you have to buy VIP for extra features :D


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi buddy :hugs:
> 
> crunchie, i spy something new in your siggie! Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> thanks newbie your notes were great !!! :thumbup:
> 
> I so wanted to ovulate before my free membership ran out ....and I have 4 days to go !!! not sure what I will do after.....I must be able to download a manual one or somethingClick to expand...
> 
> Your free membership doesnt run out hun :haha: its permanently free just you have to buy VIP for extra features :DClick to expand...

Oh I see............... I didnt realise I was VIP ! whats the difference ???:wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi buddy :hugs:
> 
> crunchie, i spy something new in your siggie! Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> thanks newbie your notes were great !!! :thumbup:
> 
> I so wanted to ovulate before my free membership ran out ....and I have 4 days to go !!! not sure what I will do after.....I must be able to download a manual one or somethingClick to expand...
> 
> Your free membership doesnt run out hun :haha: its permanently free just you have to buy VIP for extra features :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I see............... I didnt realise I was VIP ! whats the difference ???:wacko:Click to expand...

You get some extra features when VIP like the monitor thingy below your chart :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- I will be on later tonight for sure. Us states girls eh? :haha:
> 
> hun I changed my pic to some snow in my street ! just for you :kiss:Click to expand...

Aww! Thank you! That's a beautiful picture!!! Postcard perfect as a matter of fact! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay ladies. I have come to a _crazy_ decision... are you ready for it?? I think that this next cycle (christmas bfp cycle :winkwink:) is going to be my last until April. I think I need to take a break (even start using condoms so I won't go crazy with the TTC thoughts!), start talking with OH and doctor about fertility options... perhaps clomid? I don't know much about it but if it can up my chances... :shrug: Anyway, even if I don't get my bfp this next cycle... I will still be here in my cheering finest, consulting the spirits, and doing the maths. :thumbup: 
You girls are amazing. :hugs2:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Okay ladies. I have come to a _crazy_ decision... are you ready for it?? I think that this next cycle (christmas bfp cycle :winkwink:) is going to be my last until April. I think I need to take a break (even start using condoms so I won't go crazy with the TTC thoughts!), start talking with OH and doctor about fertility options... perhaps clomid? I don't know much about it but if it can up my chances... :shrug: Anyway, even if I don't get my bfp this next cycle... I will still be here in my cheering finest, consulting the spirits, and doing the maths. :thumbup:
> You girls are amazing. :hugs2:

Nope, not a crazy decision at all! U are amazing for staying strong for 18 cycles! You deserve a break my dear! :hugs: We must be kindred spirits Molly b/c I reached that same decision. Should the spirit of christmas not visit this cycle, I plan to take a break until May... partly so I can have a spring or summer baby, partly b/c I am tired already :dohh: I was wondering how I would deal with the what ifs while we are not trying... hadn't thought of going back to condoms tho. :haha: I will still be on the threads tho b/c I plan to cheer all my turtles too!


----------



## newbie_ttc

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies. I have come to a _crazy_ decision... are you ready for it?? I think that this next cycle (christmas bfp cycle :winkwink:) is going to be my last until April. I think I need to take a break (even start using condoms so I won't go crazy with the TTC thoughts!), start talking with OH and doctor about fertility options... perhaps clomid? I don't know much about it but if it can up my chances... :shrug: Anyway, even if I don't get my bfp this next cycle... I will still be here in my cheering finest, consulting the spirits, and doing the maths. :thumbup:
> You girls are amazing. :hugs2:
> 
> Nope, not a crazy decision at all! U are amazing for staying strong for 18 cycles! You deserve a break my dear! :hugs: We must be kindred spirits Molly b/c I reached that same decision. Should the spirit of christmas not visit this cycle, I plan to take a break until May... partly so I can have a spring or summer baby, partly b/c I am tired already :dohh: I was wondering how I would deal with the what ifs while we are not trying... hadn't thought of going back to condoms tho. :haha: I will still be on the threads tho b/c I plan to cheer all my turtles too!Click to expand...

p.s. we will have our bfps this christmas so neither one of us will have to worry about any of that! :friends:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Just got back from boot camp, and every muscle aches! https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/871/871984vqnksnf3f1.gif I'm trying to get in shape to gain weight for a good reason! I need a nice fit baby bump (if there is such a thing!)

hey crunchie, glad the chart worked out. I was thinking I hope she isn't insulted by my step by step 'guide', but it helps me when I have pictures... it takes me a while to figure things out on the computer sometimes :haha:

the :witch: finally showed up! :happydance: never thought I'd be so glad to see her. I actually yelled out 'she's here!' :haha: I can relax for a bit now. I am going to have a drink tonight, and meditate on PMA and a :bfp: on christmas morning... assuming I last that long!:haha: AF will actually be due on Christmas day, so if we didn't catch the eggy that's probably going to make for one sucky holiday (disappointment + cramps = yuck!) 

*CHRISTMAS  OR BUST!!*


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies. I have come to a _crazy_ decision... are you ready for it?? I think that this next cycle (christmas bfp cycle :winkwink:) is going to be my last until April. I think I need to take a break (even start using condoms so I won't go crazy with the TTC thoughts!), start talking with OH and doctor about fertility options... perhaps clomid? I don't know much about it but if it can up my chances... :shrug: Anyway, even if I don't get my bfp this next cycle... I will still be here in my cheering finest, consulting the spirits, and doing the maths. :thumbup:
> You girls are amazing. :hugs2:
> 
> Nope, not a crazy decision at all! U are amazing for staying strong for 18 cycles! You deserve a break my dear! :hugs: We must be kindred spirits Molly b/c I reached that same decision. Should the spirit of christmas not visit this cycle, I plan to take a break until May... partly so I can have a spring or summer baby, partly b/c I am tired already :dohh: I was wondering how I would deal with the what ifs while we are not trying... hadn't thought of going back to condoms tho. :haha: I will still be on the threads tho b/c I plan to cheer all my turtles too!Click to expand...
> 
> p.s. we will have our bfps this christmas so neither one of us will have to worry about any of that! :friends:Click to expand...

I plan to use condoms because it's the only b/c method I know that will not mess with my cycles. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Just got back from boot camp, and every muscle aches! https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/871/871984vqnksnf3f1.gif I'm trying to get in shape to gain weight for a good reason! I need a nice fit baby bump (if there is such a thing!)
> 
> hey crunchie, glad the chart worked out. I was thinking I hope she isn't insulted by my step by step 'guide', but it helps me when I have pictures... it takes me a while to figure things out on the computer sometimes :haha:
> 
> the :witch: finally showed up! :happydance: never thought I'd be so glad to see her. I actually yelled out 'she's here!' :haha: I can relax for a bit now. I am going to have a drink tonight, and meditate on PMA and a :bfp: on christmas morning... assuming I last that long!:haha: AF will actually be due on Christmas day, so if we didn't catch the eggy that's probably going to make for one sucky holiday (disappointment + cramps = yuck!)
> 
> *CHRISTMAS  OR BUST!!*

I expect AF to arrive in full force tomorrow morning. I am actually glad she's here on time... I was beginning to wonder/worry if she was going to be a late little :witch: :haha: 
A drink huh? Well, I do have some wine left over from Thanksgiving... perhaps I will have a small glass?? :winkwink: 
Cheers! To a Christmas :bfp:!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone had increased ewcm *(that much ou feel like you have wet yourself sorry if tmi!!)* .......before *O* and then thereafter??
> 
> I had that this cycle but it wasn't ewcm it was really watery. I posted way back in this thread about it and Holly assures me it's a good sign.Click to expand...

Yes watery as hell i too have been told its a positive sign:thumbup:



newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone had increased ewcm *(that much ou feel like you have wet yourself sorry if tmi!!)* .......before *O* and then thereafter??
> 
> :thumbup: Fine. Then you might get that same watery cm a few days before AF, before drying up completely to welcome the :witch:
> Just call me Madame CM :howdy:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i have been told its a brill sign:dohh:
> 
> I wonder if that is my problem, not enough fertile CM around O. I get a huge glob of it about 3 days before, almost like a mucus plug, and then it returns to a watery like consistency. I worry the little :spermy: don't have enough nourishment waiting on the eggy.
> 
> i'm thinking about temping twice a day next cyle and keeping 2 charts, one for morning and one for night, that way i can narrow down O from a 24 hr window to about a 12 hr window... more crap to obsess over, I know! :dohh:
> 
> I saw that Trinitymom was taking soy, and wondering should I take it. Anyone else take soy that would recommend it?Click to expand...

Hun as quoted above i have been told its a real good sign!!

MOLLY NO AF today for me ...you huni?:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> The lady who had 4 kids was wearing a track suit, a puffa jacket, a high-vis jacket and DRESS SHOES! I assume her kids were taken away for obscene crimes against fashion

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> oh oh oh
> 
> does this work ???
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba634

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/pipi.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies... there you have it... I have red... Moving on to TTC cycle 18! :happydance:

:hugs: I'm sorry but also see good things.. that you are a clever thing, think of all those hpts you saved by being patient! And that you have a lovely on time AF which I always take as a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:
Phew it took me a while to catch up there! Sorry for the :witch: Newbie and Molly:hugs: you really are synchronised aren't you?! Now excuse me a moment I need a little word with Crunchie...

Crunchie we will still like you even if you have a lousy chart, you needn't have cheated like that and stolen someone elses to try to impress us. I understand you probably feel a certain peer pressure to have all those nice below cover line temps, followed by a big high temp after O, and the red lines to make it look pretty, but we'd rather have _your_ chart, for all its faults, than one you thieved or copied or made up. I still like you but I think it's a shame about your chart.:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> MoominMumma, have fun!
> and sarachka, we'll be waiting!!
> 
> https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/213/213113wwpnek7rtf.gif<---- not really relevant, but so cute!

I love these kittens:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruuunnnchiieee! 

You'll like this...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/victoire-584.gif


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/homepage_module.php


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies. I have come to a _crazy_ decision... are you ready for it?? I think that this next cycle (christmas bfp cycle :winkwink:) is going to be my last until April. I think I need to take a break (even start using condoms so I won't go crazy with the TTC thoughts!), start talking with OH and doctor about fertility options... perhaps clomid? I don't know much about it but if it can up my chances... :shrug: Anyway, even if I don't get my bfp this next cycle... I will still be here in my cheering finest, consulting the spirits, and doing the maths. :thumbup:
> You girls are amazing. :hugs2:
> 
> Nope, not a crazy decision at all! U are amazing for staying strong for 18 cycles! You deserve a break my dear! :hugs: We must be kindred spirits Molly b/c I reached that same decision. Should the spirit of christmas not visit this cycle, I plan to take a break until May... partly so I can have a spring or summer baby, partly b/c I am tired already :dohh: I was wondering how I would deal with the what ifs while we are not trying... hadn't thought of going back to condoms tho. :haha: I will still be on the threads tho b/c I plan to cheer all my turtles too!Click to expand...
> 
> p.s. we will have our bfps this christmas so neither one of us will have to worry about any of that! :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to use condoms because it's the only b/c method I know that will not mess with my cycles. :wacko:Click to expand...

Ladies, I hear you !!! I decided after this one I would see the docs on thursday and see what can be done to make sure my cycles can be regulates. But if this round is not mine over xmas I wont be using opks or the sex machine. I will be just enjoying the holidays. Next year I want to be relaxed and more hopeful. Its been a hard year :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oops I don't think I followed Newbie's instructions correctly....try again...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:coffee:
> Phew it took me a while to catch up there! Sorry for the :witch: Newbie and Molly:hugs: you really are synchronised aren't you?! Now excuse me a moment I need a little word with Crunchie...
> 
> Crunchie we will still like you even if you have a lousy chart, you needn't have cheated like that and stolen someone elses to try to impress us. I understand you probably feel a certain peer pressure to have all those nice below cover line temps, followed by a big high temp after O, and the red lines to make it look pretty, but we'd rather have _your_ chart, for all its faults, than one you thieved or copied or made up. I still like you but I think it's a shame about your chart.:shrug:

we should frame this as chart ENVY...........:amartass:


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:coffee:
> Phew it took me a while to catch up there! Sorry for the :witch: Newbie and Molly:hugs: you really are synchronised aren't you?! Now excuse me a moment I need a little word with Crunchie...
> 
> Crunchie we will still like you even if you have a lousy chart, you needn't have cheated like that and stolen someone elses to try to impress us. I understand you probably feel a certain peer pressure to have all those nice below cover line temps, followed by a big high temp after O, and the red lines to make it look pretty, but we'd rather have _your_ chart, for all its faults, than one you thieved or copied or made up. I still like you but I think it's a shame about your chart.:shrug:
> 
> we should frame this as chart ENVY...........:amartass:Click to expand...


why does it remove when we


----------



## HollyMonkey

does this work?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/325d4e


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:coffee:
> Phew it took me a while to catch up there! Sorry for the :witch: Newbie and Molly:hugs: you really are synchronised aren't you?! Now excuse me a moment I need a little word with Crunchie...
> 
> Crunchie we will still like you even if you have a lousy chart, you needn't have cheated like that and stolen someone elses to try to impress us. I understand you probably feel a certain peer pressure to have all those nice below cover line temps, followed by a big high temp after O, and the red lines to make it look pretty, but we'd rather have _your_ chart, for all its faults, than one you thieved or copied or made up. I still like you but I think it's a shame about your chart.:shrug:
> 
> we should frame this as chart ENVY...........:amartass:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why does it remove when weClick to expand...


goodness me ! where is my morning coffee....:wacko: 
why does it remove when we had :sex: ??? it cant be modesty.....we have gone pass that whilst looking at everyones wee sticks !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> does this work?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/325d4e

was your temp the same for 4 days in a row :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies. I have come to a _crazy_ decision... are you ready for it?? I think that this next cycle (christmas bfp cycle :winkwink:) is going to be my last until April. I think I need to take a break (even start using condoms so I won't go crazy with the TTC thoughts!), start talking with OH and doctor about fertility options... perhaps clomid? I don't know much about it but if it can up my chances... :shrug: Anyway, even if I don't get my bfp this next cycle... I will still be here in my cheering finest, consulting the spirits, and doing the maths. :thumbup:
> You girls are amazing. :hugs2:
> 
> Nope, not a crazy decision at all! U are amazing for staying strong for 18 cycles! You deserve a break my dear! :hugs: We must be kindred spirits Molly b/c I reached that same decision. Should the spirit of christmas not visit this cycle, I plan to take a break until May... partly so I can have a spring or summer baby, partly b/c I am tired already :dohh: I was wondering how I would deal with the what ifs while we are not trying... hadn't thought of going back to condoms tho. :haha: I will still be on the threads tho b/c I plan to cheer all my turtles too!Click to expand...
> 
> p.s. we will have our bfps this christmas so neither one of us will have to worry about any of that! :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to use condoms because it's the only b/c method I know that will not mess with my cycles. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies, I hear you !!! I decided after this one I would see the docs on thursday and see what can be done to make sure my cycles can be regulates. But if this round is not mine over xmas I wont be using opks or the sex machine. I will be just enjoying the holidays. Next year I want to be relaxed and more hopeful. Its been a hard year :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too, I'm counting on Christmas to take my mind off TTC a bit. Maybe this is wishful thinking?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mind you having spent a fortune on my cbfm i'll have to use it!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> does this work?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/325d4e
> 
> was your temp the same for 4 days in a row :haha:Click to expand...

yeah, and?:gun:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> does this work?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/325d4e
> 
> was your temp the same for 4 days in a row :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, and?:gun:Click to expand...

my frankenfoot will take down that gun ! :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't be so sure of that, these are special Frankenfoot Guns I have :gun:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to do some cross stitch, I'll be keeping my Frankenfoot Guns near me Crunchie, and my body guard https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Mine

Yesssss I go away for one night to celebrate with the OH, I miss the 3000th post and my chance at a BFP :wacko: no fair:dohh:


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning my lovely ladies!

Hope all is well? Thought I may like to see some pics of the lovely weather we have in the uk at the mo...

I woke up to this this morning...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/870e48a6.jpg

:winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

And this was what I saw when I got to work...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/0800dec6.jpg

Gotta go as at work but I'll catch up in a few hours 

Xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Aunt flo is here. That's a short cycle for me. 28 days not 31. I don't know what happened


----------



## firstbaby25

well that was a long catch up...

Sarachka - well in on the 3000th post! You should see your :bfp: very soon.

Newbie and Molly unlucky on your :witch: arriving! I'm sure we're all in for Christmas :bfp: which would be super cool. 

You ladies have freaked me out... With talking about stress about ttc, currently i'm in month 2 of ttc. I have only ovulated once since we decided to ttc. So i'm not too stressed but in those posts that you all talk about having breaks and resting from the testing (I AM a poet) and I begun to stress about any future stress I might have! 
I do pretty well with the PMA and I am trying to be positive that it will take us less than a year (13 cycles) as I have no reason to believe that anything is wrong... But what if it is? And I don't know? Arghhhhhhh.

Holly - I plan to be as creative as I used to be when I have the new house, i'm not very inspired at the min :nope: living with a retired set of pensioners tends not to be inspiring. I literally can't wait for 2011. 2010 has sucked. You will have to tell me where to find out how to knit and stuff (my friend uses youtube)...

Hope you are all well...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Aunt flo is here. That's a short cycle for me. 28 days not 31. I don't know what happened

Sorry petal. Better early than late I say:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> well that was a long catch up...
> 
> Sarachka - well in on the 3000th post! You should see your :bfp: very soon.
> 
> Newbie and Molly unlucky on your :witch: arriving! I'm sure we're all in for Christmas :bfp: which would be super cool.
> 
> You ladies have freaked me out... With talking about stress about ttc, currently i'm in month 2 of ttc. I have only ovulated once since we decided to ttc. So i'm not too stressed but in those posts that you all talk about having breaks and resting from the testing (I AM a poet) and I begun to stress about any future stress I might have!
> I do pretty well with the PMA and I am trying to be positive that it will take us less than a year (13 cycles) as I have no reason to believe that anything is wrong... But what if it is? And I don't know? Arghhhhhhh.
> 
> Holly - I plan to be as creative as I used to be when I have the new house, i'm not very inspired at the min :nope: living with a retired set of pensioners tends not to be inspiring. I literally can't wait for 2011. 2010 has sucked. You will have to tell me where to find out how to knit and stuff (my friend uses youtube)...
> 
> Hope you are all well...

I have a great book, called "How to knit" by Debbie Bliss. (Bet she's always got PMA with a name like that) It's got all the basic stitches and the stuff for later about cabling and lace stitches etc.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm taking LO to the Champs-Elysées this afternoon to see the Christmas decorations, anyone want to come with us? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0034.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

ooooh meeee I love the champs elysees I haven't been to Paris for years though :( 
I have a new found love of Italy :) so we will be going there next year. OH convinced me to go to Amsterdam this year. That was our break away this year! 

It's full on snowing where I am so I won't be going out for a long time :) alternating between tea and coffee for warmth... I have to go out later because my sister is having a tattoo and she wants me to be there with her. I'm going to put my tattoo as my avatar soon!


----------



## MoominMumma

firstbaby25 said:


> ooooh meeee I love the champs elysees I haven't been to Paris for years though :(
> I have a new found love of Italy :) so we will be going there next year. OH convinced me to go to Amsterdam this year. That was our break away this year!
> 
> It's full on snowing where I am so I won't be going out for a long time :) alternating between tea and coffee for warmth... I have to go out later because my sister is having a tattoo and she wants me to be there with her. I'm going to put my tattoo as my avatar soon!

Where abouts are u Hun? 

I have 7 tattoo's and I badly want more!! :haha: What is ur sister getting? And is it her first? 

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm in Warrington... Just between Manchester and Liverpool. What about you?

I have just one. I had it about 2 months ago after deliberating for like years about what to have! I'll put it on my avatar, I love it! I would like more but have to wait til after a baby. I may feel differently then! My sister is having her daughters name on her hand with a pretty something near it... I dunno I'll see it later. 

How's work for you, I think you work at tesco's right? I'm about to start at Sainsbury's... Competition??


----------



## Sarachka

I'd LOOOOOOVE to see the Christmas decorations at the Champs Elyse. I've never been to Paris, can you believe it?!

My boiler and heating aren't working today AWESOME.


----------



## x-ginge-x

This is what my garden looks like this morning! and me stood in the snow with Ugg style boots on!

:kiss::kiss:

and stupid FF still thinks I ov'd on day 10......I hope not!


----------



## MoominMumma

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm in Warrington... Just between Manchester and Liverpool. What about you?
> 
> I have just one. I had it about 2 months ago after deliberating for like years about what to have! I'll put it on my avatar, I love it! I would like more but have to wait til after a baby. I may feel differently then! My sister is having her daughters name on her hand with a pretty something near it... I dunno I'll see it later.
> 
> How's work for you, I think you work at tesco's right? I'm about to start at Sainsbury's... Competition??

As soon as I got my first one I wanted another one! I mean as soon as i came out from the tattoo place after getting it done!! :haha: 
U will have to post pics of her new one and ur one to! :winkwink:

PAHHHH.... Sainsbury's!!! DO NOT swear on this nice and polite site! :winkwink: :rofl:

Yeah work is good thanks! Bloomin manic as everyone is panic buying at the mo coz of the snow! Mainly milk! They are buying it by the trolley load! There is now NO more milk on any of the shelves and best of all ... There are NO carrier bags in the whole store!! We have a few of the bags for home shopping left to use, which we are not meant to use on checkouts, and once they are gone there will be nothing left!! No bin liners, no boxes, not a THING!! :haha: dunno why I'm laughing as I'm the one everyone shouts at if there is no bags! :cry:

When do u start at "sainsbury's" :haha: 

Xxx

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

I might get out my christmas decorations today and have a look through them. I love having every other wednesday off work!

TRYING to be positive about the coming cycle but now that AF was early, I have no idea what to expect of this cycle, when should I ovulate etc. I love order and routine ...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't be so sure of that, these are special Frankenfoot Guns I have :gun:

I will be waiting here for you.....


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies... there you have it... I have red... Moving on to TTC cycle 18! :happydance:

Mollyyyy :awww: :hugs: ... I am speechless ......:shrug:.
I was soooo sure you are going to be our No 6 :cry:.
Don't understand :nope:.
Hope you going to get extra special christmas present :hugs:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka. You really don't do PMA do you? You are only on cycle 3 of ttc? I thought given how you were it was longer. No offence meant. 

*SIGH* our boiler only just got fixed we were out of hot water and heat for 2 weeks! I hated it... It was freezing, my OH is trained to fix boilers but wouldn't fix ours because ah hem* the problem was electrical NOT gas related. PFFT. You just can't get good men! I like order and routine too, I had an early af this time round and it knocked me for 6 literally. I'm using opk's though, do you use them? They are handy for knowing about o... I wasn't going to use them this cycle as I only wanted to know when about I o'd when I bought them but with this cycle being early I am wanting to.
Do you work a saturday in place of this wednesday off?

Moomin I start tomorrow! Ahahaha that's cracked me up. I am on a 16 hour induction for 2 days so i'll let you all know how I get on, OH has started super job today and i'm o so proud! I will be putting that picture of my tattoo as my avatar before I go out today :) 

Holly hope you both had a lovely time. I want to know how to change the colour of my text... Does anyone know? 

Ginge that snow looks awesome we had some but I don't think it's that deep I just whacked my wellies on (I love wellies) and had a little walk in the back garden :) 

I'm off out for tea with my lovely sister and mum later and then we are watching Harry Potter! I'm like a kid i'm that excited!!

Much love to you ladies!


----------



## Sarachka

jaynie, we are doing a pilot in my office with compressed hours. I do 10 days worth of hours over 9 days and get a day off every two weeks. It's so nice! 

I'm TRYING to be more positive, no one likes a whinge-bag!


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> Just got back from boot camp, and every muscle aches! https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/871/871984vqnksnf3f1.gif I'm trying to get in shape to gain weight for a good reason! I need a nice fit baby bump (if there is such a thing!)
> 
> hey crunchie, glad the chart worked out. I was thinking I hope she isn't insulted by my step by step 'guide', but it helps me when I have pictures... it takes me a while to figure things out on the computer sometimes :haha:
> 
> the :witch: finally showed up! :happydance: never thought I'd be so glad to see her. I actually yelled out 'she's here!' :haha: I can relax for a bit now. I am going to have a drink tonight, and meditate on PMA and a :bfp: on christmas morning... assuming I last that long!:haha: AF will actually be due on Christmas day, so if we didn't catch the eggy that's probably going to make for one sucky holiday (disappointment + cramps = yuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> *CHRISTMAS  OR BUST!!*

I am sorry Newbie :hugs:. So disappointing :cry:.
I love your optimism tho :flower:. Hope christmas will be lucky for you.:hugs:
:happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah that deep and still snowing! oh how i wish my camera wire would reappear!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka! I do understand like I say I am a total control freak, organiser, controller. But even I have to accept this is something out of my control, I don't even put it down to God as some people do... I just think as long as you have no reason to believe it won't happen (our bodies talk to us, let us know something is wrong) you HAVE to have PMA to get through it because we all wobble at times. You can whinge away :thumbup: I just think for you and OH a PMA would be better in the long run - it CAN take a year (it might not) and imagine what another 9 months of NMA will do to you BOTH... I'm not preaching because I know AT TIMES it's normal, hell i've wobbled loads! It's just we ARE gonna get that :bfp: unless something is wrong (see above) and generally it's a good thing that we have the things in our lives that put us in a situation to ttc and ttc can be fun :sex: if you know what I mean? 

The compressed hours thing will come in handy when you have LO no?

Emandi how did you get on? Was it today that you spoke to a doc? If you don't mind me asking you can tell me to fack orf if you'd prefer!

Moomin I am having trouble, being the technophobe I am uploading a photo and/or changing my avatar. I will try to rectify this later in the week as i'm out tonight and working the next 2 days. 

*sigh* I am no longer a bum! Half excited/half dreading how tired I will be at first/miss you guys!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't be so sure of that, these are special Frankenfoot Guns I have :gun:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You girls are too much! I love sipping on my first cup of coffee and catching up. It's become my favorite new routine. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks for the pep talk Jaynie https://*****************/happy-smiley-8831.gif

Right no more negativity from me!

today :-D

To change the colour of your writing you select the writing once you've typed it into the reply box, and then can you see next to Fonts, Sizes, there's an 'A' with a black stripe under it? Click on that and it gives you the colour options. So Pretty!


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> And this was what I saw when I got to work...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/0800dec6.jpg
> 
> Gotta go as at work but I'll catch up in a few hours
> 
> Xxxx

Beautiful! Ahh... I miss snow so much!! :cry:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka :hugs:, so sorry about that nasty :witch:. Hope she will be too busy to see you in December. (She may decide, because of christmas, to visit only those who want her to come. That would mean all pretty turtles will end up with :bfp:. Nice thought.)
Did you get your pre-seed yet. 

Jaynie :flower:, of course I don't mind. Was a bit late because of snow, but did see my GP at the end. She said it's all normal after MC, didn't know what EPO was for so I gave her a little lesson :haha:.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> well that was a long catch up...
> 
> Sarachka - well in on the 3000th post! You should see your :bfp: very soon.
> 
> Newbie and Molly unlucky on your :witch: arriving! I'm sure we're all in for Christmas :bfp: which would be super cool.
> 
> You ladies have freaked me out... With talking about stress about ttc, currently i'm in month 2 of ttc. I have only ovulated once since we decided to ttc. So i'm not too stressed but in those posts that you all talk about having breaks and resting from the testing (I AM a poet) and I begun to stress about any future stress I might have!
> I do pretty well with the PMA and I am trying to be positive that it will take us less than a year (13 cycles) as I have no reason to believe that anything is wrong... But what if it is? And I don't know? Arghhhhhhh.
> 
> Holly - I plan to be as creative as I used to be when I have the new house, i'm not very inspired at the min :nope: living with a retired set of pensioners tends not to be inspiring. I literally can't wait for 2011. 2010 has sucked. You will have to tell me where to find out how to knit and stuff (my friend uses youtube)...
> 
> Hope you are all well...
> 
> I have a great book, called "How to knit" by Debbie Bliss. (Bet she's always got PMA with a name like that) It's got all the basic stitches and the stuff for later about cabling and lace stitches etc.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Debbie Bliss? Ha! I bet that's her nom de plume... :haha: Ooo, but she does remind me of cranberry bliss bars at Starbucks... (drool)


----------



## Crunchie

Right symptoms for 4/5 dpo - woke up feeling starving ... Not normal. Twinges in my boobies and my lady garden area. Spots are better.... Becuase I had a night with toothpaste on them ... U can sure tell it's not my fertile window ! Lol


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm taking LO to the Champs-Elysées this afternoon to see the Christmas decorations, anyone want to come with us? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0034.gif

! Oh! Pick me! Pick me! :cry: I have always wanted to go!! :cry: My OH thinks I'm crazy religious with how badly I want to travel over there, not just France but Italy, UK... the whole bit. I actually had my dream trip to France all mapped out at the tender age of 13. (swoon) I want to visit the Champs-Elysees, The Musee du Louvre, cote d'azur, and so much more. I've dreamed about the Louvre the most... when I planned my trip when I was 13, I remember that I dedicated 3-4 days of my stay in France to the Louvre. :haha: I'm a bit of an artsy history nerd. :blush: Okay, enough of that. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Right symptoms for 4/5 dpo - woke up feeling starving ... Not normal. Twinges in my boobies and my lady garden area. Spots are better.... Becuase I had a night with toothpaste on them ... U can sure tell it's not my fertile window ! Lol

"lady garden" :rofl: I read that and was reminded of my OH calling the ob/gyn the "lady doctor". :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies--- 

I have an update... 

The witch isn't here. I can't find her anywhere. :shrug: I know I saw red yesterday... where is she? Did she trip and fall? Lose her way somehow? Or is she hovering... waiting until she plants enough doubt in me that I buy a test and then she slams in full force in the middle of the market?? She is a tricking witch but I will find her... 

... maybe...


----------



## MoominMumma

Hey ladies! 

Well I'm home from work now... Was a bit scary getting home in snow but we managed it! :thumbup:

I got home and did another OPK.... And I'll never guess what!??....

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/5e6ec258.jpg

I'm O'ing!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::winkwink:

Aren't I a clever girl? :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LittleSpy

Ohhhhh, all the snow makes me so jealous!
I know I'd get so sick of it if it was here all the time but it almost *never* snows where I live. It was 72 degrees (fahrenheit.. that's errr... uhhh... umm... about 22 celsius) outside last night when I was driving home from work at 10pm. :wacko: 

Though a cold front did come through overnight and now it's 46 (7ish celsius) & super windy out now at nearly noon. So we went from unseasonably warm to unseasonably cold in about 12 hours. No wonder I have the sniffles today. :wacko:

Seriously, it has snowed and stuck here *3* times in the 8 winters I've lived here. :haha: It's actually snowed a total of maybe 10 times in those 8 years but normally the ground is too warm for it to accumulate at all. Usually it only sticks for an hour or 2 but this past February we had a veritable BLIZZARD! We got almost a foot of snow (arg... a foot is about 30.5cm)and it stuck around for an entire day (a day is 24 hours :p)! :haha: The entire city shut down! :dohh: Biggest snow since 1979. We had so much fun. When it snows, I immediately become about 4 years old. I can hardly wait to move closer to the mountains where it snows a lot more often (but not enough to get sick of it).

Sorry, I never remember who uses metric/imperial. I think the US may be the only country where most of the residents still have to Google measurement conversions to be able to communicate effectively with people in other countries. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, and while I'm here, I think Essie could use a few :hugs:
I hope she doesn't mind me sharing (and I hope I didn't overlook a post of hers here already).
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/476199-been-hospital.html


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Well I'm home from work now... Was a bit scary getting home in snow but we managed it! :thumbup:
> 
> I got home and did another OPK.... And I'll never guess what!??....
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/5e6ec258.jpg
> 
> I'm O'ing!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::winkwink:
> 
> Aren't I a clever girl? :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

right you off BNB and get to it !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies---
> 
> I have an update...
> 
> The witch isn't here. I can't find her anywhere. :shrug: I know I saw red yesterday... where is she? Did she trip and fall? Lose her way somehow? Or is she hovering... waiting until she plants enough doubt in me that I buy a test and then she slams in full force in the middle of the market?? She is a tricking witch but I will find her...
> 
> ... maybe...

I will get it for you.....:grr:...she needs a lession in respect !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- thank you so much for letting us know about Essie. :hugs: I know how scary this is for her... :( On another note, I know how you feel about never getting any snow. Oh I miss it. 

Moomin- Why are you still here?? Get out!! :yellowcard: You need to get busy catching that eggy! GO! GO! GO! :winkwink:

Crunchie- Thank you sweets. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

Moomin go do your thing! I'm waiting for ash to go in and get inked! :) have fun sexing!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :wave:

:hi: HollyMonkey!! How was your day? Or rather, how is it going?


----------



## Sarachka

HEWO HOLLY

how were the Christmas lights? I imagine them to be absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sarachka

haaaaa look at my new sig. God, I think I'm hilarious!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Sarachka! You clever little doll face. :rofl: It reminds me of a sticker I saw once that read, "Save water, shower with a friend." :haha: Of course, a guy friend of mine had a shirt that read, "Save water, drink beer." :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

ttc in december has its advantages!


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so if I can't catch the witch by tomorrow I will buy a test to take on Friday... if she doesn't show by then. I'm beginning to be convinced that she is just waiting until I buy a test before she swoops in on her broom.


----------



## Mollykins

Where are all my turtles!! :hissy:


----------



## MoominMumma

Hey Molly!!! :hi:

I'm here! Well just got here! :haha:

Still on a high from getting my fab news! (See my pic in my last post! :winkwink:)

I see that the :witch: still hasn's shown up... i told u i'd break her broomstick :winkwink: 

:hugs: for u hun! BIG ONES!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> ttc in december has its advantages!

:thumbup: Love your new pic sarachka!! So true! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Hey Molly!!! :hi:
> 
> I'm here! Well just got here! :haha:
> 
> Still on a high from getting my fab news! (See my pic in my last post! :winkwink:)
> 
> I see that the :witch: still hasn's shown up... i told u i'd break her broomstick :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: for u hun! BIG ONES!!

Did you do a round of egg-catching??? You better have! :haha: Good strong opk!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

firstbaby25 said:


> Moomin go do your thing! I'm waiting for ash to go in and get inked! :) have fun sexing!

:thumbup: Yes i will defo do my thing (or rather our thing :haha:) tonight! And most defo tomorrow and friday! :thumbup::happydance:

I'm guessing that Ash has officially been inked? :haha: Pics? :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Blast that witch!! I am starting to dwell on the possibilities of what her not being here MIGHT mean. :growlmad: She is so so cruel to get a woman's hopes up. Random bit of information: My OH asked me once why I referred to the witch as a "she" my response was, "A woman is the only one capable of being so wicked.... remember that." :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies... there you have it... I have red... Moving on to TTC cycle 18! :happydance:

Hi Molly whats going on with thw witch??

sorry to all who have af but yay for xmas BFP:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

OH! I had a very very odd dream last night... any one interested in hearing it?


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Did you do a round of egg-catching??? You better have! :haha: Good strong opk!! :thumbup:

egg-catching :haha: i like it! :thumbup::winkwink:

We will defo be catching that egg tonight! (Well i'm going to go in to bedroom and see OH now as he is watching tv... so i may commence the round in a minute! :winkwink: But he is very tired at the mo so he may need a sleep before we do anything! MEN :haha::winkwink:)

Are those real ducklings in your sink on your pic? They look real but u never know these days! :rofl:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> OH! I had a very very odd dream last night... any one interested in hearing it?

:thumbup: Go for it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Did you do a round of egg-catching??? You better have! :haha: Good strong opk!! :thumbup:
> 
> egg-catching :haha: i like it! :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> We will defo be catching that egg tonight! (Well i'm going to go in to bedroom and see OH now as he is watching tv... so i may commence the round in a minute! :winkwink: But he is very tired at the mo so he may need a sleep before we do anything! MEN :haha::winkwink:)
> 
> Are those real ducklings in your sink on your pic? They look real but u never know these days! :rofl:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

You might have to initiate... um... make it... interesting/fun for him first??... :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> OH! I had a very very odd dream last night... any one interested in hearing it?

yes plz:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so I only remember bits and pieces at this point BUT... I had a dream that I was pregnant and going into labor so I tried to get to hospital bu there was something going on to where I couldn't get in but there were emergency vehicles/paramedic vehicles all in front of the building helping people who had emergencies... well I ended up delivering TWO babies and then they told me I had a third baby but he/she wasn't ready to come out yet. What in the world?? So they told me to go for a walk. :wacko: Crazy dream I know but I went for a walk and found my godmother of all people and she was walking with me and I just realized at some point that I was having no contractions and I couldn't feel the baby moving and started panicking that this last one wasn't going to make it and then I woke up. CRAZY!


----------



## Mollykins

I wonder if it's symbolic of the fact that I have two children and I'm afraid I won't have another... hmm...


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so I only remember bits and pieces at this point BUT... I had a dream that I was pregnant and going into labor so I tried to get to hospital bu there was something going on to where I couldn't get in but there were emergency vehicles/paramedic vehicles all in front of the building helping people who had emergencies... well I ended up delivering TWO babies and then they told me I had a third baby but he/she wasn't ready to come out yet. What in the world?? So they told me to go for a walk. :wacko: Crazy dream I know but I went for a walk and found my godmother of all people and she was walking with me and I just realized at some point that I was having no contractions and I couldn't feel the baby moving and started panicking that this last one wasn't going to make it and then I woke up. CRAZY!


im sure we can class this as a symptom ???!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh yes and since my ticker is wrong (so far) I am 14 dpo.


----------



## new mummy2010

symptom yay!! TEST friday?


----------



## Mollykins

Is it really a symptom?? Or psychology?? I really don't want to get my hopes up... I mean. She's due today and normally I wake up with her in full flow but... maybe she's going to arrive later today... or even tomorrow or how about just as soon as I buy a test?? :dohh: I can't handle this... I am going to crack. I know I am.


----------



## firstbaby25

I convinced myself based on dreams that I was pregnant! I think I may have fertilised an egg but it didn't stick! Molly I really wish I could advise you better I just think ttc is so personal! I hope it's your bfp I really do, you deserve it... 

Sarachka loving the new siggy, very positive :) indeed! I don't mean pep talk but I worry about you turtles! I do hope you are ok... Give you and oh a chance! 

Holly did lo enjoy the decs? It's been beautiful here :) all snowy and cold I love it...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Where are all my turtles!! :hissy:

Helloo I'm here:holly: Bit late to schedule coz my mum called on Skype to watch Holly having dinner, and now just cooking my usual 2 meals- tasteless one for the boys, yummy one for the grown ups. If they were my sons I'd force them to eat what I cook, whether they like it or not, but I don't want to be a scary step-mother so I cook them pasta and courgettes, courgettes and pasta...they hate everything else! My DD is SOOOOOOOO NOT GOING TO BE LIKE THATwhen she's a big kid like the boys! DH and I are both greedy pigs so she's unlikely to be. And to be honest I don't have the maternal instinct towards my stepsons that would make me spend hours crafting Broccolli Choo-choo Trains or Spinach Smiley-Pies-just to get a few vitamins in... I reserve that for my DD, their mother can do that for them. Now that's an example of mean for you Molly!!!
Rant Over.
Champs Elysee was great, and I went to the WHSmith on the rue de rivoli and bought LO another pressie for her stocking:blush:- a little book of chrismas words and pictures. And I bought myself a hot dog, it was nom nom.:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't base ttc on dreams. Feel free to whack me for saying that.:grr: I'm sure those 18yr old fashion criminals with 12 kids and one in the oven that Sarachka meets on a daily basis don't have premonitory dreams that they consider of a morning, then rush out and buy a test. And I've had hundreds, but just the one :baby: ????:shrug:
AS you know Molly, this is not to say I don't hope with ALL MY HEART that you are preggars:hugs: But you know I am a hopeless realist:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I convinced myself based on dreams that I was pregnant! I think I may have fertilised an egg but it didn't stick! Molly I really wish I could advise you better I just think ttc is so personal! I hope it's your bfp I really do, you deserve it...
> 
> Sarachka loving the new siggy, very positive :) indeed! I don't mean pep talk but I worry about you turtles! I do hope you are ok... Give you and oh a chance!
> 
> Holly did lo enjoy the decs? It's been beautiful here :) all snowy and cold I love it...

Ha ha she fell asleep for most of it, and woke up when we were in Sephora, the massive perfume shop!!! But they had decorations there so all was not lost!


----------



## Sarachka

What's the yummy grown ups dinner holl? Ive got a Shepard's pie in the oven, one of my favourites. I loveeeee making nommy dinners for OH. He's a simple foreign chap. Feed & f**k him & he's happy as larry. Such a good boy. 

I too hate fussy eaters!! My nephew eats a massive variety of home cooked food, none of this crap from jars. I hate seeing greyish looking 'chip fed' kids. Mum's gone to Iceland a few too many times. Growing up with an anorexic mother has somewhat screwed me up about food though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually do you all want to know a little secret, as to why I go into town with LO from time to time....?


----------



## TrinityMom

HHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH MY HAT! YOU LADIES NEARLY MADE ME PEE MY PREGNANT PANTS WITH THE WILLY WHAPPING!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

:hugs" to all the :witch: victims. Molly, any update?

What an INSANE day! (but then what's new?!!)

Our weather today was PANTS! I want snow...not 37C!!!! My SIL and I want to swap - she's in Belgium and feezing and I'm here melting

Not much to report except an extreme milk aversion (the tea lady made me my chai with milk and it felt like my mouth was coated in oil)


----------



## Sarachka

I LOVE SEPHORA!!! I hung out in there with Olympic gymnasts (one is now a world champion) and we picked out make up together in NYC in 2008


----------



## Sarachka

Yes Holly tell us your secret!


----------



## Sarachka

Heres my Yummy dinner

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7224df3c.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> What's the yummy grown ups dinner holl? Ive got a Shepard's pie in the oven, one of my favourites. I loveeeee making nommy dinners for OH. He's a simple foreign chap. Feed & f**k him & he's happy as larry. Such a good boy.
> 
> I too hate fussy eaters!! My nephew eats a massive variety of home cooked food, none of this crap from jars. I hate seeing greyish looking 'chip fed' kids. Mum's gone to Iceland a few too many times. Growing up with an anorexic mother has somewhat screwed me up about food though.

:haha:I have a foreign husband too, the way to his sperm during my fertile window is definately through his stomach!!
Well to be honest it's a kind of "collage" from a fairly empty kitchen cupboard-spent my day swanning around Paris rather than shopping:blush: I've found some rice noodles, which are soaking much longer than they need to be coz I'm on BnB, and in a wok I have my usual onions and garlic, with some sesame oil and some sauce, sukiyaki, for wok cooking, and I've found a tin of sweetcorn and we have loads of courgettes and tomatoes so I might bung them in. It lacks protein for the moment, we have eggs...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka- Holly _loves_ shepherd's pie. She rolls her eyes in delight with each mouthful and sighs with appreciation:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Heres my Yummy dinner
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7224df3c.jpg

ooh yes that looks very good, lots of nice beans and pulses. 
BON APPETIT!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think Molly might call what I'm making a FrankenWok


----------



## Sarachka

Holly what's this secret then?

Yes lots of beans and veg in with the meat. I have a confession - I fart in my sleep!! It's sooooo embarrassing, OH and I do NOT pass wind in front of each other but in my sleep I know I do. I hope he doesn't wake up. It wakes me up sometimes


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking LO to the Champs-Elysées this afternoon to see the Christmas decorations, anyone want to come with us? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0034.gif
> 
> ! Oh! Pick me! Pick me! :cry: I have always wanted to go!! :cry: My OH thinks I'm crazy religious with how badly I want to travel over there, not just France but Italy, UK... the whole bit. I actually had my dream trip to France all mapped out at the tender age of 13. (swoon) I want to visit the Champs-Elysees, The Musee du Louvre, cote d'azur, and so much more. I've dreamed about the Louvre the most... when I planned my trip when I was 13, I remember that I dedicated 3-4 days of my stay in France to the Louvre. :haha: I'm a bit of an artsy history nerd. :blush: Okay, enough of that. :flower:Click to expand...

Back in the Dark Ages when I was at the British School of Paris one of my chosen A level subjects was Art History! :hugs: Although I guess you don't know what an A level subject is, being across the pond and all- basically part of my studies from 16 to 18yrs old, and of course we went to many a Paris gallery, including the Louvre about 500 times. And the most impressive thing about the Mona Lisa is the number of Japanese tourists congregated around a single painting. Amazing.


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Is it really a symptom?? Or psychology?? I really don't want to get my hopes up... I mean. She's due today and normally I wake up with her in full flow but... maybe she's going to arrive later today... or even tomorrow or how about just as soon as I buy a test?? :dohh: I can't handle this... I am going to crack. I know I am.

SYMPTOM! I had some absolutely CRAZY effing nightmares that started the night after implantation (or when I assume implantation happened because of cramps/tiny drops of blood, bfp 3 days later).

I tried to blame the dreams on Halloween & all the scary movies I had watched but methinks the hormone surge was the true culprit. I mean, afterall I _have _ previously watched scary movies without horrible nightmares for days and days (and days) after. :haha: Thought I was having a zombie baby there for a while because the dreams were so vivid and scary.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly what's this secret then?
> 
> Yes lots of beans and veg in with the meat. I have a confession - I fart in my sleep!! It's sooooo embarrassing, OH and I do NOT pass wind in front of each other but in my sleep I know I do. I hope he doesn't wake up. It wakes me up sometimes

I'll let you know if your farting wakes _me_ up, then you'll know you have a _serious_ wind problem:haha: 
No one wants to know my secret:cry: I might just PM it to you. I'll give them another half an hour, then they've missed the boat and they will never know. Their loss.:hugs::friends:


----------



## LittleSpy

Sarachka said:


> Holly what's this secret then?
> 
> Yes lots of beans and veg in with the meat. I have a confession - I fart in my sleep!! It's sooooo embarrassing, OH and I do NOT pass wind in front of each other but in my sleep I know I do. I hope he doesn't wake up. It wakes me up sometimes

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
We attempt not to pass wind in front of each other as well (you know.. common courtesy & what not :p). But... Dh has accidently woken me up before because he was laughing so hard about hearing me fart in my sleep. :blush:
Whatever. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually do you all want to know a little secret, as to why I go into town with LO from time to time....?

Of course we want to know! :flower:

I just can't keep up with you ladies. I'm trying SO hard today. I have pregnancy brain -- I can't process information as quickly as before. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Is it really a symptom?? Or psychology?? I really don't want to get my hopes up... I mean. She's due today and normally I wake up with her in full flow but... maybe she's going to arrive later today... or even tomorrow or how about just as soon as I buy a test?? :dohh: I can't handle this... I am going to crack. I know I am.
> 
> SYMPTOM! I had some absolutely CRAZY effing nightmares that started the night after implantation (or when I assume implantation happened because of cramps/tiny drops of blood, bfp 3 days later).
> 
> I tried to blame the dreams on Halloween & all the scary movies I had watched but methinks the hormone surge was the true culprit. I mean, afterall I _have _ previously watched scary movies without horrible nightmares for days and days (and days) after. :haha: Thought I was having a zombie baby there for a while because the dreams were so vivid and scary.Click to expand...

Hello Littlespy:wave: How are you doing? I just advised Molly the contrary, ie 'don't trust dreams', but you are one of our Mascots, so there's no arguing with you my lovely:flower:
Thanks for the update for Essie by the way, I sent her some :hugs: It was really kind of you to mention it, we, or certainly I, may not have noticed otherwise:hug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually do you all want to know a little secret, as to why I go into town with LO from time to time....?

me me memememememeem:brat:


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Is it really a symptom?? Or psychology?? I really don't want to get my hopes up... I mean. She's due today and normally I wake up with her in full flow but... maybe she's going to arrive later today... or even tomorrow or how about just as soon as I buy a test?? :dohh: I can't handle this... I am going to crack. I know I am.
> 
> SYMPTOM! I had some absolutely CRAZY effing nightmares that started the night after implantation (or when I assume implantation happened because of cramps/tiny drops of blood, bfp 3 days later).
> 
> I tried to blame the dreams on Halloween & all the scary movies I had watched but methinks the hormone surge was the true culprit. I mean, afterall I _have _ previously watched scary movies without horrible nightmares for days and days (and days) after. :haha: Thought I was having a zombie baby there for a while because the dreams were so vivid and scary.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Littlespy:wave: How are you doing? I just advised Molly the contrary, ie 'don't trust dreams', but you are one of our Mascots, so there's no arguing with you my lovely:flower:
> Thanks for the update for Essie by the way, I sent her some :hugs: It was really kind of you to mention it, we, or certainly I, may not have noticed otherwise:hug:Click to expand...


No, you're absolutely correct. Molly really shouldn't read too much into the dream. I've had plenty of vivid dreams when I wasn't pregnant. I've had plenty of pregnant dreams when I wasn't pregnant. Most of my vivid dreams since becoming pregnant are actually not at all pregnancy related. Just scary monsters & things mostly. :haha: I think I'm just trying to pressure you all to POAS because I'm living vicariously. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Where are all my turtles!! :hissy:
> 
> Helloo I'm here:holly: Bit late to schedule coz my mum called on Skype to watch Holly having dinner, and now just cooking my usual 2 meals- tasteless one for the boys, yummy one for the grown ups. If they were my sons I'd force them to eat what I cook, whether they like it or not, but I don't want to be a scary step-mother so I cook them pasta and courgettes, courgettes and pasta...they hate everything else! My DD is SOOOOOOOO NOT GOING TO BE LIKE THATwhen she's a big kid like the boys! DH and I are both greedy pigs so she's unlikely to be. And to be honest I don't have the maternal instinct towards my stepsons that would make me spend hours crafting Broccolli Choo-choo Trains or Spinach Smiley-Pies-just to get a few vitamins in... I reserve that for my DD, their mother can do that for them. Now that's an example of mean for you Molly!!!
> Rant Over.
> Champs Elysee was great, and I went to the WHSmith on the rue de rivoli and bought LO another pressie for her stocking:blush:- a little book of chrismas words and pictures. And I bought myself a hot dog, it was nom nom.:happydance:Click to expand...

I don't think that's mean at all Holly... perhaps that makes me even more mean than you?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

No worries Holly- I'm a bit too much of a realist; I can't base TTC on dreams really but it's fun to mark everything as a symptom just 'cause. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Spill your secret!!! Also.... you are very right... Frankenwok. NOM NOM NOM. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Holly!! You have to tell us!!! It's not my fault I wasn't here!! (Okay well it is but... for good reason!) I BOUGHT A :test: ...or rather... TWO tests. :blush: I suppose I should wait until tomorrow morning... give the witch a chance to arrive. I mean, my theory is that she was just waiting for me to buy it. We'll see. :-=


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Where are all my turtles!! :hissy:
> 
> Helloo I'm here:holly: Bit late to schedule coz my mum called on Skype to watch Holly having dinner, and now just cooking my usual 2 meals- tasteless one for the boys, yummy one for the grown ups. If they were my sons I'd force them to eat what I cook, whether they like it or not, but I don't want to be a scary step-mother so I cook them pasta and courgettes, courgettes and pasta...they hate everything else! My DD is SOOOOOOOO NOT GOING TO BE LIKE THATwhen she's a big kid like the boys! DH and I are both greedy pigs so she's unlikely to be. And to be honest I don't have the maternal instinct towards my stepsons that would make me spend hours crafting Broccolli Choo-choo Trains or Spinach Smiley-Pies-just to get a few vitamins in... I reserve that for my DD, their mother can do that for them. Now that's an example of mean for you Molly!!!
> Rant Over.
> Champs Elysee was great, and I went to the WHSmith on the rue de rivoli and bought LO another pressie for her stocking:blush:- a little book of chrismas words and pictures. And I bought myself a hot dog, it was nom nom.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's mean at all Holly... perhaps that makes me even more mean than you?? :haha:Click to expand...

Holly is always mean to me .......:cry: she calls me names


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Oh Holly!! You have to tell us!!! It's not my fault I wasn't here!! (Okay well it is but... for good reason!) I BOUGHT A :test: ...or rather... TWO tests. :blush: I suppose I should wait until tomorrow morning... give the witch a chance to arrive. I mean, my theory is that she was just waiting for me to buy it. We'll see. :-=

if you dont test till tomorrow you are my hero :flower: I would never last :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Our lovely christmas decorations. Growing in front of my eyes :^o.
 



Attached Files:







01122010171.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:


just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Our lovely christmas decorations. Growing in front of my eyes :^o.

Ooo! Ooo! Put lights behind them! It'd be oh so pretty. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...

It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all! at home today a little under the weather. feeling a little better now but the :witch: had me out of it earlier!

Holly, i am dying to know what this secret is! Congrats on figuring out how to post your chart. i am going to stalk it now! :haha: Yours too Crunchie! U two are so funny going back and forth over the charts :rofl:

sarachka, i'm sorry that stupid :witch: got u too! we're in sync now :happydance: , since ms. molly might possibly be drifting into bfp land (shhhhhh! :-$ don't want to jinx her!)

hi jaynie and ging and moomin and newmommy and emandi and u pregggy turtles trinitymom and littlespy!! did i miss anyone? :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all! at home today a little under the weather. feeling a little better now but the :witch: had me out of it earlier!
> 
> Holly, i am dying to know what this secret is! Congrats on figuring out how to post your chart. i am going to stalk it now! :haha: Yours too Crunchie! U two are so funny going back and forth over the charts :rofl:
> 
> sarachka, i'm sorry that stupid :witch: got u too! we're in sync now :happydance: , since ms. molly might possibly be drifting into bfp land (shhhhhh! :-$ don't want to jinx her!)
> 
> hi jaynie and ging and moomin and newmommy and emandi and u pregggy turtles trinitymom and littlespy!! did i miss anyone? :hugs:

your so good ...I always want to put little notes to everyone but then I forget what I want to say to everyone ! :wacko:

sorry your not feeling well xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi all! at home today a little under the weather. feeling a little better now but the :witch: had me out of it earlier!
> 
> Holly, i am dying to know what this secret is! Congrats on figuring out how to post your chart. i am going to stalk it now! :haha: Yours too Crunchie! U two are so funny going back and forth over the charts :rofl:
> 
> sarachka, i'm sorry that stupid :witch: got u too! we're in sync now :happydance: , since ms. molly might possibly be drifting into bfp land (shhhhhh! :-$ don't want to jinx her!)
> 
> hi jaynie and ging and moomin and newmommy and emandi and u pregggy turtles trinitymom and littlespy!! did i miss anyone? :hugs:
> 
> your so good ...I always want to put little notes to everyone but then I forget what I want to say to everyone ! :wacko:
> 
> sorry your not feeling well xxxClick to expand...

I'm much the same way; I feel I leave a lot of people out because I am busy catching up on 5 or 6 or more pages and I forget what I wanted to say and to who. :haha: Yes, be very :-$ ... I am still convinced the witch is on her way... she's just being a b*tch about it. :growlmad: Oh my goodness... I love chocolate today.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly!! Whats this secret :haha: we all want to know and you have left us in suspense and oooohhhhhhhhh molly sounds good :af: stay away!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm a bit put off... Holly left us without even tell us her secret. :( She didn't even say goodnight! :cry: I want to know the SECRET!!! :hissy:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> I'm much the same way; I feel I leave a lot of people out because I am busy catching up on 5 or 6 or more pages and I forget what I wanted to say and to who. :haha: Yes, be very :-$ ... I am still convinced the witch is on her way... she's just being a b*tch about it. :growlmad: Oh my goodness... I love chocolate today.


Oh I love chocolate today, too. I used to have a horrible sweet tooth but since I've been pregnant, the thought of sweet stuff isn't appealing at all. I've been craving salty, sour, savory all the way. Until last night. But after eating an entire chocolate bar (and not a little one, either, it _was_--emphasis on the was-- a 3oz bar of minty dark chocolate!! :blush:) while sitting at my desk at work this afternoon, I'm pretty sure I'm just about to be over this sweet craving. :sick:

Edit: The damn imperial measurement system got me again. 3oz is 85g (so by no means a small amount of *dark* chocolate. :haha:)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...

I am loving your potty mouth today ....

some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports 

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







garden.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 2









crumb.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm much the same way; I feel I leave a lot of people out because I am busy catching up on 5 or 6 or more pages and I forget what I wanted to say and to who. :haha: Yes, be very :-$ ... I am still convinced the witch is on her way... she's just being a b*tch about it. :growlmad: Oh my goodness... I love chocolate today.
> 
> 
> Oh I love chocolate today, too. I normally have a horrible sweet tooth but since I've been pregnant, the thought to sweet stuff isn't appealing. I've been craving salty, sour, savory all the way. Until last night. But after eating an entire chocolate bar (and not a little one, either, it _was_ a 3oz bar of minty dark chocolate!! :blush:) while sitting at my desk at work this afternoon, I'm pretty sure I'm just about to be over this sweet craving. :sick:Click to expand...

The last two days it's been soup followed by chocolate. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am loving your potty mouth today ....
> 
> some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

I am being quite foul mouthed aren't I? I have no idea why. :( Sorry! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am loving your potty mouth today ....
> 
> some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

such a sweet kitty!:awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Agreed Crumble is very nice to help you like that. :)


----------



## Crunchie

Hollyyyyyyyyyyyyyget back here

:tease:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am loving your potty mouth today ....
> 
> some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am being quite foul mouthed aren't I? I have no idea why. :( Sorry! :hugs:Click to expand...

I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am loving your potty mouth today ....
> 
> some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am being quite foul mouthed aren't I? I have no idea why. :( Sorry! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I feel like I'm going a bit mad today with the whole... maybe, maybe not bit. :wacko: I suppose that's what's causing the foul mouth. Oh! Speaking of foul mouth, there is a town on the Oregon coast called Cape Foulweather. Funny right?? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am loving your potty mouth today
> some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am being quite foul mouthed aren't I? I have no idea why. :( Sorry! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I feel like I'm going a bit mad today with the whole... maybe, maybe not bit. :wacko: I suppose that's what's causing the foul mouth. Oh! Speaking of foul mouth, there is a town on the Oregon coast called Cape Foulweather. Funny right?? :haha:Click to expand...

My parents live near a place called Foulness:haha:
Just been watching Breakfast at Tiffany's:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Breakfast at Tiffany's is all well and good Holly dear but I am very CURIOUS!!! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

she's teasing us


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...

Don't listen to her, it's all lies. Crunchie threatened me on a PM with her big feet. I live in fear, you can't imagine how scared I am


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am loving your potty mouth today ....
> 
> some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am being quite foul mouthed aren't I? I have no idea why. :( Sorry! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I feel like I'm going a bit mad today with the whole... maybe, maybe not bit. :wacko: I suppose that's what's causing the foul mouth. Oh! Speaking of foul mouth, there is a town on the Oregon coast called Cape Foulweather. Funny right?? :haha:Click to expand...

I would fit right in !


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am loving your potty mouth today
> some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am being quite foul mouthed aren't I? I have no idea why. :( Sorry! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I feel like I'm going a bit mad today with the whole... maybe, maybe not bit. :wacko: I suppose that's what's causing the foul mouth. Oh! Speaking of foul mouth, there is a town on the Oregon coast called Cape Foulweather. Funny right?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My parents live near a place called Foulness:haha:
> Just been watching Breakfast at Tiffany's:happydance:Click to expand...

For my hen night they had me dress up as holly go lightlly or whatever it is, and the MIL bought me the canvas print of breakfast at Tiffanys and all the girls wrote notes on the back ...it hangs in my hall.... I will think of you when I see it now :hugs: lets make up


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to her, it's all lies. Crunchie threatened me on a PM with her big feet. I live in fear, you can't imagine how scared I amClick to expand...

you called me frankenspots ! :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Holly IS mean to you isn't she?? :awww: Poor Crunchie! :hugs: Although... you fling meanies at her too... :winkwink: As for testing... I really do think I am going to wait until tomorrow and one of the biggest reasons is because I have been, and am, ridiculously thirsty and so I'm weeing ALL the time with the most diluted wee the world has never seen! So yes, best to wait until morning. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just in defence !!!!!!!!! she started it .........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It takes two people to fight and f*ck (as my grandfather used to say) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am loving your potty mouth today
> some pics for you, snowy walk to work and then decided to work from home and crumble helping me with my reports
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am being quite foul mouthed aren't I? I have no idea why. :( Sorry! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I feel like I'm going a bit mad today with the whole... maybe, maybe not bit. :wacko: I suppose that's what's causing the foul mouth. Oh! Speaking of foul mouth, there is a town on the Oregon coast called Cape Foulweather. Funny right?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My parents live near a place called Foulness:haha:
> Just been watching Breakfast at Tiffany's:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> For my hen night they had me dress up as holly go lightlly or whatever it is, and the MIL bought me the canvas print of breakfast at Tiffanys and all the girls wrote notes on the back ...it hangs in my hall.... I will think of you when I see it now :hugs: lets make upClick to expand...

:awww: Make up girls. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Part of making up Crunchie, is to forgive the wrong doings and hurtful words. :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Part of making up Crunchie, is to forgive the wrong doings and hurtful words. :winkwink:

your right, and I do trust your opinion and foul mouth :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha my secret, of course! It's not a big deal but it's quite fun- My LO is in an agency for baby modelling, so from time to time when I fancy a day out in Paris I take her to a casting, and we went to one today. They only take about 5 mins and then you can have fun in Paris- gets me out the house as my mum says (it was her idea to sign up!!) They always choose the fair skinned blue eyed china doll babies, but on one occasion they chose Monkeyface for a job and I was well chuffed! (they must have wanted a 'character' baby and not a pretty doll one!) But we like going on the adventures!


----------



## newbie_ttc

aw! that was a great secret! and holly is a doll face, minus the blue eyes. if any of us were on the other side of the casting tables she'd book every job!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha my secret, of course! It's not a big deal but it's quite fun- My LO is in an agency for baby modelling, so from time to time when I fancy a day out in Paris I take her to a casting, and we went to one today. They only take about 5 mins and then you can have fun in Paris- gets me out the house as my mum says (it was her idea to sign up!!) They always choose the fair skinned blue eyed china doll babies, but on one occasion they chose Monkeyface for a job and I was well chuffed! (they must have wanted a 'character' baby and not a pretty doll one!) But we like going on the adventures!

your LO is gorgeousssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ! 

what job did she get ?????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Part of making up Crunchie, is to forgive the wrong doings and hurtful words. :winkwink:
> 
> your right, and I do trust your opinion and foul mouth :haha:Click to expand...

I don't have a problem, I'm happy to make up when you want Crunchie:ninja::gun::grr::trouble:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie has the right of it! We would cast her every time. :thumbup:

Hollyyyy... put the guns and clubs and ninja suit away. tsk tsk madam


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Part of making up Crunchie, is to forgive the wrong doings and hurtful words. :winkwink:
> 
> your right, and I do trust your opinion and foul mouth :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a problem, I'm happy to make up when you want Crunchie:ninja::gun::grr::trouble:Click to expand...

molly !!!! seeeeeeeeee.................................:help:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha my secret, of course! It's not a big deal but it's quite fun- My LO is in an agency for baby modelling, so from time to time when I fancy a day out in Paris I take her to a casting, and we went to one today. They only take about 5 mins and then you can have fun in Paris- gets me out the house as my mum says (it was her idea to sign up!!) They always choose the fair skinned blue eyed china doll babies, but on one occasion they chose Monkeyface for a job and I was well chuffed! (they must have wanted a 'character' baby and not a pretty doll one!) But we like going on the adventures!
> 
> your LO is gorgeousssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !
> 
> what job did she get ?????Click to expand...

Cover girl no less, for a big parenting mag here.......BUT the day of the shoot they put her in this god awful outfit that was too big and kept riding up over her chin for the pics, so I doubt they salvaged any good ones, since I'm yet to see her on the cover!! For each job they always take a few babies, they're not very predictable material to work with! Today's casting they definately didn't want her, they took one pic and said "next please"! But we went on the merry-go-round on the Champs Elysée so ner ner


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I saw an LO today at the store with a knitted jumper, she was about a year old and I immediately thought of your LO. :haha: Gave me a bit of a start at first.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok Ok since it's you that asks it of me Molly. 
Sorry Crunchie:flower::kiss::sex:


----------



## x-ginge-x

we have nearly 30.000 views :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't type because I'm laughing so much, I was looking for friendly smileys


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got the giggles


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't type because I'm laughing so muchI was looking for friendly smileys

well... the 1st two were friendly... the last one...:?::shock:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok Ok since it's you that asks it of me Molly.
> Sorry Crunchie:flower::kiss::sex:[/QUOT
> 
> will this make a :baby: not sure it will :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:brat::brat::brat: i dont see anything??? what you giggling at?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe :sex: is abit overfriendly for us to make up Crunchie, how about a cake instead, would you like a cake? There's no bread in this cake :cake:


----------



## Mollykins

:sex: is VERY friendly. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

flowers, kisses, and baby dancing will make an LO... if not, we've all been doing it wrong. :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :brat::brat::brat: i dont see anything??? what you giggling at?

I thought I'd send Crunchie a few friendly smileys instead of the usual wicked fighting ninja ones, but I kind of had smiley dyslexia and associated the :sex: smiley with "peace and love" but when it came up on the post it looked so WRONG, it made me get the giggles!  
Woo Woo!:flasher:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm so tired... how are you still up HollyM?? It's past 2000 there. :sleep: sounds so good. I was asleep by 2000 last night. Which is pretty early for me.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :brat::brat::brat: i dont see anything??? what you giggling at?
> 
> I thought I'd send Crunchie a few friendly smileys instead of the usual wicked fighting ninja ones, but I kind of had smiley dyslexia and associated the :sex: smiley with "peace and love" but when it came up on the post it looked so WRONG, it made me get the giggles!
> Woo Woo!:flasher:Click to expand...

Are you using the :flasher: smiley to remind us of our willy swinging OH's?? :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Maybe :sex: is abit overfriendly for us to make up Crunchie, how about a cake instead, would you like a cake? There's no bread in this cake :cake:

im not up for :sex: until you have given me your 1000 post.... I have to feel special before that !!!!! :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Maybe :sex: is abit overfriendly for us to make up Crunchie, how about a cake instead, would you like a cake? There's no bread in this cake :cake:
> 
> im not up for :sex: until you have given me your 1000 post.... I have to feel special before that !!!!! :blush:Click to expand...

Speaking of Holly, I am only 121 posts from your 1k :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:flower::kiss::sex: is the story of how DH and I got together.

Yes Molly, exactly that- the woo woo flasher. I'm about to flake out, but since my cold has left me I've had much more energy:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Maybe :sex: is abit overfriendly for us to make up Crunchie, how about a cake instead, would you like a cake? There's no bread in this cake :cake:
> 
> im not up for :sex: until you have given me your 1000 post.... I have to feel special before that !!!!! :blush:Click to expand...

Only 100 or so posts to go.. You might me pregnant by then, you won't need me:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Maybe :sex: is abit overfriendly for us to make up Crunchie, how about a cake instead, would you like a cake? There's no bread in this cake :cake:
> 
> im not up for :sex: until you have given me your 1000 post.... I have to feel special before that !!!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of Holly, I am only 121 posts from your 1k :bfp: :thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance: youpee.

Hope witchy doesn't come for you tonight Molly:hugs:

Goodnight all:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I could sworn AF had just shown up. I ran to the :loo: only to wee a little and see NO sign on the evil :witch: I even did a finger check :blush: but there's nothing; not a sign. There is a bit of cm (only very slightly stretchy). :dohh: I wish she'd just show so I can get on with it.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Maybe :sex: is abit overfriendly for us to make up Crunchie, how about a cake instead, would you like a cake? There's no bread in this cake :cake:
> 
> im not up for :sex: until you have given me your 1000 post.... I have to feel special before that !!!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Only 100 or so posts to go.. You might me pregnant by then, you won't need me:haha:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly my dear. :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

night lovely turtles xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight to you too Crunchie! :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> we have nearly 30.000 views :)

 Most of those views are probably us refreshing to find out holly's secret. Which btw Holly is really cute. I imagine your LO to be the finest baby model in all of Europe.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- you are ruining the fun of being famous. tsk tsk. :winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well Ladies, i'll be catching up tomorrow, i supposed to have hydrotherapy tomorrow but i doubt i shall be going in 2 feet of snow and the physios are all from miles away and the leisure centres have all been closed today :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:-= You are all sleeeppppiiinnnggg..... :-= Oh don't mind me... I'm just here... waiting... :-= Did you all know I was going to test in the morning?? Oh?! You did? Hmm... :-= 9 more hours until I test....


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha my secret, of course! It's not a big deal but it's quite fun- My LO is in an agency for baby modelling, so from time to time when I fancy a day out in Paris I take her to a casting, and we went to one today. They only take about 5 mins and then you can have fun in Paris- gets me out the house as my mum says (it was her idea to sign up!!) They always choose the fair skinned blue eyed china doll babies, but on one occasion they chose Monkeyface for a job and I was well chuffed! (they must have wanted a 'character' baby and not a pretty doll one!) But we like going on the adventures!


:hi::hi: HOLLY...your DD is ssssssooooooooooo cuteie pie she should be on the cover of Vouge or Cosmo :happydance:...love your secrets and stories of your days out and teea making:hugs:



Mollykins said:


> :-= You are all sleeeppppiiinnnggg..... :-= Oh don't mind me... I'm just here... waiting... :-= Did you all know I was going to test in the morning?? Oh?! You did? Hmm... :-= 9 more hours until I test....

MOLLY........i have untill 2/3pm to see your test:happydance:

Thankyou girls for being so welcoming :hugs: i know i dont chat as quick as you guys but i love catching up....:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

MY...........:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance:

could'nt resist testing so sorry i didnt wait for you MOLL xx


----------



## new mummy2010

pics not great but can you see it???


----------



## new mummy2010

Holly are you there?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower::flower::coffee:

morning crunchie :ball::pop::bike:

You will let us know the results of your :test: won't you Molly! I've set my mood indicator accordingly...

We've had more snow overnight here, so a nice cosy day at home for us today. Which will probably mean I get to my 1000th post by lunchtime:blush: 

Oh it's a boring part of the cycle this one, TTC No Man's Land.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Holly are you there?

YES! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH.....................:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

WAKE UP EVERYONE!
WE HAVE OUR 6th PREGGY TURTLE


----------



## new mummy2010

Im soooo scared dont't want to tell DF is that mean he was heartbroken when we had mC in AUG ..... i want to milk it out till xmas day pop a test in a card is that mean??

I take it my line are worthy of a BFP ? 

THankyou HOLLY xx


----------



## new mummy2010

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 142550
> 
> 
> View attachment 142551
> 
> 
> View attachment 142552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY...........:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance:
> 
> could'nt resist testing so sorry i didnt wait for you MOLL xx




HollyMonkey said:


> WAKE UP EVERYONE!
> WE HAVE OUR 6th PREGGY TURTLE

yeesssssssssssss wakey wakey !!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

BFP PARTY EVERYONEhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/dansent.gifWAKEY WAKEY


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Im soooo scared dont't want to tell DF is that mean he was heartbroken when we had mC in AUG ..... i want to milk it out till xmas day pop a test in a card is that mean??
> 
> I take it my line are worthy of a BFP ?
> 
> THankyou HOLLY xx

That is one hell of a BFP, don't you worry about that!:hugs:

I think that's a lovely idea....but you might find it hard to keep the secret that long!!! I would!! You could take him out to dinner and tell him then, to make a special occasion of it?


----------



## new mummy2010

Im off to work very soon wake up everyone !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

um will have a mull over it see you later on turtles i finish work at 1pm x x


----------



## Crunchie

New mummmmmyyyyy !!!! Whooooooooo hoooooooooooo sorry can't celebrate in style as on the I phone 

Well done gal ! 

Morning Holly .... Looking forwards to my "special"post then


----------



## firstbaby25

New mummy big big congrats will talk later am starting my job today :) bfp party later.... Xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 142550
> 
> 
> View attachment 142551
> 
> 
> View attachment 142552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my...........:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance:
> 
> Could'nt resist testing so sorry i didnt wait for you moll xx

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome to the preggy turtle club!


----------



## Sarachka

*NEW MUMMY* Woooooo congratulations!!! That's fantastics. !!!

*Jaynie* good luck at your new job today love!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Massive congratulations on another :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Hello fellow turtles, just wanted to pop over and thank you all for your replies and comments on my trip to the hospital. Have been for a scan this morning and saw little bean and heartbeat :) measuring 7+1. no signs of why I was bleeding, just told to rest and stay off work for a few days. So hoping it all settles down and beany keeps on growing nicely.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Essie said:


> Hello fellow turtles, just wanted to pop over and thank you all for your replies and comments on my trip to the hospital. Have been for a scan this morning and saw little bean and heartbeat :) measuring 7+1. no signs of why I was bleeding, just told to rest and stay off work for a few days. So hoping it all settles down and beany keeps on growing nicely.

Thats fantastic news hun x :happydance: glad :baby: is ok and rest up xx :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Hello fellow turtles, just wanted to pop over and thank you all for your replies and comments on my trip to the hospital. Have been for a scan this morning and saw little bean and heartbeat :) measuring 7+1. no signs of why I was bleeding, just told to rest and stay off work for a few days. So hoping it all settles down and beany keeps on growing nicely.

Oh that's excellent:thumbup: Rest well and little beanie will be just fine:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> New mummy big big congrats will talk later am starting my job today :) bfp party later.... Xxx

good luck at new job- how exciting:happydance: tell us about it if you're not too tired tonight:sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

*Hollymonkey* did you do a HPT today?

Tell me about sewing. Do you sew a lot? Do you have a machine? What sort of stuff do you make? Do you like etsy.com ?


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Hello fellow turtles, just wanted to pop over and thank you all for your replies and comments on my trip to the hospital. Have been for a scan this morning and saw little bean and heartbeat :) measuring 7+1. no signs of why I was bleeding, just told to rest and stay off work for a few days. So hoping it all settles down and beany keeps on growing nicely.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Morning my fellow myrtles! (And of course preggy turtles!) :hi:

Must start by saying a *MASSIVE*

*CONGRATS TO NEW MUMMY ON YOUR BFP!!!!*:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And secondly... i thought u would all like to see what i woke up to this morning....
The snow was past my knees!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i LOVED THE SNOW!!!! Not sure how i will get to work tomorrow tho! (Luckily its my day off today!! :haha:)

Hope you are all ok? :flower::flower::flower:

:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00013.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hello fellow turtles, just wanted to pop over and thank you all for your replies and comments on my trip to the hospital. Have been for a scan this morning and saw little bean and heartbeat :) measuring 7+1. no signs of why I was bleeding, just told to rest and stay off work for a few days. So hoping it all settles down and beany keeps on growing nicely.
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Essie....

We haven't met before but but i just wanted to say that it's wonderful to hear that your lil sticky bean is growing strong and you got to hear the lil heartbeat! That must of been such a relief!!

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and your lil bean! :kiss::kiss::kiss::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> New mummy big big congrats will talk later am starting my job today :) bfp party later.... Xxx

Hope your first day goes well:thumbup::hugs: for the congrats x x


----------



## new mummy2010

Well i told DF sent him a lovely pic of my lines i hope our bean sticks this time:baby:


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: tooo all you girls who have congratulated me thanks so much x x


----------



## x-ginge-x

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: OMG i sooo need a job or a loan or something I want to go see lee evans live on his roadrunner tour next year !!!! 

I woke with weird cramping this morning and OH messed my temps by waking me at 6am :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:coffee: Hi all!

Congrats on that :bfp: new mummy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: those lines were very pretty :thumbup:

hope your 1st day at work goes well jaynie!

Cute hat moomin 

Where is that molly! Surely she has tested by now!

big hello to the rest of my lovelies I haven't mentioned by name :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

My DF loves lee evans ..i got him tickets for Jimmy carr last xmas he was ace !!


----------



## emandi

NewMummy :flower:!
How beautifully positive HPT! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
BIG CONGRATULATIONS FROM ME AS WELL.
:dance::dance::dance:
:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

I wont be putting a ticker on just yet girls dont feel its real still x


----------



## emandi

Essie :flower:, I'm glad all looks ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

Mooooollyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy .......
I bet I am going to miss something again. Have to have a little nap to function. Emily is poorly, had to stay up with her last night.


----------



## new mummy2010

well could'nt resist putting some clue about my BBFFFPPPP!!

Ah Emandi poor Emily what has she got a tummy bug?? we have loads going round at work chicken pox,coughs,colds etc

A haven for newly up the duff me ;-(


----------



## Crunchie

Symptons 5/6dpo ... Sore throat and glands ??? Can this count as a symptom ... Or am I clutching at straws??? Oh and lower back pain ! That's all for now


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Symptons 5/6dpo ... Sore throat and glands ??? Can this count as a symptom ... Or am I clutching at straws??? Oh and lower back pain ! That's all for now

hi Crunchie i had lower back pain last week and over weekend really thought it was signs of AF but thank god it was'nt so i guess they can be yes ..oh and have a stuffy nose !! same kinda thing hey:wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

New mummy, u must share what your bfp plan was this cycle, and also your symptoms... :blush: if you don't mind


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Symptons 5/6dpo ... Sore throat and glands ??? Can this count as a symptom ... Or am I clutching at straws??? Oh and lower back pain ! That's all for now

sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

First off. ESSIE- I am so happy that it's nothing too serious and that you were about to hear your little honey's heartbeat. So sweet! :hugs: Rest well and take care of you! :kiss:

New Mummy! WOOOO! :yipee: That so amazing!!! :wohoo: Never you mind that you didn't wait to test with me you loon! You test when you want! :hugs2: Yay! You preggy little turtle! I'll put you in the title as soon as I get back from dropping my DD off for school! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> New mummy, u must share what your bfp plan was this cycle, and also your symptoms... :blush: if you don't mind

To be honest i had kinda given up + had been promised holiday in Dubai if no BFP by xmas ....

We just seemed to have loads of spontaneous kinky sexy time around myu fertile window i was'nt expecting this at all... this is what happened in aug to we were on hols and i thought you know what sod ttc enjoy yourself i did just that lots of sun + sex = BFP (sadly had mc )

but the same has seemed to apply to this cycle kinky + sex= BFP:happydance:


my only symptom that i know see as symptoms were bit of lower back ache 9/10/11 DPO and stuffy nose since OV ....... and feel sicky today and been waking in night feeling sicky was sick as dog last wednesday evening ...thought it was cos i had stufffed my face with massive bag og cheese & onion walkers lol!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> First off. ESSIE- I am so happy that it's nothing too serious and that you were about to hear your little honey's heartbeat. So sweet! :hugs: Rest well and take care of you! :kiss:
> 
> New Mummy! WOOOO! :yipee: That so amazing!!! :wohoo: Never you mind that you didn't wait to test with me you loon! You test when you want! :hugs2: Yay! You preggy little turtle! I'll put you in the title as soon as I get back from dropping my DD off for school! :hugs:

Wat about you Molly come on :test::test: already:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Folks:coffee: break and was hoping to see Molly's :test: results but she's keeping us in suspense...

*new mummy*- I thought it was wishful thinking to keep it a secret from DH until Xmas:haha:

*emandi* i hope Emily's better soon:flower:

*Crunchie* I hope they're pregnunsea simmptums :thumbup:

*sarachka* yes! I looked at Etsy after you mentioned it last time, didn't know about it before. I do have a sewing machine and I make all sorts of stuff. I used to make lots of my own clothes but am too lazy/preoccupied by making stuff for LO now (and H&M is very reasonably priced I think, it's quite expensive and labour intensive making your own clothes!) I'm just making her a Christmas stocking...I like doing machine emboidery too. I made all Holly's bibs and bath capes, and am planning to make DH a dressing gown for Xmas unless I run out of time.....so a bit random really, plus clothes for my puppets of course.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> New mummy, u must share what your bfp plan was this cycle, and also your symptoms... :blush: if you don't mind
> 
> To be honest i had kinda given up + had been promised holiday in Dubai if no BFP by xmas ....
> 
> We just seemed to have loads of spontaneous kinky sexy time around myu fertile window i was'nt expecting this at all... this is what happened in aug to we were on hols and i thought you know what sod ttc enjoy yourself i did just that lots of sun + sex = BFP (sadly had mc )
> 
> but the same has seemed to apply to this cycle kinky + sex= BFP:happydance:
> 
> 
> my only symptom that i know see as symptoms were bit of lower back ache 9/10/11 DPO and stuffy nose since OV ....... and feel sicky today and been waking in night feeling sicky was sick as dog last wednesday evening ...thought it was cos i had stufffed my face with massive bag og cheese & onion walkers lol!!Click to expand...

Damn I should have bought the kinky santa outfit I saw in Paris yesterday, a little red sequined bodice and knicker skirt with white fur trim. But it was about the price of a CBFM so couldn't possibly justify it, probably more effective than a CBFM though:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> New mummy, u must share what your bfp plan was this cycle, and also your symptoms... :blush: if you don't mind
> 
> To be honest i had kinda given up + had been promised holiday in Dubai if no BFP by xmas ....
> 
> We just seemed to have loads of spontaneous kinky sexy time around myu fertile window i was'nt expecting this at all... this is what happened in aug to we were on hols and i thought you know what sod ttc enjoy yourself i did just that lots of sun + sex = BFP (sadly had mc )
> 
> but the same has seemed to apply to this cycle kinky + sex= BFP:happydance:
> 
> 
> my only symptom that i know see as symptoms were bit of lower back ache 9/10/11 DPO and stuffy nose since OV ....... and feel sicky today and been waking in night feeling sicky was sick as dog last wednesday evening ...thought it was cos i had stufffed my face with massive bag og cheese & onion walkers lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Damn I should have bought the kinky santa outfit I saw in Paris yesterday, a little red sequined bodice and knicker skirt with white fur trim. But it was about the price of a CBFM so couldn't possibly justify it, probably more effective than a CBFM though:growlmad:Click to expand...


Yes you should of done or better still nothing at all !! get your best knickers + bras out ladies thats the way forward its happened twice for me like that now:blush::cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:

um... :wacko: don't be cruel!! we are on the edge of our seats here Molly!!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> um... :wacko: don't be cruel!! we are on the edge of our seats here Molly!!!Click to expand...

All right, all right. :haha: Well.... (deep breath for dramatic effect)..... I didn't test. :shock: 

The witch is still no where to be found either.... curiouser and curiouser. :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

MOLLY TEST TEST TEST TEST start chanting peer pressure works lol


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> MOLLY TEST TEST TEST TEST start chanting peer pressure works lol

:rofl: Peer pressure. :haha:

I am just going to sit and wait for the witch... I know she's hovering. I know it. If she's not here by Saturday, I will test. Cross my heart, I will test on Saturday... IF the witch doesn't show. Saturday would mean I'm... 1,2,3 days late. That's a good time to test right? :thumbup:

Congratulations again on your :bfp: NewMummy! Such fab news. FX for a super sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly? Newbie? How are you lovelies this morning? Or rather, afternoon?


----------



## newbie_ttc

molly :trouble: u better be glad u love u :hugs: saturday it is!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> molly :trouble: u better be glad u love u :hugs: saturday it is!:thumbup:

Aww sweetie... I know how you feel :hugs: if any one of you girls wanted to wait like this I would go mad with anticipation! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

newbie is in a great mood! today marks the start of day 2 of healthier eating and day 3 of bootcamp AND my friend is in labor! :happydance: we should have a baby by this evening i suppose! New mummy (and Holly) gave me a great idea about spicing up the :sex: this time around! 

How are u my dear turtle?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> newbie is in a great mood! today marks the start of day 2 of healthier eating and day 3 of bootcamp AND my friend is in labor! :happydance: we should have a baby by this evening i suppose! New mummy (and Holly) gave me a great idea about spicing up the :sex: this time around!
> 
> How are u my dear turtle?

Me? I'm doing all right I suppose. I have a weird outlook on my AF being late... I keep thinking... well now I'm going to only be approximately 8 dpo on Christmas day. :dohh: There goes testing on Christmas day! :dohh::dohh::dohh: I suppose a New Year :bfp: now? :coffee: I love coffee... I desperately needed a cup today... woke up with a small headache, nothing extreme but it's definitely persistent. :wacko: My OH comes home today :happydance:


----------



## emandi

new mummy2010 said:


> well could'nt resist putting some clue about my BBFFFPPPP!!
> 
> Ah Emandi poor Emily what has she got a tummy bug?? we have loads going round at work chicken pox,coughs,colds etc
> 
> A haven for newly up the duff me ;-(

You must be over the moon :flower:. How long did it take you to conceive?
Emily has some cough and high temperature, don't think it's anything serious, but have to keep an eye on her temperature.
Hope you will not catch anything at work.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Naughty Molly!:growlmad: Not testing is naughty.

But I'll forgive you:flower:

Dinner bath and bed for LO, then I'm going to do an hour on the exercise bike, then I will post a pic of the snowman LO and I made today. Nothing but cliffhangers on this thread......


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Naughty Molly!:growlmad: Not testing is naughty.
> 
> But I'll forgive you:flower:
> 
> Dinner bath and bed for LO, then I'm going to do an hour on the exercise bike, then I will post a pic of the snowman LO and I made today. Nothing but cliffhangers on this thread......

Well thank you so much! I would much rather you not be so upset with me. :thumbup: 

Oh snowmen! I miss making snowmen. I want snow!! :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

I went to my friend's house for our weekly pizza night and she has a cat that is evil incarnate. Well my youngest DD saw said evil cat walk into the bathroom and my LO quickly shut the bathroom door, trapping her in. I said to her, "Why did you do that?" She looks up at me and says in a very matter-of-fact tone, "She is a naughty kitty. Naughty kitties need to be by themselves." :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> newbie is in a great mood! today marks the start of day 2 of healthier eating and day 3 of bootcamp AND my friend is in labor! :happydance: we should have a baby by this evening i suppose! New mummy (and Holly) gave me a great idea about spicing up the :sex: this time around!
> 
> How are u my dear turtle?
> 
> Me? I'm doing all right I suppose. I have a weird outlook on my AF being late... I keep thinking... well now I'm going to only be approximately 8 dpo on Christmas day. :dohh: There goes testing on Christmas day! :dohh::dohh::dohh: I suppose a New Year :bfp: now? :coffee: I love coffee... I desperately needed a cup today... woke up with a small headache, nothing extreme but it's definitely persistent. :wacko: My OH comes home today :happydance:Click to expand...

that's great :happydance: glad OH is on the way! and nevermind about pesky AF, we'll pretend she doesn't exist... for about 9 months or so :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I went to my friend's house for our weekly pizza night and she has a cat that is evil incarnate. Well my youngest DD saw said evil cat walk into the bathroom and my LO quickly shut the bathroom door, trapping her in. I said to her, "Why did you do that?" She looks up at me and says in a very matter-of-fact tone, "She is a naughty kitty. Naughty kitties need to be by themselves." :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: that's right LO! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Well i told DF sent him a lovely pic of my lines i hope our bean sticks this time:baby:
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: tooo all you girls who have congratulated me thanks so much x x

Wooooohoooooooo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Soo happy for you new mummy.....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ooo Congratulations on the new :bfp:s! xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Alright pickles?! What are we all up to this icy evening?

I'm defrosting some lamb steaks to make into a lamb hot pot/soup type thing.

I'm also chasing up the £100 the people I freelance for owe me, and I need to send them another invoice for about the same ammount. They had the original £100 invoice over a month ago and no sign of the cash - hmmmmmmmm. I smell a rat. they better pay me or I'll send OH over, nothing like an angry 6 ft 4 Chechen to put the fear of God in someone!


----------



## emandi

Molly, playing with us like that. tsk tsk :shrug:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chat-joue-853.gif


----------



## kit_cat

My goodness ladies...I go away on business for a couple of days and all this goes on......I just can't keep up! :wacko:

Some amazing news from new mummy :baby:, Holly....loved your "secret, your LO should be "chosen" each and every time:cloud9:, Molly....you really are doing a sterling job in the old "suspense" dept! :winkwink: Firstbaby....how did things go at your new place of work? :thumbup:

Hello newbie, ginge, emandi, Moomin, crunchie, TrinityMom, LittleSpy.....hope everyone is good :flower:

Essie.....great news that things are looking good with your little bean...take it easy sweetie :flower:

Sarachka....loving the new PMA personified attitude!! 

Phew....very sorry if I've missed anyone (bet I have, how rude :blush:) but I'm hopeless remembering everything...and I had 25 pages to catch up on then!!!! :dohh:

Love and nice stuff to all of you loverlies :hugs: x


----------



## Sarachka

You missed me and i'm the best one!!!! :-(


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: fantastic and molly how are you resisting the urge!

(did you ever think could have been late IB and that saturday will be perfect time to test ;) )

Well everyone i've just cleaned out my 13 furbabies while 12 of them were in their playpen i can set up on the carpet and fill full of toys :haha:

Less than a week before some of them leave me :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> You missed me and i'm the best one!!!! :-(

I didn't, I didn't....check again :blush:

I actually edited before I saw your post too.....realised my dreadful oversight and put right my shameful ways!!!!!!!! :dohh::haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> well could'nt resist putting some clue about my BBFFFPPPP!!
> 
> Ah Emandi poor Emily what has she got a tummy bug?? we have loads going round at work chicken pox,coughs,colds etc
> 
> A haven for newly up the duff me ;-(
> 
> You must be over the moon :flower:. How long did it take you to conceive?
> Emily has some cough and high temperature, don't think it's anything serious, but have to keep an eye on her temperature.
> Hope you will not catch anything at work.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

AH poor Emily lots of calpol needed then:flower:............thanks for your congrats i really hope this bubba sticks :baby:

We started ttc in march of this year got our 1st BFP end of august sadly the day i found out i started to bleed and sadly continued onto losing the baby a week later:cry:


Then we had kinda given up and now here we are again hoping i have some strong sticky stuff up there to keep this one firmly where it should be:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

heh yes I am trying to be more positive! No that it'll help .... woa stop that Sarah!


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh silly me i guess thats a total of 6 mths for 1st BFP

and 9 mths for this our 2nd i had DS very young he is going to find it very strange bless

I have a brill immune system due to working with chikdren for 8 yrs i only ever get sick a couple of times a yr never sick enough to be off work;-(


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I'm going through sites finding cute Christmas avatars and I found one for you!!
 



Attached Files:







z204581427.png
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Mollykins

Update fellow turtles!!! 

The witch has arrived! Off to the final month TTC... cycle 18. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Update fellow turtles!!!
> 
> The witch has arrived! Off to the final month TTC... cycle 18. :thumbup:

Goddamn her!!!! :growlmad: Cycle 18 must be the one Moll!!!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi KITKAT just a quick question for you ....what was your cm like when your first found out you were preggers??

And whats it like from then on too where you are now in your pregnancy?


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Update fellow turtles!!!
> 
> The witch has arrived! Off to the final month TTC... cycle 18. :thumbup:

Stupid witch this will be your month i feel it :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Update fellow turtles!!!
> 
> The witch has arrived! Off to the final month TTC... cycle 18. :thumbup:
> 
> Goddamn her!!!! :growlmad: Cycle 18 must be the one Moll!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...

:hugs: It's okay Kit. I'm not sure if you've caught up yet completely on the thread but this is going to be my last month TTC until April. I hope. :haha: I really do want to take a break because 18 months is quite long enough and I'm tired of either seeing red or only the one lonely line at the end of every cycle.


----------



## Sarachka

Gahhh stupid witch, Molly. But we all know the coolest kids are moving on to the next cycle!


----------



## Mollykins

With the witch coming today, that makes this last cycle 30 days! :dohh: It's going to be difficult adjusting to irregular periods.


----------



## LittleSpy

*Congrats, NewMummy!!* :happydance:

Sorry about :witch:, Molly. :growlmad:

My m/s (which is just nausea so far) showed up again this morning (you know, to stay for the whole day like it does). I've had such a lovely break from it the last couple of days. *sigh* Funny, though, it brought a pal along -- raging appetite. Feeling so sick and so hungry at the same time just isn't right! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> *Congrats, NewMummy!!* :happydance:
> 
> Sorry about :witch:, Molly. :growlmad:
> 
> My m/s (which is just nausea so far) showed up again this morning (you know, to stay for the whole day like it does). I've had such a lovely break from it the last couple of days. *sigh* Funny, though, it brought a pal along -- raging appetite. Feeling so sick and so hungry at the same time just isn't right! :haha:

I remember that feeling! With my first DD, I was sick nearly my entire pregnancy. When I was about 8.5 mo/pg I couldn't handle it anymore... I was STARVING! So I devoured TWO mesquite grilled chicken breasts in no time at all and then I had to run to the bathroom. :(


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi KITKAT just a quick question for you ....what was your cm like when your first found out you were preggers??
> 
> And whats it like from then on too where you are now in your pregnancy?

:wave: hiya new mummy!

Well, I was a symptomless soul when I got my BFP, that includes virtually ZERO cm.....however, for the last 3-4 weeks, it's really watery and tons of it (sorry if TMI :blush:)....sometimes think I've had a "wee" accident :haha:

So are you officially on :cloud9:?? I suffered a mc back in Sept, so I can guess some of the anxiety you'll be feeling - staying positive is the best way sweetie :hugs: I wish you a fab 9 months!

Oh, and get thyself a ticker.....IT IS REAL!!!! :baby::winkwink:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Update fellow turtles!!!
> 
> The witch has arrived! Off to the final month TTC... cycle 18. :thumbup:
> 
> Goddamn her!!!! :growlmad: Cycle 18 must be the one Moll!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: It's okay Kit. I'm not sure if you've caught up yet completely on the thread but this is going to be my last month TTC until April. I hope. :haha: I really do want to take a break because 18 months is quite long enough and I'm tired of either seeing red or only the one lonely line at the end of every cycle.Click to expand...

Totally understandable my sweet....you really have done an amazing job keeping your sanity over the months.....a little break "emotionally" may be just what the doctor ordered. I'm soooooo hoping you see those two lines next cycle. You deserve that and lots more. 

:hugs: to you from me x


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi KITKAT just a quick question for you ....what was your cm like when your first found out you were preggers??
> 
> And whats it like from then on too where you are now in your pregnancy?
> 
> :wave: hiya new mummy!
> 
> Well, I was a symptomless soul when I got my BFP, that includes virtually ZERO cm.....however, for the last 3-4 weeks, it's really watery and tons of it (sorry if TMI :blush:)....sometimes think I've had a "wee" accident :haha:
> 
> So are you officially on :cloud9:?? I suffered a mc back in Sept, so I can guess some of the anxiety you'll be feeling - staying positive is the best way sweetie :hugs: I wish you a fab 9 months!
> 
> Oh, and get thyself a ticker.....IT IS REAL!!!! :baby::winkwink:
> 
> xClick to expand...

See mine was like this during fertile window and continued like this until about 4 days ago..........now is kinda creamy tmi:blush:

just checking!!! I remember naff from ds being inside me soon on as i didnt know till i was over 3.5 months:wacko:

im super scared and super excited too :happydance:

thanks for your kind words and sorry for your loss too sweeti x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Kit -- that olive on your ticker is KILLING me. :haha: At first I thought "OMG gross!" & nearly gagged at the thought of eating one but now all I can think about is how GOOD it would taste. :dohh:

Edit: Oh boy, and now my mouth is watering. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> *Congrats, NewMummy!!* :happydance:
> 
> Sorry about :witch:, Molly. :growlmad:
> 
> My m/s (which is just nausea so far) showed up again this morning (you know, to stay for the whole day like it does). I've had such a lovely break from it the last couple of days. *sigh* Funny, though, it brought a pal along -- raging appetite. Feeling so sick and so hungry at the same time just isn't right! :haha:

Ahhh LittleSpy.....this is a real "hands across the ocean" moment. I too have terrible nausea at times AND a raging appetite. If I allow myself to have an empty, or nearly empty stomach, I WILL hurl....so I constantly munch. This is not good as my waist is rapidly disappearing anyways :nope:

I have had a couple of puking out of car window/into a bag moments so far...but have learned the art of face stuffing which combats this problem quite well :haha: I'm going to be HUMUNGOUS!!!! :dohh:

x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Update fellow turtles!!!
> 
> The witch has arrived! Off to the final month TTC... cycle 18. :thumbup:
> 
> Goddamn her!!!! :growlmad: Cycle 18 must be the one Moll!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: It's okay Kit. I'm not sure if you've caught up yet completely on the thread but this is going to be my last month TTC until April. I hope. :haha: I really do want to take a break because 18 months is quite long enough and I'm tired of either seeing red or only the one lonely line at the end of every cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Totally understandable my sweet....you really have done an amazing job keeping your sanity over the months.....a little break "emotionally" may be just what the doctor ordered. I'm soooooo hoping you see those two lines next cycle. You deserve that and lots more.
> 
> :hugs: to you from me xClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: Hopefully taking a few months off will not completely destroy my fertility... based on that last doc appointment, I'm a bit worried that I'm taking a break at the absolute worst time. :dohh: Oh well... hopefully I will get those twin lines this cycle and I will not have to worry about it. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Kit -- that olive on your ticker is KILLING me. :haha: At first I thought "OMG gross!" & nearly gagged at the thought of eating one but now all I can think about is how GOOD it would taste. :dohh:
> 
> Edit: Oh boy, and now my mouth is watering. :haha:

OI! You and Holly's LO (when just a lil raspbery - ahhhh) keep eyeing up my baby......he/she is not for munching!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Update fellow turtles!!!
> 
> The witch has arrived! Off to the final month TTC... cycle 18. :thumbup:
> 
> Goddamn her!!!! :growlmad: Cycle 18 must be the one Moll!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: It's okay Kit. I'm not sure if you've caught up yet completely on the thread but this is going to be my last month TTC until April. I hope. :haha: I really do want to take a break because 18 months is quite long enough and I'm tired of either seeing red or only the one lonely line at the end of every cycle.Click to expand...

So sorry Molly https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Triste/deprime-triste-29423.gif.


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> *Congrats, NewMummy!!* :happydance:
> 
> Sorry about :witch:, Molly. :growlmad:
> 
> My m/s (which is just nausea so far) showed up again this morning (you know, to stay for the whole day like it does). I've had such a lovely break from it the last couple of days. *sigh* Funny, though, it brought a pal along -- raging appetite. Feeling so sick and so hungry at the same time just isn't right! :haha:

u poor dear! that sounds awful :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Freaking out a bit. had some brownish cm then bright red spotting. And the ic hpt isn't any darker ..............very worried :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

:happydance:_September babies ROCK!_:happydance:
*Newbie
Mollykins
Sarachka
firstbaby
Emandi*​
We've reached capacity for Semptember babies, so *Holly*, *Crunchie*, *ging*, and *moomin*, u ladies must finish this cycle with :bfp:s :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Freaking out a bit. had some brownish cm then bright red spotting. And the ic hpt isn't any darker ..............very worried :(

:hugs: u poor dear! I hope everything will be just fine. That's the last thing you need is worry at the moment!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Freaking out a bit. had some brownish cm then bright red spotting. And the ic hpt isn't any darker ..............very worried :(

Oh no, I know how worrying that is....I had it too early on in this pregnancy but everything is fine. Did you have the same with the boys?


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/493/493338pw37m860mi.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Happy birthday TrinityMom!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Freaking out a bit. had some brownish cm then bright red spotting. And the ic hpt isn't any darker ..............very worried :(
> 
> Oh no, I know how worrying that is....I had it too early on in this pregnancy but everything is fine. Did you have the same with the boys?Click to expand...

I had it with my oldest (just after having a mc) but i don't remember having cramps. And I didn't do another hpt.

The very very faint ic hpt is worrying me


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Freaking out a bit. had some brownish cm then bright red spotting. And the ic hpt isn't any darker ..............very worried :(

I would try not to worry, easier said than done, since some early bleeding is quite common (could even still be IB) and those ic tests *never* get _very_ dark


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Freaking out a bit. had some brownish cm then bright red spotting. And the ic hpt isn't any darker ..............very worried :(
> 
> Oh no, I know how worrying that is....I had it too early on in this pregnancy but everything is fine. Did you have the same with the boys?Click to expand...
> 
> I had it with my oldest (just after having a mc) but i don't remember having cramps. And I didn't do another hpt.
> 
> The very very faint ic hpt is worrying meClick to expand...

I had cramping as well. So strong sometimes they woke me up in the night. What kind of test are you using now? Remember, the dye's vary from test to test and I used a IC last week and got a fainter line than when I got my first BFP!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Happy Birthday Trinitymom! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/0006.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

TrinityMom said:


> Freaking out a bit. had some brownish cm then bright red spotting. And the ic hpt isn't any darker ..............very worried :(

Try not to panic, I have never know ICs get very dark....maybe buy another CB digi to put your mind at rest hun xxx :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Thanks everyone. Spoke to my midwife, she said bedrest and hormone level tests tomorrow...probably need progesterone. Feeling so dizzy and icky. Off to bed


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks sarachka:flower: Do you have an url or whatever it is I need so i can use it? Or do I click on it? I'd like that as my seasonal signature

Oh yes, PMA is great but don't stop bitching about your neighbours and clients at work, I LOVE IT! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Thanks everyone. Spoke to my midwife, she said bedrest and hormone level tests tomorrow...probably need progesterone. Feeling so dizzy and icky. Off to bed

Night night Trinitymom, you'll be just fine. big kiss and :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Go to bed trinitymom!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit_cat and Molly, I just stumbled across a pic of our DH's.......
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit_cat and Molly, I just stumbled across a pic of our DH's.......
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit_cat and Molly, I just stumbled across a pic of our DH's.......
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif

:rofl: My, my, you do flatter them so :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the snowman LO and I made on the patio this afternoon. His head kept falling off and crumbling up, much to LO's amusement. She _screamed_ with delight everytime it fell off and exploded! So I gave up on the head, it's a blob snowman. We haven't got as much as you guys in the UK, about 2cm here! Not that I'm making excuses, but raw material was lacking a bit...
 



Attached Files:







snowman.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi everyone! 

Work was fine... It's not the job I want but I'm excited to be earning money though and what I didn't know was that it's temporary which is worse because I'm ttc :( however I'll do what I must... 

Crunchie your symptoms sound promising! I really hope you're in for a bfp this cycle while the september club is full! 

Essie. Hi!! I don't know you because I joined after you. So glad everything is looking good for you and your bean...

Saracka I need a pep talk :( I had a few twinges on the left of my lower abdomen today like a short stitch but I'm now convinced it's something that will stop a bfp. If there was something wrong, am I the only one who believes that if there was something wrong we would know? I mean it wasn't a stop everything you are doing type pain... I'm wobbling!

New mommy congratulations again!!

Hi kitkat, xgingex, moomin, holly :) glad to see you are all well

I missed you all today, I had a lot to catch up on so that was good!

Newbie... Thanks for including me in your cool September babies club :) I really hope you all say that weird and random 'twinges' are perfectly normal :s

have I missed anyone out? 

Much love :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit_cat and Molly, I just stumbled across a pic of our DH's.......
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif
> 
> :rofl: My, my, you do flatter them so :haha:Click to expand...

It's the male perspective, it's how they see themselves:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This is the snowman LO and I made on the patio this afternoon. His head kept falling off and crumbling up, much to LO's amusement. She _screamed_ with delight everytime it fell off and exploded! So I gave up on the head, it's a blob snowman. We haven't got as much as you guys in the UK, about 2cm here! Not that I'm making excuses, but raw material was lacking a bit...

Aww, I love your blobman....he's got character :thumbup: Loving his nose too....that's what you call a carrot! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Like me with my A cups, I nonetheless feel like :holly: when I want some luvvin'!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trinity mom! I knew I'd missed someone out!

Happy birthday :) 

Sorry about your stress like you don't need it at this time but I hope you and your bean are fine an your cluster of cell like seeds stick together for about 9 months...

Sarachka I had a macdonalds for tea :)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Work was fine... It's not the job I want but I'm excited to be earning money though and what I didn't know was that it's temporary which is worse because I'm ttc :( however I'll do what I must...
> 
> Crunchie your symptoms sound promising! I really hope you're in for a bfp this cycle while the september club is full!
> 
> Essie. Hi!! I don't know you because I joined after you. So glad everything is looking good for you and your bean...
> 
> Saracka I need a pep talk :( I had a few twinges on the left of my lower abdomen today like a short stitch but I'm now convinced it's something that will stop a bfp. If there was something wrong, am I the only one who believes that if there was something wrong we would know? I mean it wasn't a stop everything you are doing type pain... I'm wobbling!
> 
> New mommy congratulations again!!
> 
> Hi kitkat, xgingex, moomin, holly :) glad to see you are all well
> 
> I missed you all today, I had a lot to catch up on so that was good!
> 
> Newbie... Thanks for including me in your cool September babies club :) I really hope you all say that weird and random 'twinges' are perfectly normal :s
> 
> have I missed anyone out?
> 
> Much love :)

:wave: Hi Firstbaby

Glad to hear the job went fine, although bummer about the surprise Temporary status :nope: Maybe there'll be opportunity for permanent sometime down the line? 

x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit_cat and Molly, I just stumbled across a pic of our DH's.......
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif
> 
> :rofl: My, my, you do flatter them so :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's the male perspective, it's how they see themselves:haha:Click to expand...

Too true! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Nooooo Jaynie. Don't worry about every little twinge. I'm sure its nothing but gas! How was your first day? I know its not your ideal job but it's money and YAY WE LOVE MONEY. 

Holly, just save the image to your pc and then you can use it how you please.


----------



## Mollykins

Happy Birthday TrinityMom!!! And big big :hugs: to you! Please remember that it can also be completely normal! Like our mascot Kit has said. Try to rest a bit and try to keep a healthy balance between pessimism and optimism. :hugs:

Newbie- I love the idea of the September babies list. :haha: So sweet. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Work was fine... It's not the job I want but I'm excited to be earning money though and what I didn't know was that it's temporary which is worse because I'm ttc :( however I'll do what I must...
> 
> Crunchie your symptoms sound promising! I really hope you're in for a bfp this cycle while the september club is full!
> 
> Essie. Hi!! I don't know you because I joined after you. So glad everything is looking good for you and your bean...
> 
> Saracka I need a pep talk :( I had a few twinges on the left of my lower abdomen today like a short stitch but I'm now convinced it's something that will stop a bfp. If there was something wrong, am I the only one who believes that if there was something wrong we would know? I mean it wasn't a stop everything you are doing type pain... I'm wobbling!
> 
> New mommy congratulations again!!
> 
> Hi kitkat, xgingex, moomin, holly :) glad to see you are all well
> 
> I missed you all today, I had a lot to catch up on so that was good!
> 
> Newbie... Thanks for including me in your cool September babies club :) I really hope you all say that weird and random 'twinges' are perfectly normal :s
> 
> have I missed anyone out?
> 
> Much love :)

Well done on your first day at new job! 
If it's any comfort I have always had twinges of a uterine or an ovarian nature all the way through my cycles, though I only notice them when I'm ttc. I have learnt to ignore them as potential signs of pregnancy though, since they never are for me!!

Painful to Hell Boobs! 'Tis the Only Good Symptom:muaha:

and...STOP WORRYING! You are young, fertile, and IMPATIENT! And that goes for you too Sarachka!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Work was fine... It's not the job I want but I'm excited to be earning money though and what I didn't know was that it's temporary which is worse because I'm ttc :( however I'll do what I must...
> 
> Crunchie your symptoms sound promising! I really hope you're in for a bfp this cycle while the september club is full!
> 
> Essie. Hi!! I don't know you because I joined after you. So glad everything is looking good for you and your bean...
> 
> Saracka I need a pep talk :( I had a few twinges on the left of my lower abdomen today like a short stitch but I'm now convinced it's something that will stop a bfp. If there was something wrong, am I the only one who believes that if there was something wrong we would know? I mean it wasn't a stop everything you are doing type pain... I'm wobbling!
> 
> New mommy congratulations again!!
> 
> Hi kitkat, xgingex, moomin, holly :) glad to see you are all well
> 
> I missed you all today, I had a lot to catch up on so that was good!
> 
> Newbie... Thanks for including me in your cool September babies club :) I really hope you all say that weird and random 'twinges' are perfectly normal :s
> 
> have I missed anyone out?
> 
> Much love :)

You... forgot..... me! :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Work was fine... It's not the job I want but I'm excited to be earning money though and what I didn't know was that it's temporary which is worse because I'm ttc :( however I'll do what I must...
> 
> Crunchie your symptoms sound promising! I really hope you're in for a bfp this cycle while the september club is full!
> 
> Essie. Hi!! I don't know you because I joined after you. So glad everything is looking good for you and your bean...
> 
> Saracka I need a pep talk :( I had a few twinges on the left of my lower abdomen today like a short stitch but I'm now convinced it's something that will stop a bfp. If there was something wrong, am I the only one who believes that if there was something wrong we would know? I mean it wasn't a stop everything you are doing type pain... I'm wobbling!
> 
> New mommy congratulations again!!
> 
> Hi kitkat, xgingex, moomin, holly :) glad to see you are all well
> 
> I missed you all today, I had a lot to catch up on so that was good!
> 
> Newbie... Thanks for including me in your cool September babies club :) I really hope you all say that weird and random 'twinges' are perfectly normal :s
> 
> have I missed anyone out?
> 
> Much love :)
> 
> Well done on your first day at new job!
> If it's any comfort I have always had twinges of a uterine or an ovarian nature all the way through my cycles, though I only notice them when I'm ttc. I have learnt to ignore them as potential signs of pregnancy though, since they never are for me!!
> 
> Painful to Hell Boobs! 'Tis the Only Good Symptom:muaha:
> 
> and...STOP WORRYING! You are young, fertile, and IMPATIENT! And that goes for you too Sarachka!Click to expand...


oh she is telling you off ......:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

well holly since we u know....:sex: last night I feel like I can share with you that my temp dropped this morning .....
if it dont go up tomorrow I am chucking the thermometer in the snow and :brat:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Holly on the sore bubbies! Very good news for you!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Work was fine... It's not the job I want but I'm excited to be earning money though and what I didn't know was that it's temporary which is worse because I'm ttc :( however I'll do what I must...
> 
> Crunchie your symptoms sound promising! I really hope you're in for a bfp this cycle while the september club is full!
> 
> Essie. Hi!! I don't know you because I joined after you. So glad everything is looking good for you and your bean...
> 
> Saracka I need a pep talk :( I had a few twinges on the left of my lower abdomen today like a short stitch but I'm now convinced it's something that will stop a bfp. If there was something wrong, am I the only one who believes that if there was something wrong we would know? I mean it wasn't a stop everything you are doing type pain... I'm wobbling!
> 
> New mommy congratulations again!!
> 
> Hi kitkat, xgingex, moomin, holly :) glad to see you are all well
> 
> I missed you all today, I had a lot to catch up on so that was good!
> 
> Newbie... Thanks for including me in your cool September babies club :) I really hope you all say that weird and random 'twinges' are perfectly normal :s
> 
> have I missed anyone out?
> 
> Much love :)
> 
> Well done on your first day at new job!
> If it's any comfort I have always had twinges of a uterine or an ovarian nature all the way through my cycles, though I only notice them when I'm ttc. I have learnt to ignore them as potential signs of pregnancy though, since they never are for me!!
> 
> Painful to Hell Boobs! 'Tis the Only Good Symptom:muaha:
> 
> and...STOP WORRYING! You are young, fertile, and IMPATIENT! And that goes for you too Sarachka!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh she is telling you off ......:haha:Click to expand...

That can't be said for all of us... well... maybe... I'm definitely the *IMPATIENT* part. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> well holly since we u know....:sex: last night I feel like I can share with you that my temp dropped this morning .....
> if it dont go up tomorrow I am chucking the thermometer in the snow and :brat:

been there before! stupid thermometer... when my temp goes back up its DT (dear thermometer!) :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> well holly since we u know....:sex: last night I feel like I can share with you that my temp dropped this morning .....
> if it dont go up tomorrow I am chucking the thermometer in the snow and :brat:
> 
> been there before! stupid thermometer... when my temp goes back up its DT (dear thermometer!) :haha:Click to expand...

I have turned my evil eye from the cbfm onto the stupid thermometer :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Yay Holly on the sore bubbies! Very good news for you!!

Ooooo, Holly.....did you mean you HAVE sore boobies or were you making a statement earlier? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> well holly since we u know....:sex: last night I feel like I can share with you that my temp dropped this morning .....
> if it dont go up tomorrow I am chucking the thermometer in the snow and :brat:
> 
> been there before! stupid thermometer... when my temp goes back up its DT (dear thermometer!) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have turned my evil eye from the cbfm onto the stupid thermometer :growlmad:Click to expand...

don't u just love the TWW? :haha: whenever my temp drops i immediately rush to the chart gallery to see if there are pregnancy charts out there that resemble mine... u know, to see if I still have a chance :blush: such a sad site I am in my TWW, taking my temp no less than 4 or 5 times a day :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> well holly since we u know....:sex: last night I feel like I can share with you that my temp dropped this morning .....
> if it dont go up tomorrow I am chucking the thermometer in the snow and :brat:
> 
> been there before! stupid thermometer... when my temp goes back up its DT (dear thermometer!) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have turned my evil eye from the cbfm onto the stupid thermometer :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> don't u just love the TWW? :haha: whenever my temp drops i immediately rush to the chart gallery to see if there are pregnancy charts out there that resemble mine... u know, to see if I still have a chance :blush: such a sad site I am in my TWW, taking my temp no less than 4 or 5 times a day :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh my....kind of makes me glad I never went down the temps road....I'd have been the same or worse! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For dinner;

Escalopes de dinde avec sauce créme et poireaux, brocolli (as usual, I LOVE BROCOLLI) et lentilles blondes

After dinner I will be hitting the sack, my session on the exercise bike is bound to catch up with me...

Big kiss:kiss:

PS only 20ish days or so until I'm pregnant:happydance: 

Now if that's not PMA, THEN I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS!


----------



## new mummy2010

Trinity my friend had this and she continued to till 7 mths gone rest take care xx

Everyone night im whacked out xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

My spicy lamb hot pot was very popular.


----------



## Mollykins

Omgosh Holly- I want your dinner!! Yummy yummy yummy!!!! Want want want!! :hissy:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> For dinner;
> 
> Escalopes de dinde avec sauce créme et poireaux, brocolli (as usual, I LOVE BROCOLLI) et lentilles blondes
> 
> After dinner I will be hitting the sack, my session on the exercise bike is bound to catch up with me...
> 
> Big kiss:kiss:
> 
> PS only 20ish days or so until I'm pregnant:happydance:
> 
> Now if that's not PMA, THEN I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS!

Holly, I think u are assigned to this month's bfp list ... september club is full :ban:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins... I'm not joking we have just put 4 lions on and I remembered that aunt flo left mine and travelled across the pond to see you. I'm sorry, but I'm very pleased to be in the September club with you...


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Work was fine... It's not the job I want but I'm excited to be earning money though and what I didn't know was that it's temporary which is worse because I'm ttc :( however I'll do what I must...
> 
> Crunchie your symptoms sound promising! I really hope you're in for a bfp this cycle while the september club is full!
> 
> Essie. Hi!! I don't know you because I joined after you. So glad everything is looking good for you and your bean...
> 
> Saracka I need a pep talk :( I had a few twinges on the left of my lower abdomen today like a short stitch but I'm now convinced it's something that will stop a bfp. If there was something wrong, am I the only one who believes that if there was something wrong we would know? I mean it wasn't a stop everything you are doing type pain... I'm wobbling!
> 
> New mommy congratulations again!!
> 
> Hi kitkat, xgingex, moomin, holly :) glad to see you are all well
> 
> I missed you all today, I had a lot to catch up on so that was good!
> 
> Newbie... Thanks for including me in your cool September babies club :) I really hope you all say that weird and random 'twinges' are perfectly normal :s
> 
> have I missed anyone out?
> 
> Much love :)
> 
> You... forgot..... me! :cry:Click to expand...

... and me too :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> well holly since we u know....:sex: last night I feel like I can share with you that my temp dropped this morning .....
> if it dont go up tomorrow I am chucking the thermometer in the snow and :brat:

Stoooopid thermometer. See how you like SNOW stoopid thermometer that likes low temps


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Yay Holly on the sore bubbies! Very good news for you!!

NO NO NO, I expressed myself badly. My boobs don't hurt AT ALL, I can only just about feel them if I touch them:wacko:


I am NOT PREGNANT!


But the day I am I will know by my boobs, is what I meant to convey! Last 2 times my boobs went :loopy:loopy loo, so until they do that again I am not having any faith in spotting or twinges or doo dah.


----------



## Sarachka

Is anyone trying anything new this cycle? I'm considering preseed but it's so expensive.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think the geography of my vagina has changed since having baby, and DH has a curved willy, so between now and next O I will be drawing up biological maps of our inner and nether regions, to see what our optimum line of attack and positioning now is.

Good night all, sweet dreams:cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sweet emandi! This is such a big post. Soo many people. I hope emily is better, poor girl it's awful when they are poorly and so little... My battery's going to die and we really are watching 4 lions... Hope you are good chicklen :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I think the geography of my vagina has changed since having baby, and DH has a curved willy, so between now and next O I will be drawing up biological maps of our inner and nether regions, to see what our optimum line of attack and positioning now is.
> 
> Good night all, sweet dreams:cloud9:

Whoahhhh......I'm a little worried that it seems your lady's front bottom seems to have moved position from that of the original? Where could it have gone? :shrug: Hmmmm, curved willy.....must make whapping mighty interesting :haha:

Good night my sweet....sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Yay Holly on the sore bubbies! Very good news for you!!
> 
> NO NO NO, I expressed myself badly. My boobs don't hurt AT ALL, I can only just about feel them if I touch them:wacko:
> 
> 
> I am NOT PREGNANT!
> 
> 
> But the day I am I will know by my boobs, is what I meant to convey! Last 2 times my boobs went :loopy:loopy loo, so until they do that again I am not having any faith in spotting or twinges or doo dah.Click to expand...

What is this "doo dah" in which you speak? I'm sure I've never had that symptom... hmm.


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Line of attack :rofl: I love it. I knew a guy that once tried to explain to me that his willy was curved... he called it a banana penis. I lost it... I laughed so hard. I felt bad but hopefully he didn't take it personal since I wasn't looking it, just laughing at the image/description of a banana penis. :rofl: I hope you two figure out the nether maps!


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Evening my lovely ladies! :hi:

Well i have some news....

Tonight OH and i had quite a big chat and have decided that we are going to be NTNP for the time being, i.e until we get our own place again! 
We had our own flat for a year but we were struggling with money and decided it was best to move back with his parents, who we lived with for 3 years before, so that we can pay off our credit card and get a few grand in the bank! We originally thought that we would be here till Jan/Feb at the latest as we would be able to pay off our credit card quite quickly... but as it happens, and as i said before, the f***ing :growlmad:DENTIST:growlmad: has royally screwed us over as we had it all planned out how we were going to manage the money etc... but that can't be helped... and i also had to get new glasses so that was more money that we didn't expect to be spending! :dohh:

So tonight OH was getting very :cry: and i asked him why and he said that he just wants to give me all that i want and he and i both want a LO, and he defo knows i wanna be a mummy! (Or as he says... "i was born to be a mummy! :cloud9::thumbup:) And he said that he wanted to know when were the "best days" and tonight he finally told me that when i mention to him that its "the time"...he gets very stressed as he knows he needs to "perform" and he really wants to but coz he is getting so stressed about the whole thing he feels that when he can't "finish" (shall we say) that he feels like he's a failure coz he can't give me what i want!! But this has only happened once tho and i now know it was because he was stressed about the whole thing!
He even told me that he has been having panic attacks at work which made me :cry: as i had no idea that he was that stressed about the whole thing! 

So to sum up we have decided that we are defo going to start TTC in the summer! As we are really confident that we will have our own place again by then! We are going to be renting a 1 bed house if we can and hopefully it will have a lil front and back garden!! :happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

OH is sitting next to me now and we are having :hugs: and he is ALOT :happydance: now! 

The main thing is... will u all still have me as a fertile myrtle? Or am i not allowed to be now as i am NTNP? :dohh::shrug::blush:

Lots of love

Moomin (and Dave! :haha:) xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Oi! Moomin! :dohh: You are such a silly little one aren't you?? Like we would ever strip you of your turtle badge! For shame Miss! (I don't currently have a smiley that shakes it's finger so just pretend :winkwink: ) 

I am so very happy that you and your OH have had such a cleansing talk! It makes the whole world seem a bit better doesn't it? :hugs: 

Oh and one more thing, I think you must have missed... I'm no longer TTC after this cycle. I am going to be taking a break until April. So if your out for switching to NTNP... then where would that leave me?? Probably out in the snow drifts with Crunchie's thermometer! :winkwink:

Oh and HELLO DAVE! :hi:


----------



## firstbaby25

I will!!


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Evening my lovely ladies! :hi:
> 
> Well i have some news....
> 
> Tonight OH and i had quite a big chat and have decided that we are going to be NTNP for the time being, i.e until we get our own place again!
> We had our own flat for a year but we were struggling with money and decided it was best to move back with his parents, who we lived with for 3 years before, so that we can pay off our credit card and get a few grand in the bank! We originally thought that we would be here till Jan/Feb at the latest as we would be able to pay off our credit card quite quickly... but as it happens, and as i said before, the f***ing :growlmad:DENTIST:growlmad: has royally screwed us over as we had it all planned out how we were going to manage the money etc... but that can't be helped... and i also had to get new glasses so that was more money that we didn't expect to be spending! :dohh:
> 
> So tonight OH was getting very :cry: and i asked him why and he said that he just wants to give me all that i want and he and i both want a LO, and he defo knows i wanna be a mummy! (Or as he says... "i was born to be a mummy! :cloud9::thumbup:) And he said that he wanted to know when were the "best days" and tonight he finally told me that when i mention to him that its "the time"...he gets very stressed as he knows he needs to "perform" and he really wants to but coz he is getting so stressed about the whole thing he feels that when he can't "finish" (shall we say) that he feels like he's a failure coz he can't give me what i want!! But this has only happened once tho and i now know it was because he was stressed about the whole thing!
> He even told me that he has been having panic attacks at work which made me :cry: as i had no idea that he was that stressed about the whole thing!
> 
> So to sum up we have decided that we are defo going to start TTC in the summer! As we are really confident that we will have our own place again by then! We are going to be renting a 1 bed house if we can and hopefully it will have a lil front and back garden!! :happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> OH is sitting next to me now and we are having :hugs: and he is ALOT :happydance: now!
> 
> The main thing is... will u all still have me as a fertile myrtle? Or am i not allowed to be now as i am NTNP? :dohh::shrug::blush:
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Moomin (and Dave! :haha:) xxx

:wave: Moomin, :wave: Dave :thumbup:

Sounds like a good sense approach...what sensible folks you guys are! Glad you are both :cloud9: with your decision and that it takes the pressure off a little.

Oh, and of course you are still a fertile myrtle...you don't get away that easily!! :winkwink: 

x


----------



## emandi

Ladies, sorry for neglecting you today :flower:.
I am sooo tired I can't even think. And I think tonight is gona be challenging again.
Molly, once again I am sorry to hear about the :witch:.
Holly, I like your strategy :winkwink:. And yes, you kept me awake last nigt with your secret. Had to know ... :shrug:.
Jaynie, was thinking of you how you were getting on at work.
TrinityMom:shrug:, can't believe I forgot about your birthdays. Sorrry :blush:. Happy Birthday:kiss:. I hope everything will be ok with you and your beanie.
Sarachka, nice siggy.
Ginge, very quiet. Hope all is ok.
Moomin, you are very lucky to have such a sensitive OH and it's really lovely you talk about thinks.
Newbie, thank for adding me in december club.
Crunchie, good luck, hope you will wake up with some lovely symptom tomorrow. 
NewMummy, congratulations again.
Essie, happy for you all is ok.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just been to do a cervix check and i come across some wonderful EWCM and my cervix is high and open! not soft yet tho so i bet i ov tomorrow stooopppid FF saying i was 7dpo yeah right! :haha: :sex: tonight in a nice clean bed :yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

moomin (and dave), I am so happy u two were able to reach such a difficult decision together. sounds like u two really have a great relationship :thumbup: and besides, NTNP doesn't mean you are out completely... who knows, a little beanie may sneak up on u two before the summer :haha:

enjoy your :hugs: time fellow turtle :friends:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Oi! Moomin! :dohh: You are such a silly little one aren't you?? Like we would ever strip you of your turtle badge! For shame Miss! (I don't currently have a smiley that shakes it's finger so just pretend :winkwink: )
> 
> I am so very happy that you and your OH have had such a cleansing talk! It makes the whole world seem a bit better doesn't it? :hugs:
> 
> Oh and one more thing, I think you must have missed... I'm no longer TTC after this cycle. I am going to be taking a break until April. So if your out for switching to NTNP... then where would that leave me?? Probably out in the snow drifts with Crunchie's thermometer! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh and HELLO DAVE! :hi:

:happydance::happydance: YAY I'm still a turtle!!!! :thumbup:

Dunno why i ever thought i wouldn't be... guess it was just a moment of silly billy ness :haha::dohh:
Yeah i must have missed the part where u were taking a break till April! Do u mind if i ask why? (u don't have to tell me! :blush:)

Yes talking defo does make the world seem a lot better! Since we had the chat i don't think we've laughed and joked so much in a LOOOOONG time! It's amazing what a bit of opening up can do for people! :thumbup:

I'm liking the part about Crunchie's thermometer! :haha:
Sorry Crunchie but.... :rofl: :thumbup::winkwink:

And Dave says :hi: back! :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:



kit_cat said:


> :wave: Moomin, :wave: Dave :thumbup:
> 
> Sounds like a good sense approach...what sensible folks you guys are! Glad you are both :cloud9: with your decision and that it takes the pressure off a little.
> 
> Oh, and of course you are still a fertile myrtle...you don't get away that easily!! :winkwink:
> 
> x

:happydance: Yay for the Turtles!!! :thumbup: Must admit tho that when Dave saw the name of the thread he was like a lil school boy.... he went :haha::haha: at the screen! But then he was like :hugs:!

He likes your way of thinking to! :thumbup:

Ooooo i must take this opportunity to congratulate u on your OLIVE!!! It finally graduated from a Raspberry! :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: When i saw that on your ticker i was all excited like :happydance: and like a typical man Dave went :shrug: and so what? :shrug: :winkwink:

And Dave says :hi: back to u to!! :thumbup:

Thanks again to both u and Molly! 

:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

newbie_ttc said:


> moomin (and dave), I am so happy u two were able to reach such a difficult decision together. sounds like u two really have a great relationship :thumbup: and besides, NTNP doesn't mean you are out completely... who knows, a little beanie may sneak up on u two before the summer :haha:
> 
> enjoy your :hugs: time fellow turtle :friends:

Thanks Newbie!!! :thumbup: :hugs:

Yeah we defo have a fab relationship! Don't know what i'd do without him! He is like my DF and my best friend all in one! :cloud9::cloud9::blush:

Ooooo we are hoping for a lil Spring Ooops! Or maybe a Summer Ooops! :haha::happydance:

:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

*Right my fellow Turtles....

I am off to bed now as it's 10.30pm here and i need to be at work at 6.30am tomorrow!! 

That's if i get there! Lovely Snooow!! *

*Night Night Turtles!!*

Till tomorrow!! Sleep Well!! :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- I'm taking a break after this cycle because I have been TTC for (now) 18 cycles. :dohh: I need a mental break is all. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> moomin (and dave), I am so happy u two were able to reach such a difficult decision together. sounds like u two really have a great relationship :thumbup: and besides, NTNP doesn't mean you are out completely... who knows, a little beanie may sneak up on u two before the summer :haha:
> 
> enjoy your :hugs: time fellow turtle :friends:
> 
> Thanks Newbie!!! :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> Yeah we defo have a fab relationship! Don't know what i'd do without him! He is like my DF and my best friend all in one! :cloud9::cloud9::blush:
> 
> Ooooo we are hoping for a lil Spring Ooops! Or maybe a Summer Ooops! :haha::happydance:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

That's how it's supposed to be! (Your DF and best friend.) :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey all u over the pond turtles! that must be some snow u guys are getting! I saw a story on the nightly news about all the snow in the UK that has shut down all travel! bundle up over there!! https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/369/369855l9dsk5dvxo.gif


----------



## Mollykins

I agree with Newbie- take care of yourselves! (And make more snowmen! :winkwink: )


----------



## newbie_ttc

what are u up to tonight my dear? it's just after 9pm here. I've gotten in my https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/983/983007obyxdsck3j.gif for the day and had a nice healthy meal dinner of stir fried veggies and brown rice, and snuggling up with the old laptop before i call it a night


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> what are u up to tonight my dear? it's just after 9pm here. I've gotten in my https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/983/983007obyxdsck3j.gif for the day and had a nice healthy meal dinner of stir fried veggies and brown rice, and snuggling up with the old laptop before i call it a night

Newbie- That sounds yummy! Good job with sticking with your work outs! :thumbup: 
We (OH arrived back home today :) ) just put the girls to sleep for the night a little while ago. :happydance: Now we are just relaxing before we go to sleep for the night ourselves. Going to make it an early night... unfortunately it will not be a _special_ early night because of that evil :witch: :growlmad: He is also going out of town next week... hopefully not the following week since I will be ovulating in the middle of that week. :dohh: I really hope the fates choose not to screw with my last month of TTC before the break. I believe that would be a bit too mean. :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

:hi: MOOMIN what a great DF you havre to be able to chat like that mine strugles sometimes:shy:.....i think its a great decision you have jointly made and i wish you lots of:dust: for when you start your ttc journey again :flower:


:hi:MOLLY im sure you will catch that lilturtle eggy this month i have a feeling!!:dust:

Well today i have sore bb's and stuffy nose:thumbup: good signs :happydance: .do your ladies stay on here with there bfp or get dismissed to the first tri threads? DOnt want to step on anyones toes :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> :hi: MOOMIN what a great DF you havre to be able to chat like that mine strugles sometimes:shy:.....i think its a great decision you have jointly made and i wish you lots of:dust: for when you start your ttc journey again :flower:
> 
> 
> :hi:MOLLY im sure you will catch that lilturtle eggy this month i have a feeling!!:dust:
> 
> Well today i have sore bb's and stuffy nose:thumbup: good signs :happydance: .do your ladies stay on here with there bfp or get dismissed to the first tri threads? DOnt want to step on anyones toes :nope:

You especially don't want to step on Crunchie's toes, she's got Frankentoes:ninja:

Stay! Stay! We have :coffee: and biscuits here, and :wine: too but you're not allowed any of that:haha: And I bring fresh croissants and baguette everymorning. And you can tell us all about your juicy symptoms....:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I went to bed late and I _still_ had loads of catching up to do! 

Moomin I'm glad you had a good chat with your man- I think newbie and Molly have already said what I feel too on the matter:hugs: And _of course _you stay a turtle!!
Emandi- try and catch up on some rest, how's Emily today?
Newbie I did a workout yesterday too:bodyb: 

The :witch: is just around the corner for me, my temp was even lower today, I will soon no longer be a mammal.
How's your temp Crunchie, if it's gone up again it could be an ID?

I have another workout to do today, in the form of :laundry::hangwashing::dishes: etc etc 

Have a nice day everyone:friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

Seems it's all over :sadangel:... lots of bleeding, lots of cramping, lots of crying :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh trinitymum I'm so sorry!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Trinitymom that is so sad. It's at times like this I really wish we could be nearer for real hugs


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you in alot of pain Trinitymom?


----------



## TrinityMom

Thank you. Not huge amounts of pain but it is sore - especially on the right
Lots and lots of bleeding though


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no TrinityMom :cry: That is the worst. Can you get checked out today?

:hugs: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's so sad. I hope you can get some time off work to rest.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Oh no TrinityMom :cry: That is the worst. Can you get checked out today?
> 
> :hugs: x

I spoke to my midwife and she says there's not much that can be done now. I can go to the gynae and have a scan to confirm but that will cost around R1000. So we decided to wait and see


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no TrinityMom :cry: That is the worst. Can you get checked out today?
> 
> :hugs: x
> 
> I spoke to my midwife and she says there's not much that can be done now. I can go to the gynae and have a scan to confirm but that will cost around R1000. So we decided to wait and seeClick to expand...

I know how hard this will be for you to have to wait it out.....I'm just so sorry and will be hoping that things just might be ok in spite of this.

Massive :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Crunchie* can I ask you a CBFM question pleeeeeeease?

AF is arriving, just a bit of spotting so full whammy tomorrow morning. Now the question is, should I set my 'm' button to my _actual_ cycle, or maintain the same lie I told it last month, so as not to "confuse" it? Which means waiting til day 8 of my cycle and setting it to day 5, like I did last time:wacko:

Oh yes, I've put my chart on my siggy, feel free to admire it anytime you want


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no TrinityMom :cry: That is the worst. Can you get checked out today?
> 
> :hugs: x
> 
> I spoke to my midwife and she says there's not much that can be done now. I can go to the gynae and have a scan to confirm but that will cost around R1000. So we decided to wait and seeClick to expand...

Yes if you're not in eptopic risk pain then I agree you're best to give it a bit of time :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka have you seen my lovely colour coordinated monkey of yours and christmas greetings on sig? Fank yoo millions :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

So do you think I could safely give OH TWO Wellman Conception tablets? I know some vitamins aren't good in excess. I really need his swimmers to get stronger though!!

I ordered some FSH tests from amazon last night to test my fertility.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka have you seen my lovely colour coordinated monkey of yours and christmas greetings on sig? Fank yoo millions :hugs:

Looks great!! If you want a bespoke christmas greeting doing, let me know!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope you're doing ok trinitymom.:hugs2:

It's very quiet on the thread today, you could hear a pin drop. Are you all snowed under? 

Just making LO and me some leek and lentil soup for lunch, leftovers from yesterday!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hope you're doing ok trinitymom.:hugs2:
> 
> It's very quiet on the thread today, you could hear a pin drop. Are you all snowed under?
> 
> Just making LO and me some leek and lentil soup for lunch, leftovers from yesterday!

Did a proper pregnancy test and it's negative so it's over :cry:

Boys are coming home soon so have to pull it together. And it's LO's birthday party tomorrow. At least his birthday has to be better than mine!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka have you seen my lovely colour coordinated monkey of yours and christmas greetings on sig? Fank yoo millions :hugs:
> 
> Looks great!! If you want a bespoke christmas greeting doing, let me know!Click to expand...

Anything to help cheer me up would be good right now


----------



## Sarachka

We are all here for you trinity!! Massive hugs to you.


----------



## MoominMumma

Just a quick :hi: to all as I'm at work! I can't believe I actually got here coz of snow! Damn it! :haha:

TrinityMom I am so sorry to hear your very sad news! :cry: As has already been said... I wish we were closer at times for real :hugs: but I'm afraid these will have to do :hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss::kiss:
We are all here for u whenever u need us!:flower:

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Just a quick question... Was wondering if any of u could help me out...

I O'd on Wednesday just gone (1st) and we bd'd on the Tuesday but missed the wed and thurs. Do u think we would still have a chance of catching it if we bd'd tonight aswell? Just wanted one last hope at an Xmas :bfp: before we switch to NTNP! What do my fellow turtles think? 
The reason why I thought we may still be in with a chance was because I heard that the lil swimmers can last for up to 5 days?! 

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin when I'm home I'll make you a special ntnp turtle sig.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh TrinityMom im sooo sorry :( :cry: :hugs: to you and your family x


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Moomin when I'm home I'll make you a special ntnp turtle sig.

:happydance: thank u very much sarachka!! :happydance: that's very kind of u Hun! I'll be home from work about 3pm so I'll be on just after that! :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

MoominMumma said:


> Just a quick question... Was wondering if any of u could help me out...
> 
> I O'd on Wednesday just gone (1st) and we bd'd on the Tuesday but missed the wed and thurs. Do u think we would still have a chance of catching it if we bd'd tonight aswell? Just wanted one last hope at an Xmas :bfp: before we switch to NTNP! What do my fellow turtles think?
> The reason why I thought we may still be in with a chance was because I heard that the lil swimmers can last for up to 5 days?!
> 
> Xxx

I'd say today is not fertile for you moomin. Tuesday was the most fertile day so you should be covered.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're doing ok trinitymom.:hugs2:
> 
> It's very quiet on the thread today, you could hear a pin drop. Are you all snowed under?
> 
> Just making LO and me some leek and lentil soup for lunch, leftovers from yesterday!
> 
> Did a proper pregnancy test and it's negative so it's over :cry:
> 
> Boys are coming home soon so have to pull it together. And it's LO's birthday party tomorrow. At least his birthday has to be better than mine!Click to expand...

So very sorry TrinityMom...... I really feel for you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi all :coffee:

*Trinitymom*, I am so sorry all this is happening! :cry: so unfair, :hugs: wish i could give u a real one :hugs:

*Moomin*, the little eggy only lives 12-24hrs once its released, so you are past your fertile window, but sounds like u covered your bases with BD'ing the day before :thumbup: good luck my dear!

*Holly*, I think there may be a tad more room in the september club for you since that stupid :witch: :growlmad: seems to be lurking now. welcome aboard! :hugs:

*Emandi*, hope Emily is feeling better today!

big :hug: to the rest of the turtles!


----------



## Sarachka

When is everyone going to put their Christmas decorations up?

I might have a look through mine tonight/tomorrow and see if I need to buy anything new.

I REALLY want to sew a stocking each for me and Charlie but I'm not as talented as Hollichka and I don't have a sewing machine.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> When is everyone going to put their Christmas decorations up?
> 
> I might have a look through mine tonight/tomorrow and see if I need to buy anything new.
> 
> I REALLY want to sew a stocking each for me and Charlie but I'm not as talented as Hollichka and I don't have a sewing machine.

I always put the decs up 12 before Christmas ans take them down 12 days after......my mum always does that, so I'm brainwashed into it! :winkwink:

I'm sure a lady of your talents can knock up a couple of stockings.....you wouldn't really need a sewing machine would you?

x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> When is everyone going to put their Christmas decorations up?
> 
> I might have a look through mine tonight/tomorrow and see if I need to buy anything new.
> 
> I REALLY want to sew a stocking each for me and Charlie but I'm not as talented as Hollichka and I don't have a sewing machine.

Mine are up ^.^


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question... Was wondering if any of u could help me out...
> 
> I O'd on Wednesday just gone (1st) and we bd'd on the Tuesday but missed the wed and thurs. Do u think we would still have a chance of catching it if we bd'd tonight aswell? Just wanted one last hope at an Xmas :bfp: before we switch to NTNP! What do my fellow turtles think?
> The reason why I thought we may still be in with a chance was because I heard that the lil swimmers can last for up to 5 days?!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I'd say today is not fertile for you moomin. Tuesday was the most fertile day so you should be covered.Click to expand...

:thumbup: Thanks hun! That's what i was hpoing someone would say! Puts my mind at rest now! :winkwink::thumbup:

Just to let you know... i'm home now so i'll be on here for you to send the code for the piccy you're very kindly making me! :happydance::thumbup::flower:

Hope yoiu have had a good day? :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Seems it's all over :sadangel:... lots of bleeding, lots of cramping, lots of crying :cry:

:cry:Trinitymom so sad for you i know how this feels im so sorry for your loss:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:....I am thinking of you and hope our angels are together in angel heaven:angel::angel: here they are together. I second what others have said we are here for you to chat and keep your spirits up when your ready ,even though i haven't been on here long i love you ladies i think you are real spesh:flower:x x x



MoominMumma said:


> Just a quick question... Was wondering if any of u could help me out...
> 
> I O'd on Wednesday just gone (1st) and we bd'd on the Tuesday but missed the wed and thurs. Do u think we would still have a chance of catching it if we bd'd tonight aswell? Just wanted one last hope at an Xmas :bfp: before we switch to NTNP! What do my fellow turtles think?
> The reason why I thought we may still be in with a chance was because I heard that the lil swimmers can last for up to 5 days?!
> 
> Xxx




Sarachka said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question... Was wondering if any of u could help me out...
> 
> I O'd on Wednesday just gone (1st) and we bd'd on the Tuesday but missed the wed and thurs. Do u think we would still have a chance of catching it if we bd'd tonight aswell? Just wanted one last hope at an Xmas :bfp: before we switch to NTNP! What do my fellow turtles think?
> The reason why I thought we may still be in with a chance was because I heard that the lil swimmers can last for up to 5 days?!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I'd say today is not fertile for you moomin. Tuesday was the most fertile day so you should be covered.Click to expand...

Hi Moomin i second or maby third:dohh: what everyone above has said but why not give hubby a treat in the bedroom for all his hard work:sex::shy:


----------



## MoominMumma

newbie_ttc said:


> *Moomin*, the little eggy only lives 12-24hrs once its released, so you are past your fertile window, but sounds like u covered your bases with BD'ing the day before :thumbup: good luck my dear!
> 
> big :hug: to the rest of the turtles!

:thumbup: Thanks hun! That has defo put my mind at ease! :thumbup:

Let's hope Dave and I happen to get our Xmas oops! :thumbup::haha::happydance:

Hope your day has been ok?

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Moomin i second or maby third:dohh: what everyone above has said but why not give hubby a treat in the bedroom for all his hard work:sex::shy:

:winkwink:Sounds like a good plan to me! :winkwink::blush:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

my day is just starting, it's 09:20 over here and i'm stuck at work for another 8 hrs, but BnB helps get me thru the day. 

I should have had my christmas stuff up a week ago so i'm am behind, but i am determined to get them up this weekend!

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and went into labor early and was rushed to the nearest hospital which is the worst hospital in my city! i was so upset that I had to deliver there and didn't have my nicely packed over night bag. I broke down crying when they gave me the ratty gown to put on and was going on and on about how i didn't have my socks that i packed and this was NOT the way I pictured having my first baby! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom, so sorry :cry:. I'm sure words can not describe how you feel right now. So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

I sneaked a CB digi test in before so pleased to see a 2 -3 weeks show up 

Have very itchy bb's today not good


----------



## LittleSpy

TrinityMom said:


> Seems it's all over :sadangel:... lots of bleeding, lots of cramping, lots of crying :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm so happy to be 8 weeks today. It seems a lot more real for me now.

And the words on my ticker couldn't be any more true. :blush: I haven't been to the gym in 2 WEEKS because I've been so exhausted & nauseas. I know I'll get back to it when I feel better but in the mean time I think I'm going to force myself to at least start walking on my lunch breaks or something. I feel like such a lump.


----------



## Sarachka

I just bought some soft cups and stopped short of being preseed bc I bought zestica lad month and it is a bit costly


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Thank you. Not huge amounts of pain but it is sore - especially on the right
> Lots and lots of bleeding though

So sorry xxx:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Holllllyyyyyy monkey

With your cbfm ... U need to reset on day 1 of full flow and remember that u need to do it when u Want to test or it will ask for it's goodies at the wrong time for u 

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:
I put some decorations up yesterday and have just dug some out from last year to put up this weekend. I don't usually do it this early but having LO has made me really excited about Christmas this year! And we've just come back from a walk in the snowy forest where I got some branches to spray silver and hang baubles on, and some floppy fir tree branches to wind round a circle of wire coat hanger and decorate as our door wreath. I actually slightly stole the fir branches since they were overhanging from someones garden:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes, the :witch: has well and truly arrived chez moi- actually pleased she's bang on time and a nice short cycle again, only my 2nd like that since :baby:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hey Holllllyyyyyy monkey
> 
> With your cbfm ... U need to reset on day 1 of full flow and remember that u need to do it when u Want to test or it will ask for it's goodies at the wrong time for u
> 
> Xxx

Ok , 8 am tomorrow morning I will set it then.


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> I'm so happy to be 8 weeks today. It seems a lot more real for me now.
> 
> And the words on my ticker couldn't be any more true. :blush: I haven't been to the gym in 2 WEEKS because I've been so exhausted & nauseas. I know I'll get back to it when I feel better but in the mean time I think I'm going to force myself to at least start walking on my lunch breaks or something. I feel like such a lump.

Aww, I'm happy for you too....and don't worry about the gym..it'll still be there at the other side :winkwink: although I'm trying to do at least a little bit of walking myself.

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie, just looked at your chart, another low temp? Chuck it in the snow that thermometer of yours- it deserves it:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> I put some decorations up yesterday and have just dug some out from last year to put up this weekend. I don't usually do it this early but having LO has made me really excited about Christmas this year! And we've just come back from a walk in the snowy forest where I got some branches to spray silver and hang baubles on, and some floppy fir tree branches to wind round a circle of wire coat hanger and decorate as our door wreath. I actually slightly stole the fir branches since they were overhanging from someones garden:blush:

STOP THIEF!!!

*Points directly at the pretty brunette with the cutest LO* :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes, the :witch: has well and truly arrived chez moi- actually pleased she's bang on time and a nice short cycle again, only my 2nd like that since :baby:

Oh bums....well you were spot on with your assumptions.

On to the next cycle :thumbup: It WILL be YOU!!!!!
x


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> I'm so happy to be 8 weeks today. It seems a lot more real for me now.
> 
> And the words on my ticker couldn't be any more true. :blush: I haven't been to the gym in 2 WEEKS because I've been so exhausted & nauseas. I know I'll get back to it when I feel better but in the mean time I think I'm going to force myself to at least start walking on my lunch breaks or something. I feel like such a lump.

wow 8 weeks already! Fab! 
Do you like swimming? Swimming was my salvation throughout my entire pregnancy!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/3d-plongeon-piscine.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Oh TrinityMom! :cry: I am so sorry sweetie pie. I wish, like Holly, that I was there to give you a proper hug. :hugs2: I don't know what to say that would make it better for you... having been in your position, I recognize that there is nothing I could say that would make it better. Just know that we are here for you whenever and however you need us okay? Give yourself a hug from us or better yet, have your DH give you one from us. :thumbup: You are going to make it through this sweets. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're doing ok trinitymom.:hugs2:
> 
> It's very quiet on the thread today, you could hear a pin drop. Are you all snowed under?
> 
> Just making LO and me some leek and lentil soup for lunch, leftovers from yesterday!
> 
> Did a proper pregnancy test and it's negative so it's over :cry:
> 
> Boys are coming home soon so have to pull it together. And it's LO's birthday party tomorrow. At least his birthday has to be better than mine!Click to expand...

I'm sorry:hugs: 
Happy birthday to LO! :cake: At least that might take your mind off things a bit. Are there going to be lots of little boys at your house tomorrow afternoon, getting lost in your garden?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- You need to change your ticker. :winkwink: I depend on those more than you know. :haha: Otherwise I would constantly be asking... "What dpo are you? What cycle day are you on?" :haha: I'd drive you bat-poo insane.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to be 8 weeks today. It seems a lot more real for me now.
> 
> And the words on my ticker couldn't be any more true. :blush: I haven't been to the gym in 2 WEEKS because I've been so exhausted & nauseas. I know I'll get back to it when I feel better but in the mean time I think I'm going to force myself to at least start walking on my lunch breaks or something. I feel like such a lump.
> 
> wow 8 weeks already! Fab!
> Do you like swimming? Swimming was my salvation throughout my entire pregnancy!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/3d-plongeon-piscine.gifClick to expand...

LittleSpy is 8 weeks now... wow... that means we've all been chatting with each other for... 43 days actually. (Did some quick mental math :winkwink: ) :awww: big :hugs: for my turtles.


----------



## new mummy2010

What is everyone doing this weekend?

Its so cold in england proper brrrrrrrr weather!!


----------



## Mollykins

With 3476 posts so far (not counting this one) that means there's been 80.8 posts a day. Madness I say! ... but I love it! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> What is everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> Its so cold in england proper brrrrrrrr weather!!

This weekend I am buying a new couch, making two blankets (or at least starting them :winkwink: ), setting up the Christmas tree and all the decorations (the girls and I made a couple yesterday and might make some more today), and last but not least the ever constant :laundry::iron::hangwashing::dishes: bit. Oh! And going grocery shopping on Sunday. There I think that's most of it... I may have forgotten something... :haha: Oh I need another cuppa :coffee:


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey - I *love* swimming but I don't have anywhere to do it. My gym doesn't have a pool & honestly I can't afford joining one that does (I've priced all the ones I know of and it would cost at least 4 times more than I pay now :nope:). 
 
Oh, I wish I had a pool at my current house. Not that it would do me any good in December. 
I'd also love to walk/run outside, but I'm at work the entire time the sun is up 5 days a week. :cry: But, I do have a treadmill at home so I really have no excuse (other than that whole fatigue thing).

Oh, someone just brought a baby into the office! :happydance:

Ha, the baby started crying & my coworker yelled out of his office, "Julie, is there something you're not telling us?" :haha: Actually, yes, yes there is. :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sounds a bit like my weekend want to get all christmassey now!!

And of cause washing, ironing ,shopping etc oh the joys lol


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy-:haha: You are so clever!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations all those girls who've got their :bfp:'s! :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Weekend will consist of .... 

assessing Christmas Decoration situation tomorrow,
laundry
hoovering
X Factor

and hopefully the witch will have gone by Sunday so I can have some good old fashion naughty fun with OH.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko: im not sure if im going to ovulate this cycle as i havent had a proper dip :?: hmmm unless my temps go up high tmorro i dont think i have ovd ...weird


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes, the :witch: has well and truly arrived chez moi- actually pleased she's bang on time and a nice short cycle again, only my 2nd like that since :baby:


That's it then Hollz, you are totally confirmed as being sperminated for September.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, the :witch: has well and truly arrived chez moi- actually pleased she's bang on time and a nice short cycle again, only my 2nd like that since :baby:
> 
> 
> That's it then Hollz, you are totally confirmed as being sperminated for September.Click to expand...

Sperminated! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Eugh! Just told the boys. i told them the baby died before it became a proper baby and that that happens sometimes. They took it pretty well but I think it'll come up again

I feel so unprepared for tomorrow's party. Luckily it's just family and their kids and the weather should be good so they can play outside. My dear friend went out and hired a spiderman cake tin and is doing the cake for me. I am very blessed

Speaking of which, the support from all of you has been amazing. I spoke to my midwife just now and I remembered that my LO wasn't blood-typed and I am Rh-
Also after my first mc I didn't get an anti-D injection so that may be the reason. I also suspect I may have low progesterone. So she's going to phone one of the gynaes who backs us tomorrow for me and chat to him and then I will go see him next week. She is so sweet

Going to get my dh and my mom to tell the people who knew I was pregnant 0 I hate having to tell them and then deal with their reaction


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom, you are so strong. It's good, you have to be for your boys. 
I found having my Emily with me after MC very helpful. She kept me busy and entertained.
I hope you recover soon my lovely.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Eugh! Just told the boys. i told them the baby died before it became a proper baby and that that happens sometimes. They took it pretty well but I think it'll come up again
> 
> I feel so unprepared for tomorrow's party. Luckily it's just family and their kids and the weather should be good so they can play outside. My dear friend went out and hired a spiderman cake tin and is doing the cake for me. I am very blessed
> 
> Speaking of which, the support from all of you has been amazing. I spoke to my midwife just now and I remembered that my LO wasn't blood-typed and I am Rh-
> Also after my first mc I didn't get an anti-D injection so that may be the reason. I also suspect I may have low progesterone. So she's going to phone one of the gynaes who backs us tomorrow for me and chat to him and then I will go see him next week. She is so sweet
> 
> Going to get my dh and my mom to tell the people who knew I was pregnant 0 I hate having to tell them and then deal with their reaction

We love u Trinitymom! :hugs: I am so glad u are leaning on us for a little support! Hopefully our looney convo can be another distraction for you. Sounds like you are on the right track as far as getting down to the bottom of why everything happened so that's definitely a good sign :thumbup: Rest well and I'm sure your friends and family u have to share the news with will be most sensitive about everything right now :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi ladies...

First things first, trinitymom I am very sorry for your loss. I think everyone has it all covered sending lots of love to you and your family but mainly you... Lots of r&r and I have typed several things now and I honestly don't know what to say *hugs* 

You are all Christmassy! Bah... It's cancelled for me this year, living with the in laws and just generally only just starting our jobs... Lack of funds etc! But next year if we are still virtual friends I will regale you all with tales of my festivities because I am usually like that...

I am 6 days away from spermination (love it sarachka) it can't come quicker I just wanna be sperminated now!!

Kitkat my mum and nanna both do the twelve day thing so you're not alone :) 

Moomin and dave I only managed a quick response to you. I am pleased you two talked it out and sorted it out and that you're both good with it! I hope the new approach is successful in getting you a bfp :)


----------



## Crunchie

Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glass of vino anyone? Nothing beats it for AF cramps I find, and I think you Trinitymom could certainly do with a glass.:hugs: 

So here's to next month's spermination,:wine:- thankyou Sarachka for finding the word that's been missing from my/our vocabulary all these months.

I made the mistake of saying jestingly to DH that I had my period, so his sperm hadn't made it- he's quite a proud chap and likes to rise (excuse the pun) to a challenge, so I was expecting "ah I'll show you, wait 'til your next ovulation" or something like that. But he replied in a bit of a downbeat way that, yes, at his age his sperm is not as virile as it once was, talking as though he was 80yrs old! So I tactfully changed the subject, and will be careful not to stress him out this month.

Dinner- Chicken thighs (sorry Trinity and other veggies:flower:) rice, homemade Frankensauce of a tomato/onion/herbs nature. Big green salad.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see

You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed...the room is spinning so much it makes reading the posts a bit tricky


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOLLY! I changed my ticker this morning, I was so goooood! It is exacto righto. 17 days 'til I am sperminated.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see
> 
> You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?Click to expand...

Well I don't want to put you off your dinner but I had very light pink blood when I wiped earlier .... Keep going to check but nothing else 

I really don't want this to be an issue .... I have enough to deal with the frankenfeet :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight Trinitymom, if you bleed _alot_ get yourself into hospital for the night, but you're a midwife so you know all about that...Eat well, drink lots of water. Lots of love XXX


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see
> 
> You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't want to put you off your dinner but I had very light pink blood when I wiped earlier .... Keep going to check but nothing else
> 
> I really don't want this to be an issue .... I have enough to deal with the frankenfeet :haha:Click to expand...


Hmmm Light pink blood...........8 dpo.................14 day lp.................IB :D :haha: (i know your distrust of IB holly) could be possible though :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see
> 
> You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't want to put you off your dinner but I had very light pink blood when I wiped earlier .... Keep going to check but nothing else
> 
> I really don't want this to be an issue .... I have enough to deal with the frankenfeet :haha:Click to expand...

Oh it's no worry. You could be pregnant and have IB, which would be just fab.:thumbup: Remind me, how long ago was your mc?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see
> 
> You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't want to put you off your dinner but I had very light pink blood when I wiped earlier .... Keep going to check but nothing else
> 
> I really don't want this to be an issue .... I have enough to deal with the frankenfeet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's no worry. You could be pregnant and have IB, which would be just fab.:thumbup: Remind me, how long ago was your mc?Click to expand...

I feel the same as Holly you see, distrust IB....and my mc was in september and with crazy crunchie cycles this will be only my 2nd :af: since so I think its my body playing with me 

rahhhhhhhhh:growlmad:

thats all I need to lose my perfect 14 day LP .....

never mind what can you do :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Glass of vino anyone? Nothing beats it for AF cramps I find, and I think you Trinitymom could certainly do with a glass.:hugs:
> 
> So here's to next month's spermination,:wine:- thankyou Sarachka for finding the word that's been missing from my/our vocabulary all these months.
> 
> I made the mistake of saying jestingly to DH that I had my period, so his sperm hadn't made it- he's quite a proud chap and likes to rise (excuse the pun) to a challenge, so I was expecting "ah I'll show you, wait 'til your next ovulation" or something like that. But he replied in a bit of a downbeat way that, yes, at his age his sperm is not as virile as it once was, talking as though he was 80yrs old! So I tactfully changed the subject, and will be careful not to stress him out this month.
> 
> Dinner- Chicken thighs (sorry Trinity and other veggies:flower:) rice, homemade Frankensauce of a tomato/onion/herbs nature. Big green salad.

I dont like to compliment you tooooo much as I think you will get bigheaded but that pic of you and LO is sooooooooooo lovely 

thats it for me being nice for a while:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see
> 
> You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't want to put you off your dinner but I had very light pink blood when I wiped earlier .... Keep going to check but nothing else
> 
> I really don't want this to be an issue .... I have enough to deal with the frankenfeet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm Light pink blood...........8 dpo.................14 day lp.................IB :D :haha: (i know your distrust of IB holly) could be possible though :winkwink:Click to expand...

This is why I'm curious. I have had IB when preggars myself so don't distrust it entirely, but I need to know the full context to make a proper analysis. The problem is I believe our dear crunchie has had an mc less than a year ago, so she may have minor hormonal adjustment issues...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see
> 
> You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't want to put you off your dinner but I had very light pink blood when I wiped earlier .... Keep going to check but nothing else
> 
> I really don't want this to be an issue .... I have enough to deal with the frankenfeet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm Light pink blood...........8 dpo.................14 day lp.................IB :D :haha: (i know your distrust of IB holly) could be possible though :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I'm curious. I have had IB when preggars myself so don't distrust it entirely, but I need to know the full context to make a proper analysis. The problem is I believe our dear crunchie has had an mc less than a year ago, so she may have minor hormonal adjustment issues...Click to expand...



lol I think DH would agree with u on that one, and I have been ....ahem....full of rage today :haha:

It wasnt spotting like it was at O, little dots.....this was v light pink mixed with CM/ I am having LOADS of cm .....

but I do have low aches.....she is so coming to get me !!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Glass of vino anyone? Nothing beats it for AF cramps I find, and I think you Trinitymom could certainly do with a glass.:hugs:
> 
> So here's to next month's spermination,:wine:- thankyou Sarachka for finding the word that's been missing from my/our vocabulary all these months.
> 
> I made the mistake of saying jestingly to DH that I had my period, so his sperm hadn't made it- he's quite a proud chap and likes to rise (excuse the pun) to a challenge, so I was expecting "ah I'll show you, wait 'til your next ovulation" or something like that. But he replied in a bit of a downbeat way that, yes, at his age his sperm is not as virile as it once was, talking as though he was 80yrs old! So I tactfully changed the subject, and will be careful not to stress him out this month.
> 
> Dinner- Chicken thighs (sorry Trinity and other veggies:flower:) rice, homemade Frankensauce of a tomato/onion/herbs nature. Big green salad.
> 
> I dont like to compliment you tooooo much as I think you will get bigheaded but that pic of you and LO is sooooooooooo lovely
> 
> thats it for me being nice for a while:blush:Click to expand...

Aw thankyou! It's to celebrate her 11 month birthday- and I don't actually have many pics of me and her together (I'm always the one holding the camera!) and this one is very special, it's when we were not long out of hospital, and in our new house with our new baby... The kind of photo I will look at in my fading years and it will fill my heart with joy and nostalgia:-({|=


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Kit_cat, I knitted her hat and coat in that avatar while I was pregnant. Will you post photos of the stuff you're knitting for your stuffed olive?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see
> 
> You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't want to put you off your dinner but I had very light pink blood when I wiped earlier .... Keep going to check but nothing else
> 
> I really don't want this to be an issue .... I have enough to deal with the frankenfeet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm Light pink blood...........8 dpo.................14 day lp.................IB :D :haha: (i know your distrust of IB holly) could be possible though :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I'm curious. I have had IB when preggars myself so don't distrust it entirely, but I need to know the full context to make a proper analysis. The problem is I believe our dear crunchie has had an mc less than a year ago, so she may have minor hormonal adjustment issues...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol I think DH would agree with u on that one, and I have been ....ahem....full of rage today :haha:
> 
> It wasnt spotting like it was at O, little dots.....this was v light pink mixed with CM/ I am having LOADS of cm .....
> 
> but I do have low aches.....she is so coming to get me !!!!!Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure you know Crunchie. Is your ticker right? 8 dpo is VERY early for AF.....As you know I'm not one to be unrealistically optimistic... DO YOUR BOOBS HURT OR FEEL BIGGER? (bigger than usual, I know you have Frankenboobs- since our night of :sex::haha:)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Stooopppid thermometer .... Had some more spotting what the hell is going on. Well shall see
> 
> You got spotting at 8dpo? When you have an LP of 14 days? I distrust spotting but this seems VERY early to be AF. What kind of spotting exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't want to put you off your dinner but I had very light pink blood when I wiped earlier .... Keep going to check but nothing else
> 
> I really don't want this to be an issue .... I have enough to deal with the frankenfeet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm Light pink blood...........8 dpo.................14 day lp.................IB :D :haha: (i know your distrust of IB holly) could be possible though :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I'm curious. I have had IB when preggars myself so don't distrust it entirely, but I need to know the full context to make a proper analysis. The problem is I believe our dear crunchie has had an mc less than a year ago, so she may have minor hormonal adjustment issues...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol I think DH would agree with u on that one, and I have been ....ahem....full of rage today :haha:
> 
> It wasnt spotting like it was at O, little dots.....this was v light pink mixed with CM/ I am having LOADS of cm .....
> 
> but I do have low aches.....she is so coming to get me !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not 100% sure you know Crunchie. Is your ticker right? 8 dpo is VERY early for AF.....As you know I'm not one to be unrealistically optimistic... DO YOUR BOOBS HURT OR FEEL BIGGER? (bigger than usual, I know you have Frankenboobs- since our night of :sex::haha:)Click to expand...

Well I got my first peak Last Friday and FF tells me O on saturday....TTC makes the world such a confusing place to be 

they feel heavy, not major soreness ....but after our special night you can imagine that they do feel heavy on and off all month !!!

if only u were here to give them a squeze ....:haha:

so 6/7dpo symptoms - spotting and lots of CM


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Is anyone elses AF due christmas day? mine is :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Crunchie!!!!* I dont wanna get your hopes up, but I would feel pretty optimistic if I were u. if you are experiencing spotting and your temp went down this could very well be IB. Since you have longer cycles, 8dpo would be very early for AF, right? Your temp tomorrow will be the best way to tell which it is, AF or IB. If it remains low tomorrow, Id lean more towards AF, but if it jumps back up or (even better) if it spikes higher than its ever been well then u just may have a bfp on your hands missy! FXed for u!! :dust:


----------



## newbie_ttc

xMissxZoiex said:


> Is anyone elses AF due christmas day? mine is :(

mine is too :hugs: assuming i don't get a :bfp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OK. Since it has been a sad day due to Trinitymom's loss, and we need cheering up, I will share an amusing detail of my ttc life that came to me this morning whilst getting dressed....

I will call it "_*4 Types of Knicker"*_;

1) When I have AF I wear old, ugly, darker shades of knicker
2) When I am O-ing I wear a sexy frilly style of knicker
3) When I am 2ww-ing I wear a black or very dark coloured knicker, to better see any changes/increases in CM
4) When AF is imminent but not yet arrived I wear a light coloured (in order to see the 1st spotting) old, ugly knicker

A ttc-ing woman needs many a knicker!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:( if i dont get my :bfp: this cycle.....my next fertile period is *in **2011!! *crazy huh!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> OK. Since it has been a sad day due to Trinitymom's loss, and we need cheering up, I will share an amusing detail of my ttc life that came to me this morning whilst getting dressed....
> 
> I will call it "_*4 Types of Knicker"*_;
> 
> 1) When I have AF I wear old, ugly, darker shades of knicker
> 2) When I am O-ing I wear a sexy frilly style of knicker
> 3) When I am 2ww-ing I wear a black or very dark coloured knicker, to better see any changes/increases in CM
> 4) When AF is imminent but not yet arrived I wear a light coloured (in order to see the 1st spotting) old, ugly knicker
> 
> A ttc-ing woman needs many a knicker!!!

that sounds just like me Holly! i just noticed that i have started doing that now! before i just grabbed whichever pair my hand touched 1st... now it takes me 5 minutes to pick a pair!! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

:haha:


newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OK. Since it has been a sad day due to Trinitymom's loss, and we need cheering up, I will share an amusing detail of my ttc life that came to me this morning whilst getting dressed....
> 
> I will call it "_*4 Types of Knicker"*_;
> 
> 1) When I have AF I wear old, ugly, darker shades of knicker
> 2) When I am O-ing I wear a sexy frilly style of knicker
> 3) When I am 2ww-ing I wear a black or very dark coloured knicker, to better see any changes/increases in CM
> 4) When AF is imminent but not yet arrived I wear a light coloured (in order to see the 1st spotting) old, ugly knicker
> 
> A ttc-ing woman needs many a knicker!!!
> 
> that sounds just like me Holly! i just noticed that i have started doing that now! before i just grabbed whichever pair my hand touched 1st... now it takes me 5 minutes to pick a pair!! :haha:Click to expand...

I want new ones.......mine are pants


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> *Crunchie!!!!* I dont wanna get your hopes up, but I would feel pretty optimistic if I were u. if you are experiencing spotting and your temp went down this could very well be IB. Since you have longer cycles, 8dpo would be very early for AF, right? Your temp tomorrow will be the best way to tell which it is, AF or IB. If it remains low tomorrow, Id lean more towards AF, but if it jumps back up or (even better) if it spikes higher than its ever been well then u just may have a bfp on your hands missy! FXed for u!! :dust:

I can't help thinking exactly like Newbie here.


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> *Crunchie!!!!* I dont wanna get your hopes up, but I would feel pretty optimistic if I were u. if you are experiencing spotting and your temp went down this could very well be IB. Since you have longer cycles, 8dpo would be very early for AF, right? Your temp tomorrow will be the best way to tell which it is, AF or IB. If it remains low tomorrow, Id lean more towards AF, but if it jumps back up or (even better) if it spikes higher than its ever been well then u just may have a bfp on your hands missy! FXed for u!! :dust:

I do love your PMA girly, I will join in BUT I do feel this may just be my hormones 
but hey I would rather have a sense of humour about this 

I might go to bed now so it will go quicker for me to take my temps again....:haha:

but this has been the best symptom EVER 
its like xmas eve


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> I do love your PMA girly, I will join in BUT I do feel this may just be my hormones
> but hey I would rather have a sense of humour about this
> 
> I might go to bed now so it will go quicker for me to take my temps again....:haha:
> 
> but this has been the best symptom EVER
> its like xmas eve

the suspense!!! I can hardly take it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OK. Since it has been a sad day due to Trinitymom's loss, and we need cheering up, I will share an amusing detail of my ttc life that came to me this morning whilst getting dressed....
> 
> I will call it "_*4 Types of Knicker"*_;
> 
> 1) When I have AF I wear old, ugly, darker shades of knicker
> 2) When I am O-ing I wear a sexy frilly style of knicker
> 3) When I am 2ww-ing I wear a black or very dark coloured knicker, to better see any changes/increases in CM
> 4) When AF is imminent but not yet arrived I wear a light coloured (in order to see the 1st spotting) old, ugly knicker
> 
> A ttc-ing woman needs many a knicker!!!
> 
> that sounds just like me Holly! i just noticed that i have started doing that now! before i just grabbed whichever pair my hand touched 1st... now it takes me 5 minutes to pick a pair!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I want new ones.......mine are pantsClick to expand...

Your knickers are lovely:awww: I'm feeling a bit opto about this spotting business of yours you know. It's _so_ well placed. Usually it's too close to AF for me to trust it...But this , with a temp dip. Oh I sooooo hope it is IB:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And Kit_cat, I knitted her hat and coat in that avatar while I was pregnant. Will you post photos of the stuff you're knitting for your stuffed olive?:haha:

Argh! You're just to clever for your own good! I'll also have you know that my lil olive will be the best dressed lil olive y'ever did see...so THERE! :sulk:


----------



## Sarachka

Ew _why_ did I read this thread whilst eating my dinner? Chicken enchiladas btw. 

My christmas tree is up! I hope OH comes home and sees it soon, and also that he likes the enchiladas.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OK. Since it has been a sad day due to Trinitymom's loss, and we need cheering up, I will share an amusing detail of my ttc life that came to me this morning whilst getting dressed....
> 
> I will call it "_*4 Types of Knicker"*_;
> 
> 1) When I have AF I wear old, ugly, darker shades of knicker
> 2) When I am O-ing I wear a sexy frilly style of knicker
> 3) When I am 2ww-ing I wear a black or very dark coloured knicker, to better see any changes/increases in CM
> 4) When AF is imminent but not yet arrived I wear a light coloured (in order to see the 1st spotting) old, ugly knicker
> 
> A ttc-ing woman needs many a knicker!!!
> 
> that sounds just like me Holly! i just noticed that i have started doing that now! before i just grabbed whichever pair my hand touched 1st... now it takes me 5 minutes to pick a pair!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I want new ones.......mine are pantsClick to expand...
> 
> Your knickers are lovely:awww: I'm feeling a bit opto about this spotting business of yours you know. It's _so_ well placed. Usually it's too close to AF for me to trust it...But this , with a temp dip. Oh I sooooo hope it is IB:happydance:Click to expand...

Crunchie.....I can't personally comment on the state of your undies (although I'm sure they are indeed very lovely :thumbup:) but I'd have to say....if this is not IB, I'll be most surprised, NAY shocked!! :shock: It's looking good chick!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

So my LP last time was only 11/12 days. That's bad news, right?


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> So my LP last time was only 11/12 days. That's bad news, right?

well I could be heading the same way my love :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OK. Since it has been a sad day due to Trinitymom's loss, and we need cheering up, I will share an amusing detail of my ttc life that came to me this morning whilst getting dressed....
> 
> I will call it "_*4 Types of Knicker"*_;
> 
> 1) When I have AF I wear old, ugly, darker shades of knicker
> 2) When I am O-ing I wear a sexy frilly style of knicker
> 3) When I am 2ww-ing I wear a black or very dark coloured knicker, to better see any changes/increases in CM
> 4) When AF is imminent but not yet arrived I wear a light coloured (in order to see the 1st spotting) old, ugly knicker
> 
> A ttc-ing woman needs many a knicker!!!
> 
> that sounds just like me Holly! i just noticed that i have started doing that now! before i just grabbed whichever pair my hand touched 1st... now it takes me 5 minutes to pick a pair!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I want new ones.......mine are pantsClick to expand...
> 
> Your knickers are lovely:awww: I'm feeling a bit opto about this spotting business of yours you know. It's _so_ well placed. Usually it's too close to AF for me to trust it...But this , with a temp dip. Oh I sooooo hope it is IB:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchie.....I can't personally comment on the state of your undies (although I'm sure they are indeed very lovely :thumbup:) but I'd have to say....if this is not IB, I'll be most surprised, NAY shocked!! :shock: It's looking good chick!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I feel like I should have some dramactic music playing when I shove in my thermometer tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie :flower:, hope your thermometer will not play tricks on you tomorrow. Fingers crossed temperature will shoot up. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So my LP last time was only 11/12 days. That's bad news, right?

It's absolutely FINE! 10 to 14 is the norm.


----------



## emandi

Holly :flower:, like your knicker choosing habits :haha:.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So my LP last time was only 11/12 days. That's bad news, right?

Is it bad news?? I don't know much about LPs....should it be longer?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> crunchie :flower:, hope your thermometer will not play tricks on you tomorrow. Fingers crossed temperature will shoot up. :hugs:

 up

up


up


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So my LP last time was only 11/12 days. That's bad news, right?
> 
> Is it bad news?? I don't know much about LPs....should it be longer?Click to expand...

Nah. 14 is long, 10 is short. Both make babies.


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, like your knicker choosing habits :haha:.

Agreed emandi!! Clearly knicker selection is an art form in the HollyMonkey household!! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Holly :flower:, like your knicker choosing habits :haha:.
> 
> Agreed emandi!! Clearly knicker selection is an art form in the HollyMonkey household!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

My "ttc knicker types" are my next Turner Prize entry, after my fertile saliva samples of course


----------



## Crunchie

night night turtles xxxxx

till the morrow

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Crunchie - sleep tighty tight :flower::sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi kit_cat! what are we worried about doll?

Night crunchie! sleep warm, i mean well!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi kit_cat! what are we worried about doll?
> 
> Night crunchie! sleep warm, i mean well!

Hiya newbie :flower:

Oh, it's just my poor mum.....she's very unwell right now and I live about 400 miles from her so it's a worrying time. Thanks so much for asking sweetie :hugs: 

How are you doing anyway?

x


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit_cat! what are we worried about doll?
> 
> Night crunchie! sleep warm, i mean well!
> 
> Hiya newbie :flower:
> 
> Oh, it's just my poor mum.....she's very unwell right now and I live about 400 miles from her so it's a worrying time. Thanks so much for asking sweetie :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing anyway?
> 
> xClick to expand...

I do hope your mum is ok hun :kiss: :hugs: and Im going to make a :coffee: anyone want one? :haha: I'm not feeling this is going to be our month :( but who cares I want to play with the CBFM hehe


----------



## Sarachka

So I'm going to make a turtle ntnp graphic. Does anyone want anything else?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

newbie_ttc said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone elses AF due christmas day? mine is :(
> 
> mine is too :hugs: assuming i don't get a :bfp:Click to expand...

Yeh its going to be a rubbish day or an absolutely brilliant lol

Ive made a thread for all us christmas testers lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka can you make an animated CBFM picture that goes through high peak low etc for us ladies that use them :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night lovely turtles......must go catch some zzzzzzzzzzz's :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OK. Since it has been a sad day due to Trinitymom's loss, and we need cheering up, I will share an amusing detail of my ttc life that came to me this morning whilst getting dressed....
> 
> I will call it "_*4 Types of Knicker"*_;
> 
> 1) When I have AF I wear old, ugly, darker shades of knicker
> 2) When I am O-ing I wear a sexy frilly style of knicker
> 3) When I am 2ww-ing I wear a black or very dark coloured knicker, to better see any changes/increases in CM
> 4) When AF is imminent but not yet arrived I wear a light coloured (in order to see the 1st spotting) old, ugly knicker
> 
> A ttc-ing woman needs many a knicker!!!
> 
> that sounds just like me Holly! i just noticed that i have started doing that now! before i just grabbed whichever pair my hand touched 1st... now it takes me 5 minutes to pick a pair!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I want new ones.......mine are pantsClick to expand...
> 
> Your knickers are lovely:awww: I'm feeling a bit opto about this spotting business of yours you know. It's _so_ well placed. Usually it's too close to AF for me to trust it...But this , with a temp dip. Oh I sooooo hope it is IB:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchie.....I can't personally comment on the state of your undies (although I'm sure they are indeed very lovely :thumbup:) but I'd have to say....if this is not IB, I'll be most surprised, NAY shocked!! :shock: It's looking good chick!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I should have some dramactic music playing when I shove in my thermometer tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh my Crunchie! :rofl: I am not sure if I've EVER laughed that hard on this thread! My OH looked over and said, "Is it really that funny?" which is his way of asking me to share what's so funny. So I said, "Well you see, it has to do with thermometers..." I paused just long enough that he said, "You know, I don't have to know about these things." :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Perhaps maybe one about taking a break until April? Puh-lease!? :)


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit and I do hope your mum improves! :hugs2: for you both.


----------



## Mollykins

I spent all my spare time catching up and now have no time to properly respond. AHH! (sigh) Take care turtles! I will be back later... when you are all sleeping... :-=


----------



## newbie_ttc

looks like I've met a similar fate Molly. responding to a bunch of sleeping turtles! 

Kit cat, I worry about mine constantly and she lives 15 miles away so I can just imagine what u must be feeling! I sure hope your mom gets better soon. :flower: easier said than done, but try not to let it stress you out as u have an olive to think about these days!

Molly, do u have any plans with OH this evening? Fridays used to be our date night before DH's schedule went south, so Friday evenings can be the the loneliest some days. I've got plenty to keep me occupied tho. I could get in a little https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/426/426824oakaj7qqb3.gif workout since we are off from bootcamp today, there's also a messy closet :hangwashing: that's calling my name, pictures that need to be downloaded and shared https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2014/2014306wjv53i794e.gif, and also superior reviews for work https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2152/2152161fnhxm2im43.gif that need to be done. I think I'll do nothing and just relax! :coffee:https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1237/1237371yr8gunxuxm.gif


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> looks like I've met a similar fate Molly. responding to a bunch of sleeping turtles!
> 
> Kit cat, I worry about mine constantly and she lives 15 miles away so I can just imagine what u must be feeling! I sure hope your mom gets better soon. :flower: easier said than done, but try not to let it stress you out as u have an olive to think about these days!
> 
> Molly, do u have any plans with OH this evening? Fridays used to be our date night before DH's schedule went south, so Friday evenings can be the the loneliest some days. I've got plenty to keep me occupied tho. I could get in a little https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/426/426824oakaj7qqb3.gif workout since we are off from bootcamp today, there's also a messy closet :hangwashing: that's calling my name, pictures that need to be downloaded and shared https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2014/2014306wjv53i794e.gif, and also superior reviews for work https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2152/2152161fnhxm2im43.gif that need to be done. I think I'll do nothing and just relax! :coffee:https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1237/1237371yr8gunxuxm.gif

Well my dear, as of right now, I just came down stairs from tucking the girls into bed for the night. The OH is scanning through all the cool things his PS3 can do while I'm here... chatting with you. :) Today was fantastic... not sure why I was/am in such a good mood (considering I'm CD2 and I'm normally a wreck!) but I'm fab. :happydance: Started my morning at 0600, OH went to work for only half the day, during that half I chatted briefly with you lovely turtles and then went out to enjoy the sun and also had a conference with my oldest DD's teacher. She sang her praises much to my delight. I mean, I know she's wonderful but it's so nice to hear it from her teacher! :winkwink: Her only concern is that my DD is so emotionally sensitive; her feelings get hurt very easily. :hugs: After that we spent some more time outside before coming home and catching up here on the thread for a moment. We set up our Christmas tree and lights... still have the tree decorations and house decorations to do but I love seeing the tree up and all the while listening to all the classic Christmas songs. :) Then I made dinner, cleaned the kitchen, made coffee, put the children to bed, and here we are! :haha: 

As for date night... oh how I miss date night. :haha: I think the last time my OH and I went out on a date was... .... um.... the end of July. :dohh: I'm sorry about your lack of date night since your OH's schedule has changed but take heart, it will not be that way forever! :hugs2: Oh and I LOVE that you have chosen to do nothing. :thumbup: Give yourself a date night! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> OK. Since it has been a sad day due to Trinitymom's loss, and we need cheering up, I will share an amusing detail of my ttc life that came to me this morning whilst getting dressed....
> 
> I will call it "_*4 Types of Knicker"*_;
> 
> 1) When I have AF I wear old, ugly, darker shades of knicker
> 2) When I am O-ing I wear a sexy frilly style of knicker
> 3) When I am 2ww-ing I wear a black or very dark coloured knicker, to better see any changes/increases in CM
> 4) When AF is imminent but not yet arrived I wear a light coloured (in order to see the 1st spotting) old, ugly knicker
> 
> A ttc-ing woman needs many a knicker!!!

:rofl: I have the same!! Or should I say, I do the same! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed...the room is spinning so much it makes reading the posts a bit tricky

Please take care of you sweets and as Holly said, if you start to get too bad off, go in right? I'm a worrier by nature so please be good to you. :hugs2:


----------



## Mollykins

Lord help me if I EVER get a hold of these people...

Warning... horrid story... if you are pregnant, overly emotional, or easily disturbed... do not read the article.

https://www.kgw.com/news/national/111256764.html


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Lord help me if I EVER get a hold of these people...
> 
> Warning... horrid story... if you are pregnant, overly emotional, or easily disturbed... do not read the article.
> 
> https://www.kgw.com/news/national/111256764.html

that is so horrible! :growlmad: i will never understand what possesses ppl to commit crimes against innocent children! proper punishment should be that they must endure that exact same treatment!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lord help me if I EVER get a hold of these people...
> 
> Warning... horrid story... if you are pregnant, overly emotional, or easily disturbed... do not read the article.
> 
> https://www.kgw.com/news/national/111256764.html
> 
> that is so horrible! :growlmad: i will never understand what possesses ppl to commit crimes against innocent children! proper punishment should be that they must endure that exact same treatment!Click to expand...

And "we were wrestling" ??? They are soo lucky. :trouble: I'm not a violent person as a rule but :grr:


----------



## newbie_ttc

btw - i sooo did not relax as i proclaimed i would! so disappointed in myself :dohh: it started when i decided to give the dog a little hair cut, then i ended up downloading those pics and emailing them. Now I am working on reviews! :shrug: not sure how all that came out of deciding to take it easy :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Well my dear, as of right now, I just came down stairs from tucking the girls into bed for the night. The OH is scanning through all the cool things his PS3 can do while I'm here... chatting with you. :) Today was fantastic... not sure why I was/am in such a good mood (considering I'm CD2 and I'm normally a wreck!) but I'm fab. :happydance: Started my morning at 0600, OH went to work for only half the day, during that half I chatted briefly with you lovely turtles and then went out to enjoy the sun and also had a conference with my oldest DD's teacher. She sang her praises much to my delight. I mean, I know she's wonderful but it's so nice to hear it from her teacher! :winkwink: Her only concern is that my DD is so emotionally sensitive; her feelings get hurt very easily. :hugs: After that we spent some more time outside before coming home and catching up here on the thread for a moment. We set up our Christmas tree and lights... still have the tree decorations and house decorations to do but I love seeing the tree up and all the while listening to all the classic Christmas songs. :) Then I made dinner, cleaned the kitchen, made coffee, put the children to bed, and here we are! :haha:
> 
> As for date night... oh how I miss date night. :haha: I think the last time my OH and I went out on a date was... .... um.... the end of July. :dohh: I'm sorry about your lack of date night since your OH's schedule has changed but take heart, it will not be that way forever! :hugs2: Oh and I LOVE that you have chosen to do nothing. :thumbup: Give yourself a date night! :flower:

I am glad u had such a wonderful day, as u were well overdue for it! putting up the tree is another thing on my to-do list :dohh: u have had a busy day my dear! and went to work to boot! what do u do if u don't mind me asking. I assumed u were a full time mommy. and p.s. little girls are supposed to be sensitive... that's what makes them girls https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/619/619908fyn4rpdak1.gif


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well my dear, as of right now, I just came down stairs from tucking the girls into bed for the night. The OH is scanning through all the cool things his PS3 can do while I'm here... chatting with you. :) Today was fantastic... not sure why I was/am in such a good mood (considering I'm CD2 and I'm normally a wreck!) but I'm fab. :happydance: Started my morning at 0600, OH went to work for only half the day, during that half I chatted briefly with you lovely turtles and then went out to enjoy the sun and also had a conference with my oldest DD's teacher. She sang her praises much to my delight. I mean, I know she's wonderful but it's so nice to hear it from her teacher! :winkwink: Her only concern is that my DD is so emotionally sensitive; her feelings get hurt very easily. :hugs: After that we spent some more time outside before coming home and catching up here on the thread for a moment. We set up our Christmas tree and lights... still have the tree decorations and house decorations to do but I love seeing the tree up and all the while listening to all the classic Christmas songs. :) Then I made dinner, cleaned the kitchen, made coffee, put the children to bed, and here we are! :haha:
> 
> As for date night... oh how I miss date night. :haha: I think the last time my OH and I went out on a date was... .... um.... the end of July. :dohh: I'm sorry about your lack of date night since your OH's schedule has changed but take heart, it will not be that way forever! :hugs2: Oh and I LOVE that you have chosen to do nothing. :thumbup: Give yourself a date night! :flower:
> 
> I am glad u had such a wonderful day, as u were well overdue for it! putting up the tree is another thing on my to-do list :dohh: u have had a busy day my dear! and went to work to boot! what do u do if u don't mind me asking. I assumed u were a full time mommy. and p.s. little girls are supposed to be sensitive... that's what makes them girls https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/619/619908fyn4rpdak1.gifClick to expand...

I am a full time mommy. :) I meant that my OH went to work for half the day today. :flower: It's funny about my oldest DD, she is my sensitive one while my youngest is the firecracker. :haha: Oh and don't feel too badly about not resting... you finished today what would have been waiting for you tomorrow. :thumbup: Nothing like being pro-active and productive! :happydance: Well love, I am going to bed now. It's as close to midnight as I want to get when the girls are to wake us up at 0600 with another busy day ahead. Goodnight sweets! Catch up with you and our fellow turtles in the morning over my first (and possibly second) cuppa :coffee: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

night molly! I've never ben up early enough to say that... 

just catching up now :)


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning my Turtles!!! :hi:

And also Night Night to a few of my Turtles from the USA! :winkwink: Sleep well and sweet dreams! :kiss::flower:

To those of us who are just starting the day I hope everyone has a good one! But I am :cry: that the snow is now melting!! :cry:

Just a quick update from me as I'm yet again at work! :haha: 

I'm now 3dpo and my main symptom today is very full/heavy feeling bb's! And they are also a tax sore.... Without having to touch them!!! :happydance: :winkwink:

Thought I'd let u all know as I know how much Crunchie loves ss'ing! :winkwink:

That's all from me till lunchtime! :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> And also Night Night to a few of my Turtles from the USA! :winkwink: Sleep well and sweet dreams! :kiss::flower:
> 
> To those of us who are just starting the day I hope everyone has a good one! But I am :cry: that the snow is now melting!! :cry:
> 
> Just a quick update from me as I'm yet again at work! :haha:
> 
> I'm now 3dpo and my main symptom today is very full/heavy feeling bb's! And they are also a tax sore.... Without having to touch them!!! :happydance: :winkwink:
> 
> Thought I'd let u all know as I know how much Crunchie loves ss'ing! :winkwink:
> 
> That's all from me till lunchtime! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

holly is going to love that symptom tis the only one she belives in :happydance:

my temp didnt go down but I lost all my PMA overnight, have lower back ache and that is so an AF sign for me 

:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning everyone does anyone know much about the rhesus - blood shot ??

Maybre Trinity mum can tell me more when she is up to it .....hope your bleeding is under control and not making you too poorly xx


----------



## new mummy2010

My reason for asking is i had a shot when i had DS 10 yrs ago as im r-.................and obviously i had i loss in august and being newly preggers im wondering now if i need another shot ?? 

Is this what may of caused my mc? And could the same happen again:nope:

I did explain this to my gp when i had mc but she didnt really say anything to answer my question just kinda these things happen .but is my own body destroying my beans ?? HELP CONFUSED x x:cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls I had so much to say but i'm back to being out and about and using my phone to respond I'm fed up today... Had a to do with the oh last night over nothing and then went to bed at 9 pm. I have had no apology and am left with that bitter feeling you get when you think 'if it were me...' granted I'm not perfect but wait for it we fell out because I shook my head at something he said... I love my oh but he can be very childish and swan around not knowing what everyone does (I live with his parents) for him at difficult times like this one! I just want some appreciation and for him to think before he speaks/acts... I wonder if I'll get it?! 

Rant over...

Trinity mom hope you are less spinny today and that the party goes well! 

Moomin and crunchie please keep us going with your symptoms. I am just entering my fertile period, soooo I'm gonna get to the baby dance later this is the least he can do after all I put up with :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka I'd love something else cool on my siggy I can't think of anything though.. Maybe you could surprise me?? 

Is my ticker wrong?


----------



## readytogiveup

new mummy2010 said:


> My reason for asking is i had a shot when i had DS 10 yrs ago as im r-.................and obviously i had i loss in august and being newly preggers im wondering now if i need another shot ??
> 
> Is this what may of caused my mc? And could the same happen again:nope:
> 
> I did explain this to my gp when i had mc but she didnt really say anything to answer my question just kinda these things happen .but is my own body destroying my beans ?? HELP CONFUSED x x:cry:

hi sorry to intrude but i am rhesus D neg as well and also had miscarriage in aug. i really dont think the rhesus have anything to do with miscarriage, i had my youngest son 4yrs ago and the anti d they gave me then killed the antibodies left behind from the pregnancy. once pregnant these days you are offered 2 anti d jabs during pregnancy plus the one after also if you have a fall most clinics will give you anti d too combat any escapee dangerous cells. i hope this helps a little. congratulations, i can only imagine how nervous you must be wanting to make sure all the bases are covered.. good luck :hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Lord help me if I EVER get a hold of these people...
> 
> Warning... horrid story... if you are pregnant, overly emotional, or easily disturbed... do not read the article.
> 
> https://www.kgw.com/news/national/111256764.html

Grrrrrrrrrr :gun:


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> And also Night Night to a few of my Turtles from the USA! :winkwink: Sleep well and sweet dreams! :kiss::flower:
> 
> To those of us who are just starting the day I hope everyone has a good one! But I am :cry: that the snow is now melting!! :cry:
> 
> Just a quick update from me as I'm yet again at work! :haha:
> 
> I'm now 3dpo and my main symptom today is very full/heavy feeling bb's! And they are also a tax sore.... Without having to touch them!!! :happydance: :winkwink:
> 
> Thought I'd let u all know as I know how much Crunchie loves ss'ing! :winkwink:
> 
> That's all from me till lunchtime! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Ooooo, sore boobs!! Good one! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi girls I had so much to say but i'm back to being out and about and using my phone to respond I'm fed up today... Had a to do with the oh last night over nothing and then went to bed at 9 pm. I have had no apology and am left with that bitter feeling you get when you think 'if it were me...' granted I'm not perfect but wait for it we fell out because I shook my head at something he said... I love my oh but he can be very childish and swan around not knowing what everyone does (I live with his parents) for him at difficult times like this one! I just want some appreciation and for him to think before he speaks/acts... I wonder if I'll get it?!
> 
> Rant over...
> 
> Trinity mom hope you are less spinny today and that the party goes well!
> 
> Moomin and crunchie please keep us going with your symptoms. I am just entering my fertile period, soooo I'm gonna get to the baby dance later this is the least he can do after all I put up with :)

Men eh Firstbaby? Can live with 'em, can't :gun: 'em! Seriously, hope you got it all sorted out...nothing worse than an argument hanging around to spoil your day :nope:

x


----------



## Sarachka

ahhhh cocodamol, how I miss you during the tww. Welcome back to my life.


----------



## new mummy2010

readytogiveup said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My reason for asking is i had a shot when i had DS 10 yrs ago as im r-.................and obviously i had i loss in august and being newly preggers im wondering now if i need another shot ??
> 
> Is this what may of caused my mc? And could the same happen again:nope:
> 
> I did explain this to my gp when i had mc but she didnt really say anything to answer my question just kinda these things happen .but is my own body destroying my beans ?? HELP CONFUSED x x:cry:
> 
> hi sorry to intrude but i am rhesus D neg as well and also had miscarriage in aug. i really dont think the rhesus have anything to do with miscarriage, i had my youngest son 4yrs ago and the anti d they gave me then killed the antibodies left behind from the pregnancy. once pregnant these days you are offered 2 anti d jabs during pregnancy plus the one after also if you have a fall most clinics will give you anti d too combat any escapee dangerous cells. i hope this helps a little. congratulations, i can only imagine how nervous you must be wanting to make sure all the bases are covered.. good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thanks so much for your reply .so from what you have said above do i need a anti d jab now? Being newly pregnant? Thanks again x

:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

new mummy2010 said:


> readytogiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My reason for asking is i had a shot when i had DS 10 yrs ago as im r-.................and obviously i had i loss in august and being newly preggers im wondering now if i need another shot ??
> 
> Is this what may of caused my mc? And could the same happen again:nope:
> 
> I did explain this to my gp when i had mc but she didnt really say anything to answer my question just kinda these things happen .but is my own body destroying my beans ?? HELP CONFUSED x x:cry:
> 
> hi sorry to intrude but i am rhesus D neg as well and also had miscarriage in aug. i really dont think the rhesus have anything to do with miscarriage, i had my youngest son 4yrs ago and the anti d they gave me then killed the antibodies left behind from the pregnancy. once pregnant these days you are offered 2 anti d jabs during pregnancy plus the one after also if you have a fall most clinics will give you anti d too combat any escapee dangerous cells. i hope this helps a little. congratulations, i can only imagine how nervous you must be wanting to make sure all the bases are covered.. good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply .so from what you have said above do i need a anti d jab now? Being newly pregnant? Thanks again x
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey hun have you tried calling you local EPU for advice, they may be able to help you a little bit more, my stepmum and stepsister had the anti D but i cant remember when xx


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:



> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readytogiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My reason for asking is i had a shot when i had DS 10 yrs ago as im r-.................and obviously i had i loss in august and being newly preggers im wondering now if i need another shot ??
> 
> Is this what may of caused my mc? And could the same happen again:nope:
> 
> I did explain this to my gp when i had mc but she didnt really say anything to answer my question just kinda these things happen .but is my own body destroying my beans ?? HELP CONFUSED x x:cry:
> 
> hi sorry to intrude but i am rhesus D neg as well and also had miscarriage in aug. i really dont think the rhesus have anything to do with miscarriage, i had my youngest son 4yrs ago and the anti d they gave me then killed the antibodies left behind from the pregnancy. once pregnant these days you are offered 2 anti d jabs during pregnancy plus the one after also if you have a fall most clinics will give you anti d too combat any escapee dangerous cells. i hope this helps a little. congratulations, i can only imagine how nervous you must be wanting to make sure all the bases are covered.. good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply .so from what you have said above do i need a anti d jab now? Being newly pregnant? Thanks again x
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun have you tried calling you local EPU for advice, they may be able to help you a little bit more, my stepmum and stepsister had the anti D but i cant remember when xxClick to expand...

I called yesterday and left my contact details sadly they were shut and are apperantly only open mom-fri till early afternoon:growlmad:........i just hope its not gonna be an issue xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello m' dears,
I hope you are all having lovely Saturdays in your various parts of the world.:flower:
We had loads of snow this morning, and I went with LO in the all terrain pushchair to buy, of all things, a can of spray snow. And I've been making Christmas decorations all afternoon. 
*
new mummy* I can't help on the blood question, really sorry:shrug:
*
Moomin*, I'M LIKING THE SOUND OF SORE BOOBS AS A SYMPTOM VERY MUCH:holly:

*Kit_cat*, sorry to hear your mum's unwell, and I totally understand the distance being upsetting at such times:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Loving the new avatar Holly! What sort of christmas decorations have you been making? I wanna see! 

I've been fairly productive. My study now resembles on again, it was SUCH a mess but I've sorted some stuff out. There's a cupboard in there where I store all the things I've bought over time for the orphans. Its a big old mess too. I need to actually get it sorted! That room would become a nursery so I should really prepare to clear it out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Morning my Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> And also Night Night to a few of my Turtles from the USA! :winkwink: Sleep well and sweet dreams! :kiss::flower:
> 
> To those of us who are just starting the day I hope everyone has a good one! But I am :cry: that the snow is now melting!! :cry:
> 
> Just a quick update from me as I'm yet again at work! :haha:
> 
> I'm now 3dpo and my main symptom today is very full/heavy feeling bb's! And they are also a tax sore.... Without having to touch them!!! :happydance: :winkwink:
> 
> Thought I'd let u all know as I know how much Crunchie loves ss'ing! :winkwink:
> 
> That's all from me till lunchtime! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> holly is going to love that symptom tis the only one she belives in :happydance:
> 
> my temp didnt go down but I lost all my PMA overnight, have lower back ache and that is so an AF sign for me
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

You're right Crunchie, dem moomin boobs is good sign:thumbup: 

I just had a look at your chart, I don't know what it means when it stays the same.:shrug: Newbie and Littlespy might have an idea. I forgot to take mine today:dohh: It"s still early for AF though, and lots of people have lower backache as a pregnancy symptom....


----------



## new mummy2010

I have just started a thread but not getting much feedback, can you ladies help to jog my memory o n what i cant eat in 1st tri??

Any advice much appreciated want to do all i can to help my beany stick .some lovely lady has just told me cooked prawns/shrimps are fine ??

Ah making decs Holly that sounds lovely my DS is bit old now but he did want to put our big tree up today and pick the colour scheme this yr bless!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Loving the new avatar Holly! What sort of christmas decorations have you been making? I wanna see!
> 
> I've been fairly productive. My study now resembles on again, it was SUCH a mess but I've sorted some stuff out. There's a cupboard in there where I store all the things I've bought over time for the orphans. Its a big old mess too. I need to actually get it sorted! That room would become a nursery so I should really prepare to clear it out.

Thanks!

The branches I collected in the forest yesterday have been transformed. I still have one of the branches to finish, but I've made a garland for the front door and a twiggy thing for the living room. Will upload some pics...

Well done on study clear out!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> I have just started a thread but not getting much feedback, can you ladies help to jog my memory o n what i cant eat in 1st tri??
> 
> Any advice much appreciated want to do all i can to help my beany stick .some lovely lady has just told me cooked prawns/shrimps are fine ??
> 
> Ah making decs Holly that sounds lovely my DS is bit old now but he did want to put our big tree up today and pick the colour scheme this yr bless!!

:hi:DD on my lap, hard to write! The things I remember not being recommended-
-unpasteurised milk and cheeses
-beef (unless v well cooked) if you're not immunised toxoplasmosis, same for raw veg, wash it really well
-liver paté I believe?

oh and fish with high levels of mercury like certain types of tuna and swordfish i think:wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

Beef ? ;-( just bought to juicy steaks for tea!! Usually have mine medium-rare do you mean i need to cremayte it now? LOL !! I can imagine the fun your LO is having seeing lots of christmassey things around the home xx


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Morning my Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> And also Night Night to a few of my Turtles from the USA! :winkwink: Sleep well and sweet dreams! :kiss::flower:
> 
> To those of us who are just starting the day I hope everyone has a good one! But I am :cry: that the snow is now melting!! :cry:
> 
> Just a quick update from me as I'm yet again at work! :haha:
> 
> I'm now 3dpo and my main symptom today is very full/heavy feeling bb's! And they are also a tax sore.... Without having to touch them!!! :happydance: :winkwink:
> 
> Thought I'd let u all know as I know how much Crunchie loves ss'ing! :winkwink:
> 
> That's all from me till lunchtime! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> holly is going to love that symptom tis the only one she belives in :happydance:
> 
> my temp didnt go down but I lost all my PMA overnight, have lower back ache and that is so an AF sign for me
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right Crunchie, dem moomin boobs is good sign:thumbup:
> 
> I just had a look at your chart, I don't know what it means when it stays the same.:shrug: Newbie and Littlespy might have an idea. I forgot to take mine today:dohh: It"s still early for AF though, and lots of people have lower backache as a pregnancy symptom....Click to expand...

:hi: Holly!!! 

OMG :haha::haha::haha: "Dem Moomin boobs" :rofl:!!!! :thumbup:

U sound like u have had a very productive day! :thumbup: I am going to make some cards later if i'm not too tired! :haha: It's been so busy today! And by busy i mean insanely manic!! :wacko: There has been at least 12 people in my queue today since 10am!! And i only saw the end of the queue ONCE today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

*UPDATE ON SYMPTOMS...*

(Spesh for Holly and Crunchie :winkwink:)

Aswell as SORE BB'S i now have aSORE LEFT ARMPIT!!!  

Not sure if this is a symptom but i think i remember kit_cat saying she had a sore armpit before she got her :bfp:??!! 

Do i have permission to get mildly excited? :blush::haha::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Trinitymom:hi: Any news? Are you feeling any better? A busy day with your lad's B'day party I guess.....:flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls i have 8 dayss till testing but think i might wait till xmas eve so ex can b here with me when i do it lol hes getting excited and i said ummm dnt get hopes up as i might not even ov this mth as only just lost baby-s all my kids will never b foorgotten but i am prayingg for my bfp and a sticky baby is that too much to ask for?


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Trinitymom:hi: Any news? Are you feeling any better? A busy day with your lad's B'day party I guess.....:flower:

Ditto!!?? :flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Morning my Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> And also Night Night to a few of my Turtles from the USA! :winkwink: Sleep well and sweet dreams! :kiss::flower:
> 
> To those of us who are just starting the day I hope everyone has a good one! But I am :cry: that the snow is now melting!! :cry:
> 
> Just a quick update from me as I'm yet again at work! :haha:
> 
> I'm now 3dpo and my main symptom today is very full/heavy feeling bb's! And they are also a tax sore.... Without having to touch them!!! :happydance: :winkwink:
> 
> Thought I'd let u all know as I know how much Crunchie loves ss'ing! :winkwink:
> 
> That's all from me till lunchtime! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> holly is going to love that symptom tis the only one she belives in :happydance:
> 
> my temp didnt go down but I lost all my PMA overnight, have lower back ache and that is so an AF sign for me
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right Crunchie, dem moomin boobs is good sign:thumbup:
> 
> I just had a look at your chart, I don't know what it means when it stays the same.:shrug: Newbie and Littlespy might have an idea. I forgot to take mine today:dohh: It"s still early for AF though, and lots of people have lower backache as a pregnancy symptom....Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Holly!!!
> 
> OMG :haha::haha::haha: "Dem Moomin boobs" :rofl:!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> U sound like u have had a very productive day! :thumbup: I am going to make some cards later if i'm not too tired! :haha: It's been so busy today! And by busy i mean insanely manic!! :wacko: There has been at least 12 people in my queue today since 10am!! And i only saw the end of the queue ONCE today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> *UPDATE ON SYMPTOMS...*
> 
> (Spesh for Holly and Crunchie :winkwink:)
> 
> Aswell as SORE BB'S i now have aSORE LEFT ARMPIT!!!
> 
> Not sure if this is a symptom but i think i remember kit_cat saying she had a sore armpit before she got her :bfp:??!!
> 
> Do i have permission to get mildly excited? :blush::haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

You have _my_ permission to get mildly excited.:holly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls i have 8 dayss till testing but think i might wait till xmas eve so ex can b here with me when i do it lol hes getting excited and i said ummm dnt get hopes up as i might not even ov this mth as only just lost baby-s all my kids will never b foorgotten but i am prayingg for my bfp and a sticky baby is that too much to ask for?

You've had alot of heartache:hugs:, sending you tons of :dust:
What O charting do you do? OPKs? temps? You could still O this month...


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx darling 2 wishes for xmas my ex fiance bk and our bfp ( need to get housed for me and him to get bk 2geva but we r still trying for our bfp as we both love each other very much)


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Beef ? ;-( just bought to juicy steaks for tea!! Usually have mine medium-rare do you mean i need to cremayte it now? LOL !! I can imagine the fun your LO is having seeing lots of christmassey things around the home xx

yum yum.It depends if you have toxo immunity or not- I don't so had to be careful. I would cremate it just to be on the safe side!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Morning my Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> And also Night Night to a few of my Turtles from the USA! :winkwink: Sleep well and sweet dreams! :kiss::flower:
> 
> To those of us who are just starting the day I hope everyone has a good one! But I am :cry: that the snow is now melting!! :cry:
> 
> Just a quick update from me as I'm yet again at work! :haha:
> 
> I'm now 3dpo and my main symptom today is very full/heavy feeling bb's! And they are also a tax sore.... Without having to touch them!!! :happydance: :winkwink:
> 
> Thought I'd let u all know as I know how much Crunchie loves ss'ing! :winkwink:
> 
> That's all from me till lunchtime! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> holly is going to love that symptom tis the only one she belives in :happydance:
> 
> my temp didnt go down but I lost all my PMA overnight, have lower back ache and that is so an AF sign for me
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right Crunchie, dem moomin boobs is good sign:thumbup:
> 
> I just had a look at your chart, I don't know what it means when it stays the same.:shrug: Newbie and Littlespy might have an idea. I forgot to take mine today:dohh: It"s still early for AF though, and lots of people have lower backache as a pregnancy symptom....Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Holly!!!
> 
> OMG :haha::haha::haha: "Dem Moomin boobs" :rofl:!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> U sound like u have had a very productive day! :thumbup: I am going to make some cards later if i'm not too tired! :haha: It's been so busy today! And by busy i mean insanely manic!! :wacko: There has been at least 12 people in my queue today since 10am!! And i only saw the end of the queue ONCE today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> *UPDATE ON SYMPTOMS...*
> 
> (Spesh for Holly and Crunchie :winkwink:)
> 
> Aswell as SORE BB'S i now have aSORE LEFT ARMPIT!!!
> 
> Not sure if this is a symptom but i think i remember kit_cat saying she had a sore armpit before she got her :bfp:??!!
> 
> Do i have permission to get mildly excited? :blush::haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> You have _my_ permission to get mildly excited.:holly:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Whoooooooo yeahhhhh!!! I am gonna be SS like mad in the next week or so!! My LP is usually between 10-12 days!! Am i right in thinking that i can test from 9 dpo and have a chance at getting a very faint :bfp:? Or do u think i still have to wait till 14 or 15 dpo? :wacko:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

i dnt use ov charts i dunno how too lol i just guess


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin, ppl DO test and get positives at 9DPO but they also get negatives at 9DPO and go on to get positives later ... I think it all just depends on the person and the quality of test.

However, this is not a group of people who will ever discourage you peeing on a stick!!


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- GET EXCITED!!! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## readytogiveup

readytogiveup said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My reason for asking is i had a shot when i had DS 10 yrs ago as im r-.................and obviously i had i loss in august and being newly preggers im wondering now if i need another shot ??
> 
> Is this what may of caused my mc? And could the same happen again:nope:
> 
> I did explain this to my gp when i had mc but she didnt really say anything to answer my question just kinda these things happen .but is my own body destroying my beans ?? HELP CONFUSED x x:cry:
> 
> hi sorry to intrude but i am rhesus D neg as well and also had miscarriage in aug. i really dont think the rhesus have anything to do with miscarriage, i had my youngest son 4yrs ago and the anti d they gave me then killed the antibodies left behind from the pregnancy. once pregnant these days you are offered 2 anti d jabs during pregnancy plus the one after also if you have a fall most clinics will give you anti d too combat any escapee dangerous cells. i hope this helps a little. congratulations, i can only imagine how nervous you must be wanting to make sure all the bases are covered.. good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...

when you see the midwife she will tell you when they will give it if you ask her cant exactly remem think was about 4 or 5 month so you have a while x


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> thanx darling 2 wishes for xmas my ex fiance bk and our bfp ( need to get housed for me and him to get bk 2geva but we r still trying for our bfp as we both love each other very much)

:hugs: hun that is the nicest wish xmas ever.....not meaning to pry but is that why you parted due to you not living together?:flower:


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Moomin, ppl DO test and get positives at 9DPO but they also get negatives at 9DPO and go on to get positives later ... I think it all just depends on the person and the quality of test.
> 
> However, this is not a group of people who will ever discourage you peeing on a stick!!

:thumbup: Yeah that makes sense hun! Sorry it's been a long day! :haha: 

My turtles are fab!! :happydance::happydance: Even if we do like seeing eachother's pee sticks! :haha::rofl:

Just a quick question hun.... Did u give me the code for my piccy? Just wasn't sure if i missed your post with it on? :winkwink::flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

OK here;s an OT question for you all:

What facial moisturiser do you use?

I'm nearly out of mine, I'm using Estee Lauder at the moment and it's lovely. I think I might stick with it.


----------



## new mummy2010

readytogiveup said:


> readytogiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My reason for asking is i had a shot when i had DS 10 yrs ago as im r-.................and obviously i had i loss in august and being newly preggers im wondering now if i need another shot ??
> 
> Is this what may of caused my mc? And could the same happen again:nope:
> 
> I did explain this to my gp when i had mc but she didnt really say anything to answer my question just kinda these things happen .but is my own body destroying my beans ?? HELP CONFUSED x x:cry:
> 
> hi sorry to intrude but i am rhesus D neg as well and also had miscarriage in aug. i really dont think the rhesus have anything to do with miscarriage, i had my youngest son 4yrs ago and the anti d they gave me then killed the antibodies left behind from the pregnancy. once pregnant these days you are offered 2 anti d jabs during pregnancy plus the one after also if you have a fall most clinics will give you anti d too combat any escapee dangerous cells. i hope this helps a little. congratulations, i can only imagine how nervous you must be wanting to make sure all the bases are covered.. good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> when you see the midwife she will tell you when they will give it if you ask her cant exactly remem think was about 4 or 5 month so you have a while xClick to expand...

Thanks so much hun you have put me mind at rest about that little factor :hugs:x


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Moomin- GET EXCITED!!! :dance: :yipee:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Oh i already am!!! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

new mummy2010 said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> thanx darling 2 wishes for xmas my ex fiance bk and our bfp ( need to get housed for me and him to get bk 2geva but we r still trying for our bfp as we both love each other very much)
> 
> :hugs: hun that is the nicest wish xmas ever.....not meaning to pry but is that why you parted due to you not living together?:flower:Click to expand...

sort of its more the fact we shared a flat with 2 others 3 of us in one room and our hometown saying stuff


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> OK here;s an OT question for you all:
> 
> What facial moisturiser do you use?
> 
> I'm nearly out of mine, I'm using Estee Lauder at the moment and it's lovely. I think I might stick with it.

I use a Simple one... think it's called Light Hydrating Moisturiser! It's nothing fancy as can't afford fancy ones! lol! Think it's about £4 but it's really good as it soaks into your skin really well becuase it's so light and its not greasy! I hate greasy ones! :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin, sorry I didn't mean I'd actually made it yet, I just got the idea to make a NTNP Turtle one. Butttttttt I've not managed to channel my creativity and make one yet, sorry!


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Morning my Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> And also Night Night to a few of my Turtles from the USA! :winkwink: Sleep well and sweet dreams! :kiss::flower:
> 
> To those of us who are just starting the day I hope everyone has a good one! But I am :cry: that the snow is now melting!! :cry:
> 
> Just a quick update from me as I'm yet again at work! :haha:
> 
> I'm now 3dpo and my main symptom today is very full/heavy feeling bb's! And they are also a tax sore.... Without having to touch them!!! :happydance: :winkwink:
> 
> Thought I'd let u all know as I know how much Crunchie loves ss'ing! :winkwink:
> 
> That's all from me till lunchtime! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> holly is going to love that symptom tis the only one she belives in :happydance:
> 
> my temp didnt go down but I lost all my PMA overnight, have lower back ache and that is so an AF sign for me
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right Crunchie, dem moomin boobs is good sign:thumbup:
> 
> I just had a look at your chart, I don't know what it means when it stays the same.:shrug: Newbie and Littlespy might have an idea. I forgot to take mine today:dohh: It"s still early for AF though, and lots of people have lower backache as a pregnancy symptom....Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Holly!!!
> 
> OMG :haha::haha::haha: "Dem Moomin boobs" :rofl:!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> U sound like u have had a very productive day! :thumbup: I am going to make some cards later if i'm not too tired! :haha: It's been so busy today! And by busy i mean insanely manic!! :wacko: There has been at least 12 people in my queue today since 10am!! And i only saw the end of the queue ONCE today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> *UPDATE ON SYMPTOMS...*
> 
> (Spesh for Holly and Crunchie :winkwink:)
> 
> Aswell as SORE BB'S i now have aSORE LEFT ARMPIT!!!
> 
> Not sure if this is a symptom but i think i remember kit_cat saying she had a sore armpit before she got her :bfp:??!!
> 
> Do i have permission to get mildly excited? :blush::haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> You have _my_ permission to get mildly excited.:holly:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Whoooooooo yeahhhhh!!! I am gonna be SS like mad in the next week or so!! My LP is usually between 10-12 days!! Am i right in thinking that i can test from 9 dpo and have a chance at getting a very faint :bfp:? Or do u think i still have to wait till 14 or 15 dpo? :wacko:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Test !!! I would :hugs: and like they say like to look at poas pics lol x


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Moomin, sorry I didn't mean I'd actually made it yet, I just got the idea to make a NTNP Turtle one. Butttttttt I've not managed to channel my creativity and make one yet, sorry!

:dohh::dohh::dohh: No worries hun! Me being my stupid self didn't actually read the post properly when u first wrote it! :dohh::dohh::dohh::haha:

Will look forward to it when u get a chance to make it! :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> thanx darling 2 wishes for xmas my ex fiance bk and our bfp ( need to get housed for me and him to get bk 2geva but we r still trying for our bfp as we both love each other very much)
> 
> :hugs: hun that is the nicest wish xmas ever.....not meaning to pry but is that why you parted due to you not living together?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> sort of its more the fact we shared a flat with 2 others 3 of us in one room and our hometown saying stuffClick to expand...

Oh thats naff huni fx'd for a nice sticky BFP for xmas and little home of your own that sucks :hugs:xx



MoominMumma said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OK here;s an OT question for you all:
> 
> What facial moisturiser do you use?
> 
> I'm nearly out of mine, I'm using Estee Lauder at the moment and it's lovely. I think I might stick with it.
> 
> I use a Simple one... think it's called Light Hydrating Moisturiser! It's nothing fancy as can't afford fancy ones! lol! Think it's about £4 but it's really good as it soaks into your skin really well becuase it's so light and its not greasy! I hate greasy ones! :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I use a johnsons holiday skin one for faces it gives me a healthy glow especially in these winter mths x x


----------



## want2bamum86

how many bfp we got so far tthis mth?


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning turtle girls!!


----------



## MoominMumma

new mummy2010 said:


> Test !!! I would :hugs: and like they say like to look at poas pics lol x

Thanks hun! I'm not sure if u meant :test: now? As i would love to but i'm only 3 dpo!! So think it would be a tad bit early for that! :haha::winkwink:

:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hunni i hope so i have loved him for 15 yrs since i was 9 lol been on n off since i was 13 he is my soul mate my only one


----------



## want2bamum86

Mollykins said:


> Good morning turtle girls!!


morning eh? its 17.18 here


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Good morning turtle girls!!

:hi: Good Mooooorning Molly!!! :hi:

Did u have a nice :sleep:?

While u have been in the land of :sleep: i've been hard at work all day! :haha::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

want2bamum86 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning turtle girls!!
> 
> 
> morning eh? its 17.18 hereClick to expand...

:rofl: She lives in the USA hun! :thumbup:

Oh and :hi:.... welcome to the loonies that are the Turtles! :happydance:

Really sorry to hear about your MC's :cry::hugs:

Sending lots of :dust: your way and FX'd that u get your :bfp: for xmas!! :hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

want2bamum86 said:


> thanx hunni i hope so i have loved him for 15 yrs since i was 9 lol been on n off since i was 13 he is my soul mate my only one

Awwww thats so sweet! :kiss::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin here you go!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/moomin.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/moomin.gif

One for Mollykins WHICH SHE WONT NEED BC SHE'LL BE SPERMINATED THIS MONTH

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/april.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/april.gif


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning turtle girls!!
> 
> :hi: Good Mooooorning Molly!!! :hi:
> 
> Did u have a nice :sleep:?
> 
> While u have been in the land of :sleep: i've been hard at work all day! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Ahh yes... I went to bed as some of you were waking but regardless, I had a restful 6 hours of sleep. As anyone heard of Trinity yet? I know she has had a busy day with her LO's birthday party but I worry...


----------



## Sarachka

oh and holly i found a photo of you and DH out and about in Paris on your bikes!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_kzvp2rX2x81qzyrwvo1_500.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Ah Sarachka- you strike us with your brill artwork once again. I loves it! :winkwink: I shall put it on hold until the end of this cycle though. :hugs2:


----------



## Sarachka

BTW I made this one for someone else but anyone can feel free to use it:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/xmasbfp.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Test !!! I would :hugs: and like they say like to look at poas pics lol x
> 
> Thanks hun! I'm not sure if u meant :test: now? As i would love to but i'm only 3 dpo!! So think it would be a tad bit early for that! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:blush::haha:um think im getting my posts confused .who is 9 DPO and wanting to know if it was to early to test?:shrug:



want2bamum86 said:


> thanx hunni i hope so i have loved him for 15 yrs since i was 9 lol been on n off since i was 13 he is my soul mate my only one

ahhhhhhhh thats so sweet :cry:....i hope your dream comes true :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtle Girls :hi:
Sorry to worry you with my silence - just had a very busy day!

I had a thought yesterday (which applies to someone who was asking about Rh earlier - can't remember who after catching up on all the posts!):
I'm Rh-. My first 2 were also Rh- so i didn't need an anti-D shot. When I had my 3rd, the midwife I had then went straight to another birth from my house and she forgot to send in the blood work. At the time it didn't seem to really matter because I wasn't planning on having more children. 

I told my midwife that I work with this last night so she phoned a gynae this morning who said that if my youngest is Rh+ then I may have antibodies which may have cause the mc. In any case, with the mc I needed to have an anti-D jab. So she organised a script for me and I went to the hospital to get it. Cost over R600!!!

Anyway, i went up to maternity to ask one of the sisters to give it to me - hard to jab it into my own bum! I've worked with this sister on a few births but we've never really chatted. Anyway, after she gave me the shot she asked me if she could pray for me in Zulu that I wouldn't have another miscarriage. I'm not Christian but it just seemed like such a sweet, heartfelt thing to do, so I said yes. She put her one hand over my womb (which is horribly swollen - cruel that I look about 4 months pregnant!) and the other arm around me and started to pray. The only part I understood was "Jesus of Nazareth" ....until she started "casting out the demon in the name of Jesus"!!!! Turns out she's a Zionist and this is normal procedure. Still, it was very touching (in a weird, exorcists kind of way), and needless to say, it made me cry

I'm going to probably see the gynae next week but I don't really want to try anything til next year

The party went well. LO had a fab time...he couldn't believe everyone brought him a present. He kept telling me "they're all very mine!" :haha:
It was hard seeing everyone though

I'm thoroughly exhausted. The bleeding has slowed down and no more 'bits' (sorry if tmi but it was shocking and disturbing). Still very very dizzy but I think it's my blood pressure

:hugs: Thanks for all your care and concern and support :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Trinity so glad to hear from you!!! aww it sounds like your LO had an awesome birthday.

we love you!


----------



## MoominMumma

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtle Girls :hi:
> Sorry to worry you with my silence - just had a very busy day!
> 
> I had a thought yesterday (which applies to someone who was asking about Rh earlier - can't remember who after catching up on all the posts!):
> I'm Rh-. My first 2 were also Rh- so i didn't need an anti-D shot. When I had my 3rd, the midwife I had then went straight to another birth from my house and she forgot to send in the blood work. At the time it didn't seem to really matter because I wasn't planning on having more children.
> 
> I told my midwife that I work with this last night so she phoned a gynae this morning who said that if my youngest is Rh+ then I may have antibodies which may have cause the mc. In any case, with the mc I needed to have an anti-D jab. So she organised a script for me and I went to the hospital to get it. Cost over R600!!!
> 
> Anyway, i went up to maternity to ask one of the sisters to give it to me - hard to jab it into my own bum! I've worked with this sister on a few births but we've never really chatted. Anyway, after she gave me the shot she asked me if she could pray for me in Zulu that I wouldn't have another miscarriage. I'm not Christian but it just seemed like such a sweet, heartfelt thing to do, so I said yes. She put her one hand over my womb (which is horribly swollen - cruel that I look about 4 months pregnant!) and the other arm around me and started to pray. The only part I understood was "Jesus of Nazareth" ....until she started "casting out the demon in the name of Jesus"!!!! Turns out she's a Zionist and this is normal procedure. Still, it was very touching (in a weird, exorcists kind of way), and needless to say, it made me cry
> 
> I'm going to probably see the gynae next week but I don't really want to try anything til next year
> 
> The party went well. LO had a fab time...he couldn't believe everyone brought him a present. He kept telling me "they're all very mine!" :haha:
> It was hard seeing everyone though
> 
> I'm thoroughly exhausted. The bleeding has slowed down and no more 'bits' (sorry if tmi but it was shocking and disturbing). Still very very dizzy but I think it's my blood pressure
> 
> :hugs: Thanks for all your care and concern and support :hugs:

:thumbup: Glad that you're ok SQM!!! :thumbup: 

Still sending you BIG :hugs: and :kiss:!

That was a very nice thing that your collegue did for you! It must have been quite scary with the whole "casting out the demon" thing but also quite comforting knowing that the "evilness" is being destroyed... I'm not religious but i really believe in spirits and ghosts... and especially Angels! 

I was born at 25 weeks and i was only 1lb 12oz! I was a twin but unfortunately he was born an hour before me and he was only 1lb 9oz and he didn't survive! :cry::cry: All my family and my Mum have always said to me that at the exact moment that Robert died, ALL the numbers on my monitors DOUBLED!! It was as if he was putting the last of his life into me to help me survive!! And here i am 22 (nearly 23) years later!! :thumbup: And i have always believed that he is my guardian angel... many times when i have felt sad or been :cry: i have felt a hand gently touch my head... and i know it is him because no one has been around me at the times when it has happened!! :thumbup:

Anyway enough of my life story :haha::winkwink:

Glad the party went well and your LO enjoyed himself! Did he like the cake? :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OK here;s an OT question for you all:
> 
> What facial moisturiser do you use?
> 
> I'm nearly out of mine, I'm using Estee Lauder at the moment and it's lovely. I think I might stick with it.

I'm using cheapo supermarket Nivea at the mo and have been for about a year, and actually seem to have a pretty good complexion with it, even though I say so myself.:blush: That said, my soap is Clinique, and my moisturiser of choice is also Clinique, it's just pretty expensive. But the soap bar is fab, and lasts ages, and not soooo expensive...


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Moomin here you go!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/moomin.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/moomin.gif

Meant to say before.... THANK YOU SO MUCH SARACHKA!!! It's lovely!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh good Trinitymom, you're back.:flower: I knew you were doing ok, but you know just sometimes the imagination does little mean tricks...I had a moment of worry earlier...And there's nothing like a bit of Zulu exorcism to get things sorted:hugs:

Moomin, a dear best friend of mine was born a twin with a brother, Theo,
who died at birth, and she's always talking about his 'presence' in her life- it's really fascinating I find. And on a less profound note, I agree about greasy moisturiser, hate it! My skin's greasy enough as it is thankyou. I like Simple too but can't get it in France, so have to settle for Nivea!

Sarachka, love the new siggys, especially yours, the Big Boy one!!!!!:haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OK here;s an OT question for you all:
> 
> What facial moisturiser do you use?
> 
> I'm nearly out of mine, I'm using Estee Lauder at the moment and it's lovely. I think I might stick with it.
> 
> I'm using cheapo supermarket Nivea at the mo and have been for about a year, and actually seem to have a pretty good complexion with it, even though I say so myself.:blush: That said, my soap is Clinique, and my moisturiser of choice is also Clinique, it's just pretty expensive. But the soap bar is fab, and lasts ages, and not soooo expensive...Click to expand...

Oh Holly.... i didn't know that Clinique made bars of soap??!! :thumbup:

My mum bought me a Clinique Mineral Foundation for my bday this year (in Jan) and it lasted till July and that was with using it nearly everyday! It was ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS!!! Not that i'm big headed but i got so many compliments on my make up when i was using the foundation! :happydance::blush: But the only thing is... i can't afford it at the mo so i have had to switch to using the maybellene (spelling lol) Super Stay 24hr liquid foundation and although it will do for now... i am DESPERATE to get another Clinique one!!! It was £27 and i know that doesn't sound like much but when you are on a budget it is quite a lot! :dohh::haha:

She also bought me a Benefit Blusher and that was £23.50 and it was the BEST blusher i have ever used! And i also got a lot of compliments when i wore that to! I usually wore both together so i just looked FANTASTIC...even if i do say so myself! :blush::haha: But as with the foundation... i just can't afford it at the mo!! But my birthday is on Jan 29th so i may have to drop her some hints again.... hmmm.... :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Moomin, a dear best friend of mine was born a twin with a brother, Theo,
> who died at birth, and she's always talking about his 'presence' in her life- it's really fascinating I find. And on a less profound note, I agree about greasy moisturiser, hate it! My skin's greasy enough as it is thankyou. I like Simple too but can't get it in France, so have to settle for Nivea!

Yes it is very fascinating... even tho i didn't know him, it comforts me knowing that he is there looking after me! :thumbup:

OMG greasy moisturiser is just the worst! I have combination skin... sometimes it can be dry and other times it can be oily... and by oily i mean "I've just stuck my head in a bowl full of oil" oily! :haha:

You will have to give me your address and i will post you a bottle to try! :thumbup::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OK here;s an OT question for you all:
> 
> What facial moisturiser do you use?
> 
> I'm nearly out of mine, I'm using Estee Lauder at the moment and it's lovely. I think I might stick with it.
> 
> I'm using cheapo supermarket Nivea at the mo and have been for about a year, and actually seem to have a pretty good complexion with it, even though I say so myself.:blush: That said, my soap is Clinique, and my moisturiser of choice is also Clinique, it's just pretty expensive. But the soap bar is fab, and lasts ages, and not soooo expensive...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Holly.... i didn't know that Clinique made bars of soap??!! :thumbup:
> 
> My mum bought me a Clinique Mineral Foundation for my bday this year (in Jan) and it lasted till July and that was with using it nearly everyday! It was ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS!!! Not that i'm big headed but i got so many compliments on my make up when i was using the foundation! :happydance::blush: But the only thing is... i can't afford it at the mo so i have had to switch to using the maybellene (spelling lol) Super Stay 24hr liquid foundation and although it will do for now... i am DESPERATE to get another Clinique one!!! It was £27 and i know that doesn't sound like much but when you are on a budget it is quite a lot! :dohh::haha:
> 
> She also bought me a Benefit Blusher and that was £23.50 and it was the BEST blusher i have ever used! And i also got a lot of compliments when i wore that to! I usually wore both together so i just looked FANTASTIC...even if i do say so myself! :blush::haha: But as with the foundation... i just can't afford it at the mo!! But my birthday is on Jan 29th so i may have to drop her some hints again.... hmmm.... :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

The bar of soap is fab:thumbup: Maybe I don't wash enough but it's still going, and I bought it when I was 3 months pregnant with LO and had BAD spottos! (the moisturiser has long since bitten the dust) I've never worn foundation, I'm a mascara freak. If I could just have one million dollar mascara in my make up bag that would suit me. I use Mabeylline/Loreal supermarket range mascara but one year for Christmas my sis bought me a Christian Dior one, it was AMAZING! Hmmm, that gives me an idea for a pressie request to Santa....


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Moomin, a dear best friend of mine was born a twin with a brother, Theo,
> who died at birth, and she's always talking about his 'presence' in her life- it's really fascinating I find. And on a less profound note, I agree about greasy moisturiser, hate it! My skin's greasy enough as it is thankyou. I like Simple too but can't get it in France, so have to settle for Nivea!
> 
> Yes it is very fascinating... even tho i didn't know him, it comforts me knowing that he is there looking after me! :thumbup:
> 
> OMG greasy moisturiser is just the worst! I have combination skin... sometimes it can be dry and other times it can be oily... and by oily i mean "I've just stuck my head in a bowl full of oil" oily! :haha:
> 
> You will have to give me your address and i will post you a bottle to try! :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I have combination skin too:hugs:
Maybe Clinique is cheaper in France? I'll check out the prices next time I'm in Sephora...and you check them out in Debenhams or wherever, see if there's any gain in posting economy class......


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OK here;s an OT question for you all:
> 
> What facial moisturiser do you use?
> 
> I'm nearly out of mine, I'm using Estee Lauder at the moment and it's lovely. I think I might stick with it.
> 
> I'm using cheapo supermarket Nivea at the mo and have been for about a year, and actually seem to have a pretty good complexion with it, even though I say so myself.:blush: That said, my soap is Clinique, and my moisturiser of choice is also Clinique, it's just pretty expensive. But the soap bar is fab, and lasts ages, and not soooo expensive...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Holly.... i didn't know that Clinique made bars of soap??!! :thumbup:
> 
> My mum bought me a Clinique Mineral Foundation for my bday this year (in Jan) and it lasted till July and that was with using it nearly everyday! It was ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS!!! Not that i'm big headed but i got so many compliments on my make up when i was using the foundation! :happydance::blush: But the only thing is... i can't afford it at the mo so i have had to switch to using the maybellene (spelling lol) Super Stay 24hr liquid foundation and although it will do for now... i am DESPERATE to get another Clinique one!!! It was £27 and i know that doesn't sound like much but when you are on a budget it is quite a lot! :dohh::haha:
> 
> She also bought me a Benefit Blusher and that was £23.50 and it was the BEST blusher i have ever used! And i also got a lot of compliments when i wore that to! I usually wore both together so i just looked FANTASTIC...even if i do say so myself! :blush::haha: But as with the foundation... i just can't afford it at the mo!! But my birthday is on Jan 29th so i may have to drop her some hints again.... hmmm.... :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> The bar of soap is fab:thumbup: Maybe I don't wash enough but it's still going, and I bought it when I was 3 months pregnant with LO and had BAD spottos! (the moisturiser has long since bitten the dust) I've never worn foundation, I'm a mascara freak. If I could just have one million dollar mascara in my make up bag that would suit me. I use Mabeylline/Loreal supermarket range mascara but one year for Christmas my sis bought me a Christian Dior one, it was AMAZING! Hmmm, that gives me an idea for a pressie request to Santa....Click to expand...

Clinique foundation is the best ! I have mega dry skin and its the only one that makes me feel all nice and soft ! but Moomin I know its so spennnnyyy

I use a lovely mac powder and I always get people asking what I have on when I use that but that is SO expensive so thats is just for special occasions ....along with my bliss products 

when I went to USA for my honeymoon all I bought was mac/benefit and bliss 

xxxx

Ps for me you cant beat dermalogica skincare


----------



## Sarachka

I absolutely LOVE my premium beauty. In every other aspect of my life I am a stingey tight-arse but when it comes to cosmetics I LOVE expensive ones.

Holly, I have Dior Show mascara and it is THE.BEST.EVER. Like you I am obsessed with getting my mascara right. I've tried swapping to brands like Maybeline and L'Oreal but they all disappoint. I've had a very good Givenchy one before too and I got a little Estee Lauder sample with my eye and face cream purchase, it seems vere nice too.

I've used the clinique soap before and yup it lasts forever.

If you want a really nice treat for your face, put an asprin on a saucer and add a couple of drops of water so it starts to break up, then add some honey, mix it and pat it onto your face for about 20 minutes. Your skin feels loooooovely after that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Took some pics of my chrimble decs that I made this afternoon...they look a bit minimalist in the photos, but in real life they are fatter and twinkle more! Promise!!! And you can't even see my fake spray snow on my twigs:cry:
 



Attached Files:







048.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









037.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 4









058.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Took some pics of my chrimble decs that I made this afternoon...they look a bit minimalist in the photos, but in real life they are fatter and twinkle more! Promise!!! And you can't even see my fake spray snow on my twigs:cry:

you clever clogs


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm using olay anti wrinkle cream it's lively and thin and for a tenner it lasts a long time. I'm not stuck on a moisturiser yet... I am however set with cosmetics (I'm poor but my mum buys me make up randomly) I like ysl mascara but have the givenchy ine that gets every lash (small brush), I'm like holly and sarachka... I also like the ysl foundation that has a brush on it (as part of the foundation) because it was sooo nice and easy to put it on but I'm currently using a mac foundation courteousy of mum! 

Thanks kit we were alright after I had a rant kind of just thought I 
may as well get over it...

Holly I love your stages of knickers I had it in mind when selecting my underwear this morning we have a house to ourselves tonight (this is rare)... 

Hope my lovely turtle friends have had good days :) I went to my friends 3 year old's birthday party in a pool, it was cold!!


----------



## Crunchie

so I have spent my evening preparing for x factor and doing my tree !
 



Attached Files:







tree 2.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 2









tree.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TrinityMom

I love the Clinique moisturising gel which isn't as oily as the dramatically different moisturiser.

Holly, I love your wreath! It would last precisely a day in our humid heat

These cramps are really crappy. As soon as the pain killers wear off they're back. Consoling myself with Jane austen and Lindor balls :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I love the Clinique moisturising gel which isn't as oily as the dramatically different moisturiser.
> 
> Holly, I love your wreath! It would last precisely a day in our humid heat
> 
> These cramps are really crappy. As soon as the pain killers wear off they're back. Consoling myself with Jane austen and Lindor balls :)

I'm wondering if my wreath will last 'til Christmas! We shall see...I love Lindor balls:munch:

But had my fill of JA coz I studied English Lit, prefer a good contemporary giggle or an aga saga these days :jo:, or a crossword!!

Hope the cramps go away soon XXXX


----------



## firstbaby25

Which jane Austen trinity mom? I tried to read emma once but found it very boring. I love the brontes and I'm currently Reading the portrait of Dorian gray its an interesting little book! Glad you are holding up and that your little boy had a fun time and got spoiled :) we all deserve that sometimes...


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly I regret not studying English. My choice of degree is perhaps my only regret...


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm a bit of a book slut and read just about anything! But I have 4 favourites that I turn to when I need the feeling of a holiday but can't actually take a holiday - my comfort reads
Pride & Prejudice (was watching the movie but it's my best JA) or Sense and Sensibility
Wuthering Heights
Harry Potter Series 
or Twilight Series


----------



## HollyMonkey

Will try the Clinique gel then next time Trinitymom:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtle Girls :hi:
> Sorry to worry you with my silence - just had a very busy day!
> 
> I had a thought yesterday (which applies to someone who was asking about Rh earlier - can't remember who after catching up on all the posts!):
> I'm Rh-. My first 2 were also Rh- so i didn't need an anti-D shot. When I had my 3rd, the midwife I had then went straight to another birth from my house and she forgot to send in the blood work. At the time it didn't seem to really matter because I wasn't planning on having more children.
> 
> I told my midwife that I work with this last night so she phoned a gynae this morning who said that if my youngest is Rh+ then I may have antibodies which may have cause the mc. In any case, with the mc I needed to have an anti-D jab. So she organised a script for me and I went to the hospital to get it. Cost over R600!!!
> 
> Anyway, i went up to maternity to ask one of the sisters to give it to me - hard to jab it into my own bum! I've worked with this sister on a few births but we've never really chatted. Anyway, after she gave me the shot she asked me if she could pray for me in Zulu that I wouldn't have another miscarriage. I'm not Christian but it just seemed like such a sweet, heartfelt thing to do, so I said yes. She put her one hand over my womb (which is horribly swollen - cruel that I look about 4 months pregnant!) and the other arm around me and started to pray. The only part I understood was "Jesus of Nazareth" ....until she started "casting out the demon in the name of Jesus"!!!! Turns out she's a Zionist and this is normal procedure. Still, it was very touching (in a weird, exorcists kind of way), and needless to say, it made me cry
> 
> I'm going to probably see the gynae next week but I don't really want to try anything til next year
> 
> The party went well. LO had a fab time...he couldn't believe everyone brought him a present. He kept telling me "they're all very mine!" :haha:
> It was hard seeing everyone though
> 
> I'm thoroughly exhausted. The bleeding has slowed down and no more 'bits' (sorry if tmi but it was shocking and disturbing). Still very very dizzy but I think it's my blood pressure
> 
> :hugs: Thanks for all your care and concern and support :hugs:

Glad the bleeding has slowed now hun:hugs:, and thanks for the story on the r- situation .How lovely of the MW even if a little strange:cry: you probably feel better for a cry and those lindot balls:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Took some pics of my chrimble decs that I made this afternoon...they look a bit minimalist in the photos, but in real life they are fatter and twinkle more! Promise!!! And you can't even see my fake spray snow on my twigs:cry:


Love the decs very mismisy!!




Crunchie said:


> so I have spent my evening preparing for x factor and doing my tree !

Love the tree is it real?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm a bit of a book slut and read just about anything! But I have 4 favourites that I turn to when I need the feeling of a holiday but can't actually take a holiday - my comfort reads
> Pride & Prejudice (was watching the movie but it's my best JA) or Sense and Sensibility
> Wuthering Heights
> Harry Potter Series
> or Twilight Series

:haha:I had a *huge* urge to reread Wuthering Heights not long ago, I even thought it may have been a pregnancy symptom!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly I regret not studying English. My choice of degree is perhaps my only regret...

And what is this choice?...........Sex studies?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit of a book slut and read just about anything! But I have 4 favourites that I turn to when I need the feeling of a holiday but can't actually take a holiday - my comfort reads
> Pride & Prejudice (was watching the movie but it's my best JA) or Sense and Sensibility
> Wuthering Heights
> Harry Potter Series
> or Twilight Series
> 
> :haha:I had a *huge* urge to reread Wuthering Heights not long ago, I even thought it may have been a pregnancy symptom!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: I love that as a pregnancy symptom! :haha:
Going to take my painkillers and go to bed...and sleep in tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'll give anything a go like you trinitymom! I love harry potter too, twilight and another sci fi series the sword of truth series :) but I like the idea of Reading certain books on holiday so you can get the holiday feeling at home! I wish we could be there to make you feel better! Maybe a glass of wine? 

Holly me and the oh do crosswords we are like the duckworths :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> so I have spent my evening preparing for x factor and doing my tree !

Wow its luvvvvvvly! We're holding out for the tree since it will be a daily NIGHTMARE with LO practising her 'standing' by hanging onto it's tendrils and bringing the whole tree down, and eating pine needles etc etc...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry holly. I studied law it was terribly boring I'd have rather done sex studies! I'm an English type of person I would have done both English lit and Lang if I had done it! I re read wuthering heights not long ago. It was good (heathcliffe in my head Is Daniel craig)...

Night trinity mom have a good rest (without demons) and I hope you are pain free in the morning...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'll give anything a go like you trinitymom! I love harry potter too, twilight and another sci fi series the sword of truth series :) but I like the idea of Reading certain books on holiday so you can get the holiday feeling at home! I wish we could be there to make you feel better! Maybe a glass of wine?
> 
> Holly me and the oh do crosswords we are like the duckworths :)

Are the Duckworth's on Coronation street? I'm so out of touch with English popular culture:cry: I listen to Radio 4 Long Wave all day though, and am an Archer's fan. Anyone listen to the Archer's? Helen and Emma are both pregnant. Archers Omnibus tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Night Trinity have a peaceful sleep x


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sorry holly. I studied law it was terribly boring I'd have rather done sex studies! I'm an English type of person I would have done both English lit and Lang if I had done it! I re read wuthering heights not long ago. It was good (heathcliffe in my head Is Daniel craig)...
> 
> Night trinity mom have a good rest (without demons) and I hope you are pain free in the morning...

I used to fancy Heathcliff. I think that's why I wanted to re read it, see if I still fancy him:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit of a book slut and read just about anything! But I have 4 favourites that I turn to when I need the feeling of a holiday but can't actually take a holiday - my comfort reads
> Pride & Prejudice (was watching the movie but it's my best JA) or Sense and Sensibility
> Wuthering Heights
> Harry Potter Series
> or Twilight Series
> 
> :haha:I had a *huge* urge to reread Wuthering Heights not long ago, I even thought it may have been a pregnancy symptom!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I love that as a pregnancy symptom! :haha:
> Going to take my painkillers and go to bed...and sleep in tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...

Sleep tight Trinitymom. As my obgyn said to me when I miscarried- "your body is going through the equivalent of a car crash"! So get lots of bed rest my lovely :hugs::kiss::sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet you England ladies are going to be enjoying Simon Factor soon. Want want want:brat::hissy::brat:

I may have crap telly here...but I do have good wine:loopy:so can't complain. Would love a bit of x factor though:serenade:


----------



## want2bamum86

i hate x factor


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:

I hate Xfactor its naff :haha: :) and only thing i watch on tv is CSI haha :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

hate x factor !!!!!

everyone fancies simon a little bit ! come on........ ADMIT IT :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:

Ribbit:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I agree it's naff but I like naff things:shrug: I'm off to bed.[-(

Big hugs to all, especially Molly and Newbie, because my hours are out of sync with yours, so I feel we haven't chatted much.:hugs: Monday morning I will be up really early and we can catch up!!


Good night my luvverlies:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:
> 
> Ribbit:haha:Click to expand...

Ribbit yourself. 
At least I'm a normal frog and not a Frankenfrog like you would be if you lived in France


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:
> 
> Ribbit:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ribbit yourself.
> At least I'm a normal frog and not a Frankenfrog like you would be if you lived in FranceClick to expand...

at least my legs wouldnt be eaten :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> hate x factor !!!!!
> 
> everyone fancies simon a little bit ! come on........ ADMIT IT :growlmad:

I admit:blush: Simon and Heathcliff:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:
> 
> I hate Xfactor its naff :haha: :) and only thing i watch on tv is CSI haha :happydance:Click to expand...

What's CSI?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hate x factor !!!!!
> 
> everyone fancies simon a little bit ! come on........ ADMIT IT :growlmad:
> 
> I admit:blush: Simon and Heathcliff:wacko:Click to expand...

swoooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn

I also Fancy dermot but he is short.....not alowed to fancy short men


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:
> 
> Ribbit:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ribbit yourself.
> At least I'm a normal frog and not a Frankenfrog like you would be if you lived in FranceClick to expand...
> 
> at least my legs wouldnt be eaten :haha:Click to expand...

too chewy.


----------



## Sarachka

OH has come home in a terrible mood and is taking it out on his xbox FIFA players. We've heard his favourite angry phrase "[email protected]@rd!" a lot. 

Here's our christmas tree! Note the matryoshka doll at the top!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/77912ef8.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> OH has come home in a terrible mood and is taking it out on his xbox FIFA players. We've heard his favourite angry phrase "bitch*******!" a lot.
> 
> Here's our christmas tree! Note the matryoshka doll at the top!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/77912ef8.jpg

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh luverly


----------



## x-ginge-x

thats a pretty tree :D and CSI is crime scene investigation holly


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Your decorations are fab! Don't be sad. 

Trinity- Very good to hear from you sweets. I knwo you had a busy day but hey, you made it through alive! (Must have been the Zulu exorcism! :winkwink: ) I am also not religious and more often than not, it is the thought behind the prayer; I know they are praying because that is their way of saying they care. :hugs: Oh and please pass the lindor balls! :flower:

Ladies... running the risk of being ostracized... I don't wear make up. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:
> 
> Ribbit:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ribbit yourself.
> At least I'm a normal frog and not a Frankenfrog like you would be if you lived in FranceClick to expand...

Hooollllyyyy.... now that's not nice. We talked about this before did we not? tsk tsk.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:
> 
> Ribbit:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ribbit yourself.
> At least I'm a normal frog and not a Frankenfrog like you would be if you lived in FranceClick to expand...
> 
> at least my legs wouldnt be eaten :haha:Click to expand...

Oh Crunchie.... :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Very pretty trees Crunchie and Sarachka! :thumbup:

We've started/almost finished decorating the house and had to stop before we decorated the tree because we have some people coming to deliver our new sofa and loveseat. :dance: So... having caught up I have a little bit of time to chat before I am off again!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Your decorations are fab! Don't be sad.
> 
> Trinity- Very good to hear from you sweets. I knwo you had a busy day but hey, you made it through alive! (Must have been the Zulu exorcism! :winkwink: ) I am also not religious and more often than not, it is the thought behind the prayer; I know they are praying because that is their way of saying they care. :hugs: Oh and please pass the lindor balls! :flower:
> 
> Ladies... running the risk of being ostracized... I don't wear make up. :shock:

I don't wear make-up either and my mositurizer is clearskin by avon :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly I don't wear make up unless we go out. I think this is why I can get expensive make up as presents and make it last I don't wear it for work and as we speak I am sat here make up less! Hi molly... Are you good? What are you doing? What time is it for you?


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok you all hate me and are watching x factor. So I'll just go crawl under a stone and watch Eurotrash telly all on my own like a loser frog:sad2:
> 
> Ribbit:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ribbit yourself.
> At least I'm a normal frog and not a Frankenfrog like you would be if you lived in FranceClick to expand...
> 
> at least my legs wouldnt be eaten :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Crunchie.... :nope:Click to expand...

sorrrryyyy molly :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly I don't wear make up unless we go out. I think this is why I can get expensive make up as presents and make it last I don't wear it for work and as we speak I am sat here make up less! Hi molly... Are you good? What are you doing? What time is it for you?

Hello Firstbaby! :hi: 

I am well, thank you. :) Excited to be getting ready for Christmas and for our new sofa and loveseat to arrive. Which is what I am doing now... watching some university football (only because OH and the girls are :haha: ), waiting for the sofa and loveseat, and typing to you lovely turtles. :hugs: It is currently 1446 here. :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo lovelies :hi:, hope you all are having a good weekend :flower:.
Hmmmm ... Lindor balls, still have some in our sweetie cupboard. Anyone :winkwink:?
Ginge, I looove CSI. And Criminal minds and Bones.
And books by american Harlan Coben (have all of them).
X factor - I watch only auditions.
Moisturiser - Nivea Q10 light

TrinityMom, have a speedy recovery, so maybe you can give it a go next year? Thinking of you :hugs:.
Holly, lovely picture on your avatar. 
Lots of hugs to all of you, my lovely turtle friends :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Helloooo lovelies :hi:, hope you all are having a good weekend :flower:.
> Hmmmm ... Lindor balls, still have some in our sweetie cupboard. Anyone :winkwink:?
> Ginge, I looove CSI. And Criminal minds and Bones.
> And books by american Harlan Coben (have all of them).
> X factor - I watch only auditions.
> Moisturiser - Nivea Q10 light
> 
> TrinityMom, have a speedy recovery, so maybe you can give it a go next year? Thinking of you :hugs:.
> Holly, lovely picture on your avatar.
> Lots of hugs to all of you, my lovely turtle friends :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

I LOVE Bones! That sounds horrible out of context. :haha: Oh and yes! I want want want lindor balls!! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

How are you tonight Emandi?


----------



## Sarachka

I'm never without make up really. Since OH moved in I even sleep in it. Terrible I know, but I look so old and tired without concealor and mascara that I just cant bring myself to be bare faced infront of him. He thinks it's ridiculous and has been known to attack me with a facial wipe and remove it under force lol. 

Btw for anyone wanting bargains check out www.cheapsmells.com


----------



## firstbaby25

That is rather funny! How old are you sarachka if you don't mind me asking? 

Molly I am glad you are well and your day is going so well. I have just jumped on my laptop before bed... I got up as you were going to be so it's been a long day you have had a nights sleep a full morning and some afternoon :( i'm very excited for my bed...

I don't watch x factor nor do I have a secret thing for Simon Cowell I probably like other people that I shouldn't though. Not that I can think of any... 

I'm getting a cold so the OH has let me come to get sleep I have this thing where if I breathe loud I can't sleep in a room with someone (my sister hates loud breathers and she's brought me down with it- so i worry that he is like her and I am keeping him awake!) So I best use it *yawns*

Night turtle friends :) btw I think I have entered my fertile period we celebrated with some good old fashioned fun. I am full of PMA for this cycle :)


----------



## Sarachka

OH and I are both 28 yrs old ... And starting to look it!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Firstbaby! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka! 28 is not old AND you are beautiful without make up. :hugs2:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> How are you tonight Emandi?

I am sorry my lovely :flower:. Didn't catch your post :flower:.
Emily is still poorly, she's got horrible cold. Looks like I'm catching it too :wacko:.
I have a news.
I'm afraid I will be not joining you for december :loopy: madness. DH and I decided to have a little break. Don't think my body works well since MC. Also my DH will be working awfully lot until christmas, I won't see him much :nope: :cry:. I'll be still monitoring my O and LP tho. And of course cheering on my fellow turtles :winkwink:.
Hope we will have lots of christmas :bfp:. :happydance:
I might be back in january.
Molly, I really wish you'll get lucky this month :hugs:.


----------



## emandi

Good morning pretty turtles :flower:, have a lovely sunday :bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning Turtles 

have a great day, I plan to spend the day feeling christmassy and having a nice starbucks whilst mooching around some shops 

take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies! 

I had a lovely sleep and morning so far... We are house sitting my mum's cats so we have a house and it gets us excited for living in ours (we have lived together before so this is really hard). My OH is living up to the 'fertile period' dancing :thumbup:

Crunchie do you have a cafe nero? They do an amaretto latte at christmas and you get a free biscuit and it's sweet, delicious and christmassy :coffee: Have a lovely day though we did the town thing yesterday it was nice...

Emandi, that sounds cool you can have :drunk: fun over christmas. In fact this is the reason I will :test: on Christmas day if I haven't seen :witch: in order for me to have drunken fun or a damn good reason why I am not :winkwink:

Sarachka. You probably don't look 28! Nor will make up in bed sove this if it's true, wrinkles are caused by drying your skin out (apparently) and make up in bed won't help! I used your christmas :bfp: thingy I looove it, thanks. It helps with PMA!

I'm sad that we're going to have to go out and I have no phone and i'm working stacking shelves tomorrow (the joys...) so i'm really going to miss you guys!!


----------



## Sarachka

Looks. Lovely jaynie. Maybe I'll make your own one with your names on it.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to have a nice bubble bath and then head over to HobbyCraft to have a look a what they've got to offer. I'm going to attempt to make some Christmas cards this year definitely for OH and nephew as they'll be nice keepsakes.


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I had a lovely sleep and morning so far... We are house sitting my mum's cats so we have a house and it gets us excited for living in ours (we have lived together before so this is really hard). My OH is living up to the 'fertile period' dancing :thumbup:
> 
> Crunchie do you have a cafe nero? They do an amaretto latte at christmas and you get a free biscuit and it's sweet, delicious and christmassy :coffee: Have a lovely day though we did the town thing yesterday it was nice...
> 
> Emandi, that sounds cool you can have :drunk: fun over christmas. In fact this is the reason I will :test: on Christmas day if I haven't seen :witch: in order for me to have drunken fun or a damn good reason why I am not :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka. You probably don't look 28! Nor will make up in bed sove this if it's true, wrinkles are caused by drying your skin out (apparently) and make up in bed won't help! I used your christmas :bfp: thingy I looove it, thanks. It helps with PMA!
> 
> I'm sad that we're going to have to go out and I have no phone and i'm working stacking shelves tomorrow (the joys...) so i'm really going to miss you guys!!

Oh that cofffeeee sounds good ! I do love the starbucks toffee nut latte in a red cup ....my fav :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all, just, it's midday here...

I've been for and hour and half run in the snowy forest this morning, gorgeous. 

Your tree looks great Sarachka, and I'm sure you do without makeup!! I'm 35 and go without so I'm sure you can! Mind you I remember the ages of 27, 28 and 29 being a bit weird like that- kind of inbetween ages. I felt old but didn't actually have the status of someone actually in their 30's, I feel more comfortable now with my age than I did at 28! I'm not fussed at home without makeup but I do like to have a touch of eyemake up on when I go out...never know who you might meet. Although this morning in the forest I met a very sexy friend of DH's, who was also running. No make up, red faced, damn damn.:blush: 

Good luck at work Jaynie:thumbup:

Sorry Molly for having lost my cool with crunchie. She does provoke me somewhat. But I'll be nice to her today, promise:friends:

Emandi:flower: that sounds a good idea, to give your mind and body a break from ttc. I can manage this month (won't be mentioning the O word to DH though!) but might have a breather for january if it hasn't worked...

I'm having a lovely strong anti baby making coffee with cream in it:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchiiiieeeeeeeeeee, I see your temp has snuck up a little?:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to have a nice bubble bath and then head over to HobbyCraft to have a look a what they've got to offer. I'm going to attempt to make some Christmas cards this year definitely for OH and nephew as they'll be nice keepsakes.

It's so christmassy, what fun! Enjoy making your cards, send us pics when you've finished!
Are you going to make one for your oompa lumpa neighbour?:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchiiiieeeeeeeeeee, I see your temp has snuck up a little?:thumbup:

I have not enjoyed this 2ww at all !!! I keep feeling positive and then I get a feeling of dread !!! Ahhhhhhhh I'm turning into a real loooooonnnn
Your exercise routine is quite amazing


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Morning Turtles!! :hi:

How are we all today? :flower:

Sarachka!!!! I am sooo jealous of you right now!!!

I LOVE HOBBYCRAFT!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry: It's my second fave shop.... my ultimate fave is a shop called The Glitter Pot which is just down the road from me and sooooo good!!! :happydance::thumbup:

Check out.... www.theglitterpot.co.uk and see what you think! My SM is jealous of me as she lives about 25 mins from me and she loves the glitter pot and is always ordering from their website but has never been to the shop before! :haha::winkwink:

Just a quick OT question for my Turtles....

I need to get a new foundation today and i want to try a new one but i have nooo idea what to go for?!! My skin is quite pale so i usually use Ivory shade but... not meaning to make anyone laugh.... many of the ivory shades i try make me look as yelllow as Marge Simpson!!! :dohh::blush::blush: 

Anyone know a good Ivory Shade that won't earn me a place on The Simpsons? :thumbup::haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin try body shop or benefit and ask the assistants to put some on you. If you have yellow undertones in your skin they will be able to counteract that with a base primer - often they are green! Clarins beauty flash balm is an AWESOME illuminated that brightens your skin. I don't wear foundation but I do use flash balm if I want a more healthy glow.


----------



## Crunchie

I can't Remember who said they liked 16 & pregnant ... But there is new
Teen mom on MTV tonight xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles

I slept until 10am today!!! 11 hours sleep...and i feel like I got about 2! I was planning on going to work tomorrow but i think I'll skip it. Go to Tarq's birthday ring at school then come home and laze about

I made a xmas wreathe and we put up the fibreoptic tree. As soon as they start selling the real trees we'll get one and put it up. I'll post pics just now

Off to the shops now to buy cake for birthday ring - too tired to bake!

Oh, and I like the Almay Smartshade foundation - give cover but doesn't look caked on

I think I'v eaten my body weight in junk food...not good!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trinitymom junk food is ideal at a time like this. We eat a lot of junk at the weekend too but are very conscientious in the week... Good to hear from you I think a little day off work sounds like a great idea!

I found a charger for my phone :)


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> I can't Remember who said they liked 16 & pregnant ... But there is new
> Teen mom on MTV tonight xxx

Me!! Yes Ive been watching the new season, love it! Do you watch it? Apparently Caitlynn and Tyler meet Carly in one episode. I'm sure I'll cry loads at that. Have you also seen "Baby High" which is a similar sort of thing following the lives of students at a school for teen mums.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I can't Remember who said they liked 16 & pregnant ... But there is new
> Teen mom on MTV tonight xxx
> 
> Me!! Yes Ive been watching the new season, love it! Do you watch it? Apparently Caitlynn and Tyler meet Carly in one episode. I'm sure I'll cry loads at that. Have you also seen "Baby High" which is a similar sort of thing following the lives of students at a school for teen mums.Click to expand...

Only saw the advert today so series linked it today lol !!!! First one tonight ..... When is baby high on ?? That sounds brilliant


----------



## Sarachka

No this new season of teen mom is about 3 episodes in. Baby high is on Saturdays I think. I'll look it up, I only caught it once


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> No this new season of teen mom is about 3 episodes in. Baby high is on Saturdays I think. I'll look it up, I only caught it once

Oh nooooo I have missed 3 episodes ... I only had MTV on whilst I was doing the tree So
I could listen to Xmas
Songs !!!


----------



## Sarachka

MTV does looooads of catch ups so you'll be able to find them don't worry.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :wave:

Just checking in. Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday...although by the sounds of it you all are! :thumbup:

I've just been on a 2 hour bike ride with OH which was somewhat bracing in the sub zero weather, but lovely and definitely blew the cobwebs away!! We stopped at the lakeside for a hot choc with whipped cream and marshmallows so not entirely sure it fits in with my overall healthy eating/exercise regime? :shrug:

TrinityMom....glad you're doing ok, and enjoy that junk food, you've earned some time off the healthy track!

Holly, I wish I could run but think it's just a little too full on right now so am opting for walking/cycling. You really are the fitness Queen of this thread!!

Emandi....really sorry you and Emily are feeling under the weather..hope it doesn't last too much longer and you have a lovely healthy festive season :flower:

Sarachka...get you making your own cards you clever girl. Bet they'll be luverly!

Crunchie...keep the PMA going, you've done well so far :thumbup:

And all other lovelies, love and good stuff to y'all :hugs:

x


----------



## emandi

Thank you Kit cat :hugs:.
Can't believe you are already in your 10th week! It looks like you will enter your 2.trimester before new year. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Look after yourself and your little stuffed olive :winkwink:.
:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Back from my hobbycraft trip. I bought some ribbon, scissors to cut the paper squiggly, and some craft adhesive dots. 

Think I'm going to ask my sister for some things like glue gun etc for xmas as I haven't told her anything I want.


----------



## Sarachka

Back from my hobbycraft trip. I bought some ribbon, scissors to cut the paper squiggly, and some craft adhesive dots. 

Think I'm going to ask my sister for some things like glue gun etc for xmas as I haven't told her anything I want.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunchiiiieeeeeeeeeee, I see your temp has snuck up a little?:thumbup:
> 
> I have not enjoyed this 2ww at all !!! I keep feeling positive and then I get a feeling of dread !!! Ahhhhhhhh I'm turning into a real loooooonnnn
> Your exercise routine is quite amazingClick to expand...

I hated my last 2ww too!:growlmad: My exercise routine's not really that amazing, I'm a bit of a sunday sports person since having :baby: Before baby I did lots of competitive running and triathlon, but I now have less time and inclination.:blush: And my perineum suffered a bit during the birth, so I'm only just back into running! I might prepare a competition, in the hope that Sod's Law will intervene and I'll be pregnant so not be able to do it!!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- When are you going to :test:

Emandi- I'm sorry to hear that Emily is still doing so poorly. Also sorry to hear that YOU are not feeling sickly. :hugs: to you.

Holly- I am also having a strong anti-baby making coffee with cream :thumbup: It's quite nice. And it's not use arguing with us... you are, indeed, the fitness queen. 

Trinity- I am so glad you got to sleep for so long, despite it only feeling like 2 hours. And hey- forgive yourself the junk food yeah? :hugs:

Good morning ladies! :coffee:
The sofa and love seat set came last night :happydance: I know I may have mentioned it last night but I'm still really excited! :dance: Plans for today: grocery shopping, frankensoup making, tree decorating, house cleaning, laundry, and generally spending time together before my OH goes out of town tomorrow for work. I really am tired of seeing him leave every week. :( And if he has to go out of town again the following week, we will completely MISS my O. :cry: Okay pity party over.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies it looks like I was right and I ovd on cd18 which means im in my 2 ww and 2dpo already :haha: Oh an tea tonight is mashed potato with belly pork slice and sausages with gravy


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Just checking in. Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday...although by the sounds of it you all are! :thumbup:
> 
> I've just been on a 2 hour bike ride with OH which was somewhat bracing in the sub zero weather, but lovely and definitely blew the cobwebs away!! We stopped at the lakeside for a hot choc with whipped cream and marshmallows so not entirely sure it fits in with my overall healthy eating/exercise regime? :shrug:
> 
> TrinityMom....glad you're doing ok, and enjoy that junk food, you've earned some time off the healthy track!
> 
> Holly, I wish I could run but think it's just a little too full on right now so am opting for walking/cycling. You really are the fitness Queen of this thread!!
> 
> Emandi....really sorry you and Emily are feeling under the weather..hope it doesn't last too much longer and you have a lovely healthy festive season :flower:
> 
> Sarachka...get you making your own cards you clever girl. Bet they'll be luverly!
> 
> Crunchie...keep the PMA going, you've done well so far :thumbup:
> 
> And all other lovelies, love and good stuff to y'all :hugs:
> 
> x

That sounds soooo fun Kit, hope you had warm gloves and thick socks, there's quite a wind chill factor on a bike! :bike:And no you deffo shouldn't run! I know some docs say its fine and I have friends who have run marathons pregnant, but I _really wouldn't recommend it_- I'm sure it was a factor in my miscarrying:cry: What comes after the stuffed olive stage? I think I can see a lime...??


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Well ladies it looks like I was right and I ovd on cd18 which means im in my 2 ww and 2dpo already :haha: Oh an tea tonight is mashed potato with belly pork slice and sausages with gravy

I would say "welcome to the 2ww" but I'm waiting to O, so Crunchie will have to do that for you!! That sounds like deeeeelicious winter fodder. 
My DH went to the market this morning while I was out running and got us salmon steaks, spinach and little cute potatoes. So I will have to go into the kitchen at some point and cook. We've just had some king prawns with a glass of white wine in front of a log fire, yum yum. Had junky lunch though, LO and I had beans and scrambled egg on toast:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Back from my hobbycraft trip. I bought some ribbon, scissors to cut the paper squiggly, and some craft adhesive dots.
> 
> Think I'm going to ask my sister for some things like glue gun etc for xmas as I haven't told her anything I want.

Those squiggly scissors were a wise investment:thumbup: My mum bought me 2 pairs, different squiggles, about 400 years ago and I use them so much!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- When are you going to :test:
> 
> Emandi- I'm sorry to hear that Emily is still doing so poorly. Also sorry to hear that YOU are not feeling sickly. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Holly- I am also having a strong anti-baby making coffee with cream :thumbup: It's quite nice. And it's not use arguing with us... you are, indeed, the fitness queen.
> 
> Trinity- I am so glad you got to sleep for so long, despite it only feeling like 2 hours. And hey- forgive yourself the junk food yeah? :hugs:
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> The sofa and love seat set came last night :happydance: I know I may have mentioned it last night but I'm still really excited! :dance: Plans for today: grocery shopping, frankensoup making, tree decorating, house cleaning, laundry, and generally spending time together before my OH goes out of town tomorrow for work. I really am tired of seeing him leave every week. :( And if he has to go out of town again the following week, we will completely MISS my O. :cry: Okay pity party over.

Oooo, Molly, sorry I didn't say hello earlier...pregnancy brain :dohh: sooo....

:hi: HELLO!!

Can you post a pic of the new sofa and loveseat? :coffee:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey ladies I think I am 8dpo so maybe test on Tuesday but when I was pregnant last time I didn't till 12 dpo so I just don't know 


I sooooooo don't wanna see one line. Have a pre Xmas dinner on the 11th with close friends so at least I can know if I can join in with the champers ! 

So symptoms for 8/9dpo are sore boobies this
Morning but now gone and lots of cm .... Sorry :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Just checking in. Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday...although by the sounds of it you all are! :thumbup:
> 
> I've just been on a 2 hour bike ride with OH which was somewhat bracing in the sub zero weather, but lovely and definitely blew the cobwebs away!! We stopped at the lakeside for a hot choc with whipped cream and marshmallows so not entirely sure it fits in with my overall healthy eating/exercise regime? :shrug:
> 
> TrinityMom....glad you're doing ok, and enjoy that junk food, you've earned some time off the healthy track!
> 
> Holly, I wish I could run but think it's just a little too full on right now so am opting for walking/cycling. You really are the fitness Queen of this thread!!
> 
> Emandi....really sorry you and Emily are feeling under the weather..hope it doesn't last too much longer and you have a lovely healthy festive season :flower:
> 
> Sarachka...get you making your own cards you clever girl. Bet they'll be luverly!
> 
> Crunchie...keep the PMA going, you've done well so far :thumbup:
> 
> And all other lovelies, love and good stuff to y'all :hugs:
> 
> x
> 
> That sounds soooo fun Kit, hope you had warm gloves and thick socks, there's quite a wind chill factor on a bike! :bike:And no you deffo shouldn't run! I know some docs say its fine and I have friends who have run marathons pregnant, but I _really wouldn't recommend it_- I'm sure it was a factor in my miscarrying:cry: What comes after the stuffed olive stage? I think I can see a lime...??Click to expand...

It was really fun and we were well wrapped up but still, as you say, the wind could cut you in two!

Thanks for confirming what I already thought about running....I do 10K races normally but instinctively, I just didn't feel comfortable running.

Hmm, it's not easy to see but I think there's a couple of stages in there before it's a lime.....I definitely think it needs to be at least a prune before a lime??:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Well ladies it looks like I was right and I ovd on cd18 which means im in my 2 ww and 2dpo already :haha: Oh an tea tonight is mashed potato with belly pork slice and sausages with gravy

Welcome welcome to my most horrible 2ww .... Not sure why it is ! But I hope yourS is most fabalous .... Nope I know it will be :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey ladies I think I am 8dpo so maybe test on Tuesday but when I was pregnant last time I didn't till 12 dpo so I just don't know
> 
> 
> I sooooooo don't wanna see one line. Have a pre Xmas dinner on the 11th with close friends so at least I can know if I can join in with the champers !
> 
> So symptoms for 8/9dpo are sore boobies this
> Morning but now gone and lots of cm .... Sorry :blush:

LOVING your symptoms!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- When are you going to :test:
> 
> Emandi- I'm sorry to hear that Emily is still doing so poorly. Also sorry to hear that YOU are not feeling sickly. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Holly- I am also having a strong anti-baby making coffee with cream :thumbup: It's quite nice. And it's not use arguing with us... you are, indeed, the fitness queen.
> 
> Trinity- I am so glad you got to sleep for so long, despite it only feeling like 2 hours. And hey- forgive yourself the junk food yeah? :hugs:
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> The sofa and love seat set came last night :happydance: I know I may have mentioned it last night but I'm still really excited! :dance: Plans for today: grocery shopping, frankensoup making, tree decorating, house cleaning, laundry, and generally spending time together before my OH goes out of town tomorrow for work. I really am tired of seeing him leave every week. :( And if he has to go out of town again the following week, we will completely MISS my O. :cry: Okay pity party over.

Molly you must try to find some time to _sit and relax_ on that lovely new sofa of yours! We need a new sofa, ours is a crappy Ikea one, broken and fixed by DH (which means still broken!) The person sitting on the left sinks down alot further than the person on the right. BUT, it was broken by DH and I during baby making sex when ttc for LO, so all in a good cause:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Just checking in. Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday...although by the sounds of it you all are! :thumbup:
> 
> I've just been on a 2 hour bike ride with OH which was somewhat bracing in the sub zero weather, but lovely and definitely blew the cobwebs away!! We stopped at the lakeside for a hot choc with whipped cream and marshmallows so not entirely sure it fits in with my overall healthy eating/exercise regime? :shrug:
> 
> TrinityMom....glad you're doing ok, and enjoy that junk food, you've earned some time off the healthy track!
> 
> Holly, I wish I could run but think it's just a little too full on right now so am opting for walking/cycling. You really are the fitness Queen of this thread!!
> 
> Emandi....really sorry you and Emily are feeling under the weather..hope it doesn't last too much longer and you have a lovely healthy festive season :flower:
> 
> Sarachka...get you making your own cards you clever girl. Bet they'll be luverly!
> 
> Crunchie...keep the PMA going, you've done well so far :thumbup:
> 
> And all other lovelies, love and good stuff to y'all :hugs:
> 
> x
> 
> That sounds soooo fun Kit, hope you had warm gloves and thick socks, there's quite a wind chill factor on a bike! :bike:And no you deffo shouldn't run! I know some docs say its fine and I have friends who have run marathons pregnant, but I _really wouldn't recommend it_- I'm sure it was a factor in my miscarrying:cry: What comes after the stuffed olive stage? I think I can see a lime...??Click to expand...
> 
> It was really fun and we were well wrapped up but still, as you say, the wind could cut you in two!
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already thought about running....I do 10K races normally but instinctively, I just didn't feel comfortable running.
> 
> Hmm, it's not easy to see but I think there's a couple of stages in there before it's a lime.....I definitely think it needs to be at least a prune before a lime??:shrug:Click to expand...

I think you're right, I think there must be a prune hiding behind the olive. I like 10k's too:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hey ladies I think I am 8dpo so maybe test on Tuesday but when I was pregnant last time I didn't till 12 dpo so I just don't know
> 
> 
> I sooooooo don't wanna see one line. Have a pre Xmas dinner on the 11th with close friends so at least I can know if I can join in with the champers !
> 
> So symptoms for 8/9dpo are sore boobies this
> Morning but now gone and lots of cm .... Sorry :blush:

Remember last month? You had NOOOOO symptoms and were banished by me? This month- *SYMPTOMS!* :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello my lovely Kit! I'm fairly sure you are right... your olive will be a prune before a lime. If you look on your ticker you can see that behind the olive is the blueberry and you went from blueberry to raspberry to olive soo... you will have a lovely lime in a little over a week! :thumbup:

Holly- I am actually set down now on the love seat... I'm certainly dragging my heels on getting this day well and truly started. It is 1005 and my OH is stretched out on the sofa while watching some sort of auction show just awaiting the moment I say, "Okay! Let's go!" :haha: The girls are playing with Alice on the floor in front of us and are being so very sweet. 

Holly and Kit- I am going to post pictures soon... I have to kick my dear OH off the sofa first though. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I think I am 8dpo so maybe test on Tuesday but when I was pregnant last time I didn't till 12 dpo so I just don't know
> 
> 
> I sooooooo don't wanna see one line. Have a pre Xmas dinner on the 11th with close friends so at least I can know if I can join in with the champers !
> 
> So symptoms for 8/9dpo are sore boobies this
> Morning but now gone and lots of cm .... Sorry :blush:
> 
> Remember last month? You had NOOOOO symptoms and were banished by me? This month- *SYMPTOMS!* :happydance::thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

I think my body is playing tricks on me ..... I mean I didn't really have any symptoms when I was preggers and know look I am Turing into a symptom
Bore. :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Just checking in. Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday...although by the sounds of it you all are! :thumbup:
> 
> I've just been on a 2 hour bike ride with OH which was somewhat bracing in the sub zero weather, but lovely and definitely blew the cobwebs away!! We stopped at the lakeside for a hot choc with whipped cream and marshmallows so not entirely sure it fits in with my overall healthy eating/exercise regime? :shrug:
> 
> TrinityMom....glad you're doing ok, and enjoy that junk food, you've earned some time off the healthy track!
> 
> Holly, I wish I could run but think it's just a little too full on right now so am opting for walking/cycling. You really are the fitness Queen of this thread!!
> 
> Emandi....really sorry you and Emily are feeling under the weather..hope it doesn't last too much longer and you have a lovely healthy festive season :flower:
> 
> Sarachka...get you making your own cards you clever girl. Bet they'll be luverly!
> 
> Crunchie...keep the PMA going, you've done well so far :thumbup:
> 
> And all other lovelies, love and good stuff to y'all :hugs:
> 
> x
> 
> That sounds soooo fun Kit, hope you had warm gloves and thick socks, there's quite a wind chill factor on a bike! :bike:And no you deffo shouldn't run! I know some docs say its fine and I have friends who have run marathons pregnant, but I _really wouldn't recommend it_- I'm sure it was a factor in my miscarrying:cry: What comes after the stuffed olive stage? I think I can see a lime...??Click to expand...
> 
> It was really fun and we were well wrapped up but still, as you say, the wind could cut you in two!
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already thought about running....I do 10K races normally but instinctively, I just didn't feel comfortable running.
> 
> Hmm, it's not easy to see but I think there's a couple of stages in there before it's a lime.....I definitely think it needs to be at least a prune before a lime??:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're right, I think there must be a prune hiding behind the olive. I like 10k's too:hugs:Click to expand...

Holly.....just one (albeit rather personal) question if you don't mind? :flower:

You mentioned earlier that due to problems of the "lady garden" variety after LO you could not/did not run?? What was that about? I am looking forward to going back to running after LO arrives.....so is that unlikely? Sorry I'm so stoopid :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Here is the new set... :thumbup: Oh and the stuffed reindeer is from my OH's childhood. :awww:
 



Attached Files:







new sofa.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









stuffed deer.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2









new love seat.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Here is the new set... :thumbup: Oh and the stuffed reindeer is from my OH's childhood. :awww:

Oh Molly...that looks so comfortable I could just jump right on! ENJOY!! :thumbup: Also love the reindeer, he adds some character :winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lovely sofa and cute reindeer too and I feel sooo sick now I have eaten lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Just checking in. Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday...although by the sounds of it you all are! :thumbup:
> 
> I've just been on a 2 hour bike ride with OH which was somewhat bracing in the sub zero weather, but lovely and definitely blew the cobwebs away!! We stopped at the lakeside for a hot choc with whipped cream and marshmallows so not entirely sure it fits in with my overall healthy eating/exercise regime? :shrug:
> 
> TrinityMom....glad you're doing ok, and enjoy that junk food, you've earned some time off the healthy track!
> 
> Holly, I wish I could run but think it's just a little too full on right now so am opting for walking/cycling. You really are the fitness Queen of this thread!!
> 
> Emandi....really sorry you and Emily are feeling under the weather..hope it doesn't last too much longer and you have a lovely healthy festive season :flower:
> 
> Sarachka...get you making your own cards you clever girl. Bet they'll be luverly!
> 
> Crunchie...keep the PMA going, you've done well so far :thumbup:
> 
> And all other lovelies, love and good stuff to y'all :hugs:
> 
> x
> 
> That sounds soooo fun Kit, hope you had warm gloves and thick socks, there's quite a wind chill factor on a bike! :bike:And no you deffo shouldn't run! I know some docs say its fine and I have friends who have run marathons pregnant, but I _really wouldn't recommend it_- I'm sure it was a factor in my miscarrying:cry: What comes after the stuffed olive stage? I think I can see a lime...??Click to expand...
> 
> It was really fun and we were well wrapped up but still, as you say, the wind could cut you in two!
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already thought about running....I do 10K races normally but instinctively, I just didn't feel comfortable running.
> 
> Hmm, it's not easy to see but I think there's a couple of stages in there before it's a lime.....I definitely think it needs to be at least a prune before a lime??:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're right, I think there must be a prune hiding behind the olive. I like 10k's too:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly.....just one (albeit rather personal) question if you don't mind? :flower:
> 
> You mentioned earlier that due to problems of the "lady garden" variety after LO you could not/did not run?? What was that about? I am looking forward to going back to running after LO arrives.....so is that unlikely? Sorry I'm so stoopid :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't mind at all! Basically sporty women, especially runners and tennis players (high impact sports) risk having a fragile perineum/pelvic floor, my case. Then to add to that LO was lying VERY low during the 3rd trimester, putting quite alot of pressure on that area. Then I had a 14hr labour, where they had to shove LO back up when she was nearly out because she had her hands on her ears, so when she finally came out, with the help of the ventouse, my lady garden and everything within a 10 mile radius of it was well and truly f***ed. I 1st tried running 3 months later, when I'd finished my perineum re-education sessions, but just wet myself, so gave up a bit tearful:cry: Then I was told not to try until I finished breast feeding since the prolactin relaxes your muscles too much, which doesn't help the situation. It seems to be better now (11 months later!!) and definately improved once I stopped breastfeeding, so long as I run on an empty bladder!

But one of my best friends had a 6hr labour without complications and was running her first semi marathon 2 months later. I just got it bad, I'm sure you'll be fine.:flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

how is everyone feeling ?


----------



## Sarachka

Oh noooos Holly stories like yours and my sister makes me want to be one of the too posh to push crew and elect a c-section. I'm really terrified of my lady garden stretching out f shape. I keep imagining hippos yawning. 

My sis had an induction and he ventouse, and the cut they made to fit the ventouse in went into her buttock, got infected and turned into a massive abscess. Yikes!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

oooh super sofa Molly:thumbup: Hello Reindeer!:wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have peed on my first stick this cycle ladies a very predictable negative opk... Just thought I'd share I never the less enjoyed my poss experience! I can't wait to get a positive :) and throw myself in to the 2 ww! The joys..


----------



## Mollykins

Kit and Holly- My first DD was the worst labor... scared me beyond all reason when I fell with my youngest DD. My oldest DD's head became stuck and after an hour of trying to get her out the doctor told me that he was giving me 5 more minutes to get her head past before he was going to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. She was showing signs of distress and I was losing a lot of blood. Apparently the idea of them pushing her back in gave me superhuman strength because I got her past and gave birth to her 7 minutes later. After 2 days in hospital and being unable to walk, they performed some xrays and found that she had cracked my pubic bone. :shock: 
With my youngest DD I woke up with contractions when I was 9 days overdue... when I finally started to push at the birthing center, it only took me 13 minutes to give birth to her. I was up and walking 10 minutes later... even if it was only to the loo. :haha: My point to this is that every pregnancy AND birth is different. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oh noooos Holly stories like yours and my sister makes me want to be one of the too posh to push crew and elect a c-section. I'm really terrified of my lady garden stretching out f shape. I keep imagining hippos yawning.
> 
> My sis had an induction and he ventouse, and the cut they made to fit the ventouse in went into her buttock, got infected and turned into a massive abscess. Yikes!!!

c sections are even scarier! and longer and more painful to get over! Ok I couldn't run but I was cycling and swimming really soon, with a c section I think you need ages...


----------



## Mollykins

Another thing ladies... food will never taste as good as it does the moment after giving birth. :haha: Can you agree Holly? Emandi?


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Turtles! :hi:

Sorry I've not been around much today! Had BIL and SIL round for dinner at MIL's so we had a house full! 

Just got a quick pic for u to browse over...

I've heard that using an OPK as a HPT can be quite reliable... Obviously not as good as HPT but thought I'd do some over the next week or so and see if they get any darker! An experiment! Lol! I'm determined that the OPK will get so dark it will be positive and then I WILL get my :bfp:!!! :winkwink: 

Ok so here's the first pic... (4dpo)...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/991c42d2.jpg

Let me know what u think?! 

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> how is everyone feeling ?

I'm good thanks, how are you?:flower: What have you done with your Sunday?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I have peed on my first stick this cycle ladies a very predictable negative opk... Just thought I'd share I never the less enjoyed my poss experience! I can't wait to get a positive :) and throw myself in to the 2 ww! The joys..

You know it's not the winning but the taking part that counts. You pee'd on a stick, that is the important thing:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm watching the Time Traveler's Wife...bit confusing

I need to get some PMA. Feeling resentful that DH hasn't just intuitively decided to pick up the pieces and take over the running of the home and kids. Unreasonable I know but really, some women would have gone to hospital! I'm a horrible A-type control freak so I think he's just used to me doing everything or asking him for what I want but right now I just want him to know

ok..rant over


----------



## want2bamum86

u have to wwatch the whole film to understand it lol


----------



## Sarachka

Trinity I saw that film in the cinema. I thought it was ok but just ok. And yea, confusing.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Kit and Holly- My first DD was the worst labor... scared me beyond all reason when I fell with my youngest DD. My oldest DD's head became stuck and after an hour of trying to get her out the doctor told me that he was giving me 5 more minutes to get her head past before he was going to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. She was showing signs of distress and I was losing a lot of blood. Apparently the idea of them pushing her back in gave me superhuman strength because I got her past and gave birth to her 7 minutes later. After 2 days in hospital and being unable to walk, they performed some xrays and found that she had cracked my pubic bone. :shock:
> With my youngest DD I woke up with contractions when I was 9 days overdue... when I finally started to push at the birthing center, it only took me 13 minutes to give birth to her. I was up and walking 10 minutes later... even if it was only to the loo. :haha: My point to this is that every pregnancy AND birth is different. :thumbup:

Oh Molly that sounds like my 2nd son! He was 4.75kg and had shoulder dystocia. He got stuck and I pushed for 2 hours. Then the midwife said I had 20 min to get him out otherwise we were going to hospital. The thought of having to get to the car was obviously enough for me to get in touch with my inner superwoman! He also broke my pubic bone and my coccyx. Very sore!


----------



## kit_cat

> (Holly) I don't mind at all! Basically sporty women, especially runners and tennis players (high impact sports) risk having a fragile perineum/pelvic floor, my case. Then to add to that LO was lying VERY low during the 3rd trimester, putting quite alot of pressure on that area. Then I had a 14hr labour, where they had to shove LO back up when she was nearly out because she had her hands on her ears, so when she finally came out, with the help of the ventouse, my lady garden and everything within a 10 mile radius of it was well and truly f***ed. I 1st tried running 3 months later, when I'd finished my perineum re-education sessions, but just wet myself, so gave up a bit tearful Then I was told not to try until I finished breast feeding since the prolactin relaxes your muscles too much, which doesn't help the situation. It seems to be better now (11 months later!!) and definately improved once I stopped breastfeeding, so long as I run on an empty bladder!
> 
> But one of my best friends had a 6hr labour without complications and was running her first semi marathon 2 months later. I just got it bad, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Ooer...thanks for the info...you really are a mine of information and experience. Who knew you could re-educate a perineum? :shrug: All sounds barbaric but I see how worth it all LO is :hugs:




> (Sarachka)Oh noooos Holly stories like yours and my sister makes me want to be one of the too posh to push crew and elect a c-section. I'm really terrified of my lady garden stretching out f shape. I keep imagining hippos yawning.
> 
> My sis had an induction and he ventouse, and the cut they made to fit the ventouse in went into her buttock, got infected and turned into a massive abscess. Yikes!!!

:haha: Hippos yawning!! Arghhhhh, a cut into her butt cheek??.....now there's slightly missing the mark and there's THAT!!! *feels slightly iffy :shock:



> (Molly)Kit and Holly- My first DD was the worst labor... scared me beyond all reason when I fell with my youngest DD. My oldest DD's head became stuck and after an hour of trying to get her out the doctor told me that he was giving me 5 more minutes to get her head past before he was going to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. She was showing signs of distress and I was losing a lot of blood. Apparently the idea of them pushing her back in gave me superhuman strength because I got her past and gave birth to her 7 minutes later. After 2 days in hospital and being unable to walk, they performed some xrays and found that she had cracked my pubic bone.
> With my youngest DD I woke up with contractions when I was 9 days overdue... when I finally started to push at the birthing center, it only took me 13 minutes to give birth to her. I was up and walking 10 minutes later... even if it was only to the loo. My point to this is that every pregnancy AND birth is different.

OH GAWD!!! I'm going to be example number one :wacko: Pushing her BACK UP????? Now that is just sick :sick: *legs it from the virtual building*


----------



## TrinityMom

oh great! now the woman in the movie is having mc!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Another thing ladies... food will never taste as good as it does the moment after giving birth. :haha: Can you agree Holly? Emandi?

OMG is that an "official" thing?! It was SOOOOOOOO true for me, but I had the double ectasy of the diabetes disappearing and being able to eat normally! It was soooo good food, even the crappiest bit of dry roll and cheese was DIVINE!!!

Now what I want to know is... is Crunchie online? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Firefox/firefox-exhib.gif


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm watching the Time Traveler's Wife...bit confusing
> 
> I need to get some PMA. Feeling resentful that DH hasn't just intuitively decided to pick up the pieces and take over the running of the home and kids. Unreasonable I know but really, some women would have gone to hospital! I'm a horrible A-type control freak so I think he's just used to me doing everything or asking him for what I want but right now I just want him to know
> 
> ok..rant over

Hey TrinityMom :flower:

I know where you're coming from but unfortunately my OH can't read my mind either...so inconsiderate! :winkwink:

Don't blame you for feeling like that at all....rant away :hugs:

Oh, and I haven't seen the Travellers wife so can't comment :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Another thing ladies... food will never taste as good as it does the moment after giving birth. :haha: Can you agree Holly? Emandi?
> 
> OMG is that an "official" thing?! It was SOOOOOOOO true for me, but I had the double ectasy of the diabetes disappearing and being able to eat normally! It was soooo good food, even the crappiest bit of dry roll and cheese was DIVINE!!!
> 
> Now what I want to know is... is Crunchie online? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Firefox/firefox-exhib.gifClick to expand...

For me, a hot bath and getting into a freshly made bed is the best (but then I have a bit of a sheet thing :haha: )


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Another thing ladies... food will never taste as good as it does the moment after giving birth. :haha: Can you agree Holly? Emandi?
> 
> OMG is that an "official" thing?! It was SOOOOOOOO true for me, but I had the double ectasy of the diabetes disappearing and being able to eat normally! It was soooo good food, even the crappiest bit of dry roll and cheese was DIVINE!!!
> 
> Now what I want to know is... is Crunchie online? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Firefox/firefox-exhib.gifClick to expand...



im lurking in the backgroung, feeling a weeeeeeeee bit miserable :sulk:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Time Traveler's Wife...bit confusing
> 
> I need to get some PMA. Feeling resentful that DH hasn't just intuitively decided to pick up the pieces and take over the running of the home and kids. Unreasonable I know but really, some women would have gone to hospital! I'm a horrible A-type control freak so I think he's just used to me doing everything or asking him for what I want but right now I just want him to know
> 
> ok..rant over
> 
> Hey TrinityMom :flower:
> 
> I know where you're coming from but unfortunately my OH can't read my mind either...so inconsiderate! :winkwink:
> 
> Don't blame you for feeling like that at all....rant away :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and I haven't seen the Travellers wife so can't comment :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh trinty rant away.......I have been like it all day ! when I get the hump my DH shouts at me and then does all the chores I have been asking him to do for ages ....its a win win ! like this afternoon he put my curtains up in the dining room ....hope he moves on to grouting the bathroom :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Another thing ladies... food will never taste as good as it does the moment after giving birth. :haha: Can you agree Holly? Emandi?
> 
> OMG is that an "official" thing?! It was SOOOOOOOO true for me, but I had the double ectasy of the diabetes disappearing and being able to eat normally! It was soooo good food, even the crappiest bit of dry roll and cheese was DIVINE!!!
> 
> Now what I want to know is... is Crunchie online? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Firefox/firefox-exhib.gifClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> im lurking in the backgroung, feeling a weeeeeeeee bit miserable :sulk:Click to expand...

Awww why u feeling miserable Crunchieeeee?? :hugs: :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Holly- My first DD was the worst labor... scared me beyond all reason when I fell with my youngest DD. My oldest DD's head became stuck and after an hour of trying to get her out the doctor told me that he was giving me 5 more minutes to get her head past before he was going to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. She was showing signs of distress and I was losing a lot of blood. Apparently the idea of them pushing her back in gave me superhuman strength because I got her past and gave birth to her 7 minutes later. After 2 days in hospital and being unable to walk, they performed some xrays and found that she had cracked my pubic bone. :shock:
> With my youngest DD I woke up with contractions when I was 9 days overdue... when I finally started to push at the birthing center, it only took me 13 minutes to give birth to her. I was up and walking 10 minutes later... even if it was only to the loo. :haha: My point to this is that every pregnancy AND birth is different. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh Molly that sounds like my 2nd son! He was 4.75kg and had shoulder dystocia. He got stuck and I pushed for 2 hours. Then the midwife said I had 20 min to get him out otherwise we were going to hospital. The thought of having to get to the car was obviously enough for me to get in touch with my inner superwoman! He also broke my pubic bone and my coccyx. Very sore!Click to expand...

ouuuchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:sick:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Hey ladies I think I am 8dpo so maybe test on Tuesday but when I was pregnant last time I didn't till 12 dpo so I just don't know
> 
> 
> I sooooooo don't wanna see one line. Have a pre Xmas dinner on the 11th with close friends so at least I can know if I can join in with the champers !
> 
> So symptoms for 8/9dpo are sore boobies this
> Morning but now gone and lots of cm .... Sorry :blush:

:thumbup: Good symptoms similiar to mine even though i have only recently recognised they were symptoms and not in my head:wacko: ,i had s**t loads of cm like water felt like i was peeing myself at around those dPO....GOOD LUCK keep us posted on any others :winkwink:



HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- When are you going to :test:
> 
> Emandi- I'm sorry to hear that Emily is still doing so poorly. Also sorry to hear that YOU are not feeling sickly. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Holly- I am also having a strong anti-baby making coffee with cream :thumbup: It's quite nice. And it's not use arguing with us... you are, indeed, the fitness queen.
> 
> Trinity- I am so glad you got to sleep for so long, despite it only feeling like 2 hours. And hey- forgive yourself the junk food yeah? :hugs:
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> The sofa and love seat set came last night :happydance: I know I may have mentioned it last night but I'm still really excited! :dance: Plans for today: grocery shopping, frankensoup making, tree decorating, house cleaning, laundry, and generally spending time together before my OH goes out of town tomorrow for work. I really am tired of seeing him leave every week. :( And if he has to go out of town again the following week, we will completely MISS my O. :cry: Okay pity party over.
> 
> Molly you must try to find some time to _sit and relax_ on that lovely new sofa of yours! We need a new sofa, ours is a crappy Ikea one, broken and fixed by DH (which means still broken!) The person sitting on the left sinks down alot further than the person on the right. BUT, it was broken by DH and I during baby making sex when ttc for LO, so all in a good cause:thumbup:Click to expand...

:dohh::blush:What a way too break the sofa:thumbup::thumbup:


How is everyone this evening? I have been xmas shopping with my mum and sister, mum treated me to some great clinque things to try felt very grown up:blush:,only ended up getting a few pressies my best one a lovely wooden shape sorter for my BF's LO she has bought him lots and lots of toys so i am being the educational aunty so to speak 'learn your shapes LO'
We have just had a lovely roast pork joint, homemade garlic roasties, carrots lashings of gravy and yummy stuffing!!:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Ok I have more questions about labour seeing as we are on the subject

How am I supposed to mow the lawn?! I like a nice paved patio, no hedges if you know what I'm saying. Will I be able to reach??


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Another thing ladies... food will never taste as good as it does the moment after giving birth. :haha: Can you agree Holly? Emandi?
> 
> OMG is that an "official" thing?! It was SOOOOOOOO true for me, but I had the double ectasy of the diabetes disappearing and being able to eat normally! It was soooo good food, even the crappiest bit of dry roll and cheese was DIVINE!!!
> 
> Now what I want to know is... is Crunchie online? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Firefox/firefox-exhib.gifClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> im lurking in the backgroung, feeling a weeeeeeeee bit miserable :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww why u feeling miserable Crunchieeeee?? :hugs: :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...


I think its cross between just knowing I wont get a BFP this month and I have a new role at work from tomorrow that I dont want to do ! I was "asked" if u know what I mean.....and now I have a job that when people ask what do u do ??? it sounds like a made up one....lol. 
Its my fault because I have been with the same company for 13 years and no else knows as much as me about systems ....merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:

my rant over


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Ok I have more questions about labour seeing as we are on the subject
> 
> How am I supposed to mow the lawn?! I like a nice paved patio, no hedges if you know what I'm saying. Will I be able to reach??

:thumbup: I was actually wondering the same question the other day!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ok I have more questions about labour seeing as we are on the subject
> 
> How am I supposed to mow the lawn?! I like a nice paved patio, no hedges if you know what I'm saying. Will I be able to reach??

Sarachka.....I thought about this exact thing and to save bringing in the big guns at some later date (i.e.chainsaw) I have a positionable mirror which should allow me to do the necessary even when there is a large lump in the way. At least, that's the theory.... please don't tell me I'm delusional?? :shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> I think its cross between just knowing I wont get a BFP this month and I have a new role at work from tomorrow that I dont want to do ! I was "asked" if u know what I mean.....and now I have a job that when people ask what do u do ??? it sounds like a made up one....lol.
> Its my fault because I have been with the same company for 13 years and no else knows as much as me about systems ....merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> my rant over

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's ok hun... rant away! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dear

Thankyou for making me laugh with your Frankenfeet and your evil cbfm these last few weeks.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif I _really_ hope you have a :bfp: in your belly as I write this, my 1000th post, dedicated especially to you :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Turtles! :hi:
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much today! Had BIL and SIL round for dinner at MIL's so we had a house full!
> 
> Just got a quick pic for u to browse over...
> 
> I've heard that using an OPK as a HPT can be quite reliable... Obviously not as good as HPT but thought I'd do some over the next week or so and see if they get any darker! An experiment! Lol! I'm determined that the OPK will get so dark it will be positive and then I WILL get my :bfp:!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Ok so here's the first pic... (4dpo)...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/991c42d2.jpg
> 
> Let me know what u think?!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

*Ahem* Think my post got missed... dunno how that could have happened?! :shrug::haha::haha::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> My dear
> View attachment 143702
> 
> Thankyou for making me laugh with your Frankenfeet and your evil cbfm these last few weeks.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif I _really_ hope you have a :bfp: in your belly as I write this, my 1000th post, dedicated especially to you :hugs::hug::hugs:

I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love I love it 

yahhhhhhhhhhhhh:friends:

I know its not my 1000 post but I do hope you get your sore :holly: ASAP


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Turtles! :hi:
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much today! Had BIL and SIL round for dinner at MIL's so we had a house full!
> 
> Just got a quick pic for u to browse over...
> 
> I've heard that using an OPK as a HPT can be quite reliable... Obviously not as good as HPT but thought I'd do some over the next week or so and see if they get any darker! An experiment! Lol! I'm determined that the OPK will get so dark it will be positive and then I WILL get my :bfp:!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Ok so here's the first pic... (4dpo)...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/991c42d2.jpg
> 
> Let me know what u think?!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> *Ahem* Think my post got missed... dunno how that could have happened?! :shrug::haha::haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Hiya Moomin :flower:

With just a smidge of screen tilting, I can see a line.....so keep it going and let us see your progress :thumbup: I feel optimistic on your behalf :hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi:*Crunchie....*:hi:

Think you are in need of *Moomin's PMA Daaaanccceeeeee!!!!*

Ready, Steady..... DANCE!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!!

You *WILL GET YOUR* :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!! :friends:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

you girls are toooo good to me !!!!!!!!

thanks moomin 

DH just said ....thank god your smiling at last :winkwink:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> you girls are toooo good to me !!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks moomin
> 
> DH just said ....thank god your smiling at last :winkwink:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Turtles! :hi:
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much today! Had BIL and SIL round for dinner at MIL's so we had a house full!
> 
> Just got a quick pic for u to browse over...
> 
> I've heard that using an OPK as a HPT can be quite reliable... Obviously not as good as HPT but thought I'd do some over the next week or so and see if they get any darker! An experiment! Lol! I'm determined that the OPK will get so dark it will be positive and then I WILL get my :bfp:!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Ok so here's the first pic... (4dpo)...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/991c42d2.jpg
> 
> Let me know what u think?!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> *Ahem* Think my post got missed... dunno how that could have happened?! :shrug::haha::haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya Moomin :flower:
> 
> With just a smidge of screen tilting, I can see a line.....so keep it going and let us see your progress :thumbup: I feel optimistic on your behalf :hugs:Click to expand...

I 2nd that:thumbup: .think my 1st post got overlooked tonight:cry:.that or no one is my friend today:shrug::nope:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I think I am 8dpo so maybe test on Tuesday but when I was pregnant last time I didn't till 12 dpo so I just don't know
> 
> 
> I sooooooo don't wanna see one line. Have a pre Xmas dinner on the 11th with close friends so at least I can know if I can join in with the champers !
> 
> So symptoms for 8/9dpo are sore boobies this
> Morning but now gone and lots of cm .... Sorry :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: Good symptoms similiar to mine even though i have only recently recognised they were symptoms and not in my head:wacko: ,i had s**t loads of cm like water felt like i was peeing myself at around those dPO....GOOD LUCK keep us posted on any others :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- When are you going to :test:
> 
> Emandi- I'm sorry to hear that Emily is still doing so poorly. Also sorry to hear that YOU are not feeling sickly. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Holly- I am also having a strong anti-baby making coffee with cream :thumbup: It's quite nice. And it's not use arguing with us... you are, indeed, the fitness queen.
> 
> Trinity- I am so glad you got to sleep for so long, despite it only feeling like 2 hours. And hey- forgive yourself the junk food yeah? :hugs:
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> The sofa and love seat set came last night :happydance: I know I may have mentioned it last night but I'm still really excited! :dance: Plans for today: grocery shopping, frankensoup making, tree decorating, house cleaning, laundry, and generally spending time together before my OH goes out of town tomorrow for work. I really am tired of seeing him leave every week. :( And if he has to go out of town again the following week, we will completely MISS my O. :cry: Okay pity party over.Click to expand...
> 
> Molly you must try to find some time to _sit and relax_ on that lovely new sofa of yours! We need a new sofa, ours is a crappy Ikea one, broken and fixed by DH (which means still broken!) The person sitting on the left sinks down alot further than the person on the right. BUT, it was broken by DH and I during baby making sex when ttc for LO, so all in a good cause:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh::blush:What a way too break the sofa:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> How is everyone this evening? I have been xmas shopping with my mum and sister, mum treated me to some great clinque things to try felt very grown up:blush:,only ended up getting a few pressies my best one a lovely wooden shape sorter for my BF's LO she has bought him lots and lots of toys so i am being the educational aunty so to speak 'learn your shapes LO'
> We have just had a lovely roast pork joint, homemade garlic roasties, carrots lashings of gravy and yummy stuffing!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh sorry newmummy....I missed this :flower:

How are you feeling after your lovely shopping spree? I love clinique stuff...it's expensive but worth it I think :thumbup:

Your dinner sounds very Christmassy I must say.....sounds yummy indeed, glad you enjoyed :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

is in a really teary mood all i wanna do is cry but i dunno y mayb all my mcs this yr r now hitting me


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> is in a really teary mood all i wanna do is cry but i dunno y mayb all my mcs this yr r now hitting me

Oh I'm sorry you feel so bad want2bamum86 :nope: It must be awful to have experienced so much loss. I sincerely hope the next one is your forever baby :hugs: x


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Turtles! :hi:
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much today! Had BIL and SIL round for dinner at MIL's so we had a house full!
> 
> Just got a quick pic for u to browse over...
> 
> I've heard that using an OPK as a HPT can be quite reliable... Obviously not as good as HPT but thought I'd do some over the next week or so and see if they get any darker! An experiment! Lol! I'm determined that the OPK will get so dark it will be positive and then I WILL get my :bfp:!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Ok so here's the first pic... (4dpo)...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/991c42d2.jpg
> 
> Let me know what u think?!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> *Ahem* Think my post got missed... dunno how that could have happened?! :shrug::haha::haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya Moomin :flower:
> 
> With just a smidge of screen tilting, I can see a line.....so keep it going and let us see your progress :thumbup: I feel optimistic on your behalf :hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Thanks hun! :flower::thumbup:

I will be posting a pic of each one i do each day... so watch this space :winkwink:

Can i ask u a quick question.... what S's did u have at 4dpo? Just wanted to compare! :blush::haha::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hun i just dnt know y i wanna cry ad i have to wait for my parents to go out b4 i can so trying to hold it all bk


----------



## kit_cat

> :thumbup: Thanks hun! :flower::thumbup:
> 
> I will be posting a pic of each one i do each day... so watch this space :winkwink:
> 
> Can i ask u a quick question.... what S's did u have at 4dpo? Just wanted to compare! :blush::haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hmmmm, I was really quite symptomless right up until about 20DPO, but I did have ONE sore boob (down the side) and armpit :shrug: Was very weird that it was just one but there you go. Not another symptom in sight I'm afraid at 4 DPO :nope: Sorry, this is not helpful is it? :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I think I am 8dpo so maybe test on Tuesday but when I was pregnant last time I didn't till 12 dpo so I just don't know
> 
> 
> I sooooooo don't wanna see one line. Have a pre Xmas dinner on the 11th with close friends so at least I can know if I can join in with the champers !
> 
> So symptoms for 8/9dpo are sore boobies this
> Morning but now gone and lots of cm .... Sorry :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: Good symptoms similiar to mine even though i have only recently recognised they were symptoms and not in my head:wacko: ,i had s**t loads of cm like water felt like i was peeing myself at around those dPO....GOOD LUCK keep us posted on any others :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- When are you going to :test:
> 
> Emandi- I'm sorry to hear that Emily is still doing so poorly. Also sorry to hear that YOU are not feeling sickly. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Holly- I am also having a strong anti-baby making coffee with cream :thumbup: It's quite nice. And it's not use arguing with us... you are, indeed, the fitness queen.
> 
> Trinity- I am so glad you got to sleep for so long, despite it only feeling like 2 hours. And hey- forgive yourself the junk food yeah? :hugs:
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> The sofa and love seat set came last night :happydance: I know I may have mentioned it last night but I'm still really excited! :dance: Plans for today: grocery shopping, frankensoup making, tree decorating, house cleaning, laundry, and generally spending time together before my OH goes out of town tomorrow for work. I really am tired of seeing him leave every week. :( And if he has to go out of town again the following week, we will completely MISS my O. :cry: Okay pity party over.Click to expand...
> 
> Molly you must try to find some time to _sit and relax_ on that lovely new sofa of yours! We need a new sofa, ours is a crappy Ikea one, broken and fixed by DH (which means still broken!) The person sitting on the left sinks down alot further than the person on the right. BUT, it was broken by DH and I during baby making sex when ttc for LO, so all in a good cause:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh::blush:What a way too break the sofa:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> How is everyone this evening? I have been xmas shopping with my mum and sister, mum treated me to some great clinque things to try felt very grown up:blush:,only ended up getting a few pressies my best one a lovely wooden shape sorter for my BF's LO she has bought him lots and lots of toys so i am being the educational aunty so to speak 'learn your shapes LO'
> We have just had a lovely roast pork joint, homemade garlic roasties, carrots lashings of gravy and yummy stuffing!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry newmummy....I missed this :flower:
> 
> How are you feeling after your lovely shopping spree? I love clinique stuff...it's expensive but worth it I think :thumbup:
> 
> Your dinner sounds very Christmassy I must say.....sounds yummy indeed, glad you enjoyed :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks kit kat:thumbup: yes it was really warm and yummy!! Not had any clinique before so found out skin type and got one of the starter kits!! My feet are sore lol and my bb's hurty bad and im still hungry after my big tea oh and full of cold!!:growlmad: How about you ,your day nice? x




want2bamum86 said:


> is in a really teary mood all i wanna do is cry but i dunno y mayb all my mcs this yr r now hitting me

I want to send you a big:hugs: i have suffered one loss what you have must take some strength to come to terms with im so sorry x


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hunni xxxx well im in my 2ww and wondered if emotions being like this cud b a sign


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Ok I have more questions about labour seeing as we are on the subject
> 
> How am I supposed to mow the lawn?! I like a nice paved patio, no hedges if you know what I'm saying. Will I be able to reach??

:rofl: Honestly... after I became so big... I had to have my OH do it. He was tickled pink by the idea oddly enough. :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> thanx hunni xxxx well im in my 2ww and wondered if emotions being like this cud b a sign

I have heard of emotional meltdowns happening before BFP:thumbup:

I got mine when i found out:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

On last nights subject of make up ... I've told OH I intend to have a full face of make up in the delivery suite


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> My dear
> View attachment 143702
> 
> Thankyou for making me laugh with your Frankenfeet and your evil cbfm these last few weeks.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif I _really_ hope you have a :bfp: in your belly as I write this, my 1000th post, dedicated especially to you :hugs::hug::hugs:

That is so sweet!!! :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

ive never been so emotional


----------



## new mummy2010

night girls xx


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> night girls xx

Nighty night new mummy, sleep well :sleep: x


----------



## Sarachka

*If you don't read books, soon you will forget grammar*

hollichka this is what your Russian poster says. Sorry I've only just gotten around to translating it for you!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well Ladies i'm calling it a night will catch up tomorrow :hugs:

and want2bamum is there a factor causing your losses hun or don't you know xxxx i feel for you i really do x sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Another thing ladies... food will never taste as good as it does the moment after giving birth. :haha: Can you agree Holly? Emandi?

Sorry Molly, I was one of those 'too posh to push' :blush:. But only because doctor said it was safer as Emily was breech (did go for ECV where doc tried to turn he manually, but it didn't help). I was lucky and had a quick recovery.
It was a good decision she came out 2 weeks before due date because her head was stuck under my ribs. She was born with slightly misshapen head. 2 more weeks in and I don't think I would have had healthy child.


----------



## MoominMumma

:flower: Sorry i've been gone for a while ladies! :flower:

I have just had some *FAB NEWS* and i couldn't wait to share it with my lovely ladies!!! :happydance:

Well i've been speaking to my dad on the phone tonight... and over the last few weeks he's been asking how much Dave and I have left to pay on our credit card which set my mind wondering as he never asks us about money (and the last time he did as us about money he ended up giving us the deposit to rent our first flat!!)... well it seems that my suspicions (spelling) were confirmed tonight as he asked me again tonight how much we have left now on our credit card (which i thought was about £1500 but Dave told me it was nearer £2000) and then he said that he has a savings account for when we get married but if we want to he will use some of that money to *PAY OFF OUR CREDIT CARD!!!! * 

Originally i told him it was about £1500 so he said he would pay it off for us so we could have a fresh start in 2011, but after i spoke to Dave and he told me it was more i text my dad and told him... i said to him that obviously we don't expect him to pay the full amount but any amount he can manage would be a massive help to our future!! 

So it looks like i will be back TTC'ing quicker than i thought i would! :thumbup: But obviously i won't need to be TTC after this cycle as i *WILL* get my :bfp:!! :haha:

Once he gives us the cheque then all we have to do is get a few thousand saved up for what we might need, which will take us no time at all, and then we will be set to go!!! :thumbup: 2011 here we come!!! :thumbup:

Thats all from me tonight ladies....

Catch up tomorrow! 

Sweet dreams! 

:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Wooooo moomin. Awesome news!!


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> :flower: Sorry i've been gone for a while ladies! :flower:
> 
> I have just had some *FAB NEWS* and i couldn't wait to share it with my lovely ladies!!! :happydance:
> 
> Well i've been speaking to my dad on the phone tonight... and over the last few weeks he's been asking how much Dave and I have left to pay on our credit card which set my mind wondering as he never asks us about money (and the last time he did as us about money he ended up giving us the deposit to rent our first flat!!)... well it seems that my suspicions (spelling) were confirmed tonight as he asked me again tonight how much we have left now on our credit card (which i thought was about £1500 but Dave told me it was nearer £2000) and then he said that he has a savings account for when we get married but if we want to he will use some of that money to *PAY OFF OUR CREDIT CARD!!!! *
> 
> Originally i told him it was about £1500 so he said he would pay it off for us so we could have a fresh start in 2011, but after i spoke to Dave and he told me it was more i text my dad and told him... i said to him that obviously we don't expect him to pay the full amount but any amount he can manage would be a massive help to our future!!
> 
> So it looks like i will be back TTC'ing quicker than i thought i would! :thumbup: But obviously i won't need to be TTC after this cycle as i *WILL* get my :bfp:!! :haha:
> 
> Once he gives us the cheque then all we have to do is get a few thousand saved up for what we might need, which will take us no time at all, and then we will be set to go!!! :thumbup: 2011 here we come!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thats all from me tonight ladies....
> 
> Catch up tomorrow!
> 
> Sweet dreams!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:

Aww Moomin :hugs:

That has really cheered me up to hear such lovely news. Isn't your dad a little treasure? :flower: Congratulations to you and Dave, I'm so glad your journey just got a little easier :hugs:

Night night x:kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

ok crying uncontrolably help


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Moomin, that is great news!! :awww: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry I've missed you girls today. Been pretty busy. My OH and I started wrestling right before we left for the store (he was trying to keep the grocery list from me :haha: ) Well, I hadn't yet put my shoes on and he had put his on. Somehow during the whole process of trying to get the list he kicked my foot and kicked my big toe nail up and off it's bed, leaving it only connected at the base/cuticle. OUCH! :cry: My OH tried to get me to stay home while he went shopping with the list BUT... I have a bit of a controlling/OCD type nature so... I limped my whole way through the stores. Now, of course, I wish I hadn't. :dohh: Aww well, at least the shopping is finished and I am now laid up on the (new!) sofa. :thumbup: I can't wait for you ladies to wake up and start chatting with you again in the morning over that first cuppa :coffee: Hope you sleep well my turtles. :hugs2:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Another thing ladies... food will never taste as good as it does the moment after giving birth. :haha: Can you agree Holly? Emandi?
> 
> Sorry Molly, I was one of those 'too posh to push' :blush:. But only because doctor said it was safer as Emily was breech (did go for ECV where doc tried to turn he manually, but it didn't help). I was lucky and had a quick recovery.
> It was a good decision she came out 2 weeks before due date because her head was stuck under my ribs. She was born with slightly misshapen head. 2 more weeks in and I don't think I would have had healthy child.Click to expand...

I would have had a cesarean if it was necessary... like it was for you. :hugs: I'm glad your little Emily is okay! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Also ladies, I would like to recommend the documentary, "The Business of Being Born" It's incredible. :)


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Well Ladies i'm calling it a night will catch up tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> and want2bamum is there a factor causing your losses hun or don't you know xxxx i feel for you i really do x sorry for your losses xxx

Ginge has a point want2bamum- there has to be a reason why you have suffered so many losses. It's horrid that you've had to experience so many but perhaps you should speak with your doctor and get it all sorted out. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hiiii!!! Raise your hand if you missed me! :haha: I have been sooooo busy this weekend! Please forgive me for neglecting you girls :flower: :hugs:

My friend had her baby Thursday and the majority of my time has been with her and the new baby. A friend of hers, who's also a new mommy to a ds born 9 days prior to my friend's baby came over with baby and her DH while I was there with my DH. Surrounded by newborns and talk of birth stories went from being exciting to kind of sad when I realized that I was in a room full of parents, DH included, and I was the odd one out :cry: had to get out of their and let them have there new mommy moment without me.

anywho, I have yet to do half the things on my to-do list for this weekend :dohh:, so while u dear turtles are off in dream land, I will be putting up my christmas tree... finally!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Hiiii!!! Raise your hand if you missed me! :haha: I have been sooooo busy this weekend! Please forgive me for neglecting you girls :flower: :hugs:
> 
> My friend had her baby Thursday and the majority of my time has been with her and the new baby. A friend of hers, who's also a new mommy to a ds born 9 days prior to my friend's baby came over with baby and her DH while I was there with my DH. Surrounded by newborns and talk of birth stories went from being exciting to kind of sad when I realized that I was in a room full of parents, DH included, and I was the odd one out :cry: had to get out of their and let them have there new mommy moment without me.
> 
> anywho, I have yet to do half the things on my to-do list for this weekend :dohh:, so while u dear turtles are off in dream land, I will be putting up my christmas tree... finally!! :kiss::kiss:

:hi: <-- that's my hand up AND waving :winkwink: I missed you!! I've been just as busy this weekend and semi absent on thread. So sad. :dohh: I also have not finished all that I was suppose to this weekend. Sooo, this week while OH is out of town I will start and hopefully finish those two blankets I was suppose to start this weekend. 

I'm sorry it was so hard on you to be around the new baby smell this weekend. :hugs: It'll be your turn soon lovey and it will marvelous! I'm really feeling the baby blues myself lately... perhaps it's because I've set a "break" time and this is my last month until the break. :shrug: 

Much love my pretty turtle. Talk with you in the morning. :flower:


----------



## emandi

Molly :flower:, Newbie :flower: are you still up?
:hi:


----------



## emandi

Newbie:flower:, of course we missed you :hugs:.
I'm sorry you felt so sad with all parents and new babies. I'm sure you will become proud mummy soon :hugs:.
Friend of mine gave birth to a lovely baby girl yesterday and I won't deny that I felt a bit emotional myself.
How long have you been ttc?
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

Poor Molly :awww:, how is your toe? You should make you DH stay at home to look after you :winkwink:. How long is he going for? Hmm ...and I thought my DH works a lot. Hope he will be home for your O.
BTW your new sofa looks nice and comfy :thumbup:.
:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Moooorrrrningggg!

Ugh whyyyy do Monday mornings happen?! What I would give to be a SAHM ...


----------



## emandi

Morning Sarachka :hi:, have a good day :flower:.


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks love. And you. Is Emily better today?


----------



## emandi

Thank you :flower:. No, she is still not well :sad1:. And awake since 5am :wacko:.
If she is not better tomorrow will have to take her to doctor.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Feeling good, accidently went to bed at 9pm last night,:sleep: woken up by LO at 8 this morning. Lovely jubbly:coffee: 

Are you ok want2bamum, I just saw you were upset last night? I hope you are feeling better this morning:hugs: Have the docs given you any possible reason for your losses, to help stop it happening again?


----------



## emandi

:hi: Morning Holly :flower:. Glad you had a lovely sleep :thumbup:.
Have a good day. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ok I have more questions about labour seeing as we are on the subject
> 
> How am I supposed to mow the lawn?! I like a nice paved patio, no hedges if you know what I'm saying. Will I be able to reach??

:dohh: I'm so dumb:dohh: I was thinking very literally when I read this! Like blimey just get DH to mow the lawn if you're that fussed, but honestly it'll be the last thing on your mind, unless you're planning a garden party to celebrate.

I just haplessly prune mine from time to time with my penknife scissors, so not something I think about much, and didn't prune at all when I was preggars, to my recollection at least!!:shrug:

As for doing _anything_ down there in the 2 weeks following the birth...it was as much as I could do to bring myself to put the necessary antiseptic lotion on the enormous melon sized swelling! Pruning would have been out of the question!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all !!!

Off to work but dragging my heels, temp is down today and no new symptoms and bfn !!! 

So annoyed i tested buy hey that's what this thread is all thread is all about 

Have a great day ladies x


----------



## Crunchie

I had a a really close friend that had her lo about ten years ago and i was helping her out and I remember when she first had a wee she made me fill up this large jug of water so she could pour the water on her lady garden when she peed.... She was like more more more so there we were me running back and forth to the loo with a jug of water !!! 

She did look very satisfied after !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> On last nights subject of make up ... I've told OH I intend to have a full face of make up in the delivery suite

:haha: you might be surprised at how the wild animal in you takes over when push comes to shove....


----------



## emandi

:hi: Morning Crunchie :flower:, sorry about your :bfn: and temperature. There might be still chance :hugs:.
Have a lovely day. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I had a a really close friend that had her lo about ten years ago and i was helping her out and I remember when she first had a wee she made me fill up this large jug of water so she could pour the water on her lady garden when she peed.... She was like more more more so there we were me running back and forth to the loo with a jug of water !!!
> 
> She did look very satisfied after !!!

:rofl: That's what friends are for! 
Sorry you got a BFN, was it a 10iu test? Will go and check out your chart.. Keep forgetting to take my temp!!!

Don't go to work, come to Paris for the day and we can go on the merry go round with lo :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

want2beamom you should have a reason? Usually they will give you one when you have lost 3 babies... 

Molly I love your couch. I so can't wait to shop for those things! We are sooo mismatched, but I love it we have a dining table, a bed, our tv's, a bookcase, wardrobes and bedroom stuff... The main thing we need is a couch. 
Also, I had the butterfly thing that you get when someone is hurt and it's a bit gross :) it's turned my stomach right over... You should get your DH to run around after you as he did cause the injury!

I am starting my job properly today. I was in induction last week and it wasn't proper. I'm ill too - full of a cold and been up since like 5.30am with a blocked nose (anyone else NOT able to just switch to their mouth?) So this week will be fun, I always think you would have to be the unluckiest person ever to get ill on first day of new job! 

Hi holly your kip sounds lovely :hi:

Sarachka - Monday's suck :growlmad: hate them as much as I hate my new job at Sainsbury's already! Going to have to go and squeeze some breakfast in while i'm up so early and working over dinner without a food break! 

Emandi send my love to Emily! I hate colds (she says spraying sinex and first defence up my nose!) so I just think these things are doubly hard when you are like 3!

Newbie sorry you had such a crap weekend filled with envy! I hate it, and I see mums and tots all day at work and you really do have to think that it will happen one day! I am getting impatient waiting to ovulate so god knws how I will be with :bfn: on Christmas day!! 

Hi trinity :thumbup: I haven't seen time travellers wife but I want to read the book (i'm a book HO) i'm glad that you are feeling better albeit slowly and that you sacked work off today - makes me to feel better that one of us is off and i'll work doubly hard for the both of us :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Holly- My first DD was the worst labor... scared me beyond all reason when I fell with my youngest DD. My oldest DD's head became stuck and after an hour of trying to get her out the doctor told me that he was giving me 5 more minutes to get her head past before he was going to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. She was showing signs of distress and I was losing a lot of blood. Apparently the idea of them pushing her back in gave me superhuman strength because I got her past and gave birth to her 7 minutes later. After 2 days in hospital and being unable to walk, they performed some xrays and found that she had cracked my pubic bone. :shock:
> With my youngest DD I woke up with contractions when I was 9 days overdue... when I finally started to push at the birthing center, it only took me 13 minutes to give birth to her. I was up and walking 10 minutes later... even if it was only to the loo. :haha: My point to this is that every pregnancy AND birth is different. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh Molly that sounds like my 2nd son! He was 4.75kg and had shoulder dystocia. He got stuck and I pushed for 2 hours. Then the midwife said I had 20 min to get him out otherwise we were going to hospital. The thought of having to get to the car was obviously enough for me to get in touch with my inner superwoman! He also broke my pubic bone and my coccyx. Very sore!Click to expand...

oh you poor ladies! He was a chunky monkey your 2nd son trinitymom! with my gestational diabetes they were worried I'd have a 5kg sugar baby, but she was 3.2kg -so her shoulders were saved!!! 
And Trinitymom I hope you're feeling ok you poor thing,:flower: I know you're superwoman but even superwomen need lots of :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Hiiii!!! Raise your hand if you missed me! :haha: I have been sooooo busy this weekend! Please forgive me for neglecting you girls :flower: :hugs:
> 
> My friend had her baby Thursday and the majority of my time has been with her and the new baby. A friend of hers, who's also a new mommy to a ds born 9 days prior to my friend's baby came over with baby and her DH while I was there with my DH. Surrounded by newborns and talk of birth stories went from being exciting to kind of sad when I realized that I was in a room full of parents, DH included, and I was the odd one out :cry: had to get out of their and let them have there new mommy moment without me.
> 
> anywho, I have yet to do half the things on my to-do list for this weekend :dohh:, so while u dear turtles are off in dream land, I will be putting up my christmas tree... finally!! :kiss::kiss:

:hi:me too! missed you! So do I understand that you have a stepson or daughter from this message, if your DH is a parent? I don't think I knew this. Nosey nosey:^o


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I had a a really close friend that had her lo about ten years ago and i was helping her out and I remember when she first had a wee she made me fill up this large jug of water so she could pour the water on her lady garden when she peed.... She was like more more more so there we were me running back and forth to the loo with a jug of water !!!
> 
> She did look very satisfied after !!!
> 
> :rofl: That's what friends are for!
> Sorry you got a BFN, was it a 10iu test? Will go and check out your chart.. Keep forgetting to take my temp!!!
> 
> Don't go to work, come to Paris for the day and we can go on the merry go round with lo :flower:Click to expand...

Oooooh can I ???? I can eat bread there yes ??? It's it law ?? 

It was a frer .... Booooo at 9dpo ... Poxy snow means no post for 4 days so no ic !!! I might ring them today and tell them they owe me the cost of a frer


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodluck at 1st PROPER day at work Jayniefirstbaby. Do you get staff discount on pregnancy tests and prenatal vitamins?:haha:

And Moomin was it you asking about symptoms 4dpo? With LO I had very sore boobs for about a week from 2-9dpo, and dry itchy skin on my legs and hips:shrug: Nothing else early on- queasiness and tiredness came a couple of weeks later... 

Blimey, half 9 already nearly...must dash:plane:see you later my dears:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I had a a really close friend that had her lo about ten years ago and i was helping her out and I remember when she first had a wee she made me fill up this large jug of water so she could pour the water on her lady garden when she peed.... She was like more more more so there we were me running back and forth to the loo with a jug of water !!!
> 
> She did look very satisfied after !!!
> 
> :rofl: That's what friends are for!
> Sorry you got a BFN, was it a 10iu test? Will go and check out your chart.. Keep forgetting to take my temp!!!
> 
> Don't go to work, come to Paris for the day and we can go on the merry go round with lo :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooh can I ???? I can eat bread there yes ??? It's it law ??
> 
> It was a frer .... Booooo at 9dpo ... Poxy snow means no post for 4 days so no ic !!! I might ring them today and tell them they owe me the cost of a frerClick to expand...

yes eating bread and croissants and pain au chocolat is a legal requirement here
i think my xmas songbooks for the piano i ordered on amazon have been held up by snow. they'll probably arrive at easter:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :flower:

Hope you all have a lovely day (even though it's Monday - boo) and for those off to work, don't work too hard! Well maybe Firstbaby has to work a little bit hard as it's a new job and all? :winkwink:

Not sure if you already answered want2bamum but have you had any answers about your multiple losses? I hope you feel a bit better today :hugs:


Everyone else.......enjoy your Monday and hope it's not too cold/snowy/icey where you are in the world.

Lotsa luv :hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I had a a really close friend that had her lo about ten years ago and i was helping her out and I remember when she first had a wee she made me fill up this large jug of water so she could pour the water on her lady garden when she peed.... She was like more more more so there we were me running back and forth to the loo with a jug of water !!!
> 
> She did look very satisfied after !!!
> 
> :rofl: That's what friends are for!
> Sorry you got a BFN, was it a 10iu test? Will go and check out your chart.. Keep forgetting to take my temp!!!
> 
> Don't go to work, come to Paris for the day and we can go on the merry go round with lo :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooh can I ???? I can eat bread there yes ??? It's it law ??
> 
> It was a frer .... Booooo at 9dpo ... Poxy snow means no post for 4 days so no ic !!! I might ring them today and tell them they owe me the cost of a frerClick to expand...
> 
> yes eating bread and croissants and pain au chocolat is a legal requirement here
> i think my xmas songbooks for the piano i ordered on amazon have been held up by snow. they'll probably arrive at easter:growlmad:Click to expand...

Mmmmm, pain au chocolat :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day (even though it's Monday - boo) and for those off to work, don't work too hard! Well maybe Firstbaby has to work a little bit hard as it's a new job and all? :winkwink:
> 
> Not sure if you already answered want2bamum but have you had any answers about your multiple losses? I hope you feel a bit better today :hugs:
> 
> 
> Everyone else.......enjoy your Monday and hope it's not too cold/snowy/icey where you are in the world.
> 
> Lotsa luv :hugs: x

hello Kittycat:wave: our snow's melted, icy rain instead, :rain: And it's so dark and grey we need the lights on inside today!:idea:

I seem to get round to my BnB :coffee: break very quickly of a morning:laugh2: I'm just gorging myself on chocolates from my advent calendar, which I've forgotten to open for a few days so have lots in one go :munch: I might open all the days until Christmas and eat all my chocolates:devil:

So LO and I (mainly I, LO mainly tried to stuff straw into her mouth) have just cleaned out 2 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs. Next job, getting her Christmas stocking finished, I'm still knitting the top white bit....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day (even though it's Monday - boo) and for those off to work, don't work too hard! Well maybe Firstbaby has to work a little bit hard as it's a new job and all? :winkwink:
> 
> Not sure if you already answered want2bamum but have you had any answers about your multiple losses? I hope you feel a bit better today :hugs:
> 
> 
> Everyone else.......enjoy your Monday and hope it's not too cold/snowy/icey where you are in the world.
> 
> Lotsa luv :hugs: x
> 
> hello Kittycat:wave: our snow's melted, icy rain instead, :rain: And it's so dark and grey we need the lights on inside today!:idea:
> 
> I seem to get round to my BnB :coffee: break very quickly of a morning:laugh2: I'm just gorging myself on chocolates from my advent calendar, which I've forgotten to open for a few days so have lots in one go :munch: I might open all the days until Christmas and eat all my chocolates:devil:
> 
> So LO and I (mainly I, LO mainly tried to stuff straw into her mouth) have just cleaned out 2 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs. Next job, getting her Christmas stocking finished, I'm still knitting the top white bit....Click to expand...

Hiya :hugs:

Just stopping for some lovely warming soup.....it's soooo cold here! No icy rain like you yet but anything is possible :wacko:

Haha, funnily enough me and OH forgot to get the advent calender out till yesterday, so we scoffed a few days worth - yummy :thumbup: Hope you and LO enjoyed both the chocs and the straw?:wacko: Don't fancy the latter myself, but "hay" each to their own :haha:

You will need to post pics of your latest "stocking" creation....just to make new my feelings of inadequacy :blush: Maybe I could try taking these things up when I am on maternity leave too?? I wonder how many scarves I could knit in the 5 minutes I can afford to take off?? :winkwink:

Chin chin :thumbup: x


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning my lovelies! :flower:

How are we all today? I'm still in shock at the news I got last night! :happydance:

Thanks for all the replies tho :flower::thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Goodluck at 1st PROPER day at work Jayniefirstbaby. Do you get staff discount on pregnancy tests and prenatal vitamins?:haha:
> 
> And Moomin was it you asking about symptoms 4dpo? With LO I had very sore boobs for about a week from 2-9dpo, and dry itchy skin on my legs and hips:shrug: Nothing else early on- queasiness and tiredness came a couple of weeks later...
> 
> Blimey, half 9 already nearly...must dash:plane:see you later my dears:flower:

:thumbup: Yes Holly it was I with "dem moomin boobs" :haha:who asked about the 4dpo symptoms! :thumbup:
*Today's Symptoms...*

Still got *Sore bb's*[/ but only difference is that it's mainly my left bb that is sore (but only when I touch it! :haha:)

And I'm not sure if it's all in my head but I seem to be needing to *wee a lot more!?* and one other thing... Not sure if I can class it as a symptom but today when I started work I could smell the fried breakfast being cooked in the cafe and the smell of it made mr feel *sooo sick!!??* and I usually love the smell of it! :shrug:

Anyway I will be back later with my latest OPK!!! Hands up if you're looking forward to seeing the next edition?! :haha:

Lots of luv :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my lovelies! :flower:
> 
> How are we all today? I'm still in shock at the news I got last night! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all the replies tho :flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck at 1st PROPER day at work Jayniefirstbaby. Do you get staff discount on pregnancy tests and prenatal vitamins?:haha:
> 
> And Moomin was it you asking about symptoms 4dpo? With LO I had very sore boobs for about a week from 2-9dpo, and dry itchy skin on my legs and hips:shrug: Nothing else early on- queasiness and tiredness came a couple of weeks later...
> 
> Blimey, half 9 already nearly...must dash:plane:see you later my dears:flower:
> 
> :thumbup: Yes Holly it was I with "dem moomin boobs" :haha:who asked about the 4dpo symptoms! :thumbup:
> *Today's Symptoms...*
> 
> Still got *Sore bb's*[/ but only difference is that it's mainly my left bb that is sore (but only when I touch it! :haha:)
> 
> And I'm not sure if it's all in my head but I seem to be needing to *wee a lot more!?* and one other thing... Not sure if I can class it as a symptom but today when I started work I could smell the fried breakfast being cooked in the cafe and the smell of it made mr feel *sooo sick!!??* and I usually love the smell of it! :shrug:
> 
> Anyway I will be back later with my latest OPK!!! Hands up if you're looking forward to seeing the next edition?! :haha:
> 
> Lots of luv :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...



Yay for the next installment!! :happydance: Symptoms are oh sooooo promising. I can totally relate to just having the one sore boob :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Is everyone having a nice Monday so far?!

My day is going ok. Can't complain. Grocery shopping after work and plan on making my scallops and fried rice for dinner, one of my favourites. I'm hoping the postman will have brought a few parcels today. I've got my fertility tests, soft cups, and some craft bits that I'm expecting and OH has is expecting a package from Kyrgyzstan. Now how many people can say they've had a parcell from there?!?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning (well, for me and Molly) turtles! :coffee:

Happy Monday! Hope everyone is having a fantastic start to the week!
*
Firstbaby*, Sarachka hope work is going well for you.

*Crunchie*, sorry about your bfn muffin! Fx'ed your temp shoots back up and your bfp isn't far behind!

*Emandi*! Poor Em, I hope she shakes this awful cold really soon! I've been TTC since September, but i don't really count September and October, b/c DH has been NTNP the whole time and we have had poor timing, Last month was the 1st month that the timing was perfect, still got a :bfn: unfortunately!

Lovely sofa *Molly*, looks sooo comfy. I cringed when i read about your toe. Ouchy! Hopeful it feels a little better this morning

*Holly*, I do have a 15 yr old step son. DH is 8 1/2 yrs older so he was becoming a dad while I was still in middle school! 

Hi *Kit_Cat*! I just wanted to say that I luv u for not abandoning us for 1st trimester :hugs:

*Moomin* those symptoms sound awesome! :thumbup: looking forward to more wee stick intallments on the thread

Hi *trinitymom*, glad u are getting back to normal dear! Continue to take all the time u need.

:kiss: :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Holly- My first DD was the worst labor... scared me beyond all reason when I fell with my youngest DD. My oldest DD's head became stuck and after an hour of trying to get her out the doctor told me that he was giving me 5 more minutes to get her head past before he was going to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. She was showing signs of distress and I was losing a lot of blood. Apparently the idea of them pushing her back in gave me superhuman strength because I got her past and gave birth to her 7 minutes later. After 2 days in hospital and being unable to walk, they performed some xrays and found that she had cracked my pubic bone. :shock:
> With my youngest DD I woke up with contractions when I was 9 days overdue... when I finally started to push at the birthing center, it only took me 13 minutes to give birth to her. I was up and walking 10 minutes later... even if it was only to the loo. :haha: My point to this is that every pregnancy AND birth is different. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh Molly that sounds like my 2nd son! He was 4.75kg and had shoulder dystocia. He got stuck and I pushed for 2 hours. Then the midwife said I had 20 min to get him out otherwise we were going to hospital. The thought of having to get to the car was obviously enough for me to get in touch with my inner superwoman! He also broke my pubic bone and my coccyx. Very sore!Click to expand...
> 
> oh you poor ladies! He was a chunky monkey your 2nd son trinitymom! with my gestational diabetes they were worried I'd have a 5kg sugar baby, but she was 3.2kg -so her shoulders were saved!!!
> And Trinitymom I hope you're feeling ok you poor thing,:flower: I know you're superwoman but even superwomen need lots of :hugs:Click to expand...

I just did the conversion for lbs to kg... my first lo was 3.54kg and 53.34cm and my second lo was 3.57kg and 50.8 Almost identical eh? :)


----------



## Mollykins

G'morning (or early evening) lovelies-

OH doesn't have to leave town for work until 1200 so we are spending a sweet morning together with the youngest lo; just sent off the oldest lo to school. 

Kit- I agree with Newbi, I very much so appreciate you keeping up over here and not completely abandoning us for preggy-er pastures. :hugs: 

Emandi- I am so sorry that Emily is not doing better... I am sure you are becoming overly dependent on coffee and wearing out as well. Hopefully this is the last day for her sickness. :hugs:

Firstbaby- Good luck today! Or rather... I hope it went well! (since it's probably over now.) 

Moomin- your symptoms are coming along quite nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi newbie,

and other pretty turtles! 

Moomin I had forgot to talk to you, it's so rubbish using my phone to catch up but we're just out all the time because his mum and dad are in all the time. Trinitymom, no offence, but I'm told mothers of sons are a breed apart. Having only a sister I didn't know this, but boy do I know it now! Anyway... Congratulations on your news :) that is most excellent! Good old dad eh? You'll have to buy him a pint! 

Work was ok it's a weird position to be in like cause it turns out it's temporary so it's awkward plus I don't really like retail as a sector. So I might even try for call centre if the job Market doesn't pick up here...

The weather is awful... Really cold with a dangerous sheet of ice everywhere! I'm expecting to fall over soon!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi molly!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi sarachka! My Monday was ok. I may whinge about having a job I dint want (temporary mainly and retail secondly) I am still better off for working and doing something at this difficult crossroads :) 

I am having a curry cooked by the mil I'm attempting to get my nose running anything to get rid of this stupid cold! My nose may just run off my face soon! I've agreed to do 4 hours extra this week tomorrow I didn't wanna say no but I have still got the perfect job waiting for me out there! I have to look...


----------



## Mollykins

:hi: Firstbaby! :)


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I totally sympathise with you about having a job you get no satisfaction from. Lets hope we both get sperminated this cycle and can have a nice long maternity leave!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Morning (well, for me and Molly) turtles! :coffee:
> 
> Happy Monday! Hope everyone is having a fantastic start to the week!
> *
> Firstbaby*, Sarachka hope work is going well for you.
> 
> *Crunchie*, sorry about your bfn muffin! Fx'ed your temp shoots back up and your bfp isn't far behind!
> 
> *Emandi*! Poor Em, I hope she shakes this awful cold really soon! I've been TTC since September, but i don't really count September and October, b/c DH has been NTNP the whole time and we have had poor timing, Last month was the 1st month that the timing was perfect, still got a :bfn: unfortunately!
> 
> Lovely sofa *Molly*, looks sooo comfy. I cringed when i read about your toe. Ouchy! Hopeful it feels a little better this morning
> 
> *Holly*, I do have a 15 yr old step son. DH is 8 1/2 yrs older so he was becoming a dad while I was still in middle school!
> 
> Hi *Kit_Cat*! I just wanted to say that I luv u for not abandoning us for 1st trimester :hugs:
> 
> *Moomin* those symptoms sound awesome! :thumbup: looking forward to more wee stick intallments on the thread
> 
> Hi *trinitymom*, glad u are getting back to normal dear! Continue to take all the time u need.
> 
> :kiss: :flower:

My DH is 8 and 1/2 yrs older too, and he always insists on the 1/2, if someone asks and I round it up to 9!!:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes well at this rate I won't have maternity leave: double bum... Hopefully I will but it wouldn't be the end of the world... Anyway still sat here in uniform, waiting for the oh so I can go change and eat!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Holly- My first DD was the worst labor... scared me beyond all reason when I fell with my youngest DD. My oldest DD's head became stuck and after an hour of trying to get her out the doctor told me that he was giving me 5 more minutes to get her head past before he was going to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. She was showing signs of distress and I was losing a lot of blood. Apparently the idea of them pushing her back in gave me superhuman strength because I got her past and gave birth to her 7 minutes later. After 2 days in hospital and being unable to walk, they performed some xrays and found that she had cracked my pubic bone. :shock:
> With my youngest DD I woke up with contractions when I was 9 days overdue... when I finally started to push at the birthing center, it only took me 13 minutes to give birth to her. I was up and walking 10 minutes later... even if it was only to the loo. :haha: My point to this is that every pregnancy AND birth is different. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh Molly that sounds like my 2nd son! He was 4.75kg and had shoulder dystocia. He got stuck and I pushed for 2 hours. Then the midwife said I had 20 min to get him out otherwise we were going to hospital. The thought of having to get to the car was obviously enough for me to get in touch with my inner superwoman! He also broke my pubic bone and my coccyx. Very sore!Click to expand...
> 
> oh you poor ladies! He was a chunky monkey your 2nd son trinitymom! with my gestational diabetes they were worried I'd have a 5kg sugar baby, but she was 3.2kg -so her shoulders were saved!!!
> And Trinitymom I hope you're feeling ok you poor thing,:flower: I know you're superwoman but even superwomen need lots of :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just did the conversion for lbs to kg... my first lo was 3.54kg and 53.34cm and my second lo was 3.57kg and 50.8 Almost identical eh? :)Click to expand...

Very close!! Your 2nd was proportionally like Holly, 3.2kg for 48cm. Shorty! She was a week early....
What's this about your toe Molly, I missed The Toe? Hope you're ok:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh yeah Molly....totally meant to comment on your frankentoenail :shock: That sounds hideously sore and I can't believe you didn't take the opportunity to lie on the new lovely couch and have your OH peel you grapes!!!!! :winkwink:

I hope it's not bothering you too much but sounded really OUCH!!! :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- My post about the frankentoe bit is on pg. 379

Kit-It is very very OUCH. :haha: I had to try on 3 different pairs of shoes before I found ones that would not hurt my toe (too badly) so I could go shopping afterward. And of course, I kicked my toe on something (probably my OH :haha: ) while I was sleeping last night so I woke up with a bloody and super sore toe. :cry: So happy I decided to wear nice thick socks to bed!


----------



## kit_cat

Newbie and Molly....:flower:

Thanks so much for allowing me to STAY on this thread and humouring me. I sometimes think maybe I shouldn't in case you're fed up of my cheekyness and my being pregnant already might annoy, but I did ask Molly if I could stay when I got my BFP and she did say I could...do you remember? Do you? :blush:

As a seasoned traveller of these forums, I can categorically say there is nowhere else I'd rather be :hugs: You ladies are my virtual fwends (I hope) and you know a multitude more about me right now than ANYONE else!

Loads of the good stuff :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Molly your frankentoe story makes me feel queasy!!

So glad Monday is done. Only 4 more days until the weekend lol. 

It's so horribly colsd but thank god the witch has gone so OH and I can resume our normal nightly fun, best way to keep warm.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah kit that's great! Do you know what we should do? A virtual friend bracelet! How funny!


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't have sex every night. I would sex more than oh I think but know what it's like to be under pressure to do the sex all the time so I don't nag :) maybe we'll have more naughty fun in the new house...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Newbie and Molly....:flower:
> 
> Thanks so much for allowing me to STAY on this thread and humouring me. I sometimes think maybe I shouldn't in case you're fed up of my cheekyness and my being pregnant already might annoy, but I did ask Molly if I could stay when I got my BFP and she did say I could...do you remember? Do you? :blush:
> 
> As a seasoned traveller of these forums, I can categorically say there is nowhere else I'd rather be :hugs: You ladies are my virtual fwends (I hope) and you know a multitude more about me right now than ANYONE else!
> 
> Loads of the good stuff :kiss::hugs:

To be honest.... I don't really venture away from this thread at all. During the TWW I tend to stalk the bfp's and pregnancy test forum. :blush: Although, you girls are addicting and the only really real reason why I come on here so often. Awww! (How's that for virtual friendship eh Kit? :friends: )


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Is everyone having a nice Monday so far?!
> 
> My day is going ok. Can't complain. Grocery shopping after work and plan on making my scallops and fried rice for dinner, one of my favourites. I'm hoping the postman will have brought a few parcels today. I've got my fertility tests, soft cups, and some craft bits that I'm expecting and OH has is expecting a package from Kyrgyzstan. Now how many people can say they've had a parcell from there?!?

Sarachka...I can't even say the name of that place let alone have had a parcel from it!! :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:

Well here it is... Drum roll please... wee wee stick number 2! (5 dpo) Do u think it's getting darker? It's ok I don't mind honesty! :thumbup:
Oh and I should also mention that this pic was taken about 7 - 10 mins after I did the test so it had dried a bit! :flower:

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/f2f7965d.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello Turtle-ladies :hi:

Hope you all survived your Monday :flower:

It was LO's birthday ring at school this morning. They sing 4 songs to him because he's 4 and then sing happy birthday and blow out candles. His teacher is so sweet - she made him a Spiderman birthday crown :)

I was almost so rude to a pregnant teller yesterday who kept rubbing her stomach and talking to her baby. It was probably really sweet and ordinarily I would have thought so but I just found it so obnoxious that I wanted to smack her :blush: So i just kept quiet and paid and left

I told DH how I was feeling that I was just meant to get back to normal as though nothing has happened and that some (most) women would have gone to hospital. He has been a bit more careful - made dinner (pitta bread with hummus and salad)

Got my oldest son's prizegiving tomorrow morning then I'm taking him to see Harry Potter. Middle son's prizegiving on Wednesday (and MIL is taking him to a pantomime in the evening)

And I'm going to see the gynae on Thursday...we'll see what he says. I haven't seen a gynae for 5 years and now it's a bit weird because I work with most of them and now one is going to look at my lady parts :blush: But he's like and old grandpa so I think it'll be fine


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> Well here it is... Drum roll please... wee wee stick number 2! (5 dpo) Do u think it's getting darker? It's ok I don't mind honesty! :thumbup:
> Oh and I should also mention that this pic was taken about 7 - 10 mins after I did the test so it had dried a bit! :flower:
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/f2f7965d.jpg

Hiya Moomin :flower:

Either that is a better pic than the last one or the line is a tad darker....you decide as you can see it IRL.

x


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> Well here it is... Drum roll please... wee wee stick number 2! (5 dpo) Do u think it's getting darker? It's ok I don't mind honesty! :thumbup:
> Oh and I should also mention that this pic was taken about 7 - 10 mins after I did the test so it had dried a bit! :flower:

I think it's darker - looks like mine before I got my bfp


----------



## kit_cat

Hi TrinityMom :hi: :hugs:

x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hi TrinityMom :hi: :hugs:
> 
> x

Hi :friends:


----------



## Sarachka

So what is the theory with using OPKs? I thought you get an LH surge again before aunt flo anyway?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Hello Turtle-ladies :hi:
> 
> Hope you all survived your Monday :flower:
> 
> It was LO's birthday ring at school this morning. They sing 4 songs to him because he's 4 and then sing happy birthday and blow out candles. His teacher is so sweet - she made him a Spiderman birthday crown :)
> 
> I was almost so rude to a pregnant teller yesterday who kept rubbing her stomach and talking to her baby. It was probably really sweet and ordinarily I would have thought so but I just found it so obnoxious that I wanted to smack her :blush: So i just kept quiet and paid and left
> 
> I told DH how I was feeling that I was just meant to get back to normal as though nothing has happened and that some (most) women would have gone to hospital. He has been a bit more careful - made dinner (pitta bread with hummus and salad)
> 
> Got my oldest son's prizegiving tomorrow morning then I'm taking him to see Harry Potter. Middle son's prizegiving on Wednesday (and MIL is taking him to a pantomime in the evening)
> 
> And I'm going to see the gynae on Thursday...we'll see what he says. I haven't seen a gynae for 5 years and now it's a bit weird because I work with most of them and now one is going to look at my lady parts :blush: But he's like and old grandpa so I think it'll be fine

I'm glad you were able to get through to your DH. I think that was a very important factor for you. :hugs: I'm also pleased to hear that your oldest DS had a fab time today and hope your middle DS has an equal fab time tomorrow. :dance: 
Every once in a while Trinity, take a deep breath. I know this is hard and I feel for you; I'd even venture to say we all feel for you. We do not expect you to just get over it... it's a very personal and far from quick process but we are here for you. :hugs2: I hope all goes well for you on Thursday. :kiss:


----------



## dreambaby

Hello everyone, is it ok if I join you?
I only came off bc end of Oct and it's still all a bit new to me.


----------



## kit_cat

dreambaby said:


> Hello everyone, is it ok if I join you?
> I only came off bc end of Oct and it's still all a bit new to me.

Hello dreambaby :hi: and welcome :flower:

x


----------



## dreambaby

Thankyou, looks like you've got a little one growing - congrats !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Welcome dreambaby. We are :fool: crazy here... just so you are aware. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

dreambaby said:


> Thankyou, looks like you've got a little one growing - congrats !!!!

Thank you! Yes, I am the proud owner of the first BFP on this thread :winkwink: Hope you join me soon :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi dream baby!

I'm sarachka. Tell us about yourself!


----------



## dreambaby

Hi Mollykins !!! Crazzzzzys good, a pick up is just what I need. I've been a bit gutted, cos I really had my hopes up for a Crimbo BFP and then I got ill and have been put on antibiotics for a chest infection which was affecting my asthma. So I'm not holding my breath that there will be any BFP for me this month !!:wacko:
How long have you been ttc?


----------



## dreambaby

Sarachka said:


> Hi dream baby!
> 
> I'm sarachka. Tell us about yourself!

Hiya !!
I'm 26 and so is my other half, we got married this August it was dead romantic !!!
I'm an Animal Care lecturer, also a Qualified Vet Nurse.
Really, really want a sprog now, I just feel sooooo ready. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Dreambaby- If you need a pick me up, you should start reading this ridiculously long (but very lovely) thread from the beginning. We've had some very interesting... 45 days. :haha: This is my 18 month TTC :dohh: and my last before I go on a break until April. Also, I'm with Sarachka... tell us about yourself! :)


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations on your wedding! :hugs:
"Sprog"... haven't heard that one yet fellow turtles... have you been holding out on me with your lovely uk lingo?? :haha: 
Wait... where is HOLLY!!! ?


----------



## dreambaby

This whole baby making thing has made me stir crazy, I've almost convinced myself most days that I am pregnant when I'm not. I over analyse everything and my other half is as cool as a cucumber - I think it's making me slightly insane. Is this normal??? :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah Molly sprog is a uk phrase. 

Nice to meet you dreambaby. I'm 28 in Cambridgeshire, OH is 28 too. I'm a civil servant and he's currently a kept man!! That role needs to reverse asap. I'm also very ready for a baby but I'm a bit worried that I wont love the baby as much as I love my cat, Alice. Jk but I do love my cat a lot!


----------



## dreambaby

Yer Sproglet/nipper they're my favourite ones !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

dreambaby said:


> This whole baby making thing has made me stir crazy, I've almost convinced myself most days that I am pregnant when I'm not. I over analyse everything and my other half is as cool as a cucumber - I think it's making me slightly insane. Is this normal??? :wacko:

Yes Unfortunately ttc will make you into a complete lunatic.


----------



## dreambaby

I have four cats (between 7 years old and three years old), whom I love very much, they have been my children since they were all tiny tiny.
It does worry me that as I've spent sooo much time around animals that I may accidently treat a nipper the same. Oh well at least it will be loved (and de-flead and de-wormed regularly !!!!! teheheh):haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Dreambaby- it's normal. :thumbup: Oh and like Sarachka... I have a kitten named Alice. :hugs:


----------



## dreambaby

Sarachka said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> This whole baby making thing has made me stir crazy, I've almost convinced myself most days that I am pregnant when I'm not. I over analyse everything and my other half is as cool as a cucumber - I think it's making me slightly insane. Is this normal??? :wacko:
> 
> Yes Unfortunately ttc will make you into a complete lunatic.Click to expand...

I knew I was obsessed when I realised I had watched most of the youtube birthing videos within two days !!!


----------



## dreambaby

Mollykins said:


> Dreambaby- it's normal. :thumbup: Oh and like Sarachka... I have a kitten named Alice. :hugs:

Alice is a cute name for a kitten!! Mine are: Kovu, Kiara, Annie and Squidge. I'm really broody for another kitten, but I think thats just because I want a really baby so bad.


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly, I think you mentioned The Business of Being Born? Excellent. My favourite favourite is Birth As We Know It. They have a 10 min promo in youtube. I LOVE it


----------



## TrinityMom

dreambaby said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Dreambaby- it's normal. :thumbup: Oh and like Sarachka... I have a kitten named Alice. :hugs:
> 
> Alice is a cute name for a kitten!! Mine are: Kovu, Kiara, Annie and Squidge. I'm really broody for another kitten, but I think thats just because I want a really baby so bad.Click to expand...

I won't name all my pets...we'll be here til xmas. I do have a pig called Miss Alice tho

When I was pregnant with my oldest I kept dreaming I was having a ginger kitten. Which was fine in the dream until I tried to put him into the car seat :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Molly, I think you mentioned The Business of Being Born? Excellent. My favourite favourite is Birth As We Know It. They have a 10 min promo in youtube. I LOVE it

You both recommend these then? Are they documentary style?


----------



## MoominMumma

*Kit_Cat*- Yes i think it is a better pic and i also think it is a tad darker too! :thumbup:

*Trinity Mom*- Nice to hear from you again! :flower: and i think it's totally understandable that you wanted to smack the preggers lady! After what you have been through i think you are being incredibly strong and brave! :hugs:
Ooooo i sooo hope that it will lead to my :bfp:! :thumbup:

*Sarachka*- OMG i didn't know that u could have another surge of LH before the :witch:??
Can anyone help us out on that question??!! :shrug:

And welcome to *Dreambaby* - as you can see we are all :wacko: here! But we have a laugh... don't we girls? :winkwink:
Sending you lots of :dust:!!! 

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I think you mentioned The Business of Being Born? Excellent. My favourite favourite is Birth As We Know It. They have a 10 min promo in youtube. I LOVE it
> 
> You both recommend these then? Are they documentary style?Click to expand...

Yes. BAWKI is just beautiful!


----------



## dreambaby

My spag bowl tasted very different tonight, I think maybe I'm symptom spotting !!!
Probably makes more sense that the other half put something new into it !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm here Molly, I'm here! I was just https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif

I found The Toe page, ugghh!! I hate things like that, so _unnecessary_. Like stubbing your toe, or whacking your funny bone or shin. So painful yet so unspectacular:shrug:

Hello Dreambaby:wave: I'm the old granny here,:jo: at 35 years old (though DH informed me jealously that friends we met last week thought I was 25, so I am feeling SMUG:smug:) and we're ttc-ing nippersprog number 2.(DH has 2 boys from a former relationship, who live with us one week out of two) And I've had 2 normal cycles now since stopping breastfeeding my little monkey (see avatar) 4 months ago.

Hey it's rather fun a formal introduction:fool: 

Kit_cat now that's just silly nonsense to think that you'd be allowed to leave so easily just because you have a strange foodstuff in you that keeps mutating- from poppy seed, to raspberry, to stuffed olive...In fact, what is the last edible fancy on your ticker? Melon? Roast Pig? I will have a peek in a mo....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I too have read (on my opk instruction packet) that you get another LH surge before AF. 

SO MOOMIN we will all be absolutely over the moon if you are an OPK and HPT++++++ lass, but treat your opk testing for the mo as purely scientific. Don't put any emotion into your urinating...at this stage...


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Dreambaby*- I was meant to be a vet in my heart of hearts but in the turmoil of adolescence and in being whisked off to France I kind of forgot.:dohh:
We have 3 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, lots of chickens and 2 cats and a dog. Our last remaining hamster died last week:cry:

Trinitymom's got a potbellied pig, I am soooooooo jealous.:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## dreambaby

HollyMonkey said:


> *Dreambaby*- I was meant to be a vet in my heart of hearts but in the turmoil of adolescence and in being whisked off to France I kind of forgot.:dohh:
> We have 3 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, lots of chickens and 2 cats and a dog. Our last remaining hamster died last week:cry:
> 
> Trinitymom's got a potbellied pig, I am soooooooo jealous.:brat::hissy::brat:

I did love it when I was a full time Veterinary Nurse, but as I got older and wanted more things I couldn't afford to be one anyone. They don't get paid a s well as the Vet Surgeons. So I went into teaching Animal Care instead and haven't looked back. The hours and money are great !!! I still nurse for the vets I used to work for in the holidays sometimes and on call overnight for them occasionally when they need me, but I really like passing my knowledge onto students now and have just finished my teacher training this year too !!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I think you mentioned The Business of Being Born? Excellent. My favourite favourite is Birth As We Know It. They have a 10 min promo in youtube. I LOVE it
> 
> You both recommend these then? Are they documentary style?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. BAWKI is just beautiful!Click to expand...

:shrug: I can't get these - just tried on ebay :nope: They are only available in USA/Canada regional DVDs.....was so looking forward to them as well. Boo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

dreambaby said:


> I have four cats (between 7 years old and three years old), whom I love very much, they have been my children since they were all tiny tiny.
> It does worry me that as I've spent sooo much time around animals that I may accidently treat a nipper the same. Oh well at least it will be loved (and de-flead and de-wormed regularly !!!!! teheheh):haha:

:rofl:

Animals are great for :baby: I think. Not always so good for the animal mind you, my LO spent a good part of this morning trying to pull one of our rabbits ears off! :bunny:As for the poor dog- he loves playing with her, but she gives as good as she gets....


----------



## HollyMonkey

dreambaby said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Dreambaby*- I was meant to be a vet in my heart of hearts but in the turmoil of adolescence and in being whisked off to France I kind of forgot.:dohh:
> We have 3 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, lots of chickens and 2 cats and a dog. Our last remaining hamster died last week:cry:
> 
> Trinitymom's got a potbellied pig, I am soooooooo jealous.:brat::hissy::brat:
> 
> I did love it when I was a full time Veterinary Nurse, but as I got older and wanted more things I couldn't afford to be one anyone. They don't get paid a s well as the Vet Surgeons. So I went into teaching Animal Care instead and haven't looked back. The hours and money are great !!! I still nurse for the vets I used to work for in the holidays sometimes and on call overnight for them occasionally when they need me, but I really like passing my knowledge onto students now and have just finished my teacher training this year too !!!Click to expand...

Animal care sounds fab. Have you met emandi on this thread yet? I think she'd like to find something in that area of work. Well done for finishing your teacher training, that's a real passport in your pocket!!!!


----------



## dreambaby

Your profile piccie is cute - love it !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:

PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my lovelies! :flower:
> 
> How are we all today? I'm still in shock at the news I got last night! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all the replies tho :flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck at 1st PROPER day at work Jayniefirstbaby. Do you get staff discount on pregnancy tests and prenatal vitamins?:haha:
> 
> And Moomin was it you asking about symptoms 4dpo? With LO I had very sore boobs for about a week from 2-9dpo, and dry itchy skin on my legs and hips:shrug: Nothing else early on- queasiness and tiredness came a couple of weeks later...
> 
> Blimey, half 9 already nearly...must dash:plane:see you later my dears:flower:
> 
> :thumbup: Yes Holly it was I with "dem moomin boobs" :haha:who asked about the 4dpo symptoms! :thumbup:
> *Today's Symptoms...*
> 
> Still got *Sore bb's*[/ but only difference is that it's mainly my left bb that is sore (but only when I touch it! :haha:)
> 
> And I'm not sure if it's all in my head but I seem to be needing to *wee a lot more!?* and one other thing... Not sure if I can class it as a symptom but today when I started work I could smell the fried breakfast being cooked in the cafe and the smell of it made mr feel *sooo sick!!??* and I usually love the smell of it! :shrug:
> 
> Anyway I will be back later with my latest OPK!!! Hands up if you're looking forward to seeing the next edition?! :haha:
> 
> Lots of luv :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...



:thumbup: YEp me me!!

Hey ladies got my 1st midwife booking appointment 21st dec at 2.30pm...:happydance:

Also been onto the EPU who refuse to scan me early even fter my MC last time and i have booked a private scan for 21st dec 5pm too:happydance:

Hope everything stays sticky :hi::hi: everyone im getting ready for takeaway tea fatty!! And to watch corrie big week this week :happydance: !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a watermelon *Kit_cat*. You poor thing. I had a kind of large sausage-like baby to squeeze out, but you have a watermelon. All big and hard and round. All I can say to you is 'goodluck':thumbup: The aubergine I could be dealing with...but watermelon...?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovelies! :flower:
> 
> How are we all today? I'm still in shock at the news I got last night! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all the replies tho :flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck at 1st PROPER day at work Jayniefirstbaby. Do you get staff discount on pregnancy tests and prenatal vitamins?:haha:
> 
> And Moomin was it you asking about symptoms 4dpo? With LO I had very sore boobs for about a week from 2-9dpo, and dry itchy skin on my legs and hips:shrug: Nothing else early on- queasiness and tiredness came a couple of weeks later...
> 
> Blimey, half 9 already nearly...must dash:plane:see you later my dears:flower:
> 
> :thumbup: Yes Holly it was I with "dem moomin boobs" :haha:who asked about the 4dpo symptoms! :thumbup:
> *Today's Symptoms...*
> 
> Still got *Sore bb's*[/ but only difference is that it's mainly my left bb that is sore (but only when I touch it! :haha:)
> 
> And I'm not sure if it's all in my head but I seem to be needing to *wee a lot more!?* and one other thing... Not sure if I can class it as a symptom but today when I started work I could smell the fried breakfast being cooked in the cafe and the smell of it made mr feel *sooo sick!!??* and I usually love the smell of it! :shrug:
> 
> Anyway I will be back later with my latest OPK!!! Hands up if you're looking forward to seeing the next edition?! :haha:
> 
> Lots of luv :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: YEp me me!!
> 
> Hey ladies got my 1st midwife booking appointment 21st dec at 2.30pm...:happydance:
> 
> Also been onto the EPU who refuse to scan me early even fter my MC last time and i have booked a private scan for 21st dec 5pm too:happydance:
> 
> Hope everything stays sticky :hi::hi: everyone im getting ready for takeaway tea fatty!! And to watch corrie big week this week :happydance: !!Click to expand...



Yay for your scan - you'll be looking forward to that! I'm surprised they wouldn't give you an early reassurance scan though....bit disappointing :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It's a watermelon *Kit_cat*. You poor thing. I had a kind of large sausage-like baby to squeeze out, but you have a watermelon. All big and hard and round. All I can say to you is 'goodluck':thumbup: The aubergine I could be dealing with...but watermelon...?

OH GOD :help:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)

Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovelies! :flower:
> 
> How are we all today? I'm still in shock at the news I got last night! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all the replies tho :flower::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck at 1st PROPER day at work Jayniefirstbaby. Do you get staff discount on pregnancy tests and prenatal vitamins?:haha:
> 
> And Moomin was it you asking about symptoms 4dpo? With LO I had very sore boobs for about a week from 2-9dpo, and dry itchy skin on my legs and hips:shrug: Nothing else early on- queasiness and tiredness came a couple of weeks later...
> 
> Blimey, half 9 already nearly...must dash:plane:see you later my dears:flower:
> 
> :thumbup: Yes Holly it was I with "dem moomin boobs" :haha:who asked about the 4dpo symptoms! :thumbup:
> *Today's Symptoms...*
> 
> Still got *Sore bb's*[/ but only difference is that it's mainly my left bb that is sore (but only when I touch it! :haha:)
> 
> And I'm not sure if it's all in my head but I seem to be needing to *wee a lot more!?* and one other thing... Not sure if I can class it as a symptom but today when I started work I could smell the fried breakfast being cooked in the cafe and the smell of it made mr feel *sooo sick!!??* and I usually love the smell of it! :shrug:
> 
> Anyway I will be back later with my latest OPK!!! Hands up if you're looking forward to seeing the next edition?! :haha:
> 
> Lots of luv :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: YEp me me!!
> 
> Hey ladies got my 1st midwife booking appointment 21st dec at 2.30pm...:happydance:
> 
> Also been onto the EPU who refuse to scan me early even fter my MC last time and i have booked a private scan for 21st dec 5pm too:happydance:
> 
> Hope everything stays sticky :hi::hi: everyone im getting ready for takeaway tea fatty!! And to watch corrie big week this week :happydance: !!Click to expand...



My mum's a corrie fan, don't have it here, or i'm sure i would be!
Your bean will be fine and sticky, don't you worry.:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)
> 
> Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:Click to expand...

Well, because of Emmett's lack of end bits, he's only about 40cm long...SO sweet


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)
> 
> Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:Click to expand...

YES! They are just the cutest bestest! If I don't have another baby I will just procure one, and DH will have to live with it. Like if it were my own offspring.[-(


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)
> 
> Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, because of Emmett's lack of end bits, he's only about 40cm long...SO sweetClick to expand...

Ahhhhh, he's pretty much a micro pig then :) Do you have lots of land TrinityMom? I'm just thinking how you keep all your fluffy/snorty/feathered friends?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)
> 
> Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, because of Emmett's lack of end bits, he's only about 40cm long...SO sweetClick to expand...

NO!NO! NO! Trinitymom! You're just doing that to torment me! I Want Dinky Piggy.:growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)
> 
> Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, because of Emmett's lack of end bits, he's only about 40cm long...SO sweetClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh, he's pretty much a micro pig then :) Do you have lots of land TrinityMom? I'm just thinking how you keep all your fluffy/snorty/feathered friends?Click to expand...

We have just over a third of an acre but most of it is taken up with enclosures and animal houses


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)
> 
> Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, because of Emmett's lack of end bits, he's only about 40cm long...SO sweetClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh, he's pretty much a micro pig then :) Do you have lots of land TrinityMom? I'm just thinking how you keep all your fluffy/snorty/feathered friends?Click to expand...
> 
> We have just over a third of an acre but most of it is taken up with enclosures and animal housesClick to expand...

Must be lovely. I'd love that. My house has a paddock attached but the Parks Trust own it, but when we have horses in it, they are THE best fed 4 legged friends ever :haha: I love horses :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

I wannnnaaaaaa micro pig !!!!!!!!! 

welcome dreambaby .......I am crunchie you may have seen posts about a "frankenfoot" that is also me but more about that later 
I am 30 and TTC my first, I used be sane and then I came off BC ! lol

:hugs:

Molly - we must get some more uk sayings for you to enjoy 

oh and mommin I dont know why but when u signed off your post mommin and dave it really made me chuckle, it came into my head again today and I was chuckling away at work 

Hey holly, shows us your stocking then :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm taking my crampy uterus off to bed so that I don't fall asleep at prize giving (which DS says is very boring)


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> Well here it is... Drum roll please... wee wee stick number 2! (5 dpo) Do u think it's getting darker? It's ok I don't mind honesty! :thumbup:
> Oh and I should also mention that this pic was taken about 7 - 10 mins after I did the test so it had dried a bit! :flower:
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/f2f7965d.jpg

I think it is darker defo...and i did'nt know your lh rises before af either:blush:, saying that i have seen ladies do this experiment and get a BFP at the end:happydance:

Hi babydreams dreambaby welcome:hugs:

Yes very excited kitkat and was very cross with hosp and gp today:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm taking my crampy uterus off to bed so that I don't fall asleep at prize giving (which DS says is very boring)

Good night Trinity...hope you sleep very well :sleep: x


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking my crampy uterus off to bed so that I don't fall asleep at prize giving (which DS says is very boring)
> 
> Good night Trinity...hope you sleep very well :sleep: xClick to expand...

night night trinty:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Right caught up whew!

Dreambaby- Im qualified to Animal Management (care) Level 3 National Diploma :)

Molly- painful toe!!!! owwweeeee :cry:

Moomin - looks darker to me :thumbup:

Crunchie - still hope yet 9dpo is early xxx!

Trinitymom - i'd have wanted to do the same in your situation :hugs:

Holly - please can we see the finished stocking

Kit_cat! - i dont fancy pushing out a watermelon can i have a honeydue instead

:wave: hello to anyone else :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh yes my stocking... need to take a pic....

Trinitymom is giving us all micropigs for christmas, that is so kind thankyou trinitymom:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> oh yes my stocking... need to take a pic....
> 
> Trinitymom is giving us all micropigs for christmas, that is so kind thankyou trinitymom:hugs:

thanks trinitymom......your one in a million :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)
> 
> Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, because of Emmett's lack of end bits, he's only about 40cm long...SO sweetClick to expand...
> 
> NO!NO! NO! Trinitymom! You're just doing that to torment me! I Want Dinky Piggy.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Awwwwwww look.....:awww: 

https://micro-pigs.net/index.php/micro-pigs-for-sale.html

To quote someone not a million miles away.... "WANT! WANT! WANT!" :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:



> Right caught up whew!
> 
> Dreambaby- Im qualified to Animal Management (care) Level 3 National Diploma :)
> 
> Molly- painful toe!!!! owwweeeee :cry:
> 
> Moomin - looks darker to me :thumbup:
> 
> Crunchie - still hope yet 9dpo is early xxx!
> 
> Trinitymom - i'd have wanted to do the same in your situation :hugs:
> 
> Holly - please can we see the finished stocking
> 
> Kit_cat! - i dont fancy pushing out a watermelon can i have a honeydue instead
> 
> :wave: hello to anyone else :)

:haha: Your post reminds me of the letters my dad wrote me when I was at Uni, only he would actually put numbers;eg...

1) Had a good bike ride along seafront Saturday, strong headwind.

2) Cheque enclosed, don't spend it all at once

3) Saw Aunty Dot, she sends her love


etc etc :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

xmas pics as promised
 



Attached Files:







015.JPG
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 1









018.JPG
File size: 56 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dreambaby

x-ginge-x said:


> Right caught up whew!
> 
> Dreambaby- Im qualified to Animal Management (care) Level 3 National Diploma :)
> 
> Molly- painful toe!!!! owwweeeee :cry:
> 
> Moomin - looks darker to me :thumbup:
> 
> Crunchie - still hope yet 9dpo is early xxx!
> 
> Trinitymom - i'd have wanted to do the same in your situation :hugs:
> 
> Holly - please can we see the finished stocking
> 
> Kit_cat! - i dont fancy pushing out a watermelon can i have a honeydue instead
> 
> :wave: hello to anyone else :)

Level 3 National Diploma Animal Management is one of the levels I teach now at a college. I did my National Diploma before going into Vet Nursing. It's a good qualification to have !!!! You still working with animals?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> xmas pics as promised

Ooh lovely, I might copy you and dangle a star in the middle of my garland. May I? We live a long way apart, I don't think the neighbours will notice!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> xmas pics as promised
> 
> Ooh lovely, I might copy you and dangle a star in the middle of my garland. May I? We live a long way apart, I don't think the neighbours will notice!!!!Click to expand...

Just cos it's you Holly


----------



## new mummy2010

has everyone finished christmas shopping ??


----------



## TrinityMom

This is Emmett when we rescued him
 



Attached Files:







020420101020.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> has everyone finished christmas shopping ??

90% done here!! What about you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO's stocking, made from left overs and scraps, since I prefer to spend my micro euros on the things inside! So far for her stocking I have an Elmer the Elephant snowdome, a pot of bubbles, a Christmas bathbook, a Délingos keyring (the Pig, she already has the Rat on her pushchair, which she loves!) and a hippo purse. I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT CHRISTMAS THIS YEAR WITH LO:happydance: 
And the other pic is of a twisted teapot I'm making as part of my mum and dad's pressie, a dinner party game which I'm not revealing for copyright reasons, just did the mould and the 1st layer of papier maché today...
 



Attached Files:







Stocking.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









teapot.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-ginge-x

unfortunately not dreambaby job hunting like mad though!! would love to get back into working with animals


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> This is Emmett when we rescued him

Awwwwww, he's so lovely :awww: how long ago was that?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is Emmett when we rescued him
> 
> Awwwwww, he's so lovely :awww: how long ago was that?Click to expand...

It was Easter. He's with my beautiful first-born bosscat, Mimooshka


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> LO's stocking, made from left overs and scraps, since I prefer to spend my micro euros on the things inside! So far for her stocking I have an Elmer the Elephant snowdome, a pot of bubbles, a Christmas bathbook, a Délingos keyring (the Pig, she already has the Rat on her pushchair, which she loves!) and a hippo purse. I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT CHRISTMAS THIS YEAR WITH LO:happydance:
> And the other pic is of a twisted teapot I'm making as part of my mum and dad's pressie, a dinner party game which I'm not revealing for copyright reasons, just did the mould and the 1st layer of papier maché today...

Very impressive!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> LO's stocking, made from left overs and scraps, since I prefer to spend my micro euros on the things inside! So far for her stocking I have an Elmer the Elephant snowdome, a pot of bubbles, a Christmas bathbook, a Délingos keyring (the Pig, she already has the Rat on her pushchair, which she loves!) and a hippo purse. I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT CHRISTMAS THIS YEAR WITH LO:happydance:
> And the other pic is of a twisted teapot I'm making as part of my mum and dad's pressie, a dinner party game which I'm not revealing for copyright reasons, just did the mould and the 1st layer of papier maché today...

that teapot looks wicked ! :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

75% still a way to guy what have you bought people its so hard sometimes !!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LO's stocking, made from left overs and scraps, since I prefer to spend my micro euros on the things inside! So far for her stocking I have an Elmer the Elephant snowdome, a pot of bubbles, a Christmas bathbook, a Délingos keyring (the Pig, she already has the Rat on her pushchair, which she loves!) and a hippo purse. I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT CHRISTMAS THIS YEAR WITH LO:happydance:
> And the other pic is of a twisted teapot I'm making as part of my mum and dad's pressie, a dinner party game which I'm not revealing for copyright reasons, just did the mould and the 1st layer of papier maché today...

Wow Holly...so clever! That teapot is really groovy :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Now that aunt flo has naffed off, my pity party is over and I'm plotting my plan of action for this cycle. Heres what I'm thinking right now:

* 2000mg EPO daily
* no over/internal cleaning of my lady garden with soap
* not too much sex in the week _before_ fertile week so I'm sore and cm is messed up by fertile days
* cut back on caffeine as much as possible
* exercise a bit every day until ovulation day
* soft cups after sex
* I'm going to attempt BD every other day until OPK goes positive then that day and 3 days after. This is going to be difficult bc we usually BD once or twice a day.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> This is Emmett when we rescued him

My DH hasn't finished Christmas shopping, that's for sure, I want one of dem piggs.:growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

Ok here is my xmas shopping so far:

OH: xbox 360, some games, he's got this already. I've got him a sweater to open on christmas day. 

Nephew: a set of jigsaws with two or three pieces per jigsaw, in the shape of cars, helicopters etc
& a playmobil 123 farmer and tractor 

Mumsie: no7 day and night total effect creams

Dad: book about UK water ways

Sis & BIL: John Lewis vouchers

I might make some soup etc for friends


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Now that aunt flo has naffed off, my pity party is over and I'm plotting my plan of action for this cycle. Heres what I'm thinking right now:
> 
> * 2000mg EPO daily
> * no over/internal cleaning of my lady garden with soap
> * not too much sex in the week _before_ fertile week so I'm sore and cm is messed up by fertile days
> * cut back on caffeine as much as possible
> * exercise a bit every day until ovulation day
> * soft cups after sex
> * I'm going to attempt BD every other day until OPK goes positive then that day and 3 days after. This is going to be difficult bc we usually BD once or twice a day.

Twice a day! I guess he is a Kept Man...


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Twice a day! I guess he is a Kept Man...

Hah fo shizzle! Dude has it good. I'm telling you, he could do a LOT worse than me.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Now that aunt flo has naffed off, my pity party is over and I'm plotting my plan of action for this cycle. Heres what I'm thinking right now:
> 
> * 2000mg EPO daily
> * no over/internal cleaning of my lady garden with soap
> * not too much sex in the week _before_ fertile week so I'm sore and cm is messed up by fertile days
> * cut back on caffeine as much as possible
> * exercise a bit every day until ovulation day
> * soft cups after sex
> * I'm going to attempt BD every other day until OPK goes positive then that day and 3 days after. This is going to be difficult bc we usually BD once or twice a day.
> 
> Twice a day! I guess he is a Kept Man...Click to expand...

OMG I feel my 34 years! The last time we bd twice in a day I think was 10 years and 3 kids ago!!! But then we have been together 17 years...

Now I REALLY am off to bed...after 11 here

Night all


----------



## Sarachka

We have been known to do it 5 times a day but then he complains that his ball hurt and I can barely walk.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Don't put any emotion into your urinating :haha: :rofl:
> 
> PS I have TWO pot belly pigs :) Miss Alice and Emmett (the pig without his 'end bits' as my LO says)
> 
> Has anyone seen these micro pigs? They really are THE most adorable little things, really tiny and are supposed to remain eeny weeny piglet sized even when they are adults :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, because of Emmett's lack of end bits, he's only about 40cm long...SO sweetClick to expand...
> 
> NO!NO! NO! Trinitymom! You're just doing that to torment me! I Want Dinky Piggy.:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwwww look.....:awww:
> 
> https://micro-pigs.net/index.php/micro-pigs-for-sale.html
> 
> To quote someone not a million miles away.... "WANT! WANT! WANT!" :brat:Click to expand...

OMG OMG they are so swwweeeeeet


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> We have been known to do it 5 times a day but then he complains that his ball hurt and I can barely walk.

Well I'm not surprised, serves you right. I think my absolute record is 3 a day, and that way back in the early days:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> We have been known to do it 5 times a day but then he complains that his ball hurt and I can barely walk.

O M G :shock:

5 times a day? I'd be impressed if we did it 5 times a week.

You must walk like a cowboy much of the time my sweet....hats off to ya!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Now that aunt flo has naffed off, my pity party is over and I'm plotting my plan of action for this cycle. Heres what I'm thinking right now:
> 
> * 2000mg EPO daily
> * no over/internal cleaning of my lady garden with soap
> * not too much sex in the week _before_ fertile week so I'm sore and cm is messed up by fertile days
> * cut back on caffeine as much as possible
> * exercise a bit every day until ovulation day
> * soft cups after sex
> * I'm going to attempt BD every other day until OPK goes positive then that day and 3 days after. This is going to be difficult bc we usually BD once or twice a day.
> 
> Twice a day! I guess he is a Kept Man...Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I feel my 34 years! The last time we bd twice in a day I think was 10 years and 3 kids ago!!! But then we have been together 17 years...
> 
> Now I REALLY am off to bed...after 11 here
> 
> Night allClick to expand...

I'm in your club!! And I'm off to bed too! (to sleep, not to have sex 5 times in a row:haha:) Big hugs allXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:hugs::kiss:


----------



## dreambaby

What is soft cups?? (soz to sound silly for asking):wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And congrats for your 17 years! :wedding:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:

I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Well I'm an ex gymnast ... no John Wayne walks for me! What can I say - he's Eastern European, it's in their blood. If we don't do it one day I get REALLY paranoid. I'm one of those obsessive types who doesn't cope well with changes in routine. If we miss a day of sex I'm sure it means he hates me and is on the brink of dumping me. Hi, I have issues.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:

yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Dreambaby, soft cups are plastic thimble like things that are used instead of tampons. You insert on and it collects menstrual blood. You can empty, wash and reuse them. They are used in ttc to insert after sex to keep the sperm inside so it doesn't plop out by accident!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...

hey dont worry I have the longest cycle on the thread ....shall we do 
murtle/ Turtle awards ???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Well I'm an ex gymnast ... no John Wayne walks for me! What can I say - he's Eastern European, it's in their blood. If we don't do it one day I get REALLY paranoid. I'm one of those obsessive types who doesn't cope well with changes in routine. If we miss a day of sex I'm sure it means he hates me and is on the brink of dumping me. Hi, I have issues.

Ah, you will see my lovely.:awww: In ten years time with 3 kids and an asymmetrical vagina and chronic fatigue around 10pm you will see things alot differently...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...

Ahem....shampoo and set if you don't mind - I have taste you know! Really goes well with my twin set and pearls :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Don't scare me into a c-section!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hey dont worry I have the longest cycle on the thread ....shall we do
> murtle/ Turtle awards ???Click to expand...

You win the longest cycle and the Frankenfeet awards :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Don't scare me into a c-section!!!

saggy wonky fanny:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahem....shampoo and set if you don't mind - I have taste you know! Really goes well with my twin set and pearls :winkwink:Click to expand...

I bet this cold weather has been worrying for you. Do you have Community Support for the Aged in your area? Someone to do your shopping when there's ice on the pavements?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hey dont worry I have the longest cycle on the thread ....shall we do
> murtle/ Turtle awards ???Click to expand...

Now my dear Crunchie.....you might just have something there.....the Myrtle Turtle awards.......hmmmmmmmmmm

The oldest myrtle turtle....Kit_cat
The lenghthiest cycle myrtle turtle.....Crunchie
The most sperminated myrtle turtle.....Sarachka

You see where I'm going with this............ :winkwink:

This could develop nicely *hatches dastardly plan* mwahahahahah


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off to bed, even if I am years and years younger than Kit_cat. Nighty all. Shame not to have seen you Molly and Newbie, will read your banter tomorrow!!!
Goodnight:crib:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Don't scare me into a c-section!!!
> 
> saggy wonky fanny:tease:Click to expand...

Now Holly....Sarachka may have been BDing a lot but there's no need for that!! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hey dont worry I have the longest cycle on the thread ....shall we do
> murtle/ Turtle awards ???Click to expand...
> 
> Now my dear Crunchie.....you might just have something there.....the Myrtle Turtle awards.......hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> The oldest myrtle turtle....Kit_cat
> The lenghthiest cycle myrtle turtle.....Crunchie
> The most sperminated myrtle turtle.....Sarachka
> 
> You see where I'm going with this............ :winkwink:
> 
> This could develop nicely *hatches dastardly plan* mwahahahahahClick to expand...

I like it! I like it!- you draw up dem awards Kit_cat.:happydance:

Gosh i must go to bed.....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahem....shampoo and set if you don't mind - I have taste you know! Really goes well with my twin set and pearls :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet this cold weather has been worrying for you. Do you have Community Support for the Aged in your area? Someone to do your shopping when there's ice on the pavements?Click to expand...

Well yes actually....and someone to put my pelican bib on while wiping my butt....what of it? Jealous? :gun:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hey dont worry I have the longest cycle on the thread ....shall we do
> murtle/ Turtle awards ???Click to expand...
> 
> Now my dear Crunchie.....you might just have something there.....the Myrtle Turtle awards.......hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> The oldest myrtle turtle....Kit_cat
> The lenghthiest cycle myrtle turtle.....Crunchie
> The most sperminated myrtle turtle.....Sarachka
> 
> You see where I'm going with this............ :winkwink:
> 
> This could develop nicely *hatches dastardly plan* mwahahahahahClick to expand...

I love it !!! we will need some trophies in our siggys though......

I am also going to bed, so tonight my syptoms for 9/10 DPO are...BFN !!! lol lots of CM again and having rage....so much so with a friend today on email I thought my period was starting as I was having very stange twinges !!! 

night :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Right I'm off to bed, even if I am years and years younger than Kit_cat. Nighty all. Shame not to have seen you Molly and Newbie, will read your banter tomorrow!!!
> Goodnight:crib:

Goodnight you young whipper snapper :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...with everyone announcing their ages on here today, I've just realised I'm the oldest person on this thread!! :jo:
> 
> I'd better take my crumbly self to bed soon before my false teeth fall out and I become incontinent :dohh:
> 
> yeah you do that oldy woldy. Don't forget to put your hairnet in to keep your blue curls in place, or did you go for the pink rinse this week?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hey dont worry I have the longest cycle on the thread ....shall we do
> murtle/ Turtle awards ???Click to expand...
> 
> Now my dear Crunchie.....you might just have something there.....the Myrtle Turtle awards.......hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> The oldest myrtle turtle....Kit_cat
> The lenghthiest cycle myrtle turtle.....Crunchie
> The most sperminated myrtle turtle.....Sarachka
> 
> You see where I'm going with this............ :winkwink:
> 
> This could develop nicely *hatches dastardly plan* mwahahahahahClick to expand...
> 
> I love it !!! we will need some trophies in our siggys though......
> 
> I am also going to bed, so tonight my syptoms for 9/10 DPO are...BFN !!! lol lots of CM again and having rage....so much so with a friend today on email I thought my period was starting as I was having very stange twinges !!!
> 
> night :kiss:Click to expand...

Yeah, trophies are a must!!

Good night Crunchie :hugs: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit- my award could be 'The Most Posts' ?!!!!!! If you click on the posts for this thread I have embarrassingly lots:blush:But I am a one thread kind o' girl


----------



## Mollykins

Trinity- I loved the Business of Being Born... I am going to look up Birth As We Know It just now. Oh and I'm very appreciative of my future micro pig. You are the sweetest! :hugs2:

Kit- That is horrible that you can't find it! Wait... do you all have Netflix on that side of the pond? If so, I know you can stream it (The Business of Being Born) instantly from your computer... 

NewMummy- :yipee: for your first scan! That must be very exciting for you! :hugs: As for Christmas shopping... HAHAHAHAHAHA... I mean... *ahem*... I am finishing up this weekend and I also have one package coming no... make that two packages coming through the post as well. Hmm... I need more wrapping goodies...

Holly- LO's stocking is the best! So sweet. As for the twisted teapot that is shrouded in mystery... quite amazing. Sort of reminds me of something that might be found in Alice in Wonderland... :winkwink:

Sarachka- I understand the high sex drive. My OH and I are rabbits :haha: We've slowed down since the children since we can't very well go at it whenever the mood strikes us but we go about it twice a day when he is in town. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah me! You girls are chatter bugs for sure! I have only just now caught up and here you all are... off to bed. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- How do you find how many posts one has made to a particular thread?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit- my award could be 'The Most Posts' ?!!!!!! If you click on the posts for this thread I have embarrassingly lots:blush:But I am a one thread kind o' girl

I think this will perhaps be only one of your trophies......the choices with you oh cheeky one are endless...mwahahahahahah :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Trinity- I loved the Business of Being Born... I am going to look up Birth As We Know It just now. Oh and I'm very appreciative of my future micro pig. You are the sweetest! :hugs2:
> 
> Kit- That is horrible that you can't find it! Wait... do you all have Netflix on that side of the pond? If so, I know you can stream it (The Business of Being Born) instantly from your computer...
> 
> NewMummy- :yipee: for your first scan! That must be very exciting for you! :hugs: As for Christmas shopping... HAHAHAHAHAHA... I mean... *ahem*... I am finishing up this weekend and I also have one package coming no... make that two packages coming through the post as well. Hmm... I need more wrapping goodies...
> 
> Holly- LO's stocking is the best! So sweet. As for the twisted teapot that is shrouded in mystery... quite amazing. Sort of reminds me of something that might be found in Alice in Wonderland... :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka- I understand the high sex drive. My OH and I are rabbits :haha: We've slowed down since the children since we can't very well go at it whenever the mood strikes us but we go about it twice a day when he is in town. :winkwink:

Hmmm, well the fact that I don't know what netflix is is not a good start really is it? I will persevere.

And get you Miss!! Twice a day no less.... I'd do that only when on fertile days and I'd be tired :haha: Ugh, I really am the granny of this thread :jo:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- How do you find how many posts one has made to a particular thread?

Good question...don't know either :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trinity- I loved the Business of Being Born... I am going to look up Birth As We Know It just now. Oh and I'm very appreciative of my future micro pig. You are the sweetest! :hugs2:
> 
> Kit- That is horrible that you can't find it! Wait... do you all have Netflix on that side of the pond? If so, I know you can stream it (The Business of Being Born) instantly from your computer...
> 
> NewMummy- :yipee: for your first scan! That must be very exciting for you! :hugs: As for Christmas shopping... HAHAHAHAHAHA... I mean... *ahem*... I am finishing up this weekend and I also have one package coming no... make that two packages coming through the post as well. Hmm... I need more wrapping goodies...
> 
> Holly- LO's stocking is the best! So sweet. As for the twisted teapot that is shrouded in mystery... quite amazing. Sort of reminds me of something that might be found in Alice in Wonderland... :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka- I understand the high sex drive. My OH and I are rabbits :haha: We've slowed down since the children since we can't very well go at it whenever the mood strikes us but we go about it twice a day when he is in town. :winkwink:
> 
> Hmmm, well the fact that I don't know what netflix is is not a good start really is it? I will persevere.
> 
> And get you Miss!! Twice a day no less.... I'd do that only when on fertile days and I'd be tired :haha: Ugh, I really am the granny of this thread :jo:Click to expand...

I did an internet search and it appears that you have blockbuster? Maybe? 
How old ARE you? I am not sure if you told me previously or not but... I forget now? :shrug: There is no gray hair in your profile pic so you can't be so old. :haha: I have gray... only a bit though... here and there and... well... it adds character damn it! :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- How do you find how many posts one has made to a particular thread?
> 
> Good question...don't know either :shrug:Click to expand...

AHA!!! Molly...if you go to where all the thread titles are listed (before you actually come into the thread) and go to the far left of the title you will see a blue envelope type thing with a white arrow on it. Hover on that and it will tell you how many posts you made on that thread!! I have 288!! You must have a record breaking number?

Now, I really must go to bed...*yawn*...night night lovelies :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- How do you find how many posts one has made to a particular thread?
> 
> Good question...don't know either :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> AHA!!! Molly...if you go to where all the thread titles are listed (before you actually come into the thread) and go to the far left of the title you will see a blue envelope type thing with a white arrow on it. Hover on that and it will tell you how many posts you made on that thread!! I have 288!! You must have a record breaking number?
> 
> Now, I really must go to bed...*yawn*...night night lovelies :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: This is my official, 650th post on this thread. Goodnight Kit and Olive! Sleep well!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trinity- I loved the Business of Being Born... I am going to look up Birth As We Know It just now. Oh and I'm very appreciative of my future micro pig. You are the sweetest! :hugs2:
> 
> Kit- That is horrible that you can't find it! Wait... do you all have Netflix on that side of the pond? If so, I know you can stream it (The Business of Being Born) instantly from your computer...
> 
> NewMummy- :yipee: for your first scan! That must be very exciting for you! :hugs: As for Christmas shopping... HAHAHAHAHAHA... I mean... *ahem*... I am finishing up this weekend and I also have one package coming no... make that two packages coming through the post as well. Hmm... I need more wrapping goodies...
> 
> Holly- LO's stocking is the best! So sweet. As for the twisted teapot that is shrouded in mystery... quite amazing. Sort of reminds me of something that might be found in Alice in Wonderland... :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka- I understand the high sex drive. My OH and I are rabbits :haha: We've slowed down since the children since we can't very well go at it whenever the mood strikes us but we go about it twice a day when he is in town. :winkwink:
> 
> Hmmm, well the fact that I don't know what netflix is is not a good start really is it? I will persevere.
> 
> And get you Miss!! Twice a day no less.... I'd do that only when on fertile days and I'd be tired :haha: Ugh, I really am the granny of this thread :jo:Click to expand...
> 
> I did an internet search and it appears that you have blockbuster? Maybe?
> How old ARE you? I am not sure if you told me previously or not but... I forget now? :shrug: There is no gray hair in your profile pic so you can't be so old. :haha: I have gray... only a bit though... here and there and... well... it adds character damn it! :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes, we have blockbuster..do you mean to rent the DVD or would they do streaming?

I don't know if I have mentioned my age before but I'm 49! Well actually, I'm 36 but I thought 49 might make you go "Whoah!!" which is fun :haha: I definitely do have grey hair, it's just not apparent in my pic....why do you think I chose it :winkwink: and yes it does add character :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trinity- I loved the Business of Being Born... I am going to look up Birth As We Know It just now. Oh and I'm very appreciative of my future micro pig. You are the sweetest! :hugs2:
> 
> Kit- That is horrible that you can't find it! Wait... do you all have Netflix on that side of the pond? If so, I know you can stream it (The Business of Being Born) instantly from your computer...
> 
> NewMummy- :yipee: for your first scan! That must be very exciting for you! :hugs: As for Christmas shopping... HAHAHAHAHAHA... I mean... *ahem*... I am finishing up this weekend and I also have one package coming no... make that two packages coming through the post as well. Hmm... I need more wrapping goodies...
> 
> Holly- LO's stocking is the best! So sweet. As for the twisted teapot that is shrouded in mystery... quite amazing. Sort of reminds me of something that might be found in Alice in Wonderland... :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka- I understand the high sex drive. My OH and I are rabbits :haha: We've slowed down since the children since we can't very well go at it whenever the mood strikes us but we go about it twice a day when he is in town. :winkwink:
> 
> Hmmm, well the fact that I don't know what netflix is is not a good start really is it? I will persevere.
> 
> And get you Miss!! Twice a day no less.... I'd do that only when on fertile days and I'd be tired :haha: Ugh, I really am the granny of this thread :jo:Click to expand...
> 
> I did an internet search and it appears that you have blockbuster? Maybe?
> How old ARE you? I am not sure if you told me previously or not but... I forget now? :shrug: There is no gray hair in your profile pic so you can't be so old. :haha: I have gray... only a bit though... here and there and... well... it adds character damn it! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we have blockbuster..do you mean to rent the DVD or would they do streaming?
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned my age before but I'm 49! Well actually, I'm 36 but I thought 49 might make you go "Whoah!!" which is fun :haha: I definitely do have grey hair, it's just not apparent in my pic....why do you think I chose it :winkwink: and yes it does add character :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, I do know that blockbuster went ahead and mails dvd's to you now... very similar to Netflix as I understand but Netflix also has the option to pick a movie that you would like to watch instantly and if it's available to watch instantly, you can stream it on your computer. I'm not sure if Blockbuster has the same option. :shrug: 

When I read 49 my first thought was, "No you're not." :rofl: It was a very matter of fact thought. And 36 is not old... and hey HOLLY! be careful about calling her old and making fun... you are not far behind!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trinity- I loved the Business of Being Born... I am going to look up Birth As We Know It just now. Oh and I'm very appreciative of my future micro pig. You are the sweetest! :hugs2:
> 
> Kit- That is horrible that you can't find it! Wait... do you all have Netflix on that side of the pond? If so, I know you can stream it (The Business of Being Born) instantly from your computer...
> 
> NewMummy- :yipee: for your first scan! That must be very exciting for you! :hugs: As for Christmas shopping... HAHAHAHAHAHA... I mean... *ahem*... I am finishing up this weekend and I also have one package coming no... make that two packages coming through the post as well. Hmm... I need more wrapping goodies...
> 
> Holly- LO's stocking is the best! So sweet. As for the twisted teapot that is shrouded in mystery... quite amazing. Sort of reminds me of something that might be found in Alice in Wonderland... :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka- I understand the high sex drive. My OH and I are rabbits :haha: We've slowed down since the children since we can't very well go at it whenever the mood strikes us but we go about it twice a day when he is in town. :winkwink:
> 
> Hmmm, well the fact that I don't know what netflix is is not a good start really is it? I will persevere.
> 
> And get you Miss!! Twice a day no less.... I'd do that only when on fertile days and I'd be tired :haha: Ugh, I really am the granny of this thread :jo:Click to expand...
> 
> I did an internet search and it appears that you have blockbuster? Maybe?
> How old ARE you? I am not sure if you told me previously or not but... I forget now? :shrug: There is no gray hair in your profile pic so you can't be so old. :haha: I have gray... only a bit though... here and there and... well... it adds character damn it! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we have blockbuster..do you mean to rent the DVD or would they do streaming?
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned my age before but I'm 49! Well actually, I'm 36 but I thought 49 might make you go "Whoah!!" which is fun :haha: I definitely do have grey hair, it's just not apparent in my pic....why do you think I chose it :winkwink: and yes it does add character :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I do know that blockbuster went ahead and mails dvd's to you now... very similar to Netflix as I understand but Netflix also has the option to pick a movie that you would like to watch instantly and if it's available to watch instantly, you can stream it on your computer. I'm not sure if Blockbuster has the same option. :shrug:
> 
> When I read 49 my first thought was, "No you're not." :rofl: It was a very matter of fact thought. And 36 is not old... and hey HOLLY! be careful about calling her old and making fun... you are not far behind!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well thank you for sticking up for me my good friend Molly....it's terrible the taunting I have to suffer at the hands of that HollyMonkey :cry: I just don't know how I carry on :shrug::winkwink:

Right....I'm definitely off to bed! zzzzzzzzzz:sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trinity- I loved the Business of Being Born... I am going to look up Birth As We Know It just now. Oh and I'm very appreciative of my future micro pig. You are the sweetest! :hugs2:
> 
> Kit- That is horrible that you can't find it! Wait... do you all have Netflix on that side of the pond? If so, I know you can stream it (The Business of Being Born) instantly from your computer...
> 
> NewMummy- :yipee: for your first scan! That must be very exciting for you! :hugs: As for Christmas shopping... HAHAHAHAHAHA... I mean... *ahem*... I am finishing up this weekend and I also have one package coming no... make that two packages coming through the post as well. Hmm... I need more wrapping goodies...
> 
> Holly- LO's stocking is the best! So sweet. As for the twisted teapot that is shrouded in mystery... quite amazing. Sort of reminds me of something that might be found in Alice in Wonderland... :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka- I understand the high sex drive. My OH and I are rabbits :haha: We've slowed down since the children since we can't very well go at it whenever the mood strikes us but we go about it twice a day when he is in town. :winkwink:
> 
> Hmmm, well the fact that I don't know what netflix is is not a good start really is it? I will persevere.
> 
> And get you Miss!! Twice a day no less.... I'd do that only when on fertile days and I'd be tired :haha: Ugh, I really am the granny of this thread :jo:Click to expand...
> 
> I did an internet search and it appears that you have blockbuster? Maybe?
> How old ARE you? I am not sure if you told me previously or not but... I forget now? :shrug: There is no gray hair in your profile pic so you can't be so old. :haha: I have gray... only a bit though... here and there and... well... it adds character damn it! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we have blockbuster..do you mean to rent the DVD or would they do streaming?
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned my age before but I'm 49! Well actually, I'm 36 but I thought 49 might make you go "Whoah!!" which is fun :haha: I definitely do have grey hair, it's just not apparent in my pic....why do you think I chose it :winkwink: and yes it does add character :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I do know that blockbuster went ahead and mails dvd's to you now... very similar to Netflix as I understand but Netflix also has the option to pick a movie that you would like to watch instantly and if it's available to watch instantly, you can stream it on your computer. I'm not sure if Blockbuster has the same option. :shrug:
> 
> When I read 49 my first thought was, "No you're not." :rofl: It was a very matter of fact thought. And 36 is not old... and hey HOLLY! be careful about calling her old and making fun... you are not far behind!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well thank you for sticking up for me my good friend Molly....it's terrible the taunting I have to suffer at the hands of that HollyMonkey :cry: I just don't know how I carry on :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Right....I'm definitely off to bed! zzzzzzzzzz:sleep:Click to expand...

You and Crunchie suffer so at the hands of that HollyMonkey don't you?? :hugs: She means well... just think of it as her way of giving you a virtual hug. :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone. I have been reading this thread and was hoping I could join. You all seem to be so positive! I have been trying for 4 months and asked my doc to put me on clomid this month since I have irregular cycles and he did. My chart told me I ovulated on day 12 of my cycle but then my opk said day 15 16 and that makes more sense so I took off the red line the site put on.

My temps have been higher except yesterday. I don't know if its because I tested 40 min after I usually do and also kept waking up every few hours or what the deal with that was or maybe it just went down bc it's a sign I may not be preg this month. (check out my chart if you would like and let me know what you think)

I am 4dpo and no symptoms except sore nipples but thats typical for me be4 af and its way to early for any real symptoms. Anyway for me my AF symptoms match Preg ones to a T so I cant really tell based on them :wacko:

I am really trying to hold off testing till the 16th or 18 bc the 18th we will be in florida for a family reunion so that would be a fun time to test (only if its positive or they will have a grumpy cousin on their hands lol)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: seems like we are 1day apart in dpo ;) good luck to you :)


----------



## addie25

GL to you 2! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Don't scare me into a c-section!!!
> 
> saggy wonky fanny:tease:Click to expand...

:hug: Sarachka that was meany Holly !!! .....did make me :rofl::rofl: lots though especially the pic :blush:



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- How do you find how many posts one has made to a particular thread?
> 
> Good question...don't know either :shrug:Click to expand...

Um i was wondering that too i prob only have 20 lol.i could have the quitest turtle award !!!:dohh:........found how you do it now later on the thread :happydance: will check ! Will be totally embarressed (spelling:dohh:)if it is really 20 posts:blush:



addie25 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been reading this thread and was hoping I could join. You all seem to be so positive! I have been trying for 4 months and asked my doc to put me on clomid this month since I have irregular cycles and he did. My chart told me I ovulated on day 12 of my cycle but then my opk said day 15 16 and that makes more sense so I took off the red line the site put on.
> 
> My temps have been higher except yesterday. I don't know if its because I tested 40 min after I usually do and also kept waking up every few hours or what the deal with that was or maybe it just went down bc it's a sign I may not be preg this month. (check out my chart if you would like and let me know what you think)
> 
> I am 4dpo and no symptoms except sore nipples but thats typical for me be4 af and its way to early for any real symptoms. Anyway for me my AF symptoms match Preg ones to a T so I cant really tell based on them :wacko:
> 
> I am really trying to hold off testing till the 16th or 18 bc the 18th we will be in florida for a family reunion so that would be a fun time to test (only if its positive or they will have a grumpy cousin on their hands lol)

Hi :hi: Addie welcome:hug: these ladies are defo:fool::fool:.but they made me feel so welcome and i too feel like they are my lil virtual friends like someone said earlier in the thread i love them mawahhhhhh:kiss:, good luck this cycle huns xx


----------



## new mummy2010

I have 65 posts ...........blush....not as many as some of you pro turtles !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I need to go to the :loo: so I'll be quick.....


*Molly and Kit and everyone* If you click on the total no of posts for this thread you get a list of all our names, in order of our number of posts!!! It's quite useful to use on other threads too , to see if there's anyone you know!

Thanks Molly, the silver embroidery and shiny satin thread on the stocking doesn't show in the photo, but it's quite twinkly, and has bells on it too! 

As for *Kit's* age, I've known she was much much much older than me for ages now, since when she was first pregnant:haha: I'm not too bad off for the grey hair, I get 1 or 2 every few months, which I just pluck out.
When it comes though it will really show since I have dark brown hair, I'm not one of these lucky blondies that absorbs grey hair well:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been reading this thread and was hoping I could join. You all seem to be so positive! I have been trying for 4 months and asked my doc to put me on clomid this month since I have irregular cycles and he did. My chart told me I ovulated on day 12 of my cycle but then my opk said day 15 16 and that makes more sense so I took off the red line the site put on.
> 
> My temps have been higher except yesterday. I don't know if its because I tested 40 min after I usually do and also kept waking up every few hours or what the deal with that was or maybe it just went down bc it's a sign I may not be preg this month. (check out my chart if you would like and let me know what you think)
> 
> I am 4dpo and no symptoms except sore nipples but thats typical for me be4 af and its way to early for any real symptoms. Anyway for me my AF symptoms match Preg ones to a T so I cant really tell based on them :wacko:
> 
> I am really trying to hold off testing till the 16th or 18 bc the 18th we will be in florida for a family reunion so that would be a fun time to test (only if its positive or they will have a grumpy cousin on their hands lol)

Hello:wave: Welcome:flower:
You've just reminded me that I forgot to take my temp AGAIN this morning:dohh::dohh::dohh:!! I'll be on day 28 before I remember:wacko: 
I looked at your chart, and as the other ladies here will confirm I am no temping expert, but that drop if you're lucky could be an ID...Or maybe you O'd later than you think and are 1 dpo today? Did you use opks this cycle? Does Clomid make you O earlier, or just regularly? Questions questions!!! 
Anyway, the other turtles will be waking up soon, someone might be able to interpret your graph better than me...
Have a nice day:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly enjoy your morning movement 

It's freezing here, -7.5!! I really need to go to bed earlier this week, I'm exhausted. I've been staying up late with OH while he plays xBox, which is great for him bc he doesn't need to get up at 6:30am but it's killing me! I look like the bride of chuckie this morning, really red puffy tired eyes.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly enjoy your morning movement
> 
> It's freezing here, -7.5!! I really need to go to bed earlier this week, I'm exhausted. I've been staying up late with OH while he plays xBox, which is great for him bc he doesn't need to get up at 6:30am but it's killing me! I look like the bride of chuckie this morning, really red puffy tired eyes.
> 
> How is everyone else today?

Jesus that is :cold: We have a weather station that I got with supermarket points, 3.9° here according to that. Grey but not raining.

I keep going to bed really early sarachka, it's sooooo nice. 10pm last night, 9pm the night before. DH comes with me though. Maybe you could make OH play Xbox at 6 in the morning, then he'd have to get an early night to be on form for that?:shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your ticker's been stolen Sarachka, when do you O? I think we're a day apart :witch:wise but you O earlier than me?


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies. Another day and another temp dip and to top off it the evil cbfm is flashing m at me ! Bugger off I know !!!!! Get lost 

Lol welcome addie !!!! Gl


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies. Another day and another temp dip and to top off it the evil cbfm is flashing m at me ! Bugger off I know !!!!! Get lost
> 
> Lol welcome addie !!!! Gl

m * m * m * m * m * m * m * m * m :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies. Another day and another temp dip and to top off it the evil cbfm is flashing m at me ! Bugger off I know !!!!! Get lost
> 
> Lol welcome addie !!!! Gl

Seriously I'm sorry for temp drop :hug: I was quite bummed when I got my third low one in a row:growlmad: :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They're not _that_ low, kind of steady medium- just had a peek. I wish you'd do your temps in celcius Crunchie, it worries me when I see farenheit, it looks like you've got malaria or some other high fever to me when I see temps in the 90's:sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie what does it mean when your CBFM flashes M at you?! 

Holly that is warm! It is absolutely freezing here! Highs of -5 today i'm glad i'm working otherwise I wouldn't be able to do anything else it's so icy and not worth the risk of going out! 

Molly I really hope that your foot gets better soon. I see this 'wrestling' incident played out in my head at least 3 times a day. It really gives me butterflies! 

New Mommy scans are exciting you best be showing us a pic of your bean! That would be lovely :) oooohhh i'm glad for you!

Trinity I hope you are not too tired today after these naughty turtles kept you up!

Ginge... Have you had any answers from the doctors yet?

Emandi - I really hope Emily gets better soon before you drop from exhaustion!

Kit - sorry I missed you last night :( I hate that we're not by my laptop EVER of an evening - I am using now because OH is at work but after work we will be out again to avoid sitting with his retired parents (boooo)...

Sarachka - I don't work til 10 and I was asleep by 11 last night i'm like a child if I don't get enough sleep people ask me 'are you tired?' I must be crap at hiding it. Holly has a point, tell him he can play xbox at 6am when you wake up! Ha! 

dreambaby and other new ones Hiiiiiiii! It is a crazy place to be but we try our best with positivity. Course, we all crack up when we are on the 2 ww we just try to hide it! 

Newbie, Moomin (and Dave) and anyone else I have missed herro! Hiiiii. Happy Tuesday :) I'll check in later with my phone but for mow I am off to eat get dressed and got to work... Sigh...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> They're not _that_ low, kind of steady medium- just had a peek. I wish you'd do your temps in celcius Crunchie, it worries me when I see farenheit, it looks like you've got malaria or some other high fever to me when I see temps in the 90's:sick:

I went to bed with my socks on last night hoping i might get a higher reading ... I suppose you can't cheat the termometer or cbfm ! I'm hoping for a fever so it shots up !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> They're not _that_ low, kind of steady medium- just had a peek. I wish you'd do your temps in celcius Crunchie, it worries me when I see farenheit, it looks like you've got malaria or some other high fever to me when I see temps in the 90's:sick:
> 
> I went to bed with my socks on last night hoping i might get a higher reading ... I suppose you can't cheat the termometer or cbfm ! I'm hoping for a fever so it shots up !!!Click to expand...

:haha: It crossed my mind that I could draw a 2nd line on my hpt with a pink felt tip, but I guess it wouldn't actually make me pregnant:dohh: To cheer you up, just found a picture of me out running...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/frog14.gif


----------



## MrsKTB

Hi ladies, 

Im pretty new to this, so not quite got the hang of working out my exact ovulation date, but I'm pretty sure it was the 5th, so that (hopefully) makes me 2dpo!

Noticing slight cramping (if you can even call it that), but not sure if that is anything unusual as never 'took notice' before, and a bit of lower back pain :)

How are you all getting on? How many days til testing? Feeling and BFP's coming?
xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie what does it mean when your CBFM flashes M at you?!
> 
> Holly that is warm! It is absolutely freezing here! Highs of -5 today i'm glad i'm working otherwise I wouldn't be able to do anything else it's so icy and not worth the risk of going out!
> 
> Molly I really hope that your foot gets better soon. I see this 'wrestling' incident played out in my head at least 3 times a day. It really gives me butterflies!
> 
> New Mommy scans are exciting you best be showing us a pic of your bean! That would be lovely :) oooohhh i'm glad for you!
> 
> Trinity I hope you are not too tired today after these naughty turtles kept you up!
> 
> Ginge... Have you had any answers from the doctors yet?
> 
> Emandi - I really hope Emily gets better soon before you drop from exhaustion!
> 
> Kit - sorry I missed you last night :( I hate that we're not by my laptop EVER of an evening - I am using now because OH is at work but after work we will be out again to avoid sitting with his retired parents (boooo)...
> 
> Sarachka - I don't work til 10 and I was asleep by 11 last night i'm like a child if I don't get enough sleep people ask me 'are you tired?' I must be crap at hiding it. Holly has a point, tell him he can play xbox at 6am when you wake up! Ha!
> 
> dreambaby and other new ones Hiiiiiiii! It is a crazy place to be but we try our best with positivity. Course, we all crack up when we are on the 2 ww we just try to hide it!
> 
> Newbie, Moomin (and Dave) and anyone else I have missed herro! Hiiiii. Happy Tuesday :) I'll check in later with my phone but for mow I am off to eat get dressed and got to work... Sigh...

I don't know about Crunchie's but on mine it's 'm' for moron who hasn't got pregnant.

Maybe Crunchie's is more polite and it's m for menstruation? Mine's still 'm' ing at me....


----------



## HollyMonkey

MrsKTB said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im pretty new to this, so not quite got the hang of working out my exact ovulation date, but I'm pretty sure it was the 5th, so that (hopefully) makes me 2dpo!
> 
> Noticing slight cramping (if you can even call it that), but not sure if that is anything unusual as never 'took notice' before, and a bit of lower back pain :)
> 
> How are you all getting on? How many days til testing? Feeling and BFP's coming?
> xx

Hello:hi: I'm still waiting to O, yawn..:sleep:... but some of us are getting near testing time...
Do you temp or use opks or anything?
GL:flower:


----------



## MrsKTB

Not so far, hubbs and I decided that we would go onto that cycle 3 if no BFP by then, for now, it's just a bit of guess work! To be honest, I'm finding it all a little confussing at the mo, need to get my head round some of it before I go onto anything else!

Are you TTC #2?xx


----------



## Sarachka

Hollichka I took my ticker off bc I can't figure out what data I should input. My last 4 cycles were 31, 31, 32 & then 28 so I don't know what put as my cycle length!

Do you think epo could have made my cycle shorter last time?

I was going to go just on OPKs rather than a ticker. 

I should just go to bed without OH. We can go to bed, have sexy time, and he can leave me to sleep while he shoots people on call of duty


----------



## dreambaby

Good Morning !!!!
I hope you all slept well. :coffee:
I'm onto my second :sick::sick: day at home (unfortunatly not due to bump but flu).
I'm 4dpo I think and no symptoms yet. I have quite annoyingly left my will power somewhere and caved - buying quite a few early sensitive tests this morning on line.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka use ff you dont have to temp i didnt for months just charted cm and cp and period haha :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MrsKTB said:


> Not so far, hubbs and I decided that we would go onto that cycle 3 if no BFP by then, for now, it's just a bit of guess work! To be honest, I'm finding it all a little confussing at the mo, need to get my head round some of it before I go onto anything else!
> 
> Are you TTC #2?xx

Yep #2. I know what you mean, it is confusing. I've been adding a new thing each month, but last month I got a cbfm, so will probably just use that this month...and some cheap opks, they reassure me!!

Loads of snow here this morning out of the blue!! It's amazing. I'm going to take LO out for a walk in the snow after lunch, she's being really clingy today so I'm having trouble getting much else done....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hollichka I took my ticker off bc I can't figure out what data I should input. My last 4 cycles were 31, 31, 32 & then 28 so I don't know what put as my cycle length!
> 
> Do you think epo could have made my cycle shorter last time?
> 
> I was going to go just on OPKs rather than a ticker.
> 
> I should just go to bed without OH. We can go to bed, have sexy time, and he can leave me to sleep while he shoots people on call of duty

:haha: your OH
ooh i don't know about epo i'm afraid.:shrug: i'm about to order some ic opks...:baby: is helping me type here....helpful....


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey HI! Yes Clomid makes you O early it said 5 to 10 days after I took the last pill so day 15-20 :) That would be nice if it was an ID we shall see. It went up day after and today again but didn't go above the 97's yet. I am trying hard not to symptom watch even tho it is sooo much fun bc last month I was soooo convinced I was Preg bc of all my symptoms!!! :wacko: I am looking 4ward to hearing about everyones symptoms tho and im sure ill be watching my own LOL:thumbup::wohoo:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi:*Moooorning my lovely Turtles!!!*:hi: 

How are we all today? :flower:

I see we have a few new members joining us loonies!! So :hi: to you all and wishing you lots of :dust:!!!

So i'm 6 dpo today and as far as symptoms go.... except i have been having on and off low aching cramps and yesterday i swear i saw a bit of watery CM when i wiped... not sure if thats good or bad? :shrug:

Ok so are you ready for the next insatallment of the wee wee album?!! :haha: 

I may be a min or two as i have to go on my iphone and upload the pic from photobucket!

......

:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Number 3....

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/3acd934c.jpg

What do u think? 

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Ooooo nearly at 4000!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MoominMumma

do u think....


----------



## MoominMumma

i will get....


----------



## MoominMumma

the 4000....


----------



## MoominMumma

post??


----------



## MoominMumma

ooohhh....


----------



## MoominMumma

Yyyeeeaaah!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

*Sorry Ladies but its miiiinnnneeee!! *:winkwink:

Luv ya all tho!! :thumbup::flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> *Sorry Ladies but its miiiinnnneeee!! *:winkwink:
> 
> Luv ya all tho!! :thumbup::flower::hugs::kiss:

MeannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnTURTLE :growlmad:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> MeannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnTURTLE :growlmad:

Awwww i'm sorry Crunchie! :hugs: :flower: :kiss:! 

Would you like me to dedicate my 500th post to you to say sorry? :flower:

:friends:

xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats moomin hope it brings you more luck than the 3000th post brought me. AF arrived an hour later 4 days early!! 

I'm SO TIRED I could just fall asleep here in our quiet break room for 15 mins


----------



## Crunchie

I suppose I can forgive u !!!

So symptoms for today 10/11dpo lots of cramps and creamy cm... Just waiting for the witch to show now ....


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie i have made you a little something to say sorry..... I know it's not as good as Sarachka's piccys that she makes but here it is....

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/CRUNCHIEANIM.gif

xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Congrats moomin hope it brings you more luck than the 3000th post brought me. AF arrived an hour later 4 days early!!
> 
> I'm SO TIRED I could just fall asleep here in our quiet break room for 15 mins

:hi: Sarachka! :hi:

Thanks! I hope it brings me my :bfp:!! But come to think of it.... i'm 6 dpo today... my LP is usually 10 - 12 days.... so if it arrived today it would fit in with the 3000th post bringing you your AF 4 days early!!! :dohh::cry::nope:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:coffee: Hello everyone! How's everyone getting along today? Welcome to all the new ladies, by the way! :flower: I forgot to do that last time I checked in...

Been so busy at work, that I have less time to check in, and my evenings have been just as busy! Finally got that christmas tree up, now all I have to do is decorate it :dohh: I just realized I am on CD8 :wacko: suddenly tthe pressure is on! Time to whip out the old BD spreadsheet!! :haha:

:hugs: and :kiss: to all my lovely turtles! Even though I am not commenting as much I am still keeping up!! :book:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Crunchie i have made you a little something to say sorry..... I know it's not as good as Sarachka's piccys that she makes but here it is....
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/CRUNCHIEANIM.gif
> 
> xxx

Oh blessss u


----------



## emandi

:hi: Helloooo my new and old (didn't mean you Kit cat :haha:) turtle friends!
Took me a while to catch up :dohh:.
Had to take Emily to docs, she is not well since wednesday poor chicken :cry:. Was told to carry on with Calpol. Hm :-k ...
I am sooo tired and not feeling much better myself :nope:.
Wanted to comment on some of your posts, but my brain is a bit foggy :wacko:, so please excuse me I'm off to bed for nap before Emily wakes up.
Thinking of you all my lovelies :flower:, have lovely day/evening/morning.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie i have made you a little something to say sorry..... I know it's not as good as Sarachka's piccys that she makes but here it is....
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/CRUNCHIEANIM.gif
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh blessss uClick to expand...

No problem my lovely! :friends:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dreambaby

emandi said:


> :hi: Helloooo my new and old (didn't mean you Kit cat :haha:) turtle friends!
> Took me a while to catch up :dohh:.
> Had to take Emily to docs, she is not well since wednesday poor chicken :cry:. Was told to carry on with Calpol. Hm :-k ...
> I am sooo tired and not feeling much better myself :nope:.
> Wanted to comment on some of your posts, but my brain is a bit foggy :wacko:, so please excuse me I'm off to bed for nap before Emily wakes up.
> Thinking of you all my lovelies :flower:, have lovely day/evening/morning.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope you both feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: hello everyone and welcome to all the new turtles! I've been at my grandads all day as i'm the techno whizz of the family:comp: i wish the snow would go away now! gonna have a :coffee: now i've caught up and 'symptoms' for 6dpo = nausea :growlmad: that i get constantly!


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> :hi: Helloooo my new and old (didn't mean you Kit cat :haha:) turtle friends!
> Took me a while to catch up :dohh:.
> Had to take Emily to docs, she is not well since wednesday poor chicken :cry:. Was told to carry on with Calpol. Hm :-k ...
> I am sooo tired and not feeling much better myself :nope:.
> Wanted to comment on some of your posts, but my brain is a bit foggy :wacko:, so please excuse me I'm off to bed for nap before Emily wakes up.
> Thinking of you all my lovelies :flower:, have lovely day/evening/morning.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Poor Emily, i hope she gets better soon! At least she's getting it out now, that way come Christmas she will be over this nasty cold, and back to normal. Rest up my dear!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> :hi: Helloooo my new and old (didn't mean you Kit cat :haha:) turtle friends!
> Took me a while to catch up :dohh:.
> Had to take Emily to docs, she is not well since wednesday poor chicken :cry:. Was told to carry on with Calpol. Hm :-k ...
> I am sooo tired and not feeling much better myself :nope:.
> Wanted to comment on some of your posts, but my brain is a bit foggy :wacko:, so please excuse me I'm off to bed for nap before Emily wakes up.
> Thinking of you all my lovelies :flower:, have lovely day/evening/morning.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wave: hello!
Get well soon wishes for Emily:flower: My sister swears by Calpol for her 3, I don't have it here so couldn't tell you!! 
You know you once said about missing the 'like' button- well I find that when I'm writing a normal e-mail to friends now I miss all the smileys!!
Hope you manage to catch up on your sleep:sleep:
:hug:


----------



## MoominMumma

MoominMumma said:


> Number 3....
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/3acd934c.jpg
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Xxx

Just incase it was missed earlier.... :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> *Sorry Ladies but its miiiinnnneeee!! *:winkwink:
> 
> Luv ya all tho!! :thumbup::flower::hugs::kiss:

Congrats! Blimey that came round quick- I didn't even notice!
How are dem moomin boobs of yours doing?:holly:
The opk is certainly well visible, interesting to see if there's a parallel with the hpt.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I suppose I can forgive u !!!
> 
> So symptoms for today 10/11dpo lots of cramps and creamy cm... Just waiting for the witch to show now ....

Do you usually cramp _before_ AF? Cramps and CM could be a good sign....


----------



## firstbaby25

Moomin how are you resisting the urge to do a hpt?

That is a pink line! Remind me how many dpo are you?


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! Has anyone taken a 21st day blood test to see if they ovulated? I was curious if they can tell exactly when with that test and also how many follicals I had since I was on clomid? Oh gotta go my students are here for lunch detention. Maybe tomorrow they wont chuck crayons during Math:haha: lol!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee:

I had a dream I was pregnant. :cry:


----------



## MoominMumma

*Holly*- :holly: 'Deese moomin boobs are still sore... but today they have been sort of tingly :haha: Yes it would defo be interesting to see if there is a parallel with the hpt.... and hopefully there will be :thumbup:
I ordered some ept's from ebay last night so they should be here tomorrow.... hmmmm....gives me an idea....:haha: :blush: are u thinking what i'm thinking? :winkwink:

*Firstbaby*- Sorry hun i forgot to say :hi: to u earlier! So :hi:!! I'm 6 dpo today! And i'm doing suprisingly well with not doing a hpt! Thinking i may go insane with temptation soon tho as it's my week off this week and i'm at home all week! :haha::blush:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats Moomin on your 4k (bfp) post. Hopefully it works out better for you that it did for Sarachka. :thumbup:

Emandi- I'm sorry you and Miss Emily are still feeling like poo. I hope you two get better soon. :hugs:

If you are new and I haven't said hello yet... Hello! :wave: And Welcome!


----------



## x-ginge-x

My 7 dpo blood test tomorrow not looking forward to it


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GL Kayleigh! you will be fine hun x


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- as for your ticker love, I would put your average... you said you have been having cycles that look like 31,31,32, and the 28? Create a 30 day ticker. :)


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie what does it mean when your CBFM flashes M at you?!
> 
> Holly that is warm! It is absolutely freezing here! Highs of -5 today i'm glad i'm working otherwise I wouldn't be able to do anything else it's so icy and not worth the risk of going out!
> 
> Molly I really hope that your foot gets better soon. I see this 'wrestling' incident played out in my head at least 3 times a day. It really gives me butterflies!
> 
> New Mommy scans are exciting you best be showing us a pic of your bean! That would be lovely :) oooohhh i'm glad for you!
> 
> Trinity I hope you are not too tired today after these naughty turtles kept you up!
> 
> Ginge... Have you had any answers from the doctors yet?
> 
> Emandi - I really hope Emily gets better soon before you drop from exhaustion!
> 
> Kit - sorry I missed you last night :( I hate that we're not by my laptop EVER of an evening - I am using now because OH is at work but after work we will be out again to avoid sitting with his retired parents (boooo)...
> 
> Sarachka - I don't work til 10 and I was asleep by 11 last night i'm like a child if I don't get enough sleep people ask me 'are you tired?' I must be crap at hiding it. Holly has a point, tell him he can play xbox at 6am when you wake up! Ha!
> 
> dreambaby and other new ones Hiiiiiiii! It is a crazy place to be but we try our best with positivity. Course, we all crack up when we are on the 2 ww we just try to hide it!
> 
> Newbie, Moomin (and Dave) and anyone else I have missed herro! Hiiiii. Happy Tuesday :) I'll check in later with my phone but for mow I am off to eat get dressed and got to work... Sigh...

 :hugs:thanks for saying you would love to see my scan of beany!!!

Hope your doing ok today?




MrsKTB said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im pretty new to this, so not quite got the hang of working out my exact ovulation date, but I'm pretty sure it was the 5th, so that (hopefully) makes me 2dpo!
> 
> Noticing slight cramping (if you can even call it that), but not sure if that is anything unusual as never 'took notice' before, and a bit of lower back pain :)
> 
> How are you all getting on? How many days til testing? Feeling and BFP's coming?
> xx




Sarachka said:


> Hollichka I took my ticker off bc I can't figure out what data I should input. My last 4 cycles were 31, 31, 32 & then 28 so I don't know what put as my cycle length!
> 
> Do you think epo could have made my cycle shorter last time?
> 
> I was going to go just on OPKs rather than a ticker.
> 
> I should just go to bed without OH. We can go to bed, have sexy time, and he can leave me to sleep while he shoots people on call of duty

HGi saracka i thinks you add your cycle lengths together then divide by the num of cycles you added up and that should give your avv cycle length, i think epo can shorten cycles and make O earlier too so i was told:shrug:



MoominMumma said:


> Number 3....
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/3acd934c.jpg
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Xxx

Wow that is a darky when will you test ? :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge I asked earlier about your expeditions at the docs! You must have missed my post... Didn't you already go for this once?

Sarachka I take 2000 epo a day too, but you are supposed to stop after o. Why did you decideto use them? I need to ask something... I use the for ewcm but we don't have any trouble when it comes to bd'ing, just because my cm is dry (according to my black inspection pants ;)) i am paranoid. Should I be?


----------



## Mollykins

For any of my fellow art sluts out there... and he's from over the pond. :winkwink:

https://www.npr.org/2010/12/07/1318...y-from-hockney-s-pixelated-period?sc=fb&cc=fp


----------



## Sarachka

I don't like tricking tickers bc once it's up I think it's the gospel and can't deviate from it!


----------



## MoominMumma

new mummy2010 said:


> Wow that is a darky when will you test ? :happydance:

:thumbup: Thanks hun! :flower:

Well i'm only 6 dpo today... but i ordered some ept's from ebay last night so they should arrive tomorrow.... i'm really getting the urge to test as soon as they come!! :blush: Think i may have to test when they arrive just to see what i get?!

*Ok... here's a question for u lovely ladies...

If i test tomorrow (providing my tests arrive)... would i have a chance of seeing a very faint ? 
The reason i ask is because my LP is usually 10 - 12 days max.. so i worked out that tomorrow will be 3-5 days before AF arrives and these ept's say u can test from 6 dpo? And as you know FRER's say u can test from 6 days before AF is due?*

Hope that makes sense?! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

*JAYNIE* I take EPO for lack of CM too. I haven't seen any EWCM for YEARS. I have a bad habbit of cleaning INSIDE with soapy water, shower gel etc and I know that's BAD. I think I messed up the ph level 'in there', and also sex every day leaving me sore etc. I have noticed an instant improvement with EPO though, I was shocked. Started taking it last cycle, had lots of watery CM but still no EWCM, maybe this month!

*MOLLY* I had a baby dream too! I was holding my son, he was about 9 months old and the CUTEST baby ever (even though I didn't actually see him in my dram) and people kept flocking to us to see him wave at them ... weird.

I bought some FSH tests on amazon and they arrived today. I am supposed to test CD 3, 10, 17 but seeing as I'm on CD 6 now, shall I just do it today and then in 7 days and another 7 days?


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin, technically yes a 10miu test CAN show up at 7DPO, but only a very small percentage of PREGNANT ladies will test positive @ 7DPO.


----------



## x-ginge-x

firstbaby25 said:


> Ginge I asked earlier about your expeditions at the docs! You must have missed my post... Didn't you already go for this once?
> 
> Sarachka I take 2000 epo a day too, but you are supposed to stop after o. Why did you decideto use them? I need to ask something... I use the for ewcm but we don't have any trouble when it comes to bd'ing, just because my cm is dry (according to my black inspection pants ;)) i am paranoid. Should I be?

No Hun had day 3 done nt day '21' done


----------



## emandi

Sarachka and Jaynie, I started taking EPO last cycle and still taking it even on my break. I've noticed difference too. I read sometimes it may take a few cycles to notice difference. Sarachka, I believe your Zestica will work well. I will definitely be using my Pre-seed next month.
Don't know anything about EPO shortening cycle :shrug:, do some research later. Hope it doesn't. My last one was 24 days :wacko:.


----------



## new mummy2010

I second what saracka said moomin, only because i never get anything until at least 15dpo thats a barely there line and then a proper positive on 16-17dpo, i too have short LP but saying that we are all different i just would'nt want you to test and give up hope because it looks like you may be in there girly xx


----------



## emandi

MoominMumma said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is a darky when will you test ? :happydance:
> 
> :thumbup: Thanks hun! :flower:
> 
> Well i'm only 6 dpo today... but i ordered some ept's from ebay last night so they should arrive tomorrow.... i'm really getting the urge to test as soon as they come!! :blush: Think i may have to test when they arrive just to see what i get?!
> 
> *Ok... here's a question for u lovely ladies...
> 
> If i test tomorrow (providing my tests arrive)... would i have a chance of seeing a very faint ?
> The reason i ask is because my LP is usually 10 - 12 days max.. so i worked out that tomorrow will be 3-5 days before AF arrives and these ept's say u can test from 6 dpo? And as you know FRER's say u can test from 6 days before AF is due?*
> 
> Hope that makes sense?! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Moomin, implantation normally happens 6-12 dpo, so I would say it's a bit early. But you never know ...
Anyway as I know myself I probably would test even that early :haha:.
good luck my lovely :flower:


----------



## emandi

My lovely turtle :friends:s, thank you very much for your lovely get well soon wishes for Emily and me.
Love you lots. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Emily likes to make cards, she calls them 'get well card soon'.
And her favourite is 'I'm very good at clever things'.


----------



## Mollykins

Random question girls... What is your favourite type of music?


----------



## MoominMumma

Thanks Sarachka, New Mummy and Emandi... :thumbup::flower:

I think i will have to cave in and test when they arrive just because i'm sooo impatient! :haha: Even tho it will more that likely be :bfn:.... i gotta admit... i just love to POAS! :winkwink:

I'm assuming that you would like to see pics? :haha::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh girls, you must read this. It's the best! 

https://www.woltermanns.com/misc/cookies_Adams.htm


----------



## LittleSpy

:wave:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Random question girls... What is your favourite type of music?

I like a bit of everything really....except that type of music like Slipknot where they just scream down the microphone! :wacko:

I especially love Westlife!!! And rappers like 2pac and Dr Dre, ice-cube etc...

And at the moment i'm loving Boney M and Elton John's xmas songs!!! Even tho they were both out before i was even born :haha::blush::winkwink:

you?

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## emandi

Molly:flower:, I like to listen Chill radio
https://www.helpmechill.com/
What do you like?


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: LittleSpy!!! How's preggers life? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtle-ladies :hi: & new additions :flower:

I went to my eldest's prize giving today. 3 kids in each class get an Achievement Certificate and he got one for being "An Independent & Creative Thinker" :thumbup: So proud of him. SHame, he was so sick he looked green. But he insisted he was ok to go to Harry Potter. My youngest is also sick and my middle son is coughing...Echinacea all round!

For those of you who have had a mc, how long did it take you to get back to 'normal'? My last was 10 years ago and I don't remember. The bleeding has stopped but I'm still having cramps - a lot like after-pains. Also SO exhausted


----------



## MoominMumma

and :hi: SQM!!! I see you are viewing at the mo! :flower:

How are u my lovely? :flower: :friends:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Molly
Absolute all-time favourites are Tori Amos (hence me wanting a daughter called Tori), Muse and Placebo
Used to only listen to goth/ alternative rock but I'm a bit more open now days
You?


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> and :hi: SQM!!! I see you are viewing at the mo! :flower:
> 
> How are u my lovely? :flower: :friends:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hi :flower:
I'm ok...I think


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh girls, you must read this. It's the best!
> 
> https://www.woltermanns.com/misc/cookies_Adams.htm

:rofl:
Love Douglas Adams btw


----------



## Mollykins

I love everything though I do tend to draw a line at new-country, super hard rap and rock (screaming into microphone)... as of right now... I have a very strong addiction to Frank Sinatra, Louise Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, etc. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Trinity- I'm not sure when I got back to normal. I was bleeding for 4 or 5 weeks. :cry: I think perhaps that had something to do with it being twins and being about 6 weeks along. Not sure though. I hope one of the other turtles have more helpful information. :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: LittleSpy!!! How's preggers life? :winkwink:


It's alright! Seem to only be very nauseous every other day now which is so much better than every day. Also, I managed to stay awake past 8pm last night! :thumbup: :haha:

Music -- LOVE Gogol Bordello. Also love Silver Jews, Tom Waits, Mountain Goats, Neutral Milk Hotel, Flogging Molly, Ben Folds, Built to Spill, Primus, Bob Dylan, Cake, Richard Hell, oh my music list could go on for quite some time. I guess my taste is kind of indie/alternative/folkish/punkish while at the same time not too hipster. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Glad to hear you are feeling an easing up on your preggy symptoms LittleSpy! :hugs2:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom :flower:, your boys make you proud! :thumbup:
Sorry to hear about your DSs not being well :hugs:. Hope they will get better soon.
I don't think my info about the MC would be very useful, as I miscarried at 13 weeks. I'm sure you will recover much quicker :hugs:.


----------



## Sarachka

gOgal bordello! Have you seen 'everything is illuminated' with Elijah wood and the lead singer of GB? It's set in Ukraine, one of my favourite places in the world!!

I like all kinds of music, anything that catches my ear & I can sing along to. I love everything lady gaga, eminem, to yann thierson and Maksim mrvica. Gymnastics uas given me a love for thunderous & playful classic music


----------



## dreambaby

Mollykins said:


> Oh girls, you must read this. It's the best!
> 
> https://www.woltermanns.com/misc/cookies_Adams.htm

I like it, funny story !!!! 
:rofl:


----------



## emandi

dreambaby said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls, you must read this. It's the best!
> 
> https://www.woltermanns.com/misc/cookies_Adams.htm
> 
> I like it, funny story !!!!
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Nice one Molly. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> Thanks Sarachka, New Mummy and Emandi... :thumbup::flower:
> 
> I think i will have to cave in and test when they arrive just because i'm sooo impatient! :haha: Even tho it will more that likely be :bfn:.... i gotta admit... i just love to POAS! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm assuming that you would like to see pics? :haha::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

OMMMMMMMMMMMG yes i love,love,love looking at pee'ed on sticks!!!:happydance:



TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtle-ladies :hi: & new additions :flower:
> 
> I went to my eldest's prize giving today. 3 kids in each class get an Achievement Certificate and he got one for being "An Independent & Creative Thinker" :thumbup: So proud of him. SHame, he was so sick he looked green. But he insisted he was ok to go to Harry Potter. My youngest is also sick and my middle son is coughing...Echinacea all round!
> 
> For those of you who have had a mc, how long did it take you to get back to 'normal'? My last was 10 years ago and I don't remember. The bleeding has stopped but I'm still having cramps - a lot like after-pains. Also SO exhausted

Hi Trinitymom glad your bleeding has stopped im not to sure how far gone you were but i was around 4 -6weeks when i suffered my mc and i actually O'd normal time for me around 5 days after i stopped bleeding so keep your eye on that huni, i thought it was very strange but it did happen had smiley opks to prove as much......my body must of just assumed i hah ,had a long af or something:shrug:, i hope you rest up sweetie and take care of yourself:hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok ladies a quick thing I think I should mention... Hopefully I won't sound insane?! :haha:

I've noticed today that when I bend over or down (eg to do my shoelaces up) it feels as tho I'm 'squashing' my uterus! Now please tell me I'm not on my own with this feeling?! 

I've had dull, achey cramps all day which feel as tho they're going to develop into stronger AF like cramps but they have just stayed achey and dull all day! And it almost feels as tho my uterus is 'stretching'? But I thought that the stretching only happened later on in pregnancy as the baby grows?

Any help for this :wacko: would be greatly appreciated! :blush:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> Ok ladies a quick thing I think I should mention... Hopefully I won't sound insane?! :haha:
> 
> I've noticed today that when I bend over or down (eg to do my shoelaces up) it feels as tho I'm 'squashing' my uterus! Now please tell me I'm not on my own with this feeling?!
> 
> I've had dull, achey cramps all day which feel as tho they're going to develop into stronger AF like cramps but they have just stayed achey and dull all day! And it almost feels as tho my uterus is 'stretching'? But I thought that the stretching only happened later on in pregnancy as the baby grows?
> 
> Any help for this :wacko: would be greatly appreciated! :blush:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I got that before I got my bfp


----------



## HollyMonkey

:help: I don't know where to begin in replying! :shipw:

Molly I'll look at your links in a mo:thumbup: And music-wise, well I grew up with indie and britpop, so groups like The Stone Roses are close to my adolescent heart but I rarely listen to the music of my youth now. My ex ex was a serious Mod boy, so I got quite into motown and ska and 60's stuff. But I like 70's stuff too. Actually I like loads of music, but mainly of the folk/rock/pop variety. Metal's never done it for me:shrug: And there's _even_ some French stuff I like, shock horror!!! And I'm quite into my Reggae at the moment, and like you Sarachka, Yann Thierson, it's my dream to play his stuff on piano better than I currently do! I like classical music too, and loads of Gospel stuff, but that's on the piano playing side rather than the ipod side of things...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies a quick thing I think I should mention... Hopefully I won't sound insane?! :haha:
> 
> I've noticed today that when I bend over or down (eg to do my shoelaces up) it feels as tho I'm 'squashing' my uterus! Now please tell me I'm not on my own with this feeling?!
> 
> I've had dull, achey cramps all day which feel as tho they're going to develop into stronger AF like cramps but they have just stayed achey and dull all day! And it almost feels as tho my uterus is 'stretching'? But I thought that the stretching only happened later on in pregnancy as the baby grows?
> 
> Any help for this :wacko: would be greatly appreciated! :blush:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> I got that before I got my bfpClick to expand...

Me too. Well, a tiny bit after, but I got my BFP about 8dpo.


----------



## LittleSpy

Sarachka said:


> gOgal bordello! Have you seen 'everything is illuminated' with Elijah wood and the lead singer of GB? It's set in Ukraine, one of my favourite places in the world!!

Of course I've seen the movie. If Eugene Hutz is in it, chances are I've seen it. :winkwink:

I am very not-so-secretly infatuated with him. When :witch: was 2 weeks late in August & I thought I may be pregnant (we weren't ttc then), my dh was concerned (jokingly, but I detected a bit of seriousness mixed in) about whether or not he would be the father because I had been on a road trip by myself to see Gogol Bordello 500 miles away a few weeks before. :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Dear AF,

I've had enough. This really must come to an end... 6 days and it's been too long. It's for the best I promise. We can see each other again; you know it's never really over between us. I was thinking though, if you could, maybe you could go on holiday for a while- about 9 months or so? Yes, that sounds about right. I'll miss you, but you'll be back before we know it and we can spend 4-6 weeks catching up. Okay? 

Sincerely yours,
Molly :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

"Hot Air Balloon" Owl City


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtle-ladies :hi: & new additions :flower:
> 
> I went to my eldest's prize giving today. 3 kids in each class get an Achievement Certificate and he got one for being "An Independent & Creative Thinker" :thumbup: So proud of him. SHame, he was so sick he looked green. But he insisted he was ok to go to Harry Potter. My youngest is also sick and my middle son is coughing...Echinacea all round!
> 
> For those of you who have had a mc, how long did it take you to get back to 'normal'? My last was 10 years ago and I don't remember. The bleeding has stopped but I'm still having cramps - a lot like after-pains. Also SO exhausted

Hi there:hugs:
I mc'd at 8 weeks- they induced 'labour' with some pills to expel the dead bean and bag:cry: and that was mighty painful, but once it was out and the contractions stopped I recovered pretty quickly. I bled for about 2 weeks I think. For me the recovery in the short term was ok, it was the long term effect it had on my cycles that was more difficult, I had irregular cycles for 9 months or so, sometimes zapping a period altogether, then doc gave me some magic pills since I was getting mid-cycle bleeding. But Kit_cat got her BFP a month after mc, and plus you mc'd early, so I think your body will recover really quickly:thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

Excuse me if i faint with excitement but.....

*O.M.G!!!*

It surely can't be a co-incidence that *two of my lovely turtles* had this same feeling before a :bfp:!!!!

*Holly* or *SQM*... have either of u had the USST (Uterus Squashy Stretchy Thing :haha:) before the :witch: showed? As i'm kind of nervos/excited that this could be leading up to my :bfp: but at the same time i'm scared s***less that the :witch: will show in the next few days!!! :dohh:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Dear AF,
> 
> I've had enough. This really must come to an end... 6 days and it's been too long. It's for the best I promise. We can see each other again; you know it's never really over between us. I was thinking though, if you could, maybe you could go on holiday for a while- about 9 months or so? Yes, that sounds about right. I'll miss you, but you'll be back before we know it and we can spend 4-6 weeks catching up. Okay?
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Molly :flower:

Dear Santa,

Please can I have for Christmas this year a little baby in my belly? I have been a good girl all year. And I promise to leave you a brandy (and a carrot for Rudolf) by the chimney as a thankyou. 

From Bethany XXXXXX


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Dear AF,
> 
> I've had enough. This really must come to an end... 6 days and it's been too long. It's for the best I promise. We can see each other again; you know it's never really over between us. I was thinking though, if you could, maybe you could go on holiday for a while- about 9 months or so? Yes, that sounds about right. I'll miss you, but you'll be back before we know it and we can spend 4-6 weeks catching up. Okay?
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Molly :flower:

:rofl: :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

(Keep in mind, if you please, the Christmas song, "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus")

Dear Santa, 

Please sperminate me... I've been just the right amount of naughty. ;)

Forever yours,
Molly :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtle-ladies :hi: & new additions :flower:
> 
> I went to my eldest's prize giving today. 3 kids in each class get an Achievement Certificate and he got one for being "An Independent & Creative Thinker" :thumbup: So proud of him. SHame, he was so sick he looked green. But he insisted he was ok to go to Harry Potter. My youngest is also sick and my middle son is coughing...Echinacea all round!
> 
> For those of you who have had a mc, how long did it take you to get back to 'normal'? My last was 10 years ago and I don't remember. The bleeding has stopped but I'm still having cramps - a lot like after-pains. Also SO exhausted
> 
> Hi there:hugs:
> I mc'd at 8 weeks- they induced 'labour' with some pills to expel the dead bean and bag:cry: and that was mighty painful, but once it was out and the contractions stopped I recovered pretty quickly. I bled for about 2 weeks I think. For me the recovery in the short term was ok, it was the long term effect it had on my cycles that was more difficult, I had irregular cycles for 9 months or so, sometimes zapping a period altogether, then doc gave me some magic pills since I was getting mid-cycle bleeding. But Kit_cat got her BFP a month after mc, and plus you mc'd early, so I think your body will recover really quickly:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks. I fell pregnant straight after my mc 10 years ago. I don't feel ready to do that again. I'm thinking maybe Jan if i feel ok


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Excuse me if i faint with excitement but.....
> 
> *O.M.G!!!*
> 
> It surely can't be a co-incidence that *two of my lovely turtles* had this same feeling before a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> *Holly* or *SQM*... have either of u had the USST (Uterus Squashy Stretchy Thing :haha:) before the :witch: showed? As i'm kind of nervos/excited that this could be leading up to my :bfp: but at the same time i'm scared s***less that the :witch: will show in the next few days!!! :dohh:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I have to push my chair back from the computer and put sunglasses on to read your posts, LUV' EM!:hugs::hugs:
Never had it before the witch, but I have had 'uterine sensations' during ttc, (paying too much attention to my body)...but I have V good vibes for you.Be wary of testing 6dpo, whatever your LP the bean still needs time to implant... I'd go for 8dpo myself, bare minimum....


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtle-ladies :hi: & new additions :flower:
> 
> I went to my eldest's prize giving today. 3 kids in each class get an Achievement Certificate and he got one for being "An Independent & Creative Thinker" :thumbup: So proud of him. SHame, he was so sick he looked green. But he insisted he was ok to go to Harry Potter. My youngest is also sick and my middle son is coughing...Echinacea all round!
> 
> For those of you who have had a mc, how long did it take you to get back to 'normal'? My last was 10 years ago and I don't remember. The bleeding has stopped but I'm still having cramps - a lot like after-pains. Also SO exhausted
> 
> Hi there:hugs:
> I mc'd at 8 weeks- they induced 'labour' with some pills to expel the dead bean and bag:cry: and that was mighty painful, but once it was out and the contractions stopped I recovered pretty quickly. I bled for about 2 weeks I think. For me the recovery in the short term was ok, it was the long term effect it had on my cycles that was more difficult, I had irregular cycles for 9 months or so, sometimes zapping a period altogether, then doc gave me some magic pills since I was getting mid-cycle bleeding. But Kit_cat got her BFP a month after mc, and plus you mc'd early, so I think your body will recover really quickly:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I fell pregnant straight after my mc 10 years ago. I don't feel ready to do that again. I'm thinking maybe Jan if i feel okClick to expand...

I think that sounds wise.


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> Excuse me if i faint with excitement but.....
> 
> *O.M.G!!!*
> 
> It surely can't be a co-incidence that *two of my lovely turtles* had this same feeling before a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> *Holly* or *SQM*... have either of u had the USST (Uterus Squashy Stretchy Thing :haha:) before the :witch: showed? As i'm kind of nervos/excited that this could be leading up to my :bfp: but at the same time i'm scared s***less that the :witch: will show in the next few days!!! :dohh:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

only before bfp for me


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> (Keep in mind, if you please, the Christmas song, "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus")
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> Please sperminate me... I've been just the right amount of naughty. ;)
> 
> Forever yours,
> Molly :kiss:

:rofl: I'm going to start having fantasies about Santa now!! Johnny Depp in fur trimmed red leggings...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> (Keep in mind, if you please, the Christmas song, "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus")
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> Please sperminate me... I've been just the right amount of naughty. ;)
> 
> Forever yours,
> Molly :kiss:
> 
> :rofl: I'm going to start having fantasies about Santa now!! Johnny Depp in fur trimmed red leggings...Click to expand...

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Johnny Depp in anything (or less) - enough said


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have to go eat my frankendinner of lentils and random vegetables, I was too busy walking in a beautiful snowy forest this afternoon to go to the supermarket. I did an hour on the exercise bike too this evening (the pool is still closed due to heating problems) so am feeling HUNGRY! 
Bon appetit everyone:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> (Keep in mind, if you please, the Christmas song, "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus")
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> Please sperminate me... I've been just the right amount of naughty. ;)
> 
> Forever yours,
> Molly :kiss:
> 
> :rofl: I'm going to start having fantasies about Santa now!! Johnny Depp in fur trimmed red leggings...Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Johnny Depp in anything (or less) - enough saidClick to expand...

He's miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!! Don't touch Trinitymom!!!! Santa Johnny is sperminating MEEEEE!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> (Keep in mind, if you please, the Christmas song, "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus")
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> Please sperminate me... I've been just the right amount of naughty. ;)
> 
> Forever yours,
> Molly :kiss:
> 
> :rofl: I'm going to start having fantasies about Santa now!! Johnny Depp in fur trimmed red leggings...Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Johnny Depp in anything (or less) - enough saidClick to expand...
> 
> He's miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!! Don't touch Trinitymom!!!! Santa Johnny is sperminating MEEEEE!!!Click to expand...

I'll take Chocolat Johnny for sperminating duties then :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls!! 

Yeah moomin I second what people have said. I think you'll test when you wanna but be wary at 6dpo you might get false negative!

Emandi and sarachka... Do you stop taking epo on your 2ww? I have heard to do that and I'm confused...

Molly I am open minded with music because I dislike music snobs (you know those people with refined taste who look down at people with a different taste) but at the same time there's nothing worse than asking someone what music they like and getting the answer 'everything'... So I'm mainly indie you have all listed people I like stone roses, early kings of leon, pink floyd, bob Dylan, blondie, tom waits, maccabees. My guilty pleasure is rap definitely I love notorious b.I.g, big l, wu tang clan, dr dre, eminem...

I have friends who looove go gol bordello (spelling) and would do anything to see them but I can't get in to it! Great question molly! I live knowing more about you turtles! 

Hope you all had a lovely day. 

Trinity mom your ds's sound great :) always being cute and clever! Must make you proud. I'm sorry I can't help with mc issues I just don't know. I hope you are ok though and you feel strong again soon!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> (Keep in mind, if you please, the Christmas song, "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus")
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> Please sperminate me... I've been just the right amount of naughty. ;)
> 
> Forever yours,
> Molly :kiss:
> 
> :rofl: I'm going to start having fantasies about Santa now!! Johnny Depp in fur trimmed red leggings...Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Johnny Depp in anything (or less) - enough saidClick to expand...
> 
> He's miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!! Don't touch Trinitymom!!!! Santa Johnny is sperminating MEEEEE!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: You ladies are hilarious. I'm thinking something a little more... realistic... perhaps a santa hat and parka for the OH and when he is finished laying the the presents out under the tree on Christmas Eve... perhaps he can lay me? :haha: :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Perhaps molly!! Will you be 'fertile' Christmas eve? I won't! It's not very fair! I will stuff my head with johnny depp fantasies instead ;) or even Robert pattinson mmmm mmmmm.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Perhaps molly!! Will you be 'fertile' Christmas eve? I won't! It's not very fair! I will stuff my head with johnny depp fantasies instead ;) or even Robert pattinson mmmm mmmmm.

Nope, I will not be fertile. In fact, I think I will be somewhere around 8 dpo. But hey- it's still all in good fun. Perhaps I will even put on "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus" to create a really fun memory. :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Excuse me if i faint with excitement but.....
> 
> *O.M.G!!!*
> 
> It surely can't be a co-incidence that *two of my lovely turtles* had this same feeling before a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> *Holly* or *SQM*... have either of u had the USST (Uterus Squashy Stretchy Thing :haha:) before the :witch: showed? As i'm kind of nervos/excited that this could be leading up to my :bfp: but at the same time i'm scared s***less that the :witch: will show in the next few days!!! :dohh:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> I have to push my chair back from the computer and put sunglasses on to read your posts, LUV' EM!:hugs::hugs:
> Never had it before the witch, but I have had 'uterine sensations' during ttc, (paying too much attention to my body)...but I have V good vibes for you.Be wary of testing 6dpo, whatever your LP the bean still needs time to implant... I'd go for 8dpo myself, bare minimum....Click to expand...

I'm glad you LIKE MY POSTS HUN!! :rofl: :winkwink: :hugs:

I was just a tad excited! :happydance::blush::haha:

I near enough know that if they do arrive tomorrow and i test (will be 7 dpo) i will more than likely get a :bfn:... but hey ho.... 

My name is Sophie and i am a POAS addict!:haha::winkwink::winkwink:

Enjoy your franken dinner.... :thumbup:

:friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

G'night...off to read my comfort-book


----------



## MoominMumma

TrinityMom said:


> G'night...off to read my comfort-book

Night Night SQM! :sleep: well!

:friends:

:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

G'Night Trin!


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Dear AF,
> 
> I've had enough. This really must come to an end... 6 days and it's been too long. It's for the best I promise. We can see each other again; you know it's never really over between us. I was thinking though, if you could, maybe you could go on holiday for a while- about 9 months or so? Yes, that sounds about right. I'll miss you, but you'll be back before we know it and we can spend 4-6 weeks catching up. Okay?
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Molly :flower:

That's the funniest thing ever :laugh2::laugh2::thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Dear AF,
> 
> I've had enough. This really must come to an end... 6 days and it's been too long. It's for the best I promise. We can see each other again; you know it's never really over between us. I was thinking though, if you could, maybe you could go on holiday for a while- about 9 months or so? Yes, that sounds about right. I'll miss you, but you'll be back before we know it and we can spend 4-6 weeks catching up. Okay?
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Molly :flower:
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> Please can I have for Christmas this year a little baby in my belly? I have been a good girl all year. And I promise to leave you a brandy (and a carrot for Rudolf) by the chimney as a thankyou.
> 
> From Bethany XXXXXXClick to expand...

Followed by this.......:happydance:




Mollykins said:


> (Keep in mind, if you please, the Christmas song, "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus")
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> Please sperminate me... I've been just the right amount of naughty. ;)
> 
> Forever yours,
> Molly :kiss:

oh and this made me nearlly pee my pants ladies :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night trinitymom :) sleep tight!


----------



## new mummy2010

Good night trinity sleep soundly xx zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Tmom, me too, off in a mo:hugs:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Yeah moomin I second what people have said. I think you'll test when you wanna but be wary at 6dpo you might get false negative!
> 
> Emandi and sarachka... Do you stop taking epo on your 2ww? I have heard to do that and I'm confused...
> 
> Molly I am open minded with music because I dislike music snobs (you know those people with refined taste who look down at people with a different taste) but at the same time there's nothing worse than asking someone what music they like and getting the answer 'everything'... So I'm mainly indie you have all listed people I like stone roses, early kings of leon, pink floyd, bob Dylan, blondie, tom waits, maccabees. My guilty pleasure is rap definitely I love notorious b.I.g, big l, wu tang clan, dr dre, eminem...
> 
> I have friends who looove go gol bordello (spelling) and would do anything to see them but I can't get in to it! Great question molly! I live knowing more about you turtles!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely day.
> 
> Trinity mom your ds's sound great :) always being cute and clever! Must make you proud. I'm sorry I can't help with mc issues I just don't know. I hope you are ok though and you feel strong again soon!

Jaynie:flower:, EPO indeed should be taken only until ovulation because if taken after it may cause uterine contractions. So definitely from CD1 until O.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Good night TrinityMom and Holly. Sweet dreams.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A little pic of LO asleep in the snow on our Yeti hunt in the forest this afternoon...I'm tired, lots of fresh air and sport today, so off to beddy byes:kiss:kiss all XXXXX Sweet dreams
 



Attached Files:







snow.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Good night TrinityMom and Holly. Sweet dreams.
> :hugs:

Thanks, nighty night. I didn't know you mc'd at 13 weeks, that must have been so sad :hug: Hope little Emily is better tomorrow:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

G'Night Holly! :wave: LO looks so sweet bundled up like so. :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all lovely turtle ladies current and new additions (see how I didn't say "old"? :smug:)

I have got home very late tonight and have just managed to catch up with the million pages added since yesterday - phew!

I don't know where to start commenting, so suffice to say you all sound in fine fettle and very entertaining as usual (TrinityMom - home your fettle gets a little finer in time :flower: as Holly said, my mc was at 6 weeks and was natural - bled for 5 days, then O'd as normal a couple of weeks later......... and emandi - really hope you and Emily feel much better soon :flower:)

Everyone else, have a :hugs: as I simply must go get a hot shower and fall into bed....ridiculously tired :sleep:

See you all tomoz :thumbup: x


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well sweet Kit!


----------



## emandi

Good night Kit cat. I'm off to bed as well. Emily woke up at 4.35am this morning and begged to have a bath :wacko:. (no she wasn't halucinating :haha:).
So I'd better go to bed now and hope she doesn't wake up with some funny ideas again.
Night night :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

G'night Emandi!! :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night holly night emandi... I'm pretty tired myself. But I'm in my fertile window ;) I'll have to muster up something when we get home!


----------



## MoominMumma

Just popped back on to say night night to all my lovelies! 

Just got back from Asda and i'm shattered! :flower:

:sleep: well my :friends:

Catch u all tomorrow! :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night everyone I'm out too xx see you all tomorrow sleep well x


----------



## addie25

Im 2 excited to sleep. I go for blood work Sat to see if I am pregnant. I am not expecting a positive I just dont feel pregnant this time around even tho we took Clomid. I will also only be 8-9 dpo on sat so worried that wut it it says neg but really I just didn't implant yet or something and it doesn't show then I am upset for nothing. So many emotions!!!!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

Sorry I fell asleep on you *Molly* last night,:sleep: for once we were online at the same time too! At least we got a few santa jokes in, you'll have to prepare that outfit for your DH to lay you in haha:) 

Just looked at my calendar, I'll be 8dpo on Christmas day. Oo that made me all nervous that thought, I don't know why! Suddenly got butterflies in my tummy!

You're very brave having bloodwork done *Addie*, I couldn't stand the suspense waiting for the results! 

Goodluck *xGingex* for your test as well, and have you heard about the job interview you went for yet or not? Maybe I missed a post...

LO and I are having two Adventures today. We're going to the village market in the morning to buy fodder, including a yummy spit roast chicken for our lunch and dinner, and probably lunch tomorrow too!!!
Then I'm going into Paris with a friend this afternoon, and am going to buy LO a present for her birthday:cake:

Oh yes! My parents are coming over on the 30th Dec 'til 6th of Jan:happydance: So they'll be here for LO's 1st B'day- they didn't want to miss that for the world! They're spending Christmas at my brother's, he's split up with his GF so a bit lonesome:cry:

Have a good day all:flower::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Gooooooood morning my lovelies!! How are we today? 

I'm feeling a LOT better after my early night at 10pm with OH after a really lovely chat. I'm the type of person who doesn't tell him my worries bc I don't want him to worry, so I'll just obsessively turn things over in my head and vent to random randy meres calling themselves turtles on the internet. But he was sooooo lovely and told me I should always tell him bc he can make me feel better and he believes 100% that we will get pregnant when the time is right. Why is he so lovely??!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly you have such a lovely day planned I am jealous!!

LO is so cute under her woolen blankets in her buggy. 

Will you test on christmas day??!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly you have such a lovely day planned I am jealous!!
> 
> LO is so cute under her woolen blankets in her buggy.
> 
> Will you test on christmas day??!

You'll have a lovely year of maternity leave too soon:baby:
I thought you might be having an early night last night, I'm glad big boy is being lovely and supportive:hugs:
I'm sure I will test on Christmas day, in any case I'll be wanting to know if I can have my champagne, traditionally around 11am for us on Christmas day!!!!
Hollichka is wearing little red leather slippers with matriochkas embroidered on them at the moment, they were a present from my mum when I was pregnant. So cute, I want a pair!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruunnchiiee, you must check out my chart....


----------



## emandi

:hi: Good morning Holly and Sarachka. Have a lovely day :flower:.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> You'll have a lovely year of maternity leave too soon:baby:
> I thought you might be having an early night last night, I'm glad big boy is being lovely and supportive:hugs:
> I'm sure I will test on Christmas day, in any case I'll be wanting to know if I can have my champagne, traditionally around 11am for us on Christmas day!!!!
> Hollichka is wearing little red leather slippers with matriochkas embroidered on them at the moment, they were a present from my mum when I was pregnant. So cute, I want a pair!

ahhhh WANT WANT WANT!!!! This is basically the MAIN reason I want to start sewing, to make my daughters matryoshka goodies! There's loads of kawaii Matryoshka fabric available online and I WANT IT ALLLLLL!!

You are a strong woman testing on Christmas day! I don't think i could handle the sadness on the day even though it's VERY early!!



emandi said:


> :hi: Good morning Holly and Sarachka. Have a lovely day :flower:.

Good morning lovely Emandi ... how is little Emily this morning? Any strange 4am requests?


----------



## emandi

Thank you Sarachka :flower:, Emily is getting better. She woke up at midnight and wanted to go downstairs, no other special requests. Only the usual ones - for sweeties, so I can see she is getting better :thumbup:.
Glad you had a little talk with your OH last night. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Gooooooood morning my lovelies!! How are we today?
> 
> I'm feeling a LOT better after my early night at 10pm with OH after a really lovely chat. I'm the type of person who doesn't tell him my worries bc I don't want him to worry, so I'll just obsessively turn things over in my head and vent to random randy meres calling themselves turtles on the internet. But he was sooooo lovely and told me I should always tell him bc he can make me feel better and he believes 100% that we will get pregnant when the time is right. Why is he so lovely??!

Thats nice Sarachka lovely when they are sweet and you can discuss things without feeling like an utter loony:happydance::hugs:

Well ladies good morning for now im full of cold and have really sore swollen cheek from pesky wisdom tooth that has decided to rear its head:growlmad:

What can i take i feel rotton:cry:


----------



## emandi

Helloo new mummy :flower:, sorry to hear you are not well and in pain :hugs:.
Toothache is really awful, hope it will settle. Remember once you reach 20 weeks you can use Maternity exemption card to have free prescriptions and dentist as well.


----------



## dreambaby

:hi:Morning Turtles 
I hope everybdy has a lovely day. Sounds like a few of you have some great adventures planned. :thumbup:
I'm 5dpo now and getting really nervous, I promised myself I wouldn't do this every month, get all my hopes up. (but I tend to do that, maybe it's because I've always been able to get my own way alot).
I can't bear the idea of the :pink: flying straight past me.


----------



## Sarachka

I know what you mean, dreambaby! I get so worked up!! Remind me again what cycle ttc this is for you?


----------



## dreambaby

I came off the pill end of October, so 2nd cycle?? (not sure when you should start counting from) I had convinced myself I had o beautifully as soon as I came off the pill, and then convinced myself I was pregnant last month !! Obviously not.
I know I would be really lucky to get pregnant this soon. I'm so scared things aren't quite right. I was in a bad car crash in 2003, in which my seatbelt saved my life and also caused havok to my cycle. I'm still paranoid things might be damaged in there !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Turtles!

Sarachka I am glad you talked with your OH and that he was sweet, my OH is not a sweet man. Sometimes if it's so bad I cry - he can be but I mostly get angry at him because I am hard to please. I would hve thought that not playing on the xbox til late was obvious, so I would have turned it over in my head a few days (and got madder) and then I would have shouted and we would have had a row. FACT. You are quite lucky there! 

 Hi Holly! Your little one sounds a right fashionista slash Paris IT girl! Always doing something 

:hi: addie 25 and dreambaby! Hope you are good, and Addie although I have only ttc for one month I was obsessed on that 2ww that i was pregnant and i'm glad really because it got me through and then, when the af showed up - I did ok just dealing with it. I was early like you Sarachka P A N T S. 

 Hi Emandi :thumbup: glad to hear Emily is getting back to her old self, my niece always has room for sweets. If things have gone well this text is black, I don't why I chose black for you Emandi! 

I'm off work today so I am going to use the time to relax (slept til 9.30 as opposed to 6.30) and then with the ice outside I don't know... It's very dangerous coupled with my luck i'm bound to go over :wacko: but i want want want a walk in to the village and a coffee with my day off!


----------



## HollyMonkey

dreambaby said:


> I came off the pill end of October, so 2nd cycle?? (not sure when you should start counting from) I had convinced myself I had o beautifully as soon as I came off the pill, and then convinced myself I was pregnant last month !! Obviously not.
> I know I would be really lucky to get pregnant this soon. I'm so scared things aren't quite right. I was in a bad car crash in 2003, in which my seatbelt saved my life and also caused havok to my cycle. I'm still paranoid things might be damaged in there !!!!

I'm glad you had a seat belt on:shock: I'm sure you're fine, if this is only your 2nd cycle then it's normal you're not pregnant yet! And not being able to decide exactly when to get pregnant is all part of the magic of it, yeah right:growlmad: 

I have yummy chicken and fish and parsnips and kaki fruits and pears from the market.:munch: I want lunch NOW.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning Turtles!
> 
> Sarachka I am glad you talked with your OH and that he was sweet, my OH is not a sweet man. Sometimes if it's so bad I cry - he can be but I mostly get angry at him because I am hard to please. I would hve thought that not playing on the xbox til late was obvious, so I would have turned it over in my head a few days (and got madder) and then I would have shouted and we would have had a row. FACT. You are quite lucky there!
> 
> Hi Holly! Your little one sounds a right fashionista slash Paris IT girl! Always doing something
> 
> :hi: addie 25 and dreambaby! Hope you are good, and Addie although I have only ttc for one month I was obsessed on that 2ww that i was pregnant and i'm glad really because it got me through and then, when the af showed up - I did ok just dealing with it. I was early like you Sarachka P A N T S.
> 
> Hi Emandi :thumbup: glad to hear Emily is getting back to her old self, my niece always has room for sweets. If things have gone well this text is black, I don't why I chose black for you Emandi!
> 
> I'm off work today so I am going to use the time to relax (slept til 9.30 as opposed to 6.30) and then with the ice outside I don't know... It's very dangerous coupled with my luck i'm bound to go over :wacko: but i want want want a walk in to the village and a coffee with my day off!

Ooh enjoy your day off.:happydance: I'm not sure about the IT girl, but I try to keep her busy- although there are many moments where she makes her own entertainment while I'm on BnB!! Like now, she's playing with her stacking boxes. It's important too that children learn to entertain themselves..:blush:


----------



## dreambaby

Thanx for listening to me wobble. I guess it comes from being the youngest of four children - impatient me !!!
I'm gonna enjoy Christmas and make loads a love under the Christmas tree, cos I guess that becomes difficult to do once you have children !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello everyone :hi:

Just came back from the last prize giving and I have to boast (again!). My middle son got a merit certificate for Outstanding Achievement :amartass: So proud of him :thumbup: And clearly I am way too soppy because I cried when his class sang Heal the World

I can only confess this to you ladies because anyone else would lock me up in a straight jacket... I poas! My uterus still feels so big and swollen that I convinced myself that it may have been twins and I mc one of them but of course it was bfn :dohh: Well....madness over for now :wacko:

Sweet Lily (one of our twisty kittens) is lying next to me watching me type. She can think of far better things for my hands to be doing...like scratching her back...or scratching her ears
 



Attached Files:







sony phone 460.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

Mmmmmm Holly that sounds gorgeous :) I wish I had a LO to share the festivities with even if they don't get it yet. Markets and nice warm lunches are what it's all about! Mmmmm

I'm still in bed kind of, just talkint to you turtles and my friend who I used to share a house with, she left to go party in Ibiza so I haven't seen her in a while and she's coming back to Warrington tomorrow to see me. So that will be fun and a pre 2 ww drinnk won't be too bad :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

*Holly* I love that pic of Lo in her pram in the snow. i always laugh because we get those snow and rain covers with our prams here but no one ever knows what to do with them :haha:

Here're my gorgeous boys (while I'm in a bragging mood)
  



Attached Files:







225.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> Just came back from the last prize giving and I have to boast (again!). My middle son got a merit certificate for Outstanding Achievement :amartass: So proud of him :thumbup: And clearly I am way too soppy because I cried when his class sang Heal the World
> 
> I can only confess this to you ladies because anyone else would lock me up in a straight jacket... I poas! My uterus still feels so big and swollen that I convinced myself that it may have been twins and I mc one of them but of course it was bfn :dohh: Well....madness over for now :wacko:
> 
> Sweet Lily (one of our twisty kittens) is lying next to me watching me type. She can think of far better things for my hands to be doing...like scratching her back...or scratching her ears

Congrats to your clever middle son too!:amartass: indeed!! Well I guess it's a thought, the twins thing, and I'm sure I'd have done the same had the thought crossed my mind:hugs:

hello cute black and white kitty:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Turtles!
> 
> Sarachka I am glad you talked with your OH and that he was sweet, my OH is not a sweet man. Sometimes if it's so bad I cry - he can be but I mostly get angry at him because I am hard to please. I would hve thought that not playing on the xbox til late was obvious, so I would have turned it over in my head a few days (and got madder) and then I would have shouted and we would have had a row. FACT. You are quite lucky there!
> 
> Hi Holly! Your little one sounds a right fashionista slash Paris IT girl! Always doing something
> 
> :hi: addie 25 and dreambaby! Hope you are good, and Addie although I have only ttc for one month I was obsessed on that 2ww that i was pregnant and i'm glad really because it got me through and then, when the af showed up - I did ok just dealing with it. I was early like you Sarachka P A N T S.
> 
> Hi Emandi :thumbup: glad to hear Emily is getting back to her old self, my niece always has room for sweets. If things have gone well this text is black, I don't why I chose black for you Emandi!
> 
> I'm off work today so I am going to use the time to relax (slept til 9.30 as opposed to 6.30) and then with the ice outside I don't know... It's very dangerous coupled with my luck i'm bound to go over :wacko: but i want want want a walk in to the village and a coffee with my day off!
> 
> Ooh enjoy your day off.:happydance: I'm not sure about the IT girl, but I try to keep her busy- although there are many moments where she makes her own entertainment while I'm on BnB!! Like now, she's playing with her stacking boxes. It's important too that children learn to entertain themselves..:blush:Click to expand...

You are so right Holly! No need to be embarrased my niece is kind of the only kid in our family and with her mum and dad split up and loads of grandparents she is very dependant. Course she's very clever but she has this way of constantly having someone watch her or do things with her and I regret (for my sister) the fact that we 'nannied' her basically!


----------



## HollyMonkey

THANKYOU SARACHKA!

Courtesy of that recent post of yours, I have just ordered on Etsy some Matryoshka print fabric. Not sure what I'll make with it but it's top. Traditional Russian themed fabric that's made in Japan, sold in the US and bought in France by a Brit. There's globalisation for you:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooh enjoy your day off.:happydance: I'm not sure about the IT girl, but I try to keep her busy- although there are many moments where she makes her own entertainment while I'm on BnB!! Like now, she's playing with her stacking boxes. It's important too that children learn to entertain themselves..:blush:

Wait il you have 3 children...they practically raise themselves :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> *Holly* I love that pic of Lo in her pram in the snow. i always laugh because we get those snow and rain covers with our prams here but no one ever knows what to do with them :haha:
> 
> Here're my gorgeous boys (while I'm in a bragging mood)

Aww how lovely!!:awww: It looks like alot of boys when I see 3 all in one photo, I'm used to 2 boys and a pipsqueak! Do they all get on with one another? When my SS were about 4 and 7 they fought all the time, but now they get on really well.

Hadn't thought of that for the pushchairs. Do your ones have built in air conditioning?:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Trinity Mom! Glad to hear from you, your sons are awesome! You almost make me want three sons with the benefits of it. My niece can be hard work so i definitely want more than one and a nice age gap like my niece is even struggling in her own bed (this is very stressful when you are there, she cries for like an hour) and I think if she had a sister/brother this wouldn't be so hard...

How are you trinity mom?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooh enjoy your day off.:happydance: I'm not sure about the IT girl, but I try to keep her busy- although there are many moments where she makes her own entertainment while I'm on BnB!! Like now, she's playing with her stacking boxes. It's important too that children learn to entertain themselves..:blush:
> 
> Wait il you have 3 children...they practically raise themselves :haha:Click to expand...

The only way I'll get to 3 kids is if I have twins!:blue::pink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The 12 o'clock bells have struck! I can legitimately go and eat my LUNCH nommy nommy:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

They should have built in a/c :haha: or at least a portable fan. i had to laugh at the prize giving today. It's about 24 C but cloudy so almost everyone had jerseys on!

They get along but my oldest loves to tell on my middle son and my middle on blames everything on the youngest

I'm ok thanks Jaynie (sp?) STill tired. Going to have a nap now :)
My youngest sleeps ina double bed with my middle 0ne - in theory. in reality, he comes to bed with us as soon as we turn the alarm on at night


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! I like the fact that 3 gives you a clear chain of command! Your youngest is cheeky but I suppose you have had this twice before no? 

I'm still not dressed and I sometimes have a brunch if i am dying for lunch. I am thinking of a large breakfast-y type meal as I always do on days off because I leave eatring so late that i may as well mix lunch in with it!

You did well spelling Jaynie Trinity! Have a good nap :) and rest :)


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Mmmmmm Holly that sounds gorgeous :) I wish I had a LO to share the festivities with even if they don't get it yet. Markets and nice warm lunches are what it's all about! Mmmmm
> 
> I'm still in bed kind of, just talkint to you turtles and my friend who I used to share a house with, she left to go party in Ibiza so I haven't seen her in a while and she's coming back to Warrington tomorrow to see me. So that will be fun and a pre 2 ww drinnk won't be too bad :thumbup:

Jaynie, hope you got rid of your cold. Enjoy your well deserved day off and catching up with your friend. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Does anyone know the normal temp of someone pregnant in a 2 week wait. I am 5 dpo now and obsessed with my temps but they wont go beyond the 97's. It went up a little little bit today but nothing more than 97.60. :wacko: How is everyone this morning. 2 more days till Friday!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning Turtles!
> 
> Sarachka I am glad you talked with your OH and that he was sweet, my OH is not a sweet man. Sometimes if it's so bad I cry - he can be but I mostly get angry at him because I am hard to please. I would hve thought that not playing on the xbox til late was obvious, so I would have turned it over in my head a few days (and got madder) and then I would have shouted and we would have had a row. FACT. You are quite lucky there!


I don't actually mind him playing the xbox til late, at all. We both sit on the sofa, he plays COD, I read or surf the web, and we chat through it all, so it works fine for us. I do just prefer to go to bed with him, it was such a treat last night. I haven't been down about that, Monday I was just SO fed up at work in a job I hate that I was more desperate and depressed than ever about getting pregnant. He was so understanding though and really looked after me.



TrinityMom said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> Sweet Lily (one of our twisty kittens) is lying next to me watching me type. She can think of far better things for my hands to be doing...like scratching her back...or scratching her ears

awwwwwwww she's so lovely, she looks just like my Alice

Here're my gorgeous boys (while I'm in a bragging mood)[/QUOTE]

GORGEOUS boys!!! And is that gorgeous moma too?



HollyMonkey said:


> THANKYOU SARACHKA!
> 
> Courtesy of that recent post of yours, I have just ordered on Etsy some Matryoshka print fabric. Not sure what I'll make with it but it's top. Traditional Russian themed fabric that's made in Japan, sold in the US and bought in France by a Brit. There's globalisation for you:wacko:

owwwwwww I'm jealous!!!! There's so much cute stuff on there though isn't there?!?!? I wuv Kawaii stationery, I used to hoard it when I had pen pals a few years ago but I've slowed down recently. You MUST show me what you make.

BTW did you see the translation of your poster? it says: if you don't read books, you forget grammar


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> *Holly* I love that pic of Lo in her pram in the snow. i always laugh because we get those snow and rain covers with our prams here but no one ever knows what to do with them :haha:
> 
> Here're my gorgeous boys (while I'm in a bragging mood)

Lovely picture TrinityMom :thumbup:. What a handsome boys you have ... and you look like their older sister.


----------



## firstbaby25

Indeed I had forgotten to comment on how gorgeous those boys are TM! Thanks Emandi, she's coming tomorrow and for now I am going to have a continental lunch or and English brunch :) i'm thinking bacon and/or scrambled eggs... Can't decide.

It is good when they are nice :) he can be nice my OH - he isn't very sweet and doesn't say the things you want but I get it in other ways... I don't think he gets how bad I will be if this gig takes us a year to complete :) so he may be sweet then but thus far I have one alpha male... He has a problem with his iPhone and the last time that got bad I ended up crying and he is getting that way again. Gets home from work and gets his phone out... Boooo.


----------



## firstbaby25

DREAM BABY!  You have to take it easy... We are all bona fide crazy on here but the fact is it can take a long time to get pregnant and we all know how you feel like you decided you want a baby and you want to be pregnant yesterday! We have all done that, it should happen even with an irregular cycle! Stop stressing and let nature take it's course!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie i think I have you confused with Dream baby think it's because i usually read on my phone! I don't know about temps but I believe they are different from woman to woman... As far as temps go that could be high for you or it could be low for you... I dunno about temps.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon outing cancelled, the snow's been coming down thick and fast for 2hrs, I foresee big transport problems so we've cancelled for today; I don't mind being stuck on my own, but with a :baby: it's no fun. So I will attack that laundry mountain instead:grr: 

Oh yes Sarachka, thanks for the translation! I really must get back to my russian studies, I really enjoy it too. Since I'm probably not running now this evening due to the snow I might blow the dust off my Russian workbooks- the snow will create the right atmosphere...


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Does anyone know the normal temp of someone pregnant in a 2 week wait. I am 5 dpo now and obsessed with my temps but they wont go beyond the 97's. It went up a little little bit today but nothing more than 97.60. :wacko: How is everyone this morning. 2 more days till Friday!!!!

I don't think you can tell by the actual temp, like JaynieFirstbaby said it's more the difference between your personal low temps and your personal highs. I only use °C and when I was pregnant it was always 37 and above (v high for me) but I couldn't tell you at what stage it was that high, I took it randomly from the 2nd trimester, I found it fascinating I was always that hot, even when I was cold, if you know what I mean!!! I was looking at sample 'pregnancy cycle' charts on FF the other day, there are loads of different patterns, worth a look if you're temping, I thought they were interesting:flower:

If you want to see how experienced I am at temping, not, click on my chart:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

omw! i totally passed out! feel very spaced now. Think I'll go make myself some toast with lemon curd...and find out why LO is wailing


----------



## emandi

Sarachka, this one is for you.

https://www.the-beadshop.co.uk/index.php/beads/wooden-beads/hand-painted-wooden-beads.html


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the normal temp of someone pregnant in a 2 week wait. I am 5 dpo now and obsessed with my temps but they wont go beyond the 97's. It went up a little little bit today but nothing more than 97.60. :wacko: How is everyone this morning. 2 more days till Friday!!!!
> 
> I don't think you can tell by the actual temp, like JaynieFirstbaby said it's more the difference between your personal low temps and your personal highs. I only use °C and when I was pregnant it was always 37 and above (v high for me) but I couldn't tell you at what stage it was that high, I took it randomly from the 2nd trimester, I found it fascinating I was always that hot, even when I was cold, if you know what I mean!!! I was looking at sample 'pregnancy cycle' charts on FF the other day, there are loads of different patterns, worth a look if you're temping, I thought they were interesting:flower:
> 
> If you want to see how experienced I am at temping, not, click on my chart:haha:Click to expand...

Wow! Nice chart! You have one more temp than me :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Holly I will be checking that chart out everyday to see if we move pass this blue dot stage x


----------



## firstbaby25

tut i wish i had a chart now :(


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> tut i wish i had a chart now :(

get one 
get one 
get one 
get one


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Sarachka, this one is for you.
> 
> https://www.the-beadshop.co.uk/index.php/beads/wooden-beads/hand-painted-wooden-beads.html

I know they're for sarachka but they're fab!!!:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> tut i wish i had a chart now :(

It's actually easier than I thought. You just take your temp (remembering is the hard part but it becomes a habit) and ff does the rest for you. We're not trying this month so I'm battling to find motivation but I suppose I should to see what's going on


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> tut i wish i had a chart now :(
> 
> It's actually easier than I thought. You just take your temp (remembering is the hard part but it becomes a habit) and ff does the rest for you. We're not trying this month so I'm battling to find motivation but I suppose I should to see what's going onClick to expand...

It's so hard to remember! Today is the first day this cycle I've remembered, and I only remembered after I'd already got up, which is not how you're meant to do it:dohh:

That laundry mountain of mine doesn't seem to be diminishing...funny that


----------



## firstbaby25

You have to do at the same time right? What do you do if you want to lie in at weekend? ;) I will have a chart if i move on to month 4 ttc... I want one just it's one more thing to hide from the in laws. I will have one prepared for cycle 4 as we will have moved to the new house. Trinity it seems a good idea like you say to see what's going on even though you are not trying this month. I think not trying this month is a good idea. I would do it if I had the motivation in order to not be obsessed with ttc over christmas. I shouldn't be because if i haven't got a BFP then I will have af on christmas day latest so will be able to drink and be merry :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooffttt she poked me in the same arm as last time :cry: but all for a good cause. Hello to everyone! My temp is up again this morning :wohoo: I'm 7dpo let the swing begin :haha:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka, this one is for you.
> 
> https://www.the-beadshop.co.uk/index.php/beads/wooden-beads/hand-painted-wooden-beads.html
> 
> I know they're for sarachka but they're fab!!!:flower:Click to expand...

I was thinking to put your name there as well ... :blush:.
Will you forgive me? [-o&lt;


----------



## MoominMumma

Afternoon everyone! :hi:

Hope we are all ok?

Well the tests didn't arrive this morning but I caved in and went to superdrug to get an early test just to see what I got... Well I'll let u judge for yourselves... Although I know what u will say! :haha:

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/79b9cc5e.jpg

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge! :hi::hug: for your nasty needles!

Glad it went well and it is all for a good cause like you say :thumbup:. I hope everything is good and you get some answers, preferably the ones you want that will lead to a :baby:. 

As discussed I am an idiot with charting if no BFP before my 4th cycle (this is the second) I will purchase a thermometer and probably a VIP membership with FF! Ha! 

I had loads that I wanted to research but I have forgotten now and it's my last day off alone - these were important things. Oooh i remember I have a white spot on my nipple, going to see what that might be...


----------



## MoominMumma

And here's the inverted one...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/4e41968d.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin how many dpo are you? Still early right?


----------



## MoominMumma

7 dpo today hun! I knew I'd more than likely get a :bfn: but I'm a POAS addict and couldn't wait! :haha: 

Plus I just wanted my turtles thoughts on it as I know u all love looking at pee sticks! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi Moomin :hi: I was wondering when we would hear from you! 

Obviously I don't see a line, but but I don't get what's happening with the OPK's you have lines on those :wacko:. Could you be ovulating or is Sarachka right? Could you be due af? I mean I hope you are very pregnant but i'm confused with what has happened with the OPK experiment! Sigh :dohh:

Turns out my nipples are normal but it is quite a large white spot and i'm not preggo and i don't know where it came from?? Just appeared innit from nowhere and I am confused! :dohh:


----------



## MoominMumma

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi Moomin :hi: I was wondering when we would hear from you!
> 
> Obviously I don't see a line, but but I don't get what's happening with the OPK's you have lines on those :wacko:. Could you be ovulating or is Sarachka right? Could you be due af? I mean I hope you are very pregnant but i'm confused with what has happened with the OPK experiment! Sigh :dohh:
> 
> Turns out my nipples are normal but it is quite a large white spot and i'm not preggo and i don't know where it came from?? Just appeared innit from nowhere and I am confused! :dohh:

:hi: Yeah it is quite confusing as I thought it would be that if I'm picking up a darker line on the opk's then I would get the faintest line on a hpt?! :wacko: 

But saying that... I did another opk last night and it was so faint that u could barely see it! So maybe the opk's before were picking up the last bit of LH I had left... And the opk last night was picking up the first bit of HCG I had? As I was having dull achey cramps all day yesterday so that could of been implantation cramping? As that can happen from 6 dpo? :shrug:

And I'm only 7 dpo so if I did implant yesterday then I guess it wouldn't pick up the HCG on a hpt yet as it's too early? :shrug:

Hope that makes sense? :haha:

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah it does I suppose we are all different did you just carry on using opk's? After you had your positive opk? Because I have only used them one month and I literally got a positive and the next day there was a weak line but this is classed as a negative and then the day after there was a total negative. So my 'surge' must be short, in comparison... I have started using opk's for the second month this month and so far they are (as expected) negative. I wish I could upload pictures for you POAS heads :)... But I can't... 

I randomly decided I might test today!! I mean, wtf??? I was getting on to the shower, seen the white lump then my eyes deceived me with a line down my stomach and veiny everything there... But reason got the better of me and I didn't!


----------



## addie25

FirstBaby: On the weekend I set my alarm for 6 take my temp and then go back to bed. It doesn't suck as bad as I thought it would I get back to sleep really fast!:thumbup: This way your temps are accurate. If you do it at a different time it is not correct. Good Luck!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Moomin this link has been posted a hundred times but you _may_ not have seen it....it's a good poas obsessing link!!

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

Of course I forgive you Emandi:hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Thanks for the link Holly!! :flower:

:thumbup: It was very interesting! :thumbup:

Was it u who said u would wait till 8dpo minimum to test? :shrug:

As i'm 8 dpo tomorrow and HOPEFULLY the tests will arrive tomorrow morning! :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## emandi

MoominMumma said:



> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Moomin :hi: I was wondering when we would hear from you!
> 
> Obviously I don't see a line, but but I don't get what's happening with the OPK's you have lines on those :wacko:. Could you be ovulating or is Sarachka right? Could you be due af? I mean I hope you are very pregnant but i'm confused with what has happened with the OPK experiment! Sigh :dohh:
> 
> Turns out my nipples are normal but it is quite a large white spot and i'm not preggo and i don't know where it came from?? Just appeared innit from nowhere and I am confused! :dohh:
> 
> :hi: Yeah it is quite confusing as I thought it would be that if I'm picking up a darker line on the opk's then I would get the faintest line on a hpt?! :wacko:
> 
> But saying that... I did another opk last night and it was so faint that u could barely see it! So maybe the opk's before were picking up the last bit of LH I had left... And the opk last night was picking up the first bit of HCG I had? As I was having dull achey cramps all day yesterday so that could of been implantation cramping? As that can happen from 6 dpo? :shrug:
> 
> And I'm only 7 dpo so if I did implant yesterday then I guess it wouldn't pick up the HCG on a hpt yet as it's too early? :shrug:
> 
> Hope that makes sense? :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Moomin :flower:, have a look at this. I meant to send it yesterday, but forgot.
Please forgive me :blush:.
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I made a post about it before but I will be (very educated guess here) but I will be 9 dpo on Christmas day. :thumbup: 

Sarachka- I'm glad to hear your man is being so amazing. It always nice isn't it? :hugs2:

Trin- Congratulations on your DS's prize giving and achievements! You have every right to be the proud and boastful mommy! :happydance: Also, I probably would have poas too. Just to be sure, you know. :winkwink:

Jaynie- I hope you feel better soon! And don't worry, I don't have a chart either! Perhaps I will try temping when I come out of my break, in April.

Moomin- I'm looking forward to your poas pic tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee:

Well, we (my LO's and I) spent the better part of a day/night at my sister's house yesterday which was fab but we didn't get home until 2130. :dohh: I discovered (upon carrying in my youngest LO from the car to the house) that she somehow swallowed a few stones while I wasn't looking. I suppose I normally have my OH here to do all the heavy lifting. :haha: But honestly... how did she get so big??? My "baby" is almost 4 years old. :cry: 

On another note, it seems that maybe that AF has finally left...FX... this is day 7 and I'm spotting very very little so... (sigh) hopefully this is the end.


----------



## MoominMumma

*Emandi*- Thanks for the link hun! :hugs: Holly posted the same link earlier (but don't worry) and it was very interesting! :thumbup: Providing that my tests arrive tomrrow i will test with FMU (even if i have to hold it in till the postman arrives :haha:)

*Firstbaby*- Normally when i get my pos opk i stop testing then... because they say that as soon as u get your pos opk that u usually OV 24-36 hours after... i think! :wacko: :haha:
When do u usually OV? 

xxx


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Of course I forgive you Emandi:hugs:

Thank you, thank youuuuu :yipee::yipee::yipee:.

BTW ... silly me I posted the same link to Moomin :dohh::dohh::dohh: ... just realised :blush:.


----------



## Sarachka

HOLLICHKA Here's the matryoshka stocking I was telling you about

https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_570xN.192291094.jpg

this ladies shop is so cute, it's full of awesome stuff:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LemonTreeStudio?ref=seller_info


----------



## newbie_ttc

:flower:Hello, hello, hello! 

What's going on today turtles!?!? I've been in a company meeting all morning long, and just got to my desk. I figured I'd check in before I dive head first into all this work that has been neglected for 3 hrs! https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2247/2247613bu5d62eolh.gif

Hadn't had a chance to catch up completely but i see u ladies are talking about charting. I love it and recommend it to everyone! I set my alarm for 0530 every morning, weekends included, roll over, shove the thermometer in my mouth and go back to sleep. Mine remembers the last temp recorded so on the mornings i'm waiting to ovulate I don't even look at the temp until after i wake up later. Now when i'm in my TWW i use the light of my cell phone to see it b/c I'm dying to know what it is!! :haha: so FF does the rest. No opks for me. My cycles are pretty regular so I expect to ovulate around CD12 or CD13 and FF just confirms it.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi molly! 

Glad you are well... I feel you when you talk of children growing up my niece will be 2 In a couple of weeks and I was there wnn she was born and it's totally like flew I can't believe that 2 years have passed! 

Moomin I got a positive opk on day 13 last cycle so I'm probably bang on the average of cd 13/14. A bit apprehensive as last cycle was shorter than the usual at 26 days. What about you? 

Sarachka been meaning to ask... What did you do for bc before ttc?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Of course I forgive you Emandi:hugs:
> 
> Thank you, thank youuuuu :yipee::yipee::yipee:.
> 
> BTW ... silly me I posted the same link to Moomin :dohh::dohh::dohh: ... just realised :blush:.Click to expand...

Great minds think alike emandi:winkwink:

And I'm sure had it been Crunchie who didn't include me in the beads I'd have forgiven her less easily...:ninja:


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie*... at first we used condoms for a few months then he just withdrew on time. My period only came back properly in January 2010 after being on the depo injections for 18 months (which was 12 months after my last injection!!) and so I used a period calculator on my phone to track my cycles, to prevent pregnancy and just to record my cycles and make sure it was getting back to normal. So yeah I'd know from that when my fertile days were and would make sure he didn't come inside me. Ironic huh?


----------



## MoominMumma

firstbaby25 said:


> Moomin I got a positive opk on day 13 last cycle so I'm probably bang on the average of cd 13/14. A bit apprehensive as last cycle was shorter than the usual at 26 days. What about you?

I O'd on CD 16 this time and my LP is quite short (usually 10 - 12 days max), but my cycles have been known to range from 28 - 31 days! :wacko:

But my advice would be to keep testing everyday till u get a definate pos! I normally only test once a day but if u want u can test twice a day. :thumbup:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey *Molly*:flower: my LO's been eating stones too! I took her in the BabyBjorn to the shops, which I haven't done in ages- we've had massive snow today (DH is still waiting for a train to get home, had to abandon the car...) and it seemed easier than in the pushchair, but she's GOT HEAVIER! :dohh:

*Sarachka* that's really pretty. The fabric I ordered today is a small all over print, but next order I'm going to get some of the bigger dolls to cut out and sew on like on that stocking. Even a plain white bed sheet or pillow case for LO could look really cute with a couple of those sewn onto it? 

Hi *Newbie*-:hi: phew you shame me with your temping prowess! I do it when I wake up:blush: I guess I wake up fairly consistently at 7.30 (when LO wakes up and starts clattering her activity board in her bed and I get wham bam clonk amplified across the baby monitor!) so it's generally at the same time each day:shrug:

yes *Moomin* 8 dpo would be a minimum for me (that's not to say I've never poas at 5 dpo:blush:) but, again, don't pee with emotion, it's _very_ early....


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :flower:Hello, hello, hello!
> 
> What's going on today turtles!?!? I've been in a company meeting all morning long, and just got to my desk. I figured I'd check in before I dive head first into all this work that has been neglected for 3 hrs! https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2247/2247613bu5d62eolh.gif
> 
> Hadn't had a chance to catch up completely but i see u ladies are talking about charting. I love it and recommend it to everyone! I set my alarm for 0530 every morning, weekends included, roll over, shove the thermometer in my mouth and go back to sleep. Mine remembers the last temp recorded so on the mornings i'm waiting to ovulate I don't even look at the temp until after i wake up later. Now when i'm in my TWW i use the light of my cell phone to see it b/c I'm dying to know what it is!! :haha: so FF does the rest. No opks for me. My cycles are pretty regular so I expect to ovulate around CD12 or CD13 and FF just confirms it.

Hello Newbie! :hi: 

I think you described just now, how I would be as a "temper" :haha: I could care less when I'm waiting to O but get me in the TWW I'd I'll go mad. :haha: On another note, I hope I O a bit earlier or a bit later than I'm supposed to... otherwise we are going to miss it. :dohh: I am supposed to O around 16 Dec. and that is a Wednesday and he's going to be out of town AGAIN. (heavy sigh) 

How are YOU feeling my dear friend?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Jaynie*... at first we used condoms for a few months then he just withdrew on time. My period only came back properly in January 2010 after being on the depo injections for 18 months (which was 12 months after my last injection!!) and so I used a period calculator on my phone to track my cycles, to prevent pregnancy and just to record my cycles and make sure it was getting back to normal. So yeah I'd know from that when my fertile days were and would make sure he didn't come inside me. Ironic huh?

omg-irony-tell me about it- the number of times I took the morning after pill when I was first sexing DH:dohh:

Sarachka I have a joke for you, just heard it on radio 4 LW:

What's brown and sits on a piano stool?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I must tell you that I am going to steal (or borrow... that sounds much nicer! :haha: ) your phrase of "Don't wee with emotion! :rofl: So when can we "wee with emotion"?


----------



## Sarachka

I don't know Holly, what _do_ you call something brown that sits on a piano stool?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I don't know Holly, what _do_ you call something brown that sits on a piano stool?

I've actually forgotten the punchline:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Something like 

beethoven's first movement,

but I can't remember exactly


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- The punchline is "Beethoven's last movement."


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hello, hello, hello!
> 
> What's going on today turtles!?!? I've been in a company meeting all morning long, and just got to my desk. I figured I'd check in before I dive head first into all this work that has been neglected for 3 hrs! https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2247/2247613bu5d62eolh.gif
> 
> Hadn't had a chance to catch up completely but i see u ladies are talking about charting. I love it and recommend it to everyone! I set my alarm for 0530 every morning, weekends included, roll over, shove the thermometer in my mouth and go back to sleep. Mine remembers the last temp recorded so on the mornings i'm waiting to ovulate I don't even look at the temp until after i wake up later. Now when i'm in my TWW i use the light of my cell phone to see it b/c I'm dying to know what it is!! :haha: so FF does the rest. No opks for me. My cycles are pretty regular so I expect to ovulate around CD12 or CD13 and FF just confirms it.
> 
> Hello Newbie! :hi:
> 
> I think you described just now, how I would be as a "temper" :haha: I could care less when I'm waiting to O but get me in the TWW I'd I'll go mad. :haha: On another note, I hope I O a bit earlier or a bit later than I'm supposed to... otherwise we are going to miss it. :dohh: I am supposed to O around 16 Dec. and that is a Wednesday and he's going to be out of town AGAIN. (heavy sigh)
> 
> How are YOU feeling my dear friend?Click to expand...

i am shame to say I am slightly petrified! Feeling O twinges/pains today and it's a constant reminder that I'm in now or never mode. I should O an saturday which sucks b/c DH's schedule will be out of sync with mine so BD dancing will be limited to the wee hours of the morning when he gets home from work or a quickie for lunch. :dohh: I'd prefer when he gets off but I know he'll be tired so I plan to employ my new tricks, and some naughty outfits to do the talking for me :haha: Hope it works out and we catch the egg this time b/c I don't plan on going back on my plans to take a break for a few months.

I sure hope your little eggy decides to come ahead of schedule or is delayed. Things had a way of working out with OH's schedule last cycle so hopefully the stars will align again for you two this time. Can't wait till u get your :bfp: dear! that is going to be so exciting for all of us i imagine. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I must tell you that I am going to steal (or borrow... that sounds much nicer! :haha: ) your phrase of "Don't wee with emotion! :rofl: So when can we "wee with emotion"?

We can wee with emotion when, when, when, well I don't know when:shrug: When I know when you can wee with emotion I'll let you know:wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Newbie apparently sperm is stronger during the day so I'd have your lunch time appetiser if I were you!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- The punchline is "Beethoven's last movement."


That's it sarachka, I've remembered the punchline

Beethoven's last movement!!!!

(Thanks Molly:flower: Saved!!!!)


----------



## firstbaby25

O god sarachka and holly tell me about it we use the rather reliable 'pull out' method... Ve rarely used regular birth control tablets in comparison with some probably did 2 years but mixed about (not consistently taking for 2 years). But like you holly if we have got carried away and had a mishap i've been for the morning after! About 5 times, before we started ttc I read about it all and couldn't believe my eyes! I felt stupid at with the morning after pill costing £25 in places I've wasted £50, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 

Molly you can wee with emotion IMO when you are waiting to ov liiike now, you'd like to go early or later to fit with oh actually being there! You would be weeing with emotion as a lot rides on it. I also think you'd wee with emotion when ttc if you were like 5 days late (some people don't test early, go figure)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Newbie apparently sperm is stronger during the day so I'd have your lunch time appetiser if I were you!!

On my 2 peak cbfm days we BD'd in the afternoon, didn't work for us:growlmad::grr:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Newbie apparently sperm is stronger during the day so I'd have your lunch time appetiser if I were you!!

Wow! U learn something new everyday. I did not know that, thanks for sharing. I wonder why that is? Any thoughts?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm I got told sperm were better first thing in the morning :wacko: brb gotta take my cake out of the oven yum yum


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> O god sarachka and holly tell me about it we use the rather reliable 'pull out' method... Ve rarely used regular birth control tablets in comparison with some probably did 2 years but mixed about (not consistently taking for 2 years). But like you holly if we have got carried away and had a mishap i've been for the morning after! About 5 times, before we started ttc I read about it all and couldn't believe my eyes! I felt stupid at with the morning after pill costing £25 in places I've wasted £50, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Molly you can wee with emotion IMO when you are waiting to ov liiike now, you'd like to go early or later to fit with oh actually being there! You would be weeing with emotion as a lot rides on it. I also think you'd wee with emotion when ttc if you were like 5 days late (some people don't test early, go figure)

I agree but the idea of weeing 5 days late is just so alien to me!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifI could never get to 5 days late without POAS!!


----------



## Sarachka

from may- July this year I was on the pill and then stopped taking it but didn't tell OH. Then when HE raised the subject of TTC I was like 'oh ok I'll come off the pill then!" lol


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge quite possibly you're right - I think the window is morning - 7pm. I really like morning sex at the weekends, I loooove snuggling up to OH and not having to get up and go to work


----------



## MoominMumma

Sorry for the headache holly :coolio::haha: but....

O.M.G!!!!!!

I was happily sitting here surfing the thread when i suddenly had a massive wave of NAUSEA!!! And i mean so MASSIVE that i had to go and lay down for half an hour!

So WTF is going on? :shrug: Could i of implanted yesterday/today when i was having the cramps and thats why the nausea suddenly came on? :shrug: I still feel sick now but not as bad as earlier! I felt as tho i was going to throw up ANY minute!!! :shrug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm I got told sperm were better first thing in the morning :wacko: brb gotta take my cake out of the oven yum yum

That's so nice that you've made a cake for us to share:cake: I've got parsnips (which are actually really hard to find in France) roasting, DH is still stuck in snow...anyone for parsnips?

I also heard that 1st thing in the morning :spermy: is :bodyb: Which suits me because I like early morning :sex::coffee:

When do you get your blood results xgingex?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> from may- July this year I was on the pill and then stopped taking it but didn't tell OH. Then when HE raised the subject of TTC I was like 'oh ok I'll come off the pill then!" lol

:haha:my best friend and godmother of LO did that! She now has a 'lil boy 2 weeks younger than Hollichka!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm I got told sperm were better first thing in the morning :wacko: brb gotta take my cake out of the oven yum yum
> 
> That's so nice that you've made a cake for us to share:cake: I've got parsnips (which are actually really hard to find in France) roasting, DH is still stuck in snow...anyone for parsnips?
> 
> I also heard that 1st thing in the morning :spermy: is :bodyb: Which suits me because I like early morning :sex::coffee:
> 
> When do you get your blood results xgingex?Click to expand...

I get them next week takes 5 working days so be thursday before I have them, and the cake is for the hydrotherapy team I go to on a thursday morning, I said i'd make one so I have. :haha: Oooh parsnips yum yum I love them!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Sorry for the headache holly :coolio::haha: but....
> 
> O.M.G!!!!!!
> 
> I was happily sitting here surfing the thread when i suddenly had a massive wave of NAUSEA!!! And i mean so MASSIVE that i had to go and lay down for half an hour!
> 
> So WTF is going on? :shrug: Could i of implanted yesterday/today when i was having the cramps and thats why the nausea suddenly came on? :shrug: I still feel sick now but not as bad as earlier! I felt as tho i was going to throw up ANY minute!!! :shrug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

That's fantastic!:happydance:(it does mean that if you are sick due to a :bfp: then you are going to be as sick as a very sick parrot once your hcg levels rise into the tens of thousands!!:sick:) I really hope this is your BFP moomin:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm I got told sperm were better first thing in the morning :wacko: brb gotta take my cake out of the oven yum yum
> 
> That's so nice that you've made a cake for us to share:cake: I've got parsnips (which are actually really hard to find in France) roasting, DH is still stuck in snow...anyone for parsnips?
> 
> I also heard that 1st thing in the morning :spermy: is :bodyb: Which suits me because I like early morning :sex::coffee:
> 
> When do you get your blood results xgingex?Click to expand...
> 
> I get them next week takes 5 working days so be thursday before I have them, and the cake is for the hydrotherapy team I go to on a thursday morning, I said i'd make one so I have. :haha: Oooh parsnips yum yum I love them!Click to expand...

Thats so sweet! They'll love the cake, and be so happy you made one!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Newbie apparently sperm is stronger during the day so I'd have your lunch time appetiser if I were you!!
> 
> Wow! U learn something new everyday. I did not know that, thanks for sharing. I wonder why that is? Any thoughts?Click to expand...

Well that's damn inconvenient I say! :growlmad: My LO's are awake during the day! How am I supposed to capitalize on the strongest sperm mid-day? :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm I got told sperm were better first thing in the morning :wacko: brb gotta take my cake out of the oven yum yum

I want to agree with her! ^ It's easier to wake up a bit earlier than our DD's and collect some strong spermies. :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the headache holly :coolio::haha: but....
> 
> O.M.G!!!!!!
> 
> I was happily sitting here surfing the thread when i suddenly had a massive wave of NAUSEA!!! And i mean so MASSIVE that i had to go and lay down for half an hour!
> 
> So WTF is going on? :shrug: Could i of implanted yesterday/today when i was having the cramps and thats why the nausea suddenly came on? :shrug: I still feel sick now but not as bad as earlier! I felt as tho i was going to throw up ANY minute!!! :shrug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> That's fantastic!:happydance:(it does mean that if you are sick due to a :bfp: then you are going to be as sick as a very sick parrot once your hcg levels rise into the tens of thousands!!:sick:) I really hope this is your BFP moomin:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh dear that doesn't sound very good! Infact it's making me feel even more :sick: just thinking about it! :haha:

Is that what usually happens then if u feel this sick so early on?

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

and thanks for the PMA! :friends:

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

*holly!!!!*


----------



## Mollykins

I feel much shame that I was not able to catch it in time to do a proper dedication, like you did BUT I just passed the 1k post so you know what that means... YOU GET YOUR CHRISTMAS :bfp: WOO! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Moomin! Looks like you are going to get your :bfp: this cycle!! :happydance: I mean this lovingly of course but... I am so happy you are :sick: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oohhh my christmas BFPhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/noel-neige.gif:happydance::happydance::happydance: Thankyou Molly:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly you can be my christmas baby's virtual godmother!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Will someone dedicate their something th post to meeee? I've never ever had a bfp never mind a Christmas bfp!! 

I've inadvertently walked in to a trap where oh plays computer games all night! Sigh... So I'm sitting here planning our sexy time. We bd'd last night so tomorrow, Friday and Saturday I'm going for. Planning the Saturday one as this will be the hardest... I will have to wear an outfit, but oh may be drunk so not too hard to achieve and I will also have to lie about drinking on Saturday sigh. I don't drink ever so I'm allowing myself to drink just slowly and stuff so I don't have to tell people that I don't want to know that we are ttc... Just telling you all my thoughts while I am being thouroughly neglected!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ps moomin symptoms look good like molly said I'm happy as you are last cycle I made nausea up but then, I didn't have to lie down and didn't really share it as I knew I was making it up! Anyway, yours sounds of the promising variety... I hope that it's a mcp (massive Christmas positive) for you and dave!


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Oh Moomin! Looks like you are going to get your :bfp: this cycle!! :happydance: I mean this lovingly of course but... I am so happy you are :sick: :haha:

:thumbup: Thanks Molly! I know what u mean! :haha: And this may sound insane but i am also *soooooo happy* that i feel :sick: too! :haha::winkwink:

OOOooooOOOOOooo.... :coolio: HOLLY......

Here's one for u.....

All day my bbs have been sore to touch... :happydance:.... but in the last hour (since i started feeling :sick: really) they are aching without me even touching them! Sort of like a 'dull throbbing feeling' :happydance:!

And i've just been to the loo and i had a little feel of them (as u do :haha:) and my nipples are really sore to touch and when i touch round the edge of them, on the areola (spelling??) bit, it's really sore... like the feeling u have when your glands are up in your armpit (if you know what i mean :dohh::haha:)

Not sure of eother of these 2 things are to do with the nausea or not? I'm not even sure if i should be feeling 3 symptoms at once?? :dohh::shrug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly you can be my christmas baby's virtual godmother!!

Aww! Be careful with the sweet sweet mushy stuff... I'm quite weepy. :haha: You were such a cute preggy turtle! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie my lovey... would you like my 1500th post??? It's gladly yours.


----------



## MoominMumma

firstbaby25 said:


> Ps moomin symptoms look good like molly said I'm happy as you are last cycle I made nausea up but then, I didn't have to lie down and didn't really share it as I knew I was making it up! Anyway, yours sounds of the promising variety... I hope that it's a mcp (massive Christmas positive) for you and dave!

Oooo the amount of times i've driven myself mad with hoping i had sickness...:haha: to the point where i actually thought about it so much that i swear i felt sick! :haha:

But i'm in *NO DOUBT* that this was proper nausea.... i have never had to lie down like that before so it's very exciting! :happydance:

I will personally donate my 400th post to you, as i've already promised Crunchie my 500th post! 

Thanks for the PMA... i'm sure Dave sends his thanks to but i haven't told him what i've been speaking to u girls about as don't want him to think i'm mental! :dohh: And plus i wanna see his face light up when i show him my MCP!!

Coz i had a chemical back in October and his lil face was so happy when i showed him the :bfp: and then when i had to tell him that the :witch: was here he didn't show it much but i knew he was quite :cry:!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly you can be my christmas baby's virtual godmother!!
> 
> Aww! Be careful with the sweet sweet mushy stuff... I'm quite weepy. :haha: You were such a cute preggy turtle! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thanks:hugs: I was actually a skinny preggy turtle, coz at 26 weeks I got the dreaded gestational diabetes (yes it happens to slight women too!!) and in that pic I was really looking forward to baby being out, so I could eat normally and_ not _low sugar and starch food!! And the skin on my tummy had really begun to itch, it was infuriating and when I scratched it I had the hugest Braxton Hicks... and I needed a trip to the hairdressers to get my fringe cut but had to lie on my left side all day since baby was really low and the midwife was worried she was ready to pop out early, so I didn't dare go to the hairdressers....but OMG how gladly would I relive it all. Oh I'm getting weepy too now Molly:cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bethany you had such a perfect bump too :) So cute =]


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is finally home after snow travel problems, so big kiss Goodnight all:kiss::hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Well my lovelies i am off to :sleep: now as i'm still feeling :sick: and hopefully if i get to sleep, tomorrow will come round all the more quickly! :thumbup:

:sleep: well my :friends: :flower:

Till tomorrow... let the hpt madness continue! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> DH is finally home after snow travel problems, so big kiss Goodnight all:kiss::hugs:

Night night holly! :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Who would like my 500th post dedicated to them :D I'm only 9 away :haha: (Night Holly, Glad hes home safe sleep well)


----------



## MoominMumma

x-ginge-x said:


> Who would like my 500th post dedicated to them :D I'm only 9 away :haha: (Night Holly, Glad hes home safe sleep well)

Ooooo me me me! :hi: :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm so excited!!! Ever since coming home from Ukraine last year I've been collecting items to send or taw back over there but haven't actually managed to shift any of it yet. Until now!! A shipping company in Middlesex saw my YouTube video, the one I showed you guys, and was so moved by it he is going to ship stuff over for me - for free!! 

So here's my box I just packed up, 21 pairs of shoes, and I just shoved in some knitted jumpers and a few hats as extra too. IvE still got a TON of stuff to send, including 10 winter coats but I don't want to abuse his kindness and send to much straight away. 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/55cded8d.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/77805bd7.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9bbcb57d.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Oh HollyMonkey! :hugs: You are such a doll! Go cuddle with the DH and have a good preggy dream. This is your cycle... remember 1k post!! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

thats a lovely box of stuff sarachka :)


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls im due in 4 days lol realy sore boobs 2day doing head in lol prob af on way


----------



## x-ginge-x

Good luck want2bamum x i have 7 more days to wait !!


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> *Holly* I love that pic of Lo in her pram in the snow. i always laugh because we get those snow and rain covers with our prams here but no one ever knows what to do with them :haha:
> 
> Here're my gorgeous boys (while I'm in a bragging mood)

:hi: Trinity your boys are all gorg and your gorg too .....you must be so proud, :hugs:,i hope you are starting to feel a little better even though you still have nasty cramps:growlmad:



MoominMumma said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Moomin :hi: I was wondering when we would hear from you!
> 
> Obviously I don't see a line, but but I don't get what's happening with the OPK's you have lines on those :wacko:. Could you be ovulating or is Sarachka right? Could you be due af? I mean I hope you are very pregnant but i'm confused with what has happened with the OPK experiment! Sigh :dohh:
> 
> Turns out my nipples are normal but it is quite a large white spot and i'm not preggo and i don't know where it came from?? Just appeared innit from nowhere and I am confused! :dohh:
> 
> :hi: Yeah it is quite confusing as I thought it would be that if I'm picking up a darker line on the opk's then I would get the faintest line on a hpt?! :wacko:
> 
> But saying that... I did another opk last night and it was so faint that u could barely see it! So maybe the opk's before were picking up the last bit of LH I had left... And the opk last night was picking up the first bit of HCG I had? As I was having dull achey cramps all day yesterday so that could of been implantation cramping? As that can happen from 6 dpo? :shrug:
> 
> And I'm only 7 dpo so if I did implant yesterday then I guess it wouldn't pick up the HCG on a hpt yet as it's too early? :shrug:
> 
> Hope that makes sense? :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

:hi:Moomin i think it may still be a wee to early (pardon the pun lol) i am feeling confident for you keep testing i say:test::dust:



newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hello, hello, hello!
> 
> What's going on today turtles!?!? I've been in a company meeting all morning long, and just got to my desk. I figured I'd check in before I dive head first into all this work that has been neglected for 3 hrs! https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2247/2247613bu5d62eolh.gif
> 
> Hadn't had a chance to catch up completely but i see u ladies are talking about charting. I love it and recommend it to everyone! I set my alarm for 0530 every morning, weekends included, roll over, shove the thermometer in my mouth and go back to sleep. Mine remembers the last temp recorded so on the mornings i'm waiting to ovulate I don't even look at the temp until after i wake up later. Now when i'm in my TWW i use the light of my cell phone to see it b/c I'm dying to know what it is!! :haha: so FF does the rest. No opks for me. My cycles are pretty regular so I expect to ovulate around CD12 or CD13 and FF just confirms it.
> 
> :hi:wow what a posh thermometer:happydance:
> 
> Hello Newbie! :hi:
> 
> I think you described just now, how I would be as a "temper" :haha: I could care less when I'm waiting to O but get me in the TWW I'd I'll go mad. :haha: On another note, I hope I O a bit earlier or a bit later than I'm supposed to... otherwise we are going to miss it. :dohh: I am supposed to O around 16 Dec. and that is a Wednesday and he's going to be out of town AGAIN. (heavy sigh)
> 
> How are YOU feeling my dear friend?Click to expand...
> 
> i am shame to say I am slightly petrified! Feeling O twinges/pains today and it's a constant reminder that I'm in now or never mode. I should O an saturday which sucks b/c DH's schedule will be out of sync with mine so BD dancing will be limited to the wee hours of the morning when he gets home from work or a quickie for lunch. :dohh: I'd prefer when he gets off but I know he'll be tired so I plan to employ my new tricks, and some naughty outfits to do the talking for me :haha: Hope it works out and we catch the egg this time b/c I don't plan on going back on my plans to take a break for a few months.
> 
> I sure hope your little eggy decides to come ahead of schedule or is delayed. Things had a way of working out with OH's schedule last cycle so hopefully the stars will align again for you two this time. Can't wait till u get your :bfp: dear! that is going to be so exciting for all of us i imagine. :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope your eggy comes ahead of sched:dust:



Sarachka said:


> Newbie apparently sperm is stronger during the day so I'd have your lunch time appetiser if I were you!!

:hi:i didnt know that either:blush: .maybe its cos they get all hot sweaty at night hot :spermy:are not good:nope: i think the one that got my eggy this time was an afternoon romp in the changing room of our private pool at our caravan country park:blush:



Sarachka said:


> Ginge quite possibly you're right - I think the window is morning - 7pm. I really like morning sex at the weekends, I loooove snuggling up to OH and not having to get up and go to work

I love morning naughtys too Sarachka :laugh2:



MoominMumma said:


> Sorry for the headache holly :coolio::haha: but....
> 
> O.M.G!!!!!!
> 
> I was happily sitting here surfing the thread when i suddenly had a massive wave of NAUSEA!!! And i mean so MASSIVE that i had to go and lay down for half an hour!
> 
> So WTF is going on? :shrug: Could i of implanted yesterday/today when i was having the cramps and thats why the nausea suddenly came on? :shrug: I still feel sick now but not as bad as earlier! I felt as tho i was going to throw up ANY minute!!! :shrug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

OMG that was how i was feeling like totally didnt want a alcoholic drink unlike me or food woke up with nausea and didnt think naff of it till BFP thought it was just stress and nerves :blush::test:tomorrow keep POAS girl:dust: i have high hopes xxx

AFM tooth ache is lil better, cold still making me feel :sick::sad1: im so excited about our scan cant wait 12 days to go after today:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm I got told sperm were better first thing in the morning :wacko: brb gotta take my cake out of the oven yum yum
> 
> That's so nice that you've made a cake for us to share:cake: I've got parsnips (which are actually really hard to find in France) roasting, DH is still stuck in snow...anyone for parsnips?
> 
> I also heard that 1st thing in the morning :spermy: is :bodyb: Which suits me because I like early morning :sex::coffee:
> 
> When do you get your blood results xgingex?Click to expand...
> 
> I get them next week takes 5 working days so be thursday before I have them, and the cake is for the hydrotherapy team I go to on a thursday morning, I said i'd make one so I have. :haha: Oooh parsnips yum yum I love them!Click to expand...


UMMMMMMMMMMMM parsnips ,cranberry sauce, garlic roasties and bread sauce could it that combo now:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the headache holly :coolio::haha: but....
> 
> O.M.G!!!!!!
> 
> I was happily sitting here surfing the thread when i suddenly had a massive wave of NAUSEA!!! And i mean so MASSIVE that i had to go and lay down for half an hour!
> 
> So WTF is going on? :shrug: Could i of implanted yesterday/today when i was having the cramps and thats why the nausea suddenly came on? :shrug: I still feel sick now but not as bad as earlier! I felt as tho i was going to throw up ANY minute!!! :shrug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> That's fantastic!:happydance:(it does mean that if you are sick due to a :bfp: then you are going to be as sick as a very sick parrot once your hcg levels rise into the tens of thousands!!:sick:) I really hope this is your BFP moomin:hugs:Click to expand...




MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Moomin! Looks like you are going to get your :bfp: this cycle!! :happydance: I mean this lovingly of course but... I am so happy you are :sick: :haha:
> 
> :thumbup: Thanks Molly! I know what u mean! :haha: And this may sound insane but i am also *soooooo happy* that i feel :sick: too! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> OOOooooOOOOOooo.... :coolio: HOLLY......
> 
> Here's one for u.....
> 
> All day my bbs have been sore to touch... :happydance:.... but in the last hour (since i started feeling :sick: really) they are aching without me even touching them! Sort of like a 'dull throbbing feeling' :happydance:!
> 
> And i've just been to the loo and i had a little feel of them (as u do :haha:) and my nipples are really sore to touch and when i touch round the edge of them, on the areola (spelling??) bit, it's really sore... like the feeling u have when your glands are up in your armpit (if you know what i mean :dohh::haha:)
> 
> Not sure of eother of these 2 things are to do with the nausea or not? I'm not even sure if i should be feeling 3 symptoms at once?? :dohh::shrug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I think we will have another :bfp:on our hands sick is good ,good,good and the boobs mine went itchy like last time when i had mc........sore boobs any which way they are sore is GREATTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

New mommy! Hi! You feel pregnant? Where in Cheshire are you? I'm in Warrington! :)


----------



## addie25

Holly: Do you really live in Paris France? My mom was born in France. I speak french and lived in France 3 months out of every year growing up (in summer):flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> New mommy! Hi! You feel pregnant? Where in Cheshire are you? I'm in Warrington! :)

:hi: Firstbaby i certainly do feel pregnant have nausea from min i open my eyes until around 3ish:thumbup:,im not actually been sick yet but i hope it comes all part of my journey!!!

IM from NANTWICH hun lovely little town .we went to see Jimmy carr in warrington Parr hall??:hugs:

My mouth today feels worse and this cold is no turning into sore throat can hardly breath:growlmad:, what can i take ?


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't know what you can take when my friend was pregnant I rang her doc for her and at that time paracetamol was ok, but I'd ring someone and find out if I were you. They change the guidelines all the time!

Morning everyone!! I'm up early with the oh I have to go to work today :( and get checkout training!! How thrilling...

I'm getting ready for the big ovulation day. I have some cm this morning and I can't tell you how excited I am. I'm treating it as if I am fertile as I never get it so that I can see it! Wooohooo.


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Bethany you had such a perfect bump too :) So cute =]

Thanks, everyone said it looked fake, like a football up my jumper!


Sarachka said:


> I'm so excited!!! Ever since coming home from Ukraine last year I've been collecting items to send or taw back over there but haven't actually managed to shift any of it yet. Until now!! A shipping company in Middlesex saw my YouTube video, the one I showed you guys, and was so moved by it he is going to ship stuff over for me - for free!!
> 
> So here's my box I just packed up, 21 pairs of shoes, and I just shoved in some knitted jumpers and a few hats as extra too. IvE still got a TON of stuff to send, including 10 winter coats but I don't want to abuse his kindness and send to much straight away.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/55cded8d.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/77805bd7.jpg
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9bbcb57d.jpg

:happydance:That's fabulous news!! I'm really pleased for you, and for those kids in Ukraine of course! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Holly: Do you really live in Paris France? My mom was born in France. I speak french and lived in France 3 months out of every year growing up (in summer):flower:

Bonjour addie:wave:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif I'm just outside of Paris, but no-one will have heard of my village so I put Paris! We're actually in L'etang-la-ville, surrounded by forest but only 20mins train into La Defense, so best of both worlds!:laugh2: Hubby's French, and I've been here 17yrs now.
Where did you spend your summers? In the South somewhere I guess? :icecream:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> New mommy! Hi! You feel pregnant? Where in Cheshire are you? I'm in Warrington! :)
> 
> :hi: Firstbaby i certainly do feel pregnant have nausea from min i open my eyes until around 3ish:thumbup:,im not actually been sick yet but i hope it comes all part of my journey!!!
> 
> IM from NANTWICH hun lovely little town .we went to see Jimmy carr in warrington Parr hall??:hugs:
> 
> My mouth today feels worse and this cold is no turning into sore throat can hardly breath:growlmad:, what can i take ?Click to expand...

Paracetomol is fine- just avoid aspirin and stuff with aspirin like nurofen etc 
Steaming your head under a towel over a basin of piping hot water really works for me...although if you're at work this may not be possible...:wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks holl. Anytime you fancy knitting for the orphans I know a ton of places crying out for warm hats and jumpers


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok I'll see if I can knit something sarachka...:flower:

Ladies, ladies, ladies! I just went to order my IC opks for this cycle from my usual site and was informed THIS PRODUCT IS TEMPORARILY OUT OF STOCK. Have you all been topping up your stash of opks or something?:haha:


----------



## addie25

Holly: We stayed in Metz most of the time. 3 hours by train when we landed in Paris. We also go to the south of France a lot one of my aunts is there. I miss it a lot we have not been in a couple of years we would go every year then as an adult I had other things I needed to do in summer. I want to go back as soon as I have a baby and take him/her and my husband to see my family!!!!

OK MY TEMP WENT UP CHECK OUT MY CHART. I am trying not to be excited bc from what I read temps differ from every person and it doesn't always mean ur pregnant when they go up but its the highest it has been!!!! I was getting hot flashes last night and this morning. This cud also b bc I took clomid a couple weeks ago I don't know. I just don't want to get excited and then let down bc that is my usual pattern.:wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

I think some little smock dresses could be my first sewing projects


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning my lovelies!!!

Hope u are all ok? :flower:

Well my IC's still haven't arrived! :cry:

I'm 8 dpo today and my bb's are still sore! :happydance:

As far as :sick:ness goes... I couldn't get to sleep for ages last night and at 11.30pm I suddenly had to rush outta bed and run to the loo... And u guessed it... I was :sick:! Never thought I'd be so :happydance: to be :sick:! :haha:!

I have 1 more superdrug early test left... I really wanna :test: but the question is... Should I? What do u ladies think? :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## dreambaby

:friends:HELLO !! :hi::hi: 
From the sounds of some of these symptoms a couple of you may be in for :bfp: this month !!!!!! :yipee: How exciting.
I have no symptoms whatsoever !! I'm about 6dpo - no bleeding, no sore boobs (oh how I'd love to have sore boobs), no cramps etc etc.
Oh well I guess I'll get on and do some marking and :laundry:
It's such as shame that the boring stuff can't be put on hold til a :bfp: Because thats all my brain wants to think about at the moment.


----------



## dreambaby

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my lovelies!!!
> 
> Hope u are all ok? :flower:
> 
> Well my IC's still haven't arrived! :cry:
> 
> I'm 8 dpo today and my bb's are still sore! :happydance:
> 
> As far as :sick:ness goes... I couldn't get to sleep for ages last night and at 11.30pm I suddenly had to rush outta bed and run to the loo... And u guessed it... I was :sick:! Never thought I'd be so :happydance: to be :sick:! :haha:!
> 
> I have 1 more superdrug early test left... I really wanna :test: but the question is... Should I? What do u ladies think? :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Xxx


POAS !! POAS !! POAS!! WOOOOOWEE :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my lovelies!!!
> 
> Hope u are all ok? :flower:
> 
> Well my IC's still haven't arrived! :cry:
> 
> I'm 8 dpo today and my bb's are still sore! :happydance:
> 
> As far as :sick:ness goes... I couldn't get to sleep for ages last night and at 11.30pm I suddenly had to rush outta bed and run to the loo... And u guessed it... I was :sick:! Never thought I'd be so :happydance: to be :sick:! :haha:!
> 
> I have 1 more superdrug early test left... I really wanna :test: but the question is... Should I? What do u ladies think? :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

:-k I can't help thinking that if you have enough hcg to make you SICK, then you definately have more than 6iu of it...so logically it should show if it's an early test..if you had no smptoms I would hesitate, but what with dem moomin boobs too...:holly: I personally would want to know, especially if I'd been sick- dehydrate yourself a bit and test with concentrated urine this evening? And wee with emotion!! Oh and send us a photo of the :test:!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Oh dear... I kinda got a bit excited and tested already! :blush: :haha:

It was :bfn: tho and I knew it would be! :blush: But I just couldn't help myself! :blush: 

I'm hoping that these tests arrive tomorrow so I can :test: with fmu! Coz I tested with 2mu and I had a bit to drink so it was probably not that concentrated!? :wacko:

Do u think I'm still in with a chance tho? Even if I've got the sickness and i got :bfn:? :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

there is ALWAYS a chance!!

If you had to compare your urine to a drink, what colour was it? apple juice/larger or white wine ? If you say Dr Pepper I'll be worried.


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> there is ALWAYS a chance!!
> 
> If you had to compare your urine to a drink, what colour was it? apple juice/larger or white wine ? If you say Dr Pepper I'll be worried.

Omg it actually was Dr Pepper!!! :haha: tis ok I was joking! Lol!

I would say it was prob bordering on light coloured apple juice! :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I poas and :bfn: wee was very pale but tested anyway


----------



## Crunchie

Hey ladies good luck to those stil in the throws of
Poas ! I have all my fingers and toes crossed ! 

My af has arrived so it begins ... My last try of 2010 ... Been feeling glum but u girls do make me
Chuckle ! Keep it up ladies


----------



## Crunchie

But but but this does mean a 36 day cycle .... God I may even end up with a regular pattern lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie said:


> But but but this does mean a 36 day cycle .... God I may even end up with a regular pattern lol

Does this mean you will be feeding your monitor in the am now :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> Hey ladies good luck to those stil in the throws of
> Poas ! I have all my fingers and toes crossed !
> 
> My af has arrived so it begins ... My last try of 2010 ... Been feeling glum but u girls do make me
> Chuckle ! Keep it up ladies

Awww sorry to hear about the :witch: hun! :hugs:

Wishing u lots of :dust: for your last try of 2010! :bfp: all the way!!! :happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:

And HIIIIII Ginge! :hi: :hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh no I am sticking to the afternoon ! Lol

Also I had day 21 tests and they confirmed no o but hey we all know that so now I have a scan booked on the 8th Jan


----------



## addie25

Moomin: Sounds good! I would test but if it is a bfn do not worry it is early! As for me my temp shot up today I was so excited. Take a look at my chart and let me know what you think. I am 6dpo and no symptoms excpet some cramping but not unusal for me since I did get a bit of cramping last mont in my 2ww and nothing came of it so I am not getting my hopes up by any symptoms. I was happy about the temp spike tho!


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok ladies i have begun to lose my PMA and i need your help!!

I'm starting to think that the :witch: is defo on her way! I still have mild :sick: and my :holly: are still sore....but like Holly said earlier....(don't worry Holly.. i'm not blaming u or anything... :hugs:)

If i have enough HCG in my system to make me sick then why haven't i had even a hint of the faintest :bfp:?

I'm 8 dpo today so is it because i'm testing too early? Or is it because it's not FMU? Or what? :shrug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

addie25 said:


> Moomin: Sounds good! I would test but if it is a bfn do not worry it is early! As for me my temp shot up today I was so excited. Take a look at my chart and let me know what you think. I am 6dpo and no symptoms excpet some cramping but not unusal for me since I did get a bit of cramping last mont in my 2ww and nothing came of it so I am not getting my hopes up by any symptoms. I was happy about the temp spike tho!

Sorry hun i've only just seen your post as i posted mine :dohh:

:hi: and welcome to the loonies! :wacko: :winkwink:

I'll take a look at your chart but i must admit i have no idea what i'm looking for as i have never looked at a chart before! :haha::blush:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

It doesn't matter what time of day urine it is, so long as its strong. And of course morning urine is very strong so long as you haven't had a wee in the night so that's why they recommend fmu. 

8dpo is still early. You might be sick for all sorts of reasons so you're definitely not out yet!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh dear we are ALL losing PMA. 

Crunchie! I am sorry to hear that the :witch: got you! I hope that you get some answers from the blood tests and scans and that you begin to release juicy fat eggs. How did we know you hadn't o'd? Is this a secret charting thing? 

Moomin, I'm too new to this to advise about stuff, 8dpo is very early to test and stuff so maybe wait another couple of days at least you will know. One thing though Holly may be right, but this stuff is genuinely out of our control you may have enough HcG to make you sick and you might show this in your blood  but maybe not in your urine :nope: anyway we shall see.... I hope you are in for a christmas :bfp:

Soooooo I'll tell you why i'm losing heart... I have had no positive opk, this is bad because I am running out of them AND this time last month I got my positive opk :cry: what should I assume? That I have missed the surge? That my LP is changing (apparently it shouldn't do that)? That I'm not ovulating? Please help...

Holly, I had forgotten last night when you were talking about your OH that my uncle has meetings in Paris (and is trying to get me a job btw I could actually pop to yours!) and has had one this week and he is now stranded!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hello cuties!!

Crunchie, my dear, stupid :witch: sorry she visited :growlmad: Glad to see this cycle was shorter :thumbup: Hoping this last cycle for the year is the magic one!! https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/125/125548qs93jxgwf5.gif

Moomin - still early my dear, lots of PMA!! :hugs:

looks like you are ging are testing buddies? on the same DPO?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HI addie :flower:

I have been charting since September. And spikes are great, but i personally don't put to much into spikes that occur before implantation. I've gotten plenty between O and about 7dpo, but they never lead to a BFP. :dohh: Now if my temp ever spikes (and stays high) after 9dpo then it's time to :happydance: ...hasn't happened yet tho :nope:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm 8dpo and feel out already :dohh: never felt I was in with a chance either even from before ov


----------



## addie25

Newbie: Thanks for the reply. I am new to charting so I appreciate the imput. I know sometimes pple get high temps and are not pregnant that is why it is so frustrating. I am only 6dpo so we shall see. I go for that blood test at 8dpo and hopefully they detect hcg!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi firstbaby ! What I meant was as my cycles are long the day 21 blood tests will show of I ovulate on day 14 ... Which is a no as I ovulate after day 20 lol so it was no shocker when they told me 

Now with your opk, are u testing at the same time and are your cycles regular ?


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- Stop that NMA right now. It's too early to count yourself out. I want to hear nothing of it, you hear? Good... now have a :hugs: 

Crunchie- That is so very wrong of the :witch: to show... she must have not received my memo :growlmad: I'm with Jaynie, how would we know you didn't O? Did we miss a post? :shrug: 

Newbie- I feel as though we've been missing each other, a normal enough feeling for me to have about the girls across the pond but you?? You are one, maybe two, time zones away! :dohh: How are you sweets?

Ladies- Has anyone heard from Kit?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Newbie: Thanks for the reply. I am new to charting so I appreciate the imput. I know sometimes pple get high temps and are not pregnant that is why it is so frustrating. I am only 6dpo so we shall see. I go for that blood test at 8dpo and hopefully they detect hcg!!!!!:thumbup:

Good luck with your bloods! in my two week wait these are the patterns i try to look for to spot a bfp

1) temps that seem to be continually trending upwards (stair steps or a curve up)
2) 3 dips or less
3) a dip around implantation time, followed by a spike then high temps, or temps trending up. 
4) dips after implantation time can't be as low as my dips before implantation time, so if my lowest temp between O and 8dpo is 97.8, any dips after 8dpo are ok if they are around 98.2 or above, but if they dip close to 97.8 i figure i am out
5) i figure the higher the temps, the more symptoms i should be experiencing

I based these off of my chart history tho. I have seen plenty of charts on FF that shatter every one of my cardinal rules and still end up with a BFP... every woman is different. Fx'ed for you my dear! :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies!

I'm sitting here with my first cuppa :coffee: and a lovely biscotti. It's an awfully wet and windy day out today and I find that I don't really mind. It only means more time to spend inside with the fire and all the lovely Christmas decorations and smells. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- I feel as though we've been missing each other, a normal enough feeling for me to have about the girls across the pond but you?? You are one, maybe two, time zones away! :dohh: How are you sweets?

Hey doll! I've missed u! :hugs:

i just haven't had any time to steal away while at work or at home to catch up on here lately. :dohh: Still busy today but I am making the time to chat with my cyber friends. How have u been? Is that toe of yours any better? I am doing as well as can be expected so close to O! :haha: I get ubber excited when AF comes b/c the thought of a new chance is thrilling. Then when it gets time for the business at hand, here comes the pressure and the BD spreadsheets! i think that pressure is magnified this time b/c of the break that is looming if this doesn't work this time. I do feel the PMA today tho. DH has been really sweet lately as i think he has been swept up in the joys of my friend's new :baby:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie! I see now... A long cycle sort of makes those tests useless doesn't it? I am gutted you got your :witch: after all that PMA! Damn it. Well last time I tested at the same time and therefore got a positive but with working this time I have had to get it to within about 2 hours so between 3 and 5 today I did it at 3pmish and yesterday it was 4.30pm ish! I am just a worryer Crunchie truth be told, I rely on positive OPK's because I don't really see EWCM :cry:  maybe I will ovulate late? I have pumped myself full of pregnacare and b vitamins and epo... My cycles are regular to within 4 days, between 26 and 30... Is that regular? In your opinion? See what a loss of routine albeit only a months long routine can do to someone like me?? HA!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> I don't know what you can take when my friend was pregnant I rang her doc for her and at that time paracetamol was ok, but I'd ring someone and find out if I were you. They change the guidelines all the time!
> 
> Morning everyone!! I'm up early with the oh I have to go to work today :( and get checkout training!! How thrilling...
> 
> I'm getting ready for the big ovulation day. I have some cm this morning and I can't tell you how excited I am. I'm treating it as if I am fertile as I never get it so that I can see it! Wooohooo.


:happydance: for your CM yay treat as fertile and get your BD'ing on!!! 
Well managed to get to pharmacy and walked away with bog standard paracetamol, and a vicks nasel inhaler and have app at dentist tomorrow :growlmad:




HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly: Do you really live in Paris France? My mom was born in France. I speak french and lived in France 3 months out of every year growing up (in summer):flower:
> 
> Bonjour addie:wave:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif I'm just outside of Paris, but no-one will have heard of my village so I put Paris! We're actually in L'etang-la-ville, surrounded by forest but only 20mins train into La Defense, so best of both worlds!:laugh2: Hubby's French, and I've been here 17yrs now.
> Where did you spend your summers? In the South somewhere I guess? :icecream:Click to expand...

I would love to visit Paris keep wishing DF will whisk me away for a weekend still wishing though.......:blush:



Crunchie said:


> Oh no I am sticking to the afternoon ! Lol
> 
> Also I had day 21 tests and they confirmed no o but hey we all know that so now I have a scan booked on the 8th Jan

hi Crunchie im glad your cycles are becoming regular and im sorry to hear your having tests hun i think i must of missed this much earlier in the thread :hugs:

Well bought some more pressies today got my mum's, and a friend from work only 5 people to go and 2 weeks so all is well !!

Holly what is LO having off santa claus??


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- I feel as though we've been missing each other, a normal enough feeling for me to have about the girls across the pond but you?? You are one, maybe two, time zones away! :dohh: How are you sweets?
> 
> Hey doll! I've missed u! :hugs:
> 
> i just haven't had any time to steal away while at work or at home to catch up on here lately. :dohh: Still busy today but I am making the time to chat with my cyber friends. How have u been? Is that toe of yours any better? I am doing as well as can be expected so close to O! :haha: I get ubber excited when AF comes b/c the thought of a new chance is thrilling. Then when it gets time for the business at hand, here comes the pressure and the BD spreadsheets! i think that pressure is magnified this time b/c of the break that is looming if this doesn't work this time. I do feel the PMA today tho. DH has been really sweet lately as i think he has been swept up in the joys of my friend's new :baby:.Click to expand...

My toe is getting better; I can actually bear some weight on it now. :thumbup: It's great that your DH is being so sweet, that always helps! Oh! So... how did that "thing-that-we-talked-about-before" go? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly :hi: Newbie!! Girls across the pond :winkwink:

Addie sorry I don't know anything about temps to reply!! I am rubbish I will start doing it I reckon when we move in to the new house if no :bfp: by my 4th cycle ttc...

Should I or shouldn't I do another OPK?


----------



## new mummy2010

first baby i used to do one at 6ish and that was mostly whe n i got my positive


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Jaynie! :hi:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie! I see now... A long cycle sort of makes those tests useless doesn't it? I am gutted you got your :witch: after all that PMA! Damn it. Well last time I tested at the same time and therefore got a positive but with working this time I have had to get it to within about 2 hours so between 3 and 5 today I did it at 3pmish and yesterday it was 4.30pm ish! I am just a worryer Crunchie truth be told, I rely on positive OPK's because I don't really see EWCM :cry:  maybe I will ovulate late? I have pumped myself full of pregnacare and b vitamins and epo... My cycles are regular to within 4 days, between 26 and 30... Is that regular? In your opinion? See what a loss of routine albeit only a months long routine can do to someone like me?? HA!

Firstbaby, i wish i knew more about OPKs so I could be of assistance! :shrug: could the vitamin b be affecting O? is this your 1st cycle taking it? How much do u take and what kind?

I take B6 throughout my cycle but I stop taking it 2 days before i think i will O b/c i have heard that it can delay ovulation. the 1st cycle i started taking it O was delayed 4 days! I didn't know that delayed O = delayed AF so I was thinking I was pg :haha: later learned that B6 can affect when u O so next cycle i stopped two days before I normally O and it was back to normal. Did the same thing last cycle and it was a day early. HTH :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie did you get a positive? What cycle day are you?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- I feel as though we've been missing each other, a normal enough feeling for me to have about the girls across the pond but you?? You are one, maybe two, time zones away! :dohh: How are you sweets?
> 
> Hey doll! I've missed u! :hugs:
> 
> i just haven't had any time to steal away while at work or at home to catch up on here lately. :dohh: Still busy today but I am making the time to chat with my cyber friends. How have u been? Is that toe of yours any better? I am doing as well as can be expected so close to O! :haha: I get ubber excited when AF comes b/c the thought of a new chance is thrilling. Then when it gets time for the business at hand, here comes the pressure and the BD spreadsheets! i think that pressure is magnified this time b/c of the break that is looming if this doesn't work this time. I do feel the PMA today tho. DH has been really sweet lately as i think he has been swept up in the joys of my friend's new :baby:.Click to expand...
> 
> My toe is getting better; I can actually bear some weight on it now. :thumbup: It's great that your DH is being so sweet, that always helps! Oh! So... how did that "thing-that-we-talked-about-before" go? :winkwink:Click to expand...

saving those for optimal timing :winkwink: :haha: today tomorrow and saturday are probably going to be my most fertile days... ah, the pressure :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka, no I haven't but last cycle I got my positive OPK on this same cycle day BUT got af early and was already worried about what it would do for my cycle! I am tripp-ing! I might do one more later on but what if Newbie's right and it's the Vitamin B? 

Newbie I hadn't heard this TrinityMom used them the cycle she got the BFP and so I couldn't resist getting them. Should I stop taking them as I have took them today? Has anyone else heard this about Vitamin B? I am defo taking b6 as I am taking a Vitamin B complex...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all, Morning Molly and Newbie:flower:

I actually have to go and do dinner/bath/bed for LO now, but just had time for a read through while her spinach and potatoes cooked...

Will be back shortly

Sorry about that nasty :witch: Crunchie, I'll deal with her :gun: once I've put LO to bed....:crib:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Newbie I hadn't heard this TrinityMom used them the cycle she got the BFP and so I couldn't resist getting them. Should I stop taking them as I have took them today? Has anyone else heard this about Vitamin B? I am defo taking b6 as I am taking a Vitamin B complex...

i guess it goes back to the saying that every woman is different. I did some research online and read about b6 delaying O. Some women only take it after O, some take it throughout the entire cycle. I just decided to stop a couple of days before given what happened the 1st cycle i started taking them. Could just be another idiosyncrasy of mine, but it works so I stick with it. :flower:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Moomin- Stop that NMA right now. It's too early to count yourself out. I want to hear nothing of it, you hear? Good... now have a :hugs:
> Ladies- Has anyone heard from Kit?

:blush: I'm sorry Molly! Must have [-X mre NMA or i will get :ban: and have my turtle badge taken away! :dohh: Thanks for the :hugs: tho... :hugs: back to u! And GOOD MORNING! :thumbup: also... no i haven't heard from Kit but i think i remember seeing her browsing the thread earlier?! Or it could of been yesterday?! :haha::dohh:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:



x-ginge-x said:


> I'm 8dpo and feel out already :dohh: never felt I was in with a chance either even from before ov

Ginge.... stop the NMA please.... right now!!! :haha: As Molly said to me i have to stop the NMA, i am telling u u have to stop the NMA! But have :hugs: tho!
How many dpo are u? We could be testing buddies!!?? :thumbup:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:



Sarachka said:


> It doesn't matter what time of day urine it is, so long as its strong. And of course morning urine is very strong so long as you haven't had a wee in the night so that's why they recommend fmu.
> 
> 8dpo is still early. You might be sick for all sorts of reasons so you're definitely not out yet!!

:hugs: Thanks hun! I know it's still very early but i am a POASA and i just can't help it! :haha:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:



newbie_ttc said:


> Moomin - still early my dear, lots of PMA!! :hugs:

Thanks hun! :hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:



firstbaby25 said:


> Moomin, I'm too new to this to advise about stuff, 8dpo is very early to test and stuff so maybe wait another couple of days at least you will know. One thing though Holly may be right, but this stuff is genuinely out of our control you may have enough HcG to make you sick and you might show this in your blood  but maybe not in your urine :nope: anyway we shall see.... I hope you are in for a christmas :bfp:
> 
> Soooooo I'll tell you why i'm losing heart... I have had no positive opk, this is bad because I am running out of them AND this time last month I got my positive opk :cry: what should I assume? That I have missed the surge? That my LP is changing (apparently it shouldn't do that)? That I'm not ovulating? Please help...

Yeah as i said to sarachka... i just can't help but :test: coz i'm such a POASA! :haha:
Are u doing an OPK everyday? Coz if u are then u defo wouldn't have missed the surge because even if it happened overnight u would get a pos the morning after because it isn't over that quickly (if u know what i mean?) My advice would be to order some more OPK's from ebay (as they are very cheap on there) and i would order them tomorrow so they will come by Monday at the latest (hopefully) so if u haven't got a pos by then (but i would think u would have!) then u can keep testing!?
I'm guessing u have enough to do one a day till monday? :hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- I feel as though we've been missing each other, a normal enough feeling for me to have about the girls across the pond but you?? You are one, maybe two, time zones away! :dohh: How are you sweets?
> 
> Hey doll! I've missed u! :hugs:
> 
> i just haven't had any time to steal away while at work or at home to catch up on here lately. :dohh: Still busy today but I am making the time to chat with my cyber friends. How have u been? Is that toe of yours any better? I am doing as well as can be expected so close to O! :haha: I get ubber excited when AF comes b/c the thought of a new chance is thrilling. Then when it gets time for the business at hand, here comes the pressure and the BD spreadsheets! i think that pressure is magnified this time b/c of the break that is looming if this doesn't work this time. I do feel the PMA today tho. DH has been really sweet lately as i think he has been swept up in the joys of my friend's new :baby:.Click to expand...

Oh Newbie you're like me! I'm going to try soooo hard this month to take the simple fact of my ovulation in my stride...:-= But I know it won't really be like that, it will be more a mixture of :wohoo: and :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly, I had forgotten last night when you were talking about your OH that my uncle has meetings in Paris (and is trying to get me a job btw I could actually pop to yours!) and has had one this week and he is now stranded!

You're welcome anytime:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Evening all. Isn't modern technology wonderful? I'm laying in a lovel bubble bath talking to my wonderful turtle friends all around the globe.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Holly what is LO having off santa claus??

Well, so far santa's got her a little armchair, a tub of bricks, a wooden tower of stacking rings, a book of Christmas pictures and words, a bath toy from the délingos range (its like a rubber duck but a crazy rat one!!) and some stocking fillers. And I'm making her a set of stringed marionettes of The 3 Little Pigs, but only started them this afternoon so need to get my arse in gear if they're to be finished for Christmas!! It's her birthday on the 3rd Jan, so if I don't finish for Christmas I guess they can be a B'day present....

And for her b'day I've seen a cute farm set with chunky animals and a barn and tractor etc, so I'm going to get that once the snow melts, and she likes soft toys so I'll get her something cuddly too.

Been wrapping some of her presents today, I'm soooo excited already:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Evening all. Isn't modern technology wonderful? I'm laying in a lovel bubble bath talking to my wonderful turtle friends all around the globe.

Mad isn't it! Enjoy your bath https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

evening ladies, and pma ? i dont even know what it stands for good guess would be positive mental attitude if i thought of it and am so bad tempered because the jobcentre is messing my payments around again,:growlmad: for all I care right now a job sweeping glass I would be happy!

And moomin im 8dpo according to FF


----------



## HollyMonkey

FEAR NOT CRUUUUUNCHIE! I AM HEREhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/super-heros-024.gif

She may have dared to darken your door this month :witch:but she WILL NEVER DARE AGAIN!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/tire88.gif


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- I feel as though we've been missing each other, a normal enough feeling for me to have about the girls across the pond but you?? You are one, maybe two, time zones away! :dohh: How are you sweets?
> 
> Hey doll! I've missed u! :hugs:
> 
> i just haven't had any time to steal away while at work or at home to catch up on here lately. :dohh: Still busy today but I am making the time to chat with my cyber friends. How have u been? Is that toe of yours any better? I am doing as well as can be expected so close to O! :haha: I get ubber excited when AF comes b/c the thought of a new chance is thrilling. Then when it gets time for the business at hand, here comes the pressure and the BD spreadsheets! i think that pressure is magnified this time b/c of the break that is looming if this doesn't work this time. I do feel the PMA today tho. DH has been really sweet lately as i think he has been swept up in the joys of my friend's new :baby:.Click to expand...
> 
> My toe is getting better; I can actually bear some weight on it now. :thumbup: It's great that your DH is being so sweet, that always helps! Oh! So... how did that "thing-that-we-talked-about-before" go? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> saving those for optimal timing :winkwink: :haha: today tomorrow and saturday are probably going to be my most fertile days... ah, the pressure :wacko:Click to expand...

RELAX!! Make it fun sweets! I know it's hard not to feel the pressure but try not to let your DH feel that same pressure. :hugs: I suppose that is when you can do those "things". :winkwink: Hard for him to feel pressure when those things are happening. :haha: I feel your pain/pressure about this being the last cycle before the break. I feel oddly okay with the break but still slightly... hesitant to walk away from TTC. Perhaps it's because I've been TTC for so long now. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie I hadn't heard this TrinityMom used them the cycle she got the BFP and so I couldn't resist getting them. Should I stop taking them as I have took them today? Has anyone else heard this about Vitamin B? I am defo taking b6 as I am taking a Vitamin B complex...
> 
> i guess it goes back to the saying that every woman is different. I did some research online and read about b6 delaying O. Some women only take it after O, some take it throughout the entire cycle. I just decided to stop a couple of days before given what happened the 1st cycle i started taking them. Could just be another idiosyncrasy of mine, but it works so I stick with it. :flower:Click to expand...

I am hoping it delays it for me! I started taking a VitB-complex and it would be fab if it delayed O since I'm suppose to O on Wednesday... when OH will be out of town for work (AGAIN) :growlmad: I hate that he's out of town so much. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> evening ladies, and pma ? i dont even know what it stands for good guess would be positive mental attitude if i thought of it and am so bad tempered because the jobcentre is messing my payments around again,:growlmad: for all I care right now a job sweeping glass I would be happy!
> 
> And moomin im 8dpo according to FF

Good guess for the PMA.:thumbup: The 1st time I saw it I had to go to the BnB abbreviations page to look it up. It was when I 1st joined this thread, and Molly kept saying "I like your PMA" to people and I thought it was something to do with avatar pictures or tickers or something- Personal Memo Art I think I came up with- talk about overcomplicating things:wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> the jobcentre is messing my payments around again,:growlmad:

Oh no what are those pesky jobcentre people doing? What's up with your claim?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> FEAR NOT CRUUUUUNCHIE! I AM HEREhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/super-heros-024.gif
> 
> She may have dared to darken your door this month :witch:but she WILL NEVER DARE AGAIN!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/tire88.gif

I think I'm slightly afraid to ask you what you did to that evil :witch: :haha: Looks very mafia. 

How are you doing tonight Holly love? I was suppose to start on/finish those blankets this week and yet here we are... Thursday and I haven't started one bit! :dohh: This is horrible, I need to get myself in gear as well! So what do you make of this? AF is leaving today... very very light spotting atm. Which makes this cycle a total of 8 days. :shock: My hips are sore... with no good reason of course, being that OH is out of town. :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:

Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xgingex This is for you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/hamster3.gif


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> FEAR NOT CRUUUUUNCHIE! I AM HEREhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/super-heros-024.gif
> 
> She may have dared to darken your door this month :witch:but she WILL NEVER DARE AGAIN!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/tire88.gif

I love u !!!! Ohhhhh I mean like u.... I forget we just cyber friends after "that"night ....

Btw just your lo just get cuter by the day ??? I think she does


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Dem moomin boobs speak da truth, da whole truth, and nothing but da truth:holly:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> FEAR NOT CRUUUUUNCHIE! I AM HEREhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/super-heros-024.gif
> 
> She may have dared to darken your door this month :witch:but she WILL NEVER DARE AGAIN!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/tire88.gif

If by some dreadful tragedy your attack on the eeeevil :witch: happens to fail.....

:coolio: FEAR NOT.....

for i will knock her out with my Moomin :holly:!!!!:thumbup:

:rofl:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Dem moomin boobs speak da truth, da whole truth, and nothing but da truth:holly:Click to expand...

So help them GOD! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??Click to expand...

How massive is massive??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie I hadn't heard this TrinityMom used them the cycle she got the BFP and so I couldn't resist getting them. Should I stop taking them as I have took them today? Has anyone else heard this about Vitamin B? I am defo taking b6 as I am taking a Vitamin B complex...
> 
> i guess it goes back to the saying that every woman is different. I did some research online and read about b6 delaying O. Some women only take it after O, some take it throughout the entire cycle. I just decided to stop a couple of days before given what happened the 1st cycle i started taking them. Could just be another idiosyncrasy of mine, but it works so I stick with it. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping it delays it for me! I started taking a VitB-complex and it would be fab if it delayed O since I'm suppose to O on Wednesday... when OH will be out of town for work (AGAIN) :growlmad: I hate that he's out of town so much. :dohh:Click to expand...

You ladies have got me looking at my vitamins, I take a pill a day of 'Elevit' and it has, amongst tons of other stuff, vits B5, B8, B9. But just ordered at the chemist this evening the same pills I had pre-conception and during pregnancy with LO (the Elevit make me feel sick) so will look at what they have when they arrive tomorrow...

But as far as I know vitamins have no _direct_ influence on O:shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??Click to expand...

:thumbup: It certainly does Crunchie! The boobs never lie!!! :winkwink:! Hmmm... gives me an idea for a pic to put on siggy.... :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> the jobcentre is messing my payments around again,:growlmad:
> 
> Oh no what are those pesky jobcentre people doing? What's up with your claim?Click to expand...

i'm an offline clerical claim :dohh: couldn't input code 470 and the woman who signed me on decided it was appropriate to leave it at that :growlmad: So now i've had to constantly call them after being told I would receive a call back today (should have received a total of 5 callbacks and received none) Means my phone bill will be £40+ because of 0845 numbers :growlmad: and now I have to wait while tmorro morning for a callback which won't happen and I will have to repeat today all over again


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> How massive is massive??

:thumbup: 38DD! Not sure if u measure bra sizes different across the pond or not tho... :winkwink:

:thumbup:

And Crunchie... how massive is your massive? :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??Click to expand...

One thing's for sure, your feet don't lie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0176.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have miniboobs, they must be serial liars then:^o


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> One thing's for sure, your feet don't lie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0176.gif

Awww now now Holly.... i think Frakenfeet can be quite sweet! :thumbup::haha::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> I have miniboobs, they must be serial liars then:^o

Hmmm maybe...but they could suprise u by being "good two boobs"! :rofl:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How massive is massive??
> 
> :thumbup: 38DD! Not sure if u measure bra sizes different across the pond or not tho... :winkwink:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> And Crunchie... how massive is your massive? :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

That is MASSIVE! I'm a 34B in France, and a 34A in England (they size really differently, in order to flatter petite French women I guess!) Microboobs by your standards! They gave LO good milk though:sulk:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: *SQM!!!* :hi:

I saw u were browsing the thread! Hope you are doing ok? :flower::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??Click to expand...
> 
> One thing's for sure, your feet don't lie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0176.gifClick to expand...

Really nothing should grow under these funbags as they block sunlight ! 

Lol ... 34gg.... Is that the same across the pond or is it different Molly ????


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How massive is massive??
> 
> :thumbup: 38DD! Not sure if u measure bra sizes different across the pond or not tho... :winkwink:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> And Crunchie... how massive is your massive? :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> That is MASSIVE! I'm a 34B in France, and a 34A in England (they size really differently, in order to flatter petite French women I guess!) Microboobs by your standards! They gave LO good milk though:sulk:Click to expand...

I am also a 38DD but when my milk came in for my DD I went to a 38E!! Needless to say, my OH was conflicted... he loved them, but couldn't really "do" anything with them. :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin I got you beat. I'm a 32 F!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??Click to expand...
> 
> One thing's for sure, your feet don't lie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0176.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Really nothing should grow under these funbags as they block sunlight !
> 
> Lol ... 34gg.... Is that the same across the pond or is it different Molly ????Click to expand...

does gg exist or am I gullible?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Moomin I got you beat. I'm a 32 F!

you Barbie doll you!! bet your legs bend upwards at the knee like Barbie too, being an ex gymnast and all!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??Click to expand...
> 
> One thing's for sure, your feet don't lie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0176.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Really nothing should grow under these funbags as they block sunlight !
> 
> Lol ... 34gg.... Is that the same across the pond or is it different Molly ????Click to expand...
> 
> does gg exist or am I gullible?Click to expand...

I am unsure Holly- if you wear different sizes in France than England than I imagine there is some difference here on this side of the pond as well. :shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> That is MASSIVE! I'm a 34B in France, and a 34A in England (they size really differently, in order to flatter petite French women I guess!) Microboobs by your standards! They gave LO good milk though:sulk:

I can't believe that they size so differently in France! That's quite a big size difference to! Must make u feel a bit :nope: if u come over here to buy bras! If i were u i'd stick to french lingerie... i bet there are a *LOT* nicer/sexier lingerie sets etc over there anyway? :winkwink::thumbup:

And Crunchie... blooming heck...u are a GG... and i thought i was big! :holly:!! :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:

And yes Holly GG does exist! So Crunchie now has Franken :holly: as well!! :haha:

:winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

I wish it wasn't true dear Holly !! I went to rigby and peller and the wanted me to wear a h !!!! Bloody h cup ...... Do u think I am big massive big footed freak with crazy cycles ... Maybe I am a monster .... Sniff


----------



## MoominMumma

I'll be popping back later as Dave has put in a take over bid for the laptop! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

But but but in my wedding dress those bad boys almost looked normal ! It was the best day .....


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Moomin I got you beat. I'm a 32 F!
> 
> you Barbie doll you!! bet your legs bend upwards at the knee like Barbie too, being an ex gymnast and all!!!Click to expand...


Unfortunately not anymore! I went through a really skinny phase a couple of years ago and my sister would tease me and say they looked fake! I was only. 32d at that point when I look at those bra it looks so tiny! Cant believe I got in them!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How massive is massive??
> 
> :thumbup: 38DD! Not sure if u measure bra sizes different across the pond or not tho... :winkwink:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> And Crunchie... how massive is your massive? :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> That is MASSIVE! I'm a 34B in France, and a 34A in England (they size really differently, in order to flatter petite French women I guess!) Microboobs by your standards! They gave LO good milk though:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> I am also a 38DD but when my milk came in for my DD I went to a 38E!! Needless to say, my OH was conflicted... he loved them, but couldn't really "do" anything with them. :rofl:Click to expand...

Mine proportionally speaking did the same, went to a C with the milk but my milk gorged boobs were reserved exclusively for LO!! I took loads of pics of my chest when the milk came in, it was so WEIRD this massive boobage on my tiny frame! Both DH and I prefer me as nature intended, I think that whatever size you are nature gets it right. All my years as a competitive runner I might have suffered with big boobs! My sis had a boob job about 8 yrs ago now, we're both petite, but it's not something I'd contemplate in a million years!


----------



## Crunchie

I think your right Holly, mini Boobs wouldnt suit my 6ft frame ! 

Slightly worried how big they will get when I am pregnant !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??Click to expand...
> 
> One thing's for sure, your feet don't lie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0176.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Really nothing should grow under these funbags as they block sunlight !
> 
> Lol ... 34gg.... Is that the same across the pond or is it different Molly ????Click to expand...
> 
> does gg exist or am I gullible?Click to expand...
> 
> I am unsure Holly- if you wear different sizes in France than England than I imagine there is some difference here on this side of the pond as well. :shrug:Click to expand...

There is a size difference between FR and UK- for both ladieswear and baby clothes; the 12 month stuff my mum gets me for LO in the UK is 18 month here, and a size 34 UK is a size 36 here. The French are widdy compared to the English- my DH is tall here but at my friends wedding in London recently he was dinky frenchman, surrounded by big beer drinking rugby playing English man friends!! I'm not French but accidently have Frenchwoman proportions, although my French friends think I am tall at 5'6"!! (I don't tell them my niece and all her friends in England are a minimum of 6"!!!)


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Holly what is LO having off santa claus??
> 
> Well, so far santa's got her a little armchair, a tub of bricks, a wooden tower of stacking rings, a book of Christmas pictures and words, a bath toy from the délingos range (its like a rubber duck but a crazy rat one!!) and some stocking fillers. And I'm making her a set of stringed marionettes of The 3 Little Pigs, but only started them this afternoon so need to get my arse in gear if they're to be finished for Christmas!! It's her birthday on the 3rd Jan, so if I don't finish for Christmas I guess they can be a B'day present....
> 
> And for her b'day I've seen a cute farm set with chunky animals and a barn and tractor etc, so I'm going to get that once the snow melts, and she likes soft toys so I'll get her something cuddly too.
> 
> Been wrapping some of her presents today, I'm soooo excited already:happydance:Click to expand...

I am so slow! I just realized this will be Holly's 1st christmas :happydance: how exciting


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie I hadn't heard this TrinityMom used them the cycle she got the BFP and so I couldn't resist getting them. Should I stop taking them as I have took them today? Has anyone else heard this about Vitamin B? I am defo taking b6 as I am taking a Vitamin B complex...
> 
> i guess it goes back to the saying that every woman is different. I did some research online and read about b6 delaying O. Some women only take it after O, some take it throughout the entire cycle. I just decided to stop a couple of days before given what happened the 1st cycle i started taking them. Could just be another idiosyncrasy of mine, but it works so I stick with it. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping it delays it for me! I started taking a VitB-complex and it would be fab if it delayed O since I'm suppose to O on Wednesday... when OH will be out of town for work (AGAIN) :growlmad: I hate that he's out of town so much. :dohh:Click to expand...

maybe u should double up on the b6 then!! :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jayniefirstbaby I agree with moominboobs, you just have to keep on testing](*,) You won't miss it, even if you only do one a day, but an am and a pm one will be very secure. Is your ticker right?:flower:
> 
> Listen to these Moomin :holly:! They never lie! :rofl: :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> As my cruchie boobs are massive does that mean they never lie ??Click to expand...
> 
> One thing's for sure, your feet don't lie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0176.gifClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Ladies!
It just took me over an hour to catch up on all your posts! Whew!
Speaking of boobs, I'm glad I'm on the right thread - I'm a DD or E. Makes finding nice lingerie a challenge. I always warn my moms that on day 3 they will turn into boobzilla. I felt like those horribly out of proportion comic book women

Holly, your LO makes my uterus ache! Too Gorgeous!

I went to the gynae today. He did a scan. COuldn't find my left ovary but it eventually popped up...stuck to the back of my uterus with scar tissue. And it has a 'cluster of cysts'. YAY! So it's probably not working. Everything else looks ok, little bit of fluid left from th mc but i don't need a d & c which is good. Having Rh blood tests on the 12th Jan. If it's negative then all is good. If it's positive then I will have problems maintaining a pregnancy. So we'll see


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooh trinity mom I hope they come back ok xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

oh and i had a pap smear just for the fun of it. i figured while he was in there he may as well....
AND WHOEVER INVENTED THAT AWFUL INTERNAL SCAN WAND THINGY IS PURE EVIL...MUST BE :witch:'S BROTHER


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I wish it wasn't true dear Holly !! I went to rigby and peller and the wanted me to wear a h !!!! Bloody h cup ...... Do u think I am big massive big footed freak with crazy cycles ... Maybe I am a monster .... Sniff

You're just perfect:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aw Trin- I hope all turns out well in your tests. :hugs2: Thankful you do not require a D&C.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Ladies!
> It just took me over an hour to catch up on all your posts! Whew!
> Speaking of boobs, I'm glad I'm on the right thread - I'm a DD or E. Makes finding nice lingerie a challenge. I always warn my moms that on day 3 they will turn into boobzilla. I felt like those horribly out of proportion comic book women
> 
> Holly, your LO makes my uterus ache! Too Gorgeous!
> 
> I went to the gynae today. He did a scan. COuldn't find my left ovary but it eventually popped up...stuck to the back of my uterus with scar tissue. And it has a 'cluster of cysts'. YAY! So it's probably not working. Everything else looks ok, little bit of fluid left from th mc but i don't need a d & c which is good. Having Rh blood tests on the 12th Jan. If it's negative then all is good. If it's positive then I will have problems maintaining a pregnancy. So we'll see

Can you explain the blood types thing Trinitymom? I remember our blood issue being resolved pretty quickly with a "oh yes fine" as my gyn looked at DH and our blood types, so it's not something I researched further..:shrug: (Gestational Diabetes mind you I'm a walking encyclopaedia!) It will save me losing valuable bnb time by going to Google it! 
Oh yes Trinity, I have a ttc buddy who's just started a new thread which I visit to see how she's getting on and there's a lady with the same avatar as you on it, keep thinking it's you!!!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Aw Trin- I hope all turns out well in your tests. :hugs2: Thankful you do not require a D&C.

Ditto:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I feel sick and I don't like it :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I want to borrow your LO for some "baby" time. :haha: I do have bebe fever I'm afraid. :( None of my friends have bebes anymore... they are all grown. OR so many friends are now pregnant. :dohh: MEAN! I want want want one!! :hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> It just took me over an hour to catch up on all your posts! Whew!
> Speaking of boobs, I'm glad I'm on the right thread - I'm a DD or E. Makes finding nice lingerie a challenge. I always warn my moms that on day 3 they will turn into boobzilla. I felt like those horribly out of proportion comic book women
> 
> Holly, your LO makes my uterus ache! Too Gorgeous!
> 
> I went to the gynae today. He did a scan. COuldn't find my left ovary but it eventually popped up...stuck to the back of my uterus with scar tissue. And it has a 'cluster of cysts'. YAY! So it's probably not working. Everything else looks ok, little bit of fluid left from th mc but i don't need a d & c which is good. Having Rh blood tests on the 12th Jan. If it's negative then all is good. If it's positive then I will have problems maintaining a pregnancy. So we'll see
> 
> Can you explain the blood types thing Trinitymom? I remember our blood issue being resolved pretty quickly with a "oh yes fine" as my gyn looked at DH and our blood types, so it's not something I researched further..:shrug: (Gestational Diabetes mind you I'm a walking encyclopaedia!) It will save me losing valuable bnb time by going to Google it!
> Oh yes Trinity, I have a ttc buddy who's just started a new thread which I visit to see how she's getting on and there's a lady with the same avatar as you on it, keep thinking it's you!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

She has my Ayla as her Avatar???? That's not right!!

If you're Rh+ then you have no problem whichever baby you have. If, like me, you're Rh- (like me: I'm A-) then you have no problems if you have a Rh- baby. If you have a Rh+baby, then at the time of birth (or mc) some of the baby's blood can get into your blood and you form antibodies to them. Not a problem for first Rh+ baby. But if you have another Rh+ your antibodies can try destroy the baby. So it can result in miscarriage or Rhesus disease of newborn. It can lead to really serious things like antenatal intra-uterine transfusions - worst case scenario


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- omg. :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I wish it wasn't true dear Holly !! I went to rigby and peller and the wanted me to wear a h !!!! Bloody h cup ...... Do u think I am big massive big footed freak with crazy cycles ... Maybe I am a monster .... Sniff
> 
> You're just perfect:hugs:Click to expand...

Your perfect just the way u r :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Did you ladies know:

That in Scotland, it is against the law to be drunk and in charge of a cow?
Or that in Ireland, if you are driving a motorcar, there has to be a man with a red flag walking in front of you?

I love wacky laws. 

Oh! And one more make you giggle. There is a store out by my OH's father's house... it's called Wankers. I laugh every time I see it! What are they thinking?? :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Did you ladies know:
> 
> That in Scotland, it is against the law to be drunk and in charge of a cow?
> Or that in Ireland, if you are driving a motorcar, there has to be a man with a red flag walking in front of you?
> 
> I love wacky laws.
> 
> Oh! And one more make you giggle. There is a store out by my OH's father's house... it's called Wankers. I laugh every time I see it! What are they thinking?? :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That's weird. My DS has been reading me obscure laws all afternoon


----------



## TrinityMom

One of my gynae's patients has had 31 mc's!!! ANd 2 children
Another has had 18 mc and one child. That must be heartbreaking!


----------



## TrinityMom

I have to go to bed now. School break up day tomorrow so I will be dropping off and fetching until 12 but then I'm having a blissful afternoon to myself. MIL is taking the boys to a birthday party and I will join you ladies for :coffee: here

See you tomorrow :comp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> I'll be popping back later as Dave has put in a take over bid for the laptop! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'm sure if we Turtles all get together we can outbid Dave:bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> It just took me over an hour to catch up on all your posts! Whew!
> Speaking of boobs, I'm glad I'm on the right thread - I'm a DD or E. Makes finding nice lingerie a challenge. I always warn my moms that on day 3 they will turn into boobzilla. I felt like those horribly out of proportion comic book women
> 
> Holly, your LO makes my uterus ache! Too Gorgeous!
> 
> I went to the gynae today. He did a scan. COuldn't find my left ovary but it eventually popped up...stuck to the back of my uterus with scar tissue. And it has a 'cluster of cysts'. YAY! So it's probably not working. Everything else looks ok, little bit of fluid left from th mc but i don't need a d & c which is good. Having Rh blood tests on the 12th Jan. If it's negative then all is good. If it's positive then I will have problems maintaining a pregnancy. So we'll see
> 
> Can you explain the blood types thing Trinitymom? I remember our blood issue being resolved pretty quickly with a "oh yes fine" as my gyn looked at DH and our blood types, so it's not something I researched further..:shrug: (Gestational Diabetes mind you I'm a walking encyclopaedia!) It will save me losing valuable bnb time by going to Google it!
> Oh yes Trinity, I have a ttc buddy who's just started a new thread which I visit to see how she's getting on and there's a lady with the same avatar as you on it, keep thinking it's you!!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> She has my Ayla as her Avatar???? That's not right!!
> 
> If you're Rh+ then you have no problem whichever baby you have. If, like me, you're Rh- (like me: I'm A-) then you have no problems if you have a Rh- baby. If you have a Rh+baby, then at the time of birth (or mc) some of the baby's blood can get into your blood and you form antibodies to them. Not a problem for first Rh+ baby. But if you have another Rh+ your antibodies can try destroy the baby. So it can result in miscarriage or Rhesus disease of newborn. It can lead to really serious things like antenatal intra-uterine transfusions - worst case scenarioClick to expand...

Ok I get it, thankyou! I'm + which is why I never took it further. And don't worry, she's not stolen Ayla, it's your old avatar she's got!! I'd forgotten you have a new one:dohh: I am dippy, sorry:flower::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Did you ladies know:
> 
> That in Scotland, it is against the law to be drunk and in charge of a cow?
> Or that in Ireland, if you are driving a motorcar, there has to be a man with a red flag walking in front of you?
> 
> I love wacky laws.
> 
> Oh! And one more make you giggle. There is a store out by my OH's father's house... it's called Wankers. I laugh every time I see it! What are they thinking?? :rofl:

:rofl:
When I was a kid there was a Chinese restaurant near where I lived called *FU KING'S* It's not called that anymore though, surprise surprise


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> One of my gynae's patients has had 31 mc's!!! ANd 2 children
> Another has had 18 mc and one child. That must be heartbreaking!

:argh:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! :wave:

Holly- I bet we all could outbid Dave! Raa! Turtle power. :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I want to borrow your LO for some "baby" time. :haha: I do have bebe fever I'm afraid. :( None of my friends have bebes anymore... they are all grown. OR so many friends are now pregnant. :dohh: MEAN! I want want want one!! :hissy:

Ah but you'd never give her back until she got big!! She is sooo funny and cute! But I want a little tiny floppy newborn one too now, all red and wrinkly flailing around blindly for it's milk like a mole want want want:hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night TrinMom:kiss: sleep tight:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I want to borrow your LO for some "baby" time. :haha: I do have bebe fever I'm afraid. :( None of my friends have bebes anymore... they are all grown. OR so many friends are now pregnant. :dohh: MEAN! I want want want one!! :hissy:
> 
> Ah but you'd never give her back until she got big!! She is sooo funny and cute! But I want a little tiny floppy newborn one too now, all red and wrinkly flailing around blindly for it's milk like a mole want want want:hissy:Click to expand...

And don't forget the "new baby smell". :awww: I think I'm going to :cry: Damn my weepy self.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I wish it wasn't true dear Holly !! I went to rigby and peller and the wanted me to wear a h !!!! Bloody h cup ...... Do u think I am big massive big footed freak with crazy cycles ... Maybe I am a monster .... Sniff
> 
> You're just perfect:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your perfect just the way u r :hugs:Click to expand...

We'll end up in bed together again at this rate!:sex:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I wish it wasn't true dear Holly !! I went to rigby and peller and the wanted me to wear a h !!!! Bloody h cup ...... Do u think I am big massive big footed freak with crazy cycles ... Maybe I am a monster .... Sniff
> 
> You're just perfect:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your perfect just the way u r :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We'll end up in bed together again at this rate!:sex:Click to expand...

:shock: .....:thumbup: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Must go to bed, goodnight my dear Turtles https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/nnn529.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I want to borrow your LO for some "baby" time. :haha: I do have bebe fever I'm afraid. :( None of my friends have bebes anymore... they are all grown. OR so many friends are now pregnant. :dohh: MEAN! I want want want one!! :hissy:
> 
> Ah but you'd never give her back until she got big!! She is sooo funny and cute! But I want a little tiny floppy newborn one too now, all red and wrinkly flailing around blindly for it's milk like a mole want want want:hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> And don't forget the "new baby smell". :awww: I think I'm going to :cry: Damn my weepy self.Click to expand...

Don't Molly! And those little tiny hands opening and closing, and the lips looking for milky with the inky adoring eyes looking at you:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I want to borrow your LO for some "baby" time. :haha: I do have bebe fever I'm afraid. :( None of my friends have bebes anymore... they are all grown. OR so many friends are now pregnant. :dohh: MEAN! I want want want one!! :hissy:
> 
> Ah but you'd never give her back until she got big!! She is sooo funny and cute! But I want a little tiny floppy newborn one too now, all red and wrinkly flailing around blindly for it's milk like a mole want want want:hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> And don't forget the "new baby smell". :awww: I think I'm going to :cry: Damn my weepy self.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Molly! And those little tiny hands opening and closing, and the lips looking for milky with the inky adoring eyes looking at you:cry:Click to expand...

:sad2: I want want want! :hissy: :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly! :wave: Sleep well. :hugs2:


----------



## new mummy2010

AHH holly's pressies sound so cute and looks like they will suit her cute lil self if she really can be that cute (as her piccy) .she is too,too,too cute!!

I have micro mini boobies too Hollymonkey only a 34c tiny tiny and any amoumt of exercise they droop to a b;-(........

Hi firstbaby any +opk's yet?

Mommin no opk test today either im dissapointed especially with the POAS addiction your suffering !!

I hope you ladies dont mind me lingering round this thresd but most of the others are way to serious


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh trinitymom i know what you mean about the nasty wandlike machine yack...........i hope your bloodtests come back ok in jan hun, as you know i have the same blood type as yourself i cant wait to see midwife and to make sure things with the whole blood situation is ok


----------



## want2bamum86

im too scared to test girls i have sore boobs n tiredness


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi want-to-be-mum how many DPO are you sweet??


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> AHH holly's pressies sound so cute and looks like they will suit her cute lil self if she really can be that cute (as her piccy) .she is too,too,too cute!!
> 
> I have micro mini boobies too Hollymonkey only a 34c tiny tiny and any amoumt of exercise they droop to a b;-(........
> 
> Hi firstbaby any +opk's yet?
> 
> Mommin no opk test today either im dissapointed especially with the POAS addiction your suffering !!
> 
> I hope you ladies dont mind me lingering round this thresd but most of the others are way to serious

Worry not sweets! You (of course) can stick around! This thread IS the place to be, after all. :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

We should all invent a new bra bc with our sizes as they are now (mine a DD as well) they will be hugggggggge when we are pregnant!!!! No bra will want to take us on!!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh so I love to cook and am always looking for something new to make. Do any of you cook and have a recipe I can try out. :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

im turning in for the night the excitment of live corrie episode has tired me out lol.....thanks molly x x


----------



## addie25

I just got so excited for nooooo reason. I spit out M&M's bc it tasted gross and was like YAYAYAY I love m&m's and it tasted gross. WELLLL it was bc I ate a chocolate pudding and chocolate cereal a few minutes be4 I at the M&M so it made it taste bad ughhhh. Im in the chocolate mood. I am 130 pounds rt now and can just see myself getting super huge with the way I eat when I have a baby. I will have to watch myself!:dohh:


----------



## want2bamum86

i know im due on the 12th


----------



## want2bamum86

addie25 said:


> We should all invent a new bra bc with our sizes as they are now (mine a DD as well) they will be hugggggggge when we are pregnant!!!! No bra will want to take us on!!!!

i agree in a e now i hate to think how big il get lol


----------



## addie25

SOOO I said I would not symptom watch butttttt I was just on the phone with my mom and my back started to randomly kill me and I am getting cramping soooooo someone stop me from symptom spotting bc it always leads me to think I am preg and I have not been yet so ahhhhh STOP ME!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> SOOO I said I would not symptom watch butttttt I was just on the phone with my mom and my back started to randomly kill me and I am getting cramping soooooo someone stop me from symptom spotting bc it always leads me to think I am preg and I have not been yet so ahhhhh STOP ME!

You are in the wrong thread sweets. We symptom spot to our hearts discontent. :haha: I say, go by what you know. If this is abnormal for you, that +1 point... when is it happening in your cycle? 6 dpo... +1 point for timeliness (implantation occurs between 6-12 dpo) Get it? At least, that's how I do it. :haha: I also take most of my "symptoms" with a healthy dose of skepticism. Set your absolute factors as well. For example, Holly knows that if her bubbies hurt, she'll get excited about possibly being pregnant. I expect myself to be :sick: not just nauseous, but really get :sick: That'll be my cue. 

All right, I talked quite a bit just now. I hope some of it helps! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thanks Molly. I cant help but symptom spot. I even symptom spotted my husband tonight LOL he said he was feeling :sick: and I said oh good maybe were pregnant!!!! That makes no sense. I have gone to a new level of crazy!!!


----------



## Mollykins

*HOLLY!!!*

I've got something for you... 

J'ai besoin une certaine motivation. Si je ne terminent pas ces couvertures en temps... Je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire. Aidez-moi! 

How's that?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Thanks Molly. I cant help but symptom spot. I even symptom spotted my husband tonight LOL he said he was feeling :sick: and I said oh good maybe were pregnant!!!! That makes no sense. I have gone to a new level of crazy!!!

:rofl: Do not worry, I've done it myself to my dear OH. :haha: We have TTC brains... it's bound to spill over. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Someone at work today came up to me and said she had a dream I was walking around school (I am a teacher) showing people an ultrasound... I hope that is a great sign! OK now that I started symptom spotting it is hard to stop.

I forgot who said it but yes it is really cool that we are all from around the globe and we are able to chat with each other!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: anyone still up??? its 19:46 here. doing a bit a :laundry: and feeling chatty!!


----------



## addie25

Im up newbie whats up! its 8:49 pm here.


----------



## addie25

I am just watching the Office have u ever seen that show?


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi addie :flower:

I did not realize you were on the same side of the pond as me! I have been in such a hustle during the time u joined the thread so I missed out on proper introductions. 

A little about me, new to the whole TTC world as of Sept. I am actively TTC and DH is NTNP :dohh: We've been married 3 yrs now and we're trying for our 1st bambino together. DH has as 15 yr old son from a previous marriage that lives with his mom out of state. charting is the only thing I use to predict O and i think I am pretty close. Saw 1st signs of EWCM so I'm going to try to squeeze in BD when DH gets home from work in about 5hrs... gonna be tricky as he will be quite tired when he gets home tonight. :wacko:

So I've rambled enough :haha:, tell me about addie... sorry for the redundancy.


----------



## addie25

You still feeling chatty? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

oops there you are ok let me read what you wrote :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HII... We started TTC at the same time.:flower: My hubby and I started in September for our first little one! We have been married for a year and a half now and together 8 years. I am 26 he is 29 (soon to be 30 so I am planning a big party for him shhhh lol) 

We have the baby room all emptied out now just waiting for a baby so we can fill it back up! My hubby and I play the piano and we both learned the song isnt she lovely , u ever hear of that song its one of my favs about a baby that was just born. We are corny:haha: This 2 ww is killin me. I kinda feel like I expect myself to be pregnant because I went on clomid but then I think that I should not think that bc so many pple go on it and it takes months to work if it even works for them.


----------



## newbie_ttc

i've never watched a full episode of the Office, but whenever I see bits and pieces of it, it's always hilarious! love Steve Carell! He left the show, didn't he?


----------



## newbie_ttc

How did u decide to go on clomid so soon, if u don't mind me asking? i can be really nosey at times, so feel free to tell me none of my business!! :haha:

I'm 29, btw, and DH will be 38 in a couple of weeks. thinking about throwing him a party as well :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

A party sounds like a good idea. I love to plan for occasions! 

OK so the CLOMID. I decided so soon to go on it even tho I got all the tests done saying that I am fine bc even tho I ovulate on my own and my eggs are healthy I ovulate irregularly. Sometimes my cycle is 40 days sometimes 45 and one time 60 and I have a type A personality. When I have my mind set up to accomplish something I get it done. I have always been like that. I didn't want to pay for college I studied my butt off and got a full academic ride not a cent did I pay. I wanted to write books I just landed my 1st agent and hope to one day be published. When a couple months went by and I wasn't pregnant my type A personality came out and I took action lol. My doc agreed because I do qualify to go on it I have very irregular cycles and he knows my personality. Do not worry I dont mind the questions.

Soo how do you plan to tell ur friends/fam/ husband when u get pregnant. I think about that all the time. In the end I think I will just blurt it out!


----------



## addie25

Oh and yes the office is soooooo funny!!!! I wish I worked in an office like that!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I always said I would wait until the 1st trimester is behind me before I share news with friends and fam, excluding DH, my parents, and maybe a close friend, but I thought for sure I was pregnant in August (long story) and I blurted it out to DH, a cousin, and and a not so close friend before I ever P'edOAS!! :dohh: :haha: So I think that will probably be the case this time too! I had always planned to order these cheeky thongs from cafepress.com that has cute ways to say you're pregnant... sounds all cute and makes for a good story but in real life I think I would die waiting on them to be delivered!! :mail:

What about u? Got any clever ideas about spilling the beans?


----------



## addie25

LOL don't worry I am the same way! I thought I would be finding out in Florida in 2 Sat from now when we were on our Family reunion so I thought that would be a great time to tell family. Now I am getting blood work done Sat at 8dpo so maybe Ill know early next week (I think 8dpo will show neg but u never know)

If it is early next week I am going to buy baby outfits that say I love my grandma/grandpa and bring it to my mom/dad and my husbands mom/dad to open up. Or wear a shirt that says something cute on it! Something simple but cute. 

My husband I will just be running into the other room screaming it if I find out by HPT. If my doc calls and says I am pregnant I was thinking to taking my husbands Xmas stocking and having them put dad on the back of it and letting him see it!


----------



## addie25

What kinda symptoms were u getting in Aug to think u were pregnant? Last month I had dull cramping boobs were killing me and that never ever ever happens and it was a BFN so I thought I was preg till I got the BFN!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Can totally relate about the type A personality thing. Don't know if I'd classify myself as type A, but I've been a go getter always. Whatever I want, I set my goal and I achieve it. Done and done. This is so scary and frustrating, TTC, b/c this is not that simple, and I've not known how it feels to not be able to achieve something that I set my mind to. I totally understand going on Clomid, I would have done the same thing. Good thing you and your doctor have an understanding!

So september's cycle - waited too late to BD 1dpo
October cycle - too early @ 3dbo
November - perfect timing, 2bdo, and O day, still a BFN :shrug:

September and October, I was ok with b/c I knew although conception was possible, my chances were slim to none so when the :witch: showed her ugly head I wasn't bummed. This past month scared me. I know chances are only 25% success with perfect timing and all other conditions, but I feel like I am still relatively young so I was naively expecting to get pg the 1st time, and when it didn't happen, fertility questions started creeping in my head :nope: Trying to keep up the PMA and focus on getting timing down, as my cycles are pretty regular, so it shouldn't be that hard. However, if it doesn't happen this time I will take a break. I say it's so I can have a spring or summer baby, but secretly it's also b/c I'd rather be able to tell ppl "we are not trying" as opposed to "we can't/it's not working". DH already has a kid, so if there are fertility issues, then more than likely, they would be on my end. :cry:

Anyway, that's enough of that. So what do u do with your days? I'm a boring accountant. Ready to take a break and switch over to being a mommy to a :baby:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Those are cute ideas! I hope u get your :bfp: so u can deploy them!!


----------



## addie25

My job is pretty exciting/stressful I work in a school with second graders that have behavior issues. They are cute but do not understand how to socialize or follow rules so I am always on my toes.Their parents also do not know how to follow rules as many are in gangs. Its in a poor area and I took the job to try and make a difference butttt not somewhere I want to work long term at all. I must say tho if I get pregnant I mt have 2 quit rt away because I have been punched once by a student in the stomach and 3 days ago that same kid chucked pencils and crayons at me and so not the best place to be if pregnant. It is very stressful so that is not good for ttc but I enjoy my students. I read a lot and write. I love riding horses and playing sports. What do you do outside work.


----------



## addie25

And yes I am not used to failing and that is what I told my doctor I said I am failing at this for the first time I can not control something or work hard enough to make it come true so HELP! I wouldn't give up after this month. Just tell pple u are not trying and keep going. It takes a while sometimes but the outcome is soooo beautiful and rewarding!


----------



## newbie_ttc

So here's the short version of August - my cycles are always 25 days, always, always, always! Normally I start feeling crampy a day or two before AF arrives. That month nothing. I had almost forgotten she was due. So the day she was due, it dawned on me, "where the heck is the :witch:? :shrug: I noticed that for her to be due that day, I sure wasn't feeling any cramps. Pregnancy crossed my mind, but I dismissed it b/c the day wasn't over yet. Next day I woke up, still nothing. so then my mind went to wondering, as I have never been even a day late, let alone a day late with no cramps. Still decided to wait and see. So that afternoon I got a terrible headache that was followed by constant feeling of being light headed... then came the "moomin :holly:"!! OMG! My DF was 5 months pregnant at the time and I clearly remember her having those two symptoms when she found out she was pg! At that point, I just knew I was pg. I have never ever had SB before (in life!) and combine that with being a day late and light headed. So the symptoms never subsided. They were constant and woke up the next day and still no AF. So SB's, 2 days late for AF I told DH :dohh: hadn't even taken a HPT yet but I was so confident! I just knew. He told me he wouldn't allow himself to get excited until we got some confirmation. woke up on that 3rd day, still no AF, BBs still sore, still light headed. took a test and :bfn: I didn't care tho, b/c I knew my body and I just figured it was too early to detect. I used an ept digi... later that day got a big surprise when AF showed up. :wacko: had to go back and tell DH there was no baby after all, along with my cousin, DF, and another not so close friend :dohh: 

I knew something was up b/c AF was never late before, and never had sore boobs before, especially lasting 2 days. Did some research and convinced myself it was a chemical. Well now that I've educated myself a little more in the TTC journey, I'm starting to think it wasn't b/c I was about 16dpo when I tested and I figure by that point there should have been enough hcg present to get a :bfp: even though digi's probably aren't that sensitive. So who knows what was going on? Well after convincing myself that I was pregnant, then learning that I wasn't, I decided that day that I was finally ready to take that step. and so here I am 4 months later :haha:

Did I say I was going to be short?? :^o:^o sorry!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Your job seems so rewarding! I always thought I wanted to be in that line of work. I even took a class my first year of college. But suddenly it dawned on me that children's education would lie in the palm of my hand and I freaked out and quit! :haha: Such a whimp, I am. I take my hat off to u addie :howdy:


----------



## addie25

Sounds like your body was playing ticks on you! Mine did that last month. I could not touch my BB's so I was convinced. That is why this month I am almost glad I am not getting symptoms except for my back hurting today and some dull cramping. Now I know that can just be an AF sign. I don't get AF for 15 days after O so I have a long time to wait to miss a pd!!! I just hope this blood test on day 8 shows some hcg in my system greater than 5 since it will be so early! Our time is coming. Did you ask ur doc why ur pd was late?

OMG my husband is playing his guitar and singing!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: BTW he can not sing but he plays guitar well.

OMG my husband is going to be an embarrassing dad LOL. I can just see my child doing :dohh: when he has his friends over and my husband walks in the room!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Right now I don't have much free time. I used to read a lot, but we bought our 1st home back in June and it seems now I am always busy with house work until it's time for bed. Either that or obsessing with TTC. This is the 1st cycle that I've been less neurotic about it though. Not sure how I have managed to relax, but I've not done nearly as much cyber surfing for TTC info, or constantly taking my temp and obsessing over my chart or comparing it to others for the smallest similarity so i can cling to hopes of a BFP. As of the last 2 wks, I've been exercising more, and eating better so I can loose some weight... just so I can gain it back with a baby! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Thank you! It is challenging and rewarding. Like I said I want to go back to a regular school district soon this is something I wanted to try, make a diference. It takes a toll on you tho so that is y I want to go back to a regular district after we have our baby (one day, hope soon!)


----------



## addie25

Its good that you are not as obsessed. I was not until I got to the 2ww now I am obsessing! I just try and distract myself. Read a lot, watch movies, and spend time with hubby and friends/family.

Have u ever seen the movie THE REF. I was watching it be4 it is so funny but not many pple have seen it for some reason.


----------



## addie25

I would love to keep chatting but I get up at 5:50am so I should get to bed. I need my energy for my little ones tomorrow! I will talk to you tomorrow!:flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:serenade: Aw!!! how cute is that. Your :baby: will love that! Makes sure he whips out that guitar every time baby gets fussy and can't drift off to sleep. 

I did ask my OB about it. He said it could have been a chemical, could be LP defect, or it could just be nothing, "every cycle is different" so he said. And I could have accepted that, were it not for the super sore boobs and constantly being light headed. They were so sore that I had to hold them when I got out of bed, b/c gravity hitting them felt like someone was trying to rip them off! And sleeping on my stomach was absolutely out of the question. Strangest thing that ever happened to me. Now sore bb's is not so uncommon. they have not been that sore since, but i do feel hints of soreness now and again in my TWW's but they are fleeting and not nearly as sore as they were then. I am with Holly about the boobs, I refuse to seriously believe I am pg this time until that soreness I felt back in August returns.

Are there any symptoms u looking for to expect a BFP?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good night! Rest well and dream of :bfp:'s!! It was a pleasure chatting with u


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning ladies well im off to thr docs and dentist today going to get myself an app when DS has gone off to school and rang in sick to work think i have done well doing most of the week feel like total poo ........toothache,swollen mouth, swollen glands,blocked nose ,sore boobs and nausea is so not cool mixed together!!

What has everyone got planned today?


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi Girls! :hi:

I'm gutted I missed you last night :cry: seems you had a resident sleepover dicussing bra sizes and the like... I am a 32 DD but I am pretty thin and I have a tiny waist (it's my best feature :)) that seemingly doesn't gain any weight so i can get frankenboobs and hips and look like betty boop! They are as you say Holly, at their best the way nature intended them to be.

Thank you all for your replies regarding OPK's I guess i'll have another crack at it later and hopefully I will get my positive :thumbup: we had some morning :sex: this morning so this will hopefully be my month the OH owes me so I know I will get to :sex: when it's my ovaries time to shine!

Addie and Newbie, an after hours sleepver sounds amazing! The office started here you know with a funny guy called ricky gervais (he's there accross the pond now) and I LOVE IT! 

I have agreed on some more overtime today. Working 9-2 and then probably off to see my Nana. Anyone else have anything planned? I had more to say but I forget when I have to read a million pages!! 

Oh Trinity :hugs: I hope that you and your blood work is ok for carrying on your ttc quest after the christmas holidays... Good Luck! 

I have forgotten the rest I especially had something to say to Sarachka and Crunchie i've forgotten!

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT... You there? You ok? Ch ch ch ch? Here Kitty kitty kitty :) :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I hate it when I do this, come on BnB with only 5 mins to spare (bus to catch) and see loads of juicy posts. Will have to catch up later. 
My cbfm required me to POAS this morning, it clearly doesn't "know" me yet, it's way too early, but I obeyed since I love a good poas. :happydance:

Have a lurrrvely day all, we're adventuring out in the snow...:cold:
:hug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi dreambaby and sarackcha!!


----------



## dreambaby

Hiya, How are you doing today ?? :hi:


----------



## want2bamum86

morning girls x


----------



## new mummy2010

Still feeling rotton with cold and wisdom toothache!! Off work and going to dentist later on see what they can do !! How are you today any goss??


----------



## Sarachka

Geez not going on here for over 12 hours gives you a lot to catch up on!

We had power cut at work and someone got stuck in the lift lolol. Power is back now.


----------



## Sarachka

Geez not going on here for over 12 hours gives you a lot to catch up on!

We had power cut at work and someone got stuck in the lift lolol. Power is back now.


----------



## new mummy2010

:hi:want to be mum how you feeling today? how many dpo are you ? Have you caved in and poas yet lol


----------



## dreambaby

Na, 7pdo and no symptoms. I've been on antibiotics for a chest infection though, so I'm not holding my breath this month !!! :nope:
I hope you feel better soon :hugs:, it sucks to be ill, I've been poorly for three weeks and only just starting to feel normal today.


----------



## addie25

HI. I am starting off my day crabby I wish I never started temping. I got up at 4 because I was so hot that my husband had to put a cold rag on me bc I thought I was burning up. Then I wake up 2 hours later to take my temp and I had to jump up bc my alarm was going off. Then as I am taking my temp my husband is shaking me bc the alarm went off again and I had to speak with it in my mouth. My temp dipped and I don't know if it is from all the movement or talking or what. I knew I should not have started temping bc now I am sad about the dip. It cut b ID or it cud b nothing charts are so confusing.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## new mummy2010

Ah poor you.........i know hate been ill hardly ever am as have pretty good immune system from working with kids for 8 years so rarely get anything putting this down to bubs sucking the goodness out of me but hey i dont mind


----------



## dreambaby

Teaching in a college you would have thought my immune system would be good, but I've been poorly lots this year. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :hi:

I've not had chance to catch up on events - hope everyone is good:thumbup: I have just got back from a business trip/Christmas function and am now off to another :wacko:

I wouldn't mind but having to tell lies about why I am not drinking is becoming boring and I don't like it :nope: It's amazing how many people cannot grasp my not partaking in alcoholic beverage.....think it says a lot about me :drunk:...HIC!

Anyways, mum is worse in hospital now and possibly awaiting surgery so if I disappear without explanation, I've probably gone home in a rush :plane: 

Love and luck to all....I really do hope you are all ok and I feel very guilty posting and running but sooo pushed for time :shrug:

:hugs: x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh no kit I hope your mum I ok and we forgive you for posting and running you have your reasons xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HI!

Quick post before I catch up on what happened in my absence. 
One of my patients went into labour today so total change of plans. Beautiful, quick delivery (with the exception of the nail marks in my arms - she is a VERY timid Muslim woman who gets a bit violent during labour - second birth with her)

Gorgeous baby girl, 2.84kg :)

Now to :coffee: and catch up


----------



## Sarachka

Yummo look at my lunch from the new noodle bar

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ee55d53b.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> I've not had chance to catch up on events - hope everyone is good:thumbup: I have just got back from a business trip/Christmas function and am now off to another :wacko:
> 
> I wouldn't mind but having to tell lies about why I am not drinking is becoming boring and I don't like it :nope: It's amazing how many people cannot grasp my not partaking in alcoholic beverage.....think it says a lot about me :drunk:...HIC!
> 
> Anyways, mum is worse in hospital now and possibly awaiting surgery so if I disappear without explanation, I've probably gone home in a rush :plane:
> 
> Love and luck to all....I really do hope you are all ok and I feel very guilty posting and running but sooo pushed for time :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: x

Hi Kit and Baby-Prune (WAY less appetizing than an olive!)
:hug: for Mum and lots of healing energy winging its way to her


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> HI. I am starting off my day crabby I wish I never started temping. I got up at 4 because I was so hot that my husband had to put a cold rag on me bc I thought I was burning up. Then I wake up 2 hours later to take my temp and I had to jump up bc my alarm was going off. Then as I am taking my temp my husband is shaking me bc the alarm went off again and I had to speak with it in my mouth. My temp dipped and I don't know if it is from all the movement or talking or what. I knew I should not have started temping bc now I am sad about the dip. It cut b ID or it cud b nothing charts are so confusing.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!

probably wouldn't put too much into that temp as u hadn't had 3 hrs of undisturbed rest, and u were talking and DH was shaking u. I know how u feel tho. I threaten my thermometer to not let it happen again tomorrow and try to move on. Hope u have a great day! :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hello everyone! Sending get well wishes to the under the weather turtles! 

kit_cat I'm glad u checked in, must have sensed we were worried about you. Take care of mum and I hope she gets well soon!

Trinity, hi doll. Hadn't talk to u directly lately, but I'm pulling for you. Good luck with your tests and take care of yourself :hugs:

I'll do my best to keep up with chat today


----------



## addie25

Sara: Your lunch looks good want to share! Someone ate my lunch for the second time out of the fridge in the teachers room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This time I told my boss bc it happened be4 and im pissed so she is writing a letter to the staff so whoever is doing it will know to STOPPPP! Bring your own lunch!!!! The 1st time I was like ok maybe they didnt realize. This time, I put a nice note saying please do not eat and THEY DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everyone was nice and offered to share their lunch with me but I am still upset that someone would eat mine!


----------



## addie25

Newbie: That is a good idea so I will have a chat with my thermometer later!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Wow that's so sneaky that someone stole your lunch!!! You could understand someone stealin a drop of milk to add to their tea from a full bottle but a whole lunch!! Simons in my office just had a crate of 12 diet cokes stolen from the fridge!


----------



## newbie_ttc

that is so mean!!! I would be sooo pissed :growlmad: put a note on your lunch monday that says "I spit in this" :haha:


----------



## addie25

LOL I would put a note that says I spit in it but I would get into trouble for that one! I just hope I find out who is doing this bc it is very mean!:cry:


----------



## addie25

WOW how did they get all that soda outa there? We are educators trying to teach this kids honesty and they are up there stealing from staff its rediculous!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

hi girls! 

I have finished my checkout shift, wish i could get excited for the weekend but i'll have to go to work tomorrow! I have just caught up so here goes...

Kit, hope you had a lovely ish time on your business/christmas trip it will be no time at all that you can actually tell people (pretty much straight after NY i would imagine). I hope your mum gets better and that the opertqion is a success and no more inconvenient illnesses. 

I've done my shift on the checkouts today, it was better than putting stuff on shelves and so it was a nice piece of overtime really! I'm also wonderin about Moomin... Moomin are you there? What was the outcome of your opk/hpt tests? 

Addie I agree that the note is a good idea... Can't believe that someone would eat your lunch, though I would eat Sarachka's :ninja:

Hi trinity, Molly, newbie, holly, ginge, crunchie, dream....

Did emandi say she was going to be MIA for a while... She's also been quite absent. Hmmm. Emandi??


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Jaynie! How's it going with u today? i was wondering about mooomin too! Looking forward to another 'wee stick' image today


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Thanks Molly. I cant help but symptom spot. I even symptom spotted my husband tonight LOL he said he was feeling :sick: and I said oh good maybe were pregnant!!!! That makes no sense. I have gone to a new level of crazy!!!

Don't worry Addie,:hugs: I'm waiting to O and I'm symptom spotting:wacko::fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> *HOLLY!!!*
> 
> I've got something for you...
> 
> J'ai besoin une certaine motivation. Si je ne terminent pas ces couvertures en temps... Je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire. Aidez-moi!
> 
> How's that?

That's fabulous!! What couvertures are you making? Are they christmas presents?

I'm just reading the thread, loads of catching up to do.:book: I really must not ever leave the house...


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I hope your mum pulls through just fine and is home for holidays. :hugs2: Perhaps you can use the excuse, "My DH and I are working on making some diet and lifestyle changes" in response to why you are not drinking... it's not lying you know. :winkwink: 

Trin- Aww... bebes! I want to hold the bebe. :hugs: My OH laughs and rolls his eyes at me every time we are out in the shops and I hear a new baby or even little baby cry because I turn and look for the bebe and then look at him and say, "Honnneeeyyy, that bebe wants me to hold'em." He always says to me, "I know dear, but what would the mother say?" :haha:

Sarachka- Your lunch looks so yummy! I'm jealous. :winkwink:

Addie- Are you serious?? Well, at least you can rule out the people who shared their lunch with you as suspects. :thumbup: Now tell me, why would you get in trouble for putting a note on your lunch that said, "I spit in this" ? That makes very little sense to me. Perhaps you should settle on a note that reads, "After you grab this, turn to the left and smile for the camera. :) " :haha: I'm horrible aren't I?


----------



## addie25

LOL thanks Holly! My husband thinks I am :fool: after he said he was feeling sick and I said YESSS maybe we are pregnant! Now I symptom spot my husband LOL


----------



## addie25

Oh forgot to mention when I saw someone ate my lunch I started to :cry: and my friend Jon goes are you pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL that put a smile on my face but I just think I was overy emotional bc its just mean!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee: 

May I just take this moment to say.... 

I am picking up my OH in a matter of 2 short hours!!! Woo!!! :happydance:

Ahem, now... how are you all? Jaynie- you are right, where is Emandi? Crunchie? Ladies??? Helllloooo!?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *HOLLY!!!*
> 
> I've got something for you...
> 
> J'ai besoin une certaine motivation. Si je ne terminent pas ces couvertures en temps... Je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire. Aidez-moi!
> 
> How's that?
> 
> That's fabulous!! What couvertures are you making? Are they christmas presents?
> 
> I'm just reading the thread, loads of catching up to do.:book: I really must not ever leave the house...Click to expand...

They are Christmas presents. :thumbup: I am just making some simple throw-type blankets for my OH's mother and sister. I am using some thick satin binding though. One is going to be of frogs (at OH's insistence) and the other... well, I am not sure how to explain it. I will have to take un photo when I am fini. :haha: trying to incorporate a french word here and there is amusing. Where I live, it's most useful to know Spanish but I went to school for French... unfortunately French and Spanish are both romantic languages and similar enough that it's helped me understand Spanish but now I am afraid that I am confusing the two. :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi newbie! I'm ok, anxious with moomins absence and also looking forward to the weekend after I've finished my short shift tomorrow :) they asked me to work Sunday but I really don't want to I know they are short shifts but I'd rather do 6 or 8 hours in a day and have 2 full days off, which were Wednesday and Sunday this week! So that's good... I have to miss my niece's birthday party though because I am working :(

I'm waiting to poas :) just come to a friend's house after work now the oh is here we are having a coffee and then I wanna get changed and poas. When I'm in the new house I will feed your poas addictions with my crazy poas photos!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helllolooo ladies :wave:

Thankyou *Newbie* and *addie*:flower: I really enjoyed reading your exchanges from last night!

Couvertures sound fab *Molly*, I look forward to the photos:thumbup:

I've been to get LO's birthday presents today- a farmyard set, an orangutang friend for her favourite soft monkey toy, and some cool 'bath stickers' foamy things that stick on the tiles at bathtime. Oh and I just couldn't resist...so naff...a little santa outfit for her:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Helllolooo ladies :wave:
> 
> Thankyou *Newbie* and *addie*:flower: I really enjoyed reading your exchanges from last night!
> 
> Couvertures sound fab *Molly*, I look forward to the photos:thumbup:
> 
> I've been to get LO's birthday presents today- a farmyard set, an orangutang friend for her favourite soft monkey toy, and some cool 'bath stickers' foamy things that stick on the tiles at bathtime. Oh and I just couldn't resist...so naff...a little santa outfit for her:blush:

Aww! Now you have to get yourself a little "Santa baby" outfit. :haha: Ooo! idea! On Christmas eve- Dans votre tenue vestimentaire pour votre mari et de jeter suivant à l'arbre. N'oubliez pas- to play "Santa baby" by Eartha Kitt and/or "I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus" Bien que si vous jouez "Santa bébé" qu'il n'est fixé l'humeur pour vous d'être le séductrice. :blush: 

I really hope that came across right. I think I need to pick up French again... but I don't want to lose Spanish either... :dohh: I suppose the only thing for it is to pick them both up! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Holly: Now I want a baby xmas outfit. Put a pic up! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

random question - Am I the only one that freaks out b/c u had to sneeze or cough RIGHT after BD'ing??? :dohh:


----------



## dreambaby

I'm also guilty of that same freaking out !!!!:blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

glad to know i am not alone! :haha: I sneezed immediately after we had DTD and went a little :wacko: Starting thinking about all the little :spermy: beign shoved right back out :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> random question - Am I the only one that freaks out b/c u had to sneeze or cough RIGHT after BD'ing??? :dohh:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Sometimes, out of all the things we talk about, sometimes you ladies say something that breaks me. :rofl: That's beautiful Newbie! But to answer your question- I've learned out to refuse those urges. If I need to cough, I clear my throat and take a drink of water. If I need to sneeze, I pinch my nose breath through my mouth or hold my breath... whatever works best. :)


----------



## Mollykins

HOLLY!

This is my 712 post on this tread. :blush:


----------



## dreambaby

I do alot of front bum clenching hoping I can suck some back if when they have escaped !!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

OMFG why is my computer so slow tonight?!?!?

My softcups arrived but I realised I've actually ordered the wrong thing!! They are disposable ones, you can only use them once not over and over again and they are MASSIVE!!!! There is no way that is fitting inside me! Bloody hell!

OK I have an important question.

What do yall think of the name ARTHUR for a boy (Artur in Russki) OH loooooves it and 100% wants it for a boys name. I am on the fence - I really would never have chosen the name, but as he loves it so much and I'm so nice, I might. The name doesn't _offend _me. See, tactically, if I let him have Artur for a boy he might let me have Lila for a girl, which he isn't keen on. I could always lie and tell him I'm calling her Layla, which he's OK with. This is all wayyyyyyyyy ahead of ourselves but let's face it, we all think about these things, right? I prefer NOAH for a boy, which OH also likes a lot.


----------



## dreambaby

I think both boys names are brill :baby: names !!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly :flower: on the way to see DH no doubt! Enjoy the reunion :thumbup: I can attest to the fact that absence makes the heart grown fonder. My DH doesn't travel for work but we are on opposite schedules so after Monday we normally don't see each other actually awake until Saturday! By then I am all over him b/c I've missed him so much. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

My grandfather's name was Arthur so of course I like that. I do like Noah as well tho. I'm with u in thinking u two compromise and let him name the boy so u can name the girl. Then when the 3rd child is a boy you can name him Noah :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I was an hour off Newbie :dohh: I'm off to fetch him in 30 minutes. :thumbup: 

Sarachka- If we were to have a boy, his name would be Alexander Logan. It's easy to have a boy name at the ready when we already have two girls. :haha: Oddly enough, we are not set on a girl name, perhaps because we are truly hoping we won't need it. :haha: I enjoy the name Noah but I like Artur in Russki too. :thumbup: I entertained the idea of Lylla when I was pregnant with my first DD. It's a sweet name. :hugs: Maybe a good compromise would be Noah Artur? Spell it as you would in Russki and three things happen... 1. You appease your OH and 2. You represent your OH :) and 3. You get to have your ick (Noah) first. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I am will to compromise a bit Newbie on the names but I feel... territorial. I'll explain... I have the mentality of, "I carried this baby... I name the baby." :haha: I will accept input of course! But I see it as, I have veto power. Alexander is actually OH's choice, Logan is mine. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I love the name Alexander, it's my nephews name. Alexander James. In Russia Sasha is the nic name for Alexander so I do refer to him as Sasha when talking to OH.

I do want our children's names to work well in both English and Russian, but definitely not just one or the other. He's actually Chechen so he doesn't like totally Russian names as he is quite anti-Russia. His real name is a tatar name, as are his brother's names. The Chechen word for Chechen is Nohchi which is derived from Noah as they believe that Noah's arc landed in Chechnya and not Mt Ararat so Noah is a really good comprimise for us. Shame he doesn't like really Russian names as I'd chose Maksim and Vanya for boys in a second, I love those names and Anastasia/Nastia for a girl.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hugs: How nice it is to be here among loonies like you, and myself of course! Last O we BD'd in the afternoon on my 2 peak days, putting LO in her cot to play quietly by herself. So of course after the deed I had to go up the stairs to get her, and was trying to walk in a non-jolting fashion up the stairs so the :spermy: wouldn't slip down too far before I could get myself back into a horizontal position:wacko:

I'm exhausted from my shopping, I'm on my stripey Ikea chaise longue with a glass of wine. I should be cooking:blush:

OH YES!I've just remembered, I did buy myself a Christmas special. I got this really cheap nasty synthetic top, but it has fabulous 'party tart' potential (ie to temp DH during O)- it's tight, red, with a wide band of sequins up the middle and as straps. I have sequined reds stilettoes too, had them for donkeys years, so I'm sure I can come up with something to tempt DH under the mistletoe...

Will get some pics up, may have to go and clutter some pans briefly in the kitchen first...

Cool that OH is coming Molly, but it does mean you'll be abandoning us:cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> random question - Am I the only one that freaks out b/c u had to sneeze or cough RIGHT after BD'ing??? :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Sometimes, out of all the things we talk about, sometimes you ladies say something that breaks me. :rofl: That's beautiful Newbie! But to answer your question- I've learned out to refuse those urges. If I need to cough, I clear my throat and take a drink of water. If I need to sneeze, I pinch my nose breath through my mouth or hold my breath... whatever works best. :)Click to expand...

I wish I had the forethought to catch it, but I always forget until i let it rip then feel the force coming out through my bottom :dohh: maybe i should write on my hand DON'T SNEEZE OR COUGH FOR AT LEAST 20 MINUTES!!


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> i let it rip then feel the force coming out through my bottom :dohh:

Sweetheart I hate to break it to you but if you feel the sperm coming back out your bottom, this is why you're not pregnant yet.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i let it rip then feel the force coming out through my bottom :dohh:
> 
> Sweetheart I hate to break it to you but if you feel the sperm coming back out your bottom, this is why you're not pregnant yet.Click to expand...

fortunately, it never comes out, but it makes their journey that much further! :dohh: I should O on tomorrow, so I'm gonna try to get one more session in, maybe two by the time I temp at 0530 sunday morning :thumbup:

**meditating on 's til christmas**


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i let it rip then feel the force coming out through my bottom :dohh:
> 
> Sweetheart I hate to break it to you but if you feel the sperm coming back out your bottom, this is why you're not pregnant yet.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I had so much hassle over a name that works in French and Holly is a nightmare but I decided it didn't matter, the French population will just have to adapt and learn to pronounce their H's properly. She's my Christmas gal, so Holly it was.

I like Natasha and Anna too but have too many among my friends and family. So for my next girl I'll be expecting as from day 18 of this cycle I've chosen 'Emily'. 

I'm not sure for a boy:shrug:

Some of my best friends in the UK have called their bubbas recently; Arthur, George, Lewis (Noah is his 2nd name, she had trouble deciding!) Martha, Reuben and Elsie. And friends in France; Esteban, Louise, Etienne, Alice


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i let it rip then feel the force coming out through my bottom :dohh:
> 
> Sweetheart I hate to break it to you but if you feel the sperm coming back out your bottom, this is why you're not pregnant yet.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I edited to add some more ROFL's since it keeps making me snigger.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i let it rip then feel the force coming out through my bottom :dohh:
> 
> Sweetheart I hate to break it to you but if you feel the sperm coming back out your bottom, this is why you're not pregnant yet.Click to expand...
> 
> fortunately, it never comes out, but it makes their journey that much further! :dohh: I should O on tomorrow, so I'm gonna try to get one more session in, maybe two by the time I temp at 0530 sunday morning :thumbup:
> 
> **meditating on 's til christmas**Click to expand...

Maybe across the pond they do that thing of calling it a 'front bottom' ?


----------



## dreambaby

I'm frustrated, I'm home by myself (well except the cats for company) and I don't even have any sticks to pee on to amuse myself. Postman is taking forever to deliver them, god knows where they are coming from:mail:


----------



## Sarachka

The other girls names I'll be gunning for are Alina, Elina and Madeleine (my middle name)


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie and sarachka live the banter.... I am with you, I put my legs up this morni g the oh was like 'what you doing?' ahhah I then went on to sacrifice my shower as I didn't want to kill them!!

I got my positive opk. It was very strong the oh commented that's it's stronger than last time I'm so happy :dance: timing is good we bd'd this morning and will get another in in the next 24 hours - hopefully tonight

sarachka and molly you have both named names we like too (or one of us) I love Arthur (oh doesn't) we both like Noah and molly I love Logan. We are more set on our girls name you'll all hate it - it's Beatrix :) we love it!

Molly have a lovely time with your oh - I know you won't really leave us!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like Bess, but everyone said it was too much like my name, Bethany but often shortened to Beth


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie, Beatrice is on my sisters massive list of girls name for her daughter due in march. I like it well enough. 

If I was having an English baby Lila and Madeleine would still be my girls names but boys would be Brady and Jude.


----------



## dreambaby

I really love Imogen for a girl. My OH wants Rhys for a boy, as it's his middle name. I think it's ok and maybe he'll let me have Imogen. I like Brooke too for a girl. 

Logan is my mum's maiden name, I quite liked that for a boy too! :coffee:


----------



## Sarachka

Imogen is also on my sister's list. I like it too. I have to say, I don't like Rhys just because it's so common. Being a Sarah I know how much I hate having a common name.


----------



## LittleSpy

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i let it rip then feel the force coming out through my bottom :dohh:
> 
> Sweetheart I hate to break it to you but if you feel the sperm coming back out your bottom, this is why you're not pregnant yet.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG, I'm so glad I popped in right on time to catch this.


----------



## dreambaby

I know what you mean, I'm an Elizabeth ! I did think about girls names that could come from Elizabeth (slightly vein I know!) like Elise, Libby or Beth, all which I quite like.


----------



## firstbaby25

And I know how much I liked having an unusual name. Jaynie is my real name, not jane... My mum wanted just jay and so calls me that!

I like beatrice but I like Beatrix more obviously :) that's the only one we are set on, so we would both like a girl as we are so different that we will never, I think agree on a boys name! 

I can't tell you how made up I am with my positive opk :) it was such a clear positive and I feel lucky from Reading in the ttc forum to have had 2 on the bounce, for the two cycles that I used them for :dance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening ladies, at my mums tonight to help her tidy for christmas had to fetch my thermometer with me :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ginge! I live seeing my mum when it's just us! I never get to see her on her own! She is also very different to me, but life would be boring if we were the same... For example - she has a cleaner!! I do it myself. Meh.

Are you ok ginge? You have also been a bit quiet for my liking? Cake go down well?


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Evening my Turtles!!! :flower:

Sorry i've not been on all day... i've been busy trying to finish off making my Xmas cards! Nearly finished... just got a couple more to do! :thumbup:

How is everyone?

I'm still on :cloud9: thinking that i could have a lil bean growing inside me right now! :happydance::baby:

Sorry Holly but i think u will need to prepare for what i am about to write next! :coolio: :haha: :winkwink:....

UPDATE!!!

I'm 9 dpo today and i did another :test: again this morning and i'm almost sure it was :bfn: but i thought i saw the faintest of faint lines there! But unfortunately my cam hasn't picked it up very well so i can't post a pic as u wouldn't be able to see anything :haha:

Ok so i still have very sore bbs and i have pains like the :witch: is going to arrive but then they go away again! And... sorry for tmi... my nipples seemto be constantly errect today! Looks like i'm smuggling peanuts! :haha: And i seem to have a ring of small flat white spots on my nipple (sort of just round the edge of the tip, if u know what i mean? :haha:)
And all day i've been getting a tingling in them... it comes on every so often, all of a sudden, and last for about 3 secs then goes again! :wacko:

*Make what u will of that! (Mainly directed at Holly seen as i know u love the Moomin !!! *

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG this is so exciting!!!!! It's sounding so good Moomin. I hope that line gets darker. When will you test again?


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> OMG this is so exciting!!!!! It's sounding so good Moomin. I hope that line gets darker. When will you test again?

I plan to test again tomorrow providing my :growlmad: BLOOMING IC's actually arrive! :growlmad: Flipping ordered them on Monday night so they should be here by now... if they don't arrive by tomorrow then GOD HELP the seller as they are going to get the worst feedback EVER!!! Oooo i am very good with words! :haha:

What do u make of my boob thing? :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

See above moomin! I hope this is it for you... Exciting Christmas stuff!! When will you test?


----------



## MoominMumma

Sorry to be thick Jaynie... but when u say 'see above'... do u mean u think the same as what sarachka said? Or did u write something before i posted? As i can't see it?! :haha: :wacko:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Sara: If you both like Noah I would stick with that! I love that name!

As for me and my DH we both like Emily...I like names that can have a nick name. You can call her Emi or Emma or lee lol. Boy we like Zachary... You can call him Zack... I am not dead set on these names they are the now names and may change. My husband likes a lot of names I do not like but these 2 we seemed to agree on. 

I am not telling my husbands family what names we like they ruin the name if they dont like it. They turn it into a song or give it a stupid nick name so I am turned off from it :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes moomin I wrote before you! I meant see above meaning what sarachka had said... Sorry for confusion! You must let us know tomorrow what happens! It is rather exciting!


----------



## addie25

MOOMIN: That is so exciting. Did you get a light line on 8dpo also or just 9dpo. I am so temped to test tomorrow at 8dpo be4 blood test but I know nothing would show on a hpt that early (not usually at least). I am just letting the addiction of POAS take over tho!


----------



## emandi

Helloooo Jaynie and Molly :hi:, I'm alive, but only just about :wacko:.
And hellooooo all of you pretty turtles I didn't mention :hi:.
Sorry, haven't been in touch. Still fighting cold and I managed to mess my stomach with cold medicine as well. Agony :sick:. But Emily is ok now :flower: that is important.
About names. My DH and I liked Tia for girl and we chose it when I was pregnant 2.time. Because of MC I would probably not choose this name again.
I really like name Stella, but my DH doesn't :nope: and for boy (it's been always difficult) I would choose Alex, but again DH doesn't like it much.


----------



## addie25

Talk me into this or talk me out of this:wacko:

I am dying to poas! Tomorrow is 8dpo. What do you think. No point??? Has anyone heard of a BFP on day 8????? :shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

addie25 said:


> MOOMIN: That is so exciting. Did you get a light line on 8dpo also or just 9dpo. I am so temped to test tomorrow at 8dpo be4 blood test but I know nothing would show on a hpt that early (not usually at least). I am just letting the addiction of POAS take over tho!

:hi: Addie! 

I only got the faintest line at 9dpo (today) but of course i am such a POASA so i tested from 7 dpo knowing it would be :bfn:! :haha:

When are u getting bloods done? U getting any symptoms? :thumbup::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

As a teacher it is hard to pick a name really because if you have a student with that name and that student had a behavior problem or something you get sick of saying it!!!!! That is why Reese is no longer on my list and Noah and Madeline, and Gavin (well I never liked that name) but its off my list from that student lol. So far I have NOT had a Zach or Emily and I hope it stays that way so those names stay on my list!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah everythings fine, and moomin post could be late royal mail are a week and a half behind where I am my CBFM has not arrived yet and I'm 9dpo


----------



## MoominMumma

addie25 said:


> Talk me into this or talk me out of this:wacko:
> 
> I am dying to poas! Tomorrow is 8dpo. What do you think. No point??? Has anyone heard of a BFP on day 8????? :shrug:

I know how u feel Addie! If it was me i would test... coz i'm a POASA as u will see from my post before this that i wrote to u! :haha:

I think it has been heard of to get a :bfp: at 8 dpo but it is quite rare tho, so if u do get :bfn: then i wouldn't get :cry: as it is still early days! 

When is the :witch: due for u?

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## emandi

Jaynie, glad you got positive OPK :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.
Mine is very negative, a bit worried, but think my O might be delayed because I'm ill. It shouldn't really worry me as I am on my break this month but it does :shrug:.
Good luck, hope you catch that eggie this time. Happy :sex:. :hugs:

Moomin, Addie - girls, I hope you get your :bfp: :hugs:

Molly - hope you have a lovely time with your DH. And remember :sex: :sex: :sex:. It has to happen for you this month!

Holly, Sarachka, Ginge, Dreambaby :hi:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Moomin! I get bloods done tomorrow and wanted to POAS be4 I went LOL! :haha: I just know it will be a BFN but what do you think? 

Symptoms: Cramping, back ach, and getting very very hot in the middle of the night like I am running a fever. By 6am tho I feel fine and my temps have been below 98.0 (at 6am) I shud take my temp in the mid of the night to see how high it is when I get that hot. I do not know if this is a pregnancy symptom.

Last month I had this cramping 2 for the 1st time so I duno it is an AF sign and a Preg sign as are most of them!:wacko:


----------



## addie25

Emandi :hi: thank you! I hope we get BFP also! I am sure your O is late because you are ill that happens all the time do not worry.

My husband says we will be pregnant this time because after :sex: he rubbed my belly and so I guess he thinks it's as easy as that LOLOLOL He was cute he goes ok now it will stick!!!! :haha:


----------



## emandi

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah everythings fine, and moomin post could be late royal mail are a week and a half behind where I am my CBFM has not arrived yet and I'm 9dpo

Hellooo Ginge, I agree post is late in Essex as well.
But what I want to ask really is HAVE YOU TESTED TODAY?


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> Emandi :hi: thank you! I hope we get BFP also! I am sure your O is late because you are ill that happens all the time do not worry.
> 
> My husband says we will be pregnant this time because after :sex: he rubbed my belly and so I guess he thinks it's as easy as that LOLOLOL He was cute he goes ok now it will stick!!!! :haha:

Sweet your DH :awww:.
Hope it worked :winkwink:.


----------



## addie25

Moomin: My AF is due in 8 days! I have a 15 day LF


----------



## addie25

Emandi: Where did you get all your tickers?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Aww! :awww: I'll try my best to be just as dutiful here as always. :hugs:

Newbie- Sooo... have you done that "thing that shall go unnamed on the thread" ?? :winkwink:

Moomin- I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! :happydance: It's all sounding so promising.

Emandi- I am so glad Emily is better. :thumbup: Sorry you are still so sickly though. :nope:

Ladies- The other thing that I think is important to keep in mind is whatever name you choose... what would the possible pet names/ nick names be? For example, I like the name Abigail but do not like Abbey so much. :(


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi! Glad you are ok ish... I had a nasty cold at end if last week/beginning of this one and it was a bit rotten. I o'd a day late I think but hey ho, every hole's a goal :dance: I am going to try and temp oh into :sex: later tonight, we already did it this morning ;) 

Wouldn't it be good if we all got our :bfp:'s by march (we would all have 2011 babies) which in my math means molly is going to get pregnant this month PMA! PMA! PMA!


----------



## addie25

That is true I liked Gabrielle and then my husband said people would call her Gabby. I said we will call her Elle and so pple will stick with that if they want a nick name and he said no no they will call her Gabby.


----------



## addie25

Firstbaby: where did you get the hoping for a bfp ticker. And everyone else that has a sparkle type ticker where did you get those??? :wacko: I would love one! :happydance:


----------



## MoominMumma

*Ginge*- :hi:... thanks for the advice about RM but i think down my way (about 20mins from Gatwick Airport) they are all up to date as Dave ordered things from ebay the same day as me and after and he has all of his stuff! :wacko:! That why i'm :growlmad: as i really wanna POAS again!!! Have u POAS again yet?

*Addie*- Oh go on... POAS just for the fun of it! :haha: U could get a :bfn: on HPT but a :bfp: on your bloods!!! :thumbup:
My symptoms are... really tender/sore boobs, waves of nausea (the other day was so bad i had to lay down for 30 mins!), cramps (like :witch: is on her way but no sign of her yet!!), boobs feel bigger/swollen, and every so often i get a major hot flush (like i'm running a temp but i know i'm not!).

Providing my IC's arrive tomorrow i am going to POAS asap! Let me know how u get on with your bloods! :thumbup: And good luck! And lots of :dust:!!! :hugs:

Well my lovelies i'm off to :sleep: now so i'll catch up tomorrow! 

:sleep: well my :friends: :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Moomin: what time is it by u that u are going to bed. It is 5:30 here. Its cool that we are from all over the globe.

I WILL TEST TOMORROW I CAN NOT HOLD OUT. 8DPO THIS WILL BE MY EARLIEST TEST EVER!


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- You are 6 hours behind the UK. :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope didn't test couldn't see the point and going to test at 11 dpo next and I've received something I ordered in November from japan normally takes 9 days


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> Emandi: Where did you get all your tickers?

Addie :flower:

Those funny little flashing things are called blinkies and probably best website is https://www.freebabydust.com/?p=8
You need do copy blinkie and paste it in your computer (has to be saved as .gif file, so I've saved it in My pictures on my computer).
Then you go on https://tinypic.com/ browse the file from wherever you saved it and click Upload now.
When you see codes, choose one begining with .....
All you need to do now is copy the [IMG] code to your signature.

It all sounds a bit complicated but it's not.

And those turtles and storkie are made on request by lovely Sarachka. Other talented turtles are Ginge and Moomin.


----------



## emandi

Good night my lovely turtles.
Hoping to see some :bfp: surprise tomorrow.
Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thank you! I am horrible at computers I will ask my husband later! OK soooo SYMPTOM number 3 now. I am getting majorrrr heartburn!!!!!! I didn't eat anything to cause it since someone ate my lunch!!! SOOOO hope this is a sign!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

OK ladies I am going to play the piano for a bit and then my sister-in-laws coming over to bake so I will be on tonight! Can't wait to see what is written while I am away. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hello! Anybody on? Using my phone at the moment


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hi newbie :wave: I have a symptom sneezed and had a sharp pain in my abdomen and tea tastes funny but still I feel not this month

Night everyone 12:23am here bedtime x hope your tests arrive so u can test tmorro


----------



## newbie_ttc

I know how it is ging when u just feel like you're out before u ever POAS, it's ok, I don't mind keeping the PMA up for u! Rest well dearie!


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Newbie! :wave: 

Why are you far from your computer my lovely turtle girl?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey Molly dear! :flower: 

I was at friends house earlier. Now the better question is why are u near a computer? Don't you and OH have some **ahem** catching up to do?? :haha:

I forgot to respond to your question earlier. The answer is not yet. I was ready to go last night, but apparently so was DH! Maybe it was the sight of me doing laundry excited him, but let's just say I am now folding the towels I didn't finish last night! :blush:

Enjoy your TLC time and feel free to pop in if you come up for air. :haha:

DH wants to go to his company party tonight, so I guess I'll stare at my closet and wait for something jump out at me as I have no idea what to wear :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Heyyy newbie what's up!

So I baked cookies with my sister-in-law and it tasted like peanut butter cookies and it was chocolate chip! Is this a sign I think so LOL :haha: I am tasting things differently!!!!! AHAHAHA here comes my insane theories!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:haha::haha:

It only gets better! just u wait! So I see u decided to :test: tomorrow!! Good luck my dear :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thank you! I know 8dpo is way 2 early for a HPT but those tests are calling my name!


----------



## addie25

Good nt everyone time to :shower: and go to bed. See you in the AM! :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey Molly dear! :flower:
> 
> I was at friends house earlier. Now the better question is why are u near a computer? Don't you and OH have some **ahem** catching up to do?? :haha:
> 
> I forgot to respond to your question earlier. The answer is not yet. I was ready to go last night, but apparently so was DH! Maybe it was the sight of me doing laundry excited him, but let's just say I am now folding the towels I didn't finish last night! :blush:
> 
> Enjoy your TLC time and feel free to pop in if you come up for air. :haha:
> 
> DH wants to go to his company party tonight, so I guess I'll stare at my closet and wait for something jump out at me as I have no idea what to wear :shrug:

:blush: So, I've come up for air. :blush: 

OH seemed particularly... randy today. :haha: He kept telling me randomly throughout the day, "7 more hours" ... "5.5 hours"... he was counting down the hours until our DD's bedtime. :haha: Also he kept cornering me while I was cleaning or making meals and whispering suggestive things in my ear or telling me how much he... appreciated me. :blush: All in all, the night went very well. 

Oh! And he had the best news for me today!! He is going to be working in town for the next two weeks and following that, he is taking a week long holiday! :happydance: He will be home for O!!! :yipee: 

I hope you found something lovely that jumped out of your closet for the party; something that will make it hard for your DH to keep his hands off of you. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Addie! Sleep well. :sleep:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo my turtle :friends:.
Forgot to send something yesterday.

Hider in the house :haha:
 



Attached Files:







08122010191.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning turtles... 

I was out last night at the oh's brothers and I had a very naughty glass of wine, just one though... We came home and :sex: in light of my lively positive opk. I hope we have it covered... I naively try to check my cervix but I dint know what it should be like when it's fertile that I might give up that game. Does anyone know? Can you get a :bfp: without ewcm? 

Molly your oh sounds great all romantic and :serenade: and stuff! I :brat: :brat: want one!! My oh is already getting paranoid that he has a problem because I get positive opk's and we haven't been pregnant yet, we've been trying for a month!! Bless...

I'm just having a lovely :coffee: before I go to work ON A SATURDAY :( booooo.

Addie and moomin lots of sticky :sperm: and :dust: thoughts coming your way for when you :test: good luck :thumbup: (I might have remembered some smilies wrong, I too am in the phone not the computer! 

Addie emandi has already said it, but I use sarachka's designs. If you ask her nicely she makes then for us technophobes and gives very clear instructions in how to put them on your siggy :) hope that helps... 

I hope you all receive what you are waiting for ginge that monitor is taking forever!! 

Have a lovely morning, I shall catch up later...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah I know the joys of royal mail near Xmas sighs oh well maybe I won't need it but I hope I do I want to use it haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning All:flower:
Sorry I fell asleep last night, zonked:sleep: And I've been out running in the snow this morning and dressing up my LO as santa... will send pic, she looks vey sweet and was very happy about her outfit, except the hat, doesn't like the hat:nope:

MOOMINBOOBS!I JUST KNEW IT!
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
SEND UPDATED PICS ASAP

Addie I was, indeed still am, a technophobe but my lovely turtle friends have helped me step by step to get tickers and blinkies and all sorts. Sarachka made my monkeys, I have others but this is my Christmas display...I think emandi's already posted the necessary info...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha :haha:Emandi! Basil has found a house of his own! My cat was asleep on Holly's changing table all day yesterday, it's nice and warm in her room so he hangs out there alot! 

Goodluck at work firstbaby:hugs: Christmas mayhem I imagine on a mid-December Saturday?!:loopy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The French postal service seems to be working- I got my Christmas piano tunes books yesterday and my opks today. *Addie* I play the piano too, but very badly. I also sing very badly but I love a good plink-plonk and sing-a-long anyway.:shrug::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Holly cant wait to see the pic of the santa outfit!

First baby: thank you I tested at 8 dpo today and shocker it was bfn but I go for bloods in a few so we shall see if that picks it up if I am in fact pregnant.

Molly: Im glad you had a great night your DH sounds so sweet!

Sara: How is it that you make the tickers they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well 8dpo bfn but we shall see. Im not as optimistic as I usually am. Last month I was expectinggggggg a bfp bc of my symptoms and it didn't come. This month being my 1st month on clomid I don't know if it will happen rt away but you never know. Talking to you ladies have kept my spirits up tho! :thumbup:

Ok here I go I hate giving blood. They must think I am a babbling idiot bc that is the only way to forget what is being done! :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Santa Baby!!
I'm going to try to get a good close up shot of her later as my Christmas avatar!
Good luck with the vampires Addie, when will you get the results?
 



Attached Files:







Santa Holly 1.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dreambaby

:hi::hi:Morning ladies, well I have symptoms, I have symptoms !!! :dance::dance:
I have just had a nose bleed (google symptom confirmed) and I had the most disturbingly vivid dream last night - nothing to do with :baby: but still wierdly real like !!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

*Addie* Thanks! I always explain my graphics as "I'm a nerd with nothing better to do". I am a freelance graphic designer and have been working in graphics for over a decade now. I use Adobe PhotoShop to make everything (Adobe ImageReady for animations/glitters. If you want me to make something specific for you, go ahead and ask! I love requests, they make me feel speshul :-D

*Hollichka* Can't wait to see Hollinka in her little Father Christmas outfit!! show show show!!!

*MOOMIN* WHERE IS YOUR UPDATE??????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

dreambaby said:


> :hi::hi:Morning ladies, well I have symptoms, I have symptoms !!! :dance::dance:
> I have just had a nose bleed (google symptom confirmed) and I had the most disturbingly vivid dream last night - nothing to do with :baby: but still wierdly real like !!!!!

Oo I had nose bleeds with LO:thumbup:


----------



## dreambaby

HollyMonkey said:


> Santa Baby!!
> I'm going to try to get a good close up shot of her later as my Christmas avatar!
> Good luck with the vampires Addie, when will you get the results?

Aaaaahhhhh she is beauts !!!! Makes my uterus twitch !!


----------



## Sarachka

HOLLY OMG WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO US?!!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!!?!? That's just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Holly: SHE LOOKS SOOOOOOOO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get results monday or tuesday. I was talking to another girl who went in at 8dpo and her number was 1 :wacko: a week later she took a hpt and it was positive. I will try not to get upset if I get a call saying number is 2 low or not there at all after hearing her story. BUT also don't want to convince myself I am pregnant bc I did that last month and then was very upset.:shrug:

Dreambaby: Thats great!!!!! I didn't know bloody nose was a symptom I had that yesterday but I thought it was from the weather. BUT NO ITS A SYMPTOM!!! :happydance:


----------



## dreambaby

HollyMonkey said:


> dreambaby said:
> 
> 
> :hi::hi:Morning ladies, well I have symptoms, I have symptoms !!! :dance::dance:
> I have just had a nose bleed (google symptom confirmed) and I had the most disturbingly vivid dream last night - nothing to do with :baby: but still wierdly real like !!!!!
> 
> Oo I had nose bleeds with LO:thumbup:Click to expand...

OOOOHHHH so excited, I probably look so daft grinning with blood drippin down mt face !!!! :wohoo:


----------



## dreambaby

addie25 said:


> Holly: SHE LOOKS SOOOOOOOO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get results monday or tuesday. I was talking to another girl who went in at 8dpo and her number was 1 :wacko: a week later she took a hpt and it was positive. I will try not to get upset if I get a call saying number is 2 low or not there at all after hearing her story. BUT also don't want to convince myself I am pregnant bc I did that last month and then was very upset.:shrug:
> 
> Dreambaby: Thats great!!!!! I didn't know bloody nose was a symptom I had that yesterday but I thought it was from the weather. BUT NO ITS A SYMPTOM!!! :happydance:


This ones from pregnancyinfo.com:
"As hormones like estrogen and progesterone rise during pregnancy, so too does a womans blood flow. You may notice that you are glowing more than normal and have particularly tender breasts. These are all results of that increased blood flow. This increased blood flow though is also one of them main reasons for nosebleeds because it exerts pressure on the mucous lining in the nose. Sometimes these vessels cant take this pressure and, as a result, they rupture".


Cool, cool, cool - ahhhhhh :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Like my new siggy?!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all gosh got 10 pages to catch up on !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm really nervous today. The awful English Defence League, a far-right facist group are protesting in my city today - less than a mile from my house. 

OH has gone to 'quietly observe' with my very expensive camera, hoping to get some good photos but I am really scared everything's going to kick off and he'll get caught up in it.

I can hear the police helicopters circling over head and last night when I walked home loads of houses and shops had boarded up their windows.

Every has the right to free speach, but such blind hatrid and violence is never OK.

Here's what happened when the EDL went to Bradford last year:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JIMYMW7lk8&feature=related


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> I've not had chance to catch up on events - hope everyone is good:thumbup: I have just got back from a business trip/Christmas function and am now off to another :wacko:
> 
> I wouldn't mind but having to tell lies about why I am not drinking is becoming boring and I don't like it :nope: It's amazing how many people cannot grasp my not partaking in alcoholic beverage.....think it says a lot about me :drunk:...HIC!
> 
> Anyways, mum is worse in hospital now and possibly awaiting surgery so if I disappear without explanation, I've probably gone home in a rush :plane:
> 
> Love and luck to all....I really do hope you are all ok and I feel very guilty posting and running but sooo pushed for time :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: x

:hi:Kitkat im sorry to hear about your mum i hope eberything goes well if she has the operation :hugs:............i also dont want to keep lying about not consuming alcohol :nope: and i really am missing rose wine big time:cry:



TrinityMom said:


> HI!
> 
> Quick post before I catch up on what happened in my absence.
> One of my patients went into labour today so total change of plans. Beautiful, quick delivery (with the exception of the nail marks in my arms - she is a VERY timid Muslim woman who gets a bit violent during labour - second birth with her)
> 
> Gorgeous baby girl, 2.84kg :)
> 
> Now to :coffee: and catch up

:hi: Trinity are you a midwife or nurse? Just with you saying that you are present at births?:wacko: about the nail marks lol:dohh:



dreambaby said:


> I really love Imogen for a girl. My OH wants Rhys for a boy, as it's his middle name. I think it's ok and maybe he'll let me have Imogen. I like Brooke too for a girl.
> 
> Logan is my mum's maiden name, I quite liked that for a boy too! :coffee:




Sarachka said:


> Imogen is also on my sister's list. I like it too. I have to say, I don't like Rhys just because it's so common. Being a Sarah I know how much I hate having a common name.

:hi: Dreambaby yay for the name 'ryhs' :hugs:

:hi: Sarah im:cry: as 'Reece' is my son's name but your entitled to your opinion:thumbup:



addie25 said:


> Holly cant wait to see the pic of the santa outfit!
> 
> First baby: thank you I tested at 8 dpo today and shocker it was bfn but I go for bloods in a few so we shall see if that picks it up if I am in fact pregnant.
> 
> Molly: Im glad you had a great night your DH sounds so sweet!
> 
> Sara: How is it that you make the tickers they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well 8dpo bfn but we shall see. Im not as optimistic as I usually am. Last month I was expectinggggggg a bfp bc of my symptoms and it didn't come. This month being my 1st month on clomid I don't know if it will happen rt away but you never know. Talking to you ladies have kept my spirits up tho! :thumbup:
> 
> Ok here I go I hate giving blood. They must think I am a babbling idiot bc that is the only way to forget what is being done! :shrug:

Hope your bloods go well i hate bloods too:kiss:

:dust: for more tests !!



HollyMonkey said:


> Santa Baby!!
> I'm going to try to get a good close up shot of her later as my Christmas avatar!
> Good luck with the vampires Addie, when will you get the results?

:hi: Beth (thats your name right?) Holly looks so cute:happydance: thanks for the picture



dreambaby said:


> :hi::hi:Morning ladies, well I have symptoms, I have symptoms !!! :dance::dance:
> I have just had a nose bleed (google symptom confirmed) and I had the most disturbingly vivid dream last night - nothing to do with :baby: but still wierdly real like !!!!!

:hi::dust:to you didnt know nose bleeds were symptom either:nope:



Sarachka said:


> Like my new siggy?!

Love the new siggy i would like one but dunno what to request Sara any ideas ?:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Moomin ..............

where.................

is..........................

the.........................

next........................

stick.......................

instalment....................


????????????????????????????


----------



## addie25

Well got the blood taken so we shall see. I am nervouse as it is so early. But I guess I shud be happy it is over with. I am dreading the call and excitied for it at the same time. I will take another HPT on Thursday if the test says negative! I just have a gut feeling this is not my month and I hope that mentality doesnt jinx me.:shrug: I just do not feel pregnant. Every other month I realllllly thought I was pregnant and this month I just don't feel it. Maybe thats a sign tho LOLOLOL. I feel pregnant when Im not and I don't feel pregnant when I am. :haha:

OOOO I had a realllllllllllllllly vivid dream last night!!!!!! I was living in a castle (don't ask me why) and it was very much like the ones I visited in France. I was sneaking around in it hiding from my boss LOL then she found me and made me get her some tea! LOLOLOL duno what thats about I do not serve my principal tea LOL! It was just very odd!

So anyway, I am goin to go christmas shopping FINALLY with my mom and mother-in-law today. Hope I find some great presents!

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Imogen is also on my sister's list. I like it too. I have to say, I don't like Rhys just because it's so common. Being a Sarah I know how much I hate having a common name.
> 
> :hi: Dreambaby yay for the name 'ryhs' :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Sarah im:cry: as 'Reece' is my son's name but your entitled to your opinion:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Like my new siggy?!Click to expand...
> 
> Love the new siggy i would like one but dunno what to request Sara any ideas ?:thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't like my own name either lol! 

You can request anything you like and I will do my best to make a graphic out of it ::thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

I cant really think of anything i just want something shiney!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm really nervous today. The awful English Defence League, a far-right facist group are protesting in my city today - less than a mile from my house.
> 
> OH has gone to 'quietly observe' with my very expensive camera, hoping to get some good photos but I am really scared everything's going to kick off and he'll get caught up in it.
> 
> I can hear the police helicopters circling over head and last night when I walked home loads of houses and shops had boarded up their windows.
> 
> Every has the right to free speach, but such blind hatrid and violence is never OK.
> 
> Here's what happened when the EDL went to Bradford last year:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JIMYMW7lk8&feature=related

That is scary, I hope it all stays under control.
I love the new sig but I'll miss Big Boy :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi newmummy,:wave: almost...Bethany! And if it's any comfort I don't know _anyone_ called Reece or Rhys! 

I see you have an appleseed now! Kit has a prune, they're crazy your food tickers:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Ladies :hi:

Whew! Spent the day running around stocking up on food for the animals over the xmas period. Bought 150kg rice, pellets, etc, superworms & crickets, cat food, dog food and a BIG xmas tree...finally! Then fetched the kittens and stuff from the market. I took of photo of my car - it was filled to the top. I could have been an advert for Avanzas!

Then came home and started making xmas presents for the adults. I've made lemon curd and the beetroot chutney is cooking. Tomorrow is onion marmalade and coconut ice...and a funday for the cahrity so hopefully no one goes into labour otherwise I'll have to clone myself (Newmommy I'm a doula and a homoeopath)

Holly...LO IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I missed the name discussion yesterday. If we have a girl (ahem...WHEN we have a girl) her name will be Tori. I love Imogen as a second name but out surname starts with a T so her initials would be TIT....not good :haha: so I like Raven or Charlotte or Scarlet as a second name

Boys I'm a bit stuck because I've used most of the ones I like. I do like Harper or Scout tho

Sarachka...can I please have a super quatro mom sparkly thingy to cheer me up???


----------



## Sarachka

Trinity - you may have anything you wish my dear! I'll get to work with it once I'm home. OH has made me come to my parents house as he paranoid about riots.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi turtles! I'm out and about with DH today. Rainey and cold today so hopefully we won't be out much longer. 
Holly!! LO is sooo cute in her santa baby outfit. I looked quite silly cooing at my phone in the middle of the store! I can just imagine her snatching her little hat off in protest. 
Sarachka u and OH be stay safe today!
Big hugs to trinitymom, addie, dreambaby, jaynie and all my other turtle dolls! Check in with u later


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Whew! Spent the day running around stocking up on food for the animals over the xmas period. Bought 150kg rice, pellets, etc, superworms & crickets, cat food, dog food and a BIG xmas tree...finally! Then fetched the kittens and stuff from the market. I took of photo of my car - it was filled to the top. I could have been an advert for Avanzas!
> 
> Then came home and started making xmas presents for the adults. I've made lemon curd and the beetroot chutney is cooking. Tomorrow is onion marmalade and coconut ice...and a funday for the cahrity so hopefully no one goes into labour otherwise I'll have to clone myself (Newmommy I'm a doula and a homoeopath)
> 
> Holly...LO IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> I missed the name discussion yesterday. If we have a girl (ahem...WHEN we have a girl) her name will be Tori. I love Imogen as a second name but out surname starts with a T so her initials would be TIT....not good :haha: so I like Raven or Charlotte or Scarlet as a second name
> 
> Boys I'm a bit stuck because I've used most of the ones I like. I do like Harper or Scout tho
> 
> Sarachka...can I please have a super quatro mom sparkly thingy to cheer me up???

Ha ha:haha: Sounds like us, we did the animal and chicken food stock up and Christmas tree today!! 
That yumminess you're producing in the kitchen smells good from here:thumbup: I made my mum chutney last year, so she's getting the mysterious teapot game this year... And I've been tweaking and printing out photos for ages this afternoon/evening, to make a collage for DH of his kids, as a present from Holly to him. It's given me a headache though and I'm a bit sick of the computer now:comp::grr: 

I might go and have a glass of wine for newmummy, that should get rid of my headache. I think I'm hungry too...cheesey biscuits here I come...:munch::wine: 

And I'm so pathetic- I P'dOAS this evening:blush: My opks arrived and I just wanted to 'try them out'- they're a different batch from my usual. A bit more upmarket, still IC's but midstream ones, with a pretty pink cap and a heart shaped window for the test line:kiss: But to poas on cd9 when I O on cd18?:fool:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- I love the picture... though the glowing eyes is a little sinister looking. :haha: 

Jaynie- My OH is terribly romantic. I love eet. :kiss: He sings very well and likes to (every now and again) pick a song and sing it to me while we dance. Have you heard "Love song" by 311? (swoon) :haha:

Addie- I hope your bloods go well today. FX :dust:

Holly- I love love love the piccy of your LO. She's the cutest Santa baby. :winkwink: It'll be your turn to dress for "Santa" soon. :haha:

Sarachka- I adore your new siggy! :thumbup: I hope that you stay safe and sane today... I understand how scary you must feel. Hang in there. :hugs:

Trin- I LOVE the name Charlotte. :hugs:

Newbie- Hello lovey! I know how you feel about the rain. :growlmad: We are under flood warning here until Monday at noon. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee:

And evening to my darlings across the pond! :hugs:

I had a wonderfully good morning so far. I suppose it could be blamed on some early morning... love and attention from the OH. :winkwink: :blush: I made german pancakes this morning. I lovely favorite in this house. 

And guess what?? I've entered my fertile period... :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love Charlotte too, _very_ popular in France though, can't move for Charlottes, which put me off a bit. And I like Lottie as its short version, as you were saying Molly the short versions can be yukky compared to the real name.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> And evening to my darlings across the pond! :hugs:
> 
> I had a wonderfully good morning so far. I suppose it could be blamed on some early morning... love and attention from the OH. :winkwink: :blush: I made german pancakes this morning. I lovely favorite in this house.
> 
> And guess what?? I've entered my fertile period... :happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo:My fertile period seems like centuries away yet!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> And evening to my darlings across the pond! :hugs:
> 
> I had a wonderfully good morning so far. I suppose it could be blamed on some early morning... love and attention from the OH. :winkwink: :blush: I made german pancakes this morning. I lovely favorite in this house.
> 
> And guess what?? I've entered my fertile period... :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo:My fertile period seems like centuries away yet!!!Click to expand...

It's true, I do not envy you your long cycles but I'm really not sure if I am entering my fertile period as my cycles have been changing because of the "diagnosis-that-I-will-not-name-on-the-thread" ... typically, I have a 28 day cycle but my last cycle was 30 days and AF this last time stuck around for 7 days with spotting into the 8th day. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey Molly! that is great news about OH, btw!! I forgot to mention that earlier. Things always have a way of working out for u. christmas BFP here we come!! We were pooped when we got home from the party last night.... still are actually! Fortunately he doesn't have to go in until 22:00 tonight so I must sneak some good BDing before I send him off. I will probably O today or tomorrow. I haven't felt my usual O pain yet, but I've had lots of EWCM.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hey Molly! that is great news about OH, btw!! I forgot to mention that earlier. Things always have a way of working out for u. christmas BFP here we come!! We were pooped when we got home from the party last night.... still are actually! Fortunately he doesn't have to go in until 22:00 tonight so I must sneak some good BDing before I send him off. I will probably O today or tomorrow. I haven't felt my usual O pain yet, but I've had lots of EWCM.

You want good BDing?? Put him in front of the video games while you sit down for tea. :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly! So glad your DH will be around for the big O :thumbup:

I'm going to watch an Eddie Izzard dvd with dh and try not to pee my britches

See you later


----------



## Sarachka

I used to think having long cycles was great as I'd have longer between aunt flo ruining my fun. Now I'm ttc they SUCK!!


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: my lovelies :flower:

I hope today finds you all well and in good spirits :thumbup:

I shall attempt a proper catch up now......

*Ginge* - Thanks for your kind wishes, my mum has her op on Tuesday. Your very good helping your mumget ready for Christmas:thumbup: Can't believe you are still waiting for your CBFM!! :dohh: And by the way, I think you should :test::thumbup:
*TrinityMom* - Thanks for the kind wishes for me, lil prune and mum :flower: I really like Tori for a girls name too. Hope you enjoy Eddie Izzard without having an accident :haha: He is very funny..enjoy!
*Sarachka* - I have heard that softcups are massive too but once you get the hang of them, no problems. Did you try them out or were you chicken :winkwink: I don't mind the name Arthur for a boy and really like your girls choices (Lila, Alina, Elina & Madeleine) although Madeleine would definitely be shortened to Maddy - would you mind? Your new siggy is great, you are such a wee talent! Hope everything is ok re the protests/riots etc...scary stuff :nope:
*Newbie* - Thanks for your kind wishes too :flower: Can I be really nosy and asked what the "unnamed" thing is that Molly keeps mentioning? (so nosy I know :blush:)
*Addie *- What a cheek for someone to steal your lunch!! :growlmad:It must have been something really tempting and delicious ormaybe it's someone's idea of a joke?:shrug: Did you end up taking an HPT? Good luck for next week's blood results too (FX'd) I laughed at your thinking choc cookies tasted like peanut butter.....you never know, could be a little known symptom :winkwink: Also, I totally know what you mean about being put off certain names when you work with children....I used to do the same and even though it was many years ago, the really difficult ones and their names still stick in my mind (and not in a good way :nope:) Hope you had a productive shopping trip :thumbup:
*Firstbaby* - I did sort of enjoy the Christmas do's but was worried about poor mum :wacko: I am looking forward to no more lies about not drinking, only 1 more Christmas do to go! Sorry you missed your niece's party :nope: but work is work eh? I hope the odd hours don't get you down too much. I laughed at the thought of you with your legs in the air....needs must :haha: Hmmm, Beatrix....very royal :thumbup: Great news about all your POS OPK's :thumbup: Make the most of it :sex::winkwink:
*HollyMonkey* - LO, as usual, is GORGE in her little santa suit and I love her expression in your latest avatar! Your own red Christmas outfit sounds like it will get OH's blood pumping you saucy little minx! :winkwink: By the way...Anna is my sis's name :thumbup:
*Mollykins *- Thanks to you for you kind wishes about my poor mum - we're optimistic after next week's op, things will improve for her (FX'd) Glad OH is back and you are "enjoying" each other's company :winkwink: Welcome to your fertile period and am glad OH is around to "appreciate" you some more :haha: I am most impressed by your Francais!! Bonjour is about my limit :blush: Also, love your boy's name choice..Alex Logan :thumbup:
*dreambaby* - I also like Brooke as a girl's name...considering it myself. Oh, and the nose bleeds....I didn't/don't have full on nose bleeds but there's often blood when I blow my nose which I never had pre-pregnancy!! :thumbup:
*Moomin *- Post pics of your cards - would love to see your handywork! And it goes without saying you must post pics of your HPT's no matter how faint you think they are.....let US be the judge :winkwink: Symptoms are FAB!! I personally think you are pregnant - really :flower::thumbup:
*emandi *- Sorry you're still suffering but glad at least Emily is now better :thumbup:
*new mummy *- I quite miss my Rose wine too although oddly it is nowhere near as appealing as it use to be....the smell can sometimes make me a bit queasy :sick:

Phew.....that was mammoth and I do hope I haven't missed out too many of you lovelies? Apologies in advance if I have :blush:

:hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

dreambaby said:


> I do alot of front bum clenching hoping I can suck some back if when they have escaped !!!!!:dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i let it rip then feel the force coming out through my bottom :dohh:
> 
> Sweetheart I hate to break it to you but if you feel the sperm coming back out your bottom, this is why you're not pregnant yet.Click to expand...
> 
> fortunately, it never comes out, but it makes their journey that much further! :dohh: I should O on tomorrow, so I'm gonna try to get one more session in, maybe two by the time I temp at 0530 sunday morning :thumbup:
> 
> **meditating on 's til christmas**Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe across the pond they do that thing of calling it a 'front bottom' ?Click to expand...

:rofl: I think you're right Holly - front bottom's rule :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- My oldest DD's name is Brooke. :hugs:
Oh and my OH loves Alexander because, as he says, "The boy needs a strong name to be around all you crazy women." :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- My oldest DD's name is Brooke. :hugs:

Oh really....I didn't know that! We are also considering Leah for a girl and Luke for a boy. Honestly, we are not fanatical Star Wars fans :haha: although OH does have the box set :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- My oldest DD's name is Brooke. :hugs:
> 
> Oh really....I didn't know that! We are also considering Leah for a girl and Luke for a boy. Honestly, we are not fanatical Star Wars fans :haha: although OH does have the box set :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep. Her name is Brooke AnaLyn :flower: She told me the other day that she doesn't like AnaLyn. I asked her why and she said, "Because that is my name when I am in trouble." :rofl:

I was quite fond of Luka once upon a time. Lucas is similar. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What a lovely post for everyone Kit:hugs: It was like Santa arrived with a big sack with something in it for everyone!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pere-noel-marche.gif

I've just decorated our tree with DSS the younger:happydance: will send photos at a later date, I've had enough of computer photos for one day.:sick:


----------



## MoominMumma

Evening my lovelies! :hi:

I will go catch up in a minute but first of all i have some *MASSIVE NEWS....*

Unfortunately i am assuming it's :cry: news....

DING DONG (i think) THE :witch: IS HERE!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Well the story goes... 

I woke up this morning with quite strong cramps (the same as AF cramps) and straight away i went to the loo and checked my pad and to my suprise there was NO BLOOD... just quite thick CM (sorry TMI :blush:). 
And i've had hardly no cramps at all today (which i usually have all day when the :witch: is about to arrive), so i went to the loo again to check the situation at about 4pm and there was a small amount (about 3/4 of a teaspoon) of what looks like light brown/medium light brown CM! Sorry for the colour descriptions but had to describe what i saw :haha:! 
I also...sorry tmi... checked my cervix and it was very low and after i checked it i had again what looked like the CM i saw, on my pad, on my finger! So sorry for gross TMI but i know u girls aren't easily grossed out!

My question is.... *Could it be that my body has tricked me and this is actually IB? * Would u actually be able to visably see IB when checking your cervix? As i thought IB was only a really small amount so wouldn't of thought u would be able to see it like that?

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:

Thanks for listening to me ramble and thanks in advance for the advice! :hugs:
And i know u girls will be honest with me so thanks for that to! It's ok i'm fully prepared for u to say it's the :witch: as thats what i'm thinking it is!

Hope everyone else is ok? :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- My oldest DD's name is Brooke. :hugs:
> 
> Oh really....I didn't know that! We are also considering Leah for a girl and Luke for a boy. Honestly, we are not fanatical Star Wars fans :haha: although OH does have the box set :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Her name is Brooke AnaLyn :flower: She told me the other day that she doesn't like AnaLyn. I asked her why and she said, "Because that is my name when I am in trouble." :rofl:
> 
> I was quite fond of Luka once upon a time. Lucas is similar. :thumbup:Click to expand...

She's so right your DD:laugh2: Holly is actually Holly-Anna, and we're bound to only really call her that when she's in trouble!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- Tell me again with the AF is due for you and what dpo you are on...


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Moomin- Tell me again with the AF is due for you and what dpo you are on...

Molly my AF is due anywhen from today - sunday... and i'm 10 dpo today! I'm already thinking that i'm out as if i think the worst then hopefully i won't be too :cry: when it's confirmed! :wacko:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Evening my lovelies! :hi:
> 
> I will go catch up in a minute but first of all i have some *MASSIVE NEWS....*
> 
> Unfortunately i am assuming it's :cry: news....
> 
> DING DONG (i think) THE :witch: IS HERE!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Well the story goes...
> 
> I woke up this morning with quite strong cramps (the same as AF cramps) and straight away i went to the loo and checked my pad and to my suprise there was NO BLOOD... just quite thick CM (sorry TMI :blush:).
> And i've had hardly no cramps at all today (which i usually have all day when the :witch: is about to arrive), so i went to the loo again to check the situation at about 4pm and there was a small amount (about 3/4 of a teaspoon) of what looks like light brown/medium light brown CM! Sorry for the colour descriptions but had to describe what i saw :haha:!
> I also...sorry tmi... checked my cervix and it was very low and after i checked it i had again what looked like the CM i saw, on my pad, on my finger! So sorry for gross TMI but i know u girls aren't easily grossed out!
> 
> My question is.... *Could it be that my body has tricked me and this is actually IB? * Would u actually be able to visably see IB when checking your cervix? As i thought IB was only a really small amount so wouldn't of thought u would be able to see it like that?
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Thanks for listening to me ramble and thanks in advance for the advice! :hugs:
> And i know u girls will be honest with me so thanks for that to! It's ok i'm fully prepared for u to say it's the :witch: as thats what i'm thinking it is!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Oh Moomin:hugs: I so hope it is IB but as you may or may not know I have a long term distrust of IB, it so often turns out to be O spotting, or if later in the cycle AF spotting, it makes me :growlmad:. The faint line on the IC has more weight to it for me, have you a concentrated urine specimen to hand? I have had IB myself, so won't rule it out completely...but I don't trust it:!:


----------



## Mollykins

It's hard to say Moomin my love. I would say wait it out and keep PingOAS!!!!! :winkwink: I hope hope hope that this is indeed IB for you lovey. It seems to be best news that it's brown/old blood and not fresh red. Hmm... I wonder why we never called AF, Little Red Riding Hood? :haha: Don't mind me and my errant thoughts. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Moomin - It could really go either way I'd say. All of the symptoms you've been experiencing.....would you normally have them before AF? The early bleeding I had in this pregnancy was put down to IB so there is hope :thumbup: Hang in there. :hugs:

x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Phew, looks like i'm camping out at the mums for another night, we're going to town tmorro :haha: and looks like we're putting the tree up tomorrow :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOOMIN- It's so hard to tell- personally I get a creamy brownish start to AF, and my IB was dark non creamy polka dots of blood, so I go back to where I begun, trust the tests and not your body. Do you have a 10iu at home? if you're spotting it will show up by now...._usually_. I have a few here, want me to do an emergency delivery via Eurostar?


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Moomin:hugs: I so hope it is IB but as you may or may not know I have a long term distrust of IB, it so often turns out to be O spotting, or if later in the cycle AF spotting, it makes me :growlmad:. The faint line on the IC has more weight to it for me, have you a concentrated urine specimen to hand? I have had IB myself, so won't rule it out completely...but I don't trust it:!:

Unfortunately i have no more HPT's left to POAS! As i was *assuming* (how silly of me) that my IC's would be here by now! I only f***ing ordered them on *MONDAY!* 

Thing i'm wondering tho is that if it is IB... would it look like light brown CM? It was almost like watery light brown CM inside and thicker light brown CM on the pad! :shrug:

I know i said i wouldn't get :cry: but it's just so hard as i was so confident this was our month! :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Phew, looks like i'm camping out at the mums for another night, we're going to town tmorro :haha: and looks like we're putting the tree up tomorrow :D

Hello xgingex:wave: And yay for the tree!
Are you red haired by the way, hence your name?


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Moomin:hugs: I so hope it is IB but as you may or may not know I have a long term distrust of IB, it so often turns out to be O spotting, or if later in the cycle AF spotting, it makes me :growlmad:. The faint line on the IC has more weight to it for me, have you a concentrated urine specimen to hand? I have had IB myself, so won't rule it out completely...but I don't trust it:!:
> 
> Unfortunately i have no more HPT's left to POAS! As i was *assuming* (how silly of me) that my IC's would be here by now! I only f***ing ordered them on *MONDAY!*
> 
> Thing i'm wondering tho is that if it is IB... would it look like light brown CM? It was almost like watery light brown CM inside and thicker light brown CM on the pad! :shrug:
> 
> I know i said i wouldn't get :cry: but it's just so hard as i was so confident this was our month! :cry:Click to expand...

Aww honey pie! :hugs: Whatever happens, it'll be okay and your fellow turtles will be here for you, ready to cheer you on for a New Year :bfp: :dance: Is there any way you can get another hpt?


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> Moomin - It could really go either way I'd say. All of the symptoms you've been experiencing.....would you normally have them before AF? The early bleeding I had in this pregnancy was put down to IB so there is hope :thumbup: Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> x

Thanks cat! :hugs:

Most of the symproms i got are nearly the same as AF... except the sickness! And my bbs were a lot more tender than they usually are before AF! :wacko:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> MOOMIN- It's so hard to tell- personally I get a creamy brownish start to AF, and my IB was dark non creamy polka dots of blood, so I go back to where I begun, trust the tests and not your body. Do you have a 10iu at home? if you're spotting it will show up by now...._usually_. I have a few here, want me to do an emergency delivery via Eurostar?

:haha: If only u could Holly! :winkwink: 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Moomin:hugs: I so hope it is IB but as you may or may not know I have a long term distrust of IB, it so often turns out to be O spotting, or if later in the cycle AF spotting, it makes me :growlmad:. The faint line on the IC has more weight to it for me, have you a concentrated urine specimen to hand? I have had IB myself, so won't rule it out completely...but I don't trust it:!:
> 
> Unfortunately i have no more HPT's left to POAS! As i was *assuming* (how silly of me) that my IC's would be here by now! I only f***ing ordered them on *MONDAY!*
> 
> Thing i'm wondering tho is that if it is IB... would it look like light brown CM? It was almost like watery light brown CM inside and thicker light brown CM on the pad! :shrug:
> 
> I know i said i wouldn't get :cry: but it's just so hard as i was so confident this was our month! :cry:Click to expand...

That's a hard one:-k- I get browny at the beginning of AF and it's always foxed me- my analysis has been that a)the body is not entirely effficient at expelling the whole uterine lining each month, hence a small amount of old blood to herald the new...
or Hollymonkific theory b) there's a slight delay between the moment of 'shedding' and the moment of 'seeing' the blood (afterall it doesn't take long for blood to turn brown on a hanky/fabric) 
BUT IT COULD BE IB, which would be just fantastic! 
:ignore: me; I'm a hairy old IB hating monster


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Phew, looks like i'm camping out at the mums for another night, we're going to town tmorro :haha: and looks like we're putting the tree up tomorrow :D
> 
> Hello xgingex:wave: And yay for the tree!
> Are you red haired by the way, hence your name?Click to expand...

I am yes I embraced the fact I was a redhead, ginge has been my nickname from being a kid, :thumbup:doesn't bother me at all so when people tried pick on me at school for it I used to turn round and say "what ya shouting for"


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Aww honey pie! :hugs: Whatever happens, it'll be okay and your fellow turtles will be here for you, ready to cheer you on for a New Year :bfp: :dance: Is there any way you can get another hpt?

Unfortunately i can't get another HPT till tomorrow as i got :cry: earlier and told Dave that the :witch: was here and so i don't really want him to see me getting another HPT as he will think that i'm clinging onto hope (which i know i am) and will just upset myself even more! 

But he is at work tomorrow so i will be able to go into town and get a cheap test to see what occurs!

:hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww honey pie! :hugs: Whatever happens, it'll be okay and your fellow turtles will be here for you, ready to cheer you on for a New Year :bfp: :dance: Is there any way you can get another hpt?
> 
> Unfortunately i can't get another HPT till tomorrow as i got :cry: earlier and told Dave that the :witch: was here and so i don't really want him to see me getting another HPT as he will think that i'm clinging onto hope (which i know i am) and will just upset myself even more!
> 
> But he is at work tomorrow so i will be able to go into town and get a cheap test to see what occurs!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

That sounds fab love. :thumbup: Keep us posted all right?


----------



## mummyApril

Hi everyone am new here but have been reading this site for a while mainly for symptoms every month lol. Anyway my AF is due 24th dec i ovulated 2nd Dec and am feeling quite nauseas and very achy today! had quite a few other symptoms really dont want it to all be in my head! good luck to everyone? x


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies- my OH is literally at my feet on the floor of the living room making Alice a cat tree for Christmas. :awww: We drew up plans together this morning and he started working... he asked me if I'd rather he work outside of the house, which I normally do but... I like watching him work. :blush: Our dear LO's are around him on hand with screws and tape measures and pencils, etc. Such a sweet sight. I'm thankful that he is skilled with remodeling and architecture. It comes useful... unfortunately so helpful to others that he goes out of town so much. :dohh:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> That's a hard one:-k- I get browny at the beginning of AF and it's always foxed me- my analysis has been that a)the body is not entirely effficient at expelling the whole uterine lining each month, hence a small amount of old blood to herald the new...
> or Hollymonkific theory b) there's a slight delay between the moment of 'shedding' and the moment of 'seeing' the blood (afterall it doesn't take long for blood to turn brown on a hanky/fabric)
> BUT IT COULD BE IB, which would be just fantastic!
> :ignore: me; I'm a hairy old IB hating monster

I think both of the theories are true :thumbup:

I guess in quite a big way i'm hoping that it is IB and that i have a lil :baby: inside me right now.... but in my heart i know i'm just clinging onto false hope and that the :witch: will be here in full force by tomorrow! :cry:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww honey pie! :hugs: Whatever happens, it'll be okay and your fellow turtles will be here for you, ready to cheer you on for a New Year :bfp: :dance: Is there any way you can get another hpt?
> 
> Unfortunately i can't get another HPT till tomorrow as i got :cry: earlier and told Dave that the :witch: was here and so i don't really want him to see me getting another HPT as he will think that i'm clinging onto hope (which i know i am) and will just upset myself even more!
> 
> But he is at work tomorrow so i will be able to go into town and get a cheap test to see what occurs!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fab love. :thumbup: Keep us posted all right?Click to expand...

I will Molly! :hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's a hard one:-k- I get browny at the beginning of AF and it's always foxed me- my analysis has been that a)the body is not entirely effficient at expelling the whole uterine lining each month, hence a small amount of old blood to herald the new...
> or Hollymonkific theory b) there's a slight delay between the moment of 'shedding' and the moment of 'seeing' the blood (afterall it doesn't take long for blood to turn brown on a hanky/fabric)
> BUT IT COULD BE IB, which would be just fantastic!
> :ignore: me; I'm a hairy old IB hating monster
> 
> I think both of the theories are true :thumbup:
> 
> I guess in quite a big way i'm hoping that it is IB and that i have a lil :baby: inside me right now.... but in my heart i know i'm just clinging onto false hope and that the :witch: will be here in full force by tomorrow! :cry:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

But the nausea and the :holly: account for something, if they're not your usual...So you're not out yet. I'd e mail you one of my 10iu tests if i could:shrug: Lets hope they hurry up and sort that little hiccup in technology out


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Phew, looks like i'm camping out at the mums for another night, we're going to town tmorro :haha: and looks like we're putting the tree up tomorrow :D
> 
> Hello xgingex:wave: And yay for the tree!
> Are you red haired by the way, hence your name?Click to expand...
> 
> I am yes I embraced the fact I was a redhead, ginge has been my nickname from being a kid, :thumbup:doesn't bother me at all so when people tried pick on me at school for it I used to turn round and say "what ya shouting for"Click to expand...

Good on you! I wouldn't say my LO is ginger but she has 'strawberry blond' tones- I'd love her to be a redhead, but I think she'll go brown in time. It's already getting darker, and her eyes are pretty dark. But red heads are romantic and mysterious and exotic, especially in France. We're all boring brown here!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Hi everyone am new here but have been reading this site for a while mainly for symptoms every month lol. Anyway my AF is due 24th dec i ovulated 2nd Dec and am feeling quite nauseas and very achy today! had quite a few other symptoms really dont want it to all be in my head! good luck to everyone? x

Hello mummyApril :hi:

Welcome to B & B and the Fertile Myrtles thread. The ladies on here are lovely so feel free to share/ask/comment whenever you feel.

Your symptoms sound promising...how long have you been TTC?

Love and luck :hugs: x


----------



## mummyApril

well we werent trying at first just being lucky miscarried in July and decided we wanted to try for real but left it for 2 months to settle my mummy tummy its only been last 3 months iv had a regular period and have been trying for those 3 months and nothing until now! fingers crossed for you all are you ttc? x


----------



## mummyApril

mummyApril said:


> well we werent trying at first just being lucky miscarried in July and decided we wanted to try for real but left it for 2 months to settle my mummy tummy its only been last 3 months iv had a regular period and have been trying for those 3 months and nothing until now! fingers crossed for you all are you ttc? x

ah i see you are already pregnant congratulations :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Phew, looks like i'm camping out at the mums for another night, we're going to town tmorro :haha: and looks like we're putting the tree up tomorrow :D
> 
> Hello xgingex:wave: And yay for the tree!
> Are you red haired by the way, hence your name?Click to expand...
> 
> I am yes I embraced the fact I was a redhead, ginge has been my nickname from being a kid, :thumbup:doesn't bother me at all so when people tried pick on me at school for it I used to turn round and say "what ya shouting for"Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you! I wouldn't say my LO is ginger but she has 'strawberry blond' tones- I'd love her to be a redhead, but I think she'll go brown in time. It's already getting darker, and her eyes are pretty darkClick to expand...

Love that you embrace your redheadedness ginge! :thumbup: Many people pay good money to have red hair, yet those who are naturally red often wish they weren't :shrug:

Holly...as you are the fountain of all knowledge, do you know if it's true that if either you or your partner have brown eyes, your LO will automatically have brown eyes too as brown is dominant? I see Holly has lovely dark eyes and wondered if there was HollyMonkific theory to accompany this trivia?? :book:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well we werent trying at first just being lucky miscarried in July and decided we wanted to try for real but left it for 2 months to settle my mummy tummy its only been last 3 months iv had a regular period and have been trying for those 3 months and nothing until now! fingers crossed for you all are you ttc? x
> 
> ah i see you are already pregnant congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you....I started off TTC on this thread and they can't get rid of me :winkwink:

Oh, so sorry to hear about your mc :cry: Many of the ladies on this particular thread have some experience in that area unfortunately including myself. I'm glad your body has settled down and I wish you a successful and speedy journey to your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> well we werent trying at first just being lucky miscarried in July and decided we wanted to try for real but left it for 2 months to settle my mummy tummy its only been last 3 months iv had a regular period and have been trying for those 3 months and nothing until now! fingers crossed for you all are you ttc? x

hello mummyapril:wave:

Welcome:flower: As Kit says we're all very friendly here, apart from me of course https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/starwars-lol.gif Only joking!

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, I hope your mummy tummy settles soon:hugs: I had a mc and didn't fall pregnant til a year later, and Kit here had one and Bingo! next month she was pregnant! it's a mysterious business:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Phew, looks like i'm camping out at the mums for another night, we're going to town tmorro :haha: and looks like we're putting the tree up tomorrow :D
> 
> Hello xgingex:wave: And yay for the tree!
> Are you red haired by the way, hence your name?Click to expand...
> 
> I am yes I embraced the fact I was a redhead, ginge has been my nickname from being a kid, :thumbup:doesn't bother me at all so when people tried pick on me at school for it I used to turn round and say "what ya shouting for"Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you! I wouldn't say my LO is ginger but she has 'strawberry blond' tones- I'd love her to be a redhead, but I think she'll go brown in time. It's already getting darker, and her eyes are pretty darkClick to expand...
> 
> Love that you embrace your redheadedness ginge! :thumbup: Many people pay good money to have red hair, yet those who are naturally red often wish they weren't :shrug:
> 
> Holly...as you are the fountain of all knowledge, do you know if it's true that if either you or your partner have brown eyes, your LO will automatically have brown eyes too as brown is dominant? I see Holly has lovely dark eyes and wondered if there was HollyMonkific theory to accompany this trivia?? :book:Click to expand...

It is true that blue eyes are recessive but it is not set in stone that if you have a brown eyed partner while you are blue eyes your LO will have brown eyes. I know from experience. :haha: My mum's families (her mum and dad's family) are all blue eyed... with a very rare exception. My mum was with my da who is Italian and Navajo. My da had dark brown eyes, my mum bright blue... I have green. :shrug: My OH has hazel/green eyes... our DD's have blue eyes. :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes *mummyapril*, I'm ttc baby 2, I've had my period back for 4 months now since stopping breastfeeding, and have tried those 4 months but no luck yet:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Phew, looks like i'm camping out at the mums for another night, we're going to town tmorro :haha: and looks like we're putting the tree up tomorrow :D
> 
> Hello xgingex:wave: And yay for the tree!
> Are you red haired by the way, hence your name?Click to expand...
> 
> I am yes I embraced the fact I was a redhead, ginge has been my nickname from being a kid, :thumbup:doesn't bother me at all so when people tried pick on me at school for it I used to turn round and say "what ya shouting for"Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you! I wouldn't say my LO is ginger but she has 'strawberry blond' tones- I'd love her to be a redhead, but I think she'll go brown in time. It's already getting darker, and her eyes are pretty darkClick to expand...
> 
> Love that you embrace your redheadedness ginge! :thumbup: Many people pay good money to have red hair, yet those who are naturally red often wish they weren't :shrug:
> 
> Holly...as you are the fountain of all knowledge, do you know if it's true that if either you or your partner have brown eyes, your LO will automatically have brown eyes too as brown is dominant? I see Holly has lovely dark eyes and wondered if there was HollyMonkific theory to accompany this trivia?? :book:Click to expand...

Just let me tell you Kit, that in a family of medium height brown haired and brown/hazell eyed commonfolk, exists my gorgeous niece- a six foot blue eyed blonde bombshell to rival claudia schiffer- my sister spawned a freaky goddess! We have no idea where she came from:shrug: And my sister is an honest girl, so we can't doubt her word.


----------



## HollyMonkey

All our friends say jokingly to DH "who's the father" about LO- DH is _very very _dark, jet black hair, dark skin, Armenian blood.:haha:


----------



## addie25

Holly: No need to explain we all love to POAS!:thumbup: It's just fun until it is stark white and no 2nd line :shrug:

Newbie: Good luck I hope we all get our Xmas BFP!!!! I am exhausted also but I didnt go to a fun party last night I am just exhausted. SYMPTOM maybe LOLOL.:haha: Everything to me is a symptom that is why I tried so hard not to symptom spot but its 2 hard not 2! 2 be fully honest even with these little symptoms I do not feel pregnant so I am preparing myself.

Sara: I used to think the same thing with my long cycles. It was great in the summer I would skip a month! Now with ttc it does suck that is why I went on Clomid. Quick question. Any chance you could help me make a ticker. My husband and I always call our baby cousin an chunky monkey bc she is adorable and has the cutest chubby cheeks. A cute monkey that said chunkey monkey is what I have been looking for but can not find its like our good luck saying we always say we want our own chunky money. If u do not have the time I completely understand. :thumbup:

Kit cat: I know how dare they eat my lunch. :saywhat: Well it was a hot pocket not so tempting so they must have been reallllly hungry! If they are that hungry they shud just ask me to bring in extra. I am nice, I would have no problem sharing. I also love the name Luke but our last name starts with an L so we cant do it!

Molly: LOL a boy needs a strong name to be around all the crazy women that is sooooo funnnnnny!!! I like the name Alex a lot! LOL also to your little red riding hood joke! I may start using that. I wont be able to read the book the same now though lol!

Moomin: Until it is a heavy flow I dont consider it AF. Spotting happens in pregnancy that is totally normal for a pregnant person. It cud also be IB at 10dpo. Wait it out and see if a heavy flow starts in. My fingers are crossed that AF stays away.STAY AWAY AF NO ONE WANTS YOU HERE!!!! :ninja:


As for me I am so tempted to take a HPT tomorrow at 9dpo but I do not have the 2 line kind anymore just the ones that say yes, no and pregnant not pregnant and those are for later on not early pregnancy.:shrug:


----------



## want2bamum86

getting well scared now af due 2moz but no sign of coming hehe


----------



## addie25

Holly: I just read your last post. My brothers say that about my dh and my future baby. They say if she or he is not blonde then my DH shud worry LOL. I have blonde hair blue eyes and he has light brown hair green eyes. My dads entire family is very dark from Italy so I have a chance to have a dark baby I think. But prob Blonde blue or green eyes! :baby:


----------



## addie25

want2: GOOD LUCK you are so lucky I have 8 days till AF is due :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

*HOLLY* Armenian is practically CHECHEN yay! Actually it's not and OH would be able to tell me exactly how different they are, even though they're basically neighbours. Anywhoo.

*Moomin* oh NOES! I am sorry. My AF starts off like that. I too had sore boobies since ovulation. FALZZZZEEESOREBOOBS ARE KRUWL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

whrere is *JAYNIE *tonight?

Oh wait it's fertile days, we know exactly where she is and what she's doing!


----------



## Sarachka

PS look at my ticket, dem two bunnies is exactly what OH and I will look like next week. We call each other bunny too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> want2: GOOD LUCK you are so lucky I have 8 days till AF is due :wacko:

yeah and me? I have 9 days until O is due:growlmad: The wait is just sooooooooooooooo boring:sleep: (I mean in TTC terms of course, I've actually had a fun day in normal life terms, very Christmassy)


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> want2: GOOD LUCK you are so lucky I have 8 days till AF is due :wacko:
> 
> yeah and me? I have 9 days until O is due:growlmad: The wait is just sooooooooooooooo boring:sleep: (I mean in TTC terms of course, I've actually had a fun day in normal life terms, very Christmassy)Click to expand...

HA! Yesh! this week I've thought "this is just empty sex!!" a few times.


----------



## want2bamum86

i dunno if i can test tbh oh is excited as no sign of af but i am soooo scared


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- :rofl: "empty sex" That's hilarious! Must share that bit with OH. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> Holly...as you are the fountain of all knowledge, do you know if it's true that if either you or your partner have brown eyes, your LO will automatically have brown eyes too as brown is dominant? I see Holly has lovely dark eyes and wondered if there was HollyMonkific theory to accompany this trivia?? :book:




> Mollykins - It is true that blue eyes are recessive but it is not set in stone that if you have a brown eyed partner while you are blue eyes your LO will have brown eyes. I know from experience. :haha: My mum's families (her mum and dad's family) are all blue eyed... with a very rare exception. My mum was with my da who is Italian and Navajo. My da had dark brown eyes, my mum bright blue... I have green. :shrug: My OH has hazel/green eyes... our DD's have blue eyes. :wacko:




> HollyMonkey - Just let me tell you Kit, that in a family of medium height brown haired and brown/hazell eyed commonfolk, exists my gorgeous niece- a six foot blue eyed blonde bombshell to rival claudia schiffer- my sister spawned a freaky goddess! We have no idea where she came from:shrug: And my sister is an honest girl, so we can't doubt her word.

Hmmmm, ok, so based on this information, speculation on our LO's colouring is futile? I have grey eyes, dark brown hair, OH had brown eyes and black hair.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to hit the sack guys.:sleep: Long day tomorrow too with the MIL :jo:and then to friends in the evening. Goodnight my lovelies:kiss::flower::hugs:

Sleep easy Moomin, if that :witch: tries to come near you tonight I will get her https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0002.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight Holly :sleep: x


----------



## Sarachka

HA! So long as you don't you don't tell MY OH. Who, by the way, is in the dog house tonight. I'm still at my mum's and I'm so pi$$ed off that all I can do is drink brandy until I fall asleep.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well we werent trying at first just being lucky miscarried in July and decided we wanted to try for real but left it for 2 months to settle my mummy tummy its only been last 3 months iv had a regular period and have been trying for those 3 months and nothing until now! fingers crossed for you all are you ttc? x
> 
> ah i see you are already pregnant congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you....I started off TTC on this thread and they can't get rid of me :winkwink:
> 
> Oh, so sorry to hear about your mc :cry: Many of the ladies on this particular thread have some experience in that area unfortunately including myself. I'm glad your body has settled down and I wish you a successful and speedy journey to your BFP!! :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou so much :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HA! So long as you don't you don't tell MY OH. Who, by the way, is in the dog house tonight. I'm still at my mum's and I'm so pi$$ed off that all I can do is drink brandy until I fall asleep.

Oh dear, what's his crime?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...as you are the fountain of all knowledge, do you know if it's true that if either you or your partner have brown eyes, your LO will automatically have brown eyes too as brown is dominant? I see Holly has lovely dark eyes and wondered if there was HollyMonkific theory to accompany this trivia?? :book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins - It is true that blue eyes are recessive but it is not set in stone that if you have a brown eyed partner while you are blue eyes your LO will have brown eyes. I know from experience. :haha: My mum's families (her mum and dad's family) are all blue eyed... with a very rare exception. My mum was with my da who is Italian and Navajo. My da had dark brown eyes, my mum bright blue... I have green. :shrug: My OH has hazel/green eyes... our DD's have blue eyes. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey - Just let me tell you Kit, that in a family of medium height brown haired and brown/hazell eyed commonfolk, exists my gorgeous niece- a six foot blue eyed blonde bombshell to rival claudia schiffer- my sister spawned a freaky goddess! We have no idea where she came from:shrug: And my sister is an honest girl, so we can't doubt her word.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, ok, so based on this information, speculation on our LO's colouring is futile? I have grey eyes, dark brown hair, OH had brown eyes and black hair.Click to expand...

I'll be back to you on that one, for the moment I think your bubba has brown eyes. Not sure about the dominance of grey:shrug: Would be pretty though, grey eyes are lovely with dark hair. 

Bonne nuit mes amies xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> want2: GOOD LUCK you are so lucky I have 8 days till AF is due :wacko:
> 
> yeah and me? I have 9 days until O is due:growlmad: The wait is just sooooooooooooooo boring:sleep: (I mean in TTC terms of course, I've actually had a fun day in normal life terms, very Christmassy)Click to expand...
> 
> HA! Yesh! this week I've thought "this is just empty sex!!" a few times.Click to expand...

ooohhhh me too!!!! It's awful isn't it!!!!


----------



## addie25

Good nt holly. I just did a vido chat with one of my cousins in France and thought of you!


----------



## Sarachka

Bonne nuit Holly ma cherie, or you know what I mean.

I'm going to finish this brandy and go to bed with my hot water bottle in my old bedroom, with my old cat, Tatiana. I hope Alice isn't too jealous. And doesn't hate me bc she hasn't had any dinner.


----------



## addie25

Good nt Sara!


----------



## Sarachka

&#1057;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;, &#1089;&#1091;&#1082;&#1080;

:hugs2::drunk:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well we werent trying at first just being lucky miscarried in July and decided we wanted to try for real but left it for 2 months to settle my mummy tummy its only been last 3 months iv had a regular period and have been trying for those 3 months and nothing until now! fingers crossed for you all are you ttc? x
> 
> hello mummyapril:wave:
> 
> Welcome:flower: As Kit says we're all very friendly here, apart from me of course Only joking!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your loss, I hope your mummy tummy settles soon:hugs: I had a mc and didn't fall pregnant til a year later, and Kit here had one and Bingo! next month she was pregnant! it's a mysterious business:wacko:Click to expand...

lol thankyou for the welcome :)
its been a long time but really hoping this is the month! got a long wait still though :wacko: as i ov on the 2nd and AF is due 24th! im 10 dpo today :) 
wish you lots of luck :)


----------



## addie25

I officially hate corn! I don't know why but I thought it a good idea to make a plate of corn and eat the entire thing. That saying is correct, 2 much of anything is no good!:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Goodnight love, sleep soundly.

Kit and Sarachka- yes, what is OH's crime now... did he bash your fancy camera?? Ooo, in :trouble:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I officially hate corn! I don't know why but I thought it a good idea to make a plate of corn and eat the entire thing. That saying is correct, 2 much of anything is no good!:wacko:

its not exactly the same but i just had a Chinese and think i may of overdone it as feel icky now! lol


----------



## addie25

MymmyApril: I did that last night LOL! I get these great ideas on what I am in the mood to eat and then I overdue it and I no longer like it. I don't want to look at corn or smell corn. Im having a food issue LOL. I left my hair brush in the computer room so I came to get it and instead took a handful of M&M's that was next to the hair brush and went to the bathroom to dry my hair.:dohh: Then I went back to get the hair brush so I could dry my hair and againnnn grabbed a handful of M&M's next to the hairbrush and went back to the bathroom. :dohh: I did this 3 times!!! Im just so off today!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> MymmyApril: I did that last night LOL! I get these great ideas on what I am in the mood to eat and then I overdue it and I no longer like it. I don't want to look at corn or smell corn. Im having a food issue LOL. I left my hair brush in the computer room so I came to get it and instead took a handful of M&M's that was next to the hair brush and went to the bathroom to dry my hair.:dohh: Then I went back to get the hair brush so I could dry my hair and againnnn grabbed a handful of M&M's next to the hairbrush and went back to the bathroom. :dohh: I did this 3 times!!! Im just so off today!

haha thats so like me, yesterday i ate too many waffles and could just barely make them for the kiddies today lol. i have a box of orange chocolate sittin next to me begging to be eaten :D lol x


----------



## addie25

LOL! I think I am full for the night! My DH wants to go to the food store tho and shop so I will have to relax myself and not buy out the store!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> LOL! I think I am full for the night! My DH wants to go to the food store tho and shop so I will have to relax myself and not buy out the store!

luckily for me the shops are now shut until tomorrow anyhow lol x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok ladies me signing off for the night! Good Luck moomin I hope :af: doesnt arrive for you xxx fingers crossed its IB x


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Sorry I disappeared my lovelies! :flower:

Thanks for all the support tonight! It is greatly appreciated! And I love u all! :hugs:! 

Holly - yeah I soo hope they sort out that lil bit of technology! :winkwink: and thanks for the offering of :witch: bashing! It MAY come in VERY handy! :winkwink::hugs:

Addie- Thanks for the PMA hun! I'm hoping more than anything that it's IB! :hugs:

Sarachka- yeah false sore bb's suck! :winkwink::hugs:

:hugs: to everyone!

And welcome to Our newest member! :hi::flower:

:sleep: well my :friends:! :flower:

I'll update u asap tomorrow! Hopefully with the pic if my :bfp:! :winkwink:

Nighty night! 

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

come on moomin I wanna see those 2 lines tomorrow ...good luck hunny :flower:

welcome newbies to th thread and hi lovely turtles. 
having a great weekend seeing friends and as the old bag is in town I can indulge in lots of wine and bloody steak ! nom nom as holly would say 

also Cher gone on the x faxtor ! whhhooooo hoooo....have £20 on 1 direction so all vote for them please xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Does anyone know what your HCG level has to be for 1st response 6 days sooner to pick up pregnancy. It says lowest levels of HCG but doesn't say what the level is? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Does anyone know what your HCG level has to be for 1st response 6 days sooner to pick up pregnancy. It says lowest levels of HCG but doesn't say what the level is? :shrug:

I did a quick check online and frer is supposed to register an HCG level as low as 6.5 mui.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning Ladies, my temp has dropped this morning ... so could be a sign :af: is on her way :) not that im bothered i just want my CBFM to arrive :dohh: still waiting hoping it comes tmorro!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning and happy Sunday to all you lovely ladies :hi::flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly...as you are the fountain of all knowledge, do you know if it's true that if either you or your partner have brown eyes, your LO will automatically have brown eyes too as brown is dominant? I see Holly has lovely dark eyes and wondered if there was HollyMonkific theory to accompany this trivia?? :book:[/QUOTE]

It is true that blue eyes are recessive but it is not set in stone that if you have a brown eyed partner while you are blue eyes your LO will have brown eyes. I know from experience. :haha: My mum's families (her mum and dad's family) are all blue eyed... with a very rare exception. My mum was with my da who is Italian and Navajo. My da had dark brown eyes, my mum bright blue... I have green. :shrug: My OH has hazel/green eyes... our DD's have blue eyes. :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Molly - me too my mum and her sister and her dad all have brown eyes and my dad has blue eyes BOTH me and my sister have ended up with green eyes! My friend is of Italian descent and both her little boys have blue eyes, she feels incredibly unlucky! Obviously....

:hi: to turtles and new turtles and visitors :hi:

I went out last night to the comedy store and it was good, I only had 3 glasses of wine as guidelines over here for ttc are 5/6 glasses a week before it affects ttc I have had 4 this week and a small beer... I have set my stance as being careful, baring in mind that I am ttc BUT in the event that it takes us 1 year or more then I will have hated every minute if i've sacked my life off.... What did you all do with regard to drinking/smoking if you did (I do when drunk and/or I have a couple in the day, literally 2 when Adam works)

How's your sunday's?

Just catching up with you chatty turtles! :hi: kit i see you are online!!


----------



## want2bamum86

morning girls how is every1 feling 2day


----------



## mummyApril

Hi everyone :) how are you all feeling pregnant i hope :) i woke up this morning and didnt feel pregnant (altho OH said i was as i was moody! lol) then i got up and started moving about and feel nauseous again, slightly gassy and a slight headache! fingers are crossed for all of you :)


----------



## want2bamum86

mummy april if u r preg how far wud u b hunni xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

:hi:Firstbaby :hi:want2bamum

Having a lazy Sunday morning before kicking the day's shopping, washing, ironing etc etc off....oh the joys :wacko:

What you going to do today? Hope it's something more interesting and fun than my day! :winkwink:

x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Hi everyone :) how are you all feeling pregnant i hope :) i woke up this morning and didnt feel pregnant (altho OH said i was as i was moody! lol) then i got up and started moving about and feel nauseous again, slightly gassy and a slight headache! fingers are crossed for all of you :)

Oooo, sounds promising! :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> whrere is *JAYNIE *tonight?
> 
> Oh wait it's fertile days, we know exactly where she is and what she's doing!

:rofl: :rofl:

Sarachka I wish, :wacko: we were both knackered and so no bd'ing on o day this cycle. I was gonna try and squeeze one in this morning but OH is ill he gets random bouts of neuropothy (sp) and normally if tired/stressed he gets it as he has today i've just made us a :coffee: mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> mummy april if u r preg how far wud u b hunni xxxx

Hi :) expecting (or rather not) AF 24th this month im 10 dpo x


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi newmummy,:wave: almost...Bethany! And if it's any comfort I don't know _anyone_ called Reece or Rhys!
> 
> I see you have an appleseed now! Kit has a prune, they're crazy your food tickers:haha:

:thumbup: Hi 'Bethany!' thankyou about the Reece thing !!

Our names for a girl are Lola Maisie & a boy will be Nathaniel Tyler (Nate for short-Tyler after my Bro- who has been very poorly this yr:cry:)

yay i have an appleseed but i had to POAS yesterday as i had no sore bb's or sicky feelings ...............i know you will understand why i did this not think im:fool:............well to my relieve the line came up darker than control line and before i pulled my pants up lol!!!!



mummyApril said:


> Hi everyone am new here but have been reading this site for a while mainly for symptoms every month lol. Anyway my AF is due 24th dec i ovulated 2nd Dec and am feeling quite nauseas and very achy today! had quite a few other symptoms really dont want it to all be in my head! good luck to everyone? x

Welcome:hi:..........:dust: too you x x



want2bamum86 said:


> getting well scared now af due 2moz but no sign of coming hehe

:dust::test:


----------



## want2bamum86

mummy april im was due 2 days ago lol too scared to test tho


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol

:haha: Enjoy your day sweetie!

x


----------



## want2bamum86

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi newmummy,:wave: almost...Bethany! And if it's any comfort I don't know _anyone_ called Reece or Rhys!
> 
> I see you have an appleseed now! Kit has a prune, they're crazy your food tickers:haha:
> 
> :thumbup: Hi 'Bethany!' thankyou about the Reece thing !!
> 
> Our names for a girl are Lola Maisie & a boy will be Nathaniel Tyler (Nate for short-Tyler after my Bro- who has been very poorly this yr:cry:)
> 
> yay i have an appleseed but i had to POAS yesterday as i had no sore bb's or sicky feelings ...............i know you will understand why i did this not think im:fool:............well to my relieve the line came up darker than control line and before i pulled my pants up lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone am new here but have been reading this site for a while mainly for symptoms every month lol. Anyway my AF is due 24th dec i ovulated 2nd Dec and am feeling quite nauseas and very achy today! had quite a few other symptoms really dont want it to all be in my head! good luck to everyone? xClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome:hi:..........:dust: too you x x
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> getting well scared now af due 2moz but no sign of coming heheClick to expand...
> 
> :dust::test:Click to expand...

i cant test toooooooo scared


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> mummy april im was due 2 days ago lol too scared to test tho

aw i wish you all the best of luck hope you feel brave enough soon rest lots xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> PS look at my ticket, dem two bunnies is exactly what OH and I will look like next week. We call each other bunny too.

I like nicknames :) we call each other 'ace' and we have done since we met! I love it... It's a red dwarf thing, we would call each other ace and horse at first and then we settled on 'Ace'


----------



## want2bamum86

kit_cat said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol
> 
> :haha: Enjoy your day sweetie!
> 
> xClick to expand...

thats if i get up to my cuzs as i love chatting on here to every1


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> mummy april if u r preg how far wud u b hunni xxxx
> 
> Hi :) expecting (or rather not) AF 24th this month im 10 dpo xClick to expand...

When are you thinking of testing? You could very possibly get a BFP at 10DPO!!!! 

:test: :winkwink: x


----------



## want2bamum86

mummyApril said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> mummy april im was due 2 days ago lol too scared to test tho
> 
> aw i wish you all the best of luck hope you feel brave enough soon rest lots xxClick to expand...

tbh i dnt think il ever b brave enuf to test lol oh keeps on at me to test n he makes me rest i have no choice lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> mummy april if u r preg how far wud u b hunni xxxx
> 
> Hi :) expecting (or rather not) AF 24th this month im 10 dpo xClick to expand...
> 
> When are you thinking of testing? You could very possibly get a BFP at 10DPO!!!!
> 
> :test: :winkwink: xClick to expand...

oh i just dont know! i might get one tomorrow and do it tuesday morning pee i was going to wait until the 24th if AF doesnt turn up i want to give the test to my OH at x mas (was going to do test without him knowing) lol x


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol
> 
> :haha: Enjoy your day sweetie!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> thats if i get up to my cuzs as i love chatting on here to every1Click to expand...

I know what you mean....this place is addicitive!
You could of course get up and :test:?? 2 days late?? I'd need to know if it was me :shrug:


----------



## want2bamum86

ok ok i am soooo happy oh just texted meand asked if i wanna go awa for a week in jan woop woop


----------



## want2bamum86

kit_cat said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol
> 
> :haha: Enjoy your day sweetie!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> thats if i get up to my cuzs as i love chatting on here to every1Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean....this place is addicitive!
> You could of course get up and :test:?? 2 days late?? I'd need to know if it was me :shrug:Click to expand...

umm to scared to test n oh wants me to tes with him round


----------



## new mummy2010

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> mummy april if u r preg how far wud u b hunni xxxx
> 
> Hi :) expecting (or rather not) AF 24th this month im 10 dpo xClick to expand...
> 
> When are you thinking of testing? You could very possibly get a BFP at 10DPO!!!!
> 
> :test: :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh i just dont know! i might get one tomorrow and do it tuesday morning pee i was going to wait until the 24th if AF doesnt turn up i want to give the test to my OH at x mas (was going to do test without him knowing) lol xClick to expand...

Ah I see....well good luck for when you do test! That's a nice idea to give OH the test as a surprise for Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol
> 
> :haha: Enjoy your day sweetie!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> thats if i get up to my cuzs as i love chatting on here to every1Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean....this place is addicitive!
> You could of course get up and :test:?? 2 days late?? I'd need to know if it was me :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> umm to scared to test n oh wants me to tes with him roundClick to expand...

Gosh, I wouldn't be able to resist!! Is it normal for you to be 2 days late??


----------



## want2bamum86

ok girls if i test 2day n its bfp i wil b 4 weks 3 days i have sore boobs n tirednes but cud b nething


----------



## want2bamum86

kit_cat said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol
> 
> :haha: Enjoy your day sweetie!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> thats if i get up to my cuzs as i love chatting on here to every1Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean....this place is addicitive!
> You could of course get up and :test:?? 2 days late?? I'd need to know if it was me :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> umm to scared to test n oh wants me to tes with him roundClick to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I wouldn't be able to resist!! Is it normal for you to be 2 days late??Click to expand...



i am never late


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

:rofl: No pressure then newmummy?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol
> 
> :haha: Enjoy your day sweetie!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> thats if i get up to my cuzs as i love chatting on here to every1Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean....this place is addicitive!
> You could of course get up and :test:?? 2 days late?? I'd need to know if it was me :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> umm to scared to test n oh wants me to tes with him roundClick to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I wouldn't be able to resist!! Is it normal for you to be 2 days late??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i am never lateClick to expand...

Ooer....good luck sweetie.....really keeping my FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
> 
> :rofl: No pressure then newmummy?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

your name just reminded me of my dream last night i was staying in a hotel where this cat befriended me and then had kittens :/ and i invited my family to tell them about it lol


----------



## want2bamum86

kit_cat said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit_kat im stil in bed getting sooo but i get really tired lol but going up my cousins 2day i lve annoying her lol
> 
> :haha: Enjoy your day sweetie!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> thats if i get up to my cuzs as i love chatting on here to every1Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean....this place is addicitive!
> You could of course get up and :test:?? 2 days late?? I'd need to know if it was me :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> umm to scared to test n oh wants me to tes with him roundClick to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I wouldn't be able to resist!! Is it normal for you to be 2 days late??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i am never lateClick to expand...
> 
> Ooer....good luck sweetie.....really keeping my FX'd for you :hugs:Click to expand...

thanx huni xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Want2bamum i think you are totally nuts for not poas already i say you pee girl pee !!!!!

Oh and send a picture for us you know you want too lol, x x


----------



## want2bamum86

new mummy2010 said:


> Want2bamum i think you are totally nuts for not poas already i say you pee girl pee !!!!!
> 
> Oh and send a picture for us you know you want too lol, x x

but i dnt live near a shop to bbuy ne tests lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
> 
> :rofl: No pressure then newmummy?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> your name just reminded me of my dream last night i was staying in a hotel where this cat befriended me and then had kittens :/ and i invited my family to tell them about it lolClick to expand...

:haha:

Oooo, vivid dreams eh?? Another good symptom :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

go for a walk and find a shop !!!!!!!!!

I feel good vibes xx


----------



## want2bamum86

i will do in a bit hunni xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

phew!

Caught up now :hi: 

Hi mummy april and want2beamum and new mommy and of course kit! Ha... 

As my ticker shows I am officially in the 2ww. I am thinking of testing on christmas eve but like, i am also a scared-y cat... 

Can I ask as well do you all put much stock in :sex: on o day? I usually do, but we went out yesterday straight after I finished workand when we got in we were so knackered the oh had wanted to be at home for ages but we were waiting for the other people to be ready... Your hel would be greatly apreciated, we did :sex: on the day I got my positive ok though and the night before that, it was every other day before that...

Should I count myself as 'in' this month? If you all say yes, I am about to start the 2 WW. Jesus!!

Kit your day sounds lovely I can't wait until we have a house that I need to keep clean :) at least a house I don't mind sending the full day in!! 

I am supposed to look after my niece today :) so that's lots of fun, I love her sooo much. She has just spoke to me on the phone and said 'see you at half 1' she's not even 2 yet! Such a clever talker...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
> 
> :rofl: No pressure then newmummy?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> your name just reminded me of my dream last night i was staying in a hotel where this cat befriended me and then had kittens :/ and i invited my family to tell them about it lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Oooo, vivid dreams eh?? Another good symptom :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes been having them since 3 dpo :D


----------



## addie25

Good Morning Everyone! :hi:

I woke up looking 4ward to a nice day getting my hair done and Xmas shopping and it is raining very hard here!!! Hopefully by 12 it stops so I can have my relaxing day out and about trying not to think of HPT and doctor phone calls.

Today, since I woke up I have been getting a lot of cramping. Its uncomfortable and I wish it would stop. I hope this is a good sign as AF is not due or 6 days. Last month tho I got cramping but a bit different than this type of cramp. This is not as dull as last months cramping.


Molly: WOW 6.5 thats low. When I looked it said 25 so this is why I hate HPT they can be wrong and different web sites tell you different things! I took one this morning and BFN (9dpo) so I am patiently waiting to hear from my doc tomorrow to see what bloods say. We all know I will take another HPT tomorrow even tho my doc is going to be calling.

Ginge: Your chart looks good to me. So many charts have dips like that and the ladies turn up pregnant.

FirstBaby: I have blue eyes my brother has green and my other has brown. My mom has blue eyes, and my dad has brown eyes. My dads family is basically all dark hair dark eyes, and my mom is light hair light eyes mostly. You have a chance if one has light and one has dark. My parents got 2 kids with light ayes and only 1 with dark.

What is everyone planning on doing today. Its only 8am here so just relaxing. I would eat breakfast but the cramping is making me not want to eat even tho I am hungry.:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie* statistics show that you have more chance of getting preg the day before ovulation than on ovulation day. So you're 'in' fo shizzle!


----------



## addie25

If the cramping I am getting today is implantation than my blood test yesterday will come back negative! Ahh I just have to put it out of my head. If not this month I go on Clomid again and have another chance. With Clomid my cycles are regular so I do not have to wait forever to try again like I had to when I was not on it! That is a positive thing to think about if it is Negative! I really wanted to do my stocking idea tho and I can not do that if I do not get a BFP in Dec I have a hard time keeping secrets from DH so I told him if he comes home and sees dad, mom, and big sister (our cat is big sister) on our stockings he knows I am pregnant LOLOL. I need to learn to keep my mouth shut.

SARA: your last post just made me laugh! I have not heard that word in a long time! :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Sara: I am not sure if you saw my post from yesterday or maybe it was 2 days ago about how you make the tickers. If you would have the time to make me one I would really appreciate it. If you do not have the time I completely understand, we are all busy people. Can you tell me where you go to make them and I can attempt making one myself. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

*Addie* I'd be honoured to mAke you one. What would you like it to say?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> *Jaynie* statistics show that you have more chance of getting preg the day before ovulation than on ovulation day. So you're 'in' fo shizzle!

Thanks sarachka!! I had thought so but you know what ttc does to you! I want(ed) the best chance possible!! But hey ho, I'm here entering my second 2ww! Are you home yet? My friend lives in Stoke, the EDL marched there with an anti fascist group responding with their own. It rioted, her mum got locked in a shop (that was being attacked) your oh was quite right! Hope he's not in the dog house anymore! Have a nice Sunday with him :)


----------



## addie25

Sara: Thank you so much!!! Your tickers are so pretty! My husband and I always call our little cousin a chunky monkey bc she has the cutest chubby cheeks. We always say we cant wait to have our own chunky monkey. A monkey that says chunky monkey would be so cute. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

hi peeps was just wondering if any of you had done a cervical check? and what should it feel like in early pregnancy? x


----------



## addie25

April: Good question I am not sure of the answer but would also like to know!:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> April: Good question I am not sure of the answer but would also like to know!:thumbup:

i have read on google (not sure if thats a good idea) that it feels like puckered lips? which mine feels like but mine is low and not high so im a bit confused lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

April, I'm the same... I don't know! But then I'll always check when I'm in the 2ww... So some hints would be good. I don't even know what it should be like when fertile etc... I'm going to try and give up tracking it. I will get a thermometer when we're in the new house!! That will give me something to do in the 2ww! I'm testig early even though I don't like it after last month! Just because I can get sh*t faced on Christmas day if BFN as I'll defo be able to get a :bfp: 13 dpo if no little red riding hood!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

April there is a website - I can't remember what it is but I thi j it's something like my beautiful cervix... There are pictures on there...


----------



## new mummy2010

LOL'little red riding hood!!' sounds to cute for the witch though...........oh i was seriously hoping for an update from Moomin & want2bamum ;-(.........Sara, how come hubby was in the dog house ??

Yay Jaynie thats you firmly in 2WW good luck girly 

What is everyone doing? I feel so shitty with this cold i got up had breakfast ,bathed put my pj's back on & have been for a nap watched 'The hangover' now Df is watching footy whoop whoop and DS is round his friends on x box !!


----------



## Sarachka

I used one of my softcups after BD this morning and when I pulled it out a few hours later it had a glob of blood on it, I don't think my cervix liked it. Not sure if I'll use it again, esp if it's nicked my cervix a bit and made it bleed!!

I took always check my cervix without really knowing what I'm looking for. TMI but I'm trying to get OUT of that habbit though, bc I over-cleaned for a few years and and now trying to keep from having a root around in there!


----------



## Sarachka

He was in the dog house bc he's a bit complicated and often acts like he's in the KGB. I have anxiety really badly sometimes and he really knows how to set it going lol. This morning I was the one in the dog house though!! It's all sorted now, and he had to go out but as soon as he'd left, I had a big panic attack. He's been home since though and I've taken some meds to chill me out and everuthing is fine again. I just can't handle things being less than perfect between us. I;m a lover not a fighter lol


----------



## new mummy2010

kGB??
sorry if bit thick lol


----------



## Sarachka

KGB was the Soviet Union's secret service/secret police etc


----------



## Sarachka

Addie here is your image, I hpe you like it!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/chunkymonkey.gif

to add it to your profile, click on this direct link

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/chunkymonkey.gif

so the image opens in a new window. Copy the URL from the address bar and put it between [ img] and [ /img] brackets without the spaces.


----------



## mummyApril

well i did read when you are not fertile etc it feels like a nose and is hard :/ its all very confusing but im goin to hold on to hope that my lil lip style cervix is a pregnancy sign for me :) anyone got any good symptoms today? :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello:flower: My MIL is with us, I feel like a naughty teenager having a look on BnB while she nips to the loo:happydance:
Laters alligators:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

well *Holly* better a quick look at bnb than a flash of your goodies to your poor husband!!! ;-)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: my mum knows I use BnB and i've tried explaining my FF chart to her with no avail :dohh: she just got pregnant with me and my brother without ever trying no problems!


----------



## Sarachka

ooh what does your mum think of you TTC?

I haven't told anyone in my family, I feel like it would mean I'm announcing "I'm having loads of sex at the moment".

I'm STILL going to be embaressed to announce a pregnancy because it will mean admitting to my mother that I do it!!


----------



## emandi

Hello my turtle :friends:
Jaynie :flower:, of course you are in! :thumbup:
Sarachka :flower:, glad the protest os over and you stayed safe yesterday.
Ginge :flower:, you are not out yet lovely.
Holly :flower:, helloooo :jo:
Addie :flower:, hope you get good news from docs.
Molly:flower:, :hi:
Moomin :flower:, any news for us?

Girls, what is it with you not testing??? :shrug: 
:test::test::test:

I have a little confession :blush:.
My OPKs looked sooo beautifully positive today I couldn't resist having a good old fun with my DH.
 



Attached Files:







12122010193.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Good morning... or evening :winkwink: I love your new ticker. :thumbup:

Jaynie- I don't drink so I can't really comment. :shrug: Sorry.

MummyApril- Sounds very promising love!

Emandi- Lovely OPKS! I'm glad you and OH properly celebrated them! :haha:

MOOMIN- WHERE ARE YOU AND OUR UPDATE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning my lovelies! :coffee:

Well, my dear OH had an unfortunate bout of tummy upset :sick: last night so we were not able to... enjoy each other. :blush: But... he made it up to me this morning. :blush: :blush: 

Okay, so I have a question for you darling turtles... are the OH and I having too much :sex: ?? We BD'd Friday night, Saturday morning, and this morning... we will probably BD again tonight. :blush: This isn't out of the ordinary at all but I'm worrying about maybe... exhausting his supply? :shrug: What do you all think about it?


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening lovelies :hugs:

So, the shopping is done, the washings are still spinning round in the machine and some of the ironing is done. Firstbaby...are you mad?? This appeals to you? :winkwink: Only kidding, I get that you're looking forward to your own space/home to potter round in. I also managed to put the decs up and I'm loving my little tree - nothing fancy put me and OH did it together - ahhhhh :flower:

Oh, and also firstbaby...YOU ARE MOST DEFINITELY IN!!!! Those lil swimmers can last for ages just waiting to pounce on that juicy eggy! Doesn't matter you didn't BD on O day at all, and before as I think Sarachka said is just as good :thumbup:

Molly...thanks, but what new ticker or do you mean my lil prune instead of olive? :shrug: And, personally, I don't think lots of BDing will negatively affect OH's sperm quality but does drop the "volume" as far as I know (but that's more about seminal fluid than actual spermies I think)

Holly.....hello :hi: *says in quiet voice so MIL doesn't hear* :shhh:

Emandi...some pretty impressive OPK's...glad you "enjoyed" them :winkwink:

So...any of you lovelies on the verge of testing actually done it yet??? Moomin my dear.....we are all particularly interested in your update....sooooooooooooo?????? :shrug:

Anyway.....:hugs: to everyone tonight/this morning/this afternoon....OH is making dinner now and I think I'm going to have a chat with my sis' in Canada tonight by the magic of webcam...a perfect Sunday :thumbup: Hope your Sunday's are all going your way too.

x


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ladies!

Thanks kit! I like hearing that I'm 'in' except I am dreading the 2 ww! Although I've technically done one day :) wooohooo. And I am having a lovely sunday woke up at my mums house caught up with you guys, then I got to spend a couple of hours with my niece. That's always fun and now we're having a thouroughly unhealthy tea, can't wait!

Emandi I am pleased for you! Wooohooo. That makes us testing buddies practically :dance: those pictures are loverly! Mine was good too I was very geeky in my positive...

Molly I think that everyday is fine, some people go for quality not quantity (my friend does every other day and fell pregnant in 2 months) but I'm sure it's fine either way! We did it twice in one day as I got a positive opk so couldn't resist. So I think we'll be fine! 

My mum knows we are ttc, my dads a tool and will probably find out through my sister but this means I'm very close to her I tell her when I'm ovulating too! She recommended a thermometer as my auntie had one when she had trouble ttc.

I have an interesting question... Littlespy new mommy and kit will you find out boy or girl? Emandi, molly and holly and any others with children did you know the sex? Sarachka and newbie and others ttc number 1 - do you want to know what you are having?


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> Hello my turtle :friends:
> Jaynie :flower:, of course you are in! :thumbup:
> Sarachka :flower:, glad the protest os over and you stayed safe yesterday.
> Ginge :flower:, you are not out yet lovely.
> Holly :flower:, helloooo :jo:
> Addie :flower:, hope you get good news from docs.
> Molly:flower:, :hi:
> Moomin :flower:, any news for us?
> 
> Girls, what is it with you not testing??? :shrug:
> :test::test::test:
> 
> I have a little confession :blush:.
> My OPKs looked sooo beautifully positive today I couldn't resist having a good old fun with my DH.

:thumbup: on you + OPK's, glad you got some kinky:sex: GO GO GO:spermy::spermy::dust: x x



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Thanks kit! I like hearing that I'm 'in' except I am dreading the 2 ww! Although I've technically done one day :) wooohooo. And I am having a lovely sunday woke up at my mums house caught up with you guys, then I got to spend a couple of hours with my niece. That's always fun and now we're having a thouroughly unhealthy tea, can't wait!
> 
> Emandi I am pleased for you! Wooohooo. That makes us testing buddies practically :dance: those pictures are loverly! Mine was good too I was very geeky in my positive...
> 
> Molly I think that everyday is fine, some people go for quality not quantity (my friend does every other day and fell pregnant in 2 months) but I'm sure it's fine either way! We did it twice in one day as I got a positive opk so couldn't resist. So I think we'll be fine!
> 
> My mum knows we are ttc, my dads a tool and will probably find out through my sister but this means I'm very close to her I tell her when I'm ovulating too! She recommended a thermometer as my auntie had one when she had trouble ttc.
> 
> I have an interesting question... Littlespy new mommy and kit will you find out boy or girl? Emandi, molly and holly and any others with children did you know the sex? Sarachka and newbie and others ttc number 1 - do you want to know what you are having?

Um whats for tea? Im wauting for a chinky to arrive sooooooooooo hungry, thats nice your close to your mum & sis:hugs: we just had the chat about finding out the sex DF wants too so we can buy and plan according to the sex!! Where as i dont want to i found out with DS and i truelly want a girly think finding out would make me enjoy the pregnancy a lttle less ,but saying that as long as he/she is a healthy bubs i dont mind at all


----------



## Mollykins

OH and I dtd about twice a day... (as long as one of us isn't sickly :sick: ) I've heard women say that you should only do it every other day or once every day a couple/few days before O but... :shrug: 

Jaynie- I found out with both of my LO's their sex. I am OCD and a control freak. I needed to know if I was having a boy or a girl. I had things to plan! :haha: Plus, I didn't like calling my baby and "it". :nope: On another note... A pet peeve I had while pregnant was random STRANGERS coming up to me and touching my belly. I have a confession... :blush: I lost it one day, I was riding a pregnancy hormone roller coaster from hell and was having a no good very bad day when a lady came up to me (stopped me while I was walking) and laid both her hands on my belly. I feel bad for her now but I came unleashed with, "Do you see a sign on me, ANYWHERE, that says 'Free belly rubbins?' No? Do.Not.Touch.Me." and walked away. I'm sure I have some bad Karma from that one. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good evening lovelies :hugs:
> 
> So, the shopping is done, the washings are still spinning round in the machine and some of the ironing is done. Firstbaby...are you mad?? This appeals to you? :winkwink: Only kidding, I get that you're looking forward to your own space/home to potter round in. I also managed to put the decs up and I'm loving my little tree - nothing fancy put me and OH did it together - ahhhhh :flower:
> 
> Oh, and also firstbaby...YOU ARE MOST DEFINITELY IN!!!! Those lil swimmers can last for ages just waiting to pounce on that juicy eggy! Doesn't matter you didn't BD on O day at all, and before as I think Sarachka said is just as good :thumbup:
> 
> Molly...thanks, but what new ticker or do you mean my lil prune instead of olive? :shrug: And, personally, I don't think lots of BDing will negatively affect OH's sperm quality but does drop the "volume" as far as I know (but that's more about seminal fluid than actual spermies I think)
> 
> Holly.....hello :hi: *says in quiet voice so MIL doesn't hear* :shhh:
> 
> Emandi...some pretty impressive OPK's...glad you "enjoyed" them :winkwink:
> 
> So...any of you lovelies on the verge of testing actually done it yet??? Moomin my dear.....we are all particularly interested in your update....sooooooooooooo?????? :shrug:
> 
> Anyway.....:hugs: to everyone tonight/this morning/this afternoon....OH is making dinner now and I think I'm going to have a chat with my sis' in Canada tonight by the magic of webcam...a perfect Sunday :thumbup: Hope your Sunday's are all going your way too.
> 
> x

I could have sworn your baby-gaga.com ticker was new... perhaps I've been wildly unobservant and foody to have only paid attention to the fruit ticker. :haha: In any case, it is lovely. :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

moomin where is our update missy??


----------



## Mollykins

*HOLLY!!!*

Hello.:tease:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:

I am soooo sorry i've not been on to update u all today! Please forgive me! :hugs:

Truth is i just don't know what's going on today! I'm still getting pains like AF but all throuh the night i only had as much on the pad as yesterday! Think i said it was about 3/4 of a teaspoon?!
And i changed my pad this morning and keep checking it all day and so far i've only had about az traspoon full of dark/old looking blood! :dohh: But when i wipe there is old/brown looking blood on the toilet paper :shrug:! 
I would of thought that if it was the proper start of AF then it would be red fresh blood by today? As usually i get dark/old blood first (which would of been yesterday) and by today and over night i get the fresh red blood!!?? :dohh:!!!

I'm going to have a hot bath tonight which will bring on AF as it always does! And if she still hasn't shown properly by tomorrow then i will by a proper test... probably a cheapie just to confirm either way whats going on!! :shrug:

Hope all my lovelies are ok? :kiss::kiss::kiss::thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Last nights FrankenSoup dinner. I believe I am going to stick with the name FrankenSoup... it's official. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







FrankenSoup.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## want2bamum86

ok i feel weird 2nite


----------



## Mollykins

All's well on my end Moomin... it's still sounding good for you! :hugs: I can't wait for tomorrow!! :dance: :headspin:


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> I am soooo sorry i've not been on to update u all today! Please forgive me! :hugs:
> 
> Truth is i just don't know what's going on today! I'm still getting pains like AF but all throuh the night i only had as much on the pad as yesterday! Think i said it was about 3/4 of a teaspoon?!
> And i changed my pad this morning and keep checking it all day and so far i've only had about az traspoon full of dark/old looking blood! :dohh: But when i wipe there is old/brown looking blood on the toilet paper :shrug:!
> I would of thought that if it was the proper start of AF then it would be red fresh blood by today? As usually i get dark/old blood first (which would of been yesterday) and by today and over night i get the fresh red blood!!?? :dohh:!!!
> 
> I'm going to have a hot bath tonight which will bring on AF as it always does! And if she still hasn't shown properly by tomorrow then i will by a proper test... probably a cheapie just to confirm either way whats going on!! :shrug:
> 
> Hope all my lovelies are ok? :kiss::kiss::kiss::thumbup:

:hugs: hun, um i dont really know whats going on in there with your af i was feeling real positive for you huns, i hope its a breakthrough bleed and not af and that you still may get your BFP x x


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> ok i feel weird 2nite

Why hun:wacko: did you get a test?:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

no shop didnt have them but i feel like af is on way


----------



## want2bamum86

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> I am soooo sorry i've not been on to update u all today! Please forgive me! :hugs:
> 
> Truth is i just don't know what's going on today! I'm still getting pains like AF but all throuh the night i only had as much on the pad as yesterday! Think i said it was about 3/4 of a teaspoon?!
> And i changed my pad this morning and keep checking it all day and so far i've only had about az traspoon full of dark/old looking blood! :dohh: But when i wipe there is old/brown looking blood on the toilet paper :shrug:!
> I would of thought that if it was the proper start of AF then it would be red fresh blood by today? As usually i get dark/old blood first (which would of been yesterday) and by today and over night i get the fresh red blood!!?? :dohh:!!!
> 
> I'm going to have a hot bath tonight which will bring on AF as it always does! And if she still hasn't shown properly by tomorrow then i will by a proper test... probably a cheapie just to confirm either way whats going on!! :shrug:
> 
> Hope all my lovelies are ok? :kiss::kiss::kiss::thumbup:

i have the same but only when i wipe nothin on pad af stay away from us xx


----------



## addie25

*Sara:* I would not use the soft cups if it did that. I hope you feel ok. 

OMGGGGGGGGGG I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THE CHUNKY MONKEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I AM GOING TO TRY TO PUT IT ON RT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yayayayay i got it on.well hubby got it on it is sooooooo cute *sara*!!!!! I think it will bring us good luck!!!!


----------



## want2bamum86

i want one sob sob


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> no shop didnt have them but i feel like af is on way

:nope::hugs:im sorry want2bamum hate the stupid witch i will get my absent one to write to yours and tell her to visit her for 9mths on holiday x


----------



## want2bamum86

i hope she dnt come but she prob will


----------



## new mummy2010

my chinky is here yom yom must eat girls


----------



## want2bamum86

gotta feed bby aint ya hehe xxx


----------



## addie25

GINGE: My mom also has no clue about ttc it just happened for her and I also tried showing her my chart and she was so cute she goes. OH WELL HONEY THAT LOOKS GREAT YOU HAVE A VERY NICE CHART!!!!!!!!!

SARA: Smart not to tell pple about ttc bc yes you are announcing that you are having a lot of sex. With a French mother who is overly open to share her thoughts she tells me to go home and make her a grandbaby now. Or if I cant go over she goes OOOOOOOO ok HAVE FUN. And one time my aunt told me to keep my legs up after! Sometimes they ask me if I tried today. It's like they are asking me if I had sex!!!! I wish I didnt tell anyone! 

Emandi: Thank you I will post tomorrow what my doc says. Hopefully he calls tomorrow and not Tuesday! 

Molly:We did it 3 days in a row as well during ovulation. My doc says every other day is better however, if the male has no count issue with his sperm its not bad to do it every day. I stick to every other day until its O time.

FirstBaby: Chat with us we will help this 2ww go fast! I hope this is your BFP your def in! Also, yes I want to know the sex as sooooooooon as I can!

Moomin: It sounds good that is brown blood! I have everything crossed for your BFP!!!! 


As for me I am getting dull cramps and back hurts on and off but no other kinds of symptoms. I am anxious about the call tomorrow from my doc since the test was taken so early! If I did blood test at 12 dpo I would be excited because it would be 100 percent accurate. Now I have to hear neg possible and that may not be true and Ill be upset for nothing. I think Ill be on clomid again next month tho and it didn't happen this month. I have no symptoms that are very telling like bb's hurting or anything. My chunky monkey will give me good luck next cycle tho if this is not the cycle. Its sooooo cute!


----------



## addie25

hmm duno y it didn't change your names to a color and just put the code??????


----------



## want2bamum86

i am so cold lol


----------



## addie25

want2bemum: U have some patience. I would be going to another store and hunting till I found a HPT to take!


----------



## want2bamum86

i dnt really wanna test


----------



## new mummy2010

yom yom x factor now xx


----------



## mummyApril

i dont think im goin to get that BFP this month :(


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't want to but OH does, I'm really not bothered what I have but i've seen how hard labour is and I think, personally finding out whether my baby is a boy or girl will kind of make it more bearable! Like it just would... But that's the only thing we talk about babies because I get too excited about something that might not happen!


----------



## new mummy2010

why is that mummyapril?


----------



## addie25

April: What happened to make you think you wont get your bfp???


----------



## Sarachka

I'll want to find out the gender but I just asked OH and he said he doesn't know. I bet he will! I'm one of those a-type personalities who has to know every piece of information available and plan accordingly. Plus I've been squirrelling money away into an ISA for the last 7 yrs to make a gorgeous nursery ... Which will NOT be unisex!

Ps Jaynie I was going to ask this same question today. Great minds eh?


----------



## Mollykins

Agreed, what's going on it that TTC brain of yours MummyApril?


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha... That's funny, I kind of like unisex nurseries... Yellows and greens, I'm not in to the pink/blue thing and also I think I might change my mind!! I think I could want to know, I just like the idea of not knowing... I'll share your great mind sarachka :) 

Mummyapril I'd also like to know why you think you are out?! Have you seen aunt flo? 

I'm already hating this 2 ww... My whole personality changes :doh: I read non stop... I mean I'm 1dpo and I want to know!! Ridiculous.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:( tested for the benefit of you ladies and :bfn: as I expected and snow white too! so at this dpo i say i'm out and on to the next cycle when :witch: arrives! On a better note my CBFM arrived today along with my tiara for the wedding :D


----------



## mummyApril

since this morning had absolutely no symptoms, apart from cm and an occasionaly twinge, but i had so many symptoms and now nothing :( maybe im just looking into it too much


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha... That's funny, I kind of like unisex nurseries... Yellows and greens, I'm not in to the pink/blue thing and also I think I might change my mind!! I think I could want to know, I just like the idea of not knowing... I'll share your great mind sarachka :)
> 
> Mummyapril I'd also like to know why you think you are out?! Have you seen aunt flo?
> 
> I'm already hating this 2 ww... My whole personality changes :doh: I read non stop... I mean I'm 1dpo and I want to know!! Ridiculous.

I was intent, when I found out my 1st DD was a girl, that she would NOT be all in pink and super girly, etc. I was about 8.5-9 months pregnant and all of the sudden, EVERYTHING had pink on it. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Ginge: 11dpo is still very early some pple do not get it till after AF is due. Actually a lot of pple don't. I hear a lot of pple saying at 13 dpo nothing and then 14dpo BAM 2 lines! Don't give up hope.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah you gotta have pma, I agree but I also think it's good for us to be 1-realistic and 2-listen to our bodies! Ginge will know best, and if she is preggo i'm sure she'll be in the same state when/if af doesn't show... Know what I mean?

Molly! My sister did the same thing with her DD! Everything she had was pink, not so much now she's a toddler but she definitely did the same thing as you!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok my lovelies.... I'm off to :sleep: now as i just feel :cry::wacko: as i wanna know what's going on and i am thinking even more that i'm out now as i'm getting strong AF cramps and i've just got this feeling that i'm going to get my hopes up only to find that tomorrow morning/evening that i'm out! :cry:

Still if i am out at least i will know what's going on and i can go on to my first cycle of 'technically' NTNP! I say 'technically' because last night Dave said to me that he will be :happydance: when it happens and 'if it happens in the next few months then it happens'... and he then went on to say that we can 'still have lots of regular :sex: but just without all the "sticks and tests" - his words! :haha:. By "sticks and tests" he means OPK's and HPT's. I think really he wants a :baby: as much as i do but he just doesn't want all the pressure of OPK's and HPT's and seeing :bfn:'s! Which has made it a lot more clearer for me as i thought he would say that we should NOT :sex: around O because we don't want a :baby: while we are still at his mum and dads! But he said basically he wants to carry on doing what we are doing but he doesn't want to be "in the know" as much as he was (I.E. me showing him my pos OPK's and and any HPT's that are :bfn:! :haha:)

Right that's my essay outta the way for tonight! :haha::blush:

:sleep: well my :friends:

Catch up tomorrow! :flower: May not be till later in the day as i will be at work! But i'll defo be catching up!:flower:

Love to u all and :hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

I am about to keel over into my soft bed:sleep: My day in brief;
An hours walk into a nearby town this morning (where I had another ride on another merry-go-round:happydance:) hot chocolate in a café, home and straight onto my mountain bike for a spin in the forest, arrived home covered in mud and MIL was already there, MIL duties until 6pm (including flashing my boobs at my willy twirling DH behind her back:winkwink:) then to friends for a drink and nibbles this evening.

I've had a speed read through;

*Firstbaby* I thought I'd keep the surprise for the sex but after the 12 week scan I stumbled across a site called InGender and Nub Theory (you can Google it!)and spent hours and hours analysing my scan photos with the ladies there to see what it was, girl or boy.:blush: So at the next scan we found out to liberate me from my obsessing! And then I kind of went lilac about everything, trying to avoid the pink but wanting to celebrate "girly" nonetheless- since DH has two sons we were soooo excited!!

*Emandi* nothing like a couple of beauties like those opks of yours to get you back into some "casual" ttc-ing!:haha:

I AM IN SUCH POO TIME ZONE as well as being an early to bed monster so I will have to love you and leave you for tonight:cry: Moomin and want2Bmum, and any others waiting to test, I send you lots of :dust: and :witch: repellent for tonight:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

O day is expected on Wednesday and we dtd this morning but OH is feeling poorly and I'm not sure how long it's going to last. So planning ahead... if we are not able to dtd again before O... will we have a chance?? What do you lovely turtles think?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I'm glad you have a lovely, although busy, day today. :thumbup: We have been lazy people here with OH being out of sorts. My oldest DD is cuddling up with OH on the couch now talking it him of his "whiskers" and how they are like a cactus in the desert then she said to him, "You know that corn snakes are in the desert too?" :haha: So cute. 

Sleep well my :friends:


----------



## MoominMumma

Hiya ladies!

Sorry but I'm back again! :haha:

Ok so I've just been to check again and since I last said how much was on my pad... It's stayed the same amount! No more! But I just went to loo and wiped (it was only a wee :haha:) and there was watery looking brown old blood on the paper again!

So my question is how come it's on the paper but not much is getting on the pad? I've read somewhere that if u are pg and u wee there can be some old blood in your wee but not much on your pad?! And u can also have browny discharge on your pad? Sorry tmi! 
Now I'm wondering even more now if this is what I'm having? :wacko:

What do u ladies think? 

Xxx


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha... That's funny, I kind of like unisex nurseries... Yellows and greens, I'm not in to the pink/blue thing and also I think I might change my mind!! I think I could want to know, I just like the idea of not knowing... I'll share your great mind sarachka :)
> 
> Mummyapril I'd also like to know why you think you are out?! Have you seen aunt flo?
> 
> I'm already hating this 2 ww... My whole personality changes :doh: I read non stop... I mean I'm 1dpo and I want to know!! Ridiculous.

Jaynie, we found out expecting Emily. I agree with Molly-I don't want to call baby 'it'. I definitely want to know again.
And I like unisex, greens and yellows too :thumbup:.


----------



## want2bamum86

moomin i have exactly the same atm nuffin on pad only wen i wipe


----------



## emandi

x-ginge-x said:


> :( tested for the benefit of you ladies and :bfn: as I expected and snow white too! so at this dpo i say i'm out and on to the next cycle when :witch: arrives! On a better note my CBFM arrived today along with my tiara for the wedding :D

Sorry about your :bfn: :hugs:. I think there is still chance, but you probably know better. 
Glad you got your precious CBFM toy :thumbup:. 
Can you post pic of your tiara?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I will post a picture tmorro as my pc is off nd I'm using my iPod ATM :)


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- Are you feeling better lovey?


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> I will post a picture tmorro as my pc is off nd I'm using my iPod ATM :)

Yay for pictures!! :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Emandi- Are you feeling better lovey?

Hellooooo Molly :flower:, no, not really. Stomach is still playing up. Stopped taking all vitamins, eating sensibly, ... no improvement so far. 

Hope your DH will be well enough to :sex:. Did you say you should O on wednesday? When is he out of town again? Hope not so soon.
Mine is working so much right now I see him most of the time for about 20 mins before he goes to work :nope:. Not sure if we'll manage another session :shrug:.


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. Well just got up from a nap (had my DH nap with me) Now we are going to the mall to xmas shop! I also have to get a few outfits for myself for our family reunion next week! Any excuse to get new clothes!:thumbup: I will be back later to check on all of you.

Moomin: It sounds like preg symptoms. That is how some people start their AF tho but if you do not usually start ur AF that way then thats a good sign. It is hard that Preg symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar. Hang in there.


----------



## emandi

Off to bed, good night and sleep well.
And have a lots of :sex: fun. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Emandi- Are you feeling better lovey?
> 
> Hellooooo Molly :flower:, no, not really. Stomach is still playing up. Stopped taking all vitamins, eating sensibly, ... no improvement so far.
> 
> Hope your DH will be well enough to :sex:. Did you say you should O on wednesday? When is he out of town again? Hope not so soon.
> Mine is working so much right now I see him most of the time for about 20 mins before he goes to work :nope:. Not sure if we'll manage another session :shrug:.Click to expand...

I am supposed to O on Tuesday or Wednesday. I had some O pain yesterday for a short time and today I did a cervical check and it was high, open, wet :blush: I know some people *cough* Holly *cough* do not put much stock in cp but... I am a cervical check-aholic. :haha: 

My OH came home Friday and told me that he had good news (best news in my opinion but!) he is going to be working in town for the next two weeks and then on the third week (the week between Christmas and New Year) he is taking that WHOLE week off. :dance: 

I hope you and your OH caught the eggy this time. FX :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Emandi! :hugs2:


----------



## mummyApril

im feeling very empty stomach like right now possible symptom?


----------



## mummyApril

MoominMumma said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Sorry but I'm back again! :haha:
> 
> Ok so I've just been to check again and since I last said how much was on my pad... It's stayed the same amount! No more! But I just went to loo and wiped (it was only a wee :haha:) and there was watery looking brown old blood on the paper again!
> 
> So my question is how come it's on the paper but not much is getting on the pad? I've read somewhere that if u are pg and u wee there can be some old blood in your wee but not much on your pad?! And u can also have browny discharge on your pad? Sorry tmi!
> Now I'm wondering even more now if this is what I'm having? :wacko:
> 
> What do u ladies think?
> 
> Xxx

i think you may have a BFP on the way :) x


----------



## want2bamum86

mummyApril said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Sorry but I'm back again! :haha:
> 
> Ok so I've just been to check again and since I last said how much was on my pad... It's stayed the same amount! No more! But I just went to loo and wiped (it was only a wee :haha:) and there was watery looking brown old blood on the paper again!
> 
> So my question is how come it's on the paper but not much is getting on the pad? I've read somewhere that if u are pg and u wee there can be some old blood in your wee but not much on your pad?! And u can also have browny discharge on your pad? Sorry tmi!
> Now I'm wondering even more now if this is what I'm having? :wacko:
> 
> What do u ladies think?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> i think you may have a BFP on the way :) xClick to expand...

i have exactly the same


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies

I hope you have had a fab sunday, I am just back from seeing jeff wayne's war of the worlds at the 02 .....I quite enjoyed it !!

anyhow......just waiting for :witch: to go and we can get back to some old fashioned fun ! 

Molly I havent seen you on the thread for a whild :hi:

hey holly you still waiting to scare me :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

evening ladies :flower:

another busy weekend under my belt, and i see i have missed a lot. I tried to keep up on my phone, but it proved to be too much. :dohh: Time to catch up and comments to follow :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> evening ladies :flower:
> 
> another busy weekend under my belt, and i see i have missed a lot. I tried to keep up on my phone, but it proved to be too much. :dohh: Time to catch up and comments to follow :thumbup:

good luck hun ! I am really struggling to keep upb:blush:


----------



## want2bamum86

ok feel weird feel bit sick but ummm dunno y lol boobs still really sore hmmmm


----------



## addie25

want2beamum: when do you plan to test?

Molly:It's great that your hubby gets a week off!:thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

addie ummm never lol


----------



## addie25

LOL are you going to be on the show I didn't know I was pregnant where they go into labor and are like no no im not pregnant LOL


----------



## addie25

I really hope this is it 4 u. Remind me did you miss your period yet?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night turtles and myrtles alike will check in in the morning xx


----------



## want2bamum86

yep lol no i just waiting bit longer as wen i go loo n wipe i have brown on paper like old blood so dunno if il get af


----------



## want2bamum86

i am 3 days late


----------



## addie25

Well good luck when you do eventually test. I really think by now it will show a pos if your pregnant being 3 days late.


----------



## want2bamum86

im just scared of testing lol


----------



## addie25

What are you scared of?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- We must keep missing each other. :( 

Addie- Thanks! I'm pretty excited about it. He'll be in town when I test. :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

bfp then mc again n bfn coz that will upset me as really wanna b a mum n give oh a child


----------



## Mollykins

AF is due on the 30th but I think I'll wait until the 31st to test. It's be a nice way to start on the New Year eh? :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

want2bemum: I understand that. Maybe going to see your doctor would be helpful and letting him give you a preg test so you can get checked that day so you feel better about the pregnancy if you are pregnant.


----------



## want2bamum86

i think i will ddo that hun x


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a good plan.

Molly will you really be able to wait till after AF is due to test?????


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Molly will you really be able to wait till after AF is due to test?????

:haha: I forget, you are new here. :winkwink: This is my 18 month TTC and I've learned patience. :coffee: I also have a loop hole in that "rule", if I feel something VERY VERY convincing in the realm of pg symptoms then I will test BUT it HAS to be convincing. :haha:


----------



## addie25

I wish I could learn patience but I CANT! :dohh: I will be testing tomorrow again 10dpo. I just keep thinking what if I would have gotten the BFP and I didn't test then I would not have been happy that day about the BFP.:haha:


----------



## addie25

Has anyone heard of the bleach test to tell if your pregnant. What is it?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I wish I could learn patience but I CANT! :dohh: I will be testing tomorrow again 10dpo. I just keep thinking what if I would have gotten the BFP and I didn't test then I would not have been happy that day about the BFP.:haha:

I understand, really I do. It was a gradual thing for me. I kept putting my testing days back... I'll start testing at 8 dpo or 9 dpo... etc. You get the point. :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

https://www.thepregnancytester.com/ Go to this site its funny!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning ladies!
I'm drive-by-posting.....got back from another beautiful water birth at 2am and off to check Friday's baby now. Lovely birth yesterday on a farm down the south coast. The type where the directions are "the yellow house on the last hill" :haha: Glad we had a 4x4 to get us there and it was POURING on the way back so took us about 2 hours to get home

Off to check a babe and her mom's boobs......see you later


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies.... Looks like we had a busy night... I tried like Newbie to keep up on the phone but it's too hard. I :brat: :brat: want to live in the new house NOW! :brat: that way I can keep up whenever i'd like! 

:hi: trinity... Good morning :coffee: my parents in law are having a stove fitted today in time for christmas i'm excited because I will be living here for christmas so that will be nice :) 

I'm symptom spotting and have a theory, that symptoms are easier to find post o for several reasons, my main one is that progesterone presents symptoms and your LP is dominated by progesterone as is pregnancy. Now i've said this before but mother nature is a bitch. 

I'm also working today... Again. I'm only offering my overtime services on wednesday this week. Felt like even though the shifts are short I was there nearly every day last week and would rather do a few longer shifts than work everyday for 4 hours... So i'm offering a full day Wednesday, 20 hours earns me enough money...

Anyone got good plans for today? Newbie how come you didn't catch up? Moomin please fill us in, I imagine you will know more this morning about :witch: vs :bfp: 

Molly I never got to talk yesterday about your concerns re: O, I think you will be fine, if it were me i'd be desperate for one more and if your OH is ill, this could be hard to achieve! But i'm sure a 'santa baby' outfit would do it ;)

Want2beamum. I hope you are ok, whatever the outcome. I admire your strength and I only look at your tickers to know you have lots of it. Lots of :dust: coming to you from me and I do hope that this is your :bfp:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: trinity

Forgot to say that your job sounds so rewarding, and what a way to throw you in to the deep end with your m/c... You are very brave, you moms outdo me a million times over with strength when it comes to ttc... 

Molly you too, I would have been committed with 18 months ttc. FACT.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

I've just had a lovely lie in:cloud9: Since LO didn't go to sleep until 9.30 last night after thoroughly enjoying herself at our friends she woke up at 9 this morning! I did have to cancel one of our "Special Adventures" we had to Paris though, since time would have been too tight. Plus I want to make my 3 little pig puppets today...and have a bit of quiet BnB time:hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Morning my Turtles! :hi:

I have an update.... I've STOPPED bleeding!!?!! :wacko:... Well just been to check and from about 5.30am to now there is a tiny very watery light brown 'streak' :shrug: and there is hardly anything there when I wipe now! :shrug: 

Need your help!!! WTF is going on? Should I :test:? What do I tell Dave? Coz I told him AF was here and now I dunno what to say?! :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im feeling very empty stomach like right now possible symptom?

For me personally and my little tummy I would never trust that as a symptom, but I am a hungry munchkin https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gif

Gosh I am a symptoms cynic aren't I? Not many things get an official 'passed as symptom' stamp from me do they? 

Should I be more lenient *Molly*? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/faucheuse.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Morning my Turtles! :hi:
> 
> I have an update.... I've STOPPED bleeding!!?!! :wacko:... Well just been to check and from about 5.30am to now there is a tiny very watery light brown 'streak' :shrug: and there is hardly anything there when I wipe now! :shrug:
> 
> Need your help!!! WTF is going on? Should I :test:? What do I tell Dave? Coz I told him AF was here and now I dunno what to say?! :shrug:
> 
> Xxx

:test: my lovely.:hugs:
Otherwise you will agonise and visit the loo every 5 seconds and wonder whether you should :test: or not!
On an frer it would certainly show by now, and you had a faint line 2 days ago no?.....:flower:
We are here with you:hugs2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

remind me how many dpo you are moomin?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :( tested for the benefit of you ladies and :bfn: as I expected and snow white too! so at this dpo i say i'm out and on to the next cycle when :witch: arrives! On a better note my CBFM arrived today along with my tiara for the wedding :D
> 
> Sorry about your :bfn: :hugs:. I think there is still chance, but you probably know better.
> Glad you got your precious CBFM toy :thumbup:.
> Can you post pic of your tiara?Click to expand...

Emandi has said it all for me Ginge :hugs: Tiara pic please:flower: Where did you get it? I have one from Accessorize for my big day, I'm wondering if that is 'special' enough!:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> want2bemum: I understand that. Maybe going to see your doctor would be helpful and letting him give you a preg test so you can get checked that day so you feel better about the pregnancy if you are pregnant.

I agree with addie, and understand you'd be scared. I was paranoid when I fell pregnant again after only _one_ mc. Have the docs given you a reason for your mcs? You might need progesterone in the early stages to support it or something?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- We must keep missing each other. :(
> 
> Addie- Thanks! I'm pretty excited about it. He'll be in town when I test. :thumbup:

She's elusive that Crunchie character Molly. But you know something, I went to her visitor's page and there she was, her frankenfeet up, tucking into a big box of chocolates with a glass of sherry.:munch::wine: And she hadn't invited us!!!!:growlmad:

Hope your :sick:DH is better soon:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka* I had sex with DH last night (not fertile=empty sex:haha:) and for the first time in about 3 months ttc thoughts momentarily left my head and I stopped seeing DH as a kind of sperm dispenser whilst doing the deed. So it _is_ possible!!


----------



## mummyApril

Hi everyone just thought i would let you know that i got a BFN this morning :/ 11 dpo i think im out wishing you all the luck for a x mas BFP :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Hi everyone just thought i would let you know that i got a BFN this morning :/ 11 dpo i think im out wishing you all the luck for a x mas BFP :) x

Sorry April :hugs: 

PMA for the next cycle a new year, a new baby and new beginnings (this is what i'll say when/if I get another :bfn:)

:hi: holly! Have a lovely bnb day :cry: I have to work :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just thought i would let you know that i got a BFN this morning :/ 11 dpo i think im out wishing you all the luck for a x mas BFP :) x
> 
> Sorry April :hugs:
> 
> PMA for the next cycle a new year, a new baby and new beginnings (this is what i'll say when/if I get another :bfn:)
> 
> :hi: holly! Have a lovely bnb day :cry: I have to work :cry:Click to expand...

thankyou :) fingers crossed for all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Hi everyone just thought i would let you know that i got a BFN this morning :/ 11 dpo i think im out wishing you all the luck for a x mas BFP :) x

That sucks:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just thought i would let you know that i got a BFN this morning :/ 11 dpo i think im out wishing you all the luck for a x mas BFP :) x
> 
> Sorry April :hugs:
> 
> PMA for the next cycle a new year, a new baby and new beginnings (this is what i'll say when/if I get another :bfn:)
> 
> :hi: holly! Have a lovely bnb day :cry: I have to work :cry:Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm onto my 2nd cup of BnB tea:coffee:, kind of hoping moomin would be back with NEWS
Goodluck at work today:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Hi everyone just thought i would let you know that i got a BFN this morning :/ 11 dpo i think im out wishing you all the luck for a x mas BFP :) x

Do you have long cycles? ie is it a long wait until your next go?! It really is like playing bingo!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/bingo.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, I'm off to do some puppet making.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/2975_gif.gif Procrastination is the thief of time


----------



## HollyMonkey

God there are some nutters out there, 15 kids are being held hostage in a nursery in France at the moment, a 17yr old with swords- WTF? God willing it won't come to a bloody end.


----------



## want2bamum86

im out af got me crying soooooo much


----------



## addie25

Wanttobeamum: I am sooooooooo sorry. We are here for you!!!!


Ladies, I am trying so hard not to get excited I mean soooo hard. I took a hpt today and it had a very very very faint pinkish line. (10dpo)VERYYYYY faint. That is why I am not considering it a BFP bc 4 all I know it was an evap. It came up in 2 minuties! I do not know what to think bc this test says sometimes it gives false positives bc it is very sensitive. I am going to test tomorrow again and see if it gets darker. I just don't want to get excited bc the test says it gives false sometimes and it was very very faint.

I didn't even show DH bc it was so light and he wuda given it no thought. Do you think at 10dpo I can take one that says pregnant/not pregnant???? I was thinking of taking one when I got home?????? Or is it 2 early for that and it wudnt b 1st morning urine? Oh I really hope it was not an evap or a false light positive. I mean its very light but has pink to it not clear. UGHHHH I just want a straight answer!

Hope everyone has a great day! Ill be back later!:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey addie .... We need pics and we need them now !!!!


Sherry is always plentiful in my home .... Come in ladies and put your feet up ! 

Come on moominmomma... I need a pic from you !!!

By the way I have decided I am going to have have a 28 day cycle this month just by the power or pma
.... Take that crazy cycles !!!!

Holly that sounds awful .... Sometimes the world seems such an awful place ! Xxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

My tiara is from eBay and will upload a pic when I turn on the pc but I'm rethreading some of the organza bags I've received as they don't close properly


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just thought i would let you know that i got a BFN this morning :/ 11 dpo i think im out wishing you all the luck for a x mas BFP :) x
> 
> Do you have long cycles? ie is it a long wait until your next go?! It really is like playing bingo!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/bingo.gifClick to expand...

yeah well i ovulate early im due around 22-24th im bit confused at mo lol but i def think im out all symptoms i had from 3dpo-10dpo have gone :(


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *Sarachka* I had sex with DH last night (not fertile=empty sex:haha:) and for the first time in about 3 months ttc thoughts momentarily left my head and I stopped seeing DH as a kind of sperm dispenser whilst doing the deed. So it _is_ possible!!

Haha glad you enjoyed your non fertile but awesome sex. We did it 3 times yesterday!! It's been a while since we had a hatric. And I think as of today I AM IN MY FERTILE PERIOD!!!! 

Holly jeez I hope that standoff in the nursery ends without any injuries. How awful. Do you remember dunblane? Terrible. 

Well I'm off work ill today. I woke up at about 5 am with a panic attack which produced an upset stomach and puking. I covered up the panic part to OH and just made out that I must have a stomach bug. The slight disagreement we had on Saturday/Sunday am really shook me up but he said all the right things to me today and sorta asked me to marry him! He's Muslim and wants us to go to the mosque and be married under Islamic law. I'm going to so some research. 

Holly you must show us the puppets. 

Addie!! How exciting!! When wil you test again??

Moomin - you better being peeing on a frer as I type!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Really sorry for the slow reply girls! Unfortunately I'm at work as we speak! :dohh: as much as I would love to POAS I can't till I finish work and get a hpt!

Thing is I am only getting a cheapie for now as we don't have much money till weds when Dave gets paid! But I will see what happens with tonights cheapie and if I get a line then I will be off my till so fast on Wednesday to get an FRER that I will be in poll position on the F1 track! :haha:

*Holly*- I'm 12dpo today! 

Do u all think I will get a line? And would it be the faintest of faint lines? Or would it be easily seen as in will it be seen on a pic?

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

12 dpo is a good day for a line!


----------



## Sarachka

If you're gonna get a cheapie get superdrug!!


----------



## MoominMumma

:thumbup: thanks hun! I wanna test nooow! And I know I gotta wait till after work and I'm desperate! Lol! Do u think I will get a proper line on a cheapie? As I've heard that they get really bad evaps? :dohh:

How u feeling now? :flower:

Xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Addie! Pictures pleeez!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> If you're gonna get a cheapie get superdrug!!

Okies I will hun! :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:SARACHKA! IT'S OFFICIAL! YOU DO NOT LOVE ME! NO SPARKLY FOR ME! I'M GOING TO GO CRY NOW!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sarachka

TRINITY! my beloved South African friend. I DO love you. I just have a terrible memory. I often joke I had ADD and sometimes I'm not sure it is a joke!

I will use my sick day to make you da bestest sparkly the world has ever seen!!!!


----------



## addie25

I am at work now ladies I will ask my hubby how to post picture when I get home. Andd maybe my doc will call me during the day to tell me if the blood test detected anything at 8dpo. I really hope this is it. I showed someone at work and she can see the line its faint but its there. I hope its not false bc that test does say it detects really low levels and sometimes gives false. I am not thinking its a positive till I can see it darker! It's super light but there.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm feeling a lot better now thanks. I've heard about more evaps on FRERs than superdrug. SD is £4.99 for two I think. Lots of ladies on here rave about them and wont trust any other tests. I *think* they are 10miu


----------



## Sarachka

Addie is it pink or blue dye?


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADDDIIIIEEEE!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

If it's pink line showing after only 2 mins I'm putting my euros on it being a real positive.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sarachka you poor sausage you.:hugs: Hope you're feeling better:flower:

Am having a break from the puppet heads, and must take LO out in this lovely sunshine before it goes down, get ourselves some vitamin D!

Moomin I will be back...hold that wee....:rolleyes:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Imma go poas my wee should be fine smu but it's a £land cheapie at 25miu so if it's neg @ 12dpo im not pregnant and get to mess with my monitor.


----------



## Sarachka

Go ginge go!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TRINITY! my beloved South African friend. I DO love you. I just have a terrible memory. I often joke I had ADD and sometimes I'm not sure it is a joke!
> 
> I will use my sick day to make you da bestest sparkly the world has ever seen!!!!

Thank you! :hugs: I suddenly feel very loved again :)

I'm pooped! Did a postnatal check and some grocery (and book :happydance: ) shopping. Cooked dinner for tonight and tomorrow night (in case I get called out - got 2 more moms imminent) and have the onion marmalade bubbling on the stove. I'm meant to be going with MIL and the boys to a dolphins and carols by candlelight thing tonight but I am too dead. DH will have to go instead. Pity


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Imma go poas my wee should be fine smu but it's a £land cheapie at 25miu so if it's neg @ 12dpo im not pregnant and get to mess with my monitor.

Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: Sarachka, Trini, jaynie, addie, crunchie, holly, moomin, ging, want2bemum

looks like this thread just got super exciting! Addie, I'm with Holly, I think u are pregnant girlie! :happydance:

I meant to come back and comment after catching up yesterday, but I was at my mom's house at the time and everyone kept trying to hold conversations with me as I'm trying to read all the posts that I've missed so I decided to cut my BnB time short as it was clear that they would continue to bother me until I gave them my undivided attention :growlmad: Actually got annoyed with them. The nerve of them trying to spend time with me when I come over to visit! :haha: Anywho, I'm back at work this morning so i should be able to stay plugged in to you ladies today.

I will be checking back to hear updates from moomin, and ging, and of course addie. Take care lovelies. I think I'm now in my TWW :argh:


----------



## Sarachka

Here you go, better late than never, right?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sqm.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok Ok Ok so I tested :wacko: not sure if theres a line. I think I have line eye!


Spoiler









:haha: also included tiara pic!


----------



## Sarachka

sorry dude, I don;t see anything but it IS early still.

Who could be sad with such a gorgeous sparkly tiara?! When is the big day??


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> sorry dude, I don;t see anything but it IS early still.
> 
> Who could be sad with such a gorgeous sparkly tiara?! When is the big day??

October next year :) i have been rethreading some of the ribbon in my favour bags because they messed up :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

sarachka said:


> here you go, better late than never, right?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sqm.gif

oooh! It's beautiful!!!! Thank you!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newbie, looks like we're on the same cycle day. When are you testing? 
I'll forgive you last night :hugs: 

:hugs: to you too sarachka... I hate being sick, it's my worse form of illness... I could be in for a bumpy ride :doh: I hope I don't get the morning sickness, sickness makes me cry!

Work was sh*te, I went for a job as an online shopper 16 hours a week so I could look for a full time job more relevant to my degree. They offered me a 12 hour a week job shelf stacking, and I really didn't fancy shelf stacking. My friends work there and said it's ok do more work for another department last week I did time on checkouts and mixed it up a bit. This week, because I prefer it and I almost worry about lugging stuff about and lifting things whilst ttc, I offered my services to the checkout ladies. They took my offer of Wednesday and I took theirs of an extra 5 on Friday because it's all money isn't it... My boss who barely knows me asked me to do extra time stacking shelves and I said no (this is overtime, bear in mind) and explained about checkouts... He flipped and said 'no, no you can't do that just abandon ship near Christmas' I'm so annoyed at him. So now, if I want overtime I have to do it on his department! So now cause i'm me I really want to be stubborn enough to say no but I do want more money... Sigh. Sorry for the essay.


----------



## want2bamum86

ok girls can i have abit of advice my af is usualy really really heavey but isreally realy light i mean hardly anything tbh has ne1 else ever hd this b4


----------



## Mrs Davies

:) Good Luck :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> 12 dpo is a good day for a line!

Agreed


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry want2beamum I have had this sometimes my af is light for a day and then starts but I've also never been pregnant... After last month when I had promising pink spitting 7dpo and :bfn: I share the distrust of bleeding/spotting on this thread...


----------



## firstbaby25

12dpo is when I test. I believe it's a good day for a line ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> TRINITY! my beloved South African friend. I DO love you. I just have a terrible memory. I often joke I had ADD and sometimes I'm not sure it is a joke!
> 
> I will use my sick day to make you da bestest sparkly the world has ever seen!!!!
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I suddenly feel very loved again :)
> 
> I'm pooped! Did a postnatal check and some grocery (and book :happydance: ) shopping. Cooked dinner for tonight and tomorrow night (in case I get called out - got 2 more moms imminent) and have the onion marmalade bubbling on the stove. I'm meant to be going with MIL and the boys to a dolphins and carols by candlelight thing tonight but I am too dead. DH will have to go instead. PityClick to expand...

What a beautiful new sparkly you have Trinitymom:thumbup: Now there's a South African speciality to rival bunny chow, dolphins and carols by candlelight! It is a pity you can't go:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm a bit miffed that none of you have commented on my marriage news! Stop peeing on stuff and gimme attention!!

https://static.gotsmile.net/images/2010/11/08/attention-whore3.jpg_1289229977.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Oops double post. Really am being a post whore


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sorry want2beamum I have had this sometimes my af is light for a day and then starts but I've also never been pregnant... After last month when I had promising pink spitting 7dpo and :bfn: I share the distrust of bleeding/spotting on this thread...

if you had pink spitting firstbaby I'd be a little worried:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Thank you sweets :hugs: 18 months is a long to time to be sure. My poor OH almost called in sick to work... he probably should have but he usually will not... even if he needs too. Hopefully I can baby him when he gets home and perhaps "convince" him he's not TOO poorly. :haha: Oh I'm an awful woman. :blush: 

Trin- You have an amazing job and as Jaynie said, SO rewarding! :thumbup: Oh and if I come over, will you make me pap en sous?? Puh-lease?

Moomin- Are you serious??? TEST! :test: TEST! :test: My goodness. Oh and as for Dave... let him continue believing that AF arrived... at least until you know otherwise. Remember... as little stress on the poor man as possible. Men have zero ability to cope with the complexities of TTC. :haha:

Holly- My lovely... you could be a TEENSY more lenient. Just a teensy. :winkwink: But then again... your skepticism adds a certain something to the thread that may be mandatory so... :shrug:

Addie- Ooo! That is exciting! :dance: I understand your hesitancy though. Perhaps take another ic tonight, if you get another 2nd line, test again in the morning with an ic AND a digi. Oh and I agree with Crunchie... POST A PIC!!! (Mandatory part of being a turtle you know. :winkwink: )

Crunchie- I love that PMA sweets! :happydance: What HOLLY told us is awful (about the 17yr old sword wielder) but more predominately, my psychology brain kicks in and wonders about the how and why that led the boy to this. :shrug: 

Sarachka- Congratulations on the wedding plans sweets! :hugs: Oh and another :hugs2: since you have not been feeling too up to snuff.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm a bit miffed that none of you have commented on my marriage news! Stop peeing on stuff and gimme attention!!
> 
> https://static.gotsmile.net/images/2010/11/08/attention-whore3.jpg_1289229977.jpg

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif


----------



## want2bamum86

take it i am out then girls 
gotta tell oh that its not this mth he wil b upsset 
y is everything so bloody hard
my friendd onlly has to thik ses preg and she does its so unfair she has 4 kids and another on the way 

I WANT A BABY arghhhhhh im jelous

sorry girls gl everyone


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi sarachka I'm assuming that's you on the photo since you're a gymnast- what a beautiful bottom. And about that wedding news OMG that is just amazing, I'm soooo happy for you! *scurries off to find the post about wedding news*:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon/evening my lovely, gorgeous, talented, intelligent turtles! :coffee:

Phew! That was a breath catching first line! :winkwink: All true though. :flower:

All right then, I felt O pains on my left side two days ago. They were short lived and all that nonsense and now today, I woke up feeling as bloated as an air balloon. Yuck! I do NOT understand why mother nature wants us to be fat, bloated, and icky feeling when we are suppose to be continuing on the species. :nope: Ridiculous, I say.


----------



## addie25

It was a pink line after 2 minitues. Very faint pink 2nd line.

SARA!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS SO EXCITING! I just say ur message saying stop peeing on stuff LOL bc u have wedding news. Tell us all about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: sorry Sarachka we have noticed but haven't commented :dohh: have fun planning can I help :lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> What HOLLY told us is awful (about the 17yr old sword wielder) but more predominately, my psychology brain kicks in and wonders about the how and why that led the boy to this. :shrug:

My thoughts exactly, and you'd think alarm bells would have rung already:shrug:


----------



## addie25

MOOMIN: 12 dpo is a good day to test a line or a faint line may show up. If it does not do not worry its still be4 your period is due!


----------



## want2bamum86

its 4pm n im soooo tired


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What HOLLY told us is awful (about the 17yr old sword wielder) but more predominately, my psychology brain kicks in and wonders about the how and why that led the boy to this. :shrug:
> 
> My thoughts exactly, and you'd think alarm bells would have rung already:shrug:Click to expand...

It's true- Most troubled individuals, especially teens, reach out/act out in some small ways BEFORE doing something as desperate as this. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tea and biscuits anyone? My little walk in the sunshine turned into a 2hr one, so I'm having a little sit down and a cuppa and some chocolate wafers:coffee::munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Sarachka* I had sex with DH last night (not fertile=empty sex:haha:) and for the first time in about 3 months ttc thoughts momentarily left my head and I stopped seeing DH as a kind of sperm dispenser whilst doing the deed. So it _is_ possible!!
> 
> Haha glad you enjoyed your non fertile but awesome sex. We did it 3 times yesterday!! It's been a while since we had a hatric. And I think as of today I AM IN MY FERTILE PERIOD!!!!
> 
> Holly jeez I hope that standoff in the nursery ends without any injuries. How awful. Do you remember dunblane? Terrible.
> 
> Well I'm off work ill today. I woke up at about 5 am with a panic attack which produced an upset stomach and puking. I covered up the panic part to OH and just made out that I must have a stomach bug. The slight disagreement we had on Saturday/Sunday am really shook me up but he said all the right things to me today and sorta asked me to marry him! He's Muslim and wants us to go to the mosque and be married under Islamic law. I'm going to so some research.
> 
> Holly you must show us the puppets.
> 
> Addie!! How exciting!! When wil you test again??
> 
> Moomin - you better being peeing on a frer as I type!!Click to expand...

I missed it the first time! SORRY! :blush: And I wasn't even peeing on stuff. I was, however, stirring onion marmalade at it's crucial viscous stage
YAY! CONGRATULATIONS!  (...sorta :haha: )


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok Ok Ok so I tested :wacko: not sure if theres a line. I think I have line eye!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 145970
> 
> 
> View attachment 145971
> 
> 
> View attachment 145972
> 
> 
> View attachment 145973
> 
> 
> :haha: also included tiara pic!

Ginge my darling you're going to hate me for saying this because it will make you all panicky but I think I see a line, on both tests- when I click on them for a bigger pic. Are the pics taken within 5 mins of peeing? So we can reduce the risk of them being evaps...


----------



## Mollykins

I have so much to do... must draw up a list. sigh.


----------



## addie25

Ginge: I see a second line 2!!!!! Lets hope it gets darker!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Ginge *you're going to hate me for saying this because you'll go all panicky but i think I see a line, on both tests- when I click on them to enlarge. Are they taken within 5 mins of peeing? 

And the tiara is BEAUTIFUL! WANT WANT WANT:hissy::brat::hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

(sorry Ginge I thought I'd erased the messge by mistake so you have the same thing twice!!!!)


----------



## x-ginge-x

I dont know how long they had been peed on but unless it's a proper line with no tilting squinting or tweaking it's negative until another test says otherwise :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- I see a second liiinnneeee. :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Ok so how do I get a picture up I will try when I get home. Wont be till like 8pm (America) bc im going shopping with my mother in law.

Who thinks I can take a digi at 10dpo. I was thinking to take one when I got home and not drinking all day or using the loo?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka, pls forgive me, I meant to give u an excited :happydance: but lost my train of thought in my hustle to comment before I rushed off to my morning mtg. That is GREAT NEWS!! :thumbup: Can I be a flower girl?? :flower:

Jaynie, I am going to try really hard to wait til Christmas Eve to test, AF is due Christmas Day.... unless I feel strong symptoms before then. Of course I said the same thing last cycle and started testing at 8dpo :haha: It's so hard to resist the urge. I do need to change my ticker tho, as I am just 1dpo today.

Not feeling like this is our month once again, as we only got in two BD'ing sessions during my fertile period, just like last time. It's so hard doing more when DH is on a different schedule as mine. We shall see at the end of next week!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think it was the "_sorta_ asked me to marry him" that made us reluctant to celebrate your news Sarachka. Did he or didn't he:haha: You should have said that you were overcome with emotion because OH went on one knee and proposed! It's very nice though, congrats:hugs::flower::wedding:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbiiiiieeeeee! I am becoming a bother I know but how did it work out?? You know... :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dem is lines I see Ginge


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Newbiiiiieeeeee! I am becoming a bother I know but how did it work out?? You know... :winkwink:

Yes, tell us, did you get the job as Obama's secretary? Or whatever it is, this big secret of yours:shhh:


----------



## TrinityMom

PUT THE SPOON DOWN SLOWLY TRIN AND STEP AWAY FROM THE ONION MARMALADE :haha:
It is sublime though 

I must take advantage of the quiet boy-free house and take a relaxing bath with my book....catch you later


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I have so much to do... must draw up a list. sigh.

I'm a list o'holic. My current list is unrealistically long. Unfortunately 'spend hours on BnB' is never actually on my list :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> PUT THE SPOON DOWN SLOWLY TRIN AND STEP AWAY FROM THE ONION MARMALADE :haha:
> It is sublime though

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ok Ok so I tested :wacko: not sure if theres a line. I think I have line eye!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 145970
> 
> 
> View attachment 145971
> 
> 
> View attachment 145972
> 
> 
> View attachment 145973
> 
> 
> :haha: also included tiara pic!
> 
> Ginge my darling you're going to hate me for saying this because it will make you all panicky but I think I see a line, on both tests- when I click on them for a bigger pic. Are the pics taken within 5 mins of peeing? So we can reduce the risk of them being evaps...Click to expand...

Definitely see a line on the second one


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I think it was the "_sorta_ asked me to marry him" that made us reluctant to celebrate your news Sarachka. Did he or didn't he:haha: You should have said that you were overcome with emotion because OH went on one knee and proposed! It's very nice though, congrats:hugs::flower::wedding:

hehe yeah, well his exact words were "Can we do Nika?" which is the Islamic marriage ceremony so of course I was like YES OF COURSE, you say when and I'm there! I'd still really want my proper UK civil ceremony though and my white dress of hypocrisy lol. He's going to find out when and how to do it. 

I love my Doctor, I want him to be my Daddy. You can go in there and tell him what you want, and leave his office with a prescription for it. I'm now feeling very relaxed on a lorazepam :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: Molly!!

I had to tweak it a little bit, but I put it to use yesterday morning while we were lying in bed sunday mmorning and DH was on his laptop... :thumbup: :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

ooooh I think I know what you're talking about, you dirty mare!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, dinner/bath/bed for LO now (another thing that's never on my list!):crib:


Moomin; addie; xgingex

You owe us wee stick pictures, or you risk expulsion from the thread. *ginge* you will be allowed til tomorrow for your update, since you have posted some _very promising specimens_ already.


----------



## Crunchie

Omg too much is happening .... Lines, marriage 

I can't keep up on this stoopid iPhone ... Currently waiting in the dentist ... I have those fancy clear braces and I just want the flipping things off !!! Grrrrrrrr 

More wee stick pics please
..... Let me indulge xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbiiiiieeeeee! I am becoming a bother I know but how did it work out?? You know... :winkwink:
> 
> Yes, tell us, did you get the job as Obama's secretary? Or whatever it is, this big secret of yours:shhh:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 

I just remembered, Kit_Cat asked about this as well. Molly and I have created this big secret on the thread it seems! :haha: It's not really classified info :blush: well.... :blush: I think it would sound better coming from *MOLLY!! * (spare me the shame pls!!!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> ooooh I think I know what you're talking about, you dirty mare!

I have an idea but I'm not sure about the 'tweaking' bit...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ladies the sticks that come with my CBFM are dated 2010-07 which means they are out of date by 5 months but the box was factory sealed when it come so do you think it will matter?


----------



## Sarachka

I think Newbie has a new toy!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> ooooh I think I know what you're talking about, you dirty mare!

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: All right all right. I will spare you the "shame" love. :haha:

Holly- In this context, "tweaking" is another word for modifying. Holly, I may have spoken to you about this already on pm, so that means you are already "in" on the "secret". :winkwink: Can you recall?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I think Newbie has a new toy!

Not a toy, more like a.... :blush: trick :blush:

*Molly* has abandoned me!! :wacko: It was her idea!!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie... do you think this is something I should just pm the turtles? I mean... I could forward the original pm to them... I'm not sure about the appropriateness of saying it here on a public forum... :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: All right all right. I will spare you the "shame" love. :haha:
> 
> Holly- In this context, "tweaking" is another word for modifying. Holly, I may have spoken to you about this already on pm, so that means you are already "in" on the "secret". :winkwink: Can you recall?

oh, there u are :haha: this is so funny!! I look so crazy grinning and blushing at my computer right now. I hope no one walks by!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

oh if it's a trick I wanna know!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I would never abandon you sweets! :hugs: All right ladies... let me know who wants the original pm forwarded to them...


----------



## Sarachka

tell me!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

forward upon request Molly!

As for yesterday morning, :thumbup::thumbup::coffee::thumbup::thumbup: if u know what I mean :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

All right Sarachka... pm on the way! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry want2beamum I have had this sometimes my af is light for a day and then starts but I've also never been pregnant... After last month when I had promising pink spitting 7dpo and :bfn: I share the distrust of bleeding/spotting on this thread...
> 
> if you had pink spitting firstbaby I'd be a little worried:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: iPhones!! I just can't keep away but it is a liability...


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok my lovelies! Here's the latest hpt...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/62c282c8.jpg

As u can see it is snow white :bfn:! Unless someone can do some tweaking? 

Oooo and I wanna see the PM please! :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> forward upon request Molly!
> 
> As for yesterday morning, :thumbup::thumbup::coffee::thumbup::thumbup: if u know what I mean :haha: :rofl:

I'm so glad it worked out. :haha: 

:rofl: :rofl: I'm hysterical after sending Sarachka that pm. :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- pm sent!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit miffed that none of you have commented on my marriage news! Stop peeing on stuff and gimme attention!!
> 
> https://static.gotsmile.net/images/2010/11/08/attention-whore3.jpg_1289229977.jpg
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: congratulations sarachka! That IS good news, I talk to the OH but he is I suppose wanting to do it properly with a ring and the like make sure he proposes properly, it's only going to happen once!!! That's my opinion anyway!!


----------



## Sarachka

you are a pair of dirty, dirty girls!!!

I have never read such FILTH.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ok Ok so I tested :wacko: not sure if theres a line. I think I have line eye!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 145970
> 
> 
> View attachment 145971
> 
> 
> View attachment 145972
> 
> 
> View attachment 145973
> 
> 
> :haha: also included tiara pic!
> 
> Ginge my darling you're going to hate me for saying this because it will make you all panicky but I think I see a line, on both tests- when I click on them for a bigger pic. Are the pics taken within 5 mins of peeing? So we can reduce the risk of them being evaps...Click to expand...

Ginge :flower:, I must have a line eye too. I agree with Holly. Hope it is what it looks like :winkwink:. And your tiara is beautiful :thumbup:. Thank you for pics. When are you testing again?
:hugs:

Holly :flower:, when are you planning to open the lab???


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> you are a pair of dirty, dirty girls!!!
> 
> I have never read such FILTH.

Hmm....


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> you are a pair of dirty, dirty girls!!!
> 
> I have never read such FILTH.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have so much to do... must draw up a list. sigh.
> 
> I'm a list o'holic. My current list is unrealistically long. Unfortunately 'spend hours on BnB' is never actually on my list :fool:Click to expand...

Molly & Holly!! I do the list thing I even tried to get my mum to do it as she's nothing like me and always late (surprisingly she is very successful)... I also have a lot of stationary to make said lists... Since ttc I have been writing down the date, cd, a star for :sex:, any worthwhile symptoms (pink spitting OR spotting :rofl:), vitamins I took etc etc cuckoooooooooo crazy lady over here!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have so much to do... must draw up a list. sigh.
> 
> I'm a list o'holic. My current list is unrealistically long. Unfortunately 'spend hours on BnB' is never actually on my list :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> Molly & Holly!! I do the list thing I even tried to get my mum to do it as she's nothing like me and always late (surprisingly she is very successful)... I also have a lot of stationary to make said lists... Since ttc I have been writing down the date, cd, a star for :sex:, any worthwhile symptoms (pink spitting OR spotting :rofl:), vitamins I took etc etc cuckoooooooooo crazy lady over here!Click to expand...

I also put the very basic things on the list (like LO's bath time Holly! :haha:) so that when I check them off the list, I feel EXTRA productive. :haha: Oh I love stationary! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mollykins said:


> all right sarachka... Pm on the way! :thumbup:

pm me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Before i go mad


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Omg too much is happening .... Lines, marriage
> 
> I can't keep up on this stoopid iPhone ... Currently waiting in the dentist ... I have those fancy clear braces and I just want the flipping things off !!! Grrrrrrrr
> 
> More wee stick pics please
> ..... Let me indulge xx

Tell me about it with the catching up on a phone! :thumbdown: - hoping or the best with that smiley...


----------



## MoominMumma

Omg u dirty dirty DIRTY girls! :haha: 

I have to say that Dave doesn't play computer games so don't think the first one will be 'applicable' :rofl: but will have to try the second one! :winkwink:

What do u dirty girls think of my hpt? 

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

I love stationery too! i spent many years collecting kawaii stationery from Korea, Hong Kong, Taiwan etc. I used to pen pal a lot when I was younger. I have SO much stationery left, I doubt I'll ever use it all up.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Newbie... do you think this is something I should just pm the turtles? I mean... I could forward the original pm to them... I'm not sure about the appropriateness of saying it here on a public forum... :shrug:

Do it! do it! do it!


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Omg u dirty dirty DIRTY girls! :haha:
> 
> I have to say that Dave doesn't play computer games so don't think the first one will be 'applicable' :rofl: but will have to try the second one! :winkwink:
> 
> What do u dirty girls think of my hpt?
> 
> Xxx

The neat part about that trick is isn't just for video games... as long as he's concentrating on something. :haha: Omgosh. I am blushing really hard now... :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm looking for your pic hpt just now Moomin- hold on. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah, Moomin- It's too blurry!!! :hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

I want a pm. Noooow!! I am in for a treat!!! It seems....


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I want a pm. Noooow!! I am in for a treat!!! It seems....

pm sent love. Omgosh, don't judge me! :haha:


----------



## emandi

mollykins said:


> i would never abandon you sweets! :hugs: All right ladies... Let me know who wants the original pm forwarded to them...

pretty please ?


----------



## Mollykins

pm sent Emandi-


----------



## Mollykins

NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Pm it me I want to see and I have no tests left !! So no more testing now just gonna wait for :af: if she doesn't come I'll test


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Ah, Moomin- It's too blurry!!! :hissy:

my eyes are terrible, I can never see a line :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't recall that pm Molly? Unless I'm _so _dirty it seemed to me I was reading about the weather. SEND PLEASE:flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:

:thumbup: good job molly! Now that it's out, the whole thread should be pregnant in no time!! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Sara: What type of wedding do you want to have? Are you the princess bride, the trendy bride???? I was total princess got married in a recreation of a French Castle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: good job molly! Now that it's out, the whole thread should be pregnant in no time!! :haha:Click to expand...

So it worked out so well for you eh?? :winkwink: :blush: :haha:

I'll be honest, I'm afraid what our fellow turtles will say... :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

*Addie* I was something classic and beautiful, but that isn't on the cards yet, just this small muslim ceremony.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: good job molly! Now that it's out, the whole thread should be pregnant in no time!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So it worked out so well for you eh?? :winkwink: :blush: :haha:
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm afraid what our fellow turtles will say... :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Moomin* it just won't do, you need a better shot of that wee stick:nope:

And don't get me onto stationery, I need therapy when it comes to stationery. I can't go into Paperchase at St Pancras station when I'm waiting for my Eurostar home without thinking I need another stripey cloth bound chunky notepad with a page marking ribbon...

And *Molly* I write my list at the end of the day quite often, I put down what I did then put a line through it:blush::blush:


----------



## addie25

Sara: Sounds lovely! If you need help I know a lottttttt about weddings. I had a 300 person wedding and took me a year and a half to plan it!!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: good job molly! Now that it's out, the whole thread should be pregnant in no time!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So it worked out so well for you eh?? :winkwink: :blush: :haha:
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm afraid what our fellow turtles will say... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

See? I have no idea if that ^ is a good sign. :haha:


----------



## dreambaby

10dpo - tested - :bfn:

:cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: good job molly! Now that it's out, the whole thread should be pregnant in no time!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So it worked out so well for you eh?? :winkwink: :blush: :haha:
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm afraid what our fellow turtles will say... :blush:Click to expand...

Well my dear, since you have two DD's that didn't get here on their own, I'm sure there will be no surprises. :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

dreambaby said:


> 10dpo - tested - :bfn:
> 
> :cry:

You are not out yet lovey. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: good job molly! Now that it's out, the whole thread should be pregnant in no time!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So it worked out so well for you eh?? :winkwink: :blush: :haha:
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm afraid what our fellow turtles will say... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my dear, since you have two DD's that didn't get here on their own, I'm sure there will be no surprises. :haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: good job molly! Now that it's out, the whole thread should be pregnant in no time!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So it worked out so well for you eh?? :winkwink: :blush: :haha:
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm afraid what our fellow turtles will say... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> See? I have no idea if that ^ is a good sign. :haha:Click to expand...

I'm quite sure it is... it's so quiet in here b/c everyone has left to go try it! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

dreambaby said:


> 10dpo - tested - :bfn:
> 
> :cry:

It's still early my dear. Remember implantation accurs anywhere from 7 - 10 dpo so if the little beanie decided to implant today, your levels wouldn't be up yet :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Pm it me I want to see and I have no tests left !! So no more testing now just gonna wait for :af: if she doesn't come I'll test

I reckon you've been knocked up ginge. What's going on symptomwise chez toi?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:

:rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE! Who's abandoning who now?? :blush:
> 
> :thumbup: good job molly! Now that it's out, the whole thread should be pregnant in no time!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So it worked out so well for you eh?? :winkwink: :blush: :haha:
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm afraid what our fellow turtles will say... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> See? I have no idea if that ^ is a good sign. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm quite sure it is... it's so quiet in here b/c everyone has left to go try it! :haha:Click to expand...

Not me:nope: DH isn't home from work yet:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I figured it's so quite because I traumatized these poor turtles. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly, u think so highly of us turtles! so sweet! i bet we all have a naughty alter ego. We will name yours Sasha Mayweather. That way when u wanna share something that may make u :blush: just say u got the idea from Sasha Mayweather :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant.

My syntax turns you on, admit it!!

I'm lucky that I never had to entice OH, he's a hot blooded Eastern European, and would do it till it fell of if I let him.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...

SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to cook some stirfry yum. Bought some veggies and a bit of turkey breast and will make fresh ginger and lemon/honey/soya sauce type affair to yum it up.

addie is it you who likes cooking? just received an e mail from a friend who's organising a "recipe swap" by e mail...just sent mine off to someone I don't know, it's a chain thing, apparently 20 recipes should come my way!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...

Aww sweets, it will! You have not been TTC for so long. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I love cooking!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to cook some stirfry yum. Bought some veggies and a bit of turkey breast and will make fresh ginger and lemon/honey/soya sauce type affair to yum it up.
> 
> addie is it you who likes cooking? just received an e mail from a friend who's organising a "recipe swap" by e mail...just sent mine off to someone I don't know, it's a chain thing, apparently 20 recipes should come my way!:happydance:

i made chicken stirfry for dinner last night... yum!


----------



## Mollykins

I am convinced that I traumatized the turtles... I don't think Sarachka wants to speak with me again. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Stir-fry sounds amazing. Unfortunately I am making chicken and rice bake tonight, per OH's request... perhaps stir-fry tomorrow?? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweets, it will! You have not been TTC for so long. :hugs:Click to expand...

that last smiley kinda came out of nowhere. :blush: at 1st it was funny, then not so much :nope: I'm a cancer, so needless to say my emotions can be all over the place at times :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:

:rofl: OH likes to 'distract' me when I'm ready :haha:
I'm not much of a flautist myself :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweets, it will! You have not been TTC for so long. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> that last smiley kinda came out of nowhere. :blush: at 1st it was funny, then not so much :nope: I'm a cancer, so needless to say my emotions can be all over the place at times :shrug:Click to expand...

My oldest DD is a cancer. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: OH likes to 'distract' me when I'm ready :haha:
> I'm not much of a flautist myself :blush:Click to expand...

I am just a "pleaser". :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay ladies, we are approximately 40 posts away from 5k... who wants it?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Usually the turtle that requests it is the last one to get it b/c a little :ninja: sneaks in and snatches it


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...

:haha:You want tmi? If I prelude with the flute the full orchestra sometimes plays badly, it gets over sensitive:winkwink:I prefer to take no risks during fertile period- lots of percussive and not too many wind or string instruments.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Usually the turtle that requests it is the last one to get it b/c a little :ninja: sneaks in and snatches it

That's true... hmm... so perhaps we should set down the rule that if you've had a 1-4k post already... step aside for another turtle. Equal share, equal chance.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I want it :brat: and symptoms are as follows frequent peeing and tired but that's it and sore nipples but that's cos af s coming and that's that


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:You want tmi? If I prelude with the flute the full orchestra sometimes plays badly, it gets over sensitive:winkwink:I prefer to take no risks during fertile period- lots of percussive and not too many wind or string instruments.Click to expand...

:rofl: I've experienced that a couple times, to be sure but... usually we have a great... concert anyway. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweets, it will! You have not been TTC for so long. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> that last smiley kinda came out of nowhere. :blush: at 1st it was funny, then not so much :nope: I'm a cancer, so needless to say my emotions can be all over the place at times :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest DD is a cancer. :hugs:Click to expand...

sweet DD :hugs: cancers are great! loyal, nurtures, intuitive, and :cry: sensitive


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> I want it :brat: and symptoms are as follows frequent peeing and tired but that's it and sore nipples but that's cos af s coming and that's that

I'm not sure you NEED the 5k post. :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:You want tmi? If I prelude with the flute the full orchestra sometimes plays badly, it gets over sensitive:winkwink:I prefer to take no risks during fertile period- lots of percussive and not too many wind or string instruments.Click to expand...

Oh I NEED a LIKE button!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweets, it will! You have not been TTC for so long. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> that last smiley kinda came out of nowhere. :blush: at 1st it was funny, then not so much :nope: I'm a cancer, so needless to say my emotions can be all over the place at times :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest DD is a cancer. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> sweet DD :hugs: cancers are great! loyal, nurtures, intuitive, and :cry: sensitiveClick to expand...

It's true! My youngest is an Aries! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I sometimes use the "Thanks" button as a "like" button. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now that 1st one is ok, we do that all the time (when I'm reading!) but the second one, I just wouldn't want to ruin a lovely cup of tea moment:coffee::shrug:
> 
> :rofl: u r really into tea, huh? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what of it? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0057.gif In any case, playing the skin flute as sarachka so elegantly calls it never got anyone pregnant. So if I ruin a nice cuppa it will at least be in my non fertile period:growlmad: But I suppose desperate times could lead to desperate measures, and if we're on the 5th day of a cbfm high I may need to sacrifice my tea towards a greater good...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> SO true! the skin flute doesn't get anyone pregnant, but in our home it's always a prelude to the concert with the full orchestra! :winkwink: that definitely leads to a :bfp:... just hasn't quite worked out that way for me yet :dohh: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:You want tmi? If I prelude with the flute the full orchestra sometimes plays badly, it gets over sensitive:winkwink:I prefer to take no risks during fertile period- lots of percussive and not too many wind or string instruments.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I've experienced that a couple times, to be sure but... usually we have a great... concert anyway. :haha:Click to expand...

:blush: DH liked the concert so well there were two grand finales, no breaks in between :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> It's true! My youngest is an Aries! :shock:

Aries Strength Keywords:
- Independent
- Generous
- Optimistic
- Enthusiastic
- Courageous

Aries Weakness Keywords:
- Moody
- Short tempered
- Self-involved
- Impulsive
- Impatient

*Ring true?*


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie you sex goddess you. Luckily the fairies are cooking my stir fry here....


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's true! My youngest is an Aries! :shock:
> 
> Aries Strength Keywords:
> - Independent
> - Generous
> - Optimistic
> - Enthusiastic
> - Courageous
> 
> Aries Weakness Keywords:
> - Moody
> - Short tempered
> - Self-involved
> - Impulsive
> - Impatient
> 
> *Ring true?*Click to expand...

Do you have Libra keywords to hand?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's true! My youngest is an Aries! :shock:
> 
> Aries Strength Keywords:
> - Independent
> - Generous
> - Optimistic
> - Enthusiastic
> - Courageous
> 
> Aries Weakness Keywords:
> - Moody
> - Short tempered
> - Self-involved
> - Impulsive
> - Impatient
> 
> *Ring true?*Click to expand...

Yes! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you have Libra keywords to hand?

Here u go :flower:

Libra Strength Keywords:
- Diplomatic
- Graceful
- Peaceful
- Idealistic
- Hospitable

Libra Weakness Keywords:
- Superficial
- Vain
- Indecisive
- Unreliable


----------



## Mollykins

Taurus? Leo?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie you sex goddess you. Luckily the fairies are cooking my stir fry here....

Not me Holly! That must be "Isis" u r speaking of! :haha: 

We need to come up with an alter ego for you... :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Hollinka my LO:baby:, she was born 3rd jan, what star sign is she?:blush: I'm not very astrological...

Oooo I nearly forgot, *Emandi*, lab opening in 2 or 3 days!!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Your LO is a Capricorn; the mountain goat. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do you have Libra keywords to hand?
> 
> Here u go :flower:
> 
> Libra Strength Keywords:
> - Diplomatic
> - Graceful
> - Peaceful
> - Idealistic
> - Hospitable
> 
> Libra Weakness Keywords:
> - Superficial
> - Vain
> - Indecisive
> - UnreliableClick to expand...

They left out "stubborn" on the weakness words! I'm as stubborn as a stubborn thing me!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> And Hollinka my LO:baby:, she was born 3rd jan, what star sign is she?:blush: I'm not very astrological...
> 
> Oooo I nearly forgot, *Emandi*, lab opening in 2 or 3 days!!

Capricorn Astrology December 22  January 19
Capricorn Strength Keywords:
responsible
patient
ambitious
resourceful
loyal

Capricorn Weakness Keywords:
dictatorial
inhibited
conceited
distrusting
unimaginative

*DH is a capricorn, Jan 1... we are having a party for him this year!* :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie... Taurus? Leo? Please??


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie... Taurus? Leo? Please??

Taurus Strength Keywords:
- Dependable
- Persistent
- Loyal
- Patient
- Generous

Taurus Weakness Keywords:
- Stubborn
- Laziness
- Possessive
- Materialistic
- Self-indulging

*Leo Strength Keywords:
- Confident
- Ambitious
- Generous
- Loyal
- Encouraging

Leo Weakness Keywords:
- Pretentious
- Domineering
- Melodramatic
- Stubborn
- Vain
*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dem fairies is not cooking my stirfry:growlmad: Dey haven't even chopped the veggies yet. Naughty fairies.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wacko: Suddenly feeling bloated :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly are you Taurus and OH Leo?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> :wacko: Suddenly feeling bloated :wacko:

Too much BnB, it's very filling


----------



## addie25

8dpo blood test indicated that I ovulated but said not pregnant. Do you think 8dpo was just 2 early since I got the faint line today? I hope the line just gets darker tomorrow and then go for another blood test. I spoke to another girl who said 8dpo neg blood then she got a positive HPT a few days later so im holding on2 hope since I got a faint line this morning. :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: Suddenly feeling bloated :wacko:
> 
> Too much BnB, it's very fillingClick to expand...

:rofl:

btw - your alter ego will be Coco :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> 8dpo blood test indicated that I ovulated but said not pregnant. Do you think 8dpo was just 2 early since I got the faint line today? I hope the line just gets darker tomorrow and then go for another blood test. I spoke to another girl who said 8dpo neg blood then she got a positive HPT a few days later so im holding on2 hope since I got a faint line this morning. :cry:

i think u are pregnant my dear. Faint or not, a line is a line in my book. But I'll wait on u to believe u are pg before we go demanding Molly/Sasha Mayweather go changing our total to 7! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly are you Taurus and OH Leo?

Yes'm :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Can I have a pm
Molllllyyyyyyy and I'm Gemini if u still have that info to hand xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> 8dpo blood test indicated that I ovulated but said not pregnant. Do you think 8dpo was just 2 early since I got the faint line today? I hope the line just gets darker tomorrow and then go for another blood test. I spoke to another girl who said 8dpo neg blood then she got a positive HPT a few days later so im holding on2 hope since I got a faint line this morning. :cry:

Try not to worry so much, that blood test is certainly not etched in stone. As you well know, that blood test was done much too early to be 100% accurate. Keep testing with your hpts okay? When is AF due?


----------



## addie25

Thanks newbie: I just don't want to believe a little line yet bc of chemicals and such that can happen. I have a friend that gets light lines and then they go away and her doc tells her she had a chemical. Did you kno 70 percent of eggs do not attach properly and if u test early u get a faint line and then u just get ur period bc it didn't hook on. I am hoping that is not what is going to happen and I hope the line gets dark tomorrow. If it does my doc said to go for blood work Friday if line is darker.


----------



## addie25

Molly: AF is due sat. I just hope for a darker line tomorrow and then Ill go for bloods.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- You should post a pic for us turtles. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Can I have a pm
> Molllllyyyyyyy and I'm Gemini if u still have that info to hand xxxx

Gemini Astrology May 21 - June20
Gemini Strength Keywords:
- Energetic
- Clever 
- Imaginative
- Witty
- Adaptable

Gemini Weakness Keywords:
- Superficial
- Impulsive
- Restless
- Devious


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My oldest DD is a cancer. :hugs:
> 
> sweet DD :hugs: cancers are great! loyal, nurtures, intuitive, and :cry: sensitiveClick to expand...

My DH is cancerian and is all of the above and HATES change! Freaks him out when I move the furniture. I'm a sag so I NEED change...makes life interesting


----------



## Mollykins

Who's supposed to get the 5k post? Anyone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: Suddenly feeling bloated :wacko:
> 
> Too much BnB, it's very fillingClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> btw - your alter ego will be Coco :winkwink:Click to expand...


I love it! Coco the Monkey and Coco Chanel! Munky chic..............Perfect!:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Anyone who doesn't have a different milestone post


----------



## x-ginge-x

Me me me me me :ninja: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I love re-arranging furniture... I get tired of the normal set up so easily. :haha:


----------



## addie25

I will ask my hubby when I get home to do it. Can someone tell me how to post a picture???? I have the pic on my regular camera. What do you need to get that pic onto the computer?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Thanks newbie: I just don't want to believe a little line yet bc of chemicals and such that can happen. I have a friend that gets light lines and then they go away and her doc tells her she had a chemical. Did you kno 70 percent of eggs do not attach properly and if u test early u get a faint line and then u just get ur period bc it didn't hook on. I am hoping that is not what is going to happen and I hope the line gets dark tomorrow. If it does my doc said to go for blood work Friday if line is darker.

Question (forgive me if its a dumb one) - does being on the clomid affect hpt results?


----------



## HollyMonkey

me


----------



## Mollykins

I think I'm going to call keeps on the 6k post... if that's okay? Or wait... I did get Holly's 1k post didn't I? Perhaps I am being too greedy now. :blush:


----------



## addie25

newbie: no it doesn't change HPT I asked my doc just be4 when he called. Getting this shot that I didn't get can change the results tho. I don't know what shot he was talking about.


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My oldest DD is a cancer. :hugs:
> 
> sweet DD :hugs: cancers are great! loyal, nurtures, intuitive, and :cry: sensitiveClick to expand...
> 
> My DH is cancerian and is all of the above and HATES change! Freaks him out when I move the furniture. I'm a sag so I NEED change...makes life interestingClick to expand...

I HATE change too!!!

Sagittarius Strength Keywords:
- Independence


Sagittarius Weakness Keywords:
- Unemotional

Not sure why sags only have one word a piece :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Can I have a pm
> Molllllyyyyyyy and I'm Gemini if u still have that info to hand xxxx
> 
> Gemini Astrology May 21 - June20
> Gemini Strength Keywords:
> - Energetic
> - Clever
> - Imaginative
> - Witty
> - Adaptable
> 
> Gemini Weakness Keywords:
> - Superficial
> - Impulsive
> - Restless
> - DeviousClick to expand...

Oh dear !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

that's so sad:cry: I saw molly's message and thought I had a chance inbetween veggie chopping. Woe, woe, woe is me! that's the 10 millionth I've missed:sad2:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> me

You


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Who's supposed to get the 5k post? Anyone?

Me? Please?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> that's so sad:cry: I saw molly's message and thought I had a chance inbetween veggie chopping. Woe, woe, woe is me! that's the 10 millionth I've missed:sad2:

the thread exploded all of a sudden! there were like 10 posts in between my two! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Can I have a pm
> Molllllyyyyyyy and I'm Gemini if u still have that info to hand xxxx
> 
> Gemini Astrology May 21 - June20
> Gemini Strength Keywords:
> - Energetic
> - Clever
> - Imaginative
> - Witty
> - Adaptable
> 
> Gemini Weakness Keywords:
> - Superficial
> - Impulsive
> - Restless
> - DeviousClick to expand...
> 
> Oh dear !!!!Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'm 'superficial' too. We'll eat superficial chocolates and drink superficial sherry in your visitors room together:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And then have superficial :sex:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly are you Taurus and OH Leo?
> 
> Yes'm :flower:Click to expand...

Molly... You are me and my OH in reverse he's 05.05.83 and I am 27.07.85 ahhhh... Isn't this thread fandabydosy?!


----------



## Mollykins

All right everyone, listen up... I think in light of the fact that Holly is on a time constraint (April deadline) for conceiving, I am going to lay down "Molly Law" ... Holly is to get the 6k post. 

Ginge- congratulations on your 5k post, though I told you I don't think you needed it... use it wisely ma cherie. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> And then have superficial :sex:

together?? :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> And then have superficial :sex:


so I dont even have to take you on a date ?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> me
> 
> YouClick to expand...

I agree that post does look a bit odd. You need to see it in context:shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mollykins said:


> All right everyone, listen up... I think in light of the fact that Holly is on a time constraint (April deadline) for conceiving, I am going to lay down "Molly Law" ... Holly is to get the 6k post.
> 
> Ginge- congratulations on your 5k post, though I told you I don't think you needed it... use it wisely ma cherie. :flower:

Ohhh I'm going to I'm hoping it's going to turn the line everyone else can see into a :bfp:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> that's so sad:cry: I saw molly's message and thought I had a chance inbetween veggie chopping. Woe, woe, woe is me! that's the 10 millionth I've missed:sad2:

Me too :cry: I only want a :bfp: next month so maybe I can have one then?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And then have superficial :sex:
> 
> 
> so I dont even have to take you on a date ?:haha:Click to expand...

Have you heard what sherry and chocolates do for Holly? No need for a date miss. :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And then have superficial :sex:
> 
> together?? :shock:Click to expand...

Crunchie fancies me


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And then have superficial :sex:
> 
> 
> so I dont even have to take you on a date ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard what sherry and chocolates do for Holly? No need for a date miss. :shock:Click to expand...

cheap date ...i like it ......


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And then have superficial :sex:
> 
> together?? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchie fancies meClick to expand...

hang on there tiger....u came onto me !!!!:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And then have superficial :sex:
> 
> together?? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchie fancies meClick to expand...
> 
> hang on there tiger....u came onto me !!!!:shrug:Click to expand...

newbie....she waited till I felt all vunerable in my fertile window then BAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And then have superficial :sex:
> 
> 
> so I dont even have to take you on a date ?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard what sherry and chocolates do for Holly? No need for a date miss. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> cheap date ...i like it ......Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My oldest DD is a cancer. :hugs:
> 
> sweet DD :hugs: cancers are great! loyal, nurtures, intuitive, and :cry: sensitiveClick to expand...
> 
> My DH is cancerian and is all of the above and HATES change! Freaks him out when I move the furniture. I'm a sag so I NEED change...makes life interestingClick to expand...
> 
> I HATE change too!!!
> 
> Sagittarius Strength Keywords:
> - Independence
> 
> 
> Sagittarius Weakness Keywords:
> - Unemotional
> 
> Not sure why sags only have one word a piece :shrug:Click to expand...

Because we're singularly brilliant :shrug: :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening (or morning or afternoon) ladies :flower:

Pheweeeee......mega catch up just then....have been laughing my big old socks off for the last half hour.....flutes/orchestras/grand finales :rofl: I have visions of all these couples all over the globe having mad passionate sex to really rousing classical music that ends in a massive crescendo! Love it!

Holly...Have you finished the piggy's yet? Glad you and OH had some stress free, just for fun, sexy time :thumbup: Has there been an outcome to the hostage situation? Sounds horrible :nope:

Moomin...Wahey! You stopped bleeding! I can't see your latest pic clearly enough though :shrug:

Ginge...LOVE the tiara, it's beautiful! Alas, I can't see lines on your test but I'd trust the other ladies eyes more than mine as I really need glasses :jo: You know how OLD i am! Also, I don't think I'd trust the wee sticks if they are out of date sweetie....I would hate to be mislead by the CBFM because of rubbish wee sticks :nope: Your symptoms look really promising though!! :thumbup:

mummyApril...sorry about the BFN but it's still early and no :witch: yet?

Firstbaby...:hi: How annoying about work but I suppose there's sticking to your guns and cutting your nose off to spite your face :shrug: It's only temporary anyway till your ideal job comes knocking! :hugs:

want2bamum...sorry you're out sweetie...or are you?

addie...PICS PLEASE!!I got a pale pink line at 9/10DPO! False positives are rare on pink dye tests too! I think your bloods were a smidge too early at 8DPO! Good luck..very exciting :happydance:

Crunchie...glad you decided to sort out your cycle length..about time too!! :winkwink: Ooo, my sis had the fancy braces and she has the loveliest chops now :thumbup:

Sarachka...Well done on the hat-trick! :winkwink: Sorry you've been feeling a bit rubbish - hope it's short lived. You seem like a big worrier like me...I tend to turn things over and over in my head till they become much bigger than they actually are :nope: Congratulations on the proposal :flower: Your OH really does know the right thing to say :thumbup: How exciting! :happydance:

TrinityMom...:hi: Love your new sparkler :thumbup: Sorry you feel so pooped, a relaxing bath and book sounds just the job - hope you enjoyed :hugs:

newbie...:hi: It only takes 1 little swimmer to make a :baby: so you are very much still IN!!! PMA!! AND....I NEED to know what all of these cryptic posts are about and I believe _you_, my dear newbie should be the one to share :haha: TELL< TELL< TELL!!! :winkwink:

dreambaby...sorry about the BFN but 10DPO is still early for some so you are still IN too!! PMA from you too please :winkwink:

:hugs: x


----------



## Mollykins

You may not have said hi to me, but I forgive you. HI KIT! :wave:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks kit cat I thinks everyone missed my post about the CBFM tests sticks :shrug: will use them anyway but continue temping :)


----------



## Mollykins

For giggles ladies- I was about 3-4 months along when I told a friend's 3 year old boy that I "had a baby in my tummy". To my extreme surprise, he started bawling and trying to hide behind his mum. I asked him what was wrong and he said, "Why did you have to eat the baby!!!"


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You may not have said hi to me, but I forgive you. HI KIT! :wave:

Arghhhhh!! Molly...forgive me please? Shame on me...I'm so "unreliable" you know (Libran)

I always end up missing someone :shrug:

x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You may not have said hi to me, but I forgive you. HI KIT! :wave:
> 
> Arghhhhh!! Molly...forgive me please? Shame on me...I'm so "unreliable" you know (Libran)
> 
> I always end up missing someone :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Of course you are forgiven silly. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly are you Taurus and OH Leo?
> 
> Yes'm :flower:Click to expand...

Same! I'm a Taurus and OH is leo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sometimes I impress myself with my multitasking prowess:bodyb: I've cooked and served up tasteless food my stepsons like, and have a delicious stirfry simmering for when DH gets home, and put up the christmas lights on the balcony, and posted on BnB all at the same time.
Trinitymom will have done the same plus birth a few babies, she's Superwoman of this thread. Which reminds me Kit, those awards of yours? Superwoman for Trintymom:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> For giggles ladies- I was about 3-4 months along when I told a friend's 3 year old boy that I "had a baby in my tummy". To my extreme surprise, he started bawling and trying to hide behind his mum. I asked him what was wrong and he said, "Why did you have to eat the baby!!!"

:rofl: so funny!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- When are yours/your OH's birthdays?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> For giggles ladies- I was about 3-4 months along when I told a friend's 3 year old boy that I "had a baby in my tummy". To my extreme surprise, he started bawling and trying to hide behind his mum. I asked him what was wrong and he said, "Why did you have to eat the baby!!!"

OMG his mum must have told him terrible things about how babies get into tummies!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kit... Thanks I know I will apply for jobs tomorrow when I am off...

I find it very hard to keep up so much is going on! 

I want to make it clear I don't judge you for your antics... I'm not very confident at least not enough to do that and not be scared of rejection, but the OH has been known to 'distract' me from the laptop and/or Reading...

Ginge, on your photo's I love your tiara when is the big day again? I can indeed see a line on the reversed photo but not the normal one but let me remind you I use my iPhone...

:dust: to all the pretty turtles I wish holly could get us all pregnant ;)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> For giggles ladies- I was about 3-4 months along when I told a friend's 3 year old boy that I "had a baby in my tummy". To my extreme surprise, he started bawling and trying to hide behind his mum. I asked him what was wrong and he said, "Why did you have to eat the baby!!!"
> 
> :rofl: so funny!!Click to expand...

Of course the worst was when I was 9 months along, ready to pop for sure, and my cousin (5 years old) comes up and says to me, "Wow Miss Molly, you got really fat!" I started crying and saying, "I know!" My Aunt was quite indignant, telling my cousin that I was NOT fat and that it was a baby in there... then she turned on me and told me not to mind it at all. BUT, I was riding the preggy hormone roller coaster and would have none of it.:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> For giggles ladies- I was about 3-4 months along when I told a friend's 3 year old boy that I "had a baby in my tummy". To my extreme surprise, he started bawling and trying to hide behind his mum. I asked him what was wrong and he said, "Why did you have to eat the baby!!!"
> 
> OMG his mum must have told him terrible things about how babies get into tummies!!!!Click to expand...

All that flute playing no doubt!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And then have superficial :sex:
> 
> together?? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchie fancies meClick to expand...
> 
> hang on there tiger....u came onto me !!!!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> newbie....she waited till I felt all vunerable in my fertile window then BAMMMMMMMMMClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:rofl: u two should take this act on the road! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> For giggles ladies- I was about 3-4 months along when I told a friend's 3 year old boy that I "had a baby in my tummy". To my extreme surprise, he started bawling and trying to hide behind his mum. I asked him what was wrong and he said, "Why did you have to eat the baby!!!"
> 
> :rofl: so funny!!Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the worst was when I was 9 months along, ready to pop for sure, and my cousin (5 years old) comes up and says to me, "Wow Miss Molly, you got really fat!" I started crying and saying, "I know!" My Aunt was quite indignant, telling my cousin that I was NOT fat and that it was a baby in there... then she turned on me and told me not to mind it at all. BUT, I was riding the preggy hormone roller coaster and would have none of it.:haha:Click to expand...

we had guests one evening in summer when i was preggo with LO and their horrible little children trampled all my flowers running through our flower beds and I bawled my eyes out in front of everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:
 

> Sometimes I impress myself with my multitasking prowess:bodyb: I've cooked and served up tasteless food my stepsons like, and have a delicious stirfry simmering for when DH gets home, and put up the christmas lights on the balcony, and posted on BnB all at the same time.
> Trinitymom will have done the same plus birth a few babies, she's Superwoman of this thread. Which reminds me Kit, those awards of yours? Superwoman for Trintymom:thumbup:

Agreed!! Trinity is Super myrtle turtle :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> For giggles ladies- I was about 3-4 months along when I told a friend's 3 year old boy that I "had a baby in my tummy". To my extreme surprise, he started bawling and trying to hide behind his mum. I asked him what was wrong and he said, "Why did you have to eat the baby!!!"
> 
> OMG his mum must have told him terrible things about how babies get into tummies!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> All that flute playing no doubt!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sometimes I impress myself with my multitasking prowess:bodyb: I've cooked and served up tasteless food my stepsons like, and have a delicious stirfry simmering for when DH gets home, and put up the christmas lights on the balcony, and posted on BnB all at the same time.
> Trinitymom will have done the same plus birth a few babies, she's Superwoman of this thread. Which reminds me Kit, those awards of yours? Superwoman for Trintymom:thumbup:

Thank you :blush: I have a mom threatening labour so I really should go to bed but i bought 4 books today...actually one is an onmibus so technically 6 books....have I mentioned how I love books????...and stationary...too much!

I love the tasteless meal! My DH's gran is French. She is turning 90 on Saturday and is THE MOST miserable person. When you ask how she is she says "just waiting" (for death!). Anyway, the other day, my MIL is feeding her a spinach dish. She chews and chews and chews then spits it out and says in a heavy French accent "Zis spinach is stringy. it was picked too late". Then she takes another bite, and does the same thing and says "it would taste passable if it hadn't been picked so late" :haha:

The funny thing is my MIL does the impersonation (she is an actress and drama teacher) and it is as though she is impersonating herself 

...and that's the end of my very rambly story


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooer...thanks for the PM Molly.....all is revealed at last!! :haha:

I have only one thing to say about that.....try number 2 with ice, also has the desired effect :blush::winkwink::haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: kit... Thanks I know I will apply for jobs tomorrow when I am off...
> 
> I find it very hard to keep up so much is going on!
> 
> I want to make it clear I don't judge you for your antics... I'm not very confident at least not enough to do that and not be scared of rejection, but the OH has been known to 'distract' me from the laptop and/or Reading...
> 
> Ginge, on your photo's I love your tiara when is the big day again? I can indeed see a line on the reversed photo but not the normal one but let me remind you I use my iPhone...
> 
> :dust: to all the pretty turtles I wish holly could get us all pregnant ;)

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You may not have said hi to me, but I forgive you. HI KIT! :wave:
> 
> Arghhhhh!! Molly...forgive me please? Shame on me...I'm so "unreliable" you know (Libran)
> 
> I always end up missing someone :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...

I'm 'unreliable' too. I'm worried I might forget to feed my baby tomorrow now:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ooooer...thanks for the PM Molly.....all is revealed at last!! :haha:
> 
> I have only one thing to say about that.....try number 2 with ice, also has the desired effect :blush::winkwink::haha:

I've done No2 with ice:blush: And it doesn't ruin my nice cuppa moment


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turtles...to read one book and lovingly stroke the others :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit/Holly- My OH and I are not such big fans of ice.


----------



## kit_cat

Night night TrinityMom - enjoy your lovely books :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit/Holly- My OH and I are not such big fans of ice.

:haha: Funnily enough I don't drink tea :winkwink: One has to adapt to certain circumstances :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed turtles...to read one book and lovingly stroke the others :haha:

And smell them? I am a smell'o book'o holic. Oh my 'holisms never end...good job I called my DD Holly! For sure I am a Holly'o holic too!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Good night Trin! :wave: :sleep: well.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooer...thanks for the PM Molly.....all is revealed at last!! :haha:
> 
> I have only one thing to say about that.....try number 2 with ice, also has the desired effect :blush::winkwink::haha:
> 
> I've done No2 with ice:blush: And it doesn't ruin my nice cuppa momentClick to expand...

Hmmm, in fact if there was a song to accompany my little prune it would be "Ice, ice baby" :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooer...thanks for the PM Molly.....all is revealed at last!! :haha:
> 
> I have only one thing to say about that.....try number 2 with ice, also has the desired effect :blush::winkwink::haha:
> 
> I've done No2 with ice:blush: And it doesn't ruin my nice cuppa momentClick to expand...

Coco! U naughty little vixen u!


----------



## Mollykins

I love how we are nearly 60 posts past 5k already. :telephone:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit/Holly- My OH and I are not such big fans of ice.
> 
> :haha: Funnily enough I don't drink tea :winkwink: One has to adapt to certain circumstances :haha:Click to expand...

You don't drink tea? You are W E I R D https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed turtles...to read one book and lovingly stroke the others :haha:
> 
> And smell them? I am a smell'o book'o holic. Oh my 'holisms never end...good job I called my DD Holly! For sure I am a Holly'o holic too!!!!Click to expand...

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE smelling books!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooer...thanks for the PM Molly.....all is revealed at last!! :haha:
> 
> I have only one thing to say about that.....try number 2 with ice, also has the desired effect :blush::winkwink::haha:
> 
> I've done No2 with ice:blush: And it doesn't ruin my nice cuppa momentClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, in fact if there was a song to accompany my little prune it would be "Ice, ice baby" :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hi: Kit_cat!! We need an alter ego for u, I see!!


----------



## Mollykins

OH! I nearly forgot that one! Humming while... playing the flute has amazing results. Not that I ... would know... or anything... :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooer...thanks for the PM Molly.....all is revealed at last!! :haha:
> 
> I have only one thing to say about that.....try number 2 with ice, also has the desired effect :blush::winkwink::haha:
> 
> I've done No2 with ice:blush: And it doesn't ruin my nice cuppa momentClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, in fact if there was a song to accompany my little prune it would be "Ice, ice baby" :winkwink:Click to expand...

Right, ice it is in 7 days time...

Night night trinmom:flower::kiss: happy booking


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:



> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit/Holly- My OH and I are not such big fans of ice.
> 
> :haha: Funnily enough I don't drink tea :winkwink: One has to adapt to certain circumstances :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You don't drink tea? You are W E I R D https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifClick to expand...

Yeah, I know....or coffee! Just don't like 'em. It needs to be a seriously cold night in winter before I'd consider drinking tea...it's like I have an annual cup when needs must!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed turtles...to read one book and lovingly stroke the others :haha:
> 
> And smell them? I am a smell'o book'o holic. Oh my 'holisms never end...good job I called my DD Holly! For sure I am a Holly'o holic too!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE smelling books!!!!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: a kindred spirit


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooer...thanks for the PM Molly.....all is revealed at last!! :haha:
> 
> I have only one thing to say about that.....try number 2 with ice, also has the desired effect :blush::winkwink::haha:
> 
> I've done No2 with ice:blush: And it doesn't ruin my nice cuppa momentClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, in fact if there was a song to accompany my little prune it would be "Ice, ice baby" :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Kit_cat!! We need an alter ego for u, I see!!Click to expand...

:haha: Hmmm..Candy Love...oh wait no, that's my porn name I think :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit/Holly- My OH and I are not such big fans of ice.
> 
> :haha: Funnily enough I don't drink tea :winkwink: One has to adapt to certain circumstances :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You don't drink tea? You are W E I R D https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know....or coffee! Just don't like 'em. It needs to be a seriously cold night in winter before I'd consider drinking tea...it's like I have an annual cup when needs must!Click to expand...

i'm like that with coke; I have one bottle every few years, and it has to be a chilled glass bottle, with a straw, near a pool or the sea on a hot day


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Hot cocoa?? 

Holly and Trin- I LOVE BOOKS... THEY SMELL DIVINE.... I am going to find and post the picture of my dream bedroom I found. Wait one moment.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> OH! I nearly forgot that one! Humming while... playing the flute has amazing results. Not that I ... would know... or anything... :blush:

:rofl: this has so turned into the "nothing is sacred" thread....love it!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Dream bedroom. (swoon)
 



Attached Files:







Dream bedroom.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Hot cocoa??
> 
> Holly and Trin- I LOVE BOOKS... THEY SMELL DIVINE.... I am going to find and post the picture of my dream bedroom I found. Wait one moment.

Oooo, yeah, loving hot chocolate with whipped cream and marshmallows....yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Dream bedroom. (swoon)

Wow, now there's a room you'd never come out of!!! Love it Molly :thumbup: (and not for the reasons previously discussed)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> OH! I nearly forgot that one! Humming while... playing the flute has amazing results. Not that I ... would know... or anything... :blush:

of course not... u heard that from sasha mayweather! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooer...thanks for the PM Molly.....all is revealed at last!! :haha:
> 
> I have only one thing to say about that.....try number 2 with ice, also has the desired effect :blush::winkwink::haha:
> 
> I've done No2 with ice:blush: And it doesn't ruin my nice cuppa momentClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, in fact if there was a song to accompany my little prune it would be "Ice, ice baby" :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Kit_cat!! We need an alter ego for u, I see!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hmmm..Candy Love...oh wait no, that's my porn name I think :blush:Click to expand...

U shall be Kandi Kane... not to be confused with the porn alter ego :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OH! I nearly forgot that one! Humming while... playing the flute has amazing results. Not that I ... would know... or anything... :blush:
> 
> of course not... u heard that from sasha mayweather! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Exactly right! :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

That room is divine... If the OH let me have a room like that, I'd let him play all the xbox he wanted... I need a symptom spotters anonymous group.

Kit I want an award... I don't know what it could be though, I'm so boring! Most boring turtle?! Most addicted turtle? I think if I checked there is not a DAY that has passed without a post... I also use my phone a lot!

We have used ice, I'm game for anything fun really... Plus, if you're gonna have the same PERSON over and over you shouldn't have to have the same SEX over and over :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Dream bedroom. (swoon)

That is _cool_ and even my DH who is not bookish would fall for it, coz it's stylish/masculine too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> That room is divine... If the OH let me have a room like that, I'd let him play all the xbox he wanted... I need a symptom spotters anonymous group.
> 
> Kit I want an award... I don't know what it could be though, I'm so boring! Most boring turtle?! Most addicted turtle? I think if I checked there is not a DAY that has passed without a post... I also use my phone a lot!
> 
> We have used ice, I'm game for anything fun really... Plus, if you're gonna have the same PERSON over and over you shouldn't have to have the same SEX over and over :rofl:

That's so sweet!Most boring turtle!:hugs: but soooooooooo untrue! So alas you won't get that prize:flower: I would say The Most Dedicated- you are here rain or shine or snow, with work and on an Iphone and at your parents-in-law...morn and eve...*Kit she is ASSIDUOUS this one!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Din Dins and bed for me coz DH is home
:kiss: All


Just one thing for CRUNNNNNCCHIEwhat will my CBFM do if I skip a few days of feeding it? I have just 4 of those very spenny bars left, and know better than that machine when I 'O' now my cycles are back to normal...Will it sulk and send me hate mail and threats if I don't feed it for a couple of days, even when it asks for urine snack bars? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

:cry: I want an award too! :hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> That room is divine... If the OH let me have a room like that, I'd let him play all the xbox he wanted... I need a symptom spotters anonymous group.
> 
> Kit I want an award... I don't know what it could be though, I'm so boring! Most boring turtle?! Most addicted turtle? I think if I checked there is not a DAY that has passed without a post... I also use my phone a lot!
> 
> We have used ice, I'm game for anything fun really... Plus, if you're gonna have the same PERSON over and over you shouldn't have to have the same SEX over and over :rofl:
> 
> That's so sweet!Most boring turtle!:hugs: but soooooooooo untrue! So alas you won't get that prize:flower: I would say The Most Dedicated- you are here rain or shine or snow, with work and on an Iphone and at your parents-in-law...morn and eve...*Kit she is ASSIDUOUS this one!!!!*Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks... I don't have wordly stories like you girls. I am literally, just a small town girl. Living in a loooonely woorld.


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night holly. :hugs: sorry I don't have the know how with the cbfm!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> :cry: I want an award too! :hissy:

u are our fearless leader, plus u get the award for resiliency! then there's the PMA award! oh, and of course MATH WIZ award goes to u as well. Triple, no QUADRUPLE threat! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Din Dins and bed for me coz DH is home
> :kiss: All
> 
> 
> Just one thing for CRUNNNNNCCHIEwhat will my CBFM do if I skip a few days of feeding it? I have just 4 of those very spenny bars left, and know better than that machine when I 'O' now my cycles are back to normal...Will it sulk and send me hate mail and threats if I don't feed it for a couple of days, even when it asks for urine snack bars? :shrug:

ohhhhhhhhhhh I just donk know ???? maybe it will sulk


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I want an award too! :hissy:
> 
> u are our fearless leader, plus u get the award for resiliency! then there's the PMA award! oh, and of course MATH WIZ award goes to u as well. Triple threat! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aww geez... :blush: Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

goodnight holly! goodnight coco!


----------



## Mollykins

Here's a funny eggy pic for you turtles...
 



Attached Files:







Goofy eggs.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly-Co!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm ready for my OH to be home... check my mood! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh my!


----------



## Mollykins

:blush: I blame our talks today. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:haha: yeah, I guess we did get sort of risqué today


----------



## Sarachka

Gnight hollydarling. 

I want an award!!

I have an embarrassing confession ... The smell of books always make me need the bathroom within a few minutes. That book room would produce insane laxative results


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- How about the super sparkly siggy Queen? :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

OMG just did another HPT just now and another faint line this time up in 1 minute. What is going on do u think the tests are broken???


----------



## addie25

OMG JUST DID A DIGI AND IT SAYS PREGNANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I dont know if i believe it


----------



## Sarachka

Addie YOU ARE PREGNANT!! now stop trying to second guess it and CELEBRATE!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Are you kidding??? They DO NOT LIE!!! WOOO!!!! Congratulations sweets!!! :hugs: :yipee: May I have your permission to add you to the BFP title???


----------



## x-ginge-x

addie25 said:


> OMG JUST DID A DIGI AND IT SAYS PREGNANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I dont know if i believe it

Wooohooooooooo :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

:dance: congratulations!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: holly monkey will be devastated :rofl: I am very pleased for you...


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> OMG just did another HPT just now and another faint line this time up in 1 minute. What is going on do u think the tests are broken???

Broken??? Are u mad woman?? :happydance::happydance: (is it too soon to say congrats?)


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- You are right, Holly is going to be absolutely crushed! How many bfp's has she missed out on now??


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> OMG JUST DID A DIGI AND IT SAYS PREGNANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I dont know if i believe it

:shock::shock::shock: :saywhat: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

WE DID IT!!! I MEAN YOU DID IT!!! :haha: CONGRATS!!! (i knew it :amartass:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly we need a title upgrade 7 bfps 1 angel


----------



## newbie_ttc

at 10 dpo, that's wonderful :hugs: :hi: u preggy turtle :hugs:


----------



## Elisheva009

Sarachka said:


> Haha glad you enjoyed your non fertile but awesome sex. We did it 3 times yesterday!! It's been a while since we had a hatric. And I think as of today I AM IN MY FERTILE PERIOD!!!!
> 
> Well I'm off work ill today. I woke up at about 5 am with a panic attack which produced an upset stomach and puking. I covered up the panic part to OH and just made out that I must have a stomach bug. The slight disagreement we had on Saturday/Sunday am really shook me up but he said all the right things to me today and sorta asked me to marry him! He's Muslim and wants us to go to the mosque and be married under Islamic law. I'm going to so some research.

Hi Sarachka!

I'm sorry you're not feeling well but huge congratulations on the marriage news! How exciting! :happydance:

My doctor said that when ttc the optimum frequency for sex is once every other day to ensure a higher concentration of better quality sperm being in the right place at the right time. Sperm can live for up to five days inside you so you don't worry if you haven't had sex on the actual day of ov as there will still be sperm there from the day before.

I have to say, hatrick sounds fab though ;-)

Hi everyone else!

I'm new here and have spent a few days lurking before finally getting round to posting. Looking forward to posting here more often!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly you get several awards: chief myrtle, first turtle, original turtle...

Addie!! You must be on :cloud9: - hope this is the smiley... The DH know yet?? How will you tell him??


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG JUST DID A DIGI AND IT SAYS PREGNANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I dont know if i believe it
> 
> :shock::shock::shock: :saywhat: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> WE DID IT!!! I MEAN YOU DID IT!!! :haha: CONGRATS!!! (i knew it :amartass:)Click to expand...

Wooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sooo pleased for you addie - I knew it too :smug: :hugs:


----------



## Elisheva009

addie25 said:


> OMG JUST DID A DIGI AND IT SAYS PREGNANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I dont know if i believe it

CONGRATULATIONS! 

Hoping to see more BPFs from this thread soon!


----------



## Mollykins

Elisheva! Welcome! :wave: 

If you've read up then you know we are crazy but you are welcome to join it. :haha: 

Girls- I'm waiting on Addie's permission to add her bfp to the title... she's making me wait. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- How about the super sparkly siggy Queen? :winkwink:

Hmmm yeah, that would be a good award for Sarachka :thumbup:

You my dear Molly will certainly be receiving a wonderful award, but as was quite rightly pointed out.....there are so many possibles for you :shrug: Definitely needs some thought :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Elisheva009 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Haha glad you enjoyed your non fertile but awesome sex. We did it 3 times yesterday!! It's been a while since we had a hatric. And I think as of today I AM IN MY FERTILE PERIOD!!!!
> 
> Well I'm off work ill today. I woke up at about 5 am with a panic attack which produced an upset stomach and puking. I covered up the panic part to OH and just made out that I must have a stomach bug. The slight disagreement we had on Saturday/Sunday am really shook me up but he said all the right things to me today and sorta asked me to marry him! He's Muslim and wants us to go to the mosque and be married under Islamic law. I'm going to so some research.
> 
> Hi Sarachka!
> 
> I'm sorry you're not feeling well but huge congratulations on the marriage news! How exciting! :happydance:
> 
> My doctor said that when ttc the optimum frequency for sex is once every other day to ensure a higher concentration of better quality sperm being in the right place at the right time. Sperm can live for up to five days inside you so you don't worry if you haven't had sex on the actual day of ov as there will still be sperm there from the day before.
> 
> I have to say, hatrick sounds fab though ;-)
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> I'm new here and have spent a few days lurking before finally getting round to posting. Looking forward to posting here more often!Click to expand...

Hello and welcome Elisheva :hi:

Tell us a bit about yourself........ :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

YAY Elisheva you found our turtle thread!! Ladies, she is a good friend of mine from gymnastics msg boards from years back. We were chatting on msn the other day and found out each other are ttc so I directed her here. Like me and Holly, elisheva is ttc a multilingual bebe


----------



## newbie_ttc

Elisheva :hi: Welcome dear :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HA!I'M HERE!!!!!!

I've come to claim my euros I put down on addie earlier today.:happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0012.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Elisheva :hello: :hello:

come join the crazies!! I agree give us the scoop about you... I like to read about new turtles :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> HA!I'M HERE!!!!!!
> 
> I've come to claim my euros I put down on addie earlier today.:happydance:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0012.gif

Oooh. You are having a very late night!! :sleep: :sleepy: :asleep: - one of those works!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:sleep: :sleep: is it 11.10 there?


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls well i have now stoppedbleeing which is strange lol help lo


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I think your betting euros is a secret :bfp: weapon. It's like winning a 1-5k post... you bet euros on someone and they get the :bfp: So with that hypothesis I am going to very nicely request/demand/plead/beg for a you to bet on me. Please? :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Elisheva you need a nice avatar. Maybe a nice one of rhian ;-)


----------



## Mollykins

Also Holly- new avatar of LO... ridiculously adorable. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> OMG JUST DID A DIGI AND IT SAYS PREGNANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I dont know if i believe it

Whooooooooo hoooooooooo congrats Hun x


----------



## newbie_ttc

poor addie must have fainted from all her :bfp: excitemnent :haha: Lovely way to start off the week 

And ditto what Molly said about LO Holly


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: crunchie!


----------



## kit_cat

Awww Holly....little santa Hollichka, GORGE! She does look slightly dubious about the head gear though? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :sleep: :sleep: is it 11.10 there?

Yep and I'm in bed with my net book, DH is asleep -he's had a hard day and 'I am likely not fertile' so won't hassle him! I'll be asleep soon too...


----------



## Elisheva009

Thanks for the welcome everyone!



kit_cat said:


> [Tell us a bit about yourself........ :thumbup:


I'm originally from Northants in the UK but currently living in Italy with my husband who is Iranian!

TTC #1 for a year now but had a bit of a false start when we found I needed to have an operation to remove a polyp so have really been trying for 6 months.


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls well i have now stoppedbleeing which is strange lol help lo

Goddamn our bodies and the tricks they play on us!! :growlmad: No fair! Hope it sorts itself out sweetie, don't know what's going on with you :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I think your betting euros is a secret :bfp: weapon. It's like winning a 1-5k post... you bet euros on someone and they get the :bfp: So with that hypothesis I am going to very nicely request/demand/plead/beg for a you to bet on me. Please? :cry:

I will but you need reliable evidence. The thing that clinched it for me with addie is that a work colleague of hers (ie normal non line-eye person) saw a line. At that point I could safely put down my euros.


----------



## Mollykins

I know I am stating the obvious but *I WANT A  WANT WANT WANT   *


----------



## kit_cat

Elisheva009 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> [Tell us a bit about yourself........ :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm originally from Northants in the UK but currently living in Italy with my husband who is Iranian!
> 
> TTC #1 for a year now but had a bit of a false start when we found I needed to have an operation to remove a polyp so have really been trying for 6 months.Click to expand...

Well, welcome again and I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey...may it be "funfilled" and quick! 

Where in Italy do you live? I have always wanted to visit Italy...


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I think your betting euros is a secret :bfp: weapon. It's like winning a 1-5k post... you bet euros on someone and they get the :bfp: So with that hypothesis I am going to very nicely request/demand/plead/beg for a you to bet on me. Please? :cry:
> 
> I will but you need reliable evidence. The thing that clinched it for me with addie is that a work colleague of hers (ie normal non line-eye person) saw a line. At that point I could safely put down my euros.Click to expand...

All right, all right... I'll try to come up with something... once I'm in the TWW of course. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Elisheva, welcome to loopy land:flower:
I've got to go to sleep now but I look forward to more chat soon. I'm an Ital'o holic.:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I know I am stating the obvious but *I WANT A  WANT WANT WANT   *

If I had a magic wand you'd be first up sweetie :flower::hugs:

THIS may be your cycle anyway because when you think about it, things have kind of fallen into place this time round...like OH actually not going anywhere :thumbup: And what with all that tea you drink...... :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Also, I forgot to tell you ladies that my OH told me Friday night that he doesn't want to start using condoms (for the break) so he better get me pregnant this time. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello

Erm, hello?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Also, I forgot to tell you ladies that my OH told me Friday night that he doesn't want to start using condoms (for the break) so he better get me pregnant this time. :haha:

Hmmmm, so if no BFP this time (which it will be of course) you will be more NTNP than on a break? Would that appeal to you?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I know I am stating the obvious but *I WANT A  WANT WANT WANT   *
> 
> If I had a magic wand you'd be first up sweetie :flower::hugs:
> 
> THIS may be your cycle anyway because when you think about it, things have kind of fallen into place this time round...like OH actually not going anywhere :thumbup: And what with all that tea you drink...... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww :awww: Thanks Kit! :hugs: You remember our talk of the TTC marble jar? :haha: I catch myself thinking every now and again, "I want a yellow marble... not a red one." :haha:

I really hope this month is ours. Really really really. 

As for the tea... teehee. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also, I forgot to tell you ladies that my OH told me Friday night that he doesn't want to start using condoms (for the break) so he better get me pregnant this time. :haha:
> 
> Hmmmm, so if no BFP this time (which it will be of course) you will be more NTNP than on a break? Would that appeal to you?Click to expand...

The reason for the break is more for mental health. If we NTNP then my TTC brain will remain obsessed, but if we use condoms I will genuinely be able to relax. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Erm, hello?Click to expand...

My little computer does this weird thing of inverting all the letters and symbols on the keyboard, and I have to log off and start again...I'd only got as far as 'hello'...it was a message for Elisheva:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also, I forgot to tell you ladies that my OH told me Friday night that he doesn't want to start using condoms (for the break) so he better get me pregnant this time. :haha:
> 
> Hmmmm, so if no BFP this time (which it will be of course) you will be more NTNP than on a break? Would that appeal to you?Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for the break is more for mental health. If we NTNP then my TTC brain will remain obsessed, but if we use condoms I will genuinely be able to relax. :flower:Click to expand...

Yep, you're quite right my dear :thumbup: but I'm still hoping for a "blue" marble for you this time :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also, I forgot to tell you ladies that my OH told me Friday night that he doesn't want to start using condoms (for the break) so he better get me pregnant this time. :haha:
> 
> Hmmmm, so if no BFP this time (which it will be of course) you will be more NTNP than on a break? Would that appeal to you?Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for the break is more for mental health. If we NTNP then my TTC brain will remain obsessed, but if we use condoms I will genuinely be able to relax. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you're quite right my dear :thumbup: but I'm still hoping for a "blue" marble for you this time :flower:Click to expand...

Me too. :cry: I'm getting all weepy. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also, I forgot to tell you ladies that my OH told me Friday night that he doesn't want to start using condoms (for the break) so he better get me pregnant this time. :haha:
> 
> Hmmmm, so if no BFP this time (which it will be of course) you will be more NTNP than on a break? Would that appeal to you?Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for the break is more for mental health. If we NTNP then my TTC brain will remain obsessed, but if we use condoms I will genuinely be able to relax. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you're quite right my dear :thumbup: but I'm still hoping for a "blue" marble for you this time :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. :cry: I'm getting all weepy. :hugs:Click to expand...

:awww::hugs:

Well my dear Molly and all lovely turtley ladies...I must to bed go.... I'm just about to turn into a pumpkin :headspin:

Nighty night :hugs: x


----------



## Mollykins

Night Kit! :sleep: well.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I know I am stating the obvious but *I WANT A  WANT WANT WANT   *

:awww: there, there my friend. not that it makes u feel any better, but u r not alone :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I know... I'm feeling (as my OH puts it) "needy". :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I know... I'm feeling (as my OH puts it) "needy". :haha:

it's ok... i was feeling similar yesterday. why is it that i only have symptoms on the 1st day of my tww :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Not to worry Newbie- this cycle you should have more substantial symptoms as the days wear on. :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies will speak tomorrow and shall see what my temp does


----------



## want2bamum86

oh texted me 2nite he hurt himself at footie training again im getting worried bout him sobsob


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone thanks for the congrats!!!!! Im still nervous bc at 8dpo the blood test says no and now 10dpo i get 3 positive tests 1 beeing a digi that said PREGNANT. Y at 8dpo was it neg on blood? Im calling my doctor tomorrow and he will send me for blood test. Im guna wait till Friday to go bc I want to give it time to build up so blood test says pregnant IM nervous it wont even tho I see the words pregnant.

Well I wanted to tell our families and my DH in a nice way but after I saw the Digi I screamed called DH screamed IM PREGNANT called my mom screamed IM PREGNANT and then called his mom and screamed IM PREGNANT LOLLOLOLOLOL I blew the nice surprise we were going to do. :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone thanks for the congrats!!!!! Im still nervous bc at 8dpo the blood test says no and now 10dpo i get 3 positive tests 1 beeing a digi that said PREGNANT. Y at 8dpo was it neg on blood? Im calling my doctor tomorrow and he will send me for blood test. Im guna wait till Friday to go bc I want to give it time to build up so blood test says pregnant IM nervous it wont even tho I see the words pregnant.
> 
> Well I wanted to tell our families and my DH in a nice way but after I saw the Digi I screamed called DH screamed IM PREGNANT called my mom screamed IM PREGNANT and then called his mom and screamed IM PREGNANT LOLLOLOLOLOL I blew the nice surprise we were going to do. :wacko:

:rofl: that's funny! I imagine I probably won't be any better! Congrats again addie and try to not worry! Enjoy it and let the doctors worry about all the blood work :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LOL thanks it was pretty funny! I will try and relax about it and hope the blood test shows it. I will test in the am and hubby is trying to get picture onto comp now.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Not to worry Newbie- this cycle you should have more substantial symptoms as the days wear on. :thumbup:

I sure hope so. My boobs were sore on and off today but such was the case last cycle as well. I am starting to realize this is a symptom that accompanies my O. :shrug:

Workout is done, had more of my deelish stirfry for dinner (that tasted even better the 2nd day! :thumbup:), and now I am off to shower to go see my friend's baby... again! :blush: I'm such a stalker! But I was invited this time :flower:


----------



## addie25

LOL enjoy yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- May I suggest going on Wednesday or Thursday to get your bloods done? That way you will not have to wait through the weekend to get the results back. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Don't worry Newbie- If I had a friend with a new bebe, I would stalk... I mean... visit them all the time too. :haha: Enjoy yourself. :flower:


----------



## addie25

Molly: I am a bit nervous to go earlier than Friday bc I am scared it wont show in the blood???


----------



## addie25

I may go Thursday so maybe I get a call Friday. I am due for AF Sat so wud Thursday be 2 early?? I am just very nervous I don't want to hear him say it's not showing.


----------



## addie25

Good nt everyone!


----------



## newbie_ttc

luv the new avatar addie :thumbup: 

change of plans, i decided to wait until tomorrow to visit since it was getting so late. so here i am :flower:


----------



## addie25

Ill stay up and chat a bit! :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

yay! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

so tell me, what did DH say about your :bfp:??

And where is all this nervousness coming from? I don't recall u saying u've had a m/c before.


----------



## addie25

DH was excited he said he wishes I didn't call everyone screaming as he had a plan on how to tell them lol but he was playing his guitar to my belly be4 lol and then I said the baby wants to hear xmas songs on piano and he went over and started to play LOLOL. We are both nervous bc I guess its our 1st baby and we just dont know what 2 expect bc the neg on day 8. I never had a m/c but one of my best friends has had 3. Each time pos pregnancy tests and then she has a m/c or just gets a regular period bc she had a chemical so that is why I am nervous.


----------



## addie25

He also told our cat she was going to be a big sister:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

even our moms are like ok well lets wait till u get blood tests to confirm so I guess that was making me think well maybe I am not till I get bloods.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> DH was excited he said he wishes I didn't call everyone screaming as he had a plan on how to tell them lol but he was playing his guitar to my belly be4 lol and then I said the baby wants to hear xmas songs on piano and he went over and started to play LOLOL. We are both nervous bc I guess its our 1st baby and we just dont know what 2 expect bc the neg on day 8. I never had a m/c but one of my best friends has had 3. Each time pos pregnancy tests and then she has a m/c or just gets a regular period bc she had a chemical so that is why I am nervous.

I understand... I guess that would make me nervous too. DF that just had a baby is a nurse, so I am now a little too familiar with the complexities of conceiving and pregnancy so I am quite sure I will be just as nervous as you, if not more. Just take it easy and enjoy it as much as u can. Looks like you're gonna need to relocate to another job now! :haha:

How many months of TTC is this for you? 2?


----------



## addie25

We have been trying since September. Must admit September we didn't try hard at all but we did try everything in oct nov and dec (dec started the clomid)


----------



## addie25

Dec is 1st month I charted and I think it did help a lot.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Dec is 1st month I charted and I think it did help a lot.

I am so slow! Just realized your chart is in your siggie! I must stalk it now, especially since its a pregnancy chart :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

LOL stalk away! Vote saying u think I am pregnant on the chart LOL!


----------



## newbie_ttc

my temps are just all over the place! i so hate my thermometer these days. :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

U ovulated day 13 it says? Ur temps have been high since them so thats good! How many months have u been ttc?


----------



## newbie_ttc

I didn't like my choices... where is the "yes, absolutely, without a doubt" option?? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

LOL I don't know y they do not have that option! I didn't like my thermometer 2 much and I would have little chats with it telling it it better get into shape and make my temps get high!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> U ovulated day 13 it says? Ur temps have been high since them so thats good! How many months have u been ttc?

well :blush: those last two temps are fake :haha: Just added them in so I could see that lovely red crossbar on my chart :haha: my temp trends have been different every cycle. makes me so mad... i just need more consistency! usually pre-o temps are between 97.2-97.3 and post O temps are 97.9 and above. As u can see my temps definitely don't fit that mold this cycle :dohh: I swear it's the stoopid thermometer's fault! She's plotting against me :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

well those last two temps are fake Just added them in so I could see that lovely red crossbar on my chart my temp trends have been different every cycle. makes me so mad... i just need more consistency! usually pre-o temps are between 97.2-97.3 and post O temps are 97.9 and above. As u can see my temps definitely don't fit that mold this cycle I swear it's the stoopid thermometer's fault! She's plotting against me 

LOL thats so funny that u added them. :haha::haha: LOL well maybe u need to fire your thermometer and hire a new one!!!! Have u shown ur doc ur chart. I did lol I was like ummm take a look!!! :happydance: my doc thinks I am a nut case LOL.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Oh, in answer to your question, like u, September was the 1st month technically as that is when we stopped preventing. I've never been on bc so we would use condoms, which those haven't been used for almost a year, or avoid sex around my fertile window, or :blush: pull out. Last cycle was the 1st month, according to my chart that we got timing down perfectly. So I'd like to think this is our 2nd cycle TTC... 1st 2 cycles were NTNP.


----------



## addie25

I think u will be getting ur BFP sooooon!!!!! I hope we can be bump buddies!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> LOL thats so funny that u added them. :haha::haha: LOL well maybe u need to fire your thermometer and hire a new one!!!! Have u shown ur doc ur chart. I did lol I was like ummm take a look!!! :happydance: my doc thinks I am a nut case LOL.

my doc was the one that told me to chart. I had a conception appointment back in august and he told me to come back after two months of trying if nothing happened. Since the 1st two were NTNP, if nothing happens this cycle, I fully plan to take my chart in for him to give it a good once over. I will tell him to fix me and maybe he will prescribe clomid for me too. I always wanted to do it with no help, but at this point i will take what i can get. I am so impatient. I wanted it to happened on the 1st trying, and I'm ashamed to say, but i was quite pissed when it didn't happen that way. i tend to be a little foolish at times :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I think u will be getting ur BFP sooooon!!!!! I hope we can be bump buddies!

:hugs: u r so sweet :hugs: i sure hope so. for some reason, last cycle i wasn't very confident the day after O and this time I have that same feeling. We shall see tho. I'll let the chart do the talking for me :haha:


----------



## addie25

Do not worry I am the same way. I demanded clomid LOL. He sent me for tests and said my eggs are fine I ovulate well its just irregular ovulation. I said welllll isn't that what clomid is 4 PLEASEEEE GIVE IT TO ME NOW! He was totally fine with giving it to me.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Does clomid work by regulating your hormones? Do u take it the entire cycle or just during a certain time in your cycle? Just wondering how it works. I have a sneaky suspicion that DH's little :spermy: may be low quality b/c he is is 38. Apparently they work tho, b/c he has a 15 yr old son. Just need it to work for me now!! :haha:


----------



## addie25

You take clomid from day 5-9 or day 3-7, or 2-6 I think. I took mine day 5-9 then you stop and in 5-10 days you ovulate. Clomid makes you over ovualate and makes u ovulate regularly it shortens your cycle (I had a 45 day cycle this month is 29 or 30 days) Sometimes more than 1 egg dropps and you have increase chance of having twins. I am a bit nervous that we are having twins since I got a positive on a digi at night without fmu!


----------



## newbie_ttc

oooh! twins? how exciting!


----------



## addie25

I duno if we will have twins but u have a higher risk of it when on Clomid. I am excited to see if it will be just 1 or 2.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Twice the fun and half the pregnancies :haha: I wouldn't wish twins on myself, although once they are older, i bet they are fun. i think it would be neat watching them relate to one another


----------



## addie25

I really hope we just have 1 :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie my girl... first things first... PLEASE let me put you in the title of the thread as our 7th BFP.
Secondly... it is ENTIRELY possible for your first bloods to come back neg and then get your positive read on an hpt 2 days later. If I was with you, I would shake you (ever so gently!) YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! :hugs: Try to be happy... and accept it. :haha: Going in on Thursday is definitely not too soon and would be perfect I imagine, since it will give you the results on Friday. 

Newbie- HI! :wave:


----------



## addie25

Molly you can put me on as a BFP! :thumbup: I am getting more excited about it. :happydance::happydance:I just have a type A personality and like facts and data :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

I like facts and data myself, which is why I am convinced that you are pregnant. I've been in the TTC game for 18 months, have two children, and a ridiculous amount of random medical knowledge. :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: Molly! Welcome to turtle chat after hours! What are u up to this evening? I'm getting ready to take a nice warm bubble bath... it's only 13 degrees here!


----------



## addie25

Thanks Newbie and Molly. Chunky Monkey and I are going to go to bed now LOL (I do not think he/she is a chunky monkey yet but they will be soon enough) :haha::haha: I will talk to you in the AM thank you for all the support!


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/125/125518gg8dmu4r0p.gif u preggy turtle, sweet dreams my dear :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Addie! :sleep: well!

Newbie- I fell asleep for a half an hour on the couch tonight :blush: My OH put the girls to bed and when I woke up it was quiet and dark (with only the Christmas tree lights on) and I asked, "Um... where are the girls?" He informed me then that he put them to sleep and let me get a small rest in. Such a sweet man. :hugs2: 

I'm going to wait a bit and then lure him in. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Addie! :sleep: well!
> 
> Newbie- I fell asleep for a half an hour on the couch tonight :blush: My OH put the girls to bed and when I woke up it was quiet and dark (with only the Christmas tree lights on) and I asked, "Um... where are the girls?" He informed me then that he put them to sleep and let me get a small rest in. Such a sweet man. :hugs2:
> 
> I'm going to wait a bit and then lure him in. :haha:

Sasha Mayweather, so nice of you to join us!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Addie! :sleep: well!
> 
> Newbie- I fell asleep for a half an hour on the couch tonight :blush: My OH put the girls to bed and when I woke up it was quiet and dark (with only the Christmas tree lights on) and I asked, "Um... where are the girls?" He informed me then that he put them to sleep and let me get a small rest in. Such a sweet man. :hugs2:
> 
> I'm going to wait a bit and then lure him in. :haha:
> 
> Sasha Mayweather, so nice of you to join us!!Click to expand...

:haha: So I must have gone to bed as Molly Marie and woken up as Sasha Mayweather eh? :haha: 

New development... I have ewcm- super stretchy and clear. Ooo! :happydance: Hmm... OH is playing video games now... perhaps I should... pull a trick or two... 

... you know, I think I'm in the mood for tea. :shock:

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Go get him tiger! And Sasha, don't tell Molly about tonight, she gets :blush: easily! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Go get him tiger! And Sasha, don't tell Molly about tonight, she gets :blush: easily! :haha:

:rofl: :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

I think I'm going to go... have some tea now... enjoy your bath. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I forgot to add a :happydance: for that CM!! that sounds nice and fertile :thumbup: Christmas :bfp: in no time!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Time for that https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118043wr45x35q50.gif I've been putting off

Have fun tonight Sasha! https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2161/2161727tp2hf3a4qy.gif


----------



## Mollykins

I am extremely, ridiculously hopeful for this cycle. I wonder if it's because it's my last before the break or :shrug: All right... I mentioned having tea to the OH so he keeps looking over at me. :haha: I better get. Sleep well Newbie. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Well it is 2:40 in the morning and after waking my husband up to tell him I can't sleep and rolling around for an hour I thought I would come and see if anyone was on.


----------



## addie25

I really wish I cud get some rest I have to be at work till 7:30pm tomorrow and the next day!:shrug: I keep having dreams that I am in the hospital and I am watching Harry Potter and all the nurses come in and refuse to give me pain medication bc they want to watch harry potter and then some how I am in a jungle and the colors of the flowers are so bright I wake up! :shrug::shrug::shrug: LOL I am such an odd ball!


----------



## addie25

Ok going to go try and sleep again. Talk to everyone in the AM


----------



## Mollykins

Oh poor Addie! :hugs: I am going to go ahead and file that under, "crazy pregnancy dreams" :haha: I hope you get some sleep sweets.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I really wish I cud get some rest I have to be at work till 7:30pm tomorrow and the next day!:shrug: I keep having dreams that I am in the hospital and I am watching Harry Potter and all the nurses come in and refuse to give me pain medication bc they want to watch harry potter and then some how I am in a jungle and the colors of the flowers are so bright I wake up! :shrug::shrug::shrug: LOL I am such an odd ball!

To see colorful flowers in your dream, signify kindness, compassion, gentleness, pleasure, beauty, and gain. It is also symbolic of perfection and spirituality. Your dream may be an expression of love, joy and happiness. Alternatively, flowers in dream, especially if they are blooming, represent your hidden potential and latent talents. Flowers can also denote a particular time or season. If the flowers are white, then it symbolizes sadness. Consider the color of the flower and the type of flower for additional analysis.


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL thats so funny that u added them. :haha::haha: LOL well maybe u need to fire your thermometer and hire a new one!!!! Have u shown ur doc ur chart. I did lol I was like ummm take a look!!! :happydance: my doc thinks I am a nut case LOL.
> 
> my doc was the one that told me to chart. I had a conception appointment back in august and he told me to come back after two months of trying if nothing happened. Since the 1st two were NTNP, if nothing happens this cycle, I fully plan to take my chart in for him to give it a good once over. I will tell him to fix me and maybe he will prescribe clomid for me too. I always wanted to do it with no help, but at this point i will take what i can get. I am so impatient. I wanted it to happened on the 1st trying, and I'm ashamed to say, but i was quite pissed when it didn't happen that way. i tend to be a little foolish at times :blush:Click to expand...

Hi just catching up with you girls across the pond! Loving the :bfp: (still...) 
I just wanted to say Newbie, you're not alone there. I'm glad in a way that it didn't happen in one month as that's not a realistic picture of ttc and I would only go on to worry if ttc #2 took longer than a month. Newbie may I ask why you would need clomid? I think Addie took it for the length of her cycles... Am I right Addie?


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Addie! :sleep: well!
> 
> Newbie- I fell asleep for a half an hour on the couch tonight :blush: My OH put the girls to bed and when I woke up it was quiet and dark (with only the Christmas tree lights on) and I asked, "Um... where are the girls?" He informed me then that he put them to sleep and let me get a small rest in. Such a sweet man. :hugs2:
> 
> I'm going to wait a bit and then lure him in. :haha:
> 
> Sasha Mayweather, so nice of you to join us!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: So I must have gone to bed as Molly Marie and woken up as Sasha Mayweather eh? :haha:
> 
> New development... I have ewcm- super stretchy and clear. Ooo! :happydance: Hmm... OH is playing video games now... perhaps I should... pull a trick or two...
> 
> ... you know, I think I'm in the mood for tea. :shock:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies! :hi:

Just enjoying my day off with a morning of :coffee: and tv. Going to make a yummy egg on toast for breakfast soon BUT I wondered about eggs, it says in all guidelines not to eat undercooked eggs, does this include a runny yolk??

Molly I am like you I am filled with positivity for this cycle and even ttc as a whole, the more people that I see getting a :bfp: after 4,5,6 months ttc the more relaxed I become I am looking forward to the whole journey and of course more chats with my lovely turtles. Of course I still want it to happen asap. In fact what I want is a baby in 2011 that gives me (including the past 2) 6 cycles. 

Girls, please don't think me crazy but I am 3dpo and my nipples are sore, that's it - the only symptom but it's enough for me to notice (I don't prod and poke them I figure I don't get :holly: BUT I had a :coffee: in my hand and brushed my right booby and it hurt a little, fel weird... 

I too am hopeful Molly... My OH was VERY keen with the :sex: this cycle and with us at the in laws this is very good!! :yippee:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning Jaynie! :wave: 

I hope you enjoy your day off. :thumbup: I am going to have to catch up with you and our lovely turtle ladies in the morning. (It's only 1239 here :dohh: ) I guess I can't sleep after all that tea. :shock: Only joking... sort of. :haha: 

I'll see you all in... a bit less than 7 hours. :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

:sleep: well g'night m'am


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all,:flower: nice cup of tea that I'm not doing anything kinky with:coffee:

You must send me to bed if I stay up late chatting, I slept badly on account of being over tired, and woke up at 3:30am and couldn't sleep:growlmad:

You set the bar high Firstbaby, if you don't get pregnant first 1 or 2 tries for :baby: no. 2! My doc says you start being properly back to regular cycles and optimum fertility 14months after the baby, so I guess it depends when you try for the 2nd, but I wouldn't be so hard on yourself!:pop:

And Addie the bloods will be FINE, even today they'd come up positive:thumbup: But whatever you feel happiest with, I understand if you just want to let the little bean implant well and not have any chemical sadness, but you'll be just fine:hugs:

I have CBFM issues today. It's given me a peak fertility reading because I must have over-wee'd on the stick and the dye has all splodged on the LH side and nothing on the Estrogen side so it read it as a huge peak. What will it do when I peak for real?:shrug: That said I am on early O alert this month, I wee'd on a second stick to check visually where I am and I think the cbfm would have given me 2 bars today..so I will start BDing every other day...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly molly hello!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

goodnight Molly!!!:hugs: Crossing like ships in the night


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Newbie and addie...I loved reading through your chat last night....once again addie- CONGRATS!! :happydance: Relax and enjoy the fruits of your labour (no pun intended :winkwink:) 

Molly... I hope you enjoyed your "tea" :winkwink: saucy minx! :twisted:

Good morning firstbaby :thumbup: Ahhh, it's lovely to have a day off in the week isn't it? Hope you make the most of it and about the eggs...yes, they should be cooked properly, so not so runny in the middle please miss :winkwink: The sensitive boobies sound good....as Holly will attest, that is the ONLY symptom that she holds dear and true and none other will do! :haha: Good luck sweetie, I hope it's YOU in a week or so!!!! :hugs:

x


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit I am WOUNDED about the eggs, is this something that everyone does on the 2 ww - I might have scrambled eggs then I love runny yolks... It is indeed lovely having a day off in the week but then, I have to go in Saturday which is pants, but I think a day off on my own is worth it!! 

Holly you must be very tired! I meant with ttc the second... That if I had fallen preggo within one month of ttc #1 I MIGHT be prone to worry if ttc #2 was harder... You know what I mean? So the 'reality' of ttc sets in when it takes you a few months with the 1st you will be more patient I think....

I don't get the CBFM. If no :bfp: i'm going to get the OH to get me one in July! It's my birthday :) 

Any of you turtles have good plans??


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kit I am WOUNDED about the eggs, is this something that everyone does on the 2 ww - I might have scrambled eggs then I love runny yolks... It is indeed lovely having a day off in the week but then, I have to go in Saturday which is pants, but I think a day off on my own is worth it!!
> 
> Holly you must be very tired! I meant with ttc the second... That if I had fallen preggo within one month of ttc #1 I MIGHT be prone to worry if ttc #2 was harder... You know what I mean? So the 'reality' of ttc sets in when it takes you a few months with the 1st you will be more patient I think....
> 
> I don't get the CBFM. If no :bfp: i'm going to get the OH to get me one in July! It's my birthday :)
> 
> Any of you turtles have good plans??

Hmm I know what you mean but it kind of works both ways, coz it took me 2 weeks of being off the pill and NOT TRYING to fall pregnant the first time, then I miscarried at 8 weeks, then next fell a year later , on the 4th cycle of really trying (NTNP before that) and during that time the fact that I _had_ fallen pregnant before and quickly was reassuring, and on account of that I was happy to just let nature run her course, even if it was taking a while to get pregnant 2nd time. And at the mo it's the same, I have living proof (on my lap trying to help me type) that I _can_ do it! So it takes some of the doubt away and makes me more patient!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I eat runny eggs in the 2ww:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> My OH was VERY keen with the :sex: this cycle and with us at the in laws this is very good!! :yippee:

That is _very_ good:thumbup: Sex and lots of it is what I prescribe for ttc!!!
I hope i'll be able to motivate DH this weekend, at least my fertile days include Saturday and Sunday, in the week it can be difficult...


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Holly - good morning my dear :hugs:

Well yes, runny eggs are supposed to be a no no in pregnancy, and as for the 2WW, it depends on your view. Much like drinking alcohol I suppose. Some abstain from everything in the 2WW that they would abstain from when pregnant, some don't :shrug: I personally don't like runny eggs :sick:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:

Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hi Holly - good morning my dear :hugs:
> 
> Well yes, runny eggs are supposed to be a no no in pregnancy, and as for the 2WW, it depends on your view. Much like drinking alcohol I suppose. Some abstain from everything in the 2WW that they would abstain from when pregnant, some don't :shrug: I personally don't like runny eggs :sick:
> 
> x

Runny eggs are very minimal risk though, so for the 2ww I think you're ok. Confirmed pregnant I agree, take no risks. I've not Googled it but statistically you probably have more chance of getting run over than getting salmonella but I still go out the house in the 2ww, and you statistically have more chance of being Not Pregnant during the 2ww than Pregnant....so I eat runny eggs. But as you say it all depends on how you interpret the risk


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly I see your point actually if you had conceived once before I suppose you know it's possible... I have had sore bbs at one point in my life and since ttc am thinking i might have been preggo (it's THAT rare that I get them)...

Kit may I ask what you mum is having an op for? You can tell me to fack orf if you'd prefer! 

I had scrambled egg instead, they weren't as nice as the fried egg I wanted!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:

Morning Kit:flower: 
Sorry I launched into my runny egg lecture without even saying good morning! Like a wildboar careering through the forest, trampling everything on its path.

I hope your mum's op goes well:hugs: Will you be able to visit?


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:

Kit I am not having this mystery problem! What actually happens? I have never had problems on bnb...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly I see your point actually if you had conceived once before I suppose you know it's possible... I have had sore bbs at one point in my life and since ttc am thinking i might have been preggo (it's THAT rare that I get them)...
> 
> Kit may I ask what you mum is having an op for? You can tell me to fack orf if you'd prefer!
> 
> I had scrambled egg instead, they weren't as nice as the fried egg I wanted!

I had an AF on holiday 3 or 4 months after my mc (NTNP and unaware of the whole ttc universe of poas and ss!) which was particularly heavy and long and crampy (my AF is always really short and painless) and possibly a week or 2 late but I wasn't paying much attention, so I wonder if I didn't have an early mc then... I will never know:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly I see your point actually if you had conceived once before I suppose you know it's possible... I have had sore bbs at one point in my life and since ttc am thinking i might have been preggo (it's THAT rare that I get them)...
> 
> Kit may I ask what you mum is having an op for? You can tell me to fack orf if you'd prefer!
> 
> I had scrambled egg instead, they weren't as nice as the fried egg I wanted!

Of course you may ask, very nice of you to show concern :flower: She will be having spinal surgery. She will be having a disc removed from her spine which is compressing her spinal cord which has currently rendered her unable to move :cry: or function normally. The problem is, her bloods came back as showing signs of a chest infection and she will need a chest x-ray before they proceed (or not) She's a poor soul :nope:

Sorry about the scrambled (and less appealing) eggs.....see Holly's comments on the matter above :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly - good morning my dear :hugs:
> 
> Well yes, runny eggs are supposed to be a no no in pregnancy, and as for the 2WW, it depends on your view. Much like drinking alcohol I suppose. Some abstain from everything in the 2WW that they would abstain from when pregnant, some don't :shrug: I personally don't like runny eggs :sick:
> 
> x
> 
> Runny eggs are very minimal risk though, so for the 2ww I think you're ok. Confirmed pregnant I agree, take no risks. I've not Googled it but statistically you probably have more chance of getting run over than getting salmonella but I still go out the house in the 2ww, and you statistically have more chance of being Not Pregnant during the 2ww than Pregnant....so I eat runny eggs. But as you say it all depends on how you interpret the riskClick to expand...

Thank you Holly for clarifying :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:
> 
> Kit I am not having this mystery problem! What actually happens? I have never had problems on bnb...Click to expand...

When I first joined it sometimes told me to respect a ten minute "time out":growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:
> 
> Kit I am not having this mystery problem! What actually happens? I have never had problems on bnb...Click to expand...

Well some random message about Internet explorer being unable to display the page etc pops up and I have to shut the page down and come back in. If nobody else is having this it must be my duff laptop/connection :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly - good morning my dear :hugs:
> 
> Well yes, runny eggs are supposed to be a no no in pregnancy, and as for the 2WW, it depends on your view. Much like drinking alcohol I suppose. Some abstain from everything in the 2WW that they would abstain from when pregnant, some don't :shrug: I personally don't like runny eggs :sick:
> 
> x
> 
> Runny eggs are very minimal risk though, so for the 2ww I think you're ok. Confirmed pregnant I agree, take no risks. I've not Googled it but statistically you probably have more chance of getting run over than getting salmonella but I still go out the house in the 2ww, and you statistically have more chance of being Not Pregnant during the 2ww than Pregnant....so I eat runny eggs. But as you say it all depends on how you interpret the riskClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Holly for clarifying :hugs:Click to expand...

No problem Kit, https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/Emoticono_animado_12151_MundoMessenger_com.gifany more egg questions anyone? We have our own chicken eggs, like Crunchie and Trinitymom.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:
> 
> Kit I am not having this mystery problem! What actually happens? I have never had problems on bnb...Click to expand...
> 
> Well some random message about Internet explorer being unable to display the page etc pops up and I have to shut the page down and come back in. If nobody else is having this it must be my duff laptop/connection :growlmad:Click to expand...

That's your duff lap top/:comp:connection


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is fun Kit, having you 'working' from home! I've just put LO in her cot for her nap, so will whizz off in a mo and get some:laundry::hangwashing::dishes: done


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly I see your point actually if you had conceived once before I suppose you know it's possible... I have had sore bbs at one point in my life and since ttc am thinking i might have been preggo (it's THAT rare that I get them)...
> 
> Kit may I ask what you mum is having an op for? You can tell me to fack orf if you'd prefer!
> 
> I had scrambled egg instead, they weren't as nice as the fried egg I wanted!
> 
> I had an AF on holiday 3 or 4 months after my mc (NTNP and unaware of the whole ttc universe of poas and ss!) which was particularly heavy and long and crampy (my AF is always really short and painless) and possibly a week or 2 late but I wasn't paying much attention, so I wonder if I didn't have an early mc then... I will never know:shrug:Click to expand...

Holly, similar things have passed through my mind. As you quite rightly say, back in the days of blissful ignorance, anything is possible. Like you, I had late AF's, funny pinkish tinges to bleeding and freakishly heavy AF which were out of the norm. Sometimes knowledge isn't power..it's painful :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies !! I am at home today as I a little poorly ..... Lol took my temp this morning for ff and it was 101.... Not sure I will add that one it will ruin my cover line xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly I see your point actually if you had conceived once before I suppose you know it's possible... I have had sore bbs at one point in my life and since ttc am thinking i might have been preggo (it's THAT rare that I get them)...
> 
> Kit may I ask what you mum is having an op for? You can tell me to fack orf if you'd prefer!
> 
> I had scrambled egg instead, they weren't as nice as the fried egg I wanted!
> 
> Of course you may ask, very nice of you to show concern :flower: She will be having spinal surgery. She will be having a disc removed from her spine which is compressing her spinal cord which has currently rendered her unable to move :cry: or function normally. The problem is, her bloods came back as showing signs of a chest infection and she will need a chest x-ray before they proceed (or not) She's a poor soul :nope:
> 
> Sorry about the scrambled (and less appealing) eggs.....see Holly's comments on the matter above :thumbup:Click to expand...

Your poor mum.:hugs: My dad's had spinal surgery, and has learnt to walk again, and rides a recumbent bicycle. They do amazing things these days:thumbup: your mum'll be fine afterwards:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies !! I am at home today as I a little poorly ..... Lol took my temp this morning for ff and it was 101.... Not sure I will add that one it will ruin my cover line xx

Hello Crunchie :hi:

Oh your poor love...temp of 101? :nope: Take care and keep cosy today :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly I see your point actually if you had conceived once before I suppose you know it's possible... I have had sore bbs at one point in my life and since ttc am thinking i might have been preggo (it's THAT rare that I get them)...
> 
> Kit may I ask what you mum is having an op for? You can tell me to fack orf if you'd prefer!
> 
> I had scrambled egg instead, they weren't as nice as the fried egg I wanted!
> 
> Of course you may ask, very nice of you to show concern :flower: She will be having spinal surgery. She will be having a disc removed from her spine which is compressing her spinal cord which has currently rendered her unable to move :cry: or function normally. The problem is, her bloods came back as showing signs of a chest infection and she will need a chest x-ray before they proceed (or not) She's a poor soul :nope:
> 
> Sorry about the scrambled (and less appealing) eggs.....see Holly's comments on the matter above :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Your poor mum.:hugs: My dad's had spinal surgery, and has learnt to walk again, and rides a recumbent bicycle. They do amazing things these days:thumbup: your mum'll be fine afterwards:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Holly, I hope so :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies !! I am at home today as I a little poorly ..... Lol took my temp this morning for ff and it was 101.... Not sure I will add that one it will ruin my cover line xx

Oooo Get Well Soon:hugs: Maybe you just O'd:haha: I got a stupid mistake peak on my CBFM:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

STOOoooooooOPID CBFM, and the splodgy dye culprit test:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







day 11 peak.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









splodged dye.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes she does sound like a poor soul! I know someone who has also had spinal surgery to a similar effect, he needed some rotting discs out and a cage put on it. He is ok now, except his problems sometimes recur but this is because he was so bad with it... I'm sure your mum will be fine, it all sounds scary but I am sure like Holly said that there is plenty to be done to help with the recovery... :hugs: for you and your family...

Crunchie seems you also need some :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. If you don't put the temp in what happens? I can't wait to chart now. I am hoping that like someone else has in the past that sod's law will kick in and I won't need one :happydance:

I am quietly optimistic this cycle and I am letting you know as I symptom spotted like mad last cycle and got a :bfn: I was ok, but I wasn't as optimistic that cycle... I am however optimistic this cycle. It is a lucky number '2' my friend took 2 tries with both of her boys!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly I see your point actually if you had conceived once before I suppose you know it's possible... I have had sore bbs at one point in my life and since ttc am thinking i might have been preggo (it's THAT rare that I get them)...
> 
> Kit may I ask what you mum is having an op for? You can tell me to fack orf if you'd prefer!
> 
> I had scrambled egg instead, they weren't as nice as the fried egg I wanted!
> 
> I had an AF on holiday 3 or 4 months after my mc (NTNP and unaware of the whole ttc universe of poas and ss!) which was particularly heavy and long and crampy (my AF is always really short and painless) and possibly a week or 2 late but I wasn't paying much attention, so I wonder if I didn't have an early mc then... I will never know:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly, similar things have passed through my mind. As you quite rightly say, back in the days of blissful ignorance, anything is possible. Like you, I had late AF's, funny pinkish tinges to bleeding and freakishly heavy AF which were out of the norm. Sometimes knowledge isn't power..it's painful :nope:Click to expand...

I reckon lots of us have had more early mc's than we imagine, I've had sore boobs too come to think of it, always put it down to O. As you say, blissful ignorance!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> STOOoooooooOPID CBFM, and the splodgy dye culprit test:growlmad:

I don't get it... How could it give a flase positive reading Holly? Can it do this? For the price of them, I would think they would be 100% accurate...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, I'm off. I'm being such a slob mum, in my dressing gown on the computer at nearly midday:blush: So I'm now off to get some housework done and then make wonderful pig puppets to enrich my LO's imagination. Take that Slob Mum:grr: that'll learn ya

bye bye for now turtle wurtles:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> STOOoooooooOPID CBFM, and the splodgy dye culprit test:growlmad:
> 
> I don't get it... How could it give a flase positive reading Holly? Can it do this? For the price of them, I would think they would be 100% accurate...Click to expand...

I think I wee'd on it with too much emotion


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies not even going to bother with a test temp has dropped again this morning even though I took 2 hours early because i woke for the bathroo
The one two hours later is irrelevant because you are meant to temp after 3 hours of undisturbed sleep so looks like I'm out after all


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> STOOoooooooOPID CBFM, and the splodgy dye culprit test:growlmad:
> 
> I don't get it... How could it give a flase positive reading Holly? Can it do this? For the price of them, I would think they would be 100% accurate...Click to expand...
> 
> I think I wee'd on it with too much emotionClick to expand...

:haha: Wee'd with too much emotion! :haha: Are you absolutely sure this is a mistake because I'd hate for it to be early O and you don't realise it??:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Morning ladies not even going to bother with a test temp has dropped again this morning even though I took 2 hours early because i woke for the bathroo
> The one two hours later is irrelevant because you are meant to temp after 3 hours of undisturbed sleep so looks like I'm out after all

Hmmm, but still no witch ginge! :af:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge :hug: 

I hope you are ok... I don't get temps but I believe that we all know our bodies. To the point where I don't know mine. I will have to leave it for a test! I can't believe we have to wait two weeks. Sh*te.... What's occuring with the blood tests and the like ginge? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## addie25

Crunchie: Feel better hun! :hugs:

I took 3 more tests this morning. 3 different kinds. One says pregnant, one says yes, and one has 2 lines. 2nd line still light but a bittt darker than yesterday!!!!! I am finally believing that I am pregnant! I will be back later to read the 2 pages I missed I am late for work as I could not get to bed last night and then could not get up in the am!!! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie! 

Ladies I am cracking up today on the 2ww I am regretting a day off! I hate work but at least when I am there I think less about the 2ww and any symptoms. I have one wonky boob they were both wonky this morning but now just the 1. I really think I am a symptom sceptic as I said I think progesterone causes symptoms and it also brings on af does it not? Sooooo.... It's killing me though I know that symptoms don't mean a thing without a :bfp: but that still doesn't stop me from over analysing every twinge and pull and everything! :cry: it's driving me batty.

I will have to wait until I :test: which is so unfair... I'm already considering bringing it forward to the 23rd 11dpo, does everyone think this is a good day for a reliable hpt? hmmm?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Crunchie: Feel better hun! :hugs:
> 
> I took 3 more tests this morning. 3 different kinds. One says pregnant, one says yes, and one has 2 lines. 2nd line still light but a bittt darker than yesterday!!!!! I am finally believing that I am pregnant! I will be back later to read the 2 pages I missed I am late for work as I could not get to bed last night and then could not get up in the am!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!

:haha: addie...I did the exact same thing when I got my BFP!! Cost me a fortune..and it didn't stop there either, I've only really just stopped testing weekly in the last couple of weeks or so :dohh: The POAS addiction really gotta hold of me :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: addie!
> 
> Ladies I am cracking up today on the 2ww I am regretting a day off! I hate work but at least when I am there I think less about the 2ww and any symptoms. I have one wonky boob they were both wonky this morning but now just the 1. I really think I am a symptom sceptic as I said I think progesterone causes symptoms and it also brings on af does it not? Sooooo.... It's killing me though I know that symptoms don't mean a thing without a :bfp: but that still doesn't stop me from over analysing every twinge and pull and everything! :cry: it's driving me batty.
> 
> I will have to wait until I :test: which is so unfair... I'm already considering bringing it forward to the 23rd 11dpo, does everyone think this is a good day for a reliable hpt? hmmm?

Try to relax my sweet.....I know it's hard :hugs: Wonkyness, whether singular or plural is a good sign, of course I'm speaking from experience of a singularly wonky boob :haha: I got a faint BFP at 9 DPO, then clear one at 10DPO, so I'd say maybe 11 DPO would be ok, but then again some ladies don't get theirs till a little later. There's no saying when you implanted and the worst would be to test too early and get a false negative :nope: Not much help am I? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :haha:

No but i suppose we're all the same Kit! We will all be anxious and the like I think i'm griping about the fact I have to wait and that is out of my control even a blood test would be unreliable as we have learned from addie (not that I am considering it...)

I just :brat: :brat: :brat: want to know if I am up the duff! Where does that saying even come from?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I get my blood results tomorrow so I will let you know and the only 'symptom' I have is sore nipples which I get every single month so I don't think I'm pregnant but I have been saying I won't be pregnant this month since af so :shrug: we have been trying for 27 cycles now ....


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My lovelies! :hi:

Before I start with my news... I see we have another :bfp:!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ADDIE!!! I knew u were gonna get ur :bfp:!!! :winkwink: :hugs: really pleased for u hun! :hugs:

Well ladies I regret to announce that the bitch.... Oooh sorry where are my manners...:winkwink: I mean the :witch: has arrived in full force here today! :cry: but atleast I know where I stand now! On to my 1st NTNP cycle I go! :thumbup:

My question is do I count day 1 as the day I started spotting? Or as today when it :witch: arrived fully? As I read that day 1 is when it starts full flow? :shrug:

Hope all of u are doing ok? :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Day 1 is the first day you see red flow moomin x


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I get my blood results tomorrow so I will let you know and the only 'symptom' I have is sore nipples which I get every single month so I don't think I'm pregnant but I have been saying I won't be pregnant this month since af so :shrug: we have been trying for 27 cycles now ....

You never know, but you know best how you feel my dear :hugs: 27 cycles...phew, that's determination! I hope you get some answers from the bloods - FX'd.


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My lovelies! :hi:
> 
> Before I start with my news... I see we have another :bfp:!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ADDIE!!! I knew u were gonna get ur :bfp:!!! :winkwink: :hugs: really pleased for u hun! :hugs:
> 
> Well ladies I regret to announce that the bitch.... Oooh sorry where are my manners...:winkwink: I mean the :witch: has arrived in full force here today! :cry: but atleast I know where I stand now! On to my 1st NTNP cycle I go! :thumbup:
> 
> My question is do I count day 1 as the day I started spotting? Or as today when it :witch: arrived fully? As I read that day 1 is when it starts full flow? :shrug:
> 
> Hope all of u are doing ok? :hugs:
> 
> Xxx

:awww: Moomin - so sorry, goddamn those symptoms,they were soooo promising :nope: As you say, you know where you are now and it's onwards and upwards (or NTNP :winkwink:) for you now.

Oh, and yes, agree with ginge, 1st day is 1stday of full flow, not spotting. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

damm that CBFM....well I think I told you that mine lied the cycle I got preggers.....said I O and then a week later a IC opk told me I was then !!!!!!! shakes head at cbfm 

sorry ginge and mommin !!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> damm that CBFM....well I think I told you that mine lied the cycle I got preggers.....said I O and then a week later a IC opk told me I was then !!!!!!! shakes head at cbfm
> 
> sorry ginge and mommin !!!!!!!

Hope you are feeling a bit better :flower:

The thing is, I always sing the praises of my little wee eater machine thingy because I had me a bun in the oven from using it for just one cycle...but then I hear you and Holly's tales of CBFM woe and I think maybe it's not all that and a bag of chips? :shrug: Maybe it's just your luck? 

x


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: moomin!

Hope you are ok chicklen. Want me to knock the bitch out? :ninja: I am well hard. 

Ginge, I admire you! I think I said to Molly that I would have been committed with 18 months ttc so I would be on the verge of suicide with 27 under my belt! 

I am going to go out and make sure I do something with the day off, going for coffee with a friend and then she will probably drop me at my nana's (she's the number one lady in my life) and we go there for tea (dinner for americans and non northerners) every Tuesday for Shepherd's pie or hotpot I hope we are having hotpot tonight i'm not a fan of mince but Adam is. I will be mainly wondering if I am pregnant for the next 10 days. I feel strong having done 4 days of the 2ww, pretty much...

:hug: & :hugs: for my crazy turtle friends... 

I am being persuaded to join a rival forum by my friend. She thinks it's better than BnB.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope one cycle of using it helps me :cry: even if I will be using expired sticks :haha: oh well will buy more next month where is the best place to get them cheap?


----------



## firstbaby25

Moomin

I also think that day 1 is full red flow of blood... Not spotting and/or brown blood  

You are on CD1 chicklen... It sucks but you know that you can :beer: and :wine: over christmas as you might not have o'd then. We all know you will be letting Dave think he is NTNP but that you're not going to be doing that :thumbup: you'll be preggo in no time...


----------



## addie25

Moomin: Thank you! I am sorry AF came! You seem to be positive so that is good. I bet next cycle as u are ntnp it will happen for you!

Ginge: I had no symptoms except cramping and bach ach and heart burn. Do not rule yourself out because you do not have symptoms mine were not screaming out to me that I was pregnant at all. Also look at my chart you will see drops in the LF its ok to have drops.

Firstbaby: I would test at 11dpo that is a good day! Even 10 sometimes pple get faint positives!!!!!!! I Cant wait to hear! I got a light positive at 10dpo and a digi said Pregnant at night. Yess wait to take a blood test I was so sad when he said no from the 8dpo test. I am nervous about the blood test now when I should be excited at this point. Its not worth it to get that upset that early.

KitCat: Yes I think I will stop testing now and just wait to go for my blood. It does cost a lot of money and I rather buy shoessssssssssss! I got so many cute outfits yesterday some I can wear even when I start to show so I was excited about that!


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> I hope one cycle of using it helps me :cry: even if I will be using expired sticks :haha: oh well will buy more next month where is the best place to get them cheap?

I do think the CBFM is really good, but I have crazy cycles so I dont think it works100% for me, when I first came off the pill I had cycles up to 60 days long so it was great to try and pinpoint O 

also I had a chemical in may/june, then a MMC in sept so I think my cycles are still screwy 

I am taking some vitimins this month that are meant to regulate your cycles so I have my fingers crossed ! 

ebay is good for the sticks


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL thats so funny that u added them. :haha::haha: LOL well maybe u need to fire your thermometer and hire a new one!!!! Have u shown ur doc ur chart. I did lol I was like ummm take a look!!! :happydance: my doc thinks I am a nut case LOL.
> 
> my doc was the one that told me to chart. I had a conception appointment back in august and he told me to come back after two months of trying if nothing happened. Since the 1st two were NTNP, if nothing happens this cycle, I fully plan to take my chart in for him to give it a good once over. I will tell him to fix me and maybe he will prescribe clomid for me too. I always wanted to do it with no help, but at this point i will take what i can get. I am so impatient. I wanted it to happened on the 1st trying, and I'm ashamed to say, but i was quite pissed when it didn't happen that way. i tend to be a little foolish at times :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi just catching up with you girls across the pond! Loving the :bfp: (still...)
> I just wanted to say Newbie, you're not alone there. I'm glad in a way that it didn't happen in one month as that's not a realistic picture of ttc and I would only go on to worry if ttc #2 took longer than a month. Newbie may I ask why you would need clomid? I think Addie took it for the length of her cycles... Am I right Addie?Click to expand...

hi jaynie :hi: I don't really think I need it since my cycles are super regular... just looking for a quicker road to BFP land :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I hope one cycle of using it helps me :cry: even if I will be using expired sticks :haha: oh well will buy more next month where is the best place to get them cheap?

Ginge....the best place to get the wee sticks is ebay or maybe amazon I think. That's where I got mine from...seemed the best prices but still expensive!


----------



## firstbaby25

See my earlier post about me going out now and now you are all here! I am sad... I was bored, no one was talking and now you are all here and I have to go in 10 mins! :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I've had a massive drop and it has gone to pre o temps so :af: will definitely be arriving soon


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> See my earlier post about me going out now and now you are all here! I am sad... I was bored, no one was talking and now you are all here and I have to go in 10 mins! :cry:

Never fear...you have a lovely day out and we'll catch up later with how your day went :thumbup: I need to go and get some work done.....gotta love this "working" from home lark eh? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:

Hi kit_kat, 

Sending your mum well wishes from across the pond!


----------



## addie25

Crunchie: A chemical is what I am most worried about rt now. I am scared the blood test will say no like it did at 8dpo and that would mean it was a chemical. I just have to hope 6 preg test showing positive means its here to stay.


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Crunchie: A chemical is what I am most worried about rt now. I am scared the blood test will say no like it did at 8dpo and that would mean it was a chemical. I just have to hope 6 preg test showing positive means its here to stay.

I honestly think your blood test was too early to pick it up, and with my chemical I was having long cycles and I just tested on the off chance as I had some funny symptoms and I got a digi coming back as 2-3 weeks and then next day not pregnant...the fact you have 6.....positive tests means you should relax :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> See my earlier post about me going out now and now you are all here! I am sad... I was bored, no one was talking and now you are all here and I have to go in 10 mins! :cry:

:flower: we will all be here later ......lol my GP told me this morning that to be careful on the antibotics I have been given as it will stop the pill working :haha: heres hoping :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:
> 
> Hi kit_kat,
> 
> Sending your mum well wishes from across the pond!Click to expand...

Well thank you very much newbie, so kind of you :hugs: Turns out her chest infection is too bad, so no op till infection cleared :nope: I think she's going to spend Christmas in hospital :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> See my earlier post about me going out now and now you are all here! I am sad... I was bored, no one was talking and now you are all here and I have to go in 10 mins! :cry:
> 
> :flower: we will all be here later ......lol my GP told me this morning that to be careful on the antibotics I have been given as it will stop the pill working :haha: heres hoping :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh the irony Crunchie! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: addie!
> 
> Ladies I am cracking up today on the 2ww I am regretting a day off! I hate work but at least when I am there I think less about the 2ww and any symptoms. I have one wonky boob they were both wonky this morning but now just the 1. I really think I am a symptom sceptic as I said I think progesterone causes symptoms and it also brings on af does it not? Sooooo.... It's killing me though I know that symptoms don't mean a thing without a :bfp: but that still doesn't stop me from over analysing every twinge and pull and everything! :cry: it's driving me batty.
> 
> I will have to wait until I :test: which is so unfair... I'm already considering bringing it forward to the 23rd 11dpo, does everyone think this is a good day for a reliable hpt? hmmm?

absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:
> 
> Hi kit_kat,
> 
> Sending your mum well wishes from across the pond!Click to expand...
> 
> Well thank you very much newbie, so kind of you :hugs: Turns out her chest infection is too bad, so no op till infection cleared :nope: I think she's going to spend Christmas in hospital :cry:Click to expand...

poor kit kats mummy ! big :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

yes Kit I am sorry to hear that. Christmas in hospital is pants but the more reason to make next Christmas extra special... She will have 2 grandchildren by then no??

My friend is late I will swing for her when she gets here and she is like this, i expected that she wouldn't be here until 2.10 when she said 2 but what can I do?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:
> 
> Hi kit_kat,
> 
> Sending your mum well wishes from across the pond!Click to expand...
> 
> Well thank you very much newbie, so kind of you :hugs: Turns out her chest infection is too bad, so no op till infection cleared :nope: I think she's going to spend Christmas in hospital :cry:Click to expand...

Aw kit :hugs: I am sorry to hear that dear :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey u turtles :hi: I've finally caught up! Sorry about AF moomin. I bet you'll get it next cycle. It always happens like that, u try and try, then nothing, and when u decide not to try that's when it happens :dohh:

Jaynie, so jealous of your off day in the middle of the week, enjoy it! And crunchie I hope u feel better, that temp sounds nasty!

Day 2 for my TWW, once again not feeling too optimistic, as I think we should have gotten more BD'ing in. Only got in two sessions, 2dbo and O day. We'll see what happens tho. Hopefully I am plesantly surprised.

I've got a mtg to go to in a few and it's going to be a long one. Pray I don't fall asleep in there!!

Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!!

P.S. Where's emandi??


----------



## LittleSpy

:wave: Hi everyone! (I know this is getting lame. In a couple weeks I have 1.5 weeks off work so maybe I'll be able to keep up with you ladies then. :winkwink:)

Congrats Addie! :flower:

:dust: to all!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> goodnight Molly!!!:hugs: Crossing like ships in the night

Very nice! "Passing like ships in the night." Always loved that one. Ahhh books. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:
> 
> Kit I am not having this mystery problem! What actually happens? I have never had problems on bnb...Click to expand...

Kit, I have had that problem before. I just waited until the page loaded and pressed the "stop loading" button in my tool bar or, if I missed it and it chucked me off, I would press the back button. :thumbup: FX for you mum sweets! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gawd...anyone else struggling to get into the thread this morning? It keeps chucking me off :growlmad: I'm working from home today...can you tell :shhh:
> 
> Mum might have her op today if chest infection is not to severe...waiting for news :wacko:
> 
> Kit I am not having this mystery problem! What actually happens? I have never had problems on bnb...Click to expand...
> 
> When I first joined it sometimes told me to respect a ten minute "time out":growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl: They knew all about YOU Holly! :rofl: Time out! :rofl: I could just imagine your face at the news. Cursing the computer the whole 10 minutes in Holly-isms. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: :haha:
> 
> No but i suppose we're all the same Kit! We will all be anxious and the like I think i'm griping about the fact I have to wait and that is out of my control even a blood test would be unreliable as we have learned from addie (not that I am considering it...)
> 
> I just :brat: :brat: :brat: want to know if I am up the duff! Where does that saying even come from?

Up the duff...

Meaning

Euphemism for pregnant. Used most commonly, although not exclusively, to describe unplanned pregnancy.
Origin

The phrase doesn't appear in print until 1941, in Sydney John Baker's Dictionary of Australian Slang:

"Duff, up the (of a woman), pregnant."

Duff isn't a common word and seems an odd choice for a colloquial phrase. It took a rather roundabout route...

As the phrase means pregnant it shouldn't come as a major surprise that for the origin we need look no further than the penis. As with many English phrases that refer to sexual activity we dive straight into a world of euphemism and there are several obscuring layers here between penis and pregnancy.

One of the numerous slang terms for the sexual organs, or more commonly specifically the penis, is pudding. This has a long history, going back to at least the 18th century, as here from Thomas D'Urfey's, Wit and mirth: or pills to purge melancholy, being a collection of ballads and songs, 1719:

"I made a request to prepare again, That I might continue in Love with the strain Of his Pudding".

A slang term for male masturbation, which leaves little to the imagination - 'pull one's pudding', has been known since at least the 19th century.

There is a related phrase for pregnancy - 'in the pudding club', and it turns out that this and 'up the duff' are essentially the same phrase. By 1890, Barrère & Leland, in their Dictionary of Slang, defined the term pudding club:

"A woman in the family way is said to be in the pudding club."

Note that in those Victorian times the definition of a euphemistic term for pregnancy relied on another euphemism.

Dough is another word for pudding and duff is an alternative form and pronunciation of dough. That was in use by 1840, as here from R. H. Dana in Before the Mast:

"To enhance the value of the Sabbath to the crew, they are allowed on that day a pudding, or, as it is called, a duff."

So, we travel this route - (up the) duff -> dough -> pudding -> penis -> pregnant.

The more recent 'bun in the oven', another slang phrase for pregnant, may originate this way too.


----------



## new mummy2010

Huge congrats ADDIE on your BFP!!!!

Gosh girls i aint been on since pg 474 your now on 530 lol...............phhh what alot of reading!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Isn't it possible that you are Oing early? I do recall that you told me some time back that your O'd on CD 12 with Holly... so, maybe???

Jaynie!! You are NOT to be persuaded to join the enemy forum :trouble: ....How could you betray your turtles so? :cry: 

LittleSpy- Long time sweets! :wave: How are you and that little munchkin?? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:

I must finish and send off these blasted Christmas cards today! I am awful about the post. :dohh: I'm also going to try and work on one of the blankets today... yesterday I started one and Alice kept pouncing on it at all the wrong times. :trouble: Playful little kitten. :haha:

How are you all?


----------



## Mollykins

Runny eggs = :sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

:hi: Lady Turtles

I have spent the last 30 min catching up on posts rather than strangling my middle...thought I might regret it later...maybe. He put a bottleof bleach into the full washing machine :grr:

Soooo, I made notes (how's that for a-type ocd!) so that I could remember what to comment on

First things first:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS ADDIE!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: SO happy for you!

*MOLLY* That bedroom is BEAUTIFUL! But we'd never have a baby :haha: OH would have to work VERY hard to distract me!!!

*GINGE* Son't count on being out until :witch: shows...and you have AMAZING fortitude!

*MOOMIN* Sorry AF showed :hugs:

*JAYNIE* A rival forum???? Seriously???? But there'd be no turtles there! What would be the point???? And I hear you on the same person different sex thing. I have only ever slept with OH :blush: that probably sounds weird but we were 17 when we met

*HOLLY* I think you may have wee'd with too much emotion :rofl: Weeing with emotion is one of my best turtle-isms. I also have "hate mail" next to your name in my notes but I have NO idea why???? Sieve brain :blush:

*SARACHKA* you'd better stay out of my house otherwise you'd have to pee all the time with all the books around! I even have books in the bathroom so you wouldn't be bored :loo:

*ELISHEVA* Welcome :flower:

*KITKAT*Lots of love and light for mum

*CRUNCHIE* And healing energy for you dear Crunchie...being sick sucks :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Looking forward to Christmas pudding girls?:haha:

I am most deffo not O ing, you see the wee stick when I took it out the machine? All the dye amassed on one side. And of course being me I then did another clearblue to examine myself... and 2 ics:blush: I leave nothing to chance. All negative (and I will BD tonight just to make sure anyway:wacko:) And when I O I get good and proper EWCM and mittelwhotsit and positive opks, so it ain't for tomorrow. But I think it could be lurking around day 15 rather than the usual 17...I'm on my guard

Hollinka doesn't want me on BnB, I will be back anon...:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

I spent a lovely day paying debts and then watching SPUD with my mom. It's based on a book that I love that's written by my BIL's friend 
https://www.amazon.com/Spud-John-van-Ruit/dp/B001PO68PG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1292343782&sr=1-1
Very funny


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Looking forward to Christmas pudding girls?:haha:
> 
> I am most deffo not O ing, you see the wee stick when I took it out the machine? All the dye amassed on one side. And of course being me I then did another clearblue to examine myself... and 2 ics:blush: I leave nothing to chance. All negative (and I will BD tonight just to make sure anyway:wacko:) And when I O I get good and proper EWCM and mittelwhotsit and positive opks, so it ain't for tomorrow. But I think it could be lurking around day 15 rather than the usual 17...I'm on my guard
> 
> Hollinka doesn't want me on BnB, I will be back anon...:flower:

I forgot to say that Holly is the CUTEST EVER Chirstmas santa baby!!! I WANT WANT WANT one!:brat::brat::brat::brat:

Of course, just because we are not trying this month, I have AMAZING ewcm


----------



## Mollykins

Good day to you Trin! How are you?


----------



## newbie_ttc

i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi trinity! :hi: good to see u my dear! My jaw dropped when I read about the bleach! OMG :dohh: i hope u were washing white towels!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: :hi: :coffee: was good my friend came with her sons... I rely on these babies to get my hormones going and make me pregnant. I think it did the trick! :hi: trinity... Yes, the friend with 2 sons who came today joined a smaller forum and thinks it's better than ours :bah: (that's not a smiley but you get the imagery) it's called that baby place. Humbug. I'm excited to see my nana, she was emotional the other day my grandad died 2 months ago :cry: I wish I could take it away from her but alas this is not something I understand as I haven't yet dedicated my life to someone for 49 years...

Trim I wish I'd met my oh sooner and/or he wasn't such a tool the first time we went out (this is take 2 for us)... I think it's cool that you can say that!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> HA!I'M HERE!!!!!!
> 
> I've come to claim my euros I put down on addie earlier today.:happydance:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0012.gif




newbie_ttc said:


> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:

Newbie... Do you need me to come over there and do some stealth 'talking' :ninja: I am well hard...


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi trinity! :hi: good to see u my dear! My jaw dropped when I read about the bleach! OMG :dohh: i hope u were washing white towels!!

I wish!! I have a 13kg washing machine so it holds LOADS of stuff. My worst is that my favourite filmy, grey, i-don't-want-to-show-my-fat-arms top was in there :sad2:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trim I wish I'd met my oh sooner and/or he wasn't such a tool the first time we went out (this is take 2 for us)... I think it's cool that you can say that!

I was OH's first (and only) too so it is nice

PS love the misspell on my name :haha: wish it were true!


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:

:gun: you have every right to be mad :gun:


----------



## firstbaby25

^ ^ :rofl: :haha:

my iPhone gets me in to trouble!!

Where is sarachka?! I have noticed her absence today!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:

Hmm.... I think that this is a matter of respect now. He knows that you are not comfortable with her and yet what? He still incorporates her into your guys' life? IMHO, I would be fuming too. I came in contact a while back with an old boyfriend and I informed my OH of it and he was comfortable with us speaking, well long story short, my OH decided he wasn't comfortable with us speaking anymore and asked me to stop. I did. Why? Because I respect my OH that much. :shrug: 

May I ask what exactly you have a problem with? What about her has you on edge?


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG:shock: trinitymom that is awful, :laundry: and everything will reek of bleach for a few cycles to come! I put the weeniest amoont of bleach in with LO's nappies once (yes I use washables!) thinking it might whiten them up a bit, but the next few cycles stank of bleach so I don't bother now! They'll just have to wait for the summer sun to come back to get out on the line and whitened up again!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I made a Frankenbake which turned out to be very nice: potatoes, brown and oyster mushroom and baby stem broccoli with a yoghurt and white wine sauce. Served with a crunchy salad. YUM!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOOMIN!:holly:

:cry:

That dubious spotting prevented me putting my euros down, but I was still hoping nonetheless:hug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I made a Frankenbake which turned out to be very nice: potatoes, brown and oyster mushroom and baby stem broccoli with a yoghurt and white wine sauce. Served with a crunchy salad. YUM!

Oh I want a salad!! I am very nearly salivating! :haha: Deelish.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG:shock: trinitymom that is awful, :laundry: and everything will reek of bleach for a few cycles to come! I put the weeniest amoont of bleach in with LO's nappies once (yes I use washables!) thinking it might whiten them up a bit, but the next few cycles stank of bleach so I don't bother now! They'll just have to wait for the summer sun to come back to get out on the line and whitened up again!!

DO you use the shaped washables? I'm planning that with my next one - except in the first few weeks and when we go out


----------



## HollyMonkey

That Frankenbake sounds nice. I'm going to have to make some kind of Frankendinner tonight- the pool is back open again after heating failure, so I'm going to brave the minus temps to get to my club session tonight. It's the 20min bike ride that's the hard bit when it's this cold..:cold:

*Addie* I'm glad it's sinking in, although I understand your poas-ing; I did the same with LO!!:blush:

*Firstbaby* 11 dpo should be fine, do you have early tests?

*Cruunnnnchiee* hope you're feeling better:friends:

*Kitcat* That's not much fun for your mum and your family, Christmas in hospital, I hope she makes a speedy recovery.:flower: 

Right, I have to go and eat some FOOOOOD to get me through my evening of sport and arctic weather:munch::bike::cold:


----------



## firstbaby25

I too want to use washable nappies my friend got the second best brand... There is a main one I believe... But she really rated the ease of them, I worry you will need to buy a lot of them for it to work, it's a false economy if you then have to do loads of half washes a week...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG:shock: trinitymom that is awful, :laundry: and everything will reek of bleach for a few cycles to come! I put the weeniest amoont of bleach in with LO's nappies once (yes I use washables!) thinking it might whiten them up a bit, but the next few cycles stank of bleach so I don't bother now! They'll just have to wait for the summer sun to come back to get out on the line and whitened up again!!
> 
> DO you use the shaped washables? I'm planning that with my next one - except in the first few weeks and when we go outClick to expand...

Yep I have TotsBots ones that I bought online (Easifit I think is the model I have) and they're great. Used them from when she was about a month (before that they were too bulky) and still using them! They have 3 poppers to adjust the size, and velcro waist, and extra wee inserts, and you can put a paper or fabric liner in to catch poo. At night she wears a disposable though, Pampers Dry-nite, to avoid any waking up due to leaks, which you can get with the washables a bit. And of course when I'm out and about I use disposables, but as an economic home option they're fab:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> :wave: Hi everyone! (I know this is getting lame. In a couple weeks I have 1.5 weeks off work so maybe I'll be able to keep up with you ladies then. :winkwink:)
> 
> Congrats Addie! :flower:
> 
> :dust: to all!

Hi LittleSpy...hope all is well with you and your beach bump :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I too want to use washable nappies my friend got the second best brand... There is a main one I believe... But she really rated the ease of them, I worry you will need to buy a lot of them for it to work, it's a false economy if you then have to do loads of half washes a week...

Not really coz babies soil their clothes and sheets so much you end up having loads to wash anyway! I have 20 white ones (now various shades of pink and grey in the wash!) and 5 snazzy multicoloured ones but the white ones are better. There's loads of choice now, the market has exploded for them and there are quite a few good ones. My friend uses BumGenius ones, and I like my TotsBots...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> ^ ^ :rofl: :haha:
> 
> my iPhone gets me in to trouble!!
> 
> Where is sarachka?! I have noticed her absence today!

Yeah you called Ginge Gunge once:haha:

I was wondering the same thing about sarachka:-k


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Ladies....


HollyMonkey said:


> MOOMIN!:holly:
> 
> :cry:
> 
> That dubious spotting prevented me putting my euros down, but I was still hoping nonetheless:hug:

Yeah the spotting had me going for a while and together with vthe sickness and dem Moomin :holly: i thought i was onto a sure thing! :dohh: :cry: But hey ho, hey ho, it's off to NTNP we go! :haha: :hug: :flower:



newbie_ttc said:


> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:

:shock: OMG hun that was such an :evil: thing for your OH to do! I'm not suprised u were fuming! I would be absolutely LIVID if Dave did that! What did he said when 'said person' was removed from the guest list? Big :hug: to u sweetie! :flower:



newbie_ttc said:


> Hey u turtles :hi: I've finally caught up! Sorry about AF moomin. I bet you'll get it next cycle. It always happens like that, u try and try, then nothing, and when u decide not to try that's when it happens :dohh:

:thumbup: Thanks hun! Yeah they say that it always happens when u stop trying! So here's hoping that i will get my New Year :bfp:! :happydance:



addie25 said:


> Moomin: Thank you! I am sorry AF came! You seem to be positive so that is good. I bet next cycle as u are ntnp it will happen for you!

:thumbup: Thanks hun! And congrats again on your :bfp:! When's your blood test? :hug::happydance:



firstbaby25 said:


> Moomin
> 
> I also think that day 1 is full red flow of blood... Not spotting and/or brown blood
> 
> You are on CD1 chicklen... It sucks but you know that you can :beer: and :wine: over christmas as you might not have o'd then. We all know you will be letting Dave think he is NTNP but that you're not going to be doing that :thumbup: you'll be preggo in no time...

:thumbup: Thanks hun! 'Chicklen' :haha: i love it! :thumbup: Yes the upside is that atleast i know i can :wine: over christmas! And boy o boy will i :wine:! :haha:
Yeah Dave is happy with still TTC'ing... just as long as he isn't 'in the know' so much! If u know what i mean? :thumbup::winkwink: And thanks for the PMA! :hug:



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: moomin!
> 
> Hope you are ok chicklen. Want me to knock the bitch out? :ninja: I am well hard.
> :winkwink:
> 
> :hug: & :hugs: for my crazy turtle friends...
> 
> I am being persuaded to join a rival forum by my friend. She thinks it's better than BnB.

:thumbup: Yeah go for it Jaynie! U can team up with Holly if u want as she has some awesome :witch: bashing techniques! :winkwink:



kit_cat said:


> :awww: Moomin - so sorry, goddamn those symptoms,they were soooo promising :nope: As you say, you know where you are now and it's onwards and upwards (or NTNP :winkwink:) for you now.
> 
> Oh, and yes, agree with ginge, 1st day is 1stday of full flow, not spotting. :thumbup:

:dohh: Yeah i believed the symptoms so much kit! They looked so promising that i really thought this was our month! :dohh: Well hopefully the 1st cycle of NTNP will give us our New Year :bfp:! :winkwink: :happydance: :hug:

Well sorry for taking up nearly a whole page of post space with my massive post... buti had to get everything i wantged to say in before i forgot it! :haha: Sorry if i missed anyone out! Didn't mean to! :dohh:
I'm colouring my hair again tonight as it's needed doing for ages and i'm looking forward to doing it as i fancy a change! :thumbup: *random post there* :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:

Oh dear....:nope: I wouldn't be happy either. Especially if OH is already aware of your feelings. Is he just being thoughtless? Is she an ex of his or do you just not like her?


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I too want to use washable nappies my friend got the second best brand... There is a main one I believe... But she really rated the ease of them, I worry you will need to buy a lot of them for it to work, it's a false economy if you then have to do loads of half washes a week...
> 
> Not really coz babies soil their clothes and sheets so much you end up having loads to wash anyway! I have 20 white ones (now various shades of pink and grey in the wash!) and 5 snazzy multicoloured ones but the white ones are better. There's loads of choice now, the market has exploded for them and there are quite a few good ones. My friend uses BumGenius ones, and I like my TotsBots...Click to expand...

Jaynie i think the main brand over here is *Cotton Bottoms*. But don't quote me on that! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: :hi: :coffee: was good my friend came with her sons... I rely on these babies to get my hormones going and make me pregnant. I think it did the trick! :hi: trinity... Yes, the friend with 2 sons who came today joined a smaller forum and thinks it's better than ours :bah: (that's not a smiley but you get the imagery) it's called that baby place. Humbug. I'm excited to see my nana, she was emotional the other day my grandad died 2 months ago :cry: I wish I could take it away from her but alas this is not something I understand as I haven't yet dedicated my life to someone for 49 years...
> 
> Trim I wish I'd met my oh sooner and/or he wasn't such a tool the first time we went out (this is take 2 for us)... I think it's cool that you can say that!

:hi: Firstbaby

Glad you had a nice day and :hugs: for your wee nana. 49 years! WOW! Now that really is something, and no wonder she's emotional :cry:

Hey, how can you even consider going to another forum????? And what's so good about this other forum may I ask??? :growlmad::winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Moomin- I somehow missed your news it seems. I blame it on sleep deprivation. :dohh:
I am so sorry the witch got you! I think Jaynie, Holly, and I need to teach her a lesson! :trouble: Many big :hugs: to you sweets.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: :hi: :coffee: was good my friend came with her sons... I rely on these babies to get my hormones going and make me pregnant. I think it did the trick! :hi: trinity... Yes, the friend with 2 sons who came today joined a smaller forum and thinks it's better than ours :bah: (that's not a smiley but you get the imagery) it's called that baby place. Humbug. I'm excited to see my nana, she was emotional the other day my grandad died 2 months ago :cry: I wish I could take it away from her but alas this is not something I understand as I haven't yet dedicated my life to someone for 49 years...
> 
> Trim I wish I'd met my oh sooner and/or he wasn't such a tool the first time we went out (this is take 2 for us)... I think it's cool that you can say that!
> 
> :hi: Firstbaby
> 
> Glad you had a nice day and :hugs: for your wee nana. 49 years! WOW! Now that really is something, and no wonder she's emotional :cry:
> 
> Hey, how can you even consider going to another forum????? And what's so good about this other forum may I ask??? :growlmad::winkwink:Click to expand...

Ooo! I know!!! There is NOTHING good about this other enemy forum!!! :growlmad: :grr:


----------



## MoominMumma

Kit Cat i just wanted to say that i'm sorry about your mummy! BIG :hug: to u! Has she been ill for a while? (hope you don't mind me asking?)

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello loves! I'm here, I'm here!! How nice that my biatchez Holly & Jaynie noticed my absence. I feel loved. 

I went to work today and felt fine. Just knowing my lorazepam is there if I need it is reassuring and calming. 

Hope OH isn't too late home tonight it's 'goldenticket week'


----------



## Sarachka

Hello loves! I'm here, I'm here!! How nice that my biatchez Holly & Jaynie noticed my absence. I feel loved. 

I went to work today and felt fine. Just knowing my lorazepam is there if I need it is reassuring and calming. 

Hope OH isn't too late home tonight it's 'goldenticket week'


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I made a Frankenbake which turned out to be very nice: potatoes, brown and oyster mushroom and baby stem broccoli with a yoghurt and white wine sauce. Served with a crunchy salad. YUM!

Oooooo, can you send me some over please Trinity...I'm starving :thumbup: That sounds loverly:thumbup:

Sorry to hear about your bleach tradgedy.....not surprised you were unimpressed with your DS :growlmad: Was everything ruined?


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Ooo! I know!!! There is NOTHING good about this other enemy forum!!! :growlmad: :grr:

Oh yes and i forgot to say....

Jaynie u may not go over to the darkside!!!

Looks like we will have to do some evil forum bashing! :trouble:! :haha:

Oh and it's ok that u missed my news Molly! I forgive u! :hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Hello loves! I'm here, I'm here!! How nice that my biatchez Holly & Jaynie noticed my absence. I feel loved.
> 
> I went to work today and felt fine. Just knowing my lorazepam is there if I need it is reassuring and calming.
> 
> Hope OH isn't too late home tonight it's 'goldenticket week'

:hi: Sarachka! This biatch also noticed your absence! :hi: :winkwink:

How u doing today?

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

and how could i forget my dear *Crunchie!!!*

How are u feeling now hun? Hope u get better soon! Big :hug: to u!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Kit Cat i just wanted to say that i'm sorry about your mummy! BIG :hug: to u! Has she been ill for a while? (hope you don't mind me asking?)
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Ah, thank you so much Moomin....my mum has unfortunately been ill in one way or another my whole life. We've been told it's all over on more than one occasion only for her to recover :thumbup: She has had a degenerative condition of the spine for almost 20 years but has really gone downhill very quickly in the last few weeks. The one positive thing to come out of all of this is that I have grown up totally appreciating my health which is something we all so easily take for granted I think. Life is for living while you can I say!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> and how could i forget my dear *Crunchie!!!*
> 
> How are u feeling now hun? Hope u get better soon! Big :hug: to u!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hi there my lovely colourful posting moomin .... I'm getting there ! Temp is still high but managed a nap so that was good .... Bloody typical I took today as a/l ... That is called "sods law "


----------



## MoominMumma

Right my lovelies..... i'm off for a while as i have to make my FIL's birthday card as it's his birthday tomorrow! And we have to go to tescos to get dinner! Thnink it will be chilli con carne and rice (well it will if i get my way :haha:)

I'll be back on later tho!

BIG :hug: to everyone!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi trinity! :hi: good to see u my dear! My jaw dropped when I read about the bleach! OMG :dohh: i hope u were washing white towels!!
> 
> I wish!! I have a 13kg washing machine so it holds LOADS of stuff. My worst is that my favourite filmy, grey, i-don't-want-to-show-my-fat-arms top was in there :sad2:Click to expand...

Oh no! he was just trying to be helpful and give mommy a hand with the laundry :angelnot:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I made a Frankenbake which turned out to be very nice: potatoes, brown and oyster mushroom and baby stem broccoli with a yoghurt and white wine sauce. Served with a crunchy salad. YUM!
> 
> Oooooo, can you send me some over please Trinity...I'm starving :thumbup: That sounds loverly:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bleach tradgedy.....not surprised you were unimpressed with your DS :growlmad: Was everything ruined?Click to expand...

everything :( he was banished to his room for the night. The thing is, yesterday he tried to cut his brother with a pair of scissors. he is very trying! He has adhd and is on Ritalin which made a huge difference (I am VERY MUCH NOT a Ritalin fan, but when it's indicated it really helps) but now he's slipping back into the compulsive behaviour. I don't know what to do anymore :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:
> 
> :gun: you have every right to be mad :gun:Click to expand...

the funny part of the whole thing is, the whole time i was thinking, I am so glad I have already O'ed b/c there won't be any baby making going on tonight!.... obesessed much? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:
> 
> :gun: you have every right to be mad :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> the funny part of the whole thing is, the whole time i was thinking, I am so glad I have already O'ed b/c there won't be any baby making going on tonight!.... obesessed much? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: I remember a cycle, not too far back where OH and I had a disagreement... I remember being so mad and thinking to myself, "Of course he would! Of course he would just piss me right off around O! ARGHHH!" :rofl: So, I know how you feel!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:
> 
> Hmm.... I think that this is a matter of respect now. He knows that you are not comfortable with her and yet what? He still incorporates her into your guys' life? IMHO, I would be fuming too. I came in contact a while back with an old boyfriend and I informed my OH of it and he was comfortable with us speaking, well long story short, my OH decided he wasn't comfortable with us speaking anymore and asked me to stop. I did. Why? Because I respect my OH that much. :shrug:
> 
> May I ask what exactly you have a problem with? What about her has you on edge?Click to expand...

well, it's a long story that dates back to when we were just dating. Not that I mind telling it, but the short end of it is he was caught lying about this woman who was, according to him, just a friend. If there is nothing between u two, why lie? I don't have a problem with her b/c we've never met and she has never, to my knowledge, done anything disrespectful to our marriage. But b/c he chose to hide his friendshipw with her some 6 odd years ago, I have never been comfortable about their dealings since. Call it a gut feeling I guess :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin! :hugs: I have a trying child too. Not ADD but still trying. :nope: She sends me reeling sometimes with the things she chooses to do. Many sympathetic :hugs: your way lovey.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:
> 
> Hmm.... I think that this is a matter of respect now. He knows that you are not comfortable with her and yet what? He still incorporates her into your guys' life? IMHO, I would be fuming too. I came in contact a while back with an old boyfriend and I informed my OH of it and he was comfortable with us speaking, well long story short, my OH decided he wasn't comfortable with us speaking anymore and asked me to stop. I did. Why? Because I respect my OH that much. :shrug:
> 
> May I ask what exactly you have a problem with? What about her has you on edge?Click to expand...
> 
> well, it's a long story that dates back to when we were just dating. Not that I mind telling it, but the short end of it is he was caught lying about this woman who was, according to him, just a friend. If there is nothing between u two, why lie? I don't have a problem with her b/c we've never met and she has never, to my knowledge, don't anything disrespectful to our marriage. But b/c he chose to hide his friendshipw with her some 6 odd years ago, I have never been comfortable about their dealings since. Call it a gut feeling I guess :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmm... tricky situation I say. Stick to your :gun: 
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I made a Frankenbake which turned out to be very nice: potatoes, brown and oyster mushroom and baby stem broccoli with a yoghurt and white wine sauce. Served with a crunchy salad. YUM!
> 
> Oooooo, can you send me some over please Trinity...I'm starving :thumbup: That sounds loverly:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bleach tradgedy.....not surprised you were unimpressed with your DS :growlmad: Was everything ruined?Click to expand...
> 
> everything :( he was banished to his room for the night. The thing is, yesterday he tried to cut his brother with a pair of scissors. he is very trying! He has adhd and is on Ritalin which made a huge difference (I am VERY MUCH NOT a Ritalin fan, but when it's indicated it really helps) but now he's slipping back into the compulsive behaviour. I don't know what to do anymore :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh no...all ruined :nope: My friends son was diagnosed with ADHD and is on Ritalin. I've seen her taken to the edge with him so many times. My hat comes off to both you and her. You're amazing to manage to work with the condition as I see the strain it puts on her, her marriage and even her whole family at times. You really are a pretty amazing person y'know Trinity :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i am back dear friends... currently fuming! DH has pushed a button with me today. We are having a party for his birthday/house warming and I looked on the FB invite today to see that he has invited the one female "friend" of his that I have a problem with! :growlmad: from the very beginning of our relationship, he has been secretive about said friend and we have gotten in some big arguments about her. I cannot control who he is friends with but I can control who comes into my home :gun: Said friend has since been removed from the guest list :growlmad:
> 
> Oh dear....:nope: I wouldn't be happy either. Especially if OH is already aware of your feelings. Is he just being thoughtless? Is she an ex of his or do you just not like her?Click to expand...

technically not an ex, although they did go out once according to him, back in his college days. I have always tried to be diplomatic about the situation, u know, not make a fuss about the friends he had before we met, so I never said to him directly that I don't like them being friends, so I guess that's why he thought I was ok. Today however I told him in no uncertain terms that I am not comfortable with it. Now what he chooses to do with that bit of information is up to him, but he had sense enough to retract her invitation :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:

Share! Though maybe by pm if it's so bad. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm saving up my wee to do my first opk of this cycle. What fun!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I'm saving up my wee to do my first opk of this cycle. What fun!

:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:
> 
> Share! Though maybe by pm if it's so bad. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I've just had another text apologising for the error and saying to delete it...YEAH RIGHT! :haha: I will PM it....not necessarily public thread fodder.....:winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.

The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:

M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.

Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:
> 
> Share! Though maybe by pm if it's so bad. :haha:Click to expand...

me too! how awkward!


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:

Aww! :awww: You preggy turtle you! Go ahead and eat those cookies... you know your little bump wants 'em. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I just text it to my OH. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:

:hi: hey there babe! 4got to speak to u earlier :hugs:

Hope that m/s goes away real soon and stays away! don't feel bad about the cookies! My vice has been candy and DH thought it was a good idea to bring several pounds of hersheys chocolate home last week! :dohh: I am trying to loose weight, not gain it


----------



## Mollykins

Random fact:

Oregon, United States and London, England are roughly 5k miles away from each other.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:
> 
> Share! Though maybe by pm if it's so bad. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! how awkward!Click to expand...

I'll PM you now.....:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I just text it to my OH. :haha:

:haha: He'll wonder what on earth type of people you are rubbing virtual shoulders with on here! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Pm me
Too kitcat!!


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:

Wow, ADHD is a very common thing these days eh? I'm sure your OH must do well with your support.

Where you have a cookie bump, I have a bloat bump which is small in the morning and very large at night :shrug: We are doing fine thanks....ah, so I officially now have a fetus? I'm never sure the point when that becomes true. :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Pm me
> Too kitcat!!

Will forward now....


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- He hasn't responded back to me yet, so he's either laughing it up with his workers or he hasn't checked it yet... I'll let you know what he says though. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- He hasn't responded back to me yet, so he's either laughing it up with his workers or he hasn't checked it yet... I'll let you know what he says though. :thumbup:

He may ban you from speaking to the likes of me ever again :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> Wow, ADHD is a very common thing these days eh? I'm sure your OH must do well with your support.
> 
> Where you have a cookie bump, I have a bloat bump which is small in the morning and very large at night :shrug: We are doing fine thanks....ah, so I officially now have a fetus? I'm never sure the point when that becomes true. :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:


I think I read fetus happens at the end of the 10th week (counting from lmp).

Newbie- my dh isn't helping me with not rapidly gaining weight, either. :haha: Last night, he sulked because I wouldn't eat more than one serving of french fries, claiming that I was depriving our child of essential nutrients. :rofl: I was doing well with exercising last week when I was feeling better but I'm failing at it again this week. I can still zip & button my smallest pants so I guess I'm not too far gone yet. :p


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Random fact:
> 
> Oregon, United States and London, England are roughly 5k miles away from each other.

Yes indeedy a random, yet interesting fact my dear :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- He hasn't responded back to me yet, so he's either laughing it up with his workers or he hasn't checked it yet... I'll let you know what he says though. :thumbup:
> 
> He may ban you from speaking to the likes of me ever again :winkwink:Click to expand...

I doubt that he would do that! Then he would have to succumb to the overwhelming assault of my TTC brain focused completely on him. :haha: And I'm sure he'll have none of that.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random fact:
> 
> Oregon, United States and London, England are roughly 5k miles away from each other.
> 
> Yes indeedy a random, yet interesting fact my dear :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm full of random facts. :haha:

For example:

Franklin Lloyd Wright, Yeats, Charlotte and Emily Bronte, Van Gogh, Picasso, Mozart, and many more had ADHD. 

The end. :)


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:
> 
> Share! Though maybe by pm if it's so bad. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! how awkward!Click to expand...

Me 3! Now I'm curious


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random fact:
> 
> Oregon, United States and London, England are roughly 5k miles away from each other.
> 
> Yes indeedy a random, yet interesting fact my dear :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm full of random facts. :haha:
> 
> For example:
> 
> Franklin Lloyd Wright, Yeats, Charlotte and Emily Bronte, Van Gogh, Picasso, Mozart, and many more had ADHD.
> 
> The end. :)Click to expand...

What a mine of information you are.....you must have a thirst for knowledge :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random fact:
> 
> Oregon, United States and London, England are roughly 5k miles away from each other.
> 
> Yes indeedy a random, yet interesting fact my dear :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm full of random facts. :haha:
> 
> For example:
> 
> Franklin Lloyd Wright, Yeats, Charlotte and Emily Bronte, Van Gogh, Picasso, Mozart, and many more had ADHD.
> 
> The end. :)Click to expand...

Maybe I'm raising little genii :happydance: My oldest also have adhd but he has better impulse control


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:
> 
> Share! Though maybe by pm if it's so bad. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! how awkward!Click to expand...
> 
> Me 3! Now I'm curiousClick to expand...

On its way......


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random fact:
> 
> Oregon, United States and London, England are roughly 5k miles away from each other.
> 
> Yes indeedy a random, yet interesting fact my dear :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm full of random facts. :haha:
> 
> For example:
> 
> Franklin Lloyd Wright, Yeats, Charlotte and Emily Bronte, Van Gogh, Picasso, Mozart, and many more had ADHD.
> 
> The end. :)Click to expand...
> 
> What a mine of information you are.....you must have a thirst for knowledge :flower:Click to expand...

Absolutely! I blame books. :haha: I loved them so much growing up (and even now!) I was reading at the age of 4 and reading Shakespeare, Walt Whitman, Tennyson, and others by 7. I got into psychology books and history books early as well. Oh, I could go on forever... but I won't. :haha: 

I'll leave you with one of my favorites (Billy Collins)... actually... a link to a video of a small boy reciting one of Billy Collins' poems, Litany. Oh be still my heart. :flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVu4Me_n91Y


----------



## Mollykins

Aww this young boy brings the tears! :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I'm saving up my wee to do my first opk of this cycle. What fun!

Someone might already have said it but you don't need concentrated urine for those things perhaps not drink for a bit but I have used them 2 months in a row and had 2 positives and I've never saved wee... I think the surge is that high that you get your positive with any urine... Go! Go! POAS :happydance: :dance: :yipee: (any of those work???) ha...


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random fact:
> 
> Oregon, United States and London, England are roughly 5k miles away from each other.
> 
> Yes indeedy a random, yet interesting fact my dear :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm full of random facts. :haha:
> 
> For example:
> 
> Franklin Lloyd Wright, Yeats, Charlotte and Emily Bronte, Van Gogh, Picasso, Mozart, and many more had ADHD.
> 
> The end. :)Click to expand...

I would believe emily had it but not my beloved Charlotte! Emily was very strange and actually emily could bot be schooled at all and stayed home. I'm a bronte geek. I read all of gaskell's work on them and daphne du maurier and some random academic book... I honestly wouldn't believe Charlotte had it... :dohh: you learn something new everyday...


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Aww this young boy brings the tears! :cry:

Beautiful poem!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww this young boy brings the tears! :cry:

:awww: so lovely :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

"Not to mention the crystal goblet and - somehow - the wine." (swoon)


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> I would never abandon you sweets! :hugs: All right ladies... let me know who wants the original pm forwarded to them...

Me please!!!

:wedding:Congratulations Sara......imstill catching up....


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly that poem is beautiful... Got me going about my grandad...

My nan was ok tonight but she passed on coming Christmas shopping this year, so what she had done was got us lovely Christmas cards an put us some Christmas money in it. This is lovely but she can't afford it (£100 EACH & £40 for Adam). In the card it ends with 'love always, Nan xxx' I needed preparation myself because I expected to see 'and grandad' and I don't like letting her see my upset... She has lost the most (not that it's a competition) but but I miss him :cry: this guy, was awesome he took over from my dad since he's such a dick head (excuse my swearing). I haven't spoke to my dad since he died cause I figure my grandad being like a dad facilitated a flimsy relationship with my 'real' dad...

Anyway emotional rant over I know it's a public forum, I wanted to lean on my turtles for a bit... I do feel better now, to have got it all out. Sorry.


----------



## Sarachka

Ok here is tonights wee stick 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/652b96b3.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that poem is beautiful... Got me going about my grandad...
> 
> My nan was ok tonight but she passed on coming Christmas shopping this year, so what she had done was got us lovely Christmas cards an put us some Christmas money in it. This is lovely but she can't afford it (£100 EACH & £40 for Adam). In the card it ends with 'love always, Nan xxx' I needed preparation myself because I expected to see 'and grandad' and I don't like letting her see my upset... She has lost the most (not that it's a competition) but but I miss him :cry: this guy, was awesome he took over from my dad since he's such a dick head (excuse my swearing). I haven't spoke to my dad since he died cause I figure my grandad being like a dad facilitated a flimsy relationship with my 'real' dad...
> 
> Anyway emotional rant over I know it's a public forum, I wanted to lean on my turtles for a bit... I do feel better now, to have got it all out. Sorry.

:hug:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that poem is beautiful... Got me going about my grandad...
> 
> My nan was ok tonight but she passed on coming Christmas shopping this year, so what she had done was got us lovely Christmas cards an put us some Christmas money in it. This is lovely but she can't afford it (£100 EACH & £40 for Adam). In the card it ends with 'love always, Nan xxx' I needed preparation myself because I expected to see 'and grandad' and I don't like letting her see my upset... She has lost the most (not that it's a competition) but but I miss him :cry: this guy, was awesome he took over from my dad since he's such a dick head (excuse my swearing). I haven't spoke to my dad since he died cause I figure my grandad being like a dad facilitated a flimsy relationship with my 'real' dad...
> 
> Anyway emotional rant over I know it's a public forum, I wanted to lean on my turtles for a bit... I do feel better now, to have got it all out. Sorry.

Big :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh Jaynie big hug for my thug x x


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that poem is beautiful... Got me going about my grandad...
> 
> My nan was ok tonight but she passed on coming Christmas shopping this year, so what she had done was got us lovely Christmas cards an put us some Christmas money in it. This is lovely but she can't afford it (£100 EACH & £40 for Adam). In the card it ends with 'love always, Nan xxx' I needed preparation myself because I expected to see 'and grandad' and I don't like letting her see my upset... She has lost the most (not that it's a competition) but but I miss him :cry: this guy, was awesome he took over from my dad since he's such a dick head (excuse my swearing). I haven't spoke to my dad since he died cause I figure my grandad being like a dad facilitated a flimsy relationship with my 'real' dad...
> 
> Anyway emotional rant over I know it's a public forum, I wanted to lean on my turtles for a bit... I do feel better now, to have got it all out. Sorry.

It's ok jaynie :hugs:

Something about this time of the year that makes the loss of our loved ones a little more real. Try to remember the good times and it's okay to grieve, these things take time. I'm sure he loved u very much b/c u a such a sweet person on here. take care of nan doll :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Ok here is tonights wee stick
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/652b96b3.jpg

:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys :hugs: I just wanted to vent since I don't so much with my family as I'm the older of 2 siblings so look after ashleigh and my mum and her sister and my nan have inevitably lost more than me... I just kinda wanted to say it!

His dying is part if the reason I am ttc. I figured when he died that I didn't know what I was waiting for. He could have seen and been very proud of me & my child(Ren)...

Sarachka that is negative as you know but as it's your first I'll tell you you are releasing some LH I get negatives like that and also the White ones with just one line... So you are either 1- beginning your surge or b- ending it... I can't see that your ticker will be right! I don't think you have 4 days to wait!!! This is good right? :dance: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay ladies- I know this is definitely off track of TTC thoughts but what do you girls recommend as far as toys and such to drain a 9 week old of energy. :haha: Alice is bouncing and pouncing all over, chasing her tail, her shadow, our feet, anything that moves. :haha: I am going to admit that I've never had an indoor cat before so my information/experience is limited. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok All caught up now And it seems af will be coming as my backache has arrived signalling she is on her way


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok All caught up now And it seems af will be coming as my backache has arrived signalling she is on her way

:nope: That's poopy.


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly my cats have always loved the 'what's this' with a scrumpled up piece of paper anything that you throw and move they bat it about as if pray and sort of pounce at it - it's too cute! Paper is cheap but small balls with a tiny bell in (or not) work as does a piece of string :) they are easily pleased...


----------



## Sarachka

I intend to bd now every night until Saturday. We had Sunday's hatrick but nothing yesterday.


----------



## TrinityMom

ok ladies, I'm off to bed
thought i'd leave you with an arbitrary funny
 



Attached Files:







31824.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly my cats have always loved the 'what's this' with a scrumpled up piece of paper anything that you throw and move they bat it about as if pray and sort of pounce at it - it's too cute! Paper is cheap but small balls with a tiny bell in (or not) work as does a piece of string :) they are easily pleased...

A rubber band was Mimooshka's best. He'd bring them back for me to flick


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that poem is beautiful... Got me going about my grandad...
> 
> My nan was ok tonight but she passed on coming Christmas shopping this year, so what she had done was got us lovely Christmas cards an put us some Christmas money in it. This is lovely but she can't afford it (£100 EACH & £40 for Adam). In the card it ends with 'love always, Nan xxx' I needed preparation myself because I expected to see 'and grandad' and I don't like letting her see my upset... She has lost the most (not that it's a competition) but but I miss him :cry: this guy, was awesome he took over from my dad since he's such a dick head (excuse my swearing). I haven't spoke to my dad since he died cause I figure my grandad being like a dad facilitated a flimsy relationship with my 'real' dad...
> 
> Anyway emotional rant over I know it's a public forum, I wanted to lean on my turtles for a bit... I do feel better now, to have got it all out. Sorry.

BIG :hugs: for you x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok All caught up now And it seems af will be coming as my backache has arrived signalling she is on her way
> 
> :nope: That's poopy.Click to expand...

I second the poopyness :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay ladies- I know this is definitely off track of TTC thoughts but what do you girls recommend as far as toys and such to drain a 9 week old of energy. :haha: Alice is bouncing and pouncing all over, chasing her tail, her shadow, our feet, anything that moves. :haha: I am going to admit that I've never had an indoor cat before so my information/experience is limited. :flower:

A tried and tested toy is........a ball of string or anything you can dangle/drag across the floor and have little Alice chase. Never fails to create hours of endless fun for all concerned :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

My alice loves ribbons. She also loves /hates my plimsols and toilet paper. She goes totally schitzo on their asses!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I intend to bd now every night until Saturday. We had Sunday's hatrick but nothing yesterday.

I bow to your commitment to the cause :bunny:


----------



## kit_cat

....is that tumbleweed I see rolling across this thread???? Was it something I said??? It's so quiet tonight :shhh: 

And hey....where is Holly??? :shrug: Early night maybe?

Isn't it great how I can actually have a conversation with myself? :loopy:


----------



## newbie_ttc

tumbleweed? :haha: i think so! have we actually run out of things to say?? We must do better, the BnB world is watching! What will they think of us!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> tumbleweed? :haha: i think so! have we actually run out of things to say?? We must do better, the BnB world is watching! What will they think of us!

Surely it's not possible that we ran out of chat? :shrug:

I tell you, I was having a look at the stats for this thread and this is definitely one of the most commented and viewed threads....we can't lose that title now can we?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> tumbleweed? :haha: i think so! have we actually run out of things to say?? We must do better, the BnB world is watching! What will they think of us!
> 
> Surely it's not possible that we ran out of chat? :shrug:
> 
> I tell you, I was having a look at the stats for this thread and this is definitely one of the most commented and viewed threads....we can't lose that title now can we?Click to expand...

oh god we are not letting ourselves go are we :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> tumbleweed? :haha: i think so! have we actually run out of things to say?? We must do better, the BnB world is watching! What will they think of us!
> 
> Surely it's not possible that we ran out of chat? :shrug:
> 
> I tell you, I was having a look at the stats for this thread and this is definitely one of the most commented and viewed threads....we can't lose that title now can we?Click to expand...
> 
> oh god we are not letting ourselves go are we :wacko:Click to expand...

I know Crunchie...it's a travesty! And I need to go to bed now so it's up to you night owls and ladies over the pond to take up the mantel now......let the chatting re-commence..............go on then............I can't hear you........???? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

*HELLO!!!!*

I'm here! :wave: I'm here! 

So sorry! I became utterly caught up in all things clean and tidy! I even hung the stockings- with care - and am now sitting down in front of the lappy with my bowl of pineapple chunks. Yumm! How are you turtles?? Oh and goodnight dear Kit! I am sorry to have left you with such a feeling of helplessness. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I am also listening to the Trans-Siberian Orchestra "Christmas Canon Rock" very nice. :smug:


----------



## addie25

Kit Kat: I can relate. My mom has been sick my whole life 2 on and off. She was run over by a car when I was 6 and alomst died than had major surgeries where she was give 30 percent chance of living. And if she wasn't kicked around enough she just had 2 spinal surgeries bc she had spinal compression. I 2 appreciate my health!


----------



## addie25

LittleSpy: You are showing how excitingggggggggggggggggg! That is what I am most looking 4ward 2)


----------



## addie25

Molly: LOL I love your facts! You need to have one on here daily!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Molly: LOL I love your facts! You need to have one on here daily!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

I can do that! :thumbup: I'm glad you enjoyed them. :winkwink:


----------



## Elisheva009

Hi again everyone!
Sorry for gatecrashing this thread yesterday! As Sarachka said we know each other from another board and when we found out each other were ttc she directed me to this forum. I saw a post by Sarachka that I wanted to reply to and jumped right in without realising that this thread was for a specific group!
Anyway, good luck to all of you and I hope to read about more BFPs soon!
Sarachka, didn't to be stalkerish ;-)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooohh join us :haha: I'm sure you would be welcome


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night everyone xx will update with blood results tomorrow


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck Ginge! I can't wait to hear about your results. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok All caught up now And it seems af will be coming as my backache has arrived signalling she is on her way

:hug: Ginge i hope :af: stays away and your blood results are ok :hugs:



Sarachka said:


> I intend to bd now every night until Saturday. We had Sunday's hatrick but nothing yesterday.

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::dust: and just as its you some more :sex:, nice opk ,i did congratulate your weeding news dont know if you saw it?

Littlespy- your showing thats great cant bwait till i am i already feel i have a lil tummy :happydance:

Trin-we have some children at work with adhd i take my hat off to you it can be hard work but very rewarding

Thanks for the pm 'the trick', i too have done that with ice cream opposite to warmness lol:blush:

Well im a little:nope:as no one seemed to miss me in my absence:cry:, i see i have a pea now and Addie has seeds !!! We need some more BFP ladies for xmas and new year, who is left to test before xmas now?

Hi to anyone i didnt qoute etc xx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mommy! I'll be testing before christmas and I think sarachka will be testing before new years... Anyone else? I think when you've had a :bfp: we expect you might be in 1st tri forums... Sorry! :hug: for you! 

:hi: everyone!! 

I'm up for work - I'm not too bothered about it today because you know sometimes work's not too bad. Plus I'm off to the Trafford centre after work with my mum to get some stuff for Christmas :) I might get Adam something despite cancelling it, I might lend money off my uncle as I get paid on new years eve... 

Just having a :coffe: and preparing my clothes to wear after work :dance:

hope all my pretty turtles are ok... 

Crunchie hope you antibiotics are kicking in...

I hope to see emandi soon...


----------



## firstbaby25

Elisheva009 said:


> Hi again everyone!
> Sorry for gatecrashing this thread yesterday! As Sarachka said we know each other from another board and when we found out each other were ttc she directed me to this forum. I saw a post by Sarachka that I wanted to reply to and jumped right in without realising that this thread was for a specific group!
> Anyway, good luck to all of you and I hope to read about more BFPs soon!
> Sarachka, didn't to be stalkerish ;-)

You should come here to join in the fun :dance:

It is crazy here! 

I am decided that I am going to buy a digi test for if/when I need it... I need to fess up to the fact that I am ttc and you all seem to have the sacred digi tests on stand by... I think someone asked what strength my tests are I have ic's at 10miu so pretty weak BUT if I apply PMA I am going to need to stock up with the digi because I am due a :bfp: on/around Christmas eve so it will be harder to just nip out and get one!! That's it, they're my reasons and i'm sticking to them :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge forgot to say good luck for today... I hope you get the answers you want chicklen :) and that you are one step closer to a :bfp: by the end of the day... :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower::coffee:

I haven't even looked at what I missed on account of my https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/3d-plongeon-piscine.gif swimming club session.(which was fabuuuulloouuss)I must start making a note of the page I left off on, that would at least save me a bit of time in the process- after all I do it with my paperbacks. Shame you can't fold the corners down on BnB pages:book:

WARNING!
THE CBFM IS FAR FROM BEING THE GOSPEL

Another peak day for me, which is Total B****cks but I don't think it gives one peak day without giving 2. Like me with my morning cup of tea, never a 1st without a 2nd:coffee: The strip itself and my Hello Kitty opks are still mighty negative.:growlmad:

Last night I decided not to hassle my sleepy DH, we kissed, he didn't take the bait, so I didn't insist since I need to hold onto my sexual lives for this weekend when I really O. But in the night he rolled over and raped me of his own volition, so I have at least the first remote base covered. Oh the strategy! Just as well it isn't women who run the army, imagine the complexity of a war run by women, even worse by ttc-ing women. 

Anyway, morning blurb over, off for 2nd cup'o tea and a read through last night's installment...


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Holly,

Ahh yes, I wondered where you were last night forgetting you had your swimming to go to...glad you enjoyed :thumbup: It was very quiet without your HolliMonkific commentary :winkwink:

Have a good one today...in fact I hope all you lovely ladies have a good one! :flower:

PS well done on the nocturnal antics.....make him think it's HIS idea...good one :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: :hi: :coffee: was good my friend came with her sons... I rely on these babies to get my hormones going and make me pregnant. I think it did the trick! :hi: trinity... Yes, the friend with 2 sons who came today joined a smaller forum and thinks it's better than ours :bah: (that's not a smiley but you get the imagery) it's called that baby place. Humbug. I'm excited to see my nana, she was emotional the other day my grandad died 2 months ago :cry: I wish I could take it away from her but alas this is not something I understand as I haven't yet dedicated my life to someone for 49 years...
> 
> Trim I wish I'd met my oh sooner and/or he wasn't such a tool the first time we went out (this is take 2 for us)... I think it's cool that you can say that!
> 
> :hi: Firstbaby
> 
> Glad you had a nice day and :hugs: for your wee nana. 49 years! WOW! Now that really is something, and no wonder she's emotional :cry:
> 
> Hey, how can you even consider going to another forum????? And what's so good about this other forum may I ask??? :growlmad::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo! I know!!! There is NOTHING good about this other enemy forum!!! :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...

In anycase Firstbaby can't leave for another forum Molly.:nope: Don't tell me you didn't tell her about clause no. 35645? I'm surprised she didn't ask, what with her law studies and all.:shrug:


----------



## dreambaby

TrinityMom said:


> ok ladies, I'm off to bed
> thought i'd leave you with an arbitrary funny

I actually printed this picture off a couple of months ago, and have framed it for my bathroom. Random I know, but I just loved it soooo much. Slow Loris is my favourite animal !!! ove love love them .:flower:


----------



## dreambaby

addie25 said:


> LittleSpy: You are showing how excitingggggggggggggggggg! That is what I am most looking 4ward 2)

Congratulations Addie !!!!!!!:cloud9::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: :hi: :coffee: was good my friend came with her sons... I rely on these babies to get my hormones going and make me pregnant. I think it did the trick! :hi: trinity... Yes, the friend with 2 sons who came today joined a smaller forum and thinks it's better than ours :bah: (that's not a smiley but you get the imagery) it's called that baby place. Humbug. I'm excited to see my nana, she was emotional the other day my grandad died 2 months ago :cry: I wish I could take it away from her but alas this is not something I understand as I haven't yet dedicated my life to someone for 49 years...
> 
> Trim I wish I'd met my oh sooner and/or he wasn't such a tool the first time we went out (this is take 2 for us)... I think it's cool that you can say that!
> 
> :hi: Firstbaby
> 
> Glad you had a nice day and :hugs: for your wee nana. 49 years! WOW! Now that really is something, and no wonder she's emotional :cry:
> 
> Hey, how can you even consider going to another forum????? And what's so good about this other forum may I ask??? :growlmad::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo! I know!!! There is NOTHING good about this other enemy forum!!! :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> In anycase Firstbaby can't leave for another forum Molly.:nope: Don't tell me you didn't tell her about clause no. 35645? I'm surprised she didn't ask, what with her law studies and all.:shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha: I love you guys... I'd never leave...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly: LOL I love your facts! You need to have one on here daily!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I can do that! :thumbup: I'm glad you enjoyed them. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Good idea......how about "Molly's daily FACT or FICTION?" and we have to guess if it's true (without googling - no cheating :winkwink:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:

:haha: My best friend and I send insulting messages to each other, really crass stuff, swearing and criticising each other's mothering skills etc wacko:I know but it amuses us:shrug:) and she sent this really awful text intended for me to a gentille acquaintance from her pre-natal classes:blush: And another friend of mine sent a photo of her boobs to her best friends husband by mistake:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Wow, ADHD is a very common thing these days eh? I'm sure your OH must do well with your support.
> 
> Where you have a cookie bump, I have a bloat bump which is small in the morning and very large at night :shrug: We are doing fine thanks....ah, so I officially now have a fetus? I'm never sure the point when that becomes true. :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> I think I read fetus happens at the end of the 10th week (counting from lmp).
> 
> Newbie- my dh isn't helping me with not rapidly gaining weight, either. :haha: Last night, he sulked because I wouldn't eat more than one serving of french fries, claiming that I was depriving our child of essential nutrients. :rofl: I was doing well with exercising last week when I was feeling better but I'm failing at it again this week. I can still zip & button my smallest pants so I guess I'm not too far gone yet. :pClick to expand...

Ohhh that's so exciting when you start showing:happydance: I took hundreds of pictures of just my tum from really early on, but you'll see that when you get to 6/7/8 months you'll look back and say "I called _that_ a bump:haha:"


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:
> 
> :haha: My best friend and I send insulting messages to each other, really crass stuff, swearing and criticising each other's mothering skills etc wacko:I know but it amuses us:shrug:) and she sent this really awful text intended for me to a gentille acquaintance from her pre-natal classes:blush: And another friend of mine sent a photo of her boobs to her best friends husband by mistake:happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: The dangers of textual abuse!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:

oooohhh you're starting to show:happydance: That's exciting! I took loads of pics of my tum from early on, but when I got to 6/7/8 months I looked back on those pics and thought "I called _that_ a bump!:haha:"
The day someone gave up their seat on the bus was a big day for me! Mind you, *Kitcat* you won't notice the difference, since they must give up seats already on account of your age :jo::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm only on page 536. I must stop replying to posts on the way through....


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok All caught up now And it seems af will be coming as my backache has arrived signalling she is on her way
> 
> :nope: That's poopy.Click to expand...
> 
> I second the poopyness :nope:Click to expand...

I third the poopyness


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious me!! I think one of my workmates has just texted me a joke by accident.....it's the most gross, filthy joke I've heard for sometime. I'm laughing so much right now....he's going to die when he realises he's sent it to me :rofl:
> 
> :haha: My best friend and I send insulting messages to each other, really crass stuff, swearing and criticising each other's mothering skills etc wacko:I know but it amuses us:shrug:) and she sent this really awful text intended for me to a gentille acquaintance from her pre-natal classes:blush: And another friend of mine sent a photo of her boobs to her best friends husband by mistake:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: The dangers of textual abuse!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:
> 
> oooohhh you're starting to show:happydance: That's exciting! I took loads of pics of my tum from early on, but when I got to 6/7/8 months I looked back on those pics and thought "I called _that_ a bump!:haha:"
> The day someone gave up their seat on the bus was a big day for me! Mind you, *Kitcat* you won't notice the difference, since they must give up seats already on account of your age :jo::haha:Click to expand...

Yah! What do you young whipper snappers know anyway :growlmad: *smacks gums loudly*


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies, still have the lerg so working from home today 

Jermey Kyle is on, I think deep down I hate it but I keep watching so I can laugh at the people on there 

sorry about your relationship with your CBFM holly .....sometimes we try so hard to gte to know our partners but sometimes they get us wrong :haha:

im borrrreedddddd


----------



## kit_cat

What's on the agenda today HollyMonkeypants? :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's taken me so long to catch up! I think I've got the tumbleweed now...? I've certainly got a nappy to change, something smells around here and it's coming from the little bundle of joy on my lap...

For readers, I've just enjoyed "The Guernsery Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society"...a nice cosy booky read.:hugs:

About that nappy......


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:
> 
> oooohhh you're starting to show:happydance: That's exciting! I took loads of pics of my tum from early on, but when I got to 6/7/8 months I looked back on those pics and thought "I called _that_ a bump!:haha:"
> The day someone gave up their seat on the bus was a big day for me! Mind you, *Kitcat* you won't notice the difference, since they must give up seats already on account of your age :jo::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! What do you young whipper snappers know anyway :growlmad: *smacks gums loudly*Click to expand...

meannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn holly 

but when she picks on you she is nice to me :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> What's on the agenda today HollyMonkeypants? :tease:

ah! the tumbleweed has passed! Nappy changing, followed by puppet making. My list is very long but I'm trying to be realistic today. If I can paint 3 pigs heads (modelled them yersterday) and carve the bodies I will be happy:laugh2:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:
> 
> oooohhh you're starting to show:happydance: That's exciting! I took loads of pics of my tum from early on, but when I got to 6/7/8 months I looked back on those pics and thought "I called _that_ a bump!:haha:"
> The day someone gave up their seat on the bus was a big day for me! Mind you, *Kitcat* you won't notice the difference, since they must give up seats already on account of your age :jo::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! What do you young whipper snappers know anyway :growlmad: *smacks gums loudly*Click to expand...
> 
> meannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn holly
> 
> but when she picks on you she is nice to me :happydance:Click to expand...

I know Crunchie...so I am happy to share the burden of Holly's meanness...it knows no bounds :nope::cry::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:
> 
> oooohhh you're starting to show:happydance: That's exciting! I took loads of pics of my tum from early on, but when I got to 6/7/8 months I looked back on those pics and thought "I called _that_ a bump!:haha:"
> The day someone gave up their seat on the bus was a big day for me! Mind you, *Kitcat* you won't notice the difference, since they must give up seats already on account of your age :jo::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! What do you young whipper snappers know anyway :growlmad: *smacks gums loudly*Click to expand...
> 
> meannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn holly
> 
> but when she picks on you she is nice to me :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm such a nice person that I can't be horrible to more than one person at a time:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:
> 
> oooohhh you're starting to show:happydance: That's exciting! I took loads of pics of my tum from early on, but when I got to 6/7/8 months I looked back on those pics and thought "I called _that_ a bump!:haha:"
> The day someone gave up their seat on the bus was a big day for me! Mind you, *Kitcat* you won't notice the difference, since they must give up seats already on account of your age :jo::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! What do you young whipper snappers know anyway :growlmad: *smacks gums loudly*Click to expand...
> 
> meannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn holly
> 
> but when she picks on you she is nice to me :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Crunchie...so I am happy to share the burden of Holly's meanness...it knows no bounds :nope::cry::winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm sorry Kit, it's true I should respect the older generation more:flower: Forgive me? Would you like an imperial mint?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cor that was a smelly nappy. LO is down for her morning snoozle so I'm off to the workshop...

*Emandi*:flower: hellooo if you're there :hi: have those positive opks kept you busy off the thread and in the bedroom? (I just typed that as "badroom"!!!!) hope tummy is better.

*sarachka*.._almost_ positive there, a day or 2 I reckon


----------



## Sarachka

Goooooooooooood morning!
Well it's actually afternoon for most of us, but I'm only just logging in so I'll say good morning. It's my Wednesday off today - yipee!! I've had a nice relaxed morning so far, waking up to OH wrapping his arms around me and telling me sweet nothings. awww wuv that monkey. Then we had :coffee: and I ran him a bubble bath and washed his back for him.

Today we found out that our parcel from Bishkek has finally been released by customs and should be with us by the weekend - hurrah.

*Jaynie* I might have mis-read your post but 10miu tests are the most sensitive. The lower the number, the earlier you can test. I understand your desire to do a digital though. Here's how my test progression will work. When I get a line on an internet cheapie I will then test on a Superdrug one I've got waiting ... if that's positive I will probably get a digital and day or two after. Here's hoping we're bothing peeing on digisticks verrrrrrrrrrry soon :hugs:

*Hollichka* I am soooo jealous you have a workshop in your gorgeous french country house in your quaint French village. I want to make things in my workshop!

I don't really have any other plans for the rest of the day. I had hoped to get my Christmas cards made but some paper I ordered from eBay STILL hasn't arrived!!!

I'll write a letter and card for the little boy I sponsor in Ukraine, and I'll pick up a gift for him at some point, probably something like a christmas hat, stocking, some chocolates etc.


----------



## addie25

Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!!! I have a quick question. I keep taking pregnancy tests and the 2nd line is there u can see it clear but its not darkkkkk like the contro line. Should it not be getting darker every day? :wacko: Digi says pregnant and I see a second line clear no prob but I thought it was supposed to get as dark as control line? What do you all think???


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Lovelies! :hi:

How are u all today? Been up to anything nice? :flower:

I'm off to Hyde Park in London tonight to go to something called Winter Wonderland! U girlies from the uk may of heard of it? If not then check this site out...

https://www.hydeparkwinterwonderland.com/ 

It looks SO FAB!!! Not been before so really excited! Can u tell?! :happydance:

I'll be bnb'ing from the train tonight on the way up there! :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## addie25

Moomin: That sounds like so much fun. ENJOY!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

my friend at work is going there @ the weekend Moomin. it looks so much fun, enjoy yourself!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies I have an appointment to discuss my blood results at 4pm so will update on what is said and my temp has gone back up since yesterday but I'm not holding out much hope


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turtles! :hi: nothing to report here. on the phone with my mom... going on and on, blah, blah, blah. Check back later, gotta pretend like I'm working :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey moomin winter wonderland is fab ! Drink and food prices are a little High ... £4.00 for a hot choc... Of course I went for the mulled wine but I won't be in my fertile period for about another 2 months so that isn't a issue lol 



Hey Ginger have my fingers crossed for you ! After my 21 day bloods said no ovulating I have an ultrasound now on the 8th Jan to hopefully cofirm it's deffo pcos. One step closer to getting some help ... Hooorrrayyy


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello ladies :hi:

I think I am ovulating. Had loads of ewcm yesterday and lots of o pain today. Though I have had lots of pain on the right since the mc so :shrug: Anyway, all academic because we're not trying this month

Just had such an annoying call from an old :jo: who wants me to take in a cat. i explained like 5 times that we can only take disabled cats because we already have 82 so she eventually says "well it is disabled, it hurt its leg once when it was a kitten!" So I said " has it got all its legs now? Can it walk?" of course it can...clearly not disabled!

Sorry, irrelevant rant over! :ignore:

I'm having a brazilian blow wave next week :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!!! I have a quick question. I keep taking pregnancy tests and the 2nd line is there u can see it clear but its not darkkkkk like the contro line. Should it not be getting darker every day? :wacko: Digi says pregnant and I see a second line clear no prob but I thought it was supposed to get as dark as control line? What do you all think???

Don't worry sometimes different tsta have different amount of dyes and if your testing at different times your wee wee may not be as strong. When I was about 8 weeks I enjoyed the line coming up soooooo quickly ! Fingers crossed I will see that again soon Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> I think I am ovulating. Had loads of ewcm yesterday and lots of o pain today. Though I have had lots of pain on the right since the mc so :shrug: Anyway, all academic because we're not trying this month
> 
> Just had such an annoying call from an old :jo: who wants me to take in a cat. i explained like 5 times that we can only take disabled cats because we already have 82 so she eventually says "well it is disabled, it hurt its leg once when it was a kitten!" So I said " has it got all its legs now? Can it walk?" of course it can...clearly not disabled!
> 
> Sorry, irrelevant rant over! :ignore:
> 
> I'm having a brazilian blow wave next week :happydance:

Call me silly ( yes u Molly ) but what is a brizallian blow wave ..... I am thinking waxing .... But a happy dance next to it has thrown me ? X


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> I think I am ovulating. Had loads of ewcm yesterday and lots of o pain today. Though I have had lots of pain on the right since the mc so :shrug: Anyway, all academic because we're not trying this month
> 
> Just had such an annoying call from an old :jo: who wants me to take in a cat. i explained like 5 times that we can only take disabled cats because we already have 82 so she eventually says "well it is disabled, it hurt its leg once when it was a kitten!" So I said " has it got all its legs now? Can it walk?" of course it can...clearly not disabled!
> 
> Sorry, irrelevant rant over! :ignore:
> 
> I'm having a brazilian blow wave next week :happydance:
> 
> Call me silly ( yes u Molly ) but what is a brizallian blow wave ..... I am thinking waxing .... But a happy dance next to it has thrown me ? XClick to expand...

:rofl: I thought the same thing but I thought you worldly uk/ usa girls would know. It's a treatment thingy that makes it look like you've just flat-ironed your hair for 6 months. So no more hours of straightening in the morning


----------



## Crunchie

I have a very special relationship with my ghds, I have a 2nd pair in reserve if something happens to the first pair ... So now I know why there is a happydance !!!

Naughty woman trying to give her cat to you !!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> I think I am ovulating. Had loads of ewcm yesterday and lots of o pain today. Though I have had lots of pain on the right since the mc so :shrug: Anyway, all academic because we're not trying this month
> 
> Just had such an annoying call from an old :jo: who wants me to take in a cat. i explained like 5 times that we can only take disabled cats because we already have 82 so she eventually says "well it is disabled, it hurt its leg once when it was a kitten!" So I said " has it got all its legs now? Can it walk?" of course it can...clearly not disabled!
> 
> Sorry, irrelevant rant over! :ignore:
> 
> I'm having a brazilian blow wave next week :happydance:
> 
> Call me silly ( yes u Molly ) but what is a brizallian blow wave ..... I am thinking waxing .... But a happy dance next to it has thrown me ? XClick to expand...

glad u asked, i was wondering too :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> My DH has ADHD. :wacko: Pretty much impossible for him to focus on and succeed in doing anything he's not supremely interested in doing.
> 
> The bump & I are doing well, thanks for asking Kit & Molly. :thumbup: And by "the bump" I do mean *bump*. I swear I'm starting to show already. :wacko: Or I guess the bump could just be from all the holiday cookies I baked (Um.. and ate :blush:) this weekend. :haha:
> 
> M/s (still just nausea) has reappeared daily this week which is a bummer. I really enjoyed those several days last week without it.
> 
> Kitcat -- how are you & your :baby: getting along? You have a fetus now! :happydance:
> 
> oooohhh you're starting to show:happydance: That's exciting! I took loads of pics of my tum from early on, but when I got to 6/7/8 months I looked back on those pics and thought "I called _that_ a bump!:haha:"
> The day someone gave up their seat on the bus was a big day for me! Mind you, *Kitcat* you won't notice the difference, since they must give up seats already on account of your age :jo::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yah! What do you young whipper snappers know anyway :growlmad: *smacks gums loudly*Click to expand...
> 
> meannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn holly
> 
> but when she picks on you she is nice to me :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Crunchie...so I am happy to share the burden of Holly's meanness...it knows no bounds :nope::cry::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Kit, it's true I should respect the older generation more:flower: Forgive me? Would you like an imperial mint?Click to expand...

:shock: Holly! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge! Good luck sweets!!!! FX :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning lady turtles!! :coffee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Mollykins :hi: how's your morning going?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Molly! I have 1118 posts on this thread-I'm so embarrased:blush: Do i really talk that much?:shrug:


----------



## emandi

Hellooo my turtle :friends:
sorry I've been neglecting you for some time. Had a bit of stomach trouble which became unbearable, so had to go to docs. Got some tablets which seed to help alot. I was not happy when I read leaflets inside. One says 'do not take if you are trying to get pregnant' and other 'do not take if you are planning to get pregnant':cry::cry::cry: So I'm hoping for :bfn: :sad2:.


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Newbie, Holly, and Emandi! :wave:

Emandi- That's horrible! :hugs: I'm so sorry. 

Newbie- My morning is going... well, it's going. :haha: I haven't finished my first cuppa quite yet so my brain isn't sending the proper messages just yet.

Holly- I will check how many posts I have just now...


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- You most certainly do need the award for the most posts!! My goodness.... oh poo... I just forgot my number.... :blush: And I just looked too! :dohh: I know it was about 900. I feel like I have failed the thread in some way. I'm so sorry turtles. I will do better, promise. :hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> Hey moomin winter wonderland is fab ! Drink and food prices are a little High ... £4.00 for a hot choc... Of course I went for the mulled wine but I won't be in my fertile period for about another 2 months so that isn't a issue lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ginger have my fingers crossed for you ! After my 21 day bloods said no ovulating I have an ultrasound now on the 8th Jan to hopefully cofirm it's deffo pcos. One step closer to getting some help ... Hooorrrayyy

Thanks hun! :shock: OMFG £4 for a hot choc? :shock: U talkin about a large hot choc? Or are they all the same size? Sorry it's just that it shocked me a little! Although it is London so I'm not really shocked that much! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Here is today's OPK looking pretty close to positive

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8ccf82da.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Here is today's OPK looking pretty close to positive

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8ccf82da.jpg


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachka said:


> Here is today's OPK looking pretty close to positive
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8ccf82da.jpg

Looking good hun! :thumbup: bring on the pos!! :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## addie25

YAY N:flower:ewbie Sara you are on!!!!!!!!!! What r u girls up 2!


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Here is today's OPK looking pretty close to positive
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8ccf82da.jpg
> 
> Looking good hun! :thumbup: bring on the pos!! :winkwink:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Ohhhhh lovely opk x


----------



## addie25

Holly emandi molly and moomin ur on 2:hi:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey moomin winter wonderland is fab ! Drink and food prices are a little High ... £4.00 for a hot choc... Of course I went for the mulled wine but I won't be in my fertile period for about another 2 months so that isn't a issue lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ginger have my fingers crossed for you ! After my 21 day bloods said no ovulating I have an ultrasound now on the 8th Jan to hopefully cofirm it's deffo pcos. One step closer to getting some help ... Hooorrrayyy
> 
> Thanks hun! :shock: OMFG £4 for a hot choc? :shock: U talkin about a large hot choc? Or are they all the same size? Sorry it's just that it shocked me a little! Although it is London so I'm not really shocked that much! :haha:
> 
> Xxx[/QU
> 
> 
> That's a small ! Go Starbucks before or something lol x u will love itClick to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

Blast!I just got a bloody nose out of no where... so bad it made my eyes water. Insanity I tell you.


----------



## addie25

Crunchie nice OPK!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning Addie!! :wave: How are you today lovey?


----------



## addie25

Awww Molly that stinks! I am just sitting around on my lunch trying to relax. One of my students got a bit wild be4 and it made my stomach cramp up and I got so nervous! Thankfully security took him out of my class asap!


----------



## addie25

I also have a new obsession to occupy my time. I have skype since my family lives in France so I can talk to them and now I am making my friends get it so I can call them that way instead of on the phone! It is so much fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Addie! Must have scared you to pieces. :( :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls...

I'm all done for the day now :) ended up doing the time on checkouts... Stupid boss that said I couldn't talks out of his back bottom, to be polite!

Thanks sarachka. I think you will get your positive opk tomorrow it's very close you may even get a positive later on... But I'm not that sure how these things work having only used them for 2 cycles myself! Yeah also I won't be using the digi test until I've had a positive somewhere else but they give you the weeks and it'll generally be good to have one in for if/when that happens...

Ginge you may already be done at the docs but good luck chicklen. 

Moomin - chicklen is one of Adams (popcorn chicklen he says trying to be cute and make me let him have a kfc)... I hope you have a lovely time tonight, drink and be merry seeing as you are cd2, it's definitely allowed!! 

I'm hating the 2ww


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I too skype. My sister still lives in our hometown... which happens to be 2500 miles away. :cry: So we skype quite a bit. I hadn't seen her in 2.5 years when she came for a visit during Thanksgiving this year. :hugs: Skype helps keep her "real" for my girls. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey dudes

So what are we all up to this wi ter afternoon?
I'm trying to watch gossip girl online but my internet connection is sooooo slow lately and I have no idea why. Any one good at guessing these kinda things?

I really need to have a wash and get dressed but my shower is broken so the only option is to have a bath. We BDed abt 2 hrs ago and don't want to wash away our hard work. But I'm stinkyyy! I need to wash my hair. Then I'm going to attempt to make my mum's bday card ready for 20th. 

What else os everyone doing?


----------



## Mollykins

Soo... are we ready for Molly's FACT or FICTION? Or should I be patient and wait for Holly and Kit to come back?


----------



## MoominMumma

Oooooh dear Crunchie! Dave and I and MIL are sitting on the train as I type and just told them what the price was and there was a total look of :shock: lol! Do u know how much hot dogs were by any chance? Dave just asked me to ask u... Then he went "actually on second thoughts I don't wanna know!" :rofl: but I wanna know! Lol!

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Addie- I too skype. My sister still lives in our hometown... which happens to be 2500 miles away. :cry: So we skype quite a bit. I hadn't seen her in 2.5 years when she came for a visit during Thanksgiving this year. :hugs: Skype helps keep her "real" for my girls. :thumbup:

I skype with my mum and dad alot too, so they can see LO rather than me though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Soo... are we ready for Molly's FACT or FICTION? Or should I be patient and wait for Holly and Kit to come back?

I'm back but only for a second, LO dinner bath and bed...


----------



## firstbaby25

I use skype my mom is away a lot and unused it for when I was away at uni...

I'm ready molly! :yipee: I love stuff like this...

Sarachka I'm out shopping for my Christmas present off her at the Trafford centre... I would like some boots (perhaps in an ugg style - or a digital camera, I lost mine and I'm gonna want one with a LO aren't I?!) that's me. The OH is out getting my Christmas presents :) he got paid today from super duper job! I'm actually feeling pretty happy!


----------



## emandi

Holly, Newbie here I am all bad news. Thank you for thinking of me :flower:. Newbie, glad DH's 'friend' is off the list :thumbup:. 
Holly, have you finished piggies yet? Don't forget to send the pic. And LAB opening hours please :winkwink:.
Sarachka, CONGRATULATIONS. Have you thought about the date?:wedding:
ADDIE, :yellow::yellow:yellow:CONGRATULATIONS:yellow::yellow::yellow: (I want Clomid :brat:)
Kit cat, sorry to hear about your mum :hugs:, hope chest infection will clear quickly so they can operate. Can you pm the joke pls?
Molly, thanks for pm. No, it is not the reason you haven't heard from me for a while :haha:.
Ginge, hope you get some good news from docs.:hugs:
New mummy, Little spy, Kit cat :hi: for you and :hi: for your beanies.:hugs::hugs:
Moomin, sorry about AF. :hugs:
Crunchie :hi:, can't remember what I wanted to say ...
Jaynie, you are not boring!!! We love you :hugs:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

have fun moominXX Did you do your hair colour?

Sarachka, o pee k looks almost pos now :sex: as if you weren't planning to already :dohh: and my Japanese Russian fabric arrived today:happydance: 

addie- just the dye differences in the tests, nothing to do with your beanie:thumbup:

Hungry baby, hungry baby calling....


----------



## Mollykins

FACT or FICTION:

1. Bananas are herbs.

2. Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated.

3. A dragonfly only lives for 24 hours.


----------



## addie25

Thanks emandi: ask ur doc for clomid if u have irregular cycles they should not argue with you. 

Molly: Thanks I will take more tests later LOLOL. That is the sign of a true poasa.

I just love skype even if they live near me bc its so much more fun to see evyerone!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> FACT or FICTION:
> 
> 1. Bananas are herbs. *Fiction? *
> 
> 2. Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated. *Fact*
> 3. A dragonfly only lives for 24 hours.*fact*

:shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bad news :cry: bloods show not ovulating but I think ff was wrong and I ovd on cd 18 not cd 16 making the dpo of the blood test only 5dpo so wouldn't show ov an also means my current dpo is wrong and I'm 2 days behind :dohh: but will be having swabs and such taken now so all is progress I suppose


----------



## addie25

Ginge: It was prob just 2 early do not worry.


----------



## x-ginge-x

And Molly all above are fact I think


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Bad news :cry: bloods show not ovulating but I think ff was wrong and I ovd on cd 18 not cd 16 making the dpo of the blood test only 5dpo so wouldn't show ov an also means my current dpo is wrong and I'm 2 days behind :dohh: but will be having swabs and such taken now so all is progress I suppose

so that would make u 16 dpo, right? that's good, especially if your temp went up!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Awww Molly that stinks! I am just sitting around on my lunch trying to relax. One of my students got a bit wild be4 and it made my stomach cramp up and I got so nervous! Thankfully security took him out of my class asap!

Get hoping on that job trasnfer missy!


----------



## Mollykins

All of the above are fact. :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Bad news :cry: bloods show not ovulating but I think ff was wrong and I ovd on cd 18 not cd 16 making the dpo of the blood test only 5dpo so wouldn't show ov an also means my current dpo is wrong and I'm 2 days behind :dohh: but will be having swabs and such taken now so all is progress I suppose
> 
> so that would make u 16 dpo, right? that's good, especially if your temp went up!Click to expand...

No Hun makes me only 12dpo


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Bad news :cry: bloods show not ovulating but I think ff was wrong and I ovd on cd 18 not cd 16 making the dpo of the blood test only 5dpo so wouldn't show ov an also means my current dpo is wrong and I'm 2 days behind :dohh: but will be having swabs and such taken now so all is progress I suppose
> 
> so that would make u 16 dpo, right? that's good, especially if your temp went up!Click to expand...
> 
> No Hun makes me only 12dpoClick to expand...

u r right :dohh:... i have shamed the entire accounting profession! :tease:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> All of the above are fact. :)

u mean to tell me i have an herb every morning for breakfast?? Wow, u learn something new everyday! :thumbup: can't wait to go share this with my friends so they can be impressed with my vast knowledge :amartass:


----------



## Mollykins

Fun website girls...
https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm


----------



## emandi

Sorry Ginge :hugs:, you must be frustrated, so much confusion ...

Addie :flower:, I think you really should be thinking about transfer or early maternity leave? :hugs:

Molly :flower:, those facts are shocking. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- :haha: While you are at it you should tell them that zebras are black with white stripes and a shaved zebra would be completely black. :) Or tell them that bulletproof vest, fire escapes, and windshield wipers were all invented by women. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, last two.

1. In the American Civil War, soldiers were required to have at least two opposing front teeth so they could open a gunpowder pouch. Some draftees had their front teeth removed to avoid service.

2. The original Oxford English Dictionary defined terrorism as, "government by intimidation."


----------



## Mollykins

I think if I keep posting, I will catch up to Holly on the amount of posts she's made on this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- What are you thinking you want to do about those blood test results?


----------



## emandi

One very important turtle (VIT :haha:) I forgot is TRINITY MUM :flower:. How could I?
:hi: lovely, I admire you every day. You are so strong and always optimistic.
Hope you start next year with your :bfp:.
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh, so I was thinking.... shh, told tell anyone! :winkwink: But my AF should be here around 29 Dec. Now... taking that into consideration... should I wee on a stick on Christmas morning? And if so... should I wee with emotion? OR should I just wait until the 29th? Or even the 31st and test on New Year? I am going to leave it up to you lovelies. :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going for fact...

Have you heard of QI?? It's Quite Interesting! You nay be able to get a clip on YouTube I'd recommend it for you molly! 

Ginge. :hugs: positive thoughts coming your way, I hope you do move things forward or get a :bfp:


----------



## Sarachka

Molly I am not going to support any Christmas day POASing!! It would just suck to get bad news on that day. I know that it would be AWESOME to get good news, but I'm a pessimist!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'd test on Xmas day but don't have too much emotion and I have an appointment for swabs and to have the neck of my womb checked etc clomid may become an option depending on what the next few tests show but I'm glad to have a decent doctor who is interested in helping me.


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- I am glad as well that you have a doctor that cares. It makes all the difference sometimes. :hugs:

Sarachka- I understand your view. I wee'd on a stick on Halloween for the Hallowee'ers even though I was some piddly dpo and knew I would get a :bfn: Now, or at least, on Christmas, I will be at the "questionable" dpo; approx. 10 dpo. Hmm... decisions, decisions.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> All of the above are fact. :)

Exactly what I was going to say. I keep my rubber bands in the fridge, and I have a cream for cold sores called 'Créme d'herbe de Banane' 

And dragonflies I just guessed were like butterflies in lifespan


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> One very important turtle (VIT :haha:) I forgot is TRINITY MUM :flower:. How could I?
> :hi: lovely, I admire you every day. You are so strong and always optimistic.
> Hope you start next year with your :bfp:.
> :hugs:

Me too. Three cheers for* Trinitymom*, Hip hip Hooray! Hip hip Hooray!Hip hip Hooray!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Okay, last two.
> 
> 1. In the American Civil War, soldiers were required to have at least two opposing front teeth so they could open a gunpowder pouch. Some draftees had their front teeth removed to avoid service.
> 
> 2. The original Oxford English Dictionary defined terrorism as, "government by intimidation."

those are some cool facts!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I'd test on Xmas day but don't have too much emotion and I have an appointment for swabs and to have the neck of my womb checked etc clomid may become an option depending on what the next few tests show but I'm glad to have a decent doctor who is interested in helping me.

I'm glad you've got a good doctor on your case Ginge:hugs: And I see what you mean about your O date calculation, you seem to just be out by a few days...


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, last two.
> 
> 1. In the American Civil War, soldiers were required to have at least two opposing front teeth so they could open a gunpowder pouch. Some draftees had their front teeth removed to avoid service.
> 
> 2. The original Oxford English Dictionary defined terrorism as, "government by intimidation."
> 
> those are some cool facts!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm with fact too:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> One very important turtle (VIT :haha:) I forgot is TRINITY MUM :flower:. How could I?
> :hi: lovely, I admire you every day. You are so strong and always optimistic.
> Hope you start next year with your :bfp:.
> :hugs:
> 
> Me too. Three cheers for* Trinitymom*, Hip hip Hooray! Hip hip Hooray!Hip hip Hooray!Click to expand...

I agree! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My chart's gone weird, if any of you tempers get really bored then can you have a look? Is there such thing as an 'I am entering my fertile period' dip?:wacko: Or was I just half dead this morning?


----------



## newbie_ttc

molly i'd test only if you know u will have a great christmas regardless of the results. AF is due on christmas for me, so my day will be questionable whether i want it to or not :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> One very important turtle (VIT :haha:) I forgot is TRINITY MUM :flower:. How could I?
> :hi: lovely, I admire you every day. You are so strong and always optimistic.
> Hope you start next year with your :bfp:.
> :hugs:
> 
> Me too. Three cheers for* Trinitymom*, Hip hip Hooray! Hip hip Hooray!Hip hip Hooray!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! :dance:Click to expand...

I think it's unanimous... u are awesome Trini! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> molly i'd test only if you know u will have a great christmas regardless of the results. AF is due on christmas for me, so my day will be questionable whether i want it to or not :dohh:

Does the witch normally fly in first thing in the morning? When are you planning on testing?
I think I might test (without telling OH) on Christmas day. I will let him think I'm only going to test when AF is due. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> One very important turtle (VIT :haha:) I forgot is TRINITY MUM :flower:. How could I?
> :hi: lovely, I admire you every day. You are so strong and always optimistic.
> Hope you start next year with your :bfp:.
> :hugs:
> 
> Me too. Three cheers for* Trinitymom*, Hip hip Hooray! Hip hip Hooray!Hip hip Hooray!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's unanimous... u are awesome Trini! :hugs:Click to expand...

It's true! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> My chart's gone weird, if any of you tempers get really bored then can you have a look? Is there such thing as an 'I am entering my fertile period' dip?:wacko: Or was I just half dead this morning?

there is such a thing. it is common to get a dip the day of O or just before. Checkout my chart.

Did u do anything different last night, like sleep naked :haha: or under a fan, or with your mouth open? Also, if u took it at an earlier time than normal it will be lower too.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My chart's gone weird, if any of you tempers get really bored then can you have a look? Is there such thing as an 'I am entering my fertile period' dip?:wacko: Or was I just half dead this morning?
> 
> there is such a thing. it is common to get a dip the day of O or just before. Checkout my chart.
> 
> Did u do anything different last night, like sleep naked :haha: or under a fan, or with your mouth open? Also, if u took it at an earlier time than normal it will be lower too.Click to expand...

She was taken advantage of by her DH in the night. Does that count? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*sarachka* I wouldn't go so far as to say French country house, that conjours up enormous grandeur! But the old couple who lived here before, the man was an amateur carpenter and there's a great workshop in the basement and I have a workbench in my studio on ground floor level, so admittedly I'm spoilt for workbenches:happydance: 

*emandi*I'll try to open the lab tomorrow, but I have so much stuff to make for Christmas so there may not be as much analysis as last round!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Fun website girls...
> https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm

According to the site my :baby: is 0 weeks, 1 day old! :haha: Baby newbie is due September 6, 2011. :crib: Mark your calendars girlies!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fun website girls...
> https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm
> 
> According to the site my :baby: is 0 weeks, 1 day old! :haha: Baby newbie is due September 6, 2011. :crib: Mark your calendars girlies!!Click to expand...

!!!! :happydance: Baby Molly is due September 8, 2011!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hugs:


emandi said:


> Holly, Newbie here I am all bad news. Thank you for thinking of me :flower:. Newbie, glad DH's 'friend' is off the list :thumbup:.
> Holly, have you finished piggies yet? Don't forget to send the pic. And LAB opening hours please :winkwink:.
> Sarachka, CONGRATULATIONS. Have you thought about the date?:wedding:
> ADDIE, :yellow::yellow:yellow:CONGRATULATIONS:yellow::yellow::yellow: (I want Clomid :brat:)
> Kit cat, sorry to hear about your mum :hugs:, hope chest infection will clear quickly so they can operate. Can you pm the joke pls?
> Molly, thanks for pm. No, it is not the reason you haven't heard from me for a while :haha:.
> Ginge, hope you get some good news from docs.:hugs:
> New mummy, Little spy, Kit cat :hi: for you and :hi: for your beanies.:hugs::hugs:
> Moomin, sorry about AF. :hugs:
> Crunchie :hi:, can't remember what I wanted to say ...
> Jaynie, you are not boring!!! We love you :hugs:.

Good to hear from u my friend :hugs: take it easy and get well soon, we miss u! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! Holly! You are entering your fertile period!!! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My chart's gone weird, if any of you tempers get really bored then can you have a look? Is there such thing as an 'I am entering my fertile period' dip?:wacko: Or was I just half dead this morning?
> 
> there is such a thing. it is common to get a dip the day of O or just before. Checkout my chart.
> 
> Did u do anything different last night, like sleep naked :haha: or under a fan, or with your mouth open? Also, if u took it at an earlier time than normal it will be lower too.Click to expand...

As Molly says I was mounted by my stallion in the night, but I wouldn't actually say it moved mountains for me, so would be surprised if that affected my temp. I did go swimming last night, did quite a workout, lots of butterfly, so maybe physical tiredness? Woke up late:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ooo! Holly! You are entering your fertile period!!! :dance: :yipee:

I know! It makes me nervous when I see that on my ticker:wacko::dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> molly i'd test only if you know u will have a great christmas regardless of the results. AF is due on christmas for me, so my day will be questionable whether i want it to or not :dohh:
> 
> Does the witch normally fly in first thing in the morning? When are you planning on testing?
> I think I might test (without telling OH) on Christmas day. I will let him think I'm only going to test when AF is due. :blush:Click to expand...

depends on the day before. If I've been crampy the day before AF and I start to get the pre-AF discharge then she'll be in 1st thing in the morning. But if the day before is fine I'll go all day on the day of with nary a cramp nor spotting and she'll show up late in the evening. Never in the middle of the day... i guess that's her way of being polite :shrug: I would like to wait on AF this time this time... doubt I will tho. I will test with u if no signs on AF on Christmas Eve :friends:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo! Holly! You are entering your fertile period!!! :dance: :yipee:
> 
> I know! It makes me nervous when I see that on my ticker:wacko::dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: me too! no pressure!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly could be your ovulation dip so you are oving early maybe? I didnt get a clear one so when AF arrives I shall be whipping out the CBFM! but will continue temping :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Newbie- You should test with me on Christmas day (if you want) since my EDD is so close to yours. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been nosing at your chart Newbie, did you O day 13 or 15?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo! Holly! You are entering your fertile period!!! :dance: :yipee:
> 
> I know! It makes me nervous when I see that on my ticker:wacko::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: me too! no pressure!Click to expand...

I guess I'm the odd duck... I get excited! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fun website girls...
> https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm
> 
> According to the site my :baby: is 0 weeks, 1 day old! :haha: Baby newbie is due September 6, 2011. :crib: Mark your calendars girlies!!Click to expand...
> 
> !!!! :happydance: Baby Molly is due September 8, 2011!Click to expand...

team :blue: they'll be best :friends: buds from conception!! :haha: 

I am going to start talking as tho we are lready pregnant from now on :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Holly could be your ovulation dip so you are oving early maybe? I didnt get a clear one so when AF arrives I shall be whipping out the CBFM! but will continue temping :haha:

I don't think so- negative opks and no CM, and I O in 5 days according to my cycles. Maybe my swim last night?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*EMANDI* I'll def post pics of piggies for you:flower: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/cochon4.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/cochon4.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/cochon4.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Just been nosing at your chart Newbie, did you O day 13 or 15?

I think FF is right with CD 13? basing that off when i have o'ed in the past and my CM tho. my post-o temps for 1-2dpo were really low. normally for me post O temps are 97.9 and above. But i guess every cycle is different :shrug: if i did O on CD 15 and not cd13 that means i am already out! :cry: so Fx'ed that me and FF are right


----------



## emandi

:brush:


Mollykins said:


> Okay, last two.
> 
> 1. In the American Civil War, soldiers were required to have at least two opposing front teeth so they could open a gunpowder pouch. Some draftees had their front teeth removed to avoid service.
> 
> 2. The original Oxford English Dictionary defined terrorism as, "government by intimidation."


I like No 1 Molly :brush: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fun website girls...
> https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm
> 
> According to the site my :baby: is 0 weeks, 1 day old! :haha: Baby newbie is due September 6, 2011. :crib: Mark your calendars girlies!!Click to expand...
> 
> !!!! :happydance: Baby Molly is due September 8, 2011!Click to expand...
> 
> team :blue: they'll be best :friends: buds from conception!! :haha:
> 
> I am going to start talking as tho we are lready pregnant from now on :haha:Click to expand...

I want a bouncy baby boy!!! GO TEAM :blue: ! :haha: I think I am going to be a horrible symptom spotter this cycle.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fun website girls...
> https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm
> 
> According to the site my :baby: is 0 weeks, 1 day old! :haha: Baby newbie is due September 6, 2011. :crib: Mark your calendars girlies!!Click to expand...
> 
> !!!! :happydance: Baby Molly is due September 8, 2011!Click to expand...

'Conception hasn't occured yet', but I have a due date, 9th September!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I am going to try to be super breezy about it this time, so that when I get my BFP i will be a total :shock: :haha:

I am going to let the power of postive thought get me pregnant this time. nevermind the little :spermy: It will be my mind that does the trick! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fun website girls...
> https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm
> 
> According to the site my :baby: is 0 weeks, 1 day old! :haha: Baby newbie is due September 6, 2011. :crib: Mark your calendars girlies!!Click to expand...
> 
> !!!! :happydance: Baby Molly is due September 8, 2011!Click to expand...
> 
> 'Conception hasn't occured yet', but I have a due date, 9th September!!!!!Click to expand...

refresh my memory, are u team :pink: or team :blue:?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fun website girls...
> https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/duedate.htm
> 
> According to the site my :baby: is 0 weeks, 1 day old! :haha: Baby newbie is due September 6, 2011. :crib: Mark your calendars girlies!!Click to expand...
> 
> !!!! :happydance: Baby Molly is due September 8, 2011!Click to expand...
> 
> 'Conception hasn't occured yet', but I have a due date, 9th September!!!!!Click to expand...

OMGOSH! I'M SO EXCITED!!! Breathe Molly.... hoooo. :winkwink: Honestly though, how amazing would that be if we could all three us be bump buddies?? Okay... now I'm feeling the pressure. :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

I've got a rice and beef bake in the oven which I think I've messed up by adding too much liquid. Think it's swamped.


----------



## Mollykins

Off topic a bit... my OH just text me and asked, "How would you feel about it if I went out and bought you a fancy cuppa coffee after the girls go to bed?? ;) " teehee.


----------



## Sarachka

Ps my due date for this cycle would be September 7th


----------



## Mollykins

Oh no Sarachka! I hate it when that happens! How do you girls say... that's pants? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oooh! 6,8,9 Sept. bumpies!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! I must go get my DD ! She's off school! Be back soon lovelies.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> One very important turtle (VIT :haha:) I forgot is TRINITY MUM :flower:. How could I?
> :hi: lovely, I admire you every day. You are so strong and always optimistic.
> Hope you start next year with your :bfp:.
> :hugs:
> 
> Me too. Three cheers for* Trinitymom*, Hip hip Hooray! Hip hip Hooray!Hip hip Hooray!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! :dance:Click to expand...

Awwww :blush:


----------



## addie25

Emandi: I have to talk to my hubby about that. I know that I am not coming back next year most likely after we have baby. My doctor told me that he has a lot of patients that work in places like me that are pregnant and are ok (he said this 2 me be4 I was pregnant when I asked him about my job) I will talk to him again now that I am and see what he think of the cramping that happened after the kid was acting up. I do love my students but if it is going to harm my own child I do not want to be here. I feel better I had about an hour of time 2 myself on my break so after that the cramping reduced but its also normal to cramp because of everything stretching and growing.

Molly: I would do it on Xmas BC I AM A POASA but just remember since it is earlier it may say neg and will it upset u and ruin xmas? I was shocked at a positive at 10dpo. My thought was, why not test early when I may see a BFP and be happy an extra couple days! Xmas is a tricky one bc if u are going to be upset then I would not.

Holly: One off temp does not mean much its if it keeps happening. Look at my chart I had a low dip like that 2 after I O it went way down then back up. If it stays up for 3 days that could be O.

Newbie: Test the day be4 xmas so this way you kno its a day early and can be wrong since its not the day of your missed period!


As for my my family is being funny. My brother wants us to name our baby Lex Oscor L (last name) so his initials is LOL. I think it will be a girl! I am getting excited for blood test so I will know for sure hopefully Friday and then Ill be more excited to talk about fun things like names.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Off topic a bit... my OH just text me and asked, "How would you feel about it if I went out and bought you a fancy cuppa coffee after the girls go to bed?? ;) " teehee.

My, my sasha! I think he fancies u! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Ps my due date for this cycle would be September 7th

a baby a day for almost a week! Sept 6-10 :thumbup: Team :blue:, :pink:, or :yellow: sarachka?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed early (9pm). It's my BFF's birthday tomorrow and we're going to her house for a braai (BBQ for all you non-saffers :haha:) and I need my rest before dealing with the inevitable lesbian dramas!!!

PS Molly, I drive past zebras almost every morning on my way to work. Never tried to shave one. And I won't tell my DS's in case it gives them ideas!!!

Ooh! must go be tooth fairy now too. middle DS lost (read: yanked out with great force) a tooth this afternoon


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi addie and baby poppyseed, who shall not be named LOL! :haha: baby would never be able to live that one down. Hey, when is your due date? did u visit molly's site from an earlier post?


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/125/125518gg8dmu4r0p.gif

Rest well trini


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ps my due date for this cycle would be September 7th
> 
> a baby a day for almost a week! Sept 6-10 :thumbup: Team :blue:, :pink:, or :yellow: sarachka?Click to expand...

Newbie :flower:, mine would be 5th of September, except I'm out thanks to medicines. I would definitely be team :yellow:.


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ps my due date for this cycle would be September 7th
> 
> a baby a day for almost a week! Sept 6-10 :thumbup: Team :blue:, :pink:, or :yellow: sarachka?Click to expand...
> 
> Newbie :flower:, mine would be 5th of September, except I'm out thanks to medicines. I would definitely be team :yellow:.Click to expand...

:hugs: Aw, emandi! We're going to count it anyways... strange things have happened :hugs:

5 babies 5 days in a row! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to bed early (9pm). It's my BFF's birthday tomorrow and we're going to her house for a braai (BBQ for all you non-saffers :haha:) and I need my rest before dealing with the inevitable lesbian dramas!!!
> 
> PS Molly, I drive past zebras almost every morning on my way to work. Never tried to shave one. And I won't tell my DS's in case it gives them ideas!!!
> 
> Ooh! must go be tooth fairy now too. middle DS lost (read: yanked out with great force) a tooth this afternoon

What a surreal thing from where I'm standing, a bbq, when it's -4°C outside! Have fun!:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

wow i have missed a lot on here! Congratulations Addie! Brilliant news :) 
Kit-Kat still no AF not coming until about 22nd! i have a very long lp! i am experiencing very sore bbs but only when im wearing no bra not sure that counts lol but i never get sore bbs still think im out though x


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Emandi: I have to talk to my hubby about that. I know that I am not coming back next year most likely after we have baby. My doctor told me that he has a lot of patients that work in places like me that are pregnant and are ok (he said this 2 me be4 I was pregnant when I asked him about my job) I will talk to him again now that I am and see what he think of the cramping that happened after the kid was acting up. I do love my students but if it is going to harm my own child I do not want to be here. I feel better I had about an hour of time 2 myself on my break so after that the cramping reduced but its also normal to cramp because of everything stretching and growing.
> 
> Molly: I would do it on Xmas BC I AM A POASA but just remember since it is earlier it may say neg and will it upset u and ruin xmas? I was shocked at a positive at 10dpo. My thought was, why not test early when I may see a BFP and be happy an extra couple days! Xmas is a tricky one bc if u are going to be upset then I would not.
> 
> Holly: One off temp does not mean much its if it keeps happening. Look at my chart I had a low dip like that 2 after I O it went way down then back up. If it stays up for 3 days that could be O.
> 
> Newbie: Test the day be4 xmas so this way you kno its a day early and can be wrong since its not the day of your missed period!
> 
> 
> As for my my family is being funny. My brother wants us to name our baby Lex Oscor L (last name) so his initials is LOL. I think it will be a girl! I am getting excited for blood test so I will know for sure hopefully Friday and then Ill be more excited to talk about fun things like names.

I'm thinking it will not crush me too horribly since I will be testing relatively early. I'm confident that I can keep my perspective. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed early (9pm). It's my BFF's birthday tomorrow and we're going to her house for a braai (BBQ for all you non-saffers :haha:) and I need my rest before dealing with the inevitable lesbian dramas!!!
> 
> PS Molly, I drive past zebras almost every morning on my way to work. Never tried to shave one. And I won't tell my DS's in case it gives them ideas!!!
> 
> Ooh! must go be tooth fairy now too. middle DS lost (read: yanked out with great force) a tooth this afternoon
> 
> What a surreal thing from where I'm standing, a bbq, when it's -4°C outside! Have fun!:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes, goodnight first! bbq tomorrow:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic a bit... my OH just text me and asked, "How would you feel about it if I went out and bought you a fancy cuppa coffee after the girls go to bed?? ;) " teehee.
> 
> My, my sasha! I think he fancies u! :haha:Click to expand...

:-$ Molly might here you and get jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin!! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

MummyApril- No NMA!! When are you going to :test:


----------



## Mollykins

Also ladies, for your TTC enjoyment, I visit www.pregnology.com


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm so damn tempted to buy some eBay cheapies for 99p but I know if I do it's a waste of money :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Random pictures- I made this board of pics for 'Papa' from Holly for Christmas, she cheekily snuck up to be in the pic when I took the first photo!
 



Attached Files:







075.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4









076.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 5


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> wow i have missed a lot on here! Congratulations Addie! Brilliant news :)
> Kit-Kat still no AF not coming until about 22nd! i have a very long lp! i am experiencing very sore bbs but only when im wearing no bra not sure that counts lol but i never get sore bbs still think im out though x

why? that sounds like a great sypmtom to me! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Random pictures- I made this board of pics for 'Papa' from Holly for Christmas, she cheekily snuck up to be in the pic when I took the first photo!

awww! so cute! I see u Holly :kiss:

Very lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Random pictures- I made this board of pics for 'Papa' from Holly for Christmas, she cheekily snuck up to be in the pic when I took the first photo!

That's brilliant work! I love that Holly snuck up on you! Perfect cheeky expression too!


----------



## x-ginge-x

What a cute pic of you LO Holly I love how she sneaked in the pic.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Also ladies, for your TTC enjoyment, I visit www.pregnology.com

my zygote is traveling through my fallopian tubes at the moment. ------>*this way to my uterus* safe travels little Zygote :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies, for your TTC enjoyment, I visit www.pregnology.com
> 
> my zygote is traveling through my fallopian tubes at the moment. ------>*this way to my uterus* safe travels little Zygote :haha:Click to expand...

According to pregnology, I O today and according to a different site I O'd yesterday... according to my ticker I O tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Newbie: Test the day be4 xmas so this way you kno its a day early and can be wrong since its not the day of your missed period!

According to Molly's prenology site, Christmas Day would be the 1st day I have enough hcg in my system to be detected on an hpt. :winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Omg if I'm pregnant this cycle my due date........... Is my 21st birthday :shock: I think ff has it wrong


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies, for your TTC enjoyment, I visit www.pregnology.com
> 
> my zygote is traveling through my fallopian tubes at the moment. ------>*this way to my uterus* safe travels little Zygote :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> According to pregnology, I O today and according to a different site I O'd yesterday... according to my ticker I O tomorrow. :dohh:Click to expand...

nothing wrong with Bd'ing all days... :blush: u know, to cover the bases :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Omg if I'm pregnant this cycle my due date........... Is my 21st birthday :shock: I think ff has it wrong

well wouldn't that be a wonderful b-day gift! too bad you won't be able to celebrate with a good :drunk: I think it'll be worth the sacrifice tho


----------



## HollyMonkey

My upstairs workbench Sarachka, and pig heads pre-paint drying on the radiator Emandi...
 



Attached Files:







063.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 1









068-1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> My upstairs workbench Sarachka, and pig heads pre-paint drying on the radiator Emandi...

u are just soo talented and crafty u! those piggies are so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Omg if I'm pregnant this cycle my due date........... Is my 21st birthday :shock: I think ff has it wrong
> 
> well wouldn't that be a wonderful b-day gift! too bad you won't be able to celebrate with a good :drunk: I think it'll be worth the sacrifice thoClick to expand...

I agree, that would be such a fab birthday pressie. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO's chickens, hatched from eggs we bought in Devon this summer, they're half adult now! A Belgian breed called Millefleur, very pretty when adult...
 



Attached Files:







070.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 1









062.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I see the twisty teapot! I think Alice in Wonderland every time I see it! :winkwink:
You are very crafty! I make stepping stones... have I mentioned that before?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I love your tree! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And *Emandi* this is for you, frost on the window this morning!!! Looks like my fertile CM no?:haha:
 



Attached Files:







066-1.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarachka

Jeez you'd think after the first few times I'd learn not to read his thread whilst eating. But here I am again reading about cm with my dinner on my lap. 

My rice has turned out DELICIOUS!!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/babbae92.jpg

Holly those piggies are SO life like! You're so clever!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Jeez you'd think after the first few times I'd learn not to read his thread whilst eating. But here I am again reading about cm with my dinner on my lap.
> 
> My rice has turned out DELICIOUS!!!

Awww :awww: I'm sorry Sarachka! :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> And *Emandi* this is for you, frost on the window this morning!!! Looks like my fertile CM no?:haha:

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1229/1229624hsc8ejp7lr.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.

omg omg don't even go there with the cp. I'm not sqeamish, it's not that, it's just that I_ cannot_ make head or tail of my cp! It's all over the place! they're having a bit debate on Radio 4 long wave about X factor:dohh:
Enjoy the final Crunchie and Sarachka, won't be seeing you much tonight I guess:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.

Welcome to the TWW my dear :flower: 

Come to think of it, how do u pinpoint your O? I know u don't temp and I can't recall u ever mentioning OPKs...?


----------



## Sarachka

It was the final on Sunday hollichka x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo enjoy your dinner Sarachka, we'll stop talking about cm and talk about cp instead while you eat :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> It was the final on Sunday hollichka x

I was just testing, seeing if you were up to date an' all:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.
> 
> Welcome to the TWW my dear :flower:
> 
> Come to think of it, how do u pinpoint your O? I know u don't temp and I can't recall u ever mentioning OPKs...?Click to expand...

I've used opks in the past. I started tracking my cm and cp while using opks to see if both techniques "agreed" with each other. After a bit, I found them to agree. :haha: So I stopped wasting money on opks and trusted what I know of my body. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Who won anyway? Simon always wins for me:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.
> 
> omg omg don't even go there with the cp. I'm not sqeamish, it's not that, it's just that I_ cannot_ make head or tail of my cp! It's all over the place! they're having a bit debate on Radio 4 long wave about X factor:dohh:
> Enjoy the final Crunchie and Sarachka, won't be seeing you much tonight I guess:haha:Click to expand...

I know that cp is more unreliable that cm... at least for me. Cervical position does change quite a bit but what my cervix is doing in different. I hope you are following. :haha: My cervix, when ovulating, becomes super soft and open. ... Sorry Sarachka! I know you are eating. :(


----------



## Sarachka

Bleugh I'm so full now. Tomorrow is my team's christmas lunch at a nice bistro just down the road.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> wow i have missed a lot on here! Congratulations Addie! Brilliant news :)
> Kit-Kat still no AF not coming until about 22nd! i have a very long lp! i am experiencing very sore bbs but only when im wearing no bra not sure that counts lol but i never get sore bbs still think im out though x


SORE BOOBS IS VERY GOODLY SIGN FOR BIG FAT POSITIVE:holly:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.
> 
> Welcome to the TWW my dear :flower:
> 
> Come to think of it, how do u pinpoint your O? I know u don't temp and I can't recall u ever mentioning OPKs...?Click to expand...
> 
> I've used opks in the past. I started tracking my cm and cp while using opks to see if both techniques "agreed" with each other. After a bit, I found them to agree. :haha: So I stopped wasting money on opks and trusted what I know of my body. :thumbup:Click to expand...

makes plenty of sense to me... dollars and cents! :haha: I'm so corny :flower: 

that's means you'll be further along in your TWW when u test on Christmas :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I love the photo boards of Hollinka. I also love how we know most of those photos from your avatars. I'm going to pm you a photo of my nephew, see if you want to arrange a marriage between a parisien it girl and a London merchant banker.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.
> 
> omg omg don't even go there with the cp. I'm not sqeamish, it's not that, it's just that I_ cannot_ make head or tail of my cp! It's all over the place! they're having a bit debate on Radio 4 long wave about X factor:dohh:
> Enjoy the final Crunchie and Sarachka, won't be seeing you much tonight I guess:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that cp is more unreliable that cm... at least for me. Cervical position does change quite a bit but what my cervix is doing in different. I hope you are following. :haha: My cervix, when ovulating, becomes super soft and open. ... Sorry Sarachka! I know you are eating. :(Click to expand...

Watch out then, you might lose an arm checking it..your cervix might mistake your fingers for OH's pudding and gobble you up- is it really worth the risk?:haha::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly I love the photo boards of Hollinka. I also love how we know most of those photos from your avatars. I'm going to pm you a photo of my nephew, see if you want to arrange a marriage between a parisien it girl and a London merchant banker.

oohh sounds good:thumbup: An it girl with chickens, are it girls allowed chickens?!!


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :hi:

Been speed reading to try and catch up and it's getting late so sorry for the neglect as I have no big "catch up" post for you.:nope:

Hope everyone is good this afternoon/evening :hugs:

PS Emandi....I will PM you soon with the joke :winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 11 (8 members and 3 guests)
x-ginge-x, HollyMonkey+, kit_cat, Sarachka, newbie_ttc+, angelblue59, Mollykins+, LittleSpy
Hello everyone :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.
> 
> Welcome to the TWW my dear :flower:
> 
> Come to think of it, how do u pinpoint your O? I know u don't temp and I can't recall u ever mentioning OPKs...?Click to expand...
> 
> I've used opks in the past. I started tracking my cm and cp while using opks to see if both techniques "agreed" with each other. After a bit, I found them to agree. :haha: So I stopped wasting money on opks and trusted what I know of my body. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> makes plenty of sense to me... dollars and cents! :haha: I'm so corny :flower:
> 
> that's means you'll be further along in your TWW when u test on Christmas :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my. New development. I'm not sure if I've told you ladies before (as I know Holly doesn't trust things like this) but I track my cm and cp. Well, I noticed super stretchy ewcm on Monday and cp was SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) then last night, I checked again and cp had dropped down a bit and cm was getting cloudy. Today (just a few minutes ago actually :blush:) I checked and cm is white and "tacky". So, I think I O'd Tuesday. Hmm... which makes me 1 dpo today.
> 
> omg omg don't even go there with the cp. I'm not sqeamish, it's not that, it's just that I_ cannot_ make head or tail of my cp! It's all over the place! they're having a bit debate on Radio 4 long wave about X factor:dohh:
> Enjoy the final Crunchie and Sarachka, won't be seeing you much tonight I guess:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that cp is more unreliable that cm... at least for me. Cervical position does change quite a bit but what my cervix is doing in different. I hope you are following. :haha: My cervix, when ovulating, becomes super soft and open. ... Sorry Sarachka! I know you are eating. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Watch out then, you might lose an arm checking it..your cervix might mistake your fingers for OH's pudding and gobble you up- is it really worth the risk?:haha::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Ginge! :wave: Hello Kit! :hi:


----------



## Sarachka

Someone asked me what gender I'd prefer. Honestly I'd be happy with a boy or a girl, wouldn't be over the moon with an hermaphrodite. 

I definitely need a daughter in my life somewhere. I know OH would prefer a boy first.


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 11 (8 members and 3 guests)
> x-ginge-x, HollyMonkey+, kit_cat, Sarachka, newbie_ttc+, angelblue59, Mollykins+, LittleSpy
> Hello everyone :haha:

:hi:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh, the girls and I have finished our light lunch and I cleaned the dishes, now I am contemplating what to do next. Blankets? Laundry? Nothing? :haha: Sounds appealing.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> MummyApril- No NMA!! When are you going to :test:

whats NMA? lol am slow :/ i did a test at 10 dpo and it was negative and at 9dpo all my symptoms stopped so i dnt think im in unless my body is playing tricks on me :wacko:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> And *Emandi* this is for you, frost on the window this morning!!! Looks like my fertile CM no?:haha:

Holly, that is sooo beautiful! So as piggies, chickens and other pictures.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> MummyApril- No NMA!! When are you going to :test:
> 
> whats NMA? lol am slow :/ i did a test at 10 dpo and it was negative and at 9dpo all my symptoms stopped so i dnt think im in unless my body is playing tricks on me :wacko:Click to expand...

10 dpo is still early and u said your bbs are sore, yes? U are still in my dear. don't wave the white flag until the :witch: has shown her ugly head


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> MummyApril- No NMA!! When are you going to :test:
> 
> whats NMA? lol am slow :/ i did a test at 10 dpo and it was negative and at 9dpo all my symptoms stopped so i dnt think im in unless my body is playing tricks on me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 10 dpo is still early and u said your bbs are sore, yes? U are still in my dear. don't wave the white flag until the :witch: has shown her ugly headClick to expand...

Negative Mental Attitude :)


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> MummyApril- No NMA!! When are you going to :test:
> 
> whats NMA? lol am slow :/ i did a test at 10 dpo and it was negative and at 9dpo all my symptoms stopped so i dnt think im in unless my body is playing tricks on me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 10 dpo is still early and u said your bbs are sore, yes? U are still in my dear. don't wave the white flag until the :witch: has shown her ugly headClick to expand...

i shall try not to :) thankyou guys :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> MummyApril- No NMA!! When are you going to :test:
> 
> whats NMA? lol am slow :/ i did a test at 10 dpo and it was negative and at 9dpo all my symptoms stopped so i dnt think im in unless my body is playing tricks on me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 10 dpo is still early and u said your bbs are sore, yes? U are still in my dear. don't wave the white flag until the :witch: has shown her ugly headClick to expand...
> 
> Negative Mental Attitude :)Click to expand...

oh whoops lol thankyou i shall be more positive :) x


----------



## Mollykins

How did you guys like that random tumbleweed last night?? We gave Kit quite a fright. :haha:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Who won anyway? Simon always wins for me:happydance:

Holly, I don't know who won. Watched only auditions.
And this one is my favourite, you might like it as well :winkwink:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff7SkPF8IuQ&feature=related


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> How did you guys like that random tumbleweed last night?? We gave Kit quite a fright. :haha:

I wasn't there for the tumbleweed thankgoodness. Poor kit, all alone in the desert. I'm off to bed now, don't want no tumbleweed me:nope:

good night my turtlies:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night holly x sleep well


----------



## Mollykins

G'night Holly!! :wave: Sleep well!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Who won anyway? Simon always wins for me:happydance:
> 
> Holly, I don't know who won. Watched only auditions.
> And this one is my favourite, you might like it as well :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff7SkPF8IuQ&feature=relatedClick to expand...

I know, I know.....Matt Cardle won.....easily the best and deserved winner! :thumbup:

Love that clip too emandi :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Emandi that was fab fun!!! And OMG I think I fancy SC again or is it because I'm 'entering my fertile period'?:wacko:
And her LO was soooooooo cute :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How did you guys like that random tumbleweed last night?? We gave Kit quite a fright. :haha:
> 
> I wasn't there for the tumbleweed thankgoodness. Poor kit, all alone in the desert. I'm off to bed now, don't want no tumbleweed me:nope:
> 
> good night my turtlies:hugs:Click to expand...

'Twas terrible.....I'm still traumatised :nope: Glad there's none tonight :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Who won anyway? Simon always wins for me:happydance:
> 
> Holly, I don't know who won. Watched only auditions.
> And this one is my favourite, you might like it as well :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff7SkPF8IuQ&feature=relatedClick to expand...
> 
> I know, I know.....Matt Cardle won.....easily the best and deserved winner! :thumbup:
> 
> Love that clip too emandi :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit :flower:, was too lazy too google it up :blush:.
And thank you for the joke :thumbup:, must had been proper surprise to get it from such a quiet guy :haha:.
:hugs:


----------



## Stickyplum

Can't remember if I have told you yet but I am preggers!!! Found out on the 12th x wahooo


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations StickyPlum! That's fab news! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Stickyplum said:


> Can't remember if I have told you yet but I am preggers!!! Found out on the 12th x wahooo

Congratulations!!! Really pleased for you! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How did you guys like that random tumbleweed last night?? We gave Kit quite a fright. :haha:
> 
> I wasn't there for the tumbleweed thankgoodness. Poor kit, all alone in the desert. I'm off to bed now, don't want no tumbleweed me:nope:
> 
> good night my turtlies:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Twas terrible.....I'm still traumatised :nope: Glad there's none tonight :winkwink:Click to expand...

Poor sweets! :hugs: (Psst! I have a new ticker) :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Who won anyway? Simon always wins for me:happydance:
> 
> Holly, I don't know who won. Watched only auditions.
> And this one is my favourite, you might like it as well :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff7SkPF8IuQ&feature=relatedClick to expand...
> 
> I know, I know.....Matt Cardle won.....easily the best and deserved winner! :thumbup:
> 
> Love that clip too emandi :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kit :flower:, was too lazy too google it up :blush:.
> And thank you for the joke :thumbup:, must had been proper surprise to get it from such a quiet guy :haha:.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Absolutely....I found an excuse to phone him today and just kept getting voicemail....think he may never speak to me again :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How did you guys like that random tumbleweed last night?? We gave Kit quite a fright. :haha:
> 
> I wasn't there for the tumbleweed thankgoodness. Poor kit, all alone in the desert. I'm off to bed now, don't want no tumbleweed me:nope:
> 
> good night my turtlies:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Twas terrible.....I'm still traumatised :nope: Glad there's none tonight :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Poor sweets! :hugs: (Psst! I have a new ticker) :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oooo, so you do....the countdown begins officially.......:winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Sweeties, off to bed I go.
Good night to all of you, sleep well :hugs:.


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Emandi :wave: :sleep: well!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night emandi :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay.. I wanted my old ticker back. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I will be 11 dpo on Christmas day. What do you ladies think?


----------



## kit_cat

Hey ladies....tell me what you think of this...

Tonight, I went to the shops to get a few final bits of Christmas shopping. I was in a clothes shop (NEXT for those in the UK) and as is often the case, they have the men's section upstairs. There is an escalator to take you up but you have to come back down the stairs. Anyway (there is a point) as I made my way back down the stairs (of which there were a couple of dozen) I saw a man holding onto the handrail going down the stairs sideways, slowly and one by one. He was obviously physically challenged in some way, so without even thinking, as I drew level with him I simply said (hello, can you manage or can I help?) and that is word for word. Well, if looks could kill...."If I needed help I'd ask for it - don't be so f***ing patronising!!" was what he spat at me :wacko: I can assure you my tone was even and far from patronising....and I neither verbally or literally patted him on the head. I just don't get it....:shrug:

I came home and told OH about it and he seemed baffled but said maybe the guy had a bad day? What do you ladies think? :shrug: I felt quite upset which I know is silly but it really took me by surprise :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh and I will be 11 dpo on Christmas day. What do you ladies think?

:haha: was the new one just not up to par?

11 DPO is, IMHO, ample DPO's to get a solid BFP....I would definitely test, in fact I would test on Christmas eve :winkwink: but then you are much more sensible, and you know what's best :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit cat I'd have tripped the fuxker up if he'd spoke to me like that!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Okay.. I wanted my old ticker back. :blush:

nervous now?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit cat I'd have tripped the fuxker up if he'd spoke to me like that!

:rofl: Oh thank you wonderful Sarachka - you have made me genuinely laugh out loud and I feel much better :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Hey ladies....tell me what you think of this...
> 
> Tonight, I went to the shops to get a few final bits of Christmas shopping. I was in a clothes shop (NEXT for those in the UK) and as is often the case, they have the men's section upstairs. There is an escalator to take you up but you have to come back down the stairs. Anyway (there is a point) as I made my way back down the stairs (of which there were a couple of dozen) I saw a man holding onto the handrail going down the stairs sideways, slowly and one by one. He was obviously physically challenged in some way, so without even thinking, as I drew level with him I simply said (hello, can you manage or can I help?) and that is word for word. Well, if looks could kill...."If I needed help I'd ask for it - don't be so f***ing patronising!!" was what he spat at me :wacko: I can assure you my tone was even and far from patronising....and I neither verbally or literally patted him on the head. I just don't get it....:shrug:
> 
> I came home and told OH about it and he seemed baffled but said maybe the guy had a bad day? What do you ladies think? :shrug: I felt quite upset which I know is silly but it really took me by surprise :shock:

u poor thing! I probably would have :cry: What did u say to him after that?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Kit cat I'd have tripped the fuxker up if he'd spoke to me like that!

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2056/2056435t23vtdelto.gif


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hey ladies....tell me what you think of this...
> 
> Tonight, I went to the shops to get a few final bits of Christmas shopping. I was in a clothes shop (NEXT for those in the UK) and as is often the case, they have the men's section upstairs. There is an escalator to take you up but you have to come back down the stairs. Anyway (there is a point) as I made my way back down the stairs (of which there were a couple of dozen) I saw a man holding onto the handrail going down the stairs sideways, slowly and one by one. He was obviously physically challenged in some way, so without even thinking, as I drew level with him I simply said (hello, can you manage or can I help?) and that is word for word. Well, if looks could kill...."If I needed help I'd ask for it - don't be so f***ing patronising!!" was what he spat at me :wacko: I can assure you my tone was even and far from patronising....and I neither verbally or literally patted him on the head. I just don't get it....:shrug:
> 
> I came home and told OH about it and he seemed baffled but said maybe the guy had a bad day? What do you ladies think? :shrug: I felt quite upset which I know is silly but it really took me by surprise :shock:

It is definitely one of those situations where you have take responsibility for yourself. You KNOW that you didn't do a single thing wrong so you need to let him take responsibility for his actions. However he reacted or felt was only in his control... it holds no bearing or reflection on you. Understand? Don't you dare allow someone else to make you feel horrid about doing a nice thing... it will only keep you from doing nice things for people who do deserve it.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....tell me what you think of this...
> 
> Tonight, I went to the shops to get a few final bits of Christmas shopping. I was in a clothes shop (NEXT for those in the UK) and as is often the case, they have the men's section upstairs. There is an escalator to take you up but you have to come back down the stairs. Anyway (there is a point) as I made my way back down the stairs (of which there were a couple of dozen) I saw a man holding onto the handrail going down the stairs sideways, slowly and one by one. He was obviously physically challenged in some way, so without even thinking, as I drew level with him I simply said (hello, can you manage or can I help?) and that is word for word. Well, if looks could kill...."If I needed help I'd ask for it - don't be so f***ing patronising!!" was what he spat at me :wacko: I can assure you my tone was even and far from patronising....and I neither verbally or literally patted him on the head. I just don't get it....:shrug:
> 
> I came home and told OH about it and he seemed baffled but said maybe the guy had a bad day? What do you ladies think? :shrug: I felt quite upset which I know is silly but it really took me by surprise :shock:
> 
> u poor thing! I probably would have :cry: What did u say to him after that?Click to expand...

I was a little wobbly chinned after it TBH, which is unlike me (must be hormones :wacko:) and I think I actually muttered an apology as I hastily left the shop....I was just so taken aback. Of course, I can think of millions of fabulous retorts NOW! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I will be 11 dpo on Christmas day. What do you ladies think?
> 
> :haha: was the new one just not up to par?
> 
> 11 DPO is, IMHO, ample DPO's to get a solid BFP....I would definitely test, in fact I would test on Christmas eve :winkwink: but then you are much more sensible, and you know what's best :thumbup:Click to expand...

Should I pee with emotion?? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay.. I wanted my old ticker back. :blush:
> 
> nervous now?Click to expand...

YES! :shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I will be 11 dpo on Christmas day. What do you ladies think?
> 
> :haha: was the new one just not up to par?
> 
> 11 DPO is, IMHO, ample DPO's to get a solid BFP....I would definitely test, in fact I would test on Christmas eve :winkwink: but then you are much more sensible, and you know what's best :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Should I pee with emotion?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

pee half-heartedly... 11dpo is still realtively early, but a good day for a bfp at the same time.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....tell me what you think of this...
> 
> Tonight, I went to the shops to get a few final bits of Christmas shopping. I was in a clothes shop (NEXT for those in the UK) and as is often the case, they have the men's section upstairs. There is an escalator to take you up but you have to come back down the stairs. Anyway (there is a point) as I made my way back down the stairs (of which there were a couple of dozen) I saw a man holding onto the handrail going down the stairs sideways, slowly and one by one. He was obviously physically challenged in some way, so without even thinking, as I drew level with him I simply said (hello, can you manage or can I help?) and that is word for word. Well, if looks could kill...."If I needed help I'd ask for it - don't be so f***ing patronising!!" was what he spat at me :wacko: I can assure you my tone was even and far from patronising....and I neither verbally or literally patted him on the head. I just don't get it....:shrug:
> 
> I came home and told OH about it and he seemed baffled but said maybe the guy had a bad day? What do you ladies think? :shrug: I felt quite upset which I know is silly but it really took me by surprise :shock:
> 
> It is definitely one of those situations where you have take responsibility for yourself. You KNOW that you didn't do a single thing wrong so you need to let him take responsibility for his actions. However he reacted or felt was only in his control... it holds no bearing or reflection on you. Understand? Don't you dare allow someone else to make you feel horrid about doing a nice thing... it will only keep you from doing nice things for people who do deserve it.Click to expand...

Thank you oh wise one :flower::hugs: I know exactly what you're saying but it wasn't half horrible :nope: but it won't stop me helping the next person either :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....tell me what you think of this...
> 
> Tonight, I went to the shops to get a few final bits of Christmas shopping. I was in a clothes shop (NEXT for those in the UK) and as is often the case, they have the men's section upstairs. There is an escalator to take you up but you have to come back down the stairs. Anyway (there is a point) as I made my way back down the stairs (of which there were a couple of dozen) I saw a man holding onto the handrail going down the stairs sideways, slowly and one by one. He was obviously physically challenged in some way, so without even thinking, as I drew level with him I simply said (hello, can you manage or can I help?) and that is word for word. Well, if looks could kill...."If I needed help I'd ask for it - don't be so f***ing patronising!!" was what he spat at me :wacko: I can assure you my tone was even and far from patronising....and I neither verbally or literally patted him on the head. I just don't get it....:shrug:
> 
> I came home and told OH about it and he seemed baffled but said maybe the guy had a bad day? What do you ladies think? :shrug: I felt quite upset which I know is silly but it really took me by surprise :shock:
> 
> u poor thing! I probably would have :cry: What did u say to him after that?Click to expand...
> 
> I was a little wobbly chinned after it TBH, which is unlike me (must be hormones :wacko:) and I think I actually muttered an apology as I hastily left the shop....I was just so taken aback. Of course, I can think of millions of fabulous retorts NOW! :dohh:Click to expand...

it always happens that way doesn't it? that guy was being a jerk b/c he felt defensive. must not be used to ppl going out of their way to be nice to him :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I will be 11 dpo on Christmas day. What do you ladies think?
> 
> :haha: was the new one just not up to par?
> 
> 11 DPO is, IMHO, ample DPO's to get a solid BFP....I would definitely test, in fact I would test on Christmas eve :winkwink: but then you are much more sensible, and you know what's best :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Should I pee with emotion?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> pee half-heartedly... 11dpo is still realtively early, but a good day for a bfp at the same time.Click to expand...

Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....tell me what you think of this...
> 
> Tonight, I went to the shops to get a few final bits of Christmas shopping. I was in a clothes shop (NEXT for those in the UK) and as is often the case, they have the men's section upstairs. There is an escalator to take you up but you have to come back down the stairs. Anyway (there is a point) as I made my way back down the stairs (of which there were a couple of dozen) I saw a man holding onto the handrail going down the stairs sideways, slowly and one by one. He was obviously physically challenged in some way, so without even thinking, as I drew level with him I simply said (hello, can you manage or can I help?) and that is word for word. Well, if looks could kill...."If I needed help I'd ask for it - don't be so f***ing patronising!!" was what he spat at me :wacko: I can assure you my tone was even and far from patronising....and I neither verbally or literally patted him on the head. I just don't get it....:shrug:
> 
> I came home and told OH about it and he seemed baffled but said maybe the guy had a bad day? What do you ladies think? :shrug: I felt quite upset which I know is silly but it really took me by surprise :shock:
> 
> It is definitely one of those situations where you have take responsibility for yourself. You KNOW that you didn't do a single thing wrong so you need to let him take responsibility for his actions. However he reacted or felt was only in his control... it holds no bearing or reflection on you. Understand? Don't you dare allow someone else to make you feel horrid about doing a nice thing... it will only keep you from doing nice things for people who do deserve it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you oh wise one :flower::hugs: I know exactly what you're saying but it wasn't half horrible :nope: but it won't stop me helping the next person either :thumbup:Click to expand...

... How old is a "wise one"??


----------



## Mollykins

Kit and Newbie- I pledge to give my best half-hearted/ nonchalant pee possible. And further pledge to post on the thread, the results as soon as possible. Sound like a plan?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:

what dpo did u get your :bfp:?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....tell me what you think of this...
> 
> Tonight, I went to the shops to get a few final bits of Christmas shopping. I was in a clothes shop (NEXT for those in the UK) and as is often the case, they have the men's section upstairs. There is an escalator to take you up but you have to come back down the stairs. Anyway (there is a point) as I made my way back down the stairs (of which there were a couple of dozen) I saw a man holding onto the handrail going down the stairs sideways, slowly and one by one. He was obviously physically challenged in some way, so without even thinking, as I drew level with him I simply said (hello, can you manage or can I help?) and that is word for word. Well, if looks could kill...."If I needed help I'd ask for it - don't be so f***ing patronising!!" was what he spat at me :wacko: I can assure you my tone was even and far from patronising....and I neither verbally or literally patted him on the head. I just don't get it....:shrug:
> 
> I came home and told OH about it and he seemed baffled but said maybe the guy had a bad day? What do you ladies think? :shrug: I felt quite upset which I know is silly but it really took me by surprise :shock:
> 
> It is definitely one of those situations where you have take responsibility for yourself. You KNOW that you didn't do a single thing wrong so you need to let him take responsibility for his actions. However he reacted or felt was only in his control... it holds no bearing or reflection on you. Understand? Don't you dare allow someone else to make you feel horrid about doing a nice thing... it will only keep you from doing nice things for people who do deserve it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you oh wise one :flower::hugs: I know exactly what you're saying but it wasn't half horrible :nope: but it won't stop me helping the next person either :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ... How old is a "wise one"??Click to expand...

:haha: Well, nowhere near my crumbly age anyway...just ask Holly! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Kit and Newbie- I pledge to give my best half-hearted/ nonchalant pee possible. And further pledge to post on the thread, the results as soon as possible. Sound like a plan?

either way?


----------



## kit_cat

mollykins said:


> kit and newbie- i pledge to give my best half-hearted/ nonchalant pee possible. And further pledge to post on the thread, the results as soon as possible. Sound like a plan?

deal!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:
> 
> what dpo did u get your :bfp:?Click to expand...

9 DPO faint..10 DPO definite!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh had he said that to me I would have probably muttered under my breath of course " well fuxk you then was only trying to help " and then walked away :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Yes Newbie- I will post results either way... bfn or bfp... as long as you promise not to be crushed for me if it's a bfn. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:
> 
> what dpo did u get your :bfp:?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO faint..10 DPO definite!Click to expand...

I am noticing that is the trend on here. 10dpo-ish for :bfp:'s trinity got one around then and so did addie and littlespy if i recall correctly


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Ooooh had he said that to me I would have probably muttered under my breath of course " well fuxk you then was only trying to help " and then walked away :haha:

:haha: That's just one of the things I wish I'd said! Thanks Ginge :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:
> 
> what dpo did u get your :bfp:?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO faint..10 DPO definite!Click to expand...

Careful Kit... don't get my hopes up! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Yes Newbie- I will post results either way... bfn or bfp... as long as you promise not to be crushed for me if it's a bfn. :haha:

ok, ok... i will act extra breezy about it :coolio: u have a deal my dear!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh had he said that to me I would have probably muttered under my breath of course " well fuxk you then was only trying to help " and then walked away :haha:
> 
> :haha: That's just one of the things I wish I'd said! Thanks Ginge :flower:Click to expand...

You are the bigger person here for many reasons, one of which is that you didn't bite back.:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Yes Newbie- I will post results either way... bfn or bfp... as long as you promise not to be crushed for me if it's a bfn. :haha:
> 
> ok, ok... i will act extra breezy about it :coolio: u have a deal my dear!Click to expand...

Very good. Now I am off, OH just text me... he's on his way home and I have to make one final breeze through the house. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:
> 
> what dpo did u get your :bfp:?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO faint..10 DPO definite!Click to expand...
> 
> I am noticing that is the trend on here. 10dpo-ish for :bfp:'s trinity got one around then and so did addie and littlespy if i recall correctlyClick to expand...

Not me though :cry: I would love to be prego this cycle my due date would be my birthday :cry: but I know I'm not and :af: is due any day from now


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:
> 
> what dpo did u get your :bfp:?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO faint..10 DPO definite!Click to expand...
> 
> Careful Kit... don't get my hopes up! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm just being honest.....:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:
> 
> what dpo did u get your :bfp:?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO faint..10 DPO definite!Click to expand...
> 
> I am noticing that is the trend on here. 10dpo-ish for :bfp:'s trinity got one around then and so did addie and littlespy if i recall correctlyClick to expand...
> 
> Not me though :cry: I would love to be prego this cycle my due date would be my birthday :cry: but I know I'm not and :af: is due any day from nowClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Ginge! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I promise not to test before Christmas day. i have two more (slightly) cheapies in my stash and the sacred digi... i have to stay out of the dollar store between now and next saturday... unfortunately i pass it twice a day! 

I went ahead and told my DF that we would actively TTC come late May or June... sure hope I will be able to surprise her with a bfp and tell her scratch what i said earlier!


----------



## kit_cat

Well my lovelies, I must be off to bed now. I will be back on here on Friday as I'm away again on a business trip/Christmas bash (sigh - another lie spinning session) 

Looking forward to the catch up already :flower:

Take care, love and luck :hugs:

PS- Molly, did your OH ever pass comment on the joke? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:
> 
> what dpo did u get your :bfp:?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO faint..10 DPO definite!Click to expand...
> 
> I am noticing that is the trend on here. 10dpo-ish for :bfp:'s trinity got one around then and so did addie and littlespy if i recall correctlyClick to expand...
> 
> Not me though :cry: I would love to be prego this cycle my due date would be my birthday :cry: but I know I'm not and :af: is due any day from nowClick to expand...

No, no, no! We will have none of that :hugs: No surrendering until we see the end of her broomstick. Stranger things have happened. Remember Essie? I think she was 2 or 3 days past her AF due date before she got a bfp. hang in there doll!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Yes Newbie- I will post results either way... bfn or bfp... as long as you promise not to be crushed for me if it's a bfn. :haha:
> 
> ok, ok... i will act extra breezy about it :coolio: u have a deal my dear!Click to expand...
> 
> Very good. Now I am off, OH just text me... he's on his way home and I have to make one final breeze through the house. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: enjoy your tea :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> I promise not to test before Christmas day. i have two more (slightly) cheapies in my stash and the sacred digi... i have to stay out of the dollar store between now and next saturday... unfortunately i pass it twice a day!
> 
> I went ahead and told my DF that we would actively TTC come late May or June... sure hope I will be able to surprise her with a bfp and tell her scratch what i said earlier!

Oh newbie....I soooo hope you do too...wouldn't it be FAB!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yes, maybe a more nonchalant pee will be in order :coolio:
> 
> what dpo did u get your :bfp:?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO faint..10 DPO definite!Click to expand...
> 
> I am noticing that is the trend on here. 10dpo-ish for :bfp:'s trinity got one around then and so did addie and littlespy if i recall correctlyClick to expand...
> 
> Not me though :cry: I would love to be prego this cycle my due date would be my birthday :cry: but I know I'm not and :af: is due any day from nowClick to expand...

we will get there hunypie :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Yes Newbie- I will post results either way... bfn or bfp... as long as you promise not to be crushed for me if it's a bfn. :haha:
> 
> ok, ok... i will act extra breezy about it :coolio: u have a deal my dear!Click to expand...
> 
> Very good. Now I am off, OH just text me... he's on his way home and I have to make one final breeze through the house. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: enjoy your tea :winkwink:Click to expand...

..or will it be fancy coffee???? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Well my lovelies, I must be off to bed now. I will be back on here on Friday as I'm away again on a business trip/Christmas bash (sigh - another lie spinning session)
> 
> Looking forward to the catch up already :flower:
> 
> Take care, love and luck :hugs:
> 
> PS- Molly, did your OH ever pass comment on the joke? :shrug:

until we meet again! safe happy travels :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

work day had come to an end. ttyl turtles! :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wish it was that way for me but the backache and tiredness is signalling she is en route :cry: least I will be able to use the CBFM even with expired sticks just for the first month


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night everyone xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Be safe! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I'm thinking a fancy coffee is going to have to wait til tomorrow. I am soooo sleeepppyyy. :sleep: I am even nodding off at the lappy as I type. Hmm... I think it's going to be an early night.


----------



## Mollykins

Early night didn't happen my dear turtle girls but that's okay. I had a nice, mellow night with my OH. We watched a movie and we are now about to go... to bed. :winkwink: 

Speak to you all the morning. :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I think we're passing like ships in the night again Molly!:boat:

My CBFM demanded a munchy bar this morning, which I was surprised about since after my last 2 peak days it just ignored me. It must know something is amiss. Gave me 2 bricks today. Bet it doesn't ask me to test tomorrow though, so my whole real peak will go unnoticed by it :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight Mollykins:hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit cat *I know you're on a business trip now but I _hate_ things like that man in the shop. I would either have :cry: or said something all blurty and sarcastic; either way I'd have felt like a twerp and come up with hundreds of cucumber cool retorts mullling over it much later...

...and talking of cucumber cool I'll no doubt be doing a casual urination on Christmas day too Molly, unless I O late :hugs:

Had a weird dream I was going to row across the channel in an inflatable dingy but at the last minute thought better of it:tease:

Right, 'tis a fine morning for me to kidnap my :baby: from her :crib: and snuggle up in the big bed with her.:hugs:

Oh and Ginge hoping da :witch: doesn't darken your door:flower:

It's a shame this flower :flow: has 'flow' written by it. It puts me off using it as a decorative motif.
:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And another thing *Ginge,* I would have no qualms about using out of date snack sticks for your cbfm, they're so stooooopid anyway.:growlmad: Thick as two short planks mine is. 


Oh and *kit* or someone, can you pm me The Rude Joke pleeease?:flower: Fank yoo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Whhoooooo.. the morning tumbleweed is rolling by, time to get little one into my bed with me....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And another thing *Ginge,* I would have no qualms about using out of date snack sticks for your cbfm, they're so stooooopid anyway.:growlmad: Thick as two short planks mine is.
> 
> 
> Oh and *kit* or someone, can you pm me The Rude Joke pleeease?:flower: Fank yoo

:hi: Good morning Holly

I've nipped on quickly before setting off....less to catch up on tomorrow :winkwink: I will PM the joke right now....enjoy :winkwink:

x


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi holly. Sorry it's quiet for you! I'm working, again - but it's all money! I'm hating the 2ww every minute of it! I'm weeing with emotion on Christmas eve and/or Christmas day. Christmas eve technically I should get reliable result my last cycle was 26 days... 

Hi! Kit I want the joke too! I think from the sounds of it my oh would love it!!

That's all I have to say. I'm going to find the page with molly posting the pregnancy thing so I can do my due date and join the cool club :) and not be left out with the bumb buddyness! 

:hi: everyone- sarachka, emandi, addie, molly, newbie, new mommy, moomin, ginge and trinity... Have I forgot anyone?


----------



## firstbaby25

I think Kit has jetted off to do a business trip! Ha! Can someone else send me the joke? I mean, it's not my fault I keep forgetting to ask her is it? :haha:

Well ladies I think all we need is a 5th September baby. My baby is due 4th September 2011 2 days before my sisters birthday - I kind of hope he/she is born on or after dd for school (i'm one of the youngest and it's cruel we were like practically 3 when we started school)... That's me indulging in some PMA because I am doubtful - after looking at that site Molly it says I would have conceived on 12th December, I didn't :sex: after the 10th... We were too busy being social. I have slightly off boobs still that I can feel when something brushes them, they do tingle-y hurt and I might be imagining it, because my ttc brain is a cruel mistress, but I am sure that they are fuller and I can see a vein (that could have easily been there for ages)... 

I hate the 2 ww...


----------



## emandi

Good morning Jaynie :flower:, mine would be 5th of sept, shame I'm out :cry:.
Morning Holly :flower:.
Kit :flower:, have a safe trip.


----------



## Sarachka

Morning my darling turtles

How are we all today? I'm at work in my nice new dress ready for our christmas lunch. 

Last night after BDing I felt a massive surge of PMA like "ok, we've done it" but we will have see!!


----------



## TrinityMom

:hi: turtle girls!

I won't be on much today. it's a public hol and my bff's birthday thingy. Shame it's pouring and cold so we'll be indoors with the drunk lesbians....think of me!

Just cut the iguana's claws, the boys have new holiday hair (mohawks :haha: looks so cute) and I'm going to hop into bed with my book until it's time to drag myself up and get dressed to go

Chat later


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi are you actually out or did you want to be out because of what your medications said? Technically you are in still like, you can't undo that :sex: that you had at the time of o can ya? 

Sarachka sounds lovely I haven't got a work do :cry: I just get to work right up to christmas except i'm not doing much next week in terms of work just 8 hours - that is all he is getting out of me :ninja: I don't feel positive after readin that site that Molly put us on to :nope: :no:


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck today Trin! 

Good morning to you Jaynie, Emandi, Sarachka, and Holly. :wave: I have been attacked by an evil round of insomnia the last couple days, despite feeling like I am going to fall asleep standing up by 1800. :dohh: It's currently 0123 here. This insomnia feels even more ridiculous since both nights (last night and tonight) my OH and I have dtd. I _should_ be exhausted. Perhaps it's the stress of the season... my package that has two very important pressies for the girls has become lost in the post and we haven't finished our shopping yet and the blankets (cruel things) have decided to not make themselves. :growlmad: We were supposed to finish our shopping for the girls on Friday but my sister (who was going to watch the girls) is sick as well as my aunt and and :dohh: I need sleep turtles, I'm a rambling mess. I will chat with you all in about... 5.5 hours. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh you are up late *Molly*! Funny, lots of my projects don't seem to be making themselves either:shrug: Still on the pigs today...

Thanks *Kit*, I LOVE the joke...will have to see how it works once in French though for DH!!

Just to tell you all that I have just eaten my advent calender chocolates from the 11th Dec until today, from _my_ calender _and_ LO's:munch::happydance:


Oo you look very posh *sarachka*, have a luvverly time:flower:

I hated last months 2ww *firstbaby*:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck with the drunk lesbians trinitymom:flower:
:drunk::kiss::kiss::sex:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A while back DH saw that I'd posted 200 and something posts and was gobsmacked- _that many!_ Better not let him see my stats now:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg I'm _in my fertile period_. Relax, breathe deeply, try not to panic... https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> emandi are you actually out or did you want to be out because of what your medications said? Technically you are in still like, you can't undo that :sex: that you had at the time of o can ya?
> 
> Sarachka sounds lovely I haven't got a work do :cry: I just get to work right up to christmas except i'm not doing much next week in terms of work just 8 hours - that is all he is getting out of me :ninja: I don't feel positive after readin that site that Molly put us on to :nope: :no:

Jaynie :flower:, we did manage to have two :sex: sessions around my O, so I'm in, but because of those medicines don't think I stand a chance. Maybe it's better if it doesn't happen for me this month.


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Good luck today Trin!
> 
> Good morning to you Jaynie, Emandi, Sarachka, and Holly. :wave: I have been attacked by an evil round of insomnia the last couple days, despite feeling like I am going to fall asleep standing up by 1800. :dohh: It's currently 0123 here. This insomnia feels even more ridiculous since both nights (last night and tonight) my OH and I have dtd. I _should_ be exhausted. Perhaps it's the stress of the season... my package that has two very important pressies for the girls has become lost in the post and we haven't finished our shopping yet and the blankets (cruel things) have decided to not make themselves. :growlmad: We were supposed to finish our shopping for the girls on Friday but my sister (who was going to watch the girls) is sick as well as my aunt and and :dohh: I need sleep turtles, I'm a rambling mess. I will chat with you all in about... 5.5 hours. :thumbup:



Oh Poor Molly :awww:, hope you manage to have some sleep now. Good night sleep tight. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning everyone and thanks Holly I can't see iT making too much difference :shrug: and stoooopid CBFM it better ask for a stick tomorrow I shall bash it threaten it with a persona monitor replacement :haha: oh and no :witch: yet i think i ovd on cd18 meaning a 32 day cycle so 1 more day ?


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom :flower:, have a lovely day, take it easy and have some fun time in the evening.

Sarachka :flower:, enjoy your work lunch.


----------



## Sarachka

So OH and I agreed on names for a baby baby last night, very preemptive but there you go:
Noah
Elina

Both work well in Chechen, Russian and English.


----------



## firstbaby25

Arch saracka... I think Noah might be the one that me and Adam both like for a boy but we definitey have Beatrix for a girl. I live your names and don't think too much in to cursing it or anything because I think names is an all go area MOST couples talk about kids together it's part of being in love... There are people on the ttc forum that have NEVER had a :bfp: with clothes!! I told my oh and he was like, 'that's asking for trouble!' 

I've left work today, I made an excuse and walked out. Truth be told I hate the shelf stacking it's lonely and boring and actually I do worry about heavy lifting because it is sooo heavy some of the stuff... I think I'll work tomorrow because I'm on checkouts and I do want to earn money and then go to speak to personnel and see if they can move me. It's not just that I don't like it, but since the other day - I can't get on with my boss. I'm a sensitive soul and there is no need to shout or be nasty to me I live in fear of disappointing people but I am fair, he was put of order with me I don't like it :nope: 

Emandi we will cross those bridges when we come to them people have been born since the beginning of time, I'm sure if you were preggo you & bean would be fine, some wouldn't hence the warning... Sometimes there is a warning because research is inconclusive... You dig?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh ginge :test: sooooon! I'm dying to know with you having no :witch: yet!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm not wasting money on a test because I know she's coming :nope: I don't even have any hope she's not coming because these cramps are af cramps I.e. Very strong and very painful


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Morning everyone and thanks Holly I can't see iT making too much difference :shrug: and stoooopid CBFM it better ask for a stick tomorrow I shall bash it threaten it with a persona monitor replacement :haha: oh and no :witch: yet i think i ovd on cd18 meaning a 32 day cycle so 1 more day ?

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So OH and I agreed on names for a baby baby last night, very preemptive but there you go:
> Noah
> Elina
> 
> Both work well in Chechen, Russian and English.

Dig dem names:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Ginge: I Hope AF DOES NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT COME. LET US KNOW!

Sara! You picked some nice namessssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like she's coming done a cp check and was tinged with red so she will be here tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## addie25

Sara: Since we made our chunky money can you change the beautiful ticker you made me to we love our chunkey monkey? Only if you have the time. :thumbup: 

I went for bloods today and I have to go again Sat :wacko: I have to go back and read all the pages I missed. I went to bed last nt at 8pm and didn't get a chance to read everything! Ill be back with more responses! :thumbup: I really think this thread is a lucky one. I joined only a short time ago and got my bfp. I am crossing everythingggggg for all of you waiting for your BFP and crossing everything that mine sticks!


----------



## addie25

Kit: You are so lucky you are almost at 12 weeks! Enjoy your trip.

Newbie: I will be thinking of you Xmas dayyy and checking to see if you get ur BFP! I think u will I have a good feeling!!!!!!!!

Holly: I a glad u thought better of it in your dream LOL. We shud start posting our dreams. Mine have been very odd as well. I keep dreaming I live in a Harry Potter world. Or I am in the hospital giving birth and no one will help me bc they want to watch harry potter on tv????

Firstbaby: I will be thinking of you as well on Xmas and checking to see if you get ur BFP. This thread is a lucky one I think you will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trinity: Did I miss something. Who is the drunk lesbian LOL!

Holly: My dh laughs at me for how much I post. He always says ooo are you speaking to your thread friends LOL. I really love speaking to all of you and hate missing the convos when I am out! I think with all this positive energy on here everyone will get their BFP in no time! GOOOD LUCK! I see you are in your fertile period!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey addie yep I'll modify your graphic 

I am SO full from my lunch!! I could very easily go right to sleep now. 

What's everyone else up to?

Hollichka how's the puppets?

Jaynie it would be adorable if we both had noahs born on the same day!! 

I can't figure out what the russianish nic name for Noah would be, Elina would be Ella / Ellychka


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hello to all my lovely turtles today! :hi: I hope the day is going wonderfully for each of u. No symptoms to report, trying not to be neurotic about it this go round though. Check back in later :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Kit: You are so lucky you are almost at 12 weeks! Enjoy your trip.
> 
> Newbie: I will be thinking of you Xmas dayyy and checking to see if you get ur BFP! I think u will I have a good feeling!!!!!!!!
> 
> Holly: I a glad u thought better of it in your dream LOL. We shud start posting our dreams. Mine have been very odd as well. I keep dreaming I live in a Harry Potter world. Or I am in the hospital giving birth and no one will help me bc they want to watch harry potter on tv????
> 
> Firstbaby: I will be thinking of you as well on Xmas and checking to see if you get ur BFP. This thread is a lucky one I think you will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Trinity: Did I miss something. Who is the drunk lesbian LOL!
> 
> Holly: My dh laughs at me for how much I post. He always says ooo are you speaking to your thread friends LOL. I really love speaking to all of you and hate missing the convos when I am out! I think with all this positive energy on here everyone will get their BFP in no time! GOOOD LUCK! I see you are in your fertile period!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

:haha: It's my best friend and her girlfriend and her friends are a little raucous and drunk most of the time. We just got home so I think most of the raucousness is yet to come. I am FROZEN! Going to have a hot bath to thaw out
Got to catch up with one of my babies I delivered in July so I got a bit of a baby fix :)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Omg I'm _in my fertile period_. Relax, breathe deeply, try not to panic... https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

:rofl: I love your Buddha smiley! :haha: I think I'm the broken turtle... I get very very excited and optimistic when I am in my fertile period but shortly after it... meh. :shrug: I think it may be because I am doing something whereas in the TWW... I can do _nothing._ :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> emandi are you actually out or did you want to be out because of what your medications said? Technically you are in still like, you can't undo that :sex: that you had at the time of o can ya?
> 
> Sarachka sounds lovely I haven't got a work do :cry: I just get to work right up to christmas except i'm not doing much next week in terms of work just 8 hours - that is all he is getting out of me :ninja: I don't feel positive after readin that site that Molly put us on to :nope: :no:
> 
> Jaynie :flower:, we did manage to have two :sex: sessions around my O, so I'm in, but because of those medicines don't think I stand a chance. Maybe it's better if it doesn't happen for me this month.Click to expand...

Why do you say that? That last bit that is... about maybe it's better...??


----------



## HollyMonkey

hellooo, afternoon teabreak :coffee: but no milk left, so I'm having green tea instead, which they say is good for fertility anyway. Puppets just drying on the radiator, no legs or 'arms' yet. This evening I'm going to do an hour on the exercise bike and wrap some Chrimbo presents. I wish DH wasn't working such long days at the mo, just when I'm in my fertile period:shrug:

don't worry *addie* babe, it will be a sticky bean:dust: Why do you have to go back sat, to see if your levels are doubling nicely? 

I remember my 1st blood test with LO, it was 1330


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> So OH and I agreed on names for a baby baby last night, very preemptive but there you go:
> Noah
> Elina
> 
> Both work well in Chechen, Russian and English.

Nicely done Sarachka! It's always relieving when you have names picked out... at least it was for me. I could not pick out a girls name that I liked to save my life when I was pregnant with my second DD. I didn't figure out her name until I was 8 months gone! :dohh: 

By the way... how are you pronouncing Elina?


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning lovelies! :coffee:

Holly- I have some cream here, you are welcome to it. :thumbup:

Trin- I want want want :hissy: baby time! :hugs2: 

I was going to say something else... and now given the chance, after catching up, I can't remember. :nope: Ah well... I am going to run... DD has school, be back soon!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm _in my fertile period_. Relax, breathe deeply, try not to panic... https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
> 
> :rofl: I love your Buddha smiley! :haha: I think I'm the broken turtle... I get very very excited and optimistic when I am in my fertile period but shortly after it... meh. :shrug: I think it may be because I am doing something whereas in the TWW... I can do _nothing._ :dohh:Click to expand...

funny! I am the exact same way. CD1 I am pumped beyond belief, then after O, I find myself wondering where did all my PMA go :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm _in my fertile period_. Relax, breathe deeply, try not to panic... https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
> 
> :rofl: I love your Buddha smiley! :haha: I think I'm the broken turtle... I get very very excited and optimistic when I am in my fertile period but shortly after it... meh. :shrug: I think it may be because I am doing something whereas in the TWW... I can do _nothing._ :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> funny! I am the exact same way. CD1 I am pumped beyond belief, then after O, I find myself wondering where did all my PMA go :shrug:Click to expand...

Exactly! I am convinced it's because my body isn't doing anything to while away the time. My OH says that I always have to be doing _something_, in fact... he rather complains about it sometimes. :haha: He says to me, "You really need to recognize that having a day where you do nothing, is good for you." Silly OH. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*Molly* you prounce it El-ee-na. In Russian it's spelt &#1069;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; and Noah would be &#1053;&#1086;&#1072;&#1093; or &#1053;&#1086;&#1093;&#1072;


----------



## Mollykins

I hope I'm not the only one that feels this way but I LOVE going outside in the chill for a bit and then coming back inside and curling up on the couch with a cuppa coffee and a throw blanket. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> *Molly* you prounce it El-ee-na. In Russian it's spelt &#1069;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; and Noah would be &#1053;&#1086;&#1072;&#1093; or &#1053;&#1086;&#1093;&#1072;

:thumbup: Very nice! I entertained the name Yelena once for a girl. I love that name. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

feeling moody lately. Everything everyone says or does seems to annoy me. i am annoyed that I'm annoyed. :dohh: wish I knew where it was coming from so I could get over it already. It's hard putting a smile on for everyone when I am really not in the mood for it. Maybe I'm cranky b/c I am denying myself all those foods I love :shrug: 

I was thinking this morning what if I am pregnant? The work I've been putting in these past couple of weeks will slowly disappear :haha: It's for a worthy cause tho, so I am totally ok with that :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly and newbie I'm the same... I think it's because last month I had symptoms metal mouth, nausea and a promising spot bleed... Alas it wasn't to be. I am now 5dpo and I feel nothing :nope: 

I think the pma for the next cycle keeps me going... I am positive about the whole ttc thing, but I tend not to be positive about single cycles! I keep clinging to the fact that it could be symptomless but I doubt it - I have a few cramps and a bit of creamy cm... That's it! Sigh.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that feels this way but I LOVE going outside in the chill for a bit and then coming back inside and curling up on the couch with a cuppa coffee and a throw blanket. :hugs:

I also love this... I'm into dogs for the reason that you have to walk them in the rain, that means you get to go in from the rain and snuggle!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I think 5 hours of sleep is not enough. :sleep:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Errrrgggh won't be long before she arrives these cramps are crippling ones I've had a nap to see if they will go away but was to no avail I hate my periods they are so heavy and painful :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Errrrgggh won't be long before she arrives these cramps are crippling ones I've had a nap to see if they will go away but was to no avail I hate my periods they are so heavy and painful :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry Ginge! Have you figured out when you will O again? Maybe you will O around New Years and have _good_ fun. :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Errrrgggh won't be long before she arrives these cramps are crippling ones I've had a nap to see if they will go away but was to no avail I hate my periods they are so heavy and painful :cry:

how long does your period normally last?


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- How are you doing today?


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm doing... feeling antsy today. I need a fast forward button for this TWW. Just wanna know, am I or aren't I?? Patience is the word for today

How are u getting along today?


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> emandi are you actually out or did you want to be out because of what your medications said? Technically you are in still like, you can't undo that :sex: that you had at the time of o can ya?
> 
> Sarachka sounds lovely I haven't got a work do :cry: I just get to work right up to christmas except i'm not doing much next week in terms of work just 8 hours - that is all he is getting out of me :ninja: I don't feel positive after readin that site that Molly put us on to :nope: :no:
> 
> Jaynie :flower:, we did manage to have two :sex: sessions around my O, so I'm in, but because of those medicines don't think I stand a chance. Maybe it's better if it doesn't happen for me this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say that? That last bit that is... about maybe it's better...??Click to expand...

Molly :flower:, just worried eggie might be affected by all these medications. As I said before both of them have written 'do not take this if you are trying/planning to get pregnant'. I am still taking them (a bit lower dosage than I should) stomach still not ok, but much better.


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Errrrgggh won't be long before she arrives these cramps are crippling ones I've had a nap to see if they will go away but was to no avail I hate my periods they are so heavy and painful :cry:
> 
> how long does your period normally last?Click to expand...

Usually 5 days longs longest I ever had was 8 days and was down to a chemical :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> i'm doing... feeling antsy today. I need a fast forward button for this TWW. Just wanna know, am I or aren't I?? Patience is the word for today
> 
> How are u getting along today?

I'm feeling a bit impatient too though it's tempered quite a bit by how tired I am. (yawn) I keep glancing at the clock... I have so much more of my day to go through before I can sleep! Maybe when my OH gets home he'll let me nap... here's to hoping right? :haha: I'm currently trying to figure out what my list for today is going to look like. I want it to be achievable but productive... Hmmm. You see, I have a "master list" and then every day a take a certain number off the master onto a new list; a "today" list. sigh... I have a lot to do for the next 9 days. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> emandi are you actually out or did you want to be out because of what your medications said? Technically you are in still like, you can't undo that :sex: that you had at the time of o can ya?
> 
> Sarachka sounds lovely I haven't got a work do :cry: I just get to work right up to christmas except i'm not doing much next week in terms of work just 8 hours - that is all he is getting out of me :ninja: I don't feel positive after readin that site that Molly put us on to :nope: :no:
> 
> Jaynie :flower:, we did manage to have two :sex: sessions around my O, so I'm in, but because of those medicines don't think I stand a chance. Maybe it's better if it doesn't happen for me this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say that? That last bit that is... about maybe it's better...??Click to expand...
> 
> Molly :flower:, just worried eggie might be affected by all these medications. As I said before both of them have written 'do not take this if you are trying/planning to get pregnant'. I am still taking them (a bit lower dosage than I should) stomach still not ok, but much better.Click to expand...

Ah, that's a valid concern. :flower: I am sorry that you are not feeling tip top and on top of the world yet. :( I still think you are in, especially 'cause you are cheating with the lower dosage of meds you tricky girl. :winkwink: 
:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Morning everyone and thanks Holly I can't see iT making too much difference :shrug: and stoooopid CBFM it better ask for a stick tomorrow I shall bash it threaten it with a persona monitor replacement :haha: oh and no :witch: yet i think i ovd on cd18 meaning a 32 day cycle so 1 more day ?

ahhhh the joys of CBFM bashing ......take that :grr:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Omg I'm _in my fertile period_. Relax, breathe deeply, try not to panic... https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

I like that SMILEY ! I wannnnnnnnnnnt one :brat:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> emandi are you actually out or did you want to be out because of what your medications said? Technically you are in still like, you can't undo that :sex: that you had at the time of o can ya?
> 
> Sarachka sounds lovely I haven't got a work do :cry: I just get to work right up to christmas except i'm not doing much next week in terms of work just 8 hours - that is all he is getting out of me :ninja: I don't feel positive after readin that site that Molly put us on to :nope: :no:
> 
> Jaynie :flower:, we did manage to have two :sex: sessions around my O, so I'm in, but because of those medicines don't think I stand a chance. Maybe it's better if it doesn't happen for me this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say that? That last bit that is... about maybe it's better...??Click to expand...
> 
> Molly :flower:, just worried eggie might be affected by all these medications. As I said before both of them have written 'do not take this if you are trying/planning to get pregnant'. I am still taking them (a bit lower dosage than I should) stomach still not ok, but much better.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, that's a valid concern. :flower: I am sorry that you are not feeling tip top and on top of the world yet. :( I still think you are in, especially 'cause you are cheating with the lower dosage of meds you tricky girl. :winkwink:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Molly :hugs:.
Sorry you had such a little sleep :awww:.
Are you going to amuse us with some interesting facts today? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Errrrgggh won't be long before she arrives these cramps are crippling ones I've had a nap to see if they will go away but was to no avail I hate my periods they are so heavy and painful :cry:
> 
> how long does your period normally last?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually 5 days longs longest I ever had was 8 days and was down to a chemical :cry:Click to expand...

sorry doll :hugs: this next cycle will be yours b/c u have a little medical help on your side... and like molly said, what better way to ring in the new year than with a little :sex:


----------



## emandi

:hi: CRUNCHIE


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm doing... feeling antsy today. I need a fast forward button for this TWW. Just wanna know, am I or aren't I?? Patience is the word for today
> 
> How are u getting along today?
> 
> I'm feeling a bit impatient too though it's tempered quite a bit by how tired I am. (yawn) I keep glancing at the clock... I have so much more of my day to go through before I can sleep! Maybe when my OH gets home he'll let me nap... here's to hoping right? :haha: I'm currently trying to figure out what my list for today is going to look like. I want it to be achievable but productive... Hmmm. You see, I have a "master list" and then every day a take a certain number off the master onto a new list; a "today" list. sigh... I have a lot to do for the next 9 days. :wacko:Click to expand...

u and me both :dohh: i hope u get your nap in b/c it's rough trying to be productive while fatigued


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> emandi are you actually out or did you want to be out because of what your medications said? Technically you are in still like, you can't undo that :sex: that you had at the time of o can ya?
> 
> Sarachka sounds lovely I haven't got a work do :cry: I just get to work right up to christmas except i'm not doing much next week in terms of work just 8 hours - that is all he is getting out of me :ninja: I don't feel positive after readin that site that Molly put us on to :nope: :no:
> 
> Jaynie :flower:, we did manage to have two :sex: sessions around my O, so I'm in, but because of those medicines don't think I stand a chance. Maybe it's better if it doesn't happen for me this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say that? That last bit that is... about maybe it's better...??Click to expand...
> 
> Molly :flower:, just worried eggie might be affected by all these medications. As I said before both of them have written 'do not take this if you are trying/planning to get pregnant'. I am still taking them (a bit lower dosage than I should) stomach still not ok, but much better.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, that's a valid concern. :flower: I am sorry that you are not feeling tip top and on top of the world yet. :( I still think you are in, especially 'cause you are cheating with the lower dosage of meds you tricky girl. :winkwink:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Molly :hugs:.
> Sorry you had such a little sleep :awww:.
> Are you going to amuse us with some interesting facts today? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ooo! Yes I am... give me just a moment.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello again ladies ............totally missed out and a whole day again doh!!

Today i have kinda cramping pains im hoping this is nothing to worry about as i also feel terribly sick to and so so tired im a little scared for my beany and i hope everything is fine in there. I have a talk on juice+ this evening and really dont wanna go as i feel so poo but needs must im still trying to catch up!!

Ginge i hope you get some answers soon and your temp is a good thing yes?Especially if your a few days out from whatyou thought?






Sarachka said:


> Hey dudes
> 
> So what are we all up to this wi ter afternoon?
> I'm trying to watch gossip girl online but my internet connection is sooooo slow lately and I have no idea why. Any one good at guessing these kinda things?
> 
> I really need to have a wash and get dressed but my shower is broken so the only option is to have a bath. We BDed abt 2 hrs ago and don't want to wash away our hard work. But I'm stinkyyy! I need to wash my hair. Then I'm going to attempt to make my mum's bday card ready for 20th.
> 
> What else os everyone doing?

I love,love love Gossip Girl sara:thumbup: your [email protected] look good to go now !!



Mollykins said:


> Oh, so I was thinking.... shh, told tell anyone! :winkwink: But my AF should be here around 29 Dec. Now... taking that into consideration... should I wee on a stick on Christmas morning? And if so... should I wee with emotion? OR should I just wait until the 29th? Or even the 31st and test on New Year? I am going to leave it up to you lovelies. :flower:

I say xmas but then second what sara says ]will put a downer on the day but you probably wont resist poas anyways xx


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> :hi: CRUNCHIE

Hi hi hi hi :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Did you know that women in Saudi Arabia can divorce their husband if he doesn't give her coffee?

The two highest IQ's ever recorded belonged to women. :smug: 

Coca-Cola would be green if coloring wasn't added to it. 

Adolf Hitler was a vegetarian and had only one testicle... (I suppose that might explain some of the anger issues).

And this one is for Frenchie-Holly:

In 1386 France, a pig was executed by public hanging for the murder of a small child.


----------



## Mollykins

One more- Queen Elizabeth I regarded herself as a paragon of cleanliness. She declared that she bathed once every three months, whether she needed it or not. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

The word &#8220;woman&#8221; is believed to have derived from the Middle English term wyfman, broken down simply as the wife (wyf) of man. In Old English, women were described simply as wyf, while the term man was used to describe a human person, regardless of gender.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm doing... feeling antsy today. I need a fast forward button for this TWW. Just wanna know, am I or aren't I?? Patience is the word for today
> 
> How are u getting along today?
> 
> I'm feeling a bit impatient too though it's tempered quite a bit by how tired I am. (yawn) I keep glancing at the clock... I have so much more of my day to go through before I can sleep! Maybe when my OH gets home he'll let me nap... here's to hoping right? :haha: I'm currently trying to figure out what my list for today is going to look like. I want it to be achievable but productive... Hmmm. You see, I have a "master list" and then every day a take a certain number off the master onto a new list; a "today" list. sigh... I have a lot to do for the next 9 days. :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha:That's me too! I have lists within lists within lists!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one that feels this way but I LOVE going outside in the chill for a bit and then coming back inside and curling up on the couch with a cuppa coffee and a throw blanket. :hugs:
> 
> I also love this... I'm into dogs for the reason that you have to walk them in the rain, that means you get to go in from the rain and snuggle!!Click to expand...

Me too, Me too! I went for some fresh air with LO this evening and loved the cold cheeks feeling when I came in


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm eating, or rather just eaten, my bread and cream cheese, and am off for my :bike: session in the garage. Bit dull doing it, but I feel good afterwards, and keeps me on form for my real bike outings at the weekend:bodyb:

Thankyou for your Facts of the Day *Molly*:flower: I had decided that 'woman' came from 'womb'- (but then I guess a ttc-er would) so it's good to know the _real_ origin of the word and not the hollymonkific one.

So maybe the word womb comes from woman...?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm eating, or rather just eaten, my bread and cream cheese, and am off for my :bike: session in the garage. Bit dull doing it, but I feel good afterwards, and keeps me on form for my real bike outings at the weekend:bodyb:
> 
> Thankyou for your Facts of the Day *Molly*:flower: I had decided that 'woman' came from 'womb'- (but then I guess a ttc-er would) so it's good to know the _real_ origin of the word and not the hollymonkific one.
> 
> So maybe the word womb comes from woman...?

:rofl: I was picturing you on a real bike going in circles in your garage :rofl: took me a sec to realize u meant your exercise bike :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Looks as though I'm about to hit my 500th post pretty soon! how exciting


----------



## Mollykins

Woo! Go Newbie! So what are you going to do with that 500 post??


----------



## Mollykins

We are 242 posts away from Holly's 6k :bfp: 
So what do you think ladies? Should we start chatting with determination... so we can get Holly her :bfp: today?? :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I need to post post post if im ever going to reach 4,000 :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

that's a good question Molly! I could dedicate it to someone or i could just casually pretend I don't even notice it :-=


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- You already have noticed it though and brought it to the attention of your fellow turtles... now I think it's only right that you dedicate it... :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

u r so right! :haha: who am i kidding! Now, who should the lucky turtle be...? :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

I've got three, errr, two posts to decide...


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm... good question... I suppose we could ask...

HEY TURTLES!!! Who wants Newbie's 500 post??

:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

First come, first served?? Hello? Turtles?? ...Damn tumbleweeds!


----------



## BabyBubble

any more room for another newbie?


----------



## newbie_ttc

always room for one more :flower: tell us about yourself... nice avatar!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Babybubble! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

BabyBubble said:


> any more room for another newbie?

Of course! Welcome my dear! :hugs: As Newbie said/asked, tell us about yourself! :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:winkwink:


----------



## BabyBubble

Sorry just been trying to find my way around the site, managed to get lost belive it or not. First proper month of ttc what stage are you all at? :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:cry: I'm out the cramps are worse and paper is pinky/red when I wipe now tomorrow is cd1


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Really sorry Kayleigh! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBubble

Sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Ginge! :hugs: I elect you for Newbie's 500 :bfp: post. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

BabyBubble said:


> Sorry just been trying to find my way around the site, managed to get lost belive it or not. First proper month of ttc what stage are you all at? :flower:

Well, as my ticker indicates, I am 2 dpo. What my ticker doesn't indicate is that I am a mum to two beautiful girls and have been TTC for 18 months. This is my last month TTC before I go on a break until April. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## BabyBubble

Think I ovulated 2-3 days ago not really paid much attention to dats as didn't want to stress myself out but I'm thinking I should have done as it's drivin me crazy now. We're going for baby number 1 so very excited and just cant wait so fingers crossed. Lots of luck to you, when will you be testing?


----------



## Mollykins

BabyBubble- I, as well as a couple other of my turtle lovelies, will be testing on Christmas day. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Newly discovered music I must share, 

"Cannonballs" by Hey Marseilles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNfHbqioO_w&feature=related


----------



## Sarachka

DO NOT LET ME FORGET THAT THERE IS A CUP
OF WEE HIDDEN BEHIND A SOCK IN MY DOWNSTAIRS BATHROOM!

I had to pee downstairs but my tests are upstairs and so vie hidden the cup from OH and haven't found chance to get an opk


----------



## newbie_ttc

**ahem* Since this is my 500th post and we have started the trend on this thread, I decided to dedicate my big post to a very special https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1472/1472229elcdrz010p.gif... but who will it be? https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2018/2018933eh6czpujtx.gif

Well, I figured it needs to be someone that is sweet https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1677/1677073l44see8uur.gif yet https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/947/947939th46na8kzu.gif and smart https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/40/40046ffactuys13.gif all in one breath! It should go to a most dedicated TTC'er that deserves a  more than ever!



I think I have made my choice! This post goes out to a turtle that always manages to have a boat load of PMA https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1277/1277697eibo36r86j.jpg and is the https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1139/1139708kwkg8jr5xz.gif of this thread! Oh, did I mention she's the https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2190/2190992l7ua1m1vy8.gif

With that being said, I hereby dedicate this, my 500th post, to none other than 
https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/590/590963r32zjezmm1.gif https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1984/1984526lwnwjsbk2p.gif https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/590/590963r32zjezmm1.gif​
https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1030/1030704pmn5azkh2d.jpg for being you! https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1510/1510691b4ubf7xxgd.gif*


----------



## BabyBubble

BabyBubble said:


> Think I ovulated 2-3 days ago not really paid much attention to dats as didn't want to stress myself out but I'm thinking I should have done as it's drivin me crazy now. We're going for baby number 1 so very excited and just cant wait so fingers crossed. Lots of luck to you, when will you be testing?

Sorry am a bit slow this evening. I thought your ticker was an advert oh dear.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

too much? :blush:


----------



## BabyBubble

Mollykins said:


> BabyBubble- I, as well as a couple other of my turtle lovelies, will be testing on Christmas day. :)

:hugs:Good luck to all


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> DO NOT LET ME FORGET THAT THERE IS A CUP
> OF WEE HIDDEN BEHIND A SOCK IN MY DOWNSTAIRS BATHROOM!
> 
> I had to pee downstairs but my tests are upstairs and so vie hidden the cup from OH and haven't found chance to get an opk

:rofl: :rofl: 

SARACHKA!!! :wave: THERE IS A CUP O' WEE BEHIND A SOCK IN THE BATHROOM DOWNSTAIRS!!! YOU MUSN'T FORGET OR OH MIGHT FIND IT!! 

:rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> DO NOT LET ME FORGET THAT THERE IS A CUP
> OF WEE HIDDEN BEHIND A SOCK IN MY DOWNSTAIRS BATHROOM!
> 
> I had to pee downstairs but my tests are upstairs and so vie hidden the cup from OH and haven't found chance to get an opk

:shock: 

:rofl::rofl::rofl: please don't forget that!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> too much? :blush:

Aww, what the hell Newbie?! You made me cry! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh no ging! sorry!https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1108/1108236phdzcyog5f.gif
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm very confused about the waterworks I'm experiencing right now. I didn't think I was that weepy! That was the sweetest Newbie! You are amazing; made my day. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh nooooo he's in there now!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I'm very confused about the waterworks I'm experiencing right now. I didn't think I was that weepy! That was the sweetest Newbie! You are amazing; made my day. :hugs:

:happydance: glad I could make your day :happydance:

Now, about the water works... I wonder what that's about... could it be... a _symptom_ !!who said that?!?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Oh nooooo he's in there now!!

:rofl: :rofl: Maybe he won't notice?? :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Oh nooooo he's in there now!!

oh to be a fly on the wall right now!! :rofl: this is too hilarious!:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> too much? :blush:
> 
> Aww, what the hell Newbie?! You made me cry! :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

oh no! I was hoping that would make u smile :dohh: I meant it tho


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm very confused about the waterworks I'm experiencing right now. I didn't think I was that weepy! That was the sweetest Newbie! You are amazing; made my day. :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: glad I could make your day :happydance:
> 
> Now, about the water works... I wonder what that's about... could it be... a _symptom_ !!who said that?!?Click to expand...

:rofl: We would be very naughty symptom spotters if we started at 2 dpo! :haha: Of course if I can my :bfp: this cycle we all know it'll set a new precedent. :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> too much? :blush:
> 
> Aww, what the hell Newbie?! You made me cry! :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no! I was hoping that would make u smile :dohh: I meant it thoClick to expand...

My oldest DD came to me and asked, "Mommy, are you okay?" I said, "yes." She rubbed my arm and asked, "Is it a happy cry mommy?" :awww:


----------



## newbie_ttc

BabyBubble said:


> BabyBubble said:
> 
> 
> Think I ovulated 2-3 days ago not really paid much attention to dats as didn't want to stress myself out but I'm thinking I should have done as it's drivin me crazy now. We're going for baby number 1 so very excited and just cant wait so fingers crossed. Lots of luck to you, when will you be testing?
> 
> Sorry am a bit slow this evening. I thought your ticker was an advert oh dear.:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

where are u from babybubble?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> too much? :blush:
> 
> Aww, what the hell Newbie?! You made me cry! :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no! I was hoping that would make u smile :dohh: I meant it thoClick to expand...
> 
> My oldest DD came to me and asked, "Mommy, are you okay?" I said, "yes." She rubbed my arm and asked, "Is it a happy cry mommy?" :awww:Click to expand...

that's so sweet. is this the DD that is a cancer like moi?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> too much? :blush:
> 
> Aww, what the hell Newbie?! You made me cry! :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no! I was hoping that would make u smile :dohh: I meant it thoClick to expand...
> 
> My oldest DD came to me and asked, "Mommy, are you okay?" I said, "yes." She rubbed my arm and asked, "Is it a happy cry mommy?" :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> that's so sweet. is this the DD that is a cancer like moi?Click to expand...

Oui. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

so compassionate we cancerians are!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> so compassionate we cancerians are!

It's true! And Cancers are supposed to be the most compatible with Taurus'. :flower: But if we are preggy turtles now, then we will be having virgo bebes.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm very confused about the waterworks I'm experiencing right now. I didn't think I was that weepy! That was the sweetest Newbie! You are amazing; made my day. :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: glad I could make your day :happydance:
> 
> Now, about the water works... I wonder what that's about... could it be... a _symptom_ !!who said that?!?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: We would be very naughty symptom spotters if we started at 2 dpo! :haha: Of course if I can my :bfp: this cycle we all know it'll set a new precedent. :rofl:Click to expand...

yep! and everyone behind u will be convinced the cycle is a bust if no weepiness at 2dpo! :haha: well I know I will. I have convinced myself now that if I get a :bfn: on a sensitive test at 10dpo then that means I'm out. Our preggy turtles have set the bar and unless someone breaks it, this is my new theory


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> so compassionate we cancerians are!
> 
> It's true! And Cancers are supposed to be the most compatible with Taurus'. :flower: But if we are preggy turtles now, then we will be having virgo bebes.Click to expand...

I think i can handle a virgo baby... not that I'm in a position to be all that choicy :haha:

*Virgo Strength Keywords:
- Analytical
- Observant
- Helpful
- Reliable
- Precise

Virgo Weakness Keywords:
- Skeptical
- Fussy
- Inflexible
- Cold
- Interfering*


----------



## Mollykins

It might just be me, but I don't think that "skepticism" is a weakness and/or negative trait. :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

newbie_ttc said:


> yep! and everyone behind u will be convinced the cycle is a bust if no weepiness at 2dpo! :haha: well I know I will. I have convinced myself now that if I get a :bfn: on a sensitive test at 10dpo then that means I'm out. Our preggy turtles have set the bar and unless someone breaks it, this is my new theory

**well someone in addition to Essie**


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm very confused about the waterworks I'm experiencing right now. I didn't think I was that weepy! That was the sweetest Newbie! You are amazing; made my day. :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: glad I could make your day :happydance:
> 
> Now, about the water works... I wonder what that's about... could it be... a _symptom_ !!who said that?!?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: We would be very naughty symptom spotters if we started at 2 dpo! :haha: Of course if I can my :bfp: this cycle we all know it'll set a new precedent. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> yep! and everyone behind u will be convinced the cycle is a bust if no weepiness at 2dpo! :haha: well I know I will. I have convinced myself now that if I get a :bfn: on a sensitive test at 10dpo then that means I'm out. Our preggy turtles have set the bar and unless someone breaks it, this is my new theoryClick to expand...

We have set some standards on this thread haven't we? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> It might just be me, but I don't think that "skepticism" is a weakness and/or negative trait. :-k

I get what u are saying... nothing wrong with not being easily persuaded :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It might just be me, but I don't think that "skepticism" is a weakness and/or negative trait. :-k
> 
> I get what u are saying... nothing wrong with not being easily persuaded :thumbup:Click to expand...

Exactly! Hmm... virgo baby... :hugs2:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It might just be me, but I don't think that "skepticism" is a weakness and/or negative trait. :-k
> 
> I get what u are saying... nothing wrong with not being easily persuaded :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! Hmm... virgo baby... :hugs2:Click to expand...

*Virgo in a Nutshell:
Virgo exists in the mind, everything is inside. To the world, Virgo presents a calm and collected exterior but on the inside, nervous uncontrolled intensity in the mind, trying to figure things out, how to improve everything, analyzing and thinking. Virgo can tire itself out without even moving! Virgo has a constant drive to improve and perfect, this can lead to extreme pickiness and finickiest. They are pure, their motives are honest never malicious and they want to accomplish something. *


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It might just be me, but I don't think that "skepticism" is a weakness and/or negative trait. :-k
> 
> I get what u are saying... nothing wrong with not being easily persuaded :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! Hmm... virgo baby... :hugs2:Click to expand...
> 
> *Virgo in a Nutshell:
> Virgo exists in the mind, everything is inside. To the world, Virgo presents a calm and collected exterior but on the inside, nervous uncontrolled intensity in the mind, trying to figure things out, how to improve everything, analyzing and thinking. Virgo can tire itself out without even moving! Virgo has a constant drive to improve and perfect, this can lead to extreme pickiness and finickiest. They are pure, their motives are honest never malicious and they want to accomplish something. *Click to expand...

I think I'm a closet virgo. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hello ladies 

I have been out for my niece's 2nd birthday :yippee: it was lovely... She's such a lovely little girl! I'm off to bed :sleep: I'm so tired. Working checkouts tomorrow, if they don't move me it could well be my last day! I'm just not doing it, my oh has been lively
too said he doesn't want me working a job I hate and we can technically afford one of us to work. I want to do an AAT course you see and start being a book keeper an progressing to do the ACA and be a proper accountant. That's that.


----------



## addie25

Holly: Yes I am getting blood today and then sat to see if it doubled. Hoe I have a high number from today!!!!! Took another preg test tonight LOL I swear I am done after tomorrow I have one more.

Newbie: I understand I am a bit moody 2.:wacko: I was so upset with myself bc I was driving and a school bus stopped and put up its sign and I didnt see it till last minute so I hit the breaks and stopped and the bus driver waved her hand at me and was yelling even tho I stopped well before anyone got off the bus and I gave her a dirty look. I stopped be4 anyone got off the bus and so I do not see what her problem was. I was also only going 20 mph so wasnt like I was speeding. Maybe its her that has the attitude problem.:shrug:

Ginge: I hope you feel better! Do you take anything for cramps?

New Mummy: Cramping is normal as long as it is not very painful! I am getting dull cramping on and off. I get more cramps when I am standing and walking and none really when I sit or lay down.

Babybubble: Welcome!

Anyone know if you can take anything for your head when you are pregnant. I am 2 scared 2 and my head has been hurting all day.


----------



## addie25

Oops that was supposed to say HOPE not HOE. HOPEEEE I have a high number.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie my dear one, you can take tylenol but NOT ibuprofen. That much I do remember as I suffer from migraines. :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Holly: Yes I am getting blood today and then sat to see if it doubled. Hoe I have a high number from today!!!!! Took another preg test tonight LOL I swear I am done after tomorrow I have one more.
> 
> Newbie: I understand I am a bit moody 2.:wacko: I was so upset with myself bc I was driving and a school bus stopped and put up its sign and I didnt see it till last minute so I hit the breaks and stopped and the bus driver waved her hand at me and was yelling even tho I stopped well before anyone got off the bus and I gave her a dirty look. I stopped be4 anyone got off the bus and so I do not see what her problem was. I was also only going 20 mph so wasnt like I was speeding. Maybe its her that has the attitude problem.:shrug:
> 
> Ginge: I hope you feel better! Do you take anything for cramps?
> 
> New Mummy: Cramping is normal as long as it is not very painful! I am getting dull cramping on and off. I get more cramps when I am standing and walking and none really when I sit or lay down.
> 
> Babybubble: Welcome!
> 
> Anyone know if you can take anything for your head when you are pregnant. I am 2 scared 2 and my head has been hurting all day.

well i believe u can take tylenol, but NOOO motrin or any kind of Ibuprofen. it has something to do with the molecules being small enough to pass thru placenta. Tylenol is safe due to the larger molecules :shrug: your doctor or a pharmacist could probably explain that a lot better than I did :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Oops that was supposed to say HOPE not HOE. HOPEEEE I have a high number.

suuuuure u did :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies! I hope to have an appointment with my doctor in 2 weeks and will ask him a million questions :happydance: He knows I will be in his office with a list of things (as I usually am). I am going on vacation in 2 days and will be back be4 xmas so hopefully the following week he will see me. Please cross ur fingers for my blood test results!:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

ooh, i have a quick story for you guys.

yesterday evening a couple of friends were over and the discussion turned to weight. One of my friends wanted to weigh herself and asked to get the scale out of my bathroom. No problem I say. it quickly dawned on me that my prenatal vitamins were on the vanity! I was hoping she wouldn't see them since the scale was on the other side of the bathroom. Sure enough, after taking what I felt like was too long to grab the scale and come back, when she does finally re-emerged the 1st thing she whispers to me is 'why are there prenatal vitamins on your counter???!?' :dohh: I told her I heard it helps u have healthier skin and hair and i take it in place of my multivitamin. then lied and told her we weren't even thinking about kids at the moment. that whole scene bothered me, just felt violated, b/c i didn't want ppl to know we were TTC and I hate i lied, but I felt backed into a corner. 

My look-at-me pink thermometer was on my night stand too. I wonder did she see that as well :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- You are going to be fine love. Your tests will be brill. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Thanks ladies! I hope to have an appointment with my doctor in 2 weeks and will ask him a million questions :happydance: He knows I will be in his office with a list of things (as I usually am). I am going on vacation in 2 days and will be back be4 xmas so hopefully the following week he will see me. Please cross ur fingers for my blood test results!:thumbup:

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/125/125548qs93jxgwf5.gif


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> ooh, i have a quick story for you guys.
> 
> yesterday evening a couple of friends were over and the discussion turned to weight. One of my friends wanted to weigh herself and asked to get the scale out of my bathroom. No problem I say. it quickly dawned on me that my prenatal vitamins were on the vanity! I was hoping she wouldn't see them since the scale was on the other side of the bathroom. Sure enough, after taking what I felt like was too long to grab the scale and come back, when she does finally re-emerged the 1st thing she whispers to me is 'why are there prenatal vitamins on your counter???!?' :dohh: I told her I heard it helps u have healthier skin and hair and i take it in place of my multivitamin. then lied and told her we weren't even thinking about kids at the moment. that whole scene bothered me, just felt violated, b/c i didn't want ppl to know we were TTC and I hate i lied, but I felt backed into a corner.
> 
> My look-at-me pink thermometer was on my night stand too. I wonder did she see that as well :growlmad:

:rofl: I'm sorry dear one, I don't mean to laugh but it's hard not to. First, big :hugs: I know how frustrating that can be. If it makes you feel better... you weren't exactly lying. Prenatals are pack full of goodies that help your skin and hair, etc... so that wasn't a lie. If you used to take multivitamins and now don't, then your statement of taking prenatals instead of multivitamins isn't a lie either. The only thing you "lied" about was that you were TTC and even so... you rather omitted that instead of lying. I suppose you can't walk away from the statement of, "we are not even thinking of kids at the moment" Hmmm... let me think... no, not a lie either. Because at that moment, you probably weren't. :haha: Okay, that last one was a bit reaching I know. :blush:


----------



## addie25

Thanks MOLLY!!!!

Newbie: That must have been an uncomfortable situation. If she asks you again just say I already told you why I take my vitamins there is nothing to tell. I would not have liked being put into that situation. Do not worry I am sure she has other things to think about and will not give it another thought. You gave her a clear explanation and thats that.


----------



## addie25

I have had people at work ask if I am pregnant. One when someone at my lunch because I got very upset. And 2wice last night at the xmas party because I wasn't drinking. I told them I was the driver but the girl I was driving was not drinking either so now she thinks people think we are both pregnant LOL.:dohh:


----------



## pollywolly123

Newbie-ttc .... I totally understand were your coming from!
My friends were over the other night and it was until about half way through the night that i noticed my folic acid tablet bottle was sitting out in the kitchen!
Nobody said anything but now i wish i knew if anybody had noticed!!
I felt violated aswell ...just wanted to keep it between dh and me :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> ooh, i have a quick story for you guys.
> 
> yesterday evening a couple of friends were over and the discussion turned to weight. One of my friends wanted to weigh herself and asked to get the scale out of my bathroom. No problem I say. it quickly dawned on me that my prenatal vitamins were on the vanity! I was hoping she wouldn't see them since the scale was on the other side of the bathroom. Sure enough, after taking what I felt like was too long to grab the scale and come back, when she does finally re-emerged the 1st thing she whispers to me is 'why are there prenatal vitamins on your counter???!?' :dohh: I told her I heard it helps u have healthier skin and hair and i take it in place of my multivitamin. then lied and told her we weren't even thinking about kids at the moment. that whole scene bothered me, just felt violated, b/c i didn't want ppl to know we were TTC and I hate i lied, but I felt backed into a corner.
> 
> My look-at-me pink thermometer was on my night stand too. I wonder did she see that as well :growlmad:
> 
> :rofl: I'm sorry dear one, I don't mean to laugh but it's hard not to. First, big :hugs: I know how frustrating that can be. If it makes you feel better... you weren't exactly lying. Prenatals are pack full of goodies that help your skin and hair, etc... so that wasn't a lie. If you used to take multivitamins and now don't, then your statement of taking prenatals instead of multivitamins isn't a lie either. The only thing you "lied" about was that you were TTC and even so... you rather omitted that instead of lying. I suppose you can't walk away from the statement of, "we are not even thinking of kids at the moment" Hmmm... let me think... no, not a lie either. Because at that moment, you probably weren't. :haha: Okay, that last one was a bit reaching I know. :blush:Click to expand...

thanks! that made me feel better :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I have had people at work ask if I am pregnant. One when someone at my lunch because I got very upset. And 2wice last night at the xmas party because I wasn't drinking. I told them I was the driver but the girl I was driving was not drinking either so now she thinks people think we are both pregnant LOL.:dohh:

I am so glad I do not drink! Whenever I turn down a beverage, no one thinks twice Which is lovely. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

pollywolly123 said:


> Newbie-ttc .... I totally understand were your coming from!
> My friends were over the other night and it was until about half way through the night that i noticed my folic acid tablet bottle was sitting out in the kitchen!
> Nobody said anything but now i wish i knew if anybody had noticed!!
> I felt violated aswell ...just wanted to keep it between dh and me :(

Hi pollywolly :flower: Love the name... my dad calls me shanny wanny (can't believe i just admitted that!)

i guess folic acid isn't as bad as a bottle that says "Prenatal Care" :dohh: but if your friends are anything like mine, if u are of the childbearing age, any and EVERY thing will be twisted to fit pregnancy conspiracy theories! 

Sleepy? must be pregnant 
missed a day of work? must have stayed home with morning sickness 
doctors appt ?!? Oh boy!! must be going to see the baby doctor!!

:dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have had people at work ask if I am pregnant. One when someone at my lunch because I got very upset. And 2wice last night at the xmas party because I wasn't drinking. I told them I was the driver but the girl I was driving was not drinking either so now she thinks people think we are both pregnant LOL.:dohh:
> 
> I am so glad I do not drink! Whenever I turn down a beverage, no one thinks twice Which is lovely. :flower:Click to expand...

:blush: wish i could say the same :dohh: although my saving grace now is that i can blame it on my new diet! :haha: that definitely isnt a lie


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> ooh, i have a quick story for you guys.
> 
> yesterday evening a couple of friends were over and the discussion turned to weight. One of my friends wanted to weigh herself and asked to get the scale out of my bathroom. No problem I say. it quickly dawned on me that my prenatal vitamins were on the vanity! I was hoping she wouldn't see them since the scale was on the other side of the bathroom. Sure enough, after taking what I felt like was too long to grab the scale and come back, when she does finally re-emerged the 1st thing she whispers to me is 'why are there prenatal vitamins on your counter???!?' :dohh: I told her I heard it helps u have healthier skin and hair and i take it in place of my multivitamin. then lied and told her we weren't even thinking about kids at the moment. that whole scene bothered me, just felt violated, b/c i didn't want ppl to know we were TTC and I hate i lied, but I felt backed into a corner.
> 
> My look-at-me pink thermometer was on my night stand too. I wonder did she see that as well :growlmad:
> 
> :rofl: I'm sorry dear one, I don't mean to laugh but it's hard not to. First, big :hugs: I know how frustrating that can be. If it makes you feel better... you weren't exactly lying. Prenatals are pack full of goodies that help your skin and hair, etc... so that wasn't a lie. If you used to take multivitamins and now don't, then your statement of taking prenatals instead of multivitamins isn't a lie either. The only thing you "lied" about was that you were TTC and even so... you rather omitted that instead of lying. I suppose you can't walk away from the statement of, "we are not even thinking of kids at the moment" Hmmm... let me think... no, not a lie either. Because at that moment, you probably weren't. :haha: Okay, that last one was a bit reaching I know. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks! that made me feel better :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm glad you feel better. :flower: My reasonings frustrate my OH to no end. He thinks I'm difficult... I think people should be more clear and straightforward. I am very literal. As you can see, I can find loop holes in peoples word choices so I am constantly asking for clarification. Drives people batty apparently. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have had people at work ask if I am pregnant. One when someone at my lunch because I got very upset. And 2wice last night at the xmas party because I wasn't drinking. I told them I was the driver but the girl I was driving was not drinking either so now she thinks people think we are both pregnant LOL.:dohh:
> 
> I am so glad I do not drink! Whenever I turn down a beverage, no one thinks twice Which is lovely. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: wish i could say the same :dohh: although my saving grace now is that i can blame it on my new diet! :haha: that definitely isnt a lieClick to expand...

It's true! :haha: Have you ever took a peek and the calories on the back of your favorite alcoholic beverage?? :sick: I'm too much of a control freak. :blush:


----------



## addie25

Molly I do not drink usually but the people at work do not know that. My friends wont think 2wice if I do not have a drink. I am waiting the 3 months before telling my friends. I only told a few close ones.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

newbie_ttc said:


> pollywolly123 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie-ttc .... I totally understand were your coming from!
> My friends were over the other night and it was until about half way through the night that i noticed my folic acid tablet bottle was sitting out in the kitchen!
> Nobody said anything but now i wish i knew if anybody had noticed!!
> I felt violated aswell ...just wanted to keep it between dh and me :(
> 
> Hi pollywolly :flower: Love the name... my dad calls me shanny wanny (can't believe i just admitted that!)Click to expand...

My Dad called me Zoiey Woiey :haha: (That and bugalugs)


----------



## HollyMonkey

My apologies if anyone got a BFP last night but I'm afraid there is trouble and I haven't got time for tea and niceties this morning.:trouble::gun:

I DECLARE CBFM WAR https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0082.gif

My stoooopid cbfm asked me for a yummo stick this morning, chewed it up, spat it out and gave me a low 1 brick reading. :saywhat:I can _see_ with my bare eyes that the LH line merits at least 2 bricks. It's just so stooopid because it thought that dye leak was my peak the other day:dohh:

:grr:DOWN WITH MY CBFM!:ban:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower::coffee:

Before I try to catch up with what I missed last night I must just apologise for my absence, DH went to bed early and although I'm not due to O 'til monday I thought it wise to accompany DH to bed...:winkwink: According to my spread sheet (*Newbie*:haha:) or rather bed spread/ legs spread sheet, I should BD thurs, Sat and Mon.If we do it everyday DH will; 

a) get tired
b) smell a rat and ask if I'm O'ing

-so I opted for every other day and any extras are just a bonus.

LO wants her breaky-fast, so I'll be back with my 2nd cup'o tea :coffee:to read through your exploits of last night....


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> :grr:DOWN WITH MY CBFM!:ban:


https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/enhanced-buzz-31916-1259875311-17.jpg


My OPK last night was less positive that Wednesday night so I think I ovulated yesterday. I did quite possibly have mittleschmerz. So we BDed Tuesday, twice Wednesday, and last night. I was soooo tired last night and it was just about the first time I've really had to make myself do it for TTC purposes, but ya know what it's like, once it's got going it's enjoyable. 

IT'S FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Holly ! Ring cb .... Demand compensation !!!!!!! U have proof with your handy pictures .....

Told u they lie !!!

Anyhow have a great day all ..... I feel like poo so I going to grab a coffee and start the journey To work ! Have fun x


----------



## Crunchie

And another thing the monitor ALWAYS gives u 2 peak and then will go to 2 or 1 bars ? So why does it ask for more sticks ?? 

It's a conspiracy


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm eating, or rather just eaten, my bread and cream cheese, and am off for my :bike: session in the garage. Bit dull doing it, but I feel good afterwards, and keeps me on form for my real bike outings at the weekend:bodyb:
> 
> Thankyou for your Facts of the Day *Molly*:flower: I had decided that 'woman' came from 'womb'- (but then I guess a ttc-er would) so it's good to know the _real_ origin of the word and not the hollymonkific one.
> 
> So maybe the word womb comes from woman...?
> 
> :rofl: I was picturing you on a real bike going in circles in your garage :rofl: took me a sec to realize u meant your exercise bike :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Omg that cracked me up! LO's giggling at me giggling! It reminds me of when Sarachka asked you what state you're in and we all misinterpreted it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Holly ! Ring cb .... Demand compensation !!!!!!! U have proof with your handy pictures .....
> 
> Told u they lie !!!
> 
> Anyhow have a great day all ..... I feel like poo so I going to grab a coffee and start the journey To work ! Have fun x

You know I'm sorely tempted to. Paid an arm and a leg for that thing:growlmad: Not to mention the cost of the munchy bars


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Holly ! Ring cb .... Demand compensation !!!!!!! U have proof with your handy pictures .....
> 
> Told u they lie !!!
> 
> Anyhow have a great day all ..... I feel like poo so I going to grab a coffee and start the journey To work ! Have fun x
> 
> You know I'm sorely tempted to. Paid an arm and a leg for that thing:growlmad: Not to mention the cost of the munchy barsClick to expand...

Do it do it do it do it do it

Oh and do it !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> And another thing the monitor ALWAYS gives u 2 peak and then will go to 2 or 1 bars ? So why does it ask for more sticks ??
> 
> It's a conspiracy

I might try and get a job with Clearblue- it's obviously doing well as a business. If you can't beat them, join them.:shrug: I could be artistic designer, making really cool fancy ones that look great (or inconspicuous) in your bathroom rather than the hideous medical looking brick that it is.


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> I need to post post post if im ever going to reach 4,000 :haha:

I'm reassured when I see people with more posts than me. I've seen the occasional member with 10's of thousands of posts!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

BabyBubble said:


> BabyBubble said:
> 
> 
> Think I ovulated 2-3 days ago not really paid much attention to dats as didn't want to stress myself out but I'm thinking I should have done as it's drivin me crazy now. We're going for baby number 1 so very excited and just cant wait so fingers crossed. Lots of luck to you, when will you be testing?
> 
> Sorry am a bit slow this evening. I thought your ticker was an advert oh dear.:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's fab! Molly I'm not sure you're allowed to advertise your tummy on here! :wacko: 
Hello BabyBubble:wave: Welcome:flower:

I'm ttc baby 2, about 5 months now I think we've been trying:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, caught up;

Hello *PollyWolly*:wave: 

*Molly* I want want want 'Hey Marseilles' playing in my living room:hissy::brat::hissy: I'm a sucker for melodic folky music like that:thumbup:

*Newbie* that was so sweet your dedication to Molly, my one to Crunchie is shameful in comparison. 

*Ginge*you can have my 1500th post:flower:

*Addie*-paracetomol's fine, just avoid aspirin, but I bought a head massage thing since I had headaches as a pregnancy symptom for the first tri. One of those simple metal claw things with a wooden handle that you wiggle on your scalp- worked wonders for me and I didn't take a single med all pregnancy:angelnot:

*Sarachka*:haha:Don't forget you have a pot of wee in the bathroom:rofl:

To all my turtle friends:hugs: 

See you after the Friday Morning Houseworkathon :hangwashing::laundry::dishes::iron:


----------



## Conceive81

Good luck to everyone! I'm not in the tww period yet...but will be there soon. To be honest, I'm already waiting! Seems like the O and period due date can't come fast enough..


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep she's here now so need to set my cbfm now just need to turn it on and press the 'm' button once yes?


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> so compassionate we cancerians are!
> 
> It's true! And Cancers are supposed to be the most compatible with Taurus'. :flower: But if we are preggy turtles now, then we will be having virgo bebes.Click to expand...

Virgos a good starsign (although i am the opposite of a typical virgo - messy and unorganised!) And the 25th august is a good birthday to have :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> so compassionate we cancerians are!
> 
> It's true! And Cancers are supposed to be the most compatible with Taurus'. :flower: But if we are preggy turtles now, then we will be having virgo bebes.Click to expand...
> 
> Virgos a good starsign (although i am the opposite of a typical virgo - messy and unorganised!) And the 25th august is a good birthday to have :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Essie!:hugs: That stuffed olive is looking great! Hope you're doing well:flower:
I am _so_ not a Virgo according to newbie's post, but then I'm a Libran so I guess that's normal:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Yep she's here now so need to set my cbfm now just need to turn it on and press the 'm' button once yes?

Yes I believe so. You just press the 'm' button once, then you put the monitor in the oven to roast slowly to death, or alternatively you can put it in a sack filled with stones and throw it in a nearby river:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Conceive81:wave:

Is the 81 your age or the number of :baby:'s you're hoping to conceive?:tease:
Please excuse me, I'm high on housework, done about half the house...
I'll be in the TWW in about 3 or 4 days, arggghh. Feeling MEGA negative about this cycle:shrug:Don't know why:nope:


----------



## Sarachka

HOLLY!! I rely on you for PMA. When is the lab opening?! Every time I see snow flakes I think of your fanny juice. Are you touched by this sentiment?

I guess I'm officially in the tww!! Rahhhhhh


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Yep she's here now so need to set my cbfm now just need to turn it on and press the 'm' button once yes?
> 
> Yes I believe so. You just press the 'm' button once, then you put the monitor in the oven to roast slowly to death, or alternatively you can put it in a sack filled with stones and throw it in a nearby river:growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl: haha oh dear sounds like hollys CBFM is in the bad books:haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Ladies! :hi:

Sorry I haven't been on since Wednesday! 

We did all our Xmas present shopping yesterday and now we just gotta wrap it all up! :wacko:

So how is everybody? :flower:

From quickly reading what I can on my phone... I see we have a few new members! So :hi: to all the new turtles! :flower:

And Holly... I see u and your cbfm are currently ignoring eachother? What's happened? I'm on your side whatever happens! :winkwink: :gun:


Well I'm on CD4 and Auntie Florence seems to be slowly packing her bags to leave! :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im posting this everywere right now

here are my 8dpo SMU tests lol
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5268706012_273ce303e7.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5268710188_88a76e6b38.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5268712516_fa993cfbbb.jpg

I see something but have line eye :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im posting this everywere right now
> 
> here are my 8dpo SMU tests lol
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5268706012_273ce303e7.jpg
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5268710188_88a76e6b38.jpg
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5268712516_fa993cfbbb.jpg
> 
> I see something but have line eye :haha:

I either see something or have line eye on the first pic


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going to test with FMU tomorrow :D x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HOLLY!! I rely on you for PMA. When is the lab opening?! Every time I see snow flakes I think of your fanny juice. Are you touched by this sentiment?
> 
> I guess I'm officially in the tww!! Rahhhhhh

:haha:That is indeed a most touching sentiment. The lab will open just as soon as I have some fanny juice... I wish sperm was blue or something, I can't tell what's what down there at the mo:shrug: I _have_ done one sample, yesterday- it was either sperm or hostile cm. But I guess I'm still three days off O yet...

My house is so spotless after my 4hrs housework I daren't move in it


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im going to test with FMU tomorrow :D x

yes...and post pics! :dust:


----------



## Elisheva009

Hi everyone!

Sorry haven't posted much, I've been really busy with work, it's hard to keep up with this thread!

I've been waiting for AF to arrive for the last week and a half but I have PCOS so this is quite normal (and very frustrating!) Might be starting Clomid to induce ovulation if I'm not pg soon but have to have a few tests before they'll give it to me.



Sarachka said:


> HOLLY!! I rely on you for PMA. When is the lab opening?! Every time I see snow flakes I think of your fanny juice.

Hahaha that could be interpreted in one of two ways depending on whether you're English or American! Let's just say I hope Holly isn't American


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> And Holly... I see u and your cbfm are currently ignoring eachother? What's happened? I'm on your side whatever happens! :winkwink: :gun:


We are[-( It lied to me moominboobs. Great big inflated lies :^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry haven't posted much, I've been really busy with work, it's hard to keep up with this thread!
> 
> I've been waiting for AF to arrive for the last week and a half but I have PCOS so this is quite normal (and very frustrating!) Might be starting Clomid to induce ovulation if I'm not pg soon but have to have a few tests before they'll give it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!! I rely on you for PMA. When is the lab opening?! Every time I see snow flakes I think of your fanny juice.
> 
> Hahaha that could be interpreted in one of two ways depending on whether you're English or American! Let's just say I hope Holly isn't AmericanClick to expand...

As in the word 'lab' ? 
Hello again!- I know what you mean about keeping up with the thread, I can only manage when I'm on the fast computer!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok mine is cd1 now had to hold down the m button til it reset from 99 days when should i expect it to demand an expensive urine snack bar Holly?


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok mine is cd1 now had to hold down the m button til it reset from 99 days when should i expect it to demand an expensive urine snack bar Holly?

We may not have the same one, is yours a Clearblue one? Coz mine has a choice of 1 to 6 days to set it. Crunchie needs your one for her 99 day cycles:haha: Well 1st cycle mine asked for it's 1st snack on the 6th day, and then this time on the 9th I think?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cry: good morning/afternoon all :cry:

Holly, u were right :cry: stupid FF changed my O date from CD 13 to CD15 which means I am out for the year :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok mine is cd1 now had to hold down the m button til it reset from 99 days when should i expect it to demand an expensive urine snack bar Holly?
> 
> We may not have the same one, is yours a Clearblue one? Coz mine has a choice of 1 to 6 days to set it. Crunchie needs your one for her 99 day cycles:haha: Well 1st cycle mine asked for it's 1st snack on the 6th day, and then this time on the 9th I think?Click to expand...

It's a clearblue one but was second had so needed resetting to day 1 as said 99 when I turned it on :haha: so had to hold down m button till it changed to day 1


----------



## Sarachka

Ewww Holly. That's the worst thing about ttc, always feeling like you need a good wash 'down there'. Seriously, what are we supposed to do? I'm now officially afraid of baths. Ive convinced myself that a bath wi definitely wash out an eggy


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> :cry: good morning/afternoon all :cry:
> 
> Holly, u were right :cry: stupid FF changed my O date from CD 13 to CD15 which means I am out for the year :dohh:

well I wasn't sure it just looked like the biggest temp change. When did you BD prior to 15? cd 13? coz that would be alright. They say 5 days before but I reckon 2 or 3 is a safer bet. 

ps Sounds awful when you put it like that- 'out for the year'!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just to say been in the Lab for ten mins, will post results later...am practising Fairytale of New York on the piano ...:flower: I love maternity leave:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :cry: good morning/afternoon all :cry:
> 
> Holly, u were right :cry: stupid FF changed my O date from CD 13 to CD15 which means I am out for the year :dohh:
> 
> well I wasn't sure it just looked like the biggest temp change. When did you BD prior to 15? cd 13? coz that would be alright. They say 5 days before but I reckon 2 or 3 is a safer bet.
> 
> ps Sounds awful when you put it like that- 'out for the year'!!Click to expand...

CD13 was the last day of BD... and in the morning at that :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- You are ridiculous! You are not allowed to be negative this cycle... you have nothing to be negative about yet anyhow. :dohh: This is going to be a long TWW with you isn't it?? :trouble: :winkwink: And yes, I want Hey Marseilles in my room... I mean... living room... yeah...:angelnot: :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :cry: good morning/afternoon all :cry:
> 
> Holly, u were right :cry: stupid FF changed my O date from CD 13 to CD15 which means I am out for the year :dohh:

Oh honey pie! :hugs: When did you dtd? What CD's?


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> Elisheva009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!! I rely on you for PMA. When is the lab opening?! Every time I see snow flakes I think of your fanny juice.
> 
> Hahaha that could be interpreted in one of two ways depending on whether you're English or American! Let's just say I hope Holly isn't American Click to expand...
> 
> As in the word 'lab' ?
> Hello again!- I know what you mean about keeping up with the thread, I can only manage when I'm on the fast computer!Click to expand...

As in the word "fanny." :haha:
In America, we use the word "fanny" to refer to our rear ends. Juice from the rear isn't a pleasant thought at all. 

I'm in double digits today! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! Oh for crying out loud... you are NOT out for the year AND if you ever phrase it like that again... I may just have to sic Holly on you! :grr: You are IN and you ARE having a lovely September/virgo bebe linda. So there.


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy! :hugs: :hugs: Congrats on reaching your 10 week mark. How are you feeling today lovey?


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy! :hugs: :hugs: Congrats on reaching your 10 week mark. How are you feeling today lovey?


:hugs:
Feeling pretty much the same as I have been though increasingly impatient for my first OB appointment 1/3.
I've straight up gained too much weight (um... 5 pounds... yeah :blush: Stupid holiday gluttony) over the last several weeks so I'm working on getting that back under control. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Here's another song by Hey Marseilles.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftOp6YgtrCU&feature=related

HOLLY- My youngest DD was watching the video with me when she kissed two of her fingers and gently touched them to the screen of the lappy, then she looked at me and said, "He is so impressive." :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy! :hugs: :hugs: Congrats on reaching your 10 week mark. How are you feeling today lovey?
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> Feeling pretty much the same as I have been though increasingly impatient for my first OB appointment 1/3.
> I've straight up gained too much weight (um... 5 pounds... yeah :blush: Stupid holiday gluttony) over the last several weeks so I'm working on getting that back under control. :dohh:Click to expand...

You have your first ob appointment on Holly's birthday! :thumbup: (Hopefully I remembered that right... :winkwink: ) Is your DH going to come with you to your ob appt?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and LittleSpy... 5 pounds isn't horrible... I'm sure that more than you realize can be attributed to water weight. :shrug: I say as long as you are not on extremes, you should be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy! :hugs: :hugs: Congrats on reaching your 10 week mark. How are you feeling today lovey?
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> Feeling pretty much the same as I have been though increasingly impatient for my first OB appointment 1/3.
> I've straight up gained too much weight (um... 5 pounds... yeah :blush: Stupid holiday gluttony) over the last several weeks so I'm working on getting that back under control. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> You have your first ob appointment on Holly's birthday! :thumbup: (Hopefully I remembered that right... :winkwink: ) Is your DH going to come with you to your ob appt?Click to expand...

I want him to come, and he wants to come, but to be honest, my appointment is at 8.30am and I refuse to be late for doc appointments so I seriously doubt he'll make it. :nope:
He has a really difficult time being on time for anything, especially that early in the morning.


----------



## Sarachka

*it's 1605 on friday!!! The end is is sight. There is light at the end of tje tunnel!!!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie! Oh for crying out loud... you are NOT out for the year AND if you ever phrase it like that again... I may just have to sic Holly on you! :grr: You are IN and you ARE having a lovely September/virgo bebe linda. So there.

What? :shy: We have Bd'ed before at 2dbo and nothing happened. And that time it was in the evening, if I'm not mistaken. I don't think his little :spermy: can last that long! :sad1: But I will behave, as I most certainly don't want Holly coming after me! I've seen how she treats poor Crunchie... and they're friends!! :haha: Gonna need a lot more :dust: this time :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisheva009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!! I rely on you for PMA. When is the lab opening?! Every time I see snow flakes I think of your fanny juice.
> 
> Hahaha that could be interpreted in one of two ways depending on whether you're English or American! Let's just say I hope Holly isn't American Click to expand...
> 
> As in the word 'lab' ?
> Hello again!- I know what you mean about keeping up with the thread, I can only manage when I'm on the fast computer!Click to expand...
> 
> As in the word "fanny." :haha:
> In America, we use the word "fanny" to refer to our rear ends. Juice from the rear isn't a pleasant thought at all.
> 
> I'm in double digits today! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy! :hugs: :hugs: Congrats on reaching your 10 week mark. How are you feeling today lovey?
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> Feeling pretty much the same as I have been though increasingly impatient for my first OB appointment 1/3.
> I've straight up gained too much weight (um... 5 pounds... yeah :blush: Stupid holiday gluttony) over the last several weeks so I'm working on getting that back under control. :dohh:Click to expand...

it's not your fault! All the holiday cheer brings added pounds with it, and u are pregnant on top of that, so I'd say u r doing pretty good! Most ppl pack on _at least_ 5lbs during the holiday and they don't even have a bun in the oven! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy! :hugs: :hugs: Congrats on reaching your 10 week mark. How are you feeling today lovey?
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> Feeling pretty much the same as I have been though increasingly impatient for my first OB appointment 1/3.
> I've straight up gained too much weight (um... 5 pounds... yeah :blush: Stupid holiday gluttony) over the last several weeks so I'm working on getting that back under control. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> You have your first ob appointment on Holly's birthday! :thumbup: (Hopefully I remembered that right... :winkwink: ) Is your DH going to come with you to your ob appt?Click to expand...
> 
> I want him to come, and he wants to come, but to be honest, my appointment is at 8.30am and I refuse to be late for doc appointments so I seriously doubt he'll make it. :nope:
> He has a really difficult time being on time for anything, especially that early in the morning.Click to expand...

I think you should stress to him how important it is to you that he is there with you. Doesn't he want to hear the little heartbeat? :awww:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Here's another song by Hey Marseilles....
> 
> 
> HOLLY- My youngest DD was watching the video with me when she kissed two of her fingers and gently touched them to the screen of the lappy, then she looked at me and said, "He is so impressive." :haha:

big word for such a little lady :thumbup: Good job mom!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie! Oh for crying out loud... you are NOT out for the year AND if you ever phrase it like that again... I may just have to sic Holly on you! :grr: You are IN and you ARE having a lovely September/virgo bebe linda. So there.
> 
> What? :shy: We have Bd'ed before at 2dbo and nothing happened. And that time it was in the evening, if I'm not mistaken. I don't think his little :spermy: can last that long! :sad1: But I will behave, as I most certainly don't want Holly coming after me! I've seen how she treats poor Crunchie... and they're friends!! :haha: Gonna need a lot more :dust: this time :dohh:Click to expand...

Every cycle is different. SO... :dohh: I have no idea what is going on with me today but I refuse to allow to think that you are out. If the only way for you to feel positive about this cycle is to drop a load of dust on you... so be it! :smug:

https://i.mnpls.com/816/81686.gif
https://i.mnpls.com/816/81686.gifhttps://i.mnpls.com/816/81686.gif

Feeling better now?? :haha: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisheva009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!! I rely on you for PMA. When is the lab opening?! Every time I see snow flakes I think of your fanny juice.
> 
> Hahaha that could be interpreted in one of two ways depending on whether you're English or American! Let's just say I hope Holly isn't American Click to expand...
> 
> As in the word 'lab' ?
> Hello again!- I know what you mean about keeping up with the thread, I can only manage when I'm on the fast computer!Click to expand...
> 
> As in the word "fanny." :haha:
> In America, we use the word "fanny" to refer to our rear ends. Juice from the rear isn't a pleasant thought at all.
> 
> I'm in double digits today! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's gross, I thought maybe it was something along the lines of 'the labia being open' which is pretty gross too I guess.
You Americans _are_ weird, what with your 'front bottoms' and your 'rear fannies'- not to mention your 'pants' for trousers:haha:
Don't worry American ladies, I will not be posting close-ups of diarrhea samples:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's another song by Hey Marseilles....
> 
> 
> HOLLY- My youngest DD was watching the video with me when she kissed two of her fingers and gently touched them to the screen of the lappy, then she looked at me and said, "He is so impressive." :haha:
> 
> big word for such a little lady :thumbup: Good job mom!Click to expand...

:blush: Thanks. My book wormyness rubs off. My DD climbed up onto our bed the other morning and said, "Wake up please! We need to have a conversation." :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisheva009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!! I rely on you for PMA. When is the lab opening?! Every time I see snow flakes I think of your fanny juice.
> 
> Hahaha that could be interpreted in one of two ways depending on whether you're English or American! Let's just say I hope Holly isn't American Click to expand...
> 
> As in the word 'lab' ?
> Hello again!- I know what you mean about keeping up with the thread, I can only manage when I'm on the fast computer!Click to expand...
> 
> As in the word "fanny." :haha:
> In America, we use the word "fanny" to refer to our rear ends. Juice from the rear isn't a pleasant thought at all.
> 
> I'm in double digits today! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That's gross, I thought maybe it was something along the lines of 'the labia being open' which is pretty gross too I guess.
> You Americans _are_ weird, what with your 'front bottoms' and your 'rear fannies'- not to mention your 'pants' for trousers:haha:
> Don't worry American ladies, I will not be posting close-ups of diarrhea samples:wacko:Click to expand...

I read "trousers" and thought "trouser mouse" :shock: :blush: Where is my head today??


----------



## Mollykins

100 posts away from Holly's 6k :bfp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello *Little spy*, wayhay 10 weeks! And your appointment is on my LO's b'day:thumbup:

*Newbie *you're still in with a good chance, 2 days before O is the optimum time to BD, time for the spermie to get up there and loiter for the egg I believe

Will you all stop posting at 5999 posts please, otherwise I'm BOUND to miss it again?!!

Pumpkin and celery soup tonight


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> We are[-( It lied to me moominboobs. Great big inflated lies :^o

Aww Holly :awww: 

What did it lie to u about? Would u like me to pop on the eurostar and "bust a few caps in it's machinery?" :gun::ninja::ninja::gun: :haha:

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- You've said nothing about the new video I posted of Hey Marseilles. :(


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> I read "trousers" and thought "trouser mouse" :shock: :blush: Where is my head today??

:shock: MOLLY!!!! I think i know exactly where your head is today!! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I read "trousers" and thought "trouser mouse" :shock: :blush: Where is my head today??
> 
> :shock: MOLLY!!!! I think i know exactly where your head is today!! :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:blush: I am so shamed. :angelnot:


----------



## Mollykins

All right Newbie- If it will help you... I will give you my 1500 post. Sound nice? :coolio:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- You've said nothing about the new video I posted of Hey Marseilles. :(

I just watched it with LO:thumbup: Are they an established group? (Haven't googled them yet!) Just doing a spot of multitasking- cooking LO's dinner, tidying up her toys and BnBing!! Not on the phone at same time mind you!

Molly since you're the boss here, am I allowed a glass or two of wine tonight? I can't go to swimming because the snow has been falling again and too slippery on my bike. So a fire and nice dinner and wine if I'm allowed?


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie... Stop with the NMA! It's no good, you don't know if you're out or in until a test result when ttc... I have no symptoms and sometimes find myself thinking that I'm out this cycle until I realise that we dtd in my fertile bit so I'm in, even if I don't feel it!

Sarachka well in! I've been given 3 lates next week... Working til 10, 10.30 and 11 at night... Sighs all round. I'm going to stick it out til at least after Christmas for the money... But then I'm going to quit and then I'm going to get an accountancy course paid for by the esl! 

Littlespy :hi: congratulations on your double figures, slightly relieving no? :happydance: 

I'm sad turtles, I'm massively confused about the job and I am filled with NMA for the cycle I honestly felt more pregnant last month, but see above regarding the fact that I am clinging to the fact that we have indeed :sex: in my fertile
thingy... I am getting cramps too like I might have an even shorter cycle this month :cry: 

Hi every pretty turtle old and new... Welcome newbies, come on over it's a bit dark side of the moon on here: friendships and duels, crazy math, fact or fiction (once a day), pma vs nma and finally fanny juice :haha: are just a few things we touch upon!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- You've said nothing about the new video I posted of Hey Marseilles. :(
> 
> I just watched it with LO:thumbup: Are they an established group? (Haven't googled them yet!) Just doing a spot of multitasking- cooking LO's dinner, tidying up her toys and BnBing!! Not on the phone at same time mind you!
> 
> Molly since you're the boss here, am I allowed a glass or two of wine tonight? I can't go to swimming because the snow has been falling again and too slippery on my bike. So a fire and nice dinner and wine if I'm allowed?Click to expand...

Here's their website. (swoon) I am also a sucker for folk music. :hugs: I become particularly enamoured when I'm just discovering a band I like. 

I am the boss? I was unaware... I mean, I know I'm in charge of updating the :bfp: title thread but... the boss? Pfft. .... Well, I say (in a very un-bosslike way) that you absolutely can have a glass or two of wine tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles :hi:

I have 7 pages of reading to catch up on before I can comment so I'm jst popping in between baking the 3rd and 4th layer cakes for my gran's 80th birthday and then I will catch up. Just got home at 6:30pm form a hectic day and still so much to do :shrug:

In the meantime, look at this site for a laugh https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly... I would be inclined to treat yourself to it 1) because you can't give up on life while ttc 2) I read somewhere that until baby fully implants, at about the time you miss your period, it is (a random floating zygote) independent of YOUR bloodstream so isn't really affected by a couple of glasses... 3) your baby wants you to be happy :) and we all know when you get a :bfp: you won't touch a drop! Anyway! That's just me I realise you asked molly! I hope she gives the answer you want!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I read "trousers" and thought "trouser mouse" :shock: :blush: Where is my head today??
> 
> :shock: MOLLY!!!! I think i know exactly where your head is today!! :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :blush: I am so shamed. :angelnot:Click to expand...

:winkwink: u little :devil:

xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: trinity! Good to hear you are well, if not ridiculously busy...


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> We are[-( It lied to me moominboobs. Great big inflated lies :^o
> 
> Aww Holly :awww:
> 
> What did it lie to u about? Would u like me to pop on the eurostar and "bust a few caps in it's machinery?" :gun::ninja::ninja::gun: :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

It told me I peak fertilitised on cd11, which is just nonsense- the dye had run on the test:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I read "trousers" and thought "trouser mouse" :shock: :blush: Where is my head today??
> 
> :shock: MOLLY!!!! I think i know exactly where your head is today!! :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :blush: I am so shamed. :angelnot:Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: u little :devil:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

(Insert melodramatic voice here-->) I am so confused! :muaha: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Trin!!!! :wave: Did you never tell us how it went with the drunken lesbians? Or must that stay between you like "What happens here, stays here" ? :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtles :hi:
> 
> I have 7 pages of reading to catch up on before I can comment so I'm jst popping in between baking the 3rd and 4th layer cakes for my gran's 80th birthday and then I will catch up. Just got home at 6:30pm form a hectic day and still so much to do :shrug:
> 
> In the meantime, look at this site for a laugh https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html

:rofl: They're hilarious! I love the watermelon and gun one, and that handstanding man is very agile, not sure I could get DH to do that for me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dinner bath bed for LO... catch you laters alligators(turtle-ators)


----------



## LittleSpy

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtles :hi:
> 
> I have 7 pages of reading to catch up on before I can comment so I'm jst popping in between baking the 3rd and 4th layer cakes for my gran's 80th birthday and then I will catch up. Just got home at 6:30pm form a hectic day and still so much to do :shrug:
> 
> In the meantime, look at this site for a laugh https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
I have a feeling I'm either going to be crying or peeing with laughter by the time I make it through all the photos (probably both). I just can't understand what some people are thinking. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles :hi:
> 
> I have 7 pages of reading to catch up on before I can comment so I'm jst popping in between baking the 3rd and 4th layer cakes for my gran's 80th birthday and then I will catch up. Just got home at 6:30pm form a hectic day and still so much to do :shrug:
> 
> In the meantime, look at this site for a laugh https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html
> 
> :rofl: They're hilarious! I love the watermelon and gun one, and that handstanding man is very agile, not sure I could get DH to do that for me!Click to expand...

Wait wait wait... that man... the head/hand standing one... I just.... :-k 
I LOVE the ballerina one. I would hang that one on a wall...


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: :rofl: I am dying over here... I think I just peed a little! :rofl:

https://pregnantchicken.squarespace...-things-to-never-say-to-a-pregnant-woman.html


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I am dying over here... I think I just peed a little! :rofl:
> 
> https://pregnantchicken.squarespace...-things-to-never-say-to-a-pregnant-woman.html


I'm pretty sure peeing when you laugh must be a pregnancy symptom (if not, then I have no excuse :blush:). :thumbup: You may want to check my math though.


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I am dying over here... I think I just peed a little! :rofl:
> 
> https://pregnantchicken.squarespace...-things-to-never-say-to-a-pregnant-woman.html
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure peeing when you laugh must be a pregnancy symptom (if not, then I have no excuse :blush:). :thumbup: You may want to check my math though.Click to expand...

:haha: It's also a symptom of having two children. :haha: Ever since I had my youngest DD... I pee all the time and cross my legs when I sneeze. :blush: It's horrible because people kept telling me with my first that, that was going to happen but it didn't until after my second. Not sure why...


----------



## Mollykins

3 dpo.... ugh


----------



## Sarachka

I have to tell you all something adorable OH did this morning. He rubbed my belly and said "how are my twins?!" lol. If only ...


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> All right Newbie- If it will help you... I will give you my 1500 post. Sound nice? :coolio:

Awe! u don't have to do that :blush:... but if u insist! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I have to tell you all something adorable OH did this morning. He rubbed my belly and said "how are my twins?!" lol. If only ...

how sweet is that!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I have to tell you all something adorable OH did this morning. He rubbed my belly and said "how are my twins?!" lol. If only ...
> 
> how sweet is that!Click to expand...

Tear! :cloud9: Such the sweetest thing to say... crap... I am weepy. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right Newbie- If it will help you... I will give you my 1500 post. Sound nice? :coolio:
> 
> Awe! u don't have to do that :blush:... but if u insist! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I do what I have to... and I have to get you successfully sperminated! :rofl: 1500 post is yours!


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtles :hi:
> 
> I have 7 pages of reading to catch up on before I can comment so I'm jst popping in between baking the 3rd and 4th layer cakes for my gran's 80th birthday and then I will catch up. Just got home at 6:30pm form a hectic day and still so much to do :shrug:
> 
> In the meantime, look at this site for a laugh https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html

:shock: wow :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> 3 dpo.... ugh

ditto! According to stupid FF anyways :dohh: I will leave my ticker the same tho, see which one was right. If I'm only 3dpo today, that means I o'ed late and AF will arrive 2days after christmas instead. The upside is that if I'm not knocked up I won't have to deal with AF on Chrstmas, but the negative side is my cycle will be stretched 2 days longer! Sucks b/c last time I o'ed late I was walking around clinging on to the hope that I actually O'ed on schedule and I'm just late b/c I'm pregnant... nevermind the bfn's i kept getting:dohh:

Now, with that being said, what are we stressed about my dear?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 3 dpo.... ugh
> 
> ditto! According to stupid FF anyways :dohh: I will leave my ticker the same tho, see which one was right. If I'm only 3dpo today, that means I o'ed late and AF will arrive 2days after christmas instead. The upside is that if I'm not knocked up I won't have to deal with AF on Chrstmas, but the negative side is my cycle will be stretched 2 days longer! Sucks b/c last time I o'ed late I was walking around clinging on to the hope that I actually O'ed on schedule and I'm just late b/c I'm pregnant... nevermind the bfn's i kept getting:dohh:
> 
> Now, with that being said, what are we stressed about my dear?Click to expand...

Oh! That "stressed" mood was from last night. I'm OCD and have control freak issues. It just hit me last night that Christmas is right around the corner and I haven't got all the pressies and one of the packages (that had some important pressies for the girls) was lost/is still lost and I haven't finished the blankets and AAAHHHH!!! Well, that was me last night. My OH, the doll, sent me off to be alone in the living room and told me that he was making dinner and I was not to set foot in the kitchen; just go relax. So I sat outside on the balcony, listening to Hey Marseilles, and re-wrote my lists (about 3 times) until I found order and felt a bit better. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I have to tell you all something adorable OH did this morning. He rubbed my belly and said "how are my twins?!" lol. If only ...

:awww: that's so sweet :baby::baby: 

I'm going to have a glass of wine now, and get my pumpkin and celery soup on, and post pics of non fertile cm and partial saliva ferning, as you do of a friday evening:wacko: I am normal.


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- How many posts do you have to this thread now?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 3 dpo.... ugh
> 
> ditto! According to stupid FF anyways :dohh: I will leave my ticker the same tho, see which one was right. If I'm only 3dpo today, that means I o'ed late and AF will arrive 2days after christmas instead. The upside is that if I'm not knocked up I won't have to deal with AF on Chrstmas, but the negative side is my cycle will be stretched 2 days longer! Sucks b/c last time I o'ed late I was walking around clinging on to the hope that I actually O'ed on schedule and I'm just late b/c I'm pregnant... nevermind the bfn's i kept getting:dohh:
> 
> Now, with that being said, what are we stressed about my dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! That "stressed" mood was from last night. I'm OCD and have control freak issues. It just hit me last night that Christmas is right around the corner and I haven't got all the pressies and one of the packages (that had some important pressies for the girls) was lost/is still lost and I haven't finished the blankets and AAAHHHH!!! Well, that was me last night. My OH, the doll, sent me off to be alone in the living room and told me that he was making dinner and I was not to set foot in the kitchen; just go relax. So I sat outside on the balcony, listening to Hey Marseilles, and re-wrote my lists (about 3 times) until I found order and felt a bit better. :haha:Click to expand...

:wacko: My goodness! I would be stressed too! If it makes u feel better I have not bought a single present yet :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 3 dpo.... ugh
> 
> ditto! According to stupid FF anyways :dohh: I will leave my ticker the same tho, see which one was right. If I'm only 3dpo today, that means I o'ed late and AF will arrive 2days after christmas instead. The upside is that if I'm not knocked up I won't have to deal with AF on Chrstmas, but the negative side is my cycle will be stretched 2 days longer! Sucks b/c last time I o'ed late I was walking around clinging on to the hope that I actually O'ed on schedule and I'm just late b/c I'm pregnant... nevermind the bfn's i kept getting:dohh:
> 
> Now, with that being said, what are we stressed about my dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! That "stressed" mood was from last night. I'm OCD and have control freak issues. It just hit me last night that Christmas is right around the corner and I haven't got all the pressies and one of the packages (that had some important pressies for the girls) was lost/is still lost and I haven't finished the blankets and AAAHHHH!!! Well, that was me last night. My OH, the doll, sent me off to be alone in the living room and told me that he was making dinner and I was not to set foot in the kitchen; just go relax. So I sat outside on the balcony, listening to Hey Marseilles, and re-wrote my lists (about 3 times) until I found order and felt a bit better. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: My goodness! I would be stressed too! If it makes u feel better I have not bought a single present yet :wacko:Click to expand...

:shock: What?! Omgosh. There are only 8 days until Christmas!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok ladies, the Christmas Lab is open!!:happydance: The first shot is the CM, or possibly sperm I guess.:shrug: In any case, no fertile cm yet.:nope: The saliva though is showing some ferning...
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3









010.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 3 dpo.... ugh
> 
> ditto! According to stupid FF anyways :dohh: I will leave my ticker the same tho, see which one was right. If I'm only 3dpo today, that means I o'ed late and AF will arrive 2days after christmas instead. The upside is that if I'm not knocked up I won't have to deal with AF on Chrstmas, but the negative side is my cycle will be stretched 2 days longer! Sucks b/c last time I o'ed late I was walking around clinging on to the hope that I actually O'ed on schedule and I'm just late b/c I'm pregnant... nevermind the bfn's i kept getting:dohh:
> 
> Now, with that being said, what are we stressed about my dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! That "stressed" mood was from last night. I'm OCD and have control freak issues. It just hit me last night that Christmas is right around the corner and I haven't got all the pressies and one of the packages (that had some important pressies for the girls) was lost/is still lost and I haven't finished the blankets and AAAHHHH!!! Well, that was me last night. My OH, the doll, sent me off to be alone in the living room and told me that he was making dinner and I was not to set foot in the kitchen; just go relax. So I sat outside on the balcony, listening to Hey Marseilles, and re-wrote my lists (about 3 times) until I found order and felt a bit better. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: My goodness! I would be stressed too! If it makes u feel better I have not bought a single present yet :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: What?! Omgosh. There are only 8 days until Christmas!!Click to expand...

I had the same panic today Molly! I think I'll be offering people pictures of my cm as gifts at this rate, or maybe the original slides for close friends and family:fool:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 3 dpo.... ugh
> 
> ditto! According to stupid FF anyways :dohh: I will leave my ticker the same tho, see which one was right. If I'm only 3dpo today, that means I o'ed late and AF will arrive 2days after christmas instead. The upside is that if I'm not knocked up I won't have to deal with AF on Chrstmas, but the negative side is my cycle will be stretched 2 days longer! Sucks b/c last time I o'ed late I was walking around clinging on to the hope that I actually O'ed on schedule and I'm just late b/c I'm pregnant... nevermind the bfn's i kept getting:dohh:
> 
> Now, with that being said, what are we stressed about my dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! That "stressed" mood was from last night. I'm OCD and have control freak issues. It just hit me last night that Christmas is right around the corner and I haven't got all the pressies and one of the packages (that had some important pressies for the girls) was lost/is still lost and I haven't finished the blankets and AAAHHHH!!! Well, that was me last night. My OH, the doll, sent me off to be alone in the living room and told me that he was making dinner and I was not to set foot in the kitchen; just go relax. So I sat outside on the balcony, listening to Hey Marseilles, and re-wrote my lists (about 3 times) until I found order and felt a bit better. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: My goodness! I would be stressed too! If it makes u feel better I have not bought a single present yet :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: What?! Omgosh. There are only 8 days until Christmas!!Click to expand...
> 
> I had the same panic today Molly! I think I'll be offering people pictures of my cm as gifts at this rate, or maybe the original slides for close friends and family:fool:Click to expand...

It would unique and a gift from the... hearth. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- How many posts do you have to this thread now?

1,193 including this one:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- How many posts do you have to this thread now?
> 
> 1,193 including this one:blush:Click to expand...

My goodness!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's my £25 wedding dress, looks good on, perfect size 8 fit. Need shoes though:shrug: Actually I'd love long white boots, but they'd have to be amazing expensive ones to be able to pull it off with such a cheap dress, which would defeat the object a bit of my budget wedding!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- How many posts do you have to this thread now?
> 
> 1,193 including this one:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness!!Click to expand...

You're not so far off, 1 thousand and something!!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly... honey... I need you to attach the picture... :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> :shock: What?! Omgosh. There are only 8 days until Christmas!!

well when u put it like that... :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It won't! That'll be my cbfm meddling with my computer just to annoy me:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- How many posts do you have to this thread now?
> 
> 1,193 including this one:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness!!Click to expand...
> 
> You're not so far off, 1 thousand and something!!Click to expand...

What?? :huh: :shhh: How do you know??


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Holly... honey... I need you to attach the picture... :hugs:

yes, we would love to actually be able to see the dress. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> It won't! That'll be my cbfm meddling with my computer just to annoy me:growlmad:

:growlmad: :grr: :trouble:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly... honey... I need you to attach the picture... :hugs:
> 
> yes, we would love to actually be able to see the dress. :haha:Click to expand...

I want want want :hissy: to see it!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is there an official BnB limit to how many posts a thread can have? I guess we just start a new one if there is:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- How many posts do you have to this thread now?
> 
> 1,193 including this one:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness!!Click to expand...
> 
> You're not so far off, 1 thousand and something!!Click to expand...
> 
> What?? :huh: :shhh: How do you know??Click to expand...

It's public info when you click on no of posts for this thread:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello lovelies :flower:

Just catching up.....but must go and drop off OH to his Christmas night out....BRB :thumbup:

x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I promise to sort pic out later, but DH is soon to finish _his_ session on the exercise bike (yes Molly, he's riding round and round the garage:haha:) so time for food...hope he hasn't squashed his :spermy: on the bike.

What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys...

I feel neglected! No one has said :hi: to me... No amulets :nope: no nothing :nope: I'll have to go :ninja: on your asses...

I'd love to be able to see the dress too!!

I don't know nuffink :nope: I'm hoping for a charm off my OH that I will be happy with! I'm obsessed. Think my mum has got me some boots as she perusaded me not to buy any the other night! 

I've got a night in on my own with bnb and Saturday Christmas tv tomorrow, I'm actually excited! I like to be alone sometimes!


----------



## firstbaby25

Amulets = smileys (somehow)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

HollyMonkey said:


> What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:

Im getting a :bfp: for christmas didnt you know?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Hello lovelies :flower:
> 
> Just catching up.....but must go and drop off OH to his Christmas night out....BRB :thumbup:
> 
> x

:hi: hi Kit


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: guys...
> 
> I feel neglected! No one has said :hi: to me... No amulets :nope: no nothing :nope: I'll have to go :ninja: on your asses...
> 
> I'd love to be able to see the dress too!!
> 
> I don't know nuffink :nope: I'm hoping for a charm off my OH that I will be happy with! I'm obsessed. Think my mum has got me some boots as she perusaded me not to buy any the other night!
> 
> I've got a night in on my own with bnb and Saturday Christmas tv tomorrow, I'm actually excited! I like to be alone sometimes!

:hi: my jaynie doll :hugs:

Please forgive me. charge it to my head and not my heart :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I agree- I'm getting a :bfp: from Santa... remember?? BDing under the tree?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Helloooo Miss Janie!! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- :wave: How was your trip?


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie here is something just for you!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie1.gif

direct link:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie1.gif

HOLLY!!!! We need to see the dress!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Amulets = smileys (somehow)

Hello Jayniebaby, huggy amulets for you:hugs: I too LOVE being on my own, although that kind of means on my own with LO now, I've kind of incorporated her into my 'aloneness', if you know what I mean?!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I promise to sort pic out later, but DH is soon to finish _his_ session on the exercise bike (yes Molly, he's riding round and round the garage:haha:) so time for food...hope he hasn't squashed his :spermy: on the bike.
> 
> What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:

That was actually me that was having visions of you making laps inside your garage, but we can blame Molly for the loopy thoughts! :haha:

I have no idea what the big guy will bring me this year, although i have a feeling pajamas will be in the mix somehow. Maybe a nice purse/handbag (what do u ladies across the pond call it? :shrug:)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I promise to sort pic out later, but DH is soon to finish _his_ session on the exercise bike (yes Molly, he's riding round and round the garage:haha:) so time for food...hope he hasn't squashed his :spermy: on the bike.
> 
> What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:
> 
> That was actually me that was having visions of you making laps inside your garage, but we can blame Molly for the loopy thoughts! :haha:
> 
> I have no idea what the big guy will bring me this year, although i have a feeling pajamas will be in the mix somehow. Maybe a nice purse/handbag (what do u ladies across the pond call it? :shrug:)Click to expand...

No blaming me!! I have enough loopy thoughts! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka!! I LOVE THAT SPARKLY! But the names are wrong... my name is Molly... :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie here is something just for you!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie1.gif
> 
> direct link:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie1.gif
> 
> HOLLY!!!! We need to see the dress!!!

I'm starting to get a little jealous over here! Does everyone have a Sarachka original graphic now?? I know I've never asked so I guess I only have myself to blame, but... **hint, hint** :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I agree- I'm getting a :bfp: from Santa... remember?? BDing under the tree?? :haha:

I'm going to have to be very naughty this weekend if I'm to deserve my BFP from Santa:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

30 more posts before HOLLY'S 6k :bfp:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I promise to sort pic out later, but DH is soon to finish _his_ session on the exercise bike (yes Molly, he's riding round and round the garage:haha:) so time for food...hope he hasn't squashed his :spermy: on the bike.
> 
> What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:
> 
> That was actually me that was having visions of you making laps inside your garage, but we can blame Molly for the loopy thoughts! :haha:
> 
> I have no idea what the big guy will bring me this year, although i have a feeling pajamas will be in the mix somehow. Maybe a nice purse/handbag (what do u ladies across the pond call it? :shrug:)Click to expand...
> 
> No blaming me!! I have enough loopy thoughts! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: indeed u do :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I promise to sort pic out later, but DH is soon to finish _his_ session on the exercise bike (yes Molly, he's riding round and round the garage:haha:) so time for food...hope he hasn't squashed his :spermy: on the bike.
> 
> What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:
> 
> That was actually me that was having visions of you making laps inside your garage, but we can blame Molly for the loopy thoughts! :haha:
> 
> I have no idea what the big guy will bring me this year, although i have a feeling pajamas will be in the mix somehow. Maybe a nice purse/handbag (what do u ladies across the pond call it? :shrug:)Click to expand...
> 
> No blaming me!! I have enough loopy thoughts! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: indeed u do :rofl:Click to expand...

You don't have agree SO much... :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree- I'm getting a :bfp: from Santa... remember?? BDing under the tree?? :haha:
> 
> I'm going to have to be very naughty this weekend if I'm to deserve my BFP from Santa:happydance:Click to expand...

Make room for Coco everyone! :haha: She's such a naughty little vixen


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I promise to sort pic out later, but DH is soon to finish _his_ session on the exercise bike (yes Molly, he's riding round and round the garage:haha:) so time for food...hope he hasn't squashed his :spermy: on the bike.
> 
> What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:
> 
> That was actually me that was having visions of you making laps inside your garage, but we can blame Molly for the loopy thoughts! :haha:
> 
> I have no idea what the big guy will bring me this year, although i have a feeling pajamas will be in the mix somehow. Maybe a nice purse/handbag (what do u ladies across the pond call it? :shrug:)Click to expand...
> 
> No blaming me!! I have enough loopy thoughts! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: indeed u do :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have agree SO much... :growlmad: :haha:Click to expand...

:angelnot:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree- I'm getting a :bfp: from Santa... remember?? BDing under the tree?? :haha:
> 
> I'm going to have to be very naughty this weekend if I'm to deserve my BFP from Santa:happydance:Click to expand...

teehee! :coolio:


----------



## Mollykins

So when am I allowed to symptom spot?


----------



## HollyMonkey

'tis there?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> 30 more posts before HOLLY'S 6k :bfp:

That many posts in half a day? wow we have the gift of gab, don't we?


----------



## HollyMonkey

'tis not:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

IN CASE YOU MISSED THE MOLLY LAW DECREE.....

THE 6K POST IS FOR HOLLY. IF YOU STEAL IT UNLAWFULLY YOU WILL BE PUNISHED! :grr:


----------



## TrinityMom

Here's the cake I baked for my gran's 80th tomorrow. Chocolate sponge layered with caramel, topped with chocolate ganache, surrounded by wafer cigars filled with hazelnut praline with fresh roses making the 80

I must go to bed soon. I have a mom who thinks she's in labour - contractions 5 min apart but she can talk through them so either early labour or false alarm. Told her to have a bath and go to bed but I better do the same. 
:blush: I sort of woke my DH up just after midnight and had my wicked way with him til about 1:30am so I'm a bit exhausted :blush:
 



Attached Files:







048.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 0









046.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> 'tis not:nope:

Holly? What is this ^ about?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I promise to sort pic out later, but DH is soon to finish _his_ session on the exercise bike (yes Molly, he's riding round and round the garage:haha:) so time for food...hope he hasn't squashed his :spermy: on the bike.
> 
> What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:
> 
> That was actually me that was having visions of you making laps inside your garage, but we can blame Molly for the loopy thoughts! :haha:
> 
> I have no idea what the big guy will bring me this year, although i have a feeling pajamas will be in the mix somehow. Maybe a nice purse/handbag (what do u ladies across the pond call it? :shrug:)Click to expand...

Well they're 2 different things. Do you mean Purse,....or Handbag?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Here's the cake I baked for my gran's 80th tomorrow. Chocolate sponge layered with caramel, topped with chocolate ganache, surrounded by wafer cigars filled with hazelnut praline with fresh roses making the 80
> 
> I must go to bed soon. I have a mom who thinks she's in labour - contractions 5 min apart but she can talk through them so either early labour or false alarm. Told her to have a bath and go to bed but I better do the same.
> :blush: I sort of woke my DH up just after midnight and had my wicked way with him til about 1:30am so I'm a bit exhausted :blush:

THAT IS A FAB CAKE!! OMG. I want it Trin... give it to me! :haha:

You saucy vixen! Meow!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> IN CASE YOU MISSED THE MOLLY LAW DECREE.....
> 
> THE 6K POST IS FOR HOLLY. IF YOU STEAL IT UNLAWFULLY YOU WILL BE PUNISHED! :grr:

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1787/1787348n50xqcokr6.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I promise to sort pic out later, but DH is soon to finish _his_ session on the exercise bike (yes Molly, he's riding round and round the garage:haha:) so time for food...hope he hasn't squashed his :spermy: on the bike.
> 
> What are all you turtles going to _get_ for Christmas from Santa? Anyone know yet? I don't:shrug:
> 
> That was actually me that was having visions of you making laps inside your garage, but we can blame Molly for the loopy thoughts! :haha:
> 
> I have no idea what the big guy will bring me this year, although i have a feeling pajamas will be in the mix somehow. Maybe a nice purse/handbag (what do u ladies across the pond call it? :shrug:)Click to expand...
> 
> Well they're 2 different things. Do you mean Purse,....or Handbag?Click to expand...

Here I call it purse, but I think over there purse is more like a money sack, yes? Purse and handbag are used interchangeably


----------



## Mollykins

Holly...


----------



## Mollykins

... you need to be here to collect your :bfp: Holly....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> 30 more posts before HOLLY'S 6k :bfp:

Remember to all stop at 5999 posts won't you! Or I'll never make it :jo: Just as well Kit isn't vying for it, she's expecting a prune and should be resting.


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Here's the cake I baked for my gran's 80th tomorrow. Chocolate sponge layered with caramel, topped with chocolate ganache, surrounded by wafer cigars filled with hazelnut praline with fresh roses making the 80
> 
> I must go to bed soon. I have a mom who thinks she's in labour - contractions 5 min apart but she can talk through them so either early labour or false alarm. Told her to have a bath and go to bed but I better do the same.
> :blush: I sort of woke my DH up just after midnight and had my wicked way with him til about 1:30am so I'm a bit exhausted :blush:

she bakes and she has stamina! Impressive, as Molly's LO would say :thumbup: Gorgeous cake!!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm helping to waste the remaining posts away so...


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 30 more posts before HOLLY'S 6k :bfp:
> 
> Remember to all stop at 5999 posts won't you! Or I'll never make it :jo: Just as well Kit isn't vying for it, she's expecting a prune and should be resting.Click to expand...

No more posts from me til #6001


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I baked for my gran's 80th tomorrow. Chocolate sponge layered with caramel, topped with chocolate ganache, surrounded by wafer cigars filled with hazelnut praline with fresh roses making the 80
> 
> I must go to bed soon. I have a mom who thinks she's in labour - contractions 5 min apart but she can talk through them so either early labour or false alarm. Told her to have a bath and go to bed but I better do the same.
> :blush: I sort of woke my DH up just after midnight and had my wicked way with him til about 1:30am so I'm a bit exhausted :blush:
> 
> she bakes and she has stamina! Impressive, as Molly's LO would say :thumbup: Gorgeous cake!!Click to expand...

Yes and then my oldest DD will tell you, "We need to have a conversation about that yummy cake." :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

want want want 6k Bfp


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 30 more posts before HOLLY'S 6k :bfp:
> 
> Remember to all stop at 5999 posts won't you! Or I'll never make it :jo: Just as well Kit isn't vying for it, she's expecting a prune and should be resting.Click to expand...

Start posting 'til you win! :thumbup: We'll wait... :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Holly, yeah me too


----------



## HollyMonkey

We got snow too


----------



## HollyMonkey

pumpkin's good


----------



## HollyMonkey

happy Christmas all


----------



## HollyMonkey

ooo


----------



## newbie_ttc

yay! congrats holly


----------



## Mollykins

Woo!!!! :yipee: You did it Hollz! Hard work to get that :bfp: eh? :rofl: Congratulations!! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> So when am I allowed to symptom spot?

next week young lady!


----------



## HollyMonkey

yippeeeeeee


bfp's on me all round!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Woohooo, well done Holly!! :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> ooo

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1237/1237414ce9j7jb9vn.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> yippeeeeeee
> 
> 
> bfp's on me all round!!!!!!!!!!!

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1237/1237414ce9j7jb9vn.gif


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So when am I allowed to symptom spot?
> 
> next week young lady!Click to expand...

When next week?! There are 7 days in a week! :shock: (This where my OH would tell me I'm being difficult.)


----------



## TrinityMom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:YAY HOLLY!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Now where's the dress????

Molly, cake on it's way to you sweets :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Molly....love your factoids for the day...I assume all were actually FACT?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:YAY HOLLY!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Now where's the dress????
> 
> Molly, cake on it's way to you sweets :winkwink:

Trin- I will go to SA to get some of that. And pap en sous. Mmmmm. I am STARVING now. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:YAY HOLLY!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Now where's the dress????
> 
> Molly, cake on it's way to you sweets :winkwink:

Hiya TrinityMom :hi:

I could seriously sink my face into that cake....would you mind? :winkwink:

And yes, Holly....where is that dress missy? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Woohooo, well done Holly!! :flower:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0027.gifThanks Kit. Yes I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all those who have supported me, hi mum and dad :thumbup: it's been a long time coming the 6k post, and it was a hard battle to the end. Molly and Newbie were clearly double bluffing me, so the pressure was really on. Thankyou, Thankyou


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Woohooo, well done Holly!! :flower:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0027.gifThanks Kit. Yes I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all those who have supported me, hi mum and dad :thumbup: it's been a long time coming the 6k post, and it was a hard battle to the end. Molly and Newbie were clearly double bluffing me, so the pressure was really on. Thankyou, ThankyouClick to expand...

bluffing you? is that french for supporting you?? if so, then we bluffed u all the way :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Molly....love your factoids for the day...I assume all were actually FACT?? :shrug:

Yes ma'am. :thumbup: Here's more for you....

1. The majority of suicides happen on Mondays.

2. Dogs have 4 toes on their hind feet/paws and 5 on their front.

3. There are more nerve cells in the human brain than stars in the Milky Way.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Woohooo, well done Holly!! :flower:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0027.gifThanks Kit. Yes I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all those who have supported me, hi mum and dad :thumbup: it's been a long time coming the 6k post, and it was a hard battle to the end. Molly and Newbie were clearly double bluffing me, so the pressure was really on. Thankyou, ThankyouClick to expand...

:rofl:

This is good practice for the myrtle turtle awards speeches :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I want to see the dress Holly... want want WANT! :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:YAY HOLLY!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Now where's the dress????
> 
> Molly, cake on it's way to you sweets :winkwink:

DH is saying 'now where's the dinner?'.... I'll have to explain over dinner what happened at the moment of serving:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So when am I allowed to symptom spot?
> 
> next week young lady!Click to expand...
> 
> When next week?! There are 7 days in a week! :shock: (This where my OH would tell me I'm being difficult.)Click to expand...

sunday of course, assuming u haven't started already! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Firstbaby :hi:

Sorry you are hating the shelf stacking and I do hope they see sense and put you on the checkouts :thumbup:

Did you get someone to send the joke?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So when am I allowed to symptom spot?
> 
> next week young lady!Click to expand...
> 
> When next week?! There are 7 days in a week! :shock: (This where my OH would tell me I'm being difficult.)Click to expand...
> 
> sunday of course, assuming u haven't started already! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not quite yet. See... I always thought the new week started on Monday... but both you and my OH think it's on Sunday. :-k


----------



## Mollykins

I suspect that I will be symptom spotting a lot more this cycle since it's my last. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So when am I allowed to symptom spot?
> 
> next week young lady!Click to expand...
> 
> When next week?! There are 7 days in a week! :shock: (This where my OH would tell me I'm being difficult.)Click to expand...
> 
> sunday of course, assuming u haven't started already! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite yet. See... I always thought the new week started on Monday... but both you and my OH think it's on Sunday. :-kClick to expand...

Monday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok I've cropped it massively...see if that works...
 



Attached Files:







002-1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So when am I allowed to symptom spot?
> 
> next week young lady!Click to expand...
> 
> When next week?! There are 7 days in a week! :shock: (This where my OH would tell me I'm being difficult.)Click to expand...
> 
> sunday of course, assuming u haven't started already! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite yet. See... I always thought the new week started on Monday... but both you and my OH think it's on Sunday. :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Monday.Click to expand...

I think that most Americans think that the week starts on Sunday...even our calenders put Dimanche first. :-k Perhaps because I took French classes so early I see Lundi as the start of the week BUT it also just makes more sense, I mean... why else is Samedi and Dimanche considered weekENDS??


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! What a chic little dress ma cherie!


----------



## Mollykins

I forgot to tell you ladies- last night my OH asks me, "Do you want to watch a show with me or- no, you don't, you want to go Baby and Bump it." :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok I've cropped it massively...see if that works...

Ahhh, that's so pretty Holly :flower: You'll be beautiful (more beautiful) x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I forgot to tell you ladies- last night my OH asks me, "Do you want to watch a show with me or- no, you don't, you want to go Baby and Bump it." :rofl:

:haha: Glad he knows the score :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you ladies- last night my OH asks me, "Do you want to watch a show with me or- no, you don't, you want to go Baby and Bump it." :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Glad he knows the score :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: He truly does. And honest, he loves that I have you turtles. He is very thankful I don't talk to him about certain things much anymore since I've had you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok I've cropped it massively...see if that works...

Very nice! :thumbup: I *love* lace!!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly when is the big day?

Its a GORGEOUS dress, love it!


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....business trip went ok thanks. Glad it's done and I have no more Christmas do's, and no more nights away before Christmas now...well, none planned anyway!

I just got a message from my SIL, she's pregnant! 9 weeks along. I'm really pleased for her as she had a mc at the beginning of the year.

I have a lime :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: newbie, :hi: Sarachka


----------



## Sarachka

Alriiiiiight kitcat.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- good news about your SIL. Sticky bean :dust: to her!


----------



## Mollykins

Off to make lunch and then off to the post. I will chat with you later turtles! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ooo! What a chic little dress ma cherie!

Thankyou, pure cheapo but I was with my 18yr old Fashion Goddess niece and my BF when we saw it in a shop window and I tried it on and they both said :thumbup::thumbup: so I trusted their judgement! I occasionally try it on to check and always feel like a floaty princess in it:cloud9: And DH will love it because it's a bit see through:winkwink:- I've got pretty but fat lacy knickers to wear with it, the g-string option would be too tarty in La Mairie- I'd get arrested for marital indecency or something, clause 567854

Good night my lovely turtles, especially Newbie and Molly:hugs: for, erhmm, 'allowing' me the 6k post:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly :hi:...:sleep: well x


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly I love the dress... Very chic and unique you'll looke stunning! 

Thanks kit, they moved me to the checkouts but I've still got 3 late finishes next week tue, wed and thu... But it's the lesser of 2 evils! 

Molly the week should start Monday in my opinion! I bed 'mun' or 'mon' was a European version of one or something like that! Your oh is funny :rofl: I think my oh likes it that I obsess on here instead...

Trinity I am down with that cake... You are such a clever turtle! If I'm not mistaken... You have ahem :sex: 1dbo?? Prime time... Have you ntnp this cycle rather than nttc?? 

I've just had a lovely walk in the snow :) we've just got a boat load! I love it! Last shift on naff department forever!! Woooohoo! :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Hellooo my lovelies :flower:, hope you had/having a good day :hugs:.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ... It's chat chat on here 

Firstly I have had some vino and I was reading mollys post and thinking cells in a milky way ..... In a yummy milky way ??? Must stop drinking .... Do u have milky ways over the pond ???

Also Holly that dress is so lovely, when I went dress shopping I was like just a simple straight dress for me but then I ended up in a rather "large" number 

Hi other turtles xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: emandi :hi: Crunchie :flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls wel ne1 want a update?


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'm here :hi: update pleeeeease! :flower:


----------



## addie25

My doctor called today my levels were 90 so he said that is just what he would expect it to be so I AM HAPPY!!!!:thumbup:

I am going away on vacation till Tuesday so I prob will not be able to come online. I will miss everyone and can not wait to talk to you all Tuesday!!!!


----------



## want2bamum86

ok wll u all know i wasbleeding his eek but i said it was a very odd bleed wel doc has told me to test next week as what i thought was af was really light n didnt feel like af ive been off 2 days n boobs r still really sore x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ooouuuu good luck want2bamum!!


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hun im not getting my hopes up but its hard not too if i am im 5 weeks


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ergggh taken 2 nurofen to dull these cramps and it's heaven tmi but I'm really heavy for my first day !!


----------



## want2bamum86

awww ginge xxxx i am usually like that but harly anytthing this week xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Right ladies im going to go see if i can get any sleep tonight! Last night i finally dropped of at 5.30 because of this stupid tickly dry cough to be woken at 6 with the phone ringing with argos saying they were coming to deliver my new wardrobe in an hour ... Yeh thanks for that argos! they wernt ment to be delivering untill the 16th of Jan!! pfft oh well ..

Night night ladies xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> My doctor called today my levels were 90 so he said that is just what he would expect it to be so I AM HAPPY!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am going away on vacation till Tuesday so I prob will not be able to come online. I will miss everyone and can not wait to talk to you all Tuesday!!!!

That's wonderful addie :happydance: I am glad you are progressing along nicely! :thumbup: Enjoy your family reunion :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good luck want2bamum! What day will u be testing?


----------



## addie25

HOLLY: YAYAYA I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got my levels back and they are a 90 as of yesterday!!! :happydance: I go back tomorrow to check again be4 I go on my trip. I am not sure if I will be able to get onto the computer but I will try. I come back Tuesday nt! I will miss you all. (Sorry if I already posted this LOL my mind is a little lost today!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:
I'm not offficially up, I woke at 5am full of the joys of spring:dohh:, so,poas, tea, waiting for sleepiness to return...

I think cbfm is trying to make it up to me, keeps wanting me to test:hugs: Still I got a low just now:shrug: Poo if I have an annovulatory:growlmad:

BUT....I _think_ I have some ewcm.:happydance: I can only put it UTM in daylight, since the bulb on my microscope is dead, so I will analysing that particular sample as soon as the sun rises...


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> I'm not offficially up, I woke at 5am full of the joys of spring:dohh:, so,poas, tea, waiting for sleepiness to return...
> 
> I think cbfm is trying to make it up to me, keeps wanting me to test:hugs: Still I got a low just now:shrug: Poo if I have an annovulatory:growlmad:
> 
> BUT....I _think_ I have some ewcm.:happydance: I can only put it UTM in daylight, since the bulb on my microscope is dead, so I will analysing that particular sample as soon as the sun rises...

Woo! EWCM!! You'll teach that CBFM a lesson or two about ovulating yet eh?? :winkwink: 

I thought you were already married. :dohh: Silly me and assumptions! When are you getting married? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww turtles... :hugs:

I've had a very very busy day! I must must must get some sleep tonight. There is a busy blanket making Saturday ahead of me... of course, I couldn't start it without my first cuppa in the morning with you lovelies. :flower: 

Holly- ships in the night...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> I'm not offficially up, I woke at 5am full of the joys of spring:dohh:, so,poas, tea, waiting for sleepiness to return...
> 
> I think cbfm is trying to make it up to me, keeps wanting me to test:hugs: Still I got a low just now:shrug: Poo if I have an annovulatory:growlmad:
> 
> BUT....I _think_ I have some ewcm.:happydance: I can only put it UTM in daylight, since the bulb on my microscope is dead, so I will analysing that particular sample as soon as the sun rises...
> 
> Woo! EWCM!! You'll teach that CBFM a lesson or two about ovulating yet eh?? :winkwink:
> 
> I thought you were already married. :dohh: Silly me and assumptions! When are you getting married? :flower:Click to expand...

We're as good as married, as Kit put it! We have the French civil union, the PACS, but want a marriage that's recognised in the UK, since the UK don't have the Pacs and at customs last trip they didn't believe Holly was my daughter, different surnames!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My PMA has returned:happydance: The sample is indeed a fertile type cm...We BD'd this morning, not entirely according to my spreadsheet plan but it was DH who initiated it.:thumbup: I'm still trying to save my own vouchers for the beginning of next week, when hopefully I'll get an opk positive...still neggo at the moment:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Four shots of the same sample:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0









002.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 0









004.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

And just to compare- the non fertile...
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: holly!

In your own words isn't 2dbo the best statistically? Was that you who posted that? 

I'm quitting my job. We have decided this morning that we will struggle on without me in a job that I hate... I think if they'd have been nicer I'd have been ok but they were thouroughly rude just when I rang about the weather!! Pfft... I might even apply for some jobs tonight! I'm a pessimist at the moment though... 

There's loads more snow today for us... :yipee:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Morning/Afternoon/Evening my Turtles! :hi:

How are we all today?

Holly - the shots are looking FAB! I was wondering when the lab would re open! :thumbup::winkwink:

Well I'm at work now and at about 8am this morning it started snowing BIG time! I will take a pic later and show u how it's looking! I have a feeling I will have to leave early and go home as I'm not sure I will get home otherwise! As it's meant to get even worse later and I'm not sure if busses or taxis will be running?! :shrug:

Damn! I'm so upset about having to go home! :dohh::winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pollywolly123 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie-ttc .... I totally understand were your coming from!
> My friends were over the other night and it was until about half way through the night that i noticed my folic acid tablet bottle was sitting out in the kitchen!
> Nobody said anything but now i wish i knew if anybody had noticed!!
> I felt violated aswell ...just wanted to keep it between dh and me :(
> 
> Hi pollywolly :flower: Love the name... my dad calls me shanny wanny (can't believe i just admitted that!)Click to expand...
> 
> My Dad called me Zoiey Woiey :haha: (That and bugalugs)Click to expand...

:hi:Pollywolly and Zoie my grandna used to call me buggalugs :winkwink:and my aunt princess!!! Love pet names !



HollyMonkey said:


> My apologies if anyone got a BFP last night but I'm afraid there is trouble and I haven't got time for tea and niceties this morning.:trouble::gun:
> 
> I DECLARE CBFM WAR https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0082.gif
> 
> My stoooopid cbfm asked me for a yummo stick this morning, chewed it up, spat it out and gave me a low 1 brick reading. :saywhat:I can _see_ with my bare eyes that the LH line merits at least 2 bricks. It's just so stooopid because it thought that dye leak was my peak the other day:dohh:
> 
> :grr:DOWN WITH MY CBFM!:ban:

Oh dear sounds like santa wont be bringing new supplys of yummo sticks for the naughty CBFM:devil:



HollyMonkey said:


> Ok ladies, the Christmas Lab is open!!:happydance: The first shot is the CM, or possibly sperm I guess.:shrug: In any case, no fertile cm yet.:nope: The saliva though is showing some ferning...


OMG what a laugh "fanny juice" hahahahahah!!!!!




HollyMonkey said:


> Ok I've cropped it massively...see if that works...

Wow thats totally gorge when is your ceremony? Looks like your niece has good taste!!!




HollyMonkey said:


> Four shots of the same sample:

Nice samples getting pos, i loved looking at my ferning on saliva scope more than a line on opk:blush:i used to run round the bedroom saying" look at my leaves ,look at my ferning leaves" lol!!!

Well its taken me from 7.35 till now to catch up again gees you ladies can natter !! Glad to see some new faces :hi:, Jaynie hope you get more shifts on checkouts huns and you are defo in keep up the PMA:hugs::dust:, also Trinity that cake was totally yumaliscious !!! And yay for late night naughty time with DH :blush:. Hope your levels keep rising Addie and nice vacation to you:hugs:, also miss zoie and want2bamum when you guys POAS hey hey???:dust: and hey Kitkat and anyone else i have missed x x


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany what did you take for MS ?? Mine is all day sickness real bad nausea no actual throwing up yet ,got the good old ginger biscuits but its making me feel so rough never had it with DS


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep 2dbo is good *Jayniebabe* but I think all my :spermy: fell out this morning, I had to get up straight after the deed:shrug: I was planning on :sex: this evening so I could remain horizontal for 8hrs or so after spermination.

*Addie* that's great! :thumbup:Have a lovely break:hugs:

hi *newmummy*:hi::hugs: Thanks for your nice comments about my dress:flower: I've stopped on the saliva ferning so much, I find the cm more exciting now!:wohoo:

Right, must get stuff done in LO's abscence- DH has taken her to the local shop, which is called Shopi. (It always makes my UK friends and family laugh when I say "I'm going to Shopi" because they think I'm speaking some funny form of pidgeon English and mean "I'm going shopping":haha:)

Oh yes *Molly*, about to write a card to my cousin who moved to San Francisco last year...anywhere near you?

Happy saturday everyone:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany what did you take for MS ?? Mine is all day sickness real bad nausea no actual throwing up yet ,got the good old ginger biscuits but its making me feel so rough never had it with DS

I didn't take anthing but mine was very mild, I could kind of ignore it, and it was mainly in the evening after dinner so I just went to bed and slept it off!! :sleep:
My sis had it bad, she drank lemonade and found that helped


----------



## firstbaby25

I am once again a bona fide dole head. The joys of England en ce moment! Stupid uni messing me up :) wish I was a teacher and/or an accountant right now!! 

Thanks new mommy!! I think I am in, I don't feel any symptoms though at all!! We'll see though... I will know by this time next week so that's good :) 

I feel relieved about work now, I'm glad my OH is supportive and the like I do want to work but I shouldn't have applied for that job it's caused a lot of bother...


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: at the shopi!!

I bet there's loads of funny French to English translations!
I personally like merde (I forget how it's spelt) for shit slash anything bad... And Moche is ugly is it not? When I learned that it was funny becase of moshers...


----------



## Sarachka

What does 8dbo mean??


----------



## Sarachka

ah figured it out. 2dbo 2 dsys before ovulation

MRning ladies! Hi Jaynochka & Hollichka. 

Jaynie don't worry about the job - there really is more to life than money.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning Ladies :wave: :witch: is here well and truly now can so tell is my second day yuck! turned my CBFM on this morning and has changed to day 2 so i think i got it right... :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not really here, I'm making pigs trotters, and I know it's from ages ago the music conversation but I'm listening to Keith Jarret, The Koln Concert, which I also like. 
And while I'm not really here, yeah chin up jayniebabe ,:hugs: you'll find a more fitting job soon:flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

i am ging to test xmas eve hehe


----------



## Sarachka

oooow my goodness, my sis just emailed me some photos of my nephew playing in the snow. He is TOO gorgeous. I am printing it out and putting it in a frame.

I need to get OH's Christmas card sorted, select the photo I'm going to print off for it.

There is no snow here in Cambridgeshire but it's *FREEZING*!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> oooow my goodness, my sis just emailed me some photos of my nephew playing in the snow. He is TOO gorgeous. I am printing it out and putting it in a frame.
> 
> I need to get OH's Christmas card sorted, select the photo I'm going to print off for it.
> 
> There is no snow here in Cambridgeshire but it's *FREEZING*!!!!

Oooo, you may just have spoken too soon.....severe weather warnings for where you and me are.....the weather map was completely white across our areas :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Morning Ladies :wave: :witch: is here well and truly now can so tell is my second day yuck! turned my CBFM on this morning and has changed to day 2 so i think i got it right... :D

Yep, that sounds just right ginge :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> i am ging to test xmas eve hehe

Oh, good luck to you with the Chrimbo testing!! FX'd :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Four shots of the same sample:

Oooo, get you with the fertile cm!! :winkwink::thumbup:

I always look at your pictures and can't help thinking they look like really beautifully detailed pictures of the moon :blush: I know...I'm stoopid :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: holly!
> 
> In your own words isn't 2dbo the best statistically? Was that you who posted that?
> 
> I'm quitting my job. We have decided this morning that we will struggle on without me in a job that I hate... I think if they'd have been nicer I'd have been ok but they were thouroughly rude just when I rang about the weather!! Pfft... I might even apply for some jobs tonight! I'm a pessimist at the moment though...
> 
> There's loads more snow today for us... :yipee:

Aww, sorry you couldn't stick the job, but rather a few pounds less in your pocket than being unhappy. As you said, you can manage without it, so quite right to kick it to the curb girlfriend! :winkwink::thumbup:

PS Snow has only now started here but I think we're going to get a bucket load now! Have sent OH for supplies so we don't need to go back out today :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Morning/Afternoon/Evening my Turtles! :hi:
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> Holly - the shots are looking FAB! I was wondering when the lab would re open! :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> Well I'm at work now and at about 8am this morning it started snowing BIG time! I will take a pic later and show u how it's looking! I have a feeling I will have to leave early and go home as I'm not sure I will get home otherwise! As it's meant to get even worse later and I'm not sure if busses or taxis will be running?! :shrug:
> 
> Damn! I'm so upset about having to go home! :dohh::winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

Hey Moomin :hi:

Hope you have a safe journey whenever you have to make it - mind how you go :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany what did you take for MS ?? Mine is all day sickness real bad nausea no actual throwing up yet ,got the good old ginger biscuits but its making me feel so rough never had it with DS

Hiya newmummy :hi:

Sorry you've got the dreaded nausea...I've had it too but luckily mine's easing and I've even had a few days where I've barely noticed it...or like Holly, could ignore it. I found the only thing that really made a difference was eating but maybe you can't face food? Sometimes having the nausea is just as bad as actually being sick :sick:

I hope everything else is going swimmingly for you :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

noooo kitteh! don't tell me such things. I hate da snow. SUCH an inconvenience.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor called today my levels were 90 so he said that is just what he would expect it to be so I AM HAPPY!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am going away on vacation till Tuesday so I prob will not be able to come online. I will miss everyone and can not wait to talk to you all Tuesday!!!!
> 
> That's wonderful addie :happydance: I am glad you are progressing along nicely! :thumbup: Enjoy your family reunion :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, great news addie....so pleased for you :hugs: Enjoy your vacation :thumbup: Look forward to hearing all about it...


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> noooo kitteh! don't tell me such things. I hate da snow. SUCH an inconvenience.

I know but what can ya do? Has it not started yet over your way then? It's really coming down here now!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww turtles... :hugs:
> 
> I've had a very very busy day! I must must must get some sleep tonight. There is a busy blanket making Saturday ahead of me... of course, I couldn't start it without my first cuppa in the morning with you lovelies. :flower:
> 
> Holly- ships in the night...

:hi: Molly

Are ya up yet? Are ya, are ya? I needs me some factoids :coffee:

x


----------



## Sarachka

no it's just grey and miserable out the window. much like my FACE


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:
 

> no it's just grey and miserable out the window. much like my FACE

Don't say that :nope: Are you feeling a bit down today? Where is OH?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> noooo kitteh! don't tell me such things. I hate da snow. SUCH an inconvenience.
> 
> I know but what can ya do? Has it not started yet over your way then? It's really coming down here now!Click to expand...

HELLO KITTY!:hi:

On radio 4 Longwave they've announced severe weather warnings for the UK, I'm a bit worried coz my mum and dad are driving from Essex to Devon today, they left at 10am:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

hey Kit! I've found a creative activity for you...BOOB SMILEY PAINTING!:holly:
 



Attached Files:







smiley10.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> noooo kitteh! don't tell me such things. I hate da snow. SUCH an inconvenience.
> 
> I know but what can ya do? Has it not started yet over your way then? It's really coming down here now!Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO KITTY!:hi:
> 
> On radio 4 Longwave they've announced severe weather warnings for the UK, I'm a bit worried coz my mum and dad are driving from Essex to Devon today, they left at 10am:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh my....I'm sure they'll be just fine but any unnecessary travel is being discouraged. Have they been in touch so you know all is well?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> hey Kit! I've found a creative activity for you...BOOB SMILEY PAINTING!:holly:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Hey, that's something I could do with gusto at the moment....I have gargantuan gazongas which tuck themselves uncomfortably under my arms at night if I lie on my back :haha: Perfect GG activity for moi! Thanks Holly :winkwink: Not sure I have paper big enough....*scurries off to look*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> no it's just grey and miserable out the window. much like my FACE

:awww: 'tis not true:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> noooo kitteh! don't tell me such things. I hate da snow. SUCH an inconvenience.
> 
> I know but what can ya do? Has it not started yet over your way then? It's really coming down here now!Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO KITTY!:hi:
> 
> On radio 4 Longwave they've announced severe weather warnings for the UK, I'm a bit worried coz my mum and dad are driving from Essex to Devon today, they left at 10am:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my....I'm sure they'll be just fine but any unnecessary travel is being discouraged. Have they been in touch so you know all is well?Click to expand...

Not yet, but we're a bit of a 'no news is good news' family over things like that! 
Glad you've been inspired by the artistic suggestion!!:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany what did you take for MS ?? Mine is all day sickness real bad nausea no actual throwing up yet ,got the good old ginger biscuits but its making me feel so rough never had it with DS
> 
> I didn't take anthing but mine was very mild, I could kind of ignore it, and it was mainly in the evening after dinner so I just went to bed and slept it off!! :sleep:
> My sis had it bad, she drank lemonade and found that helpedClick to expand...

umm i will try that i will try anything!!! Thanks :hugs:



firstbaby25 said:


> I am once again a bona fide dole head. The joys of England en ce moment! Stupid uni messing me up :) wish I was a teacher and/or an accountant right now!!
> 
> Thanks new mommy!! I think I am in, I don't feel any symptoms though at all!! We'll see though... I will know by this time next week so that's good :)
> 
> I feel relieved about work now, I'm glad my OH is supportive and the like I do want to work but I shouldn't have applied for that job it's caused a lot of bother...

Glad you feel better now about jacking your job in, and yes keep up your PMA :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany what did you take for MS ?? Mine is all day sickness real bad nausea no actual throwing up yet ,got the good old ginger biscuits but its making me feel so rough never had it with DS
> 
> Hiya newmummy :hi:
> 
> Sorry you've got the dreaded nausea...I've had it too but luckily mine's easing and I've even had a few days where I've barely noticed it...or like Holly, could ignore it. I found the only thing that really made a difference was eating but maybe you can't face food? Sometimes having the nausea is just as bad as actually being sick :sick:
> 
> I hope everything else is going swimmingly for you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Kitkat i have just eaten and do actually feel much better:hugs:
I hope your pregnancy goes well huni x x


----------



## Sarachka

Today OH told me that if we had a baby I'd have to get rid of the cat.

What he doesn't realise is I'd get rid of him before I get rid of my beloved Alichka.

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/alice/SP_A0849.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh no Sara thats shocking i hope you told him your thoughts she will always be your baby just like my cats and baby pug


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Today OH told me that if we had a baby I'd have to get rid of the cat.
> 
> What he doesn't realise is I'd get rid of him before I get rid of my beloved Alichka.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/alice/SP_A0849.jpg

Ahhhh, how pretty you and little Alichka are :flower: Not a grey or miserable face in sight! 

My OH said some such nonsense to me as well, must be a man thing....NEVER gonna happen let's face it! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Can you see the family resemblance?!?!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Four shots of the same sample:
> 
> Oooo, get you with the fertile cm!! :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> I always look at your pictures and can't help thinking they look like really beautifully detailed pictures of the moon :blush: I know...I'm stoopid :wacko:Click to expand...

I thought it was just me! Great minds eh kit? I think it looks like the moon too :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Can you see the family resemblance?!?!

Yes, it's uncanny :winkwink: Definitely her mum's little girl :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Four shots of the same sample:
> 
> Oooo, get you with the fertile cm!! :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> I always look at your pictures and can't help thinking they look like really beautifully detailed pictures of the moon :blush: I know...I'm stoopid :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was just me! Great minds eh kit? I think it looks like the moon too :haha:Click to expand...

Yay! Don't feel quite so stoopid then (seeing as you have a degree and are clearly not stoopid :winkwink:)


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie *did you see the graphic I made for you last night?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka. I Seen it but it was on my phone so couldn't properly! Is it a beaut?? I'm excited!! I am soon to go home from the unwisest shopping trip I have ever been on! I am going to trawl through for it and of course add it to the siggy! Do you know the page number that it's on??


----------



## Sarachka

here it is again:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie1.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara can i have a "yummy new mummy in 2011" sparkly siggy pretty plz !


----------



## Sarachka

Talking of OH and Alice, here they are sharing a tender moment, Alice holding his hand while he plays Call of Duty

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/02562c04.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Talking of OH and Alice, here they are sharing a tender moment, Alice holding his hand while he plays Call of Duty
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/02562c04.jpg

Ahhhh bless as if he would let the kitty go you can tell he loves her!:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwww....see he loves little Alichka too really. Your and OH make a very handsome couple. Your LO's will be beautiful!


----------



## Sarachka

yeah thankfully that nose on him came about from a break - not nature!!


----------



## Sarachka

Herrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee you go:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/yum.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/yum.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

I echo kit... My oh is not that handsome, I worry a bit but what can I do?! I am shackled by love...

I have just had a very unlike me moment and I left my handbag in a shop... I literally soiled my pants... Just a tad... All my money and everything, my iPod my iPhone I nearly died. Town is absolutely packed just off to see my aunt and uncle for a sub on my wages so I can get Adam something else. I'm rattled with guilt about it! 

Thanks ladies for your kind words re: the job! It helps, I am slightly ashamed I could t stick it out, but I actually couldn't stick it out! I feel relieved and at the same time a bit worried because that's just me but I'm sure we will be ok!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtle girls

I'm drive-by-posting again. I was called out at 11:30pm and got home 11 am. Ended in a caesar so :( for mommy but mom and babe are well. Haven't uploaded pics from this birth but here is the last one to inspire you (1st one, baby's head is out underwater)

Had a couple of hour's sleep and now I'm off to my gran's 80th
See you later if I'm home - last December mom is niggling
 



Attached Files:







040.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8









041.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtle girls
> 
> I'm drive-by-posting again. I was called out at 11:30pm and got home 11 am. Ended in a caesar so :( for mommy but mom and babe are well. Haven't uploaded pics from this birth but here is the last one to inspire you (1st one, baby's head is out underwater)
> 
> Had a couple of hour's sleep and now I'm off to my gran's 80th
> See you later if I'm home - last December mom is niggling

Wow....thanks so much for posting Trinity, so amazing :flower:

You must be so tired but what a feeling you must get from what you do! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I echo kit... My oh is not that handsome, I worry a bit but what can I do?! I am shackled by love...
> 
> I have just had a very unlike me moment and I left my handbag in a shop... I literally soiled my pants... Just a tad... All my money and everything, my iPod my iPhone I nearly died. Town is absolutely packed just off to see my aunt and uncle for a sub on my wages so I can get Adam something else. I'm rattled with guilt about it!
> 
> Thanks ladies for your kind words re: the job! It helps, I am slightly ashamed I could t stick it out, but I actually couldn't stick it out! I feel relieved and at the same time a bit worried because that's just me but I'm sure we will be ok!

Oh no....so did you get your bag plus contents back? That would be a nightmare!! I had my bag snatched once with everything in which was horrible too.:nope:

Don't be ashamed about the job...not every job is for everyone and there's no shame in admitting that! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks Sara that's ace I'm just on on my blackberry as had to rush out to DF's sisters so I will add to my siggy later on I need instructions!! I agree your babes are going to be BEAUTIFUL!! WOW Trinity those pics. Are ace thanks very muchly I'm thinkin of a water birth myself


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks kit :hug: I know you know the feeling though!! I did indeed rescue my bag... It was in the shop I went in! I'm getting hungry now :eat: mmm what to have?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- You are as good as married, Kit's right. :thumbup: Lovely ferning as well. San Fran is... about 600 mi from me... If I left my home in the early morning I bet I would get there by the afternoon. :winkwink: 

Jaynie- My sister just put in her two weeks notice at a job that has been sucking the life from her. I had finally convinced her that working in an environment where your mental health suffers is going to have some serious repercussions. Oh and on another note... Can I have some of your snow please?? 

New Mummy- I am sorry you are feeling sick. :( Ginger is a great one, I have crystallized ginger at the house at all times. It's amazing. :thumbup:

Moomin and Kit! :wave: Hello!

Sarachka- Sometimes our OH's say things that make us stare off at them and shake our heads... there's nothing more to do. Men. :nope: 

Trinity- Thanks for the pictures... amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon LADIES! :coffee: 

I am in a grouch this morning; no telling why... I'll blame hormones. I can't take my vitamins yet as I'm drinking my coffee. :nope: 

I truly hate it when I seem to be grumpy for no reason... everything just sets me off. :grr:

How are all of you? :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

Do any of you lovelies know how to keep a kitten from attacking the Christmas tree and the pressies?? I'm going mad! :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Do any of you lovelies know how to keep a kitten from attacking the Christmas tree and the pressies?? I'm going mad! :wacko:

There's really no way!! I speak from experience


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Molly my dear....hope the grouchyness isn't spoiling your morning :nope:

Oh, and would you like some of my snow? We suddenly have plenty to go round.....I may post a pic if I can get one that suitably demonstrates. Me and OH are tucked up inside going nowhere today. Watching TV and chatting while on our respective laptops.....ahhh, how romantic eh? :haha:

What does the day hold for you? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh, and regarding little Alice and the Christmas tree.....not much to be done as Sarachka says :nope: Pepsi our cat is so old now she can't be bothered with it anymore but in years gone by we'd come down in the morning and she'd be IN the tree, perched and really pleased with herself! :haha:

Good luck!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka and Kit- Alice being IN the tree doesn't bother me as much, but I love to wrap pressies with sparkly paper and ribbon and she is in LOVE with it. I'm afraid she is going to unwrap/shred the papers off the pretty pressies. :( It's taken hours to wrap them all and I'm not even finished yet! 

Kit- I feel that this grouchyness IS spoiling my morning. I am not fit for company today. :nope: I don't understand it. To make matters worse though, my OH refuses to get out of bed. Two reasons why this is infuriating me. 1. I've told him many many many times that if he would like to sleep in one morning, let me know the night before and it's not a problem. He's agreed that that is a reasonable request. Second reason: As I said, I am not fit company right now and I need a moment to shower and relax. Third reason (I know I only said two before :blush: ) We had plans to go to the post office early and see if we could track down the missing package as well as run to the store for a few more things that we need. (sigh) It's only 0945 but :trouble: 

Sorry for the rant ladies.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka and Kit- Alice being IN the tree doesn't bother me as much, but I love to wrap pressies with sparkly paper and ribbon and she is in LOVE with it. I'm afraid she is going to unwrap/shred the papers off the pretty pressies. :( It's taken hours to wrap them all and I'm not even finished yet!
> 
> Kit- I feel that this grouchyness IS spoiling my morning. I am not fit for company today. :nope: I don't understand it. To make matters worse though, my OH refuses to get out of bed. Two reasons why this is infuriating me. 1. I've told him many many many times that if he would like to sleep in one morning, let me know the night before and it's not a problem. He's agreed that that is a reasonable request. Second reason: As I said, I am not fit company right now and I need a moment to shower and relax. Third reason (I know I only said two before :blush: ) We had plans to go to the post office early and see if we could track down the missing package as well as run to the store for a few more things that we need. (sigh) It's only 0945 but :trouble:
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies.

Oh dear, not a good start to your day at all :nope: OH is a bit unfair if you have an arrangement about sleeping in...will he lie in much longer do you think? Maybe you get to lie in tomorrow then?....although I'd imagine that's not really you.

As for little Alice....I can imagine your annoyance if she's ruining all your handywork. The only thing I can suggest is that you get a cat repellent spray which doesn't smell/stain anything but definitely worksto keep kitty away from things. My friend used it to stop her moggy clawing her furniture..worked a treat!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Can you see the family resemblance?!?!

That's such a sweet photo:hugs: You've got the same eyes! Lovely green cat's eyes:flower: 

I've got brown monkey eyes:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello all:wave:
DH, LO and I went for a glowing snowy walk this afternoon, the snow's been coming down thick and fast for a few hours now...And we're now in front of the fire, chatting but me on the computer and DH working things out with a calculator, running objectives I think:shrug: 

We went to a DIY shop on our snowy walk, I got some scalpel blades and varnish, and we had a hot chocolate in a café, and a magical walk home in thickly falling snow.:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

That sounds lovely Holly.....sounds like we're experiencing the same weather at the mo'! It's like bloomin' Narnia here! :cold: It does look beautiful though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly* there's not much you can do, nature intended cats to attack Christmas trees, or Christmas trees were invented to please cats, I'm not sure which way round it is, chicken and egg, but either way...:nope:

Being a cat owner all my life, and until only recently a baby owner, when I put my tree up I was treating LO as a kitten, and told my DSS not to put baubles and tinsel too low since LO would play with them. As it is she has _completely_ ignored the Christmas tree:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> That sounds lovely Holly.....sounds like we're experiencing the same weather at the mo'! It's like bloomin' Narnia here! :cold: It does look beautiful though.

ooooooo!! I just said to DH a few moments ago about our garden that it looks like a set for a Narnia film!!!:haha:

Hope I didn't leave you with tumbleweed earlier? LO started eating clay so I had to go:munch:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- that sounds loverly. :hugs: 

Kit- After I sent that last post I went upstairs and said rather loudly, "So is there a time you are planning on waking?" He came to with a start and said, "Right now." :haha: I pulled his clothes for the day out of the dryer (which I ran to make the clothes nice and warm) and then went back and got him dressed. I don't get him dressed on a regular basis mind you but sometimes I do spoil him. :blush: He then went on to say, "I'm sorry for being a jerk about sleeping in this morning. You are the best woman ever." My response? "I know." :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> *Molly* there's not much you can do, nature intended cats to attack Christmas trees, or Christmas trees were invented to please cats, I'm not sure which way round it is, chicken and egg, but either way...:nope:
> 
> Being a cat owner all my life, and until only recently a baby owner, when I put my tree up I was treating LO as a kitten, and told my DSS not to put baubles and tinsel too low since LO would play with them. As it is she has _completely_ ignored the Christmas tree:shrug:

I understand it's in their nature... we also made sure the ornaments were away from the lower branches. Not that it matters... Alice will just climb up the tree and bat at them anyway. :dohh: Funny that we have Alice this year when it's the first year the girls are not trying to grab at the tree. :wacko: 

Also Holly- where the other ladies see your ferning samples as detailed pics of the moon... I see Christmas tree baubles. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- that sounds loverly. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- After I sent that last post I went upstairs and said rather loudly, "So is there a time you are planning on waking?" He came to with a start and said, "Right now." :haha: I pulled his clothes for the day out of the dryer (which I ran to make the clothes nice and warm) and then went back and got him dressed. I don't get him dressed on a regular basis mind you but sometimes I do spoil him. :blush: He then went on to say, "I'm sorry for being a jerk about sleeping in this morning. You are the best woman ever." My response? "I know." :winkwink: :haha:

:rofl: :smug: Quite right!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That sounds lovely Holly.....sounds like we're experiencing the same weather at the mo'! It's like bloomin' Narnia here! :cold: It does look beautiful though.
> 
> ooooooo!! I just said to DH a few moments ago about our garden that it looks like a set for a Narnia film!!!:haha:
> 
> Hope I didn't leave you with tumbleweed earlier? LO started eating clay so I had to go:munch:Click to expand...

Clay?? Urgh....one of her faves? :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka i'm struggling to get that design in to my signature... Can you tell me how to do it... Will properly catch up in when i've made a :coffee: i'm :cold: soooo :cold:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- that sounds loverly. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- After I sent that last post I went upstairs and said rather loudly, "So is there a time you are planning on waking?" He came to with a start and said, "Right now." :haha: I pulled his clothes for the day out of the dryer (which I ran to make the clothes nice and warm) and then went back and got him dressed. I don't get him dressed on a regular basis mind you but sometimes I do spoil him. :blush: He then went on to say, "I'm sorry for being a jerk about sleeping in this morning. You are the best woman ever." My response? "I know." :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :smug: Quite right!!Click to expand...

:haha: Now... I know I'm not supposed to symptom spot til Monday but... oh never mind/ :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Mmm clay. Yumm! :haha: Silly bebes.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- that sounds loverly. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- After I sent that last post I went upstairs and said rather loudly, "So is there a time you are planning on waking?" He came to with a start and said, "Right now." :haha: I pulled his clothes for the day out of the dryer (which I ran to make the clothes nice and warm) and then went back and got him dressed. I don't get him dressed on a regular basis mind you but sometimes I do spoil him. :blush: He then went on to say, "I'm sorry for being a jerk about sleeping in this morning. You are the best woman ever." My response? "I know." :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :smug: Quite right!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Now... I know I'm not supposed to symptom spot til Monday but... oh never mind/ :blush:Click to expand...

Come on......don't tease....... :shrug: TELL!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- that sounds loverly. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- After I sent that last post I went upstairs and said rather loudly, "So is there a time you are planning on waking?" He came to with a start and said, "Right now." :haha: I pulled his clothes for the day out of the dryer (which I ran to make the clothes nice and warm) and then went back and got him dressed. I don't get him dressed on a regular basis mind you but sometimes I do spoil him. :blush: He then went on to say, "I'm sorry for being a jerk about sleeping in this morning. You are the best woman ever." My response? "I know." :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :smug: Quite right!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Now... I know I'm not supposed to symptom spot til Monday but... oh never mind/ :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Come on......don't tease....... :shrug: TELL!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

It's embarrassing. I'm only 4 dpo!! So I know it's not "real" but... my bubbies are starting to bother me; they're a tad sore. AND I swear one of them is bigger than the other. :shock: :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That sounds lovely Holly.....sounds like we're experiencing the same weather at the mo'! It's like bloomin' Narnia here! :cold: It does look beautiful though.
> 
> ooooooo!! I just said to DH a few moments ago about our garden that it looks like a set for a Narnia film!!!:haha:
> 
> Hope I didn't leave you with tumbleweed earlier? LO started eating clay so I had to go:munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Clay?? Urgh....one of her faves? :wacko:Click to expand...

It's one of them, dog biscuits are her no.1 fave, followed closely by clinique soap. I'm not a bad mother, honest, but she just gets things to her mouth so quickly! You'll see Kit, that lime of yours will be doing the same in two shakes of a lamb's tail:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Mmm clay. Yumm! :haha: Silly bebes.

They _are_ silly bébés, coz they'll eat something, grimace at its foul taste, then put it back in their mouth:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- that sounds loverly. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- After I sent that last post I went upstairs and said rather loudly, "So is there a time you are planning on waking?" He came to with a start and said, "Right now." :haha: I pulled his clothes for the day out of the dryer (which I ran to make the clothes nice and warm) and then went back and got him dressed. I don't get him dressed on a regular basis mind you but sometimes I do spoil him. :blush: He then went on to say, "I'm sorry for being a jerk about sleeping in this morning. You are the best woman ever." My response? "I know." :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :smug: Quite right!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Now... I know I'm not supposed to symptom spot til Monday but... oh never mind/ :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Come on......don't tease....... :shrug: TELL!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's embarrassing. I'm only 4 dpo!! So I know it's not "real" but... my bubbies are starting to bother me; they're a tad sore. AND I swear one of them is bigger than the other. :shock: :blush:Click to expand...

Oh, exciting! Why would it not be real???? Are the girls often sore at this stage for you normally?:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- that sounds loverly. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- After I sent that last post I went upstairs and said rather loudly, "So is there a time you are planning on waking?" He came to with a start and said, "Right now." :haha: I pulled his clothes for the day out of the dryer (which I ran to make the clothes nice and warm) and then went back and got him dressed. I don't get him dressed on a regular basis mind you but sometimes I do spoil him. :blush: He then went on to say, "I'm sorry for being a jerk about sleeping in this morning. You are the best woman ever." My response? "I know." :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :smug: Quite right!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Now... I know I'm not supposed to symptom spot til Monday but... oh never mind/ :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Come on......don't tease....... :shrug: TELL!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's embarrassing. I'm only 4 dpo!! So I know it's not "real" but... my bubbies are starting to bother me; they're a tad sore. AND I swear one of them is bigger than the other. :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, exciting! Why would it not be real???? Are the girls often sore at this stage for you normally?:shrug:Click to expand...

No, my bubbies haven't been sore for months. :( I feel like it's not real because I'm only 4 dpo... FAR too early to be symptom spotting or at least, far too early to symptom spot "with emotion". :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Mmm clay. Yumm! :haha: Silly bebes.
> 
> They _are_ silly bébés, coz they'll eat something, grimace at its foul taste, then put it back in their mouth:wacko:Click to expand...

They have to make sure they didn't like it. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie click on this direct link so it opens in a new window

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie1.gif

Copy the address from the address bar and put it between [ img] and [\ img] tags but take the spaces out


----------



## HollyMonkey

Some pics of snow this evening- view of back garden looking up...(it's a terraced garden on a hill)...and down. And municipal Christmas lights across the road just in front of our house:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3









010.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

Pics are beautiful Holly :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Molly I missed the post about your BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!:holly:


----------



## firstbaby25

thanks - i have to dash to rescue drunken OH. Oh the joys....


----------



## firstbaby25

I owe you a catch up!!

THANKS SARACHKA I LOVE IT!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Molly I missed the post about your BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!:holly:

:rofl: Like I said to Kit- I don't think it's rational for me to view them as proper symptoms... :shrug: too early yet.


----------



## Mollykins

I ate my soup to quickly... I burned my mouth. :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm psychologically preparing myself for an ANNOVULATORY this cycle. By confronting my demons I am dealing with them.:fool: This time last month my OPKs were darkening in a most delicious fashion. This month, poo zero nuffink. A couple of days ago they were looking vaguely promising, and now they've gone all negative:growlmad: At least I'm not all hung up on how best to use my sex vouchers now. Don't care. No LH surge:sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm psychologically preparing myself for an ANNOVULATORY this cycle. By confronting my demons I am dealing with them.:fool: This time last month my OPKs were darkening in a most delicious fashion. This month, poo zero nuffink. A couple of days ago they were looking vaguely promising, and now they've gone all negative:growlmad: At least I'm not all hung up on how best to use my sex vouchers now. Don't care. No LH surge:sulk:

Maybe your CBFM was right and you already O'd?? ... Please don't hit me! :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG Molly I missed the post about your BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!:holly:
> 
> :rofl: Like I said to Kit- I don't think it's rational for me to view them as proper symptoms... :shrug: too early yet.Click to expand...

In both of my bumpity's I had sore boobs really early 2dpo I'd say...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm psychologically preparing myself for an ANNOVULATORY this cycle. By confronting my demons I am dealing with them.:fool: This time last month my OPKs were darkening in a most delicious fashion. This month, poo zero nuffink. A couple of days ago they were looking vaguely promising, and now they've gone all negative:growlmad: At least I'm not all hung up on how best to use my sex vouchers now. Don't care. No LH surge:sulk:
> 
> Maybe your CBFM was right and you already O'd?? ... Please don't hit me! :grr:Click to expand...

Glad you said it Molly...I was too chicken in case Holly bashed me :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG Molly I missed the post about your BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!:holly:
> 
> :rofl: Like I said to Kit- I don't think it's rational for me to view them as proper symptoms... :shrug: too early yet.Click to expand...
> 
> In both of my bumpity's I had sore boobs really early 2dpo I'd say...Click to expand...

Pretty sure my one wonky boob/armpit happened quick smart too!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm psychologically preparing myself for an ANNOVULATORY this cycle. By confronting my demons I am dealing with them.:fool: This time last month my OPKs were darkening in a most delicious fashion. This month, poo zero nuffink. A couple of days ago they were looking vaguely promising, and now they've gone all negative:growlmad: At least I'm not all hung up on how best to use my sex vouchers now. Don't care. No LH surge:sulk:
> 
> Maybe your CBFM was right and you already O'd?? ... Please don't hit me! :grr:Click to expand...

I won't hit you because I think that's what woke me at 5 am yesterday, reflections on that theme:wacko: I checked my chart, and old crusty opks... but NO ewcm, NO mittelsquiggle, NO pos OPK, NO temp rise, NO logic (since I'm a late O'er) so I don't think so...and now a bit of ewcm, and I'm due to O in 2 days so maybe I'm being a bit impatient?

Me? Impatient?


----------



## x-ginge-x

God i'm so very bored and I want to eat everything in sight :wacko: I hate periods!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm psychologically preparing myself for an ANNOVULATORY this cycle. By confronting my demons I am dealing with them.:fool: This time last month my OPKs were darkening in a most delicious fashion. This month, poo zero nuffink. A couple of days ago they were looking vaguely promising, and now they've gone all negative:growlmad: At least I'm not all hung up on how best to use my sex vouchers now. Don't care. No LH surge:sulk:
> 
> Maybe your CBFM was right and you already O'd?? ... Please don't hit me! :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you said it Molly...I was too chicken in case Holly bashed me :trouble:Click to expand...

Bash you both anyway:grr::haha:

I posted a pic of the dye leak....normous 'twas


----------



## HollyMonkey

The Dye Run. Bear in mind that blue on the right means LH surge, and white on the left means Estrogen surge, which mean peak. Just a dye problem here, it read this test as a peak on CD 10!!...There are no LINES!!! It just saw "blue" on the right, and "white" on the left!
 



Attached Files:







splodged dye.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> The Dye Run. Bear in mind that blue on the right means LH surge, and white on the left means Estrogen surge, which mean peak. Just a dye problem here, it read this test as a peak on CD 10!!...There are no LINES!!! It just saw "blue" on the right, and "white" on the left!

Stoooopppiiidddd CBFM :growlmad: :ban: banned! Naughty CBFM needs some:grr:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> The Dye Run. Bear in mind that blue on the right means LH surge, and white on the left means Estrogen surge, which mean peak. Just a dye problem here, it read this test as a peak on CD 10!!...There are no LINES!!! It just saw "blue" on the right, and "white" on the left!

Yeah, agreed, it does look wrong. Have you experienced many annovulatory months? It's all a bit strange isn't it? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The Dye Run. Bear in mind that blue on the right means LH surge, and white on the left means Estrogen surge, which mean peak. Just a dye problem here, it read this test as a peak on CD 10!!...There are no LINES!!! It just saw "blue" on the right, and "white" on the left!
> 
> Stoooopppiiidddd CBFM :growlmad: :ban: banned! Naughty CBFM needs some:grr:Click to expand...

Too right Ginge. Only 88 posts til your 1500th dedication post from me:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The Dye Run. Bear in mind that blue on the right means LH surge, and white on the left means Estrogen surge, which mean peak. Just a dye problem here, it read this test as a peak on CD 10!!...There are no LINES!!! It just saw "blue" on the right, and "white" on the left!
> 
> Yeah, agreed, it does look wrong. Have you experienced many annovulatory months? It's all a bit strange isn't it? :shrug:Click to expand...

Who knows Kit:flower: I never tracked it all before recently:shrug: Well since I'm due to O in 2 days I should maybe declare annov in a week or so, I may O yet, I do afterall have ferning ewcm...it's just the LH builds up usually by now. That said I have no IC opks, so am not following it so closely as last month...but nowt on the CBFM sticks:nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly if you are due to o in 2 days. YouARE being impatient I get negatives and then one positive I can't see the surge building like you and sarachka... Every cycle is different even with opk's! I think you could even get a negative then a positive and you've o'd a day late (I o'd a day late remember?) 

Molly... Sorry you are grouchy but :yipee: for your :holly: :dance: it is a good sign ESPECIALLY when applying pma+ttc=:holly::bfp: maybe!! 
Thanks for ALL of your kind words re: my job and the like. Molly, re what you told your sister is soooo true. In my last job I hated it because I took 2 trains to work and got paid £600 a month! But I dreaded it there was never anything to do and I ended up as an insomnia through depression... I'm over it now and came off the tablets to ttc I'm never going there again though, that's my point!

:hi: trinity! Hope you are enjoying your day, with your mom :) and that she loved your cake to :munch: 

Hi everyone else :hi: 

Ginge sorry that :witch: is getting you down! Want me to :ninja: her? For you my lovely! Weren't you dedicating a post to me? :cry: I need a dedication to help mr along my way!

:dust: to us all. I'm feeling the looove on the thread today!

Molly why do you leave me longing for your random tidbits? Hmm.


----------



## Sarachka

So its 10 past 9 and OH has flaked out asleep already!!

I've got my feet soaking in hot water (in a casserole dish - I don't have anything else!!) and I'm going to have a good go at the dry skin on the balls of my feet wiu my electric manicure set. 

What are you UKers watching?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG Molly I missed the post about your BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!:holly:
> 
> :rofl: Like I said to Kit- I don't think it's rational for me to view them as proper symptoms... :shrug: too early yet.Click to expand...
> 
> In both of my bumpity's I had sore boobs really early 2dpo I'd say...Click to expand...

Bumpity's :haha: Too cute.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG Molly I missed the post about your BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!:holly:
> 
> :rofl: Like I said to Kit- I don't think it's rational for me to view them as proper symptoms... :shrug: too early yet.Click to expand...
> 
> In both of my bumpity's I had sore boobs really early 2dpo I'd say...Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure my one wonky boob/armpit happened quick smart too!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:shock: I'm supposed to stay rational... you and Holly are not helping! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm psychologically preparing myself for an ANNOVULATORY this cycle. By confronting my demons I am dealing with them.:fool: This time last month my OPKs were darkening in a most delicious fashion. This month, poo zero nuffink. A couple of days ago they were looking vaguely promising, and now they've gone all negative:growlmad: At least I'm not all hung up on how best to use my sex vouchers now. Don't care. No LH surge:sulk:
> 
> Maybe your CBFM was right and you already O'd?? ... Please don't hit me! :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I won't hit you because I think that's what woke me at 5 am yesterday, reflections on that theme:wacko: I checked my chart, and old crusty opks... but NO ewcm, NO mittelsquiggle, NO pos OPK, NO temp rise, NO logic (since I'm a late O'er) so I don't think so...and now a bit of ewcm, and I'm due to O in 2 days so maybe I'm being a bit impatient?
> 
> Me? Impatient?Click to expand...

Of course you are not impatient Hollz! :winkwink: Maybe you are Oing twice??!! There's a happy thought! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka I'm watching family guy!! It's a guilty pleasure from my uni days :rofl: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

And also: a bit of random trivia about me! I have a supinated foot position with a reactory flick (I think) basically I walk more on the outside of my feet. I get hard skin in weird places! I too have frankenfeet :embarassed: in the olden days splints would have been employed :haha: 
you doing your feet reminded me of this...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed- so sleepy:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Ate oddly salady dinner considering thick snow outside:cold:

Goodnight all my lovely turtles (including you Crunchie, I know you're having choccies and sherry without inviting me) :kiss::hugs:

Thanks jaynie, you have put the reason back in my head, 2 days in ttc is a looooooooooooooooooong time!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I dont even know how many posts I have :shrug: I'll dedicate my next 00 to you


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- and all my other lovely turtles-

Here are your factoids for the day/night. :winkwink:

1. The US has about 9 billion chickens... China has about 13 billion.

2. The worlds largest Coca-Cola truck is in Sweden measuring at 79 feet long with a four-axle trailer.

3. Hummingbirds can't walk.

4. Oak trees do not produce acorns until they are at least 50 years old.

5. Venus is the planet that rotates clockwise.


----------



## firstbaby25

Night holly :sleep: well. See you tomorrow when you will be 1dbo hopefully!! Pma! Pma! Pma!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have Frankentoes, years of runninghttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/run.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks jaynie, PMA PMA....


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh molly I don't want to steal your mantle but I think Venus is the planet that has a day that is longer than it's year. It takes longer to spin on it's axis than it does to orbit round the sun! That's a random fact for you though I thought you might appreciate...


----------



## Mollykins

Night night Holly! :sleep:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo my lovelies :flower:, how are you all?
Molly, hope you are in a better mood now:hugs:. :holly::happydance: :happydance:
Holly, lovely dress :thumbup: would be nice to see you in it. Hope your O will come soon :hugs:.
Jaynie, it not worthy to get your depression back. Forget the horrible job. There must be something better waiting for you. :hugs:
TrinityMom, thank you for lovely pictures. Hope you have a lovely break soon (I remember you said december is very busy delivering babies, hope jobs will spread evenly.) :hugs:
Addie, that a good news, glad everything is going well for you.:hugs:
Kit cat, Ginge, Sarachka :hi: :hugs:.
BTW where is Newbie?:shrug: NEWBIEEEEEEE ...

And Molly still waiting for some factoids (as Kit says) or have I missed them?
 



Attached Files:







18122010196.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









18122010199.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-ginge-x

Most gemstones contain several elements. The exception? The diamond. It's all carbon.

If you keep a goldfish in the dark room, it will eventually turn white.

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.

The first test-tube baby was born in England 20 years ago.

Your body odor is unique to you, unless you have an identical twin. Even babies recognize the individual scents of their mothers.

A few weird facts from me :haha:


----------



## emandi

I have a question for you my fellow turtles:
Are you able to cheat on your DHs/OHs in your dreams? I'm not :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Fish grow to the size of their environment a clown fish is the ocean is bigger than your average tank clown fish... :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi... Your dreams I believe are out of your control and relationships can be trying and I don't think you can be punished for dreams perhaps even thoughts... Do tell :thumbup: I'm curious...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka what are you watching :huh: (I'm hoping for the best with these smileys) 
how are your feet?


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Emandi... Your dreams I believe are out of your control and relationships can be trying and I don't think you can be punished for dreams perhaps even thoughts... Do tell :thumbup: I'm curious...

Had a dream last night a bit of action/adventure dream really. 
I was saved by handsome tall young man and we were going to his place all very horny :dohh:. It was very hot outside on our way so I rolled up my trousers, then quickly rolled them down as I realised I hadn't shaved my legs :blush: (it's true :blush:, going to take a shower in a min and sort it out). So I made excuse that I have to sort something out and I'll catch him later. :haha::haha::haha:
But we had some nice cuddles at some point in that dream :winkwink:.

I dream sooo much and I love it :thumbup:. It's like living my second life. I wish someone will invent a 'dream machine' - you switch it on before you go to sleep and watch the movie when you wake up. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes but then your OH would see :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Now that I'd like to watch :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.
> 
> The first test-tube baby was born in England 20 years ago :

Sorry dude neither of these are correct. The youngest mother was a FIVE year old from south America somewhere and the first test tube baby was a girl called Louise born in the late 70s. 

jaynie my feet are a lot smoother but my ankles ache from yanking my feet up lol.


----------



## emandi

My :friends: as all of you are busy doing something else (probably something more productive :winkwink:) I am going to tackle my 'hairy legs problem':shhh:.

Have a lovely rest of Saturday. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi lovely photo of lovely Emily!


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes but then your OH would see :rofl:

True :dohh: :blush:

:rofl::


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Emandi lovely photo of lovely Emily!

I loved yours too. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.
> 
> The first test-tube baby was born in England 20 years ago :
> 
> Sorry dude neither of these are correct. The youngest mother was a FIVE year old from south America somewhere and the first test tube baby was a girl called Louise born in the late 70s.
> 
> jaynie my feet are a lot smoother but my ankles ache from yanking my feet up lol.Click to expand...

Was from an app on my iPod :shrug:


----------



## emandi

Good night turtles, sleep tight.
:sleep: (after that shower of course :haha:)


----------



## Sarachka

Hope it was a freebie ap!


----------



## Sarachka

Night night emandihairylegs and everyone else. I should go join sleeping beauty upstairs


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep it was and night sarachka


----------



## firstbaby25

Night guys :sleep: I'm waiting for a taxi to go home... The oh after demanding rescuing has fallen asleep at our friends house, good job they are good friends of ours! I shall be drifting off to sleep as soon as I get home :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- Love the pics of Emily and the little kitty. :hugs: 

We went out to finish shopping for Christmas and got the rest of the stocking goodies. Now just need to get one more thing for our youngest LO. We are going to get her a new dress. She's been asking forever. :haha: Now I am quite exhausted but I have to see the girls off to bed still and put some time in on those blankets that refuse to make themselves... and possibly wrap some more pressies. Eek! I have a spot on my face!! :dohh:

NEWBIE! Where are you?


----------



## newbie_ttc

* Here I am 

Sorry emandi and molly, what a busy past 24hrs I have had! Just finished reading about 15 pages!

I must say loved the pics of emily and the cat emandi, such a cutie pie she is!  And I am a dreamer like u! I have never cheated on DH in a dream, but I have dreamed of other men.  sometimes, it's my DH that has managed to take the form of another man, be it an entertainer or just a guy I know, and sometimes they guy is who he is supposed to be, but apparently in my dream, DH doesn't exist and I am not married... strange huh? 

And Sarachka, i know someone already said it, but u and OH make a very handsome couple!! Your bfp needs to hurry up already as two beautiful ppl must procreate... it's a law i think  Holly will know the particular code 

And miss jaynie, the bright side of you leaving that job is more time on the thread with us!  I know that's a selfish thing to say, but I missed u not commenting as often when you were working.  Something better will come along... hopefully a desk job with a computer where u can log in to BnB as often as u like! 

so i'll give u turtles an update on my last 24hrs - last evening when I came home from work I decided to get a head start on my weekend cleaning and even decided to tackle the laundry room as well, it has unintentionally doubled as a storage room as well so it was finally time to move all the things that had nothing to do with laundry to its proper place. Midway thru my feverish cleaning I started hearing noises like there was someone walking around upstairs. Looked out the window and DH's truck wasn't in the driveway so I quickly called him. Sure enough he was at work where he was supposed to be at that hour in the evening. I tell him I hear loud noises upstairs and was deathly afraid to which he responds "I told u there were squirrels in the attic"  These however, sounded a lot bigger than squirrels and they were making such a ruckus up there that I actually started crying  I'm terrible, I know, and it sounds silly recanting the story but at the time I was so afraid that the only thing I could do was cry apparently. He told me to go to a friends home til he got home, but I didn't want to disturb anyone at that hour and would have felt silly saying I was fleeing from raccoons, so i decided to just lock myself and my little yorkie in the bedroom until DH came home. he gets home, surveys the perimeter and discovers a hole in the vent where the critters broke out! So that was all the bumping around I heard, they were trying to break out of the attic and were successful.

This morning I woke up and finished the cleaning I abandoned last night to take cover from the raccoons. Once that was done it was off to the mall to start my christmas shopping!  Didn't finish as I had hoped, but i did manage to put a sizeable dent in my list!  THE END 

Congrats to u if you made it thru that 4 page letter

 holly, kit_cat, trini, ging, moomin, newmummy and all the other turtles i may have missed today. hope u all are resting comfortable as I type!

One more thing - I got so so dizzy about an hour ago that I had to rush to the bed and lay there for about 5 minutes until the room stopped spinning. I've been experiencing nausea ever since. Since it is still rather early, I won't call this a symptom... however ... I won't protest if u turtles call it that 

That is all! Mmk, luv u, byyye!  *


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Newbie- I would have done the same as you; calling OH, crying, and locking myself away. I am glad it was only a bunch of critters and not a burglar. :hugs:

I am feeling much better. Thank you. :flower: I fell asleep on the couch at 1800 and didn't wake up for 90 minutes! It felt so nice. 

Oh and Newbie? YOU OFFICIALLY HAVE A SYMPTOM! :happydance: It's not too terribly early since implantation can occur from 6-12 dpo. Maybe you experienced implantation dizziness?? :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Damn tumbleweeds... :-=


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Aww Newbie- I would have done the same as you; calling OH, crying, and locking myself away. I am glad it was only a bunch of critters and not a burglar. :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling much better. Thank you. :flower: I fell asleep on the couch at 1800 and didn't wake up for 90 minutes! It felt so nice.
> 
> Oh and Newbie? YOU OFFICIALLY HAVE A SYMPTOM! :happydance: It's not too terribly early since implantation can occur from 6-12 dpo. Maybe you experienced implantation dizziness?? :thumbup:

my ticker may or may not be right. FF says I'm only 4 dpo today. We'll know which one was right come christmas day. Glad u are better dear. Seems u had a rough start to the day. OH made up for it nicely tho :thumbup: and u were so sweet for warming his clothes up for him... i'm gonna have to steal that one :haha:

btw - :happydance::happydance:<----- that's for those sore :holly: of yours!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Newbie- I would have done the same as you; calling OH, crying, and locking myself away. I am glad it was only a bunch of critters and not a burglar. :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling much better. Thank you. :flower: I fell asleep on the couch at 1800 and didn't wake up for 90 minutes! It felt so nice.
> 
> Oh and Newbie? YOU OFFICIALLY HAVE A SYMPTOM! :happydance: It's not too terribly early since implantation can occur from 6-12 dpo. Maybe you experienced implantation dizziness?? :thumbup:
> 
> my ticker may or may not be right. FF says I'm only 4 dpo today. We'll know which one was right come christmas day. Glad u are better dear. Seems u had a rough start to the day. OH made up for it nicely tho :thumbup: and u were so sweet for warming his clothes up for him... i'm gonna have to steal that one :haha:
> 
> btw - :happydance::happydance:<----- that's for those sore :holly: of yours!Click to expand...

If FF is right, then we are the same dpo! :dance: My OH did try to make it up to me earlier... he informed me/offered that I could take a nap after lunch, but we had much to do so I didn't take him up on it. I fell asleep on the couch unexpectedly but he was sweet enough to let it be. :hugs: 

The warm clothes out the dryer first thing upon getting out of bed is quite a treat, especially since you lose all of your "sleepy time warmth" when you get out of bed. :haha: It's the little things. :flower: Well, I've put off the blankets for yet ANOTHER night. :dohh: My OH even said to me this evening, "So... those blankets are not going to make themselves." :winkwink: I'm not quite sure where my motivation to make those blankets have gone but I'm having trouble finding it. :haha: It's odd to me that only one boob is bigger... I hope that evens out. :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Molly?


----------



## HollyMonkey

morning all:flower::coffee:

I really musn't spend too long here today, my list is MASSIVE! Tell me to go away if I'm still here in 5 mins... 

Opks still not positive- and no more ic's:nope: I feel very lost:cry: Ho hum. And late O's don't interest me much, I feel the egg has gone off:wacko:

PMA! PMA!

Emandi I love your cheeky Basil, he gets everywhere! And Emily is so sweet:hugs: Oh and I regularly 'cheat' on DH in my dreams:blush: But with all sorts of people, including some unsavoury types sometimes:shrug: I don't hold myself responsible for my dreams though.

Yep Jaynie, as newbie says, you need a job with access to a computer:haha:

WATCH OUT LIST, here I come. :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Holly! :wave:

You must go now and finish your list!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah Molly we passed like ships again....https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/bateau-a-voile.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Hello Holly! :wave:
> 
> You must go now and finish your list!

Ah! There you are. Yes, just going....................:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh my everyone is rushing off... Including me! We have to go buy a present for each other as we always choose one (usually jeans as they are so hard to buy for someone else) so we are going to town and the Trafford centre. I think we all are now feelin it 6 days until Christmas!! Wooooohoooo!

Speak later pretty turtles. Newbie :hi: hello! Sorry to hear about your attack, I assure you I would hve done the same... Maybe I'd have even fell out with the OH for not dropping everything and coming home!
Congrats on your symptom! I still have slightly sensitive nipples and a random stabbing pain from time to time in my boobies, I'm not very positive!

Holly! Noooo! I could send you my 2 ic's via email? You'd have to wee on the computer though... I bet you dtd because you know o is impending and probably put us all to shame and get preggo! Have some of my pma... :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm allowed to be here, this in an official :coffee: break:blush:

Ooh yes Jaynie, post some pics of your unused ICs and I can wee on my computer! Virtual opks:happydance:

I'm planning on dtd tonight... just in case....


----------



## HollyMonkey

These are my nasty negative opks of today with fmu- the 1st is IC with LH on the left, the 2nd is CBFM stick with LH on the right. CBFM gave me 'low' :cry: And the last is view peeking out of LO's very snowed up skylight with her this morning. It is snowing TONS here! Maybe it's babydust?:happydance::dust:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0









008.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

And before I return to my LIST a picture to boost PMA for EVERYONE!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

Just a quick hello from me before I start a list of my own....all house stuff as I don't think I'll be going anywhere today that I don't need to. OH is clearing the snow from the driveway in order to try to get to the shops for the grocery shopping :shock:

Newbie....I would have been absolutely terrified if it had been me faced with the critters :nope: No wonder you locked yourself away! Oooh, and dizzyness...FAB symptom! :thumbup:

Firstbaby.....be very careful on your shopping jaunts...it's crazy out there and not worth getting stranded..but hope you have a successful trip anyway :thumbup:

Holly..loving the new pics of LO. Cute as a button and if that doesn't make you feel the PMA, then nothing will!

Molly..how's your wonky booby today :holly:

Emandi.....I've had numerous weird and wonderful dreams that often do include OH but he sometimes has had a head transplant? :shrug:

All other lovely turtletons....:hi: and have a loverly Sunday :thumbup:

x:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*KitCat* have you got any snow yet? None here still!!

*Jaynie* Good luck shopping, I have to brave a supermarket today UGHHH. I bet it will be hell.

*Newbie* I'd have been the same!! When I first moved into my house 5 years ago alone, I used to have to drink brandy before bed every night to get me to sleep. I was scared of every single noise and creek. I had to ring my mother to rescue me a number of times lol.

*Holly* ooooh pretty views out the window. Does Hollinka love the snow?

*HEWO to everyone else!!*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *KitCat* have you got any snow yet? None here still!!
> 
> *Jaynie* Good luck shopping, I have to brave a supermarket today UGHHH. I bet it will be hell.
> 
> *Newbie* I'd have been the same!! When I first moved into my house 5 years ago alone, I used to have to drink brandy before bed every night to get me to sleep. I was scared of every single noise and creek. I had to ring my mother to rescue me a number of times lol.
> 
> *Holly* ooooh pretty views out the window. Does Hollinka love the snow?
> 
> *HEWO to everyone else!!*

:hi: Sarachka! Gawd YES!!!! We have roughly a foot of snow with up to 2ft drifts in places. Can't get out of our driveway until OH has cleared it (he's been at it for an hour so far and hardly made a dent) :shock:
I can't believe you don't have any??? :shrug: It surely must be on it's way?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well it looks like we all have a busy day ahead of us I have some serious cleaning and sorting to do! Washer is going round and there's a few more loads to do I will make this flat tidy to my standards :grr:


----------



## new mummy2010

stupid laptop just died as i was writing my first post of the day!

Hi everyone sounds like you all have busy little sundays ahead of you, Molly those boobies sound great yay, and Bethany im sure you will o soon sweeti and that you will and have been dtd at the correct times,those pics Emandi and BEthany are super cute !!

Afm im still sooooo sicky and got loads of chores and wrapping to do but cant face it not yet , hi jaynie,newbie,trinity,ginge and anyone else i missed!!

Oh Sara how do i get my new sparkly on my siggy and how do you spead them out so as they are not all in a row like mine n ow??


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh Sara how do i get my new sparkly on my siggy and how do you spead them out so as they are not all in a row like mine n ow??

Well I do think you're going to have to make some cuts and get rid of some of your pictures! There's too many for the bnb rules.

Here is the direct link:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/yum.gif

open it in a new window, copy and paste the address from the address bar, and place it between [ img] and [/ img] tags, but take out those spaces I've added.

ADDIE here is the updated one you requested:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/chunky1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/chunky1.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks Sara it looks great do mt fellow turtles agree ?

just watching a movie then maybe tackle some presents !!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_lcf3awsG7o1qbf9izo1_400.jpg


----------



## addie25

Newbie: Aww dont worry I would have been afraid of the sounds as well. Getting dizzy is a goooood sign. I get dizzy sometimes! GL!

Sorry I am not talking much ladies I am on a family reunion so I just am popping in to say hi! :hi:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Whew just had a massive clean of the flat and now just washing to do and tea chicken fried in butter with some chips yummy :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

mmm that sounds nice, were having roast beef! mmmmmmm


----------



## kit_cat

Ooo, ginge and zoe...you're making me hungry :munch: Really don't need any encouragment in that department either :pizza: I can't stop eating!!!

Anyway....some snowy pics...before and after my OH cleared the drive and our Christmas tree.....
 



Attached Files:







PICT0199.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1









PICT0200.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 1









PICT0201.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww that looks lovely kit!! The snow missed us completely! :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_lcf3awsG7o1qbf9izo1_400.jpg

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Newbie: Aww dont worry I would have been afraid of the sounds as well. Getting dizzy is a goooood sign. I get dizzy sometimes! GL!
> 
> Sorry I am not talking much ladies I am on a family reunion so I just am popping in to say hi! :hi:

:hi: so nice of u to think of us during family time! :hugs: Have u made any _announcements_ yet?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: girls! I've got another busy day ahead of me like everyone else. I thought I'd pop in and say hi so I won't have as much catching up to do this evening. Hope everyone has a safe and productive day... .be careful in the snow! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OMG Ladies!! Its 6days till christmas??????? I suddenly feel VERY underprepaired!! :( I best get my butt ingear and finish organising christmas :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies hope your all having a great day x sorry haven't been on for a while ... Sure I will have more to say when I am
Entering my fertile period ;-p


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Crunchie....hope you're doing ok lovely :thumbup::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello everyone:hi: Hello Ronald McDonald:hi: (if I'm honest I don't get the joke Sarachka, I don't really know who Rihanna is, a singer?:shrug:but it's always nice to see Ronald)

The piggies are _almost_ finished, I reckon tomorrow night you can have pics of the finished puppets. Then The Wolf to make!!!

Newbie they only wanted to be your friends https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ecureuil3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ecureuil3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ecureuil3.gif:haha:

We had mice living in the wall in our old house, they were really annoying, noisy and difficult to get rid of:trouble:

Cruuuuunchie I'm having O problems this month:growlmad: I'll probably end up O ing at same time as you...

See you later luvvlies XXXXXXX


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi ladies!!

I'm on my way back from the Trafford centre... Busy is not the word, I am pleased with my purchases and the oh has got me some lovely gifts and we managed to get presents for other people too :dance:

sarachka :rofl: at the pic! 

Breaking news: I went to the loo at the traff, and although I'm not checking cp I have been checking cm since I have had some since o... Sometimes if I have an interesting specimen in my pants I will sort off stuff some tissue in to get a look, I had pink spotting again as I had it last cycle. Now since I didn't get a :bfp: last cycle this spotting has alarmed me :cry: I'm tempted to wallow in NMA and say I'm out... However, it is not accompanied by any cramps... Usually if blood makes it to my tissue I have cramps...
:cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Nooo jayniepoos you're not out and get out of that NMA. There's only room for me there lol. It could be all manner of different things INCLUDING the holy Grail - implantation.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> These are my nasty negative opks of today with fmu- the 1st is IC with LH on the left, the 2nd is CBFM stick with LH on the right. CBFM gave me 'low' :cry: And the last is view peeking out of LO's very snowed up skylight with her this morning. It is snowing TONS here! Maybe it's babydust?:happydance::dust:

It's most definitely baby dust! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Just a quick hello from me before I start a list of my own....all house stuff as I don't think I'll be going anywhere today that I don't need to. OH is clearing the snow from the driveway in order to try to get to the shops for the grocery shopping :shock:
> 
> Newbie....I would have been absolutely terrified if it had been me faced with the critters :nope: No wonder you locked yourself away! Oooh, and dizzyness...FAB symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> Firstbaby.....be very careful on your shopping jaunts...it's crazy out there and not worth getting stranded..but hope you have a successful trip anyway :thumbup:
> 
> Holly..loving the new pics of LO. Cute as a button and if that doesn't make you feel the PMA, then nothing will!
> 
> Molly..how's your wonky booby today :holly:
> 
> Emandi.....I've had numerous weird and wonderful dreams that often do include OH but he sometimes has had a head transplant? :shrug:
> 
> All other lovely turtletons....:hi: and have a loverly Sunday :thumbup:
> 
> x:hugs:

It is no longer sore but still bigger than the other. :wacko: I woke up at 0600 with a horrible migraine. :( Spend 30 minutes in a hot shower after taking 2 migraine pills. I hope they don't effect me too much in this TWW but I feel like I did not have much choice. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Stop that right now! You are not our yet. You could be implanting... (Holly, shush it!) Keep your head up Jaynie my dear. :hugs:

Holly- Not nice to tease Newbie about the frankensquirrels. tsk tsk.


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon my lovelies. :coffee: 

Had a rocky start to the morning here... no, not an earthquake just woke up to a migraine at 0600. :wacko: I've cleaned out a closet this morning and posted pictures... now here I am. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly in any case it's got to be better than yesterday morning! Sarachka :rofl: I know I hated saying it, but I'm also sceptical after I also had pink spotting last cycle! That got my hopes up, i'm more worried about lp defect and never getting pregnant. I did however stop and start with vitamin b complex... I need to read more into it before I commit to another vitamin but I did take 12! Ttc is reaming havoc with my mind today :cry: hopefully it is a good thing- the holy Grail as sarachka put it! But I'm doubtful after last month, maybe I've got a frankenwomb?

Kit your house looks very stately!! Like it could be on cribs or something!

Zoie and ginge your dinner sound lovely I had a great Chinese chicken curry & rice not long ago so I think I'll have a sandwich and salad later for tea!


----------



## firstbaby25

How could I forget the rest! This thread is soooo big now! Newbie- I hope you have a lovely day even if you are busy!

Holly congrats on nearly finishing your artistic ventures, you have seen it through to the near end and you shall reap your rewards whn LO loves them... 

:hi: crunchie hope you are well dude, I have missed you :cry: how you neglect us so...

:hi: new mommy and addie hope you and your beanies are doing good :)


----------



## Mollykins

Just keep your head up sweets, you know it's not over until the broom is in sight. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Hello Crunchie!! It has been a long time! tsk tsk. I think I am beginning to develop abandonment issues. :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey turtles that I have been neglecting ... I have spend the afternoon baking and wrapping prezzies .... How about I offer you a home made
Cooking as a peace offering ? 

Damn that late o Holly ...... Let's drink a sherry whilst we wait !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nearly said to DH at lunch, "désolé, c'est juste un frankenrepas" and then I realised he wouldn't know what I meant by a frankenmeal!!! We've got lentils and brocolli and bacon for dinner, I've run out of steam a bit now, still got 10 cards to write tonight (and my wrapping to finish but that can wait) according to my *LIST* for Sunday...

I'll take you up on that offer of a sherry Crunchie:winkwink: 

Definate EWCM down there, so I'm trying to remain optimistic, although I feel it's all gone pear shaped this cycle:wacko:


----------



## addie25

Kit: Your tree is so lovely! 

Newbie: We did make an announcement. My friend of 26 years who is on this trip bc she is marrying my husbands cousin noticed my BBs are huge and said something. Then my Aunt said I look like I am glowing and asked what was going on and kept staring at my stomach. My cousins were like WHATS NEW. Its as if they could all tell! I also have a bump (its just gas at this stage I guess but its there and rather funny):haha: I don't suck it in I like my bump even if its just gas! :haha: We were going to play telephone to tell everyone bc I do no like to announce things but then I just told my mother-in-law to share the news while I hid behind DH lol! :happydance:Everyone was screaming and so happy so that was nice. I did remind them it is early on and so we are cautiously announcing. I do have a good feeling about this pregnancy tho and hope it continues to the full 9 months and we have a beautiful healthy baby!

Holly: LOL your post made me laugh so loud about how they just wanted to be here friend and I woke up DH. I keep taking naps and he joins me but the funny thing is I cant fall asleep even tho I am so tired but he falls rt to sleep and I just lay there!

Firstbaby: Remember AF signs are the same as Pregnancy. I still have AF cramping and I am pregnant. A little blood can be AF and it can be implantation. I am crossing everything that it is implantation! And thanks I think beanie is doing well. Scared me yesterday with the cramping but I had a chat with him/her and have not had much cramping today and no burning feeling! :thumbup:

Molly: I hope your head ache gets better!


----------



## Crunchie

stooopid I phone !!!! 
I meant cookie.....white choc cookies for all my lovely turtles 

:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







cookie.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I nearly said to DH at lunch, "désolé, c'est juste un frankenrepas" and then I realised he wouldn't know what I meant by a frankenmeal!!! We've got lentils and brocolli and bacon for dinner, I've run out of steam a bit now, still got 10 cards to write tonight (and my wrapping to finish but that can wait) according to my *LIST* for Sunday...
> 
> I'll take you up on that offer of a sherry Crunchie:winkwink:
> 
> Definate EWCM down there, so I'm trying to remain optimistic, although I feel it's all gone pear shaped this cycle:wacko:

You should have said it any way. :haha: His expression would have been priceless!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> stooopid I phone !!!!
> I meant cookie.....white choc cookies for all my lovely turtles
> 
> :winkwink:

Oh yummy! Mmmm.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: molly in any case it's got to be better than yesterday morning! Sarachka :rofl: I know I hated saying it, but I'm also sceptical after I also had pink spotting last cycle! That got my hopes up, i'm more worried about lp defect and never getting pregnant. I did however stop and start with vitamin b complex... I need to read more into it before I commit to another vitamin but I did take 12! Ttc is reaming havoc with my mind today :cry: hopefully it is a good thing- the holy Grail as sarachka put it! But I'm doubtful after last month, maybe I've got a frankenwomb?
> 
> Kit your house looks very stately!! Like it could be on cribs or something!
> 
> Zoie and ginge your dinner sound lovely I had a great Chinese chicken curry & rice not long ago so I think I'll have a sandwich and salad later for tea!

:rofl: frankenwomb:haha: I think I have a frankencervix since having LO, and DH has a frankenbanana so between us...:wacko:
Will try to have some frankensex tonight :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie it's all very exciting for you! Bet your family are made up...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie that's fab:thumbup: Everyone knew I was pregnant the moment I refused a glass of champagne https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/machoire2.gif

I had AF cramping early on too, it went away after a couple of weeks, to be replaced by some rather attractive forehead zits.

Hope your headache's better Mollykins:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> stooopid I phone !!!!
> I meant cookie.....white choc cookies for all my lovely turtles
> 
> :winkwink:

Ooo Thankyou Crunchie! They look wonderful, and what a posh Presentation Dome you have for them! I'm _well_ impressed. Mine would be plonked on a bit of ol' white crockery


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's just one problem with dem cookies, they look too good to eat!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie that's fab:thumbup: Everyone knew I was pregnant the moment I refused a glass of champagne https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/machoire2.gif
> 
> I had AF cramping early on too, it went away after a couple of weeks, to be replaced by some rather attractive forehead zits.
> 
> Hope your headache's better Mollykins:flower:

It's much better, which is good since I have start sewing soon. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello everyone:hi: Hello Ronald McDonald:hi: (if I'm honest I don't get the joke Sarachka, I don't really know who Rihanna is, a singer?:shrug:but it's always nice to see Ronald)
> 
> The piggies are _almost_ finished, I reckon tomorrow night you can have pics of the finished puppets. Then The Wolf to make!!!
> 
> Newbie they only wanted to be your friends https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ecureuil3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ecureuil3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ecureuil3.gif:haha:
> 
> We had mice living in the wall in our old house, they were really annoying, noisy and difficult to get rid of:trouble:
> 
> Cruuuuunchie I'm having O problems this month:growlmad: I'll probably end up O ing at same time as you...
> 
> See you later luvvlies XXXXXXX

:argh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I decided to do some internet shopping instead :haha: be back later! :hi: molly, :hi: holly, :hi: crunchie, :hi: jaynie, :hi: addie, :hi: kit_cat :hug:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm on my way back from the Trafford centre... Busy is not the word, I am pleased with my purchases and the oh has got me some lovely gifts and we managed to get presents for other people too :dance:
> 
> sarachka :rofl: at the pic!
> 
> Breaking news: I went to the loo at the traff, and although I'm not checking cp I have been checking cm since I have had some since o... Sometimes if I have an interesting specimen in my pants I will sort off stuff some tissue in to get a look, I had pink spotting again as I had it last cycle. Now since I didn't get a :bfp: last cycle this spotting has alarmed me :cry: I'm tempted to wallow in NMA and say I'm out... However, it is not accompanied by any cramps... Usually if blood makes it to my tissue I have cramps...
> :cry:

Oh is'nt it to early for auntflo? Or has she appeared early like this before ? Your 8dpo right? I seripously think implantation bleed (sorry Bethany:dohh:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm on my way back from the Trafford centre... Busy is not the word, I am pleased with my purchases and the oh has got me some lovely gifts and we managed to get presents for other people too :dance:
> 
> sarachka :rofl: at the pic!
> 
> Breaking news: I went to the loo at the traff, and although I'm not checking cp I have been checking cm since I have had some since o... Sometimes if I have an interesting specimen in my pants I will sort off stuff some tissue in to get a look, I had pink spotting again as I had it last cycle. Now since I didn't get a :bfp: last cycle this spotting has alarmed me :cry: I'm tempted to wallow in NMA and say I'm out... However, it is not accompanied by any cramps... Usually if blood makes it to my tissue I have cramps...
> :cry:
> 
> Oh is'nt it to early for auntflo? Or has she appeared early like this before ? Your 8dpo right? I seripously think implantation bleed (sorry Bethany:dohh:)Click to expand...

NO! On the contrary at 8dpo it is _very interesting_...it's the 12dpo IB I distrust... FX'ed it is! I _HAD_ IB, so can't distrust it entirely!


----------



## HollyMonkey

But I actually came here to bid you all goodnight,:hugs::kiss: I have dinner and frankensex to sort out this evening, so may not be back before tomorrow...
Done 7 of my cards:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Frankensex.... I might have some tonight ? Is it ok to do it If not in my fertile window
.... Molly what's the rule on that one ? 


I so want to be nigella .... I want all her fancy plates and pots ...


----------



## Mollykins

By all means Crunchie, get your frankensex on! :haha:

Goodnight Hollz- enjoy your frankensex :coolio:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Ladies
Back from another birth! Whew! I need a holiday. This is my last for December (unless a Jan mom decides to jump ahead). Been awake since 1am again. Ended in a caesar - baby wouldn't descend. Shame :( And baby was grunting and chesty so he's in high care. I'll go check him in the morning. But he was already pinking up and getting a bit hungry by the time I left. Not nice for mommy and baby to be separated tho

I think I'm getting a new fur baby (or furless furbaby) tomorrow. DH's friend found and abandoned baby bat so guess who he thought of first!

You are all so much more organised than me! I haven't bought a single present yet. So if I'm awake tomorrow I'll go buy some....if I don't make it back, you knwo the xmas crowds got me

Off to bed. Chat to you all tomorrow

Big :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: at frankensex! 

Addie I am doubtful because this is the second month ttc for us and last month I had a pink spot bleed at 6 or 7dpo and it was nothing :nope: I got af 2 days early and had short cycle! I hope it is though, it hasn't made it to my pants (tmi alert!) so it is rather promising... But I'm trying to stay level and can't help but feel negative considering last cycle! I guess I'll just have to wait and see :brat: :brat: 

Goodnight holly :sleep: well. Hope the frankensex goes well :dust: to you...

I will be able to get to the computer for some time tomorrow and talk to you ladies properly :dance: :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: trintity.... Bye trinity! Sheees you are busy! You are excused from your Christmas thus far :hugs: and we all know it! :sleep: well... 

Crunchie. Do your worst girl, think of it as sexy sex (no pillow required) and have some :sex: fun :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly! Hope you are well and those blankets have started to make themselves!


----------



## Sarachka

good evening biatchez!

How are we all? I'm alright. Been to the Carol service at the church I used to attend before I chose a life of sin & turtles. Had some mulled wine. That $hit is VILE! Tastes like a glade plug-in in some nasty hot juice. Ralph. In attendance was a jobless, homeless druggie ... 20 weeks pregnant. Poor her .. But seriously, God, why her?! Wah wah poor little unpregnant me etc.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah it's poopy pants innit?! You'll be soon if you're not knocked up already PMA PMA remember the PMA. I can't stand mulled wine... Or eggnog or any of the Christmas drinks, btw holly without meaning to curse myself if I am preggers I reckon everyone will know when I turn down champagne! 

We're going home soon for an hour of wrapping and maybe some Christmas tv :)


----------



## Sarachka

I can't remember if I had sex on Tuesday or not. I think we did, we didn't Monday and to go two days without it would be unheard of, esp in my fertile window. But I didn't log it on my fertility friend ap!! Darn it. If it's not written down, it never happened right? Rahh. I think I ovulated on Wednesday. I have some stitch like feeling on the lower right side of my abdomen.


----------



## want2bamum86

hi hunni's i am testin xmas eve wit oh woohooo getting excited xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Trin! :wave: Sleep well! 

Jaynie- I'm going to have to put the blankets off until tonight.... but I WILL finish at least one tonight. My OH is off the pick up our new media stand. :thumbup: We've been using our coffee table for a media stand for a while. I'm glad we are finally getting a proper media stand now. If anyone is interested I will post a pic when it's all set up. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I can't remember if I had sex on Tuesday or not. I think we did, we didn't Monday and to go two days without it would be unheard of, esp in my fertile window. But I didn't log it on my fertility friend ap!! Darn it. If it's not written down, it never happened right? Rahh. I think I ovulated on Wednesday. I have some stitch like feeling on the lower right side of my abdomen.

Perhaps you can search the thread to see if you dtd on Tuesday... I'm sure you told us sinful turtles. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Found this that you wrote on page 540; Tuesday, 14 Dec.-

"I intend to bd now every night until Saturday. We had Sunday's hatrick but nothing yesterday."


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Molly. I tried to trawl the thread - gee we yack a lot!

I'm assuming we did BD but you know how crazy we get, analysing everything.


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: ladies.. sorry for the lack of chat from me...I have just dealt with the largest pile of paperwork known to man which has been growling at me for literally months!!!! It took me about 4 hours to get through it all, but now it's finally done :smug: I feel cleansed - how sad eh? I'm going to catch up now.....


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I now have nice pretty red roses on my nails :haha: off for cereal and then will play some xbox so goodnight from me :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Emandi- Love the pics of Emily and the little kitty. :hugs:
> 
> We went out to finish shopping for Christmas and got the rest of the stocking goodies. Now just need to get one more thing for our youngest LO. We are going to get her a new dress. She's been asking forever. :haha: Now I am quite exhausted but I have to see the girls off to bed still and put some time in on those blankets that refuse to make themselves... and possibly wrap some more pressies. Eek! I have a spot on my face!! :dohh:
> 
> NEWBIE! Where are you?

What kind of dress will DD wish for..is she all pink and pretty or less so? Hmmm.....a spot in addition to the wonky boob.....anything else? :huh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Just a quick hello from me before I start a list of my own....all house stuff as I don't think I'll be going anywhere today that I don't need to. OH is clearing the snow from the driveway in order to try to get to the shops for the grocery shopping :shock:
> 
> Newbie....I would have been absolutely terrified if it had been me faced with the critters :nope: No wonder you locked yourself away! Oooh, and dizzyness...FAB symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> Firstbaby.....be very careful on your shopping jaunts...it's crazy out there and not worth getting stranded..but hope you have a successful trip anyway :thumbup:
> 
> Holly..loving the new pics of LO. Cute as a button and if that doesn't make you feel the PMA, then nothing will!
> 
> Molly..how's your wonky booby today :holly:
> 
> Emandi.....I've had numerous weird and wonderful dreams that often do include OH but he sometimes has had a head transplant? :shrug:
> 
> All other lovely turtletons....:hi: and have a loverly Sunday :thumbup:
> 
> x:hugs:
> 
> It is no longer sore but still bigger than the other. :wacko: I woke up at 0600 with a horrible migraine. :( Spend 30 minutes in a hot shower after taking 2 migraine pills. I hope they don't effect me too much in this TWW but I feel like I did not have much choice. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...

Ah, migraine too Molly...the symptoms really are stacking up aren't they? :thumbup: I am just fine today thanks Molly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: molly in any case it's got to be better than yesterday morning! Sarachka :rofl: I know I hated saying it, but I'm also sceptical after I also had pink spotting last cycle! That got my hopes up, i'm more worried about lp defect and never getting pregnant. I did however stop and start with vitamin b complex... I need to read more into it before I commit to another vitamin but I did take 12! Ttc is reaming havoc with my mind today :cry: hopefully it is a good thing- the holy Grail as sarachka put it! But I'm doubtful after last month, maybe I've got a frankenwomb?
> 
> Kit your house looks very stately!! Like it could be on cribs or something!
> 
> Zoie and ginge your dinner sound lovely I had a great Chinese chicken curry & rice not long ago so I think I'll have a sandwich and salad later for tea!

A stately home?...not quite but thanks for the nice comment :flower: I'm thinking your spotting sounds promising....was it around 8DPO it happened last month? (sorry if you already answered this)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: molly in any case it's got to be better than yesterday morning! Sarachka :rofl: I know I hated saying it, but I'm also sceptical after I also had pink spotting last cycle! That got my hopes up, i'm more worried about lp defect and never getting pregnant. I did however stop and start with vitamin b complex... I need to read more into it before I commit to another vitamin but I did take 12! Ttc is reaming havoc with my mind today :cry: hopefully it is a good thing- the holy Grail as sarachka put it! But I'm doubtful after last month, maybe I've got a frankenwomb?
> 
> Kit your house looks very stately!! Like it could be on cribs or something!
> 
> Zoie and ginge your dinner sound lovely I had a great Chinese chicken curry & rice not long ago so I think I'll have a sandwich and salad later for tea!
> 
> :rofl: frankenwomb:haha: I think I have a frankencervix since having LO, and DH has a frankenbanana so between us...:wacko:
> Will try to have some frankensex tonight :fool:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> But I actually came here to bid you all goodnight,:hugs::kiss: I have dinner and frankensex to sort out this evening, so may not be back before tomorrow...
> Done 7 of my cards:happydance:

Good evening Holly....have great frankensex leading to great frankensleep!

Well done on your 7/10 cards achievement :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Ladies
> Back from another birth! Whew! I need a holiday. This is my last for December (unless a Jan mom decides to jump ahead). Been awake since 1am again. Ended in a caesar - baby wouldn't descend. Shame :( And baby was grunting and chesty so he's in high care. I'll go check him in the morning. But he was already pinking up and getting a bit hungry by the time I left. Not nice for mommy and baby to be separated tho
> 
> I think I'm getting a new fur baby (or furless furbaby) tomorrow. DH's friend found and abandoned baby bat so guess who he thought of first!
> 
> You are all so much more organised than me! I haven't bought a single present yet. So if I'm awake tomorrow I'll go buy some....if I don't make it back, you knwo the xmas crowds got me
> 
> Off to bed. Chat to you all tomorrow
> 
> Big :hug:

:hi: Trinity...wow, it's all go as usual eh? Good luck with the shopping/crowds...don't envy you :wacko:

Night night :sleep:


----------



## want2bamum86

what to do 2nite lol wanna see oh but cant hmmmm not happy


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> hi hunni's i am testin xmas eve wit oh woohooo getting excited xxxx

Good luck...will have my FX'd for you and all other ladies testing on Christmas eve :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx kit xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello Trin! :wave: Sleep well!
> 
> Jaynie- I'm going to have to put the blankets off until tonight.... but I WILL finish at least one tonight. My OH is off the pick up our new media stand. :thumbup: We've been using our coffee table for a media stand for a while. I'm glad we are finally getting a proper media stand now. If anyone is interested I will post a pic when it's all set up. :)

Ooo, yes please....post a pic. By the way, what exactly is a media stand? :dohh::blush:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I now have nice pretty red roses on my nails :haha: off for cereal and then will play some xbox so goodnight from me :)

Good night Ginge...night night :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

OH has come home steaming drunk which I always find hilarious bc he's like a 6 ft 4 rag doll.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Emandi- Love the pics of Emily and the little kitty. :hugs:
> 
> We went out to finish shopping for Christmas and got the rest of the stocking goodies. Now just need to get one more thing for our youngest LO. We are going to get her a new dress. She's been asking forever. :haha: Now I am quite exhausted but I have to see the girls off to bed still and put some time in on those blankets that refuse to make themselves... and possibly wrap some more pressies. Eek! I have a spot on my face!! :dohh:
> 
> NEWBIE! Where are you?
> 
> What kind of dress will DD wish for..is she all pink and pretty or less so? Hmmm.....a spot in addition to the wonky boob.....anything else? :huh:Click to expand...

She will be content, nay ECSTATIC :haha: at any pretty dress. She has perhaps... 5 dresses at the mo (including her Christmas dress) but she wants "just one more mommy, please??!!" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Just a quick hello from me before I start a list of my own....all house stuff as I don't think I'll be going anywhere today that I don't need to. OH is clearing the snow from the driveway in order to try to get to the shops for the grocery shopping :shock:
> 
> Newbie....I would have been absolutely terrified if it had been me faced with the critters :nope: No wonder you locked yourself away! Oooh, and dizzyness...FAB symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> Firstbaby.....be very careful on your shopping jaunts...it's crazy out there and not worth getting stranded..but hope you have a successful trip anyway :thumbup:
> 
> Holly..loving the new pics of LO. Cute as a button and if that doesn't make you feel the PMA, then nothing will!
> 
> Molly..how's your wonky booby today :holly:
> 
> Emandi.....I've had numerous weird and wonderful dreams that often do include OH but he sometimes has had a head transplant? :shrug:
> 
> All other lovely turtletons....:hi: and have a loverly Sunday :thumbup:
> 
> x:hugs:
> 
> It is no longer sore but still bigger than the other. :wacko: I woke up at 0600 with a horrible migraine. :( Spend 30 minutes in a hot shower after taking 2 migraine pills. I hope they don't effect me too much in this TWW but I feel like I did not have much choice. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, migraine too Molly...the symptoms really are stacking up aren't they? :thumbup: I am just fine today thanks Molly :hugs:Click to expand...

The soreness is starting to return to the bubbies... and I have an odd "warm" tingling in my nips. :-k I've been trying to explain that one away... no such luck yet. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Trin! :wave: Sleep well!
> 
> Jaynie- I'm going to have to put the blankets off until tonight.... but I WILL finish at least one tonight. My OH is off the pick up our new media stand. :thumbup: We've been using our coffee table for a media stand for a while. I'm glad we are finally getting a proper media stand now. If anyone is interested I will post a pic when it's all set up. :)
> 
> Ooo, yes please....post a pic. By the way, what exactly is a media stand? :dohh::blush:Click to expand...

:haha: A media stand... it's much like... well... hmm :-k I will post a pic just now.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Just a quick hello from me before I start a list of my own....all house stuff as I don't think I'll be going anywhere today that I don't need to. OH is clearing the snow from the driveway in order to try to get to the shops for the grocery shopping :shock:
> 
> Newbie....I would have been absolutely terrified if it had been me faced with the critters :nope: No wonder you locked yourself away! Oooh, and dizzyness...FAB symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> Firstbaby.....be very careful on your shopping jaunts...it's crazy out there and not worth getting stranded..but hope you have a successful trip anyway :thumbup:
> 
> Holly..loving the new pics of LO. Cute as a button and if that doesn't make you feel the PMA, then nothing will!
> 
> Molly..how's your wonky booby today :holly:
> 
> Emandi.....I've had numerous weird and wonderful dreams that often do include OH but he sometimes has had a head transplant? :shrug:
> 
> All other lovely turtletons....:hi: and have a loverly Sunday :thumbup:
> 
> x:hugs:
> 
> It is no longer sore but still bigger than the other. :wacko: I woke up at 0600 with a horrible migraine. :( Spend 30 minutes in a hot shower after taking 2 migraine pills. I hope they don't effect me too much in this TWW but I feel like I did not have much choice. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, migraine too Molly...the symptoms really are stacking up aren't they? :thumbup: I am just fine today thanks Molly :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The soreness is starting to return to the bubbies... and I have an odd "warm" tingling in my nips. :-k I've been trying to explain that one away... no such luck yet. :haha:Click to expand...

Very interesting! Could easily be a 5DPO symptom.....but still wee with nonchalance when you test :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Here it is! Excuse the disarray of this side of the living room... OH was still working on the electronic aspects. :winkwink: It's still not positioned under the television yet... I love that our television is wall mounted. :thumbup: The cabinet doors will store our dvds (hopefully they all fit!) There you have it Kit... a media stand. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







media stand.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Here it is! Excuse the disarray of this side of the living room... OH was still working on the electronic aspects. :winkwink: It's still not positioned under the television yet... I love that our television is wall mounted. :thumbup: The cabinet doors will store our dvds (hopefully they all fit!) There you have it Kit... a media stand. :thumbup:

Ahh gotcha! I think we call it something else over here, although not sure what?? Looks good and I'm sure you'll get it lined up and positioned just splendidly :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH has come home steaming drunk which I always find hilarious bc he's like a 6 ft 4 rag doll.

Planning on playing with your very own 6/4" ragdoll this evening :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH has come home steaming drunk which I always find hilarious bc he's like a 6 ft 4 rag doll.
> 
> Planning on playing with your very own 6/4" ragdoll this evening :winkwink:Click to expand...

Naughty KITten! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's good night from me. Must go and get some sleep now. Night night lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here it is! Excuse the disarray of this side of the living room... OH was still working on the electronic aspects. :winkwink: It's still not positioned under the television yet... I love that our television is wall mounted. :thumbup: The cabinet doors will store our dvds (hopefully they all fit!) There you have it Kit... a media stand. :thumbup:
> 
> Ahh gotcha! I think we call it something else over here, although not sure what?? Looks good and I'm sure you'll get it lined up and positioned just splendidly :thumbup:Click to expand...

We call it plenty of things here... entertainment center... media center/stand... tv stand... etc. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! Sleep well. :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH has come home steaming drunk which I always find hilarious bc he's like a 6 ft 4 rag doll.
> 
> Planning on playing with your very own 6/4" ragdoll this evening :winkwink:Click to expand...

My apologies to my neighbours ... think that was a loud one


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH has come home steaming drunk which I always find hilarious bc he's like a 6 ft 4 rag doll.
> 
> Planning on playing with your very own 6/4" ragdoll this evening :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies to my neighbours ... think that was a loud oneClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:howdy: turtles! What a lazy Sunday this has been for me! Never got out of my pj's today :blush: so unlike me! Bought a ton of things online, but I still have a bit more to get. I will not do this again next year! Doing all this last minute shopping is stressful and is taking the fun out of the holiday! 

Naughty sarah! We must come up with an alter ego for u now! :haha: 
Nice entertainment stand Molly! :thumbup: and as for your sore bb, pardon me saying so, but I hope it gets way worse! :haha: u know what I mean tho :flower:
I hope trini and kit_cat and ging are resting well right about now. 
I think I will try to wrap at least one gift I bought yesterday. One of my internet purchases has already shipped! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :howdy: turtles! What a lazy Sunday this has been for me! Never got out of my pj's today :blush: so unlike me! Bought a ton of things online, but I still have a bit more to get. I will not do this again next year! Doing all this last minute shopping is stressful and is taking the fun out of the holiday!
> 
> Naughty sarah! We must come up with an alter ego for u now! :haha:
> Nice entertainment stand Molly! :thumbup: and as for your sore bb, pardon me saying so, but I hope it gets way worse! :haha: u know what I mean tho :flower:
> I hope trini and kit_cat and ging are resting well right about now.
> I think I will try to wrap at least one gift I bought yesterday. One of my internet purchases has already shipped! :happydance:

Yay for semi-productive, fully lazy Sundays! :happydance: :haha: I never left the house today... felt rather nice. Did some :laundry: :dishes: and both of the blankets are now half done. :thumbup: I think I will wrap some of the Santa gifts tonight... maybe... I am currently munching on chips and salsa waiting for my OH's game to be over so we can watch a few episodes of our latest series addiction. :blush: 

It's very odd about the bubbies... the soreness comes and goes but that one boob is still bigger than the other. :-k Not sure how I feel about that if it turns out I'm not pregnant. :shrug: 

I hope your packages arrive... and on time too! I am upset that our parcel box was lost in the post. It had the other half of one of the girls' gifts in it. :growlmad: I am surprised at myself that I have a some more pressies to buy as I started my shopping in September and I'm normally very good about it. Aw well. Oh my, this is turning out to be quite a novel!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo it's just me, my tea, and the tumbleweedhttps://oldcoyote.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/tumbleweed_004.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Ladies:coffee::flower:

Now before I have a read through I need to ask you all for your support and your eyes.:hugs: I'm scared and alone at an imminent O I believe. I have no IC's left and my stoooopid CBFM has left me up sh!t creek without a paddle. It didn't ask for a munchie bar this morning, just threw a low in my face and stormed off refusing to take a look. So I wee'd with much angry emotion on a posh cbfm stick:growlmad:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/pipi.gif

And I think it's looking pretty peak, at least they looked like that last time when my cbfm gave me a peak:shrug: I can't believe it's abandonned me on my O or pre O day:dohh::dohh::dohh:

If I send pic will you ladies look? No temp shift today, so I haven't O'd yet...Oh yes, on the cbfm sticks the estrogen line on the left gets lighter and the LH on the right gets darker to indicate a peak...And I've had a fair bit of EWCM. And we dtd last night:winkwink:

Thanks all:flower::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's the test, and again above yesterday's for comparison's sake...
 



Attached Files:







009-1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 0









010-1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> good evening biatchez!
> 
> How are we all? I'm alright. Been to the Carol service at the church I used to attend before I chose a life of sin & turtles. Had some mulled wine. That $hit is VILE! Tastes like a glade plug-in in some nasty hot juice. Ralph. In attendance was a jobless, homeless druggie ... 20 weeks pregnant. Poor her .. But seriously, God, why her?! Wah wah poor little unpregnant me etc.

:rofl: Good to see you back on form sarachka:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*Hollz,* good morning my sweet.

I am afraid I know NOTHING about CBFMs and their wee sticks. I really wish I could give you some feedback. 

I slept like crap last night, I don't know why. We both did. Only one more week to get through at work and then TEN DAYS OFF. ho my goodness, https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0192.gif I can't wait.

What do you have planned today Holly? Some lab time this morning?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was quite impressed by the term "media stand" too Kit:winkwink: We've got our TV on an old crate, DH is into rustic stuff like that and I don't care what the TV sits on, doesn't change the fact that it's all eurotrash sh!t that comes out of it:shrug:
Your media stand is very smart *Molly*:thumbup: And you do seem to have a few symptoms going on there, no?

Sorry I missed you last night *Trinitymom*, I was being Coco the sexy vixen :sex: You must send a pic of the bat when you get an incy moment! Fx'ed no premature :baby: for you this week!

Today I am going to finish my pigs and my wrapping...and devise a way of getting more :spermy: out of DH this evening. Maybe I could be "honest" and mention the O word? While casually flicking through my diary with no knickers on- "Now there's a surprise, I seem to be close to ovulation, goodness time flies, I really hadn't noticed, it must have slipped my mind in all the Christmas rush- maybe we should have a little :sex: tonight darling?"


----------



## HollyMonkey

morning Sarachka:flower: Yeah Crunchie needs to look at my sticks!! She has cbfm issues


----------



## HollyMonkey

Our media stand:haha:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I have an idea for my etsy russian doll fabric, I'm going to make a decorative 'garland' for Hollinka's room with it, in the spirit of this sort of thing, but different..padded spheres I think I'll make rather than flat cirles, so they're like giant beads, but spaced out a bit and on ribbon...https://www.giverslog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/1-pretty-garland.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

oooh I love it, that's an awesome idea.

You should start selling on Etsy, you'd be awesome at it with your crafts and puppets etc.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I might treat myself to some chemist opks today with the Xmas money my nan sent me:growlmad:...don't want to think my BD'ing is any good if I'm having an annovulatory month...

LO is calling me for her breakfast:munch: 

Seee you later lovelies:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly - I love you media stand! I knew what it was by the powers of deduction! An entertainment stand would have been easier to guess. It's beautiful by the way! 

:hi: sarachka! Yay! For time off work... :happydance: :dance: I'm feeling so festive it's untrue I think it's since we're nearly done with the shopping, just got to find £20 for our nephews who like to spend money and we have all the others presents (adam has 3 nephews and 3 nieces and I have a niece too - it's a dear do)... 

UPDATE my spotting made it to a pad that I put on last night but ONLY JUST and is now brown therefore it tips the scales in favour of IB (it's every colour but red) but i'm still not getting my hopes up (except I am) [/I]... 

:hi: holly - I bought my sacred digi's with money off my Nan - when I tell her I am preggo at some point - I will tell her that she facilitated it! 

I am cautiously excited to test definitely not doing it on a sacred day going to test Wednesday and Thursday, after all if this is IB I should be getting a positive/negative (reliable) result by Thursday, should I not?

:hi: kit! Glad you sorted your paperwork out very satisfying when you actually do something that's been burning for a long time! 

Newbie, your day yesterday sounded amazing - I really can't wait until we have our own house for me to sit in my pyjamas in and internet shop :thumbup:

:hi: addie - hope your family thing is going well for you and that little bump of yours is safe :flower:

:hi: trinity hope that you succesfully finish your shopping I don't know what it is like over there but over here trying to do all of your christmas shopping in christmas week would result in early dementia and/or death!

:hi: everyone else. Crunchie I hope you enjoyed your 'empty' sex :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Nan for the digital opks you just bought me for Christmas:thumbup: At least I wont be staring at lines all day now :wohoo: Just worrying about how I can extract :spermy: from what will be a very tired, snow-travel stressed DH this evening, I think I'm going to have to be honest and tell him I'm O-ing :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo hope it is IB Jayniebabe :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> hi hunni's i am testin xmas eve wit oh woohooo getting excited xxxx

:hi: want2bamum, did you only have that lil bleed then? Bet it's killing you waiting 4 more days are you not tempted? hehe !!:dust:for your:test::thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH has come home steaming drunk which I always find hilarious bc he's like a 6 ft 4 rag doll.
> 
> Planning on playing with your very own 6/4" ragdoll this evening :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies to my neighbours ... think that was a loud oneClick to expand...

:blush:so you had your wicked and noisey :sex:,:dust: for your test soon, does your oh think he is some kinda porn star when drunk lol mine does sometimes!!!:blush:



HollyMonkey said:


> Here's the test, and again above yesterday's for comparison's sake...

:thumbup:it's looking close Bethany, get:sex:catch some xmas:spermy:,:dust:for your next :test::happydance:




HollyMonkey said:


> Our media stand:haha:

Wow that is rustic !!!:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh i have a Blueberry !!! IM soo excited for my beanies 1st scan tomorrow can't wait, im very tired today had this rotton cold since i peed on a stick on got my BFP its driving me mad;-(, also developed a nasty tickly cough too last night which woke me up at midnight then nearly every half hr and our neighbours have just had a new baby and woke me every 2 and half hours too not that i wont enjoy my baby waking me up but not 9mths before by someone elses and a rotton illness!

On the news this morning over here pregnant ladies are been advised to have the flu jab do you think i should ring and book in ? How about you KIT are you having it? A lady is seriously ill with swine flu who is expecting dont wanna end up like that.
Molly those symptoms are fab i know your pretending there not but they are right girls??

Jaynie i envy you with the completion near on your xmas shopping i have lots to get done and working till 1pm on xmas eve!!


----------



## new mummy2010

oh and is it safe to take a honey & lemon tickly cough mixture anyone..............?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh i have a Blueberry !!! IM soo excited for my beanies 1st scan tomorrow can't wait, im very tired today had this rotton cold since i peed on a stick on got my BFP its driving me mad;-(, also developed a nasty tickly cough too last night which woke me up at midnight then nearly every half hr and our neighbours have just had a new baby and woke me every 2 and half hours too not that i wont enjoy my baby waking me up but not 9mths before by someone elses and a rotton illness!
> 
> On the news this morning over here pregnant ladies are been advised to have the flu jab do you think i should ring and book in ? How about you KIT are you having it? A lady is seriously ill with swine flu who is expecting dont wanna end up like that.
> Molly those symptoms are fab i know your pretending there not but they are right girls??
> 
> Jaynie i envy you with the completion near on your xmas shopping i have lots to get done and working till 1pm on xmas eve!!

When I first read that I thought you meant a kind of phone, the new version of the Blackberry or something! Woohoo for the blueberry status!

When I was pregnant with LO it was the big hoo hah 1st time round about swine flu- I had the jab at about 32 weeks I think, after much deliberation, and my best friend in the UK did too. But lots of ladies I know didn't. The hospital following my pregnancy advised me to since they had seen some nasty cases of swine flu in pregnant women, but I think you need to wait until bubba's a bit bigger? And you need the jab without adjuvent (don't know the word in English!) so as not to cause any risk to the baby


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> oh and is it safe to take a honey & lemon tickly cough mixture anyone..............?

I'm sure it's absolutely fine, but I personally would just take the homemade hot honey and lemon drink version...


----------



## firstbaby25

I do too Holly - i'm fantasizing about how a 9 month break from :witch: would be good! I'm currently trying to not go to the loo too often to check the situation - I WILL train myself to be not affected by TTC!

Jesus you were quick getting them OPK's are they from a local supermarket? You dtd last night right? That is still some viable :spermy: knocking about in there waiting to fertilise an egg, I agree that one more :sex: tonight would be good :)


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh i have a Blueberry !!! IM soo excited for my beanies 1st scan tomorrow can't wait, im very tired today had this rotton cold since i peed on a stick on got my BFP its driving me mad;-(, also developed a nasty tickly cough too last night which woke me up at midnight then nearly every half hr and our neighbours have just had a new baby and woke me every 2 and half hours too not that i wont enjoy my baby waking me up but not 9mths before by someone elses and a rotton illness!
> 
> On the news this morning over here pregnant ladies are been advised to have the flu jab do you think i should ring and book in ? How about you KIT are you having it? A lady is seriously ill with swine flu who is expecting dont wanna end up like that.
> Molly those symptoms are fab i know your pretending there not but they are right girls??
> 
> Jaynie i envy you with the completion near on your xmas shopping i have lots to get done and working till 1pm on xmas eve!!
> 
> When I first read that I thought you meant a kind of phone, the new version of the Blackberry or something! Woohoo for the blueberry status!
> 
> When I was pregnant with LO it was the big hoo hah 1st time round about swine flu- I had the jab at about 32 weeks I think, after much deliberation, and my best friend in the UK did too. But lots of ladies I know didn't. The hospital following my pregnancy advised me to since they had seen some nasty cases of swine flu in pregnant women, but I think you need to wait until bubba's a bit bigger? And you need the jab without adjuvent (don't know the word in English!) so as not to cause any risk to the babyClick to expand...

LOL you make me chuckle !! Thanks Bethany im at my first midwife app tomorrow too at 2.30pm so will ask her advice too i think the british madia just likes to scare monger you into these things !!




HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh and is it safe to take a honey & lemon tickly cough mixture anyone..............?
> 
> I'm sure it's absolutely fine, but I personally would just take the homemade hot honey and lemon drink version...Click to expand...

I was thinking the same, im going to make some when home this evening ,well off to worky now waiting for car to defrost!! Then a day of xmas parties with the lo's at work yay!!!
Will try check in on my lunch hr bye for now


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I do too Holly - i'm fantasizing about how a 9 month break from :witch: would be good! I'm currently trying to not go to the loo too often to check the situation - I WILL train myself to be not affected by TTC!
> 
> Jesus you were quick getting them OPK's are they from a local supermarket? You dtd last night right? That is still some viable :spermy: knocking about in there waiting to fertilise an egg, I agree that one more :sex: tonight would be good :)

I live next door to the village chemist! Thick snow is falling, so I can't buy much else besides chemist things today!

(I just phoned DH at work to tell him the snow's come back, so he leaves early...typical if he's stuck in snow for 10hrs tonight of all nights!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here Jaynie, on the 1st pic looking right from outside our gate, see the green cross sign? My very local chemist!! The second pic is from over the road, you can see part of our house on the right, the chemist, and the very handy letter box opposite our house!!
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









014.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! You do live close to the chemist don't you! Congratulations, today that saved you the cycle after all your NMA...

I am having a bout of NMA spotting made it to the pad brown cm in there (I cracked and checked)... No cramps though, if I am still spotting tomorrow I am treating it as officially BAD... It was pink yesterday and brown today so I am assuming it's the same 'lot' of blood. I'm slightly concerned that in all my (2) months ttc I have had this mysterious spotting. Like, why have I NEVER had it before... What can it be?

Hope everyone else feels really festive :) I am a bit down about the spotting but slightly excited for Christmas bump or no bump :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH has come home steaming drunk which I always find hilarious bc he's like a 6 ft 4 rag doll.
> 
> Planning on playing with your very own 6/4" ragdoll this evening :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies to my neighbours ... think that was a loud oneClick to expand...

Well they can't say you don't give them something to talk about :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooo it's just me, my tea, and the tumbleweedhttps://oldcoyote.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/tumbleweed_004.jpg

You're always up and active just that smidge before everyone else!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Here's the test, and again above yesterday's for comparison's sake...

Am I right in thinking the pic on the left is this morning's "angry" wee? If so, and if your deductions are correct re what the strength of those lines means (and I'm sure they are) then you are definitely in for an O my dear!! :happydance: I am so disappointed that your CBFM has let you down so badly and I think you ought to have a stern word with it regarding it's shocking untruths!! :shock: Threaten it with redundancy! :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Our media stand:haha:

:haha: Love it! My media stand is invisible....beat that! (TV is mounted on the wall and DVD player etc on shelves below :winkwink:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Nan for the digital opks you just bought me for Christmas:thumbup: At least I wont be staring at lines all day now :wohoo: Just worrying about how I can extract :spermy: from what will be a very tired, snow-travel stressed DH this evening, I think I'm going to have to be honest and tell him I'm O-ing :shrug:

YAY!! :wohoo: I'm sure you'll think of something to lure OH into the boudoir :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh i have a Blueberry !!! IM soo excited for my beanies 1st scan tomorrow can't wait, im very tired today had this rotton cold since i peed on a stick on got my BFP its driving me mad;-(, also developed a nasty tickly cough too last night which woke me up at midnight then nearly every half hr and our neighbours have just had a new baby and woke me every 2 and half hours too not that i wont enjoy my baby waking me up but not 9mths before by someone elses and a rotton illness!
> 
> On the news this morning over here pregnant ladies are been advised to have the flu jab do you think i should ring and book in ? How about you KIT are you having it? A lady is seriously ill with swine flu who is expecting dont wanna end up like that.
> Molly those symptoms are fab i know your pretending there not but they are right girls??
> 
> Jaynie i envy you with the completion near on your xmas shopping i have lots to get done and working till 1pm on xmas eve!!


:hi: newmummy

Regarding the flu jab...I'm undecided about that. I know there's a lot of media hype about it right now but that in itself puts me off (am contrary old bugger!) I think I too will have a chat with the MW and see what she reckons to the whole thing.:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I do too Holly - i'm fantasizing about how a 9 month break from :witch: would be good! I'm currently trying to not go to the loo too often to check the situation - I WILL train myself to be not affected by TTC!
> 
> Jesus you were quick getting them OPK's are they from a local supermarket? You dtd last night right? That is still some viable :spermy: knocking about in there waiting to fertilise an egg, I agree that one more :sex: tonight would be good :)

It really does seem to be IB...but I'm still a bit cagey on your behalf because your body was a bit tricky with you last month where this was concerned :wacko: It's a puzzle :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Here Jaynie, on the 1st pic looking right from outside our gate, see the green cross sign? My very local chemist!! The second pic is from over the road, you can see part of our house on the right, the chemist, and the very handy letter box opposite our house!!

More lovely pics Holly....looks idyllic. And yes, that is a seriously convenient chemist and "yellow" post box (seems strange, so used to red :haha:):thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Turtles!!! :hi:

I'm so very sorry that I've been neglecting u all! I've been a busy busy bee getting ready for Xmas! :flower:

Hope everyone is ok? 

And congrats to New Mummy on your blueberry! :happydance:

I have a pic to post in a sec of my persona monitor yesterday.... 

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok so here is my monitor yesterday morning...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/337886a8.jpg

Don't know if anyone knows about persona monitors but a red light means it's a day that I'm most at risk of getting pregnant happydance: :haha:)... It asked me for a wee stick yesterday morning so I fed it and it gave me the red light... But I'm only on CD 7 and don't usually O until at least CD 17... So how the heck am I at risk of getting preg today?? WTF??! :shrug:

Could it be because it's my first cycle using it and it doesn't know my pattern yet? Or could I seriously be O'ing sometime this week? :dohh:!

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

I've already eaten my lunch. Is that a symptom?

Gotta brave the crowds at lunch and get my sisters vouchers from John Lewis.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Sarachka! 

Glad you enjoyed your lunch... I've come to my friends house to forget about this stupid Ib is it isn't it debacle... Only 4 and a half days left for you. My OH doesn't want to work this week neither. I am now excited for all my pressies and hopefully that :bfp: i'm getting this year from santa :)

Kit thanks for your post chicklen! It is looking awfully like an IB but you are right, after last month, to approach with caution! I think maybe I had conceived last cycle but it wasn't very sticky?? Maybe this time I have more of a chance, I hope so... When should I :test: ladies?? 

:hi: moomin! Hope you are ok chicklen... Maybe, like Holly, you weed with too much emotion? Is this the case? I don't know anything about fertility monitors :nope:... Sorry, good to hear from you anyway...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Moomin I don't know about the persona monitors, sorry:shrug: 

I hate ttc, it makes me bitter and twisted:evil: DH just phoned to say hi before going to a lunch, and of course I wished him bon appetit but inside was thinking "what a waste of valuable ovulatory time, you could just have a quick sandwich and come home and sperminate me" (very useful that verb of yours sarachka, thankyou)

Ho hum. I had mackeral for lunch:boat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I do too Holly - i'm fantasizing about how a 9 month break from :witch: would be good! I'm currently trying to not go to the loo too often to check the situation - I WILL train myself to be not affected by TTC!
> 
> Jesus you were quick getting them OPK's are they from a local supermarket? You dtd last night right? That is still some viable :spermy: knocking about in there waiting to fertilise an egg, I agree that one more :sex: tonight would be good :)
> 
> It really does seem to be IB...but I'm still a bit cagey on your behalf because your body was a bit tricky with you last month where this was concerned :wacko: It's a puzzle :shrug:Click to expand...

That's the thing Jaynie, didn't you have that last month too around 8dpo? I guess you could be right that it was a beanie that hadn't stuck, but so hard to know:shrug: If you're NOT pregnant this time it might be a progesterone thing, but let's just eat :dust: for now and worry about that later:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oooo I have a special post to prepare.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

ooo no not yet, misread my numbers:dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ! 

Firstly moomin I am very jealous of that fancy looking monitor ??? Perhaps it lies like our cbfm ??? I thought it was just mine but Hollymonkeys also fibs ! 

Jaynie I did enjoy empty sex but oh was very confused and was like .... What about the monitor ? So I said screw the monitor it lies 

Also
Also also .... I have lots of ewcm and my boobs hurt ... Do u think I migh o early ??? I would have to confirm with about 10 opks later ....But could this reallllllly happen ? Moomin maybe I have become in tune with the turtles and o early ????


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Nan for the digital opks you just bought me for Christmas:thumbup: At least I wont be staring at lines all day now :wohoo: Just worrying about how I can extract :spermy: from what will be a very tired, snow-travel stressed DH this evening, I think I'm going to have to be honest and tell him I'm O-ing :shrug:

Helllooooooooooo good looking


----------



## firstbaby25

oooo... I need a special post (or not)... I get you with the ttc Holly, my OH didn't want to dtd on o day and I said to him, 'if I don't get pregnant this month we dtd whenever I say!' ahahahhahahahhaha...

Yes Holly that's what I think I will see this month and next how long my LP is and then go if I have an issue it's very strange because before ttc this didn't happen... I think I would know if it did too... I don't spot at O or anything I dunno!!!! I HATE TTC...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Crunchie! 

Glad you enjoyed it :thumbup: 

I'm in turmoil today :cry: it's just VERY hard this TTC banter... Have you read about my bleeding? Mid cycle for TWO cycles... I'd find it very hard to believe if you haven't seen me ranting on about it here...


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE, this one's for you

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_lcm4vc6qbN1qd6hudo1_500.gif

Awww just joking, trying to make you smile a bit. OH hasn't nicked you with his nails or something has he? Or maybe something to do with the EPO? I'm sorry, you're usually so full of PMA. But you can join my negative pity party anytime x


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie I had mid cycle bleeding last cycle so I think it does happen ? If u don't mind me asking but do you have sometimes have "rough" loving ? I think that can be a cause ! 

I have just starting having reflexology and she told me it can be a hormone imbalance ???

X


----------



## firstbaby25

well I don't think it's rough sex we literally have a week off after the ferile periods so the last time we had sex was a week ago... We are boring but I like to snuggle sometimes and we live with the OH's parents so is an effort to dtd when we are ovulating never mind when we aren't!! 

So ruling out the sex it could be EPO (I stopped that on O day though) and also a hormone issue, who's timing would be impeccable for TTC! Saying that it probably is as me and the OH would have no luck if it weren't for bad luck!! If i'm not pregnant this cycle i'm going to monitor the next cycle and if it happens again i'm going to see a squib! 

:rofl: sarachka I do need to chill out with it because fact is, I have to wait END OF... It's not continued and when I did another check (i'm weak) there was pretty much NONE there... This is a good thing isn't it?? Seriously though ladies when would you :test: if you were me... I have only 2 IC's and sacred digi's so can only do 2 more HPT's this year... Bare that in mind when you advise me of when to test...


----------



## firstbaby25

just a random fact as well Sarachka (felt the need to share)... I HATE nails on boys... He bites them so I am lucky but if he didn't I would clip them I am sure of it...


----------



## Sarachka

Ew yeah nails on men are NOT acceptable. Repulsive.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> JAYNIE, this one's for you
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_lcm4vc6qbN1qd6hudo1_500.gif
> 
> Awww just joking, trying to make you smile a bit. OH hasn't nicked you with his nails or something has he? Or maybe something to do with the EPO? I'm sorry, you're usually so full of PMA. But you can join my negative pity party anytime x

I think this is going to be my DH this evening when he gets home from work


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> well I don't think it's rough sex we literally have a week off after the ferile periods so the last time we had sex was a week ago... We are boring but I like to snuggle sometimes and we live with the OH's parents so is an effort to dtd when we are ovulating never mind when we aren't!!
> 
> So ruling out the sex it could be EPO (I stopped that on O day though) and also a hormone issue, who's timing would be impeccable for TTC! Saying that it probably is as me and the OH would have no luck if it weren't for bad luck!! If i'm not pregnant this cycle i'm going to monitor the next cycle and if it happens again i'm going to see a squib!
> 
> :rofl: sarachka I do need to chill out with it because fact is, I have to wait END OF... It's not continued and when I did another check (i'm weak) there was pretty much NONE there... This is a good thing isn't it?? Seriously though ladies when would you :test: if you were me... I have only 2 IC's and sacred digi's so can only do 2 more HPT's this year... Bare that in mind when you advise me of when to test...

Given your supplies I wouldn't test before 10dpo m'self :flower:
I had midcycle bleeding and had some magic pills for it, but I also had it and was pregnant once, so who knows:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> just a random fact as well Sarachka (felt the need to share)... I HATE nails on boys... He bites them so I am lucky but if he didn't I would clip them I am sure of it...

my DH is a massive nail biter too! Look at these tiny monkeyshttps://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/09/images/060901-monkeys-photo_big.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

oh my Holly!! That is tomorrow for me jeeeez... :wohoo: I might wait til the day after if I can resist... I'm worried about seeing STN :thumbup:

:rofl: at what your poor DH is going to get when he comes home! LOL... A crazy TTC obsessed lady!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> JAYNIE, this one's for you
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_lcm4vc6qbN1qd6hudo1_500.gif
> 
> Awww just joking, trying to make you smile a bit. OH hasn't nicked you with his nails or something has he? Or maybe something to do with the EPO? I'm sorry, you're usually so full of PMA. But you can join my negative pity party anytime x
> 
> I think this is going to be my DH this evening when he gets home from workClick to expand...

:rofl: An O'ing girl has to do what an O'ing girl has to do! Has he made it through the snow?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ew yeah nails on men are NOT acceptable. Repulsive.

I work with a man who has some sort of fungal finger nail thing going on and not only are his finger nails as tough and ridged as rhino horns, but they are really quite long too - eugh :sick: I can't stop looking at them sometimes even though they make me want to hurl :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> well I don't think it's rough sex we literally have a week off after the ferile periods so the last time we had sex was a week ago... We are boring but I like to snuggle sometimes and we live with the OH's parents so is an effort to dtd when we are ovulating never mind when we aren't!!
> 
> So ruling out the sex it could be EPO (I stopped that on O day though) and also a hormone issue, who's timing would be impeccable for TTC! Saying that it probably is as me and the OH would have no luck if it weren't for bad luck!! If i'm not pregnant this cycle i'm going to monitor the next cycle and if it happens again i'm going to see a squib!
> 
> :rofl: sarachka I do need to chill out with it because fact is, I have to wait END OF... It's not continued and when I did another check (i'm weak) there was pretty much NONE there... This is a good thing isn't it?? Seriously though ladies when would you :test: if you were me... I have only 2 IC's and sacred digi's so can only do 2 more HPT's this year... Bare that in mind when you advise me of when to test...
> 
> Given your supplies I wouldn't test before 10dpo m'self :flower:
> I had midcycle bleeding and had some magic pills for it, but I also had it and was pregnant once, so who knows:shrug:Click to expand...

I agree...10DPO is the DPO of choice for testing (particularly when HPTs are limited :thumbup:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> oh my Holly!! That is tomorrow for me jeeeez... :wohoo: I might wait til the day after if I can resist... I'm worried about seeing STN :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: at what your poor DH is going to get when he comes home! LOL... A crazy TTC obsessed lady!

I sent DH an email to the effect of just tonight and tomorrow night for the whole month and I'll do all the work:blush: I thought I'd better be honest(ish) otherwise I know there's _no chance_ on a monday evening of anything spontaneous. 
I hate waiting to O, I hate O and I hate the 2ww:growlmad: I think after this cycle I need a break round:nope: 
I can't settle to anything today, I feel I have reduced myself totally to the status of a reproductive animal:bunny: maybe I'll feel better after spermination:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Jaynie - I am getting really excited for you!! :happydance: This spotting sounds like perfect conditions for IB, especially for the dpo u are at. Fx'ed tightly for you my dear. I have a sneaky suspicion that u will be using that sacred digi very soon!! I'd test thursday if i were u

Holly - that smiley face is so gorgeous! I must admit u were making me nervous with all that anovulatory talk, so I was so relieved when i saw that post :hugs: Oh and great minds (or lonney ones) think alike b/c i was thinking the blueberry was a phone too! :haha:

Moomin I'd bd today just to make sure.

Good luck with your 1st scan tomorrow new mummy! We will be here eagerly waiting on an update from u :thumbup: 

:hi: crunchie! :hi: Kit_cat! u too sarachka :hi: u are so funny with your images :haha:


Jaynie your post just made me realize that I, as well, will know by the end of the week whether I am pg or not (heart suddenly starts racing). I haven't had any symptoms this time tho besides that brief spell of dizziness and nausea on Saturday. I don't really feel pregnant either. My temps have been pretty steady this cycle surprisingly tho. usually it's all peaks and valleys and by this dpo I've had at least on huge dip, but so far it's been pretty constant. :thumbup: I am trying not to let the new pattern get me excited, but I will be watching over the next few days for a possible implantation dip or my temp to rise at least a little bit after 8 or 9dpo.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> JAYNIE, this one's for you
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_lcm4vc6qbN1qd6hudo1_500.gif
> 
> Awww just joking, trying to make you smile a bit. OH hasn't nicked you with his nails or something has he? Or maybe something to do with the EPO? I'm sorry, you're usually so full of PMA. But you can join my negative pity party anytime x
> 
> I think this is going to be my DH this evening when he gets home from workClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: An O'ing girl has to do what an O'ing girl has to do! Has he made it through the snow?Click to expand...

yep and the snow seems to be melting, fx'd he gets home early[-o&lt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Jaynie - I am getting really excited for you!! :happydance: This spotting sounds like perfect conditions for IB, especially for the dpo u are at. Fx'ed tightly for you my dear. I have a sneaky suspicion that u will be using that sacred digi very soon!! I'd test thursday if i were u
> 
> Holly - that smiley face is so gorgeous! I must admit u were making me nervous with all that anovulatory talk, so I was so relieved when i saw that post :hugs: Oh and great minds (or lonney ones) think alike b/c i was thinking the blueberry was a phone too! :haha:
> 
> Moomin I'd bd today just to make sure.
> 
> Good luck with your 1st scan tomorrow new mummy! We will be here eagerly waiting on an update from u :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: crunchie! :hi: Kit_cat! u too sarachka :hi: u are so funny with your images :haha:
> 
> 
> Jaynie your post just made me realize that I, as well, will know by the end of the week whether I am pg or not (heart suddenly starts racing). I haven't had any symptoms this time tho besides that brief spell of dizziness and nausea on Saturday. I don't really feel pregnant either. My temps have been pretty steady this cycle surprisingly tho. usually it's all peaks and valleys and by this dpo I've had at least on huge dip, but so far it's been pretty constant. :thumbup: I am trying not to let the new pattern get me excited, but I will be watching over the next few days for a possible implantation dip or my temp to rise at least a little bit after 8 or 9dpo.

Just peeked at your temps, they _are_ looking good:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I had a peak and I don't know what charts are supposed to look like! Yours does look good though, I also will be needing all your help when I start charting cycle after next (unless there's a place I can go to read all about charts) though I might start next cycle but just randomly in the middle of the month so I can get the hang of it... I hope and pray that I don't need to buy a thermometer! 

Thanks newbie I like your PMA! It's picked me up a bit, at the end of the day I have to wait and find out what it is... I hope hope hope that I am cooking a Baby Berry (Adam's surname)... I can only remain positive and hope for the best! Can't I? 
Glad you are well, LOVED your catch up with us :) I miss you all when you have to work, feed your LO's, service your OH's, christmas shop etc etc...


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie - I am getting really excited for you!! :happydance: This spotting sounds like perfect conditions for IB, especially for the dpo u are at. Fx'ed tightly for you my dear. I have a sneaky suspicion that u will be using that sacred digi very soon!! I'd test thursday if i were u
> 
> Holly - that smiley face is so gorgeous! I must admit u were making me nervous with all that anovulatory talk, so I was so relieved when i saw that post :hugs: Oh and great minds (or lonney ones) think alike b/c i was thinking the blueberry was a phone too! :haha:
> 
> Moomin I'd bd today just to make sure.
> 
> Good luck with your 1st scan tomorrow new mummy! We will be here eagerly waiting on an update from u :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: crunchie! :hi: Kit_cat! u too sarachka :hi: u are so funny with your images :haha:
> 
> 
> Jaynie your post just made me realize that I, as well, will know by the end of the week whether I am pg or not (heart suddenly starts racing). I haven't had any symptoms this time tho besides that brief spell of dizziness and nausea on Saturday. I don't really feel pregnant either. My temps have been pretty steady this cycle surprisingly tho. usually it's all peaks and valleys and by this dpo I've had at least on huge dip, but so far it's been pretty constant. :thumbup: I am trying not to let the new pattern get me excited, but I will be watching over the next few days for a possible implantation dip or my temp to rise at least a little bit after 8 or 9dpo.
> 
> Just peeked at your temps, they _are_ looking good:thumbup:Click to expand...

i really hope that don't start getting all erratic like they are notorious for! hope OH gets home soon! let the spermination begin! Holly needs a playmate


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> oh my Holly!! That is tomorrow for me jeeeez... :wohoo: I might wait til the day after if I can resist... I'm worried about seeing STN :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: at what your poor DH is going to get when he comes home! LOL... A crazy TTC obsessed lady!
> 
> I sent DH an email to the effect of just tonight and tomorrow night for the whole month and I'll do all the work:blush: I thought I'd better be honest(ish) otherwise I know there's _no chance_ on a monday evening of anything spontaneous.
> I hate waiting to O, I hate O and I hate the 2ww:growlmad: I think after this cycle I need a break round:nope:
> I can't settle to anything today, I feel I have reduced myself totally to the status of a reproductive animal:bunny: maybe I'll feel better after spermination:shrug:Click to expand...

:hi: thought this was hilarious! I have ot book my OH in it would be impossible otherwise we are not the loved up pair we used to be. I have to hint like 'i'm ovulating' (not much of a 'hint' huh?) did you accompany it with and 'i'm sorry - i know i am ttc obsessed, you just don't know what this is like!'??


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I had a peak and I don't know what charts are supposed to look like! Yours does look good though, I also will be needing all your help when I start charting cycle after next (unless there's a place I can go to read all about charts) though I might start next cycle but just randomly in the middle of the month so I can get the hang of it... I hope and pray that I don't need to buy a thermometer!
> 
> Thanks newbie I like your PMA! It's picked me up a bit, at the end of the day I have to wait and find out what it is... I hope hope hope that I am cooking a Baby Berry (Adam's surname)... I can only remain positive and hope for the best! Can't I?
> Glad you are well, LOVED your catch up with us :) I miss you all when you have to work, feed your LO's, service your OH's, christmas shop etc etc...

Well right backatcha Mrs...don't you think you're missed when you're off on your trips to nans or the Trafford centre?? :flower: 
I love this when I'm "working from home"....believe it or not, I get so much more done from home than the office even though I BnB while I work from home but NEVER at work? Go figure :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

yeah that does seem odd... I think it must be the comfort of your own home the freedom to work at your pace and no one watching and believe it or not people at work don't want to work, so will distract with the smallest of small talk, lunch is a bigger affair when you are in the office (i used to do opposing weeks at home, in london, at home, in london... I found I was better at home too despite using facebook and personal emails there to while some time away)...

Jeez thanks Kit... :blush: we'll end up in bed next like Holly and Crunchie. Be careful it's a very sexy thread this one...


----------



## kit_cat

Right my lovelies...I have two random requests/questions today...

NO1 For those turtles who have LO's already....did any of you have hideous itchyness on your body while pregnant? I'm trying to fathom out whether or not the fact that every single night, particularly in bed, I scratch my lower legs until they actually bleed sometimes :nope: is pregnancy related or do I have beasties :shock: My OH is just about demented with the scraping noises every night :blush: Apparently me clawing at myself just isn't sexy??? Who knew? :haha:

NO2 Calling all ye talented turtles (of which there are many on here)....I have this sudden urge to make (from scratch) a Christmas cake. A nice one....with cherries in and all. Has anyone got such a tried and tested recipe? One that's fail safe on account of my ability to burn water. I would love to surprise OH (and myself for that matter) and make something along these lines.....anyone any suggestions? It can be a variation on the traditional...I don't mind. Even a "Frankencake" would do?:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> yeah that does seem odd... I think it must be the comfort of your own home the freedom to work at your pace and no one watching and believe it or not people at work don't want to work, so will distract with the smallest of small talk, lunch is a bigger affair when you are in the office (i used to do opposing weeks at home, in london, at home, in london... I found I was better at home too despite using facebook and personal emails there to while some time away)...
> 
> Jeez thanks Kit... :blush: we'll end up in bed next like Holly and Crunchie. Be careful it's a very sexy thread this one...

Ooer missus...the damage is already done with me but you'd better watch out....you might end up with a Kit love-child and then where would you be? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

can't speak from personal experience, but my friend that gave birth a few wks ago had a terrible case of the itchies, but she was further along in the pregnancy than u are. Maybe mid to late 2nd trimester? she thought she caught a rash, but, being that it was her first LO as well, she had no idea body was just stretching for the :baby: And the marks she mistook for a rash were really stretch marks! :haha: Maybe u can try a special cream for expecting moms, see if that soothes u any


----------



## emandi

:hi: everyone :flower:.


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles :hi:

I am twingy today and a little freaked out. We're not meant to be trying this month but I realised that I molested poor DH at around O if I Oed - not temping or using opk's or anything this month. I don't regret jumping his bones tho :blush: and I'm staring at the HUGE bunch of gladiolis I got from him the next day :flower:

Waiting for my bat baby to arrive. Not quite a :baby: but I am so broody it will have to do :haha:

Holly, I love the pics of your home. Very christmassy and pretty! And :happydance: for your smiley face!
Jaynie I'm with you on the ttc rubbish...I'm fully into it but driven :wacko: by it


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit - i have a friend who itched all the way through and my friend who is here now said her legs 'were well itchy when she was pregnant' if you get itchy hands according to my other friend it can be something bad to do with the liver but anywhere else is ok...

I also know that you have to soak fruit for a while in brandy before making a christmas cake it can be a long process... 

I have more blood type cm on my tissue, trying to not stress but I am. I am worried more about ttc in general NOT this cycle in particular if you know what I mean? There was a teent tiny bit of red blood in there with it, maybe I have to leave my cervix alone and wait I mean I could be pg and apparently your cervix is delicate so I could have now nicked it with the checking... I might just have ot leave it and STOP OBSESSING. I might print your picture Sarachka as a reminder of what I need to do!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> can't speak from personal experience, but my friend that gave birth a few wks ago had a terrible case of the itchies, but she was further along in the pregnancy than u are. Maybe mid to late 2nd trimester? she thought she caught a rash, but, being that it was her first LO as well, she had no idea body was just stretching for the :baby: And the marks she mistook for a rash were really stretch marks! :haha: Maybe u can try a special cream for expecting moms, see if that soothes u any

:hi: newbie and thanks my sweet :flower: As you say, this could be nothing to do with being pregnant but it drives me up the wall and I never had it before :growlmad: Ooh, I sincerely hope I'm not getting lower leg stretch marks, now that would not be pretty :nope: I have heard of itchy stretch marks though :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Right my lovelies...I have two random requests/questions today...
> 
> NO1 For those turtles who have LO's already....did any of you have hideous itchyness on your body while pregnant? I'm trying to fathom out whether or not the fact that every single night, particularly in bed, I scratch my lower legs until they actually bleed sometimes :nope: is pregnancy related or do I have beasties :shock: My OH is just about demented with the scraping noises every night :blush: Apparently me clawing at myself just isn't sexy??? Who knew? :haha:
> 
> NO2 Calling all ye talented turtles (of which there are many on here)....I have this sudden urge to make (from scratch) a Christmas cake.  A nice one....with cherries in and all. Has anyone got such a tried and tested recipe? One that's fail safe on account of my ability to burn water. I would love to surprise OH (and myself for that matter) and make something along these lines.....anyone any suggestions? It can be a variation on the traditional...I don't mind. Even a "Frankencake" would do?:flower:

It's quite common - I had it with my 2nd and 3rd. Here's some info https://www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/preg_itching.html


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: emandi

:hi: Trinity....I so hope you'll post pics of your little bat baby....will be so cute.


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks Trinity for the link....I have been slapping on the moisturiser but still..ITCH!!! At least I know it's not beasties :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Thanks Trinity for the link....I have been slapping on the moisturiser but still..ITCH!!! At least I know it's not beasties :thumbup:

Try Rhus Tox 30C. I know it's available from Holland and Barrett there. Probably also Neals Yard. It's HOmoeopathic (not herbal) so it's safe in pregnancy


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Trinity for the link....I have been slapping on the moisturiser but still..ITCH!!! At least I know it's not beasties :thumbup:
> 
> Try Rhus Tox 30C. I know it's available from Holland and Barrett there. Probably also Neals Yard. It's HOmoropathic (not herbal) so it's safe in pregnancyClick to expand...

Ooo, you are such a mine of information...thanks again:thumbup: (I've written that first one down) 

Also, your twinges....are they "making you wonder" twinges after BDing at O? You may get more than flowers! Would that be ok with you right now? (don't answer if that's too personal :blush:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit - i have a friend who itched all the way through and my friend who is here now said her legs 'were well itchy when she was pregnant' if you get itchy hands according to my other friend it can be something bad to do with the liver but anywhere else is ok...
> 
> I also know that you have to soak fruit for a while in brandy before making a christmas cake it can be a long process...
> 
> I have more blood type cm on my tissue, trying to not stress but I am. I am worried more about ttc in general NOT this cycle in particular if you know what I mean? There was a teent tiny bit of red blood in there with it, maybe I have to leave my cervix alone and wait I mean I could be pg and apparently your cervix is delicate so I could have now nicked it with the checking... I might just have ot leave it and STOP OBSESSING. I might print your picture Sarachka as a reminder of what I need to do!

*jaynie! STEP AWAY FROM THE CERVIX, OKAY?* I read somewhere that blood tinted CM is especially good sign for IB. I will find it for u, but i need u to relax and maintain PMA! that's an order!


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi, trini :howdy: ladies!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Trinity for the link....I have been slapping on the moisturiser but still..ITCH!!! At least I know it's not beasties :thumbup:
> 
> Try Rhus Tox 30C. I know it's available from Holland and Barrett there. Probably also Neals Yard. It's HOmoropathic (not herbal) so it's safe in pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo, you are such a mine of information...thanks again:thumbup: (I've written that first one down)
> 
> Also, your twinges....are they "making you wonder" twinges after BDing at O? You may get more than flowers! Would that be ok with you right now? (don't answer if that's too personal :blush:)Click to expand...

Is ANYTHING too personal on this thread???? :haha:
I'm meant to be having the antibody blood tests next month and not meant to be trying until then. mostly I think I would just be embarrassed (not sure why) about being pregnant the next month after the MC...not that I'd be telling anyone straight away. Also I've been taking painkillers after all the births which wouldn't be that good


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi, trini :howdy: ladies!

:hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Fudge it, I give up. I'm just going to wallow in BnB all day, I already mainly have today anyway, why fight it:shrug:

*Kit* I had dry itchy hips and legs as a very first symptom, then it went away, then the last couple of weeks before she was born my tum was MADLY itchy!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi *Trin*:wave:

Oh and *Kit* my mum got me some oil from the UK- it was called Bio Oil I think. Not a stretch mark, and it soothed the itching later on:flower: Recommend:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit - i have a friend who itched all the way through and my friend who is here now said her legs 'were well itchy when she was pregnant' if you get itchy hands according to my other friend it can be something bad to do with the liver but anywhere else is ok...
> 
> I also know that you have to soak fruit for a while in brandy before making a christmas cake it can be a long process...
> 
> I have more blood type cm on my tissue, trying to not stress but I am. I am worried more about ttc in general NOT this cycle in particular if you know what I mean? There was a teent tiny bit of red blood in there with it, maybe I have to leave my cervix alone and wait I mean I could be pg and apparently your cervix is delicate so I could have now nicked it with the checking... I might just have ot leave it and STOP OBSESSING. I might print your picture Sarachka as a reminder of what I need to do!
> 
> *jaynie! STEP AWAY FROM THE CERVIX, OKAY?* I read somewhere that blood tinted CM is especially good sign for IB. I will find it for u, but i need u to relax and maintain PMA! that's an order!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: find the link for me? Just as an easer? Ha!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Trinity for the link....I have been slapping on the moisturiser but still..ITCH!!! At least I know it's not beasties :thumbup:
> 
> Try Rhus Tox 30C. I know it's available from Holland and Barrett there. Probably also Neals Yard. It's HOmoropathic (not herbal) so it's safe in pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo, you are such a mine of information...thanks again:thumbup: (I've written that first one down)
> 
> Also, your twinges....are they "making you wonder" twinges after BDing at O? You may get more than flowers! Would that be ok with you right now? (don't answer if that's too personal :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> Is ANYTHING too personal on this thread???? :haha:
> I'm meant to be having the antibody blood tests next month and not meant to be trying until then. mostly I think I would just be embarrassed (not sure why) about being pregnant the next month after the MC...not that I'd be telling anyone straight away. Also I've been taking painkillers after all the births which wouldn't be that goodClick to expand...

:rofl: Good point....our discussions are more personal and frank than most of us probably have with our families...at least mine are! I know what you mean about being embarrassed, I was a bit as I got pregnant without AF in between my mc. I felt I'd be judged for not sticking to the wait 1-3months rule before trying again. The MW did ask me how come I was pregnant again so fast :blush: I believe that some things are just meant to be personally :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah Hem

Ladies

I just happened to notice that I was on 499 posts and in keeping with tradition I would like to dedicate this post to.....

Each and every one of my pretty, caring, crazy, chatty TURTLES

You are all amazing and with this post I send you ALL plenty of :dust: whether now or future for your :bfp: and also for sticky babies for those of us that have already achieved this awesome state of pregnancy.

Congratulations

You ALL deserve it!


----------



## newbie_ttc

sorry jaynie, couldn't find that stupid site, but everything i read said IB is usually pinkish or brown, sometimes a bright red spots, but no cramping with it is a good sign


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey *Kit* being a weirdo I took a close up shot of my rash when I was preggo...this is just a day or 2 before the balloon popped :pop: I couldn't even really scratch it because if I did I got heavily kicked or massive Braxton Hicks!!! But it was really spotty and itchy:haha:
 



Attached Files:







tum.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey *Kit* being a weirdo I took a close up shot of my rash when I was preggo...this is just a day or 2 before the balloon popped :pop: I couldn't even really scratch it because if I did I got heavily kicked or massive Braxton Hicks!!! But it was really spotty and itchy:haha:

Now that is one impressive bump! I think what you had is what was mentioned in that link that Trinity posted - PUPP I think. Gawd, that must have driven you :wacko: Glad you didn't have it long. So did you whack lots of Bio oil straight onto the affected areas then?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I wish I could give you cbfm wee sticky advice but as it stands, I am lost in all that talk and holding onto every word you are dropping about what your body is doing. EWCM... very good! :thumbup: Watching your temps...:thumbup: I think you and your cbfm need a small separation... just until you both calm down. :winkwink: I'm glad your nan bought you a digi opk that smiles at you... it's very helpful AND considerate of her. :haha: Also- I thought that New Mummy meant blueberry as in a new-fangled Blackberry as well! :haha:

Me? I don't feel as though they are symptoms, as I've said... it seems too early and they (symptoms) all seem excusable. :shrug: Woke up with another headache this morning. Which was why it took me a little longer than usual to come to you ladies. 

Jaynie- I believe that if you chose to test on Thursday, it has a good chance of registering a positive... though it might be too sweet of you to test on Christmas with us other... *Tinsel Wee Stick Tinklers*. :haha: I just made that up... not sure if it works but I figured we needed a fun name again.:winkwink: Thank you for the group dedication of your 500 post... that was incredible sweet of you! :hugs:

New Mummy- How exciting! Your first scan! Woo! :yipee: 

Crunchie- I believe it's entirely possible that you could O early. Maybe that's why I believe is having :sex: all the time?? :haha:

Kit- I'm not sure about the itching business but I had horrible I mean AWFUL restless leg syndrome when I was preggie with my youngest LO. As well as the insane urge to bake all the time. I only wanted to bake goodies...and I never wanted to eat them. :shrug: I stayed up until 0230 one night/morning making a 3 layer black forest cake COMPLETELY from scratch.... then I sent it with my OH to his work. :dohh: I made so many cookies all the time that the neighborhood children would come by my house after school for some. :haha: I was thankful for it since I wasn't of the mind to eat sweets. Perhaps try cocoa butter on your legs? It is winter... skin is dryer than usual... :shrug: 

Good morning Sarachka, Moomin, Newbie, Trin and anyone else I missed... :wave: 

*LADIES....*

So we all know it's _possible_ to O twice in a month so my question is... how would a cbfm react to that?? Any ideas? Knowledge? I'm so curious. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Phew- I am fully caught up now... only took an hour. :dohh: 
Mmm... :coffee:


----------



## Mollykins

Here's a pic of my belly when I was about 7 months gone... never mind that my face is gone... I had pregnancy mask :(
 



Attached Files:







preggie.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning Molly! :coffee: what's up with these headaches of yours? Possible. dare I say it, symptom??


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I wish I could give you cbfm wee sticky advice but as it stands, I am lost in all that talk and holding onto every word you are dropping about what your body is doing. EWCM... very good! :thumbup: Watching your temps...:thumbup: I think you and your cbfm need a small separation... just until you both calm down. :winkwink: I'm glad your nan bought you a digi opk that smiles at you... it's very helpful AND considerate of her. :haha: Also- I thought that New Mummy meant blueberry as in a new-fangled Blackberry as well! :haha:
> 
> Me? I don't feel as though they are symptoms, as I've said... it seems too early and they (symptoms) all seem excusable. :shrug: Woke up with another headache this morning. Which was why it took me a little longer than usual to come to you ladies.
> 
> Jaynie- I believe that if you chose to test on Thursday, it has a good chance of registering a positive... though it might be too sweet of you to test on Christmas with us other... *Tinsel Wee Stick Tinklers*. :haha: I just made that up... not sure if it works but I figured we needed a fun name again.:winkwink: Thank you for the group dedication of your 500 post... that was incredible sweet of you! :hugs:
> 
> New Mummy- How exciting! Your first scan! Woo! :yipee:
> 
> Crunchie- I believe it's entirely possible that you could O early. Maybe that's why I believe is having :sex: all the time?? :haha:
> 
> Kit- I'm not sure about the itching business but I had horrible I mean AWFUL restless leg syndrome when I was preggie with my youngest LO. As well as the insane urge to bake all the time. I only wanted to bake goodies...and I never wanted to eat them. :shrug: I stayed up until 0230 one night/morning making a 3 layer black forest cake COMPLETELY from scratch.... then I sent it with my OH to his work. :dohh: I made so many cookies all the time that the neighborhood children would come by my house after school for some. :haha: I was thankful for it since I wasn't of the mind to eat sweets. Perhaps try cocoa butter on your legs? It is winter... skin is dryer than usual... :shrug:
> 
> Good morning Sarachka, Moomin, Newbie, Trin and anyone else I missed... :wave:
> 
> *LADIES....*
> 
> So we all know it's _possible_ to O twice in a month so my question is... how would a cbfm react to that?? Any ideas? Knowledge? I'm so curious. :)

Wow Molly....black forest cake sounds amazing...but could a kitchen incompetent like me make that? :cake: OH would love that I think.


----------



## newbie_ttc

u ladies and your bumps... :cry: :i want one!! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I remember it being simple but... :shrug: I was also baking like a possessed mad woman all the time. :haha: I was in a half trance through it all. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- You will get your bump, no worries love. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Here's a pic of my belly when I was about 7 months gone... never mind that my face is gone... I had pregnancy mask :(

:flower:Awww, but only 7 months?? Did you get much bigger? I can't imagine myself like that. Is it hard to remember what it was like? My friend who only had her baby 2 years ago says she cannot remember what being pregnant felt like :shrug:

Now, pregnancy mask...is that the pigmentation type thingy? I think my SIL had that with one of hers.


----------



## newbie_ttc

PS. Love that name Molly :thumbup: so no christmas eve weeing? what dpo will we be then?


----------



## Mollykins

Also Newbie- I can't believe how I'm reacting to these "symptoms" I am like a bitter, cynical, TTC old lady.:jo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

headed to the mall for lunch ladies! wish me luck


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> PS. Love that name Molly :thumbup: so no christmas eve weeing? what dpo will we be then?

I will be 11 dpo on Christmas morning...


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> u ladies and your bumps... :cry: :i want one!! :hissy:

And we all WANT WANT WANT :hissy: one for you too Newbie...it shall be so :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> headed to the mall for lunch ladies! wish me luck

Good luck and enjoy!!! x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Also Newbie- I can't believe how I'm reacting to these "symptoms" I am like a bitter, cynical, TTC old lady.:jo:

Careful or you risk joining me in the elderly club and Holly can really be so cruel you know :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my belly when I was about 7 months gone... never mind that my face is gone... I had pregnancy mask :(
> 
> :flower:Awww, but only 7 months?? Did you get much bigger? I can't imagine myself like that. Is it hard to remember what it was like? My friend who only had her baby 2 years ago says she cannot remember what being pregnant felt like :shrug:
> 
> Now, pregnancy mask...is that the pigmentation type thingy? I think my SIL had that with one of hers.Click to expand...

It's when you get :sick: really hard and burst the blood vessels in your face, it leaves a type of bruising ccolor on your face. :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my belly when I was about 7 months gone... never mind that my face is gone... I had pregnancy mask :(
> 
> :flower:Awww, but only 7 months?? Did you get much bigger? I can't imagine myself like that. Is it hard to remember what it was like? My friend who only had her baby 2 years ago says she cannot remember what being pregnant felt like :shrug:
> 
> Now, pregnancy mask...is that the pigmentation type thingy? I think my SIL had that with one of hers.Click to expand...
> 
> It's when you get :sick: really hard and burst the blood vessels in your face, it leaves a type of bruising ccolor on your face. :(Click to expand...

Oh poor you...not what I thought it was at all :dohh: Gosh, were you :sick: all the way through?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my belly when I was about 7 months gone... never mind that my face is gone... I had pregnancy mask :(
> 
> :flower:Awww, but only 7 months?? Did you get much bigger? I can't imagine myself like that. Is it hard to remember what it was like? My friend who only had her baby 2 years ago says she cannot remember what being pregnant felt like :shrug:
> 
> Now, pregnancy mask...is that the pigmentation type thingy? I think my SIL had that with one of hers.Click to expand...
> 
> It's when you get :sick: really hard and burst the blood vessels in your face, it leaves a type of bruising ccolor on your face. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh poor you...not what I thought it was at all :dohh: Gosh, were you :sick: all the way through?Click to expand...

With my first I was :sick: for the first 7+ months... lost 15 pounds in the first 4 months. :shock: With my second, it wasn't nearly so bad but I did get :sick: randomly.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- You are happy and no longer worried... how's that?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- You are happy and no longer worried... how's that?

Oh, just mum's making great progress since her op. Thanks for noticing/asking :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- You are happy and no longer worried... how's that?
> 
> Oh, just mum's making great progress since her op. Thanks for noticing/asking :flower:Click to expand...

You're welcome, I figured that must be what was up. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my belly when I was about 7 months gone... never mind that my face is gone... I had pregnancy mask :(
> 
> :flower:Awww, but only 7 months?? Did you get much bigger? I can't imagine myself like that. Is it hard to remember what it was like? My friend who only had her baby 2 years ago says she cannot remember what being pregnant felt like :shrug:
> 
> Now, pregnancy mask...is that the pigmentation type thingy? I think my SIL had that with one of hers.Click to expand...
> 
> It's when you get :sick: really hard and burst the blood vessels in your face, it leaves a type of bruising ccolor on your face. :(Click to expand...

And you can get it from the sun, and just randomly I think:shrug: Escaped that one myself, but wore total screen on my face on holiday in rainy Brittany just in case:wacko:
Oh and Hello Molly! :flower: Sorry I get carried away sometimes!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my belly when I was about 7 months gone... never mind that my face is gone... I had pregnancy mask :(
> 
> :flower:Awww, but only 7 months?? Did you get much bigger? I can't imagine myself like that. Is it hard to remember what it was like? My friend who only had her baby 2 years ago says she cannot remember what being pregnant felt like :shrug:
> 
> Now, pregnancy mask...is that the pigmentation type thingy? I think my SIL had that with one of hers.Click to expand...
> 
> It's when you get :sick: really hard and burst the blood vessels in your face, it leaves a type of bruising ccolor on your face. :(Click to expand...
> 
> And you can get it from the sun, and just randomly I think:shrug: Escaped that one myself, but wore total screen on my face on holiday in rainy Brittany just in case:wacko:
> Oh and Hello Molly! :flower: Sorry I get carried away sometimes!!!Click to expand...

Aha! That sounds more like what I think SIL had before...something to do with tanning more easily when pregnant?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ugh my head feels like it's going to explode yet again the jobcenter is messing me around I so wish I had a job right now it's given me a headache :( all because I'm clerical and they can't input the payment code and now risk not getting paid before Xmas and having a £60 phone bill


----------



## TrinityMom

Godric the bat pup has arrived. Teeny teeny tiny thing. Very dehydrated so I gave him an injection of fluids and now he's drinking his milk :) Sitting in my bra keeping warm
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- You are happy and no longer worried... how's that?
> 
> Oh, just mum's making great progress since her op. Thanks for noticing/asking :flower:Click to expand...

That's fab news:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Trin! That's the sweetest. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Godric:hi: Welcome to BnB:flower: I'm sure you'll like _hanging_ around with us


----------



## HollyMonkey

Come to think of it, I want a Godric :hissy::brat::hissy:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooohh glad to hear your mom is getting better kit cat :thumbup: and that bat is cute I bet you OH envies him getting to go in your bra :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh my I love godric! You are like dr dolittle trinity!


----------



## Mollykins

mmmm.... caramel kettle corn with a chocolate drizzle...


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit congrats to you and your mum! You should have told us, we obviously wanted to know! :wohoo: for recovery... :hugs: to you...


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Godric the bat pup has arrived. Teeny teeny tiny thing. Very dehydrated so I gave him an injection of fluids and now he's drinking his milk :) Sitting in my bra keeping warm

Ahhh little Godric (what a fab name) - he's just too cute. You must just be a natural with all these animals you have.....I have to admit, it wouldn't occur to me to place Godric in my bra :nope:...I bet he's glad he's got you and not me :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooohh glad to hear your mom is getting better kit cat :thumbup: and that bat is cute I bet you OH envies him getting to go in your bra :haha:

Thanks Ginge...and I really hope they get the mess at the job centre sorted out quick smart...not a good position to be in before Christmas :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mmmm.... caramel kettle corn with a chocolate drizzle...

Mmmmmmmm indeed....any spare? 

**salivates even though has just munched dinner**


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> mmmm.... caramel kettle corn with a chocolate drizzle...
> 
> Mmmmmmmm indeed....any spare?
> 
> **salivates even though has just munched dinner**Click to expand...

I don't even have any... my mind was running through possible food ideas... it came up with that one. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right my lovelies, I'm going to bid you farewell for the evening:wave: DH should be home soon so I want to get the dinner cooked and the animals fed so as not to waste precious seduction time... 

I have WORK to do...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0031a.gif

:hugs:to my turtle :friends:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bye Holly I'm just having tuna on toast :)


----------



## Mollykins

I love the "Yeehaw" mood Hollz. :haha: Good luck and have fun... chat with you tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Holly....enjoy the Frankensex :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> mmmm.... caramel kettle corn with a chocolate drizzle...
> 
> Mmmmmmmm indeed....any spare?
> 
> **salivates even though has just munched dinner**Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even have any... my mind was running through possible food ideas... it came up with that one. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh that was naughty Molly....teasing me with yummy foods...you know I'm a stomach on legs right now! :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Godric the bat pup has arrived. Teeny teeny tiny thing. Very dehydrated so I gave him an injection of fluids and now he's drinking his milk :) Sitting in my bra keeping warm
> 
> Ahhh little Godric (what a fab name) - he's just too cute. You must just be a natural with all these animals you have.....I have to admit, it wouldn't occur to me to place Godric in my bra :nope:...I bet he's glad he's got you and not me :winkwink:Click to expand...

I've convinced many a kitten to live by keeping it in my shirt. I think the closeness and movement and heat keeps them going. Made a lottle incubator thingy for him to sleep in tonight


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> mmmm.... caramel kettle corn with a chocolate drizzle...
> 
> Mmmmmmmm indeed....any spare?
> 
> **salivates even though has just munched dinner**Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even have any... my mind was running through possible food ideas... it came up with that one. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that was naughty Molly....teasing me with yummy foods...you know I'm a stomach on legs right now! :munch:Click to expand...

I was teasing myself as well. Though I suppose you are right, I should have kept that one to myself because your are such a preggy turtle. My apologizes. Are you beginning to show yet? I do forget when I started to show with my first... though they say that after your first you show sooner. With my second, it was around the 3 month marker that I had a little bump.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Godric the bat pup has arrived. Teeny teeny tiny thing. Very dehydrated so I gave him an injection of fluids and now he's drinking his milk :) Sitting in my bra keeping warm
> 
> Ahhh little Godric (what a fab name) - he's just too cute. You must just be a natural with all these animals you have.....I have to admit, it wouldn't occur to me to place Godric in my bra :nope:...I bet he's glad he's got you and not me :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I've convinced many a kitten to live by keeping it in my shirt. I think the closeness and movement and heat keeps them going. Made a lottle incubator thingy for him to sleep in tonightClick to expand...

You are such a good ani-mum! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

enjoy your spermination Holly/Coco! :haha:

wonderful news about your mum kit_cat! i was sondering when the surgery was and if everything went well. I know u told us but i was too lazy to search back thru the thread

Trini - congrats on your new batty baby! u chose a good name for him. :thumbup:

Gingy sorry they are creating so much trouble for u, hopefully they can get the code thingy sorted out once and for all especially before that phone bill is due

As for me, I have crossed 1 1/2 ppl off my list. I was hoping to do more but a store that i was looking for is no longer in that mall so I will have to travel to one much farther out on my break tomorrow. managed to pick up a very naughty chocolate ship cookie loaded with vanilla icing in the process! :blush: so not on my diet, but i haven't had one in quite a while and after loosing 7 lbs, i figure I have earned it :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'll stop bombarding you with bat pics now
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I want your cookie.... 

So who's your half person?


----------



## Mollykins

Such a cute little batty baby! :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck with Spermination, Coco


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: holly! Bye holly :thumbup: for pma and frankensex what with my dedication, you are bound to be a success...

Anyone seen the weather over here? I'm watching on the news that a million people are stranded, the queus for the eurostar were phenomenal! Minus 18.5 celcius was the coldest here last night! Kent, London and Essex are set for more snow and average temps of minus 9.5 celcius... :cold: :cold: Sorry USA ladies I just.can't.do.farenheit :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> mmmm.... caramel kettle corn with a chocolate drizzle...
> 
> Mmmmmmmm indeed....any spare?
> 
> **salivates even though has just munched dinner**Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even have any... my mind was running through possible food ideas... it came up with that one. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that was naughty Molly....teasing me with yummy foods...you know I'm a stomach on legs right now! :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> I was teasing myself as well. Though I suppose you are right, I should have kept that one to myself because your are such a preggy turtle. My apologizes. Are you beginning to show yet? I do forget when I started to show with my first... though they say that after your first you show sooner. With my second, it was around the 3 month marker that I had a little bump.Click to expand...

I don't look any different in the morning tummy wise, but at night I'm sometimes very bloated and often OH will say "wow, you can really see it now" at night but then it's shrunk again in the morning :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I have no excuse... :blush:

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/12/20/0c115597d2921bb0d27aaad7216b753f.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

Shame frozen Turtles!! My BIL is in China and it has been between -5 and 0 and they don't have central heating!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'll stop bombarding you with bat pics now

No don't....I love Godric :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

It's 6* C here. Nice and warm... but terribly rainy.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- I want your cookie....
> 
> So who's your half person?

:haha: I guess I shouldn't call it a half person, but rather just half done :haha: I bought a friend some godiva choclates, but I want to add to it a gift card to her fav restaurant, pf chang. I'll grab that on the commute home since I will pass it


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie* -18??!! Bloody hell. It was -6 according to the car this evening. It's horrible though. Still no snow!!! Just a creepy frost everywhere.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have no excuse... :blush:
> 
> https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/12/20/0c115597d2921bb0d27aaad7216b753f.gif

Ooooooo, LOVE the sparklee :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ladies is it possible to be anovulatory every month and still bleed regularly ???


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:



> I have no excuse... :blush:
> 
> https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/12/20/0c115597d2921bb0d27aaad7216b753f.gif

well, well, well, look at u! very cute molly! and I concur :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Ladies is it possible to be anovulatory every month and still bleed regularly ???

Hmmmm, I'm no expert but I don't think you can bleed without ovulating (unless on bc?) Anyone else know better cos I could easily be talking rubbish! :huh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> It's 6* C here. Nice and warm... but terribly rainy.

6 is warm???? It's around 22 here and we're a bit nippy!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies is it possible to be anovulatory every month and still bleed regularly ???
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm no expert but I don't think you can bleed without ovulating (unless on bc?)Click to expand...

It's still possible to bleed without ovulating... I know. Um... it's also possible for you to get EWCM and not ovulate. Quite mean really. That's when opks really come in handy though. :thumbup: Why do you ask ginge?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies is it possible to be anovulatory every month and still bleed regularly ???
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm no expert but I don't think you can bleed without ovulating (unless on bc?) Anyone else know better cos I could easily be talking rubbish! :huh:Click to expand...

I've read that u can bleed without having ovulated but to do it regularly and every month, I'm not so sure about :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's 6* C here. Nice and warm... but terribly rainy.
> 
> 6 is warm???? It's around 22 here and we're a bit nippy!Click to expand...

It's a bit nippy when the wind kicks up and drives the rain to you but other than that. I love it but I am from Alaska so... :shrug: perhaps I have a different idea of cold. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to read and feed my bat-baby...see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to read and feed my bat-baby...see you tomorrow :hugs:

Night night Trinity...I'm quite envious that you get to feed Godric :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! :wave: Sleep well!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies is it possible to be anovulatory every month and still bleed regularly ???
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm no expert but I don't think you can bleed without ovulating (unless on bc?)Click to expand...
> 
> It's still possible to bleed without ovulating... I know. Um... it's also possible for you to get EWCM and not ovulate. Quite mean really. That's when opks really come in handy though. :thumbup: Why do you ask ginge?Click to expand...

I ask because my blood test showed anovulatory and I bleed every month but never feel o pain or anything and have always wondered whether I was ovulating I'm going to see if the CBFM gives me a peak as surely you can't get a peak if anovulatory?


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies is it possible to be anovulatory every month and still bleed regularly ???
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm no expert but I don't think you can bleed without ovulating (unless on bc?)Click to expand...
> 
> It's still possible to bleed without ovulating... I know. Um... it's also possible for you to get EWCM and not ovulate. Quite mean really. That's when opks really come in handy though. :thumbup: Why do you ask ginge?Click to expand...
> 
> I ask because my blood test showed anovulatory and I bleed every month but never feel o pain or anything and have always wondered whether I was ovulating I'm going to see if the CBFM gives me a peak as surely you can't get a peak if anovulatory?Click to expand...

I just peaked at your chart from last month ging and it looked like u ovulated last month, as i can see there is a clear temp shift. granted it wasn't dramatic, but your temps are clearly higher in the last half of your cycle


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat, every time i see your siggie i try to imagine what it feels like to have a lime in my tummy :haha: Does it feel like a lime in there or are u yet to notice any changes. DF says the uterus doesn't begin to rise out of the pelvic area until after the 1st trimester so if i were to guess, i would think not. silly questions i know, just living vicariously though you and your bump :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat, every time i see your siggie i try to imagine what it feels like to have a lime in my tummy :haha: Does it feel like a lime in there or are u yet to notice any changes. DF says the uterus doesn't begin to rise out of the pelvic area until after the 1st trimester so if i were to guess, i would think not. silly questions i know, just living vicariously though you and your bump :blush:

Well it's interesting you should ask because in the last few days, I've started to feel a little different. As I said, there's not much to see BUT...I usually sit with my legs raised up..you know, hugging my knees if that makes sense? It's getting uncomfortable now, like there's something in the way. Must be my lime? :shrug:


----------



## want2bamum86

hey girls tested this morn and got a faint bfp gonna tesst again on fri with oh yay


----------



## Mollykins

I am going crazy! I've officially been bitten by the mid- TWW wobble. I am all of the sudden so impatient that I feel like I have cabin fever or something equally "tear your hair out" insane. My OH needs to come home... that should help. As it is, I am going to blast the music through the house and see what I feel like doing. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> kit_cat, every time i see your siggie i try to imagine what it feels like to have a lime in my tummy :haha: Does it feel like a lime in there or are u yet to notice any changes. DF says the uterus doesn't begin to rise out of the pelvic area until after the 1st trimester so if i were to guess, i would think not. silly questions i know, just living vicariously though you and your bump :blush:
> 
> Well it's interesting you should ask because in the last few days, I've started to feel a little different. As I said, there's not much to see BUT...I usually sit with my legs raised up..you know, hugging my knees if that makes sense? It's getting uncomfortable now, like there's something in the way. Must be my lime? :shrug:Click to expand...

Most definitely your little lime! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> hey girls tested this morn and got a faint bfp gonna tesst again on fri with oh yay

Oh wow!! Can you post a pic? FX'd for a darker one on Friday :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> kit_cat, every time i see your siggie i try to imagine what it feels like to have a lime in my tummy :haha: Does it feel like a lime in there or are u yet to notice any changes. DF says the uterus doesn't begin to rise out of the pelvic area until after the 1st trimester so if i were to guess, i would think not. silly questions i know, just living vicariously though you and your bump :blush:
> 
> Well it's interesting you should ask because in the last few days, I've started to feel a little different. As I said, there's not much to see BUT...I usually sit with my legs raised up..you know, hugging my knees if that makes sense? It's getting uncomfortable now, like there's something in the way. Must be my lime? :shrug:Click to expand...

i know what u mean, i like to sit like that to at times. it's definitely the lime! :hugs: so happy for u


----------



## newbie_ttc

want2bamum86 said:


> hey girls tested this morn and got a faint bfp gonna tesst again on fri with oh yay

:happydance: post pics!! i'm not surprised u tested early, i sure wouldn't have been able to! :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

kit cant post pic oh has it lol i left it in car silly me ummm wel i will post pic of fri one if i can work out how to do itxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am going crazy! I've officially been bitten by the mid- TWW wobble. I am all of the sudden so impatient that I feel like I have cabin fever or something equally "tear your hair out" insane. My OH needs to come home... that should help. As it is, I am going to blast the music through the house and see what I feel like doing. :haha:

Oh dear Molly....step away from the craziness, and put down the clumps of hair :winkwink: Breathe deeply....OH will be back soon...meanwhile.......LET'S DANCE!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## want2bamum86

newbie im not early hunni i had bleeding last week and was told by docs to test aas bleeding was really light and i mean really light so i have my bfp i think lol oh was jumping so much then got car stuck in snow and he wudnt let me push car lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going crazy! I've officially been bitten by the mid- TWW wobble. I am all of the sudden so impatient that I feel like I have cabin fever or something equally "tear your hair out" insane. My OH needs to come home... that should help. As it is, I am going to blast the music through the house and see what I feel like doing. :haha:
> 
> Oh dear Molly....step away from the craziness, and put down the clumps of hair :winkwink: Breathe deeply....OH will be back soon...meanwhile.......LET'S DANCE!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

try sticking your head in the freezer... as u dance! :rofl::rofl::rofl: *ahem* sorry :blush: laughed a lil too hard there :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> kit_cat, every time i see your siggie i try to imagine what it feels like to have a lime in my tummy :haha: Does it feel like a lime in there or are u yet to notice any changes. DF says the uterus doesn't begin to rise out of the pelvic area until after the 1st trimester so if i were to guess, i would think not. silly questions i know, just living vicariously though you and your bump :blush:
> 
> Well it's interesting you should ask because in the last few days, I've started to feel a little different. As I said, there's not much to see BUT...I usually sit with my legs raised up..you know, hugging my knees if that makes sense? It's getting uncomfortable now, like there's something in the way. Must be my lime? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i know what u mean, i like to sit like that to at times. it's definitely the lime! :hugs: so happy for uClick to expand...

Thanks so much newbie, what a generous spirit you have :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sweet Kit... why are we dancing? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

want2bamum86 said:


> newbie im not early hunni i had bleeding last week and was told by docs to test aas bleeding was really light and i mean really light so i have my bfp i think lol oh was jumping so much then got car stuck in snow and he wudnt let me push car lol

must have gotten mixed up, i thought u were going to wait until christmas eve to test :shrug: at anyrate :happydance:!


----------



## want2bamum86

y i wa so oh can be here when i test lol


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> kit cant post pic oh has it lol i left it in car silly me ummm wel i will post pic of fri one if i can work out how to do itxx

Looking forward to Friday's pics - FX'd BIG time for you!


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx kit i hope this is our sticky bean and our xmas pressie


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sweet Kit... why are we dancing? :haha:

While the music's up loud...we might as well??? No?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Currently listening to "Cities" Hey Marseilles their website is www.heymarseilles.com


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- :rofl: I dance with the girls all the time. I use to dance... I love dancing. *swoon*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Currently listening to "Cities" Hey Marseilles their website is www.heymarseilles.com

I'm going to listen to this in a little bit...OH is going to have an early night - not feeling well. Is this one of your faves?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit cant post pic oh has it lol i left it in car silly me ummm wel i will post pic of fri one if i can work out how to do itxx
> 
> Looking forward to Friday's pics - FX'd BIG time for you!Click to expand...

ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit you are such a good virtual friend :hug: :happydance: is a good idea molly! It's hard this 2ww we alllll understand. You will be fine, I'm ok now and on earlier posts I was all like argh and now I'm just chilling, waiting to see what happens! 
Thanks ladies for all being cool when I do wobble btw!

Trinity I agree I want more pics and even a godric :brat: :brat: I even showed my OH and I only show him bnb when something special happens like a new siggy a :bfp: or a baby bat obviously!! :sleep: well pretty turtle...

Wanttobe :wohoo: praying for lots of sticky :dust: for a sticky :baby: you MUST post pics on Friday :dance: 

Molly I love the cold too but I share cause I kind of marvel at the power the cold weather has in how nice it looks, the havoc it causes etc it's pretty awesome when anti freeze freezes on the windscreen :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm rubbish at dancing but love it! I think it's awesome too that most kids learn to dance sat down before they walk... It's actually quite primitive.

Ginge, I don't know about annovulatory cycles! However if you tempted and used opk's all in one month and they correlated then at least you could rule it out slash inform your doctor about it... It would at least, be a good start to get things movin. Can I ask, and like all other personal questions you can tell me to [email protected]&k off but has OH had an SA?? Have you considered that? Does he take supplements?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Hope your OH feels better soon! It's one of my favorites from them but my first fav of theirs is Cannonballs, then Rio and Cities. I just discovered this band this week so I'm sort of geeking out on some crazy music high. :rofl: I'm an arts-o-holic, dancing, singing, history nerd. My Aunt once told me I was a walking enigma; a "pragmatic dreamer" she would say. :haha: Silly woman.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm rubbish at dancing but love it! I think it's awesome too that most kids learn to dance sat down before they walk... It's actually quite primitive.
> 
> Ginge, I don't know about annovulatory cycles! However if you tempted and used opk's all in one month and they correlated then at least you could rule it out slash inform your doctor about it... It would at least, be a good start to get things movin. Can I ask, and like all other personal questions you can tell me to [email protected]&k off but has OH had an SA?? Have you considered that? Does he take supplements?

Please! Come now Jaynie! You don't have to be a star to dance... the best kind of dancing is the twirling mess of un-choreographed fun that leaves you breathless and laughing, spread upon the ground with the thought that your heart may happy burst from your chest from exertion and joy.


----------



## newbie_ttc

speaking of cold, the morning news said the Lady Gaga concert in Paris has been cancelled b/c her equipment couldn't make it thru the snow. 
https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/792/792602ur9di2jsbj.gif


----------



## want2bamum86

im dancing now wooohoooo bfp bfp bfp bfp wel i shudnt get exciteed really shud i


----------



## kit_cat

Ok.....so I was about to post a reply to Molly when I realised that I'd reached a certain amount of posts....soooooooo....


MOLLYKINS my dearest....it's all yours and with it I send the biggest :bfp: and the stickiest :dust: for it is my greatest wish that it be you who's the next reason you change the title on this thread.

Don't worry though all other turtles....there's lots of :bfp: and :dust: to go round!! :hugs:

Anyway........LET'S DANCE SOME MORE........!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eiQTFcFPDY


----------



## newbie_ttc

guess i shall take #6500, not as fabo, but a milestone none the less :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok.....so I was about to post a reply to Molly when I realised that I'd reached a certain amount of posts....soooooooo....
> 
> 
> MOLLYKINS my dearest....it's all yours and with it I send the biggest :bfp: and the stickiest :dust: for it is my greatest wish that it be you who's the next reason you change the title on this thread.
> 
> Don't worry though all other turtles....there's lots of :bfp: and :dust: to go round!! :hugs:
> 
> Anyway........LET'S DANCE SOME MORE........!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eiQTFcFPDY

Aww! :cry: Sweets! I am sure I don't deserve this...I've already had a dedication... you are far too sweet. :hugs: I need a tissue. *runs off for tissue...*


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Anyway........LET'S DANCE SOME MORE........!
> 
> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/81/81824br5uyrfrsr.gifhttps://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/215/215079g923g99vxm.gifhttps://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/576/576590n7rcx862sm.gifhttps://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/68/68011lz24qt8mu3.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok.....so I was about to post a reply to Molly when I realised that I'd reached a certain amount of posts....soooooooo....
> 
> 
> MOLLYKINS my dearest....it's all yours and with it I send the biggest :bfp: and the stickiest :dust: for it is my greatest wish that it be you who's the next reason you change the title on this thread.
> 
> Don't worry though all other turtles....there's lots of :bfp: and :dust: to go round!! :hugs:
> 
> Anyway........LET'S DANCE SOME MORE........!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eiQTFcFPDY
> 
> Aww! :cry: Sweets! I am sure I don't deserve this...I've already had a dedication... you are far too sweet. :hugs: I need a tissue. *runs off for tissue...*Click to expand...

don't cry, just dance!
https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Hope your OH feels better soon! It's one of my favorites from them but my first fav of theirs is Cannonballs, then Rio and Cities. I just discovered this band this week so I'm sort of geeking out on some crazy music high. :rofl: I'm an arts-o-holic, dancing, singing, history nerd. My Aunt once told me I was a walking enigma; a "pragmatic dreamer" she would say. :haha: Silly woman.

OH now in beddybyes.

I just had a little listen - I likey! :thumbup: Might have a look on itunes and aquire a few tunes of theirs. I have a very ecclectic taste in music too. No music snobbery here...if I like it, I like it no matter who sings it!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok.....so I was about to post a reply to Molly when I realised that I'd reached a certain amount of posts....soooooooo....
> 
> 
> MOLLYKINS my dearest....it's all yours and with it I send the biggest :bfp: and the stickiest :dust: for it is my greatest wish that it be you who's the next reason you change the title on this thread.
> 
> Don't worry though all other turtles....there's lots of :bfp: and :dust: to go round!! :hugs:
> 
> Anyway........LET'S DANCE SOME MORE........!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eiQTFcFPDY
> 
> Aww! :cry: Sweets! I am sure I don't deserve this...I've already had a dedication... you are far too sweet. :hugs: I need a tissue. *runs off for tissue...*Click to expand...

Of course you deserve it...one can never have too many dedications you know!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl: Newbie.....LOVE your animations..especially the cat! Clever girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- Hope your OH feels better soon! It's one of my favorites from them but my first fav of theirs is Cannonballs, then Rio and Cities. I just discovered this band this week so I'm sort of geeking out on some crazy music high. :rofl: I'm an arts-o-holic, dancing, singing, history nerd. My Aunt once told me I was a walking enigma; a "pragmatic dreamer" she would say. :haha: Silly woman.
> 
> OH now in beddybyes.
> 
> I just had a little listen - I likey! :thumbup: Might have a look on itunes and aquire a few tunes of theirs. I have a very ecclectic taste in music too. No music snobbery here...if I like it, I like it no matter who sings it!Click to expand...

I love Jack Johnson, but I imagine you at least know of him. How about Lee DeWyze, "Brooklyn Bridge". I am the same as you, if I like it, I like it. It's about how it feels. :shrug: Hard to explain.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh yeah, Jack Johnson...I have at least 2 albums of his....nice chilled music. A lovely smoothe voice, cool lyrics.:thumbup:

Lee DeWyze...? Nope, don't know that one but may look em up!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> speaking of cold, the morning news said the Lady Gaga concert in Paris has been cancelled b/c her equipment couldn't make it thru the snow.
> https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/792/792602ur9di2jsbj.gif

Sorry Newbie....this made me chuckle. You know what they say about Lady Gaga....y'know, about her not being entirely a woman? All rumour I'm sure but re-read what you wrote with that in mind..... :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> speaking of cold, the morning news said the Lady Gaga concert in Paris has been cancelled b/c her equipment couldn't make it thru the snow.
> https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/792/792602ur9di2jsbj.gif
> 
> Sorry Newbie....this made me chuckle. You know what they say about Lady Gaga....y'know, about her not being entirely a woman? All rumour I'm sure but re-read what you wrote with that in mind..... :haha:Click to expand...

perhaps she should change her name to just Gaga :haha:


----------



## addie25

KitKat!!!! You are 2 funny!!! I was rolling on the floor laughing at you lady gaga comment!

Ok so pregnancy is going well my HCG levels trippeled. My doctor called me at 8:50 this morning I was so excited he usually doesn't call till 3! I can not wait to see the baby on the scan on the 30th!

My pregnancy brain has def started to kick in. I am staying at a hotel and on the elevator there are big fire signs saying do not use if there is a fire. I hit the button to go up to my room and I see the fire sign and think it says do not use unless there is a fire emergency so i ran away thinking there was going to be an alarm sounding bc I hit the button!!!!!!!! What kinda idiot thinks you can use an elevator in a fire. I DID for a split second. My brain is starting to go and I am only in my first month!:haha::haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

NMA alert - at the risk of being thrashed about the head for saying so, I am starting to loose hope for a BFP again. I whipped out my old BD schedule and did the math and DH little :spermy: would have had to survive for at the very least 43 whole hours (66hrs, worst case scenario) before the eggy dropped! :wacko: That is such a long time I just really don't feel like they lasted that long. :sad1: I think my only chance at a bfp this month is if FF is wrong and I ovulated on CD13 instead of CD15. FF's estimation all hinges on my CM. If I change CD14's CM to anything else, or delete it altogether, they switch it back to CD13... **sigh** has the wobble gotten me too :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:



> KitKat!!!! You are 2 funny!!! I was rolling on the floor laughing at you lady gaga comment!
> 
> Ok so pregnancy is going well my HCG levels trippeled. My doctor called me at 8:50 this morning I was so excited he usually doesn't call till 3! I can not wait to see the baby on the scan on the 30th!
> 
> My pregnancy brain has def started to kick in. I am staying at a hotel and on the elevator there are big fire signs saying do not use if there is a fire. I hit the button to go up to my room and I see the fire sign and think it says do not use unless there is a fire emergency so i ran away thinking there was going to be an alarm sounding bc I hit the button!!!!!!!! What kinda idiot thinks you can use an elevator in a fire. I DID for a split second. My brain is starting to go and I am only in my first month!:haha::haha:

:hi: addie! :haha: if this is only the 1st few weeks I hate to see u a trimester or two from now! 

:happydance: your levels sound fantastic! Are u still at the reunion?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> KitKat!!!! You are 2 funny!!! I was rolling on the floor laughing at you lady gaga comment!
> 
> Ok so pregnancy is going well my HCG levels trippeled. My doctor called me at 8:50 this morning I was so excited he usually doesn't call till 3! I can not wait to see the baby on the scan on the 30th!
> 
> My pregnancy brain has def started to kick in. I am staying at a hotel and on the elevator there are big fire signs saying do not use if there is a fire. I hit the button to go up to my room and I see the fire sign and think it says do not use unless there is a fire emergency so i ran away thinking there was going to be an alarm sounding bc I hit the button!!!!!!!! What kinda idiot thinks you can use an elevator in a fire. I DID for a split second. My brain is starting to go and I am only in my first month!:haha::haha:
> 
> :hi: addie! :haha: if this is only the 1st few weeks I hate to see u a trimester or two from now!
> 
> :happydance: your levels sound fantastic! Are u still at the reunion?Click to expand...

:hi: addie....great news!!! So glad everything is working out nicely :thumbup: Love your pregnancy brain story :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> NMA alert - at the risk of being thrashed about the head for saying so, I am starting to loose hope for a BFP again. I whipped out my old BD schedule and did the math and DH little :spermy: would have had to survive for at the very least 43 whole hours (66hrs, worst case scenario) before the eggy dropped! :wacko: That is such a long time I just really don't feel like they lasted that long. :sad1: I think my only chance at a bfp this month is if FF is wrong and I ovulated on CD13 instead of CD15. FF's estimation all hinges on my CM. If I change CD14's CM to anything else, or delete it altogether, they switch it back to CD13... **sigh** has the wobble gotten me too :cry:

Hey you! There's definitely gonna be :trouble: if there's any more of this NMA!!! It's not like you :shrug: It's EXTREMELY hard to pinpoint the actual moment when that eggy drops for anyone. Also, remember that any :spermy: who make it beyond the cervix can last for up to 5 days! YOU ARE IN!!!! Relax and breathe :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Hi Newbie Hi KitKat :hi: 

Newbie do not give up hope I have everything crossed for your BFP!!! Also, I am am scared to see me in a few monts if my brain is already like this. My husband was standing at the elevators watching me run away laughing!!!!!! I wish we got it on video.

We are still on the reunion. We are having so much fun. I am sad to be leaving tomorrow! How are you all doing?


----------



## kit_cat

I'm good addie - thanks! Glad you're enjoying the reunion...and with your news today you can really relax and enjoy the last of it :thumbup::flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> NMA alert - at the risk of being thrashed about the head for saying so, I am starting to loose hope for a BFP again. I whipped out my old BD schedule and did the math and DH little :spermy: would have had to survive for at the very least 43 whole hours (66hrs, worst case scenario) before the eggy dropped! :wacko: That is such a long time I just really don't feel like they lasted that long. :sad1: I think my only chance at a bfp this month is if FF is wrong and I ovulated on CD13 instead of CD15. FF's estimation all hinges on my CM. If I change CD14's CM to anything else, or delete it altogether, they switch it back to CD13... **sigh** has the wobble gotten me too :cry:
> 
> Hey you! There's definitely gonna be :trouble: if there's any more of this NMA!!! It's not like you :shrug: It's EXTREMELY hard to pinpoint the actual moment when that eggy drops for anyone. Also, remember that any :spermy: who make it beyond the cervix can last for up to 5 days! YOU ARE IN!!!! Relax and breathe :kiss:Click to expand...

https://images.clipartof.com/small/5771-Woman-Hyperventilating-And-Breathing-Into-A-Bag-Clipart-Illustration.jpg

i get panicky sometimes :blush: I just want this so bad and it's hard to be optimistic when b/c I felt like we just didn't do enough :sad1: I will perk up, don't want to upset the other native turtles! Plus I promised myself I would be extra breezy this TWW, so I need to get a grip! :coolio:


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's good night from me...time for some zzzzzzzzzzzz's :sleep: Bye bye pretty ones till next time :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> NMA alert - at the risk of being thrashed about the head for saying so, I am starting to loose hope for a BFP again. I whipped out my old BD schedule and did the math and DH little :spermy: would have had to survive for at the very least 43 whole hours (66hrs, worst case scenario) before the eggy dropped! :wacko: That is such a long time I just really don't feel like they lasted that long. :sad1: I think my only chance at a bfp this month is if FF is wrong and I ovulated on CD13 instead of CD15. FF's estimation all hinges on my CM. If I change CD14's CM to anything else, or delete it altogether, they switch it back to CD13... **sigh** has the wobble gotten me too :cry:
> 
> Hey you! There's definitely gonna be :trouble: if there's any more of this NMA!!! It's not like you :shrug: It's EXTREMELY hard to pinpoint the actual moment when that eggy drops for anyone. Also, remember that any :spermy: who make it beyond the cervix can last for up to 5 days! YOU ARE IN!!!! Relax and breathe :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> https://images.clipartof.com/small/5771-Woman-Hyperventilating-And-Breathing-Into-A-Bag-Clipart-Illustration.jpg
> 
> i get panicky sometimes :blush: I just want this so bad and it's hard to be optimistic when b/c I felt like we just didn' tdo enough :sad1: I will perk up, don't want to upset the other native turtles! Plus I promised myself I would be extra brezzy this TWW, so I need to get a grip! :coolio:Click to expand...

:rofl: another classic pic newbie! 
Ok, look at it this way....you've done all you can do for this cycle and no amount of stressing will change that. Don't panic my dear newbie.....all will be well and that BFP shall be yours! :hugs: Let's get with the breezy :winkwink: :coolio:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Hi Newbie Hi KitKat :hi:
> 
> Newbie do not give up hope I have everything crossed for your BFP!!! Also, I am am scared to see me in a few monts if my brain is already like this. My husband was standing at the elevators watching me run away laughing!!!!!! I wish we got it on video.
> 
> We are still on the reunion. We are having so much fun. I am sad to be leaving tomorrow! How are you all doing?

I think it's great that your plan worked out quite nicely! I remember when u joined the thread u were hoping for a :bfp: this month b/c of the reunion and it would be perfect timing to tell everyone. Isn't that neat how things have a way of working themselves out? Mmk, nuff with nostalgia! Glad u are having a blast with the fam and take care of that little beanie!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Well it's good night from me...time for some zzzzzzzzzzzz's :sleep: Bye bye pretty ones till next time :flower:

sleep well babe and thanks for the pep talk! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://www.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/7295485/2/istockphoto_7295485-tumbleweed.jpg 

*Hello Mr. tumble weed! how are u today?*


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/1/9/128760065238998800.jpg :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/10/8/128679777127741242.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mmk lovelies, my work day is coming to an end so I will wrap up here and head home. Have a great rest of the day/night!! 

*Tumble weed: 1*
*Newbie: 0*


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hahaha loving the pictures newbie nd yes he has had SA done but he needs a repeat as the first was invalid we bd the day before so was void but it said low motility and was small amount because of the :sex: the day before


----------



## emandi

:hi: my lovelies, sorry I was in a creative mood, so will have to catch up tomorrow.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Molly :flower:, thank you for an inspiration :thumbup:.
 



Attached Files:







20122010200.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well goodnight from me I feel shocking stuffy nose and sore throat so will be attempting to sleep it off :cry: don't want to be I'll for Xmas :(


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/1/9/128760065238998800.jpg :haha:

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> :hi: my lovelies, sorry I was in a creative mood, so will have to catch up tomorrow.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Molly :flower:, thank you for an inspiration :thumbup:.

You are SO welcome! :hugs: I love origami! And those are beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I'm so sorry you were left to battle the tumbleweed alone. :hugs: My lappy is acting up... I think I am nearing the time where I have to buy a new one. :nope: Sadness.


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies- I dropped in for a super quick catch up and now I have to finish getting ready and get the cherry tart out of the oven then it's off to my sister's! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG those illustrated 'dancing' posts you sent *Newbie* :rofl:
It's 2.30am- I've been hit by a bout of insomnia and find myself laughing out loud at the computer(quietly:shhh: don't want to wake DH)-especially that cat on it's hind legs dancing:haha: I missed a good party!

'Coco' did the deed last night- if you can call it that- I jiggled around on DH a bit while he mainly watched TV (don't all swoon at once with the romanticism ladies) then lay on the sofa with my legs in the air.

And now I can't sleep, been trying to think what to cook our friends on Wednesday evening in the hope I'd fall back to sleep but ended getting up to trawl through some recipes:dohh: Any ideas welcome.:flower:They come over quite alot so I've exhausted my favourites on them...

Lovely windmills *Emandi*:thumbup:

Congrats *want2bamum* on your :bfp:

Have a nice time at your sister's *Molly*!

My family are at my brother's in Devon, in a very remote country farmhouse(about 16th century, so no double glazing!) with just an aga and a chimney for heating and it's minus 18 and snow up to their knees! Mum said it's beautiful, but they're going to have to get to Exeter to buy heaters for the bedrooms:cold:

Right, 3am now, back to bed, perchance to dream. 

One last thing, I am in seriously in love with Godric:blush: He is sooooooo cute:awww:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG those illustrated 'dancing' posts you sent *Newbie* :rofl:
> It's 2.30am- I've been hit by a bout of insomnia and find myself laughing out loud at the computer(quietly:shhh: don't want to wake DH)-especially that cat on it's hind legs dancing:haha: I missed a good party!
> 
> 'Coco' did the deed last night- if you can call it that- I jiggled around on DH a bit while he mainly watched TV (don't all swoon at once with the romanticism ladies) then lay on the sofa with my legs in the air.
> 
> And now I can't sleep, been trying to think what to cook our friends on Wednesday evening in the hope I'd fall back to sleep but ended getting up to trawl through some recipes:dohh: Any ideas welcome.:flower:They come over quite alot so I've exhausted my favourites on them...
> 
> Lovely windmills *Emandi*:thumbup:
> 
> Congrats *want2bamum* on your :bfp:
> 
> Have a nice time at your sister's *Molly*!
> 
> My family are at my brother's in Devon, in a very remote country farmhouse(about 16th century, so no double glazing!) with just an aga and a chimney for heating and it's minus 18 and snow up to their knees! Mum said it's beautiful, but they're going to have to get to Exeter to buy heaters for the bedrooms:cold:
> 
> Right, 3am now, back to bed, perchance to dream.
> 
> One last thing, I am in seriously in love with Godric:blush: He is sooooooo cute:awww:

You crush my romantic heart with your BDing story Coco/Holly. :( 

Perhaps this website will help you with your dinner conundrum: https://www.ffcook.com/pages/dinner.htm

Tonight at my sister's was pleasant but a quick visit. 

I hope you have a restful rest of your night. I am off to spend some cuddle time with the OH. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all! Hello Holly darlink!

Ive woken up with a sliiiight niggle panic feeling but I'm too far into my tww to take lorazepam so I'm just going to have to ignore it because I KNOW it's irrational. 

My house is FREEZING. I woke up with my hair feeling like ice. The winter is killing me. If I won the lottery I'd never feel cold again, I'd move to warmer climates and globe trot. Id also have fresh clean bedsheets every night and have someone come and wash/blow-dry my hair.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning sarachka:hugs: You'll be fine:flower: Would you like some tea and toast?...just making some. LO doesn't like her baby cereal anymore, she has grown up breakfast now:awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

merry litha & happy yule everyone
 



Attached Files:







litha.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> You crush my romantic heart with your BDing story Coco/Holly. :(
> 
> Perhaps this website will help you with your dinner conundrum: https://www.ffcook.com/pages/dinner.htm
> 
> Tonight at my sister's was pleasant but a quick visit.
> 
> I hope you have a restful rest of your night. I am off to spend some cuddle time with the OH. :hugs:

We had the romantic, passionate :sex: on Sunday evening! 
Thanks for the recipe link:thumbup:
:hug:

Goodness I'm only 1dpo and meant to have nausea already according to my ticker!


----------



## Sarachka

oh noes, I took my normal tablet and it got stuck in my throat and now I have horrible heart burn. 

OH made me cry last night bc he snapped at me. He said sorry after but I still feel sad. I'm _way_ too sensitive and it's why I'm feeling a bit low today. I am so pathetic. I need to toughen up a bit. 

4 more days until 10 days of bliss


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly! That's why I got rid of the symptom ticker... I was looking at it all the time and wondering why I didn't have those symptoms, so now I have my flowery symptom-less ticker that has simply my cd and when I can test! 

:rofl: at your sex story! Sometimes you have just got to get.the.job.done! Funn-y...

I took a :test: this morning when I woke up with urine that I squeezed from my bladder after I had had my FMU as soon as I woke up! It was :bfn: or should I say STN!! Though to be fair I am planning my game plan for the next cycle besides if I was knocked up it would take all the fun out of TTC (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT)... I am experiencing signs of :witch: sooooo if I don't see her, I will be a tinsel tester with you guys :hugs: I am pleased because at least I have made it to 10dpo without seeing her this means I don't have LP defect right?

:hi: emandi - love the origami! Really do... You guys and your pictures just make me want to be in the new house so much more :cry: only 25 days :thumbup: 

:hi: trinity I love that picture.... How is Godric?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

Just saying hello and have a nice day before I brave the icy world outside :cold:

x


----------



## TrinityMom

:hi: Hi Turtles

That took a lot of :coffee: to catch up!

Godric was quite flat this morning so I had to inject him again but then he perked up well and is eating every hour - only 0.1ml at a time! He is SO tiny. It was so cute, he cleaned his face on his wing. Too Sweet :awww:

OH is at work and he'll be doing overtime probably until around 10pm - everyone wants their jewellery before xmas
The maid is at home affairs sorting out her residency visa. She's Zimbabwean and the laws keep changing and now they need visas
SO I've had the boys and the housework and the animals all to myself. I know I am so spoilt but GOD IT"S A LOT!!!! Thought I might strangle my middle son before 8am but I showed some restraint

House is now clean, animals are fed, children dressed, first layer of xmas cassata made, dogs are going MAD because the garden services are here (Zeus the Rottweiler wants to eat them for breakfast pleeez), children dropped off at FIL while I wrap presents (or actually sit on bnb :haha:)

Now I better go feed godric again - here're the latest pics

And here's my cassata recipe to inspire you (though you're probably off icecream with your weather!)


ingredients

250ml cream
2 tablespoons castor sugar
1/2 cup glace cherries (or marachino)
2 tablespoons brandy
120g dark chocolate
2 teaspoons cocoa
2 litres vanilla ice-cream
60g almonds flaked
60g nutticrust biscuits (not sure if you can get these?)
15g butter (not margarine)
2 teaspoons vanilla essense

you need a springform cake tin

method:-

cut the cherries into quarters, pop them in a bowl with the brandy, leave for 10 minutes
whip the cream and castor sugar until very thick
fold the cherries and brandy into the cream and sugar mixture
spread over the bottom of the spring form cake tin
freeze 

when its frozen make the second layer:-


melt the chocolate and butter in a double boiler (glass bowl over a pot of water on the stove will do)
allow the chocolate to cool
take half (1 litre) the ice cream out of the freezer and put it in a bowl and mix it until it goes soft but not runny. Add the vanilla to the ice-cream and mix well
take 250ml (1 cup) of the softened ice-cream and add it to the chocolate mixture, mix it rapidly! (the chocolate will harden instantly, it's supposed to!) mix it up well so that the chocolate bits break giving it a choc-chip texture. 
Add the rest of the softened ice cream to the chocolate mixture.
Add the cocoa and mix well
Spread on top of the cherry layer in the cake tin.
Freeze

When frozen its frozen make the 3rd layer

Take the rest of the ice-cream out the freezer and put in a bowl and mix until soft but not runny.
toast 60g flaked almonds on a baking sheet in the oven until golden brown (takes about 5 mins at 180) watch them carefully, they go from raw to brown pretty fast! (not that i'm speaking from experience or anything *cough*)
crush 60g nuttikrust biscuits and mix with the almonds.
Spread the softened ice-cream over the chocolate layer and top with the nut and biscuit mixture, press the nuts and biscuits into the ice-cream
Freeze 

when its nicely frozen take it out the freezer for a few minutes before serving and open up the springform tin

enjoy!! 

Better go wrap some pressies before the boys return


----------



## TrinityMom

pics disappeared
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emandi

:hi: and good morning to you Kit cat, Sarachka, Jaynie and Holly.
Holly, you must be exhausted with such a broken sleep :awww:. Glad you got them posh OPTs :winkwink:, so you know where you stand. :hugs:
Kit cat, one :hugs: for you and one :hugs: for little lime of yours.
Sarachka, hope your OH will be extra nice to you today. Think ONLY 4 MORE DAYS TO GO :happydance::happydance::happydance:. :hugs:
Jaynie :flower:, glad I can see some PMA today :thumbup:. How is your spotting today? Hope it stopped. I'm expecting mine to start any time (I am 8-9DPO). Nothing so far, so it's a good news. 

*HAVE A LOVELY DAY ALL OF YOU MY TURTLE* :friends:


----------



## emandi

*Helloooo Trinity, helloooo Godrick*!


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone well i took a PT and was wondering if you guys wanted to see the pic just not sure how to upload it on here lol hope everyone is good and getting lots of baby luck :)


----------



## emandi

Trinity, cassata looks yummy! Can you send a pic if you have some time? I know you are gona be extreeeemly busy, but ...... only if you have a time :winkwink:.
Poor Godrick :awww:, hope he makes it.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummy april I would love to see a pic!! When will you post it? I hope at least 2 of us get a :bfp:

Trinity I would settle for Godric over a baby right now seeing as this TTC business is harder than I thought :dohh:

Emandi VERY sweet of you to ask... It hasn't stopped no, I didn't see any this morning but I did see some just... However I have to just keep on waiting don't I? I think I am going to get :af: :cry: I am going to fill myself with PMA for the next cycle (half of which I will be in the new house :dance:)... I am going to read about b vitamins because I stopped taking them last cycle because I read ONE thing about having to have equal amounts of b6 and b12 and with my pregnacare vits I didn't have equal amounts... But apparently I need a longer LP :shrug:. Anyway, i'm kind of excited to use my thermometer! I think you girls will understand this! I am getting my very own chart :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## emandi

:hi: mummyApril :flower:, of course we want to see!!! Don't we turtles? Turtles??? Hm! Lazy bones. Are they still asleep?
Pretty pls, can I see the picture?


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> :hi: mummyApril :flower:, of course we want to see!!! Don't we turtles? Turtles??? Hm! Lazy bones. Are they still asleep?
> Pretty pls, can I see the picture?

im just trying to work out how to post it lol :)


----------



## emandi

Jaynie :flower:, sorry about the nasty spotting :hugs:. I think you are right just to wait and see. Maybe your :bfp: is waiting for you to move into your own house :winkwink:. How exciting! :happydance: We moved in to our house just 14 months ago, so talking from my own experience. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i think iv done it? this came up within one minute :)
 



Attached Files:







pt.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i think iv done it? this came up within one minute :)

:wohoo::fool::juggle::football::headspin::dance::happydance:

Oooooooooo I picked a good moment to log in!


CONGRATULATIONS MUMMYAPRIL!

That is fab! And no squinting necessary there....

*
Now;*

Symptoms at each dpo please. It's da rules (article 987654 to be precise)


----------



## Sarachka

Yay congrats April!

My symptoms:

Constipated for a couple of days, now the opposite. 
Slightly very mild cramping yesteday. Could have been the constipation tho. 
Emotional


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> i think iv done it? this came up within one minute :)


*WHAT A BEAUTY!!!*


*CONGRATULATIONS MUMMYAPRIL !!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Did you see that Molly?


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee:

Congratulations!! How many DPO are you? Just wondering i'm kind of clinging to some hope for myself... Though I am more doubtful!

Anyway... Yes I echo Holly... I want to know signs and symptoms etc etc!! DEFINITELY want to know what DPO you are?? 

:wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

ah thankyou everyone! my symptoms all stopped on 10dpo apart from sore bbs and a bit of nausea now and again im just hoping fingers crossed this isnt a joke! :) il be back on in a bit as have to brave the snow to go to the shop lol x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee:
> 
> Congratulations!! How many DPO are you? Just wondering i'm kind of clinging to some hope for myself... Though I am more doubtful!
> 
> Anyway... Yes I echo Holly... I want to know signs and symptoms etc etc!! DEFINITELY want to know what DPO you are??
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance:

im 19dpo AF was due either tomorrow or next :)


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> Jaynie :flower:, sorry about the nasty spotting :hugs:. I think you are right just to wait and see. Maybe your :bfp: is waiting for you to move into your own house :winkwink:. How exciting! :happydance: We moved in to our house just 14 months ago, so talking from my own experience.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Emandi :cry: it's just very hard - i'm kinda glad I did it test:) cause I can get on with Christmas but still so :cry: you know how it is!! I hope so... I can do things in the new house with vitamins and the like and not have to hide it... THAT's what i'm looking forward to... Plus I can eat healthier, drink less and smoke less (I think all of these things are circumstance related)...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel like I've done loads of sit ups- I guess it's the post-coital position I adopted last night on the sofa that's responsible:shrug:

*Ginge* :hi:I've been on FF looking at the chart gallery to educate myself and see if todays temp of mine corresponds to what should have been O yesterday, and I looked at the annovulatory charts and I agree with *Newbie* that yours doesn't look anything like an annov chart. And you know my sis married at 19 and tried straight off for a :baby: but it didn't happen 'til she was 23 (she now has 3 kids) so you may just be unlucky like she was at the start:shrug: Not that there's a remedy for luck so it doesn't help much to say that, and you're right to get checked out, but just to reassure you coz you must be getting impatient now!!:flower:
And when I had an annov cycle I finally bled about 70 days later, with lots of spotting at random times in between (did about 400 hpts in that time:dohh:) so I doubt you're not Oing if you have regular periods:shrug:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie :flower:, sorry about the nasty spotting :hugs:. I think you are right just to wait and see. Maybe your :bfp: is waiting for you to move into your own house :winkwink:. How exciting! :happydance: We moved in to our house just 14 months ago, so talking from my own experience.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Emandi :cry: it's just very hard - i'm kinda glad I did it test:) cause I can get on with Christmas but still so :cry: you know how it is!! I hope so... I can do things in the new house with vitamins and the like and not have to hide it... THAT's what i'm looking forward to... Plus I can eat healthier, drink less and smoke less (I think all of these things are circumstance related)...Click to expand...

Jaynie??? I think there was a misunderstanding. I didn't mean you are out :nope:. There is still a little chance. Remember Wanttobamum? She had a little bleed and a few days later faint :bfp:. So it's not over yet.


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: I just came back on to say that in the 2ww thing that you posted a link for there is a BFP with spotting there and I could be like her, I hope so... I will :test: again Friday/Saturday if it doesn't progress to :af: I suppose we ARE all different and this could be it for me, I just don't think so... You know because I have never been pregnant and also because you assume bleeding of any variety is bad innit? 

Congrats again April 19dpo?!! You are a stronger woman than me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> Congratulations!! How many DPO are you? Just wondering i'm kind of clinging to some hope for myself... Though I am more doubtful!
> 
> Anyway... Yes I echo Holly... I want to know signs and symptoms etc etc!! DEFINITELY want to know what DPO you are??
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> im 19dpo AF was due either tomorrow or next :)Click to expand...

Wow you have a long LP *mummyapril*!

10dpo's still early *Jaynie*, but I wouldn't test tomorrow, I'd hold out for 12dpo now, given your supplies....by the way I never practise what I preach!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right :coffee: over,

I've just got to make a pitchfork, a cement trowel and a hammer for my piggies then I can string them and take pics for you:happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What do you think Ladies?

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5279429111_8ca9d9e2ab.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Miss Zoie! I see a line NO DOUBT! How many DPO are you? When was this test taken? Hmm? Congrats!! Looks like we are full of Christmas :bfp:s I think this thread is lucky for anyone that joined AFTER me!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

firstbaby25 said:


> Miss Zoie! I see a line NO DOUBT! How many DPO are you? When was this test taken? Hmm? Congrats!! Looks like we are full of Christmas :bfp:s I think this thread is lucky for anyone that joined AFTER me!! :rofl: :haha:

Im 12dpo, FMU i dont trust those tests 100% though. fingers crossed this is it 3 years in the making would be well worth a christmas :bfp:

Heres this mornings FRER

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5279424915_707948fa49_b.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't see it as well on the FRER as I can on the avatar and the first pic you posted! I knew you were a LTTC... MANY congratulations I hope it is a sticky :baby: for you lots of :dust: for the rest of you pretty turtles!


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> What do you think Ladies?
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5279429111_8ca9d9e2ab.jpg

Looks like a BFP to me!:hugs:

Goodness I just popped on to alert you to the fact that there are only 3 days between now and Christmas day and all these BFP's are snowing on me! It's fantastic!!:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Miss Zoie! I see a line NO DOUBT! How many DPO are you? When was this test taken? Hmm? Congrats!! Looks like we are full of Christmas :bfp:s I think this thread is lucky for anyone that joined AFTER me!! :rofl: :haha:
> 
> Im 12dpo, FMU i dont trust those tests 100% though. fingers crossed this is it 3 years in the making would be well worth a christmas :bfp:
> 
> Heres this mornings FRER
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5279424915_707948fa49_b.jpgClick to expand...

Can't see it here, take it to the window and away from computer light?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going to do a digi in the AM fingers crossed for me ladies!! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Miss Zoie! I see a line NO DOUBT! How many DPO are you? When was this test taken? Hmm? Congrats!! Looks like we are full of Christmas :bfp:s I think this thread is lucky for anyone that joined AFTER me!! :rofl: :haha:

oh dear, maybe I should unjoin and join after you then?:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello ladies, can I join you?:flower:

I'm ttc :baby: 2, and I'm currently on 1dpo, would love to share the 2ww with you all if you'll let me join, it looks like a lucky thread:dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Hollymonkey, Lovely to meet you.


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: Holly can I do the same? Re join? Honestly I think that EVERYONE that joined after me got their :bfp: think about it.. Newmommy (I think), MummyApril, addie, want2beamum... Alll joined after yours truly... Go figure...


----------



## firstbaby25

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im going to do a digi in the AM fingers crossed for me ladies!! x

Good luck to you tomorrow, be sure to post more pics! Please?! 

I hope this is it for you!


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly.... Who has your 1,500th post? 

I have never had a dedication you know... Something for you to ponder...


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly.... Who has your 1,500th post?
> 
> I have never had a dedication you know... Something for you to ponder...

Jaynie my next milestone post is for you x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: I just came back on to say that in the 2ww thing that you posted a link for there is a BFP with spotting there and I could be like her, I hope so... I will :test: again Friday/Saturday if it doesn't progress to :af: I suppose we ARE all different and this could be it for me, I just don't think so... You know because I have never been pregnant and also because you assume bleeding of any variety is bad innit?
> 
> Congrats again April 19dpo?!! You are a stronger woman than me!

aw thankyou dont lose hope though i thought i was out at 10dpo as all my symptoms had gone and i got a bfn! and then bfp this morning :) theres always hope :) :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> Congratulations!! How many DPO are you? Just wondering i'm kind of clinging to some hope for myself... Though I am more doubtful!
> 
> Anyway... Yes I echo Holly... I want to know signs and symptoms etc etc!! DEFINITELY want to know what DPO you are??
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> im 19dpo AF was due either tomorrow or next :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you have a long LP *mummyapril*!
> 
> 10dpo's still early *Jaynie*, but I wouldn't test tomorrow, I'd hold out for 12dpo now, given your supplies....by the way I never practise what I preach!!Click to expand...

i know i didnt know until i came on here what you lp was! i was suprised at how long mine was :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly.... Who has your 1,500th post?
> 
> I have never had a dedication you know... Something for you to ponder...

Aw I'm afraid it's already going to Ginge, but you have sarachka's:hugs:

Kit and Little spy and Trinitymomangel:) got BFP's before your arrival mind you...but I thought I'd rejoin just to be on the safe side. I can't believe I'm s/s already and may not even have o'd yet:fool: I'm glad Chrimbo is here to take my mind off this 2WW. Can't work at home, LO is at the end of her "watch mummy do stuff" boredom tether, so am going into town with her.....
See you later luvvlies:flower:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Lovely Turtle :friends: :hi:

What a lots been happening since I went yesterday! 

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! Really pleased for u! 

I'm afraid I'm not doing good at the mo...

I'm very :cry: at the moment! I was feeling down lately because a lady at work is going to be a grandma in may and all she can talk about is the :baby:! Don't get mr wrong I'm very pleased for her but I just wish it was me! And as I type this I've just found out that another lady I work with has just found out her daughter is expecting her 2nd :baby:! And to top it all off I've just found our the other day that my friend is expecting her 2nd in June!! I mean yes I'm happy for them but I just feel like :cry: so much as I just so want it to be me! :cry:

Sorry for the rant but I knew my turtles would understand!

Back to work I go! Roll on 3.30pm!!

Love to u all :flower:

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies ! Congrats on all these bfp's !!!!

Hi godric !!

Also jaynie I think we need to have mummy or mum in our screen names ... That will
Help us get that bfp


----------



## Crunchie

Hey moomin I feel like that everyday ! But we will get there ... Big hugs 

Have another look at little godric .... He will make u smile !!!! Xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! I go offline and do a few things and I come back to 2 :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


Holly you had me :rofl: with your new intro :haha:

I can see a line on both those tests Zoei but then as my siggy says...I see lines!

emandi I will take a pick on xmas eve - it's in a springform cake tin so I will only pop the spring when it has gotten safely to MIL and is ready to be eaten. I've still only done the one layer...too busy

Boys are at my FIL, pressies are wrapped, Godric is fed for the next 40min so I think I will go :coffee: my book. Catch you all later


----------



## mummyApril

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My Lovely Turtle :friends: :hi:
> 
> What a lots been happening since I went yesterday!
> 
> Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! Really pleased for u!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not doing good at the mo...
> 
> I'm very :cry: at the moment! I was feeling down lately because a lady at work is going to be a grandma in may and all she can talk about is the :baby:! Don't get mr wrong I'm very pleased for her but I just wish it was me! And as I type this I've just found out that another lady I work with has just found out her daughter is expecting her 2nd :baby:! And to top it all off I've just found our the other day that my friend is expecting her 2nd in June!! I mean yes I'm happy for them but I just feel like :cry: so much as I just so want it to be me! :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I knew my turtles would understand!
> 
> Back to work I go! Roll on 3.30pm!!
> 
> Love to u all :flower:
> 
> Xxx

oh sweet please keep your chin up i know it can be very hard at times, sometimes it takes time wishing you lots of baby dust x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Haven't had a chance to catch up yet, but boy do i have an update! sorry, no bfp to report so don't get excited, it's my temp. it took a nose dive this morning! Past the coverline. Not sure what to think about it. Yesterday I was saying I was looking for an implantation dip, but I certainly wasn't expecting anything so dramatic! Be careful what u wish for, huh? Well now I am not so sure that's what it is.... either I've got the mother of all implantation dips or AF is coming early, and hard! I guess i have to wait and see what happens tomorrow :sad1: waiting sucks! Mmk, going back to catch up now! 

:hi: everyone! :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Eugh illness has gotten worse I hope it lays off in the next few says so I'm in bed with my Rottweiler laid with me and trin my mums rottie is called Zeus and she has another called beau :haha: won't be many posts from me today as I'm going to try and sleep this off and zoie that's a :bfp: alright and congrats to you mummyapril too xxxx


----------



## addie25

MOMMYAPRIL: CONGRATS THAT IS A CLEARRRRRR DARKKKKKK BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPP YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY

MISS ZOIIII CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSS

MOOMIN: I understand how you feel. I was like this as well. I didnt even want to go to our family or Christmas because everyone would be talking about our cousin that is 5 months pregnant. I know it is very hard and maybe you should just try and bring up new topics with this lady and try and get her engaged in a different topic that does not include babies???


----------



## addie25

Newbie: That can most def be an implantation dip! My line went way under cover line in the 2 week wait as well. Do not stress over one level, lets see if it goes back up tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

does anyone know of anyone who would want to be my pregnancy buddy? never done that before :)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> MOMMYAPRIL: CONGRATS THAT IS A CLEARRRRRR DARKKKKKK BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPP YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY
> 
> MISS ZOIIII CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> MOOMIN: I understand how you feel. I was like this as well. I didnt even want to go to our family or Christmas because everyone would be talking about our cousin that is 5 months pregnant. I know it is very hard and maybe you should just try and bring up new topics with this lady and try and get her engaged in a different topic that does not include babies???

thankyou :) and after i thought i was out just shows it can happen :) x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mommy April it looks like your the same as misszoie so why don't you too be bump buddies ??


----------



## addie25

Mommyapril I will be ur buddy!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Mommyapril I will be ur buddy!

ah yay :) we are only 5 days apart lol x


----------



## emandi

*MissZoie, BIG CONGRATULATIONS FROM ME!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi! Those are so beautiful, wish u could make me one of those :thumbup: And I hope AF never shows her ugly face!

Molly, my laptop is crapping out on me too. Poor thing is just falling apart practically, and worst of all the cord has finally worn out so I will have to buy a new one if I want to use it again... battery is just about dead

:hugs: 10 dpo is good jaynie! When is AF due for u? U get a gold star for having such a great TTC attitude young lady! :thumbup: As far as charting goes, I love it, but if you are anything like me, u will quickly become obsessed with it! I look at my chart at least 3-4 times a day. lots more during wk 2 of the TWW **runs off to go look at chart again!**

Trini, that cassata sounds yummy! U must send pics when it is all done. I must admit, bats kinda creep me out, but Godric is so tiny how could u not love he! :awww:

:happydance: congrats on your :bfp: mummyapril! definitely a nice positive :thumbup: Was this the 1st time u tested this cycle?

Definitely see a line Zoie! I'm about as blind as Godric and I can see that! :happydance: That FRER may not be as sensitive as the one u got your bfp on! at any rate, congrats!

:hug: to u Moomin! I know exactly how u feel, it will be our time soon dear :hugs:

Holly! :haha: U cannot rejoin! :rofl::rofl:

:hi: kit_cat, sarah, addie, crunchie! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

almost forgot! Hope u feel better real soon *ging*! I've been sick on christmas before and it's the pits!


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi! Those are so beautiful, wish u could make me one of those :thumbup: And I hope AF never shows her ugly face!
> 
> Molly, my laptop is crapping out on me too. Poor thing is just falling apart practically, and worst of all the cord has finally worn out so I will have to buy a new one if I want to use it again... battery is just about dead
> 
> :hugs: 10 dpo is good jaynie! When is AF due for u? U get a gold star for having such a great TTC attitude young lady! :thumbup: As far as charting goes, I love it, but if your are anything like me, u will quickly become obsessed with it! I look at my chart at least 3-4 times a day. lots more during wk 2 of the TWW **runs off to go look at chart again!**
> 
> Trini, that cassata sounds yummy! U must sind pics when it is all done. I must admit, bats kinda creepy me out, but Godric is so tiny how could u not love he! :awww:
> 
> :happydance: congrats on your :bfp: mummyapril! definitely a nice positive :thumbup: Was this the 1st time u tested this cycle?
> 
> Definitely see a line Zoie! I'm about as blind as Godric and I can see that! :happydance: That FRER may not be as sensitive as the one u got your bfp on! at any rate, congrats!
> 
> :hug: to u Moomin! I know exactly how u feel, it will be our time soon dear :hugs:
> 
> Holly! :haha: U cannot rejoin! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hi: kit_cat, sarah, addie, crunchie! :hugs:

thankyou, was the second time my symptoms kinda disappeared at 10dpo so i took a test and got a BFN and then this morning i took another (just a feeling) and it came up like that within a minute! :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly.... Who has your 1,500th post?
> 
> I have never had a dedication you know... Something for you to ponder...
> 
> Jaynie my next milestone post is for you xClick to expand...

:yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: i'll trade ya but you have longer to wait!!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I just came back on to say that in the 2ww thing that you posted a link for there is a BFP with spotting there and I could be like her, I hope so... I will :test: again Friday/Saturday if it doesn't progress to :af: I suppose we ARE all different and this could be it for me, I just don't think so... You know because I have never been pregnant and also because you assume bleeding of any variety is bad innit?
> 
> Congrats again April 19dpo?!! You are a stronger woman than me!
> 
> aw thankyou dont lose hope though i thought i was out at 10dpo as all my symptoms had gone and i got a bfn! and then bfp this morning :) theres always hope :) :)Click to expand...

Thank you :) I am ok I wobble everyday especially with spotting it's gone again, but I do suspect that :witch: is being a naughty littly trickster with me this cycle... However you are right and I won't stop hoping of course that i'm not going to see her and I am in fact preggers...


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> thankyou, was the second time my symptoms kinda disappeared at 10dpo so i took a test and got a BFN and then this morning i took another (just a feeling) and it came up like that within a minute! :)

I always figured a bfp wouldn't take the entire time to pop up. My tests always take 3 minutes, and I would loose hope after a minute, and just walk away after 2! then i'd sneak back and take a peek at 3... just in case! :haha:

I know I am not the only one that acts all :loopy: when they take an HPT!!


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou, was the second time my symptoms kinda disappeared at 10dpo so i took a test and got a BFN and then this morning i took another (just a feeling) and it came up like that within a minute! :)
> 
> I always figured a bfp wouldn't take the entire time to pop up. My tests always take 3 minutes, and I would loose hope after a minute, and just walk away after 2! then i'd sneak back and take a peek at 3... just in case! :haha:
> 
> I know I am not the only one that acts all :loopy: when they take an HPT!!Click to expand...

well when i was pregnant with my 2 daughters the line came up pretty much straight away (i tested after AF due) and then when i didnt see it come up straight away i went to brush my teeth turnt around (whilst brushing) and it was there! lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

2 girls already, are u hoping for a boy this time?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newbie! Thanks... I was thinking today that in comparison I am quite chilled but all it takes is a little bleed to send me :crazy: stark raving bonkers, but we all understand this I know!! 

I am excited that I am ttc to be honest I find it a nice place to be with my OH and also I don't doubt my body. I am of course going to see the doctor and get checked for whatever can affect you ttc but I don't like some people think it's NEVER going to happen and you know, we're in no rush (except for really really wanting it)

I am touched Sarachka by your kindness! Holly that nasty Ginge forgot to dedicate a post to me :cry: when she said she would :haha: hope you feel better though Ginge... Kick the arse outta your illness through lots of rest, fluid and food!


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> 2 girls already, are u hoping for a boy this time?

i really dont mind as long as it sticks this time :) either would be great :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

let me know if I am being too nosey, but have u had a miscarriage? Sending u lots of sticky :dust: *Stick little poppyseed!*


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> let me know if I am being too nosey, but have u had a miscarriage? Sending u lots of sticky :dust: *Stick little poppyseed!*

youre not nosey lol, i had a mc at 6 weeks 2 half years ago and since then had 3 chemical pregnancies the last one being in July, im hoping and praying this one will stick :) surely santa isnt allowed to take chistmas presents back :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> let me know if I am being too nosey, but have u had a miscarriage? Sending u lots of sticky :dust: *Stick little poppyseed!*
> 
> youre not nosey lol, i had a mc at 6 weeks 2 half years ago and since then had 3 chemical pregnancies the last one being in July, im hoping and praying this one will stick :) surely santa isnt allowed to take chistmas presents back :haha:Click to expand...

He absolutely is not allowed to do that! It's a law somewhere... Holly can back me up on the code. :haha: 

Congrats again doll :hugs: fx'ed for a happy and healthy 9 months! Enjoy your time on :cloud9:

:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> let me know if I am being too nosey, but have u had a miscarriage? Sending u lots of sticky :dust: *Stick little poppyseed!*
> 
> youre not nosey lol, i had a mc at 6 weeks 2 half years ago and since then had 3 chemical pregnancies the last one being in July, im hoping and praying this one will stick :) surely santa isnt allowed to take chistmas presents back :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He absolutely is not allowed to do that! It's a law somewhere... Holly can back me up on the code. :haha:
> 
> Congrats again doll :hugs: fx'ed for a happy and healthy 9 months! Enjoy your time on :cloud9:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

aww thankyou again yay :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

so i refrained from buying the thermometer today just in case I don't need it!! That's PMA. It's mainly cause the spotting stopped. I have to wait and see. Someone encourage me to wait and see... Sarachka I think I could be joining your negative pity party!!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> so i refrained from buying the thermometer today just in case I don't need it!! That's PMA. It's mainly cause the spotting stopped. I have to wait and see. Someone encourage me to wait and see... Sarachka I think I could be joining your negative pity party!!!

when is your AF due? i was told that sometimes you spot a little when your AF is meant to come ?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Wait, and wee with Molly and I on Christmas day!! When is AF actually due? Saturday according to your ticker

Too bad you're not temping, spotting with a dip in temp, floowed by a spike then temps that remain high is most definitely a implantation dip.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- I'm sorry your OH snapped at you and made you cry. :hugs: Sometimes we just feel more sensitive than others. Hope you feel better soon. :thumbup:

Jaynie- Woo for being a Tinsel Tester! :winkwink:

Trin- Godric is absolutely adorable! I told my OH about little Godric last night. :haha:

Emandi- Aww :awww: your siggy sparkly is so sweet. :hugs: 

MummyApril- *CONGRATULATIONS!!!! *

MissZoie- *CONGRATULATIONS!!!! *

Oh Moomin- You need a hug and a night out don't you? :hugs: Your time will come lovey. It will. 

Ginge- I hope you feel better really soon! :thumbup:

Newbie- :hugs: I just want to let you know that I am going to believe it's an implantation dip. Okay? :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks Molly and welcome to the party! 

I sure hope it is! I was on FF just now and they were saying that based on a study of all the charts submitted to them that resulted in pregnancy, the most likely day for this to occur is between 7 and 8dpo :thumbup: BUT if my temp doesn't spike back up tomorrow then my half excitement is all for naught... i hope i don't choke myself in the rush to temp in the morning :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee: 

I hope you all are doing well... I am tired. Really tired. No headache this morning though. Woo! Have some mild/vague uterine tightness/cramping/pressure; it feels like cramping but it "cramps" and then doesn't relax so it feels tight. Does this make sense?? I'm having a hard time explaining it. :-k I told me OH last night that I had a job for him, he gave me an exasperated, "I'm sure you do" look and said, "Oh yes?" I told him that I had a TTC/TWW job for him. Expression turned dubious until I said, "I need an official bubby inspector. I need to know the minute/day they change in any way..." I won't tell you what happened after that but I will say he took his job seriously... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> thanks Molly and welcome to the party!
> 
> I sure hope it is! I was on FF just now and they were saying that based on a study of all the charts submitted to them that resulted in pregnancy, the most likely day for this to occur is between 7 and 8dpo :thumbup: BUT if my temp doesn't spike back up tomorrow then my half excitement is all for naught... i hope i don't choke myself in the rush to temp in the morning :haha:

:rofl: I just visualized you choking on your thermometer and then trying to explain it to your DH, "Oh don't worry honey... I'm just choking on my thermometer." :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> thanks Molly and welcome to the party!
> 
> I sure hope it is! I was on FF just now and they were saying that based on a study of all the charts submitted to them that resulted in pregnancy, the most likely day for this to occur is between 7 and 8dpo :thumbup: BUT if my temp doesn't spike back up tomorrow then my half excitement is all for naught... i hope i don't choke myself in the rush to temp in the morning :haha:

how long until you can test hun? x


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm tinsel wee'er... what's the proper name Molly


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> thanks Molly and welcome to the party!
> 
> I sure hope it is! I was on FF just now and they were saying that based on a study of all the charts submitted to them that resulted in pregnancy, the most likely day for this to occur is between 7 and 8dpo :thumbup: BUT if my temp doesn't spike back up tomorrow then my half excitement is all for naught... i hope i don't choke myself in the rush to temp in the morning :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I just visualized you choking on your thermometer and then trying to explain it to your DH, "Oh don't worry honey... I'm just choking on my thermometer." :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

I am due any time on or after Thursday (last cycle was 26 instead of 28 days)... I know newbie I wished I had a thermometer to confirm what it might be like you say I would probably know with a thermometer! 

:hi: molly glad you have appointed a chief bubby inspector... Just what every savvy ttc-er needs. 

Also sarachka molly reminded me you had a bad oh! I am very sensitive and often with the shouting I take it far too personally. Way I see it, if I've bothered to get to know him, he should do the same... I don't need to be shouted at for me to register what you are saying! Are you ok now?


----------



## new mummy2010

:hi::hi: everyone OMG i missed 2 BFP wtf??

PLease tell who it is as i have from page god [email protected] tilll present to catc h up on!!!

AFM scan was great :happydance:seen and heard :baby: heartbeat which we have now pet names heart lol!! ( much to df's amusement:blush: ) and booking app with midwife was good too, My EDD is now 10th AUG2011 as im 2days out on measurments but correct on LMP phew onto read i go !!

CONGRATULATIONS to the:bfp:&:bfp::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> let me know if I am being too nosey, but have u had a miscarriage? Sending u lots of sticky :dust: *Stick little poppyseed!*
> 
> youre not nosey lol, i had a mc at 6 weeks 2 half years ago and since then had 3 chemical pregnancies the last one being in July, im hoping and praying this one will stick :) surely santa isnt allowed to take chistmas presents back :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He absolutely is not allowed to do that! It's a law somewhere... Holly can back me up on the code. :haha:
> 
> Congrats again doll :hugs: fx'ed for a happy and healthy 9 months! Enjoy your time on :cloud9:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


code 1624364 :thumbup:

*Newbie* _do not_ look at my chart from last month! Yours could well be ID though:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

*Congrats* to xMissxZoie & mummyApril!! (right? :wacko:)

I POAS Sunday and it turns out I'm still pregnant. :winkwink:
Had a tiny scare because I finally let dh do me for the first time in weeks & I bled a little which didn't bother me then, but a few days later on Sunday I saw brown & THAT majorly freaked me out. It was a tiny tiny tiny amount & I haven't seen any more since so I know it was from dtd. Hubby won't be getting any more for a while after all that though. I was seriously panicking all night Sunday night. I don't think I got a wink of sleep (yes, I'm a wee bit high-strung). But it seems all is well & I've been able to calm down enough to the point where now I feel incredibly silly for flipping out so much. :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Maybe eating all the cassata leftover ice cream was not a goo idea :sick: feel like I could yak now


----------



## Mollykins

:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> :hi::hi: everyone OMG i missed 2 BFP wtf??
> 
> PLease tell who it is as i have from page god [email protected] tilll present to catc h up on!!!
> 
> AFM scan was great :happydance:seen and heard :baby: heartbeat which we have now pet names heart lol!! ( much to df's amusement:blush: ) and booking app with midwife was good too, My EDD is now 10th AUG2011 as im 2days out on measurments but correct on LMP phew onto read i go !!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to the:bfp:&:bfp::hugs::hugs:

MissZoie and Mummyapril! :bfp::bfp::dance::headspin:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> thanks Molly and welcome to the party!
> 
> I sure hope it is! I was on FF just now and they were saying that based on a study of all the charts submitted to them that resulted in pregnancy, the most likely day for this to occur is between 7 and 8dpo :thumbup: BUT if my temp doesn't spike back up tomorrow then my half excitement is all for naught... i hope i don't choke myself in the rush to temp in the morning :haha:

Oh that's good news coz mine was on day 6, yours is later so more IDish!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> *Congrats* to xMissxZoie & mummyApril!! (right? :wacko:)
> 
> I POAS Sunday and it turns out I'm still pregnant. :winkwink:
> Had a tiny scare because I finally let dh do me for the first time in weeks & I bled a little which didn't bother me then, but a few days later on Sunday I saw brown & THAT majorly freaked me out. It was a tiny tiny tiny amount & I haven't seen any more since so I know it was from dtd. Hubby won't be getting any more for a while after all that though. I was seriously panicking all night Sunday night. I don't think I got a wink of sleep (yes, I'm a wee bit high-strung). But it seems all is well & I've been able to calm down enough to the point where now I feel incredibly silly for flipping out so much. :blush:

Don't worry I was the same, I only let DH go a little way gently in :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok at the risk of being a dork when AF shows, symptoms so far at presumably 1dpo;

-Light AFish cramps (which could be coz I'm still O-ing; I hope not since DH is home early but ill so no chance of :spermy: tonight:nope:)
-Thirsty

I don't believe in symptoms this early but it's fun to play at being pregnant:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My Lovely Turtle :friends: :hi:
> 
> What a lots been happening since I went yesterday!
> 
> Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! Really pleased for u!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not doing good at the mo...
> 
> I'm very :cry: at the moment! I was feeling down lately because a lady at work is going to be a grandma in may and all she can talk about is the :baby:! Don't get mr wrong I'm very pleased for her but I just wish it was me! And as I type this I've just found out that another lady I work with has just found out her daughter is expecting her 2nd :baby:! And to top it all off I've just found our the other day that my friend is expecting her 2nd in June!! I mean yes I'm happy for them but I just feel like :cry: so much as I just so want it to be me! :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I knew my turtles would understand!
> 
> Back to work I go! Roll on 3.30pm!!
> 
> Love to u all :flower:
> 
> Xxx

:flower: It will be your turn soon Moomin!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/smack.gif
:hug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok at the risk of being a dork when AF shows, symptoms so far at presumably 1dpo;
> 
> -Light AFish cramps (which could be coz I'm still O-ing; I hope not since DH is home early but ill so no chance of :spermy: tonight:nope:)
> -Thirsty
> 
> I don't believe in symptoms this early but it's fun to play at being pregnant:happydance:

I think that's another reason why I try to excuse all my symptoms away as something other than pregnancy related.... I don't want to look/feel like a total dolt when AF comes flying in. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh no!!!!!!!!! I'm suppose to have mimosas with sweet orange creme rolls on Christmas morning... It's my favorite... If I'm pregnant then... :dohh: 

I know that is ridiculous... I would happily give up my mimosa :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Morning all! Hello Holly darlink!
> 
> Ive woken up with a sliiiight niggle panic feeling but I'm too far into my tww to take lorazepam so I'm just going to have to ignore it because I KNOW it's irrational.
> 
> My house is FREEZING. I woke up with my hair feeling like ice. The winter is killing me. If I won the lottery I'd never feel cold again, I'd move to warmer climates and globe trot. Id also have fresh clean bedsheets every night and have someone come and wash/blow-dry my hair.


sounds good to me SARA i would do the same !! Especially the new sheets i love new sheets !!




mummyApril said:


> i think iv done it? this came up within one minute :)

AH mummyapril found your BFP!!! CONGRATULATIONS nice lines:happydance: look like mine did happy & healthy 9 mths:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!! I'm suppose to have mimosas with sweet orange creme rolls on Christmas morning... It's my favorite... If I'm pregnant then... :dohh:
> 
> I know that is ridiculous... I would happily give up my mimosa :haha:

I'm fully stocked on the sparkling grape juice for the holidays. :haha: I don't want to feel left out. Alcohol is definitely well enjoyed by my family and my friends during the holidays. So I'm planning to tote my bottle of sparkling grape juice & a champagne flute everywhere I go. :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

CONGRATS MISS ZOIE H&H 9 MTHS X X
do we have pics of bfp if so what pg, and what about want2bamum i see a faint bfp you got yourself yay xx


----------



## new mummy2010

i will try and post piccy of scan if you like??


----------



## Mollykins

NewMummy- If you seriously ask us if we'd like you to post a pic again, I think my eyes will roll back in my head... of course we want to see piccys!!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok at the risk of being a dork when AF shows, symptoms so far at presumably 1dpo;
> 
> -Light AFish cramps (which could be coz I'm still O-ing; I hope not since DH is home early but ill so no chance of :spermy: tonight:nope:)
> -Thirsty
> 
> I don't believe in symptoms this early but it's fun to play at being pregnant:happydance:
> 
> I think that's another reason why I try to excuse all my symptoms away as something other than pregnancy related.... I don't want to look/feel like a total dolt when AF comes flying in. :blush:Click to expand...

This cycle I don't care since I know you're all lovely and won't be toooooo mean when I get AF after all my symptoms!
Mind you I really am thirsty, can't stop drinking water, to the point that I just checked my blood sugar level! I've drunk about 4 pints and I'm still really thirsty and dry mouthed:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> i will try and post piccy of scan if you like??

Oui!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!! I'm suppose to have mimosas with sweet orange creme rolls on Christmas morning... It's my favorite... If I'm pregnant then... :dohh:
> 
> I know that is ridiculous... I would happily give up my mimosa :haha:

i bought a bottle of baileys to have christmas as i thought i was out looks like someone else can enjoy it lol


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Hello Holly darlink!
> 
> Ive woken up with a sliiiight niggle panic feeling but I'm too far into my tww to take lorazepam so I'm just going to have to ignore it because I KNOW it's irrational.
> 
> My house is FREEZING. I woke up with my hair feeling like ice. The winter is killing me. If I won the lottery I'd never feel cold again, I'd move to warmer climates and globe trot. Id also have fresh clean bedsheets every night and have someone come and wash/blow-dry my hair.
> 
> 
> sounds good to me SARA i would do the same !! Especially the new sheets i love new sheets !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think iv done it? this came up within one minute :)Click to expand...
> 
> AH mummyapril found your BFP!!! CONGRATULATIONS nice lines:happydance: look like mine did happy & healthy 9 mths:hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou :) congrats to you too we used the same tests it looks like :) hope youre enjoying your pregnancy so far :)


----------



## Mollykins

16 more posts and you get my 1500 post :bfp: dedication Newbie! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo:Woohoo!!:wohoo::wohoo::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS MUMMYAPRIL AND MISSZOIE!!!

:kiss::hugs:So happy for you both for getting your :bfp:'s :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:

What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> let me know if I am being too nosey, but have u had a miscarriage? Sending u lots of sticky :dust: *Stick little poppyseed!*
> 
> youre not nosey lol, i had a mc at 6 weeks 2 half years ago and since then had 3 chemical pregnancies the last one being in July, im hoping and praying this one will stick :) surely santa isnt allowed to take chistmas presents back :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He absolutely is not allowed to do that! It's a law somewhere... Holly can back me up on the code. :haha:
> 
> Congrats again doll :hugs: fx'ed for a happy and healthy 9 months! Enjoy your time on :cloud9:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> code 1624364 :thumbup:
> 
> *Newbie* _do not_ look at my chart from last month! Yours could well be ID though:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

that's the 1st thing i did :dohh: should have listened to u! :sad1:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:

Hello Kit! :hugs:

I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......


----------



## Sarachka

Wellski, here I am. 

How are we all this evening? I'm ok, exhausted from work. I really need to be a sahm or at least part time soon!!

I made OH's christmas card tonight and I'm pretty pleased with it as its my first attempt at card making
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/acc68160.jpg

Sorry you'll have to tilt your head. The Russian says "merry christmas, my darling" and I'm getting a friend to translate a msg to write in it in Russian. Just to clarify - OH has been in the UK almost 10 years and speaks perfect English but I just like to do things in Russian as often as possible as it means I've made a special effort for him.


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> *Congrats* to xMissxZoie & mummyApril!! (right? :wacko:)
> 
> I POAS Sunday and it turns out I'm still pregnant. :winkwink:
> Had a tiny scare because I finally let dh do me for the first time in weeks & I bled a little which didn't bother me then, but a few days later on Sunday I saw brown & THAT majorly freaked me out. It was a tiny tiny tiny amount & I haven't seen any more since so I know it was from dtd. Hubby won't be getting any more for a while after all that though. I was seriously panicking all night Sunday night. I don't think I got a wink of sleep (yes, I'm a wee bit high-strung). But it seems all is well & I've been able to calm down enough to the point where now I feel incredibly silly for flipping out so much. :blush:

Hi littleSpy! You're not silly at all. the exact same thing happened to my DF the 1st time she let her DH have :sex: At first it was red, then brown, she freaked out too and called her doctor in the middle of the night. of course she was told it is totally normal, something about the cervix being super sensitive and more blood flow due to being pregnant, and the brown blood was just old blood from the initial bleed. and likewise, her DH didn't get much action after that either. Although it was perfectly safe, she wanted some peace of mind :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

That is such a sweet and thoughtful card Sarachka! You romantic you! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!! I'm suppose to have mimosas with sweet orange creme rolls on Christmas morning... It's my favorite... If I'm pregnant then... :dohh:
> 
> I know that is ridiculous... I would happily give up my mimosa :haha:

my plan is to have mimosas too molly. As a matter of fact, i went to pick up some champagne on my lunch break. Fx'ed DH is the only one drinking them on Saturday!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???

:haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> 16 more posts and you get my 1500 post :bfp: dedication Newbie! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance: thanks molly :hugs: Who better to take my dedication post virginity than u! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Wellski, here I am.
> 
> How are we all this evening? I'm ok, exhausted from work. I really need to be a sahm or at least part time soon!!
> 
> I made OH's christmas card tonight and I'm pretty pleased with it as its my first attempt at card making
> 
> Sorry you'll have to tilt your head. The Russian says "merry christmas, my darling" and I'm getting a friend to translate a msg to write in it in Russian. Just to clarify - OH has been in the UK almost 10 years and speaks perfect English but I just like to do things in Russian as often as possible as it means I've made a special effort for him.

very beautiful sarah! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...

Ooh Miss Molly! Good symptom! I had exactly the same

Kit_cat I see Godric is an honourary turtle :thumbup: Thank you

Sara, BEAUTIFUL card!

Cassata now has 2 layers and I have a stabbing pain in my left boom (as my youngest calls them :haha: I was showing dh my new bra and ds reaches up and says "I see you brought your booms")


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 16 more posts and you get my 1500 post :bfp: dedication Newbie! :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: thanks molly :hugs: Who better to take my dedication post virginity than u! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh dear! Am I the only dedication virgin left??? :huh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh Miss Molly! Good symptom! I had exactly the same
> 
> Kit_cat I see Godric is an honourary turtle :thumbup: Thank you
> 
> Sara, BEAUTIFUL card!
> 
> Cassata now has 2 layers and I have a stabbing pain in my left boom (as my youngest calls them :haha: I was showing dh my new bra and ds reaches up and says "I see you brought your booms")Click to expand...

hmmm...? well... i don't want to state the obvious... so i'll just insert a :happydance: here and a :dust: for good measure! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...

I have ONE. :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh Miss Molly! Good symptom! I had exactly the same
> 
> Kit_cat I see Godric is an honourary turtle :thumbup: Thank you
> 
> Sara, BEAUTIFUL card!
> 
> Cassata now has 2 layers and I have a stabbing pain in my left boom (as my youngest calls them :haha: I was showing dh my new bra and ds reaches up and says "I see you brought your booms")Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm...? well... i don't want to state the obvious... so i'll just insert a :happydance: here and a :dust: for good measure! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Mildly concerned about that but I think it's just my overactive paranoid imagination


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you everyone that said congratulations! :D


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...

Oooo, well in addition to all the other bits of symptoms you've been feeling, I think we'll all feel like "dolts" if this isn't it! :wacko: If it's not your BFP, then your body has some explaining to do!!!!!! :huh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...

*tisk, tisk* what will u do? Red pill or blue one?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Wellski, here I am.
> 
> How are we all this evening? I'm ok, exhausted from work. I really need to be a sahm or at least part time soon!!
> 
> I made OH's christmas card tonight and I'm pretty pleased with it as its my first attempt at card making
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/acc68160.jpg
> 
> Sorry you'll have to tilt your head. The Russian says "merry christmas, my darling" and I'm getting a friend to translate a msg to write in it in Russian. Just to clarify - OH has been in the UK almost 10 years and speaks perfect English but I just like to do things in Russian as often as possible as it means I've made a special effort for him.

:hi: Sarachka

Your card is beautiful....I think it's a lovely touch that you ge to the trouble of writing in Russian :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, well in addition to all the other bits of symptoms you've been feeling, I think we'll all feel like "dolts" if this isn't it! :wacko: If it's not your BFP, then your body has some explaining to do!!!!!! :huh:Click to expand...

u r so right kit! We'd have to change our name to the fertile dolts :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Hello Holly darlink!
> 
> Ive woken up with a sliiiight niggle panic feeling but I'm too far into my tww to take lorazepam so I'm just going to have to ignore it because I KNOW it's irrational.
> 
> My house is FREEZING. I woke up with my hair feeling like ice. The winter is killing me. If I won the lottery I'd never feel cold again, I'd move to warmer climates and globe trot. Id also have fresh clean bedsheets every night and have someone come and wash/blow-dry my hair.
> 
> 
> sounds good to me SARA i would do the same !! Especially the new sheets i love new sheets !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think iv done it? this came up within one minute :)Click to expand...
> 
> AH mummyapril found your BFP!!! CONGRATULATIONS nice lines:happydance: look like mine did happy & healthy 9 mths:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou :) congrats to you too we used the same tests it looks like :) hope youre enjoying your pregnancy so far :)Click to expand...

very sick and full of cold:cry: but still enjoying it thanks ......i will try post pic in morning as just got in from visiting bf and her lo and delivering their pressies now need tpo get wrapping !!! Nice lines zoie and pretty card sara :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly - I don't mention some symptoms in case you all think me a crazy when I get my :af: don't worry about it... I think we can all symptom spot on this thread and not worry about judgement!! Speaking of which I had blood in my tissue when I blew my nose :dance: and I have a cluster of blood vessels in my eye??? Could it be? :scared:

We went the chippy for tea, good old English fish and chips and peas and gravy. My nana is the ice's latest victim, she breaks my heart :cry: such a remarkable lady...


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh Miss Molly! Good symptom! I had exactly the same
> 
> Kit_cat I see Godric is an honourary turtle :thumbup: Thank you
> 
> Sara, BEAUTIFUL card!
> 
> Cassata now has 2 layers and I have a stabbing pain in my left boom (as my youngest calls them :haha: I was showing dh my new bra and ds reaches up and says "I see you brought your booms")Click to expand...

Hey Trinity :flower:

Of course Godric is an honourary turtle! A bat turtle? A turtle bat? A burtle? :winkwink:

Oooooo, your recipe called to me. I have copied and pasted onto a document and I will print it off tomorrow and if I'm brave enough, I'll try it :shock: Thanks so much for posting that! I'm going for the title of SuperUnoMom....but first I've got to makes me a cake, gets me a burtle and deliver me some babies! All in a days work for you though eh? :hugs: Wish me luck eh - gonna need it :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...

Only one???? :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka - love the card :) I made my oh a really cheesy valentines :haha: it had red glitter thrown over glue in the shape of a heart... I love making stuff!

My oh has delivered 'santa's presents' (his words) to me :happydance: I am one happy lady...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly - I don't mention some symptoms in case you all think me a crazy when I get my :af: don't worry about it... I think we can all symptom spot on this thread and not worry about judgement!! Speaking of which I had blood in my tissue when I blew my nose :dance: and I have a cluster of blood vessels in my eye??? Could it be? :scared:
> 
> We went the chippy for tea, good old English fish and chips and peas and gravy. My nana is the ice's latest victim, she breaks my heart :cry: such a remarkable lady...

Oh no...nana didn't fall did she? :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> *tisk, tisk* what will u do? Red pill or blue one?Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I should test early.... well, earlier than Christmas that is. If I am going to test earliER than it should definitely be FMU, if I were to test now it'd be like throwing a test away without weeing on it. :shrug: I don't know what to do... what do you girls think??


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly excuse me for butting in! Step away from the poas addiction, it won't help at 7dpo and you've been so good thus far! We need you to be strong us weaker turtles look to you for how to behave! But you should still do what YOU want not me :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, well in addition to all the other bits of symptoms you've been feeling, I think we'll all feel like "dolts" if this isn't it! :wacko: If it's not your BFP, then your body has some explaining to do!!!!!! :huh:Click to expand...

True... my body is so cruel... :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Only one???? :shock:Click to expand...

Yep... only one. Remember I cheated and bought two last cycle and only needed to use one... so I have one left. Maybe that is where my POAS urge is coming from. I KNOW that one is in the house. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly excuse me for butting in! Step away from the poas addiction, it won't help at 7dpo and you've been so good thus far! We need you to be strong us weaker turtles look to you for how to behave! But you should still do what YOU want not me :hug:

You are right aren't you. It would be ridiculous and I need to remain a good example. :haha: What will come of this thread if I start testing early??? :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh Miss Molly! Good symptom! I had exactly the same
> 
> Kit_cat I see Godric is an honourary turtle :thumbup: Thank you
> 
> Sara, BEAUTIFUL card!
> 
> Cassata now has 2 layers and I have a stabbing pain in my left boom (as my youngest calls them :haha: I was showing dh my new bra and ds reaches up and says "I see you brought your booms")Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Trinity :flower:
> 
> Of course Godric is an honourary turtle! A bat turtle? A turtle bat? A burtle? :winkwink:
> 
> Oooooo, your recipe called to me. I have copied and pasted onto a document and I will print it off tomorrow and if I'm brave enough, I'll try it :shock: Thanks so much for posting that! I'm going for the title of SuperUnoMom....but first I've got to makes me a cake, gets me a burtle and deliver me some babies! All in a days work for you though eh? :hugs: Wish me luck eh - gonna need it :haha:Click to expand...

:hugs: it only looks good when you write it all down together

I love burtle :haha:

SuperUnoMom you shall be :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> *tisk, tisk* what will u do? Red pill or blue one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I should test early.... well, earlier than Christmas that is. If I am going to test earliER than it should definitely be FMU, if I were to test now it'd be like throwing a test away without weeing on it. :shrug: I don't know what to do... what do you girls think??Click to expand...

I concur with Firstbaby...step away from the wee stick....it's just a smidgeroo on the early side and we all hate a false negative don't we? :nope: So unnecessarily depessing :wacko: You need to up your supplies too m'dear....call yourself a POAS addict - pah!:winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly - I don't mention some symptoms in case you all think me a crazy when I get my :af: don't worry about it... I think we can all symptom spot on this thread and not worry about judgement!! Speaking of which I had blood in my tissue when I blew my nose :dance: and I have a cluster of blood vessels in my eye??? Could it be? :scared:
> 
> We went the chippy for tea, good old English fish and chips and peas and gravy. My nana is the ice's latest victim, she breaks my heart :cry: such a remarkable lady...

Is nana ok? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kit... Unfortunately she did, she went out to get the papers despite EVERYONE saying we would do whatever she needed etc etc. She's very independent and anyway she fell on the way to the shop, on her own, it's sad. She's sprained her ankle and has a slight limp... She'll be fine but I worry she makes her own mental recovery worse than it already is. Undoubtedly, a fall will make her feel sorry for herself when grandad isn't there to treat her good when she's sad...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> *tisk, tisk* what will u do? Red pill or blue one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I should test early.... well, earlier than Christmas that is. If I am going to test earliER than it should definitely be FMU, if I were to test now it'd be like throwing a test away without weeing on it. :shrug: I don't know what to do... what do you girls think??Click to expand...
> 
> I concur with Firstbaby...step away from the wee stick....it's just a smidgeroo on the early side and we all hate a false negative don't we? :nope: So unnecessarily depessing :wacko: You need to up your supplies too m'dear....call yourself a POAS addict - pah!:winkwink:Click to expand...

You're right, you're right. (sigh) I think this is the longest TWW EVER. :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Jaynie- That so sad. :cry: I hope she takes better care. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: kit... Unfortunately she did, she went out to get the papers despite EVERYONE saying we would do whatever she needed etc etc. She's very independent and anyway she fell on the way to the shop, on her own, it's sad. She's sprained her ankle and has a slight limp... She'll be fine but I worry she makes her own mental recovery worse than it already is. Undoubtedly, a fall will make her feel sorry for herself when grandad isn't there to treat her good when she's sad...

Oh, I hope she takes it easy and keeps off that ankle :flower: It's hard when someone is so used to being independent and something like this happens. I really hope it doesn't shake her confidence :nope::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh Miss Molly! Good symptom! I had exactly the same
> 
> Kit_cat I see Godric is an honourary turtle :thumbup: Thank you
> 
> Sara, BEAUTIFUL card!
> 
> Cassata now has 2 layers and I have a stabbing pain in my left boom (as my youngest calls them :haha: I was showing dh my new bra and ds reaches up and says "I see you brought your booms")Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm...? well... i don't want to state the obvious... so i'll just insert a :happydance: here and a :dust: for good measure! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Mildly concerned about that but I think it's just my overactive paranoid imaginationClick to expand...

your cat... is... staring at me!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: kit... Unfortunately she did, she went out to get the papers despite EVERYONE saying we would do whatever she needed etc etc. She's very independent and anyway she fell on the way to the shop, on her own, it's sad. She's sprained her ankle and has a slight limp... She'll be fine but I worry she makes her own mental recovery worse than it already is. Undoubtedly, a fall will make her feel sorry for herself when grandad isn't there to treat her good when she's sad...

She sounds like my granddad. He's in sheltered car in Ipswich. He was completely blind in one eye and losing the sight in his other eye before he would allow them to move him to sheltered care. i miss him so much. He'll be 90 in June and I really want to go visit him :plane:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Molly :hi:Holly :hi:Newbie :hi:Sarachka :hi:Crunchie :hi:emandi :hi:Trinity :hi:Godric :hi:Firstbaby :hi: all other lovely turtles :hugs:
> 
> What an exciting day! Any more for any more??? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Hello Kit! :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure... I very well could be preparing myself to feel like a dolt when AF comes BUUTTTT... I feel different "down there" ... the "down there" that is my lower ab area that is. I guess if it passes then I'll feel foolish but it's been this way since I woke up. Hmm.......Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh Miss Molly! Good symptom! I had exactly the same
> 
> Kit_cat I see Godric is an honourary turtle :thumbup: Thank you
> 
> Sara, BEAUTIFUL card!
> 
> Cassata now has 2 layers and I have a stabbing pain in my left boom (as my youngest calls them :haha: I was showing dh my new bra and ds reaches up and says "I see you brought your booms")Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm...? well... i don't want to state the obvious... so i'll just insert a :happydance: here and a :dust: for good measure! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Mildly concerned about that but I think it's just my overactive paranoid imaginationClick to expand...
> 
> your cat... is... staring at me!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> your cat... is... staring at me!

:haha: That's Hermione, our 3-legged spokescat


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> *tisk, tisk* what will u do? Red pill or blue one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I should test early.... well, earlier than Christmas that is. If I am going to test earliER than it should definitely be FMU, if I were to test now it'd be like throwing a test away without weeing on it. :shrug: I don't know what to do... what do you girls think??Click to expand...
> 
> I concur with Firstbaby...step away from the wee stick....it's just a smidgeroo on the early side and we all hate a false negative don't we? :nope: So unnecessarily depessing :wacko: You need to up your supplies too m'dear....call yourself a POAS addict - pah!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, you're right. (sigh) I think this is the longest TWW EVER. :dohh: :wacko:Click to expand...

I know Molly...bizzarely it is for me too....I mean, when you said earlier about cheating and buying 2 tests last cycle, I couldn't believe that was only last cycle...it seems like forever ago :shrug: Know what I mean?


----------



## firstbaby25

I think as I get older, I understand that she doesn't deliberately put herself there just you know life can't stop cause of snow in her eyes... Tsk tsk... I just don't mind the going out, just go when we're there and we can come - it's the thought of my lovely nan lying there waiting for someone to help (they did - they even walked her tot he shop and then home! Isn't that a lovely christmassy thought?) anyway ladies she is alive and will make full recovery I expect! 

I go on about my nan all the time, they were/are very dear to me and I have lived with them on several occassions (we all did for a while)... Hence why I talk about her a lot...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> *tisk, tisk* what will u do? Red pill or blue one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I should test early.... well, earlier than Christmas that is. If I am going to test earliER than it should definitely be FMU, if I were to test now it'd be like throwing a test away without weeing on it. :shrug: I don't know what to do... what do you girls think??Click to expand...
> 
> I concur with Firstbaby...step away from the wee stick....it's just a smidgeroo on the early side and we all hate a false negative don't we? :nope: So unnecessarily depessing :wacko: You need to up your supplies too m'dear....call yourself a POAS addict - pah!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, you're right. (sigh) I think this is the longest TWW EVER. :dohh: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Molly...bizzarely it is for me too....I mean, when you said earlier about cheating and buying 2 tests last cycle, I couldn't believe that was only last cycle...it seems like forever ago :shrug: Know what I mean?Click to expand...

I do know what you mean... didn't you have a blueberry around that time?? Now look at you! You have a LIME and are scant days away from a... what? Plum?! :dohh: Forever. My OH, for his own sanity I suspect, doesn't comment too much on the TTC business but last night he said to me... "So, you are far enough out now that you would have that implantation stuff right? The bleeding or whatever?" :haha: I told him that only 25% of women actually experience that and he said, "Oh. So we are still in?" :hugs: Love that man.


----------



## newbie_ttc

jaynie! terrible news about nana! :hugs: i hope she heals up real soon love :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: kit... Unfortunately she did, she went out to get the papers despite EVERYONE saying we would do whatever she needed etc etc. She's very independent and anyway she fell on the way to the shop, on her own, it's sad. She's sprained her ankle and has a slight limp... She'll be fine but I worry she makes her own mental recovery worse than it already is. Undoubtedly, a fall will make her feel sorry for herself when grandad isn't there to treat her good when she's sad...
> 
> She sounds like my granddad. He's in sheltered car in Ipswich. He was completely blind in one eye and losing the sight in his other eye before he would allow them to move him to sheltered care. i miss him so much. He'll be 90 in June and I really want to go visit him :plane:Click to expand...

Trin :hugs: for you and grandad... It would be awful for me to not see her so I do feel for you there... Is it ridiculous in price for you to come back? Or is just not practical (with you being sqm)?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I think as I get older, I understand that she doesn't deliberately put herself there just you know life can't stop cause of snow in her eyes... Tsk tsk... I just don't mind the going out, just go when we're there and we can come - it's the thought of my lovely nan lying there waiting for someone to help (they did - they even walked her tot he shop and then home! Isn't that a lovely christmassy thought?) anyway ladies she is alive and will make full recovery I expect!
> 
> I go on about my nan all the time, they were/are very dear to me and I have lived with them on several occassions (we all did for a while)... Hence why I talk about her a lot...

Obviously a massively important part of your life and you should talk about her :flower: It's lovely to still have and be close to grandparents in adulthood...I was young when mine passed and would loved to have what you have with Nana. Not that I'm sad, things are what they are eh? :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Right, I'm off to feed the bat boy and then to :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Godric, g'night Trinity, sleep well both :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no. I want to :test: Where did this POAS urge come from???
> 
> :haha: do u have any HPTs miss 7dpo???Click to expand...
> 
> I have ONE. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> *tisk, tisk* what will u do? Red pill or blue one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I should test early.... well, earlier than Christmas that is. If I am going to test earliER than it should definitely be FMU, if I were to test now it'd be like throwing a test away without weeing on it. :shrug: I don't know what to do... what do you girls think??Click to expand...
> 
> I concur with Firstbaby...step away from the wee stick....it's just a smidgeroo on the early side and we all hate a false negative don't we? :nope: So unnecessarily depessing :wacko: You need to up your supplies too m'dear....call yourself a POAS addict - pah!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, you're right. (sigh) I think this is the longest TWW EVER. :dohh: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Molly...bizzarely it is for me too....I mean, when you said earlier about cheating and buying 2 tests last cycle, I couldn't believe that was only last cycle...it seems like forever ago :shrug: Know what I mean?Click to expand...
> 
> I do know what you mean... didn't you have a blueberry around that time?? Now look at you! You have a LIME and are scant days away from a... what? Plum?! :dohh: Forever. My OH, for his own sanity I suspect, doesn't comment too much on the TTC business but last night he said to me... "So, you are far enough out now that you would have that implantation stuff right? The bleeding or whatever?" :haha: I told him that only 25% of women actually experience that and he said, "Oh. So we are still in?" :hugs: Love that man.Click to expand...

:haha:.....he's.....he's.....what's the word..........indoctrinated!!!! Well done Molly! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Trin and Sir Godric the Burtle! :wave:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: kit... Unfortunately she did, she went out to get the papers despite EVERYONE saying we would do whatever she needed etc etc. She's very independent and anyway she fell on the way to the shop, on her own, it's sad. She's sprained her ankle and has a slight limp... She'll be fine but I worry she makes her own mental recovery worse than it already is. Undoubtedly, a fall will make her feel sorry for herself when grandad isn't there to treat her good when she's sad...
> 
> She sounds like my granddad. He's in sheltered car in Ipswich. He was completely blind in one eye and losing the sight in his other eye before he would allow them to move him to sheltered care. i miss him so much. He'll be 90 in June and I really want to go visit him :plane:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin :hugs: for you and grandad... It would be awful for me to not see her so I do feel for you there... Is it ridiculous in price for you to come back? Or is just not practical (with you being sqm)?Click to expand...

It's mostly the money. Besides the ticket, I would have to take time off, and being self-employed, I don't get paid leave which is a bit of a problem. i was there in 2008 - we went to my BIL;s wedding in Belgium and then went across on the Eurostar and stayed with him for a bit. I also went in 2005 just before my dad died but it wasn't much of a visit so I went in 2006, when I was 7 months pregnant with my youngest. We did a bit of touring round the south of england - we were a good match - the 80-odd year old and the very pregnant turtle :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- :haha: I think he's more into it this cycle since it's our last. He's REALLY not looking forward to condoms for the next 4 months. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> I think as I get older, I understand that she doesn't deliberately put herself there just you know life can't stop cause of snow in her eyes... Tsk tsk... I just don't mind the going out, just go when we're there and we can come - it's the thought of my lovely nan lying there waiting for someone to help (they did - they even walked her tot he shop and then home! Isn't that a lovely christmassy thought?) anyway ladies she is alive and will make full recovery I expect!
> 
> I go on about my nan all the time, they were/are very dear to me and I have lived with them on several occassions (we all did for a while)... Hence why I talk about her a lot...

I loved both my grandmas too jaynie. My parents were the youngest of their syblings and i was born when my parents were nearly 30 so when I came along both grannies were well into their 70s. My mom's dad died before i was born and my dad's dad died 4 days before i turned 4 so i always envy ppl who knew their grandfathers. My grandmothers were both blessed to live long lives and I was an adult before i lost them, the last one on christmas morning 2 yrs ago. :cry: Christmas has been bittersweet since then but I can't get too sad b/c she was 91 1/2 and quite frankly, even though she was well enough to drive she was ready to go. So I didn't say that to get everyone all weepy, but cherish your loved ones while they are here, take lots of pictures! I took one with my grandma a month before she died and I was so glad I did that b/c I will have that picture for ever


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Night Trin and Sir Godric the Burtle! :wave:

:rofl: Loving Godric's full title :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:sleep: well trinity...

Kit! I am very lucky with my grandparents, but like you say things are what they are I might not have had this with them had things been different with my dad! But they are what they are... I am glad I still have her but my oh was like 10 so I think even he was shocked when grandad died at the reactions because he was so young...


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think as I get older, I understand that she doesn't deliberately put herself there just you know life can't stop cause of snow in her eyes... Tsk tsk... I just don't mind the going out, just go when we're there and we can come - it's the thought of my lovely nan lying there waiting for someone to help (they did - they even walked her tot he shop and then home! Isn't that a lovely christmassy thought?) anyway ladies she is alive and will make full recovery I expect!
> 
> I go on about my nan all the time, they were/are very dear to me and I have lived with them on several occassions (we all did for a while)... Hence why I talk about her a lot...
> 
> I loved both my grandmas too jaynie. My parents were the youngest of their syblings and i was born when my parents were nearly 30 so when I came along both grannies were well into their 70s. My mom's dad died before i was born and my dad's dad died 4 days before i turned 4 so i always envy ppl who knew their grandfathers. My grandmothers were both blessed to live long lives and I was an adult before i lost them, the last one on christmas morning 2 yrs ago. :cry: Christmas has been bittersweet since then but I can't get too sad b/c she was 91 1/2 and quite frankly, even though she was well enough to drive she was ready to go. So I didn't say that to get everyone all weepy, but cherish your loved ones while they are here, take lots of pictures! I took one with my grandma a month before she died and I was so glad I did that b/c I will have that picture for everClick to expand...

Ahhhhh Newbie :hugs: You're right of course, it never pays to take for granted eh?


----------



## firstbaby25

Too right newbie! My grandad bless his heart was in France on holiday! They have beautiful photos of the very day he died. They said he was in his element, I wasn't there sadly as I have been for past trips I just couldn't afford it...

Trin :rofl: at you and your grandad getting round the south of elgland! A reet pair!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey LittleSpy :hi:

How remiss of me not to say hello before....I really must do better!

I can completely relate to the freaking out after the bleeding...been there, done it and most certainly have the t-shirt! It's horrible even if it is just a tiny splodge but glad you're ok and calm again :thumbup:

So will the sparkling juice in champagne flute be firmly in hand to fool people or will lots of people know at Christmas? I can't remember when you said you were going to announce your news? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

My Uncle died in the wee hours of Christmas eve nearly 6 years ago. No one told me he was sick because they didn't want to worry me when I was pregnant and 2k miles away. Of course, they settled on calling me first thing in the morning (waking me up in fact) on Christmas eve to tell me that he died.


----------



## firstbaby25

It's a bit morbid but how mad is it that these memories will never leave you I can remember everything about death... It's a funny old time...


----------



## Mollykins

The First Snowfall

You finally step outside from the warm confines of your home and you are struck-
by the silence that hangs in the air.

It is so quiet, you feel as though you&#8217;ve been transported to another world-
one that doesn&#8217;t exist anymore.

A world so quiet that you imagine you can hear the sound of the lonely snowflake-
falling from the sky.

The loud crunch of the snow under your boots as you take an unconscious step toward the captivating scene-
breaks the spell of silence.

You take a breath in surprise and you feel that cold, crisp air shooting down into the very bottom of your lungs.
Instead of being paralyzed by the feeling of freezing from the inside out-
you are invigorated.

A gust of wind blows across your line of vision, picking up the top layer of snow off of every possible surface and throwing it around like a child would-
a handful of glitter.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> The First Snowfall
> 
> You finally step outside from the warm confines of your home and you are struck-
> by the silence that hangs in the air.
> 
> It is so quiet, you feel as though youve been transported to another world-
> one that doesnt exist anymore.
> 
> A world so quiet that you imagine you can hear the sound of the lonely snowflake-
> falling from the sky.
> 
> The loud crunch of the snow under your boots as you take an unconscious step toward the captivating scene-
> breaks the spell of silence.
> 
> You take a breath in surprise and you feel that cold, crisp air shooting down into the very bottom of your lungs.
> Instead of being paralyzed by the feeling of freezing from the inside out-
> you are invigorated.
> 
> A gust of wind blows across your line of vision, picking up the top layer of snow off of every possible surface and throwing it around like a child would-
> a handful of glitter.

Wow, that's lovely....feels like I'm outside suddenly :cold: Thanks Molly :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i would have kept it from you too, being that u were preggo and all. I always felt sorry for ppl who lost loved ones during christmas, still do, just b/c this time of year is meant to be festive, but it will always be marred with the memories of the death of their loved ones... never would have thought i would be piting myself. I'm okay now tho, I soothe myself with that thought that she lived a great full life, went in her sleep as she had always wanted, and her health never deteriorated while she was here... and most importantly, after nearly 25 yrs, she was finally with her husband again.

Now, where's that dancing cat?


----------



## newbie_ttc

*he's a maniac, maniac on the floor
And he's dancing like she's never danced before.*

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> The First Snowfall
> 
> You finally step outside from the warm confines of your home and you are struck-
> by the silence that hangs in the air.
> 
> It is so quiet, you feel as though youve been transported to another world-
> one that doesnt exist anymore.
> 
> A world so quiet that you imagine you can hear the sound of the lonely snowflake-
> falling from the sky.
> 
> The loud crunch of the snow under your boots as you take an unconscious step toward the captivating scene-
> breaks the spell of silence.
> 
> You take a breath in surprise and you feel that cold, crisp air shooting down into the very bottom of your lungs.
> Instead of being paralyzed by the feeling of freezing from the inside out-
> you are invigorated.
> 
> A gust of wind blows across your line of vision, picking up the top layer of snow off of every possible surface and throwing it around like a child would-
> a handful of glitter.

wow! i think i just felt a chill! Very nice Molls :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Go on newbie... I want to the dancing cat fir a :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> It's a bit morbid but how mad is it that these memories will never leave you I can remember everything about death... It's a funny old time...




newbie_ttc said:


> *he's a maniac, maniac on the floor
> And he's dancing like she's never danced before.*
> 
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif



That cat is tooooooo good


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> i would have kept it from you too, being that u were preggo and all. I always felt sorry for ppl who lost loved ones during christmas, still do, just b/c this time of year is meant to be festive, but it will always be marred with the memories of the death of their loved ones... never would have thought i would be piting myself. I'm okay now tho, I soothe myself with that thought that she lived a great full life, went in her sleep as she had always wanted, and her health never deteriorated while she was here... and most importantly, after nearly 25 yrs, she was finally with her husband again.
> 
> Now, where's that dancing cat?

Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> *he's a maniac, maniac on the floor
> And he's dancing like she's never danced before.*
> 
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif

LOOOOOOVE......IT........!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i would have kept it from you too, being that u were preggo and all. I always felt sorry for ppl who lost loved ones during christmas, still do, just b/c this time of year is meant to be festive, but it will always be marred with the memories of the death of their loved ones... never would have thought i would be piting myself. I'm okay now tho, I soothe myself with that thought that she lived a great full life, went in her sleep as she had always wanted, and her health never deteriorated while she was here... and most importantly, after nearly 25 yrs, she was finally with her husband again.
> 
> Now, where's that dancing cat?
> 
> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?Click to expand...

It's tricky Moll....but I totally see your point and I would have felt the same, however, know that they really were trying to do the best even if it didn't feel like that :nope: I really debated whether or not to tell my sis about my mum (she's about 24 weeks gone) but decided that pregnant or not, she needed to know, but I did pause to consider as my mum didn't want me to tell her. :wacko: Tricky, like I said. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Go on newbie... I want to the dancing cat fir a :rofl: :haha:

:saywhat:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?

I do see your point, especially if they knew he was on his desth bed. I was of the impression that they just thought he was sick and didn't want to trouble u with that. Maybe they didn't think u would be able to travel that far in time enough to see him before the end?


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh Molly you have lots of symptoms buti agree with the fellow turtles 8dpo way way toooooooo early, and yes we have al been there done that and got the deflating BFN, so wait lady at least till fri tehe!!

Jaynie my nana fell last yr and then mu mfell rushing to her car to pi9ck nan up from drs to take her to hospital and broke her wrist and elbow .....and nana fell again last week damaging her coxias( spelling??) she helps loads with DS and she hates not been mobile i took her xmas food shopping last week tried to force list out of her to do it for her myself but she would have none of it and wanted to look at the special offers bless;-)

OMG Trin loving burtle how darn cute!!!

You turtles have wrote 4 pages whilst i wrapped 5 pretty pressies !!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i would have kept it from you too, being that u were preggo and all. I always felt sorry for ppl who lost loved ones during christmas, still do, just b/c this time of year is meant to be festive, but it will always be marred with the memories of the death of their loved ones... never would have thought i would be piting myself. I'm okay now tho, I soothe myself with that thought that she lived a great full life, went in her sleep as she had always wanted, and her health never deteriorated while she was here... and most importantly, after nearly 25 yrs, she was finally with her husband again.
> 
> Now, where's that dancing cat?
> 
> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?Click to expand...
> 
> It's tricky Moll....but I totally see your point and I would have felt the same, however, know that they really were trying to do the best even if it didn't feel like that :nope: I really debated whether or not to tell my sis about my mum (she's about 24 weeks gone) but decided that pregnant or not, she needed to know, but I did pause to consider as my mum didn't want me to tell her. :wacko: Tricky, like I said. :hugs:Click to expand...

I understand the drive to protect a loved ones' heart but I suppose I am far too... straightforward and honest. :shrug: It is, if nothing else, tricky as everyone deals/copes differently. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

that dancing cat is hilarious! hope that put some smiles on faces :) x


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Go on newbie... I want to *[see]* the dancing cat f*[o]*r a :rofl: :haha:*[i.e. laugh]*
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

translation in red, see above


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh Molly you have lots of symptoms buti agree with the fellow turtles 8dpo way way toooooooo early, and yes we have al been there done that and got the deflating BFN, so wait lady at least till fri tehe!!
> 
> Jaynie my nana fell last yr and then mu mfell rushing to her car to pi9ck nan up from drs to take her to hospital and broke her wrist and elbow .....and nana fell again last week damaging her coxias( spelling??) she helps loads with DS and she hates not been mobile i took her xmas food shopping last week tried to force list out of her to do it for her myself but she would have none of it and wanted to look at the special offers bless;-)
> 
> OMG Trin loving burtle how darn cute!!!
> 
> You turtles have wrote 4 pages whilst i wrapped 5 pretty pressies !!

:hi: newmummy

Poor nana....must be something going on for all these nana's to be having mishaps....although it's not really surprising with the weather :nope: Hope she mends soon :hugs:

Only 4 pages....must be nearly tumbleweed time :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?
> 
> I do see your point, especially if they knew he was on his desth bed. I was of the impression that they just thought he was sick and didn't want to trouble u with that. Maybe they didn't think u would be able to travel that far in time enough to see him before the end?Click to expand...

He had been in hospital for weeks while he kept deteriorating, they finally have him about 3 days or so. I just don't understand. I'm not high maintenance... I would have been content to speak on the phone to tell him I loved him and all that. :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

goodnight zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh my, not the tumbeweed! :argh: he has already 1 upped me!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> goodnight zzzzzzzzzzzz

night night :)


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Go on newbie... I want to *[see]* the dancing cat f*[o]*r a :rofl: :haha:*[i.e. laugh]*
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> translation in red, see aboveClick to expand...

Ahhhh, I see you speak the language of Firstbaby.....nearly as fluent as Sarachka's Russian!! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?
> 
> I do see your point, especially if they knew he was on his desth bed. I was of the impression that they just thought he was sick and didn't want to trouble u with that. Maybe they didn't think u would be able to travel that far in time enough to see him before the end?Click to expand...
> 
> He had been in hospital for weeks while he kept deteriorating, they finally have him about 3 days or so. I just don't understand. I'm not high maintenance... I would have been content to speak on the phone to tell him I loved him and all that. :cry:Click to expand...

forgive me for prying but have u forgiven your family for shielding you from him in his last days?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> goodnight zzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> night night :)Click to expand...

Nighty night new mummy :sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

sleep well new mummy... and then there were 3


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?
> 
> I do see your point, especially if they knew he was on his desth bed. I was of the impression that they just thought he was sick and didn't want to trouble u with that. Maybe they didn't think u would be able to travel that far in time enough to see him before the end?Click to expand...
> 
> He had been in hospital for weeks while he kept deteriorating, they finally have him about 3 days or so. I just don't understand. I'm not high maintenance... I would have been content to speak on the phone to tell him I loved him and all that. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> forgive me for prying but have u forgiven your family for shielding you from him in his last days?Click to expand...

But of course. I know that they only did what they thought was right and I can't expect any more than that from anyone. What the best or right thing for someone isn't always the case for someone else. Besides, as it stands, what's done is done and as long as they do not try to keep something like this from me again... all is well. I did make clear how I felt and that if it was to happen again with another loved one then I would expect them to tell me.


----------



## Mollykins

I think Kit should be heading off to sleep soon as well though. It's getting quite late and that little lime needs sleep. :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?
> 
> I do see your point, especially if they knew he was on his desth bed. I was of the impression that they just thought he was sick and didn't want to trouble u with that. Maybe they didn't think u would be able to travel that far in time enough to see him before the end?Click to expand...
> 
> He had been in hospital for weeks while he kept deteriorating, they finally have him about 3 days or so. I just don't understand. I'm not high maintenance... I would have been content to speak on the phone to tell him I loved him and all that. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> forgive me for prying but have u forgiven your family for shielding you from him in his last days?Click to expand...
> 
> But of course. I know that they only did what they thought was right and I can't expect any more than that from anyone. What the best or right thing for someone isn't always the case for someone else. Besides, as it stands, what's done is done and as long as they do not try to keep something like this from me again... all is well. I did make clear how I felt and that if it was to happen again with another loved one then I would expect them to tell me.Click to expand...

i forget how wise u are sometimes! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: I'm here- just about! About to play tiger woods... There are 4 of us! :happydance: 

Molly I see your point totally, it's almost as if your family thought pregnant molly was a different person... But, I am not one for grudges and like you would have just said 'ok I get but next time I want to be involved in the family pregnant or not...' 

Newbie thanks for the translation! It was bang on... I'm on my iPhone... Again!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh blast it all! NEWBIE!! I hereby dedicate my 1500 post to you love. Sorry it's four posts late. :nope: I'm awful. Forgive me and accept this 1500 :bfp: post yes?? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think Kit should be heading off to sleep soon as well though. It's getting quite late and that little lime needs sleep. :winkwink:

Are you trying to get rid of me :cry::winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: I'm here- just about! About to play tiger woods... There are 4 of us! :happydance:
> 
> Molly I see your point totally, it's almost as if your family thought pregnant molly was a different person... But, I am not one for grudges and like you would have just said 'ok I get but next time I want to be involved in the family pregnant or not...'
> 
> Newbie thanks for the translation! It was bang on... I'm on my iPhone... Again!

:haha: any time! :amartass:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh blast it all! NEWBIE!! I hereby dedicate my 1500 post to you love. Sorry it's four posts late. :nope: I'm awful. Forgive me and accept this 1500 :bfp: post yes?? :hugs:

:rofl: totally wasn't paying attention! no worries, i humbly accept your _ex post facto_ dedication with extreme gratitude! what an honor, better than being knighted by queen elizabeth! Thanks Moll! :friends:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think Kit should be heading off to sleep soon as well though. It's getting quite late and that little lime needs sleep. :winkwink:
> 
> Are you trying to get rid of me :cry::winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs: of course not! we love u!! what time is it where u are?


----------



## kit_cat

Hey....I forgot to tell you ladies...

Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think Kit should be heading off to sleep soon as well though. It's getting quite late and that little lime needs sleep. :winkwink:
> 
> Are you trying to get rid of me :cry::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: of course not! we love u!! what time is it where u are?Click to expand...

Aww shucks :blush: I love that you're humouring an old pregnant gal :thumbup: It's nearly 10pm here now, and Molly's right, I will need to hit the hay soon :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think Kit should be heading off to sleep soon as well though. It's getting quite late and that little lime needs sleep. :winkwink:
> 
> Are you trying to get rid of me :cry::winkwink:Click to expand...

Never would ma'am. Love your company far too much. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?
> 
> I do see your point, especially if they knew he was on his desth bed. I was of the impression that they just thought he was sick and didn't want to trouble u with that. Maybe they didn't think u would be able to travel that far in time enough to see him before the end?Click to expand...
> 
> He had been in hospital for weeks while he kept deteriorating, they finally have him about 3 days or so. I just don't understand. I'm not high maintenance... I would have been content to speak on the phone to tell him I loved him and all that. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> forgive me for prying but have u forgiven your family for shielding you from him in his last days?Click to expand...
> 
> But of course. I know that they only did what they thought was right and I can't expect any more than that from anyone. What the best or right thing for someone isn't always the case for someone else. Besides, as it stands, what's done is done and as long as they do not try to keep something like this from me again... all is well. I did make clear how I felt and that if it was to happen again with another loved one then I would expect them to tell me.Click to expand...
> 
> i forget how wise u are sometimes! :hugs:Click to expand...

wise? I feel old.


----------



## newbie_ttc

not old just wise, i guess that makes u wise beyond your years, aye?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Please, see my side for a moment. Would you not have wanted to know that your loved one was on their death bed? Sos that you good say your goodbyes?
> 
> I do see your point, especially if they knew he was on his desth bed. I was of the impression that they just thought he was sick and didn't want to trouble u with that. Maybe they didn't think u would be able to travel that far in time enough to see him before the end?Click to expand...
> 
> He had been in hospital for weeks while he kept deteriorating, they finally have him about 3 days or so. I just don't understand. I'm not high maintenance... I would have been content to speak on the phone to tell him I loved him and all that. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> forgive me for prying but have u forgiven your family for shielding you from him in his last days?Click to expand...
> 
> But of course. I know that they only did what they thought was right and I can't expect any more than that from anyone. What the best or right thing for someone isn't always the case for someone else. Besides, as it stands, what's done is done and as long as they do not try to keep something like this from me again... all is well. I did make clear how I felt and that if it was to happen again with another loved one then I would expect them to tell me.Click to expand...
> 
> i forget how wise u are sometimes! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wise? I feel old.Click to expand...

Good golly Miss Molly.....your math is all to pot!! Wise does NOT equal OLD! I said you were wise once before and you thought the same....newbie and I mean it in the most complimentary way possible.....but shhhh, cos Holly will hear and start saying awful things about my being the crumbly of this thread :shhh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

kit_cat said:


> Hey....I forgot to tell you ladies...
> 
> Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:

My DF is TERRIBLE for sleep talking!, Hes alway shouting at the dog :haha: Most nights i wake up to him telling Maxxie to get down :haha:

We sometimes have some full convosations which he has no recolection of in the morning lol, he shouted the other day, 

He said 'Zoie Move out the way'

I said 'What'

He Said 'Someones trying to get on the tram!'

:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey....I forgot to tell you ladies...
> 
> Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:
> 
> My DF is TERRIBLE for sleep talking!, Hes alway shouting at the dog :haha: Most nights i wake up to him telling Maxxie to get down :haha:
> 
> We sometimes have some full convosations which he has no recolection of in the morning lol, he shouted the other day,
> 
> He said 'Zoie Move out the way'
> 
> I said 'What'
> 
> He Said 'Someones trying to get on the tram!'
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: Hope you made way for the tram people :haha:

Weird but funny!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Hey....I forgot to tell you ladies...
> 
> Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:

I don't, but DH often had wild dreams. Here's a good laugh for u:

Once he was having a nightmare, just tossing and turning, even whimpering as if something were after him or he was fighting for his life! so me being the sweet concerned wifey, i decide to wake him up, rescue him from his tormentors... :winkwink: I shake him awake, tell him he was dreaming. He looked he square in the eye, the balled up his fist and drew back as if he was about to sock me right in the face!!! [keep reading it does get funny] DH is every bit of (translation needed) 6 ft. 4in, and about 280 pounds, so needless to say my life flashed before my eyes! I just knew he was about to knock me out! Well thankfully he came to he senses before punching me! So after i calm down and he realized it was me, i asked him what was he dreaming about... do u know this humongous man had the nerve to tell me that he dreamed about some penguins attacking him?? :wacko: Penguins! :dohh: unbelievable! :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

xMissxZoiex said:


> My DF is TERRIBLE for sleep talking!, Hes alway shouting at the dog :haha: Most nights i wake up to him telling Maxxie to get down :haha:
> 
> We sometimes have some full convosations which he has no recolection of in the morning lol, he shouted the other day,
> 
> He said 'Zoie Move out the way'
> 
> I said 'What'
> 
> He Said 'Someones trying to get on the tram!'
> 
> :dohh:

OH talks a lot in his sleep too. Sometimes in English, sometimes Russian, sometimes Chechen!! He's told me to write 'down or record what he says. He's said "why should I care about some village, man?" before. He's tol


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Good golly Miss Molly.....

 :haha: i've been waiting for the perfect time to say that :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey....I forgot to tell you ladies...
> 
> Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:
> 
> I don't, but DH often had wild dreams. Here's a good laugh for u:
> 
> Once he was having a nightmare, just tossing and turning, even whimpering as if something were after him or he was fighting for his life! so me being the sweet concerned wifey, i decide to wake him up, rescue him from his tormentors... :winkwink: I shake him awake, tell him he was dreaming. He looked he square in the eye, the balled up his fist and drew back as if he was about to sock me right in the face!!! [keep reading it does get funny] DH is every bit of (translation needed) 6 ft. 4in, and about 280 pounds, so needless to say my life flashed before my eyes! I just knew he was about to knock me out! Well thankfully he came to he senses before punching me! So after i calm down and he realized it was me, i asked him what was he dreaming about... do u know this humongous man had the nerve to tell me that he dreamed about some penguins attacking him?? :wacko: Penguins! :dohh: unbelievable! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: PENGUINS! :rofl: Now that would be worth getting a black eye for...NOT!! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hey....I forgot to tell you ladies...
> 
> Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:

my OH always does this the other night i asked him to roll on his side because he was snoring he said 'its ok im enjoying it' lol. i on the other hand was not lol


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My DF is TERRIBLE for sleep talking!, Hes alway shouting at the dog :haha: Most nights i wake up to him telling Maxxie to get down :haha:
> 
> We sometimes have some full convosations which he has no recolection of in the morning lol, he shouted the other day,
> 
> He said 'Zoie Move out the way'
> 
> I said 'What'
> 
> He Said 'Someones trying to get on the tram!'
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> OH talks a lot in his sleep too. Sometimes in English, sometimes Russian, sometimes Chechen!! He's told me to write 'down or record what he says. He's said "why should I care about some village, man?" before. He's tolClick to expand...

I've a feeling that story wasn't quite finished?? I-phone? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:rofl: these stories are too funny!! :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good golly Miss Molly.....
> 
> :haha: i've been waiting for the perfect time to say that :haha:Click to expand...

Oh sorry I stole it....actually I'm not...I've been waiting too :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

My OH talks in his sleep but I sleep walk. :haha: Both my DD's sleep walk sometimes and my oldest has been known to chatter in her sleep. :haha: 

Sorry I keep going offline... my lappy is going to poo. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey....I forgot to tell you ladies...
> 
> Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:
> 
> my OH always does this the other night i asked him to roll on his side because he was snoring he said 'its ok im enjoying it' lol. i on the other hand was not lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good golly Miss Molly.....
> 
> :haha: i've been waiting for the perfect time to say that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I stole it....actually I'm not...I've been waiting too :haha:Click to expand...

You both are funny! Should have gotten it out of your system earlier. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My OH talks in his sleep but I sleep walk. :haha: Both my DD's sleep walk sometimes and my oldest has been known to chatter in her sleep. :haha:
> 
> Sorry I keep going offline... my lappy is going to poo. :nope:

Oh dear....sounds like it needs the ER...STAT! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

One night I was in bed reading and my OH was sleeping when he said, "I don't think so. What do you think?" I said, "What?" He said, "Nobody asked you." I started giggling and he said, "Girls!" in the big daddy firm voice. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH talks in his sleep but I sleep walk. :haha: Both my DD's sleep walk sometimes and my oldest has been known to chatter in her sleep. :haha:
> 
> Sorry I keep going offline... my lappy is going to poo. :nope:
> 
> Oh dear....sounds like it needs the ER...STAT! :winkwink:Click to expand...

It's true, though I think I'll just buy a new one in January.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> One night I was in bed reading and my OH was sleeping when he said, "I don't think so. What do you think?" I said, "What?" He said, "Nobody asked you." I started giggling and he said, "Girls!" in the big daddy firm voice. :haha:

:rofl:........too funny....and bizarre!!! What goes on in the half asleep mind?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening turtles I've had a nap to try and rid myself of the pounding headache I had and seems to have done the trick needed Vaseline because I'm mouth breathing so my lips are dry :dohh: no point in me temping just yet as temp this morning was 36.26 :wacko: which is pretty high for me pre o and I am so going to beat this germ down before Xmas I don't take well to being I'll :grr: and when I do get I'll it gets me with a vengeance :haha: I wonder if my CBFM is going to demand a munchy stick tomorrow morning


----------



## Mollykins

I have no idea. My OH thinks I'm part squirrel because when I go sleep walking... I hide things. I couldn't find the coffee tin one morning (THAT is not a good thing) and I went crazy trying to find it. OH says, "I believe I heard a squirrel last night." :dohh: I eventually found it in the fireplace. :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Here's a sleepy tale that I will admit to...

In the early hours one night, I "wake" up, turn to my bedside light and switch it on in a very determined way, then turn round and literally poked OH in the chest. He obviously woke up and squinting through his sleepy eyes and the light asked me what was up. Wait for it...I said in a real accusing tone "what the hell did you put the light on for???" :blush: OH was incredulous and that one still gets brought up now and again for giggles :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Evening turtles I've had a nap to try and rid myself of the pounding headache I had and seems to have done the trick needed Vaseline because I'm mouth breathing so my lips are dry :dohh: no point in me temping just yet as temp this morning was 36.26 :wacko: which is pretty high for me pre o and I am so going to beat this germ down before Xmas I don't take well to being I'll :grr: and when I do get I'll it gets me with a vengeance :haha: I wonder if my CBFM is going to demand a munchy stick tomorrow morning

Aww ginge, sorry you're still iffy but glad the nap has helped :thumbup: Are you and CBFM going to be firm friends do you think? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> One night I was in bed reading and my OH was sleeping when he said, "I don't think so. What do you think?" I said, "What?" He said, "Nobody asked you." I started giggling and he said, "Girls!" in the big daddy firm voice. :haha:

:rofl::rofl: oh the visual pcitures!! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah Kit- :rofl: :rofl: I LOVE IT! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH talks in his sleep but I sleep walk. :haha: Both my DD's sleep walk sometimes and my oldest has been known to chatter in her sleep. :haha:
> 
> Sorry I keep going offline... my lappy is going to poo. :nope:
> 
> Oh dear....sounds like it needs the ER...STAT! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's true, though I think I'll just buy a new one in January.Click to expand...

perhaps santa will have one under the tree for u! wouldn't that be nice, a new laptop to commemorate your :bfp: Nice!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH talks in his sleep but I sleep walk. :haha: Both my DD's sleep walk sometimes and my oldest has been known to chatter in her sleep. :haha:
> 
> Sorry I keep going offline... my lappy is going to poo. :nope:
> 
> Oh dear....sounds like it needs the ER...STAT! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's true, though I think I'll just buy a new one in January.Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps santa will have one under the tree for u! wouldn't that be nice, a new laptop to commemorate your :bfp: Nice!Click to expand...

Nice thought! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope me and my monitor are going to have a nice relationship but if it doesn't give me a peak I shall threaten it with a persona monitor :grr: I shall be having a word with this thermometer as well it shall give me decent temps this month or it's going out in the frost i tell you :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> I hope me and my monitor are going to have a nice relationship but if it doesn't give me a peak I shall threaten it with a persona monitor :grr: I shall be having a word with this thermometer as well it shall give me decent temps this month or it's going out in the frost i tell you :grr:

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I have no idea. My OH thinks I'm part squirrel because when I go sleep walking... I hide things. I couldn't find the coffee tin one morning (THAT is not a good thing) and I went crazy trying to find it. OH says, "I believe I heard a squirrel last night." :dohh: I eventually found it in the fireplace. :blush:

:shock: https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2056/2056435t23vtdelto.gif

were that me, i would still be looking for it! or just bought a new one!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I hope me and my monitor are going to have a nice relationship but if it doesn't give me a peak I shall threaten it with a persona monitor :grr: I shall be having a word with this thermometer as well it shall give me decent temps this month or it's going out in the frost i tell you :grr:

Quite bloomin' right...these machines must be kept in their place!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my lovelies...it's been a hoot as usual but I must get some shut eye now. Thanks for the first class chat, till next time :hugs::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night kit cat and your little lime :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I hope me and my monitor are going to have a nice relationship but if it doesn't give me a peak I shall threaten it with a persona monitor :grr: I shall be having a word with this thermometer as well it shall give me decent temps this month or it's going out in the frost i tell you :grr:
> 
> Quite bloomin' right...these machines must be kept in their place!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

i agree! someone needs to have a word with my thermometer! all this laughing has made me forget... i am suddenly nervous now :wacko: pls, oh pls lady thermometer (b/c only a lady would be so cruel) give me a nice high temp in the morning!! or else :trouble: u will find yourself next to gingy's thermometer!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit :bye:... :sleep: well, until we meet again 'mon' cherie :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! sleep well! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Ok my lovelies...it's been a hoot as usual but I must get some shut eye now. Thanks for the first class chat, till next time :hugs::kiss:

nighty night doll face! :hugs: rest well and dream lightly :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea. My OH thinks I'm part squirrel because when I go sleep walking... I hide things. I couldn't find the coffee tin one morning (THAT is not a good thing) and I went crazy trying to find it. OH says, "I believe I heard a squirrel last night." :dohh: I eventually found it in the fireplace. :blush:
> 
> :shock: https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2056/2056435t23vtdelto.gif
> 
> were that me, i would still be looking for it! or just bought a new one!Click to expand...

:haha: I am a bit used to it now... I know that, if nothing else, there is no place that I WOULDN'T hide something. :haha: There have been a few things that have remained lost for a while... but they are found eventually. :blush::haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have a doctors appointment at 10:40 tomorrow for an internal examination to check the neck of my womb etc I will update tomorrow with what is said and am also going to ask about this 'cold' as I think it could be more than that as it's affectin my ears too so will ask doc to take a look might as wel while I'm there :haha: might end up with antibiotics for Xmas :lol: glad I don't drink!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea. My OH thinks I'm part squirrel because when I go sleep walking... I hide things. I couldn't find the coffee tin one morning (THAT is not a good thing) and I went crazy trying to find it. OH says, "I believe I heard a squirrel last night." :dohh: I eventually found it in the fireplace. :blush:
> 
> :shock: https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2056/2056435t23vtdelto.gif
> 
> were that me, i would still be looking for it! or just bought a new one!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I am a bit used to it now... I know that, if nothing else, there is no place that I WOULDN'T hide something. :haha: There have been a few things that have remained lost for a while... but they are found eventually. :blush::haha:Click to expand...

DH and I would be arguing for days over who put it there! My memory is absolutely awful, so I'd swear it was him!! :haha: Now if i don't remember saying or doing something i won't say i didn't do it, i just say I don't recall doing it :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have a doctors appointment at 10:40 tomorrow for an internal examination to check the neck of my womb etc I will update tomorrow with what is said and am also going to ask about this 'cold' as I think it could be more than that as it's affectin my ears too so will ask doc to take a look might as wel while I'm there :haha: might end up with antibiotics for Xmas :lol: glad I don't drink!

good luck tomorrow! One step closer to your bfp Ging! We'll be anxiously awaiting an update! ...if i can remember it! :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Well I have a doctors appointment at 10:40 tomorrow for an internal examination to check the neck of my womb etc I will update tomorrow with what is said and am also going to ask about this 'cold' as I think it could be more than that as it's affectin my ears too so will ask doc to take a look might as wel while I'm there :haha: might end up with antibiotics for Xmas :lol: glad I don't drink!
> 
> good luck tomorrow! One step closer to your bfp Ging! We'll be anxiously awaiting an update! ...if i can remember it! :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: I will update as soon as I arrive home and have briefed my oh about what was done/said


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea. My OH thinks I'm part squirrel because when I go sleep walking... I hide things. I couldn't find the coffee tin one morning (THAT is not a good thing) and I went crazy trying to find it. OH says, "I believe I heard a squirrel last night." :dohh: I eventually found it in the fireplace. :blush:
> 
> :shock: https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2056/2056435t23vtdelto.gif
> 
> were that me, i would still be looking for it! or just bought a new one!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I am a bit used to it now... I know that, if nothing else, there is no place that I WOULDN'T hide something. :haha: There have been a few things that have remained lost for a while... but they are found eventually. :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I would be arguing for days over who put it there! My memory is absolutely awful, so I'd swear it was him!! :haha: Now if i don't remember saying or doing something i won't say i didn't do it, i just say I don't recall doing it :dohh:Click to expand...

That's just it though. I get upset at him for "hiding" something and then he just calmly tells me that he heard me get out off bed or found me downstairs in the wee hours and that I probably hid it. He hasn't abused his power yet... I depend on his honesty. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

time for me to pack up and head home! I'll probably spend the evening wrapping presents for DH since he will be at work tonight, may try loggin in with the phone if time permits! Later turtle babes :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Newbie! Talk with you later! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Listen to "Today" by Joshua Radin. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well good night turtles will check in tomorrow :flow:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Night night Turtles, The sooner im asleep the sooner i can get up and POAS :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

9 bfp?


----------



## Mollykins

Don't forget to post the pic MissZoie!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Damn, that's one big tumbleweed... screw that... I'm going to bed. :haha: Goodnight turtles! :wave:
 



Attached Files:







tumbleweed.jpg
File size: 102.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower::coffee:

I have _pages and pages _to read to catch up, that'll serve me right for falling asleep accidently at 9.30, cuddled up in bed with DH, who was a bit poorly.:hugs:

*Emandi* don't tell Holly or Emily but I'm having biscuits for breakfast:winkwink: Mummys are allowed biscuits for breakfast.:blush:

I want to share with you MY DREAM last night- I was 1dpo and did 2 tests with fmu- both came up really dark positive straight away. But I was still at school, and was going to be late, and was worried about how to justify my lateness, which of course would be the most worrying thing about a teenage pregnancy:dohh:

Ok speed read session before LO calls for her breakfast...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes and if I don't get tender breasts today I'm counting myself as out for this round:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your card is GORGEOUS sarachka!


----------



## Sarachka

*GUTEN MORGEN TURTLES*

It's Wednesday, only 3 more days to go!!

Last night OH made me dinner and boy did he treat me to haute cuisine. Left over pasta, potato waffles and omlette. Fit for the Queen!

Yesterday dragged at work so badly, I need to make today go a bit faster. If my job was busier, it would be fine. I just hate scratching around for stuff to do.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes and if I don't get tender breasts today I'm counting myself as out for this round:growlmad:

I don't have sore boobs but I did last cycle and wasn't preggers so :shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> Your card is GORGEOUS sarachka!

Thanks lover. I am pretty pleased with it, it was fun to make.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: You had such fun last night and I fell asleep and no one woke me up to tell me- there needs to be a bleeper alarm!! And now here I am with the tumbleweed:cry:

Gosh where to begin; Sir Godric, your DH's sleeptalk, AND I missed *Newbies* dancing cat _again_!

Where is that cat?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> *he's a maniac, maniac on the floor
> And he's dancing like she's never danced before.*
> 
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turtles ! 

3 days to go and then 10 days off ... Thinking I will be in my fertile window when I am
Off so I can just hang around and wait to be sperminated 

Good luck Ginge ! Hope all goes well 

Hope to see some wicked 2 line pics today 


My cbfm didn't ask for a munchy stick today and it sun/mo

..... How odd! I think It knows I have been talking about it so is sulking !!!

Have a good day x


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Molly what's the biggest thread on bnb.....????? Just wanted to know if we could be thread champs !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey....I forgot to tell you ladies...
> 
> Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:
> 
> I don't, but DH often had wild dreams. Here's a good laugh for u:
> 
> Once he was having a nightmare, just tossing and turning, even whimpering as if something were after him or he was fighting for his life! so me being the sweet concerned wifey, i decide to wake him up, rescue him from his tormentors... :winkwink: I shake him awake, tell him he was dreaming. He looked he square in the eye, the balled up his fist and drew back as if he was about to sock me right in the face!!! [keep reading it does get funny] DH is every bit of (translation needed) 6 ft. 4in, and about 280 pounds, so needless to say my life flashed before my eyes! I just knew he was about to knock me out! Well thankfully he came to he senses before punching me! So after i calm down and he realized it was me, i asked him what was he dreaming about... do u know this humongous man had the nerve to tell me that he dreamed about some penguins attacking him?? :wacko: Penguins! :dohh: unbelievable! :rofl:Click to expand...


:haha:thats a good one he he!!!




mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey..
> 
> ..I forgot to tell you ladies...
> 
> Last night OH went to bed early unwell. I went to bed about 11pm and he was already fast asleep. In the night he tossed and turned and grumbled in his sleep and at about 2.30am this morning he huffed onto his side and was facing me, so I said "are you ok?" and he looked straight at me and said in a really P**sed off voice "I'm trying to get some sleep!!" Whoa...the cheek! :growlmad: So I huffed away for one of my many pee trips and seethed for a while before going back to sleep :trouble: Guess what....he has no recollection of it whatsoever, and I can tell he's not bluffing either. How weird sleep talking is sometimes! Anyone else walk/talk in their sleep? :huh:
> 
> my OH always does this the other night i asked him to roll on his side because he was snoring he said 'its ok im enjoying it' lol. i on the other hand was not lolClick to expand...

My DF is exactly the same i will be drifting off and he starts to snore or (darf vader!!) as i call it lol:haha:, i will kindly nudge him or kick him:thumbup:and he will sit uo and i will say 'your snoring turn on your side' he replys 'what?' i reply 'you are SNORING!' he replys lokking around dark bedroom 'who? me?' ,to what i reply 'well yes its not flamin Dave down the road is it!!'

I do tell him about it everytime he does it but he continues to do it everytime so sweet:blush::thumbup::happydance:

Good luck Ginge for the drs ......

Cant wait for Misszoies lines:happydance:

And Bethany i just had biscuits too purely for MS reasons :haha::winkwink:

just waiting for my camera to charge so i can post scan piccys for you lovelies


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Cruuuunchie, that's weird about your cbfm, maybe it was just doing a quick check?

LO is eating her toast off her Hungry Caterpillar plate and it has pictures of all the things the caterpillar ate around the edge of it- it looks like Kit's ticker!!!!

It's funny how things have changed over the months; yesterday I was thinking "now if I get a BFP one day how shall I tell my turtle friends?" and not at all "how shall I tell DH"....:fool:

Let us know when you get results *Ginge*:hugs:

And wee with emotion on that stick this morning* MissZoie*:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The other night DH and I were just going to sleep and he started snoring really loudly, so I did my usual, tried to roll him onto his side, and he was absolutely impossible to move, really solid and heavy and the snoring got louder and louder and then turned into sniggering...at which point I realised it was his little joke!!!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

At least you have an excuse to have biscuits for breakfast new mummy! I have 2X 5days of chocolates from my and LO's advent calender too:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

True but like you say all mummy's are allowed biccys for brekkie!!!

Im starting to think that DF does his snoring convo for fun now as i keep telling him about it!!! And everytime he goes 'did i lol'


----------



## HollyMonkey

Big day with loads of stuff to do my dearies :hugs:

Have a lovely day everyone:flower: Will drop in at break time :coffee: to see those BFPs and scan pics:flower:

To add to the list, _buy decaf coffee for 2ww purposes..._


----------



## new mummy2010

well will have to do it later camera playing up!!! unless i can do it off my phone at lunch time .........gotta dash into town and get last minny pressie and drop DS off at my grandmas see you laters


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> 9 bfp?

Yes...mummy april and miss zoie!! Are you going to make it 10? Have you tested again since the faint +???? Don't keep us in suspense!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> LO is eating her toast off her Hungry Caterpillar plate and it has pictures of all the things the caterpillar ate around the edge of it- it looks like Kit's ticker!!!!

Alex has the same plate!

Have a lovely day Hollichka & Hollinka. I need to buy decaf coffee too.

I have no symptoms to report today. Nor do I really know how many DPO I am. I am so lost without a ticker to treat as gospel. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have _pages and pages _to read to catch up, that'll serve me right for falling asleep accidently at 9.30, cuddled up in bed with DH, who was a bit poorly.:hugs:
> 
> *Emandi* don't tell Holly or Emily but I'm having biscuits for breakfast:winkwink: Mummys are allowed biscuits for breakfast.:blush:
> 
> I want to share with you MY DREAM last night- I was 1dpo and did 2 tests with fmu- both came up really dark positive straight away. But I was still at school, and was going to be late, and was worried about how to justify my lateness, which of course would be the most worrying thing about a teenage pregnancy:dohh:
> 
> Ok speed read session before LO calls for her breakfast...

Ok, normally I say dreams are premonitions, but the whole school thing has thrown me a little :think: Although, I think it's maybe related to your "deadline" for getting your BFP? Do you still have your deadline in mind or has that gone out of the window? :)


----------



## Elisheva009

Hi ladies!

So happy to see two more BFPs here! COngratulations! :D

I'm out for this cycle, AF has arrived. I'm quite relieved in some ways because it was well overdue and all tests were negative to it's good to move on to the next cycle.

Best of luck to you all! I hope to see some more BFPs when I check back here!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mommy! I am looking forward to seeing scan picture! Loverly maybe the powerful imagery will speak to my ovaries and get me knocked up!

:hi: sarachka... Indeed that sounds a lovely meal! :eat: we had fish and chips for tea last night :yipee: I really enjoyed it... Hope work is better for you today and that you don't have to scratch around to make your day go faster!

:hi: Holly, my OH has the same trick, always pretends to go to sleep when it's time to get a drink to take up, switch the lights off, turn the tv off etc etc... Good luck with your busy day! I should technically be busier than I am!

:hi: Kit! Hope you are ok today and that you and your lime are safe and snug and warm...

I had no spotting towards the end of yesterday and then I have some again this morning, preparing to get :af: before I get to test again :cry:. All of my symptoms (if I had any) are gone and I do think :af: is putting her make up on before ruining Christmas for me!


----------



## kit_cat

Elisheva009 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So happy to see two more BFPs here! COngratulations! :D
> 
> I'm out for this cycle, AF has arrived. I'm quite relieved in some ways because it was well overdue and all tests were negative to it's good to move on to the next cycle.
> 
> Best of luck to you all! I hope to see some more BFPs when I check back here!

:hi: Elisheva

Sorry this wasn't your cycle :nope: but as you say, on to the next for your BFP!!!! Good luck to you too AND I hope you have a lovely time over Christmas and New Year! Enjoy the festive spirit if you know what I mean, and have an extra couple for me :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: new mommy! I am looking forward to seeing scan picture! Loverly maybe the powerful imagery will speak to my ovaries and get me knocked up!
> 
> :hi: sarachka... Indeed that sounds a lovely meal! :eat: we had fish and chips for tea last night :yipee: I really enjoyed it... Hope work is better for you today and that you don't have to scratch around to make your day go faster!
> 
> :hi: Holly, my OH has the same trick, always pretends to go to sleep when it's time to get a drink to take up, switch the lights off, turn the tv off etc etc... Good luck with your busy day! I should technically be busier than I am!
> 
> :hi: Kit! Hope you are ok today and that you and your lime are safe and snug and warm...
> 
> I had no spotting towards the end of yesterday and then I have some again this morning, preparing to get :af: before I get to test again :cry:. All of my symptoms (if I had any) are gone and I do think :af: is putting her make up on before ruining Christmas for me!

:hi: Firstbaby...I am just fine thank you and again working from home simply because I cannot bear to try and dig myself out of here one more time. Kept getting stuck yesterday...just as well I keep a spade in the boot! My car is rubbish when I stop in the snow...the wheels just spin and spin hopelessly :nope: I think I said to you to watch out for the weather on your travels the other day, but you don't have snow now do you? :dohh:

Anyway, sorry if the spotting is AF, but you still never know so don't sign yourself out just yet my dear :hugs:

PS Even if AF does put her make up on, she'll still be an ugly old biatch (to coin a Sarachka phrase) :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: 

We have snow, yes, it hasn't melted and we had a bit last night and now today we are set for some too :) 

Well secretly I am still hopeful it's that thing where I don't want to look like a geek when she shows tomorrow... I HOPE she doesn't! I read on that 2ww site that Emandi posted a link for once that a girl spotted for 4 days and thought she was out... Maybe I am making a lovely home for a :baby: for 9 months, but I do still doubt it I have just read that not only is it 'abnormal' but that I should be going to the docs... :dohh: I am going to book today... Apparently IB doesn't last for days...


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes Adam's car stuck in the snow the other day and we just didn't go anywhere for days...


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles :hi:

I have had such a wonderfully lazy morning. It's 32C IN MY HOUSE so you can just imagine the temp outside, but I braved the sun for an hour, reading my book while the boys splashed in the pool and cleaned out the pond (read: made a huge mudbath next to the pond and wallowed in it) and now I am a couple of shades darker :happydance: I'm lucky I have olive skin tone so I go brown rather than burning. I'll go back in the sun after 3:30 - too hot now

*Sir Godric the Burtle* was awake and flapping and begging for food this morning :happydance: no more flat burtle. I am giving him fluid injections 3 times a day so I think that's helping and I woke up every 2 hours to feed him last night (hence the feeling that I deserved a lazy morning :haha:)

*KIT* - I am a dreadfull sleep talker. When DH and I first starting sleeping over I would keep him awake for hours talking. He eventually figured out that I was asleep the whole time but apparently I get quite insistent if he doesn't answer. I also have a problem with using a radio alarm clock to wake up. I tend to just sing along and stay asleep. I hate being woken up suddenly - used to get huge frights and scream, so DH 'wakes me up gently' a few times before waking me up properly (as opposed to _'waking me up nicely'_ which is something completely different :blush:)

*NEW MUMMY* - OH snores terrible and I used to battle to roll him over or wake him up - he gives me the same confused "what? who me?". Now I wear earplugs. I was totally opposed to it initially but they are the saviour of my marital bed!

*NEWBIE* - I have an AWFUL memory. When I first started getting sick, it was one of my first symptoms. My BFF calls it 'Barn Brain' - as in: the barn doors are open and all the thoughts have run outside :haha:

*HOLLY* - something must be up with the dreaming! I have had such vivid, and not so pleasant dream. last night I dream i was hitting someone I know's head against the corner of a bath over and over again with such violence! I also dream that i was hitting my middle son REALLY hard with a wooden spoon. It was so disturbing that I woke up crying. I still feel horrible about it this morning

Yesterday was Litha (midsummer) and a full moon so DH's blood was really up, but i wouldn't let him near me. My middle son was conceived on Litha and I'm too scared to have another Virgo boy...I think I might die!!! Actually all our children have been conceived on some sort of festival or full moon!


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie! Kitteh! elisheva!* hello darlings. elisheva, when is hannukah this year? Hope you have/had a lovely time. 

Its finally snowed here. It's coming down quite heavily. How is Italy? Any snow there?


----------



## firstbaby25

Trinity... I have earplugs too! My OH doesn't snore every night but our bed was also in contention when I decided I would have to man up and use earplugs! I don't need them all the time but generally OH doesn't know when I have needed them as obviously the ear plugs go in when he is asleep & snoring... It's quite funny when he tries to wake me and I can't hear so I don't get up, the little look of worry on his face! 
I used to talk and walk when I was a child which on night as a nipper resulted in me going downstairs, climbing on the work top and drinking cough medicine (I must have been ill) I woke up to my mum crying (she probably thought social services would take us away) but not so much anymore! 

I wish we had the sun! I love the sun, can't use sunbeds anymore (I used to as a young lady but now have wised up) and I miss having some colour, I hate orange people but I am naturally dark so I look ill without the sun.

I love Godric, :brat: :brat: can I have him? You have too many animals anyway :thumbup:

I'm over this cycle now... I'm hlaf about to buy the thermometer that I hope I still don't need!! I might use an OPK everyday next cycle see if that helps me get along...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I should technically be busier than I am!
> 
> 
> 
> That line made me laugh Jayniebabe:haha:
> 
> Back from market- Going for simple winter warmer Moussaka for main course for our friends tonight. Got some smoked salmon, prawns and avocado for starters. As aperitif I'm making prune/roquefort/bacon wraps on toasts, and for dessert just a fruitbowl, bought some beautiful fresh litchis with their leaves still on and clementines with their leaves too, and some succulent pears. Not that you eat the leaves but they look pretty!! Oh and some lovely cheeses and baguette for the cheese board (most important bit of the French meal!)
> 
> Hope I don't end up in one of your dreams *Trinitymom*:grr:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Jaynie GODRIC'S MINE!:hissy::hissy::hissy::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Jaynie! Kitteh! elisheva!* hello darlings. elisheva, when is hannukah this year? Hope you have/had a lovely time.
> 
> Its finally snowed here. It's coming down quite heavily. How is Italy? Any snow there?

Wow..you finally got the white stuff!! It's been snowing heavily for the last 2 hours here, now stopped but my back garden has well over a foot :shock: I'm a going nowhere!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Srachka it's really quite nice my decaf, :coffee:I've put a dash of cream in it to pad it out a bit, but not bad at all.


I'm worried whether I should drink tonight? The lady of the couple has 2 kids and will say pfff there's no point in behaving like a monk just coz you've had sex, which was my view a month ago but I'm deeper into the ttc tunnel now and can no longer see reason...:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I should technically be busier than I am!
> 
> 
> 
> That line made me laugh Jayniebabe:haha:
> 
> Back from market- Going for simple winter warmer Moussaka for main course for our friends tonight. Got some smoked salmon, prawns and avocado for starters. As aperitif I'm making prune/roquefort/bacon wraps on toasts, and for dessert just a fruitbowl, bought some beautiful fresh litchis with their leaves still on and clementines with their leaves too, and some succulent pears. Not that you eat the leaves but they look pretty!! Oh and some lovely cheeses and baguette for the cheese board (most important bit of the French meal!)
> 
> Hope I don't end up in one of your dreams *Trinitymom*:grr:
> 
> 
> *sigh* Now I'm starving again and I don't have any of that yummy stuff. Can I come for dinner too please? :flower: I tell you, it's just as well I don't live in a gingerbread house right now...I'd be homeless :shock: The cat's scrawny ass even looks quite appealing :huh:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Srachka it's really quite nice my decaf, :coffee:I've put a dash of cream in it to pad it out a bit, but not bad at all.
> 
> 
> I'm worried whether I should drink tonight? The lady of the couple has 2 kids and will say pfff there's no point in behaving like a monk just coz you've had sex, which was my view a month ago but I'm deeper into the ttc tunnel now and can no longer see reason...:shrug:

Well, if it was me....and it was me (had my birthday in the 2WW), I would have a nice glass of something I really fancied and leave it at that. I really enjoyed a delicious white wine spritzer in my 2WW before I got my lime confirmed :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm like Kit! Holly, I can't justify getting shitfaced on the 2ww because yes, though it's only sex you know that you might have a baby growing and how could your conscience let that be if you found out next week you were pregnant... But then I would have a couple of glasses especially with food, it shouldn't be too harmful plenty of stuff to break it down etc etc...

My in laws have decaf coffee so I tend to drink that a bit more than tea when in the 2 ww but I do drink a lot of tea! Do you ladies think it really has and effect? It's official I will be charting next month! This spotting has put me in a crazy mood, coupled with a complete lack of symptoms I am going to go right ahead and buy a thermometer and perhaps invoke sod's law/a miracle! 

Holly, I am KING at procrastination I can even procrastinate on posting on bnb! Tsk!


----------



## HollyMonkey

of course you can come for dinner Kit, you can all come for dinner! I think 'hospitality' was the only pleasant trait we Librans have according to newbies list Kit, so I'd better milk it for all it's worth:winkwink:

A glass of champers with the aperitif, a white with the starter and a red with the main course (and another with the cheese) is the bare minimum at a French table. If I try to get that down to one glass of champagne with the apero and starter and one glass of red with the meal and cheese does that seem reasonable? The trouble is I find it easier to not drink at all than to drink incy wincy amounts:wacko: I like to quoff my wine lustily :wine:


----------



## HollyMonkey

off to cook fish cakes for LO and me for lunch, YUUUUUUUMMMMMM:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

mmm i've just had a piece of toast it was about all I fancied... No lunch for me yet. Just thinking about thermometers and charting! Pondering it shall i say... Do you do it religiously Holly?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> of course you can come for dinner Kit, you can all come for dinner! I think 'hospitality' was the only pleasant trait we Librans have according to newbies list Kit, so I'd better milk it for all it's worth:winkwink:
> 
> A glass of champers with the aperitif, a white with the starter and a red with the main course (and another with the cheese) is the bare minimum at a French table. If I try to get that down to one glass of champagne with the apero and starter and one glass of red with the meal and cheese does that seem reasonable? The trouble is I find it easier to not drink at all than to drink incy wincy amounts:wacko: I like to quoff my wine lustily :wine:

That seems more than reasonable in my opinion. You are only just 2DPO and it would be a shame not to have a little enjoyment. Also, it may be the last time you do enjoy such pleasures if you get your BFP!!!! Think on missy :-k


----------



## x-ginge-x

Eugh that was the most uncomfortable thing ever and I will be going to discuss my results and next steps on the 11th of January so will update you girls then and it did ask for a munchy stick this morning so I fed it and it gave me a low reading :dohh: comes to mind i probably won't get a high reading until cd 14 onwards


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I should technically be busier than I am!
> 
> 
> 
> That line made me laugh Jayniebabe:haha:
> 
> Back from market- Going for simple winter warmer Moussaka for main course for our friends tonight. Got some smoked salmon, prawns and avocado for starters. As aperitif I'm making prune/roquefort/bacon wraps on toasts, and for dessert just a fruitbowl, bought some beautiful fresh litchis with their leaves still on and clementines with their leaves too, and some succulent pears. Not that you eat the leaves but they look pretty!! Oh and some lovely cheeses and baguette for the cheese board (most important bit of the French meal!)
> 
> Hope I don't end up in one of your dreams *Trinitymom*:grr:
> 
> :haha: I had a funny moment yesterday. i got a call from one of my new mums whose name is Stephanie. But the number was blocked and the line was bad and she was schooled at international school so she has an english accent and I thought she said "Hi! It's Bethany" and for a split second I thought it was you :rofl: I was very confused! :wacko:
> 
> We haev TONS of litchis at the moment - height of litchi season here. They sell them at the traffic lights by the kg. Friends of mine have 10 trees and they hire security guards in litchi season to guard the trees. They sell the picking rights to each tree for around R3000Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And Jaynie GODRIC'S MINE!:hissy::hissy::hissy::brat::brat::brat:

You can all try but I think my 3 boys would have something to say :grr::gun::bodyb: not to mention me :ninja:

I said to the boys "I bet none of your classmates are looking after a baby bat these xmas hols"


----------



## firstbaby25

If you don't mind me asking Ginge... What did they do? Hope you are ok chicklen :hug: :hugs: for you! I think you are remarkable! 

I have booked a sexual health screening tomorrow night because my doctor will want me to do all these things before ttc. I expect it to be fine, as we BOTH had one last year something is awry if I now have something :dohh: the OH would be in trouble :ninja: 
I have also bought my thermometer just something else for me to obsess about and for me to feel I am doing all I can. So this is my game plan this month... 2 months after I start charting if no :bfp: I am going to use conceive plus (ive seen an offer on that and 20 ov tests for £11 see what it's like :))

I am FILLED with PMA for next cycle now... A new toy (thermometer) helps...


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> of course you can come for dinner Kit, you can all come for dinner! I think 'hospitality' was the only pleasant trait we Librans have according to newbies list Kit, so I'd better milk it for all it's worth:winkwink:
> 
> A glass of champers with the aperitif, a white with the starter and a red with the main course (and another with the cheese) is the bare minimum at a French table. If I try to get that down to one glass of champagne with the apero and starter and one glass of red with the meal and cheese does that seem reasonable? The trouble is I find it easier to not drink at all than to drink incy wincy amounts:wacko: I like to quoff my wine lustily :wine:
> 
> That seems more than reasonable in my opinion. You are only just 2DPO and it would be a shame not to have a little enjoyment. Also, it may be the last time you do enjoy such pleasures if you get your BFP!!!! Think on missy :-kClick to expand...

I agree. At this stage there is no placenta to cross or shared blood supply so it should be ok. A friend of mine was 19 weeks pregnant when she found out :dohh: ( I had been telling her for months) and it was over her brithday then xmas and new year. She can REALLY quoff ANY alcohol lustily and often and her son is just fine


----------



## firstbaby25

I agree Trinity I have also read that until the point normal women find out the baby has not attached to your blood supply... Some even argue that it's when the placenta takes over is the most risky which I think is at between 11 and 14 weeks? I'm sure it's fine for you to do that just mix it with food and water, you know, for the conscience! That's what I did when I had to go out this cycle on o day. Last cycle I had to see the family because we have loads going on for my nan really and I just thought it easier to nurse a couple of glasses of wine rather than announce that we are having loads of sex as sarachka put it! 

I am being rather productive in my ttc career today... About to book my docs appointment to tell them i'm off citalopram etc etc... Inevitably how they treat me when I get :bfp: will be different if i'm NOT on a med soooo... Get me :happydance: about to wrap Adams measly pile of presents :( one of which he pretty much bought himself but I don't think that's allowed at Christmas so I am wrapping it for him to open!!!!! He's asked for a tattoo so I have that booked as his main present in his card but then I bought him peep show box set, that's it! Poor Adam - my 'sack' from him looks really good, including two pandora boxes :yipee: bless him... I hope we get a :bfp: as like a present for him from me to make my gifts a bit better!


----------



## mummyApril

Hi everyone how is everyone today? i bought a digi test today and want to pee on it now but dont know if it will show up as it not morning pee :/


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Hi everyone how is everyone today? i bought a digi test today and want to pee on it now but dont know if it will show up as it not morning pee :/

My digi worked with midday-just-drank-half-a-litre-of-water pee


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone how is everyone today? i bought a digi test today and want to pee on it now but dont know if it will show up as it not morning pee :/
> 
> My digi worked with midday-just-drank-half-a-litre-of-water peeClick to expand...

oooh ok i thought it may of been a bit too early thankyou :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: ladies! :coffee:

Just catching up... would anyone like to take a peek at my chart today?


----------



## firstbaby25

Going up and up I see Newbie! I hope tat it's good news :) do you think you will resist testing?? Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> :hi: ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Just catching up... would anyone like to take a peek at my chart today?

Implantation dip!!!!!! I really hope this is your :bfp: and I had an internal examination and swabs taken which was very uncomfortable and ever so slightly painful


----------



## mummyApril

i took the digi and got pregnant :) so i must say i think i believe i am now lol. when can you test newbie? x


----------



## newbie_ttc

All caught up!

Firstly, I would like to say *sarah* and *crunchie* i am super jealous about these extended vacations of yours! I only get friday off and a 1/2 day tomorrow :hissy: oh well, i hope you have a wonderful. baby magic time on your days off :hugs:

*jaynie*, what color is your spotting? I have heard that IB should only last about a day, but if it's brown that means that it's old blood and you are not actually bleeding, but passing some old blood.

*Holly*, that dinner sounds yum, and i think your plan for wine sounds good. At 2dpo, baby hasn't implanted yet and isn't feeding off your blood stream. Baby is probably floating down your tube looking for your uterus right about now :flower: And I also have been thinking how I would tell u guys as opposed to DH. I think I will tell u guys before him actually. I know it sounds awful, but it would only be for a few days. Just to make sure it's really real. Dont want to go sounding alarms again like I did in August and then have to retract it a few days later

*trini* :haha: at you thinking Holly had called u up! would u have been happy to hear from her or spooked that she got your number??

:hi: Ging, and Kit_cat, and mummyapril!

As for me, I didn't choke myself with my thermometer this morning but I was super nervous! 1 of 3 things could happen, my temp spikes, which would further confirm my suspicion that I had an implantation dip, or it could stay low which means it wasn't that and I'm out for this cycle, or it only goes up midly, which I haven't a clue what that would mean thus confusing the hell outta me! :dohh:

IT SPIKED!!! :happydance: my temp today was the highest it's been so far in my TWW. Not a personal high since I've been charting, but compared to the last 8 days, it's high. things are looking good that it was a implantation dip! :happydance: I wanted to POAS so bad today! But i thought against it b/c there's one more criteria my chart needs to meet before i consider myself possibly preggo, and if it was implantatoin that occured yesterday its still too early for hcg build up to register on a test. But here's the best reason I decided to wait - if there is a little beanie in there, i think it would be so sweet to tell him or her that i found out they were on the way on christmas morning! :awww:

So with that being said, the last test I have to pass is that my temps stay up between now and saturday, with no signifacnt dips especially after 10dpo! As a bonus, i will be on the look out for temps even higher than today (triphasic shift). If i get that... :happydance: Molly will be needing to change the title again!


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> i took the digi and got pregnant :) so i must say i think i believe i am now lol. when can you test newbie? x

Great news! I know u are relieved to see that!

I am going to try my best to wait til christmas morning... may have to lock up my stash and throw away the key unitl then! I have tested when my chart looked crummy so if i can test with zero motivation from past charts i have no idea how I am going to resist that urge now that i _*might*_ be looking good


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> As for me, I didn't choke myself with my thermometer this morning but I was super nervous! 1 of 3 things could happen, my temp spikes, which would further confirm my suspicion that I had an implantation dip, or it could stay low which means it wasn't that and I'm out for this cycle, or it only goes up midly, which I haven't a clue what that would mean thus confusing the hell outta me! :dohh:
> 
> IT SPIKED!!! :happydance: my temp today was the highest it's been so far in my TWW. Not a personal high since I've been charting, but compared to the last 8 days, it's high. things are looking good that it was a implantation dip! :happydance: I wanted to POAS so bad today! But i thought against it b/c there's one more criteria my chart needs to meet before i consider myself possibly preggo, and if it was implantatoin that occured yesterday its still too early for hcg build up to register on a test. But here's the best reason I decided to wait - if there is a little beanie in there, i think it would be so sweet to tell him or her that i found out they were on the way on christmas morning! :awww:
> 
> So with that being said, the last test I have to pass is that my temps stay up between now and saturday, with no signifacnt dips especially after 10dpo! As a bonus, i will be on the look out for temps even higher than today (triphasic shift). If i get that... :happydance: Molly will be needing to change the title again!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can you tell? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> All caught up!
> 
> Firstly, I would like to say *sarah* and *crunchie* i am super jealous about these extended vacations of yours! I only get friday off and a 1/2 day tomorrow :hissy: oh well, i hope you have a wonderful. baby magic time on your days off :hugs:
> 
> *jaynie*, what color is your spotting? I have heard that IB should only last about a day, but if it's brown that means that it's old blood and you are not actually bleeding, but passing some old blood.
> 
> *Holly*, that dinner sounds yum, and i think your plan for wine sounds good. At 2dpo, baby hasn't implanted yet and isn't feeding off your blood stream. Baby is probably floating down your tube looking for your uterus right about now :flower: And I also have been thinking how I would tell u guys as opposed to DH. I think I will tell u guys before him actually. I know it sounds awful, but it would only be for a few days. Just to make sure it's really real. Dont want to go sounding alarms again like I did in August and then have to retract it a few days later
> 
> *trini* :haha: at you thinking Holly had called u up! would u have been happy to hear from her or spooked that she got your number??
> 
> :hi: Ging, and Kit_cat, and mummyapril!
> 
> As for me, I didn't choke myself with my thermometer this morning but I was super nervous! 1 of 3 things could happen, my temp spikes, which would further confirm my suspicion that I had an implantation dip, or it could stay low which means it wasn't that and I'm out for this cycle, or it only goes up midly, which I haven't a clue what that would mean thus confusing the hell outta me! :dohh:
> 
> IT SPIKED!!! :happydance: my temp today was the highest it's been so far in my TWW. Not a personal high since I've been charting, but compared to the last 8 days, it's high. things are looking good that it was a implantation dip! :happydance: I wanted to POAS so bad today! But i thought against it b/c there's one more criteria my chart needs to meet before i consider myself possibly preggo, and if it was implantatoin that occured yesterday its still too early for hcg build up to register on a test. But here's the best reason I decided to wait - if there is a little beanie in there, i think it would be so sweet to tell him or her that i found out they were on the way on christmas morning! :awww:
> 
> So with that being said, the last test I have to pass is that my temps stay up between now and saturday, with no signifacnt dips especially after 10dpo! As a bonus, i will be on the look out for temps even higher than today (triphasic shift). If i get that... :happydance: Molly will be needing to change the title again!

aw yay that looks awfully promising! i have my fingers crossed for you i was meant to test christmas day i just couldnt wait lol :) x


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you tell? :haha:

:hugs: thanks! :hugs: I am trying not to get excited yet, just b/c implantation dips are not proof positive a bfp is on the way. I've read that lots of ladies have dips around that dpo and get bfn's in the end. Plus I have zero symptoms! Nothing! Nada! Zero! Zilch! :nope: I was hoping for at least a slightly sore boob by now, even a little lightheadedness i would have counted as a symptom, but alas i feel just fine. how silly am i sounding right now, disappointed to be feeling fine :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you tell? :haha:
> 
> :hugs: thanks! :hugs: I am trying not to get excited yet, just b/c implantation dips are not proof positive a bfp is on the way. I've read that lots of ladies have dips around that dpo and get bfn's in the end. Plus I have zero symptoms! Nothing! Nada! Zero! Zilch! :nope: I was hoping for at least a slightly sore boob by now, even a little lightheadedness i would have counted as a symptom, but alas i feel just fine. how silly am i sounding right now, disappointed to be feeling fine :haha:Click to expand...

But i had a lot of symptoms until 10dpo and then nothing not a thing! and then BFP! 2 of them! lol all i feel now is a bit tired but im always tired lol theres still hope :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Curious to see what holly will think... she is like the Simon Cowell of the thread :haha: Don't u ladies agree? The rest of us are Paulas and Randys :haha:

I love that about u though Holly. We can always depend on you for a good dose of reality when our heads are off in the BFP clouds! Thank u holly :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

How are u feeling now Ging? I know that had to be painful! When I get my annual checkup, I usually have a little spotting and sometimes even cramping afterwards. Count it all good tho, as the result of the swab will help you get one step closer to your BFP!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm ok now about to have my hair dyed by my oh :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

how sweet! i wish i could train my DH to do that!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I wrapped some more presnts last night and decorated our stockings. They turned out nicely and look great on the fireplace. if i can remember, I'll take a pic when i gat home this evening for all to see. I think I'm about the only one that hasn't shared a pic of their christmas decore!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:

Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:

Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:
> 
> Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:
> 
> Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x

Um...shouldn't that be 'plummy'? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi, Simon Cowell here, do you mind if I drop in for a moment ladies? I just wanted to say that Newbie's temp spike is looking _very_ promising:thumbup: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have _pages and pages _to read to catch up, that'll serve me right for falling asleep accidently at 9.30, cuddled up in bed with DH, who was a bit poorly.:hugs:
> 
> *Emandi* don't tell Holly or Emily but I'm having biscuits for breakfast:winkwink: Mummys are allowed biscuits for breakfast.:blush:
> 
> I want to share with you MY DREAM last night- I was 1dpo and did 2 tests with fmu- both came up really dark positive straight away. But I was still at school, and was going to be late, and was worried about how to justify my lateness, which of course would be the most worrying thing about a teenage pregnancy:dohh:
> 
> Ok speed read session before LO calls for her breakfast...

OMG. :shock: I had a dream last night that I took two pregnancy tests and they were instant positives.... then I walked out of the bathroom and ran straight into my first love. ...:blush:...


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:
> 
> Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:
> 
> Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x
> 
> Um...shouldn't that be 'plummy'? :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Good one Trinity....you're right! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm ok now about to have my hair dyed by my oh :haha:

wow youre brave lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:
> 
> Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:
> 
> Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x

ah brilliant do we get to see a pic? :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:
> 
> Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:
> 
> Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x

That's great news Kit! :happydance: way to go little lime! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have _pages and pages _to read to catch up, that'll serve me right for falling asleep accidently at 9.30, cuddled up in bed with DH, who was a bit poorly.:hugs:
> 
> *Emandi* don't tell Holly or Emily but I'm having biscuits for breakfast:winkwink: Mummys are allowed biscuits for breakfast.:blush:
> 
> I want to share with you MY DREAM last night- I was 1dpo and did 2 tests with fmu- both came up really dark positive straight away. But I was still at school, and was going to be late, and was worried about how to justify my lateness, which of course would be the most worrying thing about a teenage pregnancy:dohh:
> 
> Ok speed read session before LO calls for her breakfast...
> 
> OMG. :shock: I had a dream last night that I took two pregnancy tests and they were instant positives.... then I walked out of the bathroom and ran straight into my first love. ...:blush:...Click to expand...

having vivid dreams are we? lol ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

GINGE!Our youngest Turtle!:awww:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/D_hamster.jpg

I hereby dedicate my 1500th post to you, 
and take this opportunity to wish you a wonderful Christmas and a :bfp: very soon in the New Year!
:hug::dust:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> GINGE!Our youngest Turtle!:awww:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/D_hamster.jpg
> 
> I hereby dedicate my 1500th post to you,
> and take this opportunity to wish you a wonderful Christmas and a :bfp: very soon in the New Year!
> :hug::dust:

:haha: what a cute bundle of fur Holly and thanks for the dust and I hope I get my :bfp: soon too xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't believe my unluck, I have to go now and get LO fed and to bed early and cook and clean and scrub myself up before our guests arrive- I don't think I'll be back on tonight:cry: 

And Molly you've just arrived, and I know tomorrow I'll have The Morning Tumbleweed.:sad2: 

Fab news for scan Kit:thumbup:

Symptoms; nothing much, vague abdominal 'awareness' but I think that's a made up one:shrug: I can no longer tell fact from fiction:wacko:

Lovin' ya all:wave::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:
> 
> Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:
> 
> Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x
> 
> Um...shouldn't that be 'plummy'? :haha:Click to expand...

u are right! I hadn't even noticed, she's graduated to a plum now! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have _pages and pages _to read to catch up, that'll serve me right for falling asleep accidently at 9.30, cuddled up in bed with DH, who was a bit poorly.:hugs:
> 
> *Emandi* don't tell Holly or Emily but I'm having biscuits for breakfast:winkwink: Mummys are allowed biscuits for breakfast.:blush:
> 
> I want to share with you MY DREAM last night- I was 1dpo and did 2 tests with fmu- both came up really dark positive straight away. But I was still at school, and was going to be late, and was worried about how to justify my lateness, which of course would be the most worrying thing about a teenage pregnancy:dohh:
> 
> Ok speed read session before LO calls for her breakfast...
> 
> OMG. :shock: I had a dream last night that I took two pregnancy tests and they were instant positives.... then I walked out of the bathroom and ran straight into my first love. ...:blush:...Click to expand...
> 
> having vivid dreams are we? lol ;)Click to expand...

Vivid??? Oooh yeah. :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi, Simon Cowell here, do you mind if I drop in for a moment ladies? I just wanted to say that Newbie's temp spike is looking _very_ promising:thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

thanks for the vote of confidence!! 
<-----------Are u buzzed already??? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:
> 
> Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:
> 
> Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x
> 
> Um...shouldn't that be 'plummy'? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> u are right! I hadn't even noticed, she's graduated to a plum now! :thumbup:Click to expand...

See and that makes no sense to me... yesterday she was two days way from a plum and today she is two days in... :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs: Holly. No worries lovey, we can pass like ships again... :thumbup:

Kit, that is fab news about your scan. :hugs2:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't believe my unluck, I have to go now and get LO fed and to bed early and cook and clean and scrub myself up before our guests arrive- I don't think I'll be back on tonight:cry:
> 
> And Molly you've just arrived, and I know tomorrow I'll have The Morning Tumbleweed.:sad2:
> 
> Fab news for scan Kit:thumbup:
> 
> Symptoms; nothing much, vague abdominal 'awareness' but I think that's a made up one:shrug: I can no longer tell fact from fiction:wacko:
> 
> Lovin' ya all:wave::hugs:

Have a lovely dinner tonight!! We will miss u :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have _pages and pages _to read to catch up, that'll serve me right for falling asleep accidently at 9.30, cuddled up in bed with DH, who was a bit poorly.:hugs:
> 
> *Emandi* don't tell Holly or Emily but I'm having biscuits for breakfast:winkwink: Mummys are allowed biscuits for breakfast.:blush:
> 
> I want to share with you MY DREAM last night- I was 1dpo and did 2 tests with fmu- both came up really dark positive straight away. But I was still at school, and was going to be late, and was worried about how to justify my lateness, which of course would be the most worrying thing about a teenage pregnancy:dohh:
> 
> Ok speed read session before LO calls for her breakfast...
> 
> OMG. :shock: I had a dream last night that I took two pregnancy tests and they were instant positives.... then I walked out of the bathroom and ran straight into my first love. ...:blush:...Click to expand...
> 
> having vivid dreams are we? lol ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Vivid??? Oooh yeah. :blush:Click to expand...

too vivid to discuss what happened after you ran into said 1st love on a public thread? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have _pages and pages _to read to catch up, that'll serve me right for falling asleep accidently at 9.30, cuddled up in bed with DH, who was a bit poorly.:hugs:
> 
> *Emandi* don't tell Holly or Emily but I'm having biscuits for breakfast:winkwink: Mummys are allowed biscuits for breakfast.:blush:
> 
> I want to share with you MY DREAM last night- I was 1dpo and did 2 tests with fmu- both came up really dark positive straight away. But I was still at school, and was going to be late, and was worried about how to justify my lateness, which of course would be the most worrying thing about a teenage pregnancy:dohh:
> 
> Ok speed read session before LO calls for her breakfast...
> 
> OMG. :shock: I had a dream last night that I took two pregnancy tests and they were instant positives.... then I walked out of the bathroom and ran straight into my first love. ...:blush:...Click to expand...
> 
> having vivid dreams are we? lol ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Vivid??? Oooh yeah. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> too vivid to discuss what happened after you ran into said 1st love on a public thread? :haha:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- Holly called you the youngest turtle... how old are you?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:

Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that

I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next year


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...

Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:

That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly... I'm not getting what happened this morning! I'm stoopid :dohh:

kit! Well in :dance: :happydance: :yipee: glad you and your plum are both fine :cloud9: 

Newbie... I can't wait for tomorrow's temp :thumbup: my spotting is indeed brown I think it will lead to red though :cry: I kind of am glad/seeing the silver lining e.g. :beer: :wine: at Christmas time and more time in the new house for me and the OH that will be nice... 

Tara holly... Enjoy your dinner :eat: sounds delicious I :want: :holly: delicious dinner non nom :brat:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Well, Jaynie, I am still hoping it doesn't lead to red. If it has stopped that's good news. Fx'ed crossed for u still my dear. U deserve a bfp so that christmas wine will just have to wait until september! *Stay away ugly !!!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...

That's quite an interesting dream. Glad sasha did the right thing in the end :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im 20 aswell :)

Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh no MissZoie! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...
> 
> That's quite an interesting dream. Glad sasha did the right thing in the end :thumbup:Click to expand...

It was so confusing because when I hugged my OH I felt SO HAPPY... and then I looked over his shoulder and saw the face of my first love and he was so...crushed. It hurt me to see... hurt me to want to run to him and comfort him but at the same time... I was so happy with OH.... :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I agree Trinity I have also read that until the point normal women find out the baby has not attached to your blood supply... Some even argue that it's when the placenta takes over is the most risky which I think is at between 11 and 14 weeks? I'm sure it's fine for you to do that just mix it with food and water, you know, for the conscience! That's what I did when I had to go out this cycle on o day. Last cycle I had to see the family because we have loads going on for my nan really and I just thought it easier to nurse a couple of glasses of wine rather than announce that we are having loads of sex as sarachka put it!
> 
> I am being rather productive in my ttc career today... About to book my docs appointment to tell them i'm off citalopram etc etc... Inevitably how they treat me when I get :bfp: will be different if i'm NOT on a med soooo... Get me :happydance: about to wrap Adams measly pile of presents :( one of which he pretty much bought himself but I don't think that's allowed at Christmas so I am wrapping it for him to open!!!!! He's asked for a tattoo so I have that booked as his main present in his card but then I bought him peep show box set, that's it! Poor Adam - my 'sack' from him looks really good, including two pandora boxes :yipee: bless him... I hope we get a :bfp: as like a present for him from me to make my gifts a bit better!

Hey, just a thought Firstbaby...maybe you could wrap the part of the body OH wants the tatoo on?? That would add another pressie?:shrug::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> I wrapped some more presnts last night and decorated our stockings. They turned out nicely and look great on the fireplace. if i can remember, I'll take a pic when i gat home this evening for all to see. I think I'm about the only one that hasn't shared a pic of their christmas decore!

Ooo, yes please...hungry for piccies :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: kit the thought of me wrapping his arm when he fell asleep on Christmas eve :haha: well newbie... It stops and starts... None now but some before... I dunno :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

I have SO much to do... and I don't want to do it! :brat:


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl:

https://sendables.jibjab.com/view/Nl2l2171jJgLrR5b?cmpid=jj_fb_self_holidays


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:
> 
> Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:
> 
> Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x
> 
> Um...shouldn't that be 'plummy'? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> u are right! I hadn't even noticed, she's graduated to a plum now! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> See and that makes no sense to me... yesterday she was two days way from a plum and today she is two days in... :shrug:Click to expand...

I know, these dates are confusing the hell outta me too but they say I'm 3 days ahead of where they told me I was last time??? :shrug: Hence the lil' plum :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies :flower::hi:
> 
> Haven't quite caught up with what's been going on but just wanted to say I had my scan and everything looks peachey :cloud9: So happy :happydance:
> 
> Catch ya later turtletons :hugs: x
> 
> Um...shouldn't that be 'plummy'? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> u are right! I hadn't even noticed, she's graduated to a plum now! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> See and that makes no sense to me... yesterday she was two days way from a plum and today she is two days in... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, these dates are confusing the hell outta me too but they say I'm 3 days ahead of where they told me I was last time??? :shrug: Hence the lil' plum :thumbup:Click to expand...

Crazy :wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes you got it right im 20 21 in august next year :thumbup: and oh has finished dying my hair but it hasnt taken in some places so will be requiring the second bottle to be done on xmas eve :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- I always require two bottles... I'm glad I got over my "dying my hair" stint. :haha: I loved experimenting but now I'm very pleased with my natural hair color... which is funny considering the amount of gray that is starting to move in. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...

Now that is a weird one :wacko:....I'm impressed with the amount of detail you remember as I only really remember dreams for about 5 seconds and then they're gone! :shrug: I wonder what it all means though? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im 20 aswell :)
> 
> Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:

Oh no misszoie....I'll hope for the best, maybe it's just early? :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a weird one :wacko:....I'm impressed with the amount of detail you remember as I only really remember dreams for about 5 seconds and then they're gone! :shrug: I wonder what it all means though? :shrug:Click to expand...

It's hard to say... :shrug: I miss my first love in a way... we were best friends for a long time before it became a romantic thing. We have a lot of history and we had a stupid crazy thing happen and now he isn't in my life. I suppose I miss that relationship... not necessarily the romantic aspect but the friendship aspect. Which would explain how the predominant feeling/actions in the dream where of him and I hanging out as friends and just being happy. :shrug: There are so many things I have to take into consideration.... psychoanalyzing is going to take a while and I don't want to bore you. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :rofl:
> 
> https://sendables.jibjab.com/view/Nl2l2171jJgLrR5b?cmpid=jj_fb_self_holidays

:rofl: :rofl: 

Thanks Molly! Class!!

Loving the novel use of mistletoe!! "Kiss my ass world!" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a weird one :wacko:....I'm impressed with the amount of detail you remember as I only really remember dreams for about 5 seconds and then they're gone! :shrug: I wonder what it all means though? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to say... :shrug: I miss my first love in a way... we were best friends for a long time before it became a romantic thing. We have a lot of history and we had a stupid crazy thing happen and now he isn't in my life. I suppose I miss that relationship... not necessarily the romantic aspect but the friendship aspect. Which would explain how the predominant feeling/actions in the dream where of him and I hanging out as friends and just being happy. :shrug: There are so many things I have to take into consideration.... psychoanalyzing is going to take a while and I don't want to bore you. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ooooo, on the contrary....very interesting to me! :thumbup: Feel free to psychoanalyze your socks off :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Holly....I hope you are remembering I'm coming over for dinner....you'd better have enough to go round or there'll be :trouble:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

kit_cat said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im 20 aswell :)
> 
> Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:
> 
> Oh no misszoie....I'll hope for the best, maybe it's just early? :hug:Click to expand...


Heres hoping, Im hoping AF doesnt arive full flow now :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im 20 aswell :)
> 
> Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:
> 
> Oh no misszoie....I'll hope for the best, maybe it's just early? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heres hoping, Im hoping AF doesnt arive full flow now :cry:Click to expand...

I really hope so too sweetie :hugs: Hang in there. x


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Ginge
I just wondered what colour you dyed your hair.....or rather your what colour your OH dyed your hair?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a weird one :wacko:....I'm impressed with the amount of detail you remember as I only really remember dreams for about 5 seconds and then they're gone! :shrug: I wonder what it all means though? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to say... :shrug: I miss my first love in a way... we were best friends for a long time before it became a romantic thing. We have a lot of history and we had a stupid crazy thing happen and now he isn't in my life. I suppose I miss that relationship... not necessarily the romantic aspect but the friendship aspect. Which would explain how the predominant feeling/actions in the dream where of him and I hanging out as friends and just being happy. :shrug: There are so many things I have to take into consideration.... psychoanalyzing is going to take a while and I don't want to bore you. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, on the contrary....very interesting to me! :thumbup: Feel free to psychoanalyze your socks off :flower:Click to expand...

:haha: I am such a nerd.


----------



## Sarachka

Evening cowbags. 

How are we all?


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im 20 aswell :)
> 
> Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:
> 
> Oh no misszoie....I'll hope for the best, maybe it's just early? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heres hoping, Im hoping AF doesnt arive full flow now :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: SORRY! When I saw my gynae after my MS this month he said we're testing really early and that most of the time we wouldn't have known we were pregnant in the first place. AF would just start like normal or be a bit late

Doesn't help how we feel tho


----------



## mummyApril

feeling extra christmassy today just had some black forest gateau mmmm :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Yes you got it right im 20 21 in august next year :thumbup: and oh has finished dying my hair but it hasnt taken in some places so will be requiring the second bottle to be done on xmas eve :haha:

when i first read that i thought u said d*r*ying! :haha: wow u are brave indeed. DH couldn't come near me with a bottle of dye. Are u changing the color or kicking up the red a notch?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a weird one :wacko:....I'm impressed with the amount of detail you remember as I only really remember dreams for about 5 seconds and then they're gone! :shrug: I wonder what it all means though? :shrug:Click to expand...

me too! ideas molly? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Evening cowbags.
> 
> How are we all?

:hi: good thankyou and you?x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a weird one :wacko:....I'm impressed with the amount of detail you remember as I only really remember dreams for about 5 seconds and then they're gone! :shrug: I wonder what it all means though? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to say... :shrug: I miss my first love in a way... we were best friends for a long time before it became a romantic thing. We have a lot of history and we had a stupid crazy thing happen and now he isn't in my life. I suppose I miss that relationship... not necessarily the romantic aspect but the friendship aspect. Which would explain how the predominant feeling/actions in the dream where of him and I hanging out as friends and just being happy. :shrug: There are so many things I have to take into consideration.... psychoanalyzing is going to take a while and I don't want to bore you. :winkwink:Click to expand...

right... i had a feeling i should have read on before posting that last comment. :dohh: interesting point tho. u know the holidays always has a was of bringing up past relationships, be it a friendship or romantic wise. Maybe the holidays brought your friend to mind...


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: Most definitely! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Must have been that sasha mayweather that ran into him then. molly wouldn't do that
> 
> I think gingy is 20? yes, that's right, b/c i remember her mentioning her 21st birthday next yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Right right. I forgot! My mind is like a sieve sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> That dream was horrible! I mean... it started out well...:blush: but then we (my first love and I) were out and stopped by his house for something then went to a park. There was a lot of people at the park and all of the sudden my godmother, bless the woman, came up to me and said, "Molly my darling... don't you think it's time to get back to reality?" I was confused and she pointed to a group of people and there was my OH and our family and friends. :shock: I dropped my first love's hand and said, "I'm sorry..." and went to my OH. There is a bit more after that, but not much... it was so weird!Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a weird one :wacko:....I'm impressed with the amount of detail you remember as I only really remember dreams for about 5 seconds and then they're gone! :shrug: I wonder what it all means though? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to say... :shrug: I miss my first love in a way... we were best friends for a long time before it became a romantic thing. We have a lot of history and we had a stupid crazy thing happen and now he isn't in my life. I suppose I miss that relationship... not necessarily the romantic aspect but the friendship aspect. Which would explain how the predominant feeling/actions in the dream where of him and I hanging out as friends and just being happy. :shrug: There are so many things I have to take into consideration.... psychoanalyzing is going to take a while and I don't want to bore you. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> right... i had a feeling i should have read on before posting that last comment. :dohh: interesting point tho. u know the holidays always has a was of bringing up past relationships, be it a friendship or romantic wise. Maybe the holidays brought your friend to mind...Click to expand...

Anything is possible. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

xMissxZoiex said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im 20 aswell :)
> 
> Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:
> 
> Oh no misszoie....I'll hope for the best, maybe it's just early? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heres hoping, Im hoping AF doesnt arive full flow now :cry:Click to expand...

I sure hope not! I could see that line just as clear yesterday which is fantastic b/c i rarely ever see a line b/c i'm so blind! How many dpo are u? the digi probably wasn't as sensitive as the one in your avatar :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Evening cowbags.
> 
> How are we all?

Hello my little dung heap :hi: I'm good, how are you this fine Wednesday? Still snowing like a bugger?


----------



## Mollykins

I must say ladies that after my dream last night I had a hard time NOT testing. :haha: I had to wee SO bad upon waking and yet I stood there in my bathroom debating hard over whether or not I should test. I finally said, "no" to testing as my math told me it was too early. If the lower tummy tightness yesterday (and onto today) was an indicator of implantation then I would be testing too early and Christmas would be a safer bet. (sigh) I just want want want to know! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Evening cowbags.
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> Hello my little dung heap :hi: I'm good, how are you this fine Wednesday? Still snowing like a bugger?Click to expand...

Cowbags? Dung heap? Are those really terms of endearment over there?? :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Here is what pregnology.com says about me today...

https://www.pregnology.com/pregnancy-test.php?cycle=28&luteal=15&month=12&day=02&year=2010


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I must say ladies that after my dream last night I had a hard time NOT testing. :haha: I had to wee SO bad upon waking and yet I stood there in my bathroom debating hard over whether or not I should test. I finally said, "no" to testing as my math told me it was too early. If the lower tummy tightness yesterday (and onto today) was an indicator of implantation then I would be testing too early and Christmas would be a safer bet. (sigh) I just want want want to know! :hissy:

Whoah!! Well done on the will of iron! :bodyb: Not sure I wouldn't have buckled under the pressure! You are of course right and waiting is the RIGHT thing to do. However...I WANT WANT WANT to know as well!!! :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Evening cowbags.
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> Hello my little dung heap :hi: I'm good, how are you this fine Wednesday? Still snowing like a bugger?Click to expand...
> 
> Cowbags? Dung heap? Are those really terms of endearment over there?? :wacko:Click to expand...

You'd be surprised what one can make pass for affection if one wants :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Here is what pregnology.com says about me today...
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/pregnancy-test.php?cycle=28&luteal=15&month=12&day=02&year=2010

Hmmmm, 5 days....don't think I can wait that long....cos it's all about me you know! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Evening cowbags.
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> Hello my little dung heap :hi: I'm good, how are you this fine Wednesday? Still snowing like a bugger?Click to expand...

Dung heap?? cowbag?? :rofl: :rofl: did I miss something? :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here is what pregnology.com says about me today...
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/pregnancy-test.php?cycle=28&luteal=15&month=12&day=02&year=2010
> 
> Hmmmm, 5 days....don't think I can wait that long....cos it's all about me you know! :winkwink:Click to expand...

It's going to be hard to keep myself from testing tomorrow... and the next day... :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I must say ladies that after my dream last night I had a hard time NOT testing. :haha: I had to wee SO bad upon waking and yet I stood there in my bathroom debating hard over whether or not I should test. I finally said, "no" to testing as my math told me it was too early. If the lower tummy tightness yesterday (and onto today) was an indicator of implantation then I would be testing too early and Christmas would be a safer bet. (sigh) I just want want want to know! :hissy:

Easy tiger! Stay strong!! I went back to that site u sent last week (https://www.pregnology.com) to see what stage baby is at, and seeing that we are the same dpo (ignore my ticker), what I read probably applies to you too, and that is hcg only began producing today. An hcg blood test may work on friday, and an hpt probably won't work until Sunday... and by sunday, they really mean saturday :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Here is what pregnology.com says about me today...
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/pregnancy-test.php?cycle=28&luteal=15&month=12&day=02&year=2010

*Eh... are we sharing a brain today???*

every time i post a comment i read on to discover that u have already answered my question or were thinking the same thing!! :friends: <---- moll & newbie


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here is what pregnology.com says about me today...
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/pregnancy-test.php?cycle=28&luteal=15&month=12&day=02&year=2010
> 
> *Eh... are we sharing a brain today???*
> 
> every time i post a comment i read on to discover that u have already answered my question or were thinking the same thing!! :friends: <---- moll & newbieClick to expand...

:haha: It's possible... we should be brazen and call it the "pregnancy brain waves" yep, we're sharing 'em. :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here is what pregnology.com says about me today...
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/pregnancy-test.php?cycle=28&luteal=15&month=12&day=02&year=2010
> 
> *Eh... are we sharing a brain today???*
> 
> every time i post a comment i read on to discover that u have already answered my question or were thinking the same thing!! :friends: <---- moll & newbieClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: It's possible... we should be brazen and call it the "pregnancy brain waves" yep, we're sharing 'em. :winkwink:Click to expand...

That's gotta be what it is! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh no! I'm beginning to rationalize WHY I can use the one test I have before Christmas. Listen... my OH doesn't know that I have a test left. :blush: And he knows that I am going to test on Christmas so he knows that we are going to have to go out and buy some more. :angelnot:


----------



## newbie_ttc

did want2bamummy say she was going to test again and post a pic? u know how my memory is! :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: i've dyed it a red/brown colour seeing as a bright ginger stripe had appeared and i require to look my best for xmas :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh no! I'm beginning to rationalize WHY I can use the one test I have before Christmas. Listen... my OH doesn't know that I have a test left. :blush: And he knows that I am going to test on Christmas so he knows that we are going to have to go out and buy some more. :angelnot:

Remember what I said earlier about why I wanted to wait until christmas? Think how sweet it will be to tell your little boy when he is older that he was the best christmas present that year b/c christmas morning was when u learned he was coming! See? Sweet! then he feels all special and snuggles under you and says mommy u are my best christmas present too! :awww: (_is my vision working?_)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh no! I'm beginning to rationalize WHY I can use the one test I have before Christmas. Listen... my OH doesn't know that I have a test left. :blush: And he knows that I am going to test on Christmas so he knows that we are going to have to go out and buy some more. :angelnot:

Now Molly....as Holly Cowell is not available this evening, I feel the responsibility falls to me to point out that a false negative through testing too early is not a good feeling :nope: However, as a former POAS-a-holic, maybe you could just do it anyway....you can rationalise if it's a BFN that it's only because it's too early :shrug::blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm beginning to rationalize WHY I can use the one test I have before Christmas. Listen... my OH doesn't know that I have a test left. :blush: And he knows that I am going to test on Christmas so he knows that we are going to have to go out and buy some more. :angelnot:
> 
> Now Molly....as Holly Cowell is not available this evening, I feel the responsibility falls to me to point out that a false negative through testing too early is not a good feeling :nope: However, as a former POAS-a-holic, maybe you could just do it anyway....you can rationalise if it's a BFN that it's only because it's too early :shrug::blush:Click to expand...

let's be rational about this one (wrong thread, right?:winkwink:) Assuiming implantaion happened yesterday, is there a way to find out how much hcg would be in the urine 24 hrs later? 

Molly, how sensitive is your test?


----------



## Mollykins

I believe my test is 20 miui...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

newbie_ttc said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im 20 aswell :)
> 
> Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:
> 
> Oh no misszoie....I'll hope for the best, maybe it's just early? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heres hoping, Im hoping AF doesnt arive full flow now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope not! I could see that line just as clear yesterday which is fantastic b/c i rarely ever see a line b/c i'm so blind! How many dpo are u? the digi probably wasn't as sensitive as the one in your avatar :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope thats just it, alot of people in the first tri had spotting when thier AF was due, I am 13dpo today. I dont know what mIU the one in my avatar is but i read that the digis are 50 mIU


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm beginning to rationalize WHY I can use the one test I have before Christmas. Listen... my OH doesn't know that I have a test left. :blush: And he knows that I am going to test on Christmas so he knows that we are going to have to go out and buy some more. :angelnot:
> 
> Now Molly....as Holly Cowell is not available this evening, I feel the responsibility falls to me to point out that a false negative through testing too early is not a good feeling :nope: However, as a former POAS-a-holic, maybe you could just do it anyway....you can rationalise if it's a BFN that it's only because it's too early :shrug::blush:Click to expand...

You started out so strong with your Holly Cowell-ism-ness... then... well... :haha: :hugs: Rest assured... if I do test before Christmas, there would be VERY little emotional weeing going on. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- You paint a pretty vision yes but... POASA has me! AHHHH!!! Heeellllpppp!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

xMissxZoiex said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im 20 aswell :)
> 
> Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:
> 
> Oh no misszoie....I'll hope for the best, maybe it's just early? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heres hoping, Im hoping AF doesnt arive full flow now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope not! I could see that line just as clear yesterday which is fantastic b/c i rarely ever see a line b/c i'm so blind! How many dpo are u? the digi probably wasn't as sensitive as the one in your avatar :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope thats just it, alot of people in the first tri had spotting when thier AF was due, I am 13dpo today. I dont know what mIU the one in my avatar is but i read that the digis are 50 mIUClick to expand...

If I'm correct, the one in your avatar is either 20 or 25 miui...


----------



## Mollykins

"Research supports the suggestion that a bright 100W bedside lamp used on 5 consecutive nights prior to ovulation can cause reduction of long menstrual cycles."

I'd say that deserves some looking into yes?


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Srachka it's really quite nice my decaf, :coffee:I've put a dash of cream in it to pad it out a bit, but not bad at all.
> 
> 
> I'm worried whether I should drink tonight? The lady of the couple has 2 kids and will say pfff there's no point in behaving like a monk just coz you've had sex, which was my view a month ago but I'm deeper into the ttc tunnel now and can no longer see reason...:shrug:
> 
> Well, if it was me....and it was me (had my birthday in the 2WW), I would have a nice glass of something I really fancied and leave it at that. I really enjoyed a delicious white wine spritzer in my 2WW before I got my lime confirmed :thumbup:Click to expand...


Yes Bethany go for it :thumbup:like the others have said may be your last few over the xmas period.

Where has your lime gone its changed, no?:wacko:




x-ginge-x said:


> Eugh that was the most uncomfortable thing ever and I will be going to discuss my results and next steps on the 11th of January so will update you girls then and it did ask for a munchy stick this morning so I fed it and it gave me a low reading :dohh: comes to mind i probably won't get a high reading until cd 14 onwards

:hugs: oh sorry it was unpleasent Ginge hope the results are good news and you can move forward from there x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Mollykins said:


> "Research supports the suggestion that a bright 100W bedside lamp used on 5 consecutive nights prior to ovulation can cause reduction of long menstrual cycles."
> 
> I'd say that deserves some looking into yes?

:rofl: were did you read that?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Mollykins said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im 20 aswell :)
> 
> Digi said NOT PREGNANT this morning, and ive started spotting. Doesnt look like im getting a baby this cycle :cry:
> 
> Oh no misszoie....I'll hope for the best, maybe it's just early? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heres hoping, Im hoping AF doesnt arive full flow now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope not! I could see that line just as clear yesterday which is fantastic b/c i rarely ever see a line b/c i'm so blind! How many dpo are u? the digi probably wasn't as sensitive as the one in your avatar :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope thats just it, alot of people in the first tri had spotting when thier AF was due, I am 13dpo today. I dont know what mIU the one in my avatar is but i read that the digis are 50 mIUClick to expand...
> 
> If I'm correct, the one in your avatar is either 20 or 25 miui...Click to expand...

I think you are about right :) x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> "Research supports the suggestion that a bright 100W bedside lamp used on 5 consecutive nights prior to ovulation can cause reduction of long menstrual cycles."
> 
> I'd say that deserves some looking into yes?

can't remember where, I read that recently as well :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- You paint a pretty vision yes but... POASA has me! AHHHH!!! Heeellllpppp!!! :rofl:

:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- You paint a pretty vision yes but... POASA has me! AHHHH!!! Heeellllpppp!!! :rofl:
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly....

We needs us some factoids to munch on!


----------



## Mollykins

YOU ASKED FOR IT KIT! LADIES- BE PREPARED TO :rofl:


Ready???

Turtles can breath through their butts. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

i think you may have all gone mad lol


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> YOU ASKED FOR IT KIT! LADIES- BE PREPARED TO :rofl:
> 
> 
> Ready???
> 
> Turtles can breath through their butts. :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:

Maybe this is why we all talk so much s**t?? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> YOU ASKED FOR IT KIT! LADIES- BE PREPARED TO :rofl:
> 
> 
> Ready???
> 
> Turtles can breath through their butts. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Maybe this is why we all talk so much s**t?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: now that was a good one! witty little thing, u! :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i think you may have all gone mad lol

:tease:

You just noticed that? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

1. You share your birthday with at least 9 million other people in the world.

2. If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee.

3. The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet.

4. Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks otherwise it will digest itself.

5. Ten percent of the Russian government's income comes from the sale of vodka.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think you may have all gone mad lol
> 
> :tease:
> 
> You just noticed that? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Agreed... we are all mad here. :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> YOU ASKED FOR IT KIT! LADIES- BE PREPARED TO :rofl:
> 
> 
> Ready???
> 
> Turtles can breath through their butts. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Maybe this is why we all talk so much s**t?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: now that was a good one! witty little thing, u! :rofl:Click to expand...

:smug: why thank you newbie...OH has other words for me funnily enough! :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> YOU ASKED FOR IT KIT! LADIES- BE PREPARED TO :rofl:
> 
> 
> Ready???
> 
> Turtles can breath through their butts. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Maybe this is why we all talk so much s**t?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Cool factoids Molly!! Thanks :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Welcome, welcome. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my! We are sneaking up on our 7k post... who gets it??


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Is it your turn?? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

For me? I've already gotten your #1500, that's why my temps are doing so lovely! perhaps I should, in the spirit of christmas, let someone else have it?


----------



## kit_cat

I vote for newbie to have it....she deserves it :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> For me? I've already gotten your #1500, that's why my temps are doing so lovely! perhaps I should, in the spirit of christmas, let someone else have it?

Ah, ok, very kind of you.....so who then???:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> For me? I've already gotten your #1500, that's why my temps are doing so lovely! perhaps I should, in the spirit of christmas, let someone else have it?

Look at this reasonably Newbie- all the uk girls are in bed or about to be and we only have what? approximately 30 posts to go? Holly already got her 6k post and she's nearly always the first one to come on in the morning.... you seem the likely one! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

A thousandth post has not the same power as a 1500 post does... or rather... vice versa. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

im wrapping presents and missing all of this fun :/


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> For me? I've already gotten your #1500, that's why my temps are doing so lovely! perhaps I should, in the spirit of christmas, let someone else have it?
> 
> Look at this reasonably Newbie- all the uk girls are in bed or about to be and we only have what? approximately 30 posts to go? Holly already got her 6k post and she's nearly always the first one to come on in the morning.... you seem the likely one! :thumbup:Click to expand...

u make a very good point moll...:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> A thousandth post has not the same power as a 1500 post does... or rather... vice versa. :haha:

I really do want that bfp this time and a thousandth post may be just the booster i need :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

...and 7 is my favorite number...


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> For me? I've already gotten your #1500, that's why my temps are doing so lovely! perhaps I should, in the spirit of christmas, let someone else have it?
> 
> Look at this reasonably Newbie- all the uk girls are in bed or about to be and we only have what? approximately 30 posts to go? Holly already got her 6k post and she's nearly always the first one to come on in the morning.... you seem the likely one! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> u make a very good point moll...:happydance:Click to expand...

I concur Molly.....newbie, it's yours for the taking before the tumleweed tumbles in.......


----------



## newbie_ttc

We must find something to chat about then...


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: The post is yours Newbie- the stars are aligned. :haha:

Blasted tumbleweeds. :growlmad: I hate them... especially when it's late at night and I'm trying to busy my mind while OH is otherwise occupied. Did you all see the size of the one I found blowing by last night??? My goodness!


----------



## newbie_ttc

ya know, our national news reports daily on the snowy conditions were u turtles across the pond are on a daily basis, and i just wanted you girls to know that i think of you each time i hear about it :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Or I could just...


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: The post is yours Newbie- the stars are aligned. :haha:
> 
> Blasted tumbleweeds. :growlmad: I hate them... especially when it's late at night and I'm trying to busy my mind while OH is otherwise occupied. Did you all see the size of the one I found blowing by last night??? My goodness!

that thing was huge! Very scary, that thing... glad u are ok today :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

post like this for a while...


----------



## Mollykins

:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: The post is yours Newbie- the stars are aligned. :haha:
> 
> Blasted tumbleweeds. :growlmad: I hate them... especially when it's late at night and I'm trying to busy my mind while OH is otherwise occupied. Did you all see the size of the one I found blowing by last night??? My goodness!

I sure did...it was a whopper!!! Big enough to mow a person down :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: The post is yours Newbie- the stars are aligned. :haha:
> 
> Blasted tumbleweeds. :growlmad: I hate them... especially when it's late at night and I'm trying to busy my mind while OH is otherwise occupied. Did you all see the size of the one I found blowing by last night??? My goodness!
> 
> that thing was huge! Very scary, that thing... glad u are ok today :thumbup:Click to expand...

It was extremely frightening, I'll tell you. I jumped off right quick. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> ya know, our national news reports daily on the snowy conditions were u turtles across the pond are on a daily basis, and i just wanted you girls to know that i think of you each time i hear about it :flower:

Aww shucks...that's very thoughtful of you newbie :flower: We had about a foot of snow within 2 hours today....didn't think I'd be able to get out :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## new mummy2010

There you go !!! Only a wee lil hearty but looking good


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: The post is yours Newbie- the stars are aligned. :haha:
> 
> Blasted tumbleweeds. :growlmad: I hate them... especially when it's late at night and I'm trying to busy my mind while OH is otherwise occupied. Did you all see the size of the one I found blowing by last night??? My goodness!
> 
> I sure did...it was a whopper!!! Big enough to mow a person down :shock:Click to expand...

It was taller than the Dodge Durango behind is and Durangos are roughly 74 inches or roughly 188 cm. :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 148859
> [/attach][/attach]

Ahhhhh, little beanie :awww: Looking PERFECT! :hug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh miss zoie i hope its just a breakthrough bleed fx'ed for you chick x x


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> There you go !!! Only a wee lil hearty but looking good

simply beautiful!! Thank you for sharing that with us! U just made my day!! Congrats again doll :hugs: how's the air up there on :cloud9:?


----------



## newbie_ttc

the pressure is mounting!


----------



## new mummy2010

piccys not fab as i had to take pic of a pic!!! But i take it you guys know what your looking for !!!

Newbie i think you are strongwilled to wait to test !!!


----------



## Mollykins

8 more posts


----------



## mummyApril

aw new mummy thats too cute!


----------



## newbie_ttc

...wonder how holly's party is going...?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: The post is yours Newbie- the stars are aligned. :haha:
> 
> Blasted tumbleweeds. :growlmad: I hate them... especially when it's late at night and I'm trying to busy my mind while OH is otherwise occupied. Did you all see the size of the one I found blowing by last night??? My goodness!
> 
> I sure did...it was a whopper!!! Big enough to mow a person down :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> It was taller than the Dodge Durango behind is and Durangos are roughly 74 inches or roughly 188 cm. :shock:Click to expand...

Ooh, an inadvertent factoid Molly...you just can't help but spill out the facts :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

All right Newbie... at this point I am going to shush up and let you get your 7k :bfp:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i get confused between mummyapril and newmummy... is it just me?


----------



## newbie_ttc

i am actually nervous


----------



## newbie_ttc

* #7000, U R MINE!! COME TO MAMA!!!!*

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

*I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS POST WITH ALL MY FELLOW FERTILE MYRTLES WAITING TO BECOME PREGGY TURTLES!* :friends: :hugs: :friends:
https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1472/1472229elcdrz010p.gif​


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> i get confused between mummyapril and newmummy... is it just me?

nope :nope: too many mummys :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

newbie_ttc said:


> * #7000, U R MINE!! COME TO MAMA!!!!*
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS POST WITH ALL MY FELLOW FERTILE MYRTLES WAITING TO BECOME PREGGY TURTLES!* :friends: :hugs: :friends:
> https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1472/1472229elcdrz010p.gif​

now?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

KIT!!!! :shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*sigh*


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Newbie!!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I'm so sorry Newbie....didn't know how close we were.....oh the shame :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

maybe 8000? :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im really chuffed was brill hearing the hb and seeing it beating away real quick so was DF he had a quite moment and a 'ahhh ohhh' bless

I think all you ladies on this thread are brill and all totally deserve your own BFP's ASAP i wish you all the best my lil virtual turtle friends xx


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie now stop it and listen to me... it doesn't count for Kit... she's already pregnant so per Turtle Claus #54287 YOU get the 7k post AS you were the comment directly following and prior to 7k post. Kit is automatically disqualified for poor sportsmanship.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I'm so sorry Newbie....didn't know how close we were.....oh the shame :cry:

:rofl: :rofl: it's okay doll! I am actually laughing over here. All that build up for #700..1! :dohh: I know u didn't do it on purpose :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:blush:**slinks off to continue beating oneself with a thorny branch** :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks New mummy- you are pretty brill yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> i get confused between mummyapril and newmummy... is it just me?

i suppose it doesnt help we have similar pics too lol


----------



## new mummy2010

oh dear newbie would you like my next 00th post? I will make it extra sticky


----------



## Mollykins

Now Kit- no beating yourself with a thorny branch... I will not have you needlessly endangering the plum. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Newbie now stop it and listen to me... it doesn't count for Kit... she's already pregnant so per Turtle Claus #54287 YOU get the 7k post AS you were the comment directly following and prior to 7k post. Kit is automatically disqualified for poor sportsmanship.

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Mollykins

BOTH KIT AND NEWBIE-

In case it was missed, read my post #7010 It solves all problems. :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> :blush:**slinks off to continue beating oneself with a thorny branch** :blush:

don't beat yourself kit! :rofl: it was an accident! I actually thought newmummy would get it, as she didn't seem to know what we were doing :haha: i still wub u! :hugs: 

Besides, according to that clause Moll mentioned, it goes to me by default, so we still win :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

my 700th in fact!!!??


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie now stop it and listen to me... it doesn't count for Kit... she's already pregnant so per Turtle Claus #54287 YOU get the 7k post AS you were the comment directly following and prior to 7k post. Kit is automatically disqualified for poor sportsmanship.
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...

:haha: :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

i did know........but i thought it was a way off actually s**t myself thinking i had robbed you of it but not me .....was kit naughty kitty!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I'm so sorry Newbie....didn't know how close we were.....oh the shame :cry:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: it's okay doll! I am actually laughing over here. All that build up for #700..1! :dohh: I know u didn't do it on purpose :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks kind hearted newbie...I genuinely feel bad :nope: If I had tried to do that it wouldn't have worked I tell you! Sorry again sweetie :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie now stop it and listen to me... it doesn't count for Kit... she's already pregnant so per Turtle Claus #54287 YOU get the 7k post AS you were the comment directly following and prior to 7k post. Kit is automatically disqualified for poor sportsmanship.
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

it's quite funny, isn't it? almost like someone walking thru as someone tries to take a picture!


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> i did know........but i thought it was a way off actually s**t myself thinking i had robbed you of it but not me .....was kit naughty kitty!!

so that settles it, honest mistake! Good thing u both are already preggy turtles so it would not have counted either way


----------



## Mollykins

I must confess, when I refreshed and saw that Kit had snagged the 7k, my jaw hit the floor!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> i did know........but i thought it was a way off actually s**t myself thinking i had robbed you of it but not me .....was kit naughty kitty!!

:cry: ok,ok, no need to rub my naughtyness in new mummy!! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I'm so sorry Newbie....didn't know how close we were.....oh the shame :cry:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: it's okay doll! I am actually laughing over here. All that build up for #700..1! :dohh: I know u didn't do it on purpose :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks kind hearted newbie...I genuinely feel bad :nope: If I had tried to do that it wouldn't have worked I tell you! Sorry again sweetie :blush:Click to expand...

already forgiven babe... u just have to dedicate your next 7 milestone posts to me... and name your plum Shannon! <---- luckily its a unisex name, works for a girl or boy. Aren't u glad my name isn't abagail! 

Oh and I will settle for the middle name if you fancy something other than shannon for the 1st name.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I must confess, when I refreshed and saw that Kit had snagged the 7k, my jaw hit the floor!

I'm still mopping up the mess I made with my gaping gob! I feel quite evil.....no actually I feel EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEvil (said in an evil type voice):evil:


----------



## Elisheva009

Sarachka said:


> *Jaynie! Kitteh! elisheva!* hello darlings. elisheva, when is hannukah this year? Hope you have/had a lovely time.
> 
> Its finally snowed here. It's coming down quite heavily. How is Italy? Any snow there?

Hi Sarachka!

Hannukah was a couple of weeks ago. It was nice (for sure better than last year when I had swine flu!)

We have had some snow but most of it has gone now. I'm pretty worried about the snow in the UK though as I'm flying on Monday and am a nervous flyer at the best of times!

Are you all ready for Xmas?


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: OH! Sharp pinching pain in the middle of my uterus!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I'm so sorry Newbie....didn't know how close we were.....oh the shame :cry:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: it's okay doll! I am actually laughing over here. All that build up for #700..1! :dohh: I know u didn't do it on purpose :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks kind hearted newbie...I genuinely feel bad :nope: If I had tried to do that it wouldn't have worked I tell you! Sorry again sweetie :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> already forgiven babe... u just have to dedicate your next 7 milestone posts to me... and name your plum Shannon! <---- luckily its a unisex name, works for a girl or boy. Aren't u glad my name isn't abagail!
> 
> Oh and I will settle for the middle name if you fancy something other than shannon for the 1st name.Click to expand...

Ok, seems reasonable to me....little plummy Shannon it is then :winkwink: Just got to get OH to agree.......


----------



## mummyApril

right lovely ladies i am off to bed as i am shattered this is the earliest iv gone to bed in years! lol good night all :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I must confess, when I refreshed and saw that Kit had snagged the 7k, my jaw hit the floor!

:haha: mine too!! :haha:

It was my fault tho, i had it locked up. post #6999 was supposed to say "i feel silly" but BnB didn't post it b/c u can't post within 10 secs of the last post! (did anyone know that) so my #7000 was already prepared in another window, so in my rush to post that one, I didn't realize that #6999 didn't make it to the thread :dohh: 
*
So really, it's BnB's fault that kit came in and got her  on for #7000!! So Kit, you are off the hook!! No more naughty kittty, u can have your next 7 milestone posts, and u can name little plum whatever you like... unless u just wanna use shannon! *


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> right lovely ladies i am off to bed as i am shattered this is the earliest iv gone to bed in years! lol good night all :)

nite nite!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> :haha: OH! Sharp pinching pain in the middle of my uterus!

:happydance::happydance: pinch away little beanie!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :haha: OH! Sharp pinching pain in the middle of my uterus!

Woohoo! Add it to your list Moll, and then do the math.......:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> right lovely ladies i am off to bed as i am shattered this is the earliest iv gone to bed in years! lol good night all :)

Goodnight my dear - sleep well :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

night night mummy april zzzzzzzzzzz

Just so no more confusion i have a new avater piccy ;-)

off to get some zzzzzzzzz's tooo


----------



## Mollykins

It's like voodoo, I can't do my own math! :rofl:

Goodnight Mummy!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Elisheva009 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Jaynie! Kitteh! elisheva!* hello darlings. elisheva, when is hannukah this year? Hope you have/had a lovely time.
> 
> Its finally snowed here. It's coming down quite heavily. How is Italy? Any snow there?
> 
> Hi Sarachka!
> 
> Hannukah was a couple of weeks ago. It was nice (for sure better than last year when I had swine flu!)
> 
> We have had some snow but most of it has gone now. I'm pretty worried about the snow in the UK though as I'm flying on Monday and am a nervous flyer at the best of times!
> 
> Are you all ready for Xmas?Click to expand...

Not sure how reliable US news is on UK weather, but they said this morning Heathrow should be fully operational tomorrow


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight both Mummy's. :haha:


----------



## Elisheva009

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Elisheva, welcome to loopy land:flower:
> I've got to go to sleep now but I look forward to more chat soon. I'm an Ital'o holic.:hugs:

Hi Holly! I meant to reply to this before. I notice you're in Paris, one of my dream cities to live in! LOL 

I've been trying to persuade my DH that we really should be living in either Paris or Nice but he isn't having any of it. The fact that he can't speak French doesn't help LOL.

What are you doing there?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I must confess, when I refreshed and saw that Kit had snagged the 7k, my jaw hit the floor!
> 
> :haha: mine too!! :haha:
> 
> It was my fault tho, i had it locked up. post #6999 was supposed to say "i feel silly" but BnB didn't post it b/c u can't post within 10 secs of the last post! (did anyone know that) so my #7000 was already prepared in another window, so in my rush to post that one, I didn't realize that #6999 didn't make it to the thread :dohh:
> *
> So really, it's BnB's fault that kit came in and got her  on for #7000!! So Kit, you are off the hook!! No more naughty kittty, u can have your next 7 milestone posts, and u can name little plum whatever you like... unless u just wanna use shannon! *Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I think too newbie...nothing to do with a thoughtless idiot who trampled all over everything like that gargantuan tumbleweed :blush: Right, enough self loathing....karma will get me anyways :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> night night mummy april zzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Just so no more confusion i have a new avater piccy ;-)
> 
> off to get some zzzzzzzzz's tooo

good pic :thumbup: thanks for helping with that confusion, u know how us barn brains are :haha: nite doll! :hugs:


----------



## Elisheva009

newbie_ttc said:


> Not sure how reliable US news is on UK weather, but they said this morning Heathrow should be fully operational tomorrow

I'm flying to Luton but hopefully the same will apply!

I read on yahoo that more snow is expected before Boxing Day though :s

btw...Sarachka...any developments on the marriage front?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Elisheva009 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Not sure how reliable US news is on UK weather, but they said this morning Heathrow should be fully operational tomorrow
> 
> I'm flying to Luton but hopefully the same will apply!
> 
> I read on yahoo that more snow is expected before Boxing Day though :s
> 
> btw...Sarachka...any developments on the marriage front?Click to expand...

good question!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I must confess, when I refreshed and saw that Kit had snagged the 7k, my jaw hit the floor!
> 
> :haha: mine too!! :haha:
> 
> It was my fault tho, i had it locked up. post #6999 was supposed to say "i feel silly" but BnB didn't post it b/c u can't post within 10 secs of the last post! (did anyone know that) so my #7000 was already prepared in another window, so in my rush to post that one, I didn't realize that #6999 didn't make it to the thread :dohh:
> *
> So really, it's BnB's fault that kit came in and got her  on for #7000!! So Kit, you are off the hook!! No more naughty kittty, u can have your next 7 milestone posts, and u can name little plum whatever you like... unless u just wanna use shannon! *Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's what I think too newbie...nothing to do with a thoughtless idiot who trampled all over everything like that gargantuan tumbleweed :blush: Right, enough self loathing....karma will get me anyways :winkwink:Click to expand...

yes, enough loathing... not good for the plum! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Elisheva009 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Not sure how reliable US news is on UK weather, but they said this morning Heathrow should be fully operational tomorrow
> 
> I'm flying to Luton but hopefully the same will apply!
> 
> I read on yahoo that more snow is expected before Boxing Day though :s
> 
> btw...Sarachka...any developments on the marriage front?Click to expand...

:hi: Elisheva

I live about 20 minutes from Luton, so if you need an on the money weather update, give me a shout :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

OH is home... bad day at work... off to make it better! Love to my turtles... BREATHE THROUGH YOUR BUTTS! :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

being feeling ever so slightly lightheaded since lunch :wacko: could be the chips and candy bar i had for lunch instead of my usual salad :haha:


----------



## addie25

Molly: Pinching is a good sign. I can not wait for you to test!

KitKat: YAY you are 12 weeks! That is the week I am looking 4ward 2! I will be much more relaxed when I am at 12 weeks!

How was everyones day! I am happy 2 be home I had a good nights rest and even tho I woke up a few times I went rt back to bed. Now I am going to go see a play in NYC and wont get much sleep tonight but its ok because tomorrow is a half day at work!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> OH is home... bad day at work... off to make it better! Love to my turtles... BREATHE THROUGH YOUR BUTTS! :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:

later molly, stay away from the _hpt_ while you are gone! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> OH is home... bad day at work... off to make it better! Love to my turtles... BREATHE THROUGH YOUR BUTTS! :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:

Laters Molly :wave:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: Addie! a play in the city sounds lovely. What will u be seeing?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> being feeling ever so slightly lightheaded since lunch :wacko: could be the chips and candy bar i had for lunch instead of my usual salad :haha:

Very interesting!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm not sure how a more substantial meal than normal could make you lightheaded???:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Hi Newbie :hi:! I am going to see a christmas show at radio city (christmas spectacular) I am so excited! We are leaving at 5:30! DH just went to get me some dinner and then we will leave!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:haha:


kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> being feeling ever so slightly lightheaded since lunch :wacko: could be the chips and candy bar i had for lunch instead of my usual salad :haha:
> 
> Very interesting!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure how a more substantial meal than normal could make you lightheaded???:shrug:Click to expand...

me neither! :shrug: just trying to psyche myself out, and chalk it up to a sugar rush or something... trying to be breezy about symptom spotting... seems like a loosing battle :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi Newbie :hi:! I am going to see a christmas show at radio city (christmas spectacular) I am so excited! We are leaving at 5:30! DH just went to get me some dinner and then we will leave!

Hope you enjoy! Remember to take it easy though...you're such a busy bee!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Hi Newbie :hi:! I am going to see a christmas show at radio city (christmas spectacular) I am so excited! We are leaving at 5:30! DH just went to get me some dinner and then we will leave!

Oooh! the Rockettes! I heard that is an absolute fab show! My co-worker goes to see the show every year :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kitkat I am a busy bee LOL! I will be taking it easy I have a week off from work and will keep my feet up and relax:thumbup:

Newbie Ill let u know what I think I am sure I will love it. Im off have a great night!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kitkat I am a busy bee LOL! I will be taking it easy I have a week off from work and will keep my feet up and relax:thumbup:
> 
> Newbie Ill let u know what I think I am sure I will love it. Im off have a great night!

Have a lovely time! And by the way...I'm sure I saw that Sarachka had made you a new sparkly....a new chunky monkey one.....or maybe I'm wrong? Sarachka....you did didn't you? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> kitkat I am a busy bee LOL! I will be taking it easy I have a week off from work and will keep my feet up and relax:thumbup:
> 
> Newbie Ill let u know what I think I am sure I will love it. Im off have a great night!
> 
> Have a lovely time! And by the way...I'm sure I saw that Sarachka had made you a new sparkly....a new chunky monkey one.....or maybe I'm wrong? Sarachka....you did didn't you? :shrug:Click to expand...

u are right kit, she did! with an even cuter, chunkier monkey


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies, OH is in the shower washing away his bad day. He came home and I took his boots off for him and when I stood up I almost passed out! Perhaps I stood up too quickly??? Then I went upstairs and scrubbed out our shower quick-like and had another round of dizziness. :-k Now I am back on this lovely turtley thread while he's up there washing so that I can report to the turtle club. Woah... fuzzy head... lightheaded, dizzy... and I'm sitting. Hmm... perhaps I just rushed about too much??? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right ladies, OH is in the shower washing away his bad day. He came home and I took his boots off for him and when I stood up I almost passed out! Perhaps I stood up too quickly??? Then I went upstairs and scrubbed out our shower quick-like and had another round of dizziness. :-k Now I am back on this lovely turtley thread while he's up there washing so that I can report to the turtle club. Woah... fuzzy head... lightheaded, dizzy... and I'm sitting. Hmm... perhaps I just rushed about too much??? :shrug:

Voodoo or no voodoo, youdoo the math for yourself pleeeeeease??? You're currently running with the manual of early prego symptoms m'dear! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

D (dizzy) + WBB (wonky bbs) + H(2) (headache 2x) / all in my head = :bfn: ?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I forgot two...

D (dizzy) + WBB (wonky bbs) + H(2) (headache 2x) + UP (uterine pinching) + TFLA (tight feeling lower abs) / all in my head = :bfn: ?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> D (dizzy) + WBB (wonky bbs) + H(2) (headache 2x) / all in my head = :bfn: ?

Nope :nope: I don't think you did that correctly....

D + WBB + H(2) + UT (uterine twinges) + TFLA /power of positive thought = :bfp: so there :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> D (dizzy) + WBB (wonky bbs) + H(2) (headache 2x) / all in my head = :bfn: ?
> 
> Nope :nope: I don't think you did that correctly....
> 
> D + WBB + H(2) + UT (uterine twinges) + TFLA /power of positive thought = :bfp: so there :smug:Click to expand...

If you are inputting a positive, such as POPT (power of positive thought) it multiplies, not divides... as division takes away by about half. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> D (dizzy) + WBB (wonky bbs) + H(2) (headache 2x) / all in my head = :bfn: ?
> 
> Nope :nope: I don't think you did that correctly....
> 
> D + WBB + H(2) + UT (uterine twinges) + TFLA /power of positive thought = :bfp: so there :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> If you are inputting a positive, such as POPT (power of positive thought) it multiplies, not divides... as division takes away by about half. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ahhhh, now see that's why you are the master of math and I am the unworthy apprentice.:dohh: I bow to your superior math skills :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> D (dizzy) + WBB (wonky bbs) + H(2) (headache 2x) / all in my head = :bfn: ?
> 
> Nope :nope: I don't think you did that correctly....
> 
> D + WBB + H(2) + UT (uterine twinges) + TFLA /power of positive thought = :bfp: so there :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> If you are inputting a positive, such as POPT (power of positive thought) it multiplies, not divides... as division takes away by about half. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh, now see that's why you are the master of math and I am the unworthy apprentice.:dohh: I bow to your superior math skills :flower:Click to expand...

:haha: Wait?? Kit- get off to bed! The plum needs you to rest!


----------



## kit_cat

Well Molly...it's that time again. I hope the tumbleweeds go easy on you as it's gone mighty quiet :shhh:

A very good night/day to you :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Great minds Molly :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

molly i would like to tell u that the "all in your head" is not a valid factor in your math... u should have multiplied that equation by the number of each turtle that thinks these symptoms are promising!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good night dear Kit! Rest well u two! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> molly i would like to tell u that the "all in your head" is not a valid factor in your math... u should have multiplied that equation by the number of each turtle that thinks these symptoms are promising!

Yes Molly!!! What newbie said :smug:

Good night to you too newbie :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! And plum! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

I just realized that the sharp uterine pinching kind of reminds me of AF.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I just realized that the sharp uterine pinching kind of reminds me of AF.

stop it u!


----------



## firstbaby25

:sleep: well kit :bye: until tomorrow :hugs: 

Just popped on to catch up... I'm shattered myself! Off to Bedfordshire no sign of :witch: for me yet... If I go by last cycle she is due tomorrow :arghh: :scared:

night pretty turtles :sleep: :sleep:

new mummy loving the scan pictures :cloud9: thank you for posting them for us... They ate good for pma no? :)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just realized that the sharp uterine pinching kind of reminds me of AF.
> 
> stop it u!Click to expand...

I'm sorry! But it's true... take comfort though... AF is a ways off yet.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh kits had an upgrade shes now a smidge and a half pregnant and molly we will have no :af: talk from you so there :grr: your in for a :bfp: lovely scan pics whichever mummy it was that posted them because ive forgot :blush: and goodnight everyone :flower: 

Stay away tumbleweed your :ban:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Ginge. :hugs:

Now I stumbled upon this... is it true?

https://www.picselate.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/being-british-e1282493206172.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Ginge. :hugs:
> 
> Now I stumbled upon this... is it true?
> 
> https://www.picselate.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/being-british-e1282493206172.jpg

Yep ! Lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

Blast that tumble weed! :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Oh honey! Here I am :wave: See!!?? Here ... no... no, Newbie! :wave: I'm OV-ER HEEEERRREEE!!! :wave: :wave: 


..... All right... fine! [-(

:winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sorry molls! Couldn't see u past the tumbleweed! :haha: it should be a little after 19:00 where u are, yes? I'll just hang out here...


----------



## Mollykins

Hellooo Newbie! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

It's 2123 here now. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh all right... I suppose the tumbleweed is in the way again. I'm off to bed. Sleep well turtles.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Ginge. :hugs:
> 
> Now I stumbled upon this... is it true?
> 
> https://www.picselate.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/being-british-e1282493206172.jpg

This is very true we are the poster for globalisation! I reckon you guys are the same but without having to watch English tv! Though we do have our own tv programmes that people like/love most of our really popular stuff comes from you... I like to watch because my best friend is in Chicago so we watch the same programmes so we can talk about it! 

:hi: turtles! I didn't get chance last night to say my jaw also hit the floor when Kit posted by mistake on 7000! Funn-y stuff! I am feeling ready for Christmas we have to buy 2 bottles of wine and then we are done! 

Holly how was your dinner? Everyone love it? You decide to have a drink etc etc?

Sarachka COME BACK! I miss you... You have been VERY quiet on the thread of late as has NEWBIE, where oh where for art though turtle friends?

I again, should be busier than I am but I am guilt free after all I could be pregnant at this point (still doubtful but a funny excuse to the OH)... I have my appointment later at the GUM clinic for a full sexual health test... Kind of nervous even though I know it will be ok... I guess in England atm we have the FEAR put in to us for STD's - I heard just yesterday that HIV was on the rise over here and that under 25's are the most at risk group! I am 25... Anyway that's what I am doing towards ttc this month! 

I think I will see :witch: today or tomorrow, I have the :af: cramps!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

:happydance: This is going to be a funny catch up read, just saw the 7000th post! Poor newbie:cry::hugs: But don't worry coz it hasn't _really _brought anyone a BFP yet, so by missing it you have more chance of a BFP:winkwink:

My dinner went well- DH grumped me out a bit just before- I thought they were coming at 7.30 (ie 8 for me) and at about 6.45- LO just in bed, my hair wet from my shower, covered in flour in the kitchen, you get the picture... DH tells me he called José to tell them to come earlier, about 7, and they arrived at 7 on the dot :wacko: But it was fine, all the food got eaten, I had a couple of glasses of wine:blush: but lots of water and food and I'm probably not pregnant anyway:nope:so no guilt and all in all a lovely evening!!

Right, 2nd :coffee: and catch up read....


----------



## firstbaby25

My post was supposed to say MOOMIN is quiet... NOT Newbie... Sorry!


----------



## HollyMonkey

KIT!!!That was not big, nor clever. I think you need to have a good think about your behaviour and come back when you are ready to behave properly:haha:

:shrug:You just can't trust Librans, they're not reliable:nope: 

(actually Kit it reminds me of when I teased Crunchie about her feet and then she posted a picture of her frankenfoothttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/machoire2.gif)


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> My post was supposed to say MOOMIN is quiet... NOT Newbie... Sorry!

yeah I was wondering about that, having just spent half an hour reading Newbie's chitter chatter!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Ginge. :hugs:
> 
> Now I stumbled upon this... is it true?
> 
> https://www.picselate.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/being-british-e1282493206172.jpg

Errr, yes I suppose it is! :haha: Funny when it's put like that!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ginge. :hugs:
> 
> Now I stumbled upon this... is it true?
> 
> https://www.picselate.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/being-british-e1282493206172.jpg
> 
> This is very true we are the poster for globalisation! I reckon you guys are the same but without having to watch English tv! Though we do have our own tv programmes that people like/love most of our really popular stuff comes from you... I like to watch because my best friend is in Chicago so we watch the same programmes so we can talk about it!
> 
> :hi: turtles! I didn't get chance last night to say my jaw also hit the floor when Kit posted by mistake on 7000! Funn-y stuff! I am feeling ready for Christmas we have to buy 2 bottles of wine and then we are done!
> 
> Holly how was your dinner? Everyone love it? You decide to have a drink etc etc?
> 
> Sarachka COME BACK! I miss you... You have been VERY quiet on the thread of late as has NEWBIE, where oh where for art though turtle friends?
> 
> I again, should be busier than I am but I am guilt free after all I could be pregnant at this point (still doubtful but a funny excuse to the OH)... I have my appointment later at the GUM clinic for a full sexual health test... Kind of nervous even though I know it will be ok... I guess in England atm we have the FEAR put in to us for STD's - I heard just yesterday that HIV was on the rise over here and that under 25's are the most at risk group! I am 25... Anyway that's what I am doing towards ttc this month!
> 
> I think I will see :witch: today or tomorrow, I have the :af: cramps!Click to expand...

:hi: Firstbaby

You know, I would feel uncomfortable about going for that kind of testing and I've been with OH for 17+ years! :shock:

And yes, I agree...SARACHKA..where are you?? Sorry I called you my little dung heap in response to your pet name for us of cow bag :blush: It was the best I could come up with on the spur of the moment...noone quite does an affectionate insult quite like you do :flower::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Last night when I went off to prepare for my guests I wished there was a radio version of BnB, so I could just tune in to the thread and hear all your posts as they popped up!!

Today I have a hideous thing to do- finish making a dressing gown/bath robe for my DH. I started it yesterday, but ran out of time to finish it. There's no going back, since I cut up his old tatty one for the pattern, and this morning he asked where his dressing gown was so I lamely said it was in the wash, where it's going to be until Christmas day :wacko: Oh dear I could get myself in a pickle over this unless I make a suitable replacement today...


----------



## firstbaby25

I want to :test: I don't know why in fact, I know exactly why - just been reading the :bfp: announcements... I'm VERY unsure of how I will take testing on Christmas day... I should get reliable result today no? However I have had the fmu already today!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> :happydance: This is going to be a funny catch up read, just saw the 7000th post! Poor newbie:cry::hugs: But don't worry coz it hasn't _really _brought anyone a BFP yet, so by missing it you have more chance of a BFP:winkwink:
> 
> My dinner went well- DH grumped me out a bit just before- I thought they were coming at 7.30 (ie 8 for me) and at about 6.45- LO just in bed, my hair wet from my shower, covered in flour in the kitchen, you get the picture... DH tells me he called José to tell them to come earlier, about 7, and they arrived at 7 on the dot :wacko: But it was fine, all the food got eaten, I had a couple of glasses of wine:blush: but lots of water and food and I'm probably not pregnant anyway:nope:so no guilt and all in all a lovely evening!!
> 
> Right, 2nd :coffee: and catch up read....

Oh dear...OH was almost in the doghouse :growlmad: but glad it all was lovely anyway :) Did you at least save me a doggy bag? (no pun intended)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cowbags and dungheaps :rofl: Where is sarachka, playing with that giant ragdoll of hers maybe?

My little snuggle bums is doing a poo on my lap methinks- not directly onto it of course, she has a nappy and pyjamas on


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> KIT!!!That was not big, nor clever. I think you need to have a good think about your behaviour and come back when you are ready to behave properly:haha:
> 
> :shrug:You just can't trust Librans, they're not reliable:nope:
> 
> (actually Kit it reminds me of when I teased Crunchie about her feet and then she posted a picture of her frankenfoothttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/machoire2.gif)

Ughhh! Am I to be eternally chastised for this misdemeanour? It was an honest mistake guv and I'm still sore from the thorny branch beatings :cry: I must say, I can't believe you'd compare what I did to Frankengate...that was MUCH, MUCH, MUCH worse. Crunchie had to hobble off to councelling - it's true :angelnot:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit we waited and waited for you but you didn't turn up so we ate without you. It's clear to me now where ou were, nabbing that 7000th post. So unreliable you Librans :ninja:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I want to :test: I don't know why in fact, I know exactly why - just been reading the :bfp: announcements... I'm VERY unsure of how I will take testing on Christmas day... I should get reliable result today no? However I have had the fmu already today!

Well yes lovely, you may well get a reliable result if you tested today...but wouldn't you rather wait until your fellow turtletons are testing for moral support...strength in numbers no matter what the result? Just a thought (and a sensible one at that for a change!) :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly.....firstly good morning :flower:

And of course good morning to all the cow bags and dung heaps :winkwink:

The pressure is on re the dressing gown...one of those jobs you wish you didn't start???

Also, what a lame excuse for dinner last night...you know you didn't give me directions! :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah yes well I have £ store tests (that I forgot about) and technically on Christmas I am due so I could use those as they are at least 25miu - should pick that up Christmas day... I don't like the idea of ruining christmas being the pessimist that I am I think me and perhaps the OH would be asking for trouble by doing that... I reckon i'll be just down if the first time I test properly (NOT 10DPO) is christmas day and I get a :bfn:

So I tested and got a :bfn: I do think I am out, yes, but if no :witch: I will be testing on Christmas day for fun with the turtles... I do appreciate the fact that I now have a heads up will be able to be all breezy come Christmas day when it's a stark white negative... Sigh. 

I wish she would come now so I can get to work on cycle 3 ttc!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ah yes well I have £ store tests (that I forgot about) and technically on Christmas I am due so I could use those as they are at least 25miu - should pick that up Christmas day... I don't like the idea of ruining christmas being the pessimist that I am I think me and perhaps the OH would be asking for trouble by doing that... I reckon i'll be just down if the first time I test properly (NOT 10DPO) is christmas day and I get a :bfn:
> 
> So I tested and got a :bfn: I do think I am out, yes, but if no :witch: I will be testing on Christmas day for fun with the turtles... I do appreciate the fact that I now have a heads up will be able to be all breezy come Christmas day when it's a stark white negative... Sigh.
> 
> I wish she would come now so I can get to work on cycle 3 ttc!!

Aww sorry lovey :hugs: Things can change in a couple of days though! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Splendid, FF agree with me as to when I O'd. 

My advent calender chocolates are yummy:munch:

Are you going to test Jaynie? Someone posted about us all testing really early, and sometimes I wonder if I should wait for a late AF but at the same time I know if I test early I do so with all the risks of early miscarriage in mind, and I'd rather know if I'm NOT pregnant, since I've had loads of late AF's which have simply got my hopes up for no reason :shrug:

Yeah they were talking about the under 25's and the over 50's being more prone to std's on radio 4 LW the other day, my lifeline to the UK!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ah yes well I have £ store tests (that I forgot about) and technically on Christmas I am due so I could use those as they are at least 25miu - should pick that up Christmas day... I don't like the idea of ruining christmas being the pessimist that I am I think me and perhaps the OH would be asking for trouble by doing that... I reckon i'll be just down if the first time I test properly (NOT 10DPO) is christmas day and I get a :bfn:
> 
> So I tested and got a :bfn: I do think I am out, yes, but if no :witch: I will be testing on Christmas day for fun with the turtles... I do appreciate the fact that I now have a heads up will be able to be all breezy come Christmas day when it's a stark white negative... Sigh.
> 
> I wish she would come now so I can get to work on cycle 3 ttc!!

Ah my post came too late. :hugs: Sorry for BFN today, let's hope it's just early and Christmas day changes that. But you're still spotting right? Simon Cowell doesn't like that aspect, but next month when you're temping you'll have more info to go on...In answer to your question the other day, yes I've temped religiously this month in the lead up to and certainly after O! Around and just after AF I kept forgetting though :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly.....firstly good morning :flower:
> 
> And of course good morning to all the cow bags and dung heaps :winkwink:
> 
> The pressure is on re the dressing gown...one of those jobs you wish you didn't start???
> 
> Also, what a lame excuse for dinner last night...you know you didn't give me directions! :growlmad:

Morning:flower:

Well it's a shame because you missed a lovely evening by the fire, do you speak French? 

God I regret the dressing gown. Plus LO is being really clingy! I'll probably rush into town this afternoon and buy one, but I looked at them the other day- all around 100euros, so I bought 30 euros worth of towelling instead:shrug:

PMA- I can do it! :bodyb: DRESSING GOWN PMA!


----------



## firstbaby25

Who's thermometer did you use Holly? In a way it's good because, at least I haven't wasted my money and I know I will get one soon, yeah I am with you though I dunno what to make of all the testing early etc etc, I just HAD to know... 

Yeah I am spotting and worried about it, I think as :af: doesn't start until full red flow people will laugh at me if I go to the doctors about this. Do you think? I'm just a bit confuddled with my cycle now, and it wasn't like this before ttc...

I am technically able to test tomorrow according to my ticker so if no :af: come Christmas day I will test to just know what the script is... I can still be hopeful as well as doubtful can't I?


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka COME BACK! I miss you... You have been VERY quiet on the thread of late as has NEWBIE, where oh where for art though turtle friends?

I'm here I'm here! You make me feel so loved Jaynochka. :hugs: Naughty £shop tests, what a pile of rubbish. I'll get my pink felt tip out and correct it for you. I'm sorry! 



kit_cat said:


> And yes, I agree...SARACHKA..where are you?? Sorry I called you my little dung heap in response to your pet name for us of cow bag :blush: It was the best I could come up with on the spur of the moment...noone quite does an affectionate insult quite like you do :flower::winkwink:

More Sarachka love! I'm so important! Or maybe impotent with the way this TTC gig is going :dohh: You're right, no one gives back handed compliments like moi 



HollyMonkey said:


> Cowbags and dungheaps :rofl: Where is sarachka, playing with that giant ragdoll of hers maybe?
> My little snuggle bums is doing a poo on my lap methinks- not directly onto it of course, she has a nappy and pyjamas on

Dude I wish I was playing with my rag doll, instead I'm at work booooo. Only two days to go and then TEN DAYS of freedom! OH came home at about 10pm last night in a really stinky bad mood. Not with me though so that's OK, I could just tell something was bothering him but he wasn't really going to talk about it so I just left it at that. 

What are you three lovely Turtles up to today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello Elisheva, welcome to loopy land:flower:
> I've got to go to sleep now but I look forward to more chat soon. I'm an Ital'o holic.:hugs:
> 
> Hi Holly! I meant to reply to this before. I notice you're in Paris, one of my dream cities to live in! LOL
> 
> I've been trying to persuade my DH that we really should be living in either Paris or Nice but he isn't having any of it. The fact that he can't speak French doesn't help LOL.
> 
> What are you doing there?Click to expand...

Good question. At the moment I'm procrastinating about making a dressing gown for DH but in a more general way I've been here for about 17 yrs now, teaching English but currently on maternity leave. Dh is French. 

Nice is nice, nice and warm anyway! Paris is a beautiful, inspirational city, I do love it. Where are you in Italy? One of my best friends is Italian, she lives here now but she's from Rome.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Who's thermometer did you use Holly? In a way it's good because, at least I haven't wasted my money and I know I will get one soon, yeah I am with you though I dunno what to make of all the testing early etc etc, I just HAD to know...
> 
> Yeah I am spotting and worried about it, I think as :af: doesn't start until full red flow people will laugh at me if I go to the doctors about this. Do you think? I'm just a bit confuddled with my cycle now, and it wasn't like this before ttc...
> 
> I am technically able to test tomorrow according to my ticker so if no :af: come Christmas day I will test to just know what the script is... I can still be hopeful as well as doubtful can't I?

I've stolen Hollinka's baby thermometer! Just a little Béaba one, wasn't very expensive but it's very good. I started with a digital ear one last cycle but the temps varied too much, it could be 35 in one ear and 37 in the other:wacko: So I followed Littlespy's lead and do it vaginally now, and will buy LO another thermometer from the baby shop when I next go!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka COME BACK! I miss you... You have been VERY quiet on the thread of late as has NEWBIE, where oh where for art though turtle friends?
> 
> I'm here I'm here! You make me feel so loved Jaynochka. :hugs: Naughty £shop tests, what a pile of rubbish. I'll get my pink felt tip out and correct it for you. I'm sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> And yes, I agree...SARACHKA..where are you?? Sorry I called you my little dung heap in response to your pet name for us of cow bag :blush: It was the best I could come up with on the spur of the moment...noone quite does an affectionate insult quite like you do :flower::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> More Sarachka love! I'm so important! Or maybe impotent with the way this TTC gig is going :dohh: You're right, no one gives back handed compliments like moi
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cowbags and dungheaps :rofl: Where is sarachka, playing with that giant ragdoll of hers maybe?
> My little snuggle bums is doing a poo on my lap methinks- not directly onto it of course, she has a nappy and pyjamas onClick to expand...
> 
> Dude I wish I was playing with my rag doll, instead I'm at work booooo. Only two days to go and then TEN DAYS of freedom! OH came home at about 10pm last night in a really stinky bad mood. Not with me though so that's OK, I could just tell something was bothering him but he wasn't really going to talk about it so I just left it at that.
> 
> What are you three lovely Turtles up to today?Click to expand...

Yay! You're back!! I'm working from home again...snow is up to my armpits now (ok, slight exaggerations) but too much to venture far in for sure! Must finish this report today..don't want to do it over Christmas :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Who's thermometer did you use Holly? In a way it's good because, at least I haven't wasted my money and I know I will get one soon, yeah I am with you though I dunno what to make of all the testing early etc etc, I just HAD to know...
> 
> Yeah I am spotting and worried about it, I think as :af: doesn't start until full red flow people will laugh at me if I go to the doctors about this. Do you think? I'm just a bit confuddled with my cycle now, and it wasn't like this before ttc...
> 
> I am technically able to test tomorrow according to my ticker so if no :af: come Christmas day I will test to just know what the script is... I can still be hopeful as well as doubtful can't I?

Of course you can be hopeful! (I love your "technicallys''- yesterday you _technically_ should have been busy:happydance:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Who's thermometer did you use Holly? In a way it's good because, at least I haven't wasted my money and I know I will get one soon, yeah I am with you though I dunno what to make of all the testing early etc etc, I just HAD to know...
> 
> Yeah I am spotting and worried about it, I think as :af: doesn't start until full red flow people will laugh at me if I go to the doctors about this. Do you think? I'm just a bit confuddled with my cycle now, and it wasn't like this before ttc...
> 
> I am technically able to test tomorrow according to my ticker so if no :af: come Christmas day I will test to just know what the script is... I can still be hopeful as well as doubtful can't I?
> 
> I've stolen Hollinka's baby thermometer! Just a little Béaba one, wasn't very expensive but it's very good. I started with a digital ear one last cycle but the temps varied too much, it could be 35 in one ear and 37 in the other:wacko: So I followed Littlespy's lead and do it vaginally now, and will buy LO another thermometer from the baby shop when I next go!Click to expand...

Does taking the temperature from your lady garden give more consistent results or something? Is it better than your mouth/armpit etc? Sorry...totally ignorant of all things temping :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hoorah for Sarachka's holiday soon! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif


Right, nearly 11am, dressing gown time...:argh:

Religious service on the radio, Mary didn't have all this ttc hassle, that's for sure. Nor Joseph:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Who's thermometer did you use Holly? In a way it's good because, at least I haven't wasted my money and I know I will get one soon, yeah I am with you though I dunno what to make of all the testing early etc etc, I just HAD to know...
> 
> Yeah I am spotting and worried about it, I think as :af: doesn't start until full red flow people will laugh at me if I go to the doctors about this. Do you think? I'm just a bit confuddled with my cycle now, and it wasn't like this before ttc...
> 
> I am technically able to test tomorrow according to my ticker so if no :af: come Christmas day I will test to just know what the script is... I can still be hopeful as well as doubtful can't I?
> 
> I've stolen Hollinka's baby thermometer! Just a little Béaba one, wasn't very expensive but it's very good. I started with a digital ear one last cycle but the temps varied too much, it could be 35 in one ear and 37 in the other:wacko: So I followed Littlespy's lead and do it vaginally now, and will buy LO another thermometer from the baby shop when I next go!Click to expand...
> 
> Does taking the temperature from your lady garden give more consistent results or something? Is it better than your mouth/armpit etc? Sorry...totally ignorant of all things temping :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes I think that temps from the lady garden (or from the turtle's mouth, but I don't fancy doing it up that one) are more consistent. Littlespy seemed to be an expert so I copied her:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Also I can take it secretly under the covers from the lady garden without DH noticing:blush: If I stuck a thermometer in my mouth in bed every morning he's think I was ill or a hyperchondriac, since I'd have to say every morning "just checking, I feel a little feverish"...not sure how long I could keep that one up!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha thanks! :thumbup: you guys are the best - just read that at 12dpo on the countdown to pregnancy website that 20% of 12dpo testers get false negatives so i could be one in 5 - preparing for the worst though, seeing as the odds are stacked against me! I am technically busy again today Holly! Just going to read for a bit first... Then strip the bed, buy two bottled of wine and go to my appointment! Kit. 17 years?! You deserve a medal :thumbup: I know what you mean, I am nervous but the fact that it isn't happening for me (I know i've only done 2 months) makes me want to cut time out at the other end of the line (if/when I get to 12 months ttc)... So be it with the sexual health test! 

:hi: sarachka! When are you testing? Christmas day? :yipee: for time off work! :wohoo:
Thanks i'd like for you to go :ninja: on the £ store test!!


----------



## Sarachka

I am completely symptomless this cycle. Nothing at all. No sore bbs, no cramps. 

I've got a cold coming. I can feel the tingle in the back of my mouth. Everyone in the office has it.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha thanks! :thumbup: you guys are the best - just read that at 12dpo on the countdown to pregnancy website that 20% of 12dpo testers get false negatives so i could be one in 5 - preparing for the worst though, seeing as the odds are stacked against me! I am technically busy again today Holly! Just going to read for a bit first... Then strip the bed, buy two bottled of wine and go to my appointment! Kit. 17 years?! You deserve a medal :thumbup: I know what you mean, I am nervous but the fact that it isn't happening for me (I know i've only done 2 months) makes me want to cut time out at the other end of the line (if/when I get to 12 months ttc)... So be it with the sexual health test!
> 
> :hi: sarachka! When are you testing? Christmas day? :yipee: for time off work! :wohoo:
> Thanks i'd like for you to go :ninja: on the £ store test!!

Yes, you could be in that 20%...PMA lives again in the land of Firstbaby :happydance: 2 months isn't a long time TTC as you know, so as much as I understand your pre-emptive strikes and action to aid the cause, try not to put too much pressure on yourself at this stage. It may be a while...and not because there's a problem, just because. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka - symptomless means nothing my dear...I had virtually no symptoms to speak of either. Also, your bug might cover up some of the impending symptoms, so symptom spotting might have just got a little harder :wacko: How many DPO are you again?


----------



## firstbaby25

Boooooooooooooo for colds! My OH texted me just to say he thinks he is getting one! Get some vicks first defence it has worked for me once before!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm not sure how or why, but I've managed to stay really chilled out and calm this TWW, I'm not really thinking about when to test or getting urges to pee on things.

Actually I do know why.* I honestly don't expect this to ever work.* I'll do what I need to do to get knocked up, but I just can't imagine it actually happening.* I really can't.* I never expect to see two lines when I do a HPT etc etc.*


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I'm not sure how or why, but I've managed to stay really chilled out and calm this TWW, I'm not really thinking about when to test or getting urges to pee on things.
> 
> Actually I do know why.* I honestly don't expect this to ever work.* I'll do what I need to do to get knocked up, but I just can't imagine it actually happening.* I really can't.* I never expect to see two lines when I do a HPT etc etc.*

oh please dont think like that! i was thinking that after 2 healthy pregnancies then a miscarriage we were trying for over a year with nothing and then this one month it just happened so it can and WILL happen, so keep that head up and smile it will happen :)


----------



## firstbaby25

yeah sarachka I admit i've got a cut off point but that will be ages away and even then I think I couldn't give up on it... So bearing that in mind you have to be positive like, hopeful but I have my concerns - I don't SEE it happening but then I think it will when it's meant to! Keep your head up - like we said before you have no reason to believe it won't happen and plenty of LTTC'ers get a :bfp: so it WILL happen... It could be happening now, some people don't have symptoms for ages...


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm not sure how or why, but I've managed to stay really chilled out and calm this TWW, I'm not really thinking about when to test or getting urges to pee on things.
> 
> Actually I do know why.* I honestly don't expect this to ever work.* I'll do what I need to do to get knocked up, but I just can't imagine it actually happening.* I really can't.* I never expect to see two lines when I do a HPT etc etc.*

I'll remind you of this when you are posting up pictures of your BFP for us all to squint at! :haha: 
It WILL happen for you and everyone feels just like you do when trying to get knocked up. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh yeah....it's also time for me to come good on my promise that I made a couple of months ago. I have an immaculate CBFM, complete with about 30 yummo sticks looking for a good home. Only used for one cycle by one careful wee'er. I have not a clue who would have use for this right now:shrug: (can't remember who said they'd like it at the time) as so many of you have them already.

If anyone said they wanted it, please let me know. 

Don't worry if noone needs it now...I can pop onto one of the other threads and see if anyone there could use it. I'm sure I can find it a good home. :thumbup:

Laters :flower: x

PS Obviously this is FOC :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sara: I had no symptoms till after I got my BFP! That can be a symptom in itself because if u usually have different PMS symptoms and they are not here that can be a sign.

I have a cold 2 ladies but I do not think I can take anything for it. I do not want to risk medication the 1st trimester.

The show last night was good. I must say it was not my favorite but I think it was because I was falling asleep during it. The appleseed of a baby is making me so tired LOL. Maybe he/she wasn't entertained LOL.

Ok off to work ladies to give my students their xmas gifts and see their faces light up! A lot of them gave me lists to give to santa for them lol. They asked me to mail it. I can not wait till my son/daughter writes out a list to santa!

Have a good day! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

i'll take your monitor!! Unless someone else really wants it??? I can't believe my timing :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

In fact I just re read this in case the posts got mixed up and I actually wasn't the first person to reply to your request for a good home for your cbfm! I have a tab open on ebay, for a cbfm... £75! So I could at least cover the postage... If you have paypal?? I do too you see!! If you want to sell it for profit though Kit I understand :hug: but if I get my :bfp: I pledge, in your honour, to do the same!


----------



## firstbaby25

tumbleweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> tumbleweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
> :cry:

No no, I've pushed weedy out the way!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can see light at the end of the dressing gown tunnel, I've done the nasty collar area:bunny: 

Firstbaby, Kit's cbfm is a goodun , she's PREGNANT! Mine ignored me during my O, kit's is clearly effective!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka - symptomless means nothing my dear...I had virtually no symptoms to speak of either. Also, your bug might cover up some of the impending symptoms, so symptom spotting might have just got a little harder :wacko: How many DPO are you again?

Ditto to what dpo are you dungheap?


----------



## firstbaby25

I know I do kind of want the lucky CBFM!! I want to find out if I have won the CBFM lottery - I am waiting to shower and everything!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> In fact I just re read this in case the posts got mixed up and I actually wasn't the first person to reply to your request for a good home for your cbfm! I have a tab open on ebay, for a cbfm... £75! So I could at least cover the postage... If you have paypal?? I do too you see!! If you want to sell it for profit though Kit I understand :hug: but if I get my :bfp: I pledge, in your honour, to do the same!

Sure m'dear....you can have it. I don't think I actually promised it to anyone when I originally mentioned this, so I can't see why it can't be yours :thumbup: Do you want to PM your address and I will get to sending it to your very good home? I won't need postage, it's my Christmas gift to you (although goodness knows when you'll get it with the problems the weather has caused :shrug:)

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I can see light at the end of the dressing gown tunnel, I've done the nasty collar area:bunny:
> 
> Firstbaby, Kit's cbfm is a goodun , she's PREGNANT! Mine ignored me during my O, kit's is clearly effective!!

Ooo, best not put too much pressure on my little CBFM...it might get stage fright, or worse performance anxiety :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thank you thank you thanks :dance: :happydance: :yipee: 

Well Kit... Yours comes highly recommended doesn't it?? You love it, Holly loves it - I now love it and feed it wee sticks!! 

Kit - I am so excited :) I will definately pm you my address! Don't be rushing on the ice to post it.. I can wait til after Christmas!! Oh my God!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: hi all! Quick update - temp stayed the same. :happydance: I was so afraid it would drop! 

Hope everyone is well today. Gotta go get dressed now! I'll check back in an hour when I get to work. Ta ta for now :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> :hi: hi all! Quick update - temp stayed the same. :happydance: I was so afraid it would drop!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today. Gotta go get dressed now! I'll check back in an hour when I get to work. Ta ta for now :kiss:

Excellent, Excellent *rubs hands together in vicarious temping delight*


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Thank you thank you thanks :dance: :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> Well Kit... Yours comes highly recommended doesn't it?? You love it, Holly loves it - I now love it and feed it wee sticks!!
> 
> Kit - I am so excited :) I will definately pm you my address! Don't be rushing on the ice to post it.. I can wait til after Christmas!! Oh my God!!

Ahh:hugs: May it bring you much fun and a :baby:

Christmas goodwill, love it, nice one Kit:thumbup: You have made one jayniebabe _very_ happy.I think I can forgive you for the 7000th post "accident" now....


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Newbie*:hi:, are you vaginal, anal, armpit or mouth?


----------



## Sarachka

Hollz I'm 7DPO today I *think*. I got my most positive OPK on Wednesday, which would mean Thursday ovulation, oui? It wasn't a blazing positive though.

On January 14th I have to go for a colposcopy, which is like an indepth smear test with a big pair of binoculars and a shining light up your Mary. My last smear test in June showed moderate dyskarosis (sp) so I had a colposcopy in July which showed nothing to worry about, but I have to have the 6 months check. I was really hoping to be pregnant by then. It's the gynocologist who does the procedure so I might ask her if it's having any impact on TTC not working.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *Newbie*:hi:, are you vaginal, anal, armpit or mouth?


Depends if OH is sober or drunk, when he's drunk 'every hole's a goal'.

Oh ... you mean ... temping :oops::dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Before I return to dressing gown duties;

LO and I just had a lovely lunch together, and I got very weepy seeing the things on the table I've bought for her first birthday cake, the no.1 candle and little teddy rice paper with 'joyeux anniversaire' on it. She's so grown up, she's nearly at the end of the caterpillar on her ticker. And first christmas with her too. Such an emotional wuss I am:cry:

I want to buy her a party frock for her birthday, a sickly frilly affair, _what has happened to me?_ :shrug:I used to be so tough and down to earth, now I cry at the idea of cup cakes and want party dresses:saywhat::wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Newbie*:hi:, are you vaginal, anal, armpit or mouth?
> 
> 
> Depends if OH is sober or drunk, when he's drunk 'every hole's a goal'.
> 
> Oh ... you mean ... temping :oops::dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Newbie*:hi:, are you vaginal, anal, armpit or mouth?
> 
> 
> Depends if OH is sober or drunk, when he's drunk 'every hole's a goal'.
> 
> Oh ... you mean ... temping :oops::dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: I assumed the 'armpit' option would make clear my meaning:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka what is this dyskaria? That you speak of... Always good to just ask you might get some handy info from a gyno about how to conceive in th eprocess!!

Ahhh Holly :cry: it goes so fast doesn't it?? I see your point! I would also be a blubbering mess! I also am with you it's a lovely christmassy thought isn't it... I can't believe my luck! Are they good? Do people rate them?


----------



## Elisheva009

HollyMonkey said:


> Good question. At the moment I'm procrastinating about making a dressing gown for DH but in a more general way I've been here for about 17 yrs now, teaching English but currently on maternity leave. Dh is French.
> 
> Nice is nice, nice and warm anyway! Paris is a beautiful, inspirational city, I do love it. Where are you in Italy? One of my best friends is Italian, she lives here now but she's from Rome.

I'm in Milan. I'm also an English teacher!

I also love sewing but haven't got a sewing machine here yet which is probably a good thing because I have a terrible habit of starting things and not finishing them! 

At the moment I'm building some shelves in a cupboard. I've been working on them for weeks and it isn't really a big job...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hollz I'm 7DPO today I *think*. I got my most positive OPK on Wednesday, which would mean Thursday ovulation, oui? It wasn't a blazing positive though.
> 
> On January 14th I have to go for a colposcopy, which is like an indepth smear test with a big pair of binoculars and a shining light up your Mary. My last smear test in June showed moderate dyskarosis (sp) so I had a colposcopy in July which showed nothing to worry about, but I have to have the 6 months check. I was really hoping to be pregnant by then. It's the gynocologist who does the procedure so I might ask her if it's having any impact on TTC not working.

Just googled dskarosis:blush:

That's sounds like a heap of fun, miner's lamp and all! You're only on ttc cycle 4 no? So not yet in the worry zone, but no harm in asking if there's a link


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Good question. At the moment I'm procrastinating about making a dressing gown for DH but in a more general way I've been here for about 17 yrs now, teaching English but currently on maternity leave. Dh is French.
> 
> Nice is nice, nice and warm anyway! Paris is a beautiful, inspirational city, I do love it. Where are you in Italy? One of my best friends is Italian, she lives here now but she's from Rome.
> 
> I'm in Milan. I'm also an English teacher!
> 
> I also love sewing but haven't got a sewing machine here yet which is probably a good thing because I have a terrible habit of starting things and not finishing them!
> 
> At the moment I'm building some shelves in a cupboard. I've been working on them for weeks and it isn't really a big job...Click to expand...

Cool, I passed through Milan in a car once without stopping:wacko: 

Starting things and not finishing them...arghh tell me about it! I'm da Queen of _Start and not Finish_!!
I MUST go and finish DH's dressing gown though.................

laters alligators:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Cycle 3. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Last night when I went off to prepare for my guests I wished there was a radio version of BnB, so I could just tune in to the thread and hear all your posts as they popped up!!
> 
> Today I have a hideous thing to do- finish making a dressing gown/bath robe for my DH. I started it yesterday, but ran out of time to finish it. There's no going back, since I cut up his old tatty one for the pattern, and this morning he asked where his dressing gown was so I lamely said it was in the wash, where it's going to be until Christmas day :wacko: Oh dear I could get myself in a pickle over this unless I make a suitable replacement today...

good luck with that! Loved that excuse... especially how u finished with "...until Christmas Day" :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Moll* Can u believe i fell asleep after that last post last night! :dohh: I was using my phone in bed and fell asleep, phone still in hand! :haha: Sorry i left u alone with the weeds! :hugs:

*holly* i'm glad your dinner went well. I take it no sore bbs yet is the reason u are counting yourself out at 3dpo? Lovely chart btw! :thumbup: I shall be stalking it regularly now! And i temp orally

Jaynie, i was wondering about that whole quiet thing since i've been a little chatter box lately. i thought, maybe that's reverse psychology for stfu! :shrug: :haha: Hope everything goes well with your exam today! :hugs:

And *moomin* u have been quiet! Where are u dearie?

Frankengate *kit*? :rofl::rofl: How do u come up with this stuff?? :rofl: I love it! :haha:

Crap! I just remembered! I forgot to bring my camera with me this morning! :dohh: I took pics last night but the laptop has offically died, so my plan was to upload and share pics of my christmas decor from work. :dohh: sorry girls!

*sarachka* good to see u back doll, but i want u to stay positive about the whole TTC thing. I understand where u are coming from b/c sometimes it's just hard for me to see myself with 2 lines or a baby bump, but I believe the power of thought is real and u have to stay postitive and speak the same as often as possible. if u believe it will happen, it will... with some good :sex: of course! :haha: but u get my point :flower: :hugs: remind me of your age again.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Newbie*:hi:, are you vaginal, anal, armpit or mouth?
> 
> 
> Depends if OH is sober or drunk, when he's drunk 'every hole's a goal'.
> 
> Oh ... you mean ... temping :oops::dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie I'm 28 yrs old, so is OH


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Kit!* Very sweet of you to make good on your promise! :thumbup: You've made me feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside. And it's going to a very deserving little turtle. :dust: to u Jaynie! Fx'ed crossed that it brings u as much luck as it did for Kit! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie I'm 28 yrs old, so is OH

yep, a youngin' just as I thought! I'm 29 myself. Give it some time dear, it will happen for us both :hugs: 

As I was watching _16 and Pregnant_ the other night I was thinking about how easy it seemed for those girls to get pregnant compared to me. Well their baby factories are just recently opened so i would think they are primed and ready to go. Me on the other hand, since I started having periods at the age of 12, I realized I have wasted 17 years worth of eggs! :shock: sounds awful when u think about it like that, huh? :haha: I figure my body is so used to not preparing for pregnancy that it's scrambling to get in gear after almost 2 decades with nothing to do. In my whacked out head I see alarms going off and my reproductive system say "*this is NOT a drill, i repeat, THIS IS NOT A DRILL!*" I have a vivid imagination at times :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone i dont suppose any of you would know what shoulder tip pain would feel like? iv had a sore shoulder like its strained from sleeping on one side too long for about 2 weeks i think i only thought about it today because of ectopic, im probably being silly but i dont want to risk it :/


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone i dont suppose any of you would know what shoulder tip pain would feel like? iv had a sore shoulder like its strained from sleeping on one side too long for about 2 weeks i think i only thought about it today because of ectopic, im probably being silly but i dont want to risk it :/

I sure hope that's not the case! Try switching sides tonight and see if that helps. have u had a scan yet?


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone i dont suppose any of you would know what shoulder tip pain would feel like? iv had a sore shoulder like its strained from sleeping on one side too long for about 2 weeks i think i only thought about it today because of ectopic, im probably being silly but i dont want to risk it :/
> 
> I sure hope that's not the case! Try switching sides tonight and see if that helps. have u had a scan yet?Click to expand...

No im only 4 weeks and they dont do scans in the UK until the 12th week i think i might go to doctors just incase :/ x


----------



## firstbaby25

I got my thermometer... Might take a vaginal temp tomorrow... Just a quick q do all bbt's work well with vaginal, mine only has instructions of orally, rectally or via armpit... Can I assume vaginally is ok?? Mummy April, I'm not sure - I hope not but best to check isn't it? Xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning lovely turtles... :coffee:

I am sorry I've missed you all this morning. :( The girls let me sleep in an extra 30 minutes and then I got up made breakfast and cleaned the kitchen. :wacko: Uterus still has that weird cramping/tight feeling. I had the STRANGEST dream last night. :shock: I also woke up around 0400 because I HAD to wee NOW. After I finished cleaning the kitchen and set myself down in front of lappy to catch up, my stomach decided to tell me that if I didn't eat something right now, it was going to be :sick: So... I had a biscotti. Going to have to go and make something more substantial in a minute... 

Holly, Kit, Jaynie, Sarachka, Newbie, and all other turtles. :wave: 
And I agree, where the heckandstuff is MOOMIN!!!??? 
*"Hello Moomin? Yes, hello... you have been subpoenaed by the turtle court to appear on the turtle thread within the next 12-24 hours. If you do not comply we will be forced to send our rag doll loving, back hand compliment wielding, super sparkly graphic queen Sarachka to your door for a bit of "*

Oh and Holly- I couldn't agree more about the BnB radio. That would be FAB! Of course my OH might think I've gone mad when I start talking back to the radio. :haha: 

Newbie- Let's elaborate on your math, not only is it 17 years of wasted eggys it's (assuming you ovulated EVERY month for those 17 years) that is 204 eggys. :shock: ...Perhaps I shouldn't have done that particular math... :nope:

Jaynie- Congratulations on your new to you CBFM. :thumbup:

Kit- That is such a super sweet thing to do for Jaynie. :hugs: Good Karma... balance out you stealing the 7k post. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Sorry sweets, I know NOTHING of temping but I would assume that it would be fine vaginally. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- This one's for you. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







paris.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Festive tumbleweeds...
 



Attached Files:







snowman tumbleweed.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> I got my thermometer... Might take a vaginal temp tomorrow... Just a quick q do all bbt's work well with vaginal, mine only has instructions of orally, rectally or via armpit... Can I assume vaginally is ok?? Mummy April, I'm not sure - I hope not but best to check isn't it? Xxx

jaynie IMO, it really doesn't matter where u take it, as getting the precise temp is not as important as seeing the pattern over the length of your cycle. if u are prone to sleeping with your mouth open then i would take vaginally, but mouth temps work just as fine. the point is to be consisent each day with where u take it, what time u take it, and that u have at least 3 hrs of undisturbed sleep before taking it. and remember to temp before u get up talk, walk, drink, urinate, etc. as all the factors can affect your temp. i set an alarm on my phone for 05:30 every day and sleep with it under my pillow. when it goes off i roll over, temp then go back to sleep. hope that helps!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone i dont suppose any of you would know what shoulder tip pain would feel like? iv had a sore shoulder like its strained from sleeping on one side too long for about 2 weeks i think i only thought about it today because of ectopic, im probably being silly but i dont want to risk it :/
> 
> I sure hope that's not the case! Try switching sides tonight and see if that helps. have u had a scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No im only 4 weeks and they dont do scans in the UK until the 12th week i think i might go to doctors just incase :/ xClick to expand...

I think you'd have painful cramping too no?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?

Not sure about that one Moll...? usually when i temp, my reading is rarely a reflection of how i feel. that morning that my temp dropped like a rock i woke up super hot, and was expecting to see that reflected when i temped, but it was quite the contrary. Very odd and i wish i could offer an expert charting opinion on that one. sorry doll :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?
> 
> Not sure about that one Moll...? usually when i temp, my reading is rarely a reflection of how i feel. that morning that my temp dropped like a rock i woke up super hot, and was expecting to see that reflected when i temped, but it was quite the contrary. Very odd and i wish i could offer an expert charting opinion on that one. sorry doll :shrug:Click to expand...

It's quite all right Newbie love. It was shot in the dark anyway. :winkwink: Just wondering if there was a connection.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished dressing gown.....:wohoo:

LO dinner bath bed and I'll be back....:flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?
> 
> Not sure about that one Moll...? usually when i temp, my reading is rarely a reflection of how i feel. that morning that my temp dropped like a rock i woke up super hot, and was expecting to see that reflected when i temped, but it was quite the contrary. Very odd and i wish i could offer an expert charting opinion on that one. sorry doll :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite all right Newbie love. It was shot in the dark anyway. :winkwink: Just wondering if there was a connection.Click to expand...

Now if u were temping and it was low today usually at this stage in the TWW that could signal implantation and the next step would be looking for high/super high temps to follow. the high temps mean that progesterone has kicked in, and at a higher level (to support newly implanted beanie). High progesterone = high temps :amartass:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished dressing gown.....:wohoo:
> 
> LO dinner bath bed and I'll be back....:flower:

Good for you Holly! :thumbup: pics pretty pls?


----------



## Mollykins

egg and toast...mmm


----------



## newbie_ttc

i think i may faint on Christmas morning. I am so nervous to test now!


----------



## Mollykins

Now now Newbie, no fainting. :haha: My mid- TWW, POASA wobble is gone. Thank goodness! I now have no urge to test. I could hold out until AF is due but I did promise to be a Tinsel Tinkler AND my OH wants me to test then as well. :shrug: I think if a get a positive this cycle, never mind if it's on christmas or not... I will faint with you Newbie. Or go into denial. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

that's so sweet that OH will be involved with the test! i will be sneaking in the dark after my morning temp at 05:30 like a :ninja: 

My temps are doing so well that, despite not feeling pregnant or having any symptoms, I am actually starting to entertain the possibility for the 1st time since starting this TTC journey. I think I will need to develop some coping skills if my temp stays up for the next two days and I still get a :bfn: I will be :sad1: for the 1st time i think. 

I will get over it tho, as my home is quickly filling up with _adult beverages_ in preparation for the party next weekend :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Now now Newbie, no fainting. :haha: My mid- TWW, POASA wobble is gone. Thank goodness! I now have no urge to test. I could hold out until AF is due but I did promise to be a Tinsel Tinkler AND my OH wants me to test then as well. :shrug: I think if a get a positive this cycle, never mind if it's on christmas or not... I will faint with you Newbie. Or go into denial. :haha:

what time will u be testing? If u haven't posted within 15 minutes of that, i will know u fainted!

Is it just us two, and possibly jaynie testing Saturday?


----------



## newbie_ttc

*FREEDOM!!!* half day today turtles so I am about to brave the crowds to wrap up my shopping! Lots to do before 20:00! I have to meet my friends for dinner then. Doesn't look like I will have much time to log back in today, but I will be back in the morning for sure, if not tonight.

:kiss:'s & :hugs:'s to all my :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm... well, considering that the girls are going to be up early for all the Santa-came-while-we-were-sleeping excitement... I suppose I will get up at 0600 and test, then go downstairs, make coffee, and then go wake the girls. :thumbup: Actually, I will get up at 0600, test, go downstairs, log into BnB post results, and THEN wake the girls. :haha: So... you should see a post from me around... 0615.


----------



## Mollykins

Have fun with shopping and dinner tonight Newbie! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?

Thanks for my Paris street scene picture:hugs: As for your shivers this morning..hmm:-k Could be anything but I _have_ read on symptom spotting lists of women having either hot flushes or the chills, and your other possible symptoms seem to be looking good:thumbup: 
Just for a flash today I felt pregnant, it was a pure wishfulfilment thought though!! No symptoms:nope:No sore BOOOObs:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Finished dressing gown.....:wohoo:
> 
> LO dinner bath bed and I'll be back....:flower:
> 
> Good for you Holly! :thumbup: pics pretty pls?Click to expand...

Pics will be up in a jiffy!
I love stalking charts too Newbie:happydance: Aren't the non-tempers missing out on a whole lot of fun!?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?
> 
> Thanks for my Paris street scene picture:hugs: As for your shivers this morning..hmm:-k Could be anything but I _have_ read on symptom spotting lists of women having either hot flushes or the chills, and your other possible symptoms seem to be looking good:thumbup:
> Just for a flash today I felt pregnant, it was a pure wishfulfilment thought though!! No symptoms:nope:No sore BOOOObs:growlmad:Click to expand...

Perhaps this bebe is going to be the tricky one... "no sore bubbies for you" the little bebe linda says. :haha: I remember when I was about 8 month pregnant with my second DD and I was laying on the couch and my oldest DD, who was about 18 months at the time, had fallen asleep with her head on my belly. My youngest started to wake up and push around in my belly and then kicked HARD where my oldest DD's head was. Then she did it once more and my oldest, while still sleeping, tried to push my belly away in protest, her little forehead wrinkling and everything. :haha: I remember thinking, "This is no good. They are fighting already!" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok the dressing gown...Took me ages to try to fold it up like a shop bought one, that's the best I could do:shrug: I don't think they'll be giving me the job in Benetton in a hurry:nope:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









019.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Fabulous job Hollz!! Beautious for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And here are the _nearly_ finished piggies...The piggy in the middlelaugh2:) still needs his knitted lemon coloured scarf, they all need their tools, and they all need their hand and leg strings put on...
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1









011.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1









014.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Such smart looking piggies! Nicely done Holly! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And monkey with her Hungry Caterpillar plate that has Kit's ticker round the edge!!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly you ARE very talented! They are really good, my OH would appreciate such a gift...


----------



## firstbaby25

I could eat her! But I won't... Such a cheeky monkey...


----------



## Mollykins

J'aime l'expression sur son visage! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Je pensais... je suis autorisé à avoir une boisson alcoolisée le matin de Noël si j'obtiens un :bfn: ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> J'aime l'expression sur son visage! :haha:

Oui c'est trop mignon! Elle est adorable mon petit singe:baby: Cheeky monkey!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtle girls :hi:

Holly: I :hissy: BnB radio!!! i NEED it!!!! And DH's gown is brilliant! You are VERY talented

Sarachka: EVERY HOLE'S A GOAL????? I :rofl: so hard I had to tell DH what it was

Molly: I'm sorry but your maths is all screwed up and I will faint on xmas morning if you don't get a bfp

Jaynie: lucky lucky you!!! We will expect daily wee stick updates

I had my Brazilian today and it looks BEAUTIFUL! But I had a minor freakout; I had to take Godric with me so I could feed him and I was off to check on him and she says "better stay away - I don't think the formaldehyde fumes would be good for him"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She didn't say anything about formaldehyde before it was on myhead!
I've been reading and it's minimal but still...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thank you thank you thanks :dance: :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> Well Kit... Yours comes highly recommended doesn't it?? You love it, Holly loves it - I now love it and feed it wee sticks!!
> 
> Kit - I am so excited :) I will definately pm you my address! Don't be rushing on the ice to post it.. I can wait til after Christmas!! Oh my God!!

You're so welcome...glad I made you smile :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Je pensais... je suis autorisé à avoir une boisson alcoolisée le matin de Noël si j'obtiens un :bfn: ?

Bah! Evidement Mollékins ma chérie! Plusieurs meme! :drunk:


----------



## Mollykins

But Trin, I am only 11 dpo Christmas morning and getting a false :bfn: is possible, so maybe you should save your fainting for when AF flies in?? :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly those are AWESOME! you seriously need to sell on etsy!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Je pensais... je suis autorisé à avoir une boisson alcoolisée le matin de Noël si j'obtiens un :bfn: ?
> 
> Bah! Evidement Mollékins ma chérie! Plusieurs meme! :drunk:Click to expand...

Peut-être qu'un seul... ou deux mimosas. :blush: :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone i dont suppose any of you would know what shoulder tip pain would feel like? iv had a sore shoulder like its strained from sleeping on one side too long for about 2 weeks i think i only thought about it today because of ectopic, im probably being silly but i dont want to risk it :/
> 
> I sure hope that's not the case! Try switching sides tonight and see if that helps. have u had a scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No im only 4 weeks and they dont do scans in the UK until the 12th week i think i might go to doctors just incase :/ xClick to expand...

Oh no mummyApril...I hope I didn't put symptoms in your head :nope: Are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Je pensais... je suis autorisé à avoir une boisson alcoolisée le matin de Noël si j'obtiens un :bfn: ?
> 
> Bah! Evidement Mollékins ma chérie! Plusieurs meme! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un seul... ou deux mimosas. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...

Oui tu as raison, si tu est que 11dpo, faut rester prudente...il y a toujours le risque d'un faux negatif...


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Je pensais... je suis autorisé à avoir une boisson alcoolisée le matin de Noël si j'obtiens un :bfn: ?
> 
> Bah! Evidement Mollékins ma chérie! Plusieurs meme! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un seul... ou deux mimosas. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oui tu as raison, si tu est que 11dpo, faut rester prudente...il y a toujours le risque d'un faux negatif...Click to expand...

Peut-être qu'un petit flûte de champagne et jus d'orange?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I am feeling rather crampy... it's uncomfortable, I'm feeling a bit squirmy because of it. And just now I went to the :loo: and decided to do a check before I used the toilet and I am WET. :shock: Normal?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?

Hmmmmmm.....don't flip out with me here but I have been absolutely FREEZING ever since early DPO!! You might remember I went for a "too hot" bath before I had my BFP and felt all dizzy when I got out? Well, I only went for that bath because I was sooooo cold and it wasn't even cold over here at that time!! I am still cold constantly which is not really like me......you thinking what I'm thinking? :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Je pensais... je suis autorisé à avoir une boisson alcoolisée le matin de Noël si j'obtiens un :bfn: ?
> 
> Bah! Evidement Mollékins ma chérie! Plusieurs meme! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un seul... ou deux mimosas. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oui tu as raison, si tu est que 11dpo, faut rester prudente...il y a toujours le risque d'un faux negatif...Click to expand...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un petit flûte de champagne et jus d'orange?? :haha:Click to expand...

:saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly those are AWESOME! you seriously need to sell on etsy!!

Thanks:hugs: I'd like to sell but I'd have to be making stuff full time, just the stuff for my friends and family takes all my non-mummying time! I dream of having a kind of open drop-in studio/shop, so I can be busy making all day, and if someone wants to buy or order something they can but I don't have to do the saleswoman bit! If I win the lottery I'll buy the little hut at the end of our drive, it's currently an Estate Agent for luxury houses, it would be much better as a puppet workshop and theatre:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....don't flip out with me here but I have been absolutely FREEZING ever since early DPO!! You might remember I went for a "too hot" bath before I had my BFP and felt all dizzy when I got out? Well, I only went for that bath because I was sooooo cold and it wasn't even cold over here at that time!! I am still cold constantly which is not really like me......you thinking what I'm thinking? :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm thinking that your thinking crazy talk. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?
> 
> Thanks for my Paris street scene picture:hugs: As for your shivers this morning..hmm:-k Could be anything but I _have_ read on symptom spotting lists of women having either hot flushes or the chills, and your other possible symptoms seem to be looking good:thumbup:
> Just for a flash today I felt pregnant, it was a pure wishfulfilment thought though!! No symptoms:nope:No sore BOOOObs:growlmad:Click to expand...

Do you know.....I can barely imagine the incredulity on your face if you get your BFP minus sore BBS!!! What a moment THAT would be! It would be a sight to see....I hope to "virtually" see it sometime soon :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Je pensais... je suis autorisé à avoir une boisson alcoolisée le matin de Noël si j'obtiens un :bfn: ?
> 
> Bah! Evidement Mollékins ma chérie! Plusieurs meme! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un seul... ou deux mimosas. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oui tu as raison, si tu est que 11dpo, faut rester prudente...il y a toujours le risque d'un faux negatif...Click to expand...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un petit flûte de champagne et jus d'orange?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

We were discussing the possibilities of me getting a false negative on Christmas day since I will only be 11 dpo and whether or not I should be allowed to have a mimosa or two. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?
> 
> Thanks for my Paris street scene picture:hugs: As for your shivers this morning..hmm:-k Could be anything but I _have_ read on symptom spotting lists of women having either hot flushes or the chills, and your other possible symptoms seem to be looking good:thumbup:
> Just for a flash today I felt pregnant, it was a pure wishfulfilment thought though!! No symptoms:nope:No sore BOOOObs:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know.....I can barely imagine the incredulity on your face if you get your BFP minus sore BBS!!! What a moment THAT would be! It would be a sight to see....I hope to "virtually" see it sometime soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Someone should be there to snap a picture! :rofl: Could you imagine if we had the BnB radio????? All we would hear from her is an extended silence followed by a thud as she faints to the floor! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Je pensais... je suis autorisé à avoir une boisson alcoolisée le matin de Noël si j'obtiens un :bfn: ?
> 
> Bah! Evidement Mollékins ma chérie! Plusieurs meme! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un seul... ou deux mimosas. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oui tu as raison, si tu est que 11dpo, faut rester prudente...il y a toujours le risque d'un faux negatif...Click to expand...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un petit flûte de champagne et jus d'orange?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

Bonsoir Kithttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gif


----------



## Mollykins

By the way Kit- I love the "say wha?" smiley. Makes me giggle every time. I think it's because the eyebrow is raised and I can't do that and every time someone does, I laugh. Hmm... I guess you now know a random Molly-fact. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?
> 
> Thanks for my Paris street scene picture:hugs: As for your shivers this morning..hmm:-k Could be anything but I _have_ read on symptom spotting lists of women having either hot flushes or the chills, and your other possible symptoms seem to be looking good:thumbup:
> Just for a flash today I felt pregnant, it was a pure wishfulfilment thought though!! No symptoms:nope:No sore BOOOObs:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know.....I can barely imagine the incredulity on your face if you get your BFP minus sore BBS!!! What a moment THAT would be! It would be a sight to see....I hope to "virtually" see it sometime soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should be there to snap a picture! :rofl: Could you imagine if we had the BnB radio????? All we would hear from her is an extended silence followed by a thud as she faints to the floor! :haha:Click to expand...

I will eat my hat if I get a BFP with no sore boobs. Promise. And I'll film me eating it and post the film on the thread


----------



## kit_cat

Holly....your talent is quite enviable. I would absolutely love to have just a smidge of it :thumbup: Your dressing gown, piggies and of course cheeky monkey are all a work of bloomin' art! I love Holly's expression in that pic...how do you get all these fantastic expressions captured so well?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't raise my eyebrows one at a time either Molly. My mum can wiggle her ears.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh but I can touch the tip of my nose with my tongue:smug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also... I have a question for you turtles... especially you temping turtles. When I woke up this morning at 0400 to wee, before I even stepped out of bed, I had the chills. Which is odd because I haven't been cold while in bed at all this winter season. I suppose it helps that we have microfleece sheets but anyway... does it mean anything that I was cold? Or was it just a fluke?
> 
> Thanks for my Paris street scene picture:hugs: As for your shivers this morning..hmm:-k Could be anything but I _have_ read on symptom spotting lists of women having either hot flushes or the chills, and your other possible symptoms seem to be looking good:thumbup:
> Just for a flash today I felt pregnant, it was a pure wishfulfilment thought though!! No symptoms:nope:No sore BOOOObs:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know.....I can barely imagine the incredulity on your face if you get your BFP minus sore BBS!!! What a moment THAT would be! It would be a sight to see....I hope to "virtually" see it sometime soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should be there to snap a picture! :rofl: Could you imagine if we had the BnB radio????? All we would hear from her is an extended silence followed by a thud as she faints to the floor! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will eat my hat if I get a BFP with no sore boobs. Promise. And I'll film me eating it and post the film on the threadClick to expand...

DEAL!!!

And it needs to be a proper woolly winter hat, with tassels and pompoms...none of these easily chomped berets :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh but I can touch the tip of my nose with my tongue:smug:

Me too, me too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey TrinityMom :hi:

How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh but I can touch the tip of my nose with my tongue:smug:
> 
> Me too, me too!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow you must be family- I don't know anyone else who can except my aunt! We have Frankentongues Kit:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to give OH his finished christmas card tonight. I hope he likes it but in a strange way I think it's going to make him feeling guilty that he hasn't gone to such trouble. I hope not, but I know he can be like that sometimes.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh well it was worth a try me phoning Trinitymom to try and beg you to let me have Sir Godric:shrug:

The Brazilian sounds enviable, I must go to the hairdressers sometime myself for a trim


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I am feeling rather crampy... it's uncomfortable, I'm feeling a bit squirmy because of it. And just now I went to the :loo: and decided to do a check before I used the toilet and I am WET. :shock: Normal?

Um...have you read what your ticker says today? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to give OH his finished christmas card tonight. I hope he likes it but in a strange way I think it's going to make him feeling guilty that he hasn't gone to such trouble. I hope not, but I know he can be like that sometimes.

At least that way he'll still have a day to arrange something romantic for you if he hasn't already!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone i dont suppose any of you would know what shoulder tip pain would feel like? iv had a sore shoulder like its strained from sleeping on one side too long for about 2 weeks i think i only thought about it today because of ectopic, im probably being silly but i dont want to risk it :/
> 
> I sure hope that's not the case! Try switching sides tonight and see if that helps. have u had a scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No im only 4 weeks and they dont do scans in the UK until the 12th week i think i might go to doctors just incase :/ xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no mummyApril...I hope I didn't put symptoms in your head :nope: Are you ok? :hugs:Click to expand...

no you didnt lol. I was just walking up the stairs and stretched my arm up the rail and thought oh god what about my shoulder, and thats how i got into a panic because i couldnt remember how long i had had the pain for whether it was before implantation or after, im a nightmare but i think im ok, but will go to doctors after christmas (they told me to ring an ambulance, i thought best not to) just to be on safe side. But thankyou for your email, im my own worse enemy lol x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling rather crampy... it's uncomfortable, I'm feeling a bit squirmy because of it. And just now I went to the :loo: and decided to do a check before I used the toilet and I am WET. :shock: Normal?
> 
> Um...have you read what your ticker says today? :haha:Click to expand...

Oh! :blush: So I suppose it is normal. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hey TrinityMom :hi:
> 
> How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:

No pics today - been running around too much. But he did try flap his wings a bit...too sweet! Didn't get him anywhere but he tried. He's turning into a bit of a piggy. He really likes his milk and he drank a bit too much and then vomited. Never thought I'd ever hold a vomiting bat!!

Holly & Molly, I can't raise one eyebrow either. The sad thing is that to me it feels like I am but I'm just doing a flappy half-raising of both brows. DH has a rubber face and can raise each brow, wiggle them and wiggle his ears


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey TrinityMom :hi:
> 
> How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:
> 
> No pics today - been running around too much. But he did try flap his wings a bit...too sweet! Didn't get him anywhere but he tried. He's turning into a bit of a piggy. He really likes his milk and he drank a bit too much and then vomited. Never thought I'd ever hold a vomiting bat!!
> 
> Holly & Molly, I can't raise one eyebrow either. The sad thing is that to me it feels like I am but I'm just doing a flappy half-raising of both brows. DH has a rubber face and can raise each brow, wiggle them and wiggle his earsClick to expand...

:haha: Rubber face! :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey TrinityMom :hi:
> 
> How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:
> 
> No pics today - been running around too much. But he did try flap his wings a bit...too sweet! Didn't get him anywhere but he tried. He's turning into a bit of a piggy. He really likes his milk and he drank a bit too much and then vomited. Never thought I'd ever hold a vomiting bat!!
> 
> Holly & Molly, I can't raise one eyebrow either. The sad thing is that to me it feels like I am but I'm just doing a flappy half-raising of both brows. DH has a rubber face and can raise each brow, wiggle them and wiggle his earsClick to expand...

did anyone else sit there trying to wiggle their ears or is it just me? lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey TrinityMom :hi:
> 
> How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:
> 
> No pics today - been running around too much. But he did try flap his wings a bit...too sweet! Didn't get him anywhere but he tried. He's turning into a bit of a piggy. He really likes his milk and he drank a bit too much and then vomited. Never thought I'd ever hold a vomiting bat!!
> 
> Holly & Molly, I can't raise one eyebrow either. The sad thing is that to me it feels like I am but I'm just doing a flappy half-raising of both brows. DH has a rubber face and can raise each brow, wiggle them and wiggle his earsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone else sit there trying to wiggle their ears or is it just me? lolClick to expand...

I did!:tease: And I tried to raise my eyebrows!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey TrinityMom :hi:
> 
> How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:
> 
> No pics today - been running around too much. But he did try flap his wings a bit...too sweet! Didn't get him anywhere but he tried. He's turning into a bit of a piggy. He really likes his milk and he drank a bit too much and then vomited. Never thought I'd ever hold a vomiting bat!!
> 
> Holly & Molly, I can't raise one eyebrow either. The sad thing is that to me it feels like I am but I'm just doing a flappy half-raising of both brows. DH has a rubber face and can raise each brow, wiggle them and wiggle his earsClick to expand...
> 
> did anyone else sit there trying to wiggle their ears or is it just me? lolClick to expand...

:rofl:...I was too, and eyebrows etc....think OH glanced at me while I was pulling faces at the laptop and just shook his head and went back to the TV! he didn't even ask...that says it all :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey TrinityMom :hi:
> 
> How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:
> 
> No pics today - been running around too much. But he did try flap his wings a bit...too sweet! Didn't get him anywhere but he tried. He's turning into a bit of a piggy. He really likes his milk and he drank a bit too much and then vomited. Never thought I'd ever hold a vomiting bat!!
> 
> Holly & Molly, I can't raise one eyebrow either. The sad thing is that to me it feels like I am but I'm just doing a flappy half-raising of both brows. DH has a rubber face and can raise each brow, wiggle them and wiggle his earsClick to expand...

Awww, poor Sir G.....bet you never banked on burping a bat for Christmas? That was almost some lovely alliteration :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Green lentils, runner beans, bacon, tomato and roquette salad here I come...:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey TrinityMom :hi:
> 
> How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:
> 
> No pics today - been running around too much. But he did try flap his wings a bit...too sweet! Didn't get him anywhere but he tried. He's turning into a bit of a piggy. He really likes his milk and he drank a bit too much and then vomited. Never thought I'd ever hold a vomiting bat!!
> 
> Holly & Molly, I can't raise one eyebrow either. The sad thing is that to me it feels like I am but I'm just doing a flappy half-raising of both brows. DH has a rubber face and can raise each brow, wiggle them and wiggle his earsClick to expand...
> 
> Awww, poor Sir G.....bet you never banked on burping a bat for Christmas? That was almost some lovely alliteration :)Click to expand...

Yes- she'd have to burp the bat on her birthday, rather than at Christmas


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey TrinityMom :hi:
> 
> How are you and how is Sir Godric the Burtle today? Any more pics pretty please? :flower:
> 
> No pics today - been running around too much. But he did try flap his wings a bit...too sweet! Didn't get him anywhere but he tried. He's turning into a bit of a piggy. He really likes his milk and he drank a bit too much and then vomited. Never thought I'd ever hold a vomiting bat!!
> 
> Holly & Molly, I can't raise one eyebrow either. The sad thing is that to me it feels like I am but I'm just doing a flappy half-raising of both brows. DH has a rubber face and can raise each brow, wiggle them and wiggle his earsClick to expand...
> 
> Awww, poor Sir G.....bet you never banked on burping a bat for Christmas? That was almost some lovely alliteration :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- she'd have to burp the bat on her birthday, rather than at ChristmasClick to expand...

...or even _bank_ on burping the bat on her birthday :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I think my OH can come home now...


----------



## kit_cat

I'm not following Moll? Expand please?:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm just thinking that I want my OH to come home.


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh, hope you're ok and it's just some cuddly/whatever that leads to time you need :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

My youngest is trying to teach Alice to race... She says, "Alice, no! Stay there! Okay, now ready....steady...HEY! Allliiiiiccceee. ....Mom-mmeee! She won't race for me!" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My youngest is trying to teach Alice to race... She says, "Alice, no! Stay there! Okay, now ready....steady...HEY! Allliiiiiccceee. ....Mom-mmeee! She won't race for me!" :haha:

:haha: she can but try I suppose!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm off to finish a blanket. :wave:


----------



## TrinityMom

I just spent 30 min :rofl: at damnyouautocorrect.com and now I am off to feed and burp my bonny bat boy and go to bed

Night!


----------



## firstbaby25

:bye: molly... Good luck with the blankets...

I have been doing funny things with my face and ears :rofl: that's funny!

Merry Christmas eve eve ladies :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin and Sir G :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

:bye: trinity mom :) good luck with the burtle's bottle and burp at bedtime :thumbup: 

:sleep: well


----------



## Sarachka

Ive felt nauseous since 5pm which is probably due to the burger I had in O'Neils at lunch time. Such a naughty girl. Where is my OH?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm off to finish a blanket. :wave:

Hooray!! You shall prevail :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Night night trinitymom xx


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo, nausea Sarachka!! Good symptom....since 5pm as well.....that's a bit long to be feeling sick cos of a burger???


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Oooo, nausea Sarachka!! Good symptom....since 5pm as well.....that's a bit long to be feeling sick cos of a burger???

tWas a BIG burger consumed at 1230. Am just starting to feel a tiny bit hungry now. Am defo coming down with a cold


----------



## kit_cat

It must have been a gargantuan burger....or even a Frankenburger!!! Still don't think you'd be feeling the effects of it all this time later. It must be your bug..oooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrr??????? Now what else causes nausea in the 2WW???? Hmmmmmm :winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bleck I feel awful but it's on its way out now :wohoo: wrApped some presents my mum asked me to and now on the sofa with what feels like the beginning of a headache :( thinking of making something to eat as I'm starving :shrug: sausage and chips maybe


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Bleck I feel awful but it's on its way out now :wohoo: wrApped some presents my mum asked me to and now on the sofa with what feels like the beginning of a headache :( thinking of making something to eat as I'm starving :shrug: sausage and chips maybe

Awww ginge...sorry you still feel rubbish...hopefully you can sleep off the rest and be great for Christmas day! Take it easy m'dear :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> In fact I just re read this in case the posts got mixed up and I actually wasn't the first person to reply to your request for a good home for your cbfm! I have a tab open on ebay, for a cbfm... £75! So I could at least cover the postage... If you have paypal?? I do too you see!! If you want to sell it for profit though Kit I understand :hug: but if I get my :bfp: I pledge, in your honour, to do the same!
> 
> Sure m'dear....you can have it. I don't think I actually promised it to anyone when I originally mentioned this, so I can't see why it can't be yours :thumbup: Do you want to PM your address and I will get to sending it to your very good home? I won't need postage, it's my Christmas gift to you (although goodness knows when you'll get it with the problems the weather has caused :shrug:)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

oh that is the bestest present i bet jaynie will get thats so sweet Kit a real kind and nice ttc buddy pressie made me feel all christmassey:blush:

well ladies have been trying to catch up all evening but in between wrapping presents and have given up now:blush:,,,,,,,,,,,,so have i missed anything exciting??

Im just camping on the sofa again to night as have a wretched dry throaty cough which makes me wanna chuck up i cough that much and DF cant get any sleep,so i figured i am best on my own :cry:as he gets up at 4am for work :thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Turtle :friends: :hi:!

So sorry I've been so quiet lately! Been doing the family rounds for Xmas! Gotta do these things eh? :haha:

How have u all been? 

I've worked out that I should be O'ing about the 30th of Dec! So lots of New Years eve (and before) bd'ing!! :winkwink: 
What's the saying... Start the New Year off with a bang? :haha::winkwink:

I should be around tomorrow on my lunch break but won't be on for a while after as I'm going to my dads in the afternoon after I finish work and I'm off for a curry in the evening! Cor this Xmas lark in arf a busy one innit?! :haha: 

Will defo be on at some point tomorrow to wish all my Turtles a happy Xmas! :flower:

Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

does anyone know how misszoie is?

and want2bamum? any progress?


----------



## new mummy2010

um think this is tumble weed ...................

off to get some zzzzzzzzzzzz's for me and the blueberry 

may catch up briefly before work night ladies


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry newmummy...flamin' tumbleweed :(

I was wondering myself about the ladies....anybody heard from either?

Goodnight newmummy...get some quality zzzzzz's for you and your little blueberry :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Moomin!

You are a busy little bee aren't you? Hope you manage to stop by so we get to wish you a merry Christmas! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> In fact I just re read this in case the posts got mixed up and I actually wasn't the first person to reply to your request for a good home for your cbfm! I have a tab open on ebay, for a cbfm... £75! So I could at least cover the postage... If you have paypal?? I do too you see!! If you want to sell it for profit though Kit I understand :hug: but if I get my :bfp: I pledge, in your honour, to do the same!
> 
> Sure m'dear....you can have it. I don't think I actually promised it to anyone when I originally mentioned this, so I can't see why it can't be yours :thumbup: Do you want to PM your address and I will get to sending it to your very good home? I won't need postage, it's my Christmas gift to you (although goodness knows when you'll get it with the problems the weather has caused :shrug:)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh that is the bestest present i bet jaynie will get thats so sweet Kit a real kind and nice ttc buddy pressie made me feel all christmassey:blush:
> 
> well ladies have been trying to catch up all evening but in between wrapping presents and have given up now:blush:,,,,,,,,,,,,so have i missed anything exciting??
> 
> Im just camping on the sofa again to night as have a wretched dry throaty cough which makes me wanna chuck up i cough that much and DF cant get any sleep,so i figured i am best on my own :cry:as he gets up at 4am for work :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ha ha that's like me! During dinner I suddenly panicked when I realised it's Christmas eve tomorrow, so rushed off to wrap more presents, didn't finish though either:blush: I'm now in bed with my web book and herbal tea- clearly not my fertile period!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> um think this is tumble weed ...................
> 
> off to get some zzzzzzzzzzzz's for me and the blueberry
> 
> may catch up briefly before work night ladies

Aw that's a shame, just missed you, ships in the night:boat:
Sleep tight:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Moominboobs!:flower: Say hi to your folks from me won't you! Ho Ho Ho


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Tumblyweed, how ya doin'?:thumbup: Don't you ever get bored just rolling around on your own like that? Come have :coffee: and :munch: with me, and we can enjoy the silence together:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do I smell?:cry:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo my lovelies :flower:, hope you all are well and excited about christmast POAS :thumbup:. Nothing to report from me.
... only a new ticker 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I'll just go to sleep then. :nope:Goodnight my :friends: even if you do all hate me


----------



## emandi

Holly!!! What are you talking about??? :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Helloooo my lovelies :flower:, hope you all are well and excited about christmast POAS :thumbup:. Nothing to report from me.
> ... only a new ticker
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ooooo Hello Emandi:wave::bunny:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo my lovely :hi:.


----------



## Mollykins

Pfft! Holly! For shame woman! We absolutely ADORE you and you know it! :hugs: I jumped on just in time to give you a scolding and a hug... how good am I?? :haha: I have finished the blanket, wrapped it up, cleaned the living room, ran some laundry, had a bite since I was STARVING, and now I am here- checking in before I am off and running AGAIN! :haha: No more crazy talk from you Hollz and Moomin! Glad you are alive my dear! :hugs: Caio!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Do I smell?:cry:

A little :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a very snazzy blinkie you have Emandi:thumbup: Holly Anna is nearly at the end of her caterpillar ticker, I'll have to get a new one- it will be a "child" one and not a baby one next! I don't envy you being on day one of cycle, but the ticker's very pretty!


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: emandi :hi: Molly :hi: smelly...I mean Holly :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do I smell?:cry:
> 
> A little :winkwink:Click to expand...

At least you're honest. Ish. Not when it comes to post nabbing


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :hi: emandi :hi: Molly :hi: smelly...I mean Holly :haha:

What with cowpats and dungheaps and smellymonkeys we must stink on this thread


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do I smell?:cry:
> 
> A little :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you're honest. Ish. Not when it comes to post nabbingClick to expand...

:shock: ... I think she has you there Kit! :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do I smell?:cry:
> 
> A little :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you're honest. Ish. Not when it comes to post nabbingClick to expand...

:blush:I think you'll find I honestly did nab the 7000 post....what's not honest about that? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Well I know that I certainly do NOT smell like poo from any animal... [-(


----------



## kit_cat

**flares giant nostrils very wide and breathes in deeply**

You sure Molly?? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> That's a very snazzy blinkie you have Emandi:thumbup: Holly Anna is nearly at the end of her caterpillar ticker, I'll have to get a new one- it will be a "child" one and not a baby one next! I don't envy you being on day one of cycle, but the ticker's very pretty!

Oh yes, your Holly will not be your baby anymore ... she will be your toddler :happydance::thumbup:. 
I'm not enjoying CD1 either (my LP was only 9-10 days again :sad1:).

Hellooo Kit, hellooo Molly


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Pfft! Holly! For shame woman! We absolutely ADORE you and you know it! :hugs: I jumped on just in time to give you a scolding and a hug... how good am I?? :haha: I have finished the blanket, wrapped it up, cleaned the living room, ran some laundry, had a bite since I was STARVING, and now I am here- checking in before I am off and running AGAIN! :haha: No more crazy talk from you Hollz and Moomin! Glad you are alive my dear! :hugs: Caio!

Merci:hugs:
Bravo for blanket completion and housework :thumbup: I just wrapped up DH's dressing gown-there's a burden off my mind! I'd like to relax tomorrow and just do some cross stitch:jo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Pfft! Holly! For shame woman! We absolutely ADORE you and you know it! :hugs: I jumped on just in time to give you a scolding and a hug... how good am I?? :haha: I have finished the blanket, wrapped it up, cleaned the living room, ran some laundry, had a bite since I was STARVING, and now I am here- checking in before I am off and running AGAIN! :haha: No more crazy talk from you Hollz and Moomin! Glad you are alive my dear! :hugs: Caio!
> 
> Merci:hugs:
> Bravo for blanket completion and housework :thumbup: I just wrapped up DH's dressing gown-there's a burden off my mind! I'd like to relax tomorrow and just do some cross stitchClick to expand...

I think you jolly well should do that then....you deserve a wee break and to enjoy your Chrimbo eve :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do I smell?:cry:
> 
> A little :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you're honest. Ish. Not when it comes to post nabbingClick to expand...
> 
> :blush:I think you'll find I honestly did nab the 7000 post....what's not honest about that? :shrug:Click to expand...

Theft is never honest Kit, don't try to :blush: and :shrug: your way out of it

:tease:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> **flares giant nostrils very wide and breathes in deeply**
> 
> You sure Molly?? :shrug::winkwink:

I might smell A LITTLE TEESY bit... but I've been rushing and cleaning and folding and... hey- you are too far away to smell me! I go back to maintaining my un-stinky claim. :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Emandi!! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do I smell?:cry:
> 
> A little :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you're honest. Ish. Not when it comes to post nabbingClick to expand...
> 
> :blush:I think you'll find I honestly did nab the 7000 post....what's not honest about that? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Theft is never honest Kit, don't try to :blush: and :shrug: your way out of it
> 
> :tease:Click to expand...

:cry: **goes back to thorny branch beating and self loathing** :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't believe I'm going to _be_ Father Christmas tomorrow night:happydance: I used to marvel at the skill of my parents, how I was never woken by them putting my stocking full of pressies in my room. And now it is I who must perform this extraordinary task :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

No beating or self loathing. tsk tsk. What would your plum think? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't believe I'm going to _be_ Father Christmas tomorrow night:happydance: I used to marvel at the skill of my parents, how I was never woken by them putting my stocking full of pressies in my room. And now it is I who must perform this extraordinary task :dance:

This must be such a special time for you, OH and LO....to see her beautiful wee face light up will be a treat. I know she's still little but she'll react to all your hard work and excitement :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do I smell?:cry:
> 
> A little :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you're honest. Ish. Not when it comes to post nabbingClick to expand...
> 
> :blush:I think you'll find I honestly did nab the 7000 post....what's not honest about that? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Theft is never honest Kit, don't try to :blush: and :shrug: your way out of it
> 
> :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: **goes back to thorny branch beating and self loathing** :cry:Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/moqueur-rigole-94.gif Poor Kit:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i can smell doughnuts but i dont have any :( thats not fair lol


----------



## Mollykins

Kit speaks the truth... little Miss Holly Anna will be SO excited. You will love it more than she will! :hugs2: My girls love to leave the cookies, milk, and carrots out ... OH! I need to buy carrots!!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i can smell doughnuts but i dont have any :( thats not fair lol

I'm sorry, I giggled a bit on that one. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i can smell doughnuts but i dont have any :( thats not fair lol

Molly....are you making doughnuts again and wafting them over near mummyApril????? Stop this at once!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i can smell doughnuts but i dont have any :( thats not fair lol
> 
> Molly....are you making doughnuts again and wafting them over near mummyApril????? Stop this at once!Click to expand...

:shock: I wasn't I swears! ... I have cookies! Muahahaha! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i can smell doughnuts but i dont have any :( thats not fair lol
> 
> I'm sorry, I giggled a bit on that one. :hugs:Click to expand...




kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i can smell doughnuts but i dont have any :( thats not fair lol
> 
> Molly....are you making doughnuts again and wafting them over near mummyApril????? Stop this at once!Click to expand...

so did my OH lol, molly you make doughnuts?! i need to learn how to do that lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I'd better not tease you too much Kit since you _are_ pregnant- when I was preggars I got quite sensitive about silly things, so I'd better be careful not to upset your hormone drenched mind!

I know, LO will love all the excitement and the wrapping paper and the general hoo hah. I'm hugely excited, hope I'll be able to sleep tomorrow night:happydance: Must create some space on my camera memory card...I'll be needing it!!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i can smell doughnuts but i dont have any :( thats not fair lol
> 
> I'm sorry, I giggled a bit on that one. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i can smell doughnuts but i dont have any :( thats not fair lolClick to expand...
> 
> Molly....are you making doughnuts again and wafting them over near mummyApril????? Stop this at once!Click to expand...
> 
> so did my OH lol, molly you make doughnuts?! i need to learn how to do that lol xClick to expand...

Desserts are my specialty I'm afraid... :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Do you know Holly...I took a leaf out of your book on the camera front i.e. bought a joint Christmas pressie for me and OH from Santa of a brand spanking new camera...quite a good one I think. In preparation for many photograph opportunities in the not too distant :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I have to make like a tree......and leave :winkwink:

I'm up extra early tomorrow...must be at Marks and Spencers at 6am to get the turkey et al....really can't wait for trolley wars :nope:

Night night lovely turtletons :hugs: See you Christmas eve :happydance: *getting excited**


----------



## Crunchie

Turtles ... I have neglected you ! Forgive me ???

Moomin ... We will
Be o'ing at the same time.... Let's get bfp's together xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

That'll be me, I smell of donuts. Kit said so:^o Donuts and fresh flowers, that's what she said I smell of.

I'm approaching the zzzzzzz's I think, gone 11.30pm here...Father Christmas needs her beauty sleep. Goodnight all, have a lovely time with last minute Christmas preparations:flower:

:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> That'll be me, I smell of donuts. Kit said so:^o Donuts and fresh flowers, that's what she said I smell of.
> 
> I'm approaching the zzzzzzz's I think, gone 11.30pm here...Father Christmas needs her beauty sleep. Goodnight all, have a lovely time with last minute Christmas preparations:flower:
> 
> :sleep:

Ooooo, UNTRUTHS Ms HollyMonkey!!!!!

Night night santa :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo hello crunchie,:hugs: or rather goodbye, since I'm off to sleepybyes now! I'm assuming you've been having Christmas fun, work parties and the like!?:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

im off to bed too my loves sleep well and have a brilliant xmas eve if i dont speak to you :) x


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Crunchie

Night Crunchie :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Do you know Holly...I took a leaf out of your book on the camera front i.e. bought a joint Christmas pressie for me and OH from Santa of a brand spanking new camera...quite a good one I think. In preparation for many photograph opportunities in the not too distant :cloud9:

Good move:thumbup: You'll even want it as your bump gets bigger- we've got fab videos of LO kicking and squirming in my tum!


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit, Holly, April. :wave: sleep well lovies.


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Crunchie! :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







turtle and flower.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls had my bfp confirmed 2day woop woop


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congrats want 2 b a mum hope its a sticky bean


----------



## addie25

Want2beamum: CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW YOU WERE PREGNANT! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

CONGRATULATIONS WANT2BAMUM on your :bfp:


:dust: to make your beanie sticky thats a brill crimbo pressie very pleased for you, is OH chuffed? How many weeks are you hun?

Do you have pics to post of your bfp:happydance:

well ladies HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE to you all I have had a poo night again as you know i camped in the frontroom on our very comfy sofa, but then DF decided to wake me at 4.05 to send me back in the bedroom kind but oh such the wrong thing to do as could'nt get back to flamin sleep :growlmad: my :baby::sick:and my fully blown cough are doing my head in i wish i could take some magic medicine and get rid:growlmad:but i cant can i:nope:. I still have a few last min things to buy today and then the panto at 5pm oh the joy i really cant be bothered and to top it all off my hot tap was running stone cold so decided to peak at the boiler and guess what...........? It has a fault flashing up on chrimbo eve of all days :growlmad:,im off to work in an hour and house is freezing and boiler sounds like a :devil: think i have fired it up again but its groaning at me:wacko:!!Well rant over and if i dont catch you later i hope all you turtles have a brill day tomorrow :friends::hug:


----------



## Mollykins

New Mummy- sorry you are having such a horrid time. :hugs: for you. 

want2bamum- Congrats! Hope this bean came with extra sticky :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Crap... it got me again...
 



Attached Files:







tumble the weed.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and here's one for all you cat lovers...
 



Attached Files:







exquisite.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning....I mean good evening Molly :flower:

Happy Christmas eve to you my sweet (almost) :hugs: You'll just be getting ready for :sleep: and then it's full steam ahead eh?

Thanks for the pics...made me laugh as usual:thumbup: Who knew there was such a collection of tumbleweed pics out there!! :haha:

Anyway....a quick catch up then more shopping before work for moi! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I've braved the shops and come back ready for Christmas. Phew! Quite a challenge I'll tell you. Spent a good 2 hours wrapping and still have more to do tomorrow night before Father Christmas can come. I also have to finish the last blanket tomorrow before 1800. :dohh: At least it's half done already. :thumbup: 

All right turtle loves and fellow passing ships :winkwink: I will catch up with you in the morning... or rather my morning. :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Quite right Kit, it's 2300 here. :wacko: I am insanely tired and guess what? I new POSSIBLE symptom for you to ponder on... I coughed about 20 minutes ago and it sent off a rather painful cramp in my uterus. OUCH! I had to lay down for a mo to catch my breath. Well, good luck at the shops and I will catch up later! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning to all the lovely turtles and a very lovely Christmas eve to you all :flower:

want2bamum.....MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I so hope everything goes well for you this time and it's a really sticky little beanie. :hugs:

newmummy.....sorry your Christmas eve has started so badly...it can only get better :thumbup: Hope you get the heating problem fixed...definitely not the time of year to be dealing with that!!!!!! :nope:

I really hope you feel less like poo soon and enjoy the festivities :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Quite right Kit, it's 2300 here. :wacko: I am insanely tired and guess what? I new POSSIBLE symptom for you to ponder on... I coughed about 20 minutes ago and it sent off a rather painful cramp in my uterus. OUCH! I had to lay down for a mo to catch my breath. Well, good luck at the shops and I will catch up later! :hugs:

All I will say to your possible symptom is.....:happydance: as you will poo poo me otherwise (see, I'm getting wise in the ways of Molly:winkwink:)

Sleep well and well done on all you've achieved today :hugs: x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Quite right Kit, it's 2300 here. :wacko: I am insanely tired and guess what? I new POSSIBLE symptom for you to ponder on... I coughed about 20 minutes ago and it sent off a rather painful cramp in my uterus. OUCH! I had to lay down for a mo to catch my breath. Well, good luck at the shops and I will catch up later! :hugs:
> 
> All I will say to your possible symptom is.....:happydance: as you will poo poo me otherwise (see, I'm getting wise in the ways of Molly:winkwink:)
> 
> Sleep well and well done on all you've achieved today :hugs: xClick to expand...

(scoff) Me?? "Poo poo" you? (scoff) I would NEVER.... I'm just overly cautious and afraid to get my hopes up is all. :flower: My face feels hot but my nose is cold... can't my body make up it's mind?? :wacko: Ack! I am off to sleep, long day tomorrow... Must stay up late to greet Father Christmas, have OH's mum coming by, and chores must be done.... all of that has to happen in the reverse order of course. :dohh:

Goodnight Kit! Goodnight Turtles! :sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: engaging in some pillowside BnB! I've caught up finally, 15 pages later :haha: happy christmas eve everyone and big congrats to want2bamum!!! :happydance:

Later turtles! To bed I go... It's 01:19 here!!
:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ! Happy Xmas eve ..... Been so busy I can't keep up ! Had empty sex again last night ....it's becoming a habit !!

Anyway ..... Because it Christmas .... To me you are all perfect xx 

Roll on new year and some serious loving 

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good night Molly and Newbie:flower:Sweet dreams:kiss:
Christmas Eve has begun over the pond!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girlies!!

Happy Christmas Eve ...

You all are getting there with the organsisation skills :wohoo:

Want2beamum congratualtions!! :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: sending lots of sticky :dust: for a sticky :baby:

I am all organised, need to still collect 2 bottles of wine and write some cards out :) and then I am all ready! I am not feeling very festive yet, but I am excited... I have to do those things and then I have to see grandad at the cemetry so that will be nice and festive, wreaths and all sorts!

Newmummy - I am very sorry about your heating etc etc i'm sure you'll be fine my OH fixes heating and he wouldn't fix ours when it broke! He argued it was electrical.

So my temp in celcius was 36.41 going to put it into fertility friend and start my temping career! I'm sooo exciting that I am the new owner of a successful CBFM! AND a thermometer I am a :ninja: ttc-er...

:hi: crunchie :hi: Kit, :hi: Holly/santa :hi: molly :hi: emandi :hi: addie :hi: sarachka :hi: newbie

:hi: Moomin I have missed you chicklen, you are forgiven for being a busy turtle! I hope we can all get on tomrrow for merry christmasses :yipee:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Good night Molly and Newbie:flower:Sweet dreams:kiss:
> Christmas Eve has begun over the pond!!

Holly holly how miss our cbfm
Bashings ... My new years resolution is to give you the attention u deserve 

Happy Christmas from frankenfeet (the one and only original )


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Christmas Eve Everyone! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/traineau-noel.gif

I AM SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!

I can't wait to fill up LO's stocking tonight, and this morning I explained to her who Santa is, it crossed my mind that she doesn't know yet, first Christmas and all:dohh:

Congrats Want2bamum, look after yourself, hope this is a sticky bean:dust:

OOOOOOOoooooooo:happydance: 'tis Christmas:dance:

Have a lovely Christmas Eve to you and all your family (and pets; Crunchie, Crumble, Basil, Alice UK and Alice US, Trinitymom's Zoo but especially Sir Godric and Miss Alice) xxxxxxhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/noel-neige.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Good night Molly and Newbie:flower:Sweet dreams:kiss:
> Christmas Eve has begun over the pond!!
> 
> Holly holly how miss our cbfm
> Bashings ... My new years resolution is to give you the attention u deserve
> 
> Happy Christmas from frankenfeet (the one and only original )Click to expand...

Aw thankyou Frankenfeet :hugs: Yeah we'll get dem cbfm's yet my friend :friends:

...Look out cbfm's, HollyMonkey and Crunchie will be seeking revenge in 2011...
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/momie.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

I love mine already I think you two should be nicer to your CBFM's maybe they would be nicer to you :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

PS - I have more ic hpt's :) came with my thermometer! I am defo in if :witch: doesn't come today with Santa! Ahahahhaa. FF says my temp is above the coverline... I always 37 was an average temp must be because it a BBT...


----------



## HollyMonkey

hey Jaynie babe make sure you put a link to your temp chart in your siggy, so the nosier ones among us can peek at it. Not me of course:^o

Have a lovely day, hope your nan is ok today :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

MERRY CHRISTMAS, DARLINGS!!!!

Only 7.5 hours to go until I'm FREEEEEEEEEE!

Bethany I bet you are going to enjoy tomorrow so much, seeing Hollinka open her presents and eat the wrapping paper etc. She'll love it. She won't have a clue what's going on but will just enjoy it so much.

OH came home @ 2am last night and we BDed, then he went downstairs, had a smoke, a drink, came back up ... and wanted more! The man is an animal. Normally in the mornings I leave him in bed to sleep and get ready for work but today he came downstairs and sat with me in the lounge, told me what he'd got me for christmas and gave them to me, unwrapped. The poor confused Chechen Muslim doesn't really understand a family Christmas, he's never experienced one! He will tomorrow at Mum's where she's done him a stocking and got him a present. It was SO funny though, when he does stuff like that I find it so sweet, just a real genuine innocence that he doesn't realise what to do. He got me two tops and a dressing gown. He said he really wanted to get me an engagement ring but I told him he could start saving for Valentine's Day haha. He also insisted on brushing my hair for me as it was in 'missionary disaray' from last night, and when I left the house he patted my tummy and said "keep my twins warm".


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I love mine already I think you two should be nicer to your CBFM's maybe they would be nicer to you :rofl:

I think on the contrary I was too nice to mine, it quickly turned into a spoilt brat :brat::hissy: -wanting munchie bars really early in the month and then being so sick from its bulimia that it couldn't eat anymore around my O.:sick:

Fancy thermometer you have that goes to 2 decimal points:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

yes it's from fertility plan on ebay but I know they are the Home Health site. It was £2.99 and is to 2 decimal points - next month when we're all not so busy i'll need help putting my chart on my signature so I can join the cool kids!!!!

Indeed actually I remember your CBFM being a bit :brat: like this month... It was the weeing with emotion that did it!! Defo.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS, DARLINGS!!!!
> 
> Only 7.5 hours to go until I'm FREEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Bethany I bet you are going to enjoy tomorrow so much, seeing Hollinka open her presents and eat the wrapping paper etc. She'll love it. She won't have a clue what's going on but will just enjoy it so much.
> 
> OH came home @ 2am last night and we BDed, then he went downstairs, had a smoke, a drink, came back up ... and wanted more! The man is an animal. Normally in the mornings I leave him in bed to sleep and get ready for work but today he came downstairs and sat with me in the lounge, told me what he'd got me for christmas and gave them to me, unwrapped. The poor confused Chechen Muslim doesn't really understand a family Christmas, he's never experienced one! He will tomorrow at Mum's where she's done him a stocking and got him a present. It was SO funny though, when he does stuff like that I find it so sweet, just a real genuine innocence that he doesn't realise what to do. He got me two tops and a dressing gown. He said he really wanted to get me an engagement ring but I told him he could start saving for Valentine's Day haha. He also insisted on brushing my hair for me as it was in 'missionary disaray' from last night, and when I left the house he patted my tummy and said "keep my twins warm".

I am missing posts because mine was on the next page! hi darling! What a lovely night/morning with your OH! My nan asked me if me and Adam were going to get engaged this year... I had to say yes, because she will expect us to get engaged when we get preggo! Ha! I think it's very sweet what he did with the presents and also different, slightly unique! :yipee: for finishing work!! Have a lovely last day and we will be sure to see you over the christmas holidays!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Sarchka, have a humping Santa smiley:flower:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/snoel.gif

You make me laugh with stories of Big Boy! I guess a twee English Christmas must be a bit alien to him:wacko: But he's a big softie at heart clearly. Hope it is twins:hugs::baby::baby:

You're right -Hollinka will looooove the wrapping paper!! I suspect she'll go mental with excitement all morning, refuse to nap, and then flake out for 2 hours when she just can't take anymore fun!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

aw holly's fallen asleep on my lap, that's so sweet! see you later luvvlies, going to put bubba in her cot....


----------



## HollyMonkey

For any of you posing the flu jab question- there's a thing on radio 4 on Woman's Hour about the flu jab and pregnancy at the mo...you can get it on 'listen again' on the bbc radio website...:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

yes my OH is very unique and crazy and it's SO cute. If he was a normal English guy I'd have been annoyed that he just told me what he'd got me and then got it from the cupboard but with him, it's just cute. 

I love the new Hollinka avatar!!! What a clever girl on her leggies!!! She'll be taking her first steps on her own before you know it. 

I really need to get something sorted with my hair, it is a complete mess!! All the style has grown out of it, the colour has faded, it's a hot mess. I have a really bad habbit - I pull my own hair out and in the last couple of years it's got really bad. I don't do it from the root, I do it like half way down the shaft, it snaps off. It's gotten to the point that when I wake up in the mornings and before I style my hair, I have a crazy accidental mullet!!!!!! NOT good. I'll take a photo one morning when it's really bad to give you all a laugh.

Jaynie, what sort of ring would you like?! I really like princess cut solitaires, normal solitairs or trillogy rings.


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE
This is my 482nd post in this thread, not far off my 500th, which will be dedicated to *YOU*!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: sarachka! 

How is your festive day at work...

Pulling out your hair is called trichotillomania I knew a girl that had it at uni - I have a mild version and pull my eyelashes out (for wishes!!!) Sometimes I look really bad and the OH has to tell me to stop.... 

I haven't though about the ring, I have known my OH a long time so I hope he knows what I like i'm pretty plain and I like pretty understated things that mean something I think a diamond solitaire is the one??? I like white gold and real silver too :) no yellow gold - I just don't like it, never have!! Do you think your OH will serve you proud with a proposal? My mum asked me straight away yesterday if I thought he would propose at christmas time... I didn't know that other people wanted to step my perfectly happy relationship up a notch :haha:

Do you temp sarachka?

I am excited about all things lovely going on in this post :) my 500th dedication from sarachka :yipee: and my CBFM from Kit... I am one lucky lady to have you turtles on here :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I don't temp. I do have a thermometer so if I move on to cycle 4, I might give it a go. I did atempt it right at the beginning, but gave up. I have the FF app on my phone which syncs your info to the site, so you can update it on the app and it will add it to your chart on the website. Fancy stuff huh?

Today is so slow at work, it's going to be a real countdown to 4:30!! I might get a high light kit at lunch time and ask my cousin to do it next week. I need some more blonde I think, I'm a funny mousy brunette at the moment. I've always got a different hair colour!!

I do think he'll propose, but I don't know how romantic it will be, we'll have to wait and see! 

I can not WAIT to see my AlexDarlingLoveMuffin next Tuesday!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I used to have the FF app on my iphone but I got rid of it I think I'll do it again if I ever do get a job I can record my temp on the phone! I am going to do it at least once to confirm I ovulate as from what I read it's the surest way to tell that you have actually ovulated...

I don't know about the proposal - what he will do etc etc. I like to think he is preparing something because I honestly think if he wasn't he would have done it now already :brat: - :rofl: 

Poo pant for work.. It will go quickly I would imagine, it is nearly lunch now and you have an early finish :dance: 

I'm sad :cry: I don't get to see Erin on christmas day this year :cry: her dad has her and although he will be bringing her at some point to see my family - that will be the point that I have to see Adam's family because I am having dinner with mine :cry:
I will miss that little miss...

The Americans haven't woke up so technically they haven't got christmas eve!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> yes my OH is very unique and crazy and it's SO cute. If he was a normal English guy I'd have been annoyed that he just told me what he'd got me and then got it from the cupboard but with him, it's just cute.
> 
> I love the new Hollinka avatar!!! What a clever girl on her leggies!!! She'll be taking her first steps on her own before you know it.
> 
> I really need to get something sorted with my hair, it is a complete mess!! All the style has grown out of it, the colour has faded, it's a hot mess. I have a really bad habbit - I pull my own hair out and in the last couple of years it's got really bad. I don't do it from the root, I do it like half way down the shaft, it snaps off. It's gotten to the point that when I wake up in the mornings and before I style my hair, I have a crazy accidental mullet!!!!!! NOT good. I'll take a photo one morning when it's really bad to give you all a laugh.
> 
> Jaynie, what sort of ring would you like?! I really like princess cut solitaires, normal solitairs or trillogy rings.

My hair's awful since baby, it did that great thick glossy hair thing during pregnancy and then 4 months after baby was born started falling out in clumps! So I had it cut shorter and it's stopped falling out now but the style's all grown out so I need to go back to the hairdresser's...

I have a normal solitaire (the princess is the square cut one right?) 'tis gorge:cloud9: Wanna photo?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I used to have the FF app on my iphone but I got rid of it I think I'll do it again if I ever do get a job I can record my temp on the phone! I am going to do it at least once to confirm I ovulate as from what I read it's the surest way to tell that you have actually ovulated...
> 
> I don't know about the proposal - what he will do etc etc. I like to think he is preparing something because I honestly think if he wasn't he would have done it now already :brat: - :rofl:
> 
> Poo pant for work.. It will go quickly I would imagine, it is nearly lunch now and you have an early finish :dance:
> 
> I'm sad :cry: I don't get to see Erin on christmas day this year :cry: her dad has her and although he will be bringing her at some point to see my family - that will be the point that I have to see Adam's family because I am having dinner with mine :cry:
> I will miss that little miss...
> 
> The Americans haven't woke up so technically they haven't got christmas eve!!

You are indeed _technically_ right:haha:

That's why I started temping, I was worried I was getting the LH surge but not actually O'ing:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

i would love to see a picture! I really would :thumbup: I won't steal ideas I promise!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok I'll take pic- I don't have posh nail polish on today like Misszoie though!
Which reminds me- I dreamt that missZoie got a positive on a clearblue non digi:happydance: And we watched the blue cross appearing 'live' on the thread!!


----------



## firstbaby25

wouldn't it be good if we test like that?!!! With all the turtles watching!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's platinum...and my wedding band is just a simple slim band the same diameter as this one, also platinum...Crap quick picture, hope you can see it alright!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

It's gorgeous! I do like the square cut one's too though... I'm home alone Christmas eve!! Waiting to go the cemetry but no one is answering...Sigh... Guess i'll read some more and wait for everyone...

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooooooo ladies :wave:

I can now officially announce that I'm ready for Christmas :happydance: All shopping/wrapping/primping etc done...(well some housework to do later but that's all) and I am so relieved. Gawd it's a pressure eh?

Anyway...Jaynie, your little CBFM is all wrapped/addressed and ready to be shipped BUT....I won't post it until you post your Tinsel tinkler's results tomorrow as I'm sure you've not said AF has arrived yet? If I post it now, I could be pre-empting your BFP, so this way it's a win/win for you whatever happens (although I'm sure you'd prefer the BFP :haha:) Oddly, you and I have the white gold/silver thing in common. I only wear white gold and also have NEVER worj yellow gold! Platinum's nice if you can get it :winkwink:

Holly....clever LO in your new avatar :hugs: Also...are you now telling me I have baldness to look forward to after child birth? :shock: As if pushing something out of your lady garden the size of a melon isn't bad enough...then you go bloody bald!! :cry: Oh, lemme see your sparkly thing.....Looooove diamonds *salivates*

Sarachka....that is the cutest thing that OH did....I can imagine his eager little face giving you your pressies and you trying not to chuckle or show that you're slightly bemused. Awww, he sounds lovely...and *ahem* _lusty_ also :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooo Holly. Loving the rock! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> wouldn't it be good if we test like that?!!! With all the turtles watching!!!!

I think there must be a site somewhere that you can go and watch ladies wee'ing....don't think it's for the purposes of TTC though! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## MoominMumma

Afternoon my Turtles!!! :flower:

I will take this opportunity to wish u all a very
HappyChristmas!!!

Are u all in the christmassy mood? I will be at 2.10pm today! I'm finishing early as I started earlier to help them out! So it's a bonus that I finish early! :winkwink::thumbup:

Would u all like to see a pic of my ring? I'm guessing u would so I will post a pic in a sec...

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

yup yup moomin!! Go ahead...

Kit :af: is surely arriving spotting is turning slowly red and getting heavier to the point of needing a towel or some reinforcements at least! Post when you can fit it in my love! I admit you are very organised indeed!! 

Merry Christmas Moomin! I am getting more festive will be better when the OH finishes and we drop our pressies off where they need to be etc etc...


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Moomin :hi:

Yeah, yeah, let's see your sparkler........ :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

yeah let's see moomin!:thumbup:

I think gold jewellry looks fantastic on black skin, but I personally prefer silver on me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm putting presents under the tree in between posts:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OOOOOO DH is home early.....IT'S CHRISTMAS!!!:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OOOOOO DH is home early.....IT'S CHRISTMAS!!!:wohoo:

:happydance:Yayyyyy!!! :happydance:

Happy Christmas Bethany, Holly Anna and....Bethany's OH :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> It's platinum...and my wedding band is just a simple slim band the same diameter as this one, also platinum...Crap quick picture, hope you can see it alright!

That's just like mine !!! 

Hubby proposed outside tiffanys and I got to go in and chose 


Horrrayyyyyu


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's platinum...and my wedding band is just a simple slim band the same diameter as this one, also platinum...Crap quick picture, hope you can see it alright!
> 
> That's just like mine !!!
> 
> Hubby proposed outside tiffanys and I got to go in and chose
> 
> 
> HorrrayyyyyuClick to expand...

*swoon* That is what I call the right place to propose!! What a clever way to do it! It must have been amazing :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's platinum...and my wedding band is just a simple slim band the same diameter as this one, also platinum...Crap quick picture, hope you can see it alright!
> 
> That's just like mine !!!
> 
> Hubby proposed outside tiffanys and I got to go in and chose
> 
> 
> HorrrayyyyyuClick to expand...

oh yes swoooooooon indeed! 
Can't beat the timeless classics hey! I chose mine too, I was vaguely tempted by modern twists on classic themes but then decided not to risk it, and I'm glad I didn't since I love my classic one!

Better go or DH will be wanting a divorce if don't go and get kissing under the mistletoe with him.....


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie!!

What a guy swooooons... Did you have to hint or anything??


----------



## Crunchie

I cried and cried ! The man in there was like have you just met ... I was like noooooo been together 7 years Lol and he saw me trying to steal the napkin he had gave me for my champers and he was like you can have that if you would like madam
..... The shame 

Was in new York and the exchange rate was so good he nabbed himself a good deal !


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie!!
> 
> What a guy swooooons... Did you have to hint or anything??

To be honest I really didn't ever want to get married and we went into tiffanys in new york and I was just looking at the silver bits and when we came
Out he went down on one knee ... And I was like have u tripped???? My response was yes but I didn't Want a traditional
Wedding ...... Lol

But i also wanted a simple
Dress and ended up in a big frock on the actual day and the most traditional wedding ever !!! Go figure


----------



## Sarachka

oh bleugh! I just went to the noodle bar again for lunch. yummo but SO FULL. At least I won't need dinner. 

People keep asking me if I'm alright today, saying I look tired or upset. Clearly I haven't done a good make up job this morning!!


----------



## addie25

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!

Did anyone test yet???? I wish I were still in bed it is only 8 am! My DH will be sleeping for another couple of hours and I will be bored. We do not go to my moms till 12. SOOO we told DH moms side of the family that I was pregnant (but only bc they guessed it) His mom asked if we would tell his dads side on Xmas and my Dh said no its 2 early. I know it is 2 early but I just can't keep it in. Our cousin is pregnant and it is going to be hard to keep quiet while she talks about her new one on the way!


----------



## addie25

I need to stop googling things!!!!!!!!!! I just googled m/c and chemicals and early ones happen in the 1st 6 weeks. I am only 5 weeks. Now I am freaking out!


----------



## firstbaby25

:bye: Holly we will speak soon I am sure but if not have a lovely day playing santa and stuff and Merry Christmas to you all :)


----------



## Sarachka

nooo Addie, don't google bad stuff. you will always only freak yourself out!! You will be fine!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie i wish that my OH would have the intuition to plan something like THAT jesus I would be one happy girlie :)


----------



## addie25

I will stop looking things up it's just everyone is so excited me most of all and I just don't want anything to happen.


----------



## TrinityMom

MERRY CHRISTMAS

Just popping in for a quick :hi: and hope you all have a fab christmas eve. We're off to my MIL where we're doing a 'green xmas' - recycled/ used gifts only. Odd, I know, but then again she is very odd. 'Used' antique furniture is great...used shoes, not so good. We're just doing the homemade stuff

Here's a pic of my wedding ring (on DH's finger, not mine). He made it so it's extra special. The diamond belonged to a friend's mom. She got it during WW2. It has tiny diamonds set along that band. The top diamond is from my mom's engagement ring, and the bottom row of stones are diamonds and sapphires
 



Attached Files:







DSC00058.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

Trinity that's wowzers!!!!

I am off guys, just got to feeling very sorry for poor old me then because the OH is out having christmas drinks and I have no money so just get to sit and wallow... Not like I can go anywhere - people tend to busy with their families today don't they??


----------



## addie25

Trinitymom that is beautiful!


----------



## addie25

Ok I am going to the store to buy some food and then I will be back!


----------



## kit_cat

Wow indeed Trinity...that is one impressive piece of sparkle!! All the more special due to it's history and who made it for sure! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Trinity that's wowzers!!!!
> 
> I am off guys, just got to feeling very sorry for poor old me then because the OH is out having christmas drinks and I have no money so just get to sit and wallow... Not like I can go anywhere - people tend to busy with their families today don't they??

Awww, could you not have gone with him? Poor love :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: addie - step away from GOOGLE.....you will only find negative answers to your questions, even when the real answer isn't negative!!! :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Trinity that's wowzers!!!!
> 
> I am off guys, just got to feeling very sorry for poor old me then because the OH is out having christmas drinks and I have no money so just get to sit and wallow... Not like I can go anywhere - people tend to busy with their families today don't they??

Aww JayneMuffin, don't feel sad, just enjoy some time to yourself, have a nap or watch trash TV :hugs: :sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

Here's the ring DH made for his brother's wife. It's platinum with white and black diamonds. And pics of my seriously straight hair and Godric showing off his wing 

Here's a note my friend posted on FB, which reflects my sentiments very well:
_Whatever way you observe this time of year, may it at the very least involve some desired amount of quality rest, food and/or fellowship. If your young children / grandchildren receive a gift from someone, it's my hope that they will find out where it is really coming from and that it's given out of love... not because they've "been good" by the standards of some obese red animal-abusing jimjam-clad pervert who was snooping around their chimneys in the dead of night_
 



Attached Files:







10318_153686103853_548563853_3683937_2651694_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









013.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









014.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









010.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

KitKat I have stepped away from google LOL :haha:

I did take another pregnancy test and the 2nd line came up rt away and soooooooo much darker than the other line so I am calm now!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom,

WOW to the ring..black diamonds :cloud9:, Wow how gorgeous is your hair and awwwwwww for wee Sir G :flower:

So without knowing what your hair is normally like...is that a major difference?


----------



## kit_cat

Very good news addie.....all will be well :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom,
> 
> WOW to the ring..black diamonds :cloud9:, Wow how gorgeous is your hair and awwwwwww for wee Sir G :flower:
> 
> So without knowing what your hair is normally like...is that a major difference?

If I just let my hair air dry (which I normally do because I'm no good with a hairdryer) it goes sort of wavy. It also tends to get a bit fly-away-ish. If I use a flat iron, it goes a bit frizzy on the top layer because Durban has like 100% humidity! It has been 36C and very humid and still dead dead straight. Apparently you can just wash and comb and leave it to dry. Bliss


----------



## addie25

My cat (Nikki) is so excited about Christmas that she tore the presents out of her stocking and started playing with them!!!!!! :haha: Now she is back looking in the stocking and meowing because I guess she wants more gifts!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

ok, off to feed Godric and go to MIL. See you later :hi:


----------



## kit_cat

Bye Trinity...say hello to Sir G for me and enjoy the rest of your day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> My cat (Nikki) is so excited about Christmas that she tore the presents out of her stocking and started playing with them!!!!!! :haha: Now she is back looking in the stocking and meowing because I guess she wants more gifts!!!

Ahhh, cheeky little kitty! :winkwink:

Are you all set for Christmas then my dear?


----------



## addie25

I thought I was all set and then my DH just said we had to go to the mall to get his parents a gift!!!!!!!!!!!

We are getting his parents a microwave but his mom did not pick it out yet so we wont have anything to give them tonight so we are going to buy them something small to put under the tree.

What r u doing today KitKat?


----------



## kit_cat

Me? Well today I went food shopping for turkey etc at about 7am (like to make sure I get my choice of what I want), came back home and did a couple of hours work, then wrapped some pressies and placed under the tree. Then some housework (which isn't quite finished yet) I will finish off the last of the housework and set the dinner table for tomorrow later on. Right now, I'm firmly plonked on the couch with my fleecy blankie and laptop talking to you! Might even have a small nap....so tired all the time, can't wait to move into second tri when the tiredness is supposed to ease a bit :)


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly :hi: ....when you're up and about don't forget to change the thread title on behalf of want2bamum :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Sounds like you had a busy morning! You should sit back and watch Christmas movies for the rest of the day! My family wont let me do anything (it is the 1st grandchild) even at the air port I was not allowed to pull my luggage. I called my dad yesterday to ask him a question and he was with my mom andddd my in-laws. He put the phone on speaker and they all said get home and put ur feet up!!!!!!! LOL they are a little over the top!

After we go to the mall I have to get dressed and go to my moms to exchange gifts and xmas lunch and then to my in-laws for xmas dinner.

Ok off we go to the mall. Hope it is not crazy there!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Enjoy the pampering addie.....and I hope the mall isn't too crazy as well.

Have an amazing Christmas addie...this is the last one where you get to just think about you and OH so enjoy every minute :hugs:

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and yours :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like today is frantic for everyone I've just managed to catch up on bnb I'll post a picture of my ring(s) later on :haha: I have three engagement rings and my wedding ring is at mums requiring cleaning before the big day... been cleaning like mad and we have a frozen boiler so I have a bucket in my kitchen the over flow is draining into and oddly I got a High reading today on my CBFM wonder when I'm going to ovulate then :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

*THREE* engagement rings??! You DF likes to spoil you huh? Lucky girl. How is prep for the big day going? I thought of you while I was making OH's christmas card. You're making your invites, right?

Kit when is your first scan? Can't be far off right? You're going to post the pic!

I just want to get home, have a bath, shave my legs and wash my hair. I feel dirty!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Looks like today is frantic for everyone I've just managed to catch up on bnb I'll post a picture of my ring(s) later on :haha: I have three engagement rings and my wedding ring is at mums requiring cleaning before the big day... been cleaning like mad and we have a frozen boiler so I have a bucket in my kitchen the over flow is draining into and oddly I got a High reading today on my CBFM wonder when I'm going to ovulate then :wacko:

Oh no, not you as well with boiler problems :nope: Hope it gets sorted soon.

High reading on your CBFM!! :thumbup: Won't be long till O!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Sarachka....I had my scan earlier this week. If you pop on to my profile you will see my little bubba :cloud9: Thanks for asking :hugs:

I know what you mean about NEEDING to wash the day off you....I often feel like that and love to get home, have a lovely beautiful smelling bath and jump into some (not so sexy) PJ's....ahh heaven :cloud9: Enjoy my sweet :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: yes all my invites are made and I'm sat with my second dye on redoing places it didn't take as i have fussy hair and is likely the date is going to be 2012 now as affording it may be difficult as we are desperately looking for jobs!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning loverlies.... :coffee:

Just spent the last 30 minutes catching up! Sarachka, your OH sounds amazing. It's that innocent and bumbling romanticism that really plucks at my heart strings. :hugs: And ladies- what lovely rings all around! And Trin- how fab of your OH to make the rings! Gorgeous. :thumbup: 

So much to do today and I've got a bit of a headache... this is no good. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello again all, :wave:

Not long until dinner bath and bed for LO:happydance: I can put the carrots and glass of wine out for Santa (no brandy:shrug: but I'm sure he likes French wine) and her stocking. I'm a bumbling old traditionalist me and if Santa _doesn't_ come poking around our chimney in red jimjams tonight I'll be having some serious words with him tomorrow:telephone:

Trin lovely ring:thumbup: You know this thread has brainwashed me- when I read WW2 I interpreted it as 2WW:dohh: :dohh::dohh: A very specific time to be given a ring, thought I:wacko:

Ginge, have a good O :winkwink:

Addie, don't worry my lovely, everything will be fine, :thumbup: and don't Google stuff too much!! I was the same mind you, but breathed my first sigh of relief at 6 weeks, my 2nd at 8, my 3rd at 12 etc etc!!! It won't be long 'til you relax a bit.:hugs:

DH is preparing me foie gras and Champagne tonight, his boys are with their mum so it should be a cosy quiet evening:hugs:

I'll try to give him some undivided attention, so may see you lovelies tomorrow!! Oooo _very_ nearly time to put the stocking out for LO now...

:hugs::kiss:ALL


----------



## Mollykins

Aww! Sounds so picturesque Bethany! :hugs: J'espère que vous appréciez et obtenir pris dans la magie. Perhaps have some "empty sex" yes? :haha: Happy Christmas to you and yours love. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

i'm freeeeeee


----------



## addie25

:hi:Molly :hi: Holly! Hope you are having a great Christmas. I am about to shower and get ready to go to my moms. I can not decide if I should dry my hair or let it dry curly by itself???????? This is my big issue of the morning LOL! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Sarachka! :yipee:

Addie- Hard to say... I have that problem every so often but now that my hair is getting a bit long... it's easier to leave it curly than try and spend forever straightening it. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Yay Srachka! :yipee:
> 
> Addie- Hard to say... I have that problem every so often but now that my hair is getting a bit long... it's easier to leave it curly than try and spend forever straightening it. :haha:

Hmmm, GHD straighteners are THE best invention ever...do you have them on your side of the pond?

If I leave my hair curly...very soon my head looks like an explosion :nope:


----------



## addie25

I decided to straighten it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> i'm freeeeeee

Hoorah!!! Enjoy your freeeeeeeeeeeedom :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Haha I just had a narrow escape from testing! I got my cup in position to pee in it and ... Nothing!! I'd forgotten I'd peed about 3 mins ago. Doh. Good! Didn't really want to cave and test anyway ;-)


----------



## addie25

How many dpo are you Sara????


----------



## addie25

I have 3 pimples and my hair is dry! I never break out not even as a teen ager, and my hair is normally silky. I am willing to bet that I am having a girl. Isn't there a saying of some kind that says if you are having a girl she sucks the beauty out of you????


----------



## addie25

Ok so far this Christmas is costing me a lot of money!!!! I got my mother-in-law a microwave yesterday and then I find out she wants to pick it out sooooo my husband and I kept the one I got for our house (we wanted a new one anyway but didn't want to spend the money rt now). 

We are getting a new car today because my brother-in-law can not afford his new car anymore (he just got it but split with his girlfriend so the payments are 2 high for just him) soooo my DH and I are helping him out and are buying it from him today clear! We wanted a new car anyway.........MY GOSH! I wish Santa really existed so he can just make us the things and not have to buy them!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Hmmm, never heard that one addie....maybe you're right :shrug:

As one of lifes plain Janes, that would be hard way for me to tell :haha::winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Kit you get to find out soon if it is a boy or girl. It is in the 4th month you can rt? :shrug: Are you hoping for a boy or girl or doesn't matter?


----------



## kit_cat

Yeah, I get the option to find out at the 20 wk scan which I will have on the 16th February. I'm not that bothered about finding out but OH really wants to know. I think he would LOVE a girl, whereas I'm happy whatever. 

What about you...do you and OH have a preference?


----------



## Sarachka

I'm only 8dpo so I'm glad I didn't test as would have been disappointed.


----------



## addie25

Thats exciting! I def want to find out. For the 1st I do not care boy or girl. I have dreams about having a little girl to dress up ( I was always in fancy dresses growing up with my hair done nicely) Then I turned 8 and found out I was good at sports lol so went to jeans and dirt!!! And a boy I would love because I love to fool around and wrestle and love sports. If I have a boy then next I want a girl and if I have a girl then next I want a boy. I would love one of each.


----------



## addie25

Sara: Yes 8 dpo is 2 early it will not show up. Mine showed up at 10dpo veryyyy light in the morning and light at night but the digi said yes at night. I would wait till 10dpo at the earliest.


----------



## Mollykins

I want want want :hissy: a boy!


----------



## kit_cat

Well I can totally understand that Molly having the two girls and an OH who really would love a boy. Before the girls, did you have a preference for your first?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Well I can totally understand that Molly having the two girls and an OH who really would love a boy. Before the girls, did you have a preference for your first?

I did. I wanted a boy first. :haha: I like the idea of having the big brother. :flower: So sweet.


----------



## kit_cat

Won't be long now for you get your little man :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Lovelies! :hi:

Just popping back quickly as I am off out soon for my curry! :happydance:

Well I've just got back from my dad and SM's and we swapped presents... They got me an Anni Sui perfume, it was called Sui Dreams! It is the gift set with a vanity bag and a body lotion and the perfume in! And they got Dave an Everton FC mug which he is ecstatic with! And they got Dave and I an Argos gift card with £50 on!!! :happydance:

Annnnnd.... Drum roll please....

A cheque for *£2000!!!* 

Which will near enough wipe out our credit card (as he said he would do!) and so we only have to pay off the other £500 and then we can start our savings and get our...

*Own place!!!*

We aim to be in our lil house by April 2011 at the latest!!!

So I can safely say that the new year will be ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!

Bring on 2011 and the :dust: and :bfp:'s for all my turtle :friends:!!!

Will catch up when I'm back from curry! :flower:

Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh Moomin...what a wonderfully happy, upbeat and lovely post! I can almost see you smiling from ear to ear the way you wrote that :hugs: You are quite rightly on a Christmas high...long may you be this happy :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Groovy news Moominboobs!!:dance:

DH is rabbiting on the phone so I'm permitting myself some BnB rabbiting myself:bunny:
We've had YUMMY foie gras and champagne (tonight I am deffo 'NOT PREGNANT') and waiting for quail and pommes Dauphine to cook, nom nom.

I just filled LO's stocking and put it at the end of her bed and burst into tears of happiness:cry: It seems like yesterday I was waddling up to her room with my big tum to ponder her imminent birth. Sorry to be such a weepy lemon girls tonight, it's all too magic.:dust:

Spoke to my parents tonight, and my big sis, they're all at my bro's remote country house in devon, 8 in total, and all got very drunk last night:drunk: Tomorrow we'll skype each other...


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Holly.....your Christmas eve sounds absolutely fantastic :cloud9: So glad you're on a high as well as Moomin....think the champers must have gone down well for you to "Skpye" the family tomorrow :winkwink::haha: :hugs:

EDIT: Haha, I see you edited


----------



## HollyMonkey

Forgot to say earlier Trin that your hair looks suuuuper :thumbup: my sis has hair a bit like that, only hers is mainly extensions (I think)

oo DH off the phone...time for dinner...Bon appetit:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hey Holly.....your Christmas eve sounds absolutely fantastic :cloud9: So glad you're on a high as well as Moomin....think the champers must have gone down well for you to "Skpye" the family tomorrow :winkwink::haha: :hugs:
> 
> EDIT: Haha, I see you edited

I edited it before I thought anyone noticed:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I want want want :hissy: a boy!

I want want want :hissy: a GIRL!!! (are you listening universe????)

Just got back from MIL. I was as good as can be expected except for a little hissy fit about plates - we were dishing up the cassata and she had put out these tiny 3-teaspoon-size bowl which the slices wouldn't fit into. So I asked for side plates and she said no so DH went and got bigger bowls, but some of them were Royal Dalton so she had a fit because they might break. REALLY!
She gave DH a lovely knife that belonged to her father. He was in the French Foreign Legion and was stationed in Algeres and got it there. Really lovely.
I, on the other hand, got a fly net to put over food to protect it from flies. Aren't I SO lucky! Below is a pic of the cassata (can't remember who asked for one) and Granny Granny (DH's gran so my kids' great gran) Doesn't she just _look_ French and cantankerous! When you ask how she is, she say "Just waiting...waiting to die"!!!

Also just check my emails and got such a rude email from someone. We have a campaign going at the moment where you can pay R50 or $10 and 'buy' a blanket. The money goes to our animals and the blanket goes to a street child, so the donation lets you help 2 charities at once. Anyway, she made a donation 2 days ago and apparently emailed me (though I can't find the mail) and I haven't yet thanked her. SO are we a scam and stealing people's money, rant, rave, rant, rave....but I'm really quite upset about it. I do the best I can but i REALLY have a lot to do! GRRRRR!
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0









025.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin BIG :hugs: Don't let the grinch get you love... people are crazy. YOU ARE AMAZING!! Remember that and you'll be okay. :thumbup:

Moomin! That's fab news!!! :happydance: I am so pleased for you, really... what an awesome start to the best year yet eh? super big :hugs:

Holly- I know how you feel. :hugs: I used to be the tough girl and since I had mon bebe- I'm a weeping willow. It's all happy tears of course. :hugs: Enjoy your first year of many love. 

Kit- I am SO not pregnant. I'm just not FEELING pregnant. :dohh: Okay... stopping with the NMA before you chase me off with a thorny branch! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh yes Trin- LOVELY cassata. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Trinity...yes, indeed MIL does look French but I wouldn't wish to cast aspersions and say cantankerous....she might "get" me :shock: A fly net for Christmas eh? Well, I'm sure that has to be one of the most unusual presents ever! :wacko:

Don't let that nasty email ruin your Christmas by making you upset :nope: It's just a random person not giving any thought to the person receiving the email. This is one of the by-products of the way we conduct much of life facelessly I think :huh: Ignore it and sort it when you're ready :flower:

Oh, and the cassata....it looks a little adventurous for a first attempt for me but too delicious not to try....I'll try to make one between Christmas and new Year!! :shock:

x


----------



## Sarachka

Which UKers are watching 'One born at Christmas'? I am! It's live births from Southampton hospital


----------



## mummyApril

good evening everyone :) whos looking forward to christmas im wrapping the rest of the presents the children are in bed after leaving cookies carrots water and milk for santa and the reindeer :) im too excited now! hope youre all well :)


----------



## Sarachka

Mummy April put channel 4 on!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka...me and OH are watching now...thanks for the heads up!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Which UKers are watching 'One born at Christmas'? I am! It's live births from Southampton hospital

im recording this! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh trinitymom:hugs: A fly net, how fabulous! My MIL is French too, but not at all cantankerous, she usually gives me a cheque, which is always very welcome! 

My MIL does give us HIDEOUS joint presents though, really ghastly cushion covers and table cloths and plates and stuff- that we hide and just get out everytime she comes over.:blush: I really hope I never do that to Holly and her husband, although I'm sure the day will come:shrug:

I seem to have exhausted DH, he's fallen asleep on my chaise longue. Wasn't even doing anything naughty, was just playing him Christmas tunes on the piano. They must have been riveting:sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Which UKers are watching 'One born at Christmas'? I am! It's live births from Southampton hospital

OMG that sounds like stressful Christmas Eve viewing:argh:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- :haha:

While I'm feeling cheeky Molly, wouldn't it just be Sod's Law if you and Trinity got preggars this cycle and Trin had a boy and you a girl :haha:

Goodnight my dear Christmas turtles:kiss: I'm going to get DH into bed (he's still recovering from a cold and lots of work so a bit exhausted) so he's on form for tomorrow:happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

It's emotional. Just made me cry!


----------



## kit_cat

Night Holly....and when you wake up, Santa will have been :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HO HO HO https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pere-noel-marche.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Night Holly....and when you wake up, Santa will have been :wohoo:

:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> It's emotional. Just made me cry!

Wouldn't even be worth me trying to watch that, I wouldn't see the screen for the tears!

Night Night Sarachka:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Night night love!!


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's good night from me lovely lady turtles. :wave: I'm off for a nice bath before snuggling up with OH for some Christmas eve cosyness :hugs: and then bed :sleep: cos Santa won't come until we're asleep :nope:

Happy Christmas everyone and I eagerly await updates from all ye Tinsel Tinklers :thumbup:

x:kiss:x


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit- Holly- :wave: 

I am just now starting on finishing this blasted blanket. :growlmad: I have a scant 5 hours. Should be plenty of time but you never know. :nope: 

Off I go ladies-


----------



## addie25

I can not wait for all of you to test! I am anxiously awaiting!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Kit? I took a hot shower just now... nearly fainted when I got out. :shock: My OH came in and saw me hugging a door jam. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh and Kit? I took a hot shower just now... nearly fainted when I got out. :shock: My OH came in and saw me hugging a door jam. :shrug:

Am still saying nothing....don't want any Christmas eve poo pooing but suffice to say :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs: Kit... I'll tell you another bit of something tomorrow. :winkwink: For now you should get to sleep! :sleep:


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> Ahhh Moomin...what a wonderfully happy, upbeat and lovely post! I can almost see you smiling from ear to ear the way you wrote that :hugs: You are quite rightly on a Christmas high...long may you be this happy :cloud9:

Awww Kit thanks for the lovely message! I have to admit that i was filling up as i was reading it! :cry::thumbup: :hugs: And i wasn't just smiling from ear to ear... i was BEAMING from ear to ear! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm gonna be on :cloud9: all next year i think! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Groovy news Moominboobs!!:dance:

Thanks hollyboobs! :holly::thumbup: :hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Ok my lovelies... i'm back from my curry now and i'm off to :sleep: so santa can visit tonight! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have a FANTASTIC CHRISTMAS my Turtle :friends: whatever u are up to!

I may not be on tomorrow for obvious reasons! :haha: But i will be back on bxing day! 

Good luck to all that are P'ing OAS over Xmas... :dust: and :bfp:'s all round! :thumbup::thumbup::baby::thumbup::thumbup:

Big :hug: and :kiss:'s!

xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

well i cant upload a pic of my rings as the silly camera wont focus because the lighting im my living room is bad, useless energy saving bulbs :haha: will try to take a pic tmorro and upload in the evening if if the moment has passed :haha: merry xmas to everyone and i hope you all have fantastic days and get everything you wished for and tinsel tinklers - you WILL get :bfp:'s :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh I missed a lot at my private pity party! :rofl: good now :haha: watching peep show marathon on c4 I managed to watch a bit of that one born at Christmas - trying to convince the oh to watch some tomorrow :friend: (hope that is indeed the smiley)

:hi: everyone - hope you all sleep well :sleep: for Santa :wohoo: 

May you all have the best sleep ready for the beat day! Molly and other ladies in the states good luck organising your stuff today especially the blanket... We 'technically' get Christmas before you! Weird isn't it? If I were born where you are I would be one day older... Strange huh?


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge... I don't think the moment will pass - you know we all love pictures!

I do not need to tinkle on tinsel tomorrow :witch: stopped by... :witch: and Santa in one night? Pfffft. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

IT'S CHRISTMAS! 
https://www.clipartguide.com/_small/0808-0710-2415-3747.jpg

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::wohoo:

:dust:Goodluck to you Molly and Newbie and any others who will test today:test::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Merry Christmas holly!!! Merry Christmas everyone... God bless us, every one... 

Was lo as excited as you'd hoped? Have you cried yet? I'm trying to rouse the oh!!! He doesn't want to get up yet but I want to open presents obviously!! What did you get holly??? Xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Merry christmas my dear sweet turtle friends! I hate to post and run but I was super busy again today! I stayed up catching up for an hour and I must go to bed now as I have to tinkle on tinsel in approx. 4 hrs! :happydance: my temp has been the same 3 days in a row and TBH I am not sure how it will go. Temps look like a possible bfp but symptoms are absent still and if I were going by that then that means a bfn is in store for me! :dohh: either way I will be happy b/c IT'S CHRISTMAS!!! :happydance: and I will celebrate my bfn with a mimosa ...or two! :haha: bed time now. I will update as soon as I test... 4 hrs to go!

:kiss:'s to all!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh newbie I hope at least one of us gets :bfp: and your temps do look promising if there's no :witch: it's even more promising!!

Merry Christmas...

Good luck to ALL tinsel testers...


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.getsmileyface.com/christmas/1.gif Happy Christmas Turtles!

And GOOD LUCK to the Tinsel Tinklers https://www.getsmileyface.com/christmas/8.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Merry Christmas trinity :dance:

I'm very excited... Off to see my niece :) xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun with your niece Jaynie! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Merry Christmas holly!!! Merry Christmas everyone... God bless us, every one...
> 
> Was lo as excited as you'd hoped? Have you cried yet? I'm trying to rouse the oh!!! He doesn't want to get up yet but I want to open presents obviously!! What did you get holly??? Xxx

Thanks Firstbaby!! :happydance: LO was delighted with the present opening, I don't think she has a clue what's going on but loves her new toys and all the fuss!! She's just on my lap, a bit grizzly and overtired now, I think she'll fall asleep on me any moment!!

DH LOVED his dressing gown, I'm sooo pleased:happydance: And of course his picture board from Holly and his nano Ipod!
He got me a complete surprise, an amazing running outfit, Odlo, which is a really fab make of running kit. Leggings and top, black white and turquoise- I'll send pic later! Perfect fit and well classy:happydance: One bonus if it's BFN this month, I get to run in my snazzy new kit! And he got me an embroidery kit with a row of Russian dolls on it, will send pic of that too...it's gorge.

We're off for a walk in the snow and sunshine now...perfect!!:cloud9:

Hope you're all having a lovely day:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> :hugs: Kit... I'll tell you another bit of something tomorrow. :winkwink: For now you should get to sleep! :sleep:

Ooooo Molly's got beans to spill:wohoo:

I'll be back when you yonder pond ladies are up and weeing...


----------



## Sarachka

Merry Christmas Turtles!!! 
OH is not awake yet so I'm downstairs having a coffee on my own with an awful cold!! I have felt it brewing for a few days. Off to mum's house soon where OH will meet my dad for the first time!!

I hope you all have wonderful days and your little ones enjoy it xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning all and merry Xmas to all of you good luck tinsel tinklers bfps all round please xxxx have a nice day and glad Holly is loving her first Xmas xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

I have returned! Temp dropped like a rock! :dohh: af must be near :sad1: about to POAS anyway. Be back in a second with my bfn...


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mimosa here I come! Definitely a :bfn:

Going to sneak back in bed now. Be back when the sun comes up. Kope everyone is having a super christmas so far!


----------



## kit_cat

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! 

Sorry for the BFN Newbie but as you say, Mimosa's here you come :thumbup:

Firstbaby...sorry AF arrived with bells on _but_ you know what's on it's way...:happydance:

Holly....glad LO and OH loved and appreciated all your efforts :flower:

Trinity.....have a great day and regards to Sir Godric :)

Sarachka...hope you've managed to wake OH and you get something good for your cold...how rotten on Christmas day :nope:

Ginge.....have a lovely day, chill, relax and enjoy sweetie :hugs:

And to all other lovelies, whether turtle or otherwise.....HAVE THE BEST DAY! 

I'll be checking in later for more tinsel tinkler's updates......in particular Miss Molly's.......FX'd :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone! MERRY CHRISTMAS!

HOLLY: I am glad LO is having such a great Christmas.

NEWBIE: How many dpo are you? A BFP might still be on the way!

As for me, DH is asleep and I am wide awake with my cold! I am a big reader and got the nook last night for Christmas so I will read for a bit.


----------



## TrinityMom

OMW! I am SO tired. Just slept for 2 hour and I could sleep all night! I only woke up to feed Godric. Where is Molly???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Newbie about your temp and bfn, maybe it's a stn?:hugs:

Just had lunch and DH is having a snooze before going to collect his mum. LO is playing with her new toys- she seems _very_ happy with them, I'm really chuffed because I didn't want to get her heaps of stuff but just a few choice things she'll really like, and she seems to like them.
While DH is out getting my MIL I'm going to glam myself up and put my spangly top on:happydance:(Might have to up the heating a notch though :cold:) And I'm going to Skype my family:flower:

I'm listening to a hilarious CD, it was a gift to Holly from my best friend (and Holly's godmother) and is called "Babies go Oasis"- basically arrangements of Oasis songs for babies, with lots of mellow flute and tinkly sounds! It is very relaxing, just can't imagine Liam or Noel playing:haha:

And here's a pic from our GORGEOUS walk this morning...and one of my embroidery kit...
 



Attached Files:







056.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 2









054.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 2









050.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> OMW! I am SO tired. Just slept for 2 hour and I could sleep all night! I only woke up to feed Godric. Where is Molly???

I guess her girls and her OH have stolen her from us this morning!!:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone! MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> 
> HOLLY: I am glad LO is having such a great Christmas.
> 
> NEWBIE: How many dpo are you? A BFP might still be on the way!
> 
> As for me, DH is asleep and I am wide awake with my cold! I am a big reader and got the nook last night for Christmas so I will read for a bit.

Thanks Addie, hope you're having a lovely time too:hugs:
LO had the biggest nap ever after all the excitement this morning!
Enjoy your reading, I'm off to read too now, but with LO, a 'Slide and Find' Christmas book- not quite the same....:fool:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm HERE!!! Okay... sooo... remembering to breathe and being very quick as we are still opening pressies.... I think (for the first time in my TTC "career") I see a BFaintP so faint I know that you will not see it on a photo so I won't bother BUT I will test again in two days time... or go to the store and test every day. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

:


Mollykins said:


> I'm HERE!!! Okay... sooo... remembering to breathe and being very quick as we are still opening pressies.... I think (for the first time in my TTC "career") I see a BFaintP so faint I know that you will not see it on a photo so I won't bother BUT I will test again in two days time... or go to the store and test every day. :haha:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:I'M SO EXCITED!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:
My husband now thinks I'm and insane lunatic!!!:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm HERE!!! Okay... sooo... remembering to breathe and being very quick as we are still opening pressies.... I think (for the first time in my TTC "career") I see a BFaintP so faint I know that you will not see it on a photo so I won't bother BUT I will test again in two days time... or go to the store and test every day. :haha:

WOooooooHOOOOOOOO:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's soooooo exciting!:hugs: 
Send pic anyway!!! We can zoom on it on our screens to see it really close up!! Pleeeeease!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm HERE!!! Okay... sooo... remembering to breathe and being very quick as we are still opening pressies.... I think (for the first time in my TTC "career") I see a BFaintP so faint I know that you will not see it on a photo so I won't bother BUT I will test again in two days time... or go to the store and test every day. :haha:
> 
> WOooooooHOOOOOOOO:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> That's soooooo exciting!:hugs:
> Send pic anyway!!! We can zoom on it on our screens to see it really close up!! Pleeeeease!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I second that :thumbup: and I vote for going to the store and peeing with emotion daily


----------



## HollyMonkey

OOo Molly you were certainly a good naughty girl for Santa this Christmas then!!!:hugs: I've been logging on and off all day to see your and Newbie's results:fool: My MIL and SS's are arriving in a mo but I'll be back later and expect a pic of your 'too fainty to see'. Code 45675643 Molly, no getting out of posting us _something_ to drool over!!!
:hug:


----------



## Sarachka

*Wow Molly!!* congrats dear, I really hope this is it for you!!


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> I'm HERE!!! Okay... sooo... remembering to breathe and being very quick as we are still opening pressies.... I think (for the first time in my TTC "career") I see a BFaintP so faint I know that you will not see it on a photo so I won't bother BUT I will test again in two days time... or go to the store and test every day. :haha:

Mollyyyyyy! I'm sooooo excited :yipee::yipee::yipee:. That must be it. 
Have a lovely christmas with your family. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

OH
MY
GAWD!!!!:cloud9:

Molly......I'm soooo excited for you.....we so don't care if it's a faint BFP....we NEED pictures NOW!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Soooo, are you now going to spill the beans on that "other" piece of info you sneaked away with when I went to bed last night??? :shrug:

Can I also just use this smiley again..:smug:...you know why! :winkwink: I poo poo your poo poos! :haha:

Soooooooooooooooooooo pleased....and on Christmas day too...how perfecto is this?? :cloud9:


----------



## emandi

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/12/25/9a8eeb165c4d4b9810dc28643985ccc3.gif


----------



## Mollykins

What do you think? Do I just have wishful Christmas line eye?? It is a bit easier to see in real life...
 



Attached Files:







see.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Mollykins

I haven't said it yet, for that I'm sorry BUTTTT.... I will say it now....


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERY ONE OF YOU BEAUTIFUL TURTLES. 

I am very thankful for this thread and more specifically, every one of you. :hugs: You are a whole lot of wonderful women. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay- for my little bit of info that I've held hidden from you for 2 days....

Well, about 3 or 4 months back my milk/colostrum dried up (I've always been able to "manually pump/coax" milk/colostrum out since my youngest DD/last miscarriage) so yeah, 3 or 4 months ago I found that I couldn't do that anymore. WEEELLLL, 2 days ago I was in the shower and decided to try to "coax" something out of my bubbies and... SOMETHING CAME OUT! I'm not sure if that's a good sign but I am guessing we will see soon enough. :thumbup: (I would apologize for being TMI here but I'm sure I am still on the proper thread for over-share. :haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mimosa here I come! Definitely a :bfn:
> 
> Going to sneak back in bed now. Be back when the sun comes up. Kope everyone is having a super christmas so far!

Maybe your temp was down because you only had 4 hours of sleep???


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Turtles! :hi:

And a Happy Christmas to u all! 

Just catching up quickly on the phone as I'm in the car on way back from my mums and we going back to see FIL and MIL and rest of Dave's family that are at BIL's! 

What did all my turtles get from Santa? :flower:

And before I go I have something non christmassy to say if I'm allowed? :blush:

Ok so today I'm CD 12 (I think lol) and i usually O about CD 17... Well I went to loo earlier and I had what I think was some very weird looking CM... 

Sorry for the following description but it's the only way I can describe it lol :haha:...

U know when u get a credit card in the post and it's got the gluey sticky stuff on the back of it to hold it on the letter... Well when u pick it off and rub it between ur fingers into a ball ( u know that feeling? Lol) I could do that with it and it stayed in a ball! 

It was a lot softer than the gluey stuff tho and the colour was see through watery looking (on the liner) and creamy White looking when I picked it off! And it stretched out in-between my thumb and finger without breaking! :blush:

Now I've NEVER had this before and I wondered if any of my lovelies knows what it is? Or what it means? I once had ONE lil blob of EWCM but it was nothing like this?!

One more quick thing... I've drunk orange juice today and the other day I had a glass... I've not drunk it for a long time... Not sure if that's got anything to do with it? Although I used to drink it lots and never had this weird CM before?! :shrug:

Xxxx


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> What do you think? Do I just have wishful Christmas line eye?? It is a bit easier to see in real life...

Molly :flower:, it's really hard to see .... but I think I see something :thumbup:.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I really really hope we are not mistaken. No one deserves :bfp: more than you Molly (sorry my friends, hope you agree with me).
Lots of love. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> I haven't said it yet, for that I'm sorry BUTTTT.... I will say it now....
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERY ONE OF YOU BEAUTIFUL TURTLES.
> 
> I am very thankful for this thread and more specifically, every one of you. :hugs: You are a whole lot of wonderful women. :hugs: :hugs:


Oooo Molly, how much we love YOU! 
And how much we love YOUR thread!
:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww gee, I'm getting all weepy! :cry: Emandi- you are the sweetest turtle. :hugs:

I tweeked it a bit :blush: I've never done that before but I'm excited. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







see.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What do you think? Do I just have wishful Christmas line eye?? It is a bit easier to see in real life...
> 
> Molly :flower:, it's really hard to see .... but I think I see something :thumbup:.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really really hope we are not mistaken. No one deserves :bfp: more than you Molly (sorry my friends, hope you agree with me).
> Lots of love. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Molly! I think I see a line (even if I am the Queen of Line-Eye! :haha:)
I'm so excited! :happydance: you make me want to POAS


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What do you think? Do I just have wishful Christmas line eye?? It is a bit easier to see in real life...
> 
> Molly :flower:, it's really hard to see .... but I think I see something :thumbup:.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really really hope we are not mistaken. No one deserves :bfp: more than you Molly (sorry my friends, hope you agree with me).
> Lots of love. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Molly! I think I see a line (even if I am the Queen of Line-Eye! :haha:)
> I'm so excited! :happydance: you make me want to POASClick to expand...

I've never had line eye but now I am wondering if I have it due to impending TTC break or something. :blush: I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Aww gee, I'm getting all weepy! :cry: Emandi- you are the sweetest turtle. :hugs:
> 
> I tweeked it a bit :blush: I've never done that before but I'm excited. :haha:

Omg Molly I'm so sorry I missed your post!!! I'm on my phone at the mo and my signal is rubbish so it's taking ages to load anything so as I was loading and writing my post i missed yours! :dohh:

I can't see a line at the mo but I am on my phone so will look at it on my laptop when I get in and see what I can see! :winkwink:

I'm so hoping it is your :bfp:!!! :hugs:

Xxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxX


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly I think I see the tiniest hint of a line! But I see something... I think cautious optimism and weeing with emotion are the order of the next two days... When you will surely get a bfreakingp!! Without doubt :dance: :happydance: I knew it had to be one of us - I agree with emandi :hug:

merry Christmas girls I am enjoying :wine: today in light of the :witch: showing... :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

I just showed OH. I know I know!!! I should have told him first but I was freaking out/nervous. So I showed him the pic I posted and said all nonchalant, "You know I told you a bunch of girls on thread were testing today?" He said yes and so I showed him and he said, "I see two lines." He NEVER sees the lines when I show him other people tests on BnB (unless it's very very obvious) and I never expected him to see these... so when he said he saw two lines my eyes nearly bugged out and he looked at me funny and asked "what's wrong?" I told him that was the test I took this morning... he said, "Wait... what does that mean? I saw two lines... what does that mean?? Two lines.... (whispers) pregnant??" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww gee, I'm getting all weepy! :cry: Emandi- you are the sweetest turtle. :hugs:
> 
> I tweeked it a bit :blush: I've never done that before but I'm excited. :haha:
> 
> Omg Molly I'm so sorry I missed your post!!! I'm on my phone at the mo and my signal is rubbish so it's taking ages to load anything so as I was loading and writing my post i missed yours! :dohh:
> 
> I can't see a line at the mo but I am on my phone so will look at it on my laptop when I get in and see what I can see! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm so hoping it is your :bfp:!!! :hugs:
> 
> Xxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxXClick to expand...

It's quite all right Moomin. :hugs: I am nervous and will test again tomorrow AND post pictures. :winkwink:


----------



## MoominMumma

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My Turtles! :hi:
> 
> And a Happy Christmas to u all!
> 
> Just catching up quickly on the phone as I'm in the car on way back from my mums and we going back to see FIL and MIL and rest of Dave's family that are at BIL's!
> 
> What did all my turtles get from Santa? :flower:
> 
> And before I go I have something non christmassy to say if I'm allowed? :blush:
> 
> Ok so today I'm CD 12 (I think lol) and i usually O about CD 17... Well I went to loo earlier and I had what I think was some very weird looking CM...
> 
> Sorry for the following description but it's the only way I can describe it lol :haha:...
> 
> U know when u get a credit card in the post and it's got the gluey sticky stuff on the back of it to hold it on the letter... Well when u pick it off and rub it between ur fingers into a ball ( u know that feeling? Lol) I could do that with it and it stayed in a ball!
> 
> It was a lot softer than the gluey stuff tho and the colour was see through watery looking (on the liner) and creamy White looking when I picked it off! And it stretched out in-between my thumb and finger without breaking! :blush:
> 
> Now I've NEVER had this before and I wondered if any of my lovelies knows what it is? Or what it means? I once had ONE lil blob of EWCM but it was nothing like this?!
> 
> One more quick thing... I've drunk orange juice today and the other day I had a glass... I've not drunk it for a long time... Not sure if that's got anything to do with it? Although I used to drink it lots and never had this weird CM before?! :shrug:
> 
> Xxxx

Think my post may of been missed?! :haha: 

But for obvious reasons I understand why! :haha: bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!)

Xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry Moomin- :hugs: I'm not sure what is going on with your cm... perhaps your body is preparing for a super fertile cycle?? :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

All right lovelies- I am off to visit family... I will not be back until late tonight. I will try to check up on my phone but... I'm not making any promises. Again turtle loves... you are all amazing... have a great rest of your holiDAY.
 



Attached Files:







turtle christmas.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

Hello all. Back from my parents' house. I've had a lovely day. Dad and OH got on very well. My mum said it's been the best christmas since granny died which was 9 years ago. Very high praise indeed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

ME SEE LINE! ME SEE LINE!:wohoo:WOO HOO FOR MOLLYMOO!!!!:wohoo:

Can't stop coz got to do some tit flashing at DH behind my MIL's back, and cook dinner for 5....

Better not be preggars myself this cycle, someone keeps putting champagne in my glass:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I haven't said it yet, for that I'm sorry BUTTTT.... I will say it now....
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERY ONE OF YOU BEAUTIFUL TURTLES.
> 
> I am very thankful for this thread and more specifically, every one of you. :hugs: You are a whole lot of wonderful women. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Oooo Molly, how much we love YOU!
> And how much we love YOUR thread!
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Emandi's said it all for me:flower:
(Hello Emandi:hi: Happy Christmas to you and little Emily:hugs:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: My Turtles! :hi:
> 
> And a Happy Christmas to u all!
> 
> Just catching up quickly on the phone as I'm in the car on way back from my mums and we going back to see FIL and MIL and rest of Dave's family that are at BIL's!
> 
> What did all my turtles get from Santa? :flower:
> 
> And before I go I have something non christmassy to say if I'm allowed? :blush:
> 
> Ok so today I'm CD 12 (I think lol) and i usually O about CD 17... Well I went to loo earlier and I had what I think was some very weird looking CM...
> 
> Sorry for the following description but it's the only way I can describe it lol :haha:...
> 
> U know when u get a credit card in the post and it's got the gluey sticky stuff on the back of it to hold it on the letter... Well when u pick it off and rub it between ur fingers into a ball ( u know that feeling? Lol) I could do that with it and it stayed in a ball!
> 
> It was a lot softer than the gluey stuff tho and the colour was see through watery looking (on the liner) and creamy White looking when I picked it off! And it stretched out in-between my thumb and finger without breaking! :blush:
> 
> Now I've NEVER had this before and I wondered if any of my lovelies knows what it is? Or what it means? I once had ONE lil blob of EWCM but it was nothing like this?!
> 
> One more quick thing... I've drunk orange juice today and the other day I had a glass... I've not drunk it for a long time... Not sure if that's got anything to do with it? Although I used to drink it lots and never had this weird CM before?! :shrug:
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> Think my post may of been missed?! :haha:
> 
> But for obvious reasons I understand why! :haha: bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!)
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Moomin I have that CM at the moment- I think it's old sperm:sick:


----------



## new mummy2010

woohoo mollykins hope your lines get darker, i think i see something on your piccys fx'ed they get darker 

well happy crimbo everyone me was totally spoilt by DF and my family as usual and DF was spoilt by me and my family and DS cried when he found is aaron ross ex pro sunday funday very expensive bmx(which he thought was sold out till feb!!)

Hope everyone else has had a fabby day .........sara OH sounds soooooo sweet and innocent and Bethany what a clever monkey up on her feet, hope the titty flashing goes well 

MERRY CHRISTMAS GIRLYS X x


----------



## Mollykins

I'm really off this time... we are all ready to be out and about. I am going to try and stop by a shop and get a handful more tests. Does that make me crazy?? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

No Molly...it cetainly does not...please get more tests because I for one cannot wait a minute longer for the next installment of testgate!!! 

I think I see a line on that last test but I know you will see more IRL. I cannot tell you how much I'm hoping for this for you :hugs:

Sorry this is short and sweet but I've barely had a minute today....we told everyone today..the phonecalls/texts have been non stop :cloud9:

Hope all my turtle friends are having an absolute BLAST today...love to you all :hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Moomin...it may interest you to know that I had a bunch of that exact same cm yesterday!! What can it all mean my sweet???? :thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> What do you think? Do I just have wishful Christmas line eye?? It is a bit easier to see in real life...

O.M.G Molly!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just got in and am now on my laptop and i've investigated the pic.....

And with a teenie bit of screen tilting i can *DEFINATELY SEE A LINE!!! It's faint but it's there!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And i have just shown Dave and the verdict was....

*He can see a faint line to!!!*

And he only ever says he can see a line if he can definately see it! (And believe me he's done a lot of squinting at my tests.... :haha: and the only test he ever said he could see a line on was my :bfp: which ended in a chemical! :cry: But as soon as he saw the line he as like oooooh go get one of those digital tests... and i said they are expensive.... to which he replied i DONT CARE JUST GO GET ONE! :rofl: And bearing in mind we were on a strict budget at the time and were watching our money very carefully! So for him to say that was EXTRA SPECIAL! :cloud9: But it wasn't to be :cry:)

Sorry i went off the topic a bit.... But the main aim of my ramble was that this is MEGA GOOD NEWS FOR U! And i so hope that THE DAVESTER's all seeing eyes come out on top and have spotted your Xmas :bfp:!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I sooooo can't wait folr tomorrow's installment of 'TESTGATE' ! :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> Oh Moomin...it may interest you to know that I had a bunch of that exact same cm yesterday!! What can it all mean my sweet???? :thumbup:

:thumbup: Yes Kit that is interesting my lovely :hugs:

I would say that if the :witch: hadn't shown that the CM would be a massive sign that a :baby: could well be on the way.... But :shrug:!

As for your CM... i would have said the same as above but instead of the :witch: showing... u got the :baby:!! :haha: :hugs:

I have heard about women having :witch: for the whole 9 months and still having a healthy :baby:.... Which is the reason why i sooooo wanna POAS in the morning (as i still have some EPT's left... IC's)... it would just be interesting to see what i get!!? Don't u think? It can't hurt can it? 
As i've NEVER had anything like this and it's confusing me!! :haha::winkwink:

What do u think hun?

Congrats on the PLUM by the way! :winkwink: :hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Just made OH fish n chips lol. I still feel rubbish. My throat hurts and my voice is croaky and ANNOYING. 

I got a lovely bread machine, socks, an apron, mittens from my parents. OH was so chuffed with the conspiracy theory book he got.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: I've been stealing some BnB time on my phone while DH entertains. Molly... :shock: ... I think I am bout to faint! :happydance: happydance: I am soooo jealous that I don't have access to my laptop so I can the pretty lines too! Moll, I couldn't be happier! What a day this has turned out to be! :hugs: u sooo desrve this my dear!

My day has been busy of course. Slept a couple more hours after my last post then I hit the ground running, cooking breakfast then dinner, plus a cake and opening presents in between. I got a sexy pair of pumps and lots of gift cards. Wish I could take a nap, but more fam is on the way. Merry christmas again girlies! I enjoyed both my mimosas and plan to have a glass of merlot later. 

Btw - since af didn't show up today, I am pretty sure I o'ed two days late and I am actually 11dpo. I'm confident this morning's test was accurate and I'm looking forward to my TTC break :thumbup: sorry girls, u can't get rid of me tho, I'll still be on the thread regularly! :flower:


----------



## addie25

MOLLY I SEE A LINE I SEE A LINE IT IS VERY FAINT BUT I SEE IT. That happened to me and I took a digi and it said pregnant maybe take a digi if the line is not darker tomorrow. I am soooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you Addie! I hope this is it. Been trying for 18 months! I am going to test again tomorrow. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Good evening ladies! :wave: I am currently on my phone at my OH's father's house. In between dinner and dessert and I'm relaxing at the mo as I have some rather distracting cramping/tightness with some bloating. Not attractive feeling, at least I'm wearing an empire waist dress so it isn't terribly noticable. I hope this is it turtles. I think I'll be more than crushed if I'm not pregnant since I got a BFaintP this morning. PMA PMA! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

All right my lovelies... I didn't get any more tests today as most the shops where closed and all that SOOO... I am going out first thing in the morning. Not sure I will be able to hold my FMU that long so is 2mu okay?? Or should I just wait until the following day to test? I fail horribly at trying to hold my wee so the idea of holding it for 4 hours is nightmare-ish. :shock: 

It's late... we've had a long (wonderful) day and now... I'm off to sleep. :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

BB's HURT!


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... can't sleep now... Holly's on... :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just a quick Good morning lovley ladies:flower:

I have to go to the baker's to get fresh bread and croissants and pain au chocolat for everyone! *Sarachka* I wanted a bread machine too until last year, when we moved house and now live opposite a prize winning bakery! And *Trinitymom*- my MIL gave me a Cheque for 150 and some smellies and some choccies- beats a fly net:haha: And *MOLLY* you must wee with emotion on some more sticks for us, and list your symptoms each dpo etc,etc, (#4566565776)
:hugs:all, must dash, I hear MIL coming, I have naughty teenager syndrome!!


----------



## Mollykins

I guess I can sleep. Holly's in a rush. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Okay... can't sleep now... Holly's on... :winkwink:

You can my love coz I'll get told off by DH if I stay on the computer with his mum to make breakfast for! My DH will look like this smiley:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And you need *special* sleep now Molly:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> And you need *special* sleep now Molly:hugs:

:haha: Not quite official yet I don't think but I agree... I am EXHAUSTED. :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

According to my ticker I should be looking forward to gas and flatulence today- given I've had croissant and Ferrero Rocher chocolates for breakfast it's fairly likely, pregnant or not


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: Molly - gutted that the shops were shut! I would wait 2 days seeing as it was such a faint line and 2mu might not cut it, you might get fake negative and be crushed! I too, CANNOT hold my urine ESPECIALLY de la matin...

My MIL bought us some joint presents for the house - a funny sign and a couch!! :happydance: that we can choose (she's glad we don't like leather!!) Other than that I got clothes (lots of clothes :)) and books and a new canvas and some paint in it - I love painting :) the OH got me 2 beaitiful charms one a house (to represent ours) and another glass bead (that I like but it diverts from my colour scheme but I like him more than my colour scheme... 

I didn't get in until 2 am!! And now have a chart with 2 temps on it! I have done ever so well getting up these two mornings and doing it...

Everyone's christmas sounded fantastic :dance: :happydance: i'm sooo glad for all my lovely turtle friends!! We missed my grandad but that's it now first christmas without him here - done didn't feel much like christmas day at times yesterday but I think that's because i'm somewhere in between child and grown up!!

I'm off out with the OH today... Don't know where - I kind of fancy chilling out but we'll see :thumbup: I shall see you about on my phone of course!! Laters...


----------



## emandi

Molly :flower:, why don't you pee in a cup and save it until you get the test? 
Hm :-k, not sure if you read this before your first wee :dohh:.
Anyway I am really excited about your :bfp: and I am sure it will be confirmed next time you test.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: emandi :hi: Firstbaby :hi: Holly :hi: Molly :hi: Sarachka :hi: newbie :hi: Trinity :hi: newmummy :hi: Crunchie :hi:mummyApril :hi:addie.....sorry if I've missed anyone :blush:

Just checking in to say :hi: obviously....hope everyone is still having a great time :happydance:

Molly.......next test please!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> :hi: emandi :hi: Firstbaby :hi: Holly :hi: Molly :hi: Sarachka :hi: newbie :hi: Trinity :hi: newmummy :hi: Crunchie :hi:mummyApril :hi:addie.....sorry if I've missed anyone :blush:
> 
> Just checking in to say :hi: obviously....hope everyone is still having a great time :happydance:
> 
> Molly.......next test please!!!!

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: You missed m-m-m-m-me :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Ok y'all well I have some new much like Molly's. I tested this morning and after like a minute nothing came up so I left it and was like "f**k you, stupid wee stick!" then I looked at it again after a couple of hours and there is the faintest of faint lines! It's not gonna show up on camera, but I'll try. Also you have to really really look at it, but I've found it every time. It's in the place a line should be and it's pink not clear. But I really cant stress how faint it is. It's bearly there. I'm 10DPO today I THINK, possibly less. 

I don't care if you pray to Jesus, Allah or Simon Cowell ... please please pray for me!!


----------



## want2bamum86

hey peeps hope every1 had a gd xmas i still cant believe i am expecting my baby in august just hope this one sticks xxxx


----------



## mummystheword

Hi Ladies! I am 12DPO now and tested yesterday with a :bfn: and now I feel as if :witch: is on her way :growlmad: We only decided to stop the pill last month so this is our first month TTC, and although I know the chances are pretty low and I need to wait for my cycles to regulate, I still was hoping in the back of my mind :cry:

Anyway, I am hoping that the new year will be more productive :thumbup:

Can I join in your group, as I would love to have buddies to talk to along the journey TTC :kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

welcome hunni xxxx


----------



## mummystheword

want2bamum86 said:


> welcome hunni xxxx


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

how r u hunni xx


----------



## mummystheword

Well this is our first cycle TTC and I tested yesterday (11DPO) hoping to have a xmas :bfp: but no such luck :( :witch: is due on 28th and I feel as though she is on her way :( Although I knew that conception was unlikely as I only stopped taking my pill last month, I was still disapointed when I saw the :bfn: I feel so down in the dumps at the moment :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:
 

> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: emandi :hi: Firstbaby :hi: Holly :hi: Molly :hi: Sarachka :hi: newbie :hi: Trinity :hi: newmummy :hi: Crunchie :hi:mummyApril :hi:addie.....sorry if I've missed anyone :blush:
> 
> Just checking in to say :hi: obviously....hope everyone is still having a great time :happydance:
> 
> Molly.......next test please!!!!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: You missed m-m-m-m-me :cry:Click to expand...

Oh noooooooo, I'm so sorry Ginge, and you are such a special turtle :flower: I always manage to miss someone - sorry, forgive me please? :blush:

Hope you're having a lovely time my dear :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ok y'all well I have some new much like Molly's. I tested this morning and after like a minute nothing came up so I left it and was like "f**k you, stupid wee stick!" then I looked at it again after a couple of hours and there is the faintest of faint lines! It's not gonna show up on camera, but I'll try. Also you have to really really look at it, but I've found it every time. It's in the place a line should be and it's pink not clear. But I really cant stress how faint it is. It's bearly there. I'm 10DPO today I THINK, possibly less.
> 
> I don't care if you pray to Jesus, Allah or Simon Cowell ... please please pray for me!!

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! 

My heart just skipped a beat!!!!! OMG! Nearly pee'd a little with excitement :happydance::wohoo:

Please post a pic....we NEED to see, you KNOW we do!! :winkwink:

My knees are killing me as I'm praying to anyone that's listening.....and I'm not even religious!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> hey peeps hope every1 had a gd xmas i still cant believe i am expecting my baby in august just hope this one sticks xxxx

Ahhhh, all confirmed then sweetie? That's the best news ever! :cloud9: I'm hoping for the stickiest of sticky beans for you :hug:

Good luck and congratulations again :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hunni so am i i hope this one stays if not i think il give up


----------



## kit_cat

mummystheword said:


> Hi Ladies! I am 12DPO now and tested yesterday with a :bfn: and now I feel as if :witch: is on her way :growlmad: We only decided to stop the pill last month so this is our first month TTC, and although I know the chances are pretty low and I need to wait for my cycles to regulate, I still was hoping in the back of my mind :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I am hoping that the new year will be more productive :thumbup:
> 
> Can I join in your group, as I would love to have buddies to talk to along the journey TTC :kiss:

Hello mummystheword :wave:

Welcome along to the madhouse :hugs: The ladies here are fun and supportive....you'll make some great virtual friends :friends:

Try not to be too down about your BFN....as you say, It's early days and your body will be doing it's best to remember it's own cycle minus the pill. It will happen very soon for you I'm sure :thumbup:

Merry Christmas and good luck :flower:


----------



## addie25

SARA POST A PICCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!! OMG THAT IS SO EXCITED. Like I said to Molly my line was so light so I took a digi and it came up pregnant so try a digi if you get another faint line!

Ok so what they say is true, feeling sick does not kick in as much till 5t 6th week. My BB's are killing me and I can't go without a bra (and I hate wearing bras when I am just hanging out at home) If I do not eat every couple hours I feel sick and I am crabby. I got a nook for Christmas and I wouldn't let anyone touch it LOL. Welll its touch screen and everyones finger prints would get on it and if they are sick then I touch it and get sick and I can not take all medications rt now. It makes sense no????? :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok, I forgive you :flower: I've just dyed my mums hair and will soon be washing it off :haha: shes going out tonight so had to get rid of the greys :lol:


----------



## addie25

When I went to bed last night my husband took the nook and I should have known. I woke up at 1 am and he was under the covers and I asked what he was doing and he said reading. Who reads a book under the covers NO ONE BECAUSE YOU CANT SEE EXCEPT WITH A NOOK BC IT GIVES YOU LIGHT!!! I was 2 tired to say anything but I took a peek and saw words and said oh ok have fun reading and went to the bathroom and back to bed. When I woke up my nook was missing and was next to his side of the bed! He is lucky I did not wake up cranky!


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> hey peeps hope every1 had a gd xmas i still cant believe i am expecting my baby in august just hope this one sticks xxxx
> 
> Ahhhh, all confirmed then sweetie? That's the best news ever! :cloud9: I'm hoping for the stickiest of sticky beans for you :hug:
> 
> Good luck and congratulations again :happydance::wohoo:Click to expand...

Want2bamum :flower:, great news!!! CONGRATULATIONS, [-o&lt;ing for you to all gods :winkwink:. Hope all goes well for you. :hugs:

Sarachka :flower:, hope you and Molly are next :winkwink:.
:hugs:

:hi: Kit


----------



## Sarachka

I'll do another internet cheapie with fmu tomorrow. It was fmu today. I just checked it again. I can still see the faint thin line but it didn't come up at all on a photo. I haven't told OH bc there isn't really anything to tell him yet. He's wondering why I keep looking at something on the window sill


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ok y'all well I have some new much like Molly's. I tested this morning and after like a minute nothing came up so I left it and was like "f**k you, stupid wee stick!" then I looked at it again after a couple of hours and there is the faintest of faint lines! It's not gonna show up on camera, but I'll try. Also you have to really really look at it, but I've found it every time. It's in the place a line should be and it's pink not clear. But I really cant stress how faint it is. It's bearly there. I'm 10DPO today I THINK, possibly less.
> 
> I don't care if you pray to Jesus, Allah or Simon Cowell ... please please pray for me!!
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> My heart just skipped a beat!!!!! OMG! Nearly pee'd a little with excitement :happydance::wohoo:
> 
> Please post a pic....we NEED to see, you KNOW we do!! :winkwink:
> 
> My knees are killing me as I'm praying to anyone that's listening.....and I'm not even religious!! :haha:Click to expand...

Awww kit thank you. It means so much to me that you're excited for me


----------



## addie25

Sara: I am excited to hear what you get tomorrow morning!!!!!! I am sure it will be a BFP!


----------



## addie25

Oh my it's starting to snow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ok y'all well I have some new much like Molly's. I tested this morning and after like a minute nothing came up so I left it and was like "f**k you, stupid wee stick!" then I looked at it again after a couple of hours and there is the faintest of faint lines! It's not gonna show up on camera, but I'll try. Also you have to really really look at it, but I've found it every time. It's in the place a line should be and it's pink not clear. But I really cant stress how faint it is. It's bearly there. I'm 10DPO today I THINK, possibly less.
> 
> I don't care if you pray to Jesus, Allah or Simon Cowell ... please please pray for me!!
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> My heart just skipped a beat!!!!! OMG! Nearly pee'd a little with excitement :happydance::wohoo:
> 
> Please post a pic....we NEED to see, you KNOW we do!! :winkwink:
> 
> My knees are killing me as I'm praying to anyone that's listening.....and I'm not even religious!! :haha:Click to expand...

Sarachka!!!! We soooo need to see pics asap!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am praying to anyone that will listen at the mo... i don't care if it's Allah, Buddah or Ganesh (spelling?)!!! :rofl: 

I am so excited for u hun!!! What a fab xmas this is turning out to be! Fab all round! :thumbup::winkwink:

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


And Kit i am so :cry::cry::cry:....

U MISSED ME OUT!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::shrug::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::dohh:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

mummystheword said:


> Hi Ladies! I am 12DPO now and tested yesterday with a :bfn: and now I feel as if :witch: is on her way :growlmad: We only decided to stop the pill last month so this is our first month TTC, and although I know the chances are pretty low and I need to wait for my cycles to regulate, I still was hoping in the back of my mind :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I am hoping that the new year will be more productive :thumbup:
> 
> Can I join in your group, as I would love to have buddies to talk to along the journey TTC :kiss:

Welcome mummystheword :hi::hi::hi: 

Everyone here is fab! And we chat about ANYTIHNG AND EVERYTHING.... and when i say ANYTHING i really do mean *anything!*:haha:

Sending u lots of :dust: and :bfp: wishes!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

my friend just brought round my xmas pressie its a book on newborns lol


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Moomin.....don't know how I make such mistakes.....sorry sweetie....I really am slipping :blush: I blame pregnancy brain :shrug: Can you forgive me too? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> my friend just brought round my xmas pressie its a book on newborns lol

How thoughtful....could do withsomething like that myself! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

SARACHKA!!!!!!
I'm so excited for you!!!! So much good luck on this thread this cycle...must be all the emotional peeing!!! Can't wait for tomorrow's round of wee-sticks :happydance:

*Addie,* I kept thinking you were making a spelling error with your nook! But then I googled it and saw what it was :thumbup: I got a kindle for my birthday...it's only arriving in Jan tho but I can't wait! 30 000 books!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:

Well, I tested this morning, stupid I know and got a bfn or stn, depends how you look at it. I'm embracing it though and taking painkillers and drinking Southern Comfort (DH's xmas pressie from my mom) :winkwink: See *Holly*, my mom gives HIM nice presents! He got a cd too. Maybe I'll sit under my fly net and read my book and drink :haha:

We took the boys to see Megamind. It was really good, but only on in 3D which is WAY more expensive, so 5 tickets and the smallest popcorn and sluch puppies came to R400!!! There's our outing for the holidays done! DH and I are both on holiday this week :happydance: so excited!


----------



## addie25

Ugh I am getting snowed in with DH RT NOW and he is on my last nerve. He doesn't understand being pregnant at all and is not being very sensitive he even asked me to carry presents yesterday that were heavy and when I said no pregnant pple r not supposed to lift heavy things he got annoyed and said im using it as an excuse. 

Just now I go and get a glass of chocolate milk bc my body is telling me to drink milk asap its a craving I have and hes getting all annoyed bc y am i using milk to drink and he wont have any for his cereal and we r getting snowed in and he cant get some more. WHO ever heard of someone saying u arent supposed to drink milk its just for cereal does he need to go back to kindergarten and relearn the uses of things!

AND usually he is sweet and kind but he has been on my nerves the last 2 days just not being understanding and telling me I am using pregnancy as an excuse to not lift things and to drink his milk!!!


----------



## emandi

Mollyyyy .......... wakey wakey :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Now DH is cleaning. He always thinks that if he cleans after he is wrong that all is well or something because I love a very clean house. Well I think he is being very insensitive and cleaning bc I like things clean doesn't fix that he was being very insensitive. :cry:


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> Oh Moomin.....don't know how I make such mistakes.....sorry sweetie....I really am slipping :blush: I blame pregnancy brain :shrug: Can you forgive me too? :flower:

Hmmmm....well seen as u asked so nicely and u do have :baby: brain.... of course i forgive u!!! :thumbup::hug::flower:

So how did it go yesterday when u told everyone? Bet there were a lot of :cry:? :winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Rahhh I'm really not sure if I just have major Line Eye. I don't usually have it! Now under electric light it's even harder to see and I did lose it for a second, but found it again. There's no way it's showing up on my phone, which makes me think it's a) too faint to be a line or b) TTC has finally made me crack up


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Rahhh I'm really not sure if I just have major Line Eye. I don't usually have it! Now under electric light it's even harder to see and I did lose it for a second, but found it again. There's no way it's showing up on my phone, which makes me think it's a) too faint to be a line or b) TTC has finally made me crack up

Sarachka- you stole the words right from my mouth. I think I have gone completely lolo. :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

BIG BOY'S SPERMINATED YOU SARACHKA!

Would you please excuse me girls while I pray to Simon Cowell for my friend Sarachka? 

"[-o&lt;Oo-um-a-lum-a, please Simon...um-a-lum-a, make the line...um-a-lum-a, darker...um-a-lum-a...tomorrow morning for Sarachka[-o&lt;"

OOoo:happydance: Twins as well, double OOoo OOoo:happydance:

Hope it gets darker tomorrow my lovely:flower::hug::dust:

Not even a pic we can zoom and tweak at our leisure?:cry:


----------



## Sarachka

OK I'll upload the pic and tweak and zoom etc but I'm sure you won't be able to see ANYTHING. I can't see a thing on the photo and I'm not even sure I can see it on the real one any more!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Advice from the TTC madness control group*

Key things to remember when POAS;

-Time limit
-Colour of line


----------



## Mollykins

I quit! :hissy:


----------



## Sarachka

OK i really can't demoralise myself by posting it as it's just a photo of a very negative internet cheapie wee stick.

I'll do it again tomorrow and see what happens!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummystheword said:


> Hi Ladies! I am 12DPO now and tested yesterday with a :bfn: and now I feel as if :witch: is on her way :growlmad: We only decided to stop the pill last month so this is our first month TTC, and although I know the chances are pretty low and I need to wait for my cycles to regulate, I still was hoping in the back of my mind :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I am hoping that the new year will be more productive :thumbup:
> 
> Can I join in your group, as I would love to have buddies to talk to along the journey TTC :kiss:

Absolutely, welcome:flower: Happy Boxing day!
I actually got preggars my 1st month off the pill but mc'd, possibly because my body wasn't hormonally ready to assume a pregnancy? That's how it feels to me,:shrug: so I think your body is just being more sensible than mine and waiting til it's good and ready!!

Sorry in advance if I muddle you up with mummyapril and newmummy, lots of mummy's!:happydance: I'll try not to though!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I quit! :hissy:

Breath deeply in times of crisis and count to ten


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey *Trintymom*:hi:You might be able to help me with something, a little doubt I have. I'm undecided as to whether I want to get myself a pair of leather boots with my MIL's Christmas cheque, or a few fly protection nets? You might be able to advise me:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OK i really can't demoralise myself by posting it as it's just a photo of a very negative internet cheapie wee stick.
> 
> I'll do it again tomorrow and see what happens!

You do that- work up a good concentrate overnight, wee with emotion in the morning, and get a daylight shot:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> When I went to bed last night my husband took the nook and I should have known. I woke up at 1 am and he was under the covers and I asked what he was doing and he said reading. Who reads a book under the covers NO ONE BECAUSE YOU CANT SEE EXCEPT WITH A NOOK BC IT GIVES YOU LIGHT!!! I was 2 tired to say anything but I took a peek and saw words and said oh ok have fun reading and went to the bathroom and back to bed. When I woke up my nook was missing and was next to his side of the bed! He is lucky I did not wake up cranky!

After a bit more context I've worked out what a Nook is, it's a Kindle in my book, excuse the pun!:haha: My mum and dad and bro have them, and love them, I'm not entirely converted since I love reading in the bath and I'd be scared to with a fancy whotsit. Oo and the smell of books...:cloud9: But I'll get one one day I guess, since they seem to be the way forward:shrug:

My DH was like yours, but once the bump starts showing you can start milking it more (another pun, in the light of your milk issues!:haha:) by patting your tum and saying 'oh, a little contraction!' We moved house when I was 7 months pregnant and I did lots of organising but didn't lift a sausage! I did construct lots of Ikea furniture mind you:dohh: But I had to since DH clearly didn't have Lego as a kid, he can't put an Ikea _anything_ together!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh Moomin.....don't know how I make such mistakes.....sorry sweetie....I really am slipping :blush: I blame pregnancy brain :shrug: Can you forgive me too? :flower:

It happens with age Kit :jo: Don't beat yourself up with your thorny branch over it :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> thanx hunni so am i i hope this one stays if not i think il give up

That's great news want2bamum.:hugs: Did the doctor give you any advice or help about doing the best to keep this one sticky? I don't mean to be nosey, you can just ignore this question if you prefer!:ignore:


----------



## addie25

Holly liked ur milking it joke. :thumbup:

I wasn't even milking it I just wanted some MILK :haha: and I reuse to lift up anything heavy I do not want to loose this baby. I do not see how in his eyes that is milking it.

I see your point, it may not be 2 real to him yet since I am not showing but I hope I do not have to wait 3 months for him to get the point that I am pregnant and can not do everything I used to do and will have cravings and so on.

Hopefully Thursday when he sees the little one in me on the scan he will get the point!!! 

I mean at 1st when I was so tired he would nap with me and so on and maybe he is just having an off 2 days.


----------



## addie25

LOL maybe you should get your DH some legos next Christmas. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Holly liked ur milking it joke. :thumbup:
> 
> I wasn't even milking it I just wanted some MILK :haha: and I reuse to lift up anything heavy I do not want to loose this baby. I do not see how in his eyes that is milking it.
> 
> I see your point, it may not be 2 real to him yet since I am not showing but I hope I do not have to wait 3 months for him to get the point that I am pregnant and can not do everything I used to do and will have cravings and so on.
> 
> Hopefully Thursday when he sees the little one in me on the scan he will get the point!!!
> 
> I mean at 1st when I was so tired he would nap with me and so on and maybe he is just having an off 2 days.

Christmas is always a bit stressful, DH'll get over it! He's probably jealous, he knows you have 8 months of being a princess before you, and he hasn't got that himself :shrug: Have pity on him:flower:


----------



## addie25

LOL maybe I will buy him a princess outfit with glass slippers for his birthday in February!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> LOL maybe you should get your DH some legos next Christmas. :haha:

They should make little Ikea baby furniture construction kits for my DH and my LO, they can learn together:haha:


----------



## addie25

LOL thats funny!


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone how are you all? did you all enjoy christmas? hope youre all well xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Peace reigns; MIL back home, :baby: in bed, boys in front of tv with DH. We had our big turkey dinner today 'twas yum. And left overs for dinner so no cooking to do:happydance: (I do like cooking but you can have too much of a good thing sometimes)

MIL got LO a FABULOOOOUS set of bath toys, Fisher Price 'stay 'n play bath friends' which she _LOVED_ in the bath tonight, she laughed hysterically and grumped when she had to get out the bath, something she's never done before! (Were her baths boring before?:shrug::cry:) 

My parents are coming over in 4 days time
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## addie25

:hi: April!

The bath toys sound like a lot of fun!!! I was telling DH yesterday that we will have just as much fun with out little ones toys as he or she will!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone how are you all? did you all enjoy christmas? hope youre all well xx

I had a fabby Christmas thanks:hugs: And you?

Your avatar is a thing of beauty:flower: *swooooon*


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> :hi: April!
> 
> The bath toys sound like a lot of fun!!! I was telling DH yesterday that we will have just as much fun with out little ones toys as he or she will!:haha:

God yes, I'm _such_ a toy hog!! Sometimes LO doesn't get a look in. Especially with the dribbling lobster in the bath tonight...


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Peace reigns; MIL back home, :baby: in bed, boys in front of tv with DH. We had our big turkey dinner today 'twas yum. And left overs for dinner so no cooking to do:happydance: (I do like cooking but you can have too much of a good thing sometimes)
> 
> MIL got LO a FABULOOOOUS set of bath toys, Fisher Price 'stay 'n play bath friends' which she _LOVED_ in the bath tonight, she laughed hysterically and grumped when she had to get out the bath, something she's never done before! (Were her baths boring before?:shrug::cry:)
> 
> My parents are coming over in 4 days time
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I cant wait to have wonderful family cristmases like yours, Holl. My mum got tearful last night bc she'd enjoyed having me and Charlie there so much. I know if I have a baby my mum would just adore Christmas next year. 

I cant wait for Tuesday when my nephew arrives. Oh and my sister & BIL in tow. 

OH and I have jointly made chicken soup to have as we are both nursing colds. Mine is no worse than yesterday though which is good.


----------



## mummyApril

had a brilliant day thankyou :) i have a question for you ladies i dont know if you will know but basically if i have a really long leutual (sp) phase will this change how far a long i am? my last AF was 24.11 and i ovulated 02.12 so would that make me further than i am? x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey *Trintymom*:hi:You might be able to help me with something, a little doubt I have. I'm undecided as to whether I want to get myself a pair of leather boots with my MIL's Christmas cheque, or a few fly protection nets? You might be able to advise me:rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: As an expert in fly nets, I'd have to recommend them over leather boots any day :haha: Also, you'd be able to get WAY more fly nets with all your euros so you could be the Queen of Fly Nets :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> had a brilliant day thankyou :) i have a question for you ladies i dont know if you will know but basically if i have a really long leutual (sp) phase will this change how far a long i am? my last AF was 24.11 and i ovulated 02.12 so would that make me further than i am? x

I don't think so, since they just count from the 1st day of the last period before pregnancy, and from the supposed day of conception. In France in anycase we just have those 2 dates, the first is the 'SA' (Semaines d'aménorrhée, ie weeks without a period) and the second the SG (semaines de grossesse ie weeks of pregnancy) Length of LP doesn't count for us frogs!:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey *Trintymom*:hi:You might be able to help me with something, a little doubt I have. I'm undecided as to whether I want to get myself a pair of leather boots with my MIL's Christmas cheque, or a few fly protection nets? You might be able to advise me:rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: As an expert in fly nets, I'd have to recommend them over leather boots any day :haha: Also, you'd be able to get WAY more fly nets with all your euros so you could be the Queen of Fly Nets :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs: Fly nets it is then. I might even be able to get some January Sale ones, and get far more nets for my moneyhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/mouche-loupe-1.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> had a brilliant day thankyou :) i have a question for you ladies i dont know if you will know but basically if i have a really long leutual (sp) phase will this change how far a long i am? my last AF was 24.11 and i ovulated 02.12 so would that make me further than i am? x

Just re-read and I got the phase wrong I think, the pre O phase you mean? I don't think it changes anything, it goes from last AF and is always plus or minus 5 days accurate anyway!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka; I must say it has been nice having my _own_ family Christmas with LO. I usually go to my parents place in the UK but it's always a bit stressful and exhausting, it was nice to be at home and do things to my rhythm, even if DH did scowl at me if I drifted within 2 feet of the computer today with his mum there...


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> had a brilliant day thankyou :) i have a question for you ladies i dont know if you will know but basically if i have a really long leutual (sp) phase will this change how far a long i am? my last AF was 24.11 and i ovulated 02.12 so would that make me further than i am? x
> 
> Just re-read and I got the phase wrong I think, the pre O phase you mean?Click to expand...

the phase from ovulation to next AF ? :/ i didnt think it would make any difference i just didnt know lol thankyou :)


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Holly

Sounds like you had a lovely time and it'll get even better when you get to see your family next :cloud9: Your Chrimbo will be complete :thumbup:

Bet you can't wait to go out and shop for all those fly nets :winkwink: Now that will really round of a fantastic Christmas!


----------



## Mollykins

Took a test this morning and it's exactly the same as yesterday. It's all in my head, the line should be darker... I'm not pregnant and I'm grumpy and sad and... having a no good very bad day. :nope: 

I took my frustration out on the Christmas decorations and put EVERYTHING away and cleaned the house. My OH got out of the shower and came down, took silent stock of the situation and said, "It seems that someone is having a bad morning... what do you need me to do?" I love that man. :hugs:

Sorry for my hissy post earlier... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







26.Dec..jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> had a brilliant day thankyou :) i have a question for you ladies i dont know if you will know but basically if i have a really long leutual (sp) phase will this change how far a long i am? my last AF was 24.11 and i ovulated 02.12 so would that make me further than i am? x
> 
> Just re-read and I got the phase wrong I think, the pre O phase you mean?Click to expand...
> 
> the phase from ovulation to next AF ? :/ i didnt think it would make any difference i just didnt know lol thankyou :)Click to expand...

See edited version of my reply!!!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly I think I see a line still, that or I have line eye.:shrug: What's it like in real life today? Still 'there'?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Rahhh I'm really not sure if I just have major Line Eye. I don't usually have it! Now under electric light it's even harder to see and I did lose it for a second, but found it again. There's no way it's showing up on my phone, which makes me think it's a) too faint to be a line or b) TTC has finally made me crack up
> 
> Sarachka- you stole the words right from my mouth. I think I have gone completely lolo. :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey Sarachka and Molly

Are you sure you both aren't doing the denial thing....i.e. brain knows it saw a very faint pink line but heart can't risk believing it? I don't think either of you would be prone to flights of fancy...and Molly, your OH said he saw 2 lines...so the only other explanation would be some pretty evil and amazingly coincidental evaps??? I'd never rule anything out but remain optimistic for both of you :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :hi: Holly
> 
> Sounds like you had a lovely time and it'll get even better when you get to see your family next :cloud9: Your Chrimbo will be complete :thumbup:
> 
> Bet you can't wait to go out and shop for all those fly nets :winkwink: Now that will really round of a fantastic Christmas!

Thanks Kit you lovely thing :hugs: :cloud9: Ah Fly nets:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Rahhh I'm really not sure if I just have major Line Eye. I don't usually have it! Now under electric light it's even harder to see and I did lose it for a second, but found it again. There's no way it's showing up on my phone, which makes me think it's a) too faint to be a line or b) TTC has finally made me crack up
> 
> Sarachka- you stole the words right from my mouth. I think I have gone completely lolo. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Sarachka and Molly
> 
> Are you sure you both aren't doing the denial thing....i.e. brain knows it saw a very faint pink line but heart can't risk believing it? I don't think either of you would be prone to flights of fancy...and Molly, your OH said he saw 2 lines...so the only other explanation would be some pretty evil and amazingly coincidental evaps??? I'd never rule anything out but remain optimistic for both of you :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Took a test this morning and it's exactly the same as yesterday. It's all in my head, the line should be darker... I'm not pregnant and I'm grumpy and sad and... having a no good very bad day. :nope:
> 
> I took my frustration out on the Christmas decorations and put EVERYTHING away and cleaned the house. My OH got out of the shower and came down, took silent stock of the situation and said, "It seems that someone is having a bad morning... what do you need me to do?" I love that man. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my hissy post earlier... :blush:

Oh Molly...I just posted to you before seeing this....I think I see a line too. It's faint but I am pretty sure I see it. I'm sorry you're feeling out of sorts with all of this but it's not surprising. The timing of this is both amazing if it is indeed your BFP, but you must feel a ton of pressure because it's onto a break after this if not. I honestly think I see a line - not just saying that to give you hope. Hope it's not evil evap :nope: How long after wee-ing did you take this pic?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Now DH is cleaning. He always thinks that if he cleans after he is wrong that all is well or something because I love a very clean house. Well I think he is being very insensitive and cleaning bc I like things clean doesn't fix that he was being very insensitive. :cry:

:hi: addie 

I think the reality of all of this doesn't quite sink in as quickly for men as women, for obvious reasons. At least his cleaning gives you a heads up that he knows he has something to make up for which bodes well :thumbup: Hope your last nerve has survived the annoyance :winkwink: How is the snow now?


----------



## Mollykins

I took the pic 4-5 minutes after I wee'd on it... I watched and waited until the dye went through. My OH sees the line and I do too (as do some of you lovelies) and yet I feel that it should be darker today. :shrug: I feel different this cycle, physically... but maybe it's just a case of wishing so hard I "think" I feel different? I don't know. I've never had a test do this and I always use the same tests (since they are so cheap! :haha:) but there is a line and I wonder... is it possible to have evaps twice? In the time frame? (sigh) Oh and Hollz... I can't answer your question about whether or not it's still there because I lost it... :blush: I know! It's horrible but I don't know where I put it! :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Moomin.....don't know how I make such mistakes.....sorry sweetie....I really am slipping :blush: I blame pregnancy brain :shrug: Can you forgive me too? :flower:
> 
> Hmmmm....well seen as u asked so nicely and u do have :baby: brain.... of course i forgive u!!! :thumbup::hug::flower:
> 
> So how did it go yesterday when u told everyone? Bet there were a lot of :cry:? :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Ah thank you Moomin :kiss:

It was quite emotional telling all the family and close friends yesterday. Some of the reactions were funny....My bestest friend in the whole world...

Me: You're going to be an Aunty
Her: Ooo really, who's pregnant? :haha:

My mum was really happy...my sister is also pregnant but lives in Canada, so although I'm at the other end of the UK from my mum, I'm still the one she will see more regularly :thumbup:

I'm glad to stop pretending now :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

mollykins said:


> took a test this morning and it's exactly the same as yesterday. It's all in my head, the line should be darker... I'm not pregnant and i'm grumpy and sad and... Having a no good very bad day. :nope:
> 
> I took my frustration out on the christmas decorations and put everything away and cleaned the house. My oh got out of the shower and came down, took silent stock of the situation and said, "it seems that someone is having a bad morning... What do you need me to do?" i love that man. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my hissy post earlier... :blush:

i see da line!!!!

I've just had ANOTHER look @ MINE, there is a definately evap line on there now, wonder if what I saw was the beginnings of an evap. Will have to wait until tomorrow FMU ...


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> took a test this morning and it's exactly the same as yesterday. It's all in my head, the line should be darker... I'm not pregnant and i'm grumpy and sad and... Having a no good very bad day. :nope:
> 
> I took my frustration out on the christmas decorations and put everything away and cleaned the house. My oh got out of the shower and came down, took silent stock of the situation and said, "it seems that someone is having a bad morning... What do you need me to do?" i love that man. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my hissy post earlier... :blush:
> 
> i see da line!!!!Click to expand...

Sarachka..is this what yours look like?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I took the pic 4-5 minutes after I wee'd on it... I watched and waited until the dye went through. My OH sees the line and I do too (as do some of you lovelies) and yet I feel that it should be darker today. :shrug: I feel different this cycle, physically... but maybe it's just a case of wishing so hard I "think" I feel different? I don't know. I've never had a test do this and I always use the same tests (since they are so cheap! :haha:) but there is a line and I wonder... is it possible to have evaps twice? In the time frame? (sigh) Oh and Hollz... I can't answer your question about whether or not it's still there because I lost it... :blush: I know! It's horrible but I don't know where I put it! :dohh:

Buy yourself a different hpt tomorrow Molly, for us, your turtle friends:hugs: Not a blue dye one though. As Emandi says you can save your fmu in a pot the time to go and get one. And a digital for in 2 days time?:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I found my test. :haha: :blush:

So here it is... super dry now.
 



Attached Files:







dry.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> took a test this morning and it's exactly the same as yesterday. It's all in my head, the line should be darker... I'm not pregnant and i'm grumpy and sad and... Having a no good very bad day. :nope:
> 
> I took my frustration out on the christmas decorations and put everything away and cleaned the house. My oh got out of the shower and came down, took silent stock of the situation and said, "it seems that someone is having a bad morning... What do you need me to do?" i love that man. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my hissy post earlier... :blush:
> 
> i see da line!!!!
> 
> I've just had ANOTHER look @ MINE, there is a definately evap line on there now, wonder if what I saw was the beginnings of an evap. Will have to wait until tomorrow FMU ...Click to expand...


You gotta look in the 5 min time frame, since the evaps start setting in pretty quickly, at 10 mins mine start forming


----------



## Mollykins

Well, I have 3 tests left. I am just going to stick with these until AF is due... if AF doesn't come, I will go buy a different test. Possibly a FRER.


----------



## kit_cat

I can still see a faint something on there...a bit of screen tilting, but it's there! :thumbup: Was it/is it pink Molly?


----------



## Sarachka

Mine is lighter than that and has been replaced now with a big fat clear evap


----------



## MoominMumma

*Molly Molly Molly!!! I see the line!!! And I'm using my phone!!!*:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and the thing about saving your wee... HCG starts to break down rather quickly so saving a cup o' wee doesn't work very well. :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I found my test. :haha: :blush:
> 
> So here it is... super dry now.

Still think I see something still , but it could be evap if it's dry:shrug: Or the shadow of that plastic nodule! Oh I so hope it's the beginnings of a biggy:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm fairly sure there was pink to it but as you know it's so so faint I just can't be absolutely sure. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Mine is lighter than that and has been replaced now with a big fat clear evap

Hmmm, but still it's what came up within 10 minutes that counts. If it was pink then it's positive, but probably just really early and next test there will hopefully be more pink dye in your test line.

Still on my knees :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mine is lighter than that and has been replaced now with a big fat clear evap
> 
> Hmmm, but still it's what came up within 10 minutes that counts. If it was pink then it's positive, but probably just really early and next test there will hopefully be more pink dye in your test line.
> 
> Still on my knees :winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...

Agreed, and I'm inclined to trust what your DH said about the line, not that I know him:shrug::fool:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mine is lighter than that and has been replaced now with a big fat clear evap
> 
> Hmmm, but still it's what came up within 10 minutes that counts. If it was pink then it's positive, but probably just really early and next test there will hopefully be more pink dye in your test line.
> 
> Still on my knees :winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, and I'm inclined to trust what your DH said about the line, not that I know him:shrug::fool:Click to expand...

What did her OH say? I must have missed that?...


----------



## new mummy2010

:hi: mumstheword these girls are great:thumbup:

:happydance:for Sara and Molly getting faint BFP cant wait for more tests

How is everyone else today??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka seriously into her stocking gifts yesterday morning, and at the breakfast table with them!!!
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 5









021.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

Wonderful pics of LO miss. :thumbup: Lovely! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mine is lighter than that and has been replaced now with a big fat clear evap
> 
> Hmmm, but still it's what came up within 10 minutes that counts. If it was pink then it's positive, but probably just really early and next test there will hopefully be more pink dye in your test line.
> 
> Still on my knees :winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, and I'm inclined to trust what your DH said about the line, not that I know him:shrug::fool:Click to expand...
> 
> What did her OH say? I must have missed that?...Click to expand...

Me too actually...I know your OH made comment, but thought Sarachka didn't want to mention as she wasn't sure?? May be wrong :shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> Ah thank you Moomin :kiss:
> 
> It was quite emotional telling all the family and close friends yesterday. Some of the reactions were funny....My bestest friend in the whole world...
> 
> Me: You're going to be an Aunty
> Her: Ooo really, who's pregnant? :haha:
> 
> My mum was really happy...my sister is also pregnant but lives in Canada, so although I'm at the other end of the UK from my mum, I'm still the one she will see more regularly :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad to stop pretending now :thumbup:

"Who's pregnant!" :haha: I like it! :dohh:

Aww it's nice that your sister is also pregnant so atleast u have someone close who u can share the pregnancy journey with! (well not exactly close as in distance... but u know what i mean :haha:)!

My best friend knows I am TTC and so does my mum (well Dave doesn't know that they know because he said that he wants it to be between us untill the 'right time' - i.e. 3 months... but what he doesn't know won't hurt him :winkwink:... i just couldn't keep it all to myself :haha:! Well of course i have my lovely Turtles to share *everything* with :haha:, but i tell my mum and my bestest friend everything anyway so it was only right to tell them the *biggest* thing i've ever done (well apart from *proposing to Dave!!!*!)

How is your mum doing now? Better than before i hope?! :hug::hugs::hug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mine is lighter than that and has been replaced now with a big fat clear evap
> 
> Hmmm, but still it's what came up within 10 minutes that counts. If it was pink then it's positive, but probably just really early and next test there will hopefully be more pink dye in your test line.
> 
> Still on my knees :winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, and I'm inclined to trust what your DH said about the line, not that I know him:shrug::fool:Click to expand...
> 
> What did her OH say? I must have missed that?...Click to expand...
> 
> Me too actually...I know your OH made comment, but thought Sarachka didn't want to mention as she wasn't sure?? May be wrong :shrug:Click to expand...

Hollz might be the one who's confused. :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok i know this is *random* but i am off to POA OPK! To satisfy my addiction to POAS but more importantly... to give my Turtle :friends: something to perve over! :haha:

See u all in a minute! :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ah thank you Moomin :kiss:
> 
> It was quite emotional telling all the family and close friends yesterday. Some of the reactions were funny....My bestest friend in the whole world...
> 
> Me: You're going to be an Aunty
> Her: Ooo really, who's pregnant? :haha:
> 
> My mum was really happy...my sister is also pregnant but lives in Canada, so although I'm at the other end of the UK from my mum, I'm still the one she will see more regularly :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad to stop pretending now :thumbup:
> 
> "Who's pregnant!" :haha: I like it! :dohh:
> 
> Aww it's nice that your sister is also pregnant so atleast u have someone close who u can share the pregnancy journey with! (well not exactly close as in distance... but u know what i mean :haha:)!
> 
> My best friend knows I am TTC and so does my mum (well Dave doesn't know that they know because he said that he wants it to be between us untill the 'right time' - i.e. 3 months... but what he doesn't know won't hurt him :winkwink:... i just couldn't keep it all to myself :haha:! Well of course i have my lovely Turtles to share *everything* with :haha:, but i tell my mum and my bestest friend everything anyway so it was only right to tell them the *biggest* thing i've ever done (well apart from *proposing to Dave!!!*!)
> 
> How is your mum doing now? Better than before i hope?! :hug::hugs::hug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Wow Moomin!! YOU proposed to Dave?? Good on you! i think that's fantastic :thumbup: Tell us how you did it.....please (if you don't mind?)

My mum is making a miraculously speedy recovery by all accounts...so much better....thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka's favourite present, her own chair! She went wild with joy!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









014.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mine is lighter than that and has been replaced now with a big fat clear evap
> 
> Hmmm, but still it's what came up within 10 minutes that counts. If it was pink then it's positive, but probably just really early and next test there will hopefully be more pink dye in your test line.
> 
> Still on my knees :winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, and I'm inclined to trust what your DH said about the line, not that I know him:shrug::fool:Click to expand...
> 
> What did her OH say? I must have missed that?...Click to expand...

Oh Sorry, mix up, _your_ OH!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka's favourite present, her own chair! She went wild with joy!

Awww :awww: too adorable! Is it a real mini chair or of the blow up variety?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think Sarachka's OH saw a line on Molly's test:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

I love your pics Holly... absolutely brill. I was explaining to the girls today while we were out about the role of firefighters and why they are also rescuers. I said, "If you were trapped in your home and it was on fire, they would rescue you AND fight the fire." And I also started bawling like a baby just at the thought of my bebes trapped in a house fire. :cry: If I'm not pregnant... I might want to seek counseling. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I think Sarachka's OH saw a line on Molly's test:wacko:

I think that was Moomin's OH. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka's favourite present, her own chair! She went wild with joy!
> 
> Awww :awww: too adorable! Is it a real mini chair or of the blow up variety?Click to expand...

Sorry for the mix up girls, I had Molly and her OH in mind!

It's just a fairly naff foam job, but with removable washable cover:thumbup: I was quite surprised at her reaction!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly? Did you see my post about the bubbies? As a previous BF mummy... what do you think?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka's favourite present, her own chair! She went wild with joy!
> 
> Awww :awww: too adorable! Is it a real mini chair or of the blow up variety?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the mix up girls, I had Molly and her OH in mind!
> 
> It's just a fairly naff foam job, but with removable washable cover:thumbup: I was quite surprised at her reaction!Click to expand...

Well it really looks the part and she's clearly over the moon with it :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I love your pics Holly... absolutely brill. I was explaining to the girls today while we were out about the role of firefighters and why they are also rescuers. I said, "If you were trapped in your home and it was on fire, they would rescue you AND fight the fire." And I also started bawling like a baby just at the thought of my bebes trapped in a house fire. :cry: If I'm not pregnant... I might want to seek counseling. :dohh:

I understand completely; the day that nutter had the kids hostage in the French nursery I just hugged Holly really tight loads that day and thought to myself 'you're never going to nursery, or school, or anywhere, ever!':wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly? Did you see my post about the bubbies? As a previous BF mummy... what do you think?

Oh, meant to mention this Moll...I have no intelligent comment to make due to no experience of this but it definitely makes me rub my chin in a ponderous fashion :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

And before I had LO I was always telling DH he wraps his kids in cotton wool too much etc etc, oh the hypocrisy of it, but I didn't know what it was to have a bébé before!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly? Did you see my post about the bubbies? As a previous BF mummy... what do you think?

I couldn't really say:shrug: Tmi but I still have a leak of colostrum that congeals on my right nipple from time to time, and when I first started ttc I got excited about it, but it seems to be a permanent feature post bf so I ignore it now! I confess last night after reading your post I squeezed to see if any milk came out, I was just curious, since i haven't checked since I stopped bf, 5 months ago now! But I don't know what the relation is between milk production and early pregnancy, although I think I've heard that bf mums who get pregnant stop producing milk?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddybyes now, to dream of fly nets. Boxing day burn out I think:sleep:

Goodnight my dears, I look forward to urinary developments tomorrow:thumbup:

May Hcg build up in the night for you Mollykins and Sarachka:flower:
:dust::hug:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm lunching on cheese stuffed tortellini with alfredo sauce. yumm... :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

G'night Holly :wave:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I took the pic 4-5 minutes after I wee'd on it... I watched and waited until the dye went through. My OH sees the line and I do too (as do some of you lovelies) and yet I feel that it should be darker today. :shrug: I feel different this cycle, physically... but maybe it's just a case of wishing so hard I "think" I feel different? I don't know. I've never had a test do this and I always use the same tests (since they are so cheap! :haha:) but there is a line and I wonder... is it possible to have evaps twice? In the time frame? (sigh) Oh and Hollz... I can't answer your question about whether or not it's still there because I lost it... :blush: I know! It's horrible but I don't know where I put it! :dohh:

Oh Molly! Big :hugs: I definitely see the line, and in all the time we have chatted on here, you have NEVER thought you had a line to take a picture of and post. Add that to your FANTASTIC symptoms, and I'm sure it really is a BFP, even if at the moment it is disguising itself as a sfp (small faint positive)
Let's wee again in the morning and see what happens. You wouldn't be too far past implantation so the hcg levels would still be low, and they only double every 48 hours so not that surprising that it's not much darker today
Keep the faith :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

That does sound YUM Molly!!

I just polished off a plate of cashew and mushroom loaf with onion sauce, roast potatoes and veg....*chomp* :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I took the pic 4-5 minutes after I wee'd on it... I watched and waited until the dye went through. My OH sees the line and I do too (as do some of you lovelies) and yet I feel that it should be darker today. :shrug: I feel different this cycle, physically... but maybe it's just a case of wishing so hard I "think" I feel different? I don't know. I've never had a test do this and I always use the same tests (since they are so cheap! :haha:) but there is a line and I wonder... is it possible to have evaps twice? In the time frame? (sigh) Oh and Hollz... I can't answer your question about whether or not it's still there because I lost it... :blush: I know! It's horrible but I don't know where I put it! :dohh:
> 
> Oh Molly! Big :hugs: I definitely see the line, and in all the time we have chatted on here, you have NEVER thought you had a line to take a picture of and post. Add that to your FANTASTIC symptoms, and I'm sure it really is a BFP, even if at the moment it is disguising itself as a sfp (small faint positive)
> Let's wee again in the morning and see what happens. You wouldn't be too far past implantation so the hcg levels would still be low, and they only double every 48 hours so not that surprising that it's not much darker today
> Keep the faith :friends:Click to expand...

Thanks Trin! :hugs: Oh... I think the tortellini is trying to make a repeat appearance. :sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly? Did you see my post about the bubbies? As a previous BF mummy... what do you think?
> 
> I couldn't really say:shrug: Tmi but I still have a leak of colostrum that congeals on my right nipple from time to time, and when I first started ttc I got excited about it, but it seems to be a permanent feature post bf so I ignore it now! I confess last night after reading your post I squeezed to see if any milk came out, I was just curious, since i haven't checked since I stopped bf, 5 months ago now! But I don't know what the relation is between milk production and early pregnancy, although I think I've heard that bf mums who get pregnant stop producing milk?Click to expand...

I'm not sure, other than I think it could be a sign of a hormonal shift Molly. I always have some milk (and I check periodically that it's still there) especially on the left

Off to bed now. Sleep tight :sleep:


----------



## MoominMumma

Well here it is my lovelies!....

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/7dc9a0cb.jpg

I'm CD 13 today and I thought I'd get a darker line that that because, even tho I don't usually O until CD 17, I had the stretchy creamy CM yesterday and I've got quite a lot of CM today! Well it's defo more CM than I usually have! Which leads me to think I may be going to O early? 

What do my turtles think? :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- you make wonder what would happen if I wee'd on a opk... :)


----------



## Mollykins

Your dinner sounds yummy Kit! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies I have all my
Fingers and toes crossed !!! Still visting family and being forced fed Champers !


Merry Xmas turtles !!! 

Holly that lo is tooooooooooooo cute xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Holy shit .... I'm entering my fertile
Period ...... Now where is Neil
??????


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls what have i missed went to see oh hes so excited bout bump i have been really tired 2day and all i wanna eat is chocolate lol


----------



## kit_cat

Moomin...not sure if you will be O'ing early as that OPK isn't quite there yet, but then the cm you've had may be telling you otherwise. Keep a close eye, and plenty of :sex: to cover all bases :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....do you have any OPKs?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Holy shit .... I'm entering my fertile
> Period ...... Now where is Neil
> ??????

:hi: Crunchie

Is your CBFM playing the game just now and concurring with your ticker??


----------



## want2bamum86

hi kit how r u feeling 2day xx


----------



## kit_cat

Hi want2bamum

I'm good thanks...how are you doing (apart from tired and chocolatey :winkwink:)


----------



## want2bamum86

kit im ok only oh knows bout bby atm n all of u of course but im scared to tell ne1 else and can never tell my parents


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie! Where are you??!*

I'm anxious to test tomorrow morning. I am PRAYING this is it. I'm not going to strop off after one minute tomorrow, I'll watch it like a hawk for 5 minutes.


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> kit im ok only oh knows bout bby atm n all of u of course but im scared to tell ne1 else and can never tell my parents

Why did your friend get you a book about new borns then? You never tell your parents? How come? That's going to be pretty hard to conceal later on down to road


----------



## Mollykins

I do not have any opk's but I can go get one for cheap at the store up the way. :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

my friend knows me n oh r trying lol n im moving soon nearly 200 miles away n my rents hate oh


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> I do not have any opk's but I can go get one for cheap at the store up the way. :haha:

Mollichka lets hold hands and pee together tomorrow!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Jaynie! Where are you??!*
> 
> I'm anxious to test tomorrow morning. I am PRAYING this is it. I'm not going to strop off after one minute tomorrow, I'll watch it like a hawk for 5 minutes.

Right there with ya' m'dear :thumbup: Hoping, hoping, hoping!!! :kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

gl girls xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit .... I'm entering my fertile
> Period ...... Now where is Neil
> ??????
> 
> :hi: Crunchie
> 
> Is your CBFM playing the game just now and concurring with your ticker??Click to expand...

I ran out of muchie sticks yesterday so I haven't swiched it on ...
Naughty me .. Just have my ic opks to play with ... Going to try and nip off in a sec to poas xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

poas?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I do not have any opk's but I can go get one for cheap at the store up the way. :haha:

Might be an interesting "meantime" experiment....all in the interests of science of course *ahem*


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit .... I'm entering my fertile
> Period ...... Now where is Neil
> ??????
> 
> :hi: Crunchie
> 
> Is your CBFM playing the game just now and concurring with your ticker??Click to expand...
> 
> I ran out of muchie sticks yesterday so I haven't swiched it on ...
> Naughty me .. Just have my ic opks to play with ... Going to try and nip off in a sec to poas xxxClick to expand...

Ooooo, post a pic....need a hit :haha:

want2beamum...POAS = pee on a stick :)


----------



## want2bamum86

ah ok xx


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> I do not have any opk's but I can go get one for cheap at the store up the way. :haha:

Do it do it dooooo iiiiiit!!!! :haha:

Right I'm off to :sleep: now my lovelies!

Hope everyone had a fab Xmas! 

Catch up tomorrow! 

Lotsa love and :bfp: wishes for Molly and Sarachka!! :hugs::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## addie25

Good Nt Moomin!
:hi: Everyone I just woke up from a nap and DH is about to cook dinner but I am so not hungry. My stomach has been a bit of today.:shrug: 

What is everyone up 2?


----------



## mummystheword

Thank you so much lovely ladies for your warm welcome, I feel much much better already!

Maybe my body is being sensible (it must be making up for my usual craziness :haha:) 

I look forward to following the thread and chatting to all of you 

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## addie25

:hi:Mummiestheword welcome didn't see that you joined up be4.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Took a test this morning and it's exactly the same as yesterday. It's all in my head, the line should be darker... I'm not pregnant and I'm grumpy and sad and... having a no good very bad day. :nope:
> 
> I took my frustration out on the Christmas decorations and put EVERYTHING away and cleaned the house. My OH got out of the shower and came down, took silent stock of the situation and said, "It seems that someone is having a bad morning... what do you need me to do?" I love that man. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my hissy post earlier... :blush:

i know i am super late commenting on this but i think i see a line moll! :happydance: i am visiting with my mom and using her computer. I am off to search for your first test now...!


----------



## addie25

:hi: Newbie :hi: how are you doing tonight!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> What do you think? Do I just have wishful Christmas line eye?? It is a bit easier to see in real life...

i see something here, no squinting or tweaking involved. i hope i am not looking in the wrong place, but I do see something moll! getting so excited for you dear :dance::dance:


----------



## emandi

Molly :flower:, I think you know progesterone level doubles up every 2-3 days, so maybe that's why the line is still so faint. Also you are only 12 dpo aren't you?
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Looking forward to the next picture :winkwink:.
Try to stay positive for your :bfp:.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi there Addie! how is the air up there on :cloud9:?


----------



## addie25

Newbie LOL the air is great up here! Watching the snow fall all day and hope I will be able to go out tomorrow! What r u up 2.


----------



## emandi

Newbie :hi:, Addie :hi:, Kit cat :hi: and everyone :hi:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Emandi how are you doing? :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: Emandi! I've been missing u dear! :hugs:

I'm here at my mom's house catching up on everything I've been missing out on not having access to my computer for the last few days. I guess I should talk with here while I am here :haha: I have missed so much! Molly and Sarah in BFaintP land is soooo exciting! Can't wait till tomorrow for the next update!


----------



## addie25

Have a nice time with your mom newbie!


----------



## Mollykins

'Ello girls. Just waking up from a short nap. Slept hard though. I'm even still in bed at the mo :haha: I woke up because I was too hot. Now that is odd I'll tell you. Mmm... I want ice cream.


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs: Newbie- how's your mums?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie, I guess you never found that new siggie sarah made for u...? I'll see if i can find it 4 u


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Molly!! :hi: :hugs: boy i chose the worse time to have my laptop die! You've had a lot of excitement going on missy!


----------



## addie25

OH thanks Newbie nooo i never found it!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Rechargable batteries can be recharged approximately 1,000 times. Fun fact. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> ADDIE here is the updated one you requested:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/chunky1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/chunky1.gif

Found it Addie~ it's post #6223


----------



## addie25

Thanks newbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and thank you Sara I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

cool fact Molly :thumbup: i can never keep up with batteries! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Thanks newbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and thank you Sara I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

you are welcome :flower: guess i need to do a little tweaking to mine since i am officially on a break now


----------



## addie25

How long of a break are you going to take?


----------



## newbie_ttc

I would like to try again maybe in May or June. I've stopped taking my vitamins too, I will temp for another cycle or two, just to see if my cycle patterns are affected by stopping with the vitamins, then I'll take a break from that as well b/c I prefer not to know when I am O'ing so I won't feel pressured to try even tho i am on this break. At this point, just waiting for AF to show to make it officially official. She's due tomorrow


----------



## addie25

I understand why you want to take a break. Do you think you have a shot of being pregnant this cycle tho? I know you said no because your temp dipped but mine did as well the cycle I got pregnant.


----------



## newbie_ttc

I guess anything is possible, but i got a :bfn: with a FRER at 11 dpo and if implantation occurred at 7dpo i would think 4 days would be long enough for hcg to build up by then. Couple my drop in temp with the lack of symptoms and i think it's safe to say it didn't happen this time. But to be honest, before the temp drop i thought there was a good possibility b/c my temps looked so good. I am glad i didn't test before yesterday tho b/c I would have been really disappointed, but that drop in temp prepared me for it so I was expecting it. I am looking forward to the break, although my mom said something a little while ago about the possibility of being a grandma by next christmas. I knew she wouldn't be since I am taking a break and I kinda felt a little guitly about it :sad1:


----------



## addie25

Do not feel guilty it is your choice to take a break. I know of so many pple that don't get their BFP till after their expected period. 11 DPO is sometimes way 2 early so I will keep everything crossed for you. Sometimes also the egg doesn't implant till day 10-12 that is why pple get later BFP. If not this cycle I am sure your break will be relaxing and you will be ready to start again in a few months time.:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks for the kind words Addie! that means a lot to me :hugs: U are such a sweetie. 

I guess I'll head home now. Mom is nodding on the couch next to me :haha: chat with u later dear :flower:


----------



## addie25

Have a good night :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I am back. Sorry ladies... I had the urge for ice cream but then discovered haystacks sound much more appetizing! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Newbie! Poo! I'm missing you again. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Molly welcome back!


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Addie! :hugs: On the phone at the mo. I'll be back. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I do not have any opk's but I can go get one for cheap at the store up the way. :haha:
> 
> Mollichka lets hold hands and pee together tomorrow!Click to expand...

:haha: Okay... one hand on the keyboard for virtual hand holding and one hand free to wee. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Anyone out there? I have returned on my phone


----------



## newbie_ttc

Watching bridezillas (only b/c there's absolutely nothing else on) and the girl on this show is giving u a bad name Molly. :trouble:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Watching bridezillas (only b/c there's absolutely nothing else on) and the girl on this show is giving u a bad name Molly. :trouble:

:haha: I love that you are ready to champion my good name. :hugs: How are you tonight? DH at work?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Dh is actually off tonight but his son is in town for the holidays and they left earlier for some quality father son time. They just returned not long ago and are playing video games now. So not my thing! What are u up to tonight?


----------



## Mollykins

Not too much. We'll be putting the girls to bed for the night soon. After that... I'm not sure. I wish I could know for sure if I am pregnant. OH seems to think I am based on the tests but I'm not convinced. (Isn't that situation usually reversed??) :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Yes, it usually is, but I'm on his side. I think u r. Faint or not, a line is a line in my book. I am super excited 4 u my dear. I can't wait 4 u to join our side!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Yes, it usually is, but I'm on his side. I think u r. Faint or not, a line is a line in my book. I am super excited 4 u my dear. I can't wait 4 u to join our side!

Evaps are possible right? I mean... I know I've taken two tests now. Isn't it possible they were both evaps? I can't justify spending money on a different brand of tests since they are SO expensive! :dohh: I don't really want to test again until AF is due but I think I will crush my turtles' feelings. :haha: That pregnology website I went to said that I shouldn't test until tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

1 evap, maybe... 2 evaps, I highly doubt it!! But I can understand your hesitation. Do what u feel comfortable doing. We are your friends and we will understand. We r just a bunch of POAS addicts :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> 1 evap, maybe... 2 evaps, I highly doubt it!! But I can understand your hesitation. Do what u feel comfortable doing. We are your friends and we will understand. We r just a bunch of POAS addicts :haha:

:haha: Well, I suppose it's not just my turtles... my OH wants me to test every day too. :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'm sure OH will understand as well. Truth b told I want u to test 2morrow too (no pressure :haha:) but do what u feel is best. I heard hcg doubles every 48 hrs anyway. When is AF due?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> I'm sure OH will understand as well. Truth b told I want u to test 2morrow too (no pressure :haha:) but do what u feel is best. I heard hcg doubles every 48 hrs anyway. When is AF due?

HCG doubles every 48-72 hours... I will test tomorrow. OH and I just talked about it some more and I think deep down I do want to know but I'm just afraid. AF is due the 30th. I tested on Christmas, as you know and that was 5 days before which is the earliest hpt's say you can test. I just wanted to be a tinsel tinkler... didn't think I would get anything. :shrug: Another thing I'm worried about (if I am pregnant) is that I've had an ectopic pregnancy before and they say that if you've had one, your risk for having another increases 10-15% every time you have an ectopic. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Update: heartburn


----------



## newbie_ttc

Another promising symptom :thumbup:

Considering your history, I can understand your fear, but u have the support of all your turtle friends and more importantly OH is behind u! Good luck tomorrow babe. We will be here cheering u on! :friends:

DH and SS are watching Salt in the other room. I will try to drift off to sleep in the midst of all the shouting and gunfire! :dohh: see ya in the morning dear! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Another promising symptom :thumbup:
> 
> Considering your history, I can understand your fear, but u have the support of all your turtle friends and more importantly OH is behind u! Good luck tomorrow babe. We will be here cheering u on! :friends:
> 
> DH and SS are watching Salt in the other room. I will try to drift off to sleep in the midst of all the shouting and gunfire! :dohh: see ya in the morning dear! :hugs:

Goodnight Newbie! :wave: Sleep well. 

Oh, and my heartburn is still here! It won't go away! :hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :friends:

Nothing much to report my side, except that I think AF is on her way - I am gassy and crampy which is her normal pre-signs (LOVELY!)

Ok, Minor surgery to repair middle son's cut foot (riding his xmas scooter without shoes) - check

Burtle feed - check

cats medicated and fed - check

Now I'm off to bath and then wash my brazilian for the first time :shock: and then go watch an art film with DH

See you all later


----------



## Mollykins

Trin :wave: 

Oh that's horrible about your son! I hope he heals fast! :thumbup:
Have fun at your art show with the DH!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning my lovelies:flower:

My Luteal Phase Zit has arrived, I'm glad it has, my LP wouldn't be the same without it:hugs: 
Apart from that, zilch, so not getting terribly excited about this cycle-not a twinge or a headache or a sore boob on all the vast horizon:nope:

I have a BUSY day finishing my mum and dad's Christmas pressie (the game involving twisty teapot) and making the wolf puppet to go with the piggies, and finishing off the piggies....The 3rd of Jan is fast approaching!!

I'll be back on later to see any updates- you haven't poas yet Sarachka?

*MOOMIN!* I had a heart attack when I saw that, thought it was an hpt:dohh: You can relax since it's still negative, but test everyday if you have enough strips since the surge comes very suddenly I find!!!

Big Hugs everyone...to the workshop I go:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oo hello Molly, you're online!:wave::bunny:


----------



## Mollykins

Have fun Holly! :wave: I will be posting a pic within the next 8 or so hours.


----------



## Mollykins

I am online... stayed up late and had some empty sex and am now online while OH watches a movie. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Have fun Holly! :wave: I will be posting a pic within the next 8 or so hours.

Ok Mollykins my lovely, I'll go and work for 8 hours and allow myself to come back on BnB and indulge in 8 hours time!! I'll be back at my morning coffee break too, to see Sarachka's update....:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Have fun Holly! :wave: I will be posting a pic within the next 8 or so hours.
> 
> Ok Mollykins my lovely, I'll go and work for 8 hours and allow myself to come back on BnB and indulge in 8 hours time!! I'll be back at my morning coffee break too, to see Sarachka's update too....:hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds fab sweets. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Bed for me turtle loves. :sleep: 
See you all in the morning... or in about 8 hours with a pic. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Molly..

Have I caught you before you disappeared to bed?? I just wanted to say good luck to you for the test in 8 hours....I hope we already know the answer :thumbup: Night night :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Holly :hi: Sarachka (where's your test???) :hi: Newbie :hi: Moomin :hi; Ginge :hi: Trinity :hi: Sir Godric :hi: emandi :hi: newmummy :hi: mummyApril :hi: addie :hi: Crunchie :hi: mummystheword

And hello to everyone else too :thumbup:

I'm off up to see my family for a day or two so will be checking in when I get a chance....I'm on tenterhooks about Molly and Sarachka's tests...can't wait to see what happens!!!!!!

Trinity...hope your DS is ok...what next eh? Oh, and good luck with doing your hair..I'd be nervous too :wacko:

Holly(and zit)..I hope you will post pics of all the finished articles that you're making?:flower:

Anyway...it's just a quick one before I hit the road my sweets....so happy days to all :hugs: and catch you later :hugs: x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :hi: Holly :hi: Sarachka (where's your test???) :hi: Newbie :hi: Moomin :hi; Ginge :hi: Trinity :hi: Sir Godric :hi: emandi :hi: newmummy :hi: mummyApril :hi: addie :hi: Crunchie :hi: mummystheword
> 
> And hello to everyone else too :thumbup:
> 
> I'm off up to see my family for a day or two so will be checking in when I get a chance....I'm on tenterhooks about Molly and Sarachka's tests...can't wait to see what happens!!!!!!
> 
> Trinity...hope your DS is ok...what next eh? Oh, and good luck with doing your hair..I'd be nervous too :wacko:
> 
> Holly(and zit)..I hope you will post pics of all the finished articles that you're making?:flower:
> 
> Anyway...it's just a quick one before I hit the road my sweets....so happy days to all :hugs: and catch you later :hugs: x

hello :) aww your lil one is a peach :) hope youre feeling good :)


----------



## Sarachka

definite negative this morning


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no Sarachka....no doubt? But still no AF yet right? Did you use the same type of test as yesterday? Sorry for the 20 questions :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Oh no Sarachka....no doubt? But still no AF yet right? Did you use the same type of test as yesterday? Sorry for the 20 questions :blush:

Still no af. Last cycle was 28 days which would be tomorrow but the 3 before that were 31 which would be' Saturday. 

I used a different brand of ic to yesterday. They are both 10 miu tho


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> definite negative this morning

That's poo:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> definite negative this morning

aw im sorry :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :hi: Holly :hi: Sarachka (where's your test???) :hi: Newbie :hi: Moomin :hi; Ginge :hi: Trinity :hi: Sir Godric :hi: emandi :hi: newmummy :hi: mummyApril :hi: addie :hi: Crunchie :hi: mummystheword
> 
> And hello to everyone else too :thumbup:
> 
> I'm off up to see my family for a day or two so will be checking in when I get a chance....I'm on tenterhooks about Molly and Sarachka's tests...can't wait to see what happens!!!!!!
> 
> Trinity...hope your DS is ok...what next eh? Oh, and good luck with doing your hair..I'd be nervous too :wacko:
> 
> Holly(and zit)..I hope you will post pics of all the finished articles that you're making?:flower:
> 
> Anyway...it's just a quick one before I hit the road my sweets....so happy days to all :hugs: and catch you later :hugs: x

I thought you were going to ask me to post a pic of my zit:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Sarachka....no doubt? But still no AF yet right? Did you use the same type of test as yesterday? Sorry for the 20 questions :blush:
> 
> Still no af. Last cycle was 28 days which would be tomorrow but the 3 before that were 31 which would be' Saturday.
> 
> I used a different brand of ic to yesterday. They are both 10 miu thoClick to expand...

How many dpo are you? I know I ask you this everyday, serves you right for not having a gospel ticker!


----------



## Sarachka

I think I'm 11DPO. I didn't get a blazing positive so I'm counting the day after it was darkest as ovulation day. I stopped testing then, so its possible I missed it. We BDed a LOT this cycle, at least once every day so even if I missed the surge on a test, I didn't miss it with BD


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> definite negative this morning
> 
> aw im sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry my love x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:



> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> kit im ok only oh knows bout bby atm n all of u of course but im scared to tell ne1 else and can never tell my parents
> 
> Why did your friend get you a book about new borns then? You never tell your parents? How come? That's going to be pretty hard to conceal later on down to roadClick to expand...

You can never tell your parents want2bamum?:shock: Even if they don't like your OH they'll love their grandchild I'm sure:hugs: It will be quite difficult to hide a baby too, no:shrug:?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I think I'm 11DPO. I didn't get a blazing positive so I'm counting the day after it was darkest as ovulation day. I stopped testing then, so its possible I missed it. We BDed a LOT this cycle, at least once every day so even if I missed the surge on a test, I didn't miss it with BD

That's good news then, you could be only 9dpo or something like. Any symptoms?


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello crunchie! :flasher:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm 11DPO. I didn't get a blazing positive so I'm counting the day after it was darkest as ovulation day. I stopped testing then, so its possible I missed it. We BDed a LOT this cycle, at least once every day so even if I missed the surge on a test, I didn't miss it with BD
> 
> That's good news then, you could be only 9dpo or something like. Any symptoms?Click to expand...

 The only symptoms have been nausea most evenings and constipation. No sore boobs or anything else


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> hello crunchie! :flasher:

You kinky minx !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Looks like you're going to have to play the pooey waiting game then sarachka :hugs2:

Crunchie I am so kinky, I love a good flash

LO has awoken, and bloweth raspberries to me...adieu my friends, see ya later


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Sarachka....no doubt? But still no AF yet right? Did you use the same type of test as yesterday? Sorry for the 20 questions :blush:
> 
> Still no af. Last cycle was 28 days which would be tomorrow but the 3 before that were 31 which would be' Saturday.
> 
> I used a different brand of ic to yesterday. They are both 10 miu thoClick to expand...

Hmmm....you're still in as far as I'm concerned. I really don't think you'd imagine something on that first IC.....definitely test again tomorrow if still no AF. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Holly :hi: Sarachka (where's your test???) :hi: Newbie :hi: Moomin :hi; Ginge :hi: Trinity :hi: Sir Godric :hi: emandi :hi: newmummy :hi: mummyApril :hi: addie :hi: Crunchie :hi: mummystheword
> 
> And hello to everyone else too :thumbup:
> 
> I'm off up to see my family for a day or two so will be checking in when I get a chance....I'm on tenterhooks about Molly and Sarachka's tests...can't wait to see what happens!!!!!!
> 
> Trinity...hope your DS is ok...what next eh? Oh, and good luck with doing your hair..I'd be nervous too :wacko:
> 
> Holly(and zit)..I hope you will post pics of all the finished articles that you're making?:flower:
> 
> Anyway...it's just a quick one before I hit the road my sweets....so happy days to all :hugs: and catch you later :hugs: x
> 
> I thought you were going to ask me to post a pic of my zit:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: well, if you must. I suppose we could all obsess about whether it's a squeezer or not? :shrug: (sorry, that is gross :winkwink:)


----------



## Sarachka

So on a completely different note, I'm taking advantage of the bank holiday by cleaning out some cupboards and having a massive purge of stuff I've hoarded. I just came across this list from about 2008, the 4th task makes me laugh. What was I up to??!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ff5c8035.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh sara that is poo but I think you are right you may have o'd late so you could still be in huns,also good luck to molly too can't wait for new piccy!! !Bethany can't wait to see the finished piggies,wolf + teapot too, bet HOlly is having loads of fun playing with her stockin fillers and sitting on her big girl chair ! HI kit you have a peach I see + where is jaynie?? Think u guys missed me last night ;-( no one answered my post...


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE WHERE ARE YOU????!!!!!

NEWBIE If you're taking a TTC break I do believe a new signature graphic is in order. Please may I be of assistance? Would you like to request something?

NewMummy2010 Sorry dear, what did you say last night? I did indeed miss it.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm chicken fried in butter with red onions garlic and new potatoes :) yum! How are we all this fine British cold afternoon :haha: I got another high this morning on the CBFM, how many highs do you normally get before a peak?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> So on a completely different note, I'm taking advantage of the bank holiday by cleaning out some cupboards and having a massive purge of stuff I've hoarded. I just came across this list from about 2008, the 4th task makes me laugh. What was I up to??!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ff5c8035.jpg

Sarachka, more concerning than deleting the net history is that you need to be reminded to have a bath! :haha:

Sorry about your stn...hopefully it'll transform itself tomorrow - remember I got a stn the day before my bfp so there's still hope

After everyone's talk of mimosa's I have been CRAVING them! And I'm not much of a drinker. But I've decided to embrace the imminent arrival of the witch and drink myself merry :drunk: Cheers everyone!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good morning/afternoon all! :coffee:

Sorry about the stn this morning sarah, but as the others said, its still early and as long as AF doesn't show u are still in! and yes pls may I have a custom made Sarchka original siggie! I had been meaning to ask about it, and forgot!


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka, more concerning than deleting the net history is that you need to be reminded to have a bath! :haha:

:haha: I was thinking the same thing! :haha: Must have been super busy that day!

:hi: trini! Enjoy your mimosa, I sure did.


----------



## Sarachka

yeah sorry i meant the delete net history is the funny point. god knows what i had been doing. The list is definitely my preparations for my boyfriend at that time to arrive from London.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Ginge*You could get 5 or 6 highs before a peak since it doesn't know you yet, you and OH will be knackered!!

*Kit* Definitely a squeezer, already squeezed it once today and it's ripe for a 2nd squeeze.

*Sarachka* I put things like "have a bath" on my lists:wacko:

I've been so brianwashed by ttc that when I saw the battery charge indicator on my electric toothbrush was down to one bar today, I thought, "ah, low fertility" :dohh: 

Off to do the next thing on my list;
Have tea and a biscuit:coffee:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Good morning/afternoon all! :coffee:
> 
> Sorry about the stn this morning sarah, but as the others said, its still early and as long as AF doesn't show u are still in! and yes pls may I have a custom made Sarchka original siggie! I had been meaning to ask about it, and forgot!

what would you like it to say?


----------



## newbie_ttc

I finally stumbled upon how to check the amount of posts I've made on the thread... :blush: do i really talk that much??


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have no idea what a mimosa is, I thought it was a kind of flower:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> I finally stumbled upon how to check the amount of posts I've made on the thread... :blush: do i really talk that much??

My number's _really_ embarrasing:blush:


----------



## Tonia0989

Me to... I ovulated yesterday according to fertility friend!! Actually If you want more info,or something to do , please watch my ttc videos on youtube. I cover a lot of useful topics... and I update every week. I talk about pcos and supplements also..


TYPE: " ToniaClarkmc" in You Tube search bar and a list of my videos will appear..


Please sub if you like : ) good luck!


----------



## Tonia0989

Me to... I ovulated yesterday according to fertility friend!! Actually If you want more info,or something to do , please watch my ttc videos on youtube. I cover a lot of useful topics... and I update every week. I talk about pcos and supplements also..


TYPE: " ToniaClarkmc" in You Tube search bar and a list of my videos will appear..


Please sub if you like : ) good luck!


----------



## new mummy2010

HI Sara its ok I just checked in and said hi and got tumbleweed and then 3 new pages without a hi poor me !! Your list is funny what were you hiding in your net history I wonder hehe naughty girly;-)


----------



## Tonia0989

sorry 4posting twice...I thought that It did not post the fist time...lol : )


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon all! :coffee:
> 
> Sorry about the stn this morning sarah, but as the others said, its still early and as long as AF doesn't show u are still in! and yes pls may I have a custom made Sarchka original siggie! I had been meaning to ask about it, and forgot!
> 
> what would you like it to say?Click to expand...

:shrug: I am taking a break until May.. can u make that sound cute and clever? Thank u so much for making this for me!! I feel all special now :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I have no idea what a mimosa is, I thought it was a kind of flower:shrug:

it's orange juice mixed with champagne


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: yummy newmummy!! :hi: How are u today?


----------



## addie25

Good Morning Everyone!

Sara: You didn't miss AF yet so do not count yourself out.

As for me I woke up 7 times last night to use the bathroom. Isn't it a bit early in pregnancy to have to pee that much????? :shrug::dohh:

I am snowed in today again ughh. This is my winter break from work and I can not even go anywhere. I am happy tho bc I spoke to my hubby about taking the year after the baby is born to stay home and he said not a problem. I didn't want to go back my my job anyway so in that year I will look for a new school to work in.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what a mimosa is, I thought it was a kind of flower:shrug:
> 
> it's orange juice mixed with champagneClick to expand...

I thought that was a Bucks Fizz?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love Champagne:cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what a mimosa is, I thought it was a kind of flower:shrug:
> 
> it's orange juice mixed with champagneClick to expand...
> 
> I thought that was a Bucks Fizz?:shrug:Click to expand...

I guess they have different names depending on where u r in the world? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Sara: You didn't miss AF yet so do not count yourself out.
> 
> As for me I woke up 7 times last night to use the bathroom. Isn't it a bit early in pregnancy to have to pee that much????? :shrug::dohh:
> 
> I am snowed in today again ughh. This is my winter break from work and I can not even go anywhere. I am happy tho bc I spoke to my hubby about taking the year after the baby is born to stay home and he said not a problem. I didn't want to go back my my job anyway so in that year I will look for a new school to work in.

good morning Addie :hi:

I saw on the news this morning about the east coast getting slammed with all that snow and thought of you


----------



## addie25

We are covered and I am so bored I want to go out!!! I have some friends that live in my neighborhood so hopefully they will want to come over at some point. The snow is high tho and if you do not have snow shoes you wont be walking outside.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys...

Sorry I've been absent! My sister has been struck ith illness so last night me and adam looked after Erin for her... I can't get on when she's here becase I am a real treat to her and she.doesn't.put.me.down!! 

Glad we are all enjoying the festivities :cloud9:

sarachka sorry for your stn :hugs: hope it is actually a BFP sorry for my absence, forgive me?? 

Molly I also see a line... Am waiting for your next instalment of wee!! 

:hi: everyone... :hugs: :hug: for you all...


----------



## Sarachka

Addie which US state are you in?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> We are covered and I am so bored I want to go out!!! I have some friends that live in my neighborhood so hopefully they will want to come over at some point. The snow is high tho and if you do not have snow shoes you wont be walking outside.

too bad we didn't get snow here. I could use a free day off for sure! Only about half of the department is here, the other half was smart enough to take time off.


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: guys...
> 
> Sorry I've been absent! My sister has been struck ith illness so last night me and adam looked after Erin for her... I can't get on when she's here becase I am a real treat to her and she.doesn't.put.me.down!!
> 
> Glad we are all enjoying the festivities :cloud9:
> 
> sarachka sorry for your stn :hugs: hope it is actually a BFP sorry for my absence, forgive me??
> 
> Molly I also see a line... Am waiting for your next instalment of wee!!
> 
> :hi: everyone... :hugs: :hug: for you all...

:hi: jaynie :hi: i hope your sister feels better soon! I know u are enjoying all the quality time u are getting in with little miss erin!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i spy with my little eye.... a ding dang tumble weed!


----------



## addie25

Oh My I can not even see my car under my snow. I feel bad for my hubby because I can def not go out and shovel!!! We cant even get to the cars without digging ourselves out 1st.:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://image62.webshots.com/162/0/97/92/474509792cfKnvz_fs.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Oh My I can not even see my car under my snow. I feel bad for my hubby because I can def not go out and shovel!!! We cant even get to the cars without digging ourselves out 1st.:shrug:

sounds like a good day for hot cocoa and snuggies! keep the little beanie warm today! i heard the airports up there will be closed until thursday


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly! Wake up over there! it has to be about 07:00 where u are! u should have been up hours ago :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:ninja:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi:


----------



## newbie_ttc

bored...


----------



## newbie_ttc

yipee!


----------



## newbie_ttc

guess i should stop chatting with myself :haha: off to do a little work now... be back a llittle later


----------



## addie25

Newbie sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrry I was cooking! Im back!


----------



## emandi

Mollyyyyyy :flower:, wakey wakey, we all are waiting for your updates :winkwink:.


----------



## addie25

Hi Emandi!!! Good morning!


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> :hi: yummy newmummy!! :hi: How are u today?


:happydance:someone remembered me lol im fine thanks hun very tired :thumbup:




firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: guys...
> 
> Sorry I've been absent! My sister has been struck ith illness so last night me and adam looked after Erin for her... I can't get on when she's here becase I am a real treat to her and she.doesn't.put.me.down!!
> 
> Glad we are all enjoying the festivities :cloud9:
> 
> sarachka sorry for your stn :hugs: hope it is actually a BFP sorry for my absence, forgive me??
> 
> Molly I also see a line... Am waiting for your next instalment of wee!!
> 
> :hi: everyone... :hugs: :hug: for you all...

we thought you had abondoned us !!! glad you were having fun with Erin hope your sis is ok


MOLLYYYYY


----------



## emandi

:hi: Newbie, :hi: Addie, sorry for disappearing straight after my post last night :blush:. Hope you both are ok and having a good time off. I am in most boring ttc period, (yes, period actually) waiting to ovulate. Booooring :paper: ...
Newbie, I decided to try Angus Castus (Vitex) this cycle as well as carry on with vit B6 (with other B vitamins) for my short LP. 
Addie, how is your pregnant life? What symptoms do you have?
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> Hi Emandi!!! Good morning!

Helloooo my lovely :hugs:.


----------



## emandi

:hi: newmummy :hugs:.


----------



## addie25

Hi emandi dont worry you will be in ur 2ww sooner that you think!

I do not have many symptoms. Just need to take naps on and off and use the bathroom a couple times an hour!!! I sometimes get sick to the stomach and do not feel like eating and on and off cramps. Really tho I feel great!


----------



## new mummy2010

hi emandi


----------



## new mummy2010

were is molly????


----------



## emandi

... and helooo appleseed, raspberry and Kit's juicy peach :laugh2:.

Where is everyone???


----------



## addie25

MOLLY, MOLLY, WHERE ARE YOU? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

NewMum: that scan picture is greatttttt at how many weeks was it when u got it taken?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> MOLLY, MOLLY, WHERE ARE YOU? :shrug:

it's still early where she is. i suspect she will be on in about an hour or so for our yummy update


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> Hi emandi dont worry you will be in ur 2ww sooner that you think!
> 
> I do not have many symptoms. Just need to take naps on and off and use the bathroom a couple times an hour!!! I sometimes get sick to the stomach and do not feel like eating and on and off cramps. Really tho I feel great!

Addie :flower:, glad you are feeling good :thumbup:. Pregnancy CAN be enjoyable :winkwink:.
:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> :hi: Newbie, :hi: Addie, sorry for disappearing straight after my post last night :blush:. Hope you both are ok and having a good time off. I am in most boring ttc period, (yes, period actually) waiting to ovulate. Booooring :paper: ...
> Newbie, I decided to try Angus Castus (Vitex) this cycle as well as carry on with vit B6 (with other B vitamins) for my short LP.
> Addie, how is your pregnant life? What symptoms do you have?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Emandi :hi: u are forgiven! :hugs: I suspect AF will be here sometime this evening for me. Remind me what the Angus Castus does?


----------



## addie25

:hi:Newbie welcome back on!

I am being very silly rt now. I am trying not to stuff my face so I give myself times when I can eat. So I ate at 10 so nowwww I can not eat till 12. BUTTTT I am going to be eating pasta and that takes 30 min to cook so in 30 min from now I can get up and start making it so I feel like I am closer to eating it lol!


----------



## newbie_ttc

being stuck at home is awful for me cuz that's all i do is think about what in the fridge i can eat :dohh: pasta sounds yummy! What kind?


----------



## addie25

It's actually a Christmas pasta. All different colors and shaped like trees and Christmas things. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I am here... PLEASE tell me what I'm looking at. This came up in ONE minute and it's pink...
 



Attached Files:







see27.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 30









see27Dec.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## new mummy2010

addie i was 7w +1 thanks hun


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> I am here... PLEASE tell me what I'm looking at. This came up in ONE minute and it's pink...

:happydance::happydance: I SEE LINES and so does df


----------



## addie25

MOLLYYYYYYYY I CAN JUST SEEEEEEE IT 

IT IS PINK!

EVERYONE WAKE UP COME ONLINE AND SEE MOLLY HAS A 2ND LINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Newbie, :hi: Addie, sorry for disappearing straight after my post last night :blush:. Hope you both are ok and having a good time off. I am in most boring ttc period, (yes, period actually) waiting to ovulate. Booooring :paper: ...
> Newbie, I decided to try Angus Castus (Vitex) this cycle as well as carry on with vit B6 (with other B vitamins) for my short LP.
> Addie, how is your pregnant life? What symptoms do you have?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Emandi :hi: u are forgiven! :hugs: I suspect AF will be here sometime this evening for me. Remind me what the Angus Castus does?Click to expand...

Thank youuu :happydance:. 
It's actually Agnus Castus (got a bit confused :blush:).
... has been shown to be particularly effective for disorders connected with hormonal imbalance, including LPD (luteal phase defect) or corpus luteum insufficiency. Many menstrual issues or infertility obstacles are associated with low or irregular production of progesterone during the luteal phase, which may contribute to LPD and possibly to a more complicated fertility condition, PCOS. Symptoms of LPD are associated with cycle irregularity and a short luteal phase, precipitated by lower-than-normal progesterone levels during the second half of your cycle.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: I can see it Moll! and the fact that it's pink and came up in a minute is great! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I WAS SO EXCITED LOOKING AT IT MY HEART WAS POUNDING! 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

It's thereeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! Molllllyyyyyyyyyuuu


----------



## emandi

Mollyyy, it's there again!!! It's there ... you see? :yipee::yipee::yipee:
Molly, my lovely, you remind me Essie :haha:.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

i think it will just get darker now huns for you try a digi like addie did??

I didnt get my bfp till 17dpo and fainty too, 13+14 vdpo was -


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Mollyyy, it's there again!!! It's there ... you see? :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Molly, my lovely, you remind me Essie :haha:.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

she does, doesn't she!! :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

where is Holly she is missing** D O U B L E **B F P** L I N E S**

MOLLY HAS HER BFP YAY


----------



## addie25

I took the digi at 10dpo and got pregnant on it. Butttt remember sometimes digis do not show it as early as the 2 line tests. I was shocked at 10dpo to see the words pregnant on the digi.


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollyyy, it's there again!!! It's there ... you see? :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Molly, my lovely, you remind me Essie :haha:.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha: I remember that! We all had to gang up and convince her that she was preggie turtle. :haha: Wait... am I pregnant??? Holy crow... I'm ...not.... I'm ... I'm going to faint.


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Mollyyy, it's there again!!! It's there ... you see? :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Molly, my lovely, you remind me Essie :haha:.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha: I remember that! We all had to gang up and convince her that she was preggie turtle. :haha: Wait... am I pregnant??? Holy crow... I'm ...not.... I'm ... I'm going to faint.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

sooo happy for you :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Isn't it possible that you all love me so much you have line eye for me????


----------



## addie25

LOL Thats funny! It def is a shock at first especially when the line is so light that is why I took the digi I thought the 2 lined tests were broken lol.:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I am not going to take a digi... at least... not yet... maybe on the first. Yes... the first... should be enough time to convince me that I'm pregnant and for the HCG to build up for a successful digi reading. Oh... I'm think I am going to be sick. :sick:


----------



## newbie_ttc

remember to breathe Moll... I hate to break it to u but u are a preggy turtle! :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Molly!!! :dohh: Stop it right now!


----------



## addie25

Molly YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Do you girls really REALLY see it?? I mean, REALLY see it? You're not just humouring me 'cause you are all so lovely??


----------



## firstbaby25

It's very faint but I think I see it... I am using my phone though so others might ve able to see it clearer! I sooo hope it keeps getting darker and darker for you :yipee: :wohoo: 
:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## new mummy2010

I dont think oh's have line eye molly hehe!!!


----------



## emandi

Molly! :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## addie25

Molly I can see it. It is pink and very light!

YAY its 11:30 so I get to start cooking my pasta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> :grr::grr::grr:

Are those...(gulp).... for me?? :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

MOLLY are you going to treat yourself to CB digi with the weeks on they make me swoonnnnn im gutted they only go up to 3+ weeks


----------



## Mollykins

New Mummy- I told my OH (who is still abed) that I wee'd on another stick this morn and I said, "I think there is a line... do you want to see?" He said, "Honey, there's been a line... I know it's there. ...Are you okay?" :haha:


----------



## emandi

MOLLY IS PREGNANT, MOLLY IS PREGNANT ...

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## new mummy2010

OHHH im so excited this is defo a lucky lucky thread full of lovely turtles


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> New Mummy- I told my OH (who is still abed) that I wee'd on another stick this morn and I said, "I think there is a line... do you want to see?" He said, "Honey, there's been a line... I know it's there. ...Are you okay?" :haha:

See the OH's are ganging up on us women they prob dont get line eye anyways its either there or its not there with men i think he prob thinks your a silly billy still pos lol:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> New Mummy- I told my OH (who is still abed) that I wee'd on another stick this morn and I said, "I think there is a line... do you want to see?" He said, "Honey, there's been a line... I know it's there. ...Are you okay?" :haha:

Are u okay? is it sinking in yet? a little??


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm here! I'm here! Desperately trying to find The Post with The Pic........:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh molly it's exciting and you'll soon have to change the thread title... For yourself!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

BETHANY is here to see MOLLS**** BFP*****


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :grr::grr::grr:
> 
> Are those...(gulp).... for me?? :cry:Click to expand...

Ok then, maybe I was too hard on you.

:ninja::ninja::ninja: is that better? :haha:

Oh, Holly will be so disappointed she missed such a moment :shrug:.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> New Mummy- I told my OH (who is still abed) that I wee'd on another stick this morn and I said, "I think there is a line... do you want to see?" He said, "Honey, there's been a line... I know it's there. ...Are you okay?" :haha:
> 
> Are u okay? is it sinking in yet? a little??Click to expand...

I think it is sinking in... I keep tearing up and then stopping it... I'm so afraid to accept this and feel happy. Oh my... there I go..:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

yay we will be a double digits thread!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm here! I'm here! Desperately trying to find The Post with The Pic........:happydance:

It's post #7821!!


----------



## emandi

Here she is! Just in time, Holly :winkwink:.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! Desperately trying to find The Post with The Pic........:happydance:
> 
> It's post #7821!!Click to expand...

Top of page 783. :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh what a lovely belated crimbo present for you molly


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> New Mummy- I told my OH (who is still abed) that I wee'd on another stick this morn and I said, "I think there is a line... do you want to see?" He said, "Honey, there's been a line... I know it's there. ...Are you okay?" :haha:
> 
> Are u okay? is it sinking in yet? a little??Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is sinking in... I keep tearing up and then stopping it... I'm so afraid to accept this and feel happy. Oh my... there I go..:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: aw, muffin :hugs: it's real... let it out my dear, u little preggy turtle :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

IT'S A BOY!
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY! 

It's DEFFO there, and darker than before. Oh how I am hugging you virtually!!:hugs::hug::hug::hug::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

how do you know its a boy Bethany hehe!!!


----------



## Sarachka

time to utilise my preggy turtle graphic!!!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/preggyturtle.gif

CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> New Mummy- I told my OH (who is still abed) that I wee'd on another stick this morn and I said, "I think there is a line... do you want to see?" He said, "Honey, there's been a line... I know it's there. ...Are you okay?" :haha:
> 
> Are u okay? is it sinking in yet? a little??Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is sinking in... I keep tearing up and then stopping it... I'm so afraid to accept this and feel happy. Oh my... there I go..:cry:Click to expand...

Me too, me too:cry: It's just sooooooo fabulous:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> time to utilise my preggy turtle graphic!!!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/preggyturtle.gif
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY!!!!!!

:cry: Thank you Sarachka! :hugs: :hugs: 

I am sorry about your negative test today. :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> how do you know its a boy Bethany hehe!!!

Moll already has two girls, so she's hoping for a bouncing baby boy this time. i'm sure holly is just claiming that boy before the actual confirmation :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> how do you know its a boy Bethany hehe!!!

I did Advanced Line Reading studies at Uni:fool:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> New Mummy- I told my OH (who is still abed) that I wee'd on another stick this morn and I said, "I think there is a line... do you want to see?" He said, "Honey, there's been a line... I know it's there. ...Are you okay?" :haha:
> 
> Are u okay? is it sinking in yet? a little??Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is sinking in... I keep tearing up and then stopping it... I'm so afraid to accept this and feel happy. Oh my... there I go..:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, me too:cry: It's just sooooooo fabulous:cloud9:Click to expand...

You are all so amazing! :hugs: I am having a hard time really believing it. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

we luv u Moll! :friends:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> New Mummy- I told my OH (who is still abed) that I wee'd on another stick this morn and I said, "I think there is a line... do you want to see?" He said, "Honey, there's been a line... I know it's there. ...Are you okay?" :haha:
> 
> Are u okay? is it sinking in yet? a little??Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is sinking in... I keep tearing up and then stopping it... I'm so afraid to accept this and feel happy. Oh my... there I go..:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, me too:cry: It's just sooooooo fabulous:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> You are all so amazing! :hugs: I am having a hard time really believing it. :dohh:Click to expand...

What a beautiful siggie :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Molly I am going to PM you a photo of my 20 month old nephew - then you will REALLY want a baby boy, he is gooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now I've had a little weep of joy it's TIME TO PARTY TURTLES!
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0025.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

funny funny Bethany lmao

ah molly go PEE*on*loadsa*sticksand watch your pinkies darken have a cry have a laugh its real


----------



## addie25

Holly can you guess what I am having I would love to know! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Molly I am going to PM you a photo of my 20 month old nephew - then you will REALLY want a baby boy, he is gooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous

It's true, he's gorgeous, but already taken- Hollinka's marrying him


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I love you all too... in the non-creeper way. :haha: You ladies are all so amazing. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

ah molly you made bethany cry bless


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Holly can you guess what I am having I would love to know! :happydance:

The digis are more tricky to interpret but I think a girl:pink:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Molly I am going to PM you a photo of my 20 month old nephew - then you will REALLY want a baby boy, he is gooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous
> 
> It's true, he's gorgeous, but already taken- Hollinka's marrying himClick to expand...

and he's coming to see me tomorrow!!!!! I can't WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

and me bethany what did my line tell you im having


----------



## emandi

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mollyyyyy :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

going mums for beef roast be back soonish girls laters well done molls xx


----------



## TrinityMom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

MOLLY!!!!!
I AM SOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
HUGE SQUISHY HUGS!!!!!!!!!!
:friends::hugs::friends::hugs::friends::hugs::friends:​
ps i miss that siggy :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dinner bath and bed for LO and I'll be back to enjoy the thread high...:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

YAY a girl! and YAYAYA it says 10 pfp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> and me bethany what did my line tell you im having

Oo I can't remember your line, sorry:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> MOLLY!!!!!
> I AM SOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> HUGE SQUISHY HUGS!!!!!!!!!!
> :friends::hugs::friends::hugs::friends::hugs::friends:​
> ps i miss that siggy :(

Thank you so much Trin! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I love the signature :cloud9: congratulations to you and your oh...

TTC break anyone? (=:bfp:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> I love the signature :cloud9: congratulations to you and your oh...
> 
> TTC break anyone? (=:bfp:)

aw poo! didn't work for me! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> ps i miss that siggy :(

aw trini :hugs: that siggie will be back with u soon! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> ps i miss that siggy :(
> 
> aw trini :hugs: that siggie will be back with u soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

aw thanks :friends: mimosa-induced poor-me-moment over


----------



## Crunchie

Big congrats and big hugs Molly xxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congrats Molly your the tenth bfp on your own thread :yipee: I'm soooo happy for you... Looks like you need no break after all :haha: I feel a break coming on it's beginning to drive me crazy after nearly 30 cycles :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not surprised *Ginge* that it's getting to you now! But you _will_ get there, I know you will :hugs:

Our house is a bit manic this evening, my DSS's each have a friend over, so there are 4 hungry overexcited boys running around, 5 if you include DH, and I don't think we have the same same space as you *Trinitymom*, or the same balmy evening to send them outdoors to play in:wacko:

I'm going to go and make a turkey stir fry, mulling over *Molly's *news and feeling a lovely warm feeling in my soul :flower: BFP's do that to me:cloud9:

O Bon Appetit ye Turtle-oids:munch:


----------



## Mollykins

I can understand the urge for a break Ginge... 18 months was enough for me! :haha: I really hope you get your :bfp: soon! FX :hugs:

Hmm... we are getting close to the 8k :bfp: dedication... which deserving turtle does it go too now?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I can understand the urge for a break Ginge... 18 months was enough for me! :haha: I really hope you get your :bfp: soon! FX :hugs:
> 
> Hmm... we are getting close to the 8k :bfp: dedication... which deserving turtle does it go too now?

Pleez me???


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I can understand the urge for a break Ginge... 18 months was enough for me! :haha: I really hope you get your :bfp: soon! FX :hugs:
> 
> Hmm... we are getting close to the 8k :bfp: dedication... which deserving turtle does it go too now?
> 
> Pleez me???Click to expand...

just make sure Kit isn't around :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: Newbie! Too true! And yes Trin! I think you are just the deserving turtle! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: Newbie! Too true! And yes Trin! I think you are just the deserving turtle! :thumbup:

I'm also the turtle who has to go to be the earliest! Guess I'm going to miss 8k...maybe someone will dedicate one to me


----------



## Mollykins

If I am here lovey, I will dedicate for sure. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

trini u are also the 1st one to wake up in the morn, so perhaps if we cut down on the evening chitter chatter it will still be up for grabs in the morning when u wake... then u just swoop in like a :ninja: while the rest of us are sound asleep and claim your post


----------



## newbie_ttc

i wish AF would hurry up and show... put me out of my "what if" misery :dohh: stupid FF changed my O date back to the CD13 :growlmad: Now it's got me wondering am I still in, even though the rational part of me knows with a great deal of certainty that I am out. :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> trini u are also the 1st one to wake up in the morn, so perhaps if we cut down on the evening chitter chatter it will still be up for grabs in the morning when u wake... then u just swoop in like a :ninja: while the rest of us are sound asleep and claim your post

That sounds like the best plan of attack to me Newbie. Sarachka and I loiter pretty early too, but I'm sure we could be persuaded to pm if 'necessary':haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> i wish AF would hurry up and show... put me out of my "what if" misery :dohh: stupid FF changed my O date back to the CD13 :growlmad: Now it's got me wondering am I still in, even though the rational part of me knows with a great deal of certainty that I am out. :wacko:

Did it? I tried to spy on your chart today but it's disappeared:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Little Holly is looking pretty cute in that avatar!

My home has been taken over by DSS too! His cousin came over last night and I imagine he will be living with us until DSS leaves on Sunday. I am now out numbered by the men! 3 to 1... 4 if u count the dog Will :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i wish AF would hurry up and show... put me out of my "what if" misery :dohh: stupid FF changed my O date back to the CD13 :growlmad: Now it's got me wondering am I still in, even though the rational part of me knows with a great deal of certainty that I am out. :wacko:
> 
> Did it? I tried to spy on your chart today but it's disappeared:shrug:Click to expand...

i got rid of it last night b/c i'm on a break now

here's the link : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31db57


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I can understand the urge for a break Ginge... 18 months was enough for me! :haha: I really hope you get your :bfp: soon! FX :hugs:
> 
> Hmm... we are getting close to the 8k :bfp: dedication... which deserving turtle does it go too now?
> 
> Pleez me???Click to expand...
> 
> just make sure Kit isn't around :haha:Click to expand...

You seen dat Kit?:grr:


----------



## newbie_ttc

newbie_ttc said:


> Little Holly is looking pretty cute in that avatar!
> 
> My home has been taken over by DSS too! His cousin came over last night and I imagine he will be living with us until DSS leaves on Sunday. I am now out numbered by the men! 3 to 1... 4 if u count the dog Will :dohh:

holly... u swift like :ninja: ...avatar go byebye soon after comment


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I can understand the urge for a break Ginge... 18 months was enough for me! :haha: I really hope you get your :bfp: soon! FX :hugs:
> 
> Hmm... we are getting close to the 8k :bfp: dedication... which deserving turtle does it go too now?
> 
> Pleez me???Click to expand...
> 
> just make sure Kit isn't around :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You seen dat Kit?:grr:Click to expand...

:rofl: that was spoken in love!! don't go starting a riot, we don't want her getting out that thorny branch of hers! Peaches bruise easily


----------



## addie25

Holly I loveeeee your picture.:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i wish AF would hurry up and show... put me out of my "what if" misery :dohh: stupid FF changed my O date back to the CD13 :growlmad: Now it's got me wondering am I still in, even though the rational part of me knows with a great deal of certainty that I am out. :wacko:
> 
> Did it? I tried to spy on your chart today but it's disappeared:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i got rid of it last night b/c i'm on a break now
> 
> here's the link : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31db57Click to expand...

Oo it's gone loopy:fool: Mind you, I was looking at the 'pregnant' charts in the gallery on FF and there are some crazy pregnant cycle charts! You'll get your BFP soon, I got my :baby: on a "break"!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## addie25

What is everyones favorite thing to do when u are snowed in I am so bored. I have been reading and cleaning and on and off tv but mostly reading.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Little Holly is looking pretty cute in that avatar!
> 
> My home has been taken over by DSS too! His cousin came over last night and I imagine he will be living with us until DSS leaves on Sunday. I am now out numbered by the men! 3 to 1... 4 if u count the dog Will :dohh:
> 
> holly... u swift like :ninja: ...avatar go byebye soon after commentClick to expand...

Me realise soon testing time, me put my scary testing avatar up:argh::test:
Me no symptoms, me no PMA for testing:cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i wish AF would hurry up and show... put me out of my "what if" misery :dohh: stupid FF changed my O date back to the CD13 :growlmad: Now it's got me wondering am I still in, even though the rational part of me knows with a great deal of certainty that I am out. :wacko:
> 
> Did it? I tried to spy on your chart today but it's disappeared:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i got rid of it last night b/c i'm on a break now
> 
> here's the link : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31db57Click to expand...
> 
> Oo it's gone loopy:fool: Mind you, I was looking at the 'pregnant' charts in the gallery on FF and there are some crazy pregnant cycle charts! You'll get your BFP soon, I got my :baby: on a "break"!!!:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

It has gone crazy. i think FF had it right with O being on CD15, not 13. That temp I got this morning means that I will see AF before the day is done. My temp never lies, i should know better than to allow this wishful thinking.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Little Holly is looking pretty cute in that avatar!
> 
> My home has been taken over by DSS too! His cousin came over last night and I imagine he will be living with us until DSS leaves on Sunday. I am now out numbered by the men! 3 to 1... 4 if u count the dog Will :dohh:
> 
> holly... u swift like :ninja: ...avatar go byebye soon after commentClick to expand...
> 
> Me realise soon testing time, me put my scary testing avatar up:argh::test:
> Me no symptoms, me no PMA for testing:cry:Click to expand...

when do u plan to test Wise TTC :ninja:?


----------



## addie25

Don't get down on urself for wishful thinking newbie.we all r like that so we can survive the 2ww. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> What is everyones favorite thing to do when u are snowed in I am so bored. I have been reading and cleaning and on and off tv but mostly reading.

Knitting, _especially_ if you're pregnant. Beanie will love it, VERY calming, and useful for baby clothes and blankets. Other than that I suggest BnB

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/tricot-2923.gif


----------



## addie25

Ill stick to bnb I can't even make a scarf :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

do u have any tasks at home that you've been putting off? like a closet that needs cleaning? Do something light, but time consuming


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Little Holly is looking pretty cute in that avatar!
> 
> My home has been taken over by DSS too! His cousin came over last night and I imagine he will be living with us until DSS leaves on Sunday. I am now out numbered by the men! 3 to 1... 4 if u count the dog Will :dohh:
> 
> holly... u swift like :ninja: ...avatar go byebye soon after commentClick to expand...
> 
> Me realise soon testing time, me put my scary testing avatar up:argh::test:
> Me no symptoms, me no PMA for testing:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> when do u plan to test Wise TTC :ninja:?Click to expand...

Just this evening I was counting out my tests- I have 2x10miu and about 3x25miu and some more 10's in the post, but we have snow so I can't count on them...I'm thinking a 10miu at 9dpo to set the ball rolling?....


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> I am here... PLEASE tell me what I'm looking at. This came up in ONE minute and it's pink...

Molly Molly Moooooolllllllyyyyyyy!!!! I can see 2 PINK lineeessss!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Unfortunately there are too many :happydance:'s to fit on the post so i could only give u a hint of what i'm feeling right now! :thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::thumbup:

Ok now back down from :cloud9:... but i'm leaving Molly safely up there and i have a feeling she will be there for a *VERY long time!!!*:haha::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::happydance:

:hi: To all my lovelies! :hi:!

Hope u have all had/are having a good day? 

I had a quite stressful day... long story short... a job which usually takes me and a team leader 1hr and a half to do everyday... actually took us *3 HOURS!!!* Trust me.... chaotic isn't the word! :dohh::wacko: But thats enough about my day! :haha:

Sarachka!!! :hi:- Sorry about your :bfn: this morning! :hug: When are u testing again? When is AF due?

:hug: to all my Turtles! :friends:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Our bedroom closet needs cleaning but its all dh stuff n he's workin on it now. I already cleaned the house.oh well its ok now that I'm on bnb I'm no longer bored talkin 2 u great gals.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Our bedroom closet needs cleaning but its all dh stuff n he's workin on it now. I already cleaned the house.oh well its ok now that I'm on bnb I'm no longer bored talkin 2 u great gals.

i need to clean DH's side of the closet, waiting on him won't work b/c it'll never get done!


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Just this evening I was counting out my tests- I have 2x10miu and about 3x25miu and some more 10's in the post, but we have snow so I can't count on them...I'm thinking a 10miu at 9dpo to set the ball rolling?....

:hi: Hollyboobs! :holly: :hi:

Hope you are ok? Am liking the scary/serious hollinka avatar! :winkwink:

Now thats motivation for ya! :haha:

Hope u don't mind me sticking my ore in but i couldn't help reading that u are due to test soon.... How many dpo are u today? 

I definately think that a 10miu at 9dpo is a fab place to start! :thumbup:

:hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Little Holly is looking pretty cute in that avatar!
> 
> My home has been taken over by DSS too! His cousin came over last night and I imagine he will be living with us until DSS leaves on Sunday. I am now out numbered by the men! 3 to 1... 4 if u count the dog Will :dohh:
> 
> holly... u swift like :ninja: ...avatar go byebye soon after commentClick to expand...
> 
> Me realise soon testing time, me put my scary testing avatar up:argh::test:
> Me no symptoms, me no PMA for testing:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> when do u plan to test Wise TTC :ninja:?Click to expand...
> 
> Just this evening I was counting out my tests- I have 2x10miu and about 3x25miu and some more 10's in the post, but we have snow so I can't count on them...I'm thinking a 10miu at 9dpo to set the ball rolling?....Click to expand...

sounds like a good plan :thumbup: when is AF due for you?


----------



## addie25

:hi:Moomin! Sorry about your day.:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: moomin :hi:


----------



## MoominMumma

addie25 said:


> :hi:Moomin! Sorry about your day.:hugs:

:hi: Addie! :hi: 

Thanks for the :hugs: hun! :hug: back! :winkwink:

So hows pregnancy-hood treating u? :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

newbie_ttc said:


> :hi: moomin :hi:

:hi: Newbie!!! :hi:!

How r u hun?

:hug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Moomin: So far so good. I can not wait to see little one on the scan on Thursday! I am so excited!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

MoominMumma said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :hi: moomin :hi:
> 
> :hi: Newbie!!! :hi:!
> 
> How r u hun?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I am well! Thanks for asking! :hugs: I have a little less than 3 hrs left in my work day and the time is dragging!! just lurking around here to make the time go a little faster


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just this evening I was counting out my tests- I have 2x10miu and about 3x25miu and some more 10's in the post, but we have snow so I can't count on them...I'm thinking a 10miu at 9dpo to set the ball rolling?....
> 
> :hi: Hollyboobs! :holly: :hi:
> 
> Hope you are ok? Am liking the scary/serious hollinka avatar! :winkwink:
> 
> Now thats motivation for ya! :haha:
> 
> Hope u don't mind me sticking my ore in but i couldn't help reading that u are due to test soon.... How many dpo are u today?
> 
> I definately think that a 10miu at 9dpo is a fab place to start! :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I love you sticking your oar in Moomin my lovely!:hugs:
She puts the pressure on me in that avatar, does my DD:wacko:
I'm 7dpo, so by my long complex calculation I'll be 9dpo the day after tomorrow. But NOT A SINGLE SYMPTOM, so yah boo sucks to hpts:tease:


----------



## newbie_ttc

exciting stuff Addie! :happydance: perhaps u can post a pic after?

looks like the thread will be buzzing with excitement later in the week

*addie's* scan on thursday
*holly* starts testing Wednesday
*molly* and *sarachka* may wee on some more sticks for us to obsess over

Have I missed anyone


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok my lovelies i'm going to be popping off for a while as i have to write my thank u cards for my xmas pressies (otherwise i'll forget :rofl:!!!) 
Incase i don't get back on tonight i will say *Night Night and  tight* to u all and i'll catch up either later or tomorrow!

And congrats again to *Molly* on your :bfp:!!! How is it up on :cloud9:? :haha:

And have a fab day *Molly, Addie and Newbie*... and enjoy whatever u do! 

:hug: to all!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Newbie: I will def post a pic after! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

MoominMumma said:


> Ok my lovelies i'm going to be popping off for a while as i have to write my thank u cards for my xmas pressies (otherwise i'll forget :rofl:!!!)
> Incase i don't get back on tonight i will say *Night Night and  tight* to u all and i'll catch up either later or tomorrow!
> 
> And congrats again to *Molly* on your :bfp:!!! How is it up on :cloud9:? :haha:
> 
> And have a fab day *Molly, Addie and Newbie*... and enjoy whatever u do!
> 
> :hug: to all!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:wave: later moomin!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Newbie: I will def post a pic after! :thumbup:

i have to live vicariously thru u girls, ya know :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

See you later moomin!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Our bedroom closet needs cleaning but its all dh stuff n he's workin on it now. I already cleaned the house.oh well its ok now that I'm on bnb I'm no longer bored talkin 2 u great gals.
> 
> i need to clean DH's side of the closet, waiting on him won't work b/c it'll never get done!Click to expand...

:haha: You sound like the opposite of DH and me! He's a maniac tidy person, and I....try really hard to meet his standards:blush:


----------



## addie25

I try to keep the house nice a neat but my DH is a bit of a pig sometimes. :dohh: Then he gets in these moods where he has to clean everything up lol like he is in rt now. I love when he gets in that mood!:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Our bedroom closet needs cleaning but its all dh stuff n he's workin on it now. I already cleaned the house.oh well its ok now that I'm on bnb I'm no longer bored talkin 2 u great gals.
> 
> i need to clean DH's side of the closet, waiting on him won't work b/c it'll never get done!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You sound like the opposite of DH and me! He's a maniac tidy person, and I....try really hard to meet his standards:blush:Click to expand...

:haha: not u holy :haha: well at least it's just the closet. doesn't carry as much pressure to be kept clean as the rest of the place


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I try to keep the house nice a neat but my DH is a bit of a pig sometimes. :dohh: Then he gets in these moods where he has to clean everything up lol like he is in rt now. I love when he gets in that mood!:thumbup:

if only that mood were contagious! We are having our party this saturday so some major cleaning has to get done between now and then, namely the garage! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Put a sign on the garage that says enter at your own risk! No one will go in!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Moomin: So far so good. I can not wait to see little one on the scan on Thursday! I am so excited!!!

:happydance: So exciting!:happydance: When you've had your 12 week scan you might find it amusing to obsess over Nub Theory on the 'In Gender' site to see whether you have a girl or a boy. I spent _hours_ comparing scan pics, getting my protractor out (or rather stealing my stepson's!) to measure anatomical angles. OMG maybe I am really weird:fool:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Put a sign on the garage that says enter at your own risk! No one will go in!

:rofl: can i pencil in beneath that "except you Michael!" that way DH wouldn't think he's off the hook from straightening the place up!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I try to keep the house nice a neat but my DH is a bit of a pig sometimes. :dohh: Then he gets in these moods where he has to clean everything up lol like he is in rt now. I love when he gets in that mood!:thumbup:

I love it when my DH is in non-cleaning and tidying mood and just chills a bit:dohh:


----------



## addie25

:rofl::rofl: Newbie! Yes you can add that!

OOOO when I get 2 twelve weeks u need to remind me so I can do that!!! :thumbup:

Oh how do you attach someone else's thread to yours like u just did?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think my DH has finally learnt not to put a cup half full of tea in the dishwasher- My cup is always half full, never half empty!!


----------



## addie25

My DH puts cereal dishes in the sink with cereal and milk still in it so it is sooooooo grossss!


----------



## newbie_ttc

that cereal thing would make me mad :growlmad: i can be a little neurotic when it comes to the dishes :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to go and tidy the kitchen, I've been shirking on the computer:blush: And then I will go to bed, my favourite place:cloud9:

Nice to have nattered with you Newbie and Addie:hugs: See you on the morrow..xxxxx

Night all other turtles, especially Molly, our Magic Monday turtle:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> My DH puts cereal dishes in the sink with cereal and milk still in it so it is sooooooo grossss!

My SS's do that, it is pretty gross, I have to fish out the swollen cereal left at the bottom of their bowls:sick:


----------



## newbie_ttc

see ya later gator :wave: lovely chatting with u my dear :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night holly... Now WE are passing like ships in the night.. :sleep: well!


----------



## Mollykins

I'll post more pics tomorrow morning. Stay tuned turtles. ;) I have two more tests to wee on so you have about two more days... and I have two more days to convince myself I'm pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> exciting stuff Addie! :happydance: perhaps u can post a pic after?
> 
> looks like the thread will be buzzing with excitement later in the week
> 
> *addie's* scan on thursday
> *holly* starts testing Wednesday
> *molly* and *sarachka* may wee on some more sticks for us to obsess over
> 
> Have I missed anyone

Hey hey hey I might even ovulate on friday .... If your lucky !!!


----------



## addie25

I am not feeling so well. I have colitis(stomach disorder) and apparently when you are pregnant it can get worse. I have been in remission for a year and even when I got sick it was not that bad like it was when I was growing up. It's still not bad now except the lingering feeling that lasts all day.Its like a dull pain that prevents me from wanting to eat and if I do eat I just get sick again. :cry: Hope this doesn't happen tomorrow bc if it does I will know its here to stay and not just a random flair up.


----------



## addie25

HI Molly I see you are online! What r u doing preggy lady.


----------



## Sarachka

Hello tumbleweed! It's 3:30 here in Blighty, I'm up with a REALLY annoying tickly cough. I came downstairs so as not to disturb OH.


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Sarachka- sorry you feel poorly. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I am so sorry I miss you! I was patrolling around the forums! Forgive me? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Well turtles, I have an appointment tomorrow for a blood draw/QUANT check. They said that because of having an ectopic last time, they want to keep checking my levels until I reach 2,000 and then do an u/s to make sure the pregnancy is in it's proper place. Assuming all goes well, I also have my first OB appointment on 21 January at 7 wks + 1 day. I'm going to try and not get too excited until that u/s... I'm really afraid to be honest. I am mistaking every twinges, cramp, tightness, pressure, anything as a sign of ectopic pregnancy. :cry: This is going to take forever for my Quant to reach 2,000!! Was there really a line there?? Oh how embarrassing it would be to go in and get the bloods only for them to call me and tell me I'm loon with line eye. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I fell asleep on the couch today for TWO HOURS. Woke up and my :holly: were SO sore and swollen. I got up took of my shirt and bra and OH came in from the kitchen and said, "Holy damn, you're pregnant." :haha: :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hello tumbleweed! It's 3:30 here in Blighty, I'm up with a REALLY annoying tickly cough. I came downstairs so as not to disturb OH.

That's funny I was up at 4.30am French time, so just when you were up UK time! I was hungry, went and drank a glass of milk and _nearly_ logged on, how amusing if I had and saw you there:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh and I fell asleep on the couch today for TWO HOURS. Woke up and my :holly: were SO sore and swollen. I got up took of my shirt and bra and OH came in from the kitchen and said, "Holy damn, you're pregnant." :haha: :blush:

Molly can you give us your symptoms at each dpo? I know you had loads so it might be a bit complicated, but just roughly what happened and when!! I have none whatsoever so I know it's over for me, I've been pregnant twice and know how it goes in my body, there's no way I'd get to 8 dpo without even a twinge, _ESPECIALLY_ in DA BOOBS!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Addie- I am so sorry I miss you! I was patrolling around the forums! Forgive me? :hugs:

Looking at the 1st tri ones where you will go and abandon us all:cry::sad2::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

Sorry I forgot to say good morning since I've already been up and working on my teapot for 2 hours so it feels like the afternoon now!

*Addie* I hope your tummy is better today:flower:

*Cruuuuunnchie*:dance: O'ing on Friday! Your last Egg of 2010!:dance:

*Mollykins* I don't know much about eptopics, but at least they're keeping a close eye on it for you, you'll be fine, I'm sure eggy's made his nest in the right place :hugs:

Right, back to work... :bodyb:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Well turtles, I have an appointment tomorrow for a blood draw/QUANT check. They said that because of having an ectopic last time, they want to keep checking my levels until I reach 2,000 and then do an u/s to make sure the pregnancy is in it's proper place. Assuming all goes well, I also have my first OB appointment on 21 January at 7 wks + 1 day. I'm going to try and not get too excited until that u/s... I'm really afraid to be honest. I am mistaking every twinges, cramp, tightness, pressure, anything as a sign of ectopic pregnancy. :cry: This is going to take forever for my Quant to reach 2,000!! Was there really a line there?? Oh how embarrassing it would be to go in and get the bloods only for them to call me and tell me I'm loon with line eye. :dohh:

Molly :flower:, I'm glad you will get proper care and check ups. I hope all goes well :hugs:. Must be stressful being pregnant again after ectopic (I would be after my missed MC too).
Look after yourself my lovely and let your DH spoil you.


----------



## emandi

Helloooo :hi: Holly, did I mention that I loved and enjoyed looking at Holly's pictures? Sweet :awww:.


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Well turtles, I have an appointment tomorrow for a blood draw/QUANT check. They said that because of having an ectopic last time, they want to keep checking my levels until I reach 2,000 and then do an u/s to make sure the pregnancy is in it's proper place. Assuming all goes well, I also have my first OB appointment on 21 January at 7 wks + 1 day. I'm going to try and not get too excited until that u/s... I'm really afraid to be honest. I am mistaking every twinges, cramp, tightness, pressure, anything as a sign of ectopic pregnancy. :cry: This is going to take forever for my Quant to reach 2,000!! Was there really a line there?? Oh how embarrassing it would be to go in and get the bloods only for them to call me and tell me I'm loon with line eye. :dohh:

:happydance:for all your app'ts and for getting everything looked into ,do try not to worry sweeti as im sure everything is fine in there ,but i understand every little twinge-pain etc will worry you they do me too:blush:. You are not a loon with line eye either if you are (which your not) means we have a very loony line eye thread and a couple of loony line eye OH's i think not so you are not a loon :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Oh and I fell asleep on the couch today for TWO HOURS. Woke up and my :holly: were SO sore and swollen. I got up took of my shirt and bra and OH came in from the kitchen and said, "Holy damn, you're pregnant." :haha: :blush:

see,see,see your OH is trying to tell you your PREGNANT MOLLY
especially with those:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## new mummy2010

wow we may still have some wee sticks to look at from Bethany as of tomorrow and maybe Sara too ??

oh and a scan piccy on thurs what an exciting week off work for me on bnb!!!

A quick question for you girls i didnt wanna ask yesterday but im going to now anyway............yesterday morning i had a some cm when i wiped after using the loo with the teeny weeniest amount of a streak of blood in it i mean tiny prob would of been missed by a normal lady but not us cm checking obsessed ttc/preggers ladies lol ,you know where you hold your tests at every angle and in every poss bit of lighting to see things ,well thats what i had to do! Well obviously i was scared and told DF who said its ok its only tiny bit and maybe its from sex the night before(i know someone else had this maybe Kit was it??), but also would of been due af around this time too if my beanie had't been made..........so is it anything to worry about? I have had no more signs of bleeding and no pains/cramps etc so is all ok??


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi new mummy- just catching up! I think you'll be fine... Just watch it, but be careful not to over check your cervix becasuse it could be that! I've read somewhere that lots of pregnant women bleed and it's normal but you'd obviously know if something was wrong I.e lots of blood or bleeding for a long time!

Cruchie o day on nye? Beautiful!!!! 

Molly :cloud9: I'm so very happy for you!! Good luck with your appointments, I wish you and le bebe the safest 9 months! 

:hi: emandi - hope you, the oh and emily had a lovely Christmas day, I haven't spoke much over the festive period... I have a house to myself in a couple of days and I'm sure to be on in full force during that time :) 

Sarachka hope you feel better soon & holly good luck with the puppets!
Love you all!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> wow we may still have some wee sticks to look at from Bethany as of tomorrow and maybe Sara too ??
> 
> oh and a scan piccy on thurs what an exciting week off work for me on bnb!!!
> 
> A quick question for you girls i didnt wanna ask yesterday but im going to now anyway............yesterday morning i had a some cm when i wiped after using the loo with the teeny weeniest amount of a streak of blood in it i mean tiny prob would of been missed by a normal lady but not us cm checking obsessed ttc/preggers ladies lol ,you know where you hold your tests at every angle and in every poss bit of lighting to see things ,well thats what i had to do! Well obviously i was scared and told DF who said its ok its only tiny bit and maybe its from sex the night before(i know someone else had this maybe Kit was it??), but also would of been due af around this time too if my beanie had't been made..........so is it anything to worry about? I have had no more signs of bleeding and no pains/cramps etc so is all ok??


It's probably from having sex since it was a tiny weeny streak, the blood vessels rupture more easily when preggo. As long as you don't have blood with cramping I'm sure it's nothing to worry about:hugs:

I'm not sure I can be bothered to test :nope:With no symptoms AT ALL it doesn't seem worth it, and it's been an expensive time what with Christmas presents and birthday presents for the kids and rest of the family, I'm feeling inclined to save my centimes at the moment at wait for AF to show, which she undoubtedly will:shrug: If I just had one valid symptom I'd test, but it's tumbleweed symptoms for me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hellooooo Jaynie:hi::flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

i did'nt really have any symptoms until my BFP really thought i had normal af signs so no symptoms are good to Bethany
well OH can keep away from me now !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Oooohhhh! AM I still in for the 8k??


----------



## TrinityMom

I am! :yipee: I am! :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Should be pretty easy seeing as I'm the only on online so I'm talking to myself :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, I know what you mean. I have no real symptoms and almost no desire to test. So I would say save your cents and wait for AF...maybe she'll be late and then you'll have a nice surprise :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I couldn't sleep last night...far too hot... OH snoring....cats playing...and FLEAS biting my ankles. GRRRRR ](*,)


----------



## TrinityMom

This is embarrassing now :blush: I'm going to stop and go read my book in the sun


----------



## x-ginge-x

But but but trin your not too far away your going to miss it !!! Morning all another high on the CBFM for me coupled with nausea for the last 2 days Eugh nasty I hate feeling sick I have an evil phobia that sends me into melt down :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Cruuuuunccchhhiiieee I see you :haha: morning :flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

ok have morning sickness last 2 days was hoping i wudnt get it this time round arghhhhh


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay! I'm not alone!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

want2bamum86 said:


> ok have morning sickness last 2 days was hoping i wudnt get it this time round arghhhhh

MS is good - means hormone levels are high and gives you a better chance of holding the pregnancy


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> But but but trin your not too far away your going to miss it !!! Morning all another high on the CBFM for me coupled with nausea for the last 2 days Eugh nasty I hate feeling sick I have an evil phobia that sends me into melt down :cry:

Hello! :hi:
Just because you encouraged me, I'll carry on :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Cruuuuunccchhhiiieee I see you :haha: morning :flower:

I saw her lurking...


----------



## want2bamum86

na ur not alone had to back read haha


----------



## TrinityMom

ok, 6 more to go


----------



## TrinityMom

5


----------



## TrinityMom

maybe I can't count...3


----------



## want2bamum86

i hate it tho lol got docs again next week and dnt wanna go as they wanna do blood test and i hate needles plus i quite like my blood inside me


----------



## TrinityMom

2


----------



## TrinityMom

YAY!!! MY 8K :bfp: POST!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## want2bamum86

what ya counting for?


----------



## TrinityMom

Now I really am going outside to soak up some sun :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

what book you reading Trin!!!??


----------



## new mummy2010

yay for Trins 8K post come on BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> i hate it tho lol got docs again next week and dnt wanna go as they wanna do blood test and i hate needles plus i quite like my blood inside me

How did you have your BFP confirmed last week if not from blood work?


----------



## want2bamum86

i feel so weird 2day lol


----------



## new mummy2010

i am suffering really bad ms want2bamum its just nausea though but oh so horrible


----------



## want2bamum86

docs pregnancy test hehe it showed up straight away really strong bfp too


----------



## want2bamum86

i have nausea but i feel like i am gonna b sick at any point till bout 11.30am


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Sara how are you today?


----------



## Sarachka

*Morning ladies!*

I managed to get back to sleep ok this morning. Did another test with 2mu & the pee sat in the cup for about half an hour - bright blazing White negative so I'm pretty confident that I'm out for cycle 3 and on to cycle 4. Oh well!

I'm just waiting for my aunt and cousins to pick me up on their way into town and go to mum's for a little family get together and lunch, and later on herald the arrival of Prince Alexander of Surrey. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

mine is all day long ............. when do you have your midwife booking app? What are your bloods for?


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: yay trin got the 8k post :wohoo: bring on her :bfp:


----------



## Sarachka

I need a new sig for the new year. I don't want to change it JUST yet until AF arrives bc I don't wan to jinx anything. Lame I know!!


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE I don't care what sort of wonderful times you're having with OH and your niece, we need you to post more. Kthanx


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh sorry Sara stupid wee sticks i was like you thought it would never happen but it will keep your chin up and your pma huns, sounds like a fun day for you glad you got back to sleep thats what i had last week i was awake every hour near enough it was poo


----------



## want2bamum86

Sarachka said:


> *Morning ladies!*
> 
> I managed to get back to sleep ok this morning. Did another test with 2mu & the pee sat in the cup for about half an hour - bright blazing White negative so I'm pretty confident that I'm out for cycle 3 and on to cycle 4. Oh well!
> 
> I'm just waiting for my aunt and cousins to pick me up on their way into town and go to mum's for a little family get together and lunch, and later on herald the arrival of Prince Alexander of Surrey. Can't wait!!!!

where u from hunni x


----------



## new mummy2010

hey a new siggy may tempt fate !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

hi moomin hi cruchie i see you


----------



## want2bamum86

new mummy2010 said:


> mine is all day long ............. when do you have your midwife booking app? What are your bloods for?

midwife next fri and bloods r for to check my iron level as i have anemia and also to make sure my blood is giving the baby what it needs 

i cried the other night as told oh im preg and he cried his eyes out bless him and it set me off he brought me some flowers hehe


----------



## new mummy2010

ah thats sweet


----------



## want2bamum86

hope mine dnt become all day long cudnt deal with that


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> mine is all day long ............. when do you have your midwife booking app? What are your bloods for?
> 
> midwife next fri and bloods r for to check my iron level as i have anemia and also to make sure my blood is giving the baby what it needs
> 
> i cried the other night as told oh im preg and he cried his eyes out bless him and it set me off he brought me some flowers heheClick to expand...

Aw that's cute, when did you tell him? For a christmas surprise? I'm from Cambridgeshire.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi folks:hi:
CONGRATS TRIN on your 8000 SCOOP!:happydance:

Guests coming in to read our thread just at the approach of a K post must think we're particularly doolally:fool:

I'm sulking ttc and being an hpt scrooge but I should test on the 30th since my parents are arriving, and it will be Christmas all over again, with some champagne up for grabs...:drunk:

Making storming progress with my teapot, you should have pics tomorrow:happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

Afternoon :friends:!! 

How are we all today? :flower:

Sarachka - I'm sorry about your :bfn: hun! But remember you're not out till the :witch: shows her face! :hug:

New Mummy - :hi: I see u to! Hehe! Sorry if I'm on and off but I'm using my phone on my lunch break so keep closing the net to text! Lol!

:hi: to everyone else :hi: 

Is Molly back from :cloud9: yet? :haha:

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> ok have morning sickness last 2 days was hoping i wudnt get it this time round arghhhhh
> 
> MS is good - means hormone levels are high and gives you a better chance of holding the pregnancyClick to expand...

Phew! I was lucky LO hung on in there then, since I wasn't hit badly by MS!! If I'd known that when I was pregnant I'd have been very worried!8-[


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> what book you reading Trin!!!??

The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *Morning ladies!*
> 
> I managed to get back to sleep ok this morning. Did another test with 2mu & the pee sat in the cup for about half an hour - bright blazing White negative so I'm pretty confident that I'm out for cycle 3 and on to cycle 4. Oh well!
> 
> I'm just waiting for my aunt and cousins to pick me up on their way into town and go to mum's for a little family get together and lunch, and later on herald the arrival of Prince Alexander of Surrey. Can't wait!!!!

Sorry about the test :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> ok have morning sickness last 2 days was hoping i wudnt get it this time round arghhhhh
> 
> MS is good - means hormone levels are high and gives you a better chance of holding the pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> Phew! I was lucky LO hung on in there then, since I wasn't hit badly by MS!! If I'd known that when I was pregnant I'd have been very worried!8-[Click to expand...

It's sometimes an indicator in people who've had mc before without ms. Not sure how true it is but i've read it a few times

DH is Mr Grumpy Pants. He's trying to put a new aerial up on the roof. We have the one on top of the tv and the reception is so bad - you have to slink along the walls to get into the lounge otherwise you can't see anything. Anyway, he took his drill out to use it and black smoke came pouring out of it. The last people who used it were volunteers who were doing renovations to our cat garden. I feel so bad :nope:

And it seems I'm having an allergic reaction to the bites on my feet so they may not be flea bits. I almost have frankenfeet!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> what book you reading Trin!!!??
> 
> The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's been serialised recently on Radio 4, I listened to it whilst making my pig puppets :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

Sarachka said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> mine is all day long ............. when do you have your midwife booking app? What are your bloods for?
> 
> midwife next fri and bloods r for to check my iron level as i have anemia and also to make sure my blood is giving the baby what it needs
> 
> i cried the other night as told oh im preg and he cried his eyes out bless him and it set me off he brought me some flowers heheClick to expand...
> 
> Aw that's cute, when did you tell him? For a christmas surprise? I'm from Cambridgeshire.Click to expand...

told him xmas day hehe and saw him boxing day


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: sarachka I am here... With the oh off work I don't get to use the laptop as much because we come out! I am sorry if it feels I am neglecting you :hugs: 

Holly I would :test: on the 30th fo shizzle just to confirm you know... I think you put far too much on symptoms that some people don't ever get throughout a healthy pregnancy...

I'm bored already waiting to o and I woke up an hour before my temping alarm so dunno if that messes me up - I took it anyway for my all time low of 36.05! I hope this temping confirms I ovulate I hope then, that this annoying pre af spotting stops next cycle... 

I hope you enjoy your time with alex I have had a lovely time with Erin over christmas or mismas as she called it! 'memmy mismas' she was saying :hug: I heart her...


----------



## want2bamum86

hi hunni how r u feeling 2day


----------



## TrinityMom

My frankenfeet...all swollen
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm using my phone and forgot what I had wanted to write and couldn't check...

Trinity congratulations on your 8k :bfp: post. I truly hope it brings you a :bfp: 

Sarachka I want a new graphic - please :hug:???


----------



## want2bamum86

trin oh no


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: want2be :hi: glad you had a good Christmas! I am ok just bored waiting to ovulate... Standard. Started taking my temp and got a lovely new paper diary for christmas and it goes well with ttc! So that's something for me to mull over... You ok??


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: sarachka I am here... With the oh off work I don't get to use the laptop as much because we come out! I am sorry if it feels I am neglecting you :hugs:
> 
> Holly I would :test: on the 30th fo shizzle just to confirm you know... I think you put far too much on symptoms that some people don't ever get throughout a healthy pregnancy...
> 
> I'm bored already waiting to o and I woke up an hour before my temping alarm so dunno if that messes me up - I took it anyway for my all time low of 36.05! I hope this temping confirms I ovulate I hope then, that this annoying pre af spotting stops next cycle...
> 
> I hope you enjoy your time with alex I have had a lovely time with Erin over christmas or mismas as she called it! 'memmy mismas' she was saying :hug: I heart her...

:hi: HI!
Tarquin calls it MisMis...too cute


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: lurking turtles I see you there... Online :hi:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin!!! What do you think it is??


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin!!! What do you think it is??

I think I got bitten by something and I'm having an allergic reaction to it. It's all over my ankles and feet and toes and now creeping up my calves. SO attractive! AND SO ITCHY!!!! It's the main reason I couldn't sleep last night. If it carries on tonight I'll take some atterax I have left over from when I had measles earlier this year


----------



## firstbaby25

Would you not have a simpler anti histamine first or have you tried one? Hope it gets better soon mate... That's pants.

Molly I want more POAS today!


----------



## want2bamum86

firstbaby yh im ok just stopped feeling sick woop woop can get up now and go out found some really cute baby clothes but i will wait to buy anything hehe oh brought me a mum ring for xmas from my lil angels how sweet is that however it dnt fit ive lost weight haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

hi jaynie, I know, I should be more open about symptoms. But I'm a grumpy old symptom traditionalist :jo: I want the good old achey boobs I had last time. None of this modern minimalist symptoms nonsense:growlmad:

I went off to have my lunch, but was still online- half the time I'm online I'm doing something else, just as well really or I'd have 10million posts.

Ouch for your Frankenfeet Trin:hugs:

And Sarahka you're 10dpo at best right? And 13 at worst? _Could_ still be early, if you O'd later than 1st thought...

DH is home early today, so I'm going to go swimming, grown up swimming:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## want2bamum86

wanting to go shopping just so i can go to macdonalds to get a hamburger or 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What do you think it is??
> 
> I think I got bitten by something and I'm having an allergic reaction to it. It's all over my ankles and feet and toes and now creeping up my calves. SO attractive! AND SO ITCHY!!!! It's the main reason I couldn't sleep last night. If it carries on tonight I'll take some atterax I have left over from when I had measles earlier this yearClick to expand...

One of the draw backs of life in your toasty warm climate :winkwink: creepy crawlies https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/0173.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> wanting to go shopping just so i can go to macdonalds to get a hamburger or 3

tsk tsk not good baby foodhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/0085.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> what book you reading Trin!!!??
> 
> The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency :thumbup:Click to expand...

Is it any good Trin im a bookworm and need some new reads for these long winter evenings :thumbup:

Ouch itchy itchy feets they look painful:nope:


Did anyone in uk brave the 'Next' sale yesterday??

Im going to go swimmimg during this pregnancy and maybe a light spinning class done at moo's own pace, Bethany you sound like a right fit mummy:thumbup:!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: want2be :hi: glad you had a good Christmas! I am ok just bored waiting to ovulate... Standard. Started taking my temp and got a lovely new paper diary for christmas and it goes well with ttc! So that's something for me to mull over... You ok??

Waiting to ovulate is SOOOOOO DULL. :sleep: You need one of those laying egg blinkies like Emandi has/had, so you can sit and watch the chicken popping up for hours on end.:haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

i know but i craved them while preg with joshie from 6 weeks preg and got it again hmmmmm but been told never to ignore cravings well all i wanna eat is hamburgers and chocolate lol i think im gonna have a fat baby lol


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany where are all your groovy smilies from??


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> what book you reading Trin!!!??
> 
> The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it any good Trin im a bookworm and need some new reads for these long winter evenings :thumbup:
> 
> Ouch itchy itchy feets they look painful:nope:
> 
> 
> Did anyone in uk brave the 'Next' sale yesterday??
> 
> Im going to go swimmimg during this pregnancy and maybe a light spinning class done at moo's own pace, Bethany you sound like a right fit mummy:thumbup:!!!Click to expand...

It's accidental, I just love swimming, cycling and running!! And I walk everywhere because I don't have a car, and there are some almighty steep hills where I live so that keeps me fairly fit!! I swam all through my pregnancy (at least 'til the midwife told me to take it easy since baby's head was very low) and it was lovely:flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

mmmmm getting really hungry now and oh aint texted me bk hope he will take me shopping


----------



## Sarachka

As soon as AF arrives and cycle 3 is confirmed as crap, I'm going to start a new exercise regime


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany where are all your groovy smilies from??

From a French site called *Banque de Smileys*:happydance:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0035.gif


----------



## want2bamum86

sara when af due hunni


----------



## new mummy2010

does that mean everthing is in french though my french is non existant.........


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What do you think it is??
> 
> I think I got bitten by something and I'm having an allergic reaction to it. It's all over my ankles and feet and toes and now creeping up my calves. SO attractive! AND SO ITCHY!!!! It's the main reason I couldn't sleep last night. If it carries on tonight I'll take some atterax I have left over from when I had measles earlier this yearClick to expand...
> 
> One of the draw backs of life in your toasty warm climate :winkwink: creepy crawlies https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/0173.gifClick to expand...

Tell me about it! The last 2 nights we have had HUGE cockroaches fly in. I am good with creepy crawlies but I am TERRFIED of cockroaches - childhood trauma. Ch'ien, my oldest, thinks it's hysterical, but Tarquin screams along with me, tho he calls them lock-loaches


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> what book you reading Trin!!!??
> 
> The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it any good Trin im a bookworm and need some new reads for these long winter evenings :thumbup:
> 
> Ouch itchy itchy feets they look painful:nope:
> 
> 
> Did anyone in uk brave the 'Next' sale yesterday??
> 
> Im going to go swimmimg during this pregnancy and maybe a light spinning class done at moo's own pace, Bethany you sound like a right fit mummy:thumbup:!!!Click to expand...

It is. Nice light reading and each case is like a short story so good to read in installments between doing stuff. Read outside for an hour and I'm nice and brown now

I keep threatening to walk on my treadmill...but it's just idle threats at the moment :blush:


----------



## addie25

Good Morning Ladies! How is everyone today?

I woke up and realized I have not basically grown out of my comfortable sports bra that made BB's not hurt and now I must be brave and take it off till I can get one that fits!:holly:


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> sara when af due hunni

Tomorrow would be 28 days which my last cycle was. Normally it's 31 day which would be Saturday.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: hi all!

how is everyone?

Sarachka, sorry that stupid wee stick didn't go your way dearie.

Trini - that looks painful, i hope it doesn't get any worse! Congrats on scooping up the big 8,000th post!

Hi jaynie, holly, emandi, newmummy, addie, want2bamum, moomin! Going from memory... who did I miss??


----------



## addie25

:hi: Newbie how are you!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> :hi: Newbie how are you!

hey babe, I am well AF came last night jjust as expected and she's been rather kind. Cramping and bloating has been at a minimum. Still used that as an excuse not to go to the gym last night tho :haha:

How are u? I hope your tummy feels better today! is the snow starting to melt up there yet?


----------



## new mummy2010

i might have to look it up on amazon Trin sounds like my kinda book!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Ok, I'm going off to cook fava beans (for the first time) and make garlic bread.

That's for all the foot sympathy...they're more itchy than sore...driving me :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey Newbie glad af not been to bad for you but still good excuse for no gym lol


----------



## addie25

Newbie glad AF is on time so you do not need to stress. My stomach is ok and the snow is not melting yet still high and my car is covered but my hubby is going to go get it out for me soon so I can go out.


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey Newbie glad af not been to bad for you but still good excuse for no gym lol

:hi: hi there! how's life in preggy turtle land? :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Newbie glad AF is on time so you do not need to stress. My stomach is ok and the snow is not melting yet still high and my car is covered but my hubby is going to go get it out for me soon so I can go out.

U are a brave one! I would be terrified to drive in the snow... but I guess u are used to it! We don't get much snow down here in TN. Do be careful as u venture out today. U've got some precious cargo with u now! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

operation aerial replacement is complete and we can see the tv! Even if someone walks into the lounge :haha:

The boys are literally bouncing up and down because I made garlic bread :happydance: shame, they are rather deprived of junk food. We took them to mcdonalds once, because we always talk of the evils of mcdonalds and all they can think of is the toys that come with the happy meals. All of us were sick, except my middle son who finished off everyone else's food and keeps begging to go back


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Addie- I am so sorry I miss you! I was patrolling around the forums! Forgive me? :hugs:
> 
> Looking at the 1st tri ones where you will go and abandon us all:cry::sad2::cry:Click to expand...

Actually Miss... I had posted my wee stick pics in the pregnancy test forum... :blush: So there.  I told you, you can't be rid of me. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Addie- I am so sorry I miss you! I was patrolling around the forums! Forgive me? :hugs:
> 
> Looking at the 1st tri ones where you will go and abandon us all:cry::sad2::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Miss... I had posted my wee stick pics in the pregnancy test forum... :blush: So there.  I told you, you can't be rid of me. :hugs:Click to expand...

On behalf of all the turtles, I feel so abandoned and unloved! :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well turtles, I have an appointment tomorrow for a blood draw/QUANT check. They said that because of having an ectopic last time, they want to keep checking my levels until I reach 2,000 and then do an u/s to make sure the pregnancy is in it's proper place. Assuming all goes well, I also have my first OB appointment on 21 January at 7 wks + 1 day. I'm going to try and not get too excited until that u/s... I'm really afraid to be honest. I am mistaking every twinges, cramp, tightness, pressure, anything as a sign of ectopic pregnancy. :cry: This is going to take forever for my Quant to reach 2,000!! Was there really a line there?? Oh how embarrassing it would be to go in and get the bloods only for them to call me and tell me I'm loon with line eye. :dohh:
> 
> Molly :flower:, I'm glad you will get proper care and check ups. I hope all goes well :hugs:. Must be stressful being pregnant again after ectopic (I would be after my missed MC too).
> Look after yourself my lovely and let your DH spoil you.Click to expand...

He has already started. :haha: He did the laundry yesterday (3 loads!), the dishes, cleaned the kitchen, tidied the top of his dresser and the girls' bathroom, as well as chopped up more firewood. I was so tired yesterday after a certain point and when he went to leave the living room I said, "Where are you going?" He said, "To switch the laundry." I told him that he should just stop and let me do it, he asked why and I said it was because he was making me look bad! :haha: ...He didn't listen to me anyway. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Addie- I am so sorry I miss you! I was patrolling around the forums! Forgive me? :hugs:
> 
> Looking at the 1st tri ones where you will go and abandon us all:cry::sad2::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Miss... I had posted my wee stick pics in the pregnancy test forum... :blush: So there.  I told you, you can't be rid of me. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> On behalf of all the turtles, I feel so abandoned and unloved! :cry:Click to expand...

I'm still catching up on the thread Trin but why so unloved and abandoned?? As I told Holly... I could never leave you girls. :hugs: I've become far too attached to you all... definitely more than I ever thought I would. :friends:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well turtles, I have an appointment tomorrow for a blood draw/QUANT check. They said that because of having an ectopic last time, they want to keep checking my levels until I reach 2,000 and then do an u/s to make sure the pregnancy is in it's proper place. Assuming all goes well, I also have my first OB appointment on 21 January at 7 wks + 1 day. I'm going to try and not get too excited until that u/s... I'm really afraid to be honest. I am mistaking every twinges, cramp, tightness, pressure, anything as a sign of ectopic pregnancy. :cry: This is going to take forever for my Quant to reach 2,000!! Was there really a line there?? Oh how embarrassing it would be to go in and get the bloods only for them to call me and tell me I'm loon with line eye. :dohh:
> 
> Molly :flower:, I'm glad you will get proper care and check ups. I hope all goes well :hugs:. Must be stressful being pregnant again after ectopic (I would be after my missed MC too).
> Look after yourself my lovely and let your DH spoil you.Click to expand...
> 
> He has already started. :haha: He did the laundry yesterday (3 loads!), the dishes, cleaned the kitchen, tidied the top of his dresser and the girls' bathroom, as well as chopped up more firewood. I was so tired yesterday after a certain point and when he went to leave the living room I said, "Where are you going?" He said, "To switch the laundry." I told him that he should just stop and let me do it, he asked why and I said it was because he was making me look bad! :haha: ...He didn't listen to me anyway. :nope:Click to expand...

how sweet! Hi Moll! :hi: what time is your appt today? any wee stick installments before u go??? u know u wanna! :muaha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Addie- I am so sorry I miss you! I was patrolling around the forums! Forgive me? :hugs:
> 
> Looking at the 1st tri ones where you will go and abandon us all:cry::sad2::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Miss... I had posted my wee stick pics in the pregnancy test forum... :blush: So there.  I told you, you can't be rid of me. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> On behalf of all the turtles, I feel so abandoned and unloved! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still catching up on the thread Trin but why so unloved and abandoned?? As I told Holly... I could never leave you girls. :hugs: I've become far too attached to you all... definitely more than I ever thought I would. :friends:Click to expand...

Posting your wee-sticks on another forum just triggered my abandonment issues :haha: just kidding with you. You know if you ever left we'd hunt you down and find you :ninja:


----------



## addie25

Molly did the lines get darker???:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newbie... Sorry you are at the hands of the evil :witch: boooo and also that you are rattling around at work on your own! :hugs:

:hi: molly your OH is like a dream man! Glad he is looking after you, you should let him he has his own interests at heart too :cloud9: 

I bought a new book, I diverted away from my usual serious book and bought a dean koontz horror book... I find Reading a scary book can be much worse than in a film as that's some else's imagination, not mine.

I eat too much junk food ATM me and the OH were tripping about it the other day because we really aren't too bad when we don't live with his rents! So I'm even more excited to live together so we can cook :happydance: - silly I know!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What do you think it is??
> 
> I think I got bitten by something and I'm having an allergic reaction to it. It's all over my ankles and feet and toes and now creeping up my calves. SO attractive! AND SO ITCHY!!!! It's the main reason I couldn't sleep last night. If it carries on tonight I'll take some atterax I have left over from when I had measles earlier this yearClick to expand...
> 
> One of the draw backs of life in your toasty warm climate :winkwink: creepy crawlies https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/0173.gifClick to expand...

I'm sorry Hollz but I am banning that creepy crawly smily. :sick: I am wicked phobic. I used to play with spiders, they were fun and (gulp) I thought they were sweet. THEN I had dream when I was very heavy pregnant with my first that I was trapped outside, barefoot, and there were thousands of spiders all over and the climbed up my legs and were biting me and :sick: Woke up phobic.


----------



## Sarachka

Alex is here! Alex is here!!! My love!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well turtles, I have an appointment tomorrow for a blood draw/QUANT check. They said that because of having an ectopic last time, they want to keep checking my levels until I reach 2,000 and then do an u/s to make sure the pregnancy is in it's proper place. Assuming all goes well, I also have my first OB appointment on 21 January at 7 wks + 1 day. I'm going to try and not get too excited until that u/s... I'm really afraid to be honest. I am mistaking every twinges, cramp, tightness, pressure, anything as a sign of ectopic pregnancy. :cry: This is going to take forever for my Quant to reach 2,000!! Was there really a line there?? Oh how embarrassing it would be to go in and get the bloods only for them to call me and tell me I'm loon with line eye. :dohh:
> 
> Molly :flower:, I'm glad you will get proper care and check ups. I hope all goes well :hugs:. Must be stressful being pregnant again after ectopic (I would be after my missed MC too).
> Look after yourself my lovely and let your DH spoil you.Click to expand...
> 
> He has already started. :haha: He did the laundry yesterday (3 loads!), the dishes, cleaned the kitchen, tidied the top of his dresser and the girls' bathroom, as well as chopped up more firewood. I was so tired yesterday after a certain point and when he went to leave the living room I said, "Where are you going?" He said, "To switch the laundry." I told him that he should just stop and let me do it, he asked why and I said it was because he was making me look bad! :haha: ...He didn't listen to me anyway. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> how sweet! Hi Moll! :hi: what time is your appt today? any wee stick installments before u go??? u know u wanna! :muaha:Click to expand...

I can go in at any time since it's just a blood draw but they told me that if I come in before 1200 then they will have results same day. :thumbup: I do have wee stick pick from this morning... I will post it just now. :)


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Molly did the lines get darker???:thumbup:

I'll let you be the judge... :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

This was taken in 4 minutes time....
 



Attached Files:







28.Dec.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## newbie_ttc

i can see it with no tweaking this time :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

In just a mo I will post the pic I took at 10 mins.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:happydance::happydance: looking good chica!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Alex is here! Alex is here!!!  My love!

have fun today dear!


----------



## Mollykins

another...
 



Attached Files:







see28.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## firstbaby25

I want the 10 minute photo of your wee stick though I am very impressed with the installment of today!!! So far so pregnant my pretty turtle friend :hugs: 

Sarachka enjoy like I say kids do things to our hormones oooh aaaah breathe in that smell!! Kiss him regardless of the spit, dribble and snot :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> another...

hello there pretty little line :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my... I'm nauseous. Please please PLEASE! Don't let me be sick. Hooooooo. :sick:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hold it together long enough to get those bloods drawn!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> another...

Those lines are looking so good :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> another...
> 
> Those lines are looking so good :happydance:Click to expand...

Am I crazy or does this morning's line look SO MUCH better than the others?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It does look better to me :)


----------



## Mollykins

I actually believe this line. :haha: So... I think I am going to wake up OH soon. I have been letting him sleep in, in the morning and that way... I don't feel so guilty when I take an impromptu nap in the middle of the day. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hold it together long enough to get those bloods drawn!

I'm going to try! I reached into the refrigerator a minute go for a water bottle and almost vomited. I have no idea but the smell of the refrigerator was not good. I had my oldest DD "sniff it" :haha: and she said, "What Mommy? It smells cold." :rofl: So I am crazy!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> another...
> 
> Those lines are looking so good :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Am I crazy or does this morning's line look SO MUCH better than the others?Click to expand...

absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> another...
> 
> Those lines are looking so good :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Am I crazy or does this morning's line look SO MUCH better than the others?Click to expand...

This morning's line _does_ look better, but you're still crazy, you don't escape that one so easily Molly:haha:

Ah just had a gorgeous swim, LO dinner bath and bed soon, I'm off to play with her for a little.

Hello Alex:flower: Love Hollinka xxx:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> another...
> 
> Those lines are looking so good :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Am I crazy or does this morning's line look SO MUCH better than the others?Click to expand...
> 
> This morning's line _does_ look better, but you're still crazy, you don't escape that one so easily Molly:haha:
> 
> Ah just had a gorgeous swim, LO dinner bath and bed soon, I'm off to play with her for a little.
> 
> Hello Alex:flower: Love Hollinka xxx:kiss:Click to expand...

I'm only crazy because YOU are crazy... so there.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: hi everyone : sarachka, trinitymom, Holly, Molly, jaynie, new mummy, mummyapril, newbie, kit, addie, want2bamum .... Did I miss anyone? If I did sorry and hi to you too :wave: ive seen my niece today and given her her Xmas presents she was very happy :) how is everyone


----------



## Sarachka

this is a message from alex:

, ,m,g g adcfmncj cfjcfjcf jcjcd jdcdcd jicd fvcfdjccdzdzxgfzx vvvvvyeeeeeeee46 n020
n 

Translation: big up to my two squeezes Hollinka & Erinochka. BFPs to you crazy biatches who keep my Auntie Sezi company


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies .... Molly that is a fab line !!!!!! Toot toot 

Right today's opk is getting nicely darker .... I have shunned the cbfm as I can't afford any more sticks at the mo.... I can post pics but you may find that boring 

Anyhow .... Ff predicts on on Friday / Saturday ..... Now I got bored yesterday and had empty sex yesterday so I need to organise some serious planning on when to bd .... Other half simply cannot manage everyday Till Saturday .... 

What days should I go for it to no wear him out ????


----------



## Crunchie

Oh oh oh also LOTS of ewcm today !!! And no Holly it's not old sperm


----------



## Sarachka

Id say skip today and possibly tomorrow but Thurs, Fri, Sat for sure


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> :wave: hi everyone : sarachka, trinitymom, Holly, Molly, jaynie, new mummy, mummyapril, newbie, kit, addie, want2bamum .... Did I miss anyone? If I did sorry and hi to you too :wave: ive seen my niece today and given her her Xmas presents she was very happy :) how is everyone

hey gingy :hi: what are u up to today?


----------



## want2bamum86

i went out but didnt get my macdonalds lol


----------



## MoominMumma

x-ginge-x said:


> :wave: hi everyone : sarachka, trinitymom, Holly, Molly, jaynie, new mummy, mummyapril, newbie, kit, addie, want2bamum .... Did I miss anyone? If I did sorry and hi to you too :wave: ive seen my niece today and given her her Xmas presents she was very happy :) how is everyone

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

How could u Ginge!!! U got everyone but me!

:dohh::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::dohh:


Poor Moomin will just go and sit in the corner and :sulk:!


----------



## want2bamum86

hi moonmin hunni u ok ?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie, I'd BD tonight, just b/c of the EWCM then every other day plus sunday, just to cover all the bases. I stopped BD'ing too soon this round :dohh:


----------



## Frankie

**waves**


----------



## MoominMumma

Frankie said:


> **waves**

Hiya Frankie! How are u?

And welcome to the mad thread! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi everyone : sarachka, trinitymom, Holly, Molly, jaynie, new mummy, mummyapril, newbie, kit, addie, want2bamum .... Did I miss anyone? If I did sorry and hi to you too :wave: ive seen my niece today and given her her Xmas presents she was very happy :) how is everyone
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> How could u Ginge!!! U got everyone but me!
> 
> :dohh::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::dohh:
> 
> 
> Poor Moomin will just go and sit in the corner and :sulk:!Click to expand...

and me..... i Can sit with u ???


----------



## MoominMumma

want2bamum86 said:


> hi moonmin hunni u ok ?

'Moonmin' :haha: i like it! :thumbup:

Yeah i'm ok thanks hun! I'm just going to continue to :sulk: at Ginge till she says :hi: to me! :winkwink:

Hows pregnancy life treatin u? 

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Frankie

MoominMumma said:


> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> **waves**
> 
> Hiya Frankie! How are u?
> 
> And welcome to the mad thread! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I am top of the shop how are you? 

Just waiting for the next few days to fly by x


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi everyone : sarachka, trinitymom, Holly, Molly, jaynie, new mummy, mummyapril, newbie, kit, addie, want2bamum .... Did I miss anyone? If I did sorry and hi to you too :wave: ive seen my niece today and given her her Xmas presents she was very happy :) how is everyone
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> How could u Ginge!!! U got everyone but me!
> 
> :dohh::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::dohh:
> 
> 
> Poor Moomin will just go and sit in the corner and :sulk:!Click to expand...
> 
> and me..... i Can sit with u ???Click to expand...

Yeah of course u can Crunchie! We can sit in the :sulk:'y corner! :winkwink:

From your earlier post.... am i to understand that u are now OVULATING?! (well not literally now but u know what i mean!:haha: :winkwink:)

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks Ladies..... I need to plan this out ..... I will have to go for it am one day and pm the other..... I really dont want MR Crunchie to know I am o ing as I think he was under alot of pressure last month :haha:

......

oh here is my pic...... todays is at the bottom
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

:wine:


MoominMumma said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi everyone : sarachka, trinitymom, Holly, Molly, jaynie, new mummy, mummyapril, newbie, kit, addie, want2bamum .... Did I miss anyone? If I did sorry and hi to you too :wave: ive seen my niece today and given her her Xmas presents she was very happy :) how is everyone
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> How could u Ginge!!! U got everyone but me!
> 
> :dohh::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::dohh:
> 
> 
> Poor Moomin will just go and sit in the corner and :sulk:!Click to expand...
> 
> and me..... i Can sit with u ???Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah of course u can Crunchie! We can sit in the :sulk:'y corner! :winkwink:
> 
> From your earlier post.... am i to understand that u are now OVULATING?! (well not literally now but u know what i mean!:haha: :winkwink:)
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I think its COMING.... the signs are there .....how are your opks ??? getting nice and dark yet ????

whilst we are in the corner lets have a :wine:


----------



## want2bamum86

MoominMumma said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> hi moonmin hunni u ok ?
> 
> 'Moonmin' :haha: i like it! :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah i'm ok thanks hun! I'm just going to continue to :sulk: at Ginge till she says :hi: to me! :winkwink:
> 
> Hows pregnancy life treatin u?
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

yh its ok hating morning sickness and the fact all i wanna eat is hamburgers from macdonalds and chocolate lol


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Moomin- you know we loves you! :hugs: 

Well ladies, I am leaving soon for my blood draw... I wonder what the number will be....?


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Aww Moomin- you know we loves you! :hugs:
> 
> Well ladies, I am leaving soon for my blood draw... I wonder what the number will be....?

ohhhhhhhh how exciting !!!!!!! good luck ! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm going to guess that there is a QUANT of... 66.


----------



## Sarachka

Good luck Molly!


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Newbie glad af not been to bad for you but still good excuse for no gym lol
> 
> :hi: hi there! how's life in preggy turtle land? :cloud9:Click to expand...

:thumbup:im doing great apart from the overly sore and heavy :holly:and feeling soooo:sick::sick:



Mollykins said:


> Aww Moomin- you know we loves you! :hugs:
> 
> Well ladies, I am leaving soon for my blood draw... I wonder what the number will be....?

:hug: good luck molly when will you know results ??


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone sorry i havent been on much been extremely busy it was my daughters 9th birthday today so havent stopped until now! exhausted! she is now playing just dance! 

how is everyone feeling who is the 10th BFP??? 
hope youre all well xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Oh oh oh also LOTS of ewcm today !!! And no Holly it's not old sperm

Are you sure of that? Have you examined it under a microscope?:rofl::fool::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Mollz, I say 150:thumbup: You're 14 dpo right? And sick as a parrot?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruuuuunnnnchie, do you wanna see pics of my high munchy bars from previous months? Are they cbfm bars?


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck molly... Let us know cause you know we wanna know! Exciting times ahead...

:hi: alexincha :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mummy April - it's molly! The leader of the gang innit...


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok here's today's OPK! Done just now...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/9f14888f.jpg

How's it looking? :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Mummy April - it's molly! The leader of the gang innit...

oh yay i thought she was, with all those symptoms, congratulations Molly! x


----------



## want2bamum86

so we have 10bfp now who r they?


----------



## new mummy2010

essie,molly,addie,kit,mummyapril,new mummy,want2bamum ummm thats 7 who else have i forgot??


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Ok here's today's OPK! Done just now...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/9f14888f.jpg
> 
> How's it looking? :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

It's darker than the last one, but a tad borderline on being positive-I think tomorrow or the next day you may have a deffo positive? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm not sure how sick a parrot is hollz but I've definitely started feeling nauseous today. :sick: I will have results this afternoon. You UK-girls may be sleeping by then though. It's raining buckets here.... Blech.


----------



## want2bamum86

ok we found 7 haha


----------



## want2bamum86

Mollykins said:


> I'm not sure how sick a parrot is hollz but I've definitely started feeling nauseous today. :sick: I will have results this afternoon. You UK-girls may be sleeping by then though. It's raining buckets here.... Blech.

fingers crossed for u hunni xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> essie,molly,addie,kit,mummyapril,new mummy,want2bamum ummm thats 7 who else have i forgot??

Littlespy and Trinitymom's angel, that's 9, and......:shrug: Mrs Invisible


----------



## want2bamum86

haha i confused u all now lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm not sure how sick a parrot is hollz but I've definitely started feeling nauseous today. :sick: I will have results this afternoon. You UK-girls may be sleeping by then though. It's raining buckets here.... Blech.

It rained here today too, just when I was cycling to the pool:growlmad: Rain on top of snow is a weird mix, it better not go below zero tonight or we'll all be ice-skating tomorrow!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Ok here's today's OPK! Done just now...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/9f14888f.jpg
> 
> How's it looking? :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx
> 
> It's darker than the last one, but a tad borderline on being positive-I think tomorrow or the next day you may have a deffo positive? :flower:Click to expand...

I 2nd what Bethany says tomorrow or thurs a feel a blazing + coming your way :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

hey no 10 was essie ????

go on holly spoil me...... my opks are the clear blue digital ones ....run out of the posh ones 

shows us your sticks !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

CamoQueen? The 10th BFP?


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Ok here's today's OPK! Done just now...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/9f14888f.jpg
> 
> How's it looking? :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

we are sooooooooooooo going ovulate on the same day 

what days you doing the nasty on ?????:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

She got a BFP at 8 DPO methinks:-k And moved on to greener pastures


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> essie,molly,addie,kit,mummyapril,new mummy,want2bamum ummm thats 7 who else have i forgot??
> 
> Littlespy and Trinitymom's angel, that's 9, and......:shrug: Mrs InvisibleClick to expand...

Maybe Molls should put a new 1st page of thread in to show all the lovely preggy turtles who have found luck on this lovely thread ? Easy way to keep up then with who and when you thinks girls?:thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

wow 10 of us come on the rest of u we all wanna b bfp in here


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey bethany what pushchair does Holly have ? Being swooning over the mothercare broucher i know its way to early but swoooonn over some of them !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> hey no 10 was essie ????
> 
> go on holly spoil me...... my opks are the clear blue digital ones ....run out of the posh ones
> 
> shows us your sticks !!!!

Poo bums I've just remembered I've erased them all. I was "deleting net history" to use Sarahka's term, since my mum and dad are coming and will want to see my pics of Holly and I didn't want too much saliva and wee and cervical mucous in the slide show:blush: Can you possibly wait until next month's stick parade or will the excitement be too much?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Ok here's today's OPK! Done just now...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/9f14888f.jpg
> 
> How's it looking? :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx
> 
> we are sooooooooooooo going ovulate on the same day
> 
> what days you doing the nasty on ?????:haha:Click to expand...

Oooo Synchronised Sex :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> She got a BFP at 8 DPO methinks:-k And moved on to greener pastures

Who was that??:shrug:


----------



## want2bamum86

ok need ciggy now lol


----------



## Crunchie

I suppppppppposssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I can wait ! 

you are deffo worth waiting for :flower:

just making a soup, bit bored.......5 days off work and already dont know what to do ......


----------



## Crunchie

mooooooooooomin ..................................where are you ????


----------



## want2bamum86

where is moonmin?


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> ok need ciggy now lol

you not giving up??


----------



## want2bamum86

cut down


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> we are sooooooooooooo going ovulate on the same day
> 
> what days you doing the nasty on ?????:haha:

Me likes the nasty! :thumbup::winkwink:

We will hopefully be DTN today and tomorrow and Thursday! But will be hard tho as Dave wants to keep ttc but just not be in the know as much as he was! So I've gotta try n convince him to DTN without letting him know that I am O'ing! Coz he told me the other day that when he knows I am O'ing he feels under pressure to 'perform'! 

Which I can understand as it can't be easy for them to keep having to make sure that 'Mr Snakey' is on top form all the time! :haha::winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

oh so how many you on now then, i guess you will eventually though ?


----------



## want2bamum86

i have 5 a day now giving up new yr as its my resilution x


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey bethany what pushchair does Holly have ? Being swooning over the mothercare broucher i know its way to early but swoooonn over some of them !!!

OMG I could talk pushchairs 'til the cows come home! Since I don't have a car they are very important!!

From the start I knew the one I wanted- the High Trek, 3 wheeled All-terrain, but at 500&#8364;...ouch! Then my MIL kindly offered to get it for us, and we found one in the Summer Sales for 300&#8364; (just last season's colour) so snapped that one up. And it's fab for the cobbles and forest around my way, but quickly found it wasn't so good for travelling, either abroad or just on buses and trains- too bulky and wide. So once LO was about 4 months and sitting up I bought a little cheap(ish) buggy for going into town and visiting my folks in the UK. That buggy got stolen on an Exeter to London train journey, so I bought another little one like it in the Summer Sales in the UK!

I personally need both the town and the country buggy, but it all depends on where you live, what your days are spent doing, storage space etc. 

I'll have a look on the mothercare site to see the one you mentioned- don't have mothercare here:cry:


----------



## want2bamum86

i have a greco travel system


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Newmummy your spelling mistake led me to believe there was a pushchair called the Broucher. Just been looking for it on the Mothercare site:rofl:
Well I think Broucher is a good name for a pushchair:sulk:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> we are sooooooooooooo going ovulate on the same day
> 
> what days you doing the nasty on ?????:haha:
> 
> *Oooo Synchronised Sex* :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: Synchronised Sex! :rofl:! I like your thinking hollyboobs! 

I'm thinking we should have some SSTM (Synchronised Sex To Music!) :haha:

But which moooozic do u fancy Crunchster? :thumbup::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> we are sooooooooooooo going ovulate on the same day
> 
> what days you doing the nasty on ?????:haha:
> 
> Me likes the nasty! :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> We will hopefully be DTN today and tomorrow and Thursday! But will be hard tho as Dave wants to keep ttc but just not be in the know as much as he was! So I've gotta try n convince him to DTN without letting him know that I am O'ing! Coz he told me the other day that when he knows I am O'ing he feels under pressure to 'perform'!
> 
> Which I can understand as it can't be easy for them to keep having to make sure that 'Mr Snakey' is on top form all the time! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

I really am torn....as soon as I get a positive I will want to do it 2 days in a row and If I have empty sex tomorrow morning before work and then get a bloody positive in the afternoon that will be 3 in a row and I will be really pushing my luck...... 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :coffee: just pondering the best course of action.... I am not at work so can lay about ready for the deed by DH is working.... I feel he should take time off but hey ho they bills must be paid.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think bébéconfort make the high trek. And my 'lil pushchair is a Mamas and Papas one. Greco are great want2bamum:thumbup: They just didn't have the kind of 'mountain bike meets pushchair' thing I was looking for in their range!


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Newmummy your spelling mistake led me to believe there was a pushchair called the Broucher. Just been looking for it on the Mothercare site:rofl:
> Well I think Broucher is a good name for a pushchair:sulk:

:rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> we are sooooooooooooo going ovulate on the same day
> 
> what days you doing the nasty on ?????:haha:
> 
> *Oooo Synchronised Sex* :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Synchronised Sex! :rofl:! I like your thinking hollyboobs!
> 
> I'm thinking we should have some SSTM (Synchronised Sex To Music!) :haha:
> 
> But which moooozic do u fancy Crunchster? :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ we need something with some staying power so that is enjoyable for us :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off for dinner:munch:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> we are sooooooooooooo going ovulate on the same day
> 
> what days you doing the nasty on ?????:haha:
> 
> Me likes the nasty! :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> We will hopefully be DTN today and tomorrow and Thursday! But will be hard tho as Dave wants to keep ttc but just not be in the know as much as he was! So I've gotta try n convince him to DTN without letting him know that I am O'ing! Coz he told me the other day that when he knows I am O'ing he feels under pressure to 'perform'!
> 
> Which I can understand as it can't be easy for them to keep having to make sure that 'Mr Snakey' is on top form all the time! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I really am torn....as soon as I get a positive I will want to do it 2 days in a row and If I have empty sex tomorrow morning before work and then get a bloody positive in the afternoon that will be 3 in a row and I will be really pushing my luck......
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :coffee: just pondering the best course of action.... *I am not at work so can lay about ready for the deed by DH is working....I feel he should take time off but hey ho they bills must be paid.....*Click to expand...

Oooo i bet u can't wait!! :devil: \\:D/

Repeat after me...

My name is Crunchie... and i'm READY AND WAITING and OVULATING!!!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: \\:D/:haha::happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

On our way home from my bloods. The elavtors where the worst part. :sick:


----------



## want2bamum86

how did it go hunni xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off for dinner:munch:

Enjoy Holly! 

Frakendinner by any chance? :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

want2bamum86 said:


> how did it go hunni xxx

DITTO Mollymoo!!??

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

So far so good. Quick and painless. I've donated my blood is some way or another for a very long time. :)


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey bethany what pushchair does Holly have ? Being swooning over the mothercare broucher i know its way to early but swoooonn over some of them !!!
> 
> OMG I could talk pushchairs 'til the cows come home! Since I don't have a car they are very important!!
> 
> From the start I knew the one I wanted- the High Trek, 3 wheeled All-terrain, but at 500...ouch! Then my MIL kindly offered to get it for us, and we found one in the Summer Sales for 300 (just last season's colour) so snapped that one up. And it's fab for the cobbles and forest around my way, but quickly found it wasn't so good for travelling, either abroad or just on buses and trains- too bulky and wide. So once LO was about 4 months and sitting up I bought a little cheap(ish) buggy for going into town and visiting my folks in the UK. That buggy got stolen on an Exeter to London train journey, so I bought another little one like it in the Summer Sales in the UK!
> 
> I personally need both the town and the country buggy, but it all depends on where you live, what your days are spent doing, storage space etc.
> 
> I'll have a look on the mothercare site to see the one you mentioned- don't have mothercare here:cry:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Newmummy your spelling mistake led me to believe there was a pushchair called the Broucher. Just been looking for it on the Mothercare site:rofl:
> Well I think Broucher is a good name for a pushchair:sulk:

:blush:oops sorry my spelling is s**t sometimes !! Your pushchair sounds like something i would like as we love dog walking and long family walks and we visit wales alot too. The one i have been dribbling over is the 'Bugaboo chamelon' (spelling may be wrong!:blush:) its gotta steep price tag of around £800 but is a looker and lots of extras :thumbup:i have been scouring ebay and have found a similer model made by exclusively for a shop on there by 'little devils'......that is on offer for £299.99 but has a rrp of £700 and says it rivals the Bugaboo:shrug:

I too would need a smaller pushchair like your mamas&papas as Df's father lives in Spain and we holiday abroad at least twice a yr :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

sounds like a good new yr resolution to me want2bamum


----------



## new mummy2010

glad things went well molly hey did you see my post about naming all the preggy turtles on first page of thread so we can keep up with the BFP and we could also have all the members names too??


----------



## Mollykins

Yes ma'am and that sounds like a very good idea. I will go back throught thread later and collect all the names of the preggies and list them on the first page.


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Good luck molly... Let us know cause you know we wanna know! Exciting times ahead...
> 
> :hi: alexincha :hugs:

Now Jaynochka, although I appreciate the effort, I have to use this as an opportunity to spread my soviet propaganda/teaching. The affectionate nice name for Alexander is Sasha! Thats where the names Sasha & Sandy come from, Alexander.

He's been so cheeky and funny all day, much to the dismay of his analy retentive kill joy father!!


----------



## want2bamum86

omg how many times do i wanna go loo arghhhhh doing my head in


----------



## new mummy2010

All part and parcel of peggy land


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry crunchie an moomin I'm a bit out if it today constantly tired and nauseous :( anyone would say I'm pregnant but according to :af: 12 days ago I'm not so I'm wondering what's wrong I hate being ill and especially when I don't know exactly what is wrong


----------



## new mummy2010

hi bobbyrabbit


----------



## TrinityMom

Well, very crampy so AF is on her way. Never been so excited to have the witch on the way. Keen to start ttc again (and not feel guilty having a drink over new year :haha:)

Holly, I could talk prams all day too! I like the Peg Perego travel system with a base for the car seat. I've got a 7 seater car and the boot is fairly small if all the seat are up so a pram that folds up really small is useful. Also, it's light and easy to open and close, and the base makes putting the seat in and out of the car very easy.

DH is holiday drinking :haha: We almost never drink and he's had 3 soco & limes and a campari. Very funny

Had planned to walk to our new stadium that was built for the world cup and take the kids up in the sky car but temp is predicted to be 38C tomorrow with 88% rain so I guess tomorrow is not the day

My feet and now my legs are SO itchy!! Going to take some tabs and go to sleep


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trinity :sleep: well...


----------



## new mummy2010

tumbleweed////////////////


----------



## Mollykins

Hope the itchiness subsides soon Trin. :hugs: 

On another note, I found what the smell was in the refrigerator... a very small soup container... with soup in it from... who knows when. :sick:


----------



## want2bamum86

ok having to pee every 15 mins not funny as now cant see oh as we dnt go anywhere near a loo


----------



## Mollykins

I have OH's father coming for dinner tonight so I think I am going to just... take a nap. :winkwink: I am so tired.... :sleep:


----------



## want2bamum86

have a nice nap hunni x


----------



## Sarachka

Well my darlings, this post will be all in purple as I'm feeling very cheerful. It's not even 9pm yet and OH has tucked himself up in bed as he's a tired little boy, more than likely bc he's got a belly full of alcohol.

So I have some semi-exciting non-TTC news. :happydance: I finally decided on a new domain name and purchased it, and I'll be setting to work on my big new graphics/design/photography website ASAP. I want it to cover all aspects of design that I can do - websites, print media (birth announcements, party/wedding invites etc), signature graphics, t-shirt and product design. I need to build up a varied and extensive portfolio so you all MUST throw requests at me! Not just siggies but things like birth announcements, photo editing etc. I'm only too happy to do these things for free for you in return that I can use them on my portfolio.

I'm excited to get it off the ground!

*JAYNIE *you asked for a new sig - would love to. What would you like it to say?

Anyone else? If I miss a post just PM me!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Well my darlings, this post will be all in purple as I'm feeling very cheerful. It's not even 9pm yet and OH has tucked himself up in bed as he's a tired little boy, more than likely bc he's got a belly full of alcohol.
> 
> So I have some semi-exciting non-TTC news. :happydance: I finally decided on a new domain name and purchased it, and I'll be setting to work on my big new graphics/design/photography website ASAP. I want it to cover all aspects of design that I can do - websites, print media (birth announcements, party/wedding invites etc), signature graphics, t-shirt and product design. I need to build up a varied and extensive portfolio so you all MUST throw requests at me! Not just siggies but things like birth announcements, photo editing etc. I'm only too happy to do these things for free for you in return that I can use them on my portfolio.
> 
> I'm excited to get it off the ground!
> 
> *JAYNIE *you asked for a new sig - would love to. What would you like it to say?
> 
> Anyone else? If I miss a post just PM me!

And me :hi: my new taking a break til May siggie~

Congrats on taking the 1st steps to a successful business!! :hugs: Very proud of u my dear! You are gonna be great at it judging by all the wonderful things you've made for us so far. There's nothing better than doing what u love and getting paid for it. :thumbup: I wish u much success and prosperity in your new ventures!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi lasses:flower:

That sounds great Sarachka, I'll let you know if I need your services:thumbup:

I'll look at the Bugaboo Chameleon tomorrow NewMummy...it must be good at that price! 

Trinity mine is also compatible car, the maxicosy is _still_ our car seat in DH's car, but we need to get a forward facing, 'grown-up' one soon, it's becoming a bit of a squeeze for LO now! But new born it was her pram attachment too.

Look forward to seeing how close we were with your results Molly:flower:

Goodnight all, big day tomorrow, lots of preparation for the arrival of my parents the day after:happydance:

I'm falling asleep here:sleep: Night night:kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Well my darlings, this post will be all in purple as I'm feeling very cheerful. It's not even 9pm yet and OH has tucked himself up in bed as he's a tired little boy, more than likely bc he's got a belly full of alcohol.
> 
> So I have some semi-exciting non-TTC news. :happydance: I finally decided on a new domain name and purchased it, and I'll be setting to work on my big new graphics/design/photography website ASAP. I want it to cover all aspects of design that I can do - websites, print media (birth announcements, party/wedding invites etc), signature graphics, t-shirt and product design. I need to build up a varied and extensive portfolio so you all MUST throw requests at me! Not just siggies but things like birth announcements, photo editing etc. I'm only too happy to do these things for free for you in return that I can use them on my portfolio.
> 
> I'm excited to get it off the ground!
> 
> *JAYNIE *you asked for a new sig - would love to. What would you like it to say?
> 
> Anyone else? If I miss a post just PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> And me :hi: my new taking a break til May siggie~
> 
> Congrats on taking the 1st steps to a successful business!! :hugs: Very proud of u my dear! You are gonna be great at it judging by all the wonderful things you've made for us so far. There's nothing better than doing what u love and getting paid for it. :thumbup: I wish u much success and prosperity in your new ventures!Click to expand...

What a nice reply. I agree with Newbie:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

im catching up on one born every christmas :) i do wonder how i will cope with labour again lol :/


----------



## Sarachka

My nephew has the *bugaboo chameleon*. It's a really nice pushchair and wheels really well, but the carry cot is really narrow and Alex only fitted in it for about a month.


----------



## Sarachka

NEWBIE

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/break1.gif

DIRECT LINK:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/break1.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> NEWBIE
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/break1.gif
> 
> DIRECT LINK:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/break1.gif

That's so pretty !!


----------



## Mollykins

Was woken from my nap by the doc's office. HCG is 108 progesterone count will not be back until tomorrow thought they want it to be 15 or higher. :) that is all- I am going back to sleep. I am soo... Tired. Zzzzzz


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> NEWBIE
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/break1.gif
> 
> DIRECT LINK:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/break1.gif

Awwww!! this is so beautiful! Thank you Sarachka! :hugs::hugs: **rushes off to update my siggie**


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Was woken from my nap by the doc's office. HCG is 108 progesterone count will not be back until tomorrow thought they want it to be 15 or higher. :) that is all- I am going back to sleep. I am soo... Tired. Zzzzzz

:thumbup: :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I think it's official now... I'm pregnant. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so I have no idea what my problem is but I being RIDICULOUS!! I am so bitchy (as my mood says) that I don't know what to do. I've just driven him out of the house for a breath alone. :dohh: He's such a normally calm man but I am being HORRIBLE. Snappy and rude. I can't believe his dad is coming over in a couple hours. Crap.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- you did a marvelous job of Newbie's new siggy. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I think it's official now... I'm pregnant. :)

Yes you are my darling xxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

mollykins said:


> i think it's official now... I'm pregnant. :)

wooo hooo!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo Sarachka- You make me want a Starbucks coffee... Yumm...


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Ooo Sarachka- You make me want a Starbucks coffee... Yumm...

No coffee for you young lady, unless it's de-caf


----------



## addie25

YAY MOLLY ITS OFFICIAL!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## want2bamum86

what i miss?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Sarachka- You make me want a Starbucks coffee... Yumm...
> 
> No coffee for you young lady, unless it's de-cafClick to expand...

Maybe just one wittle bitty cuppa in the morning?? :coffee:


----------



## want2bamum86

y cant u have coffe


----------



## x-ginge-x

Surely one won't do too much damage x


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Surely one won't do too much damage x

I don't think so either. I know that you can only have up to a certain amount per day and one cuppa shouldn't at all tip me over that. It's nice to have a cuppa and catch up with my girls on BnB. :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,
Ive not been on in a while, My laptop has broke and im using a really crappy one at the moment it takes about a year to load a page.

theres too many pages to catch up on lol congratulation to any new :bfp:s

Ive offically had the worst christmas ever.

Hope everyones doing well xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

y worst xmas ever hunni xxxxx


----------



## want2bamum86

molly did u get a bfp?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

for 1 AF was here, our donor let us down at the last minute and now say he cant come untill may! My brother and his stupid girlfriend came round shes pregnant but she doent know how far gone she is, she could be 6 weeks or should could be 12.... shes just to thick to work it out from her LMP, i was seeing what she wanted to drink. she couldnt keep coke down or lemonade, she doesnt like water and dont want no juice but she wanted a VODKA MIX drink! there only 5% but FFS if you cant keep pop down surely you cant keep VODKA down! and they smoked about 5/6 fags while they were here and they were only herefor about an hour... here i am bleeding and my heart feeling like it is about to EXPLODE in my chest!. My brother said to her you've already had 3 big bottles of vodka mix today why dont you have juice.. but she wanted alchol.
I feel so lonely at the moment. Crying yourself to sleep christmas night is not good! Im an emotional reck and im still bloated from AF and my trousers are tight because of it!...

pfft.. sorry girls, what a downer.


----------



## Mollykins

xMissxZoiex said:


> for 1 AF was here, our donor let us down at the last minute and now say he cant come untill may! My brother and his stupid girlfriend came round shes pregnant but she doent know how far gone she is, she could be 6 weeks or should could be 12.... shes just to thick to work it out from her LMP, i was seeing what she wanted to drink. she couldnt keep coke down or lemonade, she doesnt like water and dont want no juice but she wanted a VODKA MIX drink! there only 5% but FFS if you cant keep pop down surely you cant keep VODKA down! and they smoked about 5/6 fags while they were here and they were only herefor about an hour... here i am bleeding and my heart feeling like it is about to EXPLODE in my chest!. My brother said to her you've already had 3 big bottles of vodka mix today why dont you have juice.. but she wanted alchol.
> I feel so lonely at the moment. Crying yourself to sleep christmas night is not good! Im an emotional reck and im still bloated from AF and my trousers are tight because of it!...
> 
> pfft.. sorry girls, what a downer.



Oh honey pie! Big BIG :hugs: for you. I'm so sorry you have to deal with all this. I know that there is not much that I can say that will make it better unfortunately. :nope: People like you're brother's gf make me so :growlmad: 

Hang in there sweetness. You're time will come and you will be such a better mum than that. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning to you Holly and Emandi! :wave:


----------



## emandi

Good morning my lovely pregnant friend :hi: :flower:
Yes Molly, it is for you!:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

All right turtles that won't say hi back. [-( I am going to bed... but I was wondering....
I have one wee stick left and although we know I am pregnant, I want to know if you would like me to wee and post in the morning or wait until Thursday?


----------



## emandi

Hollyyy, are you there? :hi: :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Emandi! :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

EXCELLENT MOLLY! You were a bit under, I was a bit over in our estimate, so between us we got it about right:hugs: 

I had a bit of a cry this morning, I did my 9 dpo 10miu BFN and it crushed that last little wisp of hope I had lingering, even though I knew from 4 dpo that it hadn't happened this month. But it wasn't until I went up to get LO from her cot that I started to :cry:- I only have 4 more goes to fill the empty spare room next to LO's:cry: And DH was at home, and I actually spoke to him about it (The tears were streaming so I couldn't really not!) OK the men feel the pressure to perform, but that's for 3 or 4 days a month and all they have to do is 'give their wife one' (Sarachka's OH's words!) while we ladies have to torment ourselves all month long, and the one time we don't is when we're bleeding, great fun!! And not once in 5 months has DH asked if I've tested or not, or whether I think I'm pregnant or not, so this morning I cracked a bit. I guess we don't _have_ to torment ourselves- next month I'll be having a break too I think, I kind of feel a bit like 'oh fu*k it' about the whole thing today.

Anyway, I put the last coat of varnish on my teapot and will get some pics up later on. Lots of cleaning and shopping to do for my parent's arrival, so will see you a bit later on. Sorry for the rant.:flower:

Oh and Molly once you get used to decaf tea and coffee it's not so bad, but if you had a cup when pregnant with your girls and all was well then I'm sure you shouldn't worry about it:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> All right turtles that won't say hi back. [-( I am going to bed... but I was wondering....
> I have one wee stick left and although we know I am pregnant, I want to know if you would like me to wee and post in the morning or wait until Thursday?

Hello Molly! Sorry I was writing a long self pity post:blush: Wait til Thursday, then it will be really coming along! And will give us something to look forward to perving over:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> for 1 AF was here, our donor let us down at the last minute and now say he cant come untill may! My brother and his stupid girlfriend came round shes pregnant but she doent know how far gone she is, she could be 6 weeks or should could be 12.... shes just to thick to work it out from her LMP, i was seeing what she wanted to drink. she couldnt keep coke down or lemonade, she doesnt like water and dont want no juice but she wanted a VODKA MIX drink! there only 5% but FFS if you cant keep pop down surely you cant keep VODKA down! and they smoked about 5/6 fags while they were here and they were only herefor about an hour... here i am bleeding and my heart feeling like it is about to EXPLODE in my chest!. My brother said to her you've already had 3 big bottles of vodka mix today why dont you have juice.. but she wanted alchol.
> I feel so lonely at the moment. Crying yourself to sleep christmas night is not good! Im an emotional reck and im still bloated from AF and my trousers are tight because of it!...
> 
> pfft.. sorry girls, what a downer.

You must have been fuming!! You'll bounce back in a little while, and you can always come on here for :hug: We need to get some PMA going for 2011!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right turtles that won't say hi back. [-( I am going to bed... but I was wondering....
> I have one wee stick left and although we know I am pregnant, I want to know if you would like me to wee and post in the morning or wait until Thursday?
> 
> Hello Molly! Sorry I was writing a long self pity post:blush: Wait til Thursday, then it will be really coming along! And will give us something to look forward to perving over:thumbup:Click to expand...

It's all well... no worries. I will test on Thursday AND here is some BIG :hugs: for you. I can understand where you would be hurt by your DH's apparent "lack of interest"... my question is (if you don't mind me asking) how did he receive this emotional expression? Hopefully well. I know how hard this silly TTC thing is. How about this... 9k post is yours! Or perhaps my 2k post? Or both? Or... what would cheer you up sweets?


----------



## Mollykins

Okay ladies, I am off to bed. I will be back in about 7 hours. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

THIS IS THE PMA FOR 2011 POST
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
Free Baby Dust to all those who need it! HELP YOURSELVES....
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey morning ladies .... 

Sorry miss zoie.... Some days nothing seems fair .... Some days I get so annoyed but big hugs !!! 

Holly I know what you mean .... My dh lack of knowledge sometimes is so frustrating. Ttc is a Huge burden sometimes and at the beginning when you tend not even tell anyone your trying can be so lonely !!!! 
Big hugs my little frakenmonkey xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right turtles that won't say hi back. [-( I am going to bed... but I was wondering....
> I have one wee stick left and although we know I am pregnant, I want to know if you would like me to wee and post in the morning or wait until Thursday?
> 
> Hello Molly! Sorry I was writing a long self pity post:blush: Wait til Thursday, then it will be really coming along! And will give us something to look forward to perving over:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all well... no worries. I will test on Thursday AND here is some BIG :hugs: for you. I can understand where you would be hurt by your DH's apparent "lack of interest"... my question is (if you don't mind me asking) how did he receive this emotional expression? Hopefully well. I know how hard this silly TTC thing is. How about this... 9k post is yours! Or perhaps my 2k post? Or both? Or... what would cheer you up sweets?Click to expand...


Your 2k post would cheer me up the most:hugs: He was kind enough, gave me a hug and all. :shrug: To be honest I don't think he really wanted to 'go there' this morning- nor did I to be honest but I couldn't help cracking! He knows I resent his April deadline (and he talks about pressure!!) so it's not a terribly flowery subject between us:growlmad:
Anyway Molls, sleep well my lovely:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> THIS IS THE PMA FOR 2011 POST
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> Free Baby Dust to all those who need it! HELP YOURSELVES....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

*runs around naked *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE PMA FOR 2011 POST
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> Free Baby Dust to all those who need it! HELP YOURSELVES....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> *runs around naked *Click to expand...

Mind you don't catch a chill Crunchie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I must take the plunge into my busy day, and since I may be gone several hours I will leave you with ten of my favourite BnB smileys for company;
:tease::wohoo::munch::fool::haha::dance::hissy::rofl::holly::spermy:


----------



## Crunchie

Must ..... Catch .... Baby ..... Dust


----------



## mummyApril

Really not feeling good today have an awful migraine and my temp is lower than normal, I hope this is just an after christmas headache :(


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> I think it's official now... I'm pregnant. :)

:thumbup::happydance:preggy Molly on:cloud9:
good results:thumbup:and hey have a cup of coffee hun you deserve it:hugs:



xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> Ive not been on in a while, My laptop has broke and im using a really crappy one at the moment it takes about a year to load a page.
> 
> theres too many pages to catch up on lol congratulation to any new :bfp:s
> 
> Ive offically had the worst christmas ever.
> 
> Hope everyones doing well xxx




xMissxZoiex said:


> for 1 AF was here, our donor let us down at the last minute and now say he cant come untill may! My brother and his stupid girlfriend came round shes pregnant but she doent know how far gone she is, she could be 6 weeks or should could be 12.... shes just to thick to work it out from her LMP, i was seeing what she wanted to drink. she couldnt keep coke down or lemonade, she doesnt like water and dont want no juice but she wanted a VODKA MIX drink! there only 5% but FFS if you cant keep pop down surely you cant keep VODKA down! and they smoked about 5/6 fags while they were here and they were only herefor about an hour... here i am bleeding and my heart feeling like it is about to EXPLODE in my chest!. My brother said to her you've already had 3 big bottles of vodka mix today why dont you have juice.. but she wanted alchol.
> I feel so lonely at the moment. Crying yourself to sleep christmas night is not good! Im an emotional reck and im still bloated from AF and my trousers are tight because of it!...
> 
> pfft.. sorry girls, what a downer.

:hug:what a cow your bro's GF seems im surprised you didnt crack and lash out (pretty good you didnt as she is pregnant) but i for one would'nt of been able to hold back:growlmad: .I also second what a few have already said dont give up hope as its a new tr, new hope, new dreams and a new baby coming your way:dust: and you will be 100 x the mum she will be and you know it xxx I hope you feel better soon x x:hugs:



Mollykins said:


> All right turtles that won't say hi back. [-( I am going to bed... but I was wondering....
> I have one wee stick left and although we know I am pregnant, I want to know if you would like me to wee and post in the morning or wait until Thursday?

:happydance:another:bfp::test:to swoon over well on thursday !!! It will be nice and bright me thinks :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:coffee:
> 
> EXCELLENT MOLLY! You were a bit under, I was a bit over in our estimate, so between us we got it about right:hugs:
> 
> I had a bit of a cry this morning, I did my 9 dpo 10miu BFN and it crushed that last little wisp of hope I had lingering, even though I knew from 4 dpo that it hadn't happened this month. But it wasn't until I went up to get LO from her cot that I started to :cry:- I only have 4 more goes to fill the empty spare room next to LO's:cry: And DH was at home, and I actually spoke to him about it (The tears were streaming so I couldn't really not!) OK the men feel the pressure to perform, but that's for 3 or 4 days a month and all they have to do is 'give their wife one' (Sarachka's OH's words!) while we ladies have to torment ourselves all month long, and the one time we don't is when we're bleeding, great fun!! And not once in 5 months has DH asked if I've tested or not, or whether I think I'm pregnant or not, so this morning I cracked a bit. I guess we don't _have_ to torment ourselves- next month I'll be having a break too I think, I kind of feel a bit like 'oh fu*k it' about the whole thing today.
> 
> Anyway, I put the last coat of varnish on my teapot and will get some pics up later on. Lots of cleaning and shopping to do for my parent's arrival, so will see you a bit later on. Sorry for the rant.:flower:
> 
> Oh and Molly once you get used to decaf tea and coffee it's not so bad, but if you had a cup when pregnant with your girls and all was well then I'm sure you shouldn't worry about it:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right turtles that won't say hi back. [-( I am going to bed... but I was wondering....
> I have one wee stick left and although we know I am pregnant, I want to know if you would like me to wee and post in the morning or wait until Thursday?
> 
> Hello Molly! Sorry I was writing a long self pity post:blush: Wait til Thursday, then it will be really coming along! And will give us something to look forward to perving over:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all well... no worries. I will test on Thursday AND here is some BIG :hugs: for you. I can understand where you would be hurt by your DH's apparent "lack of interest"... my question is (if you don't mind me asking) how did he receive this emotional expression? Hopefully well. I know how hard this silly TTC thing is. How about this... 9k post is yours! Or perhaps my 2k post? Or both? Or... what would cheer you up sweets?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 2k post would cheer me up the most:hugs: He was kind enough, gave me a hug and all. :shrug: To be honest I don't think he really wanted to 'go there' this morning- nor did I to be honest but I couldn't help cracking! He knows I resent his April deadline (and he talks about pressure!!) so it's not a terribly flowery subject between us:growlmad:
> Anyway Molls, sleep well my lovely:hugs:Click to expand...

Ah poor Bethany you dont usually gey upset :hug::hug::friends::awww: poo for DH been insensitive:growlmad:. I didnt know you had a deadline huni why is that young lady? I hope you feel better soon and i know your looking forward to your parents coming and Holly will love,love,love it:happydance: P*M*A for Bethany for:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::happydance: 2011


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi jaynie


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning girlies! :flower:

And I can seeee u Crunchster! :winkwink:!

Sorry I missed ur post about the music! I'm thinking maybe some smooth Jazz? :thumbup:

And did u like my SOSFTC (special ovulation saying for the Crunchster!!) :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Morning girlies! :flower:
> 
> And I can seeee u Crunchster! :winkwink:!
> 
> Sorry I missed ur post about the music! I'm thinking maybe some smooth Jazz? :thumbup:
> 
> And did u like my SOSFTC (special ovulation saying for the Crunchster!!) :haha:
> 
> Xxx

hey mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooommmmmmminnnnnnn

I manage to get DH to agree to some nasty time this morning ...... as per your orders....or maybe that was trinity ???? lol 

I have all my fingers crossed that I get a positive test today....hows your fancy monitor going ???


----------



## new mummy2010

What is everyone doing today? Im just watching 'one born at christmas' i sky+ last night then some cleaning for me !! Had some warm weetabix with lots of sugar which has knocked the nausea on the head for this morning........i hope


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:coffee:
> 
> EXCELLENT MOLLY! You were a bit under, I was a bit over in our estimate, so between us we got it about right:hugs:
> 
> I had a bit of a cry this morning, I did my 9 dpo 10miu BFN and it crushed that last little wisp of hope I had lingering, even though I knew from 4 dpo that it hadn't happened this month. But it wasn't until I went up to get LO from her cot that I started to :cry:- I only have 4 more goes to fill the empty spare room next to LO's:cry: And DH was at home, and I actually spoke to him about it (The tears were streaming so I couldn't really not!) OK the men feel the pressure to perform, but that's for 3 or 4 days a month and all they have to do is 'give their wife one' (Sarachka's OH's words!) while we ladies have to torment ourselves all month long, and the one time we don't is when we're bleeding, great fun!! And not once in 5 months has DH asked if I've tested or not, or whether I think I'm pregnant or not, so this morning I cracked a bit. I guess we don't _have_ to torment ourselves- next month I'll be having a break too I think, I kind of feel a bit like 'oh fu*k it' about the whole thing today.
> 
> Anyway, I put the last coat of varnish on my teapot and will get some pics up later on. Lots of cleaning and shopping to do for my parent's arrival, so will see you a bit later on. Sorry for the rant.:flower:
> 
> Oh and Molly once you get used to decaf tea and coffee it's not so bad, but if you had a cup when pregnant with your girls and all was well then I'm sure you shouldn't worry about it:thumbup:

Oh Holly my friends! :friends:
Sometimes things do just get a bit much. And when we look at our LO's it brings back the reality of what all this ttc madness is actually about. 
I think it's probably good that you had a bit of a breakdown - releasing these feeling is cathartic and good, even if it doesn't feel like it at the time. And even if DH didn't want to get into it, I'm sure it got into him a little and he might be a bit more sensitive

I had such a bout of :sick: this morning so I POAS and even though I KNEW it would be negative, and this month we weren't trying, I still felt sad


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> for 1 AF was here, our donor let us down at the last minute and now say he cant come untill may! My brother and his stupid girlfriend came round shes pregnant but she doent know how far gone she is, she could be 6 weeks or should could be 12.... shes just to thick to work it out from her LMP, i was seeing what she wanted to drink. she couldnt keep coke down or lemonade, she doesnt like water and dont want no juice but she wanted a VODKA MIX drink! there only 5% but FFS if you cant keep pop down surely you cant keep VODKA down! and they smoked about 5/6 fags while they were here and they were only herefor about an hour... here i am bleeding and my heart feeling like it is about to EXPLODE in my chest!. My brother said to her you've already had 3 big bottles of vodka mix today why dont you have juice.. but she wanted alchol.
> I feel so lonely at the moment. Crying yourself to sleep christmas night is not good! Im an emotional reck and im still bloated from AF and my trousers are tight because of it!...
> 
> pfft.. sorry girls, what a downer.

Sorry xMissxZoiex!
That is SO unfair! I hate it when people who don't want or don't deserve (even though I know that is a really judgmental statement) get pregnant, when there are so many good mommies out there just waiting and praying for their babies
Women who drink, and even worse SMOKE through their pregnancies drive me :growlmad: I wish they could come and see some of my deliveries. Last week I delivered a baby of a smoker and the poor baby ended up in neonatal ICU for 3 days because of it. Their placentas are awful and grey from trying to filter out all that [email protected] Poor babas

Ok, rant over...and big :hugs: to you


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> THIS IS THE PMA FOR 2011 POST
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> Free Baby Dust to all those who need it! HELP YOURSELVES....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Dancing around to catch it
(seeing as no one has ever dedicated a 1000th post to me, I'm going to have to just catch my own baby dust :sad2:) :haha:​


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh Trin i used to do that poas at all tim es of the month what are we like !!!
sorry it made you sad sweetie i know how you feel i have pee'd on many a bright white stick


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE PMA FOR 2011 POST
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> Free Baby Dust to all those who need it! HELP YOURSELVES....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> Dancing around to catch it
> (seeing as no one has ever dedicated a 1000th post to me, I'm going to have to just catch my own baby dust :sad2:) :haha:​Click to expand...

you can have mine Trin??:thumbup: not many to go now:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE PMA FOR 2011 POST
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> Free Baby Dust to all those who need it! HELP YOURSELVES....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> Dancing around to catch it
> (seeing as no one has ever dedicated a 1000th post to me, I'm going to have to just catch my own baby dust :sad2:) :haha:​Click to expand...

You can have my 2000th :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mummy!! I'm here I'm having my sexual health test today seeing as I missed it the other day... I'm pretty nervous!

Holly & miss zoie perhaps today is national last NMA day of 2010 as we all have the odd one... I know it's hard miss zoie but she probably does want that baby and one day she might be a great mum and we'll see that she deserved it but I get your point - don't hate her - hate the game... That's the mother of your niece/nephew so try not to hate is in your interests to play nice although it sucks...
Holly I think your OH will extend the deadline if there's no baby, I'm almost sure of it - he's not human if he doesn't!! I'm having a pity party this Christmas :cry: no :bfp: no house etc the oh has been a little selfish (I think cause he's working, but all I hear is 'I want' blah blah... I'm hopeful that next year is different with a :baby: (hopefully) and a house...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trinity, just seen Newmummy's offer for her post, and we're both around 700! See who gets there first hey NewMummy!:winkwink:

DH is 45 in April, doesn't want to have any more kids after the age of 45:cry: It feels like I've been told that on the 22nd April (his birthday) I will menopause and my childbearing days will be over:cry:

And to add insult to injury, my printer has run out of magenta ink, I think it's a conspiracy theory with my hpt, it is *National No Pink Dye Day* in France:growlmad:

PMA Bethany, PMA. You've all be so kind to me:hugs:

Right, :coffee: over, onwards and upwards......


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Jaynie:thumbup: It'll be fine, and will put your mind at ease:hugs:

If DH doesn't extend the deadline then no more sex, ever:sulk:[-( Not even a skin flute (another one of Sarachka's lovely expressions:haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE PMA FOR 2011 POST
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> Free Baby Dust to all those who need it! HELP YOURSELVES....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> Dancing around to catch it
> (seeing as no one has ever dedicated a 1000th post to me, I'm going to have to just catch my own baby dust :sad2:) :haha:​Click to expand...
> 
> You can have my 2000th :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :friends: the competition is on between you and new mummy :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE PMA FOR 2011 POST
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pom-pom-girl2.gif
> Free Baby Dust to all those who need it! HELP YOURSELVES....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> Dancing around to catch it
> (seeing as no one has ever dedicated a 1000th post to me, I'm going to have to just catch my own baby dust :sad2:) :haha:​Click to expand...
> 
> you can have mine Trin??:thumbup: not many to go now:blush:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: Between you and Holly, soon I shall be well and truly up the duff :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: new mummy!! I'm here I'm having my sexual health test today seeing as I missed it the other day... I'm pretty nervous!
> 
> Holly & miss zoie perhaps today is national last NMA day of 2010 as we all have the odd one... I know it's hard miss zoie but she probably does want that baby and one day she might be a great mum and we'll see that she deserved it but I get your point - don't hate her - hate the game... That's the mother of your niece/nephew so try not to hate is in your interests to play nice although it sucks...
> Holly I think your OH will extend the deadline if there's no baby, I'm almost sure of it - he's not human if he doesn't!! I'm having a pity party this Christmas :cry: no :bfp: no house etc the oh has been a little selfish (I think cause he's working, but all I hear is 'I want' blah blah... I'm hopeful that next year is different with a :baby: (hopefully) and a house...

Good luck Jaynie you will be A* ok im sure let us know how you get on though:hugs: im sure OH wants the same things as you keep up your PMA !! How is the temping going?



HollyMonkey said:


> Trinity, just seen Newmummy's offer for her post, and we're both around 700! See who gets there first hey NewMummy!:winkwink:
> 
> DH is 45 in April, doesn't want to have any more kids after the age of 45:cry: It feels like I've been told that on the 22nd April (his birthday) I will menopause and my childbearing days will be over:cry:
> 
> And to add insult to injury, my printer has run out of magenta ink, I think it's a conspiracy theory with my hpt, it is *National No Pink Dye Day* in France:growlmad:
> 
> PMA Bethany, PMA. You've all be so kind to me:hugs:
> 
> Right, :coffee: over, onwards and upwards......

we will make a day before april next year national see Bethanys double pink lines dye day!!

Yes keep up your PMA :happydance: although a little:cry:is good from time to time.

Oh and trin im sure Bethany will win she is a'power poster' (like power sellers on ebay lol) but i will still give you mine double dose can do no harm


----------



## Crunchie

right right .....its happening....


So I have my smiley face....

we had :sex: on monday...nice and empty and then this morning before work and now my positive opk !!! 

soooooooooooo should I go for it tomorrow morning as well then give the old man a break till saturday or what do you think ???


can you tell I am not at work and can give this lots more thought ??????!!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







smile.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Crunchie

hey holly your LO shares her birthday wil my gorge pot neice that will be 5 !!!! she is at the .....can I brush you hair please auntie stage .....yes please do !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> right right .....its happening....
> 
> 
> So I have my smiley face....
> 
> we had :sex: on monday...nice and empty and then this morning before work and now my positive opk !!!
> 
> soooooooooooo should I go for it tomorrow morning as well then give the old man a break till saturday or what do you think ???
> 
> 
> can you tell I am not at work and can give this lots more thought ??????!!!:haha:

OOOH YAY! :happydance: I LOVE those smiley faces!

I would BD tomorrow morning for sure and friday and then give him a break. I think Saturday may be too far away from operation egg drop


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> right right .....its happening....
> 
> 
> So I have my smiley face....
> 
> we had :sex: on monday...nice and empty and then this morning before work and now my positive opk !!!
> 
> soooooooooooo should I go for it tomorrow morning as well then give the old man a break till saturday or what do you think ???
> 
> 
> can you tell I am not at work and can give this lots more thought ??????!!!:haha:

:happydance:for O:) i would DTN tomorrow and friday he he or maybe late tonight or very early morn ummmmm...........decisions decisions :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Eating dry cereal to try stop the nausea but not provoke the diarrhoea :sick:

DH has gone to put new tyres on my car and then come fetch his car for the same - couldn't go with him and risk the tyre place's loo. So sweet of him :hug: and he's using his bonus to pay for it

Then he's going to the pharmacy for me for some anti-itch stuff. My rooms are closed so I can't get the remedy I need, and allergix and atarax hasn't worked. Using a pumice stone to scratch it is heaven tho!


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right right .....its happening....
> 
> 
> So I have my smiley face....
> 
> we had :sex: on monday...nice and empty and then this morning before work and now my positive opk !!!
> 
> soooooooooooo should I go for it tomorrow morning as well then give the old man a break till saturday or what do you think ???
> 
> 
> can you tell I am not at work and can give this lots more thought ??????!!!:haha:
> 
> OOOH YAY! :happydance: I LOVE those smiley faces!
> 
> I would BD tomorrow morning for sure and friday and then give him a break. I think Saturday may be too far away from operation egg dropClick to expand...


:haha: operation egg drop .....

now 3 days in the a row..... I may have to pull out the big guns for that kind of performance... and I dont mean my fun bags...... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm ! I dont think I would have much chance later but tommorow early would be possible and then maybe a new years eve bonk !!! 

he can drink himself silly friday night and then relax saturday ! horrraaayyyy


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Eating dry cereal to try stop the nausea but not provoke the diarrhoea :sick:
> 
> DH has gone to put new tyres on my car and then come fetch his car for the same - couldn't go with him and risk the tyre place's loo. So sweet of him :hug: and he's using his bonus to pay for it
> 
> Then he's going to the pharmacy for me for some anti-itch stuff. My rooms are closed so I can't get the remedy I need, and allergix and atarax hasn't worked. Using a pumice stone to scratch it is heaven tho!

is it the rash making you sick Trin or a symptom


----------



## Sarachka

HI TURTLES

I hope we are all having good days. OH and I got up early and cleaned the downstairs of the house bc my sister, BIL and Alex were coming round - which would be the first time they'd met OH ... and then they cancelled! Oh well the house is nice and clean now :)

I still have my insanely annoying cough that kept me up all night. 

Last night when we were in bed OH put his hand on my belly and said "I can't wait to have a baby" ... wahh! Then this morning he said "it's Wednesday, you said you might be able to test today?" and I told him no sign of AF yet but she could arrive any day and told him not to get excited. He gave me a big hug and told me we have plenty of time and we will succeed. I wish I had his calmness and PMA.




xMissxZoiex said:


> for 1 AF was here, our donor let us down at the last minute and now say he cant come untill may! My brother and his stupid girlfriend came round shes pregnant but she doent know how far gone she is, she could be 6 weeks or should could be 12.... shes just to thick to work it out from her LMP, i was seeing what she wanted to drink. she couldnt keep coke down or lemonade, she doesnt like water and dont want no juice but she wanted a VODKA MIX drink! there only 5% but FFS if you cant keep pop down surely you cant keep VODKA down! and they smoked about 5/6 fags while they were here and they were only herefor about an hour... here i am bleeding and my heart feeling like it is about to EXPLODE in my chest!. My brother said to her you've already had 3 big bottles of vodka mix today why dont you have juice.. but she wanted alchol.
> I feel so lonely at the moment. Crying yourself to sleep christmas night is not good! Im an emotional reck and im still bloated from AF and my trousers are tight because of it!...
> 
> pfft.. sorry girls, what a downer.

Aww Zoie, that is horrible. It does always seem so unfair that the people who deserve it least, get it so easily huh? That is absolutely terrible that she is smoking and drinking. When I was working in Ukrainian orphanages I saw hundreds of children with foetal alcohol syndrome because of their mother's pre-natal drinking. These children will never live a normal life as independent adults and have a whole host of mental and physical delays. Awful. 




HollyMonkey said:


> I had a bit of a cry this morning, I did my 9 dpo 10miu BFN and it crushed that last little wisp of hope I had lingering, even though I knew from 4 dpo that it hadn't happened this month. But it wasn't until I went up to get LO from her cot that I started to :cry:- I only have 4 more goes to fill the empty spare room next to LO's:cry: And DH was at home, and I actually spoke to him about it (The tears were streaming so I couldn't really not!) OK the men feel the pressure to perform, but that's for 3 or 4 days a month and all they have to do is 'give their wife one' (Sarachka's OH's words!) while we ladies have to torment ourselves all month long, and the one time we don't is when we're bleeding, great fun!! And not once in 5 months has DH asked if I've tested or not, or whether I think I'm pregnant or not, so this morning I cracked a bit. I guess we don't _have_ to torment ourselves- next month I'll be having a break too I think, I kind of feel a bit like 'oh fu*k it' about the whole thing today.

Holly!! :hugs: noooo don't be sad! You have THE most gorgeous little one ever and I'm sure DH will extend the deadline. What's the difference between 45 and 45yrs4 months?! I'm also sure if you with hold sexy time he'll come round. He's a man, they are governed by their winkies.


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly... I.had.an.important.thought! :happydance: in April he is 45, he will be 45 until the following April now bare with me... If you conceived in June the baby would be due in march... Your OH will still be 45 after all he was the one who said that he didn't want children AFTER that age... Your deadline, in his words, is incorrect darling :yipee: :wohoo: your deadline is AT LEAST June MAYBE July - for conception and birth BEFORE your OH is 46! Happy late Christmas you get 3more cycles to ttc emily :)

:hi: sarachka dude!! Gutted they let you down :cry: but you have a great OH mine is being miserable... I just can't wait for the house, naturally he wants to play computer and stuff and at the minute that basically means I have to watch him because we are going everywhere together - we had a bit of a row this morning after my sexual health thing... That was ok btw, I am not concerned really but something about going and doing it, I don't know stranger things will have happened! Thanks for all of your concerns :hugs:

new mummy my temping is going good, I decided to do it while :witch: was with me to get used to it and just this morning I changed my time to 6.20am as opposed to 6.50am because of two things 1- I woke up earlier than my alarm twice and 2- it bodes well for morning nasties if I am ovulating when the OH is working :) :haha : :haha:

Hope everyone is cheering up! I'm ok I think... I'll get over it! On to a 2011 hopefully filled with happy times!

Saracka I'd like something about a 2011 baby in my siggy... I'd like you to design it for me too so you can use colours that work with the first siggy sparkley you did??


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> hey mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooommmmmmminnnnnnn
> 
> I manage to get DH to agree to some nasty time this morning ...... as per your orders....or maybe that was trinity ???? lol
> 
> I have all my fingers crossed that I get a positive test today....hows your fancy monitor going ???

Da Crunchster has a SMILEY FACE... Doo daaa doo daaa! Da Crunchster has a SMILEY FACE.. Dooo daaa dooo daaa daaaaaay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!! 

:thumbup::winkwink:

Can u tell I'm happy for ya? :haha:

I'm at work at the mo and I'm dying to POAS to see if I have my pos!!! 

I was knackered last night so we had half nasty time (if u get my drift?:winkwink:)

So providing I get my pos tonight then I will see if I can tease him into some NT! :thumbup:

Did u see my Ovulation Rhyme I did for u? 

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie :happydance: for your smiley face :yipee: I think tomorrow at any point pref morning will be ok, baring in mind the nasties from this morning! :dust: for you and the coming days!! I hope you get lots of :spermy: :spermie: (I don't know how that smiley is spelt) out of your OH for the most adorable :baby:


----------



## mummystheword

Help!!!!!
After being depressed and miserable since Christmas day when I tested, I have thought :witch: has been coming since as I am having period type cramps and thinking each time I go to the toilet it will be here.... but just lots of cm (tmi)

I took a test this morning and :bfp: , although a faint one, but definitely there! 

I'm worried for 2 reasons though, since the :bfn: on xmas day I have been drinking socially, not too excessively though.... and I'm having these mild cramps :wacko:

Please help :shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchster!!! I PM'd u Hun!

Xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Eating dry cereal to try stop the nausea but not provoke the diarrhoea :sick:
> 
> DH has gone to put new tyres on my car and then come fetch his car for the same - couldn't go with him and risk the tyre place's loo. So sweet of him :hug: and he's using his bonus to pay for it
> 
> Then he's going to the pharmacy for me for some anti-itch stuff. My rooms are closed so I can't get the remedy I need, and allergix and atarax hasn't worked. Using a pumice stone to scratch it is heaven tho!
> 
> is it the rash making you sick Trin or a symptomClick to expand...

I don't think the two are related and not a symptom because I poas this morning and it was lily white

Maybe it was the campari yesterday?


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly... I.had.an.important.thought! :happydance: in April he is 45, he will be 45 until the following April now bare with me... If you conceived in June the baby would be due in march... Your OH will still be 45 after all he was the one who said that he didn't want children AFTER that age... Your deadline, in his words, is incorrect darling :yipee: :wohoo: your deadline is AT LEAST June MAYBE July - for conception and birth BEFORE your OH is 46! Happy late Christmas you get 3more cycles to ttc emily :)
> 
> :hi: sarachka dude!! Gutted they let you down :cry: but you have a great OH mine is being miserable... I just can't wait for the house, naturally he wants to play computer and stuff and at the minute that basically means I have to watch him because we are going everywhere together - we had a bit of a row this morning after my sexual health thing... That was ok btw, I am not concerned really but something about going and doing it, I don't know stranger things will have happened! Thanks for all of your concerns :hugs:
> 
> new mummy my temping is going good, I decided to do it while :witch: was with me to get used to it and just this morning I changed my time to 6.20am as opposed to 6.50am because of two things 1- I woke up earlier than my alarm twice and 2- it bodes well for morning nasties if I am ovulating when the OH is working :) :haha : :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is cheering up! I'm ok I think... I'll get over it! On to a 2011 hopefully filled with happy times!
> 
> Saracka I'd like something about a 2011 baby in my siggy... I'd like you to design it for me too so you can use colours that work with the first siggy sparkley you did??

Hello lover! https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc219/KaylaAnime/Kawaii%20Stuff/ABunnyBowl.gif

I will get to work on your new graphic right away. I am on the sofa with my laptop watching crap TV and need a little project. I'm making lots of stuff for my new project, here's one I made earlier that anyone is welcome to use:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/ttcpma.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/ttcpma.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

mummystheword said:


> Help!!!!!
> After being depressed and miserable since Christmas day when I tested, I have thought :witch: has been coming since as I am having period type cramps and thinking each time I go to the toilet it will be here.... but just lots of cm (tmi)
> 
> I took a test this morning and :bfp: , although a faint one, but definitely there!
> 
> I'm worried for 2 reasons though, since the :bfn: on xmas day I have been drinking socially, not too excessively though.... and I'm having these mild cramps :wacko:
> 
> Please help :shrug:

Congratulations! A little social drinking will be fine, but no more from now! Also, the cramps are normal, as long as they are not really sore (more like twinges) and no bleeding with them


----------



## mummystheword

Thanks Trinity :flower: I just can't help feeling wary, because of the faint line, and the cramps (even though I know it's normal :wacko:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Mummystheword :wohoo: :yipee: I think mild cramping is fine on the countdown to pregnancy website I think it's listed as one of the most popular symptoms of early pregnancy... Drinking I think you can 'get away with' if you will because baby has not attached to your bloodstream... But like trinity says no more you will be fine, I think...


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie how's about dis?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie-1.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie-1.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Hey moomin those lyrics are something else ! I sooooo hope you get a positive today ...... 

Ohhhh I will check my messages when I get home on my laptop .... Don't seem to work on this stooopppid iPhone 

So glad I did the hips on pillow bit this morning now !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie :happydance: for your smiley face :yipee: I think tomorrow at any point pref morning will be ok, baring in mind the nasties from this morning! :dust: for you and the coming days!! I hope you get lots of :spermy: :spermie: (I don't know how that smiley is spelt) out of your OH for the most adorable :baby:

So glad I am not working this week so baby making can be planned like a military operation.... Just sent the oh a pic of the smiley and no response ... Perhaps he will be scared to return !!! Lol


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad evrything went well Jaynie,and temping sounds good to go to i love how your gonna temp early but really itys to DTN with Adam lol!!

Um maybe Trin orange juice can do that to me in large quantitys arghhhh ,hope you feel better soon

oh Sara good luck with your new venture i will defo want birth announcements made by your fine self ,poo for no visitors though 

mummystheword- thats fab news you will be fine im having twinges and cramps still now so dont worry hun, send a piccy pretty pleassssseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> right right .....its happening....
> 
> 
> So I have my smiley face....
> 
> we had :sex: on monday...nice and empty and then this morning before work and now my positive opk !!!
> 
> soooooooooooo should I go for it tomorrow morning as well then give the old man a break till saturday or what do you think ???
> 
> 
> can you tell I am not at work and can give this lots more thought ??????!!!:haha:

OOOOooooo Cruuuunchie. I think it's time for......the ZEN smiley....https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
Relax, breathe deeply...
Yes for tomorrow AM and the one after to seal the deal


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> hey holly your LO shares her birthday wil my gorge pot neice that will be 5 !!!! she is at the .....can I brush you hair please auntie stage .....yes please do !!!!

OMg I can't wait til LO wants to play with my hair!!:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie :happydance: for your smiley face :yipee: I think tomorrow at any point pref morning will be ok, baring in mind the nasties from this morning! :dust: for you and the coming days!! I hope you get lots of :spermy: :spermie: (I don't know how that smiley is spelt) out of your OH for the most adorable :baby:
> 
> So glad I am not working this week so baby making can be planned like a military operation.... Just sent the oh a pic of the smiley and no response ... Perhaps he will be scared to return !!! LolClick to expand...

I find sending a pic of your boobs a tad more motivating for my dh


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
> I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert

I only really post in this thread now and sometimes help people with benefit info in the money and finance section. I am a creature of environment, I like my familiar surroundings. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly... I.had.an.important.thought! :happydance: in April he is 45, he will be 45 until the following April now bare with me... If you conceived in June the baby would be due in march... Your OH will still be 45 after all he was the one who said that he didn't want children AFTER that age... Your deadline, in his words, is incorrect darling :yipee: :wohoo: your deadline is AT LEAST June MAYBE July - for conception and birth BEFORE your OH is 46! Happy late Christmas you get 3more cycles to ttc emily :)
> 
> 
> :haha: I made that calculation too, since gestation period is only 9 months I have 3 bonus months to try:haha:
> :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## mummystheword

Well here goes, I don't know if this will work, it is also not a very good picture :wacko:

Nope, you really can't see it :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

DH just got back from doing my tyres and now he's out with his car. But he went to the pharmacy for me. He says "I need a cream because my wife has a rash on..." and the woman interrupts him and starts walking away saying "I assume it's thrush"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rude bloody cow! So he says "no it's on her feet and I want an antihistamine" so she comes back with a cream for athletes foot :dohh: all the while on her cellphone. GRRRR! I hate incompetence! He came back with more allergix (which didn't work this am) and this cream which so far has done nothing (except make my feet feel slimy in this tropical jungle weather we're having)


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
> I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert
> 
> I only really post in this thread now and sometimes help people with benefit info in the money and finance section. I am a creature of environment, I like my familiar surroundings. :hugs:Click to expand...

There's a money and finance section??? Better do some trawling. Though it's probably not of the help-a-struggling-charity-make-ends-meet type, which is what we need :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummystheword said:


> View attachment 150225
> 
> 
> Well here goes, I don't know if this will work, it is also not a very good picture :wacko:
> 
> Nope, you really can't see it :wacko:

I'm not sure...if I tip the screen I think I see it :wacko:


----------



## mummystheword

TrinityMom said:


> mummystheword said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150225
> 
> 
> Well here goes, I don't know if this will work, it is also not a very good picture :wacko:
> 
> Nope, you really can't see it :wacko:
> 
> I'm not sure...if I tip the screen I think I see it :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks, it really hasn't shown up on the picture very well at all, I still have the test at the side of me and can see it without squinting (he he) i'll put on another in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
> I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert

I haven't got time for other threads!! I have a couple of friends elsewhere, but I just PM them now:shrug: Pure Turtle me

Trin and other readers:book:- just seen a book on the shelf while dusting that I enjoyed- must have been when LO was tiny since I remember reading it while breastfeeding-

Gem Squash Tokoloshe, by Rachel Zadok

From the blurb on back cover;

"...the voice of a young girl growing up during the height of apartheid unrest in South Africa....richly compelling, emotionally resonant tale of courage set against the backdrop of a chaotically divided, beautiful country"


----------



## mummystheword

Btw, I only started posting on this thread a couple of days ago, but it is THE best one! It seems to cover everything, so I have started posting on here the most :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummystheword said:


> Help!!!!!
> After being depressed and miserable since Christmas day when I tested, I have thought :witch: has been coming since as I am having period type cramps and thinking each time I go to the toilet it will be here.... but just lots of cm (tmi)
> 
> I took a test this morning and :bfp: , although a faint one, but definitely there!
> 
> I'm worried for 2 reasons though, since the :bfn: on xmas day I have been drinking socially, not too excessively though.... and I'm having these mild cramps :wacko:
> 
> Please help :shrug:


Wow Congratulations! That must be a wonderful surprise!!:happydance:
Don't worry about what's done, as Trinitymom said just be careful from now on....:hugs:

Oh and I had mild cramps at the beginning too, so long as there's no blood all is fine


----------



## mummystheword

I feel much better now that I know it is 'normal'. I just feel so stupid for drinking after the :bfn: on xmas day :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
> I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert
> 
> I only really post in this thread now and sometimes help people with benefit info in the money and finance section. I am a creature of environment, I like my familiar surroundings. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> There's a money and finance section??? Better do some trawling. Though it's probably not of the help-a-struggling-charity-make-ends-meet type, which is what we need :haha:Click to expand...

I was on a knitting thread at one time


----------



## new mummy2010

i can see something with tilting i thinks congrats


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummystheword said:


> View attachment 150225
> 
> 
> Well here goes, I don't know if this will work, it is also not a very good picture :wacko:
> 
> Nope, you really can't see it :wacko:

I _think_ I can see it. How many dpo are you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> DH just got back from doing my tyres and now he's out with his car. But he went to the pharmacy for me. He says "I need a cream because my wife has a rash on..." and the woman interrupts him and starts walking away saying "I assume it's thrush"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Rude bloody cow! So he says "no it's on her feet and I want an antihistamine" so she comes back with a cream for athletes foot :dohh: all the while on her cellphone. GRRRR! I hate incompetence! He came back with more allergix (which didn't work this am) and this cream which so far has done nothing (except make my feet feel slimy in this tropical jungle weather we're having)

Call me old fashioned but I _can't stand_ sales people on mobile phones when they're serving customers. French women, and it _is_ always women, do it all the time:grr:


----------



## mummystheword

According to my iphone app, I ov'd on the 14th. It really is darker on the test itself :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel better for reading all your posts, and for indulging in a bit of Power Posting:bodyb:
Off for round 2 of the housework- cleaning out da animals:bunny::mamafy:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
> I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert
> 
> I haven't got time for other threads!! I have a couple of friends elsewhere, but I just PM them now:shrug: Pure Turtle me
> 
> Trin and other readers:book:- just seen a book on the shelf while dusting that I enjoyed- must have been when LO was tiny since I remember reading it while breastfeeding-
> 
> Gem Squash Tokoloshe, by Rachel Zadok
> 
> From the blurb on back cover;
> 
> "...the voice of a young girl growing up during the height of apartheid unrest in South Africa....richly compelling, emotionally resonant tale of courage set against the backdrop of a chaotically divided, beautiful country"Click to expand...

Sounds very interesting. There are so many tokoloshe tales here. My nanny used to put my bed on bricks to protect me from the tokoloshe. She thought my mother was very negligent not to have done it :haha:


----------



## addie25

:hi: ladies! Good Morning!!! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Sarachka

Just for fun, add a x to ( ) if it was true for you in 2010

2010 babyy

I confess that in 2010 I...
( ) stayed single for the whole year
(x) made out in/on a car
(x) kissed in the snow
(0) celebrated Halloween
(x) kissed in the rain
( ) had your heart broken
( ) broke someone else's heart
( ) had a stalker
( ) went over the minutes on your cell phone
(x) had a good relationship with someone
( ) someone questioned your sexual orientation
( ) gotten pregnant
( ) had an abortion
(x) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
( ) done something you've regretted
( ) lost faith in love
( ) kissed under a mistletoe

SCHOOL
(x) took an honors/advanced class
( ) broke the dress code
( ) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
( ) got straight A's
( ) met one teacher you really like
( ) met one teacher you really hated
( ) failed a class
( ) skipped school
( ) did something you were proud of
( ) discovered a new talent
(x) proved yourself an idiot
( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
( ) fell in love with a teacher
( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
( ) made a varsity team
( ) were involved in something you'll never forget

OTHER
( ) painted a picture
( ) wrote a poem
( ) ran a mile
( ) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
( ) posted a blog
(x) listened to music you couldn't stand
(x) went to a sleepover
( ) went camping
(x) threw a surprise party
(x) laughed till you cried
( ) laughed till you peed in your pants
(x) visited a foreign country
(x) cut in a line of waiting people
(x) told someone you were busy when you weren't
( ) partied to celebrate the new year
(x) cooked a disastrous meal
( ) lost something/someone important to you

In 2010 I...
(x) broke a promise
(x) lied
(x) went behind your parents back
( ) cried over a broken heart
( ) disappointed someone close
(x) hid a secret
(x) pretended to be happy
( ) slept under the stars
(x) kept your new years resolution
( ) forgot your new years resolution
(x) met someone who changed your life
( ) met one of your idols
(x) changed your outlook on life
(x) sat home all day doing nothing
(x) pretended to be sick
(x) left the country
( ) almost died
( ) given up something important to you
( ) lost something expensive
(x) learned something new about yourself
(x) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
(x) made a change in your life
( ) found out who your true friends were
( ) met great people
(x) stayed up til sunrise
(x) cried over the silliest thing
( ) was never home on weekends
( ) got into a car accident
( ) had friends who were drifting away from you
( ) had someone close to you die
(x) had a high cell phone bill
( ) spent most of your money on food
( ) had a fist fight
(x) went to the beach with your best friend
( ) saw a celebrity
(x) gotten sick
( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time
(x) became closer with a lot of people


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummystheword said:


> According to my iphone app, I ov'd on the 14th. It really is darker on the test itself :wacko:

I think I can see the line.

That makes me laugh "according to my iphone app I ov'd on the 14th" !!!

If my mum knew how we go about making babies today:rofl: I'm sure I remember her saying something about pregnancy testing in her day involved injecting frogs with something or other :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Just for fun, add a x to ( ) if it was true for you in 2010
> 
> 2010 babyy
> 
> I confess that in 2010 I...
> ( ) stayed single for the whole year
> (x) made out in/on a car
> (x) kissed in the snow
> (0) celebrated Halloween
> (x) kissed in the rain
> ( ) had your heart broken
> ( ) broke someone else's heart
> ( ) had a stalker
> ( ) went over the minutes on your cell phone
> (x) had a good relationship with someone
> ( ) someone questioned your sexual orientation
> ( ) gotten pregnant
> ( ) had an abortion
> (x) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
> ( ) done something you've regretted
> ( ) lost faith in love
> ( ) kissed under a mistletoe
> 
> SCHOOL
> (x) took an honors/advanced class
> ( ) broke the dress code
> ( ) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
> ( ) got straight A's
> ( ) met one teacher you really like
> ( ) met one teacher you really hated
> ( ) failed a class
> ( ) skipped school
> ( ) did something you were proud of
> ( ) discovered a new talent
> (x) proved yourself an idiot
> ( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
> ( ) fell in love with a teacher
> ( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
> ( ) made a varsity team
> ( ) were involved in something you'll never forget
> 
> OTHER
> (x) painted a picture
> ( ) wrote a poem
> (x) ran a mile
> ( ) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
> ( ) posted a blog
> (x) listened to music you couldn't stand
> (x) went to a sleepover
> ( ) went camping
> (x) threw a surprise party
> (x) laughed till you cried
> ( ) laughed till you peed in your pants
> (x) visited a foreign country
> (x) cut in a line of waiting people
> (x) told someone you were busy when you weren't
> ( ) partied to celebrate the new year
> (x) cooked a disastrous meal
> (x) lost something/someone important to you
> 
> In 2010 I...
> (x) broke a promise
> (x) lied
> (x) went behind your parents back
> ( ) cried over a broken heart
> ( ) disappointed someone close
> (x) hid a secret
> (x) pretended to be happy
> ( ) slept under the stars
> (x) kept your new years resolution
> (x) forgot your new years resolution
> (x) met someone who changed your life
> ( ) met one of your idols
> (x) changed your outlook on life
> (x) sat home all day doing nothing
> (x) pretended to be sick
> (x) left the country
> ( ) almost died
> ( ) given up something important to you
> ( ) lost something expensive
> (x) learned something new about yourself
> (x) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
> (x) made a change in your life
> ( ) found out who your true friends were
> (x) met great people
> (x) stayed up til sunrise
> (x) cried over the silliest thing
> ( ) was never home on weekends
> ( ) got into a car accident
> (x) had friends who were drifting away from you
> (x) had someone close to you die
> (x) had a high cell phone bill
> (x) spent most of your money on food
> ( ) had a fist fight
> (x) went to the beach with your best friend
> ( ) saw a celebrity
> (x) gotten sick
> ( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time
> (x) became closer with a lot of people

I've just added crosses to yours!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
> I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert
> 
> I haven't got time for other threads!! I have a couple of friends elsewhere, but I just PM them now:shrug: Pure Turtle me
> 
> Trin and other readers:book:- just seen a book on the shelf while dusting that I enjoyed- must have been when LO was tiny since I remember reading it while breastfeeding-
> 
> Gem Squash Tokoloshe, by Rachel Zadok
> 
> From the blurb on back cover;
> 
> "...the voice of a young girl growing up during the height of apartheid unrest in South Africa....richly compelling, emotionally resonant tale of courage set against the backdrop of a chaotically divided, beautiful country"Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds very interesting. There are so many tokoloshe tales here. My nanny used to put my bed on bricks to protect me from the tokoloshe. She thought my mother was very negligent not to have done it :haha:Click to expand...

I only learnt the word tokoloshe from this book!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's some bad mothering Trinity, not putting the bricks in!!!:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Just for fun, add a x to ( ) if it was true for you in 2010

2010 babyy

I confess that in 2010 I...
( ) stayed single for the whole year
(x) made out in/on a car
( ) kissed in the snow
( ) celebrated Halloween
(x) kissed in the rain
( ) had your heart broken
( ) broke someone else's heart
( ) had a stalker not this year thank goodness!
(x) went over the minutes on your cell phone
(x) had a good relationship with someone
( ) someone questioned your sexual orientation
(x) gotten pregnant
( ) had an abortion
(x) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
( ) done something you've regretted
( ) lost faith in love
( ) kissed under a mistletoe

SCHOOL
( ) took an honors/advanced class
( ) broke the dress code
( ) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
( ) got straight A's
(x) met one teacher you really like
( ) met one teacher you really hated
( ) failed a class
( ) skipped school
( ) did something you were proud of
( ) discovered a new talent
(x) proved yourself an idiot
( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
( ) fell in love with a teacher
( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
( ) made a varsity team
( ) were involved in something you'll never forget

OTHER
(x) painted a picture
(x) wrote a poem
( ) ran a mile
( ) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
( ) posted a blog
(x) listened to music you couldn't stand
(x) went to a sleepover
( ) went camping
( ) threw a surprise party
(x) laughed till you cried
(x) laughed till you peed in your pants
( ) visited a foreign country
(x) cut in a line of waiting people
(x) told someone you were busy when you weren't
( ) partied to celebrate the new year
(x) cooked a disastrous meal
(x) lost something/someone important to you

In 2010 I...
(x) broke a promise
(x) lied
( ) went behind your parents back
(x) cried over a broken heart
( ) disappointed someone close
(x) hid a secret
(x) pretended to be happy
( ) slept under the stars
( ) kept your new years resolution
(x) forgot your new years resolution
(x) met someone who changed your life
( ) met one of your idols
(x) changed your outlook on life
(x) sat home all day doing nothing
( ) pretended to be sick
( ) left the country
( ) almost died
( ) given up something important to you
( ) lost something expensive
(x) learned something new about yourself
(x) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
(x) made a change in your life
(x) found out who your true friends were
(x) met great people
(x) stayed up til sunrise
(x) cried over the silliest thing
( ) was never home on weekends
(x) got into a car accident
(x) had friends who were drifting away from you
( ) had someone close to you die
(x) had a high cell phone bill
(x) spent most of your money on food
( ) had a fist fight
(x) went to the beach with your best friend
( ) saw a celebrity
(x) gotten sick
( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time
(x) became closer with a lot of people


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That's some bad mothering Trinity, not putting the bricks in!!!:haha:

The tokoloshe is very short, so if you bed is on bricks, he can't get you :haha:
When we lived on a farm, my friend and I were wicked. We would run into the workshop and shout "Tokoloshe! Tokoloshe!) and scream and the watch all the workers scatter. Evil children :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
> I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert




HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious turtles...how many of you sub to other threads...or other forums for that matter?
> I started off in a couple but now I'm a faithful turtle convert
> 
> I haven't got time for other threads!! I have a couple of friends elsewhere, but I just PM them now:shrug: Pure Turtle me
> 
> "Click to expand...

I am nearly a true turtle:blush:i must admit to the crime of checking out my own thread i started for 'xmas bFP 2010' in ttc after a loss and we have 5 BFP so far :happydance: although some were before xmas when the thread was called something else, i still check in to see how the lovely ladies are doing who supported me through my loss they were fab and all deserve a BFP, just like my turtle buddys do:hugs:

I also admit to checking in on the 'smep chatter thread and stats thread' as that is where i truelly started my TTC journey and still pop in to say hi to the gals in there.

I did lurk in '1st tri' but dont find the ladies in there very welcoming and did look at 'august beach bumps'and at a 'xmas BFP thread' but was rudely asked if i was a member of the original testing group, which i was'nt so was bit upset by that:cry::cry:

So i hereby declare myself a no.1 turtle poster as i reckon i should be let off on visiting old flames :blush:

Me & DF are on a date night tonight going to watch 'meet the parents, little fookers' :happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just got back from doing my tyres and now he's out with his car. But he went to the pharmacy for me. He says "I need a cream because my wife has a rash on..." and the woman interrupts him and starts walking away saying "I assume it's thrush"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Rude bloody cow! So he says "no it's on her feet and I want an antihistamine" so she comes back with a cream for athletes foot :dohh: all the while on her cellphone. GRRRR! I hate incompetence! He came back with more allergix (which didn't work this am) and this cream which so far has done nothing (except make my feet feel slimy in this tropical jungle weather we're having)
> 
> Call me old fashioned but I _can't stand_ sales people on mobile phones when they're serving customers. French women, and it _is_ always women, do it all the time:grr:Click to expand...

This happened to me the other day when with grandma she was mortified cant remember where we were but was most rude and made me very cross


----------



## new mummy2010

Just for fun, add a x to ( ) if it was true for you in 2010

2010 babyy

I confess that in 2010 I...
( ) stayed single for the whole year
( ) made out in/on a car
(x) kissed in the snow
(x) celebrated Halloween
(x) kissed in the rain
( ) had your heart broken
( ) broke someone else's heart
( ) had a stalkernope thank goodness
(x) went over the minutes on your cell phone
(x) had a good relationship with someone
( ) someone questioned your sexual orientation
(x) gotten pregnant
( ) had an abortion
(x) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
( ) done something you've regretted
( ) lost faith in love
( ) kissed under a mistletoe

SCHOOL
() took an honors/advanced class
( ) broke the dress code
( ) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
( ) got straight A's
( ) met one teacher you really like
( ) met one teacher you really hated
( ) failed a class
( ) skipped school
( ) did something you were proud of
( ) discovered a new talent
( ) proved yourself an idiot
( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
( ) fell in love with a teacher
( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
( ) made a varsity team
(x ) were involved in something you'll never forget

OTHER
( ) painted a picture
( ) wrote a poem
( ) ran a mile
( ) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
( ) posted a blog
(x) listened to music you couldn't stand
(x) went to a sleepover
( ) went camping
( ) threw a surprise party
(x) laughed till you cried
( ) laughed till you peed in your pants
(x) visited a foreign country
(x) cut in a line of waiting people
(x) told someone you were busy when you weren't
( ) partied to celebrate the new year
(x) cooked a disastrous meal
(x ) lost something/someone important to you

In 2010 I...
(x) broke a promise
(x) lied
(x) went behind your parents back
( ) cried over a broken heart
( ) disappointed someone close
(x) hid a secret
(x) pretended to be happy
( ) slept under the stars
( ) kept your new years resolution
(x) forgot your new years resolution
(x) met someone who changed your life
( ) met one of your idols
(x) changed your outlook on life
(x) sat home all day doing nothing
(x) pretended to be sick
(x) left the country
( ) almost died
( ) given up something important to you
( ) lost something expensive
(x) learned something new about yourself
(x) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
(x) made a change in your life
(x ) found out who your true friends were
(x ) met great people
(x) stayed up til sunrise
(x) cried over the silliest thing
( ) was never home on weekends
( ) got into a car accident
( ) had friends who were drifting away from you
( ) had someone close to you die
(x) had a high cell phone bill
( ) spent most of your money on food
( ) had a fist fight
(x) went to the beach with your best friend
( ) saw a celebrity
(x) gotten sick
( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time
(x) became closer with a lot of people


----------



## addie25

Awww newmum ur lil baby is moving around!!!!! Just read your ticker! Do you know what month we get to feel the baby move?


----------



## addie25

.


----------



## addie25

.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Addie how are you today?

If your awake does that mean Molly will be soon?


----------



## addie25

There we go fixed it :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Where does Molly live?


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> .

yeah it is thanks Addie yours will have lil beating heart real soon is it your scan tomorrow??


----------



## Crunchie

Oh holly that zen type smiley is my fav !!!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> yeah it is thanks Addie yours will have lil beating heart real soon is it your scan tomorrow??Click to expand...

Yea my scan is tomorrow! We hope to see the heart beating and nervous that we may see more than one but if it is twins it will take a moment to adjust and then I will be thrilled to have 2 happy healthy babies!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Addie how are you today?
> 
> If your awake does that mean Molly will be soon?

I am not sure where Molly lives to know what time she gets up. Does she live near me. It is 9:37am where I live.


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Where does Molly live?

Lol you removed it as i was quoting to say thanks:haha::blush:

Um not sure huni maybe someone else knows :shrug:just wanted to see how she was feeling :thumbup:

has your snow gone??


----------



## addie25

What did I delete??? I am so bad with computers.:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

What time is your scan?
I hope you send us a piccy !!

Cant rule twins out till 9 wks i was told as they are sly and can hide or look like one baby!!


----------



## addie25

The snow is still around but we can go out so that is good. Developments are difficult 2 drive in because the did not remove all the snow but it is ok.:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

your posts for the july board lol i was quoting back and it dissapered hence my blank quote


----------



## Sarachka

Molly is in Oregan so west coast time zone?


----------



## new mummy2010

least you can venture out today hate being cooped up indoors


----------



## addie25

LOL I know I thought I was on another brd and someone I know(sara) is 8 weeks like u and her baby was moving around. LOL then I looked up and saw your baby was moving 2!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> What time is your scan?
> I hope you send us a piccy !!
> 
> Cant rule twins out till 9 wks i was told as they are sly and can hide or look like one baby!!

My scan is 2pm! I will try to get the pic on tomorrow but my hubby is going to a concert and I am not good with computers so if I can not he will do it the following day!

Yes I hear twins are sly but if I am having twins I hope they show themselves to me so I can pass out lol then get happy about it!


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> What time is your scan?
> I hope you send us a piccy !!
> 
> Cant rule twins out till 9 wks i was told as they are sly and can hide or look like one baby!!
> 
> My scan is 2pm! I will try to get the pic on tomorrow but my hubby is going to a concert and I am not good with computers so if I can not he will do it the following day!
> 
> Yes I hear twins are sly but if I am having twins I hope they show themselves to me so I can pass out lol then get happy about it!Click to expand...

:happydance:for twins that would be really cool hard work mind:thumbup:
we can talk you through posting a pic :thumbup:"CANT WE TURTLES??"


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all! :hi: Can't remember who asked but Molly is 2 hrs behind me i think so it's about 06:40 where she is.

I am glad I have u ladies on this thread. I was just reading Holly's and everyone else's TTC rants and it is good to know I am not alone. I won't go into one myself, but I was feeling pretty down as of late, which I chalked a lot of it up to grieving a recent loss, but I think secretly I was sad about my bfn and not allowing myself to process how i really felt about things. Anyway I am always the strong one in my family and my circle of friends and it's hard to show my vulnerable side and I was feeling a bit lonely in my sadness, but I was relieved when I realized that I am not alone and here I have friends who understand what I am feeling. I dreamed last night that a DF announced her pregnancy and cried like a baby. I lied telling her it was tears of joy for her, but deep down I was really crying b/c it was easy for her, meanwhile I was struggling.

At any rate, Holly has already thoroughly dusted the thread with lots of PMA for 2011, so that's the end of my pity party.

Big :hug: to everyone! I only post here since I 1st ventured here. :happydance: for crunchie's lovely smiley, and congrats to the :bfp: Although faint, I could see it, no squinting involved. And Jaynie I will be needing a link to your chart so I can properly stalk it! :haha:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> What time is your scan?
> I hope you send us a piccy !!
> 
> Cant rule twins out till 9 wks i was told as they are sly and can hide or look like one baby!!
> 
> My scan is 2pm! I will try to get the pic on tomorrow but my hubby is going to a concert and I am not good with computers so if I can not he will do it the following day!
> 
> Yes I hear twins are sly but if I am having twins I hope they show themselves to me so I can pass out lol then get happy about it!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:for twins that would be really cool hard work mind:thumbup:
> we can talk you through posting a pic :thumbup:"CANT WE TURTLES??"Click to expand...

Thank you if you all help them I am sure I can post it. I am really horrible with computers. One time in class I couldn't get the computer to work and my student took 2 seconds to get it up and running!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all! :hi: Can't remember who asked but Molly is 2 hrs behind me i think so it's about 06:40 where she is.
> 
> I am glad I have u ladies on this thread. I was just reading Holly's and everyone else's TTC rants and it is good to know I am not alone. I won't go into one myself, but I was feeling pretty down as of late, which I chalked a lot of it up to grieving a recent loss, but I think secretly I was sad about my bfn and not allowing myself to process how i really felt about things. Anyway I am always the strong one in my family and my circle of friends and it's hard to show my vulnerable side and I was feeling a bit lonely in my sadness, but I was relieved when I realized that I am not alone and here I have friends who understand what I am feeling. I dreamed last night that a DF announced her pregnancy and cried like a baby. I lied telling her it was tears of joy for her, but deep down I was really crying b/c it was easy for her, meanwhile I was struggling.
> 
> At any rate, Holly has already thoroughly dusted the thread with lots of PMA for 2011, so that's the end of my pity party.
> 
> Big :hug: to everyone! I only post here since I 1st ventured here. :happydance: for crunchie's lovely smiley, and congrats to the :bfp: Although faint, I could see it, no squinting involved. And Jaynie I will be needing a link to your chart so I can properly stalk it! :haha:

Aww honey do not worry we all get down about it. I mean its embarrassing (this story is but Ill shar it) I got so upset about itonce that I just was not getting pregnant and the stress of my job on top of that and I had a panic attack at work and had to go to the hospital. And I had an asthma attack that day 2 the panic attack brought it on! I thought it was just from my job being so stressful but it wasn't it was a mix of ttc and working there. After that I tried to relax myself and the month after I got pregnant. I am like u in the way that I do not like showing my vulnerable side and I bottled it all up until I had a panic attack and then everyone knew. Let it all out we are here for you!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I guess I just try so hard to act breezy about it that half the time I don't even realize that I am really upset about it. But we are talking about scans and the possibility of twins at the moment so I wouldn't dare ruin the moment.

I am no good with computers either, but I will certainly try to help u get the pic up! I have been wondering how to upload one from the phone tho? not sure about that one but i do know a bit about uploading from a camera b/c i take tons and tons of pics!


----------



## addie25

newbie ur not ruining anything. Tell us how u are feeling if you are down. I bottled everything in and I had to be hospitalized :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie :hi: :hugs: you can be vulnerable here... I've bared my soul at times with you ladies, I find the virtualness helps too :) I still have a pic of your chart on my phone and I can refresh it :thumbup: shortly after you got rid of the link but I still see it... How do I put my chart in my signature? I'll do it when next on the computer...

Trinity if I am on the computer sometimes I wander if it's quiet on here but only if it's quiet with you guys. Over this festive period I haven't even looked at another forum/thread! 

Addie :happydance: for your scan! Congratulations, you probably are about to experience your second of many overwhelmingly emotional outbursts :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

I have been reading up on people who have colitis and are pregnant and its making me nervous. I have been sick almost every day with my symptoms of colitis and did not realize it can dehydrate me.I do not know what it is about pregnancy that brings on symptoms of colitis but Ill ask my doctor tomorrow. Even if I am sick everyday its still worth it. I have not been on medication for colitis in many years because I actually feel better off of it so I do not have to worry about that harming the baby. I just am so scared to eat because I do not know what is going to make me sick.:cry:


----------



## addie25

Firstbaby: I hope I do not cry my doc saw me cry enough times when I was ttc LOLOL! I actually held it together the last time I saw him be4 I knew I was pregnant and simply said ok well if it doesn't happen this month then its on to next month and didn't cry! It was hard bc I didn't like showing my family how upset I was, I never was really able to cry in front of my family for some reason. They are very open and loving but I always tried to act tough??? So when I went to him it all just came out. He is a great doctor tho and was always so kind. I am waiting to see if hubby cries tho that wud be cute!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie ur not ruining anything. Tell us how u are feeling if you are down. I bottled everything in and I had to be hospitalized :dohh:

You're such a sweet heart. :hugs: I appreciate your willingness to listen more than u know. I think AF just has me all emotional. Mad at the world b/c life isn't going the way I want it to with TTC. My time will come soon enough!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> newbie ur not ruining anything. Tell us how u are feeling if you are down. I bottled everything in and I had to be hospitalized :dohh:
> 
> You're such a sweet heart. :hugs: I appreciate your willingness to listen more than u know. I think AF just has me all emotional. Mad at the world b/c life isn't going the way I want it to with TTC. My time will come soon enough!Click to expand...

I am the same way. I kept thinking I always get what I want bc I work my butt off to get it. I was trying and trying but nothing was happening and AF was coming each month and I just was so low so I totally get it. Maybe ask ur doc what he thinks about clomid. I told my doc after the 3rd month trying that he was giving it to me even if it was way 2 early lol and he did. Most pple wait a year to go on it. I waited 3 months bc I go after what I want and it worked 1st try and hopefully its a sticky bean!


----------



## newbie_ttc

newbie_ttc said:


> if u go to your main page that has your calendar and chart, click on the home page setup
> View attachment 141941
> 
> 
> from there, u should see at the top of the page the weeb address for your chart
> View attachment 141951
> 
> 
> back on the bnb page where u edit your siggie, click on the insert link button and paste it there
> View attachment 141959
> 
> 
> or u can quote this post and get the code
> https://insert your code here
> 
> let me know if that works for you! :flower:

Jaynie, went back and found this for u... follow these steps and that should get your chart into your siggie. let me know if it works! :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

addie how long were you TTC?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> newbie ur not ruining anything. Tell us how u are feeling if you are down. I bottled everything in and I had to be hospitalized :dohh:
> 
> You're such a sweet heart. :hugs: I appreciate your willingness to listen more than u know. I think AF just has me all emotional. Mad at the world b/c life isn't going the way I want it to with TTC. My time will come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> I am the same way. I kept thinking I always get what I want bc I work my butt off to get it. I was trying and trying but nothing was happening and AF was coming each month and I just was so low so I totally get it. Maybe ask ur doc what he thinks about clomid. I told my doc after the 3rd month trying that he was giving it to me even if it was way 2 early lol and he did. Most pple wait a year to go on it. I waited 3 months bc I go after what I want and it worked 1st try and hopefully its a sticky bean!Click to expand...

I've been debating whether or not I want to talk to my doc about it. I do want to take a break from TTC'ing, but if there is a problem, I think it might be better to try and figure it out now rather than waiting 5 months. Honestly I want to ask DH to get a SA. He'll be 38 on saturday and although he has a son already, that was almost 16 yrs ago so I wonder if his little :spermy: still work right. My cycles have always been regular and i have never taken birth control so I can't imagine what the problem could be on my end. After temping for several months I know that, even though my cycle is only 25 days, I always have at least a 12 day LP. I know that isn't terribly long but I was under the impression that it has to be 10 days or less to be considered for LPD. :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie remind me again why you're taking a break?


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie how long were you TTC?

We started trying end of August and got pregnant 1st week of December. Like I said I told my doctor I didn't want to wait to go on clomid because I just had a feeling it would work for me. I have irregular cycles and sometimes I didn't get my period for 2 months so it would have taken forever to get pregnant naturally and I didn't want to be trying for a year and then try something I knew would work. Since I ovulated on my own and it was just irregular I had a great feeling about clomid and I was rt.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I have been reading up on people who have colitis and are pregnant and its making me nervous. I have been sick almost every day with my symptoms of colitis and did not realize it can dehydrate me.I do not know what it is about pregnancy that brings on symptoms of colitis but Ill ask my doctor tomorrow. Even if I am sick everyday its still worth it. I have not been on medication for colitis in many years because I actually feel better off of it so I do not have to worry about that harming the baby. I just am so scared to eat because I do not know what is going to make me sick.:cry:

Addie, have you thought about seeing a homoeopath for it? Homoeopathic remedies (not herbal ones) are completely safe during pregnancy. I recently delivered a mom who I treated throughout her pregnancy for ulcerative colitis - well really, i teated her twice and then monitored her because all her symptoms cleared up. She had a small flare up just after baby was born, but i repeated her remedy and she was fine


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> newbie ur not ruining anything. Tell us how u are feeling if you are down. I bottled everything in and I had to be hospitalized :dohh:
> 
> You're such a sweet heart. :hugs: I appreciate your willingness to listen more than u know. I think AF just has me all emotional. Mad at the world b/c life isn't going the way I want it to with TTC. My time will come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> I am the same way. I kept thinking I always get what I want bc I work my butt off to get it. I was trying and trying but nothing was happening and AF was coming each month and I just was so low so I totally get it. Maybe ask ur doc what he thinks about clomid. I told my doc after the 3rd month trying that he was giving it to me even if it was way 2 early lol and he did. Most pple wait a year to go on it. I waited 3 months bc I go after what I want and it worked 1st try and hopefully its a sticky bean!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been debating whether or not I want to talk to my doc about it. I do want to take a break from TTC'ing, but if there is a problem, I think it might be better to try and figure it out now rather than waiting 5 months. Honestly I want to ask DH to get a SA. He'll be 38 on saturday and although he has a son already, that was almost 16 yrs ago so I wonder if his little :spermy: still work right. My cycles have always been regular and i have never taken birth control so I can't imagine what the problem could be on my end. After temping for several months I know that, even though my cycle is only 25 days, I always have at least a 12 day LP. I know that isn't terribly long but I was under the impression that it has to be 10 days or less to be considered for LPD. :shrug:Click to expand...


I would just go for blood tests and make sure the :spermy: are good be4 u go on a break. I wanted everything tested and my doc was fine to test me even tho we were only trying for 3 months at that point bc he knows my personality. I didn't test DH tho I was going to next month if I didn't get pregnant. How long have u been ttc?


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have been reading up on people who have colitis and are pregnant and its making me nervous. I have been sick almost every day with my symptoms of colitis and did not realize it can dehydrate me.I do not know what it is about pregnancy that brings on symptoms of colitis but Ill ask my doctor tomorrow. Even if I am sick everyday its still worth it. I have not been on medication for colitis in many years because I actually feel better off of it so I do not have to worry about that harming the baby. I just am so scared to eat because I do not know what is going to make me sick.:cry:
> 
> Addie, have you thought about seeing a homoeopath for it? Homoeopathic remedies (not herbal ones) are completely safe during pregnancy. I recently delivered a mom who I treated throughout her pregnancy for ulcerative colitis - well really, i teated her twice and then monitored her because all her symptoms cleared up. She had a small flare up just after baby was born, but i repeated her remedy and she was fineClick to expand...


Sorry if I sound like a :fool: but what exactly is a homoeopathic remedy? I would be interested in anything that would help me and not harm baby.


----------



## TrinityMom

Please send positive thoughts Sir Godric's way. He has slightly runny pale stools and seems a bit lethargic today - not eating or climbing with enthusiasm. I have him on probiotics and homoeopathic remedies and put him back on injections but I'm still worried


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie remind me again why you're taking a break?

:shrug: just frustrated with the whole thing... and, althougth it's kinda silly, i prefer to have a spring or summer baby. Here, children born after october are held back a school year. I have a cousin and a sister born 5 days apart, cousin born sept 27, sister born oct 2, and my sister will graduate a year behind my cousin b/c she missed the cutoff by 2 days. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Trinity: I will send good thoughts his way! :thumbup: I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have been reading up on people who have colitis and are pregnant and its making me nervous. I have been sick almost every day with my symptoms of colitis and did not realize it can dehydrate me.I do not know what it is about pregnancy that brings on symptoms of colitis but Ill ask my doctor tomorrow. Even if I am sick everyday its still worth it. I have not been on medication for colitis in many years because I actually feel better off of it so I do not have to worry about that harming the baby. I just am so scared to eat because I do not know what is going to make me sick.:cry:
> 
> Addie, have you thought about seeing a homoeopath for it? Homoeopathic remedies (not herbal ones) are completely safe during pregnancy. I recently delivered a mom who I treated throughout her pregnancy for ulcerative colitis - well really, i teated her twice and then monitored her because all her symptoms cleared up. She had a small flare up just after baby was born, but i repeated her remedy and she was fineClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a :fool: but what exactly is a homoeopathic remedy? I would be interested in anything that would help me and not harm baby.Click to expand...

:haha: don't worry about sounding like a loon. Here's an article on my site you can read https://drmom.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=27


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> newbie remind me again why you're taking a break?
> 
> :shrug: just frustrated with the whole thing... and, althougth it's kinda silly, i prefer to have a spring or summer baby. Here, children born after october are held back a school year. I have a cousin and a sister born 5 days apart, cousin born sept 27, sister born oct 2, and my sister will graduate a year behind my cousin b/c she missed the cutoff by 2 days. :dohh:Click to expand...

I understand wanting to stop for a bit bc u are frustrated. To ease your mind I would do the tests so u know everything is fine or they find a little something and its an easy fix and you think ok well now that I know we will get pregnant bc it is solved. That was the way I thought about it.


----------



## Mollykins

Mummystheword- I also O'd on the 14th. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have been reading up on people who have colitis and are pregnant and its making me nervous. I have been sick almost every day with my symptoms of colitis and did not realize it can dehydrate me.I do not know what it is about pregnancy that brings on symptoms of colitis but Ill ask my doctor tomorrow. Even if I am sick everyday its still worth it. I have not been on medication for colitis in many years because I actually feel better off of it so I do not have to worry about that harming the baby. I just am so scared to eat because I do not know what is going to make me sick.:cry:
> 
> Addie, have you thought about seeing a homoeopath for it? Homoeopathic remedies (not herbal ones) are completely safe during pregnancy. I recently delivered a mom who I treated throughout her pregnancy for ulcerative colitis - well really, i teated her twice and then monitored her because all her symptoms cleared up. She had a small flare up just after baby was born, but i repeated her remedy and she was fineClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a :fool: but what exactly is a homoeopathic remedy? I would be interested in anything that would help me and not harm baby.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: don't worry about sounding like a loon. Here's an article on my site you can read https://drmom.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=27Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:Newbie feel free to chat about your feelings we all deserve to wallow in a bit of self pity from time to time right:shrug: and you know we always listen:thumbup:, im sorry if me and Addie talking about all things :baby: has upset anyone i would move to 1st tri but they were not welcoming like you girls :thumbup: and i would:cry:if i had to leave you all:hugs:i will cut down on:baby:talk and be more sympathetic sorry :blush:

How old are you Newbie? (if you dont mind my asking)

and i 2nd what sara said why a break from ttc?? (although this may be your silver lining as both times i got BFP i had totally more a less given up and was dreaming of trips to dubai and new cars! and wham bam it happened with no opk's or anything other than DTN when WE WANTED:blush:)

Addie they seem to give out clomid more freely over in the US i know some ladies here in UK have to have a whole yr of trying then nearly a yr of tests before clomid is even an option:shrug:, i totally understand why you asked for it as you knew it was a great option for you and im super chuffed it worked, only wish NHS was more forward in the whole ttc game as the states seem to be:wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I would just go for blood tests and make sure the :spermy: are good be4 u go on a break. I wanted everything tested and my doc was fine to test me even tho we were only trying for 3 months at that point bc he knows my personality. I didn't test DH tho I was going to next month if I didn't get pregnant. How long have u been ttc?

September was the 1st month we started BD'ing in my fertile 5 day window, but Novemeber was the only month we've managed to DTD in the most fertile 2 day window, 1dbo, and o day. :dohh: 

I'd like to think the problem could just be timing, but there were 2 cycles now where we DTD @ 2dbo and got nothing, so it's hard to say. 

DH is like the others, not wanting all that pressure to perform, so he's really NTNP if u ask me. Couple that with the fact that our work schedules are complete opposite and it's next to impoosible to have :sex: more than twice when I am O'ing. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

I confess that in 2010 I...
( ) stayed single for the whole year
(x) made out in/on a car
(x) kissed in the snow
(x) celebrated Halloween
(x) kissed in the rain
( ) had your heart broken
( ) broke someone else's heart
( ) had a stalker
( ) went over the minutes on your cell phone
(x) had a good relationship with someone
(x) someone questioned your sexual orientation
(x) gotten pregnant
( ) had an abortion
(x) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
( ) done something you've regretted
( ) lost faith in love
( ) kissed under a mistletoe

SCHOOL
() took an honors/advanced class
( ) broke the dress code
( ) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
(x) got straight A's
(x) met one teacher you really like
( ) met one teacher you really hated
( ) failed a class
( ) skipped school
(x) did something you were proud of
( ) discovered a new talent
() proved yourself an idiot
( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
( ) fell in love with a teacher
( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
( ) made a varsity team
( ) were involved in something you'll never forget

OTHER
(x) painted a picture
(x) wrote a poem
( ) ran a mile
( ) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
(x) posted a blog
(x) listened to music you couldn't stand
() went to a sleepover
(x) went camping
(x) threw a surprise party
(x) laughed till you cried
( ) laughed till you peed in your pants
() visited a foreign country
() cut in a line of waiting people
() told someone you were busy when you weren't
( ) partied to celebrate the new year
(x) cooked a disastrous meal
(x) lost something/someone important to you

In 2010 I...
() broke a promise
(x) lied
() went behind your parents back
( ) cried over a broken heart
( ) disappointed someone close
(x) hid a secret
(x) pretended to be happy
(x) slept under the stars
(x) kept your new years resolution
( ) forgot your new years resolution
(x) met someone who changed your life
( ) met one of your idols
(x) changed your outlook on life
(x) sat home all day doing nothing
() pretended to be sick
() left the country
( ) almost died
(x) given up something important to you
( ) lost something expensive
(x) learned something new about yourself
(x) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
(x) made a change in your life
( ) found out who your true friends were
(x) met great people
(x) stayed up til sunrise
(x) cried over the silliest thing
( ) was never home on weekends
( ) got into a car accident
(x) had friends who were drifting away from you
( ) had someone close to you die
(x) had a high cell phone bill
( ) spent most of your money on food
( ) had a fist fight
(x) went to the beach with your best friend
( ) saw a celebrity
(x) gotten sick
( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time
(x) became closer with a lot of people[/QUOTE]


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> :hugs:Newbie feel free to chat about your feelings we all deserve to wallow in a bit of self pity from time to time right:shrug: and you know we always listen:thumbup:, im sorry if me and Addie talking about all things :baby: has upset anyone i would move to 1st tri but they were not welcoming like you girls :thumbup: and i would:cry:if i had to leave you all:hugs:i will cut down on:baby:talk and be more sympathetic sorry :blush:
> 
> How old are you Newbie? (if you dont mind my asking)
> 
> and i 2nd what sara said why a break from ttc?? (although this may be your silver lining as both times i got BFP i had totally more a less given up and was dreaming of trips to dubai and new cars! and wham bam it happened with no opk's or anything other than DTN when WE WANTED:blush:)
> 
> Addie they seem to give out clomid more freely over in the US i know some ladies here in UK have to have a whole yr of trying then nearly a yr of tests before clomid is even an option:shrug:, i totally understand why you asked for it as you knew it was a great option for you and im super chuffed it worked, only wish NHS was more forward in the whole ttc game as the states seem to be:wacko:

U are too kind! :hugs: And please, don't even think about cutting down on the :baby: talk!! I have to get my fix somehow! I persoanally enjoy it and like I said yesterday, I live vicariously thru u preggy turtles! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> :hugs:Newbie feel free to chat about your feelings we all deserve to wallow in a bit of self pity from time to time right:shrug: and you know we always listen:thumbup:, im sorry if me and Addie talking about all things :baby: has upset anyone i would move to 1st tri but they were not welcoming like you girls :thumbup: and i would:cry:if i had to leave you all:hugs:i will cut down on:baby:talk and be more sympathetic sorry :blush:
> 
> How old are you Newbie? (if you dont mind my asking)
> 
> and i 2nd what sara said why a break from ttc?? (although this may be your silver lining as both times i got BFP i had totally more a less given up and was dreaming of trips to dubai and new cars! and wham bam it happened with no opk's or anything other than DTN when WE WANTED:blush:)
> 
> Addie they seem to give out clomid more freely over in the US i know some ladies here in UK have to have a whole yr of trying then nearly a yr of tests before clomid is even an option:shrug:, i totally understand why you asked for it as you knew it was a great option for you and im super chuffed it worked, only wish NHS was more forward in the whole ttc game as the states seem to be:wacko:


I don't see why they wont give it out. I ovulated irregularly, the drug is for pple who ovulate irregularly and don't O at all and I demanded it! LOL. My doctor knows me well and knew I would not give up till I got it! I also told him that we had unprotected sex for a year be4 we actually started trying and that is true butttttttttt my DH never ever ever finished in me and I didn't mention that part.:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Please send positive thoughts Sir Godric's way. He has slightly runny pale stools and seems a bit lethargic today - not eating or climbing with enthusiasm. I have him on probiotics and homoeopathic remedies and put him back on injections but I'm still worried

absolutely! ***buckets of positive thoughts headed to SA** *Get well soon little Burtle!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

He did ask to do blood tests 1st be4 giving it to me and he did and everything came back fine saying I o on my own and I said well that is nice but I STILL WANT CLOMID bc I still O irregularly. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Please send positive thoughts Sir Godric's way. He has slightly runny pale stools and seems a bit lethargic today - not eating or climbing with enthusiasm. I have him on probiotics and homoeopathic remedies and put him back on injections but I'm still worried

Big Batty:hug::awww:hope you feel better soon Sir Godric:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> He did ask to do blood tests 1st be4 giving it to me and he did and everything came back fine saying I o on my own and I said well that is nice but I STILL WANT CLOMID bc I still O irregularly. :thumbup:

forceful little monkey, aren't u :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay ladies... I have a question. I know some of you won't know the answer but I'm hoping someone will! :) Ever since I woke up this morning I've had a dull ache in the area of my left kidney... is this normal? Or should I be concerned?? Omg, this ultrasound can't come soon enough! :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh poor Sir Godric! :hugs: Get better little love bat! :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly i think i remember somethin similer when i first got BFp for first couple of weeks


----------



## new mummy2010

when is ultrasound ? Did i miss something


----------



## Mollykins

New Mummy- My last pregnancy ended in a medically induced miscarriage due to one of the bebes being ectopic. Having had an ectopic before increases your chances of having another... they are tracking my HCG level and waiting for it to get to 2,ooo so that we can do an to make sure the pregnancy is in the proper place. 

This achy kidney just happens to be on the same side as my ectopic was so it only increases my worry. :wacko:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> He did ask to do blood tests 1st be4 giving it to me and he did and everything came back fine saying I o on my own and I said well that is nice but I STILL WANT CLOMID bc I still O irregularly. :thumbup:
> 
> forceful little monkey, aren't u :haha:Click to expand...

LOL yes I am!:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh no Molly im sure you will be fine this time round so is it bloodwork every 48hrs ? until2,000?

I have a 4cm round ovarian cyst which showed up on my scan last week and that is said to be causing me some of my cramps /twinges as the sonograper said it will feel like ovulation pains but strong when it bursts........fx'd huni


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> New Mummy- My last pregnancy ended in a medically induced miscarriage due to one of the bebes being ectopic. Having had an ectopic before increases your chances of having another... they are tracking my HCG level and waiting for it to get to 2,ooo so that we can do an to make sure the pregnancy is in the proper place.
> 
> This achy kidney just happens to be on the same side as my ectopic was so it only increases my worry. :wacko:

Molly did you call your doctor and let him know of this feeling?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> New Mummy- My last pregnancy ended in a medically induced miscarriage due to one of the bebes being ectopic. Having had an ectopic before increases your chances of having another... they are tracking my HCG level and waiting for it to get to 2,ooo so that we can do an to make sure the pregnancy is in the proper place.
> 
> This achy kidney just happens to be on the same side as my ectopic was so it only increases my worry. :wacko:

:hi: Hi Molly! :hi:

Were u having twins with the last one?

maybe it is just your kidneys? try drinking lots of water to see if that eases things a bit. Wish i could be of more assistance! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> He did ask to do blood tests 1st be4 giving it to me and he did and everything came back fine saying I o on my own and I said well that is nice but I STILL WANT CLOMID bc I still O irregularly. :thumbup:
> 
> forceful little monkey, aren't u :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes I am!:happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Good thing! It paid off :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> New Mummy- My last pregnancy ended in a medically induced miscarriage due to one of the bebes being ectopic. Having had an ectopic before increases your chances of having another... they are tracking my HCG level and waiting for it to get to 2,ooo so that we can do an to make sure the pregnancy is in the proper place.
> 
> This achy kidney just happens to be on the same side as my ectopic was so it only increases my worry. :wacko:

:hug: hope it's nothing but a strained back muscle or something like that. Ectopic usually refers to the shoulder blade and is normally sharp - if memory serves me


----------



## Mollykins

I've not called them about this particular feeling. I can't imagine there is much they can do; they are doing all they can by tracking the levels so that they can get me in to do an ultrasound as soon as possible. Of course, if the pain becomes horrible, excruciating, etc I will do something about it but for now... I just have to wait.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I've not called them about this particular feeling. I can't imagine there is much they can do; they are doing all they can by tracking the levels so that they can get me in to do an ultrasound as soon as possible. Of course, if the pain becomes horrible, excruciating, etc I will do something about it but for now... I just have to wait.

How bad does it hurt???


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh no Molly im sure you will be fine this time round so is it bloodwork every 48hrs ? until2,000?
> 
> I have a 4cm round ovarian cyst which showed up on my scan last week and that is said to be causing me some of my cramps /twinges as the sonograper said it will feel like ovulation pains but strong when it bursts........fx'd huni

That's really common in early pregnancy and usually doesn't cause any problems. My scan 2 weeks ago showed I've been having regular burst cysts and now one ovary's not working (and stuck to the back of my uterus with scar tissue). But my gynae says most women have cysts in early pregnancy


----------



## Mollykins

It's dull pain... sore but fairly annoying/concerning. My left shoulder is also sore. I have interstitial cystitis so I trying to figure out if there is a connection.


----------



## addie25

I am never allowed to google again! Never ever ever ever every. If i try stop meeeeeee. I just googled colitis and pregnancy and it said sometimes u have spontaneous miscarriage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never ever ever let me google again!!!! Now i am freaking out bc i am getting sick everyday. I just took another pregnancy test bc i was that freaked out and it says pregnant but now i am nervous.


----------



## Sarachka

*Jeez* I'm watching "Amazing Births" and this lady camped out with her hubby and doctor by the sea in Spain until she went into labour and then had the baby in the ocean. There's a home video. I understand she needs to be naked but her hubby really should have kept his speedos on.


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> *jeez* i'm watching "amazing births" and this lady camped out with her hubby and doctor by the sea in spain until she went into labour and then had the baby in the ocean. There's a home video. I understand she needs to be naked but her hubby really should have kept his speedos on.

lololololololololol


----------



## newbie_ttc

*STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! GOOGLE IS BAD AND EVIL. YOUR DOCTOR IS THE ONLY MEDICAL ADVICE U WILL LISTEN TO FOR THE NEXT 239 DAYS!*

no more google for u young lady!! we don't want to take the computer away from u b/c u need that for BnB time. You will be fine my dear :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

"we wanted to have a pleasant memory of what happened to her placenta" so they waited til sundown and then sent it off into sea with a flash light ...

I know someone who ate their placenta!!! Apparently it's full of iron. So are iron tablets!!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> *STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! GOOGLE IS BAD AND EVIL. YOUR DOCTOR IS THE ONLY MEDICAL ADVICE U WILL LISTEN TO FOR THE NEXT 239 DAYS!*
> 
> no more google for u young lady!! we don't want to take the computer away from u b/c u need that for BnB time. You will be fine my dear :hugs:

LOL THANK YOU! I will feel better when I talk to him tomorrow.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> *Jeez* I'm watching "Amazing Births" and this lady camped out with her hubby and doctor by the sea in Spain until she went into labour and then had the baby in the ocean. There's a home video. I understand she needs to be naked but her hubby really should have kept his speedos on.

the mental pics... :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> "we wanted to have a pleasant memory of what happened to her placenta" so they waited til sundown and then sent it off into sea with a flash light ...
> 
> I know someone who ate their placenta!!! Apparently it's full of iron. So are iron tablets!!

:shock: seriously???


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> "we wanted to have a pleasant memory of what happened to her placenta" so they waited til sundown and then sent it off into sea with a flash light ...
> 
> I know someone who ate their placenta!!! Apparently it's full of iron. So are iron tablets!!

I think I'm going to be sick. :sick:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah my friend from church with her second child. They put it in the freezer and then did it with onions a few days later. She recons it's full of nutrients ... and while I'm aure it is, I'm just going to stick to a multi-vitamin


----------



## x-ginge-x

How nasty when one of the mares foaled the dogs ran off with the placenta but I couldn't eat my own or anyone elses for that fact, how disgusting I slept for 13 hours today :shock: wonder why I'm so tired all of a sudden :(


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Yeah my friend from church with her second child. They put it in the freezer and then did it with onions a few days later. She recons it's full of nutrients ... and while I'm aure it is, I'm just going to stick to a multi-vitamin

OH god im about to go out eat and now I am going to be sick. :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> "we wanted to have a pleasant memory of what happened to her placenta" so they waited til sundown and then sent it off into sea with a flash light ...
> 
> I know someone who ate their placenta!!! Apparently it's full of iron. So are iron tablets!!
> 
> I think I'm going to be sick. :sick:Click to expand...

I second that! :sick::sick:


----------



## Sarachka

The fact that the hospital had to come and collect the remains of it and dispose of I correctly as its clinical human waste should have told them it wasn't dinner!! She wanted to give some to her two yr old son but her husband put his foot down and said she couldn't tell their son when he was older that he ate his sister's placenta. They are a really nice family though, not as odd as they sound and their kids are lovely


----------



## addie25

Ok I am off to lunch with a friend. Let's hope lunch does not make me sick.


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooooo ladies!!! I'm back after a trip home to see the rellies. I thought I'd get a mo' to log in and catch up but it wasn't to be...so many people to see, so little time. Anyway...i need to go back to page 777 now and see what I've missed! :thumbup:

Oh, couldn't help noticing the thread title has changed :happydance:....think I know why but can't wait to read all about it......:wohoo:

Be back soon lovelies :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

nice story Sara barf lol!!!
i have also heard that an d like Trin said earlier you can tell alot from the placenta if its healthy etc if mum has been drinking,smoking etc

Molly i hope you are ok do try not to worry easier said than done i know 

well i will catch you later off for my date night wih DF


----------



## Mollykins

Okay. I am going to go wake up OH and take a nice relaxing shower. oooo, yeah. :) I will be back ladies... hopefully in time to have a proper chat with Kit (missed you darlink!) and perhaps Holly Z Monkey will be on as well. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

well i am feeling so much better thank goodness, went to the doctors today and have to go back in the morning to book an early scan :) how is everyone feeling? x


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> "we wanted to have a pleasant memory of what happened to her placenta" so they waited til sundown and then sent it off into sea with a flash light ...
> 
> I know someone who ate their placenta!!! Apparently it's full of iron. So are iron tablets!!

Apparently there're whole groups who do this and there are various recipes. EEUW!!

We planted trees with the boys' placentas. They're very proud of their trees


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly :hugs: from across the pond for youuuuu! I think you will be fine dear, and in any case unnecessary stress can't be good so go enjoy a shower and let the OH spoil you some more... Sorry I can't be of assistance :nope: I'm rubbish having never had a :bfp: I've never really had a reason to :test: neither, so I'm really quite amateur...

:hi: kit I truly hope you enjoyed your time with the fellows :cloud9: festive times are fun! You will have too much fun reading the thread... OMG you are in for a treat indeed! :thumbup: 

Newbie and sarachka- can you pm me the instructions for chart in signature/beautiful new sparkly graphic siggy?? I'll have to do it on laptop tomorrow... But thanks so much to both of you you are both fantastic!

I hope godric picks up trin, he's come a long way and proved himself a fighter so far. I hope it's something your super remedies and bra time can fix :thumbup: :hug: :hugs:

addie, step away from google I'm sure you personally will be fine! It might cause that for some people but that still doesn't mean it will for you and your :baby:

newbie though I understand this is hard I think that you and your oh are fine!! We all stress about it but, your reasons are good... It must be different here because we leave school at 16 it's worse to be young in the year because you start when you are just 4 as opposed to 5 a BIG difference if you ask me...


----------



## mummystheword

Mollykins said:


> Mummystheword- I also O'd on the 14th. :thumbup:

Wow, would you believe that! I hope everything goes well for you, wishing you a h&h 9 months, and I look forward to comparing notes :laugh2:

Take care :kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

thank you ladies for all your kind words

I dont hate her, it just makes me sick and sometimes i wish that i didnt care what people think because i would have loved to just ask her why would she do that to her unborn baby! she is 25 and has a 6 year old aswell so its not as if she is new to it all. She smoked and drank all the way through her other pregnancy. She really doesnt care, Thats my first neice or nephew she is abusing.

It just sickens me

Im feeling a little better now tho

xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

xMissxZoiex said:


> thank you ladies for all your kind words
> 
> I dont hate her, it just makes me sick and sometimes i wish that i didnt care what people think because i would have loved to just ask her why would she do that to her unborn baby! she is 25 and has a 6 year old aswell so its not as if she is new to it all. She smoked and drank all the way through her other pregnancy. She really doesnt care, Thats my first neice or nephew she is abusing.
> 
> It just sickens me
> 
> Im feeling a little better now tho
> 
> xx

Upsetting isn't it when you look how hard we try to get one stopping everything before pregnancy occurs and yet there's people like her who smoke and drink all the way through :(


----------



## Mollykins

Hello lovelies! :hi: I got a call from the doctor's office and she said that my progesterone is fantastic at 29.95- She said that they look for something above 15. I am due to go in for a repeat on my bloods next Tuesday.


----------



## kit_cat

MOLLY!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance::wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance:

Never were there clearer pink lines on anyone's test! I am sooooo unbelievably happy for you and I had to explain to OH earlier why my eyes were leaking despite there being a comedy on the TV. He is really pleased for you too:thumbup: Bloods are looking FAB!

Now, 7,000th post napper I may be :blush:(thorny branch at the ready) but please bear in mind that Molly got her BFP after having 2 "special" posts dedicated to her, mine being the second :smug: so therefore I conclude that the secret of successful dedications must be that there has to be more than one to activate that BFP!!!! Do we need some sort of rota in operation :shrug::winkwink:

Now Molly....I need you to keep the PMA that we know and love you for:thumbup: I completely get how past experience is making you crazy but don't do what I did for best part of this first trimester and ruin the joy by constantly thinking the worst :nope: Look how hard you've worked to get here and please try to soak up every minute....you deserve it after what?.....18 long months of TTC? I have a feeling that fate stepped in here and gave you what you wanted as it is just meant to be. How could that be taken away? :cloud9: Once you see that LO on the screen in the right place...then get you quicksmart to your happy place and stay there for at least 9 months!

Anyway....CONGRATULATIONS again my dearest Moll....I couldn't be any happier for you, OH and the girls. Here's hoping it's of the blue variety :winkwink:

:cloud9::wohoo::cloud9::wohoo::cloud9::wohoo::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My Darlings:flower: I will have to catch up once the paracetomol kicks in, I have a headache from Hell:devil::headspin: and it _hurts_ to look at my screen. But I promised pics of my teapot...just finished printing out the gaming sheet that goes with it, printer was being contrary:growlmad: Big Kisses see you soon when headache has calmed a bit:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And the game all tucks up in the teapot like so...
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no Trinity....poor Sir Godric :nope: He's come so far and you've done such a great job with him....I'm sending lots of healthy, positive vibes his way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Poor Sir G.

Sorry about your frankenfoot too....I feel your pain with the whole itching! Hmmm, scratching with a pumice stone :-k...wonder if I could sneak one of them into bed without OH noticing :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...your game is lovely. Looks very intricate and clever. Clever little you! Thanks for posting the finished article :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Very snazzy pot Miss Holly. :thumbup: Hope your head feel better soon! :hugs:

Kit- Thank you! :hugs: I am going to wee on my last stick tomorrow morning, when AF would have been due...and when I am 4 weeks! :thumbup: I will, of course, post piccys for you all to take a peek at. :haha: So far, I can not get enough soup. :shrug: Weird.


----------



## kit_cat

Congratulations mummystheword!!!

Fantastic news....getting your BFP!!! Really pleased for you :hugs::kiss:

A healthy and happy 9 months to you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I am going to remain cautiously optimistic... but watch out. When/if that scan proves that the bebe is in the right spot... :cloud9: here I come. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Firstbaby....keep your eye out for the postie :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Sarachka...

You're STILL in...no AF in my book means there are still possibilities...who knows when you may have implanted after O? :shrug: Loving how OH pats and talks to your belly...so cute :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I am going to remain cautiously optimistic... but watch out. When/if that scan proves that the bebe is in the right spot... :cloud9: here I come. :winkwink:

Ok, I'm happy with cautious optimism :thumbup: So happy :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

How do you stay awake Kit? Ugh. I am ridiculously tired. Afternoon naps all the time now. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Molly...it's not been easy to stay in the land of alert people :nope: A few weeks back, I actually fell asleep in a senior management meeting :blush: I think I got away with it simply because I know when I looked up, everyone was still looking at the presentation up on the screen. Warm, dark room + sleepy preggo turtle = potential disaster :blush: 

I'm not quite so bad now, but up until a week os so ago, I could have slept on a razors edge! Holly will probably tell you it's because of my advanced years....she may be right! :winkwink:

I'm afraid if you're anything like me, you've a couple of months of unbelievable sleepyness to endure :sleep: zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh Molly...it's not been easy to stay in the land of alert people :nope: A few weeks back, I actually fell asleep in a senior management meeting :blush: I think I got away with it simply because I know when I looked up, everyone was still looking at the presentation up on the screen. Warm, dark room + sleepy preggo turtle = potential disaster :blush:
> 
> I'm not quite so bad now, but up until a week os so ago, I could have slept on a razors edge! Holly will probably tell you it's because of my advanced years....she may be right! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm afraid if you're anything like me, you've a couple of months of unbelievable sleepyness to endure :sleep: zzzzzzzzzzzzz

You know it used to be : warm, dark room + randy TTC turtle = potential for nasty. :haha:

OH has had this week off on holiday so I let him sleep in and he lets me nap during the day... oh I am going to miss him when he goes back to work. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Sarachka...
> 
> You're STILL in...no AF in my book means there are still possibilities...who knows when you may have implanted after O? :shrug: Loving how OH pats and talks to your belly...so cute :cloud9:

 Tis indeed cute ... But I'd rather there actually be his baby in there to talk to. I'm not out just yet, but I can feel the witch just around the corner. I didn't test today, I may possible do one tomorrow am but I know what the result will be :-(


----------



## addie25

:hi: ladies!

I am back from lunch and happy to report I did not get sick :happydance: Hopefully I stay feeling well for the rest of the day!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Hello lovelies! :hi: I got a call from the doctor's office and she said that my progesterone is fantastic at 29.95- She said that they look for something above 15. I am due to go in for a repeat on my bloods next Tuesday.

YAY glad to hear everything is going well!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> well i am feeling so much better thank goodness, went to the doctors today and have to go back in the morning to book an early scan :) how is everyone feeling? x

Glad you are feeling well April! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: addie

How are you my dear?


----------



## addie25

:hi: Kit I am doing great how about you?


----------



## kit_cat

I'm great too thanks addie :thumbup:

Just back from a couple of days away seeing family which was nice.

I see you have colitis....I'm very sorry for you. My OH had an extremely bad episode of ulcerative colitis some years ago and was in a terrible state. I hope you're not quite that bad but he also tried many methods of cure...homeopathy was one. If there are not negative effects on LO, I would give that a go like Trinity says. Got to be worth a try?


----------



## addie25

:happydance:


kit_cat said:


> I'm great too thanks addie :thumbup:
> 
> Just back from a couple of days away seeing family which was nice.
> 
> I see you have colitis....I'm very sorry for you. My OH had an extremely bad episode of ulcerative colitis some years ago and was in a terrible state. I hope you're not quite that bad but he also tried many methods of cure...homeopathy was one. If there are not negative effects on LO, I would give that a go like Trinity says. Got to be worth a try?

Yes I was doing fine for a year and now that I am pregnant its not so good but today I am ok so I am hoping it stays like that. I will wait to talk to my doctor tomorrow and see what he says. Hopefully there is something I can do to not feel pain.


----------



## TrinityMom

G'night turtles..I'm off to feed and inject Sir Godric, and persuade him not to vomit...then try sleep with my itchy feet/ ankles/ calves. hopefully my homoeopath will fix me in the morning
Sleep tight:sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka*, placenta sounds delicious, especially with a bit of onion and garlic:haha: Now there's a novel idea for _Un Diner Presque Parfait_ (_Come Dine With Me _in English I believe) By the way you have weird friends:friends:

*Molly*, that's excellent news about the proggie levels, I'm sure if anything was amiss, ie eptopic, then your bloodwork wouldn't be so good, no? Aren't eptopics a bit slow off the mark? I guess since you had twins everything was higher anyway, so a kind of misleading experience of an eptopic really. And maybe a long break between accounts for something? Plus I don't think kidneys have anything to do with eptopics:shrug:

*Trinitymom*-Poor Sir Godric:awww: Could you smuggle a bit of placenta from one of your births to make a nutritious broth for The Burtle?

My headache has gone, thanks to the paracetomol, but I'm in bed all ready for an early night, I need to be on form for my parents tomorrow! Everything's sorted, even put scented candles in their room:flower:

Hark! Is that smooth Jazz I hear coming from *Crunchie'*s and *Moomins's* boudoirs? :haha:


----------



## addie25

I will mention homeopathy to him and see what I should do to try that.

Where did u go on vacation Kit?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin!:hugs:

Lovely to have you and peachy back Kit:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trinity...hope your Frankenfeet and Sir Godric's pukeyness subside very soon....hope you manage to get some sleep :sleep: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Someone was worried about talking too much about being pregnant on this thread, New Mummy was it? Whoever it was,_ don't be silly_! It's lovely:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe Sir Godric is pregnant:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I will mention homeopathy to him and see what I should do to try that.
> 
> Where did u go on vacation Kit?

Hmmm..."vacation" is a term I would use loosely :winkwink: Whenever I go "home", it's the most crazy, busy and ridiculously stressful time. I love all my dear family and friends but they all want a piece of you when you visit :shrug: and time is usually short.

Anyway, to stop rambling and answer your question...I live in England but I am actually Scottish, so I went to Glasgow on "vacation" :flower: 

Phew...bet you wish you didn't ask now :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Maybe Sir Godric is pregnant:haha:

Lady Godricette? :shock: That would be Godricgate!!


----------



## addie25

I know what you mean but still must have been very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right my lovelies, I'm going to get some shut eye now.:sleep: That headache knocked me for six. Sleep wonderfully everyone. Oh yes last night I had an awful nightmare that 2 of my 4 bikes were stolen- the expensive beautiful ones, the racer and the ATB. It was a shocker of a dream:shock: I hope for prettier dreams tonight:flower:


----------



## addie25

Sleep wel Holly!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I will mention homeopathy to him and see what I should do to try that.
> 
> Where did u go on vacation Kit?
> 
> Hmmm..."vacation" is a term I would use loosely :winkwink: Whenever I go "home", it's the most crazy, busy and ridiculously stressful time. I love all my dear family and friends but they all want a piece of you when you visit :shrug: and time is usually short.
> 
> Anyway, to stop rambling and answer your question...I live in England but I am actually Scottish, so I went to Glasgow on "vacation" :flower:
> 
> Phew...bet you wish you didn't ask now :nope:Click to expand...

I thought that when I saw the word "vacation"! A bit glamorous for my trips to see family in Essex or camping in the pouring rain in Brittany, which for some reason we put ourselves through every year :laugh2:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I know what you mean but still must have been very nice! :thumbup:

Yes, true, it always is very nice to catch up with everyone :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night, night Holly....I wish for SWEET dreams and no headaches for you :hugs: :sleep: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mummyApril

good night Holly :)


----------



## kit_cat

Hello mummyApril :wave:

How is everything with you?


----------



## LittleSpy

Molly Molly Molly!! I didn't read too far back, but I saw the preggy turtle in your siggy & got super excited! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And I've been with Kit_cat -- walking dead asleep for the last 2 months. I really think I'm starting to feel better now, with the sleepiness/fatigue and the nauseousness. My boobs have been killing me again for the last week or so though.

I'm getting nervous. Dh & I will be going to a party on new year's eve. This pretty much means we'll be telling all of our closest local friends because.... because there's no believable reason for me not to get shit-faced on NYE. :haha: I've been drinking with some of these people since we were in high school so they know me way too well to believe some BS excuse.

I'm afraid we're going to tell them & then on Monday (my 1st appt) we're going to find out something's wrong. :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Littlespy do not be scared to tell them. You will be fine and your baby will be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: LittleSpy

Addie is right...don't worry that something is wrong (although I completely understand it)...you've no reason to think there's a problem and your symptoms are still very much telling you your little bean is growing away inside you as it should be :thumbup: I'm sure there will be nothing to worry about at all...and enjoy telling everyone too :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello mummyApril :wave:
> 
> How is everything with you?

hey Kit :) 
i am good thankyou apart from a headache which i have had for 24hours now :/ but its not as bad as what it was thank goodness! 
i went to the doctors today and have to go back tomorrow to see when i can have an early scan :) still no more symptoms other than tiredness and sore boob (yes just the one lol ). OH has been looking after me lots and i will miss that when he goes back to work! lol. How are you doing? Did you enjoy Christmas? x


----------



## mummyApril

LittleSpy said:


> Molly Molly Molly!! I didn't read too far back, but I saw the preggy turtle in your siggy & got super excited! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And I've been with Kit_cat -- walking dead asleep for the last 2 months. I really think I'm starting to feel better now, with the sleepiness/fatigue and the nauseousness. My boobs have been killing me again for the last week or so though.
> 
> I'm getting nervous. Dh & I will be going to a party on new year's eve. This pretty much means we'll be telling all of our closest local friends because.... because there's no believable reason for me not to get shit-faced on NYE. :haha: I've been drinking with some of these people since we were in high school so they know me way too well to believe some BS excuse.
> 
> I'm afraid we're going to tell them & then on Monday (my 1st appt) we're going to find out something's wrong. :wacko:

oh dont worry you will be fine :) i had to tell my mum because of this i always drink when i go around hers for a party after her asking me 20 times why i wasnt drinking i had to tell! lol x


----------



## Sarachka

Night night turtles. I'm tucked up in bed next to OH whose nose is firmly stuck in the book my mum got him for Christmas - The Rough Guide To Conspiracy Theories. He's a total theorist! We've had a lovely evening looking up lizard people lol.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Night night turtles. I'm tucked up in bed next to OH whose nose is firmly stuck in the book my mum got him for Christmas - The Rough Guide To Conspiracy Theories. He's a total theorist! We've had a lovely evening looking up lizard people lol.

Good night sleep well :)


----------



## Sarachka

PS Keep the graphic requests coming! The more the merrier


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello mummyApril :wave:
> 
> How is everything with you?
> 
> hey Kit :)
> i am good thankyou apart from a headache which i have had for 24hours now :/ but its not as bad as what it was thank goodness!
> i went to the doctors today and have to go back tomorrow to see when i can have an early scan :) still no more symptoms other than tiredness and sore boob (yes just the one lol ). OH has been looking after me lots and i will miss that when he goes back to work! lol. How are you doing? Did you enjoy Christmas? xClick to expand...

I am great thanks! The nausea and tiredness are calming down now, so that's much better :thumbup:

Don't worry too much about few symptoms..I was the same (even down to only one sore boob :haha:) and all is well. Still, when you get your early scan it will put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

I confess that in 2010 I...
( ) stayed single for the whole year
(X ) made out in/on a car
(x) kissed in the snow
( ) celebrated Halloween
(x) kissed in the rain
( ) had your heart broken
( ) broke someone else's heart
( ) had a stalkernope thank goodness
(x) went over the minutes on your cell phone
(x) had a good relationship with someone
( ) someone questioned your sexual orientation
(x) gotten pregnant
( ) had an abortion
( ) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
(x ) done something you've regretted
( ) lost faith in love
( ) kissed under a mistletoe

SCHOOL
() took an honors/advanced class
(X ) broke the dress code
( ) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
( X) got straight A's
( ) met one teacher you really like
(X ) met one teacher you really hated
( ) failed a class
( ) skipped school
( ) did something you were proud of
( ) discovered a new talent
( ) proved yourself an idiot
( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
( ) fell in love with a teacher
( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
( X) made a varsity team - how american 
(x ) were involved in something you'll never forget

OTHER
( ) painted a picture
( ) wrote a poem
( X) ran a mile
( x) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
( ) posted a blog
(x) listened to music you couldn't stand
(x) went to a sleepover
( ) went camping
( ) threw a surprise party
(x) laughed till you cried
(x ) laughed till you peed in your pants
(x) visited a foreign country
( ) cut in a line of waiting people
(x) told someone you were busy when you weren't
( ) partied to celebrate the new year
(x) cooked a disastrous meal
(x ) lost something/someone important to you

In 2010 I...
(x) broke a promise
( ) lied
( ) went behind your parents back
( ) cried over a broken heart
( ) disappointed someone close
(x) hid a secret
(x) pretended to be happy
( ) slept under the stars
( ) kept your new years resolution
(x) forgot your new years resolution
() met someone who changed your life
( ) met one of your idols
(x) changed your outlook on life
(x) sat home all day doing nothing
(x) pretended to be sick
(x) left the country
( ) almost died
( ) given up something important to you
( ) lost something expensive
(x) learned something new about yourself
(x) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
(x) made a change in your life
(x ) found out who your true friends were
(x ) met great people
(x) stayed up til sunrise
(x) cried over the silliest thing
(x ) was never home on weekends
( ) got into a car accident
(x ) had friends who were drifting away from you
( ) had someone close to you die
(x) had a high cell phone bill
(x ) spent most of your money on food
( ) had a fist fight
(x) went to the beach with your best friend
(x ) saw a celebrity
(x) gotten sick
( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time
(x) became closer with a lot of people[/QUOTE]


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Night night turtles. I'm tucked up in bed next to OH whose nose is firmly stuck in the book my mum got him for Christmas - The Rough Guide To Conspiracy Theories. He's a total theorist! We've had a lovely evening looking up lizard people lol.

Hmmm...lizard people? Sounds interesting! 

Night night and hope you sleep well :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night sleepy turtles I wish you a lovely :cloud9: :sleep:


----------



## want2bamum86

Sarachka said:


> PS Keep the graphic requests coming! The more the merrier

did u get mine?


----------



## kit_cat

I confess that in 2010 I...
( ) stayed single for the whole year
(X ) made out in/on a car
(x) kissed in the snow
( ) celebrated Halloween
(x) kissed in the rain
( ) had your heart broken
( ) broke someone else's heart
( ) had a stalker
(x) went over the minutes on your cell phone
(x) had a good relationship with someone
( ) someone questioned your sexual orientation
(x) gotten pregnant
( ) had an abortion
( ) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
(x ) done something you've regretted
( ) lost faith in love
( ) kissed under a mistletoe

SCHOOL
( ) took an honors/advanced class
( ) broke the dress code
( ) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
( ) got straight A's
( ) met one teacher you really like
( ) met one teacher you really hated
( ) failed a class
( ) skipped school
( ) did something you were proud of
( ) discovered a new talent
( ) proved yourself an idiot
( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
( ) fell in love with a teacher
( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
( ) made a varsity team - how american 
( ) were involved in something you'll never forget

OTHER
( ) painted a picture
( ) wrote a poem
(X) ran a mile
(X) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
( ) posted a blog
(x) listened to music you couldn't stand
( ) went to a sleepover
( ) went camping
(X) threw a surprise party
(X) laughed till you cried
(X) laughed till you peed in your pants
(X) visited a foreign country
(X) cut in a line of waiting people
(X) told someone you were busy when you weren't
(X) partied to celebrate the new year
( ) cooked a disastrous meal
( ) lost something/someone important to you

In 2010 I...
( ) broke a promise
(X) lied
( ) went behind your parents back
( ) cried over a broken heart
(X) disappointed someone close
(X) hid a secret
(X) pretended to be happy
( ) slept under the stars
(X) kept your new years resolution
( ) forgot your new years resolution
( ) met someone who changed your life
( ) met one of your idols
(X) changed your outlook on life
(X) sat home all day doing nothing
( ) pretended to be sick
(X) left the country
( ) almost died
(X) given up something important to you
( ) lost something expensive
(X) learned something new about yourself
(X) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
(X) made a change in your life
(X) found out who your true friends were
(X) met great people
(X) stayed up til sunrise
( ) cried over the silliest thing
( ) was never home on weekends
( ) got into a car accident
(X) had friends who were drifting away from you
( ) had someone close to you die
( ) had a high cell phone bill
( ) spent most of your money on food
( ) had a fist fight
( ) went to the beach with your best friend
(X) saw a celebrity
(X) gotten sick
( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time 
(X) became closer with a lot of people[/QUOTE]


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night night sleepy turtles I wish you a lovely :cloud9: :sleep:

Hello lovely..

I haven't chatted with you for a while..how are you my sweet?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello mummyApril :wave:
> 
> How is everything with you?
> 
> hey Kit :)
> i am good thankyou apart from a headache which i have had for 24hours now :/ but its not as bad as what it was thank goodness!
> i went to the doctors today and have to go back tomorrow to see when i can have an early scan :) still no more symptoms other than tiredness and sore boob (yes just the one lol ). OH has been looking after me lots and i will miss that when he goes back to work! lol. How are you doing? Did you enjoy Christmas? xClick to expand...
> 
> I am great thanks! The nausea and tiredness are calming down now, so that's much better :thumbup:
> 
> Don't worry too much about few symptoms..I was the same (even down to only one sore boob :haha:) and all is well. Still, when you get your early scan it will put your mind at rest :hugs:Click to expand...

im thinking it may be a boy! with my 2 girls i spent everyday hugging the toilet lol but i know the early scan will help :) i took a pregnancy test today and it came up before the control line so im sure thats good hcg lol (the pt was sitting all alone in the cupboard so i thought i would take it lol)
Glad the morning sickness is calming down :) x


----------



## mummyApril

I confess that in 2010 I...
( ) stayed single for the whole year
(X) made out in/on a car
(X) kissed in the snow
(X) celebrated Halloween
(X) kissed in the rain
( ) had your heart broken
( ) broke someone else's heart
( ) had a stalker
(X) went over the minutes on your cell phone
(X) had a good relationship with someone
( ) someone questioned your sexual orientation
(X) gotten pregnant
( ) had an abortion
( ) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
( ) done something you've regretted
( ) lost faith in love
( ) kissed under a mistletoe

SCHOOL
( ) took an honors/advanced class
( ) broke the dress code
( ) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
( ) got straight A's
( ) met one teacher you really like
( ) met one teacher you really hated
( ) failed a class
( ) skipped school
( ) did something you were proud of
( ) discovered a new talent
( ) proved yourself an idiot
( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
( ) fell in love with a teacher
( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
( ) made a varsity team - how american 
( ) were involved in something you'll never forget

OTHER
( ) painted a picture
( ) wrote a poem
( ) ran a mile
( ) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
( ) posted a blog
(x) listened to music you couldn't stand
(X) went to a sleepover
(X) went camping
( ) threw a surprise party
(X) laughed till you cried
( ) laughed till you peed in your pants
( ) visited a foreign country
( ) cut in a line of waiting people
(X) told someone you were busy when you weren't
(X) partied to celebrate the new year
( ) cooked a disastrous meal
(X) lost something/someone important to you

In 2010 I...
( ) broke a promise
(X) lied
( ) went behind your parents back
( ) cried over a broken heart
(X) disappointed someone close
(X) hid a secret
(X) pretended to be happy
( ) slept under the stars
( ) kept your new years resolution
( ) forgot your new years resolution
(X) met someone who changed your life
( ) met one of your idols
(X) changed your outlook on life
(X) sat home all day doing nothing
( ) pretended to be sick
( ) left the country
( ) almost died
(X) given up something important to you
( ) lost something expensive
(X) learned something new about yourself
( ) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
(X) made a change in your life
(X) found out who your true friends were
(X) met great people
( ) stayed up til sunrise
(X) cried over the silliest thing
(X) was never home on weekends
( ) got into a car accident
(X) had friends who were drifting away from you
(X) had someone close to you die
( ) had a high cell phone bill
( ) spent most of your money on food
( ) had a fist fight
( ) went to the beach with your best friend
( ) saw a celebrity
(X) gotten sick
( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time 
(X) became closer with a lot of people[/QUOTE]


----------



## kit_cat

Well, a very good night to you all...for those who are ready for bed, and for those who will be later :flower:

Bye for now :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> well, a very good night to you all...for those who are ready for bed, and for those who will be later :flower:
> 
> Bye for now :wave:

good night sweet :) x


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit!! Much love! I've just caught up AND now I'm off. My sister is nearly here... we are going off to explore. That and I fail miserably at keeping my own secrets and told a few people, like my sisters and Aunt, that I'm pregnant. :dohh: They are all happy but cautious... I told them there are risks and all that. Well, I have to be off... she'll be here shortly. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Molly: I was not going to tell anyone till 12 weeks then told everyone in our family and 6 friends! :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Hi Molly!!!!!!!! :hi:


----------



## newbie_ttc

finally got the new cord for my laptop! :happydance: Evening sessions of BnB are back in business!


----------



## addie25

:hi: Newbie!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

What is ur name newbie?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> What is ur name newbie?

I'm Shannon :howdy: Kit was going to name her newborn after me for swiping my 7000 post, but she was off the hook when I realized it was actually BnB's fault and not hers! :haha:

U r an hour ahead of me so I will be thinking of you after lunch tomorrow. U should be seeing baby around that time :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I'm so please that our evening chats are back on! :dance: Of course... you are not here.... :-=


----------



## newbie_ttc

over here :wave: here I am! :wave: so sorry dear! stepped away for a minute


----------



## Mollykins

Tumble weed was in the way again... :nope: 
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Molly are you still there? My DSS was sick this morning, so I'm up very early!! Wonder if my headache from hell last night was my form of whatever bug he had?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How was it for you Crunchie?:haha: And Moomin?:haha:
Did the earth move? :sex:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Following the pushchair conversation; 1)The High Trek pushchair in action on a 40km walk I forced my DH to do with me one Sunday in the summer...2) The 1st buggy, at the train station shortly before it was stolen...3)The replacement orange and purple one bought in the uk...
 



Attached Files:







452.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 0









466.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 0









546.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

:cry::cry::cry:I'm a very sad turtle...Sir Godric died last night :cry::cry::cry:
I'm going to go nurse my period pains in bed before I go to the homoeopath


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right ladies, since it's just me and the tumbleweed I'm going to get up and make LO and myself look lovely for the arrival of my parents, they should be boarding the Shuttle pretty soon:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Gosh I can't wait until they see how big :baby: is now, and how she walks and eats toast and tries to talk!! 

And just for your morning amusement, I think we do stress a bit nowadays about the best for our babies...I lived in Belgium until I was 5, and this is me with my dad there, having a swig of beer in my high chair:haha: My poor dad would be arrested now if he did that, and I'd be put into care:wacko:It's a photo of a photo, so bad quality, sorry, but might make you laugh!
 



Attached Files:







210.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :cry::cry::cry:I'm a very sad turtle...Sir Godric died last night :cry::cry::cry:
> I'm going to go nurse my period pains in bed before I go to the homoeopath

Oh no Trinitymom! That is soooo sad, I _LOVED_ Sir Godric:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

But you did your best to save him and he had a very happy end to his life in your care and in your bra :hugs: Poor little Burtle:cry: 
And nasty :witch: pains too. Poor Trin:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo:My mum just texted to say they've arrived in France! Not long now!:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning ladies :wave:

Hey Molly....don't worry about telling everyone early, it just means you have additional support which can only be a good thing in my book! :thumbup:

Holly....loving the pics you posted of your range of prams...but 40K??? Oh my goodness :shock: how long did that take at all?

Trinity... :cry:, I am also sad to hear the news about out little Burtle. I really thought you'd tell us he was much better this morning. He was just too cute for this world :cry: Hope you're ok and the pains bugger off quick smart :hugs:

Newbie!!! Yay!! You're back on at night! I haven't chatted with you in what seems an eternity! How the heck are you love? :kiss:

Hello to everyone else!! I won't try to name everyone as I always end up missing people out :nope: and that will never do!

Catch you all later, have a nice day :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo:My mum just texted to say they've arrived in France! Not long now!:wohoo:

:wohoo: :wohoo: YAY!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:

Enjoy every minute sweetie :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night night sleepy turtles I wish you a lovely :cloud9: :sleep:
> 
> Hello lovely..
> 
> I haven't chatted with you for a while..how are you my sweet?Click to expand...

Hi you!! We haven't have we? I'm just catching up got so engrossed in my book last night that I zonked out, totally... I'm looking after my mum's house as of this evening so I'm gonna be putting graphics in my siggy and :dance: naked :rofl: How are you m'dear?

What's everyone doing new years eve... Who gets the new year first out of le turtles?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> How was it for you Crunchie?:haha: And Moomin?:haha:
> Did the earth move? :sex:

hey sooooooooooooooo pleased about your parents arriving !!!! 

day 2 of operation egg drop is complete....DH was late for work but hey ho 

just need to get planning for day 3.....that is going to take a sexy dance or maybe the special underwear !!!

so sorry trin !!!! 


morning all turtles.....mooomin has been on for a while....maybe that jazz is still playing 
xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Trinity :cry: that's so sad, it's always very touching I find and overwhelming no matter that he was a bat he was a turtle!! Bless him I hope the boys are ok with it too! Many :hugs: coming to you from Warrington, England!! 

Holly :yipee: how they will marvel at your gorgeous daughter all grown up and stuff! What a lovely time you'll have!!

Molly I agree with kit wholeheartedly it's a lovely support network for you m'dear in my opinion...


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning crunchie :thumbup: for your morning nasties! :wohoo: next stop :baby: ville for you... Work shwork I say!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> How was it for you Crunchie?:haha: And Moomin?:haha:
> Did the earth move? :sex:

hey sooooooooooooooo pleased about your parents arriving !!!! 

day 2 of operation egg drop is complete....DH was late for work but hey ho 

just need to get planning for day 3.....that is going to take a sexy dance or maybe the special underwear !!!

so sorry trin !!!! 


morning all turtles.....mooomin has been on for a while....maybe that jazz is still playing 
xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning crunchie :thumbup: for your morning nasties! :wohoo: next stop :baby: ville for you... Work shwork I say!!

thanks my dear !
boobies always hurt around ovulation....check ......... so pleaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeee stay hurty :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Hey Molly....don't worry about telling everyone early, it just means you have additional support which can only be a good thing in my book! :thumbup:
> 
> Holly....loving the pics you posted of your range of prams...but 40K??? Oh my goodness :shock: how long did that take at all?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I told everyone straight away!! Didn't plan to but it slowly kept coming out:blush:
> 
> yes Kit it was a long day- we left at 8am and were back about the same time that evening I think! It was the frequent breastfeeding stops that took a while, and some of the "passages difficile" on the walk with the pram. Some really rocky steep hills I took :baby: in the babybjorn and DH the pushchair...Can't wait til she can walk:thumbup: Oo imagine the little diddy walking boots and baby rucksack with just her Monkey in it:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just wondering if I've got time to go to the post office before my parents arrive:-k

well done Crunchie and OH:thumbup:, I'll be thinking Sperm meets Egg thoughts for you:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> finally got the new cord for my laptop! :happydance: Evening sessions of BnB are back in business!

I wondered why you weren't there recently in my morning catch up read!:coffee: I sympathise with what you said in another post about finding :sex: coordination with DH difficult (I mean as in _when_ to do it, not while actually doing it!) I have the same problem with my DH but my O has kindly arrived at the weekend about 3 times out of the 5 tries, not that it's helped much mind you!:shrug:
You seen my chart? It's slowly going poobums:nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning darlings. Another blazing negative test this morning, so I'm out, for sure. At least I can drink tomorrow night, right?

So, in a complete 180 from what I have previously said about make up, I have been SIX days with NO make up! My skin was getting so tired and dry and my eyes hurt, so I jut had to bite the bullet and keep it make up free, well moisturised and cleansed. I do think it's looking healthier but I really do look like a cross between and foetus and a prawn with no mascara on.*

This morning I've been with my sis, bil @ Alex to kidicare which is a massive baby store which you can often see advertised on here. Think ikea but filled with everything to do with babies. I had a good look at things for 'my' baby too, got an idea about travel systems etc. Alex loved the little plastic ride on toys, he took one all around the store.*

HOLLY I hope you have a lovely time with your parents. When did they last see hollinka? Enjoy!

EVERYONE ELSE - having a good day?


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_l09ifwBzUH1qa9ba8o1_500.png


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning everyone :) how are we all? Got my date for early scan so thats good :) 

Holly- have a brilliant time with the rents :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Parents are delayed in fog and snow from Calais:growlmad: But bright sunshine and no snow here so they should be through the worst of it soon...

Hello Foetus Prawn and Mummyapril:hi: That baby shop sounds like my cup of tea Sarachka:thumbup:

They saw LO in October, on a fleeting visit I made to London for a friends wedding, but properly the last time was in August when I went to the UK for a fortnight...on "vacation" :haha:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

What travel systems were you most inspired by sarahcka? (you know it's a fetish subject of mine!)


----------



## firstbaby25

My sister had the bugaboo chameleon too! I've learned a lot from her having Erin - she did not need the expensive pram and it really didn't get that used... I'm not cheap but I'd rather save for my child(ren's) weddings, education, cars and buy a pram from eBay and I'm sure I'll love it all the same...

Sarachka let's not talk stupid I'm sure you are fine dry skin is the cause of wrinkles and so you are doing a good job! I love not wearing make up I feel quite free in getting up and doing nothing I never rush to get ready etc etc! Thanks for asking - having a lovely day so far, reading my new scrabble ds game and bnb are in order followed by a peep show night with the OH later... will you pm me the siggy and I'll put it on in a sec?? Kiddicare has a big online dept probably because there's only one! 

I'm obsessed with the murder of joanna yeates ATM, they've arrested her landlord doesn't someone on this thread live in Bristol??


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Parents are delayed in fog and snow from Calais:growlmad: But bright sunshine and no snow here so they should be through the worst of it soon...
> 
> Hello Foetus Prawn and Mummyapril:hi: That baby shop sounds like my cup of tea Sarachka:thumbup:
> 
> They saw LO in October, on a fleeting visit I made to London for a friends wedding, but properly the last time was in August when I went to the UK for a fortnight...on "vacation" :haha:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpg

haha loving the dancing baby! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here I've filled it in properly, not just adding to sarachka's

I confess that in 2010 I...
( ) stayed single for the whole year
( ) made out in/on a carBaby seat's been in the way this year
(x) kissed in the snow
( ) celebrated Halloween
( ) kissed in the rain
( ) had your heart broken
( ) broke someone else's heart
( ) had a stalker
( ) went over the minutes on your cell phone
(x) had a good relationship with someone
( ) someone questioned your sexual orientation
( ) gotten pregnantNo but had a baby
( ) had an abortion
( ) have a relationship with someone you'll never forget
( ) done something you've regretted
( ) lost faith in love
( ) kissed under a mistletoe

SCHOOL
(x) took an honors/advanced class
(x) broke the dress code
(x) sent to the principles office for misbehavior
(x) got straight A's
(x) met one teacher you really like
( ) met one teacher you really hated
( ) failed a class
(x) skipped school
(x) did something you were proud of
( ) discovered a new talent
( ) proved yourself an idiot
( ) embarrassed yourself in front of the class
(x) fell in love with a teacher
( ) intentionally tripped someone at school
(x) made a varsity team - how american is that a sports team?
( ) were involved in something you'll never forget

OTHER
(x) painted a picture
( ) wrote a poem
(x) ran a mile
( ) shopped at Hollister or Abercrombie and Fitch
( ) posted a blog
(x) listened to music you couldn't stand
( ) went to a sleepover
( ) went camping
( ) threw a surprise party
( ) laughed till you criedBit depressing I haven't ticked that one!
( ) laughed till you peed in your pants
( ) visited a foreign country
( ) cut in a line of waiting people
(x) told someone you were busy when you weren't
( ) partied to celebrate the new year
( ) cooked a disastrous meal
(x) lost something/someone important to you

In 2010 I...
(x) broke a promise
(x) liedI sometimes tell DH I'm not Oing yet
( ) went behind your parents back
( ) cried over a broken heart
( ) disappointed someone close
(x) hid a secret
( ) pretended to be happy
( ) slept under the stars
( ) kept your new years resolution
(x) forgot your new years resolution
( ) met someone who changed your life
( ) met one of your idols
( ) changed your outlook on life
(x) sat home all day doing nothing
( ) pretended to be sick
( ) left the country
( ) almost died
(x) given up something important to you
( ) lost something expensive
(x) learned something new about yourself
( ) tried something you normally wouldn't try and liked it
(x) made a change in your life
(x) found out who your true friends were
(x) met great people
( ) stayed up til sunrise
( ) cried over the silliest thing
( ) was never home on weekends
( ) got into a car accident
(x) had friends who were drifting away from you
(x) had someone close to you die
( ) had a high cell phone bill
(x) spent most of your money on food
( ) had a fist fight
(x) went to the beach with your best friendif LO counts as my bestfriend!
( ) saw a celebrity
( ) gotten sick
( ) liked more than 5 people at the same time
( ) became closer with a lot of people


----------



## HollyMonkey

I checked out the bugaboo cameleon, it's cool but it has a very small front wheel compared to the back ones? That would worry me over roots and rocks:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie yup, as usual I agree. The bugaboo was money that could be spent elsewhere - an extra £350ish more than what I'd have spent. My sis didn't get anything like a swing - I'd def like an electric one that will sooth a LO to sleep. I quite like the graco travel systems but prefer the variety of fabrics they have in the US. Kidicare started as a very small business in the downstairs of a converted house here in Peterborough and has grown into a multi million pound company, it's so great to have it just round the corner. 

I do hate how my sister swoops into town for a visit and starts dispensing her unsolicited 'advice', which is usually just scathing judgement on how we all live, how we organise our houses etc. If it's not how she'd do it, it's wrong. I've never made a big announcement that 'OH has moved in' bc he never actually has, he's jut never really gone home. God they are so annoying!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I checked out the bugaboo cameleon, it's cool but it has a very small front wheel compared to the back ones? That would worry me over roots and rocks:shrug:

You swap the handlebars the other way round so the big wheels are at the front for rough terrain


----------



## HollyMonkey

yay, arrived!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon all had to switch some of my furbabies around last night because their mum kept attacking them :( 

Trin so sorry to hear our honorary burtle passed on last night but I'm sure you did all you could it just wasn't meant to be :(

:yipee: for bethanys parents arriving have a great time :) 

I'm going to take down my christmas decorations today because they are bothering me 

See you all later turtles :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hello lady turtles :hi:

Newbie has arrived! Let us rejoice :dance: :haha:

Trini! :hugs: Heart broken over Godric :cry: I wasn't sxpecting that one. U took such good care of him, I'm sure his final days couldn't have been better if he were elsewhere :sad1: 

:wave: Hi Kit :hugs: I've missed u dearie! Glad to have u back!

Holly, that chart is being naughty! How long is your LP? Wondering is there still time for the temps to make a turn around? At least they are still above coverline, so that means there's still some hope! Love your avatar btw! Holly is a new year's baby, how cute! DH was born on New year's day. Have fun with the parents today!!

Sarachaka, sorry the sis is being a little judgmental... isn't that what sisters are for :dohh:

jaynie, crunchie, mummy april, ging :howdy:


----------



## addie25

Trin: So sorry about Godric. :cry: How are you doing.

HI Ladies!!!!!

I woke up 5 times last night to use the bathroom and I think it was also nerves about the scan today. My hubby work up a lot 2 and was saying random things like we need to make a list of 5 girls names and 5 boys names tomorrow and lets buy a baby tent. LOL :rofl: Just ate some toast for breakfast and hoping that settles well and then will try to eat more after the scan. I do not want to be sick for that so will hold off eating.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie! Good luck at your scan! I am fine today just chilling waiting for the big O day :juggle::fool:

I managed to put my chart in my signature I think! I am very proud of myself thanks newbie for the instructions! Let me know if i've messed it up in any way :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Actually I can't seem to do it properly i'll have to have a go later when i'm at my mum's and can plug the laptop in... I think my battery might be dying, in the process though - I have purchased 90 days of VIP membership for £11 my OH would kill me! I'll shoot back later and maybe people can help me!!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee: 

I am currently set down here enjoying my ONE cuppa and decided that I would up the pic of the wee stick I took this morning and then go catch up. :thumbup: I'm in a really good mood this morning... can't figure why but I will take it! The last couple days have been horrible... I've been a very snappy turtle. :growlmad: :blush:

Well here you are! 4 minutes past pic... I'll take another if you like once it's dried a bit. Also, I am 4 weeks today... AF was/is due today... Is it strange of me that I still feel like it's coming??
 



Attached Files:







see30Dec.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mollykins

Oh NO! Sir Godric!!! :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am currently set down here enjoying my ONE cuppa and decided that I would up the pic of the wee stick I took this morning and then go catch up. :thumbup: I'm in a really good mood this morning... can't figure why but I will take it! The last couple days have been horrible... I've been a very snappy turtle. :growlmad: :blush:
> 
> Well here you are! 4 minutes past pic... I'll take another if you like once it's dried a bit. Also, I am 4 weeks today... AF was/is due today... Is it strange of me that I still feel like it's coming??

As far as I know having never been a preggy turtle I'm fairly sure its normal to feel it's still coming xx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Hey Molly....don't worry about telling everyone early, it just means you have additional support which can only be a good thing in my book! :thumbup:
> 
> Holly....loving the pics you posted of your range of prams...but 40K??? Oh my goodness :shock: how long did that take at all?
> 
> I told everyone straight away!! Didn't plan to but it slowly kept coming out:blush:
> 
> yes Kit it was a long day- we left at 8am and were back about the same time that evening I think! It was the frequent breastfeeding stops that took a while, and some of the "passages difficile" on the walk with the pram. Some really rocky steep hills I took :baby: in the babybjorn and DH the pushchair...Can't wait til she can walk:thumbup: Oo imagine the little diddy walking boots and baby rucksack with just her Monkey in it:kiss:Click to expand...

I didn't tell the ones that I didn't think could handle the possibility of it not being viable. Like my grandmother for example... she wouldn't understand if I called her up one day and said, "Nevermind." :shrug: Holly- Have the best time with your parents. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Here it is again. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







see30Dec..jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

Question ladies...

Should I get a ticker? Or wait until after the ultrasound?


----------



## Mollykins

O.m.g. https://closeoutsdeals.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mollykins

Stupid stoooopppid Tumbles....
 



Attached Files:







tumbleweed lev.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Following the pushchair conversation; 1)The High Trek pushchair in action on a 40km walk I forced my DH to do with me one Sunday in the summer...2) The 1st buggy, at the train station shortly before it was stolen...3)The replacement orange and purple one bought in the uk...

Wow how cute does Holly look in her 3 buggies! Um been debating the bugaboo maybe tad overrated du think girls? Hope you have a fab time with your parents and that they love their teapot game!!



TrinityMom said:


> :cry::cry::cry:I'm a very sad turtle...Sir Godric died last night :cry::cry::cry:
> I'm going to go nurse my period pains in bed before I go to the homoeopath

Oh Trin I'm so sorry poor burtle big hugs to you and the boys


A great positive Molly !!

AFM my damn lappy has died so on phone till fixed its killin me feel like I have lost an arm I will try my super best to keep up but its so slow 

Hello everyone hope your days are well, can't wait for addies scan piccy ! Oh mummyapril how comes your having early scan? Is it nhs? Or private?


----------



## Mollykins

Hello NewMummy. :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Here it is again. :flower:

its definitely there Molly :D


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Following the pushchair conversation; 1)The High Trek pushchair in action on a 40km walk I forced my DH to do with me one Sunday in the summer...2) The 1st buggy, at the train station shortly before it was stolen...3)The replacement orange and purple one bought in the uk...
> 
> Wow how cute does Holly look in her 3 buggies! Um been debating the bugaboo maybe tad overrated du think girls? Hope you have a fab time with your parents and that they love their teapot game!!
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:I'm a very sad turtle...Sir Godric died last night :cry::cry::cry:
> I'm going to go nurse my period pains in bed before I go to the homoeopathClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Trin I'm so sorry poor burtle big hugs to you and the boys
> 
> 
> A great positive Molly !!
> 
> AFM my damn lappy has died so on phone till fixed its killin me feel like I have lost an arm I will try my super best to keep up but its so slow
> 
> Hello everyone hope your days are well, can't wait for addies scan piccy ! Oh mummyapril how comes your having early scan? Is it nhs? Or private?Click to expand...

Nhs as had previous MCs so doctor phoned up for early scan :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello molly how u doing?


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello molly how u doing?

I am good, although a bit tired. How are you?


----------



## Mollykins

*SARACHKA!!!*

https://pregnant.thebump.com/baby-names/russian-baby-names.aspx


----------



## new mummy2010

Your lucky mine won't do one unless om bleeding so we paid private last week makes me mad how places are different but glad your having one hun


----------



## Sarachka

&#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1080;! Thank you Molly! OH won't entertain anything too Russian as he's Chechen so really anti-Russian but he likes Chechen/Tatar names. Shame bc I LOVE Maksim and Evan/Vanya but he won't let me :-( Elina, Lila, Artur and Noah are our top 4.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- One of the names I thought of for my second DD was Elayna. :thumbup: Rather close to Elina yes? My Aunt almost named her second DS, Sasha. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- There is a lot of double "i"'s in Chechen names... is there a different pronunciation that goes with that?


----------



## new mummy2010

Your lucky hun my epu would"nt touch me unless bleeding or in severe pain I'm glad your getting scanned though,makes me mad how places are different in different areas, we were forced to go private even though I have suffered mc before I think its awful they way they treated me when I mc and still now I'm preggers again I'm seriously looking at filing a complaint and going elsewhere to have my baby! There you go rant over !


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Your lucky hun my epu would"nt touch me unless bleeding or in severe pain I'm glad your getting scanned though,makes me mad how places are different in different areas, we were forced to go private even though I have suffered mc before I think its awful they way they treated me when I mc and still now I'm preggers again I'm seriously looking at filing a complaint and going elsewhere to have my baby! There you go rant over !

:( :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Well, this is the first af since the mc and the pains are AWFUL! Almost as bad as the mc :( So I'm going to take pain killers, eat my stirfry and watch tv

On a positive note, I started taking the soy, EPO and Vit B today so ready for the next egg :thumbup:

Ciao...see you tomorrow :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Well, this is the first af since the mc and the pains are AWFUL! Almost as bad as the mc :( So I'm going to take pain killers, eat my stirfry and watch tv
> 
> On a positive note, I started taking the soy, EPO and Vit B today so ready for the next egg :thumbup:
> 
> Ciao...see you tomorrow :friends:

Sorry you are hurting Miss Trin! :hugs: Enjoy your stirfry! :thumbup: You are going to get pregnant next cycle... just so you know... :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Your lucky mine won't do one unless om bleeding so we paid private last week makes me mad how places are different but glad your having one hun

thats really bad, my doctor was really good he blagged his way through saying that they said to come for an early scan when i fell pregnant next! lol although i wouldnt of gone quietly if they had said no! x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Well, this is the first af since the mc and the pains are AWFUL! Almost as bad as the mc :( So I'm going to take pain killers, eat my stirfry and watch tv
> 
> On a positive note, I started taking the soy, EPO and Vit B today so ready for the next egg :thumbup:
> 
> Ciao...see you tomorrow :friends:

feel better soon Trinity :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night night sleepy turtles I wish you a lovely :cloud9: :sleep:
> 
> Hello lovely..
> 
> I haven't chatted with you for a while..how are you my sweet?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi you!! We haven't have we? I'm just catching up got so engrossed in my book last night that I zonked out, totally... I'm looking after my mum's house as of this evening so I'm gonna be putting graphics in my siggy and :dance: naked :rofl: How are you m'dear?
> 
> What's everyone doing new years eve... Who gets the new year first out of le turtles?Click to expand...

:rofl: Dancing naked eh? Remember to close the curtains or it may become a spectator sport :winkwink:

Hmm, I think Holly gets the New Year first out of all of us? The us UK gals :thumbup: I have no plans....just chilling. This is the first quiet New Year I've EVER had as an adult! It's going to be weird not having the mother of all hangovers on the 1st :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Hey Molly....don't worry about telling everyone early, it just means you have additional support which can only be a good thing in my book! :thumbup:
> 
> Holly....loving the pics you posted of your range of prams...but 40K??? Oh my goodness :shock: how long did that take at all?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I told everyone straight away!! Didn't plan to but it slowly kept coming out:blush:
> 
> yes Kit it was a long day- we left at 8am and were back about the same time that evening I think! It was the frequent breastfeeding stops that took a while, and some of the "passages difficile" on the walk with the pram. Some really rocky steep hills I took :baby: in the babybjorn and DH the pushchair...Can't wait til she can walk:thumbup: Oo imagine the little diddy walking boots and baby rucksack with just her Monkey in it:kiss:
> 
> Wow...totally hats off and BIG respect for doing that while wheeling a young baby in a pram and still feeding her yourself too!! :howdy:Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Good morning everyone :) how are we all? Got my date for early scan so thats good :)
> 
> Holly- have a brilliant time with the rents :)

Great mummyApril...something to look forward to and get some peace of mind:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ... I am going to a house party and was due to drink copious amounts of booze ... As I was due to ovulate on the 1st but will have to behave myself to some extent now !!!!

I really do hate new year ... I begged the oh to stay in but he was having none of it !!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie yup, as usual I agree. The bugaboo was money that could be spent elsewhere - an extra £350ish more than what I'd have spent. My sis didn't get anything like a swing - I'd def like an electric one that will sooth a LO to sleep. I quite like the graco travel systems but prefer the variety of fabrics they have in the US. Kidicare started as a very small business in the downstairs of a converted house here in Peterborough and has grown into a multi million pound company, it's so great to have it just round the corner.
> 
> I do hate how my sister swoops into town for a visit and starts dispensing her unsolicited 'advice', which is usually just scathing judgement on how we all live, how we organise our houses etc. If it's not how she'd do it, it's wrong. I've never made a big announcement that 'OH has moved in' bc he never actually has, he's jut never really gone home. God they are so annoying!

Oh Sarachka! I could have been the one writing that about my sis! As dearly as i love her, she does my head in! My sisters judgements always come from her own insecurities so I never pay much heed....we're all very used to it! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Trinity gets he first new year, then Holly!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Afternoon all had to switch some of my furbabies around last night because their mum kept attacking them :(
> 
> Trin so sorry to hear our honorary burtle passed on last night but I'm sure you did all you could it just wasn't meant to be :(
> 
> :yipee: for bethanys parents arriving have a great time :)
> 
> I'm going to take down my christmas decorations today because they are bothering me
> 
> See you all later turtles :kiss:

Oh no, poor little furbabies :nope: Hope none of them fell foul of their bad tempered mum?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Trin: So sorry about Godric. :cry: How are you doing.
> 
> HI Ladies!!!!!
> 
> I woke up 5 times last night to use the bathroom and I think it was also nerves about the scan today. My hubby work up a lot 2 and was saying random things like we need to make a list of 5 girls names and 5 boys names tomorrow and lets buy a baby tent. LOL :rofl: Just ate some toast for breakfast and hoping that settles well and then will try to eat more after the scan. I do not want to be sick for that so will hold off eating.
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

Hey addie :wave:

I can sympathise with the toilet going....I never go less than twice in the night but often it's 4 or 5 times :dohh: so tiring :sleep:

Soooooo, how did the scan go??? Hope you have pics :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am currently set down here enjoying my ONE cuppa and decided that I would up the pic of the wee stick I took this morning and then go catch up. :thumbup: I'm in a really good mood this morning... can't figure why but I will take it! The last couple days have been horrible... I've been a very snappy turtle. :growlmad: :blush:
> 
> Well here you are! 4 minutes past pic... I'll take another if you like once it's dried a bit. Also, I am 4 weeks today... AF was/is due today... Is it strange of me that I still feel like it's coming??

Yay for your latest test, and yay for your little poppyseed..love your ticker :happydance: Your moods are simply hormonal and it's your right as a preggo lady to be how you feel so there! :winkwink:

It's not at all strange to feel like AF is on the way...I felt the same as you know.


----------



## Sarachka

*Addie we are all looking forward to news from your scan*


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone :) how are we all? Got my date for early scan so thats good :)
> 
> Holly- have a brilliant time with the rents :)
> 
> Great mummyApril...something to look forward to and get some peace of mind:hugs:Click to expand...

only 7 days to go lol x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Well, this is the first af since the mc and the pains are AWFUL! Almost as bad as the mc :( So I'm going to take pain killers, eat my stirfry and watch tv
> 
> On a positive note, I started taking the soy, EPO and Vit B today so ready for the next egg :thumbup:
> 
> Ciao...see you tomorrow :friends:

Poor you :nope: I have heard that the first AF after mc can be awful. I hope it's short lived and you're tip top again soon :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am currently set down here enjoying my ONE cuppa and decided that I would up the pic of the wee stick I took this morning and then go catch up. :thumbup: I'm in a really good mood this morning... can't figure why but I will take it! The last couple days have been horrible... I've been a very snappy turtle. :growlmad: :blush:
> 
> Well here you are! 4 minutes past pic... I'll take another if you like once it's dried a bit. Also, I am 4 weeks today... AF was/is due today... Is it strange of me that I still feel like it's coming??
> 
> Yay for your latest test, and yay for your little poppyseed..love your ticker :happydance: Your moods are simply hormonal and it's your right as a preggo lady to be how you feel so there! :winkwink:
> 
> It's not at all strange to feel like AF is on the way...I felt the same as you know.Click to expand...

I'm nervous about having a ticker without being guaranteed that the bebe is viable. I really hope he/she is in the right spot! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Trinity gets he first new year, then Holly!

Ah yeah, you're right of course!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am currently set down here enjoying my ONE cuppa and decided that I would up the pic of the wee stick I took this morning and then go catch up. :thumbup: I'm in a really good mood this morning... can't figure why but I will take it! The last couple days have been horrible... I've been a very snappy turtle. :growlmad: :blush:
> 
> Well here you are! 4 minutes past pic... I'll take another if you like once it's dried a bit. Also, I am 4 weeks today... AF was/is due today... Is it strange of me that I still feel like it's coming??
> 
> Yay for your latest test, and yay for your little poppyseed..love your ticker :happydance: Your moods are simply hormonal and it's your right as a preggo lady to be how you feel so there! :winkwink:
> 
> It's not at all strange to feel like AF is on the way...I felt the same as you know.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nervous about having a ticker without being guaranteed that the bebe is viable. I really hope he/she is in the right spot! :kiss:Click to expand...

I'm sure everything will be fab...but no matter what, having a ticker won't influence anything..so get used to it my dear :kiss: I must warn you that people will periodically fancy a nibble of your baba :shock::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Any of you UK ladies watching Eastenders? Babies being born everywhere :baby:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am currently set down here enjoying my ONE cuppa and decided that I would up the pic of the wee stick I took this morning and then go catch up. :thumbup: I'm in a really good mood this morning... can't figure why but I will take it! The last couple days have been horrible... I've been a very snappy turtle. :growlmad: :blush:
> 
> Well here you are! 4 minutes past pic... I'll take another if you like once it's dried a bit. Also, I am 4 weeks today... AF was/is due today... Is it strange of me that I still feel like it's coming??
> 
> Yay for your latest test, and yay for your little poppyseed..love your ticker :happydance: Your moods are simply hormonal and it's your right as a preggo lady to be how you feel so there! :winkwink:
> 
> It's not at all strange to feel like AF is on the way...I felt the same as you know.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nervous about having a ticker without being guaranteed that the bebe is viable. I really hope he/she is in the right spot! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fab...but no matter what, having a ticker won't influence anything..so get used to it my dear :kiss: I must warn you that people will periodically fancy a nibble of your baba :shock::winkwink:Click to expand...

A nibble of my what what?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am currently set down here enjoying my ONE cuppa and decided that I would up the pic of the wee stick I took this morning and then go catch up. :thumbup: I'm in a really good mood this morning... can't figure why but I will take it! The last couple days have been horrible... I've been a very snappy turtle. :growlmad: :blush:
> 
> Well here you are! 4 minutes past pic... I'll take another if you like once it's dried a bit. Also, I am 4 weeks today... AF was/is due today... Is it strange of me that I still feel like it's coming??
> 
> Yay for your latest test, and yay for your little poppyseed..love your ticker :happydance: Your moods are simply hormonal and it's your right as a preggo lady to be how you feel so there! :winkwink:
> 
> It's not at all strange to feel like AF is on the way...I felt the same as you know.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nervous about having a ticker without being guaranteed that the bebe is viable. I really hope he/she is in the right spot! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fab...but no matter what, having a ticker won't influence anything..so get used to it my dear :kiss: I must warn you that people will periodically fancy a nibble of your baba :shock::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> A nibble of my what what?Click to expand...

:rofl: hmmm, yes, one could take that more than one way! Your _bebe _then :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am currently set down here enjoying my ONE cuppa and decided that I would up the pic of the wee stick I took this morning and then go catch up. :thumbup: I'm in a really good mood this morning... can't figure why but I will take it! The last couple days have been horrible... I've been a very snappy turtle. :growlmad: :blush:
> 
> Well here you are! 4 minutes past pic... I'll take another if you like once it's dried a bit. Also, I am 4 weeks today... AF was/is due today... Is it strange of me that I still feel like it's coming??
> 
> Yay for your latest test, and yay for your little poppyseed..love your ticker :happydance: Your moods are simply hormonal and it's your right as a preggo lady to be how you feel so there! :winkwink:
> 
> It's not at all strange to feel like AF is on the way...I felt the same as you know.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm nervous about having a ticker without being guaranteed that the bebe is viable. I really hope he/she is in the right spot! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fab...but no matter what, having a ticker won't influence anything..so get used to it my dear :kiss: I must warn you that people will periodically fancy a nibble of your baba :shock::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> A nibble of my what what?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: hmmm, yes, one could take that more than one way! Your _bebe _then :winkwink:Click to expand...

No. There will be no eating of the bebe. :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Hi girls was just wondering have any of you who are pregnant or have been felt like a bubble pop? it just happened and am a little worried now :(


----------



## kit_cat

Hey mummyApril:wave:

I must admit to feeling many weird feelings in the belly department (I'm assuming it "popped" in your belly??) and I have read about people having a similar feeling due to gas :blush: Also, my friend had little cysts when she was pregnant and she said she could feel them bursting...maybe something like that for you too?

Try not to worry...bet your scan can't come quick enough :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, I have a question. Who knows when the 2nd Tri officially begins? 13 weeks? 14 weeks? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hey mummyApril:wave:
> 
> I must admit to feeling many weird feelings in the belly department (I'm assuming it "popped" in your belly??) and I have read about people having a similar feeling due to gas :blush: Also, my friend had little cysts when she was pregnant and she said she could feel them bursting...maybe something like that for you too?
> 
> Try not to worry...bet your scan can't come quick enough :hugs:

yes felt like it popped felt like it was in the womb though really hoping im wrong and now i feel lots of little bubbling which i normally get with AF but i am probably thinking on it and probably get it all the time but dont concentrate on it as much as i am now! really cannot wait for scan this is driving me a little mad! :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

ANYONE WANT A NIBBLE OF MY WHAT WHAT?:rofl:

I've had MILLIONS OF PRESENTS!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

My parents LOVE their game and straight away phoned my brother to get him to secure the copyright on it (he's more competant at that sort of thing than I am, I just play with modelling clay and paint:fool:) 

Must dash, going to show my mum how to do the Rubik's cube- she got one for Xmas from my sis and is _seriously_ stuck!!!! I learnt how to do it with the cheats guide:happydance: (wish there was a cheats guide for ttc:shrug:)


Love to all:flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Have a fantastic time with your family Holly....:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- it's at 12 weeks. Well rather, as soon as 12 weeks is over. Yes you are in your 2nd tri! Woo! :thumbup: :hugs: 

Discovered something... it's rather unpleasant... BUT... I let my OH sleep in today... hedidn't wake up until it was nearly noon! Well, I've come to the discovery that, for some reason, my OH is putting me in a foul mood. I do not know why. It's not like he is doing anything wrong... I'm just annoyed by him. ...this is no good. :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly my OH can do a rubiks cube he learnt the moves so he goes through a series and does them in an order... He's an engineer and VERY bright with puzzles, logic, his hands and I think he should get his degree and get paid a fortune but he is a simple bloke! Congrats on your pressies my lovely :hugs: you deserve them! Enjoy!

Mollly - I am not even preggers and sometimes my OH has that effect on me mostly when we have spent a lot of time together and since ttc I have noticed the first week of my cycle is bad with the EPO it's shorter as I believe that also regulates hormones etc etc...

Ahaha Kit, the house is secluded but of course I am not dancing naked just enjoying the run of A HOUSE :) we have Night at the Museum 2 on, it's ok for a watch!

April I wouldn't worry I believe that all kinds of things can be caused by build up of hormones it's really quite weird all this pregnancy bother and worrying won't change a single thing throughout your pregnancy so I think you should chill and wait for your scan and if it happens again - listen to your reasoning and do what you think is right :thumbup:

I need to somehow sort out my chart in my signature - I am really struggling! I am going to go through Newbie's instructions again and them PM her if I have a problem... 

Wish me luck! Sarachka where is the page with my graphic? I want to do that too...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka I used the PMA one because I randomly found that one and not the other one! I'll have another look but I love this one loads and loads! 

Fertility friend is down boooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## newbie_ttc

hallo there! how goes it since i last checked in? I see Moll is feeling aggressive :haha: Glad u put your ticker up tho. Embrace your :bfp: and settle in for a happy and healthy nine months on :cloud9: and Kit your peach does look :blush: delicious, but i didn't want to say anything. 

Jaynie i looked at your chart earlier, or lack thereof! :dohh: I saw the lovely welcome, but no chart :shrug: how did u manage that one :haha: i hope between the two of us we can figure it out.

I was hoping *addie* would have chimed in by now with updates from the scan by now. is it twins? can we get a pic? we are so pushy! :haha: 

Ciao for now babes!


----------



## kit_cat

Hallooooooooooo Newbie m'darlin' :hugs:

Keep your mits off my lil' peach or there'll be :trouble: I told Molly she'd need to be careful!! :winkwink:

How are you this fine Thursday anyway?


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie-1.gif

Click on this direct link

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie-1.gif

And copy the address from the wddress bar, paste it into your signature between [ img] and [ \img] tags, taking out the spaces I added


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: Kit! :hugs:

I promise to behave, it's super hard tho as peaches are my fav fruit **mustn't nibble on Kit's bebe** 

I am well dear, thanks for asking. I've been super busy today at work. Nothing mind bending tho, just updating spread sheets with foregin tax rates, which means I've been thinking of you girls all day. We've got hotels in France, UK, and even South Africa with Trini. I think of Sarah for my russian ones, even tho I know she's not actually in Russia

How are u and your juicy bebe doing today? Is your mum making a speedy recovery?


----------



## kit_cat

Newbie...I am very well, as is my little peachy one :cloud9:...and for the hattrick..my mum is better also :cloud9: She still has a way to go, with much physio and rehab but she'll get there! She's a tough old bird :thumbup:

So what exactly does the New Year celebrations have in store for you? A quiet, sedate one :sleep: or a loud and proud party? :drunk:


----------



## Mollykins

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope that my hormones even out. This feeling is unpleasant. And now I am bloating and I feel fat and.... :hissy: and apparently I am whiney too. :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope that my hormones even out. This feeling is unpleasant. And now I am bloating and I feel fat and.... :hissy: and apparently I am whiney too. :brat:

Ahhh my dear Molly....welcome to my gang :haha: As I said before, just ride it out....you're prego and allowed to do/say whatever you want. It's your get out of jail free card :thumbup: Embrace the crazy prego woman inside...let her out I say!! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:awww: it's okay Moll, you're such a cute preggy turtle... only 252 days to go!

no new year's plan for me Kit. I think DH will have to work, definitely not happy about that, since we've rung in the new year together for the last 6 yrs. I like being the 1st one to tell him happy birthday. More than likely I will be up tidying up the place for our party later that evening.


----------



## newbie_ttc

DH is convinced pregnancy will turn me into a super crazed, hormone driven maniac, says it comes with the territory. :haha: so I am determined to prove him wrong and have it in my head that i will be able to suppress every mood swing or emotional outburst. Seeing as how I've never been 'up the duff' before, will that actually be possible or am I fooling myself??


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope that my hormones even out. This feeling is unpleasant. And now I am bloating and I feel fat and.... :hissy: and apparently I am whiney too. :brat:
> 
> Ahhh my dear Molly....welcome to my gang :haha: As I said before, just ride it out....you're prego and allowed to do/say whatever you want. It's your get out of jail free card :thumbup: Embrace the crazy prego woman inside...let her out I say!! :haha:Click to expand...

You've not told me that you were/are whiny and bloated and cranky. I feel like I shouldn't be eating so much. It's only 1400 and I've had a bowl of cereal, soup, and an orange sweet roll. :shock: I'm not supposed to be so hungry am I? I'm only 4 weeks!! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Perhaps you can put together a sweet pressie for him to open when it's officially his birthday? A sweet sweet card with a lovely poem or something? :shrug: It really is bum that you two are not going to be together to ring in the New Year. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> DH is convinced pregnancy will turn me into a super crazed, hormone driven maniac, says it comes with the territory. :haha: so I am determined to prove him wrong and have it in my head that i will be able to suppress every mood swing or emotional outburst. Seeing as how I've never been 'up the duff' before, will that actually be possible or am I fooling myself??

I think perhaps that that will make you wildly unpredictable as you succeed sometimes and not others. :haha: 

We'll be here for you though. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Perhaps you can put together a sweet pressie for him to open when it's officially his birthday? A sweet sweet card with a lovely poem or something? :shrug: It really is bum that you two are not going to be together to ring in the New Year. :hugs:

good idea moll! u r just full of those aren't u! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> DH is convinced pregnancy will turn me into a super crazed, hormone driven maniac, says it comes with the territory. :haha: so I am determined to prove him wrong and have it in my head that i will be able to suppress every mood swing or emotional outburst. Seeing as how I've never been 'up the duff' before, will that actually be possible or am I fooling myself??

Personally newbie...I think it is possible to some extent. For example...I've had murderous thoughts about certain work people but have I actually killed anyone yet or served any prison sentences?? Nope! The case for the defence rests :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> DH is convinced pregnancy will turn me into a super crazed, hormone driven maniac, says it comes with the territory. :haha: so I am determined to prove him wrong and have it in my head that i will be able to suppress every mood swing or emotional outburst. Seeing as how I've never been 'up the duff' before, will that actually be possible or am I fooling myself??
> 
> Personally newbie...I think it is possible to some extent. For example...I've had murderous thoughts about certain work people but have I actually killed anyone yet or served any prison sentences?? Nope! The case for the defence rests :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I'm glad Kit... peaches don't look that good in stripes! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope that my hormones even out. This feeling is unpleasant. And now I am bloating and I feel fat and.... :hissy: and apparently I am whiney too. :brat:
> 
> Ahhh my dear Molly....welcome to my gang :haha: As I said before, just ride it out....you're prego and allowed to do/say whatever you want. It's your get out of jail free card :thumbup: Embrace the crazy prego woman inside...let her out I say!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You've not told me that you were/are whiny and bloated and cranky. I feel like I shouldn't be eating so much. It's only 1400 and I've had a bowl of cereal, soup, and an orange sweet roll. :shock: I'm not supposed to be so hungry am I? I'm only 4 weeks!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I like talking about you lot more....although I probably seem quite self indulgent but try to remind myself to share more. 

Bloated - CHECK!
Cranky - CHECK!
Whiny - not so much but have my moments, so CHECK!

And by the way....that's not really that much to eat by 2pm....I've had to eat every 1-2 hours to stave off the :sick:....little and often :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope that my hormones even out. This feeling is unpleasant. And now I am bloating and I feel fat and.... :hissy: and apparently I am whiney too. :brat:
> 
> Ahhh my dear Molly....welcome to my gang :haha: As I said before, just ride it out....you're prego and allowed to do/say whatever you want. It's your get out of jail free card :thumbup: Embrace the crazy prego woman inside...let her out I say!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You've not told me that you were/are whiny and bloated and cranky. I feel like I shouldn't be eating so much. It's only 1400 and I've had a bowl of cereal, soup, and an orange sweet roll. :shock: I'm not supposed to be so hungry am I? I'm only 4 weeks!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I like talking about you lot more....although I probably seem quite self indulgent but try to remind myself to share more.
> 
> Bloated - CHECK!
> Cranky - CHECK!
> Whiny - not so much but have my moments, so CHECK!
> 
> And by the way....that's not really that much to eat by 2pm....I've had to eat every 1-2 hours to stave off the :sick:....little and often :thumbup:Click to expand...

I just finished a very yummy veggie burger. :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Yummy Molly.....enjoy every mouthful :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> And by the way....that's not really that much to eat by 2pm....

i was thinking the same thing! i thought i was just being a greedy monster :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Thanks Sarachka I have 2 new sparkleys now :cloud9: 

I forgot that although I asked what everyone was doing I haven't shared my plans... NOT MUCH! I'm not the biggest fan think it's overrated and overpriced to boot :thumbup:

BUT we are at my mum's this year and one of my friends round the corner is having a get together so we are going to go there and then back here and then we are off to Adam's sister's for NYE dinner! Then we are having a curry on the 2nd and then chilling until it's back to reality for Adam at work and me job hunting!

He is currently asleep atm! Newbie... I will almost definitely need your help sorting out the chart in signature but FF is down for me ATM :nope: a jot I can do about it!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie is being naughty today! It is 17:30 where she is... where is our update :trouble:

Okay, guess I will out the bat away :haha: if memory serves me correctly, that 1st appointment with the scan is a super long one. Lots of things to check on. Plus she might want to update her family 1st... i guess I'll allow it :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ladies...it's that time again, I must retire for some quality sleepytime :sleep: Really looking forward to climbing into bed as we have no heating or hot water right now :nope: as the central heating has died :wacko: Hope OH has suitably warmed the bed for me...time to sizzle my cold feet on his warm bod :haha: Poor OH eh? :haha:

Night night :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ladies...it's that time again, I must retire for some quality sleepytime :sleep: Really looking forward to climbing into bed as we have no heating or hot water right now :nope: as the central heating has died :wacko: Hope OH has suitably warmed the bed for me...time to sizzle my cold feet on his warm bod :haha: Poor OH eh? :haha:
> 
> Night night :hugs:

Sleep well Kit!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Thanks Sarachka I have 2 new sparkleys now :cloud9:
> 
> I forgot that although I asked what everyone was doing I haven't shared my plans... NOT MUCH! I'm not the biggest fan think it's overrated and overpriced to boot :thumbup:
> 
> BUT we are at my mum's this year and one of my friends round the corner is having a get together so we are going to go there and then back here and then we are off to Adam's sister's for NYE dinner! Then we are having a curry on the 2nd and then chilling until it's back to reality for Adam at work and me job hunting!
> 
> He is currently asleep atm! Newbie... I will almost definitely need your help sorting out the chart in signature but FF is down for me ATM :nope: a jot I can do about it!!

I'm inclined to agree about the New Year being overrated although i do LOVE a Scottish New Year!! :thumbup: New Year is bigger than Christmas in Scotland y'know!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Addie is being naughty today! It is 17:30 where she is... where is our update :trouble:
> 
> Okay, guess I will out the bat away :haha: if memory serves me correctly, that 1st appointment with the scan is a super long one. Lots of things to check on. Plus she might want to update her family 1st... i guess I'll allow it :haha:

Yes, she'll be flying round showing off a piccy I bet :cloud9: Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow *sigh*


----------



## firstbaby25

night kit :sleep: well our poor OH's I do that to mine all the time!! 

I'm off to read and then go to sleep myself can't get FF working :cry: 

I shall see you all tomorrow for chats and the last day of 2010 :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

My OH rubs is freezing icicle frankenfeet on me at night. :growlmad: 

*NEWBIE!!!!* Where are you??


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! How was everyones day??? Mine went well. My scan was great. My doctor said I am actually 6 weeks and 1 day lol so yay one day closer to meeting baby. You can't really make out the baby on the scan he or she is just a little dot but in 2 weeks I go back and he said ill be able to make out a baby then. Since I could not really see the baby I said well that dark circle there I would not have that showing if I wasn't pregnant and he goes no addie you would not have a baby in you if you were not pregnant LOLOL.:haha: Well excuse me I didn't know if we always had the sac there and then a baby just appeared in it when you were pregnant LOL. He likes to kid with me. He said it looks good so ill take his word lol I just saw a dot.


----------



## Mollykins

I'm glad your scan went well sweets. :hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Morning my lovelies! :hi:

How are we all today? :flower:

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday but I was a lazy bones...the story goes...

I went for a lay down with Dave at 8.30pm and the next thing I knew...

MIL - *knock knock on bedroom door*
Me - Yeah
MIL - Are u two alright in there?
Me - Yeah (thinking why is she waking us up so early)
Me - What time is it?
MIL - It's quarter to ONE!!!
Me - OH S*IIIIIIIT!!! :haha:

Ok ok so I must of needed it! :haha: :blush: 

This is pretty random but who was it who loved bread? Think I remember one of u saying u did?... Well....

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/eb0a6543.jpg

Fancy some bread? :haha:

This is what I was confronted with when I came in this morning to go to my locker! :dohh:

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> And by the way....that's not really that much to eat by 2pm....
> 
> i was thinking the same thing! i thought i was just being a greedy monster :haha:Click to expand...

me too! That wouldn't even be a light snack for me! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> My OH rubs is freezing icicle frankenfeet on me at night. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:Poor Molly!
> I warm my feet on DH, but the first time I ever did he got really grumpy with me and told me his ex did that and he hated it, and I got so cross with him comparing me to his ex just because I wanted to warm my feet on him!:growlmad: He doesn't dare complain now:happydance: He's not allowed to put his icicle frankenfeet on _me_ though!Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie great news for the scan:flower:

catch you later girls:flower: dinner for 11 to cook today.....:argh:

Got a BFN this morning...will be :drunk: this evening!


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

Addie...great news about your scan. Doc is right, it will be much clearer and amazing in a couple of weeks :cloud9: so something to look forward to meanwhile putting your mind at rest :thumbup:

Moomin....now that's a lotta bread! Hope you enjoyed your sleep catch up :sleep:

Holly...have a lovely day today...dinner for 11! You love a challenge eh? (Mind you, knowing you that's not a challenge!) BFN this am? Bah humbug! Enjoy your :drunk: :thumbup:

Molly...hope you feel less grouchy and bloated. I'm only noticeably bloated at night so I hope it's the same for you.:hugs:

Firstbaby...it's the last day of 2010!! Can you actually believe it? I can't :nope:

Newbie....did you vanish last night and send the tumbleweed in in your place? :shock:

Anyway...off to last day of work for 2010....hope you have a nice day..catch y'all later :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone! 

I had a thought because we all like it - apparently women's extremities are colder because the point at which, in temperature, our bodies prioritise our reproductive organs is lower than that for blokes! So I have a reason to give to my OH - I came to find that knowledge out one night when I was doing my usual 'please?' routine and THAT very fact was on QI...

ADDIE :happydance: for your scan sounds grand! So pleased for you and you must try and post pictures! 

Good luck with work/cooking/any other adventures you crazy turtles have planned for today! I need to try and fix my signature with my chart in it... I have to guess my temp this morning :growlmad: :growlmad: because I don't record it in the morning I just switch it off and write it down as it displays last temp for 2 secs when you next switch on and it was upside down this morning! it's either 36.20 or 36.02.. I'm going for 36.02 as that's closer to yesterday...


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turtles ! 

Day 3 done ..... Horrrayyyy ! I didn't even have to ask this morning !!! My temps are slightly mad this month but I think that was due to being poorly and taking them at different times .... Ho hum

So pleased for you addie x 

Holly enjoy your day !!! 

Hi all other turtles !!!! Last day of 2010 .... Thank goodness ... Bring on 2011


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Thanks Sarachka I have 2 new sparkleys now :cloud9:

yay, looks awesome!! :hugs:





addie25 said:


> Hi ladies! How was everyones day??? Mine went well. My scan was great. My doctor said I am actually 6 weeks and 1 day lol so yay one day closer to meeting baby. You can't really make out the baby on the scan he or she is just a little dot but in 2 weeks I go back and he said ill be able to make out a baby then. Since I could not really see the baby I said well that dark circle there I would not have that showing if I wasn't pregnant and he goes no addie you would not have a baby in you if you were not pregnant LOLOL.:haha: Well excuse me I didn't know if we always had the sac there and then a baby just appeared in it when you were pregnant LOL. He likes to kid with me. He said it looks good so ill take his word lol I just saw a dot.

HURRAH ADDIE, now hopefully you can relax a bit and really enjoy being pregnant. That is awesome news and the best possible way for 2011 to start. :happydance:

*Holly* wow 11 people! Good luck. What are you making?

My OH has been at work today and yesterday which is awesome bc he hasn't had any work for a lonnnggg time. I'll be making something nice for dinner and getting lots of fruit. Where he's from New Years is a bigger deal than Christmas, so he's requested some fruit, esp oranges. He doesn't ask for much lol. 

I have had such a lovely few days with my nephew. He was my bestest friend yesterday, wouldn't leave my side and when I moved out of his sight he'd call for me. He was calling me 'Nena' all day, he knows I'm not mummy or daddy so calls me nana lol. he's tooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## firstbaby25

Tell me about it Crunchie! I can't wait for a new year, but i'm usually not this superstitious! I think I have managed to get my chart in my home page and sort it out! It wouldn't let me do that last night at all saying I hadn't selected enough data... Anyway i'm gonna follow my own link now again and see what I see just to make sure! 

:hi: moomin. How is work today?


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie pleased your scan went well DF tginks he can make out our rasberrys hb thrugh my tummy bless and tapped the rhythm onmy leg as. He listened 

Poo for BFN Bethany but yay too a drinky with your folks you will need and deserve it after the huge task of cooking for 11 rather you than me !!

Sara yay for oh having some work what has he been doing? And so easily pleased with some fruit what a guy !

Hello jaynie,newbie, trin,moomin,ginge,mummyapril,kit
,Molly and anyone else I forgot and happy new yrs eve still on my phone btw so spelling naff


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone how are you all? I am absolutely shattered and feeling very pregnant :D booked all the antenatal stuff today and OH wants to go to the library to get some daddy books! :) started to get a bit of morning sickness esp at night :/ hope youre all well xx


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_lb0d9pTxmn1qcib48o1_400.gif


----------



## Sarachka

I'm watching One Born At Christmas and having a cry, feeling sorry for myself. OH asked again today if I was 100% sure it hadn't worked this month and I told him I'd done a test, and could feel Aunt Flo on her way. I am just having my monthly pity party and cry.


----------



## new mummy2010

I watched that with DS the other day Sara he was like wow!!



Your entitled to a pity party babe but your much better at a PMA party !! I'm making my resolution that all my fellow turtles get preggers quick smart , have you been to buy your fruit? Morrisons was manic just when me and DF went to shop the weekly shop!! Oh and I went to pharmacy as DS is sick today both ends urgh bless and saw a horrible leaflet with a big pregnant tummy and a cigerette stuck in the tummy button it made me feel sick I'm so proud of myself for giving up for me and mostly my beanie


----------



## Sarachka

Yep I got his oranges, and some pineapple, and some bucks fizz, juice, and I think I'm going to make some chicken breasts cooked in chicken stock, honey, lemon, garlic, roast potatoes and veg. 

I had to turn One Born off, just couldn't handle it today.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi ladies :hi:

Last day of 2010!! Another year gone by far too fast for me!

Sarachka, love the new yummy siggie. I think we are all allowed one pity party so let it out. AF has yet to arrive, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u dear. U and OH make a great couple, so suportive he is! U two will make great parents in 2011.

Holly my dear, stoopid test. I need to have a talk with it :trouble: At least u can ring in the New Year with a lovely :drunk:

Jaynie! U figured it out! Sorry I was missing in action yesterday, I was planning to help with that, but looks like u figured it out! Well done my dear :thumbup:

Addie, I missed u yesterday, glad the scan went well!

Molly, Kit :hugs: Sorry, I kinda fell off the face of the earth yesterday. I got home and went into a fury cleaning the place up for the party tomorrow. I am so tired today, but thankfully this will only be a half day for me

Mummy april, new mummy, crunchie, moomin hi!! :wave:

Happy (almost) New Year!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sounds yom yom yummy Sara can I come he he!!


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- That sounds like a marvelous sleep in! :thumbup: And wow... that's a lot of bread... :shock: Hope you had a great day at work sweets! :hugs:

Holly- It doesn't make a lot of sense (in a survival sense) but when I am cold, I just want to swaddle myself and warm up ALONE. Froze-toes are not helpful. :nope: I hope you have a great time today and that dinner is a hit! (Of course it will be though! :winkwink:) Sorry about your bfn, at least you wouldn't have to explain why you are not drinking .... ? 

Kit- I am no longer grumpy. Woo! :haha: And I'm not bloated but I... ache? It's a rather awkward feeling, I feel like it a sore muscle perhaps and I want to take a bath. :shrug: How was your last day at work for the year?

Good morning/afternoon Jaynie! :hi:

Crunchie- Congrats on not having to ask today. :haha: I really hope this is your cycle lovey. :hugs:

Sarachka- I am so glad you had so much fun with lil' Alexander. He is the cutest! And aren't you the sweetest for making this New Year so amazing for your OH. :hugs2:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Tell me about it Crunchie! I can't wait for a new year, but i'm usually not this superstitious! I think I have managed to get my chart in my home page and sort it out! It wouldn't let me do that last night at all saying I hadn't selected enough data... Anyway i'm gonna follow my own link now again and see what I see just to make sure!
> 
> :hi: moomin. How is work today?

I tried to add u as my friend on FF. Not sure what it does thou, :shrug: just bored :haha: 

Holly, Crunchie, u two are next :ninja:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon New Mummy, Mummy April, and Newbie! :wave:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey Moll! :hugs: So sorry i disappeared yesterday! It turned into a super busy day at work and at home. I am one tired turtle today! Thankfully I only have 2 hrs left.

How are u and little poppyseed feeling today??


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooo everyone! :wave:

Hooray!! :wohoo: I'm finished work for the rest of the year (sounds so impressive to say it like that!) I'm just home and OH tells me it took 3 engineers all morning and most of the afternoon to fix our ailing heating system. By the time I got home though, I felt warmth as soon as I walked through the front door. Thank goodness...last night was :cold:

So, I'm going to read the few pages of catch up..... :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Maybe something like this?

To my Husband-

You are the one that I care for
More and more each day
You are the one that I think of
In such a loving way

You're everything I love darling
You're all my dreams come true
And as time goes by
I fall in more love with you

I hope that this year is the best one yet- 

Happy Birthday My Love, 

Shannon


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey Moll! :hugs: So sorry i disappeared yesterday! It turned into a super busy day at work and at home. I am one tired turtle today! Thankfully I only have 2 hrs left.
> 
> How are u and little poppyseed feeling today??

It's quite all right lovey, I know how it goes. :hugs: We are doing all right... I feel more tired than usual this morning... :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm so glad your house it warm again! That's wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- Maybe something like this?
> 
> To my Husband-
> 
> You are the one that I care for
> More and more each day
> You are the one that I think of
> In such a loving way
> 
> You're everything I love darling
> You're all my dreams come true
> And as time goes by
> I fall in more love with you
> 
> I hope that this year is the best one yet-
> 
> Happy Birthday My Love,
> 
> Shannon

Aw!! :cry: that is so sweet! I actaully teared up reading that! :cry: Thank you Moll! that sounds perfect... What would I do without u? :hugs: Would u believe that I had forgotten all about writting him a note from the heart. **adding get a blank card to my To-Do list right now**


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hey Moll! :hugs: So sorry i disappeared yesterday! It turned into a super busy day at work and at home. I am one tired turtle today! Thankfully I only have 2 hrs left.
> 
> How are u and little poppyseed feeling today??
> 
> It's quite all right lovey, I know how it goes. :hugs: We are doing all right... I feel more tired than usual this morning... :sleep:Click to expand...

Good thing OH is off from work so u can get some rest. Are u guys doing anything special tonight? It will be a quiet one for me


----------



## TrinityMom

:fool::drunk::fool:HAPPY (NEARLY) NEW YEAR TURTLES!!!!:fool::drunk::fool:
:dust: love :dust: ttc luck :dust: 
:dust:and brightest blessings to all of you :dust:​


We're having a veggie braai on our verandah (it's pouring), just dh and the boys and I and I'll hopefully stay awake til new year!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Moomin- That sounds like a marvelous sleep in! :thumbup: And wow... that's a lot of bread... :shock: Hope you had a great day at work sweets! :hugs:
> 
> Holly- It doesn't make a lot of sense (in a survival sense) but when I am cold, I just want to swaddle myself and warm up ALONE. Froze-toes are not helpful. :nope: I hope you have a great time today and that dinner is a hit! (Of course it will be though! :winkwink:) Sorry about your bfn, at least you wouldn't have to explain why you are not drinking .... ?
> 
> Kit- I am no longer grumpy. Woo! :haha: And I'm not bloated but I... ache? It's a rather awkward feeling, I feel like it a sore muscle perhaps and I want to take a bath. :shrug: How was your last day at work for the year?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon Jaynie! :hi:
> 
> Crunchie- Congrats on not having to ask today. :haha: I really hope this is your cycle lovey. :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka- I am so glad you had so much fun with lil' Alexander. He is the cutest! And aren't you the sweetest for making this New Year so amazing for your OH. :hugs2:

Is it your belly that aches or just generally? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Trinity :wave:

Hope you have a very happy New Year and 2011 has everything you ever wanted in it :hugs::kiss: (especially a little pink bundle of joy :cloud9:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> :fool::drunk::fool:HAPPY (NEARLY) NEW YEAR TURTLES!!!!:fool::drunk::fool:
> :dust: love :dust: ttc luck :dust:
> :dust:and brightest blessings to all of you :dust:​
> 
> 
> We're having a veggie braai on our verandah (it's pouring), just dh and the boys and I and I'll hopefully stay awake til new year!

Happy (almost) New Year to you Trini! May 2011 be the year that all the desires of your heart come true! :hugs:

How many hours do u have left in 2010?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Helloooooo everyone! :wave:
> 
> Hooray!! :wohoo: I'm finished work for the rest of the year (sounds so impressive to say it like that!) I'm just home and OH tells me it took 3 engineers all morning and most of the afternoon to fix our ailing heating system. By the time I got home though, I felt warmth as soon as I walked through the front door. Thank goodness...last night was :cold:
> 
> So, I'm going to read the few pages of catch up..... :thumbup:

Hi Kit! :hi:

glad your heat is back on!! I'm guess it's still pretty cold in your neck of the woods. How many hours are left in 2010 for u?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- Maybe something like this?
> 
> To my Husband-
> 
> You are the one that I care for
> More and more each day
> You are the one that I think of
> In such a loving way
> 
> You're everything I love darling
> You're all my dreams come true
> And as time goes by
> I fall in more love with you
> 
> I hope that this year is the best one yet-
> 
> Happy Birthday My Love,
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Aw!! :cry: that is so sweet! I actaully teared up reading that! :cry: Thank you Moll! that sounds perfect... What would I do without u? :hugs: Would u believe that I had forgotten all about writting him a note from the heart. **adding get a blank card to my To-Do list right now**Click to expand...

Make it even easier on yourself and type that up is super interesting (yet still legible) font and then print it out and paste it into the blank card... sign your name in ink for added personal touch and you are finished. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :fool::drunk::fool:HAPPY (NEARLY) NEW YEAR TURTLES!!!!:fool::drunk::fool:
> :dust: love :dust: ttc luck :dust:
> :dust:and brightest blessings to all of you :dust:​
> 
> 
> We're having a veggie braai on our verandah (it's pouring), just dh and the boys and I and I'll hopefully stay awake til new year!
> 
> Happy (almost) New Year to you Trini! May 2011 be the year that all the desires of your heart come true! :hugs:
> 
> How many hours do u have left in 2010?Click to expand...

Just over 5 hrs 20 min...and counting


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Moomin- That sounds like a marvelous sleep in! :thumbup: And wow... that's a lot of bread... :shock: Hope you had a great day at work sweets! :hugs:
> 
> Holly- It doesn't make a lot of sense (in a survival sense) but when I am cold, I just want to swaddle myself and warm up ALONE. Froze-toes are not helpful. :nope: I hope you have a great time today and that dinner is a hit! (Of course it will be though! :winkwink:) Sorry about your bfn, at least you wouldn't have to explain why you are not drinking .... ?
> 
> Kit- I am no longer grumpy. Woo! :haha: And I'm not bloated but I... ache? It's a rather awkward feeling, I feel like it a sore muscle perhaps and I want to take a bath. :shrug: How was your last day at work for the year?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon Jaynie! :hi:
> 
> Crunchie- Congrats on not having to ask today. :haha: I really hope this is your cycle lovey. :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka- I am so glad you had so much fun with lil' Alexander. He is the cutest! And aren't you the sweetest for making this New Year so amazing for your OH. :hugs2:
> 
> Is it your belly that aches or just generally? :shrug:Click to expand...

It's my uterus... it's odd. Perhaps it feels sore from being all crampy and such for so long. :shrug: It really does feel like a sore muscle does... all achy and sore. And my hips are hurting as well... :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- We are not doing anything for New Years I don't think... I don't see keeping the girls up til midnight. :haha: If I can stay awake we will probably just watch the ball drop on the television. 

Happy New Year Trin and Family! :wave: :hugs2:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooo everyone! :wave:
> 
> Hooray!! :wohoo: I'm finished work for the rest of the year (sounds so impressive to say it like that!) I'm just home and OH tells me it took 3 engineers all morning and most of the afternoon to fix our ailing heating system. By the time I got home though, I felt warmth as soon as I walked through the front door. Thank goodness...last night was :cold:
> 
> So, I'm going to read the few pages of catch up..... :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Kit! :hi:
> 
> glad your heat is back on!! I'm guess it's still pretty cold in your neck of the woods. How many hours are left in 2010 for u?Click to expand...

Hi Newbie :hi:

We have a little under 7 1/2 hours of 2010 left now. How long for you?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....I think your achey uterus and hips will just be the stretching of your body. Hope it's not too uncomfortable :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I have 15 hours and 15 minutes left... that means Newbie has 13 hours and 15 minute left. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :fool::drunk::fool:HAPPY (NEARLY) NEW YEAR TURTLES!!!!:fool::drunk::fool:
> :dust: love :dust: ttc luck :dust:
> :dust:and brightest blessings to all of you :dust:​
> 
> 
> We're having a veggie braai on our verandah (it's pouring), just dh and the boys and I and I'll hopefully stay awake til new year!
> 
> Happy (almost) New Year to you Trini! May 2011 be the year that all the desires of your heart come true! :hugs:
> 
> How many hours do u have left in 2010?Click to expand...
> 
> Just over 5 hrs 20 min...and countingClick to expand...

U are 8 hours ahead of me!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooo everyone! :wave:
> 
> Hooray!! :wohoo: I'm finished work for the rest of the year (sounds so impressive to say it like that!) I'm just home and OH tells me it took 3 engineers all morning and most of the afternoon to fix our ailing heating system. By the time I got home though, I felt warmth as soon as I walked through the front door. Thank goodness...last night was :cold:
> 
> So, I'm going to read the few pages of catch up..... :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Kit! :hi:
> 
> glad your heat is back on!! I'm guess it's still pretty cold in your neck of the woods. How many hours are left in 2010 for u?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Newbie :hi:
> 
> We have a little under 7 1/2 hours of 2010 left now. How long for you?:shrug:Click to expand...

it's just 10:46 here! I will be the last, next to Molly, to usher in 2011.


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, so this is a question for everyone....feel free to ignore if you just can't be bothered answering but...

How was 2010 for you? Will you think back to 2010 with happiness, sadness or complete indifference?

For me it's been a mixed bag. There are many parts I'd love to re-live and some I can't wait to be rid of. Overall though, it tips the scales on the side of happiness and positivity. 

2010 will therefore get a :thumbup: from me!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :fool::drunk::fool:HAPPY (NEARLY) NEW YEAR TURTLES!!!!:fool::drunk::fool:
> :dust: love :dust: ttc luck :dust:
> :dust:and brightest blessings to all of you :dust:​
> 
> 
> We're having a veggie braai on our verandah (it's pouring), just dh and the boys and I and I'll hopefully stay awake til new year!
> 
> Happy (almost) New Year to you Trini! May 2011 be the year that all the desires of your heart come true! :hugs:
> 
> How many hours do u have left in 2010?Click to expand...
> 
> Just over 5 hrs 20 min...and countingClick to expand...
> 
> U are 8 hours ahead of me!Click to expand...

That makes her 10 hours ahead of me... Wait... You girls in the UK are 9 hours ahead of me... so that means you are only an hour off each other... Huh... I think I should have put that together earlier. :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Everyone! :hi: I'm baaaack! :thumbup:

Jaynie - Yeah work was fine thanks hun! Very busy tho! I can't believe how much food people need so close after Christmas! :haha:

Molly - My day was good thanks hun! :hugs: And yes it certainly was alot of bread! :haha:

_Ok my lovelies I need your eyes and advice on an OPK I did this afternoon... 

I had a positive on the 29th and I've been having very strong O pains today so decided to do another OPK and see what I got...(plus I usually O exactly on CD 17 and the 29th would of been CD 16, I know it's only a day but it's never been different before.. Well not that I can remember !)... Ok so this is what I got...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/4378e4fb.jpg

I think it's still pos... What do u think? 

If it is pos then is it possible to have a pos and then another pos a couple of days after, and to only release the egg on the 2nd pos OPK?! If that makes any sense?  

Xxx_


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Everyone! :hi: I'm baaaack! :thumbup:
> 
> Jaynie - Yeah work was fine thanks hun! Very busy tho! I can't believe how much food people need so close after Christmas! :haha:
> 
> Molly - My day was good thanks hun! :hugs: And yes it certainly was alot of bread! :haha:
> 
> _Ok my lovelies I need your eyes and advice on an OPK I did this afternoon...
> 
> I had a positive on the 29th and I've been having very strong O pains today so decided to do another OPK and see what I got...(plus I usually O exactly on CD 17 and the 29th would of been CD 16, I know it's only a day but it's never been different before.. Well not that I can remember !)... Ok so this is what I got...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/4378e4fb.jpg
> 
> I think it's still pos... What do u think?
> 
> If it is pos then is it possible to have a pos and then another pos a couple of days after, and to only release the egg on the 2nd pos OPK?! If that makes any sense?
> 
> Xxx_

Oooo, hello Moomin :wave:

Definitely positive!! :thumbup: Maybe your OPK on the 29th picked up that you were about to O but you have only actually O'd now? As long as you do as much :sex: as poss around now, you've covered all bases :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so this is a question for everyone....feel free to ignore if you just can't be bothered answering but...
> 
> How was 2010 for you? Will you think back to 2010 with happiness, sadness or complete indifference?
> 
> For me it's been a mixed bag. There are many parts I'd love to re-live and some I can't wait to be rid of. Overall though, it tips the scales on the side of happiness and positivity.
> 
> 2010 will therefore get a :thumbup: from me!

2010... like any other year, it is fraught with many memories, good and bad... and like any other year, I am glad to it go with the knowledge that the upcoming year will be the one that I continue to learn and grow and experience life the way I should.


----------



## Mollykins

Oooh Moomin- I know it's super hopeful but maybe you O'd twice! Wouldn't that be fab! :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so this is a question for everyone....feel free to ignore if you just can't be bothered answering but...
> 
> How was 2010 for you? Will you think back to 2010 with happiness, sadness or complete indifference?
> 
> For me it's been a mixed bag. There are many parts I'd love to re-live and some I can't wait to be rid of. Overall though, it tips the scales on the side of happiness and positivity.
> 
> 2010 will therefore get a :thumbup: from me!

hey kit kat .... I cannot wait to see the back of this year !!! 2010 has been the most upsetting.....

BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT....in some aspects I am happier than I have ever been....

I just hope 2011 will be better for me xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Everyone! :hi: I'm baaaack! :thumbup:
> 
> Jaynie - Yeah work was fine thanks hun! Very busy tho! I can't believe how much food people need so close after Christmas! :haha:
> 
> Molly - My day was good thanks hun! :hugs: And yes it certainly was alot of bread! :haha:
> 
> _Ok my lovelies I need your eyes and advice on an OPK I did this afternoon...
> 
> I had a positive on the 29th and I've been having very strong O pains today so decided to do another OPK and see what I got...(plus I usually O exactly on CD 17 and the 29th would of been CD 16, I know it's only a day but it's never been different before.. Well not that I can remember !)... Ok so this is what I got...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/4378e4fb.jpg
> 
> I think it's still pos... What do u think?
> 
> If it is pos then is it possible to have a pos and then another pos a couple of days after, and to only release the egg on the 2nd pos OPK?! If that makes any sense?
> 
> Xxx_



canx the new years plans........get DTN !!!!! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

2010 has been good for me ... Hope 2011 will be even better!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is a question for everyone....feel free to ignore if you just can't be bothered answering but...
> 
> How was 2010 for you? Will you think back to 2010 with happiness, sadness or complete indifference?
> 
> For me it's been a mixed bag. There are many parts I'd love to re-live and some I can't wait to be rid of. Overall though, it tips the scales on the side of happiness and positivity.
> 
> 2010 will therefore get a :thumbup: from me!
> 
> hey kit kat .... I cannot wait to see the back of this year !!! 2010 has been the most upsetting.....
> 
> BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT....in some aspects I am happier than I have ever been....
> 
> I just hope 2011 will be better for me xxxxxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Crunchie my lovely :hi: :flower:

I'm glad for you that the year is nearly done then....onwards and upwards in 2011 :flower::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> 2010 has been good for me ... Hope 2011 will be even better!!

Hope so too doll :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is a question for everyone....feel free to ignore if you just can't be bothered answering but...
> 
> How was 2010 for you? Will you think back to 2010 with happiness, sadness or complete indifference?
> 
> For me it's been a mixed bag. There are many parts I'd love to re-live and some I can't wait to be rid of. Overall though, it tips the scales on the side of happiness and positivity.
> 
> 2010 will therefore get a :thumbup: from me!
> 
> hey kit kat .... I cannot wait to see the back of this year !!! 2010 has been the most upsetting.....
> 
> BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT....in some aspects I am happier than I have ever been....
> 
> I just hope 2011 will be better for me xxxxxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Crunchie my lovely :hi: :flower:
> 
> I'm glad for you that the year is nearly done then....onwards and upwards in 2011 :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

hi :hi: i think 2011 is going to be a good one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so this is a question for everyone....feel free to ignore if you just can't be bothered answering but...
> 
> How was 2010 for you? Will you think back to 2010 with happiness, sadness or complete indifference?
> 
> For me it's been a mixed bag. There are many parts I'd love to re-live and some I can't wait to be rid of. Overall though, it tips the scales on the side of happiness and positivity.
> 
> 2010 will therefore get a :thumbup: from me!

Hate to be a party pooper but this year was incredibly sad for me. My mom's only brother, and closest sister died within 5 months of each other. :cry: i loved my uncle, but my aunt was like a 2nd mom to me and they both died rather suddenly, so it's been really difficult to deal with especially over the holidays. But we did purchase our 1st home together this year so there was a bright spot in the year, and we started our TTC journey this year too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY NEW SOON YEAR EVERYONE!

Our guests are arriving in an hour and a half, I have LO dinner bath and dinner to do and then to glamourise myself:happydance:

Haven't had a chance to catch up but hoping you're all fine and ready to tackle 2011

Caught a glimpse of your opk Moomin, go girl, go!!!:thumbup:

And Kit, I have to say that 2010 has been the BEST YEAR OF MY LIFE, so far at least! For me 2010 began on the 3rd of January, grunting and straining to extract my gorgeous daughter, and the year has been just full of joy thanks to my perfect monkey:hugs: But by golly has it gone by quickly! 

Wishing you all the most fantastic joy my Turtles, TTCing or Preggars:flower: And thankyou for being such lovely virtual chums:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is a question for everyone....feel free to ignore if you just can't be bothered answering but...
> 
> How was 2010 for you? Will you think back to 2010 with happiness, sadness or complete indifference?
> 
> For me it's been a mixed bag. There are many parts I'd love to re-live and some I can't wait to be rid of. Overall though, it tips the scales on the side of happiness and positivity.
> 
> 2010 will therefore get a :thumbup: from me!
> 
> hey kit kat .... I cannot wait to see the back of this year !!! 2010 has been the most upsetting.....
> 
> BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT....in some aspects I am happier than I have ever been....
> 
> I just hope 2011 will be better for me xxxxxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Crunchie my lovely :hi: :flower:
> 
> I'm glad for you that the year is nearly done then....onwards and upwards in 2011 :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hi :hi: i think 2011 is going to be a good one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

That's decided then Crunchie...2011 SHALL be a good one...we have declared it so! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is a question for everyone....feel free to ignore if you just can't be bothered answering but...
> 
> How was 2010 for you? Will you think back to 2010 with happiness, sadness or complete indifference?
> 
> For me it's been a mixed bag. There are many parts I'd love to re-live and some I can't wait to be rid of. Overall though, it tips the scales on the side of happiness and positivity.
> 
> 2010 will therefore get a :thumbup: from me!
> 
> Hate to be a party pooper but this year was incredibly sad for me. My mom's only brother, and closest sister died within 5 months of each other. :cry: i loved my uncle, but my aunt was like a 2nd mom to me and they both died rather suddenly, so it's been really difficult to deal with especially over the holidays. But we did purchase our 1st home together this year so there was a bright spot in the year, and we started our TTC journey this year too!Click to expand...

Ahhh Newbie :hugs:

You're not party pooping at all! Some years are better left behind us for sure. So sorry for all you lost this year...but very soon you're going to have a massive GAIN!! :baby: 2011 has been declared a great year for you too my sweet :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Big :hugs: Newbie- Next year WILL BE BETTER!! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

You can make a cow walk up stairs but not down.


----------



## kit_cat

Yay for Molly's factoids! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

If you had lived in Mesopotamia and Babylon 4,000 years ago (c. 2000 B.C.), you probably would have celebrated the new year in mid-March, at the time of the Vernal (Spring) Equinox. If, however, you were an Egyptian, your new year began with the Autumnal Equinox and the flooding of the Nile. If you were Greek, the Winter Solstice began your new year celebrations.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Julius Caesar was the first to set January 1st as the New Year. :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh and Julius Caesar was the first to set January 1st as the New Year. :smug:

Hmm, well yeah it kind of makes sense doesn't it? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Do you recommend any pre-natals? I know you are in the UK but... maybe... ? I could always wait until my dr. appt. but that's not until the 21st. :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone!

I'm feeling the love for New Years eve today having had a lovely chilled out day reading my book and JUST getting ready!

Kit - in response to your question I have had some good times - on holiday and nights out with my friends BUT overall I will be glad to see the back of it, I welcomed 2010 in with being made redundant (on the 4th January) and it didn't get much better! We get the house on the 15th and i'm hoping for a better start to this year! INDEED

Happy New Year crazy virtual Turtle friends! 

:happydance::dust::kiss::hugs::thumbup::yipee::wohoo::dust::hug::rofl::friends::juggle::fool: For you all in New Year 

Molly I think you are fine I think it might be all the stretching naturally with all that's happened in your ttc journey you may be over observant of this pregnancy where you wouldn't before??


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Do you recommend any pre-natals? I know you are in the UK but... maybe... ? I could always wait until my dr. appt. but that's not until the 21st. :wacko:

Well I've been taking Sanatogen "mummy to be" prenatals. I checked with the doc and he gave me the :thumbup: They don't taste too awful or repeat on me which is good. Also, not sure if it's pregnancy or supplements that have put my hair and nails in really good shape? Maybe a little of both :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- Do you recommend any pre-natals? I know you are in the UK but... maybe... ? I could always wait until my dr. appt. but that's not until the 21st. :wacko:
> 
> Well I've been taking Sanatogen "mummy to be" prenatals. I checked with the doc and he gave me the :thumbup: They don't taste too awful or repeat on me which is good. Also, not sure if it's pregnancy or supplements that have put my hair and nails in really good shape? Maybe a little of both :shrug:Click to expand...

I take those too and I've noticed the same about my nails.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Firstbaby :wave:

No, I agree...redundancy is not a good way to start any year :nope: This January can only be fabulous by comparison!! :thumbup: I wish you a FAB 2011 in your new home my sweet :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Kitteh! When is your next scan? Will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## Sarachka

2010 is the year that I got together with OH so it's changed my life. 2011 promises to be a big one with babies and weddings to aim for.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kitteh! When is your next scan? Will you be finding out the gender?

:wave: lovely

My next scan is the 16th February. OH is dead set on finding out what is it but me..not so much :shrug: I think though that if he still feels the same come February, then we will find out. I think it's something I can let him have a bit of control over...it will keep him involved maybe?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kitteh! When is your next scan? Will you be finding out the gender?
> 
> :wave: lovely
> 
> My next scan is the 16th February. OH is dead set on finding out what is it but me..not so much :shrug: I think though that if he still feels the same come February, then we will find out. I think it's something I can let him have a bit of control over...it will keep him involved maybe?Click to expand...


Yes good idea. It will also allow me to make you a GIRL or BOY graphic :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> 2010 is the year that I got together with OH so it's changed my life. 2011 promises to be a big one with babies and weddings to aim for.

Yes indeedy...obviously the babies theme is a common one on here, but so is the wedding one too! There's you, Holly and Ginge all making wedding plans! Anyone else? It's really exciting...have you made any firm plans for it yet?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kitteh! When is your next scan? Will you be finding out the gender?
> 
> :wave: lovely
> 
> My next scan is the 16th February. OH is dead set on finding out what is it but me..not so much :shrug: I think though that if he still feels the same come February, then we will find out. I think it's something I can let him have a bit of control over...it will keep him involved maybe?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes good idea. It will also allow me to make you a GIRL or BOY graphic :)Click to expand...

Ah, excellent plan! In fact how about a new kitty graphic till February? I know you're building your portfolio...so how about a "little Kitty on the way" graphic or something better if you have some inspiration? No rush at all, whenever you can be bothered :)


----------



## Sarachka

My OH doesn't do firm plans so we actually may never get married lol


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: Well, will he go along with your firm plans? :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Ah, excellent plan! In fact how about a new kitty graphic till February? I know you're building your portfolio...so how about a "little Kitty on the way" graphic or something better if you have some inspiration? No rush at all, whenever you can be bothered :)

Ooh yes I'd love to. Kittehs are my favourite things!!


----------



## Mollykins

I think I should probably take a nap if I want to stay up to watch the ball drop. ... hmm.... soup first though I think... :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

right murtle turtles wurtles 

Im off out....dont want to ! feel tired have a headache and my boobies are killing......so hopefully can come home at 12.05 lol 

have a fab new years xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka? Maybe... perhaps... if you want to.... :blush:... you could make me a cutsie little siggy when/if the ultrasound comes back that the baby is in the proper place?? Please? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> right murtle turtles wurtles
> 
> Im off out....dont want to ! feel tired have a headache and my boobies are killing......so hopefully can come home at 12.05 lol
> 
> have a fab new years xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Feel better Crunchie my dear! :hugs: Catch up with you next year. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> right murtle turtles wurtles
> 
> Im off out....dont want to ! feel tired have a headache and my boobies are killing......so hopefully can come home at 12.05 lol
> 
> have a fab new years xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope it's not too much of a drag with you feeling rubbish.

Catch ya later lovely turtle...see you in 2011 :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....yes, get a little sleep in or else you'll not last the pace m'love :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cheers my dears!

May you have plenty of sperm bursting forth during your fertile periods in 2011!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/bonne-annee-20060614.gif

I'm all ready for my guests, looking like a red tart with my red suede boots and red mini skirt and cheap but festive red sequined top. Hope they're late so I can stay on BnB, I'm sure I'd be quite happy to pass new year's eve with a bottle of champagne and BnB, HOW NERDY IS THAT!!!!!!???????????!!!!!!!!!!


Wow my mum's just come down, looking very beautiful mummy.:thumbup: It's sooooooo lovely to have my parents here, sorry if I've neglected you (and will for another week or so, but it's only the :witch: week so no matter!) but they need lots of love and attention and looking after and FOOD! 

My mum got me a perfume as a pressie, Paul Smith 'Rose', (I smell yummy tonight) and a fab hardback book called 'Animal Life'- it's a complete wealth of info about all animals- a DK one, they're always good. I'm going to read about bats first in honour of Sir Godric:cry: And I got loads more stuff- but I'm worried my guests will arrive if I start.....

Sis got me a lovely Burt's Bees beauty kit in a great tin, a Cath Kidston address book and pretty pen:cloud9:

Bro got me the best thing- a 180 pack of PG tips WITH FREE MONKEY! You know the PG tips knitted monkey? :happydance:OMG I love the English for that- the French would never have tea-bags 'with free monkey' on the supermarket shelves:nope:

Oooops guests arrive bye bye my lovelies XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mollykins

That all sounds so fab Miss Bethany. :hugs: You are bringing in the New Year just right! :thumbup: 

Kit- OH and I just planned for a park trip with the girls before my nap... his argument? I will sleep better. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> That all sounds so fab Miss Bethany. :hugs: You are bringing in the New Year just right! :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- OH and I just planned for a park trip with the girls before my nap... his argument? I will sleep better. :haha:

Well he can't say you didn't warn him if you end up sleep walking in the park!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> That all sounds so fab Miss Bethany. :hugs: You are bringing in the New Year just right! :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- OH and I just planned for a park trip with the girls before my nap... his argument? I will sleep better. :haha:
> 
> Well he can't say you didn't warn him if you end up sleep walking in the park!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: It's true! I've just finished with my soup and am feeling rather drowsy... :sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

It's 8pm and OH is flaking - there's no way he's making it to midnight. 

So I will say this now:
HAPPY NEW YEAR TURTLES!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's to spermination all rou d for every one of us in 2011!


----------



## firstbaby25

I really am glad I found this turtle thread ladies... It's up there with really good things I did this year...

Happy new year sarachka, I really do wish you all the very best for 2011 an plenty of :dust:

holly -happy new year to you and yours may the new year bring your family everything it need including a new :baby: enjoy your guests!

I'm just at my sisters who is staying in alone so far, so we're hanging off on going to my friends so we can keep her company 

I find new years is always a nostalgic reflective time especially in company we can't resist discussing the highs and lows of 2010...


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka....Happy New Year to you too.....look forward to chatting in 2011 :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Nap was wonderful... but I am FREEZING! :cold: It's getting close for you UK girls... are you ready for 2011?? :hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Happy New Year to all my FAB Turtles!!! :friends:

U are all the most wonderful girlies and i'm so glad i can share anything with u all! :thumbup:

Thank u all for being such fab-u-lous pals and i don't know what i'd do without the advice, support and line eyes :haha: u have given/will continue to give me throughout Dave and my TTC journey!:flower:

So this colourful post is wishing each and every one of my lovely :friends: an absolutely fab-u-lous 2011 and may the coming year be filled with :baby:'s for those Preggy Turtles and a million buckets full of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for those of us Turtles that are TTC/on a break!
And of course we *will* all get our :bfp:'s this year!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I look forward to being bump buddies with u all at some point!:winkwink::thumbup:

Speak to u all *NEXT YEAR!!!*:winkwink::thumbup::haha:

Love to u all my :friends:! Enjoy whatever u are doing tonight!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww MOOOOOMMIIINNN! :hugs: You are such a doll! I wish all the best for you this coming year my lovely turtle friend! I can't wait until you get that blazing :bfp: :dance: It's going to be more than lovely! I hope you and Dave have a great rest of your night lovey. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

12 MINUTES TO GO! happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Nap was wonderful... but I am FREEZING! :cold: It's getting close for you UK girls... are you ready for 2011?? :hugs:

Yes Molly there is about 1 hour 10 mins to go for me!!! Don't think i'll stay up for it tho as i am so :sleep:! But i am soooo ready for 2011!!!

Bring it oooooon BABY!!! ooh look "baby!!!" :haha:

How are u and the poppyseed my dear? :hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> 12 MINUTES TO GO! happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:!!!! 

:hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY NEW YEAR MY TURTLES!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-hawaii-vahine-583.gif
I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Aww MOOOOOMMIIINNN! :hugs: You are such a doll! I wish all the best for you this coming year my lovely turtle friend! I can't wait until you get that blazing :bfp: :dance: It's going to be more than lovely! I hope you and Dave have a great rest of your night lovey. :hugs:

Awww thank u Molly! :hugs: I can't wait to see your first scan of beanie! :thumbup::cloud9:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR MY TURTLES!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-hawaii-vahine-583.gif
> I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

And to u my lovely! :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Jaynie!!! I see u lurking! :haha:

Happy New Year my lovely! :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy new year holly :happydance: 

:hi: moomin I'm here at a party :wohoo: very loved up...


----------



## MoominMumma

firstbaby25 said:


> Happy new year holly :happydance:
> 
> :hi: moomin I'm here at a party :wohoo: very loved up...

Awwww hun thats lovely! :hugs:!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Nap was wonderful... but I am FREEZING! :cold: It's getting close for you UK girls... are you ready for 2011?? :hugs:
> 
> Yes Molly there is about 1 hour 10 mins to go for me!!! Don't think i'll stay up for it tho as i am so :sleep:! But i am soooo ready for 2011!!!
> 
> Bring it oooooon BABY!!! ooh look "baby!!!" :haha:
> 
> How are u and the poppyseed my dear? :hugs:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Doing well, thank you! :hugs: Very tired and I love soup. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR MY TURTLES!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-hawaii-vahine-583.gif
> I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Happy New Year Bethany!! (By the way, I just thought I'd let you know...I heard that this year, all you turtles are getting your bfp's!!):happydance:

:hugs: Have a great rest of your night and hug your family! Much love to you Miss! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Happy New Year to all the lovely turtles :kiss: You all keep me sane and I am very glad to know you all! 

I look forward to a new year and more TTC talk, 2WW obsessing, line scrutinising, "lab" reports, cm discussion and more general "no boundaries" topics up for lively debate....my evenings are hilarious thanks to you all! :winkwink:

Love to you all :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

49 minutes to go till 2011!!! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy New Year to you too Kit. :hugs: You are my oldest turtle friend. :flower: (If I was Holly, you'd think I was making a crack at your age, but not I!) :winkwink: You are amazing... can't wait to see the first pic of your first LO all bundled and sweet. How do you girls say?... Bless? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks Molly...you are nothing less than a little diamond my lovely turtle friend :friends:...and I can't wait till YOU are holding YOUR bundle of joy...noone deserves it more lovely :hugs::kiss:

Oh, and I don't mind being your "oldest" turtle friend in any way you like :winkwink:

26 Minutes to go till 2011!! :shock:


----------



## addie25

:hi: ladies! Happy New Years!!!! We are about to have people over but just wanted to stop in and say a quick hello. New Years is not my favorite holiday and I am so tired I will not make it till 12am but my dh invited people over and I do not want to be one of those pregnant people that do nothing once they are pregnant. Hopefully they understand if I fall asleep. I cooked them a beautiful dinner and my DH has set up some really yummy deserts and snacks so they will be entertained even if I am on the couch :sleep: at some point tonight. What are you all doing?


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I am sure they would understand! Have a great New Year sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy new year to all you turtles its 2 am and I've just caught up so night as I have a dinner to cook in 5 hours !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Night Ginge! Hope you had a fab time ringing in the New Year. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Seven minutes 'til New Year and my mean OH would not let me go to sleep without watching the ball drop. I am so so so so very tired. :sleep: Six more minutes and I can sleep! Oh :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

HAPPY NEW YEAR TURTLE LOVES!!! I know I'm the last turtle to join in on the joys of 2011 but... there you have it. I love you all. You are so amazing... :hugs: :flower:


----------



## emandi

happy new year my lovely turtle friends.

LOVE YOU ALL :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So, here they are;

1) Eat 5 fruit and veg each day
2) Drink very little or no alcohol
3) Practise my piano at least 30mins each day
4) Keep my studio and my side of the bedroom tidy
5) Finish projects before starting new ones
6) Run at least once a week
7) Do at least one exercise bike session a week
8) Paint/write/illustrate for at least 2 hours each day
9) Spend less money
10) Build a puppet theatre

And yours?:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello for 2011 darlings!!

Well Holly that's quite the list. Here are mine

1) lose some weight! Every two weeks before ovulation I'm going to diet, and every tww I'll eat healthily and sensibly
2) drink more water and less coffee
3) try and do a pilates video twice a week
4) keep the kitchen tidier
5) be much more active in my orphan work than I was in 2010. Get this clothing sent off to Ukraine and Russia asap.


----------



## mummyApril

Happy New year everyone heres to the best year for all of you :D lots of baby dust and sticky beans xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy new year everyone:flower:I will write more later, rather hungover:blush: DH and I are going for a purifying run together- the first time we've run together since pre-baby days!! (My mum and dad are looking after LO) I will not be on top form methinks:nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit_Cat, how are these? 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten2.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten2.gif


----------



## Sarachka

I bought some pre-seed online last night. Might as well give it a go for cycle #4. You insert it with a syringe before sex and it mimics EWCM (which I don't get), and it helps sperm motility (which I suspect OH struggles with). So fingers crossed it will help us. 4 is my lucky number!

Still no AF but she's due today, OH asked this morning how many days late I am, and then asked me to explain ovulation, fertilization, implantation etc.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: turtles! Hope you all had such a lovely new years though I am with Addie it's definitely not my favourite holiday but we did something because if I get offered I like to celebrate in a superstitious way you know like, I might curse the coming year if I don't celebrate! I ended up back at my sisters and throwing up and everything - the drinking bug caught me and i'm suffering now turtles! Apparently I threw up in a bucket in my sisters room too... URGH...

So new years resolutions:
1 - NEVER drink again (obviously)
2 - quit smoking properly - I quit and then started again but I don't smoke much compared to what I used to but I don't like it and I want rid
3 - eat far far healthier
4 - make a baby
5 - try something new (I always have this one) last year I taught myself to paint and draw kind of (only I like my art!!)

I have to muster up the courage now to get dressed and move and i've been being sick all morning - eurgh... I've even got the shakes...

Sarachka your OH is being lovely at the minute I think!! I force info about the whole process on to my OH!! Good luck with the pre seed - I don't get much ewcm and like you will be purchasing a :sperm: healthy lube on my 4th cycle ttc...


----------



## Sarachka

Oh noes jaynie. I hope you start feeling a bit better asap. I have a smasher of a headache but I didn't drink last night. Gonna take some codeine and spend the afternoon as a zombie me thinks. OH is indeed being a darling but what I really wish he'd do is stop doing things that are bad for his sperm!


----------



## addie25

Morning Turtles!!! :hi:

Sara: I am with you on doing things that are bad for your sperm. I told my husband to stop drinking coffee, energy drinks, and putting the computer on his lap. I asked him to not take hot hot showers or go in the hot tub. I thought he was doing all this and then when I got pregnant he said well we still got pregnant even tho I did all the things you said were bad for sperm.:dohh::shrug:

So ladies for some reason I got up at 830 and went to bed at 1:30 I hope I can stay awake during the day. My parents are having a little party today with family. 

Here are mine:

2. Do not get influenced by parents or in-laws on baby names.
3.Learn ways to relax myself when my job gets very stressful. 
4. Take more time to play piano.
5. Continue to donate to charity.
6. Find a new literary agent.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ugh I am soo full and sooo tired I've just managed to sit down after cooking the new years meal and eating it I think I might have a nap now and my only resolution is lose some weight hope all you turtles have a great day !


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning sweetums :coffee:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I bought some pre-seed online last night. Might as well give it a go for cycle #4. You insert it with a syringe before sex and it mimics EWCM (which I don't get), and it helps sperm motility (which I suspect OH struggles with). So fingers crossed it will help us. 4 is my lucky number!
> 
> Still no AF but she's due today, OH asked this morning how many days late I am, and then asked me to explain ovulation, fertilization, implantation etc.

That is so sweet. Wait... how odd am I to think that an OH being interested in ovulation, fertilization, etc is sweet?? :haha: My OH stayed out of it too for the most part... he would randomly ask me about things like that and I thought it was sweet then too. Last night I told my OH how much the baby grows from week 6 to week 7 and from week 7 to week 8. His face looked like :shock: :rofl: It was classic. 

I'm so hopeful for you two this next cycle Sarachka, you don't even know. :hugs: I've heard so many good things about pre-seed too. It was one of the things I was going to try after my break. That and everything else under the sun and moon. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit_Cat, how are these?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten2.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten2.gif

Oh Sarachka!!! These are absolutely beautiful! Thanks so much for making them for me. You are a shining and very talented little star! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: turtles! Hope you all had such a lovely new years though I am with Addie it's definitely not my favourite holiday but we did something because if I get offered I like to celebrate in a superstitious way you know like, I might curse the coming year if I don't celebrate! I ended up back at my sisters and throwing up and everything - the drinking bug caught me and i'm suffering now turtles! Apparently I threw up in a bucket in my sisters room too... URGH...
> 
> So new years resolutions:
> 1 - NEVER drink again (obviously)
> 2 - quit smoking properly - I quit and then started again but I don't smoke much compared to what I used to but I don't like it and I want rid
> 3 - eat far far healthier
> 4 - make a baby
> 5 - try something new (I always have this one) last year I taught myself to paint and draw kind of (only I like my art!!)
> 
> I have to muster up the courage now to get dressed and move and i've been being sick all morning - eurgh... I've even got the shakes...
> 
> Sarachka your OH is being lovely at the minute I think!! I force info about the whole process on to my OH!! Good luck with the pre seed - I don't get much ewcm and like you will be purchasing a :sperm: healthy lube on my 4th cycle ttc...

Drink some water, toast, and some tea as well, okay? Slowly as to not upset your stomach. Water to hydrate you (you desperately need right now)- also, if your tummy is very upset still, make sure it's room temperature water so as not to upset your tummy too much. Hmm, do you have some ginger? Maybe even ginger tea? Oh gee, listen to me... I'm such mum. I'll stop. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon lovey. 

Two turtles with pre-seed next cycle! Very promising!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Oh noes jaynie. I hope you start feeling a bit better asap. I have a smasher of a headache but I didn't drink last night. Gonna take some codeine and spend the afternoon as a zombie me thinks. OH is indeed being a darling but what I really wish he'd do is stop doing things that are bad for his sperm!

Zombie!?? I had a really scary zombie dream/nightmare last night... :shock: I don't even watch zombie movies!! :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I bought some pre-seed online last night. Might as well give it a go for cycle #4. You insert it with a syringe before sex and it mimics EWCM (which I don't get), and it helps sperm motility (which I suspect OH struggles with). So fingers crossed it will help us. 4 is my lucky number!
> 
> Still no AF but she's due today, OH asked this morning how many days late I am, and then asked me to explain ovulation, fertilization, implantation etc.

Good luck with this....I've heard positive things about preseed :thumbup: To be honest, it's refreshing to hear that your OH is interested in hearing the details. My OH tends to glaze over if I start talking "mechanics"...I think he feels he just doesn't need to know :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Morning Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> Sara: I am with you on doing things that are bad for your sperm. I told my husband to stop drinking coffee, energy drinks, and putting the computer on his lap. I asked him to not take hot hot showers or go in the hot tub. I thought he was doing all this and then when I got pregnant he said well we still got pregnant even tho I did all the things you said were bad for sperm.:dohh::shrug:
> 
> So ladies for some reason I got up at 830 and went to bed at 1:30 I hope I can stay awake during the day. My parents are having a little party today with family.
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 2. Do not get influenced by parents or in-laws on baby names.
> 3.Learn ways to relax myself when my job gets very stressful.
> 4. Take more time to play piano.
> 5. Continue to donate to charity.
> 6. Find a new literary agent.

I just wanted to say that one of the things that helps me to relax when things are stressful is to remember, "This too shall pass" or in your case, you could rub your belly and remind yourself that getting stressed isn't healthy for your little beanie and then allow yourself to daydream for a few minutes about sitting with your bebe in the nursery at your home, gently rocking her/him. See? I'm calm already. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh poor Jaynie :sick:....hope you don't feel rubbish for too long - nothing worse even if it is self inflicted *talking from personal experience* As Molly says..keep the fluids up :hugs:

I hope you did at least enjoy getting this way?


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Molly

How are you m'love? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm... do I need to make resolutions as well? Seems as though all the cool turtles are... :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Molly
> 
> How are you m'love? :hugs:

I am all right, thank you. :hugs: My uterus feels a bit tight but I imagine that is all right/normal. :haha: How are you?


----------



## kit_cat

Hmmmm :-k Resolutions.....

I only have two really:

1. Do everything right during this pregnancy e.g.food/exercise etc (or try to)
2. Be a good mum (really scared I'll fall short of the mark :nope:)

That's it really...:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Molly
> 
> How are you m'love? :hugs:
> 
> I am all right, thank you. :hugs: My uterus feels a bit tight but I imagine that is all right/normal. :haha: How are you?Click to expand...

Yep, tight uterus = to be expected :winkwink:

I'm good thanks Molly :thumbup: Just been for a bracing 6 mile walk, just me and my ipod :cloud9: I love doing that! Really blows away the cobwebs:thumbup:

Did you manage to see the ball drop?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hmmmm :-k Resolutions.....
> 
> I only have two really:
> 
> 1. Do everything right during this pregnancy e.g.food/exercise etc (or try to)
> 2. Be a good mum (really scared I'll fall short of the mark :nope:)
> 
> That's it really...:flower:

Aww Kit! :awww: First of all, you will never be the most perfect parent, but that's kind of the point. You are bound to mess up, but there is beauty in that. As long as you try your best, your children will pick up on that and take all of the good things you taught them and when they have children they will apply it. With the not so fab stuff? They will modify it, grow, try something different. Think about something you have personal experience in; being your parents' child. I'm sure you can think of a few things that you are planning to do differently and the same. If you are still super concerned, you can get some parenting books, go to parenting classes, etc. I love both. :) Personally, my previous experience in psychology classes has helped immensely... I've been contemplation going back to uni for child psychology too. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Molly
> 
> How are you m'love? :hugs:
> 
> I am all right, thank you. :hugs: My uterus feels a bit tight but I imagine that is all right/normal. :haha: How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tight uterus = to be expected :winkwink:
> 
> I'm good thanks Molly :thumbup: Just been for a bracing 6 mile walk, just me and my ipod :cloud9: I love doing that! Really blows away the cobwebs:thumbup:
> 
> Did you manage to see the ball drop?Click to expand...

I did... I was ridiculously exhausted but my OH wouldn't let me sleep. He said I had to watch the ball drop... I suspect he just wanted a New Year kiss. :winkwink: :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm :-k Resolutions.....
> 
> I only have two really:
> 
> 1. Do everything right during this pregnancy e.g.food/exercise etc (or try to)
> 2. Be a good mum (really scared I'll fall short of the mark :nope:)
> 
> That's it really...:flower:
> 
> Aww Kit! :awww: First of all, you will never be the most perfect parent, but that's kind of the point. You are bound to mess up, but there is beauty in that. As long as you try your best, your children will pick up on that and take all of the good things you taught them and when they have children they will apply it. With the not so fab stuff? They will modify it, grow, try something different. Think about something you have personal experience in; being your parents' child. I'm sure you can think of a few things that you are planning to do differently and the same. If you are still super concerned, you can get some parenting books, go to parenting classes, etc. I love both. :) Personally, my previous experience in psychology classes has helped immensely... I've been contemplation going back to uni for child psychology too. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Molly :hugs: I get that I won't be prefect but I'd like to at least feel as if I'm doing a reasonable job...but how do you know you're not until it's too late :shrug: Argh! Ignore me....the fact this is happening is just becoming a bit more real. Since we told everyone, reality is really starting to set in and I've got the jitters :shock: I will do my best and I hope it's enough.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm :-k Resolutions.....
> 
> I only have two really:
> 
> 1. Do everything right during this pregnancy e.g.food/exercise etc (or try to)
> 2. Be a good mum (really scared I'll fall short of the mark :nope:)
> 
> That's it really...:flower:
> 
> Aww Kit! :awww: First of all, you will never be the most perfect parent, but that's kind of the point. You are bound to mess up, but there is beauty in that. As long as you try your best, your children will pick up on that and take all of the good things you taught them and when they have children they will apply it. With the not so fab stuff? They will modify it, grow, try something different. Think about something you have personal experience in; being your parents' child. I'm sure you can think of a few things that you are planning to do differently and the same. If you are still super concerned, you can get some parenting books, go to parenting classes, etc. I love both. :) Personally, my previous experience in psychology classes has helped immensely... I've been contemplation going back to uni for child psychology too. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Molly :hugs: I get that I won't be prefect but I'd like to at least feel as if I'm doing a reasonable job...but how do you know you're not until it's too late :shrug: Argh! Ignore me....the fact this is happening is just becoming a bit more real. Since we told everyone, reality is really starting to set in and I've got the jitters :shock: I will do my best and I hope it's enough.Click to expand...

The fact that you care/worry so much about being a good mum is a great sign love. I think you are going to be fab. And guess, this time next year, you will have your LO all wrapped in his/her pushchair- cozy and warm and going your walks together. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> [The fact that you care/worry so much about being a good mum is a great sign love. I think you are going to be fab. And guess, this time next year, you will have your LO all wrapped in his/her pushchair- cozy and warm and going your walks together. :cloud9:

I can't wait to do this with LO...it will be perfect. Here are a couple of pics I took while walking....the pictures don't really demonstrate how funny the swans looked "ice skating" on the frozen lake over to me thinking I had some bread for them. They are beautiful creatures though :flower:

Oh poo...they won't upload..never mind :(


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I have one! I have one! I have a resolution!!! 

I will "walk" on the elliptical 4 miles (at least) every week. 

...Is that a good one?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh I have one! I have one! I have a resolution!!!
> 
> I will "walk" on the elliptical 4 miles (at least) every week.
> 
> ...Is that a good one?

YES! It's as good as any! Do you enjoy walking on the elliptical?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh I have one! I have one! I have a resolution!!!
> 
> I will "walk" on the elliptical 4 miles (at least) every week.
> 
> ...Is that a good one?
> 
> YES! It's as good as any! Do you enjoy walking on the elliptical?Click to expand...

Well... yes. The perks to the elliptical is that it's safe, easier on my knees (by far), and warm/away from the elements. Don't get me wrong, I love being outside... but when I'm alone, the elliptical seems like a much better alternative.


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy new year girls hope we all have a fab year been catching up for a while but still on phone soooo slow!! 

I have been out for lunch with mum,df + ds was yummy and then went to browse a few shops and mum bought beanie their first teddy and df bought a cute "I love my daddy" sleep suit + fluffy jacket for next wintr with cute ears bless 

Hope everyone is well few pages to go now


----------



## kit_cat

Yes, you're right to consider your joints. I often worry about any long term effects of running on my poor old knees...you know how old I am eh :jo:

Molly..remind me when your scan is doll...can't recall.


----------



## Mollykins

That's so sweet New Mummy! You seem to be having a fab start to your New Year. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Happy new year girls hope we all have a fab year been catching up for a while but still on phone soooo slow!!
> 
> I have been out for lunch with mum,df + ds was yummy and then went to browse a few shops and mum bought beanie their first teddy and df bought a cute "I love my daddy" sleep suit + fluffy jacket for next wintr with cute ears bless
> 
> Hope everyone is well few pages to go now

Helloooooo new mummy :wave:

Happy New Year to you too :hugs: Hope it's a good one!
How lovely that you got a few bits for beanie....I bet you loved that :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Yipee...OH is making dinner :thumbup: He does tons more cooking now than ever before. I think this is a good thing....it pays to have a man who can boil an egg or two(certainly better than me!)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Yes, you're right to consider your joints. I often worry about any long term effects of running on my poor old knees...you know how old I am eh :jo:
> 
> Molly..remind me when your scan is doll...can't recall.

My knees took a beating during the years I played volley ball. :dohh: I definitely have old :jo: knees. :haha: 

My scan isn't set yet. They are planning on setting it for when my level reaches 2,ooo. (I have another draw on Tuesday) I've done some rough calculations... (of course I have :winkwink:)

Tuesday 28 Dec my level was 108... assuming my levels are going to double ever 48 hours this Tuesday 4 Jan. my level should be approximately 1296 which would stand to reason that by Thursday, my levels should be 2592 so perhaps I could schedule my scan for Friday 7 Jan ... my OH has that day off. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

What you like Molly....but I don't blame you, I'd be the same. You must feel quite impatient to get your answers but it won't be long. I can't wait till you have your scan. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> What you like Molly....but I don't blame you, I'd be the same. You must feel quite impatient to get your answers but it won't be long. I can't wait till you have your scan. :hugs:

They have to do the scan early because if it is ectopic, we need to know as soon as possible before it ruptures. I just have to schedule it for a Monday or Friday as those are the easiest days that OH can take off of work.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good evening/morning everyone:flower:

I think I'm through the worst of the alcohol poisoning- our run this morning definitely helped clear the cobwebs away and purge the sweaty shakes! DH and I came back better for it! Like you* Jaynie* I'm never drinking again- see how long that lasts:blush: Hope you're feeling better:winkwink: As Molly said keep drinking the fluids!

*Kit* don't worry, you'll be surprised at how condusive to 'learning on the job' motherhood is!! I practised changing nappies on Vladimir, my big teddy bear, when I was pregnant:haha: Oh and putting him and out of the Babybjorn baby carrier and scarf!!! Do you have a big teddy?

*Sarachka* loving the new snazzies for Kit, and your own new one :thumbup: Oh and I've never used pre-seed but I was hoping the 4th round would be my one too since it was the lucky round when working on conceiving Hollinka! So I hope it's the lucky one for your 1st :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> What you like Molly....but I don't blame you, I'd be the same. You must feel quite impatient to get your answers but it won't be long. I can't wait till you have your scan. :hugs:
> 
> They have to do the scan early because if it is ectopic, we need to know as soon as possible before it ruptures. I just have to schedule it for a Monday or Friday as those are the easiest days that OH can take off of work.Click to expand...

Yes, I understand exactly. I think you're stretching/uncomfortable uterus is a good sign. If there wasn't anything in it, why would you get those feelings? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right to consider your joints. I often worry about any long term effects of running on my poor old knees...you know how old I am eh :jo:
> 
> Molly..remind me when your scan is doll...can't recall.
> 
> My knees took a beating during the years I played volley ball. :dohh: I definitely have old :jo: knees. :haha:
> 
> My scan isn't set yet. They are planning on setting it for when my level reaches 2,ooo. (I have another draw on Tuesday) I've done some rough calculations... (of course I have :winkwink:)
> 
> Tuesday 28 Dec my level was 108... assuming my levels are going to double ever 48 hours this Tuesday 4 Jan. my level should be approximately 1296 which would stand to reason that by Thursday, my levels should be 2592 so perhaps I could schedule my scan for Friday 7 Jan ... my OH has that day off. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oo that will be exciting:happydance: I know it's fine Molly, but I understand you will worry a little bit until you have confirmation that your poppy seed is in the right place :flower:

My knees are fine so long as I swim regularly and don't run on concrete too much:hugs: DH has completely dodgy knees from basketball.

At least you can get an early night tonight Molly!!:sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Holly! :hi: 

I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Holly m'love :wave:

Hope you're having a fab time with the family..I know you are! :happydance: Glad you were able to run off the worst of the alcohol in your system but I'm sure you had a lovely time sipping on some lovely liquid last night, so hopefully it was worth it? :hugs:

Oh and no I don't have a big stuffed bear...would OH do do you think? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> What you like Molly....but I don't blame you, I'd be the same. You must feel quite impatient to get your answers but it won't be long. I can't wait till you have your scan. :hugs:
> 
> They have to do the scan early because if it is ectopic, we need to know as soon as possible before it ruptures. I just have to schedule it for a Monday or Friday as those are the easiest days that OH can take off of work.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I understand exactly. I think you're stretching/uncomfortable uterus is a good sign. If there wasn't anything in it, why would you get those feelings? :shrug:Click to expand...

It was the same last time since one was in utero and one was ectopic. So my uterus was (for a while) doing what it was suppose to but the ectopic on top of it made it painful. :shrug: I don't know. I can't wait until the scan.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hi Holly! :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:

How many siblings do you have Molly? I have only one sister and would have loved more brothers/sisters.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly! :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:
> 
> How many siblings do you have Molly? I have only one sister and would have loved more brothers/sisters.Click to expand...

2 brothers and 2 sisters. :)


----------



## Sarachka

*Thanks Kit, Molly & Hollichka [\b] for saying nice things! I wish AF would just arrive so I can get on with cycle 4. Does anyone know any other tips for getting knocked up with low sperm motility?

So today I've bagged up loads of clothes to mail to orphanages in ukraine and Russia. I'll take photos and show y'all. You know I'm a nerd documenting all this stuff.*


----------



## Mollykins

tumbleweed... now? really? :(


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: EVERYONEEEEEE!!!! :hi:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly! :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:
> 
> How many siblings do you have Molly? I have only one sister and would have loved more brothers/sisters.Click to expand...
> 
> 2 brothers and 2 sisters. :)Click to expand...

Sorry Molly...no tumbleweed now....just finished dinner - yum!

Ahh, it was my dream when I was younger to have lots of siblings as me and sis didn't get on at all until we were pretty much adults! I was just a bit too much younger than her (4 years) and was just plain old annoying I think! What are the age gaps between you all?


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Moomin!! :wave:

How are you doll? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly! :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:
> 
> How many siblings do you have Molly? I have only one sister and would have loved more brothers/sisters.Click to expand...
> 
> 2 brothers and 2 sisters. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Molly...no tumbleweed now....just finished dinner - yum!
> 
> Ahh, it was my dream when I was younger to have lots of siblings as me and sis didn't get on at all until we were pretty much adults! I was just a bit too much younger than her (4 years) and was just plain old annoying I think! What are the age gaps between you all?Click to expand...

3 months for my oldest younger sister (different mums), 5 years, 6 years, 15 years.


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok so i have a pretty important question to ask....(my first of the new year :haha:)....

Ok so Dave has just gone for a lay down for an hour and a half but before he went to sleep he was in the bedroom and he text me and said....

Biddy nap and then sexytime?

Biddy nap is what he calls :sleep: (as thats what old ladies... aka "old biddys" do! :haha:) and obviously "sexytime" is quite self explanitory :haha:

So of course i was like :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :haha:

But my question is....

I had a small amount of EWCM yesterday when i got my second pos OPK (two days after my first one) which lead me to think that i definately must of O'd yesterday...because of the EWCM which i didn't have with the first pos OPK!
Well i know u are all aware of Dave's not wanting to be "in the know" as much... so i didn't tell him that i was O'ing yesterday but i did try to start sex off but he was still not feeling right so i didn't insist....
BUT now he actually wants to BD i'm wondering....

Will i still be in with a chance of catching the egg if we BD today?

As i read that the egg doesn't usually release till a bit later on after u see the pos OPK?? :shrug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly! :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:
> 
> How many siblings do you have Molly? I have only one sister and would have loved more brothers/sisters.Click to expand...
> 
> 2 brothers and 2 sisters. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Molly...no tumbleweed now....just finished dinner - yum!
> 
> Ahh, it was my dream when I was younger to have lots of siblings as me and sis didn't get on at all until we were pretty much adults! I was just a bit too much younger than her (4 years) and was just plain old annoying I think! What are the age gaps between you all?Click to expand...
> 
> 3 months for my oldest younger sister (different mums), 5 years, 6 years, 15 years.Click to expand...

Wow Molly..I can definitely see how you would become a"mom" type figure in their lives! They must have really looked up to you, must still do! It explains a lot about you actually - in a good way of course! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I think there is still a possibility sweet Moomin. It's generally agreed that an egg lives about 24 hours after it's ... matured/expelled/what-have-you so I say you're still in. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just went to tidy up my side of the bedroom, I can't go failing on my new year resolutions on the 1st day!:blush: I'll have to go and play the piano for 30mins in a mo too...

I'm the youngest of 3 Molly, and didn't even like dolls as a kid so never got much nappy changing done!! 

*Sarachka* how do you know that Big Boy has low :spermy: motility? 3 goes isn't very many:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Moomin! I think go for it with Dave today as it's extremely hard to pinpoint exactly when ovulation has taken place so I'd say yes, you're still in with a chance of catching the eggy today!! Enjoy sweetie :flower::winkwink:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Kit and peach! :hi: Molly and poppyseed! :hi:

How are u both?

And hi to everyone else to! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly! :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:
> 
> How many siblings do you have Molly? I have only one sister and would have loved more brothers/sisters.Click to expand...
> 
> 2 brothers and 2 sisters. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Molly...no tumbleweed now....just finished dinner - yum!
> 
> Ahh, it was my dream when I was younger to have lots of siblings as me and sis didn't get on at all until we were pretty much adults! I was just a bit too much younger than her (4 years) and was just plain old annoying I think! What are the age gaps between you all?Click to expand...
> 
> 3 months for my oldest younger sister (different mums), 5 years, 6 years, 15 years.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Molly..I can definitely see how you would become a"mom" type figure in their lives! They must have really looked up to you, must still do! It explains a lot about you actually - in a good way of course! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh? What does it explain?? 8-[


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Ok so i have a pretty important question to ask....(my first of the new year :haha:)....
> 
> Ok so Dave has just gone for a lay down for an hour and a half but before he went to sleep he was in the bedroom and he text me and said....
> 
> Biddy nap and then sexytime?
> 
> Biddy nap is what he calls :sleep: (as thats what old ladies... aka "old biddys" do! :haha:) and obviously "sexytime" is quite self explanitory :haha:
> 
> So of course i was like :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :haha:
> 
> But my question is....
> 
> I had a small amount of EWCM yesterday when i got my second pos OPK (two days after my first one) which lead me to think that i definately must of O'd yesterday...because of the EWCM which i didn't have with the first pos OPK!
> Well i know u are all aware of Dave's not wanting to be "in the know" as much... so i didn't tell him that i was O'ing yesterday but i did try to start sex off but he was still not feeling right so i didn't insist....
> BUT now he actually wants to BD i'm wondering....
> 
> Will i still be in with a chance of catching the egg if we BD today?
> 
> As i read that the egg doesn't usually release till a bit later on after u see the pos OPK?? :shrug:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Yep BD:thumbup: It's so hit and miss the 'release' of the egg bit with opks, I'd deffo put that smooth jazz on if I were you....


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- I'm doing well (poppyseed too!) :thumbup: Hmmm...

Kit- question: do you/did you get more sleepy after eating??


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Kit and peach! :hi: Molly and poppyseed! :hi:
> 
> How are u both?
> 
> And hi to everyone else to! :flower:

Me and peach are just..."peachy" thanks! How are you doing after the New Year festivities?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Moomin*, my ex and I used to go for a little walk every evening after dinner and we called it our biddy walk:haha:


*Kit* I want to see your pics that didn't upload :brat::brat::hissy::hissy:

*Sarachka* I'm due AF today or tomorrow too:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*Thanks Kit, Molly & Hollichka [\b] for saying nice things! I wish AF would just arrive so I can get on with cycle 4. Does anyone know any other tips for getting knocked up with low sperm motility?

So today I've bagged up loads of clothes to mail to orphanages in ukraine and Russia. I'll take photos and show y'all. You know I'm a nerd documenting all this stuff.*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly! :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:
> 
> How many siblings do you have Molly? I have only one sister and would have loved more brothers/sisters.Click to expand...
> 
> 2 brothers and 2 sisters. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Molly...no tumbleweed now....just finished dinner - yum!
> 
> Ahh, it was my dream when I was younger to have lots of siblings as me and sis didn't get on at all until we were pretty much adults! I was just a bit too much younger than her (4 years) and was just plain old annoying I think! What are the age gaps between you all?Click to expand...
> 
> 3 months for my oldest younger sister (different mums), 5 years, 6 years, 15 years.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Molly..I can definitely see how you would become a"mom" type figure in their lives! They must have really looked up to you, must still do! It explains a lot about you actually - in a good way of course! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What does it explain?? 8-[Click to expand...

In my humble opinion, your responsible, straightforward, no nonsense or shillyshallying approach to life may be down to this in part..no? Of course, it depends on how much bearing you put on the nature versus nurture theory. Some say you are the way you are no matter your experience in childhood. I personally think experience does shape us and therefore, to go full circle...that is my point :blush: Does that even make sense? :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

Thanks Molly - i thought that was what i'd heard! And to have my very proud preggy turtle :friends: confirm it is just :happydance: :thumbup: :hugs:

And thanks to u to Kit my lovely! :thumbup: I'm getting very excited now as i will be in the 2ww again in the first week of the year! :happydance: :hugs:

So do i count today as 1 dpo? Or is tomorrow 1dpo becuase we BD'd? :blush:

xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Moomin- I'm doing well (poppyseed too!) :thumbup: Hmmm...
> 
> Kit- question: do you/did you get more sleepy after eating??

Hmmm, yes although that may be the case with me whether pregnant or not! :blush:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Yep BD:thumbup: It's so hit and miss the 'release' of the egg bit with opks, I'd deffo put that smooth jazz on if I were you....

:thumbup: Thanks hollyboobs! 

Whooo for smooth Jazz! :haha:

I wonder..... is The Crunchster idle because she is currently listening to smooth jazz? :haha:

xxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Moomin*, my ex and I used to go for a little walk every evening after dinner and we called it our biddy walk:haha:
> 
> 
> *Kit* I want to see your pics that didn't upload :brat::brat::hissy::hissy:
> 
> *Sarachka* I'm due AF today or tomorrow too:hugs:

Oh I'm sorry Holly...it just keeps telling me it's failed?? I'm not sure if it's because it was pics taken with my phone and maybe the file's too big?? Expert opinions welcome???


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> *Moomin*, my ex and I used to go for a little walk every evening after dinner and we called it our biddy walk:haha:

biddy walk... i like it :haha:

How are u feeling after all the guests yesterday then hollyboobs?

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly! :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good run with your DH. It's funny that you practiced on your stuffed bear. I never had that to deal with. I had many siblings (I'm the oldest) and younger cousins that I grew up changing nappies, feeding bottles, and bathing. I was a veritable mummy by 6 years old. Most people are saddened when I tell them that but I love my siblings. :hugs:
> 
> How many siblings do you have Molly? I have only one sister and would have loved more brothers/sisters.Click to expand...
> 
> 2 brothers and 2 sisters. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Molly...no tumbleweed now....just finished dinner - yum!
> 
> Ahh, it was my dream when I was younger to have lots of siblings as me and sis didn't get on at all until we were pretty much adults! I was just a bit too much younger than her (4 years) and was just plain old annoying I think! What are the age gaps between you all?Click to expand...
> 
> 3 months for my oldest younger sister (different mums), 5 years, 6 years, 15 years.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Molly..I can definitely see how you would become a"mom" type figure in their lives! They must have really looked up to you, must still do! It explains a lot about you actually - in a good way of course! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What does it explain?? 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> In my humble opinion, your responsible, straightforward, no nonsense or shillyshallying approach to life may be down to this in part..no? Of course, it depends on how much bearing you put on the nature versus nurture theory. Some say you are the way you are no matter your experience in childhood. I personally think experience does shape us and therefore, to go full circle...that is my point :blush: Does that even make sense? :haha:Click to expand...

It does make sense, rest easy. :) I believe that there is both, nature AND nurture. For example, people blame being Irish/Scottish/whatever for their bad tempers... when in actuality (nature) your adrenal gland is more active/enlarged (which cause adrenaline to be pumped through your system which also causes the flight or fight system to be engaged) BUT experience (nurture) will teach you temperance and when losing your cool may not be the best choice. 

That was a long explanation wasn't it? In short, I agree and see your point. I grew up having a certain amount of responsibilities and that definitely helped form the person that I am today.


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> Me and peach are just..."peachy" thanks! How are you doing after the New Year festivities?

Just peachy :haha: :winkwink:

I'm actually fine after the New Year festivities thanks hun... mainly due to the fact that we didn't go out, we stayed in and watched "Monkey Business" on Animal Planet! Dave loves Monkies and it is filmed at Monkey World in Dorset where we have been before so we like to watch it! But suprisingly i did manage to stay up till after midnight! :haha:

And they had chimps on the programme and they had two that they thought were pregnant and they actually had to collect their wee in a cup and do a human pregnancy test on them! :haha: And one came back positive and u saw her giving birth to her baby and the other one was :bfn: but the *next day* she had a baby! :haha:

Well they were only using IC's but if they'd used an FRER then they would of been given a much more accurate answer! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Me and peach are just..."peachy" thanks! How are you doing after the New Year festivities?
> 
> Just peachy :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> I'm actually fine after the New Year festivities thanks hun... mainly due to the fact that we didn't go out, we stayed in and watched "Monkey Business" on Animal Planet! Dave loves Monkies and it is filmed at Monkey World in Dorset where we have been before so we like to watch it! But suprisingly i did manage to stay up till after midnight! :haha:
> 
> And they had chimps on the programme and they had two that they thought were pregnant and they actually had to collect their wee in a cup and do a human pregnancy test on them! :haha: And one came back positive and u saw her giving birth to her baby and the other one was :bfn: but the *next day* she had a baby! :haha:
> 
> Well they were only using IC's but if they'd used an FRER then they would of been given a much more accurate answer! :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: funny little Moomin :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year girls hope we all have a fab year been catching up for a while but still on phone soooo slow!!
> 
> I have been out for lunch with mum,df + ds was yummy and then went to browse a few shops and mum bought beanie their first teddy and df bought a cute "I love my daddy" sleep suit + fluffy jacket for next wintr with cute ears bless
> 
> Hope everyone is well few pages to go now
> 
> Helloooooo new mummy :wave:
> 
> Happy New Year to you too :hugs: Hope it's a good one!
> How lovely that you got a few bits for beanie....I bet you loved that :cloud9:Click to expand...


Hi kit yes it made it seem real a bit more even though I'm still super scared but hey ho!!

Hi Bethany so glad you are having fun with your parents and a nice hungover jog for you and OH bliss. Me and OH are off to gym and swimming starting next week 

Well we were both flat out for 10 last night light weights I know but got kindly woken by DS to announce he had thrown uo all over the couch + his duvet argh euw, we had left him there as it was easier for him to reach the bathroom but unfortunatley he didn't !! OH was fab as I was heaving and cleaned the whole thing up , well must of been 24 hour bug as he is totally back on form today !! 

Where is Trin? Oh Jaynie you + Bethany were drunken turtles last night lol "durtles" but bet you had a fab time you always have when your sick!!!

Hi moomin and Sara I hope you have lots of luck these cycles 

I'm debating as to weather or not to have another private scan ? At maybe 10 weeks as nhs won't be calling untill 12-14 its rather a long time I just feel it would reassure my reassurance lol what du think girls ??


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Thanks Kit, Molly & Hollichka [\b] for saying nice things! I wish AF would just arrive so I can get on with cycle 4. Does anyone know any other tips for getting knocked up with low sperm motility?
> 
> So today I've bagged up loads of clothes to mail to orphanages in ukraine and Russia. I'll take photos and show y'all. You know I'm a nerd documenting all this stuff.*

*

Where'sa pics my sweet?? Been patiently waiting.....*


----------



## new mummy2010

I just noticed Bethany I'm not on your siggy cry cry cry ........!!?


----------



## MoominMumma

*Kit* - Hehe i'm glad u liked the story! :thumbup::hugs:

I'm off to BD in a few mins girlies so i will say ciao for now! See u all on the other side! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Moomin*, my ex and I used to go for a little walk every evening after dinner and we called it our biddy walk:haha:
> 
> biddy walk... i like it :haha:
> 
> How are u feeling after all the guests yesterday then hollyboobs?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Could be worse, could be worse! It was a really fun evening and the cooking wasn't such a nightmare, I just did roast everything and chucked it all in the oven in a massive dish for 2 hours. I drank far too much but since it was mainly champagne my hangover was sweeter than it might have been!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> I just noticed Bethany I'm not on your siggy cry cry cry ........!!?

Hold on a mo, I'll send you an official friend request, your passport to my siggy...:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Me and peach are just..."peachy" thanks! How are you doing after the New Year festivities?
> 
> Just peachy :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> I'm actually fine after the New Year festivities thanks hun... mainly due to the fact that we didn't go out, we stayed in and watched "Monkey Business" on Animal Planet! Dave loves Monkies and it is filmed at Monkey World in Dorset where we have been before so we like to watch it! But suprisingly i did manage to stay up till after midnight! :haha:
> 
> And they had chimps on the programme and they had two that they thought were pregnant and they actually had to collect their wee in a cup and do a human pregnancy test on them! :haha: And one came back positive and u saw her giving birth to her baby and the other one was :bfn: but the *next day* she had a baby! :haha:
> 
> Well they were only using IC's but if they'd used an FRER then they would of been given a much more accurate answer! :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I'm a MUNKY FREAK toooooo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

sigh


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry kitteh! Here is one photo of some of the stuff:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c2622174.jpg

Ive just ordered some of those plastic mailing bags to send it all out. By the way I have just made an official Facebook group for my orphan fundraising, pls search 'Hope2Orphans' and join!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> sigh

You alright Mollz:hugs:?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> sigh
> 
> You alright Mollz:hugs:?Click to expand...

I don't know :shrug: I feel... melancholy... I don't understand why either. Nothing is wrong but I feel tired and sad and blah. :nope: Hormones??


----------



## Mollykins

:)
 



Attached Files:







Turtle and friends.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> sigh
> 
> You alright Mollz:hugs:?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I feel... melancholy... I don't understand why either. Nothing is wrong but I feel tired and sad and blah. :nope: Hormones??Click to expand...

Yes hormones:hugs: Here's some stories to make you laugh- when I was preggars I was very emotional and I cried at the beauty of golden nuggets on a documentary about gold:wacko: And I


----------



## Mollykins

Why we close our eyes...
 



Attached Files:







why we close our eyes.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

I want this painting...
 



Attached Files:







Soul Searching.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> sigh
> 
> You alright Mollz:hugs:?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I feel... melancholy... I don't understand why either. Nothing is wrong but I feel tired and sad and blah. :nope: Hormones??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes hormones:hugs: Here's some stories to make you laugh- when I was preggars I was very emotional and I cried at the beauty of golden nuggets on a documentary about gold:wacko: And IClick to expand...

Aww. I cried last night while watching a show with my OH... :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

sorry my computer keyboard goes loopy sometimes and I have to switch off...

...and I cried when guests children trampled my flowers in the garden, and a very embarrasing hormonal effect I had- I kept momentarily 'falling in love' with men I didn't know, on the train, in the supermarket etc etc:blush: It was very odd!


----------



## Sarachka

Here's the link to my group. Pls all join!!

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_176940359005806&ap=1


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA! I've been trawling for the original pic you did for me- the pink HOLLYMONKEY one that I had up before my Christmas display and I can't find it on my computer or on the thread, do you have a copy of it perchance? I miss it:cry:(That's why I ended up on your visitors page- looking for your posts!!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I'm about to die of sleepiness :sleep:

Sorry in advance if this space suddenly goes blank:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Go to sleep Mizz Hollz... we can chat tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I see you have the lovely green one back - one of my favourite pieces of work. 

Do u mean this one?
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey2.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey2.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Mollykins

You are so talented Sarachka! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Nah I just have way too much spare time. Looko g forward to making yours when you give me the nod.


----------



## Mollykins

:) I'm not sure what I would sort of siggy I should have...?


----------



## Mollykins

I think Holly fell asleep at the keys. :haha:


----------



## Mummydoll10

i thought i was getting the flu, had headache sore throat, nagging cough! and i just got a bfp 11dpo :) good luck to you /!!


----------



## Mollykins

Thought... what do you ladies think of the name ... Misha?


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Thought... what do you ladies think of the name ... Misha?

For a boy I love it. It's a Russian name, short for Mikail.


----------



## Sarachka

In the words of Borat "wowa weewa!" someone just paypalled me $50 USD for my winter clothing drive!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> In the words of Borat "wowa weewa!" someone just paypalled me $50 USD for my winter clothing drive!

Excellent! What a great start!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Well lovelies...we've been chatting online to my sis most of the night hence my disappearing a few hours ago. Now, it's sleepy time. I hope everyone had a lovely, relaxing first day of 2011, and I'll catch you tomorrow :hugs:

See ya :hugs::sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Molly...Misha...I wasn't sure if that was for a boy or a girl? Although I think the girl's version is spelt Mica? I like it either way :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi turtles 

Hopeyou had a fab Jan 1st xxx managed a 4th day in the road .... Deffo having a break tomorrow lol 

Have my next scan next Saturday so hopefully one step closer to making sure everything is ok ! V excited .... 

Sleep dreams .... ESP to all the poppyseads ....plums .... Limes ....I forget some of them xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Road !!! Lol meant row


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Turtles!!! :hi:
> 
> Sara: I am with you on doing things that are bad for your sperm. I told my husband to stop drinking coffee, energy drinks, and putting the computer on his lap. I asked him to not take hot hot showers or go in the hot tub. I thought he was doing all this and then when I got pregnant he said well we still got pregnant even tho I did all the things you said were bad for sperm.:dohh::shrug:
> 
> So ladies for some reason I got up at 830 and went to bed at 1:30 I hope I can stay awake during the day. My parents are having a little party today with family.
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 2. Do not get influenced by parents or in-laws on baby names.
> 3.Learn ways to relax myself when my job gets very stressful.
> 4. Take more time to play piano.
> 5. Continue to donate to charity.
> 6. Find a new literary agent.
> 
> I just wanted to say that one of the things that helps me to relax when things are stressful is to remember, "This too shall pass" or in your case, you could rub your belly and remind yourself that getting stressed isn't healthy for your little beanie and then allow yourself to daydream for a few minutes about sitting with your bebe in the nursery at your home, gently rocking her/him. See? I'm calm already. :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you I will do that when I am at work to stay nice a relaxed!

I am feeling a bit down and I am not 2 sure why. I had a nice day with my parents, siblings, aunt, and uncle and as the night came to a close I just started feeling upset. Maybe its just hormones. Wish someone was on to talk 2. Have a good nt turtles. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Addie! :hugs: Sorry I was not online for you to chat with, I hope sleeping helps your mood. I was also feeling rather melancholy today and Holly reassured it me it was just hormones. :awww: I hate hormones sometimes. My OH is hating my hormones too! :haha: 

Lots of love and hugs to you sweets. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I think Holly fell asleep at the keys. :haha:

Just managed to log off before I zonked!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I see you have the lovely green one back - one of my favourite pieces of work.
> 
> Do u mean this one?
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey2.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey2.gif[/IMG]

DAT'S DA WUN! FANKYOO FANKYOO:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

About to go mountain biking with DH- milking having babysitters here!!!!
Thanks Sarachka:hugs:
And *NEWBIE* I guess that must have been you on FF, the friend request? I accepted, hope I did it right!!:friends:

big kiss, :kiss: catch up later, more people for lunch though, getting exhausting this hospitality business!!!

:hug:


----------



## Sarachka

Another $20 has come in yay! I am so excited get things bagged up and sent off. I love stuff like this. I love when people give me bags of stuff and I comb through it like a kid at Christmas!

How are we all this morning? I'm good. OH has my cold now but still managed to have empty sex twice already this morning and it's only 10am. He's a stud. 

Only today and tomorrow left before back to work!!!! Nooooo! Awful.


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone how are you all feeling? i have to do the entire house today but am going to struggle as have really bad sciatica/pelvic girdle pain (i dont know which one lol) so im restricted with moving, apart from that i think i can get it done! (not that i really want to!) hope youre all well :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys!

I'm alive - I survived I drank water - slowly and having had a few bugs in my lifetime I kind of know when i'm not going to be sick again so I took my window and ate some dry toast and even managed to go to the OH's sisters for a bit of a do with a lovely spread on (half of which I couldn't eat, lot's of nice wine and champagne and I couldn't touch a bit of it!) but here I am feeling better if not like i've done a million press ups :thumbup:

Sarachka I added your group and you - i'm like that I feel I know you well enough and facebook is like that especially for me having been to uni I have 'friends' on there that I confess to not knowing very well but at uni one night out seems to warrant a friend request! So yes feel free to decline! 

Newbie added me too Holly! I accepted I assumed that's who it was :) my charts looking good now but I didn't temp yesterday as I didn't take my thermometer out thinking we were coming back and I never made it! Ahaha...

Molly I like that name... Very unusual yet strong too. What are your girls names? It's fine if you don't want to say just I think naming gets harder if you have one as people like things to match you will have to be able to say all three one after the other and it sound right... I thought he was gonna be Alexander? You will have to fight your OH on that one. 

:hi: mummyapril maybe just do some of the cleaning if you are feeling rough can your oldest DD not give you a hand? Just for one day, when I was that age I was DESPERATE to help anyone and like Molly I won't have to practice changing nappies etc etc I was well in to it as a little girl...

:hi: everyone else!

Kit i'm panicking now, the postie has not brought my CBFM :nope: I just checked in with nana and it's not there! I sent it there because Adam's mum and Dad are the only people that don't know we are TTC... But no :no: not there... Can you send me a link and i'll try to see who signed for it etc etc?


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks darling, of course I accepted! I too have a load of 'friends' I don't know. I often post my gymnastics photography and graphics on fb so get a lot of requests from people who like them.


----------



## kit_cat

Good day to all you lovelies :wave: :flower:

Just checking in quickly before embarking on another lovely walk...I've even persuaded OH to come with me today so no ipod for me (that might be a little rude:winkwink:) I'm taking my proper camera today so might be able to capture the ice skating swans today and upload them. Got a bag of bread at the ready :thumbup:

mummyApril...sorry you're suffering the discomfort of pelvic girdle pain/sciatica...is there maybe something you can do to ease this?:shrug:

Sarachka....your campaign is going well. You're doing such a worthwhile thing :hugs:

Holly...enjoy your mountain biking! You nreally are making the most of having your family there and I bet they are loving having the opportunity to look after LO :cloud9:

Molly and addie...hope the two of you feel less out of sorts. Addie, I'm sure your low point was as Molly/Holly said simply hormonal. I'm quite lucky I've only had the odd little bit of crankiness here and there (well that's what I say, not sure if OH would agree :haha:) and I've never had the blues (yet!) Hope I'm not saving all the gloom for post pregnancy :shock:

Crunchie....well done on the 4 in a row!!! You're well on the road to your 2011 BFP I'm sure.:hugs:

Catch you all later...oh and I meant to say yesterday that I wish everyone a "HUMPY" New Year :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Jaynie :wave: Glad you feel better now:thumbup:...I will PM you a link to the parcel signature..someone has definitely received and signed for this. I will get stuck in at the post office if you can't figure it out. They'll be able to confirm the address it went to. I still have my proof of posting. Am pretty mad about this...you think when you send things next day/recorded delivery there won't be any problems! Bloomin' post office!! :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: guys!
> 
> I'm alive - I survived I drank water - slowly and having had a few bugs in my lifetime I kind of know when i'm not going to be sick again so I took my window and ate some dry toast and even managed to go to the OH's sisters for a bit of a do with a lovely spread on (half of which I couldn't eat, lot's of nice wine and champagne and I couldn't touch a bit of it!) but here I am feeling better if not like i've done a million press ups :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka I added your group and you - i'm like that I feel I know you well enough and facebook is like that especially for me having been to uni I have 'friends' on there that I confess to not knowing very well but at uni one night out seems to warrant a friend request! So yes feel free to decline!
> 
> Newbie added me too Holly! I accepted I assumed that's who it was :) my charts looking good now but I didn't temp yesterday as I didn't take my thermometer out thinking we were coming back and I never made it! Ahaha...
> 
> Molly I like that name... Very unusual yet strong too. What are your girls names? It's fine if you don't want to say just I think naming gets harder if you have one as people like things to match you will have to be able to say all three one after the other and it sound right... I thought he was gonna be Alexander? You will have to fight your OH on that one.
> 
> :hi: mummyapril maybe just do some of the cleaning if you are feeling rough can your oldest DD not give you a hand? Just for one day, when I was that age I was DESPERATE to help anyone and like Molly I won't have to practice changing nappies etc etc I was well in to it as a little girl...
> 
> :hi: everyone else!
> 
> Kit i'm panicking now, the postie has not brought my CBFM :nope: I just checked in with nana and it's not there! I sent it there because Adam's mum and Dad are the only people that don't know we are TTC... But no :no: not there... Can you send me a link and i'll try to see who signed for it etc etc?

i wish my DD would help! shes a little madam (my fault i suppose) and expects everything done for her! except her bed she will make her bed so she can arrange all of her teddies herself, but other than that its my 'job' lol. New rules are being put into place this year though if i cant move about enough to do it they will have to help :) x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good day to all you lovelies :wave: :flower:
> 
> Just checking in quickly before embarking on another lovely walk...I've even persuaded OH to come with me today so no ipod for me (that might be a little rude:winkwink:) I'm taking my proper camera today so might be able to capture the ice skating swans today and upload them. Got a bag of bread at the ready :thumbup:
> 
> mummyApril...sorry you're suffering the discomfort of pelvic girdle pain/sciatica...is there maybe something you can do to ease this?:shrug:
> 
> Sarachka....your campaign is going well. You're doing such a worthwhile thing :hugs:
> 
> Holly...enjoy your mountain biking! You nreally are making the most of having your family there and I bet they are loving having the opportunity to look after LO :cloud9:
> 
> Molly and addie...hope the two of you feel less out of sorts. Addie, I'm sure your low point was as Molly/Holly said simply hormonal. I'm quite lucky I've only had the odd little bit of crankiness here and there (well that's what I say, not sure if OH would agree :haha:) and I've never had the blues (yet!) Hope I'm not saving all the gloom for post pregnancy :shock:
> 
> Crunchie....well done on the 4 in a row!!! You're well on the road to your 2011 BFP I'm sure.:hugs:
> 
> Catch you all later...oh and I meant to say yesterday that I wish everyone a "HUMPY" New Year :sex: :winkwink:

the only thing so far that has helped is a warm bath but i cant spend my life in there (although it would be nice) other than that i havent come across anything will be visiting the doctors for some advice as i have 4 miles to walk every day when school restarts :/ 

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Sarachka

april I suffer with various back issues and sometimes my sciatic nerve plays up. I find laying on the floor with alternatively ice and heat on the back of my pelvis/buttock helps. Do half an hour with a hot water bottle, then ice pack etc. Once your daughters are in bed don't sit down, lay on the hard floor with the heat and ice. It does help


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles :hi:
I think this has been the longest that I haven't posted for! I've been trying to dodge the heat (it's38C today), catching up with my cousin who lives in Joburg and painting.

Here's the amateur result for your perusal....off to catch up on what I missed
:friends:
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2









025.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Since we're talking new years resolutions....
This year I am making different sort of resolutions. Every year I commit to losing weight, being healthier, exercising, generally doing all those things we think we're meant to do...and then I feel awful when I don't keep them.
So this year I am going to be kind to myself (I am very bitchy to myself and mean), listen to my body's needs, and practice acceptance and gratitude and staying in the moment
:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

oh, and I know there are many animal lovers on this thread, so feel free to join my charity's page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hillside-Haven/295400855159

or the group (some people prefer groups to pages) https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=3136215327


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Another $20 has come in yay! I am so excited get things bagged up and sent off. I love stuff like this. I love when people give me bags of stuff and I comb through it like a kid at Christmas!
> 
> How are we all this morning? I'm good. OH has my cold now but still managed to have empty sex twice already this morning and it's only 10am. He's a stud.
> 
> Only today and tomorrow left before back to work!!!! Nooooo! Awful.

Wow you + OH are like totally the perfect partnership!: :
:and your charity work sounds. Like its taken off really well with the donations well done!!

Thankyou Bethany you made me smile again, I'm veru sick today and feeling very sorry for myself I reckon I caught DS's bug so won't be on much 

Hi Trin wondered where ypu had got too the painting is gorg by the way


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Another $20 has come in yay! I am so excited get things bagged up and sent off. I love stuff like this. I love when people give me bags of stuff and I comb through it like a kid at Christmas!
> 
> How are we all this morning? I'm good. OH has my cold now but still managed to have empty sex twice already this morning and it's only 10am. He's a stud.
> 
> Only today and tomorrow left before back to work!!!! Nooooo! Awful.

Wow you + OH are like totally the perfect partnership!: :
:and your charity work sounds. Like its taken off really well with the donations well done!!

Thankyou Bethany you made me smile again, I'm veru sick today and feeling very sorry for myself I reckon I caught DS's bug so won't be on much 

Hi Trin wondered where ypu had got too the painting is gorg by the way


----------



## addie25

:hi: everyone.

I think my blues are about not feeling well. I was told starting the 6th week u start feeling sick if you will feel sick during ur 1st trimester. I have head aches, stomach aches,tiredness, and nauseous without throwing up. Im worried about going back to work tomorrow feeling like this. I will just do what I have to do and hope my 1st trimester goes by fast and the baby grows and I go into my 2nd trimester with a heathy baby and feeling good myself.


----------



## Sarachka

here's some more baby things waiting to be posted to Ukraine:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/baby1.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie dear- I'm glad you are feeling better. :hugs: I was actually thinking of Misha for a girl. :blush: Sorry Sarachka. I had a friend in school named Michelle and we all called her Meesh... so I thought of Misha (sounds like: Meesha). Girl names are going to be hard to pick, I really hope we have a boy! 

My OH has really gotten serious about naming this LO... I've named both the girls and the kitten and I think he's feeling left out. He adores the name Alexander but I LOVE the name Logan so I figured I could let him have first name pick. :winkwink: Alexander Logan it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

this google add appears at the top of this page for me:

*Baby Boy*
Discover Countless Possibilities at The Official Singapore Tourism Site 
www.YourSingapore.com

ooooook.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Fantastic painting love! :thumbup: And as for your resolution... that one is quite simply the best. I haven't made a resolution in years.... I set one this year (peer pressure :blush: wanted to be like all the cool turtles. :haha:) and my only resolution is to "walk" 4 miles a week... I should have added the clause of "until I can't anymore" since I am going to get too pregnant to. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

*HOLLY- I had this thought for you since your dear LO is going to be 1 tomorrow.  This would be a lovely, fun, heart warming (for mummy ) craft for you to do.*

A tradition in many households, handprint and/or footprint plaques are very popular to make. They make wonderful remembrances and gifts. With commercial kits costing as much as twenty dollars apiece, they can get extremely expensive! Here is a homemade recipe for making these plaques which works even better than the commercial stuff. Paste food coloring allows you to get a very intense color, but liquid food coloring can be used in place if desired. 

1 cup water
Paste food coloring
2 cups flour
1 cup salt
Parchment paper
Large can or other circular object slightly bigger than your child's hand
Knife
Chopstick
Ribbon
Acrylic paint pens 

Dissolve the food coloring in the water in a medium bowl. The color should be a few shades darker than you want the final product to be. Add the flour and salt and mix well. Knead until smooth and the color is even. The dough should be smooth and stiff, if it is humid out and the mixture seems runny, add up to an additional 1/4 cup flour to form a smooth firm dough. Place the dough on a sheet of parchment paper. Pat the dough out to be a bit larger than the size of the can or other object you will be using as a cutting guide. Place the can on top of the dough and center it. Cut around the object with the knife, turning the dough as you cut. Place your child's hand on the dough and have them press firmly into the dough. You may need to help them make a firm impression. Their hands should go deep into the dough, but should not break through to the bottom. Using the chopstick, make two holes above their hand to use for hanging. If desired, the child can add their name and the date using the chopstick, or they can add it after baking. Remove the dough from the parchment paper and place on a baking sheet. Bake the dough at 200 degrees for 2-2 1/2 hours. The dough should be hard, but should not brown. Cool the dough on the baking sheet for 20 minutes, and then on a wire rack until thoroughly dry. Thread the ribbon through the holes and tie into knot in the back of the plaque to make a hanger. Decorate the plaque with the acrylic paint pens and add the date and name.


----------



## firstbaby25

I like Alexander and Logan at one point I had my heart set on Logan but now i'm not so sure (it doesn't match my girls name!) I have to pass a family name down as a middle name and it's a bit iffy with that too!

I'm just getting ready to go out and eat curry :) there's a great indian restaurant near my PIL's so we are going there with them and his sister and her partner! Should be good and then we're coming back for more good films/peep show/chilling... I think I enter my fertile period tomorrow so I might celebrate with a good old fashioned :sex: 

New Mummy I hope you feel better! Gutted i'm sure R&R is in order along with some well earned TLC from the other half... 

Hoope everyone is good :hi: :hugs: specially you Trin! Not spoke for a while I also suspect you'll be :sleep: when I get back too :) i'm enjoying 2011 so far and Molly & Kit are having bubbas this year :cloud9: what a thought!


----------



## firstbaby25

see you later turtle lovies :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Jaynie! Have fun!


----------



## new mummy2010

Well I'm officially ill been sick was horrible and OH is staying home tomorrow to look after me awww bless 

I will join your FB groups \pages when my lappy is sorted Trin+Sara 

Jaynie thanks hun seems like myOH took your advice !! Hope your meal is yummy totally off any food right this min tough 

Those baba clothes look cutesy Sara I will be happy to donate my babys things if you like I love to know I'm helping a needy course 

OMG who has watched Eastenders ?? One word "heartbreaking"


----------



## Sarachka

Where is aunt flo? I'm on cd33 and negative test again today - can she please just stop toying with me and arrive so I can move on to cycle #4?!


----------



## Mollykins

How long are your cycles usually Sarachka?


----------



## Sarachka

31 days, although the last one was 28


----------



## Mollykins

Is this your longest cycle so far?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Thank god for that, no more dinners or lunches to prepare for a while!:happydance:

*Sarachka* I was wondering about my AF too, it should have arrived yesterday or today (my cycles are 30 or 31 days) and I want to move onto next cycle asap so I did the tampon in and out thing and she'll be here very soon...tinged very very light brown. Are you eating your dinner?:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi All :hi:

Hope your day is going well whatever time it is with you :thumbup:

Holly..glad you're getting a reprieve from cooking for 5 mins. :thumbup: You'll miss them all when they're gone though :dohh:

Molly..that was a lovely thought for Holly's birthday...you're a treasure :flower:

Sarachka..hmmm, I'll kick AF's scrawny butt for you and tell her never to be so tardy again!! :trouble: You too Holly!

Newmummy...yes, I watched Eastenders....:cry: wished I hadn't :nope:

Firstbaby...enjoy your Indian food now that you're well enough to eat it! Mmmm, I could go some spicy food myself (very unlike me...I'm a Chinese food fan:shrug:)

:hugs:&:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly thankyou for the footprints recipe:thumbup: I did try with a plaster kit when LO was about a month old but it was a _disaster_ and I had plaster EVERYWHERE and I had a doctor's visit that afternoon for LO's first lot of injections and I was so embarrased explaining why LO had plaster all over her feet:blush: I did scrub it off as much as I could but it was ingrained in her toe nails:shrug: The doughy version seems better, and she's a bit less floppy now, so I'll try again:happydance:

How are your hormones doing Molly?:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:

PROMISE!:thumbup:

If it was born early it could come on my b'day, the 18th October!!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hi All :hi:
> 
> Hope your day is going well whatever time it is with you :thumbup:
> 
> Holly..glad you're getting a reprieve from cooking for 5 mins. :thumbup: You'll miss them all when they're gone though :dohh:
> 
> Molly..that was a lovely thought for Holly's birthday...you're a treasure :flower:
> 
> Sarachka..hmmm, I'll kick AF's scrawny butt for you and tell her never to be so tardy again!! :trouble: You too Holly!
> 
> Newmummy...yes, I watched Eastenders....:cry: wished I hadn't :nope:
> 
> Firstbaby...enjoy your Indian food now that you're well enough to eat it! Mmmm, I could go some spicy food myself (very unlike me...I'm a Chinese food fan:shrug:)
> 
> :hugs:&:kiss:

Mmmm.... chinese food... egg flower soup!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I like Alexander and Logan at one point I had my heart set on Logan but now i'm not so sure (it doesn't match my girls name!) I have to pass a family name down as a middle name and it's a bit iffy with that too!
> 
> I'm just getting ready to go out and eat curry :) there's a great indian restaurant near my PIL's so we are going there with them and his sister and her partner! Should be good and then we're coming back for more good films/peep show/chilling... I think I enter my fertile period tomorrow so I might celebrate with a good old fashioned :sex:
> 
> New Mummy I hope you feel better! Gutted i'm sure R&R is in order along with some well earned TLC from the other half...
> 
> Hoope everyone is good :hi: :hugs: specially you Trin! Not spoke for a while I also suspect you'll be :sleep: when I get back too :) i'm enjoying 2011 so far and Molly & Kit are having bubbas this year :cloud9: what a thought!

I know you've left already but OMG I'm soooo jealous, I sooooo fancy a curry :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly thankyou for the footprints recipe:thumbup: I did try with a plaster kit when LO was about a month old but it was a _disaster_ and I had plaster EVERYWHERE and I had a doctor's visit that afternoon for LO's first lot of injections and I was so embarrased explaining why LO had plaster all over her feet:blush: I did scrub it off as much as I could but it was ingrained in her toe nails:shrug: The doughy version seems better, and she's a bit less floppy now, so I'll try again:happydance:
> 
> How are your hormones doing Molly?:hugs:

Hormones seem all right today... I unclasped my bra last night and let it fall and almost cried with the amount of pain my BB's inflicted on me. So SORE! I also got pretty nauseous last night... put me to bed it was so bad. :( BUT today, I am well. :thumbup: Are you excited for tomorrow? Perhaps you can make two prints of LO... one for your parents to take home with them. Oh so sweet. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> hi all :hi:
> 
> Hope your day is going well whatever time it is with you :thumbup:
> 
> Holly..glad you're getting a reprieve from cooking for 5 mins. :thumbup: You'll miss them all when they're gone though :dohh:
> 
> Molly..that was a lovely thought for holly's birthday...you're a treasure :flower:
> 
> Sarachka..hmmm, i'll kick af's scrawny butt for you and tell her never to be so tardy again!! :trouble: You too holly!
> 
> Newmummy...yes, i watched eastenders....:cry: Wished i hadn't :nope:
> 
> Firstbaby...enjoy your indian food now that you're well enough to eat it! Mmmm, i could go some spicy food myself (very unlike me...i'm a chinese food fan:shrug:)
> 
> :hugs:&:kiss:
> 
> mmmm.... Chinese food... Egg flower soup!Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmm chinese tooooooo! Yummy yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:
> 
> PROMISE!:thumbup:
> 
> If it was born early it could come on my b'day, the 18th October!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Was Holly born early?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:
> 
> PROMISE!:thumbup:
> 
> If it was born early it could come on my b'day, the 18th October!!:happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: this would be fab...you know we'll remember this Holly!!! :thumbup: My birthday is the 17th October!!

Molly...what will your EDD be?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly thankyou for the footprints recipe:thumbup: I did try with a plaster kit when LO was about a month old but it was a _disaster_ and I had plaster EVERYWHERE and I had a doctor's visit that afternoon for LO's first lot of injections and I was so embarrased explaining why LO had plaster all over her feet:blush: I did scrub it off as much as I could but it was ingrained in her toe nails:shrug: The doughy version seems better, and she's a bit less floppy now, so I'll try again:happydance:
> 
> How are your hormones doing Molly?:hugs:
> 
> Hormones seem all right today... I unclasped my bra last night and let it fall and almost cried with the amount of pain my BB's inflicted on me. So SORE! I also got pretty nauseous last night... put me to bed it was so bad. :( BUT today, I am well. :thumbup: Are you excited for tomorrow? Perhaps you can make two prints of LO... one for your parents to take home with them. Oh so sweet. :hugs:Click to expand...

DAT'S DEM PREGNANT BOOBS:holly::holly::holly: WANT WANT WANT:hissy::brat::hissy:

I can't wait til tomorrow:happydance: That's a great idea for the double set of footprints:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Is this your longest cycle so far?

yep, longest one since I started recording them in January 2010



HollyMonkey said:


> *Sarachka* I was wondering about my AF too, it should have arrived yesterday or today (my cycles are 30 or 31 days) and I want to move onto next cycle asap so I did the tampon in and out thing and she'll be here very soon...tinged very very light brown. Are you eating your dinner?:haha:

Yes I am lol https://serve.mysmiley.net/sick/sick0006.gif my home made shepard's pie ... mmmm it's a good one. Home made bread too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:
> 
> PROMISE!:thumbup:
> 
> If it was born early it could come on my b'day, the 18th October!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: this would be fab...you know we'll remember this Holly!!! :thumbup: My birthday is the 17th October!!
> 
> Molly...what will your EDD be?Click to expand...

:happydance:Ooooo my best friend and Holly's Godmother is 17th October too, I tease her about how much older than me she is too:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:
> 
> PROMISE!:thumbup:
> 
> If it was born early it could come on my b'day, the 18th October!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: this would be fab...you know we'll remember this Holly!!! :thumbup: My birthday is the 17th October!!
> 
> Molly...what will your EDD be?Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:Ooooo my best friend and Holly's Godmother is 17th October too, I tease her about how much older than me she is too:haha:Click to expand...

I bet you do you cheeky thing you!! :winkwink: I for one am scarred from all the taunting about my advancing years :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:
> 
> PROMISE!:thumbup:
> 
> If it was born early it could come on my b'day, the 18th October!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Was Holly born early?Click to expand...

5 days early:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:
> 
> PROMISE!:thumbup:
> 
> If it was born early it could come on my b'day, the 18th October!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: this would be fab...you know we'll remember this Holly!!! :thumbup: My birthday is the 17th October!!
> 
> Molly...what will your EDD be?Click to expand...

I believe my EDD is 8 September but I'm guessing my ob/gyn might change that after the scan... who knows. :shrug: Both of the girls were late, my oldest was 15 days late, though they induced on the morning of the 14th day. My youngest DD was born 9 days late. :dohh: Something fun would be for this LO to be a "bit" late.... 10, Sept. '11 re-arrange to : 09.10.11 :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- your vomiting smiley is a bit... gross. :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- your vomiting smiley is a bit... gross. :sick:

but i got stuck looking at it for a while haha


----------



## Mollykins

So I am having a hard time NOT starting a pinwheel mobile... I have shiny metallic origami paper too. Ooo! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- your vomiting smiley is a bit... gross. :sick:

I agree with Molly. That smiley is enough to make you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Very funny Holly...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So I am having a hard time NOT starting a pinwheel mobile... I have shiny metallic origami paper too. Ooo! :dance:

:happydance:Hurrah for S.M.O.P! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

oh i do love my youngest daughter, after spending half an hour earlier putting all their books in height order she decided she wanted to read all of them! lol im so glad i didnt put them in alphabetical! lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Very funny Holly...

Sorry Molly:blush: I should be more tactful around all you queasy pregnant turtles. Forgive me?:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> oh i do love my youngest daughter, after spending half an hour earlier putting all their books in height order she decided she wanted to read all of them! lol im so glad i didnt put them in alphabetical! lol

As long as you didn't have to read them all to her? That could be time consuming? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh i do love my youngest daughter, after spending half an hour earlier putting all their books in height order she decided she wanted to read all of them! lol im so glad i didnt put them in alphabetical! lol
> 
> As long as you didn't have to read them all to her? That could be time consuming? :shrug::winkwink:Click to expand...

no luckily she only likes the pictures! lol


----------



## kit_cat

So Holly....you got big plans for LO tomorrow? It'll be lovely whatever you do having your family there but wondered if you'd something wunderbar up your creative little sleeve?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> oh i do love my youngest daughter, after spending half an hour earlier putting all their books in height order she decided she wanted to read all of them! lol im so glad i didnt put them in alphabetical! lol

How old are your DD's? My mum got LO for Christmas a set of 'Hairy McClary' books, and LO loves them!!! It must be amazing when they start reading:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to :sleep: turtle-girls
I'm going back to work tomorrow and I've gotten into the habit of going to sleep at around 1 or 2am because I'm reading. The boys are still on holiday for another week so i'll go in tomorrow, do an antenatal home visit, see what my schedule is like and then maybe take the rest of the week off :happydance: of course I don't make any money but it'll be fun to have a break.

Chat tomorrow


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Very funny Holly...
> 
> Sorry Molly:blush: I should be more tactful around all you queasy pregnant turtles. Forgive me?:flower:Click to expand...

Of course. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! Sleep well!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh i do love my youngest daughter, after spending half an hour earlier putting all their books in height order she decided she wanted to read all of them! lol im so glad i didnt put them in alphabetical! lol
> 
> How old are your DD's? My mum got LO for Christmas a set of 'Hairy McClary' books, and LO loves them!!! It must be amazing when they start reading:kiss:Click to expand...

i have a 9 year old (going on 16) and a 5 year old im not 'allowed' to read to my eldest anymore as she can read in her head lol, but my youngest loves me to read to her, if my girls could live in a library they would :) it is really cute when they start reading my younget came home with her first reading book from school a couple of months ago and read it to me it was very hard not to have a cry! but so cute at the same time :) x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to :sleep: turtle-girls
> I'm going back to work tomorrow and I've gotten into the habit of going to sleep at around 1 or 2am because I'm reading. The boys are still on holiday for another week so i'll go in tomorrow, do an antenatal home visit, see what my schedule is like and then maybe take the rest of the week off :happydance: of course I don't make any money but it'll be fun to have a break.
> 
> Chat tomorrow

good night sleep well


----------



## Mollykins

Well, I made a large shiny pinwheel quick fast to see how it would look using the one sided metallic paper... not bad I must say. Though the ones I would make for a pinwheel mobile would be a quarter of the size of the one I just made... here 'tis...
 



Attached Files:







pinwheel large.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> So Holly....you got big plans for LO tomorrow? It'll be lovely whatever you do having your family there but wondered if you'd something wunderbar up your creative little sleeve?

Well I was planning to put on a puppet show (my 3 little pigs) but I haven't finished the wolf yet so I'll save that as a late birthday present! I'll do those Molly foot/hand print things but maybe the 4th since the oven (and the flour!) will be in use making a monkey cake tomorrow:happydance: Just a party lunch with my parents and her presents, then I think in the afternoon a trip to town- tourism for the folks and merry go round for LO! She had a party today too, with my MIL and her godfather, and she had presents from them- a great 'activity cube', an aquadoodle mat, a doll with frizzy orange wool hair and some cosy pyjamas:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Trinity...sorry, I didn't even say hello to you earlier...or comment on your most lovely pictures :flower: I must say, I'm surprised you get the chance to do such artsy things alongside your supermom duties! The benefits of the holidays I expect.

Hope you're ok sweetie and have your teeth well and truly dug in to a meaty book...i know you will :thumbup:

Lotsaluv :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

UK people: Baby High is on MTV now followed by 2 new episodes of Teen Mom. YAY


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, :kiss: for you LO tomorrow

PS my BIL just came back from Perpignan. They went to the south of france because belgium was too cold for them


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So Holly....you got big plans for LO tomorrow? It'll be lovely whatever you do having your family there but wondered if you'd something wunderbar up your creative little sleeve?
> 
> Well I was planning to put on a puppet show (my 3 little pigs) but I haven't finished the wolf yet so I'll save that as a late birthday present! I'll do those Molly foot/hand print things but maybe the 4th since the oven (and the flour!) will be in use making a monkey cake tomorrow:happydance: Just a party lunch with my parents and her presents, then I think in the afternoon a trip to town- tourism for the folks and merry go round for LO! She had a party today too, with my MIL and her godfather, and she had presents from them- a great 'activity cube', an aquadoodle mat, a doll with frizzy orange wool hair and some cosy pyjamas:happydance:Click to expand...

Aww, she sounds properly spoiled! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So Holly....you got big plans for LO tomorrow? It'll be lovely whatever you do having your family there but wondered if you'd something wunderbar up your creative little sleeve?
> 
> Well I was planning to put on a puppet show (my 3 little pigs) but I haven't finished the wolf yet so I'll save that as a late birthday present! I'll do those Molly foot/hand print things but maybe the 4th since the oven (and the flour!) will be in use making a monkey cake tomorrow:happydance: Just a party lunch with my parents and her presents, then I think in the afternoon a trip to town- tourism for the folks and merry go round for LO! She had a party today too, with my MIL and her godfather, and she had presents from them- a great 'activity cube', an aquadoodle mat, a doll with frizzy orange wool hair and some cosy pyjamas:happydance:Click to expand...

Sounds faaaabulous! A monkey cake as in a cake for monkey or a cake that looks like a monkey?? We will of course need pics :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to :sleep: turtle-girls
> I'm going back to work tomorrow and I've gotten into the habit of going to sleep at around 1 or 2am because I'm reading. The boys are still on holiday for another week so i'll go in tomorrow, do an antenatal home visit, see what my schedule is like and then maybe take the rest of the week off :happydance: of course I don't make any money but it'll be fun to have a break.
> 
> Chat tomorrow

Night Trin:kiss: Your painting's fab, I was getting round to mentioning it but kept getting distracted!! Our boys are back to school tomorrow:thumbup:
Sleep tight my SuperTurtle:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> UK people: Baby High is on MTV now followed by 2 new episodes of Teen Mom. YAY

on record :) i record it every sunday i love teen mom lol


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. omg. :growlmad: My OH is taking it upon himself to clean around the house... load of laundry... dishes... I just went about and now I've come back infuriated. He's doing everything wrong :hissy: He's mixing laundry... putting things away wrong... touching stuff that doesn't need to be bothered by him and I can't say a thing because he will get all bent out of shape and we will get into a huge fight because my hormones think that it's time to kill. I feel like throwing myself to the ground and having a nice screaming, flailing fit. :hissy: :brat: 

[-(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Omg. omg. :growlmad: My OH is taking it upon himself to clean around the house... load of laundry... dishes... I just went about and now I've come back infuriated. He's doing everything wrong :hissy: He's mixing laundry... putting things away wrong... touching stuff that doesn't need to be bothered by him and I can't say a thing because he will get all bent out of shape and we will get into a huge fight because my hormones think that it's time to kill. I feel like throwing myself to the ground and having a nice screaming, flailing fit. :hissy: :brat:
> 
> [-(

...and breathe dear Molly. You know that as your pregnancy progresses you will need to relinquish a little of the control and need OH to contribute a little more on the household duties front. Even if he's doing things wrong, he;s still doing them. You can, if you need to, sort them out later. 

It's not worth a fight really is it? However...feel free to throw yourself about tantrum style out of his earshot :brat: :brat::winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi turtles .... What a morning I had today ... Woke up to little crumble having the runs ... So have a sickly kitten ! 

So there we was cleaning up poo.... Oh upstairs and me downstairs both heaving ..... Thank goodness we didn't have to do the nasty this morning as it wouldn't have been very pleasant ......

Had a lie down at 5 and woke up 4 hours later..... Lazy crunchie ! I have turned into moomin

Just watching baby high ... Thanks for that x 

Love hearing all the baby names ..... Hollymonkey is nearly one ! Toot toot


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Omg. omg. :growlmad: My OH is taking it upon himself to clean around the house... load of laundry... dishes... I just went about and now I've come back infuriated. He's doing everything wrong :hissy: He's mixing laundry... putting things away wrong... touching stuff that doesn't need to be bothered by him and I can't say a thing because he will get all bent out of shape and we will get into a huge fight because my hormones think that it's time to kill. I feel like throwing myself to the ground and having a nice screaming, flailing fit. :hissy: :brat:
> 
> [-(
> 
> ...and breathe dear Molly. You know that as your pregnancy progresses you will need to relinquish a little of the control and need OH to contribute a little more on the household duties front. Even if he's doing things wrong, he;s still doing them. You can, if you need to, sort them out later.
> 
> It's not worth a fight really is it? However...feel free to throw yourself about tantrum style out of his earshot :brat: :brat::winkwink:Click to expand...

It isn't worth a fight, no. Which is why I just shushed myself and went downstairs to my origami and turtles. I know he's trying to be sweet and helpful I'm just rabid OCD and... (pout). I DESPISE being irrational. [-(


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Crunchie, that awful!! I hope you all get to feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This morning on our mountain bike outing DH got a puncture, so I repaired it for him up to our knees in freezing mud, men hey, then he GOT ANOTHER ONE:dohh: 

And *Kit* and *Addie* and any other sporty turtles, yesterday I ran with DH and today I cycled with him for the 1st time together since pre-baby and I was much faster than him:happydance: SOOOOOO, pushing a pushchair up hills and running around after a LO _does keep you fit!_ Poor DH was a bit miffed:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Omg. omg. :growlmad: My OH is taking it upon himself to clean around the house... load of laundry... dishes... I just went about and now I've come back infuriated. He's doing everything wrong :hissy: He's mixing laundry... putting things away wrong... touching stuff that doesn't need to be bothered by him and I can't say a thing because he will get all bent out of shape and we will get into a huge fight because my hormones think that it's time to kill. I feel like throwing myself to the ground and having a nice screaming, flailing fit. :hissy: :brat:
> 
> [-(
> 
> ...and breathe dear Molly. You know that as your pregnancy progresses you will need to relinquish a little of the control and need OH to contribute a little more on the household duties front. Even if he's doing things wrong, he;s still doing them. You can, if you need to, sort them out later.
> 
> It's not worth a fight really is it? However...feel free to throw yourself about tantrum style out of his earshot :brat: :brat::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't worth a fight, no. Which is why I just shushed myself and went downstairs to my origami and turtles. I know he's trying to be sweet and helpful I'm just rabid OCD and... (pout). I DESPISE being irrational. [-(Click to expand...

Good decision! So was that a triumph for nature or nurture do you think??


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Turtle :friends: :hi:

Hope everyone has had/is having a good day?

Sorry i've neglected u today! I've been a busy bee today making cards and taking MIL food shopping and most importantly....

Going to the Gym!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so :happydance: about the gym because my main New Years Resolution is to lose weight! I *need* to lose atleast 3 stone! I went from a size 10 to a size 16 in 5 years! :blush: (Thats what being in love does for u! :haha:)

So i've just got back from the gym and at the mo i am eating fresh pineapple and yoghurt! :happydance:

Dave is a Personal Trainer so it is much easier knowing what i can and can't eat (i was quite suprised when i first met him... so many things i thought were good for me were actually really bad! :dohh:)
But we are both ashamed to say we have let ourselves go quite a bit the last year but now we are very motivated to do something about it! :happydance:

*Sarachka-* Could i ask u a big favour?... would u mind making me a sparkleee please? Something pink and glittery... saying something along the lines of.... Fighting Flab to be Fit and Fab!... Not sure if thats too many words? Hope not lol! :haha:
Thanks hun! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Omg. omg. :growlmad: My OH is taking it upon himself to clean around the house... load of laundry... dishes... I just went about and now I've come back infuriated. He's doing everything wrong :hissy: He's mixing laundry... putting things away wrong... touching stuff that doesn't need to be bothered by him and I can't say a thing because he will get all bent out of shape and we will get into a huge fight because my hormones think that it's time to kill. I feel like throwing myself to the ground and having a nice screaming, flailing fit. :hissy: :brat:
> 
> [-(
> 
> ...and breathe dear Molly. You know that as your pregnancy progresses you will need to relinquish a little of the control and need OH to contribute a little more on the household duties front. Even if he's doing things wrong, he;s still doing them. You can, if you need to, sort them out later.
> 
> It's not worth a fight really is it? However...feel free to throw yourself about tantrum style out of his earshot :brat: :brat::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't worth a fight, no. Which is why I just shushed myself and went downstairs to my origami and turtles. I know he's trying to be sweet and helpful I'm just rabid OCD and... (pout). I DESPISE being irrational. [-(Click to expand...
> 
> Good decision! So was that a triumph for nature or nurture do you think??Click to expand...

Nurture... most definitely... Nature would have eaten him. :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My Turtle :friends: :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a good day?
> 
> Sorry i've neglected u today! I've been a busy bee today making cards and taking MIL food shopping and most importantly....
> 
> Going to the Gym!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so :happydance: about the gym because my main New Years Resolution is to lose weight! I *need* to lose atleast 3 stone! I went from a size 10 to a size 16 in 5 years! :blush: (Thats what being in love does for u! :haha:)
> 
> So i've just got back from the gym and at the mo i am eating fresh pineapple and yoghurt! :happydance:
> 
> Dave is a Personal Trainer so it is much easier knowing what i can and can't eat (i was quite suprised when i first met him... so many things i thought were good for me were actually really bad! :dohh:)
> But we are both ashamed to say we have let ourselves go quite a bit the last year but now we are very motivated to do something about it! :happydance:
> 
> *Sarachka-* Could i ask u a big favour?... would u mind making me a sparkleee please? Something pink and glittery... saying something along the lines of.... Fighting Flab to be Fit and Fab!... Not sure if thats too many words? Hope not lol! :haha:
> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> xxx

I love the name of the siggy you want! VERY catchy! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Omg. omg. :growlmad: My OH is taking it upon himself to clean around the house... load of laundry... dishes... I just went about and now I've come back infuriated. He's doing everything wrong :hissy: He's mixing laundry... putting things away wrong... touching stuff that doesn't need to be bothered by him and I can't say a thing because he will get all bent out of shape and we will get into a huge fight because my hormones think that it's time to kill. I feel like throwing myself to the ground and having a nice screaming, flailing fit. :hissy: :brat:
> 
> [-(

Let him do it and come chat to us turtles Molly. You can rearrange pots and laundry later in the week, they're easier to arrange than wounded hearts if you complain to him:hugs:(Just make sure nothing light coloured or delicate is going in on a hot darks wash, I've lost a few garments that way:growlmad:)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Omg. omg. :growlmad: My OH is taking it upon himself to clean around the house... load of laundry... dishes... I just went about and now I've come back infuriated. He's doing everything wrong :hissy: He's mixing laundry... putting things away wrong... touching stuff that doesn't need to be bothered by him and I can't say a thing because he will get all bent out of shape and we will get into a huge fight because my hormones think that it's time to kill. I feel like throwing myself to the ground and having a nice screaming, flailing fit. :hissy: :brat:
> 
> [-(
> 
> ...and breathe dear Molly. You know that as your pregnancy progresses you will need to relinquish a little of the control and need OH to contribute a little more on the household duties front. Even if he's doing things wrong, he;s still doing them. You can, if you need to, sort them out later.
> 
> It's not worth a fight really is it? However...feel free to throw yourself about tantrum style out of his earshot :brat: :brat::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't worth a fight, no. Which is why I just shushed myself and went downstairs to my origami and turtles. I know he's trying to be sweet and helpful I'm just rabid OCD and... (pout). I DESPISE being irrational. [-(Click to expand...
> 
> Good decision! So was that a triumph for nature or nurture do you think??Click to expand...
> 
> Nurture... most definitely... Nature would have eaten him. :munch:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Now I'm peachy... no pun intended Kit. :winkwink: Mood swings :wacko: 

Holly- I think the other part that is bothering me is that I feel guilty that he's doing all the housework and not me. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: My Turtle :friends: :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a good day?
> 
> Sorry i've neglected u today! I've been a busy bee today making cards and taking MIL food shopping and most importantly....
> 
> Going to the Gym!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so :happydance: about the gym because my main New Years Resolution is to lose weight! I *need* to lose atleast 3 stone! I went from a size 10 to a size 16 in 5 years! :blush: (Thats what being in love does for u! :haha:)
> 
> So i've just got back from the gym and at the mo i am eating fresh pineapple and yoghurt! :happydance:
> 
> Dave is a Personal Trainer so it is much easier knowing what i can and can't eat (i was quite suprised when i first met him... so many things i thought were good for me were actually really bad! :dohh:)
> But we are both ashamed to say we have let ourselves go quite a bit the last year but now we are very motivated to do something about it! :happydance:
> 
> *Sarachka-* Could i ask u a big favour?... would u mind making me a sparkleee please? Something pink and glittery... saying something along the lines of.... Fighting Flab to be Fit and Fab!... Not sure if thats too many words? Hope not lol! :haha:
> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I love the name of the siggy you want! VERY catchy! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah' tis cool, and you sound really motivated Moominboobs:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

well i am off for a warm bath and bed as the headache has decided to come back! yay not :/ good night everyone x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Now I'm peachy... no pun intended Kit. :winkwink: Mood swings :wacko:
> 
> Holly- I think the other part that is bothering me is that I feel guilty that he's doing all the housework and not me. :cry:

Pfff! Men love doing housework in their heart of hearts. Consider it as a treat for him :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night April..hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well dear April. :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> well i am off for a warm bath and bed as the headache has decided to come back! yay not :/ good night everyone x

Goodnight mummyapril, goodluck with the headache :hugs: I had lots of headaches pregnant too, as you say, yay not!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm peachy... no pun intended Kit. :winkwink: Mood swings :wacko:
> 
> Holly- I think the other part that is bothering me is that I feel guilty that he's doing all the housework and not me. :cry:
> 
> Pfff! Men love doing housework in their heart of hearts. Consider it as a treat for him :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing:Click to expand...

Is it possible that he is doing this as a result of the pregnancy?? Man-nesting?? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm peachy... no pun intended Kit. :winkwink: Mood swings :wacko:
> 
> Holly- I think the other part that is bothering me is that I feel guilty that he's doing all the housework and not me. :cry:
> 
> Pfff! Men love doing housework in their heart of hearts. Consider it as a treat for him :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it possible that he is doing this as a result of the pregnancy?? Man-nesting?? :haha:Click to expand...

Mesting? :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

soo how many bfp have i missed?


----------



## Sarachka

MoominMumma said:


> I'm so :happydance: about the gym because my main New Years Resolution is to lose weight! I *need* to lose atleast 3 stone! I went from a size 10 to a size 16 in 5 years! :blush: (Thats what being in love does for u! :haha:)
> *Sarachka-* Could i ask u a big favour?... would u mind making me a sparkleee please? Something pink and glittery... saying something along the lines of.... Fighting Flab to be Fit and Fab!... Not sure if thats too many words? Hope not lol! :haha:
> Thanks hun! :hugs: xxx

I'd lurrrrve to! I know how you feel, in the last two years I've gained two stone. I did used to have a bit of a food issue though so I'm _trying_ to see it as a positive, and I'm still a healty weight for my heigh as opposed to before being underweight but stilll .... being underweight looked nice! wahhhh.

*April* love the updated tickers with photos - such beautiful girls!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: My Turtle :friends: :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a good day?
> 
> Sorry i've neglected u today! I've been a busy bee today making cards and taking MIL food shopping and most importantly....
> 
> Going to the Gym!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so :happydance: about the gym because my main New Years Resolution is to lose weight! I *need* to lose atleast 3 stone! I went from a size 10 to a size 16 in 5 years! :blush: (Thats what being in love does for u! :haha:)
> 
> So i've just got back from the gym and at the mo i am eating fresh pineapple and yoghurt! :happydance:
> 
> Dave is a Personal Trainer so it is much easier knowing what i can and can't eat (i was quite suprised when i first met him... so many things i thought were good for me were actually really bad! :dohh:)
> But we are both ashamed to say we have let ourselves go quite a bit the last year but now we are very motivated to do something about it! :happydance:
> 
> *Sarachka-* Could i ask u a big favour?... would u mind making me a sparkleee please? Something pink and glittery... saying something along the lines of.... Fighting Flab to be Fit and Fab!... Not sure if thats too many words? Hope not lol! :haha:
> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I love the name of the siggy you want! VERY catchy! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah' tis cool, and you sound really motivated Moominboobs:thumbup:Click to expand...

*Molly*- Thanks hun! :thumbup: I am quite suprised that i managed to come up with such a catchy name.... seen as i'm sooooo tired now! :winkwink:

*Hollyboobs*- Yes i am rather motivated hun! :thumbup: I often find that once i get back into the swing of going to the gym that i suddenly have a rush of motivation! :haha::winkwink:

Now girls i have a question....

U all know about my OPK's messing me around so i wont bore u with that! :haha:

I got my 2nd pos OPK on NYE and we BD'd on NYD... so do i count the 1st as 1dpo (because thats when i got my pos OPK) or do i count today as 1dpo (because we BD'd yesterday?) Sorry i've got tired brain! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
> DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:

Ay! In your bed!? Oh noes.:nope:


----------



## want2bamum86

ne1 else 7 weeks?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
> DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:

Oooo, I just can't imagine :shrug: Tell me more......were you pleased/scared/panicked???? Love to hear your experiences....if you don't mind?


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
> DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:

Awww hollyboobs.... u making me all :cry:! 

Yay for Hollinka! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: My Turtle :friends: :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a good day?
> 
> Sorry i've neglected u today! I've been a busy bee today making cards and taking MIL food shopping and most importantly....
> 
> Going to the Gym!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so :happydance: about the gym because my main New Years Resolution is to lose weight! I *need* to lose atleast 3 stone! I went from a size 10 to a size 16 in 5 years! :blush: (Thats what being in love does for u! :haha:)
> 
> So i've just got back from the gym and at the mo i am eating fresh pineapple and yoghurt! :happydance:
> 
> Dave is a Personal Trainer so it is much easier knowing what i can and can't eat (i was quite suprised when i first met him... so many things i thought were good for me were actually really bad! :dohh:)
> But we are both ashamed to say we have let ourselves go quite a bit the last year but now we are very motivated to do something about it! :happydance:
> 
> *Sarachka-* Could i ask u a big favour?... would u mind making me a sparkleee please? Something pink and glittery... saying something along the lines of.... Fighting Flab to be Fit and Fab!... Not sure if thats too many words? Hope not lol! :haha:
> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I love the name of the siggy you want! VERY catchy! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah' tis cool, and you sound really motivated Moominboobs:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> *Molly*- Thanks hun! :thumbup: I am quite suprised that i managed to come up with such a catchy name.... seen as i'm sooooo tired now! :winkwink:
> 
> *Hollyboobs*- Yes i am rather motivated hun! :thumbup: I often find that once i get back into the swing of going to the gym that i suddenly have a rush of motivation! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> Now girls i have a question....
> 
> U all know about my OPK's messing me around so i wont bore u with that! :haha:
> 
> I got my 2nd pos OPK on NYE and we BD'd on NYD... so do i count the 1st as 1dpo (because thats when i got my pos OPK) or do i count today as 1dpo (because we BD'd yesterday?) Sorry i've got tired brain! :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Moomin- where's your ticker?? I can not see one... hmm...


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> soo how many bfp have i missed?

I think we're still at 10?:shrug: Did you have a good New Year's Eve?


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: My Turtle :friends: :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a good day?
> 
> Sorry i've neglected u today! I've been a busy bee today making cards and taking MIL food shopping and most importantly....
> 
> Going to the Gym!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so :happydance: about the gym because my main New Years Resolution is to lose weight! I *need* to lose atleast 3 stone! I went from a size 10 to a size 16 in 5 years! :blush: (Thats what being in love does for u! :haha:)
> 
> So i've just got back from the gym and at the mo i am eating fresh pineapple and yoghurt! :happydance:
> 
> Dave is a Personal Trainer so it is much easier knowing what i can and can't eat (i was quite suprised when i first met him... so many things i thought were good for me were actually really bad! :dohh:)
> But we are both ashamed to say we have let ourselves go quite a bit the last year but now we are very motivated to do something about it! :happydance:
> 
> *Sarachka-* Could i ask u a big favour?... would u mind making me a sparkleee please? Something pink and glittery... saying something along the lines of.... Fighting Flab to be Fit and Fab!... Not sure if thats too many words? Hope not lol! :haha:
> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I love the name of the siggy you want! VERY catchy! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah' tis cool, and you sound really motivated Moominboobs:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> *Molly*- Thanks hun! :thumbup: I am quite suprised that i managed to come up with such a catchy name.... seen as i'm sooooo tired now! :winkwink:
> 
> *Hollyboobs*- Yes i am rather motivated hun! :thumbup: I often find that once i get back into the swing of going to the gym that i suddenly have a rush of motivation! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> Now girls i have a question....
> 
> U all know about my OPK's messing me around so i wont bore u with that! :haha:
> 
> I got my 2nd pos OPK on NYE and we BD'd on NYD... so do i count the 1st as 1dpo (because thats when i got my pos OPK) or do i count today as 1dpo (because we BD'd yesterday?) Sorry i've got tired brain! :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Moomin- where's your ticker?? I can not see one... hmm...Click to expand...

Oooo sorry Molly M'aam! I'll go and get one now! Do u mean a cycle ticker? One of the ones that says i am 3dpo today... symptoms are... etc? :haha:

xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

holly yh i did was funni i was so hungry but didnt have here whaat i fancied to eat lol and no macdonalds were open


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
> DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oooo, I just can't imagine :shrug: Tell me more......were you pleased/scared/panicked???? Love to hear your experiences....if you don't mind?Click to expand...

I'm not a 'vibes' person on the whole but from that morning I felt oddly serene and DH told me he was going running with his friend José the next morning and I said to him, "hmm, let him know you may cancel at the last minute" ! The day passed, and in the early evening we went to a shopping centre and I bought 25 little wooden frames to make a display of pictures of all our animals and felt _really_ pregnant and _really_ zen wandering around the shopping centre. 
Then you know about the water's breaking- I felt so calm, as though I'd eaten a field of cannabis leaves, and poor DH was in a HUGE PANIC! In the car to the hospital my contractions started coming on really strong and once the big pain hit me I was just obssessed with any possible pain relief available to me! But the first bit felt lovely, very zen. And excited too, like OMG I'm going to see my baby in a few hours from now....


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: My Turtle :friends: :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a good day?
> 
> Sorry i've neglected u today! I've been a busy bee today making cards and taking MIL food shopping and most importantly....
> 
> Going to the Gym!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so :happydance: about the gym because my main New Years Resolution is to lose weight! I *need* to lose atleast 3 stone! I went from a size 10 to a size 16 in 5 years! :blush: (Thats what being in love does for u! :haha:)
> 
> So i've just got back from the gym and at the mo i am eating fresh pineapple and yoghurt! :happydance:
> 
> Dave is a Personal Trainer so it is much easier knowing what i can and can't eat (i was quite suprised when i first met him... so many things i thought were good for me were actually really bad! :dohh:)
> But we are both ashamed to say we have let ourselves go quite a bit the last year but now we are very motivated to do something about it! :happydance:
> 
> *Sarachka-* Could i ask u a big favour?... would u mind making me a sparkleee please? Something pink and glittery... saying something along the lines of.... Fighting Flab to be Fit and Fab!... Not sure if thats too many words? Hope not lol! :haha:
> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I love the name of the siggy you want! VERY catchy! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah' tis cool, and you sound really motivated Moominboobs:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> *Molly*- Thanks hun! :thumbup: I am quite suprised that i managed to come up with such a catchy name.... seen as i'm sooooo tired now! :winkwink:
> 
> *Hollyboobs*- Yes i am rather motivated hun! :thumbup: I often find that once i get back into the swing of going to the gym that i suddenly have a rush of motivation! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> Now girls i have a question....
> 
> U all know about my OPK's messing me around so i wont bore u with that! :haha:
> 
> I got my 2nd pos OPK on NYE and we BD'd on NYD... so do i count the 1st as 1dpo (because thats when i got my pos OPK) or do i count today as 1dpo (because we BD'd yesterday?) Sorry i've got tired brain! :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Moomin- where's your ticker?? I can not see one... hmm...Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo sorry Molly M'aam! I'll go and get one now! Do u mean a cycle ticker? One of the ones that says i am 3dpo today... symptoms are... etc? :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

yes! I need to follow your dpo!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
> DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ay! In your bed!? Oh noes.:nope:Click to expand...

Yep, everywhere! And they kept gushing all the way in the car too, I've no idea where it all came from:shrug: I must have swallowed an ocean


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
> DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oooo, I just can't imagine :shrug: Tell me more......were you pleased/scared/panicked???? Love to hear your experiences....if you don't mind?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a 'vibes' person on the whole but from that morning I felt oddly serene and DH told me he was going running with his friend José the next morning and I said to him, "hmm, let him know you may cancel at the last minute" ! The day passed, and in the early evening we went to a shopping centre and I bought 25 little wooden frames to make a display of pictures of all our animals and felt _really_ pregnant and _really_ zen wandering around the shopping centre.
> Then you know about the water's breaking- I felt so calm, as though I'd eaten a field of cannabis leaves, and poor DH was in a HUGE PANIC! In the car to the hospital my contractions started coming on really strong and once the big pain hit me I was just obssessed with any possible pain relief available to me! But the first bit felt lovely, very zen. And excited too, like OMG I'm going to see my baby in a few hours from now....Click to expand...

Wow...thanks Holly :cloud9: Did you have a lot of pain relief? How long from start to finish was your labour? Did you have a birth plan thingy? Do you mind me giving you the Spanish inquisition? :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> holly yh i did was funni i was so hungry but didnt have here whaat i fancied to eat lol and no macdonalds were open

You and your McDonalds:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....how was it all for you?? Zen like or otherwise??


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
> DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ay! In your bed!? Oh noes.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, everywhere! And they kept gushing all the way in the car too, I've no idea where it all came from:shrug: I must have swallowed an oceanClick to expand...

:shock: I'm so very thankful that they had to break my waters each time. Let the mess occur in the best place possible. :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

HollyMonkey said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> holly yh i did was funni i was so hungry but didnt have here whaat i fancied to eat lol and no macdonalds were open
> 
> You and your McDonalds:haha:Click to expand...

 i have a craviing for hamburgers lol


----------



## MoominMumma

Ok my Turtles i am off to :sleep: because i am sooooo tired! Well i do have a reason to be :haha:!

:sleep: well my :friends: and i will catch up tomorrow! :flower:

:hugs: to everyone!

xxx

P.S: *ahem* Molly cast your eyes on the new ticker! *ahem* :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

night moomin


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I didn't know it but my waters were to break in 3 hours time.....Weird thought! I'd gone to bed early but couldn't sleep all full of energy and had an urge to tidy up my studio at around 1am, so I got out of bed and pottered around tidying and suddenly came over really tired, went back to bed, had a weird feeling of complete calm:cloud9: and then all of a sudden a pop and a WHOOOOOOOOSH,
> DEM WATERS BROKED!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oooo, I just can't imagine :shrug: Tell me more......were you pleased/scared/panicked???? Love to hear your experiences....if you don't mind?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a 'vibes' person on the whole but from that morning I felt oddly serene and DH told me he was going running with his friend José the next morning and I said to him, "hmm, let him know you may cancel at the last minute" ! The day passed, and in the early evening we went to a shopping centre and I bought 25 little wooden frames to make a display of pictures of all our animals and felt _really_ pregnant and _really_ zen wandering around the shopping centre.
> Then you know about the water's breaking- I felt so calm, as though I'd eaten a field of cannabis leaves, and poor DH was in a HUGE PANIC! In the car to the hospital my contractions started coming on really strong and once the big pain hit me I was just obssessed with any possible pain relief available to me! But the first bit felt lovely, very zen. And excited too, like OMG I'm going to see my baby in a few hours from now....Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...thanks Holly :cloud9: Did you have a lot of pain relief? How long from start to finish was your labour? Did you have a birth plan thingy? Do you mind me giving you the Spanish inquisition? :blush:Click to expand...

I was going to have the most natural, effortless birth ever, and being a hardened triathlete of course could bear any level of pain. APPARENTLY NOT:blush: All my breathing exercises I'd diligently been practising for months, and the initial zen feeling, went out the window as soon as the biggy contractions came!! I _had_ to have a peridural since LO needed repositioning, (she threw her hands over her ears during a big contraction just before coming out:dohh:) but would have insisted on one I think, it was far more painful than I was expecting, and the whole thing took 14hrs. At the end a nurse asked me if I wanted a cup of tea and a biscuit, it was a dream offer, but she never came back with it:growlmad: I still miss that cuppa to this day:nope: I'll take my own flask of tea next time


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Moomin...sleep well :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> [I was going to have the most natural, effortless birth ever, and being a hardened triathlete of course could bear any level of pain. APPARENTLY NOT:blush: All my breathing exercises I'd diligently been practising for months, and the initial zen feeling, went out the window as soon as the biggy contractions came!! I _had_ to have a peridural since LO needed repositioning, (she threw her hands over her ears during a big contraction just before coming out:dohh:) but would have insisted on one I think, it was far more painful than I was expecting, and the whole thing took 14hrs. At the end a nurse asked me if I wanted a cup of tea and a biscuit, it was a dream offer, but she never came back with it:growlmad: I still miss that cuppa to this day:nope: I'll take my own flask of tea next time

Ok, what's the difference between epidural and peridural?? So what you're telling me is that nothing can prepare you for labour then?? No matter how well you try to plan and prepare? Tea and a biscuit?? You are easily pleased my sweet :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit it was only the pre labour where I was zen, in labour I was ANIMAL!!

I'm off to bed too my lovelies, want to be on form for HOLLY'S FIRST BIRTHDAY!:wohoo:

Nighty night:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly....how was it all for you?? Zen like or otherwise??

Well, with my second, I woke up with contractions on the 9th day she was overdue. Have you ever woken up in pain before? It makes it really hard to wake up properly... I felt fuzzy and couldn't wake up all the way. My OH was at work and my oldest DD was playing on the floor at my feet (I moved from bed to couch when LO woke up). My Aunt called to check on me. I told her I was having Braxton Hicks. She said, "Are you sure? You are late." Then I had another contraction and she said, "Okay, hang up now and call me when the next one hits, we'll time them." I said okay... lost in a bit of a doze and then another hit so I called, she said, "Are you okay?" I said, "Sure sure, just had another... you said to call." She lost it, "That was only 8 minutes!!" :haha: She then demanded I call OH out of work, which I did.... long story short, I go to the birthing center, they keep me there for about an hour and decide I've not changed much and that it's probably false labour. HA! I'm 9 days late! How do you figure?! :dohh: I was 4 cm dilated and 80% effaced with contractions coming 6-7 minutes apart and they sent me home. :nope: Well, I made it back a few hours later 9.5 cm dilated, 100% effaced with contractions coming 30 seconds apart. My OH drove like a mad man to the birthing center. Oh! At home, right before we left- my contractions were getting to be about 2-3 minutes apart and I felt a strong urge to get in the shower, so I did and BAM 45 seconds apart.... 30 seconds apart. :shock: Off to the birthing center we went. They gave me an epidural because my water hadn't broke yet and told me it would be about an hour before I would want to push. 20 minutes later, I threw up. :dohh: 5 minutes later I felt her (my LO) shift WAY down and said, "Oh!" My sister said, "What happened? Do you have to push?" I said, "Uh... no. Uh-huh, not me." Right after I said that LO shifted down again and I went panicked, "I have to push NOW. No, RIGHT NOW." Doc came in.... 13 minutes later my dear LO was born. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night lovely..thanks for answering all my questions :flower:

Have a fantastic day tomorrow with LO :cloud9: Happy 1st Birthday Holly Anna :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Moomin... loves the ticker. Thank you so much. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> [I was going to have the most natural, effortless birth ever, and being a hardened triathlete of course could bear any level of pain. APPARENTLY NOT:blush: All my breathing exercises I'd diligently been practising for months, and the initial zen feeling, went out the window as soon as the biggy contractions came!! I _had_ to have a peridural since LO needed repositioning, (she threw her hands over her ears during a big contraction just before coming out:dohh:) but would have insisted on one I think, it was far more painful than I was expecting, and the whole thing took 14hrs. At the end a nurse asked me if I wanted a cup of tea and a biscuit, it was a dream offer, but she never came back with it:growlmad: I still miss that cuppa to this day:nope: I'll take my own flask of tea next time
> 
> Ok, what's the difference between epidural and peridural?? So what you're telling me is that nothing can prepare you for labour then?? No matter how well you try to plan and prepare? Tea and a biscuit?? You are easily pleased my sweet :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oops sorry, one is in French and the other is in English! My 17th oct friend had her baby in 6 relatively painfree hours 2 weeks after me, and if my LO hadn't changed position I may have got her out at around the 6 hour point without epidural (in English!) too, but babies can do unpredictable things when push comes to shove:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Holly! :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....how was it all for you?? Zen like or otherwise??
> 
> Well, with my second, I woke up with contractions on the 9th day she was overdue. Have you ever woken up in pain before? It makes it really hard to wake up properly... I felt fuzzy and couldn't wake up all the way. My OH was at work and my oldest DD was playing on the floor at my feet (I moved from bed to couch when LO woke up). My Aunt called to check on me. I told her I was having Braxton Hicks. She said, "Are you sure? You are late." Then I had another contraction and she said, "Okay, hang up now and call me when the next one hits, we'll time them." I said okay... lost in a bit of a doze and then another hit so I called, she said, "Are you okay?" I said, "Sure sure, just had another... you said to call." She lost it, "That was only 8 minutes!!" :haha: She then demanded I call OH out of work, which I did.... long story short, I go to the birthing center, they keep me there for about an hour and decide I've not changed much and that it's probably false labour. HA! I'm 9 days late! How do you figure?! :dohh: I was 4 cm dilated and 80% effaced with contractions coming 6-7 minutes apart and they sent me home. :nope: Well, I made it back a few hours later 9.5 cm dilated, 100% effaced with contractions coming 30 seconds apart. My OH drove like a mad man to the birthing center. Oh! At home, right before we left- my contractions were getting to be about 2-3 minutes apart and I felt a strong urge to get in the shower, so I did and BAM 45 seconds apart.... 30 seconds apart. :shock: Off to the birthing center we went. They gave me an epidural because my water hadn't broke yet and told me it would be about an hour before I would want to push. 20 minutes later, I threw up. :dohh: 5 minutes later I felt her (my LO) shift WAY down and said, "Oh!" My sister said, "What happened? Do you have to push?" I said, "Uh... no. Uh-huh, not me." Right after I said that LO shifted down again and I went panicked, "I have to push NOW. No, RIGHT NOW." Doc came in.... 13 minutes later my dear LO was born. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow...amazing. It sounds frantic but of course this is an abridged version of events covering many hours so it probably wasn't frantic? I just cannot imagine myself doing any of this :shock:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi kit_cat how r u feeling?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....how was it all for you?? Zen like or otherwise??
> 
> Well, with my second, I woke up with contractions on the 9th day she was overdue. Have you ever woken up in pain before? It makes it really hard to wake up properly... I felt fuzzy and couldn't wake up all the way. My OH was at work and my oldest DD was playing on the floor at my feet (I moved from bed to couch when LO woke up). My Aunt called to check on me. I told her I was having Braxton Hicks. She said, "Are you sure? You are late." Then I had another contraction and she said, "Okay, hang up now and call me when the next one hits, we'll time them." I said okay... lost in a bit of a doze and then another hit so I called, she said, "Are you okay?" I said, "Sure sure, just had another... you said to call." She lost it, "That was only 8 minutes!!" :haha: She then demanded I call OH out of work, which I did.... long story short, I go to the birthing center, they keep me there for about an hour and decide I've not changed much and that it's probably false labour. HA! I'm 9 days late! How do you figure?! :dohh: I was 4 cm dilated and 80% effaced with contractions coming 6-7 minutes apart and they sent me home. :nope: Well, I made it back a few hours later 9.5 cm dilated, 100% effaced with contractions coming 30 seconds apart. My OH drove like a mad man to the birthing center. Oh! At home, right before we left- my contractions were getting to be about 2-3 minutes apart and I felt a strong urge to get in the shower, so I did and BAM 45 seconds apart.... 30 seconds apart. :shock: Off to the birthing center we went. They gave me an epidural because my water hadn't broke yet and told me it would be about an hour before I would want to push. 20 minutes later, I threw up. :dohh: 5 minutes later I felt her (my LO) shift WAY down and said, "Oh!" My sister said, "What happened? Do you have to push?" I said, "Uh... no. Uh-huh, not me." Right after I said that LO shifted down again and I went panicked, "I have to push NOW. No, RIGHT NOW." Doc came in.... 13 minutes later my dear LO was born. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...amazing. It sounds frantic but of course this is an abridged version of events covering many hours so it probably wasn't frantic? I just cannot imagine myself doing any of this :shock:Click to expand...

After leaving the birthing center the second time, time went by quickly... the contractions started consuming me. I became frantic with trying to find ways to "run away" from the pain that was progressively getting worse. :nope: I'm tell you now... water, whether it's shower or tub, feels AMAZING during labour. Now that is ZEN. :flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

u ok molly


----------



## Mollykins

As Holly pointed out (in not so many words), after your body really starts getting going, instincts take over. We (women) have been doing this for years and years... our bodies know what to do. Relax. You will be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....how was it all for you?? Zen like or otherwise??
> 
> Well, with my second, I woke up with contractions on the 9th day she was overdue. Have you ever woken up in pain before? It makes it really hard to wake up properly... I felt fuzzy and couldn't wake up all the way. My OH was at work and my oldest DD was playing on the floor at my feet (I moved from bed to couch when LO woke up). My Aunt called to check on me. I told her I was having Braxton Hicks. She said, "Are you sure? You are late." Then I had another contraction and she said, "Okay, hang up now and call me when the next one hits, we'll time them." I said okay... lost in a bit of a doze and then another hit so I called, she said, "Are you okay?" I said, "Sure sure, just had another... you said to call." She lost it, "That was only 8 minutes!!" :haha: She then demanded I call OH out of work, which I did.... long story short, I go to the birthing center, they keep me there for about an hour and decide I've not changed much and that it's probably false labour. HA! I'm 9 days late! How do you figure?! :dohh: I was 4 cm dilated and 80% effaced with contractions coming 6-7 minutes apart and they sent me home. :nope: Well, I made it back a few hours later 9.5 cm dilated, 100% effaced with contractions coming 30 seconds apart. My OH drove like a mad man to the birthing center. Oh! At home, right before we left- my contractions were getting to be about 2-3 minutes apart and I felt a strong urge to get in the shower, so I did and BAM 45 seconds apart.... 30 seconds apart. :shock: Off to the birthing center we went. They gave me an epidural because my water hadn't broke yet and told me it would be about an hour before I would want to push. 20 minutes later, I threw up. :dohh: 5 minutes later I felt her (my LO) shift WAY down and said, "Oh!" My sister said, "What happened? Do you have to push?" I said, "Uh... no. Uh-huh, not me." Right after I said that LO shifted down again and I went panicked, "I have to push NOW. No, RIGHT NOW." Doc came in.... 13 minutes later my dear LO was born. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...amazing. It sounds frantic but of course this is an abridged version of events covering many hours so it probably wasn't frantic? I just cannot imagine myself doing any of this :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> After leaving the birthing center the second time, time went by quickly... the contractions started consuming me. I became frantic with trying to find ways to "run away" from the pain that was progressively getting worse. :nope: I'm tell you now... water, whether it's shower or tub, feels AMAZING during labour. Now that is ZEN. :flower:Click to expand...

Duly noted Molly....WATER IS THE WAY TO GO!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

so a water birth is a gd idea?


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> hi kit_cat how r u feeling?

All good here thanks :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

gddgd kit hows pregnancy coiming along


----------



## Mollykins

I think that whatever works for you is what you should go with. Just know that if you get the epidural... you won't be allowed to move anymore; you will be flat on your back until the end. Though of course, you will be pain free so... :shrug:


----------



## want2bamum86

il never have a epidural


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think that whatever works for you is what you should go with. Just know that if you get the epidural... you won't be allowed to move anymore; you will be flat on your back until the end. Though of course, you will be pain free so... :shrug:

No epidurals for you Molly?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think that whatever works for you is what you should go with. Just know that if you get the epidural... you won't be allowed to move anymore; you will be flat on your back until the end. Though of course, you will be pain free so... :shrug:
> 
> No epidurals for you Molly?Click to expand...

I did with my second at the very end and that was nice but I prefer to "feel" the whole experience. I'm not masochistic, I'd want some pain relief... hence the water. :winkwink: I won't do it again... I'll definitely be in the water. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:

and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:

3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think that whatever works for you is what you should go with. Just know that if you get the epidural... you won't be allowed to move anymore; you will be flat on your back until the end. Though of course, you will be pain free so... :shrug:
> 
> No epidurals for you Molly?Click to expand...
> 
> I did with my second at the very end and that was nice but I prefer to "feel" the whole experience. I'm not masochistic, I'd want some pain relief... hence the water. :winkwink: I won't do it again... I'll definitely be in the water. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have always fancied having a water birth...... when ever I have pain I always get in the bath..... feel very relaxed once submerged !


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!

Holly would say that those are preggy :holly: :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think that whatever works for you is what you should go with. Just know that if you get the epidural... you won't be allowed to move anymore; you will be flat on your back until the end. Though of course, you will be pain free so... :shrug:
> 
> No epidurals for you Molly?Click to expand...
> 
> I did with my second at the very end and that was nice but I prefer to "feel" the whole experience. I'm not masochistic, I'd want some pain relief... hence the water. :winkwink: I won't do it again... I'll definitely be in the water. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have always fancied having a water birth...... when ever I have pain I always get in the bath..... feel very relaxed once submerged !Click to expand...

Exactly! Why didn't I use that example?? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!

:haha: Ok, noted..pethedine = people not sharing ice cream! :growlmad:

Crunchie my dear....your sore boobies are a great sign...Holly will be ecstatic for you :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!
> 
> Holly would say that those are preggy :holly: :thumbup:Click to expand...

i do hope so my dear mollykins !


----------



## want2bamum86

hi crunchie hunni x


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!
> 
> :haha: Ok, noted..pethedine = people not sharing ice cream! :growlmad:
> 
> Crunchie my dear....your sore boobies are a great sign...Holly will be ecstatic for you :winkwink:Click to expand...

she was screaming........................... give me an icecream.... I looked at my mum and was like we could pretend ??? then I gave her some ice chips and she threw them at me :haha:

I was only 19, I was so traumatised I said I would never have kids....but when she had her 2nd and I was 25 and back in the room I was more amazed than anything..... :baby:


----------



## Crunchie

want2bamum86 said:


> hi crunchie hunni x

hi :winkwink:


----------



## want2bamum86

how r u sweetie?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!
> 
> :haha: Ok, noted..pethedine = people not sharing ice cream! :growlmad:
> 
> Crunchie my dear....your sore boobies are a great sign...Holly will be ecstatic for you :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> she was screaming........................... give me an icecream.... I looked at my mum and was like we could pretend ??? then I gave her some ice chips and she threw them at me :haha:
> 
> I was only 19, I was so traumatised I said I would never have kids....but when she had her 2nd and I was 25 and back in the room I was more amazed than anything..... :baby:Click to expand...

Ahh, it must have been an amazing experience being there :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!
> 
> :haha: Ok, noted..pethedine = people not sharing ice cream! :growlmad:
> 
> Crunchie my dear....your sore boobies are a great sign...Holly will be ecstatic for you :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> she was screaming........................... give me an icecream.... I looked at my mum and was like we could pretend ??? then I gave her some ice chips and she threw them at me :haha:
> 
> I was only 19, I was so traumatised I said I would never have kids....but when she had her 2nd and I was 25 and back in the room I was more amazed than anything..... :baby:Click to expand...

and the funny thing is I was begging my oh for a baby and he refused.....fast forward 5 years and he is begging me to come off BC.......the irony !


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!
> 
> :haha: Ok, noted..pethedine = people not sharing ice cream! :growlmad:
> 
> Crunchie my dear....your sore boobies are a great sign...Holly will be ecstatic for you :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> she was screaming........................... give me an icecream.... I looked at my mum and was like we could pretend ??? then I gave her some ice chips and she threw them at me :haha:
> 
> I was only 19, I was so traumatised I said I would never have kids....but when she had her 2nd and I was 25 and back in the room I was more amazed than anything..... :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, it must have been an amazing experience being there :cloud9:Click to expand...

I just cant imagine what is must be like when its your own ! I do hope I can get there eventually :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

want2bamum86 said:


> how r u sweetie?

im dreading going back to work on tuesday, but thats about it

how u doing ?


----------



## want2bamum86

ok start my new job tues looking after my friends children i get so tired quick tho so its gonna b funny 

gotta find some loose trousers lol mine r getting bit tight from all the hamburgers i have ben eating lol


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys- Indian was sooo yummy... Had a biryani with dupiaza sauce mmmmm...

Kit I was there when Erin was born she was 30+ in labour and had every kind of pain relief going, she reckoned the pethadine (which has now been replaced with dia morphine in the uk) was the worst - she imagined the nurses were accusing her of being a druggie and what the midwife had said was 'she'd make a rubbish druggie!' funny times, so worth it... 

Happy birthday to holly anna from me :) it will be just adorable I hope you all enjoy it lots...


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!
> 
> :haha: Ok, noted..pethedine = people not sharing ice cream! :growlmad:
> 
> Crunchie my dear....your sore boobies are a great sign...Holly will be ecstatic for you :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> she was screaming........................... give me an icecream.... I looked at my mum and was like we could pretend ??? then I gave her some ice chips and she threw them at me :haha:
> 
> I was only 19, I was so traumatised I said I would never have kids....but when she had her 2nd and I was 25 and back in the room I was more amazed than anything..... :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, it must have been an amazing experience being there :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I just cant imagine what is must be like when its your own ! I do hope I can get there eventually :cry:Click to expand...

Neither can I sweetie hence all the questions. It WILL be you soon, I just know it....and hope for it :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Crunchie! :hugs: You are going to be preggy turtle soon!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: guys- Indian was sooo yummy... Had a biryani with dupiaza sauce mmmmm...
> 
> Kit I was there when Erin was born she was 30+ in labour and had every kind of pain relief going, she reckoned the pethadine (which has now been replaced with dia morphine in the uk) was the worst - she imagined the nurses were accusing her of being a druggie and what the midwife had said was 'she'd make a rubbish druggie!' funny times, so worth it...
> 
> Happy birthday to holly anna from me :) it will be just adorable I hope you all enjoy it lots...

see see see ! that is more funny than my SIL pethadine story :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks girls..........I do hope so ! my new years resolution is to get on moomins PMA train 

toot toot


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya jaynie....dinner sounds scrummy.....you really put me in the mood for something spicy earlier. Didn't have something spicy in the end mind you :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Thanks girls..........I do hope so ! my new years resolution is to get on moomins PMA train
> 
> toot toot

:haha: Too cute. You can do it!! :flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

kit what did u have


----------



## kit_cat

Well ladies...it's that time again...don't know where the days go!

It's been lovely chatting, but mine eyes shutteth :sleep:

Night night to all (when it comes) :hugs: x


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Well ladies...it's that time again...don't know where the days go!
> 
> It's been lovely chatting, but mine eyes shutteth :sleep:
> 
> Night night to all (when it comes) :hugs: x

night kitty kat


----------



## Mollykins

Night Kit dear. Sleep well, when you wake, you'll be 14 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

night kit xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Night lovely turtles :sleep: well! I am off to watch a couple of episodes of peep show maybe a quick game of scrabble on my ds and then hit the sack myself! Definitely setting an alarm for the morrow because I DETEST sleeping in, it's a waste of time and I always feel worse for it... I view that 9/10am is a lie in and naps are permitted in JaynieLand! Oooh I wonder what lovely foodstuff is occupying Kit's belly as of tomorrow?


----------



## want2bamum86

ne1 still awake?


----------



## firstbaby25

PS - Crunchie - keep da faith! It will happen to you even if it takes longer than you expect this forum has been a great source of inspiration for me! Surely Molly getting her :bfp: after 17 months ttc will help you more with PMA going in to the new year. I know that all this ttc lark is pants though at times and we all get down with it, I figure that because i'm below 25 there must be something fundamentally wrong with me to not be pregnant after 2 cycles TTC - on a bad day :thumbup: most of the time i'm good! If i didn't go on a TTC journey such as this one with you I wouldn't have met you crazy ladies from all over the globe! Pretty good huh? Silver lining and all that...


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> PS - Crunchie - keep da faith! It will happen to you even if it takes longer than you expect this forum has been a great source of inspiration for me! Surely Molly getting her :bfp: after 17 months ttc will help you more with PMA going in to the new year. I know that all this ttc lark is pants though at times and we all get down with it, I figure that because i'm below 25 there must be something fundamentally wrong with me to not be pregnant after 2 cycles TTC - on a bad day :thumbup: most of the time i'm good! If i didn't go on a TTC journey such as this one with you I wouldn't have met you crazy ladies from all over the globe! Pretty good huh? Silver lining and all that...

It was 18 months... but who's counting? :winkwink: :haha: You've got it right though- anything is possible. :hugs: 

Night night Jaynie dear. Sleep well. :sleep: I think it's nap time for me...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hm here all alone I see oh well I'll try to sleep instead, I'm at matts sisters and I dnt get comfortable at all it's possible I may get little to no sleep tonight :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://farm1.static.flickr.com/123/341240326_ce92ef0e7d.jpg?v=0


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow! I've got nearly 40 pages worth of catching up to do :dohh: good thing i am off tomorow! :happydance: I've missed u turtles. Hope everyone had a wonderful start to the new year! I slept thru it :haha: DH woke me up to wish me happy new years then it was back to sleep for me. 

His bday party last night was a blast. He had so much fun and I am just glad it is done. I planned on catching up before bed but my fatigue has gotten the best of me so I will postpone that til morning. See u ladies then! 

*HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY LITTLE HOLLY!* :kiss:

p.s. the :ninja: in me thought about swiping the 9,000th post but i decided that wouldn't be fair since everyone else is sleeping and I''m on a break so I will be gracious tonight :angelnot:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DEAR HOLLY ANNA!:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:
It's all calm this morning, the boys are back to school, my parents and LO fast asleep:coffee:
My temp went right down today, AF must be coming!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just me and the tumble weed:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Birthday LO:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ghxjkhckjsdghckshck


----------



## HollyMonkey

12334455566


----------



## HollyMonkey

tea anyone?:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

BFP for me?


----------



## HollyMonkey

YOUPEE!!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> wow! I've got nearly 40 pages worth of catching up to do :dohh: good thing i am off tomorow! :happydance: I've missed u turtles. Hope everyone had a wonderful start to the new year! I slept thru it :haha: DH woke me up to wish me happy new years then it was back to sleep for me.
> 
> His bday party last night was a blast. He had so much fun and I am just glad it is done. I planned on catching up before bed but my fatigue has gotten the best of me so I will postpone that til morning. See u ladies then!
> 
> *HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY LITTLE HOLLY!* :kiss:
> 
> p.s. the :ninja: in me thought about swiping the 9,000th post but i decided that wouldn't be fair since everyone else is sleeping and I''m on a break so I will be gracious tonight :angelnot:

Thanks Newbie for the tip off:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Loving the birthing stories....when I was birth partner for my SIL she had pethadine the first time round....the 2nd she refused to have it as she had imagined that we were all sitting there eating icecream and wouldnt let her have any??? :shrug:
> 
> and the 3rd she went without any pain meds.... for a big wuss she was rather quite impressive !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 3dpo poss and my boobs are killing ??? i pray that this good !!!!

:wohoo:
I'm liking dem boobs Crunchie, I'm _really_ liking:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LOOK AT MY BABY TICKER EVERYONE!

I must change my avatar and my ticker today...I'll get a birthday pic! Right, off to get my 1yr old from bed and bake her cake while she has birthday toast:happydance:

Love to all:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww! :hugs: Dear Holly Anna's 1 year AND you get your :bfp: :thumbup: Fab start to the New Year I'd say! 

Off to bed turtles. Oldest DD is off to school tomorrow. Must be up in 6 hours. :dohh:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Morning everyone! :hi:

Just a quick hello from me as I'm at work on my break and about to eat a fried egg on toast and bacon! :thumbup:

Congrats Holly on getting the 9k post! :bfp: for u :thumbup:
Happy 1st Birthday Holly Anna!!!:happydance: :thumbup:(mummy will get her :bfp: very soon! :thumbup:

And Crunchster... I'm liking dem Crunchie :holly: very much!!! :thumbup::winkwink:

Xxx

Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY ANNA !!!* Have a great day :)


----------



## Crunchie

Happy birthday Holly Anna !!!! 

Dem boobies still hurt but my nips are so sensitive ! Yippee .... Hope it's a good sign !!! 

Have a lovely day turtles !!! X


----------



## mummyApril

happy birthday holly anna hope you all enjoy her 1st birthday :D


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie that sounds promising :)

Looks like i missed a good convo last night about births :( good to read all of them though :)

hope youre all well x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Unlike Molly, desserts are not my thing so DON'T LAUGH at my deranged monkey cake:haha: Death by fairy cakes too...And *Trinitymom,* see those nice flowers in the 2nd pic, they were a present from my MIL to me yesterday:smug: Bet that fly net of yours is coming in handy in your hot weather :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







007-1.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2









006.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

What a beautiful spread !!! Clever frankenmommy !!!


----------



## Crunchie

What a lovely spread ! Clever frankenmommy xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mummyapril they're pretty pics of your girls on your siggy, they look very alike!!:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mummyapril they're pretty pics of your girls on your siggy, they look very alike!!:hugs:

ah thankyou :) the cakes look very yummy! enjoy your day sweet :)


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know Holly... if you get pregnant this coming cycle... you might be having a Halloween bebe. Oooh! If you are heavy pregnant during Halloween, promise me you will paint your belly like a jack'o'lantern and post pics! :haha:
> 
> PROMISE!:thumbup:
> 
> If it was born early it could come on my b'day, the 18th October!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: this would be fab...you know we'll remember this Holly!!! :thumbup: My birthday is the 17th October!!
> 
> Molly...what will your EDD be?Click to expand...

Hi girls my sister's b'day is the 17th october!!

I'm feeling a little better today have to really as back to work tomorrow, OH is very poorly today and even the dog lol!!

I'm just in the process of catching up and building a "triops park" with DS + his friend and starting to feel down about work

Mummyapril your girls are beautiful hun

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY HOLLY !!! Xxxxxx xxxxxX

Ps Bethany the pumpkin tummy I can't wait to see !

Hope work is ok Trin 

Hellooooo everyone else I'm off to page 898 to catch up !!


----------



## MoominMumma

On lunch now my lovelies! So thought I'd have a quick catch up! 

That's a fab spread holly! Clever Hollyboobs! :thumbup::winkwink:

Looks like all my Turtles are off enjoying your days so I'll catch up later! :flower:

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Hiya NewMummy! :hi:

How are u and the lil Olive? :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy Birthday! Holly Anna :happydance::flower::yipee::wohoo:

Hope you and your family are having a lovely day Bethany :) especially that gorgeous daughter of yours...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got another high on the CBFM this morning, I really don't think i'm ovulating if its not given me a peak yet :cry: oh well no point hoping for this month then :( will wait and speak to doctor on 11th see what they say I also get my swab results then too...


----------



## kit_cat

Good day to all you lovely turtles :wave:

Just a quick hello from me before getting stuck in to the back to work preparations :cry: boooooo, the holidays are over :nope:

News just in.......I don't feel sick today!!! :happydance:

Have a great day everyone :hugs:

PS...I have a lemon!!


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Got another high on the CBFM this morning, I really don't think i'm ovulating if its not given me a peak yet :cry: oh well no point hoping for this month then :( will wait and speak to doctor on 11th see what they say I also get my swab results then too...

Hi ya ... How many highs have u had ? 

Back at the begining of my ttc journey my record has been about 6 days of high. 3 months I never had a peak also ......


----------



## x-ginge-x

so far im on cd18 and the highs started on cd8 :( so i've had 11 so far...


----------



## Sarachka

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLINKA MONKEY!!!!!!!

Hope you are all having a lovely day with her.

:witch: arrived this morning, yipee. At least now I'm on to cycle 4 and hopefully I can get some answers at my colposcopy etc.

Back to work tomorrow, UGH horrible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:-kIm getting some crampy like pains on my right hand side? :shrug: Ovulation pains or just pains I wonder...I suppose the CBFM will tell me tomorrow won't get chance to BD as i'm at his sisters so looks like i'm out anyhow for this month!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka can I have a siggy pic please? Says something like Ginge and Sedge patiently waiting a squishy? or something like that :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Sarachka can I have a siggy pic please? Says something like Ginge and Sedge patiently waiting a squishy? or something like that :haha:

Of course!

Moomin, here's yours

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/FLAB1.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/FLAB1.gif

hope it's ok


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge, howza bout dis?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ginge1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ginge1.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> Ginge, howza bout dis?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ginge1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ginge1.gif

Thats perfect thanks


----------



## want2bamum86

sarachka please may i have a siggy ?


----------



## x-ginge-x

There we go managed to put it in my siggy even if I am on my iPod :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> Hiya NewMummy! :hi:
> 
> How are u and the lil Olive? :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

Hi moomin looks like I missed you when I was catching up !!

Me and little 'olive' are fighting off this bug to get back to work tomorrow which like Sara I am. Not lookiong forward too at all!

Hi ginge + Sara by the way poo for your highs + no peaks ginge + how comes your at your OH'S sisters?just been nosey !


----------



## Sarachka

sure what do u want it to say?


----------



## Sarachka

newMummy, where do you work? I'm really dreading it, I've had 10 days off and it's been wonderful.


----------



## x-ginge-x

had a siggy reshuffle as decided had too many and looked cluttered, :) thanks very much Sarachka I love it :) will be on again later turtle friends :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't wait to work if only because I enjoy the feeling that it kind fo inspires the time off... I am ok because of my short stint at sainsbury's but I need to search for a job and ttc EEK! 

Sarachka you'll be fine, you'll be knocked up and going on maternity in no time! 

I'm enjoying Adam's last day off too we went to the shops this morning and then cooked a brunch and we are having two friends over later for a film and nibbles and the others might drink not me :no: :nope: I need to move my thermometer and stuff...

Actually... Do you girls who temp know what it means when the lines aren't solid and the dots aren't coloured in? You can look at my chart and tell me... I'm a newbie to this!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Unlike Molly, desserts are not my thing so DON'T LAUGH at my deranged monkey cake:haha: Death by fairy cakes too...And *Trinitymom,* see those nice flowers in the 2nd pic, they were a present from my MIL to me yesterday:smug: Bet that fly net of yours is coming in handy in your hot weather :rofl:

Sweet woman! It's a beautious spread! Look at that cake! Made with such LOVE! Luckiest little birthday girl on the planet! :hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY ANNA!!


----------



## want2bamum86

how is everyone feeling 2day? i really waant a macdonalds lol


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge, that is horrible about your cbfm. :( I hope it's just a case of you O'ing much later than you thought. The pain that is off to one side is promising. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm ok... Just POAS for the first time this cycle! :wohoo: I like feeling like I am doing something :thumbup: - it's a strange one there is a hint of a pink line and usually I don;t get a build up of LH so this could be a good sign for me! Or I have missed my O day that would suck ass...

I'm still watching peep show - good job i like it my OH has become obsessed with watching it, sigh... I want to know why FF are doing that to my chart too! 

I can get my very own CBFM tomorrow when I go get it from nana's and stuff! I'll be CD11 though so will have to wait until next cycle perhaps I will invoke sod's law??


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo Jaynie! I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle... I hope you ALL do. And if nothing else, I hope two of you do because you know what? I think I'm lonely being the only :bfp: from last cycle; the only one with a September bump date. :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Molly I like to POAS because I can do something but then I get the 'i'm in my fertile window' wishful thinking so i'll join you on the hope train... I'm off to check if I might get a late September bump this cycle because it started a week before the beginning of january...

In a minute lovelies...


----------



## firstbaby25

OOOOH October the 1st for me if I had a bubba this cycle! Wouldn't it be greet!


----------



## Sarachka

I'd be October 8th.


----------



## firstbaby25

oooh sarachka we could have babies a week apart and make a film about it...


----------



## Sarachka

Actually 10th now that this cycle has started later than expected.


----------



## want2bamum86

im due august 18th lol but i was 17 days late and oh was 14 days late so will prob have baby i sept


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka? Could I maybe have a pretty siggy that says something about having a Sept. baby? Or something to that effect? I'm not sure exactly what style or anything that I'm looking for so if you wanted to make two (to swell your portfolio) feel free! :)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Ooo Jaynie! I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle... I hope you ALL do. And if nothing else, I hope two of you do because you know what? I think I'm lonely being the only :bfp: from last cycle; the only one with a September bump date. :cry:

Ohhhhhh Molly fingers crossed I could have a sept bump also !!!! X :cloud9:

Come on sore boobies


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Jaynie! I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle... I hope you ALL do. And if nothing else, I hope two of you do because you know what? I think I'm lonely being the only :bfp: from last cycle; the only one with a September bump date. :cry:
> 
> Ohhhhhh Molly fingers crossed I could have a sept bump also !!!! X :cloud9:
> 
> Come on sore boobiesClick to expand...

When is AF due love? Actually I guess I need your LMP.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ginge .... If this is the first cycle it may be "getting" to know u ! 

If u don't mind me asking but have u been tested for pcos ? X


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I guessed and plugged in your O date as 31 Dec. If that's true, you have a EDD of 24 Sept. :)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Jaynie! I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle... I hope you ALL do. And if nothing else, I hope two of you do because you know what? I think I'm lonely being the only :bfp: from last cycle; the only one with a September bump date. :cry:
> 
> Ohhhhhh Molly fingers crossed I could have a sept bump also !!!! X :cloud9:
> 
> Come on sore boobiesClick to expand...
> 
> When is AF due love?Click to expand...

Well if I am 4dpo it should be due on the 11/12 Jan


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- I guessed and plugged in your O date as 31 Dec. If that's true, you have a EDD of 24 Sept. :)

Yep I think on the 31st and my lmp is about 12 days !!!


----------



## want2bamum86

come on girls let all ave bfp b4 end of jan xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I see you lurking/catching up Newbie! :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

molly:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/sep.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/sep.gif


----------



## Mollykins

How does it look on me?? :dance: Does it make my butt look big?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I haven't been tested for pcos yet and I have pretty regular cycles but I've had bloods taken and had some swabs done is find out the results and next steps next week so we shall soon find out :)


----------



## Sarachka

looks awesome molly, see how I've influenced the gender?! When Alexander Logan arrives you can thank me for making that happen ;-)


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> I haven't been tested for pcos yet and I have pretty regular cycles but I've had bloods taken and had some swabs done is find out the results and next steps next week so we shall soon find out :)

Good luck hun ! I had day 3 and 21 bloods and have my scan next week ! V excited


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> looks awesome molly, see how I've influenced the gender?! When Alexander Logan arrives you can thank me for making that happen ;-)

:haha: I'll thank you now. :flower: Thank you! My favourite colors are brown and green... though I don't have a problem with doing a girls nursery up like that... I think that it would look better in a boy's nursery. :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I had day 3 and day '21' bloods done and showed non ovulatory cycle and it seems that it's right altho I've suspected it a while I'm guessing ultrasound / hsg is likely next step followed by clomid if no blockages / problems are found


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi turtles! All these sparkly new siggies are very pretty! :thumbup: good job sarachka!

How is everyone today? Been reading all morning, still not fully caught up yet! :haha: just wanted to say hi :hi: DH is tidying up the kitchen so i suppose i will be a sweet wife and go help :angelnot:

be back later girls! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

"The Show" by Lenka


----------



## Mollykins

I'm nauseous... please let this be pregnancy UN-related.


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi ladies :hi:
What a busy day! Got back from a home antenatal visit just before 7. Such a brave woman. She's a single mom, 37, moved up from Cape Town and having the baby at her parents' beach house with the midwife and I. Very assured and confident
I had all my babies at home and used a birth pool for pain relief for all 3. Tarquin was a water birth, but my first I had to get out because my BP dropped and my second because he was 4.75kg and had shoulder dystocia. I LOVED the water - we call it an aquadural :)
Holly, my youngest loves you 'rilla' cake :haha: and your monkey siggies

PS if you want some info on water births you can read my article https://drmom.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=63:the-wonders-of-waterbirth&catid=39:articles&Itemid=61


----------



## TrinityMom

REGINA SPEKTOR - FIDELITY :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> REGINA SPEKTOR - FIDELITY :haha:

I love her. :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls i love everyones siggy they r really good xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> newMummy, where do you work? I'm really dreading it, I've had 10 days off and it's been wonderful.

Hi Sara I work in a private day nursery I'm a room supervisor and kinda get left in charge of the place when needs must love my children + mt girls bute hate the management !! What do you do again? I'm totally dreading it have a headache which has come on from thinking about to much lol,I am off wed though so only a 3 day week thank godness x


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My lovely Turtles! :hi:

Goodness me i've had a busy day! Well actually that should be a busy day! :haha: I actually didn't think i would get out alive after my shift today! I mean how much food can people need so close after New Year and xmas! :haha::dohh:

Ok so now i have a *major announcement!!!!*

I went to the loo when i got in from work this afternoon and when i wiped... i had quite a bit of...

EWCM!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now i am kinda wondering why i have EWCM at only 3dpo? Should i be getting it so early? 

And i hardly ever get EWCM... and when i say hardly ever i mean only twice before!

Any help would be greatly appriciated! :haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

just bc I'm bored, here's my study, which is really messy at the moment, full of orphan things. *This will be the nursery!!*

Look at all these boxes of rubbish and my laundry lol. I seriously need to get pregnant ASAP so that room is cleaned up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3L7hOFQKpU


----------



## Mollykins

I don't know what's going on Moomin but I suggest you baby dance just in case.


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Sarachka! :hi:

I know u are not on at the moment but thought i'd say a

Massive Thankyou 

for my fab siggy! It's gorgeous!!!!

Thanks hun! :flower::hugs::hug::hugs::flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

newmummy, I'm one of the most popular people in my city - manager @ the JobCentre. I believe we're even more loved that traffic wardens.


----------



## MoominMumma

Well u weren't on at the time i was writing the post but u are now! :dohh:

:hi:!

xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

sara wow thats a big room my bedroom is half the size for me and baby


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> I don't know what's going on Moomin but I suggest you baby dance just in case.

:hi: Molly and Poppy(seed! :haha:) :hi:

:thumbup: Thanks hun! I will BD tonight just incase because the way my OPK's were messing me around, who knows what is going on! :haha::dohh:

How are u and Poppy(seed) today? :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> sara wow thats a big room my bedroom is half the size for me and baby

yeah it's a decent sized room, esp when all the crap is put away! I'd try and keep the sofa bed in there, and get a cot and changing station. I don't need a wardrobe bc that door in the corner is a wardrobe.


----------



## want2bamum86

nice wll i can only fit a cot n my sigle bed i my room no where to put clothes


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going on Moomin but I suggest you baby dance just in case.
> 
> :hi: Molly and Poppy(seed! :haha:) :hi:
> 
> :thumbup: Thanks hun! I will BD tonight just incase because the way my OPK's were messing me around, who knows what is going on! :haha::dohh:
> 
> How are u and Poppy(seed) today? :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

We are all right I guess. Making me a bit nauseous but I haven't been sick yet so that's good! :thumbup: Currently working on origami project and listening to music as well as listening to my youngest singing while colouring.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly! My last cycle began on 25th December or the 24th depending on how you look at it... I started on the 24th at teatime with the red flow!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: molly! My last cycle began on 25th December or the 24th depending on how you look at it... I started on the 24th at teatime with the red flow!

Your EDD would be 30 Sept. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> nice wll i can only fit a cot n my sigle bed i my room no where to put clothes

What do you do as a job, do you and OH earn enough to get a bigger place with 2 bedrooms?


----------



## new mummy2010

Why don't you do an opk moomin? 

Although it is one of the only symptoms I got didn't think. It was at time but xid notice it from prob 3-4 dpo as I had a hell of a lot the weekend we went away after I O 'd on the monday I mean it was loads like I was weeing sometimes lol!! I reckon your in my sweets 

Wow Sara I bet you meet some interesting peeps don't you I would love to change career 

Hi Molly how's you lil preggy turtle + seed


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone! im going to be really bad and have a pizza hut tonight as have been craving it for 3 days now! i will eat vegetables tomorrow lol. how are you all? x


----------



## Mollykins

Newmummy- I'm just fine. The nausea is gone (Woo!) and now I'm just really tired. :dohh: No naps for me since OH is back at work. :nope: How are you?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello again lovelies :wave:

Having a short B&B break before having dinner and then starting some work for tomorrow :( I am also dreading going back so newmummy and Sarachka...you are not alone in the post holiday blues :nope:

Molly..how are ya sweetie? Lil seed keeping you on your toes I trust? :winkwink:

hi Moomin, Crunchie, firstbaby, Holly, ginge and everyone else who may be lurking but not chatting right now :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone! im going to be really bad and have a pizza hut tonight as have been craving it for 3 days now! i will eat vegetables tomorrow lol. how are you all? x

Hey mummyApril:wave:

Mmmmmmmm :pizza: Why, oh why can't we crave all the healthy stuff?? Have you found you've put on any weight yet? I have and probably a bit too much at this stage but the festive food has lead me astray :blush: That's my excuse anyway! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Never mind... nausea is back. :sick: This is horrible.


----------



## Sarachka

the ONLY thing good about Aunt Flo these days is that I can abuse prescription medication ;-)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Never mind... nausea is back. :sick: This is horrible.

Oh Molly...hope you don't get it as bad as your last pregnancy...at least i think that was the time you told us about your "mask of pregnancy"?? I hope it's not like that for you :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

I can smell cat shit. that's never encouraging


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> the ONLY thing good about Aunt Flo these days is that I can abuse prescription medication ;-)

:rofl: So we can add drug abuse to your list of talents then :winkwink: How are you my dear?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Never mind... nausea is back. :sick: This is horrible.
> 
> Oh Molly...hope you don't get it as bad as your last pregnancy...at least i think that was the time you told us about your "mask of pregnancy"?? I hope it's not like that for you :nope:Click to expand...

That was with my first but yes, that was AWFUL! If I can avoid that I'll be the happiest woman on earth. 

Have you heard, "Falling in love at a coffee shop" by Landon Pigg?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I can smell cat shit. that's never encouraging

You trying to tell me something?? :trouble:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey mummyapril we just had pizza hut it was yummy scrummy with lots of vhicken strips + wedges !!
As a new pizza hut delivery has just opened near us very naughty but I was'nt cooking on my last day off!

Glad you feel better Molls my nausea is constant really unless eating! My friend has a friend who is due end of jan and her nausea was that bad she got signed off work from 3 mths until her maternity started I was thinking um sounds like a plan! But that would be very naughty too;-P

Um Sara my phone won't let me see your piccy of "the to be nursery" but I'm sure its great even if a little messy least its going to have a great purpose real soon


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey mummyapril we just had pizza hut it was yummy scrummy with lots of vhicken strips + wedges !!
As a new pizza hut delivery has just opened near us very naughty but I was'nt cooking on my last day off!

Glad you feel better Molls my nausea is constant really unless eating! My friend has a friend who is due end of jan and her nausea was that bad she got signed off work from 3 mths until her maternity started I was thinking um sounds like a plan! But that would be very naughty too;-P

Um Sara my phone won't let me see your piccy of "the to be nursery" but I'm sure its great even if a little messy least its going to have a great purpose real soon


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Never mind... nausea is back. :sick: This is horrible.
> 
> Oh Molly...hope you don't get it as bad as your last pregnancy...at least i think that was the time you told us about your "mask of pregnancy"?? I hope it's not like that for you :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> That was with my first but yes, that was AWFUL! If I can avoid that I'll be the happiest woman on earth.
> 
> Have you heard, "Falling in love at a coffee shop" by Landon Pigg?Click to expand...

I hadn't but I have now. Lovely :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> the ONLY thing good about Aunt Flo these days is that I can abuse prescription medication ;-)

:haha: I SO identify!!! What's your prescription drug of choice:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Trinity

How are you tonight? :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

S¤¤t sorry for x2 posts its stupid phone urgh making me mad 

Oh Molls see nausea is back poop for that ;-( 

Oops your kitty been a sneaky poppa Sara?


----------



## new mummy2010

S¤¤t sorry for x2 posts its stupid phone urgh making me mad 

Oh Molls see nausea is back poop for that ;-( 

Oops your kitty been a sneaky poppa Sara?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! im going to be really bad and have a pizza hut tonight as have been craving it for 3 days now! i will eat vegetables tomorrow lol. how are you all? x
> 
> Hey mummyApril:wave:
> 
> Mmmmmmmm :pizza: Why, oh why can't we crave all the healthy stuff?? Have you found you've put on any weight yet? I have and probably a bit too much at this stage but the festive food has lead me astray :blush: That's my excuse anyway! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hello Kit
I know it would be good to crave the good stuff especially as OH is always: 'here have a carrot' lol. I have put on half a stone already although i havent really eaten that much! But its all good to put on weight for this reason only lol, iv only just lost 2 stone! haha 
How are you feeling and i see you now have a lil lemon aww xx


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey mummyapril we just had pizza hut it was yummy scrummy with lots of vhicken strips + wedges !!
> As a new pizza hut delivery has just opened near us very naughty but I was'nt cooking on my last day off!
> 
> Glad you feel better Molls my nausea is constant really unless eating! My friend has a friend who is due end of jan and her nausea was that bad she got signed off work from 3 mths until her maternity started I was thinking um sounds like a plan! But that would be very naughty too;-P
> 
> Um Sara my phone won't let me see your piccy of "the to be nursery" but I'm sure its great even if a little messy least its going to have a great purpose real soon

oh to have a pizza hut delivery near us! we have to travel 20 mins to our nearest one, although they have opened up a dominoes in town i just dont want that haha x


----------



## new mummy2010

Its done it again wtf? Silly silly phone


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Never mind... nausea is back. :sick: This is horrible.

aw i feel your pain! well sickness anyway, i suffered severely with my first, not so bad with my second but was still everyday for 12 weeks and now this little one has started up full throttle now i kept waking in the night thinking i wanted to be sick, only getting it in the morning and evenings so far i hope that is all :/ hope it subsides for you sweet x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! im going to be really bad and have a pizza hut tonight as have been craving it for 3 days now! i will eat vegetables tomorrow lol. how are you all? x
> 
> Hey mummyApril:wave:
> 
> Mmmmmmmm :pizza: Why, oh why can't we crave all the healthy stuff?? Have you found you've put on any weight yet? I have and probably a bit too much at this stage but the festive food has lead me astray :blush: That's my excuse anyway! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Kit
> I know it would be good to crave the good stuff especially as OH is always: 'here have a carrot' lol. I have put on half a stone already although i havent really eaten that much! But its all good to put on weight for this reason only lol, iv only just lost 2 stone! haha
> How are you feeling and i see you now have a lil lemon aww xxClick to expand...

I'm feeling good thanks for asking :thumbup: Much better than the last couple of months actually, so hopefully I'm over the sicky/can't be bothered stage as that was really dragging :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! im going to be really bad and have a pizza hut tonight as have been craving it for 3 days now! i will eat vegetables tomorrow lol. how are you all? x
> 
> Hey mummyApril:wave:
> 
> Mmmmmmmm :pizza: Why, oh why can't we crave all the healthy stuff?? Have you found you've put on any weight yet? I have and probably a bit too much at this stage but the festive food has lead me astray :blush: That's my excuse anyway! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Kit
> I know it would be good to crave the good stuff especially as OH is always: 'here have a carrot' lol. I have put on half a stone already although i havent really eaten that much! But its all good to put on weight for this reason only lol, iv only just lost 2 stone! haha
> How are you feeling and i see you now have a lil lemon aww xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling good thanks for asking :thumbup: Much better than the last couple of months actually, so hopefully I'm over the sicky/can't be bothered stage as that was really dragging :wacko:Click to expand...

ah thats the stage im in now! you must of passed it on lol its so draining not being able to do anything although the house is almost done after christmas bit by bit everyday lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

Its done it again silly silly phone!!!

I am getting lappy fixed tomorrow pronto!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Its done it again silly silly phone!!!

I am getting lappy fixed tomorrow pronto!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! im going to be really bad and have a pizza hut tonight as have been craving it for 3 days now! i will eat vegetables tomorrow lol. how are you all? x
> 
> Hey mummyApril:wave:
> 
> Mmmmmmmm :pizza: Why, oh why can't we crave all the healthy stuff?? Have you found you've put on any weight yet? I have and probably a bit too much at this stage but the festive food has lead me astray :blush: That's my excuse anyway! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Kit
> I know it would be good to crave the good stuff especially as OH is always: 'here have a carrot' lol. I have put on half a stone already although i havent really eaten that much! But its all good to put on weight for this reason only lol, iv only just lost 2 stone! haha
> How are you feeling and i see you now have a lil lemon aww xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling good thanks for asking :thumbup: Much better than the last couple of months actually, so hopefully I'm over the sicky/can't be bothered stage as that was really dragging :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ah thats the stage im in now! you must of passed it on lol its so draining not being able to do anything although the house is almost done after christmas bit by bit everyday lol xClick to expand...

Oh no :blush: sorry if I off loaded my symptoms on to you. It's terribly draining I know. Hope this stage is fairly short lived for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! im going to be really bad and have a pizza hut tonight as have been craving it for 3 days now! i will eat vegetables tomorrow lol. how are you all? x
> 
> Hey mummyApril:wave:
> 
> Mmmmmmmm :pizza: Why, oh why can't we crave all the healthy stuff?? Have you found you've put on any weight yet? I have and probably a bit too much at this stage but the festive food has lead me astray :blush: That's my excuse anyway! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Kit
> I know it would be good to crave the good stuff especially as OH is always: 'here have a carrot' lol. I have put on half a stone already although i havent really eaten that much! But its all good to put on weight for this reason only lol, iv only just lost 2 stone! haha
> How are you feeling and i see you now have a lil lemon aww xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling good thanks for asking :thumbup: Much better than the last couple of months actually, so hopefully I'm over the sicky/can't be bothered stage as that was really dragging :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ah thats the stage im in now! you must of passed it on lol its so draining not being able to do anything although the house is almost done after christmas bit by bit everyday lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no :blush: sorry if I off loaded my symptoms on to you. It's terribly draining I know. Hope this stage is fairly short lived for you sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

well the girls go back to school on Wednesday so i will be able to nap if need be in the day i just hope i can walk there and back without throwing up! lol how embarrassing that would be although not the first time :/ x


----------



## Mollykins

My nausea seems to disappear as soon as I put something in my mouth but if I keep at like that, I'll be a cow before long. :( And that will never do. :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Trinity
> 
> How are you tonight? :flower:

Hi :flower:
I'm ok...not sure how long I'm going to be awake for...long day!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My nausea seems to disappear as soon as I put something in my mouth but if I keep at like that, I'll be a cow before long. :( And that will never do. :nope:

I've been exactly the same..hence the all to quick weight gain. My midwife said it should even out over the 2nd Tri..hope she's right!


----------



## Mollykins

The very beginning stages of the pinwheels I'm making. They haven't been "pinned" yet or strung up (obviously) but they have been folded. :thumbup: I've made 15 so far in 4 colours and still have more to make. \\:D/
 



Attached Files:







shiny pinwheels.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Trinity
> 
> How are you tonight? :flower:
> 
> Hi :flower:
> I'm ok...not sure how long I'm going to be awake for...long day!Click to expand...

Ahhh, you'll be looking forward to snuggling up with your book :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My nausea seems to disappear as soon as I put something in my mouth but if I keep at like that, I'll be a cow before long. :( And that will never do. :nope:
> 
> I've been exactly the same..hence the all to quick weight gain. My midwife said it should even out over the 2nd Tri..hope she's right!Click to expand...

I also hope she is right! :haha: My OH isn't being very helpful... he says, "Why aren't you eating?" I say, "I don't need to." He says, "You can't tell me your not hungry." I say, "I didn't, but I don't need to eat right now." He says, "Oh yes you do. What would you like? Ravioli? Soup? Pineapples?" :haha: Nearly every day we go around like this. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> The very beginning stages of the pinwheels I'm making. They haven't been "pinned" yet or strung up (obviously) but they have been folded. :thumbup: I've made 15 so far in 4 colours and still have more to make. \\:D/

They are beautiful..I'm sure they will be most impressive when the finishing touches are done :thumbup: Pictures of course will be required :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> oooh sarachka we could have babies a week apart and make a film about it...

:rofl: *Jaynie* you are sooooo annoying:grr: I'm having a catch up read and exercising ENORMOUS self control not replying to every post but then you go and post that one up there which made me laugh too much:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

and now I can't remember what page I was on:shrug: Naughty Jayniebabe.:pop:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit ! U have a lemon now .....


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The very beginning stages of the pinwheels I'm making. They haven't been "pinned" yet or strung up (obviously) but they have been folded. :thumbup: I've made 15 so far in 4 colours and still have more to make. \\:D/
> 
> They are beautiful..I'm sure they will be most impressive when the finishing touches are done :thumbup: Pictures of course will be required :flower:Click to expand...

Of course! It might be a while though... I am also working on folding one thousand cranes that are all the colours of the rainbow for my Aunt. I am going to arrange them on a long wooden dowel so that they are in order for the rainbow and in the "shape" of a flag. :) Ah... I am so crafty- I make people. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh kit ! U have a lemon now .....

I know!!! I'm sooo happy I've managed to successfully cook a lil lemon so far :cloud9: It's funny, a few weeks back I couldn't even imagine being 14 weeks along! The time really goes quickly when you look back but drags at the time! :dohh:

How are you doing today? Sore boobies still at large?? :holly:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The very beginning stages of the pinwheels I'm making. They haven't been "pinned" yet or strung up (obviously) but they have been folded. :thumbup: I've made 15 so far in 4 colours and still have more to make. \\:D/
> 
> They are beautiful..I'm sure they will be most impressive when the finishing touches are done :thumbup: Pictures of course will be required :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! It might be a while though... I am also working on folding one thousand cranes that are all the colours of the rainbow for my Aunt. I am going to arrange them on a long wooden dowel so that they are in order for the rainbow and in the "shape" of a flag. :) Ah... I am so crafty- I make people. :haha:Click to expand...

Whoah!! 1000??? Now that's devotion! :thumbup: You're a clever little preggy turtle!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The very beginning stages of the pinwheels I'm making. They haven't been "pinned" yet or strung up (obviously) but they have been folded. :thumbup: I've made 15 so far in 4 colours and still have more to make. \\:D/
> 
> They are beautiful..I'm sure they will be most impressive when the finishing touches are done :thumbup: Pictures of course will be required :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! It might be a while though... I am also working on folding one thousand cranes that are all the colours of the rainbow for my Aunt. I am going to arrange them on a long wooden dowel so that they are in order for the rainbow and in the "shape" of a flag. :) Ah... I am so crafty- I make people. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah!! 1000??? Now that's devotion! :thumbup: You're a clever little preggy turtle!Click to expand...

It'll be my second set of 1,000 cranes I've done as a gift. I'm excited about it. :) Not as excited as I am for the pinwheel mobiles though. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh kit ! U have a lemon now .....
> 
> I know!!! I'm sooo happy I've managed to successfully cook a lil lemon so far :cloud9: It's funny, a few weeks back I couldn't even imagine being 14 weeks along! The time really goes quickly when you look back but drags at the time! :dohh:
> 
> How are you doing today? Sore boobies still at large?? :holly:Click to expand...

I know u mean .... I can't belive it's been so long since we all started to chat ! 

Boobies slightly less hurry but the nips are still so painful ...... 

I really have my fingers crossed, when I fell last time the only symptom
Was my boobs feeling heavy ( I think I even posted about it on bnb ) .... I went to a wedding about 4dpo and couldn't zip up my lbd past the boobies ..... Lol !!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hurty not hurry !!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I can smell cat shit. that's never encouraging
> 
> You trying to tell me something?? :trouble:Click to expand...

It's probably me that's stinking Sarachka's house out- I had just "logged" on afterall:haha: And you told me I smell Kit:cry: At least I'm not 400yrs old:jo:

I stiiiiilllllll haven't caught up, trying to cook dinner for the folks and DH at same time......can you send your maid over Trinitymom please:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good evening all:flower:

I've had a lovely read through- my mum and dad think it's really sweet that you're my friends:kiss: I'm by the fire on my net book, my mum's on her's, and my dad's snoozing:sleep:

We've had the most idyllic day:cloud9: All centered around LO of course, but such fun. I'm so glad my parents were here to share her 1st birthday. In the new avatar she's wearing the new hat her Uncle sent her for b'day, pic taken just setting off for our lovely walk this afternoon.

AF arrived today so *Sarachka* we are blood buddies:hugs:

*Molly* splendiferous origamatics:thumbup: Keep sending the pics as they advance!!

*Kit* Oooh how tangy, un citron jaune:haha:

*Ginge* hope they find out what's up:thumbup: Clomid may be the way forward then? Twins!!!!!!:baby::baby:!!!!!!!

*Crrrruuunnnnchhhie!* Dem sore BOOOOOOOOBS, I am really really liking those more and more :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Right, dinner and then I'll be back to bombard you all with pics of random stuff....xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Just a quick check in for me as laying in bed with Dave watching Corrie and just watched Eastenders! Old biddys or what!! :haha:

Just got an update on symptoms!...

I don't have achey boobs but I do have 

MASSIVELY sensitive nipples!!!

There's one for ya Hollyboobs! What ya think? :happydance::winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

what have i missed


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Just a quick check in for me as laying in bed with Dave watching Corrie and just watched Eastenders! Old biddys or what!! :haha:
> 
> Just got an update on symptoms!...
> 
> I don't have achey boobs but I do have
> 
> MASSIVELY sensitive nipples!!!
> 
> There's one for ya Hollyboobs! What ya think? :happydance::winkwink:
> 
> Xxx


Omg .... In the words of the only way is Essex ! Shut up .... We are sooooooo having the same symptoms


----------



## Mollykins

YAY for Crunchie and Moomin!!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

So when are you two testing?? :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Holly, HAPPY BIRTHDAY :flower:.


----------



## emandi

Helloooo :hi: turtles :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Emandi! :wave: How are you feeling?


----------



## emandi

:hi: Molly :flower:, feeling fine. Quick recovery :thumbup:, thank you. 
How are you? 
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- Doing well. Exhausted, slightly nauseous, and cold but nothing that I can't deal with. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Just a quick check in for me as laying in bed with Dave watching Corrie and just watched Eastenders! Old biddys or what!! :haha:
> 
> Just got an update on symptoms!...
> 
> I don't have achey boobs but I do have
> 
> MASSIVELY sensitive nipples!!!
> 
> There's one for ya Hollyboobs! What ya think? :happydance::winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

Dear Moomin,

:-k Hmmm. I am writing to say that you may have to define in more detail 'sensitive nipples'. Mine are always more or less sensitive, as body parts go:shrug:
When I was preggars 1st time I had very ITCHY NIPPLES, which is a different thing altogether, and was probably due to the swelling of the bosom. 
The Crunchie Heavy Swollen thing is something I recognise and _trust_ more, but maybe you can elaborate? I wouldn't like to dismiss your sensitive nipples without fully considering all aspects of your case :flower: 

Yours humbly,
HollyMonkey, BA (Boob Analysis)


----------



## emandi

Hollyyyyy :flower:, how is your BIRTHDAY GIRL? 

Molly, glad you are coping well :hugs:.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi emandi ! 

Moomin can decide when we test .... I am easy .... Well in my fertile window at least 

Dear BA ( aka hollymonkey ) 

My boobs have felt very swollen and really feel sensitive as soon as I slip the rather large bra I wear ... 

It's easing off and now and it feels more sore near my armpit .... The nipples are a different story ..... If anything brushes past them it hurts and the are constantly errect !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou all for your lovely happy birthday messages for LO  they were very touching:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> Hi emandi !
> 
> Moomin can decide when we test .... I am easy .... Well in my fertile window at least
> 
> Dear BA ( aka hollymonkey )
> 
> My boobs have felt very swollen and really feel sensitive as soon as I slip the rather large bra I wear ...
> 
> It's easing off and now and it feels more sore near my armpit .... The nipples are a different story ..... If anything brushes past them it hurts and the are constantly errect !!!!

:hi: CRUNCHIE :flower:, that sounds very promising :winkwink:.


----------



## Mollykins

You are very welcome HollyMum :haha: 
I am feeling restless despite my vigorous orgaminomics. :haha: Also, my BB's are currently sending shooting pains from the arm pit area to the nips. Ouch!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hollyyyyy :flower:, how is your BIRTHDAY GIRL?
> 
> Molly, glad you are coping well :hugs:.

Hello Emandi:hi:
Hope you had a lovely new year:hugs: Thankyou for your multicoloured message!!!
BIRTHDAY GIRL is now fast asleep but was very happy with her presents and the games we played with her:happydance:

I'm exhausted too now, so off to bed, we must chat more soon Emandi, long time so no see.....:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: emandi

It's been ages my dear....or have I just missed you posting? You weren't too well were you? Hope you are fighting fit now :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly....did you finish the wolf and do the puppet show yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi emandi !
> 
> Moomin can decide when we test .... I am easy .... Well in my fertile window at least
> 
> Dear BA ( aka hollymonkey )
> 
> My boobs have felt very swollen and really feel sensitive as soon as I slip the rather large bra I wear ...
> 
> It's easing off and now and it feels more sore near my armpit .... The nipples are a different story ..... If anything brushes past them it hurts and the are constantly errect !!!!

Dear Crunchie, 
This seems to be a _most_ promising development.:thumbup: Keep me abreast:haha: of any changes in boob sensation over the course of the next 3 or 4 days, and I will be able to make a full analysis:flower:
Yours HM, BA


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly....did you finish the wolf and do the puppet show yet?

Alas, too much cooking and guest nurturing :shrug: It will be a late B'day present...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi emandi !
> 
> Moomin can decide when we test .... I am easy .... Well in my fertile window at least
> 
> Dear BA ( aka hollymonkey )
> 
> My boobs have felt very swollen and really feel sensitive as soon as I slip the rather large bra I wear ...
> 
> It's easing off and now and it feels more sore near my armpit .... The nipples are a different story ..... If anything brushes past them it hurts and the are constantly errect !!!!
> 
> Dear Crunchie,
> This seems to be a _most_ promising development.:thumbup: Keep me abreast:haha: of any changes in boob sensation over the course of the next 3 or 4 days, and I will be able to make a full analysis:flower:
> Yours HM, BAClick to expand...

Although not fully trained in BA, I must concur with HM's assessment of symptoms so far...and I would certainly be giving the :thumbup: to armpit sensations!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly....did you finish the wolf and do the puppet show yet?
> 
> Alas, too much cooking and guest nurturing :shrug: It will be a late B'day present...Click to expand...

Ah well, it will be a fabulous treat no matter when she gets her show :thumbup: I'm so glad she's had a lovely 1st birthday, not that I expected anything less from her top mum :kiss:


----------



## emandi

Good night Holly, sleep tight :hugs:.


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Holly...and night night everyone else.

Back to work tomorrow so a reasonably early night for moi.

Sleep well turtles :hugs::sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

Of course ladies, my boob status will be updated as soon as any changes happen :thumbup:

glad lo had a lovely birthday !!! 

im off to be also, back to work ! boooooooooooooooooooooooo:growlmad:

sleep tight turtles xxx


----------



## emandi

:hi: KIT, you didn't miss my posts ... :blush:. Had a flu or some mysterious bug, all better now :happydance:.

:saywhat: 14 weeks ... lemon? Amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Good night Crunchie :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Well poo! Look at all of you! Off to bed you say, off to bed! Bah! I am left here... ALLLL ALLLLOOONNNEEE. :cry: 

Okay, okay. Better now. I'll just stay busy with the origaminomics and wow you all with photos tomorrow. So there. [-(


----------



## Mollykins

Good night turtles! :wave: Sleep well!


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Well poo! Look at all of you! Off to bed you say, off to bed! Bah! I am left here... ALLLL ALLLLOOONNNEEE. :cry:
> 
> Okay, okay. Better now. I'll just stay busy with the origaminomics and wow you all with photos tomorrow. So there. [-(

 Molly, :saywhat:, you are not alone! What about your poppyseed? :haha:

Sorry, have to go to bed too, still feel a bit weak and O coming soon (hope so).

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well poo! Look at all of you! Off to bed you say, off to bed! Bah! I am left here... ALLLL ALLLLOOONNNEEE. :cry:
> 
> Okay, okay. Better now. I'll just stay busy with the origaminomics and wow you all with photos tomorrow. So there. [-(
> 
> Molly, :saywhat:, you are not alone! What about your poppyseed? :haha:
> 
> Sorry, have to go to bed too, still feel a bit weak and O coming soon (hope so).
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ha! Good point emandi!! Molly, you will not be alone for at least 9 months my sweet :cloud9: Look forward to seeing your pics tomorrow :thumbup:

G'night emandi my lovely, take care of your good self :hugs:

Right, I really am off to bed now.....


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well poo! Look at all of you! Off to bed you say, off to bed! Bah! I am left here... ALLLL ALLLLOOONNNEEE. :cry:
> 
> Okay, okay. Better now. I'll just stay busy with the origaminomics and wow you all with photos tomorrow. So there. [-(
> 
> Molly, :saywhat:, you are not alone! What about your poppyseed? :haha:
> 
> Sorry, have to go to bed too, still feel a bit weak and O coming soon (hope so).
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Very good Emandi- sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight all:flower: Been fiddling with my ticker. ooo that sounds naughty!!


----------



## Mollykins

It does sound naught Miss Holly BUUTTT... to be honest, we do expect that sort of behaviour from you. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A couple of pics from Hollinka's Bday-enjoying monkey cake and sleeping monkey cake off!!
 



Attached Files:







047.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









054.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

:sleep: well turltle ladies! Not really caught up just seen that you are all off to bed...
Bethany I love your ticker :thumbup: from me! 

I am still here Molly - just don't fancy going to bed yet which is unlike me... I love the set up in my Mum's living room though... She has a medium sized dining table that doubles as a table and chair for my bnb activity! Then over in the other corner - the couch, is lovely and even better I have full reign of the TV he has gone to bed, as he is back to work on the morrow... 

My mum's cat is after some attention!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> It does sound naught Miss Holly BUUTTT... to be honest, we do expect that sort of behaviour from you. :winkwink:

Me? Naughty behaviour? Never!:laugh2:
My ticker says Holly is 2 now, oh well I'll sort it out tomorrow.:shrug: Falling asleep now. Hope I'm not leaving you with just tumbleweed and a poppyseed for company Molly:hugs: I think there are some lurking turtlings still there....

Nighty night all:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Holly! Sleep well. :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> and now I can't remember what page I was on:shrug: Naughty Jayniebabe.:pop:

:shrug::shrug::shrug: I dunno :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have returned from the upstairs of Matt sisters as was helping her with putting clothes away and staying overnight again as tomorrow is her daughters second birthday and she is also called Holly :haha: strange :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Here I am with my lame ol' :howdy:
<--------------- :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Also, *MY SEX DETERMINATION ULTRASOUND IS IN 3 WEEKS!!! *:dance::headspin:


----------



## want2bamum86

awww wow littlespy how cute


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: littlespy! 

Happy New Year! Hope you and your beanie are doing good so far in 2011!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh LittleSpy! You must be SO over the moon! That's fab!! :hugs: Make sure you come back in 3 weeks okay? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! Hello there Jaynie dear. How are you? :wave: 

Ginge :wave: Hello to you too! So nice you to help out! :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

hey molly and first u both ok


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly :hi:

I am good thanks just enjoying some quality me time... I am stuck for what to do with my self I get so excited to be alone sometimes! Not that I love it but because it doesn't happen a lot I enjoy it when I am! I think i'll read my paper from today from cover to cover...

How are you now that your nausea has subsided?


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Molly :hi:
> 
> I am good thanks just enjoying some quality me time... I am stuck for what to do with my self I get so excited to be alone sometimes! Not that I love it but because it doesn't happen a lot I enjoy it when I am! I think i'll read my paper from today from cover to cover...
> 
> How are you now that your nausea has subsided?

I am well, tired though. OH is still a couple hours from being home and then it will be time for dinner and (sigh) long day today... must be a Monday. :dohh: I'm glad you have some "me time"... I had a bit of that last night when OH went to his father's for short visit after the girls were in bed. It was rather nice. :flower: 

I really want chinese food.


----------



## want2bamum86

what is everone uup too


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mummy i'm just watching tv alone for once... I can't decide what to watch lol, about to read the paper from today I like to read the paper...

Molly could you not franken something chinese-y ginger chilli and chicken?? With some fried rice??


----------



## want2bamum86

i still want a hamburger


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: new mummy i'm just watching tv alone for once... I can't decide what to watch lol, about to read the paper from today I like to read the paper...
> 
> Molly could you not franken something chinese-y ginger chilli and chicken?? With some fried rice??

Oh I hadn't even thought of that!! :haha: Here I am being Miss Instant Gratification.... :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

I too am guilty of that - my OH suggested a franken chinese once and I enjoyed it honey and ginger and chilli chicken with crunchy veg and noodles mmm mmm...
I am glad to see the back of the holidays, people in my circle tend to eat terribly over the festive period including me, so I can eat better now :dance: :happydance: more importantly - I can COOK! :yipee: :wohoo:

I am going to have to go to bed read a lot of my paper and my eyes are closing on me! Night lovely... Good luck with your dinner :thumbup: speak with you on the morrow I am sure :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Will do Jaynie-bug. :winkwink: Sleep well dear. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I know that some of you beautiful turtles are not mummy's YET but I am sharing this regardless:

Before I was a Mummy...
I never learned the words to a lullaby.
I never thought about immunizations.
I had never been puked on, pooped on, drooled on,
chewed on, or peed on.
I had complete control of my mind and my thoughts.
I slept all night.
I never looked into teary eyes and cried.
I never got gloriously happy over a simple little grin.
I never sat up for hours watching a baby sleep.
I never felt my heart break into a million pieces when I couldn't stop the hurt.
I never knew that something so small could affect my life so much.
I never knew that I could love someone so much.
I never knew I would love being a Mummy.

Before I was a Mummy...
I didn't know the feeling of having my heart outside of my body.


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> I know that some of you beautiful turtles are not mummy's YET but I am sharing this regardless:
> 
> Before I was a Mummy...
> I never learned the words to a lullaby.
> I never thought about immunizations.
> I had never been puked on, pooped on, drooled on,
> chewed on, or peed on.
> I had complete control of my mind and my thoughts.
> I slept all night.
> I never looked into teary eyes and cried.
> I never got gloriously happy over a simple little grin.
> I never sat up for hours watching a baby sleep.
> I never felt my heart break into a million pieces when I couldn't stop the hurt.
> I never knew that something so small could affect my life so much.
> I never knew that I could love someone so much.
> I never knew I would love being a Mummy.
> 
> Before I was a Mummy...
> I didn't know the feeling of having my heart outside of my body.

:hi: Morning my lovelies! :hi:

I'm an early bird this morning! 
Just sitting in the canteen at work about to eat my peach and apricot muller fruit corner, and drink my cup of tea! All on my own! :cry::haha: 
But Beyonce has just come on the radio so I'm fine... *sings* All the single ladies, all the single ladies....(or should that be All the preggy turtles, all the fertile myrtles... :haha::thumbup:) 

Molly that is such a lovely post! Right from the heart! :thumbup::cry:!

Catch up later my dudettes! :flower:

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turtles :flower:

Molly that's lovely! Just up ready for work ..... Booooooo .... Did log on last night so I could catch up on work emails ! I had 3 days off and 321 emails
.... That's to much really I feel ... But hey ho ! Manage to read the ones that would annoy me at home and not get to seething at work .... 

Anyhow I had a lovely dream of taking a hpt and 3 big bfp's were looking right back .... It twas lovely ! 

Oh and boobies ..... No change .... Temps
Were down but thats becuase I took them
At 6 this morning and yesterday was 10am
Opps 


Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone gues it'll me and the tumbleweed today then...

Slept well temp is good staying similar, still finding my feet with it because my OH set his alarm at 6.15 it's like he doesn't listen when I have told him I temp at 6.20..

I have to write a list for today, my first list of 2011... Feeling a bit nostalgic that the last year has passed me by so quickly!


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone,

Sorry I was not on yesterday. I just started work after a week of winter break and I am exhausted. I got home, cooked dinner, and went to bed at 7:30. I am still tired now and am about to go to work. I hope everyone has a great day!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie hope you have a better day today! Just try and take it easy as much as you can... When are you telling them? Because do they do risk assessments and stuff like they do here? You might get 'light duties'.

I am just applying for jobs and stuff, gonna try and kick the arse out of it to be honest! :wohoo:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Another high this morning can't wait to see docs about what's next


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge I know it's unlikely because you had the lows also but could it be to do with the sticks at all? Weren't they off? 

Adam's back at work today he was slightly sulky as he went out! I can't wait to work again full time Monday - Friday 9-5 is something we take for granted! I have now applied for 2 jobs today... It's a numbers game...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep could be the sticks but docs have said I'm not ovulating anyhow


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah but you knew they were gonna say that because you ovulated late right? So they took your blood and you hadn't o'd but FF said you did didn't they?


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone hope youre all well i have a sweetpea :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: for your sweatpea :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## emandi

Hellooo :hi: Jaynie, ginge and mummyapril


----------



## Sarachka

Hi turtle girls!

I'm heeerrrrrrrree. I'm ashamed to say that my deliberate misuse of prescription meds left me a bit loony yesterday ie just laying on the sofa unable to feel my legs :-D jolly good fun. 

work today booooooooo hooooo. i actually cried to OH last night bc I was so dreading coming back. today really hasn't been that bad though so I should be thankful for that.

OH is off up north today to see his son with his christmas presents, the snow didn't allow him to travel before xmas


----------



## firstbaby25

Where abouts in the North sarachka? I confess to crying about work before and it was the reason I ended up on anti d's was horrible! You should look after yourself! Does that mean we have you all night tonight to ourselves? 

I am now finished applying for jobs and just tidying and making a coffee then I will shower and go to the shop to make sure my mum has milk etc when she gets back...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi! How are you doing?


----------



## mummyApril

hello emandi :)


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Where abouts in the North sarachka? I confess to crying about work before and it was the reason I ended up on anti d's was horrible! You should look after yourself! Does that mean we have you all night tonight to ourselves?
> 
> I am now finished applying for jobs and just tidying and making a coffee then I will shower and go to the shop to make sure my mum has milk etc when she gets back...

Nah he'll be back about 9pm, he does the journey to Newcastle a day. Things between him and his son's mum are NOT civil at all and he can't stay up there. It's a real shame but I try not to get too involved. I'm obviously on Team Charlie, but I'm sure she has her reasons etc. 

I do look after myself, I have a handbag full of tablets. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow to discuss my fluoxetine (prozac) and I might ask him a few questions about TTC and how we're not having much luck. Worth a shot. I didn't mention it last time because I didn't think he'd give me the lorazepam (Ativan) even if thought pregnancy was imimnent. I love Dr Gemmle, I want him to be my Daddy.

*EDIT!*

This is my 900th post!!!!! SO .... I dedicate it to a WONDERFUL turtle, a true friend and lovely person ...

*JAYNIE - MAY SPERMINATION BE IMMINENT!*


----------



## firstbaby25

:blush::cloud9:

Thanks sarachka! I feel so special, such accolades all about meeee! Thanks may it bring me a :baby:

It could have something to do with it and there is a helpful on the TTC forum about anti d's and ttc... when I decided to GTTC I just thought all of the anti d's were bad and so came off them plus I think they're not me at all and I wanted off them - I don't feel any different but feel no shame in saying if any of my depression symptoms came back I would take one in a heartbeat... 

It can't do you any harm to ask can it? I suppose I was on citalopram and not fluoxitine but I know people that have been goven fluoxitine and also conceived but what was interesting with me was I used to get EWCM and as soon as I started on the citalopram I dried up. Like a prune. 

I'm all clean and ready now :) still got bits to do but i'm doing good for time saving the hoovering for last and just packed all our stuff up (it's a lot for some reason) so just off to buy a paper! I think i've missed a call from the jobcentre too...


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hello to all :hi:

I am back in regular rotation today, 1st day back to work. Yesterday was quite relaxing, especially with DH at home. I should take off on Mondays more often just to have a peaceful day with my sweetie

How is everyone today?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newbie - I am ok today a bit holiday blues-y though I am pesonally glad it's been a bit lonely now everyone is back to work and I just have to entertain myself... Plus I just got to the shop where after I had tidied and packed all our stuff away and applied for 3 jobs I decided a paper would be a nice treat and I needed refuse sacks too and Adam has gone to work with my money and my card! I could have rang his neck, though both of our faults I had forgot that he had it and gave him £5 for his lunch because we were lazy and didn't make it :haha:

How are you? 

I am glad you enjoyed the day off with your fella :thumbup: always a good thing, i have enjoyed my time with adam truth be told, though we rowed once that's quite good for us... I think that the EPO have been helping me :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: newbie - I am ok today a bit holiday blues-y though I am pesonally glad it's been a bit lonely now everyone is back to work and I just have to entertain myself... Plus I just got to the shop where after I had tidied and packed all our stuff away and applied for 3 jobs I decided a paper would be a nice treat and I needed refuse sacks too and Adam has gone to work with my money and my card! I could have rang his neck, though both of our faults I had forgot that he had it and gave him £5 for his lunch because we were lazy and didn't make it :haha:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> I am glad you enjoyed the day off with your fella :thumbup: always a good thing, i have enjoyed my time with adam truth be told, though we rowed once that's quite good for us... I think that the EPO have been helping me :thumbup:

don't get too lonely doll, u always have your virtual friends here! :hugs: I see you've been a busy bee today. Good luck with the job search, I hope something comes thru for u real soon! :thumbup: Have u guys moved yet?

EPO is supposed to help with CM right? I think I may try that out when I come off my break. It's funny b/c now when we DTD all i can think about is it being empty sex :haha:  Not sure when I turned into this baby making monster, but i barely recognize myself at times :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all well 1st day back at work done !! 

My doggy had sickness + the runs and so does OH soo not nice ;-(, was nice seeing my kiddies back at work but could'nt wait to get back and have 2 large baps with ham,salad and coleslaw yum ,yum,yum my new craving along with grapes + special k red berries I will be a healthy preggy turtle lol!!

Well went to take lappy but could'nt get a parking space and to old guys were having road rage over one not letting the other squeeze past so thought better of it and came home,will take tomorrow as have adays hol yay

Moomin+cryunchie big yay for sensitive nips mine went itchy but not until like 15 -16 dpo but sounds promising !!

I'm just going to catch up catch you later girls


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie that's a really good point re missing ewcm. Whe I first went on it in 2008 I was so dry I'd bleed after sex. I wonder if he can give me oestrogen tablets or chlomod or progesterone cream, or SOMETHING!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't know if it is Sarachka but I definitely rememeber at one point I had it, went on the tablets and it's never been the same! You haven't got anything to lose by talking with him have you? Anyway could be unrelated i'm off myself to the doctors tomorrow to find out!


----------



## firstbaby25

Newmummy - what a delightful list of cravings I reckon I will be craving the unhealthy stuff though when I get a :bfp: glad you have a lovely day off for rest purposes tomorrow will be lovely for ya. Gutted about the laptop! Simply no need... I'd die without my laptop! I wouldn't be able to talk to you girls for a start!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee:

Jumped on for a quick catch up and now I'm off to drop my oldest DD for school and go for my blood draw. :happydance: I hope the levels are doubling appropriately! FX!!!

Chat soon lovely turtles! :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck Molly - be sure to let us know too :) exciting stuff :)


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I was not on yesterday. I just started work after a week of winter break and I am exhausted. I got home, cooked dinner, and went to bed at 7:30. I am still tired now and am about to go to work. I hope everyone has a great day!!!!! :hugs:

Hi Addie hope your good today:thumbup:, when is OH putting your scan piccy on for you? We cant wait to see it !!!:happydance:



Sarachka said:


> Hi turtle girls!
> 
> I'm heeerrrrrrrree. I'm ashamed to say that my deliberate misuse of prescription meds left me a bit loony yesterday ie just laying on the sofa unable to feel my legs :-D jolly good fun.
> 
> work today booooooooo hooooo. i actually cried to OH last night bc I was so dreading coming back. today really hasn't been that bad though so I should be thankful for that.
> 
> OH is off up north today to see his son with his christmas presents, the snow didn't allow him to travel before xmas

Hi Sara cant find the pg with link on for you FB page :shrug: can you send it again pretty please:happydance: .Glad you tooo have survived the dreaded 1st day back at work:thumbup:. How old is OH's son?



firstbaby25 said:


> Newmummy - what a delightful list of cravings I reckon I will be craving the unhealthy stuff though when I get a :bfp: glad you have a lovely day off for rest purposes tomorrow will be lovely for ya. Gutted about the laptop! Simply no need... I'd die without my laptop! I wouldn't be able to talk to you girls for a start!


I know one is most pleased with ones self!!!!!!:happydance: well got my laptop workin g but not wireless:shrug:sooooooo im sitting in the drafty hall way lol:cry:whilst trying to get the update required downloaded to go wireless so i can bnb in bed!!!:happydance:




Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Jumped on for a quick catch up and now I'm off to drop my oldest DD for school and go for my blood draw. :happydance: I hope the levels are doubling appropriately! FX!!!
> 
> Chat soon lovely turtles! :wave:

Good luck molls im sure they will be just super and will you know results today??:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just a quick HELLO :wave: before dinner/bath/bed for Hollinka then swimming club for me and DH tonight- more sport _together_ with my parents looking after LO. :happydance:
Been shopping with my mum all day, had Japanese at lunchtime, yum yum, and bought a pair of boots in the sale:thumbup:
Big kiss all:kiss: Catchy uppies later on or tomorrow....:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Just left the lab; in the car on the way home now. Took a peek at my lab paperwork and they checked the little box that says STAT so my doctor should have the results in an hour and they will be calling me soon after I expect.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Holly - I missed you today :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I'm glad you are having such a great time with your parents in town. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Kit! :wave: Hello LittleSpy! :hi:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :wave:

Thanks goodness that's the day finished! Reports coming out of my ears...dull, dull, dull :nope: Anyway...

Molly....can't wait for your results.....all will be well my sweet :flower:

Firstbaby..hello doll..sounds like a nice quiet "all about you" day...hope you enjoyed :thumbup:

newmummy..sorry to hear about all the poorly tummies..hompe everyone's better soon :hugs:

Sarachka.. :nope:that sounds painful re the :sex: - ouch! Hope that's in the past.

Holly...enjoy swim club with OH...and mmmmmm, Japanese food (oh, I'm so obsessed with food :dohh:)

LitteSpy...wow, you get your sexing scan so much earlier than we do...I have mine at 20 weeks!

Hello to everyone else....Crunchie, emandi, April, addie, moomin, ginge and anyone else who's lurking :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Thanks goodness that's the day finished! Reports coming out of my ears...dull, dull, dull :nope: Anyway...
> 
> Molly....can't wait for your results.....all will be well my sweet :flower:
> 
> Firstbaby..hello doll..sounds like a nice quiet "all about you" day...hope you enjoyed :thumbup:
> 
> newmummy..sorry to hear about all the poorly tummies..hompe everyone's better soon :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka.. :nope:that sounds painful re the :sex: - ouch! Hope that's in the past.
> 
> Holly...enjoy swim club with OH...and mmmmmm, Japanese food (oh, I'm so obsessed with food :dohh:)
> 
> LitteSpy...wow, you get your sexing scan so much earlier than we do...I have mine at 20 weeks!
> 
> Hello to everyone else....Crunchie, emandi, April, addie, moomin, ginge and anyone else who's lurking :kiss:

I feel as though the results of the blood test are only part of it... the scan is what is really going to make me feel okay/better/excited about this pregnancy. 

I had the sexing scan at 20 weeks with both my girls. I know that that is standard... I wonder why LittleSpy is getting hers so early? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Thanks goodness that's the day finished! Reports coming out of my ears...dull, dull, dull :nope: Anyway...
> 
> Molly....can't wait for your results.....all will be well my sweet :flower:
> 
> Firstbaby..hello doll..sounds like a nice quiet "all about you" day...hope you enjoyed :thumbup:
> 
> newmummy..sorry to hear about all the poorly tummies..hompe everyone's better soon :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka.. :nope:that sounds painful re the :sex: - ouch! Hope that's in the past.
> 
> Holly...enjoy swim club with OH...and mmmmmm, Japanese food (oh, I'm so obsessed with food :dohh:)
> 
> LitteSpy...wow, you get your sexing scan so much earlier than we do...I have mine at 20 weeks!
> 
> Hello to everyone else....Crunchie, emandi, April, addie, moomin, ginge and anyone else who's lurking :kiss:
> 
> I feel as though the results of the blood test are only part of it... the scan is what is really going to make me feel okay/better/excited about this pregnancy.
> 
> I had the sexing scan at 20 weeks with both my girls. I know that that is standard... I wonder why LittleSpy is getting hers so early? :-kClick to expand...

I know the bloods are only part of it but if they come back looking good that's got to be positive..right? I hope the time isn't dragging too much :hugs:

yeah, I wondered about that myself regarding the 20 week scan. I didn't know you'd see clearly enough at 15 weeks but guess you must!


----------



## Mollykins

Ring you silly phone!!


----------



## kit_cat

Won't be long Molly...maybe make some more lovely shiny things and talk to me to keep your mind occupied? :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Thanks goodness that's the day finished! Reports coming out of my ears...dull, dull, dull :nope: Anyway...
> 
> Molly....can't wait for your results.....all will be well my sweet :flower:
> 
> Firstbaby..hello doll..sounds like a nice quiet "all about you" day...hope you enjoyed :thumbup:
> 
> newmummy..sorry to hear about all the poorly tummies..hompe everyone's better soon :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka.. :nope:that sounds painful re the :sex: - ouch! Hope that's in the past.
> 
> Holly...enjoy swim club with OH...and mmmmmm, Japanese food (oh, I'm so obsessed with food :dohh:)
> 
> LitteSpy...wow, you get your sexing scan so much earlier than we do...I have mine at 20 weeks!
> 
> Hello to everyone else....Crunchie, emandi, April, addie, moomin, ginge and anyone else who's lurking :kiss:
> 
> I feel as though the results of the blood test are only part of it... the scan is what is really going to make me feel okay/better/excited about this pregnancy.
> 
> I had the sexing scan at 20 weeks with both my girls. I know that that is standard... I wonder why LittleSpy is getting hers so early? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I know the bloods are only part of it but if they come back looking good that's got to be positive..right? I hope the time isn't dragging too much :hugs:
> 
> yeah, I wondered about that myself regarding the 20 week scan. I didn't know you'd see clearly enough at 15 weeks but guess you must!Click to expand...

My oldest DD was upside down with her legs crossed and her hands covering her genitalia during the 20 week sexing scan. It took a whole hour to try and move her so that we/the doc could see that she was a she. :dohh: We were all so quite after a while in the dark room and all of the sudden she said, "Well congratulations, you are having a girl." :shock: I swore I was having a boy. :haha: I said to her, "No. I am having a boy." She said, "No, you are having a girl." I said, "Are you sure?" She just looked at me sideways until I said, "Oh all right then, she's a girl." :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: great story Molly! So has eldest DD continued to be a challenge? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Trinity

I see you lurking :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:

Oooh, a little thinker by the sounds of it. It's really interesting how different children from the same parents can be so incredibly different. Never fails to amaze me.:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:
> 
> Oooh, a little thinker by the sounds of it. It's really interesting how different children from the same parents can be so incredibly different. Never fails to amaze me.:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh she is; she will think it through while my youngest will just throw herself into it without a thought and with all the confidence in the world. We brought her to the pool when she was 2.5 and she walked right up to it and down the stairs and jumped in... sunk straight down of course. :dohh: OH was right with her of course, waiting to see what she would do. She kept doing it too. She taught herself how to swim in a matter of weeks. My oldest taught herself in the same amount of time but definitely not in the same manner. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :hi: Trinity
> 
> I see you lurking :winkwink:

:hi: Hi!!
I wasn't lurking! I was catching up :haha:
Now I'm all caught up and forgotten all the things I wanted to say :blush:

I went to buy all the boys' stationery for the new school year....exhausted!!! And I've labelled it all. School bags have been washed and are trying to dry (it's been raining for 4 days now...very weird for durbs), so we're all ready. I got to go to the library and had to limit myself to 6 books :wacko:
Also saw my grandparents and raided their garden for cuttings so tomorrow will be gardening and going to movies with my mom. Then Thursday she has booked a massage for me. SO excited :happydance: I LOVE massages and SO need one

I'm battling to not take my painkillers. I'm worried because they have anti-inflammatories in them which theoretically can stop ovulation, because ovulation is basically an inflammatory process

Must buy opk's tomorrow and prepare for my fertile period whenre I plan to be throughly easy :haha:

My youngest is lying on the couch falling asleep (bad habit I know) and he looks up all sleepy and says "Tonight be a good good night" :aw:


----------



## Mollykins

OH POO! This is my 2,002 post... so... I will dedicate my 2,000 :bfp: post to... 

*TRINITYMOM!!!*

You are quite an inspiration love; amazing woman, mum, and turtle. :winkwink: This next cycle is yours! GO :bfp: !!! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> OH POO! This is my 2,002 post... so... I will dedicate my 2,000 :bfp: post to...
> 
> *TRINITYMOM!!!*
> 
> You are quite an inspiration love; amazing woman, mum, and turtle. :winkwink: This next cycle is yours! GO :bfp: !!! :hugs:

Aw thank you :blush:
:friends: I don't know what I would have done without you turtles


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:
> 
> Oooh, a little thinker by the sounds of it. It's really interesting how different children from the same parents can be so incredibly different. Never fails to amaze me.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she is; she will think it through while my youngest will just throw herself into it without a thought and with all the confidence in the world. We brought her to the pool when she was 2.5 and she walked right up to it and down the stairs and jumped in... sunk straight down of course. :dohh: OH was right with her of course, waiting to see what she would do. She kept doing it too. She taught herself how to swim in a matter of weeks. My oldest taught herself in the same amount of time but definitely not in the same manner. :haha:Click to expand...

I love the fly by the seat of your pants/reckless abandon attitude! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:
> 
> Oooh, a little thinker by the sounds of it. It's really interesting how different children from the same parents can be so incredibly different. Never fails to amaze me.:shrug:Click to expand...

Since treating a lot of the babies that I helped birth, and looking at my own children, I have noticed a correlation between the type of birth they have and their personality later on in life. It's really interesting


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> I love the fly by the seat of your pants/reckless abandon attitude! :thumbup:

That is SO my middle son. No fear at all. Broke his foot at 18 months trying to fly off the bookcase...ran away from home at 3 because he wanted to visit a construction site...no fear, no boundaries, no limits

My oldest doesn't like to learn stuff in front of others. He doesn't like to do something unless he's good at it and gets embarrassed if people see him trying and failing


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Trinity
> 
> I see you lurking :winkwink:
> 
> :hi: Hi!!
> I wasn't lurking! I was catching up :haha:
> Now I'm all caught up and forgotten all the things I wanted to say :blush:
> 
> I went to buy all the boys' stationery for the new school year....exhausted!!! And I've labelled it all. School bags have been washed and are trying to dry (it's been raining for 4 days now...very weird for durbs), so we're all ready. I got to go to the library and had to limit myself to 6 books :wacko:
> Also saw my grandparents and raided their garden for cuttings so tomorrow will be gardening and going to movies with my mom. Then Thursday she has booked a massage for me. SO excited :happydance: I LOVE massages and SO need one
> 
> I'm battling to not take my painkillers. I'm worried because they have anti-inflammatories in them which theoretically can stop ovulation, because ovulation is basically an inflammatory process
> 
> Must buy opk's tomorrow and prepare for my fertile period whenre I plan to be throughly easy :haha:
> 
> My youngest is lying on the couch falling asleep (bad habit I know) and he looks up all sleepy and says "Tonight be a good good night" :aw:Click to expand...

Ooo, that's interesting Trinity..I didn't know anti inflammatories would have a significant effect on ovulation! Hope you don't suffer too much lovely :nope:

Ahhh massages...worth their weight in gold :cloud9: I had a full body chocolate massage and wrap earlier this year while on holiday...not only did I fall asleep during it but embarassingly, I stepped off the table and my legs were so relaxed and rubbery, I fell in a heap on the floor :blush: enjoy yours...you deserve it!

So, was your son sleepily singing the black eyed peas song?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:
> 
> Oooh, a little thinker by the sounds of it. It's really interesting how different children from the same parents can be so incredibly different. Never fails to amaze me.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she is; she will think it through while my youngest will just throw herself into it without a thought and with all the confidence in the world. We brought her to the pool when she was 2.5 and she walked right up to it and down the stairs and jumped in... sunk straight down of course. :dohh: OH was right with her of course, waiting to see what she would do. She kept doing it too. She taught herself how to swim in a matter of weeks. My oldest taught herself in the same amount of time but definitely not in the same manner. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love the fly by the seat of your pants/reckless abandon attitude! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aye- it keeps you on your toes but it also helps aid in early heart attacks. :haha: I swear, she's given me pre-mature chest pain and a bit more gray hair than I expected at this age. :haha: I love them both, their differences so extreme and so special. My sister suggested that perhaps this one (if it's meant to be) will be a mix between the two girls' personalities. It is possible, he/she will be exposed and absorbing their personalities and behaviours on a daily basis.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:
> 
> Oooh, a little thinker by the sounds of it. It's really interesting how different children from the same parents can be so incredibly different. Never fails to amaze me.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Since treating a lot of the babies that I helped birth, and looking at my own children, I have noticed a correlation between the type of birth they have and their personality later on in life. It's really interestingClick to expand...

Really Trinity...tell me more. I love all this stuff :cloud9: I love to then speculate about my little lemon :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

trinitymom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> i love the fly by the seat of your pants/reckless abandon attitude! :thumbup:
> 
> that is so my middle son. No fear at all. Broke his foot at 18 months trying to fly off the bookcase...ran away from home at 3 because he wanted to visit a construction site...no fear, no boundaries, no limits
> 
> my oldest doesn't like to learn stuff in front of others. He doesn't like to do something unless he's good at it and gets embarrassed if people see him trying and failingClick to expand...

mine too! Mine too!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> So, was your son sleepily singing the black eyed peas song?

Ah!!! He might have been...we always dance to it when it's on the radio in the morning. He and I leave after everyone else and he gets dressed with me and chooses my shoes for the day and we sing dance stupidly :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:
> 
> Oooh, a little thinker by the sounds of it. It's really interesting how different children from the same parents can be so incredibly different. Never fails to amaze me.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she is; she will think it through while my youngest will just throw herself into it without a thought and with all the confidence in the world. We brought her to the pool when she was 2.5 and she walked right up to it and down the stairs and jumped in... sunk straight down of course. :dohh: OH was right with her of course, waiting to see what she would do. She kept doing it too. She taught herself how to swim in a matter of weeks. My oldest taught herself in the same amount of time but definitely not in the same manner. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love the fly by the seat of your pants/reckless abandon attitude! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Aye- it keeps you on your toes but it also helps aid in early heart attacks. :haha: I swear, she's given me pre-mature chest pain and a bit more gray hair than I expected at this age. :haha: I love them both, their differences so extreme and so special. My sister suggested that perhaps this one (if it's meant to be) will be a mix between the two girls' personalities. It is possible, he/she will be exposed and absorbing their personalities and behaviours on a daily basis.Click to expand...

Hmmmm, so you think there's more factors potentially influencing a child in the womb other than the mother?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Since treating a lot of the babies that I helped birth, and looking at my own children, I have noticed a correlation between the type of birth they have and their personality later on in life. It's really interesting
> 
> Really Trinity...tell me more. I love all this stuff :cloud9: I love to then speculate about my little lemon :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Those who go very overdue are often quite stubborn and need a lot of external motivation or refocusing
> If they are induced, they can often be quite angry and rebellious
> Quick labours or deliveries often end up with impulsive or very enthusiastic kids
> Babies who don't cry much at birth usually stay pretty calm or easy-going as children
> 
> I also find that girls are usually more co-operative with the birth process and boys will go overdue far more often than girls
> 
> Obviously these are big generalisations and I haven't studied it but it is interestingClick to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> i love the fly by the seat of your pants/reckless abandon attitude! :thumbup:
> 
> that is so my middle son. No fear at all. Broke his foot at 18 months trying to fly off the bookcase...ran away from home at 3 because he wanted to visit a construction site...no fear, no boundaries, no limits
> 
> my oldest doesn't like to learn stuff in front of others. He doesn't like to do something unless he's good at it and gets embarrassed if people see him trying and failingClick to expand...
> 
> mine too! Mine too!!Click to expand...

In another life, I used to be a nanny. The eldest of the two children I cared for was a girl and she was exactly like this. The slightest poking of fun or anyone saying she had made a mistake, she would act as if she was angry and humiliated :growlmad: She's 20 this month and I'm pleased to say a beautiful, happy and well balanced young lady :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Since treating a lot of the babies that I helped birth, and looking at my own children, I have noticed a correlation between the type of birth they have and their personality later on in life. It's really interesting
> 
> Really Trinity...tell me more. I love all this stuff :cloud9: I love to then speculate about my little lemon :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Those who go very overdue are often quite stubborn and need a lot of external motivation or refocusing
> If they are induced, they can often be quite angry and rebellious
> Quick labours or deliveries often end up with impulsive or very enthusiastic kids
> Babies who don't cry much at birth usually stay pretty calm or easy-going as children
> 
> I also find that girls are usually more co-operative with the birth process and boys will go overdue far more often than girls
> 
> Obviously these are big generalisations and I haven't studied it but it is interestingClick to expand...
> 
> Fascinating! Thanks Trin :kiss:Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> She is definitely my silent rebel; she quietly rebels against things instead of doing what my youngest does... kick, scream, yell, and cry. :dohh:
> 
> Oooh, a little thinker by the sounds of it. It's really interesting how different children from the same parents can be so incredibly different. Never fails to amaze me.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she is; she will think it through while my youngest will just throw herself into it without a thought and with all the confidence in the world. We brought her to the pool when she was 2.5 and she walked right up to it and down the stairs and jumped in... sunk straight down of course. :dohh: OH was right with her of course, waiting to see what she would do. She kept doing it too. She taught herself how to swim in a matter of weeks. My oldest taught herself in the same amount of time but definitely not in the same manner. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love the fly by the seat of your pants/reckless abandon attitude! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Aye- it keeps you on your toes but it also helps aid in early heart attacks. :haha: I swear, she's given me pre-mature chest pain and a bit more gray hair than I expected at this age. :haha: I love them both, their differences so extreme and so special. My sister suggested that perhaps this one (if it's meant to be) will be a mix between the two girls' personalities. It is possible, he/she will be exposed and absorbing their personalities and behaviours on a daily basis.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think there's more factors potentially influencing a child in the womb other than the mother?Click to expand...

Absolutely. I could get lost in writing a novel on this topic. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Since treating a lot of the babies that I helped birth, and looking at my own children, I have noticed a correlation between the type of birth they have and their personality later on in life. It's really interesting
> 
> Really Trinity...tell me more. I love all this stuff :cloud9: I love to then speculate about my little lemon :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Those who go very overdue are often quite stubborn and need a lot of external motivation or refocusing
> If they are induced, they can often be quite angry and rebellious
> Quick labours or deliveries often end up with impulsive or very enthusiastic kids
> Babies who don't cry much at birth usually stay pretty calm or easy-going as children
> 
> I also find that girls are usually more co-operative with the birth process and boys will go overdue far more often than girls
> 
> Obviously these are big generalisations and I haven't studied it but it is interestingClick to expand...
> 
> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

Ack! I have to run, oldest DD is off of school. Be back shortly!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Since treating a lot of the babies that I helped birth, and looking at my own children, I have noticed a correlation between the type of birth they have and their personality later on in life. It's really interesting
> 
> Really Trinity...tell me more. I love all this stuff :cloud9: I love to then speculate about my little lemon :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Those who go very overdue are often quite stubborn and need a lot of external motivation or refocusing
> If they are induced, they can often be quite angry and rebellious
> Quick labours or deliveries often end up with impulsive or very enthusiastic kids
> Babies who don't cry much at birth usually stay pretty calm or easy-going as children
> 
> I also find that girls are usually more co-operative with the birth process and boys will go overdue far more often than girls
> 
> Obviously these are big generalisations and I haven't studied it but it is interestingClick to expand...
> 
> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Molly, that sounds traumatic to say the least. I'll bet your second labour must have seemed a virtual breeze by comparison.:thumbup: Thanks for sharing :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Sarachka

Hello from the bath tub!

For whoever asked, OH's DS is 21 months. 

My 30 OPKs arrived today ready for a new cycle! I going to make sure I test for at least 7 days straight. I only ever test once a day and I know some of y'all do it more, should I start?

What's for dinner tonight? I don't think I can be arsed with dinner tbh!

I bought more clothes for the orphans!!


https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/421ad445.jpg

All this was £9 from peacocks. 

You can get my facebook link frommy website's landing page www.hope2orphans.com


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Sarachka

Glad you're chilling out...lots of bubbles I hope :thumbup:

Some good deals to be had in Peacocks I see. I take it it's clothes for all/any ages?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.

My second was like your first. He wasn't as overdue but was 4.75kg, had shoulder dystocia, broke my pubic ligament and coccyx. Wasn't breathing and I was bleeding out. My husband remembers the midwife resussing him and then saying it was all she could do because she had to stitch an artery before it was too late. She put him on my chest (cord still attached so he was getting oxygen) and told dh to breathe on his face and he picked up dh's rhythm of breathing. I'm sure that's why they are so close


----------



## newbie_ttc

these birth stories are quite fascinating ladies! I am glad everything turned out fine


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> My 30 OPKs arrived today ready for a new cycle! I going to make sure I test for at least 7 days straight. I only ever test once a day and I know some of y'all do it more, should I start?

I would od twice a day. If I hadn't when I got my bfp I would have missed the surge


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> these birth stories are quite fascinating ladies! I am glad everything turned out fine

:wave: lovely Newbie 

You doing ok today sweetie? :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.
> 
> My second was like your first. He wasn't as overdue but was 4.75kg, had shoulder dystocia, broke my pubic ligament and coccyx. Wasn't breathing and I was bleeding out. My husband remembers the midwife resussing him and then saying it was all she could do because she had to stitch an artery before it was too late. She put him on my chest (cord still attached so he was getting oxygen) and told dh to breathe on his face and he picked up dh's rhythm of breathing. I'm sure that's why they are so closeClick to expand...

Wow...another amazing story. You know, it's a wonder people have more than one with experiences like these. Suppose I'll understand in July.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Since treating a lot of the babies that I helped birth, and looking at my own children, I have noticed a correlation between the type of birth they have and their personality later on in life. It's really interesting
> 
> Really Trinity...tell me more. I love all this stuff :cloud9: I love to then speculate about my little lemon :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Those who go very overdue are often quite stubborn and need a lot of external motivation or refocusing
> If they are induced, they can often be quite angry and rebellious
> Quick labours or deliveries often end up with impulsive or very enthusiastic kids
> Babies who don't cry much at birth usually stay pretty calm or easy-going as children
> 
> I also find that girls are usually more co-operative with the birth process and boys will go overdue far more often than girls
> 
> Obviously these are big generalisations and I haven't studied it but it is interestingClick to expand...
> 
> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Molly, that sounds traumatic to say the least. I'll bet your second labour must have seemed a virtual breeze by comparison.:thumbup: Thanks for sharing :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Needless to say, I was petrified when I found out I was pregnant with my second. My first labour/delivery was so awful I just couldn't imagine it going well. :shrug: It all came out fine though. :thumbup: And yes, you are right, after my second was born I was so amazed/relived that it was so "easy" (compared to the first) that I insisted on getting up and walking 5 minutes later. :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.
> 
> My second was like your first. He wasn't as overdue but was 4.75kg, had shoulder dystocia, broke my pubic ligament and coccyx. Wasn't breathing and I was bleeding out. My husband remembers the midwife resussing him and then saying it was all she could do because she had to stitch an artery before it was too late. She put him on my chest (cord still attached so he was getting oxygen) and told dh to breathe on his face and he picked up dh's rhythm of breathing. I'm sure that's why they are so closeClick to expand...
> 
> Wow...another amazing story. You know, it's a wonder people have more than one with experiences like these. Suppose I'll understand in July.Click to expand...

The end justifies the means in the case of having bebes. :hugs: Though my Aunt told me after the birth of my first, "Oh you'll be for forgetting all about it before you know it and be wanting another one!" I said, "Um... I don't think so." And it's true. I never forgot... far too traumatic. I'm not sure I will ever let them induce me again. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Newbie! :wave: How are you doll?

Sarachka! Lovely how your donations are coming along. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Still no lappy workin its a big ass download only 30 odd % done eurghhh

I too was wondering why littlespy is having sexing scan so early ? Um confused .com!!

I'm excited got my 12week scan app through yay !! Hey Kit when is your scan or did you have one alreadt?

Hello everyone


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Still no lappy workin its a big ass download only 30 odd % done eurghhh
> 
> I too was wondering why littlespy is having sexing scan so early ? Um confused .com!!
> 
> I'm excited got my 12week scan app through yay !! Hey Kit when is your scan or did you have one alreadt?
> 
> Hello everyone

Yay for your 12 week scan!! When is it? I had my 12 week scan a couple of weeks ago...pic on my profile if you fancy a peek :cloud9: Got my 20 week scan on 16th Feb now :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.
> 
> My second was like your first. He wasn't as overdue but was 4.75kg, had shoulder dystocia, broke my pubic ligament and coccyx. Wasn't breathing and I was bleeding out. My husband remembers the midwife resussing him and then saying it was all she could do because she had to stitch an artery before it was too late. She put him on my chest (cord still attached so he was getting oxygen) and told dh to breathe on his face and he picked up dh's rhythm of breathing. I'm sure that's why they are so closeClick to expand...
> 
> Wow...another amazing story. You know, it's a wonder people have more than one with experiences like these. Suppose I'll understand in July.Click to expand...
> 
> The end justifies the means in the case of having bebes. :hugs: Though my Aunt told me after the birth of my first, "Oh you'll be for forgetting all about it before you know it and be wanting another one!" I said, "Um... I don't think so." And it's true. I never forgot... far too traumatic. I'm not sure I will ever let them induce me again. :nope:Click to expand...

So you would blame the induction for the traumatic labour? Are there alternatives to induction?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Sarachka
> 
> Glad you're chilling out...lots of bubbles I hope :thumbup:
> 
> Some good deals to be had in Peacocks I see. I take it it's clothes for all/any ages?

Yep really anything from baby to teen, and they have adults with learning disabilities living in AWFUL conditions in institutions too. so really, anything can find a leg that will fit. the only thing i wouldn't suggest is fancy/fussy clothes for small babies. There are often 10 babies to 1 care worker, who doesn't have time to deal with a hundred poppers etc.



Mollykins said:


> Hello Newbie! :wave: How are you doll?
> 
> Sarachka! Lovely how your donations are coming along. :thumbup:

Yup, I'm so excited about it all


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.
> 
> My second was like your first. He wasn't as overdue but was 4.75kg, had shoulder dystocia, broke my pubic ligament and coccyx. Wasn't breathing and I was bleeding out. My husband remembers the midwife resussing him and then saying it was all she could do because she had to stitch an artery before it was too late. She put him on my chest (cord still attached so he was getting oxygen) and told dh to breathe on his face and he picked up dh's rhythm of breathing. I'm sure that's why they are so closeClick to expand...
> 
> Wow...another amazing story. You know, it's a wonder people have more than one with experiences like these. Suppose I'll understand in July.Click to expand...
> 
> The end justifies the means in the case of having bebes. :hugs: Though my Aunt told me after the birth of my first, "Oh you'll be for forgetting all about it before you know it and be wanting another one!" I said, "Um... I don't think so." And it's true. I never forgot... far too traumatic. I'm not sure I will ever let them induce me again. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> So you would blame the induction for the traumatic labour? Are there alternatives to induction?Click to expand...

I do because of the totality of my situation. I went in the morning on the induction and they started me on a petocin drip. Not too long after I fell asleep. I woke up in a daze sometime later and having intense pain with the contractions. I said (in the beginning) that I wanted to try to go without pain meds; I wanted to try being in water or walking or using birthing ball... didn't want meds to be first option. Make sense? Well, when I woke up in that pain hazed zombie state the nurse asked me if I wanted something for the pain, I just nodded... not really thinking. The next thing I know, the anesthesiologist was in the room giving me an epidural. I was then instructed that I wasn't going to be able to get out of the bed. The epidural failed and I was in intense pain, they then told me that the baby was in distress and her heart rate was dropping and staying that way... they took me off pitocin. She barely stayed out of the range of distress until the time I was supposed to start pushing. Pushing was horrible because she was stuck and going into distress and I was bleeding out and losing consciousness. Horrible experience. With my youngest, when she was overdue (about 4 days) I went in and my doctor scraped my membranes to try and facilitate labour. Didn't work. :growlmad: I went swinging on swing sets and everything. Nothing worked. She was going to come on her own time, when she was ready. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Molly, Hi Kit :wave: 

What's new girls?

I am fine just waiting in the clock to wind down!!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Newbie- I'm waiting ever so impatiently for the doctor's office to call with my results. It's been long enough now that I am thinking, "If it's bad news, they might just put the phone call off for a bit because who really likes to deliver bad news??" :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Hope the day speeds along nicely for you newbie :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww Newbie- I'm waiting ever so impatiently for the doctor's office to call with my results. It's been long enough now that I am thinking, "If it's bad news, they might just put the phone call off for a bit because who really likes to deliver bad news??" :dohh:

Now Miss Molly....don't think like that! Doctor's surgeries are busy places. Can you phone them?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Aww Newbie- I'm waiting ever so impatiently for the doctor's office to call with my results. It's been long enough now that I am thinking, "If it's bad news, they might just put the phone call off for a bit because who really likes to deliver bad news??" :dohh:

no bad news Moll, perhaps they are just busy today, or being lazy. Hope your phone rings any minute now with great news for u and poppyseed! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Newbie- I'm waiting ever so impatiently for the doctor's office to call with my results. It's been long enough now that I am thinking, "If it's bad news, they might just put the phone call off for a bit because who really likes to deliver bad news??" :dohh:
> 
> Now Miss Molly....don't think like that! Doctor's surgeries are busy places. Can you phone them?Click to expand...

I could phone them... but as you said, they are busy places those offices. I wouldn't want to bother them. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Well I don't think it's out of the question for you to give them a ring. They know people want to know this kind of info asap....you might even save them a phonecall and so be doing them a favour!


----------



## new mummy2010

I will take a peek Kit kat thanks hun, mine is 26th january

Yay for your 20 wk scan too its all exciting is'nt it !!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Newbie- I'm waiting ever so impatiently for the doctor's office to call with my results. It's been long enough now that I am thinking, "If it's bad news, they might just put the phone call off for a bit because who really likes to deliver bad news??" :dohh:
> 
> Now Miss Molly....don't think like that! Doctor's surgeries are busy places. Can you phone them?Click to expand...
> 
> I could phone them... but as you said, they are busy places those offices. I wouldn't want to bother them. :nope:Click to expand...

it's ok, give them a call so u can put your mind at ease. After all, worrying is not good for Poppy


----------



## Mollykins

Well now it's lunch time here so they will probably be out and will call me when they are back... another hour I'd imagine.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Both my girls were overdue. Oldest had to be induced at 14 days overdue. Took her until day 15 to come, head got stuck on pubic bone, cord wrapped around neck twice, came out not breathing, and I almost died. :shock: Youngest was 9 days overdue and didn't have to be induced. Once I started pushing, she was out in 13 minutes.
> 
> My second was like your first. He wasn't as overdue but was 4.75kg, had shoulder dystocia, broke my pubic ligament and coccyx. Wasn't breathing and I was bleeding out. My husband remembers the midwife resussing him and then saying it was all she could do because she had to stitch an artery before it was too late. She put him on my chest (cord still attached so he was getting oxygen) and told dh to breathe on his face and he picked up dh's rhythm of breathing. I'm sure that's why they are so closeClick to expand...
> 
> Wow...another amazing story. You know, it's a wonder people have more than one with experiences like these. Suppose I'll understand in July.Click to expand...
> 
> The end justifies the means in the case of having bebes. :hugs: Though my Aunt told me after the birth of my first, "Oh you'll be for forgetting all about it before you know it and be wanting another one!" I said, "Um... I don't think so." And it's true. I never forgot... far too traumatic. I'm not sure I will ever let them induce me again. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> So you would blame the induction for the traumatic labour? Are there alternatives to induction?Click to expand...

The problem with induction is that one intervention leads to another. We start all our moms on EPO orally and internally from 36 weeks. It ripens the cervix really well so that if we have to get things moving, at least the cervix is ready. We also use sweeping the membranes (had that with my third and it worked beautifully), acupressure, massage, homoeopathy & herbs and castor oil

The problem is that we are impatient and so are the medical staff. Instead of waiting for baby to come (as long as the placenta is still functional) we have this 40 week rule and think babies have read the rule book. In SA our caesar rate is 90%!!! And most caesars are done at 38 weeks so that labour doesn't start before the booked caesar, so by the time mums get to 38 weeks they are considered to be term and then 40 weeks is overdue and we must intervene. In Holland, 43 weeks is considered overdue and no intervention is done before then. They have an amazing nvd rate and hardly ever have caesars


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Well now it's lunch time here so they will probably be out and will call me when they are back... another hour I'd imagine.

The suspense is killing me!!! :wacko: And I'll have to go to bed soon!!


----------



## kit_cat

Trinity..I think ladies go to 42 weeks here in the UK providing mother and baby are ok..then induction. My friend was induced at 42 weeks....she said it was horribly and instantly intense and she felt cheated of the build up and experience :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well now it's lunch time here so they will probably be out and will call me when they are back... another hour I'd imagine.
> 
> The suspense is killing me!!! :wacko: And I'll have to go to bed soon!!Click to expand...

Hmm, I'm thinking the same..I was going for a bath but don't want to leave the thread. I know it's good news, I just want to hear it :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone how are you all? x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone how are you all? x

Hiya :wave:

I'm good thanks...how are you?

I meant to say how beautiful your girls are :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all? x
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks...how are you?
> 
> I meant to say how beautiful your girls are :flower:Click to expand...

ditto!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes trinity you are considered good to go here at 36 or 37 weeks but they will only induce at 42 weeks. You can get a sweep as soon as you are overdue over here I think but I don't know any successes barring yours! Pharmacies in the uk will not sell castor oil to pregnant ladies because it is renowned for inducing labour! My sister was induced and I have a friend who was induced with both of her boys...

I've had some bad news today, my house that I was moving in to has had a leak and flooded and now we're not moving in we're going to have to find a regular expensive house... This would have clearly affected my decision regarding my job and I'm really bummed... :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all? x
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks...how are you?
> 
> I meant to say how beautiful your girls are :flower:Click to expand...

hey im not too bad been feeling rather ill every other day gets worse :/ have my scan tomorrow though so looking forward to that, thankyou so much looks can be deceiving lol. x


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all? x
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks...how are you?
> 
> I meant to say how beautiful your girls are :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ditto!Click to expand...

ah thankyou :D x


----------



## Crunchie

Heh jaynie that's sucks ... Can't u wait for it to dry out ?? Couple of de Hums in there would work ?? 

Was it less spenny than the rest you saw. ?? X


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes trinity you are considered good to go here at 36 or 37 weeks but they will only induce at 42 weeks. You can get a sweep as soon as you are overdue over here I think but I don't know any successes barring yours! Pharmacies in the uk will not sell castor oil to pregnant ladies because it is renowned for inducing labour! My sister was induced and I have a friend who was induced with both of her boys...
> 
> I've had some bad news today, my house that I was moving in to has had a leak and flooded and now we're not moving in we're going to have to find a regular expensive house... This would have clearly affected my decision regarding my job and I'm really bummed... :cry:

Ah Jaynie, sorry :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Jaynie! Big :hugs: lovey. At least it didn't flood while you were there. :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Now I have to go to bed Molly...and wait for tomorrow to hear your super brilliant test results :(


----------



## Mollykins

I just thought of something! :dohh: My levels would reflect an ectopic! Oh how dense I've been! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Trin! :hugs: Sleep well! :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no Jaynie..you must be bummed :( Can you not just hang fire until it gets sorted?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all? x
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks...how are you?
> 
> I meant to say how beautiful your girls are :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hey im not too bad been feeling rather ill every other day gets worse :/ have my scan tomorrow though so looking forward to that, thankyou so much looks can be deceiving lol. xClick to expand...

Good luck with your scan tomorrow....I'm sure it will all go swimmingly, and by the sounds of your nausea, it is indeed progressing well! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all? x
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks...how are you?
> 
> I meant to say how beautiful your girls are :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hey im not too bad been feeling rather ill every other day gets worse :/ have my scan tomorrow though so looking forward to that, thankyou so much looks can be deceiving lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow....I'm sure it will all go swimmingly, and by the sounds of your nausea, it is indeed progressing well! :hugs:Click to expand...

yes now that im constantly ill i have been very calm about this pregnancy :) its just like the girls except more headaches :/ but :happydance:
thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

evening girls how r we all 2day xx


----------



## Mollykins

omg omg omg. I called. I'm so horrible. They are going to have the nurse call me back.


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> evening girls how r we all 2day xx

good thankyou how are you feeling?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> omg omg omg. I called. I'm so horrible. They are going to have the nurse call me back.

i would have called aswell sweet not nice waiting x


----------



## want2bamum86

mummyapril yh im ok saw oh 2nite was sooo nice i miss him so much he cant wait for baby to arrive he ssaid august is too long i said ummm want my morning sickness n cravings lol he said no i said stop whinging then


----------



## want2bamum86

mollykins rin for what? what have i missed


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> mummyapril yh im ok saw oh 2nite was sooo nice i miss him so much he cant wait for baby to arrive he ssaid august is too long i said ummm want my morning sickness n cravings lol he said no i said stop whinging then

aw does he live far from you? i wouldnt mind cravings instead of sickness getting it a lot! lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> omg omg omg. I called. I'm so horrible. They are going to have the nurse call me back.
> 
> i would have called aswell sweet not nice waiting xClick to expand...

me three!!! Ok, going for a bath but BRB to find out the good news Molly! :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

i feel sick in morn lol but i want macdonalds all the time and just down the road but its complicated


----------



## Mollykins

MummyApril- Congrats on your sweet pea!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> omg omg omg. I called. I'm so horrible. They are going to have the nurse call me back.
> 
> i would have called aswell sweet not nice waiting xClick to expand...
> 
> me three!!! Ok, going for a bath but BRB to find out the good news Molly! :thumbup:Click to expand...

KIT!!! dON'T GO!


----------



## Mollykins

OMG. I'm shaking. I just got my call back.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> MummyApril- Congrats on your sweet pea!

thankyou :D x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> OMG. I'm shaking. I just got my call back.

how is everything? x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> omg omg omg. I called. I'm so horrible. They are going to have the nurse call me back.
> 
> i would have called aswell sweet not nice waiting xClick to expand...
> 
> me three!!! Ok, going for a bath but BRB to find out the good news Molly! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> KIT!!! dON'T GO!Click to expand...

I'm here, I'm here......!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> i feel sick in morn lol but i want macdonalds all the time and just down the road but its complicated

if you dont mind me asking why is it complicated?


----------



## kit_cat

Molly!!!! Tell us!! All ok??


----------



## Mollykins

If my levels where doubling every 48 hours, they should have been 1296 today....


----------



## kit_cat

Arghhhhh!! Wish I could take laptop in the bath with me....but might not make it back out which wouldn't be ideal really :nope::wacko:


----------



## want2bamum86

mumyapril wel my fam n his dnt want us 2geva so i am moving with him over 20 miles awway


----------



## Mollykins

but they are not 1296...


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> If my levels where doubling every 48 hours, they should have been 1296 today....

what are they now? x


----------



## want2bamum86

oooooo i have a blueberry hehe


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> mumyapril wel my fam n his dnt want us 2geva so i am moving with him over 20 miles awway

why not surely you are old enough to make your own mind up?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> but they are not 1296...

oooo, you tease you!!!!!! TELL!


----------



## Mollykins

They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.


----------



## want2bamum86

just peope thinking bout his past and the fact he has aspergers they dnt like it and his mum dnt like mecoz i left him whn i was 13 and realy broke his heart andwe got bk 2 geva again when was 17 then again when i was 20 but wenever really split up


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.

:wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:

Molly...that's fantastic news!! Not that i doubted it would be for a millisecond! Now you must feel more positive about this pregnancy after that surely??!! Great news lovely Molly :cloud9:


----------



## want2bamum86

molly congras hunni xxx im having ultrasound on fri too justo check coz of all te mc ive had but i seem fine


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.

i knew it was good news!!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Molly so pleased for u xxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Molly...that's fantastic news!! Not that i doubted it would be for a millisecond! Now you must feel more positive about this pregnancy after that surely??!! Great news lovely Molly :cloud9:Click to expand...

I do feel more positive and it feels more... real now! It's almost like I just found out... for the first time. OMG! I am so excited!!! I called me Aunt and she said, "So that could mean... TWINS!!" :shock:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi crunchie


----------



## want2bamum86

hey girls we have a sweetpea poppyseeds bluebery and a lemon haha


----------



## kit_cat

Phew Molly...you don't half know how to pile on the suspense! need to relax in the bath for sure now! Back later lovelies :shower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Phew Molly...you don't half know how to pile on the suspense! need to relax in the bath for sure now! Back later lovelies :shower:

enjoy your bath hun x


----------



## Mollykins

* 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
* 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
* 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
* 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
* 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
* 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
* 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
* 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
* 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
* Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
* Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

* These numbers are just a GUIDELINE-- every woman&#8217;s level of hCG can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters but rather the change in the level.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Molly...that's fantastic news!! Not that i doubted it would be for a millisecond! Now you must feel more positive about this pregnancy after that surely??!! Great news lovely Molly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I do feel more positive and it feels more... real now! It's almost like I just found out... for the first time. OMG! I am so excited!!! I called me Aunt and she said, "So that could mean... TWINS!!" :shock:Click to expand...

Or triplets! haha i was going to say that! x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Molly...that's fantastic news!! Not that i doubted it would be for a millisecond! Now you must feel more positive about this pregnancy after that surely??!! Great news lovely Molly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I do feel more positive and it feels more... real now! It's almost like I just found out... for the first time. OMG! I am so excited!!! I called me Aunt and she said, "So that could mean... TWINS!!" :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Or triplets! haha i was going to say that! xClick to expand...

Twins run in our family and I was pregnant with twins once before.... I need to breath.


----------



## want2bamum86

oooo mollykins d u think it is twins?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Molly...that's fantastic news!! Not that i doubted it would be for a millisecond! Now you must feel more positive about this pregnancy after that surely??!! Great news lovely Molly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I do feel more positive and it feels more... real now! It's almost like I just found out... for the first time. OMG! I am so excited!!! I called me Aunt and she said, "So that could mean... TWINS!!" :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Or triplets! haha i was going to say that! xClick to expand...
> 
> Twins run in our family and I was pregnant with twins once before.... I need to breath.Click to expand...

ohh how exciting! erm yes breathing might help lol xx


----------



## want2bamum86

ok just a quick question girls is it bad t get cold? i mean while pregg haha


----------



## Mollykins

Twins?? I'm not ready for twins... I mean.... oh my... I feel dizzy.


----------



## want2bamum86

oh molly i wasnt ready with my first pregnancy then i found out it was twins i had to sit down for 7 hours i was in my own lil world lol


----------



## Mollykins

The names I thought up once upon a time, for one boy and one girl twin was Aidan and Nadia (Nadia is Aidan spelled backwards and vice versa :winkwink:)


----------



## want2bamum86

they r beauttiful hunni xxx


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.

Faaantastic!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.

I was holding my breath trying to catch up!! That is fantastic news Moll! Big :hugs: for u, and I love your names too. Very clever! Can't wait till friday now :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just caught up rapidly but must go to bed, swimming session was tough and I'm exhausted:sleep: But just want to say Yee Hah! for Molly's great levels! How many weeks are you? Are you way out of range? So fab if it _is_ twins:happydance: Big hugs to all, I'll be back properly soon:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Twinsies! I say you name them Sarah-Holly and Jaynie-Cat


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: molly you cheeky turtle keeping everyone going like that! I hope you have at least one if not two healthy bubbas in your belly right now! It really is awesome news I am so pleased for you and I hope all is well with your scan as I'm sure it will be! God it's exciting! 

Well crunchie kit molly emandi and dem turtles that asked the dealio with the house is that it probably would have flooded if we were there - the weather has caused a pipe to freeze and as it has thawed and cracked the whole of the upstairs and the stairs themselves have been saturated and rotted with the water... There is £20,000 worth of damage. The landlady is my MIL's friend and was doing us a favour as we want to save to buy a house... Now we wouldn't want to pay full price for it because it's not the best location wise and after all of the above we don't want to fleece my MIL's friend... She should rent it and get full price which is double what we were paying for it :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just caught up rapidly but must go to bed, swimming session was tough and I'm exhausted:sleep: But just want to say Yee Hah! for Molly's great levels! How many weeks are you? Are you way out of range? So fab if it _is_ twins:happydance: Big hugs to all, I'll be back properly soon:hugs:

4 wks + 5 today. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes my best friend in France and witness at my wedding is *Nadia*:thumbup: Name approved by HM.:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Twinsies! I say you name them Sarah-Holly and Jaynie-Cat

I concur :thumbup: from me!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie that sucks bad. So it was a rental you were moving into? So at least you've not lost money on a house you bought, right? Hopefully it won't be hard to find another house to rent and dance around nekkid


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Twinsies! I say you name them Sarah-Holly and Jaynie-Cat

Names approved by HM


----------



## Sarachka

Ok I seriously have to post some silly twin names now:

Jack & Jill
Charles & Diana
Kayla & Tayla
Hannah & Montana lolz
Tom & Tim
Luke & Leah


----------



## Sarachka

Oh Baby High there were two african-American twins teen moms called Bre-'Oshane and Re-'Oshane. Fetching, no?


----------



## Sarachka

Sarachka said:


> Hayley and kayley
> Jayne and Wayne
> Holly and Molly lol
> Tara and Kara
> kit and Cat
> Sarah and Claira
> I don't know anyone else's name
> Whoops
> Sorry
> 
> Even though I think rhymes for twins are a bit lame I like Scarlett and Ruby for two girls - a red theme


----------



## want2bamum86

lik the names hehe but shud be tom an jerry


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ok I seriously have to post some silly twin names now:
> 
> Jack & Jill
> Charles & Diana
> Kayla & Tayla
> Hannah & Montana lolz
> Tom & Tim
> Luke & Leah

:haha: I am laughing extra loud because i actually do like the names Luke and Leah....of course not for twins but on their own! No star wars tributes - honest :blush:


----------



## want2bamum86

kit u sure ur only haing one hehe


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Holly you busy little bee :wave:

You're just a little flutter in, flutter out turtle at the mo'. Be nice to have you back although wouldn't dare try to cut short your family stuff...I know there'd be :trouble:

Hope you're having a ball :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Twinsies! I say you name them Sarah-Holly and Jaynie-Cat
> 
> I concur :thumbup: from me!Click to expand...

I concur the concurrence :)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Twinsies! I say you name them Sarah-Holly and Jaynie-Cat
> 
> I concur :thumbup: from me!Click to expand...
> 
> I concur the concurrence :)Click to expand...

And me !!


----------



## want2bamum86

hehe


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my lovelies...I can't take any more excitement this evening, so i will bid you all a good evening (/afternoon) and catch you all later :thumbup:

Nighty night :sleep:x


----------



## want2bamum86

night kit


----------



## firstbaby25

G'night kit... 

Loving the names sarachka! There are I'm sure loads of silly twin names in existence! Like living examples... Yes it was a rental sarachka so we're going to look for another one but there's none as cheap so it's still a kick in the teeth like but hey ho... I think I've said before that we'd have no luck if it weren't for bad luck!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh lady turtles... sorry to abandon you so. I was chatting with my sister. :blush: In response to my high levels she said that I am, "Extra pregnant" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! :wave: Sleep the sleep of deep blue ocean. :sleep:


----------



## addie25

:hi: ladies!!! Is anyone awake. I am not asleep and it is 8pm I am so excited!


----------



## want2bamum86

ne1 awake ? its 1.13am here


----------



## newbie_ttc

guess its just me and the tumbleweeds :-=


----------



## newbie_ttc

want2bamum86 said:


> ne1 awake ? its 1.13am here

what are u doing still awake? Blueberries need lots of rest ya know :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie!!! :wave:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey Moll! :hugs:

What are u two (or 3 :haha:) up to this evening? I just finished my dinner and now watching the biggest looser


----------



## want2bamum86

i cant sleep


----------



## want2bamum86

haha its been a full hour since my last post hehe


----------



## Mollykins

Just finished dinner here as well. Now I am just listening to music, making origami creations, and watching/listening to the girls play and generally be weird. Oh and did I forget to mention the dozing OH on the couch? :haha: 

...no twins. Ha.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Just finished dinner here as well. Now I am just listening to music, making origami creations, and watching/listening to the girls play and generally be weird. Oh and did I forget to mention the dozing OH on the couch? :haha:
> 
> ...no twins. Ha.

twins are so fun! one for each DD :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

want2bamum86 said:


> haha its been a full hour since my last post hehe

Poor addie was celebrating staying awake past 8pm and here u are bright eyed and bushy tailed past 1am! How do u do it missy? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just finished dinner here as well. Now I am just listening to music, making origami creations, and watching/listening to the girls play and generally be weird. Oh and did I forget to mention the dozing OH on the couch? :haha:
> 
> ...no twins. Ha.
> 
> twins are so fun! one for each DD :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh good gracious. I think I would go mad! :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

newbie i dnt have a clue i feel tired all day but awake at night since i hit 7 weeks


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just finished dinner here as well. Now I am just listening to music, making origami creations, and watching/listening to the girls play and generally be weird. Oh and did I forget to mention the dozing OH on the couch? :haha:
> 
> ...no twins. Ha.
> 
> twins are so fun! one for each DD :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good gracious. I think I would go mad! :haha:Click to expand...

at 1st maybe, but think how much fun they would be once their older, and I bet DDs would be the best helpers ever! I worked with girl who got pregnant with twins and had a 9 month old at home! Now that was no fun!:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just finished dinner here as well. Now I am just listening to music, making origami creations, and watching/listening to the girls play and generally be weird. Oh and did I forget to mention the dozing OH on the couch? :haha:
> 
> ...no twins. Ha.
> 
> twins are so fun! one for each DD :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good gracious. I think I would go mad! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> at 1st maybe, but think how much fun they would be once their older, and I bet DDs would be the best helpers ever! I worked with girl who got pregnant with twins and had a 9 month old at home! Now that was no fun!:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh that poor woman!! :dohh: I am so tired!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

want2bamum86 said:


> newbie i dnt have a clue i feel tired all day but awake at night since i hit 7 weeks

your mind must be busy at night. i have trouble staying awake past 11pm and i'm no preggy turtle :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just finished dinner here as well. Now I am just listening to music, making origami creations, and watching/listening to the girls play and generally be weird. Oh and did I forget to mention the dozing OH on the couch? :haha:
> 
> ...no twins. Ha.
> 
> twins are so fun! one for each DD :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good gracious. I think I would go mad! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> at 1st maybe, but think how much fun they would be once their older, and I bet DDs would be the best helpers ever! I worked with girl who got pregnant with twins and had a 9 month old at home! Now that was no fun!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that poor woman!! :dohh: I am so tired!!Click to expand...

luckily she had a lot of help! and did I mention they are all girls? I'd be more worried about the teen years. :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just finished dinner here as well. Now I am just listening to music, making origami creations, and watching/listening to the girls play and generally be weird. Oh and did I forget to mention the dozing OH on the couch? :haha:
> 
> ...no twins. Ha.
> 
> twins are so fun! one for each DD :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good gracious. I think I would go mad! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> at 1st maybe, but think how much fun they would be once their older, and I bet DDs would be the best helpers ever! I worked with girl who got pregnant with twins and had a 9 month old at home! Now that was no fun!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that poor woman!! :dohh: I am so tired!!Click to expand...
> 
> luckily she had a lot of help! and did I mention they are all girls? I'd be more worried about the teen years. :argh:Click to expand...

That's my OH's biggest fear.... he is PETRIFIED of us girls all "syncin' up" every month. :argh: :rofl:


----------



## want2bamum86

wel i gonna try n go sleep son as up early for work up in 5 hours


----------



## newbie_ttc

as well he should be! Poor man :rofl: Ooh! my favorite movie of all time is on... the Notebook!!! love that movie Rachel McAdams is so adorable.

what's your favorite movie Moll?


----------



## newbie_ttc

want2bamum86 said:


> wel i gonna try n go sleep son as up early for work up in 5 hours

:wave: sleep well dearie!


----------



## Mollykins

Favourite movie... hmmm.... There are so many greats. The Notebook is a good one. 
Boondock Saints
The Secret Garden
The Green Mile
Chocolat
Fracture
The Business of Being Born (documentary)
The Cove (documentary)

GoodNESS there are a lot. I could go on forever. 

....I've had a crush on Brad Pitt since I was young though. :blush: Oh and Sean Connery's voice?? (swoon) :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Favourite movie... hmmm.... There are so many greats. The Notebook is a good one.
> Boondock Saints
> The Secret Garden
> The Green Mile
> Chocolat
> Fracture
> The Business of Being Born (documentary)
> The Cove (documentary)
> 
> GoodNESS there are a lot. I could go on forever.
> 
> ....I've had a crush on Brad Pitt since I was young though. :blush: Oh and Sean Connery's voice?? (swoon) :haha:

I've not heard of the last 3... i think I shall make it a goal of mine to check these out. My new favorite thing to do when alone in the evenings is watch redbox movies. The last one I saw was going the distance with Drew Barrymore. It wasn't exactly a blockbuster, but I'm always a sucker for romantic comedies


----------



## Mollykins

I have Netflix and I am in love with it.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I have Netflix and I am in love with it.

It seems so convenient! I think we get a free trial with the blue ray player that DH bought, but I haven't taken the time to figure out how to get it going


----------



## want2bamum86

no gd cant sleep arghhhhhh


----------



## Mollykins

You really should get your DH to figure it out for you. :) it's AMAZING!


----------



## firstbaby25

:saywhat:Morning turtle loves :hi: 

My temp is down this morning so no O for me yet I dtd last night as even though FF is saying I am probably not fertile according to all the tickers in the world I entered my fertile period on Monday and I felt bad for not doing anything about it luckily the OH was a little randy so I didn't have to do much! So it begins... This time next week I will be on my 2 ww :argh::argh:

I am off to the doctors later about other things but I am also going to talk about TTC but i am alarmed at an absess type thing in my mouth and i'm nervous a little anyway I will be sure to let you all know somehow... I am off to my friends after it to while away the time and tell her about the house that is no more :cry: I :brat: :brat: want a house :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly I see you online! 
What are you doing awake? No sleep for you tonight?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: mummy april! How are you today?


----------



## Crunchie

Morning jaynie ..... Hope all goes well for you at the docs and u Sarah ! 

When I went docs after my chemical I was told I would have to wait a year if tests ... I think that was cycle 5 that happend and then I got my bfp cycle 8 ! But I think it's good to raise it now so it's on your record 

It's such a shame about the house, but maybe it's fate and something else better will come along xxx

When buying my current house I lost put on 3 houses and I just didn't care anymore and my hubby really wanted it .... But actually it is a lovely place to live 

Xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :wave:

Hope we are all good today.

Hello firstbaby, sarachka and crunchie (I think that's everyone that's on just now) and to anyone else who pop up :hugs:

Hey Jaynie...I agree with Crunchie. Most things happen for a reason and although it feels really crappy right now about the house, I'm sure it's because something better is going to crop up and you'll be glad things went the way they did! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Crunchie :hug: I think it will work out and because we want it so much we think we are gonna go out on one and just do it... It won't bode well if I get a :bfp: and I am living here - I decided very quickly last night that I don't want to be pregnant in these circumstances it's just that we would have to lend money to be able to do that quickly so we think that we need to step back and work it out... Adam was in a right tiz about it this morning because I didn't approve of lending money to do it, I kind of like to stand on my own two feet but he asks his mum and dad for stuff they have a good relationship! My mum just never had the resources like they have! Anyway, after all this I think that I will be like you and just want to live anywhere and really it never turns out bad does it?

Anyway... You off to work/ I really have let too much time elapse I need to get a shifty on and get going to the docs as Adam's mum's not up and she was GUARANTEED to offer me a lift! Aha.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit sorry have to dash :hugs: thanks for the kind words... I think I will be ok boys don't respond well to change do they so I have to make sure the OH is A OK and then get on with a strategy!


----------



## Sarachka

*MORNING GIRLIES*

Today is cd3 so I took the first of 3 FSH fertility tests, to make sure there isn't too much FSH in my system to conceive. I am very happy to say it was negative.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *MORNING GIRLIES*
> 
> Today is cd3 so I took the first of 3 FSH fertility tests, to make sure there isn't too much FSH in my system to conceive. I am very happy to say it was negative.

Hurrah! Good news lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Just got my letter from the hospital today after the Down's testing.....low risk thank goodness. Another hurdle out of the way. :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all? x
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks...how are you?
> 
> I meant to say how beautiful your girls are :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hey im not too bad been feeling rather ill every other day gets worse :/ have my scan tomorrow though so looking forward to that, thankyou so much looks can be deceiving lol. xClick to expand...

:hi: sounds promising that you are feeling so:sick: good luck for you scan i trust we will see pictures?






Mollykins said:


> They are 3246.... 2.5 times higher than they should be. :yipee: :wohoo: OMG. ultrasound is set for Friday.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:yay for Molls extra strong twinny(maybe!!) levels:happydance:



want2bamum86 said:


> molly congras hunni xxx im having ultrasound on fri too justo check coz of all te mc ive had but i seem fine

Good luck with scan on friday :hugs:


Jaynie thats totally poo about your house what will you do now huns?? We are looking for a bigger place as we have 2bedrooms and will need 3 once LO is here!!

Just catching up again ...............:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

all caught up now girls have lovely day swill check in later


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya newmummy! yes it is indeed rubbish about the house but the lady who we were to get it off has been this morning and thinks that it will be 10 weeks at the most (she said 6 - i'll tell adam 8-10 as you have to dry EVERYTHING before work can be done!) so we could still end up in that house just later than we thought!

I didn't go the docs before - realised that I hadn't wrote down the time in my diary for when I was going so when I left before to get ready I rang and they said it isn't until 2pm! What a croc I am, not recording it and then just making up a time! Ahahaha.

Going to read and stuff and try and find a couple of jobs to apply for before I go!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: Hi everyone. Well, had some catching up to do there I tell you :haha: MOLLY your eggo is definately preggo with those levels !! So glad to hear it too :thumbup:although dem is real high levels...me thinks:baby::baby: and got another high this morning so I'm beginning to wonder if I have a hormone problem after all preventing the egg from being released. I'm looking forward to finding out the results and what happens next ...I have an idea that it will be ultrasound or HSG then clomid if no issues are found as no point in giving me the clomid if my tubes are blocked or anything is there? :) How are all the preggy turtles, how is pregnant life treating you :) x


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :wave: Hi everyone. Well, had some catching up to do there I tell you :haha: MOLLY your eggo is definately preggo with those levels !! So glad to hear it too :thumbup:although dem is real high levels...me thinks:baby::baby: and got another high this morning so I'm beginning to wonder if I have a hormone problem after all preventing the egg from being released. I'm looking forward to finding out the results and what happens next ...I have an idea that it will be ultrasound or HSG then clomid if no issues are found as no point in giving me the clomid if my tubes are blocked or anything is there? :) How are all the preggy turtles, how is pregnant life treating you :) x

:wave: Ginge!!!

How are you doing lovely? How many highs is that you've had now? I do remember having quite a few highs myself but can't really remember how many :dohh:

Life is just fine with me thanks Ginge:hugs: Not great being back to work after hols but hey ho, that's life eh?

You still looking for work or concentrating on sorting your self out TTC wise just now?


----------



## Crunchie

Hey ginge/kit 

Ginge once step closer eh !!! It's great to feel that you are getting somewhere ... I know I do !

Where is that HM BA 

Boobs today feel abit funny !!! Slightly tingly and burning of that makes ANY Sense ?????


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey ginge/kit
> 
> Ginge once step closer eh !!! It's great to feel that you are getting somewhere ... I know I do !
> 
> Where is that HM BA
> 
> Boobs today feel abit funny !!! Slightly tingly and burning of that makes ANY Sense ?????

:hi: crunchie!!

Loving the boobee sensations. Really promising! When you planning to test??


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit Kat paddy whack .... I think Maybe Saturday ??? What u think ??? 

I had another pregancy dream last night ... Think I am going to hit hard when a bfn looks back at me !!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm multitasking :haha: I'm still doing both Kit simply because I hate being stuck at home feeling like a parasite, I love to work and today is my 13th high on the CBFM :shock: will continue testing till i run out of sticks :lol: Glad your doing good and lil lemon is ok :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

:coffee: Hello All!!

Happy Hump Day :flower: 

Crunchie my fingers are crossed super tight for u. Those BB symptoms have been sounding really promising.

Jaynie, just to repeat what everyone else is saying, things always work out the way they are supposed to. When we were house hunting I thought I had found the perfect house and was disappointed when it got away from us, but i kept telling myself that meant something better was in store for us.... and guess what? it was! and only two doors down from the one we missed out one!! :haha: I look at that house now and compare to our home and I am so glad that we did loose it. Not quite as wonderful as I once thought it was, ya know? I'm glad u want to do this thing on your own and not rely on others, really solidifies that u are independent! :thumbup:

Hi Ging, Kit, Sarachka, new mummy! :wave: How's it hanging??


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly I see you online!
> What are you doing awake? No sleep for you tonight?

Sorry Jaynie love- I couldn't sleep last night no, but I finally did fall asleep around midnight. :dohh: Sorry I missed you! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh kit Kat paddy whack .... I think Maybe Saturday ??? What u think ???
> 
> I had another pregancy dream last night ... Think I am going to hit hard when a bfn looks back at me !!!

Dreams AND :holly:??? It's lookin' good!

Hmmm to test or not to test..... well it depends on your frame of mind really. If I'm right, you'll be 8DPO on Saturday soooooo there is a big chance that you may get a BFN even if you are prego because it's so early. If you can handle that and just want to start testing at 8DPO until you see a chink of pink, then I say knock yourself out and it's wee sticks at dawn!! :happydance: If you don't feel like seeing the snowy whiteness of what might be a false negative, then hang fire till at least Monday (10DPO) Anyone else agree/disagree?

I'm excited..can you tell???? :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Newbie..:wave: Molly :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Fate has something better for you than that old pool-house. :winkwink: Hang in there love and good luck at the doc!

Sarachka- That's good news about your FSH levels... mine where a bit high when I was tested... a month or so ago. Look what happened anyway though eh? :haha: 

Kit- Fab news about your test results! :hugs: That should take a load off. 

Ginge- Thank you sweets. I'm starting to get properly excited now. :thumbup: I'm actually expecting to see good things from the ultrasound on Friday... might be setting myself up to be crushed but... :shrug: My levels have inspired me. :D

Crunchie- Ooo! :holly: Sounds marvelous dahling! :winkwink: :thumbup: 

Newbie- Good morning dear. :hugs: How are you this morning?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh kit Kat paddy whack .... I think Maybe Saturday ??? What u think ???
> 
> I had another pregancy dream last night ... Think I am going to hit hard when a bfn looks back at me !!!
> 
> Dreams AND :holly:??? It's lookin' good!
> 
> Hmmm to test or not to test..... well it depends on your frame of mind really. If I'm right, you'll be 8DPO on Saturday soooooo there is a big chance that you may get a BFN even if you are prego because it's so early. If you can handle that and just want to start testing at 8DPO until you see a chink of pink, then I say knock yourself out and it's wee sticks at dawn!! :happydance: If you don't feel like seeing the snowy whiteness of what might be a false negative, then hang fire till at least Monday (10DPO) Anyone else agree/disagree?
> 
> I'm excited..can you tell???? :blush:Click to expand...

I concur. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

hello Mollykins Chrunchie and newbie 
well i had my scan today and we have a heartbeat!!!! yay! although we dont get a photo :( but all is good am sooo happy but would really like to not be sick anymore lol.
Hope youre all well x


----------



## Mollykins

Oh of all things... :dohh: My youngest was jumping across pillows that she had put across the floor and then she tried to "hopscotch" them... I told her, "Miss, you need to stop doing that, it's not safe." She said, "Well, I think it is." and did it once more, slipped, fell on top of the coffee table and send my full glass of ice water flying onto our microfiber sofa and all over my phone. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay MummyApril!!! A heartbeat is so marvelous!! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Congrats mummy April xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Did you all know that we have 251 attached photos on this thread?? :saywhat:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good morning Moll! :hugs: I am doing well today! How about u?

Excellent news mummy april! 

Kit I definitely agree!

Just a busy bee at work today. Pls pardon the popcorn visits! I hate to be gone for so long b/c i start missing u gals! :hug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh of all things... :dohh: My youngest was jumping across pillows that she had put across the floor and then she tried to "hopscotch" them... I told her, "Miss, you need to stop doing that, it's not safe." She said, "Well, I think it is." and did it once more, slipped, fell on top of the coffee table and send my full glass of ice water flying onto our microfiber sofa and all over my phone. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

Not the new sofa!! is your phone ok?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh of all things... :dohh: My youngest was jumping across pillows that she had put across the floor and then she tried to "hopscotch" them... I told her, "Miss, you need to stop doing that, it's not safe." She said, "Well, I think it is." and did it once more, slipped, fell on top of the coffee table and send my full glass of ice water flying onto our microfiber sofa and all over my phone. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> Not the new sofa!! is your phone ok?Click to expand...

I thought that the phone was all right at first but I just tried to make a call and I wasn't heard very well on the other end and there was a weird muted clicking sound. :dohh: $300 phone :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay mummyApril!!! :happydance: :wohoo: I'm so glad to hear your news! A little heartbeat just makes all the :sick: worthwhile though really doesn't it. :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh of all things... :dohh: My youngest was jumping across pillows that she had put across the floor and then she tried to "hopscotch" them... I told her, "Miss, you need to stop doing that, it's not safe." She said, "Well, I think it is." and did it once more, slipped, fell on top of the coffee table and send my full glass of ice water flying onto our microfiber sofa and all over my phone. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> Not the new sofa!! is your phone ok?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that the phone was all right at first but I just tried to make a call and I wasn't heard very well on the other end and there was a weird muted clicking sound. :dohh: $300 phone :nope:Click to expand...

try taking the battery out and letting the phone dry out completely before trying to use it


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh of all things... :dohh: My youngest was jumping across pillows that she had put across the floor and then she tried to "hopscotch" them... I told her, "Miss, you need to stop doing that, it's not safe." She said, "Well, I think it is." and did it once more, slipped, fell on top of the coffee table and send my full glass of ice water flying onto our microfiber sofa and all over my phone. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> Not the new sofa!! is your phone ok?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that the phone was all right at first but I just tried to make a call and I wasn't heard very well on the other end and there was a weird muted clicking sound. :dohh: $300 phone :nope:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm laughing because my first thought here was "not the new couch!" the same as newbie..not "oh my, how is your DD" :blush: What terrible people we are!!!:winkwink: 

Hope the phone is ok when it dries out...FX'd


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtle girls :hi:

So much exciting news here today!!!

First MOLLY!!!:yipee::yipee:YAY! on your test results!!! I amn SO excited for you!:yipee::yipee: Twins run in my family too so I'm always a bit nervous falling pregnant...I especially fear twin boys. Zulus in SA have a weird saying. If they're twins they never say that, they say "I am twice" :haha: Quite sweet

Sarachka..yay for your fsh levels being good

MummyApril..isn't hearing the heartbeat THE BEST??!! It's my favourite sound in the world

Kit..so happy your Downs is low. My friend is due in July and she got a positive Downs result. Have to wait for next week for more tests. So sad for her

Crunchie..I am on the edge of my seat waiting for your bfp...but I agree to wait until at least 10dpo. Don't want the evil stn

Jaynie...It sounds trite to say that it's fate and that something better is waiting, but there is always a plan, even if it's not the plan we thought it was. We are always exactly where we are meant to be doing exactly what we are meant to be doing. :hugs:

My boys are in their new blow up boat in the pool eating their dinner :haha: They want to sleep in it tonight!

I went and bought opks so stand by for pee-stick updates soon

:friends: to all my turtles


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh of all things... :dohh: My youngest was jumping across pillows that she had put across the floor and then she tried to "hopscotch" them... I told her, "Miss, you need to stop doing that, it's not safe." She said, "Well, I think it is." and did it once more, slipped, fell on top of the coffee table and send my full glass of ice water flying onto our microfiber sofa and all over my phone. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> Not the new sofa!! is your phone ok?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that the phone was all right at first but I just tried to make a call and I wasn't heard very well on the other end and there was a weird muted clicking sound. :dohh: $300 phone :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'm laughing because my first thought here was "not the new couch!" the same as newbie..not "oh my, how is your DD" :blush: What terrible people we are!!!:winkwink:
> 
> Hope the phone is ok when it dries out...FX'dClick to expand...

:haha: I would have mentioned it if she'd been hurt. She was fine though so I felt quite right with venting/worrying about the couch and my phone. Oh my phone! :cry: I guess this is why I have insurance on it eh?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtle girls :hi:
> 
> So much exciting news here today!!!
> 
> First MOLLY!!!:yipee::yipee:YAY! on your test results!!! I amn SO excited for you!:yipee::yipee: Twins run in my family too so I'm always a bit nervous falling pregnant...I especially fear twin boys. Zulus in SA have a weird saying. If they're twins they never say that, they say "I am twice" :haha: Quite sweet
> 
> Sarachka..yay for your fsh levels being good
> 
> MummyApril..isn't hearing the heartbeat THE BEST??!! It's my favourite sound in the world
> 
> Kit..so happy your Downs is low. My friend is due in July and she got a positive Downs result. Have to wait for next week for more tests. So sad for her
> 
> Crunchie..I am on the edge of my seat waiting for your bfp...but I agree to wait until at least 10dpo. Don't want the evil stn
> 
> Jaynie...It sounds trite to say that it's fate and that something better is waiting, but there is always a plan, even if it's not the plan we thought it was. We are always exactly where we are meant to be doing exactly what we are meant to be doing. :hugs:
> 
> My boys are in their new blow up boat in the pool eating their dinner :haha: They want to sleep in it tonight!
> 
> I went and bought opks so stand by for pee-stick updates soon
> 
> :friends: to all my turtles

:haha: Trin! I am SO afraid of twin girls it's ridiculous. :shock: If we have twin girls I'm afraid OH will go into a catatonic state for about... 18 years? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Wow. My eyes keep drifting closed. This is not good. ... :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Yay mummyApril!!! :happydance: :wohoo: I'm so glad to hear your news! A little heartbeat just makes all the :sick: worthwhile though really doesn't it. :cloud9:

oh yes definitely :D it was such a cute little flutter too :) xx


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Trinity!!

That's sad for your friend :(....when you say she had a positive Downs result do you mean high risk or actually told her baby has Downs? I'm not sure how I would have felt or how I'd react in either situation. :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtle girls :hi:
> 
> So much exciting news here today!!!
> 
> First MOLLY!!!:yipee::yipee:YAY! on your test results!!! I amn SO excited for you!:yipee::yipee: Twins run in my family too so I'm always a bit nervous falling pregnant...I especially fear twin boys. Zulus in SA have a weird saying. If they're twins they never say that, they say "I am twice" :haha: Quite sweet
> 
> Sarachka..yay for your fsh levels being good
> 
> MummyApril..isn't hearing the heartbeat THE BEST??!! It's my favourite sound in the world
> 
> Kit..so happy your Downs is low. My friend is due in July and she got a positive Downs result. Have to wait for next week for more tests. So sad for her
> 
> Crunchie..I am on the edge of my seat waiting for your bfp...but I agree to wait until at least 10dpo. Don't want the evil stn
> 
> Jaynie...It sounds trite to say that it's fate and that something better is waiting, but there is always a plan, even if it's not the plan we thought it was. We are always exactly where we are meant to be doing exactly what we are meant to be doing. :hugs:
> 
> My boys are in their new blow up boat in the pool eating their dinner :haha: They want to sleep in it tonight!
> 
> I went and bought opks so stand by for pee-stick updates soon
> 
> :friends: to all my turtles

havent heard it as of yet but saw it fluttering away :) but i agree the sound of a baby heart beat is the best! im going to purchase a doppler :) x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtle girls :hi:
> 
> So much exciting news here today!!!
> 
> First MOLLY!!!:yipee::yipee:YAY! on your test results!!! I amn SO excited for you!:yipee::yipee: Twins run in my family too so I'm always a bit nervous falling pregnant...I especially fear twin boys. Zulus in SA have a weird saying. If they're twins they never say that, they say "I am twice" :haha: Quite sweet
> 
> Sarachka..yay for your fsh levels being good
> 
> MummyApril..isn't hearing the heartbeat THE BEST??!! It's my favourite sound in the world
> 
> Kit..so happy your Downs is low. My friend is due in July and she got a positive Downs result. Have to wait for next week for more tests. So sad for her
> 
> Crunchie..I am on the edge of my seat waiting for your bfp...but I agree to wait until at least 10dpo. Don't want the evil stn
> 
> Jaynie...It sounds trite to say that it's fate and that something better is waiting, but there is always a plan, even if it's not the plan we thought it was. We are always exactly where we are meant to be doing exactly what we are meant to be doing. :hugs:
> 
> My boys are in their new blow up boat in the pool eating their dinner :haha: They want to sleep in it tonight!
> 
> I went and bought opks so stand by for pee-stick updates soon
> 
> :friends: to all my turtles
> 
> :haha: Trin! I am SO afraid of twin girls it's ridiculous. :shock: If we have twin girls I'm afraid OH will go into a catatonic state for about... 18 years? :haha:Click to expand...

Oh could you even imagine Molly!!!??? Twins will be challenging no matter what but maybe OH will have to build himself an outhouse to retreat to when the GIRL POWER just gets too much :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtle girls :hi:
> 
> So much exciting news here today!!!
> 
> First MOLLY!!!:yipee::yipee:YAY! on your test results!!! I amn SO excited for you!:yipee::yipee: Twins run in my family too so I'm always a bit nervous falling pregnant...I especially fear twin boys. Zulus in SA have a weird saying. If they're twins they never say that, they say "I am twice" :haha: Quite sweet
> 
> Sarachka..yay for your fsh levels being good
> 
> MummyApril..isn't hearing the heartbeat THE BEST??!! It's my favourite sound in the world
> 
> Kit..so happy your Downs is low. My friend is due in July and she got a positive Downs result. Have to wait for next week for more tests. So sad for her
> 
> Crunchie..I am on the edge of my seat waiting for your bfp...but I agree to wait until at least 10dpo. Don't want the evil stn
> 
> Jaynie...It sounds trite to say that it's fate and that something better is waiting, but there is always a plan, even if it's not the plan we thought it was. We are always exactly where we are meant to be doing exactly what we are meant to be doing. :hugs:
> 
> My boys are in their new blow up boat in the pool eating their dinner :haha: They want to sleep in it tonight!
> 
> I went and bought opks so stand by for pee-stick updates soon
> 
> :friends: to all my turtles
> 
> :haha: Trin! I am SO afraid of twin girls it's ridiculous. :shock: If we have twin girls I'm afraid OH will go into a catatonic state for about... 18 years? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh could you even imagine Molly!!!??? Twins will be challenging no matter what but maybe OH will have to build himself an outhouse to retreat to when the GIRL POWER just gets too much :winkwink:Click to expand...

It's true... he's threatening it/preparing for it already. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

OH is so funny....but not intentionally :winkwink:

He's feeling that he needs to be making a contribution to the pregnancy so he's decided he's going to join all the dad to be baby clubs online....he just told me he's up to 7 :shock: He's all excited and I don't want to burst his bubble as he thinks this means he'll gain a wealth of knowledge that he can bestow upon me. It actually means a never ending string of junk mail and spam emails in his inbox :haha: Ahhh he is young, but he will learn :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sweet in thought Kit. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

I just want to sleep... eat first... then sleep. Yeah... I like that idea. :munch: :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Well I say you should go ahead and do that then Molly...why not? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I can't because of my youngest... sleeping while on mummy duty isn't good. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Where is everyone?? Oh! There you are! Oh no wait--- that's a tumbleweed. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry Molly....had to make a couple of calls :telephone:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://mocoloco.com/art/archives/nyc_bananas_mar_05.jpg Random heap of bananas from Da Munkie!
This is my parents last evening :cry: They're leaving tomorrrow morning- their visit's gone so quickly :shrug: But we've had a lovely time, and LO has been absolutely charming:kiss:

Before I go to make us all yummy garlic bread;

1) I miss you all :hugs:
2) I have my new boots from MIL's cheque to show you *trin*:haha:
3) *Crunchie* I too concur with *Kit's* advice for 'Il Testo':thumbup:
4) My mum and dad know a couple called Lesley (F) and Lesley (M) Possible beautiful names for twins:haha: 
5) *Molly2Eggs,* I just looked in my file from my bump days and at 3wks and 6days my levels were 1330 so yours are massivo!!!:haha: Say hello to :baby: and :baby: from me.:hugs:

Garlic bread here I come:happydance: It's ok, it's not my fertile period, no kissing required :blush:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:

How are we all today? :flower: 

*Kit-* Congrats on the Lemon! :happydance::thumbup:

I'm very sorry that i wasn't on yesterday! I've certainly got some catching up to do! :haha:

Ok ok so i bet you're all wondering why i wasn't on yesterday.....:haha::winkwink:...

5dpo today...._Symptoms!!!..._

*Extreme Tiredness*- by extreme i actually mean EXTREME! I went to work as normal and half way through the day i started to feel quite sleepy but by the end of the day once i got home i felt like i could sleep for a year and still be tired! And i still feel like it! I'm even having to drag myself to the gym tonight!
I'm kind of getting mildly excited at the tiredness thing as the only time i have felt so tired was when i had my chemical back in October last year! So please excuse me but.... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:

*Mild cramping/ab twinges-*- I have had mildish cramping since yesterday, not uncomfortable cramps but enough to know they are there! (Kind of an uncomfortable feeling!) And today i have had the occasional twinges in my abdomen and a pulling feeling!
*Could the cramps be Implantation? *

*Achey/tingly /extremely sensitive nipples*- (One for Holly :winkwink:) My :holly: have been achey to touch since O but in the last few days they have been aching without having to touch them! They have also been tingling today on and off. And my nipples.... good lord my nipples :haha:... they have been soooooo sensitive since O... and when i say sooooo sensitive i actually mean.... SOOOOOOO SENSITIVE! :dohh: Even to the point that when i'm wearing my bra it actually hurts when i move and it rubs on my bra! :dohh:
And there is major :trouble: if Dave goes anywhere near them! :haha:

Ok my lovelies....is this all sounding promising? :shrug:

Ok so i've gotta get going to the gym before i fall alseep... catch up when i get back! TTFN! :flower:

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

*OMG DO MY EYES DECIEVE ME OR IS MOLLY HAVING TWINS?*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://mocoloco.com/art/archives/nyc_bananas_mar_05.jpg Random heap of bananas from Da Munkie!
> This is my parents last evening :cry: They're leaving tomorrrow morning- their visit's gone so quickly :shrug: But we've had a lovely time, and LO has been absolutely charming:kiss:
> 
> Before I go to make us all yummy garlic bread;
> 
> 1) I miss you all :hugs:
> 2) I have my new boots from MIL's cheque to show you *trin*:haha:
> 3) *Crunchie* I too concur with *Kit's* advice for 'Il Testo':thumbup:
> 4) My mum and dad know a couple called Lesley (F) and Lesley (M) Possible beautiful names for twins:haha:
> 5) *Molly2Eggs,* I just looked in my file from my bump days and at 3wks and 6days my levels were 1330 so yours are massivo!!!:haha: Say hello to :baby: and :baby: from me.:hugs:
> 
> Garlic bread here I come:happydance: It's ok, it's not my fertile period, no kissing required :blush:

:wave: Holly

We miss you so much too :cry::hugs: but I am sad for you that your parents go tomorrow :( All good things must come to an end unfortunately :nope:..but never mind...we're here for when you feel blue:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Moomin!! :hi:

Yes, all symptoms are looking faaaaabulous!! Hats off to you as well for going to the gym despite feeling so tired!! :thumbup:

And yes....there is a distinct possibility that our very own Molly may be having twins due to her humungous HCG levels....but lets wait till the scan and not get our hopes up :winkwink: It's almost like WE ALL might be having twins :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah Holly- so sorryyour visit isn't nearly as long as you wish it would be. :hugs: We miss you too and will be happy to help re-adjust to life sans your rents. :hugs:

Moomin- All those symptoms!!! Sounds fab love! I think Holly might be a little tempted to bet some euros. :winkwink: 
Ahh! Twins!! They are teasing! :haha: Nothing has been confirmed yet either way. Miss you too Moomin, hurry back!:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Moomin!! :hi:
> 
> Yes, all symptoms are looking faaaaabulous!! Hats off to you as well for going to the gym despite feeling so tired!! :thumbup:
> 
> And yes....there is a distinct possibility that our very own Molly may be having twins due to her humungous HCG levels....but lets wait till the scan and not get our hopes up :winkwink: It's almost like WE ALL might be having twins :haha:

Kit? Question... 

Normal to be quite nauseous and yet very very VERY hungry?? But also nearly too exhausted to want to do a thing about it?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Moomin!! :hi:
> 
> Yes, all symptoms are looking faaaaabulous!! Hats off to you as well for going to the gym despite feeling so tired!! :thumbup:
> 
> And yes....there is a distinct possibility that our very own Molly may be having twins due to her humungous HCG levels....but lets wait till the scan and not get our hopes up :winkwink: It's almost like WE ALL might be having twins :haha:
> 
> Kit? Question...
> 
> Normal to be quite nauseous and yet very very VERY hungry?? But also nearly too exhausted to want to do a thing about it?Click to expand...

Whoah yeah is it ever!! Like I've said before...until recently I had to keep eating to stave off the waves of nausea but the problem was often that I really didn't want any of the food in the house/supermarket/world. Really hungry yet nothing appeals! :shrug: Also, I had occasions where my stomach was so rumbly and hungry that it woke me up in the night :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> https://mocoloco.com/art/archives/nyc_bananas_mar_05.jpg Random heap of bananas from Da Munkie!
> This is my parents last evening :cry: They're leaving tomorrrow morning- their visit's gone so quickly :shrug: But we've had a lovely time, and LO has been absolutely charming:kiss:
> 
> Before I go to make us all yummy garlic bread;
> 
> 1) I miss you all :hugs:
> 2) I have my new boots from MIL's cheque to show you *trin*:haha:
> 3) *Crunchie* I too concur with *Kit's* advice for 'Il Testo':thumbup:
> 4) My mum and dad know a couple called Lesley (F) and Lesley (M) Possible beautiful names for twins:haha:
> 5) *Molly2Eggs,* I just looked in my file from my bump days and at 3wks and 6days my levels were 1330 so yours are massivo!!!:haha: Say hello to :baby: and :baby: from me.:hugs:
> 
> Garlic bread here I come:happydance: It's ok, it's not my fertile period, no kissing required :blush:

Can't wait to see your boots Hols...then I'll take a pic of me in my fly net :haha:

Moomin! Brilliant symptoms! And you're making me feel oh so lazy for not going near my treadmill at all...I made chocolate mousse instead :blush:

My mom has booked a massage for me tomorrow :cloud9: guess she makes up for my MIL 

Poor DH. The O+12 method for a girl requires no releasing of sperm until o...he's not taking it well!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Moomin!! :hi:
> 
> Yes, all symptoms are looking faaaaabulous!! Hats off to you as well for going to the gym despite feeling so tired!! :thumbup:
> 
> And yes....there is a distinct possibility that our very own Molly may be having twins due to her humungous HCG levels....but lets wait till the scan and not get our hopes up :winkwink: It's almost like WE ALL might be having twins :haha:
> 
> Kit? Question...
> 
> Normal to be quite nauseous and yet very very VERY hungry?? But also nearly too exhausted to want to do a thing about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah yeah is it ever!! Like I've said before...until recently I had to keep eating to stave off the waves of nausea but the problem was often that I really didn't want any of the food in the house/supermarket/world. Really hungry yet nothing appeals! :shrug: Also, I had occasions where my stomach was so rumbly and hungry that it woke me up in the night :shock:Click to expand...

This pregnancy seems so different to me. Maybe I've just forgotten?? No, I don't think so. Ugh! I know that I didn't get heartburn this early with the girls and I don't remember this... "hungry, not hungry, nauseous, I want to eat NOTHING that is in my house" feeling. I really do feel like settling in to a good sulk over this. :sulk: Instead, I will go grocery shopping when OH gets home. :thumbup: (I've been writing a list. :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Moomin!! :hi:
> 
> Yes, all symptoms are looking faaaaabulous!! Hats off to you as well for going to the gym despite feeling so tired!! :thumbup:
> 
> And yes....there is a distinct possibility that our very own Molly may be having twins due to her humungous HCG levels....but lets wait till the scan and not get our hopes up :winkwink: It's almost like WE ALL might be having twins :haha:
> 
> Kit? Question...
> 
> Normal to be quite nauseous and yet very very VERY hungry?? But also nearly too exhausted to want to do a thing about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah yeah is it ever!! Like I've said before...until recently I had to keep eating to stave off the waves of nausea but the problem was often that I really didn't want any of the food in the house/supermarket/world. Really hungry yet nothing appeals! :shrug: Also, I had occasions where my stomach was so rumbly and hungry that it woke me up in the night :shock:Click to expand...

I knew I was pregnant last time when I got out of bed at midnight and made toast..and I don't really like toast


----------



## Mollykins

:hi: Trin! Ooo! A massage tomorrow... definitely :cloud9: Enjoy it!


----------



## Mollykins

A girl on another thread asked, "What was your first clue that you were pregnant?" Another girl answered, "When my OH said, 'oops'." :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> A girl on another thread asked, "What was your first clue that you were pregnant?" Another girl answered, "When my OH said, 'oops'." :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> A girl on another thread asked, "What was your first clue that you were pregnant?" Another girl answered, "When my OH said, 'oops'." :rofl:

Ha ha!!! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

alright bitchez!

How are we all this evening? I'm OK, Been to the doctor, am going to have a blood test on 24th Jan to test progesterone and ... prolactin (?) levels. He also said that OH could have a sperm analysis done at any time, he doesn't have to wait a year or anything. So that's good!


----------



## TrinityMom

And I'm off to bed...chat tomorrow

PS Good news re tests Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> A girl on another thread asked, "What was your first clue that you were pregnant?" Another girl answered, "When my OH said, 'oops'." :rofl:
> 
> Ha ha!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Lucky cow. A simple 'oops' would never work for me :growlmad: 400 well timed oops-ies haven't anyway :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> alright bitchez!
> 
> How are we all this evening? I'm OK, Been to the doctor, am going to have a blood test on 24th Jan to test progesterone and ... prolactin (?) levels. He also said that OH could have a sperm analysis done at any time, he doesn't have to wait a year or anything. So that's good!

:thumbup: Is OH quite happy to go along to have swimmers put through their paces?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> And I'm off to bed...chat tomorrow
> 
> PS Good news re tests Sarah :thumbup:

Night Trin..enjoy your book/sleep :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> A girl on another thread asked, "What was your first clue that you were pregnant?" Another girl answered, "When my OH said, 'oops'." :rofl:
> 
> Ha ha!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky cow. A simple 'oops' would never work for me :growlmad: 400 well timed oops-ies haven't anyway :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Oh, I just noticed how cute the picture of Holly is on her ticker.....her expressions are priceless :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! :sleep:

Sarachka- Good news on your appointment! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> alright bitchez!
> 
> How are we all this evening? I'm OK, Been to the doctor, am going to have a blood test on 24th Jan to test progesterone and ... prolactin (?) levels. He also said that OH could have a sperm analysis done at any time, he doesn't have to wait a year or anything. So that's good!

Hi bitch, I'm fine thanks :hugs: I think prolactin is the hormone that helps your milk letdown when breastfeeding? :shrug:
Great sparklies for Los Turtlos you've made by the way :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls... 

Yeah well the house thing we are going to play by ear and see if we can wait- it's just the price it's such.a.good.deal and we are desperate to buy and have our own place (a very British thing my mums fella tells me) but we have decided against pensions together to have a property portfolio Adam is good with his hands in both senses of the expression :haha: (not that that makes a baby :thumbup:) soo we are ok I had to row it out with him because he's soooo bad when he goes on a private pity party and sometimes he acts like it's my fault sometimes I can tell him he's doing this and he'll stop but others (tonight) he denies it and carries on and I have no choice but to row it out! We are good now though! Thanks all :hugs: :hug: you're all well good and I love that I have you all :loony: :loony: lovely ladies!

Mummy April :thumbup: for your scan! Sounds delightful and I'm so pleased it went well though I expected no less...

Holly I have missed you too chick! This place ain't the same without ya, though I understand and you gots to see the rents just like hollinchka will have to see you when she's grown and has children of her own and so on and so forth, t'is life my lovely! We will of course have to chat more to make up for it!

Doctors was fine I mentioned ttc in case I go back for something else however I'm not doing anything too intrusive to me or OH until at least 6 months probably a year and I haven't got cancer neither turns out I was being a bit loony but I am told to watch this freckle that's appeared and go back if it changes! 

Molly :hugs: for you feeling so tired and stuff wish I could take it away my lovely or at least come look after your dd while you nap! I would do that if I could!

Kit I played with CBFM today and I literally can't wait to wee on more sticks. I also can't thank you enough for this spermination machine! 

Sarachka... I'm sure you've thought it through but your oh has a son right? Why'd ya think he has low motility? If I knew you in real life (the theme of this post) I'd take you out for a glass of :wine: and tell you to chiiiiilllll whinston!! But I don't so you can do with my advice what you will I just don't want you to worry dude when I don't think there's a need!

:hi: newbie, crunchie, ginge and others I haven't mentioned! Hope you all had beautiful days! :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: moomin...


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Jaynie dear- I know you'd watch me LO if you could. Such a sweet turtle you are. :hugs:

My oldest is home from school and I can't seem to get any energy... 0 Erg


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> :thumbup: Is OH quite happy to go along to have swimmers put through their paces?

I haven't broached the subject with him yet ... not sure he'd be too thrilled.



HollyMonkey said:


> Hi bitch, I'm fine thanks :hugs: I think prolactin is the hormone that helps your milk letdown when breastfeeding? :shrug:
> Great sparklies for Los Turtlos you've made by the way :thumbup:

Yeah that's right Holly. SSRI anti-depressants can cause a rise in prolactin, which causes a decrease of oestrogen which is why TTC whilst breastfeeding is hard.

*Jaynie* OH's son was conceived when he'd managed to quit smoking for 9 months. He's now been smoking heavily for over two years again though so I reckon it's taken its toll on her spermies.


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Jaynie

I have an OH who sometimes can't see the wood for the trees too...frustrating isn't it? I have learned over the many years we've been together to just leave it and try another day. That said, I'm ridiculously stubborn and OH does well to humour me too :blush: Oh the joys of human nature eh?

So maybe all is not lost with the house plans then? A delay isn't so bad I suppose? Hope you and OH don't feel too downhearted about it all. I know how disappointing this kind of stuff can be, especially when you've been building up to it :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trinitymom I know you're in bed but for the morning you have a pic of my boots... I needed (erhm, _wanted_:blush:) a 'comfortable-for-walking-in-with pushchair' style that matches my jacket and these were 30% off in the sale and exactly what I was looking for...nubuck, zip at the back
 



Attached Files:







014-1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Wowee Miss Holly...loving the boots! Very stylish and cool :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Very nice boots Holly! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok....something tells me I might actually really be pregnant! :winkwink: Two things..

I think I officially have a "pot"....I don't normally have a totally flat stomach but it's kind of round and hard all of a sudden.

Second thing is I've shed tears today for NOTHING :shock: The most stupid things are making me well up....soooo not me. 

Hormones are crazy things :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Loooovely boots hollichka
X


----------



## Mollykins

My youngest just took a tumble down the stairs.... I ran to her and held her why she cried it out and we talked about how it happened and what she will do next to avoid it... then I said, "So it was a bit scary yes?" She said is a wimpy whisper, "Yes... but it was also kind of fun... I think." Then she looked up and gave me the cheekiest smile. :dohh: My little dare devil.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is LO on the merry-go-round yesterday:happydance: Can you tell I'm not anywhere near my fertile period?:haha: Not a single pic of CM!! 

OMG isn't my DD just sooooooo cute? Want want want:brat::hissy::brat: 
Doh, Have! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok....something tells me I might actually really be pregnant! :winkwink: Two things..
> 
> I think I officially have a "pot"....I don't normally have a totally flat stomach but it's kind of round and hard all of a sudden.
> 
> Second thing is I've shed tears today for NOTHING :shock: The most stupid things are making me well up....soooo not me.
> 
> Hormones are crazy things :wacko:

How exciting is that Miss Kit!!?? :happydance: Guess what? Belly pics are soon going to be mandatory. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ahhhhh I feel better now I have had a bath :) oh Is getting in next


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is LO on the merry-go-round yesterday:happydance: Can you tell I'm not anywhere near my fertile period?:haha: Not a single pic of CM!!
> 
> OMG isn't my DD just sooooooo cute? Want want want:brat::hissy::brat:
> Doh, Have! :dohh:

Aww I could just cuddle her all day. No wonder you want want want another after you've made such a good job making this one :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My youngest just took a tumble down the stairs.... I ran to her and held her why she cried it out and we talked about how it happened and what she will do next to avoid it... then I said, "So it was a bit scary yes?" She said is a wimpy whisper, "Yes... but it was also kind of fun... I think." Then she looked up and gave me the cheekiest smile. :dohh: My little dare devil.

:haha: Just like we were talking about yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Belly pics:happydance: Belly pics:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha kit I like the 'can't see the woods for the trees' i've never heard that one before :thumbup: thanks guys we are good now! Usually are actually I have to say we row more when living with the in-laws obv but we're both good at like knowing that too...

holly I love your boots nubuck is my favourite I had some real similar last year but they didn't go as high as yours do they are gorgeous! 

:happydance: for your slightly pot belly! :cloud9: that's your son/daughter! :wohoo: :yipee:

molly what time is your scan Friday? Would we uk girls still be awake?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My youngest just took a tumble down the stairs.... I ran to her and held her why she cried it out and we talked about how it happened and what she will do next to avoid it... then I said, "So it was a bit scary yes?" She said is a wimpy whisper, "Yes... but it was also kind of fun... I think." Then she looked up and gave me the cheekiest smile. :dohh: My little dare devil.
> 
> :haha: Just like we were talking about yesterday! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Just like! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok....something tells me I might actually really be pregnant! :winkwink: Two things..
> 
> I think I officially have a "pot"....I don't normally have a totally flat stomach but it's kind of round and hard all of a sudden.
> 
> Second thing is I've shed tears today for NOTHING :shock: The most stupid things are making me well up....soooo not me.
> 
> Hormones are crazy things :wacko:
> 
> How exciting is that Miss Kit!!?? :happydance: Guess what? Belly pics are soon going to be mandatory. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yeah..right. I'll wait till it's more visible...I think it's just me that would see the pot formation at the mo' :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I did try and schedule it with you girls in mind. :blush: The earliest available was 1030 and I spoke with the nurse and she said it will take about 2 hours to get the films back and then she'll call me as soon as possible. Soo... with that in mind... 1030 + 2 = 1230 so... hopefully you girls will be awake. I know that I didn't get my results yesterday until 1300 so you girls should be awake... I think? FX.


----------



## kit_cat

Yes Molly....I for one will make a point of staying up late if necessary!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Ginge :hi:

Glad you feel better after your bath :shower: :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Yes Molly....I for one will make a point of staying up late if necessary!! :thumbup:

Thanks! :hugs: It wouldn't be as much fun if I didn't have you girls to share it with. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yes Molly....I for one will make a point of staying up late if necessary!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: It wouldn't be as much fun if I didn't have you girls to share it with. :flower:Click to expand...

That's so sweet:hugs: Once my parents are home I'll be back full time turtle surfing :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yes Molly....I for one will make a point of staying up late if necessary!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: It wouldn't be as much fun if I didn't have you girls to share it with. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's so sweet:hugs: Once my parents are home I'll be back full time turtle surfing :thumbup:Click to expand...

Will you be online Friday night then?


----------



## Sarachka

Sometimes I hate OH. I swear to god I'll have a nervous breakdown one of these days. Then he'll be sorry and realised what a perfect girlfriend I am


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Sometimes I hate OH. I swear to god I'll have a nervous breakdown one of these days. Then he'll be sorry and realised what a perfect girlfriend I am

:rofl:

I'm assuming you meant that comment to be ironic :winkwink:

You ok tonight lovely? You're very quiet :-#


----------



## Sarachka

One day he'll push me over the edge
And I'll snap like a
Lunatic


----------



## want2bamum86

hi all im here who missed me


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> One day he'll push me over the edge
> And I'll snap like a
> Lunatic

:shock:


----------



## want2bamum86

what have i missed


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka... want to talk about the particular situation that has your back up?


----------



## Mollykins

I just had a bowl of peppermint ice cream and now I'm about to make some eggs. :shrug: This is very weird.


----------



## want2bamum86

y weird?


----------



## Mollykins

ice cream and eggs? How is that not weird? :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

i have ice cream and macdonalds


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> ice cream and eggs? How is that not weird? :haha:

As long as they're not in the same bowl, then it's not weird :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yes Molly....I for one will make a point of staying up late if necessary!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: It wouldn't be as much fun if I didn't have you girls to share it with. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's so sweet:hugs: Once my parents are home I'll be back full time turtle surfing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Will you be online Friday night then?Click to expand...

I have swimming club on Friday, if I'm feeling energetic, but will deffo be here a bit too :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight all; off to spend a bit of time with the folks before their departure tomorrow.....:hugs: and kisses :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Holly :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> ice cream and eggs? How is that not weird? :haha:
> 
> As long as they're not in the same bowl, then it's not weird :haha:Click to expand...

Is that what you tell yourself? :haha: It's just odd to me. Finish with ice cream and immediately set out for eggs. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Holly! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I'm off for a wee early-ish night. So good night one and all :flower: 
Manana! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

hey Molly..I think you'll have an appleseed tomorrow if I remember correctly :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> hey Molly..I think you'll have an appleseed tomorrow if I remember correctly :cloud9:

Yes ma'am I will! :hugs: 
Sleep well you!


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....still here!! Thanks for your post over yonder...thanks for moving it back in the direction I'd intended. It looked like it might turn into something else there for a moment :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly....still here!! Thanks for your post over yonder...thanks for moving it back in the direction I'd intended. It looked like it might turn into something else there for a moment :shock:

Aye- you're welcome! :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

how r ya molly


----------



## Crunchie

night turtles !!! speak soon xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

they took my siggy away


----------



## mummystheword

Hi, hope everyone is doing ok! Have there been any new years bfp's yet? x x


----------



## want2bamum86

ummm molly i think


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes want2bamum it was too big you can only have 3 tickers on top of each other in size and I'm off to bed night turtles got hydro tomorrow and shopping etc :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone how are you all? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummystheword said:


> Hi, hope everyone is doing ok! Have there been any new years bfp's yet? x x

Hello mummystheword:flower: Molly got a Christmas Day :bfp: from Santa and is pregnant with triplets, 3 girls :haha:, and we're hoping that Moomin and Crunchie will be bringing in the first 2011 :bfp:'s


----------



## want2bamum86

holly mollypreg with triplets wow


----------



## want2bamum86

ginge it stated that 4 tickers on top of each other i only had 4 on top of each other


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka... You ok lovely?? I have the thought that my OH would realise how good I am I I were to snap sometimes in fact I know he would... It is a fact I think that we re definitely the fairer sex... My oh has just text me to say that he wants me to look at weekends away for the weekend after next :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:

holly hope you're enjoying your folks some more today, I feel for ya I would die without my family as close as they are! 

Molly that s excellent news I will most definitely be able to see how you got on! You have an Appleseed :) congratulations!

Ginge good lick with hydro today my cousin has myelitis and has to have hydro therapy! She likes it but they are taking it off her with the budget tut tut...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower: Morning mummyapril:wave:

I'm fine but a bit sad because my parents left this morning :cry: My mum always sheds bucket loads of tears, which gets me going too..:sad2:
And I've taken my Christmas decorations down, which is kind of nice to get the space and tidyness back but it does suddenly seem very empty. I had so much excitement this year too, what with it being LO's 1st Christmas and B'day all at the same time! But I can get back to my painting and puppet making a bit more now the crazy christmas stuff is over for another year!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can also have more BnB time now Christmas is over!:happydance:

*Jaynie* I've read about your house problems, it's always a stress buying a house:growlmad: And I agree with *Newbie* that ultimately things will work out for the best, even if it just seems like a string of problems to start with. We moved into ours over a year ago now but before finding this place we put loads of offers in for other places that were always refused, and By Golly are we pleased that they were, or we would never have found _this_ place, which is a gem!!

*Sarachka*:flower: I hope he didn't push you over the edge?:hugs2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> holly mollypreg with triplets wow

Yeah but she hasn't told her OH yet since he'll go into shock.They already have 2 girls, so 5 girls, plus Molly, against 1 OH...:shock: I personally think it's cool that Molly's having triplets but then it's not me looking after them :shrug:
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

I'm off on the road this morning so will hopefully check back in tonight if I'm home early enough. If not, will catch you tomorrow.

Have a great day lovelies :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> holly mollypreg with triplets wow
> 
> Yeah but she hasn't told her OH yet since he'll go into shock.They already have 2 girls, so 5 girls, plus Molly, against 1 OH...:shock: I personally think it's cool that Molly's having triplets but then it's not me looking after them :shrug:
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gifClick to expand...

Naughty Holly monkey up to your tricks again! Molly will tell you off you know!:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly....sorry you're feeling blue after your lovely family left :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

i wud love to have twins again hehe


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> i wud love to have twins again hehe

That would be cool:flower: You must have been so devastated when you lost your twins- I can't even _begin_ to imagine how it must feel:nope:
How long now until your 1st scan? It could be twins again!:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

hello everyone, 

sorry about my pharmaceutical induced metldown last night, how embaressing. OH and I are very different people and he doesn't understand how it's really difficult being his girlfriend sometimes, he's not the most straight forward chap.

He really spoilt me with attention over the Christmas break, and now I'm so depressed at being back at work, it's made me really lonely when he's out late and I get really stressed about it. I just need to get a grip and stop thinking the worst though. I'm always catastrophising. I always think every un-answered text or missed phone called signals the end etc etc. So last night I took a chill-pill, literally, and went a bit loopy for 20 minutes before falling deep in to sleep.


----------



## HollyMonkey

You poor sausage *Sarachka*-I'd be stressed out too if my DH was out til late every night and not telling me where he was!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My sparkly munkies you made me are so pretty:hugs:

I'm going to make LO's garland with my Etsy fabric soon....

15,000,000,000 days until I ovulate. So boring waiting:sleep: At least there's a bit of suspense to the 2ww bit, this side of O is just poo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie and Moomin! On reflection I would test 9dpo. Late enough for a squinter yet early enough not to be bummed if you do get a BFN :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

To be fair sarachka, so would I - the biggest cause of our arguments is because I can't shake him!! Ahaha. We do do different things and aren't opposed to it like we don't have jealousy issues as they would be hard as we do pretty much know where the other is all the time, in a sweet way! I totally understand :hug: :hugs: for you! You are not a crazy lady!! 

Holly BIG :hugs: for you it's like ultimate holiday blues with all the 'firsts' out the way and that but you might have 'firsts' next year too :dance: :happydance: :yipee: you just need a :bfp: before or in March right? Soooooooooooooooooooo...

OMG we could ALL have 'first' Christmasses next year :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> To be fair sarachka, so would I - the biggest cause of our arguments is because I can't shake him!! Ahaha. We do do different things and aren't opposed to it like we don't have jealousy issues as they would be hard as we do pretty much know where the other is all the time, in a sweet way! I totally understand :hug: :hugs: for you! You are not a crazy lady!!
> 
> Holly BIG :hugs: for you it's like ultimate holiday blues with all the 'firsts' out the way and that but you might have 'firsts' next year too :dance: :happydance: :yipee: you just need a :bfp: before or in March right? Soooooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> OMG we could ALL have 'first' Christmasses next year :shock::shock::shock:

If I go out _without_ DH (hasn't happened since the arrival of LO mind you!) and I don't reply to every one of his 300 text messages then I get his jealous strop when I get home!! It brings out his Arab blood in him! 

Hoorah for 1st's next year for all of us :bunny:

I understand why rock stars smash up hotel rooms confronted with the calm after the high of their gig, I've launched myself into housework as an antidote to the quiet of today! Very rock'n roll!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Take a walk on the wild side- :iron::hangwashing::dishes::laundry:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl: 

I don't blame you, maybe you could 'accidentally' smash something?! I am tweaking my CV and then taking it down town for the agencies... I'm also going to ring the local college and get my ass on to a basic accountancy course that I will potentially get for free while I don't work...


----------



## Crunchie

Hollllllymonkey !!!!

Right I will on 9dpo ..... What day is that ?? 

My boobies don't hurt so much today ! Boooooo having a few funny twinges but my pms rage has arrived

I have lost all my pma !!!


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My lovelies! :hi:

Just a quick visit as I'm going to see my bestest friend in a bit...But of course my turtles are also my bestest friends to! :winkwink::thumbup:

*Hollyboobs*- OMG...9dpo for me would be the 9th Jan which is also My Mummy's Birthday!!! That has surely gotta be a sign don't ya think? :haha::winkwink::thumbup:
Also what did u think of my symptoms? 6dpo today and symptoms are all still the same! :happydance:

Catch up with the rest of the news/posts for me from yesterday :haha: later!

Love to u all! :flower:

Xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trinitymom I know you're in bed but for the morning you have a pic of my boots... I needed (erhm, _wanted_:blush:) a 'comfortable-for-walking-in-with pushchair' style that matches my jacket and these were 30% off in the sale and exactly what I was looking for...nubuck, zip at the back

I had to break my catching up just to tell you that they are gorgeous and I want your legs :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trinitymom I know you're in bed but for the morning you have a pic of my boots... I needed (erhm, _wanted_:blush:) a 'comfortable-for-walking-in-with pushchair' style that matches my jacket and these were 30% off in the sale and exactly what I was looking for...nubuck, zip at the back
> 
> I had to break my catching up just to tell you that they are gorgeous and I want your legs :haha:Click to expand...

I want that skirt! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:howdy: Howdy ladies! how is every one today?

Yay for your new appleseed(s) Moll :happydance:

Nothing much to report here, another busy work day lies ahead of me. Hope u all are having a fab day! 

:hugs:'s & :kiss:'s to all!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummystheword said:
> 
> 
> Hi, hope everyone is doing ok! Have there been any new years bfp's yet? x x
> 
> Hello mummystheword:flower: Molly got a Christmas Day :bfp: from Santa and is pregnant with triplets, 3 girls :haha:, and we're hoping that Moomin and Crunchie will be bringing in the first 2011 :bfp:'sClick to expand...

Oh you are funny Miss Holly! No wait... no you're not! TRIPLETS?? GIRLS no less! :dohh: You are a cruel woman. tsk tsk.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> holly mollypreg with triplets wow
> 
> Yeah but she hasn't told her OH yet since he'll go into shock.They already have 2 girls, so 5 girls, plus Molly, against 1 OH...:shock: I personally think it's cool that Molly's having triplets but then it's not me looking after them :shrug:
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Naughty Holly monkey up to your tricks again! Molly will tell you off you know!:winkwink:Click to expand...

And I will too! You know, I might just set you right the way my youngest LO does. Whenever she locks a naughty animal in the bathroom, she comes to me and says, "The kitty is in the bathroom because it's a naughty kitty and naughty kitties need to be by themselves." I think she would say the same for naughty monkeys! :trouble:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> You poor sausage *Sarachka*-I'd be stressed out too if my DH was out til late every night and not telling me where he was!!

I agree with Holly Sarachka- in fact yesterday while OH was at work I couldn't get a hold of him all day. The last text I received was at 0705 while he was driving so by 1330 (and about 6 texts and 1 call later) I was about to lose my mind. Did he get in a crash?? What should I do? :wacko: I'm a little crazy with the worrying. :blush: I'm really glad it wasn't so bad as you thought. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:shock: I have an apple seed! Woo! And an ultrasound tomorrow. :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## mummystheword

Mollykins said:


> :shock: I have an apple seed! Woo! And an ultrasound tomorrow. :dance:

I have an apple seed too!!1 :happydance: I really thought you were having triplets then! :wacko: How are your symptoms at the mo? I am feeling dizzy and hungry! I also feel apprehensive as I have never been pregnant before and don't want to jinx it at this early stage. I had to tell my colleagues at work as I am a nurse and we had a lady with Clostridium difficile and was worried I would be at risk. Needless to say, the whole hospice knows the news now and I would have rather everyone found out later on :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

mummystheword said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :shock: I have an apple seed! Woo! And an ultrasound tomorrow. :dance:
> 
> I have an apple seed too!!1 :happydance: I really thought you were having triplets then! :wacko: How are your symptoms at the mo? I am feeling dizzy and hungry! I also feel apprehensive as I have never been pregnant before and don't want to jinx it at this early stage. I had to tell my colleagues at work as I am a nurse and we had a lady with Clostridium difficile and was worried I would be at risk. Needless to say, the whole hospice knows the news now and I would have rather everyone found out later on :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: My HCG levels are bit high so these lovely turtles are teasing me about multiples. I have my ultrasound tomorrow so that should clear it all up. :thumbup: Symptoms.... hmm... well, extremely sore and swollen BB's, nausea on and off (seems to be getting a bit worse), EXHAUSTION, hungry but not sure for what; nothing seems to appeal, and dizziness. The dizziness I'm only just now noticing it as reoccurring and has been going on for the last 3 days. 

I'm sorry you had to tell people before you were ready. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! :wave: Crunchie! :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

i managed to the school run without throwing up on the way i am quite proud of myself lol! ooh Molly i bet you cant wait to see tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i managed to the school run without throwing up on the way i am quite proud of myself lol! ooh Molly i bet you cant wait to see tomorrow!

Congrats! I was quite lucky with the ol' vomiting- didn't throw up once, and no dizziness either. I should be careful what I say- if I do fall pregnant again I could be regretting this post....:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right off to do dinner/bath/bed LO:munch: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-fille.gif


----------



## Mollykins

This nausea is definitely getting worse. I don't want to be :sick: :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

Good job MummyApril! :thumbup: I wonder... should I start running to keep nausea at bay??


----------



## Mollykins

Chat later Hollz! :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i managed to the school run without throwing up on the way i am quite proud of myself lol! ooh Molly i bet you cant wait to see tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats! I was quite lucky with the ol' vomiting- didn't throw up once, and no dizziness either. I should be careful what I say- if I do fall pregnant again I could be regretting this post....:wacko:Click to expand...

you must have a strong stomach unlike myself lol :/


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Good job MummyApril! :thumbup: I wonder... should I start running to keep nausea at bay??

does that work?! if so im running a lot! lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good job MummyApril! :thumbup: I wonder... should I start running to keep nausea at bay??
> 
> does that work?! if so im running a lot! lol xClick to expand...

I'm not sure. Just a thought. :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good job MummyApril! :thumbup: I wonder... should I start running to keep nausea at bay??
> 
> does that work?! if so im running a lot! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure. Just a thought. :)Click to expand...

well i walked 4 miles today and havent been sick had times where i thought i was going to be but stopped myself but i have eaten more than usual too so that might be why i wouldnt know what id do if i was sick on the way to school how embarrassing! :/ x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good job MummyApril! :thumbup: I wonder... should I start running to keep nausea at bay??
> 
> does that work?! if so im running a lot! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure. Just a thought. :)Click to expand...
> 
> well i walked 4 miles today and havent been sick had times where i thought i was going to be but stopped myself but i have eaten more than usual too so that might be why i wouldnt know what id do if i was sick on the way to school how embarrassing! :/ xClick to expand...

It would have been yes. :( Glad you didn't!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?


----------



## Mollykins

Stoopid Tumbles!! :growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Moomin!! :hi:
> 
> Yes, all symptoms are looking faaaaabulous!! Hats off to you as well for going to the gym despite feeling so tired!! :thumbup:
> 
> And yes....there is a distinct possibility that our very own Molly may be having twins due to her humungous HCG levels....but lets wait till the scan and not get our hopes up :winkwink: It's almost like WE ALL might be having twins :haha:
> 
> Kit? Question...
> 
> Normal to be quite nauseous and yet very very VERY hungry?? But also nearly too exhausted to want to do a thing about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah yeah is it ever!! Like I've said before...until recently I had to keep eating to stave off the waves of nausea but the problem was often that I really didn't want any of the food in the house/supermarket/world. Really hungry yet nothing appeals! :shrug: Also, I had occasions where my stomach was so rumbly and hungry that it woke me up in the night :shock:Click to expand...


This is totally how I have been feeling Molly + Kit .......... Did have spouts off fancying things like right then that minute would buy or make couple of hrs later and would feel sick at the thought!!!!!!

Untill today ...........I HAVE'NT FELT SICK TODAY WHOO HOOOOOO and my bb's are startong to calm down !!! Even though all I have done is moan about sore heavy achey bb's and nausea constantly since a wee'ed a + result on my wee stick I am a little worried why have my symptoms gone ladies ??? I mean I know they do and can subside but I had kinda grown close to them hum!!??

How is everyone I'm on a 10 pg catch up at month prob more now lol as on my blackberry as laptop won't be ready until tomorrow :-( miss my lappy sOooo much.

Molls you have a appleseed yay !!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hollllllymonkey !!!!
> 
> Right I will on 9dpo ..... What day is that ??
> 
> My boobies don't hurt so much today ! Boooooo having a few funny twinges but my pms rage has arrived
> 
> I have lost all my pma !!!

Sunday I believe :test:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/0072.gifPMA Crunchie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/0072.gifPMA!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/0072.gif Show that CBFM that you can do it without its helphttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/0072.gif
My boobs hurt from about 2 dpo until 7 dpo and never hurt again so it could be good still https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/0072.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Moomin!! :hi:
> 
> Yes, all symptoms are looking faaaaabulous!! Hats off to you as well for going to the gym despite feeling so tired!! :thumbup:
> 
> And yes....there is a distinct possibility that our very own Molly may be having twins due to her humungous HCG levels....but lets wait till the scan and not get our hopes up :winkwink: It's almost like WE ALL might be having twins :haha:
> 
> Kit? Question...
> 
> Normal to be quite nauseous and yet very very VERY hungry?? But also nearly too exhausted to want to do a thing about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah yeah is it ever!! Like I've said before...until recently I had to keep eating to stave off the waves of nausea but the problem was often that I really didn't want any of the food in the house/supermarket/world. Really hungry yet nothing appeals! :shrug: Also, I had occasions where my stomach was so rumbly and hungry that it woke me up in the night :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is totally how I have been feeling Molly + Kit .......... Did have spouts off fancying things like right then that minute would buy or make couple of hrs later and would feel sick at the thought!!!!!!
> 
> Untill today ...........I HAVE'NT FELT SICK TODAY WHOO HOOOOOO and my bb's are startong to calm down !!! Even though all I have done is moan about sore heavy achey bb's and nausea constantly since a wee'ed a + result on my wee stick I am a little worried why have my symptoms gone ladies ??? I mean I know they do and can subside but I had kinda grown close to them hum!!??
> 
> How is everyone I'm on a 10 pg catch up at month prob more now lol as on my blackberry as laptop won't be ready until tomorrow :-( miss my lappy sOooo much.
> 
> Molls you have a appleseed yay !!!!!Click to expand...

:haha: I stressed too when my symptoms disappeared. That's the good bit about the big kicking baby in your belly stage, you just can't miss THAT as a symptomhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/0072.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Did my question get overlooked? :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good job MummyApril! :thumbup: I wonder... should I start running to keep nausea at bay??
> 
> does that work?! if so im running a lot! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure. Just a thought. :)Click to expand...
> 
> well i walked 4 miles today and havent been sick had times where i thought i was going to be but stopped myself but i have eaten more than usual too so that might be why i wouldnt know what id do if i was sick on the way to school how embarrassing! :/ xClick to expand...
> 
> It would have been yes. :( Glad you didn't!:happydance:Click to expand...

i still have tomorrow :/ haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have exciting and amusing photos for you lasses when I can be bothered to switch to my little netbook, I'm suffering extreme fatigue this evening.:sleep:I think it's 'Post-guests Collapse Syndrome' but I have a pic of my wedding ring to show you, my mum brought it over from the UK where we bought it and it was being sized:happydance: And for Kit some humourous belly shots, such as the first time I couldn't button up my shorts and in my first maternity jeans! Was I chuffed about dem jeans! It was all well documented in order to send pics to my mum, she didn't want to miss out on my pregnancy, so later on this evening I'll send... 

NOW, FOOOOOOD


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?

you can always ask my love, although im in the U.K they didnt give me one :( hope they do there you could always say you would like to show OH :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Did my question get overlooked? :cry:

I'm going back.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?
> 
> you can always ask my love, although im in the U.K they didnt give me one :( hope they do there you could always say you would like to show OH :)Click to expand...

The French are quite generous with their pics, they even printed me out an album of photos of my miscarriage which was nice of them:shock: But I'm not sure for the US.:shrug: Worth asking very, very nicely explaining why you want a pic:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?
> 
> you can always ask my love, although im in the U.K they didnt give me one :( hope they do there you could always say you would like to show OH :)Click to expand...
> 
> The French are quite generous with their pics, they even printed me out an album of photos of my miscarriage which was nice of them:shock: But I'm not sure for the US.:shrug: Worth asking very, very nicely explaining why you want a pic:flower:Click to expand...

wow! maybe i should move to France!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry mummyapril and Molly, what I wrote amounts to the same as what mummyapril already said!! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?
> 
> you can always ask my love, although im in the U.K they didnt give me one :( hope they do there you could always say you would like to show OH :)Click to expand...
> 
> The French are quite generous with their pics, they even printed me out an album of photos of my miscarriage which was nice of them:shock: But I'm not sure for the US.:shrug: Worth asking very, very nicely explaining why you want a pic:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! maybe i should move to France!Click to expand...

Agreed! Let's go! On y va!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry mummyapril and Molly, what I wrote amounts to the same as what mummyapril already said!! :dohh:

It's okay. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?
> 
> you can always ask my love, although im in the U.K they didnt give me one :( hope they do there you could always say you would like to show OH :)Click to expand...
> 
> The French are quite generous with their pics, they even printed me out an album of photos of my miscarriage which was nice of them:shock: But I'm not sure for the US.:shrug: Worth asking very, very nicely explaining why you want a pic:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! maybe i should move to France!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! Let's go! On y va!Click to expand...

The spare room's free since my parents have left and I'm not pregnant:cry: so at least you have a quiet room to yourselves. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I am so ridiculously weepy today. I almost cried because of the tumbleweed on the thread. :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?
> 
> you can always ask my love, although im in the U.K they didnt give me one :( hope they do there you could always say you would like to show OH :)Click to expand...
> 
> The French are quite generous with their pics, they even printed me out an album of photos of my miscarriage which was nice of them:shock: But I'm not sure for the US.:shrug: Worth asking very, very nicely explaining why you want a pic:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! maybe i should move to France!Click to expand...

My best friend in the UK and I were preggo at the same time and when we compared notes it was pretty funny. I had loads more blood tests and scans and hospital checks etc than her, just for the routine stuff, and then when the gestational diabetes came on at week 26 I wasn't left alone for a second! They were a bit hardcore but at least you feel looked after here!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I am so ridiculously weepy today. I almost cried because of the tumbleweed on the thread. :(

Oh Molly that's sooooo sweet.:hugs: I was a weepy-woo pregnant as well- I am anyway but pregnant I was _terrible_, and all through breastfeeding too.:blush: Made listening to music good though I found!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?
> 
> you can always ask my love, although im in the U.K they didnt give me one :( hope they do there you could always say you would like to show OH :)Click to expand...
> 
> The French are quite generous with their pics, they even printed me out an album of photos of my miscarriage which was nice of them:shock: But I'm not sure for the US.:shrug: Worth asking very, very nicely explaining why you want a pic:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! maybe i should move to France!Click to expand...
> 
> My best friend in the UK and I were preggo at the same time and when we compared notes it was pretty funny. I had loads more blood tests and scans and hospital checks etc than her, just for the routine stuff, and then when the gestational diabetes came on at week 26 I wasn't left alone for a second! They were a bit hardcore but at least you feel looked after here!!Click to expand...

its just the U.K then :/ although i do have a nice new hospital so unlikely il catch anything haha x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtle chicks
Popping in to say goodnight...I am SO sore and SO bruised from my massage and feeling awful :( And I have a mum due and another one threatening early labour so I suppose I should sleep. I also have people arriving at 8am for interviews for the cattery cleaning job, though this is Africa and we work on African time so that could be any time before 4pm...or not at all :haha:

On the plus side, I start peeing on opk's tomorrow so at least there's something to look forward to

Molly, I would ask for a pic. If you're paying for the scan I don't see why you shouldn't be allowed something. ANd don't worry about the weepiness...I think all of us get weepy when we're preggy turtles

Holly, your LO is illegally gorgeous. I'm surprised you don't get mobbed on the streets!


----------



## want2bamum86

evening girls been crying all day i feel awful xx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am so ridiculously weepy today. I almost cried because of the tumbleweed on the thread. :(
> 
> Oh Molly that's sooooo sweet.:hugs: I was a weepy-woo pregnant as well- I am anyway but pregnant I was _terrible_, and all through breastfeeding too.:blush: Made listening to music good though I found!Click to expand...

Where's your ticker?? I know you're not in your fertile period and the lab is closed but we still need your ticker!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am so ridiculously weepy today. I almost cried because of the tumbleweed on the thread. :(
> 
> Oh Molly that's sooooo sweet.:hugs: I was a weepy-woo pregnant as well- I am anyway but pregnant I was _terrible_, and all through breastfeeding too.:blush: Made listening to music good though I found!Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your ticker?? I know you're not in your fertile period and the lab is closed but we still need your ticker!!Click to expand...

I agree! Where's that ticker you naughty monkey?!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtle chicks
> Popping in to say goodnight...I am SO sore and SO bruised from my massage and feeling awful :( And I have a mum due and another one threatening early labour so I suppose I should sleep. I also have people arriving at 8am for interviews for the cattery cleaning job, though this is Africa and we work on African time so that could be any time before 4pm...or not at all :haha:
> 
> On the plus side, I start peeing on opk's tomorrow so at least there's something to look forward to
> 
> Molly, I would ask for a pic. If you're paying for the scan I don't see why you shouldn't be allowed something. ANd don't worry about the weepiness...I think all of us get weepy when we're preggy turtles
> 
> Holly, your LO is illegally gorgeous. I'm surprised you don't get mobbed on the streets!

I thought massages where supposed to be wonderful... not harmful. :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Yeah Holly !!!! Where is THAT ticker !!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtle chicks
> Popping in to say goodnight...I am SO sore and SO bruised from my massage and feeling awful :( And I have a mum due and another one threatening early labour so I suppose I should sleep. I also have people arriving at 8am for interviews for the cattery cleaning job, though this is Africa and we work on African time so that could be any time before 4pm...or not at all :haha:
> 
> On the plus side, I start peeing on opk's tomorrow so at least there's something to look forward to
> 
> Molly, I would ask for a pic. If you're paying for the scan I don't see why you shouldn't be allowed something. ANd don't worry about the weepiness...I think all of us get weepy when we're preggy turtles
> 
> Holly, your LO is illegally gorgeous. I'm surprised you don't get mobbed on the streets!
> 
> I thought massages where supposed to be wonderful... not harmful. :nope:Click to expand...

They should be, but what with the MS and the FM my body is just a bit odd. And I felt too bad to tell her she was hurting me until I really couldn't take it anymore and by then the damage was done. I should have said something earlier but I didn't want her to feel bad...stupid, I know


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtle chicks
> Popping in to say goodnight...I am SO sore and SO bruised from my massage and feeling awful :( And I have a mum due and another one threatening early labour so I suppose I should sleep. I also have people arriving at 8am for interviews for the cattery cleaning job, though this is Africa and we work on African time so that could be any time before 4pm...or not at all :haha:
> 
> On the plus side, I start peeing on opk's tomorrow so at least there's something to look forward to
> 
> Molly, I would ask for a pic. If you're paying for the scan I don't see why you shouldn't be allowed something. ANd don't worry about the weepiness...I think all of us get weepy when we're preggy turtles
> 
> Holly, your LO is illegally gorgeous. I'm surprised you don't get mobbed on the streets!
> 
> I thought massages where supposed to be wonderful... not harmful. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> They should be, but what with the MS and the FM my body is just a bit odd. And I felt too bad to tell her she was hurting me until I really couldn't take it anymore and by then the damage was done. I should have said something earlier but I didn't want her to feel bad...stupid, I knowClick to expand...

tsk tsk. Take a nice bubble bath and try and relax. :flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

Girls do you like my new siggy?


----------



## MoominMumma

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My lovelies! :hi:
> 
> Just a quick visit as I'm going to see my bestest friend in a bit...But of course my turtles are also my bestest friends to! :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> *Hollyboobs*- OMG...9dpo for me would be the 9th Jan which is also My Mummy's Birthday!!! That has surely gotta be a sign don't ya think? :haha::winkwink::thumbup:
> Also what did u think of my symptoms? 6dpo today and symptoms are all still the same! :happydance:
> 
> Catch up with the rest of the news/posts for me from yesterday :haha: later!
> 
> Love to u all! :flower:
> 
> Xxx

:hi: Again my lovelies! :hi:

Hope everyone is ok?

Just re-posting my post from earlier as i think that Miss Holly has missed it... due to her chatting! :haha:

And Holly i'll re post my symptoms from the other day so u don't have to search for the post....

xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: My lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> How are we all today? :flower:
> 
> *Kit-* Congrats on the Lemon! :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> I'm very sorry that i wasn't on yesterday! I've certainly got some catching up to do! :haha:
> 
> Ok ok so i bet you're all wondering why i wasn't on yesterday.....:haha::winkwink:...
> 
> 5dpo today...._Symptoms!!!..._
> 
> *Extreme Tiredness*- by extreme i actually mean EXTREME! I went to work as normal and half way through the day i started to feel quite sleepy but by the end of the day once i got home i felt like i could sleep for a year and still be tired! And i still feel like it! I'm even having to drag myself to the gym tonight!
> I'm kind of getting mildly excited at the tiredness thing as the only time i have felt so tired was when i had my chemical back in October last year! So please excuse me but.... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:
> 
> *Mild cramping/ab twinges-*- I have had mildish cramping since yesterday, not uncomfortable cramps but enough to know they are there! (Kind of an uncomfortable feeling!) And today i have had the occasional twinges in my abdomen and a pulling feeling!
> *Could the cramps be Implantation? *
> 
> *Achey/tingly /extremely sensitive nipples*- (One for Holly :winkwink:) My :holly: have been achey to touch since O but in the last few days they have been aching without having to touch them! They have also been tingling today on and off. And my nipples.... good lord my nipples :haha:... they have been soooooo sensitive since O... and when i say sooooo sensitive i actually mean.... SOOOOOOO SENSITIVE! :dohh: Even to the point that when i'm wearing my bra it actually hurts when i move and it rubs on my bra! :dohh:
> And there is major :trouble: if Dave goes anywhere near them! :haha:
> 
> Ok my lovelies....is this all sounding promising? :shrug:
> 
> Ok so i've gotta get going to the gym before i fall alseep... catch up when i get back! TTFN! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Just for Holly! :winkwink::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Crunchsteeeerrrrrr! :hi:

Have u got that PMA back yet? Did u see the post Hollyboobs did about us testing at 9dpo? I'm guessing that will be Sunday for u to as we O'd on the same day? :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Crunchsteeeerrrrrr! :hi:
> 
> Have u got that PMA back yet? Did u see the post Hollyboobs did about us testing at 9dpo? I'm guessing that will be Sunday for u to as we O'd on the same day? :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

Hey moomin ..... All my pma is gone and it's been replaced with rage 

BUT .... I am up for testing on sunday xxxx:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I was informed by my doctor's nurse that the person performing the ultrasound will not be able to tell me anything... I will have to wait until my doctor (or doctor's nurse) calls me back with the results. My question to you is, will I be able to request a picture do you think?? I mean... if they can't tell me whether or not it's viable would they give me a picture at all? The biggest reason I want a picture is because my OH is going to be with the girls in the waiting room and won't be there for the ultrasound. :( I know that at 5 weeks I will see nothing but a little circle but... :shrug: What do you turtles think?
> 
> you can always ask my love, although im in the U.K they didnt give me one :( hope they do there you could always say you would like to show OH :)Click to expand...
> 
> The French are quite generous with their pics, they even printed me out an album of photos of my miscarriage which was nice of them:shock: But I'm not sure for the US.:shrug: Worth asking very, very nicely explaining why you want a pic:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! maybe i should move to France!Click to expand...
> 
> My best friend in the UK and I were preggo at the same time and when we compared notes it was pretty funny. I had loads more blood tests and scans and hospital checks etc than her, just for the routine stuff, and then when the gestational diabetes came on at week 26 I wasn't left alone for a second! They were a bit hardcore but at least you feel looked after here!!Click to expand...
> 
> its just the U.K then :/ although i do have a nice new hospital so unlikely il catch anything haha xClick to expand...


Yeah I think u should be entitled to one Molls 

Bethany those boots are gorg and so is HollyMonkey want want want tOoooo!!







want2bamum86 said:


> evening girls been crying all day i feel awful xx

What's wrong hun?

Yes Bethany my symptoms have dissapeared today as if overnight? Wen did yours go?

Kit I have a bump already + its not just me who can tell I'm literally what I was at 4mths with DS


----------



## want2bamum86

newmummy they deleted my siggy s i had to redo it


----------



## new mummy2010

Who did hun? Bnb? Mine needs cropping I think!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Crunchsteeeerrrrrr! :hi:
> 
> Have u got that PMA back yet? Did u see the post Hollyboobs did about us testing at 9dpo? I'm guessing that will be Sunday for u to as we O'd on the same day? :thumbup:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hey moomin ..... All my pma is gone and it's been replaced with rage
> 
> BUT .... I am up for testing on sunday xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Awww hun i think you're in need of massive :hug:!!!

Now what can we do to get that PMA back....?

Think we are in need of Moomin's PMA Dance!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Has that helped? :hug::kiss:

Bring on Sunday!!!! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

i dun it lol its smaller


----------



## Crunchie

I have missed that moomin dance x


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> I have missed that moomin dance x

:thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::thumbup:

Round 2... *Operation 'Get Crunchie's PMA back!'* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup: Is it working? :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtle chicks
> Popping in to say goodnight...I am SO sore and SO bruised from my massage and feeling awful :( And I have a mum due and another one threatening early labour so I suppose I should sleep. I also have people arriving at 8am for interviews for the cattery cleaning job, though this is Africa and we work on African time so that could be any time before 4pm...or not at all :haha:
> 
> On the plus side, I start peeing on opk's tomorrow so at least there's something to look forward to
> 
> Molly, I would ask for a pic. If you're paying for the scan I don't see why you shouldn't be allowed something. ANd don't worry about the weepiness...I think all of us get weepy when we're preggy turtles
> 
> Holly, your LO is illegally gorgeous. I'm surprised you don't get mobbed on the streets!
> 
> I thought massages where supposed to be wonderful... not harmful. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> They should be, but what with the MS and the FM my body is just a bit odd. And I felt too bad to tell her she was hurting me until I really couldn't take it anymore and by then the damage was done. I should have said something earlier but I didn't want her to feel bad...stupid, I knowClick to expand...

Don't feel bad! I would have done the exact same thing! I am always afraid of hurting someones feelings. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

MoominMumma said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have missed that moomin dance x
> 
> :thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Round 2... *Operation 'Get Crunchie's PMA back!'* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :thumbup: Is it working? :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:coolio:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave: hey girls! :wave:

The day is 30 minutes from being over for me and I've been half working and helf trying to plan a vacay for DH and I. It totally slipped my mind that I booked a room in Nassau, Bahamas for a week in April back in May! The room will be free since the hotel is one of our owned properties (one of the perks of working for a hotel :thumbup:) We just have to pay for transportation. I was shocked to find roundtrip tickets for us for $178/person :shock: If DH can clear the days off then we will be in The bahamas in a few months :happydance: Too bad i won't be ovulating then (u know I already worked out the math! :haha:) but I'll just be glad to have a wk worth of alone time with DH not to mention the vacay from work! YAY! 

What's everyone up to?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :wave: hey girls! :wave:
> 
> The day is 30 minutes from being over for me and I've been half working and helf trying to plan a vacay for DH and I. It totally slipped my mind that I booked a room in Nassau, Bahamas for a week in April back in May! The room will be free since the hotel is one of our owned properties (one of the perks of working for a hotel :thumbup:) We just have to pay for transportation. I was shocked to find roundtrip tickets for us for $178/person :shock: If DH can clear the days off then we will be in The bahamas in a few months :happydance: Too bad i won't be ovulating then (u know I already worked out the math! :haha:) but I'll just be glad to have a wk worth of alone time with DH not to mention the vacay from work! YAY!
> 
> What's everyone up to?

That sounds SO fab sweetling. :hugs: 

Me? I'm exhausted. No reason for it of course, other than trying to make an appleseed turn into a sweetpea. :haha: I just want my OH come home so I can take a nice relaxing shower and perhaps lay down a bit before I make dinner. :winkwink: 

I'm getting really worried about my ultrasound tomorrow. I'm going to be going at it alone since OH has to stay in the waiting room with the girls. Ah me oh my. What are your plans for the night Newbie?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :flower:

Sooo sleepy, been a long day, need to:sleep:

I haven't even caught up with the thread cos my eyes are shutting so it will have to wait till tomorrow. Hope I've not missed anything earth shattering. 

Molly....good luck for tomorrow and I will be hanging around the thread tomorrow night for the good news :thumbup:

Love and squidges to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Kit. :hugs: Hope your day wasn't too crazy. Go to sleep that little lemon needs it! :sleep: We'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey Moll! :hi: 

Just got in from boot camp and I've been :munch: and :telephone: for the past hour. DH ambushed me and invaded my house with his co-workers :argh: they decided to take a break at the house and I decided to stay in the bedroom so they wouldn't catch me in my post-boot camp sweaty glory :haha: 

I am so excited about your scan tomorrow :happydance: I think asking for a pic should be a reasonable request, especially since DH will be in the waiting room with the girls. Try not to worry about it doll, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that the doctor is rapid with the results! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey Moll! :hi:
> 
> Just got in from boot camp and I've been :munch: and :telephone: for the past hour. DH ambushed me and invaded my house with his co-workers :argh: they decided to take a break at the house and I decided to stay in the bedroom so they wouldn't catch me in my post-boot camp sweaty glory :haha:
> 
> I am so excited about your scan tomorrow :happydance: I think asking for a pic should be a reasonable request, especially since DH will be in the waiting room with the girls. Try not to worry about it doll, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that the doctor is rapid with the results! :flower:

Thanks sweetie. I am riding a ridiculous roller coaster of pregnancy emotions that is rather unpleasant tonight. 

Take a break at your house? Take a break from what? And how rude! Ambush you with company when you are all sweaty and feeling ucky. Tsk tsk Newbie's DH!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hey Moll! :hi:
> 
> Just got in from boot camp and I've been :munch: and :telephone: for the past hour. DH ambushed me and invaded my house with his co-workers :argh: they decided to take a break at the house and I decided to stay in the bedroom so they wouldn't catch me in my post-boot camp sweaty glory :haha:
> 
> I am so excited about your scan tomorrow :happydance: I think asking for a pic should be a reasonable request, especially since DH will be in the waiting room with the girls. Try not to worry about it doll, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that the doctor is rapid with the results! :flower:
> 
> Thanks sweetie. I am riding a ridiculous roller coaster of pregnancy emotions that is rather unpleasant tonight.
> 
> Take a break at your house? Take a break from what? And how rude! Ambush you with company when you are all sweaty and feeling ucky. Tsk tsk Newbie's DH!Click to expand...


tsk, tsk indeed! DH's a cop so he and his co-workers are here wasting tax payers' money :haha: 

:hugs: Beside having jitters about having the scan while DH is in the waiting room, what else is going on tonight in the emotions department?


----------



## Mollykins

I'm upset and feeling depressed but there is no reason for it so I'm frustrated on top of it all and ugh! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I can see how that would be frustrating! Perhaps a good bath and some rest may help? You've got a big day ahead of you. 10:30 right? that will be lunch time here...


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> I can see how that would be frustrating! Perhaps a good bath and some rest may help? You've got a big day ahead of you. 10:30 right? that will be lunch time here...

Well, I had a huge break down. Lots of leaking from the face. :sad2: I wish I could say that I feel better for it. :nope: Just drained/emotionally exhausted. (sigh) I really hope this mood passes overnight. I will try to do better with the PMA tomorrow girls, promise! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi turtles ..... 

Molly your ultrasound will be fab, but hey those preggy emotions will soon turn round x 

Newbie ...... A week in the bahamas ... I'm well jel ! That will be so lovely x 

Even thought moomins pma dance was so fab mine is still lost .... My preggy dreams are gone and last night was replaced with a dirty dream about the guy from gossip girl .... Was good actually ... Tried to go back to sleep when the alarm went off ! Oh the shame


Have a great day turtles xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles...just me and the tumbleweed :-=

Well, it's 9:30 and the cattery interviewees haven't arrived...yet. Think I'll go do some gardening before it gets too hot. It's actually sunny today and the garden is a bit of a jungle. And the grass mowing people cam yesterday but their cutter thingy broke after 3 minutes so they'll come back when they fix it...maybe

See you later


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone! I was a bit absent yesterday but I was lurking - I was all woe is me yesterday with the house and Adam being a sap but we had a good night last night and what's more important is that we :sex: I o on saturday I think... Was going to try every other day this cycle as it worked for my friend but cause I think I will O on Saturday I don't know if I can! Think I might go for morning nasties on Saturday! That should do it... 

:hi: crunchie... I see you lurking there...

I have to go back to the job centre today :cry: I hate the place - as it is usually filled with crack heads and losers especially in Warrington!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: trinity! I would have done the same yesterday btw just like Newbie - I live in fear of upsetting people!

Molly, good luck at your scan today lovely! I'm sure you will be fine, be sure to ask for a pic because then we might get to see it too! Much love to you today :hug: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Also Trin that is such a cute photo of DS!

SOOOOO cheeky cute!


----------



## mummyApril

well im real worried waking up this morning feel like something is wrong, my boobs arent veiny or hurting anymore no headaches for 2 days and sickness is subsiding :( i was awake for hours in the night for no reason, it just doesnt feel right and i dont know what to do :( 
hope youre all well and goodluck Molly for today all will be perfect xx


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Also Trin that is such a cute photo of DS!
> 
> SOOOOO cheeky cute!

Thanks :flower: It's from when he was 3 and still had long hair. He's still a cheeky monkey and has a mug that says that to prove it :haha:

Been pulling weeds and planting cuttings...the chickens are going mad devouring all the weeds. Very effective cleaner-uppers


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> well im real worried waking up this morning feel like something is wrong, my boobs arent veiny or hurting anymore no headaches for 2 days and sickness is subsiding :( i was awake for hours in the night for no reason, it just doesnt feel right and i dont know what to do :(
> hope youre all well and goodluck Molly for today all will be perfect xx

POAS? I hate that early pregnancy paranoia


----------



## Sarachka

*MORNING ALL, ALL MORNING!*

Sorry I've been absent, OH was home all evening yesterday so I revelled in his company. AF is just about gone so we can get back to normal. I'm going to aim for BDing every other day this because I think we usually deplete his stocks a bit the week before ovulation.

I'm going to try to get the first few packages sorted for the orphanages this weekend but I don't have any scales I can check the weight on ... doh!

*HOLLY* have you adjusted to the quiet again now? How's the rock and roll cleaning going? I need to do a massive tidy up this weekend. I'm going to take photos to show you OH's side of the bed vs mine ... mine is so messy!!

*MOLLY* Good luck for the scan today, I know everything will be fine!!!

*KITTEH* hope you and lemon are doing well this morning.

*EVERYONE ELSE* a big hello to you all.



firstbaby25 said:


> I have to go back to the job centre today :cry: I hate the place - as it is usually filled with crack heads and losers especially in Warrington!

But also filled with lovely members of staff such as ME!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ahaahhahah well I have to say sarachka if you worked at my local jc the place would be a better place! I have 9am appt. It's started to snow they JUST opened their doors... I take a seat to wait and watch all the employees (I would be grateful for their job btw) talk about Christmas a couple are looking out the window at the snow to check it's stickiness and essentially this is why I hate the place... They treat ME like a crack head and it's not fair there's just this attitude of 'they're not busy, they're not working'


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I seem to have broken the home computer trying, by popular demand, to replace my ticker:blush: Thank goodness I have my li'l computer. I'm all cosy with it up in Hollinka's room while she plays with her new toys, it's gloomy dark rainy weather but we're all snuggly:hugs:

I fell asleep without saying goodnight last night, after a long phone chat with a great friend of mine who's just separated with her husband, so lots of nattering to do with her :telephone: 

*Mummyapril* I really wouldn't worry too much, I remember exactly that- I was telling a tennis friend of mine (she knew early since I ran out of excuses for not playing tennis with her- after my mc I was too scared to do anything jolty!) that I was really worried since I didn't feel at all pregnant, no symptoms at all:shrug: 

Basically- 2-7dpo sore boobs. Then nothing until mild evening nausea at about 5 to 8 weeks. Then nothing for a while. Then at 4 months a zitty forehead for a couple of weeks. Then nothing but by that point I had my wiggly kicking bébé to reassure me!

*Crunchie and Moomin!* Keep PMA dancing! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseur-36.gif
Moomin I think anything out of the ordinary is a good sign- if your boobs are still killing that seems very promising :thumbup: Roll on Sunday:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I seem to have broken the home computer trying, by popular demand, to replace my ticker:blush: Thank goodness I have my li'l computer. I'm all cosy with it up in Hollinka's room while she plays with her new toys, it's gloomy dark rainy weather but we're all snuggly:hugs:
> 
> I fell asleep without saying goodnight last night, after a long phone chat with a great friend of mine who's just separated with her husband, so lots of nattering to do with her :telephone:
> 
> *Mummyapril* I really wouldn't worry too much, I remember exactly that- I was telling a tennis friend of mine (she knew early since I ran out of excuses for not playing tennis with her- after my mc I was too scared to do anything jolty!) that I was really worried since I didn't feel at all pregnant, no symptoms at all:shrug:
> 
> Basically- 2-7dpo sore boobs. Then nothing until mild evening nausea at about 5 to 8 weeks. Then nothing for a while. Then at 4 months a zitty forehead for a couple of weeks. Then nothing but by that point I had my wiggly kicking bébé to reassure me!
> 
> *Crunchie and Moomin!* Keep PMA dancing! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseur-36.gif
> Moomin I think anything out of the ordinary is a good sign- if your boobs are still killing that seems very promising :thumbup: Roll on Sunday:happydance:

thanks hun, just cant help but worry as i was sick everyday for last week and had headaches now its nothing maybe im thinking too much into it, i feel even worse as told the girls last night as they were worried as to why i kept being sick, they are of course over the moon but how could i tell them if anything has gone wrong i feel very guilty today :/ x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Also Trin that is such a cute photo of DS!
> 
> SOOOOO cheeky cute!
> 
> Thanks :flower: It's from when he was 3 and still had long hair. He's still a cheeky monkey and has a mug that says that to prove it :haha:
> 
> Been pulling weeds and planting cuttings...the chickens are going mad devouring all the weeds. Very effective cleaner-uppersClick to expand...

:awww: look at that treasure! I love long tousled hair on boys- DH and his ex short back and sides their boys but if we have a boy I'll be in charge of the hair dressing and he'll have hair like your cheeky chappy!:happydance:

Might let our chickens loose in the garden this spring...:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I seem to have broken the home computer trying, by popular demand, to replace my ticker:blush: Thank goodness I have my li'l computer. I'm all cosy with it up in Hollinka's room while she plays with her new toys, it's gloomy dark rainy weather but we're all snuggly:hugs:
> 
> I fell asleep without saying goodnight last night, after a long phone chat with a great friend of mine who's just separated with her husband, so lots of nattering to do with her :telephone:
> 
> *Mummyapril* I really wouldn't worry too much, I remember exactly that- I was telling a tennis friend of mine (she knew early since I ran out of excuses for not playing tennis with her- after my mc I was too scared to do anything jolty!) that I was really worried since I didn't feel at all pregnant, no symptoms at all:shrug:
> 
> Basically- 2-7dpo sore boobs. Then nothing until mild evening nausea at about 5 to 8 weeks. Then nothing for a while. Then at 4 months a zitty forehead for a couple of weeks. Then nothing but by that point I had my wiggly kicking bébé to reassure me!
> 
> *Crunchie and Moomin!* Keep PMA dancing! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseur-36.gif
> Moomin I think anything out of the ordinary is a good sign- if your boobs are still killing that seems very promising :thumbup: Roll on Sunday:happydance:
> 
> thanks hun, just cant help but worry as i was sick everyday for last week and had headaches now its nothing maybe im thinking too much into it, i feel even worse as told the girls last night as they were worried as to why i kept being sick, they are of course over the moon but how could i tell them if anything has gone wrong i feel very guilty today :/ xClick to expand...

My hollymonkific theory is that your body starts getting used to a certain level of hormones and learns to deal with it better:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Also Trin that is such a cute photo of DS!
> 
> SOOOOO cheeky cute!
> 
> Thanks :flower: It's from when he was 3 and still had long hair. He's still a cheeky monkey and has a mug that says that to prove it :haha:
> 
> Been pulling weeds and planting cuttings...the chickens are going mad devouring all the weeds. Very effective cleaner-uppersClick to expand...
> 
> :awww: look at that treasure! I love long tousled hair on boys- DH and his ex short back and sides their boys but if we have a boy I'll be in charge of the hair dressing and he'll have hair like your cheeky chappy!:happydance:
> 
> Might let our chickens loose in the garden this spring...:-kClick to expand...

I think if I let the chickens out in our garden we would have no garden. Besides, Zeus and Morrigan and the rest of the dog pack would say 'thanks for the snack'.

Tarquin begged me to cut his hair for about 3 months and then took matters into his own hands and cut the sides off. I had to save him form the mullet and cut it all off! He says he's growing it now but I think it'll only last til he goes back to school

Right, just made YUMMY fruit salad (blueberries, guavas, pineapple, apple, granadilla & seed mix) so I'm going to eat it with the boys and watch Madagascar 2 with them


----------



## HollyMonkey

:fool::wohoo: LO JUST STOOD UP ON HER OWN WITHOUT HOLDING ONTO ANYTHING FOR ABOUT 40 SECONDS!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpgShe didn't know I was watching and was chewing a slipper


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Also Trin that is such a cute photo of DS!
> 
> SOOOOO cheeky cute!
> 
> Thanks :flower: It's from when he was 3 and still had long hair. He's still a cheeky monkey and has a mug that says that to prove it :haha:
> 
> Been pulling weeds and planting cuttings...the chickens are going mad devouring all the weeds. Very effective cleaner-uppersClick to expand...
> 
> :awww: look at that treasure! I love long tousled hair on boys- DH and his ex short back and sides their boys but if we have a boy I'll be in charge of the hair dressing and he'll have hair like your cheeky chappy!:happydance:
> 
> Might let our chickens loose in the garden this spring...:-kClick to expand...
> 
> I think if I let the chickens out in our garden we would have no garden. Besides, Zeus and Morrigan and the rest of the dog pack would say 'thanks for the snack'.
> 
> Tarquin begged me to cut his hair for about 3 months and then took matters into his own hands and cut the sides off. I had to save him form the mullet and cut it all off! He says he's growing it now but I think it'll only last til he goes back to school
> 
> Right, just made YUMMY fruit salad (blueberries, guavas, pineapple, apple, granadilla & seed mix) so I'm going to eat it with the boys and watch Madagascar 2 with themClick to expand...

That sounds fab, ENJOY! It's all fruit and sunshine for you you lucky things! It's winter spinach and roast potatoes and electric light in the day for us Northern Europeans. 

Which reminds me;*NEWBIE!* so kind of you to have got us all tickets for the Bahamas:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :fool::wohoo: LO JUST STOOD UP ON HER OWN WITHOUT HOLDING ONTO ANYTHING FOR ABOUT 40 SECONDS!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpgShe didn't know I was watching and was chewing a slipper

CLEVER MUNKEY!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :fool::wohoo: LO JUST STOOD UP ON HER OWN WITHOUT HOLDING ONTO ANYTHING FOR ABOUT 40 SECONDS!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpgShe didn't know I was watching and was chewing a slipper

oh bless her heart she sounds so adorable! x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That sounds fab, ENJOY! It's all fruit and sunshine for you you lucky things! It's winter spinach and roast potatoes and electric light in the day for us Northern Europeans.
> 
> Which reminds me;*NEWBIE!* so kind of you to have got us all tickets for the Bahamas:hugs:

Yup...costume and silk boobtube dress for me and nothing for the boys (except oldest DS who is wearing some baggies at least)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *HOLLY* have you adjusted to the quiet again now? How's the rock and roll cleaning going? I need to do a massive tidy up this weekend. I'm going to take photos to show you OH's side of the bed vs mine ... mine is so messy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a real effort to keep my side tidy.:blush: My wardrobe's really messy inside though, and DH's is immaculate and even his pants are all neatly folded.
> 
> (What do you ladies across the pond call men's knickers? Since 'pants' are trousers to you?)Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right LO's gone down for a nap so I'm going to knit some more of my leg warmers. That is soooo something Trinitymom doesn't need to do!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Right LO's gone down for a nap so I'm going to knit some more of my leg warmers. That is soooo something Trinitymom doesn't need to do!!!

Even the thought makes me feel sticky!! It's about 38C today with 88% humidity because of all the rain


----------



## HollyMonkey

I seem to have granted myself a day off from doing anything constructive:blush:KIT! The first two pics make me laugh so much, I thought my bump was enormous at the time coz I couldn't do my top button up:dohh: And see my maternity jeans I got just before going on holiday, camping in Brittany in the rain! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







tint tum.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1









tiny belly.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 1









maternity jeans.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

About the stage of the first pic here people will start to give up their seats on public transport for you, if you're lucky and stick your tummy out and do the 'I'm pregnant' face, and at the stage of the last pic, take public transport at your peril- that shot was a couple of days before she was born!!!!
 



Attached Files:







flowery dress.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0









Big belly.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## want2bamum86

wow nice pics n in uk pants r pants trousers r trousers lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

While I'm into pics...my wedding ring...plain platinum band to match my engagement ring:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## want2bamum86

awwww wow thats wel nice hun


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I really am going now, now that I have a new ovulation ticker, a jollier one than that austere "I am likely not fertile" one :grr: This one has a merrily-a-skipping bunny :bunny:


----------



## firstbaby25

April... Have you POAS recently?? Just that would maybe reassure I think it's a hard time being preggo! By the looks of it... I'm dreading getting my :bfp: in about 2 weeks (pma pma pma)...


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> awwww wow thats wel nice hun

Thanks! I like your new food ticker:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> About the stage of the first pic here people will start to give up their seats on public transport for you, if you're lucky and stick your tummy out and do the 'I'm pregnant' face, and at the stage of the last pic, take public transport at your peril- that shot was a couple of days before she was born!!!!

Your belly pics are gorg! No stretch marks you lucky thing! By baby 3 I was criss-crossed with them


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> About the stage of the first pic here people will start to give up their seats on public transport for you, if you're lucky and stick your tummy out and do the 'I'm pregnant' face, and at the stage of the last pic, take public transport at your peril- that shot was a couple of days before she was born!!!!
> 
> Your belly pics are gorg! No stretch marks you lucky thing! By baby 3 I was criss-crossed with themClick to expand...

'tis only my first!:shrug: I'm sure by 3 everyone has stretch marks!! I did oil religiously every morning and evening


----------



## TrinityMom

This was the week before my youngest was born. My friend did mehndi on my belly for me
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## want2bamum86

holly i love myy new siggy hehe i have a raspberry now


----------



## TrinityMom

ok...tired of feeling like a lazy lump...taking the boys for a walk on the beach...see you later :coolio:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> This was the week before my youngest was born. My friend did mehndi on my belly for me

That is SOOOOOOOOOO cool!!!!!:thumbup: Bet it made the baby kick while it was being done?! What's it done with? How long does it last? Water resistant?

LO and I have just had a rather odd lunch of scrambled egg and brocolli and oranges, she seemed to enjoy it though:shrug: Must get to the supermarket this weekend...
I'm now going to put my wellies and waterproofs on and brave the elements to take LO and dog for a tramp in the forest, since I can't seem to settle to anything useful I may as well get some fresh air!

Liking the PMA Jaynie, less than a month 'til my BFP too now:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

April... Have you POAS recently?? Just that would maybe reassure I think it's a hard time being preggo! By the looks of it... I'm dreading getting my :bfp: in about 2 weeks (pma pma pma)... Job centre was pretty painless actully...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> ok...tired of feeling like a lazy lump...taking the boys for a walk on the beach...see you later :coolio:

:haha: me too, lazy lump walkies time!:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh hollllllly those pics are so lovely .... And trin ! 

So fed up ...... When's it going to be meeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sulk sulk sulk sulk


----------



## x-ginge-x

A snowy afternoon in the UK ladies :) how are we all, I have no PMA because no eggs means no :bfp: so no stressing this month for me!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge! :hi: I still think you should :sex: you know just in case... You may have had one annovulatory cycle maybe even stress induced what with all the test! I think that as well you went for your bloods on the wrong day for your cycle didn't you?

I don't get EWCM but today it's watery... I hope it progresses! I definitely used to get ewcm globs of it :shrug: I dunno :shrug: I believe pregnancy is still possible it was stringy last night when we did the deed :sex: so that's gotta be good? As long as my cervix performs for that?!! You think?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm gutted... Still no positive opk! Maybe I'll miss my surge and be pleasantly surprised with my :bfp: but I'm not sure... I've had positives in the other cycles I've been ttc... :shrug: :shrug: still sticking to the plan of Saturday and Sunday morning (given that I might o a day later than last cycle it was going to be just Saturday) and then I get to stuff more :spermy: in my uterus :dance: :happydance: maybe upping my chances?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *HOLLY* have you adjusted to the quiet again now? How's the rock and roll cleaning going? I need to do a massive tidy up this weekend. I'm going to take photos to show you OH's side of the bed vs mine ... mine is so messy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a real effort to keep my side tidy.:blush: My wardrobe's really messy inside though, and DH's is immaculate and even his pants are all neatly folded.
> 
> (What do you ladies across the pond call men's knickers? Since 'pants' are trousers to you?)
> 
> knickers? Depends on where u are from and what he wears. I call them underwear. If he wears boxers, some call it that. DH is more of the boxer brief trype of guy :winkwink:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> ... and then I get to stuff more :spermy: in my uterus :dance: :happydance: maybe upping my chances?

:rofl: Love that lingo Jaynie! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha thanks newbie I've had a random bout of nma over my cm and lack of positive opk added to the spotting I've been experiencing in my cycle I'm not feeling too great :nope: :nope:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm gutted... Still no positive opk! Maybe I'll miss my surge and be pleasantly surprised with my :bfp: but I'm not sure... I've had positives in the other cycles I've been ttc... :shrug: :shrug: still sticking to the plan of Saturday and Sunday morning (given that I might o a day later than last cycle it was going to be just Saturday) and then I get to stuff more :spermy: in my uterus :dance: :happydance: maybe upping my chances?

Hi Jaynie :flower:, our cycles are quite similar. I've been having a line on OPK for a week now, but not too strong to be positive. I stopped counting CD, I don't think I ovulate this month. I was taking Agnus castus with high dose of B complex for lp and this might be the result :dohh:. 
Have you been taking anything? Hope your ovulation is on it's way :winkwink:.


----------



## emandi

Newbie :hi: my lovely :flower: ... hmm :cloud9: Bahamas :thumbup:.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *HOLLY* have you adjusted to the quiet again now? How's the rock and roll cleaning going? I need to do a massive tidy up this weekend. I'm going to take photos to show you OH's side of the bed vs mine ... mine is so messy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a real effort to keep my side tidy.:blush: My wardrobe's really messy inside though, and DH's is immaculate and even his pants are all neatly folded.
> 
> (What do you ladies across the pond call men's knickers? Since 'pants' are trousers to you?)
> 
> Men's knickers... well, there are different sorts but generally people call them underpants or underwear. I occasionally (and only in front of my OH) call them his "man-panties" :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back from the beach :hi: windswept and happy :thumbup:

Frittata in the oven, DH making salad, mimosa in hand...life is good. My youngest says on the beach "I've got another tired *slumps shoulders* That's 4 tireds now!" :haha:

Holly it's done with henna and lasts around 2 weeks - depends on how well your skin takes the henna (Hindi women do it on their hands for weddings and festivals)

I nearly forgot! Day 10! I must poas!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *HOLLY* have you adjusted to the quiet again now? How's the rock and roll cleaning going? I need to do a massive tidy up this weekend. I'm going to take photos to show you OH's side of the bed vs mine ... mine is so messy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a real effort to keep my side tidy.:blush: My wardrobe's really messy inside though, and DH's is immaculate and even his pants are all neatly folded.
> 
> (What do you ladies across the pond call men's knickers? Since 'pants' are trousers to you?)
> 
> Men's knickers... well, there are different sorts but generally people call them underpants or underwear. I occasionally (and only in front of my OH) call them his "man-panties" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My boys (DH included) call them undies
> My mom calls them skants...which I hate...makes me think of my dad's undiesClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

Why you lonely Mollykins?? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back from the beach :hi: windswept and happy :thumbup:
> 
> Frittata in the oven, DH making salad, mimosa in hand...life is good. My youngest says on the beach "I've got another tired *slumps shoulders* That's 4 tireds now!" :haha:
> 
> Holly it's done with henna and lasts around 2 weeks - depends on how well your skin takes the henna (Hindi women do it on their hands for weddings and festivals)
> 
> I nearly forgot! Day 10! I must poas!

I love henna! (Your belly looked gorg by the way :winkwink:) I was actually just thinking about getting that done when I am heavy pregnant... if this one is where it's supposed to be that is. :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Hellooo Trinity :flower:, lovely avatar :thumbup:.
Molly :flower:, how long til your scan? So excited :happydance: ...


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Hellooo Trinity :flower:, lovely avatar :thumbup:.
> Molly :flower:, how long til your scan? So excited :happydance: ...

I have to leave in about an hour... it's only 0800 here but I have to go and start getting ready. The hospital called me yesterday to tell me that they wanted me there a bit earlier so... :shrug: I'd rather be early than late. You know?


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo Trinity :flower:, lovely avatar :thumbup:.
> Molly :flower:, how long til your scan? So excited :happydance: ...
> 
> I have to leave in about an hour... it's only 0800 here but I have to go and start getting ready. The hospital called me yesterday to tell me that they wanted me there a bit earlier so... :shrug: I'd rather be early than late. You know?Click to expand...

My lovely :flower:, I'll be thinking of you.:hugs:
Can't wait for your news.


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: To All of my Lovelies!!! :hi:

Hope everyone is ok?

*Molly*- When is your scan hun? Good luck! :thumbup: I have everything crossed for u! And congrats on the Appleseed! :winkwink:

*Crunchie*- Has the PMA returned yet? Or would u like another round of Moomin's PMA Dance?:thumbup::winkwink:

Ok so i have quite an exciting update.....

_7dpo Symptoms_

I've still got the sore :holly: and very sensitive nipples and still feeling drained but not as tired as before....

*BUT....*

I have checked my :holly: quite a few times today and they looked fine earlier but i checked them when i got in from work and *i've got very prominent blue veins on my  (looks a bit like a road map ) and blue veins have now appeared on my Areolas (spelling?)!!!*
I've never had the veins being so prominent before and i have *never had them on my Areolas before!*

So my question to every turtle (but especially the ones who have been/are preggers) is....

*Did u have the same experience and then go on to get your bfp?*

or *Have u ever had this and not been preggers?*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks my wonderful turtles! :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks emandi! I hope I do too :) maybe it's just late in which case someone is doing me a favour... I'll get to, like I say, get more :spermy: in and hopefully get my :bfp: I'm just not feeling great about ttc today... I hope I'm pleasantly surprised this month, truly I do! 

Molly good luck today I think you'll be fine!


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> well im real worried waking up this morning feel like something is wrong, my boobs arent veiny or hurting anymore no headaches for 2 days and sickness is subsiding :( i was awake for hours in the night for no reason, it just doesnt feel right and i dont know what to do :(
> hope youre all well and goodluck Molly for today all will be perfect xx

Me too i feel like this :wacko: why???


----------



## Sarachka

Sounding really good moomin!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molllyyyyy, :happydance: and :dust: for your scan, im pleading for this bubba to be in the right place its 4:30 pm here now and i'm pretty sure you will see this when you return :hugs: to you xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I seem to have granted myself a day off from doing anything constructive:blush:KIT! The first two pics make me laugh so much, I thought my bump was enormous at the time coz I couldn't do my top button up:dohh: And see my maternity jeans I got just before going on holiday, camping in Brittany in the rain! :happydance:

Bethany how many wks-mths are theses at?:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: To All of my Lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> *Molly*- When is your scan hun? Good luck! :thumbup: I have everything crossed for u! And congrats on the Appleseed! :winkwink:
> 
> *Crunchie*- Has the PMA returned yet? Or would u like another round of Moomin's PMA Dance?:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> Ok so i have quite an exciting update.....
> 
> _7dpo Symptoms_
> 
> I've still got the sore :holly: and very sensitive nipples and still feeling drained but not as tired as before....
> 
> *BUT....*
> 
> I have checked my :holly: quite a few times today and they looked fine earlier but i checked them when i got in from work and *i've got very prominent blue veins on my  (looks a bit like a road map ) and blue veins have now appeared on my Areolas (spelling?)!!!*
> I've never had the veins being so prominent before and i have *never had them on my Areolas before!*
> 
> So my question to every turtle (but especially the ones who have been/are preggers) is....
> 
> *Did u have the same experience and then go on to get your bfp?*
> 
> or *Have u ever had this and not been preggers?*
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks my wonderful turtles! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:sound gtreat mine currenntly look like this


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a gorgeous 3 hour tramp in the forest, and the rain stopped and we even had a hint of late afternoon sunshine:flower: 

*Good Luck Molly*, although I think you've already left...:thumbup:

Off to dinner/bath/bed LO, back soon to reply in detail to various posts.... :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

good luck Molls think i missed you


----------



## mummyApril

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: To All of my Lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> *Molly*- When is your scan hun? Good luck! :thumbup: I have everything crossed for u! And congrats on the Appleseed! :winkwink:
> 
> *Crunchie*- Has the PMA returned yet? Or would u like another round of Moomin's PMA Dance?:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> Ok so i have quite an exciting update.....
> 
> _7dpo Symptoms_
> 
> I've still got the sore :holly: and very sensitive nipples and still feeling drained but not as tired as before....
> 
> *BUT....*
> 
> I have checked my :holly: quite a few times today and they looked fine earlier but i checked them when i got in from work and *i've got very prominent blue veins on my  (looks a bit like a road map ) and blue veins have now appeared on my Areolas (spelling?)!!!*
> I've never had the veins being so prominent before and i have *never had them on my Areolas before!*
> 
> So my question to every turtle (but especially the ones who have been/are preggers) is....
> 
> *Did u have the same experience and then go on to get your bfp?*
> 
> or *Have u ever had this and not been preggers?*
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks my wonderful turtles! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

they sound like big preggy boobs to me :D


----------



## new mummy2010

Hellooooooooooooooo

got my laptop back...........

tumbleweed...................


----------



## new mummy2010

was want2bamum having a scan today too?


----------



## mummyApril

been feeling a bit sick today not a lot but its there so i guess thats good! thanks everyone that were there to put my mind at rest :)


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> was want2bamum having a scan today too?

i dont know but i saw she was on here earlier x


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I seem to have granted myself a day off from doing anything constructive:blush:KIT! The first two pics make me laugh so much, I thought my bump was enormous at the time coz I couldn't do my top button up:dohh: And see my maternity jeans I got just before going on holiday, camping in Brittany in the rain! :happydance:
> 
> Bethany how many wks-mths are theses at?:shrug:Click to expand...

Hmm, good question.:-k I think the first ones where I've just undone my top button are at about 8 weeks then the one in jeans must be 3 or 3.5 months since it was just before our summer hols and I was just about past 1st tri. Then about 4.5 months when I started being offered seats on the train!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: To All of my Lovelies!!! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> *Molly*- When is your scan hun? Good luck! :thumbup: I have everything crossed for u! And congrats on the Appleseed! :winkwink:
> 
> *Crunchie*- Has the PMA returned yet? Or would u like another round of Moomin's PMA Dance?:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> Ok so i have quite an exciting update.....
> 
> _7dpo Symptoms_
> 
> I've still got the sore :holly: and very sensitive nipples and still feeling drained but not as tired as before....
> 
> *BUT....*
> 
> I have checked my :holly: quite a few times today and they looked fine earlier but i checked them when i got in from work and *i've got very prominent blue veins on my  (looks a bit like a road map ) and blue veins have now appeared on my Areolas (spelling?)!!!*
> I've never had the veins being so prominent before and i have *never had them on my Areolas before!*
> 
> So my question to every turtle (but especially the ones who have been/are preggers) is....
> 
> *Did u have the same experience and then go on to get your bfp?*
> 
> or *Have u ever had this and not been preggers?*
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks my wonderful turtles! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> they sound like big preggy boobs to me :DClick to expand...

This is all good stuff *Moominboobs*:holly: since I've often read about women having these veins before their BFP.:thumbup: I personally never had the veins, but as you know I don't have the glamour model proportions that you other turtles seem to have, apart from when my milk came in but it just looked ridiculous on me:fool: But as I say I have often heard of this, so am certainly not going to dismiss it as an invalid symptom. My yellow card is used more for spotting related symptoms:yellowcard:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed..before 9pm! I was hoping to wait for Molly's news but I have a headache from hell and looking at the screen is hurting.
Catch up with you all tomorrow...and thinking good thoughts for you Molly


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's some uninteresting news for you, but what can I do, I'm only on CD5:shrug: I've decided to go running tonight instead of swimming, since I've arranged with DH for him to pick up LO after baby swimmers tomorrow morning while I stay on at the pool to swim but above all to have a sauna and a hammam:cloud9: I've dreamt of one for ages since of course couldn't indulge when pregnant and I went once when breastfeeding but the heat let down my milk and they were just all engorged and dripping milk:blush: So now, certainly not pregnant or breastfeeding I'm going to treat myself :happydance: 
See you all after my run:kiss: Hopefully Molly will have returned with news.....:winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I've stopped testing with the CBFM, don't see the point :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed..before 9pm! I was hoping to wait for Molly's news but I have a headache from hell and looking at the screen is hurting.
> Catch up with you all tomorrow...and thinking good thoughts for you Molly

Night Trin, screens are the worst for headaches!:hugs: Sleep tight:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I've stopped testing with the CBFM, don't see the point :/

Not sure that I'll be using mine this month either since I haven't replenished my stick supply and they're sooo expensive!!! And it got it all wrong last month anyway:shrug:
Have you got any more updates on your ovulation or not ovulation? Would Clomid work for you?


----------



## mummyApril

im off to lay down my sickness is creeping its way back in lol x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'll have news on the 11th and after telling OH here will be my first port of call :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

The suspense is killing me! Molly... Hurry! Holly I hope you have a delightful time tomorrow sounds wonderful :) I'm dying for a massage!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge... I still think there's a chance you are ovulating because of the times that they took blood...


----------



## Crunchie

molllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyy where are u


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ginge... I still think there's a chance you are ovulating because of the times that they took blood...

And you have really regular periods no?

That run of mine...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ginge... I still think there's a chance you are ovulating because of the times that they took blood...
> 
> And you have really regular periods no?
> 
> That run of mine...Click to expand...

you could run around in a circle whilst keeping up with bnb :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Newbie :hi: my lovely :flower: ... hmm :cloud9: Bahamas :thumbup:.

Hey buddy! I've missed you! :hugs: How have you been?? what is little Emily up to these days?


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> I'll have news on the 11th and after telling OH here will be my first port of call :hugs:

I am ignoring my CBFM at the mo........ scan tomorrow !! bit scary actually :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh crunchie... What is it for? Your scan? Could you imagine if they found your new years bubba in there? OMG!


----------



## Mollykins

Turtles?? Are you there?


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Turtles?? Are you there?

we are all hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly were here :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

updates!! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Ooh crunchie... What is it for? Your scan? Could you imagine if they found your new years bubba in there? OMG!

lol, they may find something else ??? like a crayon or something .....when you have a colonic they find random things like that !! 

I had a scan when I had a mc and they saw lots of cysts which could be why I have mad cycles ! so they needed my hormones to go back to normal so that could test ! 

all tests done and now finally the scan and then like ginge ......the next steps ! my mum is hoping the prescibe clomid and she deffo wants me have twins :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh Molly keeping us waitin tut tut :)


----------



## Crunchie

stop keeping us in suspenders :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:-=


----------



## Mollykins

Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> :-=

hi newbie :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:

yipppppeeeeeeeeee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:

yay thats brilliant what about how many babies ? lol x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:

that's great Moll!! :thumbup: thanks for the speedy update... the natives were getting restless :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :-=
> 
> hi newbie :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Crunchie! your new avatar is :coolio: how are u today?


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :-=
> 
> hi newbie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Crunchie! your new avatar is :coolio: how are u today?Click to expand...

hi petal ! 

all that talk of your fab holiday made me think about my hols so I thought it would cheer me up seeing it when I post ! wave surfing baby :boat:

how are u


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh molly!! That's great news :hug: :hugs: :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

crunchie wanna tell us why they'd find a crayon? ;)


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh molly!! That's great news :hug: :hugs: :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> crunchie wanna tell us why they'd find a crayon? ;)

that must be why I am not getting pregnant :haha:


hahahahaha you finished your peep show boxset ?


----------



## kit_cat

Evening All :wave: :howdy:

Here goes... :hi: Trinity, Moomin, Holly, mummyApril, Molly, Sarachka, Newbie, Ginge, Crunchie, emandi, newmummy, firstbaby & addie! Sorry if I missed anyone :blush:

Another busy day...glad to be home :happydance: Hope everyone had a good day:hugs:

IT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!! :wohoo:

x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:

:wohoo: That is FANTASTIC Molly......told you everything would be perfect!! :cloud9: :smug: :winkwink: Probably too early to tell if there's more than one eh?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening All :wave: :howdy:
> 
> Here goes... :hi: Trinity, Moomin, Holly, mummyApril, Molly, Sarachka, Newbie, Ginge, Crunchie, emandi, newmummy, firstbaby & addie! Sorry if I missed anyone :blush:
> 
> Another busy day...glad to be home :happydance: Hope everyone had a good day:hugs:
> 
> IT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> x

hey how r u? im sooo happy its the weekend lay in for me tomorrow, well to at least half 8! lolx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :-=
> 
> hi newbie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Crunchie! your new avatar is :coolio: how are u today?Click to expand...
> 
> hi petal !
> 
> all that talk of your fab holiday made me think about my hols so I thought it would cheer me up seeing it when I post ! wave surfing baby :boat:
> 
> how are uClick to expand...

I am doing well... starting to wobble a bit on this decision to take a break :dohh: O day is either today or tomorrow and I am dying at the thought of wasting an egg :sad1: not too sure what to do :shrug: I'm thinking I will just let nature take it's course and not force anything. if we dtd then good, if not i will learn to deal with it.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Evening All :wave: :howdy:
> 
> Here goes... :hi: Trinity, Moomin, Holly, mummyApril, Molly, Sarachka, Newbie, Ginge, Crunchie, emandi, newmummy, firstbaby & addie! Sorry if I missed anyone :blush:
> 
> Another busy day...glad to be home :happydance: Hope everyone had a good day:hugs:
> 
> IT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> x

Hello dearie! glad to have u back! do u have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening All :wave: :howdy:
> 
> Here goes... :hi: Trinity, Moomin, Holly, mummyApril, Molly, Sarachka, Newbie, Ginge, Crunchie, emandi, newmummy, firstbaby & addie! Sorry if I missed anyone :blush:
> 
> Another busy day...glad to be home :happydance: Hope everyone had a good day:hugs:
> 
> IT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> x
> 
> hey how r u? im sooo happy its the weekend lay in for me tomorrow, well to at least half 8! lolxClick to expand...

Hiya sweetie :flower: I'm good but knackered :wacko: I also consider 8.30 a lie in...bliss :cloud9: How are you chickadee?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening All :wave: :howdy:
> 
> Here goes... :hi: Trinity, Moomin, Holly, mummyApril, Molly, Sarachka, Newbie, Ginge, Crunchie, emandi, newmummy, firstbaby & addie! Sorry if I missed anyone :blush:
> 
> Another busy day...glad to be home :happydance: Hope everyone had a good day:hugs:
> 
> IT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> x
> 
> Hello dearie! glad to have u back! do u have any plans for the weekend?Click to expand...

Hello my lovely newbie :hugs:

Well, I envisage a weekend of relaxation :happydance: Some lovely long walks/bike rides followed by long, luxurious bubbly baths :cloud9: What about you? Anything faaaabuous planned.......oh and soooooo jealous of the holiday to The Bananas. That will be absolute heaven and you deserve it!! x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I seem to have granted myself a day off from doing anything constructive:blush:KIT! The first two pics make me laugh so much, I thought my bump was enormous at the time coz I couldn't do my top button up:dohh: And see my maternity jeans I got just before going on holiday, camping in Brittany in the rain! :happydance:

Awwww :awww: now these are the cutest bumps. You're lucky not to have suffered any of the bloat, you just look all perfectly pregnant :kiss: Alas if my current bloated state is anything to go by (especially at night) I will soon look like a burst couch :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ahahah perhaps all you need crunchie is to get that crayon out and perhaps have a chat with the OH about those habits! 

:hi: kit did you have a good 'trip'? 

Addie... Is that your real life name? Earlier we were messing with names and combining ours (apparently the coolest thing to do at the min) and our names are actually perfectly mixable we would have Addie or Jaydam! Ha! We expected something hilarious Erin would have been named Jashleigh, jash, etc...


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Trinity...I know you're off with your poor sore head, but before I forget to say..I love your avatar. Beautiful, cheeky little face :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ahahah perhaps all you need crunchie is to get that crayon out and perhaps have a chat with the OH about those habits!
> 
> :hi: kit did you have a good 'trip'?
> 
> Addie... Is that your real life name? Earlier we were messing with names and combining ours (apparently the coolest thing to do at the min) and our names are actually perfectly mixable we would have Addie or Jaydam! Ha! We expected something hilarious Erin would have been named Jashleigh, jash, etc...

Hey lovely :wave:

Well, I've been down to Taunton and back today. Quite a bit of driving when most of it is in the dark, which I hate :nope: 

I also wondered if addie was really addie :-k

How's you m'dear? :hugs:


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie :hi: my lovely :flower: ... hmm :cloud9: Bahamas :thumbup:.
> 
> Hey buddy! I've missed you! :hugs: How have you been?? what is little Emily up to these days?Click to expand...

Thanks Newbie :hugs:, you are so sweet :hugs:.
I've been ok-ish, my cycle is completely messed up (thanks to my experimenting with Agnus castus :blush:). Emily is fine, waiting for call from nursery for settling sessions. Should be next week. It will be only for 2 half days a week. So excited.
What about you, dear friend? Are you on a break and not trying at all or NTNP?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Well, I envisage a weekend of relaxation :happydance: Some lovely long walks/bike rides followed by long, luxurious bubbly baths :cloud9: What about you? Anything faaaabuous planned.......oh and soooooo jealous of the holiday to The Bananas. That will be absolute heaven and you deserve it!! x

Your weekend sounds lovely! If I am lucky, i will have one similar to that. A DF of mine postponed her birthday dinner that was scheduled for tomorrow so I have nothing planned to do at the moment. This will be the 1st time in about a month that I will have the opportunity to enjoy a weekend that isn't super busy! :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Ahahah perhaps all you need crunchie is to get that crayon out and perhaps have a chat with the OH about those habits!
> 
> :hi: kit did you have a good 'trip'?
> 
> Addie... Is that your real life name? Earlier we were messing with names and combining ours (apparently the coolest thing to do at the min) and our names are actually perfectly mixable we would have Addie or Jaydam! Ha! We expected something hilarious Erin would have been named Jashleigh, jash, etc...

Lolz jaynie. We would have:
Sarlie
Or
Charlah 

Haaa!


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie :hi: my lovely :flower: ... hmm :cloud9: Bahamas :thumbup:.
> 
> Hey buddy! I've missed you! :hugs: How have you been?? what is little Emily up to these days?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Newbie :hugs:, you are so sweet :hugs:.
> I've been ok-ish, my cycle is completely messed up (thanks to my experimenting with Agnus castus :blush:). Emily is fine, waiting for call from nursery for settling sessions. Should be next week. It will be only for 2 half days a week. So excited.
> What about you, dear friend? Are you on a break and not trying at all or NTNP?Click to expand...

Well this is my 1st 'on a break' cycle and it's harder than I thought. Originally I planned to avoid :sex: intentionally around my fertile window, but now that I am in that window, I am wavering on that decision. Entertained the idea of NTNP this round, but I know I won't be able to handle a :bfn: this round so I am a little torn over what to do :wacko:

Glad to hear the LO is well! Forgive me for being slow, but what are settling sessions?

I decided to stop taking all prenatal and Vit B-6 once I got my bfn on christmas. They are all well but my cycle was perfectly normal before i started experimenting with such :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ahahah perhaps all you need crunchie is to get that crayon out and perhaps have a chat with the OH about those habits!
> 
> :hi: kit did you have a good 'trip'?
> 
> Addie... Is that your real life name? Earlier we were messing with names and combining ours (apparently the coolest thing to do at the min) and our names are actually perfectly mixable we would have Addie or Jaydam! Ha! We expected something hilarious Erin would have been named Jashleigh, jash, etc...
> 
> Lolz jaynie. We would have:
> Sarlie
> Or
> Charlah
> 
> Haaa!Click to expand...

I know a Charla :haha: she pronounces it SHAR-la


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif IN UTERO!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif IN UTERO! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifHOORAY!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies, I just got the call back from my doctor's nurse. She confirmed what the sonographer told me (sonographer wasn't allowed but I was quite charming :winkwink:). She said that they did not see a heartbeat just yet but that was normal, I am only just 5 weeks you know. She said they did manage to see the yolk sac though and she said that was very promising. My next appointment is 21 January and they are going to do a repeat ultrasound in the office so we can verify bebe is doing well and growing on time... as well as see the HEARTBEAT. Oh how I am going to live for the 21st! 

Haven't caught up yet but I have to make lunch (starving!) and make a few phones calls. :blush: You ladies are fab and guess?? You were the first I told! :blush: :haha: I sent my first post to you while I was still in the office! :haha: I'm a wreck.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies, I just got the call back from my doctor's nurse. She confirmed what the sonographer told me (sonographer wasn't allowed but I was quite charming :winkwink:). She said that they did not see a heartbeat just yet but that was normal, I am only just 5 weeks you know. She said they did manage to see the yolk sac though and she said that was very promising. My next appointment is 21 January and they are going to do a repeat ultrasound in the office so we can verify bebe is doing well and growing on time... as well as see the HEARTBEAT. Oh how I am going to live for the 21st!
> 
> Haven't caught up yet but I have to make lunch (starving!) and make a few phones calls. :blush: You ladies are fab and guess?? You were the first I told! :blush: :haha: I sent my first post to you while I was still in the office! :haha: I'm a wreck.

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ginge... I still think there's a chance you are ovulating because of the times that they took blood...
> 
> And you have really regular periods no?
> 
> That run of mine...Click to expand...
> 
> you could run around in a circle whilst keeping up with bnb :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:
Like when I'm cycling in circles around my garage Molly:winkwink:
I wonder if there's a public wifi connection in the middle of my local athletics track?

Is that your frankencanoe Crunchie? Want! want! want! :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## Sarachka

CONGRATS Molly. Such awesome news.


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie I forgot before we have watched peep show the oh watched some without me... So I have a few to watch but I have seen them once!

Kit I'm all negative today... Hoping tomorrow brings a better day! I'm reflecting on my cm, no positive opk & mid cycle bleeding! Still hoping maybe if it's a weird cycle I'll have a story to tell at the end of it! 

Molly :cloud9: such a great turtle!

Sarachka I think your names kinda work too :) :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ginge... I still think there's a chance you are ovulating because of the times that they took blood...
> 
> And you have really regular periods no?
> 
> That run of mine...Click to expand...
> 
> you could run around in a circle whilst keeping up with bnb :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Like when I'm cycling in circles around my garage Molly:winkwink:
> I wonder if there's a public wifi connection in the middle of my local athletics track?
> 
> Is that your frankencanoe Crunchie? Want! want! want! :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...

sadly it was a sufer dude mans canoe in Hawaii...... but I did get told off all the time..............mind the turtles mind the turtles mind the turtles !!! 

How funny now I am on a thread with crazy turtles :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I just got the call back from my doctor's nurse. She confirmed what the sonographer told me (sonographer wasn't allowed but I was quite charming :winkwink:). She said that they did not see a heartbeat just yet but that was normal, I am only just 5 weeks you know. She said they did manage to see the yolk sac though and she said that was very promising. My next appointment is 21 January and they are going to do a repeat ultrasound in the office so we can verify bebe is doing well and growing on time... as well as see the HEARTBEAT. Oh how I am going to live for the 21st!
> 
> Haven't caught up yet but I have to make lunch (starving!) and make a few phones calls. :blush: You ladies are fab and guess?? You were the first I told! :blush: :haha: I sent my first post to you while I was still in the office! :haha: I'm a wreck.
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Holly m'lovely :)

Quick question....you talked about "nubs" before right? And you guessed LO's sex based on the nub? Please tell me.....WHAT THE HELL IS A NUB?? :shock: :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie I forgot before we have watched peep show the oh watched some without me... So I have a few to watch but I have seen them once!
> 
> Kit I'm all negative today... Hoping tomorrow brings a better day! I'm reflecting on my cm, no positive opk & mid cycle bleeding! Still hoping maybe if it's a weird cycle I'll have a story to tell at the end of it!
> 
> Molly :cloud9: such a great turtle!
> 
> Sarachka I think your names kinda work too :) :thumbup:

hey jaynie.....do you get mid cycle bleeding every cycle ?

I only had it last month, but they lady that does my reflexolgy says that a refelxolgy treatments and help's with spotting !


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Hello Holly m'lovely :)
> 
> Quick question....you talked about "nubs" before right? And you guessed LO's sex based on the nub? Please tell me.....WHAT THE HELL IS A NUB?? :shock: :shrug:

your right !!! what is a nub !!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well, I envisage a weekend of relaxation :happydance: Some lovely long walks/bike rides followed by long, luxurious bubbly baths :cloud9: What about you? Anything faaaabuous planned.......oh and soooooo jealous of the holiday to The Bananas. That will be absolute heaven and you deserve it!! x
> 
> Your weekend sounds lovely! If I am lucky, i will have one similar to that. A DF of mine postponed her birthday dinner that was scheduled for tomorrow so I have nothing planned to do at the moment. This will be the 1st time in about a month that I will have the opportunity to enjoy a weekend that isn't super busy! :dance:Click to expand...

That's my ideal kind of weekend. I'm a bit growlmad with DH since he's invited people tomorrow evening, and I was really looking forward to a quiet weekend with no guests :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie I forgot before we have watched peep show the oh watched some without me... So I have a few to watch but I have seen them once!
> 
> Kit I'm all negative today... Hoping tomorrow brings a better day! I'm reflecting on my cm, no positive opk & mid cycle bleeding! Still hoping maybe if it's a weird cycle I'll have a story to tell at the end of it!
> 
> Molly :cloud9: such a great turtle!
> 
> Sarachka I think your names kinda work too :) :thumbup:

Ahh Jaynie...too much reflection is not always a good thing :nope: Try to remember that it's really early days for you and have faith in your new toy:thumbup: it worked perfectly for me, so have some PMA that it will for you too. I know there are *ahem* mixed reviews of the CBFM, but I wuv it for giving me my lemon :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Holly m'lovely :)
> 
> Quick question....you talked about "nubs" before right? And you guessed LO's sex based on the nub? Please tell me.....WHAT THE HELL IS A NUB?? :shock: :shrug:
> 
> your right !!! what is a nub !!!!!!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh no don't get me going on nubs! :fool:

Do you have a protractor? You'll need one! I think the best thing is I post you the link to the site I nub obssessed on....bear with me while I find it....

Oooh I could easily get back into nubbing:happydance:-you must post your nub pics when you get to your 12 week scans ladies!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Your baby has a nub on the first scan and the angle at which it rests indicates sex apparently if it's straight to the rump - girl, if it's at an upraised angle to the rump it's boy! I think!

Crunchster, I only got mid cycle bleeding when I decided to ttc, go figure :shrug: how much do you pay for reflexology? Is that feet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie I forgot before we have watched peep show the oh watched some without me... So I have a few to watch but I have seen them once!
> 
> Kit I'm all negative today... Hoping tomorrow brings a better day! I'm reflecting on my cm, no positive opk & mid cycle bleeding! Still hoping maybe if it's a weird cycle I'll have a story to tell at the end of it!
> 
> Molly :cloud9: such a great turtle!
> 
> Sarachka I think your names kinda work too :) :thumbup:
> 
> Ahh Jaynie...too much reflection is not always a good thing :nope: Try to remember that it's really early days for you and have faith in your new toy:thumbup: it worked perfectly for me, so have some PMA that it will for you too. I know there are *ahem* mixed reviews of the CBFM, but I wuv it for giving me my lemon :cloud9:Click to expand...

I concur:thumbup: Especially reflection on cm Jayniebabe!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Your baby has a nub on the first scan and the angle at which it rests indicates sex apparently if it's straight to the rump - girl, if it's at an upraised angle to the rump it's boy! I think!
> 
> Crunchster, I only got mid cycle bleeding when I decided to ttc, go figure :shrug: how much do you pay for reflexology? Is that feet?

:haha:and mine was between the two, so I was like boy? girl? boy? girl? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Your baby has a nub on the first scan and the angle at which it rests indicates sex apparently if it's straight to the rump - girl, if it's at an upraised angle to the rump it's boy! I think!
> 
> Crunchster, I only got mid cycle bleeding when I decided to ttc, go figure :shrug: how much do you pay for reflexology? Is that feet?

that is so strange :shrug: could you try a simple folic acid rather than those spangly type of vitimins ???

yep on the feet, its "meant" to rebalance the old hormones..... I only had a few sessions to cheer me up ! I think the price varies .....

you know LOADS on nubs ! gold star :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Your baby has a nub on the first scan and the angle at which it rests indicates sex apparently if it's straight to the rump - girl, if it's at an upraised angle to the rump it's boy! I think!
> 
> Crunchster, I only got mid cycle bleeding when I decided to ttc, go figure :shrug: how much do you pay for reflexology? Is that feet?

Ooooo, so it's where the genitals will be except it's interpretation of a "bump"? If anyone in the "nub" know passes by my profile page...tell me if they see anything please?? :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

MOLLY!!!!!! yayyyyyyyyyyy congrats


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's the site I spent hours on....
You need a good side shot of your :baby:
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx


----------



## Sarachka

I think the nub eventually turns into the urethra, right? I'm heading over to your profile now kit!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I think the nub eventually turns into the urethra, right? I'm heading over to your profile now kit!!

Wow, you ladies are a mine of information!! See anything??? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well, I envisage a weekend of relaxation :happydance: Some lovely long walks/bike rides followed by long, luxurious bubbly baths :cloud9: What about you? Anything faaaabuous planned.......oh and soooooo jealous of the holiday to The Bananas. That will be absolute heaven and you deserve it!! x
> 
> Your weekend sounds lovely! If I am lucky, i will have one similar to that. A DF of mine postponed her birthday dinner that was scheduled for tomorrow so I have nothing planned to do at the moment. This will be the 1st time in about a month that I will have the opportunity to enjoy a weekend that isn't super busy! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's my ideal kind of weekend. I'm a bit growlmad with DH since he's invited people tomorrow evening, and I was really looking forward to a quiet weekend with no guests :growlmad:Click to expand...

Newbie...enjoy every minute of your relaxation!! :thumbup:

Holly..I'm not surprised you're a smidge on the irked side with OH....it's been pretty full on and I bet you were longing to just please yourself this weekend. Ah well, there's always next weekend :flower:


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie :hi: my lovely :flower: ... hmm :cloud9: Bahamas :thumbup:.
> 
> Hey buddy! I've missed you! :hugs: How have you been?? what is little Emily up to these days?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Newbie :hugs:, you are so sweet :hugs:.
> I've been ok-ish, my cycle is completely messed up (thanks to my experimenting with Agnus castus :blush:). Emily is fine, waiting for call from nursery for settling sessions. Should be next week. It will be only for 2 half days a week. So excited.
> What about you, dear friend? Are you on a break and not trying at all or NTNP?Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is my 1st 'on a break' cycle and it's harder than I thought. Originally I planned to avoid :sex: intentionally around my fertile window, but now that I am in that window, I am wavering on that decision. Entertained the idea of NTNP this round, but I know I won't be able to handle a :bfn: this round so I am a little torn over what to do :wacko:
> 
> Glad to hear the LO is well! Forgive me for being slow, but what are settling sessions?
> 
> I decided to stop taking all prenatal and Vit B-6 once I got my bfn on christmas. They are all well but my cycle was perfectly normal before i started experimenting with such :dohh:Click to expand...

Newbie :flower:, I know how you feel, I found all ttc business very addictive and when I see positive OPK I can't resist :blush:. No egg wasting :haha:.
I think I will stop taking everything as well exept pre-seed. Just wondering if I manage :-k ...
You are not being slow, I should have explained better. Emily doesn't go to nursery yet, but should be starting soon and will need settling sessions - I will be there with her at first until she gets use to new environment.


----------



## HollyMonkey

A confirmed girl nub! It's possibly a little flatter than yours but still sticks up a bit. This is where the protractor comes in, less than 30° angle I believe for a girl, if my memory serves me well?!!!
 



Attached Files:







scanone.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









scantwo.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

Kit do you have any other side shot scan pics?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> A confirmed girl nub! It's possibly a little flatter than yours but still sticks up a bit. This is where the protractor comes in, less than 30° angle I believe for a girl, if my memory serves me well?!!!

ohhhhhhhhhh look its little hollymonkey ! :baby:

want want want:brat::brat:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> A confirmed girl nub! It's possibly a little flatter than yours but still sticks up a bit. This is where the protractor comes in, less than 30° angle I believe for a girl, if my memory serves me well?!!!

Wow, FAB scans!! Ok....this is getting embarrassing :blush:...I'm still not sure EXACTLY what bit I should be looking at?? Holly...can you do something magical and technical with your beautiful scans and somehow indicate what I should look at?? :blush: *is officially dense*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit do you have any other side shot scan pics?

Alas no, just the one on my profile.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> A confirmed girl nub! It's possibly a little flatter than yours but still sticks up a bit. This is where the protractor comes in, less than 30° angle I believe for a girl, if my memory serves me well?!!!
> 
> Wow, FAB scans!! Ok....this is getting embarrassing :blush:...I'm still not sure EXACTLY what bit I should be looking at?? Holly...can you do something magical and technical with your beautiful scans and somehow indicate what I should look at?? :blush: *is officially dense*Click to expand...

meeeeeee tooooo ! I was just going to pretend I understood :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here Kit and anyone else, have a look at this, in a nut shell with pics!https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> A confirmed girl nub! It's possibly a little flatter than yours but still sticks up a bit. This is where the protractor comes in, less than 30° angle I believe for a girl, if my memory serves me well?!!!
> 
> Wow, FAB scans!! Ok....this is getting embarrassing :blush:...I'm still not sure EXACTLY what bit I should be looking at?? Holly...can you do something magical and technical with your beautiful scans and somehow indicate what I should look at?? :blush: *is officially dense*Click to expand...
> 
> meeeeeee tooooo ! I was just going to pretend I understood :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Here Kit and anyone else, have a look at this, in a nut shell with pics!https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/

Thanks Holly....but :nope: link won't work?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this one's great....https://baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:




Mollykins said:


> Well ladies, I just got the call back from my doctor's nurse. She confirmed what the sonographer told me (sonographer wasn't allowed but I was quite charming :winkwink:). She said that they did not see a heartbeat just yet but that was normal, I am only just 5 weeks you know. She said they did manage to see the yolk sac though and she said that was very promising. My next appointment is 21 January and they are going to do a repeat ultrasound in the office so we can verify bebe is doing well and growing on time... as well as see the HEARTBEAT. Oh how I am going to live for the 21st!
> 
> Haven't caught up yet but I have to make lunch (starving!) and make a few phones calls. :blush: You ladies are fab and guess?? You were the first I told! :blush: :haha: I sent my first post to you while I was still in the office! :haha: I'm a wreck.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations bubs in right place!!!

Bethany you know way toooo much info least you can teach us mere new turtlings a few things :wacko::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://https://www.google.com/url?sa=D&q=https://parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/&usg=AFQjCNE3COEZfmgFAaHsPXvrZ1JSh1F52Q


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And this one's great....https://baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html

:nope: nor this one....maybe I'm not supposed to guess....maybe little lemon has a........FRANKENNUB!!! :shock::wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I just got the call back from my doctor's nurse. She confirmed what the sonographer told me (sonographer wasn't allowed but I was quite charming :winkwink:). She said that they did not see a heartbeat just yet but that was normal, I am only just 5 weeks you know. She said they did manage to see the yolk sac though and she said that was very promising. My next appointment is 21 January and they are going to do a repeat ultrasound in the office so we can verify bebe is doing well and growing on time... as well as see the HEARTBEAT. Oh how I am going to live for the 21st!
> 
> Haven't caught up yet but I have to make lunch (starving!) and make a few phones calls. :blush: You ladies are fab and guess?? You were the first I told! :blush: :haha: I sent my first post to you while I was still in the office! :haha: I'm a wreck.Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations bubs in right place!!!
> 
> Bethany you know way toooo much info least you can teach us mere new turtlings a few things :wacko::thumbup:Click to expand...

Wish I knew how to make my links work!!:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

I took epo and the pregnacare vits next cycle I might quit the epo and start taking just a cheaper folic acid instead of the pregnacare! I might also try preseed or conceive
plus for my cm though I am told not to reflect too much on cm :thumbup: just answer me this: if I'm ok when I dtd and it's ew then, is this ok? 

Kit you would probably be better Reading the site holly gave you cause ya know there will be more info. I might look in to some reflexology then, sounds nice at any rate :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Search nub theory on google kit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And this one's great....https://baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html
> 
> :nope: nor this one....maybe I'm not supposed to guess....maybe little lemon has a........FRANKENNUB!!! :shock::wacko:Click to expand...

I think it won't work coz it's a link from a link. I'll give you the link with all the links....if you know what I mean:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh turtles... I feel awful... I caught up and now I'm off for a nap. I'm neglecting you! :( I'm (as you uk girls say) shattered though and need some sleep. Catch up soon lovelies. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's plenty here for starters...https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/22626.aspx


----------



## firstbaby25

Don't sweat it molly - Appleseed needs it too! :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well girls... I'm on my phone, driving home but wanted to let you know that the sonographer found the gestational sac in utero. :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I just got the call back from my doctor's nurse. She confirmed what the sonographer told me (sonographer wasn't allowed but I was quite charming :winkwink:). She said that they did not see a heartbeat just yet but that was normal, I am only just 5 weeks you know. She said they did manage to see the yolk sac though and she said that was very promising. My next appointment is 21 January and they are going to do a repeat ultrasound in the office so we can verify bebe is doing well and growing on time... as well as see the HEARTBEAT. Oh how I am going to live for the 21st!
> 
> Haven't caught up yet but I have to make lunch (starving!) and make a few phones calls. :blush: You ladies are fab and guess?? You were the first I told! :blush: :haha: I sent my first post to you while I was still in the office! :haha: I'm a wreck.Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations bubs in right place!!!
> 
> Bethany you know way toooo much info least you can teach us mere new turtlings a few things :wacko::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I knew how to make my links work!!:dohh:Click to expand...

The very first one worked!! When I have a little time to go through all the comments, I shall study :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Search nub theory on google kit!

Kit's very elderly Jaynie, she may have difficulty doing modern things like surfing the internet.


----------



## new mummy2010

baby2see should work if you google as i looked there for scan pics for 7 wks so i knew what i would see


----------



## new mummy2010

you can do the'nub' on my 12 wk scan in 3 wks Bethany pretty please?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Search nub theory on google kit!

Yeah I will...it's just I know Holly was into this and thought I'd shortcut some reading at the expense of my learned friend :blush: I'm a lazy, cheeky mare eh? :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Search nub theory on google kit!
> 
> Kit's very elderly Jaynie, she may have difficulty doing modern things like surfing the internet.Click to expand...

Speak up!! What's that y'say young whippersnappers?? T'internet? Never heard of it! :jo:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Search nub theory on google kit!
> 
> Kit's very elderly Jaynie, she may have difficulty doing modern things like surfing the internet.Click to expand...

newbie does very good computer instructions with big red circles and things......
someone of Kits age should understand :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> you can do the'nub' on my 12 wk scan in 3 wks Bethany pretty please?

Oooo, can I too?? I may even know what a nub is by then!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit do you have any other side shot scan pics?
> 
> Alas no, just the one on my profile.Click to expand...

:haha: I got 4!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Search nub theory on google kit!
> 
> Kit's very elderly Jaynie, she may have difficulty doing modern things like surfing the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> Speak up!! What's that y'say young whippersnappers?? T'internet? Never heard of it! :jo:Click to expand...

that smiley is my FAV after the hovering one holly uses !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

im sleepy catch in morruw loves turtles


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Oh turtles... I feel awful... I caught up and now I'm off for a nap. I'm neglecting you! :( I'm (as you uk girls say) shattered though and need some sleep. Catch up soon lovelies. :hugs:

speak soon molly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

of course kit i need to know and was rubbbish with protractors at school never mind now


----------



## kit_cat

Enjoy your well deserved nap Molly and little apple seed :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

nighty nights zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Emandi!At last! I've been meaning to say that for hours but I can't get a word in edgeways when I'm online:wacko:

Hello Emily:wave:, good luck with nursery prep:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit do you have any other side shot scan pics?
> 
> Alas no, just the one on my profile.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I got 4!!!Click to expand...

Show off! :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> you can do the'nub' on my 12 wk scan in 3 wks Bethany pretty please?

Of course! So long as you have clear side shots I can give you my humble opinion. They're rarely text book examples but it's fun speculating!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is a pic of the computer screen with one of my scan pics, and a photo of LO next to it. It was really weird to notice that the baby in my tum looked like the one that came out:dohh::dohh::dohh: Just the real baby had a button nose and not the big squashy scan effect frankennose!!
 



Attached Files:







174.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit this is a pic of the computer screen with one of my scan pics, and a photo of LO next to it. It was really weird to notice that the baby in my tum looked like the one that came out:dohh::dohh::dohh: Just the real baby had a button nose and not the big squashy scan effect frankennose!!

What...so that pic on the left is a random baby?? How very bizarre! :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit this is a pic of the computer screen with one of my scan pics, and a photo of LO next to it. It was really weird to notice that the baby in my tum looked like the one that came out:dohh::dohh::dohh: Just the real baby had a button nose and not the big squashy scan effect frankennose!!
> 
> What...so that pic on the left is a random baby?? How very bizarre! :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh no, sorry..I get it now, it IS LO! awwww :awww: Love her frankennose :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit this is a pic of the computer screen with one of my scan pics, and a photo of LO next to it. It was really weird to notice that the baby in my tum looked like the one that came out:dohh::dohh::dohh: Just the real baby had a button nose and not the big squashy scan effect frankennose!!
> 
> What...so that pic on the left is a random baby?? How very bizarre! :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Search nub theory on google kit!
> 
> Kit's very elderly Jaynie, she may have difficulty doing modern things like surfing the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> Speak up!! What's that y'say young whippersnappers?? T'internet? Never heard of it! :jo:Click to expand...
> 
> that smiley is my FAV after the hovering one holly uses !!!!Click to expand...

Just for you Crunchiehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Search nub theory on google kit!
> 
> Kit's very elderly Jaynie, she may have difficulty doing modern things like surfing the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> Speak up!! What's that y'say young whippersnappers?? T'internet? Never heard of it! :jo:Click to expand...
> 
> that smiley is my FAV after the hovering one holly uses !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just for you Crunchiehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gifClick to expand...

I wuv him very much


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit this is a pic of the computer screen with one of my scan pics, and a photo of LO next to it. It was really weird to notice that the baby in my tum looked like the one that came out:dohh::dohh::dohh: Just the real baby had a button nose and not the big squashy scan effect frankennose!!
> 
> What...so that pic on the left is a random baby?? How very bizarre! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, sorry..I get it now, it IS LO! awwww :awww: Love her frankennose :haha:Click to expand...

:jo: Don't worry Kit, it happens with age :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit this is a pic of the computer screen with one of my scan pics, and a photo of LO next to it. It was really weird to notice that the baby in my tum looked like the one that came out:dohh::dohh::dohh: Just the real baby had a button nose and not the big squashy scan effect frankennose!!
> 
> What...so that pic on the left is a random baby?? How very bizarre! :wacko:Click to expand...

:saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh kit you made me laugh so much there! 'tis indeed my own frankenosed baby and not one borrowed from another mother:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh kit you made me laugh so much there! 'tis indeed my own frankenosed baby and not one borrowed from another mother:haha:

I aim to please with my pregnancy brain :wacko::blush:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Emandi!At last! I've been meaning to say that for hours but I can't get a word in edgeways when I'm online:wacko:
> 
> Hello Emily:wave:, good luck with nursery prep:flower:

Hellooo :hi: Holly and Hollymonkeytoddler :flower:.
Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's gone 11 here which is very late for me so I'm off to bub-byes now. Rest well Molly, I'm so happy everything is in the right place, although I didn't doubt it with such rising levels:hugs: At least you can rest easy now!
Goodnight lovely turtles:kiss: Sleep well all:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly...have a first class sleepytime :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I shot past my 1,900th post which I was intending to dedicate, and have no idea who got it, so someone has a mystery BFP coming their way...


----------



## emandi

Good night Holly, sleep well. :hugs:

Helloooo Crunchie :flower:, nice avatar :thumbup:.
Helloooo Kit cat :hi:.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: yes i have fairly regular cycles within 28-35 days normally so :shrug: we shall see


----------



## Crunchie

thanks emandi !!!! 
im off to bed ....night lovely ones xxx


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Good night Holly, sleep well. :hugs:
> 
> Helloooo Crunchie :flower:, nice avatar :thumbup:.
> Helloooo Kit cat :hi:.

Helloooooo emandi m'love :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Crunchie :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Good night Crunchie, sweet dreams.
I'm going as well ...:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Sleep well emandi :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night everyone! I'll be there shortly... :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

..and it's good night from me too pretty turtletons :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Pooh! Everyone is off to bed just when I can chat! Oh well...


----------



## kit_cat

Oh sorry newbie...I think Molly will be back on at some point...surely she won't nap ALL day? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1628/1628827vsll3tc0p5.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Oh sorry newbie...I think Molly will be back on at some point...surely she won't nap ALL day? :haha:

She does normally come back to chat for a bit, hopefully the excitement of the scan and the good news hasn't worn her out completely :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

im still here


----------



## newbie_ttc

want2bamum86 said:


> im still here

hi there night crawler! How are u and raspberry?


----------



## want2bamum86

we r ok went and got some new clothes 2day hehe


----------



## newbie_ttc

for u or baby?


----------



## want2bamum86

for me hehe


----------



## newbie_ttc

nothing like a little retail therapy! :thumbup: what's the occasion?


----------



## want2bamum86

nuffin just thought i wud well my tops r maternity tops


----------



## newbie_ttc

very nice! did u have a scan today? some of the other turtles were wondering about u and me and my poor memory couldn't remember when u said your 1st scan was


----------



## want2bamum86

was suppose to b 2day but its been rebooked as there were so many ladys there so got it next fri now


----------



## newbie_ttc

u are a good woman! I would have been most unhappy! :growlmad: Nothing u can do about it I guess. Next friday will be here before u know it. At 9 wks u should be able to hear a heartbeat, no?


----------



## want2bamum86

i dunno lol i never had scan this early i dunno y they cant wait till im 12 weeks


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry newbie...I think Molly will be back on at some point...surely she won't nap ALL day? :haha:
> 
> She does normally come back to chat for a bit, hopefully the excitement of the scan and the good news hasn't worn her out completely :haha:Click to expand...

I'm here!! Hey sweetie! How's it going for you tonight. I can't tell you how happy I am that there is only one little bean in there. :thumbup: We told the girls today. They were very excited and surprisingly enough, they both said they wanted a brother. I told them that's up to Daddy's and my oldest (bless her) said, "But Mommy... you are making the baby..." :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry newbie...I think Molly will be back on at some point...surely she won't nap ALL day? :haha:
> 
> She does normally come back to chat for a bit, hopefully the excitement of the scan and the good news hasn't worn her out completely :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here!! Hey sweetie! How's it going for you tonight. I can't tell you how happy I am that there is only one little bean in there. :thumbup: We told the girls today. They were very excited and surprisingly enough, they both said they wanted a brother. I told them that's up to Daddy's and my oldest (bless her) said, "But Mommy... you are making the baby..." :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: smart girl! So it is confirmed, just one apple seed?


----------



## Mollykins

Yep. Only one! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:MOLLY! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​
Got fundraisers and volunteers and dh's dentist app and all sorts to organise but I had to come on bnb and search for your wonderful news!!! DH just said 'what are you doing? we're going to be late' and I started telling him about your last bebes and why i just had to know that this one was ok and started crying and he says 'don't make me want to cry so early n the morning! and I don't even know this woman!' :haha:

Ok...off to do what I have to do


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:MOLLY! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​
> Got fundraisers and volunteers and dh's dentist app and all sorts to organise but I had to come on bnb and search for your wonderful news!!! DH just said 'what are you doing? we're going to be late' and I started telling him about your last bebes and why i just had to know that this one was ok and started crying and he says 'don't make me want to cry so early n the morning! and I don't even know this woman!' :haha:
> 
> Ok...off to do what I have to do

That's so sweet:hugs: My DH still seems to think I'm chatting to a bunch of male Italian triathletes with green eyes and sun tans, or something like, since he's always checking in and jealous..."there are no men I hope, they're dangerous sites like that..." etc etc :rofl::rofl: He can't read English very well and this smiley :sex: could be misinterpreted I guess! Little does he know I'm continually contriving to have :sex: WITH HIM! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway, this really is a quick goodmorning:flower: before LO and I go to Baby swimmers and I stay on at the pool for Mummy sauna :cloud9:

Have a great day my gorgeous fit tanned Italian male triathlete team :laugh2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://triathlons.thefuntimesguide.com/images/blogs/triathlete-entering-water-public-domain.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turtles ! 

temp dip today so may just wait till AF is due to test.... I cant take the whiteness lookimg back at me ! :wacko:

busy day ahead so all have good ones 

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies - same from me! Just a quick hello, I have an opportunity, while the OH is still asleep to shower and look ok and pounce on the OH as soon as he wakes up! :sex: :sex: I'm still trying despite my scant cm! 

Trinity that's a lovely DH you've basgged there! I like him ...

Bethany have a lovely time - you deserve it! 

Crunchie booo for your temp drop... Is today your scan? If so, good luck...


----------



## firstbaby25

Just had a look crunch... Could be ID? I hope so for you!


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Morning every one of my lovelies! :hi:

Just a quick update from me...

8dpo symptoms....

Still got sore boobs and sensitive nipples... Boobs feel a lot fuller/heavier... 

Woke up in the night with a raging sore throat! Still sore this morning but not as bad... And this morning I had a small amount of BRIGHT YELLOW CM!!! Anyone know WTF that is about? :haha:

Does it all sound promising? :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Morning every one of my lovelies! :hi:
> 
> Just a quick update from me...
> 
> 8dpo symptoms....
> 
> Still got sore boobs and sensitive nipples... Boobs feel a lot fuller/heavier...
> 
> Woke up in the night with a raging sore throat! Still sore this morning but not as bad... And this morning I had a small amount of BRIGHT YELLOW CM!!! Anyone know WTF that is about? :haha:
> 
> Does it all sound promising? :shrug:
> 
> Xxx

I have had loads of cm ....it's very strange ???? Who knows moomin ... My temp has dropped as well .... It's a mindfield xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah but you are only 8dpo and it could be so promising... You're still in the ID phase for sure... But we have to remain level headed! Hi moomin I think symptoms are good, but they scare me! Never wanna get too excited myself, just in case... The cm can be a sign but can also signal that damned :witch: too! :shrug: :shrug: my OH is still not up!


----------



## Crunchie

Time To get in there jaynie and wake him up .... I'm sure he won't mind if he knows what's on the menu ! 

Right gym done ..... Get ready for the scan then cinema
! Lovely treat on a rainy day x


----------



## Sarachka

*HELLO LADIES*

I feel like I've neglected you all somewhat over the last few days as I've only had a few spare minutes here and there to check in. So I'll try and do one of those comprehensive messages for everyone like Kitteh does!

*JAYNIE* how were my colleagues at JCP Warrington? Thanks for joining the facebook group and 'liking' posts, it really means a lot to me that people support the cause and read my constant babble about it lol. Any news on the house?

*Hollichka maya* The 4d scan and then comparison to Hollinka is amazing. My sis had a 4d scan @ 12 wks with this baby, but it just looked like a bowl of rice pudding. Enjoy your spa treatments today, you've earnt it.

*KITTEH* I'm inclined to say boy for your scan pic, but like Holly I'm not 100% sure. Try posting it on one of the forums Holly linked, there's a load of scan technicians on there that give their opinion. So if he's a little boy, what's his name going to be?!?!

*Mollichka *has it sunk in yet?! I was thinking - as stressful as this TTC business is, it can turn around into wonderful news so quickly. Just two weeks ago things were different for you and now look! You have a yolk sack! Amaaaaahzing. I can't wait for everything to develop hear all your news.

*Moomin & Crunchie* how are you both this morning? Funny CM there ... bit yucky to read first thing in the morning :haha: :winkwink: 

*Newbie * I think I missed a post about BAHAMAS!!!! Jeez louise. Not that I'm jealous .... MUCH. Wowzer, have an awesome time. I can relate to how you feel about being on a break now that it's your fertile period, I don't think I'd be able to give it a miss

*EMANDI* So nice to see you again, you've been quiet lately :kiss:

*Trinity* How's the fundraising going? what sort of things do you do to fundraise?

How is everyone else?

I'm good, just being molested by the cat. I got 4 parcels of stuff sorted last night for two different orphanages, It's all so exciting! Last night I could not WAIT to get home and start packing up the parcels and clothing. My house is an absolute STATE, there are clothes, bags, boxes, wrappers, elastic bands EVERYWHERE. I thought it would be nice to bring everything down into the living room to do whilst watching TV but I need to contain it all to the study where no one can see or feel the mess. I hate _feeling_ mess, KWIM? Lots more stuff should be arriving next week.


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/22d50e06.jpg
A parcel of mainly boys clothing off to Siberia!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/83c0ec5f.jpg

Baby and toddler clothing, including an adorable fairy dressing up costume, off to Ukraine


----------



## Crunchie

Wow Sarah you really are amazing doing all these charity work !!! 

Power through the mess .... Power through the mess !


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Wow Sarah you really are amazing doing all these charity work !!!
> 
> Power through the mess .... Power through the mess !

No honestly it's really FUN! I don't derserve any praise, it's insanely enjoyable, I get such a buzz from it. I'm odd. Oh well, I could be a crack head but instead I just like collecting children's clothing and sending it abroad.


----------



## firstbaby25

:sex: is off, not happy! I'm too sensitive for all this... I'm hurt, I showered and everything!

Sarachka - thanks... When I get money I will donate it... House is being 'fixed' we still think it's too good a deal to not do it so we're gonna wait and book a short break, plus his rents are away next weekend so we're hoping to break our time up while we are there so it goes quicker! Your stuff does look good and I know exactly what ya mean about mess! 

Crunchie good luck with scan I'm routing for you here... They could see a blastocyst! That would be mega! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello lovelies...:flower:

Hope everyone is having/going to have a lovely weekend whatever they do :thumbup:

I am just about to don the ipod and go off for a lovely long walk, albeit it's raining a bit, but I don't care, I quite like walking in the rain (as long as it's not cats n' dogs rain which is rubbish :nope:)

Anyway, I almost had a 14-15 week belly pic for you this morning! This is the first morning I've woken up and had my "pot" sticking out! It's always there at night which I attribute to bloat, but this morning...getting there:thumbup: I'm at the "could just be carrying extra weight stage" as my waist has completely gone! :shock: I'll give it another week and then bore you with my pot progress :winkwink:

I'll have a quick catch up now before I go...later pretty turtles :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Wow Sarah you really are amazing doing all these charity work !!!
> 
> Power through the mess .... Power through the mess !
> 
> No honestly it's really FUN! I don't derserve any praise, it's insanely enjoyable, I get such a buzz from it. I'm odd. Oh well, I could be a crack head but instead I just like collecting children's clothing and sending it abroad.Click to expand...

Now see here miss Sarachka!! Enough with the modesty....please accept the pat on the back that both Crunchie and now myself are trying to give you. Fun this type of thing may be to you...but you go to so much trouble to promote the whole cause, try hard to keep the awareness going and then lovingly give your time and your self to packing up and sending this stuff on. How many people can say they have EVER done anything like this even as a one off? (ok Trin...maybe you but you are also superdooper :thumbup:) 

YOU ARE A VERY LOVELY LADY AND ALL THE CHILDREN YOU HAVE/WILL HELP THANK YOU MASSIVELY!!

Do not underestimate the contribution you are making! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry newbie...I think Molly will be back on at some point...surely she won't nap ALL day? :haha:
> 
> She does normally come back to chat for a bit, hopefully the excitement of the scan and the good news hasn't worn her out completely :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here!! Hey sweetie! How's it going for you tonight. I can't tell you how happy I am that there is only one little bean in there. :thumbup: We told the girls today. They were very excited and surprisingly enough, they both said they wanted a brother. I told them that's up to Daddy's and my oldest (bless her) said, "But Mommy... you are making the baby..." :rofl:Click to expand...

Hey Molly :cloud9: So happy (again) for you that everything is as it should be :flower: I wasn't sure if they'd be able to tell yet if there was just the one or not, but that's great if it is just the one and that's what you were hoping for :happydance:

Glad the girls are happy...it will be so exciting for them too. No pressure to produce a boy then eh :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> :sex: is off, not happy! I'm too sensitive for all this... I'm hurt, I showered and everything!
> 
> Sarachka - thanks... When I get money I will donate it... House is being 'fixed' we still think it's too good a deal to not do it so we're gonna wait and book a short break, plus his rents are away next weekend so we're hoping to break our time up while we are there so it goes quicker! Your stuff does look good and I know exactly what ya mean about mess!
> 
> Crunchie good luck with scan I'm routing for you here... They could see a blastocyst! That would be mega! :dance: :happydance:

Sarah, I do like the saying " I could be a crackhead" but I enjoy this work......true true :haha:

hey jaynie dont let it get to you, I remember the first few months we TTC we would have blazing rows over this subject ! My DH who BTW convienced ME to come off BC just was never in the mood:shrug: 
I would sit and wonder how he would think I would get preggers without any baby gravy ???

I also felt at times it was a control thing, I am quite a control freak sometimes so I felt that this was is way of showing he has some as well ???

But honestly It did change as we discussed the TTC journey more.....I think he just didnt get how hard it is to actually get pregnant.. I blame all these programs making it look like u only have to do it once 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:MOLLY! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​
> Got fundraisers and volunteers and dh's dentist app and all sorts to organise but I had to come on bnb and search for your wonderful news!!! DH just said 'what are you doing? we're going to be late' and I started telling him about your last bebes and why i just had to know that this one was ok and started crying and he says 'don't make me want to cry so early n the morning! and I don't even know this woman!' :haha:
> 
> Ok...off to do what I have to do

Awwww :awww: Trin....you're so lovely :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Wow Sarah you really are amazing doing all these charity work !!!
> 
> Power through the mess .... Power through the mess !
> 
> No honestly it's really FUN! I don't derserve any praise, it's insanely enjoyable, I get such a buzz from it. I'm odd. Oh well, I could be a crack head but instead I just like collecting children's clothing and sending it abroad.Click to expand...
> 
> Now see here miss Sarachka!! Enough with the modesty....please accept the pat on the back that both Crunchie and now myself are trying to give you. Fun this type of thing may be to you...but you go to so much trouble to promote the whole cause, try hard to keep the awareness going and then lovingly give your time and your self to packing up and sending this stuff on. How many people can say they have EVER done anything like this even as a one off? (ok Trin...maybe you but you are also superdooper :thumbup:)
> 
> YOU ARE A VERY LOVELY LADY AND ALL THE CHILDREN YOU HAVE/WILL HELP THANK YOU MASSIVELY!!
> 
> Do not underestimate the contribution you are making! :flower:Click to expand...

here here


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Anyway, this really is a quick goodmorning:flower: before LO and I go to Baby swimmers and I stay on at the pool for Mummy sauna :cloud9:
> 
> Have a great day my gorgeous fit tanned Italian male triathlete team :laugh2:

Have a lovely time Holly and LO :cloud9:

Hmm, do "gorgeous fit tanned Italian male triathletes" have pot bellies? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Wow Sarah you really are amazing doing all these charity work !!!
> 
> Power through the mess .... Power through the mess !
> 
> No honestly it's really FUN! I don't derserve any praise, it's insanely enjoyable, I get such a buzz from it. I'm odd. Oh well, I could be a crack head but instead I just like collecting children's clothing and sending it abroad.Click to expand...
> 
> Now see here miss Sarachka!! Enough with the modesty....please accept the pat on the back that both Crunchie and now myself are trying to give you. Fun this type of thing may be to you...but you go to so much trouble to promote the whole cause, try hard to keep the awareness going and then lovingly give your time and your self to packing up and sending this stuff on. How many people can say they have EVER done anything like this even as a one off? (ok Trin...maybe you but you are also superdooper :thumbup:)
> 
> YOU ARE A VERY LOVELY LADY AND ALL THE CHILDREN YOU HAVE/WILL HELP THANK YOU MASSIVELY!!
> 
> Do not underestimate the contribution you are making! :flower:Click to expand...

Well, if you _insist_ .... I F***ING ROCK!

You could give a girl a big ego ya know Kitteh!


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Crunchie and Moomin!! :wave:

Some promising symptoms between you :thumbup: Weirdo cm Moomin....anything out of the ordinary I would look at like it's promising!

Crunchie....your temp dip could very well be, as Jaynie said ID. Everything promising up to this point! DO NOT LOSE PMA!! What about this scan then? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

*Kit*! Pot pics are NEVER boring...don't hold back :thumbup: Keeps our goal firmly in mind

*Holly*, very jealous of your spa day...sure you won't come back bruised :haha: ANd I LOVE the idea of being a tanned, green-eyed Italian triathlete! Couldn't be further from the truth :rofl:

I'm so jealous of you girls who can go for a walk around your neighbourhoods. I'm confined to the treadmill or I can drive somewhere with security to walk. Just not safe to walk on our streets

*Sarachka*, we do a table at a craft market every Saturday. Our twisty kitties, Buddy & Lily, sit in a cage on the table and charm the masses and draw them in, then we sell them raffle tickets. I'm thinking of doing another art auction this year, probably around September. It's a HUGE thing to organise - did one around 3 years ago - but can be really profitable. I'm not a PR person so I learned loads from the last one. Also going to do a colouring in competition at a few schools with a spay/ neuter message (1+1=8 campaign...1 momcat and one dadcat = family of 8) so they learn something at the same time). I do talks at school about responsible pet ownership and disabled animals and Buddy & Lily go along to that, and Emmett the piglet (with a nappy because he leaks)

My MIL is here and in fine form. She's just told my 4 year old he can't watch tv in the lounge because she and my 10 year old are playing chess and she can't concentrate with it on. We only have a tv in the lounge and he bored! SHe is allergic to tv's. Her last husband and her were married and they didn't live together because she wouldn't allow the tv in her house. So they commuted between each other's houses. He was also very odd. Needless to say, it didn't last


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :sex: is off, not happy! I'm too sensitive for all this... I'm hurt, I showered and everything!
> 
> Sarachka - thanks... When I get money I will donate it... House is being 'fixed' we still think it's too good a deal to not do it so we're gonna wait and book a short break, plus his rents are away next weekend so we're hoping to break our time up while we are there so it goes quicker! Your stuff does look good and I know exactly what ya mean about mess!
> 
> Crunchie good luck with scan I'm routing for you here... They could see a blastocyst! That would be mega! :dance: :happydance:

Aww Jaynie...sorry you didn't get yours this morning :nope: Sometimes it doesn't matter how damn stunning you look, it's just a timing thing :shrug: Don't be hurt :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Wow Sarah you really are amazing doing all these charity work !!!
> 
> Power through the mess .... Power through the mess !
> 
> No honestly it's really FUN! I don't derserve any praise, it's insanely enjoyable, I get such a buzz from it. I'm odd. Oh well, I could be a crack head but instead I just like collecting children's clothing and sending it abroad.Click to expand...
> 
> Now see here miss Sarachka!! Enough with the modesty....please accept the pat on the back that both Crunchie and now myself are trying to give you. Fun this type of thing may be to you...but you go to so much trouble to promote the whole cause, try hard to keep the awareness going and then lovingly give your time and your self to packing up and sending this stuff on. How many people can say they have EVER done anything like this even as a one off? (ok Trin...maybe you but you are also superdooper :thumbup:)
> 
> YOU ARE A VERY LOVELY LADY AND ALL THE CHILDREN YOU HAVE/WILL HELP THANK YOU MASSIVELY!!
> 
> Do not underestimate the contribution you are making! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you _insist_ .... I F***ING ROCK!
> 
> You could give a girl a big ego ya know Kitteh!Click to expand...

Now THAT'S more like it!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Wow Sarah you really are amazing doing all these charity work !!!
> 
> Power through the mess .... Power through the mess !
> 
> No honestly it's really FUN! I don't derserve any praise, it's insanely enjoyable, I get such a buzz from it. I'm odd. Oh well, I could be a crack head but instead I just like collecting children's clothing and sending it abroad.Click to expand...
> 
> Now see here miss Sarachka!! Enough with the modesty....please accept the pat on the back that both Crunchie and now myself are trying to give you. Fun this type of thing may be to you...but you go to so much trouble to promote the whole cause, try hard to keep the awareness going and then lovingly give your time and your self to packing up and sending this stuff on. How many people can say they have EVER done anything like this even as a one off? (ok Trin...maybe you but you are also superdooper :thumbup:)
> 
> YOU ARE A VERY LOVELY LADY AND ALL THE CHILDREN YOU HAVE/WILL HELP THANK YOU MASSIVELY!!
> 
> Do not underestimate the contribution you are making! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> here hereClick to expand...

I concur!

Thanks crunch, I'm not letting it get me down ya know just not particularly happy with what I was presented with today! :sex: was on the cards he knows I wouldn't needlessy try morning nasties at his rents house ya know?!

I get the control thing too! I think it's the same but I can't put my finger on it, I'm a control freak too but I genuinely believe I'm not the one who is the control freak in the relationship with us... We are like inverted, together... I'm a control freak in real life and quite insecure actually (like molly's oldest DD at heart but with daddy issues thrown in!!) but in the relationship I'm not... It's the reason I know he's 'the one' because I know he's going nowhere and I genuinely feel secure... Adam is really easy going in real life, not bothered what people think and WILL bear a grudge and easily not speak to someone if they cross, disrespect him & me etc but with us he's a bit insecure and so controlling at times mainly with sex... Anyway I felt like I was on psych couch then... What do you USA ladies call them 'shrinks'? I need one! And one of sarachka's lorazepam (mack daddies we called them at uni ;))


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit's* right you know *Sarachka*, it's great what you're doing for your Ukrainian kids:hugs: Let the praise go to your head!!

My simple sauna and hamman after baby swimmers seems to have been glammed up somewhat by you ladies into a complete spa and massage treatment- I wish!! But it was very nice anyway, I had a swim and did 20mins on the rowing machine once LO was picked up and then had my sauna and hamman. I think I must have jungle ancestry rather than desert ancestry since I find the damp hamman much easier to handle than the dry sauna:shrug: So I'm feeling glowing and my skin is all soft:cloud9: I'd _love_ to go to a thalassa place for a week, and have the full works, massages and mud wrap and facials etc. In another life maybe! Best I get is the dentist and the gynecologist:nope:

*Jaynie* I hate that so much, it's a ttc nasty.:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl: I've not been to the dentist for a year ya know :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello turtles have i missed anything??

no sickness or hurty bb's since wed now am little worried but then again i know this is normal>>?

Hey jaynie did you seduce adam after your shower??

Bethany how was your mummy sauna??


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> hello turtles have i missed anything??
> 
> no sickness or hurty bb's since wed now am little worried but then again i know this is normal>>?
> 
> Hey jaynie did you seduce adam after your shower??
> 
> Bethany how was your mummy sauna??

Hot! But apart from that very nice thankyou! There was a very pregnant lady (due in 2 weeks) on a lounger waiting for her husband to do his multi-gym stuff, so I chatted to her about babies and pregnancy for a while which was fun:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> hello turtles have i missed anything??
> 
> no sickness or hurty bb's since wed now am little worried but then again i know this is normal>>?
> 
> Hey jaynie did you seduce adam after your shower??
> 
> Bethany how was your mummy sauna??

That seems normal for 10 weeks, the initial symptoms do subside:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello lovelies...:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is having/going to have a lovely weekend whatever they do :thumbup:
> 
> I am just about to don the ipod and go off for a lovely long walk, albeit it's raining a bit, but I don't care, I quite like walking in the rain (as long as it's not cats n' dogs rain which is rubbish :nope:)
> 
> Anyway, I almost had a 14-15 week belly pic for you this morning! This is the first morning I've woken up and had my "pot" sticking out! It's always there at night which I attribute to bloat, but this morning...getting there:thumbup: I'm at the "could just be carrying extra weight stage" as my waist has completely gone! :shock: I'll give it another week and then bore you with my pot progress :winkwink:
> 
> I'll have a quick catch up now before I go...later pretty turtles :hugs:

Belly! Belly! Belly! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I like walking in the rain too. It's a _bit_ less fun with LO since I just get wet while she's snug as a bug. I need to invent the pushchair umbrella that clips on to protect the pusher and not the pushed :shrug:

When DH wakes up from his biddy nap we're off for a promenade in the forest...


----------



## new mummy2010

i have a pot to Kit + Bethany but did read in my magazine that you show much earlier with your 2nd baby i hope this is the case and im not going to massivo !!!

Ummmm sauna and baby chat sounds bliss Bethany< want want want (as you would say!!)

Trin, my mental image of you your faily and your home is so reminding me of the tv programme "wild at heart" saving animals, care in the community and generally all goodyness!!! want,want want tooooooooooo!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit what is after my "Olive" ? can you remember?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit what is after my "Olive" ? can you remember?

Hello love :flower:

Hmmm, don't quote me but I think it might be a prune? :shrug:

And Holly's right...don't worry too much about symptoms coming and going...mine did too and instead of enjoying the less sicky/tired days, I just worried. :nope: All will be well :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

i think you should post a picture of your "pot" kit ?

i cant find naff to wear already nothing fits no more i want,want,want spring+summer to come so as i can have some new lovely maxi dreses............( 'dreamily imagines ones selve in floaty maxi dress with huge bump and gorgeous tanned scan from hols ummmm!!')


----------



## Mollykins

I have a confession.... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:MOLLY! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​
> Got fundraisers and volunteers and dh's dentist app and all sorts to organise but I had to come on bnb and search for your wonderful news!!! DH just said 'what are you doing? we're going to be late' and I started telling him about your last bebes and why i just had to know that this one was ok and started crying and he says 'don't make me want to cry so early n the morning! and I don't even know this woman!' :haha:
> 
> Ok...off to do what I have to do

Aww, Trin! :hugs: Thank you so much. :hugs: :hugs: Your DH is a treasure just like you. :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

whats that molls?


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Morning every one of my lovelies! :hi:
> 
> Just a quick update from me...
> 
> 8dpo symptoms....
> 
> Still got sore boobs and sensitive nipples... Boobs feel a lot fuller/heavier...
> 
> Woke up in the night with a raging sore throat! Still sore this morning but not as bad... And this morning I had a small amount of BRIGHT YELLOW CM!!! Anyone know WTF that is about? :haha:
> 
> Does it all sound promising? :shrug:
> 
> Xxx

Well we all know what sore/full bubbies with sensitive nips mean. :thumbup: 

Sore throat with no other symptoms of sickness is actually pretty common (so I've heard) from women right before their :bfp: 

Oh I hope I hope I hope!!


----------



## Mollykins

I P'dOAS this morning... :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

aw i did that a few times too dont worry,did it come up quick? piccy,piccy!!


----------



## firstbaby25

So you still preggers?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- I know I've said it before... but here it is again. You are are amazing for all the work you are doing for the orphans. :hugs: As for me, yeah, it's sinking in. :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

molly.......


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I want want want :hissy: pot pics!


----------



## new mummy2010

be back later


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: yep, still preggy. In fact, I mistook the control line for the testing line because the testing line came up first and is stronger! :shock: Oh and Newmummy- it is a prune at 10 weeks. :)


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry NewMummy- I was catching up. :flower: I will post pics just now.


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- I know I've said it before... but here it is again. You are are amazing for all the work you are doing for the orphans. :hugs: As for me, yeah, it's sinking in. :cloud9:

Thanks love!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so the thicker, more impressive line is the test line. :happydance: It is in order of 1 minute past, 3 minutes past, and dry so approximately 6/7 minutes past.
 



Attached Files:







see8Jan1.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 2









see8Jan2.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 2









see8Jan3.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

I wanted to share with yall some more graphics I've been busy making for when I launch my new website:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/teampink.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/teamblue.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sur1.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sur.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/son1.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/girl1.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/exgirl1.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/daughter1.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/boy1.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka! Those new siggys are fab!


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so the thicker, more impressive line is the test line. :happydance: It is in order of 1 minute past, 3 minutes past, and dry so approximately 6/7 minutes past.

bloody 'ell Molly, that's one heck of a line!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Those siggies are beautiful :)


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> i have a pot to Kit + Bethany but did read in my magazine that you show much earlier with your 2nd baby i hope this is the case and im not going to massivo !!!
> 
> Ummmm sauna and baby chat sounds bliss Bethany< want want want (as you would say!!)
> 
> Trin, my mental image of you your faily and your home is so reminding me of the tv programme "wild at heart" saving animals, care in the community and generally all goodyness!!! want,want want tooooooooooo!

:haha: That makes it sounds far more glam than it actually is :haha: but you can still think that

LOVELY siggies Sarachka...can't wait til I can use the girl one


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I wanted to share with yall some more graphics I've been busy making for when I launch my new website:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/teampink.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/teamblue.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sur1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sur.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/son1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/girl1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/exgirl1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/daughter1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/boy1.gif

Wow! You have been a busy bee!! They're bootifall:thumbup: I can't wait to wear one of those myself!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so the thicker, more impressive line is the test line. :happydance: It is in order of 1 minute past, 3 minutes past, and dry so approximately 6/7 minutes past.

Now that Molly is what I call a *B F P*!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> i have a pot to Kit + Bethany but did read in my magazine that you show much earlier with your 2nd baby i hope this is the case and im not going to massivo !!!
> 
> Ummmm sauna and baby chat sounds bliss Bethany< want want want (as you would say!!)
> 
> Trin, my mental image of you your faily and your home is so reminding me of the tv programme "wild at heart" saving animals, care in the community and generally all goodyness!!! want,want want tooooooooooo!

You deffo show earlier after first baby. My BF looked about 2 months more than she was the whole way along with her 2nd :hugs:

After a big dinner I can look about 10weeks:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway just breezing through to make sure you're all well and to say to MOOMINBOOBS and CRUNCHIE that I am sending lots of :dust: your way.

*Moomin* have you ever had sore/swollen boobs before between O and AF?

We had a nice walk in the forest and now I'm off to put LO early to bed so I can get ready for this evening. I really want to have time to do a French manicure, never done one before but have bought a kit.\\:D/ My nails are always so scruffy, I always seem to be repairing muddy punctures or doing similar nail unfriendly tasks and I just want nice nails for one night!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so the thicker, more impressive line is the test line. :happydance: It is in order of 1 minute past, 3 minutes past, and dry so approximately 6/7 minutes past.

WHOAH!!! Them's some MAJOR prego lines Molly!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka they are beautiful :) for sure! I :brat: :brat: wish I required one!

Molly that's the biggest fattest positive I have ever seen!

Ladies... Where is my egg :shrug: I can't find her! :nope: :nope: been opk'ing since day 10 and no positive opk... The latest I have had a positive is day 14 with a faint line the day before! Harumph... Could I have missed it? I'm very negative this cycle, for this I am sorry! Maybe FF will pinpoint my o even if I get negative opk's? :cry: :cry: :( :( 

Holly good luck with your nails.. I struggle with a French manicure because of all the layers and it looks awful when I do it! But then I also don't fair too well with normal nail varnish!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka...I LOVE your graphics! Looks like I'll be needing one of the blue ones! I took your advice and posted in 2nd Tri for people to have some nub guesses. Guess what.....EVERY SINGLE PERSON guessed :blue: although some guessed that because the baby "looks" like a boy or because of the size/shape??? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Anyway just breezing through to make sure you're all well and to say to MOOMINBOOBS and CRUNCHIE that I am sending lots of :dust: your way.
> 
> *Moomin* have you ever had sore/swollen boobs before between O and AF?
> 
> We had a nice walk in the forest and now I'm off to put LO early to bed so I can get ready for this evening. I really want to have time to do a French manicure, never done one before but have bought a kit.\\:D/ My nails are always so scruffy, I always seem to be repairing muddy punctures or doing similar nail unfriendly tasks and I just want nice nails for one night!

I love french manicured nails. I never paint my finger nails a colour, only ever FM but paint toenails different colours to match outfit etc. I got a fabulous kit from YSL which constitutes just 2 nail varnish pens. One has the white for the tip, the other, the soft pink colour. It's great for doing in a hurry once you get the hang of it :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyway just breezing through to make sure you're all well and to say to MOOMINBOOBS and CRUNCHIE that I am sending lots of :dust: your way.
> 
> *Moomin* have you ever had sore/swollen boobs before between O and AF?
> 
> We had a nice walk in the forest and now I'm off to put LO early to bed so I can get ready for this evening. I really want to have time to do a French manicure, never done one before but have bought a kit.\\:D/ My nails are always so scruffy, I always seem to be repairing muddy punctures or doing similar nail unfriendly tasks and I just want nice nails for one night!
> 
> I love french manicured nails. I never paint my finger nails a colour, only ever FM but paint toenails different colours to match outfit etc. I got a fabulous kit from YSL which constitutes just 2 nail varnish pens. One has the white for the tip, the other, the soft pink colour. It's great for doing in a hurry once you get the hang of it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooo dem fancy nail pens sound good.:thumbup: My kit fortunately has stickers you put on your nails for painting the white bit, otherwise 'twould have been a disaster and I would deffo have gone over the edges! Just waiting for it to dry. DH is grumping coz I told him I couldn't do any food preparation on account of my nails, but I can type on BnB:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> :wave:

:wave:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyway just breezing through to make sure you're all well and to say to MOOMINBOOBS and CRUNCHIE that I am sending lots of :dust: your way.
> 
> *Moomin* have you ever had sore/swollen boobs before between O and AF?
> 
> We had a nice walk in the forest and now I'm off to put LO early to bed so I can get ready for this evening. I really want to have time to do a French manicure, never done one before but have bought a kit.\\:D/ My nails are always so scruffy, I always seem to be repairing muddy punctures or doing similar nail unfriendly tasks and I just want nice nails for one night!
> 
> I love french manicured nails. I never paint my finger nails a colour, only ever FM but paint toenails different colours to match outfit etc. I got a fabulous kit from YSL which constitutes just 2 nail varnish pens. One has the white for the tip, the other, the soft pink colour. It's great for doing in a hurry once you get the hang of it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo dem fancy nail pens sound good.:thumbup: My kit fortunately has stickers you put on your nails for painting the white bit, otherwise 'twould have been a disaster and I would deffo have gone over the edges! Just waiting for it to dry. DH is grumping coz I told him I couldn't do any food preparation on account of my nails, but I can type on BnB:tease:Click to expand...

Oh I've myself a kit like that before Hollz very convenient. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Molly! 
In Utero !In utero!
I keep singing it to myself:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Molly!
> In Utero !In utero!
> I keep singing it to myself:happydance:

:haha: My OH is sitting here and he happened to look over and say, "NINE HUNDRED NINETY TWO PAGES??? With nothing but blah blah blah?? Good grief woman!" :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hello/hellocowgirlgk2810-vi29.gif


----------



## Sarachka

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c269/feedbaxlow/Humor/neckring.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

:thumbup:


Mollykins said:


> :haha: yep, still preggy. In fact, I mistook the control line for the testing line because the testing line came up first and is stronger! :shock: Oh and Newmummy- it is a prune at 10 weeks. :)

:baby::baby::baby::hugs: there some nice lines Moll's :thumbup::cloud9:



Sarachka said:


> I wanted to share with yall some more graphics I've been busy making for when I launch my new website:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/teampink.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/teamblue.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sur1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sur.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/son1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/girl1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/exgirl1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/daughter1.gif
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/boy1.gif

:happydance:want,want,want:brat::brat: i will have one of those my lovely when i know the sex of my olive very clever sparkly turtle you are Sara:thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i have a pot to Kit + Bethany but did read in my magazine that you show much earlier with your 2nd baby i hope this is the case and im not going to massivo !!!
> 
> Ummmm sauna and baby chat sounds bliss Bethany< want want want (as you would say!!)
> 
> Trin, my mental image of you your faily and your home is so reminding me of the tv programme "wild at heart" saving animals, care in the community and generally all goodyness!!! want,want want tooooooooooo!
> 
> :haha: That makes it sounds far more glam than it actually is :haha: but you can still think that
> 
> LOVELY siggies Sarachka...can't wait til I can use the girl oneClick to expand...

:shrug:just how i imagine your life very happy,animaly and fun :thumbup:, bet its a far cry from here though :cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i have a pot to Kit + Bethany but did read in my magazine that you show much earlier with your 2nd baby i hope this is the case and im not going to massivo !!!
> 
> Ummmm sauna and baby chat sounds bliss Bethany< want want want (as you would say!!)
> 
> Trin, my mental image of you your faily and your home is so reminding me of the tv programme "wild at heart" saving animals, care in the community and generally all goodyness!!! want,want want tooooooooooo!
> 
> You deffo show earlier after first baby. My BF looked about 2 months more than she was the whole way along with her 2nd :hugs:
> 
> After a big dinner I can look about 10weeks:blush:Click to expand...

:blush:i do too (well before ) now i prob look more like 5mths lol:haha:

your nailwork sounds tricky i tried one too but always bodge them up :blush:




firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka they are beautiful :) for sure! I :brat: :brat: wish I required one!
> 
> Molly that's the biggest fattest positive I have ever seen!
> 
> Ladies... Where is my egg :shrug: I can't find her! :nope: :nope: been opk'ing since day 10 and no positive opk... The latest I have had a positive is day 14 with a faint line the day before! Harumph... Could I have missed it? I'm very negative this cycle, for this I am sorry! Maybe FF will pinpoint my o even if I get negative opk's? :cry: :cry: :( :(
> 
> Holly good luck with your nails.. I struggle with a French manicure because of all the layers and it looks awful when I do it! But then I also don't fair too well with normal nail varnish!

:hugs::hugs: oh Jaynie where is your pma to match your new siggy hey come on girl keep pee'ing on opk's it is just around the corner i can hear it coming im sure i can:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

DO you realise that we are headed for our 10 000th post??? That's a huge one. I think it meansBFP's all round


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> DO you realise that we are headed for our 10 000th post??? That's a huge one. I think it meansBFP's all round

I love your new TICKER!! :cloud9: Where was that when I was TTC?! 

And I agree, BFP's all around for the 10k post. :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls u ok


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies....I saw this posted elsewhere and I actually live quite close to this hospital. I thought it was funny :haha:
 



Attached Files:







family%20planning[1].jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

I'm hungry, what's everyone doing for dinner?


----------



## want2bamum86

i had hamburger


----------



## Sarachka

You're going to turn into The Hamburgler with all those McDonalds.


----------



## Sarachka

LOLZ Kitteh that pic is funny.

I love this one from an airport. I'm pretty sure that's Dutch language ...

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/n218900011_9714_4153.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: Also a good one Sarachka! Those Dutch folk are so rude!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm hungry, what's everyone doing for dinner?

I just had a rather large bowl of wild mushroom and tomato pasta - twas yummy :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> DO you realise that we are headed for our 10 000th post??? That's a huge one. I think it meansBFP's all round

I solemnly promise not to :ninja: in and steal the 10,000th post. I agree, I think it may herald BFPs raining down on this thread - be warned!!:rain: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello Molly!
> In Utero !In utero!
> I keep singing it to myself:happydance:
> 
> :haha: My OH is sitting here and he happened to look over and say, "NINE HUNDRED NINETY TWO PAGES??? With nothing but blah blah blah?? Good grief woman!" :blush:Click to expand...

Clearly your OH is a complete philestine when it comes to rude jokes and factoids :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka they are beautiful :) for sure! I :brat: :brat: wish I required one!
> 
> Molly that's the biggest fattest positive I have ever seen!
> 
> Ladies... Where is my egg :shrug: I can't find her! :nope: :nope: been opk'ing since day 10 and no positive opk... The latest I have had a positive is day 14 with a faint line the day before! Harumph... Could I have missed it? I'm very negative this cycle, for this I am sorry! Maybe FF will pinpoint my o even if I get negative opk's? :cry: :cry: :( :(
> 
> Holly good luck with your nails.. I struggle with a French manicure because of all the layers and it looks awful when I do it! But then I also don't fair too well with normal nail varnish!

I missed this post earlier Jaynie....do you normally get O pains or cramping? If so, did you notice any? I know you're concerned about your lack of cm, but don't be...I NEVER get that. Also, can you post your OPKs so we can see how un-positive they are?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :sleep:

Ahhh, you a li'l bit sleepy again today Moll or am I just too boring? :blush:


----------



## poas

Hi.I'm new to this...well posting on here anyway!
I am on 10dpo right now, with dull ache in my right side-I have no idea if 'this is it' as I have a broken ankle and the flu,so symtom spotting seemed a little futile :) 
When do you guys think I should test,period due wednesday,but I am desperate to know!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi.I'm new to this...well posting on here anyway!
> I am on 10dpo right now, with dull ache in my right side-I have no idea if 'this is it' as I have a broken ankle and the flu,so symtom spotting seemed a little futile :)
> When do you guys think I should test,period due wednesday,but I am desperate to know!!

:wave: Hiya poas

Welcome to B&B and this thread :hugs:

It sounds like you've been in the wars. Hope you're on the mend. As for testing, I'd be inclined to hang fire till Wednesday just so you get an accurate result (if you can) but anytime 10DPO or after is reasonable. It depends how desperate you feel :shrug:

Tell us a bit about yourself...how long have you been TTC etc?:flower:


----------



## poas

Thanks for the welcome :haha:
Well....I have a five yr old,but previous to him and following, I had molar pregnancies,the first was very rare as it got to 6months before showing itself (randomly missed scan so it didnt show) and the following operations tore my uterus,nearly leading to full hysterectomy (i was 18)
I have been actively ttc for around 4 or five months now,miscarried very early in october which has made me want to know whats going on at every step...the 2ww is great:nope:
Anyways,sorry to rant!Congrats on your pregnancy,how long were you ttc?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Thanks for the welcome :haha:
> Well....I have a five yr old,but previous to him and following, I had molar pregnancies,the first was very rare as it got to 6months before showing itself (randomly missed scan so it didnt show) and the following operations tore my uterus,nearly leading to full hysterectomy (i was 18)
> I have been actively ttc for around 4 or five months now,miscarried very early in october which has made me want to know whats going on at every step...the 2ww is great:nope:
> Anyways,sorry to rant!Congrats on your pregnancy,how long were you ttc?

Wow, molar pregnancies are very rare indeed...how incredibly unlucky that you've experienced two. I'm very sorry for you. Also your recent loss...you must be a very strong lady! Oh, and the thing about this thread is that it's definitely open for ranting....the bigger the rant the better! Get's it off your chest so never apologise for having one :thumbup:

Thanks for the congrats...I'm one of the original posters on here and was very lucky to get my BFP right at the start of this thread back in October. This will be my first child but I had suffered a mc myself in September and was very lucky to become pregnant straight away afterwards. When I got pregnant the first time we were NTNP, but after mc, we knew what we wanted and so was full steam ahead!!

Anyway, lovely to have you here and keep us posted with what's going on with you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Night night turtles..off to :sleep:

Just had a MAJOR bout of vertigo and thank goodness DH was there to catch me...literally. Pity I'm not in my tww or I would be very :happydance: right now :haha:

Chat tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trinity....take it easy love and hope the vertigo has subsided :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trinity :sleep: well!

Kitty... I've had it before I went in anti d's I remember I got it at least once in the old house... I'm going to try and drink more water etc... Kit they're stark White but anyone know how I would upload photos from my iPhone? I don't have a camera yet! I might o late... I hope so, would hate for it to be annovulatory :cry: I may have missed my surge but I do only test once a day I can't commit to twice! Guess I'll know more with the CBFM this cycle! 

Hi Poas welcome! This is a crazy thread where you will find tons of support! It's greeet!


----------



## poas

I'm so glad I finally joined,babyhopes2010 has been a friend for yrs,and after speaking she suggested I join.
I'm really struggling not to get my hopes up as i do this every month-'was the cough a sign, is this headache a symptom?' etc
I think I will try not to test till the morning-first pee rule :winkwink:
although he is getting a 2pack soooo...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> Ahhh, you a li'l bit sleepy again today Moll or am I just too boring? :blush:Click to expand...

Exhausted. Fell asleep again. :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night trinity :sleep: well!
> 
> Kitty... I've had it before I went in anti d's I remember I got it at least once in the old house... I'm going to try and drink more water etc... Kit they're stark White but anyone know how I would upload photos from my iPhone? I don't have a camera yet! I might o late... I hope so, would hate for it to be annovulatory :cry: I may have missed my surge but I do only test once a day I can't commit to twice! Guess I'll know more with the CBFM this cycle!
> 
> Hi Poas welcome! This is a crazy thread where you will find tons of support! It's greeet!

I'm afraid I don't have an i-phone but I'm sure some of the other ladies do and will know how to upload. Have you done anything different or started any medications recently that might have messed up your cycle patterns? Even testing once only a day, I'd think even if you didn't pick up your surge, the OPKs wouldn't be stark white if you'd O'd. Maybe I'm wrong and someone can correct me?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I'm so glad I finally joined,babyhopes2010 has been a friend for yrs,and after speaking she suggested I join.
> I'm really struggling not to get my hopes up as i do this every month-'was the cough a sign, is this headache a symptom?' etc
> I think I will try not to test till the morning-first pee rule :winkwink:
> although he is getting a 2pack soooo...

Ha! You're not alone with the symptom spotting, in fact you couldn't have come to a better thread! It gets a little looney on here in terms of symptom spotting but you just never know....maybe the phone ringing could be a sign of pregnancy :shrug::winkwink: Molly (our newly prego member and thread owner) is the Queen of pregnancy math.....she'll keep you right! :winkwink:

Good luck lovely...keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I start testing at 10 dpo 12 if I can hold off... I think the fmu thing is important if you're going to test early!

Kit- I do usually have o pains but none yet! Maybe it will just be late o? I hope so even though that means a longer cycle! If I don't get a :bfp: it is reassuring that you say you never get it and there you are growing a bubba!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> Ahhh, you a li'l bit sleepy again today Moll or am I just too boring? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Exhausted. Fell asleep again. :blush:Click to expand...

Ahhhh, little appleseed needs it :hugs: How you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Hi.I'm new to this...well posting on here anyway!
> I am on 10dpo right now, with dull ache in my right side-I have no idea if 'this is it' as I have a broken ankle and the flu,so symtom spotting seemed a little futile :)
> When do you guys think I should test,period due wednesday,but I am desperate to know!!

Hello and Welcome. :wave: I got my faint positive at 11 dpo. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I hope you feel better soon. That seems scary! Sleep well lovey. Chat tomorrow. :hugs:

POAS- Hmm... that sounds very unfortunate indeed. So very sorry. :hugs: As Kit said, do not worry much about the ranting... we all do it and it's all necessary in order for us to maintain a semi-healthy mental state. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> Ahhh, you a li'l bit sleepy again today Moll or am I just too boring? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Exhausted. Fell asleep again. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh, little appleseed needs it :hugs: How you feeling otherwise?Click to expand...

I'm feeling pretty good... still a bit sleepy, woke up 'cause of the urge to wee. :growlmad: I have a feeling this is going to become very annoying the farther on I get. Aww well... it is all worth it for the sweet :baby: How are you and lemon feeling today?


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I'm so glad I finally joined,babyhopes2010 has been a friend for yrs,and after speaking she suggested I join.
> I'm really struggling not to get my hopes up as i do this every month-'was the cough a sign, is this headache a symptom?' etc
> I think I will try not to test till the morning-first pee rule :winkwink:
> although he is getting a 2pack soooo...

:) come join Gallery O too,in preg tests bit :) meet ya there ;)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> Ahhh, you a li'l bit sleepy again today Moll or am I just too boring? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Exhausted. Fell asleep again. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh, little appleseed needs it :hugs: How you feeling otherwise?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good... still a bit sleepy, woke up 'cause of the urge to wee. :growlmad: I have a feeling this is going to become very annoying the farther on I get. Aww well... it is all worth it for the sweet :baby: How are you and lemon feeling today?Click to expand...

Lemon and I are great thanks Molly :thumbup: I know, the peeing thing is a complete pain. I've not had an unbroken sleep for months because of it :nope: However, as you say, it's worth it :thumbup:

What have you been up to today? (apart from cat napping:winkwink:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

https://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01110/tumble_1110020c.jpg
Darn those tumbleweeds, Night everyone ill go to bed instead, see you tomorrow :)


----------



## kit_cat

Night ginge....hasn't it been quiet tonight? x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> Ahhh, you a li'l bit sleepy again today Moll or am I just too boring? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Exhausted. Fell asleep again. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh, little appleseed needs it :hugs: How you feeling otherwise?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good... still a bit sleepy, woke up 'cause of the urge to wee. :growlmad: I have a feeling this is going to become very annoying the farther on I get. Aww well... it is all worth it for the sweet :baby: How are you and lemon feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> Lemon and I are great thanks Molly :thumbup: I know, the peeing thing is a complete pain. I've not had an unbroken sleep for months because of it :nope: However, as you say, it's worth it :thumbup:
> 
> What have you been up to today? (apart from cat napping:winkwink:)Click to expand...

Well after I had my second LO, my bladder just hasn't been the same. :nope: 
We went to the library today and picked up some new books and bedtime stories on CD for the girls during bedtime. :)


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone I've missed u. Sorry I've been mia my job is killing me I come home cook shower n go to bed at 7.I have been so tired n not feeling great. How is everyone anything new.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I was just wondering about you sweets. Early pregnancy giving you a whooping? :hugs: I hope you feel well enough to join us again soon. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Turtletons!! :wave:

Up late catching up with my girls. Here's my 2 cents:

Sarah, even though u said u don't deserve any praise I just can't help myself! I think it is so amazing what u are doing for orphans. And the fact that u get a buzz from it let's me know just how special (and I mean that in a good way :haha:) you are! P.S. Has it always been snowing in your siggie or am I just that unobservant?? Last, but not least, the siggies are pretty (of course), can't wait til i can use them! 

Crunchie, u r in the right window for an ID. After my disastrous cycle last month, I have become distrustful of them for myself. However, I really hope that is the case not the case for as u are so deserving of your bfp. Fx'ed tightly this is it for u my dear! :hugs: LOL @ baby gravy :haha: I'm going to steal that one for myself :ninja: :winkwink:

Hi Preggy turtle kit! I can't believe it has been 14 wks already! I remember when u got your :bfp: ... seems like just yesterday! And to think, u attributed that dizziness after your bath to it being too hot :haha: Can wait to see pics of the 'pot' :hugs:

Very pretty lines Moll! Congrats on being preggy again!

Trini, your response to Molly's news was so sweet. Rest well my dear, that bout of vertigo sounded a little scary!

No worries Jaynie, i bet u are just O'ing late. FF will detect it for sure. Do u know what CD u usually O on?

Welcome poas!

Look who decided to bless us with her presence! Hi there addie! I'm glad all is well with u, good to see u on! :hugs:

Hi Holly! Sounds like you have had a lovely day!

Hi ging, moomin, new mummy! :hug:

It sure feels weird posting while everyone is fast asleep, but I wanted to chime in before the weekend was too far gone. DH and I woke up and went to the gym to work out together. Came home and washed up to go out for lunch before his evening shift tonight. The plan was to drop my car off to have my tire repaired due to a naughty nail that was in it. However, DH's truck had a different plan in mind and quit on us in the parking lot of the tire shop :dohh: Had to get it towed and it ruined our afternoon plans :growlmad: After my tire was repaired I decided to be a sweet wife and deliver DH a nice steak for lunch to his job to the envy of all his co-workers :angelnot: Surely that earned lots of brownie points for me... just need to stay away long enough to redeem them :haha: Anyways, that's all from newbie! TTFN! :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi Turtletons!! :wave:
> 
> Up late catching up with my girls. Here's my 2 cents:
> 
> Sarah, even though u said u don't deserve any praise I just can't help myself! I think it is so amazing what u are doing for orphans. And the fact that u get a buzz from it let's me know just how special (and I mean that in a good way :haha:) you are! P.S. Has it always been snowing in your siggie or am I just that unobservant?? Last, but not least, the siggies are pretty (of course), can't wait til i can use them!
> 
> Crunchie, u r in the right window for an ID. After my disastrous cycle last month, I have become distrustful of them for myself. However, I really hope that is the case not the case for as u are so deserving of your bfp. Fx'ed tightly this is it for u my dear! :hugs: LOL @ baby gravy :haha: I'm going to steal that one for myself :ninja: :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Preggy turtle kit! I can't believe it has been 14 wks already! I remember when u got your :bfp: ... seems like just yesterday! And to think, u attributed that dizziness after your bath to it being too hot :haha: Can wait to see pics of the 'pot' :hugs:
> 
> Very pretty lines Moll! Congrats on being preggy again!
> 
> Trini, your response to Molly's news was so sweet. Rest well my dear, that bout of vertigo sounded a little scary!
> 
> No worries Jaynie, i bet u are just O'ing late. FF will detect it for sure. Do u know what CD u usually O on?
> 
> Welcome poas!
> 
> Look who decided to bless us with her presence! Hi there addie! I'm glad all is well with u, good to see u on! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Holly! Sounds like you have had a lovely day!
> 
> Hi ging, moomin, new mummy! :hug:
> 
> It sure feels weird posting while everyone is fast asleep, but I wanted to chime in before the weekend was too far gone. DH and I woke up and went to the gym to work out together. Came home and washed up to go out for lunch before his evening shift tonight. The plan was to drop my car off to have my tire repaired due to a naughty nail that was in it. However, DH's truck had a different plan in mind and quit on us in the parking lot of the tire shop :dohh: Had to get it towed and it ruined our afternoon plans :growlmad: After my tire was repaired I decided to be a sweet wife and deliver DH a nice steak for lunch to his job to the envy of all his co-workers :angelnot: Surely that earned lots of brownie points for me... just need to stay away long enough to redeem them :haha: Anyways, that's all from newbie! TTFN! :kiss: :kiss:

Been missing you lately Newbie! :hugs: I actually feel like I'm missing a lot with all the sleeping I've been doing. :sleep: Found that OH is going out of town on business again the week of 17-21. :dohh: He's going to miss my ob appointment AND the scan! :cry: 

Very nice wife you are to bring your DH such a jealousy-inducing lunch! Speaking of brownie points... how are you doing on your break? I know that you O soon. I was worried about that myself when I was getting ready for the break... how am I going to handle my fertile window?? :shrug: 

Well sweetling, I am going to rest... perhaps shower and then bed. I've been getting headaches in the evening. :nope: Though I suppose that if I must get them, the evening is best. :thumbup:

Sleep well Newbie! :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

I've had a riddle in my head for a long time now.... I've just figured out the answer....
*
If you ask someone, "A penny for your thoughts?" and they give you their two cents... where does the other penny go?
*
The answer? To Sarachka's orphans!! :dance: I'm such a clever turtle! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies. I'm probably the only one here? It's 6:48 & I'm awake early. I'm on my phone with my head under the duvet so as not to wake OH.


----------



## Blondie2005

ha ha I'm awake too, DH snoring away next to me. I'm trying to tap silently on the laptop.

12 dpo and I may just still be in the game ... cramps yesterday but I woke up and the witch still hasn't come.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all :hi:

I think I am going crazy! I dreamt about all of you last night...it was weird because there was the normal dream going on but then everything was narrated with commentary from all of you, complete with your avatars and siggies!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

I was reading about gender swaying last night and came across this https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/5082.aspx I decided I'm not that desperate!!!

We're off to Moses Mabida stadium today to take the kids up in the sky cart. They watched the building of the stadium in the year before the world cup and they are insanely proud and obsessed with it! We've never been in the sky cart tho so todays the day. We were going to walk there - there's a 3kn beach walk - but dh was picking dragon food in the garden and fell off this tiny wall and sliced his foot open and cut his toe, so no walking for him

*Jaynie*, with your opk's I agree with Kit that you would have gotten at least a faint line even if you had missed the surge itself, so I think just keep on going and hopefully it will show up


----------



## TrinityMom

Just realised there's the India vs SA pro20 cricket on at the stadium today...so not sure if we'll get in :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

lol Trinity. Have you ever considered PGD? I think I would if I had an army of boys. I'd rather actually adopt a baby girl but OH wouldn't.


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarah, even though u said u don't deserve any praise I just can't help myself! I think it is so amazing what u are doing for orphans. And the fact that u get a buzz from it let's me know just how special (and I mean that in a good way :haha:) you are! P.S. Has it always been snowing in your siggie or am I just that unobservant?? Last, but not least, the siggies are pretty (of course), can't wait til i can use them!

No, I'm _speshul _ not special :winkwink: :haha: Honestly, it's so easy to do what I do, I have a very boring, empty and unfulfilling life, so this is my way of making it rewarding. No my sig wasn't always snowy, I made it a bit smaller and added snow about a week ago. I also can't wait to use a pregnant signature! want want want! :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## Crunchie

Right..................So I have some kinda news 

when I was having the scan yesterday the mean scanning lady said..... so are you trying to get preggers..... errrrr yes :wacko:

She then said well you have around 8 cycts on each ovary and for it to a pcos you have to have ten.... Oh ok then ! she they said but I can see something else ...

I was thinking omg there is a crayon in there:haha:......then she said well it could be a bleed ready for your period or a tiny gestational sac that would be about 3 weeks ......:saywhat:....oh and then to do a HPT if my period is late !!!

so for about the last 10 hours I have swung between oh its my period :cry: or it could be :baby: ahhhhhhhhhhhh

so as per my promise with mooomin.... I did test this morning and I got a BFN on a FRER and I think an evap on a superdrug ! I think I am going to have to go out today as I think I might go :wacko:

pic attached for your pleasure ! not very clear but can see it myself
 



Attached Files:







superdrug.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 16









superdrug1.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sarachka

*OMG CRUNCHIE* That's such a tease!!!!!!!!!! I really hope it is an eggy sack! 9DPO is still verrrrrry early though so don't lose hope. I'm not surprised you're going loopy though!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> *OMG CRUNCHIE* That's such a tease!!!!!!!!!! I really hope it is an eggy sack! 9DPO is still verrrrrry early though so don't lose hope. I'm not surprised you're going loopy though!

I soooooooooooooooooooooooooo wanted a drink last night !!!! I wish she hadnt said anything !!!! :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> lol Trinity. Have you ever considered PGD? I think I would if I had an army of boys. I'd rather actually adopt a baby girl but OH wouldn't.

:haha: It's a LITTLE pricey! I wouldn't mind adopting but DH is worried he wouldn't love it as much as one of our own. I know that's not true and I think he does too. I do want to be pregnant and give birth again tho so we'll just cross our fingers and open our legs :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Right..................So I have some kinda news
> 
> when I was having the scan yesterday the mean scanning lady said..... so are you trying to get preggers..... errrrr yes :wacko:
> 
> She then said well you have around 8 cycts on each ovary and for it to a pcos you have to have ten.... Oh ok then ! she they said but I can see something else ...
> 
> I was thinking omg there is a crayon in there:haha:......then she said well it could be a bleed ready for your period or a tiny gestational sac that would be about 3 weeks ......:saywhat:....oh and then to do a HPT if my period is late !!!
> 
> so for about the last 10 hours I have swung between oh its my period :cry: or it could be :baby: ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> so as per my promise with mooomin.... I did test this morning and I got a BFN on a FRER and I think an evap on a superdrug ! I think I am going to have to go out today as I think I might go :wacko:
> 
> pic attached for your pleasure ! not very clear but can see it myself

OMG!!!!! CRUNCHIE!!!!!
I can see it on both!!!! I am so excited! How long did you leave it? DO another one tomorrow


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Trin .....:wacko:

I looked at the superdrug one in the time limit and wasnt sure if I could see anything..... then I cam back a few minutes later and ripped it apart :haha: then could see it ....and its dried that way ! got over excited and did a frer and BFN..... and as I sit here looking at my weed on sticks the frer has an evap now and deffo nothing was there in the time frame ! 

I have one test left so might see if I can last till tuesday ...not sure I will !


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> lol Trinity. Have you ever considered PGD? I think I would if I had an army of boys. I'd rather actually adopt a baby girl but OH wouldn't.
> 
> :haha: It's a LITTLE pricey! I wouldn't mind adopting but DH is worried he wouldn't love it as much as one of our own. I know that's not true and I think he does too. I do want to be pregnant and give birth again tho so we'll just cross our fingers and open our legs :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:open our legs he he!!!



TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Right..................So I have some kinda news
> 
> when I was having the scan yesterday the mean scanning lady said..... so are you trying to get preggers..... errrrr yes :wacko:
> 
> She then said well you have around 8 cycts on each ovary and for it to a pcos you have to have ten.... Oh ok then ! she they said but I can see something else ...
> 
> I was thinking omg there is a crayon in there:haha:......then she said well it could be a bleed ready for your period or a tiny gestational sac that would be about 3 weeks ......:saywhat:....oh and then to do a HPT if my period is late !!!
> 
> so for about the last 10 hours I have swung between oh its my period :cry: or it could be :baby: ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> so as per my promise with mooomin.... I did test this morning and I got a BFN on a FRER and I think an evap on a superdrug ! I think I am going to have to go out today as I think I might go :wacko:
> 
> pic attached for your pleasure ! not very clear but can see it myself
> 
> OMG!!!!! CRUNCHIE!!!!!
> I can see it on both!!!! I am so excited! How long did you leave it? DO another one tomorrowClick to expand...

:thumbup: i cant see anything:blush:but DF can:thumbup:not to good with lines on lappy


----------



## kit_cat

Morning All!!!! :wave:

CRUNCHIE!!! I can defo see lines on those tests....and I'm usually rubbish with faint lines! :happydance: My heart was jumping out of my chest when I read your post....this could be it!! :happydance: Was there pink on the superdrug one...I know you said you weren't sure but that in itself makes me think there was something to see in addition to what the sonographer said!! I know you won't want to let yourself think there is a chance here for self preservation and you're quite right....so I'll get my hopes up for you :kiss::hugs: 9DPO produced seriously faint lines for me on one step IC....then 10DPO lines were much clearer. I cannot wait till your next test...I am ridiculously excited for ya! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Just realised there's the India vs SA pro20 cricket on at the stadium today...so not sure if we'll get in :shrug:

Hope you do get in Trin...sounds like a fun day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> lol Trinity. Have you ever considered PGD? I think I would if I had an army of boys. I'd rather actually adopt a baby girl but OH wouldn't.
> 
> :haha: It's a LITTLE pricey! I wouldn't mind adopting but DH is worried he wouldn't love it as much as one of our own. I know that's not true and I think he does too. I do want to be pregnant and give birth again tho so we'll just cross our fingers and open our legs :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Morning All!!!! :wave:
> 
> CRUNCHIE!!! I can defo see lines on those tests....and I'm usually rubbish with faint lines! :happydance: My heart was jumping out of my chest when I read your post....this could be it!! :happydance: Was there pink on the superdrug one...I know you said you weren't sure but that in itself makes me think there was something to see in addition to what the sonographer said!! I know you won't want to let yourself think there is a chance here for self preservation and you're quite right....so I'll get my hopes up for you :kiss::hugs: 9DPO produced seriously faint lines for me on one step IC....then 10DPO lines were much clearer. I cannot wait till your next test...I am ridiculously excited for ya! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Thanks Kit :hugs: its a faint line on the superdrug one....but could be a evap....as it didnt come up straight awat ......they say those ones can show from 10ml....not sure what frer are???? !!! 

hopefully moomin will be up to update soon and I can compare !!! 

but yes .....must stay level headed and on the decaff ! :shrug:


----------



## poas

Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You lot are always doing this to me! I come on for a 5min read through with my :coffee: and you go and have exciting news so I have to commit!!

CRUUUUUNCHIE!! OMG I would have wanted to scream at the woman, "WELL HAVE A _BETTER_ LOOK AND TELL ME WHICH IT IS!" 

I can see a line on the 1st test but can't say whether it's an evap or a fainty since I get lots of evaps:shrug: But 9dpo is early yet, and dem booooobies was goodly proper like the ones what I had with LO :holly: so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and have changed my mood indicator to correspond with yours:hugs: 

I must jump in my bath before LO wakes up- just been for an hour and half run in gorgeous mild sunshine, I'm very muddy! Felt like spring sunshine on me, heaven:cloud9: Going to take LO to big park with lake and ducks this afternoon:happydance:

*Trin* a lesbian friend of my mum's used the turkey baster method and got a girl- if my mum's to be believed about her friend's method of conception that is :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:

Hello POAS, I don't think we've met? :howdy: 
Sorry for the BFN, that's a bummer:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch! OMG :wohoo: I can't believe it - I was right (I said they'd find something)... 

I can see a line on the first one! Not so much on the second :shrug: can't wait for the next installment!

I am going to keep going with the OPK's I am... We :sex: this morning instead of yesterday which is ok I suppose but where o where is my egg? :shrug: :nope: :nope: not happy!

Trin hope you have a lovely day and that you get to the stadium! You too Holls sounds a good day - I am at my SIL's for my MIL's birthday... I am not wearing make up or indeed making an effort...

THE DREADED day is here! Manchester United v Liverpool (OH v ME) :sick: :sick: we will lose we just lost the manager and everything!! I am off now will use the phone...

Someone joined FF on my page! I get 5 days free VIP membership! Was it one of you lovely ladies?


----------



## poas

Hey,I'm new so no we've not :) 
I am pretty deflated now,but I am lucky-I have a beautiful 5yr old boy to love,so I know I am very lucky indeed.
Whats your story?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie *I forgot to say before, don't worry about lack of cm, I don't recollect any the cycle I conceived LO:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hey,I'm new so no we've not :)
> I am pretty deflated now,but I am lucky-I have a beautiful 5yr old boy to love,so I know I am very lucky indeed.
> Whats your story?

Yes you're lucky to have your beautiful boy :hugs: I remind myself the same thing when I get BFN's too, that I'm already blessed with my little girl! Last month, my 5th month of trying, I was pretty upset that it hadn't worked, I'm sure I'll be the same this round too:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think you've got a frankenbaby *Crunchie*:flower:


----------



## emandi

Crunchieeeeee :flower:, what a news!!! :hugs:
Was it you Holly who said it (as a joke) already - you Crunchie going for the scan and doc says that you are pregnant.
I hope I hope I hope [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

BTW Crunchie :winkwink: don't tell anyone :shhh: but certain post is coming. So it's either you or me. I'll let you have it .... are you there? 
Just remember :shhh:


... and my OPK is positive today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo :hi: Holly, what are you up to today?
:-=:-=:-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I bulldozered my way to the 9000th post so I'll let you guys battle it out between you. In anycase as Trin pointed out the 10 000th is BFP's all round since it's a special one so I'll get my share of the goodies anyway:happydance:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi giirls how r we all today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Helloooo :hi: Holly, what are you up to today?
> :-=:-=:-=

Hellloooo emandi! 

I went running this morning, and I'm off to the park this afternoon:happydance: It's such mild sunny weather it seems a shame to stay indoors, even though part of me wants to do homely creative things like make a decorative fabric garland for Holly's room...


----------



## Sarachka

*EMANDI Yay for positive OPK!!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have to be careful not to do a *Kit* and accidently nab the 10 000 post, I'll never live that down:blush:

Do any of you like roller blading?


----------



## Sarachka

who is supposed to have the 10k post?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off, I'll be back once the danger of inadvertant post nabbing has passed...


----------



## emandi

Crunchie? or me?:blush:


----------



## emandi

did I say I am ovulating?


----------



## emandi

My test was positive today :happydance:


----------



## emandi

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

*Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops, I did really want the 9999th post!

So to make up for the Kit-style nabbing, I'd like to dedicate this very special 10k post to *

ALL THE FERTILE MYRTLES!

We ALL deserve to get a big wonderful fat and amazing POSITIVE asap!

May January be the magic month for all of us!

Sperminations all round!




ESPECIALLY:
ME! lol
Jaynie
Crunchie
Moomin
Newbie
and anyone else trying to conceive BABY NUMBER ONE!



*HOLLICHKA* May you get knocked up with Emilinka ASAP
*TRINITY* I hope you get your wish of a little girl very very soon
*EMANDI* I hope this positive OPK turns into your son or daughter and sibling for little Emily
*MOLLY* Boy! Boy! Boy! Boy! Boy! 
*KITTEH* By the powers of the 10k, I wish you a wonder epidural and no tearing


Pwweeeease forgive me?




> Original 10k post:
> I want post 9999 bc I think it's cool


----------



## Sarachka

Omg sorry!


----------



## emandi

:happydance:


----------



## emandi

Oh noooooooo :cry:, stress of catching that post probably also killed my eggie :dohh:.
Sarachka :blush:, you said you wanted 9999th post ... do you want to swap? :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

well done for hiting the 10000th post hunni


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks all I'm caught up in thinking that it was a weird cycle... Started mid way through the day (very rarely happens) I am on cd 16.5 really... Because of this I wonder if I might just get a :bfp: and I'll be sorry I wasted my money on opk's etc etc... Wouldn't that be good? Unlikely but good!

Sarachka what a lovely post :) I like it when we all get them is fairer! I feel cheated when one person gets it! Thanks for the cm observations! I think I only worry because I know I've had it before. Also I always check after we :sex: and it's plenty stretchy and clear as opposed to OH's cloudy :spermy: iykwim?

Anyway going to do my opk soon :) maybe you an I have the same cycle this time round?you going to use agnus castus again? I'm worried like you about my lp but going to do 6 months and then see my gp... I didn't really tell them much the other day, but I am technically like essie and casually trying for now... We were 'stepping it up' when we get in the house and have some privacy and I was thinking of battling my cigarettes too just so if we do need help we'll be more likely to get it! 

Sarachka... You got plans for today?


----------



## firstbaby25

My third paragraph was for emandi...


----------



## Sarachka

Hello dear,

no plans for today. OH is at work, I'm supposed to be working on my new website but I just can't find the focus I need to get it organised. I have to think of a layout and navigation plan but ... eh ... I just want to go back to bed.

What about you, any plans?

I am not going to take EPO this cycle bc I've ordered pre-seed and I'll insert it before sexy time and so I don't think I need to bother with EPO. I am really hoping that the pre-seed will work it's magic. 

I HATE :nope: not being able to DTD during AF bc, as I have demonstrated, I am a strangely sensitive creature and anything out of routine puts 'my planets out of line' and I just feel really 'off' and have a big sense of dread. I just want OH to come home and give me a good seeing to straight away. AF finished two days ago and we DTD twice last night but I still feel out of sorts.


----------



## kit_cat

Yay Sarachka!! Well done on the 10,000th post and a lovely dedication to everyone :hugs: (did you notice I was nowhere in sight? Couldn't risk it :shock:)

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and well done...off out on the bikes with OH now...I feel a hot chocolate with marshmallows may be on the cards :happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## want2bamum86

Sarachka said:


> *Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops, I did really want the 9999th post!
> 
> So to make up for the Kit-style nabbing, I'd like to dedicate this very special 10k post to *
> 
> ALL THE FERTILE MYRTLES!
> 
> We ALL deserve to get a big wonderful fat and amazing POSITIVE asap!
> 
> May January be the magic month for all of us!
> 
> Sperminations all round!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPECIALLY:
> ME! lol
> Jaynie
> Crunchie
> Moomin
> Newbie
> and anyone else trying to conceive BABY NUMBER ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> *HOLLICHKA* May you get knocked up with Emilinka ASAP
> *TRINITY* I hope you get your wish of a little girl very very soon
> *EMANDI* I hope this positive OPK turns into your son or daughter and sibling for little Emily
> *MOLLY* Boy! Boy! Boy! Boy! Boy!
> *KITTEH* By the powers of the 10k, I wish you a wonder epidural and no tearing
> 
> 
> Pwweeeease forgive me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original 10k post:
> I want post 9999 bc I think it's coolClick to expand...

i wasnt mentioned sob sob


----------



## firstbaby25

Well my lovely - I'm currently watching the football... United are winning got a pen in the irst 2 mins... Now stevie G has gone off :cry: I'm waiting for my OPK's to turn positive, had a faint line! I'm either approaching it or I had it already... The :sex: should have it covered, I'm doing every other day this time as my friend swears by it! I'm giving epo a rest just in case it is causing anything! I will also be purchasing preseed for the next cycle I hope it works... I might wait and see if you get a :bfp: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I can't hack every-other-day, I feel like I've skipped a day of 'connection' with OH.

I wish I wasn't so odd.


----------



## Sarachka

aww look what someone just put through my door:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e49cc2f8.jpg


----------



## want2bamum86

awww how cute


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> aww look what someone just put through my door:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e49cc2f8.jpg

Noonoo!!! I :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat: my girl!!! After your lovely dedication post, I'm sure to get one :thumbup:

My boys are off to the grandparents for *TWO* nights from tomorrow! They haven't slept over for so long before. It's only literally round the corner from us - about 300m but still. *BUT* it should coincide with operation egg drop :happydance: I'm getting a slightly darker line on my opk today, no smiley face yet but getting there. And yesterday I had very globby ewcm


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I can't hack every-other-day, I feel like I've skipped a day of 'connection' with OH.
> 
> I wish I wasn't so odd.

:haha: You sound like me when OH and I first met but that was 17 years ago, when we were 17 so I think I'd probably die if we were still at it every day or every second day! I'm far too old now! :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon Ladies, feeling odd this morning, odd that i cant explain it :wacko: watching jamie olivers 30 min meals is making me hungry :haha: think might be a late sunday dinner as OH is ill and in bed bless him :(


----------



## Sarachka

HAAAAAAA translation of what the cat is saying to the printer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSK1D3bZhRs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie!!! Omg. I hope I hope I hope! :yipee: When are you testing again? OMG.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Oh Trin .....:wacko:
> 
> I looked at the superdrug one in the time limit and wasnt sure if I could see anything..... then I cam back a few minutes later and ripped it apart :haha: then could see it ....and its dried that way ! got over excited and did a frer and BFN..... and as I sit here looking at my weed on sticks the frer has an evap now and deffo nothing was there in the time frame !
> 
> I have one test left so might see if I can last till tuesday ...not sure I will !

Sweetling- the test I did on Christmas day at 11 dpo was so faint that I didn't see a thing until I took the casing off. Even still, it was so faint that I would "find" it and if I stared at it too long it would disappear. I didn't really think it was real. The only thing that really made me suspicious is that I had NEVER had a line on those tests. OMG. I'm getting excited for you... here's that test I took on Christmas again...
 



Attached Files:







see25Dec.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> aww look what someone just put through my door:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e49cc2f8.jpg
> 
> Noonoo!!! I :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat: my girl!!! After your lovely dedication post, I'm sure to get one :thumbup:
> 
> My boys are off to the grandparents for *TWO* nights from tomorrow! They haven't slept over for so long before. It's only literally round the corner from us - about 300m but still. *BUT* it should coincide with operation egg drop :happydance: I'm getting a slightly darker line on my opk today, no smiley face yet but getting there. And yesterday I had very globby ewcmClick to expand...

Ooo! That sounds SO promising!!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HAAAAAAA translation of what the cat is saying to the printer:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:OMG!!!! That is the best ever!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> HAAAAAAA translation of what the cat is saying to the printer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSK1D3bZhRs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

:rofl: That was hilarious! I showed my OH and he was dying... tears from the eyes and all. :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> Crunchieeeeee :flower:, what a news!!! :hugs:
> Was it you Holly who said it (as a joke) already - you Crunchie going for the scan and doc says that you are pregnant.
> I hope I hope I hope [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> BTW Crunchie :winkwink: don't tell anyone :shhh: but certain post is coming. So it's either you or me. I'll let you have it .... are you there?
> Just remember :shhh:
> 
> 
> ... and my OPK is positive today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::happydance: for + opk emandi !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit where are your "pot" pics ??


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:

Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Omg sorry!

I think your lovely dedication made up for your post nabbing so I won't lend you my thorny branch just yet :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit where are your "pot" pics ??

Hiya lovely :wave:

I will post some pot progress next week when it looks a little more obvious :thumbup: What about your pot pics?? Anything to share?


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Dinner plans everyone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Haricots verts, steak haché, coquillettes:munch: Satsumas for dessert.


----------



## Sarachka

Ive had 4 satsumas today! I don't feel like cooking anything for OH bc he just ignored (or didn't hear I guess) my call. And I'm passive aggressive like dat.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...

Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Dinner plans everyone?

Whatever OH is cooking...not sure what that is yet but smells nice :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> kit where are your "pot" pics ??
> 
> Hiya lovely :wave:
> 
> I will post some pot progress next week when it looks a little more obvious :thumbup: What about your pot pics?? Anything to share?Click to expand...

:thumbup: im fine today been out to son's footy game then to friends house to see her lo he is 1 today:happydance:,now having yummy sunday roast:thumbup:, i will post somne pics after 12w scan :thumbup:, how are you doing your clothes still fit:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> kit where are your "pot" pics ??
> 
> Hiya lovely :wave:
> 
> I will post some pot progress next week when it looks a little more obvious :thumbup: What about your pot pics?? Anything to share?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: im fine today been out to son's footy game then to friends house to see her lo he is 1 today:happydance:,now having yummy sunday roast:thumbup:, i will post somne pics after 12w scan :thumbup:, how are you doing your clothes still fit:blush:Click to expand...

Mmmm, enjoy your roast!! :munch:

Well, up until the last day or two, yes, my clothes still fit but since the "pot" has begun I'm feeling some tightness in the waistbands of my jeans. I've ordered some bellybands to try to make my own clothes last a bit longer. You still in your usual clothes?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks *Sarachka* for the 10000th dedication:thumbup: And that cat video! :rofl:

Me and my mottley crew are all very windswept and oxygenated after our 3 and a half hour walk to the park and back, although half an hour of that was spent in a quaint café having hot chocolate, nom nom.:coffee: It's one of Louis IV's parks, called Le Parc de Marly and is so beautiful:cloud9: I go there all the time with LO. There was an amazing swan and I took photos with Molly in mind, since it's a bit (?) like ducklings!?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0









017.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0









018.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0









020.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 0









021.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks *Sarachka* for the 10000th dedication:thumbup: And that cat video! :rofl:
> 
> Me and my mottley crew are all very windswept and oxygenated after our 3 and a half hour walk to the park and back, although half an hour of that was spent in a quaint café having hot chocolate, nom nom.:coffee: It's one of Louis IV's parks, called Le Parc de Marly and is so beautiful:cloud9: I go there all the time with LO. There was an amazing swan and I took photos with Molly in mind, since it's a bit (?) like ducklings!?:shrug:

Very sweet of you. :hugs:


----------



## poas

She's due on wednesday, I hope it was just a case of testing too early,but I seem to fall into the same trap most months.Aaaagh.


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone how are you all? 
x


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?Click to expand...

Hi there :flower:,

i can see by your name you must like to POAS:haha:!!
Im just writing to say hello and also welcome you to the thread like all the other ladies:thumbup:, and to say dont get to bummed by BFN even at 11dpo as from personal experience that is way to early (for me anyway even though i do admit to poas as early as 7dpo when 1st ttc:blush:) i to suffered numerous BFN and even in both my cycles that turned out to be + in the end from 14dpo untill 17dpo my HPT's were big white in my face white answers:growlmad:this happened both times with me which i think is to do with my 25-26day cycles therefore i am a little behind by a few days of the hcg building up in my wee wee to result in a + test result . Thats my story anyhow and i will say this even though i myself earlier admitted to doing it its to early and can result in results that are in fact a chemicle which you excite yourself about only for it to turn into af in the next couple of days(this is as painful as a mc and has happened to me and friends at home and on bnb:hugs:). Hope this gives you some PMA and by all means poas huni if you wish i just thought i would post you my advice/personal experience:hugs:

GOOD LUCK :thumbup::flower::winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm, tea for us? likely to be fish fingers chips and parsley sauce :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having a lovely glass of wine and some French saucisson sec- *no* not _that_ type of French sausage you dirty turtlys


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> kit where are your "pot" pics ??
> 
> Hiya lovely :wave:
> 
> I will post some pot progress next week when it looks a little more obvious :thumbup: What about your pot pics?? Anything to share?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: im fine today been out to son's footy game then to friends house to see her lo he is 1 today:happydance:,now having yummy sunday roast:thumbup:, i will post somne pics after 12w scan :thumbup:, how are you doing your clothes still fit:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm, enjoy your roast!! :munch:
> 
> Well, up until the last day or two, yes, my clothes still fit but since the "pot" has begun I'm feeling some tightness in the waistbands of my jeans. I've ordered some bellybands to try to make my own clothes last a bit longer. You still in your usual clothes?Click to expand...

Um was yom yom:cloud9:as Bethany would say!!! (could eat it again:blush:)

Well the clothes situation i have already out grown my skinny jeans they still fasten but make me wanna wee sooooooo much!!!:haha:

And i must admit i have asked my friend for my size 12 jeans back that she had after she had LO :shrug:i dunno i thinks im going to massivooooo:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm, tea for us? likely to be fish fingers chips and parsley sauce :)

Cod in parsley sauce is what my mum always served me as a kid if I was ill, and to this day I eat fish and parsley sauce as "get better" food! Yummo!


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone how are you all?
> x

:thumbup: how are you my sweet? How are you and bubs doing today?:baby:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sounds yom yom to Ginge i could prob eat that tooooo (oooppS)


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all?
> x
> 
> :thumbup: how are you my sweet? How are you and bubs doing today?:baby:Click to expand...

hey im not too bad still only have a little bit of nausea so feel anxious but im sure everything is ok my boobs were hurting last night so thats good right? and i want cherry yoghurt lol how are you? xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Grrr I have sore itchy nipples.....why does my body torture me so when the CBFM never even gave me a high


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there :flower:,
> 
> i can see by your name you must like to POAS:haha:!!
> Im just writing to say hello and also welcome you to the thread like all the other ladies:thumbup:, and to say dont get to bummed by BFN even at 11dpo as from personal experience that is way to early (for me anyway even though i do admit to poas as early as 7dpo when 1st ttc:blush:) i to suffered numerous BFN and even in both my cycles that turned out to be + in the end from 14dpo untill 17dpo my HPT's were big white in my face white answers:growlmad:this happened both times with me which i think is to do with my 25-26day cycles therefore i am a little behind by a few days of the hcg building up in my wee wee to result in a + test result . Thats my story anyhow and i will say this even though i myself earlier admitted to doing it its to early and can result in results that are in fact a chemicle which you excite yourself about only for it to turn into af in the next couple of days(this is as painful as a mc and has happened to me and friends at home and on bnb:hugs:). Hope this gives you some PMA and by all means poas huni if you wish i just thought i would post you my advice/personal experience:hugs:
> 
> GOOD LUCK :thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...

You know newmummy, I'm more and more into the idea of not testing early, to avoid the early miscarriage/chemical disappointment risk:flower: This month I'm tempted not to POA single S! No Opk :yellowcard: No Hpt :ban:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all?
> x
> 
> :thumbup: how are you my sweet? How are you and bubs doing today?:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> hey im not too bad still only have a little bit of nausea so feel anxious but im sure everything is ok my boobs were hurting last night so thats good right? and i want cherry yoghurt lol how are you? xxClick to expand...

Pregnant or not, cherry yoghurt is sooooooooo good!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I take it no-one does then? Just me and the tumbleweed who like roller blading? :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Have you turtles ever visited craigslist?


----------



## Mollykins

I enjoy roller blading as well Holly. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are you all?
> x
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: how are you my sweet? How are you and bubs doing today?:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> hey im not too bad still only have a little bit of nausea so feel anxious but im sure everything is ok my boobs were hurting last night so thats good right? and i want cherry yoghurt lol how are you? xxClick to expand...

Im good my nausea dissapeared on wed:happydance:(although im kinda missing it and its making me like you worry:shrug:)

Bb's hurty on and off yesterday and today so least thats back!!!:happydance:

Yeah i would say we are both been overly cautious but hey we deserve to be:cloud9:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

totally off topic and random BUT does anyone have a xbox with xbox live?

If you do, do you have any of those spare 48hour trials that you get free in games going spare?


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Grrr I have sore itchy nipples.....why does my body torture me so when the CBFM never even gave me a high

Hi Ginge! With my 1st pregnancy (the mc one) I had MASSIVO ITCHY NIPS! But I do get them from time to time now and I think it's the chlorine from the swimming pool:shrug: But oh wouldn't it be luvverly if you were with child, hence the itchy nips!:happydance: And as for the CBFM, well I suggest burning a candle then slowly dripping hot wax over it. Or you could rub chilli peppers all over it, see how it likes that:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there :flower:,
> 
> i can see by your name you must like to POAS:haha:!!
> Im just writing to say hello and also welcome you to the thread like all the other ladies:thumbup:, and to say dont get to bummed by BFN even at 11dpo as from personal experience that is way to early (for me anyway even though i do admit to poas as early as 7dpo when 1st ttc:blush:) i to suffered numerous BFN and even in both my cycles that turned out to be + in the end from 14dpo untill 17dpo my HPT's were big white in my face white answers:growlmad:this happened both times with me which i think is to do with my 25-26day cycles therefore i am a little behind by a few days of the hcg building up in my wee wee to result in a + test result . Thats my story anyhow and i will say this even though i myself earlier admitted to doing it its to early and can result in results that are in fact a chemicle which you excite yourself about only for it to turn into af in the next couple of days(this is as painful as a mc and has happened to me and friends at home and on bnb:hugs:). Hope this gives you some PMA and by all means poas huni if you wish i just thought i would post you my advice/personal experience:hugs:
> 
> GOOD LUCK :thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know newmummy, I'm more and more into the idea of not testing early, to avoid the early miscarriage/chemical disappointment risk:flower: This month I'm tempted not to POA single S! No Opk :yellowcard: No Hpt :ban:Click to expand...

You know Bethany i didnt po any opk's both the cycles i got BFP's and only poa hpt at 14 dpo and 17 dpo with both too .......14dpo both were - and 17dpo both were + so there is method in my madness and believes and i can honestly say they were both cycles where we were more realisticly NTNP as one was in egypt and one away with ds and his friends at our caravan (even though both times we did lots of the nasty!!:blush:) we didnt really notice we did at the right time if you know what i mean:haha:. I would go with this way of thinking its worked for me twice now with no ic's opk's no fancy cb smiley opk's and no frer hpt's just your standard asda price 2 for £3 something :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Haaaa ok I have to forgive OH for 'not hearing' my phone call bc he came home, got in the shower, and then came into the lounge in my mint green dressing gown lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> totally off topic and random BUT does anyone have a xbox with xbox live?
> 
> If you do, do you have any of those spare 48hour trials that you get free in games going spare?

No sorry babe, but is that your most recent test on your avatar?


----------



## Sarachka

I have an xbox and xbox live but we just got the 12 month subscription thingy


----------



## xMissxZoiex

HollyMonkey said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> totally off topic and random BUT does anyone have a xbox with xbox live?
> 
> If you do, do you have any of those spare 48hour trials that you get free in games going spare?
> 
> No sorry babe, but is that your most recent test on your avatar?Click to expand...

Nope that was last cycle, im only 1dpo now. It was an EVAP! :growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> totally off topic and random BUT does anyone have a xbox with xbox live?
> 
> If you do, do you have any of those spare 48hour trials that you get free in games going spare?


Hi there miss zoie my son has xbox but we are waiting to pick up his wireless headset & then we have a 3 mth connection we bought with COD for him but no freebies soz :flower:




HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Grrr I have sore itchy nipples.....why does my body torture me so when the CBFM never even gave me a high
> 
> Hi Ginge! With my 1st pregnancy (the mc one) I had MASSIVO ITCHY NIPS! But I do get them from time to time now and I think it's the chlorine from the swimming pool:shrug: But oh wouldn't it be luvverly if you were with child, hence the itchy nips!:happydance: And as for the CBFM, well I suggest burning a candle then slowly dripping hot wax over it. Or you could rub chilli peppers all over it, see how it likes that:haha:Click to expand...

Um yes i 2nd that it would be fab if you were and then you could really go ninja on your cbfm and lay it to rest:haha: and i also 2nd i had itchy bb's all over with both my latest pregnancy's


----------



## new mummy2010

No Molly is it a place you mentioned before?


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> No Molly is it a place you mentioned before?

www.craigslist.org It's fab- you all should look into it. 

What week were you in for your scan?


----------



## new mummy2010

No molls is that a place ? you mentioned before?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there :flower:,
> 
> i can see by your name you must like to POAS:haha:!!
> Im just writing to say hello and also welcome you to the thread like all the other ladies:thumbup:, and to say dont get to bummed by BFN even at 11dpo as from personal experience that is way to early (for me anyway even though i do admit to poas as early as 7dpo when 1st ttc:blush:) i to suffered numerous BFN and even in both my cycles that turned out to be + in the end from 14dpo untill 17dpo my HPT's were big white in my face white answers:growlmad:this happened both times with me which i think is to do with my 25-26day cycles therefore i am a little behind by a few days of the hcg building up in my wee wee to result in a + test result . Thats my story anyhow and i will say this even though i myself earlier admitted to doing it its to early and can result in results that are in fact a chemicle which you excite yourself about only for it to turn into af in the next couple of days(this is as painful as a mc and has happened to me and friends at home and on bnb:hugs:). Hope this gives you some PMA and by all means poas huni if you wish i just thought i would post you my advice/personal experience:hugs:
> 
> GOOD LUCK :thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know newmummy, I'm more and more into the idea of not testing early, to avoid the early miscarriage/chemical disappointment risk:flower: This month I'm tempted not to POA single S! No Opk :yellowcard: No Hpt :ban:Click to expand...
> 
> You know Bethany i didnt po any opk's both the cycles i got BFP's and only poa hpt at 14 dpo and 17 dpo with both too .......14dpo both were - and 17dpo both were + so there is method in my madness and believes and i can honestly say they were both cycles where we were more realisticly NTNP as one was in egypt and one away with ds and his friends at our caravan (even though both times we did lots of the nasty!!:blush:) we didnt really notice we did at the right time if you know what i mean:haha:. I would go with this way of thinking its worked for me twice now with no ic's opk's no fancy cb smiley opk's and no frer hpt's just your standard asda price 2 for £3 something :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: newmummy!:haha: me too!!!:happydance: But I seem to refuse to learn from my experience!!:haha: My 1st (but mc) took me until the mc at 8 weeks to even _realise_ I was pregnant:blush: So the test was a blood test, not an hpt, due to pains and bleeding, and my obgyn was like, "oh yes, you're well and truly pregnant," looking at my tens of thousands of BCG!!! And LO was conceived on an "off" month where I was in the UK visiting my folks and DH stayed in France, must have just O'd early:shrug: But at the time I didn't even know what an OPK was, so I'm tempted to go back to my old fangled methods:jo: They seemed to work at least!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope sorry zoie i dont have any trials at the moment, and it would be lovely if the itchy nipples were a sign of being prego i did have itchy nipples with my chemical though but i dont have any hope left in me now :(


----------



## new mummy2010

oops double post sorry it didnt appear first time!!

I had private one at 7w 1d next one is 26/1/11 i will be 12w 2d

When is your next one hun i?


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> oops double post sorry it didnt appear first time!!
> 
> I had private one at 7w 1d next one is 26/1/11 i will be 12w 2d
> 
> When is your next one hun i?

My next one is at 7wks + 1 ! :dance: Unfortunately it seems that my OH may not be able to be there. :(


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there :flower:,
> 
> i can see by your name you must like to POAS:haha:!!
> Im just writing to say hello and also welcome you to the thread like all the other ladies:thumbup:, and to say dont get to bummed by BFN even at 11dpo as from personal experience that is way to early (for me anyway even though i do admit to poas as early as 7dpo when 1st ttc:blush:) i to suffered numerous BFN and even in both my cycles that turned out to be + in the end from 14dpo untill 17dpo my HPT's were big white in my face white answers:growlmad:this happened both times with me which i think is to do with my 25-26day cycles therefore i am a little behind by a few days of the hcg building up in my wee wee to result in a + test result . Thats my story anyhow and i will say this even though i myself earlier admitted to doing it its to early and can result in results that are in fact a chemicle which you excite yourself about only for it to turn into af in the next couple of days(this is as painful as a mc and has happened to me and friends at home and on bnb:hugs:). Hope this gives you some PMA and by all means poas huni if you wish i just thought i would post you my advice/personal experience:hugs:
> 
> GOOD LUCK :thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know newmummy, I'm more and more into the idea of not testing early, to avoid the early miscarriage/chemical disappointment risk:flower: This month I'm tempted not to POA single S! No Opk :yellowcard: No Hpt :ban:Click to expand...
> 
> You know Bethany i didnt po any opk's both the cycles i got BFP's and only poa hpt at 14 dpo and 17 dpo with both too .......14dpo both were - and 17dpo both were + so there is method in my madness and believes and i can honestly say they were both cycles where we were more realisticly NTNP as one was in egypt and one away with ds and his friends at our caravan (even though both times we did lots of the nasty!!:blush:) we didnt really notice we did at the right time if you know what i mean:haha:. I would go with this way of thinking its worked for me twice now with no ic's opk's no fancy cb smiley opk's and no frer hpt's just your standard asda price 2 for £3 something :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: newmummy!:haha: me too!!!:happydance: But I seem to refuse to learn from my experience!!:haha: My 1st (but mc) took me until the mc at 8 weeks to even _realise_ I was pregnant:blush: So the test was a blood test, not an hpt, due to pains and bleeding, and my obgyn was like, "oh yes, you're well and truly pregnant," looking at my tens of thousands of BCG!!! And LO was conceived on an "off" month where I was in the UK visiting my folks and DH stayed in France, must have just O'd early:shrug: But at the time I didn't even know what an OPK was, so I'm tempted to go back to my old fangled methods:jo: They seemed to work at least!!Click to expand...

I dedicate my 800th post to BETHANY!!!:happydance::baby:let the old ways bring you a lovely BFP:happydance: 

dunno if that will bring you any luck but i think your on my wave length and thats how i got my 2 bfps and i swear its cos i was'nt stressed out about poas and sucking the life out of oh reserves lol:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> totally off topic and random BUT does anyone have a xbox with xbox live?
> 
> If you do, do you have any of those spare 48hour trials that you get free in games going spare?
> 
> No sorry babe, but is that your most recent test on your avatar?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that was last cycle, im only 1dpo now. It was an EVAP! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That's one evil evap:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

HollyMonkey said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> totally off topic and random BUT does anyone have a xbox with xbox live?
> 
> If you do, do you have any of those spare 48hour trials that you get free in games going spare?
> 
> No sorry babe, but is that your most recent test on your avatar?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that was last cycle, im only 1dpo now. It was an EVAP! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> That's one evil evap:hugs:Click to expand...

Yep it is :( I really beleived i was pregnant! :cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oops double post sorry it didnt appear first time!!
> 
> I had private one at 7w 1d next one is 26/1/11 i will be 12w 2d
> 
> When is your next one hun i?
> 
> My next one is at 7wks + 1 ! :dance: Unfortunately it seems that my OH may not be able to be there. :(Click to expand...

:hugs:that sucks Molls but im sure you will have DH and us turtles there in mind and defo in spirit do you not know we are there each time one of us oas or has a scan or a down moment :thumbup: ......... well you lot always are for me


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Nope sorry zoie i dont have any trials at the moment, and it would be lovely if the itchy nipples were a sign of being prego i did have itchy nipples with my chemical though but i dont have any hope left in me now :(

:cry: This makes me so sad to hear you say this lovely Ginge :( You've been on a very long road, but your latest tests etc should give you answers. Let that give you hope because you will know how to get your baby one way or another once you have those answers :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I enjoy roller blading as well Holly. :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I enjoy roller blading as well Holly. :thumbup:

I do too Holly....except I don't have my own skates so rarely do it :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Haaaa ok I have to forgive OH for 'not hearing' my phone call bc he came home, got in the shower, and then came into the lounge in my mint green dressing gown lol

Ooo, a vision in mint green? I'm sure that gave you a chuckle :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there :flower:,
> 
> i can see by your name you must like to POAS:haha:!!
> Im just writing to say hello and also welcome you to the thread like all the other ladies:thumbup:, and to say dont get to bummed by BFN even at 11dpo as from personal experience that is way to early (for me anyway even though i do admit to poas as early as 7dpo when 1st ttc:blush:) i to suffered numerous BFN and even in both my cycles that turned out to be + in the end from 14dpo untill 17dpo my HPT's were big white in my face white answers:growlmad:this happened both times with me which i think is to do with my 25-26day cycles therefore i am a little behind by a few days of the hcg building up in my wee wee to result in a + test result . Thats my story anyhow and i will say this even though i myself earlier admitted to doing it its to early and can result in results that are in fact a chemicle which you excite yourself about only for it to turn into af in the next couple of days(this is as painful as a mc and has happened to me and friends at home and on bnb:hugs:). Hope this gives you some PMA and by all means poas huni if you wish i just thought i would post you my advice/personal experience:hugs:
> 
> GOOD LUCK :thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know newmummy, I'm more and more into the idea of not testing early, to avoid the early miscarriage/chemical disappointment risk:flower: This month I'm tempted not to POA single S! No Opk :yellowcard: No Hpt :ban:Click to expand...
> 
> You know Bethany i didnt po any opk's both the cycles i got BFP's and only poa hpt at 14 dpo and 17 dpo with both too .......14dpo both were - and 17dpo both were + so there is method in my madness and believes and i can honestly say they were both cycles where we were more realisticly NTNP as one was in egypt and one away with ds and his friends at our caravan (even though both times we did lots of the nasty!!:blush:) we didnt really notice we did at the right time if you know what i mean:haha:. I would go with this way of thinking its worked for me twice now with no ic's opk's no fancy cb smiley opk's and no frer hpt's just your standard asda price 2 for £3 something :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: newmummy!:haha: me too!!!:happydance: But I seem to refuse to learn from my experience!!:haha: My 1st (but mc) took me until the mc at 8 weeks to even _realise_ I was pregnant:blush: So the test was a blood test, not an hpt, due to pains and bleeding, and my obgyn was like, "oh yes, you're well and truly pregnant," looking at my tens of thousands of BCG!!! And LO was conceived on an "off" month where I was in the UK visiting my folks and DH stayed in France, must have just O'd early:shrug: But at the time I didn't even know what an OPK was, so I'm tempted to go back to my old fangled methods:jo: They seemed to work at least!!Click to expand...

You know, my first pregnancy (also mc) was conceived on a NTNP basis too. This one however was completely contrived with help of CBFM (sorry Holly, I know that's a dirty word to you :blush:) but I do subscribe to the theory that when the pressure is off, often the magic happens :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oops double post sorry it didnt appear first time!!
> 
> I had private one at 7w 1d next one is 26/1/11 i will be 12w 2d
> 
> When is your next one hun i?
> 
> My next one is at 7wks + 1 ! :dance: Unfortunately it seems that my OH may not be able to be there. :(Click to expand...

That really is poo Molly...he can't re-arrange?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there :flower:,
> 
> i can see by your name you must like to POAS:haha:!!
> Im just writing to say hello and also welcome you to the thread like all the other ladies:thumbup:, and to say dont get to bummed by BFN even at 11dpo as from personal experience that is way to early (for me anyway even though i do admit to poas as early as 7dpo when 1st ttc:blush:) i to suffered numerous BFN and even in both my cycles that turned out to be + in the end from 14dpo untill 17dpo my HPT's were big white in my face white answers:growlmad:this happened both times with me which i think is to do with my 25-26day cycles therefore i am a little behind by a few days of the hcg building up in my wee wee to result in a + test result . Thats my story anyhow and i will say this even though i myself earlier admitted to doing it its to early and can result in results that are in fact a chemicle which you excite yourself about only for it to turn into af in the next couple of days(this is as painful as a mc and has happened to me and friends at home and on bnb:hugs:). Hope this gives you some PMA and by all means poas huni if you wish i just thought i would post you my advice/personal experience:hugs:
> 
> GOOD LUCK :thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know newmummy, I'm more and more into the idea of not testing early, to avoid the early miscarriage/chemical disappointment risk:flower: This month I'm tempted not to POA single S! No Opk :yellowcard: No Hpt :ban:Click to expand...
> 
> You know Bethany i didnt po any opk's both the cycles i got BFP's and only poa hpt at 14 dpo and 17 dpo with both too .......14dpo both were - and 17dpo both were + so there is method in my madness and believes and i can honestly say they were both cycles where we were more realisticly NTNP as one was in egypt and one away with ds and his friends at our caravan (even though both times we did lots of the nasty!!:blush:) we didnt really notice we did at the right time if you know what i mean:haha:. I would go with this way of thinking its worked for me twice now with no ic's opk's no fancy cb smiley opk's and no frer hpt's just your standard asda price 2 for £3 something :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: newmummy!:haha: me too!!!:happydance: But I seem to refuse to learn from my experience!!:haha: My 1st (but mc) took me until the mc at 8 weeks to even _realise_ I was pregnant:blush: So the test was a blood test, not an hpt, due to pains and bleeding, and my obgyn was like, "oh yes, you're well and truly pregnant," looking at my tens of thousands of BCG!!! And LO was conceived on an "off" month where I was in the UK visiting my folks and DH stayed in France, must have just O'd early:shrug: But at the time I didn't even know what an OPK was, so I'm tempted to go back to my old fangled methods:jo: They seemed to work at least!!Click to expand...
> 
> I dedicate my 800th post to BETHANY!!!:happydance::baby:let the old ways bring you a lovely BFP:happydance:
> 
> dunno if that will bring you any luck but i think your on my wave length and thats how i got my 2 bfps and i swear its cos i was'nt stressed out about poas and sucking the life out of oh reserves lol:blush:Click to expand...

Oooooo Thankyou new mummy!!!!!!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/a_plain.gif That made me a bit :cry: to see that, so out of the blue!! I will treasure that post and do my best to transform it into a good ol' traditional :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oops double post sorry it didnt appear first time!!
> 
> I had private one at 7w 1d next one is 26/1/11 i will be 12w 2d
> 
> When is your next one hun i?
> 
> My next one is at 7wks + 1 ! :dance: Unfortunately it seems that my OH may not be able to be there. :(Click to expand...
> 
> That really is poo Molly...he can't re-arrange?Click to expand...

Unfortunately, no. The best he can do is try to get back in time. FX!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oops double post sorry it didnt appear first time!!
> 
> I had private one at 7w 1d next one is 26/1/11 i will be 12w 2d
> 
> When is your next one hun i?
> 
> My next one is at 7wks + 1 ! :dance: Unfortunately it seems that my OH may not be able to be there. :(Click to expand...
> 
> That really is poo Molly...he can't re-arrange?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, no. The best he can do is try to get back in time. FX!Click to expand...

I really hope he manages :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I wrote yesterday for first time,this morning 11dpo I tested but was neg.
> So I think I'm back on the bench for this month :nope:
> 
> Aww, sorry doll....keep your chin up though, it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I'm pretty bummed out but already starting to try and fool myself-it was too early,i didnt use first pee etc....self-delusion is a killer!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey maybe it was too early?? You never know as some ladies don't get their BFP till around AF. Remind me, when is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there :flower:,
> 
> i can see by your name you must like to POAS:haha:!!
> Im just writing to say hello and also welcome you to the thread like all the other ladies:thumbup:, and to say dont get to bummed by BFN even at 11dpo as from personal experience that is way to early (for me anyway even though i do admit to poas as early as 7dpo when 1st ttc:blush:) i to suffered numerous BFN and even in both my cycles that turned out to be + in the end from 14dpo untill 17dpo my HPT's were big white in my face white answers:growlmad:this happened both times with me which i think is to do with my 25-26day cycles therefore i am a little behind by a few days of the hcg building up in my wee wee to result in a + test result . Thats my story anyhow and i will say this even though i myself earlier admitted to doing it its to early and can result in results that are in fact a chemicle which you excite yourself about only for it to turn into af in the next couple of days(this is as painful as a mc and has happened to me and friends at home and on bnb:hugs:). Hope this gives you some PMA and by all means poas huni if you wish i just thought i would post you my advice/personal experience:hugs:
> 
> GOOD LUCK :thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know newmummy, I'm more and more into the idea of not testing early, to avoid the early miscarriage/chemical disappointment risk:flower: This month I'm tempted not to POA single S! No Opk :yellowcard: No Hpt :ban:Click to expand...
> 
> You know Bethany i didnt po any opk's both the cycles i got BFP's and only poa hpt at 14 dpo and 17 dpo with both too .......14dpo both were - and 17dpo both were + so there is method in my madness and believes and i can honestly say they were both cycles where we were more realisticly NTNP as one was in egypt and one away with ds and his friends at our caravan (even though both times we did lots of the nasty!!:blush:) we didnt really notice we did at the right time if you know what i mean:haha:. I would go with this way of thinking its worked for me twice now with no ic's opk's no fancy cb smiley opk's and no frer hpt's just your standard asda price 2 for £3 something :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: newmummy!:haha: me too!!!:happydance: But I seem to refuse to learn from my experience!!:haha: My 1st (but mc) took me until the mc at 8 weeks to even _realise_ I was pregnant:blush: So the test was a blood test, not an hpt, due to pains and bleeding, and my obgyn was like, "oh yes, you're well and truly pregnant," looking at my tens of thousands of BCG!!! And LO was conceived on an "off" month where I was in the UK visiting my folks and DH stayed in France, must have just O'd early:shrug: But at the time I didn't even know what an OPK was, so I'm tempted to go back to my old fangled methods:jo: They seemed to work at least!!Click to expand...
> 
> I dedicate my 800th post to BETHANY!!!:happydance::baby:let the old ways bring you a lovely BFP:happydance:
> 
> dunno if that will bring you any luck but i think your on my wave length and thats how i got my 2 bfps and i swear its cos i was'nt stressed out about poas and sucking the life out of oh reserves lol:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo Thankyou new mummy!!!!!!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/a_plain.gif That made me a bit :cry: to see that, so out of the blue!! I will treasure that post and do my best to transform it into a good ol' traditional :bfp: :hugs:Click to expand...

:dust:your very welcome!!! Come on Bethany's traditional:bfp::dust:

didn't mean to make you:cry: sorry wanted it to go to good use:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Night night turtles. I have to go nurse DH's cut foot. It's all swollen and he can't reach his feet so i'm in doctor mode....of course, he's dying. Man-cut-feet is just as bad as man-flu so i'd better check he has his will in order :haha:

Chat tomorrow

PS rollerblading is an evil word for me. I broke a rib and cracked 2 more whilst rollerblading...of course I was 20 and a little more than tipsy on gin so that may have something to do with it :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Nope sorry zoie i dont have any trials at the moment, and it would be lovely if the itchy nipples were a sign of being prego i did have itchy nipples with my chemical though but i dont have any hope left in me now :(
> 
> :cry: This makes me so sad to hear you say this lovely Ginge :( You've been on a very long road, but your latest tests etc should give you answers. Let that give you hope because you will know how to get your baby one way or another once you have those answers :hugs:Click to expand...

Call me Madame PMA if you like but I soooo see my sister's story in Ginge. I now have 2 nieces and a nephew...............................................


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oops double post sorry it didnt appear first time!!
> 
> I had private one at 7w 1d next one is 26/1/11 i will be 12w 2d
> 
> When is your next one hun i?
> 
> My next one is at 7wks + 1 ! :dance: Unfortunately it seems that my OH may not be able to be there. :(Click to expand...
> 
> That really is poo Molly...he can't re-arrange?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, no. The best he can do is try to get back in time. FX!Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope he manages :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too im sure he will make it like your very own super hero:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Night nurse Trin zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sarachka

All my Packages so far
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5179aaa0.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trinity...hope DH's foot doesn't fall off or anything :shock: :winkwink:

Sleep well :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> All my Packages so far
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5179aaa0.jpg

Excellent! Clever Sarachka! :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I wish I had some PMA but until I see the doctor I don't think i'll have any, I have sore nipples - sign of AF and cramps which are a sign of AF. I feel a bit sick but thats becoming the norm for me now..


----------



## new mummy2010

Im very very sleepy myself may slink off to watch "wild at heart " in bed and think of Trin !!! night turtles zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Night night turtles. I have to go nurse DH's cut foot. It's all swollen and he can't reach his feet so i'm in doctor mode....of course, he's dying. Man-cut-feet is just as bad as man-flu so i'd better check he has his will in order :haha:
> 
> Chat tomorrow
> 
> PS rollerblading is an evil word for me. I broke a rib and cracked 2 more whilst rollerblading...of course I was 20 and a little more than tipsy on gin so that may have something to do with it :blush:

Good luck with an afflicted man, rather you than me:haha: I won't mention the R-Blading word then Trin my love:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Night new mummy....watch out for those lions and tigers and bears..OH MY! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Im very very sleepy myself may slink off to watch "wild at heart " in bed and think of Trin !!! night turtles zzzzzzzzzzz

Night night, I've no idea what Wild at Heart is but it sounds good, Enjoy:flower: I imagine it to be the jungle version of 'Little House on the Prairie":shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonster's off to bed... goody night all
:hug:
:friends:
:flasher:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Holly :hugs::sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi turtles :thumbup:

thanks for all the kind words, and holly for matching my mood ! 

spent the day in a pub in south london having a fab roast and watching DH and my friends oh getting sozzled whilst we watched on ...

at home now and he is snoring on the sofa ....so time for the ironing and making of nexts weeks lunches.....how very boring :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

night holly xxx night Trin


----------



## Mollykins

Night Holly! Night Trin! :wave:

Crunchie- you are testing in the morning right? And posting pics?? I was so very sure you promised us that.... :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night sleepy turtles!

I just had a roast dinner, cooked by a chef it was delightful! I was full bit now I'm not! 

Re: the opk argument... I do know people that have conceived with them and stuff and until I knew about them, I thought I was fertile all the time. With us at his rents we don't feel sexy a lot of the time! So they've proved useful... I'm giving the CBFM a go to see when I get my peaks over 3/4 months and then I think and hopefully a :bfp: if not... I'll do the relaxed approach but I have ntnp for about a year before ttc so that's something to bear in mind... It's good to know when you o or at least when af is due... I try to test at 12dpo so I don't make my period late but this one will be super long as no sign of an egg yet :nope: :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Night Holly! Night Trin! :wave:
> 
> Crunchie- you are testing in the morning right? And posting pics?? I was so very sure you promised us that.... :winkwink:

of course for you....althought its my last test so if its a BFN i wont buy anymore ! 

feel abit nervous to be honest :dohh: what a FOOL i am


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Night Holly! Night Trin! :wave:
> 
> Crunchie- you are testing in the morning right? And posting pics?? I was so very sure you promised us that.... :winkwink:
> 
> of course for you....althought its my last test so if its a BFN i wont buy anymore !
> 
> feel abit nervous to be honest :dohh: what a FOOL i amClick to expand...

Not a fool! :growlmad: Okay, if it's your last test... perhaps waiting until Tuesday would be best. Ooo I'm impatient!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- all of your packages are wonderful! :thumbup: You should be so proud of yourself!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Night Holly! Night Trin! :wave:
> 
> Crunchie- you are testing in the morning right? And posting pics?? I was so very sure you promised us that.... :winkwink:
> 
> of course for you....althought its my last test so if its a BFN i wont buy anymore !
> 
> feel abit nervous to be honest :dohh: what a FOOL i amClick to expand...
> 
> Not a fool! :growlmad: Okay, if it's your last test... perhaps waiting until Tuesday would be best. Ooo I'm impatient!!Click to expand...

you so know tomorrow morning i will be running to the loo.....:test:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Night Holly! Night Trin! :wave:
> 
> Crunchie- you are testing in the morning right? And posting pics?? I was so very sure you promised us that.... :winkwink:
> 
> of course for you....althought its my last test so if its a BFN i wont buy anymore !
> 
> feel abit nervous to be honest :dohh: what a FOOL i amClick to expand...
> 
> Not a fool! :growlmad: Okay, if it's your last test... perhaps waiting until Tuesday would be best. Ooo I'm impatient!!Click to expand...
> 
> you so know tomorrow morning i will be running to the loo.....:test:Click to expand...

:haha: I understand the urge. I P'dOAS the day after my ultrasound! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Look crunch we all also know if it's evap or remotely looks it... You will have to buy more to poas on Tuesday too! Like if it's stark whit I get ya... I have a theory though, everyone says it's 2-3 days to double but that means they are constantly increasing if what we saw today was a very faint :bfp: then tomorrow it will be a faint :bfp: and you'll inevitably buy more... Only way we don't see more poas is if it's stark White negative... That's my theory! 

Ginge I forgot before :hug: :hugs: I hope you get answers soon! You are a true fighter for the cause... I hope you get your :baby: soon...


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie you are a wise woman.....a wise woman indeed !


----------



## kit_cat

I'm off for an early night tonight...really tired, so catch you all tomorrow. Sleep well lovelies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night kit and lemon xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

I also can't wait for your temp tomorrow!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

oh evening tumbleweed is here then....has everyone gone to bed, im sooooo tired constantly want to sleep all the time :sleep: i start my free swim sessions tomorrow to try and lose some weight :happydance:


----------



## want2bamum86

im here


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: had an idea for my tables at the wedding im going to make some rock crystals :)


----------



## want2bamum86

awwww wow sounds amazing


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I see you lurking! I need to know... pic pic pic!!! :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HAAAAAAA translation of what the cat is saying to the printer:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:OMG!!!! That is the best ever!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: well that cheered me up :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww me! I have to go to bed now. It's late, so very late. :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! hi moll :flower:

so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:

answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







evap1.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 18









evap.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Aww me! I have to go to bed now. It's late, so very late. :sleep:

I am just getting ready for work.......we pass like ships in the night :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:

I don't think that it is an evap love... :hugs: Of course you can see it better than any one of us as it's in real life but I think that might be your blessed second line! Is there a way you can get a blood test?? That would solve it OR go ahead and buy a new test (different brand) and test again in the morning. 

Ooo, I'm getting excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

hey ginge that sounds lovely !!!! when is your wedding again ?

and how rude not to say hi to POAS .....welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:
> 
> I don't think that it is an evap love... :hugs: Of course you can see it better than any one of us as it's in real life but I think that might be your blessed second line! Is there a way you can get a blood test?? That would solve it OR go ahead and buy a new test (different brand) and test again in the morning.
> 
> Ooo, I'm getting excited!! :happydance:Click to expand...

when I had my chemical I begged for a blood test and they told me they just dont do it !!! blahhhhhhh...........as the wise woman jaynie said If i saw a whiff of a line I would be runnuing to the shops.....so I will be at lunchtime ! 

I suppose it could be a faint line as I suppose I am only 10dpo..... I just dunno moll ! :dohh: keep thinking evap until I have a big fat juicy line like yours :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:

Evaps come up at least ten minutes later! I'm putting my money back on dem early dpo boobs:holly: and calling that a faint BFP! Congrats my Frankencrunchie,:hugs: I will do my big congrats post when you self proclaim your BFP.....
happydance::happydance::happydance:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:

I'm sorely tempted by CONGRATULATIONS! now Crunchie. You cannot begin to imagine the self restraint I'm exercising here. I see PINK on that line:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Holly u are showing such good restraint .... !!! Will buy different types of tests today and we can have a good old comparassion later on !


----------



## HollyMonkey

In an effort to remain calm over that franken test of Crunchie's I will bid you all Good Morning:flower::coffee:

I have to clean out my animals and then take LO to the doctor's for her one year vaccinations. Poor sausage, she screams and screams, it's so horrible to watch:cry: 

Next month DH is taking the boys skiing just over my fertile window:growlmad: I was quite looking forward to a quiet week looking after the animals but now I know I'll be wasting an egg I'll be all grumpy! All the more reason to catch the January edition...[-o&lt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Holly u are showing such good restraint .... !!! Will buy different types of tests today and we can have a good old comparassion later on !

You do that. I think you should take a day off work to have proper POAS time. Any symptoms that could help us in the line analysis? That crayon the woman saw during your scan is a promising indicator too, I don't think she'd have seen your period preparing, far more likely she saw a sac:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:

Just looked again, it's soooo a line :shhh:


----------



## new mummy2010

morning ladies hope your all well late shift at work for me 10-6pm but with 12 kiddies so not to bad !! just catching up


----------



## new mummy2010

:nope:


firstbaby25 said:


> Good night sleepy turtles!
> 
> I just had a roast dinner, cooked by a chef it was delightful! I was full bit now I'm not!
> 
> Re: the opk argument... I do know people that have conceived with them and stuff and until I knew about them, I thought I was fertile all the time. With us at his rents we don't feel sexy a lot of the time! So they've proved useful... I'm giving the CBFM a go to see when I get my peaks over 3/4 months and then I think and hopefully a :bfp: if not... I'll do the relaxed approach but I have ntnp for about a year before ttc so that's something to bear in mind... It's good to know when you o or at least when af is due... I try to test at 12dpo so I don't make my period late but this one will be super long as no sign of an egg yet :nope: :shrug:

Hi jaynie maybe your just having an irregular cycle chicka does'nt mean you wont O sweetie:hugs:, im sure you will get your + soon how dark are your lines so far ?




Crunchie said:


> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:

I see the line today :thumbup::baby:.......maybe buy a digi as that worked for Addie straight away with a faint line ,no?

congratulations:happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> In an effort to remain calm over that franken test of Crunchie's I will bid you all Good Morning:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have to clean out my animals and then take LO to the doctor's for her one year vaccinations. Poor sausage, she screams and screams, it's so horrible to watch:cry:
> 
> Next month DH is taking the boys skiing just over my fertile window:growlmad: I was quite looking forward to a quiet week looking after the animals but now I know I'll be wasting an egg I'll be all grumpy! All the more reason to catch the January edition...[-o&lt;

Aw poor Hollymonkey nasty needles, i hated taken DS for his too Bethany , skiing wow sounds like a treat too me and remember your going relaxed are you not ?? Look how Holly came about:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!! :flower: I have skimmed through the posts since I went zzzzz last night...looking exciting Crunchie!! :happydance: 

Off to read and comment properly....:coffee:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!! :flower: I have skimmed through the posts since I went zzzzz last night...looking exciting Crunchie!! :happydance:
> 
> Off to read and comment properly....:coffee:

you have an orange :D yay x


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> :nope:
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good night sleepy turtles!
> 
> I just had a roast dinner, cooked by a chef it was delightful! I was full bit now I'm not!
> 
> Re: the opk argument... I do know people that have conceived with them and stuff and until I knew about them, I thought I was fertile all the time. With us at his rents we don't feel sexy a lot of the time! So they've proved useful... I'm giving the CBFM a go to see when I get my peaks over 3/4 months and then I think and hopefully a :bfp: if not... I'll do the relaxed approach but I have ntnp for about a year before ttc so that's something to bear in mind... It's good to know when you o or at least when af is due... I try to test at 12dpo so I don't make my period late but this one will be super long as no sign of an egg yet :nope: :shrug:
> 
> Hi jaynie maybe your just having an irregular cycle chicka does'nt mean you wont O sweetie:hugs:, im sure you will get your + soon how dark are your lines so far ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I see the line today :thumbup::baby:.......maybe buy a digi as that worked for Addie straight away with a faint line ,no?
> 
> congratulations:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In an effort to remain calm over that franken test of Crunchie's I will bid you all Good Morning:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have to clean out my animals and then take LO to the doctor's for her one year vaccinations. Poor sausage, she screams and screams, it's so horrible to watch:cry:
> 
> Next month DH is taking the boys skiing just over my fertile window:growlmad: I was quite looking forward to a quiet week looking after the animals but now I know I'll be wasting an egg I'll be all grumpy! All the more reason to catch the January edition...[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Aw poor Hollymonkey nasty needles, i hated taken DS for his too Bethany , skiing wow sounds like a treat too me and remember your going relaxed are you not ?? Look how Holly came about:shrug:Click to expand...

Only I'm not going skiing, even by French standards LO is too small for skiing, so I'll just be sitting at home on my own wasting a precious egg:growlmad: Then I'll only have 2 goes left and then it's all over if I'm not pregnant:cry: DH is being such a tyrant about not trying beyond his 45th B'day:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:

:wohoo: :wohoo: Absolutely NO doubt that they are some pink lines! Faint yes, but pink even from a pic YES!! I think you need to see the _word_ though don't you? Can't wait to see your selection of tests :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x

You'd know if you were miscarrying- you'd be doubled over in pain and bleeding like there's no tomorrow:shrug: Missed miscarriage I don't know about. I would not at all think you were mad to POAS if it reassures you:hugs: I did repeatedly in the 1st couple of weeks:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good night sleepy turtles!
> 
> I just had a roast dinner, cooked by a chef it was delightful! I was full bit now I'm not!
> 
> Re: the opk argument... I do know people that have conceived with them and stuff and until I knew about them, I thought I was fertile all the time. With us at his rents we don't feel sexy a lot of the time! So they've proved useful... I'm giving the CBFM a go to see when I get my peaks over 3/4 months and then I think and hopefully a :bfp: if not... I'll do the relaxed approach but I have ntnp for about a year before ttc so that's something to bear in mind... It's good to know when you o or at least when af is due... I try to test at 12dpo so I don't make my period late but this one will be super long as no sign of an egg yet :nope: :shrug:
> 
> Hi jaynie maybe your just having an irregular cycle chicka does'nt mean you wont O sweetie:hugs:, im sure you will get your + soon how dark are your lines so far ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I see the line today :thumbup::baby:.......maybe buy a digi as that worked for Addie straight away with a faint line ,no?
> 
> congratulations:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In an effort to remain calm over that franken test of Crunchie's I will bid you all Good Morning:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have to clean out my animals and then take LO to the doctor's for her one year vaccinations. Poor sausage, she screams and screams, it's so horrible to watch:cry:
> 
> Next month DH is taking the boys skiing just over my fertile window:growlmad: I was quite looking forward to a quiet week looking after the animals but now I know I'll be wasting an egg I'll be all grumpy! All the more reason to catch the January edition...[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Aw poor Hollymonkey nasty needles, i hated taken DS for his too Bethany , skiing wow sounds like a treat too me and remember your going relaxed are you not ?? Look how Holly came about:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Only I'm not going skiing, even by French standards LO is too small for skiing, so I'll just be sitting at home on my own wasting a precious egg:growlmad: Then I'll only have 2 goes left and then it's all over if I'm not pregnant:cry: DH is being such a tyrant about not trying beyond his 45th B'day:cry:Click to expand...

oh darling is there no persuading? or bribing lol x


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :happydance: had an idea for my tables at the wedding im going to make some rock crystals :)

Oooo, not sure what that is exactly...could you post a pic? It sounds lovely though! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: Absolutely NO doubt that they are some pink lines! Faint yes, but pink even from a pic YES!! I think you need to see the _word_ though don't you? Can't wait to see your selection of tests :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm glad you agree with me Kit, they're so not like my pasty grey evaps that come up an hour later, deffo pink dem lines:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x
> 
> You'd know if you were miscarrying- you'd be doubled over in pain and bleeding like there's no tomorrow:shrug: Missed miscarriage I don't know about. I would not at all think you were mad to POAS if it reassures you:hugs: I did repeatedly in the 1st couple of weeks:blush:Click to expand...

im just worried its a missed as my symptoms lessened and i was only 6 weeks and 3 days so im totally paranoid, my sister had a missed miscarriage and didnt find out until 12 week scan :( i think im going to poas :) xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> In an effort to remain calm over that franken test of Crunchie's I will bid you all Good Morning:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have to clean out my animals and then take LO to the doctor's for her one year vaccinations. Poor sausage, she screams and screams, it's so horrible to watch:cry:
> 
> Next month DH is taking the boys skiing just over my fertile window:growlmad: I was quite looking forward to a quiet week looking after the animals but now I know I'll be wasting an egg I'll be all grumpy! All the more reason to catch the January edition...[-o&lt;

Awww :awww: poor LO....that can't be nice for you to watch even though you know it's a necessary evil :wacko:

Re skiing/egg missing occasion....bummer :nope: but you'll probably be up the duff by then anyway! :thumbup:PMA!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good night sleepy turtles!
> 
> I just had a roast dinner, cooked by a chef it was delightful! I was full bit now I'm not!
> 
> Re: the opk argument... I do know people that have conceived with them and stuff and until I knew about them, I thought I was fertile all the time. With us at his rents we don't feel sexy a lot of the time! So they've proved useful... I'm giving the CBFM a go to see when I get my peaks over 3/4 months and then I think and hopefully a :bfp: if not... I'll do the relaxed approach but I have ntnp for about a year before ttc so that's something to bear in mind... It's good to know when you o or at least when af is due... I try to test at 12dpo so I don't make my period late but this one will be super long as no sign of an egg yet :nope: :shrug:
> 
> Hi jaynie maybe your just having an irregular cycle chicka does'nt mean you wont O sweetie:hugs:, im sure you will get your + soon how dark are your lines so far ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I see the line today :thumbup::baby:.......maybe buy a digi as that worked for Addie straight away with a faint line ,no?
> 
> congratulations:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In an effort to remain calm over that franken test of Crunchie's I will bid you all Good Morning:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have to clean out my animals and then take LO to the doctor's for her one year vaccinations. Poor sausage, she screams and screams, it's so horrible to watch:cry:
> 
> Next month DH is taking the boys skiing just over my fertile window:growlmad: I was quite looking forward to a quiet week looking after the animals but now I know I'll be wasting an egg I'll be all grumpy! All the more reason to catch the January edition...[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Aw poor Hollymonkey nasty needles, i hated taken DS for his too Bethany , skiing wow sounds like a treat too me and remember your going relaxed are you not ?? Look how Holly came about:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Only I'm not going skiing, even by French standards LO is too small for skiing, so I'll just be sitting at home on my own wasting a precious egg:growlmad: Then I'll only have 2 goes left and then it's all over if I'm not pregnant:cry: DH is being such a tyrant about not trying beyond his 45th B'day:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh darling is there no persuading? or bribing lol xClick to expand...

We Turtles have discussed the issue before... I'm still going to "cross that bridge when I come to it" for the moment, it upsets me to think that I'm rapidly running out of pregnancy 'lives' and am just going to pray for a January conception so we can breathe a sigh of relief all round. I read recently that about 14months after the birth of a baby is when most women regain their former fertility status, so it pisses me off that DH expects me to be WonderWoman, and _stop_ trying at 14 months post bébé! His Ex took 3 yrs of ttc after the 1st to conceive their 2nd, and I'm expected to do it from the second I stop breastfeeding without even having my cycles back to a regular pattern:growlmad: 
GROWLMAD RANT OVER!
Crunchie's going to have a li'l frankenbubba:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

*CRUNCHIE!!!!!* I see it even on my phone before I enlage it!

*Crunchie = spermination complete*


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x

It would make you no madder than the rest of us sweetie :haha: I pee'd on many sticks after I got my BFP and honestly, it was just a waste of money, although in the early days seems to give you a little peace of mind.

I totally understand your fears, mine are just the same even now!!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x
> 
> You'd know if you were miscarrying- you'd be doubled over in pain and bleeding like there's no tomorrow:shrug: Missed miscarriage I don't know about. I would not at all think you were mad to POAS if it reassures you:hugs: I did repeatedly in the 1st couple of weeks:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> im just worried its a missed as my symptoms lessened and i was only 6 weeks and 3 days so im totally paranoid, my sister had a missed miscarriage and didnt find out until 12 week scan :( i think im going to poas :) xxClick to expand...

I'm not quite sure what a missed miscarriage is, I'll Google it...and there's no harm in POAS if it will reassure you:hugs: Sorry to hear that for your sis, she must have been devastated. Does she have a :baby: now?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good night sleepy turtles!
> 
> I just had a roast dinner, cooked by a chef it was delightful! I was full bit now I'm not!
> 
> Re: the opk argument... I do know people that have conceived with them and stuff and until I knew about them, I thought I was fertile all the time. With us at his rents we don't feel sexy a lot of the time! So they've proved useful... I'm giving the CBFM a go to see when I get my peaks over 3/4 months and then I think and hopefully a :bfp: if not... I'll do the relaxed approach but I have ntnp for about a year before ttc so that's something to bear in mind... It's good to know when you o or at least when af is due... I try to test at 12dpo so I don't make my period late but this one will be super long as no sign of an egg yet :nope: :shrug:
> 
> Hi jaynie maybe your just having an irregular cycle chicka does'nt mean you wont O sweetie:hugs:, im sure you will get your + soon how dark are your lines so far ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I see the line today :thumbup::baby:.......maybe buy a digi as that worked for Addie straight away with a faint line ,no?
> 
> congratulations:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In an effort to remain calm over that franken test of Crunchie's I will bid you all Good Morning:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have to clean out my animals and then take LO to the doctor's for her one year vaccinations. Poor sausage, she screams and screams, it's so horrible to watch:cry:
> 
> Next month DH is taking the boys skiing just over my fertile window:growlmad: I was quite looking forward to a quiet week looking after the animals but now I know I'll be wasting an egg I'll be all grumpy! All the more reason to catch the January edition...[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Aw poor Hollymonkey nasty needles, i hated taken DS for his too Bethany , skiing wow sounds like a treat too me and remember your going relaxed are you not ?? Look how Holly came about:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Only I'm not going skiing, even by French standards LO is too small for skiing, so I'll just be sitting at home on my own wasting a precious egg:growlmad: Then I'll only have 2 goes left and then it's all over if I'm not pregnant:cry: DH is being such a tyrant about not trying beyond his 45th B'day:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh darling is there no persuading? or bribing lol xClick to expand...
> 
> We Turtles have discussed the issue before... I'm still going to "cross that bridge when I come to it" for the moment, it upsets me to think that I'm rapidly running out of pregnancy 'lives' and am just going to pray for a January conception so we can breathe a sigh of relief all round. I read recently that about 14months after the birth of a baby is when most women regain their former fertility status, so it pisses me off that DH expects me to be WonderWoman, and _stop_ trying at 14 months post bébé! His Ex took 3 yrs of ttc after the 1st to conceive their 2nd, and I'm expected to do it from the second I stop breastfeeding without even having my cycles back to a regular pattern:growlmad:
> GROWLMAD RANT OVER!
> Crunchie's going to have a li'l frankenbubba:happydance:Click to expand...

I hope you'll find that even if it didn't happen in the next couple of months, (which it will by the way..I have you pegged for my 2000th post and on top of the multi 10,000th thread post dedication from Sarachka, you simply can't fail!) that OH will relent as he must know what this means to you. I mean, you're fabulous in every way, how could he say no??? :shrug::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *CRUNCHIE!!!!!* I see it even on my phone before I enlage it!
> 
> *Crunchie = spermination complete*

WE CONCUR!!!:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x
> 
> It would make you no madder than the rest of us sweetie :haha: I pee'd on many sticks after I got my BFP and honestly, it was just a waste of money, although in the early days seems to give you a little peace of mind.
> 
> I totally understand your fears, mine are just the same even now!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

The fears don't ever go, they just get replaced by other ones!:shrug: Fear of miscarriage tips over to become fear of premature labour, and I started worrying about whether my baby would be healthy, not deaf or blind, not have coeliac disease like my mum etc etc etc etc etc etc. At a later scan her femur measured in the 5th percentile (or possibly even 3rd? Funny I can't even remember now but it kept me awake at night that measurement at the time:wacko:) so we saw a specialist since although my end of 1st tri bloods for Down's were low risk we'd heard that a short limb measurement can be a soft marker for Down's. The specialist reassured us that all was fine, and that LO was just a dinky model, but the fear never quite left me until she was born...And there's no sticks to wee on for those worries:haha: So I'd POAS while you can!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *CRUNCHIE!!!!!* I see it even on my phone before I enlage it!
> 
> *Crunchie = spermination complete*
> 
> WE CONCUR!!!:happydance::wohoo:Click to expand...

We do indeed:flasher::wohoo::football:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good night sleepy turtles!
> 
> I just had a roast dinner, cooked by a chef it was delightful! I was full bit now I'm not!
> 
> Re: the opk argument... I do know people that have conceived with them and stuff and until I knew about them, I thought I was fertile all the time. With us at his rents we don't feel sexy a lot of the time! So they've proved useful... I'm giving the CBFM a go to see when I get my peaks over 3/4 months and then I think and hopefully a :bfp: if not... I'll do the relaxed approach but I have ntnp for about a year before ttc so that's something to bear in mind... It's good to know when you o or at least when af is due... I try to test at 12dpo so I don't make my period late but this one will be super long as no sign of an egg yet :nope: :shrug:
> 
> Hi jaynie maybe your just having an irregular cycle chicka does'nt mean you wont O sweetie:hugs:, im sure you will get your + soon how dark are your lines so far ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I see the line today :thumbup::baby:.......maybe buy a digi as that worked for Addie straight away with a faint line ,no?
> 
> congratulations:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In an effort to remain calm over that franken test of Crunchie's I will bid you all Good Morning:flower::coffee:
> 
> I have to clean out my animals and then take LO to the doctor's for her one year vaccinations. Poor sausage, she screams and screams, it's so horrible to watch:cry:
> 
> Next month DH is taking the boys skiing just over my fertile window:growlmad: I was quite looking forward to a quiet week looking after the animals but now I know I'll be wasting an egg I'll be all grumpy! All the more reason to catch the January edition...[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Aw poor Hollymonkey nasty needles, i hated taken DS for his too Bethany , skiing wow sounds like a treat too me and remember your going relaxed are you not ?? Look how Holly came about:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Only I'm not going skiing, even by French standards LO is too small for skiing, so I'll just be sitting at home on my own wasting a precious egg:growlmad: Then I'll only have 2 goes left and then it's all over if I'm not pregnant:cry: DH is being such a tyrant about not trying beyond his 45th B'day:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh darling is there no persuading? or bribing lol xClick to expand...
> 
> We Turtles have discussed the issue before... I'm still going to "cross that bridge when I come to it" for the moment, it upsets me to think that I'm rapidly running out of pregnancy 'lives' and am just going to pray for a January conception so we can breathe a sigh of relief all round. I read recently that about 14months after the birth of a baby is when most women regain their former fertility status, so it pisses me off that DH expects me to be WonderWoman, and _stop_ trying at 14 months post bébé! His Ex took 3 yrs of ttc after the 1st to conceive their 2nd, and I'm expected to do it from the second I stop breastfeeding without even having my cycles back to a regular pattern:growlmad:
> GROWLMAD RANT OVER!
> Crunchie's going to have a li'l frankenbubba:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you'll find that even if it didn't happen in the next couple of months, (which it will by the way..I have you pegged for my 2000th post and on top of the multi 10,000th thread post dedication from Sarachka, you simply can't fail!) that OH will relent as he must know what this means to you. I mean, you're fabulous in every way, how could he say no??? :shrug::hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thankyou mummy Kit :hugs: You're so kind:friends: I will put that post dedication to good use. PMA! PMA!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yippedy doo dah, yippedy yay, Crunchie's got a line all pinky today...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Pingouins/3-pingouins-danse.gif


----------



## Sarachka

A colleague on mat leave just brought her 9 wk old daughter in so I had a cuddle. 

I've gotta tell u girls this even though it's a little TMI ... Like I say last night OH was wearing my robe which came just below his knees and looked like a dress ... Well then we DTD on the sofa and he kept the robe on for the whole act lol. I love that idiot.


----------



## Sarachka

Holly you should withhold all sex! tell him empty sex just isn't good enough!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: stop doing a molly saying its an evap when it came up in 5 mins after 10mins is an evap not within testing window admit it you are preggers!!!

:wave: morning ladies, absolutely chucking it down with rain for me today :dohh: i have a bus to catch at half 5 for my free swim session :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

firstbaby25+, MoominMumma, TrinityMom+, Crunchie+, Sarachka hi ladies :D


----------



## Sarachka

Hellloooo ginge. I'm on my lunch break. This morning went quite quickly. Am I a housewife yet?!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles!!!

CRUNCHIE!!! I see your franken lines and I am with Holly and everyone else on this...THOSE ARE NOT EVAPS!!!! We can try really hard to fool ourselves and turn the ppe stick this way and that to see a line, but you know that when you take a pic of it and actually post it, and other see it...it's the real thing. Buy a digi and pee on it asap! I like the idea of a day off for proper POAS time :haha:

Kit you have an orange...and not just any orange, a naval orange :thumbup:

MummyApril I would poas. Hopefully it will just put your mind at ease. When I had my mc last month the line was lighter when I poas. Like Holly said tho, if you mc you would have LOADS of pain and bleeding

Holly, you will get your BFP before it becomes an issue. I am certain of this. You are such a wonderful mom that you just have to have another one :hugs:

I am very proud of myself. I walked 5km on my treadmill and I didn't keel over! And then I made a lovely big fruit salad for lunch

I came home from work and the house is SO quiet without the boys. Feels very odd and lonely. Hopefully I will get my smiley face today so I can put the privacy to good use :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> firstbaby25+, MoominMumma, TrinityMom+, Crunchie+, Sarachka hi ladies :D

:hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

DO you think the cats want lunch?? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3









024.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

Just me and the tumbleweed......

And Buddy with his frankenfeet
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

last irrelevant post...this is where we had lunch yesterday
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> DO you think the cats want lunch?? :haha:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello daytime turtles:flower:

Just having a cup of tea and a slice of my mum's christmas cake, very rich but I have a long walk to the doc's and back for LO's jabs. About 10km there and back with some steep hills so I need the fuel :munch:

Looks fab where you had lunch Trin:thumbup: I could do some serious biking in those hills!:happydance:

I thought of that one too Sarachka but I guess it would kind of be the end of our relationship too if I did that :cry: Let's just hope Trin is right and it won't be an issue!:nope:

Enjoy your swim Ginge, you'll feel fab afterwards:thumbup:

:hugs: to all, see you later. Hold that urine Crunchie for this evening's installment:happydance: Bumpity bump, bumpity bump:happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: yep looks like they are hungry trin, :thumbup: looks fab where you had your lunch :D


----------



## TrinityMom

:cloud9:I am SSOOOOO happy! My friend who is pregnant and had to go for more Downs tests just got the all clear. Baby is fine and is a girl :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats fantastic news trin :D i'm attempting to make some sugar crystal rock candy, will take pics of progress tomorrow if there is any :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:yipee: :wohoo: told you so ;) :smug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!

*YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:I am SO so so so Over the moon for you:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks gals ... Lunchtime testing is not my finest hour but needs must x


----------



## new mummy2010

Just catching up on lunch, mummyapril how comes you think your miscarrying sweets? I poas this morning it was all lonely in the cupboard on its own so I did and came up before the control line !! 

Oh Bethany babe I meant that you don't always have to do it at the right oprecise moment !!

Hi kit look at your orange yom yom hehe !!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly will be gutted shes missed crunchies :bfp: now too :haha: congrats again Crunchie :D


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Holly will be gutted shes missed crunchies :bfp: now too :haha: congrats again Crunchie :D

:haha: I was thinking the same thing


----------



## new mummy2010

Yay congrats crunchie you preggy turtle


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Absolutely fabulous news and the confirmation we were all waiting for!!!!! So glad you got to see "the word" cos now you have to stop argueing with us :winkwink: YOU ARE PREGO!!!!!!! :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :cloud9:I am SSOOOOO happy! My friend who is pregnant and had to go for more Downs tests just got the all clear. Baby is fine and is a girl :happydance:

Oh that''s so great Trin...this is the one you mentioned before? She must be totally ecstatic :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

the sacred digie has spoken

Crunchie has a crunchling

A frankbryo

Crunch's got a wee stick in her handbag!


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie you are soooo getting a custom sinature!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:I am SSOOOOO happy! My friend who is pregnant and had to go for more Downs tests just got the all clear. Baby is fine and is a girl :happydance:
> 
> Oh that''s so great Trin...this is the one you mentioned before? She must be totally ecstatic :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes it is. Such good news!

Well, according to my ticker today is one of my most fertile days (though not according to my opk) and I have ewcm and the children are sleeping out so guess what...:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:I am SSOOOOO happy! My friend who is pregnant and had to go for more Downs tests just got the all clear. Baby is fine and is a girl :happydance:
> 
> Oh that''s so great Trin...this is the one you mentioned before? She must be totally ecstatic :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. Such good news!
> 
> Well, according to my ticker today is one of my most fertile days (though not according to my opk) and I have ewcm and the children are sleeping out so guess what...:haha:Click to expand...

Hmmmm...stab in the dark........:sex: :sex: :sex: ???? :winkwink: You certainly cannot let the opportunity pass you by...it's almost been set up for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ! hi moll :flower:
> 
> so after an awful nights slee here is my last test.....photo's taken at about 4-5 mins and I am thinking evap as soooooooooooooo light :shrug:
> 
> answers on a postcard...odly you can see it better this time in the case rather than me pulling it apart :dohh:
> 
> Just looked again, it's soooo a line :shhh:Click to expand...

Agreed! :shhh: Holly... put down your euros quickly!! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly we need a first page of everyone thats an official turtle on the front page :D


----------



## Mollykins

You better feed those kitties Trin... I don't like the look in the eyes of that one... :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

OMG!!! *CRUNCHIE!!!!!* 

*YOU ARE PREGNANT PREGNANT PREGNANT!!! *
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

What's your due date now? :winkwink: 

I am so happy for you lovee! This is so fab!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Molly we need a first page of everyone thats an official turtle on the front page :D

I still haven't been able to figure out who all has gotten their :bfp:'s on the thread. :dohh: Though that is a good idea! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Molly


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Kit! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- you will be feeling your bebe soon. How exciting is that! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Can we have our birthdays etc on the first page too pls. And like TTC #1,2 etc


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Can we have our birthdays etc on the first page too pls. And like TTC #1,2 etc

Oh gracious... okay, I say that all designated turtles need to pm me their birthdays, if they are TTC number 1 or 2, etc or if they are currently preggy with number 1 or 2, etc. and the EDD. :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x
> 
> You'd know if you were miscarrying- you'd be doubled over in pain and bleeding like there's no tomorrow:shrug: Missed miscarriage I don't know about. I would not at all think you were mad to POAS if it reassures you:hugs: I did repeatedly in the 1st couple of weeks:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> im just worried its a missed as my symptoms lessened and i was only 6 weeks and 3 days so im totally paranoid, my sister had a missed miscarriage and didnt find out until 12 week scan :( i think im going to poas :) xxClick to expand...

Aww mummyApril :awww:, I'm sorry you feel so anxious :hugs:. I had missed MC at 13 weeks and even baby died at 8.5 weeks I didn't have any suspicious symptoms until bleeding in 13th week. I had no reason to worry, all pregnancy symptoms were there. Also my test was positive even a few days after MC. 
I think the best is not to think about it. It sounds awfully heartless, but most of the time it can not be prevented once it starts. Try not to worry, I know it's hard, but you don't want to stress the baby. And if you still worry too much maybe you could try to have blood checked.
I hope you get some reassuring symptom soon. 
Lovely girls you have on your tickers :flower:.
Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!

CRUNCHIEEEEE!!!!* BIG FAT CONGRATULATIONS!!! *:hugs:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Crunchie

Sara u made me laugh at my desk ! I do HAVE a wee stick in my topshop handbag ! Tis true 

I would love one of your fabbo signatures !!! 

Hi emandi !!! 

Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## emandi

Crunchie :flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- What are you doing here?? Look at your ticker! You need to get busy!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Sara u made me laugh at my desk ! I do HAVE a wee stick in my topshop handbag ! Tis true
> 
> I would love one of your fabbo signatures !!!
> 
> Hi emandi !!!
> 
> Thanks girls xxxx

Have you noticed?? There are "11 BFP's..." in the title... AND your name is the latest to grace the first page. :flower: I couldn't be happier for you love! Aww gee, I think I am going to cry... :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x
> 
> You'd know if you were miscarrying- you'd be doubled over in pain and bleeding like there's no tomorrow:shrug: Missed miscarriage I don't know about. I would not at all think you were mad to POAS if it reassures you:hugs: I did repeatedly in the 1st couple of weeks:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> im just worried its a missed as my symptoms lessened and i was only 6 weeks and 3 days so im totally paranoid, my sister had a missed miscarriage and didnt find out until 12 week scan :( i think im going to poas :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not quite sure what a missed miscarriage is, I'll Google it...and there's no harm in POAS if it will reassure you:hugs: Sorry to hear that for your sis, she must have been devastated. Does she have a :baby: now?Click to expand...

sorry for late reply, no sister decided education after that shes 30 now and still no baby she will do one day though im sure :) i have a doctors app tonight as i cant get it out of my head :/ x


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone would i be mad to pee on a stick just to put my mind at ease or will it not make any difference (if it missed miscarriage) cannot get it out of my head :/ x
> 
> You'd know if you were miscarrying- you'd be doubled over in pain and bleeding like there's no tomorrow:shrug: Missed miscarriage I don't know about. I would not at all think you were mad to POAS if it reassures you:hugs: I did repeatedly in the 1st couple of weeks:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> im just worried its a missed as my symptoms lessened and i was only 6 weeks and 3 days so im totally paranoid, my sister had a missed miscarriage and didnt find out until 12 week scan :( i think im going to poas :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww mummyApril :awww:, I'm sorry you feel so anxious :hugs:. I had missed MC at 13 weeks and even baby died at 8.5 weeks I didn't have any suspicious symptoms until bleeding in 13th week. I had no reason to worry, all pregnancy symptoms were there. Also my test was positive even a few days after MC.
> I think the best is not to think about it. It sounds awfully heartless, but most of the time it can not be prevented once it starts. Try not to worry, I know it's hard, but you don't want to stress the baby. And if you still worry too much maybe you could try to have blood checked.
> I hope you get some reassuring symptom soon.
> Lovely girls you have on your tickers :flower:.
> Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

oh thankyou so much im really sorry for your miss, my mum thinks im worrying because of previous m/c i hope she is right i have a doc app this evening and if they think i should go for a scan they will send me thankyou for your kind words x


----------



## mummyApril

congratulations Crunchie! :D xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

*CRUNCHIE!!!!!! OMG! OMG! OMG!!!!!!!*

*U PREGGY TURTLE U!!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ok, breathe.... :cry: I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:

COngrats my dear!! u SOOOO deserve this!!

Ok, I haven't even caught up yet, just got the good news via Molly's PM (thanks :thumbup:) 

:happydance: one more for the road... off to go catch up on the great news!!


----------



## Sarachka

Btw you realise my 10k post dedication is responsible for this, right??! ;-)


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Btw you realise my 10k post dedication is responsible for this, right??! ;-)

You also have your 1k post coming up... :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Irrelevant but fun. :)
 



Attached Files:







Have some tea Alice.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Kit* u have an orange now! bubba is growing pretty fast. i am thinking it is a boy too, no science to my conclusion, just basing it purely off of our convo on the thread :haha:

*Molly* i had an apple this morning and thought of your bubba when i got to the seed

*Holly* beautiful swan pics... looks like a post card!

*Sarah* the 10K post was lovely, thanks for the dedication, and that cat video... hilarious! :rofl:

Big hugs to the other Turtle All-Stars: Trini, Jaynie, ging, emandi, new mummy, mummy april, and wanttabmum

With all these post dedications, i just realized something. I dedicated my 500th to Moll and look how that turned out... Luck? or the magic of the thread???

Wow, took forever for me to catch up but I'm here! Had a lovely day of QT with DH yesterday after a hectic morning of dealing with my nephews, 4 and 5. They stayed the night with me Saturday and the 4 yr has turned into a bed wetter! :growlmad: 
We got lots of snow last nightm and woke up to a winter wonderland. the office is closed, but I braved the elements and came in an hour later, DH behind the wheel in the truck.

Hope all is well with everyone! I've got some work to catch up on... be back later today! :hug:'s to all! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- You never did tell me... how are you handling the break? Have you O'd yet? Did you dtd in your fertile window? Oh my... I'm probably not helping am I? :blush:


----------



## addie25

YAYA WE ARE AT 11 BFP NOW CONGRATS CRUNCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

This is the worst tumble weed!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- You never did tell me... how are you handling the break? Have you O'd yet? Did you dtd in your fertile window? Oh my... I'm probably not helping am I? :blush:

Right! I knew i was forgetting something. :dohh: So I've been loosing temping this cycle so I am not quite sure when I o'd, but... :blush: it's a possibility that we dtd in my fertile window.  I'm thinking I o'd somewhere between thrusday and saturday, and all that QT early Saturday lead to a litte sexy time when DH came home from work that evening :haha: We could have missed the eggy too so i won't be holding my breath :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- You never did tell me... how are you handling the break? Have you O'd yet? Did you dtd in your fertile window? Oh my... I'm probably not helping am I? :blush:
> 
> Right! I knew i was forgetting something. :dohh: So I've been loosing temping this cycle so I am not quite sure when I o'd, but... :blush: it's a possibility that we dtd in my fertile window. I'm thinking I o'd somewhere between thrusday and saturday, and all that QT early Saturday lead to a litte sexy time when DH came home from work that evening :haha: We could have missed the eggy too so i won't be holding my breath :shrug:Click to expand...

It would be so fab if you got your bfp this cycle! But in respect of you "I'm on a break" status... I will cheer silently. :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Newbie I will cross everything for you that you got that little eggy without even trying!!!!!! It happens allllllllllllll the timeeeeeeeeee! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where is it? where is it? :wohoo:what page? I'm coming...I'm coming:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

Page 1017 Hollz. :D


----------



## Crunchie

here is the holy digi ! 


stickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1-2.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> here is the holy digi !
> 
> 
> stickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

:dance: :dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :dance: :dance: 

:cloud9: :dust: :baby: :dust: :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie... how are you going to tell your DH??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!


Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!! 

I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:

Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Poor LO. Such a good mum for keeping extra good care of the little sweetling in the wake of the mean ol' nurse. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> here is the holy digi !
> 
> 
> stickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

OOOOOOOOOO but I'm here for the live photo:happydance::wohoo::bunny::loopy::fool::headspin::yipee::laugh2:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!
> 
> 
> Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!!
> 
> I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:
> 
> Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:Click to expand...

well I must say without you none of this would have been possible....:dohh: :haha: 

lol:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie... how are you going to tell your DH??

well I have been hiding the test lines as he is a simple creature and likes to see the word.....So I text him and said ....So it was a sac after all 

he rang me and was like ....u want a sac ? sac of what :dohh:

he is remaining calm but I can come on here and indulge


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!
> 
> 
> Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!!
> 
> I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:
> 
> Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:Click to expand...

poor little LO, did she cry lots ????:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!
> 
> 
> Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!!
> 
> I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:
> 
> Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> well I must say without you none of this would have been possible....:dohh: :haha:
> 
> lol:hugs:Click to expand...

has it sunk in a little yet?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie... how are you going to tell your DH??
> 
> well I have been hiding the test lines as he is a simple creature and likes to see the word.....So I text him and said ....So it was a sac after all
> 
> he rang me and was like ....u want a sac ? sac of what :dohh:
> 
> he is remaining calm but I can come on here and indulgeClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Newbie I will cross everything for you that you got that little eggy without even trying!!!!!! It happens allllllllllllll the timeeeeeeeeee! :hugs:

Hi addie-pooh! how are u getting along these days dear?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ready to party girls?

Coz tonight it's Da Cruuuuuuunchie 
:bfp: BIG FAT FRANKEN PARTY :bfp:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0025.gif


:holly::jo::holly::jo::holly::jo::holly::jo::holly::jo::holly::jo::holly::jo::holly::jo:


----------



## Crunchie

they look just like my boobs !


----------



## Mollykins

Lady turtles... I have a question...

When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- you will be feeling your bebe soon. How exciting is that! :cloud9:

Yes, very exciting indeed...can't imagine what it will feel like! :shrug: :shrug: I'm having an odd day....think I'm joining the paranoid club...not that I ever let my membership lapse :haha: I have had a very symptomless day today. ZERO sore boobs, ZERO nausea at any time and I feel quite unpregnant! Weird!! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!
> 
> 
> Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!!
> 
> I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:
> 
> Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> poor little LO, did she cry lots ????:hugs:Click to expand...

She was so brave...NOT!:haha:
She screamed and kicked and did everything possible to escape the clutches of the evil wicked baby stabbing witch, then when the ordeal was over the doctor offered Holly a biscuit. At which she stopped crying immediately, scowled at the woman and snatched the biscuit from her, and sat chomping her biscuit while giving her evils. What a cute baby :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you will be feeling your bebe soon. How exciting is that! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, very exciting indeed...can't imagine what it will feel like! :shrug: :shrug: I'm having an odd day....think I'm joining the paranoid club...not that I ever let my membership lapse :haha: I have had a very symptomless day today. ZERO sore boobs, ZERO nausea at any time and I feel quite unpregnant! Weird!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Aww, don't worry. :hugs: Maybe you should buy a doppler to help you not be so worried when your symptoms decide to go MIA. :thumbup: In any case, your hormones are supposed to be leveling out so it would stand to reason that your symptoms would begin to relax, you know? :hugs: Hmmm... I wonder.... perhaps you can make it happen sooner? Feeling the bebe move that is... have a tall glass of orange juice once a day, when you can just sit, relax and wait. :happydance: That's an exciting thought! I remember doing just that with my LO's. Whenever I became worried that they weren't moving as much or some such nonsense, I would sit myself down with a glass of orange juice and wait. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!
> 
> 
> Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!!
> 
> I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:
> 
> Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> poor little LO, did she cry lots ????:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She was so brave...NOT!:haha:
> She screamed and kicked and did everything possible to escape the clutches of the evil wicked baby stabbing witch, then when the ordeal was over the doctor offered Holly a biscuit. At which she stopped crying immediately, scowled at the woman and snatched the biscuit from her, and sat chomping her biscuit while giving her evils. What a cute baby :blush:Click to expand...

That is adorable!!! :cloud9: Reminds me so much of my girls. My youngest came to recognize the particular nurse that would always give the shots. It was so tragic! The nurse would come in and my LO would never climb onto my head like a monkey trying to get away and said(yelled) to her once, "I do not like you! You are mean woman!" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k

I was "once bitten, twice shy" after my mc so I did wait until the 12 wk scan. But I _really_ started buying stuff when I found out it was a girl at the 24 wk one:cloud9::kiss::pink: Let's hope that its :blue: stuff for you!! 

BUT....a bit hypocritical but the urge was beyond my control, I would go as far as to say that it was hormonal...I did start knitting for bébé _before_ the 12 wk scan.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k
> 
> I was "once bitten, twice shy" after my mc so I did wait until the 12 wk scan. But I _really_ started buying stuff when I found out it was a girl at the 24 wk one:cloud9::kiss::pink: Let's hope that its :blue: stuff for you!!
> 
> BUT....a bit hypocritical but the urge was beyond my control, I would go as far as to say that it was hormonal...I did start knitting for bébé _before_ the 12 wk scan.Click to expand...

I'm spending quite some time looking at stuff but I can't get myself to buy anything... perhaps I am also afraid of a rope. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Bad joke of the day:

There was a man who entered a local paper's pun contest. He sent in ten different puns hoping at least one pun would win but unfortunately, no pun in ten did. 

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you will be feeling your bebe soon. How exciting is that! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, very exciting indeed...can't imagine what it will feel like! :shrug: :shrug: I'm having an odd day....think I'm joining the paranoid club...not that I ever let my membership lapse :haha: I have had a very symptomless day today. ZERO sore boobs, ZERO nausea at any time and I feel quite unpregnant! Weird!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Most women would say count yourself lucky!!:haha: My sis would anyway, she threw up from beginning to end:sick: Honestly it's really reassuring once you start feeling baby moving. I remember I was on the train coming home from work the first time LO gave me a hello kick- and then she didn't stop after that!:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k
> 
> I was "once bitten, twice shy" after my mc so I did wait until the 12 wk scan. But I _really_ started buying stuff when I found out it was a girl at the 24 wk one:cloud9::kiss::pink: Let's hope that its :blue: stuff for you!!
> 
> BUT....a bit hypocritical but the urge was beyond my control, I would go as far as to say that it was hormonal...I did start knitting for bébé _before_ the 12 wk scan.Click to expand...

I bought a whole lot of stuff (or actually my mom did) just before we started trying because with the boys it all happened in the first month of trying. Then I had the mc and haven't bought a thing since. I've become a bit superstitious

Operation BD started tonight so I will very soon be in the midst if tww madness :wacko::fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Kit you don't have sore boobs and nausea the whole way through, it's so normal at your stage to lose all that early nonsense. My sore boobs were only 2 to 7 dpo! And nausea until the end of 1st tri :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Girls I'm sorry I've been absent I have been lurking and knew crunchie was preggo as soon as the ID I even said they'd find something and that shed HAVE to buy more tests! I'm not surprised, elated for ya but I think this horse is mine holly! Read the thread!
:bfp::happydance::bfp::wohoo::bfp::yipee::bfp::dance::bfp::dust::bfp::saywhat:bfp::sex:

congrats again mate!! Your gonna have a truly scrumptious :baby: and be like a totally cool mummy!!

I've had Erin today because I wanted to and I was waiting in so my sister could have broadband installed it's been fun... But I just can't get on here long enough to write a message as she runs rings round me!!

I had a - opk today... The line was pretty dark yesterday not quite positive but if I'd have tested later maybe it would have been... We had am :sex: yesterday so gonna seduce the oh again tonight for best chance as my temp still hasn't gone up... You think I'm in with a shout??


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k

TBH :blush: I have contemplated buying a unisex baby outfit for quite some time now. Sort of as a reminder to think positive... have yet to do it tho, b/c I don't want dh to think i am a :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!
> 
> 
> Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!!
> 
> I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:
> 
> Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> poor little LO, did she cry lots ????:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She was so brave...NOT!:haha:
> She screamed and kicked and did everything possible to escape the clutches of the evil wicked baby stabbing witch, then when the ordeal was over the doctor offered Holly a biscuit. At which she stopped crying immediately, scowled at the woman and snatched the biscuit from her, and sat chomping her biscuit while giving her evils. What a cute baby :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> That is adorable!!! :cloud9: Reminds me so much of my girls. My youngest came to recognize the particular nurse that would always give the shots. It was so tragic! The nurse would come in and my LO would never climb onto my head like a monkey trying to get away and said(yelled) to her once, "I do not like you! You are mean woman!" :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Holly did the monkey scrambling thing too! She can't talk, but I'm sure that's what she was thinking :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k
> 
> TBH :blush: I have contemplated buying a unisex baby outfit for quite some time now. Sort of as a reminder to think positive... have yet to do it tho, b/c I don't want dh to think i am a :fool:Click to expand...

I don't think there's any harm in that Newbie:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:



> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!
> 
> 
> Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!!
> 
> I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:
> 
> Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> poor little LO, did she cry lots ????:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She was so brave...NOT!:haha:
> She screamed and kicked and did everything possible to escape the clutches of the evil wicked baby stabbing witch, then when the ordeal was over the doctor offered Holly a biscuit. At which she stopped crying immediately, scowled at the woman and snatched the biscuit from her, and sat chomping her biscuit while giving her evils. What a cute baby :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> That is adorable!!! :cloud9: Reminds me so much of my girls. My youngest came to recognize the particular nurse that would always give the shots. It was so tragic! The nurse would come in and my LO would never climb onto my head like a monkey trying to get away and said(yelled) to her once, "I do not like you! You are mean woman!" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Holly did the monkey scrambling thing too! She can't talk, but I'm sure that's what she was thinking :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: No doubt!


----------



## TrinityMom

Ok, I'm going to bed now. Had no sleep because oldest son couldn't sleep last night and came to our bed and kept me awake til after 1:30

Chat tomorrow...and congrats again Crunchie :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Girls I'm sorry I've been absent I have been lurking and knew crunchie was preggo as soon as the ID I even said they'd find something and that shed HAVE to buy more tests! I'm not surprised, elated for ya but I think this horse is mine holly! Read the thread!
> :bfp::happydance::bfp::wohoo::bfp::yipee::bfp::dance::bfp::dust::bfp::saywhat:bfp::sex:
> 
> congrats again mate!! Your gonna have a truly scrumptious :baby: and be like a totally cool mummy!!
> 
> I've had Erin today because I wanted to and I was waiting in so my sister could have broadband installed it's been fun... But I just can't get on here long enough to write a message as she runs rings round me!!
> 
> I had a - opk today... The line was pretty dark yesterday not quite positive but if I'd have tested later maybe it would have been... We had am :sex: yesterday so gonna seduce the oh again tonight for best chance as my temp still hasn't gone up... You think I'm in with a shout??

You may rake in the winnings on this horse Jaynie! (I'm not calling you a horse Crunchie, 'tis all metaphorical!) I was pretty taken by the boob scenario since it was exactly what I had when I fell with LO, but I admit a certain Simon Callowness on the ID, since Newbie and I seem to get dips which lead to poo poo. 

And you're deffo in with a shout since the LH surge can easily be missed:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Night Trin! :wave: :sleep: well!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Jaynie your temp could go up tomorrow morn......


----------



## poas

umm...I've seen on here that some ppl take apart tests to see the strip-how reliable is what you see?


----------



## mummyApril

i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k

Well, I only today purchased my steriliser online and bottles/teats etc...'twas a fanatstic deal in Mothercare I couldn't pass up! That is my first purchase as I too have been erring on the side of caution :wacko:

That said, I know many who just get stuck in as soon as they find out...after all, it's exciting! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you will be feeling your bebe soon. How exciting is that! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, very exciting indeed...can't imagine what it will feel like! :shrug: :shrug: I'm having an odd day....think I'm joining the paranoid club...not that I ever let my membership lapse :haha: I have had a very symptomless day today. ZERO sore boobs, ZERO nausea at any time and I feel quite unpregnant! Weird!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, don't worry. :hugs: Maybe you should buy a doppler to help you not be so worried when your symptoms decide to go MIA. :thumbup: In any case, your hormones are supposed to be leveling out so it would stand to reason that your symptoms would begin to relax, you know? :hugs: Hmmm... I wonder.... perhaps you can make it happen sooner? Feeling the bebe move that is... have a tall glass of orange juice once a day, when you can just sit, relax and wait. :happydance: That's an exciting thought! I remember doing just that with my LO's. Whenever I became worried that they weren't moving as much or some such nonsense, I would sit myself down with a glass of orange juice and wait. :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reassurance lovely :hugs: I've thought about these dopplers but I'm a bit scared that if i couldn't find the heartbeat, I'd send myself into utter panic :nope: but it could also be the answer as you say when I'm feeling unpregnant :thumbup: So, what's the magic of orange juice? Is it just a cold drink that you think makes them move? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

My pre-seed arrived! It came with NINE syringes ooooh the fun I will have with those.


----------



## Crunchie

Fingers crossed Jaynie and Newbie ! 

I may even start to read the preganancy book I bought last time that was thrown into the back of the cupboard as I wouldnt look at it...

I also had the sore boobs last time I fell .......that holly monkey dont lie !!!! 

I also took Agnus Castus this month ....or maybe it was the morning sessions that did it ???


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> My pre-seed arrived! It came with NINE syringes ooooh the fun I will have with those.

if you dont mind me asking but :blush: do you have to use that way before you get started or at the end ??? :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

From the pre-seed booklet:

WARNING! Pre-seed is NOT a contraceptive.

Oh crap! That's why I bought it. And everyone else who has purchased it too.


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My pre-seed arrived! It came with NINE syringes ooooh the fun I will have with those.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking but :blush: do you have to use that way before you get started or at the end ??? :dohh:Click to expand...

before you get started, but you're supposed to insert it with the syringe straight into your Mary. I plan on doing that IN SEKKKRET when I know the signs that we're about to get it on (i.e: we've gone to bed, or we're in the lounge and he's turned the light off) I think him watching me n my syringe will kill the moment somewhat.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My pre-seed arrived! It came with NINE syringes ooooh the fun I will have with those.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking but :blush: do you have to use that way before you get started or at the end ??? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> before you get started, but you're supposed to insert it with the syringe straight into your Mary. I plan on doing that IN SEKKKRET when I know the signs that we're about to get it on (i.e: we've gone to bed, or we're in the lounge and he's turned the light off) I think him watching me n my syringe will kill the moment somewhat.Click to expand...

Now I want to ask something really rude but I cant..... I never thought the legs above my head move after a sesh was that much of a sexy move ...... I am always offered the remote though .....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you will be feeling your bebe soon. How exciting is that! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, very exciting indeed...can't imagine what it will feel like! :shrug: :shrug: I'm having an odd day....think I'm joining the paranoid club...not that I ever let my membership lapse :haha: I have had a very symptomless day today. ZERO sore boobs, ZERO nausea at any time and I feel quite unpregnant! Weird!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Most women would say count yourself lucky!!:haha: My sis would anyway, she threw up from beginning to end:sick: Honestly it's really reassuring once you start feeling baby moving. I remember I was on the train coming home from work the first time LO gave me a hello kick- and then she didn't stop after that!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Holly...I know I'm being silly but it's very disconcerting to feel normal again. I didn't think I would till after I sneezed and baby flew out in a puff of rose petals :shrug: (that's the birth experience I've decided I'm having:thumbup:) Can't wait for the kicking :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

lols go on, ask. what's TMI between turtles?!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k
> 
> I was "once bitten, twice shy" after my mc so I did wait until the 12 wk scan. But I _really_ started buying stuff when I found out it was a girl at the 24 wk one:cloud9::kiss::pink: Let's hope that its :blue: stuff for you!!
> 
> BUT....a bit hypocritical but the urge was beyond my control, I would go as far as to say that it was hormonal...I did start knitting for bébé _before_ the 12 wk scan.Click to expand...
> 
> I bought a whole lot of stuff (or actually my mom did) just before we started trying because with the boys it all happened in the first month of trying. Then I had the mc and haven't bought a thing since. I've become a bit superstitious
> 
> Operation BD started tonight so I will very soon be in the midst if tww madness :wacko::fool:Click to expand...

Good luck Trinity (and enjoy :winkwink:)...you're in good company to immerse yourself in the madness :wacko::flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Girls I'm sorry I've been absent I have been lurking and knew crunchie was preggo as soon as the ID I even said they'd find something and that shed HAVE to buy more tests! I'm not surprised, elated for ya but I think this horse is mine holly! Read the thread!
> :bfp::happydance::bfp::wohoo::bfp::yipee::bfp::dance::bfp::dust::bfp::saywhat:bfp::sex:
> 
> congrats again mate!! Your gonna have a truly scrumptious :baby: and be like a totally cool mummy!!
> 
> I've had Erin today because I wanted to and I was waiting in so my sister could have broadband installed it's been fun... But I just can't get on here long enough to write a message as she runs rings round me!!
> 
> I had a - opk today... The line was pretty dark yesterday not quite positive but if I'd have tested later maybe it would have been... We had am :sex: yesterday so gonna seduce the oh again tonight for best chance as my temp still hasn't gone up... You think I'm in with a shout??

:wave: Jaynie!!

Hell yeah, you're in with a shout!! I'm glad it's just been a later ovulation this cycle....all bets are still on sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x

Can't they give you an early scan? My obgyn is actually a bit of a bitch but she did say that since I had an mc before I should have a scan at 8 weeks.
You poor sausage, but I'm sure all's fine, try not to worry too much. As Emandi was saying she still had symptoms for hers, and I mc'd at 8 weeks, the baby had stopped growing at 6, but I had LOADS more symptoms than when I was preggars with LO:wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k
> 
> TBH :blush: I have contemplated buying a unisex baby outfit for quite some time now. Sort of as a reminder to think positive... have yet to do it tho, b/c I don't want dh to think i am a :fool:Click to expand...

:hi: newbie my sweet :hugs:

I don't think that's :fool: at all newbie. Where's the harm, and it's a good visual aid to get to your goal! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

well sara.....I know this dont make babies but what if he visits down south ??? wont he get a little shock 

or does this stuff go really up high ??? lol I think I know what I meam !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k
> 
> TBH :blush: I have contemplated buying a unisex baby outfit for quite some time now. Sort of as a reminder to think positive... have yet to do it tho, b/c I don't want dh to think i am a :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: newbie my sweet :hugs:
> 
> I don't think that's :fool: at all newbie. Where's the harm, and it's a good visual aid to get to your goal! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree with kit Kat .....you have to be positive !!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Ok, I'm going to bed now. Had no sleep because oldest son couldn't sleep last night and came to our bed and kept me awake til after 1:30
> 
> Chat tomorrow...and congrats again Crunchie :cloud9:

You're going to bed to _sleep_?? Yeah, we believe you :winkwink:

Night night! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you will be feeling your bebe soon. How exciting is that! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, very exciting indeed...can't imagine what it will feel like! :shrug: :shrug: I'm having an odd day....think I'm joining the paranoid club...not that I ever let my membership lapse :haha: I have had a very symptomless day today. ZERO sore boobs, ZERO nausea at any time and I feel quite unpregnant! Weird!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, don't worry. :hugs: Maybe you should buy a doppler to help you not be so worried when your symptoms decide to go MIA. :thumbup: In any case, your hormones are supposed to be leveling out so it would stand to reason that your symptoms would begin to relax, you know? :hugs: Hmmm... I wonder.... perhaps you can make it happen sooner? Feeling the bebe move that is... have a tall glass of orange juice once a day, when you can just sit, relax and wait. :happydance: That's an exciting thought! I remember doing just that with my LO's. Whenever I became worried that they weren't moving as much or some such nonsense, I would sit myself down with a glass of orange juice and wait. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance lovely :hugs: I've thought about these dopplers but I'm a bit scared that if i couldn't find the heartbeat, I'd send myself into utter panic :nope: but it could also be the answer as you say when I'm feeling unpregnant :thumbup: So, what's the magic of orange juice? Is it just a cold drink that you think makes them move? :shrug:Click to expand...

Orange juice always make the bebe move. My doctor told me to do it whenever I was concerned or what not. I believe it gets them to move because of the citrus. :thumbup: Re: the doppler- it helps (so I've heard) to have a full bladder if you are having trouble finding the heartbeat early on. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Much to my dissapointment, OH doesn't go down south like at all. He's a very straight forward 'right clothes off, I'm coming in' type of guy. There's always very little play time ... 

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy our sex life a LOT, but it's normally JUST really good sex, rather than really good play time leading to good sex.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x

Oh how horrible! :growlmad: Sometimes you have to question the term "healthcare professional"...surely part of their job should be empathy with their patient? I'm surprised you weren't sent for an early scan sweetie, although I'm sure everything is just fine :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> umm...I've seen on here that some ppl take apart tests to see the strip-how reliable is what you see?

Hiya poas! :wave:

Sorry, but I never took one of these apart...I'm thinking Molly/Holly are the experts? They might have answered you already by the time I type this out :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I need your birthday and EDD for the front page... Sarachka's orders!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I need your birthday as well... Sarachka's orders!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Much to my dissapointment, OH doesn't go down south like at all. He's a very straight forward 'right clothes off, I'm coming in' type of guy. There's always very little play time ...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy our sex life a LOT, but it's normally JUST really good sex, rather than really good play time leading to good sex.

It seems you have a really good sex life, I couldnt compete in how often you 2 manage it :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> umm...I've seen on here that some ppl take apart tests to see the strip-how reliable is what you see?
> 
> Hiya poas! :wave:
> 
> Sorry, but I never took one of these apart...I'm thinking Molly/Holly are the experts? They might have answered you already by the time I type this out :thumbup:Click to expand...

I find the shiny plastic can give misleading reflections and restrict squinting angles so I prefer to give the test a quick squeeze in the vice on my workbench and prise off the plastic :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I need your birthday and EDD for the front page... Sarachka's orders!

Yes ma'am! Do you want my year of birth? :shock:....everyone will know how immensely OLD I am then :jo:


----------



## Sarachka

So Crunchie, remind us how you did it. BD on ovulation day? Before? Twice nightly-whitely?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x
> 
> Can't they give you an early scan? My obgyn is actually a bit of a bitch but she did say that since I had an mc before I should have a scan at 8 weeks.
> You poor sausage, but I'm sure all's fine, try not to worry too much. As Emandi was saying she still had symptoms for hers, and I mc'd at 8 weeks, the baby had stopped growing at 6, but I had LOADS more symptoms than when I was preggars with LO:wacko:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i already had an early scan wednesday just gone but the symptoms lessened 2 days after that im hoping im just thinking too much into it! thankyou hun x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I need your birthday as well... Sarachka's orders!

My birthday? 18th October.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x
> 
> Oh how horrible! :growlmad: Sometimes you have to question the term "healthcare professional"...surely part of their job should be empathy with their patient? I'm surprised you weren't sent for an early scan sweetie, although I'm sure everything is just fine :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou hun she wont send me for an early scan as just had one and im not in pain or bleeding :/ which i do understand but she could of offered to do bloods or something x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Much to my dissapointment, OH doesn't go down south like at all. He's a very straight forward 'right clothes off, I'm coming in' type of guy. There's always very little play time ...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy our sex life a LOT, but it's normally JUST really good sex, rather than really good play time leading to good sex.
> 
> It seems you have a really good sex life, I couldnt compete in how often you 2 manage it :blush:Click to expand...

Me either, but then I'm old :jo:

I must say I'm loving this "nothing is sacred" conversation ladies...quite entertaining :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x
> 
> Oh how horrible! :growlmad: Sometimes you have to question the term "healthcare professional"...surely part of their job should be empathy with their patient? I'm surprised you weren't sent for an early scan sweetie, although I'm sure everything is just fine :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou hun she wont send me for an early scan as just had one and im not in pain or bleeding :/ which i do understand but she could of offered to do bloods or something xClick to expand...

Ah yes, of course, you did just have your scan :dohh: Yes, maybe bloods would have been at least something to settle you down. :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

When does holly class you as old....when do I come in the group ??????

holllyyyyyyyyyyyyy ? am I old ?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> When does holly class you as old....when do I come in the group ??????
> 
> holllyyyyyyyyyyyyy ? am I old ?

Noooooooooo preggie Crunchster! You are a mere chit of a girl compared to me love! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> So Crunchie, remind us how you did it. BD on ovulation day? Before? Twice nightly-whitely?

So FF tells me I did the nasty on the 2 days I got a smiley face on the CB and 2 days after ! I did take agnus castus right up to the smiley face so I am not sure it that helped :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think the long walk to the docs and the vaccinations excitement has exhausted me, I'm off to bed with my book and a cup of camomile tea:coffee:
*Mummyapril* try to sleep easy tonight, and maybe POAS to reassure yourself:hugs:

*CRUNCHIE *once more my heartfelt congratulations to my lovely Frankenfriend,:friends: I'm so going to miss our nights of :sex: now though:cry:

:rofl:

Do you think reflexology helped? 

Anyway, goodnight my lovelies, until tomorrow:flower:
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> When does holly class you as old....when do I come in the group ??????
> 
> holllyyyyyyyyyyyyy ? am I old ?
> 
> Noooooooooo preggie Crunchster! You are a mere chit of a girl compared to me love! :winkwink:Click to expand...

thanks old wise one .....:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I think the long walk to the docs and the vaccinations excitement has exhausted me, I'm off to bed with my book and a cup of camomile tea:coffee:
> *Mummyapril* try to sleep easy tonight, and maybe POAS to reassure yourself:hugs:
> 
> *CRUNCHIE *once more my heartfelt congratulations to my lovely Frankenfriend,:friends: I'm so going to miss our nights of :sex: now though:cry:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Do you think reflexology helped?
> 
> Anyway, goodnight my lovelies, until tomorrow:flower:
> :hug::hug::hug:

we can always have :sex:........ It may not be the same but I can try :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> When does holly class you as old....when do I come in the group ??????
> 
> holllyyyyyyyyyyyyy ? am I old ?

Not as old as Kit :jo: I tease Kit because she and I are very close in age, she is my senior mind you :tease:
And you Crunchie are not old but Pregnant 1-2 :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I think the long walk to the docs and the vaccinations excitement has exhausted me, I'm off to bed with my book and a cup of camomile tea:coffee:
> *Mummyapril* try to sleep easy tonight, and maybe POAS to reassure yourself:hugs:
> 
> *CRUNCHIE *once more my heartfelt congratulations to my lovely Frankenfriend,:friends: I'm so going to miss our nights of :sex: now though:cry:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Do you think reflexology helped?
> 
> Anyway, goodnight my lovelies, until tomorrow:flower:
> :hug::hug::hug:

Good night m'dear...have a lovely :sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

Goodnight Hollichka, sweet dreams x


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...

Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

good night holly :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't know what Agnus Castus is but it would make a good pen name, a kind of exotic turn on Agatha Christie.
Nighty all:sleep::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:I am SSOOOOO happy! My friend who is pregnant and had to go for more Downs tests just got the all clear. Baby is fine and is a girl :happydance:
> 
> Oh that''s so great Trin...this is the one you mentioned before? She must be totally ecstatic :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. Such good news!
> 
> Well, according to my ticker today is one of my most fertile days (though not according to my opk) and I have ewcm and the children are sleeping out so guess what...:haha:Click to expand...


Trin that's brill news about your friend and her:baby:, i bet she is on:cloud9:

Children sleeping out ?? ewcm??? could only mean= :blush::sex:=:sex:=:sex:&:dust:=:bfp::thumbup: you dirty turty :haha:



Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Can we have our birthdays etc on the first page too pls. And like TTC #1,2 etc
> 
> Oh gracious... okay, I say that all designated turtles need to pm me their birthdays, if they are TTC number 1 or 2, etc or if they are currently preggy with number 1 or 2, etc. and the EDD. :thumbup:Click to expand...


I have pm'd you Molly this is a great thing to do yay:happydance:




Mollykins said:


> Lady turtles... I have a question...
> 
> When is it okay to start buying stuff for baby? :-k

I have bought a few bits and bobs:blush: but felt silly doing so:shrug: when ever your ready Molly i guess:hugs:



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you will be feeling your bebe soon. How exciting is that! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, very exciting indeed...can't imagine what it will feel like! :shrug: :shrug: I'm having an odd day....think I'm joining the paranoid club...not that I ever let my membership lapse :haha: I have had a very symptomless day today. ZERO sore boobs, ZERO nausea at any time and I feel quite unpregnant! Weird!! :wacko:Click to expand...


I have been the same since last wednesday but everyone keeps telling me to chill out and not worry:shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait .... And the diggi says ! Preggo 1-2 weeks !!!
> 
> 
> Even though I knew from the early dpo boobs, and the test this morning, reading that post has made me shiver and weep with happiness for my PREGNANT CRUUUUUUUUUNNNCHIE!!!!!
> 
> I did miss the live installment but it was in a good cause- LO needed lots of love and cuddles and her favourite dinner after the nasty nurse jabbed her with big needles :awww:
> 
> Now, about that BFP party post I have to prepare....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> poor little LO, did she cry lots ????:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She was so brave...NOT!:haha:
> She screamed and kicked and did everything possible to escape the clutches of the evil wicked baby stabbing witch, then when the ordeal was over the doctor offered Holly a biscuit. At which she stopped crying immediately, scowled at the woman and snatched the biscuit from her, and sat chomping her biscuit while giving her evils. What a cute baby :blush:Click to expand...

That's like the cutest needle time i have ever heard about :haha: "nasty needle nurse hey Holly:growlmad:" you eat thayt biccy "yom yom "as mummy would say!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:

ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...

4 July?? No joke??


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 4 July?? No joke??Click to expand...

Honest! No kidding!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:
 

> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 4 July?? No joke??Click to expand...
> 
> Honest! No kidding!Click to expand...

That's my oldest DD's birthday! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 4 July?? No joke??Click to expand...
> 
> Honest! No kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my oldest DD's birthday! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Wow! Well whaddya know! Mind you, I think it'll be a miracle if my navel orange arrives on time....most people don't have their babies exactly on their due dates do they?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 4 July?? No joke??Click to expand...
> 
> Honest! No kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my oldest DD's birthday! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Well whaddya know! Mind you, I think it'll be a miracle if my navel orange arrives on time....most people don't have their babies exactly on their due dates do they?Click to expand...

Only 5% of mothers deliver on their EDD. Crazy stat yes? I am part of that 95% my oldest EDD was 19 June... yep, that's right... she was 15 days late. :shock: My youngest had an EDD of 24 March and she was born 2 April. :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 4 July?? No joke??Click to expand...
> 
> Honest! No kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my oldest DD's birthday! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Well whaddya know! Mind you, I think it'll be a miracle if my navel orange arrives on time....most people don't have their babies exactly on their due dates do they?Click to expand...
> 
> Only 5% of mothers deliver on their EDD. Crazy stat yes? I am part of that 95% my oldest EDD was 19 June... yep, that's right... she was 15 days late. :shock: My youngest had an EDD of 24 March and she was born 2 April. :wacko:Click to expand...

Ooooo, 2nd April is OH's birthday too!!


----------



## Sarachka

That's very similar to my nephew, moll. He was due march 21 & was finally dragged out April 3


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> That's very similar to my nephew, moll. He was due march 21 & was finally dragged out April 3

That is similar! What year?


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...I just had a quick look at the first page...that's so nice :flower: YAY for team turtle!!!! :happydance:

Thanks for doing that :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly...I just had a quick look at the first page...that's so nice :flower: YAY for team turtle!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for doing that :hugs:

The birthday/edd/ttc bit was Sarachka's idea. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly...I just had a quick look at the first page...that's so nice :flower: YAY for team turtle!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for doing that :hugs:
> 
> The birthday/edd/ttc bit was Sarachka's idea. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well... good idea Sarachka :thumbup: and well done Molly :thumbup:

I am trying to think who the 2 missing BFPs are?? :-k


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> That's very similar to my nephew, moll. He was due march 21 & was finally dragged out April 3

That's my birthday too:thumbup::happydance:

willl catch up tomorrow now and congrats again crunchie:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly...I just had a quick look at the first page...that's so nice :flower: YAY for team turtle!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for doing that :hugs:
> 
> The birthday/edd/ttc bit was Sarachka's idea. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well... good idea Sarachka :thumbup: and well done Molly :thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to think who the 2 missing BFPs are?? :-kClick to expand...

I know! I've been stuck on that for a while. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> That's very similar to my nephew, moll. He was due march 21 & was finally dragged out April 3
> 
> That's my birthday too:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> willl catch up tomorrow now and congrats again crunchie:happydance::cloud9:Click to expand...

Night night, sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Want2bmum and there was someone who posted only a couple of times and got pregnant very soon after, and didn't post again. Holly mentioned her name a while ago


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly...I just had a quick look at the first page...that's so nice :flower: YAY for team turtle!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for doing that :hugs:
> 
> The birthday/edd/ttc bit was Sarachka's idea. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well... good idea Sarachka :thumbup: and well done Molly :thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to think who the 2 missing BFPs are?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I've been stuck on that for a while. :dohh:Click to expand...

Hmmmm....CamoQueen and.....MissZoie (although I think Miss Zoie had an evil evap that cruelly fooled us all?) :shrug:


----------



## want2bamum86

im not mentioned on the first page :(


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi has two girls?! I thought she only had Emily. I'm very unobservant


----------



## Sarachka

That's it, cameoqueen!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Emandi has two girls?! I thought she only had Emily. I'm very unobservant

Oh! I am wrong! She does have Emily... who has two girls?


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my gawd! Anyone watching one born every minute?? :shock:

UK ladies obviously (sorry Molly)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh my gawd! Anyone watching one born every minute?? :shock:

Nope. What's wrong?


----------



## want2bamum86

no what channel?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gawd! Anyone watching one born every minute?? :shock:
> 
> Nope. What's wrong?Click to expand...

As the title suggests...it's about child birth...it's the screaming :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

im recording it :)


----------



## kit_cat

want2bamum86 said:


> no what channel?

Channel 4


----------



## want2bamum86

klkl


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- :hugs:

Thanks Molly....can't decide if watching is a good idea or not...my OH made a sharp exit when the screaming started :dohh: Hope he doesn't do that if I scream :wacko:


----------



## want2bamum86

Gonna cry not mentioned on first page


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x

Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Molly....can't decide if watching is a good idea or not...my OH made a sharp exit when the screaming started :dohh: Hope he doesn't do that if I scream :wacko:Click to expand...

Don't worry lovey- my OH will not set still and watch someone else go through birth but he's by my side the whole way! :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x

Oh no :hugs:. That is not what I expected :nope:. So sorry :hugs:
I really hope you get some symptom to help you relax. Also I'm sure you will start growing soon :flower:.
Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...

I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.Click to expand...

I don't blame you! I just can't get my head round all of this :wacko:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Emandi has two girls?! I thought she only had Emily. I'm very unobservant
> 
> Oh! I am wrong! She does have Emily... who has two girls?Click to expand...

:hi: Molly :flower:, sorry, still catching up.
Yes, I have only Emily. mummyApril has 2 girls :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you! I just can't get my head round all of this :wacko:Click to expand...

No worries sweetling... your body knows what to do and so will you. By the way, I had a dream that you posted a pic of your LO... brand new and squishy! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x
> 
> Oh no :hugs:. That is not what I expected :nope:. So sorry :hugs:
> I really hope you get some symptom to help you relax. Also I'm sure you will start growing soon :flower:.
> Thinking of you. :hugs:Click to expand...

oh hun thankyou so much well i was actually sick tonight for the first time in a while so im hoping thats a good sign some reassurance :) thankyou for your kind words xx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you! I just can't get my head round all of this :wacko:Click to expand...

if i can do it you can im the biggest wus ever! haha x


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x
> 
> Oh no :hugs:. That is not what I expected :nope:. So sorry :hugs:
> I really hope you get some symptom to help you relax. Also I'm sure you will start growing soon :flower:.
> Thinking of you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh hun thankyou so much well i was actually sick tonight for the first time in a while so im hoping thats a good sign some reassurance :) thankyou for your kind words xxClick to expand...


:happydance: for your sickness (even it sounds evil :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you! I just can't get my head round all of this :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries sweetling... your body knows what to do and so will you. By the way, I had a dream that you posted a pic of your LO... brand new and squishy! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh, that makes me a bit teary to think of the day I'll be able to do that :cry: I can't wait :cloud9: Maybe you'll post one of your new LO? How amazing to go through the whole experience from start to finish with our fellow turtles :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x
> 
> Oh no :hugs:. That is not what I expected :nope:. So sorry :hugs:
> I really hope you get some symptom to help you relax. Also I'm sure you will start growing soon :flower:.
> Thinking of you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh hun thankyou so much well i was actually sick tonight for the first time in a while so im hoping thats a good sign some reassurance :) thankyou for your kind words xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance: for your sickness (even it sounds evil :haha:)Click to expand...

its ok i did a happy dance down the stairs too haha x


----------



## want2bamum86

how is every1s pregnancies n ttc


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you! I just can't get my head round all of this :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> if i can do it you can im the biggest wus ever! haha xClick to expand...

Well, I suppose we'll all get to a point where it's not like you have a choice :haha: Dat :baby: is a-comin'!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you! I just can't get my head round all of this :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries sweetling... your body knows what to do and so will you. By the way, I had a dream that you posted a pic of your LO... brand new and squishy! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that makes me a bit teary to think of the day I'll be able to do that :cry: I can't wait :cloud9: Maybe you'll post one of your new LO? How amazing to go through the whole experience from start to finish with our fellow turtles :hugs:Click to expand...

Of course I would! Oh my! We've only been chatting since 22 Oct.... (on this thread) which is about 2.5 months and we have over 10k posts.... imagine what it'll be in July!! :shock:


----------



## emandi

Molly, thanks for adding me. Love being turtle with you girls! :thumbup:
If you need my birthday, it's 1st of March. Thank you.

Sorry my dear turtle friends, will have to catch up tomorrow as I have mission to accomplish :winkwink:.

Good day/Good night to all of you.

:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

nite sweet x


----------



## mummyApril

right ladies im off am tired and ready for bed night night x


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Molly, thanks for adding me. Love being turtle with you girls! :thumbup:
> If you need my birthday, it's 1st of March. Thank you.
> 
> Sorry my dear turtle friends, will have to catch up tomorrow as I have mission to accomplish :winkwink:.
> 
> Good day/Good night to all of you.
> 
> :hugs:

Get it Emandi! :happydance: :haha: And you are very welcome love. :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

u ok molly?


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Molly, thanks for adding me. Love being turtle with you girls! :thumbup:
> If you need my birthday, it's 1st of March. Thank you.
> 
> Sorry my dear turtle friends, will have to catch up tomorrow as I have mission to accomplish :winkwink:.
> 
> Good day/Good night to all of you.
> 
> :hugs:

Ahhh, sorry I didn't get to chat with you emandi....hope all is well and good luck with your *ahem* mission :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you! I just can't get my head round all of this :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries sweetling... your body knows what to do and so will you. By the way, I had a dream that you posted a pic of your LO... brand new and squishy! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that makes me a bit teary to think of the day I'll be able to do that :cry: I can't wait :cloud9: Maybe you'll post one of your new LO? How amazing to go through the whole experience from start to finish with our fellow turtles :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I would! Oh my! We've only been chatting since 22 Oct.... (on this thread) which is about 2.5 months and we have over 10k posts.... imagine what it'll be in July!! :shock:Click to expand...

Hmmm, yes, good point...I wonder if there is a limit to how many posts on a single thread? Maybe we could break some records!!! :happydance: *gets carried away*


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> right ladies im off am tired and ready for bed night night x

Good night lovely :hugs: Hope you get some quality, worry free sleep :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

am i being ignored for a reason?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> all i can say Kit is its the most amazing experience in the world! x
> 
> Thanks sweetie....you're lucky you've been there so wouldn't be affected by the screaming like me...what a wuss I am :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I was so petrified of the labor and delivery process when I fell with my second (because of how it went with my first).... :nope: BUT, my second was a breeze comparatively. :flower: I've known people to have had the opposite, awesome firsts, traumatizing seconds. :shrug: Every time is different.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you! I just can't get my head round all of this :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries sweetling... your body knows what to do and so will you. By the way, I had a dream that you posted a pic of your LO... brand new and squishy! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that makes me a bit teary to think of the day I'll be able to do that :cry: I can't wait :cloud9: Maybe you'll post one of your new LO? How amazing to go through the whole experience from start to finish with our fellow turtles :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I would! Oh my! We've only been chatting since 22 Oct.... (on this thread) which is about 2.5 months and we have over 10k posts.... imagine what it'll be in July!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, yes, good point...I wonder if there is a limit to how many posts on a single thread? Maybe we could break some records!!! :happydance: *gets carried away*Click to expand...

Not sure but I can't wait to find out. :haha: Ugh... the midday desire to sleep has caught me. *yawn*


----------



## kit_cat

Me too Molly...except it's not midday...it's nearly 10.30pm here!

Good night everyone, catch you tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! I'm off to try and do something a bit more... energizing. :haha: Operation Do not fall asleep.


----------



## Sarachka

Night kitteh, love youuuuu lol

OH just made pilchard pasta. That village freak.


----------



## mummyApril

i know i said i was going to bed but one born every minute got me i put it on and that woman i am shocked at how she is reacting! crazy!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...

aw.... i hope u go a day early so bubba will be born on my birthday :dance: great consolation to naming him after me... :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> i actually dislike the doctor i saw just now! she was not supportive in the slightest, basically said if its goin to happen it will and if it doesnt expel on its own if it has happened i will find out at my 12 week scan so not happy with her at all, she really didnt know what she was talking about :( so now i just have to wait and pray x

don't worry dear! :hugs: same thing happened to my friend and while that is true they don't have to be an ass about it. :growlmad: DF's :baby: will be 6 wks old thursday :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> umm...I've seen on here that some ppl take apart tests to see the strip-how reliable is what you see?
> 
> Hiya poas! :wave:
> 
> Sorry, but I never took one of these apart...I'm thinking Molly/Holly are the experts? They might have answered you already by the time I type this out :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dohh: i feel so dumb! i always wondered what type of hpt those were! :haha: never would have guessed those were pried open tests :dohh: :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 4 July?? No joke??Click to expand...
> 
> Honest! No kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my oldest DD's birthday! :cloud9:Click to expand...

kindred spirits, me and your sweet DD! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> umm...I've seen on here that some ppl take apart tests to see the strip-how reliable is what you see?
> 
> Hiya poas! :wave:
> 
> Sorry, but I never took one of these apart...I'm thinking Molly/Holly are the experts? They might have answered you already by the time I type this out :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: i feel so dumb! i always wondered what type of hpt those were! :haha: never would have guessed those were pried open tests :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

My hpt's were (what they call) cassette tests. Easy to pry that thing apart... usually. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 4 July?? No joke??Click to expand...
> 
> Honest! No kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my oldest DD's birthday! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> kindred spirits, me and your sweet DD! :hugs:Click to expand...

You are 3 July? Aww.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening ladies, had a lovely swim and now been and had a bath :) I feel sick tonight with sore nipples, i'm not impressed by my body torturing me so.

Molly my birthday is 23rd August and TTC Number 1 for 2 years + :D


----------



## jeepprincess

Good Luck yall, the wait is killing me, I have 6 days left before testing...tic, toc, tic, toc...haha I'm making myself crazy.. Besides a couple tender ta-ta's not much for symptoms :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey ladies! what's everyone up to this evening/night?

Ging I read somewhere that more ppl are born in august than any other month... not quite a molly factoid, just thought i'd share nonetheless :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

jeepprincess said:


> Good Luck yall, the wait is killing me, I have 6 days left before testing...tic, toc, tic, toc...haha I'm making myself crazy.. Besides a couple tender ta-ta's not much for symptoms :wacko:


When are you going to test? Are you going to wait until AF is due? If our resident BA (Boob Analyst) was here, she'd tell you to test based on your sore bb's alone. :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hey ladies! what's everyone up to this evening/night?
> 
> Ging I read somewhere that more ppl are born in august than any other month... not quite a molly factoid, just thought i'd share nonetheless :haha:

That's interesting! I vaguely remember hearing that somewhere... I think.... :-k 

I am currently waiting for OH to come home from work... and trying not to read into the lack of symptoms I've had today. No desire to eat more than usual, no overwhelming urge to sleep where I stand, no nausea, and bb's are a lot less sore than they have been.... hmm....


----------



## Mollykins

My plans for tonight though? I was thinking about spa treating myself: jump in the shower for a quick shave and hair washing then give myself a pedi complete with foot mask and everything. Treat my face with some attention and a mask as these hormones have caused a horrifying break out. :nope: And then end it all with a nice soak in a tub with my favorite bath salts. Of course, that's if I have the energy for all that once the girls go to bed. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! what's everyone up to this evening/night?
> 
> Ging I read somewhere that more ppl are born in august than any other month... not quite a molly factoid, just thought i'd share nonetheless :haha:
> 
> That's interesting! I vaguely remember hearing that somewhere... I think.... :-k
> 
> I am currently waiting for OH to come home from work... and trying not to read into the lack of symptoms I've had today. No desire to eat more than usual, no overwhelming urge to sleep where I stand, no nausea, and bb's are a lot less sore than they have been.... hmm....Click to expand...

try not to worry about it (easier said than done) I'm sure :dohh: try to think of it as a lucky break for the time being. With levels like yours, sounds like apple seed is progressing well :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> My plans for tonight though? I was thinking about spa treating myself: jump in the shower for a quick shave and hair washing then give myself a pedi complete with foot mask and everything. Treat my face with some attention and a mask as these hormones have caused a horrifying break out. :nope: And then end it all with a nice soak in a tub with my favorite bath salts. Of course, that's if I have the energy for all that once the girls go to bed. :haha:

ahhh! that all sounds quite lovely Molly! just think, in several months, giving yourself a pedi will be out of the questions, as you won't be able to adequately reach the toesies due to a bump being in the way! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

jeepprincess said:


> Good Luck yall, the wait is killing me, I have 6 days left before testing...tic, toc, tic, toc...haha I'm making myself crazy.. Besides a couple tender ta-ta's not much for symptoms :wacko:

love the avatar... took me a sec to recognize it thought :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! what's everyone up to this evening/night?
> 
> Ging I read somewhere that more ppl are born in august than any other month... not quite a molly factoid, just thought i'd share nonetheless :haha:
> 
> That's interesting! I vaguely remember hearing that somewhere... I think.... :-k
> 
> I am currently waiting for OH to come home from work... and trying not to read into the lack of symptoms I've had today. No desire to eat more than usual, no overwhelming urge to sleep where I stand, no nausea, and bb's are a lot less sore than they have been.... hmm....Click to expand...
> 
> try not to worry about it (easier said than done) I'm sure :dohh: try to think of it as a lucky break for the time being. With levels like yours, sounds like apple seed is progressing well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oddly enough, I hadn't thought of that! (my levels) :dohh: Thanks sweetling. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My plans for tonight though? I was thinking about spa treating myself: jump in the shower for a quick shave and hair washing then give myself a pedi complete with foot mask and everything. Treat my face with some attention and a mask as these hormones have caused a horrifying break out. :nope: And then end it all with a nice soak in a tub with my favorite bath salts. Of course, that's if I have the energy for all that once the girls go to bed. :haha:
> 
> ahhh! that all sounds quite lovely Molly! just think, in several months, giving yourself a pedi will be out of the questions, as you won't be able to adequately reach the toesies due to a bump being in the way! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh and that's horrible too! I have a friends wedding to go to in July! :dohh: Must have pretty toes for summer wedding footwear! :haha: You know... I more dreading my ability to "landscape" when the bump is too big to... see around. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> jeepprincess said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck yall, the wait is killing me, I have 6 days left before testing...tic, toc, tic, toc...haha I'm making myself crazy.. Besides a couple tender ta-ta's not much for symptoms :wacko:
> 
> love the avatar... took me a sec to recognize it thought :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Don't feel bad, I recognized the spermies but I thought the egg was a fingertip! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeepprincess said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck yall, the wait is killing me, I have 6 days left before testing...tic, toc, tic, toc...haha I'm making myself crazy.. Besides a couple tender ta-ta's not much for symptoms :wacko:
> 
> love the avatar... took me a sec to recognize it thought :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Don't feel bad, I recognized the spermies but I thought the egg was a fingertip! :rofl:Click to expand...

me too! i thought it was a thumb, and I never bothered to look over at the :spermy:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My plans for tonight though? I was thinking about spa treating myself: jump in the shower for a quick shave and hair washing then give myself a pedi complete with foot mask and everything. Treat my face with some attention and a mask as these hormones have caused a horrifying break out. :nope: And then end it all with a nice soak in a tub with my favorite bath salts. Of course, that's if I have the energy for all that once the girls go to bed. :haha:
> 
> ahhh! that all sounds quite lovely Molly! just think, in several months, giving yourself a pedi will be out of the questions, as you won't be able to adequately reach the toesies due to a bump being in the way! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and that's horrible too! I have a friends wedding to go to in July! :dohh: Must have pretty toes for summer wedding footwear! :haha: You know... I more dreading my ability to "landscape" when the bump is too big to... see around. :haha:Click to expand...

I think about that often too :haha: I cringe at the thought of being in the delivery room with ....:blush: an unmanicured lawn :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My plans for tonight though? I was thinking about spa treating myself: jump in the shower for a quick shave and hair washing then give myself a pedi complete with foot mask and everything. Treat my face with some attention and a mask as these hormones have caused a horrifying break out. :nope: And then end it all with a nice soak in a tub with my favorite bath salts. Of course, that's if I have the energy for all that once the girls go to bed. :haha:
> 
> ahhh! that all sounds quite lovely Molly! just think, in several months, giving yourself a pedi will be out of the questions, as you won't be able to adequately reach the toesies due to a bump being in the way! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and that's horrible too! I have a friends wedding to go to in July! :dohh: Must have pretty toes for summer wedding footwear! :haha: You know... I more dreading my ability to "landscape" when the bump is too big to... see around. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think about that often too :haha: I cringe at the thought of being in the delivery room with ....:blush: an unmanicured lawn :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah... not good. :nope: :haha:


----------



## needshelp

NO af today! OMG! i"m never late...but got a BFN...do not know whether to be excited or upset? :( why can't this just be easy! ugh


----------



## Mollykins

needshelp said:


> NO af today! OMG! i"m never late...but got a BFN...do not know whether to be excited or upset? :( why can't this just be easy! ugh

Test again in the morning sweets and good luck! :happydance:


----------



## jeepprincess

Ohh man...my egg looks like a thumb :-( hehe jk...maybe thats why No :bfp: jk

But thanks for the good lucks :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

jeepprincess said:


> Ohh man...my egg looks like a thumb :-( hehe jk...maybe thats why No :bfp: jk
> 
> But thanks for the good lucks :)

fx'ed for you your bfp is well on it's way!


----------



## Mollykins

All right Newbie- my lovely OH is home and I should pay attention to him and start on his dinner. :hugs: I will chat later.


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi hi hi!!!

Thanks newbie & Holly for dropping in on me. :flower: I had another good doc appointment on Thursday where I got to see bubs again. :cloud9:
I'm a little embarrassed to admit I'm beginning to move into maternity clothes already. I'm beginning to feel quite rotund & my regular pants are becoming ridiculously tight in the waist. :haha:

I can't believe kit_cat is 15 weeks!

I noticed the info listed on the first page. :blush: My birth date is May 30th & my due date is July 16. :thumbup: (I'm pulling for a 7/11/11 baby for some reason)


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> Hi hi hi!!!
> 
> Thanks newbie & Holly for dropping in on me. :flower: I had another good doc appointment on Thursday where I got to see bubs again. :cloud9:
> I'm a little embarrassed to admit I'm beginning to move into maternity clothes already. I'm beginning to feel quite rotund & my regular pants are becoming ridiculously tight in the waist. :haha:
> 
> I can't believe kit_cat is 15 weeks!
> 
> I noticed the info listed on the first page. :blush: My birth date is May 30th & my due date is July 16. :thumbup: (I'm pulling for a 7/11/11 baby for some reason)

Hi doll! After much thought, i am going to declare that u are baking a boy bubba! :amartass: Don't ask me how I know, as I haven't a clue :shrug: haha:), but I am sensing :blue: vibes from u my dear! Can't wait to see if I'm right :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> All right Newbie- my lovely OH is home and I should pay attention to him and start on his dinner. :hugs: I will chat later.

:sad1: Oh, alright! I guess I can let him have u back... eating does sound kinda important :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi doll! After much thought, i am going to declare that u are baking a boy bubba! :amartass: Don't ask me how I know, as I haven't a clue :shrug: haha:), but I am sensing :blue: vibes from u my dear! Can't wait to see if I'm right :flower:

 :thumbup: 
Hopefully I'll be able to let you know in just 2 short weeks! :happydance:

I've completely waffled back and forth on what I think. I've had both boy baby dreams and girl baby dreams. As of about 2 weeks ago, I've given up on pretending I know. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right Newbie- my lovely OH is home and I should pay attention to him and start on his dinner. :hugs: I will chat later.
> 
> :sad1: Oh, alright! I guess I can let him have u back... eating does sound kinda important :haha:Click to expand...

I'm so awful! He came home, I got offline... he sat behind me and rubbed my shoulders and then I laid down on the couch next to him with all intentions of just soaking up the relaxation and then making dinner... instead? I fell asleep!! In about 5 minutes flat! OH (the love bug) let me sleep and made dinner for me! Oh the shame I feel! :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi doll! After much thought, i am going to declare that u are baking a boy bubba! :amartass: Don't ask me how I know, as I haven't a clue :shrug: haha:), but I am sensing :blue: vibes from u my dear! Can't wait to see if I'm right :flower:
> 
> :thumbup:
> Hopefully I'll be able to let you know in just 2 short weeks! :happydance:
> 
> I've completely waffled back and forth on what I think. I've had both boy baby dreams and girl baby dreams. As of about 2 weeks ago, I've given up on pretending I know. :wacko:Click to expand...

I expect that you will tell us turtles in 2 weeks time if you are carrying pink or blue yes? I am so happy for you love! :hugs: Don't worry about being in maternity clothes... they are SO comfortable and cute! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right Newbie- my lovely OH is home and I should pay attention to him and start on his dinner. :hugs: I will chat later.
> 
> :sad1: Oh, alright! I guess I can let him have u back... eating does sound kinda important :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so awful! He came home, I got offline... he sat behind me and rubbed my shoulders and then I laid down on the couch next to him with all intentions of just soaking up the relaxation and then making dinner... instead? I fell asleep!! In about 5 minutes flat! OH (the love bug) let me sleep and made dinner for me! Oh the shame I feel! :blush:Click to expand...

OH is such a good guy! I really like he! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right Newbie- my lovely OH is home and I should pay attention to him and start on his dinner. :hugs: I will chat later.
> 
> :sad1: Oh, alright! I guess I can let him have u back... eating does sound kinda important :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so awful! He came home, I got offline... he sat behind me and rubbed my shoulders and then I laid down on the couch next to him with all intentions of just soaking up the relaxation and then making dinner... instead? I fell asleep!! In about 5 minutes flat! OH (the love bug) let me sleep and made dinner for me! Oh the shame I feel! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OH is such a good guy! I really like he! :thumbup:Click to expand...

He really is! He makes it easy to love him. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

So my oldest DD and my OH are sitting at the dining table still and she asked him, "How do we make milk?" He said, "We don't make milk, we would have to get a cow." She said, "No really, not with a cow... how would we make milk at home? By ourselves.... without the cow." He says, "We can't _make_ milk, cows make milk and if we wanted to "make" it at home, we would need a cow in the home." She says, "But we can't have a cow in the house!" He says, "Why not?" She says, "Because Mommy might freak out." 

:haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> So my oldest DD and my OH are sitting at the dining table still and she asked him, "How do we make milk?" He said, "We don't make milk, we would have to get a cow." She said, "No really, not with a cow... how would we make milk at home? By ourselves.... without the cow." He says, "We can't _make_ milk, cows make milk and if we wanted to "make" it at home, we would need a cow in the home." She says, "But we can't have a cow in the house!" He says, "Why not?" She says, "Because Mommy might freak out."
> 
> :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> So my oldest DD and my OH are sitting at the dining table still and she asked him, "How do we make milk?" He said, "We don't make milk, we would have to get a cow." She said, "No really, not with a cow... how would we make milk at home? By ourselves.... without the cow." He says, "We can't _make_ milk, cows make milk and if we wanted to "make" it at home, we would need a cow in the home." She says, "But we can't have a cow in the house!" He says, "Why not?" She says, "Because Mommy might freak out."
> 
> :haha:

she knows u well, eh? :haha: I thought this story was going to venture into the land of breast milk... :shock: So glad DD is still innocent :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my oldest DD and my OH are sitting at the dining table still and she asked him, "How do we make milk?" He said, "We don't make milk, we would have to get a cow." She said, "No really, not with a cow... how would we make milk at home? By ourselves.... without the cow." He says, "We can't _make_ milk, cows make milk and if we wanted to "make" it at home, we would need a cow in the home." She says, "But we can't have a cow in the house!" He says, "Why not?" She says, "Because Mommy might freak out."
> 
> :haha:
> 
> she knows u well, eh? :haha: I thought this story was going to venture into the land of breast milk... :shock: So glad DD is still innocent :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh she's not so innocent to the world of breastfeeding. She remembers when I breastfed her sister. One of the first things my youngest LO said after we told them both about the upcoming baby was, "I can help feed the new baby." My oldest, without missing a beat, said to her, "No, you can't. Mommy has to do it because the baby has to drink the milk from mommy's booboos."


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my oldest DD and my OH are sitting at the dining table still and she asked him, "How do we make milk?" He said, "We don't make milk, we would have to get a cow." She said, "No really, not with a cow... how would we make milk at home? By ourselves.... without the cow." He says, "We can't _make_ milk, cows make milk and if we wanted to "make" it at home, we would need a cow in the home." She says, "But we can't have a cow in the house!" He says, "Why not?" She says, "Because Mommy might freak out."
> 
> :haha:
> 
> she knows u well, eh? :haha: I thought this story was going to venture into the land of breast milk... :shock: So glad DD is still innocent :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh and she does know me very well. :haha: A touch too OCD I am. :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my oldest DD and my OH are sitting at the dining table still and she asked him, "How do we make milk?" He said, "We don't make milk, we would have to get a cow." She said, "No really, not with a cow... how would we make milk at home? By ourselves.... without the cow." He says, "We can't _make_ milk, cows make milk and if we wanted to "make" it at home, we would need a cow in the home." She says, "But we can't have a cow in the house!" He says, "Why not?" She says, "Because Mommy might freak out."
> 
> :haha:
> 
> she knows u well, eh? :haha: I thought this story was going to venture into the land of breast milk... :shock: So glad DD is still innocent :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she's not so innocent to the world of breastfeeding. She remembers when I breastfed her sister. One of the first things my youngest LO said after we told them both about the upcoming baby was, "I can help feed the new baby." My oldest, without missing a beat, said to her, "No, you can't. Mommy has to do it because the baby has to drink the milk from mommy's booboos."Click to expand...

:shock: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

:-= (Think old John Wayne movies :winkwink:)
 



Attached Files:







tumble tumble.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my oldest DD and my OH are sitting at the dining table still and she asked him, "How do we make milk?" He said, "We don't make milk, we would have to get a cow." She said, "No really, not with a cow... how would we make milk at home? By ourselves.... without the cow." He says, "We can't _make_ milk, cows make milk and if we wanted to "make" it at home, we would need a cow in the home." She says, "But we can't have a cow in the house!" He says, "Why not?" She says, "Because Mommy might freak out."
> 
> :haha:
> 
> she knows u well, eh? :haha: I thought this story was going to venture into the land of breast milk... :shock: So glad DD is still innocent :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she's not so innocent to the world of breastfeeding. She remembers when I breastfed her sister. One of the first things my youngest LO said after we told them both about the upcoming baby was, "I can help feed the new baby." My oldest, without missing a beat, said to her, "No, you can't. Mommy has to do it because the baby has to drink the milk from mommy's booboos."Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I was completely unaware that she remembered that until she said that. I looked like :shock: then it I said simply, "You are right." ... what else could I say? :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

still at it by the way... found 5, i think this next one will solve the query :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> still at it by the way... found 5, i think this next one will solve the query :winkwink:

Oh good! You are so amazing! I absolutely did NOT have the patience for that. :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> still at it by the way... found 5, i think this next one will solve the query :winkwink:
> 
> Oh good! You are so amazing! I absolutely did NOT have the patience for that. :nope:Click to expand...

i'm surprised i do! i keep putting off my work out b/c it's become rather addicting :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> still at it by the way... found 5, i think this next one will solve the query :winkwink:
> 
> Oh good! You are so amazing! I absolutely did NOT have the patience for that. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm surprised i do! i keep putting off my work out b/c it's become rather addicting :blush:Click to expand...

Is it turning out to be pleasant to look through the old posts?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> still at it by the way... found 5, i think this next one will solve the query :winkwink:
> 
> Oh good! You are so amazing! I absolutely did NOT have the patience for that. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm surprised i do! i keep putting off my work out b/c it's become rather addicting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it turning out to be pleasant to look through the old posts?Click to expand...

Absolutely! there are some really funny posts in here, like the one where *Trini's* son tried to tie the chicken to the kite, not to mention all the adorable baby pics of *Holly *and *Emily*. My favs are all the reactions to the bfp post. if nothing else, we are definitely some supportive turtles! :hugs: I love how *jaynie* boldly entered the thread and wormed her way in all our hearts with that massive initial posting of hers.

and i just noticed that *kit* listed herself as a smidge and a half pregnant now :haha: I'm sure its been like that since she started 2nd trimester but i tend to be a little unobservant at times :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Pooh!! it wasn't 6, but i have narrowed down within 3 wks... going to be a looooong night!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> still at it by the way... found 5, i think this next one will solve the query :winkwink:
> 
> Oh good! You are so amazing! I absolutely did NOT have the patience for that. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm surprised i do! i keep putting off my work out b/c it's become rather addicting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it turning out to be pleasant to look through the old posts?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! there are some really funny posts in here, like the one where *Trini's* son tried to tie the chicken to the kite, not to mention all the adorable baby pics of *Holly *and *Emily*. My favs are all the reactions to the bfp post. if nothing else, we are definitely some supportive turtles! :hugs: I love how *jaynie* boldly entered the thread and wormed her way in all our hearts with that massive initial posting of hers.
> 
> and i just noticed that *kit* listed herself as a smidge and a half pregnant now :haha: I'm sure its been like that since she started 2nd trimester but i tend to be a little unobservant at times :blush:Click to expand...

Aww... that's so sweet! :hugs: Almost makes me want to go back and read through it all. :haha: I think I remember Jaynie's first post... didn't she compare us to Sex in the City? :haha: Lovely turtle she is. 

You should probably be getting yourself some sleep Shannon my dear... it's what? 0100 where you are yes? I see that you are still online but I am going to hope that you fell asleep already or you are going to be dead on your feet for work tomorrow. tsk tsk. 

My grand spa-like plans went out the window tonight... no bother though, there is always tomorrow. :thumbup: 

Good night turtle friend!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Just spent 20 min catching up :coffee: when I should have been walking...so off to walk 5km again and then bath, wash my hair and take my mom out to lunch (she's feeling a bit neglected)

Chat later :flower:


----------



## poas

I just tested again (af due tomorrow) and got the faintest of faint positive lines.
I am now thoroughly confused,as I would have thought it would be darker (I didnt have to think about anything when I had my son,so dont remember!) maybe it is just chemical?heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllpppppppppppppp


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I just tested again (af due tomorrow) and got the faintest of faint positive lines.
> I am now thoroughly confused,as I would have thought it would be darker (I didnt have to think about anything when I had my son,so dont remember!) maybe it is just chemical?heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllpppppppppppppp

Hi Hun .... My lines are so light !!! Could u try a digi ??? Also te ladies will want tk inspect this .... Can u post a pic ?? Xx


----------



## poas

I will just get my boy off to school then will post,i don't even know if it will show but i'll try


----------



## poas

I can't get a picture-if the flash is on its too bright without it the focus is rubbish!!!
Now I dont know if I'm getting af cramps or imagining it-surely if my period due tomoro it would not show positive???aaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I can't get a picture-if the flash is on its too bright without it the focus is rubbish!!!
> Now I dont know if I'm getting af cramps or imagining it-surely if my period due tomoro it would not show positive???aaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

If the line is pink and it came up in the time limit then it doesn't matter how faint it is, it's still positive. I agree, get a digi to put your mind at rest. And in the beginning of pregnancy you get those mild crampy feelings.

I'm cautiously :happydance: for you


----------



## TrinityMom

*Molly!* I LOVE our first page...thank you :hugs:

And *Holly*, I have to tell you that you are such an inspiration to me. When I was on the treadmill and had been at it for 40 min and thought I might die I thought "think of Holly and her 3 1/2 hours with all those hills!" and I carried on til the hour was up :thumbup:

Now off to get decent


----------



## poas

I will get digi one soon as I can...my leg is in plaster at present so getting to the shops aint easy :wacko: I'm just scared I'll let myself believe then mc early again (oct 2010 that happened)
But thankyou for your kind words x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i know i said i was going to bed but one born every minute got me i put it on and that woman i am shocked at how she is reacting! crazy!

I know!!!!!! Now you see why I was a bit :shock: when I watched last night! If I'm like that, someone needs to hit me on the head with a big hammer! :trouble:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I will get digi one soon as I can...my leg is in plaster at present so getting to the shops aint easy :wacko: I'm just scared I'll let myself believe then mc early again (oct 2010 that happened)
> But thankyou for your kind words x

I understand. I had a mc in Dec and I know it's going to be hard for me to believe it when I have a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- I need your birthday and EDD as well...
> 
> Kit- just the date and month is just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> ok....birthday is 17th October, and EDD is none other than...(drumroll).....Independence Day!!! I'm expecting Will Smith to attend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> aw.... i hope u go a day early so bubba will be born on my birthday :dance: great consolation to naming him after me... :haha:Click to expand...

I shall do my best :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Evening ladies, had a lovely swim and now been and had a bath :) I feel sick tonight with sore nipples, i'm not impressed by my body torturing me so.
> 
> Molly my birthday is 23rd August and TTC Number 1 for 2 years + :D

That sounds nice Ginge...a lovely swim and bath :cloud9:

Yes, your body has some explaining to do! :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

jeepprincess said:


> Good Luck yall, the wait is killing me, I have 6 days left before testing...tic, toc, tic, toc...haha I'm making myself crazy.. Besides a couple tender ta-ta's not much for symptoms :wacko:

Good luck jeepprincess :thumbup: Boobees sound promising?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! what's everyone up to this evening/night?
> 
> Ging I read somewhere that more ppl are born in august than any other month... not quite a molly factoid, just thought i'd share nonetheless :haha:
> 
> That's interesting! I vaguely remember hearing that somewhere... I think.... :-k
> 
> I am currently waiting for OH to come home from work... and trying not to read into the lack of symptoms I've had today. No desire to eat more than usual, no overwhelming urge to sleep where I stand, no nausea, and bb's are a lot less sore than they have been.... hmm....Click to expand...

Oh no, hope I didn't spread the fear :nope: It seems all the preggy turtles have less symptoms than the unpreggy turtles right now!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My plans for tonight though? I was thinking about spa treating myself: jump in the shower for a quick shave and hair washing then give myself a pedi complete with foot mask and everything. Treat my face with some attention and a mask as these hormones have caused a horrifying break out. :nope: And then end it all with a nice soak in a tub with my favorite bath salts. Of course, that's if I have the energy for all that once the girls go to bed. :haha:
> 
> ahhh! that all sounds quite lovely Molly! just think, in several months, giving yourself a pedi will be out of the questions, as you won't be able to adequately reach the toesies due to a bump being in the way! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and that's horrible too! I have a friends wedding to go to in July! :dohh: Must have pretty toes for summer wedding footwear! :haha: You know... I more dreading my ability to "landscape" when the bump is too big to... see around. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think about that often too :haha: I cringe at the thought of being in the delivery room with ....:blush: an unmanicured lawn :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I said something similar early on in this thread....I'm hoping a mirror and some swift manoevering will do the trick...I like to at least be "neat" in that region.


----------



## Sarachka

morning everyone!

I was almost late for work today because I was reading bnb and catching up! 

I am so tiredddddddddd today, I feel like I was awake all night.

Work is boring boring boring.


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Hi hi hi!!!
> 
> Thanks newbie & Holly for dropping in on me. :flower: I had another good doc appointment on Thursday where I got to see bubs again. :cloud9:
> I'm a little embarrassed to admit I'm beginning to move into maternity clothes already. I'm beginning to feel quite rotund & my regular pants are becoming ridiculously tight in the waist. :haha:
> 
> I can't believe kit_cat is 15 weeks!
> 
> I noticed the info listed on the first page. :blush: My birth date is May 30th & my due date is July 16. :thumbup: (I'm pulling for a 7/11/11 baby for some reason)

:wave: LittleSpy

Glad you've got to see your LO again:cloud9: I'm not going to see mine till 16th February now :nope:...just have to be patient. I can't believe I'm 15 weeks either, but you're not far behind me at all! I'm really looking forward to seeing what your bubs is...hmmmmmmm.......:blue:?:pink:? So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right Newbie- my lovely OH is home and I should pay attention to him and start on his dinner. :hugs: I will chat later.
> 
> :sad1: Oh, alright! I guess I can let him have u back... eating does sound kinda important :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so awful! He came home, I got offline... he sat behind me and rubbed my shoulders and then I laid down on the couch next to him with all intentions of just soaking up the relaxation and then making dinner... instead? I fell asleep!! In about 5 minutes flat! OH (the love bug) let me sleep and made dinner for me! Oh the shame I feel! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OH is such a good guy! I really like he! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> He really is! He makes it easy to love him. :haha:Click to expand...

Ahhh, sounds like a top notch kinda guy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So my oldest DD and my OH are sitting at the dining table still and she asked him, "How do we make milk?" He said, "We don't make milk, we would have to get a cow." She said, "No really, not with a cow... how would we make milk at home? By ourselves.... without the cow." He says, "We can't _make_ milk, cows make milk and if we wanted to "make" it at home, we would need a cow in the home." She says, "But we can't have a cow in the house!" He says, "Why not?" She says, "Because Mommy might freak out."
> 
> :haha:

:rofl:

Hmm, not sure how many ladies would take a cow in the kitchen in their stride?? I'd freak out a little too I think! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Pooh!! it wasn't 6, but i have narrowed down within 3 wks... going to be a looooong night!

:saywhat:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovely Turtletons :flower:

I have just caught myself up and as you can see form the 9 squillion posts I just did..it took me a while :wacko:

Am off to do some work now but will catch up soon...maybe at lunch :munch:

Have a great day everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Just spent 20 min catching up :coffee: when I should have been walking...so off to walk 5km again and then bath, wash my hair and take my mom out to lunch (she's feeling a bit neglected)
> 
> Chat later :flower:

:wave: Trinity

Hope you enjoyed your walk and have a lovely lunch with mum :thumbup:

Also, is your hair staying supremely straight as time goes on?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I can't get a picture-if the flash is on its too bright without it the focus is rubbish!!!
> Now I dont know if I'm getting af cramps or imagining it-surely if my period due tomoro it would not show positive???aaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Ooooo, exciting!! :happydance: Can you take the flash off and just put in the daylight to take the pic?

Also, as Trinity says, you get cramps in early pregnancy...scared the crap out of me! :shock:

Good luck.....hoping for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i know i said i was going to bed but one born every minute got me i put it on and that woman i am shocked at how she is reacting! crazy!
> 
> I know!!!!!! Now you see why I was a bit :shock: when I watched last night! If I'm like that, someone needs to hit me on the head with a big hammer! :trouble:Click to expand...

haha iv never seen anything like that before id be so embarrassed! lol x


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Sarachka m'love :flower:

I wish you a speedy day at work :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all !!! 

Hey ginge good luck with the Swab results today xxx


----------



## Sarachka

yeah good luck *ginge*, I hope they prescribe you Clomid and you ovulate next cycle and get pregnant straight away!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> am i being ignored for a reason?

I'm not ignoring you, at least not any more than I've ignored all of you this morning, Late Morning All:flower:

I've got to go into work this afternoon :argh: not to actually work but to see how things stand re my prolongation of maternity leave [-o&lt; But since I have lots of projects on the go I thought I'd advance them a bit this morning since I'll be in Paris all afternoon.

I'm working on the garland for LO's room- cut out all the fabric and ribbon this morning, and will attack the sewing this evening unless I decide to BnB it instead:blush: Won't be able to swim tonight since DH will be back late tonight:nope:

*Ginge* I'm glad you had a good swim, but I find that quite odd to have a bath after a swim:haha: I kill 2 birds with one stone and get myself scrubbed up in the shower at the pool! :shower:

*Bet Trinitymom's got a cow in her kitchen*:mamafy: MOOOOOOOOOOO!

Well done on the treadmill *Trin*:thumbup: On the exercise bike I have to summon all my will power to do an hour, it can be really boring:sleep: But it keeps me on form for my real bike rides at the weekend, so I try not to bottle it!!

*Kit* my chubby cheeks arrived 5 days before EDD, but then her EDD was +/- 5 days!:shrug:

*Want2bamum* you could write a big fat colourful post like *jaynie* and *Moomin* (where is the moomin by the way?:shrug:) and then your posts wont be missed!!!

Hugs to all:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I just tested again (af due tomorrow) and got the faintest of faint positive lines.
> I am now thoroughly confused,as I would have thought it would be darker (I didnt have to think about anything when I had my son,so dont remember!) maybe it is just chemical?heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllpppppppppppppp

This post I prefer to deal with separately since it's a SPECIAL post:thumbup:

Post pics! Post pics! We turtles have never been wrong so far on line interpretation, 100% squinting accuracy rate!! You could go digi but that would take the fun out of it for us...and yes you need to switch the flash off...

Sounds like more good news though:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Hi hi hi!!!
> 
> Thanks newbie & Holly for dropping in on me. :flower: I had another good doc appointment on Thursday where I got to see bubs again. :cloud9:
> I'm a little embarrassed to admit I'm beginning to move into maternity clothes already. I'm beginning to feel quite rotund & my regular pants are becoming ridiculously tight in the waist. :haha:
> 
> I can't believe kit_cat is 15 weeks!
> 
> I noticed the info listed on the first page. :blush: My birth date is May 30th & my due date is July 16. :thumbup: (I'm pulling for a 7/11/11 baby for some reason)
> 
> Hi doll! After much thought, i am going to declare that u are baking a boy bubba! :amartass: Don't ask me how I know, as I haven't a clue :shrug: haha:), but I am sensing :blue: vibes from u my dear! Can't wait to see if I'm right :flower:Click to expand...

Me too! me too! Right from that first faint BFP I got boy vibes for you Littlespy:happydance::blue: I'm really curious now!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka*, are you there?:wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I HEREBY DEDICATE MY 2000th POST TO SARACHKA! 
The crazy chick who has more :sex: in a weekend than I do in a month and who does FAB work for charity:thumbup:
May it bring you a :bfp: very soon :winkwink: :hug::hug::hug:
https://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01208/Russian_winter_fes_1208639i.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: all - I was absent yesterday and tried to catch up last night but I was sooo busy! In the end... I posted yesterday when Erin was absorbed in Adam 'my Ad' she referred to him as last night because I dodn't want to miss a day posting! Ha. Thus far I have not missed a day! 

Molly I did indeed refer to you all as SATC! That was the TTC equivalent of SATC... I just knew I had found a place here :hugs: I seen the thread lots of times before deciding to read it and kept deciding against it because the thread was so long! Then I though what the hell... This 2ww will be TWO WEEKS no matter what... 

Newbie good luck finding the rest of the :bfp: I think camo queeen if she is not there got a :bfp: at 9dpo!! But she hasn't posted much since... 

Crunch - I still can't believe you are preggers such good news! You like Molly give me hope because as we know you were about to be forcing answers out of the doctors! It's awesom for you both and us turtles that sometimes need reminding that people have walked this thread before us and have been TTC for a lot longer than me! 

:hi: everyone else - Kit loving the orange :) as much as I loved your lemon! Trin have a lovely walk/lunch :) Holly :argh::argh: good luck at work! Want2beamum I haven't ignored you except for not beong online :) Ginge I wish you the very best of luck today at the squibs! You have the same birthday as my gramps and I have a good feeling for you (though probs because of that)... :hi: sarachka glad you got your preseed! You MUST tell me how you find it... RE: the sex/bikini line :rofl: :rofl:

Me? Still waiting for my egg :nope: :shrug: :shrug: :nope: I don't know where she is - I had a line on sunday and my temp is up but slightly and basically it is a temp that it has been at pre O basically... I dunno, Newbie- how are you finding a break? I am thinking of a break Feb, March, April... I don't want a bambino close to Christmas because 1- I would hate it personally (july 27th me) and 2- We probably can't afford it 3- I am supposed to be away in March and I was gonna pull out if I was preggo before now! But alas i'm not, and it might do me some good to have a girlie holiday (it's a hen do to tenerife - IMAGINE my catching up that I will have to do when I get back?!)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Had my appointment rescheduled to 31st of January as totally forgot the time was 8:50am :shock: so now its for 8:20 on 31/1/11 or 1/31/11 for you ladies across the pond so prolonging the wait abit longer but I will be on a new cycle by then hopefully!

and Holly I don't shower at the pool because i'm aware its a public baths and is generally full of stupid teenagers >=[


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I HEREBY DEDICATE MY 2000th POST TO SARACHKA!
> The crazy chick who has more :sex: in a weekend than I do in a month and who does FAB work for charity:thumbup:
> May it bring you a :bfp: very soon :winkwink: :hug::hug::hug:
> https://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01208/Russian_winter_fes_1208639i.jpg

Ohhhhhh &#1061;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072; &#1084;&#1086;&#1103;!!!!!!! Hollichka maya!! I'm so touched!! Thank you soooo much you sweetheart. We might BD enough for England, Chechnya and Kyrgyzstan combined *but it hasn't bloody got us anywhere! *

Love the photo of me and my future LO in the London eye.


----------



## firstbaby25

I hope you don't need their answers Ginge... I know it sucks but you are totally lucky to be young and in this situation... When I was bummed out by my crazy cycle last night I found small reassurances in the fact that I AM only 25 and so, I am pretty much guaranteed one way or another (including adoption) a child in this life! I have to admit, my reflection(s) are very harmful to me.... I was like :argh: when I thought of the full picture!!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I've considered a break for December due date too. I think it would suck to have a Christmas birthday.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm also not on the first page :cry: :cry:

If you want to add me there - I am TTC #1 and my birthday is 27th July (I was three weeks early adding to the theory that more babies are born in August...) I have crazy weird cycles since ttc though and am FILLED with NMA! Ha!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*KIT!* Re a post you wrote earlier but can't find unless I want to miss my 13:38 train...

We're all going to be Turtle Aunties on this thread:happydance: And maybe we'll all grow _really_ old together, and talk about dentures and incontinence pads and lawn bowling rather than ovulation and wee sticks!!:happydance: How awful though, when we're all in our 80's and 90's if someone doesn't post for a day or two we'll worry they dropped off the perch:shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> *KIT!* Re a post you wrote earlier but can't find unless I want to miss my 13:38 train...
> 
> We're all going to be Turtle Aunties on this thread:happydance: And maybe we'll all grow _really_ old together, and talk about dentures and incontinence pads and lawn bowling rather than ovulation and wee sticks!!:happydance: How awful though, when we're all in our 80's and 90's if someone doesn't post for a day or two we'll worry they dropped off the perch:shock:

:rofl: :rofl: maybe one day we will talk about our GRANDCHILDREN...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I've considered a break for December due date too. I think it would suck to have a Christmas birthday.

I don't care when it's B'day is, I just want another one :brat::hissy::brat: I could end up with 2 with Christmas B'days!! I thought it was fun LO having Christmas decs up for her B'day, and the adults having plenty of wine and champagne hanging around:haha: *Emandi* has a nice B'day, 1st of March. All fresh and springlike!:flower:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: All of my Lovely Turtle Babes! :hi:

I am soooo sorry I haven't been on the last few days!!! :flower:

I've not been well and been sooo sleepy! Think I am getting a cold! :dohh:

First things first....
Crunchster has a :bfp: doo dah doo dah... Crunchster has a :bfp: doo dah doo dah daaaaaaaay!!!

But I already knew that tho as back in the days when we were both SSB's (Synchronised Sex Buddies) we decided to be text buddies to... So I have been kept well up to date via text message! :thumbup: and have also found out that every other week Mrs Preggy Turtle works right near where I live (about 10 mins away from me!) It's a small world after all eh Crunch? :winkwink:

Ok after being on :cloud9: about Crunchieee Jr... I have some bad/good news...

Unfortunately today is CD 1 for me as the :witch: got me in full force today! :dohh: And after all the symptoms to! :dohh:

But the good news is that the next time I O will be on the weekend I go to London for my birthday! (My birthday is the 29th Jan and I should O on the 28th!) We are going to see Wicked and it's meant to be really good! And we are going up on the Saturday, seeing the show on the Saturday night and staying in a hotel and going shopping Oxford Street on Sunday!! :happydance:

I have already been assured by His Royal Highness (AKA: Dave :haha:) that I will be getting sooo much BDing in that i won't be leaving the Hotel much! :winkwink:! AND yesterday he picked me up from work and said look in the glove box... So I opened it and... Saw a packet of... VIAGRA!!!:rofl: and I said to him "where did u get them from?" and he said "Adam (his mate from work who is a :bodyb: got them from "Black Leon at the gym!!!" :haha: I mean how dodgy does that sound!! :rofl: So all in all I know this will be a fab weekend! I mean don't get me wrong he doesn't need the lil blue pill at all but it could come in very handy with what I've got planned! :trouble: :winkwink:

Right that's all from me for now my lovelies! Catch up tonight as I'm just about to eat my lunch!

TTFN! :flower:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ladies I've had an idea :) https://tinychat.com/silveryleo come join me in live chat hehe, molly you are welcome to put this on the front page for other ladies to join :D


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: All of my Lovely Turtle Babes! :hi:
> 
> I am soooo sorry I haven't been on the last few days!!! :flower:
> 
> I've not been well and been sooo sleepy! Think I am getting a cold! :dohh:
> 
> First things first....
> Crunchster has a :bfp: doo dah doo dah... Crunchster has a :bfp: doo dah doo dah daaaaaaaay!!!
> 
> But I already knew that tho as back in the days when we were both SSB's (Synchronised Sex Buddies) we decided to be text buddies to... So I have been kept well up to date via text message! :thumbup: and have also found out that every other week Mrs Preggy Turtle works right near where I live (about 10 mins away from me!) It's a small world after all eh Crunch? :winkwink:
> 
> Ok after being on :cloud9: about Crunchieee Jr... I have some bad/good news...
> 
> Unfortunately today is CD 1 for me as the :witch: got me in full force today! :dohh: And after all the symptoms to! :dohh:
> 
> But the good news is that the next time I O will be on the weekend I go to London for my birthday! (My birthday is the 29th Jan and I should O on the 28th!) We are going to see Wicked and it's meant to be really good! And we are going up on the Saturday, seeing the show on the Saturday night and staying in a hotel and going shopping Oxford Street on Sunday!! :happydance:
> 
> I have already been assured by His Royal Highness (AKA: Dave :haha:) that I will be getting sooo much BDing in that i won't be leaving the Hotel much! :winkwink:! AND yesterday he picked me up from work and said look in the glove box... So I opened it and... Saw a packet of... VIAGRA!!!:rofl: and I said to him "where did u get them from?" and he said "Adam (his mate from work who is a :bodyb: got them from "Black Leon at the gym!!!" :haha: I mean how dodgy does that sound!! :rofl: So all in all I know this will be a fab weekend! I mean don't get me wrong he doesn't need the lil blue pill at all but it could come in very handy with what I've got planned! :trouble: :winkwink:
> 
> Right that's all from me for now my lovelies! Catch up tonight as I'm just about to eat my lunch!
> 
> TTFN! :flower:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

OH MY WORD MOOMIN!!!!

What can I say....It won't be a canoe in Dave's pocket at the end of the month now will it??? :haha: You are going to have a fine, _upstanding_ time with many _highs_ thrown in for good measure. Enjoy a _stiff_ drink or two won't you both :wine::drunk:

Oh, so many jokes....so little time :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *KIT!* Re a post you wrote earlier but can't find unless I want to miss my 13:38 train...
> 
> We're all going to be Turtle Aunties on this thread:happydance: And maybe we'll all grow _really_ old together, and talk about dentures and incontinence pads and lawn bowling rather than ovulation and wee sticks!!:happydance: How awful though, when we're all in our 80's and 90's if someone doesn't post for a day or two we'll worry they dropped off the perch:shock:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: maybe one day we will talk about our GRANDCHILDREN...Click to expand...

Oh my...what size would this thread be by then? I think by then we'll probably all have micro chips in our heads and we'll be able to post merely by thinking about it....'twill be sooo much easier when we get our heads chipped :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I've considered a break for December due date too. I think it would suck to have a Christmas birthday.

Agreed...although don't think it would stop me trying if I wasn't already up the duff :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I think I'll see how I feel if March roles around without me being sperminated. If I fall this cycle, I'll have an early october EDD which is fine. Oldest in the school year etc.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm not going to release an egg this cycle so I will have to think about this 'break' in more detail... I'm convinced it's annovulatory, think I might throw myself off Cantilever bridge! Might be better for me to make my womb a home! But then I said to Adam though I love idea of a break (my niece is december too you see) we are TRYING TO CONCEIVE and I don't know if I could reconcile the two concepts in my head TTC vs Break!!


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Jaynie and Sarachka! You guys give these things so much thought. I never even considered due dates etc before. 

Jaynie lovely...please don't throw yourself off the Cantilever bridge :nope: What would we do without you?? I think it is a challenge to get deeply in to TTC, then have a temporary break. Although it might be a good thing to do to relieve the pressure of TTC, I think it's hard to switch it off..no?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Just spent 20 min catching up :coffee: when I should have been walking...so off to walk 5km again and then bath, wash my hair and take my mom out to lunch (she's feeling a bit neglected)
> 
> Chat later :flower:
> 
> :wave: Trinity
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your walk and have a lovely lunch with mum :thumbup:
> 
> Also, is your hair staying supremely straight as time goes on?Click to expand...

It is! It is! I am amazed. I can leave it to air dry and then it gets a slight flip near my left ear but if I dry it with a hair dryer (no styling or anything - can't do that - literally just blowing it dry) then it is dead straight. Loving it


----------



## firstbaby25

It is Kit! It is indeed, and if by some grand design I am to have a baby in December then so be it? I also said to Adam in that conversation what if March was our month... I definitely give these things too much thought - the longer that it takes if you know what I mean! I also believe in a little natural design and what if those months were our months you know? The only reason I reckon I will break is if/when I have to take meds to stop smoking as I think they will harm my cycle and any resulting bambino's... 

I won't really throw myself off the Cantilever I just can't believe my luck: start temping and get no egg :nope: even if I do now it will probably be yesterday! We are yet to dtd on O day as we were both so knackered last night :cry: so i'm on a difficult 2ww verrry difficult indeed!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> It is Kit! It is indeed, and if by some grand design I am to have a baby in December then so be it? I also said to Adam in that conversation what if March was our month... I definitely give these things too much thought - the longer that it takes if you know what I mean! I also believe in a little natural design and what if those months were our months you know? The only reason I reckon I will break is if/when I have to take meds to stop smoking as I think they will harm my cycle and any resulting bambino's...
> 
> I won't really throw myself off the Cantilever I just can't believe my luck: start temping and get no egg :nope: even if I do now it will probably be yesterday! We are yet to dtd on O day as we were both so knackered last night :cry: so i'm on a difficult 2ww verrry difficult indeed!

Awww, massive :hugs: to you. You may still have O'd but just not picked it up...don't lose hope. You've DTD around the right time if you have O'd, so I conclude that you have done as much as you could. Keep the chat going doll, it'll help pass the 2WW. :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Just spent 20 min catching up :coffee: when I should have been walking...so off to walk 5km again and then bath, wash my hair and take my mom out to lunch (she's feeling a bit neglected)
> 
> Chat later :flower:
> 
> :wave: Trinity
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your walk and have a lovely lunch with mum :thumbup:
> 
> Also, is your hair staying supremely straight as time goes on?Click to expand...
> 
> It is! It is! I am amazed. I can leave it to air dry and then it gets a slight flip near my left ear but if I dry it with a hair dryer (no styling or anything - can't do that - literally just blowing it dry) then it is dead straight. Loving itClick to expand...

See, I'm even more impressed knowing the humidity levels that you will experience in SA! I'm sorely tempted to go get it done. Has it damaged your hair at all?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *KIT!* Re a post you wrote earlier but can't find unless I want to miss my 13:38 train...
> 
> We're all going to be Turtle Aunties on this thread:happydance: And maybe we'll all grow _really_ old together, and talk about dentures and incontinence pads and lawn bowling rather than ovulation and wee sticks!!:happydance: How awful though, when we're all in our 80's and 90's if someone doesn't post for a day or two we'll worry they dropped off the perch:shock:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:*OMG Holly! You make me laugh!!!*:rofl::rofl::rofl:
(Zeus, my rottie is looking at me like I'm demented)

And yes, I probably would end up with a cow at some stage...I used to have a goat


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Just spent 20 min catching up :coffee: when I should have been walking...so off to walk 5km again and then bath, wash my hair and take my mom out to lunch (she's feeling a bit neglected)
> 
> Chat later :flower:
> 
> :wave: Trinity
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your walk and have a lovely lunch with mum :thumbup:
> 
> Also, is your hair staying supremely straight as time goes on?Click to expand...
> 
> It is! It is! I am amazed. I can leave it to air dry and then it gets a slight flip near my left ear but if I dry it with a hair dryer (no styling or anything - can't do that - literally just blowing it dry) then it is dead straight. Loving itClick to expand...
> 
> See, I'm even more impressed knowing the humidity levels that you will experience in SA! I'm sorely tempted to go get it done. Has it damaged your hair at all?Click to expand...

No, it's done the opposite. It bond keratin to your hair so my hair is really strong and silky. I am SO loving it! I had highlights before I had it done and so my hair was a bit damaged (because I wasn't happy with the colour until the 3rd time - no, I am NOT anal :haha:) and since the Brazilian it is so much healthier.WHen I used to use a flat iron (don't have a ghd, too pricey) it would frizz ever so slightly in the humidity and wouldn't be straight after sleeping on it but now it is forever straight. And I am lucky to have a fab hairdresser in a bad area so her prices are really low. In Joburg (where everyone is rich) it costs R2000. Other places in Durban charge R1000-1200 but my hairdresser charges R390 :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> It is Kit! It is indeed, and if by some grand design I am to have a baby in December then so be it? I also said to Adam in that conversation what if March was our month... I definitely give these things too much thought - the longer that it takes if you know what I mean! I also believe in a little natural design and what if those months were our months you know? The only reason I reckon I will break is if/when I have to take meds to stop smoking as I think they will harm my cycle and any resulting bambino's...
> 
> I won't really throw myself off the Cantilever I just can't believe my luck: start temping and get no egg :nope: even if I do now it will probably be yesterday! We are yet to dtd on O day as we were both so knackered last night :cry: so i'm on a difficult 2ww verrry difficult indeed!

Jaynie, I am heartbroken that you are feeling so sad! This ttc journey can be very trying and difficult. There's really not much I can say that will make it any easier for you, but feel free to rant away...it really does make you feel better, and we all understand! :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Kit for your kind words :hugs: i'm just bummed this cycle - I am usually so full of PMA and I'm genuinely not that bothered (I think) if I am a LTTC (12+ months) but that's if I am assuming everything is ok... So I have mittelschmertz today and also a slightly more than there line as opposed to yesterday where there was nothing and sunday it wasn't quite positive! I am going to pounce on the OH in case today is egg drop day... I wonder why I have had this irregular cycle? Perhaps it will all be for the best... I have to wait and see and OF COURSE I will be chatting on this 2ww! It's the only thing I can do! 

Trinity :thumbup: for cheaper hairdressers - my mum does mine and of course, it's free!


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance::happydance:I got my :) I got my :) I got my :):happydance::happydance:
AND i got a temp dip this morning so we are SO on for spermination round TWO tonight

I totally understand the planning of LO's due date. I planned my second for Spetember because I wanted a spring baby and I planned my youngest for December because I was teaching then and matric exams finished in November and I decided that if I couldn't have a girl I would at least have a Sag boy (Preferably a gay Sag boy who would always love his mom and go shoe shopping with her :haha:) This time round I planned to have a June due date because of all our birthdays being at the end of the year but guess that didn't work out too well. I would hate to have a Feb baby because our average temp in Feb is 35C so it would be way too hot and sticky to be pregnant and give birth in

My one mom is now 4 days overdue and my other mom fell this morning. She is on hospital having 4 hourly scans to check if the placenta is still functioning. So far so good but so stressful :shock: She is the mom who has a tumour on her optic nerve so she will be having surgery soon after baby is born. So, if you don't hear from me, you know that I have gone to deliver a bebe

*Ginge*, sorry about your appointment. That really sucks
*Moomin*, sorry about AF :hugs: but sounds like you're full of PMA for next time (send some to Jaynie :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Trin - I realise that all I have done since my expected O da is rant and I do thank you for all for reading it! I know it sucks when someone is a stick in the mud but I do need some reassurances sometimes in real life I am the quiet type and ADAM will know NOTHING of this, I know some of you girls agree that that is the right thing to do but sometimes (these past couple of days) when I am so sad it's easy for my sadness to turn in to anger at his ignorance at what I do, how he can so easily say 'i'm not doing the deed now' (this past saturday), or say 'i'm sure it's nothing to worry about' when i talk about my mid cycle bleeding!!! :growlmad: i'm not mad at him today because I have barely seen him to be fair! There is time yet...


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Trin - I realise that all I have done since my expected O da is rant and I do thank you for all for reading it! I know it sucks when someone is a stick in the mud but I do need some reassurances sometimes in real life I am the quiet type and ADAM will know NOTHING of this, I know some of you girls agree that that is the right thing to do but sometimes (these past couple of days) when I am so sad it's easy for my sadness to turn in to anger at his ignorance at what I do, how he can so easily say 'i'm not doing the deed now' (this past saturday), or say 'i'm sure it's nothing to worry about' when i talk about my mid cycle bleeding!!! :growlmad: i'm not mad at him today because I have barely seen him to be fair! There is time yet...

Got this off FF
Can I ovulate without ever seeing a positive OPK (Ovulation Prediction Kit) result?

Yes, it is possible to ovulate without ever seeing a positive OPK (or peak reading on your fertility monitor). OPKs are designed to detect the surge of luteinizing hormone in your urine. This is the last hormone to peak before ovulation and the hormone that is responsible for triggering the rupture of the ovarian sac. LH needs to surge in order for ovulation to occur, but in some cases, the pattern of your surge and the time you test (if you do not manage to capture the surge when you test) will not let you see a positive result. If you have a sharp LH surge, for example, you may take one test before your surge is detectable by your kit and another test when your LH has already begun to trail and is no longer detectable by the kit. Whether or not you see a positive OPK result, it is recommended to keep on having intercourse until ovulation is confirmed by a clear and sustained thermal shift and ovulation is detected on your chart.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Oh my gawd! Anyone watching one born every minute?? :shock:
> 
> UK ladies obviously (sorry Molly)

:nope:i missed it totally gutted:cry: may find it on the web though??



newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My plans for tonight though? I was thinking about spa treating myself: jump in the shower for a quick shave and hair washing then give myself a pedi complete with foot mask and everything. Treat my face with some attention and a mask as these hormones have caused a horrifying break out. :nope: And then end it all with a nice soak in a tub with my favorite bath salts. Of course, that's if I have the energy for all that once the girls go to bed. :haha:
> 
> ahhh! that all sounds quite lovely Molly! just think, in several months, giving yourself a pedi will be out of the questions, as you won't be able to adequately reach the toesies due to a bump being in the way! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and that's horrible too! I have a friends wedding to go to in July! :dohh: Must have pretty toes for summer wedding footwear! :haha: You know... I more dreading my ability to "landscape" when the bump is too big to... see around. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think about that often too :haha: I cringe at the thought of being in the delivery room with ....:blush: an unmanicured lawn :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::blush: i have been saying to OH he will have to help out with the preening of that area no ways am i going in with a big bush wacka:haha:



poas said:


> I just tested again (af due tomorrow) and got the faintest of faint positive lines.
> I am now thoroughly confused,as I would have thought it would be darker (I didnt have to think about anything when I had my son,so dont remember!) maybe it is just chemical?heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllpppppppppppppp

I prob 5th what the girls have said send a pic with your flash off stick it in the window sill :haha:..........and get OH to pick up a digi :happydance:, my fingers & toes are crossed:thumbup:


Ginge- sorry about your messed up app:nope:, glad you enjoyed swimming though im going on thurs after work i think :thumbup:

Jaynie-like you just read on ff i thinks your still in with a chance :thumbup:

moomin-sorry witch got you she is evil & a fan of few holidays!!!

Bethany-hope you manage to get your ml prolonged:thumbup:

Kit- hi fellow preggo & molly

Trin- a goat in the house!!!:haha: I want want want your hair :happydance:

and hello Sara,crunchie, want2bamum, mummmyapril,addie,littlespy,

hello anyone else just took me an age to catch up!!!:kiss::hugs:

ps-im totally symptomless right now very worried but tired & hungry so still good i hope :shrug:........and im thinking of chatting to my spinning instructor and taking a class tonight at ones own pace??? what du all think??


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I just tested again (af due tomorrow) and got the faintest of faint positive lines.
> I am now thoroughly confused,as I would have thought it would be darker (I didnt have to think about anything when I had my son,so dont remember!) maybe it is just chemical?heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllpppppppppppppp
> 
> Hi Hun .... My lines are so light !!! Could u try a digi ??? Also te ladies will want tk inspect this .... Can u post a pic ?? XxClick to expand...

Get yourself a bebe ticker right quick Miss! You are a fertile myrtle graduate now! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Congrats for your smiley :dance: :happydance: 

I have a line today too, more than yesterday... I realise that without pics you can't help me... I'm off to crack the picture thing! Hopefully be back with photo evidence of the crazy cycle...


----------



## firstbaby25

Have they attached?
 



Attached Files:







January Opk's.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firstbaby25

I've done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

So they are both took outside the window obviously the one on left is yesterday's and the one with lines is today... I have read that your body can keep 'trying' to release an egg if it has not... Plus I reckon I have had some mittelshmertz today! I could be going crazy though. I have recorded it all as notes on my FF... Thanks for the info trinity I am going to :sex: tonight if it kills me!


----------



## new mummy2010

jaynie mine only use to go that dark for my + and it was a + as got smiley on cb opk


----------



## poas

well I am thoroughly confused and disheartened,did another test (not digital,just the second of cheapy two pack I had) and this one doesnt have any line.
Maybe I got the elusive false positive? 
I feel like curling up in a ball until af comes and goes as she inevitably will :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks New mummy - Is confusing because I had one like this Sunday (I binned it yesterday) maybe i'm right and my weird cycle will mean I get preggers!! I soo owish I had my CBFM to reassure me this cycle, would have been perfect! Who knows? Off out for now, will be back on my phone for more opinions laters! :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> well I am thoroughly confused and disheartened,did another test (not digital,just the second of cheapy two pack I had) and this one doesnt have any line.
> Maybe I got the elusive false positive?
> I feel like curling up in a ball until af comes and goes as she inevitably will :cry:

Hi hun how many DPO are you?

If you only had a very faint line then maybe your hcg levels are'nt strong enough to be picked u in all your urine yet :shrug:

Still got mt fx'd for you:hugs:


----------



## poas

I'm not sure if I attached these photo's properly,or if you'll all think I'm imagining things,but here goes.....
 



Attached Files:







086.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 15









084.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly what do you think to my chat?? do we use it or stick to the thread?


----------



## Mollykins

Morning all! :coffee:

Had a rough morning with my youngest LO. She was up before 0600 and fit and ready to fight. :nope: Miss grumpy pants. She stomped her feet and stuck up her nose at saying goodbye to OH this morning... he decided that he wasn't going to cater to her foul mood and said, "Okay, your choice." and then he left, to which end she threw herself at the door crying and screaming for him to come back and then when that didn't work she ran into the living room to scream and cry about how, "I didn't get to say goodbye! I didn't have my hugs! I want a kiss! I want to say goodbye!!!" (sigh) She is better now... but I'm afraid her tumultuous attitude is bound to flare up throughout the day. 

Jaynie- check the first page lovey. :hugs: I'm sorry you've been stressing so much about your O date... silly bodies of ours are constantly messing with us when we are trying so hard to conceive. Wrong really. :nope: I'm glad your opk is finally picking it up though! I hope this is your :bfp: cycle... it would make right all the stress you've dealt with this cycle... leaky/flooded house included! Big :hugs: love... it's all going to be just right. :thumbup:

Moomin- That holiday you have planned sounds marvelous! ... all the bebe dancing plans sound very... procreative... I mean, productive. :winkwink: I'm glad you are feeling better though I am sad you were sick at all. :(


----------



## Mollykins

I see it POAS!! I see it! It popped up in time limit yes? Woo! Oh and the reason why it may not have registered as a bfp when you tested for the second time today is because you didn't use FMU. When your levels are low, it's best to use FMU. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Molly what do you think to my chat?? do we use it or stick to the thread?

I have to go back and find it in order to put it on the first page as you'd like... is it a live/video chat or something? I am only slightly confused... :-k


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> I've done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> So they are both took outside the window obviously the one on left is yesterday's and the one with lines is today... I have read that your body can keep 'trying' to release an egg if it has not... Plus I reckon I have had some mittelshmertz today! I could be going crazy though. I have recorded it all as notes on my FF... Thanks for the info trinity I am going to :sex: tonight if it kills me!


:happydance::happydance::happydance:
It's looking good for you my lovely :hugs:.
I'm happy for you. I had the same problem this month, thought anovulatory ... and now 3rd day in a row positive test.


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> I see it POAS!! I see it! It popped up in time limit yes? Woo! Oh and the reason why it may not have registered as a bfp when you tested for the second time today is because you didn't use FMU. When your levels are low, it's best to use FMU. :thumbup:


Really? I was expecting sympathetic 'maybe you need to see an optician' lol.
I am 12dpo and af due tomorrow so I thought it would be much clearer,I darent rule out chemical preg or early mc as that is what happened in oct,and I'd let myself get excited...maybe I'll test again on thursday am if af has not arrived?


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I'm not sure if I attached these photo's properly,or if you'll all think I'm imagining things,but here goes.....

That's definitely a line!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I see it POAS!! I see it! It popped up in time limit yes? Woo! Oh and the reason why it may not have registered as a bfp when you tested for the second time today is because you didn't use FMU. When your levels are low, it's best to use FMU. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Really? I was expecting sympathetic 'maybe you need to see an optician' lol.
> I am 12dpo and af due tomorrow so I thought it would be much clearer,I darent rule out chemical preg or early mc as that is what happened in oct,and I'd let myself get excited...maybe I'll test again on thursday am if af has not arrived?Click to expand...

12 dpo and AF due on 13 dpo... I have attached the wee sticks I had for 12 dpo and 13 dpo... also I just attached the test I took the day AF was due at 15 dpo (I have a long LP). As you can see... not very strong but when I went in for bloods at 13 dpo, my level was 108.
 



Attached Files:







see26Dec.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 2









see27.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 1









see30Dec..jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

DH just got home and he says "so how many people around the world know what we're about to do?" :haha:

Chat later...


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> I'm not sure if I attached these photo's properly,or if you'll all think I'm imagining things,but here goes.....

:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:I see's a line lovely !!!!!


----------



## emandi

poas said:


> I'm not sure if I attached these photo's properly,or if you'll all think I'm imagining things,but here goes.....

Helloooo :hi: poas :flower:, I see them I see them!!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Think my post got missed earlier but im thinking about spinning class tonight going to chat to instructor and explain im preggo and need to go at one's on pace!! What do you guys think?? Good idea or bad idea?:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> DH just got home and he says "so how many people around the world know what we're about to do?" :haha:
> 
> Chat later...

:rofl: Love it! :rofl:


----------



## poas

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek you guys.....NOW I am excited!! I haven't told oh yet though,I think I'll wait until I can show him a nice dark line as he didnt handle mc well at all and I actually thought he might change his mind about ttc....but...fxd!


----------



## new mummy2010

we may have our 12th BFP woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes its a live chat and heres the link again if you cant find it www.tinychat.com/silveryleo :D


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek you guys.....NOW I am excited!! I haven't told oh yet though,I think I'll wait until I can show him a nice dark line as he didnt handle mc well at all and I actually thought he might change his mind about ttc....but...fxd!

No doubt poas!!! I easily see the lines too!!!! I understand your caution about telling OH too soon after your recent experience but I sincerely hope there is no need for caution!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Yes its a live chat and heres the link again if you cant find it www.tinychat.com/silveryleo :D

I put it on the first page already... is it video? The thing I like about this thread is that all of our information is stored (i.e. we can go back and look for something that we may have missed) and that it's "at your leisure"... I'm not sure what would happen with the chat link you've provided. :-k I'm also a creature of habit/comfort... new things are scary! :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my... the overwhelming "I need to sleep right now" feeling is here... it's only 0835! It didn't happen yesterday until 1800 or so... :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

May I also say that I was sleep walking last night? Oh I hope pregnancy doesn't make that worse.


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Think my post got missed earlier but im thinking about spinning class tonight going to chat to instructor and explain im preggo and need to go at one's on pace!! What do you guys think?? Good idea or bad idea?:shrug:

Hmm, just make sure you take it easy sweetie. Do you normally do spin classes? I normally run but have stopped that till after baby comes. I stick to brisk walking or gentle cycling.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Think my post got missed earlier but im thinking about spinning class tonight going to chat to instructor and explain im preggo and need to go at one's on pace!! What do you guys think?? Good idea or bad idea?:shrug:
> 
> Hmm, just make sure you take it easy sweetie. Do you normally do spin classes? I normally run but have stopped that till after baby comes. I stick to brisk walking or gentle cycling.Click to expand...

I would have commented on this but the extent of my comment would have been, "What is spinning class?"


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My boss has granted me another year!!! I just have to write a formal letter in French requesting it and she'll get it into the cleared tray for me:happydance:

*POAS* -if that line came up in the 5 min time limit it should be the beginning of great things to come :thumbup:

*Jaynie*, masses of :hug: Don't worry about ranting here, it can really get you down the TTC thing. Last month I had big NMA and ranted when I felt like it! And your opk is looking great, I'm sure you'd get a smiley on a digi at the mo:thumbup:

Hope the earth moved for you *Trin*:winkwink: Say hello to your OH from me won't you :haha: 

Back after dinner bath and bed for LO... :munch::shower::crib:

Ratatouille and fish on the menu for this evening


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Think my post got missed earlier but im thinking about spinning class tonight going to chat to instructor and explain im preggo and need to go at one's on pace!! What do you guys think?? Good idea or bad idea?:shrug:
> 
> Hmm, just make sure you take it easy sweetie. Do you normally do spin classes? I normally run but have stopped that till after baby comes. I stick to brisk walking or gentle cycling.Click to expand...
> 
> I would have commented on this but the extent of my comment would have been, "What is spinning class?"Click to expand...

:rofl: :wave: Molly

I can only imagine the images of what this could possibly be "spinning" round your head....:haha: A room full of people getting dizzy and sick from whizzing round on the spot? Maybe not. It's like an intense exercise class where everyone sits on a stationary bike..more or less an exercise bike, but you work all of your body..sometimes pedalling while using weights on the upper body etc. It's very hard work! :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My boss has granted me another year!!! I just have to write a formal letter in French requesting it and she'll get it into the cleared tray for me:happydance:
> 
> *POAS* -if that line came up in the 5 min time limit it should be the beginning of great things to come :thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie*, masses of :hug: Don't worry about ranting here, it can really get you down the TTC thing. Last month I had big NMA and ranted when I felt like it! And your opk is looking great, I'm sure you'd get a smiley on a digi at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the earth moved for you *Trin*:winkwink: Say hello to your OH from me won't you :haha:
> 
> Back after dinner bath and bed for LO... :munch::shower::crib:
> 
> Ratatouille and fish on the menu for this evening

That's fantastic news Holly!!! :happydance: So glad you get to spend more time with LO....she needs you :hugs: Does that mean they hold your job open only or pay you for another year? Everything seems so different from the UK over there. Anyway, fab news! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Think my post got missed earlier but im thinking about spinning class tonight going to chat to instructor and explain im preggo and need to go at one's on pace!! What do you guys think?? Good idea or bad idea?:shrug:
> 
> Hmm, just make sure you take it easy sweetie. Do you normally do spin classes? I normally run but have stopped that till after baby comes. I stick to brisk walking or gentle cycling.Click to expand...
> 
> I would have commented on this but the extent of my comment would have been, "What is spinning class?"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :wave: Molly
> 
> I can only imagine the images of what this could possibly be "spinning" round your head....:haha: A room full of people getting dizzy and sick from whizzing round on the spot? Maybe not. It's like an intense exercise class where everyone sits on a stationary bike..more or less an exercise bike, but you work all of your body..sometimes pedalling while using weights on the upper body etc. It's very hard work! :wacko:Click to expand...

Spinning class put images of swing dancing and pottery making in my head. :rofl: I was confused and was going to wait, hoping someone would shed light on the subject. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

That is GREAT news Hollz!! Woo! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> DH just got home and he says "so how many people around the world know what we're about to do?" :haha:
> 
> Chat later...

:winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: molly it can be video yes :) but it also just a standard live chat room :)


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Ginge! When will you get your results??


----------



## x-ginge-x

will be on the 31st of january now :(


----------



## Sarachka

Yay Holly. That's so awesome you get a whole year more with Holly. I'm sooooo jealous.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> will be on the 31st of january now :(

:( I hope the time speeds along nicely for you.. you need some answers for sure. :hugs:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My boss has granted me another year!!! I just have to write a formal letter in French requesting it and she'll get it into the cleared tray for me:happydance:
> 
> *POAS* -if that line came up in the 5 min time limit it should be the beginning of great things to come :thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie*, masses of :hug: Don't worry about ranting here, it can really get you down the TTC thing. Last month I had big NMA and ranted when I felt like it! And your opk is looking great, I'm sure you'd get a smiley on a digi at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the earth moved for you *Trin*:winkwink: Say hello to your OH from me won't you :haha:
> 
> Back after dinner bath and bed for LO... :munch::shower::crib:
> 
> Ratatouille and fish on the menu for this evening

Great news Holly :flower: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

That's horrible Ginge. Poopy. :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah I know but I'll either have a new cycle by then or a :bfp: the latter of which being unlikely.


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone hope youre all ok i have a blueberry :D me! yay x


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah I know but I'll either have a new cycle by then or a :bfp: the latter of which being unlikely.

Well we can hope! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone hope youre all ok i have a blueberry :D me! yay x

:thumbup: Blueberry!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone hope youre all ok i have a blueberry :D me! yay x

Awwww :awww: a little blueberry :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah I know but I'll either have a new cycle by then or a :bfp: the latter of which being unlikely.

You just never know Ginge! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> May I also say that I was sleep walking last night? Oh I hope pregnancy doesn't make that worse.

Sorry Molly...I missed this earlier. What did you get up to this time??


----------



## new mummy2010

how early can you feel your 2nd bubs move ?
swear i have the butterfly flutterings just then


----------



## Sarachka

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/dagona_23/hug.jpg

Now then Ms Jaynie

https://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy327/CanineHeart/Blinkies/Words/cheerupsun.gif

*We need to address this NMA of yours!! You are still very young and although we all know and torture ourselves with examples of people who get knocked up just looking at their OH, this ISN'T the norm. We are the norm. It's very early days for you, it's totally normal for this to happen. If you are really worried about not ovulating then tell your doctor you've been trying for a year and get some investigative work done.*

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/questionable-morals-20090814-112310.jpg


----------



## emandi

:awww: Ginge my dear, I'm sorry about your appointment change. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> how early can you feel your 2nd bubs move ?
> swear i have the butterfly flutterings just then

About 16-18 wks is the normal for the first few feelings.


----------



## mummyApril

i was 10 weeks when i felt my second moving and she didnt stop after that!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Think my post got missed earlier but im thinking about spinning class tonight going to chat to instructor and explain im preggo and need to go at one's on pace!! What do you guys think?? Good idea or bad idea?:shrug:
> 
> Hmm, just make sure you take it easy sweetie. Do you normally do spin classes? I normally run but have stopped that till after baby comes. I stick to brisk walking or gentle cycling.Click to expand...




Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Think my post got missed earlier but im thinking about spinning class tonight going to chat to instructor and explain im preggo and need to go at one's on pace!! What do you guys think?? Good idea or bad idea?:shrug:
> 
> Hmm, just make sure you take it easy sweetie. Do you normally do spin classes? I normally run but have stopped that till after baby comes. I stick to brisk walking or gentle cycling.Click to expand...
> 
> I would have commented on this but the extent of my comment would have been, "What is spinning class?"Click to expand...

:haha:aw Molls bless you!!!

Yes upto xmas time and could'nt be bothered ,oh yes will go my pace but really enjoy it:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I also say that I was sleep walking last night? Oh I hope pregnancy doesn't make that worse.
> 
> Sorry Molly...I missed this earlier. What did you get up to this time??Click to expand...

I hid the peanut butter... :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> how early can you feel your 2nd bubs move ?
> swear i have the butterfly flutterings just then
> 
> About 16-18 wks is the normal for the first few feelings.Click to expand...

That's true for the first but with subsequent pregnancies you feel them sooner... just like you start showing sooner... :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly! Well in... That's truly great news! :baby: will be quietly made up!! I had known the French were a family centred nation from my mums fella - the one with a villa and a family near by that adopted a 3rd or 4th child for tax/pension/mothers retirement reasons... Some tremendous benefit ensued from 3 or 4 children anyway... 

I honestly can't thank you all enough! I have been proper down today with it! It's going to be a longer cycle too (see my ticker... I'm VERY late) but I'm feeling better thinking that it's basically a late o and not annovulatory :happydance: :yipee:

yes ginge I say you talk to us more to pass the time and post picture of the wedding stuff so we can live vicariously until 31/1 :thumbup:

crunchie and moomin - I'm a jealous turtle if this secret relationship! I wonder what holly has to say :shrug:?!

POAS :dust: for your :bfp: I say you test again tomorrow and also a digi is recommended from me :thumbup: just so you see the word 'pregnant' :cloud9: :cloudnine: (forgot the smiley)

sarachka - your avatar is my mum's, ash's and my words to each other ahhhh ooooh

trinity :hi: trinity's funny oh :hi: hope you both enjoyed the nastie's

emandi thanks for the advice! Such a lovely turtle to me you are :thumbup: 

:hi: everyone!


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> i was 10 weeks when i felt my second moving and she didnt stop after that!

:thumbup:least im not going crazy:wacko:

:happydance:for your blueberry:baby:!!!:thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> how early can you feel your 2nd bubs move ?
> swear i have the butterfly flutterings just then
> 
> About 16-18 wks is the normal for the first few feelings.Click to expand...
> 
> That's true for the first but with subsequent pregnancies you feel them sooner... just like you start showing sooner... :dohh:Click to expand...

I am defo bigger may even post some pot pics this weekend:blush:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I normally ovulate on day 18/19 with a 31 day cycle. Even the cycle that ended up being 28 days, I think I ovulated about day 18/19.

Also, these are internet cheapie OPKs, right? I know they say that unless the line is as strong, or stronger than the control line, then it's negative but look at the same brand HPTs that people use, they hardly ever get really dark when positive so I try to take that into account. I don't think I've ever got a blazing positive OPK. OMG maybe I don't ovulate either ...


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> how early can you feel your 2nd bubs move ?
> swear i have the butterfly flutterings just then
> 
> About 16-18 wks is the normal for the first few feelings.Click to expand...
> 
> That's true for the first but with subsequent pregnancies you feel them sooner... just like you start showing sooner... :dohh:Click to expand...


When I was pregnant with my son,I felt him move at ten weeks,my mum put her hand on my belly at 12 weeks and could feel him move...I think everyone is different :D


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I also say that I was sleep walking last night? Oh I hope pregnancy doesn't make that worse.
> 
> Sorry Molly...I missed this earlier. What did you get up to this time??Click to expand...
> 
> I hid the peanut butter... :shrug:Click to expand...

How very bizarre! :huh: I wonder what was going through your sleepy little head :-k


----------



## new mummy2010

sleep walking thats scary molly!!

Sara -i thought this with ic's and gave cb digi smileys a go to know for sure they are fab !!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My boss has granted me another year!!! I just have to write a formal letter in French requesting it and she'll get it into the cleared tray for me:happydance:
> 
> *POAS* -if that line came up in the 5 min time limit it should be the beginning of great things to come :thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie*, masses of :hug: Don't worry about ranting here, it can really get you down the TTC thing. Last month I had big NMA and ranted when I felt like it! And your opk is looking great, I'm sure you'd get a smiley on a digi at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the earth moved for you *Trin*:winkwink: Say hello to your OH from me won't you :haha:
> 
> Back after dinner bath and bed for LO... :munch::shower::crib:
> 
> Ratatouille and fish on the menu for this evening
> 
> That's fantastic news Holly!!! :happydance: So glad you get to spend more time with LO....she needs you :hugs: Does that mean they hold your job open only or pay you for another year? Everything seems so different from the UK over there. Anyway, fab news! :kiss:Click to expand...

Oo I wish they paid me as well!!! Basically the job is open but more importantly in France I have my 'Carte Vitale' and Social Security number through being employed, which ensures all my health cover. If I quit I could get put onto DH's but it's a good thing to have my own status too. And I get paid for holidays :wacko:- every now and then this year I've received a random cheque from work in the post:shrug: I'm not complaining! And work said that they might be able to get me some "from home" work, translations and admin etc but they have to speak to the legal dept to see if that's possible if I'm on maternity...but I'm deffo well chuffed tonight:happydance: I was beginning to have nightmares about that train on dark mornings, and my LO's inky eyes looking at me as I deposit her in the nursery and walk heartlessly away :cry: I used to scorn clingy mothers..."...it's no good for them you know...learn to stand on their own two feet..." etc etc Now look at me! Pathetic! :haha:

Ah! Pathetic, but oh so happy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My boss has granted me another year!!! I just have to write a formal letter in French requesting it and she'll get it into the cleared tray for me:happydance:
> 
> *POAS* -if that line came up in the 5 min time limit it should be the beginning of great things to come :thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie*, masses of :hug: Don't worry about ranting here, it can really get you down the TTC thing. Last month I had big NMA and ranted when I felt like it! And your opk is looking great, I'm sure you'd get a smiley on a digi at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the earth moved for you *Trin*:winkwink: Say hello to your OH from me won't you :haha:
> 
> Back after dinner bath and bed for LO... :munch::shower::crib:
> 
> Ratatouille and fish on the menu for this evening
> 
> That's fantastic news Holly!!! :happydance: So glad you get to spend more time with LO....she needs you :hugs: Does that mean they hold your job open only or pay you for another year? Everything seems so different from the UK over there. Anyway, fab news! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oo I wish they paid me as well!!! Basically the job is open but more importantly in France I have my 'Carte Vitale' and Social Security number through being employed, which ensures all my health cover. If I quit I could get put onto DH's but it's a good thing to have my own status too. And I get paid for holidays :wacko:- every now and then this year I've received a random cheque from work in the post:shrug: I'm not complaining! And work said that they might be able to get me some "from home" work, translations and admin etc but they have to speak to the legal dept to see if that's possible if I'm on maternity...but I'm deffo well chuffed tonight:happydance: I was beginning to have nightmares about that train on dark mornings, and my LO's inky eyes looking at me as I deposit her in the nursery and walk heartlessly away :cry: I used to scorn clingy mothers..."...it's no good for them you know...learn to stand on their own two feet..." etc etc Now look at me! Pathetic! :haha:
> 
> Ah! Pathetic, but oh so happy :cloud9:Click to expand...

You're not pathetic at all! If Holly was like 18, I might think differently, but she's still only ickle, and although I know I won't be able to take the same amount of time with my LO, I know I would if I could. I'm glad it's better over there..the UK's maternity rights really are absolutely pants compared to the rest of Europe! :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I also say that I was sleep walking last night? Oh I hope pregnancy doesn't make that worse.
> 
> Sorry Molly...I missed this earlier. What did you get up to this time??Click to expand...
> 
> I hid the peanut butter... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> How very bizarre! :huh: I wonder what was going through your sleepy little head :-kClick to expand...

I don't understand it. When I sleep walk I generally "reorganize" or hide things.... almost the same difference since I don't remember it and have to find out the next day when I'm looking for it. :nope: I'm just glad I don't try and cook while I sleep walk! :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, that's such fab news! :cloud9: Nothing like that here but that's irrelevant I suppose because I work for myself


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My boss has granted me another year!!! I just have to write a formal letter in French requesting it and she'll get it into the cleared tray for me:happydance:
> 
> *POAS* -if that line came up in the 5 min time limit it should be the beginning of great things to come :thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie*, masses of :hug: Don't worry about ranting here, it can really get you down the TTC thing. Last month I had big NMA and ranted when I felt like it! And your opk is looking great, I'm sure you'd get a smiley on a digi at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the earth moved for you *Trin*:winkwink: Say hello to your OH from me won't you :haha:
> 
> Back after dinner bath and bed for LO... :munch::shower::crib:
> 
> Ratatouille and fish on the menu for this evening
> 
> That's fantastic news Holly!!! :happydance: So glad you get to spend more time with LO....she needs you :hugs: Does that mean they hold your job open only or pay you for another year? Everything seems so different from the UK over there. Anyway, fab news! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oo I wish they paid me as well!!! Basically the job is open but more importantly in France I have my 'Carte Vitale' and Social Security number through being employed, which ensures all my health cover. If I quit I could get put onto DH's but it's a good thing to have my own status too. And I get paid for holidays :wacko:- every now and then this year I've received a random cheque from work in the post:shrug: I'm not complaining! And work said that they might be able to get me some "from home" work, translations and admin etc but they have to speak to the legal dept to see if that's possible if I'm on maternity...but I'm deffo well chuffed tonight:happydance: I was beginning to have nightmares about that train on dark mornings, and my LO's inky eyes looking at me as I deposit her in the nursery and walk heartlessly away :cry: I used to scorn clingy mothers..."...it's no good for them you know...learn to stand on their own two feet..." etc etc Now look at me! Pathetic! :haha:
> 
> Ah! Pathetic, but oh so happy :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> You're not pathetic at all! If Holly was like 18, I might think differently, but she's still only ickle, and although I know I won't be able to take the same amount of time with my LO, I know I would if I could. I'm glad it's better over there..the UK's maternity rights really are absolutely pants compared to the rest of Europe! :nope:Click to expand...

What's UK's maternity leave?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly! Well in... That's truly great news! :baby: will be quietly made up!! I had known the French were a family centred nation from my mums fella - the one with a villa and a family near by that adopted a 3rd or 4th child for tax/pension/mothers retirement reasons... Some tremendous benefit ensued from 3 or 4 children anyway...
> 
> I honestly can't thank you all enough! I have been proper down today with it! It's going to be a longer cycle too (see my ticker... I'm VERY late) but I'm feeling better thinking that it's basically a late o and not annovulatory :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> yes ginge I say you talk to us more to pass the time and post picture of the wedding stuff so we can live vicariously until 31/1 :thumbup:
> 
> crunchie and moomin - I'm a jealous turtle if this secret relationship! I wonder what holly has to say :shrug:?!
> 
> POAS :dust: for your :bfp: I say you test again tomorrow and also a digi is recommended from me :thumbup: just so you see the word 'pregnant' :cloud9: :cloudnine: (forgot the smiley)
> 
> sarachka - your avatar is my mum's, ash's and my words to each other ahhhh ooooh
> 
> trinity :hi: trinity's funny oh :hi: hope you both enjoyed the nastie's
> 
> emandi thanks for the advice! Such a lovely turtle to me you are :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: everyone!

Yeah, the more kids you have, the more interesting things get tax-wise here. It's one of the more persuasive ttc arguments in DH's eyes :haha: Maybe I should bring out the tax forms around my O date, that'll get him in the mood :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly! Well in... That's truly great news! :baby: will be quietly made up!! I had known the French were a family centred nation from my mums fella - the one with a villa and a family near by that adopted a 3rd or 4th child for tax/pension/mothers retirement reasons... Some tremendous benefit ensued from 3 or 4 children anyway...
> 
> I honestly can't thank you all enough! I have been proper down today with it! It's going to be a longer cycle too (see my ticker... I'm VERY late) but I'm feeling better thinking that it's basically a late o and not annovulatory :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> yes ginge I say you talk to us more to pass the time and post picture of the wedding stuff so we can live vicariously until 31/1 :thumbup:
> 
> crunchie and moomin - I'm a jealous turtle if this secret relationship! I wonder what holly has to say :shrug:?!
> 
> POAS :dust: for your :bfp: I say you test again tomorrow and also a digi is recommended from me :thumbup: just so you see the word 'pregnant' :cloud9: :cloudnine: (forgot the smiley)
> 
> sarachka - your avatar is my mum's, ash's and my words to each other ahhhh ooooh
> 
> trinity :hi: trinity's funny oh :hi: hope you both enjoyed the nastie's
> 
> emandi thanks for the advice! Such a lovely turtle to me you are :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Yeah, the more kids you have, the more interesting things get tax-wise here. It's one of the more persuasive ttc arguments in DH's eyes :haha: Maybe I should bring out the tax forms around my O date, that'll get him in the mood :fool:Click to expand...

:rofl: This sounds a bit wrong...but I think you'll get what I mean, but after I read that last comment, i had this mental image of you waving seductively at OH wearing nothing but a tax document :haha: Could be worth a shot?? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Holly, that's such fab news! :cloud9: Nothing like that here but that's irrelevant I suppose because I work for myself

You've finished then? Good was it? :haha:

I'm _hoping_ to get my own work rolling between now and next year, on the painting, puppet making and writing front. But it's nice to have the back up of the proper job, stops me panicking so much:loopy:


----------



## new mummy2010

well off to spin in a min wish me luck!!

Bethany thats fab news well done you more time with Holly, i looked after 3 Holly's today made me think of Hollymonkey aw no where near is cute as your lickle Holly !!

Kit when you going on ml and how long you having etc ?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My boss has granted me another year!!! I just have to write a formal letter in French requesting it and she'll get it into the cleared tray for me:happydance:
> 
> *POAS* -if that line came up in the 5 min time limit it should be the beginning of great things to come :thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie*, masses of :hug: Don't worry about ranting here, it can really get you down the TTC thing. Last month I had big NMA and ranted when I felt like it! And your opk is looking great, I'm sure you'd get a smiley on a digi at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the earth moved for you *Trin*:winkwink: Say hello to your OH from me won't you :haha:
> 
> Back after dinner bath and bed for LO... :munch::shower::crib:
> 
> Ratatouille and fish on the menu for this evening
> 
> That's fantastic news Holly!!! :happydance: So glad you get to spend more time with LO....she needs you :hugs: Does that mean they hold your job open only or pay you for another year? Everything seems so different from the UK over there. Anyway, fab news! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oo I wish they paid me as well!!! Basically the job is open but more importantly in France I have my 'Carte Vitale' and Social Security number through being employed, which ensures all my health cover. If I quit I could get put onto DH's but it's a good thing to have my own status too. And I get paid for holidays :wacko:- every now and then this year I've received a random cheque from work in the post:shrug: I'm not complaining! And work said that they might be able to get me some "from home" work, translations and admin etc but they have to speak to the legal dept to see if that's possible if I'm on maternity...but I'm deffo well chuffed tonight:happydance: I was beginning to have nightmares about that train on dark mornings, and my LO's inky eyes looking at me as I deposit her in the nursery and walk heartlessly away :cry: I used to scorn clingy mothers..."...it's no good for them you know...learn to stand on their own two feet..." etc etc Now look at me! Pathetic! :haha:
> 
> Ah! Pathetic, but oh so happy :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> You're not pathetic at all! If Holly was like 18, I might think differently, but she's still only ickle, and although I know I won't be able to take the same amount of time with my LO, I know I would if I could. I'm glad it's better over there..the UK's maternity rights really are absolutely pants compared to the rest of Europe! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> What's UK's maternity leave?Click to expand...

Well....you can take up to 1 year off BUT...

The company I work for will give me 6 weeks pay at 90% of my salary, then it's SMP (statutory maternity pay) for the next 33 weeks (this is roughly £90 per week after tax/NI) and then for the remaining 19 weeks, you get ZIP/diddly squat/middle of a donut! I suppose it's not so bad for those who already survive on one salary...but for us, it's not good as it takes both our salaries to live. It will be a challenge, but the most worthwhile challenge I ever undertook!! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly! Well in... That's truly great news! :baby: will be quietly made up!! I had known the French were a family centred nation from my mums fella - the one with a villa and a family near by that adopted a 3rd or 4th child for tax/pension/mothers retirement reasons... Some tremendous benefit ensued from 3 or 4 children anyway...
> 
> I honestly can't thank you all enough! I have been proper down today with it! It's going to be a longer cycle too (see my ticker... I'm VERY late) but I'm feeling better thinking that it's basically a late o and not annovulatory :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> yes ginge I say you talk to us more to pass the time and post picture of the wedding stuff so we can live vicariously until 31/1 :thumbup:
> 
> crunchie and moomin - I'm a jealous turtle if this secret relationship! I wonder what holly has to say :shrug:?!
> 
> POAS :dust: for your :bfp: I say you test again tomorrow and also a digi is recommended from me :thumbup: just so you see the word 'pregnant' :cloud9: :cloudnine: (forgot the smiley)
> 
> sarachka - your avatar is my mum's, ash's and my words to each other ahhhh ooooh
> 
> trinity :hi: trinity's funny oh :hi: hope you both enjoyed the nastie's
> 
> emandi thanks for the advice! Such a lovely turtle to me you are :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Yeah, the more kids you have, the more interesting things get tax-wise here. It's one of the more persuasive ttc arguments in DH's eyes :haha: Maybe I should bring out the tax forms around my O date, that'll get him in the mood :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: This sounds a bit wrong...but I think you'll get what I mean, but after I read that last comment, i had this mental image of you waving seductively at OH wearing nothing but a tax document :haha: Could be worth a shot?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

That is _exactly_ the image I had too Molly!! A tax form with a multi deduction if Madame Bethany pops another Anglo-Frog! I'm sure it will have more effect than a positive OPK!


----------



## Mollykins

Where I live... you are only allowed 12 weeks of maternity leave and it's unpaid. :nope: Most women I know, work until they give birth and then take the full 12 weeks off then but I've known others to split it... 6 weeks before birth and 6 weeks after birth. The law here is quite "fail-tacular" (<-- as my brother would say. :haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> sleep walking thats scary molly!!
> 
> Sara -i thought this with ic's and gave cb digi smileys a go to know for sure they are fab !!!!!!!!

I've been sleep walking since I was very small. More than anything, it's annoying.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My boss has granted me another year!!! I just have to write a formal letter in French requesting it and she'll get it into the cleared tray for me:happydance:
> 
> *POAS* -if that line came up in the 5 min time limit it should be the beginning of great things to come :thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie*, masses of :hug: Don't worry about ranting here, it can really get you down the TTC thing. Last month I had big NMA and ranted when I felt like it! And your opk is looking great, I'm sure you'd get a smiley on a digi at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the earth moved for you *Trin*:winkwink: Say hello to your OH from me won't you :haha:
> 
> Back after dinner bath and bed for LO... :munch::shower::crib:
> 
> Ratatouille and fish on the menu for this evening
> 
> That's fantastic news Holly!!! :happydance: So glad you get to spend more time with LO....she needs you :hugs: Does that mean they hold your job open only or pay you for another year? Everything seems so different from the UK over there. Anyway, fab news! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oo I wish they paid me as well!!! Basically the job is open but more importantly in France I have my 'Carte Vitale' and Social Security number through being employed, which ensures all my health cover. If I quit I could get put onto DH's but it's a good thing to have my own status too. And I get paid for holidays :wacko:- every now and then this year I've received a random cheque from work in the post:shrug: I'm not complaining! And work said that they might be able to get me some "from home" work, translations and admin etc but they have to speak to the legal dept to see if that's possible if I'm on maternity...but I'm deffo well chuffed tonight:happydance: I was beginning to have nightmares about that train on dark mornings, and my LO's inky eyes looking at me as I deposit her in the nursery and walk heartlessly away :cry: I used to scorn clingy mothers..."...it's no good for them you know...learn to stand on their own two feet..." etc etc Now look at me! Pathetic! :haha:
> 
> Ah! Pathetic, but oh so happy :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> You're not pathetic at all! If Holly was like 18, I might think differently, but she's still only ickle, and although I know I won't be able to take the same amount of time with my LO, I know I would if I could. I'm glad it's better over there..the UK's maternity rights really are absolutely pants compared to the rest of Europe! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> What's UK's maternity leave?Click to expand...
> 
> Well....you can take up to 1 year off BUT...
> 
> The company I work for will give me 6 weeks pay at 90% of my salary, then it's SMP (statutory maternity pay) for the next 33 weeks (this is roughly £90 per week after tax/NI) and then for the remaining 19 weeks, you get ZIP/diddly squat/middle of a donut! I suppose it's not so bad for those who already survive on one salary...but for us, it's not good as it takes both our salaries to live. It will be a challenge, but the most worthwhile challenge I ever undertook!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

If I'd worked one month longer with my company I'd have had 500 a month or something, so a bit like the UK. I can't remember the details but a great part of my pregnancy was spent filling in French forms, just to find I'd narrowly missed the "8 trimester" cut off point:dohh: Another reason I prefer to keep the post open, if things go wrong with DH's job at least we'll be able to eat!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Where I live... you are only allowed 12 weeks of maternity leave and it's unpaid. :nope: Most women I know, work until they give birth and then take the full 12 weeks off then but I've known others to split it... 6 weeks before birth and 6 weeks after birth. The law here is quite "fail-tacular" (<-- as my brother would say. :haha:)

Oh my Molly...now that is even more pants than the UK :nope: I think we need to move to France!! Any rooms to let HollyMonkeypants?:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holly, that's such fab news! :cloud9: Nothing like that here but that's irrelevant I suppose because I work for myself
> 
> You've finished then? Good was it? :haha:
> 
> I'm _hoping_ to get my own work rolling between now and next year, on the painting, puppet making and writing front. But it's nice to have the back up of the proper job, stops me panicking so much:loopy:Click to expand...

Yup..all sperminated :haha: DH says if I must tell you what we were doing then I must say he was a legend :haha:

In SA you get 6 weeks but your employer has no obligation to pay anything during that time. They have to keep your job for you for 4 months. Some companies are nicer tho and will give longer and will pay something


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I also say that I was sleep walking last night? Oh I hope pregnancy doesn't make that worse.
> 
> Sorry Molly...I missed this earlier. What did you get up to this time??Click to expand...
> 
> I hid the peanut butter... :shrug:Click to expand...

Molly :haha:, that is sooo funny :haha:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sleep walking thats scary molly!!
> 
> Sara -i thought this with ic's and gave cb digi smileys a go to know for sure they are fab !!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been sleep walking since I was very small. More than anything, it's annoying.Click to expand...

Wow! I've never 'met' a real sleepwalker! I thought they were like Santa and the Yeti, only half real!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Where I live... you are only allowed 12 weeks of maternity leave and it's unpaid. :nope: Most women I know, work until they give birth and then take the full 12 weeks off then but I've known others to split it... 6 weeks before birth and 6 weeks after birth. The law here is quite "fail-tacular" (<-- as my brother would say. :haha:)
> 
> Oh my Molly...now that is even more pants than the UK :nope: I think we need to move to France!! Any rooms to let HollyMonkeypants?:flower:Click to expand...

The only thing they do allow you is to use any holiday time that you've got saved. Either way... horrible law.


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> well off to spin in a min wish me luck!!
> 
> Bethany thats fab news well done you more time with Holly, i looked after 3 Holly's today made me think of Hollymonkey aw no where near is cute as your lickle Holly !!
> 
> Kit when you going on ml and how long you having etc ?

I'm not sure yet but I know I hope to be well enough to work right up to maybe just a couple of weeks before the birth...but who knows? What are your plans?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sleep walking thats scary molly!!
> 
> Sara -i thought this with ic's and gave cb digi smileys a go to know for sure they are fab !!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been sleep walking since I was very small. More than anything, it's annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I've never 'met' a real sleepwalker! I thought they were like Santa and the Yeti, only half real!!!Click to expand...

I suppose I am half-real... you only know me virtually so that makes me half-real... right? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm an Awake Walker. I walk so much in the day I don't think I could even go and hide peanut butter in my sleep :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holly, that's such fab news! :cloud9: Nothing like that here but that's irrelevant I suppose because I work for myself
> 
> You've finished then? Good was it? :haha:
> 
> I'm _hoping_ to get my own work rolling between now and next year, on the painting, puppet making and writing front. But it's nice to have the back up of the proper job, stops me panicking so much:loopy:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..all sperminated :haha: DH says if I must tell you what we were doing then I must say he was a legend :haha:
> 
> In SA you get 6 weeks but your employer has no obligation to pay anything during that time. They have to keep your job for you for 4 months. Some companies are nicer tho and will give longer and will pay somethingClick to expand...

"I am legend"?? You are married to Will Smith then?? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sleep walking thats scary molly!!
> 
> Sara -i thought this with ic's and gave cb digi smileys a go to know for sure they are fab !!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been sleep walking since I was very small. More than anything, it's annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I've never 'met' a real sleepwalker! I thought they were like Santa and the Yeti, only half real!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose I am half-real... you only know me virtually so that makes me half-real... right? :winkwink:Click to expand...

I was thinking on the train into Paris that if we do stay in touch until we have grandchildren I wouldn't want to die without meeting you all in the flesh. And then I thought, bummer, we'll all be biddies, and will have to just imagine the Goddesses we once were in our fertile days! Oh, trains of thought, trains of thought....


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holly, that's such fab news! :cloud9: Nothing like that here but that's irrelevant I suppose because I work for myself
> 
> You've finished then? Good was it? :haha:
> 
> I'm _hoping_ to get my own work rolling between now and next year, on the painting, puppet making and writing front. But it's nice to have the back up of the proper job, stops me panicking so much:loopy:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..all sperminated :haha: DH says if I must tell you what we were doing then I must say he was a legend :haha:
> 
> In SA you get 6 weeks but your employer has no obligation to pay anything during that time. They have to keep your job for you for 4 months. Some companies are nicer tho and will give longer and will pay somethingClick to expand...
> 
> "I am legend"?? You are married to Will Smith then?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oooh are you?? Please remind him he is to attend the birth of my child on Independence Day if you don't mind :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holly, that's such fab news! :cloud9: Nothing like that here but that's irrelevant I suppose because I work for myself
> 
> You've finished then? Good was it? :haha:
> 
> I'm _hoping_ to get my own work rolling between now and next year, on the painting, puppet making and writing front. But it's nice to have the back up of the proper job, stops me panicking so much:loopy:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..all sperminated :haha: DH says if I must tell you what we were doing then I must say he was a legend :haha:
> 
> In SA you get 6 weeks but your employer has no obligation to pay anything during that time. They have to keep your job for you for 4 months. Some companies are nicer tho and will give longer and will pay somethingClick to expand...


OMG what with *Sarachka's* Big Boy and your Legend I'm going to have to come up with something more impressively seductive for my DH than The Tax Inspector! :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sleep walking thats scary molly!!
> 
> Sara -i thought this with ic's and gave cb digi smileys a go to know for sure they are fab !!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been sleep walking since I was very small. More than anything, it's annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I've never 'met' a real sleepwalker! I thought they were like Santa and the Yeti, only half real!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose I am half-real... you only know me virtually so that makes me half-real... right? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking on the train into Paris that if we do stay in touch until we have grandchildren I wouldn't want to die without meeting you all in the flesh. And then I thought, bummer, we'll all be biddies, and will have to just imagine the Goddesses we once were in our fertile days! Oh, trains of thought, trains of thought....Click to expand...

:haha: _trains_ of thought... while on a train... :haha: Oy! I'm hopeless. :haha:

Agreed though! Let all get together, have a biddy-meet, and discuss our children's TTC plans. :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holly, that's such fab news! :cloud9: Nothing like that here but that's irrelevant I suppose because I work for myself
> 
> You've finished then? Good was it? :haha:
> 
> I'm _hoping_ to get my own work rolling between now and next year, on the painting, puppet making and writing front. But it's nice to have the back up of the proper job, stops me panicking so much:loopy:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..all sperminated :haha: DH says if I must tell you what we were doing then I must say he was a legend :haha:
> 
> In SA you get 6 weeks but your employer has no obligation to pay anything during that time. They have to keep your job for you for 4 months. Some companies are nicer tho and will give longer and will pay somethingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG what with *Sarachka's* Big Boy and your Legend I'm going to have to come up with something more impressively seductive for my DH than The Tax Inspector! :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

:rofl: you turtles crack me up!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sleep walking thats scary molly!!
> 
> Sara -i thought this with ic's and gave cb digi smileys a go to know for sure they are fab !!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been sleep walking since I was very small. More than anything, it's annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I've never 'met' a real sleepwalker! I thought they were like Santa and the Yeti, only half real!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose I am half-real... you only know me virtually so that makes me half-real... right? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking on the train into Paris that if we do stay in touch until we have grandchildren I wouldn't want to die without meeting you all in the flesh. And then I thought, bummer, we'll all be biddies, and will have to just imagine the Goddesses we once were in our fertile days! Oh, trains of thought, trains of thought....Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: _trains_ of thought... while on a train... :haha: Oy! I'm hopeless. :haha:
> 
> Agreed though! Let all get together, have a biddy-meet, and discuss our children's TTC plans. :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: We'll be there... Oh:jo:Mollykins, look at this, found it in my daughter in law's bin, I'm sure I see a line...but my eyes aren't as good as they used to be back in the days....


----------



## kit_cat

Love it Holly! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/dagona_23/hug.jpg
> 
> Now then Ms Jaynie
> 
> https://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy327/CanineHeart/Blinkies/Words/cheerupsun.gif
> 
> *We need to address this NMA of yours!! You are still very young and although we all know and torture ourselves with examples of people who get knocked up just looking at their OH, this ISN'T the norm. We are the norm. It's very early days for you, it's totally normal for this to happen. If you are really worried about not ovulating then tell your doctor you've been trying for a year and get some investigative work done.*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/questionable-morals-20090814-112310.jpg

I love this post :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sleep walking thats scary molly!!
> 
> Sara -i thought this with ic's and gave cb digi smileys a go to know for sure they are fab !!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been sleep walking since I was very small. More than anything, it's annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I've never 'met' a real sleepwalker! I thought they were like Santa and the Yeti, only half real!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose I am half-real... you only know me virtually so that makes me half-real... right? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking on the train into Paris that if we do stay in touch until we have grandchildren I wouldn't want to die without meeting you all in the flesh. And then I thought, bummer, we'll all be biddies, and will have to just imagine the Goddesses we once were in our fertile days! Oh, trains of thought, trains of thought....Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: _trains_ of thought... while on a train... :haha: Oy! I'm hopeless. :haha:
> 
> Agreed though! Let all get together, have a biddy-meet, and discuss our children's TTC plans. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: We'll be there... Oh:jo:Mollykins, look at this, found it in my daughter in law's bin, I'm sure I see a line...but my eyes aren't as good as they used to be back in the days....Click to expand...

My response would be, "Mine either! How cheating do you think it might be if we used an eye glass?? Would the line we see be valid?" :jo:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka! Such a lovely post... I love how you find pma for me when you have little for yourself :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Or how about us old biddies :jo: giving them TTC advice? "Now look here sweetling! After your OH has sperminated ya, ya need to lay back and throw your legs up in the air just so for about 20 minutes."


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> DH just got home and he says "so how many people around the world know what we're about to do?" :haha:
> 
> Chat later...

no one! :^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> well off to spin in a min wish me luck!!
> 
> Bethany thats fab news well done you more time with Holly, i looked after 3 Holly's today made me think of Hollymonkey aw no where near is cute as your lickle Holly !!
> 
> Kit when you going on ml and how long you having etc ?
> 
> I'm not sure yet but I know I hope to be well enough to work right up to maybe just a couple of weeks before the birth...but who knows? What are your plans?Click to expand...

I can't find the original *new mummy *post to quote so have used the second hand *Kit* version. Just to say thanks and I know that not one was as cute as my ickle one:hugs: Biased? Me? :haha: 
Holly seems to be a really common name at the mo in the UK, but in France is completely unheard of! I named her after a dear childhood friend of mine, she's now a really beautiful fiesty woman, and is also the daughter of my mum's bestest ever friend, who sadly died, so in my family the name has emotional weight.:flower: 
Enjoy your spinning, take it steady!!:headspin:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Or how about us old biddies :jo: giving them TTC advice? "Now look here sweetling! After your OH has sperminated ya, ya need to lay back and throw your legs up in the air just so for about 20 minutes."

Could you imagine the horror on the faces!? Priceless...LET'S DO IT!!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just got home and he says "so how many people around the world know what we're about to do?" :haha:
> 
> Chat later...
> 
> no one! :^oClick to expand...

:wave: Newbie


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Or how about us old biddies :jo: giving them TTC advice? "Now look here sweetling! After your OH has sperminated ya, ya need to lay back and throw your legs up in the air just so for about 20 minutes."
> 
> Could you imagine the horror on the faces!? Priceless...LET'S DO IT!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup: I'm for it! Holly can tell them all about vaginal temping and how to do it on the sly, Sarachka can instruct them on the how and when of preseed, Newbie will teach them proper chart flows and layouts, etc... :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Or how about us old biddies :jo: giving them TTC advice? "Now look here sweetling! After your OH has sperminated ya, ya need to lay back and throw your legs up in the air just so for about 20 minutes."
> 
> Could you imagine the horror on the faces!? Priceless...LET'S DO IT!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I'm for it! Holly can tell them all about vaginal temping and how to do it on the sly, Sarachka can instruct them on the how and when of preseed, Newbie will teach them proper chart flows and layouts, etc... :rofl:Click to expand...

I will offer a microscope as a wedding present to my child/children


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I also say that I was sleep walking last night? Oh I hope pregnancy doesn't make that worse.
> 
> Sorry Molly...I missed this earlier. What did you get up to this time??Click to expand...

hiding more things in the fireplace no doubt! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

_*... don't mind me, just catching up... *_


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?

:haha: I can't imagine why that popped into your head but I have no problem telling you that indeed I do have a Scottish accent. Is this another of your trains while on the train.......???


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I also say that I was sleep walking last night? Oh I hope pregnancy doesn't make that worse.
> 
> Sorry Molly...I missed this earlier. What did you get up to this time??Click to expand...
> 
> I hid the peanut butter... :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

On the topic... there is nothing better than a scottish breakfast... at least not at the moment. Omg. I'm hungry now. STARVED in fact.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies. just reading through :flower:

Moll, I am also a sleep walker.....once when I first stayed over at DH parents I slept walked into there bedroom........the SHAME :blush:

I also sleptwalked into his sister bedroom once and went to sleep....she was out but had a fright when she came in ....cosy 

I only seem to do it when I am stressed ....odd ! 

Also its seems my company give quite good maternity, 6 weeks full pay 18 weeks at half pay and then remaining at SMP and then nothing for the last 3 months ! 

Moll, my birthday is June 20th


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> On the topic... there is nothing better than a scottish breakfast... at least not at the moment. Omg. I'm hungry now. STARVED in fact.

Ahhh, so you've had the opportunity to sample such fare?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> On the topic... there is nothing better than a scottish breakfast... at least not at the moment. Omg. I'm hungry now. STARVED in fact.
> 
> Ahhh, so you've had the opportunity to sample such fare?Click to expand...

Oh yes. Quite often growing up in fact, in my grandfather's house. I even found a nice little pub a couple of years ago that makes a half decent plate too. I was very excited. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?

I think thats quite tame after what I asked sara last night :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> On the topic... there is nothing better than a scottish breakfast... at least not at the moment. Omg. I'm hungry now. STARVED in fact.
> 
> Ahhh, so you've had the opportunity to sample such fare?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes. Quite often growing up in fact, in my grandfather's house. I even found a nice little pub a couple of years ago that makes a half decent plate too. I was very excited. :thumbup:Click to expand...

How interesting. So you come from Scottish stock?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> I think thats quite tame after what I asked sara last night :haha:Click to expand...

Agreed! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Before you turtles see and start to panic... I changed the title to 10 bfps because dear Newbie figured out that I had listed Zoie's bfp in the title but it was an evil evap so I figured I should take it down. :( 

Kit- make me breakfast??


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Before you turtles see and start to panic... I changed the title to 10 bfps because dear Newbie figured out that I had listed Zoie's bfp in the title but it was an evil evap so I figured I should take it down. :(
> 
> Kit- make me breakfast??

i was just about to panic and then i read this... x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> On the topic... there is nothing better than a scottish breakfast... at least not at the moment. Omg. I'm hungry now. STARVED in fact.
> 
> Ahhh, so you've had the opportunity to sample such fare?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes. Quite often growing up in fact, in my grandfather's house. I even found a nice little pub a couple of years ago that makes a half decent plate too. I was very excited. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting. So you come from Scottish stock?Click to expand...

I've got a bit on my mother's side. :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Before you turtles see and start to panic... I changed the title to 10 bfps because dear Newbie figured out that I had listed Zoie's bfp in the title but it was an evil evap so I figured I should take it down. :(
> 
> Kit- make me breakfast??
> 
> i was just about to panic and then i read this... xClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Before you turtles see and start to panic... I changed the title to 10 bfps because dear Newbie figured out that I had listed Zoie's bfp in the title but it was an evil evap so I figured I should take it down. :(
> 
> Kit- make me breakfast??

Certainly my dear....will send with love :flower: Anyone else fancy some Scottish breakfast?? :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> I think thats quite tame after what I asked sara last night :haha:Click to expand...

I loved last night's discussion but I only read it this morning so it felt wrong to participate after the fact :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> :haha: I can't imagine why that popped into your head but I have no problem telling you that indeed I do have a Scottish accent. Is this another of your trains while on the train.......???Click to expand...

Indeed. Och ai la noo:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Before you turtles see and start to panic... I changed the title to 10 bfps because dear Newbie figured out that I had listed Zoie's bfp in the title but it was an evil evap so I figured I should take it down. :(
> 
> Kit- make me breakfast??
> 
> Certainly my dear....will send with love :flower: Anyone else fancy some Scottish breakfast?? :munch:Click to expand...

Hold the black pudding! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Before you turtles see and start to panic... I changed the title to 10 bfps because dear Newbie figured out that I had listed Zoie's bfp in the title but it was an evil evap so I figured I should take it down. :(
> 
> Kit- make me breakfast??
> 
> Certainly my dear....will send with love :flower: Anyone else fancy some Scottish breakfast?? :munch:Click to expand...

Tattie scones sound rather yummy :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

I am off to make lunch for the bebes that are no longer bebes... they grow up too fast. :cry: Be back soon.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> :haha: I can't imagine why that popped into your head but I have no problem telling you that indeed I do have a Scottish accent. Is this another of your trains while on the train.......???Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. Och ai la noo:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: See you Jimmy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> I think thats quite tame after what I asked sara last night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! :haha:Click to expand...

No one ever understands my SOH:cry: 
My grandma is of Scottish stock. We think LO gets her blondie hair and eyebrows from there?:shrug: Arab Daddy Black as Night Hair didn't get a look in, nor Irish Dark Haired Mumma:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok Molly..I'll substitute the black pudding for dumpling....and put plenty of tattie scones on for you Trin. So how do we all stand on haggis then?


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats poas! ur preggo! ill come see ya with some baby stuff when im down next :wohoo: Im thinkin i maybe preggo this month that would be awesome! no testing for week tho :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> :haha: I can't imagine why that popped into your head but I have no problem telling you that indeed I do have a Scottish accent. Is this another of your trains while on the train.......???Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. Och ai la noo:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: See you Jimmy!Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/haha-rire-395.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> I think thats quite tame after what I asked sara last night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No one ever understands my SOH:cry:
> My grandma is of Scottish stock. We think LO gets her blondie hair and eyebrows from there?:shrug: Arab Daddy Black as Night Hair didn't get a look in, nor Irish Dark Haired Mumma:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Aww, we did get it really.... :winkwink:

I'm forever fascinated with genetics and the sometimes surprising results...but we've had the convo before I think?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ok Molly..I'll substitute the black pudding for dumpling....and put plenty of tattie scones on for you Trin. So how do we all stand on haggis then?

This vegetarian will pass thanks 
Have you seen this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YQIA_FEe3o&feature=related one of my FAVOURITE comedians


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is home so I'm off to nom nom land then sleepyland. There's another thing I couldn't abide before, Baby Talk!!! AND LOOK AT ME NOW:haha::haha::haha:

Night my lovelies, sweet dreams and watch out for Molly in the night rearranging your cupboards :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Phew! I am caught up!

Hi kit :wave: Pls forgive me for neglecting u my dear friend! :hugs: seems when can;t sync up lately. How have u been getting along

Awesome news Holly, I am so jealous might I add! Over the moon for u, but still a little *green*

Jaynie massive :hug: for u dear! I am not used to seeing u like this, but u r in the right place where we turtles are always here for u. :hugs:

All the other turtles i have yet to mention, :howdy:


----------



## firstbaby25

Guys :rofl: holly we could call your fella 'sir willy swinger' or something related?! I've never forgot it...

Thanks for opk opinions if it's a smiley on cb smiley sticks it'll do for me! I HAVE to try even though it might feel pointless... 

Kit- haggis and black/blood puddings are off for me although I have to admit that I used to like black puds until someone told me what they were! Guilty. 

Molls- I know you like your music... Anyone else who is interested... I recommend the macabbees a British band that use brass and have some lovely songs... If you only listen to one I'd like it to be 'seventeen hands' or 'William powers'


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok Molly..I'll substitute the black pudding for dumpling....and put plenty of tattie scones on for you Trin. So how do we all stand on haggis then?
> 
> This vegetarian will pass thanks
> Have you seen this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YQIA_FEe3o&feature=related one of my FAVOURITE comediansClick to expand...

ohhhhhhhhhh trin ! I saw him at the 02 in london last year ! nearly wet myself !!! 

Night holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx wuvvvvvvvvvvvv youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok Molly..I'll substitute the black pudding for dumpling....and put plenty of tattie scones on for you Trin. So how do we all stand on haggis then?
> 
> This vegetarian will pass thanks
> Have you seen this one of my FAVOURITE comediansClick to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhh trin ! I saw him at the 02 in london last year ! nearly wet myself !!!
> 
> Night holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx wuvvvvvvvvvvvv youuuuuuuuuuuuuuClick to expand...

OOOHH! I am so jealous! The man drawer is my best ever! I did see Eddie Izzard last year and my face was sore from laughing


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> OH MY WORD MOOMIN!!!!
> 
> What can I say....It won't be a canoe in Dave's pocket at the end of the month now will it??? :haha: You are going to have a fine, _upstanding_ time with many _highs_ thrown in for good measure. Enjoy a _stiff_ drink or two won't you both :wine::drunk:
> 
> Oh, so many jokes....so little time :winkwink:

:haha: I like it Kit! :winkwink::thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok? I'm still feeling rotten but hoping to scare off these horrible GERMANS with Beechams Flu Plus...well i'm taking them every 4 hours so hopefully they will work!... Which reminds me.... i forgot to take them at 5pm! :dohh::haha:

Ok my lovelies i have a quick question...

I'm going to give some of the *ahem* 50 OPK's *ahem* i ordered (which came today :happydance:) to my best friend who is NTNP... She is aiming for this year to be the yearhe gets her :bfp: so i suggested to her that she finds out how long her LP is because as we all know, its a handy thing to know :thumbup:!

So her cycle is roughly 23 days (which i thought was quite short :shrug: but as they say everyone is different!).... but i was wondering.... *how many OPK's do u think i should give her? I want to make sure she has enough as i don't want her to run out before she gets her pos! *

Thanks to all u gorgeous babes! :flower::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh night holly... We pass like ships in the night for once!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed sweeties...see you all tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

ps...google "fertile myrtles preggy turtles" and guess what's first :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok Molly..I'll substitute the black pudding for dumpling....and put plenty of tattie scones on for you Trin. So how do we all stand on haggis then?
> 
> This vegetarian will pass thanks
> Have you seen this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YQIA_FEe3o&feature=related one of my FAVOURITE comediansClick to expand...

Ha! Funnily enought this vegeterain passes on Haggis too!! No thank yooooooooooooo :nope:

Trinity..I LOVE Michael McIntyre....he's hilarious! Thanks so much for posting! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> I think thats quite tame after what I asked sara last night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No one ever understands my SOH:cry:
> My grandma is of Scottish stock. We think LO gets her blondie hair and eyebrows from there?:shrug: Arab Daddy Black as Night Hair didn't get a look in, nor Irish Dark Haired Mumma:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Aww, we did get it really.... :winkwink:
> 
> I'm forever fascinated with genetics and the sometimes surprising results...but we've had the convo before I think?Click to expand...

We have! My daughters are blond and blue eyed... OH and I are dark haired and I have green eyes, he has hazel. Both girls were born with dark brown hair... it just changed to very blond and now it's turning back. :shrug: My mum's side has the blue eyes and is a fair split of brown and blond hair. My dad is Italian, French, and Navajo. Genetics are so very tricky.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH is home so I'm off to nom nom land then sleepyland. There's another thing I couldn't abide before, Baby Talk!!! AND LOOK AT ME NOW:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Night my lovelies, sweet dreams and watch out for Molly in the night rearranging your cupboards :kiss:

Happy nom noms and nighty wighty my wuvvly turtley wurtley :winkwink::haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin :sleep: well! 

Moomin I'd give her 10 just to be sure for her... My mum and sister have a 21 day cycle and they have both conceived... Obviously... It is short but in female term she is technically more fertile as she's fertile more time than me! Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

:hi: newbie... Thanks chicka... I will hopefully feel better tomorrow! Sigh. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

G'night lovelies! 

TRIN! Did you read which line comes up on the google search? :rofl: PERFECT!


----------



## Mollykins

I'd have to pass on the haggis miss kit... :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

Um... I'm sufficiently disgusted with myself.


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trinity :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night trin :sleep: well!
> 
> Moomin I'd give her 10 just to be sure for her... My mum and sister have a 21 day cycle and they have both conceived... Obviously... It is short but in female term she is technically more fertile as she's fertile more time than me! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> :hi: newbie... Thanks chicka... I will hopefully feel better tomorrow! Sigh. :shrug:

Moomin...I concur with Jaynie about the OPKs. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> congrats poas! ur preggo! ill come see ya with some baby stuff when im down next :wohoo: Im thinkin i maybe preggo this month that would be awesome! no testing for week tho :)

That is very nice,but dont get too excited sweet,my back is aching already....I'm preparing for early mc. xx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Um... I'm sufficiently disgusted with myself.

Awww Molly....you never went ahead and ATE all the peanut butter now??:winkwink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: what you done Molly


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> congrats poas! ur preggo! ill come see ya with some baby stuff when im down next :wohoo: Im thinkin i maybe preggo this month that would be awesome! no testing for week tho :)
> 
> That is very nice,but dont get too excited sweet,my back is aching already....I'm preparing for early mc. xxClick to expand...

Aww poas....back ache is really common in early pregnancy...there's no reason it means you will miscarry sweetie. Try not to worry,but I know how hard that is :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I ate (in the same sitting) a bit of mozzarella, 2 pickles, applesauce, and some crackers. Oh good grief! My mind wants to be :sick: but the belly-brain says, "yom yom yom"


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> congrats poas! ur preggo! ill come see ya with some baby stuff when im down next :wohoo: Im thinkin i maybe preggo this month that would be awesome! no testing for week tho :)
> 
> That is very nice,but dont get too excited sweet,my back is aching already....I'm preparing for early mc. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww poas....back ache is really common in early pregnancy...there's no reason it means you will miscarry sweetie. Try not to worry,but I know how hard that is :hugs:Click to expand...

Kit's right poas... you should listen to her... she's the smart kind. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Um... I'm sufficiently disgusted with myself.
> 
> Awww Molly....you never went ahead and ATE all the peanut butter now??:winkwink:Click to expand...

Mmm... peanut butter and vanilla crackers... :munch: Now if only I could find that peanut butter.......


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> congrats poas! ur preggo! ill come see ya with some baby stuff when im down next :wohoo: Im thinkin i maybe preggo this month that would be awesome! no testing for week tho :)
> 
> That is very nice,but dont get too excited sweet,my back is aching already....I'm preparing for early mc. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww poas....back ache is really common in early pregnancy...there's no reason it means you will miscarry sweetie. Try not to worry,but I know how hard that is :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit's right poas... you should listen to her... she's the smart kind. :winkwink:Click to expand...


Thanks.Maybe in a few days I'll be ok


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I ate (in the same sitting) a bit of mozzarella, 2 pickles, applesauce, and some crackers. Oh good grief! My mind wants to be :sick: but the belly-brain says, "yom yom yom"

Pah! That's nothing my dear...you should watch the master at work sometime...that's greedy guts me by the way!

interesting mixture though! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- It's just a horribly nasty combination though!


----------



## kit_cat

mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> um... I'm sufficiently disgusted with myself.
> 
> awww molly....you never went ahead and ate all the peanut butter now??:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> mmm... Peanut butter and vanilla crackers... :munch: Now if only i could find that peanut butter.......Click to expand...

yummy!!


----------



## kit_cat

Where'd Newbie go???? Here one minute...gone the next. She's an elusive one! Thought I'd get to catch up :cry: Molly, you'll have to chat enough for both of us..if you can keep your eyes open that is :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> well off to spin in a min wish me luck!!
> 
> Bethany thats fab news well done you more time with Holly, i looked after 3 Holly's today made me think of Hollymonkey aw no where near is cute as your lickle Holly !!
> 
> Kit when you going on ml and how long you having etc ?
> 
> I'm not sure yet but I know I hope to be well enough to work right up to maybe just a couple of weeks before the birth...but who knows? What are your plans?Click to expand...


Im been made to finish 1 mth before due date because my boss has issues but it may be 5 weeks as i will have hols to use :shrug:, my pay will be same as yours 90% for 6 wks blah blah:growlmad: but nice to be with bubs:baby::cloud9:




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> well off to spin in a min wish me luck!!
> 
> Bethany thats fab news well done you more time with Holly, i looked after 3 Holly's today made me think of Hollymonkey aw no where near is cute as your lickle Holly !!
> 
> Kit when you going on ml and how long you having etc ?
> 
> I'm not sure yet but I know I hope to be well enough to work right up to maybe just a couple of weeks before the birth...but who knows? What are your plans?Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find the original *new mummy *post to quote so have used the second hand *Kit* version. Just to say thanks and I know that not one was as cute as my ickle one:hugs: Biased? Me? :haha:
> Holly seems to be a really common name at the mo in the UK, but in France is completely unheard of! I named her after a dear childhood friend of mine, she's now a really beautiful fiesty woman, and is also the daughter of my mum's bestest ever friend, who sadly died, so in my family the name has emotional weight.:flower:
> Enjoy your spinning, take it steady!!:headspin:Click to expand...

No she is defo the cutest monkey i know of even out of the 70 odd kids at work i want, want, want pink:thumbup:

well back from spinning wasz good enjoyed my little self bum hurts lol:haha: and couldn't do much leaning over as could tell my pot was in my way and going to be knee bashed:blush:

Have i missed something 10 bfps not 11..???:shrug:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok Molly..I'll substitute the black pudding for dumpling....and put plenty of tattie scones on for you Trin. So how do we all stand on haggis then?
> 
> This vegetarian will pass thanks
> Have you seen this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YQIA_FEe3o&feature=related one of my FAVOURITE comediansClick to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhh trin ! I saw him at the 02 in london last year ! nearly wet myself !!!
> 
> Night holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx wuvvvvvvvvvvvv youuuuuuuuuuuuuuClick to expand...

*AHEMMMMMMMM* Where's my wuv Mrs? :winkwink:! And where is my text back! :trouble: :haha: 

xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Molly Moo.... why only 10 :bfp:'s now and not 11? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

I'm awake! I'm awake!
:haha: I am sleepy though. I'm not sure how I'm going to handle the OH being gone all week next week.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey new mummy..glad you enjoyed your spin class :thumbup:

No panic required re the change of BFPs...it's just that Miss Zoie had an nasty evap that was listed and Molly adjusted.


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- I had listed Zoie's bfp that was actually an evap so I took it down.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm awake! I'm awake!
> :haha: I am sleepy though. I'm not sure how I'm going to handle the OH being gone all week next week.

Gosh..he's away ALL week? :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> I think thats quite tame after what I asked sara last night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I loved last night's discussion but I only read it this morning so it felt wrong to participate after the fact :blush:Click to expand...

Think i missed this:dohh::shrug:, someone tell:hugs:

also seen why 10 & not 11 sorry molls 

off to zzzzz now and taggert :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm awake! I'm awake!
> :haha: I am sleepy though. I'm not sure how I'm going to handle the OH being gone all week next week.
> 
> Gosh..he's away ALL week? :wacko:Click to expand...

Yep. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm awake! I'm awake!
> :haha: I am sleepy though. I'm not sure how I'm going to handle the OH being gone all week next week.
> 
> Gosh..he's away ALL week? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. :nope:Click to expand...

That's poop :nope: but you'll manage cos you're fab! :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> congrats poas! ur preggo! ill come see ya with some baby stuff when im down next :wohoo: Im thinkin i maybe preggo this month that would be awesome! no testing for week tho :)
> 
> That is very nice,but dont get too excited sweet,my back is aching already....I'm preparing for early mc. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww poas....back ache is really common in early pregnancy...there's no reason it means you will miscarry sweetie. Try not to worry,but I know how hard that is :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit's right poas... you should listen to her... she's the smart kind. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.Maybe in a few days I'll be okClick to expand...

OI POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE! missy! Im going down south in feb and ill give u a big hug:)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* this is a bit personal and off topic and maybe I should PM it :blush: but do you have a Scottish accent?
> 
> I think thats quite tame after what I asked sara last night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I loved last night's discussion but I only read it this morning so it felt wrong to participate after the fact :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Think i missed this:dohh::shrug:, someone tell:hugs:
> 
> also seen why 10 & not 11 sorry molls
> 
> off to zzzzz now and taggert :cloud9:Click to expand...

Night night m'love...enjoy Taggart!


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Molly Moo.... why only 10 :bfp:'s now and not 11? :shrug:
> 
> xxx

Oh my darling moomin feet .... I have neglected u xxx please forgive me !!!! 

Sometimes I hate mobiles .... I'm not sure if it stems from working once in a call centre ? My pet peve is people
Calling and asking .... Where are u ? .... Why ???? !!!! And then they get humpy if u don't tell them ? 

Anyway sometimes I just hide the phone but I Wuv you to the moon and back x


----------



## kit_cat

Looks like it's just me and the tumbleweed tonight :(

I'll say goodnight then....:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry Kit! I was having a moment.


----------



## want2bamum86

does my bfp not count then?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening ladies how is everyone im at ohs sisters again and been to see my sister up the road to talk wedding massage and babies :haha: she is to start trying this month hopefully :)


----------



## needshelp

I'm officially out again..AF arrived a day late...:( on to cycle 18...


----------



## Mollykins

needshelp said:


> I'm officially out again..AF arrived a day late...:( on to cycle 18...

Sorry to hear that! You know, cycle 18 was my lucky cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:



> Evening ladies how is everyone im at ohs sisters again and been to see my sister up the road to talk wedding massage and babies :haha: she is to start trying this month hopefully :)

Ooo! Wedding stuffs and babies! Best convo topics ever! :haha: I'm getting ready to finish up on some chores. Enjoy your talks and planning! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## Sarachka

Zzzz can I go back to bed? Slept in my make up and my eyes are red raw today oooops. Neeeeeed sleeeeep


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: sarachka! 

You can certainly go back to bed if it were up to me :thumbup: your boss might have something to say but I don't plus, you'd get to talk to me all day!! 

I'm still waiting for a temperature shift! Temp is lower than yesterday!! Hmmm never mind, maybe the stress isn't helping... I did the deed last night regardless of how pointless it felt... I chacked my cervix right after sex last night. This is not for the faint hearted. It moves when you :sex: it feels so funny in there after :sex:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning ladie turtles, i have a question for you ............this morning i had a glob of yellowish cm (sorry tmi) what is this should i be worrying ?? Did a quick whip round inside and its back to creamy white up there ??


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany please reassure me about my earlier post im getting a tad worried

Hi wan2bamum how are you? Is it your scan on friday? Will you be posting pictures for us to see your bubs ?


----------



## firstbaby25

I reckon you are fine as long as no blood... It could be surplus from the mucus plug that our bodies make to stop anything coming unnecessarily in/out!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka you have 998 posts 2 more and you will get the 'chat happy' status! 

If you donate your post to me. I want an egg and not a :bfp:

:hi: new mummy - you ok? I think you will be fine, have a look on FF and see if you can see that anywhere!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi turtles x have a good day xxxx.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Good morning ladie turtles, i have a question for you ............this morning i had a glob of yellowish cm (sorry tmi) what is this should i be worrying ?? Did a quick whip round inside and its back to creamy white up there ??

Cramping with bleeding=worry!
Glob of yellowish cm=not worry!

I must remind you I am only a monkeydoctor and not a real one:fool: Here are my *Yellow CM Theories*...TMI WARNING- I think yellow cm is sometimes just normal cm mixed with old sperm or a drop of escaped urine.:sick: It can be a sign of infection if you have itching too :toothpick: Sorry if you're having your breakfast Sarachka:haha:

But I really wouldn't worry about it if you have no pain or bleeding:hugs:

EDIT: And as *Jaynie* said since you are pregnant it could even be the beginnings of your mucus plug...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: preggo Crunch... Right back at ya!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Not stopping long since I want to carry on with my garland, and this afternoon I have a new friend coming over- lady I met at baby swimmers who has a 10mth old girl. She's 22, and the dad upped and offed when he found out his girlfriend was pregnant, so she's living with her parents and waiting to hear from the town hall about a job in the municipal nusery that she's applied for...One of those stories to make LTTCers green, but she's a really sweet young lady and it will be good for Holly to play with (pick on?!) someone her own size! Plus she loves knitting too so we can biddy knit things for our babies together:haha:

*TRINITYMOM!* That video is hilllllaaaaaarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: Love it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*JAYNIEBABE!*:rofl:

Sir Willy Swinger!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks lovelys feel better now.....i was just tidying up jaynie after getting Reece off to school sorry hun, welll will pop in at lunch as im off to work very soon late shift again oh i hate lates!!! Then straight to football training after oh the joys !!! Have good days turtles <thats nice you have found Hollymonkey a friend and you too Bethany you could knit me something he he!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOOMIN Glad to see you back, sorry the :witch: got you:hugs:

I just looked on my OPK instructions sheet, 23 day cycle people should start testing on day 7, and theoretically she'll O around day 9 if her LP is 14days, so like someone else said 10 tests would be fine and she'd still have enough to test twice daily once they start getting darker...

Lucky thing she is, wish I O'd that early. I take twice as long:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovelies :flower:

I hope everyone is good...oh, and new mummy, I concur with not worrying about yellow cm....have had it from time to time as well during my pregnancy. I was also advised by my MW that if it was ever tinged with blood or had a bad odour, then you need to get checked out. Otherwise...no problems :thumbup:

So for me..today is the day I tell my work about my little orange :shock: I'm not sure what reaction I'll get so fingers crossed it's a nice one. I think people had me pegged as the career only type so it's going to be interesting!

:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi
Popping in on the way to work. Too sad to type much now...my bosscat, my firstborn, my best cat ever died today...old age...but so sad :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck Kit...

I'm sure you will be fine they may be pleasantly surprised!

Holly - I love that smiley :want: :brat: :want: :brat: that smiley!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi
> Popping in on the way to work. Too sad to type much now...my bosscat, my firstborn, my best cat ever died today...old age...but so sad :cry:

:cry::hugs:

Oh no Trinity....I'm so sorry to hear this. I know exactly how you'll be feeling my love. Our pets are simply one of the family and it hurts as much when they go as if they were human. So sorry. :cry:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: Trin!

Hope you and the family are ok with it! I ditto what Kit said! :hug: for you!


----------



## Sarachka

Oooohh trinity I'm so sorry. Cats are such special friends xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Oy! Jaynie's egg!! Where are ya?!
In honour of my 1000th post ....

Here they are!!!
https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu187/twylite_01/CuckooMaransEggsApr09.jpg

https://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss350/sancha2626/3kf3m13p75V45S65R0a41a21b647e03731a.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x73/cookie_head515/Photography/2298806034_4c76d40d251.jpg

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af208/12lindaterry/FUNNY%20STUFF/lee238.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Great post Sarachka! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Ah crap, I really do know better than to kill time in Accessorize

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/41f0cece.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Well if there are bargains to be had it would be rude not to! All looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kit :hi: sarachka! 

Great post (again) I'm that shit with all things technical that I'm gonna start your dedication post now! Ha! Some great buys there for ya! I got what I think is a positive opk today both lines very light but the same as each other perhaps I'm 'trying' to release one! 

Kit how'd ya get on with telling work? How's your mother?

I forgot to tell you all -I've not got aids! Or anything remotely similar... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Jaynie

Ooo, exciting, maybe that elusive eggy is just taking it's time....maybe it's a giant one! :shock:

I just told my boss....he was so lovely about it. He's a very nice, family man himself with 3 young boys, so his repertoire of all things pregnancy and maternity leave was very impressive to say the least. I've asked if he can write it all down for me :haha:

Aww, thanks for asking about my wee mammy:hugs:...she is not too bad. She needs a lot of physio but will get there.:thumbup:

Hope you're doing better today m'love and really glad you don't have AIDS :shock: :hugs: :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So sorry *Trin*:hugs:

Good luck telling work that you have a navel orange *Kit*:flower: EDIT: Glad the boss was cool about your navel orange:thumbup:

The bag charm *Sarachka*-_Want!_ :brat::hissy::brat: I made one this morning too, out of that Esty fabric. And I like the eggs:haha:

I've made fairy cakes for Holly and her li'l friend:munch:

Sir Willy Swinger the Tax Inspector has granted me the month of May too, in exchange for February when he's away skiing- made him shake hands on the deal last night after empty sex:haha:


----------



## jeepprincess

So, although I'm 4 days till AF I woke up this morning with the EPT box calling my name...but again BFN :-( I know its early, but I'm feeling out for this month...my on and off again sore ta-ta's make me think its just AF around the corner....

What method are you guys all using? The temperature method or do you count days? Or Both? Also for those already with children how long did it take you guys before you got preggo?

:bfn::brat:


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone! I have a snow day today so I am home from work!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie! God it's ages since we seen you! How are you? I see you have a raspberry :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning/Afternoon All! 

What's new ppl?

All is well on my end, nothing exciting to report so I'll just jump into my comments:

*jaynie* that elusive eggie is on it's way, especially after that lovely post from *Sarah*.... very sweet of you my dear! :thumbup: 

Dearest*Kit* so happy to hear that the news of the orange went over well, and good to hear mum is well too. Are u going to share the news with anyone else at work or just let them figure it out for themselves? We had a girl pregnant last year that never said a mumbling word about it. We figured it out pretty early, but for me it was awkward b/c since she never bothered to talk about this humongous belly of hers, i didn't either and it was if we were ignoring this elephant in the room :haha: Not saying you have to tho, just wondering... :flower:

Hi preggy *Crunchie*

Sorry about the bfn *jeepprincess*, its still early tho if AF is 4 days off. How many DPO are u? I was only temping, which doesn't predict when u O, only confirms it happened, and after several months u get an idea of what cycle day u normally O on. After my break I am thinking about using OPK's.

*Holly* so sweet of you to befriend a young mom that makes baby making look easy. I hope little Holly enjoys her new friend... I know they will play well together b/c I can't imagine an angelic face like that picking on anyone :haha:

Big :hug: to the other turtles... can't remember who all is on now :dohh:

*edit:* Trini!! so sorry about your cat dear! I hope u and the boys are ok :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Good luck today! :hugs: Edit- Glad it went well! :thumbup:

Trin- I'm so sorry sweetling! That's so hard. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :coffee:

I have an announcement to make....

I am nauseous :sick: and I have a headache...


QUESTION FOR CAT OWNERS....

My kitten just crawled under the coffee table and started in with this odd, hiccuping/sneezing type noise, is this normal? Is she okay? :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a snow day today so I am home from work!!!! :thumbup:

hey addie waddie! :hugs: what's new? besides the raspberry? We got snow Sunday night and i sent it up your way! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie :wave:

How are you sweets?


----------



## Sarachka

Molly, she could be going through kitty puberty. My Alice spent a day sticking her bum in the air and making weird noises before I got her spayed.

Whatever it is, it's not normal though and I'd give the vet a call if I were you.

I'm at work and had a bad headache, took some cocodamol and oh dear I've been rendered useless. Better just kill time on the internet huh.

*Holly* how was your playdate with the young mum?

That made me think .... imagine from the very first time you had sex, to now, never having used any contraception ... I wonder how many of those 'acts' would have resulted in pregnancy.

EDIT:

Today is CD10, I like CD10 because it heralds the start of OPK testing. This month I'm going to glue them all on a sheet of paper with dates, times, cd day etc on so I can easily compare ... and I have too much time on my hands


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Molly, she could be going through kitty puberty. My Alice spent a day sticking her bum in the air and making weird noises before I got her spayed.
> 
> Whatever it is, it's not normal though and I'd give the vet a call if I were you.
> 
> I'm at work and had a bad headache, took some cocodamol and oh dear I've been rendered useless. Better just kill time on the internet huh.
> 
> *Holly* how was your playdate with the young mum?
> 
> That made me think .... imagine from the very first time you had sex, to now, never having used any contraception ... I wonder how many of those 'acts' would have resulted in pregnancy.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Today is CD10, I like CD10 because it heralds the start of OPK testing. This month I'm going to glue them all on a sheet of paper with dates, times, cd day etc on so I can easily compare ... and I have too much time on my hands

It seemed as though she was having a cross between a huge sneezing fit and about to hack something up. It was very strange. She is better now... didn't last too long at all but still scared me a bit...


----------



## Mollykins

Here's another eggy pic. :haha: I love this one. It was on my desktop for a while.
 



Attached Files:







Goofy eggs.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I have an announcement to make....
> 
> I am nauseous :sick: and I have a headache...
> 
> 
> QUESTION FOR CAT OWNERS....
> 
> My kitten just crawled under the coffee table and started in with this odd, hiccuping/sneezing type noise, is this normal? Is she okay? :(

Sounds like she's just coughing up grass or furballs to me:shrug:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: addie! God it's ages since we seen you! How are you? I see you have a raspberry :happydance:

Hi yes I know I am so tired and do not feel very well so by the time I get home I just eat shower and go to bed and don't feel well enough to come on sorry guys. I am hopinggggg I feel better in a few weeks when I am outa the 1st trimester and onto the 2nd where life is supposed to get better. :thumbup: LOL yes I have a raspberry crossing everything everything keeps going well. How have you been.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Holly* how was your playdate with the young mum?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Today is CD10, I like CD10 because it heralds the start of OPK testing. This month I'm going to glue them all on a sheet of paper with dates, times, cd day etc on so I can easily compare ... and I have too much time on my hands

It was really fun thanks:flower: Holly was surprisingly civil- I guess I'm still more used to animals than babies and thought she might get territorial and fight like our cats!! They mainly sat around putting toys in their mouths and giggling. Holly ate lots of cakes and couldn't eat all her dinner tonight as a result :munch:

And we had a good baby talk, compared notes on everything, and will see each other at baby swimmers on Saturday. I have a new friend :happydance:

Sarachka when your OPK's start getting darker let me know and I'll start testing myself :haha: I think we're on same CD with same provisional O date :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: addie! God it's ages since we seen you! How are you? I see you have a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> Hi yes I know I am so tired and do not feel very well so by the time I get home I just eat shower and go to bed and don't feel well enough to come on sorry guys. I am hopinggggg I feel better in a few weeks when I am outa the 1st trimester and onto the 2nd where life is supposed to get better. :thumbup: LOL yes I have a raspberry crossing everything everything keeps going well. How have you been.Click to expand...

Hello Addie!:hugs: Yep don't worry, that whacked out tired and sick phase _will_ pass!! When your ticker gets onto the citrus fruits, lemon or navel orange, it should start getting better!!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

jeepprincess said:


> So, although I'm 4 days till AF I woke up this morning with the EPT box calling my name...but again BFN :-( I know its early, but I'm feeling out for this month...my on and off again sore ta-ta's make me think its just AF around the corner....
> 
> What method are you guys all using? The temperature method or do you count days? Or Both? Also for those already with children how long did it take you guys before you got preggo?
> 
> :bfn::brat:

Hello!:wave:
I've just started temping and I use opks, and have just started counting since my cycles seem to be regular at the mo, touch wood. 

I had a mc after getting pregnant about 2 minutes after stopping my contraception, but then spent about 7 months NTNP, (was kind of expecting it to happen as easily as the 1st time:nope:) followed by 3 months TTC and fell with LO on the 4th month (when I was having a break:dohh:) 
How many cycles have you been ttc? Are you using any methods?:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...


The kids in the orphanage in Ukraine LOVED brushing my hair and putting clips in it etc. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Well if it is a girl Molly you will have more years of hair brushing guaranteed for you:haha: 

DH just flashed at me :flasher:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kids in the orphanage in Ukraine LOVED brushing my hair and putting clips in it etc. :cloud9:Click to expand...

My head's tingling just thinking about all this hairbrushing:cloud9: Stepsons are just no good for that sort of thing:nope:


----------



## addie25

My brothers used to like to brush my hair. Well really they like to tie my very long blonde hair in knots and then try and brush it out before they got into trouble! :haha:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> Ooo, exciting, maybe that elusive eggy is just taking it's time....maybe it's a giant one! :shock:
> 
> I just told my boss....he was so lovely about it. He's a very nice, family man himself with 3 young boys, so his repertoire of all things pregnancy and maternity leave was very impressive to say the least. I've asked if he can write it all down for me :haha:
> 
> Aww, thanks for asking about my wee mammy:hugs:...she is not too bad. She needs a lot of physio but will get there.:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're doing better today m'love and really glad you don't have AIDS :shock: :hugs: :winkwink:

:hi: Kit :flower:, glad you told your work and boss is so lovely about it all :thumbup:. And mummy recovering as well - all great. And the best thing ever is that orange of yours :hugs:. Well done mummy (that is you Kit, don't look around like that :shrug:). :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And Jaynie, :yipee::yipee::yipee: for the eggie coming :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Kit you are so lucky that your boss is a family man and is supportive. My boss loves to fire people if they get pregnant and need to go on maternity. I do not care because I am not going back to that school next year anyway :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> jeepprincess said:
> 
> 
> So, although I'm 4 days till AF I woke up this morning with the EPT box calling my name...but again BFN :-( I know its early, but I'm feeling out for this month...my on and off again sore ta-ta's make me think its just AF around the corner....
> 
> What method are you guys all using? The temperature method or do you count days? Or Both? Also for those already with children how long did it take you guys before you got preggo?
> 
> :bfn::brat:
> 
> Hello!:wave:
> I've just started temping and I use opks, and have just started counting since my cycles seem to be regular at the mo, touch wood.
> 
> I had a mc after getting pregnant about 2 minutes after stopping my contraception, but then spent about 7 months NTNP, (was kind of expecting it to happen as easily as the 1st time:nope:) followed by 3 months TTC and fell with LO on the 4th month (when I was having a break:dohh:)
> 
> How many cycles have you been ttc? Are you using any methods? :flower:Click to expand...

I use opk's and temp as of this cycle! I kind of wanted to know I was ovulating... Thus far no egg but also corresponds with my opk's so I'm still hopeful! What do you use? How are you finding it? I'm trying preseed next cycle I think...


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back
It was dh's youngest brother (well, half brother)'s birthday so we had to go there and try and avoid eating the food as mucha s possible - that MIL has an awfully dirty kitchen and I will NEVER use their toilet so I try not to drink too much too!
Anyway, spent the whole time playing with my KINDLE (!!!) which arrived today (was my birthday present from DH). I am LOVING it. FIL has wifi so I was taking advantage of his network and dowloading books. Got teh complete works of Jane Austen (my best), Wuthering Heights, Jane Eyre and a couple of other cheap ones and Ina May's Guide to childbirth. I LOVE her books - she wrote Spiritual Midwifery, which is my favourite birth book

Jaynie, sounds like you have and egg! I had a smiley face yesterday and then not today. Had a temp dip yesterday and it went back up today so think O was last night. Spermination tonight, this morning, last night and MOnday night so I think I am well and truely sperminated :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Morning/Afternoon All!
> 
> What's new ppl?
> 
> All is well on my end, nothing exciting to report so I'll just jump into my comments:
> 
> *jaynie* that elusive eggie is on it's way, especially after that lovely post from *Sarah*.... very sweet of you my dear! :thumbup:
> 
> Dearest*Kit* so happy to hear that the news of the orange went over well, and good to hear mum is well too. Are u going to share the news with anyone else at work or just let them figure it out for themselves? We had a girl pregnant last year that never said a mumbling word about it. We figured it out pretty early, but for me it was awkward b/c since she never bothered to talk about this humongous belly of hers, i didn't either and it was if we were ignoring this elephant in the room :haha: Not saying you have to tho, just wondering... :flower:
> 
> Hi preggy *Crunchie*
> 
> Sorry about the bfn *jeepprincess*, its still early tho if AF is 4 days off. How many DPO are u? I was only temping, which doesn't predict when u O, only confirms it happened, and after several months u get an idea of what cycle day u normally O on. After my break I am thinking about using OPK's.
> 
> *Holly* so sweet of you to befriend a young mom that makes baby making look easy. I hope little Holly enjoys her new friend... I know they will play well together b/c I can't imagine an angelic face like that picking on anyone :haha:
> 
> Big :hug: to the other turtles... can't remember who all is on now :dohh:
> 
> *edit:* Trini!! so sorry about your cat dear! I hope u and the boys are ok :hugs:

:wave: Newbie my dear :flower:

Today I told the big managers in work and asked them to be discreet until I hold my own team's meeting on Tuesday next week. Once my team know, then I will freely shout my news from the rooftops!! :happydance: How strange that the girl in your work didn't talk about her large bump...maybe it wasn't a good thing for her :shrug: That's a bit sad actually :nope:

How are you doing anyway? :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Kit you are so lucky that your boss is a family man and is supportive. My boss loves to fire people if they get pregnant and need to go on maternity. I do not care because I am not going back to that school next year anyway :happydance:

I've just been chatting to a good friend of mine who is 7 months preggo and has just stopped work today- signed off early because things are looking a little pre-eclampsic for her, and her (male) boss has been a real arse to her all her pregnancy :grr: Who was it sent that post saying how different things would be if it were the blokes who carried the babies in their tums for 9 months, and got spots and sickness and stretch marks and diabetes and eclampsia?!!:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> So sorry *Trin*:hugs:
> 
> Good luck telling work that you have a navel orange *Kit*:flower: EDIT: Glad the boss was cool about your navel orange:thumbup:
> 
> The bag charm *Sarachka*-_Want!_ :brat::hissy::brat: I made one this morning too, out of that Esty fabric. And I like the eggs:haha:
> 
> I've made fairy cakes for Holly and her li'l friend:munch:
> 
> Sir Willy Swinger the Tax Inspector has granted me the month of May too, in exchange for February when he's away skiing- made him shake hands on the deal last night after empty sex:haha:

Result HollyMonkeypants!! :thumbup: I think the tax form attire may work if there's deals to be struck! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a snow day today so I am home from work!!!! :thumbup:

:wave: addie :flower:

Sorry you're so tired...but Holly's right. In another couple of weeks, you'll feel much better...honest! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I have an announcement to make....
> 
> I am nauseous :sick: and I have a headache...
> 
> 
> QUESTION FOR CAT OWNERS....
> 
> My kitten just crawled under the coffee table and started in with this odd, hiccuping/sneezing type noise, is this normal? Is she okay? :(
> 
> Sounds like she's just coughing up grass or furballs to me:shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah, I instantly thought furballs too :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back
> It was dh's youngest brother (well, half brother)'s birthday so we had to go there and try and avoid eating the food as mucha s possible - that MIL has an awfully dirty kitchen and I will NEVER use their toilet so I try not to drink too much too!
> Anyway, spent the whole time playing with my KINDLE (!!!) which arrived today (was my birthday present from DH). I am LOVING it. FIL has wifi so I was taking advantage of his network and dowloading books. Got teh complete works of Jane Austen (my best), Wuthering Heights, Jane Eyre and a couple of other cheap ones and Ina May's Guide to childbirth. I LOVE her books - she wrote Spiritual Midwifery, which is my favourite birth book
> 
> Jaynie, sounds like you have and egg! I had a smiley face yesterday and then not today. Had a temp dip yesterday and it went back up today so think O was last night. Spermination tonight, this morning, last night and MOnday night so I think I am well and truely sperminated :thumbup:

YAY for Spermination Totale!

:haha: You'd be happy with my parents, they're stuck to their Kindles all the day! My Dad only downloads the freebies- through being a tightass he's now a 19th Century Lit smartass :amartass:

If you get a strong urge to re-read Wuthering Heights in the next 2 weeks, it's probably a symptom of Spermination Complete:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if it is a girl Molly you will have more years of hair brushing guaranteed for you:haha:
> 
> DH just flashed at me :flasher:Click to expand...

Hope you flashed back!! :winkwink::flasher:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> Ooo, exciting, maybe that elusive eggy is just taking it's time....maybe it's a giant one! :shock:
> 
> I just told my boss....he was so lovely about it. He's a very nice, family man himself with 3 young boys, so his repertoire of all things pregnancy and maternity leave was very impressive to say the least. I've asked if he can write it all down for me :haha:
> 
> Aww, thanks for asking about my wee mammy:hugs:...she is not too bad. She needs a lot of physio but will get there.:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're doing better today m'love and really glad you don't have AIDS :shock: :hugs: :winkwink:
> 
> :hi: Kit :flower:, glad you told your work and boss is so lovely about it all :thumbup:. And mummy recovering as well - all great. And the best thing ever is that orange of yours :hugs:. Well done mummy (that is you Kit, don't look around like that :shrug:). :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And Jaynie, :yipee::yipee::yipee: for the eggie coming :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahhh, thanks lovely emandi :hugs: You're such a sweetie :kiss: How are you m'dear?


----------



## addie25

Im so glad I had a snow day today! I got to catch up with all my turtle friends!!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit you are so lucky that your boss is a family man and is supportive. My boss loves to fire people if they get pregnant and need to go on maternity. I do not care because I am not going back to that school next year anyway :happydance:

Oh no addie....yes, I am lucky in this case! I can't believe anyone would take this attitude or worse, actually get away with it! :growlmad: I'm glad you're not going back too! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So sorry *Trin*:hugs:
> 
> Good luck telling work that you have a navel orange *Kit*:flower: EDIT: Glad the boss was cool about your navel orange:thumbup:
> 
> The bag charm *Sarachka*-_Want!_ :brat::hissy::brat: I made one this morning too, out of that Esty fabric. And I like the eggs:haha:
> 
> I've made fairy cakes for Holly and her li'l friend:munch:
> 
> Sir Willy Swinger the Tax Inspector has granted me the month of May too, in exchange for February when he's away skiing- made him shake hands on the deal last night after empty sex:haha:
> 
> Result HollyMonkeypants!! :thumbup: I think the tax form attire may work if there's deals to be struck! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Result indeed:thumbup: And there's a hard nosed business woman behind these yummy mummy airs, since DH returns *on* my O day, if my cycle stays regular, so if I jump on him quick I may add a mini chance to February too:happydance:


----------



## addie25

Yes June will be the best month of my life (well not as good as August) but it will be a greattttt month when I walk out those doors and never look back on that job. Everyone makes mistakes in their lives and this was my biggest yet but I learned. I will work hard while I am there and try my best to make a difference in my students lives but never work in that kind of environment again.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turtles...all this spermination has tired me out


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if it is a girl Molly you will have more years of hair brushing guaranteed for you:haha:
> 
> DH just flashed at me :flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you flashed back!! :winkwink::flasher:Click to expand...

Well I couldn't since my DSS's were in the room! DH has no qualms about flashing in front of his boys, but I daren't do so myself! To be honest the boys would find it funny, it's what their mum might say about it if they tell her that I flash my tits at DH in front of them:shock:

Actually I was thinking, whilst not on a train, of phoning my stepsons mum and asking if she might take her boys off somewhere nice next weekend, since I will be ovulating and would like to have sex with DH when and where I want:wacko: Now that is an evil thought. Is there a BnB Confessions Thread where I can go purge myself of my sinful thoughts?[-o&lt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin:kiss: So sorry again for your bosscat:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back
> It was dh's youngest brother (well, half brother)'s birthday so we had to go there and try and avoid eating the food as mucha s possible - that MIL has an awfully dirty kitchen and I will NEVER use their toilet so I try not to drink too much too!
> Anyway, spent the whole time playing with my KINDLE (!!!) which arrived today (was my birthday present from DH). I am LOVING it. FIL has wifi so I was taking advantage of his network and dowloading books. Got teh complete works of Jane Austen (my best), Wuthering Heights, Jane Eyre and a couple of other cheap ones and Ina May's Guide to childbirth. I LOVE her books - she wrote Spiritual Midwifery, which is my favourite birth book
> 
> Jaynie, sounds like you have and egg! I had a smiley face yesterday and then not today. Had a temp dip yesterday and it went back up today so think O was last night. Spermination tonight, this morning, last night and MOnday night so I think I am well and truely sperminated :thumbup:

Trinity...I know how you feel about other people's homes that aren't quite up to your standards. We have friends..real salt of the earth lovely people, but oh my, their house leaves a little to be desired. I hate that I sound snobbish but it's just plain dirty and things like having to jamb the bathroom door shut with a dirty old towel left on the floor when you're in there because there's no lock is just gruesome :nope:

Glad you're enjoying your kindle...my OH thinks I should get one too....maybe.

You have definitely achieved supremely sperminated status now! Good job! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit you are so lucky that your boss is a family man and is supportive. My boss loves to fire people if they get pregnant and need to go on maternity. I do not care because I am not going back to that school next year anyway :happydance:
> 
> I've just been chatting to a good friend of mine who is 7 months preggo and has just stopped work today- signed off early because things are looking a little pre-eclampsic for her, and her (male) boss has been a real arse to her all her pregnancy :grr: Who was it sent that post saying how different things would be if it were the blokes who carried the babies in their tums for 9 months, and got spots and sickness and stretch marks and diabetes and eclampsia?!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Yeah, absolutely! That is pretty bad....he'll get his...I'm big on karma :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin :sleep: well... I definitely have an egg I think... I took a photo but didn't get to the laptop to post it... Will do it tomorrow! Both the lines were light, but they were the same which is the essence, I think of the ic opk :thumbup:

Holly... You are having a good couple of days, expended maternity leave and maybe another baby you've technically gained a couple of months... We can hope you o day late and then get a proper chance :flowers:

kit :hi: glad your mummy is on the mend i'm sure your little baby (boy) will help her emotionally and mentally recover ya know babie have a great effect on all those around them.

Trin forgot to say congrats on complete spermination... 

I'm gonna be risqué and try for the morning after our session last night I don't think we've got it in us... Sarachka - my oh like to 'play' such a tease... :blush: :blush: it's a tiring affair... I am currently experiencing mittelschmertsamabobbies for sure... So we'll see as I was dead set on every other day this cycle going for quality and not quantity etc etc...

:hi: newbie


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Yes June will be the best month of my life (well not as good as August) but it will be a greattttt month when I walk out those doors and never look back on that job. Everyone makes mistakes in their lives and this was my biggest yet but I learned. I will work hard while I am there and try my best to make a difference in my students lives but never work in that kind of environment again.

Ah yes, we all live and learn eh..but what made it such a bad move?


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening ladies just on catch up !!

Sorry about your cat Trin xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed turtles...all this spermination has tired me out

Night night m'dear...although I don't know if there'll be so much sleep involved :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back
> It was dh's youngest brother (well, half brother)'s birthday so we had to go there and try and avoid eating the food as mucha s possible - that MIL has an awfully dirty kitchen and I will NEVER use their toilet so I try not to drink too much too!
> Anyway, spent the whole time playing with my KINDLE (!!!) which arrived today (was my birthday present from DH). I am LOVING it. FIL has wifi so I was taking advantage of his network and dowloading books. Got teh complete works of Jane Austen (my best), Wuthering Heights, Jane Eyre and a couple of other cheap ones and Ina May's Guide to childbirth. I LOVE her books - she wrote Spiritual Midwifery, which is my favourite birth book
> 
> Jaynie, sounds like you have and egg! I had a smiley face yesterday and then not today. Had a temp dip yesterday and it went back up today so think O was last night. Spermination tonight, this morning, last night and MOnday night so I think I am well and truely sperminated :thumbup:

good job! fx'ed crossed for u!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if it is a girl Molly you will have more years of hair brushing guaranteed for you:haha:
> 
> DH just flashed at me :flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you flashed back!! :winkwink::flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I couldn't since my DSS's were in the room! DH has no qualms about flashing in front of his boys, but I daren't do so myself! To be honest the boys would find it funny, it's what their mum might say about it if they tell her that I flash my tits at DH in front of them:shock:
> 
> Actually I was thinking, whilst not on a train, of phoning my stepsons mum and asking if she might take her boys off somewhere nice next weekend, since I will be ovulating and would like to have sex with DH when and where I want:wacko: Now that is an evil thought. Is there a BnB Confessions Thread where I can go purge myself of my sinful thoughts?[-o&lt;Click to expand...

:rofl: DO IT..DO IT..DO IT..DO IT... :muaha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So sorry *Trin*:hugs:
> 
> Good luck telling work that you have a navel orange *Kit*:flower: EDIT: Glad the boss was cool about your navel orange:thumbup:
> 
> The bag charm *Sarachka*-_Want!_ :brat::hissy::brat: I made one this morning too, out of that Esty fabric. And I like the eggs:haha:
> 
> I've made fairy cakes for Holly and her li'l friend:munch:
> 
> Sir Willy Swinger the Tax Inspector has granted me the month of May too, in exchange for February when he's away skiing- made him shake hands on the deal last night after empty sex:haha:
> 
> Result HollyMonkeypants!! :thumbup: I think the tax form attire may work if there's deals to be struck! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Result indeed:thumbup: And there's a hard nosed business woman behind these yummy mummy airs, since DH returns *on* my O day, if my cycle stays regular, so if I jump on him quick I may add a mini chance to February too:happydance:Click to expand...

IF u don't get your bfp this month!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So sorry *Trin*:hugs:
> 
> Good luck telling work that you have a navel orange *Kit*:flower: EDIT: Glad the boss was cool about your navel orange:thumbup:
> 
> The bag charm *Sarachka*-_Want!_ :brat::hissy::brat: I made one this morning too, out of that Esty fabric. And I like the eggs:haha:
> 
> I've made fairy cakes for Holly and her li'l friend:munch:
> 
> Sir Willy Swinger the Tax Inspector has granted me the month of May too, in exchange for February when he's away skiing- made him shake hands on the deal last night after empty sex:haha:
> 
> Result HollyMonkeypants!! :thumbup: I think the tax form attire may work if there's deals to be struck! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Result indeed:thumbup: And there's a hard nosed business woman behind these yummy mummy airs, since DH returns *on* my O day, if my cycle stays regular, so if I jump on him quick I may add a mini chance to February too:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> IF u don't get your bfp this month!Click to expand...

A very valid point my dear Newbie!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Night trin :sleep: well... I definitely have an egg I think... I took a photo but didn't get to the laptop to post it... Will do it tomorrow! Both the lines were light, but they were the same which is the essence, I think of the ic opk :thumbup:
> 
> Holly... You are having a good couple of days, expended maternity leave and maybe another baby you've technically gained a couple of months... We can hope you o day late and then get a proper chance :flowers:
> 
> kit :hi: glad your mummy is on the mend i'm sure your little baby (boy) will help her emotionally and mentally recover ya know babie have a great effect on all those around them.
> 
> Trin forgot to say congrats on complete spermination...
> 
> I'm gonna be risqué and try for the morning after our session last night I don't think we've got it in us... Sarachka - my oh like to 'play' such a tease... :blush: :blush: it's a tiring affair... I am currently experiencing mittelschmertsamabobbies for sure... So we'll see as I was dead set on every other day this cycle going for quality and not quantity etc etc...
> 
> :hi: newbie

great news jaynie! i bet u can't wait to temp in the morning to confirm operation egg drop is complete! don't choke yourself with the thermometer :haha: how late is O for u this round? I hate late O b/c that means the old witch will be due later than expected, but there's always a chat happy turtle to keep u occupied... and of course the chance that she won't show up for another 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back
> It was dh's youngest brother (well, half brother)'s birthday so we had to go there and try and avoid eating the food as mucha s possible - that MIL has an awfully dirty kitchen and I will NEVER use their toilet so I try not to drink too much too!
> Anyway, spent the whole time playing with my KINDLE (!!!) which arrived today (was my birthday present from DH). I am LOVING it. FIL has wifi so I was taking advantage of his network and dowloading books. Got teh complete works of Jane Austen (my best), Wuthering Heights, Jane Eyre and a couple of other cheap ones and Ina May's Guide to childbirth. I LOVE her books - she wrote Spiritual Midwifery, which is my favourite birth book
> 
> Jaynie, sounds like you have and egg! I had a smiley face yesterday and then not today. Had a temp dip yesterday and it went back up today so think O was last night. Spermination tonight, this morning, last night and MOnday night so I think I am well and truely sperminated :thumbup:

:thumbup:for spermination sounds like your well and truely nastied out:blush:



HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit you are so lucky that your boss is a family man and is supportive. My boss loves to fire people if they get pregnant and need to go on maternity. I do not care because I am not going back to that school next year anyway :happydance:
> 
> I've just been chatting to a good friend of mine who is 7 months preggo and has just stopped work today- signed off early because things are looking a little pre-eclampsic for her, and her (male) boss has been a real arse to her all her pregnancy :grr: Who was it sent that post saying how different things would be if it were the blokes who carried the babies in their tums for 9 months, and got spots and sickness and stretch marks and diabetes and eclampsia?!!:growlmad:Click to expand...


Addie thats shocking your boss can get away with that:growlmad:, and Bethany your friend is best off out of there:thumbup:, but lady bosses can be just as vile you know:growlmad:. Im so happy you have your extra yr off with LO and that you have been granted spermination for may:happydance::happydance:




kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So sorry *Trin*:hugs:
> 
> Good luck telling work that you have a navel orange *Kit*:flower: EDIT: Glad the boss was cool about your navel orange:thumbup:
> 
> The bag charm *Sarachka*-_Want!_ :brat::hissy::brat: I made one this morning too, out of that Esty fabric. And I like the eggs:haha:
> 
> I've made fairy cakes for Holly and her li'l friend:munch:
> 
> Sir Willy Swinger the Tax Inspector has granted me the month of May too, in exchange for February when he's away skiing- made him shake hands on the deal last night after empty sex:haha:
> 
> Result HollyMonkeypants!! :thumbup: I think the tax form attire may work if there's deals to be struck! :winkwink:Click to expand...

How was Holly's playtime ? Did they enoy their cakes yom, yom:thumbup:

Kit glad it went well telling your boss man:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Morning/Afternoon All!
> 
> What's new ppl?
> 
> All is well on my end, nothing exciting to report so I'll just jump into my comments:
> 
> *jaynie* that elusive eggie is on it's way, especially after that lovely post from *Sarah*.... very sweet of you my dear! :thumbup:
> 
> Dearest*Kit* so happy to hear that the news of the orange went over well, and good to hear mum is well too. Are u going to share the news with anyone else at work or just let them figure it out for themselves? We had a girl pregnant last year that never said a mumbling word about it. We figured it out pretty early, but for me it was awkward b/c since she never bothered to talk about this humongous belly of hers, i didn't either and it was if we were ignoring this elephant in the room :haha: Not saying you have to tho, just wondering... :flower:
> 
> Hi preggy *Crunchie*
> 
> Sorry about the bfn *jeepprincess*, its still early tho if AF is 4 days off. How many DPO are u? I was only temping, which doesn't predict when u O, only confirms it happened, and after several months u get an idea of what cycle day u normally O on. After my break I am thinking about using OPK's.
> 
> *Holly* so sweet of you to befriend a young mom that makes baby making look easy. I hope little Holly enjoys her new friend... I know they will play well together b/c I can't imagine an angelic face like that picking on anyone :haha:
> 
> Big :hug: to the other turtles... can't remember who all is on now :dohh:
> 
> *edit:* Trini!! so sorry about your cat dear! I hope u and the boys are ok :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Newbie my dear :flower:
> 
> Today I told the big managers in work and asked them to be discreet until I hold my own team's meeting on Tuesday next week. Once my team know, then I will freely shout my news from the rooftops!! :happydance: How strange that the girl in your work didn't talk about her large bump...maybe it wasn't a good thing for her :shrug: That's a bit sad actually :nope:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Kit :wave:

I'm ok today! up to my eyeballs in work. Not being very efficient taking BnB breaks but i can't help myself at times. what's for dinner tonight?


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> Ooo, exciting, maybe that elusive eggy is just taking it's time....maybe it's a giant one! :shock:
> 
> I just told my boss....he was so lovely about it. He's a very nice, family man himself with 3 young boys, so his repertoire of all things pregnancy and maternity leave was very impressive to say the least. I've asked if he can write it all down for me :haha:
> 
> Aww, thanks for asking about my wee mammy:hugs:...she is not too bad. She needs a lot of physio but will get there.:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're doing better today m'love and really glad you don't have AIDS :shock: :hugs: :winkwink:
> 
> :hi: Kit :flower:, glad you told your work and boss is so lovely about it all :thumbup:. And mummy recovering as well - all great. And the best thing ever is that orange of yours :hugs:. Well done mummy (that is you Kit, don't look around like that :shrug:). :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And Jaynie, :yipee::yipee::yipee: for the eggie coming :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, thanks lovely emandi :hugs: You're such a sweetie :kiss: How are you m'dear?Click to expand...

Helloo my lovely :flower:, I'm ok, thanks. Mission spermination accomplished. Now in dreaded 2ww :wacko:. To be completely honest I had had some predictions done :blush:. One Jenny Renny said - pregnancy from this cycle and other one Gail - pregnancy in March. Still waiting for 3rd one from Cheri. Needed some hope .... :shrug:
We shall see ... :cloud9:
And Emily had a settling session in nursery, next one on Friday. All looks fine.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if it is a girl Molly you will have more years of hair brushing guaranteed for you:haha:
> 
> DH just flashed at me :flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you flashed back!! :winkwink::flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I couldn't since my DSS's were in the room! DH has no qualms about flashing in front of his boys, but I daren't do so myself! To be honest the boys would find it funny, it's what their mum might say about it if they tell her that I flash my tits at DH in front of them:shock:
> 
> Actually I was thinking, whilst not on a train, of phoning my stepsons mum and asking if she might take her boys off somewhere nice next weekend, since I will be ovulating and would like to have sex with DH when and where I want:wacko: Now that is an evil thought. Is there a BnB Confessions Thread where I can go purge myself of my sinful thoughts?[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: DO IT..DO IT..DO IT..DO IT... :muaha:Click to expand...

Shall I?:haha: 

"Hallo? C.....?:telephone: It's Bethany here, I'm not disturbing you am I?...well it was just about next weekend...you see I'll be ovulating, and I'll rather be needing the sofa during Saturday afternoon and possibly the kitchen table on the Sunday morning......that's right, I wouldn't want the boys to feel ill at ease..."


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Told you Jaynie yay for egg drop!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> Ooo, exciting, maybe that elusive eggy is just taking it's time....maybe it's a giant one! :shock:
> 
> I just told my boss....he was so lovely about it. He's a very nice, family man himself with 3 young boys, so his repertoire of all things pregnancy and maternity leave was very impressive to say the least. I've asked if he can write it all down for me :haha:
> 
> Aww, thanks for asking about my wee mammy:hugs:...she is not too bad. She needs a lot of physio but will get there.:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're doing better today m'love and really glad you don't have AIDS :shock: :hugs: :winkwink:
> 
> :hi: Kit :flower:, glad you told your work and boss is so lovely about it all :thumbup:. And mummy recovering as well - all great. And the best thing ever is that orange of yours :hugs:. Well done mummy (that is you Kit, don't look around like that :shrug:). :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And Jaynie, :yipee::yipee::yipee: for the eggie coming :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, thanks lovely emandi :hugs: You're such a sweetie :kiss: How are you m'dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Helloo my lovely :flower:, I'm ok, thanks. Mission spermination accomplished. Now in dreaded 2ww :wacko:. To be completely honest I had had some predictions done :blush:. One Jenny Renny said - pregnancy from this cycle and other one Gail - pregnancy in March. Still waiting for 3rd one from Cheri. Needed some hope .... :shrug:
> We shall see ... :cloud9:
> And Emily had a settling session in nursery, next one on Friday. All looks fine.Click to expand...

Helloooo Emandi:flower:
Ooo 2ww already!! I hope Jenny Renny is right:happydance: Where do you get those predictions? :shrug:
Emily is such a good big girl:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi mummyapril how are you tonight?

all good i hope?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helllllooooo New Mummy:flower:

You've arrived just when I'm off to bed. I'm such a lightweight:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

:argh:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Morning/Afternoon All!
> 
> What's new ppl?
> 
> All is well on my end, nothing exciting to report so I'll just jump into my comments:
> 
> *jaynie* that elusive eggie is on it's way, especially after that lovely post from *Sarah*.... very sweet of you my dear! :thumbup:
> 
> Dearest*Kit* so happy to hear that the news of the orange went over well, and good to hear mum is well too. Are u going to share the news with anyone else at work or just let them figure it out for themselves? We had a girl pregnant last year that never said a mumbling word about it. We figured it out pretty early, but for me it was awkward b/c since she never bothered to talk about this humongous belly of hers, i didn't either and it was if we were ignoring this elephant in the room :haha: Not saying you have to tho, just wondering... :flower:
> 
> Hi preggy *Crunchie*
> 
> Sorry about the bfn *jeepprincess*, its still early tho if AF is 4 days off. How many DPO are u? I was only temping, which doesn't predict when u O, only confirms it happened, and after several months u get an idea of what cycle day u normally O on. After my break I am thinking about using OPK's.
> 
> *Holly* so sweet of you to befriend a young mom that makes baby making look easy. I hope little Holly enjoys her new friend... I know they will play well together b/c I can't imagine an angelic face like that picking on anyone :haha:
> 
> Big :hug: to the other turtles... can't remember who all is on now :dohh:
> 
> *edit:* Trini!! so sorry about your cat dear! I hope u and the boys are ok :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Newbie my dear :flower:
> 
> Today I told the big managers in work and asked them to be discreet until I hold my own team's meeting on Tuesday next week. Once my team know, then I will freely shout my news from the rooftops!! :happydance: How strange that the girl in your work didn't talk about her large bump...maybe it wasn't a good thing for her :shrug: That's a bit sad actually :nope:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kit :wave:
> 
> I'm ok today! up to my eyeballs in work. Not being very efficient taking BnB breaks but i can't help myself at times. what's for dinner tonight?Click to expand...

Well, scientific studies have proven that people are more productive when frequent breaks away from work are taken....so you're doing the workplace a favour by coming on B&B..they should be thanking you :angelnot:

Dinner tonight for me was veggie spaghetti bolognese cooked by OH's own fair hand :munch: What's it to be at chez Newbie this evening?


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> Ooo, exciting, maybe that elusive eggy is just taking it's time....maybe it's a giant one! :shock:
> 
> I just told my boss....he was so lovely about it. He's a very nice, family man himself with 3 young boys, so his repertoire of all things pregnancy and maternity leave was very impressive to say the least. I've asked if he can write it all down for me :haha:
> 
> Aww, thanks for asking about my wee mammy:hugs:...she is not too bad. She needs a lot of physio but will get there.:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're doing better today m'love and really glad you don't have AIDS :shock: :hugs: :winkwink:
> 
> :hi: Kit :flower:, glad you told your work and boss is so lovely about it all :thumbup:. And mummy recovering as well - all great. And the best thing ever is that orange of yours :hugs:. Well done mummy (that is you Kit, don't look around like that :shrug:). :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And Jaynie, :yipee::yipee::yipee: for the eggie coming :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, thanks lovely emandi :hugs: You're such a sweetie :kiss: How are you m'dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Helloo my lovely :flower:, I'm ok, thanks. Mission spermination accomplished. Now in dreaded 2ww :wacko:. To be completely honest I had had some predictions done :blush:. One Jenny Renny said - pregnancy from this cycle and other one Gail - pregnancy in March. Still waiting for 3rd one from Cheri. Needed some hope .... :shrug:
> We shall see ... :cloud9:
> And Emily had a settling session in nursery, next one on Friday. All looks fine.Click to expand...

Good luck in the 2WW...I so hope this is it :flower: We just need one of the prediction ladies to be right....FX'd :hugs:

Glad little Emily is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Holly... my youngest LO is brushing my hair. :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so jealous!!! Tomorrow I'm going to start training LO to brush mine:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Last night I was on the best :cloud9: ... both girls were fighting over who was going to brush my hair. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if it is a girl Molly you will have more years of hair brushing guaranteed for you:haha:
> 
> DH just flashed at me :flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you flashed back!! :winkwink::flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I couldn't since my DSS's were in the room! DH has no qualms about flashing in front of his boys, but I daren't do so myself! To be honest the boys would find it funny, it's what their mum might say about it if they tell her that I flash my tits at DH in front of them:shock:
> 
> Actually I was thinking, whilst not on a train, of phoning my stepsons mum and asking if she might take her boys off somewhere nice next weekend, since I will be ovulating and would like to have sex with DH when and where I want:wacko: Now that is an evil thought. Is there a BnB Confessions Thread where I can go purge myself of my sinful thoughts?[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: DO IT..DO IT..DO IT..DO IT... :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Shall I?:haha:
> 
> "Hallo? C.....?:telephone: It's Bethany here, I'm not disturbing you am I?...well it was just about next weekend...you see I'll be ovulating, and I'll rather be needing the sofa during Saturday afternoon and possibly the kitchen table on the Sunday morning......that's right, I wouldn't want the boys to feel ill at ease..."Click to expand...

Now I would pay good money to hear a conversation like that!!! :rofl:


----------



## emandi

I see you, Molly :haha:

Holly :flower:, first of all, congatulations to your extra month of ttc - hope you will not need it :winkwink:.
So you have a new friend? That's great, swapping experience :thumbup:
About those predictions, you can google 'Gail conception prediction' etc. I've read about them on other threads, not that I'm cheating (much) on you turtles :^o and couldn't resist. They all charge for it, but it's not much, some £6-£9.


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: new mummy and mummy April :flower:

How are you two this evening??


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH made us all quiche and green beans- he saw I was in for a long chat about babies with my friend on the phone so set to in the kitchen:happydance:

I'd not noticed before this ttc m'larky that I'm more of a Progesterone woman than an Estrogen one, this side of O I always want to go to bed early but in my LP phase I'm full of beans.:yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :argh:

Come on in Molly...the water's lovely :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

... and Holly, you tell her! :winkwink:
:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> hi mummyapril how are you tonight?
> 
> all good i hope?

hello hun, im not bad feel normal so not sure what to make of that lol how are you? x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH made us all quiche and green beans- he saw I was in for a long chat about babies with my friend on the phone so set to in the kitchen:happydance:
> 
> I'd not noticed before this ttc m'larky that I'm more of a Progesterone woman than an Estrogen one, this side of O I always want to go to bed early but in my LP phase I'm full of beans.:yipee:

Interesting...but would it not be more likely to be a frame of mind thing than a chemical thing? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril...I love your new avatar pic...I'm going to guess that you are the lovely lady on the right??


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :hi: new mummy and mummy April :flower:
> 
> How are you two this evening??

hello Kit 
im not too bad thankyou hun how are you? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> I see you, Molly :haha:
> 
> Holly :flower:, first of all, congatulations to your extra month of ttc - hope you will not need it :winkwink:.
> So you have a new friend? That's great, swapping experience :thumbup:
> About those predictions, you can google 'Gail conception prediction' etc. I've read about them on other threads, not that I'm cheating (much) on you turtles :^o and couldn't resist. They all charge for it, but it's not much, some £6-£9.

Thanks, I'm beginning to feel the swell of hope that comes as O day approaches, so am hoping I won't need it either!
I'd better not get into predictions, I spend enough on bloomin' wee sticks already,:blush: but thanks for the info:hugs: I'll see who gets yours right too before visiting any...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril...I love your new avatar pic...I'm going to guess that you are the lovely lady on the right??

ah thankyou lol nope thats my sister we were at my sisters vampire party and she was the only one that decided to have a tan done the morning before hehe x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH made us all quiche and green beans- he saw I was in for a long chat about babies with my friend on the phone so set to in the kitchen:happydance:
> 
> I'd not noticed before this ttc m'larky that I'm more of a Progesterone woman than an Estrogen one, this side of O I always want to go to bed early but in my LP phase I'm full of beans.:yipee:
> 
> Interesting...but would it not be more likely to be a frame of mind thing than a chemical thing? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sure you're right Kit. Waiting to O saps the life blood out of me, it's so boooooring:sleep: And then in the 2ww wait I'm all full of nervous anticipatory energy:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: new mummy and mummy April :flower:
> 
> How are you two this evening??
> 
> hello Kit
> im not too bad thankyou hun how are you? xClick to expand...

I'm very well thanks :flower:

Don't worry too much about the symptoms coming and going...I'm having the same thing and as long as there's no cramping or bleeding...it's all good :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Addie :flower:, hope you feel better soon (I know you will, second trimester is the most enjoyable, not long now :happydance:)

Hellooooo :hi: mummyApril, are you feeling better? Lovely avatar :thumbup:

Hellooooo :hi: newmummy :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly's waiting until I've gone to bed to come in:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> mummyApril...I love your new avatar pic...I'm going to guess that you are the lovely lady on the right??
> 
> ah thankyou lol nope thats my sister we were at my sisters vampire party and she was the only one that decided to have a tan done the morning before hehe xClick to expand...

Sheesh!! I had a 50/50 chance and I go the wrong way! :dohh: 

You're both very beautiful :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH made us all quiche and green beans- he saw I was in for a long chat about babies with my friend on the phone so set to in the kitchen:happydance:
> 
> I'd not noticed before this ttc m'larky that I'm more of a Progesterone woman than an Estrogen one, this side of O I always want to go to bed early but in my LP phase I'm full of beans.:yipee:
> 
> Interesting...but would it not be more likely to be a frame of mind thing than a chemical thing? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right Kit. Waiting to O saps the life blood out of me, it's so boooooring:sleep: And then in the 2ww wait I'm all full of nervous anticipatory energy:wohoo:Click to expand...

Well, soon it's going to be a little poppy seed sapping the life from you....I just know it's going to happen soon:thumbup: I can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MUMMYAPRIL, like the avatar:thumbup: Is it you and your sis?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: new mummy and mummy April :flower:
> 
> How are you two this evening??
> 
> hello Kit
> im not too bad thankyou hun how are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm very well thanks :flower:
> 
> Don't worry too much about the symptoms coming and going...I'm having the same thing and as long as there's no cramping or bleeding...it's all good :hugs:Click to expand...

my OH keeps saying the same thing i do get nausea at night but today i felt just normal not feeling tired im sure its a boy and its messing around with my head as a missed miscarriage happens only 1% of pregnancies i just got to stay positive and remember all pregnancies are different :/ no cramping or bleeding although i had an awful dream that i was last night! :( im terrible lol 
Glad you are all good though :) :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HOI ......MOLLY

Where are you hiding?? I know my not having my makeup on may make you rather nauseous....but you don't normally mind?? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Aw holly that's sad you think that I'm sure our dear molly wouldn't do that! 

I always get tired after o so that is something to think about... I'm very tired today! I hope that :sex: in the morning catches my egg! 

Loving avatar mummy April! Very pretty indeed...


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Addie :flower:, hope you feel better soon (I know you will, second trimester is the most enjoyable, not long now :happydance:)
> 
> Hellooooo :hi: mummyApril, are you feeling better? Lovely avatar :thumbup:
> 
> Hellooooo :hi: newmummy :flower:

hello emandi im not too bad, thankyou sweet how are you? xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany im a lightweight at the mo too sleepy now zzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!

Hello Molls how are you this evening??

Mummyapril + Kit im fine in same boat as you symptoms coming and going but certain i can feel flutters !! and like kits said its the norm i hope 

Hi Sara i see you nice jewellary by the way 

Im good Emandi hope Emily enjoys nursery when she starts im sure she will love it all my children at work do !!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> mummyApril...I love your new avatar pic...I'm going to guess that you are the lovely lady on the right??
> 
> ah thankyou lol nope thats my sister we were at my sisters vampire party and she was the only one that decided to have a tan done the morning before hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> Sheesh!! I had a 50/50 chance and I go the wrong way! :dohh:
> 
> You're both very beautiful :flower:Click to expand...

ah thankyou so much hun, my girls do look more like her than i though lol x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> MUMMYAPRIL, like the avatar:thumbup: Is it you and your sis?

It is i am on the left she is my younger sister :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: new mummy and mummy April :flower:
> 
> How are you two this evening??
> 
> hello Kit
> im not too bad thankyou hun how are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm very well thanks :flower:
> 
> Don't worry too much about the symptoms coming and going...I'm having the same thing and as long as there's no cramping or bleeding...it's all good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my OH keeps saying the same thing i do get nausea at night but today i felt just normal not feeling tired im sure its a boy and its messing around with my head as a missed miscarriage happens only 1% of pregnancies i just got to stay positive and remember all pregnancies are different :/ no cramping or bleeding although i had an awful dream that i was last night! :( im terrible lol
> Glad you are all good though :) :hugs:Click to expand...

It's hard not to make everything into the worst case scenario isn't it? I know exactly how you feel! Everything will be fine I'm sure :hugs:

Oddly enough, I never remember my dreams and I had one last night which I do remember...it was about really bad stretch marks :shock: and trying to run down a street when I'm late but feeling like I've got wellies full of sand on :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Aw holly that's sad you think that I'm sure our dear molly wouldn't do that!
> 
> I always get tired after o so that is something to think about... I'm very tired today! I hope that :sex: in the morning catches my egg!
> 
> Loving avatar mummy April! Very pretty indeed...

thankyou so much hun oh i do feel pretty today now :D youre all so kind :blush:


----------



## poas

Well....good job I didnt tell other half-did a further two tests,both showed bfn.
Rang my gp as this happened a few months ago (chemical preg/early mc) and she oh so kindly told me that 'you'll just have to get on with it,it'll just be like a period,no use moping around' ...I know what it will be like-that doesnt make it ANY easier.
I don't mean to be melodramatic-maybe I am,but this is second time in 3 cycles :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH made us all quiche and green beans- he saw I was in for a long chat about babies with my friend on the phone so set to in the kitchen:happydance:
> 
> I'd not noticed before this ttc m'larky that I'm more of a Progesterone woman than an Estrogen one, this side of O I always want to go to bed early but in my LP phase I'm full of beans.:yipee:
> 
> Interesting...but would it not be more likely to be a frame of mind thing than a chemical thing? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right Kit. Waiting to O saps the life blood out of me, it's so boooooring:sleep: And then in the 2ww wait I'm all full of nervous anticipatory energy:wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, soon it's going to be a little poppy seed sapping the life from you....I just know it's going to happen soon:thumbup: I can't wait!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Funnily enough for the first time since TTC#2 I actually _feel_ ready to get pregnant again. I've _wanted_ to be all along but under the pressure of DH's deadline have felt I've had to hurry my body to full recovery. I now feel that my pelvic floor is stronger, my cervix less Franken, my cycles back to being regular, and my courage for a second round of pregnancy and all its stresses is more fortified generally. So bring it on Sir Willy Swinger!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: new mummy and mummy April :flower:
> 
> How are you two this evening??
> 
> hello Kit
> im not too bad thankyou hun how are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm very well thanks :flower:
> 
> Don't worry too much about the symptoms coming and going...I'm having the same thing and as long as there's no cramping or bleeding...it's all good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my OH keeps saying the same thing i do get nausea at night but today i felt just normal not feeling tired im sure its a boy and its messing around with my head as a missed miscarriage happens only 1% of pregnancies i just got to stay positive and remember all pregnancies are different :/ no cramping or bleeding although i had an awful dream that i was last night! :( im terrible lol
> Glad you are all good though :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard not to make everything into the worst case scenario isn't it? I know exactly how you feel! Everything will be fine I'm sure :hugs:
> 
> Oddly enough, I never remember my dreams and I had one last night which I do remember...it was about really bad stretch marks :shock: and trying to run down a street when I'm late but feeling like I've got wellies full of sand on :shrug:Click to expand...

pregnancy dreams can be very mean sometimes lol but i hate those dreams where you cant run :/


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Well....good job I didnt tell other half-did a further two tests,both showed bfn.
> Rang my gp as this happened a few months ago (chemical preg/early mc) and she oh so kindly told me that 'you'll just have to get on with it,it'll just be like a period,no use moping around' ...I know what it will be like-that doesnt make it ANY easier.
> I don't mean to be melodramatic-maybe I am,but this is second time in 3 cycles :(

oh hun thats so harsh im really sorry :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Well....good job I didnt tell other half-did a further two tests,both showed bfn.
> Rang my gp as this happened a few months ago (chemical preg/early mc) and she oh so kindly told me that 'you'll just have to get on with it,it'll just be like a period,no use moping around' ...I know what it will be like-that doesnt make it ANY easier.
> I don't mean to be melodramatic-maybe I am,but this is second time in 3 cycles :(

Oh no :nope: You're not being melodramatic....that's so awfully disappointing and must feel like a proper kick in the guts.

So sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> MUMMYAPRIL, like the avatar:thumbup: Is it you and your sis?
> 
> It is i am on the left she is my younger sister :)Click to expand...

BOOTIFUL:thumbup: It's lovely putting a face to the name


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH made us all quiche and green beans- he saw I was in for a long chat about babies with my friend on the phone so set to in the kitchen:happydance:
> 
> I'd not noticed before this ttc m'larky that I'm more of a Progesterone woman than an Estrogen one, this side of O I always want to go to bed early but in my LP phase I'm full of beans.:yipee:
> 
> Interesting...but would it not be more likely to be a frame of mind thing than a chemical thing? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right Kit. Waiting to O saps the life blood out of me, it's so boooooring:sleep: And then in the 2ww wait I'm all full of nervous anticipatory energy:wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, soon it's going to be a little poppy seed sapping the life from you....I just know it's going to happen soon:thumbup: I can't wait!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Funnily enough for the first time since TTC#2 I actually _feel_ ready to get pregnant again. I've _wanted_ to be all along but under the pressure of DH's deadline have felt I've had to hurry my body to full recovery. I now feel that my pelvic floor is stronger, my cervix less Franken, my cycles back to being regular, and my courage for a second round of pregnancy and all its stresses is more fortified generally. So bring it on Sir Willy Swinger!!:happydance:Click to expand...

If you subscibe to the idea that everything happens exactly when it's supposed to, then maybe your body just needed a little time as it wasn't long after little cutie arrived that you were trying again? It's going to happen :thumbup:...and with Sir Taxable Whapalot how can it fail??


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> MUMMYAPRIL, like the avatar:thumbup: Is it you and your sis?
> 
> It is i am on the left she is my younger sister :)Click to expand...
> 
> BOOTIFUL:thumbup: It's lovely putting a face to the nameClick to expand...

i thought it would be nice for a change lol and thankyou again :D x


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Well....good job I didnt tell other half-did a further two tests,both showed bfn.
> Rang my gp as this happened a few months ago (chemical preg/early mc) and she oh so kindly told me that 'you'll just have to get on with it,it'll just be like a period,no use moping around' ...I know what it will be like-that doesnt make it ANY easier.
> I don't mean to be melodramatic-maybe I am,but this is second time in 3 cycles :(

Aw that's no fun:hug: I'm about to preach what I really don't practise, but maybe you should test later next month, just to avoid the upset?:hugs:

And nothing's too melodramatic on this thread, we'd rather you aired it and we can put our heads together to help you with the best plan of action :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: new mummy and mummy April :flower:
> 
> How are you two this evening??
> 
> hello Kit
> im not too bad thankyou hun how are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm very well thanks :flower:
> 
> Don't worry too much about the symptoms coming and going...I'm having the same thing and as long as there's no cramping or bleeding...it's all good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my OH keeps saying the same thing i do get nausea at night but today i felt just normal not feeling tired im sure its a boy and its messing around with my head as a missed miscarriage happens only 1% of pregnancies i just got to stay positive and remember all pregnancies are different :/ no cramping or bleeding although i had an awful dream that i was last night! :( im terrible lol
> Glad you are all good though :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard not to make everything into the worst case scenario isn't it? I know exactly how you feel! Everything will be fine I'm sure :hugs:
> 
> Oddly enough, I never remember my dreams and I had one last night which I do remember...it was about really bad stretch marks :shock: and trying to run down a street when I'm late but feeling like I've got wellies full of sand on :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> pregnancy dreams can be very mean sometimes lol but i hate those dreams where you cant run :/Click to expand...

DON'T! I have those all the time, and I'm usually trying to get to an A level exam that I'm late for:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newbie! That last message wasn't quite finished can't really see what I'm doing on my phone! Obviously you asked me questions... If I o today I will be 4 days late... If it's tomorrow it will be 5 days late and I am looking at a 33 day cycle :cry: what a waste of ttc days (and my new cbfm toy that I will have to wait longer to use)...

I'm trying not to think to much about my temp because I'm new and don't know my patterns etc... I have a pretty low temp overall and I'm already worried about progesterone!! So I try not to in case I delay my ovulation further!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :argh:
> 
> Come on in Molly...the water's lovely :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm trying not to panic.... so I'd rather stay out of the water. :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have dreams where I can't run and/or scream and/or punch someone when I have to to save my life :argh: :arghh:


----------



## emandi

Poas :awww:, that is soooo cruel. I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

mummyApril :flower:, I'm fine, thanks, counting days in 2ww. It's quite a struggle for me as I am NOT very patient person :nope:.

newmummy :flower:, thanks, I'm sure Emily will love her nursery :ball:.

Newbie :flower:, sorry my lovely, haven't had any conversation with you for aaaages :blush:. But I haven't forgot you dear friend :friends:.

:hugs: for everyone, have to go, kitchen is still messy after cooking dinner :blush:.

Have a lovely day/night/spermination all :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: newbie! That last message wasn't quite finished can't really see what I'm doing on my phone! Obviously you asked me questions... If I o today I will be 4 days late... If it's tomorrow it will be 5 days late and I am looking at a 33 day cycle :cry: what a waste of ttc days (and my new cbfm toy that I will have to wait longer to use)...
> 
> I'm trying not to think to much about my temp because I'm new and don't know my patterns etc... I have a pretty low temp overall and I'm already worried about progesterone!! So I try not to in case I delay my ovulation further!

What are you trying not to panic about? :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty Night girls, Sack Hit time for me:sleep:

Molly I forgive you for your reaction to my hair tonight- it's been a humid drizzly day and I don't have a Trinity Brazilian:haha:

:hugs:ALL:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Nighty Night girls, Sack Hit time for me:sleep:
> 
> Molly I forgive you for your reaction to my hair tonight- it's been a humid drizzly day and I don't have a Trinity Brazilian:haha:
> 
> :hugs:ALL:kiss:

Night night my dear :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :argh:
> 
> Come on in Molly...the water's lovely :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying not to panic.... so I'd rather stay out of the water. :nope:Click to expand...

I meant to quote this post! Stupid phone!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You allright Mollz?


----------



## kit_cat

Night emandi :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night holly :sleep: well dear!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Nighty Night girls, Sack Hit time for me:sleep:
> 
> Molly I forgive you for your reaction to my hair tonight- it's been a humid drizzly day and I don't have a Trinity Brazilian:haha:
> 
> :hugs:ALL:kiss:

good night hun x


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Poas :awww:, that is soooo cruel. I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> mummyApril :flower:, I'm fine, thanks, counting days in 2ww. It's quite a struggle for me as I am NOT very patient person :nope:.
> 
> newmummy :flower:, thanks, I'm sure Emily will love her nursery :ball:.
> 
> Newbie :flower:, sorry my lovely, haven't had any conversation with you for aaaages :blush:. But I haven't forgot you dear friend :friends:.
> 
> :hugs: for everyone, have to go, kitchen is still messy after cooking dinner :blush:.
> 
> Have a lovely day/night/spermination all :flower:

night night hun x


----------



## Mollykins

I'm being a ridiculous scaredy turtle... that's all.


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> Well....good job I didnt tell other half-did a further two tests,both showed bfn.
> Rang my gp as this happened a few months ago (chemical preg/early mc) and she oh so kindly told me that 'you'll just have to get on with it,it'll just be like a period,no use moping around' ...I know what it will be like-that doesnt make it ANY easier.
> I don't mean to be melodramatic-maybe I am,but this is second time in 3 cycles :(

:hugs:so sorry poas and i 2nd what Holly said maybe revert to old styley testong when af is defo gone on her hols then test, im sorry to hear this has happened before to :hugs:



Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :argh:
> 
> Come on in Molly...the water's lovely :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying not to panic.... so I'd rather stay out of the water. :nope:Click to expand...

hey mollymoo whats up with you:wacko::hugs:

Nights zzzzzzzzzzz Bethany:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

You look very young and pretty on your avater Mummyapril, i would like to learn everyones proper names !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Think i will be sleeping very, very soon !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

well nighty all and tumbleweed


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm being a ridiculous scaredy turtle... that's all.

Oi Miss Molly...get your turtle butt on here and chat!! :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> well nighty all and tumbleweed

Night night lovely :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly thankyou for putting my son on the first page he is still my baby bless him big boy he is now !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Night Kit where oh where has everyone gone and whats wrong with miss molly i wonder


----------



## new mummy2010

I want to know that to Bethany what is wrong with our Molly???


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:

I'm just right Hollz :hugs: Just experiencing what some might call the "early pregnancy wobble" as I am such a worrier but there's nothing for it and all is well! :thumbup: 

Sleep well my friend. :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly not viewing this page ?? NO>>


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:
> 
> I'm just right Hollz :hugs: Just experiencing what some might call the "early pregnancy wobble" as I am such a worrier but there's nothing for it and all is well! :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well my friend. :sleep:Click to expand...

Why are you sounding so wobbly and worried our Molly ? We want you to know we are here for you to tell us all:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:
> 
> I'm just right Hollz :hugs: Just experiencing what some might call the "early pregnancy wobble" as I am such a worrier but there's nothing for it and all is well! :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well my friend. :sleep:Click to expand...

Promise? Or I won't sleep easy! I don't know what your panic is about but just to remind you;

-Your levels are fab
-It's in utero
-It's a boy
-Pickles and peanut butter are a perfectly normal combination

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

NewMummy- I'm not to troubling anyone with it as I'm all better now. :thumbup: Thank you for caring. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh well night again girls keep smiling and keep up the pma both preggo & ttc'ers


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:
> 
> I'm just right Hollz :hugs: Just experiencing what some might call the "early pregnancy wobble" as I am such a worrier but there's nothing for it and all is well! :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well my friend. :sleep:Click to expand...

Phew.....had us all going then! Just imagine the business that the "chill pill man" could do on this thread eh? I know I could do with one every other day :haha:

:hugs: All will be well Molly:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:
> 
> I'm just right Hollz :hugs: Just experiencing what some might call the "early pregnancy wobble" as I am such a worrier but there's nothing for it and all is well! :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well my friend. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Promise? Or I won't sleep easy! I don't know what your panic is about but just to remind you;
> 
> -Your levels are fab
> -It's in utero
> -It's a boy
> -Pickles and peanut butter are a perfectly normal combination
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: You are quite right aren't you? About the boy especially I hope! :haha: I'll feel much better when I see/hear the heartbeat next week. :cloud9: As it is, I solemnly promise by the sacred turtle pledge that I am well and you may sleep soundly. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:
> 
> I'm just right Hollz :hugs: Just experiencing what some might call the "early pregnancy wobble" as I am such a worrier but there's nothing for it and all is well! :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well my friend. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Phew.....had us all going then! Just imagine the business that the "chill pill man" could do on this thread eh? I know I could do with one every other day :haha:
> 
> :hugs: All will be well Molly:hugs:Click to expand...

chill pill man... I could definitely use one of them... of course... is it safe to take while TTC or pregnant? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> You look very young and pretty on your avater Mummyapril, i would like to learn everyones proper names !!!!

Thankyou hun my name is actually April :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:
> 
> I'm just right Hollz :hugs: Just experiencing what some might call the "early pregnancy wobble" as I am such a worrier but there's nothing for it and all is well! :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well my friend. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Phew.....had us all going then! Just imagine the business that the "chill pill man" could do on this thread eh? I know I could do with one every other day :haha:
> 
> :hugs: All will be well Molly:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> chill pill man... I could definitely use one of them... of course... is it safe to take while TTC or pregnant? :haha:Click to expand...

Hmm, we'll have to check with Trinity..not sure if chill pills are homeopathic or not?? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly reassure me that you're OK coz I've got to go to bed:flower:
> 
> I'm just right Hollz :hugs: Just experiencing what some might call the "early pregnancy wobble" as I am such a worrier but there's nothing for it and all is well! :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well my friend. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Promise? Or I won't sleep easy! I don't know what your panic is about but just to remind you;
> 
> -Your levels are fab
> -It's in utero
> -It's a boy
> -Pickles and peanut butter are a perfectly normal combination
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You are quite right aren't you? About the boy especially I hope! :haha: I'll feel much better when I see/hear the heartbeat next week. :cloud9: As it is, I solemnly promise by the sacred turtle pledge that I am well and you may sleep soundly. :hugs:Click to expand...

Phew! You were panicking over the prospect of a 3rd girl:haha: 
All will be MonkeyDory Molly my love, and heartbeat very soon:happydance:
:hugs: Night night xx


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Miss Holly. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> You look very young and pretty on your avater Mummyapril, i would like to learn everyones proper names !!!!
> 
> Thankyou hun my name is actually April :)Click to expand...

Now that one even I would have guessed right! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> You look very young and pretty on your avater Mummyapril, i would like to learn everyones proper names !!!!
> 
> Thankyou hun my name is actually April :)Click to expand...
> 
> Now that one even I would have guessed right! :haha:Click to expand...

:D


----------



## poas

Thank you, and I definitely won't be testing pre af again,although she should've come last night really....another wonderful trick.
I think I might not try this month anyhow-give it a rest for one cycle.Meh.


----------



## Mollykins

April- when is your EDD?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry ladies, been AWOL all day sorting cleaning ironing putting away and eating :D


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Thank you, and I definitely won't be testing pre af again,although she should've come last night really....another wonderful trick.
> I think I might not try this month anyhow-give it a rest for one cycle.Meh.

See how you feel love. It's so unfair :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry ladies, been AWOL all day sorting cleaning ironing putting away and eating :D

:wave: Ginge

Sounds like a productive day :thumbup: Did you have all your lovely wedding type chat the other day? Have you made anything else recently....we've not had any pics for ages :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- when is your EDD?

30th August hun :)


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry ladies, been AWOL all day sorting cleaning ironing putting away and eating :D

fancy doing mine? lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- when is your EDD?
> 
> 30th August hun :)Click to expand...

:thumbup: 8 September here. Are you hoping for :pink: or :blue: ? After two girls I am ready for a boy! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- when is your EDD?
> 
> 30th August hun :)Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: 8 September here. Are you hoping for :pink: or :blue: ? After two girls I am ready for a boy! :haha:Click to expand...

oooh were really close :D i really dont mind i wouldnt know where to start with a boy (am scared of being peed in the face lol) but no i genuinely would love either, is this your last one then? i think it may be my last one unless i get a boost in my late 30s like my mum did lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my pretty turtles....time for zzzzzzzzzzz's

Good night to all when it comes :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- when is your EDD?
> 
> 30th August hun :)Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: 8 September here. Are you hoping for :pink: or :blue: ? After two girls I am ready for a boy! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh were really close :D i really dont mind i wouldnt know where to start with a boy (am scared of being peed in the face lol) but no i genuinely would love either, is this your last one then? i think it may be my last one unless i get a boost in my late 30s like my mum did lol xClick to expand...

I think this one may be my last... unless this one is a girl then my OH and I might have to talk... :haha: Really though, my poor OH wants a boy so badly, he feels terribly outnumbered... even our kitten is a girl!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ok my pretty turtles....time for zzzzzzzzzzz's
> 
> Good night to all when it comes :hugs:

good night lovey sleep well and hopefully no more unable to run dreams :)


----------



## Mollykins

Good night Kit! Sleep well! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Off topic but my girls love Kipper. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- when is your EDD?
> 
> 30th August hun :)Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: 8 September here. Are you hoping for :pink: or :blue: ? After two girls I am ready for a boy! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh were really close :D i really dont mind i wouldnt know where to start with a boy (am scared of being peed in the face lol) but no i genuinely would love either, is this your last one then? i think it may be my last one unless i get a boost in my late 30s like my mum did lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I think this one may be my last... unless this one is a girl then my OH and I might have to talk... :haha: Really though, my poor OH wants a boy so badly, he feels terribly outnumbered... even our kitten is a girl![/QUOTE
> 
> aww poor OH theres going to be a lot of hormones haha he will have to give you another one after if its a girl you can use the levelling out of hormones etc as an excuse lol. i believe i am having a boy this time around totally different pregnancy, my mum also thinks its a boy :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Off topic but my girls love Kipper. :haha:

Kipper as in the dog? or as in a fish? lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic but my girls love Kipper. :haha:
> 
> Kipper as in the dog? or as in a fish? lol xClick to expand...

:haha: Kipper the dog.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic but my girls love Kipper. :haha:
> 
> Kipper as in the dog? or as in a fish? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Kipper the dog.Click to expand...

aw bless them :) how old are your girls? x


----------



## mummyApril

right i am off to bed everyone hope you all sleep well/ have a good day :) x


----------



## Mollykins

5 years and 3 years.... though my 3 year old will be 4 come April.


----------



## Mollykins

April- Sorry I became distracted. Sleep well, catch up tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: april if we lived closer id come do it i love cleaning and such, and no kit i havent made anything else recently but will be doing very soon, i have to make the girls posies and my maid of honors bouquet :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> mummyApril...I love your new avatar pic...I'm going to guess that you are the lovely lady on the right??
> 
> ah thankyou lol nope thats my sister we were at my sisters vampire party and she was the only one that decided to have a tan done the morning before hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> Sheesh!! I had a 50/50 chance and I go the wrong way! :dohh:
> 
> You're both very beautiful :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ah thankyou so much hun, my girls do look more like her than i though lol xClick to expand...

I guessed your sister too, b/c her and oldest DD seem to have the same eyes. You're a hot mom mummyApril :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I'm being a ridiculous scaredy turtle... that's all.

:haha: silly mollz


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> Thank you, and I definitely won't be testing pre af again,although she should've come last night really....another wonderful trick.
> I think I might not try this month anyhow-give it a rest for one cycle.Meh.

AF is a day late, no? **rubbing my hands together** keep the faith my dear, this sounds promising... :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Guess it's just me and the tumble weeds tonight :sad1:

I hate that I'm so busy at work as of recent. I can always catch up and post later but I am missing the comradery of the live chat... No worries tho, the work load will let up soon and I will be back in the game! :dance:

:kiss:'s & :hugs:'s to all my turtles!! ttfn


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Guess it's just me and the tumble weeds tonight :sad1:
> 
> I hate that I'm so busy at work as of recent. I can always catch up and post later but I am missing the comradery of the live chat... No worries tho, the work load will let up soon and I will be back in the game! :dance:
> 
> :kiss:'s & :hugs:'s to all my turtles!! ttfn

Sorry to have missed you tonight Newbie. :hugs: I know how lonely it can be whistling the tune to old John Wayne movies while watching the tumbleweeds pass on by... :-= 

Sleep well dear turtle friend. We will catch up tomorrow. :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi turtle friends .... Yay Thursday .... Only 2 days left till the weekend ! Thank goodness ... What a horrible work week ! 

Fancy a right old moan .... My big boss told me that they would Employ a temp in November to assisit me as my workload has doubled .... Do I see anyone ???? Nooooooooo ! I think the longer you stay at a company they treat you terriblly in the uk ! 

Anyhow later turtles !!! 

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Omg .... Had to update u ! My friend went into labour yesterday (on her due date ) but was sent home as she had contractions about 5-6 mins apart and they won't see u until u are 3 minutes apart !!! 

So we had been texting all day and the last few texts last night she wanted to tell me about her show ..... Lol ! Wake up to a text and she is at 6-7 dialeted ! 

So excited .... It's her first an a little baby girl x c


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone

Sorry I fell asleep on you all last night I was sooo tired, still am I subconciously took my temp this morning and did not draw :spermy: from the OH! I will have to try tonight as my temp isn't too spectacular and i'll see what my OPK says! I still have mild/dull cramping from the uterus area :shrug: gonna just keep going! If it's gonna be a long cycle it's not going to be a waste.

Molly I concur with HollyMonkeyBoobs on all counts: levels, boy, scan, upcoming scan, no pain, no blood... You shall be fine, i'll send a bit of :dust: your way just in case you need it!

Ginge such a sweet turtle cleaning for us all :hugs: where do you live? The south? I'm in the north... 

Newbie :flower: :hugs: we will speak again soon my lovely! The work load will let up and we will steal a stolen hour from your employers :ninja: once again my lovely :hug:

Crunchie :growlmad: I hate when work is 'iffy' I always kind of think if it were my business I would want staff happy so no empty promises etc. Want me to kick some ass :gun:?


----------



## firstbaby25

O and Crunch that's lovely about your friend! I loved everything about Erin being born, kids have this way of uplifting everyone involved our midwife even loved it! 

:hi: sarachka I see you lurking, lover. How do you do (this is Erin's latest phrase, VERY CUTE)? Are you at work yet? Or about to leave? I hope you are having better days than last year? You used your preseed yet? Did you get a tub so you can regulate your own amounts? If I do that i'm gonna use it whenever i'm fertile because i', not going to use like loads i'm using it for lack ewcm i can't see you would have 5grams of that? It's a trip, this ttc business!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:
Scenes from breakfast this morning in the monkeyhouse...check out that bed hair!!
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3









014.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

Turtles WTF is going on???!!! I'll take pic of my OPK in a moment (it's hidden in my drawer at work!!) bc it looks POSITIVE!!! It's CD11 for me, I'm not expecting "egg drop" until cd19. I also have errrrmmm 'increased wetness' though without a bit of investigation I don't know if it's eggwhite or left over swimmers from last night



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: sarachka I see you lurking, lover. How do you do (this is Erin's latest phrase, VERY CUTE)? Are you at work yet? Or about to leave? I hope you are having better days than last year? You used your preseed yet? Did you get a tub so you can regulate your own amounts? If I do that i'm gonna use it whenever i'm fertile because i', not going to use like loads i'm using it for lack ewcm i can't see you would have 5grams of that? It's a trip, this ttc business!

OMG A complete trip, an insane trip, nothing makes sense!!!! I've got the tube that comes with 9 disposable syringes, although I think I will sterilise and re-use them. You put the syringe on the tube and squeeze some in, but I haven't tried it yet. The syringes seem a bit odd so I bought a normal one fro Boots last night 'to give my cat her medicine' lolz. I'm also using it for lack of EWCM and I really hope it works its magic and carries them spermies up to humpty dumpty.


----------



## Sarachka

awwww Hollinka Maya GORGEOUS BABA Love her happy breakfast!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic but my girls love Kipper. :haha:
> 
> Kipper as in the dog? or as in a fish? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Kipper the dog.Click to expand...

I thought you meant fish:haha: Holly loves kedgeree:munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sucha beautiful clever babba you have there! I can literally feel my fallopian tubes perk up! :flower::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tomorrow's my big housework day, so if you could get over here for mid morning *Ginge*?:haha:

*Crunchie* that's poo for the workload, especially since in a couple of weeks you might feel a bit tired:winkwink: Let us know for your friend, that's really exciting:happydance: It has just brought scary memories of being on the monitoring table at 6cm, ooo best not think about the labour bit, it might put me off:wacko: 

*Sarachka!* SOS OPK PIC!!! Should I go and wee on one just in case?:fool:

*Jaynie*:hi: you ttc triphead! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sucha beautiful clever babba you have there! I can literally feel my fallopian tubes perk up! :flower::flower:

Thankyou:hugs: She's only "pretending" to eat with the spoon- she taps it in the bowl then shoves a handful of cornflakes in with her hand, then repeats the process. It's very sweet, I think _she_ thinks she's actually eating with the spoon coz she does her "proud with herself" face after each mouthful :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/2fca4800.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

it's faded as it's dried but it was a lot stronger than that after 5 mins. They aren't QUITE the same, but near as damn it. What's going on??!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just did an opk in case early O is virtually contagious:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> it's faded as it's dried but it was a lot stronger than that after 5 mins. They aren't QUITE the same, but near as damn it. What's going on??!!

Oo yes that does look pretty ++++++ to me!
Early O I guess? You lucky thing you if it is!!


----------



## Sarachka

*NO THIS IS BAD!*

I have the colposcopy smear tomorrow, I can't go in there with a Mary full of OH's baby-gravy!

So I need to DTD tonight, and tomorrow ... so hopefully they won't take a biopsy tomorrow as last time I couldn't BD for about 4-5 days. 

omg WHYYYYYYYY???!!!

I did it totally by chance, I sat on the loo and saw my plastic cup and thought "why not" and left the OPK in the bathroom, only running in to grab it on my way out the door so OH didn't see it, I was going to throw it in the drawer in the bathroom but when it was positive I shoved it in my pocket to show yall lol.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> 5 years and 3 years.... though my 3 year old will be 4 come April.

Ah so you will have a nice little age gap :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is where you need a digi Sarachka!!


----------



## Sarachka

Messy drawer

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7637ba93.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Messy drawer

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7637ba93.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> mummyApril...I love your new avatar pic...I'm going to guess that you are the lovely lady on the right??
> 
> ah thankyou lol nope thats my sister we were at my sisters vampire party and she was the only one that decided to have a tan done the morning before hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> Sheesh!! I had a 50/50 chance and I go the wrong way! :dohh:
> 
> You're both very beautiful :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ah thankyou so much hun, my girls do look more like her than i though lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I guessed your sister too, b/c her and oldest DD seem to have the same eyes. You're a hot mom mummyApril :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...

ah thankyou hun lol :D x


----------



## firstbaby25

So Holly is early O contagious? 

Sarachka! We could be testing buddies... You don't NEED to DTD twice before tomorrow... Something about fragmentation! I'm sure one a day is ok... You could go tonight, leave them in the safe for tonight and shower tomorrow hopefully they will have made it to safety by then??

Also was that fmu? Aren't you supposed to use more dilute urine for the OPK's? How comes mine are green if we are both in the uk? 

I have crazy belly ache today VERY sore, might be strong O pains because I'm not taking anything to effect my O further :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

morning April!! How are ya today?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sucha beautiful clever babba you have there! I can literally feel my fallopian tubes perk up! :flower::flower:
> 
> Thankyou:hugs: She's only "pretending" to eat with the spoon- she taps it in the bowl then shoves a handful of cornflakes in with her hand, then repeats the process. It's very sweet, I think _she_ thinks she's actually eating with the spoon coz she does her "proud with herself" face after each mouthful :awww:Click to expand...

oh she is a true darling :) absolutely gorgeous i want her lol x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> morning April!! How are ya today?

hello :) im fine thankyou and yourself? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

First pic, top drawer of my bedside table. 2nd pic, top drawer of DH's bedside table:haha:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









019.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> So Holly is early O contagious?
> 
> Sarachka! We could be testing buddies... You don't NEED to DTD twice before tomorrow... Something about fragmentation! I'm sure one a day is ok... You could go tonight, leave them in the safe for tonight and shower tomorrow hopefully they will have made it to safety by then??
> 
> Also was that fmu? Aren't you supposed to use more dilute urine for the OPK's? How comes mine are green if we are both in the uk?
> 
> I have crazy belly ache today VERY sore, might be strong O pains because I'm not taking anything to effect my O further :nope:

No apparently not, my opk was neggo:nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah it was FMU, first time I've tested with it I normally do it when I'm home from work. God this is so confusing!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes i'm ok thanks April - I have taken to opening to OH's mail. Turns out he's terrible with money :growlmad: I will be having words later... 

No worries Holly, you will probably ovulate before me at least! I think you got my egg sarachka!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Yeah it was FMU, first time I've tested with it I normally do it when I'm home from work. God this is so confusing!!

You got another to hand for later on? I'm just about to upload mine from yesterday!


----------



## firstbaby25

if you had another it might just clarify!


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah it was FMU, first time I've tested with it I normally do it when I'm home from work. God this is so confusing!!


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it was FMU, first time I've tested with it I normally do it when I'm home from work. God this is so confusing!!
> 
> You got another to hand for later on? I'm just about to upload mine from yesterday!Click to expand...

Just re posting this as you posted yours twice... You need another today! Like I said before if it is positive on another you wil be fine dtd tonight and then tomorrow night, surely? That way you can be clean for your ??oscopy...


----------



## firstbaby25

It's possible that I have attached yesterday's OPK to this post what I wanna know is.... Is that my positive? Both lines are light but do you think they are the same?!
 



Attached Files:







Jan CD19 OPK.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sarachka

When mine have looked like yours in the past, Jaynochka, I've considered that positive.

I have a pack of 40 lol! Plenty more. Even if I think it's positive again later on today, I'll keep OPKing until CD21/22ish so as to make sure not to miss another one, or the real one etc.

Perhaps this is why I haven't got knocked up yet, bc I ovulate earlier than I thought?!


----------



## firstbaby25

well sarachka this is what I think! You could have a longer LP when you said the other day that you had shorter cycles or longer ones but had thought you O'd on the same day... maybe this is wrong because apparently your LP is the same cycle to cycle... So if this is your O then you are headed for a shorter cycle according to the laws of TTC...

Thanks i'm gutted that i'm doing every other day (that's why I was pushing for this morning) but I have dtd in my fertile period and can always see what happens today with my OPK etc etc!!


----------



## mummyApril

Well ladies I'm off for a little cheeky nap hehe speak to you all soon x


----------



## firstbaby25

:sleep: well April! Enjoy your catnap... I'm speculating about ovulation with Sarachka!


----------



## Sarachka

god, i really just can't wrap my head around everything.

I might try not giving a sh!t and see what happens.


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie why are you gutted about doing it every other day?


----------



## firstbaby25

Because it worked out wrong for my positive OPK this cycle! I have seen charts though where they are clearly employing an every other day method! And it has worked. I am gutted because I told the OH we were doing that and I don't like deviating with him... He like to know the script. 

Off topic: I am chatting with an ex.... The one that got away, my heart is pounding. I love him, he doesn't know, he doesn't love me though. I love two people.


----------



## Sarachka

Omg jaynie. Tell us the story!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo Jaynie! Spill the beans:flower: Your opk is what I consider a positive on mine like that:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> When mine have looked like yours in the past, Jaynochka, I've considered that positive.
> 
> I have a pack of 40 lol! Plenty more. Even if I think it's positive again later on today, I'll keep OPKing until CD21/22ish so as to make sure not to miss another one, or the real one etc.
> 
> Perhaps this is why I haven't got knocked up yet, bc I ovulate earlier than I thought?!

Yes do another one later on, it could be coz with fmu it's just really concentrated?:shrug: Which reminds me I must put my temps in FF for this month, I found it reassuring when FF and I agreed on my O date

Jaynie I have lunch and days out with my ex alot- we're really good soul mates and he loves Hollinka, odd really, he must make total abstraction of how she was created!! DH doesn't mind, he knows I don't have many English friends here so I have to keep the few I do have! And DH has to see his ex enough but it's always over money and unpleasant things, not for days out and lunch like me:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well.... When I used to be a vixen, once upon a time. I had a boyfriend named Joe, from uni... I used to go home for holidays and so did Joe, I met Adam (at this point i'd love to say 'and the rest is history' but it's clearly NOT if here I am spilling some beans... 

I was seeing them both for 1 year. It was really bad, I loved them both properly - couldn't decide what to do! I decided too late on Joe and we split at this point I knew that I would be with one of them forever and so ended up fessing all to Adam who said he wanted to be with me... This is us the first time round... We then went out exclusively for another year, but Adam obviously didn't trust me and whatnot and had basically turned me into something I wasn't! So we finished... I was still at university as I had a year to go, and at some point in that year something happened with Joe but we decided not to get together as I had really not enjoyed hurting him and was just after Adam so couldn't promise I wouldn't do it again. To this day I have regrets about it but he got with someone and spread rumours about me and so I know he doesn't love me... Fast forward TWO YEARS and who should I bump in to: Adam, we were both at a gig, I had finished uni, he had been single since we split the first time and like i said I knew I was destined for one of them, even if I couldn't make my mind up! We went to his house after the gig :blush: and the rest is history UNTIL I bump in to Joe on Gmail chat... 

I love him.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear Jaynie:wacko: A little can of worms you've got yourself there! It's very hard loving 2 people, I've been there, and it exhausted me psychologically (and physically, but I won't go into that!:blush:) so I really don't envy you:hugs: And oh the bitter sweet joys of modern technology!
Does it make you think about who you want to be ttc-ing with? Don't feel obliged to answer nosey parker here:^o It's just one of the reasons I started a bit late for a :baby:, I didn't dare start ttc with my ex once there was someone else hovering on the scene...


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is also off topic but my mum bought Hollinka the 'Complete Mr.Men Collection' (box set of 50 books) for her birthday, and we're reading one a day. We've just read Mr. Tickle :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh ladies its all very deep in here today ! But I think we have all been there ! When I first went out with dh I was seeing 3 people ! When he wanted to get serious it was so hard ! Even in the first year I wasn't sure if I had made the right choice ' I think it's so natural 

I often think of my first love and what could have been ... That may be becuase we stayed in conact and he has ended up minted ???!! Money is not my dh'a strong point ! But I think all women have these thoughts c


----------



## Crunchie

Btw Sara u laughed at my wee stick in my bag .... Yours is in a work drawer ! Love it


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie - its not!! I've lost it!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Holly & Crunchie I thought you would all brand me :loony: craxy lady Jaynie then... Crunchie!! 3 people, dead O dear how did you keep up? I'm with Holly, when it was all happening I was VERY drained and PHYSICALLY i had TWO new relationships... I was all :sex:ed out!

To answer your question Holly, seeing him on Gchat like that has made me question my TTC decision, but because I only thought of him last night when I asked the OH to tickle my back and he ignored me and Joe adored me and was ever so nice and I had a minute of 'I wonder what TTC with Joe would be like' but alas I have learnt to deal with this! 

I've just managed to tell him that I think he got away. What.am.i.doing?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Oh ladies its all very deep in here today ! But I think we have all been there ! When I first went out with dh I was seeing 3 people ! When he wanted to get serious it was so hard ! Even in the first year I wasn't sure if I had made the right choice ' I think it's so natural
> 
> I often think of my first love and what could have been ... That may be becuase we stayed in conact and he has ended up minted ???!! Money is not my dh'a strong point ! But I think all women have these thoughts c

Bad luck Crunchie££££££££££££££:haha: DH and I were talking about, in an ideal world, what we'd like LO to do when grown up and I said, only half joking, that I'd like her to marry a handsome kind rich man who adores her, so she can do what she likes with her time, and my DH was very cross with me.:growlmad: Since when has my DH been a staunch feminist I ask? He said he'd like her to have a really successful career:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Going back a long way in history I was seeing 2 people (my ex and my ex-ex) _and_ managed to have a big crush on a guy at Uni at the same time:wacko: I think it was light entertainment to take my mind off the serious stuff!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarah - Have you marked it with your name? ha! Someone in work will find it! That's hilarious!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Holly & Crunchie I thought you would all brand me :loony: craxy lady Jaynie then... Crunchie!! 3 people, dead O dear how did you keep up? I'm with Holly, when it was all happening I was VERY drained and PHYSICALLY i had TWO new relationships... I was all :sex:ed out!
> 
> To answer your question Holly, seeing him on Gchat like that has made me question my TTC decision, but because I only thought of him last night when I asked the OH to tickle my back and he ignored me and Joe adored me and was ever so nice and I had a minute of 'I wonder what TTC with Joe would be like' but alas I have learnt to deal with this!
> 
> I've just managed to tell him that I think he got away. What.am.i.doing?

In my experience I find that whatever rational decisions you try to make, or sound advice you follow, these things have a way of taking their own crazy path and really only time will tell you 'what you are doing'- destiny is a curious beast.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Going back a long way in history I was seeing 2 people (my ex and my ex-ex) _and_ managed to have a big crush on a guy at Uni at the same time:wacko: I think it was light entertainment to take my mind off the serious stuff!

Of course of course... I wouldn't do it now... To either of them and seeing as I tend to be with only one of them I can say I am fully monogamous these days :haha: I used to be so sexed up. I don't want to wait longer for a baby at all but I also have learned to deal with the Joe sitch! At least that's what I thought until today...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie - its not!! I've lost it!!

:haha: If someone finds it they're sure to think it's an hpt and the rumours will spread like wildfire!! Your colleagues will start telling you to sit down, or offer to get your drink for you:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Going back a long way in history I was seeing 2 people (my ex and my ex-ex) _and_ managed to have a big crush on a guy at Uni at the same time:wacko: I think it was light entertainment to take my mind off the serious stuff!
> 
> Of course of course... I wouldn't do it now... To either of them and seeing as I tend to be with only one of them I can say I am fully monogamous these days :haha: I used to be so sexed up. I don't want to wait longer for a baby at all but I also have learned to deal with the Joe sitch! At least that's what I thought until today...Click to expand...

It's a bit of a chore, but kind of exciting too, having that love flutter stuff:flower: My DH and I are such love biddies now, I wouldn't change it for the world, but your story has reminded me of where we begun! It'll sort itself out- maybe Joe has delayed your O :hugs:

Catch you later turtles- off to the swings and slides with LO- it's stopped raining...:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's exactly what I had in mind Holly! Colleagues all looking at her funny!

:hugs: thanks for the advice... I'm running in to the 3rd year of not seeing Joe and the 2nd year of being with and committed to Adam. It is a funny old life :shrug: why now? I have to leave life to destiny personally like you have described because if I didn't I wouldn't know why I was here!

Your OH sounds defiantly sweet! I love it, my mum always wanted me to have a career but social trends show things are reverting over here with the crisis and more people want to be SAHM mum's etc etc - money is becomming important.

Crunch if you don't mind me asking what made you chose your OH that you have now? How did you stick it out when you thought/think about it?


----------



## Crunchie

Lost opk ! Holy shit .... 

My friends bubba has arrived 6lbs 7 !!! Can't wait to see here 

Well jaynie ! One of the 3 was seeing someone and it was more a lust type thing ... And we are still good friends. When I meet dh is was so different I kinda took a chance and some days I look at him and I feel like I still
Don't really know him ... And as a Gemini I think that keeps me intrested ! 

How weird am
I


----------



## Sarachka

I have a similar story too - a bit more sordid & complicated. I'm a terrible person.


----------



## firstbaby25

I want to hear it... Sarah - it was pretty sordid I mean I told these boys that I LOVED them whilst :sex:ing them both! 

You are strange Crunch! Defo! I get what ya mean I sometimes wish Adam kept me guessing a bit but he doesn't! What has she named her? Tell me to fark off if you'd rather not say...


----------



## Sarachka

I fou d the wee stick and put it safely in my handbag


----------



## Sarachka

Deleted


----------



## firstbaby25

what's deleted?


----------



## Sarachka

Lol I spilled my secret, thenregretted it. PMed you


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> First pic, top drawer of my bedside table. 2nd pic, top drawer of DH's bedside table:haha:

Holly :flower:, I have Olbas oil in my bedside table too :haha:
(It is Olbas, isn't it? :shrug:)


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- That's so exciting about your friend! :hugs: And as for your boss... :grr: I'm sure we could take 'em if you wanted. :trouble: 

Jaynie- You are such a hero to keep going in this terribly long and confusing cycle you have been having. Big :hugs: sweetling.


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- That third pic of LO made me laugh out loud... I can hear the bebe thought process now, "Come here mummy... I just want to touch you... no never mind that- there is nothing in my hand..." :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 5 years and 3 years.... though my 3 year old will be 4 come April.
> 
> Ah so you will have a nice little age gap :) xClick to expand...

Yep. :flower:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 5 years and 3 years.... though my 3 year old will be 4 come April.
> 
> Ah so you will have a nice little age gap :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep. :flower:Click to expand...


It's a pea, it's a pea :yipee:
(on Molly's ticker)


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- In re to your OH being terrible with money... my OH is similar... he will wait until a company contacts him saying that the bill is overdue and then he will say, "Oh really? I wasn't aware, let's get that taken care of." :wacko: So I long ago took control of the finances.


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly and Pea :wohoo: 

Thanks lady! I will be fine one more :sex: tonight then that's it i'm done. Not holding out much hope of a pregnancy though! But alas I din't know what the gods have in store for me! 

I am still talking with Joe!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Lost opk ! Holy shit ....
> 
> My friends bubba has arrived 6lbs 7 !!! Can't wait to see here
> 
> Well jaynie ! One of the 3 was seeing someone and it was more a lust type thing ... And we are still good friends. When I meet dh is was so different I kinda took a chance and some days I look at him and I feel like I still
> Don't really know him ... And as a Gemini I think that keeps me intrested !
> 
> How weird am
> I

6 lbs 7 oz! I wish! My girls were 7 lbs. and 14oz and 7 lbs. and 13oz. :wacko:
Congratulations to your friend!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly and Pea :wohoo:
> 
> Thanks lady! I will be fine one more :sex: tonight then that's it i'm done. Not holding out much hope of a pregnancy though! But alas I din't know what the gods have in store for me!
> 
> I am still talking with Joe!

Best way to keep your moral compass pointing hard north? Don't type anything you wouldn't if Adam was standing behind you. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning love doves :coffee:


----------



## firstbaby25

love doves! I loves it!! 

It's too late for that Molly! I need to be clear in my head of the omens.


----------



## Sarachka

Love and life are sooooo confusing. I love OH so much but he's so screwed up and a real nightmare sometimes.


----------



## Mollykins

Our best friends are really our soul mates and our OH's are our best friends...


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone 
yay molly for your little sweatpea! :D
i wouldnt know what i would do without my OH even if i have missed my ex from time to time my OH is the one for a reason and thats what will always keep me loving him :) he saved me :D


----------



## Mollykins

April- Have you had your scan yet? If not, when is it? If you have, when is your next one?


----------



## new mummy2010

hello everyone im off to spinning class again later just got ten pgs to read whilst my jambalaya gets a cooking!! Hope everyone is well


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Have you had your scan yet? If not, when is it? If you have, when is your next one?

i had an early one at 6 weeks 2days and we had a little heartbeat, although i dont know as of yet when my next scan is but its normally at 12 weeks :D only 5 weeks to go yay x


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> First pic, top drawer of my bedside table. 2nd pic, top drawer of DH's bedside table:haha:
> 
> Holly :flower:, I have Olbas oil in my bedside table too :haha:
> (It is Olbas, isn't it? :shrug:)Click to expand...

Yes it is! We can be Olbas Oil friends :friends:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm home early, laying in bed with the cat trying to shove her arse in my face. I'm going to try to go sleep until OH gets home


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Have you had your scan yet? If not, when is it? If you have, when is your next one?
> 
> i had an early one at 6 weeks 2days and we had a little heartbeat, although i dont know as of yet when my next scan is but its normally at 12 weeks :D only 5 weeks to go yay xClick to expand...

I have my next one at 7 wks + 1 ... 21 Jan. I'm guessing they are giving me another scan so soon because they didn't detect one during the ultrasound at 5wks + 1. Not that they would tell me... :nope: Doctors can be so secretive.


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Sarachka :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- What did you use to prevent stretch marks with your LO?


----------



## TrinityMom

:hi: Hi ladies

Whew! What a catch up....intrigue...ex's....lost wee sticks :rofl:

I've been away all day. Met with the woman who is planning on doing PR for my seminars so setting dates etc for seminar in 2011. Then fetched my mom and did some shopping and nearly died walking around the shops...what with the excessive spermination and 5km walks every day I am pooped...and My tendons are acting up so quite sore

This is how my dh and I met: My DH's ex asked me to a party at his house for his brother's 20th. We were 17 and she and I were in the same class together at school. DH was drinking with his friends, she got pissed off and left, and he and I flirted quite a bit...didn't do anything tho. Meanwhile his friend who I had known for ages was all over me. DH broke up with his ex the next day and asked her for my number :haha: Then he asked my ex for directions to my house :haha: He's not shy! Anyway, that was 17 years ago (on the 24th Jan...see how old *I* am!). He really is my soulmate and my best friend and all that sappy stuff :cloud9: 
(the friend that was all over me is now a VERY successful advertising guy in New York...and is with a woman who looks almost exactly like me)

*Sarachka*, weren't you taking Agnus Castus? (or was that someone else?) Because that can change when you O


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Hope all is good....had a busy day.....just in...very tired. Have to go and collect a parcel from the sorting office :growlmad: Really can't be bothered :nope:

Later lovelies :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> :hi: Hi ladies
> 
> Whew! What a catch up....intrigue...ex's....lost wee sticks :rofl:
> 
> I've been away all day. Met with the woman who is planning on doing PR for my seminars so setting dates etc for seminar in 2011. Then fetched my mom and did some shopping and nearly died walking around the shops...what with the excessive spermination and 5km walks every day I am pooped...and My tendons are acting up so quite sore
> 
> This is how my dh and I met: My DH's ex asked me to a party at his house for his brother's 20th. We were 17 and she and I were in the same class together at school. DH was drinking with his friends, she got pissed off and left, and he and I flirted quite a bit...didn't do anything tho. Meanwhile his friend who I had known for ages was all over me. DH broke up with his ex the next day and asked her for my number :haha: Then he asked my ex for directions to my house :haha: He's not shy! Anyway, that was 17 years ago (on the 24th Jan...see how old *I* am!). He really is my soulmate and my best friend and all that sappy stuff :cloud9:
> (the friend that was all over me is now a VERY successful advertising guy in New York...and is with a woman who looks almost exactly like me)
> 
> *Sarachka*, weren't you taking Agnus Castus? (or was that someone else?) Because that can change when you O

I'm sorry you are so sore but I am glad that you have a new PR woman and are getting things all set up. :thumbup: 

That is such a sweet story of you and your DH Miss Trin! :hugs: 

My OH and I met when I was 15... we met on the bus. :haha: I was quite taken with him, he was nice, sweet, and of course, good looking (I was 15 and rattled by hormones, of course how he looked mattered a bit! :haha:) After a few days of riding the bus together and chatting... I found out he had a girlfriend. :( We remained friends for quite some time and I didn't want things to be strained or weird between us so I never really told him how I felt. His girlfriend and him were off again on again but I came to believe that he wasn't very interested in me THAT way so I never took advantage of the breaks in their relationship. We ended up losing touch for a couple/few years and then found each other again via internet. We were both single and he called me one night and we were chatting/catching up and he asked me for coffee... we met up at the coffee shop just in time for it to close. So... we went to his house and... :blush: Well, the rest is history. :blush: Though he did tell me a little while after we were... together that when we were younger, he had the biggest crush on me. To the degree that if I had told him how I felt about him, he would have dropped his girlfriend in a heartbeat. Aww, the romance of it all eh? :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/2fca4800.jpg




firstbaby25 said:


> It's possible that I have attached yesterday's OPK to this post what I wanna know is.... Is that my positive? Both lines are light but do you think they are the same?!

:thumbup:Jaynie & Sara they look good to get doing the nastie:blush::thumbup:



emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 5 years and 3 years.... though my 3 year old will be 4 come April.
> 
> Ah so you will have a nice little age gap :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pea, it's a pea :yipee:
> (on Molly's ticker)Click to expand...

:happydance:Yay for your Pea:baby: Molly:thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lost opk ! Holy shit ....
> 
> My friends bubba has arrived 6lbs 7 !!! Can't wait to see here
> 
> Well jaynie ! One of the 3 was seeing someone and it was more a lust type thing ... And we are still good friends. When I meet dh is was so different I kinda took a chance and some days I look at him and I feel like I still
> Don't really know him ... And as a Gemini I think that keeps me intrested !
> 
> How weird am
> I
> 
> 6 lbs 7 oz! I wish! My girls were 7 lbs. and 14oz and 7 lbs. and 13oz. :wacko:
> Congratulations to your friend!! :dance:Click to expand...


My Reece was 7lb 13oz's Molly:thumbup:




kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Hope all is good....had a busy day.....just in...very tired. Have to go and collect a parcel from the sorting office :growlmad: Really can't be bothered :nope:
> 
> Later lovelies :flower:

hi Kit i bet its your sterilizer & bottles etc:thumbup:just to let you know asda are having a 'baby&toddler' event in about 2 wks so will be bargains to be had regarding bottles,wipes,nappies etc keep your eyes peeled, they usually send me a leaflet so will let you uk girls know!!

im cross today my bosses are been totally pathetic at the mo now they are messing me about with my holidays trying to say i cant use them change them etc as will be having ml soon wtf!!!!???? more like they are two twisted witches how are jealous as f*** i have something thgey dont arghhhhhhhhhhhh:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

NewMummy- Sorry your bosses are being trolls. :(


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Hope all is good....had a busy day.....just in...very tired. Have to go and collect a parcel from the sorting office :growlmad: Really can't be bothered :nope:
> 
> Later lovelies :flower:

:wave: Hello Kit! Sorry you are so worn today. Can't you just collect the parcel tomorrow?? :shrug:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> First pic, top drawer of my bedside table. 2nd pic, top drawer of DH's bedside table:haha:
> 
> Holly :flower:, I have Olbas oil in my bedside table too :haha:
> (It is Olbas, isn't it? :shrug:)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is! We can be Olbas Oil friends :friends:Click to expand...

:happydance: yes we can :friends:
And I am cooking fish pie, please don't tell me you are cooking fish pie as well :haha:.
(last time we did :winkwink:)

Really lovely pictures you uploaded today. Little Holly is such a smiler :thumbup:.


----------



## new mummy2010

Holly is adorable Bethany want,want,want !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

DH has gone back to training so my mom is here :jo: (not really, she's only 54) but she is driving me nuts :wacko:

Holly, watching an insert on a program set in Paris...thinking of you...GIGANTIC artichokes at the market...I want :hissy:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> :hi: Hi ladies
> 
> Whew! What a catch up....intrigue...ex's....lost wee sticks :rofl:
> 
> I've been away all day. Met with the woman who is planning on doing PR for my seminars so setting dates etc for seminar in 2011. Then fetched my mom and did some shopping and nearly died walking around the shops...what with the excessive spermination and 5km walks every day I am pooped...and My tendons are acting up so quite sore
> 
> This is how my dh and I met: My DH's ex asked me to a party at his house for his brother's 20th. We were 17 and she and I were in the same class together at school. DH was drinking with his friends, she got pissed off and left, and he and I flirted quite a bit...didn't do anything tho. Meanwhile his friend who I had known for ages was all over me. DH broke up with his ex the next day and asked her for my number :haha: Then he asked my ex for directions to my house :haha: He's not shy! Anyway, that was 17 years ago (on the 24th Jan...see how old *I* am!). He really is my soulmate and my best friend and all that sappy stuff :cloud9:
> (the friend that was all over me is now a VERY successful advertising guy in New York...and is with a woman who looks almost exactly like me)
> 
> *Sarachka*, weren't you taking Agnus Castus? (or was that someone else?) Because that can change when you O

:hi: Trinity :flower: my dear, it was me taking Agnus Castus :blush:. And it delayed my ovulation a bit. What do you think about AC?
Such a lovely love story you and your DH getting together :cloud9:.


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi ladies
> 
> Whew! What a catch up....intrigue...ex's....lost wee sticks :rofl:
> 
> I've been away all day. Met with the woman who is planning on doing PR for my seminars so setting dates etc for seminar in 2011. Then fetched my mom and did some shopping and nearly died walking around the shops...what with the excessive spermination and 5km walks every day I am pooped...and My tendons are acting up so quite sore
> 
> This is how my dh and I met: My DH's ex asked me to a party at his house for his brother's 20th. We were 17 and she and I were in the same class together at school. DH was drinking with his friends, she got pissed off and left, and he and I flirted quite a bit...didn't do anything tho. Meanwhile his friend who I had known for ages was all over me. DH broke up with his ex the next day and asked her for my number :haha: Then he asked my ex for directions to my house :haha: He's not shy! Anyway, that was 17 years ago (on the 24th Jan...see how old *I* am!). He really is my soulmate and my best friend and all that sappy stuff :cloud9:
> (the friend that was all over me is now a VERY successful advertising guy in New York...and is with a woman who looks almost exactly like me)
> 
> *Sarachka*, weren't you taking Agnus Castus? (or was that someone else?) Because that can change when you O
> 
> :hi: Trinity :flower: my dear, it was me taking Agnus Castus :blush:. And it delayed my ovulation a bit. What do you think about AC?
> Such a lovely love story you and your DH getting together :cloud9:.Click to expand...

Can't keep up...sorry :blush: I use it to normalise cycles for patients. Give it day 1 to 14 then stop. I prefer Soy to stimulate O


----------



## Crunchie

Hi trinn! And emandi 

I took agnus catsus and it brought my o forward 2 days !!! Go figure


----------



## Mollykins

We will be at 11k post soon...


----------



## new mummy2010

11k we can talk


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO didn't want the dinner I'd cooked her :nope: so she ended up having rice cakes and fruit purée for dinner since I didn't have much else to hand. She was over tired, which is why she thought she didn't like her dinner, and she started falling asleep on her changing table when I was putting her pyjamas on after her bath :awww: She's still quite li'l really.

*Molly*, at the beginning I used a mixture of stuff, including cheapo baby oil from the supermarket and expensive Weleda anti-stretch mark oil from the chemist, but my mum came over at some point and gave me a bottle of Bio-oil (I think it was called that? You UK girls can help with the exact name maybe!!?) that my sister said was great. And it was really good, and at the end when my belly itched it was the only thing that soothed it! It was an orangey colour transparent plastic bottle....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi trinn! And emandi
> 
> I took agnus catsus and it brought my o forward 2 days !!! Go figure

I need some of that Angus Castor! I ovulate day 18 and that is poo. My eggs are rotten by then I'm sure:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> First pic, top drawer of my bedside table. 2nd pic, top drawer of DH's bedside table:haha:
> 
> Holly :flower:, I have Olbas oil in my bedside table too :haha:
> (It is Olbas, isn't it? :shrug:)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is! We can be Olbas Oil friends :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yes we can :friends:
> And I am cooking fish pie, please don't tell me you are cooking fish pie as well :haha:.
> (last time we did :winkwink:)
> 
> Really lovely pictures you uploaded today. Little Holly is such a smiler :thumbup:.Click to expand...

It was big in my head as a possibility when I went to the grocers this evening- I bought fish filets haha:) which I was planning to just have with rice and spinach but I could always fish pie them!! And then we could inhale Olbas oil together for dessert:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LO didn't want the dinner I'd cooked her :nope: so she ended up having rice cakes and fruit purée for dinner since I didn't have much else to hand. She was over tired, which is why she thought she didn't like her dinner, and she started falling asleep on her changing table when I was putting her pyjamas on after her bath :awww: She's still quite li'l really.
> 
> *Molly*, at the beginning I used a mixture of stuff, including cheapo baby oil from the supermarket and expensive Weleda anti-stretch mark oil from the chemist, but my mum came over at some point and gave me a bottle of Bio-oil (I think it was called that? You UK girls can help with the exact name maybe!!?) that my sister said was great. And it was really good, and at the end when my belly itched it was the only thing that soothed it! It was an orangey colour transparent plastic bottle....

I'll try searching on Amazon or something... thank you. :hugs: 

Sweet Holly baby, so sleepy. :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Is this it Hollz?
https://www.amazon.com/Bio-Oil-2-Ounce-Bottle/dp/B000VPPUEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294942588&sr=8-1


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> DH has gone back to training so my mom is here :jo: (not really, she's only 54) but she is driving me nuts :wacko:
> 
> Holly, watching an insert on a program set in Paris...thinking of you...GIGANTIC artichokes at the market...I want :hissy:

I have a fab market on Wednesday and Saturday in my village, but it is really expensive so I end up going to Shopi because it's cheaper and really good quality too. In the summer we grow quite alot of stuff in the garden and tried artichokes last year but they were pants. And when I'm in the UK I'm like, "Call that spinach:haha: Call that a lettuce:haha: Call that an artichoke:haha:" My mum gets annoyed with me for being a vegetable snob and reminds me that the French don't have Marmite or Heinz baked beans or Horlicks:munch: Nor do they have parsnips, at least only rarely, so my roasts aren't quite up to scratch:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Is this it Hollz?
> https://www.amazon.com/Bio-Oil-2-Ounce-Bottle/dp/B000VPPUEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294942588&sr=8-1

Yep, that's the one:thumbup: It lasted ages, I got it around 2nd tri and was still using it post bébé, which maybe helped with stretch marks too, using it as my tum shrunk back in?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Is this it Hollz?
> https://www.amazon.com/Bio-Oil-2-Ounce-Bottle/dp/B000VPPUEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294942588&sr=8-1
> 
> Yep, that's the one:thumbup: It lasted ages, I got it around 2nd tri and was still using it post bébé, which maybe helped with stretch marks too, using it as my tum shrunk back in?Click to expand...

How big a bottle do you think I should buy to last me? I tried lotions and oils with my previous pregnancies but they failed. :growlmad: The very first day I was overdue with my first LO is the day I got my first THREE stretchmarks! No fair! :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a mild headache ](*,) so I'm not going to abuse the screen tonight, plus the boys are hungry. Maybe see you later my lovelies, if my headache goes away...
:hugs: all


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Is this it Hollz?
> https://www.amazon.com/Bio-Oil-2-Ounce-Bottle/dp/B000VPPUEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294942588&sr=8-1
> 
> Yep, that's the one:thumbup: It lasted ages, I got it around 2nd tri and was still using it post bébé, which maybe helped with stretch marks too, using it as my tum shrunk back in?Click to expand...
> 
> How big a bottle do you think I should buy to last me? I tried lotions and oils with my previous pregnancies but they failed. :growlmad: The very first day I was overdue with my first LO is the day I got my first THREE stretchmarks! No fair! :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...

I don't know how expensive it is, but a big bottle at least you can slop it on morn and eve, and it's fine to use after baby too for general skin hydration


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Is this it Hollz?
> https://www.amazon.com/Bio-Oil-2-Ounce-Bottle/dp/B000VPPUEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294942588&sr=8-1
> 
> Yep, that's the one:thumbup: It lasted ages, I got it around 2nd tri and was still using it post bébé, which maybe helped with stretch marks too, using it as my tum shrunk back in?Click to expand...
> 
> How big a bottle do you think I should buy to last me? I tried lotions and oils with my previous pregnancies but they failed. :growlmad: The very first day I was overdue with my first LO is the day I got my first THREE stretchmarks! No fair! :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how expensive it is, but a big bottle at least you can slop it on morn and eve, and it's fine to use after baby too for general skin hydrationClick to expand...

Thanks. :hugs: Hope your head feels better soon. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Is this it Hollz?
> https://www.amazon.com/Bio-Oil-2-Ounce-Bottle/dp/B000VPPUEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294942588&sr=8-1
> 
> Yep, that's the one:thumbup: It lasted ages, I got it around 2nd tri and was still using it post bébé, which maybe helped with stretch marks too, using it as my tum shrunk back in?Click to expand...
> 
> How big a bottle do you think I should buy to last me? I tried lotions and oils with my previous pregnancies but they failed. :growlmad: The very first day I was overdue with my first LO is the day I got my first THREE stretchmarks! No fair! :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...

And try to squeeze this one out a couple of days before EDD!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Is this it Hollz?
> https://www.amazon.com/Bio-Oil-2-Ounce-Bottle/dp/B000VPPUEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294942588&sr=8-1
> 
> Yep, that's the one:thumbup: It lasted ages, I got it around 2nd tri and was still using it post bébé, which maybe helped with stretch marks too, using it as my tum shrunk back in?Click to expand...
> 
> How big a bottle do you think I should buy to last me? I tried lotions and oils with my previous pregnancies but they failed. :growlmad: The very first day I was overdue with my first LO is the day I got my first THREE stretchmarks! No fair! :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> And try to squeeze this one out a couple of days before EDD!!!Click to expand...

:haha: OH wants me to "hold it in" for 2 days past my EDD. :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thought i would share this mornings test with you ladies lol

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5351722932_96b1d85cd9.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Zoie- Do I see something?? After your last evap I'm so nervous! I hope I hope!


----------



## TrinityMom

I also think I see something

Just finished writing the charity's newsletter. Hope it brings in some $$$ so our electricity isn't cut off :nope:

Holly, we grew artichokes this year. They were yummy. Then the gardener flattened them with the mower :dohh:

Probably off to bed soon. Got a FULL day of work tomorrow


----------



## xMissxZoiex

God i hope thre is something there!! The last evap i had was unbelievable made me feel so sick!


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Trin. 

MissZoie... I hope this is it for you. FX.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Molly!

Im planning on going out and buy some more tests tomorrow. Whats best Superdrug tests or Tesco?


----------



## Mollykins

xMissxZoiex said:


> Thanks Molly!
> 
> Im planning on going out and buy some more tests tomorrow. Whats best Superdrug tests or Tesco?

I wouldn't know... I live in America. :haha: I suppose you could buy both? :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

xMissxZoiex said:


> Thanks Molly!
> 
> Im planning on going out and buy some more tests tomorrow. Whats best Superdrug tests or Tesco?

Deffo superdrug ! I got a line on that before a frer and cheaper x


----------



## Mollykins

All right... time to make lunch for the girls and work on the house.

Did I tell you ladies that we have to move? :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

How comes you're moving moll? To make room for #3?

Zoie superdrug all the way!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Have you had your scan yet? If not, when is it? If you have, when is your next one?
> 
> i had an early one at 6 weeks 2days and we had a little heartbeat, although i dont know as of yet when my next scan is but its normally at 12 weeks :D only 5 weeks to go yay xClick to expand...
> 
> I have my next one at 7 wks + 1 ... 21 Jan. I'm guessing they are giving me another scan so soon because they didn't detect one during the ultrasound at 5wks + 1. Not that they would tell me... :nope: Doctors can be so secretive.Click to expand...

aw it was probably too early but you will be fine :) not long to go though :)


----------



## mummyApril

Molly i have to move too :) x


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> LO didn't want the dinner I'd cooked her :nope: so she ended up having rice cakes and fruit purée for dinner since I didn't have much else to hand. She was over tired, which is why she thought she didn't like her dinner, and she started falling asleep on her changing table when I was putting her pyjamas on after her bath :awww: She's still quite li'l really.
> 
> *Molly*, at the beginning I used a mixture of stuff, including cheapo baby oil from the supermarket and expensive Weleda anti-stretch mark oil from the chemist, but my mum came over at some point and gave me a bottle of Bio-oil (I think it was called that? You UK girls can help with the exact name maybe!!?) that my sister said was great. And it was really good, and at the end when my belly itched it was the only thing that soothed it! It was an orangey colour transparent plastic bottle....

Molly, I agree with Holly Bio Oil is great stuff, I was using it every day as well, no stretch marks at all. And it smells sooo lovely. Don't know if you can get it in US, but it's 'Made in South Africa' (hello :hi: Trinity :flower:).
 



Attached Files:







13012011249.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

emandi i have just seen you are from Essex it is a small world lol x


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> First pic, top drawer of my bedside table. 2nd pic, top drawer of DH's bedside table:haha:
> 
> Holly :flower:, I have Olbas oil in my bedside table too :haha:
> (It is Olbas, isn't it? :shrug:)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is! We can be Olbas Oil friends :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yes we can :friends:
> And I am cooking fish pie, please don't tell me you are cooking fish pie as well :haha:.
> (last time we did :winkwink:)
> 
> Really lovely pictures you uploaded today. Little Holly is such a smiler :thumbup:.Click to expand...
> 
> It was big in my head as a possibility when I went to the grocers this evening- I bought fish filets haha:) which I was planning to just have with rice and spinach but I could always fish pie them!! And then we could inhale Olbas oil together for dessert:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi i have just seen you are from Essex it is a small world lol x

Hello mummy Aprilmummy :hi:, yes I am Essex girl (originally from Slovakia).
Where do you live?


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> emandi i have just seen you are from Essex it is a small world lol x
> 
> Hello mummy Aprilmummy :hi:, yes I am Essex girl (originally from Slovakia).
> Where do you live?Click to expand...

im Essex SWF :) what about you? x


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> emandi i have just seen you are from Essex it is a small world lol x
> 
> Hello mummy Aprilmummy :hi:, yes I am Essex girl (originally from Slovakia).
> Where do you live?Click to expand...
> 
> im Essex SWF :) what about you? xClick to expand...

Hmm ... :-k ... sorry my lovely, not sure what SWF means :blush:.
I live in Chafford Hundred by Lakeside shopping centre.
Will I see you if I look out the window? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> emandi i have just seen you are from Essex it is a small world lol x
> 
> Hello mummy Aprilmummy :hi:, yes I am Essex girl (originally from Slovakia).
> Where do you live?Click to expand...
> 
> im Essex SWF :) what about you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm ... :-k ... sorry my lovely, not sure what SWF means :blush:.
> I live in Chafford Hundred by Lakeside shopping centre.
> Will I see you if I look out the window? :winkwink:Click to expand...

ohh no im totally other side South Woodham Ferrers lol small town in Chelmsford Borough :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'M AN ESSEX GIRL MUMMY APRIL!!!!! My parents live in Leigh-on-sea, and I lived there from 4yrs old until I was nearly 16 :thumbup: Where are you from? I don't know what SWF is either:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'M AN ESSEX GIRL MUMMY APRIL!!!!! My parents live in Leigh-on-sea, and I lived there from 4yrs old until I was nearly 16 :thumbup: Where are you from? I don't know what SWF is either:blush:

oh wow this is a small world lol how cool 3 'Essex' girls lol i lived in Brentwood all my life (apart from 3 years in Canada) and then south woodham :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> emandi i have just seen you are from Essex it is a small world lol x
> 
> Hello mummy Aprilmummy :hi:, yes I am Essex girl (originally from Slovakia).
> Where do you live?Click to expand...
> 
> im Essex SWF :) what about you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm ... :-k ... sorry my lovely, not sure what SWF means :blush:.
> I live in Chafford Hundred by Lakeside shopping centre.
> Will I see you if I look out the window? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> ohh no im totally other side South Woodham Ferrers lol small town in Chelmsford Borough :) xClick to expand...

Ah SWF= South woodham Ferrers :dohh: Do you ever go to Leigh to eat cockles and have a pint over looking the sea? Ehrmm, Estuary!


----------



## kit_cat

I'm not from Essex :nope:.....does it count that I've been there :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I went to Romford in my first ever TWW, does that count for something? I got the bus from Dragenham, that's proper essex!!


----------



## emandi

Oh no, the other end of lovely Essex, shame :dohh:.
But maybe one day, when Holly comes to see her mummy and daddy we three could meet up? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- In re to your comment about life and love earlier... here is a song for you: "Collie Man" by Slightly Stoopid. One of the lines is, "Life and Love is a heavy heavy load."


----------



## emandi

Kit :flower:, I lived in Aylesbury for a year couple of years back. Lovely town. Where do you live?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Miss Zoie! I think I see summit too? But that last evap was so bad I'm scared of your tests now :argh:
I can't help with the Superdrug V. Tesco debate, never used either sorry:shrug: 

Really hope this is the one:thumbup::dust:

ps you haven't got your fancy glittery nail varnish on today:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> How comes you're moving moll? To make room for #3?
> 
> Zoie superdrug all the way!

Yes! Smart turtle! We are moving in the end of March/early April. 10 more weeks!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly i have to move too :) x

Same reason I guess?


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> LO didn't want the dinner I'd cooked her :nope: so she ended up having rice cakes and fruit purée for dinner since I didn't have much else to hand. She was over tired, which is why she thought she didn't like her dinner, and she started falling asleep on her changing table when I was putting her pyjamas on after her bath :awww: She's still quite li'l really.
> 
> *Molly*, at the beginning I used a mixture of stuff, including cheapo baby oil from the supermarket and expensive Weleda anti-stretch mark oil from the chemist, but my mum came over at some point and gave me a bottle of Bio-oil (I think it was called that? You UK girls can help with the exact name maybe!!?) that my sister said was great. And it was really good, and at the end when my belly itched it was the only thing that soothed it! It was an orangey colour transparent plastic bottle....
> 
> Molly, I agree with Holly Bio Oil is great stuff, I was using it every day as well, no stretch marks at all. And it smells sooo lovely. Don't know if you can get it in US, but it's 'Made in South Africa' (hello :hi: Trinity :flower:).Click to expand...

Yes! I found it on Amazon. I'm so excited now! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Kit :flower:, I lived in Aylesbury for a year couple of years back. Lovely town. Where do you live?

Ooh, I like Aylesbury too :thumbup: I live in Milton Keynes.


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies! We are almost to 11k... what for it??


----------



## emandi

I've been to Milton once :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> LO didn't want the dinner I'd cooked her :nope: so she ended up having rice cakes and fruit purée for dinner since I didn't have much else to hand. She was over tired, which is why she thought she didn't like her dinner, and she started falling asleep on her changing table when I was putting her pyjamas on after her bath :awww: She's still quite li'l really.
> 
> *Molly*, at the beginning I used a mixture of stuff, including cheapo baby oil from the supermarket and expensive Weleda anti-stretch mark oil from the chemist, but my mum came over at some point and gave me a bottle of Bio-oil (I think it was called that? You UK girls can help with the exact name maybe!!?) that my sister said was great. And it was really good, and at the end when my belly itched it was the only thing that soothed it! It was an orangey colour transparent plastic bottle....
> 
> Molly, I agree with Holly Bio Oil is great stuff, I was using it every day as well, no stretch marks at all. And it smells sooo lovely. Don't know if you can get it in US, but it's 'Made in South Africa' (hello :hi: Trinity :flower:).Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I found it on Amazon. I'm so excited now! :haha:Click to expand...

:hi: Molly and Molly's li'l pea :hugs:

I'm using Bio-Oil now too...started early to try to pre-empt the worst. My sis in Canada is slathering it on too....we are a slippery lot! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I'll be back after the 11k. :) I'm not like Kit, I swears!


----------



## emandi

May I have the post, pretty pls?


----------



## emandi

please??


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> emandi i have just seen you are from Essex it is a small world lol x
> 
> Hello mummy Aprilmummy :hi:, yes I am Essex girl (originally from Slovakia).
> Where do you live?Click to expand...
> 
> im Essex SWF :) what about you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm ... :-k ... sorry my lovely, not sure what SWF means :blush:.
> I live in Chafford Hundred by Lakeside shopping centre.
> Will I see you if I look out the window? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> ohh no im totally other side South Woodham Ferrers lol small town in Chelmsford Borough :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah SWF= South woodham Ferrers :dohh: Do you ever go to Leigh to eat cockles and have a pint over looking the sea? Ehrmm, Estuary!Click to expand...

my OH loves to do this i have yet to do this although i think il stay away from the cockles lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I went to Romford in my first ever TWW, does that count for something? I got the bus from Dragenham, that's proper essex!!

My sis married a Dagenham man and lived there for a few years- she's a proper deep Essex savage native https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0001.gif She's divorced from him now though and lives back in Leigh:haha:


----------



## emandi

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

YAY!!! Emandi!! How lovely you got it!! Phew..thank goodness I didn't mess up again...thorny branch was at the ready :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

*YAY EMANDI!!!! VERY NICE!! CONGRATULATIONS!!*

I insist on believing it's good luck as it's the 11k post in the year 2011 :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I'll be back shortly... it's my understanding that there is a veggie-burger waiting for me to eat it. Nom nom nom. :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly i have to move too :) x
> 
> Same reason I guess?Click to expand...

i only have a 2 bedroom so yes will need a bigger house :/ but i will stay in the same area the girls school is fantastic x


----------



## mummyApril

omg i didnt even realise we were close i almost stole it i would not of been happy with myself :/ well done emandi and yes we should meet up by then we will all have new babies :D xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done *Emandi*:flower:

I was away looking for smileys so it totally passed me by, but I had the 9000th the day before yesterday:wacko: Gosh we chat alot! I only came on to say goodnight as well, taken a paracetomol but headache still lurking.


*Molly* and* MummyApril*, we moved house when I was pregnant with the 3rd addition too!:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> *YAY EMANDI!!!! VERY NICE!! CONGRATULATIONS!!*
> 
> I insist on believing it's good luck as it's the 11k post in the year 2011 :winkwink: :thumbup:


Molly, No 11 is my lucky number. I like that. 11th post in 2011 and would love to add 11th BFP ... :cloud9:, but not sure if it works like that :shrug:.
3dpo, no symptoms so far, not sure how long my lp will be this time


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Kit :flower:, I lived in Aylesbury for a year couple of years back. Lovely town. Where do you live?
> 
> Ooh, I like Aylesbury too :thumbup: I live in Milton Keynes.Click to expand...

Is it true that they have cardboard cut out cows in Milton Keynes?


----------



## Mollykins

:munch:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Well done *Emandi*:flower:
> 
> I was away looking for smileys so it totally passed me by, but I had the 9000th the day before yesterday:wacko: Gosh we chat alot! I only came on to say goodnight as well, taken a paracetomol but headache still lurking.
> 
> 
> *Molly* and* MummyApril*, we moved house when I was pregnant with the 3rd addition too!:hugs:

aw i hope your head feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Oh no, the other end of lovely Essex, shame :dohh:.
> But maybe one day, when Holly comes to see her mummy and daddy we three could meet up? :winkwink:

That would be such fun :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww, goodnight Hollz. Hope the head feels better. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Kit :flower:, I lived in Aylesbury for a year couple of years back. Lovely town. Where do you live?
> 
> Ooh, I like Aylesbury too :thumbup: I live in Milton Keynes.Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true that they have cardboard cut out cows in Milton Keynes?Click to expand...

:haha: No...but there are concrete cows! Alas, this is the only thing people ever know about MK....'tis a shame as it's a fab place to live :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :munch:

Enjoy Molly :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :munch:
> 
> Enjoy Molly :thumbup:Click to expand...

I inhaled it... I think I'm going to be :sick: But it was very nom. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty all:kiss:

Concrete cows, sorry Kit!:flower: 

Hope it's lucky 11 Emandi:thumbup:

A demain ladies.....:sleep:


----------



## emandi

*Girls, you all are fabulous!!! I'm so lucky to have you.* :hugs:
Feel like crying :cry:

*... and I would love to wish you all good luck, wherever you stand - pregnant or on your ttc way .... love you lots* :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

Night Holly :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> *Girls, you all are fabulous!!! I'm so lucky to have you.* :hugs:
> Feel like crying :cry:
> 
> *... and I would love to wish you all good luck, wherever you stand - pregnant or on your ttc way .... love you lots* :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww sweet turtle girl. :hugs:

We think you are pretty fab too. :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Holly :flower:

Hope your bad head gets better :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> *Girls, you all are fabulous!!! I'm so lucky to have you.* :hugs:
> Feel like crying :cry:
> 
> *... and I would love to wish you all good luck, wherever you stand - pregnant or on your ttc way .... love you lots* :hugs::hugs::hugs:

ahh thats so lovely emandi im so glad i found this thread all lovely ladies here :D


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> *Girls, you all are fabulous!!! I'm so lucky to have you.* :hugs:
> Feel like crying :cry:
> 
> *... and I would love to wish you all good luck, wherever you stand - pregnant or on your ttc way .... love you lots* :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Aww sweet turtle girl. :hugs:
> 
> We think you are pretty fab too. :winkwink: :flower:Click to expand...

Ahhhh, we do indeed :hugs::kiss:


----------



## emandi

Aww, thank you Molly. :hugs:

My dear turtles, will have to go now. Emily has 2nd settling session in her nursery tomorrow, hope all goes well.

Have all good day/night. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

night holly x


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Aww, thank you Molly. :hugs:
> 
> My dear turtles, will have to go now. Emily has 2nd settling session in her nursery tomorrow, hope all goes well.
> 
> Have all good day/night. :flower:

goodnight sweet x


----------



## kit_cat

Hmmmm, I am a little peeved :-(


----------



## kit_cat

Night emandi :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hmmmm, I am a little peeved :-(

Why so?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hmmmm, I am a little peeved :-(

whats wrong sweet? x


----------



## Sarachka

oh by the way yall, I have a little signature shoppe going in the signature forum, check it oooot

https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/504078-want-signature-take-requests.html


----------



## firstbaby25

What's up kit m'dear? 

Night holly :sleep: well...

Trinity and emandi - sorry I missed you today! Enjoyed your story though trin with you and your oh hope to talk tomorrow! Emandi well in for nabbing the 11k post... I wish you :dust: for your :bfp: :baby:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> oh by the way yall, I have a little signature shoppe going in the signature forum, check it oooot
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/504078-want-signature-take-requests.html

you are so good at signatures! x


----------



## kit_cat

Maybe I'm being silly...you tell me...

I only just told my boss and 2 of the senior managers in work about my little orange and asked that they keep it quiet until I tell my team which will be on Tuesday next week. I've just had a (lovely) congratulations message from someone in work I didn't tell :huh: Am I being over sensitive? I just want my lovely team to hear this from me :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

news like that spreads like wildfire, at least in my office. I'd be annoyed but ehh what can you do?


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh by the way yall, I have a little signature shoppe going in the signature forum, check it oooot
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/504078-want-signature-take-requests.html
> 
> you are so good at signatures! xClick to expand...

Thanks ... although I notice YOU don't have a Sarachka signature :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> oh by the way yall, I have a little signature shoppe going in the signature forum, check it oooot
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/504078-want-signature-take-requests.html

You're fab! That's a great idea to build up your collection! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

right ladies I'm going to retire for the night too. Got a big day tomorrow with my coochie-coo inspection ...

good night I love you all!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Fabulous siggys AS USUAL. :winkwink: Such a talented turtle. Sleep well.


----------



## kit_cat

Good night lovely Sarachka...hope your "investigations" go smoothly and comfortably IYKWIM? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Maybe I'm being silly...you tell me...
> 
> I only just told my boss and 2 of the senior managers in work about my little orange and asked that they keep it quiet until I tell my team which will be on Tuesday next week. I've just had a (lovely) congratulations message from someone in work I didn't tell :huh: Am I being over sensitive? I just want my lovely team to hear this from me :shrug:

That is something that would have me through the roof to be honest. I didn't ask you to keep your bloody mouth shut so that you could blab it all anyway! :growlmad: :grr: My anger would come from the fact that I would feel disrespected. You are not respecting my wishes on how and who I want to tell people about something that is going on in MY LIFE. Oh me! I am pissed off quite proper now! Want that I have a word with your boss + 2???? :trouble:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh by the way yall, I have a little signature shoppe going in the signature forum, check it oooot
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/504078-want-signature-take-requests.html
> 
> you are so good at signatures! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks ... although I notice YOU don't have a Sarachka signature :nope:Click to expand...

i know i was tryin to think what i could have? lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> right ladies I'm going to retire for the night too. Got a big day tomorrow with my coochie-coo inspection ...
> 
> good night I love you all!

Goodnight Sarachka x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm being silly...you tell me...
> 
> I only just told my boss and 2 of the senior managers in work about my little orange and asked that they keep it quiet until I tell my team which will be on Tuesday next week. I've just had a (lovely) congratulations message from someone in work I didn't tell :huh: Am I being over sensitive? I just want my lovely team to hear this from me :shrug:
> 
> That is something that would have me through the roof to be honest. I didn't ask you to keep your bloody mouth shut so that you could blab it all anyway! :growlmad: :grr: My anger would come from the fact that I would feel disrespected. You are not respecting my wishes on how and who I want to tell people about something that is going on in MY LIFE. Oh me! I am pissed off quite proper now! Want that I have a word with your boss + 2???? :trouble:Click to expand...

Thanks Molly...glad it's not just me that would feel a little put out...or a lot put out :winkwink: Yes, please have a word...but no blood Molly..I don't like the sight of it :sick: :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit thats not on really is it? considering it is your business and you asked them to keep quiet i find that very nasty! id be really peed off :/ but darling try not to stress too much x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm being silly...you tell me...
> 
> I only just told my boss and 2 of the senior managers in work about my little orange and asked that they keep it quiet until I tell my team which will be on Tuesday next week. I've just had a (lovely) congratulations message from someone in work I didn't tell :huh: Am I being over sensitive? I just want my lovely team to hear this from me :shrug:
> 
> That is something that would have me through the roof to be honest. I didn't ask you to keep your bloody mouth shut so that you could blab it all anyway! :growlmad: :grr: My anger would come from the fact that I would feel disrespected. You are not respecting my wishes on how and who I want to tell people about something that is going on in MY LIFE. Oh me! I am pissed off quite proper now! Want that I have a word with your boss + 2???? :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Molly...glad it's not just me that would feel a little put out...or a lot put out :winkwink: Yes, please have a word...but no blood Molly..I don't like the sight of it :sick: :winkwink:Click to expand...

You don't even have to watch love dove. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks April...I wouldn't mind except I did ask that it was kept quiet. Some people can't hold their water..as my mum would say :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Kit thats not on really is it? considering it is your business and you asked them to keep quiet i find that very nasty! id be really peed off :/ but darling try not to stress too much x

Luckily, you only told 3 people. Multiple ways to discover who the nasty one was. First, the person that sent you the e-mail... is there a person of the 3 that they talk to more? or have a closer relationship to? Do you consider any of the original 3 less likely to be able to keep a secret? You could always ask either the original 3 if they spilled or you could ask the person who sent the e-mail. Something like, "Thank you for your kind congratulations but I would really like to know how you found out as I was hoping for it to be a surprise that I could share with you myself." :shrug: 

And yes, do not stress... (deep breath) what's done is done. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:

ohh i hope i get to wear maternity clothes this pregnancy please let me have a big baby bump!! ( i have a little one right now tbh :) )


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:

Aww! I want to see your pot pics. You better be taking them, even if your not posting just yet. Oh so sweet... little orange. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> ohh i hope i get to wear maternity clothes this pregnancy please let me have a big baby bump!! ( i have a little one right now tbh :) )Click to expand...

You didn't need maternity clothes before?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit thats not on really is it? considering it is your business and you asked them to keep quiet i find that very nasty! id be really peed off :/ but darling try not to stress too much x
> 
> Luckily, you only told 3 people. Multiple ways to discover who the nasty one was. First, the person that sent you the e-mail... is there a person of the 3 that they talk to more? or have a closer relationship to? Do you consider any of the original 3 less likely to be able to keep a secret? You could always ask either the original 3 if they spilled or you could ask the person who sent the e-mail. Something like, "Thank you for your kind congratulations but I would really like to know how you found out as I was hoping for it to be a surprise that I could share with you myself." :shrug:
> 
> And yes, do not stress... (deep breath) what's done is done. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep...my mind has been whirring along...I've ruled out my boss, but either of the other two could easily be the culprit. I don't know if it's worth making a fuss as you already said, what's done is done :shrug: It does still make me fizz a bit though (but not fizzing so much that my lil orange turns in to juice :winkwink:)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> ohh i hope i get to wear maternity clothes this pregnancy please let me have a big baby bump!! ( i have a little one right now tbh :) )Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't need maternity clothes before?Click to expand...

no i was so diddy second time around i was still wearing size 8 at 8 months! not sure what size 8 would be in america but its tiny here in U.K people were asking when i was due and wouldnt believe it when i told them any time now :/ would love a big bump this time :) altho not such a big baby to go with it ouch haha x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit thats not on really is it? considering it is your business and you asked them to keep quiet i find that very nasty! id be really peed off :/ but darling try not to stress too much x
> 
> Luckily, you only told 3 people. Multiple ways to discover who the nasty one was. First, the person that sent you the e-mail... is there a person of the 3 that they talk to more? or have a closer relationship to? Do you consider any of the original 3 less likely to be able to keep a secret? You could always ask either the original 3 if they spilled or you could ask the person who sent the e-mail. Something like, "Thank you for your kind congratulations but I would really like to know how you found out as I was hoping for it to be a surprise that I could share with you myself." :shrug:
> 
> And yes, do not stress... (deep breath) what's done is done. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...my mind has been whirring along...I've ruled out my boss, but either of the other two could easily be the culprit. I don't know if it's worth making a fuss as you already said, what's done is done :shrug: It does still make me fizz a bit though (but not fizzing so much that my lil orange turns in to juice :winkwink:)Click to expand...

:haha: I understand your spot but it keeps coming back to a matter of respect for me. At the very least, this person should know that they've upset you and why. Of course, you could choose the passive aggressive, manipulative path and wait til you have both of the possible culprits together and then make some statement of, "Looks like someone spilled my secret to so and so.... what sort of nasty person would tell when I asked them not to??" :haha: Don't do that... it's naughty. :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> Aww! I want to see your pot pics. You better be taking them, even if your not posting just yet. Oh so sweet... little orange. :haha:Click to expand...

:blush: Sorry Molly...I haven't been but I will...in fact I will hopefully remember in the morning and post a pot pic for you to see when you come online tomorrow :thumbup:

April...can't believe you'd wish to be very large...it must have been quite nice not having to spend a fortune on maternity wear and all? I'm sure everyone could still tell you were with child. :flower: Oooh, but maybe if it's a boy it will be different as you say?? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit thats not on really is it? considering it is your business and you asked them to keep quiet i find that very nasty! id be really peed off :/ but darling try not to stress too much x
> 
> Luckily, you only told 3 people. Multiple ways to discover who the nasty one was. First, the person that sent you the e-mail... is there a person of the 3 that they talk to more? or have a closer relationship to? Do you consider any of the original 3 less likely to be able to keep a secret? You could always ask either the original 3 if they spilled or you could ask the person who sent the e-mail. Something like, "Thank you for your kind congratulations but I would really like to know how you found out as I was hoping for it to be a surprise that I could share with you myself." :shrug:
> 
> And yes, do not stress... (deep breath) what's done is done. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...my mind has been whirring along...I've ruled out my boss, but either of the other two could easily be the culprit. I don't know if it's worth making a fuss as you already said, what's done is done :shrug: It does still make me fizz a bit though (but not fizzing so much that my lil orange turns in to juice :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I understand your spot but it keeps coming back to a matter of respect for me. At the very least, this person should know that they've upset you and why. Of course, you could choose the passive aggressive, manipulative path and wait til you have both of the possible culprits together and then make some statement of, "Looks like someone spilled my secret to so and so.... what sort of nasty person would tell when I asked them not to??" :haha: Don't do that... it's naughty. :rofl:Click to expand...

Naughty but satisfying...no? :muaha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> ohh i hope i get to wear maternity clothes this pregnancy please let me have a big baby bump!! ( i have a little one right now tbh :) )Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't need maternity clothes before?Click to expand...
> 
> no i was so diddy second time around i was still wearing size 8 at 8 months! not sure what size 8 would be in america but its tiny here in U.K people were asking when i was due and wouldnt believe it when i told them any time now :/ would love a big bump this time :) altho not such a big baby to go with it ouch haha xClick to expand...

Wow! That's incredible! I've had big bump each time! 

I believe an 8 there is the same here... or around about.... what's the measurements?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> Aww! I want to see your pot pics. You better be taking them, even if your not posting just yet. Oh so sweet... little orange. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Sorry Molly...I haven't been but I will...in fact I will hopefully remember in the morning and post a pot pic for you to see when you come online tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> April...can't believe you'd wish to be very large...it must have been quite nice not having to spend a fortune on maternity wear and all? I'm sure everyone could still tell you were with child. :flower: Oooh, but maybe if it's a boy it will be different as you say?? :-kClick to expand...

well actually i do wish to be bigger not massively but a lot more than what i was, people knew i was pregnant but when i was full term they thought i was 5 months! so no one mentioned anything until when i was due lol. although i am lucky not to have any stretch marks they can stay away lol. 
I was saying to OH last night after noticing the bump it definitely makes me feel like i have a boy! :) x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> Aww! I want to see your pot pics. You better be taking them, even if your not posting just yet. Oh so sweet... little orange. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Sorry Molly...I haven't been but I will...in fact I will hopefully remember in the morning and post a pot pic for you to see when you come online tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> April...can't believe you'd wish to be very large...it must have been quite nice not having to spend a fortune on maternity wear and all? I'm sure everyone could still tell you were with child. :flower: Oooh, but maybe if it's a boy it will be different as you say?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> well actually i do wish to be bigger not massively but a lot more than what i was, people knew i was pregnant but when i was full term they thought i was 5 months! so no one mentioned anything until when i was due lol. although i am lucky not to have any stretch marks they can stay away lol.
> I was saying to OH last night after noticing the bump it definitely makes me feel like i have a boy! :) xClick to expand...

In that case..I think some pot pics from your good self are in order?? Agreed Molly??? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

All right lovelies... 

I am off to let you sleep for the night and start working on some more cranes for some projects. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> ohh i hope i get to wear maternity clothes this pregnancy please let me have a big baby bump!! ( i have a little one right now tbh :) )Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't need maternity clothes before?Click to expand...
> 
> no i was so diddy second time around i was still wearing size 8 at 8 months! not sure what size 8 would be in america but its tiny here in U.K people were asking when i was due and wouldnt believe it when i told them any time now :/ would love a big bump this time :) altho not such a big baby to go with it ouch haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow! That's incredible! I've had big bump each time!
> 
> I believe an 8 there is the same here... or around about.... what's the measurements?Click to expand...

i googled it and its a size 4 in America :) i was all baby with both pregnancies hardly any water babies weighing at 6 7.5 and 6.5 x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right lovelies...
> 
> I am off to let you sleep for the night and start working on some more cranes for some projects. :thumbup:

Ok petal....chat tomorrow..enjoy the rest of your day and good night to you and little pea when it comes for you :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I agree Kit- pot pics!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> Aww! I want to see your pot pics. You better be taking them, even if your not posting just yet. Oh so sweet... little orange. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Sorry Molly...I haven't been but I will...in fact I will hopefully remember in the morning and post a pot pic for you to see when you come online tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> April...can't believe you'd wish to be very large...it must have been quite nice not having to spend a fortune on maternity wear and all? I'm sure everyone could still tell you were with child. :flower: Oooh, but maybe if it's a boy it will be different as you say?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> well actually i do wish to be bigger not massively but a lot more than what i was, people knew i was pregnant but when i was full term they thought i was 5 months! so no one mentioned anything until when i was due lol. although i am lucky not to have any stretch marks they can stay away lol.
> I was saying to OH last night after noticing the bump it definitely makes me feel like i have a boy! :) xClick to expand...
> 
> In that case..I think some pot pics from your good self are in order?? Agreed Molly??? :winkwink:Click to expand...

i did try and take some but it just looks like im bloated on my camera lol when i stand in the mirror i can see like a little sticky outty bump il upload one and see what you think anyway :) scuse the butterfly knickers tho haha x


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Kit- night :sleep: well.


----------



## Mollykins

Night to you too April. Catch up tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> However...I shall stop moaning and tell you that I have now purchased my first ever maternity wear items!! :happydance: I will be needing the "belly band" very soon as I won't get much longer out of my normal waistbands :nope: I definitely look like I ate too many Christmas puds! :haha:
> 
> Aww! I want to see your pot pics. You better be taking them, even if your not posting just yet. Oh so sweet... little orange. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Sorry Molly...I haven't been but I will...in fact I will hopefully remember in the morning and post a pot pic for you to see when you come online tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> April...can't believe you'd wish to be very large...it must have been quite nice not having to spend a fortune on maternity wear and all? I'm sure everyone could still tell you were with child. :flower: Oooh, but maybe if it's a boy it will be different as you say?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> well actually i do wish to be bigger not massively but a lot more than what i was, people knew i was pregnant but when i was full term they thought i was 5 months! so no one mentioned anything until when i was due lol. although i am lucky not to have any stretch marks they can stay away lol.
> I was saying to OH last night after noticing the bump it definitely makes me feel like i have a boy! :) xClick to expand...
> 
> In that case..I think some pot pics from your good self are in order?? Agreed Molly??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i did try and take some but it just looks like im bloated on my camera lol when i stand in the mirror i can see like a little sticky outty bump il upload one and see what you think anyway :) scuse the butterfly knickers tho haha xClick to expand...

Oh excellent....looking forward to seeing your little bump :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:-=


----------



## mummyApril

right lets see if this works ?
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummyApril

yay i did it lol that took some patience lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Night to you too April. Catch up tomorrow. :hugs:

oh sorry Molly i missed this have a lovely day and speak to you tomorrow x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> right lets see if this works ?

Awww :awww:...what a perfect little pot :cloud9: Keep them coming! Regular progress reports please! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> right lets see if this works ?
> 
> Awww :awww:...what a perfect little pot :cloud9: Keep them coming! Regular progress reports please! :thumbup:Click to expand...

im normally quite flat tummied but i can see a little pot there lol i will keep them coming as i progress :D :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

April loving the new bump!

Kit I too would be annoyed! You have every right to find out and say something - you won't look silly! But I understand you wanna keep it quiet!

:sleep: well turtles! Goodnight I'm off myself to Bedfordshire :)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> April loving the new bump!
> 
> Kit I too would be annoyed! You have every right to find out and say something - you won't look silly! But I understand you wanna keep it quiet!
> 
> :sleep: well turtles! Goodnight I'm off myself to Bedfordshire :)

Thanks lovely :flower: Good night :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April loving the new bump!
> 
> Kit I too would be annoyed! You have every right to find out and say something - you won't look silly! But I understand you wanna keep it quiet!
> 
> :sleep: well turtles! Goodnight I'm off myself to Bedfordshire :)

ah thankyou :) goodnight lovey x


----------



## mummyApril

oh and just to point out that is a fake pizza on the floor my girls love fake food (my friend pointed it out haha)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> oh and just to point out that is a fake pizza on the floor my girls love fake food (my friend pointed it out haha)

:haha: I wouldn't have noticed...but since you pointed it out I had to go back and look :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and just to point out that is a fake pizza on the floor my girls love fake food (my friend pointed it out haha)
> 
> :haha: I wouldn't have noticed...but since you pointed it out I had to go back and look :haha:Click to expand...

lol i wouldnt want people to think i was a nutty pregnant woman with pizza on my floor lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's sleepy time for me too, good night and catch up tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Goodnight sweety sleep well x


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Ladies,

I'm in my first 2ww! DH and I decided over Christmas to start TTC after my period (LMP started Dec. 23rd). Unfortunately I got super sick during the time I was supposed to O, so I'm not sure if I did. But we still :sex: as many days as I physically could being so sick. So I'm hoping SOMETHING happened!
Because I'm not sure if I did O this month, I can only guess at how many DPO I am at... but I think it's about 8? I really should wait until next week when AF is due to test... but I kinda want to test this weekend.
Symptom wise I haven't had much... I've had a bit of cramping yesterday and today and gas. I usually NEVER have gas - I mean I fart so infrequently (sorry TMI!!!), but today I've been so gassy that it's painful! LOL!
And I've been feeling a titch nauseous the past few days, but that's normal for me. I'm like ALWAYS nauseous. Weird? Yeah, I think so, too.

Welp, just want to join the club! :D


----------



## jeepprincess

The craziest thing just happened to me...I xray people for a living and I was xraying a very sweet lady from Russia and she looked at me and asked me "do you have children?" and I said "not yet ma'am, but we are trying for our first!" and she looked at me and said..."this year and its going to be a boy!" What a sweet lady...lets hope shes right  boy or girl I don't really care...just a healthy little baby is all I want  Just thought I would share that with yall bc it was such a nice moment :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

jeepprincess said:


> The craziest thing just happened to me...I xray people for a living and I was xraying a very sweet lady from Russia and she looked at me and asked me "do you have children?" and I said "not yet ma'am, but we are trying for our first!" and she looked at me and said..."this year and its going to be a boy!" What a sweet lady...lets hope shes right  boy or girl I don't really care...just a healthy little baby is all I want  Just thought I would share that with yall bc it was such a nice moment :dust:

That's very encouraging... and how sweet! I hope she is right. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'm here :wave: Sorry!!!! been a busy day at work :sad1: what's new?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm in my first 2ww! DH and I decided over Christmas to start TTC after my period (LMP started Dec. 23rd). Unfortunately I got super sick during the time I was supposed to O, so I'm not sure if I did. But we still :sex: as many days as I physically could being so sick. So I'm hoping SOMETHING happened!
> Because I'm not sure if I did O this month, I can only guess at how many DPO I am at... but I think it's about 8? I really should wait until next week when AF is due to test... but I kinda want to test this weekend.
> Symptom wise I haven't had much... I've had a bit of cramping yesterday and today and gas. I usually NEVER have gas - I mean I fart so infrequently (sorry TMI!!!), but today I've been so gassy that it's painful! LOL!
> And I've been feeling a titch nauseous the past few days, but that's normal for me. I'm like ALWAYS nauseous. Weird? Yeah, I think so, too.
> 
> Welp, just want to join the club! :D

Welcome Luna! I'll begin by stating the safety clause which is, "We are all crazy here, have no TMI boundaries, and discuss a wide variety of random topics that we are convinced lead back to (or stem from) TTC/pregnancy. We are harmless, fun, fiercely supportive, and unique." 

If you think you can handle it, grab yourself a huggy jacket and set yourself down and tell us a bit about yourself. :haha: 

What do you do? Where do you live? In the states? Or in the UK? Or perhaps in France or South Afric with one of our resident turtles? :winkwink: How long have you been with your OH? etc, etc. 

:wave:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sad night tonight unfortunately one of my furbabies has passed on tonight, though for the best I'm gonna miss her. Sweet was a sapphire winter White dwarf hamster who had an abscess I had to do a mini operation on to try and save her was touch and go but it gave her another 2 months and she recovered well, her fur had even grown back :) but she will be buried tomorrow along with her wooden carrot chew!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry Ginge. :( :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> If you think you can handle it, grab yourself a huggy jacket and set yourself down and tell us a bit about yourself. :haha:
> 
> What do you do? Where do you live? In the states? Or in the UK? Or perhaps in France or South Afric with one of our resident turtles? :winkwink: How long have you been with your OH? etc, etc.
> 
> :wave:

Thanks for the welcome, Mollykins!! :flower:

I'm currently a housewife cloud9:), but I'm also a massage therapist. I have been for several years, but my hubby and I bought our first house in September (2010) and it was quite a move away from the spa I was working at, so I quit. We decided I'd be a housewife until I get promoted to stay at home mom. :)

We live in the States - Seattle area. :) Not as exotic as France or anything, but I do love it here. Born and raised. Hubby is from Wisconsin. We met on Match.com five and a half years ago and have been married since 8-8-08. 

We have some furkids (two dogs and two cats) and we're pretty much huge geeks! We play World of Warcraft together! But, we also love camping and hiking and getting out to play in the beautiful area we live in.

WRT babies... if you would have asked us even two years ago if we were going to have kids, we would have said NO WAY! But, about a year and a half ago I played 'doula' to a massage school friend during the birth of her son and my biological clock started ticking... I had the urge to have a baby so badly! We were not in a place financially or anything to start trying then, but we are now. My husband works at Microsoft and through them we have excellent health care coverage! Everything is covered 100%. I am so blessed :cloud9:

I think my husband is even more excited than I am, now, to get pregnant. Since we started trying last month he's been asking me if I think I'm pregnant yet. I think I've explained the whole menstrual cycle to him about five times now!!! 

Well, I think that was probably more than anyone wanted to know!! Ha.

Dust to everyone!! :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *YAY EMANDI!!!! VERY NICE!! CONGRATULATIONS!!*
> 
> I insist on believing it's good luck as it's the 11k post in the year 2011 :winkwink: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Molly, No 11 is my lucky number. I like that. 11th post in 2011 and would love to add 11th BFP ... :cloud9:, but not sure if it works like that :shrug:.
> 3dpo, no symptoms so far, not sure how long my lp will be this timeClick to expand...

sounds like the stars aligned just for you! your bfp is destined now! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Kit :flower:, I lived in Aylesbury for a year couple of years back. Lovely town. Where do you live?
> 
> Ooh, I like Aylesbury too :thumbup: I live in Milton Keynes.Click to expand...

i prepare the tax return for our hotel in Milton Keynes... does that make me cool too? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> We live in the States - Seattle area. :) Not as exotic as France or anything, but I do love it here. Born and raised. Hubby is from Wisconsin. We met on Match.com five and a half years ago and have been married since 8-8-08.

that was a friday :amartass: :haha: I only know that b/c my DF married on the next day :haha:

Welcome!!! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

bedtime for me turtle friends! I will probably be MIA again tomorrow unfortunately but I will catch up in the evening at home. I must say that I have thoroughly been entertained by today's convo - juicy love triangles (or squares in crunchie's case :haha:), sweet 'how we met stories, and missing OPK's :rofl: And of course, the day would not be complete without at least one adorable pic of little Holly for us to coo over! thank u for sharing her with us :hugs:

TTFN :hug:'s & :kiss:'s


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> We live in the States - Seattle area. :) Not as exotic as France or anything, but I do love it here. Born and raised. Hubby is from Wisconsin. We met on Match.com five and a half years ago and have been married since 8-8-08.
> 
> that was a friday :amartass: :haha: I only know that b/c my DF married on the next day :haha:
> 
> Welcome!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep, a Friday indeed! We had an evening wedding at the Woodland Park Zoo in their butterfly garden. It was lovely!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> We live in the States - Seattle area. :) Not as exotic as France or anything, but I do love it here. Born and raised. Hubby is from Wisconsin. We met on Match.com five and a half years ago and have been married since 8-8-08.
> 
> that was a friday :amartass: :haha: I only know that b/c my DF married on the next day :haha:
> 
> Welcome!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, a Friday indeed! We had an evening wedding at the Woodland Park Zoo in their butterfly garden. It was lovely!Click to expand...

That does sound lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> If you think you can handle it, grab yourself a huggy jacket and set yourself down and tell us a bit about yourself. :haha:
> 
> What do you do? Where do you live? In the states? Or in the UK? Or perhaps in France or South Afric with one of our resident turtles? :winkwink: How long have you been with your OH? etc, etc.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Mollykins!! :flower:
> 
> I'm currently a housewife cloud9:), but I'm also a massage therapist. I have been for several years, but my hubby and I bought our first house in September (2010) and it was quite a move away from the spa I was working at, so I quit. We decided I'd be a housewife until I get promoted to stay at home mom. :)
> 
> We live in the States - Seattle area. :) Not as exotic as France or anything, but I do love it here. Born and raised. Hubby is from Wisconsin. We met on Match.com five and a half years ago and have been married since 8-8-08.
> 
> We have some furkids (two dogs and two cats) and we're pretty much huge geeks! We play World of Warcraft together! But, we also love camping and hiking and getting out to play in the beautiful area we live in.
> 
> WRT babies... if you would have asked us even two years ago if we were going to have kids, we would have said NO WAY! But, about a year and a half ago I played 'doula' to a massage school friend during the birth of her son and my biological clock started ticking... I had the urge to have a baby so badly! We were not in a place financially or anything to start trying then, but we are now. My husband works at Microsoft and through them we have excellent health care coverage! Everything is covered 100%. I am so blessed :cloud9:
> 
> I think my husband is even more excited than I am, now, to get pregnant. Since we started trying last month he's been asking me if I think I'm pregnant yet. I think I've explained the whole menstrual cycle to him about five times now!!!
> 
> Well, I think that was probably more than anyone wanted to know!! Ha.
> 
> Dust to everyone!! :flower:Click to expand...

Very nice introduction! And Seattle! Finally! I west coast girl! :haha: I'm in Oregon and most of these lovely turtles are from across the pond; UK, France, and even South Africa so they are 9-10 hours away from the west coast United States. :dohh: Of course the upside is, if any one I am speaking to ever wonders aloud what time it might be in the UK, France, or SA I will be able to tell them right quick and they will think me genius! :smug: :rofl:

A bit about me... I have two wonderful little girls (ages 5 and 3), I am currently pregnant again after 18 cycles trying to conceive after I lost twins due to one being ectopic. I am due with this lovely bundle 8 September. :thumbup: I have the most amazing OH; super supportive, sweet, amazing... all things a girl could ask for in her own personal hero. :cloud9: Oy! Mushy stuff. :haha: I am a SAHM so I am able to spend time and care for my LO's. 

It's lovely that your DH is so enthusiastic! :hugs: I hope this cycle is it for you, but if it's not, we're here... and we are awesome PMA (positive mental attitude) cheerleaders. :dance:

Oh! And we are going to need pics of the furbabies... standard protocol you know. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Kit :flower:, I lived in Aylesbury for a year couple of years back. Lovely town. Where do you live?
> 
> Ooh, I like Aylesbury too :thumbup: I live in Milton Keynes.Click to expand...
> 
> i prepare the tax return for our hotel in Milton Keynes... does that make me cool too? :haha:Click to expand...

Absolutely! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turtles :flower:

feeling a little/anxious/scared/negative this morning 

took a nice hpt to help

have a great day
 



Attached Files:







2-3.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning Everyone! :hi:

Hope everyone is ok? :flower:

I'm slowly on the mend! Thank god! Lol!

Looks like it's just u and me crunchster! :thumbup:

Glad u did another hpt! I think u should now officially change your status to preggo!!! :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Morning Everyone! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? :flower:
> 
> I'm slowly on the mend! Thank god! Lol!
> 
> Looks like it's just u and me crunchster! :thumbup:
> 
> Glad u did another hpt! I think u should now officially change your status to preggo!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

I dunno moomin pants, could do a kit and be a smidge xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: moomin!
I'm here will be here all day... Glad you are feeling better sweety :hugs: 
Crunchie such a beautiful sight! I think I have finally o'd but I also think I am out. Didn't :sex: last night with my head in the shed... The OH fell asleep anyway!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: crunch. If it makes you feel better maybe you could do the smidge preggo thing!


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> Sad night tonight unfortunately one of my furbabies has passed on tonight, though for the best I'm gonna miss her. Sweet was a sapphire winter White dwarf hamster who had an abscess I had to do a mini operation on to try and save her was touch and go but it gave her another 2 months and she recovered well, her fur had even grown back :) but she will be buried tomorrow along with her wooden carrot chew!

ah hun im sorry :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

how is everyone this morning? I am absolutely shattered so only popping in as going to have a quick sleep before housework :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Sorry I signed off so abruptly last night, my head was hurting, still is in fact:growlmad: 

BUT there are more important things to address;

Emandi what a lovely message:hugs: I have waves of strong affection for you guys too:flower:

Kit I wouldn't worry about the leak my darling. It's hard to trust people in work places, they register info on a professional level and not a personal one- so if your pregnancy had some relevance in a planning issue or something it would have been leaked without much consideration for your perspective :shrug: :friends::hugs2: I told my DH you're pregnant ages ago, :blush: sorry!

Mummy April I LOVE FAKE FOOD! I can't wait 'til Holly gets to the fake food stage:haha: When I was in 6th form and at uni I carried a very realistic slice of fake bacon in my bag, it became quite legendary and was put to much comic use. Oh I miss that slice of bacon, I must find another.
Love the butterfly pants:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> how is everyone this morning? I am absolutely shattered so only popping in as going to have a quick sleep before housework :/

I have a stonking headache still, quite rare for me, and am trying to do lots of housework. I've cleared out a cupboard in the kitchen which I've been meaning to for ages- it was one of those cupboards you have to shut really quickly to stop stuff toppling out:blush: It had my manual breast pump and bottles that LO has grown out of (not that she ever used any of them, she refused to:shrug:) and loads of odd bits and bobs. I even found a rabbit shaped jelly mould I'd forgotten I had :bunny::happydance:

My DSS came home ridiculously early from school, at 10am, and straight away switched on his playstation- I'm not usually a wicked stepmother but I thought it's a bit much on a school day morning, so I sent him out to take the dog for a walk:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Sad night tonight unfortunately one of my furbabies has passed on tonight, though for the best I'm gonna miss her. Sweet was a sapphire winter White dwarf hamster who had an abscess I had to do a mini operation on to try and save her was touch and go but it gave her another 2 months and she recovered well, her fur had even grown back :) but she will be buried tomorrow along with her wooden carrot chew!

Sorry for your furbaby :hugs::sadangel:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Lunalady!:wave:

Welcome:flower::fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning turtles :flower:
> 
> feeling a little/anxious/scared/negative this morning
> 
> took a nice hpt to help
> 
> have a great day

Look at that Frankendigi!:hugs: Monkeylicious!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Jaynie! I see you! I might have to leave you with the tumbleweed since my head hurts and I don't think the screen helps:nope:

Maybe just as well you didn't dtd last night, let your heart sort itself out a bit after your surprise Gmail encounter:winkwink:

Big :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's why I didn't press it Holly, if truth be told. I will be ok. I always am! :hugs: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sarachka

*Hello ladies!*

I woke up at 10:30, I guess I won't be making my 09:00 appointment oooops. I got to wake up in daylight, with OH though, the two things I miss during the week. I have a killer headache thanks to Bethany and her virtually contagious headache! Will take some pills and mong out for the day. I'll do a proper catch up in a moment


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :wave:

I've not caught up yet, so will relax for a while with a nice glass of orange juice while I do - see Molly, I do listen!:thumbup:

In the meantime..I'll try to post a couple of "pot pics" which allows me to formally introduce you to my navel orange:cloud9: (and also my navel :shock:) It took me far too long to work out how to turn off the flash on this new camera but I think you should be able to see my protruding belly :blush:

My steriliser etc is arriving today :happydance:...I will surely have to play with it :)

Anyway....off to catch up :coffee: 

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Poop...won't upload pot pics :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (4 members and 0 guests)
> Sarachka, kit_cat, firstbaby25+, HollyMonkey+

Awwww all my favourites xxxx
Awwww all my fab


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm in my first 2ww! DH and I decided over Christmas to start TTC after my period (LMP started Dec. 23rd). Unfortunately I got super sick during the time I was supposed to O, so I'm not sure if I did. But we still :sex: as many days as I physically could being so sick. So I'm hoping SOMETHING happened!
> Because I'm not sure if I did O this month, I can only guess at how many DPO I am at... but I think it's about 8? I really should wait until next week when AF is due to test... but I kinda want to test this weekend.
> Symptom wise I haven't had much... I've had a bit of cramping yesterday and today and gas. I usually NEVER have gas - I mean I fart so infrequently (sorry TMI!!!), but today I've been so gassy that it's painful! LOL!
> And I've been feeling a titch nauseous the past few days, but that's normal for me. I'm like ALWAYS nauseous. Weird? Yeah, I think so, too.
> 
> Welp, just want to join the club! :D

Hello and welcome LunaLady :thumbup: :hi:

Sounds like you might have some symptoms going on there....maybe? I wish you all the luck in the world on your TTC journey...may you be with child in the merest blink of an eye :hugs:

Lots of love and :dust: to you..

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

jeepprincess said:


> The craziest thing just happened to me...I xray people for a living and I was xraying a very sweet lady from Russia and she looked at me and asked me "do you have children?" and I said "not yet ma'am, but we are trying for our first!" and she looked at me and said..."this year and its going to be a boy!" What a sweet lady...lets hope shes right  boy or girl I don't really care...just a healthy little baby is all I want  Just thought I would share that with yall bc it was such a nice moment :dust:

Aww that is lovely :flower: I really hope she's "gifted" and it comes true! How are you doing anyway m'love? Feeling a bit less gutted? Hope so. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Sad night tonight unfortunately one of my furbabies has passed on tonight, though for the best I'm gonna miss her. Sweet was a sapphire winter White dwarf hamster who had an abscess I had to do a mini operation on to try and save her was touch and go but it gave her another 2 months and she recovered well, her fur had even grown back :) but she will be buried tomorrow along with her wooden carrot chew!

Ahh Ginge...so sorry my sweet. That is rotten.:nope: May she gnaw happily on her wooden carrot chew wherever she's headed. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Kit :flower:, I lived in Aylesbury for a year couple of years back. Lovely town. Where do you live?
> 
> Ooh, I like Aylesbury too :thumbup: I live in Milton Keynes.Click to expand...
> 
> i prepare the tax return for our hotel in Milton Keynes... does that make me cool too? :haha:Click to expand...

Newbie my lovely....you are WAY cool in my book no matter what! :thumbup::coolio:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning turtles :flower:
> 
> feeling a little/anxious/scared/negative this morning
> 
> took a nice hpt to help
> 
> have a great day

YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? :flower:
> 
> I'm slowly on the mend! Thank god! Lol!
> 
> Looks like it's just u and me crunchster! :thumbup:
> 
> Glad u did another hpt! I think u should now officially change your status to preggo!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I dunno moomin pants, could do a kit and be a smidge xxxClick to expand...

:hi: Moomin and Crunchie :flower:

Moomin, so glad you're getting better...you must be fighting fit for your weekend!! 

Crunchie....yes, defo get to changing your status...YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: moomin!
> I'm here will be here all day... Glad you are feeling better sweety :hugs:
> Crunchie such a beautiful sight! I think I have finally o'd but I also think I am out. Didn't :sex: last night with my head in the shed... The OH fell asleep anyway!

Hello lovely Jaynie :wave:

I think I've missed something....your head was in the shed??? I'm thinking that this is a euphemism for something and that your head wasn't actually in the shed? :shrug:

Sheesh...men eh, can't keep em awake sometimes!!! :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Hello ladies!*
> 
> I woke up at 10:30, I guess I won't be making my 09:00 appointment oooops. I got to wake up in daylight, with OH though, the two things I miss during the week. I have a killer headache thanks to Bethany and her virtually contagious headache! Will take some pills and mong out for the day. I'll do a proper catch up in a moment

Hello m'love :wave:

Oh dear....need to rescedule yourself in at the docs eh? Hope your head's a bit better now you will have "monged" out :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> Scenes from breakfast this morning in the monkeyhouse...check out that bed hair!!

I so meant to comment on these yesterday and was so tired I forgot. HOLLY IS RIDICULOUSLY BEAUTIFUL!!!! I really do see a distinct look of you in her. You're so lucky and you're so right to be so proud and show her off. Keep the pics a-comin' my sweet :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes Kit all the talk with the ex was no good for my head. Have you never heard the expression? Head's in the shed? It was not with me last night... I was thinking it will be my luck to be preggo now with all this going on... Maybe I will invoke sod's law and once and for all wave goodbye to Joe... My one that got away...

:hi: sarachka! Sorry about the appointment, sure you can make another and enjoy the day with your OH :thumbup: I like being one of your favourites. Loving the signature thread. Is this where I have to make formal siggy requests now? 

When does Littlespy find out what she is having?


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes Kit all the talk with the ex was no good for my head. Have you never heard the expression? Head's in the shed? It was not with me last night... I was thinking it will be my luck to be preggo now with all this going on... Maybe I will invoke sod's law and once and for all wave goodbye to Joe... My one that got away...
> 
> :hi: sarachka! Sorry about the appointment, sure you can make another and enjoy the day with your OH :thumbup: I like being one of your favourites. Loving the signature thread. Is this where I have to make formal siggy requests now?
> 
> When does Littlespy find out what she is having?

I know what you mean about sod's law!! I hope to invoke it sometimes too. 

Noo you and all my turtle loves can still ask me on here for siggies. I really need to grt working on my site. I think I have a bascule concept in my head.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes Kit all the talk with the ex was no good for my head. Have you never heard the expression? Head's in the shed? It was not with me last night... I was thinking it will be my luck to be preggo now with all this going on... Maybe I will invoke sod's law and once and for all wave goodbye to Joe... My one that got away...
> 
> :hi: sarachka! Sorry about the appointment, sure you can make another and enjoy the day with your OH :thumbup: I like being one of your favourites. Loving the signature thread. Is this where I have to make formal siggy requests now?
> 
> When does Littlespy find out what she is having?

Aha! Head's in the shed is a saying...nope never heard it but i like it!!:thumbup:

You know Jaynie...I most often think that that we are right where we are supposed to be. Also, it's so easy to romanticise an old relationship when you're in the stability of a long term one...and although I wouldn't dream of saying that Joe isn't all that and some more besides....but would you still feel those flutters several years into a relationship with Joe having kissed what you have with Adam goodbye? He may be the one that got away but maybe you gained more than you lost? Just a thought from an old woman :jo:

Yeah, I'd like to know about LittleSpy's :baby: too....she did promise to come and tell us but I think she may have another week or so before the scan.


----------



## Sarachka

On paper my OH is a really bad choice, but I'm ridiculously in love with HIM not his situation. For this reason my sister doesn't think much of him, even though shes never met him. She asked me the other day what his financial situation is which I find really rude and prying. her and her husband speak to each other in a really awful, aggressive way, tell each other to f**k off etc all the time. I'd never dream (dare!) to talk to OH like that and would be soooo upset if he spoke to me like it. So what makes her think she has the perfect hubby and perfect life just bc they have loads of money?!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit, such wise words - I know what you mean, with the relationship thing! I am guilty of it, I get bored easily which is my problem but Adam isn't perfect and the reason we are together is because I resigned myself to it not being perfect with someone else AND me wanting something more than I wanted to be single. I had not thought anything like this until yesterday with the ex! The crux of my last paragraph is that basically me and Adam survive because I am so tolerant of him. When we split he couldn't find anyone to put up with him and I kind of thought he would change and he has, just not so much the rest is down to me changing to become a bit more tolerant/realistic. Sometimes I wish I had a boyf that made me feel special and was occassionally romantic etc etc. I suppose Joe has done nothing for stirring up doubts that normally lie dormant until he fucks me off!! Excuse my french! 

I really appreciate you girls :) Emandi I feel the same sweet! You are all amazing i'm glad I am on this TTC journey with all of you!


----------



## gemini71

Hello everyone .... I'm new to the forum. Have been TTC for about 9 months and had a small op to remove a fibroid a few months ago. I'm 10 DPO today (I think!) and have been experiencing AF cramps for about 3 days - but without the usual other AF symptons, sore breast etc. Anyway - I took a first response test at lunchtime (forgot to do FMU) and I think I see a faint line. 

I'm not sure if it's really there, or if I'm justing willing it to be there.

Can anyone else see it? Does anyone know if the digital ones are more or less sensitive?

Thanks - good luck to everyone else in the TWW 

G
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gemini71

Ha ha ... now it's uploaded, even I can't see the line at that resolution!


----------



## Sarachka

Yep Jaynie no one is perfect. There are no perfect men or perfect relationships. I'm sure Adam has loads of good points. Does he have a big one? Is he a bit of a stud in the bedroom? Makes a lovely cuppa?


----------



## MoominMumma

gemini71 said:


> Hello everyone .... I'm new to the forum. Have been TTC for about 9 months and had a small op to remove a fibroid a few months ago. I'm 10 DPO today (I think!) and have been experiencing AF cramps for about 3 days - but without the usual other AF symptons, sore breast etc. Anyway - I took a first response test at lunchtime (forgot to do FMU) and I think I see a faint line.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's really there, or if I'm justing willing it to be there.
> 
> Can anyone else see it? Does anyone know if the digital ones are more or less sensitive?
> 
> Thanks - good luck to everyone else in the TWW
> 
> G

Hey Hun! :hi:

Welcome to this mad and wonderful thread!

Just wanted to say that I am 10000000% sure that is a :bfp:!!! I am on my iPhone and I can see it! And usually I can't see any lines on my phone, only on my laptop!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!

U r preggo!!! Congrats!!!

Do one with fmu tomorrow and I bet the line is darker!!! :happydance::winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hi Gemini welcome to the ttc madness. I'm not sure I can see something ... Maybe I can. I'm on my phone though so I don't have a nice big screen


----------



## gemini71

Thanks both ... I hardly dare to let myself get excited. I'll do another one tomorrow and will update you.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Sorry I signed off so abruptly last night, my head was hurting, still is in fact:growlmad:
> 
> BUT there are more important things to address;
> 
> Emandi what a lovely message:hugs: I have waves of strong affection for you guys too:flower:
> 
> Kit I wouldn't worry about the leak my darling. It's hard to trust people in work places, they register info on a professional level and not a personal one- so if your pregnancy had some relevance in a planning issue or something it would have been leaked without much consideration for your perspective :shrug: :friends::hugs2: I told my DH you're pregnant ages ago, :blush: sorry!
> 
> Mummy April I LOVE FAKE FOOD! I can't wait 'til Holly gets to the fake food stage:haha: When I was in 6th form and at uni I carried a very realistic slice of fake bacon in my bag, it became quite legendary and was put to much comic use. Oh I miss that slice of bacon, I must find another.
> Love the butterfly pants:thumbup:

hehe thankyou :blush: the girls have so much fake food some quite realistic! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone this morning? I am absolutely shattered so only popping in as going to have a quick sleep before housework :/
> 
> I have a stonking headache still, quite rare for me, and am trying to do lots of housework. I've cleared out a cupboard in the kitchen which I've been meaning to for ages- it was one of those cupboards you have to shut really quickly to stop stuff toppling out:blush: It had my manual breast pump and bottles that LO has grown out of (not that she ever used any of them, she refused to:shrug:) and loads of odd bits and bobs. I even found a rabbit shaped jelly mould I'd forgotten I had :bunny::happydance:
> 
> My DSS came home ridiculously early from school, at 10am, and straight away switched on his playstation- I'm not usually a wicked stepmother but I thought it's a bit much on a school day morning, so I sent him out to take the dog for a walk:haha:Click to expand...

wow you did have a productive morning and with a headache i do hope it goes soon i hate headaches :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

i'm failing on adam's good points sarachka! He makes a good cuppa, but never makes a cuppa... He plays on his phone too much. His selling point and I have said this before - is the security he offers me although he is all of these bad things he will never be capable of ending it with me, I am 10000% sure that if we ever finish... It will be me that ends it and at the time when I got with him I wanted this security more than anything in the whole wide world!


----------



## mummyApril

gemini71 said:


> Hello everyone .... I'm new to the forum. Have been TTC for about 9 months and had a small op to remove a fibroid a few months ago. I'm 10 DPO today (I think!) and have been experiencing AF cramps for about 3 days - but without the usual other AF symptons, sore breast etc. Anyway - I took a first response test at lunchtime (forgot to do FMU) and I think I see a faint line.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's really there, or if I'm justing willing it to be there.
> 
> Can anyone else see it? Does anyone know if the digital ones are more or less sensitive?
> 
> Thanks - good luck to everyone else in the TWW
> 
> G

i can see a little line :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> On paper my OH is a really bad choice, but I'm ridiculously in love with HIM not his situation. For this reason my sister doesn't think much of him, even though shes never met him. She asked me the other day what his financial situation is which I find really rude and prying. her and her husband speak to each other in a really awful, aggressive way, tell each other to f**k off etc all the time. I'd never dream (dare!) to talk to OH like that and would be soooo upset if he spoke to me like it. So what makes her think she has the perfect hubby and perfect life just bc they have loads of money?!

On paper my OH was a particularly bad prospect and I did well not to give my mum too much detail in the early days until she got to know and like him for the good bits :blush: I don't think you should pay too much heed to what your sis thinks as it's your life my sweet and if OH makes you a happy bunny and there is more positive than negative about the relationship..then so be it! :thumbup: Money means absolutely nothing in terms of a relationship and money in itself will never make us happy (although it can make life easier granted) Some of my happiest memories with OH are when we had hardly a penny to our name (when we first got together, the first task was to clear his rather impresive debts!) If your sis is anythig like mine, you may come in for a bit of critiscism from her simply to deflect from her own insecurities. My sis is the biggest culprit of this!


----------



## kit_cat

gemini71 said:


> Hello everyone .... I'm new to the forum. Have been TTC for about 9 months and had a small op to remove a fibroid a few months ago. I'm 10 DPO today (I think!) and have been experiencing AF cramps for about 3 days - but without the usual other AF symptons, sore breast etc. Anyway - I took a first response test at lunchtime (forgot to do FMU) and I think I see a faint line.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's really there, or if I'm justing willing it to be there.
> 
> Can anyone else see it? Does anyone know if the digital ones are more or less sensitive?
> 
> Thanks - good luck to everyone else in the TWW
> 
> G

Hi gemini71!! :wave:

Welcome to the fun....and I SEE A LINE!!!!!!!! Good luck sweetie:flower:

I think the digital tests are a little less sensitive but I'd expect that by tomorrow (11DPO) a digital would pick it up. I hope this is the start of your BFP!! FX'd


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I see a teeny tiny line too! I hope this is indeed a :bfp: for you :flower: 
:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi girls! just popping in to catch up from what i missed over night and to say hello before i dive head 1st into all this work. Hope everyone has a lovely day and all headaches disappear! keep up the good convo! :thumbup: 

:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think that I have managed to give my head a sufficient wobble. When I was listing all the things about my OH I realised that I love the fact that he's unloveable, maybe. I like that unlike all of the other blokes i've been with - he doesn't lie down for me. I experience a 'real like' with him. We have our ups and our downs and he's so different from me! Wouldn't life be boring if we were all the same? 

*makes above statement relationship mantra*

Kit and Sarachka and HollyMonkey and Mollykins and Trin and Emandi and everyone- thank you for talking it out with me - provoking the head wobble... Now Adam and I have a free house this weekend and I might enlighten myself with some pointless :sex: - my temp soared today :)

Could someone look at my chart and tell me when they think FF will say I O'd? I'm :shrug: well i'm beat! It's spiked today but has been climbing for a couple of days? :shrug:?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gemini I can see a line too:thumbup:

Right I've done enough housework for one day.:sulk: Still not finished though. Sorry you got my headache Sarachka but I think I got mine from Trinitymom, she had one the other night and the time it takes to get from Sth Africa to France seems about right that I got it yesterday afternoon. Hope yours has gone now:flower: Mine's still there, hiding behind the paracetomol:img:

It's funny Jaynie because I made the assumption (maybe based on your siggy!) that you and Adam were the perfect young couple massively in love with no complicated bits (apart from the house buying!) No couple is ever like that really I know, but I was under the virtual illusion!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi girls! just popping in to catch up from what i missed over night and to say hello before i dive head 1st into all this work. Hope everyone has a lovely day and all headaches disappear! keep up the good convo! :thumbup:
> 
> :kiss:

Thanks:flower: I'm not cool like you because I have no dealings whatsoever with Milton Keynes:cry: Good luck with the work:bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> On paper my OH is a really bad choice, but I'm ridiculously in love with HIM not his situation. For this reason my sister doesn't think much of him, even though shes never met him. She asked me the other day what his financial situation is which I find really rude and prying. her and her husband speak to each other in a really awful, aggressive way, tell each other to f**k off etc all the time. I'd never dream (dare!) to talk to OH like that and would be soooo upset if he spoke to me like it. So what makes her think she has the perfect hubby and perfect life just bc they have loads of money?!

DH and I have a couple of friends who treat each other like that, we make excuses not to meet them unless we're in other company coz it's so embarassing:blush: And they're rich. 
Because DH and I are a recomposed family we have money issues with his ex, it's a bit of a sour point for me- he left her everything and pays everything for the kids (and I do a fair amount of their washing and cooking:growlmad:) and she _still_ pumps him for money:grr: So I don't think money ever made anyone happy, though as Kit said it can make things easier.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yep Jaynie no one is perfect. There are no perfect men or perfect relationships. I'm sure Adam has loads of good points. Does he have a big one? Is he a bit of a stud in the bedroom? Makes a lovely cuppa?

I daren't ask _how_ big a *big one* is in your book:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> On paper my OH is a really bad choice, but I'm ridiculously in love with HIM not his situation. For this reason my sister doesn't think much of him, even though shes never met him. She asked me the other day what his financial situation is which I find really rude and prying. her and her husband speak to each other in a really awful, aggressive way, tell each other to f**k off etc all the time. I'd never dream (dare!) to talk to OH like that and would be soooo upset if he spoke to me like it. So what makes her think she has the perfect hubby and perfect life just bc they have loads of money?!
> 
> On paper my OH was a particularly bad prospect and I did well not to give my mum too much detail in the early days until she got to know and like him for the good bits :blush: I don't think you should pay too much heed to what your sis thinks as it's your life my sweet and if OH makes you a happy bunny and there is more positive than negative about the relationship..then so be it! :thumbup: Money means absolutely nothing in terms of a relationship and money in itself will never make us happy (although it can make life easier granted) Some of my happiest memories with OH are when we had hardly a penny to our name (when we first got together, the first task was to clear his rather impresive debts!) If your sis is anythig like mine, you may come in for a bit of critiscism from her simply to deflect from her own insecurities. My sis is the biggest culprit of this!Click to expand...


Also Kit - because this is the second time we have gine out... The first time he was such an arse but we had both been so when I got back with him it was very hush hush as I wanted to be more than sure when I told my loving family that I was going out with someone who hurt me so :cloud9: I like that they have my back but it can be a pain sometimes! But yes, I wouldn't want to undo this work. I am going to keep it civil with Joe - he knows about Adam being part of the original 'triangle' so he has no right to expect me to text all the time right? Yesterday was good and if I virtually 'bump' into him again and my intentions are good my head will stay on! :haha:

:hi: newbie... I'm on the psych couch here! I think i'm out of the woods got my girl coming round :hugs: they will give my head a wobble!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie* I think if your temp stays up for another 2 days FF will say you O'd CD20 :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm hungry I need some lunch.


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Holly Pie. I'm kind of in I had PM :sex: CD18 so we shall see. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I'm watching One Born Every Minute. This woman is really screaming - it must be torture. I can't do it! I can't do it! I'm gonna buy one from Russia


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles
WHAT A LONG CATCH UP!!! :coffee:

*Jaynie*, I would say cd 19 - when you got the dip? Not sure. Mine dipped and I've had 3 highs since then but it stil hasn't said I o'ed. Maybe because I only got one +opk? Who knows :shrug:

*Sarachka*, you are the QUEEN of siggies. They are SO beautiful. Loads of good luck for the website :flower: (I always think that one looks more like a 4 leaf clover)

*Holly*, sorry I gave you a headache...if it's any consolation, it came back to me today

Welcome *LunaLady*. I LOVE the sound of your wedding :winkwink: And for the proper intro...always the polite thing to do. Welcome to the nuthouse :wacko:

*Gemini* - looks like a line to me :thumbup:

:hi: all the other turtles

Well, 2-3 dpo (depends on who you believe) and nothing much to report. Had like 3 minute of twingy cramps but that was it. 

The good news is that my bloods came back and the antibodies were negative :happydance: SO happy!

Such a busy day. Did the last of this week's 5km walks- so 25 km walked this week - worked all morning and then did some laser on myself to try sort out my stupid tendons, then had lunch with my bff (the crazy drunk lesbian). She is getting married :happydance: So happy for her. Her girlfirend is great and since she went on antidepressants (I took her in and made her get a script) she is far more stable. Oh, and my FIL came in for a consult wearing....wait for it....boxer shorts, a golf shirt and NO SHOES! It was REALLY hot today but REALLY!!!! Rather embarrassing! :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> OMG I'm watching One Born Every Minute. This woman is really screaming - it must be torture. I can't do it! I can't do it! I'm gonna buy one from Russia

I'm tempted to buy one from Russia myself...a little girl :haha:

But you really really can do it! In all the births I've attended (and there've been ALOT!) I only had one screamer


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OMG I'm watching One Born Every Minute. This woman is really screaming - it must be torture. I can't do it! I can't do it! I'm gonna buy one from Russia

I KNOW!!! You must be watching the episode from the beginning of the week. The thing is, you can see some of the staff trying not to snigger because she is so way OTT! I know it's a case of each to her own but I so don't want to be like that....please gawd no :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm watching One Born Every Minute. This woman is really screaming - it must be torture. I can't do it! I can't do it! I'm gonna buy one from Russia
> 
> I'm tempted to buy one from Russia myself...a little girl :haha:
> 
> But you really really can do it! In all the births I've attended (and there've been ALOT!) I only had one screamerClick to expand...

:hi: Trinity

That is good to know! There's hope for me not to behave like a total idiot then - phew!


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> :hugs::kiss:

:thumbup:well done on your post catch hope it brings you lots of luck emandi:dust::dust:to you 



LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> If you think you can handle it, grab yourself a huggy jacket and set yourself down and tell us a bit about yourself. :haha:
> 
> What do you do? Where do you live? In the states? Or in the UK? Or perhaps in France or South Afric with one of our resident turtles? :winkwink: How long have you been with your OH? etc, etc.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Mollykins!! :flower:
> 
> I'm currently a housewife cloud9:), but I'm also a massage therapist. I have been for several years, but my hubby and I bought our first house in September (2010) and it was quite a move away from the spa I was working at, so I quit. We decided I'd be a housewife until I get promoted to stay at home mom. :)
> 
> We live in the States - Seattle area. :) Not as exotic as France or anything, but I do love it here. Born and raised. Hubby is from Wisconsin. We met on Match.com five and a half years ago and have been married since 8-8-08.
> 
> We have some furkids (two dogs and two cats) and we're pretty much huge geeks! We play World of Warcraft together! But, we also love camping and hiking and getting out to play in the beautiful area we live in.
> 
> WRT babies... if you would have asked us even two years ago if we were going to have kids, we would have said NO WAY! But, about a year and a half ago I played 'doula' to a massage school friend during the birth of her son and my biological clock started ticking... I had the urge to have a baby so badly! We were not in a place financially or anything to start trying then, but we are now. My husband works at Microsoft and through them we have excellent health care coverage! Everything is covered 100%. I am so blessed :cloud9:
> 
> I think my husband is even more excited than I am, now, to get pregnant. Since we started trying last month he's been asking me if I think I'm pregnant yet. I think I've explained the whole menstrual cycle to him about five times now!!!
> 
> Well, I think that was probably more than anyone wanted to know!! Ha.
> 
> Dust to everyone!! :flower:Click to expand...

:hi:welcome lunalady glad you found us crazy turtles!!!!!good luck and :dust::dust:to you[/SIZE

mummyapril loving your tummy :thumbup:


hope everyone is well catching up again :dohh:what have i missed:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm watching One Born Every Minute. This woman is really screaming - it must be torture. I can't do it! I can't do it! I'm gonna buy one from Russia
> 
> I'm tempted to buy one from Russia myself...a little girl :haha:
> 
> But you really really can do it! In all the births I've attended (and there've been ALOT!) I only had one screamerClick to expand...

I remember shaking my head alot from side to side during labour and thinking to myself "God the nurses must think I'm a nutcase" but it really helped with the agony:haha: Paula Radcliffe does it when she's running, so maybe there's something in it?!:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone so its finally friday yay :)


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh Holly. Your mood thingy says :sick:...is your headache persistent? Hope it's not migraine? :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Mummyapril I have a really strong feeling you're having a boy.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone so its finally friday yay :)

Hello petal...yes, I am so glad it's Friday!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning love doves :coffee:

Finally finished catching up and have forgotten all that I want to comment on. :dohh: I trust everyone has loads of PMA this lovely Friday. :thumbup: Weekend plans anyone?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mummyapril I have a really strong feeling you're having a boy.

Oh Sarachka... feel free to have the same feeling for me. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Mummyapril I have a really strong feeling you're having a boy.

oh really? i think i am :) ohh its scary lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Oooooooooooooooo :shock:

I have just had the oddest feeling in my belly...I have nothing to compare to and it didn't feel like "flutters", but sort of movement...I can't put it in to words.:shrug: Not unpleasant but weird...is that li'l orange or am I about to have a massive attack of flatulence? :blush: I'm not even drinking orange juice now!!


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou for adding me to your turtle list Molly :) so glad to be a turtle :D x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Oooooooooooooooo :shock:
> 
> I have just had the oddest feeling in my belly...I have nothing to compare to and it didn't feel like "flutters", but sort of movement...I can't put it in to words.:shrug: Not unpleasant but weird...is that li'l orange or am I about to have a massive attack of flatulence? :blush: I'm not even drinking orange juice now!!

ohh maybe little orange is having a friday dance? yay :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Hello and welcome LunaLady :thumbup: :hi:
> 
> Sounds like you might have some symptoms going on there....maybe? I wish you all the luck in the world on your TTC journey...may you be with child in the merest blink of an eye :hugs:
> 
> Lots of love and :dust: to you..
> 
> :kiss:

Thank you, Kit_Cat! I read the first 30 or so pages of this thread and I loved reading about you and your BFP! :D


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oooooooooooooooo :shock:
> 
> I have just had the oddest feeling in my belly...I have nothing to compare to and it didn't feel like "flutters", but sort of movement...I can't put it in to words.:shrug: Not unpleasant but weird...is that li'l orange or am I about to have a massive attack of flatulence? :blush: I'm not even drinking orange juice now!!
> 
> ohh maybe little orange is having a friday dance? yay :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: Maybe....'tis very strange if it is...I'm a newbie to all this remember so I get weirded out quite a bit with some stuff that's new to me....that was new for sure!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oooooooooooooooo :shock:
> 
> I have just had the oddest feeling in my belly...I have nothing to compare to and it didn't feel like "flutters", but sort of movement...I can't put it in to words.:shrug: Not unpleasant but weird...is that li'l orange or am I about to have a massive attack of flatulence? :blush: I'm not even drinking orange juice now!!

:happydance: They tell you that your first flutters feel like gas in a way... :happydance: How long ago did you drink the orange juice?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome LunaLady :thumbup: :hi:
> 
> Sounds like you might have some symptoms going on there....maybe? I wish you all the luck in the world on your TTC journey...may you be with child in the merest blink of an eye :hugs:
> 
> Lots of love and :dust: to you..
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Thank you, Kit_Cat! I read the first 30 or so pages of this thread and I loved reading about you and your BFP! :DClick to expand...

Ah you're very welcome! I got in there quick with my BFP eh? You did well reading 30 pages...this thread is unbelievably long now! It takes me all my time to catch up in the morning from the day before!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oooooooooooooooo :shock:
> 
> I have just had the oddest feeling in my belly...I have nothing to compare to and it didn't feel like "flutters", but sort of movement...I can't put it in to words.:shrug: Not unpleasant but weird...is that li'l orange or am I about to have a massive attack of flatulence? :blush: I'm not even drinking orange juice now!!
> 
> :happydance: They tell you that your first flutters feel like gas in a way... :happydance: How long ago did you drink the orange juice?Click to expand...

I drank the OJ way back this morning, so whatever it is, I don't think it's OJ related :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Very nice introduction! And Seattle! Finally! I west coast girl! :haha: I'm in Oregon and most of these lovely turtles are from across the pond; UK, France, and even South Africa so they are 9-10 hours away from the west coast United States. :dohh: Of course the upside is, if any one I am speaking to ever wonders aloud what time it might be in the UK, France, or SA I will be able to tell them right quick and they will think me genius! :smug: :rofl:
> 
> A bit about me... I have two wonderful little girls (ages 5 and 3), I am currently pregnant again after 18 cycles trying to conceive after I lost twins due to one being ectopic. I am due with this lovely bundle 8 September. :thumbup: I have the most amazing OH; super supportive, sweet, amazing... all things a girl could ask for in her own personal hero. :cloud9: Oy! Mushy stuff. :haha: I am a SAHM so I am able to spend time and care for my LO's.
> 
> It's lovely that your DH is so enthusiastic! :hugs: I hope this cycle is it for you, but if it's not, we're here... and we are awesome PMA (positive mental attitude) cheerleaders. :dance:
> 
> Oh! And we are going to need pics of the furbabies... standard protocol you know. :winkwink:

Thanks, Mollykins!

Yay for West Coast Girls!! My grandma lives in Oregon - my mom grew up there (in Albany)! I go there quite often. :)

Sounds like you have a lovely family!! Sounds like you've got a lovely DH, too!! :cloud9:
I'm sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

My DH has to keep reminding me about the PMA thing. He told me as he was leaving for work 'Remember, no Negative Nancy today. Be a Positive.... Peggy.' LOL :haha: I'm pretty positive about this whole TTC thing, it's just other aspects of me that I can get down on.

Sooooo.... I think I'm going to test on Sunday. I *think* that will be 10 DPO. I got sick during the time I was supposed to O, so I didn't take my temp and checking my CM was the last thing on my mind. Sunday will be CD25, though, so might be too soon?

Symptom spotting wise... today I had some horrible cramps and diarrhea this morning. And yesterday I was so incredible nauseous that all I ate were two eggs for breakfast and some mushrooms for dinner - and about one bite of meatloaf before I thought I'd puke if I had another...

And my chart looks good, other than missing a whole week's worth of temps and such when I was deathly ill. I even have a temp dip approx. 6-7 DPO! 

FX, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high...!


----------



## emandi

Kit :flower:, yay for the movements :happydance: (hope they are :winkwink:).
I'm still waiting for your pot pictures :winkwink:.

Helloooo :hi: mummyApril, newmummy, Molly, Holly,Jaynie, Sarachka, Ginge (sorry about your loss :hugs:), lunaLady, Trinity, Crunchie and everyone.
It's fridayyyyy :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ahh Holly. Your mood thingy says :sick:...is your headache persistent? Hope it's not migraine? :nope:

Yes that was the closest mood indicator I could get to 'headache'! :haha: It's still loitering, but it's not a migraine and I think I'll swim tonight anyway. LO's been a bit out of sorts today too, off her food and sleeping lots, that began last night:shrug: But no temperature and I rang the doc who did her jabs on Monday to see if it could be related but she said probably not, but if her temperature's normal not to worry too much and keep an eye on her. So I took her to the baker's to buy her favourite bun at 4pm, and she's eaten some of it, and is now chattering and laughing to herself and speeding around with her brick trolley, so I'm feeling happier :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Have you seen this one?

https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/home/why-your-Zodiac-sign-might-be-wrong-blog-13-vanessa-green.html

very upsetting 

:brat: I want to stay Pisces!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your symptoms sound good Lunalady:thumbup: Is your temp chart on Fertility Friend? Can you get it onto your siggy so we can have a NOSE?!:^o Your butterfly wedding sounds amazing by the way. I went to an indoor butterfly garden at London zoo, it was incredible, huge butterflies landing on our shoulders https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/0002.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Have you seen this one?
> 
> https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/home/why-your-Zodiac-sign-might-be-wrong-blog-13-vanessa-green.html
> 
> very upsetting
> 
> :brat: I want to stay Pisces!!!

And I'm not being Virgo:sulk:


----------



## emandi

Molly :flower:, I'm missing your factoids. Have you run out? :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Morning turtles :flower:
> 
> feeling a little/anxious/scared/negative this morning
> 
> took a nice hpt to help
> 
> have a great day

yay crunchie nice digi :thumbup::baby::flower::winkwink:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome LunaLady :thumbup: :hi:
> 
> Sounds like you might have some symptoms going on there....maybe? I wish you all the luck in the world on your TTC journey...may you be with child in the merest blink of an eye :hugs:
> 
> Lots of love and :dust: to you..
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Thank you, Kit_Cat! I read the first 30 or so pages of this thread and I loved reading about you and your BFP! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ah you're very welcome! I got in there quick with my BFP eh? You did well reading 30 pages...this thread is unbelievably long now! It takes me all my time to catch up in the morning from the day before!!Click to expand...

Hi Kit it takes me an age everyday thats why i dont ost as much as you your a super postr:haha::thumbup:, wow your orange is a moving:baby::thumbup::happydance::happydance:!! Im going to order some bits in the week from mothercare:thumbup: .Im just going to jump in the bath and get ready for a meal out chinese yom yom !!!:happydance: oh and im charging up camera so as i can post my mum tum:blush:


----------



## emandi

Yay, more pot pics on the way!!! :happydance:
Enjoy your meal newmummy :hugs:.

Holly dear :flower:, sorry you and little Holly are not feeling well :awww:.
:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey did anyone hear back from misszoie this morning?? & where has want2bamum gone i thought she was having a scan today ???

Nice mum tum April love ya panties !!!


I want,want,want Kits mum tum pics !!


----------



## mummyApril

im off for a little while everyone am completely fuming and on the verge of tears and cant be on my laptop at the moment speak to you soon x


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey did anyone hear back from misszoie this morning?? & where has want2bamum gone i thought she was having a scan today ???
> 
> Nice mum tum April love ya panties !!!
> 
> 
> I want,want,want Kits mum tum pics !!


Come on girls, peer pressure; WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im off for a little while everyone am completely fuming and on the verge of tears and cant be on my laptop at the moment speak to you soon x

Oh dear hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome LunaLady :thumbup: :hi:
> 
> Sounds like you might have some symptoms going on there....maybe? I wish you all the luck in the world on your TTC journey...may you be with child in the merest blink of an eye :hugs:
> 
> Lots of love and :dust: to you..
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Thank you, Kit_Cat! I read the first 30 or so pages of this thread and I loved reading about you and your BFP! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ah you're very welcome! I got in there quick with my BFP eh? You did well reading 30 pages...this thread is unbelievably long now! It takes me all my time to catch up in the morning from the day before!!Click to expand...

Yep, quite the active thread :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> im off for a little while everyone am completely fuming and on the verge of tears and cant be on my laptop at the moment speak to you soon x

oh no what's wrong?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off too to dinner bath bed LO :baby:


----------



## emandi

mummyApril :hugs::hugs::hugs:, hope you feel better soon my lovely.


----------



## new mummy2010

April whats wrong hope your ok sweetie xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Have you seen this one?
> 
> https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/home/why-your-Zodiac-sign-might-be-wrong-blog-13-vanessa-green.html
> 
> very upsetting
> 
> :brat: I want to stay Pisces!!!
> 
> And I'm not being Virgo:sulk:Click to expand...

Me neither ....and Ophichicus is just a silly made up name too :sulk:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Your symptoms sound good Lunalady:thumbup: Is your temp chart on Fertility Friend? Can you get it onto your siggy so we can have a NOSE?!:^o Your butterfly wedding sounds amazing by the way. I went to an indoor butterfly garden at London zoo, it was incredible, huge butterflies landing on our shoulders https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/0002.gif

Yep, I do have Fertility Friend. This month is the first month of actually charting temps. I was keeping track of my periods, so I put those in.

But, I got really sick during the time I was supposed to O, so I didn't temp or check CM (last thing on my mind!), so I'm not sure when I O'd (if I did!). I put it in my siggy :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im off for a little while everyone am completely fuming and on the verge of tears and cant be on my laptop at the moment speak to you soon x

:hugs: Come back and tell us all about it when you're ready my lovely :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey did anyone hear back from misszoie this morning?? & where has want2bamum gone i thought she was having a scan today ???
> 
> Nice mum tum April love ya panties !!!
> 
> 
> I want,want,want Kits mum tum pics !!
> 
> 
> Come on girls, peer pressure; WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!WE WANT KIT'S MUM TUM PICS!Click to expand...

:rofl: I would but I can't get them to upload...I think they're too big? (The file size, not my tum...not just yet) I compared the file size of the two pot pics I took this morning to other pics I've posted and they are much bigger....anyone know how to get round that? Photos from my old camera are rubbish, so I don't know what else to suggest? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im off for a little while everyone am completely fuming and on the verge of tears and cant be on my laptop at the moment speak to you soon x
> 
> :hugs: Come back and tell us all about it when you're ready my lovely :kiss:Click to expand...

Agreed. Hope you calm soon and come back to vent if/when you need too. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sure you've all seen it... but it's a good watch... makes me happy. :) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance::happydance:Yesterday it was belly bands....today it's my steriliser/bottles/bottle warmer etc etc etc set that's arrived just now!!!!!!:mail::happydance::happydance:

*has tongue poked out corner of mouth while playing with new stuff*


----------



## poas

Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm sure you've all seen it... but it's a good watch... makes me happy. :)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk

*note to self...must invest in some tena pants*

Molly, I think I may have just pee'd a little...thanks for this. I have never seen this and it's THE cutest! It's like a cross between a baby and a grandpa laughing...so funny. I defy anyone not to laugh at this! :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Have you seen this one?
> 
> https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/home/why-your-Zodiac-sign-might-be-wrong-blog-13-vanessa-green.html
> 
> very upsetting
> 
> :brat: I want to stay Pisces!!!

They were talking about this on the radio yesterday. I don't want to be an Ophiuchus :brat:


----------



## mummyApril

god im sorry for going off like that i feel like a spoilt brat lol, i wont post on here as really dont want to be judged anymore :/ sorry again x


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:

Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So pleased for you love......does OH know yet??


----------



## TrinityMom

OH and the boys are watching Wipeouts...I can feel the IQ in the room dropping by the second!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> god im sorry for going off like that i feel like a spoilt brat lol, i wont post on here as really dont want to be judged anymore :/ sorry again x

Aww April...we won't judge you. If you really don't want to chat and get it off your chest then I won't hassle you...but if you do need to talk, don't be put off because you think we'll judge you lovely. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> god im sorry for going off like that i feel like a spoilt brat lol, i wont post on here as really dont want to be judged anymore :/ sorry again x
> 
> Aww April...we won't judge you. If you really don't want to chat and get it off your chest then I won't hassle you...but if you do need to talk, don't be put off because you think we'll judge you lovely. :hugs:Click to expand...

oh i didnt mean as in you turtles just random people that will read it and oh :( i will PM you x


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:WOOHOO! CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> OH and the boys are watching Wipeouts...I can feel the IQ in the room dropping by the second!

Ahhh but it's good fun though eh :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm sure you've all seen it... but it's a good watch... makes me happy. :)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:
> 
> Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So pleased for you love......does OH know yet??Click to expand...

I sent him a picture message of the test,which says pregnant 1-2 weeks and he rang me straight away,saying how amazing it is and how happy he is :happydance: I cant believe it,I know it's still early days (I'm 4 weeks gone) but this takes me out of early mc which has been my stumbling block :) now just got to get through next 2 months so I can breath easy :) I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :happydance::happydance:Yesterday it was belly bands....today it's my steriliser/bottles/bottle warmer etc etc etc set that's arrived just now!!!!!!:mail::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *has tongue poked out corner of mouth while playing with new stuff*

I take it you're not intending to breastfeed then:haha: I loved it when another internet order of baby stuff arrived:happydance: Enjoy!:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> god im sorry for going off like that i feel like a spoilt brat lol, i wont post on here as really dont want to be judged anymore :/ sorry again x

:hugs: We wouldn't judge! Send the judgers here and we'll sort them out :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:
> 
> Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So pleased for you love......does OH know yet??Click to expand...
> 
> I sent him a picture message of the test,which says pregnant 1-2 weeks and he rang me straight away,saying how amazing it is and how happy he is :happydance: I cant believe it,I know it's still early days (I'm 4 weeks gone) but this takes me out of early mc which has been my stumbling block :) now just got to get through next 2 months so I can breath easy :) I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!!Click to expand...

Oh I'm absolutely delighted for you both! :kiss: It's a rollercoaster this whole business eh? Keep positive my love and I'm sure all will be well :hugs::flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:

congrats hun,

just had blood tests for me today to see how broken i am:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:
> 
> Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So pleased for you love......does OH know yet??Click to expand...
> 
> I sent him a picture message of the test,which says pregnant 1-2 weeks and he rang me straight away,saying how amazing it is and how happy he is :happydance: I cant believe it,I know it's still early days (I'm 4 weeks gone) but this takes me out of early mc which has been my stumbling block :) now just got to get through next 2 months so I can breath easy :) I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!!Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS! That's fabulous news!:happydance::happydance::happydance: This one will be sticky, don't you worry I'll see to that! Have some superglue superdust;:dust: That's such happy news:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Yesterday it was belly bands....today it's my steriliser/bottles/bottle warmer etc etc etc set that's arrived just now!!!!!!:mail::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *has tongue poked out corner of mouth while playing with new stuff*
> 
> I take it you're not intending to breastfeed then:haha: I loved it when another internet order of baby stuff arrived:happydance: Enjoy!:flower:Click to expand...

au contraire ma cherie (sorry if that's the worst French you've ever seen :blush:)

I do indeed intend to BF...however, if my plan works out, in order to involve OH in feeding, we will need some bottles et al. I'd like to express and let OH know that joy too :cloud9: I bet this sounds stupidly naive but in my little ideal world, this is what I'd like.......and they were a great deal! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> god im sorry for going off like that i feel like a spoilt brat lol, i wont post on here as really dont want to be judged anymore :/ sorry again x

Are you ok mummyapril? I hope it wasn't something one of us said- our jokes can be a bit ":tease:" sometimes but are never meant to hurt:hugs:


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:
> 
> congrats hun,
> 
> just had blood tests for me today to see how broken i am:cry:Click to expand...

Aww Clare bear, try not to worry too much,and focus on the silver lining-once you have an idea what is holding you up,you can try and counteract it.
You know how adamant I was that I was not preg,and yours and the others kind words and reassurance have been my secret solace.
People here seem great (I'm only new though so could be wrong :winkwink: ) so thats a good support network,and I'm here anytime you need to vent xxxxx Besides you said yourself that we will both succeed so I'm sure your bfp is in the mail xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Mummy April - you have to pm us all! I won't judge you at all... Di you read my posts from yesterday!

Thanks Trin that's the day I want as conception is probo more likely! Ha!

Kit so exciting I was like that with CBFM you sent me :thumbup: :wohoo:

Newmummy you have made me want chinese food - we have just ordered some and got a fire going even though it isn't that cold in this house atm :) :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

How could I forget POAS :bfp: soooo pleased for you :dust: for a sticky one! Congratulations! 

Babyhopes2010 answers can be good... What if it's a simple case of Clomid and that leads to your :bfp: I know it's hard anyway this TTC business without problems but you will get it - keep hoping. Our own Molly had 2 babies and then tried for 18 months for this son of hers :cloud9: you will do just fine I am sure...


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:
> 
> congrats hun,
> 
> just had blood tests for me today to see how broken i am:cry:Click to expand...

Aw no it could be better news than you think:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Yesterday it was belly bands....today it's my steriliser/bottles/bottle warmer etc etc etc set that's arrived just now!!!!!!:mail::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *has tongue poked out corner of mouth while playing with new stuff*
> 
> I take it you're not intending to breastfeed then:haha: I loved it when another internet order of baby stuff arrived:happydance: Enjoy!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> au contraire ma cherie (sorry if that's the worst French you've ever seen :blush:)
> 
> I do indeed intend to BF...however, if my plan works out, in order to involve OH in feeding, we will need some bottles et al. I'd like to express and let OH know that joy too :cloud9: I bet this sounds stupidly naive but in my little ideal world, this is what I'd like.......and they were a great deal! :haha:Click to expand...

That worked perfectly for me with my first 2. I also used to donate to a breast milk bank for AIDS babies. But with my 3rd I had almost no milk :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to do a Moomin here....did you all miss my post about my antibody tests?? :shrug: Or do you just not love me anymore :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok call me a wimp but I'm wimping out of swimming club tonight:shrug: My headache is still vaguely there, it's only a paracetomol away, plus it's raining cats and dogs so the bike ride to the pool is looking somewhat unappealing.
INSTEAD I have poured myself a glass of white (yeah yeah, _Naughty HollyMonkey_ I hear you muttering, but hopefully it will be my last, or one of my last, for 9 months or so[-o&lt;)
I'm also eating Wasa biscuits with tuna and sun dried tomatoes as a little accompanying appetiser:munch:Steak, green beans and lentils for dinner, bit of an iron theme going on there....:bodyb::fool:

Oh yes; Holly ate all her nom nom at dinner and seems to be in fine spirits:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for Kit and her new toys! :dance: Oh and that's a perfectly wonderful plan- about letting OH feed bebe as well. :thumbup: We've (my OH and I) done that too. :thumbup:

POAS! THAT FAB NEWS!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:

April- I understand that you wouldn't want the general public to judge you... glad you know that we wouldn't. :hugs:

Trin- FAB news about your negative antibody results!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Confession... this is what I do when I am in need of a good giggle.... I watch videos of the cutest bebes giggling. :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXXm696UbKY


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> Yay for Kit and her new toys! :dance: Oh and that's a perfectly wonderful plan- about letting OH feed bebe as well. :thumbup: We've (my OH and I) done that too. :thumbup:
> 
> POAS! THAT FAB NEWS!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:
> 
> April- I understand that you wouldn't want the general public to judge you... glad you know that we wouldn't. :hugs:
> 
> Trin- FAB news about your negative antibody results!! :happydance:

Thankyou :) I know it is early,but how did u get the little 'baby/fruit' thing from...I want to track the citrussy goodness :)
Just realised yours isn't the fruit one...wow,way to look insane!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Glad little Miss is in better spirits. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to do a Moomin here....did you all miss my post about my antibody tests?? :shrug: Or do you just not love me anymore :cry:

Oh sorry my love....that is fantastic news about the antibodies tests. To be honest...I'm not sure what that's all about really. Can you tell me? Forgive my stoopidness :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

I :brat::brat::brat: a Mothercare in SA! They have such lovely stuff...beautiful bras...and so cheap
Maybe I'll get them to deliver to my granddad and he can send on to me


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to do a Moomin here....did you all miss my post about my antibody tests?? :shrug: Or do you just not love me anymore :cry:
> 
> Oh sorry my love....that is fantastic news about the antibodies tests. To be honest...I'm not sure what that's all about really. Can you tell me? Forgive my stoopidness :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry, just thought I'd have a poor me moment :blush:

I'm Rh- and the mc may have been because I didn't have an anti-D injection after my last son (first 2 were + don't know what the youngest is). So I had an anti-D and the fact that I don't have antibodies in my blodd means that I shouldn't reject another baby


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Yay for Kit and her new toys! :dance: Oh and that's a perfectly wonderful plan- about letting OH feed bebe as well. :thumbup: We've (my OH and I) done that too. :thumbup:
> 
> POAS! THAT FAB NEWS!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:
> 
> April- I understand that you wouldn't want the general public to judge you... glad you know that we wouldn't. :hugs:
> 
> Trin- FAB news about your negative antibody results!! :happydance:
> 
> Thankyou :) I know it is early,but how did u get the little 'baby/fruit' thing from...I want to track the citrussy goodness :)
> Just realised yours isn't the fruit one...wow,way to look insane!!!Click to expand...

I took it down late last night because the site was under maintenance...I'll put it up just now. Oh and you can click on the fruit ticker in anybody's siggy that has it and you will be directed to the website so you can make you own. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I :brat::brat::brat: a Mothercare in SA! They have such lovely stuff...beautiful bras...and so cheap
> Maybe I'll get them to deliver to my granddad and he can send on to me

Me too want want want Mothercare in France:brat::hissy::brat:

Antibodies? :shrug:Where be they?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to do a Moomin here....did you all miss my post about my antibody tests?? :shrug: Or do you just not love me anymore :cry:
> 
> Oh sorry my love....that is fantastic news about the antibodies tests. To be honest...I'm not sure what that's all about really. Can you tell me? Forgive my stoopidness :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, just thought I'd have a poor me moment :blush:
> 
> I'm Rh- and the mc may have been because I didn't have an anti-D injection after my last son (first 2 were + don't know what the youngest is). So I had an anti-D and the fact that I don't have antibodies in my blodd means that I shouldn't reject another babyClick to expand...

Reading that is like someone explaining to me over the phone how to do the Rubik's Cube :confused:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to do a Moomin here....did you all miss my post about my antibody tests?? :shrug: Or do you just not love me anymore :cry:
> 
> Oh sorry my love....that is fantastic news about the antibodies tests. To be honest...I'm not sure what that's all about really. Can you tell me? Forgive my stoopidness :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, just thought I'd have a poor me moment :blush:
> 
> I'm Rh- and the mc may have been because I didn't have an anti-D injection after my last son (first 2 were + don't know what the youngest is). So I had an anti-D and the fact that I don't have antibodies in my blodd means that I shouldn't reject another babyClick to expand...

Ahhhhh, well then that really is fantastic news and peace of mind for you :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies- Did you catch the second video I posted? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

yes Molly....I did! So lovely...so infectious! I also think that little one maybe had a mimosa or two :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ladies- Did you catch the second video I posted? :winkwink:

Yes! Love it! The thing that gets my LO going like that are throwing clothes at her, we have a game called 'tidying up her drawer' where we throw all her tights and bodies in the air and over her head, and she laughs uncontrollably:haha: And at her high chair we play with a cow glove puppet, I only have to put it on my hand and she's away giggling...!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Kit, having trouble keeping up- my BF did the combo feed like that and it worked really well for them- she got to go to the allotment without bubba for more than 2 hours! (Biddy friends,:jo: note she was going to the allotment and not clubbing, you'll be able to identify no doubt :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly*- _my plans for the weekend _A lovely day lined up so another reason not to swim tonight but to get myself on form for tomorrow:

baby swimmers if mummy and baby feeling ok 

trip to big bike shop out of town for general drooling with DH at bike things

lunch at Japanese restaurant near bike shop

mummy's hairdressers appointment:happydance:

running club new year 'do' where we eat galette and drink Champagne at family friendly hour of 5pm

home to bed:sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

Just made a loooovely dinner. Beef meat balls with onions, carrots, peas, sweet corn and a mushroom sauce with loads of paprika. So like a stroganoff I guess. My rice was too soggy though :-(


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Molly*- _my plans for the weekend _A lovely day lined up so another reason not to swim tonight but to get myself on form for tomorrow:
> 
> baby swimmers if mummy and baby feeling ok
> 
> trip to big bike shop out of town for general drooling with DH at bike things
> 
> lunch at Japanese restaurant near bike shop
> 
> mummy's hairdressers appointment:happydance:
> 
> running club new year 'do' where we eat galette and drink Champagne at family friendly hour of 5pm
> 
> home to bed:sleep:

That sounds like an absolutely lovely weekend with your lovely LO and OH. :cloud9: I hope you and Holly are back on top form tomorrow and are able to fully enjoy such a lovely itinerary :hugs:

Whoah! Too much loveliness :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*Holly* glad hollinka is feeling more her usual self m

*Luma* welcome! Sorry I didn't welcome you earlier

*POAS* Cngrqts!!

*MummyApril* now we are all intrigued. Hope you are ok


----------



## Mollykins

That sounds like a great weekend plan Holly! Jealous! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Just made a loooovely dinner. Beef meat balls with onions, carrots, peas, sweet corn and a mushroom sauce with loads of paprika. So like a stroganoff I guess. My rice was too soggy though :-(

Oo that sounds delicious. If it's any comfort I made soggy rice at lunchtime, my mum phoned and I forgot about the rice:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Just made a loooovely dinner. Beef meat balls with onions, carrots, peas, sweet corn and a mushroom sauce with loads of paprika. So like a stroganoff I guess. My rice was too soggy though :-(

:munch: the good thing about soggy rice is that it tastes the same as perfectly cooked rice! So no harm done :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly*- _my plans for the weekend _A lovely day lined up so another reason not to swim tonight but to get myself on form for tomorrow:
> 
> baby swimmers if mummy and baby feeling ok
> 
> trip to big bike shop out of town for general drooling with DH at bike things
> 
> lunch at Japanese restaurant near bike shop
> 
> mummy's hairdressers appointment:happydance:
> 
> running club new year 'do' where we eat galette and drink Champagne at family friendly hour of 5pm
> 
> home to bed:sleep:
> 
> That sounds like an absolutely lovely weekend with your lovely LO and OH. :cloud9: I hope you and Holly are back on top form tomorrow and are able to fully enjoy such a lovely itinerary :hugs:
> 
> Whoah! Too much loveliness :haha:Click to expand...

So lovely of you Kit to say lovely things about my lovely family and our lovely weekend plans:haha: You're LOVELY:flower: (And that I say without ":tease:" ing you!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

You get the Loveliest Turtle prize Kit.....

Which reminds me...WHERE ARE OUR PRIZES KIT?:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## mummyApril

i am feeling extra tired today :/ cannot wait to climb into bed lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

Taking my biddy self :jo: off to bed


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> You get the Loveliest Turtle prize Kit.....
> 
> Which reminds me...WHERE ARE OUR PRIZES KIT?:brat::hissy::brat:

Ahhh thanks :kiss::kiss: 

You know I was thinking about this yesterday and the turtle awards could be a go-er...but I would need you ladies help as I believe in democracy and there would need to be a level of voting involved. Also, it would be so much easier having the names etc on the front page as I won't miss anyone out....whaddya think??? :shrug:

Sarachka...would you be up for making some "award" type graphics???


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Taking my biddy self :jo: off to bed

goodnight Trinity x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Taking my biddy self :jo: off to bed

Oh no y'don't miss Trin....you're not stealing my title of "biddiest turtle" y'know! :winkwink:

Sleep well, sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i am feeling extra tired today :/ cannot wait to climb into bed lol x

Mmmmm, bubbly bath, fluffy jammies and bed for April methinks?? :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Taking my biddy self :jo: off to bed
> 
> Oh no y'don't miss Trin....you're not stealing my title of "biddiest turtle" y'know! :winkwink:
> 
> Sleep well, sweet dreams :hugs:Click to expand...

Aren't we sort of tied on age? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Taking my biddy self :jo: off to bed
> 
> Oh no y'don't miss Trin....you're not stealing my title of "biddiest turtle" y'know! :winkwink:
> 
> Sleep well, sweet dreams :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we sort of tied on age? :haha:Click to expand...

*sigh*...alas no...I definitely have an extra couple of years :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You get the Loveliest Turtle prize Kit.....
> 
> Which reminds me...WHERE ARE OUR PRIZES KIT?:brat::hissy::brat:
> 
> Ahhh thanks :kiss::kiss:
> 
> You know I was thinking about this yesterday and the turtle awards could be a go-er...but I would need you ladies help as I believe in democracy and there would need to be a level of voting involved. Also, it would be so much easier having the names etc on the front page as I won't miss anyone out....whaddya think??? :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka...would you be up for making some "award" type graphics???Click to expand...

YAY:yipee: What's my award? Or don't I get one? :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i am feeling extra tired today :/ cannot wait to climb into bed lol x
> 
> Mmmmm, bubbly bath, fluffy jammies and bed for April methinks?? :cloud9:Click to expand...

yes when i can move from the sofa lol :)


----------



## poas

I have no real reason to post,just want to see my signature...but thankyou to everyone who spoke to me on here (through congrats to commiseration's to congrats!) it is great to know I can come on here and be able to talk to people who 'get it' :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i am feeling extra tired today :/ cannot wait to climb into bed lol x

Tuck yourself up nice and cosy:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I have no real reason to post,just want to see my signature...but thankyou to everyone who spoke to me on here (through congrats to commiseration's to congrats!) it is great to know I can come on here and be able to talk to people who 'get it' :cloud9:

OOooo look at dem poppy seeds! Hope you haven't got as many in you as your ticker would suggest:haha:


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have no real reason to post,just want to see my signature...but thankyou to everyone who spoke to me on here (through congrats to commiseration's to congrats!) it is great to know I can come on here and be able to talk to people who 'get it' :cloud9:
> 
> OOooo look at dem poppy seeds! Hope you haven't got as many in you as your ticker would suggest:haha:Click to expand...

So do I!!!!Lol :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i am feeling extra tired today :/ cannot wait to climb into bed lol x
> 
> Mmmmm, bubbly bath, fluffy jammies and bed for April methinks?? :cloud9:Click to expand...

And me. If I were in my 2ww I'd be like :wohoo: I've got a headache!:wohoo:I feel sick!:wohoo: I feel like shit!:wohoo:I must be pregnant!:wohoo: But alas this is just empty sickness :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> I have no real reason to post,just want to see my signature...but thankyou to everyone who spoke to me on here (through congrats to commiseration's to congrats!) it is great to know I can come on here and be able to talk to people who 'get it' :cloud9:

congratulations xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You get the Loveliest Turtle prize Kit.....
> 
> Which reminds me...WHERE ARE OUR PRIZES KIT?:brat::hissy::brat:
> 
> Ahhh thanks :kiss::kiss:
> 
> You know I was thinking about this yesterday and the turtle awards could be a go-er...but I would need you ladies help as I believe in democracy and there would need to be a level of voting involved. Also, it would be so much easier having the names etc on the front page as I won't miss anyone out....whaddya think??? :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka...would you be up for making some "award" type graphics???Click to expand...
> 
> YAY:yipee: What's my award? Or don't I get one? :cry:Click to expand...

You most certainly do get an award....in fact there are a few I could think of for you...best get your acceptance speech ready m'dear :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i am feeling extra tired today :/ cannot wait to climb into bed lol x
> 
> Tuck yourself up nice and cosy:hugs:Click to expand...

oh i am OH is going to look after me :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Taking my biddy self :jo: off to bed
> 
> Oh no y'don't miss Trin....you're not stealing my title of "biddiest turtle" y'know! :winkwink:
> 
> Sleep well, sweet dreams :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we sort of tied on age? :haha:Click to expand...

Nah! Kit's _well_ old!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I have no real reason to post,just want to see my signature...but thankyou to everyone who spoke to me on here (through congrats to commiseration's to congrats!) it is great to know I can come on here and be able to talk to people who 'get it' :cloud9:

Hey...I never have a reason to post, it's just that I won't go away! Bit like a bad smell :winkwink: Feel free to post anything that pops into your head...we all do as you can see :thumbup:

Yay for your new ticker too :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You get the Loveliest Turtle prize Kit.....
> 
> Which reminds me...WHERE ARE OUR PRIZES KIT?:brat::hissy::brat:
> 
> Ahhh thanks :kiss::kiss:
> 
> You know I was thinking about this yesterday and the turtle awards could be a go-er...but I would need you ladies help as I believe in democracy and there would need to be a level of voting involved. Also, it would be so much easier having the names etc on the front page as I won't miss anyone out....whaddya think??? :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka...would you be up for making some "award" type graphics???Click to expand...
> 
> YAY:yipee: What's my award? Or don't I get one? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You most certainly do get an award....in fact there are a few I could think of for you...best get your acceptance speech ready m'dear :cry:Click to expand...

It'll be a tearful moment Kit. If only my poor Grandad were around to see me receive my TA, bless him. He'd have been so proud:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I _always_ have a reason to post.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You get the Loveliest Turtle prize Kit.....
> 
> Which reminds me...WHERE ARE OUR PRIZES KIT?:brat::hissy::brat:
> 
> Ahhh thanks :kiss::kiss:
> 
> You know I was thinking about this yesterday and the turtle awards could be a go-er...but I would need you ladies help as I believe in democracy and there would need to be a level of voting involved. Also, it would be so much easier having the names etc on the front page as I won't miss anyone out....whaddya think??? :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka...would you be up for making some "award" type graphics???Click to expand...
> 
> YAY:yipee: What's my award? Or don't I get one? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You most certainly do get an award....in fact there are a few I could think of for you...best get your acceptance speech ready m'dear :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It'll be a tearful moment Kit. If only my poor Grandad were around to see me receive my TA, bless him. He'd have been so proud:cry:Click to expand...

:haha:...oh no, sorry, I mean :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Taking my biddy self :jo: off to bed
> 
> Oh no y'don't miss Trin....you're not stealing my title of "biddiest turtle" y'know! :winkwink:
> 
> Sleep well, sweet dreams :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we sort of tied on age? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah! Kit's _well_ old!Click to expand...

:sulk: :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I _always_ have a reason to post.


...and I rest my case :winkwink:


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> I _always_ have a reason to post.

LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _always_ have a reason to post.
> 
> LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?Click to expand...

Not so long really, but it's been....intense!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _always_ have a reason to post.
> 
> LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?Click to expand...

It's funny you should say that but I for one feel as if I've "known" these ladies for a long time...in actual fact it's only a few months! The TTC business is an intense business leading to many taboo subjects being tackled without so much as a blush (ok, maybe one or two :blush:) so it means that on here..relationship barriers kind of don't exist. That's my theory but I'm sure there is a more interesting Hollymonkific theory on it's way?? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is home so I'm off to :munch:, :shower:, :crib: now. My brain has become inhabited by these smileys. I can be having a conversation with someone and at the end of my phrase I visualise :happydance: or :shrug: or :cry: etc etc Ho hum. At least I don't post for no reason like Kit does:blush:

GOODNIGHT TURTLES, ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND YEEHAW:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _always_ have a reason to post.
> 
> LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you should say that but I for one feel as if I've "known" these ladies for a long time...in actual fact it's only a few months! The TTC business is an intense business leading to many taboo subjects being tackled without so much as a blush (ok, maybe one or two :blush:) so it means that on here..relationship barriers kind of don't exist. That's my theory but I'm sure there is a more interesting Hollymonkific theory on it's way?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

I agree Kit

Ok..._really_ going off to bed now...going to read Ina May Gaskin Birth Stories on my kindle :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi old Turtles and new turtles:flower:

Sorry I have neglected you little darlings .... I am wrapped up in my poppyseed ! 

please forgive me ? I went to see Colin Firth :blush: in the kings speech 

is it ok to love Colin Firth ???

anyway I saw this and thought of one of you 

looked like a mad woman in sainsburys :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







monkey.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> DH is home so I'm off to :munch:, :shower:, :crib: now. My brain has become inhabited by these smileys. I can be having a conversation with someone and at the end of my phrase I visualise :happydance: or :shrug: or :cry: etc etc Ho hum. At least I don't post for no reason like Kit does:blush:
> 
> GOODNIGHT TURTLES, ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND YEEHAW:flower:

Me too!!! And I miss them when I text people or write emails


----------



## mummyApril

right im off for a while goodnight Holly and if im not back on goodnight everyone
Crunchie i love Colin Firth! :) x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH is home so I'm off to :munch:, :shower:, :crib: now. My brain has become inhabited by these smileys. I can be having a conversation with someone and at the end of my phrase I visualise :happydance: or :shrug: or :cry: etc etc Ho hum. At least I don't post for no reason like Kit does:blush:
> 
> GOODNIGHT TURTLES, ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND YEEHAW:flower:

:haha: You know, my work emails are really dull too....not sure how my boss would respond to me emailing "Another fraud found today :thumbup:" but might be quite fun imagining his face :winkwink:

Good night LOVELY, have a LOVELY :munch: and a LOVELY :shower: and of course a LOVELY :sleep:...oh and a LOVERLY weekend :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> right im off for a while goodnight Holly and if im not back on goodnight everyone
> Crunchie i love Colin Firth! :) x

Swoooooooon 
I emailed my oh saying I was stressed at work and he sent me back a pic of colin as Mr Darcy....now thats love ! 

night


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> DH is home so I'm off to :munch:, :shower:, :crib: now. My brain has become inhabited by these smileys. I can be having a conversation with someone and at the end of my phrase I visualise :happydance: or :shrug: or :cry: etc etc Ho hum. At least I don't post for no reason like Kit does:blush:
> 
> GOODNIGHT TURTLES, ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND YEEHAW:flower:

night night holly monkey pants


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _always_ have a reason to post.
> 
> LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you should say that but I for one feel as if I've "known" these ladies for a long time...in actual fact it's only a few months! The TTC business is an intense business leading to many taboo subjects being tackled without so much as a blush (ok, maybe one or two :blush:) so it means that on here..relationship barriers kind of don't exist. That's my theory but I'm sure there is a more interesting Hollymonkific theory on it's way?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ok so I've had to lie to DH and say that the green beans are still hard (he likes them soggy, like Sarachka's rice, oo-er) in order to contribute briefly here. I have many Hollymonkific theories on the subject, but the one I'm recently finding quite interesting is that....in the beginning I liked that these were virtual relationships and their value was great thus so. But with time I am beginning to feel a certain frustration with the limits of the virtual, I would love to meet you guys in the flesh. Even if you have seen my CM under the microscope:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi old Turtles and new turtles:flower:
> 
> Sorry I have neglected you little darlings .... I am wrapped up in my poppyseed !
> 
> please forgive me ? I went to see Colin Firth :blush: in the kings speech
> 
> is it ok to love Colin Firth ???
> 
> anyway I saw this and thought of one of you
> 
> looked like a mad woman in sainsburys :shrug:

:hi: Crunchie

Honestly..I kind of only love Colin in Bridget Jones...I love the bit in the first one at the end when he goes Bridget's house (it's snowing) and they go inside...and he keeps moving in for a kiss and she disappears to put on some "genuinely tiny knickers"...*sigh*...I love that bit :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi old Turtles and new turtles:flower:
> 
> Sorry I have neglected you little darlings .... I am wrapped up in my poppyseed !
> 
> please forgive me ? I went to see Colin Firth :blush: in the kings speech
> 
> is it ok to love Colin Firth ???
> 
> anyway I saw this and thought of one of you
> 
> looked like a mad woman in sainsburys :shrug:
> 
> :hi: Crunchie
> 
> Honestly..I kind of only love Colin in Bridget Jones...I love the bit in the first one at the end when he goes Bridget's house (it's snowing) and they go inside...and he keeps moving in for a kiss and she disappears to put on some "genuinely tiny knickers"...*sigh*...I love that bit :cloud9:Click to expand...

ohh what about the bit when he has a fight with Hugh in the resturant ....yum yum


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH is home so I'm off to :munch:, :shower:, :crib: now. My brain has become inhabited by these smileys. I can be having a conversation with someone and at the end of my phrase I visualise :happydance: or :shrug: or :cry: etc etc Ho hum. At least I don't post for no reason like Kit does:blush:
> 
> GOODNIGHT TURTLES, ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND YEEHAW:flower:
> 
> Me too!!! And I miss them when I text people or write emailsClick to expand...

Same! texts and e mails! Flailing around blindly for them!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _always_ have a reason to post.
> 
> LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you should say that but I for one feel as if I've "known" these ladies for a long time...in actual fact it's only a few months! The TTC business is an intense business leading to many taboo subjects being tackled without so much as a blush (ok, maybe one or two :blush:) so it means that on here..relationship barriers kind of don't exist. That's my theory but I'm sure there is a more interesting Hollymonkific theory on it's way?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so I've had to lie to DH and say that the green beans are still hard (he likes them soggy, like Sarachka's rice, oo-er) in order to contribute briefly here. I have many Hollymonkific theories on the subject, but the one I'm recently finding quite interesting is that....in the beginning I liked that these were virtual relationships and their value was great thus so. But with time I am beginning to feel a certain frustration with the limits of the virtual, I would love to meet you guys in the flesh. Even if you have seen my CM under the microscope:haha:Click to expand...

I agree Holly..I'd love to meet you all too. It'd certainly make for an interesting meeting place eh? That would be a challenge! :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi old Turtles and new turtles:flower:
> 
> Sorry I have neglected you little darlings .... I am wrapped up in my poppyseed !
> 
> please forgive me ? I went to see Colin Firth :blush: in the kings speech
> 
> is it ok to love Colin Firth ???
> 
> anyway I saw this and thought of one of you
> 
> looked like a mad woman in sainsburys :shrug:
> 
> :hi: Crunchie
> 
> Honestly..I kind of only love Colin in Bridget Jones...I love the bit in the first one at the end when he goes Bridget's house (it's snowing) and they go inside...and he keeps moving in for a kiss and she disappears to put on some "genuinely tiny knickers"...*sigh*...I love that bit :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> ohh what about the bit when he has a fight with Hugh in the resturant ....yum yumClick to expand...

Yes, quite yummy also :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmm. Never been fully taken by Colin Firth. But then I am spoilt coz I had a one night stand with Johnny Depp :cloud9: in the days before he was famous so my standards are high


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _always_ have a reason to post.
> 
> LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you should say that but I for one feel as if I've "known" these ladies for a long time...in actual fact it's only a few months! The TTC business is an intense business leading to many taboo subjects being tackled without so much as a blush (ok, maybe one or two :blush:) so it means that on here..relationship barriers kind of don't exist. That's my theory but I'm sure there is a more interesting Hollymonkific theory on it's way?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so I've had to lie to DH and say that the green beans are still hard (he likes them soggy, like Sarachka's rice, oo-er) in order to contribute briefly here. I have many Hollymonkific theories on the subject, but the one I'm recently finding quite interesting is that....in the beginning I liked that these were virtual relationships and their value was great thus so. But with time I am beginning to feel a certain frustration with the limits of the virtual, I would love to meet you guys in the flesh. Even if you have seen my CM under the microscope:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Holly..I'd love to meet you all too. It'd certainly make for an interesting meeting place eh? That would be a challenge! :-kClick to expand...

I suggest....Paris!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hmm. Never been fully taken by Colin Firth. But then I am spoilt coz I had a one night stand with Johnny Depp :cloud9: in the days before he was famous so my standards are high

Whoah mumma!! Your beans are going to be well and truly boiled my lovely after dropping that into the convo!!! Really truly ???? TELL!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for my monkey sweeties Crunchie!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Hmm. Never been fully taken by Colin Firth. But then I am spoilt coz I had a one night stand with Johnny Depp :cloud9: in the days before he was famous so my standards are high

:rofl: :rofl: 

You crack me up!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _always_ have a reason to post.
> 
> LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you should say that but I for one feel as if I've "known" these ladies for a long time...in actual fact it's only a few months! The TTC business is an intense business leading to many taboo subjects being tackled without so much as a blush (ok, maybe one or two :blush:) so it means that on here..relationship barriers kind of don't exist. That's my theory but I'm sure there is a more interesting Hollymonkific theory on it's way?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so I've had to lie to DH and say that the green beans are still hard (he likes them soggy, like Sarachka's rice, oo-er) in order to contribute briefly here. I have many Hollymonkific theories on the subject, but the one I'm recently finding quite interesting is that....in the beginning I liked that these were virtual relationships and their value was great thus so. But with time I am beginning to feel a certain frustration with the limits of the virtual, I would love to meet you guys in the flesh. Even if you have seen my CM under the microscope:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Holly..I'd love to meet you all too. It'd certainly make for an interesting meeting place eh? That would be a challenge! :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I suggest....Paris!Click to expand...

Really? Why?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmm. Never been fully taken by Colin Firth. But then I am spoilt coz I had a one night stand with Johnny Depp :cloud9: in the days before he was famous so my standards are high
> 
> Whoah mumma!! Your beans are going to be well and truly boiled my lovely after dropping that into the convo!!! Really truly ???? TELL!Click to expand...

And Crunchie wonders whether she made the right choice:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmm. Never been fully taken by Colin Firth. But then I am spoilt coz I had a one night stand with Johnny Depp :cloud9: in the days before he was famous so my standards are high
> 
> Whoah mumma!! Your beans are going to be well and truly boiled my lovely after dropping that into the convo!!! Really truly ???? TELL!Click to expand...
> 
> And Crunchie wonders whether she made the right choice:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _always_ have a reason to post.
> 
> LOL you guys are funny,seems like you have all known eachother quite a while?Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you should say that but I for one feel as if I've "known" these ladies for a long time...in actual fact it's only a few months! The TTC business is an intense business leading to many taboo subjects being tackled without so much as a blush (ok, maybe one or two :blush:) so it means that on here..relationship barriers kind of don't exist. That's my theory but I'm sure there is a more interesting Hollymonkific theory on it's way?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so I've had to lie to DH and say that the green beans are still hard (he likes them soggy, like Sarachka's rice, oo-er) in order to contribute briefly here. I have many Hollymonkific theories on the subject, but the one I'm recently finding quite interesting is that....in the beginning I liked that these were virtual relationships and their value was great thus so. But with time I am beginning to feel a certain frustration with the limits of the virtual, I would love to meet you guys in the flesh. Even if you have seen my CM under the microscope:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Holly..I'd love to meet you all too. It'd certainly make for an interesting meeting place eh? That would be a challenge! :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I suggest....Paris!Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Why?Click to expand...

Molly wants her DH to take her to Paris:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmm. Never been fully taken by Colin Firth. But then I am spoilt coz I had a one night stand with Johnny Depp :cloud9: in the days before he was famous so my standards are high
> 
> Whoah mumma!! Your beans are going to be well and truly boiled my lovely after dropping that into the convo!!! Really truly ???? TELL!Click to expand...
> 
> And Crunchie wonders whether she made the right choice:haha:Click to expand...

My name is crunchie munchie and my heart belongs to colin firth :cloud9:
and bradley cooper :cloud9: ed westwick :cloud9: george clooney :cloud9:

I could go on..... me easy ? no not a chance :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Speaking of....where is Molly?????? I bet she's zzzzzzzzzzzzz'ing!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Johnny Depp still texts me quite regularly Kit. At New Year he wrote "my gorge luv bunny, I miss u lots. I wish I could've had ur kids but that crazy french bitch wife of mine just keeps weeing on stiks mid-cycle, and telling me her temp is up or down and we just keep having sex and keep popping the brats out, but that night with u I will never forget, you were so hot my chic essex chick"

Believe me now Kit? What more proof do you want:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

she's almost definitely in the lad of :sleep: :sleep: or family time! Isn't it like 3.34 there? Do I have this right?

Crunchie I love Colin Firth, George Clooney, Johnny Depp mmmmmmmmmmmmm DEFO WOULD... I haven't broached the topic of a list with Adam... I could be like Peter Kay in that advert and put Joe on my list!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Johnny Depp still texts me quite regularly Kit. At New Year he wrote "my gorge luv bunny, I miss u lots. I wish I could've had ur kids but that crazy french bitch wife of mine just keeps weeing on stiks mid-cycle, and telling me her temp is up or down and we just keep having sex and keep popping the brats out, but that night with u I will never forget, you were so hot my chic essex chick"
> 
> Believe me now Kit? What more proof do you want:shrug:

:rofl: :rofl: 

she just keeps going...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka's dinner sounded nice: I had sweetcorn soup and vegetable satay with cashews with boiled rice I stole some chips from the OH too :blush: this fatty can't resist...


----------



## LunaLady

You guys are such a crack up! I love it!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Johnny Depp still texts me quite regularly Kit. At New Year he wrote "my gorge luv bunny, I miss u lots. I wish I could've had ur kids but that crazy french bitch wife of mine just keeps weeing on stiks mid-cycle, and telling me her temp is up or down and we just keep having sex and keep popping the brats out, but that night with u I will never forget, you were so hot my chic essex chick"
> 
> Believe me now Kit? What more proof do you want:shrug:

Oooh, I do believe you...every word. Tell me....foreplay....prowess..endowment....??? I need to know :huh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmm. Never been fully taken by Colin Firth. But then I am spoilt coz I had a one night stand with Johnny Depp :cloud9: in the days before he was famous so my standards are high
> 
> Whoah mumma!! Your beans are going to be well and truly boiled my lovely after dropping that into the convo!!! Really truly ???? TELL!Click to expand...
> 
> And Crunchie wonders whether she made the right choice:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My name is crunchie munchie and my heart belongs to colin firth :cloud9:
> and bradley cooper :cloud9: ed westwick :cloud9: george clooney :cloud9:
> 
> I could go on..... me easy ? no not a chance :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha::haha:

hello Christopher and Pooh :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> You guys are such a crack up! I love it!! :haha:

It's weekend fever Luna...:fool:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> she's almost definitely in the lad of :sleep: :sleep: or family time! Isn't it like 3.34 there? Do I have this right?
> 
> Crunchie I love Colin Firth, George Clooney, Johnny Depp mmmmmmmmmmmmm DEFO WOULD... I haven't broached the topic of a list with Adam... I could be like Peter Kay in that advert and put Joe on my list!

Hmmm, is it 9 hours behind for Molly?

Ha! Now putting Joe on your list would be a risky little move eh? :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

*Crunchie* *Ed Westwick is MINE!!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp still texts me quite regularly Kit. At New Year he wrote "my gorge luv bunny, I miss u lots. I wish I could've had ur kids but that crazy french bitch wife of mine just keeps weeing on stiks mid-cycle, and telling me her temp is up or down and we just keep having sex and keep popping the brats out, but that night with u I will never forget, you were so hot my chic essex chick"
> 
> Believe me now Kit? What more proof do you want:shrug:
> 
> Oooh, I do believe you...every word. Tell me....foreplay....prowess..endowment....??? I need to know :huh:Click to expand...

Well...it was actually quite odd because I met him at a riding school- I used to horse ride as a kid but when I moved to France I stopped, so I booked myself in randomly for a riding lesson and imagine who was also having a lesson with me? That's right, Johnny Depp! So we shared our lesson each week and it was a good giggle and he was clearly eyeing me up in my jodphurs. I wasn't that interested at the time but as the weeks went on we kind of got chummy, and we went for a drink after one of our riding lessons... OMG the rest I will have to PM you tomorrow coz my dinner is getting seriously overcooked... and we hadn't even got to the prowess and dimensions bit:dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> *Crunchie* *Ed Westwick is MINE!!!!!*

I had a dirty sex dream about him at about 5dpo.....hence the now crush 

I told my friend and she said it wouldnt happen as he is short....so I googled and he is 5ft 8 and I am 6ft ....that would work right :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp still texts me quite regularly Kit. At New Year he wrote "my gorge luv bunny, I miss u lots. I wish I could've had ur kids but that crazy french bitch wife of mine just keeps weeing on stiks mid-cycle, and telling me her temp is up or down and we just keep having sex and keep popping the brats out, but that night with u I will never forget, you were so hot my chic essex chick"
> 
> Believe me now Kit? What more proof do you want:shrug:
> 
> Oooh, I do believe you...every word. Tell me....foreplay....prowess..endowment....??? I need to know :huh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well...it was actually quite odd because I met him at a riding school- I used to ride as a kid but when I moved to France I stopped, so I booked myself in randomly for a riding lesson and imagine who was also having a lesson with me? That's right, Johnny Depp! So we shared our lesson each week and it was a good giggle and he was clearly eyeing me up in my jodphurs. I wasn't that interested at the time but as the weeks went on we kind of got chummy, and we went for a drink after one of our riding lessons... OMG the rest I will have to PM you tomorrow coz my dinner is getting seriously overcooked... and we hadn't even got to the prowess and dimensions bit:dohh:Click to expand...

So do you also know Jilly Cooper? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh I really do love Chuck Bass. Whenever I call OH "Charles" (which isn't his name, Charlie is just a nic name) I feel like Lilly talking to chuck


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Crunchie* *Ed Westwick is MINE!!!!!*
> 
> I had a dirty sex dream about him at about 5dpo.....hence the now crush
> 
> I told my friend and she said it wouldnt happen as he is short....so I googled and he is 5ft 8 and I am 6ft ....that would work right :winkwink:Click to expand...

You know what they say about short men...?? :winkwink:


----------



## poas

Ummm....can I be added to bfp list? Or is that just for the original 'founders' ?If so that is cool-I was bought up on the 'don't ask,don't get' regime :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Crunchie* *Ed Westwick is MINE!!!!!*
> 
> I had a dirty sex dream about him at about 5dpo.....hence the now crush
> 
> I told my friend and she said it wouldnt happen as he is short....so I googled and he is 5ft 8 and I am 6ft ....that would work right :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know what they say about short men...?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

small shoes?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Crunchie* *Ed Westwick is MINE!!!!!*
> 
> I had a dirty sex dream about him at about 5dpo.....hence the now crush
> 
> I told my friend and she said it wouldnt happen as he is short....so I googled and he is 5ft 8 and I am 6ft ....that would work right :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know what they say about short men...?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> small shoes?Click to expand...

nah..trousers need hemmed


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Crunchie* *Ed Westwick is MINE!!!!!*
> 
> I had a dirty sex dream about him at about 5dpo.....hence the now crush
> 
> I told my friend and she said it wouldnt happen as he is short....so I googled and he is 5ft 8 and I am 6ft ....that would work right :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know what they say about short men...?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> small shoes?Click to expand...
> 
> nah..trousers need hemmedClick to expand...

you made me really chuckle then :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Ummm....can I be added to bfp list? Or is that just for the original 'founders' ?If so that is cool-I was bought up on the 'don't ask,don't get' regime :thumbup:

I should think so...Molly would be the lady to see as the thread owner :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

So I need to go and have a lovely bubbly bath now :thumbup: I love having a bath just before bed :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't even know who Ed Westwick is:cry: I'll google him tomorrow. Nighty all m'luvvlies.:kiss:

Ps Yes *Kit!* Jilly Cooper's sister was my nanny, tell you all about her tomorrow:winkwink:

Ooo luvvin' you all:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

OH is 6 ft 4 and I love it. I feel like he's a real man kwim?


----------



## kit_cat

Yay crunchie!! You're slightly knocked up and have a weirdo food ticker!!! Fab!! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't even know who Ed Westwick is:cry: I'll google him tomorrow. Nighty all m'luvvlies.:kiss:
> 
> Ps Yes *Kit!* Jilly Cooper's sister was my nanny, tell you all about her tomorrow:winkwink:
> 
> Ooo luvvin' you all:hugs:

Night HollyMonkeypants :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH is 6 ft 4 and I love it. I feel like he's a real man kwim?

Wow..that's pretty tall..my OH is 6 ft 1 and has gargantuan hands :winkwink: He's a very slim build though so he's not a big beefcake or anything. :bodyb:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls how is every one


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Yay crunchie!! You're slightly knocked up and have a weirdo food ticker!!! Fab!! :cloud9:

I embraced it ... By kits orders !!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH is 6 ft 4 and I love it. I feel like he's a real man kwim?
> 
> Wow..that's pretty tall..my OH is 6 ft 1 and has gargantuan hands :winkwink: He's a very slim build though so he's not a big beefcake or anything. :bodyb:Click to expand...

Yeah OH has frankenhands, remind me of table tennis paddles, and I have oddly small hands ... Heres a pic of my hand on his hand
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/74ae9522.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi want2bamum you ok? du have your scan today??


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ummm...so I had a different dr from the practice I go to give me a ring,he recommended digital test and.............................................................................I'm pregnant :):cloud9:
> 
> Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So pleased for you love......does OH know yet??Click to expand...
> 
> I sent him a picture message of the test,which says pregnant 1-2 weeks and he rang me straight away,saying how amazing it is and how happy he is :happydance: I cant believe it,I know it's still early days (I'm 4 weeks gone) but this takes me out of early mc which has been my stumbling block :) now just got to get through next 2 months so I can breath easy :) I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations POAS lad you got the right answer and :thumbup:for the digi and poppyseed:baby::flower:



Sarachka said:


> Ooh I really do love Chuck Bass. Whenever I call OH "Charles" (which isn't his name, Charlie is just a nic name) I feel like Lilly talking to chuck


:thumbup::cloud9::blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Just caught up... you ladies are my comedic relief. :thumbup: 

Feeling rather :sick: Still afraid I might lose the contents of my stomach but I'm gritting my teeth against it. I tried to rest and take a nice shower but to no avail. To top it all off OH and I had a tiff... though not a big one by any stretch, that's not how we work usually but my hormones have me clinging to my foul mood like air for breathing. :nope: It's no good I say. 

Holly- I am going to need more of those stories as soon as possible. :kiss: I need some knew dream material. :rofl: 

Sarachka- your hands are either very tiny or his are very big... or both? :haha: How tall are you?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- lovely poppyseed you have there. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- you and POAS are only a day apart! Exciting!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> she's almost definitely in the lad of :sleep: :sleep: or family time! Isn't it like 3.34 there? Do I have this right?
> 
> Crunchie I love Colin Firth, George Clooney, Johnny Depp mmmmmmmmmmmmm DEFO WOULD... I haven't broached the topic of a list with Adam... I could be like Peter Kay in that advert and put Joe on my list!
> 
> Hmmm, is it 9 hours behind for Molly?
> 
> Ha! Now putting Joe on your list would be a risky little move eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes ma'am, 9 hours behind. :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

newmummy yes i did hehe waas well gd im so excited but i have o go bk in a weks time


----------



## Sarachka

Mollz, it's both  I'm not that short though, 5 ft 4, so a foot shorter than him.


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh, just had lovely soak :thumbup:

Hi Molly, newmummy, want2b, Sarachka, Crunchie...and anyone else still floating around :wave:

Sarachka...them are some BIG hands! Your hands are so little and lady like.


----------



## want2bamum86

hi kit u ok hunni


----------



## LunaLady

I'm not winning my battle to fight the urge to test... I need to run some errands and I've planned it so I'll be driving by a Dollar Tree. I'm going to get some tests there. I'm only a titch crazy, right? I'm on cycle day 23... last month my period came on cycle day 25... so? :D :D :D


----------



## kit_cat

Hello emandi :hi: I see you lurking :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I'm not winning my battle to fight the urge to test... I need to run some errands and I've planned it so I'll be driving by a Dollar Tree. I'm going to get some tests there. I'm only a titch crazy, right? I'm on cycle day 23... last month my period came on cycle day 25... so? :D :D :D

So I say you :test: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mollz, it's both  I'm not that short though, 5 ft 4, so a foot shorter than him.

I am 5'5" (and a half :haha:) The tallest I've been with is 6'3" I remember being on the tippiest of my tip toes just to kiss him and he still had to lift me a little bit. :haha: Aww, happy memories.


----------



## kit_cat

I'm good thanks want2b :thumbup:

Molly...sorry the hormones are wreaking havoc and you feel :sick:...hope it passes in a few weeks :hugs:

Luna....how many DPO are you?? If AF is almost due then you can't be far away from :test: :winkwink: Sounds like a cunning plan you have :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: luna lady! I am very sorry to have missed you dear! I keep meaning to write! Hello, hello welcome to the madhouse! :test: if you feel you have to, you are obliged to post photos! :thumbup: we live vicariously through each other. I'm not knocked up this month, just know it. I have had hardly any baby gravy! 

POAS I reckon Molly will put you on the front page!

Want2beamum congrats on your scan but but how come your baby is growing so fast? Does your date keep changing? It's just I think you were after mummyapril and newmummy yet, you are further along!


----------



## Mollykins

Did I forget to mention that LUNA? You do have to post pics... absolutely... it's a must really... perhaps even a rule... law? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> So I say you :test: :haha:

Ok, ok, I cave to peer pressure!!! :kiss:



kit_cat said:


> Luna....how many DPO are you?? If AF is almost due then you can't be far away from :test: :winkwink: Sounds like a cunning plan you have :winkwink:

I'm not sure how many DPO I am... I was pretty ill during the time FF said I'd be ovulating. I had a fever for a few days, so I didn't temp and checking CM was the last thing I wanted to do...! DH and I did :sex: on CD's 7,8,9,14,17... so hopefully got all my bases covered! As I mentioned, my last cycle was only 25 days... but the one before that was 30. And the one before that 27. Ugh. Annoying.

SO, I'm perhaps 9-12 DPO? Really couldn't tell ya. :shrug:


----------



## want2bamum86

first no im 9 weeks 2day hun lol


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: luna lady! I am very sorry to have missed you dear! I keep meaning to write! Hello, hello welcome to the madhouse! :test: if you feel you have to, you are obliged to post photos! :thumbup: we live vicariously through each other. I'm not knocked up this month, just know it. I have had hardly any baby gravy!

I most certainly will do that!

And I forgot about the obligatory furbaby photos!
I'll just post some links for you so I don't spam the thread with my pets! LOL

My girl Luna (just love the name, I had to steal it! )
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4382431650/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4425263079/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4425262911/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4390907761/

My boy Elvis
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4417784114/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4420977840/

My girl Priscilla
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4410695234/

My boy Pippen
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4388488176/


----------



## kit_cat

Hmmm Luna....I suppose now's as good a time as any to test as you don't really know where you are but bear in mind you may land up with false negatives if you are a bit on the early side. As long as you won't be broken hearted the instant you don't see pink?? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

If you go to dollar store you are sure to buy more than one standard is two - if you see stark white leave it til sunday to :test: again - bearing in mind, this isn't, I am assuming FMU? Which is better for early testers like us loons! So you may see a false negative... Do not be alarmed, we will be here for virtual :hugs: and :aww:


----------



## firstbaby25

:aw:


----------



## firstbaby25

:awww:


----------



## want2bamum86

first how r u hunni


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: luna lady! I am very sorry to have missed you dear! I keep meaning to write! Hello, hello welcome to the madhouse! :test: if you feel you have to, you are obliged to post photos! :thumbup: we live vicariously through each other. I'm not knocked up this month, just know it. I have had hardly any baby gravy!
> 
> I most certainly will do that!
> 
> And I forgot about the obligatory furbaby photos!
> I'll just post some links for you so I don't spam the thread with my pets! LOL
> 
> My girl Luna (just love the name, I had to steal it! )
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4382431650/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4425263079/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4425262911/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4390907761/
> 
> My boy Elvis
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4417784114/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4420977840/
> 
> My girl Priscilla
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4410695234/
> 
> My boy Pippen
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/4388488176/Click to expand...

Wow...I think there's a mixture of a talented photographer and some beautiful furbabies :flower: I particularly like Priscilla in the sun and Pippen's big tongue :haha: Just lovely..thanks for posting.:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ladies I have to sleep I have eyes like proverbials in snow :sleep: :sleep:

Love and :dust: for you my turtle friends

I forgot to say before - I don't think 'virtual' counts really in friendship! Anything goes, you guys know stuff my best friends don't know but cause I have a better platform here. I would love to see you all :) I want to hear your voices too :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

My goodness! I left off on page 1115 :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

wanttobe... I'm goof if not a little over tired considering I have talked with you guys all day and marvelled at my marvellous temp spike that I thought was never coming. I get that you are 9 weeks chick. I just dunno how cause your ticker changes quickly... I think, you wondering if they put your dates forward cause you were reluctant to test and that, I remember!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ladies I have to sleep I have eyes like proverbials in snow :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> Love and :dust: for you my turtle friends
> 
> I forgot to say before - I don't think 'virtual' counts really in friendship! Anything goes, you guys know stuff my best friends don't know but cause I have a better platform here. I would love to see you all :) I want to hear your voices too :cloud9:

I love your cute new avatar Jaynie..what a wee treasure :cloud9:

I wonder what you all sound like too!

Night night lovely..sleep well.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Lovely furbabies you have there! :awww: So sweet!


----------



## want2bamum86

first well my scan 2day is right for 9 weeks lol so dunno but it cud b coz i changed my ticker from one to this one lol


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Newbie the other lovely turtle that lives here in the States.... she is two hours ahead of us though. She's amazing but has been rather work-logged lately. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> My goodness! I left off on page 1115 :shock:

There's nothing else for it Newbie...you'll have to give up work :thumbup: It's seriously encroaching upon your B&B time...and enough is enough! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

WHOAH!!!

Has anybody noticed that this thread has had almost 100,000 views??? I wonder how many "viewers" only there are?? :-k


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> WHOAH!!!
> 
> Has anybody noticed that this thread has had almost 100,000 views??? I wonder how many "viewers" only there are?? :-k

Probably quite a few. I've often speculated how many BnB members are regular visitors here. We are like a daily newspaper right? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's nighty night time from me...looking forward to a lovely long walk in the morning with my friend ipod...OH is working. 

Later lovelies :hugs::flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Well, it's nighty night time from me...looking forward to a lovely long walk in the morning with my friend ipod...OH is working.
> 
> Later lovelies :hugs::flower:

Goodnight lovely Kit and lovely Orange. :sleep: well.


----------



## want2bamum86

u ok molly?


----------



## want2bamum86

night kit n orange xxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

ive only just caught up O.O cleaned out all my furbabies tonight and scrubbed sweets cage :cry: oh well going to bury her under the cover oof darkness glad everyone is ok POAS congrats hun :bfp: and now im going to say goodnight


----------



## AnnieEd

Hi ladies! I'm brand new to site (this is actually my first post!) and I'd love to join you!

This is my first month ttc and it's been 5 days since ovulation. This is also my first month since stopping birth control (lots of "firsts" for me!) so I'm actually not sure when to expect AF so also not sure when to start testing!!

Anyway, I'm excited to be joining you all and I hope this is a lucky cycle for all of us!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks everyone for the comments on my furbabies! They are rather cute, huh? :D

So I got 4 tests at Dollar Tree. If I can manage it, I might hold off until tomorrow morning to test; FMU. But, DH might be too excited when he gets home. We'll see. :)

The girl at Dollar Tree was so funny. She's like, "You know - you don't need this many. They do work. I would know." and rolls her eyes. Lol! I told her I plan to test on four different days, not to worry. That is unless I get a positive! Then I might test again just to be sure...

Welcome AnnieEd! I'm new, too. Also my first month TTC! Are you charting?

ETA: I caved. I just tested. BFN. I'll test next week like a sane person. :D


----------



## Mollykins

AnnieEd said:


> Hi ladies! I'm brand new to site (this is actually my first post!) and I'd love to join you!
> 
> This is my first month ttc and it's been 5 days since ovulation. This is also my first month since stopping birth control (lots of "firsts" for me!) so I'm actually not sure when to expect AF so also not sure when to start testing!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to be joining you all and I hope this is a lucky cycle for all of us!

Welcome Annie! :wave: I suppose you need the turtle clause too before you decide you want to join us or not. :winkwink: "We are all crazy here, have no TMI boundaries, and discuss a wide variety of random topics that we are convinced lead back to (or stem from) TTC/pregnancy. We are harmless, fun, fiercely supportive, and unique."

If you still want to join... WELCOME! :hugs: There are a couple of us turtles that have experience coming off birth control that I'm sure would be happy to help you out with advice and the like. :thumbup:

So, why don't you tell us a bit about yourself? Where are you from? What do you do? Do you have any furbabies? Speaking of... it's obligatory that you post pics of furbabies, wee sticks (as they become available), and any other such things you can think of. :thumbup:

If you want to learn more about us you can skip over to the first ever page... I've listed some of us and our stats, like who's pregnant, who's TTC... etc. 

:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on my furbabies! They are rather cute, huh? :D
> 
> So I got 4 tests at Dollar Tree. If I can manage it, I might hold off until tomorrow morning to test; FMU. But, DH might be too excited when he gets home. We'll see. :)
> 
> The girl at Dollar Tree was so funny. She's like, "You know - you don't need this many. They do work. I would know." and rolls her eyes. Lol! I told her I plan to test on four different days, not to worry. That is unless I get a positive! Then I might test again just to be sure...
> 
> Welcome AnnieEd! I'm new, too. Also my first month TTC! Are you charting?
> 
> ETA: I caved. I just tested. BFN. I'll test next week like a sane person. :D

Don't be ridiculous! You didn't even use FMU! What are we going to do with you! :nope: Lots to learn, lots to learn. Re-test with FMU in the morning... if it's a :bfn: you can test again in two days time (or whenever you want really but we'd really love it if you'd become a poasa). OH AND YOU JUST VIOLATED THE TURTLE LAW #45867: POST PICS!!! :bfn: or not, we must see. :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments on my furbabies! They are rather cute, huh? :D
> 
> So I got 4 tests at Dollar Tree. If I can manage it, I might hold off until tomorrow morning to test; FMU. But, DH might be too excited when he gets home. We'll see. :)
> 
> The girl at Dollar Tree was so funny. She's like, "You know - you don't need this many. They do work. I would know." and rolls her eyes. Lol! I told her I plan to test on four different days, not to worry. That is unless I get a positive! Then I might test again just to be sure...
> 
> Welcome AnnieEd! I'm new, too. Also my first month TTC! Are you charting?
> 
> ETA: I caved. I just tested. BFN. I'll test next week like a sane person. :D
> 
> Don't be ridiculous! You didn't even use FMU! What are we going to do with you! :nope: Lots to learn, lots to learn. Re-test with FMU in the morning... if it's a :bfn: you can test again in two days time (or whenever you want really but we'd really love it if you'd become a poasa). OH AND YOU JUST VIOLATED THE TURTLE LAW #45867: POST PICS!!! :bfn: or not, we must see. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha, Molly you crack me up. Ok, I'll test with my FMU tomorrow. I'm silly, I know. DH was egging me on to test :dohh:

It's a clearly negative Dollar store test. I'm sure ya'll have seen a million of those! I won't bore you with pics of that. When I DO get a BFP, though, I WILL post pictures of that!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

All right Luna- you asked for it... here is a pic of my BFaintP at 11 dpo (Christmas day) I would have thought it was a :bfn: too.... I did begin to think the test was faulty, broken, or it was an evap... these turtles helped me out. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







see25Dec.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LunaLady

Aww, thanks for the encouragement, Molly :)

I'll test tomorrow with my FMU. If that's negative, I'll wait until next week. :D


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Aww, thanks for the encouragement, Molly :)
> 
> I'll test tomorrow with my FMU. If that's negative, I'll wait until next week. :D

Hi Luna !!!

The rules are you must only test with urine that resembles a glass of Chardonnay ...... Anything clearer will just not do xxx


----------



## poas

LunaLady said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on my furbabies! They are rather cute, huh? :D
> 
> So I got 4 tests at Dollar Tree. If I can manage it, I might hold off until tomorrow morning to test; FMU. But, DH might be too excited when he gets home. We'll see. :)
> 
> The girl at Dollar Tree was so funny. She's like, "You know - you don't need this many. They do work. I would know." and rolls her eyes. Lol! I told her I plan to test on four different days, not to worry. That is unless I get a positive! Then I might test again just to be sure...
> 
> Welcome AnnieEd! I'm new, too. Also my first month TTC! Are you charting?
> 
> ETA: I caved. I just tested. BFN. I'll test next week like a sane person. :D

If you look back a few pages you'll see I tested at 12dpo-faint pos,13dpo bfn...I convinced myself it was over for the month,but these ladies know their stuff,I digi tested yday,at 4 days past af due,and 16dpo and got my positive...everything in between was unclear but these guys knew!!!!
Trust the turtles :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning crunchie i see ya:hi:&poas:hi: congratulations again to you to girls :baby::happydance:, well just caught up and then off for day out with Reece & grandma :thumbup:









want2bamum86 said:


> newmummy yes i did hehe waas well gd im so excited but i have o go bk in a weks time

Glad it went well i too was wondering if your ticker had moved along faster ?? :shrug: How come you have to go back next week? Are you posting a picture?:thumbup:



AnnieEd said:


> Hi ladies! I'm brand new to site (this is actually my first post!) and I'd love to join you!
> 
> This is my first month ttc and it's been 5 days since ovulation. This is also my first month since stopping birth control (lots of "firsts" for me!) so I'm actually not sure when to expect AF so also not sure when to start testing!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to be joining you all and I hope this is a lucky cycle for all of us!

Welcome Annie :hi::dust::dust:to you glad you found us these girls are great:thumbup: good luck when you test you need a ticker:thumbup:



LunaLady said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on my furbabies! They are rather cute, huh? :D
> 
> So I got 4 tests at Dollar Tree. If I can manage it, I might hold off until tomorrow morning to test; FMU. But, DH might be too excited when he gets home. We'll see. :)
> 
> The girl at Dollar Tree was so funny. She's like, "You know - you don't need this many. They do work. I would know." and rolls her eyes. Lol! I told her I plan to test on four different days, not to worry. That is unless I get a positive! Then I might test again just to be sure...
> 
> Welcome AnnieEd! I'm new, too. Also my first month TTC! Are you charting?
> 
> ETA: I caved. I just tested. BFN. I'll test next week like a sane person. :D

Oh luna sorry sweetie for the:bfn: like you say you may only be 9dpo so still early days and our motto is your not out till the:witch:rocks up!! Good luck with your next tests praying for some more lovely pink:bfp::bfp::dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

I 2nd that we know our stuff (well maybe not me !!) but the other turtles certainly do!!!

But like poas says it's very true i dont get +till 16-17dpo and thats for a fainty!!! Keep faith my lovely !!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the support, girlies :D

I'm not letting the negative get to me - I know it's really early. I'm going to muster up the courage to wait until Sunday morning to test again. We'll see, then. :D

But, it's not over until the fat lady sings, as you say!


----------



## want2bamum86

newmummy nope im due 19th of august which aint changed lol n its coz where i lost 4 last yr i am being monitored n oh has the scan pics atm lol il get em of him when i see him next xx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Luna so sorry for the TTN (Teeny Tiny Negative) I am resident PMA when ex boyfriends and/or crazy long cycles allow me to! :wohoo: I'm sure you will be just fine, even if this is a :bfn: I concur that more pictures are needed :thumbup: defo! But, you have this thread now, some days i'm not even bothered how long this takes, just enough to have these guys so you have come to the right place :hugs: 9dpo is very early! I try and hold of til 12DPO but usually make it to 10/11 DPO...

:hi: annie ed welcome to the mad house! Ha! You will do just fine :dust: for your ttc journey and I hope everything is ok with your BCP or lack thereof! 

:hi: newmummy have a lovely day with your grandma! I love my nana :)


----------



## want2bamum86

morning first how r ya 2day bbe x


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> newmummy nope im due 19th of august which aint changed lol n its coz where i lost 4 last yr i am being monitored n oh has the scan pics atm lol il get em of him when i see him next xx

:thumbup: sounds good we never saw your pee sticks so scan pic will be good for us turtles to perv at we love pics hehe:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

morning wanttobe. I'm good thanks! Just making a :coffee: and the :dishes:

we're off in to town today so the OH can give the tattoo place his design (my christmas present to him) and then we will probably have a mooch and a coffee and a natter :cloud9:

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: I got my O day from FF! Trinity was right I am still in FF says my chances are 'good' :rofl: have a look guys, it's beautiful that's my very first chart! 

How's the rest of the love doves today?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi New mummy ! have a lovely day xxx

Hey janie that is a luvrley chart........you are in with a big shot 

enjoy your day! I think I might take a walk into town and have a mooch around:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

i did take pic of my pe stick but cam on phone is rubbish lol


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Turtletons! :flower:

Ahhhh, don't you just love Saturday mornings because you've still got the whole weekend to go :cloud9: 

Anyway...I think I may have cracked the pot pics crisis I've been having. I will try to upload a couple of pics that I took with the old camera. Now, as photos go, they are pretty bad and you may feel slightly :sick: looking at them due to the blurryness...sorry :blush: (Molly may wish to look away completely :winkwink:) Anyway....hope these actually work this time..the file size is smaller but I don't know if it's small enough :shrug:

Oh, and in one of them...I apologise in advance, I know it's rude to "point" :blush:

So, I'm off to the shops, then the Post Office and then for a lovely walk with Mr ipod :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great weekend :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0203.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4









PICT0204.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

AnnieEd said:


> Hi ladies! I'm brand new to site (this is actually my first post!) and I'd love to join you!
> 
> This is my first month ttc and it's been 5 days since ovulation. This is also my first month since stopping birth control (lots of "firsts" for me!) so I'm actually not sure when to expect AF so also not sure when to start testing!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to be joining you all and I hope this is a lucky cycle for all of us!

Hello and welcome AnnieEd,

I wish you much luck on your journey. You're in very good company! 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit!

Great Pot Kit ahhhh! I :brat: :brat: want a pot belly!! Hope you enjoy your walk I am off in to town too :) Crunchie are you going to indulge in a coffee? Starbucks again? Get a decaff if you must but you must treat yourself you preggy turtle you :awww: I am just looking for an exciting recipe we can cook tonight, we get so giddy with his parets house as it's beautiful really proper country kitchen - sooo good for cooking in! I shall upload pics later in a VERY chatty mood - set my laptop up downstairs :cloud9:

Crunchie thanks for looking at my chart :haooydance: I am so excited that I have my first chart :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

I love that we have new turtles! 

Annie Ed - tell us more about you. Where you are from (we need to know we are an international pack) age etc when/where you met your OH we're pretty sex and the city :cloud9: Holly has had Jonny Depp, I have secrets, Kit has a pot (and is Scottish aye aye), Mollykins knows too much... There's just too much! You will have to tell us your story whenever your time zone allows us to speak again :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

i have a belly but its all bloat lol but cute lol


----------



## Sarachka

Kit!! Your belly looks like mine - but mine's 100% food baby! I cant wait until I can actually be pregnant rather than just look it.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Kit!! Your belly looks like mine - but mine's 100% food baby! I cant wait until I can actually be pregnant rather than just look it.

Actually mine also looks like this now ! Skinny Minnies on this thread x


----------



## want2bamum86

we now have 11 bfp woohoooo
[coz im not mentioned on the first page] 

we r doing realy well on here


----------



## Sarachka

https://icanhascheezburger.wordpress.com/files/2007/10/lolcats-funny-pictures-questionmark.jpg

'Scuse me, I has a question.

So I shouldn't use my OPKs with FMU, but I should do more than one a day ... *when should these two times be?!?!*


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone how are you all? x


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i love your little orange bump :)


----------



## Sarachka

*April *I'm good, are you feeling better than you were last night?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *April *I'm good, are you feeling better than you were last night?

yes thankyou hun not wasting my energy :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

Mummy April - I don't blame you! ha! Leave em to be now! Mummy April - how long did you try for this beanie?

Sarachka I would do one at 12 ish with 3mu and one at 7-8 ish. 8 I believe is like some sort of cut of the best times are between 11 and 8 (says on the garb I get with mine) 

Sarachka - have you seen my pretty chart? I ovulated! It was your egg post I know it. I o'd on Wednesday... Which was about the day I gave up! Ahaha.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Mummy April - I don't blame you! ha! Leave em to be now! Mummy April - how long did you try for this beanie?
> 
> Sarachka I would do one at 12 ish with 3mu and one at 7-8 ish. 8 I believe is like some sort of cut of the best times are between 11 and 8 (says on the garb I get with mine)
> 
> Sarachka - have you seen my pretty chart? I ovulated! It was your egg post I know it. I o'd on Wednesday... Which was about the day I gave up! Ahaha.

hey hun, we were trying for a year and after 1 miscarriage at 6 weeks and 3 chemicals we got there :) x


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka - have you seen my pretty chart? I ovulated! It was your egg post I know it. I o'd on Wednesday... Which was about the day I gave up! Ahaha.

Well, *of course!!* :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy April - I don't blame you! ha! Leave em to be now! Mummy April - how long did you try for this beanie?
> 
> Sarachka I would do one at 12 ish with 3mu and one at 7-8 ish. 8 I believe is like some sort of cut of the best times are between 11 and 8 (says on the garb I get with mine)
> 
> Sarachka - have you seen my pretty chart? I ovulated! It was your egg post I know it. I o'd on Wednesday... Which was about the day I gave up! Ahaha.
> 
> hey hun, we were trying for a year and after 1 miscarriage at 6 weeks and 3 chemicals we got there :) xClick to expand...

Wowzers! I think I do well in admitting to onself that really the :bfp: is the first of many hurdles! In a TTC obsessed world I think the second step is then actually missing your period for a week or so (to rule out a chemical), then you get to 8 & 12/14 weeks and then you gots to get to the birth and hope for the best. Life can be so cruel! 

This really was a lucky thread for you then huh? How did you find out about BnB, do you wish you'd been on when you were going through all that?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> https://icanhascheezburger.wordpress.com/files/2007/10/lolcats-funny-pictures-questionmark.jpg
> 
> 'Scuse me, I has a question.
> 
> So I shouldn't use my OPKs with FMU, but I should do more than one a day ... *when should these two times be?!?!*

I have no answer to the question but just wanted to say i love the pic :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit i love your little orange bump :)

Thanks doll :hugs:

Hope you're back on top today :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie....I even looked at your chart and as charts go I like it!! The reason I don't make much comment about temping/charts etc is because I know zilch about them, never did it myself. :shrug: I am however assuming just from what's been said that that upwards spike is a good thing, so HURRAH for the temp spike and your eggy :happydance: I hope it has restored your faith my love :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit!! Your belly looks like mine - but mine's 100% food baby! I cant wait until I can actually be pregnant rather than just look it.
> 
> Actually mine also looks like this now ! Skinny Minnies on this thread xClick to expand...

There are many things you could call me...skinny ain't one more's the pity :nope::winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks KIT! I am so excited to have nearly completed my forst proper chart! 

Next cycle I will be like TTC RAMBO: charting, opk's CBFM's all I need now is :gun: ahahahhaha... 

I am hoping if no :bfp: this cycle then DEFINITELY next one [-o&lt;[-o&lt; for a November baby.

FF says if I am preggo this cycle I have an EDD of 5th October... Surely that means and early November baby if it's next cycle... March - I am having a break - going to take meds to quit smoking, don't know harmful they are ttc-ers better safe than sorry. Then I am back in the game April onwards!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh Kit don't be too hard on yourself. We can see the photo's ya know! You are a skinny minnnie - I decree! Did you enjoy your walk? I have been out and bought ingredients for our lovely meal of: sweet chilli peppers and grilled halloumi followed by garlic roast chicken and honey glazed baby vegetables! The first is soooo easy yet delicious and the second is a new one! So I shall be sure to let you all know how this meal turns out :cake:


----------



## TrinityMom

:hi: Hi everyone

Have you all seen??? We're on our 99 960th view!!!! Bet you our 100 000th means we all INSTANTLY fall preggers

Right going to :coffee: catch up while I eat my hare krishna temple food :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V8gmCMu2Lc


----------



## firstbaby25

This is the group I was telling you about - ignore the video as it says it is an exam piece!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> morning wanttobe. I'm good thanks! Just making a :coffee: and the :dishes:
> 
> we're off in to town today so the OH can give the tattoo place his design (my christmas present to him) and then we will probably have a mooch and a coffee and a natter :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: I got my O day from FF! Trinity was right I am still in FF says my chances are 'good' :rofl: have a look guys, it's beautiful that's my very first chart!
> 
> How's the rest of the love doves today?


:thumbup::happydance:See i Knew you would get that eggy!!! Well done you i hope that baby gravy made it up the tunnel:thumbup:(love that saying told OH he thinks we are nuts !!!):thumbup:




kit_cat said:


> Good morning Turtletons! :flower:
> 
> Ahhhh, don't you just love Saturday mornings because you've still got the whole weekend to go :cloud9:
> 
> Anyway...I think I may have cracked the pot pics crisis I've been having. I will try to upload a couple of pics that I took with the old camera. Now, as photos go, they are pretty bad and you may feel slightly :sick: looking at them due to the blurryness...sorry :blush: (Molly may wish to look away completely :winkwink:) Anyway....hope these actually work this time..the file size is smaller but I don't know if it's small enough :shrug:
> 
> Oh, and in one of them...I apologise in advance, I know it's rude to "point" :blush:
> 
> So, I'm off to the shops, then the Post Office and then for a lovely walk with Mr ipod :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend :hugs:


Hi Kit those pot pics are ace !!!!:thumbup:Hope you enjoy your walk:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> https://icanhascheezburger.wordpress.com/files/2007/10/lolcats-funny-pictures-questionmark.jpg
> 
> 'Scuse me, I has a question.
> 
> So I shouldn't use my OPKs with FMU, but I should do more than one a day ... *when should these two times be?!?!*

Sara i use to test at about 1ish and between 5&6 when doing two a day :thumbup:hope your having a lovely day:winkwink:



firstbaby25 said:


> Mummy April - I don't blame you! ha! Leave em to be now! Mummy April - how long did you try for this beanie?
> 
> Sarachka I would do one at 12 ish with 3mu and one at 7-8 ish. 8 I believe is like some sort of cut of the best times are between 11 and 8 (says on the garb I get with mine)
> 
> Sarachka - have you seen my pretty chart? I ovulated! It was your egg post I know it. I o'd on Wednesday... Which was about the day I gave up! Ahaha.

:happydance::happydance:for Jaynies egg drop go spermies gooooooooo!!!!!:blush:



firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh Kit don't be too hard on yourself. We can see the photo's ya know! You are a skinny minnnie - I decree! Did you enjoy your walk? I have been out and bought ingredients for our lovely meal of: sweet chilli peppers and grilled halloumi followed by garlic roast chicken and honey glazed baby vegetables! The first is soooo easy yet delicious and the second is a new one! So I shall be sure to let you all know how this meal turns out :cake:

nom nom nigella:thumbup: want some !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

*Kit*, thank you for your cute bump pics. And you are most definietly a skinny minny!!

*Luna*, I LOVE your Luna dog!!! SOOO cute! I've never seen one of those before (and with my menagerie, that's saying something :haha:) And Elvis has a very interesting eye

*Holly*, you are now OFFICIALLY my hero! Johnny Depp has been a crush of mine for as long as I can remember...from when he was in 21 Jump Street and probably around 17 :haha: If only I lived in France...took riding lessons...had a saucy nanny to teach me things...:cloud9:

*Ging*, I forgot to say sorry about your furchild :hugs: We burried Mimooshka and I'm going to be putting a Bast cat statue to mark his grave. He used to eat Woolies (M&S to you UK girls) roast chicken and I was in there on thursday and nearly bought one and then remembered that I didn't need to :cry:

Soon-to-be-bump-buddy-*Jaynie*, that's one brilliant chart :thumbup: Here's mine https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/(Won't let me insert the :img: not sure if that is my chart link or just FF ). I don't know why FF hasn't said that I've o'ed :shrug: I feel a little twingey today again...damn them hopes that won't stay down!


----------



## TrinityMom

DH wants the laptop...I'll pop back on later


----------



## new mummy2010

Just uploading my mumtum pictures to laptop !!!

Seen a lovely dress for a wedding we are off too and grandma was going to treat me but then i pulled out as i still have 2-3weeks to grow a bit more mumtum !! It was gorg though oh dohhhh

Where is Bethany today ?


----------



## Sarachka

ahhh I just cleared out loads of rubbish in my cupboard under the stairs, some stuff like phones, computer and scanner that didn't work, have been there 5 years! Feels good to get rid of them and make space for whatever ... maybe BABY things!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

My mumtum pics excuse my tinkerbell pants :haha::blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> ahhh I just cleared out loads of rubbish in my cupboard under the stairs, some stuff like phones, computer and scanner that didn't work, have been there 5 years! Feels good to get rid of them and make space for whatever ... maybe BABY things!!!

Sounds like a cunning plan ......oh got loads of ironing to do but cant be bothered:nope:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls u all ok im jut goig for lunch then i shall b bk i realy want a hamburgeer again lol


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone!

Lovely mum tum pics Newmummy!

Trin that just took me to the home page for FF and I had to log in! You should put your chart in your siggy! Bump buddy! Newbie told me how to do it... She has some great instructions if she can remember - I've just had to delete my inbox otherwise I could have forwarded to you! 

Newmummy you can certainly have some - cooking these meals for 2 is hard work I am sure that I will have lots left over! I was wondering about HollyMonkey today, think she had baby swimmers and then hair??


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany has wonderful exciting non-turtle plans today that I am jealous of! lol


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Lovely mum tum pics Newmummy!
> 
> Trin that just took me to the home page for FF and I had to log in! You should put your chart in your siggy! Bump buddy! Newbie told me how to do it... She has some great instructions if she can remember - I've just had to delete my inbox otherwise I could have forwarded to you!
> 
> Newmummy you can certainly have some - cooking these meals for 2 is hard work I am sure that I will have lots left over! I was wondering about HollyMonkey today, think she had baby swimmers and then hair??

Thanks i feel massive but i know im not!!!

Oh yes i remember now her busy,busy day looking at bikes and the baby swimmers etc!!

Im starving waiting for OH to come home from his football coaching course at the uni then will decide a plan of action or jump in the car and come to yours about 7ish:thumbup::haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha new Mummy - you could actually do that! I'm in Appleton nr Lymm... I'm sure you will have heard of Lymm??

What is your real name? I have forgotten :blush...

Thanks for reminding us Sarachka :) I had also forgotten that!


----------



## firstbaby25

PS: sweet potatoes flash boiling before they get roasted... Chicken all ready to go in :happydance: - I like roasting things as it is actually quite easy it's the honey glazed vegetables that I am worried about :argh:


----------



## new mummy2010

They sound nom nom though dont they!!! I have heard of lymm jaynie but OH would be best bet at knowing exactly as he is best at places etc i can just about find the 'potteries shopping center 'in Hanley lol!!!

My name is Hayley OH Lee and as you know LO Reece

my baby fur girl pug -Tallula

1st furcat-Thomas

2nd furcat-Charlie

Reece's hammy -chewbaca !!!

Thats us!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls u all ok im jut goig for lunch then i shall b bk i realy want a hamburgeer again lol

You will look like a burger!!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> My mumtum pics excuse my tinkerbell pants :haha::blush:
> 
> View attachment 156329
> 
> 
> View attachment 156330

Awwww, your bump is so cute newmummy :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Kit how was your date with mr i-pod


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> PS: sweet potatoes flash boiling before they get roasted... Chicken all ready to go in :happydance: - I like roasting things as it is actually quite easy it's the honey glazed vegetables that I am worried about :argh:

Your dinner sounds absolutely delish Jaynie....you are quite the little Nigella :thumbup: Remember...we want pics of the beautiful kitchen!! Oh, and you might as well send us pics of your exquisite culinary creation too...please???? :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My mumtum pics excuse my tinkerbell pants :haha::blush:
> 
> View attachment 156329
> 
> 
> View attachment 156330
> 
> 
> Awwww, your bump is so cute newmummy :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks and yours :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Kit how was your date with mr i-pod

Mr Ipod was the perfect gent as usual. He played only songs I like and didn't even need a break throughout my 2 hour walk. 'Twas great! Thanks for asking my sweet. 

Have you got much planned for the rest of the weekend? Looks like OH is taking me out for dinner tonight as I hear him trying to book a table :thumbup:


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh Kit don't be too hard on yourself. We can see the photo's ya know! You are a skinny minnnie - I decree! Did you enjoy your walk? I have been out and bought ingredients for our lovely meal of: sweet chilli peppers and grilled halloumi followed by garlic roast chicken and honey glazed baby vegetables! The first is soooo easy yet delicious and the second is a new one! So I shall be sure to let you all know how this meal turns out :cake:

I really want this now...I will settle instead for some weird dough concoction that oh and the kids have concocted...mmmm :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Kit don't be too hard on yourself. We can see the photo's ya know! You are a skinny minnnie - I decree! Did you enjoy your walk? I have been out and bought ingredients for our lovely meal of: sweet chilli peppers and grilled halloumi followed by garlic roast chicken and honey glazed baby vegetables! The first is soooo easy yet delicious and the second is a new one! So I shall be sure to let you all know how this meal turns out :cake:
> 
> I really want this now...I will settle instead for some weird dough concoction that oh and the kids have concocted...mmmm :haha:Click to expand...

:hi: poas!

Tell me about it... my permanently rumbling stomach is lusting after that halloumi :munch:

Weird dough concoction sounds interesting :winkwink:


----------



## poas

I seem to lust after any food I see someone else with-ordered some food at lunch (wrap,wedges,salad) really wanted it,then spent the time eating it drooling over oh's food...Ah well,who needs manners?:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooh....wrap, wedges and salad...I'm soooo hungry I could eat a scabby horse. I must go and try and make myself look presentable now..OH has booked a table at 6pm and if you could see what I can see, you'd know time is of the essence! :shock:

Later lovelies :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Man, I go to sleep late and wake up early and there are still pages and pages to read! You girls sure are chatty!!

Love the pot pics, Kit and New mummy! :D


----------



## Sarachka

I'm making my famous sausage casserole. OH and I both love it. Cheesy mash potato to go with it - my absolute favourite food in the universe.


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit I just love halloumi! It's like my favourite but probably sooo bad! I will post pictures of our chicken and vegetable as we have :eat: the starter - peppers and halloumi was absolutely delicious and the sweet chilli sauce was bang on :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- What a beautiful little bump o' orange! Aww! :awww: So sweet. ...When I had my ultrasound there were two women there (one was an intern) and they were talking amongst themselves and one said, "... she's skinny, I can see everything." I said, "Excuse me? But did you just call me skinny??" :haha: Our perceptions of ourselves are so flawed. Enjoy your dinner out with OH. :hugs:

Jaynie- Like Kit, I know nothing about charting but I looked at yours and I'm going to give it the :thumbup: too. :winkwink: Your dinner sounds so nom!

NewMummy- Aww, look it that bump! I am so jealous of you and Kit... of course... I'll be there soon I suppose. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka, that sounds divine!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly we certainly enjoyed the 'starter' I love playing at posh! I love cheesy mash too with beans :) beans are a sould food too! Thanks Molly - I am so glad to have finally O'd!


----------



## AnnieEd

Mollykins said:


> AnnieEd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm brand new to site (this is actually my first post!) and I'd love to join you!
> 
> This is my first month ttc and it's been 5 days since ovulation. This is also my first month since stopping birth control (lots of "firsts" for me!) so I'm actually not sure when to expect AF so also not sure when to start testing!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to be joining you all and I hope this is a lucky cycle for all of us!
> 
> Welcome Annie! :wave: I suppose you need the turtle clause too before you decide you want to join us or not. :winkwink: "We are all crazy here, have no TMI boundaries, and discuss a wide variety of random topics that we are convinced lead back to (or stem from) TTC/pregnancy. We are harmless, fun, fiercely supportive, and unique."
> 
> If you still want to join... WELCOME! :hugs: There are a couple of us turtles that have experience coming off birth control that I'm sure would be happy to help you out with advice and the like. :thumbup:
> 
> So, why don't you tell us a bit about yourself? Where are you from? What do you do? Do you have any furbabies? Speaking of... it's obligatory that you post pics of furbabies, wee sticks (as they become available), and any other such things you can think of. :thumbup:
> 
> If you want to learn more about us you can skip over to the first ever page... I've listed some of us and our stats, like who's pregnant, who's TTC... etc.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, Mollykins! I live in New York City and I work in HR for a small finance company (nothing exciting :nope:) My hubby and I have been married since the Fall of 2009 - He's 30 and I'm 29. Sadly, no furbabies -- we live in a tiny NYC apartment so there'd be no room for me, DH, a baby (hopefully soon!) and a puppy but I really really want one!! 

Quick question for you ladies who have experience just coming off of birth control: I've been charting my temps and since ovulation, my temps haven't increased much above the coverline -- today it actually dropped right to the coverline temp! Have any of you had this too? (Sadly the site won't let me post a link until I've had more posts, so I'll have to do that later!)

Thanks so much and I hope you ladies across the pond have had a good day and I hope you all who are in the US but don't sleep in as late as I do have had a great morning! :coffee:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: luna! How the devil are you? Of course you can tell me when you've caught up with us chatty turtles!!


----------



## AnnieEd

kit_cat said:


> AnnieEd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm brand new to site (this is actually my first post!) and I'd love to join you!
> 
> This is my first month ttc and it's been 5 days since ovulation. This is also my first month since stopping birth control (lots of "firsts" for me!) so I'm actually not sure when to expect AF so also not sure when to start testing!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to be joining you all and I hope this is a lucky cycle for all of us!
> 
> Hello and welcome AnnieEd,
> 
> I wish you much luck on your journey. You're in very good company!
> 
> :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks so much, kit_cat! Happy to be here! :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: annie ed - not that I have lots of experience ttc & coming off BCP but I believe that anything goes when you have just come off the BCP! I hope someone else can help you!


----------



## AnnieEd

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: annie ed - not that I have lots of experience ttc & coming off BCP but I believe that anything goes when you have just come off the BCP! I hope someone else can help you!

That's what I was thinking too. We'll just have to see!


----------



## Sarachka

Ahhhh Annie you live in my favourite place in the world!!


----------



## Mollykins

AnnieEd said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieEd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm brand new to site (this is actually my first post!) and I'd love to join you!
> 
> This is my first month ttc and it's been 5 days since ovulation. This is also my first month since stopping birth control (lots of "firsts" for me!) so I'm actually not sure when to expect AF so also not sure when to start testing!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to be joining you all and I hope this is a lucky cycle for all of us!
> 
> Welcome Annie! :wave: I suppose you need the turtle clause too before you decide you want to join us or not. :winkwink: "We are all crazy here, have no TMI boundaries, and discuss a wide variety of random topics that we are convinced lead back to (or stem from) TTC/pregnancy. We are harmless, fun, fiercely supportive, and unique."
> 
> If you still want to join... WELCOME! :hugs: There are a couple of us turtles that have experience coming off birth control that I'm sure would be happy to help you out with advice and the like. :thumbup:
> 
> So, why don't you tell us a bit about yourself? Where are you from? What do you do? Do you have any furbabies? Speaking of... it's obligatory that you post pics of furbabies, wee sticks (as they become available), and any other such things you can think of. :thumbup:
> 
> If you want to learn more about us you can skip over to the first ever page... I've listed some of us and our stats, like who's pregnant, who's TTC... etc.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Mollykins! I live in New York City and I work in HR for a small finance company (nothing exciting :nope:) My hubby and I have been married since the Fall of 2009 - He's 30 and I'm 29. Sadly, no furbabies -- we live in a tiny NYC apartment so there'd be no room for me, DH, a baby (hopefully soon!) and a puppy but I really really want one!!
> 
> Quick question for you ladies who have experience just coming off of birth control: I've been charting my temps and since ovulation, my temps haven't increased much above the coverline -- today it actually dropped right to the coverline temp! Have any of you had this too? (Sadly the site won't let me post a link until I've had more posts, so I'll have to do that later!)
> 
> Thanks so much and I hope you ladies across the pond have had a good day and I hope you all who are in the US but don't sleep in as late as I do have had a great morning! :coffee:Click to expand...

New York City huh? Very nice. As far as the east coast goes, I've only been to Massachusetts (for a connection flight so I'm not sure it counts :haha:) and Maine... but never New York. 

I can offer no help with your chart OR your bcp questions, sadly. :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Ive been to NYC 5 times but always on the way home from somewhere, so it's been five separate DAYS in NYC. I really want to spend a week there!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kit how was your date with mr i-pod
> 
> Mr Ipod was the perfect gent as usual. He played only songs I like and didn't even need a break throughout my 2 hour walk. 'Twas great! Thanks for asking my sweet.
> 
> Have you got much planned for the rest of the weekend? Looks like OH is taking me out for dinner tonight as I hear him trying to book a table :thumbup:Click to expand...


:thumbup:cool glad he behaved:winkwink:, well tonight will be a take away very naughty as we had chinese out last night!!!:blush:!!! Tomorrow morning REece has football match (OH runs the team) then relaxing !!! What about you? Lucky you going out hope its for something yummy:winkwink:



poas said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Kit don't be too hard on yourself. We can see the photo's ya know! You are a skinny minnnie - I decree! Did you enjoy your walk? I have been out and bought ingredients for our lovely meal of: sweet chilli peppers and grilled halloumi followed by garlic roast chicken and honey glazed baby vegetables! The first is soooo easy yet delicious and the second is a new one! So I shall be sure to let you all know how this meal turns out :cake:
> 
> I really want this now...I will settle instead for some weird dough concoction that oh and the kids have concocted...mmmm :haha:Click to expand...

What is the weird dough concoction:shrug:!!! Sounds interesting!!



Sarachka said:


> I'm making my famous sausage casserole. OH and I both love it. Cheesy mash potato to go with it - my absolute favourite food in the universe.

UM yom,yom,yom,yom,nom,nom Sara cheesy mash drooooooll:thumbup::winkwink:,thats lovely way to your big boys heart food or his trousers :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo Annie! Your avatar is boasting one of my favourite flowers. Plumerias (sigh) Did you know that they are poisonous? Molly factoid. :haha:


----------



## AnnieEd

You absolutely need to plan a NYC visit! It's definitely my favorite city ever (granted, I'm a bit biased seeing as I was born here as well :winkwink:) I love how this is such an international group!! So fun! I'm heading out to run some errands but thanks for all the love!:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Are you ladies familiar with Lacrosse?


----------



## AnnieEd

Mollykins said:


> Ooo Annie! Your avatar is boasting one of my favourite flowers. Plumerias (sigh) Did you know that they are poisonous? Molly factoid. :haha:

Omigod!! I did NOT know that!!! Too funny!!! I love the "Molly factoid" :laugh2:


----------



## Mollykins

AnnieEd said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Annie! Your avatar is boasting one of my favourite flowers. Plumerias (sigh) Did you know that they are poisonous? Molly factoid. :haha:
> 
> Omigod!! I did NOT know that!!! Too funny!!! I love the "Molly factoid" :laugh2:Click to expand...

I used to do daily facts... they turned out to be called Molly factoids. :haha: I think I will have to do that again... :thumbup: Enjoy your day running errands. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: luna! How the devil are you? Of course you can tell me when you've caught up with us chatty turtles!!

Hello darling - I'm doing well today! Trying not to POAS. Again. Ha! I guess I just want to torture myself! I need to wait until next week.

Other than that, just got up. Need to eat some breakfast... but, feeling :sick:



AnnieEd said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: annie ed - not that I have lots of experience ttc & coming off BCP but I believe that anything goes when you have just come off the BCP! I hope someone else can help you!
> 
> That's what I was thinking too. We'll just have to see!Click to expand...

I went off BC almost two years ago and I still don't have 'normal' cycles. My December cycle was 25 days long! And my November cycle? 30 days! I have heard it can take a while for your body to start ovulating, though. Best of luck to you, AnnieEd!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Are you ladies familiar with Lacrosse?

Oh, yeah. My DH had a bout where he thought he was going to play Lacrosse. In Seattle, mind you! He bought all this 'gear'. Where is it now? In the garage some place. HA!


----------



## Sarachka

I played lacrosse a bit in school mollichka


----------



## Mollykins

My OH did 4 years of Lacrosse in school and was varsity captain for the last 2 years... :blush: I'm remembering our school years... though we never got together in school... oh how I wanted to! :haha: :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I played lacrosse a bit in school mollichka

My OH says that girls lacrosse here in the states is ridiculous because you are not allowed to make contact or something the way you are allowed to in boys lacrosse... is that true for uk?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies familiar with Lacrosse?
> 
> Oh, yeah. My DH had a bout where he thought he was going to play Lacrosse. In Seattle, mind you! He bought all this 'gear'. Where is it now? In the garage some place. HA!Click to expand...

:haha: That's too funny! I love it when my OH randomly gets inspired to do something and then... it just falls flat.


----------



## new mummy2010

what was your siggy shop link again sara?


----------



## Sarachka

Here it is!

https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/504078-want-signature-take-requests.html


----------



## poas

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kit how was your date with mr i-pod
> 
> Mr Ipod was the perfect gent as usual. He played only songs I like and didn't even need a break throughout my 2 hour walk. 'Twas great! Thanks for asking my sweet.
> 
> Have you got much planned for the rest of the weekend? Looks like OH is taking me out for dinner tonight as I hear him trying to book a table :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbup:cool glad he behaved:winkwink:, well tonight will be a take away very naughty as we had chinese out last night!!!:blush:!!! Tomorrow morning REece has football match (OH runs the team) then relaxing !!! What about you? Lucky you going out hope its for something yummy:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Kit don't be too hard on yourself. We can see the photo's ya know! You are a skinny minnnie - I decree! Did you enjoy your walk? I have been out and bought ingredients for our lovely meal of: sweet chilli peppers and grilled halloumi followed by garlic roast chicken and honey glazed baby vegetables! The first is soooo easy yet delicious and the second is a new one! So I shall be sure to let you all know how this meal turns out :cake:Click to expand...
> 
> I really want this now...I will settle instead for some weird dough concoction that oh and the kids have concocted...mmmm :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> What is the weird dough concoction:shrug:!!! Sounds interesting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm making my famous sausage casserole. OH and I both love it. Cheesy mash potato to go with it - my absolute favourite food in the universe.Click to expand...
> 
> UM yom,yom,yom,yom,nom,nom Sara cheesy mash drooooooll:thumbup::winkwink:,thats lovely way to your big boys heart food or his trousers :haha:Click to expand...


It was similair to pizza...like a cross between calzone and pizza in fact,couldnt tell what was meant to be where but it tasted good :)


----------



## Sarachka

Ah man another accidental pregnancy in hollyoaks. ray has just peed on a sacred digital.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Ooo Annie! Your avatar is boasting one of my favourite flowers. Plumerias (sigh) Did you know that they are poisonous? Molly factoid. :haha:

We have 2 tree in our garden - we call them frangipanis tho. OH does polymer clay canes for an online site (from home for extra money, it's his new business) and he just made a frangipani one

Eeugh! I ate too much temple food....roti, paneer, chickpea and bringal curry followed by sorji...oh so yum but oh so full!


----------



## Sarachka

Trinty's gonna have windy-pops soon!

So will I though, there two types of bean in this casserole


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trinty's gonna have windy-pops soon!
> 
> So will I though, there two types of bean in this casserole

:haha: then I can say "ooh! ooh! I'm gassy and look at what my ticker syas! I must be preggo!" :rofl:


----------



## want2bamum86

what is veryone up to this evening


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> what is veryone up to this evening

Just hanging out with my gorgeous OH. What about you. Are you with your OH?


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Are you ladies familiar with Lacrosse?



Only in that i've heard of it! Why do you ask love dove?


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies familiar with Lacrosse?
> 
> Oh, yeah. My DH had a bout where he thought he was going to play Lacrosse. In Seattle, mind you! He bought all this 'gear'. Where is it now? In the garage some place. HA!Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl: we all do this at times...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Ah man another accidental pregnancy in hollyoaks. ray has just peed on a sacred digital.



I watched it the other day and she bought the tests at the end of the episode I watched... She said to him earilier in the episode 'i'm late - what do you think I should I do?' and Ste said, 'get a move on!' :rofl: :haha: he's gay isn't he?


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Annie! Your avatar is boasting one of my favourite flowers. Plumerias (sigh) Did you know that they are poisonous? Molly factoid. :haha:
> 
> We have 2 tree in our garden - we call them frangipanis tho. OH does polymer clay canes for an online site (from home for extra money, it's his new business) and he just made a frangipani one
> 
> Eeugh! I ate too much temple food....roti, paneer, chickpea and bringal curry followed by sorji...oh so yum but oh so full!Click to expand...

Everyone's dinner sounds lovely! I will attach pictures now of the dinner I made :munch::munch: it was ok I was disappointed but the OH lapped it up!
 



Attached Files:







dinner 2.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4









kitchen.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5









dinner 1.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies familiar with Lacrosse?
> 
> 
> 
> Only in that i've heard of it! Why do you ask love dove?Click to expand...

No worries I read further along and you were reminiscing! :cloud9:

Kit's out for dinner :flower: with the OH like date night. 

I must go and shower love doves - my friend is coming round now! I will have to dodge wine... FF has confirmed the fact that I will have a 33 day cycle :growlmad: I'm glad I didn't use the CBFM this month as it would have started to get to know me on a totally unrealistic cycle... 

I think this may be the first day known to man that we haven't heards from HollyMonkeyBoobies alllll day, ya know? I'm a wee bit sad, missed her I have... Just like how Newbie's nasty work takes her away from us far too much!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ah man another accidental pregnancy in hollyoaks. ray has just peed on a sacred digital.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it the other day and she bought the tests at the end of the episode I watched... She said to him earilier in the episode 'i'm late - what do you think I should I do?' and Ste said, 'get a move on!' :rofl: :haha: he's gay isn't he?Click to expand...


In real life and the show. I have a secret guilty crush on Darren osbourne


----------



## Sarachka

*Holly we all missed you today!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening ladies, don't suppose any of you remember what page I left off at?:wacko: I think I'm going to have to read the thread backwards like an Arabic thread to catch up...:book:

Before I do, hope you're all well and had a fab Saturday, I've had so many adventures today:happydance: Including new haircut:thumbup:

And just saw the lacrosse question since it's on the page I came in on and :rofl: I have 2 lacrosse sticks Molly that I force my stepsons to play with in the park with me- never played a game in my life but it's a dream of mine from childhood to:haha: I read too many Malory Towers and St Clare's books as a kid, maybe Kit will know of those:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

It's true Hollz! We miss you terribly... and you too Newbie!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- You just made me instantly hungry. My stomach is literally growling at me now. Oh nom nom nom. :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

OK I have to fess up. I'm a total grammar Nazi. I can't stand things like "should of" or "your so lovely" etc so imagine my disgust to see the following on MTV news:

"Cheryl Cole is rumoured to have brought an apartment in L.A"

Fire that writer!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Annie! Your avatar is boasting one of my favourite flowers. Plumerias (sigh) Did you know that they are poisonous? Molly factoid. :haha:
> 
> We have 2 tree in our garden - we call them frangipanis tho. OH does polymer clay canes for an online site (from home for extra money, it's his new business) and he just made a frangipani one
> 
> Eeugh! I ate too much temple food....roti, paneer, chickpea and bringal curry followed by sorji...oh so yum but oh so full!Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone's dinner sounds lovely! I will attach pictures now of the dinner I made :munch::munch: it was ok I was disappointed but the OH lapped it up!Click to expand...

Well done Jaynie!!! Good job with dinner and the only reason I'm not salivating completely is that I'm stuffed full of food now :happydance: Loving the lovely homely kitchen, you're right, it does look good to cook in!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OK I have to fess up. I'm a total grammar Nazi. I can't stand things like "should of" or "your so lovely" etc so imagine my disgust to see the following on MTV news:
> 
> "Cheryl Cole is rumoured to have brought an apartment in L.A"
> 
> Fire that writer!!!

Oh dear...I'd better mind my P's and Q's...my grammer/spelling isn't always all that and a bag of chips :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening ladies, don't suppose any of you remember what page I left off at?:wacko: I think I'm going to have to read the thread backwards like an Arabic thread to catch up...:book:
> 
> Before I do, hope you're all well and had a fab Saturday, I've had so many adventures today:happydance: Including new haircut:thumbup:
> 
> And just saw the lacrosse question since it's on the page I came in on and :rofl: I have 2 lacrosse sticks Molly that I force my stepsons to play with in the park with me- never played a game in my life but it's a dream of mine from childhood to:haha: I read too many Malory Towers and St Clare's books as a kid, maybe Kit will know of those:winkwink:

Glad you've had a great day! Tell all....haircut pics required!! :winkwink:

Ahhhh, I loved Malory Towers. Read them all more than once many years ago! Alicia wasn't it?


----------



## kit_cat

Hi molly :wave:

I've heard of lacrosse too but never played :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Bethany yes haircut pics please !!!

What did you eat Kit?


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Ah man another accidental pregnancy in hollyoaks. ray has just peed on a sacred digital.

Oh i missed this all week dont know why :shrug: thats so a waste do you see the result show up? wonder who they get to ee on them lol?:haha:



firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Annie! Your avatar is boasting one of my favourite flowers. Plumerias (sigh) Did you know that they are poisonous? Molly factoid. :haha:
> 
> We have 2 tree in our garden - we call them frangipanis tho. OH does polymer clay canes for an online site (from home for extra money, it's his new business) and he just made a frangipani one
> 
> Eeugh! I ate too much temple food....roti, paneer, chickpea and bringal curry followed by sorji...oh so yum but oh so full!Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone's dinner sounds lovely! I will attach pictures now of the dinner I made :munch::munch: it was ok I was disappointed but the OH lapped it up!Click to expand...

Lots of food talk tonight nom nom !!!!:thumbup:

Looks delicious Jaynie :thumbup::thumbup:

lovely kitchen by the way want one:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Bethany yes haircut pics please !!!
> 
> What did you eat Kit?

Well, I had scallops to start with rocket and a balsamic dressing then my main was smoked haddock fishcake with a creamy mustard sauce, then for dessert I had sticky toffe pudding with a dollop of vanilla ice cream...:blush: it was a lot but I scoffed EVERY BIT!!! :munch: sooooo yummy :happydance: 

What did you do for dinner love?


----------



## Mollykins

So... question for any turtle willing answer... 

I have experienced some serious vertigo/dizziness today. Even before I got out of bed this morning. I rolled over to face my OH and I got the spins, almost like you do when you've had too much to drink. When I got out of bed I was walking crooked and nearly walking into walls... definitely "walking the walls" with my hands so as NOT to face plant them. I've tried eating (in case it's blood sugar) and I am drinking water (that's normal though) but nothing is easing it. Simply sitting isn't enough either; when I turn my head I still have the dizzy/vertigo-ish feeling. So I suppose my question is... should I be alarmed by this? I didn't have this with the girls so this is new to me. :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Nom nom kit! I love scallops and smoked haddock!! I do a lovely rice dish with scallops, garlic and honey.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- You just made me instantly hungry. My stomach is literally growling at me now. Oh nom nom nom. :munch:

I agree - that dinner looks yummy! And your kitchen is too cute, Jaynie. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So... question for any turtle willing answer...
> 
> I have experienced some serious vertigo/dizziness today. Even before I got out of bed this morning. I rolled over to face my OH and I got the spins, almost like you do when you've had too much to drink. When I got out of bed I was walking crooked and nearly walking into walls... definitely "walking the walls" with my hands so as NOT to face plant them. I've tried eating (in case it's blood sugar) and I am drinking water (that's normal though) but nothing is easing it. Simply sitting isn't enough either; when I turn my head I still have the dizzy/vertigo-ish feeling. So I suppose my question is... should I be alarmed by this? I didn't have this with the girls so this is new to me. :shrug:

Molly...I don't think this is pregnancy related although i could be wrong. I once had an inner ear infection which meant I had exactly the same symptoms as you are having now. Sounds horrible by the way...a trip to the docs is in order if this persists i should think.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... question for any turtle willing answer...
> 
> I have experienced some serious vertigo/dizziness today. Even before I got out of bed this morning. I rolled over to face my OH and I got the spins, almost like you do when you've had too much to drink. When I got out of bed I was walking crooked and nearly walking into walls... definitely "walking the walls" with my hands so as NOT to face plant them. I've tried eating (in case it's blood sugar) and I am drinking water (that's normal though) but nothing is easing it. Simply sitting isn't enough either; when I turn my head I still have the dizzy/vertigo-ish feeling. So I suppose my question is... should I be alarmed by this? I didn't have this with the girls so this is new to me. :shrug:
> 
> Molly...I don't think this is pregnancy related although i could be wrong. I once had an inner ear infection which meant I had exactly the same symptoms as you are having now. Sounds horrible by the way...a trip to the docs is in order if this persists i should think.Click to expand...

If it's an inner ear infection... is it expected that I would be feeling pain in my ear or something?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening ladies, don't suppose any of you remember what page I left off at?:wacko: I think I'm going to have to read the thread backwards like an Arabic thread to catch up...:book:
> 
> Before I do, hope you're all well and had a fab Saturday, I've had so many adventures today:happydance: Including new haircut:thumbup:
> 
> And just saw the lacrosse question since it's on the page I came in on and :rofl: I have 2 lacrosse sticks Molly that I force my stepsons to play with in the park with me- never played a game in my life but it's a dream of mine from childhood to:haha: I read too many Malory Towers and St Clare's books as a kid, maybe Kit will know of those:winkwink:

:rofl: I had Malory Towers and St Clare's records that I used to LOVE. I even ate condensed milk and sardines because of them :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... question for any turtle willing answer...
> 
> I have experienced some serious vertigo/dizziness today. Even before I got out of bed this morning. I rolled over to face my OH and I got the spins, almost like you do when you've had too much to drink. When I got out of bed I was walking crooked and nearly walking into walls... definitely "walking the walls" with my hands so as NOT to face plant them. I've tried eating (in case it's blood sugar) and I am drinking water (that's normal though) but nothing is easing it. Simply sitting isn't enough either; when I turn my head I still have the dizzy/vertigo-ish feeling. So I suppose my question is... should I be alarmed by this? I didn't have this with the girls so this is new to me. :shrug:
> 
> Molly...I don't think this is pregnancy related although i could be wrong. I once had an inner ear infection which meant I had exactly the same symptoms as you are having now. Sounds horrible by the way...a trip to the docs is in order if this persists i should think.Click to expand...
> 
> If it's an inner ear infection... is it expected that I would be feeling pain in my ear or something?Click to expand...

Well you'd think so wouldn't you, but I didn't feel any pain at all. Of course, this could be actual bouts of vertigo maybe? it just sounds a bit too much to be hormone related dizzy spells..but like I say, I could be wrong :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> So... question for any turtle willing answer...
> 
> I have experienced some serious vertigo/dizziness today. Even before I got out of bed this morning. I rolled over to face my OH and I got the spins, almost like you do when you've had too much to drink. When I got out of bed I was walking crooked and nearly walking into walls... definitely "walking the walls" with my hands so as NOT to face plant them. I've tried eating (in case it's blood sugar) and I am drinking water (that's normal though) but nothing is easing it. Simply sitting isn't enough either; when I turn my head I still have the dizzy/vertigo-ish feeling. So I suppose my question is... should I be alarmed by this? I didn't have this with the girls so this is new to me. :shrug:

I got that with my third but in retrospect it may have been a Multiple Sclerosis thing because I get it periodically when I'm not pregnant - have to hold onto wall, furniture etc and doesn't matter if I'm lying down or standing up. But a lot of women get it. Probably blood pressure dips


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... question for any turtle willing answer...
> 
> I have experienced some serious vertigo/dizziness today. Even before I got out of bed this morning. I rolled over to face my OH and I got the spins, almost like you do when you've had too much to drink. When I got out of bed I was walking crooked and nearly walking into walls... definitely "walking the walls" with my hands so as NOT to face plant them. I've tried eating (in case it's blood sugar) and I am drinking water (that's normal though) but nothing is easing it. Simply sitting isn't enough either; when I turn my head I still have the dizzy/vertigo-ish feeling. So I suppose my question is... should I be alarmed by this? I didn't have this with the girls so this is new to me. :shrug:
> 
> Molly...I don't think this is pregnancy related although i could be wrong. I once had an inner ear infection which meant I had exactly the same symptoms as you are having now. Sounds horrible by the way...a trip to the docs is in order if this persists i should think.Click to expand...
> 
> If it's an inner ear infection... is it expected that I would be feeling pain in my ear or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Well you'd think so wouldn't you, but I didn't feel any pain at all. Of course, this could be actual bouts of vertigo maybe? it just sounds a bit too much to be hormone related dizzy spells..but like I say, I could be wrong :shrug:Click to expand...

I'll definitely talk to my doctor about the possibility on Monday if this whole bit persists. Is sort of rotten timing as my OH goes out of town for the week on Monday. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew! caught up! It's always tempting not to bother and dive straight in but I know I'll _never_ catch up otherwise!!

I'm touched that you missed me, it's true it's rare that I'm off galavanting so long without touching turtle base! Before I tell you of my adventures in the big wide world....

*Newbie* stop working so hard:flower:

Welcome *Annie!*:flower:

*Kit* thanks for showing us your navel (orange):flower: It's so lovely to think there's a wee baby kit in there:hugs:

*Sarachka* get over here immediately with that sausage nom nom casserole of yours:growlmad:

*Jaynie* that must be your in-laws kitchen?:cloud9: Bring your dinner over too:flower:

*Want2bamum* Glad the scan was ok, and glad they're keeping a really close eye on you and seeing you next week too. I'd try to eat really healthily if you can- NOT TOO MANY HAMBURGERS! just to give bubba the best while you're preggars. And we're always posting interesting recipes here, so feel free to pinch ideas:thumbup: And feel free to call me an old fart but food is really important in these early stages of :baby: development. Hope you're feeling good:flower:

On the subject of food, must go and 'inhale' (like Molly:haha:) my very boring last minute dinner of pasta and green beans and an egg:wacko: Yeah yeah but we've been out all day and back late and cupboards bare, what else is a girl to eat:shrug: No Mc Donald's in our village, otherwise we'd be there like a shot:haha: But hey I'm not pregnant:cry:

Bisous a bientot :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

What are you worried about Trin? (Your mood thingy says so :winkwink:)


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening ladies, don't suppose any of you remember what page I left off at?:wacko: I think I'm going to have to read the thread backwards like an Arabic thread to catch up...:book:
> 
> Before I do, hope you're all well and had a fab Saturday, I've had so many adventures today:happydance: Including new haircut:thumbup:
> 
> And just saw the lacrosse question since it's on the page I came in on and :rofl: I have 2 lacrosse sticks Molly that I force my stepsons to play with in the park with me- never played a game in my life but it's a dream of mine from childhood to:haha: I read too many Malory Towers and St Clare's books as a kid, maybe Kit will know of those:winkwink:

Holly! I loooooved Malory towers... I was a real bookworm, when I was a kid I dreamt of boarding school because of malory towers and I would happily read it now :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh I went smiley crazy in that last post:wacko: Must have had smiley withdrawal today:wacko::flower::winkwink::thumbup::baby::haha::cry::coffee::blush::happydance::shrug::cloud9::dohh::kiss::sleep::growlmad::hugs::nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> It's true Hollz! We miss you terribly... and you too Newbie!

AND Moomim boobies :awww: :holly:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... question for any turtle willing answer...
> 
> I have experienced some serious vertigo/dizziness today. Even before I got out of bed this morning. I rolled over to face my OH and I got the spins, almost like you do when you've had too much to drink. When I got out of bed I was walking crooked and nearly walking into walls... definitely "walking the walls" with my hands so as NOT to face plant them. I've tried eating (in case it's blood sugar) and I am drinking water (that's normal though) but nothing is easing it. Simply sitting isn't enough either; when I turn my head I still have the dizzy/vertigo-ish feeling. So I suppose my question is... should I be alarmed by this? I didn't have this with the girls so this is new to me. :shrug:
> 
> Molly...I don't think this is pregnancy related although i could be wrong. I once had an inner ear infection which meant I had exactly the same symptoms as you are having now. Sounds horrible by the way...a trip to the docs is in order if this persists i should think.Click to expand...
> 
> If it's an inner ear infection... is it expected that I would be feeling pain in my ear or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Well you'd think so wouldn't you, but I didn't feel any pain at all. Of course, this could be actual bouts of vertigo maybe? it just sounds a bit too much to be hormone related dizzy spells..but like I say, I could be wrong :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll definitely talk to my doctor about the possibility on Monday if this whole bit persists. Is sort of rotten timing as my OH goes out of town for the week on Monday. :dohh:Click to expand...

Did you see Trin's reply to this? Maybe it is just pregnancy dizzyness on grand scale? It's not ideal when you're on your own though is it?? Hope it's a one off.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> What are you worried about Trin? (Your mood thingy says so :winkwink:)

Aw, thanks for noticing
The charity has NO money and donations are very slow at this time of the year. The electricity is WAY overdue and the bill is huge and I can't cover it all myself (which I have been doing) and as it's at my house, if it gets cut off we will have no power. Happened 3 times last year and it sucks


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bethany yes haircut pics please !!!
> 
> What did you eat Kit?
> 
> Well, I had scallops to start with rocket and a balsamic dressing then my main was smoked haddock fishcake with a creamy mustard sauce, then for dessert I had sticky toffe pudding with a dollop of vanilla ice cream...:blush: it was a lot but I scoffed EVERY BIT!!! :munch: sooooo yummy :happydance:
> 
> What did you do for dinner love?Click to expand...

Um sounds delicious Kit:thumbup: well i had take away pizza managed 2 slices feel stuffed:haha:



Mollykins said:


> So... question for any turtle willing answer...
> 
> I have experienced some serious vertigo/dizziness today. Even before I got out of bed this morning. I rolled over to face my OH and I got the spins, almost like you do when you've had too much to drink. When I got out of bed I was walking crooked and nearly walking into walls... definitely "walking the walls" with my hands so as NOT to face plant them. I've tried eating (in case it's blood sugar) and I am drinking water (that's normal though) but nothing is easing it. Simply sitting isn't enough either; when I turn my head I still have the dizzy/vertigo-ish feeling. So I suppose my question is... should I be alarmed by this? I didn't have this with the girls so this is new to me. :shrug:


Sorry Molly i cant help sweetie:shrug: hope your ok though :hugs:




Sarachka said:


> Nom nom kit! I love scallops and smoked haddock!! I do a lovely rice dish with scallops, garlic and honey.

can you cook some of this and send down the wires :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What are you worried about Trin? (Your mood thingy says so :winkwink:)
> 
> Aw, thanks for noticing
> The charity has NO money and donations are very slow at this time of the year. The electricity is WAY overdue and the bill is huge and I can't cover it all myself (which I have been doing) and as it's at my house, if it gets cut off we will have no power. Happened 3 times last year and it sucksClick to expand...

Oh no Trinity...is all funding for the charity on a donation basis? I wish I could suggest something :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin that sounds really poop hope something good comes soon for you


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What are you worried about Trin? (Your mood thingy says so :winkwink:)
> 
> Aw, thanks for noticing
> The charity has NO money and donations are very slow at this time of the year. The electricity is WAY overdue and the bill is huge and I can't cover it all myself (which I have been doing) and as it's at my house, if it gets cut off we will have no power. Happened 3 times last year and it sucksClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no Trinity...is all funding for the charity on a donation basis? I wish I could suggest something :nope:Click to expand...

Yep, it's all donations. COsts around R14 000 to run and we probably raise about 50-60% of that and I cover the rest. When there's no money and it's a choice between cat food or electricity, the cats always win. Running the charity and working with the animals is not stressful, but being solely responsible for the funding is very stressful


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey girls!

Not quite caught up, but i wanted to pop in and say hello before u turtles are off to bed!!

Kit u are a skinny minny indeed even with that adorable little pot of yours... I saw that orange peeking at me! 

New mummy you are a tiny one too, can't believe your pot is this big already although they say 2nd pregnancies u start showing earlier.

Jaynie, Lovely chart you got going there. Isn't it prettier when you get the official red lines across it? Operation egg drop complete! Well done my dear, glad u hung in there :thumbup:
Welcome Annie! :flower:

Hope everyone else is lovely! I had more comments but that's all i can remember at the moment :haha: i'm at work today so i've been switching back and forth between that and BnB

TTFN :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What are you worried about Trin? (Your mood thingy says so :winkwink:)
> 
> Aw, thanks for noticing
> The charity has NO money and donations are very slow at this time of the year. The electricity is WAY overdue and the bill is huge and I can't cover it all myself (which I have been doing) and as it's at my house, if it gets cut off we will have no power. Happened 3 times last year and it sucksClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no Trinity...is all funding for the charity on a donation basis? I wish I could suggest something :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it's all donations. COsts around R14 000 to run and we probably raise about 50-60% of that and I cover the rest. When there's no money and it's a choice between cat food or electricity, the cats always win. Running the charity and working with the animals is not stressful, but being solely responsible for the funding is very stressfulClick to expand...

No chance of gaining regular sponsorship or similar? Sorry if that's a dumb question :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Not quite caught up, but i wanted to pop in and say hello before u turtles are off to bed!!
> 
> Kit u are a skinny minny indeed even with that adorable little pot of yours... I saw that orange peeking at me!
> 
> New mummy you are a tiny one too, can't believe your pot is this big already although they say 2nd pregnancies u start showing earlier.
> 
> Jaynie, Lovely chart you got going there. Isn't it prettier when you get the official red lines across it? Operation egg drop complete! Well done my dear, glad u hung in there :thumbup:
> Welcome Annie! :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone else is lovely! I had more comments but that's all i can remember at the moment :haha: i'm at work today so i've been switching back and forth between that and BnB
> 
> TTFN :kiss:

:hi: Hi stranger :haha:

When you get a chance please can you tell me how to select the link for my chart on FF and not send everyone to the home page :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany you see my mumtum??


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Not quite caught up, but i wanted to pop in and say hello before u turtles are off to bed!!
> 
> Kit u are a skinny minny indeed even with that adorable little pot of yours... I saw that orange peeking at me!
> 
> New mummy you are a tiny one too, can't believe your pot is this big already although they say 2nd pregnancies u start showing earlier.
> 
> Jaynie, Lovely chart you got going there. Isn't it prettier when you get the official red lines across it? Operation egg drop complete! Well done my dear, glad u hung in there :thumbup:
> Welcome Annie! :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone else is lovely! I had more comments but that's all i can remember at the moment :haha: i'm at work today so i've been switching back and forth between that and BnB
> 
> TTFN :kiss:

Helloooooooooo our long lost Newbie :kiss: 

Have you given up that job yet...you know that which deprives us of you?:winkwink:

I hope you're ok sweetie...we miss you for sure :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What are you worried about Trin? (Your mood thingy says so :winkwink:)
> 
> Aw, thanks for noticing
> The charity has NO money and donations are very slow at this time of the year. The electricity is WAY overdue and the bill is huge and I can't cover it all myself (which I have been doing) and as it's at my house, if it gets cut off we will have no power. Happened 3 times last year and it sucksClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no Trinity...is all funding for the charity on a donation basis? I wish I could suggest something :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it's all donations. COsts around R14 000 to run and we probably raise about 50-60% of that and I cover the rest. When there's no money and it's a choice between cat food or electricity, the cats always win. Running the charity and working with the animals is not stressful, but being solely responsible for the funding is very stressfulClick to expand...
> 
> No chance of gaining regular sponsorship or similar? Sorry if that's a dumb question :blush:Click to expand...

I work pretty much every free minute trying to raise sponsorship. Most of the money we raise is from our regular donors and from the Saturday markets. We get very few once-off donations, except over Christmas or when we run a specific campaign. It has improved. It's a long story, but I worked with a charity running the sanctuary at my house on a volunteer basis for 12 years. Then they left all the animals with me and stopped funding it because I started questioning some financial irregularities. SO I had to form my own charity, which took a while to set up. In the meantime I had to cover all the bills myself. So the 50-60% is an improvement. We've only been registered for a year. And I do this on a voluntary basis so I still have to work


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks newbie thats my excuse second one shows earlier !


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, you are such a giving person, Trin! That's wonderful. I'm sorry you're going through some tough times! Big hugs to you.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What are you worried about Trin? (Your mood thingy says so :winkwink:)
> 
> Aw, thanks for noticing
> The charity has NO money and donations are very slow at this time of the year. The electricity is WAY overdue and the bill is huge and I can't cover it all myself (which I have been doing) and as it's at my house, if it gets cut off we will have no power. Happened 3 times last year and it sucksClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no Trinity...is all funding for the charity on a donation basis? I wish I could suggest something :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it's all donations. COsts around R14 000 to run and we probably raise about 50-60% of that and I cover the rest. When there's no money and it's a choice between cat food or electricity, the cats always win. Running the charity and working with the animals is not stressful, but being solely responsible for the funding is very stressfulClick to expand...
> 
> No chance of gaining regular sponsorship or similar? Sorry if that's a dumb question :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I work pretty much every free minute trying to raise sponsorship. Most of the money we raise is from our regular donors and from the Saturday markets. We get very few once-off donations, except over Christmas or when we run a specific campaign. It has improved. It's a long story, but I worked with a charity running the sanctuary at my house on a volunteer basis for 12 years. Then they left all the animals with me and stopped funding it because I started questioning some financial irregularities. SO I had to form my own charity, which took a while to set up. In the meantime I had to cover all the bills myself. So the 50-60% is an improvement. We've only been registered for a year. And I do this on a voluntary basis so I still have to workClick to expand...

Sorry Trin..it was a dumb question. You really are deserving of your Supermom status! Wish I had something helpful to offer.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OK I have to fess up. I'm a total grammar Nazi. I can't stand things like "should of" or "your so lovely" etc so imagine my disgust to see the following on MTV news:
> 
> "Cheryl Cole is rumoured to have brought an apartment in L.A"
> 
> Fire that writer!!!

:haha: The one that gets me is "I advice you to...."
and "I would like some advise...."


----------



## newbie_ttc

I certainly miss u guys too! :hugs: i even had my 1st dream about u guys! and u all were there (in my Dorothy from Wizard of Oz voice :haha:) I'll have to recant that one a little later :winkwink:

Take Care my lovelies, i will be back soon!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany you see my mumtum??

YES! I was thinking of it over dinner because I forgot to mention it in my hurried post over dinner cooking! 
'Tis splendid:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin that sucks. :( I wish I had a fix for you. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

thank you thought you had missed me out sob sob!!!

well im sleepy my loves see you tomorrow night night zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kit_cat

Night newmummy :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night newmummy and tumtum:kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly....got time to tell us about your day?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sorry Trin..it was a dumb question. You really are deserving of your Supermom status! Wish I had something helpful to offer.

Not a dumb question at all :hugs:

I do things to raise funds that I never thought I would. I have a profile for one of our cats on Facebook - she's our spokescat. And it has shown me how many truly crazy people there are out there. I logged on last week and found out my 'cat' is 'in a relationship with' another cat :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Trin..it was a dumb question. You really are deserving of your Supermom status! Wish I had something helpful to offer.
> 
> Not a dumb question at all :hugs:
> 
> I do things to raise funds that I never thought I would. I have a profile for one of our cats on Facebook - she's our spokescat. And it has shown me how many truly crazy people there are out there. I logged on last week and found out my 'cat' is 'in a relationship with' another cat :haha:Click to expand...

On facebook that would surely be "it's complicated"?? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Here's my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31bc3b

Newbie, you are so clever for giving instructions for technophobes like me :hugs:
(That's if it works :haha:)

Anyone tell me why there are no crosshairs for me???


----------



## Sarachka

https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/114390/lesson_eight_im_judging_you

This parenting article made me laugh


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh good I'm not the only weirdo who loved Malory Towers:haha: You forgot the potted meat and ginger ale Trin! God I used to think Alicia was soooooo cool, how sad is that:blush:

I'm absolutely shattered after my big day, and poor Hollinka hardly slept at all the poor sausage. Baby swimmers, bike shop(will take photo of my purchase tomorrow) baby shop,(50% off, got LO some jeans with an elasticated waist:awww:, a red cardi and a cream polo neck) hairdressers (just a little maintenance trim but much better for it) walk in a chateau garden:thumbup: then our club festivities, which was really fun only Hollinka _still_ hadn't slept so she got a bit grizzly then zonked:sleep:

I'm going to zonk too now, before I start grizzling:haha: so Good night my lovelies, missed you all too today.Tomorrow another busy day, off early to cycle on my gorgeous road bike:cloud9: and watch friends in the afternoon at the Departmental Cross Country race, so have a lovely Sunday everyone since I won't be around much until the evening:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Your day sounds great Holl...enjoy tomorrow as well.

Good night, I know you'll sleep well :sleep: zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes forgot to say we went to Japanese restaurant for lunch, nummy num num

Molly, could be blood pressure? Worth mentioning to doc :flower:

nighty all turtle doves :shipw: Well _I _think it looks like a dove on his head :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/114390/lesson_eight_im_judging_you
> 
> This parenting article made me laugh

LOVED IT! Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Signing off for the evening...good night everyone :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

Night y'all. I'm listening to OH sing "shut your fkng face, Uncle Fucker" whilst reading his conspiracy theory book. I wouldn't change him for the world


----------



## LunaLady

:sleep: Night night Kit and Sarachka! :sleep:


----------



## emandi

Hellooo :hi: my lovely turtle :friends:!
:saywhat: so many post today. After such a long catching up here is something little from me. Hope you all had/having a good day. Mine was great, with DH and Emily visited DH's cousin whose wife gave birth to a beuuuutiful baby girl 3 weeks ago. Sooo sweet :baby:, didn't want to give her back. I bet I'm going to have baby dreams tonight :dohh:.

Kit and newmummy, thanks for sharing your mum tum pictures. Lovely :happydance:. :thumbup:
Molly, you felt that dizziness a few months back, didn't you? Maybe it would be safer to have it checked my dear. :hugs:
MummyApril, hope your day was better than yesterday's. :hugs:
Jaynie, glad you had your ovulation confirmed :happydance:.
Newbie, we are really missing you here!!! :friends:
Holly, you really had a fabulous day :thumbup:.
Want2bamum, glad scan went ok, good they will see you soon again.
:hi: Crunchie, Sarachka, Ginge, LunaLady, Anne, POAS, Moomin .... :-k have I missed anyone? Hope not.

Little update: I've been having a bit sore BBs (or just nipples? not sure) for last few days.


----------



## emandi

Night Kit, night Sarachka ... night from me too.


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Emandi!
For you: some :dust:!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha sarachka sounds like an evening to me! I have just wavd my friends off, I am nice and clean and I am off to read and :sleep: myself now! I will no doubt be on again tomorrow :hugs: I really need to look for a job tomorrow... I was, somewhat, distracted this week :blush:

:kiss: :kiss: 

PS Trin I have no idea maybe when they level and come back down it struggles? i am relatively new to it so can only try to help :flower: maybe do an opk if you can?


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls lol u all ok i tok a side view pic the other week n i lok huge compared to u lot recon mine is all bloat


----------



## emandi

Good morning girls, especially Trinity :flower:.
How could I forget to mention you last night, such an important turtle member :shrug::nope::dohh:.

Hello my lovelies :flower:, have a great day today!


----------



## LunaLady

Turtles, need your opinion...

I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.

I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!

I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?

I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)

Thanks in advance for reading my newb questions!! :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello everyone


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls lol u all ok i tok a side view pic the other week n i lok huge compared to u lot recon mine is all bloat

Ahh cute. Let's have a look!


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Turtles, need your opinion...
> 
> I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.
> 
> I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!
> 
> I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?
> 
> I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my newb questions!! :kiss:

]]

Hi Luna :flower:

we dont have a dollar store in the uk but I think you mean opks that are cheap ? well the cheap opks works just as well as the spenny ones and you end up using ALOT !

may I ask if you have just come of BC ? Just asking as when I came off I had crazy cycles ??

Also have you ewcm before in your cycle already? I would deffo do the baby dance just in case ! feels a shame to waste good CM 

:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> Turtles, need your opinion...
> 
> I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.
> 
> I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!
> 
> I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?
> 
> I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my newb questions!! :kiss:

I had extreme amounts of ewcm leading upto this bfp tmi but i was very wet eurghh:blush: good luck hun what test will you use dollar store? Is it dollar store -dollar tree :shrug::thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

*Morning ladies!*

There's a lot of you reading the thread. Why are we up so early on a Sunday?! OH just got up to go to work so that's why I'm up. We BDed last night and yesterday morning, and used pre-seed both times but not internally, just like normal lube. I *must* use it internally from now on or it will have been a waste of money.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi New Mummy & Saracha ! 

Feel like I have a terrible hangover, can you have that watching your partner get sozzeled ????


----------



## emandi

LunaLady said:


> Turtles, need your opinion...
> 
> I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.
> 
> I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!
> 
> I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?
> 
> I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)
> 
> Helloooo :hi: LunaLaday, first of all hello, nice to meet you.
> Don't think I can help really :shrug:, could be increased CM leading to pregnancy. Do you have any other symptoms? I would test with FMU, just in case. Not easy situation if your cycles are so different :nope:. I have this problem too. About OPK, you can get them cheap on ebay as well you probably know.
> I loved your pictures, you are very talented photographer indeed :thumbup:.
> :hugs:
> 
> Hope you get some answers in the morning.:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls lol u all ok i tok a side view pic the other week n i lok huge compared to u lot recon mine is all bloat

wow thought i was quite big:shrug: you really must post some pics:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> *Morning ladies!*
> 
> There's a lot of you reading the thread. Why are we up so early on a Sunday?! OH just got up to go to work so that's why I'm up. We BDed last night and yesterday morning, and used pre-seed both times but not internally, just like normal lube. I *must* use it internally from now on or it will have been a waste of money.

Kitten was crying at the bedroom door ..................poor thing ! didnt get to till ! I am deffo having a nap later 

what happend with your opks and your nearly positive one hidden in your desk drawer :haha:?


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Good morning girls, especially Trinity :flower:.
> How could I forget to mention you last night, such an important turtle member :shrug::nope::dohh:.
> 
> Hello my lovelies :flower:, have a great day today!

Hi Emandi :flower: have a lovely day


----------



## new mummy2010

Edit luna lady i see now which tests didnt read last bit of post sorry early morning read through you see!!!

Sara im up ready for football match at 10 we run Reece's tgeam so have to put nets up etc as its a home match and windy today no likey!!! OH sounds cute singing last night bless the big boy!! Can you make me a sparkley for REece for my siggy a smallish one in bright pink and lime green saying his name and age and that he is my son you choose wording you better than me !!

Hi crunchie hangovers can be catching if you dont feel upto much !!


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls, especially Trinity :flower:.
> How could I forget to mention you last night, such an important turtle member :shrug::nope::dohh:.
> 
> Hello my lovelies :flower:, have a great day today!
> 
> Hi Emandi :flower: have a lovely dayClick to expand...

Tank you my lovely and you too.
Take it easy and let you DH spoil you :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello Molly i see you too


----------



## Sarachka

I did another OPK that night and it was totally negative. I forgot to do them since then! I'll start religiously today! I guess bc we always BD enough, often too much, OPKs are a little pointless


----------



## new mummy2010

you must post pics of your wee sticks you know we love a good perv !!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Good morning girls, especially Trinity :flower:.
> How could I forget to mention you last night, such an important turtle member :shrug::nope::dohh:.
> 
> Hello my lovelies :flower:, have a great day today!

Aw thank you...almost started to feel sad and neglected :haha:

It is definietly possible to get a hangover watching your DH. I went to bed at 2am and I am feeling VERY hungover this morning.

I was reading Ina May again. For any pregnant turtles, her books are SO worth a read 
and https://www.amazon.com/Ina-Mays-Guide-Childbirth-Gaskin/dp/0553381156/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1295168129&sr=1-1
ooh and this one is one of my bestests https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Catcher-Chronicles-Modern-Midwife/dp/0743219341/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295167971&sr=1-8


----------



## TrinityMom

I have to tell someone and you turtles are the ONLY people I can tell who won't laugh at me or say 'I told you so' if I am totally wrong

I think I'm pregnant. I know it's really early early, but I am getting exactly the same twinges that I was getting last time. I am gassy (probably the Indian food) and although my boobs aren't sore, i am 'aware' of them

SO there you go, there's my secret

We're off to the stadium FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds good Trinity!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :flower: Happy Sunday to you all :kiss:

Going to catch up now...:coffee:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> I have to tell someone and you turtles are the ONLY people I can tell who won't laugh at me or say 'I told you so' if I am totally wrong
> 
> I think I'm pregnant. I know it's really early early, but I am getting exactly the same twinges that I was getting last time. I am gassy (probably the Indian food) and although my boobs aren't sore, i am 'aware' of them
> 
> SO there you go, there's my secret
> 
> We're off to the stadium FINALLY!!!!

Trinity :flower:

I hope I hope I hope !!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Turtles, need your opinion...
> 
> I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.
> 
> I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!
> 
> I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?
> 
> I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my newb questions!! :kiss:

Hi Luna :hi:

Unfortunately, the thing with all these signals your body sends, before you are TTC, you don't give them a second thought if you even notice them at all. Now that you are tuning in to what your body is doing, from here on you will get to know what is normal for you and therfore pick out things in the coming weeks/months (I hope weeks:thumbup:) that are unusual. I hope that makes sense :shrug:

What I am trying to say in a very inarticulate way (and it's only my thoughts) is that the EWCM you had could mean either pregnancy or just be part of your body's changes. As you say, if not pregnant this cycle I would definitely invest in some OPKs:thumbup:

Rooting for you m'dear :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I did another OPK that night and it was totally negative. I forgot to do them since then! I'll start religiously today! I guess bc we always BD enough, often too much, OPKs are a little pointless

Yes, you have got all bases covered more than most!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I have to tell someone and you turtles are the ONLY people I can tell who won't laugh at me or say 'I told you so' if I am totally wrong
> 
> I think I'm pregnant. I know it's really early early, but I am getting exactly the same twinges that I was getting last time. I am gassy (probably the Indian food) and although my boobs aren't sore, i am 'aware' of them
> 
> SO there you go, there's my secret
> 
> We're off to the stadium FINALLY!!!!

Oh my word!! And you're right Trinity...hope is always alive and kicking here regardless of the outcome. I so want your instinct to be right :hugs:

Enjoy the stadium!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello lovely emandi :wave:

How are you this fine Sunday morning?:flower:


----------



## gemini71

Hello all,

I just thought I'd update you all on my post on Friday. I did another test yesterday morning with FMU and it was again a very very faint line. So - I went and bought a digital test and got a definite BFP last night  

I'm so excited and actually starting to let myself believe it. It's been a tough old road to get here and I'm so happy that it's happened. So - fingers crossed that all goes well.

Thanks for all your replies to the post on Thurs - I really needed some 2nd opinions and felt a bit on my own, so you all really helped in making it a special day.

Good luck to you all.

G


----------



## want2bamum86

i look huge


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning, Afternoon All:hi::flower::flower::flower:

I can't go to the running race:cry: Not enought seats in the car since DSS wants to take 2 friends, and I had to just quietly dismiss it as nothing because one of DH's "reasons" not to have another kid is the number of seats in the car:growlmad: So I didn't want him to remember that "issue" :shhh: so just brightly said not to worry i'll take Holly to the park instead (and spend some time on BnB:blush:)

Had a fab 2hr bike ride this morning, gorgeous sunny weather:cloud9:

I'm going to get a deck chair out and find myself a sun trap in the garden after lunch:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

You've still got your christmas decs up!! That's bad luck, take em down!

You do have a bump for sure, is it very different to your normal belly? I always have a little bit of a bloat.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I have to tell someone and you turtles are the ONLY people I can tell who won't laugh at me or say 'I told you so' if I am totally wrong
> 
> I think I'm pregnant. I know it's really early early, but I am getting exactly the same twinges that I was getting last time. I am gassy (probably the Indian food) and although my boobs aren't sore, i am 'aware' of them
> 
> SO there you go, there's my secret
> 
> We're off to the stadium FINALLY!!!!

oooooh I hope sooooo :happydance: yes you were gassy last time, I remember! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> You've still got your christmas decs up!! That's bad luck, take em down!
> 
> You do have a bump for sure, is it very different to your normal belly? I always have a little bit of a bloat.

I used to have a rock hard flat sporty belly, but since I had LO I have a permanent pot:haha: After a big meal I can look like I'm well into first tri!!:blush:

Thanks for posting pics Want2bamum:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Before I go and have lunch...

I did an opk with fmu and like yours the other day *Sarachka* it was surprisingly dark, not positive though. So I did another after my bike ride and it's much lighter:wacko: And I had some slime, so I examined it UTM but it's just old sperm or hostile cm, was quite clear and stretchy though so I was curious. 
I wasn't going to track my fertility this month, but it's reached hobby status for me:happydance:
Will send pics later from The Lab....


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone...

I am off to see my niece this morning blush: it's 11 o clock. I was a super lazy bones in bed til like 10.30 today!) 

Trin I am sorry in light of your troubles with FF... They have moved my O day forward from CD19 (Trin's prediction) to CD17 :shrug: BUT :happydance: my chances are still rated as 'good' (the beauty of every other day) so I'm not too bothered and my cycle shouldn't vary too much. It was weird I put my temp in from this morning (even though I had to pee in the night so took it 40 mins early) what's more I have completed 6 days of the 2WW without even knowing it :smug: I want you to put a link in your siggie for your chart especially because I believe your intuition :thumbup: you've been pregnant 3 times before and you work with pregnant and delivering mums!

Newmummy you are close to me and it is absolutely pouring here - I do not envy you one bit!

Holly sorry we haven't 'seen' each other this weekend but I am sure family time is both necessary and fun! Have a lovely day today my love :) 

Sarachka what you going to do with your day without the OH mine has just told me that he is going to watch the football later and that I will ahve a house to myself :happydance: kind of doing my head in a bit...

You should all see my chart now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Turtles, need your opinion...
> 
> I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.
> 
> I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!
> 
> I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?
> 
> I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my newb questions!! :kiss:
> 
> Hi Luna :hi:
> 
> Unfortunately, the thing with all these signals your body sends, before you are TTC, you don't give them a second thought if you even notice them at all. Now that you are tuning in to what your body is doing, from here on you will get to know what is normal for you and therfore pick out things in the coming weeks/months (I hope weeks:thumbup:) that are unusual. I hope that makes sense :shrug:
> 
> What I am trying to say in a very inarticulate way (and it's only my thoughts) is that the EWCM you had could mean either pregnancy or just be part of your body's changes. As you say, if not pregnant this cycle I would definitely invest in some OPKs:thumbup:
> 
> Rooting for you m'dear :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with Kit's ramblings, I have various types of cm throughout my LP so have kind of started ignoring it, but then lots of BFP winners mention it as a pre BFP sign, so fx'ed for you :dust: Beautiful animal pics by the way:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

gemini71 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just thought I'd update you all on my post on Friday. I did another test yesterday morning with FMU and it was again a very very faint line. So - I went and bought a digital test and got a definite BFP last night
> 
> I'm so excited and actually starting to let myself believe it. It's been a tough old road to get here and I'm so happy that it's happened. So - fingers crossed that all goes well.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies to the post on Thurs - I really needed some 2nd opinions and felt a bit on my own, so you all really helped in making it a special day.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> G

Congratulation :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone...
> 
> I am off to see my niece this morning blush: it's 11 o clock. I was a super lazy bones in bed til like 10.30 today!)
> 
> Trin I am sorry in light of your troubles with FF... They have moved my O day forward from CD19 (Trin's prediction) to CD17 :shrug: BUT :happydance: my chances are still rated as 'good' (the beauty of every other day) so I'm not too bothered and my cycle shouldn't vary too much. It was weird I put my temp in from this morning (even though I had to pee in the night so took it 40 mins early) what's more I have completed 6 days of the 2WW without even knowing it :smug: I want you to put a link in your siggie for your chart especially because I believe your intuition :thumbup: you've been pregnant 3 times before and you work with pregnant and delivering mums!
> 
> Newmummy you are close to me and it is absolutely pouring here - I do not envy you one bit!
> 
> Holly sorry we haven't 'seen' each other this weekend but I am sure family time is both necessary and fun! Have a lovely day today my love :)
> 
> Sarachka what you going to do with your day without the OH mine has just told me that he is going to watch the football later and that I will ahve a house to myself :happydance: kind of doing my head in a bit...
> 
> You should all see my chart now!

Thanks jaynie, Love new Erin pic by the way, with her cute elf hat :awww: Hope a little playmate for her is on it's way, yay for BD'ing every other day hey!!!:happydance::thumbup::dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah I agree in a way too... You are just of BCP right? OPK's would be helpful - my friend from home in the UK has a cycle but it is annovulatory and her GP said that's the pill :growlmad: they don't tell you that when you are going on it right?

Anyway though this probably isn't the case for you OPK's (cheap or otherwise) would be a good investment! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> gemini71 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just thought I'd update you all on my post on Friday. I did another test yesterday morning with FMU and it was again a very very faint line. So - I went and bought a digital test and got a definite BFP last night
> 
> I'm so excited and actually starting to let myself believe it. It's been a tough old road to get here and I'm so happy that it's happened. So - fingers crossed that all goes well.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies to the post on Thurs - I really needed some 2nd opinions and felt a bit on my own, so you all really helped in making it a special day.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> G
> 
> Congratulation :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:Click to expand...

Yes! Congratulations! Have a wonderful 9months:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie* today I will be most: making bread, washing dishes, washing myself and my hair, thinking about what to do for dinner, making graphics, wasting time online, etcetc


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone...
> 
> I am off to see my niece this morning blush: it's 11 o clock. I was a super lazy bones in bed til like 10.30 today!)
> 
> Trin I am sorry in light of your troubles with FF... They have moved my O day forward from CD19 (Trin's prediction) to CD17 :shrug: BUT :happydance: my chances are still rated as 'good' (the beauty of every other day) so I'm not too bothered and my cycle shouldn't vary too much. It was weird I put my temp in from this morning (even though I had to pee in the night so took it 40 mins early) what's more I have completed 6 days of the 2WW without even knowing it :smug: I want you to put a link in your siggie for your chart especially because I believe your intuition :thumbup: you've been pregnant 3 times before and you work with pregnant and delivering mums!
> 
> Newmummy you are close to me and it is absolutely pouring here - I do not envy you one bit!
> 
> Holly sorry we haven't 'seen' each other this weekend but I am sure family time is both necessary and fun! Have a lovely day today my love :)
> 
> Sarachka what you going to do with your day without the OH mine has just told me that he is going to watch the football later and that I will ahve a house to myself :happydance: kind of doing my head in a bit...
> 
> You should all see my chart now!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:YOU HAVE A DIP ON DAY 6!!! YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

gemini71 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just thought I'd update you all on my post on Friday. I did another test yesterday morning with FMU and it was again a very very faint line. So - I went and bought a digital test and got a definite BFP last night
> 
> I'm so excited and actually starting to let myself believe it. It's been a tough old road to get here and I'm so happy that it's happened. So - fingers crossed that all goes well.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies to the post on Thurs - I really needed some 2nd opinions and felt a bit on my own, so you all really helped in making it a special day.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> G

:flower:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just had yummy lunch, odd lunch for a Sunday but yummy and no washing up...I'd made sandwiches to eat at the running race, but since I didn't go just ate my sandwich in the kitchen:shrug: It was a big granary baguette from our prizewinning boulangerie, with ham, cheese, tomato, lettuce and BRANSTON PICKLE that my mum brought over at Christmas:happydance:

I'm going to take LO to the big park with the swans again, and the nice café for Earl Grey I think, quite fancy a cup of Earl Grey.:-k Or Lapsang Souchong if they have it, very nom nom. Tastes like hoof oil and creosote:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> You've still got your christmas decs up!! That's bad luck, take em down!
> 
> You do have a bump for sure, is it very different to your normal belly? I always have a little bit of a bloat.

NO SARACHKA!!! In my mind you are a super-skinny gymnast (I'm I'm sure, judging by your tiny hands you are in real life too!)...don't screw with my mental pictures of you all!

That article was brilliant :rofl:
YOUR IUD IS MAKING THE BABY JESUS CRY.

YOUR ANTIQUATED RELIGIOUS VIEWS ARE TEACHING MY CHILDREN INTOLERANCE.

YOUR CANNIBAL BABY JUST BIT MY BABY BECAUSE YOU TAUGHT IT TO HAVE A TASTE FOR HUMAN BLOOD.

TERRY, DONT BITE THE HULK BABY. ITS FULL OF STEROIDS AND RAGE.
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just had yummy lunch, odd lunch for a Sunday but yummy and no washing up...I'd made sandwiches to eat at the running race, but since I didn't go just ate my sandwich in the kitchen:shrug: It was a big granary baguette from our prizewinning boulangerie, with ham, cheese, tomato, lettuce and BRANSTON PICKLE that my mum brought over at Christmas:happydance:
> 
> I'm going to take LO to the big park with the swans again, and the nice café for Earl Grey I think, quite fancy a cup of Earl Grey.:-k Or Lapsang Souchong if they have it, very nom nom. Tastes like hoof oil and creosote:cloud9:

Hmmm...hoof oil and creosote...are you sure you're not pregnant :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just had yummy lunch, odd lunch for a Sunday but yummy and no washing up...I'd made sandwiches to eat at the running race, but since I didn't go just ate my sandwich in the kitchen:shrug: It was a big granary baguette from our prizewinning boulangerie, with ham, cheese, tomato, lettuce and BRANSTON PICKLE that my mum brought over at Christmas:happydance:
> 
> I'm going to take LO to the big park with the swans again, and the nice café for Earl Grey I think, quite fancy a cup of Earl Grey.:-k Or Lapsang Souchong if they have it, very nom nom. Tastes like hoof oil and creosote:cloud9:
> 
> Hmmm...hoof oil and creosote...are you sure you're not pregnant :haha:Click to expand...

I permanently have weird cravings but didn't have any during pregnancy:haha: 
By the way Trin well done for your walky week last week:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

ahh I am fairly slim Trin, but sometimes the slimmer you are the more a bloat shows! When I was at my thinnest I could easily pass for 3-4 months pregnant after dinner!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You've still got your christmas decs up!! That's bad luck, take em down!
> 
> You do have a bump for sure, is it very different to your normal belly? I always have a little bit of a bloat.
> 
> NO SARACHKA!!! In my mind you are a super-skinny gymnast (I'm I'm sure, judging by your tiny hands you are in real life too!)...don't screw with my mental pictures of you all!
> 
> That article was brilliant :rofl:
> &#8220;YOUR IUD IS MAKING THE BABY JESUS CRY.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;YOUR ANTIQUATED RELIGIOUS VIEWS ARE TEACHING MY CHILDREN INTOLERANCE.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;YOUR CANNIBAL BABY JUST BIT MY BABY BECAUSE YOU TAUGHT IT TO HAVE A TASTE FOR HUMAN BLOOD.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;TERRY, DON&#8217;T BITE THE HULK BABY. IT&#8217;S FULL OF STEROIDS AND RAGE.&#8221;
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah it was funny! I looked at the top ten names she'd never choose too, Holly wasn't on there but alot of my "possibles" were:blush: Noah's on the boy's list I think sarachka:haha:
And I was really tired last night and had loads of catching up so forgot to mention the hand picture- if your hands are normal then DH has massive hands! You know what they say, big hands, big gloves:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

I have small hands but his hands seriously are BIG. His little finger is longer than my middle finger. They are like tennis rackets!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> ahh I am fairly slim Trin, but sometimes the slimmer you are the more a bloat shows! When I was at my thinnest I could easily pass for 3-4 months pregnant after dinner!

That's like me, I don't have any padding so a tum sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is home, off to the park we skip:happydance:
See you later turtloids:flower::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

gemini71 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just thought I'd update you all on my post on Friday. I did another test yesterday morning with FMU and it was again a very very faint line. So - I went and bought a digital test and got a definite BFP last night
> 
> I'm so excited and actually starting to let myself believe it. It's been a tough old road to get here and I'm so happy that it's happened. So - fingers crossed that all goes well.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies to the post on Thurs - I really needed some 2nd opinions and felt a bit on my own, so you all really helped in making it a special day.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> G

Aww, that's fantastic news, really pleased for you! Once again..CONGRATULATIONS!!! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning, Afternoon All:hi::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> I can't go to the running race:cry: Not enought seats in the car since DSS wants to take 2 friends, and I had to just quietly dismiss it as nothing because one of DH's "reasons" not to have another kid is the number of seats in the car:growlmad: So I didn't want him to remember that "issue" :shhh: so just brightly said not to worry i'll take Holly to the park instead (and spend some time on BnB:blush:)
> 
> Had a fab 2hr bike ride this morning, gorgeous sunny weather:cloud9:
> 
> I'm going to get a deck chair out and find myself a sun trap in the garden after lunch:happydance:

That's pants that you didn't get to go to the race and I'm impressed that you rose above the opportunity to throw a tantrum about it :thumbup:

I'm more than a smidge jealous that you have weather which enables a bike ride in the sun and then sitting out!!! Even on my walks it's so wet and windy I come back with trench foot :shock: It's not fair :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just had yummy lunch, odd lunch for a Sunday but yummy and no washing up...I'd made sandwiches to eat at the running race, but since I didn't go just ate my sandwich in the kitchen:shrug: It was a big granary baguette from our prizewinning boulangerie, with ham, cheese, tomato, lettuce and BRANSTON PICKLE that my mum brought over at Christmas:happydance:
> 
> I'm going to take LO to the big park with the swans again, and the nice café for Earl Grey I think, quite fancy a cup of Earl Grey.:-k Or Lapsang Souchong if they have it, very nom nom. Tastes like hoof oil and creosote:cloud9:

Ahhh, I love the swans..I couldn't post my pics of the ice skating swans from the week before last :nope:

Wow, you really sold that tea to me Holly...might just have to go have some :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ahh I am fairly slim Trin, but sometimes the slimmer you are the more a bloat shows! When I was at my thinnest I could easily pass for 3-4 months pregnant after dinner!
> 
> That's like me, I don't have any padding so a tum sticks out like a sore thumb!Click to expand...

..or like a sore tum


----------



## firstbaby25

I can tell when I'm bloated - I'm not super skinny like but thin enough! 

Trin I had wondered about my chart whether that will be a sufficient enough dip, guess only tomorrow will tell! Could be good! I have a sore :holly: just one, near my armpit! Funny how finding out I'm 6dpo has made me look for symptoms! 

I'm at my mums waiting for Adam come get us, he's taking my mum get her car and then I'm off home to do the same as you... I really enjoyed my day yesterday just chilling and the like and talking to you girls!


----------



## emandi

Hi Kit :flower:, how is your day? 
I went to Sainsburys today and was thinking of you - all Sanatogen range is half price.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I can tell when I'm bloated - I'm not super skinny like but thin enough!
> 
> Trin I had wondered about my chart whether that will be a sufficient enough dip, guess only tomorrow will tell! Could be good! I have a sore :holly: just one, near my armpit! Funny how finding out I'm 6dpo has made me look for symptoms!
> 
> I'm at my mums waiting for Adam come get us, he's taking my mum get her car and then I'm off home to do the same as you... I really enjoyed my day yesterday just chilling and the like and talking to you girls!

Oooo Jaynie...I has one sore boob and armpit!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hi Kit :flower:, how is your day?
> I went to Sainsburys today and was thinking of you - all Sanatogen range is half price.

Well, it's been busy but productive I suppose. I've done the food shopping, went to Costco for some bulk stuff (LOVE Costco) then came back and had lunch. Then I've done washings, cleaned the bathrooms, changed our bed linen and now I'm on to the ironing. What an exciting Sunday eh? :nope: All the while, OH has been hitting a small white ball around with a stick. Golf is beyond me really...don't get it :shrug: How can a sport where the highlights are people looking up and people walking be interesting?? 

Anyway..thanks for thinking of me in Sainsburys :hugs:..I'm still faithfully taking my mother to be Sanatogen tablets and am quite annoyed with myself that I just bought a full price batch from Boots! :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I have a sore :holly: just one, near my armpit!

this was Kit's symptom before her BFP!!


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> View attachment 156591
> 
> i look huge
> 
> View attachment 156594

:thumbup:nice tum xmas decs whats that all about??



TrinityMom said:


> gemini71 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just thought I'd update you all on my post on Friday. I did another test yesterday morning with FMU and it was again a very very faint line. So - I went and bought a digital test and got a definite BFP last night
> 
> I'm so excited and actually starting to let myself believe it. It's been a tough old road to get here and I'm so happy that it's happened. So - fingers crossed that all goes well.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies to the post on Thurs - I really needed some 2nd opinions and felt a bit on my own, so you all really helped in making it a special day.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> G
> 
> :flower:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Congratulations glad you did a sacred digi :thumbup:what did you do without them??? Good luck & a happy & healthy pregnancy to you my sweet:hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: everyone...
> 
> I am off to see my niece this morning blush: it's 11 o clock. I was a super lazy bones in bed til like 10.30 today!)
> 
> Trin I am sorry in light of your troubles with FF... They have moved my O day forward from CD19 (Trin's prediction) to CD17 :shrug: BUT :happydance: my chances are still rated as 'good' (the beauty of every other day) so I'm not too bothered and my cycle shouldn't vary too much. It was weird I put my temp in from this morning (even though I had to pee in the night so took it 40 mins early) what's more I have completed 6 days of the 2WW without even knowing it :smug: I want you to put a link in your siggie for your chart especially because I believe your intuition :thumbup: you've been pregnant 3 times before and you work with pregnant and delivering mums!
> 
> Newmummy you are close to me and it is absolutely pouring here - I do not envy you one bit!
> 
> Holly sorry we haven't 'seen' each other this weekend but I am sure family time is both necessary and fun! Have a lovely day today my love :)
> 
> Sarachka what you going to do with your day without the OH mine has just told me that he is going to watch the football later and that I will ahve a house to myself :happydance: kind of doing my head in a bit...
> 
> You should all see my chart now!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:YOU HAVE A DIP ON DAY 6!!! YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

YAY for Jaynies temp dip please be implantation:happydance::happydance:

Lazy Jaynie bones!!!

Yes football was wet & wendy and we lost 8-0 :growlmad:boys were all half asleep :nope:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kit :flower:, how is your day?
> I went to Sainsburys today and was thinking of you - all Sanatogen range is half price.
> 
> Well, it's been busy but productive I suppose. I've done the food shopping, went to Costco for some bulk stuff (LOVE Costco) then came back and had lunch. Then I've done washings, cleaned the bathrooms, changed our bed linen and now I'm on to the ironing. What an exciting Sunday eh? :nope: All the while, OH has been hitting a small white ball around with a stick. Golf is beyond me really...don't get it :shrug: How can a sport where the highlights are people looking up and people walking be interesting??
> 
> Anyway..thanks for thinking of me in Sainsburys :hugs:..I'm still faithfully taking my mother to be Sanatogen tablets and am quite annoyed with myself that I just bought a full price batch from Boots! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Very productive day indeed! I've done only food shopping. Feeling very tired today, going to have a nap in a minute :sleep:. I don't get golf either :wacko:, very boring I would say. Your DH is being very naughty today not helping, let him at least cook nice dinner for you :winkwink:.
Oh no, sorry you got some full priced already :shrug:.
:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

I mean what did we do without them!! (digis that is)


----------



## poas

new mummy2010 said:


> I mean what did we do without them!! (digis that is)

I wholeheartedly love the digi test too!! :thumbup:
I think I have decided to embrace being pregnant psychologically now...as I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tired once I've eaten lunch.
This is the 2nd day I've had a little nap after eating!!! :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I have to tell someone and you turtles are the ONLY people I can tell who won't laugh at me or say 'I told you so' if I am totally wrong
> 
> I think I'm pregnant. I know it's really early early, but I am getting exactly the same twinges that I was getting last time. I am gassy (probably the Indian food) and although my boobs aren't sore, i am 'aware' of them
> 
> SO there you go, there's my secret
> 
> We're off to the stadium FINALLY!!!!

I'd say it was a couple days before I tested so... 8 dpo? When I laid down for bed that night, I curled on my side (as usual) and it felt as though my boobs were in the way. :haha: They didn't hurt, they were just there... and a bit in the way. SO that being said.... :happydance: I hope you are pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly! 

I know that Kit had a similar one boob sensation! This is why I now wholeheartedly embrace it as a symptom :haha: I gues tomorrow will tell me if it's even a dip at all - could stay the same :shrug: - I so hope that it is. I will have invoked sod's law and only you guys will know about it! 

Kit is your OH actually out playing golf or is he doing it on a computer? One of them is worse than the other one... I am now officically on my own :smug: you guys have my undivided attention except I get to talk to my bestest friend (from the States) she is Gchatting :happydance: I miss her :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- How exciting re your sore boob and dip! Woo! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning love doves... :coffee:

I couldn't get to sleep until after 0100. :dohh: Now of course I am dying. I told my OH that I would "take first shift" with the girls this morning which means I get up with them and let him continue sleeping. So here I am.... a veritable zombie. It's okay though, because I get to take a nap when I wake him up. :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kit :flower:, how is your day?
> I went to Sainsburys today and was thinking of you - all Sanatogen range is half price.
> 
> Well, it's been busy but productive I suppose. I've done the food shopping, went to Costco for some bulk stuff (LOVE Costco) then came back and had lunch. Then I've done washings, cleaned the bathrooms, changed our bed linen and now I'm on to the ironing. What an exciting Sunday eh? :nope: All the while, OH has been hitting a small white ball around with a stick. Golf is beyond me really...don't get it :shrug: How can a sport where the highlights are people looking up and people walking be interesting??
> 
> Anyway..thanks for thinking of me in Sainsburys :hugs:..I'm still faithfully taking my mother to be Sanatogen tablets and am quite annoyed with myself that I just bought a full price batch from Boots! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Very productive day indeed! I've done only food shopping. Feeling very tired today, going to have a nap in a minute :sleep:. I don't get golf either :wacko:, very boring I would say. Your DH is being very naughty today not helping, let him at least cook nice dinner for you :winkwink:.
> Oh no, sorry you got some full priced already :shrug:.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes..fear not my dear emandi! Indeed OH will be making the dinner very soon! He's not long got back and is wedged on the sofa right now, but that won't be lasting :winkwink:

Jaynie....yes, OH was actually out on the golf course today. Even though it's extremely windy here at the mo'! In fact, the fence at the side of our house has blown down :shock: That'll be added to OH's never ending list of jobs to be done!


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Molly :wave:

Sorry you are a zombie...but good you get to go back and have a nap soon :thumbup: What's on your agenda today? (post nap obviously)


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly (and everyone) - I want to be excited about it, I really so but this spotting that I have had since TTC is driving me to doubt and my temps are overall so low that I am wondering about progesterone issues :shrug:

What does this sunday have in store for you m'dear :flower:? It's going dark here - I have made a regular cup of tea and plan on chatting with you guys :hugs: and tidying in between :thumbup: multi tasking and all!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey guys....is this thread being moved from 2WW???


----------



## firstbaby25

It was Liverpool v Everton today and we only drew :cry: we are so shit at the minute...


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> Hey guys....is this thread being moved from 2WW???

We have moved!! We're in TTC groups and discussions!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hi Molly :wave:
> 
> Sorry you are a zombie...but good you get to go back and have a nap soon :thumbup: What's on your agenda today? (post nap obviously)

Well, we did quite a bit of running around and out of the house stuff yesterday and today the rain is POURING. In fact the news stations have issued a flood warning. :dohh: So I believe we will be staying in today. 

I had a bad hormonal moment last night. See, this pregnancy is causing me to break out something horrible all over my face... :nope: Well last night I came downstairs and told my OH, "Your baby is being mean to my face." And he said, "I'm sorry honey." Then I promptly burst into tears. :sad2: He came up to hug me and said, "Why are you crying? You know I see past all that. You are beautiful." Like THAT helped the tears! :haha: 

Also, my OH likes to play golf too. I don't think that it is a sport honestly. :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit - what is this I see


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going to go try and find us!


----------



## Mollykins

We moved?? Oh no! Where am I??? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I can see it at the top! I am shocked!


----------



## Mollykins

Ditto Jaynie! I suppose now we will not have as many new members join us.... now I wonder if the other turtles are going to be able to find us... ???


----------



## firstbaby25

I was just going to say we should tell the others in case that is the way they access the thread :shrug:?


----------



## kit_cat

This thread is now in TTC Groups and Discussions....a few categories below 2WW on the first menu. I think we may have overdone the "variety" on our thread...although i see it's not just us that's been moved.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi turtles, I have spent the afternoon at the park with the OH so he could fly his kite ! soooooooooooooo cold......I said I would go and help him if he did the ironing in exchange ! whoop whoop ! 

:happydance:...you cant see OH he is a tiny spec !
 



Attached Files:







kite.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie found us just fine... :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

I will always find you all !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

I think there's still a link to this thread showing in 2WW, but the statistics are blank and clicking on it brings you to TTC Groups and Discussions


----------



## firstbaby25

I might inform the others though... I come through my user CP - we are such chatty turtles that it is always there :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> This thread is now in TTC Groups and Discussions....a few categories below 2WW on the first menu. I think we may have overdone the "variety" on our thread...although i see it's not just us that's been moved.

ohhhhhhhh tomorrow you will have a different piece of fruit ....:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

There's still a link. It's fair enough that we've been moved. So long as we are together I don't care where we are!!


----------



## Sarachka

What's everyone doing for dinner?! I'm hungryyyyyyy


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> There's still a link. It's fair enough that we've been moved. So long as we are together I don't care where we are!!

:awww: I feel the same... such saps we are! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

It's only 0928 here Sarachka... I haven't given dinner a thought yet. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This thread is now in TTC Groups and Discussions....a few categories below 2WW on the first menu. I think we may have overdone the "variety" on our thread...although i see it's not just us that's been moved.
> 
> ohhhhhhhh tomorrow you will have a different piece of fruit ....:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh yeah....I'm thinking that it might be an avocado?? :haha:


----------



## poas

Sarachka said:


> What's everyone doing for dinner?! I'm hungryyyyyyy

Well I planned on gnocchi with beef bolognese but thanks to my recently found carnivorous tendency, it's pretty much beef with a sprinkling of gnocchi!!
Tasty though :thumbup:
What are you having?


----------



## Sarachka

I'm watching "never been kissed" which is only reinforcing my deep hatred for drew Barrymore.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> What's everyone doing for dinner?! I'm hungryyyyyyy

I don't know yet...whatever OH is willing to make!! What are you having?


----------



## Sarachka

I haven't decided about dinner. Will probably through some bolognaise type thing together too


----------



## kit_cat

Why the Barrymore hatred?:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Hi Luna :flower:
> 
> we dont have a dollar store in the uk but I think you mean opks that are cheap ? well the cheap opks works just as well as the spenny ones and you end up using ALOT !
> 
> may I ask if you have just come of BC ? Just asking as when I came off I had crazy cycles ??
> 
> Also have you ewcm before in your cycle already? I would deffo do the baby dance just in case ! feels a shame to waste good CM
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Crunchie :)
I've been off BC for almost two years. I guess I just have some kinda crazy cycles! 
I didn't have any ewcm before - but I was terribly sick during the time FF said I'd be ovulating, so I'm not even sure if I did?? I'm sure I could sucker DH in to :sex: with me! LOL!



new mummy2010 said:


> I had extreme amounts of ewcm leading upto this bfp tmi but i was very wet eurghh:blush: good luck hun what test will you use dollar store? Is it dollar store -dollar tree :shrug::thumbup:

Yep - Dollar Tree tests. They are pretty nice! Very clear. I've gotten now TWO very clear... BFNs. :haha:



emandi said:


> Helloooo :hi: LunaLaday, first of all hello, nice to meet you.
> Don't think I can help really :shrug:, could be increased CM leading to pregnancy. Do you have any other symptoms? I would test with FMU, just in case. Not easy situation if your cycles are so different :nope:. I have this problem too. About OPK, you can get them cheap on ebay as well you probably know.
> I loved your pictures, you are very talented photographer indeed :thumbup:.
> :hugs:
> 
> Hope you get some answers in the morning.:hugs:

Hello Emandi,
Nice to meet you, too! :D
Glad you liked my pictures! I like to take them :)
I don't have many other symptoms. Seems like AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are so closely related. I tested this morning with FMU and BFN.

Thanks for the help, girls!
I don't think I'm pregnant this cycle, but that's okay. I didn't really think it was going to happen because of how sick I was during ovulation time. I couldn't keep anything in me, so I'm sure my body decided to skip the whole ovulation thing! LOL.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah I want to know why you hate Drew Barrymore too :shrug:?

I dunno about dinner OH is out watching his united play football who are doing significantly better than my Liverpool - so it's likely he will stay out longer than is appropriate and ring and offer to get something on the way back! I would like something a bit healthier than anything he will offer to bring back too so I might have a mooch and cook up a storm!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Turtles, need your opinion...
> 
> I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.
> 
> I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!
> 
> I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?
> 
> I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my newb questions!! :kiss:
> 
> Hi Luna :hi:
> 
> Unfortunately, the thing with all these signals your body sends, before you are TTC, you don't give them a second thought if you even notice them at all. Now that you are tuning in to what your body is doing, from here on you will get to know what is normal for you and therfore pick out things in the coming weeks/months (I hope weeks:thumbup:) that are unusual. I hope that makes sense :shrug:
> 
> What I am trying to say in a very inarticulate way (and it's only my thoughts) is that the EWCM you had could mean either pregnancy or just be part of your body's changes. As you say, if not pregnant this cycle I would definitely invest in some OPKs:thumbup:
> 
> Rooting for you m'dear :hugs:Click to expand...

I know, so true!! I usually have very clear AF signs, and I think now I'm trying to turn them in to pregnancy symptoms. :dohh:

I tested again this morning (BFN), so I think I'm out for this month. But that's okay. I was gonna be kinda bummed if DH and I had only one month of baby makin'! :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I agree with Kit's ramblings, I have various types of cm throughout my LP so have kind of started ignoring it, but then lots of BFP winners mention it as a pre BFP sign, so fx'ed for you :dust: Beautiful animal pics by the way:thumbup:

Thank you :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Turtles, need your opinion...
> 
> I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.
> 
> I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!
> 
> I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?
> 
> I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my newb questions!! :kiss:
> 
> Hi Luna :hi:
> 
> Unfortunately, the thing with all these signals your body sends, before you are TTC, you don't give them a second thought if you even notice them at all. Now that you are tuning in to what your body is doing, from here on you will get to know what is normal for you and therfore pick out things in the coming weeks/months (I hope weeks:thumbup:) that are unusual. I hope that makes sense :shrug:
> 
> What I am trying to say in a very inarticulate way (and it's only my thoughts) is that the EWCM you had could mean either pregnancy or just be part of your body's changes. As you say, if not pregnant this cycle I would definitely invest in some OPKs:thumbup:
> 
> Rooting for you m'dear :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, so true!! I usually have very clear AF signs, and I think now I'm trying to turn them in to pregnancy symptoms. :dohh:
> 
> I tested again this morning (BFN), so I think I'm out for this month. But that's okay. I was gonna be kinda bummed if DH and I had only one month of baby makin'! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

that's the spirit! It is rather fun :blush: I will have a nose at your chart now though!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and congrats to Gemini! YAY!!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Turtles, need your opinion...
> 
> I'm right between CD24 and 25 (it's midnight!), so I've likely already ovulated (if I did this month) - but just now as I was peeing while getting ready for bed I had a huge glob of clear EWCM. A sticky, stretchy glob.
> 
> I've read this can be common because of the estrogen rise again in the LP, but is this a pregnancy symptom? Or AF symptom? Ahh!
> 
> I think I'm going to test again with my FMU when I wake up. Call me crazy. But my last cycle was 25 days and tomorrow is CD 25... and the cycle before that was 30 days. Gah, I don't know. Why does it seem like this is the most confusing thing ever?
> 
> I think if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to get OPKs. Anyone tried the dollar store ones??? :)
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my newb questions!! :kiss:
> 
> Hi Luna :hi:
> 
> Unfortunately, the thing with all these signals your body sends, before you are TTC, you don't give them a second thought if you even notice them at all. Now that you are tuning in to what your body is doing, from here on you will get to know what is normal for you and therfore pick out things in the coming weeks/months (I hope weeks:thumbup:) that are unusual. I hope that makes sense :shrug:
> 
> What I am trying to say in a very inarticulate way (and it's only my thoughts) is that the EWCM you had could mean either pregnancy or just be part of your body's changes. As you say, if not pregnant this cycle I would definitely invest in some OPKs:thumbup:
> 
> Rooting for you m'dear :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, so true!! I usually have very clear AF signs, and I think now I'm trying to turn them in to pregnancy symptoms. :dohh:
> 
> I tested again this morning (BFN), so I think I'm out for this month. But that's okay. I was gonna be kinda bummed if DH and I had only one month of baby makin'! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Now that is an excellent way of looking at things!! :thumbup: Don't forget you may still be testing very early too.


----------



## Sarachka

drew's mannerisms really annoy me - the way she has that slight tremble when she talks, as if she's on some pain meds or has really mild cerebal palsy. Ive never liked her and you cant make me!


----------



## Mollykins

I was going to save this bit of information for when Bethany was on but I'm afraid I would forget... yesterday, my OH and I were discussing possible girl names (already have a boy name picked of course :haha:) Anyway, as we were going back and forth through names he said, "What do you feel about Holly?" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I was going to save this bit of information for when Bethany was on but I'm afraid I would forget... yesterday, my OH and I were discussing possible girl names (already have a boy name picked of course :haha:) Anyway, as we were going back and forth through names he said, "What do you feel about Holly?" :haha:

...and you said "ahh, she's cute as a button" right? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> I was going to save this bit of information for when Bethany was on but I'm afraid I would forget... yesterday, my OH and I were discussing possible girl names (already have a boy name picked of course :haha:) Anyway, as we were going back and forth through names he said, "What do you feel about Holly?" :haha:

That would just be adorable!! Are you keeping the boy name a secret love dove? Or is it Alexander? The strong name that he requires living with three ladies :haha:?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> drew's mannerisms really annoy me - the way she has that slight tremble when she talks, as if she's on some pain meds or has really mild cerebal palsy. Ive never liked her and you cant make me!

You are such a funny turtle :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone how are u all? xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Moomin has dosappeared from my friends list?? I am worried...

Crunchie - as her text buddy - do you know why this has happened?

I went to leave her a message after I said I missed her yesterday :shrug: and she isn't there for me to say I miss her :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya mumyApril :wave:

I'm good thanks, how are you doing and how has your Sunday been?


----------



## Mollykins

The boy's name has been changed from Alexander Logan to Logan Alexander. :kiss: 

We are having a terrible time finding a girl name... hmm...


----------



## Mollykins

:hi: April!


----------



## Sarachka

So in the oven roasting in a dish are chicken fillets, chopped poatoes & veg. When it's all done I'm going to stir in a sauce. Either chicken tikka or sweet n sour or something I'll make myself involving chicken stock cube and honey, garlic etc.


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin is still on my friends list but you are right... she has been having quite a few long spells of absence. :-k


----------



## Sarachka

Hi april

What are y'all doing? I'm watching retro Teen Mom, the first season. Then I'll watch the new season later!


----------



## poas

Hi,please can I have some advice and hopefully reassurance...af like cramps are usual for the 4week mark right?
Only I don't remember from my first pregnancy and it's freaking me out more than a little.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hiya mumyApril :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks, how are you doing and how has your Sunday been?

im really good thankyou starting to crave different foods so all good lol (OH doesnt seem to think so lol) Sunday has been nice we stayed at FIL's for the weekend so was nice and relaxed :) they offered to buy our pram too :D! x


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Hi turtles, I have spent the afternoon at the park with the OH so he could fly his kite ! soooooooooooooo cold......I said I would go and help him if he did the ironing in exchange ! whoop whoop !
> 
> :happydance:...you cant see OH he is a tiny spec !


I had a kite when i was a small girl that i took onto the big park with my grandad but i was'nt very good at it:blush: at least your OH has got his in the air better than me:haha:



kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This thread is now in TTC Groups and Discussions....a few categories below 2WW on the first menu. I think we may have overdone the "variety" on our thread...although i see it's not just us that's been moved.
> 
> ohhhhhhhh tomorrow you will have a different piece of fruit ....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah....I'm thinking that it might be an avocado?? :haha:Click to expand...

Why have we moved Kit:shrug:, i always go to my osts and join in from where i left off so no fears of me leaving ya all:thumbup:

And me and me Crunchie:happydance:

What will i be tomorrow Kit can you remember my sweet?



LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Luna :flower:
> 
> we dont have a dollar store in the uk but I think you mean opks that are cheap ? well the cheap opks works just as well as the spenny ones and you end up using ALOT !
> 
> may I ask if you have just come of BC ? Just asking as when I came off I had crazy cycles ??
> 
> Also have you ewcm before in your cycle already? I would deffo do the baby dance just in case ! feels a shame to waste good CM
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Crunchie :)
> I've been off BC for almost two years. I guess I just have some kinda crazy cycles!
> I didn't have any ewcm before - but I was terribly sick during the time FF said I'd be ovulating, so I'm not even sure if I did?? I'm sure I could sucker DH in to :sex: with me! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had extreme amounts of ewcm leading upto this bfp tmi but i was very wet eurghh:blush: good luck hun what test will you use dollar store? Is it dollar store -dollar tree :shrug::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - Dollar Tree tests. They are pretty nice! Very clear. I've gotten now TWO very clear... BFNs. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo :hi: LunaLaday, first of all hello, nice to meet you.
> Don't think I can help really :shrug:, could be increased CM leading to pregnancy. Do you have any other symptoms? I would test with FMU, just in case. Not easy situation if your cycles are so different :nope:. I have this problem too. About OPK, you can get them cheap on ebay as well you probably know.
> I loved your pictures, you are very talented photographer indeed :thumbup:.
> :hugs:
> 
> Hope you get some answers in the morning.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Emandi,
> Nice to meet you, too! :D
> Glad you liked my pictures! I like to take them :)
> I don't have many other symptoms. Seems like AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are so closely related. I tested this morning with FMU and BFN.
> 
> Thanks for the help, girls!
> I don't think I'm pregnant this cycle, but that's okay. I didn't really think it was going to happen because of how sick I was during ovulation time. I couldn't keep anything in me, so I'm sure my body decided to skip the whole ovulation thing! LOL.Click to expand...

Just keep getting loads of baby gravy (as Sarackha would say!!!):sex:&:spermy:+:sex:&:spermy:+:sex:&:spermy:+:dust:+:test:=:bfp::happydance:!!!!! Thats what will happen for you my dear !!! And all the other turtles still waiting their turn :hugs::dust:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> :hi: April!

hello my love how are you feeling? x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Hi april
> 
> What are y'all doing? I'm watching retro Teen Mom, the first season. Then I'll watch the new season later!

heya hun, oohhh what channel? iv got the new teen mom recording tonight as i will probably be asleep lol how are you? x


----------



## Sarachka

April it's on Viva


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April it's on Viva

how long have you been watching teen mom for?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hi: April!
> 
> hello my love how are you feeling? xClick to expand...

All right... tired. I've only had about 5-6 hours of sleep. :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hi: April!
> 
> hello my love how are you feeling? xClick to expand...
> 
> All right... tired. I've only had about 5-6 hours of sleep. :sleep:Click to expand...

ah hunni i hope you get some more sleep tonight x


----------



## firstbaby25

I might go and watch something, for some reason the tv is one thing i could easily live without - i haven't watched it at all this weekend while we have had the house! 

I really want some dinner have staved off my hunger for now because I just ate some jaffa cakes!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly maybe she has unadded me :shrug: :cry: I'm off to investigate some more!


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone how are u all? xx

:flower:hello april:hugs:



Sarachka said:


> So in the oven roasting in a dish are chicken fillets, chopped poatoes & veg. When it's all done I'm going to stir in a sauce. Either chicken tikka or sweet n sour or something I'll make myself involving chicken stock cube and honey, garlic etc.

that sounds yummy we just ate ovened rump steak, mash, broccoli, and baby carrots delicious :thumbup:
Hey did you get my request for a new siggy sweet?:hugs:



poas said:


> Hi,please can I have some advice and hopefully reassurance...af like cramps are usual for the 4week mark right?
> Only I don't remember from my first pregnancy and it's freaking me out more than a little.

:thumbup:i had these and still have the odd cramp now and again dont worry huni all sounds normal:hugs:



mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya mumyApril :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks, how are you doing and how has your Sunday been?
> 
> im really good thankyou starting to crave different foods so all good lol (OH doesnt seem to think so lol) Sunday has been nice we stayed at FIL's for the weekend so was nice and relaxed :) they offered to buy our pram too :D! xClick to expand...

How nice what a lovely gesture :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HA! Thought you'd get away from me that easily did you?! :haha: FOUND YA! You're not escaping my cervical mucous at mealtimes that easily:twisted: Thought my computer was on the blink:wacko:

*Molly* ma chérie, hier soir j'ai vu un bébé de 2 mois, appelé Alexandre:flower: Il était trop, trop mignon:cloud9: Trés beau nom Logan aussi:thumbup:


----------



## poas

Thankyou Newmummy, I was trawling through previous pages to see if there was any mention of this but you have calmed me for now :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

POAS! Absolutely normal! I had that too, no worries.:thumbup: So long as it's not intensely painful or you're bleeding. I remember a particular evening ironing (in the days when I had to because I was still working!!) at about 4 weeks and having AF cramps all the while! :iron:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> The boy's name has been changed from Alexander Logan to Logan Alexander. :kiss:
> 
> We are having a terrible time finding a girl name... hmm...

I really like your chosen boy names Molly :thumbup: Have you any ideas for a girl??


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So in the oven roasting in a dish are chicken fillets, chopped poatoes & veg. When it's all done I'm going to stir in a sauce. Either chicken tikka or sweet n sour or something I'll make myself involving chicken stock cube and honey, garlic etc.

Ooo, very creative!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> April it's on Viva
> 
> how long have you been watching teen mom for?Click to expand...

Since the girls were on 16& pregnant. Theres a new season of both on soon. Brand new ppl on 16 & Preg and then on Teen Mom it will be Leah, Chelsea, Brittany and Janelle from season 2 16&p


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've never got golf myself :shrug: I'd rather just go for a nice walk. But Kite flying I LOVE! I have a kite nicknamed 'Le Monstre' in my family, it's so big! And lethal if it takes a nose dive, I can only fly it on very empty Breton beaches! But when there's a good wind up, WHOOOOOOOO I am one happy stunt kite flying Loony:wohoo::loopy::wohoo::loopy: 

Dinner; Frankendinner. 'twill involve green beans, courgettes, ham, cheese and rice


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi,please can I have some advice and hopefully reassurance...af like cramps are usual for the 4week mark right?
> Only I don't remember from my first pregnancy and it's freaking me out more than a little.

Most definitely normal for 4 weeks and probably beyond m'dear. It's scary but most definitely the norm :thumbup: As long as there's no bleeding, you're good:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> HA! Thought you'd get away from me that easily did you?! :haha: FOUND YA! You're not escaping my cervical mucous at mealtimes that easily:twisted: Thought my computer was on the blink:wacko:
> 
> *Molly* ma chérie, hier soir j'ai vu un bébé de 2 mois, appelé Alexandre:flower: Il était trop, trop mignon:cloud9: Trés beau nom Logan aussi:thumbup:

Aww! :awww: So sweet. And thank you. I love the names too. :cloud9: I hope it's a boy!! So far we've established that we like the names, Charlotte, Claire, Ava, and... well, there is more but I can't remember them just now.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya mumyApril :wave:
> 
> I'm good thanks, how are you doing and how has your Sunday been?
> 
> im really good thankyou starting to crave different foods so all good lol (OH doesnt seem to think so lol) Sunday has been nice we stayed at FIL's for the weekend so was nice and relaxed :) they offered to buy our pram too :D! xClick to expand...

That's fantastic! The pram is such a big buy...what a great help :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:

:thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> April it's on Viva
> 
> how long have you been watching teen mom for?Click to expand...
> 
> Since the girls were on 16& pregnant. Theres a new season of both on soon. Brand new ppl on 16 & Preg and then on Teen Mom it will be Leah, Chelsea, Brittany and Janelle from season 2 16&pClick to expand...

oh oh when does that one start cant wait for that! x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...

*sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> [
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This thread is now in TTC Groups and Discussions....a few categories below 2WW on the first menu. I think we may have overdone the "variety" on our thread...although i see it's not just us that's been moved.
> 
> ohhhhhhhh tomorrow you will have a different piece of fruit ....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah....I'm thinking that it might be an avocado?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Why have we moved Kit:shrug:, i always go to my osts and join in from where i left off so no fears of me leaving ya all:thumbup:
> 
> And me and me Crunchie:happydance:
> 
> What will i be tomorrow Kit can you remember my sweet?Click to expand...

newmummy..I think we got moved as we tended to stray off topic just a tad sometimes :haha:

You my dear, will have a little lime tomorrow if I remember correctly:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly maybe she has unadded me :shrug: :cry: I'm off to investigate some more!

I'm sure that will not be the case :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I dunno April but I cant wait!! I have already looked it up online. The MTV sylists have done an awesome job with Leah. Remember her wet-look perm? Shes a blonde bombshell now.


----------



## Sarachka

OH has come home and he is in his rag-doll state. I LOOOVE him when he's like this. Mmmmmmm my bunny


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH has come home and he is in his rag-doll state. I LOOOVE him when he's like this. Mmmmmmm my bunny

Be gentle! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> OH has come home and he is in his rag-doll state. I LOOOVE him when he's like this. Mmmmmmm my bunny

:awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Scenes from my heavenly bike ride this morning! And a pic of my beautiful racing bike, it weighs about 8kgs:cloud9: We'll get moved to the_ Completely Random_ section soon:fool:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Scenes from my heavenly bike ride this morning! And a pic of my beautiful racing bike, it weighs about 8kgs:cloud9: We'll get moved to the_ Completely Random_ section soon:fool:

It does indeed look heavenly:cloud9:....my bike is a mountain bike which suits me fine as I don't think I quite have the passion for bikes like you.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...

Sigh I definitely do... I like 'culture', abstract though it is to me, the UK has that really we just always think the grass is greener I suppose...


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> HA! Thought you'd get away from me that easily did you?! :haha: FOUND YA! You're not escaping my cervical mucous at mealtimes that easily:twisted: Thought my computer was on the blink:wacko:
> 
> *Molly* ma chérie, hier soir j'ai vu un bébé de 2 mois, appelé Alexandre:flower: Il était trop, trop mignon:cloud9: Trés beau nom Logan aussi:thumbup:
> 
> Aww! :awww: So sweet. And thank you. I love the names too. :cloud9: I hope it's a boy!! So far we've established that we like the names, Charlotte, Claire, Ava, and... well, there is more but I can't remember them just now.Click to expand...

I like Charlotte - My great nanna was a charlotte and she was such a lovely person, a great person! I also love Ava think it's unique but not made up you know?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OH has come home and he is in his rag-doll state. I LOOOVE him when he's like this. Mmmmmmm my bunny

I'm not sure I'd call someone with such big hands bunny:haha: Big Bunny! :bunny:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> *sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:Click to expand...

Now now :awww: - I thinks that is Europeans getting away a lot to other european cities is like how you US cits go to Hawaii or Florida for some sun :cloud9: - how i'd love to go to Miami or Hawaii for a 'short break' I guess the grass IS always greener!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I dunno April but I cant wait!! I have already looked it up online. The MTV sylists have done an awesome job with Leah. Remember her wet-look perm? Shes a blonde bombshell now.

oooh could i have the link please sweet? x


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> *sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Now now :awww: - I thinks that is Europeans getting away a lot to other european cities is like how you US cits go to Hawaii or Florida for some sun :cloud9: - how i'd love to go to Miami or Hawaii for a 'short break' I guess the grass IS always greener!Click to expand...

'Tis true Jaynie! I remember a South African lady (not Trin) telling me she regularly "popped over" to Mauritius!! :shock: How fab would THAT be?? Trin...do you "pop over" to Mauritius or have you ever?


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> *sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Now now :awww: - I thinks that is Europeans getting away a lot to other european cities is like how you US cits go to Hawaii or Florida for some sun :cloud9: - how i'd love to go to Miami or Hawaii for a 'short break' I guess the grass IS always greener!Click to expand...

I DESPISE hot weather. :growlmad: You can have all the Miami you want... Besides, from my house to Miami is about 3300 miles. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

London is 4400 miles from Florida...


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Scenes from my heavenly bike ride this morning! And a pic of my beautiful racing bike, it weighs about 8kgs:cloud9: We'll get moved to the_ Completely Random_ section soon:fool:
> 
> It does indeed look heavenly:cloud9:....my bike is a mountain bike which suits me fine as I don't think I quite have the passion for bikes like you.Click to expand...

Yes, but you go out at the weekends and enjoy cycling, (I've seen you:haha:)and that's all a passion is really! I love mountain biking too, especially over the winter months when road biking is a bit cold and slippery, so here's a pic of my MB. And while I'm at it, my "car" bike- the going shopping and to swimming pool vehicle! I admit to having a passion for white bikes, I think white is such an elegant frame colour, and all my racing kit is white, like an eternal marriage with my bike:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 1









012.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> *sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Now now :awww: - I thinks that is Europeans getting away a lot to other european cities is like how you US cits go to Hawaii or Florida for some sun :cloud9: - how i'd love to go to Miami or Hawaii for a 'short break' I guess the grass IS always greener!Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE hot weather. :growlmad: You can have all the Miami you want... Besides, from my house to Miami is about 3300 miles. :shock:Click to expand...

Hmmm, due to geography I've a feeling your perameters of what constitutes hot weather may be slightly different to us over in old blighty! We in the UK are constantly in search of that oh so elusive sun...the merest ray and we all strip off :shock:...no kidding!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> London is 4400 miles from Florida...

'Tis a Molly factoid! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Scenes from my heavenly bike ride this morning! And a pic of my beautiful racing bike, it weighs about 8kgs:cloud9: We'll get moved to the_ Completely Random_ section soon:fool:

I wish we'd had weather like that today eh Kit? Such a crappy day here in the North West of England. Dark, grey and rainy... Lovely bike :cloud9: I was saying to the OH that I wanted a bike again! I got one at uni for the first time in years and Joe was with me and we had a right laugh with me riding it back from the train station in Lancaster :blush: it's not true that you never 'forget' I was DEFINITELY like a foal on new legs...

Sarachka RE: your comments yesterday on grammar! I too am a bit of a snob as we all learn spelling and punctuation and what not but I am a bit lax on here... I was wondering if you or any of the other grammar nazi turtles knew the difference between grey and gray? I have a lesson somewhere in my head where I learnt this but I just.can't.recall.it!!


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhh hollymonkey my OH is looking at your bikes over my shoulder and slightly dribling at your collection 

he has a boardman ht pro, he luverrrrrrrs it ! 

I have a folding dahon.....he will not ride next to me.... he says I look silly

but I dooooo nnnnnnnnnoooooooottttttttt care ! I love it and it FOLDS :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was thinking on my bike ride today that if I don't get my so wanted 2nd baby I will have to vent my frustration somehow, so I thought maybe a Tour of France on my bike...which within a few seconds of reflection I extended to a Tour of The Turtles:happydance: So UK, USA east and west and Sth Africa:happydance: Huge BnB sponsorship! 
But I'd still rather have a BFP before April and be an at home baking cakes mummy of two :sad2:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> *sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Now now :awww: - I thinks that is Europeans getting away a lot to other european cities is like how you US cits go to Hawaii or Florida for some sun :cloud9: - how i'd love to go to Miami or Hawaii for a 'short break' I guess the grass IS always greener!Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE hot weather. :growlmad: You can have all the Miami you want... Besides, from my house to Miami is about 3300 miles. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, due to geography I've a feeling your perameters of what constitutes hot weather may be slightly different to us over in old blighty! We in the UK are constantly in search of that oh so elusive sun...the merest ray and we all strip off :shock:...no kidding!Click to expand...

I was born and raised in Alaska... now... living in Oregon... I die every summer. Humidity and wind chill obviously plays a part but generally 75* is too hot... very low humidity has me handling 75* just so but... yuck. If it's above 80* I am pushing for a camping trip on the coast! :haha: It's 55* today and raining... the temperature is bliss today. Love eet! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Holly- :bfp: before April for sure. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Molly ......we have been saving for a big trip for OH's 30th Birthday ( yes he is younger than me :blush:) to Alaska.....U will have to give me some info ! 

after my OH and our mates hunted the northern lights in Iceland that are so obessed with seeing them again !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I was thinking on my bike ride today that if I don't get my so wanted 2nd baby I will have to vent my frustration somehow, so I thought maybe a Tour of France on my bike...which within a few seconds of reflection I extended to a Tour of The Turtles:happydance: So UK, USA east and west and Sth Africa:happydance: Huge BnB sponsorship!
> But I'd still rather have a BFP before April and be an at home baking cakes mummy of two :sad2:

oh that egg of yours is so going to be a good one this month ! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> *sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Now now :awww: - I thinks that is Europeans getting away a lot to other european cities is like how you US cits go to Hawaii or Florida for some sun :cloud9: - how i'd love to go to Miami or Hawaii for a 'short break' I guess the grass IS always greener!Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE hot weather. :growlmad: You can have all the Miami you want... Besides, from my house to Miami is about 3300 miles. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, due to geography I've a feeling your perameters of what constitutes hot weather may be slightly different to us over in old blighty! We in the UK are constantly in search of that oh so elusive sun...the merest ray and we all strip off :shock:...no kidding!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 

My favourite place (I went on a HEN DO (the first time)... The brides choice so please don't judge) - Amsterdam :cloud9: Holly - bikes EVERYWHERE, very friendly people... Open and honest people (hence sex obsession, like a 'we're onloy human attitude towards sex) it's also cultured, very beautiful LOT's of awesome art museums and canals :cloud9:!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> ohhhhhh hollymonkey my OH is looking at your bikes over my shoulder and slightly dribling at your collection
> 
> he has a boardman ht pro, he luverrrrrrrs it !
> 
> I have a folding dahon.....he will not ride next to me.... he says I look silly
> 
> but I dooooo nnnnnnnnnoooooooottttttttt care ! I love it and it FOLDS :happydance:

Tell him it's a full carbon Trek Madone and the ATB is a sweet li'l La Pierre! (Oh so French!) And Cruuuuunchie I LOVE folding bikes! We had a Bromptom in the family (my Dad's but he got sick and had to give it to my brother, and got himself a recumbent!) and the Bromptom got nicked in London:cry: Wally folding bikes are fab:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I think I have mittleschmerz


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> *sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Now now :awww: - I thinks that is Europeans getting away a lot to other european cities is like how you US cits go to Hawaii or Florida for some sun :cloud9: - how i'd love to go to Miami or Hawaii for a 'short break' I guess the grass IS always greener!Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE hot weather. :growlmad: You can have all the Miami you want... Besides, from my house to Miami is about 3300 miles. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, due to geography I've a feeling your perameters of what constitutes hot weather may be slightly different to us over in old blighty! We in the UK are constantly in search of that oh so elusive sun...the merest ray and we all strip off :shock:...no kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> I was born and raised in Alaska... now... living in Oregon... I die every summer. Humidity and wind chill obviously plays a part but generally 75* is too hot... very low humidity has me handling 75* just so but... yuck. If it's above 80* I am pushing for a camping trip on the coast! :haha: It's 55* today and raining... the temperature is bliss today. Love eet! :hugs:Click to expand...

I always think that the 70's are a comfortable heat. I agree that 80's and above can get uncomfortable (unless you're lying by a pool sipping iced cocktails somewhere lovely:cloud9:) and trying to work and do everyday stuff in that kind of heat is just a drag :nope: My goodness Molly...I do hope the summer this year in Oregon isn't too much with your blossoming bump :baby:


----------



## Sarachka

April, here's Leah now! I didn't realise it was her at first 


https://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs458.snc4/50552_107705135927551_5629928_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruuuuuuunchie has your OH seen the film "The Flying Scotsman"? My Fave:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Oh Molly ......we have been saving for a big trip for OH's 30th Birthday ( yes he is younger than me :blush:) to Alaska.....U will have to give me some info !
> 
> after my OH and our mates hunted the northern lights in Iceland that are so obessed with seeing them again !!!!

You'd have to go to the interior; up north... you don't see them very well in Anchorage. My OH is a year younger than me... :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkey je comprends un petit de votre statement... Mais, ma francais ce n'est pas bien depuis 5 ans parce que ne vacance pas en francais :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup: C'est trés bien ton Francais! You need more holidays in France anyway:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> *sniff* I need a holiday in France! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Now now :awww: - I thinks that is Europeans getting away a lot to other european cities is like how you US cits go to Hawaii or Florida for some sun :cloud9: - how i'd love to go to Miami or Hawaii for a 'short break' I guess the grass IS always greener!Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE hot weather. :growlmad: You can have all the Miami you want... Besides, from my house to Miami is about 3300 miles. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, due to geography I've a feeling your perameters of what constitutes hot weather may be slightly different to us over in old blighty! We in the UK are constantly in search of that oh so elusive sun...the merest ray and we all strip off :shock:...no kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> I was born and raised in Alaska... now... living in Oregon... I die every summer. Humidity and wind chill obviously plays a part but generally 75* is too hot... very low humidity has me handling 75* just so but... yuck. If it's above 80* I am pushing for a camping trip on the coast! :haha: It's 55* today and raining... the temperature is bliss today. Love eet! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I always think that the 70's are a comfortable heat. I agree that 80's and above can get uncomfortable (unless you're lying by a pool sipping iced cocktails somewhere lovely:cloud9:) and trying to work and do everyday stuff in that kind of heat is just a drag :nope: My goodness Molly...I do hope the summer this year in Oregon isn't too much with your blossoming bump :baby:Click to expand...

:( Last summer we had many days over 100*... I very nearly died. I'm not looking forward to a hot summer with a bump. :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhh hollymonkey my OH is looking at your bikes over my shoulder and slightly dribling at your collection
> 
> he has a boardman ht pro, he luverrrrrrrs it !
> 
> I have a folding dahon.....he will not ride next to me.... he says I look silly
> 
> but I dooooo nnnnnnnnnoooooooottttttttt care ! I love it and it FOLDS :happydance:
> 
> Tell him it's a full carbon Trek Madone and the ATB is a sweet li'l La Pierre! (Oh so French!) And Cruuuuunchie I LOVE folding bikes! We had a Bromptom in the family (my Dad's but he got sick and had to give it to my brother, and got himself a recumbent!) and the Bromptom got nicked in London:cry: Wally folding bikes are fab:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

ohhhhh you have made him go all red with bike jealousy 

we always ride to the inlaws and last night his family were shouting oi Miss Marple ride safe as we set off home ! :haha:

London, tis true we cant even leave our bikes outside we have to run them through the garage quick smart !


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)

You've done quite a lot of travelling haven't you? Tell us where you've been? :flower:

Oh, and Scotland's not so scary :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I think I have mittleschmerz

Gosh that's very on topic. I haven't had mittleschmerz so much since baby. But you remind me, I have non-fertile cm to share...
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Oh Molly ......we have been saving for a big trip for OH's 30th Birthday ( yes he is younger than me :blush:) to Alaska.....U will have to give me some info !
> 
> after my OH and our mates hunted the northern lights in Iceland that are so obessed with seeing them again !!!!

My OH and I talk of our honeymoon being a train trip accross europe stopping at places that we haven't yet been to... We would both LOVE to see the Northern Lights and am thinking of going on a cruise off Norway to do so :cloud9: wouldn't it be awesome?! Alaska sounds good Crunch!!!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)
> 
> You've done quite a lot of travelling haven't you? Tell us where you've been? :flower:
> 
> Oh, and Scotland's not so scary :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ive not travelled that much ... I had 4 years of going no where as I had an anxiety issues. I've been to Glasgow about 4 or 5 times. 

Ive been to:
USA x 5 (LA, Vegas, Michigan, Pennsylvania and New York)
Australia 
Holland, Amsterdam
Athens for the 2004 Olympics
Switzerland
France
Germany x3 or is it 4? It's 4
Ukraine, my beloved!
Prague, Czech Republic
Italy, Rome
Spain, Barclona, lovely city


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Why have we moved Kit:shrug:, i always go to my osts and join in from where i left off so no fears of me leaving ya all:thumbup:
> 
> And me and me Crunchie:happydance:
> 
> What will i be tomorrow Kit can you remember my sweet?

newmummy..I think we got moved as we tended to stray off topic just a tad sometimes :haha:

You my dear, will have a little lime tomorrow if I remember correctly:cloud9:[/QUOTE]

:happydance:for limes and avocado's :happydance:

Well this ttc malarky is hard work and things need airing right!!!:haha::blush::winkwink:



HollyMonkey said:


> Scenes from my heavenly bike ride this morning! And a pic of my beautiful racing bike, it weighs about 8kgs:cloud9: We'll get moved to the_ Completely Random_ section soon:fool:




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Scenes from my heavenly bike ride this morning! And a pic of my beautiful racing bike, it weighs about 8kgs:cloud9: We'll get moved to the_ Completely Random_ section soon:fool:
> 
> It does indeed look heavenly:cloud9:....my bike is a mountain bike which suits me fine as I don't think I quite have the passion for bikes like you.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but you go out at the weekends and enjoy cycling, (I've seen you:haha:)and that's all a passion is really! I love mountain biking too, especially over the winter months when road biking is a bit cold and slippery, so here's a pic of my MB. And while I'm at it, my "car" bike- the going shopping and to swimming pool vehicle! I admit to having a passion for white bikes, I think white is such an elegant frame colour, and all my racing kit is white, like an eternal marriage with my bike:cloud9:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> I was thinking on my bike ride today that if I don't get my so wanted 2nd baby I will have to vent my frustration somehow, so I thought maybe a Tour of France on my bike...which within a few seconds of reflection I extended to a Tour of The Turtles:happydance: So UK, USA east and west and Sth Africa:happydance: Huge BnB sponsorship!
> But I'd still rather have a BFP before April and be an at home baking cakes mummy of two :sad2:

:thumbup:for stay at home mummy of x2:baby::baby:'s

:thumbup:lovely bikes i want a spinning bike :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

im off for snuggles and sleep see you tomorrow girls xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)

Excuse me and what is wrong woth northerners?? :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)
> 
> You've done quite a lot of travelling haven't you? Tell us where you've been? :flower:
> 
> Oh, and Scotland's not so scary :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive not travelled that much ... I had 4 years of going no where as I had an anxiety issues. I've been to Glasgow about 4 or 5 times.
> 
> Ive been to:
> USA x 5 (LA, Vegas, Michigan, Pennsylvania and New York)
> Australia
> Holland, Amsterdam
> Athens for the 2004 Olympics
> Switzerland
> France
> Germany x3 or is it 4? It's 4
> Ukraine, my beloved!
> Prague, Czech Republic
> Italy, Rome
> Spain, Barclona, lovely cityClick to expand...

You are well travelled...and you're only just a young thing too (compared to antiquated me :jo:) I'd love to go to Australia and Italy in particular from your list :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight NewMummy. :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Night newmummy :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly ......we have been saving for a big trip for OH's 30th Birthday ( yes he is younger than me :blush:) to Alaska.....U will have to give me some info !
> 
> after my OH and our mates hunted the northern lights in Iceland that are so obessed with seeing them again !!!!
> 
> My OH and I talk of our honeymoon being a train trip accross europe stopping at places that we haven't yet been to... We would both LOVE to see the Northern Lights and am thinking of going on a cruise off Norway to do so :cloud9: wouldn't it be awesome?! Alaska sounds good Crunch!!!Click to expand...

ooohhh that sounds amazing, on our honeymoon we went to Vegas, Yosemite National park, San Francisco....quick flight to Hawaii and back to LA ! I really loved it ......

trying to upload a pic of the northern lights but it will not let me grrrrrrr:growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)
> 
> You've done quite a lot of travelling haven't you? Tell us where you've been? :flower:
> 
> Oh, and Scotland's not so scary :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive not travelled that much ... I had 4 years of going no where as I had an anxiety issues. I've been to Glasgow about 4 or 5 times.
> 
> Ive been to:
> USA x 5 (LA, Vegas, Michigan, Pennsylvania and New York)
> Australia
> Holland, Amsterdam
> Athens for the 2004 Olympics
> Switzerland
> France
> Germany x3 or is it 4? It's 4
> Ukraine, my beloved!
> Prague, Czech Republic
> Italy, Rome
> Spain, Barclona, lovely cityClick to expand...
> 
> You are well travelled...and you're only just a young thing too (compared to antiquated me :jo:) I'd love to go to Australia and Italy in particular from your list :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree that you are so well travelled I sometimes wish that I had had hobbies that enabled some travel and 'practice' at travel without your rents is important I think! I have been to Rome, Italy and we went at the beginning of December :cloud9: such a beautiful place and I went with my American friend (who I was chatting with earlier) and my sis and we had such a giggle! 

I am particularly interested in America :dance: :happydance: I would love to go to New York! But anywhere in America I would settle for, my friend is originally from Chicago but is in New York for the time being! So I have an opportunity...


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly ......we have been saving for a big trip for OH's 30th Birthday ( yes he is younger than me :blush:) to Alaska.....U will have to give me some info !
> 
> after my OH and our mates hunted the northern lights in Iceland that are so obessed with seeing them again !!!!
> 
> My OH and I talk of our honeymoon being a train trip accross europe stopping at places that we haven't yet been to... We would both LOVE to see the Northern Lights and am thinking of going on a cruise off Norway to do so :cloud9: wouldn't it be awesome?! Alaska sounds good Crunch!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ooohhh that sounds amazing, on our honeymoon we went to Vegas, Yosemite National park, San Francisco....quick flight to Hawaii and back to LA ! I really loved it ......
> 
> trying to upload a pic of the northern lights but it will not let me grrrrrrr:growlmad:Click to expand...

Both of those trips sound amazing! Jaynie...your train journey sounds very romantic and olde worldy, if you know what I mean?

Crunchie...definitely a trip to remember on your honeymoon! How long ago was that now?


----------



## firstbaby25

PS- I have been to Barcelona also and I agree it too is such a nice city :cloud9: and the weather can be good there too :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly ......we have been saving for a big trip for OH's 30th Birthday ( yes he is younger than me :blush:) to Alaska.....U will have to give me some info !
> 
> after my OH and our mates hunted the northern lights in Iceland that are so obessed with seeing them again !!!!
> 
> My OH and I talk of our honeymoon being a train trip accross europe stopping at places that we haven't yet been to... We would both LOVE to see the Northern Lights and am thinking of going on a cruise off Norway to do so :cloud9: wouldn't it be awesome?! Alaska sounds good Crunch!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ooohhh that sounds amazing, on our honeymoon we went to Vegas, Yosemite National park, San Francisco....quick flight to Hawaii and back to LA ! I really loved it ......
> 
> trying to upload a pic of the northern lights but it will not let me grrrrrrr:growlmad:Click to expand...

Ha! I've just said that I would love to see America too! The problem is, although my trip sounds amazing I accept that... The OH is PETRIFIED of flying :haha: - it's not a nice experience and when I think of our honeymoon (whenever we have it) and we talk about it we stay away from planes and as it's his hineymoon too we have to BOTH enjoy it right! There is a train over the sea somewhere - maybe Denmark/Norway and that would be amazing and factored in and we both like 'adventure' - I take it you know what I mean, it would be far from boring right?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)
> 
> You've done quite a lot of travelling haven't you? Tell us where you've been? :flower:
> 
> Oh, and Scotland's not so scary :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive not travelled that much ... I had 4 years of going no where as I had an anxiety issues. I've been to Glasgow about 4 or 5 times.
> 
> Ive been to:
> USA x 5 (LA, Vegas, Michigan, Pennsylvania and New York)
> Australia
> Holland, Amsterdam
> Athens for the 2004 Olympics
> Switzerland
> France
> Germany x3 or is it 4? It's 4
> Ukraine, my beloved!
> Prague, Czech Republic
> Italy, Rome
> Spain, Barclona, lovely cityClick to expand...

I hate travelling but I've accidently lived in Belgium, UK and France and visited; Spain, Portugal, USA (New York), Norway (my ex-ex's parents lived there:fool:) Scotland (my ex-ex's parents had another house there:fool:) Mallorca, Tenerife, Africa (The Gambia) Austria, Switzerland, Italy (Florence and Milan).

I want to go to RUSSIA, talking of which *Sarachka*, DH and I have made new friends, French guy with Russian wife and 9 month old :baby: :thumbup: Will pin her for Russian lessons:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm into different places too I like the idea of going somewhere and learning something about a different people I am a people person and I particularly like our differences. Including those between races and nations etc... Russia would be awesome as would like Vietnam or somewhere...


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch! I want Northern lights pictures :brat: :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)
> 
> You've done quite a lot of travelling haven't you? Tell us where you've been? :flower:
> 
> Oh, and Scotland's not so scary :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive not travelled that much ... I had 4 years of going no where as I had an anxiety issues. I've been to Glasgow about 4 or 5 times.
> 
> Ive been to:
> USA x 5 (LA, Vegas, Michigan, Pennsylvania and New York)
> Australia
> Holland, Amsterdam
> Athens for the 2004 Olympics
> Switzerland
> France
> Germany x3 or is it 4? It's 4
> Ukraine, my beloved!
> Prague, Czech Republic
> Italy, Rome
> Spain, Barclona, lovely cityClick to expand...
> 
> I hate travelling but I've accidently lived in Belgium, UK and France and visited; Spain, Portugal, USA (New York), Norway (my ex-ex's parents lived there:fool:) Scotland (my ex-ex's parents had another house there:fool:) Mallorca, Tenerife, Africa (The Gambia) Austria, Switzerland, Italy (Florence and Milan).
> 
> I want to go to RUSSIA, talking of which *Sarachka*, DH and I have made new friends, French guy with Russian wife and 9 month old :baby: :thumbup: Will pin her for Russian lessons:happydance:Click to expand...

Well that's impressive for someone who hates to travel I must say :winkwink: Where is Scotland were you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly ......we have been saving for a big trip for OH's 30th Birthday ( yes he is younger than me :blush:) to Alaska.....U will have to give me some info !
> 
> after my OH and our mates hunted the northern lights in Iceland that are so obessed with seeing them again !!!!
> 
> My OH and I talk of our honeymoon being a train trip accross europe stopping at places that we haven't yet been to... We would both LOVE to see the Northern Lights and am thinking of going on a cruise off Norway to do so :cloud9: wouldn't it be awesome?! Alaska sounds good Crunch!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ooohhh that sounds amazing, on our honeymoon we went to Vegas, Yosemite National park, San Francisco....quick flight to Hawaii and back to LA ! I really loved it ......
> 
> trying to upload a pic of the northern lights but it will not let me grrrrrrr:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I've just said that I would love to see America too! The problem is, although my trip sounds amazing I accept that... The OH is PETRIFIED of flying :haha: - it's not a nice experience and when I think of our honeymoon (whenever we have it) and we talk about it we stay away from planes and as it's his hineymoon too we have to BOTH enjoy it right! There is a train over the sea somewhere - maybe Denmark/Norway and that would be amazing and factored in and we both like 'adventure' - I take it you know what I mean, it would be far from boring right?Click to expand...

My DH is terrified of flying too! Luckily I travelled a little bit before I met him:winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

here we are ! 

and a pic of the blue lagoon ....bliss
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0133.JPG
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0176.JPG
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm into different places too I like the idea of going somewhere and learning something about a different people I am a people person and I particularly like our differences. Including those between races and nations etc... Russia would be awesome as would like Vietnam or somewhere...

Wow...funnily enough Jaynie, if I couldn't get prego (and noone knows really do they?) then I was going to plan a trip which would definitely included Vietnam. Most people I have said this to look at me as if I'm :fool: but it's on my "visit before I die" list for sure.


----------



## firstbaby25

Isn't it funny? A proper phobia, it's horrible for me too, so for the honeymoon i'd rather not put us BOTH through it! He flew to Amsterdam and that was because he was so insanely jealous I had been without him and he had 4 diazepam for 2 45 minute flights. As an engineer working with nuts and bolts and being in class with people that now work for British Aerospace Engineering - he is a bit wary!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Swoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
I :brat: :brat: want to see them as does OH - maybe if I show him this photo he will pull his finger out and suddenly get dead good at saving?


----------



## Sarachka

4 diazzies, that's impressive! 

My top places to visit next are:
taiwan
South Korea
Mexico
Hawaii
The dirty south of the USA
Miami
More Australia
Some Vietnam / Malaysia type places


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly ......we have been saving for a big trip for OH's 30th Birthday ( yes he is younger than me :blush:) to Alaska.....U will have to give me some info !
> 
> after my OH and our mates hunted the northern lights in Iceland that are so obessed with seeing them again !!!!
> 
> My OH and I talk of our honeymoon being a train trip accross europe stopping at places that we haven't yet been to... We would both LOVE to see the Northern Lights and am thinking of going on a cruise off Norway to do so :cloud9: wouldn't it be awesome?! Alaska sounds good Crunch!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ooohhh that sounds amazing, on our honeymoon we went to Vegas, Yosemite National park, San Francisco....quick flight to Hawaii and back to LA ! I really loved it ......
> 
> trying to upload a pic of the northern lights but it will not let me grrrrrrr:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I've just said that I would love to see America too! The problem is, although my trip sounds amazing I accept that... The OH is PETRIFIED of flying :haha: - it's not a nice experience and when I think of our honeymoon (whenever we have it) and we talk about it we stay away from planes and as it's his hineymoon too we have to BOTH enjoy it right! There is a train over the sea somewhere - maybe Denmark/Norway and that would be amazing and factored in and we both like 'adventure' - I take it you know what I mean, it would be far from boring right?Click to expand...

hey kit I got married in 2009, seems so long ago :thumbup:

Jaynie I really wanted to cruise this year around the Baltics ....that may have to go on hold ! how about a cruise for the honeymoon ??

New york is lovely though, I would love to go back 

and I deffo want to go to Russia !


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm into different places too I like the idea of going somewhere and learning something about a different people I am a people person and I particularly like our differences. Including those between races and nations etc... Russia would be awesome as would like Vietnam or somewhere...
> 
> Wow...funnily enough Jaynie, if I couldn't get prego (and noone knows really do they?) then I was going to plan a trip which would definitely included Vietnam. Most people I have said this to look at me as if I'm :fool: but it's on my "visit before I die" list for sure.Click to expand...

when we decidede to TTC...not travelling was something I really struggled with as I tend to spend all my money in planing where to go and visit next 

we have decided that we will travel later on and maybe we can even travel in style !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm into different places too I like the idea of going somewhere and learning something about a different people I am a people person and I particularly like our differences. Including those between races and nations etc... Russia would be awesome as would like Vietnam or somewhere...
> 
> Wow...funnily enough Jaynie, if I couldn't get prego (and noone knows really do they?) then I was going to plan a trip which would definitely included Vietnam. Most people I have said this to look at me as if I'm :fool: but it's on my "visit before I die" list for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> when we decidede to TTC...not travelling was something I really struggled with as I tend to spend all my money in planing where to go and visit next
> 
> we have decided that we will travel later on and maybe we can even travel in style !Click to expand...

You've been all over too then?? Tell....


----------



## firstbaby25

I like the idea of a cruise but just as much as trekking across unconvential europe with my OH! We do have a right laugh :cloud9: we both like to be lost too. I'd also love to see Cracow and war places too :) I want to go to Copenhagen and Bologne... I could spend all day listing places that I want to go to!

He promises he will work up to New York/America because again, I said I would be going for sure! 

Sarachka how is your bunny? My OH is still out :grr: :growlmad: I am resigned to eating a frozen pizza for tea as I did the 2 course meal last night! 

Kit I forget to say... My name is Jaynie Mclean Syers! We have a castle that I would love to go to. We are descended of a ******* son of a mclean and as a 'mark' the name mclean was passed down (in case it was required to access wealth) in the MIDDLE of the oldest of the oldest of the oldest... That's me... I would love to go to Scotland!


----------



## firstbaby25

HA! I must be on swear watch :blush: I didn't type that word as ****** ahahahahaha


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I love love LOVE travelling!! I'm up for anywhere ... Except the scary north ;-)
> 
> You've done quite a lot of travelling haven't you? Tell us where you've been? :flower:
> 
> Oh, and Scotland's not so scary :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive not travelled that much ... I had 4 years of going no where as I had an anxiety issues. I've been to Glasgow about 4 or 5 times.
> 
> Ive been to:
> USA x 5 (LA, Vegas, Michigan, Pennsylvania and New York)
> Australia
> Holland, Amsterdam
> Athens for the 2004 Olympics
> Switzerland
> France
> Germany x3 or is it 4? It's 4
> Ukraine, my beloved!
> Prague, Czech Republic
> Italy, Rome
> Spain, Barclona, lovely cityClick to expand...
> 
> I hate travelling but I've accidently lived in Belgium, UK and France and visited; Spain, Portugal, USA (New York), Norway (my ex-ex's parents lived there:fool:) Scotland (my ex-ex's parents had another house there:fool:) Mallorca, Tenerife, Africa (The Gambia) Austria, Switzerland, Italy (Florence and Milan).
> 
> I want to go to RUSSIA, talking of which *Sarachka*, DH and I have made new friends, French guy with Russian wife and 9 month old :baby: :thumbup: Will pin her for Russian lessons:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's impressive for someone who hates to travel I must say :winkwink: Where is Scotland were you?Click to expand...

I'd have to look on a map to find the name, one of these remote places which is just the name of a single house on the map, but we visited Edinburgh in about an hour in the car, although my memories are vague, I was only about 18 or 19 yrs old!!!! Ginge probably remembers more clearly what she did at 19yrs old than me:haha: But I nearly married this guy, and his parents lived in Norway but bought a house in Scotland since it was the best way to have free care for their autistic daughter, who was 27 at the time but like a small child. They had trouble in England finding affordable care:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I like the idea of a cruise but just as much as trekking across unconvential europe with my OH! We do have a right laugh :cloud9: we both like to be lost too. I'd also love to see Cracow and war places too :) I want to go to Copenhagen and Bologne... I could spend all day listing places that I want to go to!
> 
> He promises he will work up to New York/America because again, I said I would be going for sure!
> 
> Sarachka how is your bunny? My OH is still out :grr: :growlmad: I am resigned to eating a frozen pizza for tea as I did the 2 course meal last night!
> 
> Kit I forget to say... My name is Jaynie Mclean Syers! We have a castle that I would love to go to. We are descended of a ******* son of a mclean and as a 'mark' the name mclean was passed down (in case it was required to access wealth) in the MIDDLE of the oldest of the oldest of the oldest... That's me... I would love to go to Scotland!

Ah,a celt descendant! So where is your castle??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> here we are !
> 
> and a pic of the blue lagoon ....bliss

Wowser!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm into different places too I like the idea of going somewhere and learning something about a different people I am a people person and I particularly like our differences. Including those between races and nations etc... Russia would be awesome as would like Vietnam or somewhere...
> 
> Wow...funnily enough Jaynie, if I couldn't get prego (and noone knows really do they?) then I was going to plan a trip which would definitely included Vietnam. Most people I have said this to look at me as if I'm :fool: but it's on my "visit before I die" list for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> when we decidede to TTC...not travelling was something I really struggled with as I tend to spend all my money in planing where to go and visit next
> 
> we have decided that we will travel later on and maybe we can even travel in style !Click to expand...
> 
> You've been all over too then?? Tell....Click to expand...

Omg.... we even have a holiday account set up with good friends that we all pay into each month and we pay for our jollys ! we are planing our March mini break at the mo and I may have to admit about the bean a littler earlier than expected due to the "activites" they fancy doing ! lol 

I do love centre parks so It may have to be there ....not very impressive but lots of fun 

so I have been to Paris,Germany,Prague,New York, Miami, Florida, San Fran ( I LOVED SAN FRAN) Hawaii, Vegas, Greece, Cyprus, Portugal, Iceland, Dom Republic, Northern Italy, Venice, Dublin....errrmmmm !


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> here we are !
> 
> and a pic of the blue lagoon ....bliss
> 
> Wowser!Click to expand...

no one tells you that the blue lagoon makes your hair go like an giant afro..lBUT they also let you drink whilst swiming so I didnt really care 
its so amazing .... I have never seen a geothermal spa let alone go in one 

you can smother yourself in clay and algae ! how very glam :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm into different places too I like the idea of going somewhere and learning something about a different people I am a people person and I particularly like our differences. Including those between races and nations etc... Russia would be awesome as would like Vietnam or somewhere...
> 
> Wow...funnily enough Jaynie, if I couldn't get prego (and noone knows really do they?) then I was going to plan a trip which would definitely included Vietnam. Most people I have said this to look at me as if I'm :fool: but it's on my "visit before I die" list for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> when we decidede to TTC...not travelling was something I really struggled with as I tend to spend all my money in planing where to go and visit next
> 
> we have decided that we will travel later on and maybe we can even travel in style !Click to expand...
> 
> You've been all over too then?? Tell....Click to expand...
> 
> Omg.... we even have a holiday account set up with good friends that we all pay into each month and we pay for our jollys ! we are planing our March mini break at the mo and I may have to admit about the bean a littler earlier than expected due to the "activites" they fancy doing ! lol
> 
> I do love centre parks so It may have to be there ....not very impressive but lots of fun
> 
> so I have been to Paris,Germany,Prague,New York, Miami, Florida, San Fran ( I LOVED SAN FRAN) Hawaii, Vegas, Greece, Cyprus, Portugal, Iceland, Dom Republic, Northern Italy, Venice, Dublin....errrmmmm !Click to expand...

Some great places Crunchster! I'd love to go to Hawaii!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie I can't believe you've been to Paris and you didn't visit me :brat::hissy::brat: That's just soooo mean!


----------



## kit_cat

I reckon Molly has gone for a :sleep:...she's much too quiet! :winkwink:

I am going to bid you all a good night/day now as I have some work to do and my sis wants to hook up on the web cams etc...she has a massive bump now..almost 30 weeks I think!!

Enjoy what's left of Sunday and I'll catch you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a cruise but just as much as trekking across unconvential europe with my OH! We do have a right laugh :cloud9: we both like to be lost too. I'd also love to see Cracow and war places too :) I want to go to Copenhagen and Bologne... I could spend all day listing places that I want to go to!
> 
> He promises he will work up to New York/America because again, I said I would be going for sure!
> 
> Sarachka how is your bunny? My OH is still out :grr: :growlmad: I am resigned to eating a frozen pizza for tea as I did the 2 course meal last night!
> 
> Kit I forget to say... My name is Jaynie Mclean Syers! We have a castle that I would love to go to. We are descended of a ******* son of a mclean and as a 'mark' the name mclean was passed down (in case it was required to access wealth) in the MIDDLE of the oldest of the oldest of the oldest... That's me... I would love to go to Scotland!
> 
> Ah,a celt descendant! So where is your castle??Click to expand...

It's not mine! I think it's publicly owned but they have accepted my nan as part of the clan and she had to write in a book and got a free one about the clan I think! It's very close to culloden because we helped out in that battle somehow. I will ask my Nana of the finer details next time I see her... I might text her actually - she got a phone for christmas and is so proud of her ability to text on it!


----------



## firstbaby25

ggodnight Kit catch you tomorrow I am sure I was just going to say I think molly has woke her OH up!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is not travel related but I took a pic earlier of LO in her new elasticated jeans to show you, I think she's posing here but don't tell her or she'll get embarrased:blush: But secretly she's very chuffed with her jeans:haha:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly forgot to say earlier I am glad the lab is back open! I enjoyed the microscope!


----------



## kit_cat

Aww :awww: thanks for that lovely parting pic of LO...GAWJUS! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night Kitty darling:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> This is not travel related but I took a pic earlier of LO in her new elasticated jeans to show you, I think she's posing here but don't tell her or she'll get embarrased:blush: But secretly she's very chuffed with her jeans:haha:

toooooooooooooooooo CUTE ! 

night kitty kat


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> here we are !
> 
> and a pic of the blue lagoon ....bliss
> 
> Wowser!Click to expand...
> 
> no one tells you that the blue lagoon makes your hair go like an giant afro..lBUT they also let you drink whilst swiming so I didnt really care
> its so amazing .... I have never seen a geothermal spa let alone go in one
> 
> you can smother yourself in clay and algae ! how very glam :dohh:Click to expand...

That is so my cup of tea, so long as I could get there by bike!! I covered myself in Thames Estuary mud all my childhood, indeed still do when I'm back visiting, so it's got to be an improvement on that! You've travelled loads, but it will only be doubly excellent when you travel with your sprog:hugs: I have more desire to travel now, to show Holly the world that is her oyster!


----------



## Sarachka

These are definite mittleschmerz. OH needs to stop playing xbox and muttering to himself and 'give me one'.

Next time I pee there will be an OPK involved.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly forgot to say earlier I am glad the lab is back open! I enjoyed the microscope!

Thanks:flower: Bit disappointing today's results but thought I'd share anyway. Hoping for some ferning in the next couple of days...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> These are definite mittleschmerz. OH needs to stop playing xbox and muttering to himself and 'give me one'.
> 
> Next time I pee there will be an OPK involved.

Indeed big bunny boy does really need to give his wife one. Scream really loud to upset your neighbour so we have funny stories from you tomorrow:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night all:flower: Off to snozzles now:hugs: Sleep tight...


----------



## firstbaby25

Hopefully tomorrow you will have fertile CM ferning and whatnot! 

I am off to read my book and go to bed turtles doves! :sleep: :sleep: calls me! I am dying for a new temp :thumbup: 

Night night and I will no doubt catch you on the morrow for more 'off topic' and slightly 'on topic discussions!! 

I think Mollykins is right - less people will stop by here now because we will look like a BF clique!! 

Sarachka hope the earth moves for you :thumbup: for mittelschmertz! I have them every cycle barring this one really!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Jaynie:hugs: High temp for you tomorrow:thumbup: ferns for me:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Night Jaynie:hugs: High temp for you tomorrow:thumbup: ferns for me:thumbup:

yes ladies I want lots of fun temps/opks/ferning to look at tomorrow....it is monday and I hate having to work so that will give me something to look forward tooooo ! 
nights oh lovely ones :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

We BDed twice yesterday. If these are mittleschmerz and they MUST bc bc they are definitely lower than stomach/digestion pains ... Then we need to do it NOW right? My OPK is drying. I forgot to do one yesterday so I might have missed my surge? Will yesterday's double trouble dilute his weak sperm even more, rendering tonight's load useless?


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! How have you been? Im so happy to be on and catching up. I am finally feeling better not so nauseous unless I do not eat and not as tired but still pretty tired. I have a bump now but it comes and goes LOL. I had to get maternity pants bc my buttons are not closing :wacko: I was excited about that but my mom is convinced I am having twins since I had such a big bump yesterday and I am only 8 and a half weeks. It happens mid day and then by the time I go to bed it's flatter but still a bit of a bump. My doc said its normal at this stage and will start staying a bump after 3 months and not disappearing.

What is new with everyone?


----------



## addie25

Sara: My doctor told me that if you have a normal sperm count it is ok to do it every day but he still suggests every other. If a man has a low sperm count you should stick to doing it every other day. I don't think its useless tonight because I am sure there will be some strong ones. It only takes one! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Negative

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0cc45364.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie and raspberry! Sorry that you are on and we are all going sure you will have loads to catch up on though :hugs: post some, so that when I come on tomorrow I will have stuff to read! :happydance: for your preggo bump! I had a nightmare O cycle this time! My O has been moved once and was late blah blah. I had a potential implantation dip and i am 6dpo. So it could be good though, I am not feeling the love for my cycle or my body in fact! 

Sarachka 0 -1 is good if indeed you are ovulating now... If you wiki mittelschmertz you will see that people can get them for a number of different reasons! So you can get them AFTER you O! Such a cruel cruel world! Good luck though and also I don't think the amount of times that you :sex: yesterday is the issue - it's the 'recovery time' I reckon 20+ hours is enough but if you suspect low motility every other day is something for you to try especially if your OH smokes some...

Crunchie - you are such a sweet turtle! I will provide a temp tomorrow for you to ogle at!

Holly - FX'd for my temp spike & your ferning :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: I can only hope... 

I really am going now loelies. Smell ya laters!


----------



## addie25

:hi: firstbaby: Sorry your cycle is being a pain. Just do it every other day this way you dont miss O. That is what we did even if I wasn't going to O for a couple weeks we still just did it every other day ( we did that the month I got pregnant) We even kept doing it after O to be safe till my doc called to confirm O happened then we stopped and a couple days later got a positive test.


----------



## Mollykins

:wave:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Molly how r u?


----------



## Mollykins

I am well.... took a shower and shaved and I feel quite human again.


----------



## addie25

LOL I know what you mean! I told myself I would not be one of those pregnant women who do not shave bc they are 2 tired. I have slacked on make up but since I have been feeling better I have been wearing make up again. :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

did every1 see my bump pics on page 1158?


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge :wave: How are you sweetling?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> LOL I know what you mean! I told myself I would not be one of those pregnant women who do not shave bc they are 2 tired. I have slacked on make up but since I have been feeling better I have been wearing make up again. :thumbup:

I don't wear make except on special occasions but lately with my face broke out the way it is... I've been putting on some mascara.


----------



## addie25

I was just 2 tired and sick when I woke up to put make up on. And why do my 8 year old students care if I wear make up you know??? I am trying to think of ways to make the months go by fast so I can stop going to work. Every morning I have a panic attack about going there and I just want it to be June so I can stop. Any suggestions?


----------



## want2bamum86

addie25 said:


> I was just 2 tired and sick when I woke up to put make up on. And why do my 8 year old students care if I wear make up you know??? I am trying to think of ways to make the months go by fast so I can stop going to work. Every morning I have a panic attack about going there and I just want it to be June so I can stop. Any suggestions?

time travel lol


----------



## addie25

LOL I wish I could time travel. What would you all do tho tho make the time pass and stay feeling happy instead of the panic attacks. All the teachers I work with feel the way I do so im not alone in that but then all day I see them upset and at their breaking points n that causes stress.


----------



## want2bamum86

im the same im a childminder n just want to b near my due date as scared il harm baby by doing summit wrong


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls!
Just went grocery shopping and then out for a walk with hubby and the doggies. Nice dreary Seattle day! Tad windy for my taste though... I'm a 'long hair' so tangles are quite annoying. 
I missed quite a few topics while I was out - but Mollykins - I'm right there with you; I HATE the heat. I'm so happy to live in the PNW. And those hot streaks we've gotten the past few summers have been utter nightmares. Thank goodness for AC!!!

I won't even comment on the travel topic - I'm pretty lame and haven't been many places!!!  I'd love to jump the pond over to Europe, though. My dream.... :cloud9:

Okay, I'm going to tell DH that next month we've got to :sex: every other night. I'm sure he won't mind. ;)

We :sex: today because I had the EWCM AGAIN today and my cervix is like WIDE open. Sooo weird. CD25 and all.... Strange. I guess I did have a 34 day cycle not that long ago, so perhaps this is just a long ass cycle. I used my MeLuna menstrual cup to plug the :spermy: inside and :book: legs up in bed for a while after that. Has anyone else done this? I got the idea because Diva Cups are now being approved for helping with conception for that reason. Anyone else use menstrual cups??? I love mine :) I'll never go back! Although, you're not supposed to use them for postpartum bleeding.

Anyway! :happydance: Hugs!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry ladies was catching up hello to everyone and goodnight in the same sentence I'll post more tomorrow evening as I have jobcenter in morning followed by a trip to college to be my sisters guinea pig and then swimming


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls!
> Just went grocery shopping and then out for a walk with hubby and the doggies. Nice dreary Seattle day! Tad windy for my taste though... I'm a 'long hair' so tangles are quite annoying.
> I missed quite a few topics while I was out - but Mollykins - I'm right there with you; I HATE the heat. I'm so happy to live in the PNW. And those hot streaks we've gotten the past few summers have been utter nightmares. Thank goodness for AC!!!
> 
> I won't even comment on the travel topic - I'm pretty lame and haven't been many places!!!  I'd love to jump the pond over to Europe, though. My dream.... :cloud9:
> 
> Okay, I'm going to tell DH that next month we've got to :sex: every other night. I'm sure he won't mind. ;)
> 
> We :sex: today because I had the EWCM AGAIN today and my cervix is like WIDE open. Sooo weird. CD25 and all.... Strange. I guess I did have a 34 day cycle not that long ago, so perhaps this is just a long ass cycle. I used my MeLuna menstrual cup to plug the :spermy: inside and :book: legs up in bed for a while after that. Has anyone else done this? I got the idea because Diva Cups are now being approved for helping with conception for that reason. Anyone else use menstrual cups??? I love mine :) I'll never go back! Although, you're not supposed to use them for postpartum bleeding.
> 
> Anyway! :happydance: Hugs!

I hear you about the hair... mine is long AND curly. :dohh: Drives me insane. I love that I can run to the coast whenever it's too hot and yes, AC is AMAZING. :cloud9: 

I have hear of the cups... haven't used it myself. If this last cycle hadn't left me pregnant I would have gone on a break until April but I had started planning out what I was going to use/do once we started TTC again. Those cups where definitely on the list of things to try. :thumbup: Re: Legs in the air... yeah... I think we are ALL guilty of this trick. :blush: :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Glad I'm not the only one :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

good morning gosh im soooooooooo tired hate mondays these 6.20 starts are taking there toll now!! well i have a bit to catch up on but will have to check in at dinner time to read some more ,did i miss anything real exciting??
Have good days turtles


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> did every1 see my bump pics on page 1158?


Yes i commented:thumbup:




addie25 said:


> :hi: Molly how r u?

Hello Addie you stranger

hope your well:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

yay i have a lime !


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for limes!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mummy & lime and crunchie and mollykins! I see you all online

Ginge... I have missed you too, you were absent this weekend!

My temp went up :happydance: I had to use my phone to see what temp my thermometer settled at this morning then, when it had gone up! My o my, I am AWAKE! For no reason...


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna & Molly! I am long haired too :) VERY long and straight! I hate the tangles too and my OH if he plays with my hair always manages to knot it! 

Luna I had wanted to try these cups that you speak of! What brand do you use? Where have you read about them to know that they are 'accepted' as aids to contraception?! I :brat: :brat: will try anything!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all yay for limes and high temps ...... Yay yay yay


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/e_braces.gifYay for temp spike Jayniehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/e_braces.gif

I can't fern hunt yet because I need last nights residual :spermy: to work it's way out my system first. You having breakfast Sarachka? :haha::sick: 

CBFM gave me a low but I've only just randomly given it a munchie bar today for the 1st time this month, I think we're going to end in divorce, CBFM and me:ninja: It asked me to start testing on day 6 :saywhat: so I ignored it:ignore: But my IC's should arrive today....

Anyway, morning all, coffee anyone? I can offer decaf:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hellloooo Cruuuunchie!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/coucou-84.gif

Why are you feeling nervous?


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: :smug: it's not a proper dip though is it, if it doesn't go below coverline? I am sucha novice at charting! 

I have only decaf instant coffee :coffee: but I am thinking of giving it a go as it is decaf and I drink far too much tea... I had about 5 cups yesterday. Oh BTW Holly Lapsong souchong? :sick: you couldn't pay me to drink it - it tastes like smoke! I just remembered that I had to tell you that! 

Why did it ask at day 6? I hope that me and my CBFM DO NOT have problems like this :ninja: :gun: Kit sent me 30 wee sticks though so I am hoping for a :bfp: before they run out :smug: I wonder which turtle will inherit the CBFM after me? Luna? We will all own one/be preggo by then I am sure!


----------



## want2bamum86

moring girls just checkingin b4 work how is everyone


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning my lovelies! :hi::flower:

Really sorry I've been neglecting u! :flower:

I'm finally better now thank goodness! :happydance:

I've got some exciting non ttc news to tell u all but unfortunately u are going to have to wait till lunchtime as I'm just about to eat my breakfast! And get back to work! :haha: 

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still here!

Love to u all! :flower::hug:

Xxx

Ps.. Yay for Limes, Poppyseeds, Sweet Peas, Olives and Avocados!!! :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly I love you smilies! :brat: :brat: :brat:

Crunch I noticed you were nervous last night... What's up chicklen? Tell your turtle friends all about it! Also I need to know if you have heard from Moomin? I did ask yesterday but I am worried about her, really! It's bee weeks since she properly posted! Plus she defo wasn't on my friends list! I dunno if she unadded me or if we had never been friends, but I find the latter hard to believe!


----------



## firstbaby25

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my lovelies! :hi::flower:
> 
> Really sorry I've been neglecting u! :flower:
> 
> I'm finally better now thank goodness! :happydance:
> 
> I've got some exciting non ttc news to tell u all but unfortunately u are going to have to wait till lunchtime as I'm just about to eat my breakfast! And get back to work! :haha:
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still here!
> 
> Love to u all! :flower::hug:
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Ps.. Yay for Limes, Poppyseeds, Sweet Peas, Olives and Avocados!!! :happydance:
> 
> Xxx

Moomin's back :yipee: :wohoo: :hugs: :hug: Moomin - you had me worried there. I am on the edge of my seat awaiting the non ttc news! Have you seen that we moved :growlmad:


----------



## want2bamum86

where hav we moved too?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello New mummy and Mummy Aprilhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF I was meaning to say that all last night but was immersed in travel and bike posts!


----------



## firstbaby25

want2bamum86 said:


> where hav we moved too?

We are in TTC groups and discussions and we were in the 2WW forum!


----------



## want2bamum86

ah ok ne1 know why we moved?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :happydance: :smug: it's not a proper dip though is it, if it doesn't go below coverline? I am sucha novice at charting!
> 
> I have only decaf instant coffee :coffee: but I am thinking of giving it a go as it is decaf and I drink far too much tea... I had about 5 cups yesterday. Oh BTW Holly Lapsong souchong? :sick: you couldn't pay me to drink it - it tastes like smoke! I just remembered that I had to tell you that!
> 
> Why did it ask at day 6? I hope that me and my CBFM DO NOT have problems like this :ninja: :gun: Kit sent me 30 wee sticks though so I am hoping for a :bfp: before they run out :smug: I wonder which turtle will inherit the CBFM after me? Luna? We will all own one/be preggo by then I am sure!

Last month a dye leak led it to believe I peaked on day 9, so having got it into it's thick head that I O on day 9, it started to ask for yum yums on day 6:dohh:

I ordered defaf capsules for the machine recently:thumbup: Yes, Lapsang is like barbecued horse feet, it's so good:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think it's cause we weren't strictly a 2WW thread! You know we talk about everything on the thread! :fool: we are on here! But this did not please the BnB admins...


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> ah ok ne1 know why we moved?

Yes, Molly was trying to hide from me, but she won't shake me that easily:pop:


----------



## want2bamum86

ah ok fair enud


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: at barbeque horse feet! Aha. You are a funny turtle! 

How is HollyMonkey today? (I was going to call her HollyMonkeyBoobies, NOT appropiate for a child!) It's confusing this virtual name malarchy. I like it that you all call me by my name :hugs: My american best friend is Beth, but Elizabeth... So many versions of it...


----------



## want2bamum86

i feel so tired and i aint even got to work yet lol


----------



## Sarachka

*Morning ladies*

DTD with pre-seed inserted internally secretly in the bathroom 5 minutes before. It's funny bc you know when you've got baby gravy inside you and are trying not to move and make it fall out, well that's what your oh so sexy walk from the bathroom to bed is like. I used 2mg or whatever the measurement is. It was SLIDEY, like a water theme park! He 'bounced out' of me a few times. Then after he said "you were so wet tonight, where you really turned on?" "oh yes darling, of course". haaaaaa. 

*Jaynie* I think you've done it! I reallllly hope this is it for you!

*Hollichka* I meant to say yesterday that your lunch sounds yummo, I love pickle. nom nom nom


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my lovelies! :hi::flower:
> 
> Really sorry I've been neglecting u! :flower:
> 
> I'm finally better now thank goodness! :happydance:
> 
> I've got some exciting non ttc news to tell u all but unfortunately u are going to have to wait till lunchtime as I'm just about to eat my breakfast! And get back to work! :haha:
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still here!
> 
> Love to u all! :flower::hug:
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Ps.. Yay for Limes, Poppyseeds, Sweet Peas, Olives and Avocados!!! :happydance:
> 
> Xxx

Hello moominboobs!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF 
You cliff hangerer you!
:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka and Holly! I love branston too :) 

My OH is like your DSS Holly - I have to make stuff and take stuff out for him and/or d 2 seperate pans - I only just got him to like PEPPERS! Who doesn't like peppers in chilli or lasagne? :growlmad: MY OH! 

Thanks sarachka... I had imagined it would be slippy :blush: my OH likes it like that :blush: - from when we have 'improvised' in the past! Aha. You working today love bunny?


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :smug: it's not a proper dip though is it, if it doesn't go below coverline? I am sucha novice at charting!
> 
> I have only decaf instant coffee :coffee: but I am thinking of giving it a go as it is decaf and I drink far too much tea... I had about 5 cups yesterday. Oh BTW Holly Lapsong souchong? :sick: you couldn't pay me to drink it - it tastes like smoke! I just remembered that I had to tell you that!
> 
> Why did it ask at day 6? I hope that me and my CBFM DO NOT have problems like this :ninja: :gun: Kit sent me 30 wee sticks though so I am hoping for a :bfp: before they run out :smug: I wonder which turtle will inherit the CBFM after me? Luna? We will all own one/be preggo by then I am sure!
> 
> Last month a dye leak led it to believe I peaked on day 9, so having got it into it's thick head that I O on day 9, it started to ask for yum yums on day 6:dohh:
> 
> I ordered defaf capsules for the machine recently:thumbup: Yes, Lapsang is like barbecued horse feet, it's so good:kiss:Click to expand...

I remember now... Weegate January 11! Naughty CBFM :ninja: maybe if you wee with less emotion this cycle it will get back on track... Aren't the wee sticks like the same price as the CB OPK smiley's?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: at barbeque horse feet! Aha. You are a funny turtle!
> 
> How is HollyMonkey today? (I was going to call her HollyMonkeyBoobies, NOT appropiate for a child!) It's confusing this virtual name malarchy. I like it that you all call me by my name :hugs: My american best friend is Beth, but Elizabeth... So many versions of it...

:rofl:Yes better wait til she's 18 for that one!
Kit calls me HollyMonkeyPants which always makes me laugh! I prefer people to call me Bethany than Beth, but I have lots of nicknames in real life, like Bumble and B and Bethy, and my best French friend simply calls me Miss!!:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I like nicknames... I have quite a few myself! I am 'ace' to Adam, jiggle to my parent, and jay to my sister and close friends! It's weird when people call me Jaynie, my mum wanted the name Jay - alone, but figured I would have to have a 'proper/formal' name! Aha... I am going to call you Bethany from now on, I dabbled at it a couple of times the other week. Maybe when we :sex: like you and Crunchie I can call you Beth, lover.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Morning ladies*
> 
> DTD with pre-seed inserted internally secretly in the bathroom 5 minutes before. It's funny bc you know when you've got baby gravy inside you and are trying not to move and make it fall out, well that's what your oh so sexy walk from the bathroom to bed is like. I used 2mg or whatever the measurement is. It was SLIDEY, like a water theme park! He 'bounced out' of me a few times. Then after he said "you were so wet tonight, where you really turned on?" "oh yes darling, of course". haaaaaa.
> 
> *Jaynie* I think you've done it! I reallllly hope this is it for you!
> 
> *Hollichka* I meant to say yesterday that your lunch sounds yummo, I love pickle. nom nom nom

:rofl: AquaSarachka! 
I might have a Branston based mid morning snack shortly, cheese and crackers and pickle:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I like nicknames... I have quite a few myself! I am 'ace' to Adam, jiggle to my parent, and jay to my sister and close friends! It's weird when people call me Jaynie, my mum wanted the name Jay - alone, but figured I would have to have a 'proper/formal' name! Aha... I am going to call you Bethany from now on, I dabbled at it a couple of times the other week. Maybe when we :sex: like you and Crunchie I can call you Beth, lover.

Ooo don't let Crunchie see that, she might get very upset:sad2: And she might come and get you with her frankenfoot :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie doesn't mind! She too tired to keep up with you these days :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I think it's cause we weren't strictly a 2WW thread! You know we talk about everything on the thread! :fool: we are on here! But this did not please the BnB admins...

When I get 'notifications' now I worry it might be admin telling me to concentrate on the subject in hand a little more and write more relevant posts and stop sending pictures of random stuff :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

i'm sure they couldn't do that! Like it's a forum for people to find support and this is beneficial to all the turtles! I talk to you guys about stuff that my friends would scratch their heads over (charts mainly)... I would be very sad if i were reprimanded for talking 'off topic' from time to time... Do you have any HollyMonkific plans today Holly? I need to tidy some more, send some CV's and eat breakfast (quickly)...

I'm sad that the in laws are back & that we were supposed to move in to our house on saturday just gone! I am back to going out of an evening etc etc...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka - I feel I should notify you that I am less than 100 posts away from your 1,000 dedication post from me.. What's more - I will earn the title of chat happy BnB member :cloud9: this is why I keep posting so much... I'm not usually one for the one liners!


----------



## firstbaby25

I've JUST noticed that the turtle from my signature is gone... Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Sarachka

yeah I'm at work... on the internet. Naughty me.

I have lots of nic names too. My sister has always called me Sezi, and I'm Auntie Sezi to Alexander, and most of my sign in names on email etc are Sezi. OH called me Sarachka, Babe, Bunny, Bunnster, etc. My parents have always called me Boopsie or Boo, and still do, in public or infront of OH. I think it's quite cute though. My ex and I called each other Pook.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh btw I don't think we should be offended we got moved - we were just very off topic and not really "tww" and more suited to the groups forum, the whole purpose of which is to have gangs of crazies like us support each other. I think the admins just did a bit of a clear up and moved quite a few off topic groups from various places.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I was just 2 tired and sick when I woke up to put make up on. And why do my 8 year old students care if I wear make up you know??? I am trying to think of ways to make the months go by fast so I can stop going to work. Every morning I have a panic attack about going there and I just want it to be June so I can stop. Any suggestions?

You poor thing, the time will go by quickly but it's time you should be enjoying and not willing away. I felt work really drag too when I was pregnant and I really hated the travelling. I have a suggestion that you might find a bit weird :fool: but I found knitting helped:shrug: Do you knit? It's easy to learn if you don't! It's really calming and I knitted on the train into work, and in my breaks between lessons and on the train home I usually snoozed to be honest, but I liked to have my knitting on me. A healthy alternative to smoking, just as calming and addictive though! It kind of displaces the focus of your day too, the teaching is just 'by the way' but the baby blanket/booties/cardigan are the real focus!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> yeah I'm at work... on the internet. Naughty me.
> 
> I have lots of nic names too. My sister has always called me Sezi, and I'm Auntie Sezi to Alexander, and most of my sign in names on email etc are Sezi. OH called me Sarachka, Babe, Bunny, Bunnster, etc. My parents have always called me Boopsie or Boo, and still do, in public or infront of OH. I think it's quite cute though. My ex and I called each other Pook.

Our dog's called Aslan but we call him Pooky Nos Nos


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I've JUST noticed that the turtle from my signature is gone... Has anyone else noticed this?

Mine's gone too!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had the pink and green one!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> i'm sure they couldn't do that! Like it's a forum for people to find support and this is beneficial to all the turtles! I talk to you guys about stuff that my friends would scratch their heads over (charts mainly)... I would be very sad if i were reprimanded for talking 'off topic' from time to time... Do you have any HollyMonkific plans today Holly? I need to tidy some more, send some CV's and eat breakfast (quickly)...
> 
> I'm sad that the in laws are back & that we were supposed to move in to our house on saturday just gone! I am back to going out of an evening etc etc...

I must go and buy animal food...


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: Jaynie! I just went to a random page a way back to see if all the turtle sigs are gone but the whole page was you and me!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh it's nearly 11, must dash xxx see you all later:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Aha RE: the 'us' page we are certainly not busy enough turtles, i'm sure we were supposed to make a baby! Have a good day...


----------



## firstbaby25

Have we all lost our siggy's?


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone :) i got my scan date 18th Feb :D cannot wait although its sooo early in the morning :/ hope you are all ok x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles
I spent all my bnb time catching up!! What with the travel itineraries, bikes, northern lights....we chat too much :wacko: Sorry I left without saying goodbye last night (I know, you were all devastated and like "what happened to Trin? Is she ok?" :haha:) I got all involved watching New Moon and then it was far too late

Kit, I wish I flipped over to Mauritius often but I've never been. It's my mom's stock answer when the children start with "I want.." She says "And I want to go to Mauritius but it's not happening" :haha: I have been to Portugal, SPain, Austria, Belgium and England (many many times). I want to go to England again in June because it's my granddad's 90th but it all depends on finances

Holly, you MUST to do BnB turtle tour...with Holly and your new baba

Luna, I use a Mooncup. I am a total convert. The month I got my bfp I used it to keep the baby gravy in. Felt like a crazy stalker person keeping dh's spunk :blush:

I'm ok. Temp stil up. YAY for your temp spike Jaynie. I did a manual over ride and got my red lines :happydance:

Must be off. Chat later


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Aha RE: the 'us' page we are certainly not busy enough turtles, i'm sure we were supposed to make a baby! Have a good day...

Still got mine


----------



## firstbaby25

I see that now Trin! Maybe my siggy was too big overall! What are the twilight films like Trin? I read the books but not watched the film! 

Also give us your link again! So I can chart perv! Didn't newbie give you instructions? On how to get it in your signature?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit*:flower: hope the 'announcement' to your team went well today :winkwink:

*Trin*:rofl: You sperm stalker you:haha:

*MummyApril* Yay for scan date:bunny:


----------



## firstbaby25

I forgot before - Mummy April :happydance: for your scan! I can't wait to see scan pics

Holly I had cheese pickle and tomato on a sandwich for lunch :cloud9: you all talked me in to it!


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon to all you beeyootiful peeps :flower:

I've just come back from THE most useless journey I have ever embarked upon which took me from 6.30-7am 'til just after 12pm and achieved nothing. Let's just say, if it wasn't for traffic, my working life would be so much more productive!

Anyway, going to have some yummables and catch up while I do :thumbup:

:coffee::munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

enjoy your :munch: :munch: Kit - I just had the most overwhelming desire to eat some jaffa cakes!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies! How have you been? Im so happy to be on and catching up. I am finally feeling better not so nauseous unless I do not eat and not as tired but still pretty tired. I have a bump now but it comes and goes LOL. I had to get maternity pants bc my buttons are not closing :wacko: I was excited about that but my mom is convinced I am having twins since I had such a big bump yesterday and I am only 8 and a half weeks. It happens mid day and then by the time I go to bed it's flatter but still a bit of a bump. My doc said its normal at this stage and will start staying a bump after 3 months and not disappearing.
> 
> What is new with everyone?

Hi addie :wave:

I'm so glad you're starting to come round a little, I know how yucky the whole of the first tri was for me :nope: It's funny about the bump coming and going...rather than appearing in the afternoon like you, mine was really popping out at night then gone again in the morning. Only now do I have a "pot" in the morning :shrug:

Hope all else is good with you m'dear :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I know what you mean! I told myself I would not be one of those pregnant women who do not shave bc they are 2 tired. I have slacked on make up but since I have been feeling better I have been wearing make up again. :thumbup:
> 
> I don't wear make except on special occasions but lately with my face broke out the way it is... I've been putting on some mascara.Click to expand...

:hi: Molly,

I know you won't be on for ages yet but I just wondered how you were feeling today? I do hope you're not feeling so down about your poor skin. I meant to ask, did you have this kind of thing when you were pregnant before and if so could they give anything?

Didn't Holly say she had a similar breakout problem when prego with LO? Any words of advice Holl?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry ladies was catching up hello to everyone and goodnight in the same sentence I'll post more tomorrow evening as I have jobcenter in morning followed by a trip to college to be my sisters guinea pig and then swimming

:wave: Ginge

You're such a busy bee that we hardly get to see you m'dear.....so is your sis doing your hair/makeup or something??

Hope all is well with you :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> good morning gosh im soooooooooo tired hate mondays these 6.20 starts are taking there toll now!! well i have a bit to catch up on but will have to check in at dinner time to read some more ,did i miss anything real exciting??
> Have good days turtles

Hello newmummy m'love :flower:

I feel your pain re the early starts....I've got the gravelly eyes right now from my 5.45am rise today :(

Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :happydance: :smug: it's not a proper dip though is it, if it doesn't go below coverline? I am sucha novice at charting!
> 
> I have only decaf instant coffee :coffee: but I am thinking of giving it a go as it is decaf and I drink far too much tea... I had about 5 cups yesterday. Oh BTW Holly Lapsong souchong? :sick: you couldn't pay me to drink it - it tastes like smoke! I just remembered that I had to tell you that!
> 
> Why did it ask at day 6? I hope that me and my CBFM DO NOT have problems like this :ninja: :gun: Kit sent me 30 wee sticks though so I am hoping for a :bfp: before they run out :smug: I wonder which turtle will inherit the CBFM after me? Luna? We will all own one/be preggo by then I am sure!

_YOUR_ CBFM will be much better behaved! :smug: It's been trained y'know and everyone else seems to using wild ones :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello girls work going ok just on lunch I will catch up properly later


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Morning ladies*
> 
> DTD with pre-seed inserted internally secretly in the bathroom 5 minutes before. It's funny bc you know when you've got baby gravy inside you and are trying not to move and make it fall out, well that's what your oh so sexy walk from the bathroom to bed is like. I used 2mg or whatever the measurement is. It was SLIDEY, like a water theme park! He 'bounced out' of me a few times. Then after he said "you were so wet tonight, where you really turned on?" "oh yes darling, of course". haaaaaa.
> 
> *Jaynie* I think you've done it! I reallllly hope this is it for you!
> 
> *Hollichka* I meant to say yesterday that your lunch sounds yummo, I love pickle. nom nom nom

:rofl: 

I really have a great mental pic of your sexy walk now....some good pelvic floor exercises!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :smug: it's not a proper dip though is it, if it doesn't go below coverline? I am sucha novice at charting!
> 
> I have only decaf instant coffee :coffee: but I am thinking of giving it a go as it is decaf and I drink far too much tea... I had about 5 cups yesterday. Oh BTW Holly Lapsong souchong? :sick: you couldn't pay me to drink it - it tastes like smoke! I just remembered that I had to tell you that!
> 
> Why did it ask at day 6? I hope that me and my CBFM DO NOT have problems like this :ninja: :gun: Kit sent me 30 wee sticks though so I am hoping for a :bfp: before they run out :smug: I wonder which turtle will inherit the CBFM after me? Luna? We will all own one/be preggo by then I am sure!
> 
> _YOUR_ CBFM will be much better behaved! :smug: It's been trained y'know and everyone else seems to using wild ones :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :haha: :haha: I am known to wee with less emotion than HollyMonkeyPantsBoobiesCowell!

Update - I have 2 sore booby/armpits... More armpit though so i'm going for some kind of overshaving, dry skin injury...


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> good morning everyone :) i got my scan date 18th Feb :D cannot wait although its sooo early in the morning :/ hope you are all ok x

Excellent!!! Something to look forward to and focus on. Exciting eh? :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtles
> I spent all my bnb time catching up!! What with the travel itineraries, bikes, northern lights....we chat too much :wacko: Sorry I left without saying goodbye last night (I know, you were all devastated and like "what happened to Trin? Is she ok?" :haha:) I got all involved watching New Moon and then it was far too late
> 
> Kit, I wish I flipped over to Mauritius often but I've never been. It's my mom's stock answer when the children start with "I want.." She says "And I want to go to Mauritius but it's not happening" :haha: I have been to Portugal, SPain, Austria, Belgium and England (many many times). I want to go to England again in June because it's my granddad's 90th but it all depends on finances
> 
> Holly, you MUST to do BnB turtle tour...with Holly and your new baba
> 
> Luna, I use a Mooncup. I am a total convert. The month I got my bfp I used it to keep the baby gravy in. Felt like a crazy stalker person keeping dh's spunk :blush:
> 
> I'm ok. Temp stil up. YAY for your temp spike Jaynie. I did a manual over ride and got my red lines :happydance:
> 
> Must be off. Chat later

:hi: Trinity,

Ooo, the Twilight series...LOVE them all (so far) Read all the books more than once and seen all the films....I'm definitely on team Jacob although wouldn't kick R Patz out of bed on a cold night :blush:

I've actually been to Mauritius myself :cloud9: It was for my honeymoon and it was amazing. It would be fab if you came to England in June....we could meet (if you wanted to:blush:) I could definitely waddle to a meeting place :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

OOOO Twilight talk!!!!! I LOVE TWILIGHT!!!!!!! I am def on team Edward tho and here is why.
1. Hes hot.
2. He is the perfect guy.
3. He fully loves Bella.
4. Jake can imprint on someone during his relationship with Bella and leave her heart broken at any time. (that is my main reason for not wanting Bella with Jake bc the wolf imprinting thing.)
5. I LOVE ROB PATTINSON!

My hubby'sname is EJ the E is for Edward and after I read the 1st book I started calling him Edward LOLOL.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Kit*:flower: hope the 'announcement' to your team went well today :winkwink:
> 
> *Trin*:rofl: You sperm stalker you:haha:
> 
> *MummyApril* Yay for scan date:bunny:

Thanks doll, but it's not until tomorrow. I'm a bit apprehensive to be honest :wacko: Firstly because I know every one in the room's mind will immediately click silently into "who's going to move up while she's off" mode and I don't have answers yet, and also because I'm a bit bashful about it :blush: I am silly I know :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit... Can I replace Molly in your signature when she's properly preggo? Just she won't be needing much dust when she finds out she is having a DS and he is here... Just, I reckon i'm gonna be the kind of TTC-er that needs extra dust :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> enjoy your :munch: :munch: Kit - I just had the most overwhelming desire to eat some jaffa cakes!

Then you simply must have some if you haven't already :thumbup:

Hope you are well today love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :smug: it's not a proper dip though is it, if it doesn't go below coverline? I am sucha novice at charting!
> 
> I have only decaf instant coffee :coffee: but I am thinking of giving it a go as it is decaf and I drink far too much tea... I had about 5 cups yesterday. Oh BTW Holly Lapsong souchong? :sick: you couldn't pay me to drink it - it tastes like smoke! I just remembered that I had to tell you that!
> 
> Why did it ask at day 6? I hope that me and my CBFM DO NOT have problems like this :ninja: :gun: Kit sent me 30 wee sticks though so I am hoping for a :bfp: before they run out :smug: I wonder which turtle will inherit the CBFM after me? Luna? We will all own one/be preggo by then I am sure!
> 
> _YOUR_ CBFM will be much better behaved! :smug: It's been trained y'know and everyone else seems to using wild ones :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :haha: :haha: I am known to wee with less emotion than HollyMonkeyPantsBoobiesCowell!
> 
> Update - I have 2 sore booby/armpits... More armpit though so i'm going for some kind of overshaving, dry skin injury...Click to expand...

:thumbup: This really does sound good Jaynie! I know your body can be a bit tricky so I'm not going to go crazy just yet but I'm definitely quietly optimistic!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie! :hi: I am with you - team Edward all the way :) I am going to re read the twilight books when I get in to the new house atm I can't locate them and I know that I need them!! I think you are right - he risks a lot to be with her at first and it would seem when he can't read her mind that some grand design has them together. The thing is though - he does go away and leave her (sucha naughty vampire) so you can sympathise with her!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit's new avocado!! :hi: :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Yes Yes he does leave and that is very stupid butttt in his hotttttttt head he was thinking he was giving her a chance at a normal life and that is true love. If you love someone you do not think of just your needs. His need was to be with her but he left because he thought she deserved a normal life. I just loveeeeeee EDWARD!!!! ( I can be talking about my hubby in that sentence orrrrrr I can be talking about my vampire LOL)


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OOOO Twilight talk!!!!! I LOVE TWILIGHT!!!!!!! I am def on team Edward tho and here is why.
> 1. Hes hot.
> 2. He is the perfect guy.
> 3. He fully loves Bella.
> 4. Jake can imprint on someone during his relationship with Bella and leave her heart broken at any time. (that is my main reason for not wanting Bella with Jake bc the wolf imprinting thing.)
> 5. I LOVE ROB PATTINSON!
> 
> My hubby'sname is EJ the E is for Edward and after I read the 1st book I started calling him Edward LOLOL.

Nooooooo, you can't prefer Edward!! Have you looked at Jacob?? :winkwink: To be honest, I'm not normally the beefcake type but he is really "beautiful". I just bought my SIL a bracelet for her birthday and the charm she wanted was like the one Edward gave to Bella. Of course, I didn't quite stretch to a huge heart shaped diamond...she had to make do with a crystal! It's Twilight mania I tell you!


----------



## addie25

You know what is really getting on my nerves...BAGEL STORES! Every time I go they no longer have chocolate chip bagels. Should they not know to keep making them. It must be a favorite if it is always gone dont you think! I will try again later when I go and get one and hope they have some!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit... Can I replace Molly in your signature when she's properly preggo? Just she won't be needing much dust when she finds out she is having a DS and he is here... Just, I reckon i'm gonna be the kind of TTC-er that needs extra dust :flower:

I'm sure I can fit you in there right now lovely...but I have to disagree that you will be needing extra help...PMA!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl: I love Edward too :) I get why he goes and in the book that he isn't there a lot I hate her for hanging round with Jacob and I remember thinking that she was making the same mistake we all make at one point or another i.e. that if a boy wants to spend everyday with you - he can just be a friend... Not true.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OOOO Twilight talk!!!!! I LOVE TWILIGHT!!!!!!! I am def on team Edward tho and here is why.
> 1. Hes hot.
> 2. He is the perfect guy.
> 3. He fully loves Bella.
> 4. Jake can imprint on someone during his relationship with Bella and leave her heart broken at any time. (that is my main reason for not wanting Bella with Jake bc the wolf imprinting thing.)
> 5. I LOVE ROB PATTINSON!
> 
> My hubby'sname is EJ the E is for Edward and after I read the 1st book I started calling him Edward LOLOL.
> 
> Nooooooo, you can't prefer Edward!! Have you looked at Jacob?? :winkwink: To be honest, I'm not normally the beefcake type but he is really "beautiful". I just bought my SIL a bracelet for her birthday and the charm she wanted was like the one Edward gave to Bella. Of course, I didn't quite stretch to a huge heart shaped diamond...she had to make do with a crystal! It's Twilight mania I tell you!Click to expand...

Im sorry I am an EDWARD lover!!!!!!!! I would choose him if I were Bella. I would choose him in real life 2 :thumbup: Jake is hot yes I agree buttt to me Edward is better looking andddddd I love the way he loves Bella!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I love Edward too :) I get why he goes and in the book that he isn't there a lot I hate her for hanging round with Jacob and I remember thinking that she was making the same mistake we all make at one point or another i.e. that if a boy wants to spend everyday with you - he can just be a friend... Not true.

Yes I was mad at Bella for leading Jake on bc poor Jake got so hurt. BUTTT do you think it was Bella he was in love with orrrrrr do u think he was drawn to her because she is the future mother of the girl he would imprint on and so he had a connection with her for that reason and that reason only.


----------



## Sarachka

Help me! Save me! I am so bored at work. I'm losing the will to live ...


----------



## firstbaby25

:cloud9: me too! I just knew I was pro Edward... From the first book :cloud9: 

Kit, did she want a werewolf charm? How did you find one? I want one :brat: :brat: was it a pandora charm bracelet?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> You know what is really getting on my nerves...BAGEL STORES! Every time I go they no longer have chocolate chip bagels. Should they not know to keep making them. It must be a favorite if it is always gone dont you think! I will try again later when I go and get one and hope they have some!

This is an outrage!!! Have the police been informed?? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Help me! Save me! I am so bored at work. I'm losing the will to live ...

ur lucky you can come on here at work. I never can because I teach :cry:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You know what is really getting on my nerves...BAGEL STORES! Every time I go they no longer have chocolate chip bagels. Should they not know to keep making them. It must be a favorite if it is always gone dont you think! I will try again later when I go and get one and hope they have some!
> 
> This is an outrage!!! Have the police been informed?? :shrug::winkwink:Click to expand...

LOLLOLOLOLOL :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That is 2 funny. I should tell the police. It is an outrage. It happens every single time. And every time I leave sad and hungry!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I love Edward too :) I get why he goes and in the book that he isn't there a lot I hate her for hanging round with Jacob and I remember thinking that she was making the same mistake we all make at one point or another i.e. that if a boy wants to spend everyday with you - he can just be a friend... Not true.
> 
> Yes I was mad at Bella for leading Jake on bc poor Jake got so hurt. BUTTT do you think it was Bella he was in love with orrrrrr do u think he was drawn to her because she is the future mother of the girl he would imprint on and so he had a connection with her for that reason and that reason only.Click to expand...

Addie...I have read these books more than once, but I think you have read them upside down, back to front and standing on your head!! :haha: I am most impressed at your "Twilight" repertoire! You too Jaynie. I clearly cannot convince either of you to change teams :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Help me! Save me! I am so bored at work. I'm losing the will to live ...

Dump work and come talk to us instead?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I love Edward too :) I get why he goes and in the book that he isn't there a lot I hate her for hanging round with Jacob and I remember thinking that she was making the same mistake we all make at one point or another i.e. that if a boy wants to spend everyday with you - he can just be a friend... Not true.
> 
> Yes I was mad at Bella for leading Jake on bc poor Jake got so hurt. BUTTT do you think it was Bella he was in love with orrrrrr do u think he was drawn to her because she is the future mother of the girl he would imprint on and so he had a connection with her for that reason and that reason only.Click to expand...
> 
> Addie...I have read these books more than once, but I think you have read them upside down, back to front and standing on your head!! :haha: I am most impressed at your "Twilight" repertoire! You too Jaynie. I clearly cannot convince either of you to change teams :nope:Click to expand...

I have read each book 3 times and the second one I read 4 times. If I had a wish I would wish to be the author of Twilight and Harry Potter. Those women have such imaginations and I wish I wrote those books!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :cloud9: me too! I just knew I was pro Edward... From the first book :cloud9:
> 
> Kit, did she want a werewolf charm? How did you find one? I want one :brat: :brat: was it a pandora charm bracelet?

No, the heart shaped diamond charm. It was a Thomas Sabo bracelet and the charm came from Swarovski :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Right m'love's...I'd love to stay and chat but I've kicked the butt out of my lunch break and my boss ringeth the phone for me......laters :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I love the Thomas Sabo charm bracelets - I have a pandora that Adam bought me for whenever he was stuck for a present idea (such a romantic boy!) I have the heart shaped charm with a little diamond in it! I had forgotten about the charm that he carves for her, what it was and that...


----------



## firstbaby25

laters Kit :thumbup: sure I will chat to you soon my lovely!


----------



## addie25

Ok ladies starting to get nauseous again so I am going to go out and TRY and get my chocolate chip bagel! WISH ME LUCK! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I see that now Trin! Maybe my siggy was too big overall! What are the twilight films like Trin? I read the books but not watched the film!
> 
> Also give us your link again! So I can chart perv! Didn't newbie give you instructions? On how to get it in your signature?

Hi Jaynie
Here's the link https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31bc3b
Newbie gave me superfab directions but I think that I have reached my siggie limit? 6 things? I don't want to say goodbye to anything (even on BnB I'm a hoarder!)

The movies are ok. I LOVE the books. I didn't like the first movie and if I'd watched it before reading the books I wouldn't have read them. But I think the movies are getting better as they go along


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I love Edward too :) I get why he goes and in the book that he isn't there a lot I hate her for hanging round with Jacob and I remember thinking that she was making the same mistake we all make at one point or another i.e. that if a boy wants to spend everyday with you - he can just be a friend... Not true.
> 
> Yes I was mad at Bella for leading Jake on bc poor Jake got so hurt. BUTTT do you think it was Bella he was in love with orrrrrr do u think he was drawn to her because she is the future mother of the girl he would imprint on and so he had a connection with her for that reason and that reason only.Click to expand...
> 
> Addie...I have read these books more than once, but I think you have read them upside down, back to front and standing on your head!! :haha: I am most impressed at your "Twilight" repertoire! You too Jaynie. I clearly cannot convince either of you to change teams :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I have read each book 3 times and the second one I read 4 times. If I had a wish I would wish to be the author of Twilight and Harry Potter. Those women have such imaginations and I wish I wrote those books!!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm EXACTLY the same. I call the HP and Twilight series' my "holiday reads". I read them when I am particularly stressed and need the feeling of being on holiday. It used to be HP and I have read them several times - every time the new one came out I read the series from the beginning. Now Twilight is my fave holiday read. It remonds me of being 17 which is when DH and I met and I rank it up there with 'clit lit' to ignite the libido :blush:

I have the crystal heart charms - one for each of us in my family. And I have the journal collection that comes in a tin. My oldest son is a hUGE HP fan and had read the whole series by the time he was 8. He's also read them a few times. He's like me - we have favourite books we keep going back to. All teh Jane Austens and Wuthering Heights are some of my other favourites

I could go on about books AL day....just tell me to shut up :haha:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo :hi: my dear :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

I bought natural progesteron cream (the nature identical one not the wild yam one) and started using it today. Quite a lot of research on it preventing miscarriage. If you're interested, here's a link https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/faq-conception.html

I think I just had a hot flush tho :blush: But if I am pregnant and it makes it stick then I will deal with that...at least I have a good aircon in my rooms


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Helloooo :hi: my dear :friends:

Hi :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I could talk books a lot too :) I tried to read Emma of Austen's and failed miserably! I think I will go back to it. I love the Brontes - all of them very good writers! 

I am currently reading some easy trashy James Patterson book! I like it enough, I am engaged with it! Waiting on the OH now and then we are off out to tea and the cinema!


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo :hi: my dear :friends:
> 
> Hi :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hellooo my lovely!!!
Thank you for the link, I was thinking about progesteron cream before. Will have a look.


----------



## emandi

:hi: Jaynie :flower:, I see you are 9dpo, when are you planning to test?
... and I like your symptom :holly:, sounds good :thumbup:.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I bought natural progesteron cream (the nature identical one not the wild yam one) and started using it today. Quite a lot of research on it preventing miscarriage. If you're interested, here's a link https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/faq-conception.html
> 
> I think I just had a hot flush tho :blush: But if I am pregnant and it makes it stick then I will deal with that...at least I have a good aircon in my rooms

:blush: What do you do with progesterone cream?? I mean...where does it go :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: emandi :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin I could talk books a lot too :) I tried to read Emma of Austen's and failed miserably! I think I will go back to it. I love the Brontes - all of them very good writers!
> 
> I am currently reading some easy trashy James Patterson book! I like it enough, I am engaged with it! Waiting on the OH now and then we are off out to tea and the cinema!

I'll look at those - one of the things I love about the kindle is the free samples so you can see if you like the book. I am a book slut and will try anything once.

Did you look at my chart :happydance: Lots of twinging today. I SO hope my PMA is not for nothing

Ok, DH is home and giving me sidelong looks...at least the quiche I made is smelling nice (unlike me and my prgesterone cream :haha:) so he can't say I've been slacking. But I'd better go talk to him. It's a frankenquiche btw with leftover in it: braaied potatoes, corn, artichokes and roasted onion


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I bought natural progesteron cream (the nature identical one not the wild yam one) and started using it today. Quite a lot of research on it preventing miscarriage. If you're interested, here's a link https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/faq-conception.html
> 
> I think I just had a hot flush tho :blush: But if I am pregnant and it makes it stick then I will deal with that...at least I have a good aircon in my rooms
> 
> :blush: What do you do with progesterone cream?? I mean...where does it go :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: Not in the vajayjay :haha: though I did think of that :blush: You rub it on anywhere but you rotate sites


----------



## emandi

:hi: kit :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Loving your new avatar emandi!!:cloud9: Little Emily is one cool little dudette :coolio::thumbup:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> Loving your new avatar emandi!!:cloud9: Little Emily is one cool little dudette :coolio::thumbup:

... and I'm loving your avocado :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

So what's going on with you just now then? You're 7 DPO...symptoms??


----------



## Mollykins

:shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie! When are you going to TEST!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :shock:

:wave: Molly

Wassup my lovely??


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> So what's going on with you just now then? You're 7 DPO...symptoms??

Kit :flower:, not much really, since about 2dpo having a bit sore nipple (only one!), had a few twinges (must be gas :blush:), constipation, lots of CM. This morning felt like AF on her way. Was taking Agnus Castus - made my O late, so not sure how long my cycle will be. 

How are you feeling? Tomorrow big day telling everyone.


----------



## emandi

:hi: Molly, :hi: Sarachka


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna & Molly! I am long haired too :) VERY long and straight! I hate the tangles too and my OH if he plays with my hair always manages to knot it!
> 
> Luna I had wanted to try these cups that you speak of! What brand do you use? Where have you read about them to know that they are 'accepted' as aids to contraception?! I :brat: :brat: will try anything!

Another long hair?? Are you guys on the LHC?? :blush:

I use MeLuna. They make the tiniest cups. My cervix is really low, so I needed a cup that wasn't long. Plus, I just love the MeLuna cups - they offer different stem styles and the 'ring stem' allows me to remove it easier than the standard straight stem.

I cannot find where I read about Diva Cup trying to get approval to be an aid in conceiving. But, if you google 'Dive Cup sperm' there pops up a bunch of forum links and Yahoo answers and stuff about people using it and other cups to keep sperm inside near the cervix. There's also a marketed 'fertility kit' that includes some disposable cup like things to do the same thing.



TrinityMom said:


> Luna, I use a Mooncup. I am a total convert. The month I got my bfp I used it to keep the baby gravy in. Felt like a crazy stalker person keeping dh's spunk :blush:
> r

Aren't they great?? I just love mine, too. And I totally think that's the best idea ever!! :D



Sarachka said:


> Jaynie! When are you going to TEST!

Agreed!! Test!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, all caught up.

Hi girlies!!


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi loving the new pic of Little Em! Too cute!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So what's going on with you just now then? You're 7 DPO...symptoms??
> 
> Kit :flower:, not much really, since about 2dpo having a bit sore nipple (only one!), had a few twinges (must be gas :blush:), constipation, lots of CM. This morning felt like AF on her way. Was taking Agnus Castus - made my O late, so not sure how long my cycle will be.
> 
> How are you feeling? Tomorrow big day telling everyone.Click to expand...

Is the sore nip normal for you? Your symptoms do sound promising! Are you keeping going with the Agnus Castus?

Yes, feeling a bit uncomfortable about tomorrow...will be glad to get it out of the way. Right now, people must think I REALLY over indulged at Christmas due to the "pot" :haha:


----------



## emandi

Thank you Sarachka :flower:. How was your day? And what are you cooking tonight? I need some inspiration :winkwink:

:hi: LunaLady :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone! Sorry I missed some of you today! :hugs: 

I'm thinking of testing on Thursday/Friday if my temps stays up I could be persuaded to test on Wednesday 9dpo... Emandi my ticker is wrong I ovulated late remember?! 

I'm considering the cups but our dear sweet sarachka didn't rate them... Perhaps bought the one! So which brand comes recommended?

:hi: emandi - I missed you before :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Luna :flower:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So what's going on with you just now then? You're 7 DPO...symptoms??
> 
> Kit :flower:, not much really, since about 2dpo having a bit sore nipple (only one!), had a few twinges (must be gas :blush:), constipation, lots of CM. This morning felt like AF on her way. Was taking Agnus Castus - made my O late, so not sure how long my cycle will be.
> 
> How are you feeling? Tomorrow big day telling everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> Is the sore nip normal for you? Your symptoms do sound promising! Are you keeping going with the Agnus Castus?
> 
> Yes, feeling a bit uncomfortable about tomorrow...will be glad to get it out of the way. Right now, people must think I REALLY over indulged at Christmas due to the "pot" :haha:Click to expand...

I stopped with AC when my O wasn't coming, but was still taking high doses of B complex. Stopped taking all now, just waiting and waiting .... :jo:. And sore nipps/bbs are not my usual AF symptom, but it happened once before.

Sure tomorrow will go fine :hugs: and I bet people will be much nicer to you. And about your mum tum - it's not big and it's very cute :flower:.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone! Sorry I missed some of you today! :hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking of testing on Thursday/Friday if my temps stays up I could be persuaded to test on Wednesday 9dpo... Emandi my ticker is wrong I ovulated late remember?!
> 
> I'm considering the cups but our dear sweet sarachka didn't rate them... Perhaps bought the one! So which brand comes recommended?
> 
> :hi: emandi - I missed you before :flower:

I am testing on Saturday - will be 10dpo then. 

I'm investigating doing my midwifery training :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

*Whoah!!*

We were burgled last night and I think I know who by!! 

I think Dolly Parton somehow snuck into my house last night, took my adequate (so I thought) cleavage and left me hers!!!! :shock: :trouble:

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:

How much bigger are these things gonna get? :wacko:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone! Sorry I missed some of you today! :hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking of testing on Thursday/Friday if my temps stays up I could be persuaded to test on Wednesday 9dpo... Emandi my ticker is wrong I ovulated late remember?!
> 
> I'm considering the cups but our dear sweet sarachka didn't rate them... Perhaps bought the one! So which brand comes recommended?
> 
> :hi: emandi - I missed you before :flower:

Jaynie :flower:, I remember now, so what your ticker shows is what ff said?
So we both are 7dpo. Shall we be testing buddies? :winkwink:
Shall we test on Wednesday or Thursday? I let you choose :flower:.


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> *Whoah!!*
> 
> We were burgled last night and I think I know who by!!
> 
> I think Dolly Parton somehow snuck into my house last night, took my adequate (so I thought) cleavage and left me hers!!!! :shock: :trouble:
> 
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> 
> How much bigger are these things gonna get? :wacko:

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: everyone! Sorry I missed some of you today! :hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking of testing on Thursday/Friday if my temps stays up I could be persuaded to test on Wednesday 9dpo... Emandi my ticker is wrong I ovulated late remember?!
> 
> I'm considering the cups but our dear sweet sarachka didn't rate them... Perhaps bought the one! So which brand comes recommended?
> 
> :hi: emandi - I missed you before :flower:
> 
> I am testing on Saturday - will be 10dpo then.
> 
> I'm investigating doing my midwifery training :happydance:Click to expand...

In that case I'm looking forward to Saturday even more than usual :thumbup:

:wohoo: That's great about your midwifery training. I hope it works out. It's a logical step for you really isn't it?


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Hello Emandi and Kit!

Oh, and midwifery training sounds divine!! I'd love to do that, too.


----------



## mummyApril

hi girls how are you all? x


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Yay for temp dip!! 

Moomin- We missed you! :hugs:

Holly- Barbeque horse feet?... :-k I thought they were hooves... who knew? :winkwink: 

Sarachka- :rofl: That sounds nearly identical to a conversation I have had with my OH. :rofl:

Trin- Sperm stalker! :haha: Love it. Very excited to you to test on Saturday!:dance:

April- Yay for scan date!!! I can't wait. I've decided that if they do not let me have a piccy this time I will take a pic of the screen with my phone. :haha:

Kit- :wave: As for my face... I don't remember it ever breaking out with the girls so I don't know what to do. :nope: I am just crossing my fingers that it leaves with the first tri. Congrats on your Dolly :holly: :haha:

Emandi- Beautiful piccy of little Miss Emily... hmmm Emily... I like that name... :-k :winkwink:

Luna- Good morning Seattle! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Molly and April!


----------



## LunaLady

So, have any of you had homebirths with midwives (for those of you who have LOs already, obviously)? Or anyone planning to have one??

I saw 'The Business of Being Born' and I'm pretty set on having a homebirth with a midwife, now.


----------



## Mollykins

:coffee:

And I'm officially caught up! Woo! That was ridiculous! So many pages! :haha: I'm feeling well... better this morning than the last few mornings... perhaps my sleep walking/eating is to blame. Yep, that's right... not only did I sleep walk last night... I slept "ate". This pregnancy is SO weird.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> So, have any of you had homebirths with midwives (for those of you who have LOs already, obviously)? Or anyone planning to have one??
> 
> I saw 'The Business of Being Born' and I'm pretty set on having a homebirth with a midwife, now.

GREAT MOVIE! I am so pleased that you've seen it! :)


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: April!! 

I'm good thanks..how are you? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :coffee:
> 
> And I'm officially caught up! Woo! That was ridiculous! So many pages! :haha: I'm feeling well... better this morning than the last few mornings... perhaps my sleep walking/eating is to blame. Yep, that's right... not only did I sleep walk last night... I slept "ate". This pregnancy is SO weird.

Oh my, what did you eat? And also, how is your dizziness...ok now?:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> And I'm officially caught up! Woo! That was ridiculous! So many pages! :haha: I'm feeling well... better this morning than the last few mornings... perhaps my sleep walking/eating is to blame. Yep, that's right... not only did I sleep walk last night... I slept "ate". This pregnancy is SO weird.
> 
> Oh my, what did you eat? And also, how is your dizzyness...ok now?:shrug:Click to expand...

Cereal of all things... :shrug: The dizziness isn't quite so bad as it was but still there. My OH thinks it's because I am not taking in enough calories and such. He blames the dizziness and nausea on that. He may be onto something.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> And I'm officially caught up! Woo! That was ridiculous! So many pages! :haha: I'm feeling well... better this morning than the last few mornings... perhaps my sleep walking/eating is to blame. Yep, that's right... not only did I sleep walk last night... I slept "ate". This pregnancy is SO weird.
> 
> Oh my, what did you eat? And also, how is your dizzyness...ok now?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Cereal of all things... :shrug: The dizziness isn't quite so bad as it was but still there. My OH thinks it's because I am not taking in enough calories and such. He blames the dizziness and nausea on that. He may be onto something.Click to expand...

Ah, I didn't realise you weren't eating properly! Naughty Molly...you must look after yourself more than ever now..you know that!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So, have any of you had homebirths with midwives (for those of you who have LOs already, obviously)? Or anyone planning to have one??
> 
> I saw 'The Business of Being Born' and I'm pretty set on having a homebirth with a midwife, now.
> 
> GREAT MOVIE! I am so pleased that you've seen it! :)Click to expand...

It totally changed my thinking on pregnancy and birth. I was a total sheep about it before - the whole rush me to the hospital, I'm screaming, cursing out my hubby, 'give me drugs', quick - do an epidural, oh-my-god fetal distress, cut her open, go pick up your baby from the lines of little ones in the nursery in a few hours.... I thought that was normal. Thanks to Hollywood! LOL! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> And I'm officially caught up! Woo! That was ridiculous! So many pages! :haha: I'm feeling well... better this morning than the last few mornings... perhaps my sleep walking/eating is to blame. Yep, that's right... not only did I sleep walk last night... I slept "ate". This pregnancy is SO weird.
> 
> Oh my, what did you eat? And also, how is your dizzyness...ok now?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Cereal of all things... :shrug: The dizziness isn't quite so bad as it was but still there. My OH thinks it's because I am not taking in enough calories and such. He blames the dizziness and nausea on that. He may be onto something.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I didn't realise you weren't eating properly! Naughty Molly...you must look after yourself more than ever now..you know that!Click to expand...

I'm eating the proper foods but not a lot of them because I feel sick and would rather not toss it back up. :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> And I'm officially caught up! Woo! That was ridiculous! So many pages! :haha: I'm feeling well... better this morning than the last few mornings... perhaps my sleep walking/eating is to blame. Yep, that's right... not only did I sleep walk last night... I slept "ate". This pregnancy is SO weird.
> 
> Oh my, what did you eat? And also, how is your dizzyness...ok now?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Cereal of all things... :shrug: The dizziness isn't quite so bad as it was but still there. My OH thinks it's because I am not taking in enough calories and such. He blames the dizziness and nausea on that. He may be onto something.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I didn't realise you weren't eating properly! Naughty Molly...you must look after yourself more than ever now..you know that!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm eating the proper foods but not a lot of them because I feel sick and would rather not toss it back up. :sick:Click to expand...

Logically....there are many hyper emesis sufferers (you've been there) who's calorific intake is most likely much less than yours and they don't suffer from the kind of dizziness you described yesterday. Still worth a trip to the docs I say, particularly being on your own this week.:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So, have any of you had homebirths with midwives (for those of you who have LOs already, obviously)? Or anyone planning to have one??
> 
> I saw 'The Business of Being Born' and I'm pretty set on having a homebirth with a midwife, now.
> 
> GREAT MOVIE! I am so pleased that you've seen it! :)Click to expand...
> 
> It totally changed my thinking on pregnancy and birth. I was a total sheep about it before - the whole rush me to the hospital, I'm screaming, cursing out my hubby, 'give me drugs', quick - do an epidural, oh-my-god fetal distress, cut her open, go pick up your baby from the lines of little ones in the nursery in a few hours.... I thought that was normal. Thanks to Hollywood! LOL! :dohh:Click to expand...

Knowledge is power. :thumbup: After watching that movie, I better understood what happened with my first. :nope: Never again I tell you.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> And I'm officially caught up! Woo! That was ridiculous! So many pages! :haha: I'm feeling well... better this morning than the last few mornings... perhaps my sleep walking/eating is to blame. Yep, that's right... not only did I sleep walk last night... I slept "ate". This pregnancy is SO weird.
> 
> Oh my, what did you eat? And also, how is your dizzyness...ok now?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Cereal of all things... :shrug: The dizziness isn't quite so bad as it was but still there. My OH thinks it's because I am not taking in enough calories and such. He blames the dizziness and nausea on that. He may be onto something.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I didn't realise you weren't eating properly! Naughty Molly...you must look after yourself more than ever now..you know that!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm eating the proper foods but not a lot of them because I feel sick and would rather not toss it back up. :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Logically....there are many hyper emesis sufferers (you've been there) who's calorific intake is most likely much less than yours and they don't suffer from the kind of dizziness you described yesterday. Still worth a trip to the docs I say, particularly being on your own this week.:hugs:Click to expand...

I have my first official ob appointment on Friday, I will discuss it then.... which reminds me... I need to start a list of things to talk about...


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## Mollykins

So, I've decided that I am going to take up yoga again. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

50 posts away from 12k... who's is it this time?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly, good morning! You should :munch: more if your sweet pea needs it! 

Oooh emandi! You devil you! I shall let you know tomorrow with another temp installment to better inform your decision... 

:hi: April I'm ok thanks! Found out an old friend died and though I'm not one of these dramatic people that will cling to the past, because she is from my past but there's a twisted nostalgia when someone you know who's your age dies... She has 2 kiddies :cry: people How are you on this fine Monday...


----------



## Sarachka

OH has come home with a shoulder of lamb to cook yummmmm. He's going to make a soup type thing. Nom nom!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'd love the 12k post :kiss: I've never had one but I'm on my phone!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry to hear that Jaynie-dove... it is hard to register, even when you are not close to said person anymore. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- How have you never had one?! :dohh: That's horrible!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :wave: April!!
> 
> I'm good thanks..how are you? :flower:

im all good thanks hun i see you have an avocado :D :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry Jaynie..that's sad news. The death of anyone you know/have known always makes you think. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I know moly! And not even by accident! Wqho has had one? Surely there's at least 9 didn't we only start at 3k??


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: molly, good morning! You should :munch: more if your sweet pea needs it!
> 
> Oooh emandi! You devil you! I shall let you know tomorrow with another temp installment to better inform your decision...
> 
> :hi: April I'm ok thanks! Found out an old friend died and though I'm not one of these dramatic people that will cling to the past, because she is from my past but there's a twisted nostalgia when someone you know who's your age dies... She has 2 kiddies :cry: people How are you on this fine Monday...

oh hun im really sorry to hear that hope you are ok x


----------



## Crunchie

ciao 

Hi ladies, I am feeling a little nervous aboout everything and I have turned into a terrible knicker checker :blush:

So Jaynie ....it seems you and Miss Hollymonkeyloosepants have decided you may start up a little turtle affair .....

I see my frankenfeet was enough for you then....but no longer....................:growlmad:

Work is soooooooooooooooo boring ...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I know moly! And not even by accident! Wqho has had one? Surely there's at least 9 didn't we only start at 3k??

Ok, ok, I STOLE THE 7K POST.... always with the guilt trips you turtles :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... here's a front side pic I took last night. No face because it's all broken out in ucky spots. :( Hopefully later today I will become brave and post a side pic...
 



Attached Files:







Front pic.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Okay... here's a front side pic I took last night. No face because it's all broken out in ucky spots. :( Hopefully later today I will become brave and post a side pic...

Oh Molly ..... you have a good rack and tiny waist :haha:


----------



## emandi

Jaynie :flower:, hope you get the post :winkwink:.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: April!!
> 
> I'm good thanks..how are you? :flower:
> 
> im all good thanks hun i see you have an avocado :D :happydance:Click to expand...

I do indeed! You almost have a raspberry! :cloud9: Mind out though because little Holly loves raspberries and you might need to hide :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... here's a front side pic I took last night. No face because it's all broken out in ucky spots. :( Hopefully later today I will become brave and post a side pic...
> 
> Oh Molly ..... you have a good rack and tiny waist :haha:Click to expand...

You certainly do...you're a HOT MOMMA! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... here's a front side pic I took last night. No face because it's all broken out in ucky spots. :( Hopefully later today I will become brave and post a side pic...
> 
> Oh Molly ..... you have a good rack and tiny waist :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's so sweet. I weigh 75 kilos :shock: I know. I put on muscle very easily; weight training comes easy (probably why I love mountain biking)... not so good with aerobics, can't be a surprise to you though- you've seen my "rack" :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: April!!
> 
> I'm good thanks..how are you? :flower:
> 
> im all good thanks hun i see you have an avocado :D :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I do indeed! You almost have a raspberry! :cloud9: Mind out though because little Holly loves raspberries and you might need to hide :shock:Click to expand...

i know who would of thought 8 weeks tomoro with a little raspberry :)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... here's a front side pic I took last night. No face because it's all broken out in ucky spots. :( Hopefully later today I will become brave and post a side pic...
> 
> Oh Molly ..... you have a good rack and tiny waist :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That's so sweet. I weigh 75 kilos :shock: I know. I put on muscle very easily; weight training comes easy (probably why I love mountain biking)... not so good with aerobics, can't be a surprise to you though- you've seen my "rack" :rofl:Click to expand...

orrrrrrrrrrrrr as my oh would say.....thats a nice set of "funbags" or great bubuzela's.... I could go on all night !


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Crunchie

I know what you mean about the knicker checking...I'm still at it! :shock: Every toilet trip the same :shrug: Do you also have to check the loo paper??

It's easier said than done but try to relax as knicker checking just stresses you out and doesn't change a thing anyway. I should know! :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> So, have any of you had homebirths with midwives (for those of you who have LOs already, obviously)? Or anyone planning to have one??
> 
> I saw 'The Business of Being Born' and I'm pretty set on having a homebirth with a midwife, now.

I've had 3 homebirths with midwives and doulas. I also do about 3-4 homebirths a month.I am a HUGE fan. Read Ina May Gaskin's books and watch Birth as We Know It


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... here's a front side pic I took last night. No face because it's all broken out in ucky spots. :( Hopefully later today I will become brave and post a side pic...
> 
> Oh Molly ..... you have a good rack and tiny waist :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That's so sweet. I weigh 75 kilos :shock: I know. I put on muscle very easily; weight training comes easy (probably why I love mountain biking)... not so good with aerobics, can't be a surprise to you though- you've seen my "rack" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> orrrrrrrrrrrrr as my oh would say.....thats a nice set of "funbags" or great bubuzela's.... I could go on all night !Click to expand...

my effing sports bra looks like its made from re-inforced steel ! I know the issue.... its why I have never been a very good runner ! lol ....
.didnt go gym last week but I have an appt tomorrow to speak to the trainer as I just need them to reassure me its all ok :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Rockin' bod, Mollykins!!!:bunny:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So, have any of you had homebirths with midwives (for those of you who have LOs already, obviously)? Or anyone planning to have one??
> 
> I saw 'The Business of Being Born' and I'm pretty set on having a homebirth with a midwife, now.
> 
> I've had 3 homebirths with midwives and doulas. I also do about 3-4 homebirths a month.I am a HUGE fan. Read Ina May Gaskin's books and watch Birth as We Know ItClick to expand...

Awesome!! So, are you a midwife? Or doula?

Ina May's books are on my amazon wishlist. I think hubby's holding out for a BFP before he'll let me get them! lol :shrug:

I haven't seen Birth as We Know It, I'm going to go hunt that one down!

I did watch Born In the USA, though. That was really interesting, too.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Crunchie
> 
> I know what you mean about the knicker checking...I'm still at it! :shock: Every toilet trip the same :shrug: Do you also have to check the loo paper??
> 
> It's easier said than done but try to relax as knicker checking just stresses you out and doesn't change a thing anyway. I should know! :winkwink:

hi :flower:

Yes, how insane am I ..... light colour pants to show up quickly if there is an issue.... then to go.... and wipe and I tell you I think I hold my breath waiting to look :wacko: BUT on a positve note I started spotting last time the first day AF was due ....nothing as yet so trying to keep up the pma :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... here's a front side pic I took last night. No face because it's all broken out in ucky spots. :( Hopefully later today I will become brave and post a side pic...
> 
> Oh Molly ..... you have a good rack and tiny waist :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That's so sweet. I weigh 75 kilos :shock: I know. I put on muscle very easily; weight training comes easy (probably why I love mountain biking)... not so good with aerobics, can't be a surprise to you though- you've seen my "rack" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> orrrrrrrrrrrrr as my oh would say.....thats a nice set of "funbags" or great bubuzela's.... I could go on all night !Click to expand...

..pink nosed pups, lovely lady lumps, gajigglers, bazongas, hooters, ta-tas...I shall stop now :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly* you didn't tell me you loved mountain biking!!! :huh:
And I will add that you have posted the photo on the wrong website- you want the "Super Glamour Body" site- what with that waist and those baps:haha: I can't see the pot I'm afraid:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

EEUW! Feeling very :sick: Wish it was a symptom but I think it was the Milo and spray cream that I had after dinner :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... here's a front side pic I took last night. No face because it's all broken out in ucky spots. :( Hopefully later today I will become brave and post a side pic...
> 
> Oh Molly ..... you have a good rack and tiny waist :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That's so sweet. I weigh 75 kilos :shock: I know. I put on muscle very easily; weight training comes easy (probably why I love mountain biking)... not so good with aerobics, can't be a surprise to you though- you've seen my "rack" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> orrrrrrrrrrrrr as my oh would say.....thats a nice set of "funbags" or great bubuzela's.... I could go on all night !Click to expand...
> 
> ..pink nosed pups, lovely lady lumps, gajigglers, bazongas, hooters, ta-tas...I shall stop now :winkwink:Click to expand...

baby bumpers....dangleberries.....filthy pillows :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Crunchie
> 
> I know what you mean about the knicker checking...I'm still at it! :shock: Every toilet trip the same :shrug: Do you also have to check the loo paper??
> 
> It's easier said than done but try to relax as knicker checking just stresses you out and doesn't change a thing anyway. I should know! :winkwink:
> 
> hi :flower:
> 
> Yes, how insane am I ..... light colour pants to show up quickly if there is an issue.... then to go.... and wipe and I tell you I think I hold my breath waiting to look :wacko: BUT on a positve note I started spotting last time the first day AF was due ....nothing as yet so trying to keep up the pma :thumbup:Click to expand...

Nope, not insane..pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Side view... :blush: (pic taken just now) Please notice Alice in the sink. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







side view.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So, have any of you had homebirths with midwives (for those of you who have LOs already, obviously)? Or anyone planning to have one??
> 
> I saw 'The Business of Being Born' and I'm pretty set on having a homebirth with a midwife, now.
> 
> I've had 3 homebirths with midwives and doulas. I also do about 3-4 homebirths a month.I am a HUGE fan. Read Ina May Gaskin's books and watch Birth as We Know ItClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! So, are you a midwife? Or doula?
> 
> Ina May's books are on my amazon wishlist. I think hubby's holding out for a BFP before he'll let me get them! lol :shrug:
> 
> I haven't seen Birth as We Know It, I'm going to go hunt that one down!
> 
> I did watch Born In the USA, though. That was really interesting, too.Click to expand...

There's a teaser for it on youtube. I'm a doula but am investigating entry level midwifery training because I don't want to do nurse training - already a homoeopathic doctor so not keen to do nursing too. I am VERY keen to open a birth centre


----------



## HollyMonkey

'tis true, my DD loves raspberries. But you wanna know what her mummy loves?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> *Molly* you didn't tell me you loved mountain biking!!! :huh:
> And I will add that you have posted the photo on the wrong website- you want the "Super Glamour Body" site- what with that waist and those baps:haha: I can't see the pot I'm afraid:shrug:

I'm so sorry I didn't tell you that. Forgive me? My mountain bike was stolen (the only bike I had) a while back and we've just not had the money to replace it yet. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay Molly...lovely pic of your tiny pot...and of course little Alice :cloud9: Thanks for posting :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

AVOCADOS NOM NOMhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh crunchie I so hope that this is a very sticky :baby: for you! And that you stop worrying :hugs:

I will buy these books that you speak of but when I get a :bfp: I will have to invest in a fertility book first. What will it cost trin? You get paid to do it over here! Like cause you have to train as a nurse first. I'd also love to do it! 

Thanks for kind words :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Yay Molly...lovely pic of your tiny pot...and of course little Alice :cloud9: Thanks for posting :flower:

You're welcome. :) I won't feel confident about the pot until I know it's well and truly due to the bebe. Or as my youngest says, "Bay bay" :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 'tis true, my DD loves raspberries. But you wanna know what her mummy loves?

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee??? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> AVOCADOS NOM NOMhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif

Kit! Run! Now! Quickly! We will hold her off! 

Holly!! :grr: No, avocados here for you! :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> AVOCADOS NOM NOMhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif

Come any closer and there'll be :trouble: :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly* you didn't tell me you loved mountain biking!!! :huh:
> And I will add that you have posted the photo on the wrong website- you want the "Super Glamour Body" site- what with that waist and those baps:haha: I can't see the pot I'm afraid:shrug:
> 
> I'm so sorry I didn't tell you that. Forgive me? My mountain bike was stolen (the only bike I had) a while back and we've just not had the money to replace it yet. :nope:Click to expand...

Meanies. My last mountain bike was stolen 3 years ago and I :cry: alot! And like you I couldn't afford to replace it immediately, then fell pregnant etc etc so wasn't too fussed but then this summer I got my replacement bike:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I was gonna say Avocados I remembered!!


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: You turtles... :haha: We are close to the 12k post... should we all fall silent so Jaynie can get it??


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifHUNGREEE HUNGREEEEEEEEE, ME SMELL NOM NOM AVOCADOS MMMMMMMMMMMMMMhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl::rofl: you guys crack me up!


----------



## firstbaby25

Me!


----------



## firstbaby25

:bfp:


----------



## firstbaby25

:ninja: :gun: :bfp:


----------



## Sarachka

Yay jaynie got it!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations Jaynie!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh crunchie I so hope that this is a very sticky :baby: for you! And that you stop worrying :hugs:
> 
> I will buy these books that you speak of but when I get a :bfp: I will have to invest in a fertility book first. What will it cost trin? You get paid to do it over here! Like cause you have to train as a nurse first. I'd also love to do it!
> 
> Thanks for kind words :hugs:

They are looking at it costing around R8000 without text books. The other doula I work with is also looking at doing it so we may share text books. It'll be 18 months distance learning and mentorship so I can do the mentorship with the midwife I work with. Then I'll have to write exams and do supervised births. Wish we got paid to do it!

:hugs: sorry about your friend


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :ninja: :gun: :bfp:

YAY JAYNIE!!!! You got it!! That's your BFP sorted then! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly* you didn't tell me you loved mountain biking!!! :huh:
> And I will add that you have posted the photo on the wrong website- you want the "Super Glamour Body" site- what with that waist and those baps:haha: I can't see the pot I'm afraid:shrug:
> 
> I'm so sorry I didn't tell you that. Forgive me? My mountain bike was stolen (the only bike I had) a while back and we've just not had the money to replace it yet. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Meanies. My last mountain bike was stolen 3 years ago and I :cry: alot! And like you I couldn't afford to replace it immediately, then fell pregnant etc etc so wasn't too fussed but then this summer I got my replacement bike:happydance:Click to expand...

Very similar situation yes? I am going to request it for a post- baby gift from my OH. :blush: :angelnot:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gifHUNGREEE HUNGREEEEEEEEE, ME SMELL NOM NOM AVOCADOS MMMMMMMMMMMMMMhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif

*scarpers* :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks mates! I'm nothing without you guys :hugs: :hug: 

I just think about her kids...


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> There's a teaser for it on youtube. I'm a doula but am investigating entry level midwifery training because I don't want to do nurse training - already a homoeopathic doctor so not keen to do nursing too. I am VERY keen to open a birth centre

Just watched that; thank you!! Looks AMAZING! Gonna add that to my wish list... begging DH later!

Trin, you're quite an amazing woman! You can do it all! 



Mollykins said:


> Side view... :blush: (pic taken just now) Please notice Alice in the sink. :haha:

Cute! You _and _the kitty, that is :)



firstbaby25 said:


> :ninja: :gun: :bfp:

YAY!!!!!!! GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you, Jaynie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::happydance::thumbup::flower:

And.... where's the picture, then?????? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks mates! I'm nothing without you guys :hugs: :hug:
> 
> I just think about her kids...

I couldn't imagine... those poor little bambinos. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> There's a teaser for it on youtube. I'm a doula but am investigating entry level midwifery training because I don't want to do nurse training - already a homoeopathic doctor so not keen to do nursing too. I am VERY keen to open a birth centre
> 
> Just watched that; thank you!! Looks AMAZING! Gonna add that to my wish list... begging DH later!
> 
> Trin, you're quite an amazing woman! You can do it all!
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Side view... :blush: (pic taken just now) Please notice Alice in the sink. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cute! You _and _the kitty, that is :)
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: :gun: :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!!!!!! GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you, Jaynie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::happydance::thumbup::flower:
> 
> And.... where's the picture, then?????? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aw thanks :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- :haha: We turtles have a bit where, every time we hit 12k posts, 11k posts, etc- whoever nabs that particular thousandths post gets an automatic :bfp: coming their way.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> There's a teaser for it on youtube. I'm a doula but am investigating entry level midwifery training because I don't want to do nurse training - already a homoeopathic doctor so not keen to do nursing too. I am VERY keen to open a birth centre
> 
> Just watched that; thank you!! Looks AMAZING! Gonna add that to my wish list... begging DH later!
> 
> Trin, you're quite an amazing woman! You can do it all!
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Side view... :blush: (pic taken just now) Please notice Alice in the sink. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cute! You _and _the kitty, that is :)
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: :gun: :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!!!!!! GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you, Jaynie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::happydance::thumbup::flower:
> 
> And.... where's the picture, then?????? :winkwink:Click to expand...

You are spot on Luna...Trinity is our resident supermum in every way!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mates! I'm nothing without you guys :hugs: :hug:
> 
> I just think about her kids...
> 
> I couldn't imagine... those poor little bambinos. :hugs: :cry:Click to expand...

One of our patients committed suicide on Friday. He was bipolar and he just stepped out of the window. And his 2 kids were at home. WHen the GP from our practice went to pronounce him, the kids were just standing there watching him. So sad :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna what's this pic?! I wouldn't want to let anyone down!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mates! I'm nothing without you guys :hugs: :hug:
> 
> I just think about her kids...
> 
> I couldn't imagine... those poor little bambinos. :hugs: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> One of our patients committed suicide on Friday. He was bipolar and he just stepped out of the window. And his 2 kids were at home. WHen the GP from our practice went to pronounce him, the kids were just standing there watching him. So sad :cry:Click to expand...

:sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mates! I'm nothing without you guys :hugs: :hug:
> 
> I just think about her kids...
> 
> I couldn't imagine... those poor little bambinos. :hugs: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> One of our patients committed suicide on Friday. He was bipolar and he just stepped out of the window. And his 2 kids were at home. WHen the GP from our practice went to pronounce him, the kids were just standing there watching him. So sad :cry:Click to expand...

That's absolutely horrendous. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna what's this pic?! I wouldn't want to let anyone down!

I believe she thinks you actually got your :bfp:


----------



## Mollykins

Dizziness back with a vengeance... wow. :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Have you eaten Molly?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh I get it! I haven't got a real :bfp: :haha: if only it were that easy!

Trin bipolar is such a horrible illness and any orphaned children will tug at my heart strings as you say molly... I just can't imagine not having my mum around! I get goosepimples... Suicide is horrible too cause the kids could inherit bipolar and they've seen their dad quit. :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

:blush: Heh, gonna hide now :blush:

Forgive me for being so naive...!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Have you eaten Molly?

It's 1120 and I've had a bowl of cereal, water (of course), and just now I had a granola bar to see if it helps... the nausea has also returned so I'd rather not over load my tummy. :(


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> :blush: Heh, gonna hid now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!

Not at all Luna...why would you know the crazy stuff we do??


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> :blush: Heh, gonna hide now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!

No need for that Luna. :hugs: You couldn't have known.


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> :blush: Heh, gonna hide now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!

Don't be silly! How would you know? We're :fool: :fool: crazy!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> It's 1120 and I've had a bowl of cereal, water (of course), and just now I had a granola bar to see if it helps... the nausea has also returned so I'd rather not over load my tummy. :(Click to expand...

Well that's not bad as long as you do have lunch soon too :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> It's 1120 and I've had a bowl of cereal, water (of course), and just now I had a granola bar to see if it helps... the nausea has also returned so I'd rather not over load my tummy. :(Click to expand...

In the book Nourishing Traditions (one of my favs!!) it says that Kombucha can help quite a bit with morning sickness. I've got some brewing in my kitchen in anticipation of getting it myself. I get nauseated so freakin' easy. Oh, and sliced up ginger root allowed to steep in hot water as a tea is divine when I'm nauseous. 



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Heh, gonna hid now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!
> 
> Not at all Luna...why would you know the crazy stuff we do??Click to expand...

:shrug: heh.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> It's 1120 and I've had a bowl of cereal, water (of course), and just now I had a granola bar to see if it helps... the nausea has also returned so I'd rather not over load my tummy. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not bad as long as you do have lunch soon too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not to whine but... nothing sounds good. :( It's almost as if my food aversions encompass food as a whole.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh I get it! I haven't got a real :bfp: :haha: if only it were that easy!
> 
> Trin bipolar is such a horrible illness and any orphaned children will tug at my heart strings as you say molly... I just can't imagine not having my mum around! I get goosepimples... Suicide is horrible too cause the kids could inherit bipolar and they've seen their dad quit. :cry:

The one child was already on his way to Boys Town (a boarding school for delinquent kids). My best friend (the crazy lesbian)'s mother is bipolar. It is very hard. I used to go to her house most weekends and when her mom was off her meds it was awful


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> It's 1120 and I've had a bowl of cereal, water (of course), and just now I had a granola bar to see if it helps... the nausea has also returned so I'd rather not over load my tummy. :(Click to expand...
> 
> In the book Nourishing Traditions (one of my favs!!) it says that Kombucha can help quite a bit with morning sickness. I've got some brewing in my kitchen in anticipation of getting it myself. I get nauseated so freakin' easy. Oh, and sliced up ginger root allowed to steep in hot water as a tea is divine when I'm nauseous.
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Heh, gonna hid now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all Luna...why would you know the crazy stuff we do??Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: heh.Click to expand...

I do have crystallized ginger... it's amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have a break out... It's rare for me pre :af: dunno :shrug: I've had a sharp twingey pinch today in various places in my general uterus area... I hope really here because there wasn't enough baby gravy this cycle :nope: :nope:

sarachka how's the frankenlambsoup looking?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> It's 1120 and I've had a bowl of cereal, water (of course), and just now I had a granola bar to see if it helps... the nausea has also returned so I'd rather not over load my tummy. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not bad as long as you do have lunch soon too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Not to whine but... nothing sounds good. :( It's almost as if my food aversions encompass food as a whole.Click to expand...

I know what you mean...very often I found myself absolutely ravenous but couldn't find anything to eat that remotely appealed :shrug:

Take it easy m'love. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hoi! HollyMonkeypants....you're too quiet....are you silently stalking my avocado :help:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I have a break out... It's rare for me pre :af: dunno :shrug: I've had a sharp twingey pinch today in various places in my general uterus area... I hope really here because there wasn't enough baby gravy this cycle :nope: :nope:
> 
> sarachka how's the frankenlambsoup looking?

Fingers, toes and EVERYTHING crossed for you!

I'm :sick: and :cry: now *damn Grey's Anatomy (though that was 2 hours ago)

I'm off to bed to read more Ina May. Oldest DS didn't sleep last night so guess who had to keep him company on his many trips to the loo. He's :shock: of the dark


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Have you eaten Molly?

NO!I DON'T EAT MOLLYS. I ONLY EAT...... 

AVOCADOS!:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> It's 1120 and I've had a bowl of cereal, water (of course), and just now I had a granola bar to see if it helps... the nausea has also returned so I'd rather not over load my tummy. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not bad as long as you do have lunch soon too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Not to whine but... nothing sounds good. :( It's almost as if my food aversions encompass food as a whole.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean...very often I found myself absolutely ravenous but couldn't find anything to eat that remotely appealed :shrug:
> 
> Take it easy m'love. :hugs:Click to expand...

I have been feeling this way for the past week! It's driving my DH INSANE!! Yesterday all I ate was a gluten free brownie (which doesn't make it okay, but...), and about three bites of mushroom chicken. I made meatloaf a few days ago and almost hurled as it was cooking because of the smell alone. Needless to say I couldn't eat it. And I LOVE my meatloaf. :shrug: :nope:

But, I've tested and BFN, so I'm not sure what's going on. I'm not usually like this. DH keeps pleading with me to just eat something; buck up and do it. We've got tons of things to eat that I usually love, but I just cannot bring myself to eat any of it for fear of The Vom. :sick:

I'm holding out that it means I'm actually pregnant and tested too early! :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...it only takes the one little swimmer! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hoi! HollyMonkeypants....you're too quiet....are you silently stalking my avocado :help:

Oui


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> NO!I DON'T EAT MOLLYS. I ONLY EAT......
> 
> AVOCADOS!:haha:Click to expand...

LOL! You are too funny :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> NO!I DON'T EAT MOLLYS. I ONLY EAT......
> 
> AVOCADOS!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

I suppose that's true kit. Thanks for the bout of pma :thumbup: 

Luna let's hope that that it is what it means for you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually *kit *my computer just went on the blink:haha: I don't have green fingers when it comes to computers, DH is always saying "well what did you press?!" when it just randomly freezes!"NOTHING!" Like my CBFM, hates me:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Have you eaten Molly?
> 
> NO!I DON'T EAT MOLLYS. I ONLY EAT......
> 
> AVOCADOS!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

You have no idea how glad I am to hear that. Oh and by the way... I will be taking my food ticker down for the week I'm an avocado so that you do get any ideas! :trouble:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- if you are anything like me... it's a good sign that you are breaking out. :thumbup:

Luna- When are you planning on testing again? You tested Sunday yes? How about test tomorrow? When is AF due again? Ack! 20 questions... want to play? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hehe - yes, I tested Friday and Sunday. BFNs.
But, I think AF is due Thursday. Who knows, though, really. My cycles are a bit wonky.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hehe - yes, I tested Friday and Sunday. BFNs.
> But, I think AF is due Thursday. Who knows, though, really. My cycles are a bit wonky.

You know HCG doubles every 48 to 72 hours yes?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I have a break out... It's rare for me pre :af: dunno :shrug: I've had a sharp twingey pinch today in various places in my general uterus area... I hope really here because there wasn't enough baby gravy this cycle :nope: :nope:
> 
> sarachka how's the frankenlambsoup looking?
> 
> Fingers, toes and EVERYTHING crossed for you!
> 
> I'm :sick: and :cry: now *damn Grey's Anatomy (though that was 2 hours ago)
> 
> I'm off to bed to read more Ina May. Oldest DS didn't sleep last night so guess who had to keep him company on his many trips to the loo. He's :shock: of the darkClick to expand...

Nauseous AND emotional!!! Ooer Trinity...looking good for your instinct to be right!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I have a break out... It's rare for me pre :af: dunno :shrug: I've had a sharp twingey pinch today in various places in my general uterus area... I hope really here because there wasn't enough baby gravy this cycle :nope: :nope:
> 
> sarachka how's the frankenlambsoup looking?
> 
> Fingers, toes and EVERYTHING crossed for you!
> 
> I'm :sick: and :cry: now *damn Grey's Anatomy (though that was 2 hours ago)
> 
> I'm off to bed to read more Ina May. Oldest DS didn't sleep last night so guess who had to keep him company on his many trips to the loo. He's :shock: of the darkClick to expand...
> 
> Nauseous AND emotional!!! Ooer Trinity...looking good for your instinct to be right!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Agreed! :thumbup: FX :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> :blush: Heh, gonna hide now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!

You weren't to know!:hugs: I often pity guests who arrive at the moment of a k post race, people start doing weird things:fool: One time Sarachka started posting 'mine'......'mine'.....'mine' etc until she got her post:haha:

You mentioned homebirths in an earlier post- they're something that interest me, although DH is totally against so I do anything just for the Spermination (another Sarachka derivitive- Verb; To Sperminate) and I'd be happy just to get to the Spermination stage and do anything DH wants for the Popping Out stage:thumbup: 
But I have 2 friends who both began the labour at home (intent on a homebirth) and who were both rushed to hospital in the last stages, the first with cardiac distress and the second an umbilical cord around baby's neck. So I don't know what to think now:shrug: With my LO there were complications, so I don't think I'd dare anything other than a sterilised French Hospital now, although a big part of me says that Nature has been doing this for soooooo long. I find it a really interesting area.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Heh, gonna hide now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!
> 
> You weren't to know!:hugs: I often pity guests who arrive at the moment of a k post race, people start doing weird things:fool: One time Sarachka started posting 'mine'......'mine'.....'mine' etc until she got her post:haha:
> 
> You mentioned homebirths in an earlier post- they're something that interest me, although DH is totally against so I do anything just for the Spermination (another Sarachka derivitive- Verb; To Sperminate) and I'd be happy just to get to the Spermination stage and do anything DH wants for the Popping Out stage:thumbup:
> But I have 2 friends who both began the labour at home (intent on a homebirth) and who were both rushed to hospital in the last stages, the first with cardiac distress and the second an umbilical cord around baby's neck. So I don't know what to think now:shrug: With my LO there were complications, so I don't think I'd dare anything other than a sterilised French Hospital now, although a big part of me says that Nature has been doing this for soooooo long. I find it a really interesting area.Click to expand...

Hmm... perhaps you can meet in the middle a bit and bring in a birthing ball and take showers/bath there. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie* I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.:flower: I lost a friend of a friend last year, and she said goodbye to her one month old boy...it haunts me daily, even though I didn't see her that often. TTC is challenging in many ways:hugs:

BUT! On a brighter note! Your boobs and your temps is lookin' good, and I am a GREAT BELIEVER in SOD'S LAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!many thanks to Joe:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Heh, gonna hide now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!
> 
> You weren't to know!:hugs: I often pity guests who arrive at the moment of a k post race, people start doing weird things:fool: One time Sarachka started posting 'mine'......'mine'.....'mine' etc until she got her post:haha:
> 
> You mentioned homebirths in an earlier post- they're something that interest me, although DH is totally against so I do anything just for the Spermination (another Sarachka derivitive- Verb; To Sperminate) and I'd be happy just to get to the Spermination stage and do anything DH wants for the Popping Out stage:thumbup:
> But I have 2 friends who both began the labour at home (intent on a homebirth) and who were both rushed to hospital in the last stages, the first with cardiac distress and the second an umbilical cord around baby's neck. So I don't know what to think now:shrug: With my LO there were complications, so I don't think I'd dare anything other than a sterilised French Hospital now, although a big part of me says that Nature has been doing this for soooooo long. I find it a really interesting area.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... perhaps you can meet in the middle a bit and bring in a birthing ball and take showers/bath there. :shrug:Click to expand...

_
I am a wateraholic,_ you see me with my swimming club twice a week! But LO got herself in a tangle with a Tsunami of a contraction so I had lots of hands-on intervention, I guess I was a breath away from emergency C-section but preferred not to ask:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, just so everyone knows....these are the winners of the coveted thousand'th posts so far.....

*1,000 Crunchie
2,000 Molly
3,000 Moomin
4,000 Sarachka
5,000 Ginge
6,000 Holly
7,000 Some random 
8,000 Trinity
9,000 Holly
10,000 Sarachka
11,000 Emandi
12,000 Jaynie*


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hehe - yes, I tested Friday and Sunday. BFNs.
> But, I think AF is due Thursday. Who knows, though, really. My cycles are a bit wonky.
> 
> You know HCG doubles every 48 to 72 hours yes?Click to expand...

Yep, I read that. If AF is late I'll test again. But, I don't really 'feel' pregnant, so...



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Heh, gonna hide now :blush:
> 
> Forgive me for being so naive...!
> 
> You weren't to know!:hugs: I often pity guests who arrive at the moment of a k post race, people start doing weird things:fool: One time Sarachka started posting 'mine'......'mine'.....'mine' etc until she got her post:haha:
> 
> You mentioned homebirths in an earlier post- they're something that interest me, although DH is totally against so I do anything just for the Spermination (another Sarachka derivitive- Verb; To Sperminate) and I'd be happy just to get to the Spermination stage and do anything DH wants for the Popping Out stage:thumbup:
> But I have 2 friends who both began the labour at home (intent on a homebirth) and who were both rushed to hospital in the last stages, the first with cardiac distress and the second an umbilical cord around baby's neck. So I don't know what to think now:shrug: With my LO there were complications, so I don't think I'd dare anything other than a sterilised French Hospital now, although a big part of me says that Nature has been doing this for soooooo long. I find it a really interesting area.Click to expand...

It's a bit scary for me, too. My mother had a terrible time during her pregnancy with me and both her and I nearly died during her labor. I was born via emergency c-section two whole months early. I was in intensive care for three weeks before I got to come home. My aunt reminded me of all this over Christmas. I'm considerably healthier than my mom was, so I'm hoping that's going to give me a leg up with the whole thing, but it does make me nervous.
At the hospital down the road from me there is an attached birthing center with midwives. I've contemplated going that route instead of a homebirth, but they must follow hospital protocols, too. 'Failure to progress' can mean a c-section pretty quick.

I'll just have to wait and see how it all goes. :)


----------



## new mummy2010

evening all well ust sat down to catch up !!!

Wow Jaynie looking good for you fx'd

How is everyone i got loads to catch up on, i have just been to morrisons with my mum as they have started their baby event today (asdas starts tomorrow!!) we bought electric tommie tippee sterilizer was down to £25 but came up at tilll as £13.33 bargain, 6 tommie tippee bottles £10,avent microwave sterilizer £5 another bargain!!(for mums)and johnsons bath products £1 each lots of them also some bumper nappie packs £9 (had leaflet for £2 off so £7 in the end!) and a new born pampers set £5(voucherfor £2.50 off so £2.50 in the end ) bottle warmer was £12 alll came to £50 odd pounds well happy with our bargains !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Mon bebes!
 



Attached Files:







Where'd she go.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 5









sweet girl.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LunaLady

Such sweet LOs you've got there, Molly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Aww Molly, your girls are just beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Aww Molly, your girls are just beautiful :cloud9:

Thanks... here's one more... better face pic of youngest...
 



Attached Files:







teehee.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Aww Molly, your girls are just beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks... here's one more... better face pic of youngest...Click to expand...

Delightfully cheeky :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Cuteness overload!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

My youngest is definitely the cheeky one... my oldest is so proper.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I have a break out... It's rare for me pre :af: dunno :shrug: I've had a sharp twingey pinch today in various places in my general uterus area... I hope really here because there wasn't enough baby gravy this cycle :nope: :nope:
> 
> sarachka how's the frankenlambsoup looking?
> 
> Fingers, toes and EVERYTHING crossed for you!
> 
> I'm :sick: and :cry: now *damn Grey's Anatomy (though that was 2 hours ago)
> 
> I'm off to bed to read more Ina May. Oldest DS didn't sleep last night so guess who had to keep him company on his many trips to the loo. He's :shock: of the darkClick to expand...
> 
> Nauseous AND emotional!!! Ooer Trinity...looking good for your instinct to be right!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I soooo hope so.:hugs: Trin you're so lovely and it was so sad your mc. And I know this time it will be :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## want2bamum86

im going to get a steriliser and bottles on wed where is the cheapest does ne1 know?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I have a break out... It's rare for me pre :af: dunno :shrug: I've had a sharp twingey pinch today in various places in my general uterus area... I hope really here because there wasn't enough baby gravy this cycle :nope: :nope:
> 
> sarachka how's the frankenlambsoup looking?
> 
> Fingers, toes and EVERYTHING crossed for you!
> 
> I'm :sick: and :cry: now *damn Grey's Anatomy (though that was 2 hours ago)
> 
> I'm off to bed to read more Ina May. Oldest DS didn't sleep last night so guess who had to keep him company on his many trips to the loo. He's :shock: of the darkClick to expand...
> 
> Nauseous AND emotional!!! Ooer Trinity...looking good for your instinct to be right!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I soooo hope so.:hugs: Trin you're so lovely and it was so sad your mc. And I know this time it will be :pink: :pink: :pink:Click to expand...

I send :pink: :dust: your way Trin my lovey.


----------



## mummyApril

Molly your daughters are gorgeous! 

Want2bmum what sort of sterilizer are you wanting to use?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aw Molly:awww: Such belle bébés! Have tou told them about 'Auntie HollyMonkey" yet!:haha: I'll tell bébé Holly tomorrow about "Tante Mollykins":rofl:


----------



## want2bamum86

not the microwave one


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Aw Molly:awww: Such belle bébés! Have tou told them about 'Auntie HollyMonkey" yet!:haha: I'll tell bébé Holly tomorrow about "Tante Mollykins":rofl:

:haha: I very much so should yes? In fact I think I will show them a pic just now of little miss Holly....


----------



## mummyApril

did anyone else just have problems getting on here just now? 

want2bamum do u want steam or cold water sterilizer? i prefer steam


----------



## want2bamum86

steam one


----------



## kit_cat

I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(

i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...

I thought it was my lappy!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I showed the girls your avatar and they cooed and awww'd and then started slamming me with questions, "Where is she?" France. 
"How old is she?" She just turned 1. 
"Is she our NEW baby?" :haha: No. 
"What is her name?" Holly. 
"She is so HAPPY!" She is isn't she? 
"Is she coming HERE??? To OUR HOUSE??" 
Commence jumping up and down.... 
"We want to play with her!!" She lives in France... it's too far. 
"Well... she should come anyway... can you get her phone number?" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum i recommend the avent steam sterilizer i used it for both my girls and am going to get another one this time around (altho i still have the old one in the loft lol) they are really good


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my lappy!Click to expand...

i knew it wasnt as i didnt have problems getting on google or facebook etc id cry if i couldnt get on facebook lol x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my lappy!Click to expand...

So did I! I restarted my computer and everything. :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=15K2TGPT2ZWN689NVEAW

theres a link to the sterilizer i think this is the older version though not sure :/


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my lappy!Click to expand...
> 
> i knew it wasnt as i didnt have problems getting on google or facebook etc id cry if i couldnt get on facebook lol xClick to expand...

:haha: This site and facebook are like drugs eh?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my lappy!Click to expand...
> 
> i knew it wasnt as i didnt have problems getting on google or facebook etc id cry if i couldnt get on facebook lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: This site and facebook are like drugs eh?Click to expand...

erm yes! lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I showed the girls your avatar and they cooed and awww'd and then started slamming me with questions, "Where is she?" France.
> "How old is she?" She just turned 1.
> "Is she our NEW baby?" :haha: No.
> "What is her name?" Holly.
> "She is so HAPPY!" She is isn't she?
> "Is she coming HERE??? To OUR HOUSE??"
> Commence jumping up and down....
> "We want to play with her!!" She lives in France... it's too far.
> "Well... she should come anyway... can you get her phone number?" :haha:

Awww :awww: such sweet innocence :flower: That would be an interesting phonecall! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my lappy!Click to expand...
> 
> i knew it wasnt as i didnt have problems getting on google or facebook etc id cry if i couldnt get on facebook lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: This site and facebook are like drugs eh?Click to expand...

Agreed! I haven't gotten much done since I joined all you girls!! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I showed the girls your avatar and they cooed and awww'd and then started slamming me with questions, "Where is she?" France.
> "How old is she?" She just turned 1.
> "Is she our NEW baby?" :haha: No.
> "What is her name?" Holly.
> "She is so HAPPY!" She is isn't she?
> "Is she coming HERE??? To OUR HOUSE??"
> Commence jumping up and down....
> "We want to play with her!!" She lives in France... it's too far.
> "Well... she should come anyway... can you get her phone number?" :haha:
> 
> Awww :awww: such sweet innocence :flower: That would be an interesting phonecall! :haha:Click to expand...

Well I asked them why they wanted me to get her phone number and they told me that it was so we could get her address. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my lappy!Click to expand...
> 
> i knew it wasnt as i didnt have problems getting on google or facebook etc id cry if i couldnt get on facebook lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: This site and facebook are like drugs eh?Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! I haven't gotten much done since I joined all you girls!! :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: I know what you mean...I am a mean multi-tasker these days...Always B&B and ......whatever :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit thanks for listing the 000 posts! 

I'm glad I got one :hugs: 

newmummy :wohoo: :yipee: for the mum and baby event and some bargains!

Trin I couldn't reply before and you are probably in bed but thanks to you for the pma! I hope so too I wish we could all her pregnant at the same time and be bump buddies and have kids at the same age!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> im going to get a steriliser and bottles on wed where is the cheapest does ne1 know?

I breast fed and DH was starting a new job at the time so no way he could help so didn't buy much stuff like that, but* Kit *just got a steriliser and bottles to share with hubby so she might be able to help?
*Kit?*:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!

ME TOO! Ooooooo the Spooks today!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my lappy!Click to expand...
> 
> i knew it wasnt as i didnt have problems getting on google or facebook etc id cry if i couldnt get on facebook lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: This site and facebook are like drugs eh?Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! I haven't gotten much done since I joined all you girls!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean...I am a mean multi-tasker these days...Always B&B and ......whatever :winkwink:Click to expand...

I haven't been near facebook in my life! You guys are bad enough!!! I can't believe how quickly 3 hrs can pass in your company:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- did you catch the conversation I had with the girls about Holly?


----------



## want2bamum86

than x mummyapril x


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> than x mummyapril x

are you planning on breast feeding aswell? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:
 

> Holly- I showed the girls your avatar and they cooed and awww'd and then started slamming me with questions, "Where is she?" France.
> "How old is she?" She just turned 1.
> "Is she our NEW baby?" :haha: No.
> "What is her name?" Holly.
> "She is so HAPPY!" She is isn't she?
> "Is she coming HERE??? To OUR HOUSE??"
> Commence jumping up and down....
> "We want to play with her!!" She lives in France... it's too far.
> "Well... she should come anyway... can you get her phone number?" :haha:

:awww::awww:
Tell your lovely daughters that...." little Holly is VERY happy, but had a bit of an upset tummy today because she's started drinking grown up's milk and it's not the same as special baby milk. And she has a new toy, a set of musical instruments which is really for girls of your age, but that little Holly will probably enjoy anyway... there's a tambourine, a triangle, a pair of maracas, a clapper and a drum":flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Will do! :thumbup:

Any turtles have girl name ideas?? I tried to ask the girls for ideas but they could only come up with "rainbow" "star" "happyface" , etc. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!

I couldn't get back on after that visitor message I sent you!:haha: That'll teach me to play silly buggers!


----------



## mummyApril

well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Will do! :thumbup:
> 
> Any turtles have girl name ideas?? I tried to ask the girls for ideas but they could only come up with "rainbow" "star" "happyface" , etc. :dohh: :haha:

I dig Happyface:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My next girl will be called Emily:flower: 


OH YES WHICH REMINDS ME! GORGE NEW AVATAR EMANDI!:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x

Poor thing:hugs: Throwing up or just the nausea version?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Will do! :thumbup:
> 
> Any turtles have girl name ideas?? I tried to ask the girls for ideas but they could only come up with "rainbow" "star" "happyface" , etc. :dohh: :haha:
> 
> I dig Happyface:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hippy. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I asked my OH about Aimee the other night... he said that it sounds like Aimee is the person being "aimed" at... like with a gun. :wacko: :dohh: Sometimes that man's brain works in the oddest ways.


----------



## want2bamum86

mummy april no i aint it scares me


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I asked my OH about Aimee the other night... he said that it sounds like Aimee is the person being "aimed" at... like with a gun. :wacko: :dohh: Sometimes that man's brain works in the oddest ways.

I'm a huge nerd and play World of Warcraft with my hubby - and my hunter character's name is Aimee... for that reason! :thumbup:

I love the name, though. :)

For girls, I've come up with Aedrielle. Pernounced Aide-ree-elle. I thought I'd made it up (again, because I'm geekier than geeky and wanted an original name for a World of Warcraft character), but apparently I haven't. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x
> 
> Poor thing:hugs: Throwing up or just the nausea version?Click to expand...

throwing up :/ urgh


----------



## want2bamum86

ne1 else got cravings


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> mummy april no i aint it scares me

why does it scare you?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x
> 
> Poor thing:hugs: Throwing up or just the nausea version?Click to expand...
> 
> throwing up :/ urghClick to expand...

I am afraid of that... :( Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

want2bamum86 said:


> ne1 else got cravings

yes random things will pop into my head that i have to have but i have a thing for golden grahams lol


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x
> 
> Poor thing:hugs: Throwing up or just the nausea version?Click to expand...
> 
> throwing up :/ urghClick to expand...
> 
> I am afraid of that... :( Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou hun, i was just sitting here feeling a little nauseas then i was running lol listening to OH laughing as i pounded up the stairs (he cares really lol )


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG 11pm already, the days do fly by! Nighty all :hugs2: I have booked DH for :sex: tomorrow night and Thursday night, hoping to O on Thursday. 
WOW! That was remarkably 'on topic'! 
Big kiss all:kiss:
PS I would so love to drop by with Holly tomorrow Molly, and your DD's could put clips in her hair, she'd think it was such FUN!:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I asked my OH about Aimee the other night... he said that it sounds like Aimee is the person being "aimed" at... like with a gun. :wacko: :dohh: Sometimes that man's brain works in the oddest ways.
> 
> I'm a huge nerd and play World of Warcraft with my hubby - and my hunter character's name is Aimee... for that reason! :thumbup:
> 
> I love the name, though. :)
> 
> For girls, I've come up with Aedrielle. Pernounced Aide-ree-elle. I thought I'd made it up (again, because I'm geekier than geeky and wanted an original name for a World of Warcraft character), but apparently I haven't. :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe it's a case of "WoW people think a like" :haha: Quite a few years ago now my OH used to play WoW... around the time it first came out. I don't understand video game addiction... I don't judge (don't worry) but I just don't understand. I haven't loved a video game since the original mario brothers and donkey kong. :haha: And I haven't played that in forever! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Well my dears...it's time for me to retire for the evening. Night night one and all :hugs: Oh, and my avocado is definitely on the move these days...more weird sensations early this morning as I lay in bed!! 

:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> ne1 else got cravings
> 
> yes random things will pop into my head that i have to have but i have a thing for golden grahams lolClick to expand...

I spoke to my brother on the phone this morning, he told me has Golden Grahams cravings at the moment:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Kit! Aww... bebe movements... So sweet. I can't wait! Sleep well kitten.

Holly- sleep well... it'll be nice to see you girls tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

good night holly and kit and good night everyone else i am off to sleep this sickness off :) x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x
> 
> Poor thing:hugs: Throwing up or just the nausea version?Click to expand...
> 
> throwing up :/ urghClick to expand...
> 
> I am afraid of that... :( Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou hun, i was just sitting here feeling a little nauseas then i was running lol listening to OH laughing as i pounded up the stairs (he cares really lol )Click to expand...

Meanie! :growlmad: Is this your first time actually being sick? Or did the vomiting kick in earlier?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Well my dears...it's time for me to retire for the evening. Night night one and all :hugs: Oh, and my avocado is definitely on the move these days...more weird sensations early this morning as I lay in bed!!
> 
> :kiss:

Night Kit, sleep easy with that avocado of yourshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> ne1 else got cravings
> 
> yes random things will pop into my head that i have to have but i have a thing for golden grahams lolClick to expand...
> 
> I spoke to my brother on the phone this morning, he told me has Golden Grahams cravings at the moment:haha:Click to expand...

is there something he should be telling you? lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x
> 
> Poor thing:hugs: Throwing up or just the nausea version?Click to expand...
> 
> throwing up :/ urghClick to expand...
> 
> I am afraid of that... :( Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou hun, i was just sitting here feeling a little nauseas then i was running lol listening to OH laughing as i pounded up the stairs (he cares really lol )Click to expand...
> 
> Meanie! :growlmad: Is this your first time actually being sick? Or did the vomiting kick in earlier?Click to expand...

i had it constantly early on this pregnancy then it all calmed down to just nausea n now back to vomiting again nice! lol i hope im ok tomoro as i have college! :/ x


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I asked my OH about Aimee the other night... he said that it sounds like Aimee is the person being "aimed" at... like with a gun. :wacko: :dohh: Sometimes that man's brain works in the oddest ways.
> 
> I'm a huge nerd and play World of Warcraft with my hubby - and my hunter character's name is Aimee... for that reason! :thumbup:
> 
> I love the name, though. :)
> 
> For girls, I've come up with Aedrielle. Pernounced Aide-ree-elle. I thought I'd made it up (again, because I'm geekier than geeky and wanted an original name for a World of Warcraft character), but apparently I haven't. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's a case of "WoW people think a like" :haha: Quite a few years ago now my OH used to play WoW... around the time it first came out. I don't understand video game addiction... I don't judge (don't worry) but I just don't understand. I haven't loved a video game since the original mario brothers and donkey kong. :haha: And I haven't played that in forever! :haha:Click to expand...

Thankfully neither of us are addicted anymore. I can happily go on vacation without thinking of it in the least! We've been playing for over five years (one of the first things we did together when we started dating! He got me hooked) and it's just something fun we do together on quite weeknights or even bust out several hours worth on the weekends. We're really homey people, so it works. Even got DH's MOM to play with us! LOL! She's almost got a max level character! It's challenging to play with her, though, because it's like she forgets how to play the game every time she logs out. :dohh: LOL.


----------



## LunaLady

Good night you European turtles!! :D


----------



## mummyApril

good night everyone see you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I asked my OH about Aimee the other night... he said that it sounds like Aimee is the person being "aimed" at... like with a gun. :wacko: :dohh: Sometimes that man's brain works in the oddest ways.
> 
> I'm a huge nerd and play World of Warcraft with my hubby - and my hunter character's name is Aimee... for that reason! :thumbup:
> 
> I love the name, though. :)
> 
> For girls, I've come up with Aedrielle. Pernounced Aide-ree-elle. I thought I'd made it up (again, because I'm geekier than geeky and wanted an original name for a World of Warcraft character), but apparently I haven't. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's a case of "WoW people think a like" :haha: Quite a few years ago now my OH used to play WoW... around the time it first came out. I don't understand video game addiction... I don't judge (don't worry) but I just don't understand. I haven't loved a video game since the original mario brothers and donkey kong. :haha: And I haven't played that in forever! :haha:Click to expand...

I had mario Bros and Donkey Kong!:hugs: Night night, really off this time...


----------



## Mollykins

April- I hope you feel fit as a fiddle tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- I hope you feel fit as a fiddle tomorrow! :thumbup:

thankyou sweet x


----------



## Mollykins

I'm off to sort this house out. Thanks to my copious use of ginger, my tum is finally settled enough for some heavy chores/cleaning. :dohh: That reminds me! OH didn't take the garbage out before he left. :sick:


----------



## emandi

Just managed to finish reading all posts ...... and you've all gone? :cry:

Jaynie :flower:, CONGRATULATIONS on catching the post :thumbup:.
Molly :flower:, your girls are adobrale! And I loved the conversation about little Holly :haha:.
Holly :flower:, I looove avocados too! But :shhh:, don't tell Kit. We can stalk her avocado secretly :winkwink:.

Good night/day to all of you my lovely turtle :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry we missed you Emandi! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, I found this link for those of you who were interested in using cups for TTC:
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/softcup.html

There are some reviews on the side. This isn't the TYPE of menstrual cup I have - I have a reusable one and these are disposable, and they are different in shape (they work quite differently). But, same idea :D

And, here's a thread about it:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html


----------



## x-ginge-x

Seriously busy day for me and now 02:17am and signing off after catching up :dohh: this is not good, i have a massive cleanup operation to do tomorrow as there is sawdust everywhere :/ night everyone 

Trin sad to hear that and hope you have a :bfp: on the way!

Molly your girls are adorable loved the convo about holly :)

:wave: to all other turtles


----------



## Mollykins

I think we've decided on a girl name. :dance: Would you all like to know? Or should I make you wait until I wake up in the morning.... ??? Hmmm :-k Decisions decisions... :winkwink: 

All right, I won't be mean. We are 80% sure that if it's a girl, her name shall be Claire Mireille :flower:

What do you think?


----------



## LunaLady

I like that name! Sounds very French!!

I've always loved the name Claire. In fact, I've been contemplating a middle name for 'Aedrielle' and Claire was one that popped in my mind. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Another rather early start for me, just about to hit the road.

Hope everyone has a great day and I will catch up with you all later :hugs:

Oh, and Molly...beautiful name choice for a girl :thumbup:

:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

morning turtles:kiss:



Mollykins said:


> Mon bebes!

Aw they are gorgeous Molls so cutesy:hugs: and very cheeky smiles !!! 



want2bamum86 said:


> im going to get a steriliser and bottles on wed where is the cheapest does ne1 know?

i posted on pg before the one im quoting you off about baby events:thumbup:asda & morrisons got my electric sterilizer 13.33 tommie tippee



mummyApril said:


> did anyone else just have problems getting on here just now?
> 
> want2bamum do u want steam or cold water sterilizer? i prefer steam


me me me!!!:growlmad:thats why i didnt stay on nearlly threw lappy out of window was in a rage had loads to catch up on and banks to check hence early morning post!!!





kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had problems April! Keep getting thrown off :(
> 
> i think its ok now i couldnt get on for ages think site went down for a while :/Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my lappy!Click to expand...

me too :dohh:silly bnb:nope:



mummyApril said:


> well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x




mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i can officially say my morning sickness is back in full flow lol x
> 
> Poor thing:hugs: Throwing up or just the nausea version?Click to expand...
> 
> throwing up :/ urghClick to expand...
> 
> I am afraid of that... :( Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou hun, i was just sitting here feeling a little nauseas then i was running lol listening to OH laughing as i pounded up the stairs (he cares really lol )Click to expand...
> 
> Meanie! :growlmad: Is this your first time actually being sick? Or did the vomiting kick in earlier?Click to expand...
> 
> i had it constantly early on this pregnancy then it all calmed down to just nausea n now back to vomiting again nice! lol i hope im ok tomoro as i have college! :/ xClick to expand...

Mine has April been feeling it since late last night just nausea though so not to bad i guess hope you feel better soon
:hugs:

Hope you are all well have good days evenings sleeps:winkwink:

will be on properly tonight hey Trin i hope to the heavens and back your feelings are good and to Jaynie too:thumbup::baby:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all!

Sorry to swoop in with a question without responding to last nights posts but I have an important question. 

I took this OPK about 9pm yesterday but forgot to look at it until this morning. It looks pretty positive now it's dried, so can I count that as positive ?!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b18c21a2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would count that as positive myself Sarachka:thumbup:

Hope mine arrive today:mail: Just did a digi, I'm due to O the day after tomorrow but wanted to be on early O alert in case it's catching:haha: But no smiley, and the CBFM gave me a low. Now with all that I should be :cry: BUT I had an enormous amount of what may be EWCM.....samples are drying and I need daylight to see them since my microscrope bulb is broken...

RESULTS ASAP! 

Morning all:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Deffo positive !!!! 

Morning ladies, good luck with your team today kit !!! 

Holly ignore that mean cbfm.... They have no social skills .....mine is still hidden in my drawer but I do like to scowl at it every now and again !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....

Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Deffo positive !!!!
> 
> Morning ladies, good luck with your team today kit !!!
> 
> Holly ignore that mean cbfm.... They have no social skills .....mine is still hidden in my drawer but I do like to scowl at it every now and again !!!

Once you start showing you can walk past it thrusting your big overly fertile peak belly in its little mean weasley face


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly why are your posts wider than everyone elses? I have to slide yours along to read the whole thing. Do you have a frankencomputer?:haha:

Nice name by the way:thumbup: One of my best running team friends is called Mireille:friends: but then I do live in France so there are lots of Mireilles around!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!
> 
> I couldn't get back on after that visitor message I sent you!:haha: That'll teach me to play silly buggers!Click to expand...

I couldn't get back on all night! Just could see purple and the net ticking over but alas it was froze and I fell asleep waiting :haha: off to catch up with the thread and :coffee: then I must dash in to the village :flower: 

FF have moved my O day again! I am only 4DPO. I will be a weekend tester so Emandi - you may have to go ahed without me! (but the OH doesn't know how TTC obsessed I am so I could even wait until Monday, but then what if it's GOOD news?)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooooooo I just had a glance at one of the almost dry samples, LOTS OF FERNING:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!
> 
> I couldn't get back on after that visitor message I sent you!:haha: That'll teach me to play silly buggers!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get back on all night! Just could see purple and the net ticking over but alas it was froze and I fell asleep waiting :haha: off to catch up with the thread and :coffee: then I must dash in to the village :flower:
> 
> FF have moved my O day again! I am only 4DPO. I will be a weekend tester so Emandi - you may have to go ahed without me! (but the OH doesn't know how TTC obsessed I am so I could even wait until Monday, but then what if it's GOOD news?)Click to expand...

Maybe we should have each other's phone numbers:haha: At least then if there's a total web collapse we can text each other with our hpt results:telephone:
My temps are crazy, its just today's EWCM that's keeping me in an ovulatory dynamic:fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh my.. They are erratic! At least you have your ferning! Like you say and your EWCM that keep ovulation in the forefront! I have to say I kindo of like the temping method it's exciting! Am I 6DPO, 10DPO or a measly 6DPO? Who knows... I give up!! At any rate my o so excitable dip is now less excitingly at 4DPO... Holly you must show US pictures (would that motivate?) of your completed bathroom

Molly :thumbup: for your name! I had a good friend named Claire when I was younger she's very nice (real life people affect a name choice - don't you think?) I hope you ladies from the states are sleeping very soundly as I type this under my duvet :haha:

:hi: Ginge sorry I didn't get to see you yesterday and that you have a lot to do today :growlmad: hopefully you will get on soon for a proper catch up with us!

:hi: Kit and moveable avocado :happydance: so sweet :cloud9:

April I hope you aren't too :sick: for college today... What college course are ya doing?


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly phone n umbers for emergency testing pics :haha: :rofl: our OH's would actually crack up don't ya think!

How could I forget sarachka... Love bunny, that's a positive :happydance: your 'properly inserted internally' pre seed session should work a treat :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: did you dtd last night at all?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I'm afraid I slept in...very late...and haven't walked at all :blush: The boys go back to school tomorrow so today was my last day I could sleep in a bit. And I've had lots of twinges and gotten all superstitious about the walking. I started walking when I found out I was pregnant and then I had the mc. I'm sure the walking didn't cause it but it's there in the back of my mind

*Molly*, lovely name. My girl name is all set: Tori. Had it for more than 10 years (I am a HUGE Tori Amos fan). The second name changes: Raven, Charlotte, Scarlet, Imogen...). And GORGEOUS girls!

*Jaynie*, I thought you O'd on day 19. Seems right with your temps. Test with me on Saturday :happydance:

*Kit*, that's SO exciting when you feel movement. It's my best :thumbup:

*Sarachka*, I would count it is a positive

*Holly*, YAY for ferning :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I could :test: with you Trin actually... I could sneak one when I am up for my temp! That's 10DPO for me... I think CD19 works out better if it's CD19 (that they have said now) I have had :sex: twice (rather than once) in my fertile period, and gives renewed hope about my lack of symptoms :shrug: anyway, enough on topic discussion!!

Glad you got to sleep in, do the boys have a summer holiday at Christmas? Our kids went back ages ago bless them... I'm sure one day of missed walking is no biggie. I like walking too a lot but I always have ot have a purpose like 'i'll walk to the bank' or i'll walk to the 'nice' coffee shop... Have to have a mission, I guess!! 

I really should get dressed and go to the bank! 

:hi: crunchie! I see you lurking on the sly at work :ninja: :guns: how you feeling? Still knicker checking :hugs:?


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!
> 
> I couldn't get back on after that visitor message I sent you!:haha: That'll teach me to play silly buggers!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get back on all night! Just could see purple and the net ticking over but alas it was froze and I fell asleep waiting :haha: off to catch up with the thread and :coffee: then I must dash in to the village :flower:
> 
> FF have moved my O day again! I am only 4DPO. I will be a weekend tester so Emandi - you may have to go ahed without me! (but the OH doesn't know how TTC obsessed I am so I could even wait until Monday, but then what if it's GOOD news?)Click to expand...

:sad2::brat: I want my testing buddy! Not fair! :sulk:[-( 

Sorry Jaynie, looks like ff is playing with you.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I could :test: with you Trin actually... I could sneak one when I am up for my temp! That's 10DPO for me... I think CD19 works out better if it's CD19 (that they have said now) I have had :sex: twice (rather than once) in my fertile period, and gives renewed hope about my lack of symptoms :shrug: anyway, enough on topic discussion!!
> 
> Glad you got to sleep in, do the boys have a summer holiday at Christmas? Our kids went back ages ago bless them... I'm sure one day of missed walking is no biggie. I like walking too a lot but I always have ot have a purpose like 'i'll walk to the bank' or i'll walk to the 'nice' coffee shop... Have to have a mission, I guess!!
> 
> I really should get dressed and go to the bank!
> 
> :hi: crunchie! I see you lurking on the sly at work :ninja: :guns: how you feeling? Still knicker checking :hugs:?

The boys have been on holiday from the second week of December (they broke up late this year because they had an extra-long holiday in June for the world cup). It is a LONG holiday for the parents :haha:
We can't really walk to the shops or to the bank etc - not safe enough. Most people drive everywhere or catch minibus taxis. We can walk along the promenade or places like that but you definitely wouldn't take a handbag or anything like that. I feel sorry for tourists who come here and have their cameras stolen or bags snatched because they are just clueless. I feel weird when I go visit my granddad in England and we leave our shopping in the front of the bus. I get paranoid and strain my neck watching it :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*HELLO AGAIN*

Thanks to all of you who thinks it's positive. *So then* that means that 'egg drop' should be about 24 hours after that positive test??! We DTD with the internally inserted pre-seed last night, and we will again tonight. TMI: We did it on the lounge floor and I was worried that it would all fall out of me and I had to tell him off for making me laugh "because I'll lose your stuff!" (I'm so coy and sexy) but I discovered if you clench your pubic floor muscles you can keep it all in long enough to walk upstairs, brush your teeth and get in bed! magic!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I've just been perving your chart, you could have O'd CD 20? But it doesn't really matter since you covered all your bases deed wise and your temp's still up :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *HELLO AGAIN*
> 
> Thanks to all of you who thinks it's positive. *So then* that means that 'egg drop' should be about 24 hours after that positive test??! We DTD with the internally inserted pre-seed last night, and we will again tonight. TMI: We did it on the lounge floor and I was worried that it would all fall out of me and I had to tell him off for making me laugh "because I'll lose your stuff!" (I'm so coy and sexy) but I discovered if you clench your pubic floor muscles you can keep it all in long enough to walk upstairs, brush your teeth and get in bed! magic!

I'm going to brush my teeth and go to the loo before spermination in bed this evening, so I don't have to move afterwards until the morning.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I could :test: with you Trin actually... I could sneak one when I am up for my temp! That's 10DPO for me... I think CD19 works out better if it's CD19 (that they have said now) I have had :sex: twice (rather than once) in my fertile period, and gives renewed hope about my lack of symptoms :shrug: anyway, enough on topic discussion!!
> 
> Glad you got to sleep in, do the boys have a summer holiday at Christmas? Our kids went back ages ago bless them... I'm sure one day of missed walking is no biggie. I like walking too a lot but I always have ot have a purpose like 'i'll walk to the bank' or i'll walk to the 'nice' coffee shop... Have to have a mission, I guess!!
> 
> I really should get dressed and go to the bank!
> 
> :hi: crunchie! I see you lurking on the sly at work :ninja: :guns: how you feeling? Still knicker checking :hugs:?
> 
> The boys have been on holiday from the second week of December (they broke up late this year because they had an extra-long holiday in June for the world cup). It is a LONG holiday for the parents :haha:
> We can't really walk to the shops or to the bank etc - not safe enough. Most people drive everywhere or catch minibus taxis. We can walk along the promenade or places like that but you definitely wouldn't take a handbag or anything like that. I feel sorry for tourists who come here and have their cameras stolen or bags snatched because they are just clueless. I feel weird when I go visit my granddad in England and we leave our shopping in the front of the bus. I get paranoid and strain my neck watching it :haha:Click to expand...

:argh: I'm not going to like that leg of my Turtles Bicycle Tour


----------



## Sarachka

*MOLLY* Where is the pic of your girls? I can't find it!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:-= I'll go decorate the bathroom then....https://hamptons.guestofaguest.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/hamptonstumbleweed_by_michaelanthony.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

so DTD tonight should ensure it's all good. I hope his swimmers are swimming safely in the pre-seed. I hope they are feeding off it, all nourished and strong, flying towards humpty dumpty. Maybe there will be two eggies waiting for it, and a girl and boy sperm will fertilise them, then each eggy will split into indenticle twins, producing quads. Fancy. Then I can use all 4 of the names I have, and shut up shop forever.


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE It's a bit sucky your ovulation day was moved, because I was looking forward to your testing ASAP but it's good that it means you BDed more in your fertile period.


----------



## HollyMonkey

For Crunchie and anyone else who is bored at work...This is yesterday's cm, just a strip of small ferns down the central channel of other 'matter'....
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

And these are todays- great whopping fernulations...
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!
> 
> I couldn't get back on after that visitor message I sent you!:haha: That'll teach me to play silly buggers!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get back on all night! Just could see purple and the net ticking over but alas it was froze and I fell asleep waiting :haha: off to catch up with the thread and :coffee: then I must dash in to the village :flower:
> 
> FF have moved my O day again! I am only 4DPO. I will be a weekend tester so Emandi - you may have to go ahed without me! (but the OH doesn't know how TTC obsessed I am so I could even wait until Monday, but then what if it's GOOD news?)Click to expand...
> 
> :sad2::brat: I want my testing buddy! Not fair! :sulk:[-(
> 
> Sorry Jaynie, looks like ff is playing with you.Click to expand...



It's ok emandi... It is still quite new and exciting to me - if they did this a couple of months down the line i would be like :saywhat: :growlmad: :sulk: 

I was looking forward to having you as a testing buddy :flower: i'm sure our testing paths will cross again - hopefully they won't need to because we will both get :bfp:s this week/end!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> *HELLO AGAIN*
> 
> Thanks to all of you who thinks it's positive. *So then* that means that 'egg drop' should be about 24 hours after that positive test??! We DTD with the internally inserted pre-seed last night, and we will again tonight. TMI: We did it on the lounge floor and I was worried that it would all fall out of me and I had to tell him off for making me laugh "because I'll lose your stuff!" (I'm so coy and sexy) but I discovered if you clench your pubic floor muscles you can keep it all in long enough to walk upstairs, brush your teeth and get in bed! magic!

I can't clench long enough to do all of those things! Ha! I have to do it all first like Holly!


----------



## Sarachka

lovely nonnie-juice Hollz. I so want a microscope!

I'm bored at work, such a change! I normally LOVE my job haaaaa.

20 minutes until lunch break. Can't wait to get outta these 4 walls for a little bit.


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: :wohoo: Holly has ferning! Is ferning the snowflake pattern?


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I could :test: with you Trin actually... I could sneak one when I am up for my temp! That's 10DPO for me... I think CD19 works out better if it's CD19 (that they have said now) I have had :sex: twice (rather than once) in my fertile period, and gives renewed hope about my lack of symptoms :shrug: anyway, enough on topic discussion!!
> 
> Glad you got to sleep in, do the boys have a summer holiday at Christmas? Our kids went back ages ago bless them... I'm sure one day of missed walking is no biggie. I like walking too a lot but I always have ot have a purpose like 'i'll walk to the bank' or i'll walk to the 'nice' coffee shop... Have to have a mission, I guess!!
> 
> I really should get dressed and go to the bank!
> 
> :hi: crunchie! I see you lurking on the sly at work :ninja: :guns: how you feeling? Still knicker checking :hugs:?
> 
> The boys have been on holiday from the second week of December (they broke up late this year because they had an extra-long holiday in June for the world cup). It is a LONG holiday for the parents :haha:
> We can't really walk to the shops or to the bank etc - not safe enough. Most people drive everywhere or catch minibus taxis. We can walk along the promenade or places like that but you definitely wouldn't take a handbag or anything like that. I feel sorry for tourists who come here and have their cameras stolen or bags snatched because they are just clueless. I feel weird when I go visit my granddad in England and we leave our shopping in the front of the bus. I get paranoid and strain my neck watching it :haha:Click to expand...

It does sound rough there! Is it a myth that certain defence things are legal on your cars? Because there was a problem. I have heard of cars having a flame thrower, blades etc etc to prevent them from being hijacked at lights and such! 

Things get pinched here too but nowhere near as bad! I wouldn't like to go to S.Africa with so many troubles... Saying that, anyone heard about the Irish girl that went to Mauritious on her honeymoon and got murdered going back to her hotel room for biscuits?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: sarachka 

I am going to watch one born every minute on 4od when you go for lunch! I have been out this morning and have house related stuff to do today but as my OH doesn't let me watch anything I have to watch it all on catch up...

I was looking forward to testing this week too! I will be a WEEkend tester :haha: with Trin!


----------



## MoominMumma

Afternoon my lovelies! :flower: 

I am soooo sorry about not coming back to tell u all my news! My phone wouldn't load bnb and when I got in we went to Brighton for the evening! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is ok? And not too mad at me? :blush:

Ok so here's my BIG NEWS of the moment....(brace yourselves! :haha:)

The other day a family friend who I've known since I was about 10 years old (omg that's nearly 13 years! :shock:) He text me the other day and said he has been invited to a celebrity charity gala and he said would I like to go with him! :happydance: 

Thing is he is a doorman and works at many big clubs in London so he gets invites to these things loads! 

He basically said that we go down there on Fri 25th feb to a TOP hotel and the reception starts at 8pm and finished at 1.30am! I get CHAUFFER DRIVEN (spelling lol) to the reception... All food and drink is free! And we spend the night at this hotel! 

Before anyone gets any dirty thoughts... :haha: I can assure u all that NOTHING OF THAT NATURE WILL HAPPEN! lol! 

He is VERY loaded so he has said that he will take me shopping to London and we will get my outfit and shoes.... And of course a NEW HANDBAG! :haha: And whatever else I need! :happydance:!! His company will pay for the hotel and everything but he will get my outfit! Ibe gotta where a dress but it's soooo worth it! :winkwink:

Told Dave all about it and he said that's cool and I should defo go as u don't get that offer everyday! :happydance:!!!

So I'm kinda on :cloud9: at the mo!!

What do my turtles think?

:flower:

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah Moomin, sweet Moomin! 

You have returned! All hail Moomim :happydance:

You should go obviously... You asking in case you might be preggo? Are you still NTNP? It does sound like dream night :cloud9:

Some friends of ours want us to go camping across Europe - France and Spain mainly but stay in 3 or 4 places along the way... I can't because it's very likely that I will be preggo - PMA PMA PMA! BUT I love camping and adventure and if I can't go I will be sorry to miss it!!


----------



## Sarachka

*MOOMIN* ooh that's so exciting!! Do yuo know what celebs will be there? Does this friend fancy you?

*JAYNIE* Yes no camping for you. Nice hotels are fine though, have a nice hotel holiday in Spain. Camping = not my thing.


I am very excited for tonight's TV viewing - *My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding* the series is on! Did anyone watch the one-off documentary about traveller weddings? Well they're doing a whole series now, each episode features a different wedding story. Oh gosh, I can't wait. I love car crash TV. It's going to be fantastically hideous!


----------



## firstbaby25

I secretly love car crash tv in that I don't watch TV at all, but if you catch me unawares with 16 and pregnant, teen mom, gypsy weddings I will sit and watch it all. But by choice I wouldn't put it on, besides if my OH won't watch one born every minute then what chance do I have with a programme dedicated to gypsy weddings! 

Holly - Love love love the avatar such a beautiful baby!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly why are your posts wider than everyone elses? I have to slide yours along to read the whole thing. Do you have a frankencomputer?:haha:
> 
> Nice name by the way:thumbup: One of my best running team friends is called Mireille:friends: but then I do live in France so there are lots of Mireilles around!

I have no idea why 
they are so wide
perhaps this will
help some? I am
so sorry... 
Perhaps I'm just 
a wide load? :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I know for sure that if you have known someone with a particular name and that person was nice... you remember. In the reverse as well... my OH offered a name the other night and I immediately thought of this horribly mean girl I new when I was 8 years old! :nope: Definitely tainted my view of that name. 

Emandi, Jaynie, Trin... anyone else... 

When are you testing??


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Not sure where the piccys are... I will go back and look soon. :thumbup:

Moomin!! How exciting is that?! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I love little Miss' new avatar pic! Hurry up and come over... I need to squeeze her. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Phew! I got home and my treadmill gave me a very accusing look...so even though it is about 500*C in the shade...I did my 5km :thumbup: Didn't feel too well tho

Now I'm going to catch up quickly before I make mac & cheese (boys' request for night before school dinner) and school lunches


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> The boys have been on holiday from the second week of December (they broke up late this year because they had an extra-long holiday in June for the world cup). It is a LONG holiday for the parents :haha:
> We can't really walk to the shops or to the bank etc - not safe enough. Most people drive everywhere or catch minibus taxis. We can walk along the promenade or places like that but you definitely wouldn't take a handbag or anything like that. I feel sorry for tourists who come here and have their cameras stolen or bags snatched because they are just clueless. I feel weird when I go visit my granddad in England and we leave our shopping in the front of the bus. I get paranoid and strain my neck watching it :haha:
> 
> :argh: I'm not going to like that leg of my Turtles Bicycle TourClick to expand...

I'll lend you Zeus, the Rottweiler :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly - is it early for you? Before 6am? You are an early riser! I am thinking of testing with Trinity in Saturday, Emandi and I were going to test on Wednesday/Thursday but my O date has moved forward again :growlmad: :dohh:. So on Saturday I will only be 10dpo but I am embracing my (and yours) POAS addiction this cycle. 

:hi: trin! Testing buddy! I am sooo glad you went on your treadmill, makes you fell better when you do something that you set out to do :hugs: Mac and cheese sounds awesome right about now, i'm hungry! VERY hungry! The boys having like a last supper - bless them! 

I forgot to tell you all that I definitely had a very weird and unusual for me, sore pit this morning. Not from shaving and just one :shrug: and it is coupled with pain in my boobies it isn't constant but occassionally I will have a pain in them either one (connected to armpit) or both of them :shrug: I just thought i'd talk on topic for a bit!!


----------



## Mollykins

Morning ladies. :coffee:

I have a weird one for you today... I woke up at 0241 and could have sworn that I smelled burning toast. Absolutely no joke. I went from asleep to sitting up in bed, wide awake in about 2 seconds. Once I was awake... I didn't smell it again. How odd is that?? :shrug: I am going to say it was pregnancy related so that I don't feel so :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- It's 0734 here right now. On weekdays I'm usually at the computer by 0700 and busy catching up. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> It does sound rough there! Is it a myth that certain defence things are legal on your cars? Because there was a problem. I have heard of cars having a flame thrower, blades etc etc to prevent them from being hijacked at lights and such!
> 
> Things get pinched here too but nowhere near as bad! I wouldn't like to go to S.Africa with so many troubles... Saying that, anyone heard about the Irish girl that went to Mauritious on her honeymoon and got murdered going back to her hotel room for biscuits?

It's not bad if you are sensible but I don't think England trains you for our sort of sensible. We have 7 dogs and we've never had a break in. All the holiday or tourist spots are well guarded but not the streets. It usually opportunistic crime but I think the difference between here and there is that it's more personal here - people will get attacked rather than just having their stuff nicked. Joburg is way worse and the townships are even worse than the cities.
Someone did invent that flame thrower thingy but it's not legal. But mace and knives and stuff are. Interestingly enough, England invented the stab-proof hoodies so I assume that is an issue in some places


----------



## firstbaby25

So now i've figured it out...

Moomin and someone else with a tattoo wanted to see mine. It's sexy, can you see it?

Kit - this is a photo I took because you couldn't get yours on, if you look they are ice skating swans...

Trin - because you have one, and I loooooove them (so clever and get such a bad press here in the UK) my friend Boyd :cloud9:

I'm such a bnb whizz these days!!
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









Boyd.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1









ice skating swans.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- I know for sure that if you have known someone with a particular name and that person was nice... you remember. In the reverse as well... my OH offered a name the other night and I immediately thought of this horribly mean girl I new when I was 8 years old! :nope: Definitely tainted my view of that name.
> 
> Emandi, Jaynie, Trin... anyone else...
> 
> When are you testing??

Jaynie and I are WEEkend testers - testing Sat morning. Though I might be tempted to POAS on Friday (stupid, I know) because I'm going to a childbirth educators conference that day (my DH calls it the Booby Roadshow because he can't remember CBERF roadshow and last time I won a boob)
 



Attached Files:







boob.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: molly - is it early for you? Before 6am? You are an early riser! I am thinking of testing with Trinity in Saturday, Emandi and I were going to test on Wednesday/Thursday but my O date has moved forward again :growlmad: :dohh:. So on Saturday I will only be 10dpo but I am embracing my (and yours) POAS addiction this cycle.
> 
> :hi: trin! Testing buddy! I am sooo glad you went on your treadmill, makes you fell better when you do something that you set out to do :hugs: Mac and cheese sounds awesome right about now, i'm hungry! VERY hungry! The boys having like a last supper - bless them!
> 
> I forgot to tell you all that I definitely had a very weird and unusual for me, sore pit this morning. Not from shaving and just one :shrug: and it is coupled with pain in my boobies it isn't constant but occassionally I will have a pain in them either one (connected to armpit) or both of them :shrug: I just thought i'd talk on topic for a bit!!

OOOH! Sore :holly: so much of happy for you :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Fab pics Jaynie and such a saucy tat! Meow! :winkwink: Rotties... like pit bulls get a lot of bad press here too. :nope: Shame really. They are such good, beautiful pups.


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Marvelous ferning you have there. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- why did you win a boob?


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie- I know for sure that if you have known someone with a particular name and that person was nice... you remember. In the reverse as well... my OH offered a name the other night and I immediately thought of this horribly mean girl I new when I was 8 years old! :nope: Definitely tainted my view of that name.
> 
> Emandi, Jaynie, Trin... anyone else...
> 
> When are you testing??
> 
> Jaynie and I are WEEkend testers - testing Sat morning. Though I might be tempted to POAS on Friday (stupid, I know) because I'm going to a childbirth educators conference that day (my DH calls it the Booby Roadshow because he can't remember CBERF roadshow and last time I won a boob)Click to expand...

I want that BOOB! It's delicious... Forgot to say earlier too Trin! I love the name Tori (I like Tori Amos too but more a forced upon me by mother kind of like)...


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Fab pics Jaynie and such a saucy tat! Meow! :winkwink: Rotties... like pit bulls get a lot of bad press here too. :nope: Shame really. They are such good, beautiful pups.



We had a pit bull called Polly in our family. Did you know they are banned here? Polly had to be put down when my aunt got preggo... The Dangerous Dogs Act 1990 banned them over here - any in existence earnt the right to live but had to be muzzled in public, no babies in the family and you couldn't pass ownership so you see Polly had to be put to sleep when my aunt was pregnant with my cousin :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello lovely ladies have i missed anything important?Hope your all well i will just go catch up !\

Sara i say its all systems go in your boudoir tonight sweetness with that gleaming + opk!! Go get big boy for spermination time and lots of baby gravy hehe!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fab pics Jaynie and such a saucy tat! Meow! :winkwink: Rotties... like pit bulls get a lot of bad press here too. :nope: Shame really. They are such good, beautiful pups.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a pit bull called Polly in our family. Did you know they are banned here? Polly had to be put down when my aunt got preggo... The Dangerous Dogs Act 1990 banned them over here - any in existence earnt the right to live but had to be muzzled in public, no babies in the family and you couldn't pass ownership so you see Polly had to be put to sleep when my aunt was pregnant with my cousin :cry:Click to expand...

Omg! That's horrible!!! :cry: Poor Polly!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *HELLO AGAIN*
> 
> Thanks to all of you who thinks it's positive. *So then* that means that 'egg drop' should be about 24 hours after that positive test??! We DTD with the internally inserted pre-seed last night, and we will again tonight. TMI: We did it on the lounge floor and I was worried that it would all fall out of me and I had to tell him off for making me laugh "because I'll lose your stuff!" (I'm so coy and sexy) but I discovered if you clench your pubic floor muscles you can keep it all in long enough to walk upstairs, brush your teeth and get in bed! magic!

lol! it is hard and my OH always made me laugh by just laughing at me glad you have worked out how to keep it there lol x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *HELLO AGAIN*
> 
> Thanks to all of you who thinks it's positive. *So then* that means that 'egg drop' should be about 24 hours after that positive test??! We DTD with the internally inserted pre-seed last night, and we will again tonight. TMI: We did it on the lounge floor and I was worried that it would all fall out of me and I had to tell him off for making me laugh "because I'll lose your stuff!" (I'm so coy and sexy) but I discovered if you clench your pubic floor muscles you can keep it all in long enough to walk upstairs, brush your teeth and get in bed! magic!
> 
> I'm going to brush my teeth and go to the loo before spermination in bed this evening, so I don't have to move afterwards until the morning.Click to expand...

i actually put my legs up against the wall whilst lying down this time and it worked :) almost like standing on your head lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fab pics Jaynie and such a saucy tat! Meow! :winkwink: Rotties... like pit bulls get a lot of bad press here too. :nope: Shame really. They are such good, beautiful pups.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a pit bull called Polly in our family. Did you know they are banned here? Polly had to be put down when my aunt got preggo... The Dangerous Dogs Act 1990 banned them over here - any in existence earnt the right to live but had to be muzzled in public, no babies in the family and you couldn't pass ownership so you see Polly had to be put to sleep when my aunt was pregnant with my cousin :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg! That's horrible!!! :cry: Poor Polly!Click to expand...

Such a cruel world - the sad thing is in my opinion any dog can be dangerous - it just depends on the owner and the 'fashion' at the minute you can't move here for Staffordshire Bull Terriers and they will be next on the banned list if owners don't wise up! I tink you should be allowed any dog if you have a license... You know responsible pet owners only! Harumph. It gets me mad, because I really don't think it's the dogs fault - I blame the parents!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I agree completely. It is certainly not the animals fault for behaving the way it's owner taught them to. I mean really, if you heard a 3 year old saying f*ck off... would you blame the child or the parents?? :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Bebe pics on page 1206, post numbers 12056 and 12060 :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening/Morning all:flower:

:brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha: 

I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless! 

*jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:

Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug: 

Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...


----------



## Mollykins

I am going to leave you turtles for a bit... I need to lie down... this nausea is scaring me... I think I might be :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *MOOMIN* ooh that's so exciting!! Do yuo know what celebs will be there? Does this friend fancy you?
> 
> *JAYNIE* Yes no camping for you. Nice hotels are fine though, have a nice hotel holiday in Spain. Camping = not my thing.
> 
> 
> I am very excited for tonight's TV viewing - *My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding* the series is on! Did anyone watch the one-off documentary about traveller weddings? Well they're doing a whole series now, each episode features a different wedding story. Oh gosh, I can't wait. I love car crash TV. It's going to be fantastically hideous!

i cannot wait to watch this tonight!! i bet its outrageously shocking too! :D x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Morning ladies. :coffee:
> 
> I have a weird one for you today... I woke up at 0241 and could have sworn that I smelled burning toast. Absolutely no joke. I went from asleep to sitting up in bed, wide awake in about 2 seconds. Once I was awake... I didn't smell it again. How odd is that?? :shrug: I am going to say it was pregnancy related so that I don't feel so :wacko:

I had this when i was about 5 weeks! i made OH search the kitchen etc to find out what it was how random hey?!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening/Morning all:flower:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha:
> 
> I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless!
> 
> *jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:
> 
> Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug:
> 
> Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...

oh no i hope she feels better soon x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I am going to leave you turtles for a bit... I need to lie down... this nausea is scaring me... I think I might be :sick:

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!
> 
> I couldn't get back on after that visitor message I sent you!:haha: That'll teach me to play silly buggers!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get back on all night! Just could see purple and the net ticking over but alas it was froze and I fell asleep waiting :haha: off to catch up with the thread and :coffee: then I must dash in to the village :flower:
> 
> FF have moved my O day again! I am only 4DPO. I will be a weekend tester so Emandi - you may have to go ahed without me! (but the OH doesn't know how TTC obsessed I am so I could even wait until Monday, but then what if it's GOOD news?)Click to expand...

Hey Jaynie least you had babygravy as (Sara would say)twice in fertile period:winkwink: how is the ob hunting going?



HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ps I have had trouble getting on and posting!
> 
> I couldn't get back on after that visitor message I sent you!:haha: That'll teach me to play silly buggers!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get back on all night! Just could see purple and the net ticking over but alas it was froze and I fell asleep waiting :haha: off to catch up with the thread and :coffee: then I must dash in to the village :flower:
> 
> FF have moved my O day again! I am only 4DPO. I will be a weekend tester so Emandi - you may have to go ahed without me! (but the OH doesn't know how TTC obsessed I am so I could even wait until Monday, but then what if it's GOOD news?)Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we should have each other's phone numbers:haha: At least then if there's a total web collapse we can text each other with our hpt results:telephone:
> My temps are crazy, its just today's EWCM that's keeping me in an ovulatory dynamic:fool:Click to expand...


wow thats such a great idea i would so love to meet you girls in a nice bar somewhere and lunch,eat, drink (when bubs has come!) and laugh and shop etc :cloud9:i want a text buddies:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> And these are todays- great whopping fernulations...

:thumbup::happydance:They are some fernilishious ferns Bethany yay start op egg drop:blush:nice picture of Hollymonkey gorgeous as ever .Was my 3 Holly's at work day today so confusing they all look round when you say "Holly":wacko:



MoominMumma said:


> Afternoon my lovelies! :flower:
> 
> I am soooo sorry about not coming back to tell u all my news! My phone wouldn't load bnb and when I got in we went to Brighton for the evening! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? And not too mad at me? :blush:
> 
> Ok so here's my BIG NEWS of the moment....(brace yourselves! :haha:)
> 
> The other day a family friend who I've known since I was about 10 years old (omg that's nearly 13 years! :shock:) He text me the other day and said he has been invited to a celebrity charity gala and he said would I like to go with him! :happydance:
> 
> Thing is he is a doorman and works at many big clubs in London so he gets invites to these things loads!
> 
> He basically said that we go down there on Fri 25th feb to a TOP hotel and the reception starts at 8pm and finished at 1.30am! I get CHAUFFER DRIVEN (spelling lol) to the reception... All food and drink is free! And we spend the night at this hotel!
> 
> Before anyone gets any dirty thoughts... :haha: I can assure u all that NOTHING OF THAT NATURE WILL HAPPEN! lol!
> 
> He is VERY loaded so he has said that he will take me shopping to London and we will get my outfit and shoes.... And of course a NEW HANDBAG! :haha: And whatever else I need! :happydance:!! His company will pay for the hotel and everything but he will get my outfit! Ibe gotta where a dress but it's soooo worth it! :winkwink:
> 
> Told Dave all about it and he said that's cool and I should defo go as u don't get that offer everyday! :happydance:!!!
> 
> So I'm kinda on :cloud9: at the mo!!
> 
> What do my turtles think?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Xxx

That sounds super fun and a lovely treat just a tad envious:winkwink:



Sarachka said:


> *MOOMIN* ooh that's so exciting!! Do yuo know what celebs will be there? Does this friend fancy you?
> 
> *JAYNIE* Yes no camping for you. Nice hotels are fine though, have a nice hotel holiday in Spain. Camping = not my thing.
> 
> 
> I am very excited for tonight's TV viewing - *My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding* the series is on! Did anyone watch the one-off documentary about traveller weddings? Well they're doing a whole series now, each episode features a different wedding story. Oh gosh, I can't wait. I love car crash TV. It's going to be fantastically hideous!

I have it sky+'d ready for my laugh later or tomorrow still got one born to watch phew...........:dohh:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- I know for sure that if you have known someone with a particular name and that person was nice... you remember. In the reverse as well... my OH offered a name the other night and I immediately thought of this horribly mean girl I new when I was 8 years old! :nope: Definitely tainted my view of that name.
> 
> Emandi, Jaynie, Trin... anyone else...
> 
> When are you testing??

Molly :flower:, first of all, you chose lovely name for your bebe :baby:. Like it :thumbup:.
I will be testing on thursday (if not earlier :haha:), but I'm worried my AF will spoil it all as always. I never get a chance to test :shrug: :nope:.
Hope you are ok today :flower:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly oh no! Hope you aren't actually :sick: my dear! Indeed I think they are a bit like kiddies in that you are quite right if a 3 year old swore or bit someone you would think their parents were lacking!

Bethany - I hope that Holly feels better soon :flower: I really do... Is it the lactose? She struggling to get to grips with it? I had my tat done back in august I got the OH his for christmas but I got mine myself just before we decided to TTC... She's called priscilla!

:hi: mummy april... I asked earlier but think it got missed - what you doing at college?


----------



## mummyApril

well i think i caught up sorry if i missed anyone hope youre all well :) i have a raspberry :D x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear Molly:awww:

I think your posts are wide because your tickers are all next to one another?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly oh no! Hope you aren't actually :sick: my dear! Indeed I think they are a bit like kiddies in that you are quite right if a 3 year old swore or bit someone you would think their parents were lacking!
> 
> Bethany - I hope that Holly feels better soon :flower: I really do... Is it the lactose? She struggling to get to grips with it? I had my tat done back in august I got the OH his for christmas but I got mine myself just before we decided to TTC... She's called priscilla!
> 
> :hi: mummy april... I asked earlier but think it got missed - what you doing at college?

ohh sorry i missed that, im studying math :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy i'll text ya! Inbox me your number :flower: i'll text any of the turtles if it made them feel better :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Literally just about to post about your new found raspberry :happydance: :wohoo: 

cool cool I want to go to college to do an AAT course. I must get down there this week actually...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly oh no! Hope you aren't actually :sick: my dear! Indeed I think they are a bit like kiddies in that you are quite right if a 3 year old swore or bit someone you would think their parents were lacking!
> 
> Bethany - I hope that Holly feels better soon :flower: I really do... Is it the lactose? She struggling to get to grips with it? I had my tat done back in august I got the OH his for christmas but I got mine myself just before we decided to TTC... She's called priscilla!
> 
> :hi: mummy april... I asked earlier but think it got missed - what you doing at college?

Not sure what it is yet, it _could_ be her jabs last week making her icky, or teething, or new milk, or a just a random tummy bug (her brother was ill last week) but doc said to give it a few days since she's in good spirits and her temperature's normal and she isn't throwing up or not eating _at all_...bit sad not seeing her enjoy the little fairy cakes she usually loves so much though:sad2:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> So now i've figured it out...
> 
> Moomin and someone else with a tattoo wanted to see mine. It's sexy, can you see it?
> 
> Kit - this is a photo I took because you couldn't get yours on, if you look they are ice skating swans...
> 
> Trin - because you have one, and I loooooove them (so clever and get such a bad press here in the UK) my friend Boyd :cloud9:
> 
> I'm such a bnb whizz these days!!

Nice tattoo Jaynie and lovely dog too! I have 7 tattoos had none 2years ago they are addictive OH wanted a half sleeve and now has two full sleeves :blush:





firstbaby25 said:


> Literally just about to post about your new found raspberry :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> cool cool I want to go to college to do an AAT course. I must get down there this week actually...

ME too:happydance:yay for Aprils rasberry!!

Whats you all cooking for tea tonight or eating for lunch miss Molly??

Aw poor Holly monkey bebe :nope:hope she feels better soon


----------



## firstbaby25

I just have the one new mummy - this is what I am afraid of with my OH he says he wants a half sleeve and already has a phrase running down the half of one arm! I don't think this will stop with a half sleeve! You should upload some pics of your tattoos! 

Bethany - I really hope it's very temporary my dear and that she feels better in a flash. 

Wouldn't it be good if we an hpt built in to us somewhere so that as soon as a hpt would work you start to see a line maybe i would put it somewhere visible but discreet... Even a mark i'd settle for every preggo woman gets a spot. The letter P appears on your head! Anything is better than waiting!


----------



## firstbaby25

New Mummy - I go to my nana's house on a tuesday with the OH and she cooks us up something delightful usually shepherds pie or a beef and garlic casserole :munch: I am sooo hungry right now. I also just got a little dizzy when I stood up. I am shamelessly symptom spotting this cycle!


----------



## mummyApril

im doing jacket potato and tuna (first time since iv been pregnant as you have to limit it apparently) so going to really enjoy that! :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

I must dash the OH just walked through the door! I hope all of you lovelies enjoy your breakfast/lunch/dinner and i'll be sure to catch up on my phone later on :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Fab pics Jaynie and such a saucy tat! Meow! :winkwink: Rotties... like pit bulls get a lot of bad press here too. :nope: Shame really. They are such good, beautiful pups.

It's mean :nope: we took Zeus to training and he is SO obedient 

I have 5 tattoos...Bit of an adict


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin- why did you win a boob?

It's a breastfeeding teaching aid


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I must dash the OH just walked through the door! I hope all of you lovelies enjoy your breakfast/lunch/dinner and i'll be sure to catch up on my phone later on :kiss: :hugs:

have a good rest of the day :) x


----------



## new mummy2010

I will do when i have a spare few!! Which is never at the mo!!

We are having chicken in red wine sauce with jackets


----------



## new mummy2010

i had tuna cucumber sandwich for lunch was nom nom April


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- why did you win a boob?
> 
> It's a breastfeeding teaching aidClick to expand...

For the baby to practise on:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> i had tuna cucumber sandwich for lunch was nom nom April

I love tuna and cucumber sandwiches, and tuna and baked potato, with mayonnaise and sweetcorn. I recently discovered a small tin on the shelves of my local grocers...tuna and sundried tomatoes. 'tis NOM NOM indeed! I've had about 3 tins of it in the last week, on Wasa biscuits at random moments in the day:blush: Sarachka thinks I have Omega 3 issues since I'm always craving sardines and anchovies and fishy things, it's possible I guess:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening/Morning all:flower:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha:
> 
> I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless!
> 
> *jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:
> 
> Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug:
> 
> Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...
> 
> oh no i hope she feels better soon xClick to expand...

Thanks:hugs: She ate half of her dinner and the whole of her yoghurt and did some serious damage to a satsuma and was in very bright giggly spirits throughout and for her bath so I'm happy :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

AM I THE ONLY TURTLE WITHOUT A TATTOO?:cry:

Or a Rottweiler?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/promene-chien.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, that peek-a-boo pic is TOOOO cute

Jaynie, that's a terrible story about Polly :cry: DH keeps wanting to move to England (he has citizenship and the kids and I could get through my dad) and i said we can't go while we have Zeus and Baldar (a staffie) (and 83 cats :haha:)

DH has a half sleeve and has both sleeves, his shoulders-neck-chest, side, and legs planned. I have my back planned (got a celtic pentagram in a ring of knots in the middle between my shoulder blades and I'm getting wings - individual feathers drawn) but $$$ is the issue


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening/Morning all:flower:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha:
> 
> I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless!
> 
> *jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:
> 
> Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug:
> 
> Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...
> 
> oh no i hope she feels better soon xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: She ate half of her dinner and the whole of her yoghurt and did some serious damage to a satsuma and was in very bright giggly spirits throughout and for her bath so I'm happy :DClick to expand...

Tell me to shut up and mind my own business if I'm overstepping, but is she on probiotics?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm starving, I really fancy an avocado! 

Frankendinner for me, it will have to be on a mushroom and tomato theme since I bought aforementioned legumes yesterday :-k

I soooo should be bathroom decorating now the clingy monkey is in bed, but sooooo don't want to.:nope: Roll on the light evenings, I'll feel more inclined to do stuff then. *Trin* and *Molly* and other far yonder turtles, what time does it get light and dark at the moment for you? About 8.30am it starts getting light here, and dark by 6pm at the moment. Horrible:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening/Morning all:flower:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha:
> 
> I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless!
> 
> *jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:
> 
> Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug:
> 
> Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...
> 
> oh no i hope she feels better soon xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: She ate half of her dinner and the whole of her yoghurt and did some serious damage to a satsuma and was in very bright giggly spirits throughout and for her bath so I'm happy :DClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me to shut up and mind my own business if I'm overstepping, but is she on probiotics?Click to expand...

Not at all only I don't know what probiotics are:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are they a treatment?


----------



## Sarachka

*OH MY GOD

I bet none of you got a package from Kit_Cat today, did you?!*

That darling preggy turtle sent some ADORABLE clothes for the orphs.

She is the nicest and bestest Turtle EVERRRRRRRRRR

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cat1.jpg

Alice was so excited!!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/d1faddcb.jpg
*how freaking adorable?! *Jeggins!!! Peppa Pig TIGHTS, Cars shirt and jeans!!!!!





*CAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so so so so so so much, from the bottom of my heart. I love the things, some little cross eyed, malnourished munchkin with rickets will look adorable in it. I wuv you!*





HollyMonkey said:


> AM I THE ONLY TURTLE WITHOUT A TATTOO?:cry:
> Or a Rottweiler?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/promene-chien.gif


Nope I don't. I have to say, I hate dogs like rotties and terriers and staffies etc. Evil things! I'm sticking to my cats. Meow.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. :coffee:
> 
> I have a weird one for you today... I woke up at 0241 and could have sworn that I smelled burning toast. Absolutely no joke. I went from asleep to sitting up in bed, wide awake in about 2 seconds. Once I was awake... I didn't smell it again. How odd is that?? :shrug: I am going to say it was pregnancy related so that I don't feel so :wacko:
> 
> I had this when i was about 5 weeks! i made OH search the kitchen etc to find out what it was how random hey?!Click to expand...

I'm glad it's not just me! How odd is all that? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm starving, I really fancy an avocado!
> 
> Frankendinner for me, it will have to be on a mushroom and tomato theme since I bought aforementioned legumes yesterday :-k
> 
> I soooo should be bathroom decorating now the clingy monkey is in bed, but sooooo don't want to.:nope: Roll on the light evenings, I'll feel more inclined to do stuff then. *Trin* and *Molly* and other far yonder turtles, what time does it get light and dark at the moment for you? About 8.30am it starts getting light here, and dark by 6pm at the moment. Horrible:growlmad:

Sun rises around 4:45am at the mo and sets around 7:30pm


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Not at all only I don't know what probiotics are:blush:

They are the good bacteria in the intestines so they help with digestion and intolerances and allergies (and all sorts of other things). You can get drops or powders for kiddies. Here we have Reuteri and Probiflora


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh dear Molly:awww:
> 
> I think your posts are wide because your tickers are all next to one another?

That sounds like a distinct possibility... hmmm


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats on your raspberry Miss April. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg I do well up easily:cry: The pair of you *Kit* and *sarachka* have made me all weepy with the loveliness of it:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear Molly:awww:
> 
> I think your posts are wide because your tickers are all next to one another?
> 
> That sounds like a distinct possibility... hmmmClick to expand...

They're normal size for me


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear Molly:awww:
> 
> I think your posts are wide because your tickers are all next to one another?
> 
> That sounds like a distinct possibility... hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> They're normal size for meClick to expand...

Then perhaps it's Holly and her tiny net book? :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i had tuna cucumber sandwich for lunch was nom nom April
> 
> I love tuna and cucumber sandwiches, and tuna and baked potato, with mayonnaise and sweetcorn. I recently discovered a small tin on the shelves of my local grocers...tuna and sundried tomatoes. 'tis NOM NOM indeed! I've had about 3 tins of it in the last week, on Wasa biscuits at random moments in the day:blush: Sarachka thinks I have Omega 3 issues since I'm always craving sardines and anchovies and fishy things, it's possible I guess:shrug:Click to expand...

That all sounds nom nom not seen tuna + toms though:shrug:we have tuna +cracked black pepper and tuna + lemon sauce in tins but not seen this one:nope:want want want some now this minute!!


Aw Sara and Kit thats soooooooo nice i want to send something too:thumbup:also the peppa pig outfit looks lovely on a few of my lil girlies have them at work:thumbup:

We are all on juice + in our household its fab have you heard of it Molly its from the states ?:winkwink:Its 26 raw forms of fruits in vegs in little capsules that fight free radicals and bump up your fruit +veg in take my Reece's behaviour has improved somewhat and got lots of my friends on it i can send any curious turtles info!!??:thumbup:
Is backed up and favoured by drs all over the globe in the fight against cancers and ms and all sorts of things


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not at all only I don't know what probiotics are:blush:
> 
> They are the good bacteria in the intestines so they help with digestion and intolerances and allergies (and all sorts of other things). You can get drops or powders for kiddies. Here we have Reuteri and ProbifloraClick to expand...

Thanks Trin:hugs: I was thinking they might be the kind of thing naturally present in natural yoghurts and Actimel and stuff, but don't know about the drops and powders for winky dinks like Holly. If it doesn't clear up in a day or 2 I'll investigate further... She did swallow a pint of pool water at baby swimmer's too, so who knows?:shrug: But she seemed much perkier today and her stools less liquid this evening so I _suspect_ a little bug is working it's way out of her system. 
Is that you in your new avatar with one of your sons?


----------



## new mummy2010

no Molly they are wide for me too sweetness


----------



## new mummy2010

Well im off to spin girls see you later


----------



## Mollykins

Kit and Sarachka- That is so sweet! :awww: Was it a surprise Sarachka? Where you not expecting it? :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear Molly:awww:
> 
> I think your posts are wide because your tickers are all next to one another?
> 
> That sounds like a distinct possibility... hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> They're normal size for meClick to expand...
> 
> Then perhaps it's Holly and her tiny net book? :winkwink:Click to expand...

No I'm on the Crunchie sized Franken computer at the mo and I still have to slide across if I want to 'thank' you!!!


----------



## addie25

Hey ladies! I am on break at work. My students are in library. A lot of schools closed today because of the snow but not us we only got a 90 min delay. :cry: Yesterday my bagel place FINALLY had chocolate chip. I was so excited! Today I do not fee l very well. I think I had food poisoning as I was throwing up all night after I ate chinese. :shrug: I can not wait to go home and go back to bed. How is everyones day going so far?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun at spin new mummy!:headspin:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear Molly:awww:
> 
> I think your posts are wide because your tickers are all next to one another?
> 
> That sounds like a distinct possibility... hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> They're normal size for meClick to expand...
> 
> Then perhaps it's Holly and her tiny net book? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm on the Crunchie sized Franken computer at the mo and I still have to slide across if I want to 'thank' you!!!Click to expand...

I'm sorry... :cry: Kit? Kit! I need to borrow your thorny branch... come quickly... :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Yes Kitteh PMed me for my address last week. Other wise I'd have been impressed / skerred at her ability to find out my address!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Hey ladies! I am on break at work. My students are in library. A lot of schools closed today because of the snow but not us we only got a 90 min delay. :cry: Yesterday my bagel place FINALLY had chocolate chip. I was so excited! Today I do not fee l very well. I think I had food poisoning as I was throwing up all night after I ate chinese. :shrug: I can not wait to go home and go back to bed. How is everyones day going so far?

I'm sorry you are so sickly. :( I hope the rest of the day passes quickly and you can crawl into bed. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hey ladies! I am on break at work. My students are in library. A lot of schools closed today because of the snow but not us we only got a 90 min delay. :cry: Yesterday my bagel place FINALLY had chocolate chip. I was so excited! Today I do not fee l very well. I think I had food poisoning as I was throwing up all night after I ate chinese. :shrug: I can not wait to go home and go back to bed. How is everyones day going so far?

Hello Addie!
Yay for chocolate chip!!!:thumbup:

My day is rapidly drawing to it's end, just dinner, bath and bed left for me! Oh yes, and a bit of the nasty :sex: since I have EWCM and we have to do every other day since DH can't fit everyday in with his work schedule:juggle:...so tonight and then my O day:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really am going to have to write to newbie's boss about this workload of hers.:growlmad:


----------



## addie25

YAY good luck Holly!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Story for you girls. My youngest asked me last night why I had to go to the doctor so much. I told her that they had to check on the baby, make sure he/she was okay.
She said, "So they can change the diaper?" I said, "No, the baby is not wearing a diaper." She gives me a horrified expression and exclaimed, "The baby only has PAJAMAS on?!" :haha: My oldest (while I was giggling) said, "No silly. The baby isn't wearing anything." My youngest looks at her with saucer eyes and says, "The baby's NAKED??" :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Agreed Holly. Newbie's work load is unacceptable.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've changed my mood indicator to put me in the right mood for my fertile period, though I'm more hungry than horney:shrug:

Where's *Kit*? Still at the office using power point to show that team of hers all her hpts from various dpo's I imagine....


----------



## addie25

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Mollykins said:


> Story for you girls. My youngest asked me last night why I had to go to the doctor so much. I told her that they had to check on the baby, make sure he/she was okay.
> She said, "So they can change the diaper?" I said, "No, the baby is not wearing a diaper." She gives me a horrified expression and exclaimed, "The baby only has PAJAMAS on?!" :haha: My oldest (while I was giggling) said, "No silly. The baby isn't wearing anything." My youngest looks at her with saucer eyes and says, "The baby's NAKED??" :rofl:

HAHAHAHAHAHA That is 2 funny!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Wooooo ! You ladies can chat 

Off to catch up ...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I've changed my mood indicator to put me in the right mood for my fertile period, though I'm more hungry than horney:shrug:
> 
> Where's *Kit*? Still at the office using power point to show that team of hers all her hpts from various dpo's I imagine....

I would applaud my boss If they did that !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right ladies I bid you all goodnight since DH will be home soon and it's the crucial part of the month. He will need limbering up:winkwink: and a good dinner and a roaring fire, to ttc work I go.......
:hug: all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not at all only I don't know what probiotics are:blush:
> 
> They are the good bacteria in the intestines so they help with digestion and intolerances and allergies (and all sorts of other things). You can get drops or powders for kiddies. Here we have Reuteri and ProbifloraClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin:hugs: I was thinking they might be the kind of thing naturally present in natural yoghurts and Actimel and stuff, but don't know about the drops and powders for winky dinks like Holly. If it doesn't clear up in a day or 2 I'll investigate further... She did swallow a pint of pool water at baby swimmer's too, so who knows?:shrug: But she seemed much perkier today and her stools less liquid this evening so I _suspect_ a little bug is working it's way out of her system.
> Is that you in your new avatar with one of your sons?Click to expand...

No not my son, one of the caesars that I scrubbed in on. I like that hospital's scrubs - purple is my fave colour (it is me tho)

I also use (and sell) amber necklaces for teething. They work BRILLIANTLY - babies almost never get fevers or the runs with them and it helps with ear infections


----------



## Sarachka

OH has come home nice and early. My dad will be over soon to check a leak in the shower. OH is skyping with Bishkek. Once dad's gone and Bishkek have gone to sleep then we'll catch that eggy!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

*A STORY FOR YOU*

I've been teaching now for about fifteen years. I have two kids myself, but the best birth story I know is the one I saw in my own second-grade classroom a few years back. When I was a kid, I loved show-and-tell. So I always have a few sessions with my students. It helps them get over shyness. Usually, show-and-tell is pretty tame. Kids bring in pet turtles, model airplanes, pictures of fish they catch, stuff like that. And I never, ever place any boundaries or limitations on them. If they want to lug it to school and talk about it, they're welcome.

Well, one day this little girl, Erica, a very bright, very outgoing kid, takes her turn and waddles up to the front of the class with a pillow stuffed under her sweater. She holds up a snapshot of an infant. "This is Luke, my baby brother, and I'm going to tell you about his birthday." 

"First, Mom and Dad made him as a symbol of their love, and then Dad put a seed in my Mom's stomach, and Luke grew in there. He ate for nine months through an umbrella cord." She's standing there with her hands on the pillow, and I'm trying not to laugh and wishing I had my camcorder with me. The kids are watching her in amazement. 

"Then, about two Saturdays ago, my Mom starts saying and going, 'Oh, oh, oh!'" Erica puts a hand behind her back and groans. "She walked around the house for, like an hour, 'Oh, oh, oh!'" Now the kid's doing this hysterical duck walk, holding her back and groaning. "My Dad called the middle wife. She delivers babies, but she doesn't have a sign on the car like the Domino's man." 

"They got my Mom to lie down in bed like this." Then Erica lies down with her back against the wall. "And then, pop! My Mom had this bag of water she kept in there in case he got thirsty, and it just blew up and spilled all over the bed, like psshhheew!" This kid has her legs spread and with her little hands are miming water flowing away. It was too much! 

"Then the middle wife starts saying 'push, push, and breathe, breathe.' They started counting, but never even got past ten. Then, all of a sudden, out comes my brother. He was covered in yucky stuff, they all said was from Mom's play-center, so there must be a lot of stuff inside there."

Then Erica stood up, took a big theatrical bow and returned to her seat. I'm sure I applauded the loudest. Ever since then, if it's show-and-tell day, I bring my camcorder, just in case another Erica comes along.


----------



## Mollykins

Found this on the American Pregnancy Association website... Now I'm rushing off to check my face cleanser. :shock:

"When choosing over-the-counter medicated acne cleansers and treatments, it is advised that you consult with your health care provider first. There are products that contain benzoyl peroxide, which have been recommended safe for pregnant women to use. However, there are over-the-counter medications that you may want to avoid such as products containing salicylic acids. Always consult your health care provider before taking ANY medications during pregnancy, whether prescription or over-the-counter."


----------



## addie25

Good luck Sara!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Trinity lol that's such a cute story!!


----------



## Sarachka

KIT CAT the magnificent is online!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> *A STORY FOR YOU*
> 
> I've been teaching now for about fifteen years. I have two kids myself, but the best birth story I know is the one I saw in my own second-grade classroom a few years back. When I was a kid, I loved show-and-tell. So I always have a few sessions with my students. It helps them get over shyness. Usually, show-and-tell is pretty tame. Kids bring in pet turtles, model airplanes, pictures of fish they catch, stuff like that. And I never, ever place any boundaries or limitations on them. If they want to lug it to school and talk about it, they're welcome.
> 
> Well, one day this little girl, Erica, a very bright, very outgoing kid, takes her turn and waddles up to the front of the class with a pillow stuffed under her sweater. She holds up a snapshot of an infant. "This is Luke, my baby brother, and I'm going to tell you about his birthday."
> 
> "First, Mom and Dad made him as a symbol of their love, and then Dad put a seed in my Mom's stomach, and Luke grew in there. He ate for nine months through an umbrella cord." She's standing there with her hands on the pillow, and I'm trying not to laugh and wishing I had my camcorder with me. The kids are watching her in amazement.
> 
> "Then, about two Saturdays ago, my Mom starts saying and going, 'Oh, oh, oh!'" Erica puts a hand behind her back and groans. "She walked around the house for, like an hour, 'Oh, oh, oh!'" Now the kid's doing this hysterical duck walk, holding her back and groaning. "My Dad called the middle wife. She delivers babies, but she doesn't have a sign on the car like the Domino's man."
> 
> "They got my Mom to lie down in bed like this." Then Erica lies down with her back against the wall. "And then, pop! My Mom had this bag of water she kept in there in case he got thirsty, and it just blew up and spilled all over the bed, like psshhheew!" This kid has her legs spread and with her little hands are miming water flowing away. It was too much!
> 
> "Then the middle wife starts saying 'push, push, and breathe, breathe.' They started counting, but never even got past ten. Then, all of a sudden, out comes my brother. He was covered in yucky stuff, they all said was from Mom's play-center, so there must be a lot of stuff inside there."
> 
> Then Erica stood up, took a big theatrical bow and returned to her seat. I'm sure I applauded the loudest. Ever since then, if it's show-and-tell day, I bring my camcorder, just in case another Erica comes along.

I remember getting this is an e-mail years ago! Great story. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Hopeful08 I've seen you lurking often. Say hello. Would you like a coffee?


----------



## TrinityMom

nighty night turtletons


----------



## Mollykins

G'night Trin! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Hopeful08


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys!

Newmummy enjoy spin class! 

Sarachka - :thumbup: for spermination! I've a good feeling about this cycle for you :flower: such a lovely surprise! Kitcat sends the best parcels :cloud9:

kitcat you are such a lovely turtle... I think that should be your award! 

Holly good luck limbering your oh up :rofl: I hope the earth moves for you and the :spermy: are good & strong! 

Trin I loved that story :rofl: all the language 'play centre' 'middle wife' ahaha. Did that happen to you? Are you the teacher?


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin :sleep: well!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Did you find the page that has the pics of my girls?


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening to one and all :flower:

I've just had a very brief skim through all 20 gazillion pages since this morning!! :shock: Can't believe how much chat I missed today!! I was eating dinner as I skimmed so I'm going back as I need to comment my ass off :haha:

PS Sarachka...you are so welcome, and thank YOU for the effort you make love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Kit! :wave: Any more bebe dance moves? :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sorry to swoop in with a question without responding to last nights posts but I have an important question.
> 
> I took this OPK about 9pm yesterday but forgot to look at it until this morning. It looks pretty positive now it's dried, so can I count that as positive ?!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b18c21a2.jpg

POSITIVE!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:

Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-k


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I could :test: with you Trin actually... I could sneak one when I am up for my temp! That's 10DPO for me... I think CD19 works out better if it's CD19 (that they have said now) I have had :sex: twice (rather than once) in my fertile period, and gives renewed hope about my lack of symptoms :shrug: anyway, enough on topic discussion!!
> 
> Glad you got to sleep in, do the boys have a summer holiday at Christmas? Our kids went back ages ago bless them... I'm sure one day of missed walking is no biggie. I like walking too a lot but I always have ot have a purpose like 'i'll walk to the bank' or i'll walk to the 'nice' coffee shop... Have to have a mission, I guess!!
> 
> I really should get dressed and go to the bank!
> 
> :hi: crunchie! I see you lurking on the sly at work :ninja: :guns: how you feeling? Still knicker checking :hugs:?
> 
> The boys have been on holiday from the second week of December (they broke up late this year because they had an extra-long holiday in June for the world cup). It is a LONG holiday for the parents :haha:
> We can't really walk to the shops or to the bank etc - not safe enough. Most people drive everywhere or catch minibus taxis. We can walk along the promenade or places like that but you definitely wouldn't take a handbag or anything like that. I feel sorry for tourists who come here and have their cameras stolen or bags snatched because they are just clueless. I feel weird when I go visit my granddad in England and we leave our shopping in the front of the bus. I get paranoid and strain my neck watching it :haha:Click to expand...

Wow..that is a LONG time for the school holidays!! 

It's funny but when we visited SA (Cape Town) we didn't have any bad experiences at all...we loved it :cloud9: I assume it's just really different from Durban (I'm sure that's where you are?) or maybe it's not really and we just fitted into the "clueless but lucky" category? :haha:

The UK is not what you'd call crimeless but it's certainly not so bad as to stop you having your freedom..and sometimes we forget how lucky that makes us! I'm sorry you don't get to walk where/when you want :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *HELLO AGAIN*
> 
> Thanks to all of you who thinks it's positive. *So then* that means that 'egg drop' should be about 24 hours after that positive test??! We DTD with the internally inserted pre-seed last night, and we will again tonight. TMI: We did it on the lounge floor and I was worried that it would all fall out of me and I had to tell him off for making me laugh "because I'll lose your stuff!" (I'm so coy and sexy) but I discovered if you clench your pubic floor muscles you can keep it all in long enough to walk upstairs, brush your teeth and get in bed! magic!

:haha: You will have the springiest pelvic floor muscles ever which is very good prep for being prego!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Here is tonight's OPK:

Cd 16 @ 8pm
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c7b9cb1.jpg

Can you see the background? It's my note from Kit!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I could :test: with you Trin actually... I could sneak one when I am up for my temp! That's 10DPO for me... I think CD19 works out better if it's CD19 (that they have said now) I have had :sex: twice (rather than once) in my fertile period, and gives renewed hope about my lack of symptoms :shrug: anyway, enough on topic discussion!!
> 
> Glad you got to sleep in, do the boys have a summer holiday at Christmas? Our kids went back ages ago bless them... I'm sure one day of missed walking is no biggie. I like walking too a lot but I always have ot have a purpose like 'i'll walk to the bank' or i'll walk to the 'nice' coffee shop... Have to have a mission, I guess!!
> 
> I really should get dressed and go to the bank!
> 
> :hi: crunchie! I see you lurking on the sly at work :ninja: :guns: how you feeling? Still knicker checking :hugs:?
> 
> The boys have been on holiday from the second week of December (they broke up late this year because they had an extra-long holiday in June for the world cup). It is a LONG holiday for the parents :haha:
> We can't really walk to the shops or to the bank etc - not safe enough. Most people drive everywhere or catch minibus taxis. We can walk along the promenade or places like that but you definitely wouldn't take a handbag or anything like that. I feel sorry for tourists who come here and have their cameras stolen or bags snatched because they are just clueless. I feel weird when I go visit my granddad in England and we leave our shopping in the front of the bus. I get paranoid and strain my neck watching it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound rough there! Is it a myth that certain defence things are legal on your cars? Because there was a problem. I have heard of cars having a flame thrower, blades etc etc to prevent them from being hijacked at lights and such!
> 
> Things get pinched here too but nowhere near as bad! I wouldn't like to go to S.Africa with so many troubles... Saying that, anyone heard about the Irish girl that went to Mauritious on her honeymoon and got murdered going back to her hotel room for biscuits?Click to expand...

:wave: Jaynie

I saw that terrible story on the news about that poor girl in Mauritius! How absolutely horrible :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Afternoon my lovelies! :flower:
> 
> I am soooo sorry about not coming back to tell u all my news! My phone wouldn't load bnb and when I got in we went to Brighton for the evening! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? And not too mad at me? :blush:
> 
> Ok so here's my BIG NEWS of the moment....(brace yourselves! :haha:)
> 
> The other day a family friend who I've known since I was about 10 years old (omg that's nearly 13 years! :shock:) He text me the other day and said he has been invited to a celebrity charity gala and he said would I like to go with him! :happydance:
> 
> Thing is he is a doorman and works at many big clubs in London so he gets invites to these things loads!
> 
> He basically said that we go down there on Fri 25th feb to a TOP hotel and the reception starts at 8pm and finished at 1.30am! I get CHAUFFER DRIVEN (spelling lol) to the reception... All food and drink is free! And we spend the night at this hotel!
> 
> Before anyone gets any dirty thoughts... :haha: I can assure u all that NOTHING OF THAT NATURE WILL HAPPEN! lol!
> 
> He is VERY loaded so he has said that he will take me shopping to London and we will get my outfit and shoes.... And of course a NEW HANDBAG! :haha: And whatever else I need! :happydance:!! His company will pay for the hotel and everything but he will get my outfit! Ibe gotta where a dress but it's soooo worth it! :winkwink:
> 
> Told Dave all about it and he said that's cool and I should defo go as u don't get that offer everyday! :happydance:!!!
> 
> So I'm kinda on :cloud9: at the mo!!
> 
> What do my turtles think?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Xxx

Hello lovely Moomin :hi:

Wow..how exciting is this?? Fab opportunity!! Moomin, I say this with your best interests at heart m'love and tell me to mind my own and stop being a spoil sport but (I'm not sure who else said this) are you sure this guy doesn't have an agenda? I'm probably just :jo: and cynical but I presume this guy is single himself? How come he wants to take Dave's lady to this and not a single lady? I know you've known him for years and Dave is all good with this but my experience tells me that a single man is a single man at the end of the day :shrug: He really won't want something in return? 

Please feel free to ignore me :thumbup:

It still sounds amazing though! Which hotel do you know??


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *MOOMIN* ooh that's so exciting!! Do yuo know what celebs will be there? Does this friend fancy you?
> 
> *JAYNIE* Yes no camping for you. Nice hotels are fine though, have a nice hotel holiday in Spain. Camping = not my thing.
> 
> 
> I am very excited for tonight's TV viewing - *My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding* the series is on! Did anyone watch the one-off documentary about traveller weddings? Well they're doing a whole series now, each episode features a different wedding story. Oh gosh, I can't wait. I love car crash TV. It's going to be fantastically hideous!

Sarachka...I keep meaning to watch this as both me and OH CRINGE just at the trailer for it! :huh:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: molly - is it early for you? Before 6am? You are an early riser! I am thinking of testing with Trinity in Saturday, Emandi and I were going to test on Wednesday/Thursday but my O date has moved forward again :growlmad: :dohh:. So on Saturday I will only be 10dpo but I am embracing my (and yours) POAS addiction this cycle.
> 
> :hi: trin! Testing buddy! I am sooo glad you went on your treadmill, makes you fell better when you do something that you set out to do :hugs: Mac and cheese sounds awesome right about now, i'm hungry! VERY hungry! The boys having like a last supper - bless them!
> 
> I forgot to tell you all that I definitely had a very weird and unusual for me, sore pit this morning. Not from shaving and just one :shrug: and it is coupled with pain in my boobies it isn't constant but occassionally I will have a pain in them either one (connected to armpit) or both of them :shrug: I just thought i'd talk on topic for a bit!!

:wohoo:Woohoo for PIT PAIN I say!!:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:
> 
> Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-kClick to expand...

Nah, the bathroom's all white, but I thought a bit of colour in the towels and accessories (grey for the boys and deep raspberry pink for the girls) might desterilise things a bit:shrug: 'Tis not our dream bathroom, are waiting for our Lottery win for that....


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fab pics Jaynie and such a saucy tat! Meow! :winkwink: Rotties... like pit bulls get a lot of bad press here too. :nope: Shame really. They are such good, beautiful pups.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a pit bull called Polly in our family. Did you know they are banned here? Polly had to be put down when my aunt got preggo... The Dangerous Dogs Act 1990 banned them over here - any in existence earnt the right to live but had to be muzzled in public, no babies in the family and you couldn't pass ownership so you see Polly had to be put to sleep when my aunt was pregnant with my cousin :cry:Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kit! How'd it go at work? Your team ok? I see your signature there :thumbup: :dance: that story and others got me going today I cried at one born every minute! The girl in the birth pool, with the squemish sister :haha: 

Sazzy dear good job you are dtd tonight too :thumbup: looks like you may be coming to the end of your surge I pray for complete spermination for you my lover! Kit writes such delightful notes! Doesn't she just? I LOVED getting a parcel from kit and it too was for a good cause :bfp: :baby:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening/Morning all:flower:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha:
> 
> I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless!
> 
> *jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:
> 
> Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug:
> 
> Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...

Oh no, poor LO :nope: Hope her poor botty isn't all sore too :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:
> 
> Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Nah, the bathroom's all white, but I thought a bit of colour in the towels and accessories (grey for the boys and deep raspberry pink for the girls) might desterilise things a bit:shrug: 'Tis not our dream bathroom, are waiting for our Lottery win for that....Click to expand...

We have 2.5 bathrooms and I thought I would love it... I think I hate it now... realize that's 3 toilets to clean. :sick: I love it in the sense that it's "orderly", my OH and I have our own, the girls have their own, and then the half bath downstairs is for guests. The place we are looking at moving to only has 2 bathrooms. Oh that would be lovely! :haha: 

I do like you colour scheme though! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening/Morning all:flower:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha:
> 
> I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless!
> 
> *jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:
> 
> Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug:
> 
> Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...

Oh no, poor LO :nope: Hope her poor botty isn't all sore too :nope:

Oh, and that's such a cute pic (just when I think you've run out:winkwink:) of Holly :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am going to leave you turtles for a bit... I need to lie down... this nausea is scaring me... I think I might be :sick:

Oh no...hope it passes and you don't end up with full on :sick: :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well i think i caught up sorry if i missed anyone hope youre all well :) i have a raspberry :D x

YAY for your little rasp' :cloud9:

Hope you're good and not too :sick: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I just have the one new mummy - this is what I am afraid of with my OH he says he wants a half sleeve and already has a phrase running down the half of one arm! I don't think this will stop with a half sleeve! You should upload some pics of your tattoos!
> 
> Bethany - I really hope it's very temporary my dear and that she feels better in a flash.
> 
> Wouldn't it be good if we an hpt built in to us somewhere so that as soon as a hpt would work you start to see a line maybe i would put it somewhere visible but discreet... Even a mark i'd settle for every preggo woman gets a spot. The letter P appears on your head! Anything is better than waiting!

:haha: Molly and I used to have a little joke (before Molly started this thread) about how it would be great if your little toes turned purple the moment you became pregnant :haha: How handy would that be? We'd probably assess the depth of purple and how quickly they turned though eh? Remember this Molly?? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would like to announce to my dear Turtle family the arrival of Emily Natasha Dian-Flon, sperminated 2 days Before Ovulation on the 18th of January 2011.

I put my legs against the wall for 15mins at the recommendation of Mummy April, so I will sue her if it doesn't work:trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fab pics Jaynie and such a saucy tat! Meow! :winkwink: Rotties... like pit bulls get a lot of bad press here too. :nope: Shame really. They are such good, beautiful pups.
> 
> It's mean :nope: we took Zeus to training and he is SO obedient
> 
> I have 5 tattoos...Bit of an adictClick to expand...

Beautiful avatar pic Trinity :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> AM I THE ONLY TURTLE WITHOUT A TATTOO?:cry:
> 
> Or a Rottweiler?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/promene-chien.gif

No....I don't either!!! Or a rotty :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm starving, I really fancy an avocado!
> 
> Frankendinner for me, it will have to be on a mushroom and tomato theme since I bought aforementioned legumes yesterday :-k
> 
> I soooo should be bathroom decorating now the clingy monkey is in bed, but sooooo don't want to.:nope: Roll on the light evenings, I'll feel more inclined to do stuff then. *Trin* and *Molly* and other far yonder turtles, what time does it get light and dark at the moment for you? About 8.30am it starts getting light here, and dark by 6pm at the moment. Horrible:growlmad:

:shrug: No avocados here :shrug:

It's light here about 8am and dark around 4.30pm-5pm :( Depressing:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening/Morning all:flower:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha:
> 
> I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless!
> 
> *jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:
> 
> Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug:
> 
> Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...
> 
> Oh no, poor LO :nope: Hope her poor botty isn't all sore too :nope:
> 
> Oh, and that's such a cute pic (just when I think you've run out:winkwink:) of Holly :kiss:Click to expand...

Hello Kit, what GORGEOUS clothes for Sarachka's kids :thumbup: Brought tears to my eyes:cry: You really are a lovely turtle:hugs: You may have shamed me into knitting a little something:blush:

And LO seems a bit better this evening, fx'ed. I'm not used to her being poorly, she's normally such a robust little thing:cry: Botty not too sore since I've been changing her nappynoo really often!! As for the photos of LO, many more where they came from!:happydance: Has your avocado wriggled today?


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I would like to announce to my dear Turtle family the arrival of Emily Natasha Dian-Flon, sperminated 2 days Before Ovulation on the 18th of January 2011.
> 
> I put my legs against the wall for 15mins at the recommendation of Mummy April, so I will sue her if it doesn't work:trouble:

Woo!! Good work Hollichka!!

My sister told me today that Eleanor is one of their top names for their girl due in march so if the do name her that, I can't use Elina. Will that mean OH will let me have Lila or will we have to come up with something new? We both Alina too.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. :coffee:
> 
> I have a weird one for you today... I woke up at 0241 and could have sworn that I smelled burning toast. Absolutely no joke. I went from asleep to sitting up in bed, wide awake in about 2 seconds. Once I was awake... I didn't smell it again. How odd is that?? :shrug: I am going to say it was pregnancy related so that I don't feel so :wacko:
> 
> I had this when i was about 5 weeks! i made OH search the kitchen etc to find out what it was how random hey?!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me! How odd is all that? :shrug:Click to expand...

'Tis very odd indeed! How are your other symptoms...i.e. dizziness? :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I just have the one new mummy - this is what I am afraid of with my OH he says he wants a half sleeve and already has a phrase running down the half of one arm! I don't think this will stop with a half sleeve! You should upload some pics of your tattoos!
> 
> Bethany - I really hope it's very temporary my dear and that she feels better in a flash.
> 
> Wouldn't it be good if we an hpt built in to us somewhere so that as soon as a hpt would work you start to see a line maybe i would put it somewhere visible but discreet... Even a mark i'd settle for every preggo woman gets a spot. The letter P appears on your head! Anything is better than waiting!
> 
> :haha: Molly and I used to have a little joke (before Molly started this thread) about how it would be great if your little toes turned purple the moment you became pregnant :haha: How handy would that be? We'd probably assess the depth of purple and how quickly they turned though eh? Remember this Molly?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

I remember! I remember! I still stand by it. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hey ladies! I am on break at work. My students are in library. A lot of schools closed today because of the snow but not us we only got a 90 min delay. :cry: Yesterday my bagel place FINALLY had chocolate chip. I was so excited! Today I do not fee l very well. I think I had food poisoning as I was throwing up all night after I ate chinese. :shrug: I can not wait to go home and go back to bed. How is everyones day going so far?

Oh no addie...hope you're feeling better now but WHOOPEE for the choc chip bagels!! (cancel police :winkwink:)


----------



## Sarachka

The gyppo show is on!! I'm transfixed!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear Molly:awww:
> 
> I think your posts are wide because your tickers are all next to one another?
> 
> That sounds like a distinct possibility... hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> They're normal size for meClick to expand...
> 
> Then perhaps it's Holly and her tiny net book? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm on the Crunchie sized Franken computer at the mo and I still have to slide across if I want to 'thank' you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry... :cry: Kit? Kit! I need to borrow your thorny branch... come quickly... :cry:Click to expand...

Certainly NOT!! You are with sweetpea now so there can be no thorny branch involvement :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:
> 
> Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Nah, the bathroom's all white, but I thought a bit of colour in the towels and accessories (grey for the boys and deep raspberry pink for the girls) might desterilise things a bit:shrug: 'Tis not our dream bathroom, are waiting for our Lottery win for that....Click to expand...
> 
> We have 2.5 bathrooms and I thought I would love it... I think I hate it now... realize that's 3 toilets to clean. :sick: I love it in the sense that it's "orderly", my OH and I have our own, the girls have their own, and then the half bath downstairs is for guests. The place we are looking at moving to only has 2 bathrooms. Oh that would be lovely! :haha:
> 
> I do like you colour scheme though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

We have a loo by the back door which is the 'boys toilet' (ie the seat is always up so I go to the other one!) and when I'm cleaning the splashed weewee there I pray to have another girl in the family and not a 4th splashy male!


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for Holly's Emily. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've changed my mood indicator to put me in the right mood for my fertile period, though I'm more hungry than horney:shrug:
> 
> Where's *Kit*? Still at the office using power point to show that team of hers all her hpts from various dpo's I imagine....
> 
> I would applaud my boss If they did that !Click to expand...

:rofl:....now THAT would have been a talking point! I should have borrowed some of Holly's slides and claimed them as my own (obviously only the ferning ones :haha:)...I could have done a "how it all happened" seminar:thumbup: As it was, the all male audience only just coped with my quiet announcemement of "I'm expecting a little Thomson later this year". That was definitely enough detail for them although they were lovely and gave me a round of applause!! :shock: :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> The gyppo show is on!! I'm transfixed!

You're so lucky having crap English telly to watch. Crap French tv just isn't the same. It's not riveting, it's just unwatchable:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello Kit! :wave: Any more bebe dance moves? :cloud9:

Just a little...I'm trying hard to tune into them but it's hard when I'm busy during the day. I think I felt something when I was driving back tonight :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Here is tonight's OPK:
> 
> Cd 16 @ 8pm
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c7b9cb1.jpg
> 
> Can you see the background? It's my note from Kit!!

:haha: FAME at last!!! :winkwink:

That OPK looks good too!! :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Hey,hope everyone is happy and well? Just thought I'd pop in whilst 'my big fat gypsy wedding' is on ad break :) Had my first dr appointment yday and have my scan next friday to check that there is in fact a bean :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:
> 
> Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Nah, the bathroom's all white, but I thought a bit of colour in the towels and accessories (grey for the boys and deep raspberry pink for the girls) might desterilise things a bit:shrug: 'Tis not our dream bathroom, are waiting for our Lottery win for that....Click to expand...

That's what I like though...white bathroom with strong accents. I'm about to embark upon my bathroom upstairs so am mulling over some "accents" of my own :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: kit! How'd it go at work? Your team ok? I see your signature there :thumbup: :dance: that story and others got me going today I cried at one born every minute! The girl in the birth pool, with the squemish sister :haha:
> 
> Sazzy dear good job you are dtd tonight too :thumbup: looks like you may be coming to the end of your surge I pray for complete spermination for you my lover! Kit writes such delightful notes! Doesn't she just? I LOVED getting a parcel from kit and it too was for a good cause :bfp: :baby:

It went well with the team today thanks Jaynie :hugs:

Oh, I was really teary watching that girl in the birthing pool. She did great while her sis vommed into a bucket! :haha: That is exactly what my sis would be like and she's going to have a baby in April!! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:
> 
> Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Nah, the bathroom's all white, but I thought a bit of colour in the towels and accessories (grey for the boys and deep raspberry pink for the girls) might desterilise things a bit:shrug: 'Tis not our dream bathroom, are waiting for our Lottery win for that....Click to expand...
> 
> We have 2.5 bathrooms and I thought I would love it... I think I hate it now... realize that's 3 toilets to clean. :sick: I love it in the sense that it's "orderly", my OH and I have our own, the girls have their own, and then the half bath downstairs is for guests. The place we are looking at moving to only has 2 bathrooms. Oh that would be lovely! :haha:
> 
> I do like you colour scheme though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know what you mean Molly...we have 1 bathroom, 2 shower rooms and a downstairs cloakroom....a LOT of cleaning :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

The girl in the pool did so well! It made me cry.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I would like to announce to my dear Turtle family the arrival of Emily Natasha Dian-Flon, sperminated 2 days Before Ovulation on the 18th of January 2011.
> 
> I put my legs against the wall for 15mins at the recommendation of Mummy April, so I will sue her if it doesn't work:trouble:

:happydance: That's it then...JOB DONE!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening/Morning all:flower:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: fake boob! Hope you win another one soon to complete the pair:haha:
> 
> I'm terrified of Rottweilers:shock: DH and I got chased by one on our bikes once, scared us witless!
> 
> *jaynie *has your tattoo just been done? I seem to remember you and DH getting them for Christmas for each other? It's very glamourous:thumbup:
> 
> Remind me next month to order my opks a bit earlier, they still haven't arrived and I want to see how my LH is fairing:shrug:
> 
> Oops must dash, poor LO has a runny tummy and I hear she's just filled her nappy _again_- I've spent most of today changing her nappy...
> 
> Oh no, poor LO :nope: Hope her poor botty isn't all sore too :nope:
> 
> Oh, and that's such a cute pic (just when I think you've run out:winkwink:) of Holly :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Kit, what GORGEOUS clothes for Sarachka's kids :thumbup: Brought tears to my eyes:cry: You really are a lovely turtle:hugs: You may have shamed me into knitting a little something:blush:
> 
> And LO seems a bit better this evening, fx'ed. I'm not used to her being poorly, she's normally such a robust little thing:cry: Botty not too sore since I've been changing her nappynoo really often!! As for the photos of LO, many more where they came from!:happydance: Has your avocado wriggled today?Click to expand...

Ah it's just a little something to help Sarachka's outstanding work....and all selfish really. I tell you, I really believe in karma so it's important for one's future to do these things! See...selfish!

Glad LO is rallying a bit now :thumbup: Little avocado has move a little earlier I think (in the car)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emily natasha cowell!! Your mums a :fool: :haha: that's you sorted then! If it works I'm gonna put my legs against the wall! 

Just :munch: ing a yellow French fancy :cloud9:

I can't believe it she was only 22 that young girl... 

Holly can you not use 4od?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hey,hope everyone is happy and well? Just thought I'd pop in whilst 'my big fat gypsy wedding' is on ad break :) Had my first dr appointment yday and have my scan next friday to check that there is in fact a bean :)

Hey poas :wave:

I'm watching too...cannot believe that child in the pink ermmmmm "dress"?? She's like a huge blancmange! 

Hope you're good and great news about your scan. It will put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Headache... ugh.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Headache... ugh.

Oh no :wacko: How are you doing with OH being away?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:
> 
> Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Nah, the bathroom's all white, but I thought a bit of colour in the towels and accessories (grey for the boys and deep raspberry pink for the girls) might desterilise things a bit:shrug: 'Tis not our dream bathroom, are waiting for our Lottery win for that....Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I like though...white bathroom with strong accents. I'm about to embark upon my bathroom upstairs so am mulling over some "accents" of my own :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll send before and after shots!!! I've just been looking on computer for pics of my little toilet, I made a mosaic in it which I'm quite proud of, will take pics tomorrow since I seem to have erased them:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:
> 
> Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Nah, the bathroom's all white, but I thought a bit of colour in the towels and accessories (grey for the boys and deep raspberry pink for the girls) might desterilise things a bit:shrug: 'Tis not our dream bathroom, are waiting for our Lottery win for that....Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I like though...white bathroom with strong accents. I'm about to embark upon my bathroom upstairs so am mulling over some "accents" of my own :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll send before and after shots!!! I've just been looking on computer for pics of my little toilet, I made a mosaic in it which I'm quite proud of, will take pics tomorrow since I seem to have erased them:shrug:Click to expand...

Oooh yes please....more pics :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hey,hope everyone is happy and well? Just thought I'd pop in whilst 'my big fat gypsy wedding' is on ad break :) Had my first dr appointment yday and have my scan next friday to check that there is in fact a bean :)

Don't you worry, there'll be a bean, AuntyHollyMonkey says so:hugs: Enjoy the BFGW with the rest of England!:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Headache... ugh.
> 
> Oh no :wacko: How are you doing with OH being away?Click to expand...

I was doing well... until this morning... I was concerned: What if I was too sick to get my DD from school?? :dohh: All turned out well so :thumbup: OH may get home Thursday afternoon. That would be FAB. Or as my youngest says, "FAB UH LESS" :haha: (And yes, she breaks it up just like that and wiggles her little hips :haha:)

I was a little afraid when I woke up at 0241 and smelled burnt toast... in my head I ran threw 3 different possibilities. 

1. Somehow, something was burning in my house 
2. A burglar made his way in and decided he would like to have some toast
3. I was completely mad

No matter which possibility it turned out to be, I decided right then that I'd rather have my OH home. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

OK turkey hot dogs. Any of you preggers eat them be4. I was craving one then I read it can cause sever problems with pregnancy if not cooked correctly. I just am feeling like I can not eat anything anymore. Everything I want is on the list of things not 2 eat.:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Headache... ugh.
> 
> Oh no :wacko: How are you doing with OH being away?Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing well... until this morning... I was concerned: What if I was too sick to get my DD from school?? :dohh: All turned out well so :thumbup: OH may get home Thursday afternoon. That would be FAB. Or as my youngest says, "FAB UH LESS" :haha: (And yes, she breaks it up just like that and wiggles her little hips :haha:)
> 
> I was a little afraid when I woke up at 0241 and smelled burnt toast... in my head I ran threw 3 different possibilities.
> 
> 1. Somehow, something was burning in my house
> 2. A burglar made his way in and decided he would like to have some toast
> 3. I was completely mad
> 
> No matter which possibility it turned out to be, I decided right then that I'd rather have my OH home. :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Could it have been the remnants of a dream?

Great..it will be "Fab-uh-less" if OH gets home a litle earlier than planned :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OK turkey hot dogs. Any of you preggers eat them be4. I was craving one then I read it can cause sever problems with pregnancy if not cooked correctly. I just am feeling like I can not eat anything anymore. Everything I want is on the list of things not 2 eat.:shrug:

Sorry addie...I'm veggie :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There'll soon be a real big fat gipsy wedding in the UK, William and Kate:haha:

I'm off to sleep, I feel my first pregnancy symptoms are coming on, namely fatigue.:sleep:

Jaynie I don't know what 4od is, will educate myself tomorrow on that point:blush:

MOOMMMMIINNBOOOBS! Can I have your autograph pleeeease? 
You might bump into my ex, the one I dumped, Johnny boy:haha: Have a fab time and tell us all:flower: Don't worry about Kit, I understand her concern but you are only 22 right? ENJOY! I'll sit Kit down with a cup of tea and some Bourbon Creams and we'll have a natter about the youth of today while you youngies go out and enjoy yourselves:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I need to sign off now...feel like I only just caught up!! I have an hours work to do before bed and another early start..oh joy :wacko:

Night night and good stuff to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> OK turkey hot dogs. Any of you preggers eat them be4. I was craving one then I read it can cause sever problems with pregnancy if not cooked correctly. I just am feeling like I can not eat anything anymore. Everything I want is on the list of things not 2 eat.:shrug:

From a dodgy van at a fair, not a good idea, but if you cook your own then:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kit:flower: Night HollyMonkey:flower::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> There'll soon be a real big fat gipsy wedding in the UK, William and Kate:haha:
> 
> I'm off to sleep, I feel my first pregnancy symptoms are coming on, namely fatigue.:sleep:
> 
> Jaynie I don't know what 4od is, will educate myself tomorrow on that point:blush:
> 
> MOOMMMMIINNBOOOBS! Can I have your autograph pleeeease?
> You might bump into my ex, the one I dumped, Johnny boy:haha: Have a fab time and tell us all:flower: Don't worry about Kit, I understand her concern but you are only 22 right? ENJOY! I'll sit Kit down with a cup of tea and some Bourbon Creams and we'll have a natter about the youth of today while you youngies go out and enjoy yourselves:winkwink:

Night Holly :flower:

*smacks gums* :jo: ....yes Moomin...like Holly says, I'm just old and 'orrible and you should enjoy the opportunity, and obviously we will need to hear all about your new celeb friends! Like I said, ignore this old cynic! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Headache... ugh.
> 
> Oh no :wacko: How are you doing with OH being away?Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing well... until this morning... I was concerned: What if I was too sick to get my DD from school?? :dohh: All turned out well so :thumbup: OH may get home Thursday afternoon. That would be FAB. Or as my youngest says, "FAB UH LESS" :haha: (And yes, she breaks it up just like that and wiggles her little hips :haha:)
> 
> I was a little afraid when I woke up at 0241 and smelled burnt toast... in my head I ran threw 3 different possibilities.
> 
> 1. Somehow, something was burning in my house
> 2. A burglar made his way in and decided he would like to have some toast
> 3. I was completely mad
> 
> No matter which possibility it turned out to be, I decided right then that I'd rather have my OH home. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Could it have been the remnants of a dream?
> 
> Great..it will be "Fab-uh-less" if OH gets home a litle earlier than planned :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not that I can recall... though I am sure anything is possible. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kit:hugs:
Don't forget to take your dentures out :tease:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm a bit of a cynic as well... :shrug:

Goodnight turtles... sleep well. :sleep:

Oh and Holly- sleep enough for you and that Emily yes? :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit... It was me that said I had learned the hard way with the boy who wants to do special things with ya, but I hope that not all are bad!

Night girls... Hope you and emily sleep well Bethany :haha:

:sleep: well kit m'dear til the morrow! 

I'm off now myself going to finish my paper and :sleep: myself I'll see you all on the morrow :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Good night Jaynie dear! :sleep:


----------



## want2bamum86

have i missed much?


----------



## new mummy2010

morning all gosh ten pgs to catch up on was soooo zzzz after spinning last night i just zonked after my bubbly bath !!

Have i missed anything real important girls?

Hi crunchie & Kit i see you !!

Yay Addie has an olive !!!

no time now really wish i could go on at work loike you Kit And Sara


----------



## Mollykins

I hereby vow to go to bed no later than 2130 tomorrow night... of course I have been promising myself that since Monday... :wacko:

I'm off to sleep now turtles. I hope you all have a great morning. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

ahhh Molly - the ship! I will be seeing you later for chats and tings :hugs: :sleep: well darling! You and the sweet pea :cloud9:

I am just up... New mummy I don't think you missed anything super important! My temp shot up this morning to the highest it's ever been :happydance: 

:hi: any viewing turtles!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!! 

I have a question .... But it may be tmi for the turtles in the uk as it's only 7:15am ... But u can take it !!! 

So usually I REALLY suffer with constipation ! Like I would go once a week if lucky .... Well since about 12dpo I need to go about 3 times a day! Is this NORMAL 

Sorry of anyone has gone off there breakie !!! 

Catch u all laters !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie that temp is fab ....... I can't wait for u 2 test !!!!! Do you have your hpts at the ready ???


----------



## firstbaby25

ahahha! Crunch - you are funny :rofl: 

I don't know being that I am not a preggie turtle yet. However are you in any pain etc etc? Babies can be situated against some of the bowel I suppose... I would think you are going to be just fine :smug: also - Have you seen anyone about it? I have IBS (i'm one of the ones who get it as constipation rather than loose stools... tmi!) It's cool when you know what it is and what causes it :thumbup: I now have relatively normal toiletting habits :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to muster up some bathroom decorating courage today...that new year resolution of mine about finishing projects I start....
> 
> Bought some grey and fuschia towels in the sale yesterday to inspire me to finish, but looking at a heap of towels this morning is not offering the inspiration I thought it might:nope:
> 
> Ooo, loving the mental visual on a grey/fuschia bathroom....hmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Nah, the bathroom's all white, but I thought a bit of colour in the towels and accessories (grey for the boys and deep raspberry pink for the girls) might desterilise things a bit:shrug: 'Tis not our dream bathroom, are waiting for our Lottery win for that....Click to expand...
> 
> We have 2.5 bathrooms and I thought I would love it... I think I hate it now... realize that's 3 toilets to clean. :sick: I love it in the sense that it's "orderly", my OH and I have our own, the girls have their own, and then the half bath downstairs is for guests. The place we are looking at moving to only has 2 bathrooms. Oh that would be lovely! :haha:
> 
> I do like you colour scheme though! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We have a loo by the back door which is the 'boys toilet' (ie the seat is always up so I go to the other one!) and when I'm cleaning the splashed weewee there I pray to have another girl in the family and not a 4th splashy male!Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh I had to stop my catching up just to comment on this! Think of me, please: I have one bathroom and four boys in the house (counting DH). And I am sure that none of them could aim to save their lives!!!!!
I love our bathroom tho. We redid it two years ago - knocked out the tiles around our old ball and claw bath, had it refurbished and now it's free-standing, antique chinese cupboard with a bowl-style quartz basin on top and an armoire from Paris for our towels and things :cloud9: but it's ruined by the wee splash. 
We are slowly building our en suite bathroom in which NO BOYS (except DH) will be allowed to pee (I live in a very old wood and iron house so we can knock down interior walls ourselves - when we moved in it had 6 1/2 bedrooms but we've knocked down walls and made 3 big bedrooms). I did a birth a couple of years ago where the mom had had her bathroom built with a huge cement bath that was perfect for a birth pool. And after the birth, she and her husband and her daughter and son could all soak together. That's what I want. Oh and it had a shower at one end. :cloud9:
(Sorry for the long ramble!:blush: Bathrooms are a bit of an issue for me!!!)


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie I am armed with HPT's my testing buddy Trin admitted she might test early ;) which means I will too! Friday probably and see where that gets me! Isn't it fab?!! Thanks crunch I had thought that I had progesterone issues, but i'll settle for that! 

Morning ladies from across the globe... Hope you are well!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie ! 

To be honest I feel better now than before .... Lighter lol ! 
I have plenty of water and fruit and veg an go to the gym .... I always felt a little cheated before !!! 

No pain, the only thing I have at the mo are sore boobie and the off bout of feeling sick so far !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

ah well then i would imagine you are fine! I would go if you start to lose weight or something you know... If your body is normal and the toilet habits are the only thing out of sorts then I personally think you can handle it and maybe ring a doctor if you feel ill with it etc etc. I would feel better now than before too if I were you! :blush: it is TMI but I can sometimes go for days and days :sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles :hi:

SARACHKA!!! I had the WEIRDEST dream about you last night! (Not kinky, don't worry :haha:) I dreamt I was working in some office and I went to the loo and there was this opk sitting on the cistern. I looked at the basin and there were like 100 opk's lying there, all open and pee'd on. My first thought was "Where did this person get so many opk's?? I only get 7 in my box" :haha: My next thought was "This must be Sara! We must actually work in the same office! How weird that we've been anonymously working side by side and talking onlin!" SO I pm'ed you and there you were in the next cubical :rofl: I'm counting this as a symptom and it must mean I'm really pregnant :rofl:

*Crunchie* - I also get looser stools/ more frequent stools at the beginning of pregnancy. It's later on when you have to watch for contipation and I find that proboflora colonease works great for my preggie moms

*Jaynie* - I am SO EXCITED for you and your chart :happydance: looking SO good. And yay for Friday-crazy-early-and-probably-stn-testing :thumbup:

*Holly* - I meant to say we have grey towels too - I LOVE grey at the moment. DS's have plain grey and Dh and I have white with grey embroidery. 

I think that you asked about grey and gray Jaynie?? I think gray is the american spelling

*Kit, Holly, Molly*...I'm with you on the cynicism thing...that was my first thought so I just shut up...but then I'm not in my 20's and on my was to biddy status :jo:

Well, my mom who was due on the 7th ruptured membranes this morning. Only really mild contraction so I'm waiting for the call-out. If I disappear, you know why. Start of school was fine this morning except that I woke up with a splitting headache and feeling very :sick: DH had to get the older boys up and ready - at least we set out uniforms and lunches last night and I had packed their bags. I took LO to school. He likes his rules and he doesn't like change so I've been preparing him for the fact that he will be in green group this year and not red group and that he won't have his Fisher (Mrs Fisher) this year. Eventually yesterday he says it's ok to go to Mrs Bothma's class because she's very pretty "like you were momma" :growlmad: Bloody hell!! She's 20 years older than me!!!! But then this morning he told me I was so very pretty so that made up for it :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

MOLLY! I see you there...shouldn't you be in bed??? :hi:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Trin it was me that asked about gray and grey. I have seen both employed here though I always use grey phew glad i'm not inadvertently using american english! 

It sounds all systems go at casa Trin today! I wish I had a job like that, I just never thought properly about what I really wanted to do and now - to do it I will have to do shed loads of (expensive & time consuming) training... Anyway reflections over!!

You are such a well of info Trin with you homeopathy! If I want to drink green tea could I drink the one that has peppermint added to it as I don't really like green tea? Will this still help with my CM. I read somewhere too Cruch - in the Times I think that probiotics can really help regulate toilet habits, when they first came out I thought them a load of tripe but I use them now :hugs: - can you use them whilst ttc/pregnant?


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: 

Thanks you all for being enthusiastic about my chart :happydance: I am silly I know but well that's me and you lot get more worked up about it with me than the OH (of course he tries)...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'll begin today with the poo subjects- Crunchie I don't remember multi-stooling during pregnancy (I had consipation from about 5 months onwards:x) but during my period I find I poo more often- and when my milk came in too, so my HollyMonkific theory is it's hormone related, prolactin maybe? loosening things up a bit?:shrug: 
2nd poo topic of the day, LO did a nice solid stool this morning:thumbup:

Jaynie- great temp rise:happydance: You're very cold compared to me, mine is right down really low today, which it did the last 2 times before O, which is about your high:haha: 
So, I'm liking your temp rise, and your armpit boob thing, and your dizzy spells, _and _ the element of Sod's law you've thrown in this month for good measure, all in all looking pretty damn exciting:happydance:Can't wait til you :test:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - in a style similar to you I wish to confess here and I have done this nowhere else that I think I conceived when I was ttc in the first month. I had dreams. I don't dream, you know how you just know yourself... I had this spotting and 3 very vivid dreams to the point where I haven't had a single dream since! So :shrug: I think, I conceived, but did not get a sticky enough one... Therefore, I really think dreams are a symptom (for me because I just don't dream to the point of remembering them EVER)...


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I'll begin today with the poo subjects- Crunchie I don't remember multi-stooling during pregnancy (I had consipation from about 5 months onwards:x) but during my period I find I poo more often- and when my milk came in too, so my HollyMonkific theory is it's hormone related, prolactin maybe? loosening things up a bit?:shrug:
> 2nd poo topic of the day, LO did a nice solid stool this morning:thumbup:
> 
> Jaynie- great temp rise:happydance: You're very cold compared to me, mine is right down really low today, which it did the last 2 times before O, which is about your high:haha:
> So, I'm liking your temp rise, and your armpit boob thing, and your dizzy spells, _and _ the element of Sod's law you've thrown in this month for good measure, all in all looking pretty damn exciting:happydance:Can't wait til you :test:

Nothing to do with the well timed :sex: then? :haha: 

My armpit is not so sore this morning but I definitely had a couple of dizzy spells over the past week... I keep thinking 'you stood up too fast' trying not to work myself up for it! Holly I am an ice queen... I daredn't show the OH a chart for comparison because he will realise how cold I am! :cold: :cold: we already have a joke about me being some sort of emotional ice queen!


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: 

Holly's better...


----------



## firstbaby25

7 posts away from sarachka's :bfp: post from me :)


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Trin it was me that asked about gray and grey. I have seen both employed here though I always use grey phew glad i'm not inadvertently using american english!
> 
> It sounds all systems go at casa Trin today! I wish I had a job like that, I just never thought properly about what I really wanted to do and now - to do it I will have to do shed loads of (expensive & time consuming) training... Anyway reflections over!!
> 
> You are such a well of info Trin with you homeopathy! If I want to drink green tea could I drink the one that has peppermint added to it as I don't really like green tea? Will this still help with my CM. I read somewhere too Cruch - in the Times I think that probiotics can really help regulate toilet habits, when they first came out I thought them a load of tripe but I use them now :hugs: - can you use them whilst ttc/pregnant?

Green tea with peppermint is fine. When you get your BFP - on Friday or Saturday - cut down the green tea to one or 2 cups a day because it can deplete folic acid


----------



## HollyMonkey

My CBFM grudgingly granted me high fertility status today:smug: I'm really hoping my opks will arrive in the post- I think I ordered them from the UK by a mistake instead of my usual Danish ones, which arrive the next day:growlmad: 

Don't get me onto bathrooms Trin:fool: Yours sounds gorgeous (apart from the wee!:haha:) and one day we'll do the whole thing and have one of those nice baths. And a wet room in the basement where we have all our sports stuff, but too expensive for us at the mo:nope: So I'm just trying to render the existing bathroom livable- without it costing too much, since ideally we'd change THE WHOLE CONCEPT!! But just white wash and coloured towels for the mo:loopy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Trin it was me that asked about gray and grey. I have seen both employed here though I always use grey phew glad i'm not inadvertently using american english!
> 
> It sounds all systems go at casa Trin today! I wish I had a job like that, I just never thought properly about what I really wanted to do and now - to do it I will have to do shed loads of (expensive & time consuming) training... Anyway reflections over!!
> 
> You are such a well of info Trin with you homeopathy! If I want to drink green tea could I drink the one that has peppermint added to it as I don't really like green tea? Will this still help with my CM. I read somewhere too Cruch - in the Times I think that probiotics can really help regulate toilet habits, when they first came out I thought them a load of tripe but I use them now :hugs: - can you use them whilst ttc/pregnant?
> 
> Green tea with peppermint is fine. When you get your BFP - on Friday or Saturday - cut down the green tea to one or 2 cups a day because it can deplete folic acidClick to expand...

thanks that's just reminded me i must get more vitamins today...ran out 2 days ago....


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh Holly - Emily needs vitamins :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh Holly - Emily needs vitamins :hugs:

Indeed!:hugs: Just went to my very local chemist, orderded my Vits, they'll be in this afternoon. 
I was reading about gender swaying and women who want a girl only have sex a few days before O, you'd have to be very confident to do that I think, or very young with no deadline:wacko: I wish DH was up to tonight too but I think tomorrow will be really key, so I'll save him for then :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Holly - Emily needs vitamins :hugs:
> 
> Indeed!:hugs: Just went to my very local chemist, orderded my Vits, they'll be in this afternoon.
> I was reading about gender swaying and women who want a girl only have sex a few days before O, you'd have to be very confident to do that I think, or very young with no deadline:wacko: I wish DH was up to tonight too but I think tomorrow will be really key, so I'll save him for then :awww:Click to expand...

Yup - we tried that and 2 months in a row it didn't work so tried the O+12 method. I have a patient who swears by it. We also did the diet (well I did anyway)
I AM STARVING TODAY!!!n And last night I got out of bed at 11:30 (i had been reading not sleeping) and had some mac and cheese from the fridge. I remember getting dh to make me toast at 11:30 last time so fingers crossed. I had a HUGE fruit salad with plain yoghurt and seeds at 8:30 but I am famished now


----------



## firstbaby25

:awww: such a fussy, busy working OH for you then? I think every other day is something to try anyway and you will have been forced in to trying it this cycle through the schedule. I think we all forget about men being fertile because the general rule is that they are good to go anytime but I think that with Adam who smokes (we're both a bit 'social' with the smoking like if we're in together we really won't be bothered to go outside!) every other day is a good target in case he has slow swimmers...

Yeah it's some doctors theory isn't it Holly? I read it on FF the other O - 2 is ideal to have :spermy: carrying the X chromo waiting for the egg and those trying for a boy should do O day as the :spermy: carrying the Y chromosome is faster... Kind of like life itself really! 

You feeling good about this cycle (on topic discussion here)? I kind of am but I don't want to be let down but then again - I shouldn't be because I have a CBFM to fiddle with when this mammoth cycle is over! I am also going to read about conceive plus vs preseed! To deflect from my lack of EWCM!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :awww: such a fussy, busy working OH for you then? I think every other day is something to try anyway and you will have been forced in to trying it this cycle through the schedule. I think we all forget about men being fertile because the general rule is that they are good to go anytime but I think that with Adam who smokes (we're both a bit 'social' with the smoking like if we're in together we really won't be bothered to go outside!) every other day is a good target in case he has slow swimmers...
> 
> Yeah it's some doctors theory isn't it Holly? I read it on FF the other O - 2 is ideal to have :spermy: carrying the X chromo waiting for the egg and those trying for a boy should do O day as the :spermy: carrying the Y chromosome is faster... Kind of like life itself really!
> 
> You feeling good about this cycle (on topic discussion here)? I kind of am but I don't want to be let down but then again - I shouldn't be because I have a CBFM to fiddle with when this mammoth cycle is over! I am also going to read about conceive plus vs preseed! To deflect from my lack of EWCM!

I'm pretty neutral about this cycle, veering to the NMA side, but then it is my 6th go so after this one I'll have to visit my evil obgyn so I can pay her 50 to scoff and scorn at me:shrug: But I've had the same woman for 15yrs now, there's a kind of comfort to that:wacko: 

My bathroom is soooo naughty, it just will not paint itself:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Holly - Emily needs vitamins :hugs:
> 
> Indeed!:hugs: Just went to my very local chemist, orderded my Vits, they'll be in this afternoon.
> I was reading about gender swaying and women who want a girl only have sex a few days before O, you'd have to be very confident to do that I think, or very young with no deadline:wacko: I wish DH was up to tonight too but I think tomorrow will be really key, so I'll save him for then :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - we tried that and 2 months in a row it didn't work so tried the O+12 method. I have a patient who swears by it. We also did the diet (well I did anyway)
> I AM STARVING TODAY!!!n And last night I got out of bed at 11:30 (i had been reading not sleeping) and had some mac and cheese from the fridge. I remember getting dh to make me toast at 11:30 last time so fingers crossed. I had a HUGE fruit salad with plain yoghurt and seeds at 8:30 but I am famished nowClick to expand...

O+12? Two days before AF?:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

I suggest you :grr: that naughty bathroom of yours holly...thats just not good enough!

We're taking our mommy through to the hospital for an augmentation - just not much happening. But we will hopefully still have a water birth if all goes well. Going to be a long day....See you later or tomorrow


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Holly - Emily needs vitamins :hugs:
> 
> Indeed!:hugs: Just went to my very local chemist, orderded my Vits, they'll be in this afternoon.
> I was reading about gender swaying and women who want a girl only have sex a few days before O, you'd have to be very confident to do that I think, or very young with no deadline:wacko: I wish DH was up to tonight too but I think tomorrow will be really key, so I'll save him for then :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - we tried that and 2 months in a row it didn't work so tried the O+12 method. I have a patient who swears by it. We also did the diet (well I did anyway)
> I AM STARVING TODAY!!!n And last night I got out of bed at 11:30 (i had been reading not sleeping) and had some mac and cheese from the fridge. I remember getting dh to make me toast at 11:30 last time so fingers crossed. I had a HUGE fruit salad with plain yoghurt and seeds at 8:30 but I am famished nowClick to expand...
> 
> O+12? Two days before AF?:wacko:Click to expand...

12 hours after O...hard to know exactly


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off to have stern words with that bathroom of mine:growlmad: I've left the paint and brush in there, what more does it want?:shrug:

See you lurtles, Turtles :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

i'm sure according to ff that o + 12 hours would sway for a boy... Just too confusing!

You're all going to leave me with the tumbleweed now aren't you?!

:-=:-=

Holly... How come 6 months? Is it cause you is old? :haha: :haha: jokes jokes... Seriously though why the worry after only 6 months? Chiiiil Winston. How does France fare to the UK? Saying that we wouldn't have to pay would we? So I suppose in a way that rules out a lot of complaint. I would rather pay and be able to complain about a 'service' I paid for and received as it happens you do pay for the NHS it is an illusion that it is 'free'...


----------



## firstbaby25

Laters Bethany! Good luck Trin! Hope you all achieve something today :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

BOO HOO!:cry: Postman has been and NO OPKS! I have one CBFM stick left and one Digi.:shipw:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Holly - Emily needs vitamins :hugs:
> 
> Indeed!:hugs: Just went to my very local chemist, orderded my Vits, they'll be in this afternoon.
> I was reading about gender swaying and women who want a girl only have sex a few days before O, you'd have to be very confident to do that I think, or very young with no deadline:wacko: I wish DH was up to tonight too but I think tomorrow will be really key, so I'll save him for then :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - we tried that and 2 months in a row it didn't work so tried the O+12 method. I have a patient who swears by it. We also did the diet (well I did anyway)
> I AM STARVING TODAY!!!n And last night I got out of bed at 11:30 (i had been reading not sleeping) and had some mac and cheese from the fridge. I remember getting dh to make me toast at 11:30 last time so fingers crossed. I had a HUGE fruit salad with plain yoghurt and seeds at 8:30 but I am famished nowClick to expand...
> 
> O+12? Two days before AF?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 12 hours after O...hard to know exactlyClick to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh:I was thinking 12 days!!:wacko::wacko::wacko: It seemed very wrong:haha:

Jaynie- just coz DH won't try beyond his B'day in April:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> i'm sure according to ff that o + 12 hours would sway for a boy... Just too confusing!
> 
> You're all going to leave me with the tumbleweed now aren't you?!
> 
> :-=:-=
> 
> Holly... How come 6 months? Is it cause you is old? :haha: :haha: jokes jokes... Seriously though why the worry after only 6 months? Chiiiil Winston. How does France fare to the UK? Saying that we wouldn't have to pay would we? So I suppose in a way that rules out a lot of complaint. I would rather pay and be able to complain about a 'service' I paid for and received as it happens you do pay for the NHS it is an illusion that it is 'free'...

You pay on the spot then send a form off and get reimbursed here...


----------



## firstbaby25

Dear Sweet Sarachka Bunny

I hereby dedicate this, my 1,000th post, to you and your :bfp: & resulting :baby:

I hope that this post brings with it the joy of discovering you are pregnant and a healthy and happy:

PS - I don't know if this post will be laid out exactly as I want it to. My intentions were there :flower:
 



Attached Files:







sarachka bump.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 1









Sarachka post 2.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 1









sarachka post.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Holly - Emily needs vitamins :hugs:
> 
> Indeed!:hugs: Just went to my very local chemist, orderded my Vits, they'll be in this afternoon.
> I was reading about gender swaying and women who want a girl only have sex a few days before O, you'd have to be very confident to do that I think, or very young with no deadline:wacko: I wish DH was up to tonight too but I think tomorrow will be really key, so I'll save him for then :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - we tried that and 2 months in a row it didn't work so tried the O+12 method. I have a patient who swears by it. We also did the diet (well I did anyway)
> I AM STARVING TODAY!!!n And last night I got out of bed at 11:30 (i had been reading not sleeping) and had some mac and cheese from the fridge. I remember getting dh to make me toast at 11:30 last time so fingers crossed. I had a HUGE fruit salad with plain yoghurt and seeds at 8:30 but I am famished nowClick to expand...
> 
> O+12? Two days before AF?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 12 hours after O...hard to know exactlyClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:I was thinking 12 days!!:wacko::wacko::wacko: It seemed very wrong:haha:
> 
> Jaynie- just coz DH won't try beyond his B'day in April:flower:Click to expand...

:grr: :growlmad: will he not grant you the extra months? As per we discussed he won't be 47 til April NEXT year...


----------



## HollyMonkey

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Since I was in the bathroom anyway I just did my last digi:blush: AND GOT A SMILEY FACE:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

Operation seduction! :sex:I want :spermy: tonight _and_ tomorrow :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Holly - Emily needs vitamins :hugs:
> 
> Indeed!:hugs: Just went to my very local chemist, orderded my Vits, they'll be in this afternoon.
> I was reading about gender swaying and women who want a girl only have sex a few days before O, you'd have to be very confident to do that I think, or very young with no deadline:wacko: I wish DH was up to tonight too but I think tomorrow will be really key, so I'll save him for then :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - we tried that and 2 months in a row it didn't work so tried the O+12 method. I have a patient who swears by it. We also did the diet (well I did anyway)
> I AM STARVING TODAY!!!n And last night I got out of bed at 11:30 (i had been reading not sleeping) and had some mac and cheese from the fridge. I remember getting dh to make me toast at 11:30 last time so fingers crossed. I had a HUGE fruit salad with plain yoghurt and seeds at 8:30 but I am famished nowClick to expand...
> 
> O+12? Two days before AF?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 12 hours after O...hard to know exactlyClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:I was thinking 12 days!!:wacko::wacko::wacko: It seemed very wrong:haha:
> 
> Jaynie- just coz DH won't try beyond his B'day in April:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :grr: :growlmad: will he not grant you the extra months? As per we discussed he won't be 47 til April NEXT year...Click to expand...

Don't let DH see that, 45 not 47:haha::haha:

Love the dedication post to S:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: at least you didn't waste your last digi then! You have a wee stick tomorrow no? That might give you a peak then :spermy: :spermy: did you have EWCM? They'll stay alive!


----------



## firstbaby25

ahahahahaha sorry! I don't know why I had 47 in my head, perhaps cause it's the wrong side of 45! He'll be fine...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had some good EWCM, so fx'ed, plus it's more likely to be a girl that way!:haha: Put m'legs up the wall too:haha:
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone seen Holly Anna anywhere?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah and the two lined one could be on the cusp - tomorrow would be egg day then?
I think you will be fine with last night and tomorrow especially looking at the two lined OPK :hugs: 

:haha: I was just looking at charts then on FF and you know you can mark your chart with everything... Well one woman has marked preggo test positive and 'AM' sex... think they were excited about their :bfp:?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ginge


----------



## x-ginge-x

morning ladies ive skived off on catching up on yesterdays post as theres too many :blush: im slacking i know, im at mums today helping her so wont be on much have a nice day ladies xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Yay for temp jaynie woo hoo can't waste for test huns!! Gonna try catch up on dinner now


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Lovelies! :flower:

How are we all? 

I'm slowly coming down from :cloud9: now! :haha:

I need to say something very important...

*KittyKattyCoo * Hunnie don't worry... U could not and would not EVER offend me! :hug: 
I am more than sure that he doesn't have a hidden agenda! And he knows better than to try ANYTHING on...coz my mum will be after him quicker than Speedy Gonzales! And believe me u don't wanna see my mum angry... God I don't even like seeing her angry! :haha: Plus Dave would do him more damage than good... Which I don't want to happen and he definately doesn't want to happen! :thumbup:

As for why he's taking me and not a single lady... When he used to say he had been to other celeb bashes I was always like :shock:... I :want: to go! Lol! So I guess he thought it would be nice! But one thing I do know is that THERE WILL DEFINATELY BE 2 BEDS IN THE ROOM... OR I'M NOT GOING! :thumbup:!

Gotta go for now as need to do some more work till home time! :haha:

Be back to catch up later! :flower:

Love ya all! Xxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well i'm moving to WTT ive decided now is not the time and the wedding plans are on hold too, ill keep posting with you ladies cos i dont wanna leave you all


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ginge... 

Any reasons? I mean you can say f*ck off, it's just so sudden... Aren't you getting results at the end of the month to find out why no joy so far? Maybe wait until then to go back on BCP (BCP is hormonal and might adversely affect?) how about condoms?

Maybe a break will be a good thing in the end.. You are young enough I suppose to take a 10 year break!! Though how you will just switch off I don't know :hugs: we are here if you need any virtual support lovey :hug:


----------



## Sarachka

Ladies! I'm so sorry I have been quiet

Had a bad evening with OH last night and didn't feel up to work this morning, knew I had to gt things sorted with OH. He was really upset, his mum is sick and needs an operation. He took his bad mood out on me but it's all ok now. 

JAYNIE thanks so much for your dedication post my darling!!! We will both be celebrating this month. 

TRINITY haha yes it was me in the work
Bathroom. Sorry I left such a mess! ;-)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been kicking ass in the bathroom https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0044.gif with my paintbrush but had to stop to come and tell you THAT THE POSTMAN HAS COME AGAIN with my brown envelope from Denmark:happydance: Just wee'd on one and looks quite good, will do another tonight...

I think maybe I should BD this evening? :-k


----------



## new mummy2010

Work is dragging girls


----------



## firstbaby25

work has the ability to do that New Mummy! Is it you that works with kiddies though? Surely they keep you entertained all day long?! 

Sarachka - that's sad about your OH's mum. I hate it though when MY oh blames me for something that is beyond my control :grr: :growlmad: he does it from time to time and then we/I break it down for him and he realises he has been a tool... I hope his mum is ok though, where does she live? No worries about the post btw! I liked doing it I have only ever dedicated a 00 post to all the turtles (lead to some :bfp: though!)

Holly :wohoo: :yipee: why did you poas though? You already weed on 2 today!! I'm glad your bathroom is very nearly completed with all your hard work. I have been lacking in the motivation department today... Things not been too good with the OH this past week or so... Not like bad just 'disengaged' with each other... I kind of told him this morning that I fekt like that and he sorted out a night at the cinema and stuff for us tonight :cloud9: I love that boy...


----------



## HollyMonkey

IC OPK......

Ginge don't leave us for WTT:hugs:
Saracha hope you're OK now:flower:
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> work has the ability to do that New Mummy! Is it you that works with kiddies though? Surely they keep you entertained all day long?!
> 
> Sarachka - that's sad about your OH's mum. I hate it though when MY oh blames me for something that is beyond my control :grr: :growlmad: he does it from time to time and then we/I break it down for him and he realises he has been a tool... I hope his mum is ok though, where does she live? No worries about the post btw! I liked doing it I have only ever dedicated a 00 post to all the turtles (lead to some :bfp: though!)
> 
> Holly :wohoo: :yipee: why did you poas though? You already weed on 2 today!! I'm glad your bathroom is very nearly completed with all your hard work. I have been lacking in the motivation department today... Things not been too good with the OH this past week or so... Not like bad just 'disengaged' with each other... I kind of told him this morning that I fekt like that and he sorted out a night at the cinema and stuff for us tonight :cloud9: I love that boy...

I'M A POAS ADDICT!:blush:
I wish the bathroom WAS nearly completed!!:nope: Another whole coat to do, haven't even finished the first yet!!
That's sweet of Adam:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

He can be sweet god love him! He just is on his phone all the time and I know I have you guys to distract me... I think it's a bit much when we get in bed and he gets his phone out straight away :shrug: sorta leaves me all like :shrug: guess i'll just :sleep: and really I don't mind if he plays all the time but there HAVE to be key times where he knows not to do it... So I told him, he took it quite well actually! I was surprised. 

SO - before i found the lovely fertile myrtle turtle thread I used to post on other threads. I was researching sperm friendly lubricants and Sasmar Conceive Plus have used a POST that I wrote as a testimonial!!! How dare they?? I seen my name in print on a proper website and it freaked me out a bit!!!


----------



## Sarachka

ooh *GINGE* Everything OK? You can't leave us!

thanks *JAYNIE* I am just way too sensitive and a real wimp.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka don't be like that. These things IMO are about compromise, I tried to hug adam last night and because he didn't move his arm (that was in the way) quick sharp - I secretly brooded all night about why he doesn't wanna hug me :shrug: I talk to him this morning and I have to remind him of how sensitive I am, I would try and change it really I would but I have been this way since being a wee bairn and it would be easier for us both and the relationship if he just beared it in mind when dealing with me... You know cause otherwise we'd all have to change loads to be with someone and I put up with how temperamental he gets :flower:

chin up. At least this all happened after spermination was completed :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sara I am sorry about your DH mom. I hope all is well with her.

I am having a good day so far. I still can not wait to go home and relax tho. :thumbup: I need to start bringing more food to work. I am straving and started eating my lunch (its only 10am) I had to stop or I wud have nothing to eat during my real lunch! How is everyones day?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie i'm good thanks, just bumming on here today I seem to have lost all my motivation :nope: :shrug: perhaps it is a symptom. I am also very tired these past few days, but I think they are elusive symptoms - I could just be tired. 

Yes you should get cereal bars and fruit for snacks :thumbup: cereal bars/granola keeps me going for longer than fruit and I don't feel so bad for scoffing all day :haha: I see you have an olive... I like olives :) a lot, but don't worry I won't eat your baby.


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: addie i'm good thanks, just bumming on here today I seem to have lost all my motivation :nope: :shrug: perhaps it is a symptom. I am also very tired these past few days, but I think they are elusive symptoms - I could just be tired.
> 
> Yes you should get cereal bars and fruit for snacks :thumbup: cereal bars/granola keeps me going for longer than fruit and I don't feel so bad for scoffing all day :haha: I see you have an olive... I like olives :) a lot, but don't worry I won't eat your baby.

Im sorry you are feeling bummed. Hopefully it is a symptom!!! :happydance Yes I have an ollive today. It is taking 4ever to get to 12 weeks tho. I want my 12 week scan so I know I made it and all is well. My days at work take forever these days. They used to fly by and now they just drag. Be4 I leave my house I think ok ill be back in 9 hours! I never had a job in my life I didn't enjoy till now and it sucks. I also know many pple work in jobs they dont like bc they have 2 so I shud just ride it out till June and then Ill have the summer and my baby and then do not return to this school!


----------



## addie25

Ok must pick up my students from technology. Talk to you all later!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Yay for temp rise! :happydance: I read through something once that claimed that the boy (Y) spermies swim faster, but also die faster. The girl (X) spermies are smarter (ahem) and pace themselves so that they live longer. :smug: Of course, I'm convinced that some men just produce more (X) spermies or (Y) spermies.... :growlmad: 

OH! And the whole grey and gray thing... I always want to spell it grey but my computer tells me I'm spelling it wrong every time I do so :shrug: it probably is an American thing... though I'm not sure why? :shrug:

Trin- I have a weakness for claw foot tubs. (swoon) 

Holly- Glad little miss is feeling better. :thumbup: I can borrow her if you'd like.. really... she's too cute! :hugs: Congrats on your digi wee. :dance:

Ginge- What's going on?

Sarachka- Morning/afternoon turtle-dove. Hope all's well now. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:sick: I don't want :hissy: to be :sick: anymore!! :hissy:


----------



## addie25

Aww Molly I am sorry you are feeling sick. I understand. I had 2 weeks in a row where I was feeling sick. Now I am not nauseous but I get head achs that wont go away. I always had dull ones but now they come on strong.:cry: I am also really gassy and that is getting on my nerves!!! My husband is funny about it tho. Yesterday whenever I got gassy he would say THERE SHE BLOWS!!! LOL HES FUNNY!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Aww Molly I am sorry you are feeling sick. I understand. I had 2 weeks in a row where I was feeling sick. Now I am not nauseous but I get head achs that wont go away. I always had dull ones but now they come on strong.:cry: I am also really gassy and that is getting on my nerves!!! My husband is funny about it tho. Yesterday whenever I got gassy he would say THERE SHE BLOWS!!! LOL HES FUNNY!

I keep trying to tell myself that I'm already more that half way through to 12 weeks... half done... almost there. omg. It's horrible. I've had headaches, still get them but they are minor... definitely not my migraines so they are not so bad. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I know it is hard. For weeks I just went rt home ate, showered, and into bed. Now I still do that but a little later than I used to (some days). Yesterday I went to bed at 8:30 :thumbup: I need a lot of sleep.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly! I hope you are not too sick, have you any ginger in? I really hope sickness is not something that I get because i :cry2: :cry: when I am sick as in vomit :(

I hope that you feel better as your day prgresses! Thanks for the encouragement re: the temp :happydance: it means a lot! I'm gonna purchase some conceive plus when this cycle is through and see where that gets me towards my :bfp: you get 75ml as opposed to pre seeds 40 ml and it is actually cheaper and better rated (though only on threads on here)

I hope I get more symptoms tomorrow/the day after, alls I have today is a wee bit of heartburn, again - could be anything! 

Hope you are all ok! I love you all very muchly :hugs: 

Been quiet on the thread today just me and the tumbleweed really :-= :-=


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls...
Tested again this morning and BFN. :( Looks like I'm out for this month. AF hasn't shown yet, but I think she'll be here any day, now, as I'm on CD28. 
It's so amazing to me that DH and I can :sex: like half a dozen times throughout the month and I'm still not pregnant. I remember with my first boyfriend in highschool I was so afraid to have sex being on BC AND using a condom that I'd get pregnant. HA! Not that easy.
Well, here's to next month!
:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to dinner bath bed LO soon, she's still a bit under the weather but has eaten better today. 
*Addie* you'll soon be through the worst of the tiredness:thumbup:
Here are pics of the little toilet where I made a multicoloured mosaic and fun colours! It was my activity when LO was newborn and slept for much of the day. There's no 'before' pic I'm afraid, but it was dark salmon pink all over:sick: Walls, tiles, the lot!
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









015.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









016.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Luna.. I have this discussion on here a lot RE: what we are told! It doesn't matter how many times you :sex: you need the fertile period and that's like 4 days for me- anyway, you were sick so next month you can pee on opk's take your temp, put in your love cups and moan to us until your heart is content!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls...
> Tested again this morning and BFN. :( Looks like I'm out for this month. AF hasn't shown yet, but I think she'll be here any day, now, as I'm on CD28.
> It's so amazing to me that DH and I can :sex: like half a dozen times throughout the month and I'm still not pregnant. I remember with my first boyfriend in highschool I was so afraid to have sex being on BC AND using a condom that I'd get pregnant. HA! Not that easy.
> Well, here's to next month!
> :dust:

Sorry for the BFN:hugs: I know it's crazy isn't it, all those morning after pills I took for what is now clearly no reason:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

:thumbup: from me great pics Bethany!


----------



## firstbaby25

Me too Holly! It costs £25 here in some places too - i've had at least 4 since we were back together! I feel :blush: admitting that i'm sure we will have some fingers a wagging with out lackadaisical approach to 'passion killers' (condoms)...


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone how are you all you have been chatting so much i think i may fall asleep before catching up lol! hope you are all good x


----------



## Sarachka

ahhh home from work.

thanks to everyone who sent well-wishes to OH's mum. She lives in Bishkek but will go to Moscow for the operation.

Jaynie ooooh you are bang on with your temps and chart there ... think this could be it for you. And then me too and not only will we be bump buddies but we can be NOAH buddies bc once again, OH has switched Noah to ahead of Artur.

Sorry about the bfn Luna!!

Holly that bathroom is so cute!! is that where you POAS? maybe we should all post pics of our poas locations.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I would say sorry about your bfn but you've said yourself that you would be a bit disappointed if you had fallen pregnant so quickly. So I will say... I hope bfn do not become a trend for you. :winkwink: 

Jaynie- I haven't actually vomited yet but it's only due to sheer will I tell you. I have it in my head that if I am sick just once... I will be opening pandora's box and will be sick ALL the time. :wacko:

Holly- Fab wee stick room. My oldest DD would LOVE it... in fact, when she is home, I will show her. She ADORES rainbows and lots of color. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- I'm not sure if I specifically sent well wishes out to OH's mum but I do! :hugs: I hope everything goes well for her. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara :hugs:for Oh's mum sweetness i hope she is well soon:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> IC OPK......
> 
> Ginge don't leave us for WTT:hugs:
> Saracha hope you're OK now:flower:

That looks quite + to me Bethany:thumbup:sorry to hear Holly is still a tad poorly:nope:



addie25 said:


> I know it is hard. For weeks I just went rt home ate, showered, and into bed. Now I still do that but a little later than I used to (some days). Yesterday I went to bed at 8:30 :thumbup: I need a lot of sleep.

Hi Addie i think i did say congrats on your Olive but cant remember so congrats again:happydance:i feel exactly like you at the moment im shattered trying to stay awake till 9.30-10 ish is a killer and up at 6.20:nope:not cool,you need to take stocks to work with you this my starve off headaches too you know im taking lots of fruit and special k cereal bars nom nom!!



LunaLady said:


> Hi girls...
> Tested again this morning and BFN. :( Looks like I'm out for this month. AF hasn't shown yet, but I think she'll be here any day, now, as I'm on CD28.
> It's so amazing to me that DH and I can :sex: like half a dozen times throughout the month and I'm still not pregnant. I remember with my first boyfriend in highschool I was so afraid to have sex being on BC AND using a condom that I'd get pregnant. HA! Not that easy.
> Well, here's to next month!
> :dust:


Ha HA!!:thumbup:i agree totally i to took map alot when younger why:shrug:

Sorry for your bfn hun but you will get loads more baby dancing in now:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Off to dinner bath bed LO soon, she's still a bit under the weather but has eaten better today.
> *Addie* you'll soon be through the worst of the tiredness:thumbup:
> Here are pics of the little toilet where I made a multicoloured mosaic and fun colours! It was my activity when LO was newborn and slept for much of the day. There's no 'before' pic I'm afraid, but it was dark salmon pink all over:sick: Walls, tiles, the lot!

Love the bathroom you can c ome do mine :thumbup:i bet Hollys room is lovely:happydance:

Hey Jaynie i do work with children but when im on my full days i have had enough by two ish and could seriously do with a break/nap:winkwink:just finding it very draining and have a bunch of new recruits from the 1-2's room so like starting all over again teaching the routine rules etc of the room!!

HI Crunchie, Moomin, Ginge (whats happened babe?hope your ok?),Mollymoo ,Trin ,April & Kit and anyone i forgot:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> ahhh home from work.
> 
> thanks to everyone who sent well-wishes to OH's mum. She lives in Bishkek but will go to Moscow for the operation.
> 
> Jaynie ooooh you are bang on with your temps and chart there ... think this could be it for you. And then me too and not only will we be bump buddies but we can be NOAH buddies bc once again, OH has switched Noah to ahead of Artur.
> 
> Sorry about the bfn Luna!!
> 
> Holly that bathroom is so cute!! is that where you POAS? maybe we should all post pics of our poas locations.

Actually it's not where I POAS, it's the loo near the backdoor where the boys go https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/pipi.gif

I can't show you where I _do_ POAS since it's in mid decoration and I want to save the shot for the finished article now!!


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Molly. Can people please interpret my stats this cycle:

Cd 1-5 period
CD 6: BD pm
CD7: BD pm
CD8: BD pm
CD9: BD pm
CD10: BD pm
CD11: BD pm
CD12: no BD, hell freezes over
CD13: BD am & pm
CD14: BD pm, mittleschmerz, some pain during sex
CD15: BD pm, positive OPK
CD16: no sex last night, think that's ruined my chances
CD17: today. BD am


----------



## new mummy2010

only 6 days till my 12 wk scan woo hooo


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey Sara i think your still in with a chance it looks like you bd alot!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- I definitely think you are in love. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

NewMummy- Yay for your scan! I have my next scan on Friday.


----------



## Sarachka

But I didn't BD the day after a positive OPK. DAMNIT

Mummy2010 ooh bet you cant wait for the scan ... And I cant wait to nub theorise when u have some pics


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> But I didn't BD the day after a positive OPK. DAMNIT
> 
> Mummy2010 ooh bet you cant wait for the scan ... And I cant wait to nub theorise when u have some pics

But sweets, spermies don't live for only 24 hours. Silly turtle ... you are IN. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Molly. Can people please interpret my stats this cycle:
> 
> Cd 1-5 period
> CD 6: BD pm
> CD7: BD pm
> CD8: BD pm
> CD9: BD pm
> CD10: BD pm
> CD11: BD pm
> CD12: no BD, hell freezes over
> CD13: BD am & pm
> CD14: BD pm, mittleschmerz, some pain during sex
> CD15: BD pm, positive OPK
> CD16: no sex last night, think that's ruined my chances
> CD17: today. BD am

You're well in you biatchz :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Yay for your scan to MOlls i thought you had all gone to zzzzzzz then for a min!!!

Im a lil tad scared about mine to be honest with you girls but also excited that you girls (especially Bethany ) can do the nub theory thing !!


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> But I didn't BD the day after a positive OPK. DAMNIT
> 
> Mummy2010 ooh bet you cant wait for the scan ... And I cant wait to nub theorise when u have some pics
> 
> But sweets, spermies don't live for only 24 hours. Silly turtle ... you are IN. :hugs:Click to expand...

My OH has weak sperm so I don't think they do last more than 24 hrs.


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Yay for your scan to MOlls i thought you had all gone to zzzzzzz then for a min!!!
> 
> Im a lil tad scared about mine to be honest with you girls but also excited that you girls (especially Bethany ) can do the nub theory thing !!

My nausea tried winning for about an hour and a half before I won. :haha: Now my tum feels... sore? :shrug: I'm fairly sure that after this scan on Friday, I won't have another one until 20-21 weeks. I'll ask on Friday though. I wish I understood the nub thing... :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> But I didn't BD the day after a positive OPK. DAMNIT
> 
> Mummy2010 ooh bet you cant wait for the scan ... And I cant wait to nub theorise when u have some pics



I cant wait for you girls to do your thing with the nub too:happydance:

Also Sara you are in i did it with no opk's :thumbup:just had lots of rampant sexy time like you and big boy!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> But I didn't BD the day after a positive OPK. DAMNIT
> 
> Mummy2010 ooh bet you cant wait for the scan ... And I cant wait to nub theorise when u have some pics
> 
> But sweets, spermies don't live for only 24 hours. Silly turtle ... you are IN. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH has weak sperm so I don't think they do last more than 24 hrs.Click to expand...

Really? Had he been tested? Sadness.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy Holly's room is my favouritist room in the house:cloud9: I hope she never ever takes down her mobiles and ABC pictures to replace them with pop posters and paints her walls black:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

will you not have a 12wk one like us? 
Remember i paid private for my 7wk one, 12wk is nhs and 20-21wk is nhs too anything fancy or in between we pay!


----------



## Sarachka

Molly no he hasn't been tested. But I'm sure of it


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> will you not have a 12wk one like us?
> Remember i paid private for my 7wk one, 12wk is nhs and 20-21wk is nhs too anything fancy or in between we pay!

With my girls, I only ever had one ultrasound; at 20 weeks or so, for finding the sex. The only time you have more than that one is if they suspect something is wrong, if you are high risk, or if you fell down stairs or something. Otherwise... it's only the one. :nope: I had the one at 5 wk +1 to rule out ectopic and now this one on Friday at 7 wks +1 to see if there is a heartbeat... there wasn't before.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy Holly's room is my favouritist room in the house:cloud9: I hope she never ever takes down her mobiles and ABC pictures to replace them with pop posters and paints her walls black:cry:


Aw im sure she wont well not black lol!!

Can we have a picture? Is it silly to buy pink things even though i dont know yet? I could always bung them on ebay as i have fallen in love with several lilgirl outfits i have been drooling over for weeks :cloud9:and also a bouncer chair and a mobile!!???

I feel so different this time but dont know if to wait at least till you girls have nubbed my scan ic next wed to death to give me some inclin:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: DH has agreed to some oh so spontaneous sex in an hour or so!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Molly no he hasn't been tested. But I'm sure of it

Well, I still feel confident for you this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: DH has agreed to some oh so spontaneous sex in an hour or so!:happydance:

Woo! :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone!

Thanks sarachka some good vibes will help me this cycle no doubt... I think that the less strong the swimmers the more you should try every other day... I think sperm problems are to do with production... 

Molly glad you are holding the fort with your sickness plenty of :hugs: coming your way! Surely you will have another scan before 20 weeks that's a long time to wait!

Newmummy sorry that work is pants for ya! I'm sure it'll pick up when you are out of first tri :flower: 

Where is kit?

:hi: April! Hope you are ok I'm good ta lacking in motivation today a bit lethargic alll day though! How's ya raspberry doing? 

Emandi tests tomorrow!!! And she's not been spotting this cycle :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh i see Molly totally different to uk then.....im certain you will hear a lil blue HB booming away sweet


----------



## new mummy2010

I think your still in Sara!!

Yay Bethany get it on with willy swinger ding dong ding!!!

Hey jaynie you ok hun?


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly - excellent news :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :juggle: :sex: :fool: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh sarachka meant to say before you are defo in :thumbup: now leave that private pity party and come join us in the 2ww! 

Newmummy I'm good ta, we're avoiding the cinema tonight cause it's orange Wednesday and we don't have them :nope: so it'll be rammed... 

My oh just made me :sick: he seen some girl eating her own boogers today!! :sick: :sick:


----------



## Sarachka

Well I'm hoping that not BDing yesterday will actually work in our favour and the egg that was released yesterday will be caught by this morning's stronger sperm. 

I rly want a bath but I just know that the water will wash out the sperms!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> I think your still in Sara!!
> 
> Yay Bethany get it on with willy swinger ding dong ding!!!
> 
> Hey jaynie you ok hun?

Oo yes I'd better get my bikini made from tax forms on:haha: 

I have pic of Holly's room for you when it was first done....a few moments, it's on t'other computer....


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for comforting me, everyone :)

And yes, I look forward to next month (not being sick, for one) and being all chart crazy and OPK obsessed and begging DH for just one more :sex:! LOL! He'll be so excited. :)

HollyMonkey - your bathroom is beyond cute! I LOVE it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Well I'm hoping that not BDing yesterday will actually work in our favour and the egg that was released yesterday will be caught by this morning's stronger sperm.
> 
> I rly want a bath but I just know that the water will wash out the sperms!

I don't think so, unless they swam the wrong way, towards the light:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh sarachka meant to say before you are defo in :thumbup: now leave that private pity party and come join us in the 2ww!
> 
> Newmummy I'm good ta, we're avoiding the cinema tonight cause it's orange Wednesday and we don't have them :nope: so it'll be rammed...
> 
> My oh just made me :sick: he seen some girl eating her own boogers today!! :sick: :sick:

Didn't want sarachka to miss this post!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh sarachka meant to say before you are defo in :thumbup: now leave that private pity party and come join us in the 2ww!
> 
> Newmummy I'm good ta, we're avoiding the cinema tonight cause it's orange Wednesday and we don't have them :nope: so it'll be rammed...
> 
> My oh just made me :sick: he seen some girl eating her own boogers today!! :sick: :sick:
> 
> Didn't want sarachka to miss this post!Click to expand...

I saw it lve. Ew about the bogies!! Vomit. 

Yeah I guess I am back in the tww now!


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh i see Molly totally different to uk then.....im certain you will hear a lil blue HB booming away sweet

It is very different, I'm quite green with hearing how often you ladies get scans over there. :haha: I really hope that we'll hear/see the heartbeat... my OH is coming along so whatever the news... at least I won't have to repeat it if it's bad.


----------



## kit_cat

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Where's my thorny branch............? :cry:

Holly.....look at my posts......and what did I promise you??? :nope: Molly just pointed it out to me......post 2007 just doesn't have the same effect as 2000....you'd only get a BF :nope:

This is almost as bad as BFPpost7000gate! Oh the shame :( :-({|=


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly you and your blue babe will be all good i can feel it my lovely


----------



## firstbaby25

Tut tut kit... I suspect that Holly is limbering her OH up though! 

Don't feel bad you COULD giver her 2011 thus ensuring preggo by march.
I'm a clever turtle :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Where's my thorny branch............? :cry:
> 
> Holly.....look at my posts......and what did I promise you??? :nope: Molly just pointed it out to me......post 2007 just doesn't have the same effect as 2000....you'd only get a BF :nope:
> 
> This is almost as bad as BFPpost7000gate! Oh the shame :( :-({|=

None of that Kit... I've done it myself, in fact... I don't think I've actually dedicated "on time" before. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

1) Holly's room when we just made and decorated it (we had an attic conversion) 2) Wooden mobile I made for LO (theme:flying things!) and 3) same again but I thought the bump in that shot might amuse you all:flower:
 



Attached Files:







room and aslan.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









mobile.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









mobile with bump.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

Very pretty Holly!


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening everyone :flower:

I've had a very tiring day and I have caught myself up on the thread but now am so tired I can't remember what I wanted to say to everyone :wacko:

Please excuse me on this one occasion for not doing a mammoth multi post or going back and doing loads of comments :blush: I promise to try harder tomorrow.....if I'm awake :shock::winkwink:

Hope everyone is good :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Where's my thorny branch............? :cry:
> 
> Holly.....look at my posts......and what did I promise you??? :nope: Molly just pointed it out to me......post 2007 just doesn't have the same effect as 2000....you'd only get a BF :nope:
> 
> This is almost as bad as BFPpost7000gate! Oh the shame :( :-({|=

WELL! I will just have to EAT your AVOCADO thenhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0017a.gif

You are immediately forgiven Kit:flower: Anyone else and I might https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0017a.gif them :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Tut tut kit... I suspect that Holly is limbering her OH up though!
> 
> Don't feel bad you COULD giver her 2011 thus ensuring preggo by march.
> I'm a clever turtle :smug:

What a bobbydazzler of an idea my lovely turtular friend :flower::happydance: You are indeed a clever turtle! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Get yourself to bed Kit:hugs:
I'm off sperm fishing.....


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Luna....

Sorry for the BFN BUT still no AF, so it's not over till the large lady harmonises! :thumbup: If it really isn't to be then keep your PMA about lots more :sex: and "trying" coming your way! :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Kit :)

HollyMonkey - that room for Little Holly is sooooo cute!! And so is your doggie and the mobile and the BUMP!!


----------



## kit_cat

:tease:HEY HOLLYMONKEYPANTS!!!!:tease:

As lovely Jaynie pointed out, it's 2011, and this is my 2011th post...and as you will be sperminated in the year 2011 with little Emily :cloud9: it's only right and correct that I dedicate this post to _YOU!!!_

All joking aside....I hope this dedication brings you what you richly deserve.......................................................................:pink: or :blue:


----------



## new mummy2010

im off to catch up on tv and sleep night girls


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...I love all the pics you posted. Your bathroom mosaics are great! LO's room is beautiful as is your mobile....so arty and looks shop bought it's so good!!


----------



## Mollykins

Nicely done of your dedication post dear one. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Night NewMummy! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> im off to catch up on tv and sleep night girls

Sorry newmummy...didn't get to chat :nope: Hope you had a good day :flower:

Night night! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Where is NEWBIE??? :hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night new mummy enjoy tv and :sleep: well turtle love!

I'm at my friends house and he's got me all :growlmad: :grr: as he's just split up with his baby momma. He just said 'i'll quit my job before I give her £50 a week' it just gets my back up arghhhhh. My oh is looking at me dying as if to say 'i hear ya, but don't!!!'


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Nicely done of your dedication post dear one. :thumbup:

:thumbup: 

How are you faring today anyway my lovely? Still a little iffy on the dizzy/sicky/yucky front?


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie ch ch ch 

Come out come out wherever you are...

I hate newbies boss/work situation...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Where is NEWBIE??? :hissy:

I know!!!! I'm off to phone her boss, this is simply not good enough.....:telephone:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night new mummy enjoy tv and :sleep: well turtle love!
> 
> I'm at my friends house and he's got me all :growlmad: :grr: as he's just split up with his baby momma. He just said 'i'll quit my job before I give her £50 a week' it just gets my back up arghhhhh. My oh is looking at me dying as if to say 'i hear ya, but don't!!!'

:growlmad: It's such a shame when some men consider withholding support from their children as a way to get one up on their ex's! :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Just got back from the birth. Absolutely beautiful water birth at home
Haven't got time to catch up but here's a pic to make you more broody than you already are
 



Attached Files:







043.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Oh wow Trinity...thanks for posting this :cloud9: It's so lovely and gives me a bit of inner calm too. I've seen too many screaming births on TV recently and this looks so different. Of course, you may now tell me she screamed blue murder before LO made an appearance?? :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thats such a beautiful pic :cry: you must be soooo proud :hugs::)


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Sarachka

Sorry you had a bit of upset with OH...hope you are all good now :hugs:...and by the way, your BD record looks like you have every angle covered...including all of ours :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks kitcatthewonderful but I think we do it too much. I hoping last night's abstinence has helped not hindered us. Thanks love, I am ok with OH now. He was crying last night in bed but didn't want me to acknowledge it so I just held his hand tight. I think he's going to visit home for when she's back from Moscow. Maybe I'll go too 

I got given SIX bags of clothing from a colleague today and I can't wait to get that and your gifts wrapped and packed over the weekend. Everyones been so generous.


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww... sweet little baby!!!! :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Thanks kitcatthewonderful but I think we do it too much. I hoping last night's abstinence has helped not hindered us. Thanks love, I am ok with OH now. He was crying last night in bed but didn't want me to acknowledge it so I just held his hand tight. I think he's going to visit home for when she's back from Moscow. Maybe I'll go too
> 
> I got given SIX bags of clothing from a colleague today and I can't wait to get that and your gifts wrapped and packed over the weekend. Everyones been so generous.

:haha: Hey, I'll be getting a big head!! :winkwink:

I hope OH's mum is going to be ok. You're obviously a massive support to him, but I'm sure that would be amazing if you could go with him to see mum. Men are a bit rubbish with expressing their feelings eh? Mind you, women aren't much better sometimes!

So glad you've had a great response to the efforts you put in for the donations. It's FAB and so are you! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Well m'loves, I'm going to say an early good night to you all because I'm more tired than a one legged man trying to kick his own butt!!

Catch y'all tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night lovely kit :sleep: well! I've made up with my friend now, maybe even got through to him!

Sarachka glad you are feeling better with the oh! :serenade:

trin that's a beautiful photo! I love eet!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Well m'loves, I'm going to say an early good night to you all because I'm more tired than a one legged man trying to kick his own butt!!
> 
> Catch y'all tomorrow :hugs::kiss:

Sorry I missed you... I hope you sleep well. To answer your question though, it seems that mornings are my worst. When that (intense nausea) passes, I spend the rest of the day dizzy and queasy. :shrug: Nothing for it I guess.


----------



## firstbaby25

Just me and the tumbleweed! 

:-= 

Off to socialise and whatnot then :kiss:

goodnight turtle lovelies until tomorrow...


----------



## want2bamum86

im thinking of leaving this site


----------



## firstbaby25

Why?


----------



## want2bamum86

being called a lier


----------



## firstbaby25

By?


----------



## Crunchie

want2bamum86 said:


> being called a lier

Hi Turtles :flower:

who has called you a liar ????


----------



## babyhopes2010

want2bamum86 said:


> being called a lier

oh hun dont let someone bully u to leave ur welcome here hun :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi crunch :hi:


----------



## want2bamum86

it dnt matter who by i dnt need it i want this baby to stick and i dnt wanna get stressed out and thanks i feel like ur the only people i can talk to as oh isnt round all the time i miss him so much i feel fat all the time lol


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi crunch :hi:

hi ya supertemps....:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Thanks sarachka some good vibes will help me this cycle no doubt... I think that the less strong the swimmers the more you should try every other day... I think sperm problems are to do with production...
> 
> Molly glad you are holding the fort with your sickness plenty of :hugs: coming your way! Surely you will have another scan before 20 weeks that's a long time to wait!
> 
> Newmummy sorry that work is pants for ya! I'm sure it'll pick up when you are out of first tri :flower:
> 
> Where is kit?
> 
> :hi: April! Hope you are ok I'm good ta lacking in motivation today a bit lethargic alll day though! How's ya raspberry doing?
> 
> Emandi tests tomorrow!!! And she's not been spotting this cycle :happydance:

heyy we are good thankyou still really sick getting worse than what it was lol but im doing good :D glad youre ok apart from lack of motivation xx


----------



## poas

I am so happy for babyhopes and just want to say a big

Congratulations!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Who would have thought after all the years of knowing each other that we would have due dates a day apart?!!?xxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I am so happy for babyhopes and just want to say a big
> 
> Congratulations!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Who would have thought after all the years of knowing each other that we would have due dates a day apart?!!?xxxxx

oh poas.... I am so looking forward to Friday and I have my own appleseed :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Is babyhopes preggers? :bfp:? That's good news!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie :yipee: for your Appleseed!! :wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie :yipee: for your Appleseed!! :wohoo:

thank you my little koppaberg ! 

nighty nighty :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night sweets! I'm heading to Bedfordshire myself actually :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie! :wohoo: for your little appleseed!


----------



## want2bamum86

hey girls


----------



## LunaLady

Hi *want2bamum86*, how are you??


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just woke up, saw the first of the daylight coming through the window, took my temp, felt gutted coz it was lower than yesterday and I was hoping I was in the 2WW now, went into the kitchen to get the kettle on and saw that it was 3:59am:dohh: And the 'daylight' was THE FULLEST MOON EVER!!!
LO was conceived on a full moon:happydance: -born 3 days after it though but we were on 'standby' that night! Clever LO knew better than to pop out on New Year's Eve AND a full moon- she wouldn't have had so much attention from those poor nurses who must have been rushed off their feet that night!


----------



## HollyMonkey

How appropriate that you're online Lunalady:haha: Here's a pic of La Lune as seen from my balcony out front...
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh wow Trinity...thanks for posting this :cloud9: It's so lovely and gives me a bit of inner calm too. I've seen too many screaming births on TV recently and this looks so different. Of course, you may now tell me she screamed blue murder before LO made an appearance?? :shrug:

Whatever the pain of labour just as soon as you have that little baby in your arms the most amazing combination of calm and euphoria will come over you. You will feel sooooo good Kit my lovely. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :tease:HEY HOLLYMONKEYPANTS!!!!:tease:
> 
> As lovely Jaynie pointed out, it's 2011, and this is my 2011th post...and as you will be sperminated in the year 2011 with little Emily :cloud9: it's only right and correct that I dedicate this post to _YOU!!!_
> 
> All joking aside....I hope this dedication brings you what you richly deserve.......................................................................:pink: or :blue:

Yay for my 2011 Dedication and BFP!!!! I read the thread backwards these days since I never know where I left off, and must have _just missed_ this one live!!! 
Thanks Kit and avocado:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

What a moon tonight! I was mesmerized, too! Thanks for the picture :kiss:

I love that we are all under the same moon, no matter where we are. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly I keep meaning to tell you... I call LO 'sweets' all the time now, I've caught it off you:haha::friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> it dnt matter who by i dnt need it i want this baby to stick and i dnt wanna get stressed out and thanks i feel like ur the only people i can talk to as oh isnt round all the time i miss him so much i feel fat all the time lol

Try not to stress for :baby:'s sake. We all want this one to stick for you, and I'm sure it will:dust: Make sure you eat really healthily and that should help how you feel:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> What a moon tonight! I was mesmerized, too! Thanks for the picture :kiss:
> 
> I love that we are all under the same moon, no matter where we are. :cloud9:

I was having similar thoughts, since LO was conceived in the UK (on a sofa bed in my parent's lounge, but don't tell them:shhh:) but it was still the same moon, which led me to think of you guys, even Trin with her bunny chow and milk duds and other weird South African things still shares the same moon and doesn't have some odd version :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh it's gone 5am, time flies on BnB! I must try and get a bit more sleep or I'll be shattered when LO calls for her breakfast:sleep: Nighty night all :hugs:

Any tempers among you know how insomnia can affect temps?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Babyhopes has a BFP right? CONGRATULATIONS! are in order then:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodness no one's been on since my insomnia!Morning all:flower:
I'm gonna be one tired thing today! But just can't sleep, I got hungry and then DH got up etc etc. Must try to extract one more session out of DH tonight since my CBFM is sooooo gutted.....that's the last expensive urine snack bar it'll be getting this month:haha: And an IC just for the sheer fun of it:happydance:
My ticker and my equipment are in such harmony with one another:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 0









005.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Gosh it's gone 5am, time flies on BnB! I must try and get a bit more sleep or I'll be shattered when LO calls for her breakfast:sleep: Nighty night all :hugs:
> 
> Any tempers among you know how insomnia can affect temps?:shrug:

It says on FF that any time you get 3 hours of sleep or more that your basal temp will be correct. :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning all:flower:i feel much better today on the tired front ,i have even woken half hour early to come on bnb and catch up:thumbup:Bethany will be tired today instead:haha:!!

Sorry i keep leaving you early just the tiredness has been kicking moi's butt:winkwink:

Congratulations Babyhopes:baby::hugs:




TrinityMom said:


> Just got back from the birth. Absolutely beautiful water birth at home
> Haven't got time to catch up but here's a pic to make you more broody than you already are

That birth looks so serene and perfect :thumbup:Hope your well Trin my love how are your symptoms coming along?:hugs:



want2bamum86 said:


> im thinking of leaving this site




want2bamum86 said:


> being called a lier

Who is calling you a lier i have'nt seen anyone call you that:nope:also everyone wants your beany to stick stop stressing yourself out! You are going to get much bigger so embrace your smallness and like Hollymonkey says eat lots of healthy things full of energy and goodness for you and baby:thumbup:And your not fat your expecting :flower:



HollyMonkey said:


> How appropriate that you're online Lunalady:haha: Here's a pic of La Lune as seen from my balcony out front...

Thats a beautiful moon Bethany.......and so were pics of Hollymonkeys room didnt get time to comment last night after asking you to post them ,your a very arty talented turtle:thumbup:

Good days&evenings to you all:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany your stick looks cool and +how was spontaneous bd'ing last night all willy swinging and tax forms you kinky foxy lady hehe!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Gosh it's gone 5am, time flies on BnB! I must try and get a bit more sleep or I'll be shattered when LO calls for her breakfast:sleep: Nighty night all :hugs:
> 
> Any tempers among you know how insomnia can affect temps?:shrug:

Hey hollymonkeywoo 

U just need 3 hours sleep ... Although mine were all over the shop last month ! 

I bet it shoots up tomorrow my little
Cornflake !


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany your stick looks cool and +how was spontaneous bd'ing last night all willy swinging and tax forms you kinky foxy lady hehe!!!

Morning newmummy:flower:

Can I ask ? Have u always spun ???


----------



## Crunchie

Molly ! U have a blueberry 

Hurry up Appleseed !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi crunch how are you feeling on this chilly morning?


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi crunch how are you feeling on this chilly morning?

Starting at 8 today, I could have slept for hours ! I'm good thank... Have a cold and bright red nose lol 

How's you ? 

They say it may snow here Saturday... I hope not !


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes at least 3 times a week for the last couple of years i love it something me and Lee do together romantic sweating together !!


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Yes at least 3 times a week for the last couple of years i love it something me and Lee do together romantic sweating together !!

I used to do it but when I injuried
My knee they told me to stop ... It's one goo workout !


----------



## new mummy2010

off to work eurghhhh


----------



## new mummy2010

want to start swimming but not sure if to as you get told not to start new things ??


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls :flower:

Sorry about your sleep bethany - it is odd how we sometimes get random bouts of insomnia, apparently we get it soooo much more than men :hugs: 

:hi: Crunch 1 day for your appleseed :happydance: :wohoo:

My temp went up again this morning :happydance: :wohoo: 

I :brat: :brat: want to be preggo!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

No time to comment I'm afraid but will later :thumbup: Must hit the road Jack!

Hope everyone has a great day :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit...

Have a great day! Speak to you later :kiss:


----------



## emandi

Hellooo :hi: lovelies :flower:, little update from me:

weed with a tumbleweed and :bfn:

Have a nice day all :flower:


----------



## poas

Hey! Hope everyone is feeling happy and healthy...I am exhausted as sleep just woldn't come last night!! And then I realise my boobs aren't really sore as they have been for the last few days,so now I'm worrying and tired....great combination!?!
Not long till appleseed now Crunchie :)


----------



## Sarachka

*Hi Lovers!*

Took me ages to catch up!

*JAYNIE* woooo for a temp rise! Your tempting sod's law has worked!!!! Let's both have babies on the same day called Noah!

*HOLLICHKA* Thanks for the offer of a blanket for the orphans, you're a star. I can't wait. I hope your sperm fishing was very successful last night. 

*Trinity* well after you had a dream about me ... I sort of had one about you. All it was, was that fake boobie was in it somehow, I can't remember how exactly. I was also talking to a colleague about crunchie nut cornflakes.

*APRIL* Oh noes, do you all have a bug?

*MOLLICHKA* Noooo I still haven't got the photo of your girls. Show!!!

*NewMummy* Sorry I didn't reply to your PM, I don't know the exact URL of the facebook group but if you search "hope2orphans" in the group search you should find it!! Sorry I can't be more help.

*KITTEHWONDREFUL* Have a lovely day at work and look after your avacado kitten!

*EVERYONE ELSE* alllriiiiiight


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi! Sorry about :bfn: :hugs: what DPO are you? It is surely too early!

:hi: POAS indeed Crunchie has just one day for an appleseed :happydance: I have just been to Babyhopes journal and congratulated her there, she is in utter shock! It must be sooo :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: after all the waiting and testing and temping and everything!!

I have a feeling it's going to be me and the tumbleweed on here today :-= :-=


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka's here :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: with colourful messages and the like :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

*EMANDI* Sorry for the BFN, what a pile of rubbish. Stupid wee sticks.


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka's here :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: with colourful messages and the like :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


She is indeed, get da party started!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly thay's a blazing positive, which means you should BD today AND tomorrow, right?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly thay's a blazing positive, which means you should BD today AND tomorrow, right?!

I was reading up on that, optimum is 2 days before and the day of O, so I'll do tonight but I don't think DH will be up for 4 in a row, it was tricky enough last night! I'll just have to hope that eggy pops out in 12 hours rather than 36, or is doing so as I write...Baby making sex is a delicate thing with DH, plus we're out Friday night so I guess it's tonight only:shrug: Temp not up yet so I haven't O'd...


YAY for temp up Jaynie, I'll go perv your chart....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pooey BFN Emandi:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hellooo :hi: lovelies :flower:, little update from me:
> 
> weed with a tumbleweed and :bfn:
> 
> Have a nice day all :flower:

Was it a 10iu Emandi my lovely? Just been back to see your ticker and you're only 10dpo.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: emandi! Sorry about :bfn: :hugs: what DPO are you? It is surely too early!
> 
> :hi: POAS indeed Crunchie has just one day for an appleseed :happydance: I have just been to Babyhopes journal and congratulated her there, she is in utter shock! It must be sooo :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: after all the waiting and testing and temping and everything!!
> 
> I have a feeling it's going to be me and the tumbleweed on here today :-= :-=

Oh no! Temptation! I'm at home all day.... BUT I MUST PAINT MORE BATHROOM!:muaha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That temp is going UP Jaynie:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I love the turtle stalker message:rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

booooo 

I will spy your chart, have you messed about to see when it would pin O? Like putting 2 temps in that are higher than past 3? Hmmm? Babyhopes had a pretty identical chart to me at 8dpo so I am keeping up the PMA! I like the look of my chart...


----------



## firstbaby25

To be fair Bethany... I should really be job searching! I just am lacking inmotivation so bad... I dunno, :shrug: I was supposed to be in my own house by now so :shrug: maybe that's something to do with it!! Ahaha. I love the turtle thing too :) I think it's funn-eh! 

Sarachka... how's the OH with the mum situation? Better last night I take it?


----------



## Sarachka

*JAYNIE He's feeling better about it, still very worried about his mum but not as paniced as before.*


----------



## firstbaby25

what's the script in russia? :-= 

I take it there is no NHS... I too am fascinated but all the books I want ( I have never been) are all £20+ I figure, I like knowing things and I am fascinated by ex communist states... So I figure you could give me some info. would it be a relatively simple operation over here like?


----------



## Sarachka

His Mama lives in Kyrgyzstan which is one of the central Asian ex-Soviet states. It's a cattaract operation which I think are fairly straight forward? She could get it done locally but it would be better to go to Russia, Moscow to have it done as there is much better medical facilities there.

Yeah absolutely no medical cover at all and everything is really expensive and corrupt. There'll be the advertised price, and then you have to pay bribe money on top of that if you actually want to operation to work.


----------



## firstbaby25

:nope: :nope: that sounds awful... What will be worse for your OH is that it is indeed a very simple operation over here, in fact, it's probably simpler in Africa where charities are established to do this simple operation! I am very sorry to hear of this, I have read about corruption - some russian oil entrepeneur has had his fortune took off him, has served his 'sentence' fully and they just extended it last week. :grr: :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> His Mama lives in Kyrgyzstan which is one of the central Asian ex-Soviet states. It's a cattaract operation which I think are fairly straight forward? She could get it done locally but it would be better to go to Russia, Moscow to have it done as there is much better medical facilities there.
> 
> Yeah absolutely no medical cover at all and everything is really expensive and corrupt. There'll be the advertised price, and then you have to pay bribe money on top of that if you actually want to operation to work.

I watched a documentary recently about a couple who were agricultural farmers in France and they moved to Ukraine to exploit a farm there for big bucks, and the farming went well but they were quite young and when they came to wanting a family..... well they moved back to France since the healthcare, education etc was so not to their standards:shrug:

I've just been sorting raw materials with Hollinka for the blanket Sarachka...

Oh and I've had mittelschmerz all morning, 1st time post baby!!!:happydance: Hope it's that egg popping out and setting off to meet Emily who's waiting for it:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka chose the colours! Just got to transform it now....
 



Attached Files:







012-1.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone seen Holly Anna anywhere?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

Owwww so cute!!! Send the baby too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

For Crunchie who's probably bored at work and sneaking a look at BnB now and then...here's Bobo on Holly's chair, he says hello to the real Crunchie and Crumble:wave: Then Holly reclaimed her chair and is in much better spirits today, she's shaking a pair of maracas so fast you can't even see them!! She's still a bit sleepy, hence lots of BnB time for mummy:blush:, but now I'm off to activities...:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2









008-1.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Owwww so cute!!! Send the baby too!!

 Baby mine :ball:


----------



## firstbaby25

Dear sweet Holly...

Stay young forever so we keep getting photos! Although I have forgotten what you are making :shrug: 

Bethany - :happydance: for mittelschmertz... I don't think I noted any this month but I usually get them, I suppose I notice them when I get a positive OPK and that didn't happen with any certainty this month...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Dear sweet Holly...
> 
> Stay young forever so we keep getting photos! Although I have forgotten what you are making :shrug:
> 
> Bethany - :happydance: for mittelschmertz... I don't think I noted any this month but I usually get them, I suppose I notice them when I get a positive OPK and that didn't happen with any certainty this month...

You didn't forget coz I'd only PMed Sarachka- I'm going to make a blanket for her orphans :angelnot:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck if you get round to job hunting jaynie:thumbup: Hopefully you're already a mother:cloud9:
See ya later girls:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*So if this week's sperm catching has been successful, the miracle of fertilisation and the beginnings of a new life could be happening inside me RIGHT NOW and I'm just sat at my desk as normal, unawares.*


----------



## firstbaby25

Maybe when I learn to knit I can knit stuff too for the orphans too :) scarves and stuff!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm sooooo bored at work, I can't even be bothered to PRETEND I'm doing anything.

My fate is being decided in the senior managers' meeting today. My current job role is being dissolved under a national re-structure thanks to the new government so I'll be bak to advising. Just not sure which team - new claims (which I've always done) or people 6 month plus either 18-24 yr olds or 25+. I'd rather be a 25+ adviser because it would mean I don't have to change line manager and I like my manager ... he's a push over.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm one or two DPO and insanely bored. Is that a symptom?


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Bethany! I sure will get round to some, the day is young as of yet... Think some yummy bacon and mushroom on a piece of toast will motivate me to do it...

Sarachka! I go through that when I am in the 2ww, VERY mad isn't it? If i'm preggo it is probably implanting as we speak :cloud9: perhaps I hope that Bethany is right and I am technically already a mother...

Do you want me to find the thread on preseed vs conceive plus? I am stuggling to decide whether to do it while I am in this house (with the in laws) or wait for the new house... I'm thinking of setting my sods law plan at full pelt and buying it today! Wouldn't that be good?


----------



## Sarachka

yeah the link would be good pls.

Last night was a sex-ambush by OH, I was already asleep when he came home. We'd done in that morning and I expected us to both be tired, so I didn't have chance to insert, so I just oh-so-elegantly put the tube errr inside a bit and squeezed a bit out. So it wasn't right on my cervix but I'm sure his thingy would have pushed it up there, riiiiiight?


----------



## Sarachka

*GINGE* You alright petal? How's it going these days?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> yeah the link would be good pls.
> 
> Last night was a sex-ambush by OH, I was already asleep when he came home. We'd done in that morning and I expected us to both be tired, so I didn't have chance to insert, so I just oh-so-elegantly put the tube errr inside a bit and squeezed a bit out. So it wasn't right on my cervix but I'm sure his thingy would have pushed it up there, riiiiiight?

:rofl: :rofl: 

I think it will have done it's job... On the thread i'm currently looking for people didn't know or chose to use it on the outside and it still worked! Ohhhh Sarachka I hope that this does the trick for you!!


----------



## Sarachka

If OH knew the things I tell y'all, he'd kill me!


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/362122-battle-conception-lubricants.html

I don't know how to post links that don't have the full web address... This girl did an experiment - you might have seen her on here - i'm pretty sure she has done a hpt with blood and an OPK with blood! 

My OH is the same! Especially last week with all the Joe stuff!! 

:hi: ginge you catching up?


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/459432-conceive-plus-preseed.html

Another one - I could find this one because I commented - my comment is the one that made it on to the conceive plus website!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko: NOTE TO SELF: do not leave BnB thread unattended for more than 6 hours O.O we talk to much :haha: yes catching up ladies and so-so still no baby on the horizon for a while but will still get my results,

Babyhopes CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:

Well I will soon be off to town to go pay bills and such, i've recently uploaded my CV to jobsite so heres hoping to some contact from potential employers :)

I don't know what happened I just came over all sensible and decided now wasn't the right time so break it is!


----------



## firstbaby25

well ginge that's just fine! You had me all worried there for a minute - I thought that something bad had happened but if you are all focused on work and the like and you know yourself it's a good move - I wish you all the success and I still hope that you get all the answers you want when you collect them at the end of this month! Ha! I have to constantly have my iphone on the thread when I am out otherwise I wouldn't be able to keep up with you all!


----------



## firstbaby25

But you are still feeling sad! :cry: why so?


----------



## Sarachka

Thats great ginge. I'm glad it's this sort of decision and not one where something bad has happened. I bet it happens for you first time after your break! Plus now you can really enjoy your early twenties and do loads of cool things that you can't with a baby


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh God sarachka... 

We were talking just last night about the early twenties! Sheeez, I don;t know how I survived when I was 19 my mum moved out of our house leaving me and my 18 year old sister a full house, needless to say it became a party house (I was at uni :blush:) and got trashed but me and my friend were saying although we have no regrets - you couldn't pay me to be 22 again (this is my BEST age)... 

You look at the link(s)?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just made 3 squares for the blanket, crocheting in front of daytime tv, adverts for stairlifts and the like, now a crap German police drama badly dubbed in French, so thought it was time for a BnB break:thumbup:
It's definitely O day, my lower back is aching and I have AF-like cramps, so something must be going on. And I weed on another OPK just for the fun of it, black as night in less than a minute, rarely seen it so dark! Bet DH won't dtd tonight now I'm having a giant monster O.:growlmad:

Glad to see you Ginge, perky and organised, unlike me today:haha:

Ho hum, back to merde tv and my charity work:angelnot:


----------



## firstbaby25

can't you knot on bnb? It has to be better than german to french tv. I have to say I have been to france a few times and the tv does suck, I had to do a piece on canal+ for my French A level and I believe them and pathe are the biggest tv/film related french people out there :shrug: did they have something to do with amelie... It is a lovely feel good film :cloud9: 

I need to apply for jobs instead of thinking of new innovative ways to invoke sods law. Liiiike - ordering my conceive plus... I have even reminisced about my early 20's - ahahahaha.


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Holly those pics are so lovely !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Oh wow Trinity...thanks for posting this :cloud9: It's so lovely and gives me a bit of inner calm too. I've seen too many screaming births on TV recently and this looks so different. Of course, you may now tell me she screamed blue murder before LO made an appearance?? :shrug:

Nope, no screaming...she sang a lot with her husband and when the baby came out they sang a little Dutch song to him. So sweet


----------



## new mummy2010

omg im so emotional just stuck 'one born every min ' on and cried in the opening credits that boy is lovely with his girlfriend in birthing pool:thumbup:then cried when she actually gave birth her sis was so sweet been sick lol:haha:





firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> Sorry about your sleep bethany - it is odd how we sometimes get random bouts of insomnia, apparently we get it soooo much more than men :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Crunch 1 day for your appleseed :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> My temp went up again this morning :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> I :brat: :brat: want to be preggo!

Looking mighty fine for you Jaynie i dont understand temps,dips,highs and spikes etc but everyone who does seem to says its all good for you keeing my fx'ed:dust:



emandi said:


> Hellooo :hi: lovelies :flower:, little update from me:
> 
> weed with a tumbleweed and :bfn:
> 
> Have a nice day all :flower:

Sorry for :bfn:is it still early days though? How has Emily got on at nursery?



poas said:


> Hey! Hope everyone is feeling happy and healthy...I am exhausted as sleep just woldn't come last night!! And then I realise my boobs aren't really sore as they have been for the last few days,so now I'm worrying and tired....great combination!?!
> Not long till appleseed now Crunchie :)

Hi poas i had this and it really scared me but the ladie turtles say its all normal i jut have odd days of random boobie pain or nauseakeep up the pma sweetness:kiss:


Bethany Holly is sooooooo cute want:brat:want:brat:want:brat:!!!

Ginge my love glad your ok i to was worried about you:hugs:sounds like you have made a super grown up decision sending job :dust:your way!!!


By the way girls i dont think anyone answered my post about buying:pink:things i know i dont know but you girls will nub my scan picture to give me a bit of hope right? And seen so many gorgeous things :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

I think i want a water birth yes i do decided


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> His Mama lives in Kyrgyzstan which is one of the central Asian ex-Soviet states. It's a cattaract operation which I think are fairly straight forward? She could get it done locally but it would be better to go to Russia, Moscow to have it done as there is much better medical facilities there.
> 
> Yeah absolutely no medical cover at all and everything is really expensive and corrupt. There'll be the advertised price, and then you have to pay bribe money on top of that if you actually want to operation to work.
> 
> I watched a documentary recently about a couple who were agricultural farmers in France and they moved to Ukraine to exploit a farm there for big bucks, and the farming went well but they were quite young and when they came to wanting a family..... well they moved back to France since the healthcare, education etc was so not to their standards:shrug:
> 
> I've just been sorting raw materials with Hollinka for the blanket Sarachka...
> 
> Oh and I've had mittelschmerz all morning, 1st time post baby!!!:happydance: Hope it's that egg popping out and setting off to meet Emily who's waiting for it:flower:Click to expand...

Yay for mittelschmerz !!!!! :happydance::happydance:
Is there anything on your news about the French couple who shot a policeman here and then went on the run and hid in the Karoo and then ahd a "blazing gun battle" (direct quote from the news :haha:) and were shot??? See, not just us SA's that are crazy violent :haha: Apparently they were running some sort of cult but I don't have the details


----------



## addie25

hi ladies!!! I am reading your posts about water births. I hear they are nice. I am ocd about showers and bath tubs. Even though I know it would be great I just can not bring myself to sit in a tub that a tun of other pple sat it.

I had a scary morning. I stood up and bent over bc my stomach was feeling very odd and I was sweating and nauseous. I thought something was serioulsy wrong but then I took a minute and thought about how I was feeling bc it was not a shart pain and it turned out to be severe hunger. It was like I had not eaten in 2 weeks!!! I had to lay back down and my husband brought me food and then I was 100 percent better.


----------



## TrinityMom

I am so annoyed with my mom. She is a remedial teacher and is always bumping into parents in the shops etc. So today we see one of her parents in the shops and she tells her I had a mc and we're trying again. I HARDLY KNOW this woman!!! So I didn't say anything there and hwne we got home (DH is training tonight) I said "please don't tell random people that stuff" (just like that - no tone or anything even tho I was really angry) and now SHE'S pi$$ed off with *ME* :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Trinity: I am sorry, your mom should not go around telling people that. I am surprised she is upset with you, she should understand it is your story to tell if and when you want to tell it. I hope she sees that she was wrong.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mummy - I seen your post but forgot to comment :dohh: although it's entirely up to you - it's not something that I would do, I think that being on here is great for me in terms of the fact that I have met you lovely ladies but it's made me realise that getting the :bfp: is just one step in many... I'm superstitious and refuse to even buy so much as a keepsake for a baby I might never have... Depressing I know. What I might be tempted to do if I were you is wait for your 12 week scan and then do it then :cloud9: - however newmummy I have to stress I have never been pregnant (don't know if I would do all this if I actually were) and that these are just 'what I would do'

I liked that bloke too, but thought he was a bit out of order talking about being 'devastated' and having 'to remain positive otherwise i'll despair' etc I just thought one day your child will watch it (surely the beauty of having your birth on tv), but they did great and because of how well she handled it - I would love to do the water thing too :) she was a star and only 22!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Here's my poas place :haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

I will not buy anything till I am 12 weeks. And even then I am going to hold off because I do not know what I want to register for yet and do not want to buy it if I am going to register for it. At 12 weeks I will prob just buy some onesies (however you spell it) and I do not know. But now that I am thinking of buying just that one thing all these things run into my head and I want to BUY EVERYTHING!!!!!!!! I will have to hold back. I am going to register at 16 weeks bc my baby shower is going to be when I am 6 months. (end of my 6th month) I have so many bridal showers and I am in a wedding so I have to have my shower a bit earlier bc of this) I do not mind tho. :thumbup: I just hope all goes well for my 12 week scan in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin that's awful! Really? I don't think I mind that my mum tells people (out of excitement) behind my back :haha:! BUT if I were there I would be fuming just like you :hugs: 

Trin - I don't want you to feel under pressure here but could I tap in to your awesome doula/mummy/womanly knowledge? If I get this spotting again this cycle (3rd in the row) with no :bfp: would you recommend I try progesterone? I know they say your menses don't start til first day of full red flow etc etc BUT it can't be good to be 'leaking/spotting' from 6dpo/8dpo 3 TIMES without a :bfp: at all can it?

Addie - Oh no but what a lovely husband you have! Glad you are feeling better about it! I hate being very hungry it just feels awful doesn't it? Anyway glad you and the raspberry are good :happydance:...


----------



## TrinityMom

JAYNIE!!!! Have you got your wee sticks ready for tomorrow? :haha:

Symptoms:
1. 1 boob bigger than the other
2. Nausea in the evenings mostly
3. Overly sensitive and emotional
4. Twinges
5. Absolute PMA that the deed is done

I am so freaking sore today - lots of bending and squatting and lifting last night and SOOOOO tired


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Here's my poas place :haha:

I just love your bathroom!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I most certainly have! I am excited to test, I have only the overly emotional symptom cried at the news last night because some woman's suing the hospital because they knew her baby was distressed was 4 hours before they did anything, when her son came out the DOCTOR said 'anyone any good at resuscitating babies :cry: my heart literally bled for her!!! My boobies and armpit have gone away and I do have some mild and dull cramps... Guess that's something... Gonna go take a pic of my bathroom!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin that's awful! Really? I don't think I mind that my mum tells people (out of excitement) behind my back :haha:! BUT if I were there I would be fuming just like you :hugs:
> 
> Trin - I don't want you to feel under pressure here but could I tap in to your awesome doula/mummy/womanly knowledge? If I get this spotting again this cycle (3rd in the row) with no :bfp: would you recommend I try progesterone? I know they say your menses don't start til first day of full red flow etc etc BUT it can't be good to be 'leaking/spotting' from 6dpo/8dpo 3 TIMES without a :bfp: at all can it?
> 
> Addie - Oh no but what a lovely husband you have! Glad you are feeling better about it! I hate being very hungry it just feels awful doesn't it? Anyway glad you and the raspberry are good :happydance:...

I would say take Agnus Castus day 1-LH surge and then take raspberry leaf capsules or tea. Also take Vit B 6 all the way through. That covers all your bases and AC has a normalising effect on the hormones, whereas if you take progesterone without knowing if you are progesteron deficient you could mess them up (says she who is slathering herself with natural progesterone cream :haha:)


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks Jaynie well im 12 wks monday !!!

Im feeling very positive for you girlie i can feel something

Trin mums are like that sometimes are'nt they so annoying and do the not thinking before opening mouth thing they are good at!! Sorry you both pissed with each other lovely to see your poas place he he !!

Addie what a nice guy you have yay for scan in 3 weeks 

well today im soooooo gassy tmi!! feel pretty s**t too like dull achey pain in tum dunno if its wind oe something to worry about ?? just snapped at OH on phone cos he aint really bothered to ask how my tum is that i told him about this morning!! huhhh


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I do have a blueberry... :shock: I'm a week away from running for me life from little Miss Holly Anna. You will have an appleseed tomorrow! :happydance:

Holly- Sweets. :D

Sarachka- page 1206 posts 12056 and 12060 :thumbup:

Emandi- That's poopy about your STN... sure to be a :bfp: soon. The 11 :bfp: slot is for you!


----------



## firstbaby25

wel that's what I had though Trin to be fair but when you said you were using it! I thought well why not ask and see? Thanks I might try agnus castus as I had heard of it, of course this is if this cycle is abnormal again stupid body has been fine for all these non ttc years! Thanks :hugs: 

We think Adam has impetigo except, I DON'T his mum does and although she was a nurse she's not so adept at researching and can LOOK at something but I have been researching and his rash looks nothing like impetigo but now all hell has frozen over because we'll have to go to an emergency doctors as he doesn't want to miss work! My MIL is love;y but she jumps the gun and sometimes rubs me up the wrong way!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> wel that's what I had though Trin to be fair but when you said you were using it! I thought well why not ask and see? Thanks I might try agnus castus as I had heard of it, of course this is if this cycle is abnormal again stupid body has been fine for all these non ttc years! Thanks :hugs:
> 
> We think Adam has impetigo except, I DON'T his mum does and although she was a nurse she's not so adept at researching and can LOOK at something but I have been researching and his rash looks nothing like impetigo but now all hell has frozen over because we'll have to go to an emergency doctors as he doesn't want to miss work! My MIL is love;y but she jumps the gun and sometimes rubs me up the wrong way!

I'm only using the progesterone because of the mc and because I think I am pregnant this month - not for cycle regulating issues. I use the Vit B for that

My middle son had impetigo and I treated him with homoeopathy and calendula ticture and it cleared up really well. It's caused by a staph infection that can live inside the nasal cavities of anyone in the house so it's best for everyone to be treated with an antibiotic ointment (we use bactroban here) inside the nose for 3 consecutive days


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly and Trin and everyone's here now! 

:argh: girls I have been lonely these past few days, I need spermination and instant baby or a job! :hi: molly!! You are indeed just round the corner from Bethany's prying eyes towards your raspberry!! :haha: how are you today you lovely preggy turtle you? 

Trin you delivered any babies today?


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> wel that's what I had though Trin to be fair but when you said you were using it! I thought well why not ask and see? Thanks I might try agnus castus as I had heard of it, of course this is if this cycle is abnormal again stupid body has been fine for all these non ttc years! Thanks :hugs:
> 
> We think Adam has impetigo except, I DON'T his mum does and although she was a nurse she's not so adept at researching and can LOOK at something but I have been researching and his rash looks nothing like impetigo but now all hell has frozen over because we'll have to go to an emergency doctors as he doesn't want to miss work! My MIL is love;y but she jumps the gun and sometimes rubs me up the wrong way!
> 
> I'm only using the progesterone because of the mc and because I think I am pregnant this month - not for cycle regulating issues. I use the Vit B for that
> 
> My middle son had impetigo and I treated him with homoeopathy and calendula ticture and it cleared up really well. It's caused by a staph infection that can live inside the nasal cavities of anyone in the house so it's best for everyone to be treated with an antibiotic ointment (we use bactroban here) inside the nose for 3 consecutive daysClick to expand...

I've read today about the nasal cavity thing so that means we can breathe it out/in? Before he believes her and we all have to pay for a prescription that we can't really afford. I asked him to watch it today and try not to scratch (you know cause blokes are like kids) and he said he has cracked and scratched it but that it isn't spreading... I think impetigo can spread quite quickly, right? He has no kind of scab on it, pussy or otherwise it just likes like dermatitis or psoriasis but not eczema cause I have that (I should cut dairy out really)


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly and Trin and everyone's here now!
> 
> :argh: girls I have been lonely these past few days, I need spermination and instant baby or a job! :hi: molly!! You are indeed just round the corner from Bethany's prying eyes towards your raspberry!! :haha: how are you today you lovely preggy turtle you?
> 
> Trin you delivered any babies today?

nope, day of rest today...got 2 moms due next week. I only take on 4 moms a month (usually) because it's such an energy commitment that it can be very exhausting and then I have the practice and the children and the charity etc as well


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> wel that's what I had though Trin to be fair but when you said you were using it! I thought well why not ask and see? Thanks I might try agnus castus as I had heard of it, of course this is if this cycle is abnormal again stupid body has been fine for all these non ttc years! Thanks :hugs:
> 
> We think Adam has impetigo except, I DON'T his mum does and although she was a nurse she's not so adept at researching and can LOOK at something but I have been researching and his rash looks nothing like impetigo but now all hell has frozen over because we'll have to go to an emergency doctors as he doesn't want to miss work! My MIL is love;y but she jumps the gun and sometimes rubs me up the wrong way!
> 
> I'm only using the progesterone because of the mc and because I think I am pregnant this month - not for cycle regulating issues. I use the Vit B for that
> 
> My middle son had impetigo and I treated him with homoeopathy and calendula ticture and it cleared up really well. It's caused by a staph infection that can live inside the nasal cavities of anyone in the house so it's best for everyone to be treated with an antibiotic ointment (we use bactroban here) inside the nose for 3 consecutive daysClick to expand...
> 
> I've read today about the nasal cavity thing so that means we can breathe it out/in? Before he believes her and we all have to pay for a prescription that we can't really afford. I asked him to watch it today and try not to scratch (you know cause blokes are like kids) and he said he has cracked and scratched it but that it isn't spreading... I think impetigo can spread quite quickly, right? He has no kind of scab on it, pussy or otherwise it just likes like dermatitis or psoriasis but not eczema cause I have that (I should cut dairy out really)Click to expand...

Impetigo follows a very definite pattern: small spots that ooze sticky honey stuff and then scab (usually golden colour). May or may not be itchy and it spreads in clusters


----------



## new mummy2010

when do you test Trin?


----------



## new mummy2010

hope its not jaynie thats nasty it spreads like wildfire in children we dont accept them at work and send straight home if we suspect ,parents try and blame it on all sorts like dummy rash etc but we knows what it is they are sly you see!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- That sort of behaviour from your mum would have had my back up. I would have done what you had though... calmly asked her not to repeat that type of information but I tell you, if said person would have turned around and been mad at me... :nope: I'm afraid my temper would have flared. Of course... I'm crazy hormonal right now so I can't accurately say I suppose.

Jaynie- I have a bit of a headache today... and nausea (of course). So I am sitting here munching on ginger hoping that this lovely headache doesn't get any worse. I'm going to go check on your chart now that I've properly caught up. (Even though I have no idea what I'm looking at :winkwink:)


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I am going to say it looks like a :bfp: chart to me! :thumbup: By the way, I love the crazy turtle stalkers message. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> when do you test Trin?

tomorrow :)


----------



## new mummy2010

im waiting on midwife to call back stomach pains are concerning me


----------



## new mummy2010

9dpo is that right hun? well im excited for you what time you up? wil think of you in your bathroom


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh no Newmummy I hope that she books you in and you get another chance to hear FHB! :cloud9: I'm sure you will be fine, but it is best to err on the side of caution isn't it? Kind of. My friend is a nursery nurse and she says parents will lie to get their kids in about chicken pocks and all sorts! 

Trin that's what I thought, they are like ahoney colour the scabs aren't they and it is a red rash in an ideal 'chaffing' place - top of the thigh! Thanks for all the help though, I was about to banish him to the couch, of course because we don't need to :sex:

Thanks Moll, hope this picks up for you, though I am sure after all of your hard work that these symptoms aren't too bad! You know you are pregnant so every cloud and all that! 

I want to thank you all for the enthusiasm for my charting and the PMA you have all shown towards it... I don't care if i'm pregnant - i've had a lovely cycle for support from turtle friends :kiss: I'd naturally like to be preggers!


----------



## firstbaby25

I've just noticed you have a blueberry :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## mummyApril

hi everyone how are you all today? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm a bit grumpy because OH isn't going to be home until late and will be too tired to dtd I know. He was reluctant last night saying he wants this baby to happen "naturally" and in my head I was like "well if you want it to happen _naturally_ you need to :sex: with me over my fertile period, not next week when you fancy it :grr::cry::dohh: I hope he can be won over this evening[-o&lt; I hate TTC too DH, don't you know:growlmad:

Anyway ladies, I will go away and grumble in a corner on my own. Can't wait to see your BFPs tomorrow Trin and Jaynie:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> 9dpo is that right hun? well im excited for you what time you up? wil think of you in your bathroom

Thank you :flower: My ticker says I'll be 9dpo but according to FF I'll be 10dpo. I'll be up around 6am my side so around 5 your side

How's the stomach?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And lovely poas room Trin:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Bethany - sorry that you are feeling like this! I am sure you will be fine, besides you said yourself Holly was conceived on a break! So have faith little miss bethany in the powers that be! 

Trin you cheeky devil you - I thought we were same DPO, however I will now DEFINITELY not be able to go back to sleep when my temping alarm goes off 6.10 am :nope:

:hi: april - I am good thanks... I am looking forward to having a testing buddy for the first time EVER tomorrow! I will only be 9dpo though so :shrug: I dunno, gonna have to keep my head with it...


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Bethany - sorry that you are feeling like this! I am sure you will be fine, besides you said yourself Holly was conceived on a break! So have faith little miss bethany in the powers that be!
> 
> Trin you cheeky devil you - I thought we were same DPO, however I will now DEFINITELY not be able to go back to sleep when my temping alarm goes off 6.10 am :nope:
> 
> :hi: april - I am good thanks... I am looking forward to having a testing buddy for the first time EVER tomorrow! I will only be 9dpo though so :shrug: I dunno, gonna have to keep my head with it...

aw yay :D look forward to seeing what the results are! and even if it is a BFN its still early but everyone is saying that your temps are good so yay :D


----------



## mummyApril

My daughter is doing the hoovering for me bless her the other is sweeping the kitchen floor i wonder what they want lol


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! Ds just found his guinea pig dead :cry: much crying and my youngest keeps say "I love Toine's guinea alive! I not want him dead!"


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! Ds just found his guinea pig dead :cry: much crying and my youngest keeps say "I love Toine's guinea alive! I not want him dead!"

oh no how sad :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh no Trin - death is such a powerful thing no mater what it is, gutted he found him/her dead! I hope they are all ok! Your youngest sounds too cute even at this desperate time! 

April :rofl: what could they want?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh no Trin - death is such a powerful thing no mater what it is, gutted he found him/her dead! I hope they are all ok! Your youngest sounds too cute even at this desperate time!
> 
> April :rofl: what could they want?

i dont quite know im not sure if they are helping because baby makes me ill or if they want their computer ban (eldest has an xbox ban for bad behaviour) to be lifted lol would it be too mean to ask them to do their homework when they have finished lol aw bless them :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't think that would be mean at all because homework is a fact of life until you have left school, now if they have chose to try and creep then that's their choice and they should also know that they will still have homework to complete :haha: just call me nanny mcphee!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I don't think that would be mean at all because homework is a fact of life until you have left school, now if they have chose to try and creep then that's their choice and they should also know that they will still have homework to complete :haha: just call me nanny mcphee!!

haha i dont think they will mind they dont try and get out of homework they actually like doing homework odd children i have lol x


----------



## Sarachka

*OMG I can't wait to log on tomorrow morning when I wake up and see two POSITIVE TESTS from Trinity and Jaynie!!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

uuuugh bleuuuuugh I had nasty cheapo tomato soup for lunch and could just puke all over my orphan clothes right now. vom vom vom, I feel rechid.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I don't think that would be mean at all because homework is a fact of life until you have left school, now if they have chose to try and creep then that's their choice and they should also know that they will still have homework to complete :haha: just call me nanny mcphee!!

:haha:That's how I feel but I'm sure I'll be different in real 'mum' life once I get to that stage:haha: I soooo remember creeping to get things as a kid that I wont trust LO's butter wouldn't melt expression for a second:angelnot:
I'll be creeping round DH tonight though, I'm sure:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *OMG I can't wait to log on tomorrow morning when I wake up and see two POSITIVE TESTS from Trinity and Jaynie!!!!*

Me too!:happydance: 

Jaynie and Trin are your tests 10iu ones?????????????????


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *OMG I can't wait to log on tomorrow morning when I wake up and see two POSITIVE TESTS from Trinity and Jaynie!!!!*
> 
> Me too!:happydance:
> 
> Jaynie and Trin are your tests 10iu ones?????????????????Click to expand...

I've got cheapies (that showed the oh so faint positive on 10dpo last time) a normal clear blue and the sacred digi


----------



## HollyMonkey

BUT....I have to warn you I won't be able to log on until the afternoon tomorrow since really early in the morning we're taking Holly to a heart specialist and it's quite a drive away. BEFORE YOU PANIC it's not anything serious- at birth they detected a small heart murmur and The French, being The French and having AMAZING health care sent her to the top child heart doc, who assured us it was miniscule and she can be a competitive athlete if she wants, and that it's likely to disappear anyway in a few years...but it's a routine check up at one years old, and we're really not expecting bad news. A bit stressful coz it's an impressive specialist centre with scary equipment but 2 GPs I've seen said they'd have never have noticed Holly had a murmur if it wasn't written on her hospital papers, which reassures me:thumbup:

EDIT: 'reassures me' in the sense that it can't be that big a problem, not in the sense that my GP's are crappy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *OMG I can't wait to log on tomorrow morning when I wake up and see two POSITIVE TESTS from Trinity and Jaynie!!!!*
> 
> Me too!:happydance:
> 
> Jaynie and Trin are your tests 10iu ones?????????????????Click to expand...
> 
> I've got cheapies (that showed the oh so faint positive on 10dpo last time) a normal clear blue and the sacred digiClick to expand...

Good:thumbup: You're well armed for the wee attack

And you jaynie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> uuuugh bleuuuuugh I had nasty cheapo tomato soup for lunch and could just puke all over my orphan clothes right now. vom vom vom, I feel rechid.

I sincerely hope it's a symptom but when I was at high school we had a soup machine at the canteen and my BF had some Oxtail soup one lunchtime from it and https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gif all afternoon and night and I've never brought myself to touch the stuff since:nope:

Done 6 squares of the blanket, only another 64 to go.........


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls 

how is everyone 2day


----------



## Sarachka

This is what I wish I could put as my facebook status:

_Thanks so much to the bags of donations today. The underwear with skid marks in? Not so much_


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> This is what I wish I could put as my facebook status:
> 
> _Thanks so much to the bags of donations today. The underwear with skid marks in? Not so much_

That is https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gif someone really sent you dirty pants to send?


----------



## want2bamum86

is molly online?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm a bit grumpy because OH isn't going to be home until late and will be too tired to dtd I know. He was reluctant last night saying he wants this baby to happen "naturally" and in my head I was like "well if you want it to happen _naturally_ you need to :sex: with me over my fertile period, not next week when you fancy it :grr::cry::dohh: I hope he can be won over this evening[-o&lt; I hate TTC too DH, don't you know:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway ladies, I will go away and grumble in a corner on my own. Can't wait to see your BFPs tomorrow Trin and Jaynie:thumbup:

Tell him you'll let it happen "naturally" if he'd just get rid of that silly deadline. :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> This is what I wish I could put as my facebook status:
> 
> _Thanks so much to the bags of donations today. The underwear with skid marks in? Not so much_
> 
> That is https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gif someone really sent you dirty pants to send?Click to expand...

yeah ewwwwww


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit grumpy because OH isn't going to be home until late and will be too tired to dtd I know. He was reluctant last night saying he wants this baby to happen "naturally" and in my head I was like "well if you want it to happen _naturally_ you need to :sex: with me over my fertile period, not next week when you fancy it :grr::cry::dohh: I hope he can be won over this evening[-o&lt; I hate TTC too DH, don't you know:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway ladies, I will go away and grumble in a corner on my own. Can't wait to see your BFPs tomorrow Trin and Jaynie:thumbup:
> 
> Tell him you'll let it happen "naturally" if he'd just get rid of that silly deadline. :winkwink:Click to expand...

yeah tell him not to contradict himself, put a deadline on and then want it to be natural.

Alternative, go for a holiday in Kazahkstan and come back with Emily!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls
> 
> how is everyone 2day

So so:shrug: Ovulating like SuperOvulatoryWoman on National Ovulation Day but unlikely to be able to dtd, so a bit growlmad to be honest. Serves me right for spending my whole month working up to this one special day:growlmad:

Where's that thorny branch of yours *Kit*? I need to thrash myself into getting a life beyond TTC :grr:


And how are you *want2bamum?*?


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, just caught up :)

HollyMonkey - thanks for posting so many pictures of Holly Anna! I'm not sure she could get much cuter if she tried! What a sweet little petunia. 

Trin - I LOVE your POAS room! It's so exotic :)

And I can't wait to read about two BFPs tomorrow!!!!


----------



## want2bamum86

molly im ok tired and bit hungry but i cant b arsed to cook so might get a pizza delivered shame macdonalds dnt do deliveries lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit grumpy because OH isn't going to be home until late and will be too tired to dtd I know. He was reluctant last night saying he wants this baby to happen "naturally" and in my head I was like "well if you want it to happen _naturally_ you need to :sex: with me over my fertile period, not next week when you fancy it :grr::cry::dohh: I hope he can be won over this evening[-o&lt; I hate TTC too DH, don't you know:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway ladies, I will go away and grumble in a corner on my own. Can't wait to see your BFPs tomorrow Trin and Jaynie:thumbup:
> 
> Tell him you'll let it happen "naturally" if he'd just get rid of that silly deadline. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I soooo agree! Will you tell him Molly? He might listen to you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

want2bamum86 said:


> molly im ok tired and bit hungry but i cant b arsed to cook so might get a pizza delivered shame macdonalds dnt do deliveries lol

Eat salad, then you won't even need to cook :winkwink:


----------



## want2bamum86

holly lol i wud but have no salad stuff in


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> molly im ok tired and bit hungry but i cant b arsed to cook so might get a pizza delivered shame macdonalds dnt do deliveries lol
> 
> Eat salad, then you won't even need to cook :winkwink:Click to expand...

i have fajitas for dinner but now i want a chicken and bacon salad ! awh man! lol


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I'm ovulating from all twelve ovaries:haha:, I have enormous 'pain' (I guess they're more sensations than pain but I like a bit of melodrama:serenade:) around both ovaries and my uterus, HOW BIG IS THIS EGG I'M LAYING?:wacko: Ostrich egg size methinks:-k

Such a waste:nope:


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Kit :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:

Howdy :howdy:

Do you come here often?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit grumpy because OH isn't going to be home until late and will be too tired to dtd I know. He was reluctant last night saying he wants this baby to happen "naturally" and in my head I was like "well if you want it to happen _naturally_ you need to :sex: with me over my fertile period, not next week when you fancy it :grr::cry::dohh: I hope he can be won over this evening[-o&lt; I hate TTC too DH, don't you know:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway ladies, I will go away and grumble in a corner on my own. Can't wait to see your BFPs tomorrow Trin and Jaynie:thumbup:
> 
> Tell him you'll let it happen "naturally" if he'd just get rid of that silly deadline. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I soooo agree! Will you tell him Molly? He might listen to you!Click to expand...

Hmm... I'll give it a try...

Excuse me sir. I really must implore you to understand your wife's plight. She would love to conceive your child naturally; nothing would make her happier than to not have to have sex on a schedule. Unfortunately though, you have put a deadline on this and it is putting insurmountable pressure on your dear wife. Reason dictates sir, that if you want sex and conception to be more natural, you are going to have lift your deadline. Thank you for your time and I trust that you, as a man of reason, will choose to lift the deadline immediately and as an act of contrition, sex her up tonight.


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> thats such a beautiful pic :cry: you must be soooo proud :hugs::)

...and I see there is some amazing news from you too!!!

MASSIVE congrats on the BFP!! After all that time you must be on :cloud9: Enjoy every minute...you've earned it :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:

Nice avocado you got there miss


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Nice avocado you got there missClick to expand...

Back off lady :grr:


----------



## Sarachka

We are all terrible wives/girlfriends. It's gone six and we're all gossiping about nonni-juice and spunk and junk and not cooking our beloved men their meals. Tut tut


----------



## want2bamum86

we have nearly one of every fruit

molly can i pls be added to the first page at some point xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit grumpy because OH isn't going to be home until late and will be too tired to dtd I know. He was reluctant last night saying he wants this baby to happen "naturally" and in my head I was like "well if you want it to happen _naturally_ you need to :sex: with me over my fertile period, not next week when you fancy it :grr::cry::dohh: I hope he can be won over this evening[-o&lt; I hate TTC too DH, don't you know:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway ladies, I will go away and grumble in a corner on my own. Can't wait to see your BFPs tomorrow Trin and Jaynie:thumbup:
> 
> Tell him you'll let it happen "naturally" if he'd just get rid of that silly deadline. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I soooo agree! Will you tell him Molly? He might listen to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I'll give it a try...
> 
> Excuse me sir. I really must implore you to understand your wife's plight. She would love to conceive your child naturally; nothing would make her happier than to not have to have sex on a schedule. Unfortunately though, you have put a deadline on this and it is putting insurmountable pressure on your dear wife. Reason dictates sir, that if you want sex and conception to be more natural, you are going to have lift your deadline. Thank you for your time and I trust that you, as a man of reason, will choose to lift the deadline immediately and as an act of contrition, sex her up tonight.Click to expand...

Thankyou Molly :hugs:that should work a treat. It's just what DH needs- a 3rd party regulating things, like with tax forms. (After all it's not us who decides what tax we pay:shrug:) I'll need to translate it into French:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> We are all terrible wives/girlfriends. It's gone six and we're all gossiping about nonni-juice and spunk and junk and not cooking our beloved men their meals. Tut tut

I'm off the hook as OH isn't home yet. :haha: Of course... this nausea has gotten in the way for the last week + so ... maybe I'm just as lacking. :cry: I felt so bad last week and weekend when he had to make dinner and do the dishes because I thought I was going to be :sick: 

On another note: OH IS COMING HOME IN TWO SHORT HOURS!!! (He's been gone since Monday @ 0530


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> We are all terrible wives/girlfriends. It's gone six and we're all gossiping about nonni-juice and spunk and junk and not cooking our beloved men their meals. Tut tut

I've lit the fire (DH complained about being cold last night, excuses excuses) and the lentils (his favourite) are on the stove. I'm going to make him ENGLISH GRAVY (creep creep) but he loves it and thinks it is exotic nom nom. The things I will eat during my O:wacko:




HUGE LOWER BACK PAIN TOO, I am hatching un oeuf géant!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit grumpy because OH isn't going to be home until late and will be too tired to dtd I know. He was reluctant last night saying he wants this baby to happen "naturally" and in my head I was like "well if you want it to happen _naturally_ you need to :sex: with me over my fertile period, not next week when you fancy it :grr::cry::dohh: I hope he can be won over this evening[-o&lt; I hate TTC too DH, don't you know:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway ladies, I will go away and grumble in a corner on my own. Can't wait to see your BFPs tomorrow Trin and Jaynie:thumbup:
> 
> Tell him you'll let it happen "naturally" if he'd just get rid of that silly deadline. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I soooo agree! Will you tell him Molly? He might listen to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I'll give it a try...
> 
> Excuse me sir. I really must implore you to understand your wife's plight. She would love to conceive your child naturally; nothing would make her happier than to not have to have sex on a schedule. Unfortunately though, you have put a deadline on this and it is putting insurmountable pressure on your dear wife. Reason dictates sir, that if you want sex and conception to be more natural, you are going to have lift your deadline. Thank you for your time and I trust that you, as a man of reason, will choose to lift the deadline immediately and as an act of contrition, sex her up tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou Molly :hugs:that should work a treat. It's just what DH needs- a 3rd party regulating things, like with tax forms. (After all it's not us who decides what tax we pay:shrug:) I'll need to translate it into French:wacko:Click to expand...

I was going to try and put it in French but my French isn't THAT good. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *OMG I can't wait to log on tomorrow morning when I wake up and see two POSITIVE TESTS from Trinity and Jaynie!!!!*
> 
> Me too!:happydance:
> 
> Jaynie and Trin are your tests 10iu ones?????????????????Click to expand...
> 
> I've got cheapies (that showed the oh so faint positive on 10dpo last time) a normal clear blue and the sacred digiClick to expand...

I've got IC's too 10whatsamobby-o :happydance: 

I'm actually excited to test this cycle and I wonder why. Maybe I can have that as a symptom!


----------



## want2bamum86

im lucky well i think unlucky my oh dnt live with me


----------



## Sarachka

*Mummyapril* nom nom I want fajitas!! Can I come to dinner?


----------



## want2bamum86

i want hamburger hmmmmmmmmm pizza it is then lol


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> im lucky well i think unlucky my oh dnt live with me

That's weird you don't live with him but have tried so hard for so long to have his baby. Were all the other pregnancies his? And will you live together when the baby arrives?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> We are all terrible wives/girlfriends. It's gone six and we're all gossiping about nonni-juice and spunk and junk and not cooking our beloved men their meals. Tut tut

my OH is cooking for me :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *OMG I can't wait to log on tomorrow morning when I wake up and see two POSITIVE TESTS from Trinity and Jaynie!!!!*
> 
> Me too!:happydance:
> 
> Jaynie and Trin are your tests 10iu ones?????????????????Click to expand...
> 
> I've got cheapies (that showed the oh so faint positive on 10dpo last time) a normal clear blue and the sacred digiClick to expand...
> 
> I've got IC's too 10whatsamobby-o :happydance:
> 
> I'm actually excited to test this cycle and I wonder why. Maybe I can have that as a symptom!Click to expand...


dem's da whatsamobby's you want:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> We are all terrible wives/girlfriends. It's gone six and we're all gossiping about nonni-juice and spunk and junk and not cooking our beloved men their meals. Tut tut
> 
> I've lit the fire (DH complained about being cold last night, excuses excuses) and the lentils (his favourite) are on the stove. I'm going to make him ENGLISH GRAVY (creep creep) but he loves it and thinks it is exotic nom nom. The things I will eat during my O:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE LOWER BACK PAIN TOO, I am hatching un oeuf géant!!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: Can't wait for the :bfp: this egg will result in!

How do you cook your lentils? I've gotten into a lentils-in-the-slow-cooker rut


----------



## babyhopes2010

just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol

and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg

https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *Mummyapril* nom nom I want fajitas!! Can I come to dinner?

of course :D


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> *Mummyapril* nom nom I want fajitas!! Can I come to dinner?

I agree! It's impressive really because I haven't wanted much of ANYTHING due to my tum being upset but this sounds very yom nom :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I love Mexican food. If OH comes home in good time I'm going to do trashy comfort food - chilli con carne and chips. Oh the warm yummy comfort ...


----------



## firstbaby25

It is a bit mad wanttobe... My OH isn't getting away with night feeds that easily :grr: and like we wouldn't be able to :sex: 

I've just had a dim sum with salad/dressing and some rice and curry and onions and prawn toast and ribs :munch: :munch: :munch: 

Molly your letter will do the trick for sure :thumbup: Holly brace yourself, you are now just as stressed as the rest of us :haha: as opposed to a bit more stressed! You will have to move your efforts to newbie's boss!

:hi: Kit i've missed you these past couple of days! We haven't really chatted much! You ok?


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:happydance::happydance::happydance:WOOHOO!:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Congratulations sweetling! :hugs: I was only (haha, "only") trying for 18 months... 2 years?! Aww :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> We are all terrible wives/girlfriends. It's gone six and we're all gossiping about nonni-juice and spunk and junk and not cooking our beloved men their meals. Tut tut
> 
> I've lit the fire (DH complained about being cold last night, excuses excuses) and the lentils (his favourite) are on the stove. I'm going to make him ENGLISH GRAVY (creep creep) but he loves it and thinks it is exotic nom nom. The things I will eat during my O:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE LOWER BACK PAIN TOO, I am hatching un oeuf géant!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Can't wait for the :bfp: this egg will result in!
> 
> How do you cook your lentils? I've gotten into a lentils-in-the-slow-cooker rutClick to expand...

Trin I have the most enormous AF pains and lower back pain and I don't get any pain at AF:wacko: I feel more like I'm going into labour! If DH is up for a shag then I dread to think! :wacko: I will be so :cry: if I can't seduce him tonight.

I cook my lentils according to the "Lentilles à la Singe d'Holly" traditional method in water in a pan- would like to invest in a slow cooker some time though:thumbup: DH likes them soggy so I cook them long and slow in the pan, at least during O when I'm creeping to him:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:bfp: congratulations flying out now turtles - nightly routine!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi crunch how are you feeling on this chilly morning?
> 
> Starting at 8 today, I could have slept for hours ! I'm good thank... Have a cold and bright red nose lol
> 
> How's you ?
> 
> They say it may snow here Saturday... I hope not !Click to expand...

:wave: newmummy and Crunchie :flower:

Crunchie...sorry you have a cold m'love :nope: You ok otherwise? You too newmummy?


----------



## Sarachka

Oh yeah I found out what my new job role will be - 18-24 yr old adviser and will have to change line managers. Oh noooo!


----------



## Mollykins

A few facts about week 7... embryo is approx. 1/2 inch to 5/8 inch and the uterus is now twice the size it is normally. Also, the embryo is 10,000 times the size it was at conception. :shock: (Something I received via text today :winkwink:)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> want to start swimming but not sure if to as you get told not to start new things ??

I think swimming is a good exercise to do while prego..it's gentle but effective. I think Holly will agree?? I don't think it would matter that it was new to you. It's things like starting to go to aerobics when you didn't normally that wouldn't be wise.:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I see dem lines wiv my own two eyelings!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hey! Hope everyone is feeling happy and healthy...I am exhausted as sleep just woldn't come last night!! And then I realise my boobs aren't really sore as they have been for the last few days,so now I'm worrying and tired....great combination!?!
> Not long till appleseed now Crunchie :)

Fear not my lovely...we've all been the same, it's so normal for symptoms to come and go but hard not to be paranoid :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> want to start swimming but not sure if to as you get told not to start new things ??
> 
> I think swimming is a good exercise to do while prego..it's gentle but effective. I think Holly will agree?? I don't think it would matter that it was new to you. It's things like starting to go to aerobics when you didn't normally that wouldn't be wise.:nope:Click to expand...

Gosh yes, you can start swimming! Just so long as you don't drown!:haha: It's a gentle sport on the heart and muscles, and really loooooovvverly when pregnant. Go at a quiet hour if you can though, to avoid jostling in the lanes:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I have some AF like pains but I also haven't been to the bathroom in_days_ so it's more likely to be that.


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I see dem lines wiv my own two eyelings!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

yey i see dem lines too argh:wohoo: can i come stalkage this thread,u ladies seem like right legends :)


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hellooo :hi: lovelies :flower:, little update from me:
> 
> weed with a tumbleweed and :bfn:
> 
> Have a nice day all :flower:

That's poop emandi...but it's early yet isn't it?? If no AF then it's not over yet!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I see dem lines wiv my own two eyelings!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yey i see dem lines too argh:wohoo: can i come stalkage this thread,u ladies seem like right legends :)Click to expand...

Of course you can! Welcome welcome. :hugs: I think we have a turtle or two that are due around the same time as you as well. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Mummyapril* nom nom I want fajitas!! Can I come to dinner?
> 
> I agree! It's impressive really because I haven't wanted much of ANYTHING due to my tum being upset but this sounds very yom nom :thumbup:Click to expand...

nor have i but fajitas alwaysss appeal to me which is odd lol x


----------



## Sarachka

We are right legends. We are da bestest


----------



## HollyMonkey

bye bye jaynie:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> We are right legends. We are da bestest

That we are, that we are. :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Mummyapril* nom nom I want fajitas!! Can I come to dinner?
> 
> I agree! It's impressive really because I haven't wanted much of ANYTHING due to my tum being upset but this sounds very yom nom :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> nor have i but fajitas alwaysss appeal to me which is odd lol xClick to expand...

All this talk of fajitas! Can I come over for dinner too:flower: With my huge egg.


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo is that right hun? well im excited for you what time you up? wil think of you in your bathroom
> 
> Thank you :flower: My ticker says I'll be 9dpo but according to FF I'll be 10dpo. I'll be up around 6am my side so around 5 your side
> 
> How's the stomach?Click to expand...


Lots of
:dust:+:dust:+:test:= Trins:bfp::happydance:

Well took 2 hrs for her to call back its the nasty cow from EPU thats my 3rd bad experience with her now.... im seriously thinking of changing the chice of hospital now or even opting for a home birth:shrug:.

She basically said she has no scans free till monday and as im been scanned wed to stop moaning basically and if i wanted i could go gp and to tell him not to bother ringing there for a scan cos she has none evil:witch::growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

You know, I sent my OH a text right now that said something about how I forgot to do something and then fully typed :dohh: and almost pressed send before I caught it. :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Mummyapril* nom nom I want fajitas!! Can I come to dinner?
> 
> I agree! It's impressive really because I haven't wanted much of ANYTHING due to my tum being upset but this sounds very yom nom :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> nor have i but fajitas alwaysss appeal to me which is odd lol xClick to expand...
> 
> All this talk of fajitas! Can I come over for dinner too:flower: With my huge egg.Click to expand...

of course youre all welcome may be cold when you get here though lol but i get to meet LO :D :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo is that right hun? well im excited for you what time you up? wil think of you in your bathroom
> 
> Thank you :flower: My ticker says I'll be 9dpo but according to FF I'll be 10dpo. I'll be up around 6am my side so around 5 your side
> 
> How's the stomach?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of
> :dust:+:dust:+:test:= Trins:bfp::happydance:
> 
> Well took 2 hrs for her to call back its the nasty cow from EPU thats my 3rd bad experience with her now.... im seriously thinking of changing the chice of hospital now or even opting for a home birth:shrug:.
> 
> She basically said she has no scans free till monday and as im been scanned wed to stop moaning basically and if i wanted i could go gp and to tell him not to bother ringing there for a scan cos she has none evil:witch::growlmad:Click to expand...

that is awful! :( hope youre not too worried try and relax im sure youll be fine :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i need my a fellow turtle due 22 sept :)


----------



## TrinityMom

DH is coming home from training now so I'd better be off

My ticker says I should have back pain. Boy do I ever (but I think it's from leaning over the birth pool...but I'm still counting it as a symptom :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jeese! Talk about blink and you'd miss it! I understand how normal working women as opposed to SAHpoas women like myself might miss their LH surge!:wacko: 
I did 3 today- early am, midday, and 6pm. The first two are _mega _positive, and the last one _mega_ negative!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly thay's a blazing positive, which means you should BD today AND tomorrow, right?!
> 
> I was reading up on that, optimum is 2 days before and the day of O, so I'll do tonight but I don't think DH will be up for 4 in a row, it was tricky enough last night! I'll just have to hope that eggy pops out in 12 hours rather than 36, or is doing so as I write...Baby making sex is a delicate thing with DH, plus we're out Friday night so I guess it's tonight only:shrug: Temp not up yet so I haven't O'd...
> 
> 
> YAY for temp up Jaynie, I'll go perv your chart....Click to expand...

Holly....I have just joined the "I dream of turtles" gang and it was a doozy!!!!!! :wohoo: You and I were in your bathroom (although it didn't look like your bathroom..the one you posted pics of) We were each taking turns to POAS!! :blush: You got a BFP but accused me of switching the wee stick with one of mine :shrug: I really didn't do that but you wouldn't believe me and I was :cry: because you wouldn't listen. I actually woke up feeling really frustrated :haha: How weird!!

This is what happens when I'm soooooo tired I think because I had other weird little dreams that I can also remember which is very unlike me :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> DH is coming home from training now so I'd better be off
> 
> My ticker says I should have back pain. Boy do I ever (but I think it's from leaning over the birth pool...but I'm still counting it as a symptom :haha:)

You sound quietly confident Trin, I can but put my money where you've put it! Best of luck in the morning:thumbup: I'll be in to see results as soon as we're back from the heart place:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> booooo
> 
> I will spy your chart, have you messed about to see when it would pin O? Like putting 2 temps in that are higher than past 3? Hmmm? Babyhopes had a pretty identical chart to me at 8dpo so I am keeping up the PMA! I like the look of my chart...

Ooooooo, looks like the CBFM will be back in the post shortly :winkwink:

:happydance: HERE'S HOPING JAYNIE!!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> To be fair Bethany... I should really be job searching! I just am lacking inmotivation so bad... I dunno, :shrug: I was supposed to be in my own house by now so :shrug: maybe that's something to do with it!! Ahaha. I love the turtle thing too :) I think it's funn-eh!
> 
> Sarachka... how's the OH with the mum situation? Better last night I take it?

Jaynie...that's a lovely pic on your avatar :thumbup:

Also, I find that job hunting/applications is something that goes well when you're "in the zone"..if you're not, forget it! It's hard to make yourself motivated but once you are, you get there...at least that's what I'm like.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly thay's a blazing positive, which means you should BD today AND tomorrow, right?!
> 
> I was reading up on that, optimum is 2 days before and the day of O, so I'll do tonight but I don't think DH will be up for 4 in a row, it was tricky enough last night! I'll just have to hope that eggy pops out in 12 hours rather than 36, or is doing so as I write...Baby making sex is a delicate thing with DH, plus we're out Friday night so I guess it's tonight only:shrug: Temp not up yet so I haven't O'd...
> 
> 
> YAY for temp up Jaynie, I'll go perv your chart....Click to expand...
> 
> Holly....I have just joined the "I dream of turtles" gang and it was a doozy!!!!!! :wohoo: You and I were in your bathroom (although it didn't look like your bathroom..the one you posted pics of) We were each taking turns to POAS!! :blush: You got a BFP but accused me of switching the wee stick with one of mine :shrug: I really didn't do that but you wouldn't believe me and I was :cry: because you wouldn't listen. I actually woke up feeling really frustrated :haha: How weird!!
> 
> This is what happens when I'm soooooo tired I think because I had other weird little dreams that I can also remember which is very unlike me :shrug:Click to expand...

Aw sorry Kit if I upset you! :awww:In the short time I managed to sleep at all last night I had hideous dreams about urine and sperm and poo, the double whammy of Holly's upset tummy and my ttc and poas-ing I think!:wacko: I had EWCM that was like a thick fat jellyfish in my pants, with tadpoles swimming around in it, it was ghastly! You should be grateful of your relatively tame dispute about wee stick switching:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm sooooo bored at work, I can't even be bothered to PRETEND I'm doing anything.
> 
> My fate is being decided in the senior managers' meeting today. My current job role is being dissolved under a national re-structure thanks to the new government so I'll be bak to advising. Just not sure which team - new claims (which I've always done) or people 6 month plus either 18-24 yr olds or 25+. I'd rather be a 25+ adviser because it would mean I don't have to change line manager and I like my manager ... he's a push over.

Hope it all goes your way lovely :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! Ds just found his guinea pig dead :cry: much crying and my youngest keeps say "I love Toine's guinea alive! I not want him dead!"

AW:cry::cry:poor boys but i also 2nd what jaynie says youngest ds sounds oh so cutsey:hugs:



want2bamum86 said:


> molly im ok tired and bit hungry but i cant b arsed to cook so might get a pizza delivered shame macdonalds dnt do deliveries lol


Um you having dominoes? You have any other cravings than maccys? Do you work everyday ? Is your scan tomorrow?




babyhopes2010 said:


> just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I SEE PINK MY LOVELY WOO BLOODY HOO YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Sarachka said:


> Oh yeah I found out what my new job role will be - 18-24 yr old adviser and will have to change line managers. Oh noooo!

Oh thats poo SAra i know you wanted to stay with your line manager of present:growlmad:did someone really send skiddy pants eurghhh gross:wacko:



HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> want to start swimming but not sure if to as you get told not to start new things ??
> 
> I think swimming is a good exercise to do while prego..it's gentle but effective. I think Holly will agree?? I don't think it would matter that it was new to you. It's things like starting to go to aerobics when you didn't normally that wouldn't be wise.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh yes, you can start swimming! Just so long as you don't drown!:haha: It's a gentle sport on the heart and muscles, and really loooooovvverly when pregnant. Go at a quiet hour if you can though, to avoid jostling in the lanes:flower:Click to expand...

YES im going to start on a tuesday & thursday afternoon :happydance:

Tummy pains/ache has eased up a little now and OH reckons its the lime growing :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> If OH knew the things I tell y'all, he'd kill me!

DITTO!!! Probably for us all! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I see dem lines wiv my own two eyelings!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yey i see dem lines too argh:wohoo: can i come stalkage this thread,u ladies seem like right legends :)Click to expand...

Yay come stalketh :hugs: We stalketh at this moment 2 BFPs (Trinitymom and Firstbaby) which will shine their beady lines from between the jungle foliage tomorrow morning, we may needeth sharp eyes but we will see dem lines there :happydance:


----------



## want2bamum86

new mummy no scan 2moz i cancelled it lol as oh wants to come to the next one and hes away for 6 days lol i crave mint ice cream and orange energy drinks the not fizzy ones lol


----------



## Mollykins

Babyhopes2010- I've added you to the title sweetling. Congrats again on your :bfp: :hugs:

Well ladies, I'm off to do a quick breeze through the house before OH gets here, he just text me to let me know he's ahead of schedule. :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys at the oh's brothers... On my phone :blush: I am just an addict.

Bethany - I wish holly the very best... Erin had a murmour when she was born and was admitted to nicu :argh: very scary at the time but her specialist said a lot of babies have them and they clear up quite quickly apparently.

Thanks kit :kiss: I like the picture too :) it's the best one of us! 

I'm somehow really feeling this cycle now and I don't know if you guys have just talked me in to it :hugs: I'll be fine...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> If OH knew the things I tell y'all, he'd kill me!
> 
> DITTO!!! Probably for us all! :haha:Click to expand...

Especially with all the willy swinging talk? :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> If OH knew the things I tell y'all, he'd kill me!
> 
> DITTO!!! Probably for us all! :haha:Click to expand...

ditto for me:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :wacko: NOTE TO SELF: do not leave BnB thread unattended for more than 6 hours O.O we talk to much :haha: yes catching up ladies and so-so still no baby on the horizon for a while but will still get my results,
> 
> Babyhopes CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:
> 
> Well I will soon be off to town to go pay bills and such, i've recently uploaded my CV to jobsite so heres hoping to some contact from potential employers :)
> 
> I don't know what happened I just came over all sensible and decided now wasn't the right time so break it is!

Well, you know best Ginge and if it doesn't feel like the right time then you're doing the right thing for sure. You'll know when you feel ready to try again :hugs:....but oh...you won't be leaving us will you?? :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

See you molly - enjoy the oh :cloud9:

same to you trin :thumbup: see you tomorrow testing buddy!!


----------



## want2bamum86

MOLLY i aint been added to the front page


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just made 3 squares for the blanket, crocheting in front of daytime tv, adverts for stairlifts and the like, now a crap German police drama badly dubbed in French, so thought it was time for a BnB break:thumbup:
> It's definitely O day, my lower back is aching and I have AF-like cramps, so something must be going on. And I weed on another OPK just for the fun of it, black as night in less than a minute, rarely seen it so dark! Bet DH won't dtd tonight now I'm having a giant monster O.:growlmad:
> 
> Glad to see you Ginge, perky and organised, unlike me today:haha:
> 
> Ho hum, back to merde tv and my charity work:angelnot:

Ahhh, that's lovely of you to make this. You really put so much of yourself into things and that's the biggest donation! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Trinity...thanks for posting this :cloud9: It's so lovely and gives me a bit of inner calm too. I've seen too many screaming births on TV recently and this looks so different. Of course, you may now tell me she screamed blue murder before LO made an appearance?? :shrug:
> 
> Nope, no screaming...she sang a lot with her husband and when the baby came out they sang a little Dutch song to him. So sweetClick to expand...

Singing no less....I'm not sure anyone in the room would want that from me...they might be better with screaming :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Haha there's orphans on Simpsons. Yay orphs. I love em!

Talking of orphs, here's the load of clothing from a colleague. Soooo generous of her to sort it all out 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/18025062.jpg

But yes maybe the skiddy pants should have gone straight in the bin!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I am so annoyed with my mom. She is a remedial teacher and is always bumping into parents in the shops etc. So today we see one of her parents in the shops and she tells her I had a mc and we're trying again. I HARDLY KNOW this woman!!! So I didn't say anything there and hwne we got home (DH is training tonight) I said "please don't tell random people that stuff" (just like that - no tone or anything even tho I was really angry) and now SHE'S pi$$ed off with *ME* :growlmad:

Oh dear Trin...sorry your mum isn't seeing that divulging that sort of info is up to you and OH only.....I would not be impressed either :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off ladies,DH is on his way home and I'd really like some baby gravy:haha: I may be back crying to you at 10pm without it though:cry: 

WANT2BAMUM! When your baby is born it won't want hamburgers!!! Holly sneers and spits them out (she likes chicken nuggets though:haha:) so you must start cooking nice things that your lovely :baby: will want to eat!!! I can pm you some ideas for pregnancy meals if you want?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Trinity...thanks for posting this :cloud9: It's so lovely and gives me a bit of inner calm too. I've seen too many screaming births on TV recently and this looks so different. Of course, you may now tell me she screamed blue murder before LO made an appearance?? :shrug:
> 
> Nope, no screaming...she sang a lot with her husband and when the baby came out they sang a little Dutch song to him. So sweetClick to expand...
> 
> Singing no less....I'm not sure anyone in the room would want that from me...they might be better with screaming :shock:Click to expand...

Me too:haha: I think my screaming is somewhat easier on the ear than my singing!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> im waiting on midwife to call back stomach pains are concerning me

Oh no.....you ok m'love?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed with my mom. She is a remedial teacher and is always bumping into parents in the shops etc. So today we see one of her parents in the shops and she tells her I had a mc and we're trying again. I HARDLY KNOW this woman!!! So I didn't say anything there and hwne we got home (DH is training tonight) I said "please don't tell random people that stuff" (just like that - no tone or anything even tho I was really angry) and now SHE'S pi$$ed off with *ME* :growlmad:
> 
> Oh dear Trin...sorry your mum isn't seeing that divulging that sort of info is up to you and OH only.....I would not be impressed either :nope:Click to expand...

My mum's fairly discreet about things like that but when she came over at Christmas I was worried she'd photographically memorise this site and spy on me through it. I realise she has better things to do with her time:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hi everyone how are you all today? x

:hi: April

All good here, much less tired too. How are you??:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! Ds just found his guinea pig dead :cry: much crying and my youngest keeps say "I love Toine's guinea alive! I not want him dead!"

Aww no...not another furry one gone :nope: Hope your DS is ok :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone how are you all today? x
> 
> :hi: April
> 
> All good here, much less tired too. How are you??:flower:Click to expand...

im ok thankyou :D feeling a little better not so much sickly now apart from when i wake but its easing :) x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> BUT....I have to warn you I won't be able to log on until the afternoon tomorrow since really early in the morning we're taking Holly to a heart specialist and it's quite a drive away. BEFORE YOU PANIC it's not anything serious- at birth they detected a small heart murmur and The French, being The French and having AMAZING health care sent her to the top child heart doc, who assured us it was miniscule and she can be a competitive athlete if she wants, and that it's likely to disappear anyway in a few years...but it's a routine check up at one years old, and we're really not expecting bad news. A bit stressful coz it's an impressive specialist centre with scary equipment but 2 GPs I've seen said they'd have never have noticed Holly had a murmur if it wasn't written on her hospital papers, which reassures me:thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: 'reassures me' in the sense that it can't be that big a problem, not in the sense that my GP's are crappy!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: for little Holly and for you tomorrow...although everything will be just peachy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> This is what I wish I could put as my facebook status:
> 
> _Thanks so much to the bags of donations today. The underwear with skid marks in? Not so much_

:rofl:.....:sick:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Howdy :howdy:
> 
> Do you come here often?Click to expand...

Yep! :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Nice avocado you got there missClick to expand...
> 
> Back off lady :grr:Click to expand...

:smug: Molly's my avocado's bodyguard!! :bodyb:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed with my mom. She is a remedial teacher and is always bumping into parents in the shops etc. So today we see one of her parents in the shops and she tells her I had a mc and we're trying again. I HARDLY KNOW this woman!!! So I didn't say anything there and hwne we got home (DH is training tonight) I said "please don't tell random people that stuff" (just like that - no tone or anything even tho I was really angry) and now SHE'S pi$$ed off with *ME* :growlmad:
> 
> Oh dear Trin...sorry your mum isn't seeing that divulging that sort of info is up to you and OH only.....I would not be impressed either :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum's fairly discreet about things like that but when she came over at Christmas I was worried she'd photographically memorise this site and spy on me through it. I realise she has better things to do with her time:blush:Click to expand...

I once snook on at a friends house and they found out... I had the same thought as he seen it while I was there :blush: I had to own up. He asked if I was pregnant. I felt like saying 'if only'


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> We are all terrible wives/girlfriends. It's gone six and we're all gossiping about nonni-juice and spunk and junk and not cooking our beloved men their meals. Tut tut
> 
> I've lit the fire (DH complained about being cold last night, excuses excuses) and the lentils (his favourite) are on the stove. I'm going to make him ENGLISH GRAVY (creep creep) but he loves it and thinks it is exotic nom nom. The things I will eat during my O:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE LOWER BACK PAIN TOO, I am hatching un oeuf géant!!!!!Click to expand...

:wohoo: My dream's going to come true!!! (The BFP bit, not the dual wee-ing:blush:)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> It is a bit mad wanttobe... My OH isn't getting away with night feeds that easily :grr: and like we wouldn't be able to :sex:
> 
> I've just had a dim sum with salad/dressing and some rice and curry and onions and prawn toast and ribs :munch: :munch: :munch:
> 
> Molly your letter will do the trick for sure :thumbup: Holly brace yourself, you are now just as stressed as the rest of us :haha: as opposed to a bit more stressed! You will have to move your efforts to newbie's boss!
> 
> :hi: Kit i've missed you these past couple of days! We haven't really chatted much! You ok?

I'm good thanks petal. Ive got over my "so tired I could cry" spell. Had a really early night and back on form today :thumbup:

Soooo excited to see your BFP when you test AND I'm working from home tomorrow :happydance: I'll get to tune in LIVE!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> just incase u want pics after 2yrs ttc
> ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol
> 
> and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
> https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

OH YES!!! We LOVE peestick pics...and all the more from someone who tried for so long and finally got there!!

Thanks for posting! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oh yeah I found out what my new job role will be - 18-24 yr old adviser and will have to change line managers. Oh noooo!

Oh poop...sorry it wasn't the way you wanted. Still, this new manager might not be so bad? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> A few facts about week 7... embryo is approx. 1/2 inch to 5/8 inch and the uterus is now twice the size it is normally. Also, the embryo is 10,000 times the size it was at conception. :shock: (Something I received via text today :winkwink:)

Cool Molly factoid!! :thumbup: Yay for yout little blueberry too :cloud9: I also read yesterday that by the time you are ready to give birth, your uterus in 1000 times its original size :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo is that right hun? well im excited for you what time you up? wil think of you in your bathroom
> 
> Thank you :flower: My ticker says I'll be 9dpo but according to FF I'll be 10dpo. I'll be up around 6am my side so around 5 your side
> 
> How's the stomach?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of
> :dust:+:dust:+:test:= Trins:bfp::happydance:
> 
> Well took 2 hrs for her to call back its the nasty cow from EPU thats my 3rd bad experience with her now.... im seriously thinking of changing the chice of hospital now or even opting for a home birth:shrug:.
> 
> She basically said she has no scans free till monday and as im been scanned wed to stop moaning basically and if i wanted i could go gp and to tell him not to bother ringing there for a scan cos she has none evil:witch::growlmad:Click to expand...

Sheesh! What have you got to do for a bit of support and reassurance?? Obviously she has none of that either :growlmad: Hope you're ok.:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:argh: that's a lot of pressure :argh: I'm only 9dpo tomorrow... So I dunno :shrug: but I can hope :awww:.

Glad you're feeling better and get to steal a few more hours with da legends :)

thanks for being so nice about out little crew babyhopes :hugs: sending some :dust: for your sticky bean...


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I found out what my new job role will be - 18-24 yr old adviser and will have to change line managers. Oh noooo!
> 
> Oh poop...sorry it wasn't the way you wanted. Still, this new manager might not be so bad? :shrug:Click to expand...

Sarachka I agree... It might spice it up for just long enough for you to get that :bfp: but that means less time with us doesn't it? :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> new mummy no scan 2moz i cancelled it lol as oh wants to come to the next one and hes away for 6 days lol i crave mint ice cream and orange energy drinks the not fizzy ones lol

My worst thing has been grapes and strawberries very good for me though!!
Shame you cancelled scan i would of had it still as 12 wk one wont be long away would wanna put my mind at rest:shrug:where is OH away at? Do your parents know now about your pregnancies?



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> im waiting on midwife to call back stomach pains are concerning me
> 
> Oh no.....you ok m'love?Click to expand...

Im feeling bit better but hate the stupid sarky midwife from epu:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: NOTE TO SELF: do not leave BnB thread unattended for more than 6 hours O.O we talk to much :haha: yes catching up ladies and so-so still no baby on the horizon for a while but will still get my results,
> 
> Babyhopes CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:
> 
> Well I will soon be off to town to go pay bills and such, i've recently uploaded my CV to jobsite so heres hoping to some contact from potential employers :)
> 
> I don't know what happened I just came over all sensible and decided now wasn't the right time so break it is!
> 
> Well, you know best Ginge and if it doesn't feel like the right time then you're doing the right thing for sure. You'll know when you feel ready to try again :hugs:....but oh...you won't be leaving us will you?? :cry:Click to expand...

Ginge isn't allowed to leave us... is she Holly? Isn't there a sort of clause??


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Molly....is OH back yet??


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Ds just found his guinea pig dead :cry: much crying and my youngest keeps say "I love Toine's guinea alive! I not want him dead!"
> 
> Aww no...not another furry one gone :nope: Hope your DS is ok :hugs:Click to expand...

I meant to comment on this! :dohh: I am so sorry for the fur baby loss... poor DS! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Nice avocado you got there missClick to expand...
> 
> Back off lady :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> :smug: Molly's my avocado's bodyguard!! :bodyb:Click to expand...

Just remember this when I have an avocado!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'll look after you too we'll have to tale turns... Jesus we might have to stop Bethany from eating her OWN avocado soon :argh: :argh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Nice avocado you got there missClick to expand...
> 
> Back off lady :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> :smug: Molly's my avocado's bodyguard!! :bodyb:Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember this when I have an avocado!Click to expand...

Don't you worry my lovely....in a few weeks when your avocado arrives, Holly better just watch out!! :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'll look after you too we'll have to tale turns... Jesus we might have to stop Bethany from eating her OWN avocado soon :argh: :argh:

True!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :hi: Molly....is OH back yet??

Yes he is and I looked right fit to endear myself to him... all upstairs and doing laundry whilst singing along to the radio. :cloud9: Now we are all set down for a family movie of Horton Hears A Who... egg rolls are nearly finished for me and OH. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Molly....is OH back yet??
> 
> Yes he is and I looked right fit to endear myself to him... all upstairs and doing laundry whilst singing along to the radio. :cloud9: Now we are all set down for a family movie of Horton Hears A Who... egg rolls are nearly finished for me and OH. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I'll look after you too we'll have to tale turns... Jesus we might have to stop Bethany from eating her OWN avocado soon :argh: :argh:

:haha: Too true! However did little Holly Anna survive?? Ooo! I know... Bethany wasn't aware of the tickers yet! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sounds lovely Molly :cloud9: Enjoy :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sounds lovely Molly :cloud9: Enjoy :kiss:

I will, thank you much. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hide emily hide! Dig deep and stay there until you are no longer affiliated with an avocado...


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks to everyone who has been reassuring about my job change. I suppose there are positives. I've never worked under this line manager or on the same team as any of the other advisers on that team so it will be something new. New means not being bored straight away. It seems like one of the most complicated advisory jobs which will mean I'm busy which I want. Rah. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Hide emily hide! Dig deep and stay there until you are no longer affiliated with an avocado...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Thanks to everyone who has been reassuring about my job change. I suppose there are positives. I've never worked under this line manager or on the same team as any of the other advisers on that team so it will be something new. New means not being bored straight away. It seems like one of the most complicated advisory jobs which will mean I'm busy which I want. Rah. We will see how it goes.

You will excel... you are such a star (as my oldest would say :winkwink:)


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ! 

New mummy hope those pains have now gone and babyhopes big congrats xxxxx

Sara I think your so right about your Job... A change can be good and they obviously know how good you are if they giving you the most difficult role !!!

What a day ladies!!! So after going to waitrose and getting my lunch and shopping I realise I don't have my debit card... I honestly thought I would burst into tears... Very unlike me !!! Normally I would have been laughing 

Then a hour in the dentist chair !!!! Boooo

So to cheer myself up I peed on a sacred digi test and got 3+ .... so I have decided I am 5 weeks today and do have an apple seed !!! So there stopid ticker !!!!
What a day ladies


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has been reassuring about my job change. I suppose there are positives. I've never worked under this line manager or on the same team as any of the other advisers on that team so it will be something new. New means not being bored straight away. It seems like one of the most complicated advisory jobs which will mean I'm busy which I want. Rah. We will see how it goes.
> 
> You will excel... you are such a star (as my oldest would say :winkwink:)Click to expand...

..and so say all of us!! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies !
> 
> New mummy hope those pains have now gone and babyhopes big congrats xxxxx
> 
> Sara I think your so right about your Job... A change can be good and they obviously know how good you are if they giving you the most difficult role !!!
> 
> What a day ladies!!! So after going to waitrose and getting my lunch and shopping I realise I don't have my debit card... I honestly thought I would burst into tears... Very unlike me !!! Normally I would have been laughing
> 
> Then a hour in the dentist chair !!!! Boooo
> 
> So to cheer myself up I peed on a sacred digi test and got 3+ .... so I have decided I am 5 weeks today and do have an apple seed !!! So there stopid ticker !!!!
> What a day ladies

:wave: Crunchie..

:growlmad: at debit card
:growlmad: at dentist
:happydance: at sacred digi :happydance:
:happydance: at apple seed :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Yay for apple seeds!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has been reassuring about my job change. I suppose there are positives. I've never worked under this line manager or on the same team as any of the other advisers on that team so it will be something new. New means not being bored straight away. It seems like one of the most complicated advisory jobs which will mean I'm busy which I want. Rah. We will see how it goes.
> 
> You will excel... you are such a star (as my oldest would say :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> ..and so say all of us!! :kiss:Click to expand...

I concur :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies !
> 
> New mummy hope those pains have now gone and babyhopes big congrats xxxxx
> 
> Sara I think your so right about your Job... A change can be good and they obviously know how good you are if they giving you the most difficult role !!!
> 
> What a day ladies!!! So after going to waitrose and getting my lunch and shopping I realise I don't have my debit card... I honestly thought I would burst into tears... Very unlike me !!! Normally I would have been laughing
> 
> Then a hour in the dentist chair !!!! Boooo
> 
> So to cheer myself up I peed on a sacred digi test and got 3+ .... so I have decided I am 5 weeks today and do have an apple seed !!! So there stopid ticker !!!!
> What a day ladies
> 
> :wave: Crunchie..
> 
> :growlmad: at debit card
> :growlmad: at dentist
> :happydance: at sacred digi :happydance:
> :happydance: at apple seed :happydance:Click to expand...

I agree with the above list! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

yippppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeee

cant wait for tomorrows testers also :happydance:

has holly gone in search of some population paste :haha:
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies !
> 
> New mummy hope those pains have now gone and babyhopes big congrats xxxxx
> 
> Sara I think your so right about your Job... A change can be good and they obviously know how good you are if they giving you the most difficult role !!!
> 
> What a day ladies!!! So after going to waitrose and getting my lunch and shopping I realise I don't have my debit card... I honestly thought I would burst into tears... Very unlike me !!! Normally I would have been laughing
> 
> Then a hour in the dentist chair !!!! Boooo
> 
> So to cheer myself up I peed on a sacred digi test and got 3+ .... so I have decided I am 5 weeks today and do have an apple seed !!! So there stopid ticker !!!!
> 
> What a day ladies

:hi: crunchfrankenfootpreggieturtle

:haha: I did this the other week cause my oh had took my bank card :dohh: I'm not pregnant though (or am I?) so I laughed it off.

I hate :grr: :grr: dentists - I avoid. But go once a year last time though I left it 2 years and when I went back I needed a wisdom tooth out :grr::growlmad:.

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: appleseed! You gonna plant it and grow a full tree? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has been reassuring about my job change. I suppose there are positives. I've never worked under this line manager or on the same team as any of the other advisers on that team so it will be something new. New means not being bored straight away. It seems like one of the most complicated advisory jobs which will mean I'm busy which I want. Rah. We will see how it goes.
> 
> You will excel... you are such a star (as my oldest would say :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> ..and so say all of us!! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur :flower:Click to expand...

here here


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies !
> 
> New mummy hope those pains have now gone and babyhopes big congrats xxxxx
> 
> Sara I think your so right about your Job... A change can be good and they obviously know how good you are if they giving you the most difficult role !!!
> 
> What a day ladies!!! So after going to waitrose and getting my lunch and shopping I realise I don't have my debit card... I honestly thought I would burst into tears... Very unlike me !!! Normally I would have been laughing
> 
> Then a hour in the dentist chair !!!! Boooo
> 
> So to cheer myself up I peed on a sacred digi test and got 3+ .... so I have decided I am 5 weeks today and do have an apple seed !!! So there stopid ticker !!!!
> 
> What a day ladies
> 
> :hi: crunchfrankenfootpreggieturtle
> 
> :haha: I did this the other week cause my oh had took my bank card :dohh: I'm not pregnant though (or am I?) so I laughed it off.
> 
> I hate :grr: :grr: dentists - I avoid. But go once a year last time though I left it 2 years and when I went back I needed a wisdom tooth out :grr::growlmad:.
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: appleseed! You gonna plant it and grow a full tree? :haha:Click to expand...


dont get me wrong....she is a lovely dentist ! I had a major fear of the dentist but when I turned 28 I decided I wanted straight teeth and I wanted them before I was 30..... So off I went - had some teeth out had a brace fitted and now I am having some other stuff done..... 

when they had to file my teeth for the brace I :cry: so much i filled up the goggles they put on me :wacko:

this nice dentist puts lipbalm on when she is working on me....thats nice isnt it ! and a comfort blanket over me .....


----------



## firstbaby25

Ps just spied your chart and going from your lmp you are indeed over 5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies !
> 
> New mummy hope those pains have now gone and babyhopes big congrats xxxxx
> 
> Sara I think your so right about your Job... A change can be good and they obviously know how good you are if they giving you the most difficult role !!!
> 
> What a day ladies!!! So after going to waitrose and getting my lunch and shopping I realise I don't have my debit card... I honestly thought I would burst into tears... Very unlike me !!! Normally I would have been laughing
> 
> Then a hour in the dentist chair !!!! Boooo
> 
> So to cheer myself up I peed on a sacred digi test and got 3+ .... so I have decided I am 5 weeks today and do have an apple seed !!! So there stopid ticker !!!!
> 
> What a day ladies
> 
> :hi: crunchfrankenfootpreggieturtle
> 
> :haha: I did this the other week cause my oh had took my bank card :dohh: I'm not pregnant though (or am I?) so I laughed it off.
> 
> I hate :grr: :grr: dentists - I avoid. But go once a year last time though I left it 2 years and when I went back I needed a wisdom tooth out :grr::growlmad:.
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: appleseed! You gonna plant it and grow a full tree? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong....she is a lovely dentist ! I had a major fear of the dentist but when I turned 28 I decided I wanted straight teeth and I wanted them before I was 30..... So off I went - had some teeth out had a brace fitted and now I am having some other stuff done.....
> 
> when they had to file my teeth for the brace I :cry: so much i filled up the goggles they put on me :wacko:
> 
> this nice dentist puts lipbalm on when she is working on me....thats nice isnt it ! and a comfort blanket over me .....Click to expand...

Now that is what I call a nice dentist....sounds like she's really given thought to the things that will help put people at ease :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Dont get me wrong....she is a lovely dentist ! I had a major fear of the dentist but when I turned 28 I decided I wanted straight teeth and I wanted them before I was 30..... So off I went - had some teeth out had a brace fitted and now I am having some other stuff done..... 

when they had to file my teeth for the brace I :cry: so much i filled up the goggles they put on me :wacko:

this nice dentist puts lipbalm on when she is working on me....thats nice isnt it ! and a comfort blanket over me .....[/QUOTE]


I've messed this quote up - I know :blush:

I had braces! But I had them younger... I had head gear like an american kid and no one knew what to make of it! I was teased awfully but so worth it! They hurt though and I had to have 9 teeth taken out :cry: I had an overbite of a cm though :haha: goofy...


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies !
> 
> New mummy hope those pains have now gone and babyhopes big congrats xxxxx
> 
> Sara I think your so right about your Job... A change can be good and they obviously know how good you are if they giving you the most difficult role !!!
> 
> What a day ladies!!! So after going to waitrose and getting my lunch and shopping I realise I don't have my debit card... I honestly thought I would burst into tears... Very unlike me !!! Normally I would have been laughing
> 
> Then a hour in the dentist chair !!!! Boooo
> 
> So to cheer myself up I peed on a sacred digi test and got 3+ .... so I have decided I am 5 weeks today and do have an apple seed !!! So there stopid ticker !!!!
> 
> What a day ladies
> 
> :hi: crunchfrankenfootpreggieturtle
> 
> :haha: I did this the other week cause my oh had took my bank card :dohh: I'm not pregnant though (or am I?) so I laughed it off.
> 
> I hate :grr: :grr: dentists - I avoid. But go once a year last time though I left it 2 years and when I went back I needed a wisdom tooth out :grr::growlmad:.
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: appleseed! You gonna plant it and grow a full tree? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong....she is a lovely dentist ! I had a major fear of the dentist but when I turned 28 I decided I wanted straight teeth and I wanted them before I was 30..... So off I went - had some teeth out had a brace fitted and now I am having some other stuff done.....
> 
> when they had to file my teeth for the brace I :cry: so much i filled up the goggles they put on me :wacko:
> 
> this nice dentist puts lipbalm on when she is working on me....thats nice isnt it ! and a comfort blanket over me .....Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is what I call a nice dentist....sounds like she's really given thought to the things that will help put people at ease :thumbup:Click to expand...

she is really nice ! she wants to get lavender pillows ....but she cant figure out how to make it hygienic:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Dont get me wrong....she is a lovely dentist ! I had a major fear of the dentist but when I turned 28 I decided I wanted straight teeth and I wanted them before I was 30..... So off I went - had some teeth out had a brace fitted and now I am having some other stuff done.....
> 
> when they had to file my teeth for the brace I :cry: so much i filled up the goggles they put on me :wacko:
> 
> this nice dentist puts lipbalm on when she is working on me....thats nice isnt it ! and a comfort blanket over me .....


I've messed this quote up - I know :blush:

I had braces! But I had them younger... I had head gear like an american kid and no one knew what to make of it! I was teased awfully but so worth it! They hurt though and I had to have 9 teeth taken out :cry: I had an overbite of a cm though :haha: goofy...[/QUOTE]

perhaps quote messing is a symptom ???


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong....she is a lovely dentist ! I had a major fear of the dentist but when I turned 28 I decided I wanted straight teeth and I wanted them before I was 30..... So off I went - had some teeth out had a brace fitted and now I am having some other stuff done.....
> 
> when they had to file my teeth for the brace I :cry: so much i filled up the goggles they put on me :wacko:
> 
> this nice dentist puts lipbalm on when she is working on me....thats nice isnt it ! and a comfort blanket over me .....
> 
> 
> I've messed this quote up - I know :blush:
> 
> I had braces! But I had them younger... I had head gear like an american kid and no one knew what to make of it! I was teased awfully but so worth it! They hurt though and I had to have 9 teeth taken out :cry: I had an overbite of a cm though :haha: goofy...Click to expand...

perhaps quote messing is a symptom ???[/QUOTE]

I hope so! :rofl: doubt it though...I'm a bit manic now about testing this month! :argh: dunno why...


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong....she is a lovely dentist ! I had a major fear of the dentist but when I turned 28 I decided I wanted straight teeth and I wanted them before I was 30..... So off I went - had some teeth out had a brace fitted and now I am having some other stuff done.....
> 
> when they had to file my teeth for the brace I :cry: so much i filled up the goggles they put on me :wacko:
> 
> this nice dentist puts lipbalm on when she is working on me....thats nice isnt it ! and a comfort blanket over me .....
> 
> 
> I've messed this quote up - I know :blush:
> 
> I had braces! But I had them younger... I had head gear like an american kid and no one knew what to make of it! I was teased awfully but so worth it! They hurt though and I had to have 9 teeth taken out :cry: I had an overbite of a cm though :haha: goofy...Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps quote messing is a symptom ???Click to expand...

I hope so! :rofl: doubt it though...I'm a bit manic now about testing this month! :argh: dunno why...[/QUOTE]

lots of PMA.... remember superdrug tests are the BEST ! better than frer :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong....she is a lovely dentist ! I had a major fear of the dentist but when I turned 28 I decided I wanted straight teeth and I wanted them before I was 30..... So off I went - had some teeth out had a brace fitted and now I am having some other stuff done.....
> 
> when they had to file my teeth for the brace I :cry: so much i filled up the goggles they put on me :wacko:
> 
> this nice dentist puts lipbalm on when she is working on me....thats nice isnt it ! and a comfort blanket over me .....
> 
> 
> I've messed this quote up - I know :blush:
> 
> I had braces! But I had them younger... I had head gear like an american kid and no one knew what to make of it! I was teased awfully but so worth it! They hurt though and I had to have 9 teeth taken out :cry: I had an overbite of a cm though :haha: goofy...Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps quote messing is a symptom ???Click to expand...




> I hope so! :rofl: doubt it though...I'm a bit manic now about testing this month! :argh: dunno why...

Hope we're not making you crazy about it? You know there isn't any pressure..we're just hoping you get what you want :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I know kit... I dunno why I'm just more emotional about it this month...

Crunchie I have the ic's they are 10liu though :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I know kit... I dunno why I'm just more emotional about it this month...
> 
> Crunchie I have the ic's they are 10liu though :thumbup:

Don't worry lovely...everything will be just how it's supposed to be :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I know kit... I dunno why I'm just more emotional about it this month...
> 
> Crunchie I have the ic's they are 10liu though :thumbup:
> 
> Don't worry lovely...everything will be just how it's supposed to be :hugs:Click to expand...

I am with kit on this one :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I know... I'm nothing if I'm not reasonable just getting emotional vibes this cycle! I'll be just fine besides I've got the CBFM next cycle :happydance: and conceive plus :happydance: I am like :gun: :ninja: with ttc now!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok ladies..

It's time for beddy byes. Catch up with "events" tomorrow :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Tara... :sleep: well lovely preggy turtle... 

Speak tomorrow! Going to head myself actually I'm hoping to get the oh home soon so tomorrow comes quicker and that... :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

night night my darlings


----------



## firstbaby25

:kiss: night crunch...


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Turtle doves. Catch up with you all tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

ne1 still up?


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Tara... :sleep: well lovely preggy turtle...
> 
> Speak tomorrow! Going to head myself actually I'm hoping to get the oh home soon so tomorrow comes quicker and that... :kiss:

What's a Tara?? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Still no AF... CD30 tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed all the Dollar Tree tests I did this month were false negatives!! :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi
Here they are
Hope you can see something...I can irl but not on the pics
I'm off to my conference today so I won't see you til later.
GOOD LUCK JAYNIE!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11









004.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sarachka

I see it!!!!!!!!! Congrats Tara! Wooooo hooooooo. Looks like a girl to me!!


----------



## LunaLady

I see the lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

:happydance: :yipee: *CONGRATULATIONS TRIN!!! I SEE LINES!!!!* :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Lines !!!!!!!!!!!! Whoooooppppppppp

So excited xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Still no AF... CD30 tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed all the Dollar Tree tests I did this month were false negatives!! :D

Good luck my lovely xxxx

Needing to wee woke me up at 5 !!!! Booooo


----------



## Mollykins

I'm off to bed. I am falling asleep as I type. Ridiculous really. Crunchie... Holly... ships in the night again... have a brilliant start to your day and I'll chat with you later. :hugs: Hey! Where you girls are? My scan is today. :winkwink: ...As well as all the other poking and prodding.... :growlmad:

Night night all... or good morning- what have you... :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

I can see a line trin too! I'm dying for a wee!! Just had to come on and see what happened with yours! I reckon i'm a misery guts cause I reckon my 'odds' are reduced now :haha: such a silly turtle :fool:

Molly - tara is a bit like tally ho pip pip (informal bye bye) :) OFF TO POAS!


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> yippppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> cant wait for tomorrows testers also :happydance:
> 
> has holly gone in search of some population paste :haha:

Me to me to on quick catch up where oh where is Trin & Jaynie



TrinityMom said:


> Hi
> Here they are
> Hope you can see something...I can irl but not on the pics
> I'm off to my conference today so I won't see you til later.
> GOOD LUCK JAYNIE!

edit here is Trin with a BFP!!!!!! woo hooo woo hoo she was right she was right im sooooooo pleased:thumbup::hugs::kiss:



come on Jaynie:thumbup:good luck


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck with scan Molly x can't wait to chat later when work is done and I can put
My pjs on and snuggle on my sofa xxx


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I can see a line trin too! I'm dying for a wee!! Just had to come on and see what happened with yours! I reckon i'm a misery guts cause I reckon my 'odds' are reduced now :haha: such a silly turtle :fool:
> 
> Molly - tara is a bit like tally ho pip pip (informal bye bye) :) OFF TO POAS!

Go for it jaynie xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

good luck Jaynie & molls with scan off to work now girls


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF... CD30 tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed all the Dollar Tree tests I did this month were false negatives!! :D
> 
> Good luck my lovely xxxx
> 
> Needing to wee woke me up at 5 !!!! BoooooClick to expand...

Thanks, Crunchie :) :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

FX for Jaynie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks newmummy

... and everyone it's defo a :bfn: no point in posting pictures - it's the most negative preggo test I have ever seen! :haha:

i'll test again sunday and then if :nope: again i'm just gonna wait for :af: 

My chart still looks lovely though, which is pleasing because i've been up everyday at 6.10am for it!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: luna! FX'd for you then! With no :af: how long are your cycles usually? Are they regular?


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/594/janchartingupdate.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5278/dscn1388n.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my dh has banned me from peeing on more sticks :shock: he says we need to saved now :growlmad:

i want darker lines :hissy: there dark on everyother one but frer grrr


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie ..... Don't give up that chart is so lovely and your so early !!!! X


----------



## firstbaby25

It is quite early... I suppose... I usually like to make double figures but I wanted Trin to be my testing buddy! I feel ok - glad i'm charting - they speak to me! Thanks Cruch, it is a lovely chart even if it isn't a preggie one :) if i'm not pregnant - silver lining: 1) more POAS for CBFM and 2) some slippery fun with conceive plus :sex: :sex: 

Oh no babyhopes! That's mad! Maybe it's stressing him out, there is a lot of pressure if you test a lot perhaps try and tune in with a pregnant you :flower: and you'll know if something is wrong! I have LOTS of wee sticks so the OH would have a job stopping me because i'd just be like 'well i have a hundred :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha i just ordered some more,i feel pregnant and everything feels perfect apart from morning sickeness has sent in already.wtf?this early?


----------



## firstbaby25

I bet you really are on :cloud9:

Sigh, I want to be pregnant...


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Still no AF... CD30 tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed all the Dollar Tree tests I did this month were false negatives!! :D

Luna...I have everything crossed for you my sweet...:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi
> Here they are
> Hope you can see something...I can irl but not on the pics
> I'm off to my conference today so I won't see you til later.
> GOOD LUCK JAYNIE!

TRINITY!!!!! YAY!!! YOU KNEW IT ANYWAY DIDN'T YOU??!!

I'll be honest...I can't see a vertical line in the round window on the blue dye..but I think I see a line on the IC!! I know you can see all IRL, so that's good enough for moi! :happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks newmummy
> 
> ... and everyone it's defo a :bfn: no point in posting pictures - it's the most negative preggo test I have ever seen! :haha:
> 
> i'll test again sunday and then if :nope: again i'm just gonna wait for :af:
> 
> My chart still looks lovely though, which is pleasing because i've been up everyday at 6.10am for it!!

It's early love, so don't dismiss the possibility of a BFP just yet!! And of course, yes, your chart is one to be proud of :winkwink: (not that I'd really know :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/594/janchartingupdate.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5278/dscn1388n.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> my dh has banned me from peeing on more sticks :shock: he says we need to saved now :growlmad:
> 
> i want darker lines :hissy: there dark on everyother one but frer grrr

They will get darker but if I was you, I'd stock myself up on IC's which don't cost a lot as it ended up costing me an absolute fortune because I kept testing for weeks!! It does give some reassurance that everything is ok though :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Kit! Boy am I glad there is someone on now... I am despairing and I keep looking at my test. Going to leave it til Monday now... My OH, much like Molly's is a bit oblivious to how obsessed I am with this! I kind of hope my O day is messed up next cycle too because I might get it back to a weekend instead of a Wednesday... Every cloud Kit every cloud, remember I have my CBFM and more sticks to pee on next cycle and I have a rather large (75ml) :blush: bottle of conceive plus... :ninja: :guns: ttc-er me now!


----------



## Sarachka

*JAYNOCHKA* Do not dispair lover, 9DPO is crazy early, you know the odds are that a pregnant woman would get a BFN @ 9DPO. 

*HUGS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone!!

What an exciting start to the day...I'm sure there's more excitement to come!!:happydance:

Hope everyone has a great Friday....and then it's the weekend!!!!! YAY!!!

Molly...can't wait to hear all about your scan today :flower:

Holly...look forward to hearing how you got on with LO at the clinic :flower:

Later lovelies :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *JAYNOCHKA* Do not dispair lover, 9DPO is crazy early, you know the odds are that a pregnant woman would get a BFN @ 9DPO.
> 
> *HUGS!!!!!!!!!*

DITTO from me! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooooh 2 turtles to despair with! OJ, I know it's super early - I just think cracking and testing early is no good for my head... In the future I might wait until 11DPO I think that's the day I am going to settle on - this month I am waiting til Monday which will be 12DPO FX'd - I am a bit sceptical though! 

Indeed Kit Trin's preggo :wohoo: I can't wait for more POAS from you Trin and also the sacred digi with the word 'pregnant' :cloud9: sending some :dust: for a sticky :baby: Trin! 

Thanks Sarachka... I need to keep the PMA, though it is hard. The odds are stacked against me at 9dpo only 14% of preggo women get their positive (on FF) at 9dpo or before...


----------



## Sarachka

*is it home time yet??!!!*


----------



## firstbaby25

Sadly it's not! Do you finish early on a friday or anything? Adam finishes early today... When will you start your new role? The new government suck, they are trying to ban free ivf for couples ttc. I don;t think it's fair that the same couple last year might have achieved a :bfp: through IVF and an identical couple this year won't get it. :growlmad:

I'm looking forward to seeing him in light of my :bfn: :cloud9: 

I'm such a negative person - I am already wishing this cycle away so that I can start the OTHER 2 WW - the one for ovulation...


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY TRIN!!!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif

I haven't even read the thread yet but have seen the good news!:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

i'm hungry for my lunch all ready. this morning i poured my cereal into a bowl and ... there was no milk!!! so had to have a tiny bit of toast, which always leaves me hungry. I don't know what to do for lunch, can't be bothered to go out but the canteen is crap. Defs no more gross tomato soup for me though!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> What an exciting start to the day...I'm sure there's more excitement to come!!:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday....and then it's the weekend!!!!! YAY!!!
> 
> Molly...can't wait to hear all about your scan today :flower:
> 
> Holly...look forward to hearing how you got on with LO at the clinic :flower:
> 
> Later lovelies :kiss:

It's good news! :dance:The little murmur she had has 90% disappeared over the course of this year- another control in 3yrs time and it should all be gone. And it's of no consequence anyway it's so tiny:dance:


----------



## Sarachka

hollymonkey said:


> it's good news! :dance:the little murmur she had has 90% disappeared over the course of this year- another control in 3yrs time and it should all be gone. And it's of no consequence anyway it's so tiny:dance:

Yay Holly Anna!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie your chart's so pretty and 9dpo is trés early:hugs:

Give it another day or two....

I think I must have O'd yesterday just as my gospel ticker says, since my temp went from 36.1 yesterday morning to 37.4 this morning :wacko: 

I did get some population paste Crunchie:haha: but it was quite difficult squeezing it out the tube so that's my lot for this O. I didn't sleep well, lots of cramps and lower backache and nausea, and the lower backache is still going on...:shrug: 


Must get LO her lunch- Chicken and salad sandwich from the bakers for me, wasn't sure how late we'd be back from the clinic....

:hugs: all, will catch up properly after lunch


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Bethany! I know - i've just been messing with FF and if my temps stays the same or goes up... I have a triphasic chart and that's a good thing, at least it can be! 

I dunno what to have for lunch, I had a heavy breakfast - I usually like to have brunch because i'm not working but I was so hungry this morning that I made myself an egg on one piece of toast (cutting down on bread :cry:)... I loooove food though. It's my main problem in life... 

I'm glad that little Holly is just delightful atm good news indeed :hug: - may the test in 3 years also be good... Wonder if we'll still know each other then?!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie you fool, looking at your facebook photos food is the least of your problems. 

I like brunch too, it's my favourite meal really!

I made the wrong choice at lunch = marks and spencer salmon and potato salad. It didn't inspire me and was £4.


----------



## firstbaby25

See here's my problem with salmon people that don't really like much fish will eat tuna and salmon but salmon is a fishy fish imo! I have gained some weight from the last facebook photo sesh, I think i'm actually 'slowing down' - it's mainly cause I don't work - I know it is! When I work again I will stuff my face again! :happydance: i'm not hungry yet after my brunch I love brunch too but yesterday I had bacon and mushroom :blush: 

God i'm so bored and obsessive today - i've forced myself to go out with my friend for 'coffee' or green tea for me :sick: i'm on an absolute mission for next cycle now! It IS going to happen in February... Which cups did you not like lover? I'm thinking that they are my next thing to research/obsess about/try if I don't get a February :bfp:

I think one of my real life friends is going to join this forum you know like poas and babyhopes :hugs: she's had what I would think was a chemical and a miscarraige in the past 3 months and is currently on a break... I hope she does :) it's a good place to be isn't it - on here...

Can you tell how BORED I am?


----------



## kit_cat

Hmmm, I'm pretty bored today too. Working from home but hardly any B&B time as I'm under a bit of pressure deadline wise :(

Holly, glad all went swimmingly at the clinic :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I can send you one of my soft cups if you want, unused in packaging of course!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

but you didn't like them?? 

Is this correct? What are they like? What are they made out of do you have to use your finger to get them up your lady path? Please bear in mind that nothing is TMI on this thread... I am hungry NOW! Sheez, I really am having this as a symptom even if just to get some PMA back! But I am having cramps, I also just had a drink, forgot took my temp it was down a degree and nearly cried until I realised I had just had a drink :dohh:

:hi: Kit - sorry that you don't get to have a slack day with us on the thread even though you are working from home :flower: we will catch up over the weekend for sure :)


----------



## Sarachka

I don't think they align right - I don't think they cover where they need to go. I tell you what, I'll draw a pic of what I mean and post the photo!


----------



## firstbaby25

Do it but I have to dash i'll be sure to see your pretty picture on my phone. Let the weekend commence with a drink of green tea... Delightful.


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks newmummy
> 
> ... and everyone it's defo a :bfn: no point in posting pictures - it's the most negative preggo test I have ever seen! :haha:
> 
> i'll test again sunday and then if :nope: again i'm just gonna wait for :af:
> 
> My chart still looks lovely though, which is pleasing because i've been up everyday at 6.10am for it!!


:hugs:Jaynie i will be like the sixth person to say this but will say anyway ,its toooo early for you my lovely try again monday and see what occurs loving your pma though sweets:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> What an exciting start to the day...I'm sure there's more excitement to come!!:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday....and then it's the weekend!!!!! YAY!!!
> 
> Molly...can't wait to hear all about your scan today :flower:
> 
> Holly...look forward to hearing how you got on with LO at the clinic :flower:
> 
> Later lovelies :kiss:
> 
> It's good news! :dance:The little murmur she had has 90% disappeared over the course of this year- another control in 3yrs time and it should all be gone. And it's of no consequence anyway it's so tiny:dance:Click to expand...

Thats really good news Bethany yay for Hollymonkeys shrinking murmur:thumbup:i had one too when i was small mine had gone by age 5:thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> See here's my problem with salmon people that don't really like much fish will eat tuna and salmon but salmon is a fishy fish imo! I have gained some weight from the last facebook photo sesh, I think i'm actually 'slowing down' - it's mainly cause I don't work - I know it is! When I work again I will stuff my face again! :happydance: i'm not hungry yet after my brunch I love brunch too but yesterday I had bacon and mushroom :blush:
> 
> God i'm so bored and obsessive today - i've forced myself to go out with my friend for 'coffee' or green tea for me :sick: i'm on an absolute mission for next cycle now! It IS going to happen in February... Which cups did you not like lover? I'm thinking that they are my next thing to research/obsess about/try if I don't get a February :bfp:
> 
> I think one of my real life friends is going to join this forum you know like poas and babyhopes :hugs: she's had what I would think was a chemical and a miscarraige in the past 3 months and is currently on a break... I hope she does :) it's a good place to be isn't it - on here...
> 
> Can you tell how BORED I am?

Oh yes she must join she will love us all:happydance:well i do anyway:blush:you keep me going through rough dodgy times :kiss::hugs:



Where are you all:cry:im alone with tumble weed:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I'm so glad to hear that little Miss' heart is thumping away perfectly. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Random information:
I've just cancelled a night out with friends at a restaurant due to lack of sleep for the last couple of days (an excuse really, they're DH's friends and although very nice people I'd rather go to bed at about 8.30, all cosy with my book or BnB after a bath:hugs:) DH is taking the mum of the girl who was going to babysit instead, (very close friends of ours) since her hubby can't go! Hope they don't flirt too much with one another:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies... of course, today has to be the day I wake up with a headache and nausea and interstitial cystitis pain. :dohh: Oh and the day that my OH wants to sleep in because he stayed up until 0100. :growlmad: 

All right... I am off to see my oldest to school.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Jaynie I messed up my quote too!
> 
> More random information; I don't know about the English but the French say that if you have strawberry cravings you must be pregnant...I WENT OFF STRAWBERRIES PREGNANT:wacko: I usually love them!!
> 
> I was actually looking for a post of Molly's about avocados but can't find it:shrug:... it's true Molly I didn't even know what a ticker was in those days, don't know how I managed without one:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Good morning ladies... of course, today has to be the day I wake up with a headache and nausea and interstitial cystitis pain. :dohh: Oh and the day that my OH wants to sleep in because he stayed up until 0100. :growlmad:
> 
> All right... I am off to see my oldest to school.

Poor thing:flower: What's the difference between interstital cystitis and plain cystitis? Extra cheese and onion? And your poor DD, having to go to school when they're just coming home for the weekend over here:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks newmummy
> 
> ... and everyone it's defo a :bfn: no point in posting pictures - it's the most negative preggo test I have ever seen! :haha:
> 
> i'll test again sunday and then if :nope: again i'm just gonna wait for :af:
> 
> My chart still looks lovely though, which is pleasing because i've been up everyday at 6.10am for it!!

Janiepants! Don't give up hope...the evil sacred digi said "NOT PREGNANT" but I definitely see the lines on the others...and you are a day behind me...and your chart is beautiful


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies... of course, today has to be the day I wake up with a headache and nausea and interstitial cystitis pain. :dohh: Oh and the day that my OH wants to sleep in because he stayed up until 0100. :growlmad:
> 
> All right... I am off to see my oldest to school.
> 
> Poor thing:flower: What's the difference between interstital cystitis and plain cystitis? Extra cheese and onion? And your poor DD, having to go to school when they're just coming home for the weekend over here:haha:Click to expand...

First of all... cheese and onion? I don't understand. :shrug:

Now, the difference between interstitial cystitis and cystitis is that I.C. isn't caused by an infection and there is no cure. I can ease it by finding/figuring out what things that irritate the "condition". There is a whole mess of things that can make it worse though... the only thing I've ruled conclusively as making it worse is soda pop. I have no idea what I've done to irritate it this time but omg. Ow.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Can I put you in the title yet??


----------



## new mummy2010

what time is your scan Mollymoo?


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> what time is your scan Mollymoo?

Scan isn't until 1330 so unfortunately, you turtle doves across the pond will be asleep by the time I come home. :nope:


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone! I see we have 11 BFP who got their bfp?????:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies... of course, today has to be the day I wake up with a headache and nausea and interstitial cystitis pain. :dohh: Oh and the day that my OH wants to sleep in because he stayed up until 0100. :growlmad:
> 
> All right... I am off to see my oldest to school.
> 
> Poor thing:flower: What's the difference between interstital cystitis and plain cystitis? Extra cheese and onion? And your poor DD, having to go to school when they're just coming home for the weekend over here:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> First of all... cheese and onion? I don't understand. :shrug:
> 
> Now, the difference between interstitial cystitis and cystitis is that I.C. isn't caused by an infection and there is no cure. I can ease it by finding/figuring out what things that irritate the "condition". There is a whole mess of things that can make it worse though... the only thing I've ruled conclusively as making it worse is soda pop. I have no idea what I've done to irritate it this time but omg. Ow.Click to expand...

The cheese and onion was a rather bad joke about plain cystitis and the interstital, (ie extra toppings) version. Boom boom! What a comic I am not:fool:
But thanks for explanation:thumbup: you really do learn something new on this thread each day!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin! You're there! I can congratulate you in person!

I can't see a line on your blue one but deffo can on the IC:happydance: In 2 days the digi will say *pregnant*:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin- Can I put you in the title yet??

Molly, I'm feeling all insecure and irrational, so can we wait until the sacred digi give me the words? I'll test with an ic tomorrow and the digi on Sunday. I know it's silly but I'm all superstitious 

And as a disclaimer to all turtles, please note the following:
I apologise in advance for pathetically paranoid posts that you will see from me over the course of the next few weeks! Thank you for your understanding :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly I had thought that you meant this... But I didn't wanna say... I'm a prude :haha:.

Trin & new mummy thanks for support :hugs: testing early has sent my head all :tease: all :fool: crazy with it... Depending on temps (triphasic) I might :test: again tomorrow... Adams doing overtime you see... 

Do you think we'll see newbie this weekend? I really miss her... I want moomin back more too :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im weird i think i can see Trins lines on blue test but not ic im a freak everyone else sees it the other way round


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, so glad little monkey is all fine :thumbup:

This is all the free stuff I got at the conference today. ANd the best news is that I won a bursary to attend a conference in Polokwane - 4 days, transport and accommodation and the seminar all paid for :happydance: I took part in a formula trial and I enrolled the most moms so I won
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Some days.jpeg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firstbaby25

I echo holly actually...

Congratulations trin :happydance: though I will do my best over the course of the next few weeks I need you to try and not stress tori can do without it over the next couple of weeks SHE has a lot of growing to do :smug: I believe in all that what will be stuff but I know that this philosophy will not stop me from worrying about ttc if it takes too long or m/c when I do get preggers :hugs: :hug:


----------



## new mummy2010

I think you should wait until at least sunday hehe!!!!












but i know you wont!!


----------



## addie25

Trin: What page did you post the test so I can take a look! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

It's quite all right Trin- I understand your feelings. I came to the understanding last night that this scan today is really going to mean a lot one way or another. If there's a heartbeat and he/she is measuring just fine then I'll feel a lot more confident... but if not... (sigh). In any case... I will await the results of the sacred digi and don't worry... we will help you through the doubtful, scary weeks ahead. :hugs:

Oh and congrats on your winnings! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Holly, so glad little monkey is all fine :thumbup:
> 
> This is all the free stuff I got at the conference today. ANd the best news is that I won a bursary to attend a conference in Polokwane - 4 days, transport and accommodation and the seminar all paid for :happydance: I took part in a formula trial and I enrolled the most moms so I won

Ohhhhh that sounds great Trin bet you well chuffed with your lil preggo turtle self:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Page 1280 :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

congratulations Trin i see a line on the second one! yay :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Page 1280 :thumbup:

Thanks...dh snagged the laptop to chat to his brother in Belgium on Skype for his birthday

BTW I have a few patients with IC and I tell them to drink parsley tea (bunch of parsley in a pot, covered with boiling water - you can add ginger too - and steeped with the lid on for 5 min) and drink as much as you can - at least 5 cups. And the burning stops pretty soon. Also Cantharis homoeopathic remedy


----------



## new mummy2010

you girls are full of great tips!!!


----------



## emandi

Hellooo :hi: my lovely turtle friends :flower:, sorry I've been so qiuet. Had a few busy days and ever busier nights. Emily is having terrible nightmares, waking up screaming a few times every night. So we have to stay with her until she falls asleep (often 10pm). 
That is the reason I've been reading your posts very sporadically :blush::blush::blush:.
Hope you can forgive me and keep me in [-o&lt;.

But I notice we have a new :bfp: (sorry, not mine :haha:).
CONGRATULATIONS BABYHOPES!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
And also was checking in for Trinity's and Jaynie's results.
TRINITY, THAT SECOND ONE LOOKS POSITIVE TO MEEEEE :happydance:. Hope you will confirm it soon.
Jaynie my love, as Sarachka said it's so very early for most of pregnancies to show their face on them sticks. Do you still have your symptoms?
Molly, I'm excited about your scan, hope they let you have the picture :winkwink:.
Holly, great news about Holly's murmur :happydance:.
Sarachka, Jaynie, Holly and rest of you, thank you for your kind words after my :bfn:. :hugs:
All ladies I didn't mention :hi: and :hugs:.

Little update about me.
Started slightly spotting yesterday ( TMI ALERT only when I wiped and only sometimes veeery light pink). Expected full flow in the moning but :nope:. Still spotting (TMI had a few spots on pantyliner in the morning, then only when I wipe). Looks like my lp is slightly longer :thumbup:.

I have a question for you turtles. I read spotting doesn't count as AF. So when I count my lp does it apply here as well? :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin is like a fountain of knowledge! 

It's awesome.


----------



## Sarachka

I have such a headache. So glad it's the weekend. I start training in my new role on Monday & was informed by someone on that team that lots of members of the team don't like me. Awesome.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi - thanks :hugs: i'm also silently rejoicing at the fact that I haven't had any spotting so far :thumbup: I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Page 1280 :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks...dh snagged the laptop to chat to his brother in Belgium on Skype for his birthday
> 
> BTW I have a few patients with IC and I tell them to drink parsley tea (bunch of parsley in a pot, covered with boiling water - you can add ginger too - and steeped with the lid on for 5 min) and drink as much as you can - at least 5 cups. And the burning stops pretty soon. Also Cantharis homoeopathic remedyClick to expand...

I read you shouldn't have parsley during pregnancy? I drink it to induce late AF when deffo not preggo and it works a treat, so I'd be scared to if pregnant...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin is like a fountain of knowledge!
> 
> It's awesome.

I sometimes want to ask Trin questions as though she were my obgyn and I remember she's my buddy and I shouldn't exploit her like that so I refrain!:friends:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I have such a headache. So glad it's the weekend. I start training in my new role on Monday & was informed by someone on that team that lots of members of the team don't like me. Awesome.

That does sound pretty awesome :thumbup: I'm sure you'll persuade them that you're a nice person :) If not I'll :gun: the place... We can be all mickey and mallory with it...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- Can I put you in the title yet??
> 
> Molly, I'm feeling all insecure and irrational, so can we wait until the sacred digi give me the words? I'll test with an ic tomorrow and the digi on Sunday. I know it's silly but I'm all superstitious
> 
> And as a disclaimer to all turtles, please note the following:
> I apologise in advance for pathetically paranoid posts that you will see from me over the course of the next few weeks! Thank you for your understanding :hugs:Click to expand...

If I get pregnant one of these bloomin' days I'll be just the same Trin:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Trin I see a line!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I have such a headache. So glad it's the weekend. I start training in my new role on Monday & was informed by someone on that team that lots of members of the team don't like me. Awesome.
> 
> That does sound pretty awesome :thumbup: I'm sure you'll persuade them that you're a nice person :) If not I'll :gun: the place... We can be all mickey and mallory with it...Click to expand...

Well at least you know where you stand :fool:So often people you don't like at first come to be really close, my DH is an example- I thought he was soooo annoying when I first met him :haha: 
You'll win them over with your wit and determination:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helllooo Emandi:hi:

Poor Emily I hope she sleeps better soon :flower: I count from the first day of full bleeding, good news that your LP is elongating!!

Do you still get pains at O Emandi? I seem to remember you having backache and cramps, but I may be mistaken?! I had massive ones this O, felt like I'd been in a fight this morning and someone had kicked my abdomen and lower back all night:wacko: I don't think it's normal:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Well my day just gets better and better. 1st I get written up for my language are lesson plans that I DO NOT WRITE. We were told we have to each take a subject in our grade levels to write and then share. I write math so why am I getting written up for Language arts. Then they say we haveeeee to stay for a manditory meeting after work that was not scheduled so what we all just drop our plans to stay. I didn't bring enough food to eat to last me till our meeting is over and I am going to get sick! I really can not wait till my last day at this job!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> I have such a headache. So glad it's the weekend. I start training in my new role on Monday & was informed by someone on that team that lots of members of the team don't like me. Awesome.

That sounds pretty harsh i reckon its because they are secreatly scared of you !!

Jaynie is that you and adam?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Page 1280 :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks...dh snagged the laptop to chat to his brother in Belgium on Skype for his birthday
> 
> BTW I have a few patients with IC and I tell them to drink parsley tea (bunch of parsley in a pot, covered with boiling water - you can add ginger too - and steeped with the lid on for 5 min) and drink as much as you can - at least 5 cups. And the burning stops pretty soon. Also Cantharis homoeopathic remedyClick to expand...
> 
> I read you shouldn't have parsley during pregnancy? I drink it to induce late AF when deffo not preggo and it works a treat, so I'd be scared to if pregnant...Click to expand...

Parley oil and parsley seeds (the oil is in the seeds) are not safe during pregnancy, but parsley tea is safe. We use it for a lot of our moms because it's also great for water retention


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: luna! FX'd for you then! With no :af: how long are your cycles usually? Are they regular?

I have pretty irregular cycles; in the last six months I've had one 34 day cycled, a few 27-29 day cycles and my last cycle before this one was 25 days. So... hard to know really! :shrug:

Good morning girls; off to catch up!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin is like a fountain of knowledge!
> 
> It's awesome.
> 
> I sometimes want to ask Trin questions as though she were my obgyn and I remember she's my buddy and I shouldn't exploit her like that so I refrain!:friends:Click to expand...

Please feel free to exploit my :friends: I obviously don't know everything but I know a fair bit


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Helllooo Emandi:hi:
> 
> Poor Emily I hope she sleeps better soon :flower: I count from the first day of full bleeding, good news that your LP is elongating!!
> 
> Do you still get pains at O Emandi? I seem to remember you having backache and cramps, but I may be mistaken?! I had massive ones this O, felt like I'd been in a fight this morning and someone had kicked my abdomen and lower back all night:wacko: I don't think it's normal:shrug:

Thank you Hollysweet :flower:.
I used to have those pain from O until my period. Now I am pain free. :shrug: don't know if it's good or bad :nope:.

Hope it's a good sign fo you :winkwink:, have to check how many dpo you are :blush:.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I have such a headache. So glad it's the weekend. I start training in my new role on Monday & was informed by someone on that team that lots of members of the team don't like me. Awesome.
> 
> That does sound pretty awesome :thumbup: I'm sure you'll persuade them that you're a nice person :) If not I'll :gun: the place... We can be all mickey and mallory with it...Click to expand...

One of my FAVOURITE movies! And I LOVE the soundtrack


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Page 1280 :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks...dh snagged the laptop to chat to his brother in Belgium on Skype for his birthday
> 
> BTW I have a few patients with IC and I tell them to drink parsley tea (bunch of parsley in a pot, covered with boiling water - you can add ginger too - and steeped with the lid on for 5 min) and drink as much as you can - at least 5 cups. And the burning stops pretty soon. Also Cantharis homoeopathic remedyClick to expand...
> 
> I read you shouldn't have parsley during pregnancy? I drink it to induce late AF when deffo not preggo and it works a treat, so I'd be scared to if pregnant...Click to expand...
> 
> Parley oil and parsley seeds (the oil is in the seeds) are not safe during pregnancy, but parsley tea is safe. We use it for a lot of our moms because it's also great for water retentionClick to expand...

I stand corrected!:howdy:
Luvvin' that goodie bag of freebies:thumbup: When I do (did!) races we'd often get bags of stuff- on a sporty theme of course but always such fun :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> What an exciting start to the day...I'm sure there's more excitement to come!!:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday....and then it's the weekend!!!!! YAY!!!
> 
> Molly...can't wait to hear all about your scan today :flower:
> 
> Holly...look forward to hearing how you got on with LO at the clinic :flower:
> 
> Later lovelies :kiss:
> 
> It's good news! :dance:The little murmur she had has 90% disappeared over the course of this year- another control in 3yrs time and it should all be gone. And it's of no consequence anyway it's so tiny:dance:Click to expand...

SOooo gooood to hear it!!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

New mummy - that's us :cloud9: he's very tall my Adam 6'5" and he was 2' & only 6lb when born :haha: he jokes that we'll have babies like pencils I'm 5'8" so not small really!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin is like a fountain of knowledge!
> 
> It's awesome.
> 
> I sometimes want to ask Trin questions as though she were my obgyn and I remember she's my buddy and I shouldn't exploit her like that so I refrain!:friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Please feel free to exploit my :friends: I obviously don't know everything but I know a fair bitClick to expand...

And she's modest too :haha: only joking trin :kiss: couldn't resist :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO had tiredness meltdown at 5.30pm, so I whisked her off to dinner and bed-her morning at the big cardiology centre clearly took it out of her:awww:
And I feel whacked too, so glad I'm not going out tonight:happydance: I think all the stress and sex and follicle bursting of O has exhausted me, no baby gravy for me today so fx'd for myself something got up there already...
Off for a bath myself... back in a bit:hugs:

Sarachka, done 8 squares of the blanket:dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh my word! I am SO SUPER SUPER excited now!!! This is where I'll be staying for the conference https://www.theranch.co.za/the-ranch-resort-protea-hotel-limpopo-polokwane-south-africa-the-conservancy.html


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Page 1280 :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks...dh snagged the laptop to chat to his brother in Belgium on Skype for his birthday
> 
> BTW I have a few patients with IC and I tell them to drink parsley tea (bunch of parsley in a pot, covered with boiling water - you can add ginger too - and steeped with the lid on for 5 min) and drink as much as you can - at least 5 cups. And the burning stops pretty soon. Also Cantharis homoeopathic remedyClick to expand...

I've found this yesterday while doing some research on something... can't remember what oddly enough but there you have it:

"Medicinal use of Parsley is discouraged during pregnancy as it can cause miscarriage.

The use of Parsley seed is discouraged during pregnancy or breastfeeding."

I'd take it as a good sign that your patients have carried to term but I'm a worrier so I will wait on the parsley tea until after breastfeeding. Is ginger tea good for more than nausea?


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Hellooo :hi: my lovely turtle friends :flower:, sorry I've been so qiuet. Had a few busy days and ever busier nights. Emily is having terrible nightmares, waking up screaming a few times every night. So we have to stay with her until she falls asleep (often 10pm).
> That is the reason I've been reading your posts very sporadically :blush::blush::blush:.
> Hope you can forgive me and keep me in [-o&lt;.
> 
> But I notice we have a new :bfp: (sorry, not mine :haha:).
> CONGRATULATIONS BABYHOPES!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> And also was checking in for Trinity's and Jaynie's results.
> TRINITY, THAT SECOND ONE LOOKS POSITIVE TO MEEEEE :happydance:. Hope you will confirm it soon.
> Jaynie my love, as Sarachka said it's so very early for most of pregnancies to show their face on them sticks. Do you still have your symptoms?
> Molly, I'm excited about your scan, hope they let you have the picture :winkwink:.
> Holly, great news about Holly's murmur :happydance:.
> Sarachka, Jaynie, Holly and rest of you, thank you for your kind words after my :bfn:. :hugs:
> All ladies I didn't mention :hi: and :hugs:.
> 
> Little update about me.
> Started slightly spotting yesterday ( TMI ALERT only when I wiped and only sometimes veeery light pink). Expected full flow in the moning but :nope:. Still spotting (TMI had a few spots on pantyliner in the morning, then only when I wipe). Looks like my lp is slightly longer :thumbup:.
> 
> I have a question for you turtles. I read spotting doesn't count as AF. So when I count my lp does it apply here as well? :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Poor Emily! :hugs: Hope her nightmares disappear soon! AF doesn't start until the flow. :thumbup:

If they don't give me a picture of the scan- I'm taking one with my phone. :haha: I am a determined turtle!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> New mummy - that's us :cloud9: he's very tall my Adam 6'5" and he was 2' & only 6lb when born :haha: he jokes that we'll have babies like pencils I'm 5'8" so not small really!

:haha:he is a tall boy!!! 



HollyMonkey said:


> LO had tiredness meltdown at 5.30pm, so I whisked her off to dinner and bed-her morning at the big cardiology centre clearly took it out of her:awww:
> And I feel whacked too, so glad I'm not going out tonight:happydance: I think all the stress and sex and follicle bursting of O has exhausted me, no baby gravy for me today so fx'd for myself something got up there already...
> Off for a bath myself... back in a bit:hugs:
> 
> Sarachka, done 8 squares of the blanket:dance:

That blanky will be done by next weeks end im sure:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I have such a headache. So glad it's the weekend. I start training in my new role on Monday & was informed by someone on that team that lots of members of the team don't like me. Awesome.

Don't let that get to you lovey. They OBVIOUSLY don't know you very well. That or they are complete twits and you don't need to affiliate yourself with them anyway. [-(


----------



## new mummy2010

what time is it Molly you may have answered me but finding it hard to keep up ironing BORING!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Oh my word! I am SO SUPER SUPER excited now!!! This is where I'll be staying for the conference https://www.theranch.co.za/the-ranch-resort-protea-hotel-limpopo-polokwane-south-africa-the-conservancy.html

Oh my Trin! That looks BEAUTIFUL!! So much fun! I am so jealous!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> what time is it Molly you may have answered me but finding it hard to keep up ironing BORING!!

I did answer. :haha: I said that it was 1330 so you lovely turtles across the pond will be asleep by the time I get home to tell. :(


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Oh my word! I am SO SUPER SUPER excited now!!! This is where I'll be staying for the conference https://www.theranch.co.za/the-ranch-resort-protea-hotel-limpopo-polokwane-south-africa-the-conservancy.html

Wow, that looks amazing!! You really get to pet the baby lions?!?!? :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

My girls are silly... they like to eat ginger like it's candy. :wacko: They ask for some and so I ask them, "What do you need it for?" The response? "Well, I need it because it is yummy and good for my tum- (eyes get big and pained and she doubles over clutching her tum)... my tummy HUUURRRRTTTSSS." :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

oops sorry molly i hope all goes well i know it will yes you must take a pic dont leave that room without one we wanna perv!!!

lovely Trin me is jeleous


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Page 1280 :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks...dh snagged the laptop to chat to his brother in Belgium on Skype for his birthday
> 
> BTW I have a few patients with IC and I tell them to drink parsley tea (bunch of parsley in a pot, covered with boiling water - you can add ginger too - and steeped with the lid on for 5 min) and drink as much as you can - at least 5 cups. And the burning stops pretty soon. Also Cantharis homoeopathic remedyClick to expand...
> 
> I've found this yesterday while doing some research on something... can't remember what oddly enough but there you have it:
> 
> "Medicinal use of Parsley is discouraged during pregnancy as it can cause miscarriage.
> 
> The use of Parsley seed is discouraged during pregnancy or breastfeeding."
> 
> I'd take it as a good sign that your patients have carried to term but I'm a worrier so I will wait on the parsley tea until after breastfeeding. Is ginger tea good for more than nausea?Click to expand...

Yes, it's 'warming' on the body so it is good for any infection and inflammation


----------



## Sarachka

I'm probably 3-4 DPO, is it safe to take cocodamol?


----------



## new mummy2010

not sure Sara i would'nt but thats me


----------



## Sarachka

Too late, took some. My head is killing me.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies... of course, today has to be the day I wake up with a headache and nausea and interstitial cystitis pain. :dohh: Oh and the day that my OH wants to sleep in because he stayed up until 0100. :growlmad:
> 
> All right... I am off to see my oldest to school.
> 
> Poor thing:flower: What's the difference between interstital cystitis and plain cystitis? Extra cheese and onion? And your poor DD, having to go to school when they're just coming home for the weekend over here:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> First of all... cheese and onion? I don't understand. :shrug:
> 
> Now, the difference between interstitial cystitis and cystitis is that I.C. isn't caused by an infection and there is no cure. I can ease it by finding/figuring out what things that irritate the "condition". There is a whole mess of things that can make it worse though... the only thing I've ruled conclusively as making it worse is soda pop. I have no idea what I've done to irritate it this time but omg. Ow.Click to expand...

Sorry you're in pain m'love....hope it sorts itself out quickly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> what time is your scan Mollymoo?
> 
> Scan isn't until 1330 so unfortunately, you turtle doves across the pond will be asleep by the time I come home. :nope:Click to expand...

Ah poop....well an you post an update anyway so we get to see as soon as we get up ??


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- Can I put you in the title yet??
> 
> Molly, I'm feeling all insecure and irrational, so can we wait until the sacred digi give me the words? I'll test with an ic tomorrow and the digi on Sunday. I know it's silly but I'm all superstitious
> 
> And as a disclaimer to all turtles, please note the following:
> I apologise in advance for pathetically paranoid posts that you will see from me over the course of the next few weeks! Thank you for your understanding :hugs:Click to expand...

Trinity...no need to invoke the clause as you are in very good company for pathetic paranoia :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I have such a headache. So glad it's the weekend. I start training in my new role on Monday & was informed by someone on that team that lots of members of the team don't like me. Awesome.

:growlmad:

Can I just point out that someone spiteful enough to tell you this likely has another agenda. YOU ARE FAB and don't let anyone try to make you think otherwise! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> what time is your scan Mollymoo?
> 
> Scan isn't until 1330 so unfortunately, you turtle doves across the pond will be asleep by the time I come home. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah poop....well an you post an update anyway so we get to see as soon as we get up ??Click to expand...

Absolutely. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I am getting nervous.... I just know that my stomach is going to growl and demand food while she's poking me or during the scan. :dohh: I leave in little over an hour... I almost want to take a shower again! 8-[


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well my day just gets better and better. 1st I get written up for my language are lesson plans that I DO NOT WRITE. We were told we have to each take a subject in our grade levels to write and then share. I write math so why am I getting written up for Language arts. Then they say we haveeeee to stay for a manditory meeting after work that was not scheduled so what we all just drop our plans to stay. I didn't bring enough food to eat to last me till our meeting is over and I am going to get sick! I really can not wait till my last day at this job!

Hang in there addie...it won't be long till you can tell them where they can stick their job!! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Oh my word! I am SO SUPER SUPER excited now!!! This is where I'll be staying for the conference https://www.theranch.co.za/the-ranch-resort-protea-hotel-limpopo-polokwane-south-africa-the-conservancy.html

Wowee Trin...not bad at all!! No wonder you're excited :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I am getting nervous.... I just know that my stomach is going to growl and demand food while she's poking me or during the scan. :dohh: I leave in little over an hour... I almost want to take a shower again! 8-[

Molls, when did you have your hcg levels checked? I can order my own bloods so I will monitor and send results to my midwife - I don't have medical aid so I'd rather wait for my scan to see the obgyn


----------



## Sarachka

Oh cocodamol, how I'll miss you when I
Knocked up


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am getting nervous.... I just know that my stomach is going to growl and demand food while she's poking me or during the scan. :dohh: I leave in little over an hour... I almost want to take a shower again! 8-[

..and breathe Miss Molly........all will be just fine and dandy. Your little bubba will be growing away quite the thing and you will be sooo happy when you see it. Oh, and yes, we'll need a pic by hook or by crook :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

I just randomly browsed thru google sites and info abt conjoined twins.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oh cocodamol, how I'll miss you when I
> Knocked up

:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*Good luck and enjoy your scan. Cant wait to
See pics
Of Alexander Logan!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Oh my word! I am SO SUPER SUPER excited now!!! This is where I'll be staying for the conference https://www.theranch.co.za/the-ranch-resort-protea-hotel-limpopo-polokwane-south-africa-the-conservancy.html

Can _we_ all come:haha: It looks fab!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word! I am SO SUPER SUPER excited now!!! This is where I'll be staying for the conference https://www.theranch.co.za/the-ranch-resort-protea-hotel-limpopo-polokwane-south-africa-the-conservancy.html
> 
> Can _we_ all come:haha: It looks fab!Click to expand...

Sure :winkwink: One of the speakers at the conference today says she congratulates new dads on sperminating their wives :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am getting nervous.... I just know that my stomach is going to growl and demand food while she's poking me or during the scan. :dohh: I leave in little over an hour... I almost want to take a shower again! 8-[
> 
> Molls, when did you have your hcg levels checked? I can order my own bloods so I will monitor and send results to my midwife - I don't have medical aid so I'd rather wait for my scan to see the obgynClick to expand...

I got my levels checked at 28 Dec/14 dpo and they were 108 then again on 4 Jan (7 days after) and the levels were 3246 (if I remember correctly). At that rate, they were doubling every 33.8 hours. And then I had the ultrasound 7 Jan (5 wks+1). It showed a gestational sac and yolk sac but no heartbeat or embryo. She assured me that it was very early for a scan to find an embryo or heartbeat but they wanted to repeat the scan at my first ob appointment.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> *Good luck and enjoy your scan. Cant wait to
> See pics
> Of Alexander Logan!*

My dear OH has changed his mind on how he wants the order to go... he's thinking Logan Alexander now. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey...who's up for the 13,000th post?? It approacheth!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word! I am SO SUPER SUPER excited now!!! This is where I'll be staying for the conference https://www.theranch.co.za/the-ranch-resort-protea-hotel-limpopo-polokwane-south-africa-the-conservancy.html
> 
> Can _we_ all come:haha: It looks fab!Click to expand...
> 
> Sure :winkwink: One of the speakers at the conference today says she congratulates new dads on sperminating their wives :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: bet that made you smirk!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hey...who's up for the 13,000th post?? It approacheth!

Lunalady:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...who's up for the 13,000th post?? It approacheth!
> 
> Lunalady:thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup:

You there Lunalady???? :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi hi hi! blush:)

Congrats to Trinity & Babyhopes!! :happydance:

I haven't been around at all. :nope: Work has been hectic & I had an interview for another job this morning so I've been freaking out about that (and now I'm freaking out about what I'm going to do if they actually offer me the job because I'll have to be like "Yes, I accept the job, by the way, I'm 15 weeks pregnant & I'll be going on a 3 month baby vacation this summer." It doesn't seem like a very nice thing for me to do but I really want the job & all the extra money that comes with it! :haha:).

I think I've been feelingy baby fluttering about very briefly & occasionally since last Friday. Excited about feeling more movement soon. Suuuupppppeeeerrrrr excited about my ultrasound coming up in 3 days! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Night night turtles...got charity stuff tomorrow and oh is driving into the middle of nowhere to buy a machine for his new business and I said I'd go...and if there's time we'll watch Made in Dagenham


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ladies! ladies! ladies! I am _sooooo_ where I want to be, in bed with my netbook and my crochet and hotwater bottle and Potamus (my cuddly hippo) All fed (not very hungry though, still feeling queasy, had light salady dinner) and bathed.:cloud9: I just need someone to click and scroll the pages of BnB for me so I don't have to put down my crochet hook.


Couldn't tell you about cocodomol:shrug: I took a paracetomol earlier for backache, I know paracetomol's ok:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Night night turtles...got charity stuff tomorrow and oh is driving into the middle of nowhere to buy a machine for his new business and I said I'd go...and if there's time we'll watch Made in Dagenham

A jewellery making machine? 
Nighty night Trinikins :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy! :wave: We've missed you! :hugs: Hope all is well and YAY! for feeling your little bebe moving! Make sure you come back to tell us how your scan on Monday goes. :thumbup: I am off to finish getting ready...


----------



## Mollykins

Night Trin! :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: LittleSpy

Glad to hear all is going well, and I'm feeling movements too...it's weird but as you say, very exciting!

I hope you'll try to make time to come back to the thread after your scan? We'd love to know what you're having :happydance:

Thanks for stopping by :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trinity :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Night night turtles...got charity stuff tomorrow and oh is driving into the middle of nowhere to buy a machine for his new business and I said I'd go...and if there's time we'll watch Made in Dagenham
> 
> A jewellery making machine?
> Nighty night Trinikins :hugs:Click to expand...

No, he's doing polymer clay design and cane making for a factory in Cape Town
(stuff like this https://www.flickr.com/photos/beadopolis/427594063/in/set-72157594586009580/)
He only does repairs at home - to make jewellery at home you need a gold license)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Night night turtles...got charity stuff tomorrow and oh is driving into the middle of nowhere to buy a machine for his new business and I said I'd go...and if there's time we'll watch Made in Dagenham
> 
> A jewellery making machine?
> Nighty night Trinikins :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's doing polymer clay design and cane making for a factory in Cape Town
> (stuff like this https://www.flickr.com/photos/beadopolis/427594063/in/set-72157594586009580/)
> He only does repairs at home - to make jewellery at home you need a gold license)Click to expand...

Oh yes those things! I love that stuff, really pretty:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Little spy! I'm meant to finish a crochet square before I'm allowed to send a post but saw you were dropping in:flower: Yay for baby moving and scan coming up:happydance: You seem on top form, career ambitions and all:thumbup: Go for it girl! Lots of love and :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: littlespy good luck with the job interview I hope everything happens perfectly as i'm sure they will for you I so hope you come back and share with us :hugs:

night trin :kiss: speak tomorrow I'm sure I'm going to go back and look at your links tomorrow because I'm on my phone but your free stuff looks lovely an so far so does your free conference! Pat on the back for you :smug:

molly good luck with your scan :cloud9: my friend had a private scan at 6+1 at they didn't get a heartbeat and she really panicked and all was fine in the end :thumbup:

holly :cloud9: you sound super comfy!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kit sarachka & crunch how are you all this fine friday night?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies .... I'm good thanks ! 

My virgin tv is down so nothing to watch or surf the net so the kitchen is now all sparkly !!! Bored bored bored


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Jaynie

I am a smidgeroo tired this fine Friday, but all good apart from that. :thumbup:

How are you my lovely?

Crunchie....good job on the kitchen..I think it's so satisfying to see it all sparkly but then I'm sad like that :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

littlespy yay for baby movements!!!

And yes we need scan pictures too we love pictures

Im all comfy to Bethany in bed lappy tv OH and puggy dog bliss


----------



## firstbaby25

Booo for broken virgin :grr: 

:hi: newmummy :hi: how's ya Friday? 

I'm watching mastermind. 

Someone else said my chart looks good, trying to stay calm about it... Really I am buying green tea see if I get some cm.


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit kit :kiss: :awww: best be resting your avocado needs to progress to another piece of fruit/vegetable :thumbup: 

I am good thanks earned myself some bnb time tomorrow cause Adam is working overtime :happydance: I can apply for some jobs too and kick the ass out of it!


----------



## Crunchie

I also did the ironing ... Emptied the bin and did the washing ... 

Hmmmm cooked dinner ... The only other option is bed like snoozymonkey x


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey...who's up for the 13,000th post?? It approacheth!
> 
> Lunalady:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, Holly! I do hope so... :D


----------



## LunaLady

I hope Molly's scan is going well!!! I can't wait to hear all about it.... :)
Annnnd still no sign of AF. I don't even have any cramps. Weird. I tested three times this month and all were negative. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I also did the ironing ... Emptied the bin and did the washing ...
> 
> Hmmmm cooked dinner ... The only other option is bed like snoozymonkey x

I'm listening to old editions of the News Quiz on radio 4 and have done 1 and half squares for blanket, the thought of doing housework is scary:argh: You are a braver woman than I!

Jaynie I've been drinking grapefruit juice from about a week before O and have had copious EWCM:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I've been drinking grapefruit juice from about a week before O and have had copious EWCM:thumbup:
> 
> Is that the trick? I really hate grapefruit. :( Boo! Would orange juice work??? :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I hope Molly's scan is going well!!! I can't wait to hear all about it.... :)
> Annnnd still no sign of AF. I don't even have any cramps. Weird. I tested three times this month and all were negative. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!

Will you test tomorrow?


----------



## Crunchie

You sound like your having a marvelous evening .....

I'm so bored !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm gonna get grapefruit juice in the new house :thumbup: she's definitely gonna start to wonder what I'm up to because I know she's spied my thermometer :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit kit :kiss: :awww: best be resting your avocado needs to progress to another piece of fruit/vegetable :thumbup:
> 
> I am good thanks earned myself some bnb time tomorrow cause Adam is working overtime :happydance: I can apply for some jobs too and kick the ass out of it!

What kind of jobs will you be applying for doll?


----------



## LunaLady

I don't know... I do have one more Dollar Tree test, so I could.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm gonna get grapefruit juice in the new house :thumbup: she's definitely gonna start to wonder what I'm up to because I know she's spied my thermometer :haha:

:haha: You could just be a hypochondriac??:winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: Adams definitely a hypochondriac think she knows I'm definitely not! 

I'm dedicating tomorrow to the application of 3 part time jobs I've seen in local paper. Anything is better than festering at home :haha: 

Oooh luna how you tease us with your will she/won't she attitude!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Scenes from my wild night in....Potamus, crochet squares, Aslan chilling with Potamus on Dh's side of the bed
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3









010.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Lo's amusing new sport- Chair Displacement! I took these pics for DH yesterday, she's taken to walking around the house with the computer table chair and leaving it in random places :haha:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









001.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

Love the determined look on her little face! Must.move.chair. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And Lo's amusing new sport- Chair Displacement! I took these pics for DH yesterday, she's taken to walking around the house with the computer table chair and leaving it in random places :haha:

Oh wow...look how LO is coming on. She's such a clever little thing :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I don't know... I do have one more Dollar Tree test, so I could.

Oooo, you have greater will power than I!! That would have been wee'd on long, long ago! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Love the determined look on her little face! Must.move.chair. :haha:

That was exactly it!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I don't know... I do have one more Dollar Tree test, so I could.
> 
> Oooo, you have greater will power than I!! That would have been wee'd on long, long ago! :haha:Click to expand...

Me too, long since wee'd on! 


My young mother friend and I are meeting tomorrow morning to go to baby swimmers, so I should get some snozzle now:sleep:

Wish I had some baby gravy tonight, not sure I've covered all my bases.:cry:

Oh well, too late now. Nighty night turtles:kiss: hope all went well Molly, I'm sure it did:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night holly :sleep: well and have fun with your new friend :awww: 

Maybe sleep with your pants off again? Dh might be a little love drunk when he returns :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I think your timing has been pretty good m'dear, judging by your pains etc. I think you are covered :thumbup:

Enjoy your babyswimmers tomorrow and I hope all is well with your new friend too.

Night night Holly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night holly :sleep: well and have fun with your new friend :awww:
> 
> Maybe sleep with your pants off again? Dh might be a little love drunk when he returns :thumbup:

Oooo, the pants off manoever....didn't think of that! Cunning plan Jaynie you genius girl you! :thumbup:

Holly...let there be ventilation in your life this evening :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Night holly :sleep: well and have fun with your new friend :awww:
> 
> Maybe sleep with your pants off again? Dh might be a little love drunk when he returns :thumbup:

I considered that but I'll only get upset if he falls into bed and starts snoring straight away and ignores my lovely surprise! Plus it's cold in our bedroom tonight, temps gone back down to around zero here in France :cold: I'll just have to hope I O'd earlier rather than later after the surge:shrug: My temp did go up today so maybe I o'd yesterday[-o&lt;


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Scenes from my wild night in....Potamus, crochet squares, Aslan chilling with Potamus on Dh's side of the bed




HollyMonkey said:


> And Lo's amusing new sport- Chair Displacement! I took these pics for DH yesterday, she's taken to walking around the house with the computer table chair and leaving it in random places :haha:

Oh my gosh, thanks for sharing those cute pictures!!!!!!



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I don't know... I do have one more Dollar Tree test, so I could.
> 
> Oooo, you have greater will power than I!! That would have been wee'd on long, long ago! :haha:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I don't know... I do have one more Dollar Tree test, so I could.
> 
> Oooo, you have greater will power than I!! That would have been wee'd on long, long ago! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, long since wee'd on!Click to expand...

Well, the last one I wee'd on :haha: was on Wednesday. I think I'll wait four more days and if I don't have AF by then I'll take the test. My longest cycle in the last six months has been 34 days, so maybe this is just a long cycle. We'll see! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Time to retire myself ladies, catch you all later :thumbup:

Night night:sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty night girls!


----------



## LunaLady

:pizza: Oh, and another thing... I'm like ravenous! I don't know if it's just PMS or what - but I seriously feel like I can't eat enough!!! Which is a far cry from last week when everything was making me nauseous and I hardly ate a thing. I hope it's a symptom....!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit sweet dreams zzzz :sleep:

Luna fx'd for you my dear. 

I need my temp to stay the same or go up :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Your chart looks good, Jaynie! FX for you that your temp stays up! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Fab work you've done on your night in... and look at little miss sweets for cheeks! Such a determined little doll baby. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Well turtles.... 

*WE HAVE A **HEART**BEAT!!!*

Here is a pic of teeny tiny bebe for you all to perv. I had to take a pic of the pic with my phone so... hope it's not too bad. The doctor said little miss/mister is measuring a bit small but it's nothing to worry about. :hugs: Oh and my due date has been shifted to 10 Sept. 2011
 



Attached Files:







Baby's First Photo.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Molly!!!!!!! What a cute little blueberry you've got there!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: molly - so pleased for you! Kind of stayed awake to hear news from you :yipee: you can breathe easier for a while now :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :happydance: molly - so pleased for you! Kind of stayed awake to hear news from you :yipee: you can breathe easier for a while now :cloud9:

Aww! :hugs: You didn't have to do that! :cry: So sweet! :cry: Oh my word... my emotions have been going crazy since I saw the little flickering on the screen. :sad2: :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Yay, Molly!!!!!!! What a cute little blueberry you've got there!!

Thanks! I am so happy I'm leaking from the face. :haha:
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and one more... I will have another scan at 11 -13 weeks if I choose to have a certain type of testing done. So of course I will have the testing done. :winkwink: My question for you nub analyzing turtles is... what week should I get the scan done? 11, 12, or 13?


----------



## Mollykins

Also, an excerpt from a message Newbie sent me. :thumbup:

"the week (and weekend) has been filled with 12 hrs days. i only have time to work, eat, sleep and sometimes bathe :haha: I miss u girls terribly and i hope i haven't missed too much. Maybe by next week the work load will have lightened? Pls send everyone my love, and let them know i amm thinking of them all and will return soon!!"


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh and one more... I will have another scan at 11 -13 weeks if I choose to have a certain type of testing done. So of course I will have the testing done. :winkwink: My question for you nub analyzing turtles is... what week should I get the scan done? 11, 12, or 13?

What testing do you have done at those weeks? I hardly know anything about being pregnant! :blush: I should read a book or something...!! :haha:

I'd say go for week 13 - then there's a bigger difference between the scan you got today and the scan you'll get then! :baby:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and one more... I will have another scan at 11 -13 weeks if I choose to have a certain type of testing done. So of course I will have the testing done. :winkwink: My question for you nub analyzing turtles is... what week should I get the scan done? 11, 12, or 13?
> 
> What testing do you have done at those weeks? I hardly know anything about being pregnant! :blush: I should read a book or something...!! :haha:
> 
> I'd say go for week 13 - then there's a bigger difference between the scan you got today and the scan you'll get then! :baby:Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking. :thumbup: The testing is called First Trimester testing and it checks for chromosomal abnormalities like Down syndrome and Trisomy 18. They do an ultrasound and blood test.


----------



## LunaLady

Ahh, I see! Thanks for filling me in ;)

I guess on the other hand if you do it at 11 weeks that's two fewer weeks of waiting to see your babe!!! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Ahh, I see! Thanks for filling me in ;)
> 
> I guess on the other hand if you do it at 11 weeks that's two fewer weeks of waiting to see your babe!!! :kiss:

True but I would like to increase the chances of proper nub analyzing so I think I'm going to go for 13 weeks... or at least 12. :haha: Patience isn't always easy. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

HOLLY- I was browsing through some landscape photos and found something that as soon as I saw I thought to myself, "Hey look at all that ferning! Very fertile leaf!" :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Fertile leaf.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see! Thanks for filling me in ;)
> 
> I guess on the other hand if you do it at 11 weeks that's two fewer weeks of waiting to see your babe!!! :kiss:
> 
> True but I would like to increase the chances of proper nub analyzing so I think I'm going to go for 13 weeks... or at least 12. :haha: Patience isn't always easy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Smart, smart. Six weeks will zoom by! :dance:


----------



## emandi

Mollyyyyy :flower:! Lovely scan pic, like baby's eyes :haha:.
So happy for you! Little heartbeat :dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Well turtles....
> 
> *WE HAVE A **HEART**BEAT!!!*
> 
> Here is a pic of teeny tiny bebe for you all to perv. I had to take a pic of the pic with my phone so... hope it's not too bad. The doctor said little miss/mister is measuring a bit small but it's nothing to worry about. :hugs: Oh and my due date has been shifted to 10 Sept. 2011

look its Logan:baby:!!!:thumbup::happydance::hugs:so pleased you have HB sweetie


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh and one more... I will have another scan at 11 -13 weeks if I choose to have a certain type of testing done. So of course I will have the testing done. :winkwink: My question for you nub analyzing turtles is... what week should I get the scan done? 11, 12, or 13?

yay for scan Molly!!:yipee: Thanks for getting us a pic! Are you having an amnio or just the bloods for the trisonomie? I guess just bloods and see from them?! I concur with Lunalady for 13 week scan:thumbup:

All your nubs are going to be coming in thick and fast soon for speculation:happydance:

I do the same as you Molly, when I see ferning patterns around me now I think "hey, that's a very fertile window, wallpaper, toilet bag" etc etc!:fool: 

Anyway, morning all:flower::flower: Holly and I have promised Lucie and Rose that we'll be in the water by 10, so must dash to prepare the baby swimmers paraphanlia:juggle: and out the house in 20mins...

Oh yes, had a morning spermination, so I guess if I O'd 36hrs after the* end *of my surge and my egg survived 24hrs then I may have covered an extreme theoretical base...hmmmm:-k

:test: Jaynie and Lunalady. My thanks in advance:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and one more... I will have another scan at 11 -13 weeks if I choose to have a certain type of testing done. So of course I will have the testing done. :winkwink: My question for you nub analyzing turtles is... what week should I get the scan done? 11, 12, or 13?
> 
> yay for scan Molly!!:yipee: Thanks for getting us a pic! Are you having an amnio or just the bloods for the trisonomie? I guess just bloods and see from them?! I concur with Lunalady for 13 week scan:thumbup:
> 
> All your nubs are going to be coming in thick and fast soon for speculation:happydance:
> 
> I do the same as you Molly, when I see ferning patterns around me now I think "hey, that's a very fertile window, wallpaper, toilet bag" etc etc!:fool:
> 
> Anyway, morning all:flower::flower: Holly and I have promised Lucie and Rose that we'll be in the water by 10, so must dash to prepare the baby swimmers paraphanlia:juggle: and out the house in 20mins...
> 
> Oh yes, had a morning spermination, so I guess if I O'd 36hrs after the* end *of my surge and my egg survived 24hrs then I may have covered an extreme theoretical base...hmmmm:-k
> 
> :test: Jaynie and Lunalady. My thanks in advance:flower:Click to expand...

For the trisomy I am have the bloods and scan... if those come back suspicious/positive they will order the amnio. 

:yipee: for morning spermination. I am tempted to put your Euros down for you... betting on you. (That's not confusing is it?? :haha:) 

It's just past midnight here... I really should be off to bed...

Have a marvelous day today with swimmers and your friend. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

*8 POSTS AWAY FROM 13K SAVE IT FOR SOME DESERVING TURTLE! *

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Holly - I think I'm going to wait until Monday morning to test. That will be CD34. That is, if AF doesn't show until then. 

Almost 13k!!!!! Who will it be??????????


----------



## Crunchie

molllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy so pleased for you ! 

2 scared to write more just in case I nap the post......will hang back 

xxxx


----------



## emandi

Luna, looks like 13000 is for you :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

I don't want to steal it from someone! Isn't there some seniority or something?? :haha:


----------



## emandi

Go for it, I'm off to hide :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Ok.....


----------



## LunaLady

I'll...


----------



## LunaLady

Take it!!! :happydance:

Thanks girlies!!!!!!!!


----------



## emandi

:happydance: congratulations Lunalady, your :bfp: is on it's way :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

well done lunlalady 

So busy day for me , gym then off to meet my friends newborn and have lots of cuddles 

off to see my mum and then back in bed for me lol !!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks so much, girlies!!! I'm excited :) Hoping for my BFP!!

And now I'm off to :sleep:

I hope you turtles all have a lovely day! :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning girls

Firstly, *Miss Molly* YAY FOR YOUR HEARTBEAT!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Luna, congrats on your :bfp: post. Your upcoming :bfp: is almost a sure think :thumbup: and we like you, so you're welcome to a '000th post :hugs:

So I poas this morning and here it is. MUCH clearer. I am even going to go ticker hunting now :happydance: I have nausea if I don't eat during the day and nausea if I do eat at night but it's all good and all exactly what I wanted. I'm going to do blood on tuesday (hcg) and thinking of checking progesterone as well to see if the cream is doing the job. ANyone else had progesterone tests while pregnant?

DH has gone off on his hunt for his machine and has dropped me at a mall where I am at my favourite cafe with my laptop, my kindle, an iced coffee and a 4 cheeses muffin (yes, I know, not very healthy, :blush: but they are the very best in town) so I can :book:and :coffee: and :munch: and :comp:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## want2bamum86

morning people is this the thread rhia always talks on?


----------



## TrinityMom

Now that I've posted it I can see what a shocking picture it is! Sorry! In real life it is way darker and clearer - like from a metre away with no tilting or squinting :haha: I'll just have to post the sacred digi pic tomorrow


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Now that I've posted it I can see what a shocking picture it is! Sorry! In real life it is way darker and clearer - like from a metre away with no tilting or squinting :haha: I'll just have to post the sacred digi pic tomorrow

hi Trin 

I can seeeeee it !!!! its so hard to get the camera to focus some times 

happy ticker hunting


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Now that I've posted it I can see what a shocking picture it is! Sorry! In real life it is way darker and clearer - like from a metre away with no tilting or squinting :haha: I'll just have to post the sacred digi pic tomorrow
> 
> hi Trin
> 
> I can seeeeee it !!!! its so hard to get the camera to focus some times
> 
> happy ticker huntingClick to expand...

It is! Especially in the semi-dark, trying to be quiet and not raise the attention of the children :haha: or seem like an obsessed loon in front of DH.
Got my tickers :happydance: feels weird to have them back again


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Now that I've posted it I can see what a shocking picture it is! Sorry! In real life it is way darker and clearer - like from a metre away with no tilting or squinting :haha: I'll just have to post the sacred digi pic tomorrow
> 
> hi Trin
> 
> I can seeeeee it !!!! its so hard to get the camera to focus some times
> 
> happy ticker huntingClick to expand...
> 
> It is! Especially in the semi-dark, trying to be quiet and not raise the attention of the children :haha: or seem like an obsessed loon in front of DH.
> Got my tickers :happydance: feels weird to have them back againClick to expand...

enjoy the tickers, I get angry at mine...........MOVE MOVE MOVE lol !!!!!!!


----------



## want2bamum86

is this thr thread rhia aka want2bamum86 normally chats on ?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Now that I've posted it I can see what a shocking picture it is! Sorry! In real life it is way darker and clearer - like from a metre away with no tilting or squinting :haha: I'll just have to post the sacred digi pic tomorrow
> 
> hi Trin
> 
> I can seeeeee it !!!! its so hard to get the camera to focus some times
> 
> happy ticker huntingClick to expand...
> 
> It is! Especially in the semi-dark, trying to be quiet and not raise the attention of the children :haha: or seem like an obsessed loon in front of DH.
> Got my tickers :happydance: feels weird to have them back againClick to expand...
> 
> enjoy the tickers, I get angry at mine...........MOVE MOVE MOVE lol !!!!!!!Click to expand...

:haha: Me too! I looked at it and thought "seriously? a poppy sead again??" Then I decided to call up the PMA and said "Yay! A poppy seed again!" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

want2bamum86 said:


> is this thr thread rhia aka want2bamum86 normally chats on ?

yes, sometimes.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> is this thr thread rhia aka want2bamum86 normally chats on ?
> 
> yes, sometimes.Click to expand...

I agree - is this not want2beamum?


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin :happydance: 

Loving your tickers :yipee: :cloud9: how did you do it? did you :sex: everyday? I really need some useful tips i'm desperate for FEBRUARY spermination you see as I AM having a break in March...

I know I didn't have to wait up Molly but it happened that I wasn't getting in to bed until midnight and then I thought - she'll be back too soon! I'll wait...

My temps down :sadangel: :cry: so I won't be :test:ing!


----------



## Sarachka

want2bamum86 said:


> morning people is this the thread rhia always talks on?

No we don't have a turtle called that. Must be a different thread

MOLLY a heart beat!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyy. I see a penis!!

JAYNIE yay for bnb time. 

HOLLY aww such cute pics of hollinka. It's so funny the things they do. I have a pic of Alex watching tv with his arms around his cuddle monkey and lion ... And a seive with a potato in it!


----------



## Crunchie

Ok trin I will embrace the apple seed !!!

Yippppeeee


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin :happydance:
> 
> Loving your tickers :yipee: :cloud9: how did you do it? did you :sex: everyday? I really need some useful tips i'm desperate for FEBRUARY spermination you see as I AM having a break in March...
> 
> I know I didn't have to wait up Molly but it happened that I wasn't getting in to bed until midnight and then I thought - she'll be back too soon! I'll wait...
> 
> My temps down :sadangel: :cry: so I won't be :test:ing!

HI Jaynie
I saw your temps...sorry :hugs:
We did it the evening before and the evening of O and then twice the day after (because I thought it was the day of)
Used soy again cycle day 2-7, EPO until O and Vit B from the beginning til now. Then used progesterone cream from when I thought I was pregnant (but only because of the previous mc)
I was SOOOOOOOOOOOO hoping you would get you :BFP:
I had the same thing last time as I do now: I feel guilty and sad that I have mine and so many turtles are still waitin :cry: but then I have been very emotional :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

aw jaynie im sorry about your temps :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> morning people is this the thread rhia always talks on?
> 
> No we don't have a turtle called that. Must be a different thread
> 
> MOLLY a heart beat!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyy. I see a penis!!
> 
> JAYNIE yay for bnb time.
> 
> HOLLY aww such cute pics of hollinka. It's so funny the things they do. I have a pic of Alex watching tv with his arms around his cuddle monkey and lion ... And a seive with a potato in it!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (for both the funny things in that post)


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin :happydance:
> 
> Loving your tickers :yipee: :cloud9: how did you do it? did you :sex: everyday? I really need some useful tips i'm desperate for FEBRUARY spermination you see as I AM having a break in March...
> 
> I know I didn't have to wait up Molly but it happened that I wasn't getting in to bed until midnight and then I thought - she'll be back too soon! I'll wait...
> 
> My temps down :sadangel: :cry: so I won't be :test:ing!
> 
> HI Jaynie
> I saw your temps...sorry :hugs:
> We did it the evening before and the evening of O and then twice the day after (because I thought it was the day of)
> Used soy again cycle day 2-7, EPO until O and Vit B from the beginning til now. Then used progesterone cream from when I thought I was pregnant (but only because of the previous mc)
> I was SOOOOOOOOOOOO hoping you would get you :BFP:
> I had the same thing last time as I do now: I feel guilty and sad that I have mine and so many turtles are still waitin :cry: but then I have been very emotional :haha:Click to expand...

hi jaynie...... I also used agnus castus the last month and I didnt have any spotting so maybe worth giving it a go ! sorry about your temp but dont give up hope mine was all over the place :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

ok sorry to bother u all just trying to find the thread she usually chats on as i have some news for them


----------



## Sarachka

What's the news? She does post on here, I just didn't realise she was called rhia


----------



## want2bamum86

this morning she was rushed to hospital she rang me and i got round hers to find her in the toilet on the floor covered in blood so i rang for a ambulance i will try and keep u informed as much as possible but it isnt looking good for the baby


----------



## TrinityMom

want2bamum86 said:


> this morning she was rushed to hospital she rang me and i got round hers to find her in the toilet on the floor covered in blood so i rang for a ambulance i will try and keep u informed as much as possible but it isnt looking good for the baby

Who are you?


----------



## Sarachka

Goodness. This is such a shock. I didn't see this coming at all. I hope she's OK, take her a hamburger to cheer her up. Life is so cruel.


----------



## want2bamum86

trinity my name is tam i am one of her best friends


----------



## firstbaby25

well I hope she is ok whatever it is.. Did you not go with her? Is she going through that alone? It's just you didn't have to stay and inform us i'd rather she had compnay at this awful time...


----------



## poas

Congratulations Trinitymom :) I dont mean to be rude want2bamum,but will your friend be happy with you graphically describing her pain???


----------



## want2bamum86

my hubby is there im here with the kids and trying to get hold of her hubby i wud never leave her alone im going over ina min as her hubby is apparently on his way to get me kids going next door i really feel for her as i know this is all she had ever wanted was to b a mum


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - your morning sounds amazing, i'm a cafe couture type o girl... You enjoy that calorific muffin poppyseeds love them! I know you probably want all of us preggo but it hasn't happened like that! Don't feel guilty :hugs: you deserve it! I am not as committed to the cause (yet) because we live here and so when not here I will be abusing juices, AC, EPO, Conceive plus, CBFM :haha: it will happen to me. I just need to remember that there is nothing wrong with it taking a while - the first time... Thanks to ALL of my turtle loves you are just THE BEST! I'm looking forward to completing this mission with all of you girls :hug: as long as you'll have me?

IN fact I am invoking turtle clause infinity - we HAVE to stay friends till all the turtles that are turtles NOW (at least) have delivered babies (and maybe beyond)... I'll buy us all friendship necklaces!! 

:hi: sarchka and :hi: Crunchie... Have a lovely day oggling your mates newborn crunchie, sarahcka what you doin today lover?

Holly well in for you spermination this morning, if it puts the old mind at rest then i'm with you! Congrats on the conception of Emily...


----------



## babyhopes2010

i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
bfn on digi :hissy:
frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg

this is my bbt chart!

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Mummy April I see you catching up/lurking in the background! How are you this fine saturday?


----------



## want2bamum86

ok girls im off to see rhia anyone want me to pass on a message to her?


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
> bfn on digi :hissy:
> frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg
> 
> this is my bbt chart!
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Digi ones are less sensitive,maybe thats it?Keep your chin up sweets xxx


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
> bfn on digi :hissy:
> frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg
> 
> this is my bbt chart!
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

baby hopes the digi is less sensitive than a frer...... so you really need to use fmu ! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes! You are getting positives on others? It is WELL more likely that you have ONE false positive rather than one million fake positives. I have read the digis aren't that sensitive and people in other threads wait until their :af: is defo due to use one. Our resident Trinity is pregnant and the digi said no but she keeps getting lines on IC's etc etc... Chill out! Maybe keep on with the IC's for a few days and see how ya get on!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Mummy April I see you catching up/lurking in the background! How are you this fine saturday?

hello :) im fine thankyou feeling like i have a little more energy today, maybe because i havent done the school run lol, how are you my lovely? x


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
> bfn on digi :hissy:
> frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg
> 
> this is my bbt chart!
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i didnt do a digi until i was at least 4 weeks and something as i knew it wouldnt come up im sure you are just fine :D xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks ladies i did use fmu so it sucks :( i am 15dpo and 1 day late now x


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes you could just have low hcg... It's not the same for everyone is it? You have had positives and no :af: so you are still preggo :thumbup:

April - I am fine thanks chick earnt meself some saturday laptop time without the oh as he's working to bring in some bacon! Bless... He let me stay in bed too as i'm so not used to being up at 6am at all! I'm absolutely sweating in my room though...


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovelies :flower:

Hope everyone is good this fine Saturday....once again hurrah for Saturday mornings!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well and happy..I think I'm in for a bit of a cold unfortunately :( Woke up with that thick head feeling - BAH! Oh and didn't get that much sleep last night and have discovered that I feel my little avocado moving much more when lying on my back?? I'm not sure if there is a scientific explanation for that or not :shrug: Think I might have a little :ninja: avocado! 

Anyway..must go back and comment my head off :lol:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> babyhopes you could just have low hcg... It's not the same for everyone is it? You have had positives and no :af: so you are still preggo :thumbup:
> 
> April - I am fine thanks chick earnt meself some saturday laptop time without the oh as he's working to bring in some bacon! Bless... He let me stay in bed too as i'm so not used to being up at 6am at all! I'm absolutely sweating in my room though...

i wish i could of had a lay in my silly OH forgot to turn off his alarm so that went off at 6 this morning lol then i was up with kiddies just after 8 im sure il be able to nap later as my dad is having the girls overnight :) x


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> :pizza: Oh, and another thing... I'm like ravenous! I don't know if it's just PMS or what - but I seriously feel like I can't eat enough!!! Which is a far cry from last week when everything was making me nauseous and I hardly ate a thing. I hope it's a symptom....!!

It may well be Luna...everything is still crossed :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

oooh April - night without the girls :sleep: calls you I am sure!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> oooh April - night without the girls :sleep: calls you I am sure!!

i still dont sleep any better without them here lol x


----------



## kit_cat

MOLLY!!!!

Soooo happy for you sweetie....a li'l heartbeat for your li'l blueberry :cloud9: Thanks so much for posting the pic....oh and if you can wait so long, get at least a 12 week scan next to aid the nub team in their quest :thumbup:

Fantastic news love and it must be such a load off for you. Everything is going to be just perfect :cloud9:

In honour of our Logan Alexander, this entire post had to be BLUE!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Take it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks girlies!!!!!!!!

Yay Luna...a 000th post virtually guarantees you a :bfp: :winkwink:

Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> well done lunlalady
> 
> So busy day for me , gym then off to meet my friends newborn and have lots of cuddles
> 
> off to see my mum and then back in bed for me lol !!!!

Awww :awww: enjoy your cuddles Crunchie..it's all good practice. Should really get some myself!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Firstly, *Miss Molly* YAY FOR YOUR HEARTBEAT!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Luna, congrats on your :bfp: post. Your upcoming :bfp: is almost a sure think :thumbup: and we like you, so you're welcome to a '000th post :hugs:
> 
> So I poas this morning and here it is. MUCH clearer. I am even going to go ticker hunting now :happydance: I have nausea if I don't eat during the day and nausea if I do eat at night but it's all good and all exactly what I wanted. I'm going to do blood on tuesday (hcg) and thinking of checking progesterone as well to see if the cream is doing the job. ANyone else had progesterone tests while pregnant?
> 
> DH has gone off on his hunt for his machine and has dropped me at a mall where I am at my favourite cafe with my laptop, my kindle, an iced coffee and a 4 cheeses muffin (yes, I know, not very healthy, :blush: but they are the very best in town) so I can :book:and :coffee: and :munch: and :comp:

Hey Trinity :wave:

I can see the pinkness easily!! :happydance: It sounds like you've got the better deal between looking for a machine and :book: :coffee: :munch: and :comp:.....:cloud9: Hope you enjoyed :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin :happydance:
> 
> Loving your tickers :yipee: :cloud9: how did you do it? did you :sex: everyday? I really need some useful tips i'm desperate for FEBRUARY spermination you see as I AM having a break in March...
> 
> I know I didn't have to wait up Molly but it happened that I wasn't getting in to bed until midnight and then I thought - she'll be back too soon! I'll wait...
> 
> My temps down :sadangel: :cry: so I won't be :test:ing!

Oh poop Jaynie :( Sorry love, but still no signs of AF yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> well done lunlalady
> 
> So busy day for me , gym then off to meet my friends newborn and have lots of cuddles
> 
> off to see my mum and then back in bed for me lol !!!!
> 
> Awww :awww: enjoy your cuddles Crunchie..it's all good practice. Should really get some myself!Click to expand...

I've got cuddles on Monday with a friends newborn:awww: Enjoy yours Crunchie!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin :happydance:
> 
> Loving your tickers :yipee: :cloud9: how did you do it? did you :sex: everyday? I really need some useful tips i'm desperate for FEBRUARY spermination you see as I AM having a break in March...
> 
> I know I didn't have to wait up Molly but it happened that I wasn't getting in to bed until midnight and then I thought - she'll be back too soon! I'll wait...
> 
> My temps down :sadangel: :cry: so I won't be :test:ing!
> 
> HI Jaynie
> I saw your temps...sorry :hugs:
> We did it the evening before and the evening of O and then twice the day after (because I thought it was the day of)
> Used soy again cycle day 2-7, EPO until O and Vit B from the beginning til now. Then used progesterone cream from when I thought I was pregnant (but only because of the previous mc)
> I was SOOOOOOOOOOOO hoping you would get you :BFP:
> I had the same thing last time as I do now: I feel guilty and sad that I have mine and so many turtles are still waitin :cry: but then I have been very emotional :haha:Click to expand...

Trin m'love...you can't feel bad about getting your little poppyseed :nope: You've been through plenty to get there...no noone deserves it more :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO didn't like her swimming very much this morning, she cried alot:cry: I'll take her earlier next week, today ran into her snooze and hungry time which made her hollygrumpypants:growlmad:

In the pushchair on the walk home she was :cloud9: with :munch: and :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
> bfn on digi :hissy:
> frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg
> 
> this is my bbt chart!
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm sure everyone has already said but digi's - sacred as they are - are less sensitive AND HCG levels vary from lady to lady. Please don't panic lovely, I'm sure all will be well :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin :happydance:
> 
> Loving your tickers :yipee: :cloud9: how did you do it? did you :sex: everyday? I really need some useful tips i'm desperate for FEBRUARY spermination you see as I AM having a break in March...
> 
> I know I didn't have to wait up Molly but it happened that I wasn't getting in to bed until midnight and then I thought - she'll be back too soon! I'll wait...
> 
> My temps down :sadangel: :cry: so I won't be :test:ing!
> 
> Oh poop Jaynie :( Sorry love, but still no signs of AF yet?Click to expand...

No :af: signs yet... I know that I still could be but I have virtually no symptoms that are exclusively preggo ones - I could be having mild dull period pains already, I have achey boobs - like I get a stabbing pain in them at night... But we'll see, might just try and wait this one out :growlmad: I am pleased that I have managed to not spot this cycle but the spotting could have been good up to a point :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh I've just had a skim read and loads has been going on while I was at baby swimmers, you're usually all having lie-ins on Saturday morning:haha: Off to get :coffee: for a proper sit-in!

Jaynie will go see your chart but if you look at the ff ones there are loads of +++ cycle ones you wouldn't think were positive!!

Babyhopes the Frer is still +++ so try not to worry, I think the digis are about 50iu no? So way less sensitive:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.

I'll crochet my blanket:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin :happydance:
> 
> Loving your tickers :yipee: :cloud9: how did you do it? did you :sex: everyday? I really need some useful tips i'm desperate for FEBRUARY spermination you see as I AM having a break in March...
> 
> I know I didn't have to wait up Molly but it happened that I wasn't getting in to bed until midnight and then I thought - she'll be back too soon! I'll wait...
> 
> My temps down :sadangel: :cry: so I won't be :test:ing!
> 
> Oh poop Jaynie :( Sorry love, but still no signs of AF yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No :af: signs yet... I know that I still could be but I have virtually no symptoms that are exclusively preggo ones - I could be having mild dull period pains already, I have achey boobs - like I get a stabbing pain in them at night... But we'll see, might just try and wait this one out :growlmad: I am pleased that I have managed to not spot this cycle but the spotting could have been good up to a point :shrug:Click to expand...

Symptoms don't mean everything though...remember I had even less than you have now but nonetheless keep the PMA that even if it's not this month, you get to "utilise" your armoury :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.

That sounds like amazing fun actually! Do you not have friends who'd like to get involved with the wrapping side of things? Sorry...maybe you normally prefer to be a one woman crusader? O:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.
> 
> I'll crochet my blanket:happydance:Click to expand...

How many squares done now?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I don't want to steal it from someone! Isn't there some seniority or something?? :haha:

We long term turtles have had many a post to nab over the thousands we've posted and you're one (possibly the only?) newish turtle who hasn't got a BFP yet, so you deserved the 13K post:hugs: Yay:yipee: for your :bfp:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.
> 
> I'll crochet my blanket:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> How many squares done now?:flower:Click to expand...

dix


----------



## Sarachka

*HOLLICHKA MAYA Sorry I didn't comment more on this last night, OH and I were both asleep by 9pm, but the blanket is looking sooooooooooooo good. And it's made all the better by Hollinka giving it her seal of approval* :hugs: :mail:


----------



## firstbaby25

I actually couldn't think of anything better to do today than help you at yours sarachka! I'd love too :cloud9:

Also Kit - I know, I am excited to kick the ass outta next cycle but if i'm not preggers - I just want like an out with the old in with the new type thing-y! Aha.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.
> 
> That sounds like amazing fun actually! Do you not have friends who'd like to get involved with the wrapping side of things? Sorry...maybe you normally prefer to be a one woman crusader? O:)Click to expand...

It DOES sound like awesome fun. We could all sit round and chat about spermination while sorting out clothing to orphans, the results of unwanted spermination. I do worry about Trinity though ... there is a *MOUNTAIN of pink things*, I think she might dive head first and suffocate in it. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Firstly, *Miss Molly* YAY FOR YOUR HEARTBEAT!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Luna, congrats on your :bfp: post. Your upcoming :bfp: is almost a sure think :thumbup: and we like you, so you're welcome to a '000th post :hugs:
> 
> So I poas this morning and here it is. MUCH clearer. I am even going to go ticker hunting now :happydance: I have nausea if I don't eat during the day and nausea if I do eat at night but it's all good and all exactly what I wanted. I'm going to do blood on tuesday (hcg) and thinking of checking progesterone as well to see if the cream is doing the job. ANyone else had progesterone tests while pregnant?
> 
> DH has gone off on his hunt for his machine and has dropped me at a mall where I am at my favourite cafe with my laptop, my kindle, an iced coffee and a 4 cheeses muffin (yes, I know, not very healthy, :blush: but they are the very best in town) so I can :book:and :coffee: and :munch: and :comp:

Ooo yes that line's looking nice and perky there:thumbup: 

Sorry Trin I've never had progesterone tests, but I think Molly did didn't she? It had to be above 15 and she was delighted coz it was 29.5 or something?

Have a lovely café morning! I love chilling in cafés- I do it less now I have LO but I used to take my notepad to draw and write and read in nice Paris cafés for hours :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.
> 
> I'll crochet my blanket:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> How many squares done now?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> dixClick to expand...

You're motoring through! Did you say there are 60 to be done in total or did I make that up?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.
> 
> That sounds like amazing fun actually! Do you not have friends who'd like to get involved with the wrapping side of things? Sorry...maybe you normally prefer to be a one woman crusader? O:)Click to expand...
> 
> It DOES sound like awesome fun. We could all sit round and chat about spermination while sorting out clothing to orphans, the results of unwanted spermination. I do worry about Trinity though ... there is a *MOUNTAIN of pink things*, I think she might dive head first and suffocate in it. :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Step slowly away from The Pink Things Trin....


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls
> 
> Firstly, *Miss Molly* YAY FOR YOUR HEARTBEAT!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Luna, congrats on your :bfp: post. Your upcoming :bfp: is almost a sure think :thumbup: and we like you, so you're welcome to a '000th post :hugs:
> 
> So I poas this morning and here it is. MUCH clearer. I am even going to go ticker hunting now :happydance: I have nausea if I don't eat during the day and nausea if I do eat at night but it's all good and all exactly what I wanted. I'm going to do blood on tuesday (hcg) and thinking of checking progesterone as well to see if the cream is doing the job. ANyone else had progesterone tests while pregnant?
> 
> DH has gone off on his hunt for his machine and has dropped me at a mall where I am at my favourite cafe with my laptop, my kindle, an iced coffee and a 4 cheeses muffin (yes, I know, not very healthy, :blush: but they are the very best in town) so I can :book:and :coffee: and :munch: and :comp:
> 
> Ooo yes that line's looking nice and perky there:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry Trin I've never had progesterone tests, but I think Molly did didn't she? It had to be above 15 and she was delighted coz it was 29.5 or something?
> 
> Have a lovely café morning! I love chilling in cafés- I do it less now I have LO but I used to take my notepad to draw and write and read in nice Paris cafés for hours :cloud9:Click to expand...

I read my paper and draw :cloud9: - I love cafe couture :) I am all bohemian... 

Forgot to say before too - I have seen a lot of preggo that don't follow a pattern and i've not gone below the coverline BUT there again on the first day of my period last time I was 36.4 so higher than I am now... I took mt period temps out because they made my chart look messy! If I fiddle with the tuning it puts my O forward a day, in which case I have only :sex: at O -2 also am only 9DPO TODAY! Sooooo, I suppose we'll see!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.
> 
> I'll crochet my blanket:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> How many squares done now?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> dixClick to expand...
> 
> You're motoring through! Did you say there are 60 to be done in total or did I make that up?:shrug:Click to expand...

7O was my count, I think I said I had 64 _left to do!_ Only 60 left now though :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

*Kit*
I don't have a big circle of friens in real life, I have very few people I socialise with. I get on really well with a few people at work but they have kids and don't live in town so we don't socialise outside of work. OH and mumsie are my only weekend companions really. I'm a bit of a lone ranger https://serve.mysmiley.net/sad/sad0142.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg I've just caught up with the thread and I warn you all in advance that if I have a bloody miscarriage and am in no fit state to write myself, heaven forbid, then I certainly won't be asking a friend or DH to keep you abreast of developments as they're happening. There are priorities and certain codes of social conduct that I hope to respect in life.

Rhia/want2bamum your messages freaked me out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO has woken up from her post swim snozzle so I'm off to make her fish, rice and broccoli luncheon:munch: And have the same myself, plus a lovely paté that DH got from the market this morning on fresh baguette, NOM NOM

Hugs all:hugs: Happy Saturday lunch:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Kit*
> I don't have a big circle of friens in real life, I have very few people I socialise with. I get on really well with a few people at work but they have kids and don't live in town so we don't socialise outside of work. OH and mumsie are my only weekend companions really. I'm a bit of a lone ranger https://serve.mysmiley.net/sad/sad0142.gif

Funnily enough, I am similar in the respect that I have maybe only 4 properly close girlfriends. I have other people both male and female that I would socialise with too but I wouldn't go to the ends of the earth for them like I would my bestest friends :friends: Now that I live in the South, I rarely see my bestest buds but it's like we've never been apart when we do. That's proper friendship I think.

You my lovely strike me very much as a person who plays their cards close to their chest. If you wanted, you'd have a squad of friends 'cos you're a wee gem :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Kit*
> I don't have a big circle of friens in real life, I have very few people I socialise with. I get on really well with a few people at work but they have kids and don't live in town so we don't socialise outside of work. OH and mumsie are my only weekend companions really. I'm a bit of a lone ranger https://serve.mysmiley.net/sad/sad0142.gif
> 
> Funnily enough, I am similar in the respect that I have maybe only 4 properly close girlfriends. I have other people both male and female that I would socialise with too but I wouldn't go to the ends of the earth for them like I would my bestest friends :friends: Now that I live in the South, I rarely see my bestest buds but it's like we've never been apart when we do. That's proper friendship I think.
> 
> You my lovely strike me very much as a person who plays their cards close to their chest. If you wanted, you'd have a squad of friends 'cos you're a wee gem :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm the bsame girls... Most of my time is spent with mum, sis, adam and his brother etc etc I have 3 girlfriends that I have been friends with in school :cloud9: and they all know everything but meeting is hard - one is accountant, one a lawyer and one a mum of 2 under 5's! I love them though and can't say that I have met another friend like them, that have even come close to being properly let in since I left school 10 years ago! I like the way I am though, I tend not to be involved in lots of drama and I can stay in without a million textx making their way to my phone!! I'd HATE to be 22 again...

Bethany, although this is tragic, I agree... I think that it's up to me to tell you all etc etc, social conduct and whatnot! I just also think that time could have been better spent on the lady in pain too... I didn't know what to say/do :argh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello my loves just caught up :thumbup: what an exciting morning i missed whilst at morrisons hey:wacko:




LunaLady said:


> Take it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks girlies!!!!!!!!

0000th post winners=:dust:+:dust:+more:dust:=:bfp::bfpfor lovely lunalady:happydance::happydance:well done sweetsCOLOR]



want2bamum86 said:


> this morning she was rushed to hospital she rang me and i got round hers to find her in the toilet on the floor covered in blood so i rang for a ambulance i will try and keep u informed as much as possible but it isnt looking good for the baby




want2bamum86 said:


> my hubby is there im here with the kids and trying to get hold of her hubby i wud never leave her alone im going over ina min as her hubby is apparently on his way to get me kids going next door i really feel for her as i know this is all she had ever wanted was to b a mum

[


want2bamum86 said:


> ok girls im off to see rhia anyone want me to pass on a message to her?

:shrug:Im sorry but i find this extremely hard to take in, she should of had her scan yesterday instead of cancelling it my baby would be my main concern not who could be with me which is what i told her myself,i also thought her boyfriend was away for the week hence the scan cancellation:shrug:im glad she is not entirely on her own but if i was her i would be more concerned with other things than getting my friend on here i would want her with me . But i send my :hugs:all the same life is cruel

QUOTE=babyhopes2010;8784649]i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
bfn on digi :hissy:
frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg

this is my bbt chart!

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]

Huni im sure loads of mentioned already but as Holly says digis are 50mIU and are way less sensitive (my personal thinking behind this sensitivity is so we bloody buy more!!! We get lines we are easily tempted to see words and weeks etc and they no they very rarely work unless you dates are messed up therefore you buy more usually double pack for reassurance and keep peeing till it says them sacred words!!) my theory anyways:shrug:mine have never shown until at least 17-18dpo so dont worry my preggo turtle friend:hugs:



Sarachka said:


> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.

I want want want :brat::brat::brat: to come help !! What a ball we would have :happydance:we really should try and meet up it would be so nice all of us one weekend:cloud9:what im going to do Sara is buy something each time i buy my own baby something i will buy something for the orphans :thumbup:yes thats what i will do!!!!



Sarachka said:


> *Kit*
> I don't have a big circle of friens in real life, I have very few people I socialise with. I get on really well with a few people at work but they have kids and don't live in town so we don't socialise outside of work. OH and mumsie are my only weekend companions really. I'm a bit of a lone ranger https://serve.mysmiley.net/sad/sad0142.gif


That makes me:cry:we love you:thumbup:i only have a few sacred friends others come and go and are'nt friends i say:growlmad:




HollyMonkey said:


> LO has woken up from her post swim snozzle so I'm off to make her fish, rice and broccoli luncheon:munch: And have the same myself, plus a lovely paté that DH got from the market this morning on fresh baguette, NOM NOM
> 
> Hugs all:hugs: Happy Saturday lunch:flower:

nom,nom,nom i want:brat:pate:cloud9:but i cant:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

I 2nd what Jaynie says Bethany about your post wtf is my thinking


----------



## Sarachka

*NEWMUMMY I've been meaning to post this to you for a couple of days but keep forgetting/getting interupted by uneccesary things like WORK lol. You mentioned your urge to buy girls stuff. Well ... if you see something that's sooo cute that you'd kick yourself for missing it if beanie is a girl, you could always buy it. Then if beanie is a boy, you could give it to charity or save it for a friend who has a girl. I use my orphans as an excuse to browse and buy baby things. *


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww thanks new mommy :)


----------



## kit_cat

Alright turtletons...I'm going to try to walk this thick head off...I feel a bit poopy. Mr ipod will need to keep it down I think :-$

Enjoy your afternoons :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit tara kitten! 

I hope your walk does you the world of good. I'm currently sat here with wet hair from my shower waiting for the OH to get home... Then :shrug: who knows...

Have a lovely day...


----------



## mummyApril

stressful day today eldest daughter has been very naughty :( she is definitely in her pre-teen stage!


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> Omg I've just caught up with the thread and I warn you all in advance that if I have a bloody miscarriage and am in no fit state to write myself, heaven forbid, then I certainly won't be asking a friend or DH to keep you abreast of developments as they're happening. There are priorities and certain codes of social conduct that I hope to respect in life.
> 
> Rhia/want2bamum your messages freaked me out.

I'm glad you wrote this as I commented and then thought I may be reprimanded by 'the elder turtles'...some of us have been through this recently-I for one am terrified and reading that post has thrown me for the day.
None of it makes sense anyway-inconsistent.
Sorry to rant,this just really did get my back up...and I'm tired....meh


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/68839031.jpg

Pink mountain!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/68839031.jpg
> 
> Pink mountain!!

is it just clothes that you donate? or do teddies count? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg I've just caught up with the thread and I warn you all in advance that if I have a bloody miscarriage and am in no fit state to write myself, heaven forbid, then I certainly won't be asking a friend or DH to keep you abreast of developments as they're happening. There are priorities and certain codes of social conduct that I hope to respect in life.
> 
> Rhia/want2bamum your messages freaked me out.
> 
> I'm glad you wrote this as I commented and then thought I may be reprimanded by 'the elder turtles'...some of us have been through this recently-I for one am terrified and reading that post has thrown me for the day.
> None of it makes sense anyway-inconsistent.
> Sorry to rant,this just really did get my back up...and I'm tired....mehClick to expand...

:thumbup:well said


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Kit*
> I don't have a big circle of friens in real life, I have very few people I socialise with. I get on really well with a few people at work but they have kids and don't live in town so we don't socialise outside of work. OH and mumsie are my only weekend companions really. I'm a bit of a lone ranger https://serve.mysmiley.net/sad/sad0142.gif
> 
> Funnily enough, I am similar in the respect that I have maybe only 4 properly close girlfriends. I have other people both male and female that I would socialise with too but I wouldn't go to the ends of the earth for them like I would my bestest friends :friends: Now that I live in the South, I rarely see my bestest buds but it's like we've never been apart when we do. That's proper friendship I think.
> 
> You my lovely strike me very much as a person who plays their cards close to their chest. If you wanted, you'd have a squad of friends 'cos you're a wee gem :thumbup:Click to expand...


Aw Kit that islovely and i 2nd that oure Sara is a trooper:thumbup:i only have 3-4 real closies too:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/68839031.jpg
> 
> Pink mountain!!

:cloud9::cloud9:i want a pin k moutain


----------



## new mummy2010

oh dear April whats she been upto? My son has stropped like a big girl and now gone off to watch a re-actment of 'The famous battle of Nantwich'


----------



## Sarachka

*April* teddies are good too ... they are just awkward to pack. Clothes are easy bc I can wrap them up and squeeze all the air out!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> oh dear April whats she been upto? My son has stropped like a big girl and now gone off to watch a re-actment of 'The famous battle of Nantwich'

having a teenage tantrum screaming etc just awful i put her in her room and shell run out laughing! shes ok now but she will not be getting a doughnut! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *April* teddies are good too ... they are just awkward to pack. Clothes are easy bc I can wrap them up and squeeze all the air out!

ahhh i see well i have a loft full of too many teddies and they are just sitting there would you like them? although like you said im not sure how id get them to you probably get a huge box and pack it lolx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie! Over lunch I remembered that I forgot to tell you that I stalked your chart and your temp isn't down in charting terms- it's still WELL above the coverline:happydance: 'Lower than yesterday' is of no consequence:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh dear April whats she been upto? My son has stropped like a big girl and now gone off to watch a re-actment of 'The famous battle of Nantwich'
> 
> having a teenage tantrum screaming etc just awful i put her in her room and shell run out laughing! shes ok now but she will not be getting a doughnut! lol xClick to expand...

Bet you she will get that doughnut, sooner or later:winkwink: Cunning things are little girls:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh dear April whats she been upto? My son has stropped like a big girl and now gone off to watch a re-actment of 'The famous battle of Nantwich'
> 
> having a teenage tantrum screaming etc just awful i put her in her room and shell run out laughing! shes ok now but she will not be getting a doughnut! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Bet you she will get that doughnut, sooner or later:winkwink: Cunning things are little girls:haha:Click to expand...

nope nope nope i am being stubborn, oh i sound mean but its got to the point where i really have to stick to my decisions and not be a 'pushover' as my OH calls me lol. she is behaving now but she knows she wont be getting a doughnut lets hope that doesnt start another arguement altogether lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

and sons too mine was'nt going out with his friends until i gave in.............again!!

im going to take Sara's advice and go buy the bits and bobs i have been drooling about and if its not to be i will send them to her


----------



## new mummy2010

i missed out on a gorg cot bed last night on ebay was gutted could'nt stay awake and got outbid by a measly £1...........i had fallen in love with it for our new house when we move next year but it was,nt to be hey ho plenty more cot beds in the sea


----------



## mummyApril

i feel like sharing some photos of my little monkeys if you guys dont mind :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg I've just caught up with the thread and I warn you all in advance that if I have a bloody miscarriage and am in no fit state to write myself, heaven forbid, then I certainly won't be asking a friend or DH to keep you abreast of developments as they're happening. There are priorities and certain codes of social conduct that I hope to respect in life.
> 
> Rhia/want2bamum your messages freaked me out.
> 
> I'm glad you wrote this as I commented and then thought I may be reprimanded by 'the elder turtles'...some of us have been through this recently-I for one am terrified and reading that post has thrown me for the day.
> None of it makes sense anyway-inconsistent.
> Sorry to rant,this just really did get my back up...and I'm tired....mehClick to expand...

Yeah, I hesitated too, but this thread is a place where we share ideas and offer support and advice, not dramatic gore. Most of us here have had mcs in the past or are in the early stages of pregnancy so I think it was fairly insensitive as messages go on the part of the mystery friend. Of course I wouldn't want anyone to be suffering and am always willing to help if I can, but clearly can't help much in that situation!
Sorry to have got on my moral high horse girls. Off to paint the bathroom some more:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i feel like sharing some photos of my little monkeys if you guys dont mind :)

Yes do!!!:happydance: We luv munkies!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

fayes first day at school


----------



## firstbaby25

mummy april.... Please do :thumbup: it sounds hilarious in your house atm to be honest! A pregnant mum a pre teen girly and a 5 year old! 

Newmummy gutted about your cotbed :cry: there will, I am sure be plenty more out there!

Holly! I know... I just don't FEEL pregnant at all... How is it that Trin just knows that she is? :nope: I guess I will wait and see :) I am tempted to do a twst but I think it's very early yet...

My OH has just got in and we are still a bit 'disengaged' I feel it... So I tried to be all :D when he got in and he hasn't risen to the bait... He's just walked downstairs without telling me what he's doin and it looks like we are to spend the afternoon occupying different quarters of the house... :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummy april.... Please do :thumbup: it sounds hilarious in your house atm to be honest! A pregnant mum a pre teen girly and a 5 year old!
> 
> Newmummy gutted about your cotbed :cry: there will, I am sure be plenty more out there!
> 
> Holly! I know... I just don't FEEL pregnant at all... How is it that Trin just knows that she is? :nope: I guess I will wait and see :) I am tempted to do a twst but I think it's very early yet...
> 
> My OH has just got in and we are still a bit 'disengaged' I feel it... So I tried to be all :D when he got in and he hasn't risen to the bait... He's just walked downstairs without telling me what he's doin and it looks like we are to spend the afternoon occupying different quarters of the house... :growlmad: :growlmad:

lol my OH doesnt seem too impressed with all these hormones flying around haha but all is calm at the moment and we are about to eat lunch i am actually for once sooo hungry :D


----------



## mummyApril

when they were young :)


----------



## mummyApril




----------



## mummyApril




----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
> bfn on digi :hissy:
> frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg
> 
> this is my bbt chart!
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I haven't read what the other turtles have said yet but I got + on 3 hpt's now but not pregnant on the digi...going to try the digi again tomorrow. I definitely see a line on the FR. I think the digi's aren't as sensitive as the others? may be wrong


----------



## mummyApril

i think that will do lol x


----------



## Sarachka

*APRIL* Thanks for the pics, dem some ADORABLE munkies!! They look a lot like you, and a lot like each other. You like your 5-yr age gaps huh?!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *APRIL* Thanks for the pics, dem some ADORABLE munkies!! They look a lot like you, and a lot like each other. You like your 5-yr age gaps huh?!

ah thankyou hun, hah yes i suppose my womb likes a long break! lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to get to work on my orphan packages, wrapping and sorting and folding and packing etc etc, but right now it seems really overwhelming, there is so much stuff!!! I need a turtle social in my study, bring your sellotape! Music and drinks and snacks and orphan wrapping.
> 
> That sounds like amazing fun actually! Do you not have friends who'd like to get involved with the wrapping side of things? Sorry...maybe you normally prefer to be a one woman crusader? O:)Click to expand...
> 
> It DOES sound like awesome fun. We could all sit round and chat about spermination while sorting out clothing to orphans, the results of unwanted spermination. I do worry about Trinity though ... there is a *MOUNTAIN of pink things*, I think she might dive head first and suffocate in it. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Step slowly away from The Pink Things Trin....Click to expand...

I'm...trying...I'm...trying...m-u-s-t... r-e-s-i-s-t :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/68839031.jpg
> 
> Pink mountain!!

https://www.thesmilies.com/smilies/sports/diving.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> mummy april.... Please do :thumbup: it sounds hilarious in your house atm to be honest! A pregnant mum a pre teen girly and a 5 year old!
> 
> Newmummy gutted about your cotbed :cry: there will, I am sure be plenty more out there!
> 
> Holly! I know... I just don't FEEL pregnant at all... How is it that Trin just knows that she is? :nope: I guess I will wait and see :) I am tempted to do a twst but I think it's very early yet...
> 
> My OH has just got in and we are still a bit 'disengaged' I feel it... So I tried to be all :D when he got in and he hasn't risen to the bait... He's just walked downstairs without telling me what he's doin and it looks like we are to spend the afternoon occupying different quarters of the house... :growlmad: :growlmad:

Jaynie, I think I only know because I have been before...don't stress

I'm off to watch rugby - English club rugby....I'm starved for rugby at the moment :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

it's making me even more broody!! There's some sleep suits saying Bunny and Baby Bunny, which is mine and OH's nic name for each other.

I :brat: :brat: :brat: want my *Baby Bunny* NOW!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Union or league trin? I looooove rugby you should google the Warrington wolves :cloud9: off to properly catch up!


----------



## Sarachka

PS I've become so pack-savvi, I know exactly how to role and squeeze out every last millimetre of room!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> PS I've become so pack-savvi, I know exactly how to role and squeeze out every last millimetre of room!

i bet youre amazing at wrapping christmas presents lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Angel is trying her darnedest to get this doughnut!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Union or league trin? I looooove rugby you should google the Warrington wolves :cloud9: off to properly catch up!

Bath playing someone...I sound clueless don't I! Supporting Bath because I've been there and loved it and Butch James and Luke (Puke) Watson from SA are playing for them. I am a HUGE rugby fan and almost every Saturday I watch if we're playing. My dad used to be a provincial linesman (assistant refs now) so I started watching rugby young, and now it makes me think of my Dad. He had such a sweet nurse at Ipswich hospital when he was in ICU - she used to record games for him and then bring them in for him to watch


----------



## TrinityMom

sorry for the random rugby ramble :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh whats wrong with him Jaynie? Silly men hey mine is engrossed in football at the mo pool v wolves, do you not support the pool??

Trin we can swim in Sara's pink mountain together !!!

Sara you are a super packer !! And your bunny will be here soon im certain of it my love 

April what little darlings so so very cheeky love it they are very alike


----------



## new mummy2010

no worries Trin you sound like a true fan!!

this is a real dumb question but .......how did you spread your tickers out like so?? I would prefer mine like that but cant do it for some reason nothing changes!!


----------



## Sarachka

*April* do you know what? I am RUBBISH at wraping christmas pressies! Really bad. It's one of those things I just can't do right. :-(


----------



## Sarachka

Hey do you know what would make my tww go REALLY fast? A quickie trip to Ukraine to HAND DELIVER these parcels!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished the first coat of bathroom paint!!!!:wohoo: 

Mummyapril what gorgeous daughters:awww: They're very blond and angelic looking, hope you haven't given in on the donut war:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished the first coat of bathroom paint!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Mummyapril what gorgeous daughters:awww: They're very blond and angelic looking, hope you haven't given in on the donut war:haha:

ah thankyou and yes they LOOK angelic lol, no havent given in on the war i think i may of won :D x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *April* do you know what? I am RUBBISH at wraping christmas pressies! Really bad. It's one of those things I just can't do right. :-(

im not very good at this either :/ lol


----------



## new mummy2010

what is everyone doing this afternoon?

Im slightly bored ........what to do??


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh I think it will be union if it's bath league seems to be a north west thing in England and our team plays as gt Britain I think rather than like the six nations or something... Warrington wolves play league, it's sort of a bit grittier than union I think... We've won the challenge cup now 2 years in a row :wohoo: the second time I went to wembley :cloud9: and we absolutely annhiliated Leeds :yipee:

newmummy I support Liverpool yeah not watching it though today been checking the score. My oh supports Manchester united :argh: we fall out a lot!

Sarachka how's the parcel wrapping? I've bought me a times so that should give me something to do for the afternoon :D


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> no worries Trin you sound like a true fan!!
> 
> this is a real dumb question but .......how did you spread your tickers out like so?? I would prefer mine like that but cant do it for some reason nothing changes!!

I have NO IDEA tbh....I fiddled and fiddled and kept pressing preview post...I have tried several times before but for some reason it woked today. Where i wanted them together, there are no spaces between the urls


----------



## TrinityMom

Here're some pics from our stadium skycart trip last weekend
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2









028.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 2









021.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









026.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









036.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

April..your girls are really beautiful and such a credit to you. What a good job you're making of sticking to your guns over that donut :winkwink: Sometimes you have to make a stand eh?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> what is everyone doing this afternoon?
> 
> Im slightly bored ........what to do??

Well I'm just in from another of my walks..feel much better for it :thumbup: OH just made me lunch and is now watching Star Wars on TV while I chat to you lovelies on here. I think I might go for a bubbly bath soon :cloud9:

What you doing then?


----------



## kit_cat

Fab pics Trin! Oh what I wouldn't give for a smidge of those blue skies and sunshine :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Boys, my green boy, and a babygrow I couldn't resist :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









016.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









011.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









001.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Fab pics Trin! Oh what I wouldn't give for a smidge of those blue skies and sunshine :cloud9:

Sending some blue skies and sunshine your way. We could do with some rain. That day it was around 37C...I thought I would melt. And the boys were careening around on their scooters


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Fab pics Trin! Oh what I wouldn't give for a smidge of those blue skies and sunshine :cloud9:
> 
> Sending some blue skies and sunshine your way. We could do with some rain. That day it was around 37C...I thought I would melt. And the boys were careening around on their scootersClick to expand...

Thanks!! :thumbup: Funny how the heat doesn't stop them in their tracks...mind you when you're young you don't mind being all hot and sweaty do you?


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> no worries Trin you sound like a true fan!!
> 
> this is a real dumb question but .......how did you spread your tickers out like so?? I would prefer mine like that but cant do it for some reason nothing changes!!
> 
> I have NO IDEA tbh....I fiddled and fiddled and kept pressing preview post...I have tried several times before but for some reason it woked today. Where i wanted them together, there are no spaces between the urlsClick to expand...

I will have a mess around probably will loose my tickers altogether:blush::haha:

lovely pictures by the way:thumbup:

Kit at the mo im flitting between here and ebay and in discomfort with what im suspecting to be constipation:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear newmummy...best get glugging the fresh orange juice. Works a treat for me, well that and bran flakes in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I've managed to pack 6 packages today!!! I'm going to collect a load of stuff from a colleague tomorrow so I'll hold fire until I get that load in. I'm thinking about hosting a car boot sale with the things I can't fit in to send/some of the bigger items and then using the money on postage or to wire it direct to my contact, but I thikn people might be a bit funny if I don't send the stuff they've donated. I've got about 10 winter children's coats which are perfect BUT they are just so big to send. If I did a car boot and had like leaflets etc for Hope2Orphans then I could raise some more money. What do yall think?

Even though we slept for about 12 hours last night, i feel really sleepy again. I am scared of baths during the 2ww but really should have one.


----------



## new mummy2010

that sounds like a fab idea Sara i think it would work and get lots of support too


----------



## new mummy2010

i thinki will get some later Kit its killing me went yesterday but today i just cant tmi sorry


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi :hi: My name is Trin and I am a toilet paper checking addict


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hi :hi: My name is Trin and I am a toilet paper checking addict

:rofl: and me lol


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: My name is Trin and I am a toilet paper checking addict
> 
> :rofl: and me lolClick to expand...

Join the club :haha: I think I've gone to the loo about 4 times in the last hour. i am quite crampy - nothing sharp like last time - and it's worse when my bladder is full....and then I get to check that the paper is still white


----------



## Sarachka

Ooohhh I thought you meant paranoid that the bathroom
Had ran outta paper and you kept checking! 

Mmm ladies are there many feelings as nice as laying in a bubble bath? Nope!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi :hi: My name is Trin and I am a toilet paper checking addict


:rofl::rofl::rofl:Nice to meet you Toilet Paper Trin


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ooohhh I thought you meant paranoid that the bathroom
> Had ran outta paper and you kept checking!
> 
> Mmm ladies are there many feelings as nice as laying in a bubble bath? Nope!

:haha: My DH is one of those!!:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha trin I think I'll be like that with or without mc :hugs: when would your :af: be due?

Newmummy I'm pretty bored, adam's watching a poor streaming of the united v Birmingham match and I'm now starving I've had some beans and a flapjack today :munch:

sarachka :thumbup: good job with your general sorting efforts! I think that a car boot sale is a good idea... People are surely donating to the cause?? Oooh you know what you could do next? Sell stuff on eBay through paypal so you have like a 'postage account' I'll help with that!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Firstly, *Miss Molly* YAY FOR YOUR HEARTBEAT!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Luna, congrats on your :bfp: post. Your upcoming :bfp: is almost a sure think :thumbup: and we like you, so you're welcome to a '000th post :hugs:
> 
> So I poas this morning and here it is. MUCH clearer. I am even going to go ticker hunting now :happydance: I have nausea if I don't eat during the day and nausea if I do eat at night but it's all good and all exactly what I wanted. I'm going to do blood on tuesday (hcg) and thinking of checking progesterone as well to see if the cream is doing the job. ANyone else had progesterone tests while pregnant?
> 
> DH has gone off on his hunt for his machine and has dropped me at a mall where I am at my favourite cafe with my laptop, my kindle, an iced coffee and a 4 cheeses muffin (yes, I know, not very healthy, :blush: but they are the very best in town) so I can :book:and :coffee: and :munch: and :comp:

Thank you. :hugs: 

Now, can I put you in the title?? I mean, you do have a ticker so it would stand to reason.... ??? :winkwink: 

When I had my first levels check they also checked my progestrone, they said they wanted it to be AT LEAST 15... it was 29.95 :thumbup: 

May I say that I am SO excited/happy/over the moon for you. This little beanie is going to stick I tell you! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..your girls are really beautiful and such a credit to you. What a good job you're making of sticking to your guns over that donut :winkwink: Sometimes you have to make a stand eh?

thankyou hun :) i stuck to my guns i totally won :happydance: they have both gone to my dads now and i dont know what to do apart from pick up all their teddies they have left for me to tidy lol 

how has your saturday been?


----------



## Mollykins

I'm so glad you see a penis Sarachka!

Crunchie- When is your due date?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hi :hi: My name is Trin and I am a toilet paper checking addict

i still do this dont worry were only a little bit crazy :loopy: lol


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm also off to soak in a tub...with some Lavender oil (not a big bubble bath fan, I prefer salts and oils). Quite a bit of cramping....going to wash off my paranoia...and maybe poas :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha trin I think I'll be like that with or without mc :hugs: when would your :af: be due?
> 
> Newmummy I'm pretty bored, adam's watching a poor streaming of the united v Birmingham match and I'm now starving I've had some beans and a flapjack today :munch:
> 
> sarachka :thumbup: good job with your general sorting efforts! I think that a car boot sale is a good idea... People are surely donating to the cause?? Oooh you know what you could do next? Sell stuff on eBay through paypal so you have like a 'postage account' I'll help with that!

Would be due tuesday. And last mc was at 5 1/2 weeks...so a long time til I breathe easy


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls
> 
> Firstly, *Miss Molly* YAY FOR YOUR HEARTBEAT!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Luna, congrats on your :bfp: post. Your upcoming :bfp: is almost a sure think :thumbup: and we like you, so you're welcome to a '000th post :hugs:
> 
> So I poas this morning and here it is. MUCH clearer. I am even going to go ticker hunting now :happydance: I have nausea if I don't eat during the day and nausea if I do eat at night but it's all good and all exactly what I wanted. I'm going to do blood on tuesday (hcg) and thinking of checking progesterone as well to see if the cream is doing the job. ANyone else had progesterone tests while pregnant?
> 
> DH has gone off on his hunt for his machine and has dropped me at a mall where I am at my favourite cafe with my laptop, my kindle, an iced coffee and a 4 cheeses muffin (yes, I know, not very healthy, :blush: but they are the very best in town) so I can :book:and :coffee: and :munch: and :comp:
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:
> 
> Now, can I put you in the title?? I mean, you do have a ticker so it would stand to reason.... ??? :winkwink:
> 
> When I had my first levels check they also checked my progestrone, they said they wanted it to be AT LEAST 15... it was 29.95 :thumbup:
> 
> May I say that I am SO excited/happy/over the moon for you. This little beanie is going to stick I tell you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you thank you thank you :hugs: I've decided to check hcg tuesday and friday and monday so I have 3 readings each 3 days apart and check progesterone on tuesday

Ok, you can put me in :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> MOLLY!!!!
> 
> Soooo happy for you sweetie....a li'l heartbeat for your li'l blueberry :cloud9: Thanks so much for posting the pic....oh and if you can wait so long, get at least a 12 week scan next to aid the nub team in their quest :thumbup:
> 
> Fantastic news love and it must be such a load off for you. Everything is going to be just perfect :cloud9:
> 
> In honour of our Logan Alexander, this entire post had to be BLUE!! :winkwink:

Thank you Kit my turtle dove. :hugs: I definitely feel more... confident? now that I've seen that heartbeat. I didn't know much I was expecting there to NOT be a heartbeat until I saw it. The nurse rushed out after we confirmed the heartbeat to fetch my OH and the girls. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Sorry about your temps lovey. :hugs:

Babyhopes2010- Can you get a blood test done sweets?


----------



## Mollykins

April- Your girls are adorable!! Reminds me of my girls.... they both look so much alike and they are blonde! While I am definitely not. :haha: Again... great pics. Beautiful girls. :flower:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls i am home gotta go bk on monday to hospital i gotta have another scan on monday not looking to good tho


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly! I am ok with it... I took two as I woke up randomly at 4 ish and took it as you do & then forgot and did another at 6.30 so :shrug: just waiting for a full chart and hopefully no spotting this cycle. I het to pee on twice the amount of sticks next cycle :yipee: 

Your scan picture is just beautiful :cloud9: so pleased for you and it going well - nub theorising is good from 12 weeks btw! I can't wait to perv at your baby's nub also a bit :argh: for you though blue! Blue! Blue!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Gorgeous photos lovey! 

Sarachka- maybe you are horrid at wrapping pressies because you were meant to squeeze air for the orphans? :haha: Really though, you are amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: molly! I am ok with it... I took two as I woke up randomly at 4 ish and took it as you do & then forgot and did another at 6.30 so :shrug: just waiting for a full chart and hopefully no spotting this cycle. I het to pee on twice the amount of sticks next cycle :yipee:
> 
> Your scan picture is just beautiful :cloud9: so pleased for you and it going well - nub theorising is good from 12 weeks btw! I can't wait to perv at your baby's nub also a bit :argh: for you though blue! Blue! Blue!

:happydance: I'm excited about the nub theorizing... I am no good at it though. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka..I think your idea regarding the car boot sale is a good one. It might actually be more cost effective to sell the second hand big heavy stuff and use the proceeds for postage than pay for excess posting and packaging?

Just a thought :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Now that I properly caught up... GOOD DAY TURTLES! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> i thinki will get some later Kit its killing me went yesterday but today i just cant tmi sorry

Yes, I started going down the same road a few weeks back and a couple of days of that horrid discomfort was enough to make me re-think some of my food. So far so good since! Fresh orange and bran flakes are THE FUTURE!! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: My name is Trin and I am a toilet paper checking addict
> 
> :rofl: and me lolClick to expand...

:haha:..sadly, me too...STILL!!! and knicker checker (Crunchie is too:haha:)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Your girls are adorable!! Reminds me of my girls.... they both look so much alike and they are blonde! While I am definitely not. :haha: Again... great pics. Beautiful girls. :flower:

thankyou hun! i was a blondie when i was younger so they must get it from me :D xx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ooohhh I thought you meant paranoid that the bathroom
> Had ran outta paper and you kept checking!
> 
> Mmm ladies are there many feelings as nice as laying in a bubble bath? Nope!

Agreed!! I don't know if anyone else uses it but Badedas is the business for a lovely, bubbly, beautifully scented bath :shower: I just had one and all I can say is ...ahhhhhhhhhhhhh :cloud9:

I'm now sitting in my dressing gown with wet hair (shocking eh?)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..your girls are really beautiful and such a credit to you. What a good job you're making of sticking to your guns over that donut :winkwink: Sometimes you have to make a stand eh?
> 
> thankyou hun :) i stuck to my guns i totally won :happydance: they have both gone to my dads now and i dont know what to do apart from pick up all their teddies they have left for me to tidy lol
> 
> how has your saturday been?Click to expand...

Oh lucky you getting to clear up the mess eh? :huh:

Never mind, at least you won "donuts at dawn"!!

My Saturday has been perfectly lovely thanks. Lazy breakfast, long walk followed by quick lunch then bubble bath:cloud9: OH is going to treat me to some chinese food for dinner....oooooohh I LOVE CHINESE FOOD!!! :munch::cloud9:

What you going to do with your free evening then??


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..your girls are really beautiful and such a credit to you. What a good job you're making of sticking to your guns over that donut :winkwink: Sometimes you have to make a stand eh?
> 
> thankyou hun :) i stuck to my guns i totally won :happydance: they have both gone to my dads now and i dont know what to do apart from pick up all their teddies they have left for me to tidy lol
> 
> how has your saturday been?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lucky you getting to clear up the mess eh? :huh:
> 
> Never mind, at least you won "donuts at dawn"!!
> 
> My Saturday has been perfectly lovely thanks. Lazy breakfast, long walk followed by quick lunch then bubble bath:cloud9: OH is going to treat me to some chinese food for dinner....oooooohh I LOVE CHINESE FOOD!!! :munch::cloud9:
> 
> What you going to do with your free evening then??Click to expand...

ahh that sounds like a lovely day, me well im actually not thinking of movin from this sofa until bedtime and then not get up until lunch time hahaha, as soon as my dad took the girls my sickness arrived so dont fancy doin anything really :/ 
i love chinese too but i have gone off of it :( xx


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- when do you find out is it's a boy or a girl?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..your girls are really beautiful and such a credit to you. What a good job you're making of sticking to your guns over that donut :winkwink: Sometimes you have to make a stand eh?
> 
> thankyou hun :) i stuck to my guns i totally won :happydance: they have both gone to my dads now and i dont know what to do apart from pick up all their teddies they have left for me to tidy lol
> 
> how has your saturday been?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lucky you getting to clear up the mess eh? :huh:
> 
> Never mind, at least you won "donuts at dawn"!!
> 
> My Saturday has been perfectly lovely thanks. Lazy breakfast, long walk followed by quick lunch then bubble bath:cloud9: OH is going to treat me to some chinese food for dinner....oooooohh I LOVE CHINESE FOOD!!! :munch::cloud9:
> 
> What you going to do with your free evening then??Click to expand...
> 
> ahh that sounds like a lovely day, me well im actually not thinking of movin from this sofa until bedtime and then not get up until lunch time hahaha, as soon as my dad took the girls my sickness arrived so dont fancy doin anything really :/
> i love chinese too but i have gone off of it :( xxClick to expand...

Sorry your :sick: has come back..rotten timing. Just take it easy and make sure OH earns his keep :winkwink::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- when do you find out is it's a boy or a girl?

16th February my lovely....I think I will let OH have his way.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..your girls are really beautiful and such a credit to you. What a good job you're making of sticking to your guns over that donut :winkwink: Sometimes you have to make a stand eh?
> 
> thankyou hun :) i stuck to my guns i totally won :happydance: they have both gone to my dads now and i dont know what to do apart from pick up all their teddies they have left for me to tidy lol
> 
> how has your saturday been?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lucky you getting to clear up the mess eh? :huh:
> 
> Never mind, at least you won "donuts at dawn"!!
> 
> My Saturday has been perfectly lovely thanks. Lazy breakfast, long walk followed by quick lunch then bubble bath:cloud9: OH is going to treat me to some chinese food for dinner....oooooohh I LOVE CHINESE FOOD!!! :munch::cloud9:
> 
> What you going to do with your free evening then??Click to expand...
> 
> ahh that sounds like a lovely day, me well im actually not thinking of movin from this sofa until bedtime and then not get up until lunch time hahaha, as soon as my dad took the girls my sickness arrived so dont fancy doin anything really :/
> i love chinese too but i have gone off of it :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry your :sick: has come back..rotten timing. Just take it easy and make sure OH earns his keep :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

i get it every evening and always am sick in the morning although nothing in my stomach, but sprite is helping me although im drinkin far too much at the moment lol OH has gone to Asda to get me some more erm 3rd trip there today lol oops x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- when do you find out is it's a boy or a girl?
> 
> 16th February my lovely....I think I will let OH have his way.Click to expand...

thats 2 days before my scan are you finding out? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh you all smell very clean from your bubble baths and suchlike! 

*Trin* thanks for those pics, they remind me that there _is_ sunshine and summer, I'd kind of forgotten! I'm in front of a roaring log fire so it's not all bad the winter, but it will be nice to be able to go out without bundling LO up in blankets all the time!

Oh yes, on the subject of blankets, *Sarachka* although I'm all for the boot sale option to raise funds, can you make sure my li'l offering goes to a bubba in need? As I make it I have a fond image of it snuggled round a :baby: You can always send me the address to send it to and I can send it from here, rather than wasting postage sending it to you:shrug: 

I'm allowed to post one message per blanket square...about to attack my first square...


----------



## Sarachka

I'm getting hungry and can't get OH on the phone to see when he'll be home.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka..I think your idea regarding the car boot sale is a good one. It might actually be more cost effective to sell the second hand big heavy stuff and use the proceeds for postage than pay for excess posting and packaging?
> Just a thought :-k

I am going to look into it, see how much work it would take. I think the church I used to attend might let me use their centre for a saturday sale. 



kit_cat said:


> Agreed!! I don't know if anyone else uses it but Badedas is the business for a lovely, bubbly, beautifully scented bath :shower: I just had one and all I can say is ...ahhhhhhhhhhhhh :cloud9:
> 
> I'm now sitting in my dressing gown with wet hair (shocking eh?)

LOVE badedas, one of the security guards at work recommended it and it's luuuusssshhh.



HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes, on the subject of blankets, *Sarachka* although I'm all for the boot sale option to raise funds, can you make sure my li'l offering goes to a bubba in need? As I make it I have a fond image of it snuggled round a :baby: You can always send me the address to send it to and I can send it from here, rather than wasting postage sending it to you:shrug:
> 
> I'm allowed to post one message per blanket square...about to attack my first square...

Oh yes lover don't worry, nothing brand new or handmade would be sold, all of that will defs go! It's just somethings like the childrens coats will be more cost-effective to sell. Which is annoying bc they'd also be the most useful thing to send too!!


----------



## Mollykins

I think I am going to wake up the OH now... lazy bones.


----------



## TrinityMom

ok girls I'm off to have dinner...fresh pasta and napoletana sauce :happydance: and watch the tv movie with oh...when in rome - no idea what it's about. But I'll pop back on afterwards while I'm waiting for true blood


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx to the girl who told tam to bring me a hamburger to the hospital made me feel a bit better woop woop


----------



## Sarachka

Oh my god! Lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Your girls are adorable!! Reminds me of my girls.... they both look so much alike and they are blonde! While I am definitely not. :haha: Again... great pics. Beautiful girls. :flower:
> 
> thankyou hun! i was a blondie when i was younger so they must get it from me :D xxClick to expand...

Me too but it went dark by the age of about 6. May have already sent this pic but my mum sent me this- it's a picture of Holly and of me at roughly the same age:haha:
 



Attached Files:







516.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Your girls are adorable!! Reminds me of my girls.... they both look so much alike and they are blonde! While I am definitely not. :haha: Again... great pics. Beautiful girls. :flower:
> 
> thankyou hun! i was a blondie when i was younger so they must get it from me :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too but it went dark by the age of about 6. May have already sent this pic but my mum sent me this- it's a picture of Holly and of me at roughly the same age:haha:Click to expand...

Oh my word! You are twins!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> ok girls I'm off to have dinner...fresh pasta and napoletana sauce :happydance: and watch the tv movie with oh...when in rome - no idea what it's about. But I'll pop back on afterwards while I'm waiting for true blood

Trinny Trin... take a peek at the first page. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Enjoy your dinner and film Trin:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have mild post ovulatory mittelschmerz. One would think that I was knitting a square a minute, but I'm actually just breaking my rule:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I have mild post ovulatory mittelschmerz. One would think that I was knitting a square a minute, but I'm actually just breaking my rule:blush:

I do the same when I am working on my origami. :blush: Speaking of which... I really must get motivated on that. I suppose when we take our walk later I will snag a branch...


----------



## want2bamum86

how is everyone i cud have dun with u all at the hospital with me 2day i know u all wud have tried cheering me up


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Your girls are adorable!! Reminds me of my girls.... they both look so much alike and they are blonde! While I am definitely not. :haha: Again... great pics. Beautiful girls. :flower:
> 
> thankyou hun! i was a blondie when i was younger so they must get it from me :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too but it went dark by the age of about 6. May have already sent this pic but my mum sent me this- it's a picture of Holly and of me at roughly the same age:haha:Click to expand...

you are identical! thats brilliant :)


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies :flower:

its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:

lovely pics April and Trin ! 

Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:

feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Your girls are adorable!! Reminds me of my girls.... they both look so much alike and they are blonde! While I am definitely not. :haha: Again... great pics. Beautiful girls. :flower:
> 
> thankyou hun! i was a blondie when i was younger so they must get it from me :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too but it went dark by the age of about 6. May have already sent this pic but my mum sent me this- it's a picture of Holly and of me at roughly the same age:haha:Click to expand...

oh my goodness.... your the same !!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:

thankyou :D 
ah thats a shame about tonight, il try be as entertaining as i can :/ lolx


----------



## Crunchie

Moll - I think its 22 Sept ... I see the GP on monday and I can have an early scan ...not sure If I want to try to wait till 7 weeks as If I go at 6 and they cant see a heartbeat I will drive myself :wacko: I just dunno :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:

YES! :juggle:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:

When are you planning on telling everyone? And of course your fellow turtles will entertain you! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:
> 
> thankyou :D
> ah thats a shame about tonight, il try be as entertaining as i can :/ lolxClick to expand...

Thanks :thumbup: I could treat myself to watching take me out and I have a non alcoholic bulmers I have in the fridge if I want to go crazy :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:
> 
> thankyou :D
> ah thats a shame about tonight, il try be as entertaining as i can :/ lolxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :thumbup: I could treat myself to watching take me out and I have a non alcoholic bulmers I have in the fridge if I want to go crazy :happydance:Click to expand...

oh the excitement of pregnancy life lol im on the sprite tonight lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/casserole-manger.gif Don't know what to cook for dinner! Frankensoup methinks....


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:
> 
> When are you planning on telling everyone? And of course your fellow turtles will entertain you! :hugs:Click to expand...

well I did want to wait till 12 weeks.... I have told no-one but we might tell parents at 7/8 after the first scan ....and then I will tell my BF as we are due to go to bruges when I am about 10/11 weeks and again the non drinking will raise alarms :haha:

after last time I just feel so nervous....... :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:
> 
> YES! :juggle:Click to expand...

I wish :nope:I could juggle


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Take it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks girlies!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yay Luna...a 000th post virtually guarantees you a :bfp: :winkwink:
> 
> Good job! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks you!!! So happy to have one :)

Ok, catching up now. You girlies were chatty while I was sleeping!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

I did it! I caught up on posts (well, posts since the last time I posted, not the 7,000 or so posts I've probably missed over the last few months :haha:).

Holly -- you and LO could really be twins! So adorable!
KitKat -- YAY for finding out the sex! Is it really not driving you bonkers not knowing? I'm losing my mind!
Molly -- I'm so glad your u/s went well! Yay for a little gummy bear heartbeat! I had my first ultrasound until 12+3 and it was super neat seeing LO wriggling around like crazy & looking so baby-like. Definitely go for 13 weeks. The nub theory page I always see cited is actually for 14 weeks (or 12 weeks gestation) so the closer to then the better as far as sex guessing goes. :winkwink:

I was called for a 2nd interview which I'm fairly certain means I'm about to get a job offer (I've never had a 2nd interview that didn't result in a job offer). I'm really excited but also super nervous about having an "I'm pregnant" discussion after an offer is made. Also nervous about confronting my current supervisor. Ah well. A promotion, 25% pay raise, a much shorter commute, and a real office (with windows and a door and everything! :haha:) is well worth a few days of awkward conversations!
Happy Saturday!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Your girls are adorable!! Reminds me of my girls.... they both look so much alike and they are blonde! While I am definitely not. :haha: Again... great pics. Beautiful girls. :flower:
> 
> thankyou hun! i was a blondie when i was younger so they must get it from me :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too but it went dark by the age of about 6. May have already sent this pic but my mum sent me this- it's a picture of Holly and of me at roughly the same age:haha:Click to expand...

I believe I have said it before but....DOPPELGANGER!!!!! That is so lovely that you are exactly alike :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:

Hello Crunchie :wave:

You're having the same problem that I had as I always drank at social occasions!! Now that everyone knows, I've had more than one person say to me that they suspected I might be pregnant due to my not partaking in the alcolholic beverages over Christmas :drunk:....what can you do though?:shrug:

PS - sorry, I can't juggle...or sing...or anything...I'm not very entertaining I'm afraid :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's fab Littlespy:thumbup: I really admire women who are confident like you, I would be going to the 2nd interview thinking they'd just made a mistake with the names:shy:
I still have boy vibes for you:blue: You haven't got a nub shot for us perchance?


Ladies!!! My DH just came into the room, no,_ not willy swinging,_ but proposing salmon, rice and green beans and is now in the kitchen:happydance:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/casserole-manger.gif Dinner problem solved!!

I suppose I did spend much of the afternoon painting the bathroom:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> MOLLY!!!!
> 
> Soooo happy for you sweetie....a li'l heartbeat for your li'l blueberry :cloud9: Thanks so much for posting the pic....oh and if you can wait so long, get at least a 12 week scan next to aid the nub team in their quest :thumbup:
> 
> Fantastic news love and it must be such a load off for you. Everything is going to be just perfect :cloud9:
> 
> In honour of our Logan Alexander, this entire post had to be BLUE!! :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you Kit my turtle dove. :hugs: I definitely feel more... confident? now that I've seen that heartbeat. I didn't know much I was expecting there to NOT be a heartbeat until I saw it. The nurse rushed out after we confirmed the heartbeat to fetch my OH and the girls. :cloud9:Click to expand...


Aw did the girls see the heartbeat too Molly thats lovely wish i could take Reece to our scan on wed but he will be at school, may discuss taking him out though think he would like that he is starting to get excited now:happydance:like you are finally :happydance:im so hapy for you sweetness:hugs:




Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: molly! I am ok with it... I took two as I woke up randomly at 4 ish and took it as you do & then forgot and did another at 6.30 so :shrug: just waiting for a full chart and hopefully no spotting this cycle. I het to pee on twice the amount of sticks next cycle :yipee:
> 
> Your scan picture is just beautiful :cloud9: so pleased for you and it going well - nub theorising is good from 12 weeks btw! I can't wait to perv at your baby's nub also a bit :argh: for you though blue! Blue! Blue!
> 
> :happydance: I'm excited about the nub theorizing... I am no good at it though. :dohh:Click to expand...

I cant wait to have my scan nubbed Jaynie think :pink::pink::pink::baby::dust: for me ladies :happydance:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i thinki will get some later Kit its killing me went yesterday but today i just cant tmi sorry
> 
> Yes, I started going down the same road a few weeks back and a couple of days of that horrid discomfort was enough to make me re-think some of my food. So far so good since! Fresh orange and bran flakes are THE FUTURE!! :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...


I just had this conversation with my grandma she says branflakes are the way forward too:thumbup:i have been eating special k red berries love it loads of grapes, strawberries and bananas maybe to much fruit??:shrug:




kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..your girls are really beautiful and such a credit to you. What a good job you're making of sticking to your guns over that donut :winkwink: Sometimes you have to make a stand eh?
> 
> thankyou hun :) i stuck to my guns i totally won :happydance: they have both gone to my dads now and i dont know what to do apart from pick up all their teddies they have left for me to tidy lol
> 
> how has your saturday been?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lucky you getting to clear up the mess eh? :huh:
> 
> Never mind, at least you won "donuts at dawn"!!
> 
> My Saturday has been perfectly lovely thanks. Lazy breakfast, long walk followed by quick lunch then bubble bath:cloud9: OH is going to treat me to some chinese food for dinner....oooooohh I LOVE CHINESE FOOD!!! :munch::cloud9:
> 
> What you going to do with your free evening then??Click to expand...

nom,nom chinese food is on its way to moi too Reece loves chicken fried rice eats the whole lot little greedy!!:thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:




Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:
> 
> thankyou :D
> ah thats a shame about tonight, il try be as entertaining as i can :/ lolxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :thumbup: I could treat myself to watching take me out and I have a non alcoholic bulmers I have in the fridge if I want to go crazy :happydance:Click to expand...

Of course we will well ill try lol im soo tired still :wacko:, thats one reason i told people early on as i was'nt drinking over xmas etc im not a pisshead but im expected or rather its expected of me to have a few shall we say:dohh:..non alcoholic bulmers did'nt know about that now i do im :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey LittleSpy :hi:

Great news about your job...looks great and you're definitely worth them taking the pain of a couple of months without you..tell them I said so!!

Yes, I am curious to know the sex, but OH is DESPERATE so we probably will find out next month.

Good luck and don't forget to let us know how your scan goes..it's on Monday right?

:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:
> 
> Hello Crunchie :wave:
> 
> You're having the same problem that I had as I always drank at social occasions!! Now that everyone knows, I've had more than one person say to me that they suspected I might be pregnant due to my not partaking in the alcolholic beverages over Christmas :drunk:....what can you do though?:shrug:
> 
> PS - sorry, I can't juggle...or sing...or anything...I'm not very entertaining I'm afraid :nope:Click to expand...

hi ya :flower:

its true, as hubby left he said it would be easy when people know as I dont think I will miss the drink as I never go mad ( well every now and again ) but I always have a few....that wont be a problem in a few weeks anyway :thumbup:

I am just not ready to tell anyone yet..... hmmmm any good at jokes ???


----------



## Sarachka

I have a joke!!

*What do you call a black person flying an aeroplane?*


----------



## Crunchie

oh new mummy.... I love a bravia beer with a lemonde top ! its taste the same as a regular one.....

I know some beer has 0.5 and states non-alcoholic....but is that ok ?|?

I just dont know ??? I stick to the 0.0 ones but I have tried to google it but not had much luck :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

i think i drank too much sprite to stop the nausea it went the total opposite :sick:


----------



## Sarachka

*Answer: a pilot, you racist! Why would it be anything else?!*
Haaaa I love how when I ask the question a look of panic crosses people's faces thinking "oh god what is she going to say?!"


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie, for your evening entertainment. Three perspectives of my studio, transformed at certain times of the month into The Lab:winkwink: Note stripey Ikea chaise long- I insisted on buying that when we moved to the new house and I was 7 months pregnant:happydance: It's very tidy in these shots, it's got messy again now, my New Year resolutions are slipping:blush:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5









015.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 5









016.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crunchie

oh new mummy I lie... its not bulmers !!!!!
 



Attached Files:







kopperberg.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie, for your evening entertainment. Three perspectives of my studio, transformed at certain times of the month into The Lab:winkwink: Note stripey Ikea chaise long- I insisted on buying that when we moved to the new house and I was 7 months pregnant:happydance: It's very tidy in these shots, it's got messy again now, my New Year resolutions are slipping:blush:

I think from the pics you have a realllllyy lovely house !!!! I think it look so lovely and homely and I think you have OCD as those are some NEAT rooms I have seen pics off !!!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to steal it from someone! Isn't there some seniority or something?? :haha:
> 
> We long term turtles have had many a post to nab over the thousands we've posted and you're one (possibly the only?) newish turtle who hasn't got a BFP yet, so you deserved the 13K post:hugs: Yay:yipee: for your :bfp:Click to expand...

Thanks HollyMonkey :)



poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg I've just caught up with the thread and I warn you all in advance that if I have a bloody miscarriage and am in no fit state to write myself, heaven forbid, then I certainly won't be asking a friend or DH to keep you abreast of developments as they're happening. There are priorities and certain codes of social conduct that I hope to respect in life.
> 
> Rhia/want2bamum your messages freaked me out.
> 
> I'm glad you wrote this as I commented and then thought I may be reprimanded by 'the elder turtles'...some of us have been through this recently-I for one am terrified and reading that post has thrown me for the day.
> None of it makes sense anyway-inconsistent.
> Sorry to rant,this just really did get my back up...and I'm tired....mehClick to expand...

I agree - I was really confused about that. It seems a situation to not take lightly.....



mummyApril said:


> i feel like sharing some photos of my little monkeys if you guys dont mind :)

Oh, my goodness... the cuteness! What lovely girls you have, April! Better watch out, you're going to have to keep the boys away!!! 



TrinityMom said:


> Hi :hi: My name is Trin and I am a toilet paper checking addict

I have been OBSESSIVELY checking...!!! 



HollyMonkey said:


> Me too but it went dark by the age of about 6. May have already sent this pic but my mum sent me this- it's a picture of Holly and of me at roughly the same age:haha:

Oh, you're twins!!! I love it! Sooooo cute!!!!

And Trin, your boys are quite fetching!! Love the pics you posted. And the lizard is cute :)


I'm on CD31 now, girls.... no AF in sight. No cramping, nothing. I have no symptoms. I was nauseous earlier this week, but the last two days I've been a hungry, hungry hippo. Eating more in the last two days than the whole first part of this week combined! It better be a baby in there, that's all I gotta say!

Temp is also quite up this morning. FF can't detect my O day, so I'm not sure when I did. 

The waiting is killing me! But, I shall wait... I will wait until Monday to test again. If I can wait that long!! :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey - what a lovely space you have there! What little critters do you have there?? I just love little critters... I used to have African Pygmy Hedgehogs :)


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to steal it from someone! Isn't there some seniority or something?? :haha:
> 
> We long term turtles have had many a post to nab over the thousands we've posted and you're one (possibly the only?) newish turtle who hasn't got a BFP yet, so you deserved the 13K post:hugs: Yay:yipee: for your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks HollyMonkey :)
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg I've just caught up with the thread and I warn you all in advance that if I have a bloody miscarriage and am in no fit state to write myself, heaven forbid, then I certainly won't be asking a friend or DH to keep you abreast of developments as they're happening. There are priorities and certain codes of social conduct that I hope to respect in life.
> 
> Rhia/want2bamum your messages freaked me out.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you wrote this as I commented and then thought I may be reprimanded by 'the elder turtles'...some of us have been through this recently-I for one am terrified and reading that post has thrown me for the day.
> None of it makes sense anyway-inconsistent.
> Sorry to rant,this just really did get my back up...and I'm tired....mehClick to expand...
> 
> I agree - I was really confused about that. It seems a situation to not take lightly.....
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i feel like sharing some photos of my little monkeys if you guys dont mind :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my goodness... the cuteness! What lovely girls you have, April! Better watch out, you're going to have to keep the boys away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: My name is Trin and I am a toilet paper checking addictClick to expand...
> 
> I have been OBSESSIVELY checking...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Me too but it went dark by the age of about 6. May have already sent this pic but my mum sent me this- it's a picture of Holly and of me at roughly the same age:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you're twins!!! I love it! Sooooo cute!!!!
> 
> And Trin, your boys are quite fetching!! Love the pics you posted. And the lizard is cute :)
> 
> 
> I'm on CD31 now, girls.... no AF in sight. No cramping, nothing. I have no symptoms. I was nauseous earlier this week, but the last two days I've been a hungry, hungry hippo. Eating more in the last two days than the whole first part of this week combined! It better be a baby in there, that's all I gotta say!
> 
> Temp is also quite up this morning. FF can't detect my O day, so I'm not sure when I did.
> 
> The waiting is killing me! But, I shall wait... I will wait until Monday to test again. If I can wait that long!! :shrug:Click to expand...

ah thankyou hun, fingers crossed for your bfp :D x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie, for your evening entertainment. Three perspectives of my studio, transformed at certain times of the month into The Lab:winkwink: Note stripey Ikea chaise long- I insisted on buying that when we moved to the new house and I was 7 months pregnant:happydance: It's very tidy in these shots, it's got messy again now, my New Year resolutions are slipping:blush:
> 
> I think from the pics you have a realllllyy lovely house !!!! I think it look so lovely and homely and I think you have OCD as those are some NEAT rooms I have seen pics off !!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

me! Ocd!!! :rofl:
I just need to take a pic of my studio as it _actually_ is to prove NOT! I took those pics in a fit of pride at my *huge* tidying effort:bodyb:
DH however has massive ocd, it's one of the things we bicker about:haha:

But thanks for your kind words about our house- we are in love with it and it was a real lucky find:cloud9: Still a bit of decorating to finish though...


----------



## mummyApril

iv been listening to mozart today and it makes me want to play my flute but i really dont think i have the puff for it at the moment lol x


----------



## LunaLady

I played flute in band in school! Well, for five years until high school. I was afraid of being a 'band geek'. If I had it to do over again, I'd make my bratty self stay in band. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Next week we have been in our current house for a year, we viewed a house 4 doors down and I reallllllllyyyyyyyy loved it all clean and perfect but we just didnt have enough money :cry:

this one came up but it needed work.... I begged my husband that we shouldnt buy it as I would be a nightmare to live with ...but NO he said he could handle it 

we needed to knock down walls and rebuild ...decorate all the rooms and I tell you for the first six months I cried everyweek... I had no wardobes and all my clothes had that constant white building dust on them ...my old house was perfect 

but he was right ! its a lovely place to live even if we do have the most huge mortgage ! 

it will be finished one day :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

your house does ;ook lovely


----------



## poas

Crunchie,I stupidly didn't realise how close our due dates are!!!
I have my early scan on friday....the wait is awful eh?
I hope everyone is feeling happy,healthy and sane(ish) tonight?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> I played flute in band in school! Well, for five years until high school. I was afraid of being a 'band geek'. If I had it to do over again, I'd make my bratty self stay in band. :haha:

i was exactly the same i kinda played it in secret in high school as my nan loved me playing and i could of got a scholarship but silly me was too interested in being a teenager, i rarely play it now as just dont have the time i do miss a good ol jam :) 
what grade were you? x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie, for your evening entertainment. Three perspectives of my studio, transformed at certain times of the month into The Lab:winkwink: Note stripey Ikea chaise long- I insisted on buying that when we moved to the new house and I was 7 months pregnant:happydance: It's very tidy in these shots, it's got messy again now, my New Year resolutions are slipping:blush:
> 
> I think from the pics you have a realllllyy lovely house !!!! I think it look so lovely and homely and I think you have OCD as those are some NEAT rooms I have seen pics off !!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> me! Ocd!!! :rofl:
> I just need to take a pic of my studio as it _actually_ is to prove NOT! I took those pics in a fit of pride at my *huge* tidying effort:bodyb:
> DH however has massive ocd, it's one of the things we bicker about:haha:
> 
> But thanks for your kind words about our house- we are in love with it and it was a real lucky find:cloud9: Still a bit of decorating to finish though...Click to expand...

Well yes, I have to agree...whether tidy or messy it's a beautiful home :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

how is your pot Kit?

Got some oj!!


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunchie,I stupidly didn't realise how close our due dates are!!!
> I have my early scan on friday....the wait is awful eh?
> I hope everyone is feeling happy,healthy and sane(ish) tonight?

ohhhhh poas I will live through you until I have mine !!!! 

the days drag on and on and on :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Next week we have been in our current house for a year, we viewed a house 4 doors down and I reallllllllyyyyyyyy loved it all clean and perfect but we just didnt have enough money :cry:
> 
> this one came up but it needed work.... I begged my husband that we shouldnt buy it as I would be a nightmare to live with ...but NO he said he could handle it
> 
> we needed to knock down walls and rebuild ...decorate all the rooms and I tell you for the first six months I cried everyweek... I had no wardobes and all my clothes had that constant white building dust on them ...my old house was perfect
> 
> but he was right ! its a lovely place to live even if we do have the most huge mortgage !
> 
> it will be finished one day :wacko:

And also, this way lovely Crunchster..it truly is YOUR home and not what someone else created. As my wee mum always says..the tougher the job, the more satisfying the end result:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dad plays the flute:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I played flute in band in school! Well, for five years until high school. I was afraid of being a 'band geek'. If I had it to do over again, I'd make my bratty self stay in band. :haha:
> 
> i was exactly the same i kinda played it in secret in high school as my nan loved me playing and i could of got a scholarship but silly me was too interested in being a teenager, i rarely play it now as just dont have the time i do miss a good ol jam :)
> what grade were you? xClick to expand...

I rarely play mine, either - I'm not even sure where it is! But, funny - ever time I pick is up I can still do all my scales and read the music. I haven't played it in years, though!

I was ages 10-15 that I played - grades 3-9. My school district had elementary grades k-6, then jr. high grades 7-9 and high school grades 10-12. Which is a bit off from 'normal'.


----------



## Sarachka

I play the skin flute!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> how is your pot Kit?
> 
> Got some oj!!

Well, my pot is starting to look very pot like! I am indeed reaching the stage where I will not be able to squeeze into my own clothes and the belly bands will be essential! How is yours coming along?? We will need to update the pics won't we?

Excellent! OJ really helps as long as you take it regularly...and plenty of water too.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I play the skin flute!

:rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka! Hahaha!


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I play the skin flute!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I second that Kit...That actually made me snort a little!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Crunchie,I stupidly didn't realise how close our due dates are!!!
> I have my early scan on friday....the wait is awful eh?
> I hope everyone is feeling happy,healthy and sane(ish) tonight?

:wave: poas!

Waiting for scans is properly rubbish isn't it...the days totally drag by :nope:

As for happy and healthy - CHECK
Sane (ish)- hmmmm, debatable as usual :winkwink:

How are you doing m'dear? :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

we knocked this wall down on the first day !

first pic is the new living room :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







wall.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 16









room.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 5









Backup (8).jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

I used to play the clarinet....the wood variety :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Next week we have been in our current house for a year, we viewed a house 4 doors down and I reallllllllyyyyyyyy loved it all clean and perfect but we just didnt have enough money :cry:
> 
> this one came up but it needed work.... I begged my husband that we shouldnt buy it as I would be a nightmare to live with ...but NO he said he could handle it
> 
> we needed to knock down walls and rebuild ...decorate all the rooms and I tell you for the first six months I cried everyweek... I had no wardobes and all my clothes had that constant white building dust on them ...my old house was perfect
> 
> but he was right ! its a lovely place to live even if we do have the most huge mortgage !
> 
> it will be finished one day :wacko:
> 
> And also, this way lovely Crunchster..it truly is YOUR home and not what someone else created. As my wee mum always says..the tougher the job, the more satisfying the end result:cloud9:Click to expand...

you are a wise one kit my dear


----------



## new mummy2010

LittleSpy said:


> I did it! I caught up on posts (well, posts since the last time I posted, not the 7,000 or so posts I've probably missed over the last few months :haha:).
> 
> Holly -- you and LO could really be twins! So adorable!
> KitKat -- YAY for finding out the sex! Is it really not driving you bonkers not knowing? I'm losing my mind!
> Molly -- I'm so glad your u/s went well! Yay for a little gummy bear heartbeat! I had my first ultrasound until 12+3 and it was super neat seeing LO wriggling around like crazy & looking so baby-like. Definitely go for 13 weeks. The nub theory page I always see cited is actually for 14 weeks (or 12 weeks gestation) so the closer to then the better as far as sex guessing goes. :winkwink:
> 
> I was called for a 2nd interview which I'm fairly certain means I'm about to get a job offer (I've never had a 2nd interview that didn't result in a job offer). I'm really excited but also super nervous about having an "I'm pregnant" discussion after an offer is made. Also nervous about confronting my current supervisor. Ah well. A promotion, 25% pay raise, a much shorter commute, and a real office (with windows and a door and everything! :haha:) is well worth a few days of awkward conversations!
> Happy Saturday!

well done little spy hope you get the job:happydance:sounds like the ideal package:thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> how is your pot Kit?
> 
> Got some oj!!
> 
> Well, my pot is starting to look very pot like! I am indeed reaching the stage where I will not be able to squeeze into my own clothes and the belly bands will be essential! How is yours coming along?? We will need to update the pics won't we?
> 
> Excellent! OJ really helps as long as you take it regularly...and plenty of water too.Click to expand...

Yes will in the week :thumbup:today its big and bloated:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Great pics Crunchie...what a difference you've made!:thumbup:


----------



## poas

Glad to hear it Kit! I don't think anyone on here is the full ticket...that's why I like it :)
I'm counting down the days till my scan-throwing in major mood swings for luck!!
Where in bucks are you?
And Crunchie-I wouldnt live through me right now lol...if I'm not laughing maniacally I'm breaking/spilling stuff or yawning...not to forget verging on tears!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Photos demonstrating my OCD:haha: Just took'em...my table; my workbench; my chaise long. 
And the bathroom cabinet knobs that are drying on my table...new colour to match the new towels for bathroom- my "accent" colour as Kit poshly called it:happydance:
And LO playing Mozart on the piano:haha: 
I figure that if you create things then you need to make mess, DH says I should just clear up after myself, I guess he's right:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4









009.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









006.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Great pics Crunchie...what a difference you've made!:thumbup:

the lady we bought the house from said that she laid that carpet as you couldnt tell what stains are on it :nope: I was like that has to GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Glad to hear it Kit! I don't think anyone on here is the full ticket...that's why I like it :)
> I'm counting down the days till my scan-throwing in major mood swings for luck!!
> Where in bucks are you?
> And Crunchie-I wouldnt live through me right now lol...if I'm not laughing maniacally I'm breaking/spilling stuff or yawning...not to forget verging on tears!!!

oh tell me about it, I almost cried in waitrose and then in wicks earlier when the mean lady on till wouldnt change my fiver so I could get a drink for the machine !!! how mean....she said she cant as people in the past have got confused and ended up with their till being down :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I played flute in band in school! Well, for five years until high school. I was afraid of being a 'band geek'. If I had it to do over again, I'd make my bratty self stay in band. :haha:
> 
> i was exactly the same i kinda played it in secret in high school as my nan loved me playing and i could of got a scholarship but silly me was too interested in being a teenager, i rarely play it now as just dont have the time i do miss a good ol jam :)
> what grade were you? xClick to expand...
> 
> I rarely play mine, either - I'm not even sure where it is! But, funny - ever time I pick is up I can still do all my scales and read the music. I haven't played it in years, though!
> 
> I was ages 10-15 that I played - grades 3-9. My school district had elementary grades k-6, then jr. high grades 7-9 and high school grades 10-12. Which is a bit off from 'normal'.Click to expand...

oh wow iv played it since i was 10 my dad moved over to canada and we lived with my nan and he sent me one! (didnt have much money) and iv treasured it id cry if i lost it lol my nan loves hearing me play so normally have to get it out if she mentions it lol :)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Photos demonstrating my OCD:haha: Just took'em...my table; my workbench; my chaise long.
> And the bathroom cabinet knobs that are drying on my table...new colour to match the new towels for bathroom- my "accent" colour as Kit poshly called it:happydance:
> And LO playing Mozart on the piano:haha:
> I figure that if you create things then you need to make mess, DH says I should just clear up after myself, I guess he's right:shrug:

I have a hot pink accent winkwink:) wall in my kitchen... I did it because it will be years before we can replace it ....I lovvvvvveeeeeee it !!! 

ignore him.....


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I used to play the clarinet....the wood variety :winkwink:

i brought a clarinet a while ago played it for a while and got bored :/ lol so i sold it again x


----------



## want2bamum86

hi im bk got headache now ffs


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Glad to hear it Kit! I don't think anyone on here is the full ticket...that's why I like it :)
> I'm counting down the days till my scan-throwing in major mood swings for luck!!
> Where in bucks are you?
> And Crunchie-I wouldnt live through me right now lol...if I'm not laughing maniacally I'm breaking/spilling stuff or yawning...not to forget verging on tears!!!

Haha..no you're right, we're all a little lacking in sanity but in a good way I hope.:thumbup:

I'm in Milton Keynes..where are you?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey - what are you making in your studio?

Cute little baby hands playing the piano!!! So sweet!

April - I do feel a bit bad I can't find my flute! But, DH and I bought our first house and we moved a few months ago and it must be in one of the boxes that hasn't been unpacked, yet.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Great pics Crunchie...what a difference you've made!:thumbup:
> 
> the lady we bought the house from said that she laid that carpet as you couldnt tell what stains are on it :nope: I was like that has to GOOOOOOOOOOOClick to expand...

:sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie tell me about it! When we moved to our house it was an old couple who'd been here who'd painted everything in gloss deep apricot or salmon with flowery brown carpet everywhere!:sick: 
Looks fab your place:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey - what are you making in your studio?
> 
> Cute little baby hands playing the piano!!! So sweet!
> 
> April - I do feel a bit bad I can't find my flute! But, DH and I bought our first house and we moved a few months ago and it must be in one of the boxes that hasn't been unpacked, yet.

im sure its there somewhere lol x


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it Kit! I don't think anyone on here is the full ticket...that's why I like it :)
> I'm counting down the days till my scan-throwing in major mood swings for luck!!
> Where in bucks are you?
> And Crunchie-I wouldnt live through me right now lol...if I'm not laughing maniacally I'm breaking/spilling stuff or yawning...not to forget verging on tears!!!
> 
> Haha..no you're right, we're all a little lacking in sanity but in a good way I hope.:thumbup:
> 
> I'm in Milton Keynes..where are you?Click to expand...

Just down the road really,a village the other side of buckingham (to you) called finmere.
And I definitely think it's a good thing...I thought I was soooooo strange,now I realise that amongst the right people,I'm fairly 'normal' :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you made me laugh with your skin flute! 
Bet you play the skin clarinet too.
DH is buying more chickens on the internet:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...IMHO, I think that it's the things/mess/personal bits that make a house a home. We need to leave the clinical tidyness thing to the dentist surely? Tell your OH I said that :smug:

Can you tell I'm a bit on the less OCD side too?:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> its crunchie the knicker checker here.... I actually hold my breath when I wipe :wacko:
> 
> lovely pics April and Trin !
> 
> Had lovely cuddles today with bubba.....so sweet !!! :baby:
> 
> feeling sorry for myself ....my bil invited to a mojitio night tonight but If I go and dont drink they will know ! I alwaysssssss drink ! I have to pretend last week buy sneaking non alcoholic beer in the kitchen into my glass and chucking the bottle .... so OH is going and I am staying here as I feel tired today so I am home alone ! will you ladies keep me entertained :hugs:

I have exactly the same dilemma. I'm meant to be going to a poker evening at my friend's house, where, knowing her and her dh, there will be MANY cocktails. I'm meant to be defending my title :haha: I can't play to save my life but I was just less drunk than everyone else. Anyway, if I don't drink, they will know...and there won't be any non-alcoholic alternatives! 

But my bil may save us. He is arriving from China with his new wife on friday but I don't know what time yet. Hopefully we can just say we can't go because we're meeting them at the airport


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it Kit! I don't think anyone on here is the full ticket...that's why I like it :)
> I'm counting down the days till my scan-throwing in major mood swings for luck!!
> Where in bucks are you?
> And Crunchie-I wouldnt live through me right now lol...if I'm not laughing maniacally I'm breaking/spilling stuff or yawning...not to forget verging on tears!!!
> 
> oh tell me about it, I almost cried in waitrose and then in wicks earlier when the mean lady on till wouldnt change my fiver so I could get a drink for the machine !!! how mean....she said she cant as people in the past have got confused and ended up with their till being down :dohh:Click to expand...

Wow! It worries me a little that people who can't change a £5 note are working around power tools and the like....lol x


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie tell me about it! When we moved to our house it was an old couple who'd been here who'd painted everything in gloss deep apricot or salmon with flowery brown carpet everywhere!:sick:
> Looks fab your place:thumbup:


ta huni ! 

our house had wood pannelling everywhere....its still in the kitchen ! I felt like I was on a ship for months !!! 

Do you have any bantom chickens ??? I really like them and the diddy eggs they lay :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Photos demonstrating my OCD:haha: Just took'em...my table; my workbench; my chaise long.
> And the bathroom cabinet knobs that are drying on my table...new colour to match the new towels for bathroom- my "accent" colour as Kit poshly called it:happydance:
> And LO playing Mozart on the piano:haha:
> I figure that if you create things then you need to make mess, DH says I should just clear up after myself, I guess he's right:shrug:


Messy girl:blush:, love the pink knobs:thumbup:i want a pink room in our house!!! Little Hollymonkey a musician in the making:thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Great pics Crunchie...what a difference you've made!:thumbup:
> 
> the lady we bought the house from said that she laid that carpet as you couldnt tell what stains are on it :nope: I was like that has to GOOOOOOOOOOOClick to expand...

OMMG thats gross :haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I used to play the clarinet....the wood variety :winkwink:
> 
> i brought a clarinet a while ago played it for a while and got bored :/ lol so i sold it again xClick to expand...

How cool, we have a multi-talented musician in our midst ladies!! Do you play lots of instruments then (no need for comment Sarachka :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey - what are you making in your studio?
> 
> Cute little baby hands playing the piano!!! So sweet!
> 
> April - I do feel a bit bad I can't find my flute! But, DH and I bought our first house and we moved a few months ago and it must be in one of the boxes that hasn't been unpacked, yet.

Ooo lots and lots of things! I try to get up way before LO (not difficult, she sleeps til 8 or sometimes 9!) and not touch my computer and get some making done- I'm mainly making a backdrop for a 3 little pigs puppet show at the moment, but bathroom decorating took over a bit this week:growlmad: 
Painting, sewing, puppet making are my main things....

The dinner bell has rung......catch you in a bit.....


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I used to play the clarinet....the wood variety :winkwink:
> 
> i brought a clarinet a while ago played it for a while and got bored :/ lol so i sold it again xClick to expand...
> 
> How cool, we have a multi-talented musician in our midst ladies!! Do you play lots of instruments then (no need for comment Sarachka :haha:)Click to expand...

lol i used to not really anymore, iv always taught myself out of boredom mainly but i used to play treble (recorder), clarinet, piano n play flute fluent the others were messing around, i reallly want a saxophone though!


----------



## poas

I am off to bed as I cannot keep my eyes open!!!!
Good night all :)


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, how fun!!

But, HollyMonkey - what little critters are in the cages? I must know!! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I used to play the clarinet....the wood variety :winkwink:
> 
> i brought a clarinet a while ago played it for a while and got bored :/ lol so i sold it again xClick to expand...
> 
> How cool, we have a multi-talented musician in our midst ladies!! Do you play lots of instruments then (no need for comment Sarachka :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> lol i used to not really anymore, iv always taught myself out of boredom mainly but i used to play treble (recorder), clarinet, piano n play flute fluent the others were messing around, i reallly want a saxophone though!Click to expand...

Yep..can't argue with the coolness of a saxophone :coolio:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night poas! Sleep well :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

OH is cooking :sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I play the skin flute!

:rofl: that's all I kept thinking when I was reading these flute posts!!


----------



## want2bamum86

oh is here cuddled up with me well nice


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear April..maybe you don't feel much like smelling the cooking let alone eating it? :sick:


----------



## new mummy2010

:shrug:


want2bamum86 said:


> oh is here cuddled up with me well nice

Thought he was away thats why scan was cancelled:shrug:

How come they let you out they would,nt usually


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie tell me about it! When we moved to our house it was an old couple who'd been here who'd painted everything in gloss deep apricot or salmon with flowery brown carpet everywhere!:sick:
> Looks fab your place:thumbup:

We had brown mottled carpets and wallpaper with grey stripes and yellow flowers! But our kitchen was the best: It had orange and brown lino that covered the floor and 3/4 of the way up the walls!!!! We called it our 70's party kitchen because it is HUGE and had ONE built in cupboard. And the bathroom was PINK

When we pulled up the carpets we found beautiful oregon pine floorboards - really wide and pretty


----------



## new mummy2010

night poas im off soon to watch some tv in beddybyes with OH


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie tell me about it! When we moved to our house it was an old couple who'd been here who'd painted everything in gloss deep apricot or salmon with flowery brown carpet everywhere!:sick:
> Looks fab your place:thumbup:
> 
> We had brown mottled carpets and wallpaper with grey stripes and yellow flowers! But our kitchen was the best: It had orange and brown lino that covered the floor and 3/4 of the way up the walls!!!! We called it our 70's party kitchen because it is HUGE and had ONE built in cupboard. And the bathroom was PINK
> 
> When we pulled up the carpets we found beautiful oregon pine floorboards - really wide and prettyClick to expand...

Sounds nothing less than psychedelic Trin! Not to be looked at without shades on :winkwink: It's nice to have a find like your floorboards isn't it. Did you have to do much to them or were they in good shape?


----------



## poas

Can't get comfortable....so I'm here to thread spy :) does anyone have or have any of you heard of a bruised skin feeling as a side effect to preg?
I didn't have it with my son,nor in any of the failed pregnancies,but feel so sore now!!


----------



## TrinityMom

DH is calling me..think I'm neglecting him :blush: There's an art movie on that we watched ages ago _Everything is Illuminated_ so he wants me to come watch. It's set in the Ukraine so I'll probably just think of Sarachka the whole time 
(TOTALLY not in a creepy way :haha: :blush:)


----------



## kit_cat

Night night newmummy :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie tell me about it! When we moved to our house it was an old couple who'd been here who'd painted everything in gloss deep apricot or salmon with flowery brown carpet everywhere!:sick:
> Looks fab your place:thumbup:
> 
> We had brown mottled carpets and wallpaper with grey stripes and yellow flowers! But our kitchen was the best: It had orange and brown lino that covered the floor and 3/4 of the way up the walls!!!! We called it our 70's party kitchen because it is HUGE and had ONE built in cupboard. And the bathroom was PINK
> 
> When we pulled up the carpets we found beautiful oregon pine floorboards - really wide and prettyClick to expand...

My kitchen sounds like yours, Trin! Brown and orange and yellow floors... in really good condition, though - at least. We bought the house last fall and the man who owned it was the original owner - bought it in 1977! Never changed a thing - but either he had OCD or never lived there because the house is in PRISTINE condition. The carpets look new - as new as a brown shag can, but they look great. I think we've put more wear on them in the time we've lived here than the 33 years the guy lived here! LOL!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie tell me about it! When we moved to our house it was an old couple who'd been here who'd painted everything in gloss deep apricot or salmon with flowery brown carpet everywhere!:sick:
> Looks fab your place:thumbup:
> 
> We had brown mottled carpets and wallpaper with grey stripes and yellow flowers! But our kitchen was the best: It had orange and brown lino that covered the floor and 3/4 of the way up the walls!!!! We called it our 70's party kitchen because it is HUGE and had ONE built in cupboard. And the bathroom was PINK
> 
> When we pulled up the carpets we found beautiful oregon pine floorboards - really wide and prettyClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds nothing less than psychedelic Trin! Not to be looked at without shades on :winkwink: It's nice to have a find like your floorboards isn't it. Did you have to do much to them or were they in good shape?Click to expand...

They were in a shocking state in the kitchen but the other rooms just had to be sanded and sealed. We redid most of the house in 2007. Now we just need to build a bathroom for ME


----------



## babyhopes2010

really cramping up :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Can't get comfortable....so I'm here to thread spy :) does anyone have or have any of you heard of a bruised skin feeling as a side effect to preg?
> I didn't have it with my son,nor in any of the failed pregnancies,but feel so sore now!!

I've honestly never heard of this and I certainly haven't had it myself. I take it this is what you're feeling just now or have you had it before today? Maybe some of the other ladies might know........?? :shrug:


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> really cramping up :cry:

Clare bear try not to worry,i had this,remember....pma xxx


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> really cramping up :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> really cramping up :cry:

Keep calm love..early pregnancy cramping is very normal and common. As long as there's no blood, don't panic :hugs:


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Can't get comfortable....so I'm here to thread spy :) does anyone have or have any of you heard of a bruised skin feeling as a side effect to preg?
> I didn't have it with my son,nor in any of the failed pregnancies,but feel so sore now!!
> 
> I've honestly never heard of this and I certainly haven't had it myself. I take it this is what you're feeling just now or have you had it before today? Maybe some of the other ladies might know........?? :shrug:Click to expand...

It started last night,no actual bruises but my legs and hips mainly feel just like they should be purple!!!
I shall google it :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Oh dear April..maybe you don't feel much like smelling the cooking let alone eating it? :sick:

no definitely not lol ew haha x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thanks theres no blood atall just cramping,i hope it eases as this terrifies me :( xx

dude,dont call me clare bear :haha: i dont want the name sticking,have u thought about the plan next weekend,either way ill come see you :) xx


----------



## Sarachka

Trinty I love that film, even though it makws ukraine seem a lot more behind the times than it actually is. Love the sound track


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> really cramping up :cry:

yes pma clare i still get cramps n ow its normal as long as no bleed:thumbup:

night loves


----------



## poas

It varies with everyone,but my cramps only really eased off in the last couple days,its just bean cosying on down lovely xx


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> really cramping up :cry:

oh hun, i had this when i first was pregnant and i was constantly worried you have to remember all thats going on in there right now you will feel crampy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Thanks theres no blood atall just cramping,i hope it eases as this terrifies me :( xx
> 
> dude,dont call me clare bear :haha: i dont want the name sticking,have u thought about the plan next weekend,either way ill come see you :) xx

I know, it's horrible but honestly the cramps I had early on were actually worse than the cramping I'd normally have with AF! You'll be just fine :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Oh, how fun!!
> 
> But, HollyMonkey - what little critters are in the cages? I must know!! :awww:

In the penthouse apartment are Moppy and PomPom, my guinea pigs. 1st floor is Blossom my lop-eared rabbit, and on the ground floor is Bambi, my little snuffly brown rabbit:awww: They have free run of the studio and balcony it gives onto


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thanks ladies,no bleeding its just that it feels wierd and the cramping gets worse the more i need a wee lol :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> Thanks ladies,no bleeding its just that it feels wierd and the cramping gets worse the more i need a wee lol :haha:

I have exactly that! I was complaining earlier :haha:
I tell you what, I'll have PMA for you and you have PMA for me...ok?


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies,no bleeding its just that it feels wierd and the cramping gets worse the more i need a wee lol :haha:
> 
> I have exactly that! I was complaining earlier :haha:
> I tell you what, I'll have PMA for you and you have PMA for me...ok?Click to expand...

deal:thumbup:
i said to dh i need a wee its making cramping worse he was like go wee.
does anyone else feel like there coming on constantly but then wipe and check lol and there nothing apart from cm??


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> Thanks ladies,no bleeding its just that it feels wierd and the cramping gets worse the more i need a wee lol :haha:

That seems normal lol.
I will not call you cb again...for now lol,you should look at this-it's ridiculous!!Cant answer all the q's yet but im sure that doesnt matter as it gave me 30%boy,69%girl....what about the other % ?lol
It is however something to do...

https://www.childbirth.org/cgi-bin/boyorgirl.pl

Edit-I do the 'scary wipe check thing' too!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

So.....I keep thinking about doing the turtle awards....who's up for a laugh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*babyhopes* I had cramping too with LO early on, try not to worry:flower:

Just had dinner and ready to hit the sack now! :sleep: 

Sleep well my friends and all your little poppy seeds and apple seeds and prunes and avocados and the like! We are a veritable green grocers here!! Sometimes I think my desire to have a food ticker outweighs my desire to have a baby:haha: 

Sweet dreams all:kiss::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> So.....I keep thinking about doing the turtle awards....who's up for a laugh?

me! :holly:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> So.....I keep thinking about doing the turtle awards....who's up for a laugh?

go on.................
ill win the biggest worry at 4 wks pregnant :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies,no bleeding its just that it feels wierd and the cramping gets worse the more i need a wee lol :haha:
> 
> I have exactly that! I was complaining earlier :haha:
> I tell you what, I'll have PMA for you and you have PMA for me...ok?Click to expand...
> 
> deal:thumbup:
> i said to dh i need a wee its making cramping worse he was like go wee.
> does anyone else feel like there coming on constantly but then wipe and check lol and there nothing apart from cm??Click to expand...

YEP :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> So.....I keep thinking about doing the turtle awards....who's up for a laugh?

We should arrange a meeting time when most of us can be here at the same time for the awards ceremony....

Edit: Or alternatively right now!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So.....I keep thinking about doing the turtle awards....who's up for a laugh?
> 
> me! :holly:Click to expand...

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me


----------



## Mollykins

I'm lurking- fire away the awards. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Do it!!! 
Ps...feel an urge for kfc...which I hate?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies,no bleeding its just that it feels wierd and the cramping gets worse the more i need a wee lol :haha:
> 
> I have exactly that! I was complaining earlier :haha:
> I tell you what, I'll have PMA for you and you have PMA for me...ok?Click to expand...
> 
> deal:thumbup:
> i said to dh i need a wee its making cramping worse he was like go wee.
> does anyone else feel like there coming on constantly but then wipe and check lol and there nothing apart from cm??Click to expand...

And I'll have PMA for both of you in the case of mutual wobble:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm lurking- fire away the awards. :thumbup:

Yay!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Excellent...the TA's shall take place then. Place/time to be confirmed. However, I need everyone's help. I don't think I should choose all the awards but everyone should. If I work out a system where everyone chooses another turtles award (I tell you who you are awarding by PM but you decide what the award is for) then you all PM me your decisions back and then the TAs can be arranged?

How does that sound? Too complicated? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm ready for the awards!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Awards! Awards!:holly::holly::holly:
Bet you're glad you didn't go out tonight now Cruuuuuuunchie!


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Do it!!!
> Ps...feel an urge for kfc...which I hate?!

kfc :sick: chinese=:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Excellent...the TA's shall take place then. Place/time to be confirmed. However, I need everyone's help. I don't think I should choose all the awards but everyone should. If I work out a system where everyone chooses another turtles award (I tell you who you are awarding by PM but you decide what the award is for) then you all PM me your decisions back and then the TAs can be arranged?
> 
> How does that sound? Too complicated? :shrug:

ohhhhh you sound like a fab team leader :thumbup:

im in x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Excellent...the TA's shall take place then. Place/time to be confirmed. However, I need everyone's help. I don't think I should choose all the awards but everyone should. If I work out a system where everyone chooses another turtles award (I tell you who you are awarding by PM but you decide what the award is for) then you all PM me your decisions back and then the TAs can be arranged?
> 
> How does that sound? Too complicated? :shrug:

I'll do whatever you tell me to Kit, you're the official Awards Coordinator:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv gotta go,dh is pissed off im neglecting him as i dont need hes spermies he says :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I'll do whatever you tell me to Kit! ... I bet my OH wishes I'd say that to him! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That will be hilarious coz we'll all find out who awarded who what, after the event:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off to bed then, to mull over my thankyou speech:haha: I look forward to you PMing my prizewinner *Kit*:thumbup:

This will be FUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!:fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit... I think it's a brilliant idea! Oh how that will while away some towards our ovulation/testing/scan/breathe easy day! :yipee: :yipee: it's gonna be sooo much fun!


----------



## kit_cat

Right..but, this will only work for those who are definitely IN. I will start the PM's now.........:happydance: but don't tell who you've got to anyone and only tell me the award!! :happydance:

Deal??


----------



## Crunchie

Deallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes definitely! 

Who's in then speak now or forever hold your peace/piece (I found both appropriate here)

night holly :sleep: well my love, I'm sure we'll speak tomorrow! Sweet dreams lover.


----------



## mummyApril

im off to bed now lovely ladies you can pm me about awards if you like kit can i tell you tomorrow? x


----------



## emandi

Hello my dears :flower:,
I am a victim of bad joke :cry:
 



Attached Files:







22012011256.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 12


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Right..but, this will only work for those who are definitely IN. I will start the PM's now.........:happydance: but don't tell who you've got to anyone and only tell me the award!! :happydance:
> 
> Deal??

PM mine but I'll send my award to you in the morning, I don't want to make a rash decision with sleep upon me. Is that ok, and then do the announcements in the evening but a bit earlier for Trin and me? I don't want to miss them but so :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi... 

Have you started your :af: and then got this line on a hpt?


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Hello my dears :flower:,
> I am a victim of bad joke :cry:

Oh no... talk to us about it?:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: emandi...
> 
> Have you started your :af: and then got this line on a hpt?

emandi ??????!!!!!! why a bad joke ???


----------



## HollyMonkey

In the time limit Emandi? I see a line.....
Why the :cry:?
:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, how fun!!
> 
> But, HollyMonkey - what little critters are in the cages? I must know!! :awww:
> 
> In the penthouse apartment are Moppy and PomPom, my guinea pigs. 1st floor is Blossom my lop-eared rabbit, and on the ground floor is Bambi, my little snuffly brown rabbit:awww: They have free run of the studio and balcony it gives ontoClick to expand...

Awwww :awww: How sweet!! I just love little critters :)
A friend of mine just got Sugar Gliders. Wow, are those ever cute!!
I'll have to trudge around and see if I can find of a picture of my old hedgehogs.


----------



## emandi

Jaynie, 3rd day spotting :wacko:. This one looks quite clearly :bfp: pic taken in time limit, but then 2 different tests are snow white :bfn:.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no emandi....not sure what to make of that..possibly evil evap OR could still be positive. Did you use FMU on all tests??


----------



## LunaLady

I'm in for doing the awards! Please just let me know what I can do :)


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Emandi....are you using different test types ???


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi! :hugs: Try not to worry and test again in the morning sweets.


----------



## kit_cat

Dear All,

For those who need to go to bed, I shall await your responses to my PM's re the turtle awards when you can manage...no hurry lovelies :hugs:

Looking forward to this :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, FMU, Emandi??


----------



## emandi

Thanks my lovelies, tested about half an hour ago, so no FMU. And used 3 different tests. Not fair. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi I will examine your case tomorrow coz dead with sleep but spotting can happen with BFP and not be a bad thing, and a line is usually a line, even with others that are neg. Do an fmu tomorrow morning?
Big hugs my lovely:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- You got that I'm in right? I want want want :hissy: a secret turtle.


----------



## emandi

You are all sooooo lovely! :hugs:
I really think it just false positive. Will test with FMU with FRER, but I think the witch might come first. As I mentioned I have been spotting 3 days now. I think I am 13dpo, but I always had only 10 days lp. :shrug:
I should not get excited :nope:.
Thank you all :flower:, will let you know in the morning.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Ok, heading out to run some errands. HollyMonkey you got me wanting to crochet (I knit, but I've never crocheted) so I learned how to make granny squares last night and now I need more yarn! Used up a good chunk of mine making squares!! Hehe!
I found a video for making a darling baby cap, here it is:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h43jSGa6kSA
Looks super easy, so I'm going to attempt that one. ;)

ETA: Wow, sorry - didn't realize that would put the video right here! Not sure how to make it *not* do that... how annoying of me.


----------



## LunaLady

Hugs, Emandi!!


----------



## mummyApril

I'm on my phone in bed and about to watch a film with OH but his choice o god :/ have a lovely evening all and will speak to you tomoro. Fingers crossed for you Emandi x


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies, hope you all have a good night. Kit, I look forward to your PM. :flower: I'm off to the library, the bank, FedEx, a couple stores, and MAYBE a walk/trip to the park.... maybe not. :-k 

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight everyone who has gone to bed!

Everyone should have a top secret message waiting in their inbox.....shhhhh!!!:-$ I look forward to your replies...any problems or lack of inspiration let me know (in a top secret fashion obviously):winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Little update before I go to bed ...
One of those negative test now looks like there is something, probably evil evap because it's waaaay past time limit.

Good night/day to you all. :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Popped in before bed. Emandi I definitely see a line and I second Holly's opinion. On peeonastick.com she says that the tests vary even in the same box so maybe that one was just super-sensitive. She also said false positives with ic's are rare. Holding everything crossed for you

It's nearly 1am now so I'm going to :sleep: and if there's no labour tonight I will :sleep: in while dh and the boys go to the hardware store

:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

I know this discussion was a few pages ago, but I also play the flute! (& skin flute!)

Trin -- I loooovveee Everything is Illuminated (mmmmmm, Eugene :blush:). I've seen Gogol Bordello (a large part of the soundtrack) twice in the last 5 months. :wacko:

HollyMonkey -- LOVE your studio! I'm also less than OCD. :thumbup: I was just wondering when I'm going to get off my lazy ass & get this house in good enough condition for the mother & mother-in-law to visit on Monday. :dohh:

KitKat -- your clothes are just now _almost_ too tight? :blush: I gave up & went to nearly all maternity pants a week ago. I still have a couple pairs of nice pants for work that almost fit but that's only because they were nearly 2 sizes too big before I was pregnant. :haha:

And I don't really have a nub shot to share. I have an almost nub shot. When I went for my appointment at 12+5 the doc couldn't find the heartbeat with her doppler (I had an empty bladder so I knew she wouldn't be able to find it) so she gave me a super quick ultrasound just to check the heartbeat. She wanted to give us a little "picture for the scrapbook" but baby wasn't cooperating AT ALL. S/he just kept turning to show us the top of his/her head. So, OB really dug in to get the best full body shot she could really quickly. 

I've been convinced we're having a girl since I saw it but my mom swears I'm looking at the umbilical cord. :shrug: Guess we'll find out on Monday! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1.6.11 ultrasound.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi :hugs: it defo lookspositive m'dear! I concur that you should :test: again with fmu tomorrow unless you see nasty :witch:


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies... what is a "proper" nub shot?


----------



## TrinityMom

are you all really quiet this morning or is bnb doing the nasty i-won't-update-to-the-latests-posts-until-you-post-something trick??

I tested with 2nd MU - far too sleepy with fmu and these are what I got :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ic 12dpo.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 0









008.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## emandi

Good morning my dears :flower:,
had a bad night, Emily awake a lot. Sooo tired. 
Ok, I don't think you want to read about my tiredness :haha:

So I tested this morning with FMU and FRER and snow white :bfn:.
So it's over for me, no more hope :cry:.

Before that FREF I tested with the same brand as the :bfp: yesterday and :bfp: again. Checked expiry date, all ok, but thing is I bought 25 of these test in 'tube' (not individualy packed) and there was written do not use tests 3 months after opening the tube. I think I did. They all are in a bin now.

So the final result = :bfn:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Popped in before bed. Emandi I definitely see a line and I second Holly's opinion. On peeonastick.com she says that the tests vary even in the same box so maybe that one was just super-sensitive. She also said false positives with ic's are rare. Holding everything crossed for you
> 
> It's nearly 1am now so I'm going to :sleep: and if there's no labour tonight I will :sleep: in while dh and the boys go to the hardware store
> 
> :hugs:

Yes they all have varying dye quantities Emandi- I see it with my opk's- 2 from the same packet and same urine sample can give different depth of line colour:thumbup: I think this is looking good and you have the green light from me to wee with all your emotion  with this morning's fmu......:hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

very worried tests arent getting much dark,i took frer today and it was fainter then yesterday :hissy: is something wrong?

*11dpo and beyond!*

Spoiler
11dpo
https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/4449/11dpo1.jpg

12dpo
https://img826.imageshack.us/img826/534/12dpo.jpg

13dpo
https://img593.imageshack.us/img593/4623/14dpo1.jpg

15dpo
https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/5278/dscn1388n.jpg

16dpo
https://img522.imageshack.us/img522/4602/16dpo.jpg

*My Chart*

Spoiler
https://img156.imageshack.us/img156/6029/bfpchartjan.png

i took a digi esterday and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
bfn on digi :hissy:
frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg

this is my bbt chart!

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

but today my frer seems lightier even when i used FMU! has anyone else been throught this,does this mean my hcg levels are too low,oh i hate stressing but i feel i should be worried:wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> are you all really quiet this morning or is bnb doing the nasty i-won't-update-to-the-latests-posts-until-you-post-something trick??
> 
> I tested with 2nd MU - far too sleepy with fmu and these are what I got :happydance:

Yayyyyhh xxxxxx congrats


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> are you all really quiet this morning or is bnb doing the nasty i-won't-update-to-the-latests-posts-until-you-post-something trick??
> 
> I tested with 2nd MU - far too sleepy with fmu and these are what I got :happydance:

Trinity :flower:! What a beauties!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Emandi I am really sorry xxxxx big hugs


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think we were all posting at the same time Trin! Like English buses, none for ages then 3 arrive together!:haha:

Great to see the sacred digi Trin!:thumbup: Officially inscribed, "pregnant" :happydance:

Now Emandi.....I need to make sure I'm understanding this correctly. You have a BFP on an IC but it may be an out of date one. Hmmmmm. And negs on FRER....It's a very mean joke if it was due to it being out of date....


----------



## Crunchie

Poas - I am really not a fan on frer .... I got v faint lines but big fat ones on the superdrug tests ..... Hcg takes 48 hours to double so that may explain it xxx


----------



## LunaLady

YAY TRIN!!!! BFP! :happydance: YAY!!


Emandi and Babyhopes, hugs to you girlies. I hope everything is just fine for your little beans. Super sticky vibes and dust and everything to you!!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> I think we were all posting at the same time Trin! Like English buses, none for ages then 3 arrive together!:haha:
> 
> Great to see the sacred digi Trin!:thumbup: Officially inscribed, "pregnant" :happydance:
> 
> Now Emandi.....I need to make sure I'm understanding this correctly. You have a BFP on an IC but it may be an out of date one. Hmmmmm. And negs on FRER....It's a very mean joke if it was due to it being out of date....

Yes Holly, I think I opened those tests more than 3 months ago :dohh:.


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies,no bleeding its just that it feels wierd and the cramping gets worse the more i need a wee lol :haha:
> 
> I have exactly that! I was complaining earlier :haha:
> I tell you what, I'll have PMA for you and you have PMA for me...ok?Click to expand...
> 
> deal:thumbup:
> i said to dh i need a wee its making cramping worse he was like go wee.
> does anyone else feel like there coming on constantly but then wipe and check lol and there nothing apart from cm??Click to expand...

I had this and still do the check paper trick and its cm thank god:thumbup:all sounds pretty normal to me i did worry as i was over 12 wks when found out with son and had nothing no pains no sickness no bump and no sore bb's :shrug:so when this pregnancy started throwing up all this stuff i freaked and the lovely turtles reassured me:hugs:so please dont worry huni:flower:



TrinityMom said:


> are you all really quiet this morning or is bnb doing the nasty i-won't-update-to-the-latests-posts-until-you-post-something trick??
> 
> I tested with 2nd MU - far too sleepy with fmu and these are what I got :happydance:

woo hoo the words say it all congratulations again my love:hugs: and i wish you the most happy & healthy pregnancy


Emandi thats rotton love maybe try again tomorrow go and get some suprdrug or asda tests there the best :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> All right ladies... what is a "proper" nub shot?

A good clear side shot of :baby: with no legs or hands covering the genital zone, and baby not twisted round or with a curved spine:thumbup: Like these of monkey I posted before, the nub is the forked part where a willy would be, they say girl nubs are often forked but to be honest I've seen forked boy ones and snubby girl ones:shrug: It's all in the angle...Littlespy yours looks girly to me but a tad blurred the pic
 



Attached Files:







scanone.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6









scantwo.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emandi

Oh no Babyhopes, that is confusing. I hope all is ok. Can't you have blood test done? I'm sorry sweet. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany - cute Little Holly pictures!!

Scans always confuse me - so where *are* her legs and arms in this picture?? Or are they too small at that point? *Naive over here* :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi said:


> Oh no Babyhopes, that is confusing. I hope all is ok. Can't you have blood test done? I'm sorry sweet. :hugs:

dr wont do bloods,she said friday just wait until that get darker.whats meant to be is meant to be.:shrug:
If i meant to have beany baby itll go fine if not then it wasnt meant to be :cry: im going to try not to test,its just its so hard when every preg lady has darker lines then me im 16dp atm x


----------



## HollyMonkey

*babyhopes* maybe get a blood test tomorrow? It would put your mind at rest:flower: When will they invent a stick that gives you your exact hcg reading hey!? Like my blood sugar monitor but for hcg! Maybe in my daughter's life time?:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Babyhopes, that is confusing. I hope all is ok. Can't you have blood test done? I'm sorry sweet. :hugs:
> 
> dr wont do bloods,she said friday just wait until that get darker.whats meant to be is meant to be.:shrug:
> If i meant to have beany baby itll go fine if not then it wasnt meant to be :cry: im going to try not to test,its just its so hard when every preg lady has darker lines then me im 16dp atm xClick to expand...

sorry I posted my last message before seeing this one!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> *babyhopes* maybe get a blood test tomorrow? It would put your mind at rest:flower: When will they invent a stick that gives you your exact hcg reading hey!? Like my blood sugar monitor but for hcg! Maybe in my daughter's life time?:wacko:

Lol that would be great.my progestrone was taken 7dpo and it was perfect so i shall chill a the end of the day if imm going to MC there nothing dr can do this early on.its very hard to get drs appointments and they will just say do one of there urine tests,they dont do the blood tests there unless there were major concerns from dr.I googled alot and some women dont get dark lines and go onto have healthy babies.i think that well im only 16dpo and some women dont get bfps untill after then.I think im just nervous cos ttc 2yrs and its my first.i will not be testing for few days now.
unless u ladies think i should go drs? xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Bethany - cute Little Holly pictures!!
> 
> Scans always confuse me - so where *are* her legs and arms in this picture?? Or are they too small at that point? *Naive over here* :blush:

Good question, my Hollymonkific theory is that an ultrasound doesn't work like a photograph, we expect the image captured to be a "photo" but it's not actually registered at all through using light as in photos but through waves of some nature. And the arms and legs, since ignored by the wave detector, are thus ignored in the image captured:shrug: I have just made all that up, since I have no idea really:blush:


----------



## emandi

babyhopes2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Babyhopes, that is confusing. I hope all is ok. Can't you have blood test done? I'm sorry sweet. :hugs:
> 
> dr wont do bloods,she said friday just wait until that get darker.whats meant to be is meant to be.:shrug:
> If i meant to have beany baby itll go fine if not then it wasnt meant to be :cry: im going to try not to test,its just its so hard when every preg lady has darker lines then me im 16dp atm xClick to expand...

Babyhopes my dear, I really really hope it will all be ok. You really deserve it after such a wait. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:
It's been so action packed that I haven't had a chance to say goodmorning and to offer you tea, coffee, decaf coffee, oj for the bumbound among you..:coffee:

My chart is looking POOEY. I would say annovulatory if my EWCM hadn't been so abundant and my OPK's so positive, but maybe all those cramps were because I was trying to hatch an egg and failed to? It confused my body perhaps?:confused: And 3dpo with no sore boobs, that's pooey too.:growlmad:

But I received my PM from Kit \\:D/

Off to do some tidying and await my 'turn' to go and do some sport, mountain biking I think I'll opt for...

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Lunalady* you can be my knitting and crochet friend:friends:

And you *Emandi,* my olbas oil friend, I hope you get another faint positive soon. I haven't seen how many dpo you are...


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Emandi if it _is_ a cruel joke, which I hope it isn't, from using out of date tests it will certainly be a lesson to us all- I never even knew they had a best before date!:blush:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> *Lunalady* you can be my knitting and crochet friend:friends:
> 
> And you *Emandi,* my olbas oil friend, I hope you get another faint positive soon. I haven't seen how many dpo you are...

Holly :flower:, no symptoms at 3dpo does NOT mean anything. There is plenty time to develop some :winkwink:.

I am about 14dpo and spotting 4th day. I just want my AF so I can start again. 

Enjoy your day :flower:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Good morning turtles!

Emandi :hugs: for you :grr: :growlmad: at worng tests and the fact that you may have fallen foul to a false positive when they are so rare! :cry: keep the faith love, it's gonna happen - just when it's supposed to! We will all get pregnant...

Babyhopes - I don't see the problem *your lines are getting darker* - your test for 16DPO is well darker than the earlier one! Keep your chin up and try not to stress as long as you are still getting a line on friday I would go the docs and start your maternity care :cloud9:

Trinity :yipee: :yipee: you are definitely preggo! :wohoo: :wohoo:

My temp is still above the coverline but it is going down... I randomly took it a second time today and it was 36.03 so dangerously close to the coverline... I suppose we'll see, I have no :witch: symptoms neither and I am so glad that my LP is more than 10 days! :yipee: NO SPOTTING!

I need to read the thread from earlier posts to decide a suitable turtle award for my secret turtle award! 

Anyone doing anything good today? Adam's out drinking later and I can't as i'm on the 2ww not that I have been invited :growlmad: so I will be stealing some more bnb time later and probably we will both go and see erin before he goes out :cloud9: she's such a cheeky niece right now, she can talk and knows what she can say she wants and you HAVE to get it, so she requests drinks and says she is hungry about a thousand times a day!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> *Lunalady* you can be my knitting and crochet friend:friends:

Sounds good! I've only been knitting about a year but I've been crocheting for about 36 hours now! And it is so much easier and almost instant gratification! I love it!! :)

How's your blanket coming along?

And thank you for explaining the scan for me!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

these are frer from 14dpo middle 15dpo and bottom today :confused:https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/158/dscn1402o.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
ok someone give me a virtual slap! before i get the hypercondriac award!


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Good morning turtles!
> 
> Emandi :hugs: for you :grr: :growlmad: at worng tests and the fact that you may have fallen foul to a false positive when they are so rare! :cry: keep the faith love, it's gonna happen - just when it's supposed to! We will all get pregnant...
> 
> Babyhopes - I don't see the problem *your lines are getting darker* - your test for 16DPO is well darker than the earlier one! Keep your chin up and try not to stress as long as you are still getting a line on friday I would go the docs and start your maternity care :cloud9:
> 
> Trinity :yipee: :yipee: you are definitely preggo! :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> My temp is still above the coverline but it is going down... I randomly took it a second time today and it was 36.03 so dangerously close to the coverline... I suppose we'll see, I have no :witch: symptoms neither and I am so glad that my LP is more than 10 days! :yipee: NO SPOTTING!
> 
> I need to read the thread from earlier posts to decide a suitable turtle award for my secret turtle award!
> 
> Anyone doing anything good today? Adam's out drinking later and I can't as i'm on the 2ww not that I have been invited :growlmad: so I will be stealing some more bnb time later and probably we will both go and see erin before he goes out :cloud9: she's such a cheeky niece right now, she can talk and knows what she can say she wants and you HAVE to get it, so she requests drinks and says she is hungry about a thousand times a day!

Thank you sweet Jaynie :hugs:. 
And YAY for longer lp and no spotting :thumbup: :happydance:.


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> these are frer from 14dpo middle 15dpo and bottom today :confused:https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/158/dscn1402o.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ok someone give me a virtual slap! before i get the hypercondriac award!

Huni that latest one looks the darkest to me !!! I would stock up on some cheaper tests I your anything like me u will end up spending a fortune on testing xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> these are frer from 14dpo middle 15dpo and bottom today :confused:https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/158/dscn1402o.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ok someone give me a virtual slap! before i get the hypercondriac award!
> 
> Huni that latest one looks the darkest to me !!! I would stock up on some cheaper tests I your anything like me u will end up spending a fortune on testing xxxClick to expand...

lol so far this cycle i brought 30ov tests,4 duperdrug tests,8 frers,2 digis and 30ic all used up mostly b4 i got hint of a line im major poas addict! its cost us a fortune:haha: dh is getting annoyed with me lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

my hubbys taking me to frankie and bennys hes being so lovely :kiss: x


----------



## LunaLady

Off to bed turtles, see you tomorrow!


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Babyhopes, that is confusing. I hope all is ok. Can't you have blood test done? I'm sorry sweet. :hugs:
> 
> dr wont do bloods,she said friday just wait until that get darker.whats meant to be is meant to be.:shrug:
> If i meant to have beany baby itll go fine if not then it wasnt meant to be :cry: im going to try not to test,its just its so hard when every preg lady has darker lines then me im 16dp atm xClick to expand...

babyhopes mine were faint like that at 16 dpo when i found out chin up chuck PMA PMA:thumbup:the other two tests are bone dry now and appear darker when they dry huni so keep faith and they should'nt fade that quick if something has gone wrong as mine didnt so keep the PMA lady:hugs:i tell you go to superdrugs


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Off to bed turtles, see you tomorrow!

good night:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

off to Reece's football match wish them luck !! be back later ladies


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> off to Reece's football match wish them luck !! be back later ladies

GO REECE!!! :wohoo::football:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - cute Little Holly pictures!!
> 
> Scans always confuse me - so where *are* her legs and arms in this picture?? Or are they too small at that point? *Naive over here* :blush:
> 
> Good question, my Hollymonkific theory is that an ultrasound doesn't work like a photograph, we expect the image captured to be a "photo" but it's not actually registered at all through using light as in photos but through waves of some nature. And the arms and legs, since ignored by the wave detector, are thus ignored in the image captured:shrug: I have just made all that up, since I have no idea really:blush:Click to expand...

Ultrasounds take pics in 'layers' so from further out you would have arms and legs and everything, then going deeper you get just head and body, going deeper you get internal organs - sort of like taking a cross section: depending where you cut you get a different shape


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *babyhopes* maybe get a blood test tomorrow? It would put your mind at rest:flower: When will they invent a stick that gives you your exact hcg reading hey!? Like my blood sugar monitor but for hcg! Maybe in my daughter's life time?:wacko:
> 
> Lol that would be great.my progestrone was taken 7dpo and it was perfect so i shall chill a the end of the day if imm going to MC there nothing dr can do this early on.its very hard to get drs appointments and they will just say do one of there urine tests,they dont do the blood tests there unless there were major concerns from dr.I googled alot and some women dont get dark lines and go onto have healthy babies.i think that well im only 16dpo and some women dont get bfps untill after then.I think im just nervous cos ttc 2yrs and its my first.i will not be testing for few days now.
> unless u ladies think i should go drs? xxClick to expand...

I would say don't test because it's just going to stress you. When I had my mc, my test was still faintly positive when the bleeding had started, so if you have no bleeding, rather don't stress and don't test. We are all different and so are our babies (and so are the tests) so we can't compare them :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :wave:

Hope everyone is going to have a lovely Sunday :thumbup:

I'm about to embark on some birthday present shopping..this time of year is a nightmare for us as between Jan-and beginning of May, we have 24 birthdays...and not just "buy a nice card" ones, presents are a must! Today I am off to buy a 70th birthday present, a 40th birthday present and a 8th birthday present. Whoah!

Anyway, I'm off for a quick catch up/comment before I go :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> are you all really quiet this morning or is bnb doing the nasty i-won't-update-to-the-latests-posts-until-you-post-something trick??
> 
> I tested with 2nd MU - far too sleepy with fmu and these are what I got :happydance:

Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think we were all posting at the same time Trin! Like English buses, none for ages then 3 arrive together!:haha:
> 
> Great to see the sacred digi Trin!:thumbup: Officially inscribed, "pregnant" :happydance:
> 
> Now Emandi.....I need to make sure I'm understanding this correctly. You have a BFP on an IC but it may be an out of date one. Hmmmmm. And negs on FRER....It's a very mean joke if it was due to it being out of date....
> 
> Yes Holly, I think I opened those tests more than 3 months ago :dohh:.Click to expand...

emandi..I'm struggling to believe that the fact of opening these tests over 3 months ago would be the reason to get a BFP?? It just doesn't add up to me :shrug: I'm not giving up on you yet my lovely :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hun,id double check bfps with out of date tests but i certianly wouldnt dis miss them :kiss::dust: xxx

emandi i got bfp on ics b4 frer see my jounal hun xxx


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Babyhopes, that is confusing. I hope all is ok. Can't you have blood test done? I'm sorry sweet. :hugs:
> 
> dr wont do bloods,she said friday just wait until that get darker.whats meant to be is meant to be.:shrug:
> If i meant to have beany baby itll go fine if not then it wasnt meant to be :cry: im going to try not to test,its just its so hard when every preg lady has darker lines then me im 16dp atm xClick to expand...

babyhopes...I'm sorry about this horrible rollercoaster you're on. You are right though, the best thing would be to stop testing for a couple of days and then see what happens (easier said than done I know) If in that time there's no bleeding, you'll be looking good! Good luck, and try to take it easy. Unfortunately the doc is right that we have no control over this...whatever is meant to be will be...accepting that is the hardest part. I truly hope it all works out beautifully for you :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Babyhopes, that is confusing. I hope all is ok. Can't you have blood test done? I'm sorry sweet. :hugs:
> 
> dr wont do bloods,she said friday just wait until that get darker.whats meant to be is meant to be.:shrug:
> If i meant to have beany baby itll go fine if not then it wasnt meant to be :cry: im going to try not to test,its just its so hard when every preg lady has darker lines then me im 16dp atm xClick to expand...
> 
> babyhopes...I'm sorry about this horrible rollercoaster you're on. You are right though, the best thing would be to stop testing for a couple of days and then see what happens (easier said than done I know) If in that time there's no bleeding, you'll be looking good! Good luck, and try to take it easy. Unfortunately the doc is right that we have no control over this...whatever is meant to be will be...accepting that is the hardest part. I truly hope it all works out beautifully for you :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun dh is telling me off for stressing and looking at it logiclly if it was post i read id say stop worrying ur not bleeding and u got bfp :) lol


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Babyhopes, that is confusing. I hope all is ok. Can't you have blood test done? I'm sorry sweet. :hugs:
> 
> dr wont do bloods,she said friday just wait until that get darker.whats meant to be is meant to be.:shrug:
> If i meant to have beany baby itll go fine if not then it wasnt meant to be :cry: im going to try not to test,its just its so hard when every preg lady has darker lines then me im 16dp atm xClick to expand...
> 
> babyhopes...I'm sorry about this horrible rollercoaster you're on. You are right though, the best thing would be to stop testing for a couple of days and then see what happens (easier said than done I know) If in that time there's no bleeding, you'll be looking good! Good luck, and try to take it easy. Unfortunately the doc is right that we have no control over this...whatever is meant to be will be...accepting that is the hardest part. I truly hope it all works out beautifully for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun dh is telling me off for stressing and looking at it logiclly if it was post i read id say stop worrying ur not bleeding and u got bfp :) lolClick to expand...

Oh I know, but it's so different being on the receiving end though eh? Enjoy Frankie and Benny's...I love the starter platter they do in there! :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

Turtles :flower: been applying for jobs I had a glimpse of motivation and I took it... 

Kit we have months like from May to like September - at least 4 a month :argh:. Just phenomenal - we are all summer babies. Just going to mooch about town today, tesco - I want some green tea and then Ikea because Adam needs som stuff for work (tea strainers to clean his small parts)... 

Anyway, my turtle award should be ready soon but when is a deadline when will the big awards ceremony be? 

Emandi - some :hugs: for you and your plight... I just don't know how confused you must be now. Babyhopes I think we're all decided that you should chill with the testing (I know this is probably hard for you!!!) Be sure to let us all know how you are getting on!


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv taken a chill pill :much: argh
lol when is everyone telling there work? x


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Turtles :flower: been applying for jobs I had a glimpse of motivation and I took it...
> 
> Kit we have months like from May to like September - at least 4 a month :argh:. Just phenomenal - we are all summer babies. Just going to mooch about town today, tesco - I want some green tea and then Ikea because Adam needs som stuff for work (tea strainers to clean his small parts)...
> 
> Anyway, my turtle award should be ready soon but when is a deadline when will the big awards ceremony be?
> 
> Emandi - some :hugs: for you and your plight... I just don't know how confused you must be now. Babyhopes I think we're all decided that you should chill with the testing (I know this is probably hard for you!!!) Be sure to let us all know how you are getting on!

Hi lovely Jaynie :wave:

The turtle awards will take place once I have all the replies so I'll let you know....and guys, please don't worry too much about this. As much as I appreciate the thought you're putting into your awards (and I really do - it's fantastic!) I'd hate for it to be a stress for anyone. It's just for fun my loves :happydance: As I said, if anyone isn't sure about their award just let me know and I can help...no worries :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies!

BABYHOPES and EMANDI I'm really sorry that you're both playing cruel waiting games. They are the worst. I really hope the lines on all tests turn dark pink asap for both of you. 

JAYNIE what are some of the jobs you're going for?

Morning everyone else. I'm feeling a bit down today, feel a bit disconnected from OH he's been in later every night this week except mon & tues. I don't like it!


----------



## poas

emandi said:


> Good morning my dears :flower:,
> had a bad night, Emily awake a lot. Sooo tired.
> Ok, I don't think you want to read about my tiredness :haha:
> 
> So I tested this morning with FMU and FRER and snow white :bfn:.
> So it's over for me, no more hope :cry:.
> 
> Before that FREF I tested with the same brand as the :bfp: yesterday and :bfp: again. Checked expiry date, all ok, but thing is I bought 25 of these test in 'tube' (not individualy packed) and there was written do not use tests 3 months after opening the tube. I think I did. They all are in a bin now.
> 
> So the final result = :bfn:

I don't know if this has any bearing on your situation,but I got (and posted) faint bfp on tesco test,did another tesco one got same result-bought frer and got two bfn's which led me to believe I had chem preg and give up hope...week later did digi test and got bfp... so try not to give up hope :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Lunalady* you can be my knitting and crochet friend:friends:
> 
> Sounds good! I've only been knitting about a year but I've been crocheting for about 36 hours now! And it is so much easier and almost instant gratification! I love it!! :)
> 
> How's your blanket coming along?
> 
> And thank you for explaining the scan for me!!Click to expand...

Yeah I like crochet- it's really good to do on trains -with knitting needles you risk rudely elbowing your neighbour, or worse still impaling them! And you have to make sure not to start a new row before your stop arrives! Crochet's much more public transport friendly. Made a granny square at breakfast this morning:thumbup:

Glad my homemade scan explanation pleased you!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - cute Little Holly pictures!!
> 
> Scans always confuse me - so where *are* her legs and arms in this picture?? Or are they too small at that point? *Naive over here* :blush:
> 
> Good question, my Hollymonkific theory is that an ultrasound doesn't work like a photograph, we expect the image captured to be a "photo" but it's not actually registered at all through using light as in photos but through waves of some nature. And the arms and legs, since ignored by the wave detector, are thus ignored in the image captured:shrug: I have just made all that up, since I have no idea really:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ultrasounds take pics in 'layers' so from further out you would have arms and legs and everything, then going deeper you get just head and body, going deeper you get internal organs - sort of like taking a cross section: depending where you cut you get a different shapeClick to expand...

I was just coming to that part, about the layers :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Turtles :flower: been applying for jobs I had a glimpse of motivation and I took it...
> 
> Kit we have months like from May to like September - at least 4 a month :argh:. Just phenomenal - we are all summer babies. Just going to mooch about town today, tesco - I want some green tea and then Ikea because Adam needs som stuff for work (tea strainers to clean his small parts)...
> 
> Anyway, my turtle award should be ready soon but when is a deadline when will the big awards ceremony be?
> 
> Emandi - some :hugs: for you and your plight... I just don't know how confused you must be now. Babyhopes I think we're all decided that you should chill with the testing (I know this is probably hard for you!!!) Be sure to let us all know how you are getting on!

Tea strainers to clean his small parts?:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly! No joke as I typed that I wondered which turtle would say something! And the award for the dirtiest mind goes to.... 

Sarachka I went for a school administrator job cause I have experience of SIMS (school information management systems) I dunno I just thought why not while my motivation is no longer poor?! It's only part time, of course I'm thinking of being a mummy here too :cloud9: I also went for a payroll administrator because I've done that before too... 

Trin - I'm exploiting you here, I know I am but I bought green tea just normal but I also bought green tea infused with pineapple and grapefruit, just cause I heard both them things are for ttc! Should this be ok? Still help me?


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> these are frer from 14dpo middle 15dpo and bottom today :confused:https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/158/dscn1402o.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ok someone give me a virtual slap! before i get the hypercondriac award!

Just seen these! They're all fab BFPs to me and todays the darkest!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly! No joke as I typed that I wondered which turtle would say something! And the award for the dirtiest mind goes to....
> 
> Sarachka I went for a school administrator job cause I have experience of SIMS (school information management systems) I dunno I just thought why not while my motivation is no longer poor?! It's only part time, of course I'm thinking of being a mummy here too :cloud9: I also went for a payroll administrator because I've done that before too...
> 
> Trin - I'm exploiting you here, I know I am but I bought green tea just normal but I also bought green tea infused with pineapple and grapefruit, just cause I heard both them things are for ttc! Should this be ok? Still help me?

Sarachka has a dirtier mind than me, and Trin's pretty bad too, for all her respectability:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I've decided to have a really good sort through my stationery storage drawers and list things for eBay. I used to collect kawaii stationery from china, japan, Korea, Taiwan etc. I love their style of characters and have been collecting for about 13 yrs. I used to be BIG into penpallinh and have a mountain of letter sets and envelopes but I don write letters any more. I love it and hate to see it go but I just don't use it anymore.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh good idea I love a good sort out I'm not someone that clings to things. I'll throw something out if I haven't used it for 3 months. I'm soooo looking forward to having a new house, when we walked round okra looking at all the pretty house stuff I was like :cry: silly me, i'll be in the house soon enough :haha:

my green tea with grapefruit and pineapple is yummy btw. Defo recommend it :thumbup:... 

About to see Erin :yipee: she left me a voicemail wondering where 'my ad and jay are' & 'come see me today' :cloud9: 

New mummy :hi: did reece win?


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Turtles :flower: been applying for jobs I had a glimpse of motivation and I took it...
> 
> Kit we have months like from May to like September - at least 4 a month :argh:. Just phenomenal - we are all summer babies. Just going to mooch about town today, tesco - I want some green tea and then Ikea because Adam needs som stuff for work (tea strainers to clean his small parts)...
> 
> Anyway, my turtle award should be ready soon but when is a deadline when will the big awards ceremony be?
> 
> Emandi - some :hugs: for you and your plight... I just don't know how confused you must be now. Babyhopes I think we're all decided that you should chill with the testing (I know this is probably hard for you!!!) Be sure to let us all know how you are getting on!
> 
> Tea strainers to clean his small parts?:haha:Click to expand...

umm i was thinking exactly the same thing:blush:




Sarachka said:


> I've decided to have a really good sort through my stationery storage drawers and list things for eBay. I used to collect kawaii stationery from china, japan, Korea, Taiwan etc. I love their style of characters and have been collecting for about 13 yrs. I used to be BIG into penpallinh and have a mountain of letter sets and envelopes but I don write letters any more. I love it and hate to see it go but I just don't use it anymore.

That sounds like a plan wish i had your motivation but im shattered again already:dohh:hard work watching the boys play football!! Will you use your earnings for the charity?



:football: was better today we lost 4-0 to the top of our leauge the boys were superstars most proud we will get there:happydance::football:


----------



## Sarachka

Awww I cant wait until Alex leaves me voice mails. I miss him so much.


----------



## Sarachka

Yah Hayley the earnings will go towards the orphans. I have a ring listed that was a gift from an ex. I need to get stuff organised but I feel lazy today


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly! No joke as I typed that I wondered which turtle would say something! And the award for the dirtiest mind goes to....
> 
> Sarachka I went for a school administrator job cause I have experience of SIMS (school information management systems) I dunno I just thought why not while my motivation is no longer poor?! It's only part time, of course I'm thinking of being a mummy here too :cloud9: I also went for a payroll administrator because I've done that before too...
> 
> Trin - I'm exploiting you here, I know I am but I bought green tea just normal but I also bought green tea infused with pineapple and grapefruit, just cause I heard both them things are for ttc! Should this be ok? Still help me?

I have a feeling that the pineapple and grapefruit in the tea would be flavourants, so they wouldn't do any harm or interfere with the green tea but not sure they would do the job of the grapefruit and pineapple. WHat what I've read grapefruit til O then pineapple.

I have been CRAVING pineapple juice. Woolies used to make a pressed pineapple and lemon but I can't find it :shrug: been drinking granadilla


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Yah Hayley the earnings will go towards the orphans. I have a ring listed that was a gift from an ex. I need to get stuff organised but I feel lazy today

Thought so thats such a cool idea i hope you get lots of ebay pennies:thumbup:and im defo going to be purchasing some things for your parcels very soon:thumbup:.

Im going to be lazy now just washed and vacced oh's car as its white it was filthy from his 100 mile round trip back and to work eurgh dirty was'nt the word ,Reece gone off to his friends for a while and now chilling on sofa checking on here and ebay:cloud9:

Jaynie thats so sweet the voicemail bless Erin :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly! No joke as I typed that I wondered which turtle would say something! And the award for the dirtiest mind goes to....
> 
> Sarachka I went for a school administrator job cause I have experience of SIMS (school information management systems) I dunno I just thought why not while my motivation is no longer poor?! It's only part time, of course I'm thinking of being a mummy here too :cloud9: I also went for a payroll administrator because I've done that before too...
> 
> Trin - I'm exploiting you here, I know I am but I bought green tea just normal but I also bought green tea infused with pineapple and grapefruit, just cause I heard both them things are for ttc! Should this be ok? Still help me?
> 
> Sarachka has a dirtier mind than me, and Trin's pretty bad too, for all her respectability:haha:Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing, you just beat me to posting :haha:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think we were all posting at the same time Trin! Like English buses, none for ages then 3 arrive together!:haha:
> 
> Great to see the sacred digi Trin!:thumbup: Officially inscribed, "pregnant" :happydance:
> 
> Now Emandi.....I need to make sure I'm understanding this correctly. You have a BFP on an IC but it may be an out of date one. Hmmmmm. And negs on FRER....It's a very mean joke if it was due to it being out of date....
> 
> Yes Holly, I think I opened those tests more than 3 months ago :dohh:.Click to expand...
> 
> emandi..I'm struggling to believe that the fact of opening these tests over 3 months ago would be the reason to get a BFP?? It just doesn't add up to me :shrug: I'm not giving up on you yet my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Kit, you are such a sweetheart turtle :flower:! As I said before tested with the same brand this morning and the same :bfp: result. Tests expire 05/11, but because the are not individually wrapped have to be used within 3 months from opening.
I have no reason to believe there is still chance. Zero symptoms, spotting 4rth day (progressing a bit) and AF cramps started about 2 hours ago. Just want my AF now. Going to order progesterone cream for next cycle.
Have a lovely day you and your (yummy) avocado :winkwink:.


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodness! I :sleep: for 3 hours!!!! Don't think I'll battle to sleep tonight tho :haha:
DH just went to the kitchen to make the boys dinner and my youngest says "We're having strangled eggs??!!" :haha:

I made enquiries for a school for my middle son for 2012 and I mentioned in the email that my dad taught at the school years ago. The principal replied and said she assumed that my dad must have been this University academic (with my married name) who is a luminary and was assassinated in 1978 and they would be honoured to have his grandchildren at the school......but that isn't my dad, he was just an HOD there but certainly not a luminary. Very embarrassing situation :blush: She's now said there's space so she can't really go back on it, can she? It is a lovely school. It's a conservation school that's registered with the WWF. Fingers crossed


----------



## emandi

poas said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning my dears :flower:,
> had a bad night, Emily awake a lot. Sooo tired.
> Ok, I don't think you want to read about my tiredness :haha:
> 
> So I tested this morning with FMU and FRER and snow white :bfn:.
> So it's over for me, no more hope :cry:.
> 
> Before that FREF I tested with the same brand as the :bfp: yesterday and :bfp: again. Checked expiry date, all ok, but thing is I bought 25 of these test in 'tube' (not individualy packed) and there was written do not use tests 3 months after opening the tube. I think I did. They all are in a bin now.
> 
> So the final result = :bfn:
> 
> I don't know if this has any bearing on your situation,but I got (and posted) faint bfp on tesco test,did another tesco one got same result-bought frer and got two bfn's which led me to believe I had chem preg and give up hope...week later did digi test and got bfp... so try not to give up hope :)Click to expand...


Thank you my lovely :flower:. Thing is I've been spotting last 4 days, if I haven't there would be hope.
Anyway congratulations on your :bfp: dear :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Love your avatar :winkwink:. Sweet.


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Goodness! I :sleep: for 3 hours!!!! Don't think I'll battle to sleep tonight tho :haha:
> DH just went to the kitchen to make the boys dinner and my youngest says "We're having strangled eggs??!!" :haha:
> 
> I made enquiries for a school for my middle son for 2012 and I mentioned in the email that my dad taught at the school years ago. The principal replied and said she assumed that my dad must have been this University academic (with my married name) who is a luminary and was assassinated in 1978 and they would be honoured to have his grandchildren at the school......but that isn't my dad, he was just an HOD there but certainly not a luminary. Very embarrassing situation :blush: She's now said there's space so she can't really go back on it, can she? It is a lovely school. It's a conservation school that's registered with the WWF. Fingers crossed

strangled eggs:haha: how sweet:thumbup:, oops well was her mistake and like you say she has a space and should'nt go back on her word that would be a terrible thing to do:shrug:i hope ds gets in :thumbup:

im so tired think i may close my eyes for five


----------



## Sarachka

I just had an hour's nap. My mum has gone to bring a big load of donations from a colleague and I'll sort through all that before having a nice hot shower to wake me up a bit.


----------



## TrinityMom

MY oldest son just came to me and said "Mom! We have to cover my school books!" There are 28 books :shock:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Goodness! I :sleep: for 3 hours!!!! Don't think I'll battle to sleep tonight tho :haha:
> DH just went to the kitchen to make the boys dinner and my youngest says "We're having strangled eggs??!!" :haha:
> 
> I made enquiries for a school for my middle son for 2012 and I mentioned in the email that my dad taught at the school years ago. The principal replied and said she assumed that my dad must have been this University academic (with my married name) who is a luminary and was assassinated in 1978 and they would be honoured to have his grandchildren at the school......but that isn't my dad, he was just an HOD there but certainly not a luminary. Very embarrassing situation :blush: She's now said there's space so she can't really go back on it, can she? It is a lovely school. It's a conservation school that's registered with the WWF. Fingers crossed

strangled eggs :rofl:
Laughing now, but I wasn't when I saw price of soy isoflavones :nope: - incredibly expensive :shock:. I'm still very tempted to try them next cycle, so have a look online.
Hope your DS will get the place at the shool.


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Goodness! I :sleep: for 3 hours!!!! Don't think I'll battle to sleep tonight tho :haha:
> DH just went to the kitchen to make the boys dinner and my youngest says "We're having strangled eggs??!!" :haha:
> 
> I made enquiries for a school for my middle son for 2012 and I mentioned in the email that my dad taught at the school years ago. The principal replied and said she assumed that my dad must have been this University academic (with my married name) who is a luminary and was assassinated in 1978 and they would be honoured to have his grandchildren at the school......but that isn't my dad, he was just an HOD there but certainly not a luminary. Very embarrassing situation :blush: She's now said there's space so she can't really go back on it, can she? It is a lovely school. It's a conservation school that's registered with the WWF. Fingers crossed
> 
> strangled eggs :rofl:
> Laughing now, but I wasn't when I saw price of soy isoflavones :nope: - incredibly expensive :shock:. I'm still very tempted to try them next cycle, so have a look online.
> Hope your DS will get the place at the shool.Click to expand...

Thanks. I got :bfp: both cycles I was using it. I used https://www.pharmadynamics.co.za/phytopause.html
But people on other threads have used the ASDA ones

I am watching American Idol (and CRINGING) and only posting after each covered book a la Holly Law :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh i remember the days of backing my own books dnt think i had 28 though hehe!!

whats everyone doing for their tea?


----------



## emandi

Trinity, what dose of soy isoflavones were you taking?


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Trinity, what dose of soy isoflavones were you taking?

I took 120mg (the 300mg tablets) cycle days 2-7 (don't have much of a choice here)


----------



## babyhopes2010

i used soy and ov at cd13 my cycle was 26days instead of crazy long ones x


----------



## emandi

Girls, what do you think about this one?
https://www.healthspan.co.uk/womens...er=GOOGLEPPC&gclid=CPmW0NbW0KYCFQsTfAodag9LXA

Babyhopes, how much were you taking?


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi said:


> Girls, what do you think about this one?
> https://www.healthspan.co.uk/womens...er=GOOGLEPPC&gclid=CPmW0NbW0KYCFQsTfAodag9LXA
> 
> Babyhopes, how much were you taking?

i only did it for one month,november on cd 2,3,4 i took 150mg and 200mg 5 and 6.dont takeit on empty tummy and take b4 bed to avoid side effects.this sycle i got my bfp and didnt take it therefore ov cd 22 insteadi dint take it cos i had 7dpo progestrone tests xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi said:


> Girls, what do you think about this one?
> https://www.healthspan.co.uk/womens...er=GOOGLEPPC&gclid=CPmW0NbW0KYCFQsTfAodag9LXA
> 
> Babyhopes, how much were you taking?

pm me ur address ill send u mine if i can fine them/or have any left x:) xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

anyway arent u preggo anyway :fool: :wohoo: xx


----------



## emandi

Thank you Babyhopes :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Girls, what do you think about this one?
> https://www.healthspan.co.uk/womens...er=GOOGLEPPC&gclid=CPmW0NbW0KYCFQsTfAodag9LXA
> 
> Babyhopes, how much were you taking?

I wouldn't do that one because it has black cohosh which increases prgesterone and you want oestrogen dominance at the beginning of the cycle


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! I see we have another BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Girls, what do you think about this one?
> https://www.healthspan.co.uk/womens...er=GOOGLEPPC&gclid=CPmW0NbW0KYCFQsTfAodag9LXA
> 
> Babyhopes, how much were you taking?
> 
> I wouldn't do that one because it has black cohosh which increases prgesterone and you want oestrogen dominance at the beginning of the cycleClick to expand...

Oh, thank you Trinity :flower:. That wouldn't be good. Such a wise turtle you are! :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

babyhopes2010 said:


> anyway arent u preggo anyway :fool: :wohoo: xx

Oh yes I wish!!! I think AF will arrive tomorrow :wacko:, have a bit of cramping (and spotting of course).


----------



## emandi

Something for you Sarachka (and Holly?).
 



Attached Files:







23012011257.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 0









23012011258.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 0









23012011260.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

ooooh lovely Emandi, thank you!

Were they in John Lewis?


----------



## Sarachka

6 big bags of children's clothing today ... including 6 odd shoes.


----------



## TrinityMom

Books covered...and I have turned into an evil bitch :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

i am not normal i just welled up to Aladdin :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha i just had a tear watching princess and the frog :haha:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> ooooh lovely Emandi, thank you!
> 
> Were they in John Lewis?

Glad you like them :flower:. There is a shop called G-store (no, not G-spot :haha:) in Lakeside shopping centre near where I live.


----------



## poas

Ummm....I cried at the latest aviva life insurance ad earlier...must be something in the air x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Goodness! I :sleep: for 3 hours!!!! Don't think I'll battle to sleep tonight tho :haha:
> DH just went to the kitchen to make the boys dinner and my youngest says "We're having strangled eggs??!!" :haha:
> 
> I made enquiries for a school for my middle son for 2012 and I mentioned in the email that my dad taught at the school years ago. The principal replied and said she assumed that my dad must have been this University academic (with my married name) who is a luminary and was assassinated in 1978 and they would be honoured to have his grandchildren at the school......but that isn't my dad, he was just an HOD there but certainly not a luminary. Very embarrassing situation :blush: She's now said there's space so she can't really go back on it, can she? It is a lovely school. It's a conservation school that's registered with the WWF. Fingers crossed

:haha: Their mistake Trinity....and everything happens for a reason so it's meant to be if you ask me! It would be extremely bad form for them to take the offer back, after all your dad still did play an important role! 

Off to have some beat up buns with my strangled eggs :haha: (Loved that one!)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> 6 big bags of children's clothing today ... including 6 odd shoes.

:saywhat:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Ummm....I cried at the latest aviva life insurance ad earlier...must be something in the air x

oh thankgod im normal! haha x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Goodness! I :sleep: for 3 hours!!!! Don't think I'll battle to sleep tonight tho :haha:
> DH just went to the kitchen to make the boys dinner and my youngest says "We're having strangled eggs??!!" :haha:
> 
> I made enquiries for a school for my middle son for 2012 and I mentioned in the email that my dad taught at the school years ago. The principal replied and said she assumed that my dad must have been this University academic (with my married name) who is a luminary and was assassinated in 1978 and they would be honoured to have his grandchildren at the school......but that isn't my dad, he was just an HOD there but certainly not a luminary. Very embarrassing situation :blush: She's now said there's space so she can't really go back on it, can she? It is a lovely school. It's a conservation school that's registered with the WWF. Fingers crossed
> 
> :haha: Their mistake Trinity....and everything happens for a reason so it's meant to be if you ask me! It would be extremely bad form for them to take the offer back, after all your dad still did play an important role!
> 
> Off to have some beat up buns with my strangled eggs :haha: (Loved that one!)Click to expand...

Glad we're not the only ones who have breakfast for dinner :haha: It's my favourite Sunday night thing for me and the boys...DH doesn't eat eggs


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - cute Little Holly pictures!!
> 
> Scans always confuse me - so where *are* her legs and arms in this picture?? Or are they too small at that point? *Naive over here* :blush:
> 
> Good question, my Hollymonkific theory is that an ultrasound doesn't work like a photograph, we expect the image captured to be a "photo" but it's not actually registered at all through using light as in photos but through waves of some nature. And the arms and legs, since ignored by the wave detector, are thus ignored in the image captured:shrug: I have just made all that up, since I have no idea really:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ultrasounds take pics in 'layers' so from further out you would have arms and legs and everything, then going deeper you get just head and body, going deeper you get internal organs - sort of like taking a cross section: depending where you cut you get a different shapeClick to expand...

Thanks for the further explaination! I think I understand now :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Lunalady* you can be my knitting and crochet friend:friends:
> 
> Sounds good! I've only been knitting about a year but I've been crocheting for about 36 hours now! And it is so much easier and almost instant gratification! I love it!! :)
> 
> How's your blanket coming along?
> 
> And thank you for explaining the scan for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I like crochet- it's really good to do on trains -with knitting needles you risk rudely elbowing your neighbour, or worse still impaling them! And you have to make sure not to start a new row before your stop arrives! Crochet's much more public transport friendly. Made a granny square at breakfast this morning:thumbup:
> 
> Glad my homemade scan explanation pleased you!:haha:Click to expand...

You're so right - it's hard to just stop during a knitting row. I like I knit socks, and sometimes you just cannot stop at all or you'll ruin the whole thing!! 


Good morning, girls!

CD 32 today and still no AF.... I caved and tested this morning with my last DOllar Tree test... BFN. I'm not sure what's going on! Maybe I should run to the store and get a FRER? I saved my FMU blush:), so I could take it today or tomorrow. I'm so confused! :shrug: FF says I should already be done with my AF by now!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Books covered...and I have turned into an evil bitch :blush:

No way...you didn't cover them with toilet paper or something? That would be quite evil :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - cute Little Holly pictures!!
> 
> Scans always confuse me - so where *are* her legs and arms in this picture?? Or are they too small at that point? *Naive over here* :blush:
> 
> Good question, my Hollymonkific theory is that an ultrasound doesn't work like a photograph, we expect the image captured to be a "photo" but it's not actually registered at all through using light as in photos but through waves of some nature. And the arms and legs, since ignored by the wave detector, are thus ignored in the image captured:shrug: I have just made all that up, since I have no idea really:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ultrasounds take pics in 'layers' so from further out you would have arms and legs and everything, then going deeper you get just head and body, going deeper you get internal organs - sort of like taking a cross section: depending where you cut you get a different shapeClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the further explaination! I think I understand now :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Lunalady* you can be my knitting and crochet friend:friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good! I've only been knitting about a year but I've been crocheting for about 36 hours now! And it is so much easier and almost instant gratification! I love it!! :)
> 
> How's your blanket coming along?
> 
> And thank you for explaining the scan for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I like crochet- it's really good to do on trains -with knitting needles you risk rudely elbowing your neighbour, or worse still impaling them! And you have to make sure not to start a new row before your stop arrives! Crochet's much more public transport friendly. Made a granny square at breakfast this morning:thumbup:
> 
> Glad my homemade scan explanation pleased you!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You're so right - it's hard to just stop during a knitting row. I like I knit socks, and sometimes you just cannot stop at all or you'll ruin the whole thing!!
> 
> 
> Good morning, girls!
> 
> CD 32 today and still no AF.... I caved and tested this morning with my last DOllar Tree test... BFN. I'm not sure what's going on! Maybe I should run to the store and get a FRER? I saved my FMU blush:), so I could take it today or tomorrow. I'm so confused! :shrug: FF says I should already be done with my AF by now!Click to expand...

This really sucks Luna, sorry about the BFN...maybe it's just a BC hangover and your body just isn't ready to find it's natural cycle just yet? You've very recently come off BC..am I right?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> This really sucks Luna, sorry about the BFN...maybe it's just a BC hangover and your body just isn't ready to find it's natural cycle just yet? You've very recently come off BC..am I right?

Actually I've been off BC almost two years, but my cycles have been pretty irregular since then. I've had two cycles since then that were 34 days, but most of them have been 27-28 days.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm a hungry turtle. What's everyone doing for dinner?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Books covered...and I have turned into an evil bitch :blush:
> 
> No way...you didn't cover them with toilet paper or something? That would be quite evil :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: No, I have been shouting at everyone :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bath and read in bed...see you tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This really sucks Luna, sorry about the BFN...maybe it's just a BC hangover and your body just isn't ready to find it's natural cycle just yet? You've very recently come off BC..am I right?
> 
> Actually I've been off BC almost two years, but my cycles have been pretty irregular since then. I've had two cycles since then that were 34 days, but most of them have been 27-28 days.Click to expand...

Oh sorry Luna..my mistake :blush: Isn't it weird how your body starts to act up when you're focussed on what it's doing? :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm a hungry turtle. What's everyone doing for dinner?

Just a light one for us I think...we went out for a nice lunch :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Books covered...and I have turned into an evil bitch :blush:
> 
> No way...you didn't cover them with toilet paper or something? That would be quite evil :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: No, I have been shouting at everyone :blush:Click to expand...

The demon hormones! It's them, not you, therefore you are blameless :winkwink: A definite get out of jail card! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trinity :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

*Trin* that's hilarious about your school! What if the real grandchildren of the luminary guy come along to claim their place?:haha:

Well done to your football boys *newmummy*:football: My crew were at a ping pong club tournament today, special new year party one where the parents participate. DH and his youngest came 8th out of 34 teams, and his eldest and a friend came 11th. DH can hardly walk up the stairs now after 4hrs of ping pong:haha:

Dinner- blé, courgettes, spicey chicken nuggets from the market:munch:

Off to eat now since the boys have school tomorrow....

Bon appetit. Might see you later if I'm not watching Inspector Barnaby....:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

im off for some dancing on ice and to mull over my turtle award may be back later


----------



## kit_cat

Think I'm going to have a li'l onion as of tomorrow! :shock: It's ok though...I haven't been drinking alcohol so it won't be pickled :winkwink:

After the drudge of first tri...the weeks have just flown by...honest!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

:happydance: Woo! Trin! I love that sacred digi! :yipee:

Emandi- Well that's poopy. *pout* Stoopid dodgy tests in a tube. :grr: I think you should test every morning until your AF shows or you get a positive. :hugs:

Babyhopes- As the other turtles have said, your lines look fine. You are just worrying as it's your first after SO LONG trying. I get that but try to take a deep breath yes? *Holly*... where is that meditating smiley?... I love that thing and it would fit in perfectly right HERE. :haha:

Jaynie- Glad your LP is showing itself to be longer than 10 days! :thumbup:

Trin- Pineapples was one of my early cravings... lasted a while too. :thumbup: :munch: Oh and how clever about the school... something I would giggle over for sure. :haha:

April- :hugs: I feel your pain (re to welling up at Aladdin) I had a horrible crying fit yesterday. I was being very quite and reserved so my OH cornered me upstairs and asked me to sit down on the bed. He then asked me what was wrong, I denied anything, he pressed and I started bawling about everything. That we had to go to the library and three different stores and the bank and FedEx, etc. He said, "Honey, I can do all that, you can stay home and relax. It's going to be okay." Then (while bawling my eyes out) told him that I wanted to go... but I didn't. It was more that I wanted to _want_ to go. Then I told him I needed to be committed and he just started laughing at me. I can't blame him... I was ridiculous!


----------



## Mollykins

All right, I am properly caught up. Phew!


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Molly


----------



## Mollykins

'ello Kit!


----------



## kit_cat

You ok m'love? Had a good weekend so far (minus the hormonal upset)?


----------



## new mummy2010

hi molly you never pm'd me back yesterday sob sob i hope you were'nt offended in anyway by my message to you?


----------



## new mummy2010

Think i have a plum!!


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> hi molly you never pm'd me back yesterday sob sob i hope you were'nt offended in anyway by my message to you?

No, not at all sweetling... I just had a crazy day emotionally and didn't think I was fit to respond. :hugs: No worries. I will write you back shortly. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> You ok m'love? Had a good weekend so far (minus the hormonal upset)?

Weekend is going well... I'm just being... :wacko: with the hormones. Feeling a bit quiet and all that at the moment.


----------



## LunaLady

:hugs: Molly!


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Luna dear. How is your Seattle Sunday? As gray as mine?


----------



## new mummy2010

just me and the tumbleweed then ..........................


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Think i have a plum!!

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> You ok m'love? Had a good weekend so far (minus the hormonal upset)?
> 
> Weekend is going well... I'm just being... :wacko: with the hormones. Feeling a bit quiet and all that at the moment.Click to expand...

:awww: sorry you're suffering at the hands of the dreaded hormones love...hope it's short lived :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> just me and the tumbleweed then ..........................

Aww, sorry I missed you petal...maybe catch you later or tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> I'm a hungry turtle. What's everyone doing for dinner?

i had,from franke and bennys:

garlic dough balls
pepperoni pizza(was yuck as iv just decided i hate pepperoni)]
and white choc brownie and cream :munch:

i feel so ill now:haha: serves me right!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ! 

Just waved good friends off after a lovely roast and Bruges booked for a weekend in march ! Will feel weired telling them I won't be able to drink?? Hey ho

Sorry the hormones are flying about at the mo ... My oh informs me i have been more snappy than normal ... I have a feeling that's more nerves than anything 

Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Whoah!! Looks like the tumbleweed has finished everyone off tonight!!

So, it's good night from moi :thumbup: Laters lovelies :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just having a glass of milk and some bun, been trying to sleep for an hour but couldn't coz my https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/frigo.gifmind was thinking of munchies...


----------



## HollyMonkey

You calling me Tumbleweed *Kit*? :trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: You scarpered coz I'm HUNGRY *kit*, didn't you? Fearing for your avocado. I don't care. I've gone off avocados anyway, I fancy an......ONION:ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For everyone who needs it; for test stress, pregnancy hormones and Monday mornings.......my little calm blue man..

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

:thumbup: I've been with a poorly little Erin all day... It's such a shame - she's allergic to penicillin... 

Just watching cool runnings in bed :cloud9: waiting for another temp installment tomorrow it's a bit :argh: 

:sleep: well turtle loves, I'll catch up properly tomorrow!


----------



## emandi

Holly, so sweet of you :flower:.
... forgot to comment on pic of little Holly and you and have to agree with everyone YOU ARE TWINS :haha:.
Hope tummy is not rumling anymore so you can have a good sleep :winkwink:.
Night night my dear, I'm off to bed as well don't know what Em's plans are for tonight :wacko:.


----------



## emandi

Night night Jaynie and all.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :haha: You scarpered coz I'm HUNGRY *kit*, didn't you? Fearing for your avocado. I don't care. I've gone off avocados anyway, I fancy an......ONION:ninja:

Mmm... deep fried onion... :munch: :cloud9:

No no Kit... worry not... I want a real onion... :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Emandi! Night Jaynie! :wave:
:sleep: well. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> For everyone who needs it; for test stress, pregnancy hormones and Monday mornings.......my little calm blue man..
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

 He is my fav !!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Just finished running some errands... have some super prenatals now. :thumbup: I'm excited for them now that I've had a couple days break from the really bad nausea. My doctor reassured me by telling me that the worst your nausea is going to get, hits you before 7 weeks. So that I'm pretty much (hopefully, FX) in the clear for the whole morning sickness bit. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For everyone who needs it; for test stress, pregnancy hormones and Monday mornings.......my little calm blue man..
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
> 
> He is my fav !!!!!!Click to expand...

Mine too!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Hello Luna dear. How is your Seattle Sunday? As gray as mine?

'Tis gray. But, DH and I went and got our farm eggs and went grocery shopping. I like going with him, so it was a nice day. He's got a hockey game tonight, so it'll be a late night. I think I'll nap soon.... :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Just finished running some errands... have some super prenatals now. :thumbup: I'm excited for them now that I've had a couple days break from the really bad nausea. My doctor reassured me by telling me that the worst your nausea is going to get, hits you before 7 weeks. So that I'm pretty much (hopefully, FX) in the clear for the whole morning sickness bit. :happydance:

What brand did you get? I've been taking (off and on) the Perfect Prenatal. I stopped last week when I was also nauseous (though, not due to being pregnant, shame.) and haven't gotten back into the habit of taking them again. I hope you're done with you morning sickness, too!!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just finished running some errands... have some super prenatals now. :thumbup: I'm excited for them now that I've had a couple days break from the really bad nausea. My doctor reassured me by telling me that the worst your nausea is going to get, hits you before 7 weeks. So that I'm pretty much (hopefully, FX) in the clear for the whole morning sickness bit. :happydance:
> 
> What brand did you get? I've been taking (off and on) the Perfect Prenatal. I stopped last week when I was also nauseous (though, not due to being pregnant, shame.) and haven't gotten back into the habit of taking them again. I hope you're done with you morning sickness, too!!!Click to expand...

Here's a pic of them. The back says that they include fresh ginger juice plus bioactive probiotics to help soothe the digestion. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Prental.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Here's a pic of a cutsie little blanket I saw whille I was out today. 
 



Attached Files:







Turtle blanket.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the prenatal picture! What a brilliant idea to include ginger!! Whenever I get pregnant I will most surely drink ginger tea; it helps me so much with nausea when I do get it. And Kombucha. I've got some brewing and I want to make it ginger Kombucha.

That blanket is ADORABLE!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Thanks for the prenatal picture! What a brilliant idea to include ginger!! Whenever I get pregnant I will most surely drink ginger tea; it helps me so much with nausea when I do get it. And Kombucha. I've got some brewing and I want to make it ginger Kombucha.
> 
> That blanket is ADORABLE!

I get nauseous easily so my stock of ginger is never allowed to disappear. It is amazing. BEST NEWS YET... this prenatal doesn't make me sick! Woo! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles :hi:

I had the most shocking night's sleep. I couldn't get comfortable - too hot, too cold, hot feet, cold upper half, uncomfortable pillow, toss and turn....very annoying. ANd when I did sleep I dreamt of throwing up in toilets...clearly I was nauseous in my sleep :sick:

Good news is my walking seems to have paid off - I lost 1.4kg....only about 500 to go :haha: I have decided for my sanity to not walk this week until I see my levels doubling. The stress of thinking about it was doing me no good, especially seeing as the cramps increase in direct relation to my activity levels

Molly - LOVE the blanket (but it's for a boy so I won't even really look :haha:)

How's everyone today?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just finished running some errands... have some super prenatals now. :thumbup: I'm excited for them now that I've had a couple days break from the really bad nausea. My doctor reassured me by telling me that the worst your nausea is going to get, hits you before 7 weeks. So that I'm pretty much (hopefully, FX) in the clear for the whole morning sickness bit. :happydance:
> 
> What brand did you get? I've been taking (off and on) the Perfect Prenatal. I stopped last week when I was also nauseous (though, not due to being pregnant, shame.) and haven't gotten back into the habit of taking them again. I hope you're done with you morning sickness, too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a pic of them. The back says that they include fresh ginger juice plus bioactive probiotics to help soothe the digestion. :thumbup:Click to expand...

That looks like s stunning one. I have about a 6 month supply of prenatals and omegas - reps keep giving them to me and I've been hoarding them - so i don't think i'll need to buy at all :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Good Morning to my Turtles across the pond! I hope you all have a splendid day!

I'm off to bed... DH and his team won their hockey game... I'm a crocheting fool now.... veal scallopine for dinner was divine... all is good in the world! Good night!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna! Good night my lovely! Hope you :sleep: well... Still no :af: for you... could still be good, keep the faith! Off to catch up and I will no doubt speak later lovely turtle! And you too Molly - great news about your nausea and I :brat: :brat: want that blanket for my LO (when I get him/her)...


----------



## LunaLady

Just sneaking in - no AF still!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles :hi:
> 
> I had the most shocking night's sleep. I couldn't get comfortable - too hot, too cold, hot feet, cold upper half, uncomfortable pillow, toss and turn....very annoying. ANd when I did sleep I dreamt of throwing up in toilets...clearly I was nauseous in my sleep :sick:
> 
> Good news is my walking seems to have paid off - I lost 1.4kg....only about 500 to go :haha: I have decided for my sanity to not walk this week until I see my levels doubling. The stress of thinking about it was doing me no good, especially seeing as the cramps increase in direct relation to my activity levels
> 
> Molly - LOVE the blanket (but it's for a boy so I won't even really look :haha:)
> 
> How's everyone today?

I have had a few nights like that. :wacko: I wouldn't worry about the exercising... at least not yet. Keep your mind and body at ease in moments of stress and peril. :hugs: 

Well, I am off to bed... should have been ages ago but :shrug: there you have it. I am scheduled to be up in 6 hours. Time for the "head meet pillow" plan. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Just sneaking in - no AF still!

:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning all. On the sofa in my snuggly dressing gown with a coffee & would really like to stay here all day. But I have to get dressed in a moment and go to the doc for the progesterone / prolactin blood test. Then walk into work and commence training on my new job role. Atleast this week is my Wednesday off week. 

I might not be able to post much during the day today bc I wont be logged in to my own system - I'll be sitting with people shadowing them. 

Jaynie have you tested again? No sign of aunt flo? When she is due?


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: nor for me, not even a spot which given my past 2 cycles I don't know whether to deem it good or bad. In fact as I type I feel a bit :sick: - although I am hungry for breakfast... Everyone's going out in this house today so i'll wait my hunger out and cook a feast when they have gone! 

Did everyone know that cooked tomatoes are better for you than non cooked tomatoes? Ketchup is also a bit good because it contains cooked tomatoes same goes for pastes and purees. I am going to have tomatoes on toast cause I like it :) maybe a mushroom too.

Trin sorry about your sleep - surely it will be ok tonight as you will be knackered! 

Molly I am glad you have several thing to celebrate - new tablets AND a hoping that your nausea will settle at no worse than this! 

Holly hope you enjoyed your milk and bun... Your signature has had all it's good stuff removed and I don't know why :shrug: I always thought that if it fit in the box it was good to go? :shrug:

I keep forgetting to say that whoever has been sleep eating - I have been known to do that in the past at uni, we would have to check the bins every morning because I was a resident sleep :munch: - sugar was my target (maybe I was deficient?) I always ate chocolate, cake, a spoonful of honey/syrup and was non the wiser in the morning :haha:

Happy monday morning turtle workers... May your monday go really really fast for you! I am continuing with my jobsearch today! I found some on saturday that I didn't have the time to apply for!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Good Morning to my Turtles across the pond! I hope you all have a splendid day!
> 
> I'm off to bed... DH and his team won their hockey game... I'm a crocheting fool now.... veal scallopine for dinner was divine... all is good in the world! Good night!

Sleep tight :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Good morning all. On the sofa in my snuggly dressing gown with a coffee & would really like to stay here all day. But I have to get dressed in a moment and go to the doc for the progesterone / prolactin blood test. Then walk into work and commence training on my new job role. Atleast this week is my Wednesday off week.
> 
> I might not be able to post much during the day today bc I wont be logged in to my own system - I'll be sitting with people shadowing them.
> 
> Jaynie have you tested again? No sign of aunt flo? When she is due?

she is due wednesday for me and I haven't tested, testing early is no good for my head so I am :test:ing tomorrow I was waiting to see what the temps say, they have gone up a bit slightly today but nothing of any real consequence... Soooo with that I was gonna see what tomorrow's temps say! 

Ooooh did you just ask for these tests to be done and they said yes? I want to know the procedure for getting this done!! I am just finishing my green tea! I am kicking the ar*e out of next cycle if it kills me!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just having a glass of milk and some bun, been trying to sleep for an hour but couldn't coz my https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/frigo.gifmind was thinking of munchies...

I've done that EVERY time before I get a :bfp:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all. On the sofa in my snuggly dressing gown with a coffee & would really like to stay here all day. But I have to get dressed in a moment and go to the doc for the progesterone / prolactin blood test. Then walk into work and commence training on my new job role. Atleast this week is my Wednesday off week.
> 
> I might not be able to post much during the day today bc I wont be logged in to my own system - I'll be sitting with people shadowing them.
> 
> Jaynie have you tested again? No sign of aunt flo? When she is due?
> 
> she is due wednesday for me and I haven't tested, testing early is no good for my head so I am :test:ing tomorrow I was waiting to see what the temps say, they have gone up a bit slightly today but nothing of any real consequence... Soooo with that I was gonna see what tomorrow's temps say!
> 
> Ooooh did you just ask for these tests to be done and they said yes? I want to know the procedure for getting this done!! I am just finishing my green tea! I am kicking the ar*e out of next cycle if it kills me!Click to expand...

You're still well above the cover line :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

good luck with your shadowing day today sarchka - i'm sure you'll do just fine!! I will miss you though while i'm in all alone and job hunting...


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all. On the sofa in my snuggly dressing gown with a coffee & would really like to stay here all day. But I have to get dressed in a moment and go to the doc for the progesterone / prolactin blood test. Then walk into work and commence training on my new job role. Atleast this week is my Wednesday off week.
> 
> I might not be able to post much during the day today bc I wont be logged in to my own system - I'll be sitting with people shadowing them.
> 
> Jaynie have you tested again? No sign of aunt flo? When she is due?
> 
> she is due wednesday for me and I haven't tested, testing early is no good for my head so I am :test:ing tomorrow I was waiting to see what the temps say, they have gone up a bit slightly today but nothing of any real consequence... Soooo with that I was gonna see what tomorrow's temps say!
> 
> Ooooh did you just ask for these tests to be done and they said yes? I want to know the procedure for getting this done!! I am just finishing my green tea! I am kicking the ar*e out of next cycle if it kills me!Click to expand...
> 
> You're still well above the cover line :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know! I am excited about it too... But this could just be dead normal for me, I have no cramps or anything and most of the time I do with :af: even this early sometimes I can get :af: cramps 3-4 days before I see her! I am trying to be positive but in my head I am very doubtful as the only ttc experiences I have have been :bfn: you know what I mean?! You anxious to get to 4 weeks? I think it will fly by! I have everything crossed for you trin and tori too :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Just finished running some errands... have some super prenatals now. :thumbup: I'm excited for them now that I've had a couple days break from the really bad nausea. My doctor reassured me by telling me that the worst your nausea is going to get, hits you before 7 weeks. So that I'm pretty much (hopefully, FX) in the clear for the whole morning sickness bit. :happydance:

Phew that's a relief for you! I had some pre-natals that made me feel sick *not **pregnant*, so I've gone back to the ones I had with LO which don't make me sick at all. Apart from anything else I kept wondering if it was a symptom, but no, just sicky pre-natals!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles :hi:
> 
> I had the most shocking night's sleep. I couldn't get comfortable - too hot, too cold, hot feet, cold upper half, uncomfortable pillow, toss and turn....very annoying. ANd when I did sleep I dreamt of throwing up in toilets...clearly I was nauseous in my sleep :sick:
> 
> Good news is my walking seems to have paid off - I lost 1.4kg....only about 500 to go :haha: I have decided for my sanity to not walk this week until I see my levels doubling. The stress of thinking about it was doing me no good, especially seeing as the cramps increase in direct relation to my activity levels
> 
> Molly - LOVE the blanket (but it's for a boy so I won't even really look :haha:)
> 
> How's everyone today?

I was just about to post that it looks pretty unisex to me that cover, if you're not doing the pink and blue thing. Not overtly girl Trin I concur, but I'd get it for Holly:happydance: Did you buy it Molly? It's _gorgeously cute_ and looks very soft too


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning ladies not on work until 10 so have a little bnb time yay

I have a question as i have slight prego brain and i have looked but cant find the post...I remember promising my 1000th post to a deserving turtle but the question is who was it i have 3 of you in mind Sara? Bethany? Jaynie? please help and who ever misses out will be next in line for my next dedication !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles :hi:
> 
> I had the most shocking night's sleep. I couldn't get comfortable - too hot, too cold, hot feet, cold upper half, uncomfortable pillow, toss and turn....very annoying. ANd when I did sleep I dreamt of throwing up in toilets...clearly I was nauseous in my sleep :sick:
> 
> Good news is my walking seems to have paid off - I lost 1.4kg....only about 500 to go :haha: I have decided for my sanity to not walk this week until I see my levels doubling. The stress of thinking about it was doing me no good, especially seeing as the cramps increase in direct relation to my activity levels
> 
> Molly - LOVE the blanket (but it's for a boy so I won't even really look :haha:)
> 
> How's everyone today?

Sorry Trin:flower: Focused on the blanket and forgot to say sorry for your bad night and I HATE sicky dreams!! I have this dream where I'm eating gone off chicken, and I know it's gone off and is making me feel sick but I keep eating it:wacko: It goes all foul and chewy in my mouth and I feel terrible:sick: And as you say I'm sure it's because I'm feeling sick in my sleep!!
Only another 5weeks until the worst of the nausea goes for you Trin, according to Molly's doc!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Good morning ladies not on work until 10 so have a little bnb time yay
> 
> I have a question as i have slight prego brain and i have looked but cant find the post...I remember promising my 1000th post to a deserving turtle but the question is who was it i have 3 of you in mind Sara? Bethany? Jaynie? please help and who ever misses out will be next in line for my next dedication !!

I think Sarachka could do with one at the mo. Jaynie got some eggs from sarachka so I think she's ok, but Sarachka's at work on a Monday, which I know must be displeasing her intensely, so a dedication would cheer her up:flower:

But I can't remember who you promised it to but I wouldn't worry too much, I don't think any of us will hold a grudge :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany where is the rest of your siggy?

I will dedicate to Sara then !!

I so dont feel upto work today but have to go as i need to ring by 7.30 and felt ok then .


----------



## TrinityMom

I have patients coming in so I'd better log off...bloody work :haha: I have a sponsor for me pregnancy & birth seminars :happydance: and loads of people sending prizes and samples so I'm very happy :happydance:

New Mummy, I think it was me, but I got my :bfp: so I think Sara would be a great choice :thumbup:

Chat MUCH later turtles- late day today, Ch'ien only finishes cricket at 4:30


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck at new work today Sarachka https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/E_JUMP_1.GIF

Trin I'd love to think fridge raiding was a "symptom" but I do it so often:blush: And I didn't eat all my dinner since the blé was too salty, so I was just catching up :shrug: had a slight bloody nose this morning, but I think that would be going into the realms of X-treme s/s :haha:

Hope Little Erin's better soon Jaynie:hugs: Are you testing for our vicarious pleasure today? And yes, they stole my Munkies!:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck trin:thumbup:

:dohh::dohh:Just read your post about testing tomorrow Jaynie!:dohh::dohh:

LO is full of cheeky mischief today so I'm off to play will her, her favourite at the moment is crawling really fast around the house with me crawling after her pretending to be a monster after her toes- sends her into absolute hysterics, and she 'sprint' crawls, all humped over with her nose almost touching the floor for extra streamlining:haha: And I get sore knees!!!

Have a lovely day girls:flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes good luck with work Sara and you will soon have a BFP dedication comin your way !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Erin sometimes still plays the crawl game. It's more fun than chasing I think she finds! Awwww. Yes I feel bad because she has had a chest infection that they treated with penicillin and it cleared while she was taking it for all of 2 days, she beoke out in a rash, fever and still had a cough and when they took her they said that was penicillin and she's been trying to clear a chest infection on her own since christmas. I hate it especially when congestion is the problem because I would be able to clear it if I had it but she is just swallowing mucus - my sister said it's awfully cruel as it sometimes makes it to her stool... IN FACT - Trin do you have any child friendsly congestion remedies? I hope I always speak to you Trin :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im off girls catch you all later


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Erin sometimes still plays the crawl game. It's more fun than chasing I think she finds! Awwww. Yes I feel bad because she has had a chest infection that they treated with penicillin and it cleared while she was taking it for all of 2 days, she beoke out in a rash, fever and still had a cough and when they took her they said that was penicillin and she's been trying to clear a chest infection on her own since christmas. I hate it especially when congestion is the problem because I would be able to clear it if I had it but she is just swallowing mucus - my sister said it's awfully cruel as it sometimes makes it to her stool... IN FACT - Trin do you have any child friendsly congestion remedies? I hope I always speak to you Trin :cloud9:

I think I exhausted LO, she's fallen asleep:sleep: Yeah it's really frustrating when babies have colds, I give Holly a sea salt spray which works a treat- she screams when I put the nozzle up her nose and spray but it clears her out pretty quick. DH had an electric snot extractor for his sons, he keeps telling me I should get one and says they're brill but I'm hoping I'll get to the point where LO can blow her own nose before I have to get one of those! Sounds scary! I fish her bogeys out with cotton wool that I roll into nose pokers, and funnily enough Holly really likes me doing that:haha:
I think Vicks have a huge range of stuff for kid's congestion in the UK don't they?

Just had branston with babybel and crackers:munch:


----------



## emandi

:help: ........................... :shipw:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've cancelled my trip to see my friends newborn today:cry: It's a long way away and I have loads of bus and train and walking to get there but it's 3°C and pouring rain- it will just be miserable, so we're going next Monday, when it WILL be sunny, or at least dry, so we can go to the park with our bubbas.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> :help: ........................... :shipw:

We're here Emandi :bodyb:

What's up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

You got another BFPN?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Holly - I have heard of booger suckers - they do a non electric one that's just like a plunger for your nose :thumbup: I might have a look for them later see if there's anything that might help her! 

What's up emandi?? 

You should all know I tested and got a :bfn: I was just on my own in the house and thought i'll test with 2mu as I am in fact 12DPO and a 10iu test should work right?! So I am officially out for POAS this month unless my :witch: is late...


----------



## HollyMonkey

You had a naughty siggy Jaynie too! :haha::ninja:

pooey for BFN


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where are you Emandi? Don't drown!!! Superturtles are here- Hollysupermonkeypants and Jayniesuperboobs to the rescue....


----------



## emandi

Hellooo Holly, Jaynie,

Holly, sorry about silly weather and all change of plans.
Jaynie, sorry about :bfn:. You said temp looks still good, so there is still a big chance :winkwink:.

I'm going insane :loopy:. No AF, hardly any spotting, no more AF cramps, :bfn:, ..... what is going on? What to do? Am I waiting for my period? Or ovulation? Did I have anovulatory cycle?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

:wacko::shrug::nope::growlmad::huh::sad2::brat::shipw::telephone::drunk::help::ninja::sad1::saywhat::ignore::grr::loopy::-k8-[:oops:[-o&lt;[-X#-o:?:shock::-s:(:jo:

(hope I didn't forget anything)

It's going to be very emotional today.


----------



## emandi

Just looked at the test I took this morning and found such a lovely evap. Do you want to see? Shame there wasn't anything in time limit.
:loopy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha! Those smileys are a true reflection of your feelings today!!

Did you use opks or temps this month?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Just looked at the test I took this morning and found such a lovely evap. Do you want to see? Shame there wasn't anything in time limit.
> :loopy:

Show! show! If I see pink I will have my answer to your mystery!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I did! They must be siggy clearing today then! Harumph... How come it can go unnoticed for so long? I mean... Is it the graphics as the pixels are seemingly the problem? Not the size...

Emandi, do show... Maybe we will see pink and I can rid of my :growlmad: :grr: :bfn: image! HARUMPH. I was really feeling this cycle as well... You are right though Emandi, maybe I will let my temps speak to me :shrug: maybe I will still be preggo - I dunno. I have to stay positive for the next cycle and once that cycle is out I will be in the new house where positivity will be me! Sigh.


----------



## emandi

Holly, yes those are my moods :wacko:. OPK negative (no line at all). Temping is tempting, but no chance for me as Emily keeps waking up randomly and often screaming.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly, yes those are my moods :wacko:. OPK negative (no line at all). Temping is tempting, but no chance for me as Emily keeps waking up randomly and often screaming.

I mean't an opk at O time, not one at the moment... 
You must be tired being woken up at night, is it nursery playing on Emily's mind do you think?


----------



## emandi

Here it is (Tesco's)
 



Attached Files:







24012011261.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9









24012011265.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 16


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I did! They must be siggy clearing today then! Harumph... How come it can go unnoticed for so long? I mean... Is it the graphics as the pixels are seemingly the problem? Not the size...
> 
> Emandi, do show... Maybe we will see pink and I can rid of my :growlmad: :grr: :bfn: image! HARUMPH. I was really feeling this cycle as well... You are right though Emandi, maybe I will let my temps speak to me :shrug: maybe I will still be preggo - I dunno. I have to stay positive for the next cycle and once that cycle is out I will be in the new house where positivity will be me! Sigh.

You must show us pics of the new house:thumbup:

LO has woken up, I can hear her 'talking' to herself in bed :awww:


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Here it is (Tesco's)

Morning chocks


I see pink emandi ....


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Here it is (Tesco's)

If it is an evap it's an evil one. And nothing at all in the time frame?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> Morning chocks
> 
> 
> I see pink emandi ....Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I see pink but it seems very dark for an evap:shrug: The plastic cover's a bit in the way too. OMG you've got a dumbfounder there. Any of you UK girls know how notorious Tesco's tests are for evaps or not? Never used a Tesco's one...


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Holly, yes those are my moods :wacko:. OPK negative (no line at all). Temping is tempting, but no chance for me as Emily keeps waking up randomly and often screaming.
> 
> I mean't an opk at O time, not one at the moment...
> You must be tired being woken up at night, is it nursery playing on Emily's mind do you think?Click to expand...

I had OPK positive on CD17 and CD18. 
Emily goes to nursery only 2 half days (wed, thu) 7am to 1pm. I think it might be nursery on her mind, but not sure. She really likes it there. Might be just one of the stages of her development. Hope so.


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Crunch! 

Emandi I am with Holly that I see pink. What's the script with it then? You have some possibly fals positives AND an evap all in one cycle? It seems a bit weird for my liking, I am :argh: at the journey that TTC is today! :argh:

You gots any more tests my love?


----------



## firstbaby25

I have read that people seem to love tesco's tests and couldn't recommend them enough HOWEVER they had a batch recently (I read on here) that were ALL evaps/false :bfp: and they offered refunds and effective tests to those affected (I think)


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> If it is an evap it's an evil one. And nothing at all in the time frame?Click to expand...

No :nope:. And the picture was taken 2 hours after testing. I think it's irrelevant. But it's nice pink.


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> I have read that people seem to love tesco's tests and couldn't recommend them enough HOWEVER they had a batch recently (I read on here) that were ALL evaps/false :bfp: and they offered refunds and effective tests to those affected (I think)

Thank you Jaynie for your research. Could you send me the link please?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> If it is an evap it's an evil one. And nothing at all in the time frame?Click to expand...
> 
> No :nope:. And the picture was taken 2 hours after testing. I think it's irrelevant. But it's nice pink.Click to expand...

Go and get a digi. I'll buy our lunch at Lakeside when we meet up to cover the costs of it:flower:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> Morning chocks
> 
> 
> I see pink emandi ....Click to expand...

Morning Crunchie :flower:.
Thanks dear, shame pic was taken 2 hours after testing. No line within time limit. 
Have 2 more tests tesco's and frer (and also those expired ones). But not testing today anymore.

I did a little experiment yesterday :blush:. With expired tests. I tested with Emily's urine and with mine.
Emily's was snow white and mine had a shadowy line (written read at 3 min, do net read after 10 min. If hcg level is very low there might be a line between 3 and 10 min). Faintest ever shadowy line on my test appeared at 4-5 min.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> If it is an evap it's an evil one. And nothing at all in the time frame?Click to expand...
> 
> No :nope:. And the picture was taken 2 hours after testing. I think it's irrelevant. But it's nice pink.Click to expand...
> 
> Go and get a digi. I'll buy our lunch at Lakeside when we meet up to cover the costs of it:flower:Click to expand...

Oh Holly, you are so sweet!!! :hugs:
But I can't do that. If no change, maybe I get one on wed or thu.
And don't worry about buying lunch :winkwink:, just come and meet me :flower:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi - I will try to find the thread that had that in it... I don't think it was actually a pregnancy test thread so I might have some trouble but I will try! I am sorry that you are going through this this cycle but you also get a longer LP :happydance: so that's good news, at least!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I did! They must be siggy clearing today then! Harumph... How come it can go unnoticed for so long? I mean... Is it the graphics as the pixels are seemingly the problem? Not the size..

Graphics are measured in pixels, so pixels does mean size, 1 pixel is about a millimetre. I can make everything smaller for you if you want. Tell me exactly what you want in your sig and I'll make it all fit :happydance:

*EMANDI* You are either a) pregnant and in denial or b) the victim of a very cruel universe joke. Stop it universe! Stop being mean to Emandi! She's lovely!!! :shrug:

*6DPO for me today. Will try and wait until the weekend to test. Absolutely no symptoms.*


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> Morning chocks
> 
> 
> I see pink emandi ....Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Crunchie :flower:.
> Thanks dear, shame pic was taken 2 hours after testing. No line within time limit.
> Have 2 more tests tesco's and frer (and also those expired ones). But not testing today anymore.
> 
> I did a little experiment yesterday :blush:. With expired tests. I tested with Emily's urine and with mine.
> Emily's was snow white and mine had a shadowy line (written read at 3 min, do net read after 10 min. If hcg level is very low there might be a line between 3 and 10 min). Faintest ever shadowy line on my test appeared at 4-5 min.Click to expand...

There seem to be too many strange things going on for it to be a coincidence:shrug:

The spotting that stopped, the shadowy lines on a few tests now...

(Don't tell anyone but I'm secretely optimistic here......:happydance::holly::shhh:)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: :hi: how dumb did I sound then? With the pixels vs size thing! Harumph - annoyed at them taking my siggy away! I would like what I had but I am fine with this, no worries if you are busy with your new job and siggy request thread! 

How is the shadowing going?

I have no symptoms whatsoever and I have still tested but after this cycle I don't want you all to let me test before double figures at least! When you thinking? Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I did! They must be siggy clearing today then! Harumph... How come it can go unnoticed for so long? I mean... Is it the graphics as the pixels are seemingly the problem? Not the size..
> 
> Graphics are measured in pixels, so pixels does mean size, 1 pixel is about a millimetre. I can make everything smaller for you if you want. Tell me exactly what you want in your sig and I'll make it all fit :happydance:
> 
> *EMANDI* You are either a) pregnant and in denial or b) the victim of a very cruel universe joke. Stop it universe! Stop being mean to Emandi! She's lovely!!! :shrug:
> 
> *6DPO for me today. Will try and wait until the weekend to test. Absolutely no symptoms.*Click to expand...

OOOooo yes please, my monkeys in miniature pleeeeeeease!!!!!!

Me 5dpo and not a whisper of a symptom:growlmad:

Wow Sarachka you used smileys in that post!! It's rare for you! You must be on a work computer:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Catch you later girls, nappy and stuff to do:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I did! They must be siggy clearing today then! Harumph... How come it can go unnoticed for so long? I mean... Is it the graphics as the pixels are seemingly the problem? Not the size..
> 
> Graphics are measured in pixels, so pixels does mean size, 1 pixel is about a millimetre. I can make everything smaller for you if you want. Tell me exactly what you want in your sig and I'll make it all fit :happydance:
> 
> *EMANDI* You are either a) pregnant and in denial or b) the victim of a very cruel universe joke. Stop it universe! Stop being mean to Emandi! She's lovely!!! :shrug:
> 
> *6DPO for me today. Will try and wait until the weekend to test. Absolutely no symptoms.*Click to expand...
> 
> OOOooo yes please, my monkeys in miniature pleeeeeeease!!!!!!
> 
> Me 5dpo and not a whisper of a symptom:growlmad:
> 
> Wow Sarachka you used smileys in that post!! It's rare for you! You must be on a work computer:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: I noticed that too! Sarachka me likey the smileys, I have a fertility book that recommends laughter therapy i.e. laughing for 15 mins a day... I worry that I don't laugh a lot, i'm not one of these girls that can laugh at anything and I imagine you are the same as me. Don't know why this is relevant here. 

Bethany enjoy your afternoon with monkey :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Erin sometimes still plays the crawl game. It's more fun than chasing I think she finds! Awwww. Yes I feel bad because she has had a chest infection that they treated with penicillin and it cleared while she was taking it for all of 2 days, she beoke out in a rash, fever and still had a cough and when they took her they said that was penicillin and she's been trying to clear a chest infection on her own since christmas. I hate it especially when congestion is the problem because I would be able to clear it if I had it but she is just swallowing mucus - my sister said it's awfully cruel as it sometimes makes it to her stool... IN FACT - Trin do you have any child friendsly congestion remedies? I hope I always speak to you Trin :cloud9:

:winkwink: :kiss: I use Polygala D1 (it's a homoeopathic remedy - Neil's Yard would probably be the best place to get it because I think they have a dispensary as well as an over the counter range) and Kali mur (tissue salts - can buy from Boots or Neil's Yard). Almost all kids in my practice get Polygala because it sorts out mucous so well - first gets quite thin and runny so at first it seems to get worse but it's just clearing out. I also use Pulsatilla a lot for kids, especially girls, who get clingy when sick. You can buy that at Boots and H&B


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Here it is (Tesco's)

If that's an evap it's one hell of a mean line!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - I think this thread has fallen fould to signature inspectors. I mean why have they took all of yours off? Not even left you with a ticker?! :grr:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I did! They must be siggy clearing today then! Harumph... How come it can go unnoticed for so long? I mean... Is it the graphics as the pixels are seemingly the problem? Not the size..
> 
> Graphics are measured in pixels, so pixels does mean size, 1 pixel is about a millimetre. I can make everything smaller for you if you want. Tell me exactly what you want in your sig and I'll make it all fit :happydance:
> 
> *EMANDI* You are either a) pregnant and in denial or b) the victim of a very cruel universe joke. Stop it universe! Stop being mean to Emandi! She's lovely!!! :shrug:
> 
> *6DPO for me today. Will try and wait until the weekend to test. Absolutely no symptoms.*Click to expand...

They stole my siggie too!!! ALL OF IT!!!!! Can I have a league of dedicated Loonies one? ANd can you make my SQM one smaller? AND can you make the preggie turtle one smaller

and..and...and ..........goodness I'm greedy :blush: But it took me so long to choose what to put on because I lOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

oooh thanks for the advice will google it now. She was pretty clingy when I went but she usually is with me because I used to live with them and we have a lovely bond I really am the fun aunt jaynie! I will try the decongestant - the first one that you have mentioned... Off to write it down!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin - I think this thread has fallen fould to signature inspectors. I mean why have they took all of yours off? Not even left you with a ticker?! :grr:

SO mean:growlmad:...now I have to go find them all again...and remember where I am....how's a preggie turtle meant to remember :shrug:???I rely on my tickers to tell me :haha:


----------



## emandi

Very strange, your signatures disappearing :shrug:.
Surprised mine is ok (even my ticker is a lie :haha:)

Helloo Trinity :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: I think I'm tempted to say that they wouldn't believe us. I think I know the weeks, days and hours since I ovulated and how far along most of you are (you are 3w4d? Forgive me if i'm wrong you are the latest of us to contract this pregnancy thing...) 

I am just going to ask lover to make the siggy smaller if she can do that... 

I want my :af: or a :bfp: like YESTERDAY...


----------



## emandi

Sarachka :flower:, busy evening ahead :haha: changing all them signatures.

Trinity :flower:, don't you have any wise advice for me? I am going insane :loopy:. Spotting all stopped, no cramps :shrug:. Hmm!
Was thinking about starting with progesterone if no AF ... :shrug:.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Turtles :hi:
> 
> I had the most shocking night's sleep. I couldn't get comfortable - too hot, too cold, hot feet, cold upper half, uncomfortable pillow, toss and turn....very annoying. ANd when I did sleep I dreamt of throwing up in toilets...clearly I was nauseous in my sleep :sick:
> 
> Good news is my walking seems to have paid off - I lost 1.4kg....only about 500 to go :haha: I have decided for my sanity to not walk this week until I see my levels doubling. The stress of thinking about it was doing me no good, especially seeing as the cramps increase in direct relation to my activity levels
> 
> Molly - LOVE the blanket (but it's for a boy so I won't even really look :haha:)
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> I was just about to post that it looks pretty unisex to me that cover, if you're not doing the pink and blue thing. Not overtly girl Trin I concur, but I'd get it for Holly:happydance: Did you buy it Molly? It's _gorgeously cute_ and looks very soft tooClick to expand...

I didn't buy it. :cry: I wasn't sure that I wanted THAT to be the first thing I bought for the baby. :-k I'm still trying to figure out when I should start buying things. Like you, I would buy it no matter if I have a boy or a girl. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Erin sometimes still plays the crawl game. It's more fun than chasing I think she finds! Awwww. Yes I feel bad because she has had a chest infection that they treated with penicillin and it cleared while she was taking it for all of 2 days, she beoke out in a rash, fever and still had a cough and when they took her they said that was penicillin and she's been trying to clear a chest infection on her own since christmas. I hate it especially when congestion is the problem because I would be able to clear it if I had it but she is just swallowing mucus - my sister said it's awfully cruel as it sometimes makes it to her stool... IN FACT - Trin do you have any child friendsly congestion remedies? I hope I always speak to you Trin :cloud9:

Poor Miss! :( My OH is allergic to penicillin as well. He doesn't mind though, he says he always gets the best antibiotics right away because of it. :haha: I hope she feels better soon! :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Hellooooo Molly :hi:, how are you today? Hope not too sicky.:hugs:

Is LittleSpy going to find sex of her baby? I think it's today, isn't it?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: I think I'm tempted to say that they wouldn't believe us. I think I know the weeks, days and hours since I ovulated and how far along most of you are (you are 3w4d? Forgive me if i'm wrong you are the latest of us to contract this pregnancy thing...)
> 
> I am just going to ask lover to make the siggy smaller if she can do that...
> 
> I want my :af: or a :bfp: like YESTERDAY...

:rofl: I think I have porridge brain already :haha: But according to my newly reinstated ticker you are right


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Sarachka :flower:, busy evening ahead :haha: changing all them signatures.
> 
> Trinity :flower:, don't you have any wise advice for me? I am going insane :loopy:. Spotting all stopped, no cramps :shrug:. Hmm!
> Was thinking about starting with progesterone if no AF ... :shrug:.

I would wait...I'm pretty sure you are pregnant...that many evaps, false positives, etc etc is just not likely :haha:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka :flower:, busy evening ahead :haha: changing all them signatures.
> 
> Trinity :flower:, don't you have any wise advice for me? I am going insane :loopy:. Spotting all stopped, no cramps :shrug:. Hmm!
> Was thinking about starting with progesterone if no AF ... :shrug:.
> 
> I would wait...I'm pretty sure you are pregnant...that many evaps, false positives, etc etc is just not likely :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you my love :flower:, I'm worried my progesterone is too low. I know I am being paranoid 8-[ and such a worrier.


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- Hello love dove. First of all... I agree with the other turtles... if that's an evap... it's down right EVIL. :grr: I think there is a strong likelihood that you are pregnant. :thumbup: YES! LittleSpy's scan is today... thanks for reminding me! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!! How is everyones day going. Mine is ok. I have a bunch of extra kids in my class bc one of the teachers is absent and subs rarely come to our school bc they can not handle the kids so I can not wait to get home and curl up with my blanket and pillow!


----------



## Mollykins

Hello :wave: Addie! Sorry you have so many more kids today. I hope time flies for you today. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Molly. I hope it goes by fast as well. My husband texted me and said he was cooking chicken frances later so I have that yummy dinner to look 4ward 2!!! I also asked him to bring home oatmeal cream pies!!! It was supposed to snow Tuesday to Wed or Wed to Thursday a lotttt and now they are saying it could just be rain! I really wanted a snow day so I am crossing my fingers it still snows!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls just a quick catch up to you all

Emandi - I ca't find the thread but you have also done the experiment with emily's urine so I think you should be knocked up. I would be cautiously optimistic with this though given how much we all want it. Just chill and do your frer tomorrow with FMU? 

Molly! Hi thanks for the well wishes for Erin she will be ok I am sure but they wouldn't giver her more antibiotics after they found out she was allergic to penicillin :shrug: my mum's allergic too but she gets horrible smelly strong antibiotics :sick:

:hi: addie! Sorry your class is all full sweets and that you are tired and pregnant and whatnot :flower: your dinner sounds yummy though :munch: i'm just off downstairs to make mine now...

Just off to make dinner, we're thinking a frozen pizza and some salad (so it's a bit ok :thumbup:) as Adam has to be at the docs about his rash at 7 so we kind of would like some time of an evening to do more than eat and go the docs! 

I need to get rid of my belly that's for sure though, it's just poking out of my tracksuit bottoms (I don't wear these everyday - having a woe is me day today!)


----------



## Sarachka

*HI GUYS*

Will get to work miniturizing all the signatures tonight, providing OH isn't home and sweeps me off my feet. 

I am 6DPO and really tempted to test, even though I know that's ridic!!! I am only 6 DPO if I ovulated at the earliest I think I might have ovulated, so it's futile testing today. I ate some pineapple today and will try to eat some every day for the rest of this cycle as it's good for implantation, right? Although I guess I kinda missed the boat for that already? HMMMMM.


----------



## TrinityMom

My dh came home with beautiful roses for me :flower: it's our equiversary: we started going out when we were 17 and we've been together 17 years today. Love this man SOOOOOO much 
We're making pizza for dinner...olives and artichokes for me with a smidge of cheese in case it makes me :sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *HI GUYS*
> 
> Will get to work miniturizing all the signatures tonight, providing OH isn't home and sweeps me off my feet.
> 
> I am 6DPO and really tempted to test, even though I know that's ridic!!! I am only 6 DPO if I ovulated at the earliest I think I might have ovulated, so it's futile testing today. I ate some pineapple today and will try to eat some every day for the rest of this cycle as it's good for implantation, right? Although I guess I kinda missed the boat for that already? HMMMMM.

Never thought I'd say this but: STEP AWAY FROM THE WEE STICKS!!! Too early and it'll just waste them...you'll need them on the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> My dh came home with beautiful roses for me :flower: it's our equiversary: we started going out when we were 17 and we've been together 17 years today. Love this man SOOOOOO much
> We're making pizza for dinner...olives and artichokes for me with a smidge of cheese in case it makes me :sick:

Aww! :awww: That is so sweet! :cloud9: Happy equiversary. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> *HI GUYS*
> 
> Will get to work miniturizing all the signatures tonight, providing OH isn't home and sweeps me off my feet.
> 
> I am 6DPO and really tempted to test, even though I know that's ridic!!! I am only 6 DPO if I ovulated at the earliest I think I might have ovulated, so it's futile testing today. I ate some pineapple today and will try to eat some every day for the rest of this cycle as it's good for implantation, right? Although I guess I kinda missed the boat for that already? HMMMMM.

When are you thinking you will start testing love dove? Oh... did you get my pm?


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: :wohoo: well in trin! Such a lovely man :awww: what's an equiversary? Same as an anniversary?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee: :wohoo: well in trin! Such a lovely man :awww: what's an equiversary? Same as an anniversary?

:haha:I made it up - we've been together half our lives...like an equinox


----------



## Mollykins

Why are we all so quiet today? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Why are we all so quiet today? :shrug:

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly! I do not know - I think we were quiet all weekend actually but then I was able to go on the weekend before having the run of the house.
I'm personally bummed out with ttc- on ANOTHER wait now for my period to start and to move on to cycle 4 ttc my first. Sigh. I must dash off the computer now, just eaten tea and now we are to go the doctors. I will be sure to check my phone :kiss: hope you all are having the most wonderful monday morning/evening wherever you are :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck at the docs Jaynie dear. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> My dh came home with beautiful roses for me :flower: it's our equiversary: we started going out when we were 17 and we've been together 17 years today. Love this man SOOOOOO much
> We're making pizza for dinner...olives and artichokes for me with a smidge of cheese in case it makes me :sick:

Aw that's sweet https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0006.gif I've never heard of a equiversary!

I hope DH and I get to celebrate one of those:shock: We met a bit later in life than you and your dh, and we're 9 yrs apart in age. Maybe when we're :jo: if we can remember who we are:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Seeing as we're all quiet, here's my favourite song atm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGAaUUaYNGc&feature=related


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:WOOHOO!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)

See my lovely:hugs: You needn't have worried so:flower:

And while I'm here....:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:.......


----------



## babyhopes2010

:wohoo: i think it was late implanting then bam all dark lines rah.....:yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

*YAY BABYHOPES now relax a bit, k?! Sacred digi has spoken*


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> *YAY BABYHOPES now relax a bit, k?! Sacred digi has spoken*

yeh lol all my tests have suddenly got dark and the cramps were wind :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin, I really enjoyed your song:hugs: I get weepy over songs like that:cry: Ah, I wish I could sing:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiT4S8ZxeR0


----------



## firstbaby25

Baby hopes :yipee: :yipee: you're properly pregnant - confirmed!

Congratulations :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm seeing pink spotting. Think the :witch: will be putting her make up on ready to come see me properly Wednesday as she's supposed to! :sadangel:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Why are we all so quiet today? :shrug:

If you could have heard the noise Holly and I have been making today you wouldn't say that:haha: I have to cook dinner for the troops in a mo, so will be a bit quiet until all the growling tummies are full...


----------



## Sarachka

I've got a lemon and poppy seed cake in the oven, very Ukrainian!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ... Hope your all well ...
Babyhopes horaaayyy for the sacred digi:happydance:

Been to the gp and wil send me for an early scan in next few days and then will be booked in for the 13 week scan :cloud9:

Might allow myself to get excited soon

Where is newbie and moomin .....


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: :dohh:

messed with my chart earlier, then left it like that for too long and now I've somehow got rid of today's temp! I don't know how I've done it... I think I was 33.33 or 33.36! Anyone who looked at it today? Maybe still has it open? Can help me?


----------



## kit_cat

Evening ladies! 

WHOAH!! There's much catching up to do...better get cracking...:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Trin, I really enjoyed your song:hugs: I get weepy over songs like that:cry: Ah, I wish I could sing:cloud9:

It's used in this advert that ALWAYS makes me cry and go check the children in their bed 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1y-N0PSI5A&feature=fvw


----------



## HollyMonkey

Babyhopes your video made me cry too! I'm a cry baby ever since I had LO:cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Tracker is a company that recovers hijacked cars btw (my WORST nightmare that I get hijacked with the kids in the car)


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> My dh came home with beautiful roses for me :flower: it's our equiversary: we started going out when we were 17 and we've been together 17 years today. Love this man SOOOOOO much
> We're making pizza for dinner...olives and artichokes for me with a smidge of cheese in case it makes me :sick:

Happy equiversary Trinity and Trinity's DH :cake: !
Lovely DH you have Trinity.
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :haha: You scarpered coz I'm HUNGRY *kit*, didn't you? Fearing for your avocado. I don't care. I've gone off avocados anyway, I fancy an......ONION:ninja:

MOLLYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! :shock: She's at it again...:help:


----------



## TrinityMom

And now I'm watching Greys which has a direct switch to my tearducts :cry::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :haha: You scarpered coz I'm HUNGRY *kit*, didn't you? Fearing for your avocado. I don't care. I've gone off avocados anyway, I fancy an......ONION:ninja:
> 
> MOLLYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! :shock: She's at it again...:help:Click to expand...

We'll protect you :ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Trin, I really enjoyed your song:hugs: I get weepy over songs like that:cry: Ah, I wish I could sing:cloud9:
> 
> It's used in this advert that ALWAYS makes me cry and go check the children in their bed
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1y-N0PSI5A&feature=fvwClick to expand...

omg that version's even worse! :cry: If I go up and see LO I will be an emotional wreck for the evening!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :haha: You scarpered coz I'm HUNGRY *kit*, didn't you? Fearing for your avocado. I don't care. I've gone off avocados anyway, I fancy an......ONION:ninja:
> 
> MOLLYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! :shock: She's at it again...:help:Click to expand...

Onion !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Trin, I really enjoyed your song:hugs: I get weepy over songs like that:cry: Ah, I wish I could sing:cloud9:
> 
> It's used in this advert that ALWAYS makes me cry and go check the children in their bed
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1y-N0PSI5A&feature=fvwClick to expand...

oi stop making me cry :cry::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :haha: You scarpered coz I'm HUNGRY *kit*, didn't you? Fearing for your avocado. I don't care. I've gone off avocados anyway, I fancy an......ONION:ninja:
> 
> MOLLYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! :shock: She's at it again...:help:Click to expand...
> 
> We'll protect you :ninja:Click to expand...

Trin will get Trackers onto me:haha: Blimey you're even braver than I thought, living in hijack land!

Hello Kit:hi: by the time I've got dinner on you should have caught up.....


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-6HXmTuu50

watch this itll get ya crying!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies ... Hope your all well ...
> Babyhopes horaaayyy for the sacred digi:happydance:
> 
> Been to the gp and wil send me for an early scan in next few days and then will be booked in for the 13 week scan :cloud9:
> 
> Might allow myself to get excited soon
> 
> Where is newbie and moomin .....

That's great news :happydance:

Doing my first bloods tomorrow...a bit nervous...ok, more than a bit


----------



## firstbaby25

:shrug: :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

here they dont usually do bloods :( just pee tests


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiT4S8ZxeR0

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> here they dont usually do bloods :( just pee tests

The perks of being a doctor is I can order my own tests...and not have to pay for them :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Here it is (Tesco's)

OMG!!!! Emandi...that cannot be an evap! Surely not such a pink and convincing one?? And by the way..tesco tests were the first tests I got my BFP on, and despite the fact I did the holding up to the light in all rooms of the house, standing on one leg with the bin on my head while reciting poetry...at 9/10DPO it wasn't anywhere near as clear as that!! :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> Morning chocks
> 
> 
> I see pink emandi ....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I see pink but it seems very dark for an evap:shrug: The plastic cover's a bit in the way too. OMG you've got a dumbfounder there. Any of you UK girls know how notorious Tesco's tests are for evaps or not? Never used a Tesco's one...Click to expand...

I would say good tests..unlikely to show an evap like that..with colour I mean. Obviously anything is possible though :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :haha: You scarpered coz I'm HUNGRY *kit*, didn't you? Fearing for your avocado. I don't care. I've gone off avocados anyway, I fancy an......ONION:ninja:
> 
> MOLLYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! :shock: She's at it again...:help:Click to expand...
> 
> We'll protect you :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin will get Trackers onto me:haha: Blimey you're even braver than I thought, living in hijack land!
> 
> Hello Kit:hi: by the time I've got dinner on you should have caught up.....Click to expand...

Hijack land :haha: It's the same as if you live in an earthquake area or something like that. The kids know what to do if it happens...just [email protected] that they have to, but I'd rather that than the alternative

Enough with the fraught topics now :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I have read that people seem to love tesco's tests and couldn't recommend them enough HOWEVER they had a batch recently (I read on here) that were ALL evaps/false :bfp: and they offered refunds and effective tests to those affected (I think)

Ooooo, didn't know this....emandi, I hope you're not a victim of this :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi said:


> Here it is (Tesco's)

thats bfp hun that looks slightly lightier then my fri test x


----------



## TrinityMom

:sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> thats bfp hun that looks slightly lightier then my fri test xClick to expand...

We're a week apart :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone how are we all? i feel half human today :D x


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning girls!!

Slept in quite a bit past normal today.... :blush:

Congrats babyhopes on your digi BFP!!!! YAY!

Still no AF for me.... CD33 today. I really don't know what to make of this. Temp is up pretty high today - although it could be because I tested so much later than normal???

FF says I ovulated a couple days ago because of my temp spike :haha: Pretty sure I didn't ovulate on CD30! LOL.

If I did ovulate this month, I think it was CD25 or 26. That's the only time I had EWCM. BUT WHO REALLY KNOWS?! I'm going crazy, I'm pretty sure of it!

Oh, and DH replies this to me after I tell him I want to buy a FRER: "Let's just wait and see!"
:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)

:happydance::happydance:WOOHOO!!!!:happydance::happydance:

So happy you've finally got some peace of mind m'love :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> here they dont usually do bloods :( just pee tests
> 
> The perks of being a doctor is I can order my own tests...and not have to pay for them :haha:Click to expand...

cd1 was 16th dec but didnt ov until cd22 shall i change it\?
ok iv changed it :haha:


----------



## emandi

babyhopes2010 said:


> RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)

:yipee::yipee::yipee: *BABYHOPES* :yipee::yipee::yipee:

So happy for you!

And thanks for trying to help me. Ordered soy today, think I will need it soon.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Tracker is a company that recovers hijacked cars btw (my WORST nightmare that I get hijacked with the kids in the car)

:shock: Doesn't even bear thinking about :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :haha: You scarpered coz I'm HUNGRY *kit*, didn't you? Fearing for your avocado. I don't care. I've gone off avocados anyway, I fancy an......ONION:ninja:
> 
> MOLLYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! :shock: She's at it again...:help:Click to expand...
> 
> We'll protect you :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin will get Trackers onto me:haha: Blimey you're even braver than I thought, living in hijack land!
> 
> Hello Kit:hi: by the time I've got dinner on you should have caught up.....Click to expand...

Hello m'love :hi:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Erin sometimes still plays the crawl game. It's more fun than chasing I think she finds! Awwww. Yes I feel bad because she has had a chest infection that they treated with penicillin and it cleared while she was taking it for all of 2 days, she beoke out in a rash, fever and still had a cough and when they took her they said that was penicillin and she's been trying to clear a chest infection on her own since christmas. I hate it especially when congestion is the problem because I would be able to clear it if I had it but she is just swallowing mucus - my sister said it's awfully cruel as it sometimes makes it to her stool... IN FACT - Trin do you have any child friendsly congestion remedies? I hope I always speak to you Trin :cloud9:
> 
> I think I exhausted LO, she's fallen asleep:sleep: Yeah it's really frustrating when babies have colds, I give Holly a sea salt spray which works a treat- she screams when I put the nozzle up her nose and spray but it clears her out pretty quick. DH had an electric snot extractor for his sons, he keeps telling me I should get one and says they're brill but I'm hoping I'll get to the point where LO can blow her own nose before I have to get one of those! Sounds scary! I fish her bogeys out with cotton wool that I roll into nose pokers, and funnily enough Holly really likes me doing that:haha:
> I think Vicks have a huge range of stuff for kid's congestion in the UK don't they?
> 
> Just had branston with babybel and crackers:munch:Click to expand...


OMG Bethany i want:brat:want:brat:want cheese & branston now:cloud9::brat:

I used to do the rolles up boogey pickers with Reece:thumbup:it was so satisfying when all clean how weird am i:wacko:



TrinityMom said:


> My dh came home with beautiful roses for me :flower: it's our equiversary: we started going out when we were 17 and we've been together 17 years today. Love this man SOOOOOO much
> We're making pizza for dinner...olives and artichokes for me with a smidge of cheese in case it makes me :sick:

Aw TRin thats lovely i hope i make it as long as you and your DH have :thumbup:



babyhopes2010 said:


> RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)

:bfp::bfp::bfp:wooooo hooooooo Babyhopes is preggo babyhopes is preggo:happydance:



firstbaby25 said:


> Baby hopes :yipee: :yipee: you're properly pregnant - confirmed!
> 
> Congratulations :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo::wacko:
> 
> I'm seeing pink spotting. Think the :witch: will be putting her make up on ready to come see me properly Wednesday as she's supposed to! :sadangel:

Hey :witch:stay away from our Jaynie:af:



Sarachka said:


> I've got a lemon and poppy seed cake in the oven, very Ukrainian!!

Sounds very scrummy Sara i fancy everything everyone mentions today even things i dont like:wacko:


Emandi i know everyone has said but i seepinkmy lovely!!!


----------



## poas

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Here it is (Tesco's)
> 
> If it is an evap it's an evil one. And nothing at all in the time frame?Click to expand...
> 
> No :nope:. And the picture was taken 2 hours after testing. I think it's irrelevant. But it's nice pink.Click to expand...

The first tesco one i did,i left and checked later and it was like that...few days later got faint bfp but have to say tesco arent the most sensitive fx'd for you x


----------



## kit_cat

:ninja: :trouble: Goddamn signature nappers!! :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

My flowers :flower: (the colouring is a bit off...they're actually dusky, antique-type pink)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

Your flowers are beautiful Trin....happy Equiversary :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Good morning girls!!
> 
> Slept in quite a bit past normal today.... :blush:
> 
> Congrats babyhopes on your digi BFP!!!! YAY!
> 
> Still no AF for me.... CD33 today. I really don't know what to make of this. Temp is up pretty high today - although it could be because I tested so much later than normal???
> 
> FF says I ovulated a couple days ago because of my temp spike :haha: Pretty sure I didn't ovulate on CD30! LOL.
> 
> If I did ovulate this month, I think it was CD25 or 26. That's the only time I had EWCM. BUT WHO REALLY KNOWS?! I'm going crazy, I'm pretty sure of it!
> 
> Oh, and DH replies this to me after I tell him I want to buy a FRER: "Let's just wait and see!"
> :wacko:

FRUSTRATING! There's a very funny Micheal McIntyre skit where his wife send him out for a CB Digi every month and he says he could have paid for broadband if they'd just waited :haha: It's a man thing


----------



## kit_cat

newmummy...I keep meaning to ask if that's Reece in your avatar? He's so devilishly handsome...he'll definitely be breaking some hearts! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Wow my thoughts and prayers are with Moscow today. Terrorism is never the answer. Things like this made every one mad, esp my OH who is Chechen but is lucky enough to be broadminded.


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls!!
> 
> Slept in quite a bit past normal today.... :blush:
> 
> Congrats babyhopes on your digi BFP!!!! YAY!
> 
> Still no AF for me.... CD33 today. I really don't know what to make of this. Temp is up pretty high today - although it could be because I tested so much later than normal???
> 
> FF says I ovulated a couple days ago because of my temp spike :haha: Pretty sure I didn't ovulate on CD30! LOL.
> 
> If I did ovulate this month, I think it was CD25 or 26. That's the only time I had EWCM. BUT WHO REALLY KNOWS?! I'm going crazy, I'm pretty sure of it!
> 
> Oh, and DH replies this to me after I tell him I want to buy a FRER: "Let's just wait and see!"
> :wacko:
> 
> FRUSTRATING! There's a very funny Micheal McIntyre skit where his wife send him out for a CB Digi every month and he says he could have paid for broadband if they'd just waited :haha: It's a man thingClick to expand...

where ?where? lol


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> FRUSTRATING! There's a very funny Micheal McIntyre skit where his wife send him out for a CB Digi every month and he says he could have paid for broadband if they'd just waited :haha: It's a man thing

LOL! It's true. Tests are mighty expensive. Last time I bought a set (six months ago when I all of the sudden realized my period was late - LOL) it was $13 for two! Not even FRER! Just plain old drug store brand.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Wow my thoughts and prayers are with Moscow today. Terrorism is never the answer. Things like this made every one mad, esp my OH who is Chechen but is lucky enough to be broadminded.

I know, I heard this on the radio earlier...terrifying stuff :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> FRUSTRATING! There's a very funny Micheal McIntyre skit where his wife send him out for a CB Digi every month and he says he could have paid for broadband if they'd just waited :haha: It's a man thing

where ?where? lol[/QUOTE]

I've only heard it on the radio but it must be on youtube


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls!!
> 
> Slept in quite a bit past normal today.... :blush:
> 
> Congrats babyhopes on your digi BFP!!!! YAY!
> 
> Still no AF for me.... CD33 today. I really don't know what to make of this. Temp is up pretty high today - although it could be because I tested so much later than normal???
> 
> FF says I ovulated a couple days ago because of my temp spike :haha: Pretty sure I didn't ovulate on CD30! LOL.
> 
> If I did ovulate this month, I think it was CD25 or 26. That's the only time I had EWCM. BUT WHO REALLY KNOWS?! I'm going crazy, I'm pretty sure of it!
> 
> Oh, and DH replies this to me after I tell him I want to buy a FRER: "Let's just wait and see!"
> :wacko:
> 
> FRUSTRATING! There's a very funny Micheal McIntyre skit where his wife send him out for a CB Digi every month and he says he could have paid for broadband if they'd just waited :haha: It's a man thingClick to expand...
> 
> where ?where? lolClick to expand...

Its official...we jinxed eachother pregnant within a day of eachother :) :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Wow my thoughts and prayers are with Moscow today. Terrorism is never the answer. Things like this made every one mad, esp my OH who is Chechen but is lucky enough to be broadminded.

Hideous news, just caught it in the kitchen preparing dinner


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to sign off. Dh is giving me the evil eye. Hopefully I will sleep tonight!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> newmummy...I keep meaning to ask if that's Reece in your avatar? He's so devilishly handsome...he'll definitely be breaking some hearts! :thumbup:

Sure is thanks hun:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin..hopefully no more :sick: dreams :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omelette and pasta for the boys, simple stirfry for dh and me- red peppers, mushroom, spring onion, lemon, ginger, honey, soy sauce, and tofu (the chicken was a bit borderline datewise) served with egg noodles :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> newmummy...I keep meaning to ask if that's Reece in your avatar? He's so devilishly handsome...he'll definitely be breaking some hearts! :thumbup:
> 
> Sure is thanks hun:flower:Click to expand...

He is a bit of a looker isn't he :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin happy equiversary :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Omelette and pasta for the boys, simple stirfry for dh and me- red peppers, mushroom, spring onion, lemon, ginger, honey, soy sauce, and tofu (the chicken was a bit borderline datewise) served with egg noodles :munch:

NOM NOM :munch:


----------



## LunaLady

YUM! Sounds good, Bethany!

I just opened the fridge to get something for breakfast... er, brunch... and DH left his veal scallopine leftover for me with a little note saying that he wanted me to eat it! I was bummed last night that there were not going to be any leftovers for me today. What a doll. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah... finally caught up. The sun is finally out here. Woo! Is it also in Seattle Miss Luna? It's warming up to a balmy 45*... I think after lunch we shall take a walk and I will snag a branch. :smug: Or perhaps I will wait for OH to come home so he can go with us... he does like to go. :flower: 

BabyHopes... FAB sacred digi. Now stop worrying... it's not good for your appleseed. :hugs:

Holly- I want your dinner. :munch: Oh and stay away from the Kit-onion! :grr:


----------



## LunaLady

No sun here, today. Pure white up there. I hope the clouds part at least a bit today! :)


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> newmummy...I keep meaning to ask if that's Reece in your avatar? He's so devilishly handsome...he'll definitely be breaking some hearts! :thumbup:
> 
> Sure is thanks hun:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> He is a bit of a looker isn't he :kiss:Click to expand...

:hugs:Thanks i will tell him ....shame he is'nt 9 yrs younger Holly and Reece up the tree lol:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Can everyone who Is pregnant pls tell me what your 6DPO symptoms were


----------



## poas

Sarachka said:


> Can everyone who Is pregnant pls tell me what your 6DPO symptoms were

Thought i was going to get af really early,tired and a bit snappy.Oh and could smell garlic everywhere?!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Can everyone who Is pregnant pls tell me what your 6DPO symptoms were

Hmmm..

from 5 DPO I had one sore boob and armpit
7 DPO dizzy spell/nausea
8 DPO warm crampy feelings

9/10 DPO....BFP!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

At 6 dpo, the only thing I remember happening around that time is my BB's. They weren't sore but in the way when I was laying down on my side. They were a bit bigger but didn't hurt yet.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> newmummy...I keep meaning to ask if that's Reece in your avatar? He's so devilishly handsome...he'll definitely be breaking some hearts! :thumbup:
> 
> Sure is thanks hun:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> He is a bit of a looker isn't he :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Thanks i will tell him ....shame he is'nt 9 yrs younger Holly and Reece up the tree lol:haha:Click to expand...

My dh is 9 yrs older than me:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

6dpo nothin lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I count myself out if I don't have sore boobs by 2dpo. They were _such_ a massive indicator straight away the last 2 times. So I'm out til March now since next month DH is away :shrug:

I'm off to bed my lovelies, been doing some granny squares this evening:thumbup:

Sleep well all:sleep::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

All right... time for some cleaning and some lunch. Have a good night turtles. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I count myself out if I don't have sore boobs by 2dpo. They were _such_ a massive indicator straight away the last 2 times. So I'm out til March now since next month DH is away :shrug:
> 
> I'm off to bed my lovelies, been doing some granny squares this evening:thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well all:sleep::hugs::kiss:

Where is DH away to?? You should definitely get an extra month on the deadline if he's going to go traipse off in the middle of your TTC time.


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Holly :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty Night, Bethany!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right... time for some cleaning and some lunch. Have a good night turtles. :hugs:

Happy :dishes: and :munch: :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i didnt get symptoms until 14dpo altho tbh looking back i had bit of hip pain x


----------



## emandi

My dear fellow turtles :flower:, thank you very much for your positive thoughts and opinions. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It looks like AF is on her way. Some spotting, cramping, lover back pain.
Will be back in the morning.

Good night/day to all of you :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi... this cycle of yours is terrible confusing. :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night turletons and tumbleweed :-=

See you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi Fertile Myrtles & Turtles! :flower:

We have a little girly on our hands!!! :pink: 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs791.ash1/168128_946424525627_12626832_48455864_5240403_n.jpg

:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Little Spy!!! That's so fantastic!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww LittleSpy! Congratulations!!! :pink:


----------



## LunaLady

Would kinda hot, tingling itchy skin be a symptom or am I just crazy??


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Would kinda hot, tingling itchy skin be a symptom or am I just crazy??

I have that! Kind of... I've never been more cold in my life but I definitely have the itchiness. Mostly on my back and upper arms. I haven't mentioned it because I googled it and couldn't find any link to a pregnancy symptom. :shrug: Itchy legs, hands, feet... sure, but back and arms? :nope: It drove me mad when I went in for my 5 week scan. The charming open back gown they have you wear was making me itch as well... just having it touch my skin. Oh fabulous. I'm itchy now.


----------



## LunaLady

It IS my back and upper arms! Nothing on my legs or my front. I want to rip my shirt off and put my hair up and go at my skin with a back scratcher. How strange!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Littlespy* that's fab!!! And OOOOoooo my nub interpretation was right, I had to go against all the boy vibes I had for you beforehand too!!

*Lunalady* I had itchy nipples with my mc, then with LO I had dry skin on my legs and hips, which began about 7/8 dpo. But that said since I've been ttc and obviously look for it as a sign I get it quite alot, especially after a bath or the swimming pool :shrug:

*Mollykins* DH did agree to giving me the month of may in return for February when he's away skiing, but I'm sick of the pressure now, and am actually finding it a bit humiliating and sad that that's how he expects me to fall pregnant, around the fact of his bithdate and not my body or our relationship. Since he's away next month I have a natural break, but I think I've had enough of trying to persuade him each month to dtd at my O, plus it's clearly not working.:cry:

My temp is pants today, and I know that I'm _not pregnant_, like Trin knew that she was! I'll know when I am too! I'm going to try and distract myself from yet another failed cycle by lots of painting today.

I be back on later for my proper good morning,:coffee: with a bit of PMA on board by then I hope!:flower:

Morning/evening all:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Holly! :hugs: I'm sorry men are... well, such _men_ sometimes. On another note entirely... I'm glad you are an accurate nub analyzer... I will definitely put a bit of emotion into your verdict once you analyze my scan pic (when it comes). :thumbup: Have a nice cleansing vent with your painting stuffs this morning. Perhaps some music as well? :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> It IS my back and upper arms! Nothing on my legs or my front. I want to rip my shirt off and put my hair up and go at my skin with a back scratcher. How strange!

I feel your pain! I certainly hope this means good things for you! :baby:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- When did I become a "BnB Addict"? You are only approx. 200 posts behind me and are still a "Chat Happy BnB Member"... :-k


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> newmummy...I keep meaning to ask if that's Reece in your avatar? He's so devilishly handsome...he'll definitely be breaking some hearts! :thumbup:
> 
> Sure is thanks hun:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> He is a bit of a looker isn't he :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Thanks i will tell him ....shame he is'nt 9 yrs younger Holly and Reece up the tree lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My dh is 9 yrs older than me:haha:Click to expand...


could work then Bethany we will have to hook them up:haha:



LittleSpy said:


> Hi Fertile Myrtles & Turtles! :flower:
> 
> We have a little girly on our hands!!! :pink:
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs791.ash1/168128_946424525627_12626832_48455864_5240403_n.jpg
> 
> :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

congrats littlespy:hugs:

looks like i didnt miss much last night only 3 pgs to catch up on and i logged off early:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Night night! I'm off to bed :sleep:

Have a lovely day, Turtles! :kiss:

ETA: Oh, and STILL no AF! Tomorrow is CD 34! Ahhh!


----------



## Sarachka

*Congrats LittleSpy*. I'm going to pretend I understand exactly what I'm looking at on your scan pic lol. But that's great news!!

Now I'm even more excited for kit's result!!

Getting ready for work. This time tomorrow I'll still be in bed wooooo!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi everyone

Firstly *Holly*:dust:HERE IS A GREAT BIG DOSE OF PMA FOR YOU!!! NO MORE TALK OF FAILURE AND FAILED CYCLES PLEASE :dust:​You are doing absolutely everything you can, and as much as it really sucks, we have to wait on Mother Nature to do her thing. Sorry DH is putting the pressure on :hugs:

*LittleSpy* :happydance: YAY for your scan!

*Emandi*, the suspense is killing me!!!!

I've had my blood tests done, but the lab hasn't collected yet. And seeing as blood tests don't give you anything pretty to look at, here is this morning's wee stick

Now I must go write an article for a seminar I'm presenting at (midwifery vaginal birth vs hospital vaginal birth)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I've had my blood tests done, but the lab hasn't collected yet. And seeing as blood tests don't give you anything pretty to look at, here is this morning's wee stick
> 
> Now I must go write an article for a seminar I'm presenting at (midwifery vaginal birth vs hospital vaginal birth)

Lovely test you've got there, Trin! :happydance:

I'd love to read your article if you're allowed to share!! I'm very into midwifery :)


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I've had my blood tests done, but the lab hasn't collected yet. And seeing as blood tests don't give you anything pretty to look at, here is this morning's wee stick
> 
> Now I must go write an article for a seminar I'm presenting at (midwifery vaginal birth vs hospital vaginal birth)
> 
> Lovely test you've got there, Trin! :happydance:
> 
> I'd love to read your article if you're allowed to share!! I'm very into midwifery :)Click to expand...

Sure :) I'll pm you. You can look at other articles on water birth and doulas on my site www.drmom.co.za


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh Littlespy! Congratulations! I so hope I have a girl (seeing this has made me realise this!) You know yourself that they are awesome, being one! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

Morning turtles... I'm like Holly today and last night, :witch: is defo coming! My spotting stopped last night and was there again when I went for my fmu (TMI alert) :cry: so - in line with positive thinking I have re-read the instructions for my new toy and it turns out to reset it I have to waste an expensive wee stick! Hope my conceive plus is here. Onwards and upwards for me now...

Holly - I agree with what has been said in the past here and just last night that your deadline vs hubby's attitude is antiquated it just isn't going to happen like that, I can't even begin to imagine the pressure you feel with it all... I hope you cheer up and it's such a cruel situation that I honestly believe DH will carry on if you aren't pregnant. My friend has a good saying that she employs when her husband denies her her third - *she will regret not having that child but he won't ever look at his own child and regret him/her being born...* I think you're the same here...

I'm off to my friends today probably for a good cry. I'm not usually bothered but this cycle has _really_ got me in cahoots.

Have a lovely day turtles! Hope you all achieve something today, i'm gonna get ready and watch last night's one born every minute - for cries and things... Last week there was a rather annoying couple on there who said we started trying on NYE and I was pregnant by the 7th Jan :sick: :brat: :brat: NO FAIR.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kitkat and Trin and POAS - I can just see you lurking! I was on my own with the tumbleweed. Trin I am going to use your site for sure! Just gonna write it down for when I am dressed and stuff. Bleurgh.


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :flower:

I am working from home today although I'm slammed with work at the mo' so probably won't be on B&B much at all :nope: and I also have the dentist this afternoon :wacko: I really need to get some work done because while eating a toffee :blush: a couple of weeks ago, I managed to dislodge a filling along with half of my tooth :blush: Damn my sweet tooth! The good thing is that I've got my magic pregnant lady's card for my free treatment :happydance: so I will now commence operation Hollywood smile :toothpick:...the next time you "see" me, you may need :coolio: :winkwink: I'm going for Simon Cowell style dazzlers!! :haha:

Anyhoooooo, happy Tuesday to all my lovelies and I'll maybe catch you at lunch time :munch:

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance::pink::happydance::pink::happydance::pink::happydance:

YAY for :pink: LittleSpy!!! That is so lovely and you must be so happy :dance:

Thanks so much for telling us :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Would kinda hot, tingling itchy skin be a symptom or am I just crazy??

I think it could be Luna! I have suffered terribly with the itchies over the past couple of months, although mainly on my legs. You never know...and what with the fact that there's still no AF........??? :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Littlespy* that's fab!!! And OOOOoooo my nub interpretation was right, I had to go against all the boy vibes I had for you beforehand too!!
> 
> *Lunalady* I had itchy nipples with my mc, then with LO I had dry skin on my legs and hips, which began about 7/8 dpo. But that said since I've been ttc and obviously look for it as a sign I get it quite alot, especially after a bath or the swimming pool :shrug:
> 
> *Mollykins* DH did agree to giving me the month of may in return for February when he's away skiing, but I'm sick of the pressure now, and am actually finding it a bit humiliating and sad that that's how he expects me to fall pregnant, around the fact of his bithdate and not my body or our relationship. Since he's away next month I have a natural break, but I think I've had enough of trying to persuade him each month to dtd at my O, plus it's clearly not working.:cry:
> 
> My temp is pants today, and I know that I'm _not pregnant_, like Trin knew that she was! I'll know when I am too! I'm going to try and distract myself from yet another failed cycle by lots of painting today.
> 
> I be back on later for my proper good morning,:coffee: with a bit of PMA on board by then I hope!:flower:
> 
> Morning/evening all:kiss:

Well done on the correct nub assessment Dr HollyMonkeypants! :tease::thumbup:

You know, I'm not surprised you feel you've had enough of the deadline and pressure that you're under for TTC. Maybe the problem is that OH just doesn't get what TTC like this is doing to you? How could men properly understand what this is like for us...no more than we could properly understand what it's like for them. :shrug:

THIS WILL WORK M'LOVE and you have to keep believing that. It's just that good old Ma Nature has her own timescale and not OH's.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...I always felt very cold in early pregnancy too!! It was horrible. No matter how many layers, I was still shivering :nope: Fine now though:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- When did I become a "BnB Addict"? You are only approx. 200 posts behind me and are still a "Chat Happy BnB Member"... :-k

I think 2500 gives you "addict" status :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kitkat and Trin and POAS - I can just see you lurking! I was on my own with the tumbleweed. Trin I am going to use your site for sure! Just gonna write it down for when I am dressed and stuff. Bleurgh.

Good morning Jaynie :hi:

Listen...don't be upset if AF is on her way. You know it's still very early days in your TTC career :haha: and as you say you have your new toys to occupy you next cycle :friends: You are doing/have done everything you could so far, so if AF is on her way, then there's a reason why it's not this time.

BIG :hugs: for you lovely :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou for your PMA ladies!:flower:I feel much better now:hugs:

I'm just having some :coffee: and chocolate flavoured baby biscuits that Holly won't eat since, apparently, she doesn't like....chocolate?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/3d-surpris-non.gif Is this girl _really_ my daughter? I don't have a sweet tooth but when it comes to chocolate, well I'm only human and female:shrug:

I'm going to do something VERY scary today :argh:........machine dyeing a load of stuff dark grey 8-[ Mainly towels, our old white and cream ones (which are kind of grey anyway thanks to DH's speciality, the "black & white things in together" wash:dohh:) That should take my mind off the 2wwobble. Off to buy a kilo of salt in a mo.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh Littlespy! Congratulations! I so hope I have a girl (seeing this has made me realise this!) You know yourself that they are awesome, being one! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> Morning turtles... I'm like Holly today and last night, :witch: is defo coming! My spotting stopped last night and was there again when I went for my fmu (TMI alert) :cry: so - in line with positive thinking I have re-read the instructions for my new toy and it turns out to reset it I have to waste an expensive wee stick! Hope my conceive plus is here. Onwards and upwards for me now...
> 
> Holly - I agree with what has been said in the past here and just last night that your deadline vs hubby's attitude is antiquated it just isn't going to happen like that, I can't even begin to imagine the pressure you feel with it all... I hope you cheer up and it's such a cruel situation that I honestly believe DH will carry on if you aren't pregnant. My friend has a good saying that she employs when her husband denies her her third - *she will regret not having that child but he won't ever look at his own child and regret him/her being born...* I think you're the same here...
> 
> I'm off to my friends today probably for a good cry. I'm not usually bothered but this cycle has _really_ got me in cahoots.
> 
> Have a lovely day turtles! Hope you all achieve something today, i'm gonna get ready and watch last night's one born every minute - for cries and things... Last week there was a rather annoying couple on there who said we started trying on NYE and I was pregnant by the 7th Jan :sick: :brat: :brat: NO FAIR.

Hey jayniebabe :hugs: I wouldn't like you to be down but sometimes a good cry, especially if you're with a friend can do you good:cry: We'll bounce back:friends: And we can have a pity party! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0025.gif 

ha ha! Your relationship has begun with your cbfm I see, here's hoping it's a happier union than me with mine:haha::wedding:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Congrats LittleSpy*. I'm going to pretend I understand exactly what I'm looking at on your scan pic lol. But that's great news!!
> 
> Now I'm even more excited for kit's result!!
> 
> Getting ready for work. This time tomorrow I'll still be in bed wooooo!

:amartass:Smartass alert: The scan is what they call on popular nub forums a 'toilet shot' (the view you'd have if you had your head in a toilet bowl looking up:wacko:) and between the legs you can see 3 little white lines, indicative of female parts.


How did it go with the people who don't like you much at work?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Before I go- *Trin, that is a beauty* 

And *Lunalady * have you tested lately????????????

GOOD LUCK AT THE DENTIST *KIT*, I'LL BRING MY SUNGLASSES WHEN I LOG ON LATER............

Kisses all:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Holly monkey boobies pants and kitty kat for your kind words. I'm feeling marginally better! Although, I am under half of the pressure as you Holly here have these :flower:... I'll get over it, I already had that thought that you get on CD1 that goes 'what if the next cycles mine?' Very well could be... Anyway you know how the :witch: upsets you more when she catches you off guard - I reckon that happened to me this morning.

I have been drinking green tea with pineapple and grapefruit flavours and it's so yummy but I am having caffeinated tea while I am waiting on the :witch: mmmm mmmm 

Holly we dabbled before but never got round to it. Channel 4 and the BBC have iplayers and you can watch pretty much anything English, if you are so desperate - these days you can get leads that connect your comp to the tv so it'll be like watching the tv at home in england! 4OD I watch something on at least twice a week, i'm not allowed to watch stuff that Adam doesn't like really! So I just watched one born every minute!


----------



## firstbaby25

I forgot about Trin's pretty test :cloud9: you are preggo in my opinion turtle lady :thumbup: 

Luna sending lots and lots of :dust: :dust:

Kit enjoy your free dentistry! Thanks again for kind words. I think the monitor will get used tomorrow as I don't need a pad yet and my turn on time is set at 9 am (testing between 6am and 12pm)... So until tomorrow I am just a crazy ttc lady that suspects her period is on the way!


----------



## Sarachka

I am so annoyed!! I told OH Sunday, yesterday and this morning that a virgin media technician is coming to fix the broadband this morning between 8-12. So at 8:20 the technician rings me to say he's on the doorstep and cant get an answer. I ring OH like 475758 times and no answer. So now I still have frankenbroadband and a charge bc the technician wasted his time!!!! FFS I hate how I can't ask him to do ANYTHING!!


----------



## emandi

Helloooo my lovely turtles, I know I'm late :blush:. Sorry :blush:.
Before I catch up with morning posts here is my little update: last night lots of AF cramping and some back pain, this mornig the same plus my spotting looks a bit more like period.
Waiting for my soy isoflavons to arrive, so I can start with them on CD2-3 (for 5 days) :flower:.
NO MORE AGNUS CASTUS THIS CYCLE (I think I slightly overdone it last cycle :blush:)

Catch you all later :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me very nearly finished 2nd coat of paint bathroom. :wohoo: 

Didn't dye the towels in the end, going to wait and see if the lovely new ones I bought in the sale will suffice first....

Am cooking frankenlunch of mushrooms, redpepper and spring onion and rice. Actually really fancy a hamburger (lol) but not a mcDo one, a nice homemade one with lean mince and fresh tomato and salad and wholemeal sesame bap.

Thanks *Jaynie* for the flowers:hugs: I've decided not to be under any pressure anymore, dh can stuff his deadline, I'm not part of his work diary. Lovely man as he is he does like things to meet deadlines and be in their proper slot, I'm afraid I can't be sharing that perspective of his over ttc. Gosh I am HollyRantyPants today aren't I?:haha: It's painting all that white wall in the bathroom, too much scope for meditation. 

And thanks for TV info...I'll see what I can find, I'm not in the habit of watching TV much. My ex and I didn't even have a TV and the last 5yrs where I've had one I've watched a total of about ten programmes.:wacko: This could be dangerous, me discovering English telly beans!:loopy:

:hi:*Emandi* You're having a :fool: cycle :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I am so annoyed!! I told OH Sunday, yesterday and this morning that a virgin media technician is coming to fix the broadband this morning between 8-12. So at 8:20 the technician rings me to say he's on the doorstep and cant get an answer. I ring OH like 475758 times and no answer. So now I still have frankenbroadband and a charge bc the technician wasted his time!!!! FFS I hate how I can't ask him to do ANYTHING!!

Maybe he was too afraid to open the door/answer the phone after reading his conspiracy theory book?


----------



## emandi

Holly :flower:, I agree with you. Your DH can keep his dead lines at work only. 

Oh Holly, you don't even know how right you are about my cycle! :wacko:
I hate this situation. Have been shouting at my poor Emily all morning :blush:. How bad I am!!! :blush:
Still only spotting 6th DAY, don't know what to do anymore :cry:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, I agree with you. Your DH can keep his dead lines at work only.
> 
> Oh Holly, you don't even know how right you are about my cycle! :wacko:
> I hate this situation. Have been shouting at my poor Emily all morning :blush:. How bad I am!!! :blush:
> Still only spotting 6th DAY, don't know what to do anymore :cry:.

To be sure 6th day of spotting is pretty cruel if it is IB! The only experience I had of spotting (apart from IB) is when I had crazy post-mc cycles and my evil obgyn gave me Duphaston, but it was midcycle bleeding not AF being slow to appear, so I'm not sure what yours could be:shrug:

At least Emily is sure to enjoy going to nursery, to get some peace :haha::tease:

Did you do another :test: this morning perchance?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! Emandi, do not despair so much... Plenty people conceive with irregular cycles - people even conceive with short LP's and yours wasn't/isn't short _technically_... I know this doesn't really help but just wanted to give you some pma cause there is some to be had. A lady I know on here has mentione ac as she has had a long cycle and he said it's likely not made a great deal of difference to the cycle... Are you on vit B for your LP?

I am feeling better me and my lovely friend having a chat! All about the pressures of ttc and stuff! :hugs:

*Sarachka - what a croc it is annoying my OH works and thinks that he should do nothing else I think he'd have me wipe his bottom if i'd do it! Thing is until he got this job pretty much the responsibility to look after us financially was mine, when I had a good job in London! So it's not like I haven't done it before. *

Holly glad you have resolved these tragic issues. no worries have some more :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Holly :flower:, I agree with you. Your DH can keep his dead lines at work only.
> 
> Oh Holly, you don't even know how right you are about my cycle! :wacko:
> I hate this situation. Have been shouting at my poor Emily all morning :blush:. How bad I am!!! :blush:
> Still only spotting 6th DAY, don't know what to do anymore :cry:.
> 
> To be sure 6th day of spotting is pretty cruel if it is IB! The only experience I had of spotting (apart from IB) is when I had crazy post-mc cycles and my evil obgyn gave me Duphaston, but it was midcycle bleeding not AF being slow to appear, so I'm not sure what yours could be:shrug:
> 
> At least Emily is sure to enjoy going to nursery, to get some peace :haha::tease:
> 
> 
> Did you do another :test: this morning perchance?Click to expand...


Thanks my dear :flower:.
No, I didn't other with another test :shrug:. If I am/was pregnant it's probably going very wrong, so I rather choose not to know.


edit: Sorry 'b' on my mini laptop is stuck quite often, I meant to say 'I didn't bother .... '. 
BTW Holly, you have mini laptop as well, don't you?


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls! Emandi, do not despair so much... Plenty people conceive with irregular cycles - people even conceive with short LP's and yours wasn't/isn't short _technically_... I know this doesn't really help but just wanted to give you some pma cause there is some to be had. A lady I know on here has mentione ac as she has had a long cycle and he said it's likely not made a great deal of difference to the cycle... Are you on vit B for your LP?
> 
> I am feeling better me and my lovely friend having a chat! All about the pressures of ttc and stuff! :hugs:
> 
> *Sarachka - what a croc it is annoying my OH works and thinks that he should do nothing else I think he'd have me wipe his bottom if i'd do it! Thing is until he got this job pretty much the responsibility to look after us financially was mine, when I had a good job in London! So it's not like I haven't done it before. *
> 
> Holly glad you have resolved these tragic issues. no worries have some more :flower: :flower: :flower:

Hello Jaynie :flower:, glad you are feeling a bit better. I know I'll be better tomorrow - going for a coffee with lovely friend.

Thank you sweet, but I know I'm not pregnant. Not a spot of symptom! (Oh dear, talking about spotting again :haha:)
I was taking high doses of B complex and AC until ovulation and after O took B complex only a few times. I think I confused my body with all this crap. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Halloooooooo! :wave: Anybody home???


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: :hi: i'm here! Missed you...


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> Halloooooooo! :wave: Anybody home???

Newbieeee, my dear, where have you been? We MISSED you! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kitkat and Trin and POAS - I can just see you lurking! I was on my own with the tumbleweed. Trin I am going to use your site for sure! Just gonna write it down for when I am dressed and stuff. Bleurgh.

I left my laptop on while I was consulting and then went to fetch kids...and rescue a bebe rabbit!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

Many, many apologies for neglecting u girls for so long!! Please forgive me! I've have just the worst 8 or 9 days of my career! Over worked and under paid doesn't begin to describe it, but after a week plus of 12-16 hr days, I've have finally emerged from the tunnel! Thanks u guys for all those kind messages! U turtles really know how to make a girl feel loved. I missed u guys terribly.

Trini congrats on your :bfp:!! U so deserve it doll! A happy and healthy 9 months to u and your :pink: beanie!! 

Well who wants to update me on what I've missed? :haha:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kitkat and Trin and POAS - I can just see you lurking! I was on my own with the tumbleweed. Trin I am going to use your site for sure! Just gonna write it down for when I am dressed and stuff. Bleurgh.
> 
> I left my laptop on while I was consulting and then went to fetch kids...and rescue a bebe rabbit!Click to expand...

Aww, what a sweetie :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Jaynie, emandi :hi: :hugs: 

I've missed u too!! these evil ppl had me working like a mad woman. I would come in at 6am and often not leave this place until after 9pm, sometimes 10! At home all I had time for was a shower and sleep, but all is better now!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls! Emandi, do not despair so much... Plenty people conceive with irregular cycles - people even conceive with short LP's and yours wasn't/isn't short _technically_... I know this doesn't really help but just wanted to give you some pma cause there is some to be had. A lady I know on here has mentione ac as she has had a long cycle and he said it's likely not made a great deal of difference to the cycle... Are you on vit B for your LP?
> 
> I am feeling better me and my lovely friend having a chat! All about the pressures of ttc and stuff! :hugs:
> 
> *Sarachka - what a croc it is annoying my OH works and thinks that he should do nothing else I think he'd have me wipe his bottom if i'd do it! Thing is until he got this job pretty much the responsibility to look after us financially was mine, when I had a good job in London! So it's not like I haven't done it before. *
> 
> Holly glad you have resolved these tragic issues. no worries have some more :flower: :flower: :flower:
> 
> Hello Jaynie :flower:, glad you are feeling a bit better. I know I'll be better tomorrow - going for a coffee with lovely friend.
> 
> Thank you sweet, but I know I'm not pregnant. Not a spot of symptom! (Oh dear, talking about spotting again :haha:)
> I was taking high doses of B complex and AC until ovulation and after O took B complex only a few times. I think I confused my body with all this crap. :shrug:Click to expand...

Tarquin, my youngest just came into the room and oggles the computer, pointed at your avatar and said "hey look! CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Many, many apologies for neglecting u girls for so long!! Please forgive me! I've have just the worst 8 or 9 days of my career! Over worked and under paid doesn't begin to describe it, but after a week plus of 12-16 hr days, I've have finally emerged from the tunnel! Thanks u guys for all those kind messages! U turtles really know how to make a girl feel loved. I missed u guys terribly.
> 
> Trini congrats on your :bfp:!! U so deserve it doll! A happy and healthy 9 months to u and your :pink: beanie!!
> 
> Well who wants to update me on what I've missed? :haha:

ME! ME! I want and update! We've missed you :hugs:


----------



## emandi

:rofl:


TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls! Emandi, do not despair so much... Plenty people conceive with irregular cycles - people even conceive with short LP's and yours wasn't/isn't short _technically_... I know this doesn't really help but just wanted to give you some pma cause there is some to be had. A lady I know on here has mentione ac as she has had a long cycle and he said it's likely not made a great deal of difference to the cycle... Are you on vit B for your LP?
> 
> I am feeling better me and my lovely friend having a chat! All about the pressures of ttc and stuff! :hugs:
> 
> *Sarachka - what a croc it is annoying my OH works and thinks that he should do nothing else I think he'd have me wipe his bottom if i'd do it! Thing is until he got this job pretty much the responsibility to look after us financially was mine, when I had a good job in London! So it's not like I haven't done it before. *
> 
> Holly glad you have resolved these tragic issues. no worries have some more :flower: :flower: :flower:
> 
> Hello Jaynie :flower:, glad you are feeling a bit better. I know I'll be better tomorrow - going for a coffee with lovely friend.
> 
> Thank you sweet, but I know I'm not pregnant. Not a spot of symptom! (Oh dear, talking about spotting again :haha:)
> I was taking high doses of B complex and AC until ovulation and after O took B complex only a few times. I think I confused my body with all this crap. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Tarquin, my youngest just came into the room and oggles the computer, pointed at your avatar and said "hey look! CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!" :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: so sweet :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Conversation this morning with DS-the-youngest:
ME: It's raining today

DS: I know, it's raining it's boring

ME: No, the words are It's raining it's pouring

DS: NO! It's raining it's boring...because you can't play outside silly :haha:

Toine has been bugging me for another pet since Bugsy the guinea died. But I won't buy animals..so of course he manifests a rescue! The poor bunny boy was locked inside a metal locker on a uni campus. My friend is a lecturer there and the security guard said they'd see its leg sticking out, but when they opened it it was gone. Then it would appear in another locker. They were moving it around, but all this time he had no food and water. Poor bebe :nope: He's ok now, just a bit dehydrated and has bad ringworm

I have parent's night at my oldest's school. I feel like it like a flipping hole in the head! I just want to sleep :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh Trin - I bet it is... :sleep:y turtle as you are!! Your boys are adorable I can't wait until I have a young mind to entertain me!! 

Newbie enough about us... Me and emandi are getting our periods and trin is pregnant, there is a new one on board - LunaLady. She's from over there and so far no :af: for her! Mollykins has a blueberry I think! :happydance: and *we've all missed you!*

Anything new and exciting going on with you at all? How are you and the OH? Do tell...


Just seen a gender pregnancy test on ebay when mooching to show my friend the cheapie ic's - it's from the States, do any of you girls from across the pond know about it?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Nothing new to report on my end jaynie. AF came for me Saturday, right on schedule. Unforturnately, I've been so swamped here that u guys weren't the only ones neglected. I hadn't seen too much of DH either, so we went out for dinner after work last night. Face time with DH is always relaxing.

What's new with the house jaynie? Any new developments with the ex? Seems like I dropped off the thread just as things were good and juicy! :haha:

I hadn't heard of this gender test u speak of. Any idea on how effective it is?


----------



## firstbaby25

well I don't know either because it's from the states and I have never seen anything like that nor do I think personally it can be that effective! 

Oh yes I remember now, well we spoke some and I came back to earth and I spoke to him since but I need to stop, as it's something that I think Adam will have a problem with. C'est la vie, non? However, he knows that I am with Adam and I openly speak about adam so I think that he might just be ok with it!


----------



## firstbaby25

Are you still taking a break until May newbie? 

I like face to face time! I want some face to face time with Adam soon... The house is apparently moving along just nicely and she has a decorator on board that has been getting her cheap kitchens from good places so everyone's a winner really... We're looking at just over 4 weeks but hopefully no longer than 6 weeks. I need to really kick the ar*e out of looking tomorrow as I have done nothing today between going to my friends house and watching one born every minute! Sighs all round... I hope to have one to contribute to the rent and also to help when a baby comes :cloud9: I don't really care now whether I am working or not!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

now that i think about it jaynie, there was a story on the local news about a month or so ago investigating some urine test that was supposed to detect the gender of a baby! the journalist happened to be pregnant with her 4th (?). She already had 3 girls at home so her and dh were hoping for a boy. she took the test twice and both times it told her she was having a boy. She did her gender scan live on the news and guess what she's having? A girl! :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooo all :wave:

I'm just back from the dentist and as I suspected, the lovely lady will try to save my scraggy, broken excuse for a toffee ravaged tooth with a 3/4 crown? :shrug: I also have a filling that needs fixing too :toothpick: I am very thankful of my prego lady's magic card...'twould cost a pretty penny otherwise :shock:

Off to catch up...did I see newbie the mysterious floating around.......?:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly...I always felt very cold in early pregnancy too!! It was horrible. No matter how many layers, I was still shivering :nope: Fine now though:thumbup:

I wonder if it has anything to do with your body increasing your blood supply. You also get the shivers (really bad) and become very cold during labor as it's your body's way of preparing for blood loss... or my doctor told me. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I am so annoyed!! I told OH Sunday, yesterday and this morning that a virgin media technician is coming to fix the broadband this morning between 8-12. So at 8:20 the technician rings me to say he's on the doorstep and cant get an answer. I ring OH like 475758 times and no answer. So now I still have frankenbroadband and a charge bc the technician wasted his time!!!! FFS I hate how I can't ask him to do ANYTHING!!

Tsk tsk...that boy needs a swift talking to...want me to come sort him out lovely?? :trouble: :ninja:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Helloooo my lovely turtles, I know I'm late :blush:. Sorry :blush:.
> Before I catch up with morning posts here is my little update: last night lots of AF cramping and some back pain, this mornig the same plus my spotting looks a bit more like period.
> Waiting for my soy isoflavons to arrive, so I can start with them on CD2-3 (for 5 days) :flower:.
> NO MORE AGNUS CASTUS THIS CYCLE (I think I slightly overdone it last cycle :blush:)
> 
> Catch you all later :hi:

Poop to Agnus Castus...never liked her anyway :sulk:

:hugs: to you m'love :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I am still on my break. I think everything is starting to take a toll on me though. For the past two cycles I have actually really been down in the dumps on day one. Its weird b/c i tell myself I'm ok with it, but then out of no where I'll just start crying. Crazy I know. I never thought I'd be that girl, but apparently it is so. Trying to decide if i want to talk with DH about how I'm feeling or if I should just keep quiet and stick to my break.

You and Adam make a handsome couple by the way! He's nice and tall for u. I see handsome bebes in your immediate future!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Me very nearly finished 2nd coat of paint bathroom. :wohoo:
> 
> Didn't dye the towels in the end, going to wait and see if the lovely new ones I bought in the sale will suffice first....
> 
> Am cooking frankenlunch of mushrooms, redpepper and spring onion and rice. Actually really fancy a hamburger (lol) but not a mcDo one, a nice homemade one with lean mince and fresh tomato and salad and wholemeal sesame bap.
> 
> Thanks *Jaynie* for the flowers:hugs: I've decided not to be under any pressure anymore, dh can stuff his deadline, I'm not part of his work diary. Lovely man as he is he does like things to meet deadlines and be in their proper slot, I'm afraid I can't be sharing that perspective of his over ttc. Gosh I am HollyRantyPants today aren't I?:haha: It's painting all that white wall in the bathroom, too much scope for meditation.
> 
> And thanks for TV info...I'll see what I can find, I'm not in the habit of watching TV much. My ex and I didn't even have a TV and the last 5yrs where I've had one I've watched a total of about ten programmes.:wacko: This could be dangerous, me discovering English telly beans!:loopy:
> 
> :hi:*Emandi* You're having a :fool: cycle :hugs:

Good job on the painting!! :thumbup: We're going to wait until after the next scan to get stuck in to our decorations. 

Hollyrantypants :haha: Can't deny it has a certain ring to it!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh hai Newbie!!!!! Lovely to see you, we're going to send your boss dog poo in the mail OK?! We miss you.



firstbaby25 said:


> Just seen a gender pregnancy test on ebay when mooching to show my friend the cheapie ic's - it's from the States, do any of you girls from across the pond know about it?




newbie_ttc said:


> now that i think about it jaynie, there was a story on the local news about a month or so ago investigating some urine test that was supposed to detect the gender of a baby! the journalist happened to be pregnant with her 4th (?). She already had 3 girls at home so her and dh were hoping for a boy. she took the test twice and both times it told her she was having a boy. She did her gender scan live on the news and guess what she's having? A girl! :rofl:

The same thing happened to my friend in Pennsylvania, took one of the tests and it said boy ... she had a girl! Don't trust them, waste of money.



kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed!! I told OH Sunday, yesterday and this morning that a virgin media technician is coming to fix the broadband this morning between 8-12. So at 8:20 the technician rings me to say he's on the doorstep and cant get an answer. I ring OH like 475758 times and no answer. So now I still have frankenbroadband and a charge bc the technician wasted his time!!!! FFS I hate how I can't ask him to do ANYTHING!!
> 
> Tsk tsk...that boy needs a swift talking to...want me to come sort him out lovely?? :trouble: :ninja:Click to expand...

Yes please kitty!!! :hugs: I am really annoyed but of course, being the doormat that I am, I won't say anything to him about it, I'll just passive-aggressively mention the charge.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Kit. Molly :wave: hi girls!! Guess who's back?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kitkat and Trin and POAS - I can just see you lurking! I was on my own with the tumbleweed. Trin I am going to use your site for sure! Just gonna write it down for when I am dressed and stuff. Bleurgh.
> 
> I left my laptop on while I was consulting and then went to fetch kids...and rescue a bebe rabbit!Click to expand...

Awwwww :awww: such a little cutie :cloud9: SuperTrin to the rescue YET AGAIN! Sheesh woman, do you ever stop saving the world?? :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarah! :hi: hello my talented turtle bud! :hugs: Pls express mail that!! they defo deserve it! :growlmad: 

how have u been?


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> I am still on my break. I think everything is starting to take a toll on me though. For the past two cycles I have actually really been down in the dumps on day one. Its weird b/c i tell myself I'm ok with it, but then out of no where I'll just start crying. Crazy I know. I never thought I'd be that girl, but apparently it is so. Trying to decide if i want to talk with DH about how I'm feeling or if I should just keep quiet and stick to my break.
> 
> You and Adam make a handsome couple by the way! He's nice and tall for u. I see handsome bebes in your immediate future!

Thanks Newbie and some :hugs: for you! I think with your work schedules you are almost under the same pressure as Holly constantly wondering if you've done enough. It seems that way to me - I think we all the capacity to be that girl and i'm lucky enough to attribute it to the house we are living in rather than ttc. I think, in the new house, I will also be that girl! Don't worry... 

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Jaynie, emandi :hi: :hugs:
> 
> I've missed u too!! these evil ppl had me working like a mad woman. I would come in at 6am and often not leave this place until after 9pm, sometimes 10! At home all I had time for was a shower and sleep, but all is better now!

:growlmad: I can see I'm going to have to take matters into my own hands with your work :trouble:....lemme at 'em!! :gun:

I really do hope you're going to get a break now...that's too much! :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit! Glad you have super magic preggo card to get such inconveniences paid for - it's especially good now that you are still working soon it will be necessary, as discussed stat mat's pants! 

:hi: Molly & Sarachka! I would do the same Sarachka with my OH - just expect him to say he'd pay the charge too because I would offer to pay if it were the other way round!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i shall repay them with late arrivals, long lunches, and early depatures! :haha: I think I worked about 70 hours last week. Crazy, huh?

When is your gender scan kit?


----------



## Mollykins

25 Feb... right Kit? I only asked you 3 times! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Kit. Molly :wave: hi girls!! Guess who's back?? :winkwink:

About time lovely!! We really do miss you you know!:flower:

Sorry you've been feeling down with the whole break thing, I daresay the pressure of work hasn't exactly lifted your spirits either :nope: If I was you, I would talk to OH about how you feel..you never know, maybe he's a little down with the situation too? He'll probably know you're not 100% anyway..my OH always knows when I'm not firing on all cylinders shall we say. 

Newbie....tell me again what it is you do for a job..I know it's related to hotels...or am I making things up again? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oh hai Newbie!!!!! Lovely to see you, we're going to send your boss dog poo in the mail OK?! We miss you.
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Just seen a gender pregnancy test on ebay when mooching to show my friend the cheapie ic's - it's from the States, do any of you girls from across the pond know about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> now that i think about it jaynie, there was a story on the local news about a month or so ago investigating some urine test that was supposed to detect the gender of a baby! the journalist happened to be pregnant with her 4th (?). She already had 3 girls at home so her and dh were hoping for a boy. she took the test twice and both times it told her she was having a boy. She did her gender scan live on the news and guess what she's having? A girl! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing happened to my friend in Pennsylvania, took one of the tests and it said boy ... she had a girl! Don't trust them, waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed!! I told OH Sunday, yesterday and this morning that a virgin media technician is coming to fix the broadband this morning between 8-12. So at 8:20 the technician rings me to say he's on the doorstep and cant get an answer. I ring OH like 475758 times and no answer. So now I still have frankenbroadband and a charge bc the technician wasted his time!!!! FFS I hate how I can't ask him to do ANYTHING!!Click to expand...
> 
> Tsk tsk...that boy needs a swift talking to...want me to come sort him out lovely?? :trouble: :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please kitty!!! :hugs: I am really annoyed but of course, being the doormat that I am, I won't say anything to him about it, I'll just passive-aggressively mention the charge.Click to expand...

Ok...be round soon, please get the dinner on. One of those lovely creations please :flower: Best tell OH to prepare himself for :trouble:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kitkat and Trin and POAS - I can just see you lurking! I was on my own with the tumbleweed. Trin I am going to use your site for sure! Just gonna write it down for when I am dressed and stuff. Bleurgh.
> 
> I left my laptop on while I was consulting and then went to fetch kids...and rescue a bebe rabbit!Click to expand...


Aw that bunny is so cute we have a lovely bunny at work who has been put in to live with the ducks and i swear they pick on him:growlmad:we are trying to get him moved back into the the small garden whilst boss is away:thumbup:what will he be named?



kit_cat said:


> Helloooooo all :wave:
> 
> I'm just back from the dentist and as I suspected, the lovely lady will try to save my scraggy, broken excuse for a toffee ravaged tooth with a 3/4 crown? :shrug: I also have a filling that needs fixing too :toothpick: I am very thankful of my prego lady's magic card...'twould cost a pretty penny otherwise :shock:
> 
> Off to catch up...did I see newbie the mysterious floating around.......?:winkwink:

Yay for you preggo lady card Kit:thumbup:glad things were'nt to bad for you!!


Hi newbie long time no see:hugs:

Jaynie dont be down you have lots of pma for us you need to mhold back on some for yourself chicka:hugs:

AFM today i felt brill am, then since i finished work i have felt dreadful again i have a weird pains going on in my tummy that are just making me feel rough im sure its linked to my slight consipation TMI:dohh:and my worry about tomorrows scan


----------



## Mollykins

Hello NEWBIE!!! And all you other lovely turtles. :hugs: After having such a beautiful break the last few days, it seems my nausea has decided to make another appearance. :sick: Only a little nervous about it as it's refusing to allow me to take in any ginger... it's making me gag. :sick: 

Sarachka- I would be livid at my OH if the situations were reversed. :hissy: So here... borrow my mantra from my 15 year old self, "I am calm and I am at peace." Hopefully you calm down some before you go home and you can calmly tell him off. :haha: 

Kit- I also have to get some dental work done. :( I am glad your teeth are so sparkly new now. Feel better?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kit! Glad you have super magic preggo card to get such inconveniences paid for - it's especially good now that you are still working soon it will be necessary, as discussed stat mat's pants!
> 
> :hi: Molly & Sarachka! I would do the same Sarachka with my OH - just expect him to say he'd pay the charge too because I would offer to pay if it were the other way round!

Absolutely Jaynie..in fact having it now means I get to try to save some pennies, although it would be better if people could just not have birthdays...sometimes people are just so inconsiderate! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> 25 Feb... right Kit? I only asked you 3 times! :haha:

:rofl: Molly...you have prego brain! The gender scan is on the 16th Feb!! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Feb 25! I won't forget that, as that is my DF's b-day. Can't wait! :happydance:

I do work with hotels Kit. Corporate taxes is what I do. A real snooze fest! But I am starting to focus more on foreign taxes now and it can be a bit complicated with all the different jurisdictions and thier tax laws and such.

I think dh does know that something is off with me, but he's not one for talking much about feelings so he'll never say anything if i don't. He thinks I worry too much, which i do, and he knows that we are not bd'ing nearly enough so i don't think he is very alarmed that it hasn't happened yet. the worse part of all of this is that on our lovely vacay to the bahamas in april, i will be on my period pretty much the entire time :sad1: how cruel! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 25 Feb... right Kit? I only asked you 3 times! :haha:
> 
> :rofl: Molly...you have prego brain! The gender scan is on the 16th Feb!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:dohh: So EMBARRASSING! :argh: I am usually so good at remembering! I'll (hopefully!) remember now as I've made a fool of myself... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Feb 25! I won't forget that, as that is my DF's b-day. Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I do work with hotels Kit. Corporate taxes is what I do. A real snooze fest! But I am starting to focus more on foreign taxes now and it can be a bit complicated with all the different jurisdictions and thier tax laws and such.
> 
> I think dh does know that something is off with me, but he's not one for talking much about feelings so he'll never say anything if i don't. He thinks I worry too much, which i do, and he knows that we are not bd'ing nearly enough so i don't think he is very alarmed that it hasn't happened yet. the worse part of all of this is that on our lovely vacay to the bahamas in april, i will be on my period pretty much the entire time :sad1: how cruel! :dohh:

Maybe that's what I was remembering!!! Newbie's DH's birthday!!! :haha: :blush: 

Oh and Newbie--- you will not be on your period for your trip if you are pregnant.... :winkwink: :blush: (No pressure!)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kitkat and Trin and POAS - I can just see you lurking! I was on my own with the tumbleweed. Trin I am going to use your site for sure! Just gonna write it down for when I am dressed and stuff. Bleurgh.
> 
> I left my laptop on while I was consulting and then went to fetch kids...and rescue a bebe rabbit!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw that bunny is so cute we have a lovely bunny at work who has been put in to live with the ducks and i swear they pick on him:growlmad:we are trying to get him moved back into the the small garden whilst boss is away:thumbup:what will he be named?
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooo all :wave:
> 
> I'm just back from the dentist and as I suspected, the lovely lady will try to save my scraggy, broken excuse for a toffee ravaged tooth with a 3/4 crown? :shrug: I also have a filling that needs fixing too :toothpick: I am very thankful of my prego lady's magic card...'twould cost a pretty penny otherwise :shock:
> 
> Off to catch up...did I see newbie the mysterious floating around.......?:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for you preggo lady card Kit:thumbup:glad things were'nt to bad for you!!
> 
> 
> Hi newbie long time no see:hugs:
> 
> Jaynie dont be down you have lots of pma for us you need to mhold back on some for yourself chicka:hugs:
> 
> AFM today i felt brill am, then since i finished work i have felt dreadful again i have a weird pains going on in my tummy that are just making me feel rough im sure its linked to my slight consipation TMI:dohh:and my worry about tomorrows scanClick to expand...

Ah, sorry the constipation hasn't eased...did you do the fibre and OJ like I suggested? Yay for your scan tomorrow..try not to worry, everything will be just perfect and you'll see your li'l bubba jumping around and you'll be on :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

the 16th? okay, i can remember that too. its the day before another DF's bday :haha:

Hi Molls! Hi blueberry bebe! :hugs: thanks for keeping me in the loop and checking on me in my absense! I hope the nausea subsides long enough to let you get something down my dear. gotta get the blueberry on the the next fruit! What's next? Oh, and yay for the heartbeat! :happydance: so sweet a sound!


----------



## Mollykins

Did I tell you girls? No, I don't think I did... hmm... imagine. Okay, so during my appointment last week, my doctor and I covered loads of information and all that and one of the things she told me was that I can get the gender scan as early as 18 weeks. :-k Should I find out at 18 weeks? Or later? Help me decide! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello NEWBIE!!! And all you other lovely turtles. :hugs: After having such a beautiful break the last few days, it seems my nausea has decided to make another appearance. :sick: Only a little nervous about it as it's refusing to allow me to take in any ginger... it's making me gag. :sick:
> 
> Sarachka- I would be livid at my OH if the situations were reversed. :hissy: So here... borrow my mantra from my 15 year old self, "I am calm and I am at peace." Hopefully you calm down some before you go home and you can calmly tell him off. :haha:
> 
> Kit- I also have to get some dental work done. :( I am glad your teeth are so sparkly new now. Feel better?

Not quite there with the Hollywood smile yet...I have another two appointments to attend to get the damage repaired :blush: and then sort out my filling :blush: Oh the shame...and I do religiously look after my teeth but I suppose Holly would say it's because I'm old :jo:....false teeth soon :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> the 16th? okay, i can remember that too. its the day before another DF's bday :haha:
> 
> Hi Molls! Hi blueberry bebe! :hugs: thanks for keeping me in the loop and checking on me in my absense! I hope the nausea subsides long enough to let you get something down my dear. gotta get the blueberry on the the next fruit! What's next? Oh, and yay for the heartbeat! :happydance: so sweet a sound!

A raspberry next. :thumbup: And of course, you're welcome! We all missed you. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello NEWBIE!!! And all you other lovely turtles. :hugs: After having such a beautiful break the last few days, it seems my nausea has decided to make another appearance. :sick: Only a little nervous about it as it's refusing to allow me to take in any ginger... it's making me gag. :sick:
> 
> Sarachka- I would be livid at my OH if the situations were reversed. :hissy: So here... borrow my mantra from my 15 year old self, "I am calm and I am at peace." Hopefully you calm down some before you go home and you can calmly tell him off. :haha:
> 
> Kit- I also have to get some dental work done. :( I am glad your teeth are so sparkly new now. Feel better?
> 
> Not quite there with the Hollywood smile yet...I have another two appointments to attend to get the damage repaired :blush: and then sort out my filling :blush: Oh the shame...and I do religiously look after my teeth but I suppose Holly would say it's because I'm old :jo:....false teeth soon :haha:Click to expand...

I've never been very good at flossing my teeth :blush: Though always very good at brushing. Every time I went to the dentist they would say, "Oh your teeth look very nice... " blah blah blah... well, they did an x-ray in Sept because they had to do a wisdom tooth extraction and they found through the x-ray that I have loads of cavities in between my teeth! They came to me with the x-ray sheet and explained then said, "Don't you floss regularly?" My response? "I do now." :haha: And it's true. I am very good about it now... but now I am also afraid... I have lots of fillings to get now. :( I've never had one... now I need... (gulp) 10. :shock: Oh I am so ashamed. :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Good Morning, Turtles!! I slept like a rock. I hope everyone's having a fantastic day!!

Thanks for all the encouragement. I haven't tested since Sunday. BFN there. STILL no AF today. FF says I O'd four days ago, but I know that isn't right. If I did O it was CD25-26 or so. 

Trin, what a cute bunny! And thanks for sharing the link to your site!!

I have seen those gender predictor tests at the store. They are like $35! And, from what you guys have said, I guess they don't work! LOL! What a scam. They'll do anything to weasel money out of pregnant women! The price of tests is outrageous, too. And OPKs! Ah! Unless you go to Dollar Tree or get internet cheapies, I suppose.

Off to have some breakfast...:munch:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Feb 25! I won't forget that, as that is my DF's b-day. Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I do work with hotels Kit. Corporate taxes is what I do. A real snooze fest! But I am starting to focus more on foreign taxes now and it can be a bit complicated with all the different jurisdictions and thier tax laws and such.
> 
> I think dh does know that something is off with me, but he's not one for talking much about feelings so he'll never say anything if i don't. He thinks I worry too much, which i do, and he knows that we are not bd'ing nearly enough so i don't think he is very alarmed that it hasn't happened yet. the worse part of all of this is that on our lovely vacay to the bahamas in april, i will be on my period pretty much the entire time :sad1: how cruel! :dohh:

Ah, I was sort of on the right tracks with your work. Sounds quite intense!

Oh, your trip to the Bahamas sounds just exactly what you need...you deserve it! What a pain AF will also be joining you :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 25 Feb... right Kit? I only asked you 3 times! :haha:
> 
> :rofl: Molly...you have prego brain! The gender scan is on the 16th Feb!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: So EMBARRASSING! :argh: I am usually so good at remembering! I'll (hopefully!) remember now as I've made a fool of myself... :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: You haven't made a fool of yourself! Some days I'm lucky I remember my name! :shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Feb 25! I won't forget that, as that is my DF's b-day. Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I do work with hotels Kit. Corporate taxes is what I do. A real snooze fest! But I am starting to focus more on foreign taxes now and it can be a bit complicated with all the different jurisdictions and thier tax laws and such.
> 
> I think dh does know that something is off with me, but he's not one for talking much about feelings so he'll never say anything if i don't. He thinks I worry too much, which i do, and he knows that we are not bd'ing nearly enough so i don't think he is very alarmed that it hasn't happened yet. the worse part of all of this is that on our lovely vacay to the bahamas in april, i will be on my period pretty much the entire time :sad1: how cruel! :dohh:
> 
> Maybe that's what I was remembering!!! Newbie's DH's birthday!!! :haha: :blush:
> 
> Oh and Newbie--- you will not be on your period for your trip if you are pregnant.... :winkwink: :blush: (No pressure!)Click to expand...

:haha: I confess... i did consider that possibilty Moll :blush: I guess this self-imposed "break" is not as strict as i thought it would be :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Did I tell you girls? No, I don't think I did... hmm... imagine. Okay, so during my appointment last week, my doctor and I covered loads of information and all that and one of the things she told me was that I can get the gender scan as early as 18 weeks. :-k Should I find out at 18 weeks? Or later? Help me decide! :flower:

Well....I think you're pretty keen to find out aren't you, so why not find out at 18 weeks? This way, the speculation will be over and the planning can begin! :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Did I tell you girls? No, I don't think I did... hmm... imagine. Okay, so during my appointment last week, my doctor and I covered loads of information and all that and one of the things she told me was that I can get the gender scan as early as 18 weeks. :-k Should I find out at 18 weeks? Or later? Help me decide! :flower:

Would it be seperate from the anatomy scan? Or is she talking about doing the anatomy scan that early?

'twere me (and it just was :winkwink:), I'd do a seperate gender scan as early as possible & then the anatomy scan after 20 weeks. I'm SO happy to know and, as Holly kindly pointed out, the baby's sex was pretty obvious, even this early. I paid $75 for my gender u/s because insurance doesn't cover u/s just to determine the baby's sex. My OB office performed the u/s and they'll schedule them as early as 15 weeks! There are a couple of private ultrasound places in town that will do gender scans as early as 16 weeks but they were more expensive & I wanted it as soon as possible because I'm completely impatient.

I have another u/s booked for 3/2 which is covered by insurance and is when they'll check to be sure everything looks the way it should look (the anatomy/anamoly u/s)


----------



## kit_cat

10 fillings Molly? I don't have much less than that. I hope they don't do them all at once :shock: Considering you haven't any..it's not that bad. It's just people normally collect them over time rather than all at once.


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Did I tell you girls? No, I don't think I did... hmm... imagine. Okay, so during my appointment last week, my doctor and I covered loads of information and all that and one of the things she told me was that I can get the gender scan as early as 18 weeks. :-k Should I find out at 18 weeks? Or later? Help me decide! :flower:
> 
> Would it be seperate from the anatomy scan? Or is she talking about doing the anatomy scan that early?
> 
> 'twere me (and it just was :winkwink:), I'd do a seperate gender scan as early as possible & then the anatomy scan after 20 weeks. I'm SO happy to know and, as Holly kindly pointed out, the baby's sex was pretty obvious, even this early. I paid $75 for my gender u/s because insurance doesn't cover u/s just to determine the baby's sex. My OB office performed the u/s and they'll schedule them as early as 15 weeks! There are a couple of private ultrasound places in town that will do gender scans as early as 16 weeks but they were more expensive & I wanted it as soon as possible because I'm completely impatient.
> 
> I have another u/s booked for 3/2 which is covered by insurance and is when they'll check to be sure everything looks the way it should look (the anatomy/anamoly u/s)Click to expand...

She said the anatomy scan, which would also include a peek at the sex organs, could be done from 18 weeks to 20 or so. My OH is pushing pretty hard for us to find out ASAP. :haha: He is excited to go shopping, I know... a man, excited to go shopping, I was surprised too. :haha: But he is also going around with the belief/assumption in his head that we are having a boy, I think it's because he can't be bothered with the idea of having ANOTHER girl. :haha: I assume that if it's a girl, his urge to go shopping will diminish drastically. :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi littlespy! :wave: are u having a girl? I can never make heads or tails of scan pics! :dohh: I soo thought it was a boy!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> 10 fillings Molly? I don't have much less than that. I hope they don't do them all at once :shock: Considering you haven't any..it's not that bad. It's just people normally collect them over time rather than all at once.

They are all at various stages... so I've probably had them for a long while. The dentist seemed very surprised. She made the comment, "But the surface of your teeth are very nice... I never would have suspected this." :shrug: Which is probably why I never had the x-rays done...


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Luna :wave:

Why are we shocked?? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Moll I would find out as soon as possible, I absolutely would die from all the suspense!


----------



## LunaLady

Haha, Molly - that's funny! My DH is really excited at the prospect of baby shopping, too.


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: LittleSpy


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Moll I would find out as soon as possible, I absolutely would die from all the suspense!

:D I think I will... which means I will find out around 8 April. Oh that's AGES away. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Moll I would find out as soon as possible, I absolutely would die from all the suspense!
> 
> :D I think I will... which means I will find out around 8 April. Oh that's AGES away. :dohh:Click to expand...

It'll be here before you know it! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

:howdy: Kit!



newbie_ttc said:


> Hi littlespy! :wave: are u having a girl? I can never make heads or tails of scan pics! :dohh: I soo thought it was a boy!


Yep, we're having a girl. :happydance: In the ultrasound picture I posted pages ago, it's from the perspective like she's sitting down & you're looking up from underneath her. You can kind of see the underside of her legs & her little bottom. The 3 white lines indicate a girl. If she was a boy, you'd see a little turtley looking thing or at least something sticking out between the legs. :thumbup:

She was so funny during the ultrasound, sitting upright (breach) with her ankles crossed like a proper little woman (my avatar is a view of her sitting there from above). :haha: She kept randomly moving her hands all around and every time the sonographer went in to look to see if she's a boy or girl, it looked like baby was consciously covering them with her hands. Modest little lady. :laugh2:

It took forever & tons of jiggling my tummy to get her to finally show off the goods. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone wow there is so much to catch up on i will have to have a look when the girls go to bed too hectic right now hope youre all ok :) xx


----------



## LunaLady

Have you guys seen these?
https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo

A friend of mine posted about it on Facebook. Looks pretty awesome!

ETA: Sorry, that sounded really spammy! LOL. Not spam, I promise. :)


----------



## Mollykins

:hi: April!


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: April

All good here thanks - hope you are too :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

If I get the scan set for 8 April... then it would be 73 days from now.


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 10 fillings Molly? I don't have much less than that. I hope they don't do them all at once :shock: Considering you haven't any..it's not that bad. It's just people normally collect them over time rather than all at once.
> 
> They are all at various stages... so I've probably had them for a long while. The dentist seemed very surprised. She made the comment, "But the surface of your teeth are very nice... I never would have suspected this." :shrug: Which is probably why I never had the x-rays done...Click to expand...

The same thing happened to me! I never had a single cavity (as far as I knew, at least) and then I switched dentists. :dohh: The cavities didn't really show up so much on the x-rays but the new dentist had this density checker thingymajigg and between that, really examining my x-rays and inspecting my teeth, she found like 5 or 6 cavities that had been completely overlooked by my other dentist! At first I thought the laser density checker thing was a racket but considering how long she drilled on some of my teeth I think there must have really been some cavities after all. 
She said with all the fluoride in our drinking water, people have really strong enamel so the cavities aren't apparent from the outside or even with x-rays sometimes. :nope: So, while all of my teeth looked awesome from the outside, some of them were rotting on the inside. Ewwwww.


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 10 fillings Molly? I don't have much less than that. I hope they don't do them all at once :shock: Considering you haven't any..it's not that bad. It's just people normally collect them over time rather than all at once.
> 
> They are all at various stages... so I've probably had them for a long while. The dentist seemed very surprised. She made the comment, "But the surface of your teeth are very nice... I never would have suspected this." :shrug: Which is probably why I never had the x-rays done...Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing happened to me! I never had a single cavity (as far as I knew, at least) and then I switched dentists. :dohh: The cavities didn't really show up so much on the x-rays but the new dentist had this density checker thingymajigg and between that, really examining my x-rays and inspecting my teeth, she found like 5 or 6 cavities that had been completely overlooked by my other dentist! At first I thought the laser density checker thing was a racket but considering how long she drilled on some of my teeth I think there must have really been some cavities after all.
> She said with all the fluoride in our drinking water, people have really strong enamel so the cavities aren't apparent from the outside or even with x-rays sometimes. :nope: So, while all of my teeth looked awesome from the outside, some of them were rotting on the inside. Ewwwww.Click to expand...

That's so strange! I'm glad I'm not alone in this particular kind of dental problem :wacko: though. 

I'm so concerned about them all being in between my teeth... how are they going to get to them?? :( sigh. I've been avoiding going to get them drilled/filled but I need to get them fixed now. Perhaps I will set an appointment today?? Maybe?? ....


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 10 fillings Molly? I don't have much less than that. I hope they don't do them all at once :shock: Considering you haven't any..it's not that bad. It's just people normally collect them over time rather than all at once.
> 
> They are all at various stages... so I've probably had them for a long while. The dentist seemed very surprised. She made the comment, "But the surface of your teeth are very nice... I never would have suspected this." :shrug: Which is probably why I never had the x-rays done...Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing happened to me! I never had a single cavity (as far as I knew, at least) and then I switched dentists. :dohh: The cavities didn't really show up so much on the x-rays but the new dentist had this density checker thingymajigg and between that, really examining my x-rays and inspecting my teeth, she found like 5 or 6 cavities that had been completely overlooked by my other dentist! At first I thought the laser density checker thing was a racket but considering how long she drilled on some of my teeth I think there must have really been some cavities after all.
> She said with all the fluoride in our drinking water, people have really strong enamel so the cavities aren't apparent from the outside or even with x-rays sometimes. :nope: So, while all of my teeth looked awesome from the outside, some of them were rotting on the inside. Ewwwww.Click to expand...

How does a person avoid this happening then, if even some dentists wouldn't even know the decay was there :shrug: It's a puzzle :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone! 

I'm in town now... I had to have a tooth out last year but it's been so long since I went to the dentist that I've probably been struck off!! I don't envy you 10 not that's it's painful just I hate the numbness - I dribble
like a baby... 

Garlic casserole for dinner for me :munch: :munch: just treating me to some proper coffee while I'm practically with the :witch: my conceive plus should be at my nana's house too :)... Back on form now ladies - even booked a docs appointment to get my no smoking stuff started :smug: I hope you're all incredibly proud :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 10 fillings Molly? I don't have much less than that. I hope they don't do them all at once :shock: Considering you haven't any..it's not that bad. It's just people normally collect them over time rather than all at once.
> 
> They are all at various stages... so I've probably had them for a long while. The dentist seemed very surprised. She made the comment, "But the surface of your teeth are very nice... I never would have suspected this." :shrug: Which is probably why I never had the x-rays done...Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing happened to me! I never had a single cavity (as far as I knew, at least) and then I switched dentists. :dohh: The cavities didn't really show up so much on the x-rays but the new dentist had this density checker thingymajigg and between that, really examining my x-rays and inspecting my teeth, she found like 5 or 6 cavities that had been completely overlooked by my other dentist! At first I thought the laser density checker thing was a racket but considering how long she drilled on some of my teeth I think there must have really been some cavities after all.
> She said with all the fluoride in our drinking water, people have really strong enamel so the cavities aren't apparent from the outside or even with x-rays sometimes. :nope: So, while all of my teeth looked awesome from the outside, some of them were rotting on the inside. Ewwwww.Click to expand...
> 
> How does a person avoid this happening then, if even some dentists wouldn't even know the decay was there :shrug: It's a puzzle :-kClick to expand...

I don't know :shrug: but my dentist definitely scolded me for not flossing regularly. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> I'm in town now... I had to have a tooth out last year but it's been so long since I went to the dentist that I've probably been struck off!! I don't envy you 10 not that's it's painful just I hate the numbness - I dribble
> like a baby...
> 
> Garlic casserole for dinner for me :munch: :munch: just treating me to some proper coffee while I'm practically with the :witch: my conceive plus should be at my nana's house too :)... Back on form now ladies - even booked a docs appointment to get my no smoking stuff started :smug: I hope you're all incredibly proud :smug:

You smoke? And you are quitting? Is that right? If so, VERY NICELY DONE! :thumbup: Very proud of you- absolutely! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## kit_cat

Excellent work my dear Jaynie...banish the demon smokes :gun: :winkwink: Good girl! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HELLO NEWBIE!:hi::wave::bunny::flasher:

How you doin' doll? Molly has kept us abreast of the fact that you've been overworking, glad you emerged to come and see us, I've missed you and your dancing cat pic :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

*feckin work thats all i have to say *


----------



## TrinityMom

Well done Jaynie! That's excellent :thumbup:

Just had stirfry with shimeji mushrooms, my current favourite find *nom nom* :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a PMA dip this morning but it's now back to well above the coverline due to a lovely walk this afternoon and some creation of decorative "objets" for my bathroom:happydance: *AND* I managed to find some light bulbs for our bathroom unit, which dates from the 70's I think, and all the big Paris DIY stores have been telling me that the bulbs I need don't exist anymore. But I found them in a little local store:thumbup:

_How boring was that_? Light bulbs:shrug:

*Jaynie* I gave up smoking at about your age (when I realised I wasn't going to be young and cool and bohemian forever:haha:) and after many failed attempts I realised that there was only one way to do it- by not putting a cigarette in my mouth and lighting it and smoking it! I would repeat to myself a mantra- "it's just time passing, let the time pass" everytime I had a craving. I'm incapable of applying such willpower when it comes to my POAS addiction mind you:blush: 

*Emandi* yes me have mini computer too:flower: But I'm on the big one at the mo until dh gets home from work!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a PMA dip this morning but it's now back to well above the coverline due to a lovely walk this afternoon and some creation of decorative "objets" for my bathroom:happydance: *AND* I managed to find some light bulbs for our bathroom unit, which dates from the 70's I think, and all the big Paris DIY stores have been telling me that the bulbs I need don't exist anymore. But I found them in a little local store:thumbup:
> 
> _How boring was that_? Light bulbs:shrug:
> 
> *Jaynie* I gave up smoking at about your age (when I realised I wasn't going to be young and cool and bohemian forever:haha:) and after many failed attempts I realised that there was only one way to do it- by not putting a cigarette in my mouth and lighting it and smoking it! I would repeat to myself a mantra- "it's just time passing, let the time pass" everytime I had a craving. I'm incapable of applying such willpower when it comes to my POAS addiction mind you:blush:
> 
> *Emandi* yes me have mini computer too:flower: But I'm on the big one at the mo until dh gets home from work!

Hoorah for light bulbs!! They are underrated!! :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Off to run errands and actually get some stuff done today! BnB is addicting and I've been putting off housework! Shame on me.

I'm going to pick up some FRER when I'm out, too.... :D


----------



## Sarachka

Ok kit looking forward to you coming and kicking his arse. Tonight's dinner is meat balls and mash


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :) 

My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan! 

Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?


----------



## TrinityMom

Have you seen this? https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/p/about-blog.html
TOO beautiful


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin* dat li'l waddit is sooooo cute :awww: I hope it doesn't die like Sir Godfrey did:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

I do hope you all realise what a special day this is???

It's Burns night tonight.....haggis anyone? :sick:

Address to a Haggis by Robert Burns (Yes, we Scottish people talk to Haggis :blush:)

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain o' the Puddin-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye worthy of a grace
As lang's my arm.

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Have you seen this? https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/p/about-blog.html
> TOO beautiful

Wow they're _great_ aren't they:thumbup: As soon as Holly sleeps I rush off and decorate the house, not my baby:blush: Or come on BnB :blush::blush::blush: What a lovely souvenir of nap time!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Have you seen this? https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/p/about-blog.html
> TOO beautiful

Aww Trinity...that's so amazing. I LOVE the one where Mila is a superhero flying over the Russian dolls :thumbup:

Thanks for posting :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?

I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?

Yay for conceive plus....that's like preseed isn't it? :shrug:

Hmmm, where is this Stuart Castle you speak of? The only one I know of is Castle Stuart in Inverness...it's a fabulous 5 star castle type place.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I do hope you all realise what a special day this is???
> 
> It's Burns night tonight.....haggis anyone? :sick:
> 
> Address to a Haggis by Robert Burns (Yes, we Scottish people talk to Haggis :blush:)
> 
> Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
> Great chieftain o' the Puddin-race!
> Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
> Painch, tripe, or thairm:
> Weel are ye worthy of a grace
> As lang's my arm.
> 
> :thumbup:

Hey cool, my bf of all time is a wannabe Scot, she went to Uni at St Andrews and has never been the same since:wacko: I will send her a Happy Burns Night text message, she will be so surprised :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok, hands up who used to smoke...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin* dat li'l waddit is sooooo cute :awww: I hope it doesn't die like Sir Godfrey did:cry:

He seems pretty strong and healthy besides the dehydration (which is now sorted because DS made him cucumber juice :haha:) and the ringworm. His name is Bam Bam. Our other rabbit's name is GoGo so it fits. But he can't go near GoGo now because of the ringworm and GoGo is a bit territorial and will get nasty :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I do hope you all realise what a special day this is???
> 
> It's Burns night tonight.....haggis anyone? :sick:
> 
> Address to a Haggis by Robert Burns (Yes, we Scottish people talk to Haggis :blush:)
> 
> Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
> Great chieftain o' the Puddin-race!
> Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
> Painch, tripe, or thairm:
> Weel are ye worthy of a grace
> As lang's my arm.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Hey cool, my bf of all time is a wannabe Scot, she went to Uni at St Andrews and has never been the same since:wacko: I will send her a Happy Burns Night text message, she will be so surprised :happydance:Click to expand...

I should think she'll be most impressed! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...

Nope...did try but threw up :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...

Guilty.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...

Once when I was still a student, we went to a party and it was sponsored by gauloise and they were handing out free packs of cigarettes. We smoked those but never got into it and never bought any. Never even liked smoking other green stuff (even though Durban is practically it's home :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin* dat li'l waddit is sooooo cute :awww: I hope it doesn't die like Sir Godfrey did:cry:
> 
> He seems pretty strong and healthy besides the dehydration (which is now sorted because DS made him cucumber juice :haha:) and the ringworm. His name is Bam Bam. Our other rabbit's name is GoGo so it fits. But he can't go near GoGo now because of the ringworm and GoGo is a bit territorial and will get nasty :grr:Click to expand...

Oh good. You can always put him in your bra if he doesn't pick up:haha: One of our rabbits is called Tom Tom and one of my guinea pigs is Pom Pom, we go in for Name Names too!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...

Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)

I don't even drink coffee! LOL.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i quit 3rd october :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:

I don't!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:shrug:


firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:
> 
> I don't!Click to expand...

nor do i


----------



## poas

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.Click to expand...


I quit completely 30th dec....turns out I conceived 29th,so thats lucky!
Hi everyone,hope everyone is ok? I am feeling very nervous/ponderous over my upcoming scan....


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:
> 
> I don't!Click to expand...

Ok....I said I was going to the dentist at 2.30.....say the time again.....two thirty....twothirty....tooth hurty??? :haha:

Ok, I know it's poor but my boss did really ask if I was kidding!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:
> 
> I don't!Click to expand...

Nor me. Poor Kit :awww: I still love her though:jo:


----------



## LittleSpy

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> <snip>
> Back on form now ladies - even booked a docs appointment to get my no smoking stuff started :smug: I hope you're all incredibly proud :smug:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm an ex-smoker. I quit about 3.5 years ago and didn't smoke for a couple of years but over the last year had slowly let myself fall back into the habit. I wasn't nearly as bad as I had been, but at the end, I was smoking 2-3 almost every day. :nope:
I quit again the day I ovulated (10/23/10 :haha:) & to be honest I don't even want to smoke anymore (it was really hard for me every other time I've quit). I think the pregnancy super-sense-of-smell thing really helps. When I quit before, I still loved the smell of a burning cigarette. Now it totally makes me want to puke. I think I'm going to end up being one of those ridiculously fussy non-smokers that drive smokers absolutely bonkers. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:
> 
> I don't!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....I said I was going to the dentist at 2.30.....say the time again.....two thirty....twothirty....tooth hurty??? :haha:
> 
> Ok, I know it's poor but my boss did really ask if I was kidding!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm sorry Kit!:flower:
I DO actually find that really funny, now you've explained it to me!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin* dat li'l waddit is sooooo cute :awww: I hope it doesn't die like Sir Godfrey did:cry:
> 
> He seems pretty strong and healthy besides the dehydration (which is now sorted because DS made him cucumber juice :haha:) and the ringworm. His name is Bam Bam. Our other rabbit's name is GoGo so it fits. But he can't go near GoGo now because of the ringworm and GoGo is a bit territorial and will get nasty :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good. You can always put him in your bra if he doesn't pick up:haha: One of our rabbits is called Tom Tom and one of my guinea pigs is Pom Pom, we go in for Name Names too!!Click to expand...

Tarquin named GoGo when he was 3 because she was fast :haha: But her character just reminds me ofGoGo the Japanese schoolgirl in Kill Bill :haha:

Toine normally names his pets after Barbie characters..he wants to marry Barbie. So we've had a Barbie, Theresa, Sparkles, Sunshine.....so Bam Bam is at least quite butch :haha:


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:
> 
> I don't!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....I said I was going to the dentist at 2.30.....say the time again.....two thirty....twothirty....tooth hurty??? :haha:
> 
> Ok, I know it's poor but my boss did really ask if I was kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm sorry Kit!:flower:
> I DO actually find that really funny, now you've explained it to me!!!!Click to expand...

Ha...sorry we killed your joke Kit...


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quit completely 30th dec....turns out I conceived 29th,so thats lucky!
> Hi everyone,hope everyone is ok? I am feeling very nervous/ponderous over my upcoming scan....Click to expand...

Wow, just in the nicotine of time:haha: All will be fine at your scan:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:
> 
> I don't!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....I said I was going to the dentist at 2.30.....say the time again.....two thirty....twothirty....tooth hurty??? :haha:
> 
> Ok, I know it's poor but my boss did really ask if I was kidding!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quit completely 30th dec....turns out I conceived 29th,so thats lucky!
> Hi everyone,hope everyone is ok? I am feeling very nervous/ponderous over my upcoming scan....Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just in the nicotine of time:haha: All will be fine at your scan:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh no, what did I start?? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

i just had the yummiest indian as i can finally eat and not feel sick (yet) first day where iv not felt really really sick!


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, don't think I told you earlier but when I emailed my boss to tell him I had a dental appointment at 2.30 today...he thought I was taking the p**s! Get it?! :haha:
> 
> I don't!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....I said I was going to the dentist at 2.30.....say the time again.....two thirty....twothirty....tooth hurty??? :haha:
> 
> Ok, I know it's poor but my boss did really ask if I was kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

i just laughed out loud :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where's Moomin?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having meat balls and mash for dinner. Sarachka's coming over with them. NoM nOm


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.Click to expand...

Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i quit 3rd october :yipee:

:happydance: Good for you!! That's fab!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quit completely 30th dec....turns out I conceived 29th,so thats lucky!
> Hi everyone,hope everyone is ok? I am feeling very nervous/ponderous over my upcoming scan....Click to expand...

Remind me again..when is your scan? It'll be great! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to sign off now and read :coffee:
See you tomorrow


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...

Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:

I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i just had the yummiest indian as i can finally eat and not feel sick (yet) first day where iv not felt really really sick!

Ooo YUM!! Glad you enjoyed and long may the :sick: stay away! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty night, Trin!

Oh, and thanks again for sharing your website! I've read it all over. When I have a LO I'm going to buy an amber necklace from you!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

whos website i wanna see:)


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trinity...I hope OH isn't a jealous type 'cos I think he's got some competition from your Kindle :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...

Oh my..ok that qualifies as a teeny bit naughty :winkwink: but just one thing....how on earth did mum find out? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> whos website i wanna see:)

It's Trinity's....maybe she could kindly post the link again to save trawling backwards?? :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my..ok that qualifies as a teeny bit naughty :winkwink: but just one thing....how on earth did mum find out? :shrug:Click to expand...

The sneaky lady read my e-mail. What a brat, huh?!?!
And, I'm serious - she didn't speak to me or even look at me for a week. I kept on doing it, anyway :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> whos website i wanna see:)
> 
> It's Trinity's....maybe she could kindly post the link again to save trawling backwards?? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Here it is!

https://www.drmom.co.za/


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my..ok that qualifies as a teeny bit naughty :winkwink: but just one thing....how on earth did mum find out? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The sneaky lady read my e-mail. What a brat, huh?!?!
> And, I'm serious - she didn't speak to me or even look at me for a week. I kept on doing it, anyway :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Where's Moomin?

Was thinking the same actually :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my..ok that qualifies as a teeny bit naughty :winkwink: but just one thing....how on earth did mum find out? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The sneaky lady read my e-mail. What a brat, huh?!?!
> And, I'm serious - she didn't speak to me or even look at me for a week. I kept on doing it, anyway :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: This is hilarious! Naughty naughty. :rofl:


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quit completely 30th dec....turns out I conceived 29th,so thats lucky!
> Hi everyone,hope everyone is ok? I am feeling very nervous/ponderous over my upcoming scan....Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me again..when is your scan? It'll be great! :hugs:Click to expand...

It's on friday...only 2days,13hrs and 30ish minutes away...but who's counting...:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Smoking hampered my singing ability. :growlmad: As well as dancing and exercising of any kind. So not worth it.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my..ok that qualifies as a teeny bit naughty :winkwink: but just one thing....how on earth did mum find out? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The sneaky lady read my e-mail. What a brat, huh?!?!
> And, I'm serious - she didn't speak to me or even look at me for a week. I kept on doing it, anyway :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: This is hilarious! Naughty naughty. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's funny now! :haha:
At the time, though, I really thought my mom was never going to talk to me again! :nope: lol.



poas said:


> It's on friday...only 2days,13hrs and 30ish minutes away...but who's counting...:wacko:

Exciting! I can't wait to see the picture! :)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes molly - I've mentioned before that I smoke, I was a rebel in my younger days it left me witth a nasty habit :growlmad:. I don't do it a lot, mainly sociably and if having a drink! I quit once before too but started again when depressed etc etc... So I had to get off anti depressants so I could go again about the smoking i'm like a :ninja: now. Some good may come from me not getting my immediate :bfp:... I'm looking forward to it tbh! I felt great last time and I read this week nicotine is oestrogen depressor kind of so could explain why I know I had ewcm at one point and not now :)
> 
> My conceive plus it's here :yipee: dying to get it out but not sure I could explain it to the old nan!
> 
> Kit my castle is the stuart castle we lost it though and recently got it back! Do you know it?
> 
> I used to smoke as well. Very proud of you for putting the effort in to quitting. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, hands up who used to smoke...Click to expand...
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quit completely 30th dec....turns out I conceived 29th,so thats lucky!
> Hi everyone,hope everyone is ok? I am feeling very nervous/ponderous over my upcoming scan....Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me again..when is your scan? It'll be great! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's on friday...only 2days,13hrs and 30ish minutes away...but who's counting...:wacko:Click to expand...

I will look forward to hearing all about it...it will give you some peace of mind :thumbup:


----------



## poas

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my..ok that qualifies as a teeny bit naughty :winkwink: but just one thing....how on earth did mum find out? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The sneaky lady read my e-mail. What a brat, huh?!?!
> And, I'm serious - she didn't speak to me or even look at me for a week. I kept on doing it, anyway :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: This is hilarious! Naughty naughty. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's funny now! :haha:
> At the time, though, I really thought my mom was never going to talk to me again! :nope: lol.
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It's on friday...only 2days,13hrs and 30ish minutes away...but who's counting...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Exciting! I can't wait to see the picture! :)Click to expand...

Do you think I will be allowed a copy of the scan? I want to be able to explain to my son with it as he keeps jumping on me so I wont be able to hang around too long before telling him...plus he is a bright spark!


----------



## LunaLady

I know nothing; never had a baby. But, I thought you always got pictures of the scans?? Maybe that's just me being naive again. :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> HELLO NEWBIE!:hi::wave::bunny::flasher:
> 
> How you doin' doll? Molly has kept us abreast of the fact that you've been overworking, glad you emerged to come and see us, I've missed you and your dancing cat pic :happydance:

Hi my dear! All is well here minus a little fatigue, but I'm glad to be back with my friends. I need u to send me all the pics I've missed of our adorable Holly, pls & thank u! :haha:

oh, and just for u :winkwink:

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my..ok that qualifies as a teeny bit naughty :winkwink: but just one thing....how on earth did mum find out? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The sneaky lady read my e-mail. What a brat, huh?!?!
> And, I'm serious - she didn't speak to me or even look at me for a week. I kept on doing it, anyway :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: This is hilarious! Naughty naughty. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's funny now! :haha:
> At the time, though, I really thought my mom was never going to talk to me again! :nope: lol.
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It's on friday...only 2days,13hrs and 30ish minutes away...but who's counting...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Exciting! I can't wait to see the picture! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think I will be allowed a copy of the scan? I want to be able to explain to my son with it as he keeps jumping on me so I wont be able to hang around too long before telling him...plus he is a bright spark!Click to expand...

I think it's probably unlikely due to the fact li'l bubba will be so tiny right now but I could be wrong :shrug: I had a scan at 6 + 5 and no photos :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

POAS- It all depends on who's doing the u/s. I wasn't given a pic at my 5 wk +1 scan because they said, "There's nothing to see." Just because all you could see was a gestational sac. I didn't care! BUT they are in control of the machine I guess. I hope you get one. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my..ok that qualifies as a teeny bit naughty :winkwink: but just one thing....how on earth did mum find out? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The sneaky lady read my e-mail. What a brat, huh?!?!
> And, I'm serious - she didn't speak to me or even look at me for a week. I kept on doing it, anyway :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: This is hilarious! Naughty naughty. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's funny now! :haha:
> At the time, though, I really thought my mom was never going to talk to me again! :nope: lol.
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It's on friday...only 2days,13hrs and 30ish minutes away...but who's counting...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Exciting! I can't wait to see the picture! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think I will be allowed a copy of the scan? I want to be able to explain to my son with it as he keeps jumping on me so I wont be able to hang around too long before telling him...plus he is a bright spark!Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's probably unlikely due to the fact li'l bubba will be so tiny right now but I could be wrong :shrug: I had a scan at 6 + 5 and no photos :nope:Click to expand...

That's what I thought-I know there won't be anything baby shaped,and tbh I dont mind-just thought it would be a handy way to show Harri


----------



## Sarachka

Do any of you have any gross and embarrassing habbits?


----------



## Mollykins

Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Do any of you have any gross and embarrassing habbits?

Related to what? Because I'm sure I do. :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?

 It's a midget?


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?

I have no idea if this applies to you,but my friends baby measured small but was born average-when she asked why she was told the babies head was not symmetrical... :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Smoking hampered my singing ability. :growlmad: As well as dancing and exercising of any kind. So not worth it.

Exactly! I tend to not like it to be fair though I have either an addictive personality or am a creature of habit. I've smoked over half my life starting when I was so young (I had older cousins who'd rather see me with a cigarette in my mouth than risk me telling) at the tender age of 10 for my first cigarette and then as I'm so young in my year I started high school at 11 and started 'properly' in that it was nearly every day. I'm a much better person mentally when I'm naturally healthier :cloud9: 

I hate this fact about me, I also hate that my love affair with cigarettes characterises me to my best friend! I'm going on Monday and this Thursday I'm off to tell my doctor that I'm trying to conceive on Thursday. In case I need their help in future... This is what got me my pma back today :smug: :amartass:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Do any of you have any gross and embarrassing habbits?

Oooh good question!! 

I pull my eyelashes out... That's all I can think of! I also burp A LOT and really loud and long. I reckon I have a weak valve in to my stomach I read this can happen during pregnancy too but some people just have it!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?

my friends baby was measuring small towards the end of her pregnancy. I think in the beginning it had to do with her gestational diabetes. but there was some sort of complication towards the end (i'll have to google the proper name) where the placenta stopped functioning properly, and baby hadn't grown for a couple of weeks, so they induced her the next day, 10 days early.


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?
> 
> I have no idea if this applies to you,but my friends baby measured small but was born average-when she asked why she was told the babies head was not symmetrical... :wacko:Click to expand...

Molly I was gonna say that my friend told me this also it's the same reason your edd can change. They 'measure' in an unconvential manner. It's changing over here soon they're piloting a new measurement system but as of yet babies are measured on the size of their head/skull... I'm sure he'll be fine!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?
> 
> It's a midget?Click to expand...

:haha:

..ORRRRRRRR

Call me a bit simple but don't smaller people sometimes have smaller babies i.e. smaller than the average measurements? Or sometimes they grow at different rates too?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Intrauterine growth restriction is the proper name. she had so many complications during her pregnacy, it was quite bizzare. She's in great shape, and on top of that a nurse, so it was quite baffling for someone who lives such a healthy lifestyle to have the worse luck in her pregnancy. Anyway baby is happy and health now almost 8 wks old. Only 5 lbs when born, but he's picking up weight quite nicely

why do u ask Moll?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Intrauterine growth restriction is the proper name. she had so many complications during her pregnacy, it was quite bizzare. She's in great shape, and on top of that a nurse, so it was quite baffling for someone who lives such a healthy lifestyle to have the worse luck in her pregnancy. Anyway baby is happy and health now almost 8 wks old. Only 5 lbs when born, but he's picking up weight quite nicely
> 
> why do u ask Moll?

Sorry newbie...who's "she"...think I missed something :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any gross and embarrassing habbits?
> 
> Oooh good question!!
> 
> I pull my eyelashes out... That's all I can think of! I also burp A LOT and really loud and long. I reckon I have a weak valve in to my stomach I read this can happen during pregnancy too but some people just have it!Click to expand...

Oh habits! :dohh: I didn't finish reading and assumed it was stories... not habits. :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

sorry, she is a DF of mine. She just gave birth Dec 2nd. I feel like somewhat of a baby expert after going through this pregnancy with her :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?
> 
> It's a midget?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> ..ORRRRRRRR
> 
> Call me a bit simple but don't smaller people sometimes have smaller babies i.e. smaller than the average measurements? Or sometimes they grow at different rates too?Click to expand...

But I'm not small.... :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any gross and embarrassing habbits?
> 
> Oooh good question!!
> 
> I pull my eyelashes out... That's all I can think of! I also burp A LOT and really loud and long. I reckon I have a weak valve in to my stomach I read this can happen during pregnancy too but some people just have it!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh habits! :dohh: I didn't finish reading and assumed it was stories... not habits. :blush:Click to expand...

Hmm, habits...not really, but embarassing stories...PLENTY!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Intrauterine growth restriction is the proper name. she had so many complications during her pregnacy, it was quite bizzare. She's in great shape, and on top of that a nurse, so it was quite baffling for someone who lives such a healthy lifestyle to have the worse luck in her pregnancy. Anyway baby is happy and health now almost 8 wks old. Only 5 lbs when born, but he's picking up weight quite nicely
> 
> why do u ask Moll?

At my u/s on Friday she said that the baby was measuring a bit small but that it was nothing to worry about. Well... I'm worrying anyway.


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone interested in see how ridiculously huge my prenatals are?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?
> 
> It's a midget?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> ..ORRRRRRRR
> 
> Call me a bit simple but don't smaller people sometimes have smaller babies i.e. smaller than the average measurements? Or sometimes they grow at different rates too?Click to expand...
> 
> But I'm not small.... :cry:Click to expand...

Do you think your lil blueberry is measuring small? If so, why?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Intrauterine growth restriction is the proper name. she had so many complications during her pregnacy, it was quite bizzare. She's in great shape, and on top of that a nurse, so it was quite baffling for someone who lives such a healthy lifestyle to have the worse luck in her pregnancy. Anyway baby is happy and health now almost 8 wks old. Only 5 lbs when born, but he's picking up weight quite nicely
> 
> why do u ask Moll?
> 
> At my u/s on Friday she said that the baby was measuring a bit small but that it was nothing to worry about. Well... I'm worrying anyway.Click to expand...

At this stage I'm sure the doc is right and it's nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Anyone interested in see how ridiculously huge my prenatals are?

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

There you have it... in a language you understand. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Prenatal.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> There you have it... in a language you understand. :haha:

Ooer..think you'll be needing a knife and fork :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Intrauterine growth restriction is the proper name. she had so many complications during her pregnacy, it was quite bizzare. She's in great shape, and on top of that a nurse, so it was quite baffling for someone who lives such a healthy lifestyle to have the worse luck in her pregnancy. Anyway baby is happy and health now almost 8 wks old. Only 5 lbs when born, but he's picking up weight quite nicely
> 
> why do u ask Moll?
> 
> At my u/s on Friday she said that the baby was measuring a bit small but that it was nothing to worry about. Well... I'm worrying anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> At this stage I'm sure the doc is right and it's nothing to worry about :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll try to remain worry-free. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i agree Kit, it's so early. And if it's nothing to worry about, why bother mentioning it? b/c that's exactly what we will do, worry! All is well I'm sure, maybe the dates are just off? :shrug:

Now about these pills you're taking... how massive are they??


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> There you have it... in a language you understand. :haha:
> 
> Ooer..think you'll be needing a knife and fork :shock:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know! The package should read, "The problem isn't keeping it down, it's getting it down." :rofl:

Oh and US girls, 1 euro is almost exactly the same size as a quarter.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> i agree Kit, it's so early. And if it's nothing to worry about, why bother mentioning it? b/c that's exactly what we will do, worry! All is well I'm sure, maybe the dates are just off? :shrug:
> 
> Now about these pills you're taking... how massive are they??

Well, originally, my Due date was 8 Sept but after the 5wk +1 u/s they bumped it to 10 Sept. Then this last u/s at 7wk +1 still has me measuring small. I don't understand. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- you are 4 away from your 1k post. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

trust the doc Moll, and try not to worry about it, easier said than done i know. my friend's due date kept changing during her 1st few appts. they kept vacillating between dec 12 and dec 18 based on her measurements :dohh:

Wow! talk about a horse pill! how on earth do u manage to choke that down on a daily basis??

3 more posts :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> There you have it... in a language you understand. :haha:

:shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh newbie you get to be a chat happy member - one of the proudest days of my life :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mine are pretty big I thought... If only I had a spare euro!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> There you have it... in a language you understand. :haha:
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mine are pretty big I thought... If only I had a spare euro!

I always have a spare euro. :haha: They are no good here. I have a 2 cent euro, 5 cent euro, 10 cent, 20 cent, 50 cent, 1 euro, 2 euro, and a good ol' 50 pence. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I must sign off for the evening ladies..need to get to beddybyes :sleep:

Catch up tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?
> 
> my friends baby was measuring small towards the end of her pregnancy. I think in the beginning it had to do with her gestational diabetes. but there was some sort of complication towards the end (i'll have to google the proper name) where the placenta stopped functioning properly, and baby hadn't grown for a couple of weeks, so they induced her the next day, 10 days early.Click to expand...

Hey that's interesting- I had gestational diabetes, much to the surprise of the docs since I'm slim, fit, sporty etc but it's hereditary (my sis had it with all 3 of hers) and at the end of my pregnancy they announced RCIU, ****** de croissance interuterine, (ie baby measuring small) for which I was monitored closely. But it was near the end that her growth slowed up, and she was born a perfect 3.220kg:shrug: And apparently nothing to do with the gest diabetes, just one of those things. Small for dates at the beginning Molly I'm not sure since LO was fine until about 32 weeks when she started lagging. But I wouldn't worry, it's not a terribly precise science:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know why a baby might be measuring small?
> 
> my friends baby was measuring small towards the end of her pregnancy. I think in the beginning it had to do with her gestational diabetes. but there was some sort of complication towards the end (i'll have to google the proper name) where the placenta stopped functioning properly, and baby hadn't grown for a couple of weeks, so they induced her the next day, 10 days early.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey that's interesting- I had gestational diabetes, much to the surprise of the docs since I'm slim, fit, sporty etc but it's hereditary (my sis had it with all 3 of hers) and at the end of my pregnancy they announced RCIU, ****** de croissance interuterine, (ie baby measuring small) for which I was monitored closely. But it was near the end that her growth slowed up, and she was born a perfect 3.220kg:shrug: And apparently nothing to do with the gest diabetes, just one of those things. Small for dates at the beginning Molly I'm not sure since LO was fine until about 32 weeks when she started lagging. But I wouldn't worry, it's not a terribly precise science:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The word for 'late' in French is automatically censored:wacko: I suppose it is sometimes used as a term of abuse in English, never thought of that being a Francophile!


----------



## Mollykins

Cutting out little baby origami squares.... ahhh....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here are mine
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for the dancing cat on page 1387!Thanks Newbie!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Hollz- Yours seem nicer. :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Tard - is this the word only stars will mean the right answer! 

Night kit! Sleep well. 

Molly why do you have so many euros?


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Tard - is this the word only stars will mean the right answer!
> 
> Night kit! Sleep well.
> 
> Molly why do you have so many euros?

My sister was in the military and brought me some back when she was overseas. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Hollz- Yours seem nicer. :)

Yes, mine are smaller than a euro coin and yours are bigger than a euro coin, therein lies the difference:haha:
Are you making an origami mobile for bébé? Go on, you can tell us...bet you are:awww:

Gosh I'm sooo Not Pregnant, it's gone 11 and I'm only just feeling sleepiness hit me. Been on a bit of a bathroom high this evening, managed to fix the toilet roll holder to the wall:bodyb: Light bulbs, toilet roll holders, I just scale the heights of interesting topics tonight:blush:

*Sarachka* I'm just thinking of a gross habit I must have:-k I'll ask dh tomorrow, I'm sure he'll think of a few hundred. 

Oh yes, I've got one! When my dinner has been soooo good with a delicious sauce and I'm not in company I lick the plate:blush: 

Off to bubbybyes now:sleep: Sleep tight all:kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

nite nite ladies! guess i will have to get my chat happy status on my own...


----------



## LunaLady

Those are some jumbo prenatals, Molly!! Mine are tiny. Like the size of two Tic Tacs or so. 

Just back from shopping. I got some FRER at Target, they were on sale. And a cute shirt. And some hair stuff. I love that store. 

I think I'm going to hold out to test, though... because I'm only 9 days since I had EWCM, so if I don't get AF by like Saturday or Sunday, then I'll test. Still no symptoms, other than the kinda hot and super itchy back and arms. Any time I get a little warm this happens!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif

Ahhhhh, so good to have you back!


----------



## LunaLady

*Bethany!* I licked my breakfast plate this morning. YUM EGG YOLKS!!! :D


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I'm actually making a crane tree for a friend. :) They requested so... :thumbup: That's why I needed to go out and snag a branch... still need to do that actually... :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

*pats the kitty on the head*


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> *Bethany!* I licked my breakfast plate this morning. YUM EGG YOLKS!!! :D

:sick: ... I mean that... in the most polite :sick: way.... :winkwink::haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I looked at baby stuff while I was at Target, too...... :)


----------



## addie25

I am so upset and scared. My doctor called and said I am a carrier for cyctic fibrosis. My husband has to get tested and if he is not a carrier I can not pass it to the baby. If he is a carrier we have a 25 percent chance of having a baby with it. I am freaking out rt now and very scared. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> *Bethany!* I licked my breakfast plate this morning. YUM EGG YOLKS!!! :D
> 
> :sick: ... I mean that... in the most polite :sick: way.... :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Don't like eggs??? I looooooove eggs. I get farm fresh eggs from this real nice lady with a sweet little flock of chickens. Tastiest eggs EVAR!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I'm still her love dove. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Addie! Hugs to you!! FX for you that your DH isn't a carrier. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> *Bethany!* I licked my breakfast plate this morning. YUM EGG YOLKS!!! :D
> 
> :sick: ... I mean that... in the most polite :sick: way.... :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't like eggs??? I looooooove eggs. I get farm fresh eggs from this real nice lady with a sweet little flock of chickens. Tastiest eggs EVAR!Click to expand...

It's the egg yolks that got me... oh god... where's the toilet?!


----------



## newbie_ttc

one more to go, what shall i say?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I am so upset and scared. My doctor called and said I am a carrier for cyctic fibrosis. My husband has to get tested and if he is not a carrier I can not pass it to the baby. If he is a carrier we have a 25 percent chance of having a baby with it. I am freaking out rt now and very scared. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Try to relax sweets. When does he get tested? How long until the results?


----------



## addie25

He wants to go tomorrow but we have not gotten the fax yet from the doctor with the script so I hope they fax it tonight so he can go in the morning. I cant sit on this over the week end he has to go tomorrow but its up to when we get the fax. I am so upset its like nothing in my life can just be easy!


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry Molly! Didn't mean to incite vomiting! :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> He wants to go tomorrow but we have not gotten the fax yet from the doctor with the script so I hope they fax it tonight so he can go in the morning. I cant sit on this over the week end he has to go tomorrow but its up to when we get the fax. I am so upset its like nothing in my life can just be easy!

Aww sweets. :hugs: I'm sorry you have to deal with this stress. Just try to keep up the PMA until you know for sure okay? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Sorry Molly! Didn't mean to incite vomiting! :nope:

It's okay... I'm just... I have a very healthy imagination I guess. :haha: I'm trying to think of something else at the moment... I can't wait to go apple picking with the girls (and OH too of course) this year. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I will try but am having a hard time as of now. I need to know. And what sucks is even if my DH is a carrier we wont know if the baby has it till after he or she is born! I just pray he is not a carrier so we can just forget about this!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Here's to the best internet buds a girl could ask for! Congrats to all ladies who've gotten their :bfp:'s and their yummy fruit tickers, and boat loads of :dust: to my fellow turtles with lovely :bfp:'s in our *IMMEDIATE* future! We are going to (or already are) the world's best (and *hottest*!) mommies! 

:kiss: WUB U GIRLS!! :kiss:​


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I will try but am having a hard time as of now. I need to know. And what sucks is even if my DH is a carrier we wont know if the baby has it till after he or she is born! I just pray he is not a carrier so we can just forget about this!

my goodness addie! :hugs: try to relax! i'm sure everything will work out fine. That's gotta be slim odds that he is a carrier as well?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Here's to the best internet buds a girl could ask for! Congrats to all ladies who've gotten their :bfp:'s and their yummy fruit tickers, and boat loads of :dust: to my fellow turtles with lovely :bfp:'s in own *IMMEDIATE* future! We are going to (or already are) the world's best (and *hottest*!) mommies!
> 
> :kiss: WUB U GIRLS!! :kiss:​

Aww! That was a fab 1k dedication lovey! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I hope so I cant breath well rt now and need to relax.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I hope so I cant breath well rt now and need to relax.

Time for a shower and calming music I'd say. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Im kinda frozen in my chair. They shud just always make the man and woman get tested so they can call up and just say ok ur baby will be fine bc only one of you has it instead of this BS of your a carrier now lets wait and find out if he is 2!


----------



## newbie_ttc

you are breaking my heart over here. I can sense your panic thru thru the screen. Just imagine yourself a yr from now telling your healthy baby what a scare mommy and daddy had back when baby was only the size of an olive! think positive thoughts my dear and try to calm a bit


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie I was going to say that... Addie, what are the chances that you are both carriers?try to chill... I'm sure you'll be able to go tomorrow too :hugs: :awww: I do hope you are ok dear...

Newbie thanks for the lovely post :cloud9: such a sweet turtle...


----------



## Mollykins

Addie dear- it's going to be okay and stressing about it isn't going to change the outcome. Take a deep breath.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes I agree you know. You need to try to relax this is now at most 5 days of a great many you will have stressing/worrying about your olive... It's nothing as yet remember that you need to take the next 5 days as they come... Visualising the end result at the beginning is something we all do... But in this imstance molly's right the wheels are set and the odds are in your favour even if you husband is a carrier, which I for one, doubt. Breathe easy chick. Think positive.


----------



## addie25

I know I will relax when my doctor faxes over the paper so my Dh can go tomorrow. They have not faxed it yet tho and its making me upset. 

On a happy note I am going to get my favorite pizza later. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I know I will relax when my doctor faxes over the paper so my Dh can go tomorrow. They have not faxed it yet tho and its making me upset.
> 
> On a happy note I am going to get my favorite pizza later. :happydance:

That's a girl! Mmm... pizza.... :munch: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Indeed addie enjoy your pizza - be sure to tell us how you get on with hubby :thumbup: :flower: 

I'm off to sleep girls :sleep: :sleep: je suis tres fatigue.


----------



## addie25

Well I texted my DH to tell him and he said not to worry its slim that we both are carriers. Then when I saw him in person and expressed how I was scared and would like him to go get blood testing tomorrow he said NO he cant get an appointment. Well who cares you walk in and waitttttttt! He said he would go Thursday and wait. Now we wont know till next week. He is not being supportive. Telling me I am over reacting and theres no reason I should be scared or upset and basically yelled at me and wont talk about it. I am not speaking to him I am so upset with his reaction to this.


----------



## Mollykins

*49 POSTS AWAY FROM 14K  POST! TAKE IT IF YOU NEED IT OR SAVE IT FOR ANOTHER TURTLE. *


----------



## new mummy2010

morning loveies im so sorry i was'nt here last night i doubt i was missed gee's you girls had your chatting heads on:haha:, unfortunately i dont have time to catch up sp if i missed anything tremendos please tell me or pm me !!!!!


Well the story last night :shrug:my silly sausage lappy decided to die /freeze just as i was doing a fab multi quote message to you guys telling you i would'nt be on i cant now remember what i wanted to say:blush:

Missed you all and Sara im sure you will have your 1k post off me today as its scan day at 1.40pm:happydance::happydance:,im slightly nervous and anxious and hope to be posting a nubbby pic for you girlies this evening of our healthy baby:happydance:



Hey Kit how are the awards coming along?


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls!

Addie has a prune! :wohoo:

New mummy - I am sure everything will be more than fine at your scan today and I hope you get a lovely nub shot for us to perve! Soooo exciting for you :flower:

Sarachka - where were you last night? Did your OH survive the night? Or did you kill him? 

I'm all awake and a bit motivated, my :witch: is being a madam, I have pains as if she is going to arrive in full force but she isn't here yet :shrug: I started to spot on Monday and it stopped yesterday and there is barely anything now :growlmad: I just :brat: :brat: :brat: want to move on to cycle 4 TTC!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi :hi:
I got my blood test results back and my levels are:
HCG 180.7 (at 15dpo normal is 59 High is 147 and low is 17)
And my progesterone is 175.9
I am so happy :happydance:
Going to catch up on what I've missed now :coffee: while I sip my peppermint tea...slowly...so as not to induce the :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well done trin... Congratulations! Just one more day to go until we would have seen :af: will that be a breathe easier moment for you?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...

:haha: My mom walked in on my boyfriend (now my dh) and I having sex...now that is embarrassing! :blush:


----------



## emandi

Very good morning to you all :flower:,

Important update The :witch: has arrived last night. Quite pleased.
Hope my soy will arrive today or tomorrow so I can take it CD2-7 (CD3-8). 
Girls, I have a big problem! Caught virus. Not me, my computer did :cry:.
So you will not hear from me much in next few days. Can use DH's computer when he is home and not on it :shrug:.
Not fair :brat::brat::brat:!

Will miss you ... :cry:


----------



## emandi

Trinity :hi:, have you read my PM? If not, maybe it's safer if you don't open the link I've sent you in it.

Yay for your blood tests :hugs:.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any gross and embarrassing habbits?
> 
> Oooh good question!!
> 
> I pull my eyelashes out... That's all I can think of! I also burp A LOT and really loud and long. I reckon I have a weak valve in to my stomach I read this can happen during pregnancy too but some people just have it!Click to expand...

I NEVER burp. I just can't. Unless I'm pregnant. DH laughs at me when I burp when I'm pregnant because it's so shocking to me :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i agree Kit, it's so early. And if it's nothing to worry about, why bother mentioning it? b/c that's exactly what we will do, worry! All is well I'm sure, maybe the dates are just off? :shrug:
> 
> Now about these pills you're taking... how massive are they??
> 
> Well, originally, my Due date was 8 Sept but after the 5wk +1 u/s they bumped it to 10 Sept. Then this last u/s at 7wk +1 still has me measuring small. I don't understand. :shrug:Click to expand...

Molly, all SORTS of problems are caused by them giving edd based on scans. babies vary so much. There is no way my 4.75kg middle son was the same size as the 2.8kg baby I delivered last month at the same stage of development. The only accurate estimation of edd is lmp. I would ignore them. If it was something to worry about they would be doing more investigations


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Well done trin... Congratulations! Just one more day to go until we would have seen :af: will that be a breathe easier moment for you?

Definitely. Getting to 6 weeks will make me breathe easier too because I mc just before then

I O'd 2 days early so I'm really 15dpo, but my ticker disagrees


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Trinity :hi:, have you read my PM? If not, maybe it's safer if you don't open the link I've sent you in it.
> 
> Yay for your blood tests :hugs:.

It didn't notify me that I had a PM. Maybe it deleted it?
We'll miss you!!!!
(Need some advice??)


----------



## emandi

Could you? :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Trinity :hi:, have you read my PM? If not, maybe it's safer if you don't open the link I've sent you in it.
> 
> Yay for your blood tests :hugs:.
> 
> It didn't notify me that I had a PM. Maybe it deleted it?
> We'll miss you!!!!
> (Need some advice??)Click to expand...

Even stranger, I have NO pm's from you anymore :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Could you? :blush:

Of course!!!:winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Thank you sweet :hugs:

Could check this link pls (for the cream and showed you before the want over £20 for shipping!)

https://www.biovea.net/(S(grztly55tqb0km554pw2aq45))/product_detail.aspx?PID=1673&CID=0&OS=204

If you don't want to use the link you can google Biovea progesterone cream if that would be ok.

I'm on DH's comp, so it should be safe.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Thank you sweet :hugs:
> 
> Could check this link pls (for the cream and showed you before the want over £20 for shipping!)
> 
> https://www.biovea.net/(S(grztly55tqb0km554pw2aq45))/product_detail.aspx?PID=1673&CID=0&OS=204
> 
> If you don't want to use the link you can google Biovea progesterone cream if that would be ok.
> 
> I'm on DH's comp, so it should be safe.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

That one looks very good. But that price for shipping is horrific! Have you checked your local health shops? Most of ours sell at least one brand. And you just have to look for "bio-identical" in the ingredients and not have it mixed with anything else


----------



## TrinityMom

:-=


----------



## emandi

Thanks a lot Trinity :flower:.
Biovea has a good price and delivery is not much either.
There is Holland & Barret near where I live, but I don't think they sell it. Will check.

Thank you ever so much my love. :hugs:

(that high shipping was for the other cream I showed you later, this one is ok.)


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :flower:

Ahh, had a pretty good sleep after my reasonably early night. I just wish I didn't have to pee 2, 3, 4 or 5 times in the night. It gets exhausting :wacko: 

So I hope everyone is well today and has a lovely Wednesday!

Off to catch up.....:coffee:


----------



## emandi

:hi:, got to go, DH off to work


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am so upset and scared. My doctor called and said I am a carrier for cyctic fibrosis. My husband has to get tested and if he is not a carrier I can not pass it to the baby. If he is a carrier we have a 25 percent chance of having a baby with it. I am freaking out rt now and very scared. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh no addie..I'm so sorry you have to have this worry but although it's easy for me to say, please don't go straight into panic mode (you probably already have) as I'd guess the odds of OH having it too are very slim, and then even if he did, there's a 75% chance your child would not have it.

Please try to keep this in proportion until you know for sure my love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Here's to the best internet buds a girl could ask for! Congrats to all ladies who've gotten their :bfp:'s and their yummy fruit tickers, and boat loads of :dust: to my fellow turtles with lovely :bfp:'s in our *IMMEDIATE* future! We are going to (or already are) the world's best (and *hottest*!) mommies!
> 
> :kiss: WUB U GIRLS!! :kiss:​

Ahhh, thanks lovely newbie :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well I texted my DH to tell him and he said not to worry its slim that we both are carriers. Then when I saw him in person and expressed how I was scared and would like him to go get blood testing tomorrow he said NO he cant get an appointment. Well who cares you walk in and waitttttttt! He said he would go Thursday and wait. Now we wont know till next week. He is not being supportive. Telling me I am over reacting and theres no reason I should be scared or upset and basically yelled at me and wont talk about it. I am not speaking to him I am so upset with his reaction to this.

I think it's easier for men to be a little more detached from things like this..after all, he isn't carrying the baby, so he's bound to be. I'm sure he cares about this and doesn't want to scare you more by panicking? He proably needs a little time to digest the information as well....not that him telling you that you are overreacting is in the least helpful :nope:

Hang in there m'dear...everything will be fine and in a few days you'll look back and say phew..thank goodness that turned out to be nothing!:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kit :hi: emandi - my :witch: has started too! Only light but I :brat: want to get my new toy out and play with it! Just having my newly allocated limit of one cup of tea today! I like it. Banana and toast for breakfast and a doctors appointment tomorrow to look forward to :)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Ahh, had a pretty good sleep after my reasonably early night. I just wish I didn't have to pee 2, 3, 4 or 5 times in the night. It gets exhausting :wacko:
> 
> So I hope everyone is well today and has a lovely Wednesday!
> 
> Off to catch up.....:coffee:

Kit, I'm sure it's training for when the bebe arrives


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> morning loveies im so sorry i was'nt here last night i doubt i was missed gee's you girls had your chatting heads on:haha:, unfortunately i dont have time to catch up sp if i missed anything tremendos please tell me or pm me !!!!!
> 
> 
> Well the story last night :shrug:my silly sausage lappy decided to die /freeze just as i was doing a fab multi quote message to you guys telling you i would'nt be on i cant now remember what i wanted to say:blush:
> 
> Missed you all and Sara im sure you will have your 1k post off me today as its scan day at 1.40pm:happydance::happydance:,im slightly nervous and anxious and hope to be posting a nubbby pic for you girlies this evening of our healthy baby:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kit how are the awards coming along?

Hi newmumy :hi:

Sorry you got interrupted in the middle of one of your FABTASTIC multi quote messages :nope:

The Turtle Awards are imminent I think..one or two just adding the final touches to their awards and then we're good to go!:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi :hi:
> I got my blood test results back and my levels are:
> HCG 180.7 (at 15dpo normal is 59 High is 147 and low is 17)
> And my progesterone is 175.9
> I am so happy :happydance:
> Going to catch up on what I've missed now :coffee: while I sip my peppermint tea...slowly...so as not to induce the :sick:

Yay Trin!! Excellent levels :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Very good morning to you all :flower:,
> 
> Important update The :witch: has arrived last night. Quite pleased.
> Hope my soy will arrive today or tomorrow so I can take it CD2-7 (CD3-8).
> Girls, I have a big problem! Caught virus. Not me, my computer did :cry:.
> So you will not hear from me much in next few days. Can use DH's computer when he is home and not on it :shrug:.
> Not fair :brat::brat::brat:!
> 
> Will miss you ... :cry:

Well, if the witch has arrived, then at least you know where you are. :flower:

That's poopy about your lappy...we need our emandi fix of a day..hope it gets fixed quick! 

The TA's are coming up soon..hope you're about for that :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: kit :hi: emandi - my :witch: has started too! Only light but I :brat: want to get my new toy out and play with it! Just having my newly allocated limit of one cup of tea today! I like it. Banana and toast for breakfast and a doctors appointment tomorrow to look forward to :)

:wave: Jaynie

Sorry the horrible :witch: arrived..but you really can get cracking with your new friends now! :thumbup:

Why are you limiting your tea intake then? Is this a follow up at docs?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: 

I've just had to waste a wee stick :growlmad: setting the CBFM so it doesn't confuse my cycle with Kit's! Harumph. I was very sad at having to do this! I have a meeting with my sister and my nana in town today for lunch! I suspect we will go to macdonalds because my sister could live off macdonalds. I am trying to be healthy :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Ahh, had a pretty good sleep after my reasonably early night. I just wish I didn't have to pee 2, 3, 4 or 5 times in the night. It gets exhausting :wacko:
> 
> So I hope everyone is well today and has a lovely Wednesday!
> 
> Off to catch up.....:coffee:
> 
> Kit, I'm sure it's training for when the bebe arrivesClick to expand...

Yeah you're right! Brutal yet effective! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I've just had to waste a wee stick :growlmad: setting the CBFM so it doesn't confuse my cycle with Kit's! Harumph. I was very sad at having to do this! I have a meeting with my sister and my nana in town today for lunch! I suspect we will go to macdonalds because my sister could live off macdonalds. I am trying to be healthy :growlmad:

It's only 1 and it has to be done :thumbup: Good luck with it and enjoy your (healthy or otherwise) lunch date :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi :hi:
> I got my blood test results back and my levels are:
> HCG 180.7 (at 15dpo normal is 59 High is 147 and low is 17)
> And my progesterone is 175.9
> I am so happy :happydance:
> Going to catch up on what I've missed now :coffee: while I sip my peppermint tea...slowly...so as not to induce the :sick:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Want want want levels!:brat::hissy::brat: Mine are 0.00 and 0.00:brat::hissy::brat: 

I can't burp either Trin!:shrug: I can fart though:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: kit :hi: emandi - my :witch: has started too! Only light but I :brat: want to get my new toy out and play with it! Just having my newly allocated limit of one cup of tea today! I like it. Banana and toast for breakfast and a doctors appointment tomorrow to look forward to :)
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> Sorry the horrible :witch: arrived..but you really can get cracking with your new friends now! :thumbup:
> 
> Why are you limiting your tea intake then? Is this a follow up at docs?Click to expand...

It's a caffeine thing - if I don't make an effort Kit I would drink 5+ cups a day! I figure it might help... The docs is to mention that I am TTC - I reckon they must get desperate ttc-ers in there everyday that say 'so i've been trying a year' know what I mean? Imagine if I was still trying this time next year and went to them and then they said - 'you have to go away and try for a year' :argh: plus I have like a cyst-y looking thing on my armpit that isn't going away! 

I know I just set the monitor and now I am waiting for the appropriate time to crack open the conceive plus. It has a photo of a baby on the packaging, talk about sexy!! It looks quite watery actually...


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I am so upset and scared. My doctor called and said I am a carrier for cyctic fibrosis. My husband has to get tested and if he is not a carrier I can not pass it to the baby. If he is a carrier we have a 25 percent chance of having a baby with it. I am freaking out rt now and very scared. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

You'll be fine. I was worried about this too since I lost my cousin to cystic fibrosis when I was 16 (and so was he:angel:) but they didn't test me, they just tested Holly at birth (and said they'd call back within 3 weeks if there was a problem, I don't think I relaxed until 3 months later, kept expecting a call!:wacko:) It's very rare, I understand your worry but I'm sure there's no cause to :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

FOR MOLLY
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/0128.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

FOR ADDIE
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I worried about;

1) *Down's-* (I was given a low risk analysis but my bf in the UK also pregnant had way, way lower risk than me so I worried, plus LO measuring small later on...)
2) *Cystic fibrosis* since we have it in the family
3) *Coeliac disease*, since my mum has it
4) *Heart malformation*, since my niece had a heart attack last year due to one. (She was saved spetacularly and had OH surgery to correct the problem, and was recently on TV; some of you UK girls may have unwittingly seen her. Stunning blonde 18yr old bombshell, and has been invited to open this year's Chelsea Flower show:thumbup:)

And my LO is just perfect :cloud9: So I would really, really try not to worry my love, I passed sleepless nights worrying for nothing. And above all,_ Rule Numero Uno_-GOOGLE NOT!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pooey :witch: Emandi and Jaynie :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: kit :hi: emandi - my :witch: has started too! Only light but I :brat: want to get my new toy out and play with it! Just having my newly allocated limit of one cup of tea today! I like it. Banana and toast for breakfast and a doctors appointment tomorrow to look forward to :)
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> Sorry the horrible :witch: arrived..but you really can get cracking with your new friends now! :thumbup:
> 
> Why are you limiting your tea intake then? Is this a follow up at docs?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a caffeine thing - if I don't make an effort Kit I would drink 5+ cups a day! I figure it might help... The docs is to mention that I am TTC - I reckon they must get desperate ttc-ers in there everyday that say 'so i've been trying a year' know what I mean? Imagine if I was still trying this time next year and went to them and then they said - 'you have to go away and try for a year' :argh: plus I have like a cyst-y looking thing on my armpit that isn't going away!
> 
> I know I just set the monitor and now I am waiting for the appropriate time to crack open the conceive plus. It has a photo of a baby on the packaging, talk about sexy!! It looks quite watery actually...Click to expand...

Is your doc's appointment in the morning Jaynie? 
That does indeed sound sexy, a baby on the packet of your conceive plus:haha: 
I'm just having a normal:coffee:, first one in a little while but I figured that not having one won't suddenly make me pregnant today:fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Aha! Bethany what are we ttc-ers like :fool: :fool: - I had a proper coffee yesterday - rules state that I can on my period. Jaynie clause 3. Yes it's in the am 9.20am 10.20 for you and my docs is one million miles away... So I will have to get on the bus... Which is no fun when Erin's not here to marvel at the bus for the first time! 

I'm thinking of watching my big fat gypsy wedding to cheer me up! Ha! 

I miss sarachka when she's not here - except she's told us today is her day off and how very dare she spend it with someone that is not us!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Aha! Bethany what are we ttc-ers like :fool: :fool: - I had a proper coffee yesterday - rules state that I can on my period. Jaynie clause 3. Yes it's in the am 9.20am 10.20 for you and my docs is one million miles away... So I will have to get on the bus... Which is no fun when Erin's not here to marvel at the bus for the first time!
> 
> I'm thinking of watching my big fat gypsy wedding to cheer me up! Ha!
> 
> I miss sarachka when she's not here - except she's told us today is her day off and how very dare she spend it with someone that is not us!!

I saw her lurking. She's just waiting to nab the 14K post. All my failed ttc cycles have turned me into a surrender monkey, I've lost my fighting spirit, even when it comes to post nabbing:cry: I just give up on everything now:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok ttc, I give in. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/drapeau-blanc-947.gif You've beaten me


----------



## firstbaby25

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

NEVER admit defeat Holly! NEVER. Why so? YOu surely see people on here that have tried 11 long months and stuff you still have time plus we ruled out DH's deadline ages ago - it ain't gonna happen sister. You best pick yourself up, dust yourself off & get back to it - standard procedure! You will get there my love, I just know it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know:hugs: I'll bounce back, it's just those couple of days each cycle when it sinks in that it hasn't happened this time...again :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok enough wallowing- I'm going out with my new friend and her baby today, to a shopping centre to find a bin for my bathroom:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

14K post anyone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

jaynie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

me?


----------



## HollyMonkey

BACK and FIGHTING:ninja::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

BFP's all round, Da Munkie Nabbed da Post!!!:dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay for :ninja:*HollyMonkeyNinjapants*!!!:ninja: Post nabber extraordinaire! 

:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

You have 3 000 posts now! You are a cheeky monkey! I'm glad you're back on top (no pun intended). :yipee: HollyMonkeyBoobiesPants is definitely back! I am fresh out the shower about to get ready and go and meet real humans in the daytime :argh: i've become such a bnb hermit!


----------



## Sarachka

*Hello ladies!!*

Here I am. You sure do make me feel loved! Today on my day off I'm doing exciting things like getting my shower and broadband fixed although I really just want to stay in my pjs all day. I'm feeling a little stressed and tense. 

I'm 8dpo and I've got some AF symptoms - lose tummy, slight cramping etc. I really hope it's not her.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Kit, impressive hey? The way I swooped fearlessly in on that post. :ninja: 

See you later girls,:kiss: off to pluck my baby from her cot, I hear she's woken up, and buy a rubbish bin so I can add bins to my repertoire of interesting conversation along with light bulbs and toilet roll holders....
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> You have 3 000 posts now! You are a cheeky monkey! I'm glad you're back on top (no pun intended). :yipee: HollyMonkeyBoobiesPants is definitely back! I am fresh out the shower about to get ready and go and meet real humans in the daytime :argh: i've become such a bnb hermit!

me too! It's a real adventure for me this afternoon going to a shopping centre with a real life walking talking friend:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Hello ladies!!*
> 
> Here I am. You sure do make me feel loved! Today on my day off I'm doing exciting things like getting my shower and broadband fixed although I really just want to stay in my pjs all day. I'm feeling a little stressed and tense.
> 
> I'm 8dpo and I've got some AF symptoms - lose tummy, slight cramping etc. I really hope it's not her.

Too early for her :thumbup:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka it HAS to be too early for the :witch: to show! 

Is your OH alive? 

Have a lovely day off :) Ohhh you are on facebook :) I am just getting ready to go out but I am to be back later and we shall talk and be gay.


----------



## Sarachka

*Hollichka* enjoy your adult company and I hope you find the best bin in all of France! You deserve an amazing bin!

*JAYNOCHKA* Sorry the witch got you ... or the spotting ... or whatever it is. Have you tested since your 9DPO one? 

*NEWMUMMY* Yay it's scan day!!!! Can't wait for a nubbie shot!! Good luck, hope you have a lovely appointment

*KIT* Are you working from home today? I know you were in my dream last night but only sort of ... I know it had to do with alcohol. :shrug:

*ADDIE* Try not to worry yourself, the chances of you both carrying the gene are really low. Don't get worked up, though I know it's wayyy easier say than done. :hugs:

*APRIL* Glad your appetite came back in time for a yummy curry. nom nom nom!

*TRINITY* Dem some excellent HGC levels there!!!!

*Molly, Emandi (sorry about the witch!) Crunchie & Moomin (where are they?!) and everyone else, helllooooo*

*I have an urge to test, so I peed in my plastic cup and it was way too light to test, which is good because it would be silly to test at 8DPO. I have a big headache*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Hollichka* enjoy your adult company and I hope you find the best bin in all of France! You deserve an amazing bin!
> 
> *JAYNOCHKA* Sorry the witch got you ... or the spotting ... or whatever it is. Have you tested since your 9DPO one?
> 
> *NEWMUMMY* Yay it's scan day!!!! Can't wait for a nubbie shot!! Good luck, hope you have a lovely appointment
> 
> *KIT* Are you working from home today? I know you were in my dream last night but only sort of ... I know it had to do with alcohol. :shrug:
> 
> *ADDIE* Try not to worry yourself, the chances of you both carrying the gene are really low. Don't get worked up, though I know it's wayyy easier say than done. :hugs:
> 
> *APRIL* Glad your appetite came back in time for a yummy curry. nom nom nom!
> 
> *TRINITY* Dem some excellent HGC levels there!!!!
> 
> *Molly, Emandi (sorry about the witch!) Crunchie & Moomin (where are they?!) and everyone else, helllooooo*
> 
> *I have an urge to test, so I peed in my plastic cup and it was way too light to test, which is good because it would be silly to test at 8DPO. I have a big headache*

Yes m'dear..I am indeed working form home today..having some :munch: at the mo'. Mushroom soup. Hmmm, I hope I wasn't steaming drunk in your dream and made a fool of myself? :blush: I apologise if I did..what am I like? :shrug:

Yes, testing at 8DPO is unlikely to take you to your happy place :nope: so I'm glad you didn't. How are we for symptoms now? You were asking about ours, so backatcha! :winkwink:

EDIT - Ah, I just re-read your other post about AF symptoms...could be prego symptoms too??? A bit early for :witch:...when is she actually due?


----------



## kit_cat

:-=


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, if noone is giving me any excuses not to get back to work then I suppose I'll have to :( *harumph* (as Jaynie would say)


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie I worried about;
> 
> 1) *Down's-* (I was given a low risk analysis but my bf in the UK also pregnant had way, way lower risk than me so I worried, plus LO measuring small later on...)
> 2) *Cystic fibrosis* since we have it in the family
> 3) *Coeliac disease*, since my mum has it
> 4) *Heart malformation*, since my niece had a heart attack last year due to one. (She was saved spetacularly and had OH surgery to correct the problem, and was recently on TV; some of you UK girls may have unwittingly seen her. Stunning blonde 18yr old bombshell, and has been invited to open this year's Chelsea Flower show:thumbup:)
> 
> And my LO is just perfect :cloud9: So I would really, really try not to worry my love, I passed sleepless nights worrying for nothing. And above all,_ Rule Numero Uno_-GOOGLE NOT!!!!

Im glad your LO turned out great!!!!!!! I hope we have the same story in a weeks time! Thank you all for the support


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi Girls :hi: back from my outing and just catching up on a mommoth email my friend has sent me about her latest escapades with her in laws! I live vicariously through this scenario, she always has a funny story to tell. It's all hit the roof and now they are all fallen out. Exciting stuff when you're not living through it :finger:

Sarachka it is indeed my period, it kinda stopped this morning but that was a :blush: gravitational thing from when I was sleeping! I am kinda glad that my spotting didn't go on for days like it did last cycle and that I have a sufficient LP - that's if i'm thinking positive - on the upside there's only a few actually 'trying' because of the overwhelming success of the thread and our chances are improved! 

I went to macdonalds for lunch but I only had a snack wrap. No fries and I did :blush: drink full fat coke. Hi ho. Wonder if Holly has found a bin yet? I am a bit :growlmad: with my other half :grrr: he's just a bit useless and he doesn't listen to like anything I say at all. I told him I clearly don't want my only *planned* trip away this year to be amsterdam because I am quitting smoking and it is at least a third of the appeal of amsterdam - cafe couture etc. I shouldn't even have to tell him this considering it will be *his* child that I am carrying! What did he text me about today? Going away to amsterdam, shees it's like he doesn't want a baby, sometimes. :grrr:


----------



## addie25

Oh and I have not googled LOL! Don't worry holly I have stayed away from google. My mom on the other hand has not stayed away from google. She is all stressed that I am a carrier bc her or my dad is a carrier and she says she hopes I am not mad at them lol. Y wud I be mad at them its not their fault if one if them is a carrier.


----------



## poas

Hi ladies!!!
How are you all doing? From what I've read there seems a lot of pma :thumbup:
I have a sweetpea :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! Addie - I think my mum would do that! 

POAS :happydance: for your sweetpea! Only 34 other foodstuffs to go now until it magically turns in to a *human baby* :shrug: and pops outta your belly :shrug: 

I am going to do some job hunting with the last half of my afternoon. 

I know this will get sarachka talking :ninja: I am off out for tea tonight to a yummy italian that do *folded garlic bread with cheese and mushroom* what's for dinner for you two bunnies?


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- That's fab about your levels my love dove. :hugs: 

Okay... I know there was at least a couple more things I wanted to respond to but now... :shrug: I can't remember. 

POAS- Congrats on your sweetpea! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> *Hollichka* enjoy your adult company and I hope you find the best bin in all of France! You deserve an amazing bin!
> 
> *JAYNOCHKA* Sorry the witch got you ... or the spotting ... or whatever it is. Have you tested since your 9DPO one?
> 
> *NEWMUMMY* Yay it's scan day!!!! Can't wait for a nubbie shot!! Good luck, hope you have a lovely appointment
> 
> *KIT* Are you working from home today? I know you were in my dream last night but only sort of ... I know it had to do with alcohol. :shrug:
> 
> *ADDIE* Try not to worry yourself, the chances of you both carrying the gene are really low. Don't get worked up, though I know it's wayyy easier say than done. :hugs:
> 
> *APRIL* Glad your appetite came back in time for a yummy curry. nom nom nom!
> 
> *TRINITY* Dem some excellent HGC levels there!!!!
> 
> *Molly, Emandi (sorry about the witch!) Crunchie & Moomin (where are they?!) and everyone else, helllooooo*
> 
> *I have an urge to test, so I peed in my plastic cup and it was way too light to test, which is good because it would be silly to test at 8DPO. I have a big headache*

Witch didn't get me! :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Hi ladies!!!
How are you all doing? From what I've read there seems a lot of pma :thumbup:
I have a sweetpea :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Ahh, had a pretty good sleep after my reasonably early night. I just wish I didn't have to pee 2, 3, 4 or 5 times in the night. It gets exhausting :wacko:
> 
> So I hope everyone is well today and has a lovely Wednesday!
> 
> Off to catch up.....:coffee:
> 
> Kit, I'm sure it's training for when the bebe arrivesClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah you're right! Brutal yet effective! :winkwink:Click to expand...

It won't be so brutal once bebe is here... the loads of oxytocin in your system will make you feel like you are on :cloud9: and that getting up 4 times a night is exactly what you've always wanted. :haha: For me it seems that some sort of chemical rush goes through me after birth and I can't sleep for 2 or 3 days. I'm perfectly calm, happy, and adjusted... I just can't sleep. Maybe *Trin* knows what causes that?


----------



## poas

Oops,double posted!! Thanks :) I just had (I was too hungry to wait) baked sweet potato,asparagus,roasted mushrooms and garlic ciabatta...nom nom! OH and LO still eating theirs now...Folded garlic bread sounds nice :)


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: kit :hi: emandi - my :witch: has started too! Only light but I :brat: want to get my new toy out and play with it! Just having my newly allocated limit of one cup of tea today! I like it. Banana and toast for breakfast and a doctors appointment tomorrow to look forward to :)
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> Sorry the horrible :witch: arrived..but you really can get cracking with your new friends now! :thumbup:
> 
> Why are you limiting your tea intake then? Is this a follow up at docs?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a caffeine thing - if I don't make an effort Kit I would drink 5+ cups a day! I figure it might help... The docs is to mention that I am TTC - I reckon they must get desperate ttc-ers in there everyday that say 'so i've been trying a year' know what I mean? Imagine if I was still trying this time next year and went to them and then they said - 'you have to go away and try for a year' :argh: plus I have like a cyst-y looking thing on my armpit that isn't going away!
> 
> I know I just set the monitor and now I am waiting for the appropriate time to crack open the conceive plus. It has a photo of a baby on the packaging, talk about sexy!! It looks quite watery actually...Click to expand...

Caffeine... so easy to overload on it. :nope: Shame it's not good for you. Did all go well at the docs? Is the cyst-y worrying you lots? It would me! But then again, breast cancer runs in my family and I would be petrified of anything showing up remotely close to my breastesis. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

It's tomorrow molly :haha: don't worry though Sarachka asked me the same thing earlier :haha: - it doesn't so much it's like a hard spot I thought it was a spot to start and there is no growth in fact, i'd go as far as to say I am going to tell them about ttc and to steal any information they might have for me! 

How are you today Molly my love? 

I am quite looking forward to my tea now :yipee: just me my mum and my sister :cloud: like it always used to be :cloud9: 

POAS your tea sounds delicious! If not, a little early - do you have to go so early with the LO? 

I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!


----------



## firstbaby25

I should be more cautious! My sister who is younger than me had a tumour removed from her breast a couple of years ago...


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!

Yeah I'm worried ive pinned all my hopes on the pre-seed. I am dying to test!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm watching 'One Born Every minute'. This programme petrifies me


----------



## poas

It was my choice to eat early as was starving...I either feel ravenous or queasy,so was seizing the moment lol.
Saying that,LO and OH didnt complain :)
Sarachka I hope it worked for you :)
What are you having with your mum and sis firstbaby?
My name is Lissy by the way...poas seems so formal :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I should be more cautious! My sister who is younger than me had a tumour removed from her breast a couple of years ago...

:shock: If you didn't already have an appointment tomorrow I would scold you something fierce! Take care of you! (You do only have one of you.) :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy - that's a pretty name! I am going out for a meal, my mum's not too great so it will cheer her up no end! I am looking forward to it, it's a really nice italian place in Warrington - I will have to get suitably dressed soon! Baked sweet potato sounds yummy, I love sweet potatoes! 

Sarachka - keep going with it even if it only improves our chances surely it will work eventually?! I will just keep going with mine until the bottle runs out... I'm gonna try preseed after this provided I haven't got my :bfp:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I should be more cautious! My sister who is younger than me had a tumour removed from her breast a couple of years ago...
> 
> :shock: If you didn't already have an appointment tomorrow I would scold you something fierce! Take care of you! (You do only have one of you.) :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: I have to make up for my OH who is such a hypochondriac he must say 'sinister' about a hundred times a day as in 'I think I have something sinister' 'do you think it's something sinister' etc etc... I should look after me more actually Molly! I was telling Sarachka that I am going to do just that as of now...


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> It's tomorrow molly :haha: don't worry though Sarachka asked me the same thing earlier :haha: - it doesn't so much it's like a hard spot I thought it was a spot to start and there is no growth in fact, i'd go as far as to say I am going to tell them about ttc and to steal any information they might have for me!
> 
> How are you today Molly my love?
> 
> I am quite looking forward to my tea now :yipee: just me my mum and my sister :cloud: like it always used to be :cloud9:
> 
> POAS your tea sounds delicious! If not, a little early - do you have to go so early with the LO?
> 
> I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!

I'm all right today. Intensely tired and I have a bit of a headache but I'm handling it. :thumbup: Of course... I also woke up ridiculously annoyed with OH for no good reason. Glad he was off to work today. :haha: Give me time to get these unruly hormones in check.


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: I like that we know that we are moody/annoyed with our OH's for no reason! Is too funny especially cause we are just here talking about it and stuff!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Voila!
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0









020.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

The reason I asked about bad habits last night is because I have a really bad one that's really bad at the moment. I've told you already that I pull my hair out. Well I also pick at my scalp. Sorry this is really gross. I scratch it til it bleeds and then keep doing it to the same patch. Right now I have about 6 'sites' on various parts of my head. It HURTS. It's so stingy. Brushing my hair is agony. My head feels about twice as big as it really is. I'm such a lunatic. Y'all will call social services if I do have a baby!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh lala hollichka, tres chic. &#1054;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;


----------



## firstbaby25

You know I was gonna ask you why you asked us. Adam - bites the skin around his nails, they bleed and he gets the odd witlow. That's I suppose on a par with it! It's a bit mad, I won't tell the ss though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sarachka, and I understood your Russian!:dance: Off to dinner bath and bed for LO....We had a fab time shopping:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Ahh, had a pretty good sleep after my reasonably early night. I just wish I didn't have to pee 2, 3, 4 or 5 times in the night. It gets exhausting :wacko:
> 
> So I hope everyone is well today and has a lovely Wednesday!
> 
> Off to catch up.....:coffee:
> 
> Kit, I'm sure it's training for when the bebe arrivesClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah you're right! Brutal yet effective! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be so brutal once bebe is here... the loads of oxytocin in your system will make you feel like you are on :cloud9: and that getting up 4 times a night is exactly what you've always wanted. :haha: For me it seems that some sort of chemical rush goes through me after birth and I can't sleep for 2 or 3 days. I'm perfectly calm, happy, and adjusted... I just can't sleep. Maybe *Trin* knows what causes that?Click to expand...

I think it's the drop of oestrogen and progesterone that happens after birth (coupled with the baby & oxytocin-induced excitement)


----------



## TrinityMom

HOLLY MONKEY PANTS!!!! That pic of LO in your avatar is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Haa I thought Molly was saying she was on oxycontin after birth


----------



## new mummy2010

hello there my scan went well im so happy im going to catch up and then will post pictures for you i dont know if you will nub it or not ......


----------



## Sarachka

NO!!! Post pics FIRST!! Then catch up!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

ok going to do it from my phone as there better quality than my camera !!!


----------



## Sarachka

Haha thanks. I came over all bossy but scan piccies are not to be made to wait!!


----------



## Sarachka

Would anyone be interested in exchanging letters? Or even just letting me send them a one-off letter. I've just gone through all my stationery and it's gorgeous and I cant bear to waste it so using it on my turtle lovers would be perfect


----------



## new mummy2010

me,me, me bossy lady!! trying to get on on my phone may need to log off on lappy i reckon


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Voila!

What is on top of your toilet paper? A splash guard for the naughty wee'ers? :haha: Very nice accessories!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> The reason I asked about bad habits last night is because I have a really bad one that's really bad at the moment. I've told you already that I pull my hair out. Well I also pick at my scalp. Sorry this is really gross. I scratch it til it bleeds and then keep doing it to the same patch. Right now I have about 6 'sites' on various parts of my head. It HURTS. It's so stingy. Brushing my hair is agony. My head feels about twice as big as it really is. I'm such a lunatic. Y'all will call social services if I do have a baby!

Aww sweets. I would not call any type of authorities on you for such a thing! :hugs: Have you thought about what triggers it for you? Is it boredom? A coping mechanism for stress, etc? There are ways to "re-train" the habit but it helps to know the trigger/cause.


----------



## TrinityMom

Why I probably shouldn't clip my son on the shoulder to get his attention (because his bunny was hopping away) :blush:

Disclaimer: I do not hit my children!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Would anyone be interested in exchanging letters? Or even just letting me send them a one-off letter. I've just gone through all my stationery and it's gorgeous and I cant bear to waste it so using it on my turtle lovers would be perfect

Ooh! I'd love a letter :coffee:


----------



## Mollykins

I have a confession... I told my OH that during weeks 9 and 10, the baby is his because :blush: it's going to be an olive and then a prune on my ticker and...ew. His response? "But you like those things" :haha: I found recently that I do not like olives anymore (for the time being) and the prune just looks... icky. I'm crazy aren't I? :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Aha! Bethany what are we ttc-ers like :fool: :fool: - I had a proper coffee yesterday - rules state that I can on my period. Jaynie clause 3. Yes it's in the am 9.20am 10.20 for you and my docs is one million miles away... So I will have to get on the bus... Which is no fun when Erin's not here to marvel at the bus for the first time!
> 
> I'm thinking of watching my big fat gypsy wedding to cheer me up! Ha!
> 
> I miss sarachka when she's not here - except she's told us today is her day off and how very dare she spend it with someone that is not us!!

Oooo, did you watch my big fat gypsy wedding??? All I can say is.......
UUUUUUGGHHHHHHHH!!! 
It's all very well being who you want to be but OH.MY.GAWD. I was crying with laughter which is a shame as I definitely don't think that was the desired effect :nope: Anyway..just had to let that out :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> How are you all doing? From what I've read there seems a lot of pma :thumbup:
> I have a sweetpea :cloud9::happydance:

:happydance: Yay for your sweetpea! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha! Addie - I think my mum would do that!
> 
> POAS :happydance: for your sweetpea! Only 34 other foodstuffs to go now until it magically turns in to a *human baby* :shrug: and pops outta your belly :shrug:
> 
> I am going to do some job hunting with the last half of my afternoon.
> 
> I know this will get sarachka talking :ninja: I am off out for tea tonight to a yummy italian that do *folded garlic bread with cheese and mushroom* what's for dinner for you two bunnies?

Ok, I thought I was hungry before I read about the garlic bread..now I may have to take a bite out of my own arm :munch:....alternatively I could be slightly less gross and make dinner? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Ahh, had a pretty good sleep after my reasonably early night. I just wish I didn't have to pee 2, 3, 4 or 5 times in the night. It gets exhausting :wacko:
> 
> So I hope everyone is well today and has a lovely Wednesday!
> 
> Off to catch up.....:coffee:
> 
> Kit, I'm sure it's training for when the bebe arrivesClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah you're right! Brutal yet effective! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be so brutal once bebe is here... the loads of oxytocin in your system will make you feel like you are on :cloud9: and that getting up 4 times a night is exactly what you've always wanted. :haha: For me it seems that some sort of chemical rush goes through me after birth and I can't sleep for 2 or 3 days. I'm perfectly calm, happy, and adjusted... I just can't sleep. Maybe *Trin* knows what causes that?Click to expand...

Hmm, think I needs to get me some of that there oxywhassaname! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Oops,double posted!! Thanks :) I just had (I was too hungry to wait) baked sweet potato,asparagus,roasted mushrooms and garlic ciabatta...nom nom! OH and LO still eating theirs now...Folded garlic bread sounds nice :)

OMG......Would you stop with the food talk, that sounds absolutely delish...I am officially the hungriest person alive, with the most bites out of their arm :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

I saw it kit. The worst things were that bride's MUM (good lord what on earth did she look like?!) and the way those young kids were dressed and were dancing. High morals??!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: i got a txt today from dh

" i would just like to tell them mummy that she is so beautiful and that i love our lil bean so much already.love daddy xx :cry: awww i nearly cried! x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Oops,double posted!! Thanks :) I just had (I was too hungry to wait) baked sweet potato,asparagus,roasted mushrooms and garlic ciabatta...nom nom! OH and LO still eating theirs now...Folded garlic bread sounds nice :)
> 
> OMG......Would you stop with the food talk, that sounds absolutely delish...I am officially the hungriest person alive, with the most bites out of their arm :shock:Click to expand...

:haha: I had a HUGE bowl of fresh pasta with napoletana sauce, olives and artichokes...very full now


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow molly :haha: don't worry though Sarachka asked me the same thing earlier :haha: - it doesn't so much it's like a hard spot I thought it was a spot to start and there is no growth in fact, i'd go as far as to say I am going to tell them about ttc and to steal any information they might have for me!
> 
> How are you today Molly my love?
> 
> I am quite looking forward to my tea now :yipee: just me my mum and my sister :cloud: like it always used to be :cloud9:
> 
> POAS your tea sounds delicious! If not, a little early - do you have to go so early with the LO?
> 
> I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!
> 
> I'm all right today. Intensely tired and I have a bit of a headache but I'm handling it. :thumbup: Of course... I also woke up ridiculously annoyed with OH for no good reason. Glad he was off to work today. :haha: Give me time to get these unruly hormones in check.Click to expand...

:haha: It is so true that sometimes the moment my OH walks into the room or opens his mouth, I'm annoyed...what is that? Poor soul...must be like living with Victor Meldrew (sorry to the non UK ladies for that random reference) You feeling a little more mellow now my lovely? How's the head?


----------



## Sarachka

Aww that's so cute babyhopes! Are you in north or south Lincolnshire?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Voila!

Tawitt-tawoooooooo.....at both your lovely new "wee room" accessories, but also your new LO pic...she's just loverly :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: i got a txt today from dh
> 
> " i would just like to tell them mummy that she is so beautiful and that i love our lil bean so much already.love daddy xx :cry: awww i nearly cried! x

Aww! So sweet. :cloud9:

I was texting my OH when I had a sweetpea and he was out of town; I was going to bed and he sent a text that said, "Get some sleep. I love you and that little sweetpea too." *swoon*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> The reason I asked about bad habits last night is because I have a really bad one that's really bad at the moment. I've told you already that I pull my hair out. Well I also pick at my scalp. Sorry this is really gross. I scratch it til it bleeds and then keep doing it to the same patch. Right now I have about 6 'sites' on various parts of my head. It HURTS. It's so stingy. Brushing my hair is agony. My head feels about twice as big as it really is. I'm such a lunatic. Y'all will call social services if I do have a baby!

Sarachka..that sounds really uncomfortable but I think it's a common thing. Did you do that since you were little? Maybe stress related? It certainly doesn't make you a loony...well, no more than the rest of us :fool:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Aww that's so cute babyhopes! Are you in north or south Lincolnshire?

8miles south lincoln ;)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> hello there my scan went well im so happy im going to catch up and then will post pictures for you i dont know if you will nub it or not ......

:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey pics :)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Why I probably shouldn't clip my son on the shoulder to get his attention (because his bunny was hopping away) :blush:
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not hit my children!

OUCH Trin! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You guys, or rather gals, have got me salivating for garlic bread. I'm not in my fertile period so don't need to kiss dh so will slather my bread with strumptious loads of it :cloud9:

*Molly* it's a little rain shelter for my toilet roll so it doesn't get too soggy in case of inclement weather:rain:

I've lost track of who has what foodstuff for their baby, so !YAY! for all womb sized edibles:yipee:

Thanks *Trin,* I took that pic the other day when Holly was helping me clean the guinea pig cage 'tray' on the patio, she looked so cute in her outdoor gear. Can't wait 'til she can walk (she was in her trotter there) and have ickle wellington boots.:awww:

*Lissy*- liking your pretty name:thumbup:

Had a fab time with my friend,:friends: It's cool going out with someone who has a baby the same age as your own, we had the same agenda! Looking at baby girl sale stuff, nappy change stops, coffee and milky time stops etc. She's 13yrs my junior but I only really noticed this today when we bumped into some of her male contempories and I thought to myself "blimey, they're not even legal yet":haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow molly :haha: don't worry though Sarachka asked me the same thing earlier :haha: - it doesn't so much it's like a hard spot I thought it was a spot to start and there is no growth in fact, i'd go as far as to say I am going to tell them about ttc and to steal any information they might have for me!
> 
> How are you today Molly my love?
> 
> I am quite looking forward to my tea now :yipee: just me my mum and my sister :cloud: like it always used to be :cloud9:
> 
> POAS your tea sounds delicious! If not, a little early - do you have to go so early with the LO?
> 
> I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!
> 
> I'm all right today. Intensely tired and I have a bit of a headache but I'm handling it. :thumbup: Of course... I also woke up ridiculously annoyed with OH for no good reason. Glad he was off to work today. :haha: Give me time to get these unruly hormones in check.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It is so true that sometimes the moment my OH walks into the room or opens his mouth, I'm annoyed...what is that? Poor soul...must be like living with Victor Meldrew (sorry to the non UK ladies for that random reference) You feeling a little more mellow now my lovely? How's the head?Click to expand...

I'm not sure that it has anything to do with my OH... I'm beginning to suspect that it's just my "hermit hormone" :haha: Yes, I just made that up. I want to be alone, I'm perfectly happy being alone but NOooo... here you are... ruining my alone time. :nope: It's a rotten feeling. He wanted to give me a hug and a kiss this morning before he left and ugh... I just didn't want to AND he picked up on it. :dohh: He said, "What's wrong" and I snapped, "Nothing." :dohh: :dohh: 

My headache is gone. Woo! But the nausea is pestering. How are you? Besides ravenously hungry? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have a confession... I told my OH that during weeks 9 and 10, the baby is his because :blush: it's going to be an olive and then a prune on my ticker and...ew. His response? "But you like those things" :haha: I found recently that I do not like olives anymore (for the time being) and the prune just looks... icky. I'm crazy aren't I? :wacko:

:rofl:....So glad you're still posting and OH hasn't had you carted off to the asylum :haha::winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

any baby names im thinking :confused:

Alex Anthony
jack james

maci ellen
Kiera ellen


----------



## HollyMonkey

:brat::hissy::brat:

letter from sarachka

nub shots


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I saw it kit. The worst things were that bride's MUM (good lord what on earth did she look like?!) and the way those young kids were dressed and were dancing. High morals??!!

Those little girls with hardly anything on and dancing like...well those moves would not have been out of place in a lap dancing club (not that I'd know really :blush:)..as you say, morals? :shrug:

Don't even get me started on the light up wedding dress that weighed 14 stone....:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: i got a txt today from dh
> 
> " i would just like to tell them mummy that she is so beautiful and that i love our lil bean so much already.love daddy xx :cry: awww i nearly cried! x

:cry: awwwww


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Oops,double posted!! Thanks :) I just had (I was too hungry to wait) baked sweet potato,asparagus,roasted mushrooms and garlic ciabatta...nom nom! OH and LO still eating theirs now...Folded garlic bread sounds nice :)
> 
> OMG......Would you stop with the food talk, that sounds absolutely delish...I am officially the hungriest person alive, with the most bites out of their arm :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I had a HUGE bowl of fresh pasta with napoletana sauce, olives and artichokes...very full nowClick to expand...

Ok...have finished off left arm, starting on the right :munch:


----------



## addie25

Molly you are correct the prune does look ick. My mom took out a real one to show me the size and I was :sick: I never liked prunes but I love my little bun!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I told my OH that during weeks 9 and 10, the baby is his because :blush: it's going to be an olive and then a prune on my ticker and...ew. His response? "But you like those things" :haha: I found recently that I do not like olives anymore (for the time being) and the prune just looks... icky. I'm crazy aren't I? :wacko:
> 
> :rofl:....So glad you're still posting and OH hasn't had you carted off to the asylum :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

He's very good about dealing with my crazy self normally... like last night, he came into the living room after dinner and the girls were in bed and I immediately covered my mouth and nose with my hand. I had no idea where exactly it was coming from but I could not stand whatever smell came in the room with him. He started chatting and I was listening and he stops and says, "What are you doing?" I said, "I'm sorry but you smell really bad." He gets up without another word and walks out. I nearly burst into tears, "I'm sorry! I'm not trying to be mean I just-" He calls from the half bath, "Honey, I know. It's okay. Calm down." He washed his hands with my smelly frou frou soap. :cloud9: Of course it turned out to be his breath but it's still sweet of him. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Voila!
> 
> Tawitt-tawoooooooo.....at both your lovely new "wee room" accessories, but also your new LO pic...she's just loverly :cloud9:Click to expand...

The amount of time I spend weeing on sticks in there, I need a bit of atmosphere! I wish you could all meet LO, she's even loverlyer in real life!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I saw it kit. The worst things were that bride's MUM (good lord what on earth did she look like?!) and the way those young kids were dressed and were dancing. High morals??!!
> 
> Those little girls with hardly anything on and dancing like...well those moves would not have been out of place in a lap dancing club (not that I'd know really :blush:)..as you say, morals? :shrug:
> 
> Don't even get me started on the light up wedding dress that weighed 14 stone....:haha:Click to expand...

:shock:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Not I! I've never done anything... I was always too afraid my parents would find out and kill me. I'm an only child. So, my teen years were smokeless, potless and alcohol-less. Once I was in my 20's I drank here and there, but the other stuff never appealed to me. :)
> 
> I don't even drink coffee! LOL.
> 
> Ooo, what a clean living gal...you must have done something a teeny bit naughty? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yes, I did. I had sex with my high school boyfriend. My mom didn't talk to me for a week when she found out. Apparently Jesus was really mad at me. :shrug:
> 
> I think she's gotten over it, though. Hey, I didn't get pregnant! I would have DIED if I had to be tied to that guy for life. AHH!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: My mom walked in on my boyfriend (now my dh) and I having sex...now that is embarrassing! :blush:Click to expand...

It is embarrassing! My high school boyfriend's mom walked in on us. Doggy style and everything. She just gave us a look and sighed and left. She adored me, so I don't think she really cared. :haha:



poas said:


> It was my choice to eat early as was starving...I either feel ravenous or queasy,so was seizing the moment lol.
> Saying that,LO and OH didnt complain :)
> Sarachka I hope it worked for you :)
> What are you having with your mum and sis firstbaby?
> My name is Lissy by the way...poas seems so formal :haha:

Lovely name! Hi Lissy!



Sarachka said:


> The reason I asked about bad habits last night is because I have a really bad one that's really bad at the moment. I've told you already that I pull my hair out. Well I also pick at my scalp. Sorry this is really gross. I scratch it til it bleeds and then keep doing it to the same patch. Right now I have about 6 'sites' on various parts of my head. It HURTS. It's so stingy. Brushing my hair is agony. My head feels about twice as big as it really is. I'm such a lunatic. Y'all will call social services if I do have a baby!

Sarachka - I do that, too!! When I was 13 or so my hair texture changed with puberty and I started getting these coarser, curlier hairs. It was nice because my hair was pretty thin and they gave it volume - but I just hated the way they looked and started pulling them out when I saw them. Now it's just a terrible habit. Sometimes I do it while watching TV without even realizing it! And I pick at my scalp, too. I really try not to do these things because I *love* my long hair, but it's so unconscious sometimes. That's why I took up knitting, to busy my hands while I'm watching tv or on road trip (when I'm not driving :haha: ) or whatever. It's annoying, and I totally know how you feel :hugs:



addie25 said:


> Molly you are correct the prune does look ick. My mom took out a real one to show me the size and I was :sick: I never liked prunes but I love my little bun!

The prune in the ticker looks like a rock or a piece of coal to me, lol. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow molly :haha: don't worry though Sarachka asked me the same thing earlier :haha: - it doesn't so much it's like a hard spot I thought it was a spot to start and there is no growth in fact, i'd go as far as to say I am going to tell them about ttc and to steal any information they might have for me!
> 
> How are you today Molly my love?
> 
> I am quite looking forward to my tea now :yipee: just me my mum and my sister :cloud: like it always used to be :cloud9:
> 
> POAS your tea sounds delicious! If not, a little early - do you have to go so early with the LO?
> 
> I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!
> 
> I'm all right today. Intensely tired and I have a bit of a headache but I'm handling it. :thumbup: Of course... I also woke up ridiculously annoyed with OH for no good reason. Glad he was off to work today. :haha: Give me time to get these unruly hormones in check.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It is so true that sometimes the moment my OH walks into the room or opens his mouth, I'm annoyed...what is that? Poor soul...must be like living with Victor Meldrew (sorry to the non UK ladies for that random reference) You feeling a little more mellow now my lovely? How's the head?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure that it has anything to do with my OH... I'm beginning to suspect that it's just my "hermit hormone" :haha: Yes, I just made that up. I want to be alone, I'm perfectly happy being alone but NOooo... here you are... ruining my alone time. :nope: It's a rotten feeling. He wanted to give me a hug and a kiss this morning before he left and ugh... I just didn't want to AND he picked up on it. :dohh: He said, "What's wrong" and I snapped, "Nothing." :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> My headache is gone. Woo! But the nausea is pestering. How are you? Besides ravenously hungry? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Hermit hormone..like it! 

I am fine thanks although getting a little too fat to fit into my clothes which is bugging me :growlmad: It's not just a bit of bumpage going on with me...think I'm going to be big all over :shock:...hence why I'm trying to wait till OH comes in to have dinner and why I am ravenous :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Bloody phone you will have to hang on a min whilst the camera batterys charge sorry girls


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, Turtles!

All this talk of food... I SUPER slept in today (I'm a housewife, did ya'll know that? :haha:) and I'm STARVING!!

Off to make some breakfast... leftover enchiladas from last night! YUM! Hopefully that doesn't make you :sick: Molly! :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

*And congrats to Bethany for the 14000 post! YAY!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bloody phone you will have to hang on a min whilst the camera batterys charge sorry girls

OOOOOOOOooooooooo suspense! Just as well dh is 'cooking' (reheating:haha:) tonight.............


----------



## TrinityMom

I am sooo :growlmad:
I run Natural Health seminars for pregnancy and birth and for moms who want to treat their children homoeopathically. Last year, my friend had a baby and had to leave her job. She asked me if she could do marketing for my seminars. In exchange for booking venues, booking adverts and generally promoting, she would get 30% of the fees. I thought this was a bit steep because I arrange sponsors, prizes, goody bags, as well as presenting the seminars and writing the 2 books they receive but I thought that if she really increased income then it would be fine. We had a meeting a few weeks ago and discussed marketing plans. Today, she booked a venue, but messed up what we offer as payment (20% of each attendee's fee) and said we'd pay that PLUS pay a venue cost. I reminded her of the arrangement and got a snippy email back ending with "by the way, it's a pleasure"

I feel like this is SO not working but how do I fire a friend???? :shrug:
And this is not the first time she has dropped the ball completely 

Thanks for reading my rant...feel free to :ignore:


----------



## kit_cat

We can wait newmummy :-=


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow molly :haha: don't worry though Sarachka asked me the same thing earlier :haha: - it doesn't so much it's like a hard spot I thought it was a spot to start and there is no growth in fact, i'd go as far as to say I am going to tell them about ttc and to steal any information they might have for me!
> 
> How are you today Molly my love?
> 
> I am quite looking forward to my tea now :yipee: just me my mum and my sister :cloud: like it always used to be :cloud9:
> 
> POAS your tea sounds delicious! If not, a little early - do you have to go so early with the LO?
> 
> I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!
> 
> I'm all right today. Intensely tired and I have a bit of a headache but I'm handling it. :thumbup: Of course... I also woke up ridiculously annoyed with OH for no good reason. Glad he was off to work today. :haha: Give me time to get these unruly hormones in check.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It is so true that sometimes the moment my OH walks into the room or opens his mouth, I'm annoyed...what is that? Poor soul...must be like living with Victor Meldrew (sorry to the non UK ladies for that random reference) You feeling a little more mellow now my lovely? How's the head?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure that it has anything to do with my OH... I'm beginning to suspect that it's just my "hermit hormone" :haha: Yes, I just made that up. I want to be alone, I'm perfectly happy being alone but NOooo... here you are... ruining my alone time. :nope: It's a rotten feeling. He wanted to give me a hug and a kiss this morning before he left and ugh... I just didn't want to AND he picked up on it. :dohh: He said, "What's wrong" and I snapped, "Nothing." :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> My headache is gone. Woo! But the nausea is pestering. How are you? Besides ravenously hungry? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hermit hormone..like it!
> 
> I am fine thanks although getting a little too fat to fit into my clothes which is bugging me :growlmad: It's not just a bit of bumpage going on with me...think I'm going to be big all over :shock:...hence why I'm trying to wait till OH comes in to have dinner and why I am ravenous :shrug:Click to expand...

My thighs, butt, and of course, tum and bubbies get bigger with pregnancy. :hugs: OH doesn't mind those things getting bigger though. :haha: Thank goodness! 

Hold the phone... are you telling me you are starving the onion?? Kit! For shame. We need a finger wagging smiley. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Trinity..that's a seriously awkward situation. I think she needs to be big enough to acknowledge her mistake rather than make you feel bad for bringing it to her attention?

I don't envy you :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> *And congrats to Bethany for the 14000 post! YAY!*

Thanks:thumbup: I had to employ some of my most advanced nabbing techniques, and in the light of my recent performance a number of forum luminaries have come forward to ask me to write a book detailing just how I go about post nabbing with such unrivalled prowess. Hoping to sign the book deal sometime next week https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/G_HAND%7E1.GIF


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Good morning, Turtles!
> 
> All this talk of food... I SUPER slept in today (I'm a housewife, did ya'll know that? :haha:) and I'm STARVING!!
> 
> Off to make some breakfast... leftover enchiladas from last night! YUM! Hopefully that doesn't make you :sick: Molly! :blush:

No, actually... :munch: :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow molly :haha: don't worry though Sarachka asked me the same thing earlier :haha: - it doesn't so much it's like a hard spot I thought it was a spot to start and there is no growth in fact, i'd go as far as to say I am going to tell them about ttc and to steal any information they might have for me!
> 
> How are you today Molly my love?
> 
> I am quite looking forward to my tea now :yipee: just me my mum and my sister :cloud: like it always used to be :cloud9:
> 
> POAS your tea sounds delicious! If not, a little early - do you have to go so early with the LO?
> 
> I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!
> 
> I'm all right today. Intensely tired and I have a bit of a headache but I'm handling it. :thumbup: Of course... I also woke up ridiculously annoyed with OH for no good reason. Glad he was off to work today. :haha: Give me time to get these unruly hormones in check.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It is so true that sometimes the moment my OH walks into the room or opens his mouth, I'm annoyed...what is that? Poor soul...must be like living with Victor Meldrew (sorry to the non UK ladies for that random reference) You feeling a little more mellow now my lovely? How's the head?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure that it has anything to do with my OH... I'm beginning to suspect that it's just my "hermit hormone" :haha: Yes, I just made that up. I want to be alone, I'm perfectly happy being alone but NOooo... here you are... ruining my alone time. :nope: It's a rotten feeling. He wanted to give me a hug and a kiss this morning before he left and ugh... I just didn't want to AND he picked up on it. :dohh: He said, "What's wrong" and I snapped, "Nothing." :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> My headache is gone. Woo! But the nausea is pestering. How are you? Besides ravenously hungry? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hermit hormone..like it!
> 
> I am fine thanks although getting a little too fat to fit into my clothes which is bugging me :growlmad: It's not just a bit of bumpage going on with me...think I'm going to be big all over :shock:...hence why I'm trying to wait till OH comes in to have dinner and why I am ravenous :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My thighs, butt, and of course, tum and bubbies get bigger with pregnancy. :hugs: OH doesn't mind those things getting bigger though. :haha: Thank goodness!
> 
> Hold the phone... are you telling me you are starving the onion?? Kit! For shame. We need a finger wagging smiley. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:...There are no starving vegetables here for sure! Quite the opposite which is part of the reason I can't fit in my clothes!:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

i cant get them to upload off my blackberry it just says enter https/url of image whats that??

Just transfering from cammy they dont look great on it so sorry girls trying my best, unless you can help me off my phone??


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I am sooo :growlmad:
> I run Natural Health seminars for pregnancy and birth and for moms who want to treat their children homoeopathically. Last year, my friend had a baby and had to leave her job. She asked me if she could do marketing for my seminars. In exchange for booking venues, booking adverts and generally promoting, she would get 30% of the fees. I thought this was a bit steep because I arrange sponsors, prizes, goody bags, as well as presenting the seminars and writing the 2 books they receive but I thought that if she really increased income then it would be fine. We had a meeting a few weeks ago and discussed marketing plans. Today, she booked a venue, but messed up what we offer as payment (20% of each attendee's fee) and said we'd pay that PLUS pay a venue cost. I reminded her of the arrangement and got a snippy email back ending with "by the way, it's a pleasure"
> 
> I feel like this is SO not working but how do I fire a friend???? :shrug:
> And this is not the first time she has dropped the ball completely
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant...feel free to :ignore:

Ooo, that's a tricky spot. :-k I suppose you can write her up an e-mail, explain how you are feeling; that's it's not working out and unfortunately, she's going to have to find herself another job. :shrug: You could even end it passive aggressively and say, "By the way, it's been a pleasure" HAHA! Don't do that. :rofl: Hormones! Hormones! :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Soooooo ladies, I am pleased to inform you that I now have all the turtle awards in :happydance: When should we have the TA's?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow molly :haha: don't worry though Sarachka asked me the same thing earlier :haha: - it doesn't so much it's like a hard spot I thought it was a spot to start and there is no growth in fact, i'd go as far as to say I am going to tell them about ttc and to steal any information they might have for me!
> 
> How are you today Molly my love?
> 
> I am quite looking forward to my tea now :yipee: just me my mum and my sister :cloud: like it always used to be :cloud9:
> 
> POAS your tea sounds delicious! If not, a little early - do you have to go so early with the LO?
> 
> I'm excited to use my conceive plus but I can't decide if i've labelled it as some sort of miracle conception tool!
> 
> I'm all right today. Intensely tired and I have a bit of a headache but I'm handling it. :thumbup: Of course... I also woke up ridiculously annoyed with OH for no good reason. Glad he was off to work today. :haha: Give me time to get these unruly hormones in check.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It is so true that sometimes the moment my OH walks into the room or opens his mouth, I'm annoyed...what is that? Poor soul...must be like living with Victor Meldrew (sorry to the non UK ladies for that random reference) You feeling a little more mellow now my lovely? How's the head?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure that it has anything to do with my OH... I'm beginning to suspect that it's just my "hermit hormone" :haha: Yes, I just made that up. I want to be alone, I'm perfectly happy being alone but NOooo... here you are... ruining my alone time. :nope: It's a rotten feeling. He wanted to give me a hug and a kiss this morning before he left and ugh... I just didn't want to AND he picked up on it. :dohh: He said, "What's wrong" and I snapped, "Nothing." :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> My headache is gone. Woo! But the nausea is pestering. How are you? Besides ravenously hungry? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hermit hormone..like it!
> 
> I am fine thanks although getting a little too fat to fit into my clothes which is bugging me :growlmad: It's not just a bit of bumpage going on with me...think I'm going to be big all over :shock:...hence why I'm trying to wait till OH comes in to have dinner and why I am ravenous :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My thighs, butt, and of course, tum and bubbies get bigger with pregnancy. :hugs: OH doesn't mind those things getting bigger though. :haha: Thank goodness!
> 
> Hold the phone... are you telling me you are starving the onion?? Kit! For shame. We need a finger wagging smiley. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:...There are no starving vegetables here for sure! Quite the opposite which is part of the reason I can't fit in my clothes!:blush:Click to expand...

Kit... you are not really expected to be fitting into your pre pregnancy clothes right now. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I am sooo :growlmad:
> I run Natural Health seminars for pregnancy and birth and for moms who want to treat their children homoeopathically. Last year, my friend had a baby and had to leave her job. She asked me if she could do marketing for my seminars. In exchange for booking venues, booking adverts and generally promoting, she would get 30% of the fees. I thought this was a bit steep because I arrange sponsors, prizes, goody bags, as well as presenting the seminars and writing the 2 books they receive but I thought that if she really increased income then it would be fine. We had a meeting a few weeks ago and discussed marketing plans. Today, she booked a venue, but messed up what we offer as payment (20% of each attendee's fee) and said we'd pay that PLUS pay a venue cost. I reminded her of the arrangement and got a snippy email back ending with "by the way, it's a pleasure"
> 
> I feel like this is SO not working but how do I fire a friend???? :shrug:
> And this is not the first time she has dropped the ball completely
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant...feel free to :ignore:

That's annoying! Wow! Could you just makes some calls and straighten things out yourself? It's irritating that you'd have to do that - but that's a lot of money lost, I'm sure!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Soooooo ladies, I am pleased to inform you that I now have all the turtle awards in :happydance: When should we have the TA's?? :shrug:

YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are we all online?


----------



## kit_cat

Ok Molly....if you tell me that 17 weeks along is a respectable time to start busting out all over then I shall take that and feel better :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> *And congrats to Bethany for the 14000 post! YAY!*
> 
> Thanks:thumbup: I had to employ some of my most advanced nabbing techniques, and in the light of my recent performance a number of forum luminaries have come forward to ask me to write a book detailing just how I go about post nabbing with such unrivalled prowess. Hoping to sign the book deal sometime next week https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/G_HAND%7E1.GIFClick to expand...

Can't wait to read it :winkwink:



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, Turtles!
> 
> All this talk of food... I SUPER slept in today (I'm a housewife, did ya'll know that? :haha:) and I'm STARVING!!
> 
> Off to make some breakfast... leftover enchiladas from last night! YUM! Hopefully that doesn't make you :sick: Molly! :blush:
> 
> No, actually... :munch: :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, good! Phew!



new mummy2010 said:


> i cant get them to upload off my blackberry it just says enter https/url of image whats that??
> 
> Just transfering from cammy they dont look great on it so sorry girls trying my best, unless you can help me off my phone??

Can't you just plug your BB into your computer and transfer the pics and post them from your computer? I had a BB until a few weeks ago. :)



kit_cat said:


> Soooooo ladies, I am pleased to inform you that I now have all the turtle awards in :happydance: When should we have the TA's?? :shrug:

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am sooo :growlmad:
> I run Natural Health seminars for pregnancy and birth and for moms who want to treat their children homoeopathically. Last year, my friend had a baby and had to leave her job. She asked me if she could do marketing for my seminars. In exchange for booking venues, booking adverts and generally promoting, she would get 30% of the fees. I thought this was a bit steep because I arrange sponsors, prizes, goody bags, as well as presenting the seminars and writing the 2 books they receive but I thought that if she really increased income then it would be fine. We had a meeting a few weeks ago and discussed marketing plans. Today, she booked a venue, but messed up what we offer as payment (20% of each attendee's fee) and said we'd pay that PLUS pay a venue cost. I reminded her of the arrangement and got a snippy email back ending with "by the way, it's a pleasure"
> 
> I feel like this is SO not working but how do I fire a friend???? :shrug:
> And this is not the first time she has dropped the ball completely
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant...feel free to :ignore:
> 
> That's annoying! Wow! Could you just makes some calls and straighten things out yourself? It's irritating that you'd have to do that - but that's a lot of money lost, I'm sure!Click to expand...

We should be doing 7 seminars this year so I don't really want to start how I don't want to continue. If I'm honest, I either want her to do WAY more than she is or stop altogether. But how to tell her that and to compensate for the 2 calls she's made :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ok Molly....if you tell me that 17 weeks along is a respectable time to start busting out all over then I shall take that and feel better :thumbup::hugs:

:rofl: I'm ready for my maternity clothes now :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> We need a finger wagging smiley. :winkwink:

No we don't https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/non-non3.gif


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am sooo :growlmad:
> I run Natural Health seminars for pregnancy and birth and for moms who want to treat their children homoeopathically. Last year, my friend had a baby and had to leave her job. She asked me if she could do marketing for my seminars. In exchange for booking venues, booking adverts and generally promoting, she would get 30% of the fees. I thought this was a bit steep because I arrange sponsors, prizes, goody bags, as well as presenting the seminars and writing the 2 books they receive but I thought that if she really increased income then it would be fine. We had a meeting a few weeks ago and discussed marketing plans. Today, she booked a venue, but messed up what we offer as payment (20% of each attendee's fee) and said we'd pay that PLUS pay a venue cost. I reminded her of the arrangement and got a snippy email back ending with "by the way, it's a pleasure"
> 
> I feel like this is SO not working but how do I fire a friend???? :shrug:
> And this is not the first time she has dropped the ball completely
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant...feel free to :ignore:
> 
> That's annoying! Wow! Could you just makes some calls and straighten things out yourself? It's irritating that you'd have to do that - but that's a lot of money lost, I'm sure!Click to expand...
> 
> We should be doing 7 seminars this year so I don't really want to start how I don't want to continue. If I'm honest, I either want her to do WAY more than she is or stop altogether. But how to tell her that and to compensate for the 2 calls she's made :shrug:Click to expand...

If I were you, I'd make it about me. I'd say something like, "I'm sorry - I thought I could handle someone else taking part of my work load, but I just can't do it. I've been having sleepless nights thinking about the tasks I've assigned to you. It's not that I don't value you, I just know myself well enough to know that this arrangement just isn't going to work anymore. I need to have the control back."
I'm somewhat of a control freak, so that's what I would say. I'd make it a fault of mine that it's not working out. That way I wouldn't burn a bridge. But... I'm pretty passive. :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo ladies, I am pleased to inform you that I now have all the turtle awards in :happydance: When should we have the TA's?? :shrug:
> 
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are we all online?Click to expand...

Nope....it's just some at the mo'...

kit_cat, LunaLady, TrinityMom+, Crunchie+, Mollykins+, new mummy2010, babyhopes2010


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok Molly....if you tell me that 17 weeks along is a respectable time to start busting out all over then I shall take that and feel better :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: I'm ready for my maternity clothes now :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm sure you're not but thanks for making me feel better :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:brat::hissy::brat: my TA


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We need a finger wagging smiley. :winkwink:
> 
> No we don't https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/non-non3.gifClick to expand...

:haha: Love it!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and STILL no AF for me! But, if I did O when I had EWCM, I'm only 10dpo. Holding out to test.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok Molly....if you tell me that 17 weeks along is a respectable time to start busting out all over then I shall take that and feel better :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: I'm ready for my maternity clothes now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I'm sure you're not but thanks for making me feel better :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel like I should be for the sake of the general viewing public :blush:


----------



## Crunchie

Hello rat fans !! 

Moomin pants is alive and going all out this cycle ... Lucky dave ! Also kit moomin tells me you was right about the family "friend" :thumbup:

Anyhows hope your all well :hugs:

Come on new mummy ! Get those pics on !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I want da awards!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Awards! awards! But we should maybe get everyone together?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0038.gif


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok Molly....if you tell me that 17 weeks along is a respectable time to start busting out all over then I shall take that and feel better :thumbup::hugs:

I'll be busting out of my clothes before then!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and STILL no AF for me! But, if I did O when I had EWCM, I'm only 10dpo. Holding out to test.

Ooo, well done on the holding out...when will you test again?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok Molly....if you tell me that 17 weeks along is a respectable time to start busting out all over then I shall take that and feel better :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: I'm ready for my maternity clothes now :haha:Click to expand...

To confess... I'm already wearing my yoga pants more and more frequently. :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

I :brat::brat::brat: my award! Otherwise you'll have to change my award to most whiney turtle (at least I hope you'd have to _change_ it!)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hello rat fans !!
> 
> Moomin pants is alive and going all out this cycle ... Lucky dave ! Also kit moomin tells me you was right about the family "friend" :thumbup:
> 
> Anyhows hope your all well :hugs:
> 
> Come on new mummy ! Get those pics on !!!!

Hellooooooo Crunchie :wave: How the heck are you m'love?

Glad Moomin is all good...but I'm not glad I was right about that chap :nope: Hope it didn't get nasty or anything.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and STILL no AF for me! But, if I did O when I had EWCM, I'm only 10dpo. Holding out to test.

Holding out til when??? Ahh! :test:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and STILL no AF for me! But, if I did O when I had EWCM, I'm only 10dpo. Holding out to test.
> 
> Ooo, well done on the holding out...when will you test again?Click to expand...

This weekend. Sunday morning if I can wait that long. And if AF doesn't show before then! I'm on CD35, though! And last month's cycle was only 25 days...


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh Moomin- I hope the situation with that man went well... all things considered. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Awards! awards! But we should maybe get everyone together?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0038.gif

How on earth do we do that though?? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hello rat fans !!
> 
> Moomin pants is alive and going all out this cycle ... Lucky dave ! Also kit moomin tells me you was right about the family "friend" :thumbup:
> 
> Anyhows hope your all well :hugs:
> 
> Come on new mummy ! Get those pics on !!!!
> 
> Hellooooooo Crunchie :wave: How the heck are you m'love?
> 
> Glad Moomin is all good...but I'm not glad I was right about that chap :nope: Hope it didn't get nasty or anything.Click to expand...

I'm ok kittycat ... Having nice bouts or nausea which is annoying but as long as I am
Not sick I am well chuffed ! I have a fear of being sick.... I have been sick about 3 times in my adult life and I was a NIGHTMARE 

Moomin was ok I think, just letdown !!! 

We having some bump pics soon ???


----------



## new mummy2010

Did i do it????


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and STILL no AF for me! But, if I did O when I had EWCM, I'm only 10dpo. Holding out to test.
> 
> Ooo, well done on the holding out...when will you test again?Click to expand...
> 
> This weekend. Sunday morning if I can wait that long. And if AF doesn't show before then! I'm on CD35, though! And last month's cycle was only 25 days...Click to expand...

Ooooo, looking good!! :thumbup: Symptoms??


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Ahh Moomin- I hope the situation with that man went well... all things considered. :hugs:

She said she would come on tonight but perhaps she is busy with Davie pants !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

How annoying that Jaynie's out tonight at her Italian restaurant or we'd be pretty good to go:growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

they are really rubbish are'nt they:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Awards! awards! But we should maybe get everyone together?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0038.gif
> 
> How on earth do we do that though?? :shrug:Click to expand...

It's impossible. So let's have 'em now! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> Did i do it????

Great pics!! What a cute LO you've got there! :cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and STILL no AF for me! But, if I did O when I had EWCM, I'm only 10dpo. Holding out to test.
> 
> Ooo, well done on the holding out...when will you test again?Click to expand...
> 
> This weekend. Sunday morning if I can wait that long. And if AF doesn't show before then! I'm on CD35, though! And last month's cycle was only 25 days...Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, looking good!! :thumbup: Symptoms??Click to expand...

Actually, no! I've just had the kind hot, tingly itchy back and upper arms when I get warm. But, that's it! :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 161289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do it????

YES! But no nub visible:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

My cat has 1895 furriends on Facebook! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Awww, newmummy..your pics are gorge!!:cloud9: I'm no good with nubbing so I'm going to leave that to the experts....:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm going to go shower right quick. I'll be back in a few, just in case the awards ceremony is happening. ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for pics! Thanks NewMummy! Look at that little muffin! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Yayyyyyy I can see you little bebe!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

They are much better on my phone how do i uplad off phone help??camera is s*** its only 7mega pixels im allowed a new one when baby comes......bet you cant nub them can you Bethany?


----------



## HollyMonkey

But lovely pics nonetheless newmummy, such a cute little bubba:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 161289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do it????


AW! Sweetness!!!!

I have to go to bed soon :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I'm going to go shower right quick. I'll be back in a few, just in case the awards ceremony is happening. ;)

Yes you'd better look your best. I'm wearing a full length black velvet halter neck dress, to show off my swimmers shoulders. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh new mummy they are lovely x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Quick quick Awards, or trin will kindle!! We need them in order of time zone, so me second:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...? 

Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif

Pre awards entertainment


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?

yes, tomorrow night:thumbup: Wouldn't want anyone to miss out


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?

I like Holly's idea... give Trin her's now, then Holly's, then everyone else... with me last! :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go shower right quick. I'll be back in a few, just in case the awards ceremony is happening. ;)
> 
> Yes you'd better look your best. I'm wearing a full length black velvet halter neck dress, to show off my swimmers shoulders. :haha:Click to expand...

I'm in my plunging neckline black grecian dress to show off my fantastic cleavage :holly: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?
> 
> yes, tomorrow night:thumbup: Wouldn't want anyone to miss outClick to expand...

:dohh: Beth-an-yyyyy! ...traitor.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TURTLE AWARDSThursday 27th January 7pm UK time?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?
> 
> yes, tomorrow night:thumbup: Wouldn't want anyone to miss outClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Beth-an-yyyyy! ...traitor.Click to expand...

Yeah but imagine if it was you absent tonight?! You would :cry: and :brat:
I certainly would!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TURTLE AWARDSThursday 27th January 7pm UK time?

Argh! *hangs dress back in wardrobe*
See you all tomorrow...at 9pm...if I'm not delivering a baby


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> TURTLE AWARDSThursday 27th January 7pm UK time?
> 
> Argh! *hangs dress back in wardrobe*
> See you all tomorrow...at 9pm...if I'm not delivering a babyClick to expand...

You'll just have to leave the umbilical cord dangling to receive your award:shrug:

If you're birthing we will hold fire until you've washed your hands:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Well, if I'm not getting an award *harumphs and stomps* then I shall take my tired self and my poppy seed haha:) off to bed


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie and mummyapril will be too:cry: if they're not here

And EMANDI! Not without emandi!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> TURTLE AWARDSThursday 27th January 7pm UK time?
> 
> Argh! *hangs dress back in wardrobe*
> See you all tomorrow...at 9pm...if I'm not delivering a babyClick to expand...
> 
> You'll just have to leave the umbilical cord dangling to receive your award:shrug:
> 
> If you're birthing we will hold fire until you've washed your hands:haha:Click to expand...

Hygiene first...always :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

night trin, you can dream of tomorrow's glory:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?
> 
> yes, tomorrow night:thumbup: Wouldn't want anyone to miss outClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Beth-an-yyyyy! ...traitor.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but imagine if it was you absent tonight?! You would :cry: and :brat:
> I certainly would!Click to expand...

I wouldn't [-( but I understand fairness and all that. So... I cave. Turtle awards tomorrow.... :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Trin! :wave: and poppy- Tori! :)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit... I do not believe you have given us name ideas for the little onion.


----------



## new mummy2010

im out tomorrow sob sob


----------



## new mummy2010

oh my edd is 7th aug and im 12w3d!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?
> 
> yes, tomorrow night:thumbup: Wouldn't want anyone to miss outClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Beth-an-yyyyy! ...traitor.Click to expand...

I know but I suddenly put myself in the position of the absentees, imagine if I was at my swimming club tonight and missed my award? The sadness of it :sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> im out tomorrow sob sob

Oh no...:(

Can you not be in just for a little while?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed too girls-early I know but I want to read a bit. I'm free tomorrow, and Friday from 8.30pm UK time, and all weekend in the evenings....No invitations! Yay! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Nighty night all:hugs: Big kisses my loverlies:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?

I'm fine with it. What time is it there now? Just to make sure my hours are set right in my prego brain. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit... I do not believe you have given us name ideas for the little onion.

Well, we haven't really discussed names very much but I have always liked the names Luke for a boy and Leah for a girl. OH quite likes them too :thumbup: I think I mentioned them ages ago because it was one of sarachka's comedy twin names :haha: All very star wars eh?:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?
> 
> I'm fine with it. What time is it there now? Just to make sure my hours are set right in my prego brain. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Right now it's 1956hrs:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go shower right quick. I'll be back in a few, just in case the awards ceremony is happening. ;)
> 
> Yes you'd better look your best. I'm wearing a full length black velvet halter neck dress, to show off my swimmers shoulders. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, you make me chuckle. :haha:



kit_cat said:


> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?




kit_cat said:


> Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?




Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?
> 
> I'm fine with it. What time is it there now? Just to make sure my hours are set right in my prego brain. :winkwink:Click to expand...

All sounds good. So, would that be 10am our time, then? Us Pacific Coasters?


----------



## kit_cat

Night Holly :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, you are only 8 hours ahead? So then 11am? Or I'm really bad at math....


----------



## LunaLady

Good night Trin! Good night Bethany!

Good night ladies.... good night ladies.... good night ladies! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go shower right quick. I'll be back in a few, just in case the awards ceremony is happening. ;)
> 
> Yes you'd better look your best. I'm wearing a full length black velvet halter neck dress, to show off my swimmers shoulders. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you make me chuckle. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with it. What time is it there now? Just to make sure my hours are set right in my prego brain. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> All sounds good. So, would that be 10am our time, then? Us Pacific Coasters?Click to expand...

Yep! :thumbup: Be there or be square!! :winkwink:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls how is everyone?


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do it????
> 
> YES! But no nub visible:dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

:blush:i know i didnt think sooo gutted



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> im out tomorrow sob sob
> 
> Oh no...:(
> 
> Can you not be in just for a little while?Click to expand...



maybe half an hr i will try my best


----------



## Sarachka

Yayyyy I'm excited for awards tomorrow!!


----------



## want2bamum86

hi new mummy


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yayyyy I'm excited for awards tomorrow!!

Well, I'll have more time to prepare...must make sure this live event goes smoothly :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm excited, too!

Well, I need to go for now. I'm meeting my mom to see a movie and have dinner. Mother daughter date. :haha:

TTYL, Turtles!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go shower right quick. I'll be back in a few, just in case the awards ceremony is happening. ;)
> 
> Yes you'd better look your best. I'm wearing a full length black velvet halter neck dress, to show off my swimmers shoulders. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you make me chuckle. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok....are we agreed on the TA's taking place at 7pm (UK) tomorrow night?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with it. What time is it there now? Just to make sure my hours are set right in my prego brain. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> All sounds good. So, would that be 10am our time, then? Us Pacific Coasters?Click to expand...

11


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All sounds good. So, would that be 10am our time, then? Us Pacific Coasters?
> 
> 11Click to expand...

K, thanks. Won't have to set an alarm, then. :haha: With how late I've been waking up these days....


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyy I'm excited for awards tomorrow!!
> 
> Well, I'll have more time to prepare...must make sure this live event goes smoothly :haha:Click to expand...

Have you thought how it's going to go? One large post? Or...?


----------



## kit_cat

Molly, I thought you chaps were 9 hours behind us?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All sounds good. So, would that be 10am our time, then? Us Pacific Coasters?
> 
> 11Click to expand...
> 
> K, thanks. Won't have to set an alarm, then. :haha: With how late I've been waking up these days....Click to expand...

Have a great time out. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyy I'm excited for awards tomorrow!!
> 
> Well, I'll have more time to prepare...must make sure this live event goes smoothly :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you thought how it's going to go? One large post? Or...?Click to expand...

I was thinking of doing one at a time to give the full effect to both the awardee and the awarder? I don't know..what do you think?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly, I thought you chaps were 9 hours behind us?

As did I, but it's only just past 12 here.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyy I'm excited for awards tomorrow!!
> 
> Well, I'll have more time to prepare...must make sure this live event goes smoothly :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you thought how it's going to go? One large post? Or...?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of doing one at a time to give the full effect to both the awardee and the awarder? I don't know..what do you think?Click to expand...

I think that sounds just right. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I thought you chaps were 9 hours behind us?
> 
> As did I, but it's only just past 12 here.Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh, ok :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi molly


----------



## new mummy2010

Want2bamum.....please can you take my name off your siggy as your bump buddie i have decided i dont want one now ......thanks


----------



## babyhopes2010

*went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow 

please keep me in ur prayers  im deverstated!*


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit that sounds great!!


----------



## want2bamum86

dun newmummy


----------



## Sarachka

Babyhopes!!! Oh no I'm so sorry, lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## want2bamum86

im so sorry babyhopes


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> *went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
> spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
> bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow
> 
> please keep me in ur prayers  im deverstated!*

Oh sweetling! :hugs: Try to relax and think sticky calming thoughts. FX love dove. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

2yrs ttc i cant do this anymore :cry:


----------



## poas

Love love love Clare,stay strong xxx


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> 2yrs ttc i cant do this anymore :cry:

So sorry love...all may not be lost. I'm so hoping everything is fine. Hang in there :hug:


----------



## want2bamum86

does ne1 know how i delete my profile from here?


----------



## poas

want2bamum86 said:


> does ne1 know how i delete my profile from here?

No idea,you could always just stop using it?


----------



## new mummy2010

want2bamum86 said:


> dun newmummy


Thanks ....... feel its more for other threads really



Oh babyhopes my love my thoughts and prayers are with you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

SARA this is your beleted :bfp:post :bfp:coming Sara's way come on:bfp::dust:+:dust:+:spermy:ination+more:spermy:ination=:af:and a whoopingpink two lined:bfp::happydance:




im so sorry i rambled past my 1k it was the stress of posting scan pictures for you bossy one:haha:i promise my next one will too be yours properly please forgive me im so ashamed:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

im off to bed ladies zzzzzzzzzzzzz sweet chatting all


----------



## Mollykins

Night NewMummy! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night newmummy :thumbup:

Hopefully you will join us tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Ooohh thanks newmummy! I'm so special!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

OH brought home pistachio nuts!!! Nom nom nom


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH brought home pistachio nuts!!! Nom nom nom

Mmmmm, love them almost as much as cashew nuts :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys... 

Had a :munch: lovely Italian :munch: but I couldn't eat it all and so I brought kit wine
leftovers so she can stop cannibalising herself :awww:

newmummy :cloud9: beautiful bubba there

babyhopes :hugs: :hug: I hope it is just a breakthrough bleed, is that what some women get when :af: might be due? There are lots of reasons you might be bleeding and not all of them are m/c I have my body crossed for you! I hope that all is well!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka I :brat: want a letter :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Jaynie

Glad you had a lovely meal, and even more glad you brought me some leftovers...gimme!! :munch: :winkwink:

Hope you'll be about around 7pm tomorrow my love for the TAs??


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka I :brat: want a letter :flower:

Yeah.....me too toots! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka I :brat: want a letter :flower:
> 
> Yeah.....me too toots! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh wow. My grandfather used to call me toots. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Glad you had a good time out. So nice of you to save the onion by bringing Kit some food! :haha:


----------



## want2bamum86

ok girls im saying bye to this site as i know where im not wanted hope u all concieve n have ur babies u all deserve tc and gl xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Something to giggle about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJS-o3kWR_g


----------



## Mollykins

Awww....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI42LSbwc8E


----------



## Sarachka

PM me you address if you want a letter. 50/50 chance of getting a letter or dog poo!


----------



## poas

Sarachka said:


> PM me you address if you want a letter. 50/50 chance of getting a letter or dog poo!

LOL:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> PM me you address if you want a letter. 50/50 chance of getting a letter or dog poo!

Hmmmm, not keen on those odds :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Last one, promise.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3_SZjiLEaE


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

So infectious! Thanks Molly :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Welcome Kit! I love watching these. :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Hellooo :hi: all :flower:, don't think I can read all today post :nope:.
So late already, laptop not usable :nope: ... poo!
Addie my lovely :flower:, I'm sorry you have such a worry. I think it would be hell of coincidence if both of you are carriers :hugs:.
Jaynie, sorry about your :witch:, we go trough all ttc stress together? :winkwink:
Holly, little Holly sooo cute once again (and always), congratulations on 14 000th post :happydance:.
Trinity, thank you so much for your advice :hugs:
Kit, so sweet of you missing me already :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooooo emandi :wave:

How are you my lovely wee turtle? :flower:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It would be so nice if everyone that took part in the awarding could be on when we have the TA's but that ain't gonna happen....oh what to do...?
> 
> Shall I make an arrangement to do them tomorrow night so that everyone has a chance to see this and be here if they want to?? Is that fairer than just crashing on tonight do you think?
> 
> yes, tomorrow night:thumbup: Wouldn't want anyone to miss outClick to expand...


Noooo :cry:, I won't have DH's computer as he will be working :nope:.
So sad.

Newmummy :flower:, :awww: look at your lovely bebe :baby:, so sweet. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok ladies....till tomorrow and the TA's :happydance:

Goodnight or have a good day :flower:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> Helloooooooo emandi :wave:
> 
> How are you my lovely wee turtle? :flower:

:hi: Kit :flower:, I'm fine, trying impossible - catch up :haha:, don't think I will manage.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie and mummyapril will be too:cry: if they're not here
> 
> And EMANDI! Not without emandi!


Oh Holly, you are such a thoughtful turtle :hugs:.


----------



## emandi

babyhopes2010 said:


> *went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
> spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
> bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow
> 
> please keep me in ur prayers  im deverstated!*

Oh no Babyhopes :hugs:, that is terrible, hope you can see someone tomorrow. Please try to put your feet up and have some bedrest.
I am so sorry you are going trough this now :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm thinking of you my love.


----------



## babyhopes2010

def mc lots blood doc been out said theres nothing they can do,i can go hospital but he thins better to rest take rest of week off then go to epu scan to make sure everythings gone.


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> def mc lots blood doc been out said theres nothing they can do,i can go hospital but he thins better to rest take rest of week off then go to epu scan to make sure everythings gone.

Aww sweetling. :hugs: You are breaking my heart over here. :cry: I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## needshelp

I'm sooo sorry to hear you are going through this babyhopes...I'm feeling your pain over here and wishing you the best...:( take lots of time for yourself to rest and relax!!


----------



## LunaLady

So sorry babyhopes :( Big hugs for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Still no AF for me today. But, my boobs are killing me. They started getting a bit sore when I was out with my mom earlier and now they really hurt. And I got a headache and I'm REALLY tired. I haven't even been awake 12 hours and I'm going to bed right now.

Either AF is coming or.... or something. Still waiting!

Good night girls. See you tomorrow... for our awards! :D


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Still no AF for me today. But, my boobs are killing me. They started getting a bit sore when I was out with my mom earlier and now they really hurt. And I got a headache and I'm REALLY tired. I haven't even been awake 12 hours and I'm going to bed right now.
> 
> Either AF is coming or.... or something. Still waiting!
> 
> Good night girls. See you tomorrow... for our awards! :D

Please test tomorrow! Please please please!


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> def mc lots blood doc been out said theres nothing they can do,i can go hospital but he thins better to rest take rest of week off then go to epu scan to make sure everythings gone.

Oh sweetheart im so sorry for you i hope you will soon rejoin us when you are feeling yourself as we will miss you, i know how you are feeling right now :cry::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello luna yes you must test tomorrow/today he he !!!

morning all the fellow turtles i feel so much better that my scan was A ok i can finally start to chill out i hope, i will defo be on for awards later but maybe i will need mine first as im out just after 7 for a football meeting the joys !!!!

Happy thursday peeps


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> def mc lots blood doc been out said theres nothing they can do,i can go hospital but he thins better to rest take rest of week off then go to epu scan to make sure everythings gone.

I'm sorry I missed you last night and I'm SO sorry this is happening. :cry:No words can make you feel better :hugs: Just know we're all holding you in our hearts


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me today. But, my boobs are killing me. They started getting a bit sore when I was out with my mom earlier and now they really hurt. And I got a headache and I'm REALLY tired. I haven't even been awake 12 hours and I'm going to bed right now.
> 
> Either AF is coming or.... or something. Still waiting!
> 
> Good night girls. See you tomorrow... for our awards! :D
> 
> Please test tomorrow! Please please please!Click to expand...

MOLLY! You are 8 weeks already! Seems like just yesterday you were disbelieving your lines :haha:

And LUNA! PLEASE :test:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi turtles x 

Babyhopes Your in my thoughts today xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg Babyhopes:hugs: That is so sad my love, thinking of you with all my heart:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning ladies:coffee:

Gosh what a roller coaster ttc is. When I see mcs on BnB I often think that my mum had it good in her day, having to wait until you could feel the baby moving and be able to identify it's head from it's bum by mere touch before having the pregnancy confirmed:wacko: I exaggerate I know, but we do set ourselves up for for falls nowadays with such early testing, and we don't cushion the fall at all.

I've just painted a mirror frame in the bathroom, and have some sewing for the new laundry basket cover to do today. It's white with a raspberry pink trim, all very accent colour:happydance: 

Looking forward to getting some dog poo in the post:thumbup:

I'm off to get my love bundle from her cot, she's jabbering in Russian to herself up there- I have Radio Baby downstairs on the monitor:haha:

Stay strong babyhopes:hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

ps I don't really see the point of temping except to pinpoint O:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone. 

Babyhopes :cry: there are no words that anyone can say that will make this better for you - we are here for virtual :hugs: :hug: and to stress and bitch whenever you want. Life doesn't seem fair especially now, but I believe you will get a :baby:. Chin up Clare, we are all thinking and sending the best thoughts your way. 

Holly - I know! Some people get their :bfp: the month they start charting and so would really recommend it! However I had nightmare cycle last time with 3 +ive OPK's without temping I would have stopped :sex:ing not that it did any good! You sound busy today, I am supposed to be going the doctors but in my haste/excitement - i've made it impossible to get there (traffic, using the bus) so I may have to cancel

Newmummy I am so glad your scan went well chick! I can't wait to find out what you and Kit are having! Toooo exciting for a non preggy turtle! :hi: everyone else! Hope you are well. Crunch and Trin especially :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

PS - i'm just chosing my outfit for tonight! I'm thinking of my silk dress - it makes the most of my waist/hips! Can't wait!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Got a couple of pages to catch up on now...happy Thursday to all, after all there is only one more day till the weekend :thumbup::happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thx ladies....pls dont b offended if i stop posting on this thread:cry: im just so upset i need to take a break,if u need me pm me,bleeding worse def MC going to hospital hopefully today x


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> def mc lots blood doc been out said theres nothing they can do,i can go hospital but he thins better to rest take rest of week off then go to epu scan to make sure everythings gone.

I am so sorry doll...this is awful. Please just take it easy and be kind to yourself. If you need to talk, we're all here or if you prefer, please PM me. Like many of us on this thread, I've been there and know exactly how you are feeling.

Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> thx ladies....pls dont b offended if i stop posting on this thread:cry: im just so upset i need to take a break,if u need me pm me,bleeding worse def MC going to hospital hopefully today x

Of course we wouldn't be offended...you do what you need to do to get you through this. Remember though, we're here whenever you do want to pop on and say hello or whatever :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna......you need to :test: with those symptoms creeping in!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> thx ladies....pls dont b offended if i stop posting on this thread:cry: im just so upset i need to take a break,if u need me pm me,bleeding worse def MC going to hospital hopefully today x

Don't worry about it. You need to do what you need to do! I hope that you get through this... Good luck at the hospital too :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

if one more persons says 'at least u can get pregnant' i will actually hit them :hissy:

id rather have never got pregnant then go throught this,some people are so insensative!


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> if one more persons says 'at least u can get pregnant' i will actually hit them :hissy:
> 
> id rather have never got pregnant then go throught this,some people are so insensative!

Look they probably don't mean it Clare! They are just saying what they think will make you feel better given the fact that you tried for so long... It is reassuring for you but not yet - I agree, you need to get through this now before those words will 'ring true' I think! But I know it's tempting to get angry but these people only mean well... I don't think they know that they are being insensitive...


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> if one more persons says 'at least u can get pregnant' i will actually hit them :hissy:
> 
> id rather have never got pregnant then go throught this,some people are so insensative!
> 
> Look they probably don't mean it Clare! They are just saying what they think will make you feel better given the fact that you tried for so long... It is reassuring for you but not yet - I agree, you need to get through this now before those words will 'ring true' I think! But I know it's tempting to get angry but these people only mean well... I don't think they know that they are being insensitive...Click to expand...

or im getting oh it happens hun,there musta been something wrong with the baby. to other people they might think oh she was only 6+ weeks but to me it was a baby a real baby and i honestly thort everything was gonna be ok x


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> if one more persons says 'at least u can get pregnant' i will actually hit them :hissy:
> 
> id rather have never got pregnant then go throught this,some people are so insensative!
> 
> Look they probably don't mean it Clare! They are just saying what they think will make you feel better given the fact that you tried for so long... It is reassuring for you but not yet - I agree, you need to get through this now before those words will 'ring true' I think! But I know it's tempting to get angry but these people only mean well... I don't think they know that they are being insensitive...Click to expand...
> 
> or im getting oh it happens hun,there musta been something wrong with the baby. to other people they might think oh she was only 6+ weeks but to me it was a baby a real baby and i honestly thort everything was gonna be ok xClick to expand...

I hear you! Trouble is people don't really know what to say so they say what they think is right..and they are not wrong but it doesn't help you right now and it won't take away your pain. It was your baby and no it doesn't matter that it was early on..it still meant everything to you. Don't worry...we do get it m'love.


----------



## firstbaby25

here here. YOu just have to take it for what it's meant to be - kind words and say thanks there is no need to carry on talking to them to hear more stuff ya don't wanna! 

I do understand in a way and I wish I could help you more - with the at least you can pregnant thing, some people are probably petrified of not being able to get pregnant and think you *were* the same with how long you were ttc... That's because i'm petrified I can't get pregnant and I think I would like to know I could.


----------



## Sarachka

BFN for me today @ 9DPO

Babyhopes, so sorry you are going through this. I hope you start to feel better physically and emotionally soon x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> BFN for me today @ 9DPO
> 
> Babyhopes, so sorry you are going through this. I hope you start to feel better physically and emotionally soon x

Poop...it's still early though. There's time :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I hope so Kit. I'm getting desperate!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> here here. YOu just have to take it for what it's meant to be - kind words and say thanks there is no need to carry on talking to them to hear more stuff ya don't wanna!
> 
> I do understand in a way and I wish I could help you more - with the at least you can pregnant thing, some people are probably petrified of not being able to get pregnant and think you *were* the same with how long you were ttc... That's because i'm petrified I can't get pregnant and I think I would like to know I could.

It took me a year after my mc to fall again and all that year I did reassure myself that it was at least possible, so I guess people are just saying "at least you _can_ get pregnant" since they're talking from their own perspective/experience, using something that reassured themselves to try and reassure you. But like you *babyhopes* I'd much rather have just not got pregnant at all than to get pregnant for 8 weeks:growlmad: 

Oh and I completely understand if you want to avoid tickers and scan results etc on this thread for a bit but you know we're always here for you. GL at the hospital:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka! You cheeky early tester you. When you gonna test again? I'd do 11/12DPO break double figures etc etc... I feel ya, but you'll get pregnant - I have faith for you.

:hug: though for you! Seeing a bfn is never good is it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dat's pooey *sarachka*:hugs: I'll be joining you in 2 days time. Zilch symptoms, I don't even think I O'd.:nope: Lots of spectacular cramps for nothing, all mouth and no trousers:growlmad:

I need DH to take me on a romantic away break for my next attempt, in March. Hmmmm:-k That's how my friend got her second, it was being stubborn and they went to Rome and, Bingo!

I'll see if we can't go to Etretat, in Brittany. He gave me a ring on a weekend together there 6 (or is it 7?) yrs ago now. It's our special love place:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's where this famous rock formation is...https://www.philagora.org/etretat/images/etretat_aig.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't see it - the rock formation!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I can't see it - the rock formation!

You should be able to now...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm drinking CAFFEINATED coffee:devil:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: My rock formation has disappeared! It was probably oversized:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks ladies. I guess I'm not totally out yet huh?

What are you housewives doing today? I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm looking for an application form today - not a specific one but cause I keep forwarding my cv and I hear nothing :nope: so trying to find an application to fill in. I am supposed to be helping my mum today - working and that but I think she's inebriated somewhere from last night... It is very early to test dude I think there is still a chance. 

How's your 'new' job?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Thanks ladies. I guess I'm not totally out yet huh?
> 
> What are you housewives doing today? I'm soooo jealous.

I love being a housewife:cloud9: Death to Feminism!:gun:

I'm still bathroom decorating, in between BnB and LO, hoping to have it finished tomorrow:happydance:

I will say to you *Sarachka* that 9dpo is still really early blah blah, just to be kind to my favourite Russianoid:hugs: but personally if I get a BFN at 9dpo on a 10iu, (with no symptoms of course) then I consider the chances of getting a BFP in 2 days time pretty low:nope: It's the Simon Callow in me:shrug: Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Sarachka

*my new job is great!* Today is my 3rd day training and right now I'm doing some online learning for various things (translation: posting on BNB) and will keep popping out the front to shadow the other advisers. I can't do too much e-learning in one go bc my brain won't let me  Thanks for asking.

What sort of form are you looking for?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I randomly received 10x10iu test strips in the post this morning, from an order I made in December:shrug: I have 30 of the things now, I can test everyday next month, all through my period and everything:haha: :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm looking for working with a charity especially learning disability as I have experience.... I am also just generally looking for an actual form so I feeL I have done something towards it, can't say I trust all these 'send your cv and never hear from us again' type jobs... 

I have to say Holly my experience of the past couple of months of ttc has lead me to believe that you are right, but that's *my* experience. I just see so many charts and people on here who thought they were out or tested with no symptoms and got a :bfn: followed by a :bfp: I think you should carry on testing because *you've* never been pregnant and some people really don't have symptoms do they? Bethany had them in hers but doesn't mean you will. I am fighting Kit's corner here who always says 'symptoms aren't everything' 

:dust: for you there!


----------



## HollyMonkey

yeah but Kit _DID_ have one sore boob and armpit, and a very faint line at 9dpo, so :shrug: But I love your PMA Jaynie,:hugs: I'm just a cynical old bag:haha:

:wohoo: The man from my friendly DIY store just called to say my made to measure panel of mirror is ready to collect!:wohoo: LO and I will have a walk with a purpose to pick it up this afternoon:happydance:

*Sarachka!* I have another gross habit- just been cleaning the top of the bathroom cabinet ready to put my array of raspberry pink candles along it and discovered a few dry crusty urinated opks and hpts that I've clearly ledged up there out of sight and forgotten about over the months:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

What are y'all doing for your boys for valentine's day?!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh god only knows! We were supposed to be going away but that's on hold I think as we are still sorta getting on our feet with money and having the house - I think he took a lot on when he said we could go away... I dunno though, I am hoping to have money to get him a card! Sheesh. I hope to get him something better but would love to just cook and snuggle I think! 


Bethany that's great news for your bathroom! 

I'm just trying to be objective - I haven't been pregnant and I already put a lot in to the fact that I NEVER get sore boobies - I torture myself with it everyday that I don't have them in the 2ww and I just think - you might not get them we are crazy :fool: :fool: ttcers that are *looking* for symptoms! I found a sore boob this cycle so I dunno maybe I just get them sometimes? :shrug: 

Look i'm going crazy today having a wobble. I'm convinced I can't get preggo the other day I tricked myself into believing I had endo??? WTF??? Now I think I have anything that means i'm not gonna get preggo... That's my negativity all there!


----------



## Sarachka

What are the symptoms of endo?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know i MC but hate that i get bfp this morning,wen will it go bfn:(

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3594/dscn1485j.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sucks babyhopes:hugs: I'm not sure how long it takes for hcg to leave your system. Hope you're not in lots of pain:flower:

One symptom of endo is heavy painful periods but there are others too, I Googled it the other day. But for once left the site I was on thinking, "no I don't have that" rather than my usual, "ooo I have that":haha:

Dh is away for Valentine's, 2nd year running:growlmad: But my mum's coming over, so we'll have just girls fun:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

catch U later turts:flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

gp at 5.10 tonight and scan booked for tuesday to make sure its all out.:cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Periods I think are the main give away - a lot of pain - I don't have it Sarachka just you know when info catches you off guard. Apparently you will have pain with BM's too and some people can't make it out of bed with pain... I can go a whole period without pain killers (though I only try to refrain when ttc) so I think i'm clear for that *and* polycistic ovaries as my cycles aren't irregular enough and I don't have excess weight... I convinced myself that I had that too because I have hairs in places some women don't (my belly - I have a trail and my face - I have a slight tash that I remove! But some of my friends also have these hairs.) I just have to keep reassuring myself that 1) I get positive OPK's and a temp shift (as demonstrated last cycle) 2) my periods are about as normal as anyone one here (mega weird one last time though and this spotting :shrug:). 

I am going the doctors tomorrow now and I am pretty sure he will reassure me that I am being stupid - I bet doctors HATE google! I am pretty much going in armed with 'so I read that' and 'I read that it means' 'I read about progesterone!' :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> i know i MC but hate that i get bfp this morning,wen will it go bfn:(
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3594/dscn1485j.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think whenever the hcg leaves your system! You will be ok you know... Just that's the only reassurances I have!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> That sucks babyhopes:hugs: I'm not sure how long it takes for hcg to leave your system. Hope you're not in lots of pain:flower:
> 
> One symptom of endo is heavy painful periods but there are others too, I Googled it the other day. But for once left the site I was on thinking, "no I don't have that" rather than my usual, "ooo I have that":haha:
> 
> Dh is away for Valentine's, 2nd year running:growlmad: But my mum's coming over, so we'll have just girls fun:happydance:

TWICE i've had to convince myself that I don't have it - I read about it and about one symptom applies (I read that shooting pains are a symptom and I get shooting pains in the lady area and sometimes from my bottom :blush: you know the day to day aches and pains) to me but I still think a doctor would laugh me out of the surgery!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i know i MC but hate that i get bfp this morning,wen will it go bfn:(
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3594/dscn1485j.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

About a week or so after my mc started, I was getting BFNs. Of course, it may be longer if you need any medical help when you have your scan.
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I just had lunch which was a cuppa soup and :blush: 3 slices of toast (no wonder I'm squishing out my clothes I hear you say) but I'm STILL hungry! This is terrible. I have never been so hungry in all my life?? Think I may have to start eating stones from the garden or something :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! Kit - that's hardly a feast is it? 

I had that for breakfast yesterday! Have you googles foods that give you fuller fo rlonger effect (I mean only if it's really bothering you) like bananas?

Kit do you think i'm broken? I suppose the CBFM will tell me, apprently people with PCOS get warped readings from it!


----------



## kit_cat

It doesn't seem to matter how much/what type of food I eat..it either doesn't fill me or I'm starving again a couple of hours later :nope:

Anyway..I'll stop moaning on..

No my dear, I have absolutely no reason to believe that you are broken or even slightly bruised :hugs: Just because you've been TTC for 3? cycles and not with bebe does not mean there are issues. I grant you, your body does like to keep you guessing but that in itself could just be a wee Jaynieism which has no bearing on your ability to conceive. 

I think your CBFM will give you a clearer picture (hopefully) and understanding of what's going on in there. IF and I repeat IF that gives you some sort of indication that your cycles ain't all that and a bag of chips, then move to plan B! (Which of course would be to not panic but to consider some investigatory action) You're just a young 'un my love...so don't sweat it. Everything will come good.:kiss:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. So I woke up to a tun of snow and no work. My dh is going to get the blood test today and we will have to wait 5 days for results (not including the weekend). The wait is going to be very hard. I am having a hard time looking at babies and I feel bad about that. I just want a healthy baby boy or girl. I do not think it is fair that I was told this the way I was. I think they should have just tested me and my dh so I would know asap without having to wait it out like this. My DH still doesn't want to talk about it but isn't upset if I bring it up.


----------



## firstbaby25

I think it's just a bad day. Put it down to ttc! I think I need to include my OH more for more hands on support however he just doesn't seem to take it on board at all... But I think the problem lies with me. Maybe we'll have a chat about it soon. If my house is not ready by then - we have another week with this beautiful house to ourselves w/c 21st Feb :happydance: that could be an opportunity to get back on track! 

I will be ok tomorrow, you just let your mind wonder sometimes don't you?! I have lots to look forward to with quitting smoking, the house, potentially starting work again - they're all good aren't they? Plus I am young - *ish* so there is time yet! Even if it's further down line though I have no real reason to believe it won't happen soon... 

Anyway, rant over - I am looking for a new mantra and *molly* is good at those? I have to stay positive when I am doing absolutely all I can do for now! 

How the dickens are you? I'm over excited for these awards! They will definitely cheer me up...


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies. So I woke up to a tun of snow and no work. My dh is going to get the blood test today and we will have to wait 5 days for results (not including the weekend). The wait is going to be very hard. I am having a hard time looking at babies and I feel bad about that. I just want a healthy baby boy or girl. I do not think it is fair that I was told this the way I was. I think they should have just tested me and my dh so I would know asap without having to wait it out like this. My DH still doesn't want to talk about it but isn't upset if I bring it up.

To be fair I did think this the other night addie. I would have preferred for them to ring my OH as I know he would do the right thing and just go in and then tell me when we had the results in. I think that would have been an appropriate course of action. However it didn't happen like that :nope: and you are obviously looking at the end being bad because that's what we would all do :hugs: I just think you can cross that bridge when you come to it. There's every chance yet that your husband won't be a carrier... Try to chill for that little prune? of yours!


----------



## addie25

Im trying so hard and I am sure in a weeks time I will hear things are fine and then go back to enjoying every minute of being pregnant. Now my husband mentions the baby and I cry. I am usually not very emotional. I let things roll off my back but I cant let this roll no matter how hard I try. Im so mad at my doctor but its not his fault. He knows me personality tho. He should have just called and said its procedure to have the men tested for these things and then in the end tell me ok well ur a carrier but dh isn't so lets move on. (hopefully that is the call I get next week)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning/Afternoon All!! 

Just read the last few posts so far, and jaynie I think u and are in the smae place with that questioning our ability to conceive. But I have tried my best to write it off to bad timing and push it out of my head. We will get there yet my dear.

Addie, i think all will be well with you and little prune as the odds seem to be in your favor. Try not to worry about it dear, a week is a long time to be dreading something. And as my mom always tells me, what good will worrying do? It won't change anything, only add more wrinkles! :haha: I know this has got to be incredibly frustrating dear but we are here for you and we can't wait to celebrate with you when DH's results come back negative! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> *my new job is great!* Today is my 3rd day training and right now I'm doing some online learning for various things (translation: posting on BNB) and will keep popping out the front to shadow the other advisers. I can't do too much e-learning in one go bc my brain won't let me  Thanks for asking.
> 
> What sort of form are you looking for?

Sorry I'm late, but congrats on the new job Sarah! that's always exciting :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thank you :hugs: DH just shoveled so we will be leaving soon. I almost wanted to bribe the lady there saying Id pay her to get us results by tomorrow lol but I do not think that is how it works. lol


----------



## Sarachka

Kit, do you mind me asking - how long were you ttc before the mc and how long after did you conceived again? Thanks


----------



## newbie_ttc

not sure how long Kit had been TTC'ing, but if i'm not mistaken she fell pregnant the very next cycle after the MC? Lucky turtle that Kit!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning my turtle doves. :hugs:

I am EXHAUSTED and yet I managed to sleep for 8 hours. :shrug: It the kind of exhausted where your eyes don't want to focus and every time you blink it's a very long and slow blink. :sleep: This is going to be a long day if I can't find some energy. 

Babyhopes- Again, I'm sorry love. :hugs: This is a horrible experience (not that you need to be told that!) but you will make it through and we will be here whenever you need us okay? :hugs: 

Sarachka- RE: Valentine's Day- :blush: I haven't thought a bit about it! 

Good morning Newbie :wave:

Good afternoon all you other love doves. :wave:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi jaynie and Sara .. 

It took me nine months to get my first bfp ... And then another 3 this time !! 

Also the first month was just bd a couple
Of times and last month was lots of morning sex 

Don't give up hope lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## poas

Hey!! How is everybody?
Kit...I'm either starving or feel sick...no middle ground,Sarachka I hope it's just too early for you and firstbaby-my cycles have been crazy like yours for years-my son was conceived 2months after a miscarriage, and this one is the same....with 5yrs of not trying,but not preventing....It seems like you are having a really crappy af day so I hope you feel better soon
Edit-actively ttc for 5cycles for this one


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie! You have a SWEETPEA! :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie! You have a SWEETPEA! :cloud9:

I'm so excited !!! And you have a raspberry !!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie! You have a SWEETPEA! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm so excited !!! And you have a raspberry !!!!!Click to expand...

I do! I'm a bit excited! As Trin said, it seems to have gone by so fast- just yesterday morning I was weeing on a faulty test. :haha: I told my OH this morning that we have a raspberry and that s/he is nearly an inch, he looked at me and said, "I don't think I've ever seen an inch long raspberry." I said, "Well, they did say is was the size of a LARGE raspberry." :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

morning Moll! :hi: Hey there crunchie, lissy! What's new (besides the tickers of course :haha:) Yay for moving on the next fruit! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> BFN for me today @ 9DPO
> 
> Babyhopes, so sorry you are going through this. I hope you start to feel better physically and emotionally soon x


Thayts poop Sara but 9dpo is early as everyone else has said, that would never ever never give me a bfp :dohh:more like 16-117dpo for me sweets so keep peeing gal!!!!




Sarachka said:


> What are y'all doing for your boys for valentine's day?!

Um was thinking this before ........don't know what about you ?

How can i get my better picture of scan from facebook do you know??




HollyMonkey said:


> yeah but Kit _DID_ have one sore boob and armpit, and a very faint line at 9dpo, so :shrug: But I love your PMA Jaynie,:hugs: I'm just a cynical old bag:haha:
> 
> :wohoo: The man from my friendly DIY store just called to say my made to measure panel of mirror is ready to collect!:wohoo: LO and I will have a walk with a purpose to pick it up this afternoon:happydance:
> 
> *Sarachka!* I have another gross habit- just been cleaning the top of the bathroom cabinet ready to put my array of raspberry pink candles along it and discovered a few dry crusty urinated opks and hpts that I've clearly ledged up there out of sight and forgotten about over the months:haha:

Eurghhh lol thats gross Bethany but i to have found weird things too like the urine sample (-urine of cause!!)container behind my drawers i can just about see it but i cant reach it and my head wont fit and thhey are to heavy and oh would say im gross lol so be there till bump comes !!!




babyhopes2010 said:


> i know i MC but hate that i get bfp this morning,wen will it go bfn:(
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3594/dscn1485j.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




babyhopes2010 said:


> gp at 5.10 tonight and scan booked for tuesday to make sure its all out.:cry:

:hugs: mine to took over a week to turn negative i know this is the worst and was really devastating everytime i saw it and even more so when it turned neg, feeling your pain my lovely sending big squeezes hope gp's goes ok and your not in to much pain :hugs:

Girls my meeting is at 7 so can i have my award after im back? Really sorry i thought it was 7.30:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Lissy :wave: How are you feeling at the mo? sick or hungry? :haha: I know how you feel... I'll be fine one minute and then BAM! out of no where I am so hungry that I'm nauseous :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello Molly,newbie,poas & crunchie how are you all ?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> morning Moll! :hi: Hey there crunchie, lissy! What's new (besides the tickers of course :haha:) Yay for moving on the next fruit! :happydance:

:sleep:


----------



## poas

Hello all :) I'm feeling HUNGRY!! So eaten a banana, a kiwi fruit, a tin of peaches and a glass of orange juice....still hungry!!!!It is ridiculous!!!
Ooh and I have my scan in the morning...


----------



## Mollykins

G'morning NewMummy- I'm exhausted, how are you today?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave: New mummy, hello to u my dear! Gorgeous avatar by the way! Can't remember if i've mentioned that already or not? :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> Hello all :) I'm feeling HUNGRY!! So eaten a banana, a kiwi fruit, a tin of peaches and a glass of orange juice....still hungry!!!!It is ridiculous!!!
> Ooh and I have my scan in the morning...


:thumbup::happydance:for your scan hope all is well and im most sure you will report back to us:thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> G'morning NewMummy- I'm exhausted, how are you today?

just about hte same here! Im just cooking up stirfry for our tea to have before dreaded footy meeting:growlmad:meaning i miss awards:cry:



newbie_ttc said:


> :wave: New mummy, hello to u my dear! Gorgeous avatar by the way! Can't remember if i've mentioned that already or not? :shrug:

Why thank you newbie i will tell the little stunner his head is swelling with all the comments hehe:haha::winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

im off walk doggy see you all later


----------



## LunaLady

Good Morning, Turtles!!

I hope you're all well and having a splendid day! And if you're not, do drink some ginger tea and sit a moment and think happy thoughts! :hugs:

Still no AF for me. I resisted the peer pressure to test! :haha:
If I O'd when I had EWCM on cd25, then I'm only 11dpo. I really don't want to see a BFN, so I'm waiting. I *might* test tomorrow morning... but I'm going to try and hold out until Sunday. That is if AF doesn't get me sooner. Or I might not test on Sunday - I might just keep on waiting. I have no idea what's going on!!! Today is CD36..... I've never had a cycle this long in my life. My average over the past two years is 29 days. :shrug:

Anyhow - I slept like a rock last night. I feel pretty good today! My boob/armpit areas hurt, but other than that I have no symptoms today. I'm really hungry! I want breakfast!

RE: Valentine's Day
DH and I are going to Victoria, BC in Canada! We're taking 'The Clipper' - a romantic walk on ferry from Seattle to Victoria and staying three nights and four days at the Chateau Victoria Hotel. Woohoo! It's going to be terribly romantic, I can't wait.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> BFN for me today @ 9DPO
> 
> Babyhopes, so sorry you are going through this. I hope you start to feel better physically and emotionally soon x

That's a STN Miss Sarachka!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit, do you mind me asking - how long were you ttc before the mc and how long after did you conceived again? Thanks

No of course I don't mind you asking. Before the mc we were pretty much on a NTNP basis for a few months I think (we were so laid back about it at the time I really don't know exactly how long) then got pregnant in August 10, mc in September 10 and :bfp: in October 10 - no AF in between mc and this pregnancy. There are those who subscribe to the idea that after mc you are super fertile for a few months. If I'm anything to go by then it might have some truth to it, however it's not the case for everyone.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Well, I just had lunch which was a cuppa soup and :blush: 3 slices of toast (no wonder I'm squishing out my clothes I hear you say) but I'm STILL hungry! This is terrible. I have never been so hungry in all my life?? Think I may have to start eating stones from the garden or something :shrug:

That's not LUNCH Kit!:shock: That's a light mid-morning snack for me:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> not sure how long Kit had been TTC'ing, but if i'm not mistaken she fell pregnant the very next cycle after the MC? Lucky turtle that Kit!

Ooo, very well remembered my dear newb!:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

good morning Luna! that souds lovely! i was just discussing v-day with DH the other day. We have no plans as of yet, but whatever we do as long as it involved good quality time with him I will be on :cloud9: Our schedules are practically opposite and only allows for about 48 hrs of face time a wk. :sad1:

I have to commend on you and your will power not to test! I would have caved days ago :haha: especially after the sore boobs! things are looking promising for u my dear :thumbup: dare i say it, but i think a :bfp: my be in your immediate future


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hey!! How is everybody?
> Kit...I'm either starving or feel sick...no middle ground,Sarachka I hope it's just too early for you and firstbaby-my cycles have been crazy like yours for years-my son was conceived 2months after a miscarriage, and this one is the same....with 5yrs of not trying,but not preventing....It seems like you are having a really crappy af day so I hope you feel better soon
> Edit-actively ttc for 5cycles for this one

Hi Lissy :flower:

I was exactly the same up until 12-13 weeks..either pukey or ravenous! How are you m'love?


----------



## kit_cat

Yay for Crunchie and Lissy's sweetpeas and Molly's raspberry! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> good morning Luna! that souds lovely! i was just discussing v-day with DH the other day. We have no plans as of yet, but whatever we do as long as it involved good quality time with him I will be on :cloud9: Our schedules are practically opposite and only allows for about 48 hrs of face time a wk. :sad1:
> 
> I have to commend on you and your will power not to test! I would have caved days ago :haha: especially after the sore boobs! things are looking promising for u my dear :thumbup: dare i say it, but i think a :bfp: my be in your immediate future

Thank you! I do hope so! I'd be quite surprised, though... while DH and I had :sex: six or seven times during this cycle, we only did it ONCE when I think I actually O'd. Oops. I didn't think I was going to actually O, so....?? I don't know. I'm new at TTC... that's all I have to say for myself. :blush: :haha:

That must be hard to have such opposite schedules! Boo! I do hope you get so spend some lovey time with your DH! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya newmummy :wave:

Do you know what time you'll be back tonight?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hello all :) I'm feeling HUNGRY!! So eaten a banana, a kiwi fruit, a tin of peaches and a glass of orange juice....still hungry!!!!It is ridiculous!!!
> Ooh and I have my scan in the morning...

Exciting!! I hope you get to see a little HB...but it might be a smidge early yet. Either way,you'll get to see bubba :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:
Won't natter long since I want to get LO fed and to bed, I have a prestigious occasion this evening and will need some time to do my hair and make up:haha:

Just to say I've been having fun with weesticks, I took one out for a walk with me today on the hood of the pushchair:fool: Since that unexpected delivery of 10 supplementary sitcks I thought I'd pee on one with about 4thMU, and hallucinated a line within the time limit. But I was in a rush to go out and pick up my mirror for the bathroom so just took a pic for later analysis, and took the weestick with me so I could stop every 200 metres to observe it.:lol: A very faint evap appeared, no colour to it, but it made me giggle to think that only a poas nutter like myself would take her stick for a walk with her:haha:

Right, baby bub-byes time...:crib:

CAN'T WAIT UNTIL AWARDS!:holly:\\:D/=D&gt;


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> Won't natter long since I want to get LO fed and to bed, I have a prestigious occasion this evening and will need some time to do my hair and make up:haha:
> 
> Just to say I've been having fun with weesticks, I took one out for a walk with me today on the hood of the pushchair:fool: Since that unexpected delivery of 10 supplementary sitcks I thought I'd pee on one with about 4thMU, and hallucinated a line within the time limit. But I was in a rush to go out and pick up my mirror for the bathroom so just took a pic for later analysis, and took the weestick with me so I could stop every 200 metres to observe it.:lol: A very faint evap appeared, no colour to it, but it made me giggle to think that only a poas nutter like myself would take her stick for a walk with her:haha:
> 
> Right, baby bub-byes time...:crib:
> 
> CAN'T WAIT UNTIL AWARDS!:holly:\\:D/=D&gt;

Hmmm...how many DPO are you again??

I'm loving the romance of you and your weestick actually now going on walks together..it takes TTC to a whole new level my dearest HollyMonkeypants :tease: In my strange little mind I have this vision of you and your weestick strolling through the woods (everything is soft focus) with you occasionally but lovingly holding it up to the light with a most beautific smile on your face....oh I must stop getting carried away :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit, do you mind me asking - how long were you ttc before the mc and how long after did you conceived again? Thanks
> 
> No of course I don't mind you asking. Before the mc we were pretty much on a NTNP basis for a few months I think (we were so laid back about it at the time I really don't know exactly how long) then got pregnant in August 10, mc in September 10 and :bfp: in October 10 - no AF in between mc and this pregnancy. There are those who subscribe to the idea that after mc you are super fertile for a few months. If I'm anything to go by then it might have some truth to it, however it's not the case for everyone.Click to expand...

I was the same after my first mc. Fell pregnant again before af. i was actually very embarrassed (don't really know why) to tell anyone. This time, I waited one cycle - emotionally, I needed the break. For me it hit me harder this time. The first time, it clarified for me that I was ready to have children (we weren't ttc) but this time, it was so wanted and wished for, and I knew what I was missing out on


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Good Morning, Turtles!!
> 
> I hope you're all well and having a splendid day! And if you're not, do drink some ginger tea and sit a moment and think happy thoughts! :hugs:
> 
> Still no AF for me. I resisted the peer pressure to test! :haha:
> If I O'd when I had EWCM on cd25, then I'm only 11dpo. I really don't want to see a BFN, so I'm waiting. I *might* test tomorrow morning... but I'm going to try and hold out until Sunday. That is if AF doesn't get me sooner. Or I might not test on Sunday - I might just keep on waiting. I have no idea what's going on!!! Today is CD36..... I've never had a cycle this long in my life. My average over the past two years is 29 days. :shrug:
> 
> Anyhow - I slept like a rock last night. I feel pretty good today! My boob/armpit areas hurt, but other than that I have no symptoms today. I'm really hungry! I want breakfast!
> 
> RE: Valentine's Day
> DH and I are going to Victoria, BC in Canada! We're taking 'The Clipper' - a romantic walk on ferry from Seattle to Victoria and staying three nights and four days at the Chateau Victoria Hotel. Woohoo! It's going to be terribly romantic, I can't wait.

Ahhh, that sounds absolutely wonderful...wish it was me! We'll probably just do a nice card and a meal out somewhere..but that's fine with me :thumbup:

Ooer...sore boobies/armpit eh? :happydance: (trying not to get ahead of myself) Still no AF too eh? :happydance::happydance: (starting to get ahead of myself:winkwink:)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> Won't natter long since I want to get LO fed and to bed, I have a prestigious occasion this evening and will need some time to do my hair and make up:haha:
> 
> Just to say I've been having fun with weesticks, I took one out for a walk with me today on the hood of the pushchair:fool: Since that unexpected delivery of 10 supplementary sitcks I thought I'd pee on one with about 4thMU, and hallucinated a line within the time limit. But I was in a rush to go out and pick up my mirror for the bathroom so just took a pic for later analysis, and took the weestick with me so I could stop every 200 metres to observe it.:lol: A very faint evap appeared, no colour to it, but it made me giggle to think that only a poas nutter like myself would take her stick for a walk with her:haha:
> 
> Right, baby bub-byes time...:crib:
> 
> CAN'T WAIT UNTIL AWARDS!:holly:\\:D/=D&gt;

:rofl: oh that's too funny!!!! :rofl: (but I'm not ruling out this cycle)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit, do you mind me asking - how long were you ttc before the mc and how long after did you conceived again? Thanks
> 
> No of course I don't mind you asking. Before the mc we were pretty much on a NTNP basis for a few months I think (we were so laid back about it at the time I really don't know exactly how long) then got pregnant in August 10, mc in September 10 and :bfp: in October 10 - no AF in between mc and this pregnancy. There are those who subscribe to the idea that after mc you are super fertile for a few months. If I'm anything to go by then it might have some truth to it, however it's not the case for everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> I was the same after my first mc. Fell pregnant again before af. i was actually very embarrassed (don't really know why) to tell anyone. This time, I waited one cycle - emotionally, I needed the break. For me it hit me harder this time. The first time, it clarified for me that I was ready to have children (we weren't ttc) but this time, it was so wanted and wished for, and I knew what I was missing out onClick to expand...

Snap Trin! I was completely like "whatever happens, happens" before the first pregnancy and then mc..then afterwards..on a complete mission to be a mum. It was like nothing else really mattered. It definitely focusses the mind!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Ahhh, that sounds absolutely wonderful...wish it was me! We'll probably just do a nice card and a meal out somewhere..but that's fine with me :thumbup:
> 
> Ooer...sore boobies/armpit eh? :happydance: (trying not to get ahead of myself) Still no AF too eh? :happydance::happydance: (starting to get ahead of myself:winkwink:)

Hehe, I'm trying to stay positive without getting my hopes up. That's why I don't want to test. I don't want to get a BFN and then get down about it. I would be less 'down' if AF showed and I hadn't tested. I'm fine with AF showing; I'm fine with her not showing. I'm just waiting to see what happens! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Please send prayers to SA...not sure if you've all heard but our dear Tata Madiba (Mandela) is in hospital :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Please send prayers to SA...not sure if you've all heard but our dear Tat Madiba (Mandela) is in hospital :cry:

:hugs: :cry: Will do.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey!! How is everybody?
> Kit...I'm either starving or feel sick...no middle ground,Sarachka I hope it's just too early for you and firstbaby-my cycles have been crazy like yours for years-my son was conceived 2months after a miscarriage, and this one is the same....with 5yrs of not trying,but not preventing....It seems like you are having a really crappy af day so I hope you feel better soon
> Edit-actively ttc for 5cycles for this one
> 
> Hi Lissy :flower:
> 
> I was exactly the same up until 12-13 weeks..either pukey or ravenous! How are you m'love?Click to expand...

Until 12-13 weeks?! :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

yayyy home from work, still enjoying the new role more than my old one. it feels like a massive weight has been lifted off my shoulders. maybe my happier attitude will be good for TTC?!?! Who knows.

I'll try and hold off testing again until Sunday which will be 11DPO if my ovulation prediction is correct.

*Only an hour and 15 mins until the awards!!!*


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit, do you mind me asking - how long were you ttc before the mc and how long after did you conceived again? Thanks
> 
> No of course I don't mind you asking. Before the mc we were pretty much on a NTNP basis for a few months I think (we were so laid back about it at the time I really don't know exactly how long) then got pregnant in August 10, mc in September 10 and :bfp: in October 10 - no AF in between mc and this pregnancy. There are those who subscribe to the idea that after mc you are super fertile for a few months. If I'm anything to go by then it might have some truth to it, however it's not the case for everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> I was the same after my first mc. Fell pregnant again before af. i was actually very embarrassed (don't really know why) to tell anyone. This time, I waited one cycle - emotionally, I needed the break. For me it hit me harder this time. The first time, it clarified for me that I was ready to have children (we weren't ttc) but this time, it was so wanted and wished for, and I knew what I was missing out onClick to expand...
> 
> Snap Trin! I was completely like "whatever happens, happens" before the first pregnancy and then mc..then afterwards..on a complete mission to be a mum. It was like nothing else really mattered. It definitely focusses the mind!Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more. I had the mirena in for two years when I fell with twins (one ectopic)... obviously we weren't TTC but after dealing with it all I was more than ready to start TTC. I fell so easily with the girls... I didn't expect it to be so difficult, even though the doctor warned me about the damage done and all that. :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi new mummy bye new mummy! How many cycles were you ttc. This is making me feel so much better I've only been trying for 3 cycles :haha:

Lissy I am most definitely having a bad :af: day I treated me to a hot chocolate and a brisk walk and it seems to have done me the world of good! I'm not so hungry I think because I don't work I'm not building up much of an appetite! So I've had egg on toast and a small chocolate today...


----------



## Mollykins

I hope he pulls through. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynocka, poached egg on toast is what my mumsie always makes me when I'm sad/ill*

Before the wonderful events I'm going to cook something totally classy ... like chips, sausage and egg. yum YUM


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I hope he pulls through. :hugs:

I hate to imagine the mass grieving in SA if he doesn't. Makes me :cry: to think about it (seriously!)


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't know what we'll have for tea... I've already had egg and can't have another! Probably going to have something a bit healthy maybe pasta salad :shrug: who knows...

Oh my god :yipee: : yipee: turtle awards :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't know what we'll have for tea... I've already had egg and can't have another! Probably going to have something a bit healthy maybe pasta salad :shrug: who knows...

Oh my god :yipee: : yipee: turtle awards :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I hope he pulls through. :hugs:
> 
> I hate to imagine the mass grieving in SA if he doesn't. Makes me :cry: to think about it (seriously!)Click to expand...

No wonder Trin..he's an absolute legend in every way. I'm hoping all will be well. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Less than an hour to go now ladies!!! Brace yourselves :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I hope he pulls through. :hugs:
> 
> I hate to imagine the mass grieving in SA if he doesn't. Makes me :cry: to think about it (seriously!)Click to expand...

Probably quite similar to MLK Jr... though to fair, Mandela will not be assassinated. That always leaves a different taste in your mouth, so to speak.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hiya newmummy :wave:
> 
> Do you know what time you'll be back tonight?

not really sure will be on as soon as i can


----------



## Mollykins

Mmm... I want to make apple mash. :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I hope he pulls through. :hugs:
> 
> I hate to imagine the mass grieving in SA if he doesn't. Makes me :cry: to think about it (seriously!)Click to expand...

I hate to hear this trin - he must mean so much to you...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Mmm... I want to make apple mash. :munch:

Is that apple and potato mashed up? Never had that if it is.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit, do you mind me asking - how long were you ttc before the mc and how long after did you conceived again? Thanks
> 
> No of course I don't mind you asking. Before the mc we were pretty much on a NTNP basis for a few months I think (we were so laid back about it at the time I really don't know exactly how long) then got pregnant in August 10, mc in September 10 and :bfp: in October 10 - no AF in between mc and this pregnancy. There are those who subscribe to the idea that after mc you are super fertile for a few months. If I'm anything to go by then it might have some truth to it, however it's not the case for everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> I was the same after my first mc. Fell pregnant again before af. i was actually very embarrassed (don't really know why) to tell anyone. This time, I waited one cycle - emotionally, I needed the break. For me it hit me harder this time. The first time, it clarified for me that I was ready to have children (we weren't ttc) but this time, it was so wanted and wished for, and I knew what I was missing out onClick to expand...
> 
> Snap Trin! I was completely like "whatever happens, happens" before the first pregnancy and then mc..then afterwards..on a complete mission to be a mum. It was like nothing else really mattered. It definitely focusses the mind!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I had the mirena in for two years when I fell with twins (one ectopic)... obviously we weren't TTC but after dealing with it all I was more than ready to start TTC. I fell so easily with the girls... I didn't expect it to be so difficult, even though the doctor warned me about the damage done and all that. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ladies I hear you !!! I was so casual about everything and then after the MC I turned into someone I didnt really know !!!! I couldnt think of anything else....
mad the way the body plays tricks like that :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Mmm... I want to make apple mash. :munch:
> 
> Is that apple and potato mashed up? Never had that if it is.Click to expand...

It is! Very yum. It's an Irish dish. :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

So... I'm not actually going to be here... on time for the awards... consider it... fashionably late. :haha: No need to wait though... go right ahead. I'll catch up!


----------



## LunaLady

I'm having some cramping....boo. I wonder if AF is coming....
Do you get cramping during the 2ww?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I'm having some cramping....boo. I wonder if AF is coming....
> Do you get cramping during the 2ww?

I did :)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I'm having some cramping....boo. I wonder if AF is coming....
> Do you get cramping during the 2ww?

Definitely. I was cramping for about 2 or 3 weeks, yep yep. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So... I'm not actually going to be here... on time for the awards... consider it... fashionably late. :haha: No need to wait though... go right ahead. I'll catch up!

Whaaaat??? You're not going to be here??? It's tricky stuff this co-ordination lark! :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... I'm not actually going to be here... on time for the awards... consider it... fashionably late. :haha: No need to wait though... go right ahead. I'll catch up!
> 
> Whaaaat??? You're not going to be here??? It's tricky stuff this co-ordination lark! :shrug:Click to expand...

I have to leave in about... 10 minutes to go and collect my oldest DD but I will be back around 10 after. Not long at all. My absence is usually not missed at all in fact. :thumbup: No worries.


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having some cramping....boo. I wonder if AF is coming....
> Do you get cramping during the 2ww?
> 
> I did :)Click to expand...




Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having some cramping....boo. I wonder if AF is coming....
> Do you get cramping during the 2ww?
> 
> Definitely. I was cramping for about 2 or 3 weeks, yep yep. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Okay, great. Thank you, O Wise Ones :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was scary, I had trouble getting onto BnB! It kept telling me the site was too full, people must be coming in their droves to the Turtle Awards!!:haha:

How do I look? Are the flowers in the hair too much? 

Trin your cleavage in that dress! Magnificent!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

10 minutes...:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

I was having the same problem, Bethany! I was SCARED! :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That was scary, I had trouble getting onto BnB! It kept telling me the site was too full, people must be coming in their droves to the Turtle Awards!!:haha:
> 
> How do I look? Are the flowers in the hair too much?
> 
> Trin your cleavage in that dress! Magnificent!:thumbup:

Thanks holls...great shoulders and back :thumbup: And good call on the flowers :flower:

I had the same problem!!! I was very scared :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I was having the same problem, Bethany! I was SCARED! :nope:

snap! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That was scary, I had trouble getting onto BnB! It kept telling me the site was too full, people must be coming in their droves to the Turtle Awards!!:haha:
> 
> How do I look? Are the flowers in the hair too much?
> 
> Trin your cleavage in that dress! Magnificent!:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks holls...great shoulders and back :thumbup: And good call on the flowers :flower:
> 
> I had the same problem!!! I was very scared :shock:Click to expand...

I was going to call AOL !!!! :growlmad:


----------



## poas

MMMM...I am a very full turtle!
We had carrot and swede mash,honey roasted parsnips,cherry tomato and pork sausages and some griddled courgette......Do I get 'Most Bloated' award? lol


----------



## poas

MMMM...I am a very full turtle!
We had carrot and swede mash,honey roasted parsnips,cherry tomato and pork sausages and some griddled courgette......Do I get 'Most Bloated' award? lol


----------



## Mollykins

I ALSO had the same problem. :dohh: Busy BnB. :nope:


----------



## poas

Wow...again,double posting...crazy connection tonight indeed?!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I was having the same problem, Bethany! I was SCARED! :nope:
> 
> snap! :haha:Click to expand...

We are twins! LOL! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

It's almost time!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Newbie is here!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/applaudissements-185.gif


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Newbie is here!

Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/applaudissements-185.gif

you have been waiting all day to use that havent u!


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Newbie!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif

Oooooooo


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Newbie is here!
> 
> Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:Click to expand...

hello my doll! :hugs: how has pregnancy been treating u? *whispers as the TAs are about to start* :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/applaudissements-185.gif
> 
> you have been waiting all day to use that havent u!Click to expand...

All week:blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif
> 
> OoooooooClick to expand...

:rofl: is the the opening dance number?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh my god....

Ladies and gentlemen the first annual turtle awards are here :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Newbie is here!
> 
> Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hello my doll! :hugs: how has pregnancy been treating u? *whispers as the TAs are about to start* :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: shhh :shhh: we're starting soon


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif
> 
> OoooooooClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: is the the opening dance number?Click to expand...

:rofl: Courtesy of you! I will never forget page 1387!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Newbie is here!
> 
> Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hello my doll! :hugs: how has pregnancy been treating u? *whispers as the TAs are about to start* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: shhh :shhh: we're starting soonClick to expand...

Sorry trin


----------



## LunaLady

So exciting!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:shhh:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Newbie is here!
> 
> Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hello my doll! :hugs: how has pregnancy been treating u? *whispers as the TAs are about to start* :haha:Click to expand...

lets talk in hushed voices at the back _....good thanks....feel a little sick but thats about it 

hope your looking forward to the vacation :hugs_:


----------



## Sarachka

Where is kit??!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Newbie is here!
> 
> Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hello my doll! :hugs: how has pregnancy been treating u? *whispers as the TAs are about to start* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: shhh :shhh: we're starting soonClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry trinClick to expand...

sorry trin :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Newbie is here!
> 
> Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hello my doll! :hugs: how has pregnancy been treating u? *whispers as the TAs are about to start* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: shhh :shhh: we're starting soonClick to expand...

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/742/742463cw4ffygnxy.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Where is kit??!!

You're always kept waiting at big events like this. I think there are jugglers next.


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Newbie is here!
> 
> Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hello my doll! :hugs: how has pregnancy been treating u? *whispers as the TAs are about to start* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: shhh :shhh: we're starting soonClick to expand...
> 
> https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/742/742463cw4ffygnxy.gifClick to expand...

:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## LunaLady

:juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## LunaLady

Two rounds of jugglers! LOL!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Newbie is here!
> 
> Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hello my doll! :hugs: how has pregnancy been treating u? *whispers as the TAs are about to start* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: shhh :shhh: we're starting soonClick to expand...
> 
> https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/742/742463cw4ffygnxy.gifClick to expand...
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See I was right about the jugglers.


----------



## kit_cat

TA-TARA-TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
Ladies and ladies...may I welcome you all to the first annual (well we'll see) Turtle Awards :flower:

Please sit back and enjoy the fruits of your fellow turtle's labour....I'm sure you will be most pleased and impressed with the kind thoughts and dedications you are about to receive....


I hope you enjoy.....:flower:

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

Then after the jugglers I think there's Flash Gordon


----------



## LunaLady

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt; Yay!


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/854/854856viqyz5pktd.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

:flasher:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone!. My DH and I went out to breakfast then came home and took a nap on this snow day! Now I am trying to figure out what to do. I wanted to visit my dogs at my moms house but the roads are not good and I am not the best driver. :shrug: I better stay inside where its safe LOL.


----------



## Mollykins

I'm here just in time!


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to TrinityMom:

*Congratulations!! You are hereby given the honour of receiving the super sacrificing, clever humanitarian, amazing turtle award!!*

Lots of love from *mummyApril*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## poas

Whoopa!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! Your boob's fallen out your dress!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I'm here just in time!

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1630/1630112znu7d452ip.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

:wine: :beer: anyone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0027.gif


WHhhhhhhhooooooo HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to TrinityMom:
> 
> *Congratulations!! You are hereby given the honour of receiving the super sacrificing, clever humanitarian, amazing turtle award!!*
> 
> Lots of love from *mummyApril*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:cry: I'd like to thank my fellow turtles...:cry: without whom, none of this would have been possible. This award is for YOU!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to TrinityMom:
> 
> *Congratulations!! You are hereby given the honour of receiving the super sacrificing, clever humanitarian, amazing turtle award!!*
> 
> Lots of love from *mummyApril*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2050/2050133fwe4skuc84.gif


----------



## LunaLady

=D&gt; YAY Trin!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sshhh 
*applauds*

doesn't she look gorgeous?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit! Your boob's fallen out your dress!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> :wine: :beer: anyone?

got any schloer ???


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, very! :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to Lunalady:

*Congratulations!! You have been awarded the title of the Sweetest turtle with the cutest furbabies!!*

Lots of love from Crunchie

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :wine: :beer: anyone?

Oooh, lovely I'll take a flute of champagne if you don't mind.


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit! Your boob's fallen out your dress!!!!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

white bra with a black dress...tutt tutt


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







funny_pictures_dancing_cat_The_Newest_Sharenator-s500x375-103108-580.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1899/1899429ix0yflafza.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Too true! Let's here it for TRIN!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wooooo https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0027.gif HOoooooo lunalady!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :wine: :beer: anyone?
> 
> Oooh, lovely I'll take a flute of champagne if you don't mind.Click to expand...

Not for me thanks...I'll have in, oh, about 8 months :haha: Have one for me


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Lunalady:
> 
> *Congratulations!! You have been awarded the title of the Sweetest turtle with the cutest furbabies!!*
> 
> Lots of love from Crunchie
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2050/2050133fwe4skuc84.gif


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Lunalady:
> 
> *Congratulations!! You have been awarded the title of the Sweetest turtle with the cutest furbabies!!*
> 
> Lots of love from Crunchie
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Oh, thank you so much!!! I feel honored (or honoured!) to be a part of the Turtles!! Thank you ALL!!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww. I like this awards ceremony. Alcohol, sweet turtles... turtle boob flashers. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

YAY Luna!!!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

* brings and hands out a mix of glorious alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks * :smug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> * brings and hands out a mix of glorious alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks * :smug:

THanks!:beer:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> * brings and hands out a mix of glorious alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks * :smug:

your a lovely host !


----------



## LunaLady

:drunk:


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to Firstbaby25 (lovely Jaynie):

*Congratulations!! You are hereby recognised as the most PMA giving and determined TTCer turtle!!*

Lots of love from *newmummy*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Jaynie!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

=D&gt; Yay for Jaynie!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Firstbaby25 (lovely Jaynie):
> 
> *Congratulations!! You are hereby recognised as the most PMA giving and determined TTCer turtle!!*
> 
> Lots of love from *newmummy*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/58/58082au5028bj4k.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Youparoooo for jaynieeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I.just.can't.believe.it...

*wells up* 

I just feel so honoured and without you all. I'm nothing! 

Thank you thank you - I will treasure it! 

:smug: 

*runs from stage giddy*


----------



## Crunchie

Well done Jaynie and Trin xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This Turtle Award goes to Firstbaby25 (lovely Jaynie):
> 
> *Congratulations!! You are hereby recognised as the most PMA giving and determined TTCer turtle!!*
> 
> Lots of love from *newmummy*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/58/58082au5028bj4k.gifClick to expand...

Well done Jaynie! So true :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to *HollyMonkey:*

_*Congratulations!! The following honour is dedicated to you:

Honorary Doctor HollyMonkeypants is herby declared the most talented and creative TTCer turtle!!*_

Lots of love from *TrinityMom*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## LunaLady

Woooohooooo! Yay Bethany!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

So true Holly! So true!=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry::cry::cry:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/mini-respect-1392.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to *HollyMonkey:*
> 
> _*Congratulations!! The following honour is dedicated to you:
> 
> Honorary Doctor HollyMonkeypants is herby declared the most talented and creative TTC&#8217;er turtle!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *TrinityMom*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1744/1744285awamqelvzp.gif


----------



## Crunchie

go hollymonkeypants :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to poas (lovely Lissy):

_*Congratulations!! You are nominated as the greatest turtle mummy ever to your gorgeous son!!*_

Lots of love from *Babyhopes2010*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks mum for all those potatoes you bought me to do potato prints and encourage my creative side:hugs::thumbup::cry: Thanks dad for letting me use all your woodwork tools even when I was only 2:hugs::thumbup::cry: 

Thanks Trin for being Trin:hugs::thumbup::cry:

Thankyou ALL THE TURTLES:hug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to poas (lovely Lissy):
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You are nominated as the greatest turtle mummy ever to your gorgeous son!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Babyhopes2010*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1278/1278233phr1az1fhl.gif


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Lissy!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie, that clapping panda is about the cutest thing ever! Haha!


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to Crunchie:

_*Congratulations!! It has been decided that you deserve the most prestigious title of most well travelled and adventurous Frankenturtle!!*_

Lots of love from *emandi*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY Lissy Yummy Mummy!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Crunchie!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Everyone looks so beautiful...

Such an emotional night!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie!!! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Crunchie:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! It has been decided that you deserve the most prestigious title of most well travelled and adventurous Frankenturtle!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *emandi*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/972/972122dtuadhvrq0.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

[URL=https://www.sherv.net/hello.kitty-emoticon-217.html][IMG]https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/hello-kitty/clapping.gif[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Crunchie:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! It has been decided that you deserve the most prestigious title of most well travelled and adventurous Frankenturtle!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *emandi*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:cloud9:

I would like to thank Travelzoo for all those amazing deals they have for holiday adventures.......and a DH who seems to follow me on my jollys and never moans when I say..... "I have seen this deal "......

Big :hugs: to emandi


----------



## addie25

yay turtles :happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

BRAVO MY FRANKENCRUUUUUUUNCHIE!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/c074.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie you have an impressive range of clapping bears:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> BRAVO MY FRANKENCRUUUUUUUNCHIE!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/c074.gif

without you none of this would have been possible :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie you have an impressive range of clapping bears:haha:

I agree! I'm jealous!


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!

That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie you have an impressive range of clapping bears:haha:

I wonder whats next :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> newbie you have an impressive range of clapping bears:haha:
> 
> I agree! I'm jealous!Click to expand...

it's amazing what u can find on the net these days! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...

*whispers* I think it's silk


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...

very nice indeed!

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1805/1805793ot7a7lcfpo.gif


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> very nice indeed!
> 
> https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1805/1805793ot7a7lcfpo.gifClick to expand...

AWWW where did you get the twirling princess!!!! So cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* I think it's silkClick to expand...

I think you're right Trin. :shhh: Looks classy anyway. Would you like some more fizzy water?


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> very nice indeed!
> 
> https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1805/1805793ot7a7lcfpo.gifClick to expand...

:blush: trin you'd never guess you had 3 kids & holly you look my age!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> very nice indeed!
> 
> https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1805/1805793ot7a7lcfpo.gifClick to expand...
> 
> AWWW where did you get the twirling princess!!!! So cute!Click to expand...

www.glitter-graphics.com
Love them!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* I think it's silkClick to expand...
> 
> I think you're right Trin. :shhh: Looks classy anyway. Would you like some more fizzy water?Click to expand...

Ooh! Yes please. Twist of lime and lemongrass please

(DH keeps trying to have a conversation with me...during the awards ceremony....silly boy :haha:)


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433974gp1poj7g3d.gif

Yay! How fun! :)


----------



## addie25

Anyone have a suggestions on what I should eat for a snack. Now I don't really want a snack I want a big spread lol!!!:haha: I am so hungry even tho I just ate.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Anyone have a suggestions on what I should eat for a snack. Now I don't really want a snack I want a big spread lol!!!:haha: I am so hungry even tho I just ate.

Boysenberry jelly waffles. Mmmm.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* I think it's silkClick to expand...
> 
> I think you're right Trin. :shhh: Looks classy anyway. Would you like some more fizzy water?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Yes please. Twist of lime and lemongrass please
> 
> (DH keeps trying to have a conversation with me...during the awards ceremony....silly boy :haha:)Click to expand...

That's nothing! My dh thought I'd chop carrots during the ceremony! In this dress?:wacko: Ok, we women multi-task but have you ever seen Johnny (my ex) ask Vanessa to chop carrots half way through the Oscars? I ask you!:growlmad:Think I made the wrong choice, should have stuck with Johnny:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a suggestions on what I should eat for a snack. Now I don't really want a snack I want a big spread lol!!!:haha: I am so hungry even tho I just ate.
> 
> Boysenberry jelly waffles. Mmmm.Click to expand...

MMMMMM never had that be4


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to emandi:

_*Congratulations!! The following dedication has been made in your honour:

Emandi is so sweet! I've never seen her say anything mean and she's very very positive for her fellow turtles. She is always supportive even when she is feeling insecure herself. She has a beautiful little girl and its just a matter of time before her family grows. She really deserves this and the award of the most generous of spirit turtle!!*_

Lots of love from *Sarachka*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a suggestions on what I should eat for a snack. Now I don't really want a snack I want a big spread lol!!!:haha: I am so hungry even tho I just ate.
> 
> Boysenberry jelly waffles. Mmmm.Click to expand...
> 
> MMMMMM never had that be4Click to expand...

Very good! You can choose to have the boysenberry syrup instead of course... or not have boysenberry,... you do have options. Mmm. Oh I am starving now! Waffles anyone?? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful...
> 
> Such an emotional night!
> 
> That dress really flatters your hips and waist:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* I think it's silkClick to expand...
> 
> I think you're right Trin. :shhh: Looks classy anyway. Would you like some more fizzy water?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Yes please. Twist of lime and lemongrass please
> 
> (DH keeps trying to have a conversation with me...during the awards ceremony....silly boy :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing! My dh thought I'd chop carrots during the ceremony! In this dress?:wacko: Ok, we women multi-task but have you ever seen Johnny (my ex) ask Vanessa to chop carrots half way through the Oscars? I ask you!:growlmad:Think I made the wrong choice, should have stuck with Johnny:shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmm...but would Johnny swing his willy at you? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi awarded herself? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to emandi:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! The following dedication has been made in your honour:
> 
> Emandi is so sweet! I've never seen her say anything mean and she's very very positive for her fellow turtles. She is always supportive even when she is feeling insecure herself. She has a beautiful little girl and its just a matter of time before her family grows. She really deserves this and the award of the most generous of spirit turtle!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *emandi*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1195/1195916kkbukyhryn.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/532/532985jxfhvfi1fx.gif ooo thanks newbie!!!:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Emandi awarded herself? :haha:

i wasn't going to say anything, :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Congrats/clapping.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Trin? Quick question... is it all right for a preggy turtle to have honey?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Emandi awarded herself? :haha:

Must be porridge preggie brain setting in early :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a suggestions on what I should eat for a snack. Now I don't really want a snack I want a big spread lol!!!:haha: I am so hungry even tho I just ate.
> 
> Boysenberry jelly waffles. Mmmm.Click to expand...
> 
> MMMMMM never had that be4Click to expand...
> 
> Very good! You can choose to have the boysenberry syrup instead of course... or not have boysenberry,... you do have options. Mmm. Oh I am starving now! Waffles anyone?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes send some over!!!!!!!!! MMMMM I love food its all I think about.My students give me suggestions all day on what I should eat for dinner LOL bc they know I loveeeeeeeee food!


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY! for my gorgeous lovely gentle Emandi :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin? Quick question... is it all right for a preggy turtle to have honey?

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to Mollykins:

_*Congratulations!! You are now officially considered to have earned the title of most well informed, best racked and positive turtle!!*_

Lots of love from *Lunalady*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin? Quick question... is it all right for a preggy turtle to have honey?
> 
> Yep :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh good. I am craving a peanut butter, apple jelly, and honey sandwich.... is that bad? :blush:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Mollykins:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You are now officially considered to have earned the title of most well informed, best racked and positive turtle!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Lunalady*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY MOLLY!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a suggestions on what I should eat for a snack. Now I don't really want a snack I want a big spread lol!!!:haha: I am so hungry even tho I just ate.
> 
> Boysenberry jelly waffles. Mmmm.Click to expand...
> 
> MMMMMM never had that be4Click to expand...
> 
> Very good! You can choose to have the boysenberry syrup instead of course... or not have boysenberry,... you do have options. Mmm. Oh I am starving now! Waffles anyone?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

ssshhhh:shhh: Pay Attention Mollykinssssss!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Mollykins:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You are now officially considered to have earned the title of most well informed, best racked and positive turtle!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Lunalady*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a suggestions on what I should eat for a snack. Now I don't really want a snack I want a big spread lol!!!:haha: I am so hungry even tho I just ate.
> 
> Boysenberry jelly waffles. Mmmm.Click to expand...
> 
> MMMMMM never had that be4Click to expand...
> 
> Very good! You can choose to have the boysenberry syrup instead of course... or not have boysenberry,... you do have options. Mmm. Oh I am starving now! Waffles anyone?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> ssshhhh:shhh: Pay Attention Mollykinssssss!!!Click to expand...

I'm sorry! She spoke food and I haven't had any lunch yet. :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Mollykins:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You are now officially considered to have earned the title of most well informed, best racked and positive turtle!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Lunalady*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/649/649416vhrzd1vjpf.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Best rack eh? :haha: Thank you so much LunaLady and all my fellow turtles. Without you, the awards wouldn't even have come to pass; you all have made this thread what it is. I am so lucky and honoured to know all of you. :hugs: 

Aww crap... :sad2: :sad2: :sad2:


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/475/475010nw15gbkh91.gif Yay!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Emandi awarded herself? :haha:

Ooopsies...my cut and pasting fingers are *SMOKIN'!!* I have edited to make it right...sorry :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Can we clear the emandi blunder? Who really awarded emandi?


----------



## addie25

AHH my DH said I just ate and should not eat again so soon!!!! EXCUSE ME lol but Ill eat when I am hungry and I am STARVING.

OH yay just got a text from him. He said he will make me chicken and fries!!!!!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## firstbaby25

Seen it..


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: YAY FOR MOLLYKINS!

When I was groping for a thread to alight on as a new BnB member and I stumbled across Molly and her friendly banter I felt like I'd found a home:hugs: And now, several months on, although still "Not Pregnant" I am "Happy 9-10" :happydance:

Thanks Molly for all your fun and love over the last few months:hug::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to mummyApril:

_*Congratulations!! You are hereby declared to be the prettiest Princess producing turtle EVER!!*_

Lots of love from *Firstbaby25 (Jaynie)*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## newbie_ttc

very nice holly! i second that! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to mummyApril:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You are hereby declared to be the prettiest Princess producing turtle EVER!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Firstbaby25 (Jaynie)*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2011/2011897sds80b9h7f.gif


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, April!!! Wooohoo!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: YAY FOR MOLLYKINS!
> 
> When I was groping for a thread to alight on as a new BnB member and I stumbled across Molly and her friendly banter I felt like I'd found a home:hugs: And now, several months on, although still "Not Pregnant" I am "Happy 9-10" :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly for all your fun and love over the last few months:hug::cry::cry::cry:

:sad2: I don't know what to say... :sad2: I'm glad my OH isn't here... he'd think I've lost my head... bawling like a baby. :sad2:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for April! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY! For Mummy april!!!Mummy of Princesses!!https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/532/532985jxfhvfi1fx.gif


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to Babyhopes2010: (lovely Clare)

_Although not able to be here tonight, I hope Clare takes this award in the spirit it is intended. We turtles all appreciate everything she's been through and this lovely award is very fitting. I hope she thinks so too._

_*Congratulations!! You are hereby honoured for being the turtle who recognises her goals and never gives up on them.*_

Lots of love from *poas (Lissy)*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## LunaLady

:hugs: to Clare! What a lovely award!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm coming to you live via satellite link up connection from bed!


----------



## Mollykins

Here here!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Babyhopes2010: (lovely Clare)
> 
> _Although not able to be here tonight, I hope Clare takes this award in the spirit it is intended. We turtles all appreciate everything she's been through and this lovely award is very fitting. I hope she thinks so too._
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You are hereby honoured for being the turtle who recognises her goals and never gives up on them.*_
> 
> Lots of love from *poas (Lissy)*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1738/1738278havpzcv4r5.gif
Lots of love to u babyhopes!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: YAY FOR MOLLYKINS!
> 
> When I was groping for a thread to alight on as a new BnB member and I stumbled across Molly and her friendly banter I felt like I'd found a home:hugs: And now, several months on, although still "Not Pregnant" I am "Happy 9-10" :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly for all your fun and love over the last few months:hug::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :sad2: I don't know what to say... :sad2: I'm glad my OH isn't here... he'd think I've lost my head... bawling like a baby. :sad2:Click to expand...

I've been explaining in snatched and badly translated phrases what I'm doing to my DH! I think he thinks I have finally completely lost it!!!:fool:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: YAY FOR MOLLYKINS!
> 
> When I was groping for a thread to alight on as a new BnB member and I stumbled across Molly and her friendly banter I felt like I'd found a home:hugs: And now, several months on, although still "Not Pregnant" I am "Happy 9-10" :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly for all your fun and love over the last few months:hug::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :sad2: I don't know what to say... :sad2: I'm glad my OH isn't here... he'd think I've lost my head... bawling like a baby. :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been explaining in snatched and badly translated phrases what I'm doing to my DH! I think he thinks I have finally completely lost it!!!:fool:Click to expand...

LOL!!! Mine thinks I lost it long ago!


----------



## firstbaby25

Phone may die! 

Dying to keep it alive for all awards!

Sarachka! Darling, hope you're enjoying the awards!


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to Sarachka:

_*Congratulations!! The following dedication and award has been made in your honour:*_
_*You give so much of yourself to other people and we are lucky to experience your generosity and kind spirit. From organizing donations for the orphans to creating delightful siggys for your fellow turtles to always being ready and armed with clever and humorous words of encouragement. For all this and more, you are hereby awarded the Turtle with the Heart of Gold Award!!*_

Lots of love from *Mollykins*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes, For tonight I just have millions of hugs, there's time to talk another day, you'll get through this :hugs::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Sarachka

Yo, Holly, Emandi, Trin, Molly etc, I'm really happy for you, and imma let you finish .... 

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e204/mca8690/imma_let_you_finish20.jpg

But kit is one of the best turtles _of all time!_

Here's my award ambush to you Kitteh the Pretteh!! Thanks for putting these awards together!

Sarachka exits stage left chased by security


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Sarachka:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! The following dedication and award has been made in your honour:*_
> _*You give so much of yourself to other people and we are lucky to experience your generosity and kind spirit. From organizing donations for the orphans to creating delightful siggys for your fellow turtles to always being ready and armed with clever and humorous words of encouragement. For all this and more, you are hereby awarded the Turtle with the Heart of Gold Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Mollykins*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1172/1172625s1h7w6wr60.gif


----------



## LunaLady

What a sweet award for Sarachka!! Much deserved! Yay! https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433965qzur0la2nd.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Yo, Holly, Emandi, Trin, Molly etc, I'm really happy for you, and imma let you finish ....
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e204/mca8690/imma_let_you_finish20.jpg[\img]
> 
> But kit is one of the best turtles [I]of all time![\I]
> 
> Here's my award ambush to you Kitteh the Pretteh!! Thanks for putting these awards together!
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> Sarachka exits stage left chased by security[/QUOTE]
> 
> [img]https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2056/2056435t23vtdelto.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

OOOOOOOOOOOO my Lovely Sarachka!!!!!! MYAgressivePassiveLover!!!! Congrats! You deserve a million times over THE HEART OF GOLD  award:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Sarachka:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! The following dedication and award has been made in your honour:*_
> _*You give so much of yourself to other people and we are lucky to experience your generosity and kind spirit. From organizing donations for the orphans to creating delightful siggys for your fellow turtles to always being ready and armed with clever and humorous words of encouragement. For all this and more, you are hereby awarded the Turtle with the Heart of Gold Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Mollykins*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

OMG!!! I didn't expect to cry!!!!! Thanks Molly!!! X x x x x x


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This Turtle Award goes to Sarachka:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! The following dedication and award has been made in your honour:*_
> _*You give so much of yourself to other people and we are lucky to experience your generosity and kind spirit. From organizing donations for the orphans to creating delightful siggys for your fellow turtles to always being ready and armed with clever and humorous words of encouragement. For all this and more, you are hereby awarded the Turtle with the Heart of Gold Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Mollykins*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> OMG!!! I didn't expect to cry!!!!! Thanks Molly!!! X x x x x xClick to expand...

You're so welcome sweets. :hugs: You deserve it to be sure. *throws flowers on stage* :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

I actually have welled up!!!


----------



## kit_cat

This Turtle Award goes to newmummy:

_*Congratulations!! You have more than earned the title of the *_Mu lticoloured Size 6 _*Multiquote Award!!*_

Lots of love from *HollyMonkey (Bethany)*

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## addie25

I am enjoying the award ceremony. The food I ordered just arrived so now I get to munch and read at the same time!!! MY DH MADE ME MY CHICKEN AND FRIES!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This Turtle Award goes to Sarachka:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! The following dedication and award has been made in your honour:*_
> _*You give so much of yourself to other people and we are lucky to experience your generosity and kind spirit. From organizing donations for the orphans to creating delightful siggys for your fellow turtles to always being ready and armed with clever and humorous words of encouragement. For all this and more, you are hereby awarded the Turtle with the Heart of Gold Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Mollykins*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> OMG!!! I didn't expect to cry!!!!! Thanks Molly!!! X x x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> You're so welcome sweets. :hugs: You deserve it to be sure. *throws flowers on stage* :winkwink:Click to expand...

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1729/1729383vtweyy4ogv.gif


----------



## kit_cat

TA-TARA-TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

And that concludes the most prestigious Turtle Awards.

I hope you enjoyed this evening's entertainment and I say with sincerity..

:flower:THANK YOU:flower:

..for taking part and contributing with such thought and kindness to your fellow turtles.

THE END :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to newmummy:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You have more than earned the title of the *_Mu lticoloured Size 6 _*Multiquote Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *HollyMonkey (Bethany)*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2064/2064243igjic98n26.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Now hold on one bloomin' second. WHERE IS KIT'S AWARD?!?!?!


----------



## Sarachka

Kit you really have been the hostess with the mostest tonight. Way better than Ant & Dec!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay NewMummy for the award!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Now hold on one bloomin' second. WHERE IS KIT'S AWARD?!?!?!

Look a couple of pages back, I ran on stage and ambushed her with one. Taylor swift was trying to claim it! The cheek!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yeah, Kit! Where's your award?!?! https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433969ae6mmke05q.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1169/1169425oabd8or7qu.gif

GOOD JOB KIT!!

Congrats to all the recipients!
https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1885/1885020fup55pe66h.gif

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1836/1836542t7sa122881.gif

darn paparazzi!


----------



## new mummy2010

im here only for a min very tired how did they go? lots of pgs i will try catch up on them tomorrow


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Now hold on one bloomin' second. WHERE IS KIT'S AWARD?!?!?!
> 
> Look a couple of pages back, I ran on stage and ambushed her with one. Taylor swift was trying to claim it! The cheek!!Click to expand...

Oh, got it. :)

KIT - YOU ARE AWESOME! https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/81/81824br5uyrfrsr.gif

Thanks so much for the lovely awards ceremony! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For me Kit you are the kindest and the most attentive turtle, always one to remember and comment on other people's preoccupations before your own:hugs: For me you win The Most Generous Turtle Award:hugs:
I love you:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, I'm off to take a break. Perhaps get my girl furkid out for a walk. She's been bugging me during the awards ceremony!


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone :D how are you all im so sorry for being really crap at coming on here! i have just noticed that awards have been given out i am going to have a quick scan :D hope youre all well xx


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to newmummy:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You have more than earned the title of the *_Mu lticoloured Size 6 _*Multiquote Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *HollyMonkey (Bethany)*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Thanks Bethany lmao:haha:i do try so you all can see!!! 

I will catch up tomorrow falling asleep damn boring meeting:hugs:

well done everyone and thank you kit:hugs:

hope jaynie liked her award :kiss:


good night all


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Kit! You're Da Best!I've never bounced and sniggered so much at a computer screen:haha:

Thanks so much Kit, you're such an ace team leader.:flower: You will be sorely missed by your work colleagues when you take your maternity leave, but By Golly! what a Mummy! you will be instead:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> THANKS KIT!You're da best!!!!:flower:[/COLOR]I've never bounced and sniggered so much at a computer screen:haha:[/SIZE]
> 
> Thanks so much Kit, you're such an ace team leader.:flower: You will be sorely missed by your work colleagues when you take your maternity leave, but By Golly! what a Mummy! you will be instead:hugs:



your going to start me off.... its so true !!!!:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This Turtle Award goes to newmummy:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You have more than earned the title of the *_Mu lticoloured Size 6 _*Multiquote Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *HollyMonkey (Bethany)*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> Thanks Bethany lmao:haha:i do try so you all can see!!!
> 
> I will catch up tomorrow falling asleep damn boring meeting:hugs:
> 
> well done everyone and thank you kit:hugs:
> 
> hope jaynie liked her award :kiss:
> 
> 
> good night allClick to expand...

You panicked me newmummy, the last couple of days I saw no size 6 and no colour:shock: But lots of multiquote:haha::haha::haha:

nighty night my lovely:kiss::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to mummyApril:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You are hereby declared to be the prettiest Princess producing turtle EVER!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Firstbaby25 (Jaynie)*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

ah i have just seen this thankyou darling, and thankyou to all of you turtles for all the support you have shown me since i appeared here in December, youre all such a lovely group and all deserve lots of babies! xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THANKS KIT!You're da best!!!!:flower:[/COLOR]I've never bounced and sniggered so much at a computer screen:haha:[/SIZE]
> 
> Thanks so much Kit, you're such an ace team leader.:flower: You will be sorely missed by your work colleagues when you take your maternity leave, but By Golly! what a Mummy! you will be instead:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> your going to start me off.... its so true !!!!:cry:Click to expand...



You too Cruuuuunchie! You're gonna be a mummy:hugs: 'Tis just da best job that ever 'twas :cry::cry::cry: Omg all these delicious future mummykins:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yo, Holly, Emandi, Trin, Molly etc, I'm really happy for you, and imma let you finish ....
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e204/mca8690/imma_let_you_finish20.jpg
> 
> But kit is one of the best turtles _of all time!_
> 
> Here's my award ambush to you Kitteh the Pretteh!! Thanks for putting these awards together!
> 
> Sarachka exits stage left chased by security

:cry::cry:

I've never been ambushed quite so beautifully...or by Kanye West :nope: It's......it's.....overwhelming :cry:

Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THANKS KIT!You're da best!!!!:flower:[/COLOR]I've never bounced and sniggered so much at a computer screen:haha:[/SIZE]
> 
> Thanks so much Kit, you're such an ace team leader.:flower: You will be sorely missed by your work colleagues when you take your maternity leave, but By Golly! what a Mummy! you will be instead:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> your going to start me off.... its so true !!!!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You too Cruuuuunchie! You're gonna be a mummy:hugs: 'Tis just da best job that ever 'twas :cry::cry::cry: Omg all these delicious future mummykins:hugs:Click to expand...



group hug :hugs:

I just hope my LO is just as lovely as yours ...she is so lovely 

:hugs:

someone say something rude ....... :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

wow how emotional am i reading all of those so nice all of you Kit you are fabulous hunny i need to pull myself together this is not a cool look lol x


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yo, Holly, Emandi, Trin, Molly etc, I'm really happy for you, and imma let you finish ....
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e204/mca8690/imma_let_you_finish20.jpg
> 
> But kit is one of the best turtles _of all time!_
> 
> Here's my award ambush to you Kitteh the Pretteh!! Thanks for putting these awards together!
> 
> Sarachka exits stage left chased by security
> 
> :cry::cry:
> 
> I've never been ambushed quite so beautifully...or by Kanye West :nope: It's......it's.....overwhelming :cry:
> 
> Thank you so much :hugs:Click to expand...

careful..... he aint nothing but a golddigger :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> im here only for a min very tired how did they go? lots of pgs i will try catch up on them tomorrow

Sorry lovely..I did leave yours till last...you'll see tomorrow. Sleep well :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> For me Kit you are the kindest and the most attentive turtle, always one to remember and comment on other people's preoccupations before your own:hugs: For me you win The Most Generous Turtle Award:hugs:
> I love you:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry: Really though..I think that's one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me :cry:

Thank you:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Kit! You're Da Best!I've never bounced and sniggered so much at a computer screen:haha:
> 
> Thanks so much Kit, you're such an ace team leader.:flower: You will be sorely missed by your work colleagues when you take your maternity leave, but By Golly! what a Mummy! you will be instead:hugs:

:cry::cry::cry:

I'm off again:cry:...thanks, you're so kind :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yo, Holly, Emandi, Trin, Molly etc, I'm really happy for you, and imma let you finish ....
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e204/mca8690/imma_let_you_finish20.jpg
> 
> But kit is one of the best turtles _of all time!_
> 
> Here's my award ambush to you Kitteh the Pretteh!! Thanks for putting these awards together!
> 
> Sarachka exits stage left chased by security
> 
> :cry::cry:
> 
> I've never been ambushed quite so beautifully...or by Kanye West :nope: It's......it's.....overwhelming :cry:
> 
> Thank you so much :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> careful..... he aint nothing but a golddigger :wacko:Click to expand...

I don't even know who this shiny muscled man is? Not a BnB gatecrasher I hope? Not sure there are enough biscuits to go round:jo:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I'll explain my post ... Which btw is one of the best posts ... Of all time!

A couple of years ago during some awards like the amercan music awards Taylor Swift got the award for best video. kayne west, part time rap star, full time lunatic storm the stage with a drunken rant to Taylor about how Beyonce should have won. His little speech is now legendary and goes as such ...

*"Yo, Taylor. I'm really happy for you, Imma let you finish but Beyonce had one of the best videos of all time."*


----------



## kit_cat

Pheweeeeee....what a night....my feet are killing me in these heels :winkwink:

That was fun though wasn't it? Sorry there were gaps between posts...this bloomin' machine kept freezing and B&B wasn't always playing the game either! :growlmad:

Also, really sorry to newbie and addie....we haven't left you guys out, it's just you weren't around when we cooked up this crazy notion. I hope you'll forgive me and will take part if we do this again? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THANKS KIT!You're da best!!!!:flower:[/COLOR]I've never bounced and sniggered so much at a computer screen:haha:[/SIZE]
> 
> Thanks so much Kit, you're such an ace team leader.:flower: You will be sorely missed by your work colleagues when you take your maternity leave, but By Golly! what a Mummy! you will be instead:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> your going to start me off.... its so true !!!!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You too Cruuuuunchie! You're gonna be a mummy:hugs: 'Tis just da best job that ever 'twas :cry::cry::cry: Omg all these delicious future mummykins:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> group hug :hugs:
> 
> I just hope my LO is just as lovely as yours ...she is so lovely
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> someone say something rude ....... :cry:Click to expand...



Big Sausage:tease:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THANKS KIT!You're da best!!!!:flower:[/COLOR]I've never bounced and sniggered so much at a computer screen:haha:[/SIZE]
> 
> Thanks so much Kit, you're such an ace team leader.:flower: You will be sorely missed by your work colleagues when you take your maternity leave, but By Golly! what a Mummy! you will be instead:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> your going to start me off.... its so true !!!!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You too Cruuuuunchie! You're gonna be a mummy:hugs: 'Tis just da best job that ever 'twas :cry::cry::cry: Omg all these delicious future mummykins:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> group hug :hugs:
> 
> I just hope my LO is just as lovely as yours ...she is so lovely
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> someone say something rude ....... :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big Sausage:tease:Click to expand...



Holly....that's so not rude :shrug:

FARTYPOOPYPANTS!! :tease:.....now that's a bit rude but i think we need Sarachka's help here :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Pheweeeeee....what a night....my feet are killing me in these heels :winkwink:
> 
> That was fun though wasn't it? Sorry there were gaps between posts...this bloomin' machine kept freezing and B&B wasn't always playing the game either! :growlmad:
> 
> Also, really sorry to newbie and addie....we haven't left you guys out, it's just you weren't around when we cooked up this crazy notion. I hope you'll forgive me and will take part if we do this again? :flower:

You were fab Kit,:thumbup: I know what you mean about the heels! Can't wait to get mine off! I'm off to bed soon, I'll be seeing the twinkling lights and hearing the applause all night in my dreams, what an evening:cloud9: And it went as smoothly as a smooth thing, thanks to your fab organisation:hugs: Trin fell asleep near the end, and Molly kept talking about food, but what can you expect from these Preggy Turtles hey?:winkwink:

Sleep tight m'loverly:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

psssssssst Molly...

The front page 1000'th post section needs a quick update :-$ :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THANKS KIT!You're da best!!!!:flower:[/COLOR]I've never bounced and sniggered so much at a computer screen:haha:[/SIZE]
> 
> Thanks so much Kit, you're such an ace team leader.:flower: You will be sorely missed by your work colleagues when you take your maternity leave, but By Golly! what a Mummy! you will be instead:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> your going to start me off.... its so true !!!!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You too Cruuuuunchie! You're gonna be a mummy:hugs: 'Tis just da best job that ever 'twas :cry::cry::cry: Omg all these delicious future mummykins:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> group hug :hugs:
> 
> I just hope my LO is just as lovely as yours ...she is so lovely
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> someone say something rude ....... :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big Sausage:tease:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Holly....that's so not rude :shrug:
> 
> FARTYPOOPYPANTS!! :tease:.....now that's a bit rude but i think we need Sarachka's help here :winkwink:Click to expand...



The word for 'late' in french was censored so I think they'll censor anything else I come up with:haha: Bloomers. Meat balls. Pubes.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Pheweeeeee....what a night....my feet are killing me in these heels :winkwink:
> 
> That was fun though wasn't it? Sorry there were gaps between posts...this bloomin' machine kept freezing and B&B wasn't always playing the game either! :growlmad:
> 
> Also, really sorry to newbie and addie....we haven't left you guys out, it's just you weren't around when we cooked up this crazy notion. I hope you'll forgive me and will take part if we do this again? :flower:
> 
> You were fab Kit,:thumbup: I know what you mean about the heels! Can't wait to get mine off! I'm off to bed soon, I'll be seeing the twinkling lights and hearing the applause all night in my dreams, what an evening:cloud9: And it went as smoothly as a smooth thing, thanks to your fab organisation:hugs: Trin fell asleep near the end, and Molly kept talking about food, but what can you expect from these Preggy Turtles hey?:winkwink:
> 
> Sleep tight m'loverly:kiss:Click to expand...

Ahhh thanks again lovely...sleep tight :sleep::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

When I was growing up my bestfriend was called nicola and she came from a really strict Christian family and she never swore. I remember once she got so worked up about something that she said "oh poo and wee!!".


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all:hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> When I was growing up my bestfriend was called nicola and she came from a really strict Christian family and she never swore. I remember once she got so worked up about something that she said "oh poo and wee!!".

Shocking! I had a friend who said 'Oh Ship'- we all took the urine out of her of course:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> When I was growing up my bestfriend was called nicola and she came from a really strict Christian family and she never swore. I remember once she got so worked up about something that she said "oh poo and wee!!".

Well that is truly shocking! :shock: I hope you called the police? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sweet turtles. I'm so sorry to have rushed off but I was STARVING! Oh and have I mentioned yet that this little raspberry HATES meat? I'm not a big meat-eater (my OH says I'm half-veggie :haha:) I am picky about what meat I do eat and all that but I made a fabulous chicken and garlic angel hair pasta dinner with salad and I had a couple bites of the pasta and thought I'd be sick. I sat at the table for a little while, took a cautious nibble at my salad and POOF! the salad was gone. :shrug: It's a mystery I tell you.


----------



## babyhopes2010

4 hours at hospital-will update in morning its a long story :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When I was growing up my bestfriend was called nicola and she came from a really strict Christian family and she never swore. I remember once she got so worked up about something that she said "oh poo and wee!!".
> 
> Well that is truly shocking! :shock: I hope you called the police? :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: I love it.


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> 4 hours at hospital-will update in morning its a long story :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> 4 hours at hospital-will update in morning its a long story :cry:

:hugs: Hope you're hanging in there.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sweet turtles. I'm so sorry to have rushed off but I was STARVING! Oh and have I mentioned yet that this little raspberry HATES meat? I'm not a big meat-eater (my OH says I'm half-veggie :haha:) I am picky about what meat I do eat and all that but I made a fabulous chicken and garlic angel hair pasta dinner with salad and I had a couple bites of the pasta and thought I'd be sick. I sat at the table for a little while, took a cautious nibble at my salad and POOF! the salad was gone. :shrug: It's a mystery I tell you.

Bebe wants what bebe wants! :shrug:

How are you doing anyway? We haven't had a chance to chat with all the activity :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Well I was doing so much better after my DH went to get his blood work. Feeling so positive. Then my mother-in-law texted me and asked if I wanted to move the date of my DH 30th bday party and how will i feel if the baby is sick. WHY AM I BEING ASKED THIS. As of now the baby is not sick and as everyone said the odds are in our favor. I am not going to stop my life because the slim chance of things going wrong and I am not going to act like my baby is sick till I know for sure and I really do not think the baby will be sick. She is so frustrating!


----------



## Crunchie

Bumholes 

night holly


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sweet turtles. I'm so sorry to have rushed off but I was STARVING! Oh and have I mentioned yet that this little raspberry HATES meat? I'm not a big meat-eater (my OH says I'm half-veggie :haha:) I am picky about what meat I do eat and all that but I made a fabulous chicken and garlic angel hair pasta dinner with salad and I had a couple bites of the pasta and thought I'd be sick. I sat at the table for a little while, took a cautious nibble at my salad and POOF! the salad was gone. :shrug: It's a mystery I tell you.
> 
> Bebe wants what bebe wants! :shrug:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? We haven't had a chance to chat with all the activity :wacko:Click to expand...

:shrug: I'm all right. Are you going to buy cute little preggy clothes soon?? :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well I was doing so much better after my DH went to get his blood work. Feeling so positive. Then my mother-in-law texted me and asked if I wanted to move the date of my DH 30th bday party and how will i feel if the baby is sick. WHY AM I BEING ASKED THIS. As of now the baby is not sick and as everyone said the odds are in our favor. I am not going to stop my life because the slim chance of things going wrong and I am not going to act like my baby is sick till I know for sure and I really do not think the baby will be sick. She is so frustrating!

To say this is insensitive would be putting it mildly addie...I'm a bit stunned that your MIL would even suggest this to you :shock:

You are of course right to disregard the question, it's ridiculous :nope: I don't get what she's playing at :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Well I was doing so much better after my DH went to get his blood work. Feeling so positive. Then my mother-in-law texted me and asked if I wanted to move the date of my DH 30th bday party and how will i feel if the baby is sick. WHY AM I BEING ASKED THIS. As of now the baby is not sick and as everyone said the odds are in our favor. I am not going to stop my life because the slim chance of things going wrong and I am not going to act like my baby is sick till I know for sure and I really do not think the baby will be sick. She is so frustrating!

Politely text her back with a, "I would prefer that we have his party on the same day as originally planned."


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sweet turtles. I'm so sorry to have rushed off but I was STARVING! Oh and have I mentioned yet that this little raspberry HATES meat? I'm not a big meat-eater (my OH says I'm half-veggie :haha:) I am picky about what meat I do eat and all that but I made a fabulous chicken and garlic angel hair pasta dinner with salad and I had a couple bites of the pasta and thought I'd be sick. I sat at the table for a little while, took a cautious nibble at my salad and POOF! the salad was gone. :shrug: It's a mystery I tell you.
> 
> Bebe wants what bebe wants! :shrug:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? We haven't had a chance to chat with all the activity :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: I'm all right. Are you going to buy cute little preggy clothes soon?? :cloud9:Click to expand...

Hmm, yes. I think that decision has just about been made for me. It had to happen some time though eh?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was doing so much better after my DH went to get his blood work. Feeling so positive. Then my mother-in-law texted me and asked if I wanted to move the date of my DH 30th bday party and how will i feel if the baby is sick. WHY AM I BEING ASKED THIS. As of now the baby is not sick and as everyone said the odds are in our favor. I am not going to stop my life because the slim chance of things going wrong and I am not going to act like my baby is sick till I know for sure and I really do not think the baby will be sick. She is so frustrating!
> 
> To say this is insensitive would be putting it mildly addie...I'm a bit stunned that your MIL would even suggest this to you :shock:
> 
> You are of course right to disregard the question, it's ridiculous :nope: I don't get what she's playing at :shrug:Click to expand...

She panics about everything in life and takes people with her on her little panic trips. Well obviously I would feel horrible if my dh was a carrier what do you think I would be feeling!!!!! She makes me so mad sometimes even tho I know she means no harm she is just freaking out inside.And why would I postpone my DH bday part for???? Hes turning 30 next week I am not going to push it a week what is that going to do. My respons to her is we are nothing thinking negative and if we get to the point where we learn the baby has this we will love them no matter what!!!!!! Again tho I really agree that the odds are in our favor and we wont have to hear bad news.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was doing so much better after my DH went to get his blood work. Feeling so positive. Then my mother-in-law texted me and asked if I wanted to move the date of my DH 30th bday party and how will i feel if the baby is sick. WHY AM I BEING ASKED THIS. As of now the baby is not sick and as everyone said the odds are in our favor. I am not going to stop my life because the slim chance of things going wrong and I am not going to act like my baby is sick till I know for sure and I really do not think the baby will be sick. She is so frustrating!
> 
> Politely text her back with a, "I would prefer that we have his party on the same day as originally planned."Click to expand...

I told her to stop acting as if my child is sick and continue with the party plans! You said it a littler nicer than I did. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sweet turtles. I'm so sorry to have rushed off but I was STARVING! Oh and have I mentioned yet that this little raspberry HATES meat? I'm not a big meat-eater (my OH says I'm half-veggie :haha:) I am picky about what meat I do eat and all that but I made a fabulous chicken and garlic angel hair pasta dinner with salad and I had a couple bites of the pasta and thought I'd be sick. I sat at the table for a little while, took a cautious nibble at my salad and POOF! the salad was gone. :shrug: It's a mystery I tell you.
> 
> Bebe wants what bebe wants! :shrug:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? We haven't had a chance to chat with all the activity :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: I'm all right. Are you going to buy cute little preggy clothes soon?? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, yes. I think that decision has just about been made for me. It had to happen some time though eh?Click to expand...

You are going to make me feel rotten for needing to be in maternity clothes so soon. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was doing so much better after my DH went to get his blood work. Feeling so positive. Then my mother-in-law texted me and asked if I wanted to move the date of my DH 30th bday party and how will i feel if the baby is sick. WHY AM I BEING ASKED THIS. As of now the baby is not sick and as everyone said the odds are in our favor. I am not going to stop my life because the slim chance of things going wrong and I am not going to act like my baby is sick till I know for sure and I really do not think the baby will be sick. She is so frustrating!
> 
> Politely text her back with a, "I would prefer that we have his party on the same day as originally planned."Click to expand...

...and then get Sarachka to post her a poo :winkwink: (only kidding)


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was doing so much better after my DH went to get his blood work. Feeling so positive. Then my mother-in-law texted me and asked if I wanted to move the date of my DH 30th bday party and how will i feel if the baby is sick. WHY AM I BEING ASKED THIS. As of now the baby is not sick and as everyone said the odds are in our favor. I am not going to stop my life because the slim chance of things going wrong and I am not going to act like my baby is sick till I know for sure and I really do not think the baby will be sick. She is so frustrating!
> 
> Politely text her back with a, "I would prefer that we have his party on the same day as originally planned."Click to expand...
> 
> I told her to stop acting as if my child is sick and continue with the party plans! You said it a littler nicer than I did. :shrug:Click to expand...

Truthfully, when someone gets my back up, I become very cold and formal. Anyone who knows me definitely recognizes the tone. :shock:


----------



## addie25

Lol poo to her!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was doing so much better after my DH went to get his blood work. Feeling so positive. Then my mother-in-law texted me and asked if I wanted to move the date of my DH 30th bday party and how will i feel if the baby is sick. WHY AM I BEING ASKED THIS. As of now the baby is not sick and as everyone said the odds are in our favor. I am not going to stop my life because the slim chance of things going wrong and I am not going to act like my baby is sick till I know for sure and I really do not think the baby will be sick. She is so frustrating!
> 
> Politely text her back with a, "I would prefer that we have his party on the same day as originally planned."Click to expand...
> 
> ...and then get Sarachka to post her a poo :winkwink: (only kidding)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## addie25

I am a hot blooded Italian and usually my French side comes out and I can restrain mysel. However, when it comes to my child apparently the Italian side kicks in and I kick butt! My baby is going to be just fine!


----------



## addie25

I just told my DH what she said and now he will prob call her and I will get a call telling me she is sorry. I do not want that call and I don't want him to call her I can handle myself. And she really wasn't trying to be mean she is just scared.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sweet turtles. I'm so sorry to have rushed off but I was STARVING! Oh and have I mentioned yet that this little raspberry HATES meat? I'm not a big meat-eater (my OH says I'm half-veggie :haha:) I am picky about what meat I do eat and all that but I made a fabulous chicken and garlic angel hair pasta dinner with salad and I had a couple bites of the pasta and thought I'd be sick. I sat at the table for a little while, took a cautious nibble at my salad and POOF! the salad was gone. :shrug: It's a mystery I tell you.
> 
> Bebe wants what bebe wants! :shrug:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? We haven't had a chance to chat with all the activity :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: I'm all right. Are you going to buy cute little preggy clothes soon?? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, yes. I think that decision has just about been made for me. It had to happen some time though eh?Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to make me feel rotten for needing to be in maternity clothes so soon. :nope:Click to expand...

Oh no,no,nooooooooooo...that's not my intention at all (I'm so insensitive sometimes) It's just that as this is my first bebe and it's still really tiny, I know it's a pizza belly I have, not a prego one :nope: You my dear are onto your third bebe and your body will simply remember and oblige the changes more quickly than mine. At the mo' my abs are putting up a bit of a fight :bodyb:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am a hot blooded Italian and usually my French side comes out and I can restrain mysel. However, when it comes to my child apparently the Italian side kicks in and I kick butt! My baby is going to be just fine!

GO ADDIE!! GO ADDIE!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok turtles...it's that time again and I have been on B&B ALL night tonight :shock:....literally I have barely even gone for a pee! 

Time to sleep..my eyes are tired :sleep:

Good night one and all :hugs: Thanks again for the laughs :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433968jqv5rdp8m9.gif

I hope you Turtles across the pond are sleeping soundly! :sleep:

Still no AF today.... arm pit/boobs still hurt and my nipples hurt quite a bit. Mild cramping. It feels different than usually PMS cramps, though. More like quick stabbing pain than the dull ache I usually have. I don't want to trick myself into thinking it is different, though, because I won't be surprised if AF comes any time, now.

According to when I had EWCM, I'm 10 or 11 DPO today... I really want to test - I really do; but I want it to say BFP, not BFN. I'm mustering all my willpower to continue and hold out to test. 

This is me... just waiting https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433975a2uspoxs0v.gif

Thanks Newbie for getting me addicted to those glitter graphics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I am a hot blooded Italian and usually my French side comes out and I can restrain mysel. However, when it comes to my child apparently the Italian side kicks in and I kick butt! My baby is going to be just fine!
> 
> GO ADDIE!! GO ADDIE!! :happydance:Click to expand...

THANKS KIT! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sweet turtles. I'm so sorry to have rushed off but I was STARVING! Oh and have I mentioned yet that this little raspberry HATES meat? I'm not a big meat-eater (my OH says I'm half-veggie :haha:) I am picky about what meat I do eat and all that but I made a fabulous chicken and garlic angel hair pasta dinner with salad and I had a couple bites of the pasta and thought I'd be sick. I sat at the table for a little while, took a cautious nibble at my salad and POOF! the salad was gone. :shrug: It's a mystery I tell you.
> 
> Bebe wants what bebe wants! :shrug:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? We haven't had a chance to chat with all the activity :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: I'm all right. Are you going to buy cute little preggy clothes soon?? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, yes. I think that decision has just about been made for me. It had to happen some time though eh?Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to make me feel rotten for needing to be in maternity clothes so soon. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no,no,nooooooooooo...that's not my intention at all (I'm so insensitive sometimes) It's just that as this is my first bebe and it's still really tiny, I know it's a pizza belly I have, not a prego one :nope: You my dear are onto your third bebe and your body will simply remember and oblige the changes more quickly than mine. At the mo' my abs are putting up a bit of a fight :bodyb:Click to expand...

I know you don't mean any harm. :hugs: I'm just being overly sensitive- my waist is nearly completely gone and this nausea and exhaustion has led me to be uncharacteristically... sloth- like. As my oldest was wont to say as a toddler, "I just can't like it." :nope: OH has the day off tomorrow so I am going to take him and lean on his energy as a crutch and we are going to do all sorts of fun, active things. :thumbup: I really do need to get that branch. I can't wait to be finished and show you all before I give it away. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433968jqv5rdp8m9.gif
> 
> I hope you Turtles across the pond are sleeping soundly! :sleep:
> 
> Still no AF today.... arm pit/boobs still hurt and my nipples hurt quite a bit. Mild cramping. It feels different than usually PMS cramps, though. More like quick stabbing pain than the dull ache I usually have. I don't want to trick myself into thinking it is different, though, because I won't be surprised if AF comes any time, now.
> 
> According to when I had EWCM, I'm 10 or 11 DPO today... I really want to test - I really do; but I want it to say BFP, not BFN. I'm mustering all my willpower to continue and hold out to test.
> 
> This is me... just waiting https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433975a2uspoxs0v.gif
> 
> Thanks Newbie for getting me addicted to those glitter graphics!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was 10 dpo when I got my faint bfp and I didn't have your "for sure" symptoms. :thumbup: Oh me, I wish you would :test: in the morning! Oh and by the way... it's called an STN(small tiny negative)... not BFN. Just so you know. :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, Molly. You've convinced me. I'll test. I'm so scared to see a BFN, though! But, really it won't be a big deal. I have to remind myself of that... it was a weird month with my uber sickness and late O and whatnot... I'll be surprised if I am actually pregnant - but either way I just want something to happen!! And I'm really fine with AF showing up, it's not a big deal! For some reason I'm making it a big deal.... what a weirdo I am!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Okay, Molly. You've convinced me. I'll test. I'm so scared to see a BFN, though! But, really it won't be a big deal. I have to remind myself of that... it was a weird month with my uber sickness and late O and whatnot... I'll be surprised if I am actually pregnant - but either way I just want something to happen!! And I'm really fine with AF showing up, it's not a big deal! For some reason I'm making it a big deal.... what a weirdo I am!!

Okay, how about this then... you take the test, wait 3 minutes, close your eyes and take a picture. THEN, without looking, upload it, and post it for us to see... we'll tell you if there is a second line. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay, Molly. You've convinced me. I'll test. I'm so scared to see a BFN, though! But, really it won't be a big deal. I have to remind myself of that... it was a weird month with my uber sickness and late O and whatnot... I'll be surprised if I am actually pregnant - but either way I just want something to happen!! And I'm really fine with AF showing up, it's not a big deal! For some reason I'm making it a big deal.... what a weirdo I am!!
> 
> Okay, how about this then... you take the test, wait 3 minutes, close your eyes and take a picture. THEN, without looking, upload it, and post it for us to see... we'll tell you if there is a second line. :haha:Click to expand...

Very funny :haha:
I'll POAS and post a picture for you, Molly :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

My turtle ladies!
The intertubes let me down last night and I was left internetless! :cry: SO I missed the rest of the awards (from emandi onwards!)
SO I am doing a scan on my laptop now and then I will catch up


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Trin... G'night Trin! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Also Good Morning, Trin!

And nighty night, as well! :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This Turtle Award goes to newmummy:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! You have more than earned the title of the *_Mu lticoloured Size 6 _*Multiquote Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *HollyMonkey (Bethany)*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> Thanks Bethany lmao:haha:i do try so you all can see!!!
> 
> I will catch up tomorrow falling asleep damn boring meeting:hugs:
> 
> well done everyone and thank you kit:hugs:
> 
> hope jaynie liked her award :kiss:
> 
> 
> good night allClick to expand...
> 
> You panicked me newmummy, the last couple of days I saw no size 6 and no colour:shock: But lots of multiquote:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> nighty night my lovely:kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

:cry: oh thankyou dear Bethany:cloud9: i have been mad busy most nights this week and have a meeting tonight at a posh hall:blush:so probably will be on most of the afternoon instead thenallweekend!!!:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay, Molly. You've convinced me. I'll test. I'm so scared to see a BFN, though! But, really it won't be a big deal. I have to remind myself of that... it was a weird month with my uber sickness and late O and whatnot... I'll be surprised if I am actually pregnant - but either way I just want something to happen!! And I'm really fine with AF showing up, it's not a big deal! For some reason I'm making it a big deal.... what a weirdo I am!!
> 
> Okay, how about this then... you take the test, wait 3 minutes, close your eyes and take a picture. THEN, without looking, upload it, and post it for us to see... we'll tell you if there is a second line. :haha:Click to expand...

Hello Molly lovey:hugs:no peer pressure then :haha:


But test Luna cooooomeeeee onnnnnnnnnn


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning everyone, hope you all had a lovely night im sooooo sad i missed them am going to dedicate this pm to catching up from 1436 geesngoing to take me forever please dont over chat this morning hehe!!!!

Im feeling fantastic all my tummy pains have gone i think it was worry about the scan dohhh.

Bethany also my scan picture is on facebook and sara reckons you may be able to nub it but i dont know how to get it off there on here unless you can look for it or i will email it to you if you pm email??


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning everyone, hope you all had a lovely night im sooooo sad i missed them am going to dedicate this pm to catching up from 1436 geesngoing to take me forever please dont over chat this morning hehe!!!!
> 
> Im feeling fantastic all my tummy pains have gone i think it was worry about the scan dohhh.
> 
> Bethany also my scan picture is on facebook and sara reckons you may be able to nub it but i dont know how to get it off there on here unless you can look for it or i will email it to you if you pm email??

Ooo great, yes I'm pm you my e mail:thumbup: I don't do face book so I'm bound to get lost if I try!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls,

My phone dies last night :cry: I just caught Sarachka's awards and I couldn't catch up when I got in cause phone was proper dead. 

*I missed Kanye?! ? * I can't believe it!

Kitteh the Pretteh for me you are such a considerate turtle always helping with my silly little paddy's about ttc and you are such a sweet turtle sending CBFM's and clothes for Sarachka that I personally would award Kit the *lifetime achievement award or the outstanding contribution to the turtle community! * I had wanted my phone to survive cause I knew Kitteh was gonna have been to modest to assign herself to someone! :blush: sorry your award is late kitteh :flower:

I am generally over my pity party antics of yesterday and I am back to kicking the a*se out of this cycle now :finger: 

Did y'all enjoy the awards? Hands up who's got a hangover :sick: far too much free champagne for me :sick:


----------



## poas

Hi...the awards last night were brill-good job organising it all Kit!
I am just waiting for OH to get ready and then we are off for the scan.........VERY SCARED!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

hi ladies :hi:

*jaynie *and *trin*:haha: i thought you'd fallen asleep last night, or passed out with the excitement and too much champagne/fizzy water with a twist of lemon:sleep:

What fun we had:happydance:

Today has begun aimlessly, I stared at a blank weestick for about 20mins, but I at least have a nearly finished bathroom to do so in. It smells great too, I got this lovely scented thing from a shop in my village, such a snotty woman though the lady who works there, but i'll tell you about her and the scented thing another time....

LO is eating cream cheese on ricecake on my lap and doing her best to smear cheese onto the computer so I won't hang around for long....

enjoy your fridays, look forward to test results *lunalady*:winkwink:

*addie* that is so infuriating of your MIL, but at least it seems to have got you back into a positive frame of mind!:flower::hugs:

*babyhopes* i hope you're ok after the hospital ordeal- 4hrs!:wacko::hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hi...the awards last night were brill-good job organising it all Kit!
> I am just waiting for OH to get ready and then we are off for the scan.........VERY SCARED!!!

Goodluck, you'll be fine:thumbup::hugs: Tell us about it when you get back?:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

yes POAS be sure to tell us later how you get on! I think you will be fine! 

They were good weren't they. Clearly we are the best ttc group/discussion.


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hi...the awards last night were brill-good job organising it all Kit!
> I am just waiting for OH to get ready and then we are off for the scan.........VERY SCARED!!!

Good luck! Positive thoughts coming your way :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> yes POAS be sure to tell us later how you get on! I think you will be fine!
> 
> They were good weren't they. Clearly we are the best ttc group/discussion.

I makes me laugh to think if anyone new came on to the thread with a ttc issue to discuss last night and found us all jumping up and down in our chairs, whispering, drinking champagne and cheering! 'wtf' they'd have thought!:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> *jaynie *and *trin*:haha: i thought you'd fallen asleep last night, or passed out with the excitement and too much champagne/fizzy water with a twist of lemon:sleep:
> 
> What fun we had:happydance:

I knew you'd all think I'd just fallen asleep! And I stayed up til 11pm trying to get back online again. Pooey computer!

Had my next blood tests today. I'll have to phone the lab in the morning for the results, or maybe tonight, depends when they come collect from my rooms

Well, I 'fired' my friend who was doing marketing. I managed to keep it very unemotional and just stick to the facts and basically let it be her decision, but she got a bit snippy and mean. Guess no poker night tonight (secretly quite glad about that)

I have such a weekend! 2 moms overdue, the crazy lesbian engagement party and my BIL and his new wife arriving from China. Not sure how we're going to juggle everything :juggle:


----------



## firstbaby25

I had that thought too! I tried to check... there was every chance that people heard about it and wanted to look in on us :fool: :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

oh trin I am proud of you! Something wasn't working and you fixed it. Job done. Why was she mean though? 

You *are* busy - I'll take something off your hands - we have no plans :smug: - I have some stolen bnb time with adam doing overtime again!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh *trin*:haha: You and your crazy lesbian events!!:haha:

must go, full nappy on my lap methinks...

prepare yourselves for finished bathroom shots later on.......:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

check out my signature 

I am a :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> check out my signature
> 
> I am a :fool:

:haha: love it :thumbup:

I don't know why she was mean, but I think I've just learned to keep business and friendship separate. I still have my friend doing my website but she and I work well together


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :flower:

I hope this Friday morning finds you all well :thumbup:

I just had a quick skim through what I've missed but am going back in to comment....

Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433968jqv5rdp8m9.gif
> 
> I hope you Turtles across the pond are sleeping soundly! :sleep:
> 
> Still no AF today.... arm pit/boobs still hurt and my nipples hurt quite a bit. Mild cramping. It feels different than usually PMS cramps, though. More like quick stabbing pain than the dull ache I usually have. I don't want to trick myself into thinking it is different, though, because I won't be surprised if AF comes any time, now.
> 
> According to when I had EWCM, I'm 10 or 11 DPO today... I really want to test - I really do; but I want it to say BFP, not BFN. I'm mustering all my willpower to continue and hold out to test.
> 
> This is me... just waiting https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433975a2uspoxs0v.gif
> 
> Thanks Newbie for getting me addicted to those glitter graphics!!!!!!!!!!!!

While still not trying to get ahead of myself Luna, this sounds VERY promising! I say :test: .....but then I would :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls,
> 
> My phone dies last night :cry: I just caught Sarachka's awards and I couldn't catch up when I got in cause phone was proper dead.
> 
> *I missed Kanye?! ? * I can't believe it!
> 
> Kitteh the Pretteh for me you are such a considerate turtle always helping with my silly little paddy's about ttc and you are such a sweet turtle sending CBFM's and clothes for Sarachka that I personally would award Kit the *lifetime achievement award or the outstanding contribution to the turtle community! * I had wanted my phone to survive cause I knew Kitteh was gonna have been to modest to assign herself to someone! :blush: sorry your award is late kitteh :flower:
> 
> I am generally over my pity party antics of yesterday and I am back to kicking the a*se out of this cycle now :finger:
> 
> Did y'all enjoy the awards? Hands up who's got a hangover :sick: far too much free champagne for me :sick:

Awwww, thanks Jaynie...so lovely of you :cry: I'm sure I'm not quite worthy of such an honour but thank you anyway :hugs:

Yes, I have blisters today from my high heels last night and am bloated from all the fizzy water too :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi...the awards last night were brill-good job organising it all Kit!
> I am just waiting for OH to get ready and then we are off for the scan.........VERY SCARED!!!

Thanks Lissy :flower:

Please come straight back and tell us how everything went at your scan. Everything will be :thumbup: I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I definitely think that some sort of outstanding contribution would be in order *especially* after last night's events! Such a lovely host! We could put them on the front page? Is this what you were asking Molly bout? 

I am feeling good this fine Friday Kit - generally over my private pity party and i'm at the docs later to tell them all about ttc and see if he has any handy tips (apart from quit smoking)...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> yes POAS be sure to tell us later how you get on! I think you will be fine!
> 
> They were good weren't they. Clearly we are the best ttc group/discussion.
> 
> I makes me laugh to think if anyone new came on to the thread with a ttc issue to discuss last night and found us all jumping up and down in our chairs, whispering, drinking champagne and cheering! 'wtf' they'd have thought!:rofl:Click to expand...

Yes, I could see how that could have been slightly off-putting to those who no-speaky turtle :winkwink::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> *jaynie *and *trin*:haha: i thought you'd fallen asleep last night, or passed out with the excitement and too much champagne/fizzy water with a twist of lemon:sleep:
> 
> What fun we had:happydance:
> 
> I knew you'd all think I'd just fallen asleep! And I stayed up til 11pm trying to get back online again. Pooey computer!
> 
> Had my next blood tests today. I'll have to phone the lab in the morning for the results, or maybe tonight, depends when they come collect from my rooms
> 
> Well, I 'fired' my friend who was doing marketing. I managed to keep it very unemotional and just stick to the facts and basically let it be her decision, but she got a bit snippy and mean. Guess no poker night tonight (secretly quite glad about that)
> 
> I have such a weekend! 2 moms overdue, the crazy lesbian engagement party and my BIL and his new wife arriving from China. Not sure how we're going to juggle everything :juggle:Click to expand...

Ah Trin..yes, we thought sleepytime had arrived in SA last night :winkwink: My lappy kept doing odd things too which was a bit stressful seeing as I knew everyone was waiting for the next post :shock:...luckily it didn't give up though..that would have been interesting if I had just disappeared! :huh:

As un-glad as I am that you had to fire your friend, I am gald your situation is sorted..it was no good :nope:...her meanness is her problem Trin!

Don't you just hate trying to fit in those crazy lesbian engagement parties? Oh no wait, I've never actually had to do that...it's only in Trin land these things are real :haha: Enjoy!

Let us know your bloods as well..I know you'll get them back fast :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> check out my signature
> 
> I am a :fool:

Very cool Ms Jaynie :coolio: :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I definitely think that some sort of outstanding contribution would be in order *especially* after last night's events! Such a lovely host! We could put them on the front page? Is this what you were asking Molly bout?
> 
> I am feeling good this fine Friday Kit - generally over my private pity party and i'm at the docs later to tell them all about ttc and see if he has any handy tips (apart from quit smoking)...

:haha: Last night was only possible because of everyone's contribution though,so we'd all deserve that award! And I do seem to remember you serving wonderful drinks to everyone..no? You were a very attentive host:winkwink:

I was saying to Molly, that the 14,000th HollyMonkey post was not listed...just poking fun really...still in co-ordinator mode :haha:

Glad you've moved into the positive party now :thumbup: pity parties are only fun for a little while eh? Hope the doc has something truly innovative to tell you so you can come back and inform us all of your latest findings as you stride on "most determinedly" in your quest for a :baby: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Nothing else for it I'm afraid...gotta go work now :(

Back around lunch maybe :munch:

:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

ah Kit... Hi ho off to work you go. I am going to sort my clothes out today in between bnb time!! I have to plan my doctors visit - namely creep round adam to get a lift after he has been to work!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I must sign off...finish my work before fetching the boys. At least they all finish within and hour and a half of each other today so not too long driving around
TTFN


----------



## Sarachka

MORNING TURTLES

I suspect Aunt Flo is on her way, had some very typical aunt flo cramps in the night for a few minutes. I guess this could be a shorter cycle than usual. Will POAS tomorrow anyway for the hell of it.

Kitteh you definitly deserve the award!!! Last night was only possible bc of you, we are so grateful!!

If anyone wants their award made into a sparkly signature graphic, let me know. Over the weekend I'll work on making all the old graphics small enough to be legal size.

Will call the doctor after 11 today and see if my blood test results from Monday are in. They were testing progesterone, prolactic, rubella and full blood count.


----------



## babyhopes2010

*Ok this is it from beginning 7pm 26/1
*went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:

please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:

27/1/2011 
5pm i went to dr to go urine sample and it was just bright red with clots so he said get to hospital quick
5.40pm 
ok so went to maternity ward after clotting bad,done preg test b4 got pos on digi and frer then went to ward bfn on doctors(well i saw a line) they said they dont read them after 3mins so it dont count!!!
ok so they said we done blood test and when it comes bk not pregnant u will have to except that and this is just ur period!.........excuse me..............

WTF?!

i got internal examination which i thought was exess for him to say oh ur bleeding.NO SHIT sherlock!!!!
anyway they told me im staying in(wtf they didnt think i was preg!!) after hours i said to dh am going and im taken this cannula needle out my feckin self :hissy: i made out pains were gone and fecked off!

*UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!*

28/01/2011 @9am .spoke to lovely lady of phone who explained everything my betas were 18!!!
she said what it was i got preg few weeks ago and the beanie didnt develope she told me its very sad but very common and to rest and i can try when i get my period,if i take test next week and line is darker then to go back.
she was lovely and i feel a bit happier now:) well im upset but she was so lovely!

so yeh thats then end of that story!:cry: im going to get dh to change my password as weve decided no tests no nothing lets make love and pray we get a healthy beanie next time :cry: was kind cute what he said.
im still bit unstable but better then i was,oh how i need a cigerette and a drink lol

I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY U LADIES HAVE KEPT ME SANE....WELL ISH :haha: THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT I LOVE YOU ALL:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare - I don't think you should smoke - when we had the smoking convo the other day *you* sealed it for me, you don;t think it's a coincidence that you tried for so long, quit smoking and fell 2 months later? :nope: I don't - *you* made me want to do it even more :hugs:... Please try to stay true to who you are through all this stress...

Sarachka how come you had rubella? Is this something I will have to have today? Can I ask (cause i'm going today) did you ask to have these tests done?


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh i want one :hissy: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I know you do! I quit once before and.i.just.wanted.one - here I am a year later a fully fledged smoker again! You have worked so hard, plus when you do come out the other side (because you will) you will be *extra* proud of yourself! Have a drink by all means... Of course if this makes you feel a million times better and you are stressing at the thought of not having one - you should do what you want/know is right for the time... 

I just think that the no smoking helped you get the :bfp: after so long and that you have done so well in the first place :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> I know you do! I quit once before and.i.just.wanted.one - here I am a year later a fully fledged smoker again! You have worked so hard, plus when you do come out the other side (because you will) you will be *extra* proud of yourself! Have a drink by all means... Of course if this makes you feel a million times better and you are stressing at the thought of not having one - you should do what you want/know is right for the time...
> 
> I just think that the no smoking helped you get the :bfp: after so long and that you have done so well in the first place :cloud9:

i know i know:wacko: lol
ok i promise to you i wont have one!!(even if i really want one :haha:)

Happy!! :smug:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I asked if my anti depressants could be affecting my fertility and he said most likely not, but possibly indirectly and he'll order a blood test for me progesterone and prolactin. Then on monday I asked the phlebottomist what it will be tested for and she said rubela something or other (anti bodies maybe?). I did fib and tell the doc we'd been tying for 6 months already. He said he'd test OHs sperm too if we wanted.


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I know you do! I quit once before and.i.just.wanted.one - here I am a year later a fully fledged smoker again! You have worked so hard, plus when you do come out the other side (because you will) you will be *extra* proud of yourself! Have a drink by all means... Of course if this makes you feel a million times better and you are stressing at the thought of not having one - you should do what you want/know is right for the time...
> 
> I just think that the no smoking helped you get the :bfp: after so long and that you have done so well in the first place :cloud9:
> 
> i know i know:wacko: lol
> ok i promise to you i wont have one!!(even if i really want one :haha:)
> 
> Happy!! :smug:Click to expand...

:rofl: :amartass: *extremely* :smug: 

but only for you :hugs: I think you will be so proud when you don't and you are ready to try again...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I asked if my anti depressants could be affecting my fertility and he said most likely not, but possibly indirectly and he'll order a blood test for me progesterone and prolactin. Then on monday I asked the phlebottomist what it will be tested for and she said rubela something or other (anti bodies maybe?). I did fib and tell the doc we'd been tying for 6 months already. He said he'd test OHs sperm too if we wanted.

I think I will mention mine... I'm going to tell them that I have been trying and that some of it was on the anti d's and some wasn't - which kind of isn't true because they didn't know I had secretly come off my anti-d's... So I was gonna be all PMA and be like - I'll try for more than a year, but I can't promise that! Maybe I will get some bloods done :smug: not that I need it, I KNOW I ovulate - opk's and temps tell me so! I'm just getting bogged down with it but not so bad today... Just going the docs and perhaps he will help me with reassurances and whatnot, i'm sure he's used to it. Sigh.


----------



## Sarachka

I cant be 100% sure I ovulate bc I've never got a blazing positive on OPKS, but they DO get considerably darker when they're supposed to.


----------



## firstbaby25

I suppose that the test is good for you. I think temping is sold as the only way to know you O like properly... I am slightly concerned about progesterone because I have such low temps and because I spot sometimes! Anyway anyway, I'm teetering on the edge of negativity this morning cba waiting round all day to go the docs!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just to whet your appetites:happydance: Finished cover for laundry basket and arranged my 'objets' on the window sill....GL at doc's jaynie:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0









005.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I know you do! I quit once before and.i.just.wanted.one - here I am a year later a fully fledged smoker again! You have worked so hard, plus when you do come out the other side (because you will) you will be *extra* proud of yourself! Have a drink by all means... Of course if this makes you feel a million times better and you are stressing at the thought of not having one - you should do what you want/know is right for the time...
> 
> I just think that the no smoking helped you get the :bfp: after so long and that you have done so well in the first place :cloud9:
> 
> i know i know:wacko: lol
> ok i promise to you i wont have one!!(even if i really want one :haha:)
> 
> Happy!! :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :amartass: *extremely* :smug:
> 
> but only for you :hugs: I think you will be so proud when you don't and you are ready to try again...Click to expand...

lol we are going to scrap all tests and just enjoy eachothers company x


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I know you do! I quit once before and.i.just.wanted.one - here I am a year later a fully fledged smoker again! You have worked so hard, plus when you do come out the other side (because you will) you will be *extra* proud of yourself! Have a drink by all means... Of course if this makes you feel a million times better and you are stressing at the thought of not having one - you should do what you want/know is right for the time...
> 
> I just think that the no smoking helped you get the :bfp: after so long and that you have done so well in the first place :cloud9:
> 
> i know i know:wacko: lol
> ok i promise to you i wont have one!!(even if i really want one :haha:)
> 
> Happy!! :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :amartass: *extremely* :smug:
> 
> but only for you :hugs: I think you will be so proud when you don't and you are ready to try again...Click to expand...
> 
> lol we are going to scrap all tests and just enjoy eachothers company xClick to expand...

Good on you! I'm going to try and do the same as you too:hugs: Glad you seem to be brighter today, GL for holding off the smoking:thumbup: I've been there and it's hard!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks hollymonkey :) xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooooh my my my such a pretty set up you have there Holly! 

Clare so pleased that you seem to be in better spirits and you have set a strategy even if it's still trying it's a different approach. I am tempted to bin the tests I have my O confirmed by FF and it's better for the :sex: if I only use temps... 

Anyway, I have rescheduled my doctors appointment for Monday - so on Monday I am going about the smoking and my TTC agenda :thumbup: all in one trip - which is better! I have just found a perfect legal admin job and for once I actually really really want a job I have applied for! Normally I only half want them but figure that's what working is like!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm cooking frankenlunch of tofu curry, it's either going to be really delicious or really disgusting- not one of those middle ground meals. Chucked some raisins in so it might be nom nom sugary. What time does Lunalady wake up? It's :test: day for you m'love :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hear he's out of hospital Trin!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh I seen this morning that he was still in hospital but good if he is out now :flower:

Hope your frankenlunch goes well... I'm gonna cook something nice tonight dunno what yet - might get a recipe! I need to get out again otherwise I despair! 

I want to know the outcome of Luna's test though...


----------



## Sarachka

I just had a really bizarre lunch of a slice of home made bread and two left over beef sausages from last night.

Jaynie what sort of thing are you thinking for tonight's dinner? I dunno about tonight, might see if OH wants to make something for me.

*BTW* - this is unheard of - we have no had sex since 2:30am Wednesday morning! I'm about to keel over.


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: I haven't had sex for nigh on 2 weeks. I am really just waiting to see if the house picks up the sex life! Hopefully I am actually in a relationship with a red blooded male! You crack me up with the :sex: dinner sounds yummy for me :thumbup:

I am thinking something quite easy but still nice... It will be chicken I imagine if I am cooking I am a half veggie like Molly I would never cook red meat just chicken and *occassionally* pork! I'm looking for a recipe to make nando's red pepper dip cause we both love it and then I think I will make nice chicken and nice veg or a salad! 

I've ended up googling PCOS _again_ what is wrong with me? Although the NHS webiste has a lady on there that is obese and suffers from pcos and she has 2 babies! I need to remember that TTC is a marathon not a sprint! That's the new mantra!


----------



## babyhopes2010

mmmmmmmmmm...curry!
wow look how my hcg levels have gone down since start of my bleeding
lets hope i get bfns soon :) then i can start again :)(never thought id say that:) )
i think altho im very said i think iv accepted it now that im not gonna be a septmeber mummy :( x


Uploahttps://img412.imageshack.us/img412/8564/2901h.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.usded with ImageShack


im getting a tatoo on my foot was gonna get it before i got preg but getting it downe few weeks :) xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Most people with PCOS have very irregular periods thuogh, right? And you don't have a weight problem.

I am pretty sure I don't have PCOS or Endo as I have very regular, normal and totally paid free periods.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I asked if my anti depressants could be affecting my fertility and he said most likely not, but possibly indirectly and he'll order a blood test for me progesterone and prolactin. Then on monday I asked the phlebottomist what it will be tested for and she said rubela something or other (anti bodies maybe?). I did fib and tell the doc we'd been tying for 6 months already. He said he'd test OHs sperm too if we wanted.

It's what they call an antenatal screen (here anyway). The Rubella is to check if you have been exposed - then you will have antibodies. This is a good thing because of Rubella being dangerous for a bean. If the antibodies are negative then you will have to be vaccinated


----------



## Rachael.

Can i be a turtle please?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I hear he's out of hospital Trin!

Thanks for following :hugs:
He's being discharged this afternoon for home nursing. I sat listening to the deputy president with tears in my eyes


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Most people with PCOS have very irregular periods thuogh, right? And you don't have a weight problem.
> 
> I am pretty sure I don't have PCOS or Endo as I have very regular, normal and totally paid free periods.

I think so too. I think that what it is for me apart from pure panic about 3 failed cycles is that I have a symptom in one way or another - hirsuitism is a symptom for it and this is really hairy and because I have hair on my face (it is light though, just me apparently that can see it and therefore take it off) and on my tummy. Also really light periods are a symptom which until I went on the NHS website - I didn't know! Endo can present no symptoms (again - thanks NHS) so I will just mention to my GP that I TRIP and see what he says... Reason speaks to me though and I don't _think_ I have it :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: I haven't had sex for nigh on 2 weeks. I am really just waiting to see if the house picks up the sex life! Hopefully I am actually in a relationship with a red blooded male! You crack me up with the :sex: dinner sounds yummy for me :thumbup:
> 
> I am thinking something quite easy but still nice... It will be chicken I imagine if I am cooking I am a half veggie like Molly I would never cook red meat just chicken and *occassionally* pork! I'm looking for a recipe to make nando's red pepper dip cause we both love it and then I think I will make nice chicken and nice veg or a salad!
> 
> I've ended up googling PCOS _again_ what is wrong with me? Although the NHS webiste has a lady on there that is obese and suffers from pcos and she has 2 babies! I need to remember that TTC is a marathon not a sprint! That's the new mantra!

Jaynie me too!!! No BD for the last 2 weeks. And I told OH, sorry, but I have become REALLY paranoid, and Ina May doesn't recommend BD in early pregnancy after a mc so better give yourself a hand :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Rachael. said:


> Can i be a turtle please?

:hi: Tell us a bit about yourself


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh, and Sarachka, I would love my award in my siggie...so generous :kiss:


----------



## Rachael.

My name's Rachael and i'm 31. I have 2 DD's Chloe 9 and Ellie 7. I'm divorced from their dad and have been with my new partner Nick about 18 months. I had a blighted ovum this time last year however i didn't even know i was pregnant till the cramping / bleeding came. Came off B/C in November and i found this fantastic site!


----------



## firstbaby25

Rachael. said:


> Can i be a turtle please?

O O O new member potential! 

Tell us more about yourself! It's a must on this thread... How many months ttc etc etc?! Have you read the WHOLE thread? I read it when I joined but they were only in to the hundreds when I joined!


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Can i be a turtle please?
> 
> O O O new member potential!
> 
> Tell us more about yourself! It's a must on this thread... How many months ttc etc etc?! Have you read the WHOLE thread? I read it when I joined but they were only in to the hundreds when I joined!Click to expand...

I'm in for a long read!


----------



## firstbaby25

Rachael. said:


> My name's Rachael and i'm 31. I have 2 DD's Chloe 9 and Ellie 7. I'm divorced from their dad and have been with my new partner Nick about 18 months. I had a blighted ovum this time last year however i didn't even know i was pregnant till the cramping / bleeding came. Came off B/C in November and i found this fantastic site!

What's a blighted ovum? 

This site is good some days I think it's bad as I read about stuff I shouldn't I should just stay here with the turtles who look after me and tell me i'm not broken :cloud9: because I'm not getting preggo! It's a lovely thread this is... 

Clarebear :) what you getting? I looove tattoos!


----------



## addie25

WELCOME NEW TURTLE!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachael.

The egg gets fertilised but then for some unknown reason the foetus is absorbed into the womb lining and all your left with is an empty gestation sac! It's sometimes called a missed miscarriage.


----------



## Rachael.

addie25 said:


> WELCOME NEW TURTLE!!!!!!! :happydance:

Thanks


----------



## Rachael.

Anyway i think i'm currently ovulating (CM etc) so will be keeping the OH busy for the weekend! :sex:


----------



## firstbaby25

oh ok sorry for your loss... :angel: you are in the right place for ttc support and stuff bnb really is good. Ignore me you've caught me on a woe is me day for sure! 

GL this weekend! :sex: :sex: - hope the earth moves for ya :thumbup:

Sarachka.... Did you ring the docs? Do you think I have PCOS? I have decided I don't think it, but because I worry about it enough it will definitely get mentioned to the doctor!

Addie... How you feeling about your DH and stuff now? Lovely to see you less stressed than that first day!! You are exactly right - the odds are in YOUR favour no matter what!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin! 
I will be like that WHEN I get my :bfp: regardless of my pcos :haha: - if i don;t laugh ladies I might welll, :cry:


----------



## addie25

Firstbaby: I am still nervous but I have a good feeling that DH will not be a carrier as well. I just wish they would call and let us know but it takes u to 5 days so I will have to be patient.


----------



## poas

Hi guys....guess what...
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Hi guys....guess what...

well at least its good news for one of us:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

POAS I don't have kids, have never had a scan and the presence of 'guess what'

makes me thinks 1) twins! 2) you are happy it went ok? 3)is it bad? Please no?


----------



## addie25

Is it twins?


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> POAS I don't have kids, have never had a scan and the presence of 'guess what'
> 
> makes me thinks 1) twins! 2) you are happy it went ok? 3)is it bad? Please no?

Just the one!!!But yes happy and healthy so far,saw the heartbeat so its looking good,rescan next week to check process.
Clare, I'm sorry I hope you don't feel I'm being insensitive,I tried ringing last night but got your voicemail?
xx


----------



## addie25

YAY Thats great everything is looking good!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hi guys....guess what...

Ah sweet! :awww:


----------



## poas

Trin you will see yours soon right??


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Trin you will see yours soon right??

Hopefully. I'll go around 6-7 weeks


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for scan Lissy!!!!:happydance: I thought you were going to say twins too:haha:

Hello Rachael:hi: Welcome:flower:

Funny you mentioned :sex: because I was just thinking that I'd better tell you all that on my FF chart I only bother adding the BD sessions that are around my O, as a consequence it looks like I only ever BD then and not at all the rest of the month, which is not far off the truth anyway:haha: Did have empty sex last night, it was ok:shrug: At least I don't feel all restricted afterwards and can leap and skip around if I want to, not worrying about :spermy: falling out.


----------



## Sarachka

Progesterone- 54
Prolactin 415
Blood count etc fine, immune to ruebella


----------



## addie25

Holly: HI :hi: Whats going on in Paris. I miss it there and my family. Is it a lovely day there?


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> POAS I don't have kids, have never had a scan and the presence of 'guess what'
> 
> makes me thinks 1) twins! 2) you are happy it went ok? 3)is it bad? Please no?
> 
> Just the one!!!But yes happy and healthy so far,saw the heartbeat so its looking good,rescan next week to check process.
> Clare, I'm sorry I hope you don't feel I'm being insensitive,I tried ringing last night but got your voicemail?
> xxClick to expand...

no lol im happy ur pregnant just sad for me :cry: and ur not being insensative.im not gonna lie itll be hard as we had same due date but eh.ill get over it,
i wasnt ignoring u last night i was in hospital for 4 hours x


----------



## HollyMonkey

BATHROOM PICS! Before
and After!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> BATHROOM PICS! Before
> View attachment 161891
> and After!
> View attachment 161892

sexy bathroom ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

My pink and grey towels and door knobs I painted:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Holly: HI :hi: Whats going on in Paris. I miss it there and my family. Is it a lovely day there?

Hellooo! It's grey and overcast here, and very cold! But I've been indoors finishing off the bathroom all day, so happy it's done at last:happydance:


----------



## addie25

Your bathroom looks great!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Trinity can you explain my levels to me pls:

Progesterone 54
Prolactin 415


----------



## HollyMonkey

The "before" shot of the bathroom was what it looked like when we bought the house- it had the full monty- brown carpet, orange and brown mats, brown furry toilet seat cover, 'make your eyes go funny' floral motif tiles:haha:


----------



## Rachael.

Bathroom looks fantastic, love the white tiles with the dark grout.


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> *jaynie *and *trin*:haha: i thought you'd fallen asleep last night, or passed out with the excitement and too much champagne/fizzy water with a twist of lemon:sleep:
> 
> What fun we had:happydance:
> 
> I knew you'd all think I'd just fallen asleep! And I stayed up til 11pm trying to get back online again. Pooey computer!
> 
> Had my next blood tests today. I'll have to phone the lab in the morning for the results, or maybe tonight, depends when they come collect from my rooms
> 
> Well, I 'fired' my friend who was doing marketing. I managed to keep it very unemotional and just stick to the facts and basically let it be her decision, but she got a bit snippy and mean. Guess no poker night tonight (secretly quite glad about that)
> 
> I have such a weekend! 2 moms overdue, the crazy lesbian engagement party and my BIL and his new wife arriving from China. Not sure how we're going to juggle everything :juggle:Click to expand...


wow atrin what a crazy weekend for you, i missed what happened with your friend please tell :shrug:How are you feeling today you and your :pink:seedy:hugs:




firstbaby25 said:


> check out my signature
> 
> I am a :fool:

Hi Jaynie:hi:do you not like your award:cry:took me ages to think of it with my preggo brain !! I would like to see the page it was announced but just dont have time to trawl through:wacko:



Sarachka said:


> MORNING TURTLES
> 
> I suspect Aunt Flo is on her way, had some very typical aunt flo cramps in the night for a few minutes. I guess this could be a shorter cycle than usual. Will POAS tomorrow anyway for the hell of it.
> 
> Kitteh you definitly deserve the award!!! Last night was only possible bc of you, we are so grateful!!
> 
> If anyone wants their award made into a sparkly signature graphic, let me know. Over the weekend I'll work on making all the old graphics small enough to be legal size.
> 
> Will call the doctor after 11 today and see if my blood test results from Monday are in. They were testing progesterone, prolactic, rubella and full blood count.

Glad all was well at the drs:hugs: and sorry to hear about pooey af cramps maybe your reading to much into it:shrug:I would of eaten your dinner too:munch:



babyhopes2010 said:


> *Ok this is it from beginning 7pm 26/1
> *went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
> spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
> bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:
> 
> please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:
> 
> 27/1/2011
> 5pm i went to dr to go urine sample and it was just bright red with clots so he said get to hospital quick
> 5.40pm
> ok so went to maternity ward after clotting bad,done preg test b4 got pos on digi and frer then went to ward bfn on doctors(well i saw a line) they said they dont read them after 3mins so it dont count!!!
> ok so they said we done blood test and when it comes bk not pregnant u will have to except that and this is just ur period!.........excuse me..............
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> i got internal examination which i thought was exess for him to say oh ur bleeding.NO SHIT sherlock!!!!
> anyway they told me im staying in(wtf they didnt think i was preg!!) after hours i said to dh am going and im taken this cannula needle out my feckin self :hissy: i made out pains were gone and fecked off!
> 
> *UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 28/01/2011 @9am .spoke to lovely lady of phone who explained everything my betas were 18!!!
> she said what it was i got preg few weeks ago and the beanie didnt develope she told me its very sad but very common and to rest and i can try when i get my period,if i take test next week and line is darker then to go back.
> she was lovely and i feel a bit happier now:) well im upset but she was so lovely!
> 
> so yeh thats then end of that story!:cry: im going to get dh to change my password as weve decided no tests no nothing lets make love and pray we get a healthy beanie next time :cry: was kind cute what he said.
> im still bit unstable but better then i was,oh how i need a cigerette and a drink lol
> 
> I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY U LADIES HAVE KEPT ME SANE....WELL ISH :haha: THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT I LOVE YOU ALL:kiss:


Clare my lovey im glad you have spoken to some lovely lady who actually gives one, i know what you mean about them at the hosp there was no love lost between me and my local EPU let me tell you.Anyway im glad you also seem a bit more cheerpier now my love still thinking of you:hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> Just to whet your appetites:happydance: Finished cover for laundry basket and arranged my 'objets' on the window sill....GL at doc's jaynie:thumbup:


OOOHHHH LALAAAA




HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I know you do! I quit once before and.i.just.wanted.one - here I am a year later a fully fledged smoker again! You have worked so hard, plus when you do come out the other side (because you will) you will be *extra* proud of yourself! Have a drink by all means... Of course if this makes you feel a million times better and you are stressing at the thought of not having one - you should do what you want/know is right for the time...
> 
> I just think that the no smoking helped you get the :bfp: after so long and that you have done so well in the first place :cloud9:
> 
> i know i know:wacko: lol
> ok i promise to you i wont have one!!(even if i really want one :haha:)
> 
> Happy!! :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :amartass: *extremely* :smug:
> 
> but only for you :hugs: I think you will be so proud when you don't and you are ready to try again...Click to expand...
> 
> lol we are going to scrap all tests and just enjoy eachothers company xClick to expand...
> 
> Good on you! I'm going to try and do the same as you too:hugs: Glad you seem to be brighter today, GL for holding off the smoking:thumbup: I've been there and it's hard!!!Click to expand...


Bethany you smoked you dark horse!!!:haha: I gave up when i found out and cut back whilst ttc just dont fancy one at the mo 




Rachael. said:


> Can i be a turtle please?

:hi:Rachael welcome to the crazyness:happydance:your girls look very sweet !!



poas said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> POAS I don't have kids, have never had a scan and the presence of 'guess what'
> 
> makes me thinks 1) twins! 2) you are happy it went ok? 3)is it bad? Please no?
> 
> Just the one!!!But yes happy and healthy so far,saw the heartbeat so its looking good,rescan next week to check process.
> Clare, I'm sorry I hope you don't feel I'm being insensitive,I tried ringing last night but got your voicemail?
> xxClick to expand...

Yay for your beanies HB and all looking swell:happydance:glad everything is good:hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> Yay for scan Lissy!!!!:happydance: I thought you were going to say twins too:haha:
> 
> Hello Rachael:hi: Welcome:flower:
> 
> Funny you mentioned :sex: because I was just thinking that I'd better tell you all that on my FF chart I only bother adding the BD sessions that are around my O, as a consequence it looks like I only ever BD then and not at all the rest of the month, which is not far off the truth anyway:haha: Did have empty sex last night, it was ok:shrug: At least I don't feel all restricted afterwards and can leap and skip around if I want to, not worrying about :spermy: falling out.

Bethany you mucky mare jumping around flicking:spermy::spermy:ies everywhere:haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> BATHROOM PICS! Before
> View attachment 161891
> and After!
> View attachment 161892

Double ooohhhh la la la la la ooohhhhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> Bathroom looks fantastic, love the white tiles with the dark grout.

:rofl: That grout was a complete mistake! I was so upset! We had a man in to tile the edge of the bath that we had put in, and he was meant to do it white! I cried when I saw it! So I had to come up with a colour scheme to try and make it look deliberate, hence the dark grey:haha: And the pink's to brighten it up and there are 2 ladies in the house now after all!!!:kiss: The grout doesn't make me cry anymore!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany i have emailed you


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay, Molly. You've convinced me. I'll test. I'm so scared to see a BFN, though! But, really it won't be a big deal. I have to remind myself of that... it was a weird month with my uber sickness and late O and whatnot... I'll be surprised if I am actually pregnant - but either way I just want something to happen!! And I'm really fine with AF showing up, it's not a big deal! For some reason I'm making it a big deal.... what a weirdo I am!!
> 
> Okay, how about this then... you take the test, wait 3 minutes, close your eyes and take a picture. THEN, without looking, upload it, and post it for us to see... we'll tell you if there is a second line. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Molly lovey:hugs:no peer pressure then :haha:
> 
> 
> But test Luna cooooomeeeee onnnnnnnnnnClick to expand...

I felt horrible guilty for it but come now! You can't tell me you don't want her test! :rofl: She driving me mad over here! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi New mummy!!!:flower: Glad to see you're living up to your award:happydance:

I gave up smoking about 9 or 10yrs ago now, when I was Jaynie's age:blush:

By Golly I don't regret it!! Just the cost alone!:wacko:

Must dash, dh home soon and the HOUSE IS A STATE.....!!!!:argh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya new mummy! I love my award... What makes you think I don't? It's even in my signature! Did you conceive even smoking? I'm curious... I'm all negative today wondering why it's not happened for me! 

Bethany - lovely bathroom! Love it. Wish I had a house to decorate.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany i have emailed you

Great:thumbup: I'll have a look once I've straightened the house up a bit...


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Bathroom looks fantastic, love the white tiles with the dark grout.
> 
> :rofl: That grout was a complete mistake! I was so upset! We had a man in to tile the edge of the bath that we had put in, and he was meant to do it white! I cried when I saw it! So I had to come up with a colour scheme to try and make it look deliberate, hence the dark grey:haha: And the pink's to brighten it up and there are 2 ladies in the house now after all!!!:kiss: The grout doesn't make me cry anymore!!Click to expand...

My OH is a bathroom fitter and tiler and apparently white tiles with dark grout is all the rage! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Afternoon lovelies :hi:

Hope everyone has had a good day at home or at work...if it's at work then THE WEEKEND IS NEARLY HERE!!!!! :wohoo:

I'm only on for a short while as I need to get back to some more work. Did I tell you I'm off home for a few days as it's my MIL's 70th birthday? So after tomorrow morning I probably won't be back on until next week sometime :cry: I will miss you all so :hugs:

Anyway...Holly - Faa-bu-less (as Molly's LO one would say while shaking hips) bathroom! :thumbup: So clean and fresh looking. I for one would definitely want to pee in it! :winkwink::thumbup:

Lissy....awwwww :awww:...your beany :cloud9: So glad everything is good.

Sarachka....hello m'love...work's nearly over for a whole 2 days!! :wohoo:

Clare...:hugs: I am glad to see you've picked yourself up although sounds like you had a 'mare at the hospital. :nope: Take care of you :hugs: Oh, and I agree totally with Jaynie...don't smoke because you will kick yourself BIG time!

Jaynie...YOU DO NOT HAVE PCOS!!!! Did you hear me?? You are a funny little turtle :hugs:

Rachael....hellooooo my lovely and welcome:flower: I am very sorry about your loss, but you seem very upbeat and positive nonetheless:thumbup: Molly our chief turtle will talk you through the clauses of being a turtle....she wrote the turtle handbook y'know :smug: It's lovely of you to join the fun :hugs:

newmummy....WELL...if that last post wasn't totally in keeping with your recent award status I don't know what is!! Mucho impressivo my good turtle buddy :thumbup:

addie....Hope you're keeping up the PMA you found last night and if that old devil negativity comes anywhere near again, tell it I'll kick it's scrawny butt!! :trouble:

Hello Molly, newbie, crunchie, April, emandi, Luna and everyone else :wave:

Maybe catch y'all later tonight :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- I'm sorry for this entire experience sweetness but I am so glad your DH is being his supportive and romantic best. :flower: I'm glad you had a nice woman to speak to you and explain things and be supportive... sometimes that makes all the difference you know. :hugs: 

Oh and yes, no smoking! Did you know that if you can make it to 1 year smoke free, there is an 85% chance you will never pick up another cigarette again? That is something to try to for yes? :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1363/1363552k7yn77bn6v.gif

*Don't mind me, just catching up! *


----------



## addie25

THANKS AGAIN KIT! ILL LET YOU KNOW I YOU SHOULD GET UR BUTT KICKING OUTFIT OUT!!! :ninja:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Also, really sorry to newbie and addie....we haven't left you guys out, it's just you weren't around when we cooked up this crazy notion. I hope you'll forgive me and will take part if we do this again? :flower:

Not a problem my dear! Give the fact that I had fallen off the face of the earth for so long I wasn't expecting anything. I just enjoyed the festivities! :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:
 

> Trinity can you explain my levels to me pls:
> 
> Progesterone 54
> Prolactin 415

If they use the same units as our labs then your levels are great - especially your progesterone.
Progesterone: >15 indicates ovulation
Prolactin: normal is between 30 and 600


----------



## Mollykins

Rachael. said:


> The egg gets fertilised but then for some unknown reason the foetus is absorbed into the womb lining and all your left with is an empty gestation sac! It's sometimes called a missed miscarriage.

Oh that sounds awful! Sorry you had to experience that. :hugs: I think I should clarify that you absolutely DO NOT have to read the entire thread. :wacko: Maybe take a peek at the first page and learn a bit about the turtles. I may or may not have updated it properly but if you have any questions, feel free to ask. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> BATHROOM PICS! Before
> View attachment 161891
> and After!
> View attachment 161892

WOW! Huge difference! It looks beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

*
just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)

Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back 
 Bye xxxxx
*


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> BATHROOM PICS! Before
> View attachment 161891
> and After!
> View attachment 161892

*swoon*


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> BATHROOM PICS! Before
> View attachment 161891
> and After!
> View attachment 161892
> 
> 
> WOW! Huge difference! It looks beautiful! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree, looks great!!! :happydance:



babyhopes2010 said:


> *
> just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)
> 
> Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
> If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
> Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
> u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back
> Bye xxxxx
> *

:hugs: Take care, my dear.


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> *
> just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)
> 
> Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
> If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
> Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
> u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back
> Bye xxxxx
> *

Take care of you sweets. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

*LUNA!!!! Omg. *

Wait, tell me you tested... post a pic... Ahhh! :rofl: I'm a mess!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> BATHROOM PICS! Before
> View attachment 161891
> and After!
> View attachment 161892

Very nice Holly (feels weird calling u that sometimes :haha:)!! Looks totally different! So much brighter :coolio:


----------



## LunaLady

Here I am!

With bad news, I'm afraid. :bfn: this morning.

But, I'm not too terribly bummed - I'm more bummed that my AF hasn't started! I'd just like it to come already!

CD37 today. This cycle is 12 days longer than my last.... So confused!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Here I am!
> 
> With bad news, I'm afraid. :bfn: this morning.
> 
> But, I'm not too terribly bummed - I'm more bummed that my AF hasn't started! I'd just like it to come already!
> 
> CD37 today. This cycle is 12 days longer than my last.... So confused!!!!!!!!!

You didn't post a piccy! :hissy: I am going to have to buy one to wee on... I am SO weird. :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya new mummy! I love my award... What makes you think I don't? It's even in my signature! Did you conceive even smoking? I'm curious... I'm all negative today wondering why it's not happened for me!
> 
> Bethany - lovely bathroom! Love it. Wish I had a house to decorate.


Nothing just making sure :thumbup: Yes but i did only ever have 1 on way to work 2 at lunch 1 on way home and one maybe after tea< and if i went out that was a different matter it could be 15-20 in the night with doling a few out to friends, but then i would'nt smoke until mon/tues still bad i know !!

Anyway i remember you asked me the other day about my ttc journey.....here goes came off bc around half term last feb (2010)had first af in march then cycles were between 25-29 days then regulated to 26days .... in april i think i suffered a chem with the excitment of ttc and testing etc af was late but then was agonising and ver very long......ust about gave up around july/aug as was all i could think about and i felt oh felt the pressure with opks and lp and afs and such like ......... we went on hols to egypt in aug had a brill time last day of af was the day we arrived had a brill to weeks lots of sexy time and lots of love......came home af due date came the tuesday no nothing accompinied by BFN 14dpo fri no af but af pains was pay day thought sod it bought to asda tests did one wham BFP 17dpo and 1-2 weeks digi :happydance:i thought but it was'nt to be i started to bleed about an hr or so after i poas and thought maybe late implantation or breakthrogh bleed had'nt even told Lee, he came home told him but said not to get hopes up had rough weekend on hone to epu and out of hrs gps finally got a scan for the wed got there, the experience is one i dont want to remember they were totally vile to me it rocked my world had the wed,thur,fri off work went back monday. Should'nt of but did had parents complaining i was'nt hapy and not paying their kids attention etc had some right rollickings i just wanted to scream i hvae had a f***ing mc leave me alone i need to work as i cant afford to be off on sick pay. Anyway bad times gave myself break nin sep and took perscribed tablets to delay af for a holiday to see Lee's dad in spain, and af came few days after we got home in oct completely normal and then normal O date,we then decided we were going to leave it and book holiday to dubai for this may,so i did no testing(for nov's O etc) with opk's just like in august or microscope testing saliva etc sod all .... that was af in nov and same story day of af due day not there tested BFN oh well i thought then 3-4days later ohhh still no af tested BFP on asdas both of cause lol and 2-3 on digi and here i am:happydance: Dont give up hope my love xx:kiss:



HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany i have emailed you
> 
> Great:thumbup: I'll have a look once I've straightened the house up a bit...Click to expand...

I dont know if you will see anything just that Sara suggested its a better shot :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Here I am!
> 
> With bad news, I'm afraid. :bfn: this morning.
> 
> But, I'm not too terribly bummed - I'm more bummed that my AF hasn't started! I'd just like it to come already!
> 
> CD37 today. This cycle is 12 days longer than my last.... So confused!!!!!!!!!

STN, remember? AF has not arrived so you are still in and those symptoms of yours tells me she may not show up for another 9 months :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> *
> just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)
> 
> Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
> If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
> Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
> u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back
> Bye xxxxx
> *


:hugs:Take care lovely i know you will have ups and downs thats what i was like fine then ohhh not so fine miss you already x x


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> *
> just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)
> 
> Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
> If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
> Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
> u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back
> Bye xxxxx
> *

:sad1: hate to see u leave but i understand. we shall have proper getting to know u time when you return. by then we will both have our :bfp:'s. :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Still no lab results from today. I phone just now (2nd time) and they said "Doctor we will phone you as soon as they are ready. We understand they are yours and they are on priority" :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Oh, and WELCOME Rachel! Make yourself at home. Your daughters have lovely names! Are we trying for team :blue: or team :pink: this time?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Still no lab results from today. I phone just now (2nd time) and they said "Doctor we will phone you as soon as they are ready. We understand they are yours and they are on priority" :blush:

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

blah


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Still no lab results from today. I phone just now (2nd time) and they said "Doctor we will phone you as soon as they are ready. We understand they are yours and they are on priority" :blush:

Well you've got the double whammy of not only your position as a Doctor, but last night too:shrug: I've had trouble going incognito today. The Turtle Awards were double spread centre page in all the papers this morning, and when I went to buy milk just now I had to shake hands and accept congratulations from loads of people. It's a bit embarrasing but I say just enjoy the fame while it lasts


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> blah

That's almost my initials, if you remove the 'l'


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just quickly because I have a hungry baby...

*lunalady* sorry for BFN:flower:

*newmummy* it's not the best shot because the spine is very curved so I can't see what angle it's at, will look again later on big computer and zoom in...

*babyhopes*, look after yourself my love :hugs:

Wow thanks *Rachael* I'll tell everyone that I deliberately put dark grout in so as to be at the height of tiling fashion:happydance:

catch you later luvvlies:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Also, really sorry to newbie and addie....we haven't left you guys out, it's just you weren't around when we cooked up this crazy notion. I hope you'll forgive me and will take part if we do this again? :flower:
> 
> Not a problem my dear! Give the fact that I had fallen off the face of the earth for so long I wasn't expecting anything. I just enjoyed the festivities! :flower:Click to expand...

Well just so's you know..you and addie would be very easy to award being the lovely ladies that you are :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> blah
> 
> That's almost my initials, if you remove the 'l'Click to expand...

:blush: I had a bit of rant that I posted, then I deleted it and put "blah"... next time I will put "bah" :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare....take your time getting over this, it's the most horrible thing I don't blame you taking a break from all of this for a while.

One day soon when you're ready, maybe when you least expect it, you shall have your baby. :hugs:

Look after yourself :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

God this picture posting is making me feel dumb!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Here I am!
> 
> With bad news, I'm afraid. :bfn: this morning.
> 
> But, I'm not too terribly bummed - I'm more bummed that my AF hasn't started! I'd just like it to come already!
> 
> CD37 today. This cycle is 12 days longer than my last.... So confused!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You didn't post a piccy! :hissy: I am going to have to buy one to wee on... I am SO weird. :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: What you like Moll?

Luna..that's poopy :(

Buuuuuuuut...as long as there's still no AF........??? :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Turtles....off to cycle to my MIL in a bit for a yummy takeaway ! 

I seem to have this horrible sicky feeling at night but I hope I can power through ....it will not effect me !!!!

Welcome rachel :flower:

great scan pic poas xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.


----------



## LunaLady

Ok, I'll just do it the plain old feeble minded person way. Here are links. Enjoy. Gah.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/5395517667/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tina_denali/5395517303/in/photostream/


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.

no just u guys !!!!!

lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol

have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excited


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...

:happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!


----------



## LunaLady

I really want some brownies. Or Ben and Jerry's. Something chocolaty and naughty.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...

well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad ! 

this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??

so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:

I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> I really want some brownies. Or Ben and Jerry's. Something chocolaty and naughty.

brownie with icecream !!!! YUMMY


----------



## LunaLady

Yeah... Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream. DH would positively behead me. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> blah

That was quite an edit :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...
> 
> well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad !
> 
> this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??
> 
> so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?Click to expand...

No, I don't think your mad. :hugs: I think you should wait just as long as you want to. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> blah
> 
> That was quite an edit :haha:Click to expand...

Sorry :blush: I felt selfish and rude for posting it....


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...
> 
> well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad !
> 
> this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??
> 
> so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think your mad. :hugs: I think you should wait just as long as you want to. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't think you're mad, either. Besides, if you wait until 12 weeks, then your family only has 6 months to wait to meet your LO! :)


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I really want some brownies. Or Ben and Jerry's. Something chocolaty and naughty.

Ooh! Ben and Jerry's brownie and cookie dough :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## LunaLady

I know... I'm about to make an ice cream run, I think.... anyone want anything?! :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> blah
> 
> That was quite an edit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :blush: I felt selfish and rude for posting it....Click to expand...

*smacks Molly on the wrists - gently 'cos we're both pregnant*
You are ALLOWED to feel what you are feeling! And you're allowed to rant to us. SOmetimes that lets off some steam so you can rant effectively to DH


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...
> 
> well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad !
> 
> this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??
> 
> so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think your mad. :hugs: I think you should wait just as long as you want to. :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks huni, who have you told ?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I know... I'm about to make an ice cream run, I think.... anyone want anything?! :D

me please!!!!! :cloud9: I wonder if I have some frozen yoghurt in the freezer...or maybe some sugar-free fat-free chocolate icecream...it's not Ben & Jerry's

(I was going to type just their initials and then realised it really didn't look good :haha:)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...
> 
> well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad !
> 
> this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??
> 
> so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think your mad. :hugs: I think you should wait just as long as you want to. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks huni, who have you told ?Click to expand...

i wish i had told people,im going thru miscarriage and i feel so alone cos i didnt tell close people,i regret keeping it to myself.

its a personal choice hun x


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...
> 
> well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad !
> 
> this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??
> 
> so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think your mad. :hugs: I think you should wait just as long as you want to. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks huni, who have you told ?Click to expand...

:blush: Everyone.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...
> 
> well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad !
> 
> this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??
> 
> so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think your mad. :hugs: I think you should wait just as long as you want to. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks huni, who have you told ?Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Everyone.Click to expand...

lol.....too right !!! :happydance:
when I sit at my desk.... I want to shout it out and yesterday we had to pick our holiday weeks and inside I was like................ I wont be HEREEEEEEEE ! lol:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...
> 
> well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad !
> 
> this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??
> 
> so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think your mad. :hugs: I think you should wait just as long as you want to. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks huni, who have you told ?Click to expand...
> 
> i wish i had told people,im going thru miscarriage and i feel so alone cos i didnt tell close people,i regret keeping it to myself.
> 
> its a personal choice hun xClick to expand...

Hi huni, 

I hadnt told anyone I was pg when I lost my first but I did tell them when I was going through my mc, I wasnt sure If I should but even my boss said she would tell my team and It really was the best thing I could of done.... I couldnt have got through those first few weeks back at work without there support :hugs:

please dont feel alone, I can only tell you to be kind to yourself and dont be hard on yourself ! I was my worst enemy some days :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trinity can you explain my levels to me pls:
> 
> Progesterone 54
> Prolactin 415
> 
> If they use the same units as our labs then your levels are great - especially your progesterone.
> Progesterone: >15 indicates ovulation
> Prolactin: normal is between 30 and 600Click to expand...

Yayyyyy thanks! I was worried I wasn't ovulating. So this means that either it's taking a while bc sometimes it just does or it's OH with the problem, right?


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trinity can you explain my levels to me pls:
> 
> Progesterone 54
> Prolactin 415
> 
> If they use the same units as our labs then your levels are great - especially your progesterone.
> Progesterone: >15 indicates ovulation
> Prolactin: normal is between 30 and 600Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyy thanks! I was worried I wasn't ovulating. So this means that either it's taking a while bc sometimes it just does or it's OH with the problem, right?Click to expand...

I am going with sometimes it takes a few months :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks hun,iv told my boss and work mate(that new i was pregnant anyway)
im very unstable emotionally atm going to work monday had yesterday and today off. xx


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> thanks hun,iv told my boss and work mate(that new i was pregnant anyway)
> im very unstable emotionally atm going to work monday had yesterday and today off. xx

I would honestly not got back till your ready ! I should have took another week off but wanted to take my mind off it x


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trinity can you explain my levels to me pls:
> 
> Progesterone 54
> Prolactin 415
> 
> If they use the same units as our labs then your levels are great - especially your progesterone.
> Progesterone: >15 indicates ovulation
> Prolactin: normal is between 30 and 600Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyy thanks! I was worried I wasn't ovulating. So this means that either it's taking a while bc sometimes it just does or it's OH with the problem, right?Click to expand...

I think it's a case of sometimes it just does. but getting the :spermy: checked is a good idea. The next thing would be checking that your fallopian tubes are not blocked in any way


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I really want some brownies. Or Ben and Jerry's. Something chocolaty and naughty.

MEEEE!! MEEEEEE!! You'll never guess why......? I'M STARVING!!! How unusual eh? :icecream:


----------



## poas

Hey all,Clare,if you're still here-I hope you're doing as ok as you can.
Whats everyone up to this evening/morning?!

Can someone explain 'fetal pole' to me please....Trinity....Please...


----------



## Sarachka

Mmm Luna!!! I want some ice cream that involves chocolate and peanut butter please. I LOVE pb but it's very hard to find anything here involving pb apart from actual jars of pb and some larger stores do recess pieces and cups but THAT'S IT. It's torture!! Whenever I'm in the states I gain about 10lbs of pb weight lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having a cheese sandwich, pre-swim snack. And when I get back from the pool I'll be having the same dinner as LO had but giant's portions- spinach, fish and potatoes.

Bon Appetit everyone!:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trinity can you explain my levels to me pls:
> 
> Progesterone 54
> Prolactin 415
> 
> If they use the same units as our labs then your levels are great - especially your progesterone.
> Progesterone: >15 indicates ovulation
> Prolactin: normal is between 30 and 600Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyy thanks! I was worried I wasn't ovulating. So this means that either it's taking a while bc sometimes it just does or it's OH with the problem, right?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's a case of sometimes it just does. but getting the :spermy: checked is a good idea. The next thing would be checking that your fallopian tubes are not blocked in any wayClick to expand...

omg that's gonna make sarachka panic!! :haha:You haven't been trying that long Sarachka, I'm with that it just takes a good few goes:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hey all,Clare,if you're still here-I hope you're doing as ok as you can.
> Whats everyone up to this evening/morning?!
> 
> Can someone explain 'fetal pole' to me please....Trinity....Please...

It's the thicker part of the yolk sac


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ship I'm late:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm having a cheese sandwich, pre-swim snack. And when I get back from the pool I'll be having the same dinner as LO had but giant's portions- spinach, fish and potatoes.
> 
> Bon Appetit everyone!:munch:

GIMME!! :munch:

Enjoy your :shipw:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm having a cheese sandwich, pre-swim snack. And when I get back from the pool I'll be having the same dinner as LO had but giant's portions- spinach, fish and potatoes.
> 
> Bon Appetit everyone!:munch:

I had kidney beans, basmati rice & butternut


----------



## kit_cat

Have to share....

As we are going away for a few days and OH is just in from work I sent him off to get changed so I can start the washings before we go tomorrow. 

He decided to have a shower while he was at it and came back through into the livingroom..ran into the middle of the room, lifted his dressing gown up and "handlessly" waved his man bits at me :shock:

Now I'm not so hungry :shrug:

NB...If OH ever sees this I will be killed :shhh:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Have to share....
> 
> As we are going away for a few days and OH is just in from work I sent him off to get changed so I can start the washings before we go tomorrow.
> 
> He decided to have a shower while he was at it and came back through into the livingroom..ran into the middle of the room, lifted his dressing gown up and "handlessly" waved his man bits at me :shock:
> 
> Now I'm not so hungry :shrug:
> 
> NB...If OH ever sees this I will be killed :shhh:

:rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!

Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:

:haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

It's not the first time. He does a lot of things in his sleep. He talks in his sleep and yells and gets up to go to the bathroom. I sleep like a rock so I don't usually notice, but when he sleep gropes me it's just annoying. And last night I had a hard time falling asleep as it was. I was so irritated. I stormed out of the room with my pillows. He didn't even wake up, LOL. He didn't remember me leaving when I told him this morning. What a goof. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Anyone want some test results?? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the first time. He does a lot of things in his sleep. He talks in his sleep and yells and gets up to go to the bathroom. I sleep like a rock so I don't usually notice, but when he sleep gropes me it's just annoying. And last night I had a hard time falling asleep as it was. I was so irritated. I stormed out of the room with my pillows. He didn't even wake up, LOL. He didn't remember me leaving when I told him this morning. What a goof. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh my, how strange...does he hide things like Molly?


----------



## Rachael.

newbie_ttc said:


> Oh, and WELCOME Rachel! Make yourself at home. Your daughters have lovely names! Are we trying for team :blue: or team :pink: this time?

I'm not bothered, my OH is wanting a girl he's already chosen the name Evie!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Anyone want some test results?? :shrug::shrug:

YES DOCTOR!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

My friend who is not so keen on sex calls it "the Hand of Doom" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

So on Tuesday they were 180.7...


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the first time. He does a lot of things in his sleep. He talks in his sleep and yells and gets up to go to the bathroom. I sleep like a rock so I don't usually notice, but when he sleep gropes me it's just annoying. And last night I had a hard time falling asleep as it was. I was so irritated. I stormed out of the room with my pillows. He didn't even wake up, LOL. He didn't remember me leaving when I told him this morning. What a goof. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, how strange...does he hide things like Molly?Click to expand...

No, thank goodness. He likes to turn his alarm off in his sleep, though. :dohh:



TrinityMom said:


> Anyone want some test results?? :shrug::shrug:

Yes please!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My friend who is not so keen on sex calls it "the Hand of Doom" :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Just reading over some of the post last week... :shock: had NO clue we moved! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My friend who is not so keen on sex calls it "the Hand of Doom" :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, quite funny! :haha:
I used to hate sex (nothing against my DH), I just didn't find it pleasurable, still don't much. I could care less. DH is the type that needs it. Go figure. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Rachael. said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and WELCOME Rachel! Make yourself at home. Your daughters have lovely names! Are we trying for team :blue: or team :pink: this time?
> 
> I'm not bothered, my OH is wanting a girl he's already chosen the name Evie!Click to expand...

Evie will go perfectly with the other girls! DH wants a girl too as he already has a son. I would prefer my 1st to be a boy, but will be happy either way.


----------



## TrinityMom

And today....they are 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:696.3:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So way more than doubled:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> So on Tuesday they were 180.7...

Come on then Trin.........


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My friend who is not so keen on sex calls it "the Hand of Doom" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, quite funny! :haha:
> I used to hate sex (nothing against my DH), I just didn't find it pleasurable, still don't much. I could care less. DH is the type that needs it. Go figure. :shrug:Click to expand...

I enjoy sex...it's the motivation to get round to it that I lack...DH is plenty motivating tho :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> And today....they are
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:696.3:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So way more than doubled:thumbup:

:wohoo:

So pleased Trin :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Trini* I haven't a clue about those numbers, but that sounds good, yes? Can u put that in perspective for layman like me?


----------



## newbie_ttc

nevermind!!! :haha: that's fantastic dear!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Wooohooo trin, those are some great results!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> *Trini* I haven't a clue about those numbers, but that sounds good, yes? Can u put that in perspective for layman like me?

:haha: It's meant to double in that time period and mine more than tripled :thumbup: which means the pregnancy is _likely_ to be intrauterine (not ectopic) and viable


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> *Trini* I haven't a clue about those numbers, but that sounds good, yes? Can u put that in perspective for layman like me?
> 
> :haha: It's meant to double in that time period and mine more than tripled :thumbup: which means the pregnancy is _likely_ to be intrauterine (not ectopic) and viableClick to expand...

that is wonderful news my dear! the little beanie must have gotten that super sticky memo i sent! :hugs: Very good! Can't wait to see the 1st scan pics :happydance:


----------



## poas

Trinity Congratulations on your lovely hcg levels...now I'm going to pester you a little more please,as you seem to have all the answers :) Is 1.4 mm fetal pole usual for 6weeks ish?
sorry to go on :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

*Ginge I see you lurking!! We've missed you!!*


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Trinity Congratulations on your lovely hcg levels...now I'm going to pester you a little more please,as you seem to have all the answers :) Is 1.4 mm fetal pole usual for 6weeks ish?
> sorry to go on :blush:

That's excellent. It only starts at 6 weeks so often it's not visible on US at 6 weeks. Grows at around 1mm a day so the FP in your case would be around 1.5 days making you around 6w 1 or 2 days...so spot on:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:dance: Yay - Ginge is back!! :dance:

How are you love?


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Trinity Congratulations on your lovely hcg levels...now I'm going to pester you a little more please,as you seem to have all the answers :) Is 1.4 mm fetal pole usual for 6weeks ish?
> sorry to go on :blush:
> 
> That's excellent. It only starts at 6 weeks so often it's not visible on US at 6 weeks. Grows at around 1mm a day so the FP in your case would be around 1.5 days making you around 6w 1 or 2 days...so spot on:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thankyou :) :) I was all relaxed and calm,and then looked through the notes and the sonographer has put '5-6 weeks not 6+' Which worried me as :blush: we only bd once (my leg was broken,we broke the cast...not easily forgotten!!) so I know approx when conception was and so panicked bubba wasnt growing properly..............Sorry for rambling!!
Thankyou for reassuring me :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Just quickly because I have a hungry baby...
> 
> *lunalady* sorry for BFN:flower:
> 
> *newmummy* it's not the best shot because the spine is very curved so I can't see what angle it's at, will look again later on big computer and zoom in...
> 
> *babyhopes*, look after yourself my love :hugs:
> 
> Wow thanks *Rachael* I'll tell everyone that I deliberately put dark grout in so as to be at the height of tiling fashion:happydance:
> 
> catch you later luvvlies:kiss:

Thought as much i will try send them all so you can have a play trust me to have an un nubbable scan picture :dohh: Enjoy swimming 



kit_cat said:


> Have to share....
> 
> As we are going away for a few days and OH is just in from work I sent him off to get changed so I can start the washings before we go tomorrow.
> 
> He decided to have a shower while he was at it and came back through into the livingroom..ran into the middle of the room, lifted his dressing gown up and "handlessly" waved his man bits at me :shock:
> 
> Now I'm not so hungry :shrug:
> 
> NB...If OH ever sees this I will be killed :shhh:


:haha::blush:ohhhh where you off to lovely Kit? what did you want to rant about earlier :shrug:



TrinityMom said:


> And today....they are
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:696.3:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So way more than doubled:thumbup:


wooooo hoooooo trins got triple levels you clever preggo turtle you :happydance::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Nice numbers, Trin!!!!!!!! That's great!!! :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

This tired turtle is taking herself off to bed. When one starts talking about oneself in the third person, it is a clear indication that one is fatigued and should rest :haha:

DH is so sweet. He is setting up the volunteers at the fundraiser tomorrow and letting me sleep in (sorry Molly)

Night night all :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya newmummy :flower:

I'm off up to Scotland for a family do...and it wasn't me wanting to rant earlier, think it was young Molly, but she's all calm and serene again now I think :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Night Trin! u and bubba(s) :winkwink: rest well!


----------



## TrinityMom

Also got a mom who is 2cm dilated and well effaced so she could go any time soon and another one who is considering castor oil because she is overdue :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh, night night Trinity..hope one has a simply marvellous sleep :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh dear poor Molly, that sounds like fun Kit how long for ? will you still get bnb time?

Night Trin sleep well and hopefully undisturbed !


----------



## new mummy2010

They are kinda reassuring but i fell preg both cycles without using them and use to freak if O day differed etc from mth to mth


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?

Oh I did wonder how keeping your mind off matters TTC was going. It would be hard for me to switch it off. OPK's (as in wee sticks) work just the same as HPTs in that you wee on 'em and depending on the strength of the line that comes up, it indicates how close you are to ovulation or whether you are ovulating. The CBFM (sorry for swearing Holly and Crunchie) is a fancy digital version of this...also expensive! There are other smiley face OPKs too which are easier to interpret than the ordinary wee sticks.

Hope that makes a bit of sense? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I really did want to use them, and i think temping was doing a pretty good job of pinpointing O day. I'm probably just grasping at straws b/c I'm ready for my bfp already


----------



## Mollykins

Fab levels Trin. Sleep well. :hugs:

I am all well now... ranting/venting over. :thumbup: Just finished feeding everyone lunch and now I'm off to get motivated to complete chores and errands. 

Hope you all have a wonderful rest of your evening. Kit, have a marvelous trip and I will chat with you when you get back. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh dear poor Molly, that sounds like fun Kit how long for ? will you still get bnb time?
> 
> Night Trin sleep well and hopefully undisturbed !

Yeah, I'm looking forward to it! We'll travel up tomorrow and be back on Wednesday...probably no B&B time though :cry: I'll have like a gazillion pages to try to catch up on when I get back :shock:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Haha, was catching up, nice awards kit, and glad to know im being missed, havent been on much lately had a lot going on here unfortunately, i get my results from the doc on 31st so will update with them and whether our situations changed x


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?
> 
> Oh I did wonder how keeping your mind off matters TTC was going. It would be hard for me to switch it off. OPK's (as in wee sticks) work just the same as HPTs in that you wee on 'em and depending on the strength of the line that comes up, it indicates how close you are to ovulation or whether you are ovulating. The CBFM (sorry for swearing Holly and Crunchie) is a fancy digital version of this...also expensive! There are other smiley face OPKs too which are easier to interpret than the ordinary wee sticks.
> 
> Hope that makes a bit of sense? :shrug:Click to expand...

I think if i did go with OPKs I would use the smiley face kind. 

I thought taking a break would relieve some of my stress, and it has to the extent that I no longer stress over temps from day to day, but i know around about the time I usually O and the pressure and stress was still there and I guilted myself into BD'ing in hopes of "unintentionally" catching the egg. I am just torn at this point and looking for a quick easy fix


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Haha, was catching up, nice awards kit, and glad to know im being missed, havent been on much lately had a lot going on here unfortunately, i get my results from the doc on 31st so will update with them and whether our situations changed x

So nice to see you Ginge...and best of luck on the 31st lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?
> 
> Oh I did wonder how keeping your mind off matters TTC was going. It would be hard for me to switch it off. OPK's (as in wee sticks) work just the same as HPTs in that you wee on 'em and depending on the strength of the line that comes up, it indicates how close you are to ovulation or whether you are ovulating. The CBFM (sorry for swearing Holly and Crunchie) is a fancy digital version of this...also expensive! There are other smiley face OPKs too which are easier to interpret than the ordinary wee sticks.
> 
> Hope that makes a bit of sense? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think if i did go with OPKs I would use the smiley face kind.
> 
> I thought taking a break would relieve some of my stress, and it has to the extent that I no longer stress over temps from day to day, but i know around about the time I usually O and the pressure and stress was still there and I guilted myself into BD'ing in hopes of "unintentionally" catching the egg. I am just torn at this point and looking for a quick easy fixClick to expand...

Yeah, I think Holly favours the smiley face variety.

I'm so sorry this is so hard for you. Maybe you fit more into the role of NTNP right now? What does OH think?


----------



## newbie_ttc

hope everything turns out the way you want them to Ging! Do keep us posted. U r missed around here :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im off for early night and i have emailed you 3 more pics Bethany


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Ginge hope your results clear things up for you hope your well


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> I'm so sorry this is so hard for you. Maybe you fit more into the role of NTNP right now? What does OH think?

I really want to talk with him about it, but I know he doesn't want the stress and pressure of actively trying. He'd prefer that we bd whenever the mood hits (which isn't often considering our schedules) and if it results in a :baby:, then great, if not, no problem there either. So I am afraid that if I bring anything up with him he will write me off as being obsessed and be turned off from the idea of trying for a baby completely.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry this is so hard for you. Maybe you fit more into the role of NTNP right now? What does OH think?
> 
> I really want to talk with him about it, but I know he doesn't want the stress and pressure of actively trying. He prefer that we bd whenever the mood hits (which isn't often considering our schedules) and if it results in a :baby:, then great, if not, no problem there either. So I am afraid that if I bring anything up with him he will write me off as being obsessed and be turned off from the idea of trying for a baby completely.Click to expand...

Tricky one :wacko: I totally understand not wishing to appear obsessed so as not to put OH off, but surely it's important he understands how you feel? It's a two way street m'love and so not just about making sure he's happy with the situation. Your happiness is just as important :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?
> 
> Oh I did wonder how keeping your mind off matters TTC was going. It would be hard for me to switch it off. OPK's (as in wee sticks) work just the same as HPTs in that you wee on 'em and depending on the strength of the line that comes up, it indicates how close you are to ovulation or whether you are ovulating. The CBFM (sorry for swearing Holly and Crunchie) is a fancy digital version of this...also expensive! There are other smiley face OPKs too which are easier to interpret than the ordinary wee sticks.
> 
> Hope that makes a bit of sense? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think if i did go with OPKs I would use the smiley face kind.
> 
> I thought taking a break would relieve some of my stress, and it has to the extent that I no longer stress over temps from day to day, but i know around about the time I usually O and the pressure and stress was still there and I guilted myself into BD'ing in hopes of "unintentionally" catching the egg. I am just torn at this point and looking for a quick easy fixClick to expand...

I've got the whole range, and by far my favourite combo is internet cheapie LH strips and a pack of digi smiley faces, so when you're pretty sure on the IC that it's looking good you can get a smiley face to confirm:thumbup: 

And Kit, please don't mention that vulgar four lettered C-B-F-M word in my presence again, I find it very offensive.:winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry this is so hard for you. Maybe you fit more into the role of NTNP right now? What does OH think?
> 
> I really want to talk with him about it, but I know he doesn't want the stress and pressure of actively trying. He prefer that we bd whenever the mood hits (which isn't often considering our schedules) and if it results in a :baby:, then great, if not, no problem there either. So I am afraid that if I bring anything up with him he will write me off as being obsessed and be turned off from the idea of trying for a baby completely.Click to expand...
> 
> Tricky one :wacko: I totally understand not wishing to appear obsessed so as not to put OH off, but surely it's important he understands how you feel? It's a two way street m'love and so not just about making sure he's happy with the situation. Your happiness is just as important :hugs:Click to expand...

you're right. I usually find a way to weasle into our conversations what I am feeling. Just have to find a way to serve it up to him. My plan was to tell him that I am think of going to the doctor to be examined to make sure evrything is ok, and to see if he would be willing to have a SA. My angle is reverse psychology b/c I'm pretty sure he'll be turned off of the idea and make an effort to "sperminate" me to prove that his little men work just fine :haha: How terrible am I? :blush: just hope it works :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?
> 
> Oh I did wonder how keeping your mind off matters TTC was going. It would be hard for me to switch it off. OPK's (as in wee sticks) work just the same as HPTs in that you wee on 'em and depending on the strength of the line that comes up, it indicates how close you are to ovulation or whether you are ovulating. The CBFM (sorry for swearing Holly and Crunchie) is a fancy digital version of this...also expensive! There are other smiley face OPKs too which are easier to interpret than the ordinary wee sticks.
> 
> Hope that makes a bit of sense? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think if i did go with OPKs I would use the smiley face kind.
> 
> I thought taking a break would relieve some of my stress, and it has to the extent that I no longer stress over temps from day to day, but i know around about the time I usually O and the pressure and stress was still there and I guilted myself into BD'ing in hopes of "unintentionally" catching the egg. I am just torn at this point and looking for a quick easy fixClick to expand...
> 
> I've got the whole range, and by far my favourite combo is internet cheapie LH strips and a pack of digi smiley faces, so when you're pretty sure on the IC that it's looking good you can get a smiley face to confirm:thumbup:
> 
> And Kit, please don't mention that vulgar four lettered C-B-F-M word in my presence again, I find it very offensive.:winkwink:Click to expand...

good idea! I am pretty sure i O between CD12-15. So perhaps I can get a few cheapies from the dollar store, then use a digi to confirm. When u get a smiley does that mean u are due to O within the next 12 hrs? how often should I test on the cheapies?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry this is so hard for you. Maybe you fit more into the role of NTNP right now? What does OH think?
> 
> I really want to talk with him about it, but I know he doesn't want the stress and pressure of actively trying. He prefer that we bd whenever the mood hits (which isn't often considering our schedules) and if it results in a :baby:, then great, if not, no problem there either. So I am afraid that if I bring anything up with him he will write me off as being obsessed and be turned off from the idea of trying for a baby completely.Click to expand...
> 
> Tricky one :wacko: I totally understand not wishing to appear obsessed so as not to put OH off, but surely it's important he understands how you feel? It's a two way street m'love and so not just about making sure he's happy with the situation. Your happiness is just as important :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you're right. I usually find a way to weasle into our conversations what I am feeling. Just have to find a way to serve it up to him. My plan was to tell him that I am think of going to the doctor to be examined to make sure evrything is ok, and to see if he would be willing to have a SA. My angle is reverse psychology b/c I'm pretty sure he'll be turned off of the idea and make an effort to "sperminate" me to prove that his little men work just fine :haha: How terrible am I? :blush: just hope it works :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: Yay for reverse psychology!! Genius! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks for listening. confession/rant over now! :flower:

I'm going to miss you while you're gone, but I hope u have a fab time on your trip!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?
> 
> Oh I did wonder how keeping your mind off matters TTC was going. It would be hard for me to switch it off. OPK's (as in wee sticks) work just the same as HPTs in that you wee on 'em and depending on the strength of the line that comes up, it indicates how close you are to ovulation or whether you are ovulating. The CBFM (sorry for swearing Holly and Crunchie) is a fancy digital version of this...also expensive! There are other smiley face OPKs too which are easier to interpret than the ordinary wee sticks.
> 
> Hope that makes a bit of sense? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think if i did go with OPKs I would use the smiley face kind.
> 
> I thought taking a break would relieve some of my stress, and it has to the extent that I no longer stress over temps from day to day, but i know around about the time I usually O and the pressure and stress was still there and I guilted myself into BD'ing in hopes of "unintentionally" catching the egg. I am just torn at this point and looking for a quick easy fixClick to expand...
> 
> I've got the whole range, and by far my favourite combo is internet cheapie LH strips and a pack of digi smiley faces, so when you're pretty sure on the IC that it's looking good you can get a smiley face to confirm:thumbup:
> 
> And Kit, please don't mention that vulgar four lettered C-B-F-M word in my presence again, I find it very offensive.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> good idea! I am pretty sure i O between CD12-15. So perhaps I can get a few cheapies from the dollar store, then use a digi to confirm. When u get a smiley does that mean u are due to O within the next 12 hrs? how often should I test on the cheapies?Click to expand...

That's where the problems arise with me and my DH. They say you O in 12 to 36 hrs of your positive, so if I've already BD'd just before my positive (just to be on the safe side) and then force DH to BD for the next 3 days, or until I feel I'm in the clear, we really are sick of having sex with each other. I'm driven by baby desire so it's easy for me, but he isn't :shrug: I'm having a month off now, you can take my place using opks. They're a bit addictive though, I even did one today because it's soooooo satisfying seeing 2 lines everytime:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HI GINGE!!!!:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Sarachka

Definite aunt flo pangs going on at the minute. Looks like cycle #4 of failure


----------



## HollyMonkey

Swimming was fab:cloud9: worked on my butterfly kick mainly. And just prepared my stuff for baby swimmers, my new friend is calling by at 9 tomorrow and we're going to walk to the pool together:friends:

Which reminds me *Sarachka!* My new friend knits and when she saw my crochet blanket and I said it was for your orphans she was really keen to knit something too:happydance:

*Kit*:cry: I'm not sure I want you go away without me. But have, sob, a lovely, sob, time anyway:cry:

I'll do some nubbing tomorrow newmummy:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?
> 
> Oh I did wonder how keeping your mind off matters TTC was going. It would be hard for me to switch it off. OPK's (as in wee sticks) work just the same as HPTs in that you wee on 'em and depending on the strength of the line that comes up, it indicates how close you are to ovulation or whether you are ovulating. The CBFM (sorry for swearing Holly and Crunchie) is a fancy digital version of this...also expensive! There are other smiley face OPKs too which are easier to interpret than the ordinary wee sticks.
> 
> Hope that makes a bit of sense? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think if i did go with OPKs I would use the smiley face kind.
> 
> I thought taking a break would relieve some of my stress, and it has to the extent that I no longer stress over temps from day to day, but i know around about the time I usually O and the pressure and stress was still there and I guilted myself into BD'ing in hopes of "unintentionally" catching the egg. I am just torn at this point and looking for a quick easy fixClick to expand...
> 
> I've got the whole range, and by far my favourite combo is internet cheapie LH strips and a pack of digi smiley faces, so when you're pretty sure on the IC that it's looking good you can get a smiley face to confirm:thumbup:
> 
> And Kit, please don't mention that vulgar four lettered C-B-F-M word in my presence again, I find it very offensive.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> good idea! I am pretty sure i O between CD12-15. So perhaps I can get a few cheapies from the dollar store, then use a digi to confirm. When u get a smiley does that mean u are due to O within the next 12 hrs? how often should I test on the cheapies?Click to expand...
> 
> That's where the problems arise with me and my DH. They say you O in 12 to 36 hrs of your positive, so if I've already BD'd just before my positive (just to be on the safe side) and then force DH to BD for the next 3 days, or until I feel I'm in the clear, we really are sick of having sex with each other. I'm driven by baby desire so it's easy for me, but he isn't :shrug: I'm having a month off now, you can take my place using opks. They're a bit addictive though, I even did one today because it's soooooo satisfying seeing 2 lines everytime:haha:Click to expand...

Are u taking a month of like my supposed break, or are u really going to avoid BD'ing around O time?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Definite aunt flo pangs going on at the minute. Looks like cycle #4 of failure

Have you done a test today?


----------



## Sarachka

Yes Holly. Big fat shitty no


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?
> 
> Oh I did wonder how keeping your mind off matters TTC was going. It would be hard for me to switch it off. OPK's (as in wee sticks) work just the same as HPTs in that you wee on 'em and depending on the strength of the line that comes up, it indicates how close you are to ovulation or whether you are ovulating. The CBFM (sorry for swearing Holly and Crunchie) is a fancy digital version of this...also expensive! There are other smiley face OPKs too which are easier to interpret than the ordinary wee sticks.
> 
> Hope that makes a bit of sense? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think if i did go with OPKs I would use the smiley face kind.
> 
> I thought taking a break would relieve some of my stress, and it has to the extent that I no longer stress over temps from day to day, but i know around about the time I usually O and the pressure and stress was still there and I guilted myself into BD'ing in hopes of "unintentionally" catching the egg. I am just torn at this point and looking for a quick easy fixClick to expand...
> 
> I've got the whole range, and by far my favourite combo is internet cheapie LH strips and a pack of digi smiley faces, so when you're pretty sure on the IC that it's looking good you can get a smiley face to confirm:thumbup:
> 
> And Kit, please don't mention that vulgar four lettered C-B-F-M word in my presence again, I find it very offensive.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> good idea! I am pretty sure i O between CD12-15. So perhaps I can get a few cheapies from the dollar store, then use a digi to confirm. When u get a smiley does that mean u are due to O within the next 12 hrs? how often should I test on the cheapies?Click to expand...
> 
> That's where the problems arise with me and my DH. They say you O in 12 to 36 hrs of your positive, so if I've already BD'd just before my positive (just to be on the safe side) and then force DH to BD for the next 3 days, or until I feel I'm in the clear, we really are sick of having sex with each other. I'm driven by baby desire so it's easy for me, but he isn't :shrug: I'm having a month off now, you can take my place using opks. They're a bit addictive though, I even did one today because it's soooooo satisfying seeing 2 lines everytime:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Are u taking a month of like my supposed break, or are u really going to avoid BD'ing around O time?Click to expand...

:haha: It's easy!! DH is away with his boys skiing during my next O time:haha: I'm staying at home to look after the animals, and will just waste an egg.:growlmad::growlmad: I'll try really hard not to track my fertility, give myself a real month off ready for the spring time attack:ninja:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...how come you are getting 2 strong lines on OPKs? Is that usual at this point in your cycle?

Oh, and I showed OH a pic of your LO just before dinner......'twas a bad move :nope: Just by the look on his face I know he wants a girl more than ever and seeing that beautiful little face...well :shrug: We already know I'm having a boy don't we? :blue:


----------



## newbie_ttc

well now, u really will be taking a break... silly skii trip! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Yes Holly. Big fat shitty no

how any dpo are u?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> thanks for listening. confession/rant over now! :flower:
> 
> I'm going to miss you while you're gone, but I hope u have a fab time on your trip!!

Ahh thanks m'love...I'll miss you too...not sure when I last went for 5 days without B&B!! :shrug::nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yes Holly. Big fat shitty no

That's crap. But only cycle 4.....It's a BFSN for me too this month too, cycle god knows, about 7 I think? I've already had my bfn depression for this month, I'm now looking forward to a month off and spending my O week shopping in Paris with my mum instead of weeing on sticks and surveying cervical mucous and trying to coax reluctant sperm from dh's testicles up to my cervix. Ah, the streets of gay Paris will seem so jolly in comparison to the usual black ovulation hole:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yes Holly. Big fat shitty no

Right, you're 10DPO? Still early. When would AF be due?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...how come you are getting 2 strong lines on OPKs? Is that usual at this point in your cycle?
> 
> Oh, and I showed OH a pic of your LO just before dinner......'twas a bad move :nope: Just by the look on his face I know he wants a girl more than ever and seeing that beautiful little face...well :shrug: We already know I'm having a boy don't we? :blue:

Aww. I thought LO's nub was 50/50! She kept me guessing!

They're not strong lines at all Kit, just faint ones- if they were strong I'd be excited over the opk as hpt thing!! But I just have loads of them in stock and I wanted to see what my new bathroom was like for poas in:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

One, like Trin, is feeling tired, and one has baby swimmers early tomorrow morning so one is going to retire to bed shortly:sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It would be nice if one were to wake up pregnant tomorrow morning.

I bet that's how Princess Kate will get knocked up, she will just gracefully awake one morning 'with child'- no scheming and sweating and peeing for her:wacko: Ah, what an unjust world we live in! 

Nighty night my dears, sweetpea and onion and what have you dreams:sleep::hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Let me bid one good evening and I hope you sleep well and enjoy baby swimmers tomorrow. How lovely your new friend is going to maybe make something for Sarachka's orphans :thumbup: How near to completion is your work of art now?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Let me bid one good evening and I hope you sleep well and enjoy baby swimmers tomorrow. How lovely your new friend is going to maybe make something for Sarachka's orphans :thumbup: How near to completion is your work of art now?

Not even halfway yet:blush: too much bnb and not enough crochet, but now the bathroom's finished I can chill with my granny squares a bit:thumbup:

have fun this weekend kit:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all..going to have to do some work before bed, so I'll say ta-ta for now. Might catch you briefly in the morning before we set sail :thumbup:

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

rest well hollymonkeypants!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good night kit! have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry this is so hard for you. Maybe you fit more into the role of NTNP right now? What does OH think?
> 
> I really want to talk with him about it, but I know he doesn't want the stress and pressure of actively trying. He prefer that we bd whenever the mood hits (which isn't often considering our schedules) and if it results in a :baby:, then great, if not, no problem there either. So I am afraid that if I bring anything up with him he will write me off as being obsessed and be turned off from the idea of trying for a baby completely.Click to expand...
> 
> Tricky one :wacko: I totally understand not wishing to appear obsessed so as not to put OH off, but surely it's important he understands how you feel? It's a two way street m'love and so not just about making sure he's happy with the situation. Your happiness is just as important :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you're right. I usually find a way to weasle into our conversations what I am feeling. Just have to find a way to serve it up to him. My plan was to tell him that I am think of going to the doctor to be examined to make sure evrything is ok, and to see if he would be willing to have a SA. My angle is reverse psychology b/c I'm pretty sure he'll be turned off of the idea and make an effort to "sperminate" me to prove that his little men work just fine :haha: How terrible am I? :blush: just hope it works :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Yay for reverse psychology!! Genius! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That is a brilliant idea love! :rofl: Sounds like just the kind of sneaky I would be found guilty of... assuming I ever got caught being that kind of sneaky. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I fell asleep last night thinking ":dohh: I forgot to say Yay! for *Trin's* levels!" So I say Yay! this morning!:flower: I'm inclined to agree with you Trin, that when they rise well it would suggest it's viable and non-eptopic, and it's also a well known fact that girl beans tend to produce more hcg more rapidly.

All up early here today, dh's ex doesn't like taking her kids early to sports events at the weekend so she always gives us the boys if it's her weekend with them but there happens to be an early wake up hour.:grr: She should count herself lucky I'm not O'ing.:haha:

:bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn: 
For tradition's sake I did my 9dpo IC 10iu which of course was :bfn:negative:bfn: since I haven't had one single micro symptom, so I'll waste another 2 over tomorrow and the day after since I know you lovely ladies will say 'oh but it's early yet':hugs: for which I love you all for:kiss: But I AM Simon Callow and if I haven't got talent today then I won't have it tomorrow:shrug: 

Off to get the cutest monkey chops in the world from her cot and smother her in kisses and snuffle my face into the little soft nape of her neck:cloud9:

Have a lovely day everyone, and bon voyage Kit!!:boat:


----------



## firstbaby25

:shock::shock:

morning I have to catch up :cry: I always read through the night to avoid this - had a row the OH last night - oh dear the subject matter was pretty much his love affair with his phone. I was getting all insecure because he gets it out 1) first thing in the morning and 2) last thing at night...


I've missed Kit and Trin who probably won't be here so if they dash on this morning - have a lovely trip kit :kiss: Trin - enjoy your parties and BIL and family time :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya new mummy! I love my award... What makes you think I don't? It's even in my signature! Did you conceive even smoking? I'm curious... I'm all negative today wondering why it's not happened for me!
> 
> Bethany - lovely bathroom! Love it. Wish I had a house to decorate.
> 
> 
> Nothing just making sure :thumbup: Yes but i did only ever have 1 on way to work 2 at lunch 1 on way home and one maybe after tea< and if i went out that was a different matter it could be 15-20 in the night with doling a few out to friends, but then i would'nt smoke until mon/tues still bad i know !!
> 
> Anyway i remember you asked me the other day about my ttc journey.....here goes came off bc around half term last feb (2010)had first af in march then cycles were between 25-29 days then regulated to 26days .... in april i think i suffered a chem with the excitment of ttc and testing etc af was late but then was agonising and ver very long......ust about gave up around july/aug as was all i could think about and i felt oh felt the pressure with opks and lp and afs and such like ......... we went on hols to egypt in aug had a brill time last day of af was the day we arrived had a brill to weeks lots of sexy time and lots of love......came home af due date came the tuesday no nothing accompinied by BFN 14dpo fri no af but af pains was pay day thought sod it bought to asda tests did one wham BFP 17dpo and 1-2 weeks digi :happydance:i thought but it was'nt to be i started to bleed about an hr or so after i poas and thought maybe late implantation or breakthrogh bleed had'nt even told Lee, he came home told him but said not to get hopes up had rough weekend on hone to epu and out of hrs gps finally got a scan for the wed got there, the experience is one i dont want to remember they were totally vile to me it rocked my world had the wed,thur,fri off work went back monday. Should'nt of but did had parents complaining i was'nt hapy and not paying their kids attention etc had some right rollickings i just wanted to scream i hvae had a f***ing mc leave me alone i need to work as i cant afford to be off on sick pay. Anyway bad times gave myself break nin sep and took perscribed tablets to delay af for a holiday to see Lee's dad in spain, and af came few days after we got home in oct completely normal and then normal O date,we then decided we were going to leave it and book holiday to dubai for this may,so i did no testing(for nov's O etc) with opk's just like in august or microscope testing saliva etc sod all .... that was af in nov and same story day of af due day not there tested BFN oh well i thought then 3-4days later ohhh still no af tested BFP on asdas both of cause lol and 2-3 on digi and here i am:happydance: Dont give up hope my love xx:kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks new mummy! I'm ok today - part of the row was because we had the house last night and I seized the opportunity with my oh to air the closet and said I don't mind secret O testing and the like but I need him to be more interested - I am pretty much trying for a baby on my own and stuff... It's deep rooted but we got through it and we had a night without phone's and laptops and we *interacted*, it was like, so weird :haha: 

Thanks for sharing! I'm not gonna give up hope neither. RE: the smoking I only have about 3/4 a day but it's more like 7 at weekend, this is why I don't think they'll give me champix unless I lie about how many I do have! Sigh.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Still no lab results from today. I phone just now (2nd time) and they said "Doctor we will phone you as soon as they are ready. We understand they are yours and they are on priority" :blush:
> 
> Well you've got the double whammy of not only your position as a Doctor, but last night too:shrug: I've had trouble going incognito today. The Turtle Awards were double spread centre page in all the papers this morning, and when I went to buy milk just now I had to shake hands and accept congratulations from loads of people. It's a bit embarrasing but I say just enjoy the fame while it lastsClick to expand...

Tell me about it! Kit stole the show with the boob out the dress where i'm from in the North but my attendance did not go unnoticed! Trin I suspect that if I just read further you will have youe levels :thumbup: can't wait to read about it! :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Have you told anyone yet? I forget if you've mentioned it or not.
> 
> no just u guys !!!!!
> 
> lol... I told my inlaws I was having a dry january anyway so the non-drinking is not a problem there ! they think I have amazing will power lol
> 
> have a scan next wednesday ! I am so excitedClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: When are you planning to? After the scan? At 12 weeks? I'm so curious!Click to expand...
> 
> well.....we had promised last time night to tell anyonetill 12 weeks but I got so upset at my mums one day when I started spotting i blurted it out....she promised not to tell anyone and she didnt ! not even my dad !
> 
> this time we just decided to wait until a scan confirms it.... I still feel like I am in dream and maybe im not ??? does that make ANY Sense ??
> 
> so to be honest I havent felt the need to tell anyone.....and I think DH feels the same ??? but we will see if i can wait till 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I have made DH promise we can tell my my mum first ( she has 3 grandchildren already ) then his family and he was happy.....it will be the first on their side ! do you think im mad not telling anyone till 12 weeks ?Click to expand...

*crunchie* you are *not* mad! I have never been pregnant nor even had a :bfp: but (and I don't think even my mum knows this because I give the illusion of openness when in fact I will tell anyone anything that doesn't matter to me) I am a private person when it comes to this and my relationship with adam... I hope that we can hold out to tell people - it's less time for them to wait too! Until the baby's here...

Are you finding out Crunchie? pink or blue?


----------



## TrinityMom

You didn't miss me Jaynie!!!! My sweetheart Dh has gone to the market to organise the volunteers and set everything up for me so that I could sleep in :cloud9:

The mom at 2cm is taking castor oil tonight rather than this morning so I should make the party and the airport. And the other mom is taking castor oil tomorrow night
LUNA! YOU MADE ME DREAM ABOUT CHOCOLATE BROWNIE ICECREAM!!!!! I WANT IT NOW!!! :brat:

Actually, first I want an egg mayo sandwich. Craving a chicken mayo sandwich really - which I do when I'm pregnant. But it's just the memory of one because i haven't had one in 22 years so I'll have to settle for egg mayo (and still be able to look Meredith and Yang (2 of the hens) in the eye :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I really want some brownies. Or Ben and Jerry's. Something chocolaty and naughty.
> 
> Ooh! Ben and Jerry's brownie and cookie dough :brat::brat::brat:Click to expand...

:munch: :munch: cookie dough :munch: :munch:

me and adam have to save the cookie doughs for last and then share them out equally according to big globs then medium and then the smaller ones! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I really want some brownies. Or Ben and Jerry's. Something chocolaty and naughty.
> 
> Ooh! Ben and Jerry's brownie and cookie dough :brat::brat::brat:Click to expand...
> 
> :munch: :munch: cookie dough :munch: :munch:
> 
> me and adam have to save the cookie doughs for last and then share them out equally according to big globs then medium and then the smaller ones! :haha:Click to expand...

They don't sell it here anymore which is even sadder :cry: No Ben and Jerry's for me :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: trin - I am craving cookie dough for breakfast...

Your DH's are all so much nicer than mine! :haha: I hope my chat last night broke through because we then had a nice night even if it is just watching tv and stuff the fact that he wasn't attached to his phone meant we could interact! I loved it :cloud9: 

It definitely works castor oil my friend took it (though i've mentioned before - if you want it over here you have to get someone else to buy it!) and she went in to labour!


----------



## firstbaby25

I meant to end with i'd be so scared to take it because it is against guidelines here!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trinity can you explain my levels to me pls:
> 
> Progesterone 54
> Prolactin 415
> 
> If they use the same units as our labs then your levels are great - especially your progesterone.
> Progesterone: >15 indicates ovulation
> Prolactin: normal is between 30 and 600Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyy thanks! I was worried I wasn't ovulating. So this means that either it's taking a while bc sometimes it just does or it's OH with the problem, right?Click to expand...
> 
> I am going with sometimes it takes a few months :thumbup:Click to expand...


I concur.

Lover we have been over this! You know the script... you can relax now no? 
You should get your OH on zinc and selenium - I have mine on them when he remembers and I have read in several places that zinc & selenium are a must but also vit C is better for ttc men than ttc women! I have my OH on those tablets because the stuff I read was overwhelming (a study) and my OH smokes which affects the swimmers more than it affects my eggs... Although I know they *will* be affected just apparently smoking is tres bad for the :spermy: - you should read about them I reckon the study I read will come up on google - improved motility and viable sperm content by *upto* 80%


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Mmm Luna!!! I want some ice cream that involves chocolate and peanut butter please. I LOVE pb but it's very hard to find anything here involving pb apart from actual jars of pb and some larger stores do recess pieces and cups but THAT'S IT. It's torture!! Whenever I'm in the states I gain about 10lbs of pb weight lol

I actually also love peanut butter but have never had a peanut butter and jam (jelly) sandwich! Have you? Is it nice? KitKat also do a chunky that has peanut butter in it and it is divine... Why are you all talking about sweet things when i've had no breakfast!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Have to share....
> 
> As we are going away for a few days and OH is just in from work I sent him off to get changed so I can start the washings before we go tomorrow.
> 
> He decided to have a shower while he was at it and came back through into the livingroom..ran into the middle of the room, lifted his dressing gown up and "handlessly" waved his man bits at me :shock:
> 
> Now I'm not so hungry :shrug:
> 
> NB...If OH ever sees this I will be killed :shhh:

Oh the shamelessness of these boys! :rofl: :rofl: that's hilarious!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> And today....they are
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:696.3:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So way more than doubled:thumbup:

BEA UTIFUL Trin! YOU are a preggie turtle no turning back now you'r gonna have to squeeze her out of your va jay jay and everything! :thumbup: I am very happy for you :happydance: 

Kept me waiting though???


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like something my DH would do, Kit!!
> 
> Last night I had to sleep on the couch because he kept 'sleep groping' me. He ask me this morning why I didn't sleep in the bed with him and I told him because he wouldn't let me sleep! He couldn't keep his paws to himself. He was embarrassed, I think. He said sorry, he didn't realize! :haha:
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sure he didn't :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My friend who is not so keen on sex calls it "the Hand of Doom" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, quite funny! :haha:
> I used to hate sex (nothing against my DH), I just didn't find it pleasurable, still don't much. I could care less. DH is the type that needs it. Go figure. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy sex...it's the motivation to get round to it that I lack...DH is plenty motivating tho :haha:Click to expand...

I'm like you Trin! Especially in this house - I do find elsewhere we are ok so I am waiting it out before I consider it a problem...


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I meant to end with i'd be so scared to take it because it is against guidelines here!

It's only against guidelines because it makes you go into labour if your body is ready, and they want control over that. it doesn't do anything bad to you or baby and it has WAY less side-effects than cytotec or prandin or any o the other inducing drugs
We only use it if moms are overdue or if gynaes are threatening induction


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> :blush: Confession :blush: - I have been thinking of purchasing an OPK to try this cycle (despite being on a "break"). I know, I've finally fallen off the deep end. :dohh: Do u ladies think this is a good idea? How do they work?

Yayayayayayay! Newbie's graduated to POAS-dom :fool: ttc-ing! Joke jokes, they're fun and you just pee on them and lines as dark as each or a c line darker than a t line means you are surging in LH this surge usually indicates O as 12 - 36 hours away! Someone probs already told ya. Newbie WHEN I get my :bfp: you are the next in line (you or sarachka) for a free CBFM :dance:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo, my lovely turtle friends :hi:
Missed you a lot. And missed them all awards ... :cry:.
Will never be able to catch up ..... but I could not ignore awards :winkwink:.

SARACHKA :flower:, I had to :cry: after reading my award you wrote for me. :hugs: Thank you:flower:, not sure if I really deserve it. :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Definite aunt flo pangs going on at the minute. Looks like cycle #4 of failure

Chin up lover. Next cycle is ours! I just know it... That is if those :af: style cramps aren't a baby growin or your uterus getting ready to be 1,000 the size of what it is now, do not be so doubtful I imagine that early pregnancy is crampy andyway if you had to grow to be a 1000 times the size you are now it would almost definitely involve pain/cramping...


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I meant to end with i'd be so scared to take it because it is against guidelines here!
> 
> It's only against guidelines because it makes you go into labour if your body is ready, and they want control over that. it doesn't do anything bad to you or baby and it has WAY less side-effects than cytotec or prandin or any o the other inducing drugs
> We only use it if moms are overdue or if gynaes are threatening inductionClick to expand...

I suppose to be fair i'd drink any amount of castor oil before that pessiary - they gave my friend two and she had a very dangerous rapid labour (she thought she needed a poo - classic and was on the toilet when the babies head was crowning) they had to vonteusse him because the poor lad got stuck and went in to all kinds of shock :shock: :shock: I suppose you are right Trin they are slowly taking all of things beyond our own control!


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> Helloooo, my lovely turtle friends :hi:
> Missed you a lot. And missed them all awards ... :cry:.
> Will never be able to catch up ..... but I could not ignore awards :winkwink:.
> 
> SARACHKA :flower:, I had to :cry: after reading my award you wrote for me. :hugs: Thank you:flower:, not sure if I really deserve it. :blush:

Hello lovely sorry you missed the awards we had such fun but you were missed! Of course you deserve the award they were assigned fairly! Don't be silly, I won something about PMA and determination and promptly spammed this thread with worries about endo and PCOS!!! Not very positive... How are you emandi? You still with the :witch:? I am!

Very weird cycle for me again so far... I'm CD4 and i'm VERY heavy... Never been like this for me it ususally starts bad and gets better, standard... Can see me having another long cycle!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Definite aunt flo pangs going on at the minute. Looks like cycle #4 of failure


:hugs:Sara i know you know your own body but "It's early yet"



HollyMonkey said:


> Swimming was fab:cloud9: worked on my butterfly kick mainly. And just prepared my stuff for baby swimmers, my new friend is calling by at 9 tomorrow and we're going to walk to the pool together:friends:
> 
> Which reminds me *Sarachka!* My new friend knits and when she saw my crochet blanket and I said it was for your orphans she was really keen to knit something too:happydance:
> 
> *Kit*:cry: I'm not sure I want you go away without me. But have, sob, a lovely, sob, time anyway:cry:
> 
> I'll do some nubbing tomorrow newmummy:thumbup:

I doubtb you will see anything Bethany :shrug:but hey ho worth a shot:thumbup: also i have seen a big craft show advertised on tv which made me think of you,Molly and sarait just has lots of things there to do with sewing ,knitting etc :thumbup:and and a new knitting and crchet magazine to collect fortnightly looks good i would get it and post it to you:thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya new mummy! I love my award... What makes you think I don't? It's even in my signature! Did you conceive even smoking? I'm curious... I'm all negative today wondering why it's not happened for me!
> 
> Bethany - lovely bathroom! Love it. Wish I had a house to decorate.
> 
> 
> Nothing just making sure :thumbup: Yes but i did only ever have 1 on way to work 2 at lunch 1 on way home and one maybe after tea< and if i went out that was a different matter it could be 15-20 in the night with doling a few out to friends, but then i would'nt smoke until mon/tues still bad i know !!
> 
> Anyway i remember you asked me the other day about my ttc journey.....here goes came off bc around half term last feb (2010)had first af in march then cycles were between 25-29 days then regulated to 26days .... in april i think i suffered a chem with the excitment of ttc and testing etc af was late but then was agonising and ver very long......ust about gave up around july/aug as was all i could think about and i felt oh felt the pressure with opks and lp and afs and such like ......... we went on hols to egypt in aug had a brill time last day of af was the day we arrived had a brill to weeks lots of sexy time and lots of love......came home af due date came the tuesday no nothing accompinied by BFN 14dpo fri no af but af pains was pay day thought sod it bought to asda tests did one wham BFP 17dpo and 1-2 weeks digi :happydance:i thought but it was'nt to be i started to bleed about an hr or so after i poas and thought maybe late implantation or breakthrogh bleed had'nt even told Lee, he came home told him but said not to get hopes up had rough weekend on hone to epu and out of hrs gps finally got a scan for the wed got there, the experience is one i dont want to remember they were totally vile to me it rocked my world had the wed,thur,fri off work went back monday. Should'nt of but did had parents complaining i was'nt hapy and not paying their kids attention etc had some right rollickings i just wanted to scream i hvae had a f***ing mc leave me alone i need to work as i cant afford to be off on sick pay. Anyway bad times gave myself break nin sep and took perscribed tablets to delay af for a holiday to see Lee's dad in spain, and af came few days after we got home in oct completely normal and then normal O date,we then decided we were going to leave it and book holiday to dubai for this may,so i did no testing(for nov's O etc) with opk's just like in august or microscope testing saliva etc sod all .... that was af in nov and same story day of af due day not there tested BFN oh well i thought then 3-4days later ohhh still no af tested BFP on asdas both of cause lol and 2-3 on digi and here i am:happydance: Dont give up hope my love xx:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks new mummy! I'm ok today - part of the row was because we had the house last night and I seized the opportunity with my oh to air the closet and said I don't mind secret O testing and the like but I need him to be more interested - I am pretty much trying for a baby on my own and stuff... It's deep rooted but we got through it and we had a night without phone's and laptops and we *interacted*, it was like, so weird :haha:
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I'm not gonna give up hope neither. RE: the smoking I only have about 3/4 a day but it's more like 7 at weekend, this is why I don't think they'll give me champix unless I lie about how many I do have! Sigh.Click to expand...

Jaynie thats not many you should be able to just stop like moi:thumbup: will power lady!!! Glad you and OH have aired your issues so to speak well happy saturday im off to find some clothes that fit:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

ooooh maternity clothes shopping :cloud9: I wish I was going! All of my family smoke - I am like a black sheep for wanting to quit my aunt smokes and she had something in her throat once and I thought that would make her quit and it never :shrug: I do worry about them!! I need to get dressed and walk and see my beautiful (albeit getting cheeky) niece...

Mummy: 'Erin don't speak to your daddy like that because it's not very nice'

Erin: 'Mummy'

Mummy: 'Yes princess'

Erin: 'Stop talking'

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Omg! I had my egg sandwich and then was a bit :sick: while brushing my teeth for the 3rd time :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning lovely ladies :wave:

Just having my final fix before I set sail to bonny Scotland! I must say 6 hours in a car never holds any appeal for me but I'm happy once we get there :thumbup:

Anyway, I will have a quick catch up now before I go...should be back on Wednesday.

Lots of love to you all..I'll miss you very much :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Kit - How I will miss you too! What will I do when I wobble? Sigh. You will have a lovely time *through tears* and i'm sure like you will be back in no time... Sniff sniff! Most of your catch up will be me and the tumbleweed :-= :-=


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I fell asleep last night thinking ":dohh: I forgot to say Yay! for *Trin's* levels!" So I say Yay! this morning!:flower: I'm inclined to agree with you Trin, that when they rise well it would suggest it's viable and non-eptopic, and it's also a well known fact that girl beans tend to produce more hcg more rapidly.
> 
> All up early here today, dh's ex doesn't like taking her kids early to sports events at the weekend so she always gives us the boys if it's her weekend with them but there happens to be an early wake up hour.:grr: She should count herself lucky I'm not O'ing.:haha:
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> For tradition's sake I did my 9dpo IC 10iu which of course was :bfn:negative:bfn: since I haven't had one single micro symptom, so I'll waste another 2 over tomorrow and the day after since I know you lovely ladies will say 'oh but it's early yet':hugs: for which I love you all for:kiss: But I AM Simon Callow and if I haven't got talent today then I won't have it tomorrow:shrug:
> 
> Off to get the cutest monkey chops in the world from her cot and smother her in kisses and snuffle my face into the little soft nape of her neck:cloud9:
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone, and bon voyage Kit!!:boat:

Hmm.....9DPO you say "oh but it's early" :fool: :winkwink: Seriously, it is but you know your body better than anyone so I won't try to convince you you're with bebe when you clearly think that's poop! We'll just wait and see! 

Also...is Simon Callow the negative cousin of Simon Cowell?? :shrug::winkwink:

Enjoy your Holly cuddles :cloud9: She's such a doll :flower:

Setting sail soon...:boat: Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Still no lab results from today. I phone just now (2nd time) and they said "Doctor we will phone you as soon as they are ready. We understand they are yours and they are on priority" :blush:
> 
> Well you've got the double whammy of not only your position as a Doctor, but last night too:shrug: I've had trouble going incognito today. The Turtle Awards were double spread centre page in all the papers this morning, and when I went to buy milk just now I had to shake hands and accept congratulations from loads of people. It's a bit embarrasing but I say just enjoy the fame while it lastsClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Kit stole the show with the boob out the dress where i'm from in the North but my attendance did not go unnoticed! Trin I suspect that if I just read further you will have youe levels :thumbup: can't wait to read about it! :kiss:Click to expand...

:rofl: Totally meant to comment on this yesterday...

I have to say that "boobgate" did cause the paparazzi to be waiting outside my billion dollar mansion the next day but it was ok because I just let my moustache grow in a bit and voila..instant disguise! :thumbup:

Holly..I hope the pressure of the fame isn't taking it's toll and Jaynie..I reckon the exposure can only help with getting your next high profile job! (your exposure, not mine :blush:)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: trin - I am craving cookie dough for breakfast...
> 
> Your DH's are all so much nicer than mine! :haha: I hope my chat last night broke through because we then had a nice night even if it is just watching tv and stuff the fact that he wasn't attached to his phone meant we could interact! I loved it :cloud9:
> 
> It definitely works castor oil my friend took it (though i've mentioned before - if you want it over here you have to get someone else to buy it!) and she went in to labour!

I am glad you feel you've re-connected with Adam...I have experienced the same thing periodically with OH across the years. The two key things about things like this are that first you need to recognise it's happening, then you need to do something about it. TICK and TICK for you my lovely! There are no relationships that don't take work..it's just how willing the participants are to put the work in. I'm sure all will be just peachey :hugs:

PS Castor oil? :sick:......Cookie dough? :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning my lovely little turtle wurtles ! 

Fell asleep watching the million pound drop
... I wanna go on it !!!

Was meant to wake up and go gym
But had a lie in..... Will go for a walk or bike ride to make up for it !!!

Jaynie baby - i will most certainty be team yellow .... Oh know thread shocker or what !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Helloooo, my lovely turtle friends :hi:
> Missed you a lot. And missed them all awards ... :cry:.
> Will never be able to catch up ..... but I could not ignore awards :winkwink:.
> 
> SARACHKA :flower:, I had to :cry: after reading my award you wrote for me. :hugs: Thank you:flower:, not sure if I really deserve it. :blush:

YOU DEFINITELY DESERVE YOUR AWARD!!!! :thumbup::hugs:

Sarachka was spot on!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> ooooh maternity clothes shopping :cloud9: I wish I was going! All of my family smoke - I am like a black sheep for wanting to quit my aunt smokes and she had something in her throat once and I thought that would make her quit and it never :shrug: I do worry about them!! I need to get dressed and walk and see my beautiful (albeit getting cheeky) niece...
> 
> Mummy: 'Erin don't speak to your daddy like that because it's not very nice'
> 
> Erin: 'Mummy'
> 
> Mummy: 'Yes princess'
> 
> Erin: 'Stop talking'
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: So cheeky but so funny :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Omg! I had my egg sandwich and then was a bit :sick: while brushing my teeth for the 3rd time :sick:

How rubbish is it when you look forward to something so much then it makes you barf?? It's poopy :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Morning my lovely little turtle wurtles !
> 
> Fell asleep watching the million pound drop
> ... I wanna go on it !!!
> 
> Was meant to wake up and go gym
> But had a lie in..... Will go for a walk or bike ride to make up for it !!!
> 
> Jaynie baby - i will most certainty be team yellow .... Oh know thread shocker or what !!!!

Ha! That's exactly when I fell asleep Crunch! 

Oooooh goody :yipee: :yipee: I am a team yellower! I suppose you remembered that because you seem to! I so wish we were both preggo so I had a team yellower to egg me on (OH would want to know, me :nope:)
I'm well excited to not know what you are having!! 

Will you let us guess the nub though? It's supposed to be fairly accurate!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning my lovely little turtle wurtles !
> 
> Fell asleep watching the million pound drop
> ... I wanna go on it !!!
> 
> Was meant to wake up and go gym
> But had a lie in..... Will go for a walk or bike ride to make up for it !!!
> 
> Jaynie baby - i will most certainty be team yellow .... Oh know thread shocker or what !!!!

Good morning Crunchster!!

Ooo, very jealous of your walk/bike ride...I'll be mostly sitting getting swollen ankles in a car today :nope:..did I mention how impressive my cankles are getting?? :shock:

Also, I'd like to be on team yellow but OH has other ideas...we're not fully decided on that score yet.

I meant to say last night too that we did not tell a soul we were PG till after the 12 wk scan...so no, you're not mad to wait in my opinion if it's right for you.

Have a great weekend lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

...over and out for now..

BYEEEEEEEEEEE :wave: :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovely little turtle wurtles !
> 
> Fell asleep watching the million pound drop
> ... I wanna go on it !!!
> 
> Was meant to wake up and go gym
> But had a lie in..... Will go for a walk or bike ride to make up for it !!!
> 
> Jaynie baby - i will most certainty be team yellow .... Oh know thread shocker or what !!!!
> 
> Ha! That's exactly when I fell asleep Crunch!
> 
> Oooooh goody :yipee: :yipee: I am a team yellower! I suppose you remembered that because you seem to! I so wish we were both preggo so I had a team yellower to egg me on (OH would want to know, me :nope:)
> I'm well excited to not know what you are having!!
> 
> Will you let us guess the nub though? It's supposed to be fairly accurate!Click to expand...

I honestly belive it wont be long before you get those 2 lines ! remember I had the spotting the month before and then this Month BAMM ! 

so deffo nubb guesses.... I honesly still dont understand so I will let monkeychops have her fun !!! 

Kit - My OH is more team yellow than me .... He REALLLLYYYYY does not want to find out ! 

did you boobies seem to get bigger this early on ??? I already have more than a handfull and they are getting hard to control :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Bye KitKat!! :cry::flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> ...over and out for now..
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEEEE :wave: :cry:

Parting is such sweet sorrow :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Bye KitKat!! :cry::flower::kiss::hugs:

great levels trin :thumbup: wish we had our levels measured over here :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning turtles!

We are up early here to skype with Bishkek. 

JAYNIE if you love peanut butter you MUST try pb and jam on toast, not bread. It's heaven! It's one of my favourite things. Thanks for my pep talk. I feel very reassured that my fsh tests and progesterone etc are fine. I've always suspected OHs smoking is bad for his swimmers and it looks like I'm right. To be honest if the problem is with OH I'm ok with that. F course I'd want it sorting out but at least I'M not responsible. KWIM?

Trinity I dreamt of ice-cream too!! I was in a shop in the USA choosing my peanut butter ice cream lol!

HOLLY that's lovely that you've been spreading my orphan propaganda. :hugs: 

NEWMUMMY thanks for your PMA. I'll just wait and see but today I'm VERY pre-aunt flo feeling. Ahh well. 

KIT ooh I'll miss you!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovely little turtle wurtles !
> 
> Fell asleep watching the million pound drop
> ... I wanna go on it !!!
> 
> Was meant to wake up and go gym
> But had a lie in..... Will go for a walk or bike ride to make up for it !!!
> 
> Jaynie baby - i will most certainty be team yellow .... Oh know thread shocker or what !!!!
> 
> Ha! That's exactly when I fell asleep Crunch!
> 
> Oooooh goody :yipee: :yipee: I am a team yellower! I suppose you remembered that because you seem to! I so wish we were both preggo so I had a team yellower to egg me on (OH would want to know, me :nope:)
> I'm well excited to not know what you are having!!
> 
> Will you let us guess the nub though? It's supposed to be fairly accurate!Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly belive it wont be long before you get those 2 lines ! remember I had the spotting the month before and then this Month BAMM !
> 
> so deffo nubb guesses.... I honesly still dont understand so I will let monkeychops have her fun !!!
> 
> Kit - My OH is more team yellow than me .... He REALLLLYYYYY does not want to find out !
> 
> did you boobies seem to get bigger this early on ??? I already have more than a handfull and they are getting hard to control :growlmad:Click to expand...

Mine are already :holly: especially my right one :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

See you Kit sniffle sniffle.... I knew I shouldn't have been here for this bit!

Take care :hi: drive safely! 

See you soon, sniff sniff :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Srachka I seen you lurking I was really insecure for a minute that you were :ignore: us! 

Yup I think you will be fine lover, and I know EXACTLY what you mean about having the problem with th OH and not you - something i think to remember though is that female problems are easier to treat that male ones :thumbup: so every cloud... I think you are both fine, i've read that also only 20 - 50% of sperm in an ejaculation are viable i.e. good to fertilise eggs! Therefore my OH and your OH may have even fewer cause of the smoking! Sigh. I have mine on those tablets and the only one that is slightly expensive is the selenium because I had to go to Superdrug and the other (Zinc) was BOGOF from Wilko's :thumbup:. Would he be a supplement kind of guy?

:holly: :holly: yay for wappy tats! I want sore wappy tats!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie I am so happy for you :cloud9: all pregnant and exercising and not finding out. I truly hope this is it for you now!


----------



## firstbaby25

Off to see Erin! Be back on my phone!


----------



## firstbaby25

15,000 post soon!!!! 

Who will win? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

byeeeeee kit!:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::cry:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovely little turtle wurtles !
> 
> Fell asleep watching the million pound drop
> ... I wanna go on it !!!
> 
> Was meant to wake up and go gym
> But had a lie in..... Will go for a walk or bike ride to make up for it !!!
> 
> Jaynie baby - i will most certainty be team yellow .... Oh know thread shocker or what !!!!
> 
> Ha! That's exactly when I fell asleep Crunch!
> 
> Oooooh goody :yipee: :yipee: I am a team yellower! I suppose you remembered that because you seem to! I so wish we were both preggo so I had a team yellower to egg me on (OH would want to know, me :nope:)
> I'm well excited to not know what you are having!!
> 
> Will you let us guess the nub though? It's supposed to be fairly accurate!Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly belive it wont be long before you get those 2 lines ! remember I had the spotting the month before and then this Month BAMM !
> 
> so deffo nubb guesses.... I honesly still dont understand so I will let monkeychops have her fun !!!
> 
> Kit - My OH is more team yellow than me .... He REALLLLYYYYY does not want to find out !
> 
> did you boobies seem to get bigger this early on ??? I already have more than a handfull and they are getting hard to control :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are already :holly: especially my right one :haha:Click to expand...

I run home at night and have to rip my bra off and let those puppies free :wacko:

Im sure DH does not mind


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie I am so happy for you :cloud9: all pregnant and exercising and not finding out. I truly hope this is it for you now!

I really hope so !


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> You didn't miss me Jaynie!!!! My sweetheart Dh has gone to the market to organise the volunteers and set everything up for me so that I could sleep in :cloud9:
> 
> The mom at 2cm is taking castor oil tonight rather than this morning so I should make the party and the airport. And the other mom is taking castor oil tomorrow night
> LUNA! YOU MADE ME DREAM ABOUT CHOCOLATE BROWNIE ICECREAM!!!!! I WANT IT NOW!!! :brat:
> 
> Actually, first I want an egg mayo sandwich. Craving a chicken mayo sandwich really - which I do when I'm pregnant. But it's just the memory of one because i haven't had one in 22 years so I'll have to settle for egg mayo (and still be able to look Meredith and Yang (2 of the hens) in the eye :haha:)

That's freaky man! I* craved an egg mayo sandwich for breakfast *and was going to come and tell you guys that interesting piece of info but had no time!!! I never eat egg mayo:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

By the way food cravings are not a pregnancy symptom for me, just a symptom of my everyday life:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes Kit, I meant Simon Cowell! Adjective association?:shrug:

*Jaynie* last month I was bummed about the BFN but more about feeling so alone in the ttc thing, so this morning when dh saw my hpt and asked the result I was very surprised and happy:happydance: And I think I even detected a flicker of disappointment in him that it was negative, since he proposed a weekend away in April for his birthday, AND said that "maybe you'll ovulate a bit later next month when I'm back from skiing" (which is very sweet- I think he thinks I control when I ovulate:awww:) but I was very happy to have a positive vibe from him. All from my tearful talk with him last month I guess, so it's worth getting it off your chest to Adam I reckon if you're feeling lonely in your ttc:hugs:

LO didn't cry at the pool:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie I am so happy for you :cloud9: all pregnant and exercising and not finding out. I truly hope this is it for you now!
> 
> I really hope so !Click to expand...

Aww frankenmummy :hugs:
:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off now...Lesbians and Chinese brides :haha:
Probably only see you all tomorrow


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bye bye Trin:hugs: Enjoy your lesbians and chinese brides:haha:
I'm going roller blading with LOhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/ALMOST_1.GIF


----------



## Sarachka

I really need to get off my butt and do some house work

:laundry: :dishes: :hangwashing: https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-chores009.gif 

and bake some bread

https://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/spezial/jasons_smilie/chef.gif 

and I'm DYING for some cherry coke.

I am a bad cat-mother bc I've ran out of food for alice for like the millionth time

I'm waiting for someone to come and fix the shower, or at least figure out why it's leaking and what we need to do about it

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-chores029.gif


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo, my lovely turtle friends :hi:
> Missed you a lot. And missed them all awards ... :cry:.
> Will never be able to catch up ..... but I could not ignore awards :winkwink:.
> 
> SARACHKA :flower:, I had to :cry: after reading my award you wrote for me. :hugs: Thank you:flower:, not sure if I really deserve it. :blush:
> 
> Hello lovely sorry you missed the awards we had such fun but you were missed! Of course you deserve the award they were assigned fairly! Don't be silly, I won something about PMA and determination and promptly spammed this thread with worries about endo and PCOS!!! Not very positive... How are you emandi? You still with the :witch:? I am!
> 
> Very weird cycle for me again so far... I'm CD4 and i'm VERY heavy... Never been like this for me it ususally starts bad and gets better, standard... Can see me having another long cycle!Click to expand...

Hello Jaynie :flower:, yes I'm with the :witch:, CD5 I think. 
I wanted to say ages ago I've been using Conceive plus since last cycle :winkwink:. Good stuff :thumbup:. Hope it will help us to conceive :winkwink:. 
What are you taking this cycle? And how is your temping going?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I meant to end with i'd be so scared to take it because it is against guidelines here!
> 
> It's only against guidelines because it makes you go into labour if your body is ready, and they want control over that. it doesn't do anything bad to you or baby and it has WAY less side-effects than cytotec or prandin or any o the other inducing drugs
> We only use it if moms are overdue or if gynaes are threatening inductionClick to expand...

I took castor oil with my second (she was late) AND I went to the park to swing on the swing set... nothing. She wasn't coming until she was good and ready. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Cherry coke sounds so yum! And I don't drink soda pop! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hope you all have a loverly Saturday... I am off to shower, walk, clean, do laundry, etc, etc. :thumbup: Catch up soon! :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Two more BFSN today so that's it I'm out. Cycle 5 will commence shortly. I'm going to take EPO again up to ovulation, use the preseed, stuff OH full of vitamins. We had him on some good supplements for like 3 solid months and then just forgot, whoops!! We both have to get back into the habit of having them daily. I'm goin to try to quit caffeine and increase my water in take and exercise. I'm hoping that now I'm way more chilled out at work it might help too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:tease:

Hello *Mollykins*:wave:

I might not test myself anymore *Sarachka*, to avoid another 2 days of big fat shittys like you've had to endure:hugs: One so often knows when one is pregnant or not and in my case one is so clearly not. But you seem to be full of good resolutions:thumbup: And really 4 goes is peanuts in the scheme of all things ttc. 
At least I'm having a month out, since I'm not sure what I would add to next month to improve our chances.:-k :shrug:

I had a fantabbytastic rollerblade with the sporty pushchair, fudging freezing weather but lovely nonetheless:cloud9: I slapped loads of vaseline on LO's cheeks and bundled her up and she really enjoyed it, munching biscuits under her covers and singing:awww:

Hello to everyone's cats from Bobo who is on my lap:flower: And my dog who had a haircut today, he looks like a shorn sheep:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off for my inaugurating bubble bath in the new bathroom. (Don't think I'm dirty girls because I haven't washed in it yet- I was at the pool last night and showered there, and then again this morning at baby swimmers!) I will light my bathroom candles and add some little pearly bath grains that I bought the other day. They smell gooooood!:cloud9:

Oh yes, *New mummy!* Your scan pics aren't at all ideal for nub guessing, I might hazard a girl guess since the spine is very curved and despite that there is nothing overtly sticking up at a steep angle, but it really is difficult with those shots my love :shrug: :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I'm absolutely exhausted from sawing up some chicken to make chicken soup!! I needed Holly's workbench!

OH is home early and skyping with his brother in Bishkek. I'm just staying outta the way like a good little Chechen wife


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OMG I'm absolutely exhausted from sawing up some chicken to make chicken soup!! I needed Holly's workbench!
> 
> OH is home early and skyping with his brother in Bishkek. I'm just staying outta the way like a good little Chechen wife

:haha: I like the image of you being a good little Chechen wife! Do you have an apron and traditonal headscarf on? At least you don't do vulgar things like talk about sex and sperm like we northen european wives :blush:

My dh is watching tv:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka preparing dinnerhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/cuisine_56.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ladies - just catching up 

I have had a lovely day with Erin - she's just been so funny! She told me that Adam was *her* boyfriend and that she was the little baby jesus when she was born! Last week she made a song up that went 'me me me me me' that was accompanied by stomping! 

I'm in my pj's just got a fire going and Adam's watching the football on plus 1!


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo, my lovely turtle friends :hi:
> Missed you a lot. And missed them all awards ... :cry:.
> Will never be able to catch up ..... but I could not ignore awards :winkwink:.
> 
> SARACHKA :flower:, I had to :cry: after reading my award you wrote for me. :hugs: Thank you:flower:, not sure if I really deserve it. :blush:
> 
> Hello lovely sorry you missed the awards we had such fun but you were missed! Of course you deserve the award they were assigned fairly! Don't be silly, I won something about PMA and determination and promptly spammed this thread with worries about endo and PCOS!!! Not very positive... How are you emandi? You still with the :witch:? I am!
> 
> Very weird cycle for me again so far... I'm CD4 and i'm VERY heavy... Never been like this for me it ususally starts bad and gets better, standard... Can see me having another long cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Jaynie :flower:, yes I'm with the :witch:, CD5 I think.
> I wanted to say ages ago I've been using Conceive plus since last cycle :winkwink:. Good stuff :thumbup:. Hope it will help us to conceive :winkwink:.
> What are you taking this cycle? And how is your temping going?Click to expand...

I'm CD4 but you have shorter cycles than me I think! Though after last cycle I am unsure as to what to expect :shrug: :shrug: I could O realllly early and then my body would really be keeping me guessing! Oooooh here's to hoping Emandi, i'm glad you like it - I can't wait to try mine :winkwink:.

I'm just taking EPO up til O and pregnacare vits as far as supplements go... Like *sarachka* though I am cutting down on caffeine and using flavoured green tea as a yummier alternative and I am really enjoying it actually - I want to buy more flavoured green teas! My temping is good, but Holly is right I really don't see the point once that by using it you have confirmed that you Ovulate :nope: so once my membership runs out I will likelly have to not renew it to fund my CBFM's wee stick habit :haha:

:dust: :dust: for you my :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes Kit, I meant Simon Cowell! Adjective association?:shrug:
> 
> *Jaynie* last month I was bummed about the BFN but more about feeling so alone in the ttc thing, so this morning when dh saw my hpt and asked the result I was very surprised and happy:happydance: And I think I even detected a flicker of disappointment in him that it was negative, since he proposed a weekend away in April for his birthday, AND said that "maybe you'll ovulate a bit later next month when I'm back from skiing" (which is very sweet- I think he thinks I control when I ovulate:awww:) but I was very happy to have a positive vibe from him. All from my tearful talk with him last month I guess, so it's worth getting it off your chest to Adam I reckon if you're feeling lonely in your ttc:hugs:
> 
> LO didn't cry at the pool:wohoo:



:hi:Bethany :awww: for your DH thats lovely he has remembered to pay interest in ttc and bless he thinks we control O if only:haha:I hope you catch your eggy real soon :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> Two more BFSN today so that's it I'm out. Cycle 5 will commence shortly. I'm going to take EPO again up to ovulation, use the preseed, stuff OH full of vitamins. We had him on some good supplements for like 3 solid months and then just forgot, whoops!! We both have to get back into the habit of having them daily. I'm goin to try to quit caffeine and increase my water in take and exercise. I'm hoping that now I'm way more chilled out at work it might help too.


:hi:Sara thats stinky silly tests :growlmad:you and OH sound such cuteies :awww:


HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:tease:
> 
> Hello *Mollykins*:wave:
> 
> I might not test myself anymore *Sarachka*, to avoid another 2 days of big fat shittys like you've had to endure:hugs: One so often knows when one is pregnant or not and in my case one is so clearly not. But you seem to be full of good resolutions:thumbup: And really 4 goes is peanuts in the scheme of all things ttc.
> At least I'm having a month out, since I'm not sure what I would add to next month to improve our chances.:-k :shrug:
> 
> I had a fantabbytastic rollerblade with the sporty pushchair, fudging freezing weather but lovely nonetheless:cloud9: I slapped loads of vaseline on LO's cheeks and bundled her up and she really enjoyed it, munching biscuits under her covers and singing:awww:
> 
> Hello to everyone's cats from Bobo who is on my lap:flower: And my dog who had a haircut today, he looks like a shorn sheep:haha:

Gosh is there not a sport you dont take part in?:wacko:that sounds like suer fun i reckon i would get a few funny looks around here:haha: Tallula my pug says hi :hi:cats in front room .....



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off for my inaugurating bubble bath in the new bathroom. (Don't think I'm dirty girls because I haven't washed in it yet- I was at the pool last night and showered there, and then again this morning at baby swimmers!) I will light my bathroom candles and add some little pearly bath grains that I bought the other day. They smell gooooood!:cloud9:
> 
> Oh yes, *New mummy!* Your scan pics aren't at all ideal for nub guessing, I might hazard a girl guess since the spine is very curved and despite that there is nothing overtly sticking up at a steep angle, but it really is difficult with those shots my love :shrug: :flower:

Thanks anyway Bethany i will have to just wait it out i guess :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Two more BFSN today so that's it I'm out. Cycle 5 will commence shortly. I'm going to take EPO again up to ovulation, use the preseed, stuff OH full of vitamins. We had him on some good supplements for like 3 solid months and then just forgot, whoops!! We both have to get back into the habit of having them daily. I'm goin to try to quit caffeine and increase my water in take and exercise. I'm hoping that now I'm way more chilled out at work it might help too.

The mens supplements that I have seen look soooo expensive! That's why we bought the cheaper seperate version like i'm gonna sneak a multi vit and iron on to the mix because Iron is also good but I might buy him an Iron tablet but i'm not having that its *necessary* just we all like to feel like we are doing something innit. 

I replaced my million caffeine things with green tea and I honestly really like it! Have you tried some of the flavoured ones? Water's good - I just try and drink more so I end up having two glasses a day and then green tea and juice for the rest so we'll see :shrug: short of having *no* life whatsoever I don't know what else I can sarifice to the gods for a bfp rofl:)


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, all caught up!!!

And good news!!! Are you ready for this????

*AF SHOWED UP!*

Thank goodness. No signs or symptoms or anything yesterday, but this morning I wake up to full on AF. After 37 days and many BFN's I was starting to get worried.....

Now I can start anew on this cycle and you know what I'm most excited about?????

I'll likely be ovulating over Valentine's day weekend when we are on our romantic trip to Victoria!! How lovely, yes?! I knew you'd all be the ones to understand how exciting that is :kiss:

I slept in, so I missed Kit leave ("Bye Kit! Have fun!!").

And Trin - that is so funny you had dreams about ice cream!! Better go get some! I'm inclined to get some today... just to celebrate the coming of my AF and a fresh cycle! Woohoo!!

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433964nztsbmvq0u.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie you just reminded me! I bought grapefruit and pineapple green tea! Not for the ttc effect of the fruit since it's not enough I wouldn't have thought, only the fresh stuff would work is my guess, but because it's a good normal tea/coffee alternative, and mainly BECAUSE YOU HAVE IT AND SAID IT WAS GOOD:haha: I prefer the lemon and mint versions actually though, but it's a crappy brand I got:shrug: But couldn't resist it when I saw it on the supermarket shelf because of you!:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi jaynie aw lil Erin sounds a total madam !!!

Hi Luna glad you have finally got an answer lovely and that O date is smashing !!!(wonder what you will be upto)


----------



## firstbaby25

New mummy - she is... She told me the other day that 'I want loads of things'... She's a good kid though always in a god mood and very easy to please (sock puppets today :haha:) I do love her loads like :cloud9:

Ooooh Hollinchka - which would you recommend? Mint wise? I want a mint-y tea drink, I imagine it to be very refreshing! We always have fresh lemon in so I would probably have the normal green tea with a dash of lemon...


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's great *Luna*:thumbup: I hate late AF:growlmad: Mind you if it makes your O land on St Valentine's then who's complaining?!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0031a.gif

:wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Luna that sounds so ROMANTIC!! :kiss: :kiss: O'ing over V-day. :flower: Hope you catch the eggy... it'd be a fab-uh-less story. Instead of, "Well honey, you were conceived in the back on an '88 Chevy. The dashboard lights set SUCH a romantic glow." :haha: I have NO idea where that came from. :wacko: 

OH!! Over the pond ladies!!! :wave: I must tell you, my OH and I were watching something on the tv last night and a commercial came on for.... drum roll please... One Born Every Minute. It's premiering here soon. As soon as I saw it I jumped up, pointed at the screen, and half-yelled, "Oh my gosh! Honey! That's the show! The show that the girls watch! I hear it's frightening for any woman who's never had a child... but like a train wreck they can't look away. I wonder if I should watch it?" He looked at me sideways and said, "That's nice honey." I think it's official... he thinks I've lost my head. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> That's great *Luna*:thumbup: I hate late AF:growlmad: Mind you if it makes your O land on St Valentine's then who's complaining?!
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0031a.gif
> 
> :wohoo:

Yeah! That's what I was thinking.... everything happens for a reason :)



Mollykins said:


> Aww Luna that sounds so ROMANTIC!! :kiss: :kiss: O'ing over V-day. :flower: Hope you catch the eggy... it'd be a fab-uh-less story. Instead of, "Well honey, you were conceived in the back on an '88 Chevy. The dashboard lights set SUCH a romantic glow." :haha: I have NO idea where that came from. :wacko:
> 
> OH!! Over the pond ladies!!! :wave: I must tell you, my OH and I were watching something on the tv last night and a commercial came on for.... drum roll please... One Born Every Minute. It's premiering here soon. As soon as I saw it I jumped up, pointed at the screen, and half-yelled, "Oh my gosh! Honey! That's the show! The show that the girls watch! I hear it's frightening for any woman who's never had a child... but like a train wreck they can't look away. I wonder if I should watch it?" He looked at me sideways and said, "That's nice honey." I think it's official... he thinks I've lost my head. :haha:

Yeah, that's what DH said just now when I told him I'd likely O over Valentine's weekend. He was all, "Awww, and we can tell our little one they were conceived in Canada! There will be hockey in their blood!" He's a major hockey fan. He plays on a Seattle League :thumbup:

OMG I have been wanting to watch that show!! When/where/what?! What channel? When? I get so few channels... I probably won't get it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> New mummy - she is... She told me the other day that 'I want loads of things'... She's a good kid though always in a god mood and very easy to please (sock puppets today :haha:) I do love her loads like :cloud9:
> 
> Ooooh Hollinchka - which would you recommend? Mint wise? I want a mint-y tea drink, I imagine it to be very refreshing! We always have fresh lemon in so I would probably have the normal green tea with a dash of lemon...

Ooooh I have loads of favourites!:happydance: The range is different in the UK from here but I have a French brand I like, if you PM me your address I'll send you a pack, as a ttc goodwill gift of course, no charge! And don't worry they're not expensive here and light to send. And I could put a few other samples in the envelope, I have a tin crammed with green and herbal teas! Luv'em!:fool:


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh yay Molly that's very exciting for you that it's coming on over there. It's really great bc it's just totally real. It scares me though!! You're a veteran of births though so you should be fine. 

Holly there's lots of funny rules of Chechen housewifery. I'm bound to make an awful social error one day, like address his brother by name or sit in the wrong room at the wrong time! Yikes. Off with my head!

Hayley ooh Holly says girl!! When is your next scan?

Jaynie I can't WAIT until Alex starts talking like that. I hope he always knows how much his auntie sezi absolutely adores him. I wish I could see him more often but I haven't seen him since the week after xmas and I don't know when I will see him again. 

My soup was DELICIOUS!


----------



## Sarachka

LUNA are you proud that you made people in south Africa and england dream of ice cream last night?!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's great *Luna*:thumbup: I hate late AF:growlmad: Mind you if it makes your O land on St Valentine's then who's complaining?!
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0031a.gif
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Yeah! That's what I was thinking.... everything happens for a reason :)
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Luna that sounds so ROMANTIC!! :kiss: :kiss: O'ing over V-day. :flower: Hope you catch the eggy... it'd be a fab-uh-less story. Instead of, "Well honey, you were conceived in the back on an '88 Chevy. The dashboard lights set SUCH a romantic glow." :haha: I have NO idea where that came from. :wacko:
> 
> OH!! Over the pond ladies!!! :wave: I must tell you, my OH and I were watching something on the tv last night and a commercial came on for.... drum roll please... One Born Every Minute. It's premiering here soon. As soon as I saw it I jumped up, pointed at the screen, and half-yelled, "Oh my gosh! Honey! That's the show! The show that the girls watch! I hear it's frightening for any woman who's never had a child... but like a train wreck they can't look away. I wonder if I should watch it?" He looked at me sideways and said, "That's nice honey." I think it's official... he thinks I've lost my head. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what DH said just now when I told him I'd likely O over Valentine's weekend. He was all, "Awww, and we can tell our little one they were conceived in Canada! There will be hockey in their blood!" He's a major hockey fan. He plays on a Seattle League :thumbup:
> 
> OMG I have been wanting to watch that show!! When/where/what?! What channel? When? I get so few channels... I probably won't get it.Click to expand...

My OH is a former Lacrosse player and still loves it, which is why I think he changed the order of the name from Alexander Logan to Logan Alexander - 
see.... Logan AleXander LAX...Lacrosse :winkwink:

I was too excited that I didn't even catch the where/when/what channel part. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back! And I survived the mad rush.
The lesbinons (as my sons call them :haha:) were their normal dramatic selves..this one sleeping with that one....this one not going into the lounge because her ex was there...add in their in-laws and it was very entertaining. My BFF looked beautiful tho

And then we RUSHED to the airport to meet my BIL and his bride and waited over and hour for them to come through to arrivals. She is LOVELY! So pretty and dainty and enthusiastic and sweet. I love her. She was shocked that there was a dog in the house and that it was so big (wait til she meets Zeus :haha:)
And seeing my BIL again after 3 1/2 years was just :cloud9: I've missed him so much. I don't have siblings and he's like my baby brother. We get on really well. He was so excited to have bread and cheese...he hasn't had cheese for over 3 years. They brought lovely traditional spinning tops for the boys and books that you can do chinese calligraphy in with special paint brushes and water. then it dries and you can do it again. DH got chinese sharpening stones for his vintage razors and knives. I got herbs in an embroidered pouch for protection that goes in the car and chinese tea (which I won't drink now because it's a mix of herbs and I don't know what they are)

She arrived in this pretty dress with "take me home to kansas" shoes - sequins and all. And then changed when she arrived into a short gold cocktail dress. We must have looked like such slobs :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

I *hate* fruit/herbal tea. I really don't like any hot drink involving fruit.


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: :yipee: 

You guys should tivo it if you can't watch it! It really is like atrain wreck... Though Trin gets to watch the live version 4 times a month :thumbup: 

:hi: Molly :hi: Luna! How are you on this fine Saturday? Molly your OH sounds quietly hilarious :haha: Luna sorry about your :af: in terms of the fact that you aren't preggo but :yipee: for O on valentine's around your trip time :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Ooh yay Molly that's very exciting for you that it's coming on over there. It's really great bc it's just totally real. It scares me though!! You're a veteran of births though so you should be fine.
> 
> Holly there's lots of funny rules of Chechen housewifery. I'm bound to make an awful social error one day, like address his brother by name or sit in the wrong room at the wrong time! Yikes. Off with my head!
> 
> Hayley ooh Holly says girl!! When is your next scan?
> 
> Jaynie I can't WAIT until Alex starts talking like that. I hope he always knows how much his auntie sezi absolutely adores him. I wish I could see him more often but I haven't seen him since the week after xmas and I don't know when I will see him again.
> 
> My soup was DELICIOUS!

We watched Supernanny for a bit last night and I had to change the channel... it was making me cry. :wacko: Hormones. I watched a birthing show once after I had my oldest DD and I caught myself holding my breath every time the mummy-to-be started pushing. :haha:

Chechen wife rules? Hmm... those must be interesting. Why are you not allowed to address the brother by name? Is it a respect issue? I am so intrigued!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Trin! Glad you are back with us! 

I never used to like herbal tea... But this flavoured green tea that I just started ot drink is just yummy - the other day a normal cup o tea tasted weird! Go figure...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Aww Luna that sounds so ROMANTIC!! :kiss: :kiss: O'ing over V-day. :flower: Hope you catch the eggy... it'd be a fab-uh-less story. Instead of, "Well honey, you were conceived in the back on an '88 Chevy. The dashboard lights set SUCH a romantic glow." :haha: I have NO idea where that came from. :wacko:
> 
> OH!! Over the pond ladies!!! :wave: I must tell you, my OH and I were watching something on the tv last night and a commercial came on for.... drum roll please... One Born Every Minute. It's premiering here soon. As soon as I saw it I jumped up, pointed at the screen, and half-yelled, "Oh my gosh! Honey! That's the show! The show that the girls watch! I hear it's frightening for any woman who's never had a child... but like a train wreck they can't look away. I wonder if I should watch it?" He looked at me sideways and said, "That's nice honey." I think it's official... he thinks I've lost my head. :haha:

Ha ha! In a way I was hoping not to get a BFP this month since our sex around O was so tense and unnatural, often preceeded by arguing over the contrived nature of it all and DH exhausted and me greedy for baby gravy that I worried that if I did conceive it would be one grumpy little bubba that popped out:haha: I'm going for a Smooth Romantic Approach now, to get another little Hollypop, all happy and feeling wanted from the moment of her conception:lolly:

Oh Molly you luckykins, that means the show will get to France in about 10yrs time:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- doing well thank you! :hugs: We all managed to get ready to walk out the door in time for lunch :dohh: So I am waiting for everyone to finish so we can be off. 

Trin- That all sounds so loverly. :cloud9: I love reunions like that. I remember when I met my cousin for the first time. My aunt brought her by some time after she adopted her from China. She's such a doll! :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh, they are finished with lunch and now rushing me off. :wacko: Chat later ladies... :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> We watched Supernanny for a bit last night and I had to change the channel... it was making me cry. :wacko: Hormones. I watched a birthing show once after I had my oldest DD and I caught myself holding my breath every time the mummy-to-be started pushing. :haha:
> 
> Chechen wife rules? Hmm... those must be interesting. Why are you not allowed to address the brother by name? Is it a respect issue? I am so intrigued!

My first like 10 births I used to hold my breath and push with the moms...surprised I didn't get piles! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back! And I survived the mad rush.
> The lesbinons (as my sons call them :haha:) were their normal dramatic selves..this one sleeping with that one....this one not going into the lounge because her ex was there...add in their in-laws and it was very entertaining. My BFF looked beautiful tho
> 
> And then we RUSHED to the airport to meet my BIL and his bride and waited over and hour for them to come through to arrivals. She is LOVELY! So pretty and dainty and enthusiastic and sweet. I love her. She was shocked that there was a dog in the house and that it was so big (wait til she meets Zeus :haha:)
> And seeing my BIL again after 3 1/2 years was just :cloud9: I've missed him so much. I don't have siblings and he's like my baby brother. We get on really well. He was so excited to have bread and cheese...he hasn't had cheese for over 3 years. They brought lovely traditional spinning tops for the boys and books that you can do chinese calligraphy in with special paint brushes and water. then it dries and you can do it again. DH got chinese sharpening stones for his vintage razors and knives. I got herbs in an embroidered pouch for protection that goes in the car and chinese tea (which I won't drink now because it's a mix of herbs and I don't know what they are)
> 
> She arrived in this pretty dress with "take me home to kansas" shoes - sequins and all. And then changed when she arrived into a short gold cocktail dress. We must have looked like such slobs :blush:

Oh what a lovely post:flower: I've been looking forward to your stories of the day. I _always_ feel so gullumphing and coarse in oriental company- there's a Japanese restaurant where I go for lunch with LO sometimes if I'm out shopping and I'm always clumsily dropping my chopsticks and realise I have mud on my boots, and the owners just smile prettily at me and daintily tidy up around my barbaric self:blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - glad you are happy! I love my family and at Christmas is about the only time I see them! I could not imagine being an only child neither! I love my sister, we are so different and to anyone else including her, of course I criticise cause I worry and with my Dad guess I just look out for her like! I always wanted 2 children just like us really... :cloud9:
PS: even I hold my breath and sometimes catch myself pushing with them!


New mummy. Pleased that Holly thinks Pink, shame that you don't have a better nub pic but all more mysterious and fun! Hope you are having a good weekend 

Holly I will defo PM you my address if you are sure? I can just take your advice and get some... I like turtle packages though :cloud9: I should win the next award for most freebies, shameless... 

Molly enjoy your lunch with family - sounds lovely :flower: I looove supernanny it's on during the day and if I remember I have to watch it! It also makes me cry, sometimes she brings families together and it's sad :cry: 

Me and the OH are gonna do a crossword like we used to :cloud9: I am enjoying 'us' since last night...


----------



## Sarachka

Aww there is a cruel evap on the wee stick I just fished outta the bin


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Aww there is a cruel evap on the wee stick I just fished outta the bin

How sure are we that it's an evap? I NEVER got evaps on my bfn's


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I *hate* fruit/herbal tea. I really don't like any hot drink involving fruit.

I have dog poo tea. It's really nice. And apparently 99.99% of women who drank it during O fell pregnant. I can send you some?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to have to go to bed and get some sleep before the callout
Chat tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Aww there is a cruel evap on the wee stick I just fished outta the bin
> 
> How sure are we that it's an evap? I NEVER got evaps on my bfn'sClick to expand...

Call me Simon Cowell but I get evaps on every wee stick I do. I would like to signal that you are wearing glasses in your avatar Trin! I can see a line before I wee with my hawk eyes:haha: And I'll tell you another thing, my tap water has hcg in it! I did a wee and water test to see about this evap problem, and the tap water came up positive! I have pics if you want:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Aww there is a cruel evap on the wee stick I just fished outta the bin
> 
> How sure are we that it's an evap? I NEVER got evaps on my bfn'sClick to expand...
> 
> Call me Simon Cowell but I get evaps on every wee stick I do. I would like to signal that you are wearing glasses in your avatar Trin! I can see a line before I wee with my hawk eyes:haha: And I'll tell you another thing, my tap water has hcg in it! I did a wee and water test to see about this evap problem, and the tap water came up positive! I have pics if you want:happydance:Click to expand...

OMG! Your bathroom is pregnant!!! Tell OH to stop sperminating in there even if it is so pretty now! :haha:

Yes, I wear glasses, but I am near sighted so pretty good with close-up wee sticks...clearly I don't have hollymonkeypantsfrankenhawkeyes


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry this is so hard for you. Maybe you fit more into the role of NTNP right now? What does OH think?
> 
> I really want to talk with him about it, but I know he doesn't want the stress and pressure of actively trying. He prefer that we bd whenever the mood hits (which isn't often considering our schedules) and if it results in a :baby:, then great, if not, no problem there either. So I am afraid that if I bring anything up with him he will write me off as being obsessed and be turned off from the idea of trying for a baby completely.Click to expand...
> 
> Tricky one :wacko: I totally understand not wishing to appear obsessed so as not to put OH off, but surely it's important he understands how you feel? It's a two way street m'love and so not just about making sure he's happy with the situation. Your happiness is just as important :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you're right. I usually find a way to weasle into our conversations what I am feeling. Just have to find a way to serve it up to him. My plan was to tell him that I am think of going to the doctor to be examined to make sure evrything is ok, and to see if he would be willing to have a SA. My angle is reverse psychology b/c I'm pretty sure he'll be turned off of the idea and make an effort to "sperminate" me to prove that his little men work just fine :haha: How terrible am I? :blush: just hope it works :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Yay for reverse psychology!! Genius! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That is a brilliant idea love! :rofl: Sounds like just the kind of sneaky I would be found guilty of... assuming I ever got caught being that kind of sneaky. :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...

guess what? it worked! :happydance: We had the talk this morning and it went just as i had planned. I asked would he be comfortable having his little men checked out. We talked that over for a bit and then I said, the only other alternative is to give it a good faith effort with lots of bd'ing to make sure that our problem isn't just bad timing and he said he wanted to actively try! Just to be sure i had to clarify that actively trying means bd'ing everyday for at least 4-5 days during my fertile window despite our polar opposite schedules... and he agreed! I just hope he follows thru. And more importantly, I hope it works this time. I think I will really be crushed if we give it our best try and it doesn't work b/c this time i won't be able to blame it on bad timing :dohh: I'll try not to think about that now tho, 1st things 1st making it to that fertile window!

Okay, there's my update, time to catch up! Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin xxxx:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A pregnant horse has wee'd in our water tank! The lower test is TAP WATER:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> A pregnant horse has wee'd in our water tank! The lower test is TAP WATER:dohh:

whoooooooooooooooooooooh ! your water is expecting twins !!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha! In a way I was hoping not to get a BFP this month since our sex around O was so tense and unnatural, often preceeded by arguing over the contrived nature of it all and DH exhausted and me greedy for baby gravy that I worried that if I did conceive it would be one grumpy little bubba that popped out:haha: I'm going for a Smooth Romantic Approach now, to get another little Hollypop, all happy and feeling wanted from the moment of her conception:lolly:

Yes, that is how I see it, too!! I am happy I didn't conceive this month because I was so sick and whatnot... I do honestly believe a baby conceived in love and happiness with be those things: lovey and happy. :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I've just thought I hope it's not a multitude of pregnant rats in the pipes :argh: No wonder I'm not getting pregnant:shock::


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LUNA are you proud that you made people in south Africa and england dream of ice cream last night?!

YES! SO very proud!

And I curbed my chocolate craving last night with a big fat slice of this:
https://www.olivegarden.com/images/menus/dessert/full/black_tie_mousse_3809.jpg

YUM.

We went out to eat :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> A pregnant horse has wee'd in our water tank! The lower test is TAP WATER:dohh:
> 
> whoooooooooooooooooooooh ! your water is expecting twins !!!!!Click to expand...

I'm going to drink pints and pints of water tomorrow, it's sure to sperminate me, even if I do have twin rats or horses or something, who cares:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> You guys should tivo it if you can't watch it! It really is like atrain wreck... Though Trin gets to watch the live version 4 times a month :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: Molly :hi: Luna! How are you on this fine Saturday? Molly your OH sounds quietly hilarious :haha: Luna sorry about your :af: in terms of the fact that you aren't preggo but :yipee: for O on valentine's around your trip time :thumbup:

Thanks, Jaynie :)
I'm not too bummed about it. Besides, my DH's birthday is in October, he'd love an October baby. And I think I'll have a boy first (the tarot cards say so! :haha: ) so he'll really like that. ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie, that's wonderful news!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sarachka

It's for sure an evap. There was nothing there between 0-120 minutes, it's only now after 6 hours that there is a faint evap


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Newbie!* You cunning minx you:happydance::haha: That's fab:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

LUNA oh no!! I was just cravng something sweet - now I'm goin CRAZY for some cake like that!


----------



## Sarachka

I want a hamburger. 

Haha just kidding.


----------



## LunaLady

It really was very, very tasty. Quite rich, though. I needed DH's help to finish 'er off. ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> I want a hamburger.
> 
> Haha just kidding.

LOL. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> It's for sure an evap. There was nothing there between 0-120 minutes, it's only now after 6 hours that there is a faint evap

I absolutely adore everyone's pma but for me an evap's an evap:shrug: Got hundreds of da buggers:growlmad: They just ain't PINK!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> You guys should tivo it if you can't watch it! It really is like atrain wreck... Though Trin gets to watch the live version 4 times a month :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: Molly :hi: Luna! How are you on this fine Saturday? Molly your OH sounds quietly hilarious :haha: Luna sorry about your :af: in terms of the fact that you aren't preggo but :yipee: for O on valentine's around your trip time :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Jaynie :)
> I'm not too bummed about it. Besides, my DH's birthday is in October, he'd love an October baby. And I think I'll have a boy first (the tarot cards say so! :haha: ) so he'll really like that. ;)Click to expand...

What date October? I'm the 18th and Kit is the 17th


----------



## emandi

Helloooo :hi: are you all having a good evening/day?
Mine is nice, DH helped tidy up - we are having friends here for dinner tomorrow. Now poor man is trying to fix my sick laptop while I'm here with you. :flower:
... drinking shandy (haven't had one for a year or so)

And the biggest announcement from me is:

:flower: I've decided I'm going to conceive this cycle :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> You guys should tivo it if you can't watch it! It really is like atrain wreck... Though Trin gets to watch the live version 4 times a month :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: Molly :hi: Luna! How are you on this fine Saturday? Molly your OH sounds quietly hilarious :haha: Luna sorry about your :af: in terms of the fact that you aren't preggo but :yipee: for O on valentine's around your trip time :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Jaynie :)
> I'm not too bummed about it. Besides, my DH's birthday is in October, he'd love an October baby. And I think I'll have a boy first (the tarot cards say so! :haha: ) so he'll really like that. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> What date October? I'm the 18th and Kit is the 17thClick to expand...

DH's birthday is actually Halloween! Oct. 31st. :)


----------



## LunaLady

emandi said:


> Helloooo :hi: are you all having a good evening/day?
> Mine is nice, DH helped tidy up - we are having friends here for dinner tomorrow. Now poor man is trying to fix my sick laptop while I'm here with you. :flower:
> ... drinking shandy (haven't had one for a year or so)
> 
> And the biggest announcement from me is:
> 
> :flower: I've decided I'm going to conceive this cycle :flower:

Wooohooo!! Yes you are!! :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Lunalady, sorry about your :witch:. Ovulation on Valentines day sounds good tho. :winkwink:

Sarachka :flower:, those evaps are evil, aren't they? Holly must agree as well :winkwink: :haha:.

Talking about tests, I had a dream last night, that I tested positive using for different hpt-s. Then I pulled that evil evap one I showed you before (not sure why, but I saved it) from a drawer and instead of lines there was written 'chemical' :dohh:.


----------



## emandi

LunaLady said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo :hi: are you all having a good evening/day?
> Mine is nice, DH helped tidy up - we are having friends here for dinner tomorrow. Now poor man is trying to fix my sick laptop while I'm here with you. :flower:
> ... drinking shandy (haven't had one for a year or so)
> 
> And the biggest announcement from me is:
> 
> :flower: I've decided I'm going to conceive this cycle :flower:
> 
> Wooohooo!! Yes you are!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you my dear. :hugs: Hope you and other turtles are ready to join me :winkwink:. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Imagine if we all non pregnant turtles conceive this cycle ... :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna - I think if you conceived in next cycle it would be touch and go... Cause they do go from lmp but i'm sure over here they add days to your lmp... I dunno :shrug:

Sarachka - I had a hamburger earlier :rofl: I enjoyed it! 

Night Trin... 

Holly wonder what your frankenbabies will look like :rofl:

Emandi - what a horrible dream! Loving the PMA :thumbup: this cycle is yours :thumbup:... 

Sarachka what colour is it?


----------



## emandi

Newbieee :hi:, what a news! :thumbup:
I don't think my DH would do that :nope:.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Lunalady, sorry about your :witch:. Ovulation on Valentines day sounds good tho. :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka :flower:, those evaps are evil, aren't they? Holly must agree as well :winkwink: :haha:.
> 
> Talking about tests, I had a dream last night, that I tested positive using for different hpt-s. Then I pulled that evil evap one I showed you before (not sure why, but I saved it) from a drawer and instead of lines there was written 'chemical' :dohh:.

You know I was wondering the same thing for you, about a chemical:flower: But hey some things are just best forgotten. As you said yourself- "you are going to conceive this cycle" :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## emandi

BTW 15 000th post is coming sooooon ..... anyone?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh newbie how could I forget! I am soooo pleased for you!
:flower: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :flower:

I'm looking forward to you joining the ttc turtles again and we can all get preggers and bitch and whinge and moan about it :thumbup: grab yourself some opk's and a camera and come over to the dark side there.is.no.going.back


----------



## firstbaby25

every man for himself I reckon with the post! 
:ninja: 
OJ i'm probo gonna have signed off!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Lunalady, sorry about your :witch:. Ovulation on Valentines day sounds good tho. :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka :flower:, those evaps are evil, aren't they? Holly must agree as well :winkwink: :haha:.
> 
> Talking about tests, I had a dream last night, that I tested positive using for different hpt-s. Then I pulled that evil evap one I showed you before (not sure why, but I saved it) from a drawer and instead of lines there was written 'chemical' :dohh:.
> 
> You know I was wondering the same thing for you, about a chemical:flower: But hey some things are just best forgotten. As you said yourself- "you are going to conceive this cycle" :happydance: :hugs:Click to expand...

I did think of that tbh, but as you said sometimes is better not to know.
Thank you my love. :hugs:

Going to try progesterone cream from O I really believe this is what I'm missing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo :hi: are you all having a good evening/day?
> Mine is nice, DH helped tidy up - we are having friends here for dinner tomorrow. Now poor man is trying to fix my sick laptop while I'm here with you. :flower:
> ... drinking shandy (haven't had one for a year or so)
> 
> And the biggest announcement from me is:
> 
> :flower: I've decided I'm going to conceive this cycle :flower:
> 
> Wooohooo!! Yes you are!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my dear. :hugs: Hope you and other turtles are ready to join me :winkwink:. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Imagine if we all non pregnant turtles conceive this cycle ... :haha:Click to expand...

I can't next cycle!:cry: But I want you lovely turtles to, so long as you promise to talk to me even though I'm the only non pregnant turtle:cry: Promise you'll still love Miss Empty Belly?:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

oh damnit i did want it but ne'er mind i'm signing off for the night! I'll probably be back very early tomorrow as I can see me falling :sleep: as soon as we go up... But we are going up cause my oh likes to watch tv/films in bed - i'd rather we stayed downstairs!


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly! I'm not feeling overly positive with ttc so i think i'll be an empty bellued turtle and then i am having a break in march.... It's just one month! I'm still finding the idea hard though...


----------



## emandi

Holly! Didn't you say your DH is leaving (or coming back?) on the day you ovulate? There is a chance! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi! Nab da post!! I can't possibly, not after my amazing performance for the 14 OOOth! I'll have octuplets if I nab that post too:wacko:

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:argh:


----------



## emandi

:think:


----------



## emandi

C'mon someone ...


----------



## newbie_ttc

nab it already :ninja:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:shock:

I've pulled a kit:dohh:


----------



## emandi

Ok then.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Emandi!!! I knew i should have kept quiet!!! please forgive me!! I was planning to take #14999 to make room for your 15K. Such an idiot I am!! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

of all ppl, I should have known better not to say anything. I am soo sorry my dear! and it makes it even worse that I robbed from that sweet little angel looking back at me. :sad1: where is that thorny branch :cry:

Can u forgive me for being such a dummie? :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl: 

Newbie and Kit should start a club :blush: 

Don't worry about it Newbie - it's rather fitting for you and your OH's chat and stuff today - must have been meant to be!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Emandi!!! I knew i should have kept quiet!!! please forgive me!! I was planning to take #14999 to make room for your 15K. Such an idiot I am!! :dohh: :dohh:

Yeah yeah:^o Excuses excuses


NINJA NEWBIE RUTHLESSLY NABS POST FROM HOPEFUL EMANDI:ninja:


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> Emandi!!! I knew i should have kept quiet!!! please forgive me!! I was planning to take #14999 to make room for your 15K. Such an idiot I am!! :dohh: :dohh:

Newbie!!! Don't be silly :haha:. Not important, got my lucky 11 000th :thumbup:.

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Does it mean your break is over? :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'm still so sorry! I totally did NOT mean to do that! I am so ashamed!

I guess that does mean the break is over :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Right girls - all this excitement of post nabbing etc etc! I am off to :sleep: been so tired that I can't stay awake at night and then I am wide awake when my temping alarm goes off at 6.00am :shock: :dohh:.

I'm gonna break the mould and try and watch a film that goes off past midnight, getting :sleep:y thinking about it! It's called Along Came A Spider - I used to really like it.


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Right girls - all this excitement of post nabbing etc etc! I am off to :sleep: been so tired that I can't stay awake at night and then I am wide awake when my temping alarm goes off at 6.00am :shock: :dohh:.
> 
> I'm gonna break the mould and try and watch a film that goes off past midnight, getting :sleep:y thinking about it! It's called Along Came A Spider - I used to really like it.

I've seen that movie a million times seems like! Good movie :thumbup: Good night dearie!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Comment time:

*Jaynie* DH is the same way with his phone/laptop! It is really annoying at times especially when things aren't all lovey dovey between the two of us I get super insecure about it. Glad u two had a good night! If that phone sneaks back into the picture, offer up a compromise, like the less u are on your phone when I'm around the more I will ________. Fill in the blank with whatever would really tickle Adam's fancy :haha:

*Trin* That DH of yours! How sweet! He deserves a TA for that one :thumbup:

Good luck for cycle #5 *Sarah* I hope this is the one for you. Sounds like you've got a great plan of attack going there! :thumbup:

*Luna* I'm surprised AF showed after the symptoms you were having but O'ing over V-day is perfect. Earlier this week I was doing the math to see if I would be so lucky, and I am not, but after our talk this morning it may not matter, Fx'ed!

*holly* i think i have bathroom envy! :blush:

Now that that's done, i need to head to the store for icecream! all this talk of such has finally gotten to me! :haha:


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> I'm still so sorry! I totally did NOT mean to do that! I am so ashamed!
> 
> I guess that does mean the break is over :dance:

:awww: Newbie, still love you silly :hugs:.

DID YOU HEAR EVERYONE? NEWBIE'S BREAK IS OVER!



Welcome back sweet, nice to have you here again. :flower:


----------



## emandi

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

you are too kind! :hugs: I will make it up to u tho! my next post dedication is all yours!

(gosh! still can't believe i actually did that!! :dohh:)


----------



## emandi

Oh Jaynie, didn't get a chance to wish you good night. And to you Holly as well, or are you still there?
And bye to you Newbie. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Anyway I'm off to bed, sooo sleepy (or is it that shandy? :haha:). Have loads to tidy up tomorrow. But DH is cooking, he insisted.

:hi: all


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You're on form tonight Emandi, must be the shandy!!:winkwink:

I'm off to bed, I haven't rollerbladed since the warm autumn days and I think it's tired me out:sleep: 

Goodnight turtloids one and all:kiss::hugs::tease:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> You're on form tonight Emandi, must be the shandy!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'm off to bed, I haven't rollerbladed since the warm autumn days and I think it's tired me out:sleep:
> 
> Goodnight turtloids one and all:kiss::hugs::tease:Click to expand...

Good night girls! You'll have to explain shandy to me in the morn! over here it is a nickname for me! :haha: not sure how they got that from shannon? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Oh Jaynie, didn't get a chance to wish you good night. And to you Holly as well, or are you still there?
> And bye to you Newbie. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed, sooo sleepy (or is it that shandy? :haha:). Have loads to tidy up tomorrow. But DH is cooking, he insisted.
> 
> :hi: all

Still here, but only just:flower: Oh yes I'll be back with the full Ovulation versus Ski trip calculation- it all depends if AF arrives on time really......

Night night Emandi, no more nightmares about evil evaps ok? Hope Emily is sleeping well xxxx:hugs:


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> you are too kind! :hugs: I will make it up to u tho! my next post dedication is all yours!
> 
> (gosh! still can't believe i actually did that!! :dohh:)Click to expand...

Newbie :flower:, you worry too much. 
You don't have to.
But maybe your 1 100th post ... :blush:, I would like that one :flower:. Don't worry if you forget my sweet. 

Have a lovely rest of the day :flower:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> You're on form tonight Emandi, must be the shandy!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'm off to bed, I haven't rollerbladed since the warm autumn days and I think it's tired me out:sleep:
> 
> Goodnight turtloids one and all:kiss::hugs::tease:Click to expand...
> 
> Good night girls! You'll have to explain shandy to me in the morn! over here it is a nickname for me! :haha: not sure how they got that from shannon? :shrug:Click to expand...

Beer and Lemonade!!!


----------



## emandi

Night night Holly. Hope everything will go according your calculations. :winkwink:

Newbie, shandy :beer: is half beer half lemonade. (I wrote bear :haha:, really time to go now :haha:)

Night night all. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Helloooo :hi: are you all having a good evening/day?
> Mine is nice, DH helped tidy up - we are having friends here for dinner tomorrow. Now poor man is trying to fix my sick laptop while I'm here with you. :flower:
> ... drinking shandy (haven't had one for a year or so)
> 
> And the biggest announcement from me is:
> 
> :flower: I've decided I'm going to conceive this cycle :flower:

I knew if i kept reading I'd discover the shandy! So funny reading b/c it's my name but it has nothing to do with me... :blush: well not directly anyway. I do love a nice glass every now and then. 

Yay for your big announcement! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:
enjoy your _Shandy_ while u can! :wine:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> you are too kind! :hugs: I will make it up to u tho! my next post dedication is all yours!
> 
> (gosh! still can't believe i actually did that!! :dohh:)Click to expand...
> 
> Newbie :flower:, you worry too much.
> You don't have to.
> But maybe your 1 100th post ... :blush:, I would like that one :flower:. Don't worry if you forget my sweet.
> 
> Have a lovely rest of the day :flower:.Click to expand...

All yours tuts! :friends: 

Sorry again! :hugs:

Rest well!


----------



## newbie_ttc

got a bit more :laundry::hangwashing: to do before the day is completely gone, then I'll be having dinner with my closest friends to celebrate a DF's 30th b-day! :cake: Only about 5 more months before I darken the big 3-0's doorstep. :shock: Don't think I am quite ready to say aloha to my 20's just yet! :cry: Oh well, TTFN girls! Mollykins, Lunalady - perhaps we shall chat some later? hope u girls are enjoying your saturdays! :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night to you sleepy turtles over yonder...!!! Hugs and kisses all around!

I've been crafty just now while I was away. I made some cloth menstrual pads. I use a cup, but at night sometimes it's nice to have a pad...and I just felt like being crafty. It's really pretty, some lovely flannel with flowers and stuff!

Oh, and I crocheted this sweet little set of baby mary janes and a cute hat to match. And a little stuffed mouse. Crocheting is so much fun! Projects are done in no time flat - not like knitting that takes forever to finish one thing.

Okay, off to shower.

I'm going to my parent's house for dinner. They live just a half hours drive away from us now that we moved. It's nice :)

TTYL! I'll likely be on later tonight before I go to bed. :kiss:


----------



## Rachael.

Just taking me 30 minutes to catch up on the thread! Hope everyone's ok. Just got in from my Mum's B'Day so thought i'd treat myself to a glass of vino and a good book seeing as the OH is Xboxing!


----------



## Rachael.

Anyone had ovualation cramping, started getting pain on my right side for the last hour and i've never had it before??


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Rachael! I don't think I've introduced myself - I'm LunaLady :)
I'm new here, too. I just joined the turtles a few weeks ago - although it seems like much longer than that! Welcome!

And, I think ovulation cramping is common - it's called Mittelschmerz. :)


----------



## Rachael.

LunaLady said:


> Hi Rachael! I don't think I've introduced myself - I'm LunaLady :)
> I'm new here, too. I just joined the turtles a few weeks ago - although it seems like much longer than that! Welcome!
> 
> And, I think ovulation cramping is common - it's called Mittelschmerz. :)

Hi Luna, nice to meet you!

I've just googled it, not sure if it's that or whether i've just ate too much! Hopefully it is ovualtion i've just infromed the OH to book me a slot in his diary tonight!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- My goodness woman! I showed my OH the pic of the tests and asked, "Do you see a second line on any of those tests?" He said, "Yes, the bottom one." I said, "Oh good, that implies that the water in France is pregnant... she took the test by tap water." His eyes bugged out and he said, "What???" Really loudly. :haha: By the way, I'm pretty sure I see something on the top test... not sure how much a trust in considering your tap water is pregnant. :wacko:

Luna- Tell me where I can buy me one of those little slices of love. 

Newbie- So glad your plan worked! :happydance: Does that mean you are actively TTC RIGHT NOW!?!?! Eeep! I'm excited! :dance: And :rofl: I can't believe you pulled a KIT! :rofl: That's fabulous.


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - I got that slice of heaven at the Olive Garden :)


----------



## Mollykins

OMG. *runs to Olive Garden drooling like a fool*


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Ooh yay Molly that's very exciting for you that it's coming on over there. It's really great bc it's just totally real. It scares me though!! You're a veteran of births though so you should be fine.
> 
> Holly there's lots of funny rules of Chechen housewifery. I'm bound to make an awful social error one day, like address his brother by name or sit in the wrong room at the wrong time! Yikes. Off with my head!
> 
> Hayley ooh Holly says girl!! When is your next scan?
> 
> Jaynie I can't WAIT until Alex starts talking like that. I hope he always knows how much his auntie sezi absolutely adores him. I wish I could see him more often but I haven't seen him since the week after xmas and I don't know when I will see him again.
> 
> My soup was DELICIOUS!

Its 23rd march:thumbup:cant wait



firstbaby25 said:


> Trin - glad you are happy! I love my family and at Christmas is about the only time I see them! I could not imagine being an only child neither! I love my sister, we are so different and to anyone else including her, of course I criticise cause I worry and with my Dad guess I just look out for her like! I always wanted 2 children just like us really... :cloud9:
> PS: even I hold my breath and sometimes catch myself pushing with them!
> 
> 
> New mummy. Pleased that Holly thinks Pink, shame that you don't have a better nub pic but all more mysterious and fun! Hope you are having a good weekend
> 
> Holly I will defo PM you my address if you are sure? I can just take your advice and get some... I like turtle packages though :cloud9: I should win the next award for most freebies, shameless...
> 
> Molly enjoy your lunch with family - sounds lovely :flower: I looove supernanny it's on during the day and if I remember I have to watch it! It also makes me cry, sometimes she brings families together and it's sad :cry:
> 
> Me and the OH are gonna do a crossword like we used to :cloud9: I am enjoying 'us' since last night...

Yes was nice to hear pink :happydance:hope its true now:dohh: having a rubbish weekend to be honest wasted yesterday and today is going to be spoilt too:growlmad:



newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry this is so hard for you. Maybe you fit more into the role of NTNP right now? What does OH think?
> 
> I really want to talk with him about it, but I know he doesn't want the stress and pressure of actively trying. He prefer that we bd whenever the mood hits (which isn't often considering our schedules) and if it results in a :baby:, then great, if not, no problem there either. So I am afraid that if I bring anything up with him he will write me off as being obsessed and be turned off from the idea of trying for a baby completely.Click to expand...
> 
> Tricky one :wacko: I totally understand not wishing to appear obsessed so as not to put OH off, but surely it's important he understands how you feel? It's a two way street m'love and so not just about making sure he's happy with the situation. Your happiness is just as important :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you're right. I usually find a way to weasle into our conversations what I am feeling. Just have to find a way to serve it up to him. My plan was to tell him that I am think of going to the doctor to be examined to make sure evrything is ok, and to see if he would be willing to have a SA. My angle is reverse psychology b/c I'm pretty sure he'll be turned off of the idea and make an effort to "sperminate" me to prove that his little men work just fine :haha: How terrible am I? :blush: just hope it works :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Yay for reverse psychology!! Genius! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That is a brilliant idea love! :rofl: Sounds like just the kind of sneaky I would be found guilty of... assuming I ever got caught being that kind of sneaky. :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> guess what? it worked! :happydance: We had the talk this morning and it went just as i had planned. I asked would he be comfortable having his little men checked out. We talked that over for a bit and then I said, the only other alternative is to give it a good faith effort with lots of bd'ing to make sure that our problem isn't just bad timing and he said he wanted to actively try! Just to be sure i had to clarify that actively trying means bd'ing everyday for at least 4-5 days during my fertile window despite our polar opposite schedules... and he agreed! I just hope he follows thru. And more importantly, I hope it works this time. I think I will really be crushed if we give it our best try and it doesn't work b/c this time i won't be able to blame it on bad timing :dohh: I'll try not to think about that now tho, 1st things 1st making it to that fertile window!
> 
> Okay, there's my update, time to catch up! Hi everyone :hi:Click to expand...


Thats great news newbie:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning chums:coffee:
*
New mummy* you're not going to like this but I had another look at your shots and really the nub area is so blurry that it's impossible to say:shrug: Hope it's a girl if that's what you're hoping for:hugs:

Just got 2 official BFN's, the 10dpo ones are official for me on high sensitivity tests, unless my O date's way out but I think FF gets it about right. Had line eye for one of them, but turned out to be colourless evaps:growlmad: 

Have a nice Sunday everyone, VERY Brrrrrr:cold: here today, so knitting and baking and homely things for me today.

*Sarachka* and *Trin*- you were in my dream last night but I can't remember what happened, but you were present!:haha:

:hugs: all :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls slept til 8.30am today... Watching the final of the Aus open with Adam we hate Andy Murray (sorry Kit) because he is a Scot that doesn't like the English! Sorry Kit :blush: but he is arrogant in my opinion and it's backed up by believeing his own press seeing as he hasn't *really* won anything! 

We are planning what to do today and Adam's looking at zoo's and stuff for us to do :cloud9: 

Newbie is called shandy? That made me chuckle :haha: just cause it is a drink... 

Nothing going on here :shrug: :shrug: on the boring wait where you can't even POAS! Not one... *sighs*

Hope you all have wonderful sundays - they're my favourite day of the week :thumbup: adam doesn't work! Anyway, sure i'll check back today again :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My wee sticks this morning...One fmu and one 2mu, I had line eye within the time limit but now they are pure white, not even a hint of pink :cry:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









004.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarachka

Morning. I'm not really awakea


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> got a bit more :laundry::hangwashing: to do before the day is completely gone, then I'll be having dinner with my closest friends to celebrate a DF's 30th b-day! :cake: Only about 5 more months before I darken the big 3-0's doorstep. :shock: Don't think I am quite ready to say aloha to my 20's just yet! :cry: Oh well, TTFN girls! Mollykins, Lunalady - perhaps we shall chat some later? hope u girls are enjoying your saturdays! :flower:

Hi turtles !!! 

All I seem to do is sleep at the mp ! How boring !!!! 

Newbie I felt like this about the big "30" .... but embrace it .... Plan something fantastic ! I had a week long celebration ending in dinner at a restaurant I always wanted to go ! It twas brilliant !


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> My wee sticks this morning...One fmu and one 2mu, I had line eye within the time limit but now they are pure white, not even a hint of pink :cry:

I can still see a line on the bottom one on my iPhone .... Your tests are mean !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My wee sticks this morning...One fmu and one 2mu, I had line eye within the time limit but now they are pure white, not even a hint of pink :cry:
> 
> I can still see a line on the bottom one on my iPhone .... Your tests are mean !!!!Click to expand...

That's because the bottom one is dry so it's developed it's evap. They're not that mean , you just have to accept that in exchange for very early detection you have evaps that come up very quick:shrug: They're such narrow strips that it only takes a few mins for them to start drying and giving you evaps, which is why the docs don't look after 3 mins! But when you get a ++++ you can't miss it, however faint. Like on opk I guess. With LO I had my BFP really early with them, just after my sore boobs stopped at about 8dpo. But without sore boobs there's no point really in testing for me:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> got a bit more :laundry::hangwashing: to do before the day is completely gone, then I'll be having dinner with my closest friends to celebrate a DF's 30th b-day! :cake: Only about 5 more months before I darken the big 3-0's doorstep. :shock: Don't think I am quite ready to say aloha to my 20's just yet! :cry: Oh well, TTFN girls! Mollykins, Lunalady - perhaps we shall chat some later? hope u girls are enjoying your saturdays! :flower:
> 
> Hi turtles !!!
> 
> All I seem to do is sleep at the mp ! How boring !!!!
> 
> Newbie I felt like this about the big "30" .... but embrace it .... Plan something fantastic ! I had a week long celebration ending in dinner at a restaurant I always wanted to go ! It twas brilliant !Click to expand...

I was actually really glad to turn 30, I thought the 27-29 zone was so non-descript. Too old to be young but too young to be old:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's so quiet today, LO's asleep and DH is out watching his son run in a cross-country race. 

JAYNIE! Don't forget to pm me your address! 

I have for you;

-Thé vert a la menthe-(classic green tea with mint)

-Aprés-Repas- (after meal infusion, very nom nom, mint, green aniseed and verbena)

-Ligne svelte- ("Good figure" infusion, green tea, mint and hibiscus)

-Nuit Calme- (Evening infusion to sleep well, camomille, oranger and tilleul, also very nom nom!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here they are *Jaynie!* All waiting to go on holiday to England....:happydance:

Right, off to make yummy lunch of onion, turnip, potato, celery, leek and carrot hot pot, winter warmer dish- brass monkeys here today. But a hazy cold winter sun has just come out, looks very pretty:cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

I've got a monste headache. I'm stuck in bed with a giant rag doll who won't wake up


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've got a monste headache. I'm stuck in bed with a giant rag doll who won't wake up

Shouldn't good Chechen housewives be up at dawn polishing their oh's shoes?:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Yes maybe but I think a good Chechen wife should lie still and stfu so as not to disturb the rag doll


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah holly! I love turtle packages... :cloud9: thank you :yipee: :yipee: :mail:

sarachka boo for waking up with a headache :cry: I've had bacon and egg and watched Murray lose :happydance: I like djokovic too. Nadal is my gave though... Adam really hates andy Murray in light of his comments about England football... So he's like a kid at Christmas...


----------



## Sarachka

Ok ive liberated myself. There's only so long I can lay in silence with o ly one hand to use my phone.


----------



## HollyMonkey

dh and my eldest stepson are Federer fans, I think. I like playing tennis and began learning just before I got pregnant with LO, was just beginning to get vaguely not too embarrasing to play with when I got my BFP and had to stop:happydance: Hmmm maybe I will take up tennis again.:-k Food is cooking, LO still snozzling in her pushchair downstairs, she fell asleep when we went to get groceries......here.....
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just asked dh who his favourite tennis player is and he said Nadal:shrug: I wouldn't do very well on one of those game shows where you have to know loads of stuff about your partner's preferences:haha:

My mum's making marmalade and will bring me a pot over:happydance:

Just been calculating- if I have my usual 31 day cycle and O on day 18 then we could BD the evening of my O if dh is home from ski trip in time, which is not ideal. Ideally I will have a 32 day cycle this month and O on day 19, oh thankye in advance God of Ovulation[-o&lt;


----------



## Sarachka

OK I'm making people's signatures smaller:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie-1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/jaynie-1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sqm.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/sqm.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/kitten1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/hmonkey1.gif

have I missed anything?


----------



## Sarachka

haha this is making my LOLZ

https://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/


----------



## Sarachka

tumbleweed!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: 

Just at my cousins :) playing cards and catching up! Will have to put my signature right tomorrow! :happydance: thanks lover! :flower: 

Have you woke your ragdoll up yet?


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> dh and my eldest stepson are Federer fans, I think. I like playing tennis and began learning just before I got pregnant with LO, was just beginning to get vaguely not too embarrasing to play with when I got my BFP and had to stop:happydance: Hmmm maybe I will take up tennis again.:-k Food is cooking, LO still snozzling in her pushchair downstairs, she fell asleep when we went to get groceries......here.....

:hi:Bethany just look at Hollymonkey:awww:all snug as bug i want:brat:want:brat:want:brat::pink::baby::cloud9:


Well had boring day football was cancelled this morning as pitch was frozen, went food shopping on my lonesome as OH was hungover:growlmad:made nice lunch jacket spud,cheese + beans:munch:, watched 'one born every min':thumbup:.....that husband was soooooooooo annoying :wacko:. Reece and his friend have been caught over the other side of town by one of our foootball mums feeding the ducks by the lake:growlmad:so he is now in the bath tub with extra bubbles after having a stern talking too off OH:nope:and cleaning out his fur baby!!! Naughty Reece:muaha:

LOve your new siggy Sara :thumbup:just caught up on 2 pages what a quite one :shrug:off to walk the pug baby soon and then roast to sort pork today ummmm crackling nom nom :munch:followed by a big cream bun !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

hello jaynie & Sara, hope your having a better sunday than me !!!


----------



## Sarachka

yes lol he got up a few minutes after I did in the end. He's such an adorable little monkey. He's gone to see a friend now but promised to "come home soon to sort you out" awww the romance. 

I'm browsing ideas for handmade valentine's cards for him.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sarachka:happydance: I had another pink monkey with 'hollymonkey' written, can you do that one too when you have time?:flower:
Like your new one:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mummy - no too bad my oh seems to have realised that I mean business with this phone stuff :gun: so he's been interacting! We went for a lovely breakfast at a cafe and we have played cards. I hate playing thing when people don't play properly! I'm like a sore loser at heart and they both 'forgot' I was in the lead :grr: so I lost!

Saraachka that does sound very romantic lol... 

I've decided today all this phone stuff with Adam. It must be my cycle we're
all getting along with each other and I think we'll have better :sex: because of it!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Sarachka:happydance: I had another pink monkey with 'hollymonkey' written, can you do that one too when you have time?:flower:
> Like your new one:thumbup:

Here you go! :flow: If you put it next to the H monkey there should be no issue with size! I found some new little monkey icons, might have to do something special for you with them ... 

Oh Newmummy, I've never given you your Russian nic name ... *HAYLEECHKA*!

I am thinking about what to get OH for Valentine's day. I've been thinking about a prayer mat as he's muslim but hasn't really prayed on been to mosque in WAY too long, years. He gets really low and down about himself sometimes bc of his situation - no steady job, a son he doesn't get to seen often, and he gets home sick,. I think re-connecting with his religion would do him good. Of course, I'll regret thinking that when he makes me wear a burkha or he brings home a couple more wives :dohh: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: you got a peach! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

NewMummy! You have a peach! :hugs: How sweet! 

Good morning all you loverly turtle doverlies. 

Little Miss Holly looks adorable! As usual! :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## firstbaby25

I forgot to 'like' your hollymonkeysleepypants photo :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly! 

Hope you are good on this fine Sunday... I'm Reading my paper now :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, Turtle Doves!

I hope you're all well this fine Sunday. Sounds like you're doing some nice relaxing things. :)

I need to go grocery shopping. And some laundry and dishes. Other than that, not much else! Yay!


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's your surname Jaynie? Jaynie Firstbaby might look a bit weird on the envelope:fool:

I've put LO to bed and have some 'administrative' work to do, letters and e-mails and stuff, and am making stuffed peppers for dinner, yummo. 

I can't see the link for the 2nd monkey Sarachka?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm hunnnngry

What are yall doing for dinner? I have no idea, we are really out of just about everything. I need to do groceries tomorrow.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't see the link for the 2nd monkey Sarachka?:shrug:

Sorry dude the website won't load for me, it's being a real pain in the arse. As soon as I can load it, I'll change it for you.

My OH looooooves stuffed peppers!


----------



## Mollykins

I just saw a MR Crunchie lurking on the thread. :shock: Must be our first turtle daddy-to-be visit.... should we throw a party?? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I love stuffed peppers!! There is a mr_crunchie viewing! Is there a link I wonder? 

My surname is Syers. Very Germanic... 

:hi: Luna! I'm glad you are enjoying crocheting :thumbup: I'm going to tale up crochet/knitting when I get a :bfp: something for me to look forward to. I got a canvas for Christmas and the in laws are away soon so I'm going to do that maybe put it in the house...


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone its been a nightmare i have had no internet! i will try and catch up as much as i can. How are you all? x


----------



## mummyApril

ok i so cant find where i left off lol anyone want to kindly fill me in on any news? x


----------



## Mollykins

April :wave: Sorry your internet has been down. :(


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: mummy April - there is a new member rachael. She's busy :sex: ing though as she's in her fertile period!! 

Sarachka don't know what to do for din dins... Mulling it over as we speak, think I might be hungry...


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Luna! I'm glad you are enjoying crocheting :thumbup: I'm going to tale up crochet/knitting when I get a :bfp: something for me to look forward to. I got a canvas for Christmas and the in laws are away soon so I'm going to do that maybe put it in the house...

I find crocheting much more fun! Though, knitting is perhaps more relaxing because you end up doing the same stitches over and over and over... with the projects I've done in crochet I have to actually pay attention and count and whatnot.
I particularly like knitting socks on double pointed needles. That's really fun :)
I should find a pattern for teensy tiny baby socks. CUTE!


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: April!

Dinner tonight will be stuffed port tenderloin. Jacques Pépin to the rescue! Love him! :)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I just saw a MR Crunchie lurking on the thread. :shock: Must be our first turtle daddy-to-be visit.... should we throw a party?? :haha:

I know ..... Bless him he wants to go into the "man" area but he hasn't been accepted !!! Lol


----------



## Sarachka

You're a brave woman crunchi, there's no way in HELL I'd want OH to see what I write on here. My potty mouth is most unbecoming of a Chechen wife.


----------



## Sarachka

YAYYYYY OH is home. I'm off to run his bath and cook his dinner like a good little girl. Then he'll reward me by giving me one later.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> You're a brave woman crunchi, there's no way in HELL I'd want OH to see what I write on here. My potty mouth is most unbecoming of a Chechen wife.

Even with your potty mouth you would be a perfect Chechen wife !! 

To be honest I think it was me logged on at as him by mistake who was lurking ! Lol 

I think he is going through a supportive stage !


----------



## MoominMumma

My Lovely Lovely Turtlieeeees!

I'm finally back!!!!

Omg i am sooooo sorry i haven't been on for soooooo long! Had sooooo much going on.... but don't worry as i will update u all in my next post.....

WATCH THIS SPACE!!! :haha:

Love u all!!!!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin the prodigal turtle is viewing!!!!! Helloooooooo


----------



## Crunchie

Hi moomin boobs !


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> ok i so cant find where i left off lol anyone want to kindly fill me in on any news? x

I'm making stuffed peppers for dinner:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Moomin the prodigal turtle is viewing!!!!! Helloooooooo

She has come back to the mothership !


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok i so cant find where i left off lol anyone want to kindly fill me in on any news? x
> 
> I'm making stuffed peppers for dinner:haha:Click to expand...

Sara and I have nothing to cook for dinner !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> My Lovely Lovely Turtlieeeees!
> 
> I'm finally back!!!!
> 
> Omg i am sooooo sorry i haven't been on for soooooo long! Had sooooo much going on.... but don't worry as i will update u all in my next post.....
> 
> WATCH THIS SPACE!!! :haha:
> 
> Love u all!!!!!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


OOOOOOOOO I Will I Will:happydance:

HELLO MOOMIN!!!!!!!:wave::bunny:\\:D/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> YAYYYYY OH is home. I'm off to run his bath and cook his dinner like a good little girl. Then he'll reward me by giving me one later.

:rofl:
My DH is more of the 'give me a punishment' than 'give me a reward' school of sexual thought. Nothing sado-kinky, but for example, he'll bring me a picture of a male specimen in one of his running magazines and say 'he's your type of guy isn't he?' and if I as much as nonchalantly say , ''he's ok:shrug:" then dh says I need to have a good seeing to as punishment for eyeing up men in sports magazines:fool::saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka is your oh called Charlie or have I forgotten all my Russian?


----------



## Sarachka

Yes Holly well done!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Firstly... CONGRATS TO SQM ON HER :bfp:!!!! I'm over the moon for ya hun! Lets hope it's a :pink::pink::pink:!!! :winkwink:

Oh where oh where do i start....:wacko:

Ok so i'll start with the bad (but probably so obvious to everyone but me :dohh:) news...

It turns out that this celeb bash that i was so "kindly" invited to by my mums friend *was too good to be true!*:blush:

He was only after one thing... and i'm sure i don't need to tell my lovelies that it was :sex:!!! :dohh::blush:

And on to the worst news ever!!!

Not only was he after :sex:... he sent me a PICTURE MESSAGE OF HIS C**K and because i have an Iphone as soon as someone sends u a pic it comes up on the screen with the pic and who it's from!!! AND....DAVE SAW IT!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh::nope::nope::nope:

But i didn't know he has seen it at the time because he didn't click to read the message... he just saw it on the screen and left it there so when i looked at my phone i saw it and thought it was a new message... and obviously quickly deleted it! 

Then i noticed he was very quiet the next few days and we were at my nans and he hardly said a word... not like him at all... he just said he was tired so i thought ok thats fair enough.... THEN CAME THE MOMENT WHERE I FELT AS THOUGH I'D BEEN SLOGGED IN THE STOMATCH WITH A SACK OF BRICKS...:cry::cry::cry:....

I said to him... "Look if there's something else wrong u can tell me...." To which he said "OK So i'll tell u.... I went to play bejewelled on your phone the other day and saw a picture of that FAT C**TS C**K on your phone!!!" (as u can see he doesn't like him very much by this point..)

Understandably he was like "So why is he sending u pics like that?"

I was trying desperately to re assure him that it was a one off and i hadn't asked for it etc... But as u can imagine he didn't believe me (as no man would) and he said that all his trust in me had been blown apart and it felt like i had ripped his heart out! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

So after a lot of :cry::cry::cry: and :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::nope::nope::nope: we managed to get back on level ground and he eventually forgave me! And the next day he said "Look u've been a stupid Moomin (yeah he calls me Moomin lol) but i believe that u wouldn't send him pics back and he only sent u that because he is a desperate c**t and couldn't get it if he paid for it!" to which i couldn't stop laughing lol!!!

I just can't believe i was so stupid as to risk our whole relationship and everything we had on a d**khead like that!!! :cry: Just thank god he forgave me! :thumbup::blush:

Ok now for the good news....

Our weekend away in London was FANTASTIC!!! We went to see 'WICKED' and it was AWESOME!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

It was a birthday/anniversary thing....As my birthday was yesterday (29th Jan) and it was also our 5 year anniversary on the same day! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

And the lil blue pills came in very handy! :thumbup::haha::winkwink:

And lastly the even better news....

I O'd on tuesday and i am now

5 dpo!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So if u haven't fallen :sleep: by now then i hope i've explained my absence fully enough to my turtles :haha::haha::haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

YIKES Moomin!!!!

What a horrible thing to happen. The worst thing is when you haven't done anything wrong and someone doesn't believe you. I'm glad he believes you now. Auntie sarachka and auntie kit smelled a rat and we were right ... He sounds vile. Is OH gonna kick his ass?! Heaven help anyone if they do that to me ... my OH would go insane. 

BUT it does sound like everything is good now and you had a lovely weekend in London. BTW did you actually go to the event with CreepDick?


----------



## HollyMonkey

omg moomin what an unfortunate "message" to receive! Glad you've sorted it, but oh will be a bit paranoid for a while so you must be very sweet to him:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good night my lovelies:hugs: Dinner then beddy byes for me:kiss:
Sleep well all:sleep:


----------



## MoominMumma

Sarachkaaaaaa- Yeah i now see him in a very different light! GOD HELP HIM if he comes through my checkout in the week! I think i will keep my cool as much as poss and i will just really :blush: him by saying that i didn't appriciate the pic and if i were him i really wouldn't be showing off something thats not visible without a maginifying glass!!! :rofl: And i'm not joking! :rofl::winkwink:

And NO I DID'NT GO WITH DICKFACE TO THE EVENT THANK GOD! :thumbup: But it's not till feb anyway so lucky i found out now and not later!:thumbup:

Hollyboobs- Yeah i will be extra nice to Dave now (not that i wasn't before :haha:) as he will be very fragile for a while! :thumbup:

And Dave isn't going to knock him out...much to my dismay :haha:...as he is man enough to not waste his energy doing so! :thumbup:

*Bring on testing!!!!*

Am really positive about this cycle as it was our first time using PreSeed! :happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MoominMumma

HollyMonkey said:


> Good night my lovelies:hugs: Dinner then beddy byes for me:kiss:
> Sleep well all:sleep:

Night night Hollyboobs! :sleep: WELL!!!

I'll be off to my beddy soon as this weekend has tired me out! In a very good way though! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin... my darling little turtle. :hugs: I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. You know, I am of the desperate mind that I would HAVE TO prove my innocence to my OH and I would start by sending scumbag a text that said, "Why would you send me that pic? Do you really think that's appropriate?? I'm not sure what kind of impression you were under but it's wrong!" Of course, I would have my OH there for the entire process... from text sending to receiving. Regardless though, I'm glad you've got it sorted and all is well, if not a little fragile. :hugs: 

As for your weekend away... sounds WONDERFUL! I really hope this is it for you lovely Moomin. When are you going to test?


----------



## MoominMumma

Mollykins said:


> Moomin... my darling little turtle. :hugs: I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. You know, I am of the desperate mind that I would HAVE TO prove my innocence to my OH and I would start by sending scumbag a text that said, "Why would you send me that pic? Do you really think that's appropriate?? I'm not sure what kind of impression you were under but it's wrong!" Of course, I would have my OH there for the entire process... from text sending to receiving. Regardless though, I'm glad you've got it sorted and all is well, if not a little fragile. :hugs:
> 
> As for your weekend away... sounds WONDERFUL! I really hope this is it for you lovely Moomin. When are you going to test?

Yeah i thought about that but then i thought what's the point in wasting my energy! lol!

The weekend was sooooooo good! In more ways than one! :winkwink: I'll put a pic up later of me standing outside the theatre! :thumbup:

Well if i had my way i would test now but AF is due on fri 4th feb... which would make me 10dpo but i think i may just cave in and try for a squinter at 9dpo! :thumbup::winkwink:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: mummy April - there is a new member rachael. She's busy :sex: ing though as she's in her fertile period!!
> 
> Sarachka don't know what to do for din dins... Mulling it over as we speak, think I might be hungry...

Ha ha! Made me smile, have manage to coax it out of him twice (it's like pulling teeth) never had a partner with such a low sex drive (should trade him in for a younger model!)


----------



## Mollykins

MoominMumma said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Moomin... my darling little turtle. :hugs: I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. You know, I am of the desperate mind that I would HAVE TO prove my innocence to my OH and I would start by sending scumbag a text that said, "Why would you send me that pic? Do you really think that's appropriate?? I'm not sure what kind of impression you were under but it's wrong!" Of course, I would have my OH there for the entire process... from text sending to receiving. Regardless though, I'm glad you've got it sorted and all is well, if not a little fragile. :hugs:
> 
> As for your weekend away... sounds WONDERFUL! I really hope this is it for you lovely Moomin. When are you going to test?
> 
> Yeah i thought about that but then i thought what's the point in wasting my energy! lol!
> 
> The weekend was sooooooo good! In more ways than one! :winkwink: I'll put a pic up later of me standing outside the theatre! :thumbup:
> 
> Well if i had my way i would test now but AF is due on fri 4th feb... which would make me 10dpo but i think i may just cave in and try for a squinter at 9dpo! :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Very healthy perspective to have dear Moomin. :hugs: I can't wait for you to test. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I have to share an OH-funny. Ready? Okay, he was hungry and ready to eat lunch... I had made the girls lunch and was working on figuring out what my OH and I would have. He decided on something and then went to do something horribly wrong to it (would have ruined the entire meal) and I stopped him and he gave a big dramatic sigh and said, "You know, you can let ME cook my OWN food sometimes... I did do it for a few years." :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarachka:happydance: I had another pink monkey with 'hollymonkey' written, can you do that one too when you have time?:flower:
> Like your new one:thumbup:
> 
> Here you go! :flow: If you put it next to the H monkey there should be no issue with size! I found some new little monkey icons, might have to do something special for you with them ...
> 
> Oh Newmummy, I've never given you your Russian nic name ... *HAYLEECHKA*!
> 
> I am thinking about what to get OH for Valentine's day. I've been thinking about a prayer mat as he's muslim but hasn't really prayed on been to mosque in WAY too long, years. He gets really low and down about himself sometimes bc of his situation - no steady job, a son he doesn't get to seen often, and he gets home sick,. I think re-connecting with his religion would do him good. Of course, I'll regret thinking that when he makes me wear a burkha or he brings home a couple more wives :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

How weird i was thinking i didnt have a Russian name this afternoon and now i do:happydance:i was feeling all down and un loved by everyone :blush:Thankyou for my Hayleechka naming!!!:thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> :happydance: you got a peach! :wohoo: :yipee:




Mollykins said:


> NewMummy! You have a peach! :hugs: How sweet!
> 
> Good morning all you loverly turtle doverlies.
> 
> Little Miss Holly looks adorable! As usual! :awww:

Yep im all 'peachy 'this week:happydance:

OMG Moomin what a total k**b :growlmad::growlmad: im so glad you found out before you went away with the slimebag imagine:shrug:.......glad Dave has forgiven you (not that you needed forgiving mind) i would of posted it somewhere :haha::haha:and told your 
Mumma:thumbup:


Im very tired was having nap earlier but was awoken from my slumber by the whole Reece going off to the duck lake:growlmad:

Sara loved your HAMBURGER thing :winkwink::haha:

Aw Crunchie thats sweet mr crunchie joining the clan mine would never not that i would want him too:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

sleepy boos for me night all ..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE where did you get selenium from?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys! 

Moomin I said ages ago on the thread that boy girl friendships often don't work maybe when the man has reached that level of maturity I think this usually comes with having children and or not in their 20's I don't think they can be best friends with a girl. Friends sure but all that spending everyday together and trips away often has a hidden agenda. I'm sure it's a case of lesson learned for both you and dave in the end he will come through it stronger! FX'd for this cycle then! :dust: comin your way lady moominpreggopants! :hugs: I am sorry it's all been so shitty for ya! What a loser...

Lover... I got them from superdrug they have a few other vits in them that are probo useful too :thumbup: I read that iron is good, vit c (in the tablets), zinc & selenium - the best apparently :shrug: worth a try... I reckon you could get them on eBay? How's it looking with your :af:?


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly :haha: such a funny oh! Crunchie you too 'i think he's going through a supportive phase' :rofl: cracked me up - I asked Adam and he said he wouldn't!! Though I'm kinda glad cause he'd probably get addicted and it's not like he needs anything else... It is addictive!


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie :howdy: when you hooking us up with your chart to perv? 

I have one now too! I'm all :gun:s blazin with ttc this cycle... Conceive plus, a pretty cbfm, temping, opk's :ninja: :gun:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly :haha: such a funny oh! Crunchie you too 'i think he's going through a supportive phase' :rofl: cracked me up - I asked Adam and he said he wouldn't!! Though I'm kinda glad cause he'd probably get addicted and it's not like he needs anything else... It is addictive!

Jayniebaby ! 

He wasn't very supportive tonight as I heaved over the dinner he cooked !!! Opps 

I know what u mean about boys being addicted to stuff ... I said I would buy dh a iPhone in feb as a late Xmas gift buy I know when he has it I will be lost to it forever !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

You may regret an iPhone!! He'll love it... There are just too many games that boys like it's a tough competition :haha: i think you might be ok being that you are with bebe!! Good weekend? Xx


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> You may regret an iPhone!! He'll love it... There are just too many games that boys like it's a tough competition :haha: i think you might be ok being that you are with bebe!! Good weekend? Xx

He has my iPhone most of the time, if he is not playing angry birds ... He is doing a crossword or trying to xbox ! He always has to be doing something !!

Quiet weekend really, how's about you ?


----------



## Rachael.

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly :haha: such a funny oh! Crunchie you too 'i think he's going through a supportive phase' :rofl: cracked me up - I asked Adam and he said he wouldn't!! Though I'm kinda glad cause he'd probably get addicted and it's not like he needs anything else... It is addictive!
> 
> Jayniebaby !
> 
> He wasn't very supportive tonight as I heaved over the dinner he cooked !!! Opps
> 
> I know what u mean about boys being addicted to stuff ... I said I would buy dh a iPhone in feb as a late Xmas gift buy I know when he has it I will be lost to it forever !!!!Click to expand...

So glad the OH isn't into phones, it's hard enough sharing him with his XBox (He's nearly 38!) Boys and their toys!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: rachael is your ticker correct? Tell me about it it's weird like I'm really selective about games and have phases when I do and don't it's defo a boy think that's why a
lot are clearly solely aimed at boys...

Had a good weekend Mummy crunch chilled without phones and laptops for a nicer chink of time :cloud9: had a lovely little mix of chillin filmage bnb cards and some arrow word :haha:


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: rachael is your ticker correct? Tell me about it it's weird like I'm really selective about games and have phases when I do and don't it's defo a boy think that's why a
> lot are clearly solely aimed at boys...
> 
> Had a good weekend Mummy crunch chilled without phones and laptops for a nicer chink of time :cloud9: had a lovely little mix of chillin filmage bnb cards and some arrow word :haha:

Tickers correct...i'm fluctuating between 27 and 28 days but i had early CM so thought i'd get as much :sex: as possible! I've only been off the pill since November.


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy Monday girls! 

Rachael sorry I zonked last night... Didn't answer anyone! :blush:

My CBFM asked for it's first week stick today :happydance: the relationship has began! We nearly argued on this important day as I really could have just told it my fertility low - i'm on CD6!! I'm watching the deadly 60 and it's killer bees - i'm so itchy just watching it! 
Just gonna sort my temp out and then I have the docs firstly for a cycst and a hidden ttc agenda and then to see the smoking nurse! I'm all go getting it at the moment with TTC!

Do you use OPK's Rachael or temping? Any other way of pinpointing O apart from CM?


----------



## Sarachka

Zzzzzzz. 

OH and I discussed vitamins and quitting caffeine last night. He likes lemon tea & normal tea so he's ok. I might buy som hot chocolate for him too. 

JAYNIE how much was the selenium? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## firstbaby25

There are no worries! My OH hasn't quit anything yet - just me! I dunno he's not one for coffee and I think in moderation it can't be that bad for them... I will make him do it at the 6 month mark and I have told him as much :growlmad:

The selenium was £3.60 (ish) it was the dearest one but there is 2 months worth in the bottle - the zinc I got was BOGOF so I got 2 months worth of vits for about £5... Not bad? I don't think so... :) you shopping for the vits on your lunch? I'm bored to tears already but my man just text and said he's booked a half day off and we might go to Dunham massey and see the reindeer when i've done the docs and stuff :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone want my 1,500 post?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka - not that I buy in to it all but i *read* so much! If you buy Hot Chocolate you should have one too - apparently TTC women do well to eat a high fat dairy product - it started with one lady on here saying she had coffee ice cream once a day and that she thought it worked (I think that if you try something new one cycle and you fall that cycle that you'll credit that thing with your success) but since I have read it on the NHS website and on a TTC and food website... Therefore I have been having cheese once a day or a whole milk hot chocolate (any excuse eh?)


----------



## new mummy2010

morning all staying off today very tired and dont feel fab


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: for days off! 

Newmummy duvet day duvet day :yipee: :yipee: and you have sky too!! 

I honestly don't know why I waited so long to talk to Adam... He's just text me saying he loves me so much today :cloud9: - i'll take it! Course I wanted to say 'as opposed to every other day?' :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

yep off to drs soon though with OH he is off too as he has been suffering with his ears all weekend so we need to get him better, im just worn out cant seem to get comfortable at night and OH is waking at silly hours as he falls asleep so early with been up at 4am every morning the joys of running a business for someone he is drained bless him . Glad you and Adam are hotting up the love again its gonna be your month babe!!
And everyone elses too of cause !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

hellooooooooo:flower: 

just rushing out but wanted to say goodmorning to my fwends:friends:Will be back this evening......going to see my friend with newborn:baby:
:happydance:

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

O NO I hate ear problems - I had gromits as a kid and used to go completely deaf for days until I had it fixed! I still get terrible sore ears but not so much infection! My sister however gets terrible ear infections... Boooo. Hope he is ok! But then after that you must have a duvet day. Is that what your Oh does? Run someone else's business? Sounds tough... 

I do hope so Hayley - I won't be devod if not though, I was pittying myaself this cycle but not anymore :nope: it is gonna happen for me just whenever it's meant to! :thumbup: 

We are all off to the docs - I have to get up and ready and get there myself - I am there in 50 mins and my lift is still asleep! :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Bethany 

Bye Bethany - enjoy the newborn!


----------



## Sarachka

Zzzzzzz. 

OH and I discussed vitamins and quitting caffeine last night. He likes lemon tea & normal tea so he's ok. I might buy som hot chocolate for him too. 

JAYNIE how much was the selenium? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya Bethany
> 
> Bye Bethany - enjoy the newborn!

I'm back!!! It's been changed to Friday now!!!! My friend phoned just as I was getting LO in the pushchair and postponed due to absolute fatigue- she's not slept all weekend because baby won't and has her mum over to the rescue so she can get some sleep:sleep:

Since I'm all dressed with make-up and fahionable non slob mum clothes and picnic for LO for the day prepared I may as well go out somewhere anyway:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

O no Holly! I hate when plans change/get cancelled and you have put extra effort into your day :shrug: :shrug: 

I have to get dressed really I need to be leaving in about 20 minutes and I am here in my pj's vying for bnb time! :haha: 

You could send me some green tea... I will have to explain that away to the in laws :haha: - I bought it, from the supermarket! I actually told Adam's mum the other day that we were trying basically, in here house :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: mummy April - there is a new member rachael. She's busy :sex: ing though as she's in her fertile period!!
> 
> Sarachka don't know what to do for din dins... Mulling it over as we speak, think I might be hungry...
> 
> Ha ha! Made me smile, have manage to coax it out of him twice (it's like pulling teeth) never had a partner with such a low sex drive (should trade him in for a younger model!)Click to expand...

Tell me about it! Like trying to get blood out of a stone for me :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: mummy April - there is a new member rachael. She's busy :sex: ing though as she's in her fertile period!!
> 
> Sarachka don't know what to do for din dins... Mulling it over as we speak, think I might be hungry...
> 
> Ha ha! Made me smile, have manage to coax it out of him twice (it's like pulling teeth) never had a partner with such a low sex drive (should trade him in for a younger model!)Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Like trying to get blood out of a stone for me :haha:Click to expand...

I concur! My OH doesn't have the same sex drive that he used to when we were first together! Ha! I'll get a baby out of him though, I am sure of it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> O no Holly! I hate when plans change/get cancelled and you have put extra effort into your day :shrug: :shrug:
> 
> I have to get dressed really I need to be leaving in about 20 minutes and I am here in my pj's vying for bnb time! :haha:
> 
> You could send me some green tea... I will have to explain that away to the in laws :haha: - I bought it, from the supermarket! I actually told Adam's mum the other day that we were trying basically, in here house :haha:

Your package is all ready to go, will go in a mo to post it- your in laws will be confused-:confused: My postman probably thinks I'm a drug dealer or something coz I'm always getting little brown padded envelopes from Denmark sent to me, my opk and hpt strips:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry I had a double post. 

Ive got so many vitamins at home. Here's what we have:

General multi vit with iron
Vit b complex
Vit E
Evening primrose oil capsules
Zinc
Folic acid
Omega 3


----------



## Sarachka

Holly what are you going to do with your free day now?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'll fess up about bnb i think!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly what are you going to do with your free day now?

Not sure:shrug: Take my pre natal since your list just reminded me that I'd forgotten it.But I guess swallowing a pill won't fill the day:haha: I want to go out since I'm all ready to- but it's really cold so I'm best to go somewhere indoorsy. I'd like to go to lakeside and meet Emandi and Emily:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachaka - you'll rattle soon! :rofl:

Holly I hope you find something to do. Why don't you want to meet us all? :cry: :cry: i'm even going to see reindeer today and I know Holly will love it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka playing with your parcel Jaynie! I didn't let her play too long, since she's had her first birthday and Christmas so knows ALL ABOUT opening presents:haha: And my stuffed peppers from last night, took the pic for you guys but was too tired to post it!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









001.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

I want to come to lakeside and meet y'all! We should have a meeting somewhere central or PARIS!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh I do want to meet all of you, it's just Emandi lives near my parents:haha: But Paris would be great. Where are you seeing reindeer on a Monday Jaynie? :hissy::brat::hissy:I want to see reindeer!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm supposed to be doing diversity training but its boring. All about pikeys and puffs. See, I don't need diversity training!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right. Action Stations. My dad always says that:haha: I'm going out the door before it gets too close to lunchtime for me to bother. To the post office and then on a train to a shop where I can buy a new printer since mine's broken:cry: I might look at Ipods too, _just look Bethany. Step slowly away from the checkout with that Ipod in your hand..._

Have a lovely day all:kiss:

*Trin* are you busy birthing or being a charming host to your graceful silky clothed doll?


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's a puff?


----------



## Sarachka

Puff is a derogatory term for a homosexual man.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back...I think
46 hours awake...28 of them at the birth. I am dead! :wacko: And sick because the house was airconditioned and set at 18 all the time. Got home at 4am and died in my bed. But at least it's over, and on to the next one tonight. I NEED A BREAK :brat: and food (leftover mac and cheese that DH made made me :sick:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:
 

> Puff is a derogatory term for a homosexual man.

Are you pronouncing it Poof?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back...I think
> 46 hours awake...28 of them at the birth. I am dead! :wacko: And sick because the house was airconditioned and set at 18 all the time. Got home at 4am and died in my bed. But at least it's over, and on to the next one tonight. I NEED A BREAK :brat: and food (leftover mac and cheese that DH made made me :sick:)

You poor sausage:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

byyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Puff is a derogatory term for a homosexual man.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh I do want to meet all of you, it's just Emandi lives near my parents:haha: But Paris would be great. Where are you seeing reindeer on a Monday Jaynie? :hissy::brat::hissy:I want to see reindeer!

Modern technology rules! I'm in the docs waiting to see the smoking nurse... The doc doesn't think I'm broken and so I am good to go - he may as well have just laughed when I said I was broken! 

There's a place near us called dunham Massey a big national trust park although there are loads of reindeer they're real ones so you can't get to close but it really is a lovely place - we went there the first time we talked about ttc :cloud9: you could probably look online at it :) 

I wonder where we would meet?! I'd love to see you all would be a laugh!! Maybe when we've all had babies they could meet each other :cloud9: 

Sarachka did you rearrange your ???oloscopy when you went the docs...


----------



## Sarachka

OMG what is up with my double posting!!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> O NO I hate ear problems - I had gromits as a kid and used to go completely deaf for days until I had it fixed! I still get terrible sore ears but not so much infection! My sister however gets terrible ear infections... Boooo. Hope he is ok! But then after that you must have a duvet day. Is that what your Oh does? Run someone else's business? Sounds tough...
> 
> I do hope so Hayley - I won't be devod if not though, I was pittying myaself this cycle but not anymore :nope: it is gonna happen for me just whenever it's meant to! :thumbup:
> 
> We are all off to the docs - I have to get up and ready and get there myself - I am there in 50 mins and my lift is still asleep! :dohh:

I have a feeling a few will get their bfp's this time:happydance:

Yes his step fathers its hard work !!


----------



## new mummy2010

Have a nice day Bethany buying i pods he he!!!

Nice Sara bet your loving it , and poor trin alll sleepy and hungry and sick eurgh nasty combo


----------



## firstbaby25

My smoking nurse has just fed my ego! I have perfect weight, bmi, blood pressure etc I almost don't know why I'm giving up :happydance:

Am I weird to be pleased by this stuff?

Trin when is next level check etc? Are you waiting the results? Sorry you feel so :sick: I'm tucking in to a veggie breakfast at sainsbury's as we speak :munch: :munch: waiting for my friend and her 2 boys!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> My smoking nurse has just fed my ego! I have perfect weight, bmi, blood pressure etc I almost don't know why I'm giving up :happydance:
> 
> Am I weird to be pleased by this stuff?
> 
> Trin when is next level check etc? Are you waiting the results? Sorry you feel so :sick: I'm tucking in to a veggie breakfast at sainsbury's as we speak :munch: :munch: waiting for my friend and her 2 boys!

Thanks for remembering :flower: I was going to check today, but seeing as they were so nicely tripled last time and I am not going to work today, I decided to leave it. And I think Molly only had them checked twice?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh no I don't think you need them checking but I knew you were set on having them checked a couple of times! I think you have a growing bubba in there :) and a girl too!!


----------



## Sarachka

My contact in Moscow sent me this photo today of one of the groups of children my packages are going to:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/4c173107.jpg

The small boy in blue at the front could be the poster child for foetal alcohol syndrome, and the two boys to his left also show typical FAS facial features. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bf8e57f.jpg

Boys in tights n shorts and Lacey curtains - you are definitely somewhere in the exUssr!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bf8e57f.jpg

Boys in tights n shorts and Lacey curtains - you are definitely somewhere in the exUssr!


----------



## new mummy2010

Aw i want to get them lots of lovely clothes i didnt know that it showed in facial features ..learn something everyday


----------



## new mummy2010

Im getting bored now and its looking tumble weedy round here..........


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mummy! 

I'm a bit bored. Erin's asleep! I've got a job interview on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

hey Jaynie yay for interview whats it for ?


----------



## firstbaby25

It's an admin job. I've put my career on hold to have a baby but I'd still like to earn and contribute and have the best things we can for said baby! 

How you feeling now? It is a bit tumbleweedy today isn't it? Shall we have a private party? 

I miss kit...


----------



## Sarachka

I miss kit too!!

OH wont be back until later tonight as he's visiting his son today so I'm trying to convince my dad to take me out for dinner


----------



## Sarachka

Good luck for the job interview Jaynochka!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh where would you go for dinner out? I'm looking forward to just having an interview to be honest... I'm starving now...


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> Happy Monday girls!
> 
> Rachael sorry I zonked last night... Didn't answer anyone! :blush:
> 
> My CBFM asked for it's first week stick today :happydance: the relationship has began! We nearly argued on this important day as I really could have just told it my fertility low - i'm on CD6!! I'm watching the deadly 60 and it's killer bees - i'm so itchy just watching it!
> Just gonna sort my temp out and then I have the docs firstly for a cycst and a hidden ttc agenda and then to see the smoking nurse! I'm all go getting it at the moment with TTC!
> 
> Do you use OPK's Rachael or temping? Any other way of pinpointing O apart from CM?

No not using any methods really, fell pregnant within a month of coming off the pill with my first 2, however i much older and heavier now and my eggs are probably a bit dodgy so i'll probably use OPK's if i haven't conceived in the next couple of months.


----------



## LunaLady

Good Morning, Turtles!
Just caught up...

*Sarachka*, such a sweet thing you're doing for those kids! I didn't know you could tell fetal alcohol syndrome from the facial features, either.

Good luck at your interview, *Jaynie*! :)

*Bethany*, I hope you find somewhere lovely to go today! Your peppers look scrumptious and your LO adorable, as always. ;)

AF is lighter today. Looks like a short stint. Fine with me. :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello wonderwomen one and all:hi: (and Mr.Crunchie if you're there:haha:)

We're back! I _nearly_ bought hundreds of things but exercised enormous self restraint, didn't even buy a printer, will try kicking mine a bit harder first and will borrow dh's ipod:haha: Very almost bought a new swim suit and goggles but decided to save that pleasure for another outing. The only thing I bought was a little nibbling device for babies, a kind of net thing to put Hollinka's satsumas in so she can munch them in less choky a fashion when we're out and about:munch:

That's great news Jaynie for doc's and interview:thumbup: I posted your package, 'twill be there in a week or so...

I miss Kit too:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to put LO to dinner, bath and bed early, she hasn't slept *all day* the little minx! Hasn't cried either but meltdown can't be far off now....
Catch you in a bit....:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

NewMummy- Sorry you feel crummy today and I hope everything gets cleared up for your OH and his ears. 

Jaynie- Good luck at the doctor's lovey. :hugs: And I am very glad things are all back to steamy romantic love for you and Adam. :flower:

Holly- Sorry your newborn time was canceled but at least you still have something sweet to do with LO. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: mummy April - there is a new member rachael. She's busy :sex: ing though as she's in her fertile period!!
> 
> Sarachka don't know what to do for din dins... Mulling it over as we speak, think I might be hungry...
> 
> Ha ha! Made me smile, have manage to coax it out of him twice (it's like pulling teeth) never had a partner with such a low sex drive (should trade him in for a younger model!)Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Like trying to get blood out of a stone for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur! My OH doesn't have the same sex drive that he used to when we were first together! Ha! I'll get a baby out of him though, I am sure of it!Click to expand...

:haha: My OH is a :sex: monster! All day long he's dropping lines... if I complain about anything, a headache, backache, etc he comes up behind me, rubs my shoulders, and whispers in my ear, "You know... I know a _really_ good cure for headaches..." :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

My poo face dad doesn't want to take his only daught (apart from my sister) out for dinner so I'll just go round my mum's for dins instead. I'm HUNGRY now.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm battling to stay awake. The mom who was doing the castor oil thing has decided to wait until tomorrow night. She can see the advantages of having her midwifery team awake, clever woman :haha:

Dh is making pasta and napoletana sauce because it seems I can eat it without being :sick:

I forgot to say, at the birth they had NO vegetarian food - even though I had warned them in advance. We take snacks like fruit and biscuits with us and if we're there 8 hours then that's fine but 28 hours you need real food. Her mom made salad rolls for lunch which I thought would be great...but they were actually chicken and lettuce rolls. And then for dinner there was beef lasagne. i was SO hungry and therefore nauseous. Eventually at 10pm I ate 2 sliced of toast from bread that I found in the freezer. Then I ate the mac and cheese at 4am and was :sick:

What a long story!


----------



## TrinityMom

Thank you for my resized siggy Sarachka :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back...I think
> 46 hours awake...28 of them at the birth. I am dead! :wacko: And sick because the house was airconditioned and set at 18 all the time. Got home at 4am and died in my bed. But at least it's over, and on to the next one tonight. I NEED A BREAK :brat: and food (leftover mac and cheese that DH made made me :sick:)

Oh Trin that's rough! :hugs: I hope you get some proper sleep.
Oh and my OH made mac and cheese last week and it made me sick too. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My smoking nurse has just fed my ego! I have perfect weight, bmi, blood pressure etc I almost don't know why I'm giving up :happydance:
> 
> Am I weird to be pleased by this stuff?
> 
> Trin when is next level check etc? Are you waiting the results? Sorry you feel so :sick: I'm tucking in to a veggie breakfast at sainsbury's as we speak :munch: :munch: waiting for my friend and her 2 boys!
> 
> Thanks for remembering :flower: I was going to check today, but seeing as they were so nicely tripled last time and I am not going to work today, I decided to leave it. And I think Molly only had them checked twice?Click to expand...

Yep, only twice! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> It's an admin job. I've put my career on hold to have a baby but I'd still like to earn and contribute and have the best things we can for said baby!
> 
> How you feeling now? It is a bit tumbleweedy today isn't it? Shall we have a private party?
> 
> I miss kit...

Good luck at your job interview love dove! When is it? 

I miss Kit too. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I'm battling to stay awake. The mom who was doing the castor oil thing has decided to wait until tomorrow night. She can see the advantages of having her midwifery team awake, clever woman :haha:
> 
> Dh is making pasta and napoletana sauce because it seems I can eat it without being :sick:
> 
> I forgot to say, at the birth they had NO vegetarian food - even though I had warned them in advance. We take snacks like fruit and biscuits with us and if we're there 8 hours then that's fine but 28 hours you need real food. Her mom made salad rolls for lunch which I thought would be great...but they were actually chicken and lettuce rolls. And then for dinner there was beef lasagne. i was SO hungry and therefore nauseous. Eventually at 10pm I ate 2 sliced of toast from bread that I found in the freezer. Then I ate the mac and cheese at 4am and was :sick:
> 
> What a long story!

That doesn't seem very fair. :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: mummy April - there is a new member rachael. She's busy :sex: ing though as she's in her fertile period!!
> 
> Sarachka don't know what to do for din dins... Mulling it over as we speak, think I might be hungry...
> 
> Ha ha! Made me smile, have manage to coax it out of him twice (it's like pulling teeth) never had a partner with such a low sex drive (should trade him in for a younger model!)Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Like trying to get blood out of a stone for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur! My OH doesn't have the same sex drive that he used to when we were first together! Ha! I'll get a baby out of him though, I am sure of it!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: My OH is a :sex: monster! All day long he's dropping lines... if I complain about anything, a headache, backache, etc he comes up behind me, rubs my shoulders, and whispers in my ear, "You know... I know a _really_ good cure for headaches..." :haha:Click to expand...

Oh yeah my dh does that but not around o time:growlmad: I had an ulcer on my tongue last night and he had a "good cure" for it:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What _is_ mac?

I'm having line issues in my new bathroom but my camera battery just died on me so I've put it on to charge and won't be able to take a pic until out of the time limit and with the evap:shrug: Did an opk for fun and it's almost positive which is why I did another hpt, though they say LH levels rise before AF too but you know how it is in the life of a poas-aholic:haha:
This morning's has Big Evap


----------



## Mollykins

May I just have a little whine?? I don't think it's fair to be sick when you are pregnant and can't take anything! :hissy: I feel like I'm choking on sandpaper. :(


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> What _is_ mac?
> 
> I'm having line issues in my new bathroom but my camera battery just died on me so I've put it on to charge and won't be able to take a pic until out of the time limit and with the evap:shrug: Did an opk for fun and it's almost positive which is why I did another hpt, though they say LH levels rise before AF too but you know how it is in the life of a poas-aholic:haha:
> This morning's has Big Evap

mac? as in mac and cheese? It's short for macaroni noodles. :) 

I want a wee stick pic! :hissy:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: mummy April - there is a new member rachael. She's busy :sex: ing though as she's in her fertile period!!
> 
> Sarachka don't know what to do for din dins... Mulling it over as we speak, think I might be hungry...
> 
> Ha ha! Made me smile, have manage to coax it out of him twice (it's like pulling teeth) never had a partner with such a low sex drive (should trade him in for a younger model!)Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Like trying to get blood out of a stone for me :haha:Click to expand...

me 3!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! :wave:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all! Hi moll! :hi: I've been meaning to speak all morning but kept getting side tracked.

I am waiting for DH at the moment. We need to get passports for our trip in April. 

Such a dull Monday it is here. Anything exciting for u gals?

Feel better trin! Great news at the doc jaynie- u r not broken! :happydance:

Sarah, new mummy, hollymonkey :wave: hi dolls!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all! Hi moll! :hi: I've been meaning to speak all morning but kept getting side tracked.
> 
> I am waiting for DH at the moment. We need to get passports for our trip in April.
> 
> Such a dull Monday it is here. Anything exciting for u gals?
> 
> Feel better trin! Great news at the doc jaynie- u r not broken! :happydance:
> 
> Sarah, new mummy, hollymonkey :wave: hi dolls!

Are you getting excited for your trip? What days are you going? For how long? :flower:

It seems my oldest brought a sickness home from school last week... it's been creeping on her and my youngest all weekend; gradually getting worse. Last night around... 1800 my throat got a bit of a tickle and by 2200 it felt like I swallowed sandpaper. :nope: Woke up at 0445 and it was much worse. :dohh: Kept the oldest home from school today... she sounds awful and her nose is requiring kleenex constantly but neither her or my youngest seem lacking in energy. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly! Sorry you feel that way but it's true with ttc and pregnancy and labour that if it's not easy it's not worth having :hugs: I hope it eases for you soon!

Trin I find that appalling... It's not hard to make cheese sandwiches and an omelette is it? I find the image of you farraging in someones house :rofl: hilarious.

Holly - I want a wee stick photo use dh's iPhone. You've done that before! :growlmad: you tease :tease: you! Thanks for posting me tea :awww: I'm such a spoiled turtle! 

Sarachka sure dinner at mummy's will be scrumptious all the same. I had chicken wraps and salad cause I was hungry early! 

Thanks for well wishes about job! I hope I get it - it's a mile away from the new house so I can walk back and to :happydance: minimum costs etc etc...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: crunch 

:hi: newbie - though it's great I'm not gonna be convinced until I get a :bfp: I do have basically no symptoms though :haha: I'm just a worry wort...


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi all! Hi moll! :hi: I've been meaning to speak all morning but kept getting side tracked.
> 
> I am waiting for DH at the moment. We need to get passports for our trip in April.
> 
> Such a dull Monday it is here. Anything exciting for u gals?
> 
> Feel better trin! Great news at the doc jaynie- u r not broken! :happydance:
> 
> Sarah, new mummy, hollymonkey :wave: hi dolls!
> 
> Are you getting excited for your trip? What days are you going? For how long? :flower:
> 
> It seems my oldest brought a sickness home from school last week... it's been creeping on her and my youngest all weekend; gradually getting worse. Last night around... 1800 my throat got a bit of a tickle and by 2200 it felt like I swallowed sandpaper. :nope: Woke up at 0445 and it was much worse. :dohh: Kept the oldest home from school today... she sounds awful and her nose is requiring kleenex constantly but neither her or my youngest seem lacking in energy. :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

it hasn't really sunk in yet i think. we leave april 7 and will be there for 6 days :cloud9:

I hate being sick, so i know it's got to be horrible adding pregnacy on top of that. I hope u girls feel better soon. Schools and hospitals - germ breeding ground! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: crunch
> 
> :hi: newbie - though it's great I'm not gonna be convinced until I get a :bfp: I do have basically no symptoms though :haha: I'm just a worry wort...

i am too! I am only on CD9 and have been having EWCM for the past two days :dohh: so now i am back am forth worrying I will O early this month or that by the time I do O I will be all out of good CM for the little :spermy:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: crunch
> 
> :hi: newbie - though it's great I'm not gonna be convinced until I get a :bfp: I do have basically no symptoms though :haha: I'm just a worry wort...
> 
> i am too! I am only on CD9 and have been having EWCM for the past two days :dohh: so now i am back am forth worrying I will O early this month or that by the time I do O I will be all out of good CM for the little :spermy:Click to expand...

DTD! ...Just in case! :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> May I just have a little whine?? I don't think it's fair to be sick when you are pregnant and can't take anything! :hissy: I feel like I'm choking on sandpaper. :(

Oh Molly I have EXACTLY the same thing at the moment. It started on the right hand side during the birth and now it's all over. And I have a temperature. Not fun at all. I'm taking Vit C, honey, lemon and water, zinc and small doses of Echinacea


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: molly! Sorry you feel that way but it's true with ttc and pregnancy and labour that if it's not easy it's not worth having :hugs: I hope it eases for you soon!
> 
> Trin I find that appalling... It's not hard to make cheese sandwiches and an omelette is it? I find the image of you farraging in someones house :rofl: hilarious.
> 
> Holly - I want a wee stick photo use dh's iPhone. You've done that before! :growlmad: you tease :tease: you! Thanks for posting me tea :awww: I'm such a spoiled turtle!
> 
> Sarachka sure dinner at mummy's will be scrumptious all the same. I had chicken wraps and salad cause I was hungry early!
> 
> Thanks for well wishes about job! I hope I get it - it's a mile away from the new house so I can walk back and to :happydance: minimum costs etc etc...

Dh isn't home yet:tease: Anyway I've dismissed it as an evap because I did another one and starkers white BFN so I had a nice bath and hairwash and am now having a glass of wine and some guacamole on toast (since forgot to buy tortilla chips) as a little appetiser before dinner of chicken in bread crumbs, a medley of green vegetables and I'm not sure what else yet:shrug: Rice maybe.

I took pics but the evap was 'in formation', when it looks it's strongest, and dry is just a grey poo line. But *Trin* might be interested to see what an evap looks like since she doesn't have them in Sth Africa:haha:

And I have pic of LO today being a tourist in Paris, will send pics once my tummy is full of food.:munch:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I just have a little whine?? I don't think it's fair to be sick when you are pregnant and can't take anything! :hissy: I feel like I'm choking on sandpaper. :(
> 
> Oh Molly I have EXACTLY the same thing at the moment. It started on the right hand side during the birth and now it's all over. And I have a temperature. Not fun at all. I'm taking Vit C, honey, lemon and water, zinc and small doses of EchinaceaClick to expand...

It started on my right side too! :wacko: I had hot water with lemon and honey last night! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie!Have I missed you? Remember the talk about the merits (or not!) of teenage girls V. teenage boys we had a while back? Well on the train coming back from Paris at school time rush hour today the train was full of both and I came to the conclusion that there's not much between them :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: molly! Sorry you feel that way but it's true with ttc and pregnancy and labour that if it's not easy it's not worth having :hugs: I hope it eases for you soon!
> 
> Trin I find that appalling... It's not hard to make cheese sandwiches and an omelette is it? I find the image of you farraging in someones house :rofl: hilarious.
> 
> Holly - I want a wee stick photo use dh's iPhone. You've done that before! :growlmad: you tease :tease: you! Thanks for posting me tea :awww: I'm such a spoiled turtle!
> 
> Sarachka sure dinner at mummy's will be scrumptious all the same. I had chicken wraps and salad cause I was hungry early!
> 
> Thanks for well wishes about job! I hope I get it - it's a mile away from the new house so I can walk back and to :happydance: minimum costs etc etc...
> 
> Dh isn't home yet:tease: Anyway I've dismissed it as an evap because I did another one and starkers white BFN so I had a nice bath and hairwash and am now having a glass of wine and some guacamole on toast (since forgot to buy tortilla chips) as a little appetiser before dinner of chicken in bread crumbs, a medley of green vegetables and I'm not sure what else yet:shrug: Rice maybe.
> 
> I took pics but the evap was 'in formation', when it looks it's strongest, and dry is just a grey poo line. But *Trin* might be interested to see what an evap looks like since she doesn't have them in Sth Africa:haha:
> 
> And I have pic of LO today being a tourist in Paris, will send pics once my tummy is full of food.:munch:Click to expand...

I have some tortilla chips lovey, come on over and help yourself. :winkwink: I can't wait for Parisian LO pics. :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly!!!! Where is the weestick???? :brat: I'm not taken in by the evap story


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I just have a little whine?? I don't think it's fair to be sick when you are pregnant and can't take anything! :hissy: I feel like I'm choking on sandpaper. :(
> 
> Oh Molly I have EXACTLY the same thing at the moment. It started on the right hand side during the birth and now it's all over. And I have a temperature. Not fun at all. I'm taking Vit C, honey, lemon and water, zinc and small doses of EchinaceaClick to expand...
> 
> It started on my right side too! :wacko: I had hot water with lemon and honey last night! :haha:Click to expand...

And mine started around the same time as yours :haha: and my lo's are getting sick. I was busy with the birth and stupidly took a teaspoon of straight honey on an empty stomach :sick: not a good plan


----------



## Mollykins

I wonder... it seems that, since the start, I haven't been able to eat "complex" foods. I just have no desire for them and it upsets my tum. I feel like the pre-pregnant me is raging on the inside for some yummy, exciting foods while the pregnancy me is sticking to toast and apple jelly or cereals or other miserable foods. I tried to have some salsa the other night.... :nope: bad idea. Is this going to pass? and why is it that I'm craving boring foods? Hmm... maybe I should ask my doctor at my 12 week appointment... if it's still here. :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Holly!!!! Where is the weestick???? :brat: I'm not taken in by the evap story

I concur


----------



## TrinityMom

Interesting article https://healthland.time.com/2010/09/30/5-pregnancy-taboos-explained-or-debunked/slideshow/all/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Honestly there's no colour to the line girls:shrug: 'Tis grey as a grey thing. I know my evaps when I see them.:amartass:
And the Paris pics are fairly grey too, we went to La Defense which is just a concrete jungle really but the arch there is always pretty impressive. Will switch computers and upload pictuloids....


----------



## Sarachka

The Witch is Here

OMG I am _sooooooooooooo _ happy to see her. _*NOT*_

I'm having some blueberries as a comiseration treat. Vodka would be more appropriate but it's no fun drinking if it can't lead to filthy sex. 

I'm watching the season 2 finale of Teen Mom and feeling really sorry for Catelynn bc her mother is an awful biatch to her. Aww and now FatGary is crying. It's all so sad.


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: pictures!! Me, my OH and bil are playing a game together we haven't for a while you see and my oh has done quite well since our chat and this will be like a little reward :thumbup: 

Can't wait to poas tomorrow... Got a confession though... I might be taking a break! Only for 2 months and it will kill me but :shrug: it's for a good cause (quitting smoking) but I'm that adamant to not have to have the break I might go cold turkey :shrug: I'll see how I get on anyway!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Sarachka for da witch:hugs:
This is my treasure 1)in front of the arch, 2)the arch, 3)Biscuit time on the train home:awww: The comb over effect of her hair is from where she had her hat on:haha:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry Sara :hugs: stupid bloody :witch: (no pun intended :haha:)

Jaynie, good luck for the interview :flower:

Such a cute LO Holly :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Sorry about the witch... want me to :grr:

Holly- Fab pics of LO. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And now for Weesticks!!! 
!!!!!TOP ONE is OPK!!!!!
Bear in mind this is as it's drying with enormous evap, it's just little pale grey nothing now. The first pic is tweaked to maximum "effect" and the 2nd is "au naturel".........Enjoy, you weestick vultures you :haha: I assure you there's no colour to the line :cry:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









015.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee: pictures!! Me, my OH and bil are playing a game together we haven't for a while you see and my oh has done quite well since our chat and this will be like a little reward :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to poas tomorrow... Got a confession though... I might be taking a break! Only for 2 months and it will kill me but :shrug: it's for a good cause (quitting smoking) but I'm that adamant to not have to have the break I might go cold turkey :shrug: I'll see how I get on anyway!

Why do you have to go on a break in order to quit? Just curious. :) Something you can think about when you are quitting, "A craving will come and go, regardless of whether or not you give into it."


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> And now for Weesticks!!!
> !!!!!TOP ONE is OPK!!!!!
> Bear in mind this is as it's drying with enormous evap, it's just little pale grey nothing now. The first pic is tweeked to maximum "effect" and the 2nd is "au naturel".........Enjoy, you weestick vultures you :haha: I assure you there's no colour to the line :cry:

Tell me you are going to wee on a stick tomorrow? And take a pic in proper time. Please?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is the 2nd test and pic taken during time limit, very BFN:cry: Au naturel and tweaked.....in the tweaked I keep thinking I see something but the evaps start forming real quick with these tests
 



Attached Files:







022.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2









022-1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

mmm yummy blueberries.

I want to watch the next episode of Teen Mom without OH's interuption lol. I hope he doesn't come home until 9


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> mmm yummy blueberries.
> 
> I want to watch the next episode of Teen Mom without OH's interuption lol. I hope he doesn't come home until 9

I was just about to ask when oh was due home! After Teen Mom then is the answer:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is the 2nd test and pic taken during time limit, very BFN:cry: Au naturel and tweaked.....in the tweaked I keep thinking I see something but the evaps start forming real quick with these tests

I see something in BOTH. Are you absolutely SURE that these are not "valid" lines??


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is the 2nd test and pic taken during time limit, very BFN:cry: Au naturel and tweaked.....in the tweaked I keep thinking I see something but the evaps start forming real quick with these tests

*sniff sniff* do I smell d-e-n-i-a-l??


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> It's an admin job. I've put my career on hold to have a baby but I'd still like to earn and contribute and have the best things we can for said baby!
> 
> How you feeling now? It is a bit tumbleweedy today isn't it? Shall we have a private party?
> 
> I miss kit...

Im ok now thanks :thumbup:...very tumbleweedy earlier thats why i decided to watch tv instead:thumbup:..its because Kit is away i usually have pgs to catch up on by lunch:haha:!!! Good luck with the interview is it for somewhere well known or not? Just been nosey:blush:, sorry i could'nt party:wacko:



Mollykins said:


> NewMummy- Sorry you feel crummy today and I hope everything gets cleared up for your OH and his ears.
> 
> Jaynie- Good luck at the doctor's lovey. :hugs: And I am very glad things are all back to steamy romantic love for you and Adam. :flower:
> 
> Holly- Sorry your newborn time was canceled but at least you still have something sweet to do with LO. :thumbup:


He has some drops and im feeling much better thanks sweety:hugs: sorry to hear you have been feeling unwell and your children sickness is just yuck :growlmad:



newbie_ttc said:


> hi all! Hi moll! :hi: I've been meaning to speak all morning but kept getting side tracked.
> 
> I am waiting for DH at the moment. We need to get passports for our trip in April.
> 
> Such a dull Monday it is here. Anything exciting for u gals?
> 
> Feel better trin! Great news at the doc jaynie- u r not broken! :happydance:
> 
> Sarah, new mummy, hollymonkey :wave: hi dolls!

:thumbup:hi ya newbie sweet how ya doing?:hugs: Your trip is near i bet your excited:happydance:



newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: crunch
> 
> :hi: newbie - though it's great I'm not gonna be convinced until I get a :bfp: I do have basically no symptoms though :haha: I'm just a worry wort...
> 
> i am too! I am only on CD9 and have been having EWCM for the past two days :dohh: so now i am back am forth worrying I will O early this month or that by the time I do O I will be all out of good CM for the little :spermy:Click to expand...


Yep get BD'ing fast :happydance:just in case ya know:thumbup::winkwink:




Sarachka said:


> The Witch is Here
> 
> OMG I am _sooooooooooooo _ happy to see her. _*NOT*_
> 
> I'm having some blueberries as a comiseration treat. Vodka would be more appropriate but it's no fun drinking if it can't lead to filthy sex.
> 
> I'm watching the season 2 finale of Teen Mom and feeling really sorry for Catelynn bc her mother is an awful biatch to her. Aww and now FatGary is crying. It's all so sad.


Stupid witch we will all get her:ninja::gun::gun:



firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee: pictures!! Me, my OH and bil are playing a game together we haven't for a while you see and my oh has done quite well since our chat and this will be like a little reward :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to poas tomorrow... Got a confession though... I might be taking a break! Only for 2 months and it will kill me but :shrug: it's for a good cause (quitting smoking) but I'm that adamant to not have to have the break I might go cold turkey :shrug: I'll see how I get on anyway!

You dont need a break to stop Jaynie if i can you can i have zero will power and stopped like that:thumbup:

Lovely pics of Hollymonkey bebe Bethany :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

I second third even what molls and trin say and see!!

Im loving you and leaving you again girls to watch tv and snuggle Oh catch you later or tomorrow, im having my hair done after work and checking out a new car yay!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: mummy April - there is a new member rachael. She's busy :sex: ing though as she's in her fertile period!!
> 
> Sarachka don't know what to do for din dins... Mulling it over as we speak, think I might be hungry...
> 
> Ha ha! Made me smile, have manage to coax it out of him twice (it's like pulling teeth) never had a partner with such a low sex drive (should trade him in for a younger model!)Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Like trying to get blood out of a stone for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur! My OH doesn't have the same sex drive that he used to when we were first together! Ha! I'll get a baby out of him though, I am sure of it!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: My OH is a :sex: monster! All day long he's dropping lines... if I complain about anything, a headache, backache, etc he comes up behind me, rubs my shoulders, and whispers in my ear, "You know... I know a _really_ good cure for headaches..." :haha:Click to expand...

I am right there with you, Molly! My husband drives me NUTS sometimes! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And this is the 2nd test and pic taken during time limit, very BFN:cry: Au naturel and tweaked.....in the tweaked I keep thinking I see something but the evaps start forming real quick with these tests
> 
> *sniff sniff* do I smell d-e-n-i-a-l??Click to expand...


But there's no pink!:grr:


----------



## Sarachka

we can all see it Holly. I think you need to stop weeing on things from Denmark bc they obviously use bacon grease or a mermaid or something to coat it in that makes evaps appear. You need to go get something more trustworthy to pee on!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And this is the 2nd test and pic taken during time limit, very BFN:cry: Au naturel and tweaked.....in the tweaked I keep thinking I see something but the evaps start forming real quick with these tests
> 
> *sniff sniff* do I smell d-e-n-i-a-l??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there's no pink!:grr:Click to expand...

I think I see pink :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- it can get bothersome at times... but for the most part it's just fine. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> we can all see it Holly. I think you need to stop weeing on things from Denmark bc they obviously use bacon grease or a mermaid or something to coat it in that makes evaps appear. You need to go get something more trustworthy to pee on!

LOL. You crack me up. Hahahahaha :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And this is the 2nd test and pic taken during time limit, very BFN:cry: Au naturel and tweaked.....in the tweaked I keep thinking I see something but the evaps start forming real quick with these tests
> 
> *sniff sniff* do I smell d-e-n-i-a-l??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there's no pink!:grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I see pink :-kClick to expand...

I agree... (don't hit me!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> we can all see it Holly. I think you need to stop weeing on things from Denmark bc they obviously use bacon grease or a mermaid or something to coat it in that makes evaps appear. You need to go get something more trustworthy to pee on!

Yeah they make my tap water pregnant too:fool:


----------



## LunaLady

Get a FRER, Bethany!! I have a couple, let me toss you one... :plane:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Get a FRER, Bethany!! I have a couple, let me toss you one... :plane:

:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: pictures!! Me, my OH and bil are playing a game together we haven't for a while you see and my oh has done quite well since our chat and this will be like a little reward :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to poas tomorrow... Got a confession though... I might be taking a break! Only for 2 months and it will kill me but :shrug: it's for a good cause (quitting smoking) but I'm that adamant to not have to have the break I might go cold turkey :shrug: I'll see how I get on anyway!
> 
> Why do you have to go on a break in order to quit? Just curious. :) Something you can think about when you are quitting, "A craving will come and go, regardless of whether or not you give into it."Click to expand...

no worries molly it's because I use champix to stop... It's just not known the effect on foetuses and embryo's and I wouldn't wanna risk it you know do it properly that's why I'm considering just cold turkeying as soon as we get in the house. If I get a job it will be easier as it will go some way towards alleviating boredom. My other reason for considering taking the champix is because 1) I rate them and 2) if I do get a job from my efforts, it will be worth keeping post bebe and I will want to get my foot in the door in a firm first... Know what I mean?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to finish watching the made-for-tv movie on tv. I don't have the brainpower for multitasking tonight and I have a fever :growlmad:

:hi: Hi Luna

Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Sarachka

oh wow, i'm watching Teen Mom and Catelynn and Tyler have just met up with their one year old daughter who they had adopted at birth. It breaks my heart for them, it must be so insanely painful to see this beautiful little girl that they gave away. They've always been such a sweet couple and really did what they thought was best for their daughter, but I think they must regret it so often, esp now seeing her.


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to finish watching the made-for-tv movie on tv. I don't have the brainpower for multitasking tonight and I have a fever :growlmad:
> 
> :hi: Hi Luna
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow

Sorry you've got a fever!! Get some good sleeps tonight, Trin Love :sleep:
I hope you'll feel better tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

ok so i am terrible person for not keeping in contact i get so lost in thought i forget what im doing recently, forgive me? i will at least stay stuck to this for part of the evening to catch up xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Newbie!Have I missed you? Remember the talk about the merits (or not!) of teenage girls V. teenage boys we had a while back? Well on the train coming back from Paris at school time rush hour today the train was full of both and I came to the conclusion that there's not much between them :argh:

:rofl: I suppose that's probably true :haha: Now our dear sweet holly, I can imagine her being the most prim and proper young lady among such ruffians! Of course if it were a teenaged holly on the train there would be order amongst the young men b/c she will have captivated all their attention!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> oh wow, i'm watching Teen Mom and Catelynn and Tyler have just met up with their one year old daughter who they had adopted at birth. It breaks my heart for them, it must be so insanely painful to see this beautiful little girl that they gave away. They've always been such a sweet couple and really did what they thought was best for their daughter, but I think they must regret it so often, esp now seeing her.

Yeah, I watched the whole season they were in when she was pregnant and I've seen a few episodes here and there on Teen Mom - but yes, it looks like it's so hard on them.
They seem so grown up. What a strong and powerful couple of teenagers. Did they get married? I remember when he proposed to her and he was going in to the marines or something. Whatever happened? I don't have cable anymore... :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh wow, i'm watching Teen Mom and Catelynn and Tyler have just met up with their one year old daughter who they had adopted at birth. It breaks my heart for them, it must be so insanely painful to see this beautiful little girl that they gave away. They've always been such a sweet couple and really did what they thought was best for their daughter, but I think they must regret it so often, esp now seeing her.
> 
> Yeah, I watched the whole season they were in when she was pregnant and I've seen a few episodes here and there on Teen Mom - but yes, it looks like it's so hard on them.
> They seem so grown up. What a strong and powerful couple of teenagers. Did they get married? I remember when he proposed to her and he was going in to the marines or something. Whatever happened? I don't have cable anymore... :cry:Click to expand...

They're not married yet but still engaged. Wow I'm such a sap, it's made me bawl my eyes out.


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh wow, i'm watching Teen Mom and Catelynn and Tyler have just met up with their one year old daughter who they had adopted at birth. It breaks my heart for them, it must be so insanely painful to see this beautiful little girl that they gave away. They've always been such a sweet couple and really did what they thought was best for their daughter, but I think they must regret it so often, esp now seeing her.
> 
> Yeah, I watched the whole season they were in when she was pregnant and I've seen a few episodes here and there on Teen Mom - but yes, it looks like it's so hard on them.
> They seem so grown up. What a strong and powerful couple of teenagers. Did they get married? I remember when he proposed to her and he was going in to the marines or something. Whatever happened? I don't have cable anymore... :cry:Click to expand...

No cable :shock: I would die! I'm too much of a couch potato tho, as crafty as you are I suspect TV is not your primary source of entertainment!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin enjoy your film :flower: speak tomorrow lovey... 

Sarachka :flower: sorry about your :af: on to cycle 5 you go! I do feel very positive this cycle someone's gonna get preggo. Though not miss hollylikelyalreadypregnant... Bethany the difference between the first very real grey evap you posted and the pink on both natural and tweaked versions of the photo is :shock:ing... I'm very close to putting my euros on you - see I can see pink lines on my iPhone... :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Ok girls. I made a trip to the dollar store over my lunch break and bought 5 cheapie OPKs. I was so :blush: shame! the store was super crowded and I can only imagine what those ppl must have thought of me. I bought a finger nail file and some candy as well so they would not think my sole intent on coming in the store is for OPKs... even tho it was :haha: 

Now the question is when is the best time to test? Is it like hpts, they work best with FMU? Do you girls keep them after u test to compare to the days before and after? and (last question) do u test after u think u O'ed to see if the lines get lighter again? Sorry for all the questions... just want to be sure to get it right!


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Night trin enjoy your film :flower: speak tomorrow lovey...
> 
> Sarachka :flower: sorry about your :af: on to cycle 5 you go! I do feel very positive this cycle someone's gonna get preggo. Though not miss hollylikelyalreadypregnant... Bethany the difference between the first very real grey evap you posted and the pink on both natural and tweaked versions of the photo is :shock:ing... I'm very close to putting my euros on you - see I can see pink lines on my iPhone... :happydance:

I can see something (non-grey) over here too but I will refrain from telling her for fear of being bashed in the head! shhh!:-$


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> ok so i am terrible person for not keeping in contact i get so lost in thought i forget what im doing recently, forgive me? i will at least stay stuck to this for part of the evening to catch up xx

:flower: course you do! How have you been... We're taking votes on holly's wee sticks :haha: I think she might be a smidge preggo myself :thumbup: but she claims evap I suppose cause I've NEVER had an evap ever :nope: sadly with ttc I could be wrong! I hope though...


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> oh wow, i'm watching Teen Mom and Catelynn and Tyler have just met up with their one year old daughter who they had adopted at birth. It breaks my heart for them, it must be so insanely painful to see this beautiful little girl that they gave away. They've always been such a sweet couple and really did what they thought was best for their daughter, but I think they must regret it so often, esp now seeing her.

i watched this yesterday and i balled it! they are so brave for doing what they have done and it breaks my heart when her mother treats her the way she does :/ x


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: pictures!! Me, my OH and bil are playing a game together we haven't for a while you see and my oh has done quite well since our chat and this will be like a little reward :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to poas tomorrow... Got a confession though... I might be taking a break! Only for 2 months and it will kill me but :shrug: it's for a good cause (quitting smoking) but I'm that adamant to not have to have the break I might go cold turkey :shrug: I'll see how I get on anyway!
> 
> Why do you have to go on a break in order to quit? Just curious. :) Something you can think about when you are quitting, "A craving will come and go, regardless of whether or not you give into it."Click to expand...
> 
> no worries molly it's because I use champix to stop... It's just not known the effect on foetuses and embryo's and I wouldn't wanna risk it you know do it properly that's why I'm considering just cold turkeying as soon as we get in the house. If I get a job it will be easier as it will go some way towards alleviating boredom. My other reason for considering taking the champix is because 1) I rate them and 2) if I do get a job from my efforts, it will be worth keeping post bebe and I will want to get my foot in the door in a firm first... Know what I mean?Click to expand...

Sounds very wise miss Jaynie. :)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok so i am terrible person for not keeping in contact i get so lost in thought i forget what im doing recently, forgive me? i will at least stay stuck to this for part of the evening to catch up xx
> 
> :flower: course you do! How have you been... We're taking votes on holly's wee sticks :haha: I think she might be a smidge preggo myself :thumbup: but she claims evap I suppose cause I've NEVER had an evap ever :nope: sadly with ttc I could be wrong! I hope though...Click to expand...

ohhh where are the pics for this?! im good thankyou had my antenatal today got all my baby goodie stuff to go through tonight :D how are you? x


----------



## firstbaby25

:howdy: :flower: thanks molly :D 

I'll sort myself out bit by bit... 

Bethany pants sorry for being ott about your test it's just I do love you and can't help but see what I see... But I should be more considerate I suppose :blush: forgive me?


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok so i am terrible person for not keeping in contact i get so lost in thought i forget what im doing recently, forgive me? i will at least stay stuck to this for part of the evening to catch up xx
> 
> :flower: course you do! How have you been... We're taking votes on holly's wee sticks :haha: I think she might be a smidge preggo myself :thumbup: but she claims evap I suppose cause I've NEVER had an evap ever :nope: sadly with ttc I could be wrong! I hope though...Click to expand...
> 
> ohhh where are the pics for this?! im good thankyou had my antenatal today got all my baby goodie stuff to go through tonight :D how are you? xClick to expand...

I think about maybe 4 pages back :shrug: it's tonight!!


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh wow, i'm watching Teen Mom and Catelynn and Tyler have just met up with their one year old daughter who they had adopted at birth. It breaks my heart for them, it must be so insanely painful to see this beautiful little girl that they gave away. They've always been such a sweet couple and really did what they thought was best for their daughter, but I think they must regret it so often, esp now seeing her.
> 
> Yeah, I watched the whole season they were in when she was pregnant and I've seen a few episodes here and there on Teen Mom - but yes, it looks like it's so hard on them.
> They seem so grown up. What a strong and powerful couple of teenagers. Did they get married? I remember when he proposed to her and he was going in to the marines or something. Whatever happened? I don't have cable anymore... :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> No cable :shock: I would die! I'm too much of a couch potato tho, as crafty as you are I suspect TV is not your primary source of entertainment!Click to expand...

It was really hard the first few weeks. But, we've got Netflix on the XBOX, so I can watch stuff on there. And I waste WAY too much time in front of the computer!! ;)
But, yes, I do like doing craft stuff, so between visits so the computer to check BnB, I'm making something. Or attempting to keep my house clean (fail.)


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :howdy: :flower: thanks molly :D
> 
> I'll sort myself out bit by bit...
> 
> Bethany pants sorry for being ott about your test it's just I do love you and can't help but see what I see... But I should be more considerate I suppose :blush: forgive me?

Aw don't be silly love, I really _want_ to see pink but Ijust can't:shrug: Night time testing doesn't help, with low energy bulbs, can't see a damn thing anyway:haha: I promise I'll test with fmu ladies:flower:

But- no symptoms, grey line; I won't be losing any sleep tonight :sleep: 

My dh is being soooooo clingy, I will have to bid you all goodnight:kiss: I told him to join a chicken enthusiasts forum or something, since he keeps bugging me and saying he's jealous that I have so much fun on my computer with you guys:awww: Let me know if you see a 'Mr_HollyMonkey' lurking:haha:

He's now doing fake theatrical crying:dohh:

Nighty night, off to look after my man:hugs:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :howdy: :flower: thanks molly :D
> 
> I'll sort myself out bit by bit...
> 
> Bethany pants sorry for being ott about your test it's just I do love you and can't help but see what I see... But I should be more considerate I suppose :blush: forgive me?

Uh oh... is Holly upset with us... me? :cry: I sorry... it's just as Jaynie said though... I loves you and want you to be a preggy pop!


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Ok girls. I made a trip to the dollar store over my lunch break and bought 5 cheapie OPKs. I was so :blush: shame! the store was super crowded and I can only imagine what those ppl must have thought of me. I bought a finger nail file and some candy as well so they would not think my sole intent on coming in the store is for OPKs... even tho it was :haha:
> 
> Now the question is when is the best time to test? Is it like hpts, they work best with FMU? Do you girls keep them after u test to compare to the days before and after? and (last question) do u test after u think u O'ed to see if the lines get lighter again? Sorry for all the questions... just want to be sure to get it right!

This will be my first month trying OPKs, too - I have all the same questions as you!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi lovely ladies !! 

Just catching up before hitting the sack ! 

Holly time to pull out the big guns and wee on something more expensive !

Xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, what a sweet Mr_HollyMonkey ;)


----------



## firstbaby25

Night bethany night mr monkey pants :haha: have a good snuggle :cloud9: 

Looking forward to your test tomorrow for sheezy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: :flower: thanks molly :D
> 
> I'll sort myself out bit by bit...
> 
> Bethany pants sorry for being ott about your test it's just I do love you and can't help but see what I see... But I should be more considerate I suppose :blush: forgive me?
> 
> Uh oh... is Holly upset with us... me? :cry: I sorry... it's just as Jaynie said though... I loves you and want you to be a preggy pop!Click to expand...

No! I love you all:hugs: Dh is upset withyou though:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Ok girls, I must peel myself away from the computer so I can get things done! I have to run to the post to mail off the little baby stuff I crocheted and knitted for my friend... :)

And I made a list of things I need to do this week so I can feel productive again! I'm shooting for getting half of it done... we'll see :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls. I made a trip to the dollar store over my lunch break and bought 5 cheapie OPKs. I was so :blush: shame! the store was super crowded and I can only imagine what those ppl must have thought of me. I bought a finger nail file and some candy as well so they would not think my sole intent on coming in the store is for OPKs... even tho it was :haha:
> 
> Now the question is when is the best time to test? Is it like hpts, they work best with FMU? Do you girls keep them after u test to compare to the days before and after? and (last question) do u test after u think u O'ed to see if the lines get lighter again? Sorry for all the questions... just want to be sure to get it right!
> 
> This will be my first month trying OPKs, too - I have all the same questions as you!!Click to expand...

i may try posting to a opk thread later... we need answers! :haha: 

since everyone is off I guess i'll go back to work :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Tata Luna 

Have a great day... I'll probably fast a:sleep: soon :haha: I need to make myself look presentable tomorrow for the job interview- nails etc etc got to try my best! I'll need a list too :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie sorry I got caught up in the wee stick excitement!

You test not with fmu but between 11 and 8 I use my 3mu usually and for comparison it's easier for me to use the same urine everday... I do do them to watch the lines disappear and stuff. You pee in a cup and dip it for 10+ seconds, at least I do! You will likely need more than 5 I started last cycle on cd10 and o'd on cd 19! That ok? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: :flower: thanks molly :D
> 
> I'll sort myself out bit by bit...
> 
> Bethany pants sorry for being ott about your test it's just I do love you and can't help but see what I see... But I should be more considerate I suppose :blush: forgive me?
> 
> Uh oh... is Holly upset with us... me? :cry: I sorry... it's just as Jaynie said though... I loves you and want you to be a preggy pop!Click to expand...
> 
> No! I love you all:hugs: Dh is upset withyou though:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: He's in good company... my OH gets upset with my BnB addiction sometimes.


----------



## Sarachka

Am I the only one whose OH doesn't know she's a crazy poster on a msg board?!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Am I the only one whose OH doesn't know she's a crazy poster on a msg board?!

Yes!!! I told my oh how many posts I had made :blush: how long this thread was :blush: he was :shock:ed!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I havent been on here in soo long! Feels like a lifetime lol

I hope everyone is ok! and Congratulations to all those who recenetly got the :bfp:s 

I am still waiting to get my laptop fixed but i iwll be back soon!, I promise :) x


----------



## mummyApril

ooooh holly i think that could be a line you know! 
i just had a very stressful half an hour with my daughter trying to explain fractions to her, in the easiest possible way for her to understand, my mind is now frazzled but i think we got there in the end! x


----------



## Sarachka

There's no way I'd tell him. I just don't think he'd understand and would find it weird.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one whose OH doesn't know she's a crazy poster on a msg board?!
> 
> Yes!!! I told my oh how many posts I had made :blush: how long this thread was :blush: he was :shock:ed!Click to expand...

I'm 5 posts away from 2500 posts on this thread. :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

My parents have got a gorgeous new bathroom installed. Its like a hotel bathroom!! Nearly as lush as holly's!! I cant wait to take a bubble bath in it. My shower is still broked so its baths only ATM which is very inconvenient in the mornings!!! Grrr!

Tomorrow I have to go and see one of our external training providers to get and idea of their centre and what they offer our customers. I totally DON'T CARE lol


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't know how to check my posts on the thread still :blush: I am such a doofus :dohh: 

In my old house I had a lovely bath and the bathroom had a seperate shower :cloud9: it was a stand alone bath with 2 pillows attached to it ant either end and none of them the dreaded tap end cause they were at the side :cloud9: I miss my bath! 

My couch is at Adams house :yipee: we kind of accepted hand outs and ended up with a cream leather one! It's so retro but I like it we need to save for our proper stuff! I'm excited for the house now :yipee:

I'm off now ladies beddy byes is calling me zzzz :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Am I the only one whose OH doesn't know she's a crazy poster on a msg board?!

DH doesn't know either. He already thinks I obsess over TTC'ing. i shudder to think what his opinion of me would be if he knew about BnB... our secret, k?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Hi lovely ladies !!
> 
> Just catching up before hitting the sack !
> 
> Holly time to pull out the big guns and wee on something more expensive !
> 
> Xxxx

hey crunchster! i was so caught up in sorting out this OPK stuff i forgot to say hello! :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one whose OH doesn't know she's a crazy poster on a msg board?!
> 
> Yes!!! I told my oh how many posts I had made :blush: how long this thread was :blush: he was :shock:ed!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5 posts away from 2500 posts on this thread. :blush:Click to expand...

hence your *BnB addict* status :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Newbie sorry I got caught up in the wee stick excitement!
> 
> You test not with fmu but between 11 and 8 I use my 3mu usually and for comparison it's easier for me to use the same urine everday... I do do them to watch the lines disappear and stuff. You pee in a cup and dip it for 10+ seconds, at least I do! You will likely need more than 5 I started last cycle on cd10 and o'd on cd 19! That ok? :flower:

thanks jaynie! I couldn't remember who all used opks on here


----------



## LunaLady

I'm heading to bed... good night US girls. Good morning everyone else!! :kiss:

DH installed some shelving in our closet so I can (finally!) get the boxes of clothes unpacked. That's my mission for tomorrow. Though... if I haven't worn it since we moved (four months ago), I probably don't need it, huh??? ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning Holly! :wave: goodnight Luna! :sleep: I fell asleep at 2000 and woke up an hour later and now I can't sleep. :dohh: so here I am... On my phone... In bed... Blah.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Mollz!:flower: I've been up since 6, weeing on sticks, and I have a terrible feeling I really am going to have to eat my hat in front of Kit....I'll post pics...


----------



## HollyMonkey

The 1st is opk, again uncannily dark for this time of the month, and then 2nd is the IC which I watched and took pic after about 3 mins, I was still seeing the shadow but still not seeing pink, so I heeded *Crunchie's* advice and brought out a bigger gun, a stray clearblue in my drawer, and that line came up within seconds. I don't have the "instructions" for that test but I'm right in thinking a vertical line means + ? Seems logical:shrug: So when LO is up we're going hpt shopping at the chemist nextdoor:haha:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5









011.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6









006.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mollykins

Omg omg omg!!! Eep!!! :dance: :yipee: :rofl: I am so excited!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

I am SO glad I couldn't go back to sleep! :haha: ... Is Holly up yet?? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now they're both dry the clearblue is still deffo blue and not grey, and the ic is still colourless but a bit darker than an evap, tweaked pic of IC though because barely visible!!:dance: Even if it turns out to be a chemical at least I know there's life in me ol' eggs yet:dance: 
I suddenly have cramps and morning sickness but I think it's nervous excitement:haha:
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3









014.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

Oh sweets I am so pleased for you! :hugs: Are you going to make me wait until you "super"-confirm it with more wee sticks before I can post it in the title?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can hear her playing over the monitor so I'm off to get her in a mo and after breakfast we're going on AN ADVENTURE, to THE CHEMIST, with mummy's bank card, glad I didn't buy an ipod yesterday, I can buy some digis instead :happydance:

Hope you get to sleep Molly, but I'm glad you couldn't, it's not the same when it's just the tumbleweed!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I can hear her playing over the monitor so I'm off to get her in a mo and after breakfast we're going on AN ADVENTURE, to THE CHEMIST, with mummy's bank card, glad I didn't buy an ipod yesterday, I can buy some digis instead :happydance:
> 
> Hope you get to sleep Molly, but I'm glad you couldn't, it's not the same when it's just the tumbleweed!!!:hugs:

I agree! I'm glad I could be here for it... for your sake. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh sweets I am so pleased for you! :hugs: Are you going to make me wait until you "super"-confirm it with more wee sticks before I can post it in the title?

I'll wait to confirm when the sacred digi has spoken and AF is officially late (the first hurdle of early mc:shock:)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh sweets I am so pleased for you! :hugs: Are you going to make me wait until you "super"-confirm it with more wee sticks before I can post it in the title?
> 
> I'll wait to confirm when the sacred digi has spoken and AF is officially late (the first hurdle of early mc:shock:)Click to expand...

Very good. AF is officially late when? (I am such a pushy turtle!)


----------



## Mollykins

All right Bethany... I'm going to say it because 1) I think it's warranted and 2) because I was the first turtle to know :yipee: and 3) just because it should be said/I'm excited :winkwink:....

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!! *


----------



## Mollykins

Now, I am off to bed.... I hope I can sleep after all this excitement! :sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly!!! 

How can you just calmly post a pic like that lol. 

GO buy more tests NOW! RUN!!

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly!!!
> 
> How can you just calmly post a pic like that lol.
> 
> GO buy more tests NOW! RUN!!
> 
> I'm so excited!!!

LO is just finishing her breakfast! I'm not calm, I was shaking when I was holding the clearblue one for the pic, it kept coming out blurry!!!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm praying to Simon cowell for you!! 

Good luck, bonne chance, &#1059;&#1076;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;!


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: 

Told you you were already preggo :wohoo: - just me and sarachka and newbie and new rachael - we'll all be preggie turtle! Ay ay ay. 

I am so pleased for you that this is the whole means to an end for your deadline and stuff! O M G - I just can't believe it!


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIES here to join the pant-peeing!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'd be shaking like all kinds of proverbials too! :haha: 

See you with more wee stick installments! Now you'll have to be easier on the :holly: thing and the symptoms and the 9dpo -ive tests! God you will have to eat your hat when Kit gets back!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> JAYNIES here to join the pant-peeing!!

I am giddy with excitement over here and little miss doubtful over there :haha: everyone went to bed knowing Holly was in for a :bfp: except Holly! Funn-y.


----------



## Mollykins

It's going to be much fun catching up in the morning, I can tell. :haha: 

Congratulations again love dove and I will chat with you soon! 

:dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Molly! Isn't it just pee you pants excitement :haha:

Sleep well dear :sleep: :sleep: i'll see you later on :D


----------



## Crunchie

Hollymonkeypreggopants !!! 

What lovely lines u have ..... Yay for the big guns !!

I'm so excited I am sitting on my phone in bed rather than getting ready for work 

Sod work I am staying on here all day !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just caught up from last night and I have opk questions to address for *newbie* and some crochet comments from the day before yesterday for *Lunalady*

*Jaynie* I was just laughing to myself thinking that if I am truly pregnant then I'll become one of those women who say "You don't necessarily have to have symptoms to be pregnant you know" And only we turtles will know the true hypocrisy of my words :rofl:

Right, I'll talk opks and crochet later, off to buy quality hpts now. Resisting a second cup of tea to maintain a good concentrate:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: - I know - i'm so excited for your transition from simon cowell to amanda holden :haha:... 

I'm truly very excited for you... Off you go... We know how close that chemist is to your house!!! 

:hi: crunch glad you could join the wee stick fun! You staying off?


----------



## LunaLady

I'm up late because I went all OCD on the closet once DH was done putting the shelves in and I put all the clothes in it. 8-[ It was supposed to be my project for tomorrow and I've gone and finished it already! 

But, I'm glad I stayed up and checked BnB before bed! YAY HOLLY!

We told you those lines were pink and not evaps!!! :kiss:

Can't wait to see the sacred digi!

Ok, I'm off to bed for real now. See you all in ten hours or so... :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: - I know - i'm so excited for your transition from simon cowell to amanda holden :haha:...
> 
> I'm truly very excited for you... Off you go... We know how close that chemist is to your house!!!
> 
> :hi: crunch glad you could join the wee stick fun! You staying off?


No I Better go in and set a good example to the team ! Boooo 

Good luck for your interview tomorrow ... How v exciting !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Luna! Good job on the closet... I really can't wait until me and Adam have our own house and closets! With projects for me to do! I have decided that if I get this job I will more than likely have a break from ttc. Just so I can get established, I know that it will be worth keeping (the hours alone 9-5 - that match OH) and I will probably be not allowed to stay if I get there and announce a pregnancy when i'll likely still be on a probation period.

I just randomly tell you all this and then wonder why you never say anything and it's because it's so random... I've just announced over a cup of tea that I will be having a break :haha: what do I expect? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Crunch! I'm looking forward to just having an interview and i'm glad my CV works if you know what I mean? I had started to wonder if my CV was faulty and it's not! :happydance: I think I could be overly excited and putting a lot on ths job. I know where I stand when I do an admin job and although only one of my other roles was striaight admin I really enjoyed it... REALLY! I felt all normal and stuff! I am excited for it indeed :shock: what if I don't get it now?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was a long 3 minutes to wait! I burst into tears when I saw it!:cry::haha: Hope your French is good turtles...
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :shock: :yipee: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :yipee:

Holly I am crying for you too! You done it! 

You don't need french :haha: how would you be not pregnant for 1-2 weeks! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

your going to have the stressed out bebe that was conceived in planned sex and drawing :spermy: out of the OH! Ha! Remember when you said that the other day!


----------



## Sarachka

PREGNANT with no sore boobies! The world has shifted on it's axis!!!

I'm so excited for you hollz!!!! Emily is on her way!!


----------



## Sarachka

PREGNANT with no sore boobies! The world has shifted on it's axis!!!

I'm so excited for you hollz!!!! Emily is on her way!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew! what a morning! I think I deserve that 2nd cup of tea now:coffee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> PREGNANT with no sore boobies! The world has shifted on it's axis!!!
> 
> I'm so excited for you hollz!!!! Emily is on her way!!

Everything is fitting now. You introduced us to Emily - you said you didn't want the stressed bebe (setting sods law in to play) - you were set to not try for some time (my strategy for this month)... :smug: 

:rofl: sarachka! She is now eating words that's why she hasn't responded :rofl:... That or she's crying! GOD I want to smoke!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Phew! what a morning! I think I deserve that 2nd cup of tea now:coffee:

Have you told OH? Will you? Oooooh tell us all!! With a cup of tea in your hand!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> your going to have the stressed out bebe that was conceived in planned sex and drawing :spermy: out of the OH! Ha! Remember when you said that the other day!

I've already solved that issue:haha: I've decided it came from the Saturday morning assault that dh carried out_ voluntarily_ on me, remember he went out to a restaurant and I didn't go because I was feeling sick? So I've decided it was from that joyous batch and not the reluctant sex of 2 days before:haha: So no brat baby :yipee: I have a feeling it's a boy though, but I don't mind, I'll call him Emile :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Phew! what a morning! I think I deserve that 2nd cup of tea now:coffee:
> 
> Have you told OH? Will you? Oooooh tell us all!! With a cup of tea in your hand!!Click to expand...

As a point of principle I sent a message with the digi pic to dh first! With a message written as though LO had sent it :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> PREGNANT with no sore boobies! The world has shifted on it's axis!!!
> 
> I'm so excited for you hollz!!!! Emily is on her way!!

:saywhat: No sore boobies? Omg I forgot to tell you didn't I:dohh: It slipped my mind last week but my boobs have been EXCRUCIATINGLY SORE since O :holly::holly::holly:

:^o

I'm going to have to at least come up with a list of restrospective symptoms:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

O bless - has he texted back? I would do that too! You've made me all sad to think about havong a break to take the smoking meds - i'm that excited for you that I want it to be me and sarachka and newbie for the sake of all of us! So we can all be this excited! I can't believe it... You were so doubtful and we saw pink! It's such an exciting :bfp:


----------



## firstbaby25

and emandi I want her to get pregnant too!


----------



## Crunchie

Holllllyyyyyy !!!

The sacred french digi has spoken !!!!! Wish I could give u a big squeeze right now !!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly is gonna be a big sister!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> O bless - has he texted back? I would do that too! You've made me all sad to think about havong a break to take the smoking meds - i'm that excited for you that I want it to be me and sarachka and newbie for the sake of all of us! So we can all be this excited! I can't believe it... You were so doubtful and we saw pink! It's such an exciting :bfp:

I e mailed him, I'll check my e mails in a mo. 

You're right Sarachka about those Danish bacon grease tests, may as well just wee on strips of bacon:haha: It was the opk that got me going last night, they're usually bright white at this time for me. And I dreamt all night I was weeing on sticks and getting blazing positives.

Jaynie you're having a NTNP break aren't you? Or a full on using contraceptives break?


----------



## Sarachka

So who are the stragglers?

Sarachka
Jaynie
Luna
Newbie
Emandi
Moomin

I bet I'm last! Last night when I told OH my period was here he asked if he should go to the doctor. I said no bc they'd only tell him to smoke less.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Holllllyyyyyy !!!
> 
> The sacred french digi has spoken !!!!! Wish I could give u a big squeeze right now !!!!!!

Merci! Oui, il à parlé!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> O bless - has he texted back? I would do that too! You've made me all sad to think about havong a break to take the smoking meds - i'm that excited for you that I want it to be me and sarachka and newbie for the sake of all of us! So we can all be this excited! I can't believe it... You were so doubtful and we saw pink! It's such an exciting :bfp:
> 
> I e mailed him, I'll check my e mails in a mo.
> 
> You're right Sarachka about those Danish bacon grease tests, may as well just wee on strips of bacon:haha: It was the opk that got me going last night, they're usually bright white at this time for me. And I dreamt all night I was weeing on sticks and getting blazing positives.
> 
> Jaynie you're having a NTNP break aren't you? Or a full on using contraceptives break?Click to expand...

I've never done the opk thing! I dunno Holly - I think this job banter has thrown me in to freak mode! For sure! I thought I could have ntnp break but if I use the meds I really shouldn't - just incase! I googled champix and ttc today and consensus is no except there is a user on here that started a thread about it last september and she's pregnant now so I might message her and see if she tried when she was using them. It's all going to rest on the job - if I get it I will be having a full on no fertile period sex break! Just so I can start and do a couple of months and then try again... So my new plan is to just wait and see what happens with the job interview! I'm probably going to use the meds because I have no willpower especially if i'm not working - I just get bored! 

Sorry to go on... I'm freaking about it all today! :cry: I mentioned it to Adam last night and he genuinely isn't bothered :shrug: if he had a stronger opinion I might be more confident!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> So who are the stragglers?
> 
> Sarachka
> Jaynie
> Luna
> Newbie
> Emandi
> Moomin
> 
> I bet I'm last! Last night when I told OH my period was here he asked if he should go to the doctor. I said no bc they'd only tell him to smoke less.

Ooooh Me! I'm a straggler! I might not be competition for a while though it might turn out that I have a life to sort out! I am sat here doing the math of how long I should/need a break for! I'm hoping that I can back it up with not wanting a December baby... That might help me do it and then April too as i'm not keen on January (I am just it will help me to do this that I have set out to do)... So i'm thinking that March and April I won't try - but I will try in May onwards :cry: I know it's the right thing to do! 

Right back to the party... Your DH emailed you yet? I love finding out what men say :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> The 1st is opk, again uncannily dark for this time of the month, and then 2nd is the IC which I watched and took pic after about 3 mins, I was still seeing the shadow but still not seeing pink, so I heeded *Crunchie's* advice and brought out a bigger gun, a stray clearblue in my drawer, and that line came up within seconds. I don't have the "instructions" for that test but I'm right in thinking a vertical line means + ? Seems logical:shrug: So when LO is up we're going hpt shopping at the chemist nextdoor:haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:OMG!OMG!OMG!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am so very late to fetch Tarquin but i couldn't be happier! Holly, my eyes are leaking for you! Such a clever preggy turtle. CONGRATULATIONS!!! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks everyone for your congrats and your help squinting last night:hugs:

dh just texted back saying it will be an October baby like me and his youngest:cloud9: Which is a good sign, I was worried he might reply with something a bit dumb and deflating like "how come?" or "but you said it hadn't worked this month" etc etc! His second message was "don't forget to give water to the parrots" mind you :dohh:

So, better go and sort the animals out before my bump gets too big and in the way:haha: 

I'm going to give myself some sticky dust, AF due tomorrow:dust::dust::dust::af:

The ic by the light of day is actually very clear and pink, I think electric light was playing tricks on my eyes last night:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The willy swinging tax inspector just sent me a 3rd message...

"that's cool, we'll have a tax reduction! ha ha only joking!"

So dh will be happy tonight revising his tax forms while I pee on sticks:rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> That was a long 3 minutes to wait! I burst into tears when I saw it!:cry::haha: Hope your French is good turtles...

yay omg CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! i am sooo happy for you :D x


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> The willy swinging tax inspector just sent me a 3rd message...
> 
> "that's cool, we'll have a tax reduction! ha ha only joking!"
> 
> So dh will be happy tonight revising his tax forms while I pee on sticks:rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: 

I am just going to get dressed and treat me. Can't really be bothered looking for jobs when I worked so hard to get an interview. Especially because I do come off well in interviews and have only ever been refused one job after interview of about 12 that I have had! Anyway, i'm freaking out about my break and stuff and I just need to chill - I do not have to have everything now, I just want :brat: :brat: want it my way! 

Have a lovely day feeding animals and dreaming about your new LO! I am really thrilled for you my dear. I don't know why I am freaking out :shrug: sometimes I just do I guess!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The willy swinging tax inspector just sent me a 3rd message...
> 
> "that's cool, we'll have a tax reduction! ha ha only joking!"
> 
> So dh will be happy tonight revising his tax forms while I pee on sticks:rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I am just going to get dressed and treat me. Can't really be bothered looking for jobs when I worked so hard to get an interview. Especially because I do come off well in interviews and have only ever been refused one job after interview of about 12 that I have had! Anyway, i'm freaking out about my break and stuff and I just need to chill - I do not have to have everything now, I just want :brat: :brat: want it my way!
> 
> Have a lovely day feeding animals and dreaming about your new LO! I am really thrilled for you my dear. I don't know why I am freaking out :shrug: sometimes I just do I guess!Click to expand...

Thanks lovely:hugs: 
I don't know anything about Champix but presumably it's like smoking, ie stop as soon as you're pregnant?:shrug: Or is it dodgy during the ttc part?

I'm not sure what to do with myself today, 'Get a BFP' wasn't on my list in my diary so I've been a bit thrown off course:wacko: We could meet up with Emandi and Sarachka at Lakeside like we did yesterday:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I feel a new bespoke monkey signature is in order!!!

Holly a big sis!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The willy swinging tax inspector just sent me a 3rd message...
> 
> "that's cool, we'll have a tax reduction! ha ha only joking!"
> 
> So dh will be happy tonight revising his tax forms while I pee on sticks:rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I am just going to get dressed and treat me. Can't really be bothered looking for jobs when I worked so hard to get an interview. Especially because I do come off well in interviews and have only ever been refused one job after interview of about 12 that I have had! Anyway, i'm freaking out about my break and stuff and I just need to chill - I do not have to have everything now, I just want :brat: :brat: want it my way!
> 
> Have a lovely day feeding animals and dreaming about your new LO! I am really thrilled for you my dear. I don't know why I am freaking out :shrug: sometimes I just do I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely:hugs:
> I don't know anything about Champix but presumably it's like smoking, ie stop as soon as you're pregnant?:shrug: Or is it dodgy during the ttc part?
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with myself today, 'Get a BFP' wasn't on my list in my diary so I've been a bit thrown off course:wacko: We could meet up with Emandi and Sarachka at Lakeside like we did yesterday:haha:Click to expand...

It's a tablet that you take, and it works away at the addictiveness bit of your brain. It sounds complex but I took them before and they worked a treat. So you take them and smoke for a while and then you stop smoking but as you have been taking the tablets it is infinitely easier because as I said you are taking something that means you basically derive no pleasure from it... However the effects of this medicine on a foetus is unknown and the research to find out will never happen because it's dangerous! Anyway... I am doing it... I will be using them at the end of this month and then quit in the first couple of weeks in March and then stop taking them at the end of April I think! Ready to start TTC-ing in May... I hope by that time I still have a TTC-er left with me to go through it with or that I just get my :bfp: straight away so we will be a PREGNANCY group and discussion group us turtles! How weird that will be?!

I hope you will all still have me


----------



## HollyMonkey

OOOO yes! Bespoke Monkey Sig:happydance: Wait just a week though, I want AF to be late and a symptom or 2 to reassure me:flower:

Jaynie you were very cold when you woke up this morning, just saw on your chart. Maybe you're going down with a bug, which is why you're freaking out today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The willy swinging tax inspector just sent me a 3rd message...
> 
> "that's cool, we'll have a tax reduction! ha ha only joking!"
> 
> So dh will be happy tonight revising his tax forms while I pee on sticks:rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I am just going to get dressed and treat me. Can't really be bothered looking for jobs when I worked so hard to get an interview. Especially because I do come off well in interviews and have only ever been refused one job after interview of about 12 that I have had! Anyway, i'm freaking out about my break and stuff and I just need to chill - I do not have to have everything now, I just want :brat: :brat: want it my way!
> 
> Have a lovely day feeding animals and dreaming about your new LO! I am really thrilled for you my dear. I don't know why I am freaking out :shrug: sometimes I just do I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely:hugs:
> I don't know anything about Champix but presumably it's like smoking, ie stop as soon as you're pregnant?:shrug: Or is it dodgy during the ttc part?
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with myself today, 'Get a BFP' wasn't on my list in my diary so I've been a bit thrown off course:wacko: We could meet up with Emandi and Sarachka at Lakeside like we did yesterday:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tablet that you take, and it works away at the addictiveness bit of your brain. It sounds complex but I took them before and they worked a treat. So you take them and smoke for a while and then you stop smoking but as you have been taking the tablets it is infinitely easier because as I said you are taking something that means you basically derive no pleasure from it... However the effects of this medicine on a foetus is unknown and the research to find out will never happen because it's dangerous! Anyway... I am doing it... I will be using them at the end of this month and then quit in the first couple of weeks in March and then stop taking them at the end of April I think! Ready to start TTC-ing in May... I hope by that time I still have a TTC-er left with me to go through it with or that I just get my :bfp: straight away so we will be a PREGNANCY group and discussion group us turtles! How weird that will be?!
> 
> I hope you will all still have meClick to expand...

That sounds scary, wouldn't it be easier to sweat it out without medication? I seem to remember having about 2 days of intense Hell, 2 weeks of fairly intense Hell, 3 months of mild Hell and then felt pretty much in the clear when it came to controlling my cravings. I was your age and smoked more than you do and have an addictive nature so if I managed then you certainly can my petal:flower: 

Oo yes we'll be a pre-school kids group after that!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

That is true. I am going to spend some of today googling low temps. That is the lowest that I have ever had a temp... However I was expecting it to drop as it has been above last months coverline since I got my :af: :shrug: not by that much though :shock: 

I'm all looking a bit forward to it now, the new house will ultimately be a better place for us to try and I won't have to hide my ttc toys and aids and stuff! I have 60 odd days of FF left so I am going to use them out but I don't think I am officially trying now until May! I may as well do it properly how I want to. Hopefully I am young enough to do it like this, I will be nearly 26 when I start trying again :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

:shhh:....I have :ninja: on here under the cover of people popping to the shops or in the shower 8-[ ..how rude of me eh?

BUT I DON'T CARE!!!!! I HAD THIS OVERWHELMING FEELING I HAD TO COME ON HERE THIS MORNING..NO MATTER HOW BRIEFLY.....AND HOW RIGHT I WAS...IN FACT HOLLYMONKEYPANTS....HOW RIGHT AM I JUST GENERALLY???? :smug: :smug: :smug: :winkwink:

Thanks to Molly (thanks m'love)..I was able to zoom straight to the "Holly" grail page of wee tests and see the loveliness :cloud9: OH.MY.GAWD. My little heart is beating straight out of my chest..I'm so happy for you I could possibly explode. What a result :happydance:

I haven't said all I want to say to you miss Bethany HollyMonkeypants (with essence of Cowell)..not by a long chalk..but suffice to say I wish I had arms long enough to reach over and give you a proper hug AND I hope you like hats! NOM NOM NOM :munch:

To everyone else...lots of love..I haven't caught up on you chaps but I will tomorrow I hope. 

Soooooooooooooooo happy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Do you know what Holly! I might just do it like that. Plan it and do it. Imagine how proud I would be of me! I am going to try mind over matter - I suppose that if it fails I can always threaten myself with a ttc break and get my arse in to gear with it :shrug: I can plan it and take up knitting and crochet! That will help won't it? Didn't you say that you did that? Of course you guys will help me won't you??


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm such a needy turtle today with big life decisions to make. Sorry guys. 

Holly could I see that buddha smiley?


----------



## Sarachka

I need to get OH some of these tablets!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :shhh:....I have :ninja: on here under the cover of people popping to the shops or in the shower 8-[ ..how rude of me eh?
> 
> BUT I DON'T CARE!!!!! I HAD THIS OVERWHELMING FEELING I HAD TO COME ON HERE THIS MORNING..NO MATTER HOW BRIEFLY.....AND HOW RIGHT I WAS...IN FACT HOLLYMONKEYPANTS....HOW RIGHT AM I JUST GENERALLY???? :smug: :smug: :smug: :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks to Molly (thanks m'love)..I was able to zoom straight to the "Holly" grail page of wee tests and see the loveliness :cloud9: OH.MY.GAWD. My little heart is beating straight out of my chest..I'm so happy for you I could possibly explode. What a result :happydance:
> 
> I haven't said all I want to say to you miss Bethany HollyMonkeypants (with essence of Cowell)..not by a long chalk..but suffice to say I wish I had arms long enough to reach over and give you a proper hug AND I hope you like hats! NOM NOM NOM :munch:
> 
> To everyone else...lots of love..I haven't caught up on you chaps but I will tomorrow I hope.
> 
> Soooooooooooooooo happy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

yay Kit:yipee: I was just thinking that I hope you sneak on today!:happydance:

OMG you missed a whirlwind of symptoms I had since the day you left :holly::sick::^o

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: I will just slink off to find a hat...:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm such a needy turtle today with big life decisions to make. Sorry guys.
> 
> Holly could I see that buddha smiley?

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you having a good time Kit? Not too cold in the outer hemisphere? It's minus 4 here today!:cold:
:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit has a sweet potatoe !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I need to get OH some of these tablets!!

It's really not that hard to get them! You just go to doctor or smoking nurse and get a prescription they're really not damaging to you (though you get dry mouth and dream a lot on them) just not known if the drug passes to a foetus. 

Anyway lover have you heard?! I'm going to try and go cold turkey! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Do you know what Holly! I might just do it like that. Plan it and do it. Imagine how proud I would be of me! I am going to try mind over matter - I suppose that if it fails I can always threaten myself with a ttc break and get my arse in to gear with it :shrug: I can plan it and take up knitting and crochet! That will help won't it? Didn't you say that you did that? Of course you guys will help me won't you??

I had loads of failed attempts to stop but the time it worked is when I felt determined but calm about it, and I didn't change my normal habits. ie still had my coffee breaks, still went to the pub and drank my pints of beer etc. All the other unsuccessful times I'd gone too far, like NO coffee since I might be tempted to smoke, same for the beer etc. But you have to get it into your head that _you are controlling yourself and your habit_, not that the smoking is controlling you. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for Kit's sweetpotato!!!:yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what Holly! I might just do it like that. Plan it and do it. Imagine how proud I would be of me! I am going to try mind over matter - I suppose that if it fails I can always threaten myself with a ttc break and get my arse in to gear with it :shrug: I can plan it and take up knitting and crochet! That will help won't it? Didn't you say that you did that? Of course you guys will help me won't you??
> 
> I had loads of failed attempts to stop but the time it worked is when I felt determined but calm about it, and I didn't change my normal habits. ie still had my coffee breaks, still went to the pub and drank my pints of beer etc. All the other unsuccessful times I'd gone too far, like NO coffee since I might be tempted to smoke, same for the beer etc. But you have to get it into your head that _you are controlling yourself and your habit_, not that the smoking is controlling you. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gifClick to expand...

HA! I can see the code for your secret smiley! Ahaha. 

I am just going to stop stressing about it *right now* because what I decide right now has no weight on the situation I am waiting for pieces of a puzzle. To be honest a break so that we can have a couple of months in the house does sound appealing. We could sort it all out while I am *not* pregnant! Plus the OH has just text and said that although he is excited for both he hasn't lived alone with me for a long time and it might be good for us to enjoy each other for a couple of months first! Hmmmm we'll see! I really don't wanna put myself as WTT! That's what i'm scared of!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay for Kit's sweetpotato!!!:yipee:

I concur! I miss Kit and I wish she were back already I suppose that family of hers need to see her too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just sitting down to my lunch Kit:blush:
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

Low temps = hypothyroidism. This I am not imagining my nana has recently been diagnosed with this. Apparently 36.5 is normal if I go from my CD2,3,4 & 5 temps - I should be going to the squibs to chck my thyroid! Which I will now be doing. 

Google - I hate you.


----------



## firstbaby25

Gonna stop spamming you all with my woes now. Going to go get coffee seeing as I am probaly broken AND on a break. how quickly things move I was all ok this morning, stupid cigarettes having a hold on me :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh poo pants I thought over lunch, I'm going to get me a ticker:happydance: After all if I mc, whether it's tomorrow or in 8 weeks time, it's not on account of having a ticker or not :shrug: Just look at dem poppy seeds:wohoo:

I was also thinking that I'm terribly organised, I have all my baby stuff already! The advantage of close ages! And I've already told Hollinka I'm pregnant, she seems quite happy about it and giggled and blew raspberrys- it's not like with a 5yr old where you have to "break the news" a bit more formally:haha: And I told my mum, so I have a buddy in case of mc, as well as you lovely ladies:hugs:

:cloud9: an odd day. Off to do some grocery shopping


----------



## sarahincanada

HollyMonkey said:


> The 1st is opk, again uncannily dark for this time of the month, and then 2nd is the IC which I watched and took pic after about 3 mins, I was still seeing the shadow but still not seeing pink, so I heeded *Crunchie's* advice and brought out a bigger gun, a stray clearblue in my drawer, and that line came up within seconds. I don't have the "instructions" for that test but I'm right in thinking a vertical line means + ? Seems logical:shrug: So when LO is up we're going hpt shopping at the chemist nextdoor:haha:

just got your message, omg congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am soooo happy for you!!! I will go and read your other posts now...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi *Sarahincanada!* Posted the digi on pg 1531!!:dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

sarahincanada said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The 1st is opk, again uncannily dark for this time of the month, and then 2nd is the IC which I watched and took pic after about 3 mins, I was still seeing the shadow but still not seeing pink, so I heeded *Crunchie's* advice and brought out a bigger gun, a stray clearblue in my drawer, and that line came up within seconds. I don't have the "instructions" for that test but I'm right in thinking a vertical line means + ? Seems logical:shrug: So when LO is up we're going hpt shopping at the chemist nextdoor:haha:
> 
> just got your message, omg congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am soooo happy for you!!! I will go and read your other posts now...Click to expand...

Thanks my lovely:hugs: Oh and goodluck, there are lots of posts:blush:


----------



## Crunchie

Yeah ! Food ticker... And yours reads the other way ! How special
Of u


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm still so excited for you Holly!!! And our EDD's are so close :happydance::hugs:

I've had a very interesting proposition. I went for lunch at our local organic restaurant which also has an organic food shop and a massage therapist there. It is a lovely converted house very close to my oldest son's school. Anyway, I've known them for ages and when I walked in, Darren, one of the owners says they are looking for a Homoeopath to rent a room that's just become available and they want someone to sell supplements (which I do) and would I be interested? 

I've been thinking of moving for a while now. The rent is a bit more but i think that it could really work for me. What is going on with the planets with these BIG life changes???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Yeah ! Food ticker... And yours reads the other way ! How special
> Of u

Only until AF is officially late I think. Then it drives on the English side of the road:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trinity! Tell me about it - the universe speaks to the international turtles today!

Holly's preggo

My world is ending my doctors took my thyroid very seriously too :thumbup: so that's good - hopefully that will explain all my worries about temps and spotting! Trin (flutters eyelashes) do you know anything that can help? I'm convinced! You know cause we know us women when something's amiss! 

you are having a big job change sounds good btw if you been thinking about it! Are you thinking yes? Does it scream to you 'do it'? 

:shrug: the universe has spoken!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm still so excited for you Holly!!! And our EDD's are so close :happydance::hugs:
> 
> I've had a very interesting proposition. I went for lunch at our local organic restaurant which also has an organic food shop and a massage therapist there. It is a lovely converted house very close to my oldest son's school. Anyway, I've known them for ages and when I walked in, Darren, one of the owners says they are looking for a Homoeopath to rent a room that's just become available and they want someone to sell supplements (which I do) and would I be interested?
> 
> I've been thinking of moving for a while now. The rent is a bit more but i think that it could really work for me. What is going on with the planets with these BIG life changes???

That sounds like a good opportunity. Is Darren a pleasant person to co-operate with? Sounds like a nice location, handy too for the school!
On the Big Life Changes front I've just been to the Town Hall to sort out our marriage papers and dates. Not sure it will be that life changing mind you being married since we're alread PACSed but I want my platinum band:brat::hissy::brat: Dh wants his too, we try them on in bed at night like big kids:haha: I could get married on St Valentine's if I want, only dh is on his ski trip. So I'll see if I can get everyone together for March.


----------



## HollyMonkey

When's your EDD Trin? Mine's 10th Oct according to a calculator I just used on the web. I know my 1st day of this cycle- it was Holly's B'day!! The Universe Speaks again:shrug:
edit: just looked at your ticker, 4 days difference!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Trinity! Tell me about it - the universe speaks to the international turtles today!
> 
> Holly's preggo
> 
> My world is ending my doctors took my thyroid very seriously too :thumbup: so that's good - hopefully that will explain all my worries about temps and spotting! Trin (flutters eyelashes) do you know anything that can help? I'm convinced! You know cause we know us women when something's amiss!
> 
> you are having a big job change sounds good btw if you been thinking about it! Are you thinking yes? Does it scream to you 'do it'?
> 
> :shrug: the universe has spoken!

You poor thing you today:hugs: I reckon when you stop smoking you'll feel hormonally put to rights. I had an outbreak of acne 2 weeks after I stopped and I'm sure it was just my body rediscovering the hormones I'd been killing off with the nicotine. Hollymonkific theory but you never know:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trinity! Tell me about it - the universe speaks to the international turtles today!
> 
> Holly's preggo
> 
> My world is ending my doctors took my thyroid very seriously too :thumbup: so that's good - hopefully that will explain all my worries about temps and spotting! Trin (flutters eyelashes) do you know anything that can help? I'm convinced! You know cause we know us women when something's amiss!
> 
> you are having a big job change sounds good btw if you been thinking about it! Are you thinking yes? Does it scream to you 'do it'?
> 
> :shrug: the universe has spoken!

It does scream yes - to both my logical side and my intuitive side. It's HUGE financial outlay because I will have to restock my shop and place a big order from America but I think it can only lead to good things. I'm thinking of 1 April. It'll be sad to say goodbye to the people at my rooms though because I have been with them for 6 years and I get on so well with them. But I think it needs to happen

As far as the HYpo goes, the biggest symptoms are feeling cold all the time, unexplained weight gain and decreased energy. Sound right?


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trinity! Tell me about it - the universe speaks to the international turtles today!
> 
> Holly's preggo
> 
> My world is ending my doctors took my thyroid very seriously too :thumbup: so that's good - hopefully that will explain all my worries about temps and spotting! Trin (flutters eyelashes) do you know anything that can help? I'm convinced! You know cause we know us women when something's amiss!
> 
> you are having a big job change sounds good btw if you been thinking about it! Are you thinking yes? Does it scream to you 'do it'?
> 
> :shrug: the universe has spoken!
> 
> You poor thing you today:hugs: I reckon when you stop smoking you'll feel hormonally put to rights. I had an outbreak of acne 2 weeks after I stopped and I'm sure it was just my body rediscovering the hormones I'd been killing off with the nicotine. Hollymonkific theory but you never know:shrug:Click to expand...

I believe you! I felt better last time when I stopped and like I said before I had ewcm with no fags knocking about in me :nope:... I'm over my melt down but until I know more from the universe I will not be trying it's just harder in his mums house and I knew when I started ttc in this house that I would come to a cut off, guess this is it.

:cloud9: for you today though missy... I want :brat: photos from your wedding! :haha: that you two put your wedding rings on in bed! Thanks for being there for all the paddy's though :hugs: - I still can't believe it for you mrs doubtfire!! Sounds like you had a lovely day!


----------



## Sarachka

Hey y'all!

I'm home early! yay! I sent the following email to my boss:

_Hi Jane, my bff ttc buddy HollyMonkey on bnb POAS (a sacred digi none the less!) and got a BFP, so I've had to rush off home and join the party with Jaynie, Mollykins, SQM, Crunchie, Kit etc. Hope you understand

Sarachka_


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I went to bed far to excited for you... I dreamed that I wee'd on a sacred digi while out at the shops and put it in my pocket and went out to walk with my OH again; just browsing past all the shops. He turns to me after a moment and says, "Is it ready?" So I pulled the digi out of my pocket and it read, "2nd Tri" with some numbers underneath that I don't remember now what they said. I look at my OH and said, "But they don't go passed 3+ weeks! How is it reading 2nd Tri??" :wacko: :haha:

Jaynie- You can do this (quitting smoking). I believe in you. :hugs: I quit cold turkey and was a royal... witch for the first 4 days or so... but after that it got better. You just need something to focus on; something that is BIGGER than your addiction. Perhaps thinking, "I'm doing this for my baby". :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> That was a long 3 minutes to wait! I burst into tears when I saw it!:cry::haha: Hope your French is good turtles...

Hollymonkeypants! :cry: I am over the moon for u doll!!! I cannot believe I am actually getting misty eyed sitting at my desk! :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:*YOU DID IT GAL!!!! *:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​Holly will be a big sister! :hugs: Congratulations my dear!! u have made my day.:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trinity! Tell me about it - the universe speaks to the international turtles today!
> 
> Holly's preggo
> 
> My world is ending my doctors took my thyroid very seriously too :thumbup: so that's good - hopefully that will explain all my worries about temps and spotting! Trin (flutters eyelashes) do you know anything that can help? I'm convinced! You know cause we know us women when something's amiss!
> 
> you are having a big job change sounds good btw if you been thinking about it! Are you thinking yes? Does it scream to you 'do it'?
> 
> :shrug: the universe has spoken!
> 
> It does scream yes - to both my logical side and my intuitive side. It's HUGE financial outlay because I will have to restock my shop and place a big order from America but I think it can only lead to good things. I'm thinking of 1 April. It'll be sad to say goodbye to the people at my rooms though because I have been with them for 6 years and I get on so well with them. But I think it needs to happen
> 
> As far as the HYpo goes, the biggest symptoms are feeling cold all the time, unexplained weight gain and decreased energy. Sound right?Click to expand...

Feeling cold? YES. Unexplained weight gain? YES. Decreased energy? YES. 
Sounds like me. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> PREGNANT with no sore boobies! The world has shifted on it's axis!!!
> 
> I'm so excited for you hollz!!!! Emily is on her way!!
> 
> :saywhat: No sore boobies? Omg I forgot to tell you didn't I:dohh: It slipped my mind last week but my boobs have been EXCRUCIATINGLY SORE since O :holly::holly::holly:
> 
> :^o
> 
> I'm going to have to at least come up with a list of restrospective symptoms:shrug:Click to expand...

yes!! pls do!


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> O bless - has he texted back? I would do that too! You've made me all sad to think about havong a break to take the smoking meds - i'm that excited for you that I want it to be me and sarachka and newbie for the sake of all of us! So we can all be this excited! I can't believe it... You were so doubtful and we saw pink! It's such an exciting :bfp:
> 
> I e mailed him, I'll check my e mails in a mo.
> 
> You're right Sarachka about those Danish bacon grease tests, may as well just wee on strips of bacon:haha: It was the opk that got me going last night, they're usually bright white at this time for me. And I dreamt all night I was weeing on sticks and getting blazing positives.
> 
> Jaynie you're having a NTNP break aren't you? Or a full on using contraceptives break?Click to expand...
> 
> I've never done the opk thing! I dunno Holly - I think this job banter has thrown me in to freak mode! For sure! I thought I could have ntnp break but if I use the meds I really shouldn't - just incase! I googled champix and ttc today and consensus is no except there is a user on here that started a thread about it last september and she's pregnant now so I might message her and see if she tried when she was using them. It's all going to rest on the job - if I get it I will be having a full on no fertile period sex break! Just so I can start and do a couple of months and then try again... So my new plan is to just wait and see what happens with the job interview! I'm probably going to use the meds because I have no willpower especially if i'm not working - I just get bored!
> 
> Sorry to go on... I'm freaking about it all today! :cry: I mentioned it to Adam last night and he genuinely isn't bothered :shrug: if he had a stronger opinion I might be more confident!Click to expand...

Aw, don't worry doll! :hugs: things will work out the way they should. Who knows, you may be preggo before u get hired or have a chance to start on champix!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trinity! Tell me about it - the universe speaks to the international turtles today!
> 
> Holly's preggo
> 
> My world is ending my doctors took my thyroid very seriously too :thumbup: so that's good - hopefully that will explain all my worries about temps and spotting! Trin (flutters eyelashes) do you know anything that can help? I'm convinced! You know cause we know us women when something's amiss!
> 
> you are having a big job change sounds good btw if you been thinking about it! Are you thinking yes? Does it scream to you 'do it'?
> 
> :shrug: the universe has spoken!
> 
> It does scream yes - to both my logical side and my intuitive side. It's HUGE financial outlay because I will have to restock my shop and place a big order from America but I think it can only lead to good things. I'm thinking of 1 April. It'll be sad to say goodbye to the people at my rooms though because I have been with them for 6 years and I get on so well with them. But I think it needs to happen.
> 
> As far as the HYpo goes, the biggest symptoms are feeling cold all the time, unexplained weight gain and decreased energy. Sound right?Click to expand...

my weights been iffy for years I'm pretty big considering my diet... I am cold, the temps have started it for me I wondered why my temps were so low and I compared to a lot of charts and I'm very low... So I went on thyroid uk website and apparently in other countries an accepted diagnostic is your cd 2,3,4,5 & 6 temps in a menstruating lady. If they are below 36.5 you have it! Mine are all below that and what's more my post o temps peak at about that... So then I look at other symptoms. I have: palpitations, cold temps, constipation (thought it was ibs but I don't think so having read about ibs recently), numb/pins and needles in legs, depression (diagnosed last year), memory loss (getting worse), bad headaches, feeling cold, concentration... 
I now feel very irresponsible in terms of my health both reproductive and otherwise however I need to stress that all of the above happen at different times and can be explained away - I think this is why my nan took years to get diagnosed! I meant if it turns out I have it do you have any super duper remedies like the super homeopath you are!


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie love I've got a bit lost with all this HOllyMonkey talk, tell me what's all up with you today?*


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trinity! Tell me about it - the universe speaks to the international turtles today!
> 
> Holly's preggo
> 
> My world is ending my doctors took my thyroid very seriously too :thumbup: so that's good - hopefully that will explain all my worries about temps and spotting! Trin (flutters eyelashes) do you know anything that can help? I'm convinced! You know cause we know us women when something's amiss!
> 
> you are having a big job change sounds good btw if you been thinking about it! Are you thinking yes? Does it scream to you 'do it'?
> 
> :shrug: the universe has spoken!
> 
> It does scream yes - to both my logical side and my intuitive side. It's HUGE financial outlay because I will have to restock my shop and place a big order from America but I think it can only lead to good things. I'm thinking of 1 April. It'll be sad to say goodbye to the people at my rooms though because I have been with them for 6 years and I get on so well with them. But I think it needs to happen
> 
> As far as the HYpo goes, the biggest symptoms are feeling cold all the time, unexplained weight gain and decreased energy. Sound right?Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling cold? YES. Unexplained weight gain? YES. Decreased energy? YES.
> Sounds like me. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: you silly preggo turtle you! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I know this is a really really ridiculous thing to be "upset" about but.... one of my OH's friends since he was about 7 years old is getting married this summer, my OH is going to be a groomsman and the bride to be (I've not met her before) made a website for their upcoming wedding and one of the featured items is a list and corresponding picture of the wedding party. Well, this bride to be put up a pic of my OH and me and it does not AT ALL flatter me. Frankly put... I look like hell. All the other groomsman have solo pics... why include me?! When I look like run over dog poo?! :dohh: If I say anything to my OH he'll just say I'm over-reacting. sigh.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> *Jaynie love I've got a bit lost with all this HOllyMonkey talk, tell me what's all up with you today?*

well lover pants... It's the quitting smoking as to use the tabs I'll have a ttc break!! However I am having a ttc break whether I use them
or not just because I'm on the cusp of moving in the house and I may as well sit it out and wait for the situation to be more ideal... So this is a bit sad but I think for the best...

I also think my spotting and low temps are being caused by thyroid problems they run in my family and it explains a lot and I'm after a reason for things being a bit awry! I'm totally over the paddy I had earlier about it but I'm a bit sad and a bit scared...


----------



## Sarachka

if it's thyroid it should be easily fixed though yeah?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: wonderful day in turtleland isn't it?

big :hug: for u Jaynie, u've got a lot going on today dear! does this break mean that you will not be trying for this cycle?

Whatever u decide to do I support you, as u are quite the level headed turtle and might I add, i am quite proud of you for deciding to give up the ciggies. I know you will be successful with whatever method u choose! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I really need a bath but I cant be botheredddddddddd to move. My hair is gross though. I need my shower to be fixed, SO much more convinient than a bath.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Jaynie love I've got a bit lost with all this HOllyMonkey talk, tell me what's all up with you today?*
> 
> well lover pants... It's the quitting smoking as to use the tabs I'll have a ttc break!! However I am having a ttc break whether I use them
> or not just because I'm on the cusp of moving in the house and I may as well sit it out and wait for the situation to be more ideal... So this is a bit sad but I think for the best...
> 
> I also think my spotting and low temps are being caused by thyroid problems they run in my family and it explains a lot and I'm after a reason for things being a bit awry! I'm totally over the paddy I had earlier about it but I'm a bit sad and a bit scared...Click to expand...

Aww sweets :hugs: Try not to get too ahead of yourself before you are sure okay? Just bring it up to the doctor and take it from there. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie don't worry I still wont be knocked up when you've finished your break


----------



## Sarachka

Dinner ideas please!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I know this is a really really ridiculous thing to be "upset" about but.... one of my OH's friends since he was about 7 years old is getting married this summer, my OH is going to be a groomsman and the bride to be (I've not met her before) made a website for their upcoming wedding and one of the featured items is a list and corresponding picture of the wedding party. Well, this bride to be put up a pic of my OH and me and it does not AT ALL flatter me. Frankly put... I look like hell. All the other groomsman have solo pics... why include me?! When I look like run over dog poo?! :dohh: If I say anything to my OH he'll just say I'm over-reacting. sigh.

I don't think u are being silly Moll. I am quite annoyed when ppl post pictures of me on the net without my permission, especially when I am not looking my best. Perhaps that was the only pic she had of him, or she may have included u to let other ladies viewing the site know that he is spoken for so back off! Would u feel comfortable asking her to change it? maybe just email her telling how lovely the site is and just casually attach a solo pic of other half saying something to the tune of 'here is a much more flattering pic of him" :flower?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> if it's thyroid it should be easily fixed though yeah?

Yeah I think so... I'm more scared about implications for life you know but in a way I'm now wanting to know why I happily sat there ticking symptoms off the website and never been the docs about them... I guess it's just uncertainty it's cause it might not be but then I want to know what these things are :shrug:...


----------



## Mollykins

I've been obsessing over this website for a bit, take a look... fascinating.
https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=20


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie don't worry I still wont be knocked up when you've finished your break

:rofl: not with that attitude you won't!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I know this is a really really ridiculous thing to be "upset" about but.... one of my OH's friends since he was about 7 years old is getting married this summer, my OH is going to be a groomsman and the bride to be (I've not met her before) made a website for their upcoming wedding and one of the featured items is a list and corresponding picture of the wedding party. Well, this bride to be put up a pic of my OH and me and it does not AT ALL flatter me. Frankly put... I look like hell. All the other groomsman have solo pics... why include me?! When I look like run over dog poo?! :dohh: If I say anything to my OH he'll just say I'm over-reacting. sigh.
> 
> I don't think u are being silly Moll. I am quite annoyed when ppl post pictures of me on the net without my permission, especially when I am not looking my best. Perhaps that was the only pic she had of him, or she may have included u to let other ladies viewing the site know that he is spoken for so back off! Would u feel comfortable asking her to change it? maybe just email her telling how lovely the site is and just casually attach a solo pic of other half saying something to the tune of 'here is a much more flattering pic of him" :flower?Click to expand...

That seems very reasonable Newbie! And a great idea too! Unfortunately, as I said, I haven't met her before and I just can't seem to convince myself that it's really THAT big of an issue as to ask her to change it. She is on my OH's friends list on FB and that's how she got that pic... he really doesn't take many... serious pics. :haha: So I suppose the picture she chose was the easiest. I should take solace in two facts... 1) I do not know most of the people that will be at that wedding and/or will view that site and 2) I've never photographed well anyway. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thank you turtle doves :flower: I know I am getting ahead molls - sigh! I think with the temps and family history it's likely! Apparently over there I would get diagnosed with it! So it seems likely...

Thank you for all your kind words regarding smoking :flower: I've thanked all but newbie and molly. I honestly, some days don't know what I'd do without you... I need to chill because my appointment is not til Monday and I have my interview tomorrow :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Thank you turtle doves :flower: I know I am getting ahead molls - sigh! I think with the temps and family history it's likely! Apparently over there I would get diagnosed with it! So it seems likely...
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words regarding smoking :flower: I've thanked all but newbie and molly. I honestly, some days don't know what I'd do without you... I need to chill because my appointment is not til Monday and I have my interview tomorrow :shock:

I really wouldn't stress. It's very easily diagnosed and treated. The problem with reading those lists of symptoms is that you can find yourself in almost all of them. It used to be med student syndrome...now I think it's called webmd syndrome :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:coffee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*  *steps to the mic and clears throat*  Ahem...*

*I hereby dedicate this, my 1,100th post to a very special *
https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/191/191536pl7j8cfmeh.gif
Thanks for always being so positive, kind and supportive!


Although your current title is
https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1963/1963589mf03zd9kog.gif

*I hope u get your  next so you can change your title to *
https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1951/1951831h0172jdbx6.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


:friends:https://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/d.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/y.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/u.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/c.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/k.gif:friends:​


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie... aren't you ovulating soon?


----------



## Mollykins

Aww that was the sweetest dedication Newbie! :awww: :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I know this is a really really ridiculous thing to be "upset" about but.... one of my OH's friends since he was about 7 years old is getting married this summer, my OH is going to be a groomsman and the bride to be (I've not met her before) made a website for their upcoming wedding and one of the featured items is a list and corresponding picture of the wedding party. Well, this bride to be put up a pic of my OH and me and it does not AT ALL flatter me. Frankly put... I look like hell. All the other groomsman have solo pics... why include me?! When I look like run over dog poo?! :dohh: If I say anything to my OH he'll just say I'm over-reacting. sigh.
> 
> I don't think u are being silly Moll. I am quite annoyed when ppl post pictures of me on the net without my permission, especially when I am not looking my best. Perhaps that was the only pic she had of him, or she may have included u to let other ladies viewing the site know that he is spoken for so back off! Would u feel comfortable asking her to change it? maybe just email her telling how lovely the site is and just casually attach a solo pic of other half saying something to the tune of 'here is a much more flattering pic of him" :flower?Click to expand...
> 
> That seems very reasonable Newbie! And a great idea too! Unfortunately, as I said, I haven't met her before and I just can't seem to convince myself that it's really THAT big of an issue as to ask her to change it. She is on my OH's friends list on FB and that's how she got that pic... he really doesn't take many... serious pics. :haha: So I suppose the picture she chose was the easiest. I should take solace in two facts... 1) I do not know most of the people that will be at that wedding and/or will view that site and 2) I've never photographed well anyway. :haha:Click to expand...

I really should slow down when I read, i thought u said u have met her before :dohh: Scratch everything I just said. Could u imagine what she would think if some strange woman contacted her about changing her wedding website for a person that she's never met? That would make things a tad bit awkward come July! :haha: Sorry doll! :flower: I'm sure it's fine pic, we are turtles after all... it's in the bylaws that we are all hot!


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie! Such a lovely dedication! 

Trin I know - a job helps me with not doing that! But yes I know I'm bad for webmd syndrome :haha: I kind of hope it is in that those symptoms I listed might go away. I'm not real concerned by them because if I don't have thyroid issues they go back to being singular ailments... It's the palpatations I'd like to stop and the constipation :blush: it'd be good if I did have it - got treated and got a new lease of life... :cloud9: but I'll keep you all informed there's only so much what if we can do innit?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie... aren't you ovulating soon?

I am! :argh: I wee'd on my 1st opk last night and it was negative. not surprising as it was only cd9. Felt good to poas since I've not done that since christmas, addict much? I took a pic then decided it wasn't worth sharing since there was nothing there


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I know this is a really really ridiculous thing to be "upset" about but.... one of my OH's friends since he was about 7 years old is getting married this summer, my OH is going to be a groomsman and the bride to be (I've not met her before) made a website for their upcoming wedding and one of the featured items is a list and corresponding picture of the wedding party. Well, this bride to be put up a pic of my OH and me and it does not AT ALL flatter me. Frankly put... I look like hell. All the other groomsman have solo pics... why include me?! When I look like run over dog poo?! :dohh: If I say anything to my OH he'll just say I'm over-reacting. sigh.
> 
> I don't think u are being silly Moll. I am quite annoyed when ppl post pictures of me on the net without my permission, especially when I am not looking my best. Perhaps that was the only pic she had of him, or she may have included u to let other ladies viewing the site know that he is spoken for so back off! Would u feel comfortable asking her to change it? maybe just email her telling how lovely the site is and just casually attach a solo pic of other half saying something to the tune of 'here is a much more flattering pic of him" :flower?Click to expand...
> 
> That seems very reasonable Newbie! And a great idea too! Unfortunately, as I said, I haven't met her before and I just can't seem to convince myself that it's really THAT big of an issue as to ask her to change it. She is on my OH's friends list on FB and that's how she got that pic... he really doesn't take many... serious pics. :haha: So I suppose the picture she chose was the easiest. I should take solace in two facts... 1) I do not know most of the people that will be at that wedding and/or will view that site and 2) I've never photographed well anyway. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I really should slow down when I read, i thought u said u have met her before :dohh: Scratch everything I just said. Could u imagine what she would think if some strange woman contacted her about changing her wedding website for a person that she's never met? That would make things a tad bit awkward come July! :haha: Sorry doll! :flower: I'm sure it's fine pic, we are turtles after all... it's in the bylaws that we are all hot!Click to expand...

I'm going to be about 32 weeks pregnant at her wedding. :wacko: OMG. A thought has just struck me... how am I going to dance all sweet sweet romantic with my OH if I'm bigger than the broadside of a barn?? :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

off to lunch, be back later dolls!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I know this is a really really ridiculous thing to be "upset" about but.... one of my OH's friends since he was about 7 years old is getting married this summer, my OH is going to be a groomsman and the bride to be (I've not met her before) made a website for their upcoming wedding and one of the featured items is a list and corresponding picture of the wedding party. Well, this bride to be put up a pic of my OH and me and it does not AT ALL flatter me. Frankly put... I look like hell. All the other groomsman have solo pics... why include me?! When I look like run over dog poo?! :dohh: If I say anything to my OH he'll just say I'm over-reacting. sigh.
> 
> I don't think u are being silly Moll. I am quite annoyed when ppl post pictures of me on the net without my permission, especially when I am not looking my best. Perhaps that was the only pic she had of him, or she may have included u to let other ladies viewing the site know that he is spoken for so back off! Would u feel comfortable asking her to change it? maybe just email her telling how lovely the site is and just casually attach a solo pic of other half saying something to the tune of 'here is a much more flattering pic of him" :flower?Click to expand...
> 
> That seems very reasonable Newbie! And a great idea too! Unfortunately, as I said, I haven't met her before and I just can't seem to convince myself that it's really THAT big of an issue as to ask her to change it. She is on my OH's friends list on FB and that's how she got that pic... he really doesn't take many... serious pics. :haha: So I suppose the picture she chose was the easiest. I should take solace in two facts... 1) I do not know most of the people that will be at that wedding and/or will view that site and 2) I've never photographed well anyway. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I really should slow down when I read, i thought u said u have met her before :dohh: Scratch everything I just said. Could u imagine what she would think if some strange woman contacted her about changing her wedding website for a person that she's never met? That would make things a tad bit awkward come July! :haha: Sorry doll! :flower: I'm sure it's fine pic, we are turtles after all... it's in the bylaws that we are all hot!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be about 32 weeks pregnant at her wedding. :wacko: OMG. A thought has just struck me... how am I going to dance all sweet sweet romantic with my OH if I'm bigger than the broadside of a barn?? :dohh:Click to expand...

Silly Moll! U will be glowing by then and u might even steal the spotlight from the bride as everyone goes nuts for a baby bump. Ppl will be offering chairs all day and water and whatnot to make sure u are comfy, nevermind that chick in the white! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I know this is a really really ridiculous thing to be "upset" about but.... one of my OH's friends since he was about 7 years old is getting married this summer, my OH is going to be a groomsman and the bride to be (I've not met her before) made a website for their upcoming wedding and one of the featured items is a list and corresponding picture of the wedding party. Well, this bride to be put up a pic of my OH and me and it does not AT ALL flatter me. Frankly put... I look like hell. All the other groomsman have solo pics... why include me?! When I look like run over dog poo?! :dohh: If I say anything to my OH he'll just say I'm over-reacting. sigh.
> 
> I don't think u are being silly Moll. I am quite annoyed when ppl post pictures of me on the net without my permission, especially when I am not looking my best. Perhaps that was the only pic she had of him, or she may have included u to let other ladies viewing the site know that he is spoken for so back off! Would u feel comfortable asking her to change it? maybe just email her telling how lovely the site is and just casually attach a solo pic of other half saying something to the tune of 'here is a much more flattering pic of him" :flower?Click to expand...
> 
> That seems very reasonable Newbie! And a great idea too! Unfortunately, as I said, I haven't met her before and I just can't seem to convince myself that it's really THAT big of an issue as to ask her to change it. She is on my OH's friends list on FB and that's how she got that pic... he really doesn't take many... serious pics. :haha: So I suppose the picture she chose was the easiest. I should take solace in two facts... 1) I do not know most of the people that will be at that wedding and/or will view that site and 2) I've never photographed well anyway. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I really should slow down when I read, i thought u said u have met her before :dohh: Scratch everything I just said. Could u imagine what she would think if some strange woman contacted her about changing her wedding website for a person that she's never met? That would make things a tad bit awkward come July! :haha: Sorry doll! :flower: I'm sure it's fine pic, we are turtles after all... it's in the bylaws that we are all hot!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be about 32 weeks pregnant at her wedding. :wacko: OMG. A thought has just struck me... how am I going to dance all sweet sweet romantic with my OH if I'm bigger than the broadside of a barn?? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Silly Moll! U will be glowing by then and u might even steal the spotlight from the bride as everyone goes nuts for a baby bump. Ppl will be offering chairs all day and water and whatnot to make sure u are comfy, nevermind that chick in the white! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh me! Believe it or not, I am not one who loves attention... I hope everyone keeps their eyes on the "chick in the white"! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif

jaynie this cat always cheers me up, I think you need him today:hugs: I think you're worrying needlessly, my temps are below 36.5, my coverline is 36.46:shrug: I'd try giving up smoking before worrying, it will have such an effect on your circulation and blood pressure and hormones etc that I'm sure everything will get back to normal.

I'm going to have to start slowly getting back into gestational diabetes habits, to try and ward it off as long as possible. So no fast sugars for me now:cry: I got my hospital diet sheet they tailor-made for me last time out today, so will be following that.:book:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly *I'm like you, I don't like people freely pasting pics of me around, especially if they haven't chosen the most flattering:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly! You will be positively glowing by 32 weeks :flower: I'm sorry you are bummed about the photo and I was set to offer the same advice as newbie! But alas you are stuck... Sighs all round!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie... aren't you ovulating soon?
> 
> I am! :argh: I wee'd on my 1st opk last night and it was negative. not surprising as it was only cd9. Felt good to poas since I've not done that since christmas, addict much? I took a pic then decided it wasn't worth sharing since there was nothing thereClick to expand...

promise you'll post when it's darker? Have a nice lunch:pizza:

I'm going for a bath and dinner and a poas, see how it's come along from last night:fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif
> 
> jaynie this cat always cheers me up, I think you need him today:hugs: I think you're worrying needlessly, my temps are below 36.5, my coverline is 36.46:shrug: I'd try giving up smoking before worrying, it will have such an effect on your circulation and blood pressure and hormones etc that I'm sure everything will get back to normal.
> 
> I'm going to have to start slowly getting back into gestational diabetes habits, to try and ward it off as long as possible. So no fast sugars for me now:cry: I got my hospital diet sheet they tailor-made for me last time out today, so will be following that.:book:Click to expand...

:yipee: thanks holly... I think I'll be just fine does smoking cause low temps?


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: My Lovelies!!!! :hi:

How are we all? :flower:

Sorry i wasn't on yesterday! I've just been sooooo :sleep: lately!

Ok so now i need to ask 2 MAJOR THINGS....

*1. Hollyboobs.... u have a pregnancy ticker?!! Did u get your ? Or havve bnb messed up and put it there by accident? Or is it just my pc messing up and only i can see it? It says u have a poppyseed and u are 4 weeks and u only have 2 days to go?  Thinking it may be a mistake!?*(Sorry about all the questions but i need to know whether to get :happydance:!!! :haha:

*2. Ok so today i am 7 dpo and have been having light cramps the last 4 days, almost like pinching at times....

Have been thinking about describing it to my turtles to see what u thought but then i kinda had a  idea.... seen as we are not worried about TMI and are very open with eachother.... i kinda wondered if u would mind if i posted a pic of what i saw?  

No worries if not as it is kinda yuck... but just thought it would be better than explaining it? Tell me to "go away" if u want! *

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh holly!! I wanna seeeeee!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hollymonkey this is for u ! 

Félicitations sur votre grossesse


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

I have a scan tomorrow and I am shitting it big time ..... 

Might go a bed in a min so the morning will come quickly


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- I'm not sure what you are getting at but you know you can talk to us. Oh and Holly has something on 1531... go peek! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh holly!! I wanna seeeeee!!

I do too!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Moomin- I'm not sure what you are getting at but you know you can talk to us. Oh and Holly has something on 1531... go peek! :winkwink:

Moomin ! We have seen it all x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> *Molly *I'm like you, I don't like people freely pasting pics of me around, especially if they haven't chosen the most flattering:haha:

I am also not fond of random strangers coming up and touching my pregnant belly as if they have all the rights in the world. My baby bump is NOT public property and I am pretty sure I do not have a sign on me anywhere say, "Please touch me!" :nope: I'm afraid of what I might do to people at her wedding if that happens. :shock:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! I am still waiting for my doctor to call back with the results but I have calmed down. One of my friends at work got me some baby clothes so I am excited. They are super cute. MY DH is having his 30th bday party Friday so I am thrilled about that bc I love seeing everyone together. Hopefully we get good news tomorrow or Thursady so we have more to celebrate. What is new with everyone???


----------



## MoominMumma

*SHIIIIIT!!! SORRY MY LOVELIES!!!!*

fORGOT TO INCLUDE WHAT I WANTED TO SHOW U A PIC OF....:haha::dohh::dohh::dohh:

I think i had IB today and just wanted to see what u guys thought?

:dohh::dohh:Sorry for my stupidness lol! :dohh::dohh:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Good Morning chatty Turtles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> That was a long 3 minutes to wait! I burst into tears when I saw it!:cry::haha: Hope your French is good turtles...

YAY for a sacred digi!!!!!! Bethany has little Emily or Emile inside!!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Just sitting down to my lunch Kit:blush:

Hope that was tasty you silly Turtle. ;)



firstbaby25 said:


> Night Luna! Good job on the closet... I really can't wait until me and Adam have our own house and closets! With projects for me to do! I have decided that if I get this job I will more than likely have a break from ttc. Just so I can get established, I know that it will be worth keeping (the hours alone 9-5 - that match OH) and I will probably be not allowed to stay if I get there and announce a pregnancy when i'll likely still be on a probation period.
> 
> I just randomly tell you all this and then wonder why you never say anything and it's because it's so random... I've just announced over a cup of tea that I will be having a break :haha: what do I expect? :haha:




firstbaby25 said:


> I am just going to get dressed and treat me. Can't really be bothered looking for jobs when I worked so hard to get an interview. Especially because I do come off well in interviews and have only ever been refused one job after interview of about 12 that I have had! Anyway, i'm freaking out about my break and stuff and I just need to chill - I do not have to have everything now, I just want :brat: :brat: want it my way!
> 
> Have a lovely day feeding animals and dreaming about your new LO! I am really thrilled for you my dear. I don't know why I am freaking out :shrug: sometimes I just do I guess!




firstbaby25 said:


> Do you know what Holly! I might just do it like that. Plan it and do it. Imagine how proud I would be of me! I am going to try mind over matter - I suppose that if it fails I can always threaten myself with a ttc break and get my arse in to gear with it :shrug: I can plan it and take up knitting and crochet! That will help won't it? Didn't you say that you did that? Of course you guys will help me won't you??

Jaynie, big hugs to you. I agree with Bethany and perhaps you should just go cold turkey and maybe some of your other symptoms will disappear. Could you set a date to start cold turkey? We'll support you! I know you can do it. And limiting the amount of medication you take before TTC could only help :hugs:
When are you guys moving? There's so much excitement and lots to be done with moving, so that will help you keep your mind off smoking and TTC.
And, if I don't get a bfp this month, I'm waiting until May, too. I don't want a December baby (I am one!) and I don't want a premie January baby (I was 6 weeks early!) that comes in December. But, I really want a baby this year! Wahhhhh! :brat::brat::brat::brat: Damn the years for being so short and gestation so long!!




TrinityMom said:


> I'm still so excited for you Holly!!! And our EDD's are so close :happydance::hugs:
> 
> I've had a very interesting proposition. I went for lunch at our local organic restaurant which also has an organic food shop and a massage therapist there. It is a lovely converted house very close to my oldest son's school. Anyway, I've known them for ages and when I walked in, Darren, one of the owners says they are looking for a Homoeopath to rent a room that's just become available and they want someone to sell supplements (which I do) and would I be interested?
> 
> I've been thinking of moving for a while now. The rent is a bit more but i think that it could really work for me. What is going on with the planets with these BIG life changes???

What a lovely opportunity! Sounds like you've decided to go with it! That's so great. I'm a massage therapist, I probably haven't shared that. ;)
I worked for about two years after school (a year long intensive in downtown Seattle) at a spa and it was really cut throat. I'm going to wait until fifteen or twenty years from now when DH and I have our dream house on 10 acres and the 'kids' are grown enough to watch themselves or at college or whatnot and start my own business with a little massage cottage in the woods.... I wonder if anyone would come???? :haha:



Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow and I am shitting it big time .....
> 
> Might go a bed in a min so the morning will come quickley

Oh yay! How exciting!! 

:dust: *AND STICKY DUST TO BETHANY!!!* :dust:


----------



## MoominMumma

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow and I am shitting it big time .....
> 
> Might go a bed in a min so the morning will come quickly

Good luck Crunchster!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Will be thinking of ya!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck Crunchie! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello there Molly!

Are you enjoying the bright shining sun today like I am here in Seattle?! What a gorgeous day!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hello there Molly!
> 
> Are you enjoying the bright shining sun today like I am here in Seattle?! What a gorgeous day!

I am! It looks GORGEOUS coming through my windows and my little kitten Alice is adoring it like a little sun goddess on the windowsill. Unfortunately, it's only 37* out presently and with the girls and I sick... it just wouldn't be wise to go OUTSIDE and enjoy it. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- You should have a good laugh but I'm thinking I would like some eggs and toast. Mmmm. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello there Molly!
> 
> Are you enjoying the bright shining sun today like I am here in Seattle?! What a gorgeous day!
> 
> I am! It looks GORGEOUS coming through my windows and my little kitten Alice is adoring it like a little sun goddess on the windowsill. Unfortunately, it's only 37* out presently and with the girls and I sick... it just wouldn't be wise to go OUTSIDE and enjoy it. :nope:Click to expand...

Yeah, probably not!!! My kitties are in the windows, too :cloud9:
I might bundle up and take my pup out for a walk; she'd like that.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- You should have a good laugh but I'm thinking I would like some eggs and toast. Mmmm. :haha:

Ha! Is that soooo????? :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck Crunchie :flower: Can't wait to have one myself. Maybe then it'll feel real :shrug:

I just made up an order with my US supply company to look at how much I'd need to stock the new shop...R30 000 :shock:
Still going to go for it though. I think this is the year to be a grown-up :haha: I have to go to the bank and asked very nicely for a loan. Then I can get my bathroom too :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I'm starting out my TWW with what I am suspecting is the flu. Perhaps being sick will help the time pass?? :)
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies? Where are you on the TWW? Any symptoms?? Let me live vicariously through you all! :haha:
> 
> Lots of sticky baby :dust: to you all! Here's to hoping we all get our :bfp: this cycle. :happydance:
> 
> *
> LIST OF OUR BFP's:*
> 
> -Kit
> -LittleSpy
> -Essie
> -TrinityMom (sweet angel baby.:hugs:)
> -MummyApril
> -NewMummy
> -Addie25
> -Mollykins
> -Crunchie
> -Poas
> -Babyhopes2010 (sweet angel baby :hugs:)
> -Trin (stick baby bean, stick!:hugs:)
> 
> A little bit about our turtles...
> 
> TrinityMom: Birthday is 2 December / Mummy to 3 boys and pregnant, hoping forA GIRL
> 
> Mollykins: Birthday is a secret :haha: :ninja:/ Mummy to 2 girls and pregnant with #3 hopefully A BOY / EDD is 10 Sept. 2011
> 
> Kit_cat: Birthday is 17 October / Pregnant with #1 / EDD is 4 July 2011
> 
> HollyMonkey: Birthday is 18 October / Mummy to 1 little girl / TTC #2
> 
> Sarachka: Birthday is 4 May / TTC #1 since October 2010
> 
> Newbie: Birthday is 3 July / TTC #1
> 
> NewMummy: Birthday is 3 April / Mummy to Reece age 10 and pregnant with #2 after TTC for 9 months and mc in August 2010
> 
> Emandi: Birthday is 1 March / Mummy to 1 little girl / TTC #2
> 
> Ginge: Birthday is 23 August / TTC #1 for 2 years
> 
> LittleSpy: Birthday is 30 May / Pregnant with #1 / EDD 16 July 2010 but hoping for an early arrival of 11 July.
> 
> FirstBaby25/Sweet Jaynie: Birthday is 27 July / TTC #1
> 
> MoominMumma: Birthday is ? / TTC #1
> 
> Crunchie: Birthday is 20 June / Pregnant with #1 / EDD 22 September 2011
> 
> MummyApril: Birthday is 25th June / Mummy to 2 little girls and pregnant with #3 / EDD 30th August
> 
> *OUR THOUSANDTHS POST* :bfp:s
> 
> 1,000 Crunchie
> 2,000 Molly
> 3,000 Moomin
> 4,000 Sarachka
> 5,000 Ginge
> 6,000 HollyMonkey
> 7,000 Ninja confusion :ninja:
> 8,000 Trinity
> 9,000 HollyMonkey
> 10,000 Sarachka
> 11,000 Emandi
> 12,000 Jaynie
> 13,000 LunaLady
> 14,000 HollyMonkey
> 15,000 Newbie

:blush: add a ninja confusion next to me too :blush:

soooo..... when is ms. bethany being added...? :-= lucky number 13


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies! I am still waiting for my doctor to call back with the results but I have calmed down. One of my friends at work got me some baby clothes so I am excited. They are super cute. MY DH is having his 30th bday party Friday so I am thrilled about that bc I love seeing everyone together. Hopefully we get good news tomorrow or Thursady so we have more to celebrate. What is new with everyone???

:bfp: for me! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow and I am shitting it big time .....
> 
> Might go a bed in a min so the morning will come quickly

Good luck Frankrunchie:hugs: It'll be fine, but I always get nervous before too so I understand you just want it to be tomorrow:friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes I prefer to think of it as lucky number 13:haha: Maybe it's me with twins after all the Molly jokes:shock::argh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly *I'm like you, I don't like people freely pasting pics of me around, especially if they haven't chosen the most flattering:haha:
> 
> I am also not fond of random strangers coming up and touching my pregnant belly as if they have all the rights in the world. My baby bump is NOT public property and I am pretty sure I do not have a sign on me anywhere say, "Please touch me!" :nope: I'm afraid of what I might do to people at her wedding if that happens. :shock:Click to expand...

i know u would never say this to anyone, but u reminded me of this :haha:

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118826gfg2h47aqk.jpg


----------



## MoominMumma

MoominMumma said:


> *SHIIIIIT!!! SORRY MY LOVELIES!!!!*
> 
> fORGOT TO INCLUDE WHAT I WANTED TO SHOW U A PIC OF....:haha::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> *I think i had IB today and just wanted to see what u guys thought?*
> 
> :dohh::dohh:Sorry for my stupidness lol! :dohh::dohh:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Me thinks my lil postie got missed amid all Hollyboobs :bfp: chatter! :winkwink::happydance::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> That was a long 3 minutes to wait! I burst into tears when I saw it!:cry::haha: Hope your French is good turtles...

Congratulations...so happy for you! xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunch-n-munch! Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! 

Holly i definitely will post when lines get darker as I need all the help i can get.

Luna, welcome to the party doll! Jealous of all the sun u guys are getting. It's rather grey and rainy outside. As promised, I asked my opk questions on a thread and they echoed what jaynie said (not that I doubted u love). Here's the link https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/524970-opk-veterans-little-help-pls-trying-opks-1st-time.html

Hi moomin :hi: I am nervous and curious at the same time to see what u have to show us! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunch-n-munch! Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Holly i definitely will post when lines get darker as I need all the help i can get.
> 
> Luna, welcome to the party doll! Jealous of all the sun u guys are getting. It's rather grey and rainy outside. As promised, I asked my opk questions on a thread and they echoed what jaynie said (not that I doubted u love). Here's the link https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/524970-opk-veterans-little-help-pls-trying-opks-1st-time.html
> 
> Hi moomin :hi: I am nervous and curious at the same time to see what u have to show us! :haha:

Thanks for the link, deary!


----------



## TrinityMom

DH wants the laptop so I'm going to sign off now
Night night


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- You should have a good laugh but I'm thinking I would like some eggs and toast. Mmmm. :haha:
> 
> Ha! Is that soooo????? :haha:Click to expand...

Mmm! :munch:


----------



## newbie_ttc

night trin!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting out my TWW with what I am suspecting is the flu. Perhaps being sick will help the time pass?? :)
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies? Where are you on the TWW? Any symptoms?? Let me live vicariously through you all! :haha:
> 
> Lots of sticky baby :dust: to you all! Here's to hoping we all get our :bfp: this cycle. :happydance:
> 
> *
> LIST OF OUR BFP's:*
> 
> -Kit
> -LittleSpy
> -Essie
> -TrinityMom (sweet angel baby.:hugs:)
> -MummyApril
> -NewMummy
> -Addie25
> -Mollykins
> -Crunchie
> -Poas
> -Babyhopes2010 (sweet angel baby :hugs:)
> -Trin (stick baby bean, stick!:hugs:)
> 
> A little bit about our turtles...
> 
> TrinityMom: Birthday is 2 December / Mummy to 3 boys and pregnant, hoping forA GIRL
> 
> Mollykins: Birthday is a secret :haha: :ninja:/ Mummy to 2 girls and pregnant with #3 hopefully A BOY / EDD is 10 Sept. 2011
> 
> Kit_cat: Birthday is 17 October / Pregnant with #1 / EDD is 4 July 2011
> 
> HollyMonkey: Birthday is 18 October / Mummy to 1 little girl / TTC #2
> 
> Sarachka: Birthday is 4 May / TTC #1 since October 2010
> 
> Newbie: Birthday is 3 July / TTC #1
> 
> NewMummy: Birthday is 3 April / Mummy to Reece age 10 and pregnant with #2 after TTC for 9 months and mc in August 2010
> 
> Emandi: Birthday is 1 March / Mummy to 1 little girl / TTC #2
> 
> Ginge: Birthday is 23 August / TTC #1 for 2 years
> 
> LittleSpy: Birthday is 30 May / Pregnant with #1 / EDD 16 July 2010 but hoping for an early arrival of 11 July.
> 
> FirstBaby25/Sweet Jaynie: Birthday is 27 July / TTC #1
> 
> MoominMumma: Birthday is ? / TTC #1
> 
> Crunchie: Birthday is 20 June / Pregnant with #1 / EDD 22 September 2011
> 
> MummyApril: Birthday is 25th June / Mummy to 2 little girls and pregnant with #3 / EDD 30th August
> 
> *OUR THOUSANDTHS POST* :bfp:s
> 
> 1,000 Crunchie
> 2,000 Molly
> 3,000 Moomin
> 4,000 Sarachka
> 5,000 Ginge
> 6,000 HollyMonkey
> 7,000 Ninja confusion :ninja:
> 8,000 Trinity
> 9,000 HollyMonkey
> 10,000 Sarachka
> 11,000 Emandi
> 12,000 Jaynie
> 13,000 LunaLady
> 14,000 HollyMonkey
> 15,000 Newbie
> 
> :blush: add a ninja confusion next to me too :blush:
> 
> soooo..... when is ms. bethany being added...? :-= lucky number 13Click to expand...

Holly won't let me put her up until she is officially late for AF. :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks girls ! 

Night trin x

God I am glad I don't have ms but this nausea is so tough ... I only don't feel sick when I am eating :dohh:

And my sense of smell has gone mad !!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1108/1108108k5emqazd0i.gif


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly *I'm like you, I don't like people freely pasting pics of me around, especially if they haven't chosen the most flattering:haha:
> 
> I am also not fond of random strangers coming up and touching my pregnant belly as if they have all the rights in the world. My baby bump is NOT public property and I am pretty sure I do not have a sign on me anywhere say, "Please touch me!" :nope: I'm afraid of what I might do to people at her wedding if that happens. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> i know u would never say this to anyone, but u reminded me of this :haha:
> 
> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118826gfg2h47aqk.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: I'm a bigger talker... I remember going off about it one time saying something to the effect of, "If one more random person comes up to touch belly they are LOSING A HAND!!" Then a random person would come up and touch my belly and a would grit my teeth, fake smile, and say "thank you, but I am in a hurry, excuse me." :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, Trin!
:hugs:


----------



## Rachael.

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly *I'm like you, I don't like people freely pasting pics of me around, especially if they haven't chosen the most flattering:haha:
> 
> I am also not fond of random strangers coming up and touching my pregnant belly as if they have all the rights in the world. My baby bump is NOT public property and I am pretty sure I do not have a sign on me anywhere say, "Please touch me!" :nope: I'm afraid of what I might do to people at her wedding if that happens. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> i know u would never say this to anyone, but u reminded me of this :haha:
> 
> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118826gfg2h47aqk.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I'm a bigger talker... I remember going off about it one time saying something to the effect of, "If one more random person comes up to touch belly they are LOSING A HAND!!" Then a random person would come up and touch my belly and a would grit my teeth, fake smile, and say "thank you, but I am in a hurry, excuse me." :dohh:Click to expand...

I always enjoyed the time when i was showing in pregnancy and people that you hadn't seen for a while came up and said "gosh i didn't realise you were pregnant" to which i always replied "I'm not" Which then was followed by 10 seconds of silence until i could no longer keep a straight face!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Rachael. said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly *I'm like you, I don't like people freely pasting pics of me around, especially if they haven't chosen the most flattering:haha:
> 
> I am also not fond of random strangers coming up and touching my pregnant belly as if they have all the rights in the world. My baby bump is NOT public property and I am pretty sure I do not have a sign on me anywhere say, "Please touch me!" :nope: I'm afraid of what I might do to people at her wedding if that happens. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> i know u would never say this to anyone, but u reminded me of this :haha:
> 
> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118826gfg2h47aqk.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I'm a bigger talker... I remember going off about it one time saying something to the effect of, "If one more random person comes up to touch belly they are LOSING A HAND!!" Then a random person would come up and touch my belly and a would grit my teeth, fake smile, and say "thank you, but I am in a hurry, excuse me." :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I always enjoyed the time when i was showing in pregnancy and people that you hadn't seen for a while came up and said "gosh i didn't realise you were pregnant" to which i always replied "I'm not" Which then was followed by 10 seconds of silence until i could no longer keep a straight face!Click to expand...

:rofl: i will have to use that one day! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Rachael. said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly *I'm like you, I don't like people freely pasting pics of me around, especially if they haven't chosen the most flattering:haha:
> 
> I am also not fond of random strangers coming up and touching my pregnant belly as if they have all the rights in the world. My baby bump is NOT public property and I am pretty sure I do not have a sign on me anywhere say, "Please touch me!" :nope: I'm afraid of what I might do to people at her wedding if that happens. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> i know u would never say this to anyone, but u reminded me of this :haha:
> 
> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118826gfg2h47aqk.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I'm a bigger talker... I remember going off about it one time saying something to the effect of, "If one more random person comes up to touch belly they are LOSING A HAND!!" Then a random person would come up and touch my belly and a would grit my teeth, fake smile, and say "thank you, but I am in a hurry, excuse me." :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I always enjoyed the time when i was showing in pregnancy and people that you hadn't seen for a while came up and said "gosh i didn't realise you were pregnant" to which i always replied "I'm not" Which then was followed by 10 seconds of silence until i could no longer keep a straight face!Click to expand...

:haha: Naughty! But funny. :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening all 20 odd pgs and no time to catch up have i missed anything important??

Hope your all well today im peeved cant getinsurance for car i like ....well i can but silly money which im not paying as im nearly 27 a girl and never crashed !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Moomin! Where's your pics? You'll have trouble shocking me:tease:

*Rachael* I'll have to try that one, :haha: Where are your girls in your avatar? On holiday somewhere nice?

*Jaynie* I have no official knowledge as to whether or not smoking lowers temps but maybe it indirectly does, if it affects the circulation generally:shrug: I'm cold tonight though, just tucked myself up in bed with my doggy:cloud9:

*Newbie!* I'm an opk expert:amartass: Opk weirdo addict morelike, I hear a few of you mutter between yourselves. Anyway, you've probably done all the research you need now but any questions don't hestitate:flower: I was a bit swept along in line squinting to answer yesterday:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Evening all 20 odd pgs and no time to catch up have i missed anything important??
> 
> Hope your all well today im peeved cant getinsurance for car i like ....well i can but silly money which im not paying as im nearly 27 a girl and never crashed !!!

Go to page 1531


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Evening all 20 odd pgs and no time to catch up have i missed anything important??
> 
> Hope your all well today im peeved cant getinsurance for car i like ....well i can but silly money which im not paying as im nearly 27 a girl and never crashed !!!

Yes! me! :bfp::dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

me important today:dance:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Evening all 20 odd pgs and no time to catch up have i missed anything important??
> 
> Hope your all well today im peeved cant getinsurance for car i like ....well i can but silly money which im not paying as im nearly 27 a girl and never crashed !!!
> 
> Yes! me! :bfp::dance:Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS we told ya we saw pink:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:
 

> me important today:dance:

Yay Bethany is our 13th preggy turtle woo hoo:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

What has DH said?

When is Jaynies interview ?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- So I'm clear... when am I allowed to post you in the title?


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Moomin! Where's your pics? You'll have trouble shocking me:tease:
> 
> *Rachael* I'll have to try that one, :haha: Where are your girls in your avatar? On holiday somewhere nice?
> 
> *Jaynie* I have no official knowledge as to whether or not smoking lowers temps but maybe it indirectly does, if it affects the circulation generally:shrug: I'm cold tonight though, just tucked myself up in bed with my doggy:cloud9:
> 
> *Newbie!* I'm an opk expert:amartass: Opk weirdo addict morelike, I hear a few of you mutter between yourselves. Anyway, you've probably done all the research you need now but any questions don't hestitate:flower: I was a bit swept along in line squinting to answer yesterday:blush:

That was taken last year on the way to Rhodes...they don't half grow up fast. I'm currently being subjected to Lady Gaga over and over again and my eldest keeps informing me she's starting secondary school next year (i feel old)


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> That was a long 3 minutes to wait! I burst into tears when I saw it!:cry::haha: Hope your French is good turtles...

HOLLYYYYYYY!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok, for Newbie and anyone else interested in retrospect symptoms that may or may not be related to my bfp, especially the food related ones since I'm always hungry and craving odd things, so no change there;

Going to the fridge at night:shrug: (Trin said she had that before her bfp)

Wanting egg mayo sandwich for breakfast:shrug:

Feeling too hungry to undress LO at the pool without eating a biscuit from the vending machine first:shrug:

Feeling a bit tired after 2hrs of roller blading in the cold on Saturday. Normal I guess:shrug:

Taking my pee stick for a walk on the pushchair on Thursday after having line eye. I should have posted the pics then I guess:haha:

Mittelschmerz feelings at times, but then I often have that after O.:shrug:

AF type cramps last night and today, not panicking unless I see blood.

Possibly slightly dry skin and a bit heat rashy after swimming club on Friday:shrug:

Mild headache last night and tonight


----------



## emandi

I am soo shocked :shock::shock::shock:.

But it's a nice shock :flower:

Yay :happydance::happydance::happydance: What a news!

Well done Bethany :hugs:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- So I'm clear... when am I allowed to post you in the title?

You can put me in, I'm being philosophical about it. If I do lose it, heaven forbid, I'll still be in as a sweet angel, but I'm hoping it's a good sticky bean. And it's a long road ahead, may as well embrace it positively from the start:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> I am soo shocked :shock::shock::shock:.
> 
> But it's a nice shock :flower:
> 
> Yay :happydance::happydance::happydance: What a news!
> 
> Well done Bethany :hugs:.

Thanks Emandi:friends:

What a news indeed!! I'm fairly shocked myself, when the line came up on that clearblue this morning I was shaking all over :shock: Silly muppet I am!

:hugs: Next go for you :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- So I'm clear... when am I allowed to post you in the title?
> 
> You can put me in, I'm being philosophical about it. If I do lose it, heaven forbid, I'll still be in as a sweet angel, but I'm hoping it's a good sticky bean. And it's a long road ahead, may as well embrace it positively from the start:thumbup:Click to expand...

Very good. :hugs: 

So... is it normal to feel... _normal_? I have no sore boobs, no nausea, and I am actually hungry. :shrug: Am I even pregnant anymore?? :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- You said 22 Oct for EDD yes?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- So I'm clear... when am I allowed to post you in the title?
> 
> You can put me in, I'm being philosophical about it. If I do lose it, heaven forbid, I'll still be in as a sweet angel, but I'm hoping it's a good sticky bean. And it's a long road ahead, may as well embrace it positively from the start:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Very good. :hugs:
> 
> So... is it normal to feel... _normal_? I have no sore boobs, no nausea, and I am actually hungry. :shrug: Am I even pregnant anymore?? :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh yes quite normal. Someone's doc round here even said that the 1st 8 weeks were the worst and after that the sickness goes! Wasn't your doc was it? Pregnancy brain and all that:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- You said 22 Oct for EDD yes?

10th according to calculation site I used


----------



## Sarachka

Atta girl hollz. I see a monkey signature in your near future. 

Is DH feeling smug about his time limit success?

I might make jaynie etc and I a 'turtle stragglers' signature lol. We are now very much in a minority.


----------



## Sarachka

HOLLY don't forget to claim your free sarachka special birth announcements!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- So I'm clear... when am I allowed to post you in the title?
> 
> You can put me in, I'm being philosophical about it. If I do lose it, heaven forbid, I'll still be in as a sweet angel, but I'm hoping it's a good sticky bean. And it's a long road ahead, may as well embrace it positively from the start:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Very good. :hugs:
> 
> So... is it normal to feel... _normal_? I have no sore boobs, no nausea, and I am actually hungry. :shrug: Am I even pregnant anymore?? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes quite normal. Someone's doc round here even said that the 1st 8 weeks were the worst and after that the sickness goes! Wasn't your doc was it? Pregnancy brain and all that:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I may have communicated that incorrectly... I meant to say that it doesn't go away at 7 weeks but by 7 weeks that it's the worst it's going to be. ...You shouldn't chuckle so much about MY pregnancy brain... you said 8 weeks... it's actually 7. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm just so happy about your BFP, Bethany! :cloud9::kiss::flower:

I got all our clothes put away in the newly spruced up closet.
And you know what??? My DH has about twice as many pieces of clothing as I do. What a closet hog. He wears like 2% of his clothing, too. I weeded out the junk I don't like, though. :haha:

I'm taking my girl pup for a walk. Can't pass up this lovely day!

And I've got a crochet class tonight! I signed up for a beginner class so I can learn properly rather than just mimicking some lady from YouTube. :haha:

I'm going to have some lunch before I go... some leftover chicken and veggie herb soup from last night... one of my favs! We should all share our recipes... I LOVE to cook. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

When does Kit come back? Her little chime in this morning was sweet :flow:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night all, I'm off to bub-byes with my handful of poppy seeds:cloud9:

Thanks for all your loverly messages my turtle friends:hugs: And Sarachka:flower: I'll deffo take you up on a bespoke siggy offer, will have a mull over it... I showed DH the digi when he got home, he's been mainly talking about what furniture will go where from the spare room, bless him:awww: I told him not to worry too much about the furniture in baby's room tonight, let's wait to see if the beanie sticks first!! Very practical man is my dh:hugs:

See you tomorrow, sweet dreams all:kiss::sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Holly and Emily/Emile :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> When does Kit come back? Her little chime in this morning was sweet :flow:

Wednesday I believe she said. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Oh my goodness!!! Congratulations Hollymonkey :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Atta girl hollz. I see a monkey signature in your near future.
> 
> Is DH feeling smug about his time limit success?
> 
> I might make jaynie etc and I a 'turtle stragglers' signature lol. We are now very much in a minority.

u r right! I realized that the other day! We really must get on with it, we are about to miss the bus :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Back from our walk! We did 3.14 miles today.

Here's Luna (my doggie) taking a break at the half way point.
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs785.ash1/167542_480439682643_509062643_5793401_6999628_n.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie good luck for scan tomorrow :hugs: sure you'll be fine! Try and take a pic for us... :hugs: :happydance: you're gonna see mini crunch :yipee:

hi girls.. I met my friends tonight hence absence I'll catch up
properly tomorrow! I'm off to bed now :sleep: calls! Luna such a lovely photo I enjoyed both the dog and the blue sky :cloud9:

my interview got moved to Monday so more time to get nervous and naturally worked up! :argh:


----------



## LunaLady

Night night, Jaynie!

Sorry your interview got moved! How annoying. :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

That's rotten about your interview Jaynie. :growlmad: Sleep well though. Chat tomorrow. :hugs:

Luna- fabby pic of your pup. :awww:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Kinda blurry, but here is my 1st wee stick post

View attachment 163470


This is what i got today on the opk. What do u guys think? I have 7 smiley digi's too. should i use one of those or is the line not dark enough yet???

off to my bootcamp class! be back in an hr!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Kinda blurry, but here is my 1st wee stick post
> 
> View attachment 163470
> 
> 
> This is what i got today on the opk. What do u guys think? I have 7 smiley digi's too. should i use one of those or is the line not dark enough yet???
> 
> off to my bootcamp class! be back in an hr!

I feel like I put drunk goggles on for that pic! :haha: Unfortunately lovey, I don't know enough about them to know if you should do a digi. :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Lol, Molly. You crack me up. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Lol, Molly. You crack me up. :haha:

Well it does! Did you look? Definite drunk goggles! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Blasted tumbles! :growlmad:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Lol, Molly. You crack me up. :haha:
> 
> Well it does! Did you look? Definite drunk goggles! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: sorry moll! :rofl: stoopid camera phone :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

k, here is a pic taken with my digital



not quite as dark as the control line, but i was surprised it was that dark for it to only be cd10


----------



## Crunchie

Morning 

Newbie that is quite dark donut won't be long !!!! 

It's lovely when u get the smiley face 

Can't sleep ! But going to get ready and have all your fingers crossed for me xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Good luck Crunchie. Everything will be great!

Holly how are you feeling today?

I REALLY wish today was my Wednesday off but its not :-(


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> k, here is a pic taken with my digital
> 
> View attachment 163508
> 
> 
> not quite as dark as the control line, but i was surprised it was that dark for it to only be cd10

That is nice and dark newbie maybe tomorrow or even later on may be your time to dance:haha::winkwink:



Crunchie said:


> Morning
> 
> Newbie that is quite dark donut won't be long !!!!
> 
> It's lovely when u get the smiley face
> 
> Can't sleep ! But going to get ready and have all your fingers crossed for me xxxx

Hey crunchie lovey what time is the scan? Im sure everything will be fine and you will see a lil crunch HB booming away:thumbup::hugs:


Hi Molls and anyone else lurking:kiss:

Jaynie bebe im sorry your interview has moved maybe good news as that may mea they are that damn busy they need Jaynie boobs to save the day:hugs:


Bethany i am still getting over the shock of your BFP:happydance:i feel Jaynie or Sara will be next now i think they desrve a leg up on the baby wagon hey girls:hugs:


Im sorry i aint been on much im feeling very sorry for myself got myself all excited about a new car which i do need desperatly:growlmad:and then i discover i have be 30 odd to insure as its a little sporty WTF stupid insurance i gave them iece of my mind and slammed down the phone as they said i could have it with a whole new re qoute hence me having to pay a chunky deposit i said no way lady:growlmad::nope: not when i have two cars already insured and just wanted to amend my policy, well rant over and 17 days to find a new one now:thumbup: Oh Kit will be back later what will she say Bethany she will be so excited or does she know:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

off to work i go hi ho oh i love wednesdays NOT!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I just read an article about how to get pregnant:

"stay away from anal sex"

Geeeez really?! I thought that's how it worked!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! 

I find it really mad that when I go to bed I say night night and then you all say it back and it's lovely then I get up and read what you say when I am gone and I am back now and Luna is still online... I find it terribly odd... 

Sarachka loving the sound of our straggler signature! It's easier to say who hasn't had one now than who has! Poor us! Thanks New Mummy and we know that you will all support us :hugs:... 

I found out smoking does affect your temp according to the FF website but I don't know if it *lowers* it they just said it does affect it! I dunno though :shrug: still gonna go and see, found out my 21 year old cousin has just been diagnosed with it! So I could but then optimum sitch is that it turns out to be the smoking that has made me cold...

Good morning everybody! I am ok today - we have a free house all month pretty much so I have taken that to be a message from god to carry on this month! March is out if I get a job - give me time to settle, not have december baby, quit smoking etc etc. Back on in April/May... My CBFM still says low though :growlmad: 

Crunch fingers and toes and everything is crossed for you, I think you will be fine and all :cloud9: when you return!


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> I find it really mad that when I go to bed I say night night and then you all say it back and it's lovely then I get up and read what you say when I am gone and I am back now and Luna is still online... I find it terribly odd...
> !

There is a pretty big time difference... You said good night at 3pm my time. It's 11:45pm my time, now. I'm heading off to bed, now. Maybe I stay up too late? :shrug:

Sorry :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I meant the fact that stuff happens when I am asleep. Like I was asleep and you nad Molly and everyone were talking! It's just a crazy thread! 

Ooooh that is late I would have :sleep: sat up by now if I weren't in bed! I'm just reading about thyroid problems and smoking, to gear me up for not smoking like! 
My temp went back up today which I was glad about - I was almost worried about them yesterday it was that low :shock: like a dead girl walking yesterday me. 

Sarachka! Where have you seen that :rofl:? Is it an article? Tooo funny.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I may be too late but GL Crunchie and Jaynie for scan and job interview:thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oops just catching up and see that your interview's been moved Jaynie!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I woke up at 3am for a wee:wohoo: Unfortunately I couldn't get back to sleep afterwards, I was too excited and could feel little pinching sensations in my side and my corpus luteum aching:loopy: And my right nipple itched momentarily:yipee:

My AF cramps have gone though, not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but to be honest I'm not going to do my head in about things this time- I can't really with LO to look after- I _have_ to carry and pick up 9kgs of bundle all day long:haha: And my 2ww wasn't the most exemplary; I was sooooo convinced that it was for March now our next try that I did everything I wouldn't have done if I suspected a beanie- bathroom decorating, running, wine drinking, hard session on the abdos at the pool, lots of strong coffee etc :blush: Ho hum, things can never be done perfectly:shrug:

*Lunalady* that is such a lovely pic, as jaynie said beautiful dog and blue sky too:cloud9: We need some sunshine here, it's been grey for about 2 weeks now:growlmad:

Omg LO has emptied the entire cupboard out, I thought she was just playing with the lasagne box......:rofl: back in a mo!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Is newmummy on facebook? I've randomly added a hayley off your friends list sarah!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Back in a min for preggie talk holly :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ... All good for the scan saw the little heart beating !!! Will post pics tonight xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies ... All good for the scan saw the little heart beating !!! Will post pics tonight xxx

:yipee::wohoo::dance: _Youpppeeee!!!_


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: :yipee: Crunch i'm so pleased for you! Can't wait for you to post pics! 

I'm glad that I don't have ot change my status as WTT just yet. I can get used to that over this month and then do it in March! I am having a good day today, I kind of hope I have thyroid issues as I said yesterday it will explain my ailments! Ha! So I am over my wobble and I will be sure to let you know how I get on with it! 

I am going to research the firm that my interview is for and then I am meeting my nan and my sister for lunch and then my sister is going to see my dad with Erin and so we need to look after her house... The gods have spoken - I have free houses in fertile times! Sweeeeeeet.

Sarachka please help! I have added a Hayley from your list... I'll PM you!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all!
Before I catch up, I forgot to tell you what I fished out of my pool yesterday. It's a night adder. See what SQM has to do! With the maid standing by screaming and the thing puffing and hissing and lunging at me. I managed to get it into a bucket and kept it there until the snake removal guy could come last night. The boys were all for keeping it! Shame, it had an injury on its side so it had probably been picked up by a hawk and then dropped. This is the 3rd night adder we've found in the garden
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at my CHEEKY MONKEY!!! And wee sticks, I'm not weeing on the big guns until in a week's time, just bacon rashers for now. I have one cb digi and one cb normal in stock....
I'm really fascinated by how strong the opks are, which is why I keep doing them. Weirdo me.
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4









010-1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









001-1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin! One more day for your appleseed :yipee: I love snakes! To look at that is... I wouldn't want to fish one out though if it was injured my softer side would make me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif Is it poisonous Trin?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies ... All good for the scan saw the little heart beating !!! Will post pics tonight xxx

:happydance::happydance:YAY! for your heartbeat!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I best pack my bags and start heading out of town and find a rock to crawl under and hide in shame, Kit's going to be back soon https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/tortue90.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif Is it poisonous Trin?

They have cytotoxic venom and give a very nasty bite. They won't kill you but very sore and you get cell damage around the bit area. Toine kept saying shame, let me just touch it once!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/tortue90.gifcatch you later girls, LO has a playdate with her swimming friend:friends:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks girls 

They want me to take a baby aspirin a day ? Has anyone else done that ?? 

X

Scary snake !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif Is it poisonous Trin?
> 
> They have cytotoxic venom and give a very nasty bite. They won't kill you but very sore and you get cell damage around the bit area. Toine kept saying shame, let me just touch it once!!!Click to expand...

Ouch! You can keep those in Sth Africa trin, I don't mind. French poodles are less scary:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Thanks girls
> 
> They want me to take a baby aspirin a day ? Has anyone else done that ??
> 
> X
> 
> Scary snake !!!!

I have heard of it as a way of helping prevent mc:shrug: Not done it though xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch I have heard of it a lot to be honest! It was something that I was going to try as it has broke that a baby aspirin a day is good for you if you are not ttc like! I'm sure it's to thin your blood and that's not a bad thing is it? It does apparently guard against early m/c. Whne they told you to take it until?


----------



## Sarachka

Where do you get baby aspirin from? Ive never been able to find it. 

It's supposedly good for implantation.


----------



## Crunchie

I am not sure where to get it ! I feel like I shouldn't because she said they normally test before they prescribe it ... And I don't want to take anything really !!!

This was the lady doing the scan not the midwife or gp !


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly!!!!! Firstly Congratulations! Secondly your ticker is all wonky says you have one day to go (have i really been gone that long :haha:) you might want to redo it :lol: Sorry for being absent everyone just not obsessing about it, and BnB doesn't help, trying to fathom whats causing this cramping :/ very hurty :(


----------



## Sarachka

LUNCH TIME nom nom

*GINGE* yay good to see you, what's going on with you?

*HOLLY* how is Emilinka? :baby: :thumbup: :crib: :bfp:

*JAYNIE* What are you doing today? I am still jealous of your lady of leisure lifestyle ... though Holly is really living my ideal life!!

I've finally gotten around to registering the domain name for my cousin's wedding website I'm making her. It'll be cute. I need to list more things on ebay tonight, I have some things ending soon, stationery and such as like.


----------



## MoominMumma

Afternoon Lovely Turtles! :hi::flower:

Hope everyone is ok?

Sorry about disappearing yesterday! I was soooo tired again last night that I had tea and went straight to bed! :dohh:

Ok so here is my pic of what I think was IB...(sorry for tmi but I wanted to see what everyone thought?!) 

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/8b540630.jpg

That was yesterday and I was 7dpo...Not sure if it is IB tho as never had it before?!

I'm 8 dpo today and I've got what looks to me like a few small spots of very light brownish spotting... Also I've been getting burning in my bb's and every so often my nipples will tingle!

The main thing that I've got today tho is... I went to look at my bb's and I'm definately not imagining it but my Areolas are getting darker round the edges! It's as if someone has drawn round them with a light brown felt tip pen!!! :shock:

I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but I can't help but think this is looking promising? :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

MOOMIN OMG!!!

Perhaps we should adopt the use of the "censored" feature on here which means you have to click to see something that's TMI ... so some of us don't ralph in our mouths during lunch time!

:sick:


----------



## MoominMumma

Very sorry Sarachka!!!! Forgot it was lunchtime!!! Oooooopsieee!!! :blush:

Xxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nothings sacred eh moomin :haha:

and nothing much going on here, should have gone on BC but couldnt face it and i think we may have bd around ov if i did actually ovulate anyway :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge what happened with your results? Everything ok doll? I'm having my thyroid tested, did they do this with you I read it's not something that they usually chaeck but it can and does affect fertility and m/c if it's left untreated. I'm like webmd on thyroid atm though :shock:

Moomin pants! What a shocker... I dunno what it is though! I thought I had IB once and so now don't trust it as symptom as mine looked really promising at 6-7dpo like you and also the next month I had it at 8dpo and since :shrug: nothing :nope: I hope that this is it for you though and that I like Holly will have to eat my hat! Ha! 

Sarachka you shouldn't envy my life! I live with the in laws by their rules (shower is set and is too cold same with the heating, nothing is thrown away etc etc etc she's prone to coming in the room without knocking - it's a ttc logistical nightmare!) Hollinchka has my life too :cloud9: (including recent :bfp:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bleh! missed my appointment was for the 31st and was at his sisters and now has been moved to 16th feb as appointments are a nightmare!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh no! Gutted... I thought of you too on the 31st! I hope you are ok! Doctors are a nightmare as I'm ttc now I've never needed them more and they are useless! I'm just glad that they seemed to take my concerns re: thyroid, seriously I had to go 3 times last year when I was depressed! Pfft. Are you two ok? More to the point are you? I do worry ya know ginge! X


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- YAY! :yipee: For the heartbeat!! I can't wait for pics! :hugs: Oh and as for the baby asprin, as it wasn't your doctor or midwife... I wouldn't take it, but that's just me. 

Trin- That is a pissy looking snake my friend. You are a braver woman than I. You would not have found me fishing that snake out and into a bucket. :nope:

Ginge- Long time sweets, though I understand your reasons. :hugs: Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon ladies...

I got up this morning, as usual, to wake the girls and get them dressed and ready for the day. Including getting my oldest off to school. She hasn't been since last Thursday because she's been harboring some type of sickness... not that her energy level would reflect that! :wacko: In any case, I was in their room and my oldest had just finished getting dressed and I was helping my youngest get dressed when my oldest says to me, "I'm thirsty" to which I told her to go downstairs and get herself a drink. Instead she made a quick beeline to the bathroom where she emptied the meager contents of her stomach. :dohh: I had to wake my OH (on his day off) to have him help me because I was finding it impossible to help her (holding her hair, comforting her, etc) without wanted to vom myself. :nope: Well... so now here she lies... on the couch behind me snuggled in with her favorite blanket and pillow. Such a miserable little bunny. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh no! Sorry your DD is poorly :hugs: hope she feels better soon! I hate being sick, I'm dreading this more than labour :haha: the thought of morning sickness, actually throwing up and throwing up in labour :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh no! Sorry your DD is poorly :hugs: hope she feels better soon! I hate being sick, I'm dreading this more than labour :haha: the thought of morning sickness, actually throwing up and throwing up in labour :sick:

I've come to find that most women (at least that I've met!) seem to throw up during labour or they poo. I, unfortunately, am a puker. :nope: I have a stomach made of marshmallow. With both DD's I threw up during labor... right before I started pushing. No good. Funny story though, I had eaten a small amount of cherry jello before I started pushing with my oldest... I threw up red liquid and my OH nearly fainted. Thought it was blood! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: 

Perhaps you have to push on an empty stomach? And the body does this?


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: you get a new foodstuff tomorrow!


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone :) how are you all 
iv been struggling to stay on the laptop for more than an hour at a time (i think it makes my sickness worse) but i will try and keep up with you all tonight.
hope youre all well xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- YAY! :yipee: For the heartbeat!! I can't wait for pics! :hugs: Oh and as for the baby asprin, as it wasn't your doctor or midwife... I wouldn't take it, but that's just me.
> 
> Trin- That is a pissy looking snake my friend. You are a braver woman than I. You would not have found me fishing that snake out and into a bucket. :nope:
> 
> Ginge- Long time sweets, though I understand your reasons. :hugs: Hope you are doing well.

:haha: It comes from living on my dad's farm. We had spitting cobras and black and green mambas there which are VERY dangerous. My dad used to flush the cobras out of their holes (I had to hold the hosepipe and hope they came out his end :shock:) and then he'd shoot them with a pellet gun. Not nice but they used to kill our birds. Every time I went home for the weekend there was some sort of snake or terrapin in my bath. Had a puff adder in there once


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha:
> 
> Perhaps you have to push on an empty stomach? And the body does this?

I had the jello about... 11 hours before I started pushing (long labour with the first DD).


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies...
> 
> I got up this morning, as usual, to wake the girls and get them dressed and ready for the day. Including getting my oldest off to school. She hasn't been since last Thursday because she's been harboring some type of sickness... not that her energy level would reflect that! :wacko: In any case, I was in their room and my oldest had just finished getting dressed and I was helping my youngest get dressed when my oldest says to me, "I'm thirsty" to which I told her to go downstairs and get herself a drink. Instead she made a quick beeline to the bathroom where she emptied the meager contents of her stomach. :dohh: I had to wake my OH (on his day off) to have him help me because I was finding it impossible to help her (holding her hair, comforting her, etc) without wanted to vom myself. :nope: Well... so now here she lies... on the couch behind me snuggled in with her favorite blanket and pillow. Such a miserable little bunny. :hugs:

Poor nunu! I hate it when they're sick. The mom on Sunday was retching into a bowl during transition and it was a lucky thing I hadn't eaten otherwise I might have joined her


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Look at my CHEEKY MONKEY!!! And wee sticks, I'm not weeing on the big guns until in a week's time, just bacon rashers for now. I have one cb digi and one cb normal in stock....
> I'm really fascinated by how strong the opks are, which is why I keep doing them. Weirdo me.

oh look how please LO is for helping you clear out the cupboards she is just too adorable!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee: you get a new foodstuff tomorrow!

An icky olive... it's my OH's baby from tomorrow until 11 weeks. I don't like the look of the prrruuuunnneee either. Blech. (No offense to any prune or olive holders at the moment) :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Sorry your DD is poorly :hugs: hope she feels better soon! I hate being sick, I'm dreading this more than labour :haha: the thought of morning sickness, actually throwing up and throwing up in labour :sick:
> 
> I've come to find that most women (at least that I've met!) seem to throw up during labour or they poo. I, unfortunately, am a puker. :nope: I have a stomach made of marshmallow. With both DD's I threw up during labor... right before I started pushing. No good. Funny story though, I had eaten a small amount of cherry jello before I started pushing with my oldest... I threw up red liquid and my OH nearly fainted. Thought it was blood! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Poor DH! When our moms start hurling we get excited because we know they will push soon. But then we can be a sadistic bunch :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- YAY! :yipee: For the heartbeat!! I can't wait for pics! :hugs: Oh and as for the baby asprin, as it wasn't your doctor or midwife... I wouldn't take it, but that's just me.
> 
> Trin- That is a pissy looking snake my friend. You are a braver woman than I. You would not have found me fishing that snake out and into a bucket. :nope:
> 
> Ginge- Long time sweets, though I understand your reasons. :hugs: Hope you are doing well.
> 
> :haha: It comes from living on my dad's farm. We had spitting cobras and black and green mambas there which are VERY dangerous. My dad used to flush the cobras out of their holes (I had to hold the hosepipe and hope they came out his end :shock:) and then he'd shoot them with a pellet gun. Not nice but they used to kill our birds. Every time I went home for the weekend there was some sort of snake or terrapin in my bath. Had a puff adder in there onceClick to expand...

No thank you! I will pass on the spitting slithers and all that quick as lightning, mutated worm creatures. *shudder*


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Sorry your DD is poorly :hugs: hope she feels better soon! I hate being sick, I'm dreading this more than labour :haha: the thought of morning sickness, actually throwing up and throwing up in labour :sick:
> 
> I've come to find that most women (at least that I've met!) seem to throw up during labour or they poo. I, unfortunately, am a puker. :nope: I have a stomach made of marshmallow. With both DD's I threw up during labor... right before I started pushing. No good. Funny story though, I had eaten a small amount of cherry jello before I started pushing with my oldest... I threw up red liquid and my OH nearly fainted. Thought it was blood! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Poor DH! When our moms start hurling we get excited because we know they will push soon. But then we can be a sadistic bunch :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: It's true! With my youngest the doctor had just left, telling me that it would be at least another hour before I would feel the need to push. I said, "That's nice... I'd like to relax a bit, maybe catch a nap." HA. About 2 minutes after she left I had an "Oh" -moment and reached for the vom-bag right quick. :haha: About 20 minutes later she was born. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

HOLLY!

Here's my cupboard baby...:haha:
 



Attached Files:







cupboard bebe.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newbie_ttc

my, my, my! All this talk of barfing, and snakes and moomin's pic :shock: What have I stumbled upon today??? :haha:

Girls, :howdy: 

So nice to see my sweet little Holly's angelic face, helping mommy re-arrange the cupboards! :awww:

Crunchie, congrats on the heartbeat! Sigh of relief, no? :thumbup:

Jaynie, Sarah, mummy April, Trin, Moll :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Newbie- Welcome to the hump day crazies. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*APRIL!!* I've missed you! Esp when I want to talk TV!

*JAYNIE* Honestly Jaynochka mya, try not to worry. If it is a thyroid problem they can fix that, and it's prolly not ... weight gain with a thyroid condition is usually a LOT. There are natural supplements you can take to help a sluggish thyroid, L-Tyrosine I think off the top of my head. Honestly lover, please don't worry!! Like I said, even if you take a break for a year I'll still be here sperm chasing when you get back lol. 

*MOLLY* Please can you repost the pic of your daughters bc I never found it bc I'm simple! :fool: 

*TRINITY* I wrote your letter the other day on very cute, very British paper and will post it asap

*HI everyone else!!!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh no! Sorry your DD is poorly :hugs: hope she feels better soon! I hate being sick, I'm dreading this more than labour :haha: the thought of morning sickness, actually throwing up and throwing up in labour :sick:

I had an odd spell of dizziness followed by nausea thursday afternoon that lasted for the rest of the day, and had i been in the tww i would have sworn i were pg! i have never really put much thought into m/s before then, but i thought to myself if this is what it feels like for the entire 1st trimester then i may have to rethink this TTC decision! Thursday was not fun at all :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

I am just testing the 'spoiler' feature which I would really appreciate people posting TMI photos could use ... sorry!


Spoiler
https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj148/denaband/simoncowell.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Morning Newbie- Welcome to the hump day crazies. :wacko: :haha:

:haha: indeed!

I hope DD feels better soon! if she is curled up on the couch then that means she really doesn't feel well! Poor thing :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I am just testing the 'spoiler' feature which I would really appreciate people posting TMI photos could use ... sorry!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj148/denaband/simoncowell.jpg

Simon Cowell? :rofl: u keep me laughing :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> HOLLY!
> 
> Here's my cupboard baby...:haha:

:awww: how cute!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *APRIL!!* I've missed you! Esp when I want to talk TV!
> 
> *JAYNIE* Honestly Jaynochka mya, try not to worry. If it is a thyroid problem they can fix that, and it's prolly not ... weight gain with a thyroid condition is usually a LOT. There are natural supplements you can take to help a sluggish thyroid, L-Tyrosine I think off the top of my head. Honestly lover, please don't worry!! Like I said, even if you take a break for a year I'll still be here sperm chasing when you get back lol.
> 
> *MOLLY* Please can you repost the pic of your daughters bc I never found it bc I'm simple! :fool:
> 
> *TRINITY* I wrote your letter the other day on very cute, very British paper and will post it asap
> 
> *HI everyone else!!!*

aw im sorry :hugs: new 16 and pregnant tonight channel 126 (sky) how exciting 9 pm hope youve been good? xx


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Love the Simon Cowell spoiler. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

hi newbie :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> hi newbie :)

Hi doll! So sorry to hear u are not feeling well. Good news is you are nearing the end of your 1st trimester soon. I hear the 2nd one is the best! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Here you go! :)
 



Attached Files:







sweet girl.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3









sweet girls.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hi newbie :)
> 
> Hi doll! So sorry to hear u are not feeling well. Good news is you are nearing the end of your 1st trimester soon. I hear the 2nd one is the best! :cloud9:Click to expand...

i am really really excited for 2nd tri lol how have you been? x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- Here you go! :)

oh your girls are sooo cute!! x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly! how adorable are they! they both look like sweet little angels, never giving mommy any trouble a day in their lives! want one! of my own i meant :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

April :wave: Sorry you've been feeling so rotten... I feel guilty now as I'm feeling better in that regard. (FX!)


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hi newbie :)
> 
> Hi doll! So sorry to hear u are not feeling well. Good news is you are nearing the end of your 1st trimester soon. I hear the 2nd one is the best! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> i am really really excited for 2nd tri lol how have you been? xClick to expand...

I am excited! after giving up on my break I'm excited/nervous about using opks. I should o within the next few days or so, just hoping everything works out this time! for me as well as the rest of the stragglers


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April :wave: Sorry you've been feeling so rotten... I feel guilty now as I'm feeling better in that regard. (FX!)

ohh youll most likely have a boy if your morning sickness has gone! yay :)


----------



## Sarachka

*MOLLY!!!!!!! They are soooooo cute, cuter than expected lol https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/love/image/love269.gif https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/love/image/love176.gif

They're mine now, k?!

*


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> *APRIL!!* I've missed you! Esp when I want to talk TV!
> 
> *JAYNIE* Honestly Jaynochka mya, try not to worry. If it is a thyroid problem they can fix that, and it's prolly not ... weight gain with a thyroid condition is usually a LOT. There are natural supplements you can take to help a sluggish thyroid, L-Tyrosine I think off the top of my head. Honestly lover, please don't worry!! Like I said, even if you take a break for a year I'll still be here sperm chasing when you get back lol.
> 
> *MOLLY* Please can you repost the pic of your daughters bc I never found it bc I'm simple! :fool:
> 
> *TRINITY* I wrote your letter the other day on very cute, very British paper and will post it asap
> 
> *HI everyone else!!!*

:hugs: you nearly had me blubbing there! I know I will be fine whatever the outcome it's possible that I'm just cold! I can entertain that until monday I think... Thanks! I'm sure you will be suitably knocked up in may when I return :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

oooooh TONIGHT it starts April?!?! My OH thinks I'm crazy always watching "those girls who are always screaming at their boyfriends" lol


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Molly! how adorable are they! they both look like sweet little angels, never giving mommy any trouble a day in their lives! want one! of my own i meant :haha:

:rofl: They have the whole world fooled! :haha: Honestly though, my oldest is a gem but my youngest... cheeky monkey we call her here. I've taught her how to meditate to a degree; taking a deep breath and refocusing her energy when she becomes angry/frustrated/etc. Just the other day she got upset and I said to her, "What should you do right now?" She said (after stomping her foot!), "I should NOT take a breath! I am not going to focus! I want to scream and kick and be MAD!" I didn't dare laugh at her, though I wanted to. Instead, I said to her that if she couldn't gain control of herself then she needed to go to her bedroom; we don't deserve her bad attitude. She soon took control of her unruly emotions and gave me a hug and said she was sorry for being rude. :haha: Such a sweet, explosive, cheeky monkey.


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie needs cheering up so Sarachka's going to post something funny on her facebook!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April :wave: Sorry you've been feeling so rotten... I feel guilty now as I'm feeling better in that regard. (FX!)
> 
> ohh youll most likely have a boy if your morning sickness has gone! yay :)Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> *MOLLY!!!!!!! They are soooooo cute, cuter than expected lol https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/love/image/love269.gif https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/love/image/love176.gif
> 
> They're mine now, k?!
> 
> *

:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning Turtles :)


----------



## Sarachka

And this one is for Holly!!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/enc_47.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly my little sister was like your youngest we find it hard not to :haha: but you seem so leveled with her! :thumbup: 

Sarachka a bit nervous :argh: only joking I'm off to seeee now what it is! :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: you get a new foodstuff tomorrow!
> 
> An icky olive... it's my OH's baby from tomorrow until 11 weeks. I don't like the look of the prrruuuunnneee either. Blech. (No offense to any prune or olive holders at the moment) :hugs:Click to expand...

I get an apple seed tomorrow :happydance: I can't wait to get passed the apple seed


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Luna - good morning! I hope i didn't offend you this morning/last night!!


----------



## Mollykins

Here's my cheeky LO... being cheeky. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







tongue in cheek.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning Luna!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: you get a new foodstuff tomorrow!
> 
> An icky olive... it's my OH's baby from tomorrow until 11 weeks. I don't like the look of the prrruuuunnneee either. Blech. (No offense to any prune or olive holders at the moment) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I get an apple seed tomorrow :happydance: I can't wait to get passed the apple seedClick to expand...

We both change over tomorrow. 4 weeks apart exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> oooooh TONIGHT it starts April?!?! My OH thinks I'm crazy always watching "those girls who are always screaming at their boyfriends" lol

but sooo entertaining! lol im really excited about it tonight x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly! how adorable are they! they both look like sweet little angels, never giving mommy any trouble a day in their lives! want one! of my own i meant :haha:
> 
> :rofl: They have the whole world fooled! :haha: Honestly though, my oldest is a gem but my youngest... cheeky monkey we call her here. I've taught her how to meditate to a degree; taking a deep breath and refocusing her energy when she becomes angry/frustrated/etc. Just the other day she got upset and I said to her, "What should you do right now?" She said (after stomping her foot!), "I should NOT take a breath! I am not going to focus! I want to scream and kick and be MAD!" I didn't dare laugh at her, though I wanted to. Instead, I said to her that if she couldn't gain control of herself then she needed to go to her bedroom; we don't deserve her bad attitude. She soon took control of her unruly emotions and gave me a hug and said she was sorry for being rude. :haha: Such a sweet, explosive, cheeky monkey.Click to expand...

:haha: Hilarious! I know she's nearly 4 but it amazes me how these little ppl are jam packed with so much personality to be so young. I know it's cliché, but kids really do say the darndest things!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly my little sister was like your youngest we find it hard not to :haha: but you seem so leveled with her! :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka a bit nervous :argh: only joking I'm off to seeee now what it is! :yipee:

I'm afraid it wouldn't do any good to laugh at her... I would like her to learn how to behave and cope with all of her emotions effectively.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies 

Molly/Holly such cute pics !!! 

sara - I watched an eposide of the jersery shore last night..... I was a little speechless !!! April - I dont have sky I have virgin !!! will i miss it ????:cry:

Hi newbie and Ginge, and luna and Jaynie !!!! 

here are frankenbaby's first pics....not much to see but was v impressed at the heartbeat :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5









photo(1).jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> :haha: It's true! With my youngest the doctor had just left, telling me that it would be at least another hour before I would feel the need to push. I said, "That's nice... I'd like to relax a bit, maybe catch a nap." HA. About 2 minutes after she left I had an "Oh" -moment and reached for the vom-bag right quick. :haha: About 20 minutes later she was born. :wacko:

The forceful contracting of the stomach that makes you vomit dilates the cervix that last bit. We had a mom who had bronchitis and had been coughing for a week. She came in at 8cm and baby was born an hour later - just from all the coughing


----------



## newbie_ttc

moll you're such a good mom! I wish all parents talked to their children like that instead of yelling and acting worse than them! 

Morning Luna!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Molly/Holly such cute pics !!!
> 
> sara - I watched an eposide of the jersery shore last night..... I was a little speechless !!! April - I dont have sky I have virgin !!! will i miss it ????:cry:
> 
> Hi newbie and Ginge, and luna and Jaynie !!!!
> 
> here are frankenbaby's first pics....not much to see but was v impressed at the heartbeat :hugs:

its on MTV sweet not sure if virgin have changed MTVS channel? they did on sky as its no longer a music channel. Love love love the scan photos :D xx


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly! how adorable are they! they both look like sweet little angels, never giving mommy any trouble a day in their lives! want one! of my own i meant :haha:
> 
> :rofl: They have the whole world fooled! :haha: Honestly though, my oldest is a gem but my youngest... cheeky monkey we call her here. I've taught her how to meditate to a degree; taking a deep breath and refocusing her energy when she becomes angry/frustrated/etc. Just the other day she got upset and I said to her, "What should you do right now?" She said (after stomping her foot!), "I should NOT take a breath! I am not going to focus! I want to scream and kick and be MAD!" I didn't dare laugh at her, though I wanted to. Instead, I said to her that if she couldn't gain control of herself then she needed to go to her bedroom; we don't deserve her bad attitude. She soon took control of her unruly emotions and gave me a hug and said she was sorry for being rude. :haha: Such a sweet, explosive, cheeky monkey.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hilarious! I know she's nearly 4 but it amazes me how these little ppl are jam packed with so much personality to be so young. I know it's cliché, but kids really do say the darndest things!Click to expand...

It's true and it's hard when she is so smart... she still has the same feeling and such as a typical 3/4 year old but her vocabulary and knowledge surpasses the typical 3/4 year old. I remember when she was 2, nearly 3, I had to take her and my oldest with me to Starbucks for a quick meeting I had. We got there before the woman I was meeting and when she showed up, I introduced her to the girls and my youngest said, "You may sit down if you would like." I will never forget the sound of the woman's jaw hitting the floor. :haha: She looked at me then back at my youngest and said, "Excuse me?" :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi little crunchie sweetpea! Nice to finally meet u! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie! Yay for Baby!!! Aww :awww: 

Speaking of ladies... I have my first trimester testing on 25 Feb. @ 12 +1. They wouldn't let me push it to 13+1. :nope: I hope they let me have a pic... otherwise I'm stealing one with my camera phone! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> moll you're such a good mom! I wish all parents talked to their children like that instead of yelling and acting worse than them!
> 
> Morning Luna!

I am not the greatest but I try. :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie! Yay for Baby!!! Aww :awww:
> 
> Speaking of ladies... I have my first trimester testing on 25 Feb. @ 12 +1. They wouldn't let me push it to 13+1. :nope: I hope they let me have a pic... otherwise I'm stealing one with my camera phone! :haha:

i have mine on the 18th :D cannot wait :D


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks Girls, get to have another scan at 8+6......what a lucky girl I am ! 

right April I think I am on chanel 311......yay for new series


----------



## Sarachka

Crunch yeah it's still 311 for us Virgins, it hasn't moved for us, only Sky.


----------



## TrinityMom

I was just so snippy with my DH. We're travelling up the coast with his brother and his chinese doll to see family friends and now his mother is coming with us. I don't know why and I am so irritated about it. AND I'm still on call so I may have to go back if I get a call. And my car can seat 8. So they were originally taking my car. Now we are taking both our cars (not mine and my mil's) which means I have to drive 2 1/2 hours there and if I get called out take DH's car (which I HATE driving) all the way back. And he is all so calm and logical about it and not assertive with her :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Such a sweet frankensweetpea Crunch!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Hollinka had a lovely time with her friend, or should I say with her friend's toys since she just ignored Rose and concentrated on emptying Rose's toybox:haha:

I'm not used to going out for so long, so much to catch up on...
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww! Hello Franken-embryo-pea!:wave:

That's fab Crunch!:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Hollinka had a lovely time with her friend, or should I say with her friend's toys since she just ignored Rose and concentrated on emptying Rose's toybox:haha:
> 
> I'm not used to going out for so long, so much to catch up on...

SO sweet! Isn't it funny how they sort of play next to each other not with each other


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> And this one is for Holly!!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/enc_47.jpg

Oh Sarachka that's beautiful. Is that you in the picture? I love your hair do and your shirt. I now have a good clear image of you at work doing your diversity training:rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

:awww: holly & rose very pretty! Glad you had a nice day :D 

Yes molly i agree that you do well - my mum was really young and didn't deal so well with such a child but becoming a mum has certainly calmed my sister down! 

I'm starving. Had such an early lunch!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :awww: holly & rose very pretty! Glad you had a nice day :D
> 
> Yes molly i agree that you do well - my mum was really young and didn't deal so well with such a child but becoming a mum has certainly calmed my sister down!
> 
> I'm starving. Had such an early lunch!

How young was your mum?


----------



## Mollykins

Such a sweet pic of LO and friend Rose. :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

My mom had just turned 19 when she had me


----------



## firstbaby25

She was 21 with me and 22 with my sister... I think some of the difficulty is from complications (like guilt and twice the work) over her and my dad not being together... Plus apparently people of her own family were :growlmad: with her (makes me :growlmad: at them). Kind of makes big decisions easier with the right person I think working as a unit. My sister now lets my niece in her bed every night and I think stuff like that for example is definitely easier with mum and dad. You know what I mean? I can't see that happening with mine :shrug: 

Ps kits been viewing/catching up for ages...


----------



## Crunchie

my mum was 16.,18, and 22 when she had us ! 

Thats why she was nagging me from about 26 that she didnt want to be an old granny lol ! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> And this one is for Holly!!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/enc_47.jpg
> 
> Oh Sarachka that's beautiful. Is that you in the picture? I love your hair do and your shirt. I now have a good clear image of you at work doing your diversity training:rofl:Click to expand...

I had diversity training last week and the trainer said.....so why dont one of you guess the kind of car I drive and why .... This bird said well I think you drive a very old car becuase I can tell your clothes are cheap and you cant apply make up very well 

I nearly fell of my chair :help:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> my mum was 16.,18, and 22 when she had us !
> 
> Thats why she was nagging me from about 26 that she didnt want to be an old granny lol ! :haha:

:haha: That's so cute.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> And this one is for Holly!!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/enc_47.jpg
> 
> Oh Sarachka that's beautiful. Is that you in the picture? I love your hair do and your shirt. I now have a good clear image of you at work doing your diversity training:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I had diversity training last week and the trainer said.....so why dont one of you guess the kind of car I drive and why .... This bird said well I think you drive a very old car becuase I can tell your clothes are cheap and you cant apply make up very well
> 
> I nearly fell of my chair :help:Click to expand...

Oh my! What was the trainer's response?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly your DD's are gorgeous, and I love your cubboard baby! Holly likes climbing into the lockers at the swimming pool. And on the poo and vomit during labour subject, since Sarachka's probably having her dinner, I didn't feel sick at all during labour but I'm haunted by a worrying thought...since I had an epidural and couldn't feel anything below the waist then who knows what came out:shrug: I probably pooed on those poor nurses without even knowing about it and didn't even apologise :blush: What a job! Respect Trin:thumbup:

Which leads me smoothly to my 2nd dinner table subject- MOOMIN! I'm afraid I don't have a photo of the IB I experienced :fool: but mine was little spots of dark red blood, but I guess it comes in all different formats:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

LO still comes to our bed 3 or 4 times a week :blush: And last week oldest DS slept on our floor 3 nights because he was stressed about something (probably the bully on the chess squad)


----------



## TrinityMom

Holls, your ticker is freaking me out! I think you need to redo it :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

:wacko:


Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> And this one is for Holly!!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/enc_47.jpg
> 
> Oh Sarachka that's beautiful. Is that you in the picture? I love your hair do and your shirt. I now have a good clear image of you at work doing your diversity training:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I had diversity training last week and the trainer said.....so why dont one of you guess the kind of car I drive and why .... This bird said well I think you drive a very old car becuase I can tell your clothes are cheap and you cant apply make up very well
> 
> I nearly fell of my chair :help:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! What was the trainer's response?Click to expand...

she laughed !!! ... I wanted to punch her but they may be hormones


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> :wacko:
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> And this one is for Holly!!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/enc_47.jpg
> 
> Oh Sarachka that's beautiful. Is that you in the picture? I love your hair do and your shirt. I now have a good clear image of you at work doing your diversity training:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I had diversity training last week and the trainer said.....so why dont one of you guess the kind of car I drive and why .... This bird said well I think you drive a very old car becuase I can tell your clothes are cheap and you cant apply make up very well
> 
> I nearly fell of my chair :help:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! What was the trainer's response?Click to expand...
> 
> she laughed !!! ... I wanted to punch her but they may be hormonesClick to expand...

Wow. Strong woman! I would have been hard pressed to act professionally.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg Crunchie! Maybe she didn't realise she was saying her thoughts out loud:haha:

My ex ex's mum had him at 16, so it wasn't really like having a 'real' MIL


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Holls, your ticker is freaking me out! I think you need to redo it :wacko:

No I'm sure the dates I put in are right, but it will go normal once I'm officially late for AF, 1 day to go til AF.... I think. But if it's not corrected itself tomorrow with my AF day I'll sort it out:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holls, your ticker is freaking me out! I think you need to redo it :wacko:
> 
> No I'm sure the dates I put in are right, but it will go normal once I'm officially late for AF, 1 day to go til AF.... I think. But if it's not corrected itself tomorrow with my AF day I'll sort it out:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm sure your dates are right but it looks like a glitch. Mine was normal before AF was due :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

well thats my eldest in bed asleep terrible behaviour :( 
i was 18 when i had my daughter and 22 with my second :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Our Chinese doll in Durban
 



Attached Files:







jing.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MoominMumma

Hey my lovelies...

Ok so here's the thing... This is an IC that I did this evening... Pic was taken at 5 mins... Just wondered if u can see what I think I see?... I.E. The very beginning of my :bfp:? 

Hope the pic comes out ok lol! Here goes...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/cf4aec6a.jpg

Xxx


----------



## poas

Hey!! Nice pics Crunchie,I get to go again Friday...fingers crossed all will be well and I will have the privilege of going onto a 'normal pregnancy' monitoring system!LoL.
Moomin I can't see it very well,but good luck :) Hollymonkey has the shock worn off?


----------



## poas

OOH OOH OOH!!!I have a blueberry :)


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Hey!! Nice pics Crunchie,I get to go again Friday...fingers crossed all will be well and I will have the privilege of going onto a 'normal pregnancy' monitoring system!LoL.
> Moomin I can't see it very well,but good luck :) Hollymonkey has the shock worn off?

I was shocked that they offered me another but I am not turning it down !!!! 

did you get to hear your heartbeat ??? she just showed me it beating on the screen :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> Hey my lovelies...
> 
> Ok so here's the thing... This is an IC that I did this evening... Pic was taken at 5 mins... Just wondered if u can see what I think I see?... I.E. The very beginning of my :bfp:?
> 
> Hope the pic comes out ok lol! Here goes...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/cf4aec6a.jpg
> 
> Xxx

moomin its fuzzy ! how many dpo are u ?


----------



## MoominMumma

Yeah it is kinda cruddy lol! God damn photobucket app always messes up the pics! :growlmad: lol!

I'm only 8 dpo but as u know i am such a POAS-aholic! :haha:

Will do another one tomorrow as that should defo be early enough for a squinter! And i won't have long to wait to test again after tomorrow coz AF is due friday! Or not! :thumbup: :winkwink:

*Yay for Mini Crunchster!!!! *

xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> Hey my lovelies...
> 
> Ok so here's the thing... This is an IC that I did this evening... Pic was taken at 5 mins... Just wondered if u can see what I think I see?... I.E. The very beginning of my :bfp:?
> 
> Hope the pic comes out ok lol! Here goes...
> 
> 
> Xxx

I can't see anything yet but it's still early isn't it?


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey!! Nice pics Crunchie,I get to go again Friday...fingers crossed all will be well and I will have the privilege of going onto a 'normal pregnancy' monitoring system!LoL.
> Moomin I can't see it very well,but good luck :) Hollymonkey has the shock worn off?
> 
> I was shocked that they offered me another but I am not turning it down !!!!
> 
> did you get to hear your heartbeat ??? she just showed me it beating on the screen :hugs:Click to expand...

No I dont think they hear it yet,I just saw a white dot that flashed :) I think they give an extra one before 12 weeks to ppl with 'special circumstance' to check the heart rate is strong etc,I dont know about yours as I was only 6+2 when I went,but the heartbeat wasnt clear enough to check how many beats per min x


----------



## MoominMumma

I'll say night night to all my lovelies now... as i'm going into bedroom to watch tv with Dave and no doubt i'll fall asleep as i've been more than exhausted lately! :dohh:

Love to everyone and sweetpeas, blueberries, peaches etc... :haha:

Catch up tomorrow! :flower:

xxx:kiss:xxx


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey!! Nice pics Crunchie,I get to go again Friday...fingers crossed all will be well and I will have the privilege of going onto a 'normal pregnancy' monitoring system!LoL.
> Moomin I can't see it very well,but good luck :) Hollymonkey has the shock worn off?
> 
> I was shocked that they offered me another but I am not turning it down !!!!
> 
> did you get to hear your heartbeat ??? she just showed me it beating on the screen :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont think they hear it yet,I just saw a white dot that flashed :) I think they give an extra one before 12 weeks to ppl with 'special circumstance' to check the heart rate is strong etc,I dont know about yours as I was only 6+2 when I went,but the heartbeat wasnt clear enough to check how many beats per min xClick to expand...

thanks ! its so strange to see it to be honest !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed. Won't be on til the evening tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Hollinka had a lovely time with her friend, or should I say with her friend's toys since she just ignored Rose and concentrated on emptying Rose's toybox:haha:
> 
> I'm not used to going out for so long, so much to catch up on...

she's just as big as Holly! Rose is only 10 months, no? or am i imagining it?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed. Won't be on til the evening tomorrow :kiss:

Night Trin and thanks for the tip off about my ticker. I did indeed have a Frankenticker:haha: I'm so dumb that for my due date I put my AF due date:fool::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Moomin I think I see something... But cautious optimism is good but I do see a pink whisper :happydance: g'night sleep well dear!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Hollinka had a lovely time with her friend, or should I say with her friend's toys since she just ignored Rose and concentrated on emptying Rose's toybox:haha:
> 
> I'm not used to going out for so long, so much to catch up on...
> 
> she's just as big as Holly! Rose is only 10 months, no? or am i imagining it?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes Rose is a big lass but Holly's also fairly petite, like her mummy:awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin! Speak tomorrow with new food stuffs for you and molly :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm :cold:


----------



## Mollykins

Good night Trin and Moomin!

Moomin- I do not see anything sweets, sorry... but that isn't to say there isn't something brewing in that Moomin- utero. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Poor Kit... she keeps trying to catch up and we keep chatting away... :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Night Trin

Hi girls! Can't believe I caught u on hollymonkey, although i suppose u are not far from signing off for the night!

Moomin! I can't see anything, but that doesn't mean its not there of course! Can't wait to see pics tomorrow! Good luck doll! Stragglers unite :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hey!! Nice pics Crunchie,I get to go again Friday...fingers crossed all will be well and I will have the privilege of going onto a 'normal pregnancy' monitoring system!LoL.
> Moomin I can't see it very well,but good luck :) Hollymonkey has the shock worn off?

The shock has worn off, but not the excitement:happydance: Although I actually feel really relaxed about it, aside the obvious worry about it sticking but then everyone has that. I've got everything now too- the transat, the playmat, the milk pump, the washable nappies, the changing mats, the pyjamas, (bodies, mittens, hats, socks) the moses basket, the bath, the pushchairs, the sling, the babybjorn, the playpen, the musical mobiles etc etc etc. Just gotta wait 9 months now:shrug: So different from with LO where we didn't even have a house until I was 7 months:haha: 
All will be fine at your next scan on Friday:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed. Won't be on til the evening tomorrow :kiss:
> 
> Night Trin and thanks for the tip off about my ticker. I did indeed have a Frankenticker:haha: I'm so dumb that for my due date I put my AF due date:fool::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

silly frankenticker:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!

Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hey!! Nice pics Crunchie,I get to go again Friday...fingers crossed all will be well and I will have the privilege of going onto a 'normal pregnancy' monitoring system!LoL.
> Moomin I can't see it very well,but good luck :) Hollymonkey has the shock worn off?
> 
> The shock has worn off, but not the excitement:happydance: Although I actually feel really relaxed about it, aside the obvious worry about it sticking but then everyone has that. I've got everything now too- the transat, the playmat, the milk pump, the washable nappies, the changing mats, the pyjamas, (bodies, mittens, hats, socks) the moses basket, the bath, the pushchairs, the sling, the babybjorn, the playpen, the musical mobiles etc etc etc. Just gotta wait 9 months now:shrug: So different from with LO where we didn't even have a house until I was 7 months:haha:
> All will be fine at your next scan on Friday:flower:Click to expand...

holy crap....... I will need a 2nd job to afford all this booty !


----------



## new mummy2010

crunch how was scan what pg is your update on is there a pic?


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
> Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!
> 
> Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....

is this on the TV or do you have a boxset ????

I had a rude dream about chuck in my 2ww.... I felt it was a good sign !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch :cloud9: for your beanie 

:thumbup: for extra scan! Such a lucky frankencrunchmummy :flower:

what's everyone watching then?


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> crunch how was scan what pg is your update on is there a pic?

it was great ! on page 1558 :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Night Trin
> 
> Hi girls! Can't believe I caught u on hollymonkey, although i suppose u are not far from signing off for the night!
> 
> Moomin! I can't see anything, but that doesn't mean its not there of course! Can't wait to see pics tomorrow! Good luck doll! Stragglers unite :haha:

Hellooo Newbie!! :hi:

'tis rare indeed! But I won't be on much longer, once Trin goes to bed I know I have about half an hour til it's my go:haha: Plus I'm the responsible owner of a poppy seed now so I need my special seed-growing sleep:sleep: How's your opk of this evening looking?


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunch :cloud9: for your beanie
> 
> :thumbup: for extra scan! Such a lucky frankencrunchmummy :flower:
> 
> what's everyone watching then?

im waiting for 16 & pregnant to start becuase April and Sara are also watching 

having cheese on toast for dinner, I have no appetite.....I cant wait to really fancy something to eat !!!!

what about u?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Night Trin
> 
> Hi girls! Can't believe I caught u on hollymonkey, although i suppose u are not far from signing off for the night!
> 
> Moomin! I can't see anything, but that doesn't mean its not there of course! Can't wait to see pics tomorrow! Good luck doll! Stragglers unite :haha:
> 
> Hellooo Newbie!! :hi:
> 
> 'tis rare indeed! But I won't be on much longer, once Trin goes to bed I know I have about half an hour til it's my go:haha: Plus I'm the responsible owner of a poppy seed now so I need my special seed-growing sleep:sleep: How's your opk of this evening looking?Click to expand...

yeah newbie....where is this opk ????


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
> Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!
> 
> Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....
> 
> is this on the TV or do you have a boxset ????
> 
> I had a rude dream about chuck in my 2ww.... I felt it was a good sign !!!!Click to expand...

new series on itv2 now crunch:thumbup: get it on :happydance:

Gossip Girl Jaynie my fave:cloud9:...............thanks for my visitor msg :hugs:is that you on my fb too???


Bethany i noticed your ticker was backwards thought it was cool:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
> Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!
> 
> Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....

Hey!! Sooo not guilty this time!! I've not said a peep since my one post on Monday..more commonly known as "H" day (HollyMonkeypantspreggo day)

Pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I kid you ladies not when I say I have been catching up now for about 2-3 hours, (I know you spied me Jaynie and Molly:haha:) in between dinner etc!! :shock: I simply just cannot be away from you all ever again! :winkwink:

So, I have some stuff to comment on.....:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm :cold:

Me too but my mum got me a really cosy blanket for Christmas which I'm snuggled under:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
> Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!
> 
> Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....
> 
> is this on the TV or do you have a boxset ????
> 
> I had a rude dream about chuck in my 2ww.... I felt it was a good sign !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> new series on itv2 now crunch:thumbup: get it on :happydance:
> 
> Gossip Girl Jaynie my fave:cloud9:...............thanks for my visitor msg :hugs:is that you on my fb too???
> 
> 
> Bethany i noticed your ticker was backwards thought it was cool:blush:Click to expand...

I thought it was cool too, kind of quirky Paris chic :shrug: But seems I was just a dimwit filling in the dates:dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
> Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!
> 
> Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....
> 
> is this on the TV or do you have a boxset ????
> 
> I had a rude dream about chuck in my 2ww.... I felt it was a good sign !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> new series on itv2 now crunch:thumbup: get it on :happydance:
> 
> Gossip Girl Jaynie my fave:cloud9:...............thanks for my visitor msg :hugs:is that you on my fb too???
> 
> 
> Bethany i noticed your ticker was backwards thought it was cool:blush:Click to expand...

thank you new mummy, its now on.....mmmmmmmmmm chuck


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Night Trin
> 
> Hi girls! Can't believe I caught u on hollymonkey, although i suppose u are not far from signing off for the night!
> 
> Moomin! I can't see anything, but that doesn't mean its not there of course! Can't wait to see pics tomorrow! Good luck doll! Stragglers unite :haha:
> 
> Hellooo Newbie!! :hi:
> 
> 'tis rare indeed! But I won't be on much longer, once Trin goes to bed I know I have about half an hour til it's my go:haha: Plus I'm the responsible owner of a poppy seed now so I need my special seed-growing sleep:sleep: How's your opk of this evening looking?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah newbie....where is this opk ????Click to expand...

Aw, thanks for asking u two! now i feel special :hugs: i was hoping u girls weren't bored with my wee stick installments since u r all graduates now. 

still at work ATM. it's just after 2pm here so opk won't be up for another 3 hrs but i promise to post a non-beer goggle pic this time! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helloooo Kit!!!!! 

Make sure you comment on every one of my posts since pg 1492 where you left off:fool:

Welcome back my lovely:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- :haha: That's good to know! I will be checking in for it... even if I know nothing about it. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch I'm watching the ugly face of beauty on channel 4! It's gonna make me cry I can tell... I would go for cheese on toast right now :munch: we have to go out though I've left all my stuff at Adams :blush: so he's less than impressed about having to go out! 

I :brat: want to watch teen mum got no chance with buggalugs! 

Newbie I wanna see your opk! I love pee sticks me...


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Kit :) hope you had a nice break :) so whos on facebook then? x


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi kit! 
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

How was your trip?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Night Trin
> 
> Hi girls! Can't believe I caught u on hollymonkey, although i suppose u are not far from signing off for the night!
> 
> Moomin! I can't see anything, but that doesn't mean its not there of course! Can't wait to see pics tomorrow! Good luck doll! Stragglers unite :haha:
> 
> Hellooo Newbie!! :hi:
> 
> 'tis rare indeed! But I won't be on much longer, once Trin goes to bed I know I have about half an hour til it's my go:haha: Plus I'm the responsible owner of a poppy seed now so I need my special seed-growing sleep:sleep: How's your opk of this evening looking?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah newbie....where is this opk ????Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, thanks for asking u two! now i feel special :hugs: i was hoping u girls weren't bored with my wee stick installments since u r all graduates now.
> 
> still at work ATM. it's just after 2pm here so opk won't be up for another 3 hrs but i promise to post a non-beer goggle pic this time! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh yes I forgot you're at work! We love a weestick perv, it'll be there in morning for us:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

O no new mummy! I forgot you :blush: :flower: 

It was me dear on facebook... I figured it was you! 

Me mummy April I'm on facebook!


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
> Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!
> 
> Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....
> 
> is this on the TV or do you have a boxset ????
> 
> I had a rude dream about chuck in my 2ww.... I felt it was a good sign !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> new series on itv2 now crunch:thumbup: get it on :happydance:
> 
> Gossip Girl Jaynie my fave:cloud9:...............thanks for my visitor msg :hugs:is that you on my fb too???
> 
> 
> Bethany i noticed your ticker was backwards thought it was cool:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you new mummy, its now on.....mmmmmmmmmm chuckClick to expand...

:thumbup:i 2nd that:cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
> Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!
> 
> Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....
> 
> is this on the TV or do you have a boxset ????
> 
> I had a rude dream about chuck in my 2ww.... I felt it was a good sign !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> new series on itv2 now crunch:thumbup: get it on :happydance:
> 
> Gossip Girl Jaynie my fave:cloud9:...............thanks for my visitor msg :hugs:is that you on my fb too???
> 
> 
> Bethany i noticed your ticker was backwards thought it was cool:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was cool too, kind of quirky Paris chic :shrug: But seems I was just a dimwit filling in the dates:dohh:Click to expand...

:thumbup:me too i was going to ask how you did it that way:blush:




kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit did you have a lovely break?
> Im all set to watch gossip girl so cant catch up again , can tell KIt's back thats why i have loads to read lol!!!
> 
> Hope your all well tonight did i miss anything ....
> 
> Hey!! Sooo not guilty this time!! I've not said a peep since my one post on Monday..more commonly known as "H" day (HollyMonkeypantspreggo day)
> 
> Pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I kid you ladies not when I say I have been catching up now for about 2-3 hours, (I know you spied me Jaynie and Molly:haha:) in between dinner etc!! :shock: I simply just cannot be away from you all ever again! :winkwink:
> 
> So, I have some stuff to comment on.....:happydance:Click to expand...


:blush:oopps sorry :haha:usually power chatter Kit who makes my catch up long n ow you know my pain:winkwink::haha:

we missed you:hugs:



firstbaby25 said:


> O no new mummy! I forgot you :blush: :flower:
> 
> It was me dear on facebook... I figured it was you!
> 
> Me mummy April I'm on facebook!

Ok :thumbup:tried to accept on phone earlier not sure if it did though:shrug:



mummyApril said:


> hiya Kit :) hope you had a nice break :) so whos on facebook then? x

me,me,me:thumbup:

girls i need to go now very tired had poo nights sleep and am watching my guilty pleasure waited ages for it to be on again nighty night :kiss::sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MUMMY APRIL! I believe it was you who told me you put your legs up against the wall after BDing the cycle you got pregnant? I copied you and put my legs up the wall for a good 20mins after two sessions this go, instead of my usual half hearted hips on a cushion for 5mins. So thanks for the tip :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night newmummy. I'm still impressed by your multiquote posts, I don't know how to do them:shrug:
Sleep tight:kiss::sleep::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> O no new mummy! I forgot you :blush: :flower:
> 
> It was me dear on facebook... I figured it was you!
> 
> Me mummy April I'm on facebook!

add me if you like :)
https://www.facebook.com/AprilWestcott


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> MUMMY APRIL! I believe it was you who told me you put your legs up against the wall after BDing the cycle you got pregnant? I copied you and put my legs up the wall for a good 20mins after two sessions this go, instead of my usual half hearted hips on a cushion for 5mins. So thanks for the tip :winkwink: :flower:

it was indeed and am very glad that it worked for you also :D yay for bums in the air :headspin:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have to go to bed now, but I _can't wait_ until my morning read where Kit will have posted:wohoo:

Big kiss all:kiss::hugs:

Oh yes, *Moomin*, still early days. I'd test again at 11dpo 

See how I've changed ladies?:winkwink:
:muaha:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly- sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

night night new mummy xx


----------



## mummyApril

night night holly xx


----------



## LittleSpy

HOLLY HOLLY HOLLY!!! I've been super busy at work all week & I just looked here & saw!! :happydance: :dance::yipee:


In other news, little one apparently loves (or hates!) Dr Pepper. I decided to have one this afternoon and after I was about 4 ounces in, she went absolutely BONKERS squirming around. I hadn't ever felt her move so much before. Not even close. :cloud9: I'm afraid I'm going to start an unhealthy daily Dr Pepper ritual just to feel her squirm around. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, I've got some making up to do comments wise..y'all ready??? :winkwink:

:wave: *Luna* - Sorry AF showed lovely :cry: BUT now you can stop wondering what's going the heck on and get planning/wee-ing on some stuff :thumbup: Fanatastic timing for the trip to Victoria for Valentines...the big O will most definitely not go to waste!! :happydance: Loved the pic of your doggie :hugs:

:wave: *Molly* - :wohoo: for One Born Every Minute!! Compulsive yet horrifying (at times) viewing :shock: Can't wait to hear your thought if you do watch it! Hope you're feeling tip top again m'love and glad the ms is subsiding a little :thumbup: Also, I'm sure you don't look like "dog poo" in your pic that you don't like but I'm not a fan of myself in pics so I get how you feel :nope: - bet you're GORGE anyway :flower: Hope DD is better too :kiss::hugs:

:wave: *Newbie* - YAY :happydance: for actively TTC again!! "Mwahaha" :lol: at your dastardly plan that worked a treat!!!! Also...love the fact you "pulled a Kit" and :ninja: the 15,000th post :rofl:...oh, and my thorny branch is in the post :winkwink: As someone else said..you MUST embrace your 30th birthday..you and OH! For sure, before you know it, you will wish you were back there again (take it from one who knows :jo:) That OPK is looking prety good too m'ove..I'm no expert but I don't think it'll be long till the big O! :thumbup: I would certainly concur with the opinion of someone else (can't remember who sorry :blush:) that 2nd Tri is much better than 1st, and I imagine will be better than 3rd (simply because you spend 1st wanting to vom and 3rd the size of a heffalump):hugs:

:wave: *emandi* - How are you my lovely? All good I hope with you and Em'? I'm very glad you have decided to conceive this cycle, I really did wonder when you'd get round to making that decision! :winkwink: Also, I hope the lappy lives again!:hugs:

:wave: *Rachael* - hello there! Yay for your mittelschmerz!! It's a great start! Good luck :hugs:

:wave: *newmummy* - Awwwww :awww: you have a little peach now :cloud9: Hope you are feeling much better now...the turtles have been very poorly in my absence, this must be remedied immediately! :ban::hugs:

:wave: *Holly* - Awwww :awww: for your little poppyseed also and latest avatar pic of LO...which in my humble opinion is perhaps one of the best EVER:cloud9: Hope you enjoyed your lunch a la headwear..but more on that to follow (you don't get off the hook so easily:winkwink: Scotland was also bloomin' freezing...froze the pants off me it did but had a loverly time nonetheless thanks for asking :hugs:

:wave: *Jaynie* - :lol: S'ok, you are allowed to dislike Scottish people for whichever reasons you like so long as it's not me :winkwink:..oh, I don't reckon much to Andysulkypants myself anyway :nope: I really don't think you should worry so much about Hypothyroidism m'love. What you consider to be symptoms of it are sooooo vague that I probably wouldn't have even entertained it myself..but you know best and you'll be able to settle on the next step once you have got your results :thumbup: That's a bummer about your interview being moved :growlmad: but I'm sure it just gives you a smidge more time to prepare :hugs:

:wave: *Sarachka* - Thanks so much for miniaturising the siggy's..I shall sort mine out shortly :thumbup: Also, sorry the :witch: arrived too :( I can categorically say that my OH does not have any knowledge of the extent of my B&B addiction either! He knows I'm on here, and I've shown him the odd pic or mentioned the odd piece of info..but that's about it. Not that he'd really be that bothered...... I don't think:blush: And...you, Jaynie, newbie, moomin etc are hardly stragglers with getting your BFP's either...I don't think any of you are LTTTCers, so therefore you can't straggle :winkwink: :hugs:

:wave: *mummyApril* - You have a prune!! I know, not the most pretty of the fruits, but another step along nonetheless!! I hope you're doing well my lovely :hugs:

:wave: *Moomin* - Sorry about your so called friend lovely...nothing but a complete "numbnuts" if you ask me! What kind of an idiot sends pics like that to you? Sheesh! Anyway, so glad you and Dave's weekend was a success...maybe in more ways than one too??? :happydance: I've been wildly squinting at your 8DPO test...first I thought I couldn't see anything, then I thought I could. Tomorrow = :test:!!!!! :hugs:

:wave: *Trinity *- Wow...as usual you are working like a wee Trojan! Sorry you and mini-Trin were half starved and now you're under the weather :nope: Look after yourself lovely. That snake was a bit scary being poisonous and all :shock:...brave Ms Trin to the rescue once again!!! Your business move sounds fantastic..I hope it all works out beautifully for you if it's what you want :flower: Also Trin..the pukey thing during labour/pushing...is there any truth in the "surge of hormones" theory? I watched a programme recently and the midwife advised the lady who was giving birth that the reason she was being sick was due to the surge that happens when the body is preparing to push? :shrug::hugs:

:wave: *Crunchie* - Awwww :awww: for your little mini crunchie...so please you got to see a heartbeat. It's really re-assuring isn't it? What a clever little sweetpea you have there. Hope you're doing ok m'dear :hugs:

:wave: *Ginge* - Great to see you lovely :flower: Hmmm, I wonder what's up with the cramping? :shrug: Not much fun when you can't pin it down to something specific eh? Also, sorry you missed your appointment after waiting so long :( Still, you and me both have our appointments on the 16th now! :thumbup::hugs:

:wave: *Lissy *- YAY :happydance: for your blueberry and the very best of luck for Friday. All will be just perfect I'm sure but it'll be great for you to hear it for sure eh? :hugs:

I'm so sorry if I missed anyone :blush: :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> MUMMY APRIL! I believe it was you who told me you put your legs up against the wall after BDing the cycle you got pregnant? I copied you and put my legs up the wall for a good 20mins after two sessions this go, instead of my usual half hearted hips on a cushion for 5mins. So thanks for the tip :winkwink: :flower:

_**runs off to grab a pen to jot this down!**_


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ok, I've got some making up to do comments wise..y'all ready??? :winkwink:
> 
> :wave: *Luna* - Sorry AF showed lovely :cry: BUT now you can stop wondering what's going the heck on and get planning/wee-ing on some stuff :thumbup: Fanatastic timing for the trip to Victoria for Valentines...the big O will most definitely not go to waste!! :happydance: Loved the pic of your doggie :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Molly* - :wohoo: for One Born Every Minute!! Compulsive yet horrifying (at times) viewing :shock: Can't wait to hear your thought if you do watch it! Hope you're feeling tip top again m'love and glad the ms is subsiding a little :thumbup: Also, I'm sure you don't look like "dog poo" in your pic that you don't like but I'm not a fan of myself in pics so I get how you feel :nope: - bet you're GORGE anyway :flower: Hope DD is better too :kiss::hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Newbie* - YAY :happydance: for actively TTC again!! "Mwahaha" :lol: at your dastardly plan that worked a treat!!!! Also...love the fact you "pulled a Kit" and :ninja: the 15,000th post :rofl:...oh, and my thorny branch is in the post :winkwink: As someone else said..you MUST embrace your 30th birthday..you and OH! For sure, before you know it, you will wish you were back there again (take it from one who knows :jo:) That OPK is looking prety good too m'ove..I'm no expert but I don't think it'll be long till the big O! :thumbup: I would certainly concur with the opinion of someone else (can't remember who sorry :blush:) that 2nd Tri is much better than 1st, and I imagine will be better than 3rd (simply because you spend 1st wanting to vom and 3rd the size of a heffalump):hugs:
> 
> :wave: *emandi* - How are you my lovely? All good I hope with you and Em'? I'm very glad you have decided to conceive this cycle, I really did wonder when you'd get round to making that decision! :winkwink: Also, I hope the lappy lives again!:hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Rachael* - hello there! Yay for your mittelschmerz!! It's a great start! Good luck :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *newmummy* - Awwwww :awww: you have a little peach now :cloud9: Hope you are feeling much better now...the turtles have been very poorly in my absence, this must be remedied immediately! :ban::hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Holly* - Awwww :awww: for your little poppyseed also and latest avatar pic of LO...which in my humble opinion is perhaps one of the best EVER:cloud9: Hope you enjoyed your lunch a la headwear..but more on that to follow (you don't get off the hook so easily:winkwink: Scotland was also bloomin' freezing...froze the pants off me it did but had a loverly time nonetheless thanks for asking :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Jaynie* - :lol: S'ok, you are allowed to dislike Scottish people for whichever reasons you like so long as it's not me :winkwink:..oh, I don't reckon much to Andysulkypants myself anyway :nope: I really don't think you should worry so much about Hypothyroidism m'love. What you consider to be symptoms of it are sooooo vague that I probably wouldn't have even entertained it myself..but you know best and you'll be able to settle on the next step once you have got your results :thumbup: That's a bummer about your interview being moved :growlmad: but I'm sure it just gives you a smidge more time to prepare :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Sarachka* - Thanks so much for miniaturising the siggy's..I shall sort mine out shortly :thumbup: Also, sorry the :witch: arrived too :( I can categorically say that my OH does not have any knowledge of the extent of my B&B addiction either! He knows I'm on here, and I've shown him the odd pic or mentioned the odd piece of info..but that's about it. Not that he'd really be that bothered...... I don't think:blush: And...you, Jaynie, newbie, moomin etc are hardly stragglers with getting your BFP's either...I don't think any of you are LTTTCers, so therefore you can't straggle :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *mummyApril* - You have a prune!! I know, not the most pretty of the fruits, but another step along nonetheless!! I hope you're doing well my lovely :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Moomin* - Sorry about your so called friend lovely...nothing but a complete "numbnuts" if you ask me! What kind of an idiot sends pics like that to you? Sheesh! Anyway, so glad you and Dave's weekend was a success...maybe in more ways than one too??? :happydance: I've been wildly squinting at your 8DPO test...first I thought I couldn't see anything, then I thought I could. Tomorrow = :test:!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Trinity *- Wow...as usual you are working like a wee Trojan! Sorry you and mini-Trin were half starved and now you're under the weather :nope: Look after yourself lovely. That snake was a bit scary being poisonous and all :shock:...brave Ms Trin to the rescue once again!!! Your business move sounds fantastic..I hope it all works out beautifully for you if it's what you want :flower: Also Trin..the pukey thing during labour/pushing...is there any truth in the "surge of hormones" theory? I watched a programme recently and the midwife advised the lady who was giving birth that the reason she was being sick was due to the surge that happens when the body is preparing to push? :shrug::hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Crunchie* - Awwww :awww: for your little mini crunchie...so please you got to see a heartbeat. It's really re-assuring isn't it? What a clever little sweetpea you have there. Hope you're doing ok m'dear :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Ginge* - Great to see you lovely :flower: Hmmm, I wonder what's up with the cramping? :shrug: Not much fun when you can't pin it down to something specific eh? Also, sorry you missed your appointment after waiting so long :( Still, you and me both have our appointments on the 16th now! :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Lissy *- YAY :happydance: for your blueberry and the very best of luck for Friday. All will be just perfect I'm sure but it'll be great for you to hear it for sure eh? :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry if I missed anyone :blush: :hugs:

yes i do :) i cant believe im into my 10th week its madness lol, yay for your sweet potato :D hope you had a brilliant time away, i am doing ok sickness is still about but im sure its easing (apart from the evenings) but am feeling well in myself also need to go clothes shopping as i have nothing that is fitting me :O lol x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Look at all the lovely comments!! and we are like kiddies at christmas time!! :haha: thanks for the lovely comments my dear! I certainly missed u! How was your trip


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> HOLLY HOLLY HOLLY!!! I've been super busy at work all week & I just looked here & saw!! :happydance: :dance::yipee:
> 
> 
> In other news, little one apparently loves (or hates!) Dr Pepper. I decided to have one this afternoon and after I was about 4 ounces in, she went absolutely BONKERS squirming around. I hadn't ever felt her move so much before. Not even close. :cloud9: I'm afraid I'm going to start an unhealthy daily Dr Pepper ritual just to feel her squirm around. :haha:

*makes note to buy lots of Dr Pepper*

:hi: LittleSpy,

How are you lovely? Hope all is good with you. What about your job?


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> HOLLY HOLLY HOLLY!!! I've been super busy at work all week & I just looked here & saw!! :happydance: :dance::yipee:
> 
> 
> In other news, little one apparently loves (or hates!) Dr Pepper. I decided to have one this afternoon and after I was about 4 ounces in, she went absolutely BONKERS squirming around. I hadn't ever felt her move so much before. Not even close. :cloud9: I'm afraid I'm going to start an unhealthy daily Dr Pepper ritual just to feel her squirm around. :haha:

that's awesome! so happy the little missy is good and active. have u and DH settled on a name befitting the little princess?


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: April..I feel your pain with the clothes issue..I am now the proud owner of TWO pairs of maternity trousers!! I really have little choice now!

My trip was absolutely lovely thanks for asking everyone...it was cold (as usual) but great to spend some quality times with the nearest and dearest :flower: It's funny..my SIL is also pregnant..three weeks behind me and has this very obvious baby bump that has been there for a few weeks now! I still just look like I had a great Christmas if you know what I mean!! The difference between a first pregnancy and a third I suppose!

My mum is coming on a treat these days too so that was great to see :cloud9: and my MIL, whose 70th birthday it was, was on top of the world with all the celebrations and attention. It was lovely. We all put money in and got her a Links of London bracelet with an individual charm from each of us. She was :cry:ing.

What a lucky lady I am having all this happiness...must not take any of it for granted eh?

:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :haha: April..I feel your pain with the clothes issue..I am now the proud owner of TWO pairs of maternity trousers!! I really have little choice now!
> 
> My trip was absolutely lovely thanks for asking everyone...it was cold (as usual) but great to spend some quality times with the nearest and dearest :flower: It's funny..my SIL is also pregnant..three weeks behind me and has this very obvious baby bump that has been there for a few weeks now! I still just look like I had a great Christmas if you know what I mean!! The difference between a first pregnancy and a third I suppose!
> 
> My mum is coming on a treat these days too so that was great to see :cloud9: and my MIL, whose 70th birthday it was, was on top of the world with all the celebrations and attention. It was lovely. We all put money in and got her a Links of London bracelet with an individual charm from each of us. She was :cry:ing.
> 
> What a lucky lady I am having all this happiness...must not take any of it for granted eh?
> 
> :kiss:

ah that so nice that you had a lovely time! 
i totally agree with the difference between first and third pregnancy i will try and upload a pic altho the pic doesnt do any justice to the actual size x


----------



## mummyApril

it looks like bloat but im breathing in lol and i normally have a flat stomach (how many more excuses can i make) lol x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00357-20110202-0026.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :haha: April..I feel your pain with the clothes issue..I am now the proud owner of TWO pairs of maternity trousers!! I really have little choice now!
> 
> My trip was absolutely lovely thanks for asking everyone...it was cold (as usual) but great to spend some quality times with the nearest and dearest :flower: It's funny..my SIL is also pregnant..three weeks behind me and has this very obvious baby bump that has been there for a few weeks now! I still just look like I had a great Christmas if you know what I mean!! The difference between a first pregnancy and a third I suppose!
> 
> My mum is coming on a treat these days too so that was great to see :cloud9: and my MIL, whose 70th birthday it was, was on top of the world with all the celebrations and attention. It was lovely. We all put money in and got her a Links of London bracelet with an individual charm from each of us. She was :cry:ing.
> 
> What a lucky lady I am having all this happiness...must not take any of it for granted eh?
> 
> :kiss:

Absolutely do NOT take any of it for granted love. I remind myself that it only takes one disaster (however big or small) to cause everything to turn to rubble at your feet. Not saying you can't rebuild if that happens but still... keeping things in perspective.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs: 

In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Also Kit- That is a lovely huge set of responses. :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:

i didnt have any bump like this with the girls maybe its gas haha, were you big with the girls? x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> it looks like bloat but im breathing in lol and i normally have a flat stomach (how many more excuses can i make) lol x

Wow..that's a cute bump you have there!! I will update my pot pic maybe tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> it looks like bloat but im breathing in lol and i normally have a flat stomach (how many more excuses can i make) lol x
> 
> Wow..that's a cute bump you have there!! I will update my pot pic maybe tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

aw will look forward to it :)


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> *  *steps to the mic and clears throat*  Ahem...*
> 
> *I hereby dedicate this, my 1,100th post to a very special *
> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/191/191536pl7j8cfmeh.gif
> Thanks for always being so positive, kind and supportive!
> 
> 
> Although your current title is
> https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1963/1963589mf03zd9kog.gif
> 
> *I hope u get your  next so you can change your title to *
> https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1951/1951831h0172jdbx6.gif
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
> 
> 
> :friends:https://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/d.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/y.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/u.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/c.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/disco/k.gif:friends:​

NEWBIEEE, you are so sweet :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Thank you so much my lovely for your kindness :flower:.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:

:haha: What you like! I make you worry that you're too big...April makes you worry that you're too small....where will it all end :winkwink: You'll be perfectly bumpified for you my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> i didnt have any bump like this with the girls maybe its gas haha, were you big with the girls? xClick to expand...

I had a DEFINITE bump with my second by 3 months. I thought I was big but I was told I wasn't. Here's a pic with my second at about 7 or 8 months... can't be sure. :shrug: I'm worrying now because I'm revisiting the doctor saying that bebe was measuring small. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







seven or eight.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Also Kit- That is a lovely huge set of responses. :thumbup: :flower:

Thank you Molly...well, I missed so much, 'twould be rude not to :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I can't wait for a bump pic! :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> :haha: What you like! I make you worry that you're too big...April makes you worry that you're too small....where will it all end :winkwink: You'll be perfectly bumpified for you my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

Aye! But she's more like I am! Two girls, on her third... I should be more... like... that. *sniff* :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> i didnt have any bump like this with the girls maybe its gas haha, were you big with the girls? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a DEFINITE bump with my second by 3 months. I thought I was big but I was told I wasn't. Here's a pic with my second at about 7 or 8 months... can't be sure. :shrug: I'm worrying now because I'm revisiting the doctor saying that bebe was measuring small. :nope:Click to expand...

Ah now, never fear. Before you know it you'll have a big old bump and you'll be thinking "can't believe I was worrying about being too small"..you'll see! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April- What do you think? Is that big for seven or eight months? Or small? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> i didnt have any bump like this with the girls maybe its gas haha, were you big with the girls? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a DEFINITE bump with my second by 3 months. I thought I was big but I was told I wasn't. Here's a pic with my second at about 7 or 8 months... can't be sure. :shrug: I'm worrying now because I'm revisiting the doctor saying that bebe was measuring small. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah now, never fear. Before you know it you'll have a big old bump and you'll be thinking "can't believe I was worrying about being too small"..you'll see! :hugs:Click to expand...

You are probably right... blessed hormones won't let me see reason. :growlmad:


----------



## emandi

Just want to say hello to all of you, missing you :cry:.
Computer still not fixed, doesn't look good :nope:. And my DH works on his mac most of the time. So sad.
I want want want new computer :brat::brat::brat:.

Lots of love to you all, thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit such a lovely post. I'm not too bad now, I'm entertaining the idea that my temps are low because they just are :shrug: :shrug: anyway I'll see! 

I had another phone call about a job, like buses eh? I might have another interview :yipee: hopefully I will and then I obviously have better chance...

When I get in the new house I will put my legs in the air! April :thumbup: loving the pot! That's your beanie :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok ladies, I need to go to bed now. I can't tell you how much I missed you all and I was so looking forward to catching up! Mission accomplished I think. I can sleep soundly tonight :thumbup:

Good night, and I will see you tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:flower: emandi we miss you too. I'm sure you'll have a working laptop in no time :thumbup: I miss you too...


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> :flower: emandi we miss you too. I'm sure you'll have a working laptop in no time :thumbup: I miss you too...

Thank you Jaynie :flower:.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> i didnt have any bump like this with the girls maybe its gas haha, were you big with the girls? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a DEFINITE bump with my second by 3 months. I thought I was big but I was told I wasn't. Here's a pic with my second at about 7 or 8 months... can't be sure. :shrug: I'm worrying now because I'm revisiting the doctor saying that bebe was measuring small. :nope:Click to expand...

when i went for my 6 week scan they also told me baby was measuring small saying i was only just 5 weeks which i knew was wrong (i was 6 weeks +3) try not to worry sweet every pregnancy is different xx


----------



## emandi

Sleep well Kit :flower:, good night to you and to all other turtles.
Have to go too, busy day ahead.
And you US turtles have a great rest of the day :flower:.
:hi:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- What do you think? Is that big for seven or eight months? Or small? :shrug:

for me that is quite big as i was tiny but id say pretty much average for a normal (im not normal lol) pregnancy xx


----------



## Mollykins

Night Kit! And all you other lovely turtles. You too Emandi- miss you bunches.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ok ladies, I need to go to bed now. I can't tell you how much I missed you all and I was so looking forward to catching up! Mission accomplished I think. I can sleep soundly tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Good night, and I will see you tomorrow :hugs::kiss:

good night sweet x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- What do you think? Is that big for seven or eight months? Or small? :shrug:
> 
> for me that is quite big as i was tiny but id say pretty much average for a normal (im not normal lol) pregnancy xxClick to expand...

I thought I was huge as well... but :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

What a lovely post by Kit... thank you for thinking of me :kiss:
I'm glad you had a lovely time on your trip!


----------



## mummyApril

well good night my lovelies i will speak to you all soon and Molly you will have a lovely bump in no time its probably a boy! xx


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm :cold:
> 
> Me too but my mum got me a really cosy blanket for Christmas which I'm snuggled under:cloud9:Click to expand...

My OH bought me a slanket it's amazing!


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Ok, I've got some making up to do comments wise..y'all ready??? :winkwink:
> 
> :wave: *Luna* - Sorry AF showed lovely :cry: BUT now you can stop wondering what's going the heck on and get planning/wee-ing on some stuff :thumbup: Fanatastic timing for the trip to Victoria for Valentines...the big O will most definitely not go to waste!! :happydance: Loved the pic of your doggie :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Molly* - :wohoo: for One Born Every Minute!! Compulsive yet horrifying (at times) viewing :shock: Can't wait to hear your thought if you do watch it! Hope you're feeling tip top again m'love and glad the ms is subsiding a little :thumbup: Also, I'm sure you don't look like "dog poo" in your pic that you don't like but I'm not a fan of myself in pics so I get how you feel :nope: - bet you're GORGE anyway :flower: Hope DD is better too :kiss::hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Newbie* - YAY :happydance: for actively TTC again!! "Mwahaha" :lol: at your dastardly plan that worked a treat!!!! Also...love the fact you "pulled a Kit" and :ninja: the 15,000th post :rofl:...oh, and my thorny branch is in the post :winkwink: As someone else said..you MUST embrace your 30th birthday..you and OH! For sure, before you know it, you will wish you were back there again (take it from one who knows :jo:) That OPK is looking prety good too m'ove..I'm no expert but I don't think it'll be long till the big O! :thumbup: I would certainly concur with the opinion of someone else (can't remember who sorry :blush:) that 2nd Tri is much better than 1st, and I imagine will be better than 3rd (simply because you spend 1st wanting to vom and 3rd the size of a heffalump):hugs:
> 
> :wave: *emandi* - How are you my lovely? All good I hope with you and Em'? I'm very glad you have decided to conceive this cycle, I really did wonder when you'd get round to making that decision! :winkwink: Also, I hope the lappy lives again!:hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Rachael* - hello there! Yay for your mittelschmerz!! It's a great start! Good luck :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *newmummy* - Awwwww :awww: you have a little peach now :cloud9: Hope you are feeling much better now...the turtles have been very poorly in my absence, this must be remedied immediately! :ban::hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Holly* - Awwww :awww: for your little poppyseed also and latest avatar pic of LO...which in my humble opinion is perhaps one of the best EVER:cloud9: Hope you enjoyed your lunch a la headwear..but more on that to follow (you don't get off the hook so easily:winkwink: Scotland was also bloomin' freezing...froze the pants off me it did but had a loverly time nonetheless thanks for asking :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Jaynie* - :lol: S'ok, you are allowed to dislike Scottish people for whichever reasons you like so long as it's not me :winkwink:..oh, I don't reckon much to Andysulkypants myself anyway :nope: I really don't think you should worry so much about Hypothyroidism m'love. What you consider to be symptoms of it are sooooo vague that I probably wouldn't have even entertained it myself..but you know best and you'll be able to settle on the next step once you have got your results :thumbup: That's a bummer about your interview being moved :growlmad: but I'm sure it just gives you a smidge more time to prepare :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Sarachka* - Thanks so much for miniaturising the siggy's..I shall sort mine out shortly :thumbup: Also, sorry the :witch: arrived too :( I can categorically say that my OH does not have any knowledge of the extent of my B&B addiction either! He knows I'm on here, and I've shown him the odd pic or mentioned the odd piece of info..but that's about it. Not that he'd really be that bothered...... I don't think:blush: And...you, Jaynie, newbie, moomin etc are hardly stragglers with getting your BFP's either...I don't think any of you are LTTTCers, so therefore you can't straggle :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *mummyApril* - You have a prune!! I know, not the most pretty of the fruits, but another step along nonetheless!! I hope you're doing well my lovely :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Moomin* - Sorry about your so called friend lovely...nothing but a complete "numbnuts" if you ask me! What kind of an idiot sends pics like that to you? Sheesh! Anyway, so glad you and Dave's weekend was a success...maybe in more ways than one too??? :happydance: I've been wildly squinting at your 8DPO test...first I thought I couldn't see anything, then I thought I could. Tomorrow = :test:!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Trinity *- Wow...as usual you are working like a wee Trojan! Sorry you and mini-Trin were half starved and now you're under the weather :nope: Look after yourself lovely. That snake was a bit scary being poisonous and all :shock:...brave Ms Trin to the rescue once again!!! Your business move sounds fantastic..I hope it all works out beautifully for you if it's what you want :flower: Also Trin..the pukey thing during labour/pushing...is there any truth in the "surge of hormones" theory? I watched a programme recently and the midwife advised the lady who was giving birth that the reason she was being sick was due to the surge that happens when the body is preparing to push? :shrug::hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Crunchie* - Awwww :awww: for your little mini crunchie...so please you got to see a heartbeat. It's really re-assuring isn't it? What a clever little sweetpea you have there. Hope you're doing ok m'dear :hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Ginge* - Great to see you lovely :flower: Hmmm, I wonder what's up with the cramping? :shrug: Not much fun when you can't pin it down to something specific eh? Also, sorry you missed your appointment after waiting so long :( Still, you and me both have our appointments on the 16th now! :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :wave: *Lissy *- YAY :happydance: for your blueberry and the very best of luck for Friday. All will be just perfect I'm sure but it'll be great for you to hear it for sure eh? :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry if I missed anyone :blush: :hugs:

Hi, thanks, i have my fingers crossed but i'm slightly dubious as i haven't had hardly any CM this month.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> well good night my lovelies i will speak to you all soon and Molly you will have a lovely bump in no time its probably a boy! xx

Thanks sweets! :hugs: Sleep well.


----------



## Mollykins

My OH just informed me that he MIGHT not want to find out the sex of the baby. :shock: Well, that's just fine for him. I will find out and he won't and I won't tell him. :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night kit and everyone in beddy byes :haha: :sleep: soundly... 

Rachael I never get cm it's one of my many ttc wobbles - the turtles will tell you that :blush:

molls- you two are the opposite of me and my oh!! However what the lady says goes in my humble opinion :flower:

I'm off to sleepy land too... Finishing off motd and then hitting the sack!! :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

G'night Jaynie dear. :sleep: well.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Gotta rush off to my class, just wanted to share! :flower:

be back later
:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Get to it newbie 

:sex: :sex: :sex: :blush: :thumbup: 

Quick phone check... Really off now!!


----------



## mummyApril

Is it ever right to say that someone shouldn't be allowed to have their children? Even if they say they love them just not love them enough to protect them? Iv just found out something very disturbing and its upset me a lot! And I don't know if its bad of me to say they shouldn't have their children! :/


----------



## mummyApril

I am off to try and sleep now will speak tomorrow sleep well all and have a good day to the rest xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

I don't think it's wrong b/c I say it all the time! You're just expressing your opinion. It must be something pretty awful from the sound of it :growlmad:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Rachael. said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm :cold:
> 
> Me too but my mum got me a really cosy blanket for Christmas which I'm snuggled under:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH bought me a slanket it's amazing!Click to expand...

Slanket? :shrug: Can u enlighten me pls?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:

OUT! OUT! BE GONE U WORRY WARTS! *OUT OF MOLLY'S HEAD AT ONCE!!*

There, I fixed it! :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Get to it newbie
> 
> :sex: :sex: :sex: :blush: :thumbup:
> 
> Quick phone check... Really off now!!

:-= DH's not due home from work for another 4 or 5 hrs so I must wait to be properly sperminated :haha: I just hope he has enough energy to DTD :nope:

Guess I'll stop spamming the thread now and catch last night's episode of Teen Mom 2

:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Is it ever right to say that someone shouldn't be allowed to have their children? Even if they say they love them just not love them enough to protect them? Iv just found out something very disturbing and its upset me a lot! And I don't know if its bad of me to say they shouldn't have their children! :/

I truly believe that it depends on the circumstances but in short, yes, I do believe that there are some cases where children are better off if removed from their parents care. I'm sorry you are so upset. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay!! Newbie!! You got a smiley!! Aww. Happy day! Or rather... really happy night. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> OUT! OUT! BE GONE U WORRY WARTS! *OUT OF MOLLY'S HEAD AT ONCE!!*
> 
> There, I fixed it! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much Newbie my love. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> OUT! OUT! BE GONE U WORRY WARTS! *OUT OF MOLLY'S HEAD AT ONCE!!*
> 
> There, I fixed it! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Newbie my love. :hugs:Click to expand...

I know it's gotta be rough, especially after being told bubba is measuring small, but try not to think about it doll. Our mind can be our own worst enemy sometimes, I can attest to that! I'm sure all will be well and the next scan will confirm that! :hugs: 

**imagining you with your camera phone sneaking beanie pics** 
https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1836/1836542t7sa122881.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Yay!! Newbie!! You got a smiley!! Aww. Happy day! Or rather... really happy night. :winkwink: :haha:

:happydance:

Experiencing the worst O pains at the moment on my left side. So much so that I'm walking with a slight limp :haha: makes me nervous b/c July was the last time my o pains were this intense. We end up dtd that night and 2 wks later i swore I was pg! Late AF, sore boobs and feeling light headed for 2 days straight. the :witch: finally decided to show and that roller coaster ride began my TTC journey :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Newbie!! You got a smiley!! Aww. Happy day! Or rather... really happy night. :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Experiencing the worst O pains at the moment on my left side. So much so that I'm walking with a slight limp :haha: makes me nervous b/c July was the last time my o pains were this intense. We end up dtd that night and 2 wks later i swore I was pg! Late AF, sore boobs and feeling light headed for 2 days straight. the :witch: finally decided to show and that roller coaster ride began my TTC journey :flower:Click to expand...

You know, Bethany had very intense mittleshmirtz this cycle, first time in a long while if I remember correctly. Good sign I'd say! :thumbup: I'm feeling very confident for you this cycle my lovely.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> OUT! OUT! BE GONE U WORRY WARTS! *OUT OF MOLLY'S HEAD AT ONCE!!*
> 
> There, I fixed it! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Newbie my love. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's gotta be rough, especially after being told bubba is measuring small, but try not to think about it doll. Our mind can be our own worst enemy sometimes, I can attest to that! I'm sure all will be well and the next scan will confirm that! :hugs:
> 
> **imagining you with your camera phone sneaking beanie pics**
> https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1836/1836542t7sa122881.gifClick to expand...

:haha: That will be me sneaking the pics... who knew I'd be the worst paparazzi of my unborn's life? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Look at all the lovely comments!! and we are like kiddies at christmas time!! :haha: thanks for the lovely comments my dear! I certainly missed u! How was your trip

That's exactly it! It's like Santa arriving with a sack full of toys, one for each of us!:dance: I love seeing what toy you others have got too:happydance:
Thanks Kit:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Newbie!! You got a smiley!! Aww. Happy day! Or rather... really happy night. :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Experiencing the worst O pains at the moment on my left side. So much so that I'm walking with a slight limp :haha: makes me nervous b/c July was the last time my o pains were this intense. We end up dtd that night and 2 wks later i swore I was pg! Late AF, sore boobs and feeling light headed for 2 days straight. the :witch: finally decided to show and that roller coaster ride began my TTC journey :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You know, Bethany had very intense mittleshmirtz this cycle, first time in a long while if I remember correctly. Good sign I'd say! :thumbup: I'm feeling very confident for you this cycle my lovely.Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking when I read your post Newbie, I was positively sick from my O this month- I had intense lower backache and AF cramps and at night a slight fever and sickness, and my temp shift was astronomical:wacko: (you can see on my chart) I remember saying to trinitymom that I felt like I was going into labour, not o'ing, and that I must be releasing an egg the size of an ostrich egg. And I too thought I was pregnant the first time I had O like this (august or september I think) so this time I decided it wasn't possible to be pregnant after having such O pains since I wasn't last time:shrug:
You have a good early O there:thumbup: Goodluck- remember to put your bum in the sky afterwards:headspin:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

AF is officially a day late so I decided I was allowed to test again:blush: but to be honest it was in part to remind/reassure me that I'm pregnant, I don't feel it at all:shrug: The lines came up quick so I'm reassured, and I'll summon up the courage to phone my bitchy obgyn today for an appointment:argh:


I had a funny thought making my breakfast- people like us who spend alot of time on ttc threads must often accidentally say to their doctors that "my period is late and I did a home pregnancy test and it was a BFP" and the docs must think wtf's a "BFP" ??!!! :haha:

*Emandi* I thought you had a netbook like me? Is it broken?:cry: Come back soon! You're conceiving this cycle too, don't want to miss that:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly bump size often doesn't have anything to do with the size of the baby- fluid and fat tissue and morphology etc affect it too. My BF and I were pregnant at the same time and she was always being told her bump wasn't big enough, she had a healthy 3.9kg boy pop out of it though!! And they kept telling me that Holly was too small from the scans but you saw the big beachball bump I had:shrug: She just had more room to move than my friend's baby, small baby in a big tum, and my friend had a big baby in a small tum:haha:
I weigh about 47kgs for 5'6" so you can't really call me fat but I have a pot since I had LO :blush: So I'm curious to see what it will do this time. Swell up pretty quick I guess.


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/b/3/8/222/8222857_ritts_tumbleweed_b.jpg

Well I enjoyed my tumbleweed tea :coffee: Catch you later m'loves:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Wow it's Thursday already. As tired as I am and as much as I'd like it to be Saturday already, I must give the universe credit for making this week go quickly. 

Last night we had a brief ttc chat and he's very philosophical abt it all and believes it will happen when the time is right. But we are going to try sperm meets egg this month - every other day until you get a positive OPK and then thundersperms are go every day for 3 days. I've even asked to have 14 & 15 of feb off work!! Then after the important week is over we can "get on it every day". I'll use my preseed more. I'm pretty sure the reason it didn't work this time is bc we didn't have sex the day after my positive OPK bc he'd had the bad news about his mum and was really upset.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> AF is officially a day late so I decided I was allowed to test again:blush: but to be honest it was in part to remind/reassure me that I'm pregnant, I don't feel it at all:shrug: The lines came up quick so I'm reassured, and I'll summon up the courage to phone my bitchy obgyn today for an appointment:argh:
> View attachment 163923
> 
> 
> I had a funny thought making my breakfast- people like us who spend alot of time on ttc threads must often accidentally say to their doctors that "my period is late and I did a home pregnancy test and it was a BFP" and the docs must think wtf's a "BFP" ??!!! :haha:
> 
> *Emandi* I thought you had a netbook like me? Is it broken?:cry: Come back soon! You're conceiving this cycle too, don't want to miss that:growlmad:

I told my doctor (when she asked) that I tested the morning of the 28th and phoned into her office for bloods same day. Her response while looking at my chart, "So you tested around the time your period was expected then." "Yes ma'am", I said. :haha: No need to tell her I was testing on the 25th... she'd think me mad and tell me "that's far too early to test" with a reproachful look. :wacko: 

In regards to your comment about accidentally slipping out with the word, "bfp"... I talk to my OH a bit about the thread- if something monumental happens or I read something funny while he's in the room and I feel the need to explain why I'm laughing for no apparent reason. I find it odd to say "bfp" or "OH" out loud but I say it anyway and then my OH says, "And what's an LO again?" :haha: Sweet man, humours me. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh yuck... I have an olive. :sick: I mean... that's not right to say is it?? :nope: NO worries little Logan (please be a Logan!) you will be a lime in no time. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Wow it's Thursday already. As tired as I am and as much as I'd like it to be Saturday already, I must give the universe credit for making this week go quickly.
> 
> Last night we had a brief ttc chat and he's very philosophical abt it all and believes it will happen when the time is right. But we are going to try sperm meets egg this month - every other day until you get a positive OPK and then thundersperms are go every day for 3 days. I've even asked to have 14 & 15 of feb off work!! Then after the important week is over we can "get on it every day". I'll use my preseed more. I'm pretty sure the reason it didn't work this time is bc we didn't have sex the day after my positive OPK bc he'd had the bad news about his mum and was really upset.

I hope you catch that eggy this time Sarachka! You and OH seem to have a good plan in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Good night all... I must sleep. I have a bit of a headache and it's 20 minutes til midnight! :dohh: Hope you all have a marvelous start to your day and I will catch up with you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 163863
> 
> 
> View attachment 163865
> 
> 
> Gotta rush off to my class, just wanted to share! :flower:
> 
> be back later
> :kiss:

Yipppppeee newbie !!!!

Morning girls have a good one ! Nearly feel asleep at my desk yesterday ! Must try harder today x


----------



## firstbaby25

Aren't we all in good spirits today :flower:

Holly such beautiful getting darker by the day lines that you have there! 

:hi: Molly - I like it when you are here in the morning or Luna but without meaning to offend, it's odd to me to go to bed and you are here and you are here when I get back... Do you notice that too? I also read them as initials DD/DSS/DD etc etc :haha: 

Sarachka! You saucy devil you... I'm still in 2 minds what to do but I think I am going to have a go this month and accept my gift from the universe if it's meant to be :shrug: :haha: 

Morning everyone - i'm looking after my sisters cat Missy and she is such a needy cat :awww: :shrug: feels weird being on my own - I don't know what to do with myself :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> AF is officially a day late so I decided I was allowed to test again:blush: but to be honest it was in part to remind/reassure me that I'm pregnant, I don't feel it at all:shrug: The lines came up quick so I'm reassured, and I'll summon up the courage to phone my bitchy obgyn today for an appointment:argh:
> View attachment 163923
> 
> 
> I had a funny thought making my breakfast- people like us who spend alot of time on ttc threads must often accidentally say to their doctors that "my period is late and I did a home pregnancy test and it was a BFP" and the docs must think wtf's a "BFP" ??!!! :haha:
> 
> *Emandi* I thought you had a netbook like me? Is it broken?:cry: Come back soon! You're conceiving this cycle too, don't want to miss that:growlmad:

Nice lines !


----------



## firstbaby25

good night Molly! Sleep well I hope you feel just wonderful - when you join us on Thursday! :D


----------



## mummyApril

Good Morning everyone am just about to do the school run and then i shall be back i have my little bubi off school today as she has conjunctivitis :( poor lil mite but snuggle on sofa day for us :) speak to you all when i get back hope youre all good this morning xx


----------



## Sarachka

Wow it's Thursday already. As tired as I am and as much as I'd like it to be Saturday already, I must give the universe credit for making this week go quickly. 

Last night we had a brief ttc chat and he's very philosophical abt it all and believes it will happen when the time is right. But we are going to try sperm meets egg this month - every other day until you get a positive OPK and then thundersperms are go every day for 3 days. I've even asked to have 14 & 15 of feb off work!! Then after the important week is over we can "get on it every day". I'll use my preseed more. I'm pretty sure the reason it didn't work this time is bc we didn't have sex the day after my positive OPK bc he'd had the bad news about his mum and was really upset.


----------



## firstbaby25

Is you computer tripping sarachka?


----------



## Sarachka

My iPhone has schizophrenia!


----------



## HollyMonkey

night Molly! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!! :flower:

Had a lovely sleep in my own bed..nothing like it eh? Hope everyone is well today and all the illnesses have bugged off!! 

I have a lot of catching up to do today so I'm not sure if I'll get on here much today, but I will be back on around lunch time for sure :thumbup:

Sarachka...loving your "in stereo" posts :haha: What's going on with that?

Newbie...:wohoo: I just love a smiley face of a Thursday morning! You know what to do m'love :winkwink:

Holly...they are some unmistakable lines now eh? :happydance: Good luck with the dodgy OBGYN :wacko:

Molly...hope you're embracing your lil' bump no matter what size it is...don't worry so much :hugs: PS..I love olives :munch:

April...no, I don't think it's wrong to have a view where you see bad things going on and children are at risk of say neglect etc. I don't know what the situation is but I hope you're not stressing :hugs:

Jaynie...hello lovely, hope you have a good day and say "Miaow" to Missy for me :winkwink:

Everyone else....hello and have a great day! :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly..I meant to say, I snorted with laughter at your change of comment on the front page for my "indiscression" with the 7,000th post.."ninja confusion" :haha: Love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Good Morning everyone am just about to do the school run and then i shall be back i have my little bubi off school today as she has conjunctivitis :( poor lil mite but snuggle on sofa day for us :) speak to you all when i get back hope youre all good this morning xx

Poor sausage, hope it clears up soon, but the snuggling's nice.:cloud9: My LO and I had a snuggle this morning- I think she ate her breakfast too quickly and was a bit windy, like when she was a tiny baby, so we had a 'windy go away' cuddle on the sofa and she's all better now:awww: You can have a 'conjuctivitis go away' cuddle!:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

morning Kit! 

Hope work isn't too hard on you :awww: and that it flies by and you can get some quality bnb time! I've banished the cat outside as she was dribbling on my face :haha: she just doesn't let up... Adam hates cats too :cry: I like them but all he's interested in is having a baby and then getting a dog. In fact I think he's so keen to do the baby stuff because I said that a baby has to come first I just think it will be easier... 

Sarachka I hate my iPhone certainly not getting another one but I do like having a smart phone...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: april forgot to say last night you are allowed to think what you want! I have several opinions on lots of things. I hate going to my BIL's cause they are bad parents but I still don't think their kids would be better off without as apparently ss have been involved when I wasn't around... They are the type of parents that are frustrating to watch! 

My sister has no toothpaste (I feel this is something you would tell people as a rule it's the only thing I don't bring) :brat: I have a mouth like all kinds of proverbials!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm monging today https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Reflexion/reflexion-gratte.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: april forgot to say last night you are allowed to think what you want! I have several opinions on lots of things. I hate going to my BIL's cause they are bad parents but I still don't think their kids would be better off without as apparently ss have been involved when I wasn't around... They are the type of parents that are frustrating to watch!
> 
> My sister has no toothpaste (I feel this is something you would tell people as a rule it's the only thing I don't bring) :brat: I have a mouth like all kinds of proverbials!!

Does your sister have bicarbonate of soda? You can clean your teeth with that:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Wow it's Thursday already. As tired as I am and as much as I'd like it to be Saturday already, I must give the universe credit for making this week go quickly.
> 
> Last night we had a brief ttc chat and he's very philosophical abt it all and believes it will happen when the time is right. But we are going to try sperm meets egg this month - every other day until you get a positive OPK and then thundersperms are go every day for 3 days. I've even asked to have 14 & 15 of feb off work!! Then after the important week is over we can "get on it every day". I'll use my preseed more. I'm pretty sure the reason it didn't work this time is bc we didn't have sex the day after my positive OPK bc he'd had the bad news about his mum and was really upset.

You'll get to BnB addict status in half the time with your double posts:wacko: You've got a valentine conception coming up, that's very romantic:kiss: And just as well you've got preseed, otherwise you could get some bad friction burns with the timetable you have there:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sooooo Miss HollyMonkeytheresnowayI'mpregoandthatsthatpants.......I mean, there's being slightly adrift of the correct and then there's completely all at sea without a clue despite what any wise turtle may say :smug: :winkwink:

Also...call that a hat? I did say that it would need to be one of LO's woolly ones with pompoms etc on...only a hearty feast will suffice when it comes to hat eating :winkwink::haha:

Ohhhhh, there's mileage in this teasing I think :haha::happydance::tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone due to O on the 18th February?


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: I think lube definitely helps with the sperm meets egg plan! 

Holly my sister is the younger out of the two of us and she barely has food in her cupboards. Everything is Erin's basically... But no she's nothing like me... I'm going to get dressed and go out and get some she lives like on top of the village... It's lovely I might get a nice sandwich and 'ponder' and make the most of it! 

I've overtook a few on the thread in terms of posts and I am continually reminded that I definitely need a job! I hope one of them comes good... 

OMG - the other job that is interested is a part time 20 hour a week accounts assistant job, how good would that be with me TTC?? Literally just hope I get that one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sooooo Miss HollyMonkeytheresnowayI'mpregoandthatsthatpants.......I mean, there's being slightly adrift of the correct and then there's completely all at sea without a clue despite what any wise turtle may say :smug: :winkwink:
> 
> Also...call that a hat? I did say that it would need to be one of LO's woolly ones with pompoms etc on...only a hearty feast will suffice when it comes to hat eating :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Ohhhhh, there's mileage in this teasing I think :haha::happydance::tease:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif
I'm not here


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Anyone due to O on the 18th February?

:nope: 

Why? I am due to O in 6 days ish but my cycle was messed up last time :shrug: so I dunno... Was this your projected O day if not preggers?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka...I meant to say about your plan for this month..good one! The only thing is, when you said you thought the reason it didn't work last cycle was because you didn't BD the day after the positive OPK...not true my love. You and OH BD more than any of the rest of us I think and you would definitely have been covered either side. I just don't like the thought of you or anyone else being hard on themselves imagining what they "did wrong" when it's just not like that. Look how many times people do everything right and it still takes time. You are doing everything you can and it will work when the time is right :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't stand those women on ttc and pregnancy forums who say that you need symptoms to get a positive test, and believe they can't possibly be pregnant just because their boobs don't hurt. :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I must admit Kit, I agree - some people with have gotten pregnant with the amount you :sex: last cycle Sarachka! It's just people say it only takes one and the mantra should be it takes the *right* one! I think that Hallymonkeydoubtfulpants has taught me that! She tried for a while and mentioned not long ago that she was off to see a FS and now here she is missing her :af: :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyone due to O on the 18th February?
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Why? I am due to O in 6 days ish but my cycle was messed up last time :shrug: so I dunno... Was this your projected O day if not preggers?Click to expand...

No it's just it's a full moon, and with LO and this time I conceived on a full moon (couldn't tell you for my mc:shrug:) and my cycles are really lunar guided. I was kind of hoping to fall pregnant on a full moon ovulation since that's how it happened with LO.And I'm not even one of those new agey types but it does seem to influence my fertility and menstrual cycles alot:shrug:

Hey I even posted shots of the moon that night of my full moon insomnia when I'd just welcomed Emily onboard, Lunalady was online, appropriately!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't stand those women on ttc and pregnancy forums who say that you need symptoms to get a positive test, and believe they can't possibly be pregnant just because their boobs don't hurt. :shrug:

Oooo, I know! I mean it really borders on the ridiculous....especially when they have clever friends telling them otherwise :amartass: Do we actually know anyone like that?? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyone due to O on the 18th February?
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Why? I am due to O in 6 days ish but my cycle was messed up last time :shrug: so I dunno... Was this your projected O day if not preggers?Click to expand...
> 
> No it's just it's a full moon, and with LO and this time I conceived on a full moon (couldn't tell you for my mc:shrug:) and my cycles are really lunar guided. I was kind of hoping to fall pregnant on a full moon ovulation since that's how it happened with LO.And I'm not even one of those new agey types but it does seem to influence my fertility and menstrual cycles alot:shrug:
> 
> Hey I even posted shots of the moon that night of my full moon insomnia when I'd just welcomed Emily onboard, Lunalady was online, appropriately!!Click to expand...

Yes you did! It was beautiful and it retrospect I was going to suggest your insomnia as a bit of a symptom?! 

My mum subscribes to this.. She thinks that people have babies with similar birthdays and *those* people are influenced by the moon and things... She's a bit more logical than me and thinks that we are all 'more' fertile at certain times of the year. She has me and Ash and we were both *due* in August and her best friend has two girls both in October! She's nervous that Ash will have December/New year babies!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't stand those women on ttc and pregnancy forums who say that you need symptoms to get a positive test, and believe they can't possibly be pregnant just because their boobs don't hurt. :shrug:
> 
> Oooo, I know! I mean it really borders on the ridiculous....especially when they have clever friends telling them otherwise :amartass: Do we actually know anyone like that?? :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't know anyone like that personally, just seen them on other threads, and I don't think we'd have that type stick around long in our thread since they're probably generally a bit stupid and we'd :tease: them alot, not that we're mean, but on a ttc thread where it's just so obvious that women can get BFP's without a single sign...well I think I'd be a bit impatient with Simon Cowell types who were really strict on having symptoms.
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyone due to O on the 18th February?
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Why? I am due to O in 6 days ish but my cycle was messed up last time :shrug: so I dunno... Was this your projected O day if not preggers?Click to expand...
> 
> No it's just it's a full moon, and with LO and this time I conceived on a full moon (couldn't tell you for my mc:shrug:) and my cycles are really lunar guided. I was kind of hoping to fall pregnant on a full moon ovulation since that's how it happened with LO.And I'm not even one of those new agey types but it does seem to influence my fertility and menstrual cycles alot:shrug:
> 
> Hey I even posted shots of the moon that night of my full moon insomnia when I'd just welcomed Emily onboard, Lunalady was online, appropriately!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did! It was beautiful and it retrospect I was going to suggest your insomnia as a bit of a symptom?!
> 
> My mum subscribes to this.. She thinks that people have babies with similar birthdays and *those* people are influenced by the moon and things... She's a bit more logical than me and thinks that we are all 'more' fertile at certain times of the year. She has me and Ash and we were both *due* in August and her best friend has two girls both in October! She's nervous that Ash will have December/New year babies!Click to expand...

My mc was February conception, Holly was April, and now January/February- maybe I only conceive in cold months in the early part of the year? :shrug: A year to the day after my mc I had my positive test for LO. The Universe is always speaking! You might have a December baby!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Catch you later girls:flower: off to settle :baby: for her morning snoozle:sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just phoned my scary obgyn, appointment next Thursday :argh:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!! :flower:
> 
> Had a lovely sleep in my own bed..nothing like it eh? Hope everyone is well today and all the illnesses have bugged off!!
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do today so I'm not sure if I'll get on here much today, but I will be back on around lunch time for sure :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka...loving your "in stereo" posts :haha: What's going on with that?
> 
> Newbie...:wohoo: I just love a smiley face of a Thursday morning! You know what to do m'love :winkwink:
> 
> Holly...they are some unmistakable lines now eh? :happydance: Good luck with the dodgy OBGYN :wacko:
> 
> Molly...hope you're embracing your lil' bump no matter what size it is...don't worry so much :hugs: PS..I love olives :munch:
> 
> April...no, I don't think it's wrong to have a view where you see bad things going on and children are at risk of say neglect etc. I don't know what the situation is but I hope you're not stressing :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie...hello lovely, hope you have a good day and say "Miaow" to Missy for me :winkwink:
> 
> Everyone else....hello and have a great day! :thumbup::kiss:

trying not to think too much on it obviously social are involved etc but i doubt they will take them away in this situation i feel the parents are to blame they put their child in danger (half knowingly) and it just made me very angry, sometimes i hate this world x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone am just about to do the school run and then i shall be back i have my little bubi off school today as she has conjunctivitis :( poor lil mite but snuggle on sofa day for us :) speak to you all when i get back hope youre all good this morning xx
> 
> Poor sausage, hope it clears up soon, but the snuggling's nice.:cloud9: My LO and I had a snuggle this morning- I think she ate her breakfast too quickly and was a bit windy, like when she was a tiny baby, so we had a 'windy go away' cuddle on the sofa and she's all better now:awww: You can have a 'conjuctivitis go away' cuddle!:hugs:Click to expand...

ahh bless her :) yes we are all snuggled up at the moment and LO even suggested a after lunch nap! im very happy about that lol she is my snuggly baby :) x


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> You'll get to BnB addict status in half the time with your double posts:wacko: You've got a valentine conception coming up, that's very romantic:kiss: And just as well you've got preseed, otherwise you could get some bad friction burns with the timetable you have there:haha:

Holly our new schedule is a dramatically reduced schedule! It will give my carpet burns chanc to heal! Lol



kit_cat said:


> Sarachka...I meant to say about your plan for this month..good one! The only thing is, when you said you thought the reason it didn't work last cycle was because you didn't BD the day after the positive OPK...not true my love. You and OH BD more than any of the rest of us I think and you would definitely have been covered either side. I just don't like the thought of you or anyone else being hard on themselves imagining what they "did wrong" when it's just not like that. Look how many times people do everything right and it still takes time. You are doing everything you can and it will work when the time is right :hugs:

Thanks for the pep talk kit, you're he sweetest. BUT to be honest the thought of that day bein the deciding factor is comforting to me. It is a clear reason why, and was not my fault. I prefer that thought to "it just wasn't the right time" ya know. I think we do it too much so his already weak swimmers are diluted even further.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: april forgot to say last night you are allowed to think what you want! I have several opinions on lots of things. I hate going to my BIL's cause they are bad parents but I still don't think their kids would be better off without as apparently ss have been involved when I wasn't around... They are the type of parents that are frustrating to watch!
> 
> My sister has no toothpaste (I feel this is something you would tell people as a rule it's the only thing I don't bring) :brat: I have a mouth like all kinds of proverbials!!

erm does she have no teeth? lol 
sometimes the child is better off without being taken away but with this certain person seems to be one thing after the other, i just hope the right thing is done x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyone due to O on the 18th February?
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Why? I am due to O in 6 days ish but my cycle was messed up last time :shrug: so I dunno... Was this your projected O day if not preggers?Click to expand...
> 
> No it's just it's a full moon, and with LO and this time I conceived on a full moon (couldn't tell you for my mc:shrug:) and my cycles are really lunar guided. I was kind of hoping to fall pregnant on a full moon ovulation since that's how it happened with LO.And I'm not even one of those new agey types but it does seem to influence my fertility and menstrual cycles alot:shrug:
> 
> Hey I even posted shots of the moon that night of my full moon insomnia when I'd just welcomed Emily onboard, Lunalady was online, appropriately!!Click to expand...

i remember seeing that photo! x


----------



## Rachael.

newbie_ttc said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm :cold:
> 
> Me too but my mum got me a really cosy blanket for Christmas which I'm snuggled under:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH bought me a slanket it's amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> Slanket? :shrug: Can u enlighten me pls?Click to expand...

Its a blanket with arms!
 



Attached Files:







Slanket_Chocolate_400.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm :cold:
> 
> Me too but my mum got me a really cosy blanket for Christmas which I'm snuggled under:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH bought me a slanket it's amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> Slanket? :shrug: Can u enlighten me pls?Click to expand...
> 
> Its a blanket with arms!Click to expand...

As modelled by Rachael's DH:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew! What a busy morning! I've just woken up from an hour and half's nap:blush: And it's not even a symptom, except of laziness. I wasn't even tired, but LO was asleep and I just felt like being all cosy so I snuggled up under my sleeveless blanket and :sleep::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyone due to O on the 18th February?
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Why? I am due to O in 6 days ish but my cycle was messed up last time :shrug: so I dunno... Was this your projected O day if not preggers?Click to expand...
> 
> No it's just it's a full moon, and with LO and this time I conceived on a full moon (couldn't tell you for my mc:shrug:) and my cycles are really lunar guided. I was kind of hoping to fall pregnant on a full moon ovulation since that's how it happened with LO.And I'm not even one of those new agey types but it does seem to influence my fertility and menstrual cycles alot:shrug:
> 
> Hey I even posted shots of the moon that night of my full moon insomnia when I'd just welcomed Emily onboard, Lunalady was online, appropriately!!Click to expand...

I remember, I remember!!! It was particularly bright and beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: april forgot to say last night you are allowed to think what you want! I have several opinions on lots of things. I hate going to my BIL's cause they are bad parents but I still don't think their kids would be better off without as apparently ss have been involved when I wasn't around... They are the type of parents that are frustrating to watch!
> 
> My sister has no toothpaste (I feel this is something you would tell people as a rule it's the only thing I don't bring) :brat: I have a mouth like all kinds of proverbials!!
> 
> erm does she have no teeth? lol
> sometimes the child is better off without being taken away but with this certain person seems to be one thing after the other, i just hope the right thing is done xClick to expand...

Ha! she definitely has teeth! I hope your DD feels better soon... I'm having a very lazy day, my trip to the village only lasted 30 mins! :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You'll get to BnB addict status in half the time with your double posts:wacko: You've got a valentine conception coming up, that's very romantic:kiss: And just as well you've got preseed, otherwise you could get some bad friction burns with the timetable you have there:haha:
> 
> Holly our new schedule is a dramatically reduced schedule! It will give my carpet burns chanc to heal! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka...I meant to say about your plan for this month..good one! The only thing is, when you said you thought the reason it didn't work last cycle was because you didn't BD the day after the positive OPK...not true my love. You and OH BD more than any of the rest of us I think and you would definitely have been covered either side. I just don't like the thought of you or anyone else being hard on themselves imagining what they "did wrong" when it's just not like that. Look how many times people do everything right and it still takes time. You are doing everything you can and it will work when the time is right :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the pep talk kit, you're he sweetest. BUT to be honest the thought of that day bein the deciding factor is comforting to me. It is a clear reason why, and was not my fault. I prefer that thought to "it just wasn't the right time" ya know. I think we do it too much so his already weak swimmers are diluted even further.Click to expand...

Remember to do it in the front hole and not the back one *Sarachka*


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't stand those women on ttc and pregnancy forums who say that you need symptoms to get a positive test, and believe they can't possibly be pregnant just because their boobs don't hurt. :shrug:
> 
> Oooo, I know! I mean it really borders on the ridiculous....especially when they have clever friends telling them otherwise :amartass: Do we actually know anyone like that?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know anyone like that personally, just seen them on other threads, and I don't think we'd have that type stick around long in our thread since they're probably generally a bit stupid and we'd :tease: them alot, not that we're mean, but on a ttc thread where it's just so obvious that women can get BFP's without a single sign...well I think I'd be a bit impatient with Simon Cowell types who were really strict on having symptoms.
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifClick to expand...

:haha: Think you're right!


----------



## Crunchie

I have a pink slanket !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: april forgot to say last night you are allowed to think what you want! I have several opinions on lots of things. I hate going to my BIL's cause they are bad parents but I still don't think their kids would be better off without as apparently ss have been involved when I wasn't around... They are the type of parents that are frustrating to watch!
> 
> My sister has no toothpaste (I feel this is something you would tell people as a rule it's the only thing I don't bring) :brat: I have a mouth like all kinds of proverbials!!
> 
> erm does she have no teeth? lol
> sometimes the child is better off without being taken away but with this certain person seems to be one thing after the other, i just hope the right thing is done xClick to expand...
> 
> Ha! she definitely has teeth! I hope your DD feels better soon... I'm having a very lazy day, my trip to the village only lasted 30 mins! :DClick to expand...

Lazy bones, lazy bones:tease: I'm going to try going out this afternoon and seeing humans, 2nd day in a row:argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I have a pink slanket !!!!

I could sew sleeves onto mine so as not to be left out:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You'll get to BnB addict status in half the time with your double posts:wacko: You've got a valentine conception coming up, that's very romantic:kiss: And just as well you've got preseed, otherwise you could get some bad friction burns with the timetable you have there:haha:
> 
> Holly our new schedule is a dramatically reduced schedule! It will give my carpet burns chanc to heal! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka...I meant to say about your plan for this month..good one! The only thing is, when you said you thought the reason it didn't work last cycle was because you didn't BD the day after the positive OPK...not true my love. You and OH BD more than any of the rest of us I think and you would definitely have been covered either side. I just don't like the thought of you or anyone else being hard on themselves imagining what they "did wrong" when it's just not like that. Look how many times people do everything right and it still takes time. You are doing everything you can and it will work when the time is right :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the pep talk kit, you're he sweetest. BUT to be honest the thought of that day bein the deciding factor is comforting to me. It is a clear reason why, and was not my fault. I prefer that thought to "it just wasn't the right time" ya know. I think we do it too much so his already weak swimmers are diluted even further.Click to expand...

Yeah, I get it. You're a bit like me in that respect...find it easier to deal with things if you can fathom a reason why. However...if I get a sniff of you giving yourself a hard time there will be :trouble: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I have a pink slanket !!!!

Isn't that a planket? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a delicious lunch, I was so hungry that I had a 3 course meal. For starters I had a crispy cycling helmet,

then my main course was a thick warming corduroy and fur chapka,

and then for dessert I had a strawberry mohair and pompoms delight.

'Twas yum.:munch:

Is that better Kit?:winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Bethany - that's really cheered me! I feel so redundant/inadequate today - i'm not enjoying the free house as much as I thought I would but I am going to be a good housewife and make the tea (dinner for the southerners) for when Adam returns from his day+overtime! I'm so very proud of my man taking on overtime and everything... I might even offer him 50% of his OT earning towards a PS3 - you know while he still can! It's babies and weddings from here on out :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And while I'm in pictures mode, this is the blanket my mum got me for Christmas, it's soooooooooooooo soft:cloud9:
Right, off into the big wide world now....catch you this evening:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Bethany - that's really cheered me! I feel so redundant/inadequate today - i'm not enjoying the free house as much as I thought I would but I am going to be a good housewife and make the tea (dinner for the southerners) for when Adam returns from his day+overtime! I'm so very proud of my man taking on overtime and everything... I might even offer him 50% of his OT earning towards a PS3 - you know while he still can! It's babies and weddings from here on out :haha:

I'm being so lazy that I'm forcing myself out the door now:grr:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ahahahah you are having as productive as me I seeeeee :haha::dohh::smug::finger::-k:-k


----------



## firstbaby25

No way that was like totally telepathic posting! 

This is freaky!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had a delicious lunch, I was so hungry that I had a 3 course meal. For starters I had a crispy cycling helmet,
> View attachment 163966
> 
> then my main course was a thick warming corduroy and fur chapka,
> View attachment 163967
> 
> and then for dessert I had a strawberry mohair and pompoms delight.
> View attachment 163968
> 
> 'Twas yum.:munch:
> 
> Is that better Kit?:winkwink:

:rofl: MUCH BETTER!! :haha:

I'm not sure which indigestion cure you'd take after that feast :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly..I cannot look at your avatar without smiling :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, HELLO THERE KIT :D Hmmm appointments on the same day huh and must attend that one then :haha: im so hungry, usually i eat one meal a day right now i just want to eat everything in sight :shock: what is wrong with me!


----------



## poas

Hey everybody-just got in from my first day back at work since breaking my leg and making a belly-bean! So now I am exhausted and have elephant man syndrome of the foot!
All this talk of slankets had me a little worried...thats what I get for not reading missed threads properly though I guess!!!


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. How is everyone? I have 20 min before I pick up my class from art so hopefully somoene is on to chat! I am doing ok, still waiting to hear from the doctor so hopefully they call me today!!!!!!!!!! It has been a week!!!! I am enjoying some cravings like buffalo wings and roman noodles like as if I am back in college and thats all I can cook LOL. When I get home I will make roman noodles for a snack and then we are going out to dinner to get buffalo wings!!!!!!!!!!!!! MMMMMMMMMMMM I am so excited to get home. :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: hello addie :) nice cravings they sound yummy :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Holly*! Bum was in the air for 20 minutes after BD'ing!

Love the name Logan *Moll*!

Try harder to fall asleep *crunchie*? :haha:

*Jaynie*, I am so happy you decided to try this cycle! Praying this is it for all of us!!

*Mummy april*, hope the LO feels better soon! Never fun being sick over the weekend :nope:

Speaking of which, how is your DD Moll?

Ah Slanket!! We call them snuggies here! :haha: They can get rather fancy with animal prints and team logos. They are all the rave here! Nice! :thumbup: Thanks for clueing me in!

Hi Kit, hi sarah :hi:

I *must* to tell u about my night/morning! But I must get a little work done first. I've been here for an hr and haven't accomplished a thing yet! :dohh:


Be back later :kiss:


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> *makes note to buy lots of Dr Pepper*
> 
> :hi: LittleSpy,
> 
> How are you lovely? Hope all is good with you. What about your job?

All is good. I assume I didn't get the job. I haven't gotten the rejection letter yet but it's been over a week since the 2nd interview so me not hearing anything almost definitely means nope. They told me they were considering 2 people so I suppose they went with the other. I think I asked for too much money. Oh well! Honestly, I'm totally relieved! And I've learned my lesson about applying for jobs when I'm pregnant! :haha: I'm just going to happily sit right here at my current job and take my full 12 weeks of maternity leave and possibly only come back to work part-time after that and not worry about the fact that it runs into our busiest time (which only happens once every 2 years) with my super supportive supervisor who is giving me tons of baby stuff. :happydance:
The only reason I wanted the other job was for financial reasons. But I filed our taxes last week and we're getting a HUGE tax refund so that takes care of that. :dance:


newbie_ttc said:


> that's awesome! so happy the little missy is good and active. have u and DH settled on a name befitting the little princess?

I definitely have a wiggle worm on my hands. <3 She's having a party in there this morning (thanks to Diet Coke. I know, I'm a terrible person :blush:). The acorn doesn't fall far from the tree. My mom used to terrify me when I was little telling me she was going to take me to the doctor to have my wiggle worm removed if I couldn't sit still. :wacko:
We haven't settled on a name yet. But we're currently leaning toward Charlotte (Charlie). Maisie isn't out yet & we're still looking around at other possibilities. We still haven't really determined a middle name. :shrug:I'm not going to freak out about it. Yet. :haha:

I've just started to pop over the last week. 2 coworkers who didn't know I was pregnant guessed yesterday. Strangers would still just think I'm fat though. :haha: I'm not a small girl by any stretch (US size 12 pre-preg which is actually a lot smaller than I used to be) so I'm surprised to show this early. I guess with me being short (5'4") the baby has nowhere to grow but out.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> *Holly*! Bum was in the air for 20 minutes after BD'ing!
> 
> Love the name Logan *Moll*!
> 
> Try harder to fall asleep *crunchie*? :haha:
> 
> *Jaynie*, I am so happy you decided to try this cycle! Praying this is it for all of us!!
> 
> *Mummy april*, hope the LO feels better soon! Never fun being sick over the weekend :nope:
> 
> Speaking of which, how is your DD Moll?
> 
> Ah Slanket!! We call them snuggies here! :haha: They can get rather fancy with animal prints and team logos. They are all the rave here! Nice! :thumbup: Thanks for clueing me in!
> 
> Hi Kit, hi sarah :hi:
> 
> I *must* to tell u about my night/morning! But I must get a little work done first. I've been here for an hr and haven't accomplished a thing yet! :dohh:
> 
> 
> Be back later :kiss:

I DESPISE _snuggies_ Ugh. Okay... that being said... HOPEFULLY DD is as good as she's making me believe. She cried yesterday on two separate occasions because she couldn't go to school. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon ladies. :coffee:

I went to bed with a headache and woke up with one... a worse one at that. I woke up at 0600 and got in the shower for about... 20 minutes. :haha: Definitely took the edge off, enough for me to get myself and the girls ready for the day, make breakfast, and get my oldest off to school. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! And I officially am the proud mum of a FETUS. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyone due to O on the 18th February?
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Why? I am due to O in 6 days ish but my cycle was messed up last time :shrug: so I dunno... Was this your projected O day if not preggers?Click to expand...
> 
> No it's just it's a full moon, and with LO and this time I conceived on a full moon (couldn't tell you for my mc:shrug:) and my cycles are really lunar guided. I was kind of hoping to fall pregnant on a full moon ovulation since that's how it happened with LO.And I'm not even one of those new agey types but it does seem to influence my fertility and menstrual cycles alot:shrug:
> 
> Hey I even posted shots of the moon that night of my full moon insomnia when I'd just welcomed Emily onboard, Lunalady was online, appropriately!!Click to expand...

I remember that! We had a spectacular moon that night. :)
My DH didn't believe me when I told him periods are regulated by the moon, normally. Though, with all the artificial light women see today they are not as in sync. There is such a thing as Lunaception- have you heard of it?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunaception


----------



## newbie_ttc

Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning everyone :)

Yay Molly for the fetus!! ;)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!

:haha: She is such a studious girl. She was reading her first words by 4 and they recently did some testing at her school and she did AMAZING. In one category she was suppose to rank at 13 and she ranked at 29! Such a smart girl. :hugs: I've come to the conclusion though that most kids (in the beginning) LOVE to go to school... it's as they get older that they lose interest for one reason or another.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!
> 
> :haha: She is such a studious girl. She was reading her first words by 4 and they recently did some testing at her school and she did AMAZING. In one category she was suppose to rank at 13 and she ranked at 29! Such a smart girl. :hugs: I've come to the conclusion though that most kids (in the beginning) LOVE to go to school... it's as they get older that they lose interest for one reason or another.Click to expand...

Wow, smart cookie you got there!!
I was like that - I really loved school and I was really good at it in primary school, but once I got to my teen years I only went to school to hang out with my friends and my grades suffered. And I picked up bad habits.
I did do better in high school and actually graduated with honors, but just barely.
I plan to homeschool any child(ren) DH and I have. It really wasn't that long ago that I was in school (I graduated in 2004) and I really didn't enjoy any of it past primary school. I asked my mom to homeschool me on more than several occasions.


----------



## mummyApril

days like today i love as i can say to people who look down on single mothers... 'ha look how iv brought up my child all on my own'... im very proud right now of my daughter Angel for getting star pupil for being a kind friend and working hard :D x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Congrat on the fetus/olive *Moll*! :dance:

Charlotte is pretty *littlespy*, classic! I graduated from school with a girl named Charla

Hi there *Ging*, *POAS* (how did i miss that u had a broken leg??), *Luna* :wave: *Addie* I hope that doc of yours calls swiftly... and u are making me hungry!! :haha:

2 things to share this morning - 1st last night: i was so worried that DH would not be in the mood b/c he had been somewhat of a grouch since our talk b/c he hasn't been feeling well and just b/c he's tired when he gets home from work. To make matters worse he ended up working super late and didn't get home until after 2am! But I realized I don't give him enough credit. In spite of all that, he appeased me and we DTD :dance: Of course it took a bit of maneuvering on my part as well. I made sure to sleep on his side of the bed so when he went to bed he would have no choice but to wake me *slippery minx strikes again!*. the funniest part, before we bd'ed he actually asked me was i o'ing :haha: then afterwards he says 'are u going to hang upside down now?' :shock: :rofl: to which i coyly replied :blush: i already am! :rofl: 

Now on to the 2nd tidbit &#8211; My cousin (who&#8217;s more like a sister) calls me this morning and confessed that she is pregnant :shock: I said confess b/c she knows this is the worst possible time to be expecting. She already has 2 boys, 6 & 4, and is in the process of divorcing their father. The father of the new baby is a guy she&#8217;s been seeing on the side!! So disappointed in her!! :growlmad: This is such a scandal and it is not going to be good when she breaks the news to our family. :nope: I am so annoyed with her, but the selfish part of me immediately thought NO!!! what if I get pregnant too? While I would love to have someone to share pregnancy woes with, I really didn&#8217;t want my 1st to have to share the stage with another baby in the family. I know there&#8217;s more than enough love to go around for two but I know what sharing the spotlight feels like b/c I have a male cousin born nine days after me. I&#8217;m sure my mom loved being pg with her sister at the same time and it was fun growing up together, but when the cousin that&#8217;s preggo was born I could tell the difference. It was just her so she got all the attention and adoration of our family. 

Anyway, just venting! Don&#8217;t mind me. I feel :blush: for even feeling this way, and I wouldn&#8217;t dare tell anyone else how selfish I am, but I can&#8217;t help the way I feel I guess :shrug:

:kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Children that excel in school are absolutely a product of a good home environment, be it a single or two parent home. Good job mummy April and Moll! :thumbup: U two must be so proud! :amartass:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> Children that excel in school are absolutely a product of a good home environment, be it a single or two parent home. Good job mummy April and Moll! :thumbup: U two must be so proud! :amartass:

thankyou she is a good little girl and has been through a lot so very proud of her x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!
> 
> :haha: She is such a studious girl. She was reading her first words by 4 and they recently did some testing at her school and she did AMAZING. In one category she was suppose to rank at 13 and she ranked at 29! Such a smart girl. :hugs: I've come to the conclusion though that most kids (in the beginning) LOVE to go to school... it's as they get older that they lose interest for one reason or another.Click to expand...

ah i just saw this yay to lil brainbox :D x


----------



## mummyApril

feeling a little worried at the moment had a little bang to my tummy today and have been feeling a few sharp pains on my c section im hoping im just thinking more into it as i know i bumped my tum :/


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Congrat on the fetus/olive *Moll*! :dance:
> 
> Charlotte is pretty *littlespy*, classic! I graduated from school with a girl named Charla
> 
> Hi there *Ging*, *POAS* (how did i miss that u had a broken leg??), *Luna* :wave: *Addie* I hope that doc of yours calls swiftly... and u are making me hungry!! :haha:
> 
> 2 things to share this morning - 1st last night: i was so worried that DH would not be in the mood b/c he had been somewhat of a grouch since our talk b/c he hasn't been feeling well and just b/c he's tired when he gets home from work. To make matters worse he ended up working super late and didn't get home until after 2am! But I realized I don't give him enough credit. In spite of all that, he appeased me and we DTD :dance: Of course it took a bit of maneuvering on my part as well. I made sure to sleep on his side of the bed so when he went to bed he would have no choice but to wake me *slippery minx strikes again!*. the funniest part, before we bd'ed he actually asked me was i o'ing :haha: then afterwards he says 'are u going to hang upside down now?' :shock: :rofl: to which i coyly replied :blush: i already am! :rofl:
> 
> Now on to the 2nd tidbit  My cousin (whos more like a sister) calls me this morning and confessed that she is pregnant :shock: I said confess b/c she knows this is the worst possible time to be expecting. She already has 2 boys, 6 & 4, and is in the process of divorcing their father. The father of the new baby is a guy shes been seeing on the side!! So disappointed in her!! :growlmad: This is such a scandal and it is not going to be good when she breaks the news to our family. :nope: I am so annoyed with her, but the selfish part of me immediately thought NO!!! what if I get pregnant too? While I would love to have someone to share pregnancy woes with, I really didnt want my 1st to have to share the stage with another baby in the family. I know theres more than enough love to go around for two but I know what sharing the spotlight feels like b/c I have a male cousin born nine days after me. Im sure my mom loved being pg with her sister at the same time and it was fun growing up together, but when the cousin thats preggo was born I could tell the difference. It was just her so she got all the attention and adoration of our family.
> 
> Anyway, just venting! Dont mind me. I feel :blush: for even feeling this way, and I wouldnt dare tell anyone else how selfish I am, but I cant help the way I feel I guess :shrug:
> 
> :kiss:

I love the name Charlotte... contemplated it but I already have a daughter named Savannah... I think Charlotte would make it a little of the top. :haha: 

YAY for your DH! :thumbup: Keeping good on his word. So nice. :flower: 

As for your cousin... what are you really upset about? You say that you are disappointed in her after you told us that she is pregnant with the other man's baby. Was she cheating on her husband with this man and that's why you are upset? Or is just the poor timing of the situation? :shrug: You can't choose not to answer of course... I know I'm overly curious about everything. :haha: On the other side... I understand how you feel about not wanting to share the spotlight... it's a normal feeling. :hugs: How far along is your cousin?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Children that excel in school are absolutely a product of a good home environment, be it a single or two parent home. Good job mummy April and Moll! :thumbup: U two must be so proud! :amartass:

Thanks. :) I am proud of her.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> feeling a little worried at the moment had a little bang to my tummy today and have been feeling a few sharp pains on my c section im hoping im just thinking more into it as i know i bumped my tum :/

:( Scary! I'm sure everything is fine though. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!
> 
> :haha: She is such a studious girl. She was reading her first words by 4 and they recently did some testing at her school and she did AMAZING. In one category she was suppose to rank at 13 and she ranked at 29! Such a smart girl. :hugs: I've come to the conclusion though that most kids (in the beginning) LOVE to go to school... it's as they get older that they lose interest for one reason or another.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, smart cookie you got there!!
> I was like that - I really loved school and I was really good at it in primary school, but once I got to my teen years I only went to school to hang out with my friends and my grades suffered. And I picked up bad habits.
> I did do better in high school and actually graduated with honors, but just barely.
> I plan to homeschool any child(ren) DH and I have. It really wasn't that long ago that I was in school (I graduated in 2004) and I really didn't enjoy any of it past primary school. I asked my mom to homeschool me on more than several occasions.Click to expand...

I've thought about homeschooling quite a bit but one of the biggest things that sway me is the social aspect... where it can be a detriment in high school (when you let your social life rule your academic career), it's also a good thing. You learn how to interact with other people your own age, make friends that you keep throughout the years (or not if they turn evil or something :haha:), and you learn how to deal/cope with peer pressures. You experience so many things that you wouldn't when home schooled. The more frivolous would be school dances. :haha: 

Curious... what was it that made you NOT enjoy school past primary?


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello girlys im back:hi::yipee:ust catching up now then tea bubbly bath and bnb time :thumbup:







HollyMonkey said:


> Night night newmummy. I'm still impressed by your multiquote posts, I don't know how to do them:shrug:
> Sleep tight:kiss::sleep::hugs:

Bethany they are easy peasy pie my lovely all you do is keep presssing the + bit on the post you want to quote and then when your all qoted out press on thw post reply at bottom of page and bingo!!!! Multi quote ala hollymonkey pants :thumbup:you must try!!!



kit_cat said:


> :haha: April..I feel your pain with the clothes issue..I am now the proud owner of TWO pairs of maternity trousers!! I really have little choice now!
> 
> My trip was absolutely lovely thanks for asking everyone...it was cold (as usual) but great to spend some quality times with the nearest and dearest :flower: It's funny..my SIL is also pregnant..three weeks behind me and has this very obvious baby bump that has been there for a few weeks now! I still just look like I had a great Christmas if you know what I mean!! The difference between a first pregnancy and a third I suppose!
> 
> My mum is coming on a treat these days too so that was great to see :cloud9: and my MIL, whose 70th birthday it was, was on top of the world with all the celebrations and attention. It was lovely. We all put money in and got her a Links of London bracelet with an individual charm from each of us. She was :cry:ing.
> 
> What a lucky lady I am having all this happiness...must not take any of it for granted eh?
> 
> :kiss:

:awww:Kit that sounds like a great break hun and your mil a very lucky one very jelous i have a london links but only 4 charms !!



Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww April! You have a little tum! So sweet! :hugs:
> 
> In fact... now I'm worried about me... :( I'm not so bumpish. :nope:
> 
> i didnt have any bump like this with the girls maybe its gas haha, were you big with the girls? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a DEFINITE bump with my second by 3 months. I thought I was big but I was told I wasn't. Here's a pic with my second at about 7 or 8 months... can't be sure. :shrug: I'm worrying now because I'm revisiting the doctor saying that bebe was measuring small. :nope:Click to expand...


Your bump looks great Molls im sure you will soon bloom my sweet:headspin:




firstbaby25 said:


> Kit such a lovely post. I'm not too bad now, I'm entertaining the idea that my temps are low because they just are :shrug: :shrug: anyway I'll see!
> 
> I had another phone call about a job, like buses eh? I might have another interview :yipee: hopefully I will and then I obviously have better chance...
> 
> When I get in the new house I will put my legs in the air! April :thumbup: loving the pot! That's your beanie :cloud9:


Yay for interviews coming thick + fast now :happydance:also :thumbup:for legs in air:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies....

home now and DH is football tonight so me my slanket and the TV are having a date night 

got a poorly kitten, some more antibotics for her .....

here she was keeping me company in the bath this morning ....
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









crumb.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Sweet pics of Crumble! :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks NewMummy. I'm sure my bump with pop soon too... just being a worrier. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie!! You have a blueberry!!! :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Thanks NewMummy. I'm sure my bump with pop soon too... just being a worrier. :wacko:

I think it will pop out when you least expect it ! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie!! You have a blueberry!!! :dance:

:happydance: but all I want now is a raspberry :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

I am hoping on kits pt pic tonight !


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> As for your cousin... what are you really upset about? You say that you are disappointed in her after you told us that she is pregnant with the other man's baby. Was she cheating on her husband with this man and that's why you are upset? Or is just the poor timing of the situation? :shrug: You can't choose not to answer of course... I know I'm overly curious about everything. :haha: On the other side... I understand how you feel about not wanting to share the spotlight... it's a normal feeling. :hugs: How far along is your cousin?

Yes, she did cheat with this man. I am disappointed b/c her divorce is not yet final, although I am sure it will be by the time baby arrives. But I am moreso disappointed b/c she has only been separated from her husband for 4 months maybe? Just doesn't look well for her. I am also concrened about the newness of this relationship. Adding a baby to the mix at this early stage just wasn't a smart move :nope: She is 28 and should be making more responsible decisions at this stage in life, but I am going to keep my thoughts to myself around her and guy and just smile and nod. :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie!! You have a blueberry!!! :dance:
> 
> :happydance: but all I want now is a raspberry :shrug:Click to expand...

Hi crunch-n-munch! How goes it? U sleeping at work again??

moll's raspberry did look rather... :blush: _yummy_ :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> As for your cousin... what are you really upset about? You say that you are disappointed in her after you told us that she is pregnant with the other man's baby. Was she cheating on her husband with this man and that's why you are upset? Or is just the poor timing of the situation? :shrug: You can't choose not to answer of course... I know I'm overly curious about everything. :haha: On the other side... I understand how you feel about not wanting to share the spotlight... it's a normal feeling. :hugs: How far along is your cousin?
> 
> Yes, she did cheat with this man. I am disappointed b/c her divorce is not yet final, although I am sure it will be by the time baby arrives. But I am moreso disappointed b/c she has only been separated from her husband for 4 months maybe? Just doesn't look well for her. I am also concrened about the newness of this relationship. Adding a baby to the mix at this early stage just wasn't a smart move :nope: She is 28 and should be making more responsible decisions at this stage in life, but I am going to keep my thoughts to myself around her and guy and just smile and nod. :wacko:Click to expand...

I've learned a long time ago to smile and nod. :haha: I'm a fan of expressing myself first though. For example, "Look, this is your life and your decision/choices but I don't have to agree with your actions. I love you and I will mind myself and be polite but I need you to know that I don't condone this." Basically trying to get across that I support the person but not the choices... make sense? I hope it all works out. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie!! You have a blueberry!!! :dance:
> 
> :happydance: but all I want now is a raspberry :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi crunch-n-munch! How goes it? U sleeping at work again??
> 
> moll's raspberry did look rather... :blush: _yummy_ :haha:Click to expand...

Hey!


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! 7 pages and over an hour of catching up to do!

We drove up the coast with my BIL and MIL for nearly 2 hours and visited friends then drove back. Annoying trip because MIL didn't contribute anything to petrol (and it was over 300km) and the tolls were over R100. I am exhausted

I got all superstitious today because it was around this time that I mc last time. So I poas and the line came up before the control :happydance: I _may_ just start to get excited now


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> I am hoping on kits pt pic tonight !

Oh yeah! I want want want :hissy: to see Kit pot pic.


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie!! You have a blueberry!!! :dance:
> 
> :happydance: but all I want now is a raspberry :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi crunch-n-munch! How goes it? U sleeping at work again??
> 
> moll's raspberry did look rather... :blush: _yummy_ :haha:Click to expand...

I wasnt 2 bad today, had to be all manager like today....but yesterday was the worse....the team was like ... I will make you a coffee.... !!! no no I will make it and off I go and hide the decaff so they dont suspect 

feel better today ? could be the nerves of the scan out of the way ...but hey what can you do 

BTW I also put my legs up on the wall after dtd.....the OH made me ! he also offered to get me the netbook so I wouldnt get bored......ROMANCE !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! 7 pages and over an hour of catching up to do!
> 
> We drove up the coast with my BIL and MIL for nearly 2 hours and visited friends then drove back. Annoying trip because MIL didn't contribute anything to petrol (and it was over 300km) and the tolls were over R100. I am exhausted
> 
> I got all superstitious today because it was around this time that I mc last time. So I poas and the line came up before the control :happydance: I _may_ just start to get excited now

Sorry about your MIL. That's rotten. :growlmad: 

Oh and get excited! Get excited! :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! 7 pages and over an hour of catching up to do!
> 
> We drove up the coast with my BIL and MIL for nearly 2 hours and visited friends then drove back. Annoying trip because MIL didn't contribute anything to petrol (and it was over 300km) and the tolls were over R100. I am exhausted
> 
> I got all superstitious today because it was around this time that I mc last time. So I poas and the line came up before the control :happydance: I _may_ just start to get excited now

:hugs: pretty appleseed trin x


----------



## mummyApril

keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OMG! 7 pages and over an hour of catching up to do!
> 
> We drove up the coast with my BIL and MIL for nearly 2 hours and visited friends then drove back. Annoying trip because MIL didn't contribute anything to petrol (and it was over 300km) and the tolls were over R100. I am exhausted
> 
> I got all superstitious today because it was around this time that I mc last time. So I poas and the line came up before the control :happydance: I _may_ just start to get excited now
> 
> :hugs: pretty appleseed trin xClick to expand...

Fascinating how all three of us have a new food today! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Congrat on the fetus/olive *Moll*! :dance:
> 
> Charlotte is pretty *littlespy*, classic! I graduated from school with a girl named Charla
> 
> Hi there *Ging*, *POAS* (how did i miss that u had a broken leg??), *Luna* :wave: *Addie* I hope that doc of yours calls swiftly... and u are making me hungry!! :haha:
> 
> 2 things to share this morning - 1st last night: i was so worried that DH would not be in the mood b/c he had been somewhat of a grouch since our talk b/c he hasn't been feeling well and just b/c he's tired when he gets home from work. To make matters worse he ended up working super late and didn't get home until after 2am! But I realized I don't give him enough credit. In spite of all that, he appeased me and we DTD :dance: Of course it took a bit of maneuvering on my part as well. I made sure to sleep on his side of the bed so when he went to bed he would have no choice but to wake me *slippery minx strikes again!*. the funniest part, before we bd'ed he actually asked me was i o'ing :haha: then afterwards he says 'are u going to hang upside down now?' :shock: :rofl: to which i coyly replied :blush: i already am! :rofl:
> 
> Now on to the 2nd tidbit  My cousin (whos more like a sister) calls me this morning and confessed that she is pregnant :shock: I said confess b/c she knows this is the worst possible time to be expecting. She already has 2 boys, 6 & 4, and is in the process of divorcing their father. The father of the new baby is a guy shes been seeing on the side!! So disappointed in her!! :growlmad: This is such a scandal and it is not going to be good when she breaks the news to our family. :nope: I am so annoyed with her, but the selfish part of me immediately thought NO!!! what if I get pregnant too? While I would love to have someone to share pregnancy woes with, I really didnt want my 1st to have to share the stage with another baby in the family. I know theres more than enough love to go around for two but I know what sharing the spotlight feels like b/c I have a male cousin born nine days after me. Im sure my mom loved being pg with her sister at the same time and it was fun growing up together, but when the cousin thats preggo was born I could tell the difference. It was just her so she got all the attention and adoration of our family.
> 
> Anyway, just venting! Dont mind me. I feel :blush: for even feeling this way, and I wouldnt dare tell anyone else how selfish I am, but I cant help the way I feel I guess :shrug:
> 
> :kiss:

ha ha:haha: Your BD session sounds very much like mine last month, fingers crossed for you that the '_will he or wont he_' method works for you too!:haha:

I wouldn't worry too much about your cousin, I'm sure things will work out in the long term for her, and once the baby is born the whole perspective shifts and you can no longer imagine life without that person in the family, despite all the complications before. I'm thinking of my own sister's 3rd as I write this, a similar situation...!
And baby limelight is very bright, there'll certainly be enough for all :baby:, and it might be really nice sharing a pregnancy and your kids growing up together no? 
And......since you're not too over the moon about it, it might just be that little dose of Sod's Law you need to make this month your month:winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(

Are you concerned enough to call your doctor? I'm sorry sweets, I'm not sure what to say here... you are the only one who knows how hard you hit your tum and how the pains feel now. :shrug: I hope all is well though and it is just growing pains. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(
> 
> Are you concerned enough to call your doctor? I'm sorry sweets, I'm not sure what to say here... you are the only one who knows how hard you hit your tum and how the pains feel now. :shrug: I hope all is well though and it is just growing pains. :flower:Click to expand...

i knocked a shopping basket into the right side of my tum not really hard but i noticed it hit my tum, its just sharp pains right on my c section i just keeping an eye on it and if they get worse then i will call midwife/doctor they come and go so i suspect thats not a bad thing? i hate the worry of pregnancy :/ thankyou hun x


----------



## MoominMumma

Evening My Lovelies! :hi:

Hope everyone is well? :flower:

Ok so i've been driving myself insane today....

I did an IC this morning with FMU and i could see a super faint line at the 5 min mark but as it dried it was more visable! :thumbup:

Then on the wonderful Crunchieeee's advice i went and bought a superdrug test (they are 10miu for u ladies over the pond who don't have superdrug stores :haha:)....and the same thing happened....the super faint line was there but i only started seeing it at about 7 - 10 mins....i'm guessing that was because it wasn't FMU that i was using...think it was more like 3-4MU...and again it became more visable as the test dried! Both the tests i did have a hint of pink in the lines! 

Ok so this was the superdrug test done at about 3pm...pic was taken when it had dried a bit as then it was more visable....and i've marked where i saw the line and i've also inverted it to make it easier!

What ya think? All opinions welcome as always! :thumbup:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







20110203_430.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(

Sure it's baby related? It could be wind/hunger:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Evening My Lovelies! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is well? :flower:
> 
> Ok so i've been driving myself insane today....
> 
> I did an IC this morning with FMU and i could see a super faint line at the 5 min mark but as it dried it was more visable! :thumbup:
> 
> Then on the wonderful Crunchieeee's advice i went and bought a superdrug test (they are 10miu for u ladies over the pond who don't have superdrug stores :haha:)....and the same thing happened....the super faint line was there but i only started seeing it at about 7 - 10 mins....i'm guessing that was because it wasn't FMU that i was using...think it was more like 3-4MU...and again it became more visable as the test dried! Both the tests i did have a hint of pink in the lines!
> 
> Ok so this was the superdrug test done at about 3pm...pic was taken when it had dried a bit as then it was more visable....and i've marked where i saw the line and i've also inverted it to make it easier!
> 
> What ya think? All opinions welcome as always! :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

I can see a line...send us the un-inverted version too


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!
> 
> :haha: She is such a studious girl. She was reading her first words by 4 and they recently did some testing at her school and she did AMAZING. In one category she was suppose to rank at 13 and she ranked at 29! Such a smart girl. :hugs: I've come to the conclusion though that most kids (in the beginning) LOVE to go to school... it's as they get older that they lose interest for one reason or another.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, smart cookie you got there!!
> I was like that - I really loved school and I was really good at it in primary school, but once I got to my teen years I only went to school to hang out with my friends and my grades suffered. And I picked up bad habits.
> I did do better in high school and actually graduated with honors, but just barely.
> I plan to homeschool any child(ren) DH and I have. It really wasn't that long ago that I was in school (I graduated in 2004) and I really didn't enjoy any of it past primary school. I asked my mom to homeschool me on more than several occasions.Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought about homeschooling quite a bit but one of the biggest things that sway me is the social aspect... where it can be a detriment in high school (when you let your social life rule your academic career), it's also a good thing. You learn how to interact with other people your own age, make friends that you keep throughout the years (or not if they turn evil or something :haha:), and you learn how to deal/cope with peer pressures. You experience so many things that you wouldn't when home schooled. The more frivolous would be school dances. :haha:
> 
> Curious... what was it that made you NOT enjoy school past primary?Click to expand...

For me it was the pressure - not only to excel in my studies but also to live up to the peer image. I developed an eating disorder my first year out of primary school - in 7th grade. It was all of a sudden about looks and being perfect looking. I was confused - I'd been playing with barbies all summer with my neighbor friends, and now I was supposed to be concerned with shaving my legs and doing my hair and make-up? I was 12!
I really struggled. I had a terrible time comparing myself to others and I never gave myself a break. I'm an only child, too, so if I did something wrong it was a really big deal. My parents love me and cared for me a lot, but they were sometimes a tad strict. Being the age now that I'm ready for kids and looking back I don't think they were too hard on me, but at the time it was too much. I seriously considered suicide when I was 15. I was a cutter, I was anorexic and I felt like my parents hated me because I had a B average. I hated school. I resented my best friend who was naturally very thin, got good grades without even trying and effortlessly fell in with the popular crowd.

Outside of school I did 4-H and public recreation sports, so I plan to do that with our kids. I don't worry about the social aspect of homeschooling at all. When I was in 4-H almost all of the other kids in my group were home schooled and they were honestly the nicest, most sincere and outgoing group of kids. They kinda intimidated me as a teen because they were so outgoing and I was so shy.

Anyway, that's my story as to why I'll be homeschooling. DH is all for it, too. He was a 'nerd' in school, so he was made fun of a lot and it impacted his self esteem. He didn't go to the extremes that I did, though, thank goodness. And he felt he wasn't adequately prepared for college, so he wants us to be in charge of our child(ren)'s schooling.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(
> 
> Sure it's baby related? It could be wind/hunger:shrug:Click to expand...

definitely not hunger as i havent stopped munching since 4pm lol, really hope its gas or stretching of my scar? but feeling coming from inside not outside if that makes sense? x


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Evening My Lovelies! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is well? :flower:
> 
> Ok so i've been driving myself insane today....
> 
> I did an IC this morning with FMU and i could see a super faint line at the 5 min mark but as it dried it was more visable! :thumbup:
> 
> Then on the wonderful Crunchieeee's advice i went and bought a superdrug test (they are 10miu for u ladies over the pond who don't have superdrug stores :haha:)....and the same thing happened....the super faint line was there but i only started seeing it at about 7 - 10 mins....i'm guessing that was because it wasn't FMU that i was using...think it was more like 3-4MU...and again it became more visable as the test dried! Both the tests i did have a hint of pink in the lines!
> 
> Ok so this was the superdrug test done at about 3pm...pic was taken when it had dried a bit as then it was more visable....and i've marked where i saw the line and i've also inverted it to make it easier!
> 
> What ya think? All opinions welcome as always! :thumbup:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I can see a line...send us the un-inverted version tooClick to expand...

yep un inverted please :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(
> 
> Are you concerned enough to call your doctor? I'm sorry sweets, I'm not sure what to say here... you are the only one who knows how hard you hit your tum and how the pains feel now. :shrug: I hope all is well though and it is just growing pains. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i knocked a shopping basket into the right side of my tum not really hard but i noticed it hit my tum, its just sharp pains right on my c section i just keeping an eye on it and if they get worse then i will call midwife/doctor they come and go so i suspect thats not a bad thing? i hate the worry of pregnancy :/ thankyou hun xClick to expand...

I'm sure a little bump wouldn't do any harm, baby is pretty well protected in there, but I understand your worry. And I know what you mean, pregnancy's just a long string of worries really.:wacko: As you say keep an eye on it but I'm sure it's fine. Muscular cramp or something possibly?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had gremlins in the pipes and couldn't post.:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had gremlins in the pipes and couldn't post.:shrug:

me too :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Look at my ticker! My baby has more brain cells than Paris Hilton :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

How totally random... i just got booted off and couldn't get back onto the page! When i tried to load it it just kept saying "could not connect to bnb"!! :wacko:!

Ok so here is the original....

I've marked this one to!

Your verdicts please? :haha:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







20110203_426.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(
> 
> Are you concerned enough to call your doctor? I'm sorry sweets, I'm not sure what to say here... you are the only one who knows how hard you hit your tum and how the pains feel now. :shrug: I hope all is well though and it is just growing pains. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i knocked a shopping basket into the right side of my tum not really hard but i noticed it hit my tum, its just sharp pains right on my c section i just keeping an eye on it and if they get worse then i will call midwife/doctor they come and go so i suspect thats not a bad thing? i hate the worry of pregnancy :/ thankyou hun xClick to expand...

Perhaps this will make you feel better... I haven't hit my tum and I've been feeling a sharp pain here and there today. So sporadic that I wouldn't notice (I don't think) except they are so sudden and sharp that it stops me in my tracks. :shrug: I'm going to say... growing pains. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ahahahah you are having as productive as me I seeeeee :haha::dohh::smug::finger::-k:-k

I finally got my skinny a*se in gear and went for a 3hr walk, and the sun came out which was fabby. We found some semi urban sheep, and went to the baby shop. I love outings like that:cloud9:
What did you do in the end Jaynie?:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

MoominMumma said:


> How totally random... i just got booted off and couldn't get back onto the page! When i tried to load it it just kept saying "could not connect to bnb"!! :wacko:!
> 
> Ok so here is the original....
> 
> I've marked this one to!
> 
> Your verdicts please? :haha:
> 
> xxx

I think I can see a squinter !!! so excited for your test in the am :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> How totally random... i just got booted off and couldn't get back onto the page! When i tried to load it it just kept saying "could not connect to bnb"!! :wacko:!
> 
> Ok so here is the original....
> 
> I've marked this one to!
> 
> Your verdicts please? :haha:
> 
> xxx

Yep me see line:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> How totally random... i just got booted off and couldn't get back onto the page! When i tried to load it it just kept saying "could not connect to bnb"!! :wacko:!
> 
> Ok so here is the original....
> 
> I've marked this one to!
> 
> Your verdicts please? :haha:
> 
> xxx

It looks just like the line on that test I took for a walk with me last Thursday, and mine turned out to be a bean:thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

Thanks Crunchster! :hugs:

I'm gonna test at like 5am and post on here asap!!! :haha:!

I'm actually really nervous....it all seems good talking about it but when it comes to it i am nervous as hell! :dohh::haha:

xxx


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!
> 
> :haha: She is such a studious girl. She was reading her first words by 4 and they recently did some testing at her school and she did AMAZING. In one category she was suppose to rank at 13 and she ranked at 29! Such a smart girl. :hugs: I've come to the conclusion though that most kids (in the beginning) LOVE to go to school... it's as they get older that they lose interest for one reason or another.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, smart cookie you got there!!
> I was like that - I really loved school and I was really good at it in primary school, but once I got to my teen years I only went to school to hang out with my friends and my grades suffered. And I picked up bad habits.
> I did do better in high school and actually graduated with honors, but just barely.
> I plan to homeschool any child(ren) DH and I have. It really wasn't that long ago that I was in school (I graduated in 2004) and I really didn't enjoy any of it past primary school. I asked my mom to homeschool me on more than several occasions.Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought about homeschooling quite a bit but one of the biggest things that sway me is the social aspect... where it can be a detriment in high school (when you let your social life rule your academic career), it's also a good thing. You learn how to interact with other people your own age, make friends that you keep throughout the years (or not if they turn evil or something :haha:), and you learn how to deal/cope with peer pressures. You experience so many things that you wouldn't when home schooled. The more frivolous would be school dances. :haha:
> 
> Curious... what was it that made you NOT enjoy school past primary?Click to expand...
> 
> For me it was the pressure - not only to excel in my studies but also to live up to the peer image. I developed an eating disorder my first year out of primary school - in 7th grade. It was all of a sudden about looks and being perfect looking. I was confused - I'd been playing with barbies all summer with my neighbor friends, and now I was supposed to be concerned with shaving my legs and doing my hair and make-up? I was 12!
> I really struggled. I had a terrible time comparing myself to others and I never gave myself a break. I'm an only child, too, so if I did something wrong it was a really big deal. My parents love me and cared for me a lot, but they were sometimes a tad strict. Being the age now that I'm ready for kids and looking back I don't think they were too hard on me, but at the time it was too much. I seriously considered suicide when I was 15. I was a cutter, I was anorexic and I felt like my parents hated me because I had a B average. I hated school. I resented my best friend who was naturally very thin, got good grades without even trying and effortlessly fell in with the popular crowd.
> 
> Outside of school I did 4-H and public recreation sports, so I plan to do that with our kids. I don't worry about the social aspect of homeschooling at all. When I was in 4-H almost all of the other kids in my group were home schooled and they were honestly the nicest, most sincere and outgoing group of kids. They kinda intimidated me as a teen because they were so outgoing and I was so shy.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story as to why I'll be homeschooling. DH is all for it, too. He was a 'nerd' in school, so he was made fun of a lot and it impacted his self esteem. He didn't go to the extremes that I did, though, thank goodness. And he felt he wasn't adequately prepared for college, so he wants us to be in charge of our child(ren)'s schooling.Click to expand...

I understand all of your points. I don't disagree with homeschooling at all. I'm sorry you had such a hard time though. You and your husband. :( Big :hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

:shock: OMG Hollyboobs!!!!! :shock:

Really? WOAH this is now making me super excited!!! Do u think i have grounds to be even mildly excited? :shrug::winkwink:

xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Thanks Crunchster! :hugs:
> 
> I'm gonna test at like 5am and post on here asap!!! :haha:!
> 
> I'm actually really nervous....it all seems good talking about it but when it comes to it i am nervous as hell! :dohh::haha:
> 
> xxx

I felt nervous too:hugs: I was trembling over the digi, and didn't know what to do with myself for a WHOLE 3 MINUTES!!
It's deffo looking good though! Can't wait til your 5am post :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- I think I see a faint faint! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> :shock: OMG Hollyboobs!!!!! :shock:
> 
> Really? WOAH this is now making me super excited!!! Do u think i have grounds to be even mildly excited? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> xxx

Yes I do now! I may not have done 3 days ago:blush: I was VERY cynical about my shadowy lines! I can send you a pic of mine from 7dpo. I took a pic but never posted because I dismissed it as an evap:shrug: But it was like that line you have


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Crunchster! :hugs:
> 
> I'm gonna test at like 5am and post on here asap!!! :haha:!
> 
> I'm actually really nervous....it all seems good talking about it but when it comes to it i am nervous as hell! :dohh::haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I felt nervous too:hugs: I was trembling over the digi, and didn't know what to do with myself for a WHOLE 3 MINUTES!!
> It's deffo looking good though! Can't wait til your 5am post :happydance:Click to expand...

digis are the worst.... I hold my breath !!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Hope this is it for you moomin!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I've never done a digi! I might do when the time comes but I might not ...


----------



## TrinityMom

Moomin, I think I see a line :thumbup: Tentatively excited for you :hugs:

I'm falling asleep so I'm off to bed. To much travelling and sun today

See you all tomorrow. The boys and DH and BIL are going to uShaka Marine World so I think I'll take my laptop and my kindle and find a nice coffee shop - not paying the ticket to NOT go on the water slides (not my favourite at the best of times)


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOOMIN!!!! This is my test at 7 dpo, the one I did in the afternoon just before going to collect my mirror for the bathroom and kept seeing something so took pics and then took the weestick with me to observe it:wacko: First pic is in time limit, the second hours later. I agonised over it for a bit but decided it was an evap
 



Attached Files:







009-2.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5









011-2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Moomin, I think I see a line :thumbup: Tentatively excited for you :hugs:
> 
> I'm falling asleep so I'm off to bed. To much travelling and sun today
> 
> See you all tomorrow. The boys and DH and BIL are going to uShaka Marine World so I think I'll take my laptop and my kindle and find a nice coffee shop - not paying the ticket to NOT go on the water slides (not my favourite at the best of times)

Have fun Trin:hugs: The thought of too much sun sounds like :cloud9: LO and I did our best to get a few chilly pale rays today!!
Sleep tight you appleseedmom you!! xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 163863
> 
> 
> View attachment 163865
> 
> 
> Gotta rush off to my class, just wanted to share! :flower:
> 
> be back later
> :kiss:

That looks good glad you did the nasty minx you:haha:



Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(
> 
> Are you concerned enough to call your doctor? I'm sorry sweets, I'm not sure what to say here... you are the only one who knows how hard you hit your tum and how the pains feel now. :shrug: I hope all is well though and it is just growing pains. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i knocked a shopping basket into the right side of my tum not really hard but i noticed it hit my tum, its just sharp pains right on my c section i just keeping an eye on it and if they get worse then i will call midwife/doctor they come and go so i suspect thats not a bad thing? i hate the worry of pregnancy :/ thankyou hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Perhaps this will make you feel better... I haven't hit my tum and I've been feeling a sharp pain here and there today. So sporadic that I wouldn't notice (I don't think) except they are so sudden and sharp that it stops me in my tracks. :shrug: I'm going to say... growing pains. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have them too:thumbup:all the time on and off i worried but all ok at scan and people keep saying growing or wind:blush:, im sure all is well!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm watching the second Nanny McPhee with the girls...not far into it and I'm teary already.


----------



## new mummy2010

Moomin my laptop is poops but fx'ed everyone else sees something and my OH does too im blind lol !!

Night Trin sleep well zzzzzzz (yay for appleseed)


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou everyone for the reassurance i think its what i needed and someone to give me a slap lol 
Molly i cried to nanny mcphee when i wasnt pregnant lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

Moomin -- really hoping this is it for you! Don't hit me... but I don't think I see color in your line yet. :shrug: I do see color on Holly's line. Could just be a difference in the different tests though! It'll show up so much better tomorrow. :flower: If I were you, I think I'd let myself be cautiously excited. :thumbup:

My first bfp looked a whole lot like Holly's. And that was 11dpo for me (pic is named 12dpo because I let FF fool me)! Next day there was no doubt (2nd pic labeled 13dpo).
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo resized 2.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 10









13dpo resized.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've never done a digi! I might do when the time comes but I might not ...

I was sick of 4 days of dithering over what was a line or not, and it was amusing that they're in French here. You could get a Russian one:haha: Mind you the clearblue normal was perfectly good and clear (and blue:haha:)- it was those bacon rashers that drove me mad:fool:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm never going to get pregnant


----------



## Sarachka

I'm a big old cheap skate though so if I get a line on an IC I'Ll take one of the superdrug ones I have. I miiiight do a digi ... Doubt the time will ever come tho!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Thanks Trin! :hugs: Yay for Appleseed!!! :happydance:

Thanks NewMummy! :hugs: And yay for peach!!! :happydance: I'm glad that your OH can see something to! Usually a man only sees something when it's actually there! I'm guessing I'm right? :haha:

Hollyboobs! Thanks for the pics! :hugs: Did u get AF like cramps before u got your :bfp:? As if u thought AF was coming any minute? 

Xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

[-X Sarah!


----------



## HollyMonkey

NEWMUMMY! I did try but apparently BnB users in France don't have access to the mulitquote function.:^o

I can't seem to do it:shrug: HollyDimwitMonkeyPants:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

moomin, i can see a faint line! Can't wait to see tomorrow's installation


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Thanks Trin! :hugs: Yay for Appleseed!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks NewMummy! :hugs: And yay for peach!!! :happydance: I'm glad that your OH can see something to! Usually a man only sees something when it's actually there! I'm guessing I'm right? :haha:
> 
> Hollyboobs! Thanks for the pics! :hugs: Did u get AF like cramps before u got your :bfp:? As if u thought AF was coming any minute?
> 
> Xxx

Yes, I got them just before AF was due, and for the last few days had them on and off. Have you got that then? Good sign I'd say:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Littlespy! Hello!

I love the name Charlotte but it's very French so I'd like something a bit more English living here:haha: But a really pretty classic name I think:thumbup:

And good luck with your wiggler, LO was like that and by the time I was about 30 weeks it started getting painful, those little kicky legs whopping me from the inside! Oh and hiccuping, she really kept me awake with the hiccups!:haha:

So goodluck, you're going to start sleeping really badly soon:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I'm never going to get pregnant

Oh Sarachka, don't talk like that. You will get pregnant love. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

remind me when AF is due moomin? tomorrow?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm never going to get pregnant

Of course you are you silly munchkin:awww::hug: You've only had 4 goes, that's nothing:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I'm a big old cheap skate though so if I get a line on an IC I'Ll take one of the superdrug ones I have. I miiiight do a digi ... Doubt the time will ever come tho!!

better not let jaynie see u talking like this!


----------



## MoominMumma

LittleSpy - Don't worry Hun I won't hit u! :haha::hugs: Thanks for the advice tho! :flower:

Newbie - Thanks hun! I will post ASAP! :thumbup:

Hollyboobs - Yeah I'm getting AF like cramps... They are dull and noticeable and every so often they get sharp and the sharpness lasts for about 10 secs?! 

And also I've been feeling a pinching pain just above my bikini line today but it only last a few seconds and has only happened a few times today! :shrug: 

Shed some light on that if u will Mrs Preggy Turtle?! :haha:

Oh and TMI... I have had major Gas (in other words farts :haha:) today! :blush:

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Newbie - Yes AF is due tomorrow! Or hopefully not! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get pregnant
> 
> Of course you are you silly munchkin:awww::hug: You've only had 4 goes, that's nothing:hugs:Click to expand...

It's true... I've had two children previously and it took me 18 months to catch this little babe. You will get there my dear. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

MoominMumma said:


> Newbie - Yes AF is due tomorrow! Or hopefully not! :haha:
> 
> Xxx

stay away :grr: stupid :witch: for the next nine months! or else :trouble:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get pregnant
> 
> Of course you are you silly munchkin:awww::hug: You've only had 4 goes, that's nothing:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's true... I've had two children previously and it took me 18 months to catch this little babe. You will get there my dear. :hugs:Click to expand...

oh yes and 8 months for us the first time :hugs: its coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> LittleSpy - Don't worry Hun I won't hit u! :haha::hugs: Thanks for the advice tho! :flower:
> 
> Newbie - Thanks hun! I will post ASAP! :thumbup:
> 
> Hollyboobs - Yeah I'm getting AF like cramps... They are dull and noticeable and every so often they get sharp and the sharpness lasts for about 10 secs?!
> 
> And also I've been feeling a pinching pain just above my bikini line today but it only last a few seconds and has only happened a few times today! :shrug:
> 
> Shed some light on that if u will Mrs Preggy Turtle?! :haha:
> 
> Oh and TMI... I have had major Gas (in other words farts :haha:) today! :blush:
> 
> Xxx

I had pinching like that all night after I suspected my bfp. And, retrospectively, at the shopping centre on Wednesday last week with my friend I had it, but every month I get little twinges and pinches so I totally dismissed it as a red herring symptom:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:nope: :nope: Sarachka!

:yellowcard::rolleyes:[-([-X[-X[-X

Stop it with this! You have to think positive it helps you get pregnant silly! 

Do it if just for that? And for me lover? I hate seeing you like this!!


----------



## new mummy2010

:thumbup:


newbie_ttc said:


> [-X Sarah!

[-XSara thats silly talk shush at once!!!




MoominMumma said:


> Thanks Trin! :hugs: Yay for Appleseed!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks NewMummy! :hugs: And yay for peach!!! :happydance: I'm glad that your OH can see something to! Usually a man only sees something when it's actually there! I'm guessing I'm right? :haha:
> 
> Hollyboobs! Thanks for the pics! :hugs: Did u get AF like cramps before u got your :bfp:? As if u thought AF was coming any minute?
> 
> Xxx

Yep i had af pains and did until about 5half- 6 wks i thinks



HollyMonkey said:


> NEWMUMMY! I did try but apparently BnB users in France don't have access to the mulitquote function.:^o
> 
> I can't seem to do it:shrug: HollyDimwitMonkeyPants:blush::blush::blush:


Really ?? ARe you telling porkys Bethany or can you really not multi quote in paris ??:shrug:




MoominMumma said:


> LittleSpy - Don't worry Hun I won't hit u! :haha::hugs: Thanks for the advice tho! :flower:
> 
> Newbie - Thanks hun! I will post ASAP! :thumbup:
> 
> Hollyboobs - Yeah I'm getting AF like cramps... They are dull and noticeable and every so often they get sharp and the sharpness lasts for about 10 secs?!
> 
> And also I've been feeling a pinching pain just above my bikini line today but it only last a few seconds and has only happened a few times today! :shrug:
> 
> Shed some light on that if u will Mrs Preggy Turtle?! :haha:
> 
> Oh and TMI... I have had major Gas (in other words farts :haha:) today! :blush:
> 
> Xxx

:thumbup:had that too the pinching and the trumpy pants how many dpo are you sug?? Is it implantation:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Moomin I think I see a line - I thought I seen one last night though it is a squinter I still think cautious optimism is good! Someone has to take over from Holly :shrug: anything goes with ttc remember that but it's looking good for you and I so hope it is for you :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

*Holly!*

I tidied up some and made a nice dinner and I read the paper and watched gypsy weddings on 4od! I had a lazy day, I am going to do some walking tomorrow! I like walking too :)


----------



## firstbaby25

*New Mummy! *

You haven't added me on facebook yet :nope: :nope: I want to see your scan pics that you sent to Holly!


----------



## Mollykins

You know, my OH told me not to watch this movie... :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

*Newbie, darling *

I felt the same way about my own sister! Can you believe that? I always do things fairly properly out of the two of us I am more responsible definitely! When I found out about Erin I was devastated but I regret acting in such a way because I wouldn't have changed it from the minute she was born :cloud9: as Molly says my sister was still irresponsible and I can tell her that and still support her which I must have done because I was a chosen birthing partner :cloud9:. What I absolutely hated about it was I don't like to feel bitter but I so did!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Lunalady!*:flower: Sorry to hear that you had some tough times in your school years, and I see why you'd want your kid to be homeschooled. I have a horror of the French system, it's so uncreative, but like Molly I think the social aspects of school are great and it doesn't stop us as parents teaching our kids too.(And financially I'll need to go back to work at some point:growlmad:) Like you, I go from my own experience, and I really enjoyed school; like most I was a naughty but studious monkey until the end of primary, and at senior school a naughty lazy monkey (often to be seen violating school uniform rules and smoking behind the bike sheds with spotty boys from the boy's school next door) but I came out the other side not too worse for wear and with my closest friends:friends: 
But if you can do it (such hard work home schooling!:wacko:) then I think that's great:thumbup: Goodluck to you!:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Jaynie oky one on there but it looks good big even if i do say so myself didnt want people thinking i was weird posting all 3 as they are similer but have them on phone or i will e mail you??

I will try now on fb again i did try on my phone


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get pregnant
> 
> Of course you are you silly munchkin:awww::hug: You've only had 4 goes, that's nothing:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's true... I've had two children previously and it took me 18 months to catch this little babe. You will get there my dear. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes and 8 months for us the first time :hugs: its coming soon :thumbup:Click to expand...

And for us 8 month NTNP but with quite alot of sex, followed by 4 months intense TTC:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

jaynie do you play bejeweled blitz on fb by any chance? x


----------



## new mummy2010

You should be on now ??

Im off to bed soon girls


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady!

I agree entirely with what you say! I would send my kids to school even though I consider my experience bad. I was extremely underconfident and due to catchment area/money wars the school that all of my friends were going to became unavailable to me and I had to go to a much worse school! I was such a confused kid, my friends who I spent time with in school and still see now were your typical 'inbetweeners' we were neither here nor there and totall normal... 

In the week though because I was from a poorer - ish area I had friends that went to my school and were 'naughty' and were all way ahead sexually etc etc but as you see I was certainly an inbetweener but I came out the other side and I learned about *people* and how to handle myself. Invaluable to me in the end!


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> You should be on now ??
> 
> Im off to bed soon girls

Thanks :thumbup:

Sleep well chicklen :sleep: :sleep:

:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> jaynie do you play bejeweled blitz on fb by any chance? x

I don't! What's your FB add by the way and I will add you now? BTW not everyone knows we are ttc so I know it's pretty obvious but don't mention it :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed girls, Trin went a long time ago! I also have a Kafka-esque metamorphosis to achieve this week; I have to somehow turn a poppy seed into an apple pip:juggle: So best I get some sleep to work out how best to do that:shrug:

Nighty all:hugs::kiss:

Oh yes! Tomorrow I have that meeting with the friend with the newborn that was cancelled on Monday, followed by swimming club in the evening, so I may not be around much but will drop in to say hello if I can:flower:
(hope you don't have too much tumbleweed Jaynie!)


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> Littlespy! Hello!
> 
> I love the name Charlotte but it's very French so I'd like something a bit more English living here:haha: But a really pretty classic name I think:thumbup:
> 
> And good luck with your wiggler, LO was like that and by the time I was about 30 weeks it started getting painful, those little kicky legs whopping me from the inside! Oh and hiccuping, she really kept me awake with the hiccups!:haha:
> 
> So goodluck, you're going to start sleeping really badly soon:rofl:

I started sleeping really badly a month ago! :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> jaynie do you play bejeweled blitz on fb by any chance? x
> 
> I don't! What's your FB add by the way and I will add you now? BTW not everyone knows we are ttc so I know it's pretty obvious but don't mention it :haha:Click to expand...

of course i wouldnt mention it not my place lovey :) i havent announced mine yet either so youll be one of the few that know :D its https://www.facebook.com/AprilWestcott
xx


----------



## new mummy2010

nighty night gopng to watch marshlands!!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> *New Mummy! *
> 
> You haven't added me on facebook yet :nope: :nope: I want to see your scan pics that you sent to Holly!




firstbaby25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> You should be on now ??
> 
> Im off to bed soon girls
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep well chicklen :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks sweet:thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> jaynie do you play bejeweled blitz on fb by any chance? x
> 
> I don't! What's your FB add by the way and I will add you now? BTW not everyone knows we are ttc so I know it's pretty obvious but don't mention it :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup:noword from me either!!



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed girls, Trin went a long time ago! I also have a Kafka-esque metamorphosis to achieve this week; I have to somehow turn a poppy seed into an apple pip:juggle: So best I get some sleep to work out how best to do that:shrug:
> 
> Nighty all:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Oh yes! Tomorrow I have that meeting with the friend with the newborn that was cancelled on Monday, followed by swimming club in the evening, so I may not be around much but will drop in to say hello if I can:flower:
> (hope you don't have too much tumbleweed Jaynie!)


sleep well :sleep::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

reason i said about bejeweled blitz is because i love this game and i just got my highest ever score 921 350 but on my OH's facebook! how gutted am i hahaha


----------



## firstbaby25

I'll have to try and do something tomorrow then :-k :-K 

The sky was pretty blue today and so that might be the case for tomorrow... 

:sleep: well Holly! And you NM2010 :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

mummyApril said:


> reason i said about bejeweled blitz is because i love this game and i just got my highest ever score 921 350 but on my OH's facebook! how gutted am i hahaha

I play occasionally. And holy crap, 921,350!?! Awesome! My highest score is about half that. And it just gets worse and worse the more pregnant I get. :haha: My brain is mush at this point.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm gonna skidaddle too... Don't want to be left with tumbleweed...

Can't wait for moominpants' test tomorrow!


----------



## firstbaby25

Littlespy :hi: forgot to say I love the name Charlotte namely cause as me and Molly were saying I knew an amazing lady called Charlotte once and also because I love the Brontes :thumbup: 

Really gonna go now... Putting a film on and then going to bed :cloud9: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

:cry:
 



Attached Files:







imagesCARZEI3D.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LittleSpy

firstbaby25 said:


> :cry:

 :cry:
Sorry, I'm at work (4pm here). Not doing a very good job of working though.


----------



## x-ginge-x

haha jaynie im here ;)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hey everybody-just got in from my first day back at work since breaking my leg and making a belly-bean! So now I am exhausted and have elephant man syndrome of the foot!
> All this talk of slankets had me a little worried...thats what I get for not reading missed threads properly though I guess!!!

Yay for your blueberry Lissy!! :happydance:

Work sucks eh..especially when you've been off for a while :nope: Oh, and I am experiencing elephant feet/ankles too but I don't have the excuse that I broke mine! I nearly convinced myself that I had pre-eclampsia because of it but I'm sure I'm being silly :dohh:

So you are not the proud owner of a slanket then?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!
> 
> :haha: She is such a studious girl. She was reading her first words by 4 and they recently did some testing at her school and she did AMAZING. In one category she was suppose to rank at 13 and she ranked at 29! Such a smart girl. :hugs: I've come to the conclusion though that most kids (in the beginning) LOVE to go to school... it's as they get older that they lose interest for one reason or another.Click to expand...

:amartass: What a clever girl your young lady! She comes from good stock though so it's to be expected :thumbup: After all, you are the most well informed (amongst other things) turtle!! :winkwink:

Hope you feel better Molly, and :hi: little foetus :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie!! You have a blueberry!!! :dance:
> 
> :happydance: but all I want now is a raspberry :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: We all do the same thing here and wish our little fruits away...I tell you, being past the 1st Tri seems to speed things up BIG TIME!!! I'm thinking I'd like time not to be moving quite so fast now :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> As for your cousin... what are you really upset about? You say that you are disappointed in her after you told us that she is pregnant with the other man's baby. Was she cheating on her husband with this man and that's why you are upset? Or is just the poor timing of the situation? :shrug: You can't choose not to answer of course... I know I'm overly curious about everything. :haha: On the other side... I understand how you feel about not wanting to share the spotlight... it's a normal feeling. :hugs: How far along is your cousin?
> 
> Yes, she did cheat with this man. I am disappointed b/c her divorce is not yet final, although I am sure it will be by the time baby arrives. But I am moreso disappointed b/c she has only been separated from her husband for 4 months maybe? Just doesn't look well for her. I am also concrened about the newness of this relationship. Adding a baby to the mix at this early stage just wasn't a smart move :nope: She is 28 and should be making more responsible decisions at this stage in life, but I am going to keep my thoughts to myself around her and guy and just smile and nod. :wacko:Click to expand...

Ahh newbie :hugs: I understand exactly how you feel and can see why you feel that way....however, I suppose if your cousin is making mistakes, there hers to make? I know it doesn't turn off your "care" button though, especially when we want the best for people we love. Smiles and nods in situ! :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie!! You have a blueberry!!! :dance:
> 
> :happydance: but all I want now is a raspberry :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: We all do the same thing here and wish our little fruits away...I tell you, being past the 1st Tri seems to speed things up BIG TIME!!! I'm thinking I'd like time not to be moving quite so fast now :shrug:Click to expand...

You're not lying. I freak a little when I realize how me being 10 weeks seems like just yesterday and if that's the case, tomorrow I'll be 24 weeks. 

I have zip, zero, NOTHING done in the "nursery." It's still full of my husband's crap because he insists we have all the time in the world. I'll be panicking if he doesn't get moving on clearing it in the next week or 2. That's what he's supposed to be doing this week but he's yet to start. :dohh: I think I'm starting to feel a little nesty already.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping on kits pt pic tonight !
> 
> Oh yeah! I want want want :hissy: to see Kit pot pic.Click to expand...

Ooo, I actually ran out of time today...I shall endeavour to produce the goods tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

LittleSpy said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> reason i said about bejeweled blitz is because i love this game and i just got my highest ever score 921 350 but on my OH's facebook! how gutted am i hahaha
> 
> I play occasionally. And holy crap, 921,350!?! Awesome! My highest score is about half that. And it just gets worse and worse the more pregnant I get. :haha: My brain is mush at this point.Click to expand...

it was awesome just gutted its not showed off on my profile lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(
> 
> Are you concerned enough to call your doctor? I'm sorry sweets, I'm not sure what to say here... you are the only one who knows how hard you hit your tum and how the pains feel now. :shrug: I hope all is well though and it is just growing pains. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i knocked a shopping basket into the right side of my tum not really hard but i noticed it hit my tum, its just sharp pains right on my c section i just keeping an eye on it and if they get worse then i will call midwife/doctor they come and go so i suspect thats not a bad thing? i hate the worry of pregnancy :/ thankyou hun xClick to expand...

April...sorry you've got a pain in the tum :nope: I'm sure it will be nothing to do with your shopping basket incident but yes, keep a wee eye on it. That little boy sure is causing you some fuss eh? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> *Lunalady!*:flower: Sorry to hear that you had some tough times in your school years, and I see why you'd want your kid to be homeschooled. I have a horror of the French system, it's so uncreative, but like Molly I think the social aspects of school are great and it doesn't stop us as parents teaching our kids too.(And financially I'll need to go back to work at some point:growlmad:) Like you, I go from my own experience, and I really enjoyed school; like most I was a naughty but studious monkey until the end of primary, and at senior school a naughty lazy monkey (often to be seen violating school uniform rules and smoking behind the bike sheds with spotty boys from the boy's school next door) but I came out the other side not too worse for wear and with my closest friends:friends:
> But if you can do it (such hard work home schooling!:wacko:) then I think that's great:thumbup: Goodluck to you!:hugs:

Thank you! I'm actually looking forward to it. I really wanted to be a teacher, but my mom didn't want me to go away to university and the community college didn't offer anything teaching wise. I think I'll get my chance to play teacher. :)
I went to a crochet class the other night. I thought seems how I only learned to crochet by watching YouTube videos I ought to get a proper lesson. :dohh:
I ended up teaching half the class because there were so many people and the actual teacher was swamped trying to teach so many. Haha!
It was a very basic lesson - just teaching the stitches, which I already knew. Oh, well! It was fun to just be out and about.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(
> 
> Are you concerned enough to call your doctor? I'm sorry sweets, I'm not sure what to say here... you are the only one who knows how hard you hit your tum and how the pains feel now. :shrug: I hope all is well though and it is just growing pains. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i knocked a shopping basket into the right side of my tum not really hard but i noticed it hit my tum, its just sharp pains right on my c section i just keeping an eye on it and if they get worse then i will call midwife/doctor they come and go so i suspect thats not a bad thing? i hate the worry of pregnancy :/ thankyou hun xClick to expand...
> 
> April...sorry you've got a pain in the tum :nope: I'm sure it will be nothing to do with your shopping basket incident but yes, keep a wee eye on it. That little boy sure is causing you some fuss eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...

lol it would make sense it being a boy with all this mischief lol, im coming to the conclusion it is my scar stretching! as its covering the whole scar now :/


----------



## mummyApril

night night Jaynie sleep tight x


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady!
> 
> I agree entirely with what you say! I would send my kids to school even though I consider my experience bad. I was extremely underconfident and due to catchment area/money wars the school that all of my friends were going to became unavailable to me and I had to go to a much worse school! I was such a confused kid, my friends who I spent time with in school and still see now were your typical 'inbetweeners' we were neither here nor there and totall normal...
> 
> In the week though because I was from a poorer - ish area I had friends that went to my school and were 'naughty' and were all way ahead sexually etc etc but as you see I was certainly an inbetweener but I came out the other side and I learned about *people* and how to handle myself. Invaluable to me in the end!

Yep, I think I learned a lot of stuff... I learned I don't want my kids to learn what I learned at quite an early age! ;)
But, aside from that - I do think public school is great, I'm glad it's available and teachers are saints. I just know that I learned quite a few things and did quite a few things I should not have done. I mean, I was a goody girl (remember I never did drugs or smoked or drank! hehe), but if I could have saved myself the pressure and self injury that would have been nice.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Cried to go to school?? :shock: I hope I am as luck as u one day!
> 
> :haha: She is such a studious girl. She was reading her first words by 4 and they recently did some testing at her school and she did AMAZING. In one category she was suppose to rank at 13 and she ranked at 29! Such a smart girl. :hugs: I've come to the conclusion though that most kids (in the beginning) LOVE to go to school... it's as they get older that they lose interest for one reason or another.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, smart cookie you got there!!
> I was like that - I really loved school and I was really good at it in primary school, but once I got to my teen years I only went to school to hang out with my friends and my grades suffered. And I picked up bad habits.
> I did do better in high school and actually graduated with honors, but just barely.
> I plan to homeschool any child(ren) DH and I have. It really wasn't that long ago that I was in school (I graduated in 2004) and I really didn't enjoy any of it past primary school. I asked my mom to homeschool me on more than several occasions.Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought about homeschooling quite a bit but one of the biggest things that sway me is the social aspect... where it can be a detriment in high school (when you let your social life rule your academic career), it's also a good thing. You learn how to interact with other people your own age, make friends that you keep throughout the years (or not if they turn evil or something :haha:), and you learn how to deal/cope with peer pressures. You experience so many things that you wouldn't when home schooled. The more frivolous would be school dances. :haha:
> 
> Curious... what was it that made you NOT enjoy school past primary?Click to expand...
> 
> For me it was the pressure - not only to excel in my studies but also to live up to the peer image. I developed an eating disorder my first year out of primary school - in 7th grade. It was all of a sudden about looks and being perfect looking. I was confused - I'd been playing with barbies all summer with my neighbor friends, and now I was supposed to be concerned with shaving my legs and doing my hair and make-up? I was 12!
> I really struggled. I had a terrible time comparing myself to others and I never gave myself a break. I'm an only child, too, so if I did something wrong it was a really big deal. My parents love me and cared for me a lot, but they were sometimes a tad strict. Being the age now that I'm ready for kids and looking back I don't think they were too hard on me, but at the time it was too much. I seriously considered suicide when I was 15. I was a cutter, I was anorexic and I felt like my parents hated me because I had a B average. I hated school. I resented my best friend who was naturally very thin, got good grades without even trying and effortlessly fell in with the popular crowd.
> 
> Outside of school I did 4-H and public recreation sports, so I plan to do that with our kids. I don't worry about the social aspect of homeschooling at all. When I was in 4-H almost all of the other kids in my group were home schooled and they were honestly the nicest, most sincere and outgoing group of kids. They kinda intimidated me as a teen because they were so outgoing and I was so shy.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story as to why I'll be homeschooling. DH is all for it, too. He was a 'nerd' in school, so he was made fun of a lot and it impacted his self esteem. He didn't go to the extremes that I did, though, thank goodness. And he felt he wasn't adequately prepared for college, so he wants us to be in charge of our child(ren)'s schooling.Click to expand...

Luna...thanks for sharing a bit of your childhood with us. I'm always fascinated to hear how other people grew up. It sounds hard and I'm sorry you felt so under pressure, but I would lay odds that some of those experiences, however traumatic and harrowing at the time, have helped make you the amazing, strong person you are today.:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I understand all of your points. I don't disagree with homeschooling at all. I'm sorry you had such a hard time though. You and your husband. :( Big :hugs:

:hugs: Thanks. Sometimes I do feel like I have to defend my choice because there are people in my real life that don't agree and like to debate it with me. (And for goodness sake, we don't even have any kids, yet! lol)


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Luna...thanks for sharing a bit of your childhood with us. I'm always fascinated to hear how other people grew up. It sounds hard and I'm sorry you felt so under pressure, but I would lay odds that some of those experiences, however traumatic and harrowing at the time, have helped make you the amazing, strong person you are today.:hugs:

Thanks, Kit :hugs: What sweet words! :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

MOOMIN!!!!

I see lines!!!!!:happydance: Faint they may well be but I can see something on both the inverted and the un-inverted :thumbup:

Oooo, suspense will kill me till the morning now....:haha:

Oh, and the being nervous bit even although this is what you've been trying for....totally relate same as the others! I nearly fell in the bath when the words popped up with my first BFP!! :shock: The legs almost went!!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Luna i think its lovely you want to home school, if it was that simple in the U.K and i knew id do better than school i would home school, its so hard watching your child grow and worry about 'fitting in' good for you i say :) x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm never going to get pregnant

:trouble:

I'm gonna kick negativity's scrawny butt right outta town :grr:

Come on m'love...you're sorted with your plan this cycle and I tell you, you'd better watch out or you'll be scoffing all manner of woollen items along with Miss HollythesympyomlessMonkeypants!! Be careful about how much Cowell you let into your life :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Luna i think its lovely you want to home school, if it was that simple in the U.K and i knew id do better than school i would home school, its so hard watching your child grow and worry about 'fitting in' good for you i say :) x

Thank you :)
I feel worried it will be hard - but there are so many people who do it, it gives me hope. And there are several blogs I read by moms who homeschool and they give detailed instructions on how to start, the paperwork and government stuff you need to do, etc. And DH is quite brilliant, so he'll have no trouble teaching maths and science. And I'll happily teach reading and writing and art and music. And crochet :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get pregnant
> 
> :trouble:
> 
> I'm gonna kick negativity's scrawny butt right outta town :grr:
> 
> Come on m'love...you're sorted with your plan this cycle and I tell you, you'd better watch out or you'll be scoffing all manner of woollen items along with Miss HollythesympyomlessMonkeypants!! Be careful about how much Cowell you let into your life :winkwink:Click to expand...

I agree! Chin up, darling Sarachka. PMA! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You know, my OH told me not to watch this movie... :cry:

Haven't seen it myself Molly :nope: D'you recommend as long as i'm feeling emotionally stable? :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Moomin! I will be on the edge of my seat until you post the results of your FMU!

I never thought I'd be so excited for someone else's first wee of the day until I found you all.... :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know, my OH told me not to watch this movie... :cry:
> 
> Haven't seen it myself Molly :nope: D'you recommend as long as i'm feeling emotionally stable? :shrug:Click to expand...

what film? x


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie!! You have a blueberry!!! :dance:
> 
> :happydance: but all I want now is a raspberry :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: We all do the same thing here and wish our little fruits away...I tell you, being past the 1st Tri seems to speed things up BIG TIME!!! I'm thinking I'd like time not to be moving quite so fast now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're not lying. I freak a little when I realize how me being 10 weeks seems like just yesterday and if that's the case, tomorrow I'll be 24 weeks.
> 
> I have zip, zero, NOTHING done in the "nursery." It's still full of my husband's crap because he insists we have all the time in the world. I'll be panicking if he doesn't get moving on clearing it in the next week or 2. That's what he's supposed to be doing this week but he's yet to start. :dohh: I think I'm starting to feel a little nesty already.Click to expand...

:haha: I'm also in the "done nothing" gang..although it's by design. I'm going to wait till after my scan on the 16th then notch things up a gear and OH is on board with that. Truth is, he'd gladly get things moving right now but it's me saying we should wait. I'm not sure why :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know, my OH told me not to watch this movie... :cry:
> 
> Haven't seen it myself Molly :nope: D'you recommend as long as i'm feeling emotionally stable? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> what film? xClick to expand...

I think it's the second Nanny McPhee..but maybe I'm wrong?? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know, my OH told me not to watch this movie... :cry:
> 
> Haven't seen it myself Molly :nope: D'you recommend as long as i'm feeling emotionally stable? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> what film? xClick to expand...
> 
> I think it's the second Nanny McPhee..but maybe I'm wrong?? :shrug:Click to expand...

oh yeah i commented on this about how i cried at this when i wasnt pregnant lol, i was in the cinema and the woman next to me was also crying lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> keep getting sharp pains really hope its growing pains :(
> 
> Are you concerned enough to call your doctor? I'm sorry sweets, I'm not sure what to say here... you are the only one who knows how hard you hit your tum and how the pains feel now. :shrug: I hope all is well though and it is just growing pains. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i knocked a shopping basket into the right side of my tum not really hard but i noticed it hit my tum, its just sharp pains right on my c section i just keeping an eye on it and if they get worse then i will call midwife/doctor they come and go so i suspect thats not a bad thing? i hate the worry of pregnancy :/ thankyou hun xClick to expand...
> 
> April...sorry you've got a pain in the tum :nope: I'm sure it will be nothing to do with your shopping basket incident but yes, keep a wee eye on it. That little boy sure is causing you some fuss eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> lol it would make sense it being a boy with all this mischief lol, im coming to the conclusion it is my scar stretching! as its covering the whole scar now :/Click to expand...

Ahh, mystery solved then. Bloomin' scar!! :trouble:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know, my OH told me not to watch this movie... :cry:
> 
> Haven't seen it myself Molly :nope: D'you recommend as long as i'm feeling emotionally stable? :shrug:Click to expand...

It's Nanny McPhee Returns... and I think it should be good for you if you are emotionally stable. My OH is under the impression that I would cry whether I was pregnant or not. :shrug: But I'm a weeper so :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know, my OH told me not to watch this movie... :cry:
> 
> Haven't seen it myself Molly :nope: D'you recommend as long as i'm feeling emotionally stable? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's Nanny McPhee Returns... and I think it should be good for you if you are emotionally stable. My OH is under the impression that I would cry wether I was pregnant or not. :shrug: But I'm a weeper so :shrug:Click to expand...

I bet you've really enjoyed it though? I loved the first one :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:shock:

Molly...you've flown past your 3,000th post!! Woweeeeee :happydance:

Y'know, when I first joined this site last year I used to see people with posts in the thousands and go...NO WAY!!! How did they find the time! :haha: Check us all out now!!!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know, my OH told me not to watch this movie... :cry:
> 
> Haven't seen it myself Molly :nope: D'you recommend as long as i'm feeling emotionally stable? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's Nanny McPhee Returns... and I think it should be good for you if you are emotionally stable. My OH is under the impression that I would cry whether I was pregnant or not. :shrug: But I'm a weeper so :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you've really enjoyed it though? I loved the first one :thumbup:Click to expand...

I did enjoy it actually. :thumbup: My OH forced me to nap yesterday (I slept for 2 hours!) so he watched it with the girls. I text him today to ask him about it and he said, "You shouldn't watch it. You will cry." Ha, I watched it anyway. :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :shock:
> 
> Molly...you've flown past your 3,000th post!! Woweeeeee :happydance:
> 
> Y'know, when I first joined this site last year I used to see people with posts in the thousands and go...NO WAY!!! How did they find the time! :haha: Check us all out now!!!! :haha:

Oh crap-sticks! Hold please.... *clears throat* 


NEWBIE!!

I dedicate this here 3k post (never you mind the 10 at the end) to you.

After all the :ninja: confusion... I think you deserve it. Okay, well that's not the only reason... :winkwink:

You are a wonderful turtle and I adore you. I can't wait for you to type-scream,

"I'M GOING TO BE A MOMMY!"

:hugs:

How was that for my first super colorful multi-size post?? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Well my lovely turtletons...I'm going to retire for the evening and head off to the land of nod :sleep:

I have managed to miss lots of you tonight, so belated good nights to Trin, Holly, Jaynie and newmummy...and anyone else I missed :hugs:

See ya tomorra :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Confession... I made cupcakes. :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Night night, Kit!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! :sleep: well!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Molly...you've flown past your 3,000th post!! Woweeeeee :happydance:
> 
> Y'know, when I first joined this site last year I used to see people with posts in the thousands and go...NO WAY!!! How did they find the time! :haha: Check us all out now!!!! :haha:
> 
> Oh crap-sticks! Hold please.... *clears throat*
> 
> 
> NEWBIE!!
> 
> I dedicate this here 3k post (never you mind the 10 at the end) to you.
> 
> After all the :ninja: confusion... I think you deserve it. Okay, well that's not the only reason... :winkwink:
> 
> You are a wonderful turtle and I adore you. I can't wait for you to type-scream,
> 
> "I'M GOING TO BE A MOMMY!"
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How was that for my first super colorful multi-size post?? :flower:Click to expand...

:happydance:Excellent dedicatory post my lovely Molly!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Confession... I made cupcakes. :blush:

It's only a confession if you ate 'em all too :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Confession... I made cupcakes. :blush:
> 
> It's only a confession if you ate 'em all too :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm waiting for them to cool so I can frost them and then... the world may never know...:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

night night Kit i am also going to bed am shattered yay for Friday tomoro :) good night all xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Molly...you've flown past your 3,000th post!! Woweeeeee :happydance:
> 
> Y'know, when I first joined this site last year I used to see people with posts in the thousands and go...NO WAY!!! How did they find the time! :haha: Check us all out now!!!! :haha:
> 
> Oh crap-sticks! Hold please.... *clears throat*
> 
> 
> NEWBIE!!
> 
> I dedicate this here 3k post (never you mind the 10 at the end) to you.
> 
> After all the :ninja: confusion... I think you deserve it. Okay, well that's not the only reason... :winkwink:
> 
> You are a wonderful turtle and I adore you. I can't wait for you to type-scream,
> 
> "I'M GOING TO BE A MOMMY!"
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How was that for my first super colorful multi-size post?? :flower:Click to expand...

Aw, Moll my Doll!! :hugs: thank u very much my dear. I hope it brings me good luck and my bfp is well on it's way. I just realized last night that I will probably know one way or the other by v-day. what a nice gift that would be. Anywho, thanks so much tuts! I kinda adore u too, ya know :winkwink: :friends:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Confession... I made cupcakes. :blush:

:blush: I had mcdonalds for lunch :blush: Not a hamburger tho :haha: just a plain chicken sandwich and a small fry, no soda. I brought a salad from home, but I was craving one of those sandwiches... my car has a mind of its own :shrug: 

I won't tell if u won't Moll


----------



## Crunchie

I feel Crap ! Can u have evening sickness ???


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'm afraid so Crunch. I think it was Hollymonkey that said she had it in the evening's with LO so she just slept it off. who knew a blueberry could do so much damage? feel better soon doll :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooft.... tell you ladies what ill give you some symptoms to mull over...

Random Cramping
Nausea
Hormonal - to the point i burst into tears brushing my hair this morning because my psoriasis made it hurt (normally i ignore it it hurts every day!!)
Toothache
Tired
Wanting to eat everything in sight
Feeling Cold

would love to know whats going on!


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks newbie !!! Just seem to have lost all my urges to eat ! 

Never mind could be worse xxx


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Confession... I made cupcakes. :blush:
> 
> :blush: I had mcdonalds for lunch :blush: Not a hamburger tho :haha: just a plain chicken sandwich and a small fry, no soda. I brought a salad from home, but I was craving one of those sandwiches... my car has a mind of its own :shrug:
> 
> I won't tell if u won't MollClick to expand...

:blush: I had my OH grab me a spicy chicken sandwich the other day. I have no tolerance for spicy foods but I NEEDED a spicy chicken. :haha: My OH was dying laughing watching me take a bite and pant for breath and chasing with water. I couldn't stop though! :rofl: Secrets are safe! :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Crunchlet, I hope you feel better soon love. First tri will be over before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Confession... I made cupcakes. :blush:
> 
> :blush: I had mcdonalds for lunch :blush: Not a hamburger tho :haha: just a plain chicken sandwich and a small fry, no soda. I brought a salad from home, but I was craving one of those sandwiches... my car has a mind of its own :shrug:
> 
> I won't tell if u won't MollClick to expand...
> 
> :blush: I had my OH grab me a spicy chicken sandwich the other day. I have no tolerance for spicy foods but I NEEDED a spicy chicken. :haha: My OH was dying laughing watching me take a bite and pant for breath and chasing with water. I couldn't stop though! :rofl: Secrets are safe! :friends:Click to expand...

darn things are addictive! not to mention cheap! my lunch was $2! Why can't the grill chicken sandwich be $1 too?? :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Ooooft.... tell you ladies what ill give you some symptoms to mull over...
> 
> Random Cramping
> Nausea
> Hormonal - to the point i burst into tears brushing my hair this morning because my psoriasis made it hurt (normally i ignore it it hurts every day!!)
> Toothache
> Tired
> Wanting to eat everything in sight
> Feeling Cold
> 
> would love to know whats going on!

hmmm...? Not sure about that one Ging :shrug: the toothache kinda throws a wrench in things!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ooooft.... tell you ladies what ill give you some symptoms to mull over...
> 
> Random Cramping
> Nausea
> Hormonal - to the point i burst into tears brushing my hair this morning because my psoriasis made it hurt (normally i ignore it it hurts every day!!)
> Toothache
> Tired
> Wanting to eat everything in sight
> Feeling Cold
> 
> would love to know whats going on!
> 
> hmmm...? Not sure about that one Ging :shrug: the toothache kinda throws a wrench in things!Click to expand...

Or maybe the toothache is completely unrelated and she's pregnant. ... test?


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning my turtles! :hi:

Just a quick one from me as work is calling... Lol!

Not sure how pic will turn out but here goes...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/9eaed7c2.jpg

Unless I have line eye, I think I can see it? Still super faint tho! And AF is due today! Still not arrived!!!

Xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Moomin - I can't see this one as good as the others sadly! I still have things crossed that you will not see :af: and the :witch:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning 

Hi jaynie hope u have a lovely day 

Moomin- I struggle with those tests in the big cases to see but i think there may be something ???

Fingers crossed x


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Crunch :hi: hope you have a lovely day too :flower:

It's Friiiiiidaaaay!!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning Crunch :hi: hope you have a lovely day too :flower:
> 
> It's Friiiiiidaaaay!!!

Thank crunchie it's Friday :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Crunch :hi: hope you have a lovely day too :flower:
> 
> It's Friiiiiidaaaay!!!
> 
> Thank crunchie it's Friday :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: I enjoyed that Crunch!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> I feel Crap ! Can u have evening sickness ???

i have sickness as soon as i get up then it eases until 5-6pm and i have nausea for a couple of hours and then sickness (oh the joys) this is my daily routine lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Friday you working lasses:flower:

I have a bus to catch soon but was just wondering if Moomin had posted.....


----------



## firstbaby25

Have a lovely day Bethany and Holly! 

:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me see line:happydance:

Have a great day everyone, stay off the booze and fags and caffeine Moomin:winkwink:

Catch you Laterrrrrrrrrrrrssssssssssss:kiss::kiss::kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my turtles! :hi:
> 
> Just a quick one from me as work is calling... Lol!
> 
> Not sure how pic will turn out but here goes...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/9eaed7c2.jpg
> 
> Unless I have line eye, I think I can see it? Still super faint tho! And AF is due today! Still not arrived!!!
> 
> Xxx

i can see it and so did my 9 year old daughter :) (her eyes are better than mine lol)


----------



## mummyApril

I have the girls bunk beds being delivered today they rang almost an hour ago saying they will be here within the hour and i need to leave to do the school run and they are not here :O i dont know what to do :/


----------



## poas

I see the line too :) I'm heading off for my scan shortly, feeling very negative and tearful after a hideous dream I had :( 
Hope you all have a great friday x


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I see the line too :) I'm heading off for my scan shortly, feeling very negative and tearful after a hideous dream I had :(
> Hope you all have a great friday x

It will be great :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I have bronchitis :growlmad: so I'm sick in bed and feeling rotten
Dh has gone off with the boys to uShaka and to pick up my pram :happydance:

Moomin I see a line!!! :happydance:

Crunchie, I have evening sickness. Had it with all of mine. Now I find it reassuring :haha:

Luna, homeschooling is not for the faint hearted. You have my respect. I personally know I would strangle at least one of mine before lunch time if I homeschooled :blush: But then they had ADHD and I am a mommy who needs to work outside the home at least part of the day. I'm not thrilled with our school system, especially for high school. I want to move my boys to the Waldorf school. i love the Waldorf system of teaching but our closest school is about 40km away so we may have to move there


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I see the line too :) I'm heading off for my scan shortly, feeling very negative and tearful after a hideous dream I had :(
> Hope you all have a great friday x

Good luck :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> I see the line too :) I'm heading off for my scan shortly, feeling very negative and tearful after a hideous dream I had :(
> Hope you all have a great friday x

everything will be fine relax and enjoy x


----------



## MoominMumma

:shock: OMG!!!! I seriously thought u girls would say that it was :bfn:!!! :shock:

I just went to loo and... TMI WARNING (lol)... I had yellowy looking type of something on my pad... So immediately I thought :nope: AF will be here today and it's all over!!! BUT... I felt it and it feels like wet CM?! And as I'm sitting here I feel as tho I've wet myself...sorry tmi! Lol! But good news is that when I wiped there was no sign of AF!!! :happydance:

Has anyone else experienced the same thing and had a :bfp:? 

Xxx


----------



## mummyApril

MoominMumma said:


> :shock: OMG!!!! I seriously thought u girls would say that it was :bfn:!!! :shock:
> 
> I just went to loo and... TMI WARNING (lol)... I had yellowy looking type of something on my pad... So immediately I thought :nope: AF will be here today and it's all over!!! BUT... I felt it and it feels like wet CM?! And as I'm sitting here I feel as tho I've wet myself...sorry tmi! Lol! But good news is that when I wiped there was no sign of AF!!! :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the same thing and had a :bfp:?
> 
> Xxx

thats one of the main reasons i thought i was pregnant was the cm :) x


----------



## Sarachka

Moomin I just can't tell on my phone. I'm crossing my fingers though bc making a
Moomin moma graphic would be so cute.


----------



## kit_cat

Moomin..I definitely see a line!!!

It's looking good!! :happydance::wohoo:

AF is due today..correct?


----------



## firstbaby25

MoominMumma said:


> :shock: OMG!!!! I seriously thought u girls would say that it was :bfn:!!! :shock:
> 
> I just went to loo and... TMI WARNING (lol)... I had yellowy looking type of something on my pad... So immediately I thought :nope: AF will be here today and it's all over!!! BUT... I felt it and it feels like wet CM?! And as I'm sitting here I feel as tho I've wet myself...sorry tmi! Lol! But good news is that when I wiped there was no sign of AF!!! :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the same thing and had a :bfp:?
> 
> Xxx

I thought there was a line 2 days ago... The others didn't I thought I had line eye now I don't really see it but I just made it bigger and I do so I reckon you are gonna get your :bfp: :test: again?


----------



## firstbaby25

as in when are you gonna? tomorrow? FMU?


----------



## kit_cat

Morning ladies :wave:

Well it's mega windy and rainy here today. So much so that our garden fence is down :growlmad: OH priced up new posts/boards etc....£400 :shock: Not ideal timing really :nope: Anyways...not to worry.

So, I had a wacky dream last night. I dreamt I was in London with my boss and Ronnie Barker (late great British comedian) came up to me and gave me a giant ice cream sundae which I was trying to pursuade my boss to help me eat because it was so huge (like the same size as me) My boss didn't want to share it..imagine! :shrug: Aren't dreams weird!?!:haha:

Ok, enough drivel for one morning...have a happy Friday everyone :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I feel Crap ! Can u have evening sickness ???

Yep...sorry to say when I had nausea, it was ALL day :( but the good news is it will go in a couple of weeks(ish) if you're anything like me.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Ooooft.... tell you ladies what ill give you some symptoms to mull over...
> 
> Random Cramping
> Nausea
> Hormonal - to the point i burst into tears brushing my hair this morning because my psoriasis made it hurt (normally i ignore it it hurts every day!!)
> Toothache
> Tired
> Wanting to eat everything in sight
> Feeling Cold
> 
> would love to know whats going on!

Ooooo, interesting...apart from the toothache?? Maybe the body playing tricks or maybe you should test just in case?? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Well it's mega windy and rainy here today. So much so that our garden fence is down :growlmad: OH priced up new posts/boards etc....£400 :shock: Not ideal timing really :nope: Anyways...not to worry.
> 
> So, I had a wacky dream last night. I dreamt I was in London with my boss and Ronnie Barker (late great British comedian) came up to me and gave me a giant ice cream sundae which I was trying to pursuade my boss to help me eat because it was so huge (like the same size as me) My boss didn't want to share it..imagine! :shrug: Aren't dreams weird!?!:haha:
> 
> Ok, enough drivel for one morning...have a happy Friday everyone :hugs:

hahaha what a funny dream! i cant seem to remember my dreams anymore :/


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I have the girls bunk beds being delivered today they rang almost an hour ago saying they will be here within the hour and i need to leave to do the school run and they are not here :O i dont know what to do :/

Did you manage to take delivery?


----------



## Sarachka

Almost at 16k post!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I see the line too :) I'm heading off for my scan shortly, feeling very negative and tearful after a hideous dream I had :(
> Hope you all have a great friday x

Aww lovely..all will be well, bad dreams only happen because we're stressed. Looking forward to hearing how it went. :thumbup: Good luck.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have the girls bunk beds being delivered today they rang almost an hour ago saying they will be here within the hour and i need to leave to do the school run and they are not here :O i dont know what to do :/
> 
> Did you manage to take delivery?Click to expand...

yes i did a 40 minute walk in 20 :/ and they were 10 minutes late lol but i got them girls are going to be insanely excited :D


----------



## Sarachka

I'm gonna have the 16k post!


----------



## Sarachka

Mine in a moment


----------



## Sarachka

Mine


----------



## mummyApril

i didnt even realise it was near how bad would i have felt if i got that phew! well done sara x


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: Sarachka!! Well done and hardly any :ninja: required!!

I was terrified to post there..I was all like :-$:shhh:


----------



## firstbaby25

April I don't often remember my dreams! When I do I like it though... Kit it's very windy and rainy and grey here too!! :nope: good! I am having another lazy day... I can't do anything til the OH gets home anyway he has the money the car and the weather is too bad for walks and with no money I can't even bribe myself with a hot chocolate! What is a girl to do? :shrug: :shrug:

Ginge I forogt to say that your symptoms list looks promising to me! When will you :test:?

So Adam revealed valentines plans (don't worry he won't overshadow your OH's I pretty much hinted, suggested and stopped just short at demanding that's what we do) we are going for a spa day! I am having massages with hot stones :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Well done Sarachka!!!

I was too terrified to post anything in case I stole it :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> April I don't often remember my dreams! When I do I like it though... Kit it's very windy and rainy and grey here too!! :nope: good! I am having another lazy day... I can't do anything til the OH gets home anyway he has the money the car and the weather is too bad for walks and with no money I can't even bribe myself with a hot chocolate! What is a girl to do? :shrug: :shrug:
> 
> Ginge I forogt to say that your symptoms list looks promising to me! When will you :test:?
> 
> So Adam revealed valentines plans (don't worry he won't overshadow your OH's I pretty much hinted, suggested and stopped just short at demanding that's what we do) we are going for a spa day! I am having massages with hot stones :yipee: :yipee:

Ooh! That sounds so nice. One of my friends gave me a voucher for one a couple of years ago. I loved it :cloud9:

I want icecream :brat:


----------



## firstbaby25

I had no idea it was near too! OMG could you imagine?


----------



## kit_cat

Trinity...sorry you're feeling rough m'love, that's poopy :nope:

I hope you'll be getting plenty of rest and OH and boys will be waiting hand and foot on you for a change??? 

Hope you feel better really soon. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh Jaynie..now that's my idea of a Valentines day treat!! I've never had a hot stone thingamajig..I hear it's fab though!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I've never had a hot stone massage neither I have had only one massage in my whole entire life! I tell you I am looking forward to it, he said I could have the back, scalp and face one! I will be purring like a cat! It lasts for 115mins :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







tumbleweed.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

I'm taking fertility tips from my customers and am off to mcdonalds for lunch!! Might get some vodka for tonight too.


----------



## MoominMumma

I'm back again girls! :flower:

On my lunch now but dying to POAS!!! Feel like walking outta work now just to POAS!! :haha:

Ok so here is the test which is now dry...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/33e93f83.jpg

Just wondered (if it's come out ok lol) if u all think it is starting to get more colour to it? As I'm so worried it will be an evap!!! :wacko:

And yes Kit - AF is due today! 

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> I'm taking fertility tips from my customers and am off to mcdonalds for lunch!! Might get some vodka for tonight too.

You would need to jack your job in and start watching Jeremy Kyle also .....


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon Ladies! and i'm not gonna bother testing just going to wait and see if :af: arrives if she doesn't then I might test!


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh lunchtime :munch:

Moomin...not such a great shot....I can't see anything from that pic but it's a bit blurry :shrug:

Sarachka...yes crunchie's right..Jez Kyle would be a must but most importantly I feel you'd have to consult the fashion police IYKWIM :winkwink:

Trin..how you feeling lovely..get some sleep?

Ginge..when is AF officially due then?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ahhhh lunchtime :munch:
> 
> Moomin...not such a great shot....I can't see anything from that pic but it's a bit blurry :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka...yes crunchie's right..Jez Kyle would be a must but most importantly I feel you'd have to consult the fashion police IYKWIM :winkwink:
> 
> Trin..how you feeling lovely..get some sleep?
> 
> Ginge..when is AF officially due then?

Not much sleep but I did get to read in bed in a quiet house :cloud9: Still feel a bit like death VERY warmed up


----------



## firstbaby25

Trinity! I forgot to wish you well with your bronchitis! Boooo pants... I hope you feel better soon :flower: 

Ginge I agree when is :af: due for you?

Kit what you eating? I just went to a cafe with my mum and had peppermint tea and chocolate cake! Mmmmm. :blush: it was so big that it will be my lunch and I will have to make up for that later on!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm now watching 17 kids and baby makes 18! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Look what OH bought for a friend of ours who have just had a little boy....:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0206.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Lying in bed makes you notice things you never did before - a while back I planted a baby banana tree outside our bedroom window, down the side of our house. I never go down there. Now I see we have a banana grove! Guess I'll be baking banana bread soon :thumbup:
(random fact for you :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh lunchtime :munch:
> 
> Moomin...not such a great shot....I can't see anything from that pic but it's a bit blurry :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka...yes crunchie's right..Jez Kyle would be a must but most importantly I feel you'd have to consult the fashion police IYKWIM :winkwink:
> 
> Trin..how you feeling lovely..get some sleep?
> 
> Ginge..when is AF officially due then?
> 
> Not much sleep but I did get to read in bed in a quiet house :cloud9: Still feel a bit like death VERY warmed upClick to expand...

Ahh now take care and don't you dare move from your bed or there'll be :trouble: :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trinity! I forgot to wish you well with your bronchitis! Boooo pants... I hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> Ginge I agree when is :af: due for you?
> 
> Kit what you eating? I just went to a cafe with my mum and had peppermint tea and chocolate cake! Mmmmm. :blush: it was so big that it will be my lunch and I will have to make up for that later on!

Between Molly's cupcakes and now your chocolate cake, I'm starting a serious craving here! Luckily, because of the bronchitis I can't taste a thing so I won't actually eat it


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh lunchtime :munch:
> 
> Moomin...not such a great shot....I can't see anything from that pic but it's a bit blurry :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka...yes crunchie's right..Jez Kyle would be a must but most importantly I feel you'd have to consult the fashion police IYKWIM :winkwink:
> 
> Trin..how you feeling lovely..get some sleep?
> 
> Ginge..when is AF officially due then?
> 
> Not much sleep but I did get to read in bed in a quiet house :cloud9: Still feel a bit like death VERY warmed upClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh now take care and don't you dare move from your bed or there'll be :trouble: :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes mom!! *slinks back to bed*


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm now watching 17 kids and baby makes 18! :shock:

OMG!! I just had to find this when I saw your post! I'm wondering how I'll do with 1!! (I'm watching as I eat)

I'm eating some potato and leek soup with oat cakes and I have a rubarb yoghurt to follow :munch:...your choccie cake sounds much better though :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Lying in bed makes you notice things you never did before - a while back I planted a baby banana tree outside our bedroom window, down the side of our house. I never go down there. Now I see we have a banana grove! Guess I'll be baking banana bread soon :thumbup:
> (random fact for you :haha:)

Oooo YUM, banana bread sounds delish! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have to say that banana bread sounds delicious too! They are like super nice family aren't they and she said she's love more! I have heard of this family though and I may have even watched it once before :nope: - not for me!! 

Mmmm I love oatcakes I really do... I hate not tasting food, cause I eat a lot and I love food when I get ill with a cold or other sense debilitating illness I am most upset because I can't taste my food! :rofl: 

Kit I loooove that baby grow! When Erin was born they bought her some scratch mittens that had 'Love' and 'Hate' as if it was tattood :haha: quite funny! 

I'm more impressed with my chart this month. My temps have only been below lastn cycles coverline once this cycle :shrug: in fact I should apparently :test: because they stayed elevated for 19 days :shrug: :shrug: clearly I would be wasting a test? I had the :witch:


----------



## Sarachka

man is that the crazy Duggar family? they are nuts, don't get me started on them and their crazy sexist ways. oh and JINGER isn't a name! lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Jinger is such a rubbish name! Yes the Duggar family - how're they sexist?? Do spill!


----------



## mummyApril

oh im watchin now too :)


----------



## mummyApril

oh no Trinity hope you get better real soon :(


----------



## Sarachka

Well all the girls have to do the house work and cooking and washing and cleaning and look after all the babies that she keeps plopping out while the boys get to play and have fun. They're not taught to become anything other than baby machines. 

They keep insisting that children are a gift from god and they'll keep going as long as god sends them a baby. Now they've had a preemie who may well have complications I'm guessing that this will be the last "gift".


----------



## newbie_ttc

*IT'S https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1237/1237372v4er6kso38.gif*

K, going to catch up now! :wave: *HEY YA'LL* :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think i've watched it once before yeah it's kinda weird - I wonder how many of them will actually want one billion children. 

I've watched a few episodes of 16 and pregnant and seen Leah's, Bentley's and today Sophia's story/birth... I've watched a few before where it's after the babies are born and I know that I hate Farrah's mum - Debbie. I hate to say it but Farrah is right she *is* a control freak just trying to get her to put the baby up for adoption and then saying that she wouldn't go in the birthing room (though she did) and like she's being totally unsupportive in trying to 'teach her daughter a lesson' she's doing less than she would had her daughter finished college, married and then had a baby - it's *disgusting* and I find no family spirit in it!

:howdy: Newbie! Happy Friday :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, don't get me started on the Duggars. They don't believe in evolution. :dohh:

Why do the most backwards idiots have to end up being the most biologically successful?


----------



## mummyApril

I just bought a doppler I couldn't help myself :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

I love when u girls talk american TV, i can actually relate :haha: I've never watched the duggard family on TV b/c it just annoys me. I don't think it's fair to the kids having that many children and I do agree with Sarah. I hope she has enough sense not to get knocked up after this last one was so sickly.

Trin. bronchitis? Poor thing! I hope u feel better real soon. Your new avatar is quite nice might I add.

Sarah are u feeling better about TTC today?

Moomin, i saw a super faint line on the 1st pic but I can't really see anything on the dried test. Keeping fx'ed for you!

Hi Kit! Stay warm today

Can't wait to hear how well the scan went today Lizzy

AFM, in a pretty shitty mood this morning. DH did a 180 when he got home last night in regards to TTC and refused to talk b/c he'd rather sleep. so needless to say no bd'ing last night. I guess it's all the same b/c ff says (after putting in a few fake temps) i o'd 2 days ago :dohh: so not expecting a bfp b/c i've been in this situation several times b4 only bd'ing on O day and of course they all ended in BFN's. taking a break indefinitely after this month. too much to deal with and its compunded when u have a partner wobbling about whether or not he wants to try **sigh**


----------



## newbie_ttc

LittleSpy said:


> Oh, don't get me started on the Duggars. They don't believe in evolution. :dohh:
> 
> Why do the most backwards idiots have to end up being the most biologically successful?

not fair is it? Can u imagine what this womans uterus must be like? :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :howdy: Newbie! Happy Friday :flower:

hey jaynie pooh! what's new doll?


----------



## firstbaby25

:nope: 

Newbie I am not happy! 

Want me to have a word with your OH? :gun: legal there right?

:nope:

You have to keep going... If you want it surely it's better you get it just at a time cost! You're not even old and you are ovulating your man *has* :spermy: I thouroughly believe it will happen for us all. I don't like to see you like this.
:cry:

:hug:


----------



## LittleSpy

newbie_ttc said:


> I love when u girls talk american TV, i can actually relate :haha: I've never watched the duggard family on TV b/c it just annoys me. I don't think it's fair to the kids having that many children and I do agree with Sarah. I hope she has enough sense not to get knocked up after this last one was so sickly.
> 
> Trin. bronchitis? Poor thing! I hope u feel better real soon. Your new avatar is quite nice might I add.
> 
> Sarah are u feeling better about TTC today?
> 
> Moomin, i saw a super faint line on the 1st pic but I can't really see anything on the dried test. Keeping fx'ed for you!
> 
> Hi Kit! Stay warm today
> 
> Can't wait to hear how well the scan went today Lizzy
> 
> AFM, in a pretty shitty mood this morning. DH did a 180 when he got home last night in regards to TTC and refused to talk b/c he'd rather sleep. so needless to say no bd'ing last night. I guess it's all the same b/c ff says (after putting in a few fake temps) i o'd 2 days ago :dohh: so not expecting a bfp b/c i've been in this situation several times b4 only bd'ing on O day and of course they all ended in BFN's. taking a break indefinitely after this month. too much to deal with and its compunded when u have a partner wobbling about when or not he wants to try **sigh**


You're not out. When we caught the egg, FF had led me to believe I had O'd days before. So we only effectively dtd on O day that cycle (after having done it a billion times 4-7 days before O :dohh:).


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie you should put a link for your chart again!


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- I wish you luck my dear... I'd ask when you are going to test again but we all know you will test again tomorrow morning at least. :winkwink:

Kit- That is an odd dream... I had one the other night in which my OH told me he was finished with me. :shock: :cry: I told him in the morning that, "Dream-you is a jerk." :haha:

Trin- That's rotten that you are sick. I hope you feel better soon lovey.:hugs: I've had a two day headache that finally turned into a migraine last night. OW. Took me 5 hours to get rid of. :nope: I can feel it coming back now as well. Poopy. Oh and I want want want :hissy: a banana grove.


----------



## Mollykins

littlespy said:


> oh, don't get me started on the duggars. They don't believe in evolution. :dohh:
> 
> Why do the most backwards idiots have to end up being the most biologically successful?

here here!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! You are not to give up! If I- hold on... you are going to believe FF when your little digi gave you smiley?? PFFT! and SCOFF. Trust your body more than stupid FF... from what I've seen/heard from you FF-girls, FF moves your O date around all the time anyway. ...So there. :smug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cry: gonna be a long day... cousin is on the phone speaking of baby showers and m/s :sad2:

thanks for reminding me Jaynie. u asked me a while ago and I forgot to do it :dohh: Won't be there for long tho... taking it back down when AF arrives, and I probably won't temp after sunday.. don't want to go thru the motions, ya know? 

Sorry to be a partly pooper girls... feeling very depressed today, feel free to :ignore:

p.s. yes, guns are legal :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

Hey again my girls!

Ok so i couldn't help myself and i tested again when i got in from work today!! :winkwink:

Here it is...hope it's a better pic than earlier because i'm doing it from my laptop and not my iphone! :thumbup:

I can see the line without having to squint to hard today! And it is pinky! :winkwink:

Your thoughts? :winkwink:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 003.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MoominMumma

please tell me i'm not going :wacko:?? lol 

xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

I just got my pram :happydance: A patient was selling it for a very good price. She only used it 3 times because her baby hated going in a pram. It comes with a car seat and base
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :cry: gonna be a long day... cousin is on the phone speaking of baby showers and m/s :sad2:
> 
> thanks for reminding me Jaynie. u asked me a while ago and I forgot to do it :dohh: Won't be there for long tho... taking it back down when AF arrives, and I probably won't temp after sunday.. don't want to go thru the motions, ya know?
> 
> Sorry to be a partly pooper girls... feeling very depressed today, feel free to :ignore:
> 
> p.s. yes, guns are legal :haha:

You know what? Today is obviously not the day for you to be catering to your cousin and listening to all her pregnancy rambling. Soooo, that being said, just tell her that it's really not a good time right now and that you will speak to her later; probably tomorrow. You have a lot on your plate right now, yada yada. Think of yourself too lovey. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

BEAUTIFUL pram Miss Trin! :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am so annoyed with DH. He was just really unnecessarily harsh with my oldest DS and this morning he was mean to my youngest. I hate it. :trouble: so now I'm ignoring him and hiding in my room :sulk:(catching up on bnb)


----------



## Mollykins

I had the weirdest dream last night that I just now remembered. I went into a public loo and there was a basket full of ICs and I took about 6 of them and shoved them in my pocket while thinking, "I just want to see two lines..." :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Moomin, I'm not sure. I don't know if the dots are putting me off or I see a line :shrug: definitely saw one on the earlier one tho :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin is your pram a pliko pramette?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I am so annoyed with DH. He was just really unnecessarily harsh with my oldest DS and this morning he was mean to my youngest. I hate it. :trouble: so now I'm ignoring him and hiding in my room :sulk:(catching up on bnb)

I'm sorry Trin. My OH was taking care of the girls last night while I was trying to cope with my migraine. They did something very wrong and he was upset and just started ranting away/yelling (which is easy for men as they project so effortlessly!) finally after 5 minutes I couldn't take it, walked down stairs and told him he needed to stop. He said (angrily) that they needed to understand how upset and disappointed he was over their actions... well, I sort of lost my temper (pain will do that I guess) and half yelled at him, "I think the whole blasted neighborhood knows how upset you are! Now can you please stop it!" :wacko: I went upstairs and the funniest thing was heard... my youngest saying to my oldest in a loud whisper, "He made Mommy MAD."


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> BEAUTIFUL pram Miss Trin! :awww:

The only problem is that my oldest is too bright. He says "so are you pregnant now?" I hate lying (especially to them) so I just said " that's the plan"
*awkward*


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin is your pram a pliko pramette?

It's the Pliko P3. Not sure if that's the same as the pramette? I had the pliko sherpa with my others


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed with DH. He was just really unnecessarily harsh with my oldest DS and this morning he was mean to my youngest. I hate it. :trouble: so now I'm ignoring him and hiding in my room :sulk:(catching up on bnb)
> 
> I'm sorry Trin. My OH was taking care of the girls last night while I was trying to cope with my migraine. They did something very wrong and he was upset and just started ranting away/yelling (which is easy for men as they project so effortlessly!) finally after 5 minutes I couldn't take it, walked down stairs and told him he needed to stop. He said (angrily) that they needed to understand how upset and disappointed he was over their actions... well, I sort of lost my temper (pain will do that I guess) and half yelled at him, "I think the whole blasted neighborhood knows how upset you are! Now can you please stop it!" :wacko: I went upstairs and the funniest thing was heard... my youngest saying to my oldest in a loud whisper, "He made Mommy MAD."Click to expand...

I basically did the same thing :blush: I hate contradicting him in front of them but I had just had enough!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Trin is your pram a pliko pramette?
> 
> It's the Pliko P3. Not sure if that's the same as the pramette? I had the pliko sherpa with my othersClick to expand...

oh not sure probably is pretty similar i had pliko pramette with my youngest and thinking about gettin it again as loved it! x


----------



## TrinityMom

Buddy was very happy I spent the day in bed
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed with DH. He was just really unnecessarily harsh with my oldest DS and this morning he was mean to my youngest. I hate it. :trouble: so now I'm ignoring him and hiding in my room :sulk:(catching up on bnb)
> 
> I'm sorry Trin. My OH was taking care of the girls last night while I was trying to cope with my migraine. They did something very wrong and he was upset and just started ranting away/yelling (which is easy for men as they project so effortlessly!) finally after 5 minutes I couldn't take it, walked down stairs and told him he needed to stop. He said (angrily) that they needed to understand how upset and disappointed he was over their actions... well, I sort of lost my temper (pain will do that I guess) and half yelled at him, "I think the whole blasted neighborhood knows how upset you are! Now can you please stop it!" :wacko: I went upstairs and the funniest thing was heard... my youngest saying to my oldest in a loud whisper, "He made Mommy MAD."Click to expand...
> 
> I basically did the same thing :blush: I hate contradicting him in front of them but I had just had enough!Click to expand...

I don't like to do it either but as you said, I had enough. :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

This, according to Tarquin, is my 'Pixie Powers' And I am so silly because I keep losing them :fool:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Can I steal your knowledge? I some serious nasal congestion, a headache to it, bit of a sore throat, and a fever... I have some eucalyptus cough drops, can I suck on them? I imagine I just have to let the fever run it's course but I was thinking the eucalyptus drops could help with my throat and nose. :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

MoominMumma said:


> Hey again my girls!
> 
> Ok so i couldn't help myself and i tested again when i got in from work today!! :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is...hope it's a better pic than earlier because i'm doing it from my laptop and not my iphone! :thumbup:
> 
> I can see the line without having to squint to hard today! And it is pinky! :winkwink:
> 
> Your thoughts? :winkwink:
> 
> xxx


I put my fingers over the dots on my monitor & I think I still see something. Fx for you!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok Ok Ok MOOMIN!!!! I see dem lines !! I screen tilted till it looked like a negative and then all of a sudden the line was there clear as day!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :cry: gonna be a long day... cousin is on the phone speaking of baby showers and m/s :sad2:
> 
> thanks for reminding me Jaynie. u asked me a while ago and I forgot to do it :dohh: Won't be there for long tho... taking it back down when AF arrives, and I probably won't temp after sunday.. don't want to go thru the motions, ya know?
> 
> Sorry to be a partly pooper girls... feeling very depressed today, feel free to :ignore:
> 
> p.s. yes, guns are legal :haha:
> 
> You know what? Today is obviously not the day for you to be catering to your cousin and listening to all her pregnancy rambling. Soooo, that being said, just tell her that it's really not a good time right now and that you will speak to her later; probably tomorrow. You have a lot on your plate right now, yada yada. Think of yourself too lovey. :hugs:Click to expand...

u r so right Moll. I was actually tearing up over the phone (not good as I am at work!) to my surprise. I thought I had my pity party last night and got my tears out then, so of course I immediately thought 'am i going to be like this for the next 9 months?? :dohh:' 

think i'm gonna take a bnb break today too. Not that u guys are upsetting me b/c I adore u all too much for that to ever happen, but I totally believe in positive energy and the last thing u preggy turtles need is my negativity today so I think I am gonna take some time to sort out my feelings and catch u girls 2morrow! :flower:

p.s. moomin, still can't see anything. i think the dots are throwing me off too, but then again I am wearing glasses at the moment so what do i know! Good luck babe! hope this is it for u!


----------



## LittleSpy

Is buying a used breast pump gross?

Someone has a Medela In Style double electric pump for sale for $75 or best offer in my city. Those things cost $250+ new. She said she only used it for a month but couldn't find time to pump at work anymore so she switched to formula & doesn't need it anymore.

I kind of feel like I can't afford NOT to get it. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LittleSpy said:


> Is buying a used breast pump gross?
> 
> Someone has a Medela In Style double electric pump for sale for $75 or best offer in my city. Those things cost $250+ new. She said she only used it for a month but couldn't find time to pump at work anymore so she switched to formula & doesn't need it anymore.
> 
> I kind of feel like I can't afford NOT to get it. :haha:

You should be able to buy new tubing and bottles for it - no milk goes into the actual pump - then it won't be so gross. i have a lansinoh one i hire out and the moms just buy their own bottles and tubes


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin- Can I steal your knowledge? I some serious nasal congestion, a headache to it, bit of a sore throat, and a fever... I have some eucalyptus cough drops, can I suck on them? I imagine I just have to let the fever run it's course but I was thinking the eucalyptus drops could help with my throat and nose. :shrug:

Yes you can :thumbup: You can use paracetamol for the fever and headache too


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- Can I steal your knowledge? I some serious nasal congestion, a headache to it, bit of a sore throat, and a fever... I have some eucalyptus cough drops, can I suck on them? I imagine I just have to let the fever run it's course but I was thinking the eucalyptus drops could help with my throat and nose. :shrug:
> 
> Yes you can :thumbup: You can use paracetamol for the fever and headache tooClick to expand...

I really have no clue what paracetamol is. :haha: My doctor said I can take tylenol but not until 12 weeks... but if I HAD to before 12 weeks, I could. I just have to avoid it where possible. (I get migraines. :( )


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Is buying a used breast pump gross?
> 
> Someone has a Medela In Style double electric pump for sale for $75 or best offer in my city. Those things cost $250+ new. She said she only used it for a month but couldn't find time to pump at work anymore so she switched to formula & doesn't need it anymore.
> 
> I kind of feel like I can't afford NOT to get it. :haha:
> 
> You should be able to buy new tubing and bottles for it - no milk goes into the actual pump - then it won't be so gross. i have a lansinoh one i hire out and the moms just buy their own bottles and tubesClick to expand...

I agree with Trin. :thumbup: Though I found one at Walmart when I had my second DD that worked well and wasn't expensive. Of course, I can't remember the name of it. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

paracetamol = acetaminophen = Tylenol :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

Awesome points about just buying new tubing & bottles! :flower:
Yay! I sent her an offer of $70. I looooovvvveeee a bargain. :haha: I was just going to buy a single manual pump to make sure I was actually going to be able to breastfeed (my SIL's sister bought a new Medela for nearly $300 and then never produced any milk :dohh:). And then drop all the money on a new electric double pump if everything went as planned. But, if I can get a fancy electric double pump for $70 I'm sure going to go ahead and do it!


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Awesome points about just buying new tubing & bottles! :flower:
> Yay! I sent her an offer of $70. I looooovvvveeee a bargain. :haha: I was just going to buy a single manual pump to make sure I was actually going to be able to breastfeed (my SIL's sister bought a new Medela for nearly $300 and then never produced any milk :dohh:). And then drop all the money on a new electric double pump if everything went as planned. But, if I can get a fancy electric double pump for $70 I'm sure going to go ahead and do it!

Are you going to have a baby shower? When? Is it going to be girls only? (Full of questions I am eh?) :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

*Hey lovers*

It's friday night YAYYYY. I was hoping that AF would be totally gone so we could have filthy empty sex tonight but no such luck.

I should do some laundry or something, but I simply can't be bothered so I'll just sit here :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Awesome points about just buying new tubing & bottles! :flower:
> Yay! I sent her an offer of $70. I looooovvvveeee a bargain. :haha: I was just going to buy a single manual pump to make sure I was actually going to be able to breastfeed (my SIL's sister bought a new Medela for nearly $300 and then never produced any milk :dohh:). And then drop all the money on a new electric double pump if everything went as planned. But, if I can get a fancy electric double pump for $70 I'm sure going to go ahead and do it!

Just logged on and saw this- I so thought of you girls yesterday, I was in a baby shop and there was an Avent electric pump, brand new at 70% off in the sales!:dohh: And loads of other stuff but I thought _wow!_ for the pump! I have my good old manual one:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking fertility tips from my customers and am off to mcdonalds for lunch!! Might get some vodka for tonight too.
> 
> You would need to jack your job in and start watching Jeremy Kyle also .....Click to expand...

and smoke roll ups


----------



## firstbaby25

Can I just point out I'm one of sarachka's customers!!


----------



## Sarachka

No you're not! You're not an 18-24 year old who has been claiming JSA for 6 months!


----------



## Sarachka

DISCLAIMER I met my OH because he was a customer!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Hey again my girls!
> 
> Ok so i couldn't help myself and i tested again when i got in from work today!! :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is...hope it's a better pic than earlier because i'm doing it from my laptop and not my iphone! :thumbup:
> 
> I can see the line without having to squint to hard today! And it is pinky! :winkwink:
> 
> Your thoughts? :winkwink:
> 
> xxx

me see :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I just got my pram :happydance: A patient was selling it for a very good price. She only used it 3 times because her baby hated going in a pram. It comes with a car seat and base

:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I need a holiday. *head hits table*


----------



## Sarachka

I need a holiday!

I want a pram!

I want a breast pump!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening yummy chums:flower:

I've had a great day but am not going swimming so as not to over do it because it's been action packed today! Shopping in the morning with one friend, Japanese restaurant lunch, then visit to another friend with the new baby, who I barely saw because he was asleep the whole time:shrug: Bought Holly a fab hobby-horse which I'm going to hide in the garage for her next birthday.:shhh: Couldn't let him slip through my hands, he's sooo cute! When you press his nose he makes clip-clop noises:happydance:

Wish I had a symptom or two to reassure me:cry: Pee'd on a stick this evening and it looks ok though:shrug: When did your sickness begin girls? I guess it's early yet, AF is only 3 days late....


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening yummy chums:flower:
> 
> I've had a great day but am not going swimming so as not to over do it because it's been action packed today! Shopping in the morning with one friend, Japanese restaurant lunch, then visit to another friend with the new baby, who I barely saw because he was asleep the whole time:shrug: Bought Holly a fab hobby-horse which I'm going to hide in the garage for her next birthday.:shhh: Couldn't let him slip through my hands, he's sooo cute! When you press his nose he makes clip-clop noises:happydance:
> 
> Wish I had a symptom or two to reassure me:cry: Pee'd on a stick this evening and it looks ok though:shrug: When did your sickness begin girls? I guess it's early yet, AF is only 3 days late....

I can't remember when my sickness started... perhaps 6/7 weeks?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening yummy chums:flower:
> 
> I've had a great day but am not going swimming so as not to over do it because it's been action packed today! Shopping in the morning with one friend, Japanese restaurant lunch, then visit to another friend with the new baby, who I barely saw because he was asleep the whole time:shrug: Bought Holly a fab hobby-horse which I'm going to hide in the garage for her next birthday.:shhh: Couldn't let him slip through my hands, he's sooo cute! When you press his nose he makes clip-clop noises:happydance:
> 
> Wish I had a symptom or two to reassure me:cry: Pee'd on a stick this evening and it looks ok though:shrug: When did your sickness begin girls? I guess it's early yet, AF is only 3 days late....

i believe it was 6 weeks it just hit me like bam! try to stay positive im sure you are fine and if its a boy you might not get a lot of sickness! x


----------



## LittleSpy

I started feeling nauseous the night of 5+1. I remember because I had just hung up the phone with my dad (telling him I'm pregnant) after telling him I wasn't feeling sick at all and as soon as I stood up, I felt off. :dohh:
I'd say I felt properly nauseous in the evenings by 5+4. Which then progressed to all day nausea that varied in intensity but ultimately lasted until I was about 15 weeks. Yuck. :wacko: I still get nauseous occasionally but not every day and only for an hour or 2 at a time.

I've yet to puke! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

IT'S FRIDAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening yummy chums:flower:
> 
> I've had a great day but am not going swimming so as not to over do it because it's been action packed today! Shopping in the morning with one friend, Japanese restaurant lunch, then visit to another friend with the new baby, who I barely saw because he was asleep the whole time:shrug: Bought Holly a fab hobby-horse which I'm going to hide in the garage for her next birthday.:shhh: Couldn't let him slip through my hands, he's sooo cute! When you press his nose he makes clip-clop noises:happydance:
> 
> Wish I had a symptom or two to reassure me:cry: Pee'd on a stick this evening and it looks ok though:shrug: When did your sickness begin girls? I guess it's early yet, AF is only 3 days late....
> 
> i believe it was 6 weeks it just hit me like bam! try to stay positive im sure you are fine and if its a boy you might not get a lot of sickness! xClick to expand...

It doesn't take long before the worrying begins, and 2 days ago I felt so relaxed!!:haha: So at 4+3/4 I shouldn't be too surprised I have no sickness:shrug: Actually with Holly I wasn't terribly sick, just a bit of mild nausea in the evening after eating which I dealt with by going to bed :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's Holly's hobby-horse, isn't he so adorable? And also the worry test that I did tonight (took pic when it was dry and the line had gone narrow) It doesn't seem any lighter than yesterday's, and perhaps even a tad darker so I really must stop being HollyWorryPants.:pop: It's all out of my control anyway:shrug:

Hello Kit! See you're catching up!
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0









007.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

I love that little hobby horse! Oh yes, quit worrying! and I'll try to quit sneezing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes I'll quit worrying, we have mysteries afoot to solve on the thread.

Mystery one- _Is Ginge pregnant?_
Mystery two- _Is Moomin definitely pregnant?_

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> We have mysteries afoot to solve on the thread.
> 
> Mystery one- _Is Ginge pregnant?_
> Mystery two- _Is Moomin definitely pregnant?_
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I wish Ginge would :test: Did she ever mention when her AF was due?

Moomin- We'll find out soon! Her AF was due today and is still absent so that's good news. Keep testing Moomin!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Bethany- LOVE the avatar pic of LO. :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly i keep sneezing too! do you think were having boys? lol


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly i keep sneezing too! do you think were having boys? lol

I am allergic to male bullsh** so it is possible. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I understand the worrying. I'm coughing so much that I dreamt I coughed my way to 10 cm and then the baby fell out....teeny tiny apple seed baby....and I've been irrationally worrying all day :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- If you want a good laugh, suck on a eucalyptus drop in your mouth and breath on your cats face. Alice jumped up to me to smell at my mouth so I breathed a little on her face and her whole face started scrunching and pinching and she blinked a lot. :rofl: Hilarious.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I understand the worrying. I'm coughing so much that I dreamt I coughed my way to 10 cm and then the baby fell out....teeny tiny apple seed baby....and I've been irrationally worrying all day :dohh:

I've caught the toilet paper habit you mentioned last week 8-[

You poor thing! Hope you get better soon:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly i keep sneezing too! do you think were having boys? lol
> 
> I am allergic to male bullsh** so it is possible. :haha:Click to expand...

But Tori-apple-seed's not a boy and I'm sneezing :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Girls!
Been out all morning. I caught up on my phone in the car, but didn't feel like typing on the teensy keyboard. :)

Loving the new avatars! Cute baby faces and belly pics. Yay!

I bought some new towels for my bathroom... I'm making my DH paint the bathroom and bedroom with me this weekend. After getting the closet organized I'm ready to get all our bedroom 'decor' set up (finally). It's an India theme!

I bought these towels today:
https://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4235601

How cute are those?? And 50% off. A steal.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh and Bethany- LOVE the avatar pic of LO. :awww:

Thanks:hugs: I took it when we were waiting for our bus this morning:awww:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly i keep sneezing too! do you think were having boys? lol
> 
> I am allergic to male bullsh** so it is possible. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> But Tori-apple-seed's not a boy and I'm sneezing :shrug:Click to expand...

It doesn't count for you Trin... you have to be between 9 and 11 weeks for that rule to apply. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin- If you want a good laugh, suck on a eucalyptus drop in your mouth and breath on your cats face. Alice jumped up to me to smell at my mouth so I breathed a little on her face and her whole face started scrunching and pinching and she blinked a lot. :rofl: Hilarious.

I WOULD NOT DARE!!! Mimooshka, king of all cats, taught me how to be a VERY well-behaved human and not do such rude things!! DH has yet to learn such etiquette. Lily is right now 'giving him ears' (this is what we call it when cats flatten their ears at our stupidity/rudeness/thoughtlessness) because he is not scratching her just right. Can he not see that she can't reach her nose with her bent front paws and CLEARLY needs his help :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo they're lovely Luna:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

:cry:

Sometimes it's not good to read too much eh? I just popped on to 2nd Tri and read a really sad thread. I feel rubbish now :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hi Girls!
> Been out all morning. I caught up on my phone in the car, but didn't feel like typing on the teensy keyboard. :)
> 
> Loving the new avatars! Cute baby faces and belly pics. Yay!
> 
> I bought some new towels for my bathroom... I'm making my DH paint the bathroom and bedroom with me this weekend. After getting the closet organized I'm ready to get all our bedroom 'decor' set up (finally). It's an India theme!
> 
> I bought these towels today:
> https://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4235601
> 
> How cute are those?? And 50% off. A steal.

Love world market! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Hi Girls!
> Been out all morning. I caught up on my phone in the car, but didn't feel like typing on the teensy keyboard. :)
> 
> Loving the new avatars! Cute baby faces and belly pics. Yay!
> 
> I bought some new towels for my bathroom... I'm making my DH paint the bathroom and bedroom with me this weekend. After getting the closet organized I'm ready to get all our bedroom 'decor' set up (finally). It's an India theme!
> 
> I bought these towels today:
> https://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4235601
> 
> How cute are those?? And 50% off. A steal.

Those are beautiful! I love buying towels and linen. Linen is my best tho. I have bamboo bath sheets that are :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :cry:
> 
> Sometimes it's not good to read too much eh? I just popped on to 2nd Tri and read a really sad thread. I feel rubbish now :cry:

oh darling, i keep doing that too :( sometimes the world is so cruel x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- If you want a good laugh, suck on a eucalyptus drop in your mouth and breath on your cats face. Alice jumped up to me to smell at my mouth so I breathed a little on her face and her whole face started scrunching and pinching and she blinked a lot. :rofl: Hilarious.
> 
> I WOULD NOT DARE!!! Mimooshka, king of all cats, taught me how to be a VERY well-behaved human and not do such rude things!! DH has yet to learn such etiquette. Lily is right now 'giving him ears' (this is what we call it when cats flatten their ears at our stupidity/rudeness/thoughtlessness) because he is not scratching her just right. Can he not see that she can't reach her nose with her bent front paws and CLEARLY needs his help :shrug:Click to expand...

Not so mean! Alice loves it... apparently. She kept sticking her nose in. When I stopped, she would get closer and meow at me. :haha: Silly kitten. It's just funny to watch her face scrunch like so.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :cry:
> 
> Sometimes it's not good to read too much eh? I just popped on to 2nd Tri and read a really sad thread. I feel rubbish now :cry:

I did that in first tri this afternoon and nearly started crying...in my defense...the tumble weeds had me...I wasn't thinking...I strayed from my turtles...I've learnt my lesson...:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- If you want a good laugh, suck on a eucalyptus drop in your mouth and breath on your cats face. Alice jumped up to me to smell at my mouth so I breathed a little on her face and her whole face started scrunching and pinching and she blinked a lot. :rofl: Hilarious.
> 
> I WOULD NOT DARE!!! Mimooshka, king of all cats, taught me how to be a VERY well-behaved human and not do such rude things!! DH has yet to learn such etiquette. Lily is right now 'giving him ears' (this is what we call it when cats flatten their ears at our stupidity/rudeness/thoughtlessness) because he is not scratching her just right. Can he not see that she can't reach her nose with her bent front paws and CLEARLY needs his help :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not so mean! Alice loves it... apparently. She kept sticking her nose in. When I stopped, she would get closer and meow at me. :haha: Silly kitten. It's just funny to watch her face scrunch like so.Click to expand...

It's like a car wreck - she can't sniff away even though she knows she should :haha: Or she just really can't believe that you would put something so awfully smelly in your mouth and has to keep on confirming it :haha:

I had a cat, my first bottle-reared kitten (got her at 3 days old) who used to lick my mascara off


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- If you want a good laugh, suck on a eucalyptus drop in your mouth and breath on your cats face. Alice jumped up to me to smell at my mouth so I breathed a little on her face and her whole face started scrunching and pinching and she blinked a lot. :rofl: Hilarious.
> 
> I WOULD NOT DARE!!! Mimooshka, king of all cats, taught me how to be a VERY well-behaved human and not do such rude things!! DH has yet to learn such etiquette. Lily is right now 'giving him ears' (this is what we call it when cats flatten their ears at our stupidity/rudeness/thoughtlessness) because he is not scratching her just right. Can he not see that she can't reach her nose with her bent front paws and CLEARLY needs his help :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not so mean! Alice loves it... apparently. She kept sticking her nose in. When I stopped, she would get closer and meow at me. :haha: Silly kitten. It's just funny to watch her face scrunch like so.Click to expand...
> 
> It's like a car wreck - she can't sniff away even though she knows she should :haha: Or she just really can't believe that you would put something so awfully smelly in your mouth and has to keep on confirming it :haha:
> 
> I had a cat, my first bottle-reared kitten (got her at 3 days old) who used to lick my mascara offClick to expand...

:haha: Some kittens eh?


----------



## Sarachka

My Alice likes to like my eyes too she would lick my make up off. She's so naughty!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to have to go to bed soon. Busy day tomorrow. And then, if I'm not at the hospital we'll go to a game reserve with the kids and my BIL on Sunday :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

All right turtle doves. I am off. I have to go make myself presentable to the general public; I'm off the the college.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> Been out all morning. I caught up on my phone in the car, but didn't feel like typing on the teensy keyboard. :)
> 
> Loving the new avatars! Cute baby faces and belly pics. Yay!
> 
> I bought some new towels for my bathroom... I'm making my DH paint the bathroom and bedroom with me this weekend. After getting the closet organized I'm ready to get all our bedroom 'decor' set up (finally). It's an India theme!
> 
> I bought these towels today:
> https://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4235601
> 
> How cute are those?? And 50% off. A steal.
> 
> Love world market! :thumbup:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> Ooo they're lovely Luna:cloud9:

I know, World Market is the best!! I could buy everything in there... so cool. They have some really cool dining tables!



TrinityMom said:


> Those are beautiful! I love buying towels and linen. Linen is my best tho. I have bamboo bath sheets that are :cloud9:

Omg, I love buying linen, too!! I *LOVE* bedding!!!!! So much. We have like ten sets of sheets for our bed. Way too many. :haha:


Completely unrelated.... but the house two doors down is up in flames!!! :cry:
How sad!! I hope everyone's okay... there are half a dozen emergency response vehicles on my street right now. What a scary thing... :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See you later Trin and Molly, sleep well Trin, no coughing out appleseed dreams:winkwink:
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh no I have a stupid crush on Gilly from hollyoaks bc he looks like OH


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka - thanks again for making my lovely siggy smaller...all sorted. Hope it doesn't get swiped again :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg* Luna* that's terrifying:shock:

I'm off to bed soon since I have an early start tomorrow for baby swimmers.
But before I go would just like to say to NEWBIE that don't feel you can't post negative things here, look at the rest of us, a grumble here, a rant there, a :brat::hissy::brat: everywhere...Hope you feel in better spirits soon :hug:

And *Kit* I avoid reading too much these days, I sooooo tormented myself when I was pregnant with LO:shrug: I caught myself earlier looking up "what symptoms does Google dictate I should be having" and then thought better of it....:hugs:

Like the _Crack Kills _*Sarachka*:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Holly I might change it soon though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oh no I have a stupid crush on Gilly from hollyoaks bc he looks like OH

I just looked him up on Google images because I have no idea who he is:blush: You have to be _really_ famous for me to have heard of you, I'm so crap like that. Omg I've just realised I've turned into my dad. When my mum was first going out with him she asked him if he liked The Beatles and my dad said 'what's The Beatles?' :dohh: They were only the biggest talk of the planet at the time!
But the Gilly person looks good, nice eyes:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

feel like crap bad day good night all x


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly :hugs:

Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night April..sorry you've had a rubbish day, but you'll wake up tomorrow and today will be in the past! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good night Holly :hugs:
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:

Hmmm, I remember my first kick, coming home from work on the train one day...how best to explain it? It felt a bit like that eyeball toy, you know those squishy ones, a hard core in a liquid filled sack, and when you squeeze it between your fingers the ball inside kind of jolts forward in a slippery fashion? It was like that inside my belly:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my turtles! :hi:
> 
> Just a quick one from me as work is calling... Lol!
> 
> Not sure how pic will turn out but here goes...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/9eaed7c2.jpg
> 
> Unless I have line eye, I think I can see it? Still super faint tho! And AF is due today! Still not arrived!!!
> 
> Xxx

I see it on this one (myself lol):thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :shock: OMG!!!! I seriously thought u girls would say that it was :bfn:!!! :shock:
> 
> I just went to loo and... TMI WARNING (lol)... I had yellowy looking type of something on my pad... So immediately I thought :nope: AF will be here today and it's all over!!! BUT... I felt it and it feels like wet CM?! And as I'm sitting here I feel as tho I've wet myself...sorry tmi! Lol! But good news is that when I wiped there was no sign of AF!!! :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the same thing and had a :bfp:?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> thats one of the main reasons i thought i was pregnant was the cm :) xClick to expand...


I had this but didnt know it was BFP related until i got it:haha::winkwink:




mummyApril said:


> I just bought a doppler I couldn't help
> 
> myself :)

OH OH which one where from?? I want one but read lots of negativity :shrug:


I got a new car:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night Holly :hugs:
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, I remember my first kick, coming home from work on the train one day...how best to explain it? It felt a bit like that eyeball toy, you know those squishy ones, a hard core in a liquid filled sack, and when you squeeze it between your fingers the ball inside kind of jolts forward in a slippery fashion? It was like that inside my belly:shrug:Click to expand...

:shrug: Maybe it is just twitchy nerves then...no squidgy eyeball sensations here :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night Holly :hugs:
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, I remember my first kick, coming home from work on the train one day...how best to explain it? It felt a bit like that eyeball toy, you know those squishy ones, a hard core in a liquid filled sack, and when you squeeze it between your fingers the ball inside kind of jolts forward in a slippery fashion? It was like that inside my belly:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Maybe it is just twitchy nerves then...no squidgy eyeball sensations here :nope:Click to expand...

Twitchy nerves is ringing distant bells in my belly memory, maybe they came before the squishy eyeball stage come to think of it :-k


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night Holly :hugs:
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, I remember my first kick, coming home from work on the train one day...how best to explain it? It felt a bit like that eyeball toy, you know those squishy ones, a hard core in a liquid filled sack, and when you squeeze it between your fingers the ball inside kind of jolts forward in a slippery fashion? It was like that inside my belly:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Maybe it is just twitchy nerves then...no squidgy eyeball sensations here :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Twitchy nerves is ringing distant bells in my belly memory, maybe they came before the squishy eyeball stage come to think of it :-kClick to expand...

We'll see how it develops...don't know what else it could be. So will you see your new friend at baby swimmers in the morning?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all:kiss::sleep::hugs:

Oooo new car for new mummy:happydance: What car is it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night Holly :hugs:
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, I remember my first kick, coming home from work on the train one day...how best to explain it? It felt a bit like that eyeball toy, you know those squishy ones, a hard core in a liquid filled sack, and when you squeeze it between your fingers the ball inside kind of jolts forward in a slippery fashion? It was like that inside my belly:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Maybe it is just twitchy nerves then...no squidgy eyeball sensations here :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Twitchy nerves is ringing distant bells in my belly memory, maybe they came before the squishy eyeball stage come to think of it :-kClick to expand...
> 
> We'll see how it develops...don't know what else it could be. So will you see your new friend at baby swimmers in the morning?Click to expand...

Possibly not because little Rose has a cold :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Ah what a shame, enjoy baby swimmers nonetheless though just you and LO who is of course beautiful in your latest pic :cloud9:

Night night :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night holly! 

:sleep: well! Enjoy baby swimmers if we don't see you in the morning :flower: 

New mummy what did you get? Exciting! I need to pick my driving lessons back up my theory test has less than 18 months left on it :-k 

Newbie you can vent here whenever you like... I just don't want you to give up cause of one bad night :kiss: maybe a ntnp attitude would suit you and your oh right now? I just believe it takes time when you feel like you have none... You have put so much in to this too that it seems detrimental for you to turn back from it! I want to see you all :gun:s blazing tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit I've heard people describe first movements as nerve type feelings, flutters! My mum did :thumbup: exciting stuff!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm, I think i neglected to tell you ladies :af: was due in around 5 days ish and about this toothache, other halfs sister went for her wisdom tooth removing as it started hassling her.... after it had been took out she was given a prescription for tramadol (painkillers for you us ladies) and a pregnancy test and was told to take the test before taking the pills, so she did....result :bfp: she practically ran to tescos!!! and bought another, promptly peeing on it another :bfp: she had to get an emergency appointment to have it packed and at her next check up she told her dentist she was pregnant he said "ah explains why your tooth started bothering you then"

My toothache is also a wisdom tooth that has suddenly started giving me pain ...its been coming through for months but hasn't hurt me and now it is :wacko: I doubt i'm pregnant though...


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Luna your room sounds delightful and so does decorating! I bet your sooo excited to have your room how you want it! I have zero plans for the weekend I love it :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello newmummy :wave:

How are you m'love? So, what about this new car then? Is this the one that you were struggling to get insured?


----------



## kit_cat

Are any of the UK ladies watching embarassing bodies?? Not for the faint hearted :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

No kit :nope: my oh has total wipeout uk on! I'm considering walking to the shop for some herbal tea as I like it and am doing well! Plus I'm ashamed to say after my efforts today - I want some chocolate :shrug: I really fancy some!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> No kit :nope: my oh has total wipeout uk on! I'm considering walking to the shop for some herbal tea as I like it and am doing well! Plus I'm ashamed to say after my efforts today - I want some chocolate :shrug: I really fancy some!

You are right into your herbal teas eh? I've tried but they just aren't for me :nope: I've just scoffed a creme egg :munch: 'twas delish :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm watching "Quints By Surprise" after googlng "buy clomid online uk" haha!


----------



## Sarachka

I don't lik em either kit. 

I'm so fat today after someone brought LOADS of goodies into work and I had mcdonalds for lunch.


----------



## kit_cat

I take it you can't actually buy clomid online?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I don't lik em either kit.
> 
> I'm so fat today after someone brought LOADS of goodies into work and I had mcdonalds for lunch.

Sounds like my kind of day food wise :lol:


----------



## Sarachka

You can buy it kit!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> You can buy it kit!!

Oh right! Shows what I know. I thought it would be prescription only...or should it really be prescription only? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

It should be but you can get anything online these days. I bought a unicorn yesterday!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> It should be but you can get anything online these days. I bought a unicorn yesterday!

:haha: to keep your Dodo company?


----------



## LittleSpy

For anyone who's keeping score,
Diet Dr Pepper: 2
Diet Pepsi: 0
Thought it was the caffeine in the Dr Pep getting LO moving around in the afternoon the last couple of days but apparently it's the Dr Pepper itself (or pure coincidence, which is more likely:haha:). I tried a Diet Pepsi today (because I was too lazy to walk down & up 3 flights of stairs to the vending machine with Dr Pepper in it... :blush:) and I got nothing.
She was a bit of a wiggle worm this morning though so maybe she tired herself out.


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night Holly :hugs:
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, I remember my first kick, coming home from work on the train one day...how best to explain it? It felt a bit like that eyeball toy, you know those squishy ones, a hard core in a liquid filled sack, and when you squeeze it between your fingers the ball inside kind of jolts forward in a slippery fashion? It was like that inside my belly:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Maybe it is just twitchy nerves then...no squidgy eyeball sensations here :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Twitchy nerves is ringing distant bells in my belly memory, maybe they came before the squishy eyeball stage come to think of it :-kClick to expand...
> 
> We'll see how it develops...don't know what else it could be. So will you see your new friend at baby swimmers in the morning?Click to expand...


Kit, YES YES YES!!! I get the twitchy nerve feeling! I also get squirmy/fluttering feelings. Only once have I felt a distinct kick (I think... apparently not too distinct :haha: Felt like a bubble popping inside). I felt it once at 13+6 but not really again until this past Wednesday. I've felt her several times a day for the last 3 days. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh, little girl is stretching her legs a bit, cute :flower:

I've not come across anything so far that makes bubba move really...seems to just move when it feels like it :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> No kit :nope: my oh has total wipeout uk on! I'm considering walking to the shop for some herbal tea as I like it and am doing well! Plus I'm ashamed to say after my efforts today - I want some chocolate :shrug: I really fancy some!
> 
> You are right into your herbal teas eh? I've tried but they just aren't for me :nope: I've just scoffed a creme egg :munch: 'twas delish :thumbup:Click to expand...

I got some peppermint in light of holly having sent a hefty supply of green teas :thumbup: I had caramel shortcake too :munch: it was too delicious!


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night Holly :hugs:
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, I remember my first kick, coming home from work on the train one day...how best to explain it? It felt a bit like that eyeball toy, you know those squishy ones, a hard core in a liquid filled sack, and when you squeeze it between your fingers the ball inside kind of jolts forward in a slippery fashion? It was like that inside my belly:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Maybe it is just twitchy nerves then...no squidgy eyeball sensations here :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Twitchy nerves is ringing distant bells in my belly memory, maybe they came before the squishy eyeball stage come to think of it :-kClick to expand...
> 
> We'll see how it develops...don't know what else it could be. So will you see your new friend at baby swimmers in the morning?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit, YES YES YES!!! I get the twitchy nerve feeling! I also get squirmy/fluttering feelings. Only once have I felt a distinct kick (I think... apparently not too distinct :haha: Felt like a bubble popping inside). I felt it once at 13+6 but not really again until this past Wednesday. I've felt her several times a day for the last 3 days. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh brilliant! You can relate then? I have had the squirmyness for a few weeks but just over the last week or so came the funny twitchy sensations...'tis quite strange!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> No kit :nope: my oh has total wipeout uk on! I'm considering walking to the shop for some herbal tea as I like it and am doing well! Plus I'm ashamed to say after my efforts today - I want some chocolate :shrug: I really fancy some!
> 
> You are right into your herbal teas eh? I've tried but they just aren't for me :nope: I've just scoffed a creme egg :munch: 'twas delish :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I got some peppermint in light of holly having sent a hefty supply of green teas :thumbup: I had caramel shortcake too :munch: it was too delicious!Click to expand...

Ooooh caramel shortcake is just THE BEST!! Damn my sweet tooth :growlmad: Honestly, I'd be so slim (normally) if I didn't love all things sweet :wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: Oh my days my sister is so dippy shes just put on facebook everyone is pregnant but me, i've just got on msn with her and worked out her periods....shes a week late :haha: Shes so blonde :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: Oh my days my sister is so dippy shes just put on facebook everyone is pregnant but me, i've just got on msn with her and worked out her periods....shes a week late :haha: Shes so blonde :dohh:

Did you mean she said everyone is pregnant but you or her? Is she trying for a baby right now?


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I think it's just me and the 'weed left now so I'll say goodnight to all you lovely peeps :flower:

See ya tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh no! Think I'm having another half hour downstairs and then go up myself! Sure our paths will cross tomorrow... 

:sleep: well kit...


----------



## firstbaby25

Ps I've also had a few mini eggs!


----------



## Sarachka

OMG now I'm watching a programme about polygamists. They are all weird looking freaks!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> It should be but you can get anything online these days. I bought a unicorn yesterday!

ohh where can i get one of those my girls would love that! lol


----------



## mummyApril

i decided to come back on as cant really keep away lol


----------



## mummyApril

and everyones going to bed.... bad timing April bad timing lol


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm here... My oh has found that bottom is on! He can quote every episode :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

What channel can I see polygamists on??


----------



## mummyApril

weve got embarrassing bodies on but going to watch heroes in bed soon :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

haha meaning shes not pregnant yet and yes she is trying and im 200% sure she will be pregnant before me .... i think she is already haha!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh what a very long day. *yawn* Another long on tomorrow as well. 

I have to tell you ladies over the pond something that happened today. My DDs met a little girl and boy that was my oldest DD's age (5 years old) at the park... well, they were English children and after speaking with them for a bit my oldest turns to me and says in an excited, loud whisper, "Mommy, she talks just like Wendy from Peter Pan!" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Just a quick one before baby swimmers to tell you I did something I regret this morning:blush: I did my 2nd digi and it still says 1-2 weeks so I'm worrying again, and not a single symptom still.:nope: I also wee'd on some other worry sticks, 2 seem to be darker and one not darker so I'm all in a silly tiz waz now:wacko: I keep trying to reassure myself that if conception took place last Saturday with a late O, or I did O on the Thursday before last but implantation was a bit late, then it could still be normal, since I'd only just be 2 weeks today.:shrug: Oh and I was so determined not to worry about things all the time this time round:dohh:

Anyway, I know there's nothing to be done but wait it out and see:-=
Have a lovely saturdays girls:hugs:


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening yummy chums:flower:
> 
> I've had a great day but am not going swimming so as not to over do it because it's been action packed today! Shopping in the morning with one friend, Japanese restaurant lunch, then visit to another friend with the new baby, who I barely saw because he was asleep the whole time:shrug: Bought Holly a fab hobby-horse which I'm going to hide in the garage for her next birthday.:shhh: Couldn't let him slip through my hands, he's sooo cute! When you press his nose he makes clip-clop noises:happydance:
> 
> Wish I had a symptom or two to reassure me:cry: Pee'd on a stick this evening and it looks ok though:shrug: When did your sickness begin girls? I guess it's early yet, AF is only 3 days late....

Hi all, scan went well,bean has grown to 7.8mm and has a heartbeat....The reason for the quote-i have no symtoms really.
Felt hungry/nauseous for week 5-6 but that's it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's great news for the scan Lissy:hugs: Thanks for your reassurance, I just feel worried today:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Night all:kiss::sleep::hugs:
> 
> Oooo new car for new mummy:happydance: What car is it?




firstbaby25 said:


> Night holly!
> 
> :sleep: well! Enjoy baby swimmers if we don't see you in the morning :flower:
> 
> New mummy what did you get? Exciting! I need to pick my driving lessons back up my theory test has less than 18 months left on it :-k
> 
> Newbie you can vent here whenever you like... I just don't want you to give up cause of one bad night :kiss: maybe a ntnp attitude would suit you and your oh right now? I just believe it takes time when you feel like you have none... You have put so much in to this too that it seems detrimental for you to turn back from it! I want to see you all :gun:s blazing tomorrow :hugs:



It is a cute mini:happydance:its a different one Kit the other one was more sporty :growlmad:never mind love it:cloud9:

Jaynie did you look on fb at big scan piccy?:shrug:




x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm, I think i neglected to tell you la
> 
> dies :af: was due in around 5 days ish and about this toothache, other halfs sister went for her wisdom tooth removing as it started hassling her.... after it had been took out she was given a prescription for tramadol (painkillers for you us ladies) and a pregnancy test and was told to take the test before taking the pills, so she did....result :bfp: she practically ran to tescos!!! and bought another, promptly peeing on it another :bfp: she had to get an emergency appointment to have it packed and at her next check up she told her dentist she was pregnant he said "ah explains why your tooth started bothering you then"
> 
> My toothache is also a wisdom tooth that has suddenly started giving me pain ...its been coming through for months but hasn't hurt me and now it is :wacko: I doubt i'm pregnant though...


You know Ginge i have suffered with my wisdom tooth ust before bfp and since it i mentioned it on here as i was'nt allowed any meds for it:growlmad:, maybe a good sign:thumbup:




kit_cat said:


> Hello newmummy :wave:
> 
> How are you m'love? So, what about this new car then? Is this the one that you were struggling to get insured?

oops i messed u my multi quote Jits answer at top of post with Jaynies:blush:



Sarachka said:


> I don't lik em either kit.
> 
> I'm so fat today after someone brought LOADS of goodies into work and I had mcdonalds for lunch.


Sara fat days are good sometimes and you are not as we well know:thumbup:bet bit all tasted yom yom nom nom!!!




LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night Holly :hugs:
> 
> Oh, wanted to ask...do the first little kicks feel like jumping nerves in your tum? I keep feeling that but don't know what it is? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, I remember my first kick, coming home from work on the train one day...how best to explain it? It felt a bit like that eyeball toy, you know those squishy ones, a hard core in a liquid filled sack, and when you squeeze it between your fingers the ball inside kind of jolts forward in a slippery fashion? It was like that inside my belly:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Maybe it is just twitchy nerves then...no squidgy eyeball sensations here :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Twitchy nerves is ringing distant bells in my belly memory, maybe they came before the squishy eyeball stage come to think of it :-kClick to expand...
> 
> We'll see how it develops...don't know what else it could be. So will you see your new friend at baby swimmers in the morning?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit, YES YES YES!!! I get the twitchy nerve feeling! I also get squirmy/fluttering feelings. Only once have I felt a distinct kick (I think... apparently not too distinct :haha: Felt like a bubble popping inside). I felt it once at 13+6 but not really again until this past Wednesday. I've felt her several times a day for the last 3 days. :cloud9:Click to expand...


I have had these twitchy bubble popping feelings since wk 10 ish :thumbup:usually in morning,Kit where is your pot pic:shrug:




HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Just a quick one before baby swimmers to tell you I did something I regret this morning:blush: I did my 2nd digi and it still says 1-2 weeks so I'm worrying again, and not a single symptom still.:nope: I also wee'd on some other worry sticks, 2 seem to be darker and one not darker so I'm all in a silly tiz waz now:wacko: I keep trying to reassure myself that if conception took place last Saturday with a late O, or I did O on the Thursday before last but implantation was a bit late, then it could still be normal, since I'd only just be 2 weeks today.:shrug: Oh and I was so determined not to worry about things all the time this time round:dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I know there's nothing to be done but wait it out and see:-=
> Have a lovely saturdays girls:hugs:

Stop yyour worrying mrs!!!:hugs:everything is fine try one on monday:thumbup:enjoy bebe swimmers Holly looking adorable as ever!!

POAS glad scan went well yay for HB:happydance:

Molly thats so sweet 'like wendy ':hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi girls ! 

Glad the scan went well x 

Hollymonkey don't worry about the digi ..... Those things can be so frustrating and i see so many posts of people
Who are worried about the reading they get ! And your getting darker lines xxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls... 

New Turtle Clause IMO - no worrying til we see blood :af: :witch: whatever... That's the only valid 'symptom' :smug: I know i'm not pregnant but as Kit said you should enjoy this time and if it's not to be then you *will* find out as soon as you are supposed to... We spend the 2ww waiting for symptoms and saying that the :witch: is the only thing that mattered. Then we get pregnant and trip some more about symptoms, dpo, why don't I have that symptom? etc etc and really we just have to not bleed! Bethany - you may have built up a bit of a tolerance to HcG from your pregnancy with LO... It could be anything :shrug: so please from now on it's *good* and then blood is the only bad thing?! Please?

I have my first 'high' reading from my CBFM this morn I am taking this as a sign from God as what happened: my OH fell asleep on the couch last night and I in bed, temping makes me get up earlier because my first waking is 6am! So I got up at 8am and POAS for my CBFM and came in the room having loaded my stick etc etc. He gets frisky BEFORE I read my sacred CBFM reading and we DTD :thumbup: switch on my monitor. Freaking HIGH :happydance: one bar was becoming so depressing... 

We are so poor! So probably a very quiet weekend coming up, we both get money next week when we don't really need it! I'm sure we'll survive, we have money for the essentials (food and petrol!) Hayley I love mini's obviously my Mum had one a Mini One and that was nice enough :thumbup: sounds delightful! You doing anything today chicklen?


----------



## firstbaby25

Only thing is I forgot my Conceive Plus :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

It's a miserable blustery day here today. All night the wind howled and bits of our already broken fence were getting hurled around....I actually wondered if I'd wake up in Kansas :shock::winkwink:

Anyway, I've got a morning of housework to look forward to (oh the joy of it all :wacko:) as OH is working this am _but_ before I get stuck into that, I have been promising some new pot pics, so here they are....

I'm getting a little worried about whether baby is growing as it should...my bump is barely there and I'm almost 19 weeks :shrug: I'm certainly piling on weight and waistless/wider etc, but can you notice much difference since the last pics? I know...I'm probably mad for worrying but I can't help it :blush:

Have a happy Saturday ladies :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0207.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3









PICT0208.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm here... My oh has found that bottom is on! He can quote every episode :dohh:

*sigh* sounds familiar Jaynie..my OH LOVES Bottom, and in fact anything with Rik Mayall slapstick in it. Me...not so much :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> haha meaning shes not pregnant yet and yes she is trying and im 200% sure she will be pregnant before me .... i think she is already haha!

Is this your older or younger sister? Has she been TTC for long?


----------



## firstbaby25

[-X *Kit*

What did I just say? :haha: Only joking... I am sure that everything is fine. I think it is bigger, it was almost not there last time and now there is a bump shape... I am sure if there were actually any problems you would have found out at the 12 week scan! 

We are going to go and see friends in light of the money situation... So that we can get out and stuff. It was/is windy here too so a day/night in is on the cards. I am starving now though and we only have brown bread which is mine and I will eat but Adam won't :nope: so we have to wait til we can both eat!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh what a very long day. *yawn* Another long on tomorrow as well.
> 
> I have to tell you ladies over the pond something that happened today. My DDs met a little girl and boy that was my oldest DD's age (5 years old) at the park... well, they were English children and after speaking with them for a bit my oldest turns to me and says in an excited, loud whisper, "Mommy, she talks just like Wendy from Peter Pan!" :haha:

Ahh, what a lovely romantic notion :flower: That is such a sweet thing for her to say. :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Just a quick one before baby swimmers to tell you I did something I regret this morning:blush: I did my 2nd digi and it still says 1-2 weeks so I'm worrying again, and not a single symptom still.:nope: I also wee'd on some other worry sticks, 2 seem to be darker and one not darker so I'm all in a silly tiz waz now:wacko: I keep trying to reassure myself that if conception took place last Saturday with a late O, or I did O on the Thursday before last but implantation was a bit late, then it could still be normal, since I'd only just be 2 weeks today.:shrug: Oh and I was so determined not to worry about things all the time this time round:dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I know there's nothing to be done but wait it out and see:-=
> Have a lovely saturdays girls:hugs:

*sucks air in through teeth like a plumber with a bad quote*:nope:

Rookie mistake Ms HMPants....what would you be telling one of us right now if we'd done the same thing? You know digi's (although sacred) are not an exact science. They are a guide only and should never be used to date your pregnancy. HCG levels rise and fall as you know throughout the day and just for the record, when I wee'd on sticks at the beginning, I always had a better/darker result with SMU than FMU...go figure :shrug:

Panic ye not young turtling...all will be well. As Jaynie said, you have no reason to think otherwise and certainly shouldn't based on the guide figures on a digi :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Great news about scan Lissy...so pleased for you. Now you can relax and try to enjoy (chance would be a fine thing eh? :winkwink:)

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...YAY for high on the CBFM...but wait till you get the little eggy sign in a few days..I was so excited to see that for the first time!! Great timing with the :sex: even though you didn't know you had the high!! :thumbup: Oh, and don't worry about not using the conceive plus, sometimes spontaneity goes out the window when TTC, but that sounds nice this am. Think you may have killed the moment if you'd said "err, hold that thought Adam, I must just go and shove some goop up my foofoo" :haha: Also, I NEVER got cm and here I am! Good start to the cycle my lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newmummy...I really like the mini cars...so cute and dinky :cloud9: What colour did you go for?


----------



## kit_cat

*sings*:serenade:

_*Allllll byyyyyyy myseeeeelf, just me and weed...allllll byyyyyy myseeeeelf once again.....*_

This means I'll have to do some housework now:nope:

Laters turts :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit that bump is deffo bigger than before .. ! Also your into keep fit so assume u haven't been eating for "2"
..... I think a few more weeks and you will be moaning about it getting in your way xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello lovelies,:kiss: Thankyou for your reassurance, I so don't practise what I preach:blush: I had a lovely time at baby swimmers despite spending most of the walk there and back calculating hypothetical hcg figures:wacko: I came to the conclusion that monday would be a reasonable time to expect it to have reached 2OO dooberrywhotsits (the 2-3week amount) so I'll try then, unless reason gets the better of me and I don't waste more money! Unlikely though:blush:

Yes *Jaynie* I was seeing the funny side earlier on my walk home, that we spend all our time nervously weeing on sticks and then when we do get a BFP it's even worse, I'll be even more nervous about my next digi!:argh: Stupid things, they should be banned really, or at least carry a government health warning-"DIGIs CAN CAUSE SERIOUS DAMAGE TO YOUR NERVES" :grr: 

*Newmummy* I love minis:cloud9: but my DH's Ex has one, a really cute sporty red one, just the colour I'd choose, so I pretend to much prefer the little new Fiats:sulk: She always looks so flash in it, coming to pick the kids up or drop them off, and me always looking like a big wally in my cycling helmet and bicycle clips since I have no car:blush: 

*Kit* your bump is deffo bigger:thumbup: I can actually see it now:haha: That last pic just looked like a normal tum:shrug: We're having a worrybuns day us two:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls...
> 
> New Turtle Clause IMO - no worrying til we see blood :af: :witch: whatever... That's the only valid 'symptom' :smug: I know i'm not pregnant but as Kit said you should enjoy this time and if it's not to be then you *will* find out as soon as you are supposed to... We spend the 2ww waiting for symptoms and saying that the :witch: is the only thing that mattered. Then we get pregnant and trip some more about symptoms, dpo, why don't I have that symptom? etc etc and really we just have to not bleed! Bethany - you may have built up a bit of a tolerance to HcG from your pregnancy with LO... It could be anything :shrug: so please from now on it's *good* and then blood is the only bad thing?! Please?
> 
> I have my first 'high' reading from my CBFM this morn I am taking this as a sign from God as what happened: my OH fell asleep on the couch last night and I in bed, temping makes me get up earlier because my first waking is 6am! So I got up at 8am and POAS for my CBFM and came in the room having loaded my stick etc etc. He gets frisky BEFORE I read my sacred CBFM reading and we DTD :thumbup: switch on my monitor. Freaking HIGH :happydance: one bar was becoming so depressing...
> 
> We are so poor! So probably a very quiet weekend coming up, we both get money next week when we don't really need it! I'm sure we'll survive, we have money for the essentials (food and petrol!) Hayley I love mini's obviously my Mum had one a Mini One and that was nice enough :thumbup: sounds delightful! You doing anything today chicklen?

Thanks for your Pma message :hugs: But then it is your duty now unless you want to be stripped of your award:tease: YAY for the high on The Lucky 'Kit' cbfm!:yipee: Much as I hate mine it's always exciting to see the high reading:wohoo:

Oh and I love the idea that after LO I've built up a tolerance to hcg, i don't think it works like that but it's a nice idea!:fool:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh what a very long day. *yawn* Another long on tomorrow as well.
> 
> I have to tell you ladies over the pond something that happened today. My DDs met a little girl and boy that was my oldest DD's age (5 years old) at the park... well, they were English children and after speaking with them for a bit my oldest turns to me and says in an excited, loud whisper, "Mommy, she talks just like Wendy from Peter Pan!" :haha:

that is so adorable bless her! i remember moving to Canada when i was 8 and children were fascinated by my accent, kept getting me to talk lol x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Just a quick one before baby swimmers to tell you I did something I regret this morning:blush: I did my 2nd digi and it still says 1-2 weeks so I'm worrying again, and not a single symptom still.:nope: I also wee'd on some other worry sticks, 2 seem to be darker and one not darker so I'm all in a silly tiz waz now:wacko: I keep trying to reassure myself that if conception took place last Saturday with a late O, or I did O on the Thursday before last but implantation was a bit late, then it could still be normal, since I'd only just be 2 weeks today.:shrug: Oh and I was so determined not to worry about things all the time this time round:dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I know there's nothing to be done but wait it out and see:-=
> Have a lovely saturdays girls:hugs:

oh hun try not to worry everything will be fine :hugs: x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> It's a miserable blustery day here today. All night the wind howled and bits of our already broken fence were getting hurled around....I actually wondered if I'd wake up in Kansas :shock::winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I've got a morning of housework to look forward to (oh the joy of it all :wacko:) as OH is working this am _but_ before I get stuck into that, I have been promising some new pot pics, so here they are....
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about whether baby is growing as it should...my bump is barely there and I'm almost 19 weeks :shrug: I'm certainly piling on weight and waistless/wider etc, but can you notice much difference since the last pics? I know...I'm probably mad for worrying but I can't help it :blush:
> 
> Have a happy Saturday ladies :thumbup:

oh dont you worry about that cute bump! im predicting you a girl :) plus when i was pregnant at 19 weeks i didnt even have this and my bubis came out a lovely weight :) x


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone hope you have a brilliant saturday :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

PMA HAS RETURNED! I have pictures to post:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> PMA HAS RETURNED! I have pictures to post:happydance:

post away !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My MIL has just arrived! Will post my pics later, tit flashing and willy swinging must commence:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> PMA HAS RETURNED! I have pictures to post:happydance:
> 
> post away !!!!Click to expand...

I'll try and post them secretly. She's 83 so not up on internet forums, so i could post on the sly, she might think I'm cooking:blush:


----------



## addie25

HELP. It turns out my husband is also a carrier for cyctic fibrosis. This means that we have to go for a test to see if our child has it. The baby has a 25 percent chance of having it. I know this sounds low but I am very scared. This is not a disease that they have a cure for. Our child would be very sick just to die at 30 or 40. We would spend our lives scared and hovering over them to make sure they are ok. Running to hospitals and pumping them with medication. This is as far as I know. My husband on the other hand seems to think it is not that bad. I am not sure what dream he is in. I cant watch my child suffer like this and then plan a funeral for them. I told my husband is is not ok to have a child like this if we can prevent it. He got very upset and said he loves our child and will not abort if they have this disease. I know it is mean but I want to abort if they do have it (not saying they will they could be perfectly fine) I cant talk to him about it because he thinks I am a monster in a way to think that. He said well we would be having a funeral so to speak if we aborted now. I am sorry but I think it is better now than to raise this child and plan a funeral when they are 30 and supposed to be getting married and having children. I would HATE my parents if they had me and now at 26 I had to fear death soon. I don't want that for my child. Agagin, Our child may not have this and has a 75 percent chance of not having it but I fear they will. The odds were low that were both carriers and we are. He has 2 children in his family with it that we do not know personally but we just found out about them. Our parents are for abortion bc of the life this child will have. My husband says we are all wrong and they can live a normal life with medication. What do you guys think. Do you think I am a monster for thinking what I do. What would you do if you were me? I have to wait 2 weeks to get this test and then god knws how long for results. I just want my baby to be healthy I can not deal with this!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> PMA HAS RETURNED! I have pictures to post:happydance:
> 
> post away !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try and post them secretly. She's 83 so not up on internet forums, so i could post on the sly, she might think I'm cooking:blush:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: dear me holly you made me laugh lol, and for the record my sister has been trying a month and is older than me :) she already has a 3 soon to be 4 year old :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

addie25 said:


> HELP. It turns out my husband is also a carrier for cyctic fibrosis. This means that we have to go for a test to see if our child has it. The baby has a 25 percent chance of having it. I know this sounds low but I am very scared. This is not a disease that they have a cure for. Our child would be very sick just to die at 30 or 40. We would spend our lives scared and hovering over them to make sure they are ok. Running to hospitals and pumping them with medication. This is as far as I know. My husband on the other hand seems to think it is not that bad. I am not sure what dream he is in. I cant watch my child suffer like this and then plan a funeral for them. I told my husband is is not ok to have a child like this if we can prevent it. He got very upset and said he loves our child and will not abort if they have this disease. I know it is mean but I want to abort if they do have it (not saying they will they could be perfectly fine) I cant talk to him about it because he thinks I am a monster in a way to think that. He said well we would be having a funeral so to speak if we aborted now. I am sorry but I think it is better now than to raise this child and plan a funeral when they are 30 and supposed to be getting married and having children. I would HATE my parents if they had me and now at 26 I had to fear death soon. I don't want that for my child. Agagin, Our child may not have this and has a 75 percent chance of not having it but I fear they will. The odds were low that were both carriers and we are. He has 2 children in his family with it that we do not know personally but we just found out about them. Our parents are for abortion bc of the life this child will have. My husband says we are all wrong and they can live a normal life with medication. What do you guys think. Do you think I am a monster for thinking what I do. What would you do if you were me? I have to wait 2 weeks to get this test and then god knws how long for results. I just want my baby to be healthy I can not deal with this!

:cry::cry: oh no! Still look on the bright side hun there is a 75% chance your baby doesnt have it so 3x the chance it does :nope: I'm not going to tell you not to worry because you are obviously going to just keep thinking positive thoughts, and I don't think your a monster for thinking like that I feel exactly the same about a downs syndrome baby because I wouldn't want my child to suffer all of its life and be bullied because they are different! I'm sure :baby: will be fine hun!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - I'm very sorry to hear this and very shocked... This is understandable that you feel this way & that it is less than happy in your house at the minute! That's normal so's having 2 different opinions, though it's gonna be well rubbish going through it! I don't think you are a monster but you have to consider that the odds are still in your favour and if you do terminate this 'problem' that you & bubbie have will still be there :shrug: it seems like a mountain but I think you shoudnt consider anything until you know all the details... I'm very sorry that you have to go through this :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I know we should wait to talk about what to do but the thing it is would have to happen asap bc it gets dangerous the more pregnant you get. He doesn't get that this is not just some disease where you pop a pill and all is well and its frustrating. I feel so alone he just yells at me when I bring it up. I just know our baby will have it I have a feeling even tho odd are in our favor. They were in our favor be4 and look what happened. I cant deal with this. I cant deal with waiting.


----------



## firstbaby25

I know mrs :hugs: but you have no choice... Do you have his email? If you genuinely believe that his problem is ignorance towards what your child will have to deal with maybe send him some info from a recognised source? A cystic fibrosis charity website maybe... He doesn't have to talk that way :shrug:...

You are obviously in a negative mindset because you both are carriers but that has no real bearing on your 25% chance that the baby has it... The odds are still in your favour. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

He has read up on it but reality wont hit him. Lets just hope the baby is healthy and we do not need to make that hard decision.


----------



## firstbaby25

I have everything crossed for you lovely! Indeed... There are other things that can happen that will help with your husband and you but that's still a big if!!


----------



## addie25

Thanks. I am going to get off tho bc dh wants to use the computer. Talk soon. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: hope you are ok! Speak soon! X


----------



## firstbaby25

Moomin was here and now she's gone and I wanna know if she's tested! Mooooooooooomin! Come out come out where ever you are!


----------



## kit_cat

Addie...I am so sorry that fate has taken this really unexpected turn and now you must feel really desperate. I can totally understand why you are thinking and feeling what you do..I'm sure anyone in your position would. Please do try though to keep the fact that your baby could easily be one of the 75% without the disease. I agree with making NO decisions till you have all the facts. You are in no way a monster for running through all of your options if the news is not good. In my opinion it is important to do this so you feel you have some sort of control of the situation (as much as you can)

My heart goes out to you lovely..please don't give up hope that all can still be ok. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls...
> 
> New Turtle Clause IMO - no worrying til we see blood :af: :witch: whatever... That's the only valid 'symptom' :smug: I know i'm not pregnant but as Kit said you should enjoy this time and if it's not to be then you *will* find out as soon as you are supposed to... We spend the 2ww waiting for symptoms and saying that the :witch: is the only thing that mattered. Then we get pregnant and trip some more about symptoms, dpo, why don't I have that symptom? etc etc and really we just have to not bleed! Bethany - you may have built up a bit of a tolerance to HcG from your pregnancy with LO... It could be anything :shrug: so please from now on it's *good* and then blood is the only bad thing?! Please?
> 
> I have my first 'high' reading from my CBFM this morn I am taking this as a sign from God as what happened: my OH fell asleep on the couch last night and I in bed, temping makes me get up earlier because my first waking is 6am! So I got up at 8am and POAS for my CBFM and came in the room having loaded my stick etc etc. He gets frisky BEFORE I read my sacred CBFM reading and we DTD :thumbup: switch on my monitor. Freaking HIGH :happydance: one bar was becoming so depressing...
> 
> We are so poor! So probably a very quiet weekend coming up, we both get money next week when we don't really need it! I'm sure we'll survive, we have money for the essentials (food and petrol!) Hayley I love mini's obviously my Mum had one a Mini One and that was nice enough :thumbup: sounds delightful! You doing anything today chicklen?

Hi Jaynie lovely yes mini is gorg i was desparado my other car was a shed:haha:, so this will be my pride and joy now:cloud9:!!
Today me and oH are bit like you poor as all bills have been paid and he was off sick all week so we have'nt had his full wage so ust been food shopping thats all exciting hey.but in need of a rest and chill to be fair so its all fine, reece off to fun session swim later and then will be teatime when he gets back:thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> It's a miserable blustery day here today. All night the wind howled and bits of our already broken fence were getting hurled around....I actually wondered if I'd wake up in Kansas :shock::winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I've got a morning of housework to look forward to (oh the joy of it all :wacko:) as OH is working this am _but_ before I get stuck into that, I have been promising some new pot pics, so here they are....
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about whether baby is growing as it should...my bump is barely there and I'm almost 19 weeks :shrug: I'm certainly piling on weight and waistless/wider etc, but can you notice much difference since the last pics? I know...I'm probably mad for worrying but I can't help it :blush:
> 
> Have a happy Saturday ladies :thumbup:

It is sooooooooooo windy my bin lids keep blowing open very annoying :growlmad:and banging on the gate:wacko:felt as though the roof was going to blow off upstairs :shrug:



kit_cat said:


> newmummy...I really like the mini cars...so cute and dinky :cloud9: What colour did you go for?


Its not brand new i wish but its plenty new enough for me:thumbup: its silver with a chequred roof i will post picture when its not so blowy and i dont feel like i will take off lol!!!!




HollyMonkey said:


> hello lovelies,:kiss: Thankyou for your reassurance, I so don't practise what I preach:blush: I had a lovely time at baby swimmers despite spending most of the walk there and back calculating hypothetical hcg figures:wacko: I came to the conclusion that monday would be a reasonable time to expect it to have reached 2OO dooberrywhotsits (the 2-3week amount) so I'll try then, unless reason gets the better of me and I don't waste more money! Unlikely though:blush:
> 
> Yes *Jaynie* I was seeing the funny side earlier on my walk home, that we spend all our time nervously weeing on sticks and then when we do get a BFP it's even worse, I'll be even more nervous about my next digi!:argh: Stupid things, they should be banned really, or at least carry a government health warning-"DIGIs CAN CAUSE SERIOUS DAMAGE TO YOUR NERVES" :grr:
> 
> *Newmummy* I love minis:cloud9: but my DH's Ex has one, a really cute sporty red one, just the colour I'd choose, so I pretend to much prefer the little new Fiats:sulk: She always looks so flash in it, coming to pick the kids up or drop them off, and me always looking like a big wally in my cycling helmet and bicycle clips since I have no car:blush:
> 
> *Kit* your bump is deffo bigger:thumbup: I can actually see it now:haha: That last pic just looked like a normal tum:shrug: We're having a worrybuns day us two:hugs:

Aw Bethany im sure you dont look like a whally lovey :hugs:, she prob thinks you think she is a snob:winkwink::haha:, yes MONDAY will be great for your dooberywatsits to rise a little more !!

How is the titty flashing and willy wangin going on:blush::haha:



addie25 said:


> HELP. It turns out my husband is also a carrier for cyctic fibrosis. This means that we have to go for a test to see if our child has it. The baby has a 25 percent chance of having it. I know this sounds low but I am very scared. This is not a disease that they have a cure for. Our child would be very sick just to die at 30 or 40. We would spend our lives scared and hovering over them to make sure they are ok. Running to hospitals and pumping them with medication. This is as far as I know. My husband on the other hand seems to think it is not that bad. I am not sure what dream he is in. I cant watch my child suffer like this and then plan a funeral for them. I told my husband is is not ok to have a child like this if we can prevent it. He got very upset and said he loves our child and will not abort if they have this disease. I know it is mean but I want to abort if they do have it (not saying they will they could be perfectly fine) I cant talk to him about it because he thinks I am a monster in a way to think that. He said well we would be having a funeral so to speak if we aborted now. I am sorry but I think it is better now than to raise this child and plan a funeral when they are 30 and supposed to be getting married and having children. I would HATE my parents if they had me and now at 26 I had to fear death soon. I don't want that for my child. Agagin, Our child may not have this and has a 75 percent chance of not having it but I fear they will. The odds were low that were both carriers and we are. He has 2 children in his family with it that we do not know personally but we just found out about them. Our parents are for abortion bc of the life this child will have. My husband says we are all wrong and they can live a normal life with medication. What do you guys think. Do you think I am a monster for thinking what I do. What would you do if you were me? I have to wait 2 weeks to get this test and then god knws how long for results. I just want my baby to be healthy I can not deal with this!

Addie my sweet i can not imagine what this burdan and wait is like for you my lovely but im thinking of you and do not think your a bad person or a monster for feeling whet you feel at all and nor should anyone else, sometimes men just cant deal with things like this and just battan down their emotional hatches im sure he will come too and you guys willl sort it out together. I know you feel all negative and down but i am positive that you would adore this child either way and they would not resent you for having them and their life would be full of wonderful love and great things :hugs::hugs:


Oh Kit nearly forgot you do have a proper lil bump now all ladies crry different i felt huge couple of weeks ago now its evened out :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> It's a miserable blustery day here today. All night the wind howled and bits of our already broken fence were getting hurled around....I actually wondered if I'd wake up in Kansas :shock::winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I've got a morning of housework to look forward to (oh the joy of it all :wacko:) as OH is working this am _but_ before I get stuck into that, I have been promising some new pot pics, so here they are....
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about whether baby is growing as it should...my bump is barely there and I'm almost 19 weeks :shrug: I'm certainly piling on weight and waistless/wider etc, but can you notice much difference since the last pics? I know...I'm probably mad for worrying but I can't help it :blush:
> 
> Have a happy Saturday ladies :thumbup:
> 
> oh dont you worry about that cute bump! im predicting you a girl :) plus when i was pregnant at 19 weeks i didnt even have this and my bubis came out a lovely weight :) xClick to expand...

Thanks April...I do remember you telling me you were tiny with both of your girls...you are the only person so far that predicts me a girl. My OH will so want you to be right!!:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Moomin was here and now she's gone and I wanna know if she's tested! Mooooooooooomin! Come out come out where ever you are!

Yeah DITTO!! :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> It's a miserable blustery day here today. All night the wind howled and bits of our already broken fence were getting hurled around....I actually wondered if I'd wake up in Kansas :shock::winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I've got a morning of housework to look forward to (oh the joy of it all :wacko:) as OH is working this am _but_ before I get stuck into that, I have been promising some new pot pics, so here they are....
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about whether baby is growing as it should...my bump is barely there and I'm almost 19 weeks :shrug: I'm certainly piling on weight and waistless/wider etc, but can you notice much difference since the last pics? I know...I'm probably mad for worrying but I can't help it :blush:
> 
> Have a happy Saturday ladies :thumbup:
> 
> oh dont you worry about that cute bump! im predicting you a girl :) plus when i was pregnant at 19 weeks i didnt even have this and my bubis came out a lovely weight :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April...I do remember you telling me you were tiny with both of your girls...you are the only person so far that predicts me a girl. My OH will so want you to be right!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

im only going by your bump pic and you saying its all hips thats how (apparently) you carry with girls and i sure did im so excited for you :)


----------



## new mummy2010

tumble tumble weed .....................


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: 

I'm Reading the paper... We decided that our finances could stretch to that. Sadly I get to watch boys playing need for speed! Sigh!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie you have a painful wait, I'm so sorry for you, but as the others have said the odds are _still_ that your child doesn't have it. My cousin died at 16 from it, I have great memories of him laughing and chatting and lovely drawings he gave me (it was a passion we shared, and we exchanged pictures with one another) and of course bad memories of him suffering, but I can't imagine not having known my wonderful cousin. But my perspective then was that of a child.
How long do the tests/results take?
Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm...erhhm 'changing Holly's nappy':^o Just wanted to send the pics I mentioned earlier- in my worry about my digi still saying 1-2 weeks I suddenly thought that there must be lines involved somewhere, even in a digi, unless there _really is_ a little tiny lab technician inside the thing:shrug: So I took my digi from Tuesday from the bin in my studio which fortunately I only empty once a week on Mondays, and my digi from this morning, and took them apart so I could compare line darkness. And the one today is far darker than Tuesday's one, so for PMA's sake I'm assuming I was just a smidge off the 2-3 week promotion. The top test is tuesday, the bottom one today, and on the 2nd pic the top 2 strips are Tuesday, the bottom 2 strips today. There are 2 strips in each digi, the hcg the lone line. Don't know what the others are. Might look it up later. So, for today at least, I'm reassured. Quite interesting inside a digi....
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









002.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









011.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is a very long nappy change:haha: Catch you later loverlies:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> It's a miserable blustery day here today. All night the wind howled and bits of our already broken fence were getting hurled around....I actually wondered if I'd wake up in Kansas :shock::winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I've got a morning of housework to look forward to (oh the joy of it all :wacko:) as OH is working this am _but_ before I get stuck into that, I have been promising some new pot pics, so here they are....
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about whether baby is growing as it should...my bump is barely there and I'm almost 19 weeks :shrug: I'm certainly piling on weight and waistless/wider etc, but can you notice much difference since the last pics? I know...I'm probably mad for worrying but I can't help it :blush:
> 
> Have a happy Saturday ladies :thumbup:
> 
> oh dont you worry about that cute bump! im predicting you a girl :) plus when i was pregnant at 19 weeks i didnt even have this and my bubis came out a lovely weight :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April...I do remember you telling me you were tiny with both of your girls...you are the only person so far that predicts me a girl. My OH will so want you to be right!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im only going by your bump pic and you saying its all hips thats how (apparently) you carry with girls and i sure did im so excited for you :)Click to expand...

I was all belly out front and had a girl and my bf who was worried about her bump being too small and carried in the hips had a boy:haha: Don't you just love people like me!:happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well the testing urge is taking over but I refuse to test until CD30 at lease :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> It's a miserable blustery day here today. All night the wind howled and bits of our already broken fence were getting hurled around....I actually wondered if I'd wake up in Kansas :shock::winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I've got a morning of housework to look forward to (oh the joy of it all :wacko:) as OH is working this am _but_ before I get stuck into that, I have been promising some new pot pics, so here they are....
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about whether baby is growing as it should...my bump is barely there and I'm almost 19 weeks :shrug: I'm certainly piling on weight and waistless/wider etc, but can you notice much difference since the last pics? I know...I'm probably mad for worrying but I can't help it :blush:
> 
> Have a happy Saturday ladies :thumbup:
> 
> oh dont you worry about that cute bump! im predicting you a girl :) plus when i was pregnant at 19 weeks i didnt even have this and my bubis came out a lovely weight :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April...I do remember you telling me you were tiny with both of your girls...you are the only person so far that predicts me a girl. My OH will so want you to be right!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im only going by your bump pic and you saying its all hips thats how (apparently) you carry with girls and i sure did im so excited for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was all belly out front and had a girl and my bf who was worried about her bump being too small and carried in the hips had a boy:haha: Don't you just love people like me!:happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: Yes I do actually as there are always two sides to every coin and you always let us know it!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well the testing urge is taking over but I refuse to test until CD30 at lease :sulk:

Ok, so according to your ticker..that's 6 days away right? Do you know how many DPO you are??


----------



## mummyApril

thats it im going to have to go military on my children! i have just cleared their room so we can put together new bunk beds, well i am not impressed with them at all, i dont think they get what: can you tidy your room? actually means.... i started at 12 and have just finished :O but bunk beds are goin up :)


----------



## emandi

:hi: lovely turtle :friends:, oh how much I missed you :flower:.
Hoping to spend some time with you this weekend :winkwink:.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep its 6 days away and i don't even know if i ovulate or not, so its all a waiting game now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?

I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Just a quick one before baby swimmers to tell you I did something I regret this morning:blush: I did my 2nd digi and it still says 1-2 weeks so I'm worrying again, and not a single symptom still.:nope: I also wee'd on some other worry sticks, 2 seem to be darker and one not darker so I'm all in a silly tiz waz now:wacko: I keep trying to reassure myself that if conception took place last Saturday with a late O, or I did O on the Thursday before last but implantation was a bit late, then it could still be normal, since I'd only just be 2 weeks today.:shrug: Oh and I was so determined not to worry about things all the time this time round:dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I know there's nothing to be done but wait it out and see:-=
> Have a lovely saturdays girls:hugs:

1st off congrats I have not been on and have been very down so have not read much. I am so happy 4 u. Do not be nervous and step away from the test sticks. Just wait till you go to your doctor and you will see all is well. :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Anything *BIG* happened? Any updates?
Jaynie, is your O coming? Mine not :sad1:. Still waiting :paper:, running out of PMA.


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Yep its 6 days away and i don't even know if i ovulate or not, so its all a waiting game now!

Omg you're going to keep us all in suspense for another 6 days?:shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Anything *BIG* happened? Any updates?
> Jaynie, is your O coming? Mine not :sad1:. Still waiting :paper:, running out of PMA.

Hi Emandi:hugs: have you got a working laptop back now?
Jaynie had a high on the cbfm today:happydance:
It will come soon, and remamber emandi, YOU ARE GOING TO CONCEIVE THIS CYCLE:yipee:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?
> 
> I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:Click to expand...

Oh Holly :flower:, try not to worry :hugs:. I think it's a good thing to have regular checks. I'm sure all will be just fine :hugs:.


----------



## needshelp

Congrats to all the February BFP's! I just got mine yesterday!! Did I mention I LOVE february! happy and healthy 9 to all!! good luck to those in waiting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Just a quick one before baby swimmers to tell you I did something I regret this morning:blush: I did my 2nd digi and it still says 1-2 weeks so I'm worrying again, and not a single symptom still.:nope: I also wee'd on some other worry sticks, 2 seem to be darker and one not darker so I'm all in a silly tiz waz now:wacko: I keep trying to reassure myself that if conception took place last Saturday with a late O, or I did O on the Thursday before last but implantation was a bit late, then it could still be normal, since I'd only just be 2 weeks today.:shrug: Oh and I was so determined not to worry about things all the time this time round:dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I know there's nothing to be done but wait it out and see:-=
> Have a lovely saturdays girls:hugs:
> 
> 1st off congrats I have not been on and have been very down so have not read much. I am so happy 4 u. Do not be nervous and step away from the test sticks. Just wait till you go to your doctor and you will see all is well. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs: I completely understand you've been down about the results for your dh. I asked earlier, but how long does the testing take? I so feel for you having an agonising wait. And I'm praying for you that it's good news
:hug:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Anything *BIG* happened? Any updates?
> Jaynie, is your O coming? Mine not :sad1:. Still waiting :paper:, running out of PMA.
> 
> Hi Emandi:hugs: have you got a working laptop back now?
> Jaynie had a high on the cbfm today:happydance:
> It will come soon, and remamber emandi, YOU ARE GOING TO CONCEIVE THIS CYCLE:yipee:Click to expand...

Holly :flower:, no my laptop is still 'off sick'. Using DH's mac. We will be buying new ipad when it comes out (probably in April) - DH's decision :wacko:. Don't know how I will survive :shrug:. 
Thanks you reminded me I'm going to conceive this month :thumbup:. Just not sure right now, had a bit of spotting yesterday :shrug:, don't know what that was about :nope:. I need to be on B&B more often, need more PMA at the moment.
:happydance: for Jaynie's O coming :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?
> 
> I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Holly :flower:, try not to worry :hugs:. I think it's a good thing to have regular checks. I'm sure all will be just fine :hugs:.Click to expand...

Thanks Emandi:hugs: I've gone back to being relaxed and philosophical now, is suddenly becoming bi-polar a symptom of pregnancy?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Anything *BIG* happened? Any updates?
> Jaynie, is your O coming? Mine not :sad1:. Still waiting :paper:, running out of PMA.
> 
> Hi Emandi:hugs: have you got a working laptop back now?
> Jaynie had a high on the cbfm today:happydance:
> It will come soon, and remamber emandi, YOU ARE GOING TO CONCEIVE THIS CYCLE:yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly :flower:, no my laptop is still 'off sick'. Using DH's mac. We will be buying new ipad when it comes out (probably in April) - DH's decision :wacko:. Don't know how I will survive :shrug:.
> Thanks you reminded me I'm going to conceive this month :thumbup:. Just not sure right now, had a bit of spotting yesterday :shrug:, don't know what that was about :nope:. I need to be on B&B more often, need more PMA at the moment.
> :happydance: for Jaynie's O coming :happydance:Click to expand...

Ooo how swish, an ipad:thumbup: I still don't think they chose the best name for it though, it sounds like some form of sanitary protection to me :shrug: 

I don't know what the spotting could be, sexual trauma? O?


----------



## emandi

needshelp said:


> Congrats to all the February BFP's! I just got mine yesterday!! Did I mention I LOVE february! happy and healthy 9 to all!! good luck to those in waiting!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off back to my granny squares,:jo: Hollinka's being so cute, she keeps taking off her jeans:awww:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Yep its 6 days away and i don't even know if i ovulate or not, so its all a waiting game now!
> 
> Omg you're going to keep us all in suspense for another 6 days?:shock:Click to expand...

Yep Im gonna keep you all waiting because i'm waiting too and dont want to set myself up for dissappointment!



emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?
> 
> I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Holly :flower:, try not to worry :hugs:. I think it's a good thing to have regular checks. I'm sure all will be just fine :hugs:.Click to expand...

I agree with Jaynie, dont worry :)



needshelp said:


> Congrats to all the February BFP's! I just got mine yesterday!! Did I mention I LOVE february! happy and healthy 9 to all!! good luck to those in waiting!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?
> 
> I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:Click to expand...

Yay for lines stronger inside digi have you all never taken a digi apart i used to all the time:blush:............wow they do look after you over there dont they :thumbup:hope the diabetes wont cause too much troubles.

Ginge test already.....although you may only be 8 dpo by my workings so maybe your right in waiting ..oh well Bethany will keep peeeing on sticks tofeed our obsession !!

Hi Emandi:hugs:

Glad the beds are going up April:thumbup:i trust we will have pictures of sais tidy room and bunky beds ??


----------



## emandi

Addie :flower: my dear, I am so sorry for all the results. I wish you loads of PMA. Must be so hard.
Lots of love :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ginge :flower:, I keep reading you might be lucky this month. Good luck for you love.:hugs:

Kit :flower:, how was Scotland? Hope you had a lovely break. Sorry, wanted to wish you good time before you left, but I was too late :nope:. I LOVE SCOTLAND :cloud9:. And nice bump you have there, checked the 'baby bump' thread you posted on. I want one of those :cloud9:.


----------



## emandi

Hello newmummy and peach :hi:. hope you both are well :hugs:.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko: I'm craving an omelette so im going to make one with bacon in yummy :) be back later ladies :D

(i dont know what dpo id be anything around 8-10 if i ovulated!)


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?
> 
> I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for lines stronger inside digi have you all never taken a digi apart i used to all the time:blush:............wow they do look after you over there dont they :thumbup:hope the diabetes wont cause too much troubles.
> 
> Ginge test already.....although you may only be 8 dpo by my workings so maybe your right in waiting ..oh well Bethany will keep peeeing on sticks tofeed our obsession !!
> 
> Hi Emandi:hugs:
> 
> Glad the beds are going up April:thumbup:i trust we will have pictures of sais tidy room and bunky beds ??Click to expand...

all i have to do is make their beds (that should be fun) you wont see rest of room to where the bunk beds are but nothing else to look at other than floor and toy boxes lol will take a pic when beds are made :D x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtle doves :hi:
I'm exhausticated today!!! I just want to :sleep:
We had a minor crisis this morning. Got a call from my FIL saying that JingJing had fainted and was not very conscious. SO I had to be doctor over the phone. When she came round, did her BP and it was 86/50 so VERY low. Gave her fluids and salts and she was fine. I think the harsh African sun is too much for her

Then we went to a lovely market and I was SO bad. They books bundled in pairs for R60 for 2 and 3 of my favourite books were there, so I got Atonement, The God of Small Things and The Poisonwood Bible (and another book) for R120. But we REALLY don't have money at the moment :blush: I swear, if I didn't have children, I'd buy books instead of food :cloud9:

I think this whole SA trip has been brilliant for my BIL but such a culture shock for Jing. Just the kids running around without clothes on has her eyes out on stalks :haha: When we went up the coast on Thursday, it was like a little nudist colony with 7 children running around starkers...but that's summer in Africa

We're going on a game drive tomorrow and a picnic in the reserve :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Addie, I'm so sorry about your dilemma, and none of us can tell you what to do. We don't think you're a monster though :hugs:

My first BF's brother had CF and he is now 32 and very well. I don't know the details of his case though or how bad it was for him and his parents


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm...erhhm 'changing Holly's nappy':^o Just wanted to send the pics I mentioned earlier- in my worry about my digi still saying 1-2 weeks I suddenly thought that there must be lines involved somewhere, even in a digi, unless there _really is_ a little tiny lab technician inside the thing:shrug: So I took my digi from Tuesday from the bin in my studio which fortunately I only empty once a week on Mondays, and my digi from this morning, and took them apart so I could compare line darkness. And the one today is far darker than Tuesday's one, so for PMA's sake I'm assuming I was just a smidge off the 2-3 week promotion. The top test is tuesday, the bottom one today, and on the 2nd pic the top 2 strips are Tuesday, the bottom 2 strips today. There are 2 strips in each digi, the hcg the lone line. Don't know what the others are. Might look it up later. So, for today at least, I'm reassured. Quite interesting inside a digi....

Yay for digi internals :haha: and for stronger lines :happydance: I've always held them to be too sacred to dismember! I think poas.com has an explanation on the lines


----------



## emandi

Hellooo :hi: Trinity :flower: and mummyApril :flower:.


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Hellooo :hi: Trinity :flower: and mummyApril :flower:.

hello emandi :D how have you been? x


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtle doves :hi:
> I'm exhausticated today!!! I just want to :sleep:
> We had a minor crisis this morning. Got a call from my FIL saying that JingJing had fainted and was not very conscious. SO I had to be doctor over the phone. When she came round, did her BP and it was 86/50 so VERY low. Gave her fluids and salts and she was fine. I think the harsh African sun is too much for her
> 
> Then we went to a lovely market and I was SO bad. They books bundled in pairs for R60 for 2 and 3 of my favourite books were there, so I got Atonement, The God of Small Things and The Poisonwood Bible (and another book) for R120. But we REALLY don't have money at the moment :blush: I swear, if I didn't have children, I'd buy books instead of food :cloud9:
> 
> I think this whole SA trip has been brilliant for my BIL but such a culture shock for Jing. Just the kids running around without clothes on has her eyes out on stalks :haha: When we went up the coast on Thursday, it was like a little nudist colony with 7 children running around starkers...but that's summer in Africa
> 
> We're going on a game drive tomorrow and a picnic in the reserve :happydance:

I would love to come with you tomorrow:cloud9:something i have always would want to do!!


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo :hi: Trinity :flower: and mummyApril :flower:.
> 
> hello emandi :D how have you been? xClick to expand...

Hello my lovely, thanks I'm fine, waiting to O not very patiently as usually :wacko:. Hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?
> 
> I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for lines stronger inside digi have you all never taken a digi apart i used to all the time:blush:............wow they do look after you over there dont they :thumbup:hope the diabetes wont cause too much troubles.
> 
> Ginge test already.....although you may only be 8 dpo by my workings so maybe your right in waiting ..oh well Bethany will keep peeeing on sticks tofeed our obsession !!
> 
> Hi Emandi:hugs:
> 
> Glad the beds are going up April:thumbup:i trust we will have pictures of sais tidy room and bunky beds ??Click to expand...

Thanks, since I went through the diabetes last pregnancy I know what to expect now! When I got it last time I was in a state of utter shock and panic, I was so expecting my results of the O'Sullivan test to be perfect! I was like- _Me? Gestational diabetes? Never! I'm so slim and fit_


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I'd faint with culture and heat shock too Trin!!!

You know I thought digis were so sacred they didn't even have lines inside, just a panel of experts:haha:

Thanks I'll go and look on poas.com about dem other mystery lines...


----------



## Mollykins

Hello lady-turtles! :wave: I have a very busy day today so I won't be on BUT I want to wish you all a pleasant Saturday and I promise to catch up properly as soon as I can. :flower: Currently on phone at the restaurant and OH is giving me dirty looks. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo :hi: Trinity :flower: and mummyApril :flower:.
> 
> hello emandi :D how have you been? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hello my lovely, thanks I'm fine, waiting to O not very patiently as usually :wacko:. Hope you are ok. :hugs:Click to expand...

ah hun it is such a long wait at times :/ glad you are well though :) im good thankyou same ol me lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

where is sarackha girls is she out today


----------



## mummyApril

these are the girls bunk beds best picture i could get :/
 



Attached Files:







bunk beds.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> where is sarackha girls is she out today

I'm here! I'm here! :hugs: Thank you Hayleechka you make me feel loved. Just a busy day with a friend today ... and I dyed my hair a rich chocolate brown. I've had it this colour before, I like it! It suits me much better than dyed blonde, although I do always love being a blondie.

*ADDIE* I am so sorry you are facing such a horrible situation BUT chances are it will all be fine, I really hope so. Either way, you have my support and my admiration for whatever decision you make. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> these are the girls bunk beds best picture i could get :/

Very stylish beds :thumbup: My boys have got the ones with the double bed at the bottom and the single at the top. I love bunk beds...probably because I always wanted them as a kid but as an only child there was really no need


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where is sarackha girls is she out today
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! :hugs: Thank you Hayleechka you make me feel loved. Just a busy day with a friend today ... and I dyed my hair a rich chocolate brown. I've had it this colour before, I like it! It suits me much better than dyed blonde, although I do always love being a blondie.
> 
> *ADDIE* I am so sorry you are facing such a horrible situation BUT chances are it will all be fine, I really hope so. Either way, you have my support and my admiration for whatever decision you make. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah, so the brunette in the oh so sexy bikini IS you in your avatar :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

My middle DS just threw up for the third time :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> Anything *BIG* happened? Any updates?
> Jaynie, is your O coming? Mine not :sad1:. Still waiting :paper:, running out of PMA.

:hi: Emandi - sorry I missed you before - we went to visit friends and then came back and made dinner because I was ravenous... Just catching up now! Well I dunno :shrug: I forgot both my OPK's and my Conceive Plus :dohh: so I am using the CBFM alone! It says high today but as this is my first month I dunno how many 'highs' I will have before my peak(s) :shrug: why you losing PMA? You shouldn't be seeing anything on an opk yet if your ticker is correct [-X[-X


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! 

Sarachka I missed you today :yipee: for brunette I love dark hair :cloud9: I love mine anyway (probably because mine is so dark it kind of looks green when I try and dye it blonde :blush: I tried once!)...

You too Molly - sounds that you have a lovely day planned with the girls and your OH... I need your anniversary ticker... Isn't that close soon? Has it gone? Going to check now! 

Holly :hugs: is it pretty much a given that you *will* get GD or is there a chance you won't? Did you manage it with what you ate or did you have insulin? My granddad was diabetic and Erin's dad is too! 

I am so full! Just so full. I ate far too much and we had loads: pasta with peppers, onions and tomatoes and sweetcorn with chicken and bacon and salad and garlic bread :thumbup: :munch: :blush: told you I liked food!

What's everyone eating? Plans for the evening? Where is Moomin? Crunch have you heard is she preggo? Has she :test:ed?


----------



## TrinityMom

I has nachos earlier when we were watching rugby. Not much tho and now I'm STARVING!

Watching Whip It. Anyone seen it? It's got the girl from Juno in it


----------



## firstbaby25

Ellen Paige? I love her! I loooove Juno too :yipee: what is it? Film? TV show? We have the Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer and I am BnB and reading my paper..

April Loving the beds! Me and my sister had bunk beds as kids and loved being able to make a den! Ha!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where is sarackha girls is she out today
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! :hugs: Thank you Hayleechka you make me feel loved. Just a busy day with a friend today ... and I dyed my hair a rich chocolate brown. I've had it this colour before, I like it! It suits me much better than dyed blonde, although I do always love being a blondie.
> 
> *ADDIE* I am so sorry you are facing such a horrible situation BUT chances are it will all be fine, I really hope so. Either way, you have my support and my admiration for whatever decision you make. :hugs:Click to expand...


Yes i was a wondering where you had got to lovely:hugs:was weird without your input on things like when Kit was away, i was getting worried but here you are with sexy brown hair:thumbup: 



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> Sarachka I missed you today :yipee: for brunette I love dark hair :cloud9: I love mine anyway (probably because mine is so dark it kind of looks green when I try and dye it blonde :blush: I tried once!)...
> 
> You too Molly - sounds that you have a lovely day planned with the girls and your OH... I need your anniversary ticker... Isn't that close soon? Has it gone? Going to check now!
> 
> Holly :hugs: is it pretty much a given that you *will* get GD or is there a chance you won't? Did you manage it with what you ate or did you have insulin? My granddad was diabetic and Erin's dad is too!
> 
> I am so full! Just so full. I ate far too much and we had loads: pasta with peppers, onions and tomatoes and sweetcorn with chicken and bacon and salad and garlic bread :thumbup: :munch: :blush: told you I liked food!
> 
> What's everyone eating? Plans for the evening? Where is Moomin? Crunch have you heard is she preggo? Has she :test:ed?

jaynie thats a feast i would say:thumbup: OH made us yummy burgers (nice meaty ones !! Not s*** cheapies)in big white baps with cheese and fried onion, coleslaw and chips was nom,nom :thumbup:Reece had chicken fried rice his fave was hungry after his swim session:winkwink:

Beds look fab good job there bet the girls love them:cloud9::thumbup:

Where did you buy your heartbeat doppler April?? I did ask the other day vut dont know if you answered ? Does it work already for you i was told they are pointless until 20 +wks:shrug::shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where is sarackha girls is she out today
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! :hugs: Thank you Hayleechka you make me feel loved. Just a busy day with a friend today ... and I dyed my hair a rich chocolate brown. I've had it this colour before, I like it! It suits me much better than dyed blonde, although I do always love being a blondie.
> 
> *ADDIE* I am so sorry you are facing such a horrible situation BUT chances are it will all be fine, I really hope so. Either way, you have my support and my admiration for whatever decision you make. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes i was a wondering where you had got to lovely:hugs:was weird without your input on things like when Kit was away, i was getting worried but here you are with sexy brown hair:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls!
> 
> Sarachka I missed you today :yipee: for brunette I love dark hair :cloud9: I love mine anyway (probably because mine is so dark it kind of looks green when I try and dye it blonde :blush: I tried once!)...
> 
> You too Molly - sounds that you have a lovely day planned with the girls and your OH... I need your anniversary ticker... Isn't that close soon? Has it gone? Going to check now!
> 
> Holly :hugs: is it pretty much a given that you *will* get GD or is there a chance you won't? Did you manage it with what you ate or did you have insulin? My granddad was diabetic and Erin's dad is too!
> 
> I am so full! Just so full. I ate far too much and we had loads: pasta with peppers, onions and tomatoes and sweetcorn with chicken and bacon and salad and garlic bread :thumbup: :munch: :blush: told you I liked food!
> 
> What's everyone eating? Plans for the evening? Where is Moomin? Crunch have you heard is she preggo? Has she :test:ed?Click to expand...
> 
> jaynie thats a feast i would say:thumbup: OH made us yummy burgers (nice meaty ones !! Not s*** cheapies)in big white baps with cheese and fried onion, coleslaw and chips was nom,nom :thumbup:Reece had chicken fried rice his fave was hungry after his swim session:winkwink:
> 
> Beds look fab good job there bet the girls love them:cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Where did you buy your heartbeat doppler April?? I did ask the other day vut dont know if you answered ? Does it work already for you i was told they are pointless until 20 +wks:shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

oh im really sorry i must of missed it! i ordered the angel doppler from amazon marked down and it was only £20, i only bought it because i have been reading up all sorts for weeks about this one and its meant to be the best (esp with picking up hb) iv read people as early as 9 weeks has heard the hb so i thought well im almost 11 (by the time it arrives i will be) so why not, also you can record your heart beat and then replay it to the baby when its born (so it feels right at home :) ) and you can also record babies hb and put it on mp3 :) i just got too excited about that haha. 
The girls are at my dads until tomorrow so havent seen the beds yet but i cant wait til they do im going ask if i can sleep with them! the beds are so wide! :) x


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Ellen Paige? I love her! I loooove Juno too :yipee: what is it? Film? TV show? We have the Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer and I am BnB and reading my paper..
> 
> April Loving the beds! Me and my sister had bunk beds as kids and loved being able to make a den! Ha!

It's a movie about roller derby with Juliet Lewis (loved her since Natural Born Killers) and Drew Barrymore (she directs it)

Very cool indie movie


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> these are the girls bunk beds best picture i could get :/
> 
> Very stylish beds :thumbup: My boys have got the ones with the double bed at the bottom and the single at the top. I love bunk beds...probably because I always wanted them as a kid but as an only child there was really no needClick to expand...

thankyou i prefer the wooden bed as no bars i get a lil freaked with the bars and young children x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Ellen Paige? I love her! I loooove Juno too :yipee: what is it? Film? TV show? We have the Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer and I am BnB and reading my paper..
> 
> April Loving the beds! Me and my sister had bunk beds as kids and loved being able to make a den! Ha!

thankyou hun, we used to have bunk beds but the slates on the top bunk were broken and we used to kick them apart and let whoever was sleepin on top fall thru lol x


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> :hi: lovely turtle :friends:, oh how much I missed you :flower:.
> Hoping to spend some time with you this weekend :winkwink:.

Awwww :awww: we miss you terribly lovely...bring on your new ipad!! :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?
> 
> I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:Click to expand...

It will all become a little bit more real on Thursday then? As you say, all the fun will begin and you can settle yourself into thoughts of being a mum of two in no time at all :cloud9:



needshelp said:


> Congrats to all the February BFP's! I just got mine yesterday!! Did I mention I LOVE february! happy and healthy 9 to all!! good luck to those in waiting!

Massive CONGRATS to you my lovely :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off back to my granny squares,:jo: Hollinka's being so cute, she keeps taking off her jeans:awww:

:lol: Is she practicing flashing like her mum then?? :winkwink: How many squares you got to go now?



emandi said:


> Addie :flower: my dear, I am so sorry for all the results. I wish you loads of PMA. Must be so hard.
> Lots of love :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ginge :flower:, I keep reading you might be lucky this month. Good luck for you love.:hugs:
> 
> Kit :flower:, how was Scotland? Hope you had a lovely break. Sorry, wanted to wish you good time before you left, but I was too late :nope:. I LOVE SCOTLAND :cloud9:. And nice bump you have there, checked the 'baby bump' thread you posted on. I want one of those :cloud9:.

Scotland was lovely emandi. Thanks for asking:flower: It was very chilly but so good to see everyone and we took it a little easier than we normally do :thumbup: Thanks for the nice comment about my bump...you will have one soon too because as you know, you're going to conceive this cycle!!! :thumbup:

Sorry newmummy...I do not wish to steal your multiquote mantel but it is much quicker eh?:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ellen Paige? I love her! I loooove Juno too :yipee: what is it? Film? TV show? We have the Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer and I am BnB and reading my paper..
> 
> April Loving the beds! Me and my sister had bunk beds as kids and loved being able to make a den! Ha!
> 
> It's a movie about roller derby with Juliet Lewis (loved her since Natural Born Killers) and Drew Barrymore (she directs it)
> 
> Very cool indie movieClick to expand...

What's it called again? I'll give it a watch I like all of the people in it... I'm just drinking peppermint tea and trying to get through the supplements!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ellen Paige? I love her! I loooove Juno too :yipee: what is it? Film? TV show? We have the Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer and I am BnB and reading my paper..
> 
> April Loving the beds! Me and my sister had bunk beds as kids and loved being able to make a den! Ha!
> 
> It's a movie about roller derby with Juliet Lewis (loved her since Natural Born Killers) and Drew Barrymore (she directs it)
> 
> Very cool indie movieClick to expand...
> 
> What's it called again? I'll give it a watch I like all of the people in it... I'm just drinking peppermint tea and trying to get through the supplements!Click to expand...

Whip it
I'm drinking my lime and lemongrass water and deciding whether I should eat something or not


----------



## mummyApril

OH keeps asking what i would like to eat i feel ill and i cant decide whether to eat or not and then the decision of what to eat :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just had my salad starter and shortly moving on to a veal dish my dh has made, smells good:thumbup:

I used to be so jealous of friends who had bunk beds, I thought they were just the best:happydance: Dss the elder and dss the younger had bunks when dh and I first lived together in a 2m² flat, then when we moved we sawed the thing in half, horizontally of course, and they're still sleeping in their bunk halves in seperate rooms to this day! The top part still has a protective barrier, but Simon thinks it's cosy his bed with that!

Just ordered online a pair of pink braces to hold Hollinka's jeans up, now she's often vertical they keep falling down. How cute will _they_ look, I'll send you pics of her modelling them when they arrive :awww:

Oooooo for new hair *Sarachka!*:flower:

And *Jaynie* it's not 100% certain I'll get GD again but it's pretty likely:growlmad: If your grandad had it then keep an eye on it when you're preggo, the diabetic in my family was my grandad too, he developed type 2 diabetes in his late years, and is probably where my GD came from:shrug:
I controlled it just with diet but lost sooooo much weight, this time I'm not afraid to go on insulin if it will keep my weight up. But I'm hoping to stave it off better since I'm not going in blind to it like last time!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtle doves :hi:
> I'm exhausticated today!!! I just want to :sleep:
> We had a minor crisis this morning. Got a call from my FIL saying that JingJing had fainted and was not very conscious. SO I had to be doctor over the phone. When she came round, did her BP and it was 86/50 so VERY low. Gave her fluids and salts and she was fine. I think the harsh African sun is too much for her
> 
> I think this whole SA trip has been brilliant for my BIL but such a culture shock for Jing. Just the kids running around without clothes on has her eyes out on stalks :haha: When we went up the coast on Thursday, it was like a little nudist colony with 7 children running around starkers...but that's summer in Africa
> 
> We're going on a game drive tomorrow and a picnic in the reserve :happydance:

Ooo Trin, mind how you go..you're under the weather and pregnant remember. Look after yourself lovely. I really hope Jing is ok too. Ooo, we went on a game drive/safari (I think they're the same thing?) and we loved it. I expect you've done this loads of times? Hope you all enjoy :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..I see your lines are definitely stronger in the taken apart digi :happydance: Do you get lots of bloods/tests now? I remember you saying that in France they go BIG time on care for preggo ladies. :thumbup: What comes first?
> 
> I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday, I'll have a bloodtest straight off and if the results are ok I'll have a test every 3 weeks for toxoplasmosis since I don't have immunity (hope I didn't get it just recently, oh the pregnancy worries!) I guess I'll have an early scan and be put in touch with the diabetes unit at the hospital straight away to start me on a diet and detect the sugar rise when it comes, hopefully it will be later rather than earlier:wacko: It was at 26 weeks last time but it could come at anytime:shrug: So the roller coaster of fun begins on Thursday for me!!!!:argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for lines stronger inside digi have you all never taken a digi apart i used to all the time:blush:............wow they do look after you over there dont they :thumbup:hope the diabetes wont cause too much troubles.
> 
> Ginge test already.....although you may only be 8 dpo by my workings so maybe your right in waiting ..oh well Bethany will keep peeeing on sticks tofeed our obsession !!
> 
> Hi Emandi:hugs:
> 
> Glad the beds are going up April:thumbup:i trust we will have pictures of sais tidy room and bunky beds ??Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, since I went through the diabetes last pregnancy I know what to expect now! When I got it last time I was in a state of utter shock and panic, I was so expecting my results of the O'Sullivan test to be perfect! I was like- _Me? Gestational diabetes? Never! I'm so slim and fit_Click to expand...

Forgive my ignorance..but what is the O'Sullivan test and should I have had it too? Is it just part of the bloodwork?:shrug:



Mollykins said:


> Hello lady-turtles! :wave: I have a very busy day today so I won't be on BUT I want to wish you all a pleasant Saturday and I promise to catch up properly as soon as I can. :flower: Currently on phone at the restaurant and OH is giving me dirty looks. :haha:

Sounds like your Saturday will be fab-uh-less Molly my sweet. Hope you have a great day too :hugs:



mummyApril said:


> these are the girls bunk beds best picture i could get :/

Good job April!!! They look fab and I bet the girls are over the moon with them. Things like that are always an adventure :happydance:



Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where is sarackha girls is she out today
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! :hugs: Thank you Hayleechka you make me feel loved. Just a busy day with a friend today ... and I dyed my hair a rich chocolate brown. I've had it this colour before, I like it! It suits me much better than dyed blonde, although I do always love being a blondie.
> 
> *ADDIE* I am so sorry you are facing such a horrible situation BUT chances are it will all be fine, I really hope so. Either way, you have my support and my admiration for whatever decision you make. :hugs:Click to expand...

YAY for brunettes :happydance: What is your own colour Sarachka?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> My middle DS just threw up for the third time :sick:

Oh dear..hope you don't follow suit :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit naturally I'm a very non-descript mousy poo brown colour but often have blonde highlights or full on bleach blonde. 2010 was the year of bad hair for me though!!


----------



## mummyApril

can i have a little reassurance? i just did my daily head down the toilet routine and there was a little bit of blood, is this bad or is it just where iv upset my insides? kinda scary! but i dont want to google it :/


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My middle DS just threw up for the third time :sick:
> 
> Oh dear..hope you don't follow suit :nope:Click to expand...

I stayed well out of the room! I think he just overindulged...he ate more nachos than anyone else and after he threw up twice he then snuck a big glass of milk. He has no off switch :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit naturally I'm a very non-descript mousy poo brown colour but often have blonde highlights or full on bleach blonde. 2010 was the year of bad hair for me though!!

Ahhh,mousy poo brown..you do sell yourself so! :haha: The thing is though, having a mid colour hair allows you to go either way colour wise..if I was to try to go blond I'd look ridiculous I think being so dark. Bet you look HOT!! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> can i have a little reassurance? i just did my daily head down the toilet routine and there was a little bit of blood, is this bad or is it just where iv upset my insides? kinda scary! but i dont want to google it :/

As long as it's red (not brown or like coffee grinds) it's most likely from your throat from throwing up


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> can i have a little reassurance? i just did my daily head down the toilet routine and there was a little bit of blood, is this bad or is it just where iv upset my insides? kinda scary! but i dont want to google it :/

Ok April my lovely..definitely stay away from google. All that's probably happened is a bit of a burst blood vessel with the frequent sickness. I've had tummy bugs where this has happened. Worry not love, it's just one of those things. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i have a little reassurance? i just did my daily head down the toilet routine and there was a little bit of blood, is this bad or is it just where iv upset my insides? kinda scary! but i dont want to google it :/
> 
> As long as it's red (not brown or like coffee grinds) it's most likely from your throat from throwing upClick to expand...

it looked flesh i thought it was my gums at first but def not, thankyou hun x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i have a little reassurance? i just did my daily head down the toilet routine and there was a little bit of blood, is this bad or is it just where iv upset my insides? kinda scary! but i dont want to google it :/
> 
> Ok April my lovely..definitely stay away from google. All that's probably happened is a bit of a burst blood vessel with the frequent sickness. I've had tummy bugs where this has happened. Worry not love, it's just one of those things. :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou hun i got quite worried i dont know what id do without you girls x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My middle DS just threw up for the third time :sick:
> 
> Oh dear..hope you don't follow suit :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I stayed well out of the room! I think he just overindulged...he ate more nachos than anyone else and after he threw up twice he then snuck a big glass of milk. He has no off switch :nope:Click to expand...

Sounds a bit like me sometimes :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My middle DS just threw up for the third time :sick:
> 
> Oh dear..hope you don't follow suit :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I stayed well out of the room! I think he just overindulged...he ate more nachos than anyone else and after he threw up twice he then snuck a big glass of milk. He has no off switch :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds a bit like me sometimes :blush:Click to expand...

Me too :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where is sarackha girls is she out today
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! :hugs: Thank you Hayleechka you make me feel loved. Just a busy day with a friend today ... and I dyed my hair a rich chocolate brown. I've had it this colour before, I like it! It suits me much better than dyed blonde, although I do always love being a blondie.
> 
> *ADDIE* I am so sorry you are facing such a horrible situation BUT chances are it will all be fine, I really hope so. Either way, you have my support and my admiration for whatever decision you make. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes i was a wondering where you had got to lovely:hugs:was weird without your input on things like when Kit was away, i was getting worried but here you are with sexy brown hair:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls!
> 
> Sarachka I missed you today :yipee: for brunette I love dark hair :cloud9: I love mine anyway (probably because mine is so dark it kind of looks green when I try and dye it blonde :blush: I tried once!)...
> 
> You too Molly - sounds that you have a lovely day planned with the girls and your OH... I need your anniversary ticker... Isn't that close soon? Has it gone? Going to check now!
> 
> Holly :hugs: is it pretty much a given that you *will* get GD or is there a chance you won't? Did you manage it with what you ate or did you have insulin? My granddad was diabetic and Erin's dad is too!
> 
> I am so full! Just so full. I ate far too much and we had loads: pasta with peppers, onions and tomatoes and sweetcorn with chicken and bacon and salad and garlic bread :thumbup: :munch: :blush: told you I liked food!
> 
> What's everyone eating? Plans for the evening? Where is Moomin? Crunch have you heard is she preggo? Has she :test:ed?Click to expand...
> 
> jaynie thats a feast i would say:thumbup: OH made us yummy burgers (nice meaty ones !! Not s*** cheapies)in big white baps with cheese and fried onion, coleslaw and chips was nom,nom :thumbup:Reece had chicken fried rice his fave was hungry after his swim session:winkwink:
> 
> Beds look fab good job there bet the girls love them:cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Where did you buy your heartbeat doppler April?? I did ask the other day vut dont know if you answered ? Does it work already for you i was told they are pointless until 20 +wks:shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im really sorry i must of missed it! i ordered the angel doppler from amazon marked down and it was only £20, i only bought it because i have been reading up all sorts for weeks about this one and its meant to be the best (esp with picking up hb) iv read people as early as 9 weeks has heard the hb so i thought well im almost 11 (by the time it arrives i will be) so why not, also you can record your heart beat and then replay it to the baby when its born (so it feels right at home :) ) and you can also record babies hb and put it on mp3 :) i just got too excited about that haha.
> The girls are at my dads until tomorrow so havent seen the beds yet but i cant wait til they do im going ask if i can sleep with them! the beds are so wide! :) xClick to expand...

Sounds good i will wait for yours to come and then i will go from your feedback:thumbup: im off now see you all tomorrow didnt sleep well so :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit* you'll have the O'Sullivan test automatically prescribed at your visit of 24-26 weeks, in anycase in France everyone has it. You have a blood test of your blood sugar then you have to drink this disgusting pure sugar drink and an hour later your blood is taken again to see your sugar level. If it's too high, like mine was, it suggests the placenta and it's hormones are preventing normal insulin production, and GD is suspected. To confirm you have to then do the 3hr version of the O sullivan- here it's called (in rough translation) Provoked Hyperglycemie. You drink LOADS of sugar, and they test your blood every hour for 3 hrs to see how the sugar is regulated. Then if you're me you pass out afterwards! On that test my results were normal but I'd started the diet straight away after the 1st test so had already started combatting the problem. But in the UK they don't seem to test so thoroughly, my friends just seem to have their urine sugar taken into account but that's not the best indicator, I never had sugar in my urine but my blood was nom nom.:lolly:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night newmummy :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where is sarackha girls is she out today
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! :hugs: Thank you Hayleechka you make me feel loved. Just a busy day with a friend today ... and I dyed my hair a rich chocolate brown. I've had it this colour before, I like it! It suits me much better than dyed blonde, although I do always love being a blondie.
> 
> *ADDIE* I am so sorry you are facing such a horrible situation BUT chances are it will all be fine, I really hope so. Either way, you have my support and my admiration for whatever decision you make. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes i was a wondering where you had got to lovely:hugs:was weird without your input on things like when Kit was away, i was getting worried but here you are with sexy brown hair:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls!
> 
> Sarachka I missed you today :yipee: for brunette I love dark hair :cloud9: I love mine anyway (probably because mine is so dark it kind of looks green when I try and dye it blonde :blush: I tried once!)...
> 
> You too Molly - sounds that you have a lovely day planned with the girls and your OH... I need your anniversary ticker... Isn't that close soon? Has it gone? Going to check now!
> 
> Holly :hugs: is it pretty much a given that you *will* get GD or is there a chance you won't? Did you manage it with what you ate or did you have insulin? My granddad was diabetic and Erin's dad is too!
> 
> I am so full! Just so full. I ate far too much and we had loads: pasta with peppers, onions and tomatoes and sweetcorn with chicken and bacon and salad and garlic bread :thumbup: :munch: :blush: told you I liked food!
> 
> What's everyone eating? Plans for the evening? Where is Moomin? Crunch have you heard is she preggo? Has she :test:ed?Click to expand...
> 
> jaynie thats a feast i would say:thumbup: OH made us yummy burgers (nice meaty ones !! Not s*** cheapies)in big white baps with cheese and fried onion, coleslaw and chips was nom,nom :thumbup:Reece had chicken fried rice his fave was hungry after his swim session:winkwink:
> 
> Beds look fab good job there bet the girls love them:cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Where did you buy your heartbeat doppler April?? I did ask the other day vut dont know if you answered ? Does it work already for you i was told they are pointless until 20 +wks:shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im really sorry i must of missed it! i ordered the angel doppler from amazon marked down and it was only £20, i only bought it because i have been reading up all sorts for weeks about this one and its meant to be the best (esp with picking up hb) iv read people as early as 9 weeks has heard the hb so i thought well im almost 11 (by the time it arrives i will be) so why not, also you can record your heart beat and then replay it to the baby when its born (so it feels right at home :) ) and you can also record babies hb and put it on mp3 :) i just got too excited about that haha.
> The girls are at my dads until tomorrow so havent seen the beds yet but i cant wait til they do im going ask if i can sleep with them! the beds are so wide! :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds good i will wait for yours to come and then i will go from your feedback:thumbup: im off now see you all tomorrow didnt sleep well so :sleep:Click to expand...

hopefully it will be here Monday so i will let you know, not expecting to find anything but you never know :D sleep well sweet x


----------



## mummyApril

ah i forgot how much 'FRIENDS' made me giggle lol :)


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to sign off...read...watch True Blood...go to bed
See you tomorra :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Kit* you'll have the O'Sullivan test automatically prescribed at your visit of 24-26 weeks, in anycase in France everyone has it. You have a blood test of your blood sugar then you have to drink this disgusting pure sugar drink and an hour later your blood is taken again to see your sugar level. If it's too high, like mine was, it suggests the placenta and it's hormones are preventing normal insulin production, and GD is suspected. To confirm you have to then do the 3hr version of the O sullivan- here it's called (in rough translation) Provoked Hypergylcemie. You drink LOADS of sugar, and they test your blood every hour for 3 hrs to see how the sugar is regulated. Then if you're me you pass out afterwards! On that test my results were normal but I'd started the diet straight away after the 1st test so had already started combatting the problem. But in the UK they don't seem to test so thoroughly, my friends just seem to have their urine sugar taken into account but that's not the best indicator, I never had sugar in my urine but my blood was nom nom.:lolly:

Thanks for the info :thumbup: It's a bit rubbish how little we in the UK get in terms of checks compared to you chaps. There must be some statistics somewhere (unpublished of course) that would detail the differences in problematic pregnancies/births in the UK as opposed to elsewhere due to lax checks etc. I know we are lucky to have the NHS but surely if a job's worth doing.....?

And thus ends my soapbox session for this evening :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ah i forgot how much 'FRIENDS' made me giggle lol :)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Friends April!! I think I've seen every episode at least twice!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to sign off...read...watch True Blood...go to bed
> See you tomorra :kiss:

Goodnight Trinity..take it easy :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night New Mummy! 

I'm off now too... It's too hard and antisocial for me to sit on the couch using bnb when we have the house after all the fuss I made about his phone!! 

I shall surely see you on the morrow though :D hope you all have fab-u-lous days/evenings... Where is Luna? Did she mention being busy? She has been awfully quiet...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I should have suspected something when I _didn't_ get my Luteal Phase Zit:shrug:
I'm off to bed soon girls, I _possibly_ have a tiny headache, I hope I do anyway. (Shouldn't the symptom spotting come before the BFP?:wacko:)

I love you all, you're so nice and kind:hugs: :cry: I hope you all sleep very well and have delicious dreams xxxxxx:cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> ah i forgot how much 'FRIENDS' made me giggle lol :)

I love friends :haha: we're just watching american dad. Thankfully Kit there is no Bottom/Young Ones on!


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Jaynie...manana :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOLLY! I hope you're having a lovely day, I was hoping to 'see' you because my dss the younger is into origami at the mo, he made me a fab thing this evening:thumbup: And of course I thought of you:hugs: Have a great day and catch you on the morrow....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I should have suspected something when I _didn't_ get my Luteal Phase Zit:shrug:
> I'm off to bed soon girls, I _possibly_ have a tiny headache, I hope I do anyway. (Shouldn't the symptom spotting come before the BFP?:wacko:)
> 
> I love you all, you're so nice and kind:hugs: :cry: I hope you all sleep very well and have delicious dreams xxxxxx:cloud9:

N'Night lovely, we wuv you too :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ah i forgot how much 'FRIENDS' made me giggle lol :)
> 
> I love friends :haha: we're just watching american dad. Thankfully Kit there is no Bottom/Young Ones on!Click to expand...

Pheweee..saved from a fate worse than death :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ah i forgot how much 'FRIENDS' made me giggle lol :)
> 
> I love friends :haha: we're just watching american dad. Thankfully Kit there is no Bottom/Young Ones on!Click to expand...
> 
> Pheweee..saved from a fate worse than death :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: thankfully I think he's fallen asleep in which case i can watch 16 and pregnant and read and then sleep in the bed alone again! :yipee: 

Laters ladies! Holly we love you too :cloud9: :kiss: sleep well my love!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ah i forgot how much 'FRIENDS' made me giggle lol :)
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Friends April!! I think I've seen every episode at least twice!Click to expand...

i always watch it if its on :) iv watched them about 3 times all over hahah and still cry at the last one! :/ haha


----------



## mummyApril

good night to everyone thats gone to bed :hugs: 
is it really bad of me to send OH to asda to get me coleslaw and bacon bits for him to come back and for me to want tomatoes on toast? lol oops he walked too in the cold aww haha x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> good night to everyone thats gone to bed :hugs:
> is it really bad of me to send OH to asda to get me coleslaw and bacon bits for him to come back and for me to want tomatoes on toast? lol oops he walked too in the cold aww haha x

Certainly not! Bebe needs what bebe needs! :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good night to everyone thats gone to bed :hugs:
> is it really bad of me to send OH to asda to get me coleslaw and bacon bits for him to come back and for me to want tomatoes on toast? lol oops he walked too in the cold aww haha x
> 
> Certainly not! Bebe needs what bebe needs! :winkwink:Click to expand...

i think thats why he doesnt complain :) lol x


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Anything *BIG* happened? Any updates?
> Jaynie, is your O coming? Mine not :sad1:. Still waiting :paper:, running out of PMA.
> 
> :hi: Emandi - sorry I missed you before - we went to visit friends and then came back and made dinner because I was ravenous... Just catching up now! Well I dunno :shrug: I forgot both my OPK's and my Conceive Plus :dohh: so I am using the CBFM alone! It says high today but as this is my first month I dunno how many 'highs' I will have before my peak(s) :shrug: why you losing PMA? You shouldn't be seeing anything on an opk yet if your ticker is correct [-X[-XClick to expand...


Jaynie :flower:, didn't know you are away :shrug: ... . Hope YOUR CBFM doesn't lie. You are on CD11 if I remember correctly ... good good :winkwink:.
About my ticker, not sure if it's correct :shrug:. Last month I O on CD18, month before that on CD15. Don't know what to expect. Did take soy this cycle and expected O around CD14, but it's not going to happen :nope:.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: so I sent the oh to bed all falling asleep on the couch!! I'm up on my own :nope: 

Emandi my ovulation has been interchangeable since I started to ttc last cycle it was cd 19 and it's been 14 and 15! I'm hoping for earlier rather than later this cycle and yes I am CD10 today! You had a good day?


----------



## firstbaby25

Cd 11 even :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

good night lovelies xx


----------



## kit_cat

Sleep well April :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night april :sleep: well!


----------



## Sarachka

Gnight loverrrrsssss


----------



## kit_cat

Bedtime for me soon too...going to go and watch Kiss the girls in bed I think. Enjoy the rest of your evenings sweet peeps :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Night New Mummy!
> 
> I'm off now too... It's too hard and antisocial for me to sit on the couch using bnb when we have the house after all the fuss I made about his phone!!
> 
> I shall surely see you on the morrow though :D hope you all have fab-u-lous days/evenings... Where is Luna? Did she mention being busy? She has been awfully quiet...

Thank you for thinking of me! :cloud9:

Yep, just a bit busy. We're doing our bedroom/master bathroom this weekend. And last night we had a friend over for dinner and games and watched hockey. I can't wait to show you all my India themed bedroom and bathroom!! :happydance:

I'll be back fullforce on Monday. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I distinctly remembered something about you and your oh and your room! Oooh can't wait to see... I'm really going to go to bed now I'm alone and I don't know what to do with myself :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit :sleep: well 

Goodnight turtles...


----------



## kit_cat

Night Jaynie...enjoy your Bottomless night :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahhh me. Just caught up. Phew! Well, we went out for brunch and then went to a baby shop "just to look" :winkwink:, and then went grocery shopping. Got home just in time to be EXHAUSTED! I feel sickly still (head full of wool, stuffy nose, slight headache, body feels heavy, etc) and generally feel as though I over did myself. We were suppose to come home, put groceries away, have a late lunch and then be off to the library and then one last store. BUT I fell asleep on the couch for an hour after putting away groceries. :dohh: 

Still have to go to the library and the last store. :sleep:


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> It's a miserable blustery day here today. All night the wind howled and bits of our already broken fence were getting hurled around....I actually wondered if I'd wake up in Kansas :shock::winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I've got a morning of housework to look forward to (oh the joy of it all :wacko:) as OH is working this am _but_ before I get stuck into that, I have been promising some new pot pics, so here they are....
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about whether baby is growing as it should...my bump is barely there and I'm almost 19 weeks :shrug: I'm certainly piling on weight and waistless/wider etc, but can you notice much difference since the last pics? I know...I'm probably mad for worrying but I can't help it :blush:
> 
> Have a happy Saturday ladies :thumbup:
> 
> oh dont you worry about that cute bump! im predicting you a girl :) plus when i was pregnant at 19 weeks i didnt even have this and my bubis came out a lovely weight :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April...I do remember you telling me you were tiny with both of your girls...you are the only person so far that predicts me a girl. My OH will so want you to be right!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im only going by your bump pic and you saying its all hips thats how (apparently) you carry with girls and i sure did im so excited for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was all belly out front and had a girl and my bf who was worried about her bump being too small and carried in the hips had a boy:haha: Don't you just love people like me!:happydance:Click to expand...

Well as you can probably see from my avatar I am not a skinny 'un like you kit,but my bump was that small that when in labour I went to get a bottle of water on the way,and the person serving me and my mum actually said 'bet you're glad you weren't pregnant through summer'...Harri was born that day-1st nov!
And I was all hips too...just thought I'd chip in :) Now back to catching up!!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- It's really unnecessary for you to be so paranoid and ho, wasn't it you just a short bit ago giving me a what for about worrying about my bump size?? Pfft and scoff woman. Your little bump is growing fine AND your sweet potato is wiggling in your tum trying reassure his/her mum. Relax and enjoy! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, I'm so sorry that you are worrying sick over this and your house is one divided at the moment. :( Never a good feeling. I hope all is well in the end and you get those results quickly. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

OMG! Watching the news and a woman up north gave birth to a 13 lb baby :shock: and only took 10 minutes to push! :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Just caught up! Whew! remind me not to stay gone so long. My saturday has been peaceful so far. I slept in for a change, and woke up feeling well rested. I got measured for a bridemaids dress and paid for the thing sight unseen! Did some grocery shopping and then had a nice workout at the gym. All this was in an effort to avoid DH :haha: All these things needed to be done, but I usually wait until he's off to work before I take care of errands outside of the home. Still upset with everything, but I'm in much better spirits today. Thank you for the kind words and allowing me to vent a bit. I hate I missed everyone today but I enjoyed catching up. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! What are you doing up love?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi:

Just me and the tumbleweed then?!

I am up sooo early today - up in the night for a pee followed by tossing and turning I finally admitted to myself that I was awake at 7am on a Sunday :shock: 

We're going to try and do something at a respectable hour today and then we have dinner at his parents as she's making a roast and we want one :munch: :munch: 

Another high on my CBFM and another temp above last month's coverline :shrug: I love that my body can be different from one month to the next... 

Molly - such a busy day for you yesterday, i'm not even pregnant and I think I would have been tempted in to a nap :flower: hope you have a thouroughly relaxing Sunday... 

Newbie - don't worry about it, you decide what you wanna do obviously :flower: hope it resolves itself soon so you don't have to avoid your OH much longer :haha: I do this too!! 

Emandi :hi: I see you lurking! Catching up? Hope you are well dear! :flower:

Anyway... I was just checking in :kiss:


----------



## emandi

Jaynie :flower:, looks like you are going to ovulate nice and early this month :thumbup:.
Molly :flower:, helloooo my dear, what a busy day you had! Hope you are nicely tucked up in bed now. Sleep well.:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Ahhh me. Just caught up. Phew! Well, we went out for brunch and then went to a baby shop "just to look" :winkwink:, and then went grocery shopping. Got home just in time to be EXHAUSTED! I feel sickly still (head full of wool, stuffy nose, slight headache, body feels heavy, etc) and generally feel as though I over did myself. We were suppose to come home, put groceries away, have a late lunch and then be off to the library and then one last store. BUT I fell asleep on the couch for an hour after putting away groceries. :dohh:
> 
> Still have to go to the library and the last store. :sleep:

Aw poor Molly i hope you feel better after your sleep what a busy day you had:hugs:

Hi Jaynie,Bethany and Emandi :kiss:

I have a LEMON:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh yes! Yay :yopee: :yipee: for your Lemon!!! 

I'm still waiting for a reasonable hour. Me thinks i'm going to use my 'rainy day fund' so we can get some money and so something/not panic about the forthcoming week... It's my silver and copper pot :) I think I have about £30 as it was £20 last time I counted and I have been going for a while since then... So i'm hoping for more than that and I know there's lots of silver in there :happydance: The cat has just sat on me while i'm typing she's that needy she's annoying! Honestly! I have had to move her as she moves too :growlmad:

Emandi, New Mummy anyone else awake... Plans for today?


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies!! I'm up before OH too, just couldn't lay there any longer so got up for a coffee. 

Dunno what to do today, probably work on web stuff and OH's valentine card. Make some bread, do the washing up etc. Nice little housewifey stuff.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello munchkins all, I'm lying on the bed with my dog listening to the Archers's omnibus and crocheting. Before that I was reading. Feeling homely today:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello munchkins all, I'm lying on the bed with my dog listening to the Archers's omnibus and crocheting. Before that I was reading. Feeling homely today:flower:

BIDDY!! lol.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello munchkins all, I'm lying on the bed with my dog listening to the Archers's omnibus and crocheting. Before that I was reading. Feeling homely today:flower:
> 
> BIDDY!! lol.Click to expand...

I know, it's terrible isn't it? All those years of being a wild bohemian artist to end up happiest with a nice cuppa and the Archer's omnibus:jo:

YAY FOR YOUR LEMON NEWMUMMY!:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooooo ladeeeeeeeeez :)

It's Sunday :yipee: and the wind and rain has calmed a little :yipee: so I will be taking to my trotters with Monsieur Ipod and doing some power walking :happydance: I really feel like I need it. Poor OH will be spending his day digging out fence posts etc :nope:

Anyway..hope all is good in the land of my turtle friends and you all have a loverly Sunday :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Random amusing pictures of Hollinka when she was about 3 or 4 months old...
 



Attached Files:







121.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









122.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- It's really unnecessary for you to be so paranoid and ho, wasn't it you just a short bit ago giving me a what for about worrying about my bump size?? Pfft and scoff woman. Your little bump is growing fine AND your sweet potato is wiggling in your tum trying reassure his/her mum. Relax and enjoy! :hugs:

:blush: I know...I'm pulling a HollyMonkey and not practicing what I preach :winkwink: You know, it's all started because I compared myself to my SIL who is 3 weeks less pregnant than me and 3 times the size of me :shock: It is her third and I should really be a bit more realistic due to this I know. From now on, I will only worry only WHEN I know there is something to worry about (believe me?) Also, as Trin said..I musn't stray from the fold here as I put myself on a complete downer the other day reading sad things elsewhere on B&B :nope: I must remain delusional at all times :haha:

Thanks anyway for the stiff talking to...you are of course, and as usual, right! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> OMG! Watching the news and a woman up north gave birth to a 13 lb baby :shock: and only took 10 minutes to push! :wacko:

Hellooooo newbie-dooby-dooo :flower::hugs:

Oh my, please do not let me have one of those :shock:...I would preempt this I think by having a zip or some such installed...or maybe velcro?? Would that work d'you think? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly at a couple of months drunk on boobie milk:haha:
 



Attached Files:







036-1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh newmummy...you have a little lemon :cloud9: That's a nice fruit to have and as Holly observed some time ago...as you reach the citrus fruits, any yuckyness starts to go :thumbup: 

Hope you're good today m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka...what you going to do with your Sunday then??


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies I have had a suitable homely day myself and now I got £40 for my coppers and treated me to a paper! Loving the comedy shots of hollinchka Bethany :thumbup: sarachka your day sounds lovely :flower: and Kit I am glad you are feeling a little better :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...YAY :yipee: for your high on the CBFM...see I told you this was a well trained device unlike those wild ones Holly and Crunchie were using :winkwink: 

That's a good idea having a rainy day fund....must copycat you on that one methinks :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka...what you going to do with your Sunday then??

:dohh: Sorry lovely..just re-read your earlier post. Sounds like a nice chilled Sunday...and of course we will need pics of the finished Valentines card :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- It's really unnecessary for you to be so paranoid and ho, wasn't it you just a short bit ago giving me a what for about worrying about my bump size?? Pfft and scoff woman. Your little bump is growing fine AND your sweet potato is wiggling in your tum trying reassure his/her mum. Relax and enjoy! :hugs:
> 
> :blush: I know...I'm pulling a HollyMonkey and not practicing what I preach :winkwink: You know, it's all started because I compared myself to my SIL who is 3 weeks less pregnant than me and 3 times the size of me :shock: It is her third and I should really be a bit more realistic due to this I know. From now on, I will only worry only WHEN I know there is something to worry about (believe me?) Also, as Trin said..I musn't stray from the fold here as I put myself on a complete downer the other day reading sad things elsewhere on B&B :nope: I must remain delusional at all times :haha:
> 
> Thanks anyway for the stiff talking to...you are of course, and as usual, right! :hugs:Click to expand...

I've still got the worry bug:hugs: I woke up at 4am and went to see what peoples hcg at 16dpo is, and everytime I saw someone who had less than 200(the amount that you need for the 2-3 weeks on the digi) I would feel relieved enough to go back to bed, then I'd see someone else who had 874 or something and start panicking again. I then went to Trin's visitor page where Molly had posted a link to Trin about average beta levels, and on reading that I finally was able to sleep. The average for 16 dpo was 200, with really low and really high on each side of that, so maybe I'm not far off:shrug:

BUT WE MUST STOP COMPARING OURSELVES TO OTHERS KIT!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkeypoopants....You know...your beautiful pics show me exactly why there is nothing more important than spending as much time with your LO when they are ickle as possible. Just look how she's changed from a baby into a proper little girl with personality shining out of every pore :cloud9: and in a relatively short space of time. How could anyone bear to miss this? I should stress less about the time I can afford to take off work shouldn't I!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies, just started my morning off with a runny egg sandwich (sorry molly) because I fancied one and haven't eaten one in around 2 years because of being concerned for any possible babies .... but these eggs are from vaccinated chickens so risk is reduced anyway and I think my period is coming anyway :trouble: :sulk: 

Holly those pictures are fabulous :D Let me post you a link to an album of my little sister :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=183057&id=825300345&l=7194e10f95

Here you are, pictures of my little sister whose birth I was present for :cloud9: but unfortunately ended in emergency C-Section!


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Ginge!!!

Hope you enjoyed your eggy creation and I must say your little sis is so cute..absolutely adorable :cloud9:

Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkeypoopants....You know...your beautiful pics show me exactly why there is nothing more important than spending as much time with your LO when they are ickle as possible. Just look how she's changed from a baby into a proper little girl with personality shining out of every pore :cloud9: and in a relatively short space of time. How could anyone bear to miss this? I should stress less about the time I can afford to take off work shouldn't I!

I hear you .... I know I have to work as dh can't afford the mortgage on his own but I am adamant I want my full year off ... I know some of it will be without pay but we will manage !!! We have 2 :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

https://tv.uk.msn.com/news/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=156056167 have you seen this in the news this morning ( i dont mean to worry anyone by this) its so sad :( :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=183057&id=825300345&l=7194e10f95
> 
> Here you are, pictures of my little sister whose birth I was present for :cloud9: but unfortunately ended in emergency C-Section!

Tooooo cute xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> HollyMonkeypoopants....You know...your beautiful pics show me exactly why there is nothing more important than spending as much time with your LO when they are ickle as possible. Just look how she's changed from a baby into a proper little girl with personality shining out of every pore :cloud9: and in a relatively short space of time. How could anyone bear to miss this? I should stress less about the time I can afford to take off work shouldn't I!
> 
> I hear you .... I know I have to work as dh can't afford the mortgage on his own but I am adamant I want my full year off ... I know some of it will be without pay but we will manage !!! We have 2 :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I know lovely...sometimes we get so bogged down by the practicalities that we forget what's really important don't we? It's just rubbish that money has to come into it at all :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> https://tv.uk.msn.com/news/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=156056167 have you seen this in the news this morning ( i dont mean to worry anyone by this) its so sad :( :cry:

I know Ginge..I saw it. Absolutely devastating :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

I know kit, it funny how all this has changed my perspective .... I know that it upsets dh that I can't give up work. But we have to deal with what life throws at us and I am so lucky to have such supportive family. My inlaws are 5 mins away and my parents are 15 mins away ... Very lucky indeed xx

Do you know how much time u plan to take off ? 
My boss is a woman without Children who feels you should live and breath the job ....I think if I want to go back part time she will Block me but I suppose I will deal with that when the time comes. I have been with the same company for 13 years and we merged about a year ago and they now treat their staff Terribly !


----------



## x-ginge-x

I know shes lovely isnt she shes 3 in july!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I know kit, it funny how all this has changed my perspective .... I know that it upsets dh that I can't give up work. But we have to deal with what life throws at us and I am so lucky to have such supportive family. My inlaws are 5 mins away and my parents are 15 mins away ... Very lucky indeed xx
> 
> Do you know how much time u plan to take off ?
> My boss is a woman without Children who feels you should live and breath the job ....I think if I want to go back part time she will Block me but I suppose I will deal with that when the time comes. I have been with the same company for 13 years and we merged about a year ago and they now treat their staff Terribly !

It's funny you should say that but my OH would love for me to choose whether or not to go back to work but realistically, leaving work is just not an option. We moved down South a few years back and so we have no family or what I'd call close friends down here to speak of so we have no support system unfortunately..but we always knew this would be the case.

I'd love to take the year off too...but it may be more like 9 months..I haven't totally finalised anything yet. I am lucky in the fact I have a lovely family orientated boss who supports me completely in any way he can...sorry you don't seem to have the same :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge such a lovely little sister you have! Beautiful photos :thumbup:

crunch & kit have you looked in to what you would get in child benefit, working tax credit & income support? Do your oh's earn a lot I.e too much for these benefits? My friend is going back part time and is only mildly affected by it because of an increase in these benefits!


----------



## kit_cat

Yes Jaynie..I know we'd get child benefit..I think that's staying until Jan 2013. I think we may also be due a smidge in tax credits while I'm on Mat leave but I've yet to get the finer details. I'm also hoping for a bit of help when I return to work with childcare costs...£60-70 per day is often the nursery rates down here :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Ginge such a lovely little sister you have! Beautiful photos :thumbup:
> 
> crunch & kit have you looked in to what you would get in child benefit, working tax credit & income support? Do your oh's earn a lot I.e too much for these benefits? My friend is going back part time and is only mildly affected by it because of an increase in these benefits!

Hey jaynie 

We wouldn't be entitled to much as we both earn ok salaries but we have such a big mortage ... I am lucky that our parents have agreed to spilt the child care so we don't need to worry to much about that .... 

My job is also 5 mins from where I live ..... So I am in a good position. I think we would only get child benefit. I would love to work 3 days but I may be agreed 4 ! It's a bloody mindfield !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Yes Jaynie..I know we'd get child benefit..I think that's staying until Jan 2013. I think we may also be due a smidge in tax credits while I'm on Mat leave but I've yet to get the finer details. I'm also hoping for a bit of help when I return to work with childcare costs...£60-70 per day is often the nursery rates down here :shock:

Holy crap !!!! That is so expensive.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yes Jaynie..I know we'd get child benefit..I think that's staying until Jan 2013. I think we may also be due a smidge in tax credits while I'm on Mat leave but I've yet to get the finer details. I'm also hoping for a bit of help when I return to work with childcare costs...£60-70 per day is often the nursery rates down here :shock:
> 
> Holy crap !!!! That is so expensive.Click to expand...

I know..so be sure and keep the family sweet :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm lucky that my parents live close by and I think that my mum would part retire to look after my bebe


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yes Jaynie..I know we'd get child benefit..I think that's staying until Jan 2013. I think we may also be due a smidge in tax credits while I'm on Mat leave but I've yet to get the finer details. I'm also hoping for a bit of help when I return to work with childcare costs...£60-70 per day is often the nursery rates down here :shock:
> 
> Holy crap !!!! That is so expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> I know..so be sure and keep the family sweet :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm going for dinner at the inlaws tonight ..... Will remember to clear the table tonight


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm lucky that my parents live close by and I think that my mum would part retire to look after my bebe

Ahh, that's nice and I'm sure it would give your mum and dad great pleasure to do that. I know if I still lived up yonder and my mum was fit enough, she'd definitely help us out with childcare.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yes Jaynie..I know we'd get child benefit..I think that's staying until Jan 2013. I think we may also be due a smidge in tax credits while I'm on Mat leave but I've yet to get the finer details. I'm also hoping for a bit of help when I return to work with childcare costs...£60-70 per day is often the nursery rates down here :shock:
> 
> Holy crap !!!! That is so expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> I know..so be sure and keep the family sweet :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going for dinner at the inlaws tonight ..... Will remember to clear the table tonightClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> I'm lucky that my parents live close by and I think that my mum would part retire to look after my bebe

What lucky girls we are !


----------



## kit_cat

Well thanks for the lovely chat m'dears..I'm off for some much needed exercise :thumbup: Catch you later :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had my lunch, it was ok:shrug:

GINGE they're so cute those pics of your sis :awww: And I'm glad to see I'm not the only snaphappy person with their camera and baby shots!:blush:

I'm lucky to not _have_ to work, but dh really appreciates me being around for his boys, for example the youngest hasn't got school tomorrow because his teacher is away (how crap is that? We'd have had a cover teacher or spent the day in the school library:wacko:) so at least he hasn't got to panic to find someone to look after him. My salary is pants, and childcare here is pricey too, plus I'd insist on an English speaker looking after her, AND THE TAX BENEFITS of me not working come into it for dh, OF COURSE!:haha: I count my blessings though, it's so nice being a SAHM:cloud9:

Off for a walk in the forest now- it's turned into a mild spring like day after a grey start, GORGEOUS! I so want spring to come now:flower:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes and I have no family to help me out:cry: Only my MIL who's too old to look after a baby and lives too far away:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think like ash I'd have some help but I would have to foot the bill for some of it.. But I am lucky that really I feel that we don't have a gruelling mortgage like we are just beginning with all that and so our decisions are going to be bebe proof! I think I would have a lot of support... I'd love to be like Bethany and holly though! Maybe for my second I will :cloud9: I definitely want two! 

Kit enjoy your walk! I'm Reading my paper - it will take me all day :D


----------



## Crunchie

Well u never know my younger man may decide he wants to climb the ladder and get a new fantastic Job ..... Ladies he is so damm clever but so lazy !!! Then I could be a sahm 
But hey he is mine xxx


----------



## Crunchie

I'm off for a power walk ... Kit made me feel lazy just laying on the sofa


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch my fella is the same... I want him to get his degree in engineering but he won't :shrug: uni is not for him! I'm ok with it but it's a fantastic waste! 

I'm going to tesco to get a doughnut and then I'm gonna finish my paper and do dome cleaning at ash's house...


----------



## Sarachka

so I'm browsing the web for handmade valentine ideas and find the perfect card for *Miss Jaynie* to receive

https://d200fahol9mbkt.cloudfront.net/item/9634081/DSC01182.JPG


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> so I'm browsing the web for handmade valentine ideas and find the perfect card for *Miss Jaynie* to receive
> 
> https://d200fahol9mbkt.cloudfront.net/item/9634081/DSC01182.JPG

OMG I love it


----------



## firstbaby25

I do too! If only my oh would be resourceful enough to purchase that card without me having to tell him I spoke about it :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi lovelies 
Before I catch up, here are some pics from today
 



Attached Files:







Tala 004.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 3









Tala 018.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3









Tala 022.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 3









Tala 025.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 3









Tala 043.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

More giraffe, and the boys each having a turn driving in the reserve
(Tarquin is not the best driver because he watches the steering wheel and not the road)
 



Attached Files:







Tala 036.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3









Tala 030.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 3









Tala 011.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 3









Tala 013.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3









Tala 016.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

:thumbup: awesome pics Trin! I was just saying to my OH how cool it would be to be you two! We love all that! I am home now, with doughnuts and I just had one, I have to knock it on the head really I have such a sweet tooth - I have again sacrificed lunch to have said doughnut as I am also a bit health conscious! Having a yummy roast for dinner :munch: :munch: roast vegetables and gravy..

PS Adam has never had a krispy kreme doughnut and I bought him one earlier and he just said 'I need more doughnuts, it's literally all I can think about'!! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :thumbup: awesome pics Trin! I was just saying to my OH how cool it would be to be you two! We love all that! I am home now, with doughnuts and I just had one, I have to knock it on the head really I have such a sweet tooth - I have again sacrificed lunch to have said doughnut as I am also a bit health conscious! Having a yummy roast for dinner :munch: :munch: roast vegetables and gravy..
> 
> PS Adam has never had a krispy kreme doughnut and I bought him one earlier and he just said 'I need more doughnuts, it's literally all I can think about'!! :haha:

The last time we were in London I was with DH and I had a krispy kreme - his bad influence because I'd managed to go 4 times before and never had one - and they are DIVINE!!! :munch: We stopped at Wimpy and had hashbrown burgers because my BIL has been craving Wimpy food - they only have KFC (useless to us) and McD in China. He was so happy. But the mix of 33C heat, long drives on bumpy roads and junk food has made me a little :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: awesome pics Trin! I was just saying to my OH how cool it would be to be you two! We love all that! I am home now, with doughnuts and I just had one, I have to knock it on the head really I have such a sweet tooth - I have again sacrificed lunch to have said doughnut as I am also a bit health conscious! Having a yummy roast for dinner :munch: :munch: roast vegetables and gravy..
> 
> PS Adam has never had a krispy kreme doughnut and I bought him one earlier and he just said 'I need more doughnuts, it's literally all I can think about'!! :haha:
> 
> The last time we were in London I was with DH and I had a krispy kreme - his bad influence because I'd managed to go 4 times before and never had one - and they are DIVINE!!! :munch: We stopped at Wimpy and had hashbrown burgers because my BIL has been craving Wimpy food - they only have KFC (useless to us) and McD in China. He was so happy. But the mix of 33C heat, long drives on bumpy roads and junk food has made me a little :sick:Click to expand...

He said they were like crack :haha: 

What does the rest of today have in store for you? I don't think I have ever had a wimpy but I am partial to a Mcdonalds, my sister is terrible for junk food but she kind of doesn't practise what she preaches because Erin is really quite healthy! Weird :shrug:.

I wanted to ask about your Kindle. I looked in to them because I have decided that I definitely want one (I think I will develop an extra expense though as I currently go to charity shops for books and pick up like 2 for £1) - what is the difference between getting it with wifi and without? If you have your own wifi do you get the one without?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I wanted to ask about your Kindle. I looked in to them because I have decided that I definitely want one (I think I will develop an extra expense though as I currently go to charity shops for books and pick up like 2 for £1) - what is the difference between getting it with wifi and without? If you have your own wifi do you get the one without?

I got the one with 3G and Wifi - DH looked into all the options- because we don't have Wifi and it's not as common here as it is over there - most of our Wifi networks are password protected. I remeber when we were in England adn Europe we tapped into Wifi connections all over the place, so the one with just Wifi would probably be fine for you. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my kindle. I am a book purist in most senses, but having the potential to hold 3500 books in my handbag is too much to resist :haha:

I'm going to bath now and maybe make fruit salad for dinner and get an early night. I was up til 1am so I am pooped. And my last mom for Jan still hasn't had her baby!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask about your Kindle. I looked in to them because I have decided that I definitely want one (I think I will develop an extra expense though as I currently go to charity shops for books and pick up like 2 for £1) - what is the difference between getting it with wifi and without? If you have your own wifi do you get the one without?
> 
> I got the one with 3G and Wifi - DH looked into all the options- because we don't have Wifi and it's not as common here as it is over there - most of our Wifi networks are password protected. I remeber when we were in England adn Europe we tapped into Wifi connections all over the place, so the one with just Wifi would probably be fine for you. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my kindle. I am a book purist in most senses, but having the potential to hold 3500 books in my handbag is too much to resist :haha:
> 
> I'm going to bath now and maybe make fruit salad for dinner and get an early night. I was up til 1am so I am pooped. And my last mom for Jan still hasn't had her baby!Click to expand...

Oh so when it says wifi it means it's enabled? You don't get like a wifi subscription with it? 

I am looking for a relaxing night we ended up visiting a lot this weekend and I had nothing planned to start with :shrug: I have my interview tomorrow so I need to sort myself out for that don't I? Although I did have a very early night last night I only stayed up for so long to make it to 10pm and I didn't wanna go to bed before 10pm! 

I am off to chill for a bit before my lovely dinner and I will return after dinner! Enjoy your day - it sounds lovely... If you're gone when I return sleep well Turtle Dove!


----------



## TrinityMom

:flower::flower:GOOD LUCK:flower::flower:
:flower::flower:for your interview:flower::flower:​


----------



## kit_cat

Trinity...fantastic pics...looks like a great time had by all, but sorry you ended up feeling a bit :sick:

I also LOVE Krispy Kremes...they are so moreish and my friend from Scotland absolutely loves coming down to visit me because she can't get them up there. She normally goes home with a couple of dozen boxes :munch:

I'm not so much the Wimpy or McD's fan..I can take them or leave them really...although the McFlurry's are delish!! (my sweet tooth will be my demise)


----------



## newbie_ttc

helloooo out there! just catching up in bed, trying to decide what to have for breakfast.

Trin your boys are so handsome! those pictures are very cool!

Jaynie dear i have been avoiding the issue as well as DH so I'm not quite sure what to do. :shrug: i think i'm going to wait for AF 1st to see if she shows up and then decide from there. She's due on a special day for Kit... Feb16 :haha: (team :blue: :happydance:) Good luck on your interview tomorrow! amazing how time flies

Bethany, pics of little holly, adorable as usual!

Ging your little sis is adorable too! She's a special girl b/c she has a july b-day like me and jaynie!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had my lunch, it was ok:shrug:
> 
> GINGE they're so cute those pics of your sis :awww: And I'm glad to see I'm not the only snaphappy person with their camera and baby shots!:blush:
> 
> I'm lucky to not _have_ to work, but dh really appreciates me being around for his boys, for example the youngest hasn't got school tomorrow because his teacher is away (how crap is that? We'd have had a cover teacher or spent the day in the school library:wacko:) so at least he hasn't got to panic to find someone to look after him. My salary is pants, and childcare here is pricey too, plus I'd insist on an English speaker looking after her, AND THE TAX BENEFITS of me not working come into it for dh, OF COURSE!:haha: I count my blessings though, it's so nice being a SAHM:cloud9:
> 
> Off for a walk in the forest now- it's turned into a mild spring like day after a grey start, GORGEOUS! I so want spring to come now:flower:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you had a lovely walk..I did :thumbup:

I was just wondering...do you speak to LO in English more than French or a balance between the two? I think it will be great for LO to grow up bilingual. I hope that's not dead nosey :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooo newbie my love :wave:

Well remembered about the 16th!! :thumbup: I hope you are ok and not getting dragged down with the situation just now doll :hugs:

So what's new with you anyways???


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Trinity...fantastic pics...looks like a great time had by all, but sorry you ended up feeling a bit :sick:
> 
> I also LOVE Krispy Cremes...they are so moreish and my friend from Scotland absolutely loves coming down to visit me because she can't get them up there. She normally goes home with a couple of dozen boxes :munch:
> 
> I'm not so much the Wimpy or McD's fan..I can take them or leave them really...although the McFlurry's are delish!! (my sweet tooth will be my demise)

Krispy Kreme? ooh talk dirty to me!!! Love, love, LOVE them! They are terribly addictive and I try to avoid them at all costs b/c self control is non-existent :munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch: <---- 12 b/c that's me eating the whole box! :blush:

As for you darling kit, you pot is adorable and with all the proper exercising and healthy eating habits its no wonder you are compact! embrace it dear while u can. I only hope that I am as fit as you in my _pre_-baby bump days! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Hellooooo newbie my love :wave:
> 
> Well remembered about the 16th!! :thumbup: I hope you are ok and not getting dragged down with the situation just now doll :hugs:
> 
> So what's new with you anyways???

Another lazy one for me Kit! Not sure what's gotten into me this weekend. I'm usually the busy little housewife on saturdays and sundays, but not this weekend. :shrug: Today is Superbowl Sunday here in America. the winner of the football game will be crowned national champs. DH and I are slated to watch them game at a friends house later, but that's all on my agenda for today.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had my lunch, it was ok:shrug:
> 
> GINGE they're so cute those pics of your sis :awww: And I'm glad to see I'm not the only snaphappy person with their camera and baby shots!:blush:
> 
> I'm lucky to not _have_ to work, but dh really appreciates me being around for his boys, for example the youngest hasn't got school tomorrow because his teacher is away (how crap is that? We'd have had a cover teacher or spent the day in the school library:wacko:) so at least he hasn't got to panic to find someone to look after him. My salary is pants, and childcare here is pricey too, plus I'd insist on an English speaker looking after her, AND THE TAX BENEFITS of me not working come into it for dh, OF COURSE!:haha: I count my blessings though, it's so nice being a SAHM:cloud9:
> 
> Off for a walk in the forest now- it's turned into a mild spring like day after a grey start, GORGEOUS! I so want spring to come now:flower:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hope you had a lovely walk..I did :thumbup:
> 
> I was just wondering...do you speak to LO in English more than French or a balance between the two? I think it will be great for LO to grow up bilingual. I hope that's not dead nosey :blush:Click to expand...

Yes I had a lovely walk thanks, and on my walk I thought 'must ask Kit if she enjoyed her walk!':hugs: And Crunchie, did you enjoy your walk? I didn't see any wild beasts like Trin did:nope: but lots of dogs, a couple of horses and the sunshine was :cloud9: after all the grey recently. When we got back we went to the little park opposite our house and had a go on the slide and did some 'walking' holding my hand of course or it's bumpsie daisy straight away!!

Not nosey at all your question- I talk English to her, dh talks French, but since dh and his boys don't speak English so I speak French with them LO does hear more French I guess. But all day I babble to her in English, so she gets lots of English input and for the moment seems to understand English better than French:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!

I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.

Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...

*jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo newbie my love :wave:
> 
> Well remembered about the 16th!! :thumbup: I hope you are ok and not getting dragged down with the situation just now doll :hugs:
> 
> So what's new with you anyways???
> 
> Another lazy one for me Kit! Not sure what's gotten into me this weekend. I'm usually the busy little housewife on saturdays and sundays, but not this weekend. :shrug: Today is Superbowl Sunday here in America. the winner of the football game will be crowned national champs. DH and I are slated to watch them game at a friends house later, but that's all on my agenda for today.Click to expand...

We all need a weekend of nothingness sometimes don't we? Let's face it, you've earned it with all that work! Oooo, Superbowl Sunday sounds like a big occasion...hope it's a good one :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!

:shock: You don't know what a Krispy Kreme is??? You've simply never lived! :winkwink: Chances are though, if you've not got a sweet tooth, it wouldn't float your boat anyway. For the record, they are donuts which have a very light consistency and are iced with numerous types of yummyness. I honestly just love the regular ones best..could eat a crate of 'em like newbie!! :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!

The giraffe was amazing. He was about 3 metres from our car and just stood there and politely posed while we took pictures and the boys made rude jokes about his enormous bollocks :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!
> 
> The giraffe was amazing. He was about 3 metres from our car and just stood there and politely posed while we took pictures and the boys made rude jokes about his enormous bollocks :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: That would make me laugh too....not very reponsible adult-like but where's the fun in that :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. My midwife did a stretch and sweep on the very overdue mom and she's taking castor oil at 8:30. I hope it works. Otherwise, we'll take her in at midnight tomorrow to start an induction (our hospitals charge from midnight to midnight so we have to take advantage of the time that they are paying for)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!
> 
> The giraffe was amazing. He was about 3 metres from our car and just stood there and politely posed while we took pictures and the boys made rude jokes about his enormous bollocks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That would make me laugh too....not very reponsible adult-like but where's the fun in that :shrug:Click to expand...

I had to restrain myself from taking porno shots of the poor guy :rofl: He had loads of ticks too (made me want to whip out the Frontline) and a weird scar on his shoulder. When you can see the ticks and scars on the wildlife, you know you're up close :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin..hope it's not a long labour for your lady.

Can't help wincing at the terms "stretch and sweep"..sounds so ouchy :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good night Trin..hope it's not a long labour for your lady.
> 
> Can't help wincing at the terms "stretch and sweep"..sounds so ouchy :nope:

It's more uncomfortable than painful - like a long internal with a bit of period pain type cramping


----------



## TrinityMom

I am now officially 1 day past when I had the mc last time :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh, I just noticed I've joined you other B&B Addicts!!! :thumbup: newmummy must be right..I am a gab!!! :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I am now officially 1 day past when I had the mc last time :happydance:

:wohoo: :yipee:

That's fantastic Trin....take heart from it and try to relax a little. It must be weight off your mind although I know you'll not completely relax just yet :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!
> 
> The giraffe was amazing. He was about 3 metres from our car and just stood there and politely posed while we took pictures and the boys made rude jokes about his enormous bollocks :haha:Click to expand...

boys will be boys :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> I am now officially 1 day past when I had the mc last time :happydance:

fabulous Trin!! :happydance: Good night my dear, take care u!


----------



## Mollykins

Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?

Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee: 

I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush: 

As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

Here the valentine I made for OH. The glue under the ribbon is really messy looking :-(

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9d519cf9.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am now officially 1 day past when I had the mc last time :happydance:
> 
> fabulous Trin!! :happydance: Good night my dear, take care u!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!!! That must make you feel so much better! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:

more of a dunkin donuts fan?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:

:shock: NOT a fan??? Simply beyond comprehension...but I forgive you 'cos I love you :hugs:

Yay..Molly's here!! :yipee: How are you doll?


----------



## Mollykins

Beautious card Sarachka!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:
> 
> more of a dunkin donuts fan?Click to expand...

I don't think I've ever had dunkin donuts.... :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

watching War of the Roses for the 1st time! I've always wanted to see it... although its probably bad timing at the moment :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I've had dunkin doughnuts coffee but not a doughnut!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:
> 
> more of a dunkin donuts fan?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I've ever had dunkin donuts.... :-kClick to expand...

:shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Lovely card Sarachka...do the words just say Happy Valentines Day?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> watching War of the Roses for the 1st time! I've always wanted to see it... although its probably bad timing at the moment :haha:

Haven't seen that film for years...very good from what I remember :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:
> 
> :shock: NOT a fan??? Simply beyond comprehension...but I forgive you 'cos I love you :hugs:
> 
> Yay..Molly's here!! :yipee: How are you doll?Click to expand...

:haha: I know.... I am labeled as completely mad for not adoring Krispy Kreme. 

I am all right. Tired, headache, not feeling too fab but I'm going to have to get myself and the girls ready soon. We are having my brother over for the Superbowl and have quite a few things that have to get done first. My brother lives in a town/city that is home to a shop that has a lovely, eclectic set of clothes and accessories that I was planning of checking on. :blush: Then we also planned on going to the lake and feeding the ducks. Not to mention the house needs to get a quick run through to spiff it up a bit AND OF COURSE... I have a whole mess of food to make. sigh. Another long day. My brother does not drive so I will be picking him up and dropping him off. Are you tired yet? Just from reading? I am. :haha:

And how are YOU my lovely Kit?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:
> 
> more of a dunkin donuts fan?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I've ever had dunkin donuts.... :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh yes, I also have to get my hair cut. :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

do u ever slow down Moll?


----------



## Sarachka

Kit it says "I'll love you forever"


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!
> 
> The giraffe was amazing. He was about 3 metres from our car and just stood there and politely posed while we took pictures and the boys made rude jokes about his enormous bollocks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That would make me laugh too....not very reponsible adult-like but where's the fun in that :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had to restrain myself from taking porno shots of the poor guy :rofl: He had loads of ticks too (made me want to whip out the Frontline) and a weird scar on his shoulder. When you can see the ticks and scars on the wildlife, you know you're up close :haha:Click to expand...

We went on a walking holiday a few years back where you hire a donkey to carry your stuff for the week, and every time Ringo, the donkey, let his willy hang we were all quite impressed. And I took photos of it!!:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Here the valentine I made for OH. The glue under the ribbon is really messy looking :-(
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9d519cf9.jpg

That's gorgeous Sarachka!:cloud9: I don't notice the glue. I love that iphone one you found for Adam too:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> do u ever slow down Moll?

Sometimes it doesn't feel like it. :haha: The only time I seemed to recently was when I was plagued with the morning sickness. sigh. Ahh me. All right. It's 1000 now and I am wasting time. OH has just shut off the shower, which is my cue to get in myself... after picking the girls' cloths out too of course. :haha: I am having such a hard time getting motivated this morning... we are all still in our pajamas and robes/dressing gowns. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

I hope you all have a fab Sunday, I will check in sporadically as time allows. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:
> 
> :shock: NOT a fan??? Simply beyond comprehension...but I forgive you 'cos I love you :hugs:
> 
> Yay..Molly's here!! :yipee: How are you doll?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know.... I am labeled as completely mad for not adoring Krispy Kreme.
> 
> I am all right. Tired, headache, not feeling too fab but I'm going to have to get myself and the girls ready soon. We are having my brother over for the Superbowl and have quite a few things that have to get done first. My brother lives in a town/city that is home to a shop that has a lovely, eclectic set of clothes and accessories that I was planning of checking on. :blush: Then we also planned on going to the lake and feeding the ducks. Not to mention the house needs to get a quick run through to spiff it up a bit AND OF COURSE... I have a whole mess of food to make. sigh. Another long day. My brother does not drive so I will be picking him up and dropping him off. Are you tired yet? Just from reading? I am. :haha:
> 
> And how are YOU my lovely Kit?Click to expand...

Whoah! That is a busy day for you AGAIN!! You do need a holiday!! Nonetheless, I hope you have a lovely day gallivanting :flower:

I am just fine thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit it says "I'll love you forever"

I knew it would say something better than Happy V Day but I didn't say so just in case I was wrong :blush: OH will love it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!
> 
> The giraffe was amazing. He was about 3 metres from our car and just stood there and politely posed while we took pictures and the boys made rude jokes about his enormous bollocks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That would make me laugh too....not very reponsible adult-like but where's the fun in that :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had to restrain myself from taking porno shots of the poor guy :rofl: He had loads of ticks too (made me want to whip out the Frontline) and a weird scar on his shoulder. When you can see the ticks and scars on the wildlife, you know you're up close :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We went on a walking holiday a few years back where you hire a donkey to carry your stuff for the week, and every time Ringo, the donkey, let his willy hang we were all quite impressed. And I took photos of it!!:blush:Click to expand...

:haha:I'd expect nothing less from you my dearest :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Stretch and sweep? Is that like stripping the membranes or what not?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :coffee:
> 
> I am much impressed and pleased with all of the photos today! Very nice. :thumbup: I am sad to say that I was going to comment on a whole mess of things but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> As for Krispy Kremes... I'm going to be shot but... I'm not a huge fan. :blush:
> 
> more of a dunkin donuts fan?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I've ever had dunkin donuts.... :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

Nor me :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!

Indeed I do... I like them more cause it's less news and more interesting stuff tidbits - I just read about Greenland making a bid for freedom from Denmark, I like being in the know and I read about Steve Coogan slating Top Gear and all about Egypt's exciting revolution :happydance: 

I only read the paper part on Sunday and my room/Ash's house is filled with excess supplements for me to pick up and read all week because they are so *expensive* on a Sunday too!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!
> 
> The giraffe was amazing. He was about 3 metres from our car and just stood there and politely posed while we took pictures and the boys made rude jokes about his enormous bollocks :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I can't tell you how much that word coming from you has made me laugh! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where's Moomin and her weesticks???????????


----------



## new mummy2010

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


HollyMonkey said:


> Random amusing pictures of Hollinka when she was about 3 or 4 months old...

Aw Holly cutey pants she is i want to pick her up from laptop screen and give her a big squeeze!!! :hug:(a gentle one of cause !!)



kit_cat said:


> Ahhh newmummy...you have a little lemon :cloud9: That's a nice fruit to have and as Holly observed some time ago...as you reach the citrus fruits, any yuckyness starts to go :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're good today m'love :hugs:

Thanks Kit i hope so still have the odd really:sick:moment:growlmad:but im loving it all,all the samr:thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Yes Jaynie..I know we'd get child benefit..I think that's staying until Jan 2013. I think we may also be due a smidge in tax credits while I'm on Mat leave but I've yet to get the finer details. I'm also hoping for a bit of help when I return to work with childcare costs...£60-70 per day is often the nursery rates down here :shock:


My god that is hefty for daycare my work charges £32 for under 2's and £30 for over 2's a day:shrug:we just got our 'outstanding for OFSTED too:happydance:' 




TrinityMom said:


> Hi lovelies
> Before I catch up, here are some pics from today

Trin:cloud9:lovely pictures :thumbup:so so jealous:blush:hope your mum hangs on until tomorrow for you sorry to hear you are feeling:sick:i did after a mcdonalds the other day:blush:



firstbaby25 said:


> :thumbup: awesome pics Trin! I was just saying to my OH how cool it would be to be you two! We love all that! I am home now, with doughnuts and I just had one, I have to knock it on the head really I have such a sweet tooth - I have again sacrificed lunch to have said doughnut as I am also a bit health conscious! Having a yummy roast for dinner :munch: :munch: roast vegetables and gravy..
> 
> PS Adam has never had a krispy kreme doughnut and I bought him one earlier and he just said 'I need more doughnuts, it's literally all I can think about'!! :haha:

:blush:ummm im thick but what is a 'krispy creme doughnut'???:blush:




TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love your pics* trin*, those giraffe head ones:haha: And what lucky boys, my dss's would die to be at the wheel !!
> 
> I don't know what a krispy kreme donut is :cry: I don't have a sweet tooth though, I'd be into the bacon and olive donut myself.
> 
> Right, off to dinner bath bed LO...
> 
> *jaynie* you must like Sundays when your newspaper is extra thick!!
> 
> The giraffe was amazing. He was about 3 metres from our car and just stood there and politely posed while we took pictures and the boys made rude jokes about his enormous bollocks :haha:Click to expand...


:haha::haha::haha:we had a funny conversation about something simier to what your boys were laughing at, this afternoon too!!! On holiday in mexico a couple of yrs ago we went on a trip to the nature reserve and there was a huge bull type animal who's ball's were nearlly on the floor lol:haha:i took a picture to laugh at sometimes:blush:Reece was watching an animal programme and when he said "mum, mum do you remember when we were on holiday " i knew i was in for a laugh:haha:you just made me chuckle too:winkwink:




kit_cat said:


> Oh, I just noticed I've joined you other B&B Addicts!!! :thumbup: newmummy must be right..I am a gab!!! :blush:


Yep that Kit yap, yap, yap ,yap, yap, yap !!! That's all she does !!!!:winkwink:




TrinityMom said:


> I am now officially 1 day past when I had the mc last time :happydance:


yay:dance::yipee::headspin::headspin::hug:all is well for our peggo Trin :kiss:




Sarachka said:


> Here the valentine I made for OH. The glue under the ribbon is really messy looking :-(
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9d519cf9.jpg

That is beautiful :kiss:a very talented turtle you are sarachka :thumbup:you should of taken orders to raise funds for your charitys lovely:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> do u ever slow down Moll?
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't feel like it. :haha: The only time I seemed to recently was when I was plagued with the morning sickness. sigh. Ahh me. All right. It's 1000 now and I am wasting time. OH has just shut off the shower, which is my cue to get in myself... after picking the girls' cloths out too of course. :haha: I am having such a hard time getting motivated this morning... we are all still in our pajamas and robes/dressing gowns. :dohh:Click to expand...

*tisk, tisk* shower together Moll! Saves money :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Hayley! I'm going to make the card for my neice when she is born next month and my nephew's 2nd birthday card. Also maybe the card for OH's son's birthday in April.


----------



## new mummy2010

Aw that will be fab be sure to post pictures !!!

I may go watch tv as its all quite on here........whats everyone upto??


----------



## firstbaby25

Lover that card is beautiful! You can do mine, as your lover in russian too but I'm not too bothered about language... You've got my address! 

New mummy I'm still house sitting at my sisters on Tuesday I go from this house to another one on Tuesday, my auntie's and they have a hot tub but I shall be in the 2ww and I dunno about hot tubs :shrug:. I put my legs up the wall yesterday morning bu it was really early so I doubt any of those :spermy: will be alive come eggday!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> do u ever slow down Moll?
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't feel like it. :haha: The only time I seemed to recently was when I was plagued with the morning sickness. sigh. Ahh me. All right. It's 1000 now and I am wasting time. OH has just shut off the shower, which is my cue to get in myself... after picking the girls' cloths out too of course. :haha: I am having such a hard time getting motivated this morning... we are all still in our pajamas and robes/dressing gowns. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> *tisk, tisk* shower together Moll! Saves money :winkwink:Click to expand...

Someone has to watch the children! :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

ummm hot tub that sounds nice, i think you would e ok you know!!

House sitting sounds like fun bet your enjoying yourself, when do you expect O? You never know when they may be at work busy little things those spermies !


----------



## Mollykins

Oh New Mummy I forgot! Congrats on yourLEMON!!! :happydance:

Of course when I said out loud, "She has a lemon!" My OH said, without paying much attention, "Cut it up and make german pancakes." :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening Newmummy and Molly and Newbie and all others present:hi:

I'm going to bed now m'dears, my insomnia last night has caught up with me!:sleep: Just call me HollyPartyPooperPants [-(

Fairly uneventful evening, dh and I argued about me leaving mess around so that was fun :grr: Dinner was boring too, egg on toast. I was sulking from our arguement so didn't want to cook. HollySulkyPants :sulk: 

Have a lovely rest of Sunday my turtloids:friends:

Goodnight all, sweet dreams:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Bethany love. :hugs: I hope all is right as rain by morning between you and OH. :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

night girls i can't stay awake xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Night bethany :sleep: well! Sorry you have had an argument.. I think they're pants but that it's always gonna happen! 

New mummy I reckon in 3 days ish, usual for me is cd 15 so that would be Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night from me too everyone..I've got some work to do tonight as I'm away on business tomorrow so shall be absent for a while Monday/Tuesday. I'll say hello/goodbye first thing in the morning though :thumbup:

Oh, and most importantly before I go tonight...

*THE VERY BEST OF LUCK WITH YOUR INTERVIEW JAYNIE!!! *:thumbup:

(I sincerely hope all goes well if it is the job for you my lovely :hugs:)


----------



## LunaLady

Just popping in to say 
GOOD LUCK, JAYNIE!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

:happydance: *GOOD LUCK JAYNIE!!!* :happydance:

Newbie- When are you testing? :winkwink:

Kit- Hope all goes well with work and being away, we'll miss you. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

SO the mom has finally gone into labour. Going to drop LO at school and pop into work and then head off to her.

Good luck for today Jaynie.

I look forward to a good catch up when I get back (hopefully not too late tonight)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Jaynie it's your big day today:happydance: Goodluck and tell us all about it later. You're the best, you'll be fine:friends:

And goodluck for your 'mom' Trin :thumbup: 

I'm just waiting nervously for the chemist to open at 9 to get a digi to see how things look, still no symptoms...:? If it's still at 1-2weeks I'm going to be worried:shrug: 

Goodluck everyone generally for Monday morning, especially you Sarachka since I know how much you love them:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck jaynie xxxx

Morning my lovelys ...... Hollysulkypants That digi will have changed I'm telling u xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh thanks you guys :hugs: waves hand as if to say 'it's nothing' :D you are all so ovely and I *really* appreciate you wishing me good luck! Thought i'd jump on for a bit cause i'm gonna research the company that I am interviewing for! 

I had such an anxious sleep - I got up at 4.30am with the cat who obviously needed to pee - so I had to pee as I was up so this could have affected whatever my CBFM is going to say and my temp obviously! Although mine doesn't seem to vary too much and i've come to the conclusion that I am so hot in this house! 

Holly good luck for today... I personally - because of all the worry think you should wait until tomorrow but I know you won't and I reckon they'll have moved anyway! I want some pictures though... I find it fascinating that we will know as much as your baby's daddy about the pregnancy and hopefully the birth (when you all start)!

I agree Newbie when will you :test: your cycles always seem so short in comparison to everyone else's!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh thanks you guys :hugs: waves hand as if to say 'it's nothing' :D you are all so ovely and I *really* appreciate you wishing me good luck! Thought i'd jump on for a bit cause i'm gonna research the company that I am interviewing for!
> 
> I had such an anxious sleep - I got up at 4.30am with the cat who obviously needed to pee - so I had to pee as I was up so this could have affected whatever my CBFM is going to say and my temp obviously! Although mine doesn't seem to vary too much and i've come to the conclusion that I am so hot in this house!
> 
> Holly good luck for today... I personally - because of all the worry think you should wait until tomorrow but I know you won't and I reckon they'll have moved anyway! I want some pictures though... I find it fascinating that we will know as much as your baby's daddy about the pregnancy and hopefully the birth (when you all start)!
> 
> I agree Newbie when will you :test: your cycles always seem so short in comparison to everyone else's!

Ha ha, I think we probably know MORE than the daddys about the conceptions and pregnancies!!

Well I'll just waste more money on one tomorrow too if needs be but I'm willing to take the risk if it will either give me peace of mind or get me a bloodtest done a bit earlier than Thursday:shrug: If I had symptoms I wouldn't be so tormented, but I'm stupid really because I remember being worried about my lack of symptoms with LO, and when I had my MC I had the whole list of symptoms right from the start:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thanks you guys :hugs: waves hand as if to say 'it's nothing' :D you are all so ovely and I *really* appreciate you wishing me good luck! Thought i'd jump on for a bit cause i'm gonna research the company that I am interviewing for!
> 
> I had such an anxious sleep - I got up at 4.30am with the cat who obviously needed to pee - so I had to pee as I was up so this could have affected whatever my CBFM is going to say and my temp obviously! Although mine doesn't seem to vary too much and i've come to the conclusion that I am so hot in this house!
> 
> Holly good luck for today... I personally - because of all the worry think you should wait until tomorrow but I know you won't and I reckon they'll have moved anyway! I want some pictures though... I find it fascinating that we will know as much as your baby's daddy about the pregnancy and hopefully the birth (when you all start)!
> 
> I agree Newbie when will you :test: your cycles always seem so short in comparison to everyone else's!
> 
> Ha ha, I think we probably know MORE than the daddys about the conceptions and pregnancies!!
> 
> Well I'll just waste more money on one tomorrow too if needs be but I'm willing to take the risk if it will either give me peace of mind or get me a bloodtest done a bit earlier than Thursday:shrug: If I had symptoms I wouldn't be so tormented, but I'm stupid really because I remember being worried about my lack of symptoms with LO, and when I had my MC I had the whole list of symptoms right from the start:dohh:Click to expand...

:hugs: I don't envy you this worry (only a bit cause you are in fact preggo) but I get it I think. I think sometimes a past experience doesn't help us but then sometimes it does :shrug:... I think without blood you are ok BethanyHollyPants :hug: be sure to post pics... I like digi's! I should really read about this company so I can get off and shower and go there! I have the doctors at 4pm don't I? I owe my uncle some money and I have dipped in to it - I have kind of ignored him since I lent it :blush: seeing as I have rarely had the full amount together (to be fair I have lent it out) so I am hoping he takes it ok he should do they have some money but I don't want to abuse that and I do want to pay! Anyway - I have to sort that too today. :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Good luck jaynie!!

Holly have you peed yet??


----------



## emandi

:hi: Sarachka :flower:, hope you are ok these days. :hugs:
Jaynie :flower:, thinking of you and wishing good luck :thumbup:.
Holly :flower:, can't wait to see the test, please hurry my DH is leaving soon and I will be computerless again :cry:.

Have a great day my turtle :friends:. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning all im stuck in bed :( had a migraine all day yesterday and now i have no voice :/ 
good luck Jaynie :) xxxx


----------



## emandi

Oh no, poor April :hugs:, sorry you are not well.
Get well soon and have a lovely rest today. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou emandi i am goin to sleep now and catch up with you all later, have a good day all xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just for Emandi because she's in a hurry and my camera battery died on me taking shots and I'm waiting for it to charge a bit

2-3 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## emandi

:yipee::yipee::yipee: HOLLY!!!

Thank you for the great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:.
Veeery happy for you my love :hugs:

Enjoy your day. You definitely can now :winkwink:.


----------



## emandi

I'm soo going to miss you all today :cry:. Hate not having computer! And I don't even know when we going to buy the new one. My DH is so stuck up, he has to have all the newest gadgets - boys for you :wacko:. There is no exact release day yet.
Not fair


----------



## new mummy2010

Yay for 2-3 Bethany i knew it would be!!!!

Sorry you are feeling pooey April

Good luck Jaynie my lovely

Morning Sara,Kit, crunchie & emandi just popping in to say hi all before work !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

oops and Trin sorry (blush)


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee: HOLLY!!!
> 
> Thank you for the great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:.
> Veeery happy for you my love :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy your day. You definitely can now :winkwink:.

Thanks Emandi:hugs: Yes I'm going to relax and STOP RELYING ON CLEARBLUE GADGETS for my peace of mind:dohh: I'm going back to the old fashioned methods now, No blood, No cramping =:thumbup: And No nausea also =:thumbup:

Will post pics though, love weestick pics:fool:

Have a nice day lovely Emandi :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

GET WELL SOON Mummyapril:flower::hugs:


----------



## emandi

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've found out what the lines are now- the single line is a high sensitivity strip. And the other dark line is the control, and the lighter line is a low sensitivity strip. So when both high and low are dark you get your 3+

Here's my collection:fool:



It's a beautiful sunny day here so I'm going to try not to spend too much of it on BnB but take Hollinka out for a picnic or something fun:happydance: Anyone want to join me?


----------



## poas

I'm really glad you got the magic '2-3 semain' Holly :) I hope you're able to stop worrying...I haven't and I've had 2scans...meh!
I still only feel mildly nauseous,and only occasionally at that-I was the same with my son,so I'm thinking maybe a boy?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I'm really glad you got the magic '2-3 semain' Holly :) I hope you're able to stop worrying...I haven't and I've had 2scans...meh!
> I still only feel mildly nauseous,and only occasionally at that-I was the same with my son,so I'm thinking maybe a boy?

Tricky one because to be honest I wasn't sick with Holly, just a bit of queasiness from time to time. I think it's more to do with us than with what gender we're carrying- my sis was sick for 9months with all 3, boys the same as girls:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

This is a super speedy hello and goodbye as I'm away on business for a day or so.

Jaynie..think I already said it but good luck!! :thumbup:

Holly...:wohoo: for digi 2-3 but yes please stop relying on them as the bible of whether everything is ok or not...pleeeease??? Just because I did it too and it's not a happy time :nope:

April..sorry you feel rubbish, hope you're better soon :hugs:

Emandi..it really is rubbish that you can't get on here for chats...technology eh? :dohh:

Trin, Molly,Luna, Sarachka, Lissy,, newbie, addie, newmummy and everyone else :wave:

Have a great Monday/Tuesday and I'll catch you all later :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off in the sunshine with LO and my stepson who's off school today- we're going for a walk by the river and to Buffalo Grill for lunch. I lived on Buffalo wings last pregnancy since it was the only way I could eat to my fill and not send my blood sugar through the roof! Some other turtle mentioned Buffalo wings recently?

Catch you later XXXXXXXXXXXXXX:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Kit, promise:flower:

I went to the post office this morning Kit:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

*YAY Holly 2-3 since spermination!!*


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes Kit, promise:flower:
> 
> I went to the post office this morning Kit:winkwink:

You put me to shame. I need to WRITE the letters to y'all and then get them posted. I'm so lazy!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! 

I had my interview, think it went well except it turned out to basically be a mail sorting job (opening purchase invoices and filing them away)... I hope that I hid my disappointment well because I do still want a job for money but the better thing is that I can not worry about whether I get sacked if I get pregnant as it's the glittering career starting job that I wanted! 

Holly :happydance: well in for your 2-3 weeks :cloud9: glad you are no longer worrisome! Hope you are having a lovely day with DSS and Hollinchka :flower:

Emandi & Lissy sorry I missed you both :cry:! I hope that your Monday's are just lovely :flower:

Kit - sorry I missed you this morning too :) hope your time away just flies and that you don't miss us too much :haha: 

Sarachka, lover, hope your Monday is just lovely too :flower: not long now I think I have found a new episode of 16 and pregnant one that I haven't seen before! Going to treat me to watching that before I think about the docs. 

I'm thinking about cancelling my appointment although I think it's a real concern of mine (hypothyroid) with the family history and a few symptoms I still might try another couple of months and then get my charts in order and go if I have further cause for concern my main worry is that with it, untreated I have a risk of a m/c. :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Me and the tumbleweed! 

I want to announce that I may/may not have seen EWCM I DTD last night as we are fertile and stuff so I dunno but when I checked my cervix it was EWCM I.E. stretchy! I NEVER see this not usually after BD'ing too :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon folks:flower:

Just come back from lovely sunny walk and lunch in child friendly restaurant, very pleasant and dss really enjoyed being taken out on a special treat:awww: Beautiful sunny warm weather and we even saw some blossom:cloud9: This is LO delicately nibbling on a bread roll....


Jaynie I'm glad the interview went well, and as you say it could tide you over until spermination is complete.:thumbup:

Also I just looked at your temps and they seem higher this month (apart from that one day where you were apparently dead:haha:) so maybe you're not so thyroidy anymore?:shrug: What did you get on the cbfm today?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: glad you had a lovely day... I would have loved it too if I was your DSS :cloud9: still sooo windy and blustery here today that's another reason that i'm not going the doctors! I need to save our pennies this week and it will cost me about £3 to get to my doctors and at this rate (we get paid friday) it's a franken meal for us! I am envious of your summer type weather :(

I got a 'high' - I put all my information on my chart now too and like you only state when I have :sex: in the old fertile period! If you look it should say 'mon' and then have a H in green! I meant to start with the old IC's today while I still have some and you POAS addicts could perv :haha:... 

I'm just going to watch my temps and my 'symptoms' and then see if it warrants a visit to the docs rather than just google things :haha: I need a thorny branch!


----------



## Sarachka

Hi lovers!

Yay for lunch treats and interviews!

I would like to get married soon k?


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl:

me too! I plan it in my head all the time...


----------



## Sarachka

Oh we are really going to try our reduced sex diet this week leading up to "thundersperms are go" next week. I really cant figure out the ideal schedule. No BD until a positive on OPK? every other day until positive and then 3 consecutive days? HELP!


----------



## Sarachka

HELP! tell me when to do sex!


----------



## firstbaby25

Right i'm her firstly I O on CD15 so plan it to get more :sex: in... 

You O on 18 right? I would do 11,13,15,17 (should be +ive OPK),18 and then 19 *if you can* I don't think that's that important as its 0+24 at least innit?


----------



## firstbaby25

I lied then 12,14,16, (pos OPK on 17), 17, 18 & 20


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi girls! :wave: happy monday! 

Jaynie, glad the interview went well! Maybe it's a good thing that this isn't the glamourous job you were hoping for, b/c being pregnant on the new job won't matter as much to you.

Holly dear, glad the digi cooperated today. relax and enjoy the nice weather for me too... it's snowing here :dohh:

as for me, not sure when i will test. I planned on waiting it out since we only bd'ed once this time, and also b/c my stash is low. I'm down to my digi and 1 FRER. But then V-day will most certainly involve some wine, so for the sole purpose of avoiding alcohol should a miracle have happened, i entertained the idea of testing on v-day, 2 days before AF (12dpo). don't really want to tho b/c a bfn will most certainly ruin the day for me.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarah, if 18 is O day, I would bd everyday 16-19, and every other day before then


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- YAY for 2-3! :yipee: 

Jaynie- I hope you get the job lovey! Even if it's not EXACTLY what you'd like. :hugs:

Holly, Trin, Crunchie, and Molly (that's me :) ) all have tickers that change over to a new fruit on the same day. Cute. :flower:

Newbie- Ooo! It would be FABULOUS to find out on V-day! Oh and how perfect! You wanted to find out on Christmas but instead.... Valentine's day!! :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Well, as for me... I've gone a few days now without symptoms and feel decidedly UNpregnant. I foolishly mentioned to OH that I could skip over to the store and get a test and he gave me the oddest look... made me :blush: He said, "Absolutely not! Why would you need to- We already know you are pregnant!" :blush: 

Unfortunately, though I am experiencing no pregnancy symptoms... I am experiencing symptoms of my I.C. and it's not nice. :( Not sure why though, I'm not doing/eating anything differently. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Trin- Good luck with your 'mom' today. I hope it's an easy delivery. :thumbup:

Holly- Lovely pic of LO at the restaurant. Glad you, Holly, and DSS had a pleasant treat. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning Moll! that would be sweet, wouldn't it? A girl can dream I guess :shrug:

So nice how our OH's are so breezy about this whole pregnancy thing. if only some of if could rub off on us! :dohh: I always say everything is fine and try not to worry when in truth I am quite sure I will be the same way if not worse! :dohh: Just think of it as the little olive is being sweet to mommy and sparing you from m/s. Telling him thank you and rest easy. :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Molly :hugs:

The other girls got this when they were about your week I distinctly remember April and NewMummy saying that they were worried because of a complete disappearing of symptoms (imagine what Holly will be like then :shock:)... I'm sure it's fine! You have a scan at 12+6 don't you? That's not too far away! 

Thanks for the well wishes :thumbup: I doubt I will hear anyting today now. 

I got a -ive OPK today! I am letting my CBFM and temps together speak to me just doin OPK's for the sake of doing them :shrug: I need help!


----------



## mummyApril

Molly do not worry the only symptom i have is my dreaded morning sickness and you are almost 10 weeks so it is likely for them to have disappeared now your placenta is doin all the work, alot of people lose their symptoms 9-10 weeks xxx


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Molly :hugs:
> 
> The other girls got this when they were about your week I distinctly remember April and NewMummy saying that they were worried because of a complete disappearing of symptoms (imagine what Holly will be like then :shock:)... I'm sure it's fine! You have a scan at 12+6 don't you? That's not too far away!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes :thumbup: I doubt I will hear anyting today now.
> 
> I got a -ive OPK today! I am letting my CBFM and temps together speak to me just doin OPK's for the sake of doing them :shrug: I need help!

I have my 12 week appointment on the 22nd Feb. @ 11+5 and then my 1st Tri testing on 25th Feb @ 12+1. SOOO FARRRR AWWWAAAYYY. :haha: I'm sure everything is fine... I'm just a worrier.


----------



## firstbaby25

You know Moll I think i'd be the same it is definitely better to 'err on the side of caution'...

11+5 is even closer like 2 weeks and then when that is out the way you have no time until we can spy your nub and see what we think :happydance: 

So my uncle was fine about the money and he asked me whether we wated to go there for steak for tea... Erm... YES PLEASE! :munch: :munch: I'm not actually one for steak but he makes it good and it is a better tea than we would have! Adam is stuck in traffic though! 

:hi: newbie - forgot you before :flower: hope Monday is treating you well!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- YAY for 2-3! :yipee:
> 
> Jaynie- I hope you get the job lovey! Even if it's not EXACTLY what you'd like. :hugs:
> 
> Holly, Trin, Crunchie, and Molly (that's me :) ) all have tickers that change over to a new fruit on the same day. Cute. :flower:
> 
> Newbie- Ooo! It would be FABULOUS to find out on V-day! Oh and how perfect! You wanted to find out on Christmas but instead.... Valentine's day!! :awww:

I was wondering who you were, glad you pointed it out:haha: Can't wait to have an appleseed. Actually I can't wait to have an avocado or a bigger food stuff, these little micro ones are too scary and could be sneezed out at anytime:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Well, as for me... I've gone a few days now without symptoms and feel decidedly UNpregnant. I foolishly mentioned to OH that I could skip over to the store and get a test and he gave me the oddest look... made me :blush: He said, "Absolutely not! Why would you need to- We already know you are pregnant!" :blush:
> 
> Unfortunately, though I am experiencing no pregnancy symptoms... I am experiencing symptoms of my I.C. and it's not nice. :( Not sure why though, I'm not doing/eating anything differently. :shrug:

Molly I dabbled a toe in 1st tri this morning and posted on a thread about having no symptoms, and Googled lots about symptoms and read that around the 10/11 week point they often start fading, so I wouldn't worry too much. Says me, hypocrite me, who does nothing but worry at the moment:haha: But I'm sure you're reaching the good point for them to be waning


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Molly :hugs:
> 
> The other girls got this when they were about your week I distinctly remember April and NewMummy saying that they were worried because of a complete disappearing of symptoms (imagine what Holly will be like then :shock:)... I'm sure it's fine! You have a scan at 12+6 don't you? That's not too far away!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes :thumbup: I doubt I will hear anyting today now.
> 
> I got a -ive OPK today! I am letting my CBFM and temps together speak to me just doin OPK's for the sake of doing them :shrug: I need help!

PIC!

of opk


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm just a worrier.

I'm not 



:^o


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> You know Moll I think i'd be the same it is definitely better to 'err on the side of caution'...
> 
> 11+5 is even closer like 2 weeks and then when that is out the way you have no time until we can spy your nub and see what we think :happydance:
> 
> So my uncle was fine about the money and he asked me whether we wated to go there for steak for tea... Erm... YES PLEASE! :munch: :munch: I'm not actually one for steak but he makes it good and it is a better tea than we would have! Adam is stuck in traffic though!
> 
> :hi: newbie - forgot you before :flower: hope Monday is treating you well!

I'm glad your uncle is content with the money situation. :flower: 

I am also curious to see what a test would look like at this stage... would the control line even be visible? :haha: I hope that 12+1 scan pic is going to be far enough along for proper nub guesses. FX! I am so impatient to know!!


----------



## TrinityMom

*Molly*, thanks for the wish of an easy birth. It was a little too _easy_ :haha: Baby crowned in the car on the freeway!!! :shock: Dad is a reservist fire fighter so he has a siren on his car and practically flew to the hospital. And they didn't even want to leave home - I had to say "you don't want to be in transition in the car" to convince them...oh the irony of those words :rofl:

*Holly*, yay for 2-3 weeks....makes me want to POAS :haha: (but lack of finances will curb my addiction)

*Jaynie*, glad your interview went well :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

No problemo! One sec...


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! Someone hide Kit! 

She has a MANGO Mmmm.... :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

Here you go :flower: snow white!
 



Attached Files:







07.02.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## x-ginge-x

sorry ladies been catching up all day and thread stalking :D im going swimming tonight and will be on later. xxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> *Molly*, thanks for the wish of an easy birth. It was a little too _easy_ :haha: Baby crowned in the car on the freeway!!! :shock: Dad is a reservist fire fighter so he has a siren on his car and practically flew to the hospital. And they didn't even want to leave home - I had to say "you don't want to be in transition in the car" to convince them...oh the irony of those words :rofl:
> 
> *Holly*, yay for 2-3 weeks....makes me want to POAS :haha: (but lack of finances will curb my addiction)
> 
> *Jaynie*, glad your interview went well :thumbup:

Oh my! At least the fob had a siren! I think all expecting fathers should have a siren. :haha: My OH is worrying because we live so far from the hospital... at least 30 minutes away but if traffic is involved... :nope: I tried to comfort him with the knowledge that this is my third time around... I like to think that I know my body well enough to know when I should go in, to err on the side of caution. I'd rather show up early and have a walk around the birthing center than arrive too late! :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge - enjoy your swimming session :D I love swimming! 

Trin your day sounds eventful :flower: never a dull moment for you by the sounds of it! 

Molly 30 mins is a long way :shock: I think I would panic like your OH too!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Ginge - enjoy your swimming session :D I love swimming!
> 
> Trin your day sounds eventful :flower: never a dull moment for you by the sounds of it!
> 
> Molly 30 mins is a long way :shock: I think I would panic like your OH too!

I should be too but I feel rather calm and confident about the whole birthing process. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Here you go :flower: snow white!

Thankyou and sorry, I misread your post as a +opk:dohh: But good to confirm anyway:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> sorry ladies been catching up all day and thread stalking :D im going swimming tonight and will be on later. xxxxxx

hi ginge:flower: have a nice swim, I'm going tomorrow night


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor LO's off her food today but since this morning she has 2 new teeth pushing through on the top:D

Off for a bath before dss the elder gets home and hogs the bathroom:shower:

And am I allowed to stop taking my temperature now? Or do I have to do it for the rest of my life? :fool: And anyone agree that I possibly implanted on day 11? Don't really care when I did but was just curious:shrug:The day 5 dip seems a bit early.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not sure *Kit* is allowed to go swanning off on business trips without prior consultation :growlmad: I'm sure there's a clause for it somewhere. And as for *Moominboobs* leaving us with a few shadowy lines and not coming back to us with the next installment of weesticks, well that could amount to a hefty fine for her [-X


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Poor LO's off her food today but since this morning she has 2 new teeth pushing through on the top:D
> 
> Off for a bath before dss the elder gets home and hogs the bathroom:shower:
> 
> And am I allowed to stop taking my temperature now? Or do I have to do it for the rest of my life? :fool: And anyone agree that I possibly implanted on day 11? Don't really care when I did but was just curious:shrug:The day 5 dip seems a bit early.

*STEP AWAY FROM THE THERMOMETER!* it'll just give you something else to worry over!

I meant that with love of couse! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor LO's off her food today but since this morning she has 2 new teeth pushing through on the top:D
> 
> Off for a bath before dss the elder gets home and hogs the bathroom:shower:
> 
> And am I allowed to stop taking my temperature now? Or do I have to do it for the rest of my life? :fool: And anyone agree that I possibly implanted on day 11? Don't really care when I did but was just curious:shrug:The day 5 dip seems a bit early.
> 
> *STEP AWAY FROM THE THERMOMETER!* it'll just give you something else to worry over!
> 
> I meant that with love of couse! :flower:Click to expand...

Yes I will, that won't be too hard since I haven't been obsessing over temps because to be honest I never saw the point much:shrug:
By the way newbie I don't want your snow:cold: It was so nice to have warm sunshine today, I could feel myself thawing


----------



## TrinityMom

So I have decided to start walking again tomorrow. Just going to do 4km which means I can walk slower. I'm starting to feel (and look) like a lump


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor LO's off her food today but since this morning she has 2 new teeth pushing through on the top:D
> 
> Off for a bath before dss the elder gets home and hogs the bathroom:shower:
> 
> And am I allowed to stop taking my temperature now? Or do I have to do it for the rest of my life? :fool: And anyone agree that I possibly implanted on day 11? Don't really care when I did but was just curious:shrug:The day 5 dip seems a bit early.
> 
> *STEP AWAY FROM THE THERMOMETER!* it'll just give you something else to worry over!
> 
> I meant that with love of couse! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I will, that won't be too hard since I haven't been obsessing over temps because to be honest I never saw the point much:shrug:
> By the way newbie I don't want your snow:cold: It was so nice to have warm sunshine today, I could feel myself thawingClick to expand...

i am so jealous! the snow has decided to stop today, but we are set to get another round wednesday :dohh: We are soooo not use to all the white stuff. we may get one or two snow days per winter, but it has snowed every week since 2011 started :wacko: at 1st it was exciting, now it's plain annoying


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor LO's off her food today but since this morning she has 2 new teeth pushing through on the top:D
> 
> Off for a bath before dss the elder gets home and hogs the bathroom:shower:
> 
> And am I allowed to stop taking my temperature now? Or do I have to do it for the rest of my life? :fool: And anyone agree that I possibly implanted on day 11? Don't really care when I did but was just curious:shrug:The day 5 dip seems a bit early.
> 
> *STEP AWAY FROM THE THERMOMETER!* it'll just give you something else to worry over!
> 
> I meant that with love of couse! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I will, that won't be too hard since I haven't been obsessing over temps because to be honest I never saw the point much:shrug:
> By the way newbie I don't want your snow:cold: It was so nice to have warm sunshine today, I could feel myself thawingClick to expand...

You can send some snow our way. It was 34 here today and 31 predicted tomorrow :oops:


----------



## newbie_ttc




----------



## poas

Hello all :)
Hope everyone is doing ok and not worrying too much...holly,molly....ahem.
After posting the other day saying I have no symptoms and had no real bump with Harri, I woke up feeling particularly ill and failed to do my jeans up!!!!
I weigh the same as I did mid december but my waist and lower stomach have gone up by inches!!!!!!!
So maybe I will get the bump I always wanted :)
Sorry to hear the job is not exactly what you thought it was jaynie, but as you said this way will be easier WHEN you get a la duff :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor LO's off her food today but since this morning she has 2 new teeth pushing through on the top:D
> 
> Off for a bath before dss the elder gets home and hogs the bathroom:shower:
> 
> And am I allowed to stop taking my temperature now? Or do I have to do it for the rest of my life? :fool: And anyone agree that I possibly implanted on day 11? Don't really care when I did but was just curious:shrug:The day 5 dip seems a bit early.
> 
> *STEP AWAY FROM THE THERMOMETER!* it'll just give you something else to worry over!
> 
> I meant that with love of couse! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I will, that won't be too hard since I haven't been obsessing over temps because to be honest I never saw the point much:shrug:
> By the way newbie I don't want your snow:cold: It was so nice to have warm sunshine today, I could feel myself thawingClick to expand...
> 
> You can send some snow our way. It was 34 here today and 31 predicted tomorrow :oops:Click to expand...

34?? Now that's hot! We got married in august and that's how hot it was that day and all i can remember is sweat running down my legs underneathe that heavy dress and me thinking, 'hmm, didn't know my legs sweat?' :haha: 

U can manage to walk in temps like that??


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> Hello all :)
> Hope everyone is doing ok and not worrying too much...holly,molly....ahem.
> After posting the other day saying I have no symptoms and had no real bump with Harri, I woke up feeling particularly ill and failed to do my jeans up!!!!
> I weigh the same as I did mid december but my waist and lower stomach have gone up by inches!!!!!!!
> So maybe I will get the bump I always wanted :)
> Sorry to hear the job is not exactly what you thought it was jaynie, but as you said this way will be easier WHEN you get a la duff :)

funny how things change in just a few days! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> 34?? Now that's hot! We got married in august and that's how hot it was that day and all i can remember is sweat running down my legs underneathe that heavy dress and me thinking, 'hmm, didn't know my legs sweat?' :haha:
> 
> U can manage to walk in temps like that??

It's horrid! And we have about 80% humidity. I walk indoors on the treadmill with the aircon on...still sweltering!!!


----------



## poas

Newbie your thingy says you are sad :( I'm sorry to see that x


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 34?? Now that's hot! We got married in august and that's how hot it was that day and all i can remember is sweat running down my legs underneathe that heavy dress and me thinking, 'hmm, didn't know my legs sweat?' :haha:
> 
> U can manage to walk in temps like that??
> 
> It's horrid! And we have about 80% humidity. I walk indoors on the treadmill with the aircon on...still sweltering!!!Click to expand...

so odd that I am speaking with someone dealing with summer temps as snow and ice are on the otherside of my window! Does it ever get cold there?


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> Newbie your thingy says you are sad :( I'm sorry to see that x

it's okay lizzy, i really should change that. I mean I am still upset about things but I am feeling better these days.

I watched the movie Killers over the weekend with Ashton Kutcher and Katerine Heigl and ended up :cry: and it was a comedy! :dohh: so i am clearly dealing with some residual sadness, but all is well :flower:

hopefully you are not feeling terribly ill today?


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 34?? Now that's hot! We got married in august and that's how hot it was that day and all i can remember is sweat running down my legs underneathe that heavy dress and me thinking, 'hmm, didn't know my legs sweat?' :haha:
> 
> U can manage to walk in temps like that??
> 
> It's horrid! And we have about 80% humidity. I walk indoors on the treadmill with the aircon on...still sweltering!!!Click to expand...
> 
> so odd that I am speaking with someone dealing with summer temps as snow and ice are on the otherside of my window! Does it ever get cold there?Click to expand...

I think it may have gone down to 10 once? Maybe? :haha:
If it goes below 20 we think it's freezing. And if it dares rain as well...well, you may as well batten the hatches and hibernate


----------



## poas

I am actually quite happy to feel sick,strange as it sounds-I feel reassured by it.
I have times like that-I remember bawling my eyes out to Shaun of the Dead....horrible what our hormones put us through isn't it?!
I hope you feel properly on par soon xx


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed (the bedroom's the only room with an aircon :haha:)

Night night all


----------



## Mollykins

I cried while watching The Incredibles with the girls and my OH the other night. Have you all seen it?


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! Sleep well! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight Trin:flower:

Goodness it's quiet on here tonight. My lower back has been aching a bit, did any of you ladies have that early on? Not for worrying's sake this time, just for the fun of comparing notes! And I had a couple of headachey moments today, but that could have been the shock of the sunshine on my eyes after months of grey, and no sunglassses on our long walk:wacko:

I'm off to bed early since I was up at 6, and want to read a bit :book: before I zonk! I feel all warm and lovely and yummy tonight, I do love being pregnant, despite all the worries, I think the doping drug of it is really:cloud9: I guess tomorrow I'll be ranting, but for the moment I'm all mmmmmmmmm:cloud9:

So goodnight lovelies, sleep well:hugs::kiss:xxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I cried while watching The Incredibles with the girls and my OH the other night. Have you all seen it?

Nope:nope: Never even heard of it:shrug: Like Krispy kreme donuts and dunkin donuts:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

But I've been laughing at a funny programme dh and I like to watch in the evenings, called Scènes de Menage, but none of you will know it:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Silly Monkey Bethany. :haha: Sleep well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Silly Monkey Bethany. :haha: Sleep well.

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 34?? Now that's hot! We got married in august and that's how hot it was that day and all i can remember is sweat running down my legs underneathe that heavy dress and me thinking, 'hmm, didn't know my legs sweat?' :haha:
> 
> U can manage to walk in temps like that??
> 
> It's horrid! And we have about 80% humidity. I walk indoors on the treadmill with the aircon on...still sweltering!!!Click to expand...
> 
> so odd that I am speaking with someone dealing with summer temps as snow and ice are on the otherside of my window! Does it ever get cold there?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it may have gone down to 10 once? Maybe? :haha:
> If it goes below 20 we think it's freezing. And if it dares rain as well...well, you may as well batten the hatches and hibernateClick to expand...

lol! 20 is flip flop weather here :haha: I see why u did the brazilian, with weather like that it would seem impossible to keep straight hair


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly I saw that movie when it was in the theaters... can't really remember it tho... :shrug: were there any tear jerking moments or were your hormones doing a number on you?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Molly I saw that movie when it was in the theaters... can't really remember it tho... :shrug: were there any tear jerking moments or were your hormones doing a number on you?

I think it's a combination of hormones and tear jerker... but only for mothers. There's a part where the mom and two kids are on a plane and there are missiles coming after them; about to hit them and she yells (in motherly desperation) over the radio to "please abort the missiles! There are children on board, repeat, there are children on board!" And then the missiles hit the plane and I cry. They survive because they are super heroes and what not but still. :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girl! 

Sleep well Trin & Holly sweet dreams :sleep: :sleep: Trin :thumbup: for your walking I suppose if it is too much it is just in your house and you can just get off it and stop if it gets too much! Holly I am glad you are enjoying your pregnancy this evening :cloud9: I hope that it extends to tomorrow and you are not all :fool:ish again tomorrow?!

It is quiet here tonight...

My tea was lovely a lot of steak with baked potato and salad! The rain has just poured down here so much so that I had to go check it was the rain :shock: I am back now and waiting for a friend to come round but I hope she hurries up because it is getting late!


----------



## new mummy2010

hello everyone just caught up and checked in:thumbup:before beddy time:sleep:




Mollykins said:


> Well, as for me... I've gone a few days now without symptoms and feel decidedly UNpregnant. I foolishly mentioned to OH that I could skip over to the store and get a test and he gave me the oddest look... made me :blush: He said, "Absolutely not! Why would you need to- We already know you are pregnant!" :blush:
> 
> Unfortunately, though I am experiencing no pregnancy symptoms... I am experiencing symptoms of my I.C. and it's not nice. :( Not sure why though, I'm not doing/eating anything differently. :shrug:


Like jaynie said mine dissapeared totally for a couple of weeks and i really worried but now i still have a few odd sicky preggo feeling days:thumbup:all is well trust in our words Moll's:hugs:




TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed (the bedroom's the only room with an aircon :haha:)
> 
> Night night all

:sleep:well trin.......sorry i missed you this morning and tonight:blush:, your mom had an near miss on the freeway hey:haha:


Jaynie well done on your job:thumbup:even if it is pooey still bring home the bacon:happydance::happydance: nom nom for steak my fave:cloud9:

bethany your day out sounds :cloud9:we are coming next time:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girl!
> 
> Sleep well Trin & Holly sweet dreams :sleep: :sleep: Trin :thumbup: for your walking I suppose if it is too much it is just in your house and you can just get off it and stop if it gets too much! Holly I am glad you are enjoying your pregnancy this evening :cloud9: I hope that it extends to tomorrow and you are not all :fool:ish again tomorrow?!
> 
> It is quiet here tonight...
> 
> My tea was lovely a lot of steak with baked potato and salad! The rain has just poured down here so much so that I had to go check it was the rain :shock: I am back now and waiting for a friend to come round but I hope she hurries up because it is getting late!

Mmmm.... potatoes. :munch: 

It's been down pouring on and off today so we are staying in to avoid a unexpected shower dumping on our heads. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Random-

I love the way my hair looks since my cut yesterday but I'm sad that so much had to go. :( About 3 inches but since my curls are "happier" now, they are curling tighter so my hair looks very short. :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly! I wish I had curly hair. I too need mine cutting and I'll lose a lot because it's pretty dead! The potatoes were delicious too baked ones and I had coleslaw with mine :D

Thanks new mummy... I've been looking like mad for jobs today so that so if I get this job something else might come in, sneaky!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly! I wish I had curly hair. I too need mine cutting and I'll lose a lot because it's pretty dead! The potatoes were delicious too baked ones and I had coleslaw with mine :D
> 
> Thanks new mummy... I've been looking like mad for jobs today so that so if I get this job something else might come in, sneaky!

My hair drives me mad most days... here's a pic for you... tangles of curls. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LunaLady

Hellllooooo!!!!! :)

Caught up, finally! I had to run some errands this morning so I couldn't get on until just now... phew.

Yay, Bethany for the 2-3 weeks! That's lovely :)

Your hair is gorgeous, Molly! I haven't cut my hair in two and a half years... I'm too afraid to see a stylist. I just snip off the splits here and there. I'm afraid someone will cut too much!! My hair is about hip length and I want to keep it that way :)

Glad your interview went well, Jaynie! And you're right - you're going to have to take time off (or quit) when your LO comes, so a job is a job is a job. ;)

Hello Trin, Newbie, Addie, Crunchie, Emandi, Sarachka, and everyone else!!

My bedroom and bathroom are coming along... we need to do one last coat tonight. They are pretty dark colors, so many coats are required! But, I cannot wait for it all to be done! DH and I are sleeping on our couch bed to avoid the heavy paint fumes. It's a cozy bed, though, so I'm fine with it! :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

moll, your hair! gorge!! i have hair envy now. i too wish my hair would curl like that on its own.


----------



## firstbaby25

Tell me about it newbie! Molly such beautiful locks you have there. I love them but I do imagine curls to be more work than my hair that is like rat tails at best sore fingers usually! :thumbup: for your hair though! My friend has been and gone and now I must wash and :sleep: night turtle doves...

Luna thanks :flower: me and my oh sometimes sleep in a different room
for a change... I like it, it's almost like camping!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:
 

> moll, your hair! gorge!! i have hair envy now. i too wish my hair would curl like that on its own.

:blush: Thanks. How is your Monday coming along?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hellllooooo!!!!! :)
> 
> Caught up, finally! I had to run some errands this morning so I couldn't get on until just now... phew.
> 
> Yay, Bethany for the 2-3 weeks! That's lovely :)
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous, Molly! I haven't cut my hair in two and a half years... I'm too afraid to see a stylist. I just snip off the splits here and there. I'm afraid someone will cut too much!! My hair is about hip length and I want to keep it that way :)
> 
> Glad your interview went well, Jaynie! And you're right - you're going to have to take time off (or quit) when your LO comes, so a job is a job is a job. ;)
> 
> Hello Trin, Newbie, Addie, Crunchie, Emandi, Sarachka, and everyone else!!
> 
> My bedroom and bathroom are coming along... we need to do one last coat tonight. They are pretty dark colors, so many coats are required! But, I cannot wait for it all to be done! DH and I are sleeping on our couch bed to avoid the heavy paint fumes. It's a cozy bed, though, so I'm fine with it! :D

I can't wait to see the finished product of your bathroom and bedroom Luna! :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Tell me about it newbie! Molly such beautiful locks you have there. I love them but I do imagine curls to be more work than my hair that is like rat tails at best sore fingers usually! :thumbup: for your hair though! My friend has been and gone and now I must wash and :sleep: night turtle doves...
> 
> Luna thanks :flower: me and my oh sometimes sleep in a different room
> for a change... I like it, it's almost like camping!

It is a lot of work. If my hair is going to be curly I have to put some type of product in it so it doesn't go EVERY WHERE. Even still it does go a bit :wacko:

I hope you sleep well turtle dove. Catch up in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:-= I'm so lonely... oh so lonely...:-= 

My OH has fallen asleep beside me and I am having a hard time getting to sleep, never mind that an hour ago I was so tired I could have slept standing up. :nope: I think I will go fetch a Popsicle from the freezer... :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

I am struggling sleeping too I woke up 30 mins ago maybe the different house is unsettling me in some ways :shrug:

God the PRODUCTS! My friend has dark wavy hair - not like yours but if she wants to make the most of it she has to put a product in it and it must be terribly expensive! 

I hope you find your groove with the sleeping again seeing as you WERE technically tired an hour and a half ago my OH's work alarm has just gone off so we will be all systems go in about 5 mins in this house!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry you had trouble sleeping Jaynie love. Must make it an early night for you tonight yes? I think I am finally ready for bed. :sleep:

Oh and yes, before I go... hair product can be such a hole in the purse. :dohh:

Right, I'm off... time for sleep. Have a great rest of your day Jaynie and other fellow turtles! :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night Molly I hope you sleep well! You and your Olive :cloud9: 

I shall see you when you join us on Tuesday (very mad the fact that it is still monday for you)... 

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Night night, Turtles!

Good Morning, Turtles!!

:D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night Luna turtle!

Morning other turtles!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly your hair is so pretty, it's like fairytale hair, or film heroine hair:cloud9:
I agree it must be hard work though, mine, though boring, is low maintenance and fairly obedient! I had to have it all cut into a short bob when Holly was 4 months old and my hormones shifted and made my hair fall out:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not sure what we're doing today, the weather doesn't look as stunning as yesterday so I might have an at home day. Tomorrow afternoon I'm taking Holly to a puppet show in the village hall, Guignol, which is the French equivalent of Punch and Judy:happydance: Oh what a good excuse a baby is to do things like that on a weekday afternoon! \\:D/

Might do some painting today:-k If LO's nice and calm and not too teething clingy at least. 

You ok Sarachka? Been very quiet:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning everyone .........hope all are well, im off today yipee!! Not sure what to do really ?

Molly your hair is lovely swoon i had curls ala Molly when i was younger and decided to go for a bob, i cried and cried and even now regret and have to get my mum or sister to come and curl mine with the ghd's if we are going out anywhere!!

Luna yes you must post pics, do you have before and after shots? I like those like changing rooms and Bethany he he !!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning new mummy... I have seen some curly haired pics of you on Fbook! I have such straight hair that I once had to have a perm 3 times (until eventually my hair snapped off and I had a mohican) and then tried to go to Stuart Callaghan (really posh expensive hairdressers) and have it syle curled (non permanent) and they used the GHD's and I literally stepped out and watched my hair flatten :haha: 

Holly I hope you have a lovely day painting. I have to tidy up and get the house ready for Ash to come home/our stuff reeady to go to the new house :happydance: the one with the hot tub! I agree *Sarachka* you have been quiet - are you busy writing us letters and making me valentines cards *flutters eyelashes*...

Everyone else :hi: hope you are all well! Holly has sent her slight spring weather my way but it makes me :growlmad: atm because if I had a baby I would be able to take :baby: to the park and stuff :cloud9:. Oh yes, another decent temp and a high reading on the cbfm...

*For all that use/have used a CBFM - is 4 highs normal? I was kind of expecting a peak today *

PS- I can't remember who was asking but I was texting Moomin pants the other day as I wanted to know about her :test: cause i'm a nosey parker :haha: she got her :af: stupid witch :grrr:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning new mummy... I have seen some curly haired pics of you on Fbook! I have such straight hair that I once had to have a perm 3 times (until eventually my hair snapped off and I had a mohican) and then tried to go to Stuart Callaghan (really posh expensive hairdressers) and have it syle curled (non permanent) and they used the GHD's and I literally stepped out and watched my hair flatten :haha:
> 
> Holly I hope you have a lovely day painting. I have to tidy up and get the house ready for Ash to come home/our stuff reeady to go to the new house :happydance: the one with the hot tub! I agree *Sarachka* you have been quiet - are you busy writing us letters and making me valentines cards *flutters eyelashes*...
> 
> Everyone else :hi: hope you are all well! Holly has sent her slight spring weather my way but it makes me :growlmad: atm because if I had a baby I would be able to take :baby: to the park and stuff :cloud9:. Oh yes, another decent temp and a high reading on the cbfm...
> 
> *For all that use/have used a CBFM - is 4 highs normal? I was kind of expecting a peak today *
> 
> PS- I can't remember who was asking but I was texting Moomin pants the other day as I wanted to know about her :test: cause i'm a nosey parker :haha: she got her :af: stupid witch :grrr:

Tumbleweed. 
Yep 4 highs is normal with the cbfm and this is your 1st cycle with it so it doesn't 'know' you yet. Mine first time gave me highs for about 4 days too I think. I usually exhausted dh on account of those highs, and had no steam left for the peak days:dohh:

Just been finishing some crochet balls I started making Hollinka at the weekend, she loves them and they're really easy and fun to make :ball: She's just gone down for her snozzle so now's the moment to get some painting in...............

Oh yes that's pants for moomin


----------



## Sarachka

Holichka! jaynochka! I'm here! I am so loved! Sorry I've been quiet, not getting so many chances to log on at work ATM and have been busy/tired/reading in the evenings. I got a new book "The Angel Of Groznyy" written by a journalist who covered the Chechen wars. It's about ORPHANS and CHECHNYA, combining my two great loves!!

So what's occurring with everyone else? HOLLY I'm going to look into crocheting. Sounds like fun for a "domestic artist" such as myself. 

jaynie when will you hear about the job?


----------



## HollyMonkey

helloo sarachka:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

Waiting for my lentils to cook:-=

Crochet's great fun, i'm sure you'd like it, I'll send pics of my balls later, oo-er

that sounds like a book written especially for you!!!


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone :D how are you all? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm fine thanks mummyapril:flower: Just had lunch:munch: the sun has come out so I'll take Holly to the park in a mo...

Hope you're having a good day. My dog is so gross he just ran off with a dirty nappy he snatched when I was changing Holly, planning to sneak it off somewhere to eat the babypoo. I've banished him from the house and he's whining outside:awww: I'll forgive him in a mo.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls... I'm still packing/cleaaning up! Though I started later than I wanted to :growlmad:

sarachka as long as you are ok :flower: your book does sound like that book was made for you... Enjoy it :D

holly that's a bit :sick: silly dogs! 

April :hi: you have a lime :yipee: :yipee: how you feeling? I'm just about to wee on an opk :thumbup: and I'm 'fertile' so I'm good due to the fact I'm filled with hope! I'm just going to go out to my cousins stopping for a hot chocolate and some lunch on the way :munch: :munch:


----------



## x-ginge-x

morning ladies, awaiting :af:s arrival from today onwards and i know shes coming :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

Holly your dog is gross haha but your LO is so adorable who could blame him? lol, have a good time at the park its sunny here in Essex too :D, Jaynie im not too bad full of cold n feeling sick but il get over it, being looked after by OH really well so cant really keep complaining lol, yay for fertile days :D glad youre well xx


----------



## mummyApril

I got my doppler through today :mail:... and we heard bubi limes heartbeat at 153 bpm :happydance: 
couldnt find it at first and then i read up on best ways to make it easy to find, one being a full bladder (which i had just emptied lol) so we waited until i had a full bladder which didnt take long and tried again whilst laying there me and OH both listened and then both gawped at each other we knew it wasnt my heart beat and there was lots of movement too, i love it so happy i got it yay. Sorry a little excited but yay! haha :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:awww: Yay for a heartbeat mummy April! :yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hallo out there :wave: I always want to greet you girls with good morning but it's only morning for me :dohh: Only working a half day today. :yipee: DH and I have to go apply for passports for our trip in April so rather than rushing back to work I decided not to come back :haha:

Thanks for the update on moomin Jaynie. I was a bit worried for her. Stupid witch :growlmad: 

Holly, hope u are having a wonderful day with LO and your lovely weather.

Sarah :hi:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> morning ladies, awaiting :af:s arrival from today onwards and i know shes coming :growlmad:

Ging, hoping the witch won't show for you babe. :trouble:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly your hair is so pretty, it's like fairytale hair, or film heroine hair:cloud9:
> I agree it must be hard work though, mine, though boring, is low maintenance and fairly obedient! I had to have it all cut into a short bob when Holly was 4 months old and my hormones shifted and made my hair fall out:haha:

:blush: Thanks. :blush: For almost every special occasion I straighten my hair though. :haha: I want it to behave. My OH loves it curly though. :wacko: I have to keep it long to keep it under control, otherwise the curls are a little too intense. Anyway... enough hair talk... I want straight hair... ahem.


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Holly, Sarachka, Jaynie, April, Newbie and any other lingering turtle! :wave: 

April- Congrats on your lime! AND THE HEARTBEAT! How fantastic! OMG. I need to go buy one. I'm only a week and 2 days behind you... :winkwink: 

Sarachka- Enjoy your special made book lovey. :hugs: 

Holly- EW about the dog vs. baby p:sick: Naughty puppy.

Ginge- You are not OUT OUT yet right?

MOOMIN! I'm sorry for your AF arrival love dove. :( That's poopy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wedding:I've managed to find a date for my wedding, it's been hard coordinating everyone, so I'm really massively crossing my fingers that the Town Hall will be able to do it on the 12 March....going there tomorrow to deliver the final papers and flutter my English eyelashes at them to book us in for the 12th:yipee:

My mum's coming on Friday for the weekend so we're going shopping to get, among other things, HOLLY'S WEDDING DAY OUTFIT! :wohoo:

This is cute- from a shop I have here, and Jacadi have some sweet things. She'll need the chilly weather version with tights and a jumper, but just think, I'll be able to get her LITTLE WHITE SANDALS!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:

https://www.vertbaudet.fr/robe-de-c...2140005&FiltreCouleur=6350&CodBouw=300001603#


----------



## Mollykins

May I share a pregnancy dream with you turtles?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Hello Holly, Sarachka, Jaynie, April, Newbie and any other lingering turtle! :wave:
> 
> April- Congrats on your lime! AND THE HEARTBEAT! How fantastic! OMG. I need to go buy one. I'm only a week and 2 days behind you... :winkwink:
> 
> Sarachka- Enjoy your special made book lovey. :hugs:
> 
> Holly- EW about the dog vs. baby p:sick: Naughty puppy.
> 
> Ginge- You are not OUT OUT yet right?
> 
> MOOMIN! I'm sorry for your AF arrival love dove. :( That's poopy.

thankyou :D i got the Angelsounds doppler as i can record babies heartbeat and put it on mp3 :D which i think is cool lol xx


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> May I share a pregnancy dream with you turtles?

please do :)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :wedding:I've managed to find a date for my wedding, it's been hard coordinating everyone, so I'm really massively crossing my fingers that the Town Hall will be able to do it on the 12 March....going there tomorrow to deliver the final papers and flutter my English eyelashes at them to book us in for the 12th:yipee:
> 
> My mum's coming on Friday for the weekend so we're going shopping to get, among other things, HOLLY'S WEDDING DAY OUTFIT! :wohoo:
> 
> This is cute- from a shop I have here, and Jacadi have some sweet things. She'll need the chilly weather version with tights and a jumper, but just think, I'll be able to get her LITTLE WHITE SANDALS!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.fr/robe-de-c...2140005&FiltreCouleur=6350&CodBouw=300001603#

Such a sweet dress! Holly is going to look so beautiful in it! :awww: How exciting for you!! When are you going to town hall to do your proper English eyelash flutter? :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :wedding:I've managed to find a date for my wedding, it's been hard coordinating everyone, so I'm really massively crossing my fingers that the Town Hall will be able to do it on the 12 March....going there tomorrow to deliver the final papers and flutter my English eyelashes at them to book us in for the 12th:yipee:
> 
> My mum's coming on Friday for the weekend so we're going shopping to get, among other things, HOLLY'S WEDDING DAY OUTFIT! :wohoo:
> 
> This is cute- from a shop I have here, and Jacadi have some sweet things. She'll need the chilly weather version with tights and a jumper, but just think, I'll be able to get her LITTLE WHITE SANDALS!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.fr/robe-de-c...2140005&FiltreCouleur=6350&CodBouw=300001603#

ohh congratulations i didnt know you were getting married :D fingers crossed you get the date you want xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Molly and Newbie!!

There's a sequel...my dog extracted the nappy that he'd previously stolen from the bin and chewed it up in the kitchen so when I found shredded poo nappy everywhere and had to clean the kitchen floor he was banished again [-X


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wedding:I've managed to find a date for my wedding, it's been hard coordinating everyone, so I'm really massively crossing my fingers that the Town Hall will be able to do it on the 12 March....going there tomorrow to deliver the final papers and flutter my English eyelashes at them to book us in for the 12th:yipee:
> 
> My mum's coming on Friday for the weekend so we're going shopping to get, among other things, HOLLY'S WEDDING DAY OUTFIT! :wohoo:
> 
> This is cute- from a shop I have here, and Jacadi have some sweet things. She'll need the chilly weather version with tights and a jumper, but just think, I'll be able to get her LITTLE WHITE SANDALS!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.fr/robe-de-c...2140005&FiltreCouleur=6350&CodBouw=300001603#
> 
> ohh congratulations i didnt know you were getting married :D fingers crossed you get the date you want xxClick to expand...

Thanks:hugs: Yes it's a bit confusing, we're as good as married by French standards, the PACS, but that's not recognised in the UK and when I travel there I have to prove I'm Holly's mum to English customs:dohh: I show them the stitches from the birth:haha: Only joking, but I do have to carry the certificate of proof that I'm her mum, which I find annoying. Plus dh and i want proper wedding rings:happydance:- we never got them for the PACS!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wedding:I've managed to find a date for my wedding, it's been hard coordinating everyone, so I'm really massively crossing my fingers that the Town Hall will be able to do it on the 12 March....going there tomorrow to deliver the final papers and flutter my English eyelashes at them to book us in for the 12th:yipee:
> 
> My mum's coming on Friday for the weekend so we're going shopping to get, among other things, HOLLY'S WEDDING DAY OUTFIT! :wohoo:
> 
> This is cute- from a shop I have here, and Jacadi have some sweet things. She'll need the chilly weather version with tights and a jumper, but just think, I'll be able to get her LITTLE WHITE SANDALS!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.fr/robe-de-c...2140005&FiltreCouleur=6350&CodBouw=300001603#
> 
> ohh congratulations i didnt know you were getting married :D fingers crossed you get the date you want xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: Yes it's a bit confusing, we're as good as married by French standards, the PACS, but that's not recognised in the UK and when I travel there I have to prove I'm Holly's mum to English customs:dohh: I show them the stitches from the birth:haha: Only joking, but I do have to carry the certificate of proof that I'm her mum, which I find annoying. Plus dh and i want proper wedding rings:happydance:- we never got them for the PACS!Click to expand...

ohh that would make me angry! glad youll get it sorted though :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wedding:I've managed to find a date for my wedding, it's been hard coordinating everyone, so I'm really massively crossing my fingers that the Town Hall will be able to do it on the 12 March....going there tomorrow to deliver the final papers and flutter my English eyelashes at them to book us in for the 12th:yipee:
> 
> My mum's coming on Friday for the weekend so we're going shopping to get, among other things, HOLLY'S WEDDING DAY OUTFIT! :wohoo:
> 
> This is cute- from a shop I have here, and Jacadi have some sweet things. She'll need the chilly weather version with tights and a jumper, but just think, I'll be able to get her LITTLE WHITE SANDALS!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.fr/robe-de-c...2140005&FiltreCouleur=6350&CodBouw=300001603#
> 
> Such a sweet dress! Holly is going to look so beautiful in it! :awww: How exciting for you!! When are you going to town hall to do your proper English eyelash flutter? :kiss:Click to expand...

Tomorrow morning- I would have gone today but I need dh to sign another form tonight...there's so much paperwork!!


----------



## Mollykins

*fuming* :growlmad: :grr: :trouble:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> *fuming* :growlmad: :grr: :trouble:

why are you fuming lovey?


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sure it's hormones... no it's not. Maybe a little. UGH! All right, this is what happened. This morning, my DD's and I walked to the bus stop to wait for my oldest DD's school bus to arrive. We decided to stand between two cars on the edge of a parking lot, well, as I'm sure you can imagine, there isn't a lot of room across to stand between two cars. My oldest and youngest were standing on the curb and I was standing behind my youngest when out of no where this boy (perhaps 7 or 8) comes running down between these two cars. He stops right behind my oldest (since there is no room to pass) and then looks at me, I said, "Excuse me" very politely perhaps in the tone of a suggestion? Like, "Say excuse me..." Anyway, he is looking at me when I say this and then he looks forward again and shoves my oldest hard enough to knock her off and runs the short distance to the stop. I half yelled, "Hey!" as an automatic response. I can't believe that behaviour! My oldest, being the sensitive one, was upset and said to me, "He is very mean mommy! That wasn't nice at all!" :cry: For the next two minutes until the bus came, I visualized walking up to him and smacking him upside his head. No, that's not a normal response for me; I don't believe in violence towards children but I am SO FURIOUS. How dare that little pipsqueak! Grr... okay... rant over. Sorry.


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow, i can't believe he did that in front of an adult!


----------



## newbie_ttc

holly my doll! I keep missing you, and your pup is really grossing me out. he would be banished for life!! :ban:

:yipee: March 12 is a lovely date. DH and I met March 13, 7 yrs ago. little miss Holy will be so adorable in that little dressie pooh :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> wow, i can't believe he did that in front of an adult!

I can't believe he did that at all! :grr:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I'm sure it's hormones... no it's not. Maybe a little. UGH! All right, this is what happened. This morning, my DD's and I walked to the bus stop to wait for my oldest DD's school bus to arrive. We decided to stand between two cars on the edge of a parking lot, well, as I'm sure you can imagine, there isn't a lot of room across to stand between two cars. My oldest and youngest were standing on the curb and I was standing behind my youngest when out of no where this boy (perhaps 7 or 8) comes running down between these two cars. He stops right behind my oldest (since there is no room to pass) and then looks at me, I said, "Excuse me" very politely perhaps in the tone of a suggestion? Like, "Say excuse me..." Anyway, he is looking at me when I say this and then he looks forward again and shoves my oldest hard enough to knock her off and runs the short distance to the stop. I half yelled, "Hey!" as an automatic response. I can't believe that behaviour! My oldest, being the sensitive one, was upset and said to me, "He is very mean mommy! That wasn't nice at all!" :cry: For the next two minutes until the bus came, I visualized walking up to him and smacking him upside his head. No, that's not a normal response for me; I don't believe in violence towards children but I am SO FURIOUS. How dare that little pipsqueak! Grr... okay... rant over. Sorry.

i would feel exactly the same and would probably of shouted a little more than hey! rude children make me angry because that means their parents havent taught them any manners! keep your chin up hun x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi newbie!!

Just been to the park for an evening session (it's opposite my house) with a friend who texted me just when I was BnBing about my wedding! Ooooooo I love having friends in the village:happydance: I didn't have any when I arrived here:cry: And now I have 2:friends: the friend I saw just now is my age and ttc no.2, she has a little 2yr old girl. So we always have lots to talk about:winkwink: And she's getting married soon, like me, doing everything in the wrong order:wacko:

Molly what a horrible grotty little kid. A toddler once lunged to punch Holly in her pushchair, I intercepted but he re-lunged and grabbed her hair, it was all I could do not to slap the horrible boy- and the mum didn't even tell him off, I was fuming so much, so I understand how you feel! Scary kids like that, I worry about what kind of citizens they will turn into....


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi newbie!!
> 
> Just been to the park for an evening session (it's opposite my house) with a friend who texted me just when I was BnBing about my wedding! Ooooooo I love having friends in the village:happydance: I didn't have any when I arrived here:cry: And now I have 2:friends: the friend I saw just now is my age and ttc no.2, she has a little 2yr old girl. So we always have lots to talk about:winkwink: And she's getting married soon, like me, doing everything in the wrong order:wacko:
> 
> Molly what a horrible grotty little kid. A toddler once lunged to punch Holly in her pushchair, I intercepted but he re-lunged and grabbed her hair, it was all I could do not to slap the horrible boy- and the mum didn't even tell him off, I was fuming so much, so I understand how you feel! Scary kids like that, I worry about what kind of citizens they will turn into....

What sort of citizens indeed! Pulled her hair!? She's young enough that I would have been hard pressed not to smack his hand. And the mother?! Not saying a word but watching... I definitely would have had words with her. Ooo! I am beyond irritated with people right now. Ahh... blah.

I'm glad you have friends now Holly. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi newbie!!
> 
> Just been to the park for an evening session (it's opposite my house) with a friend who texted me just when I was BnBing about my wedding! Ooooooo I love having friends in the village:happydance: I didn't have any when I arrived here:cry: And now I have 2:friends: the friend I saw just now is my age and ttc no.2, she has a little 2yr old girl. So we always have lots to talk about:winkwink: And she's getting married soon, like me, doing everything in the wrong order:wacko:
> 
> Molly what a horrible grotty little kid. A toddler once lunged to punch Holly in her pushchair, I intercepted but he re-lunged and grabbed her hair, it was all I could do not to slap the horrible boy- and the mum didn't even tell him off, I was fuming so much, so I understand how you feel! Scary kids like that, I worry about what kind of citizens they will turn into....
> 
> What sort of citizens indeed! Pulled her hair!? She's young enough that I would have been hard pressed not to smack his hand. And the mother?! Not saying a word but watching... I definitely would have had words with her. Ooo! I am beyond irritated with people right now. Ahh... blah.
> 
> I'm glad you have friends now Holly. :hugs:Click to expand...

She was only about 6 months old at the time too! But the mum was pretty scary too, so I fumed in silence, otherwise she'd have probably ripped _my_ hair out:argh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi newbie!!
> 
> Just been to the park for an evening session (it's opposite my house) with a friend who texted me just when I was BnBing about my wedding! Ooooooo I love having friends in the village:happydance: I didn't have any when I arrived here:cry: And now I have 2:friends: the friend I saw just now is my age and ttc no.2, she has a little 2yr old girl. So we always have lots to talk about:winkwink: And she's getting married soon, like me, doing everything in the wrong order:wacko:
> 
> Molly what a horrible grotty little kid. A toddler once lunged to punch Holly in her pushchair, I intercepted but he re-lunged and grabbed her hair, it was all I could do not to slap the horrible boy- and the mum didn't even tell him off, I was fuming so much, so I understand how you feel! Scary kids like that, I worry about what kind of citizens they will turn into....
> 
> What sort of citizens indeed! Pulled her hair!? She's young enough that I would have been hard pressed not to smack his hand. And the mother?! Not saying a word but watching... I definitely would have had words with her. Ooo! I am beyond irritated with people right now. Ahh... blah.
> 
> I'm glad you have friends now Holly. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She was only about 6 months old at the time too! But the mum was pretty scary too, so I fumed in silence, otherwise she'd have probably ripped _my_ hair out:argh:Click to expand...

What in the world could provoke such a random act of violence to a baby? :nope: Society/people disappoint me. All right... new train of thought.... knitting... on a train. Right Holly? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> holly my doll! I keep missing you, and your pup is really grossing me out. he would be banished for life!! :ban:
> 
> :yipee: March 12 is a lovely date. DH and I met March 13, 7 yrs ago. little miss Holy will be so adorable in that little dressie pooh :awww:

Me and Adam reunited on march 13th 2009 :haha: it was obviously a night to remember :haha: 

Bethany:yipee: for holly's dress, your wedding, your platinum rings :yipee: and not having trouble at customs with holly :yipee:. Congratulations :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> wow, i can't believe he did that in front of an adult!
> 
> I can't believe he did that at all! :grr:Click to expand...

unfortunately i can... some kids are just mean and have no parental guidance


----------



## kit_cat

Well hellooooo to all the beautiful turtles :wave: (that means you!:thumbup:)

I am back from my travels and I am very tired indeed. Had a very enjoyable and productive couple of days though :happydance:

I hope everyone is well and surviving what the week has brought them so far...I will catch up now and do some commenting but be warned...for a change I will be brief in case I :sleep:

Lotsaluv :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> wow, i can't believe he did that in front of an adult!

I can't neither :shock: although I know people like this exist just can't be told by anyone but man :growlmad: I hate bullies :grr:. I understand your fury, some girls once beat me up real bad, humiliated me and my sister too but she got free and recounted the whole thing to my mum who had just finished work (we were at my grandparents after school). One of the girls had bullied me before when she seen me skipping to my aunts house at christmas and she hadn't shown to be a bully yet and she asked to see my present (a beautiful signet ring) and she threw it down the grid and laughed :cry:. Anyway my mum kicked a girl off her bike and laughed at her and made me do it. She regrets it but claims this kind of anger had really took over - I was 10 and they were 16!! Anyway I hope your DD is ok and you know some people are mean and she knows that now :shrug: (looking for at least one positive here :shrug:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes Kit, promise:flower:
> 
> I went to the post office this morning Kit:winkwink:

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just put LO to bed and I'm not sure if I can be bothered to go swimming:shrug: If it was now I'd go but it's at 8 til 9 which is hungry time:munch: I suppose I could go and just do half an hour's biddy swim in the free lane, not the proper training session. But it's the night cycling to get to the pool I'm not sure I can be bothered with:blush: I could do my knitting instead:jo:


----------



## TrinityMom

HI TURTLES!!! 

I'm finally home and sitting down. I had so much to comment on, but preggy brain has deleted it all :wacko:

I walked 4km on the treadmill today and thought, while I was walking, that maybe I should check with my midwife that it's ok so I sent her a text. She phoned me, when I was finished, and said, ABSOLUTELY NOT! oops :blush: Only allowed to do 2km 3 times a week until second tri. Funny, because I nearly stopped at 2km and thought "don't be lazy!"

I went and had a meeting with the people at the organic centre where my new rooms will be and it went so well :happydance: They are so positive and excited about me coming there. Tomorrow I will have to give notice at the medical centre...not looking forward to that

Yummy dinner tonight: soya chicken in tomato and yoghurt sauce with cous cous


----------



## HollyMonkey

Welcome back Kit!
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/home.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Well, as for me... I've gone a few days now without symptoms and feel decidedly UNpregnant. I foolishly mentioned to OH that I could skip over to the store and get a test and he gave me the oddest look... made me :blush: He said, "Absolutely not! Why would you need to- We already know you are pregnant!" :blush:
> 
> Unfortunately, though I am experiencing no pregnancy symptoms... I am experiencing symptoms of my I.C. and it's not nice. :( Not sure why though, I'm not doing/eating anything differently. :shrug:

I.C.?? :shrug: Hope whatever that is is ok now? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm just a worrier.
> 
> I'm not
> 
> 
> 
> :^oClick to expand...

Me neither :^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HI TURTLES!!!
> 
> I'm finally home and sitting down. I had so much to comment on, but preggy brain has deleted it all :wacko:
> 
> I walked 4km on the treadmill today and thought, while I was walking, that maybe I should check with my midwife that it's ok so I sent her a text. She phoned me, when I was finished, and said, ABSOLUTELY NOT! oops :blush: Only allowed to do 2km 3 times a week until second tri. Funny, because I nearly stopped at 2km and thought "don't be lazy!"
> 
> I went and had a meeting with the people at the organic centre where my new rooms will be and it went so well :happydance: They are so positive and excited about me coming there. Tomorrow I will have to give notice at the medical centre...not looking forward to that
> 
> Yummy dinner tonight: soya chicken in tomato and yoghurt sauce with cous cous

Ooo dear I walk about 2hrs a day. I'm not going swimming tonight. Or walking tomorrow. I had an appointment with my friend for a walk tomorrow afternoon, might invite her over for knitting instead....


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> *Molly*, thanks for the wish of an easy birth. It was a little too _easy_ :haha: Baby crowned in the car on the freeway!!! :shock: Dad is a reservist fire fighter so he has a siren on his car and practically flew to the hospital. And they didn't even want to leave home - I had to say "you don't want to be in transition in the car" to convince them...oh the irony of those words :rofl:

:shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Welcome back kit! missed ya doll :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone... Just caught up, been pottering about all day tidying - my sister had a drama in London and we still have to get to my auntie's yet and have some dinner :thumbup: :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh! Someone hide Kit!
> 
> She has a MANGO Mmmm.... :munch:

:trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> sorry ladies been catching up all day and thread stalking :D im going swimming tonight and will be on later. xxxxxx

:wave: :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

No im not out yet, but i'm going to be soon and i know it, i feel so bad tempered and the cramps say that its coming :/


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> So I have decided to start walking again tomorrow. Just going to do 4km which means I can walk slower. I'm starting to feel (and look) like a lump

:thumbup: (the walking part - not the part about you thinking you're a lump :blush:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi kit welcome home :yipee: glad to see you back love dove :flower:

April :flower: your experience of the Doppler sounds good :yippe: :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 165841

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hello all :)
> Hope everyone is doing ok and not worrying too much...holly,molly....ahem.
> After posting the other day saying I have no symptoms and had no real bump with Harri, I woke up feeling particularly ill and failed to do my jeans up!!!!
> I weigh the same as I did mid december but my waist and lower stomach have gone up by inches!!!!!!!
> So maybe I will get the bump I always wanted :)
> Sorry to hear the job is not exactly what you thought it was jaynie, but as you said this way will be easier WHEN you get a la duff :)

:hi:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly I saw that movie when it was in the theaters... can't really remember it tho... :shrug: were there any tear jerking moments or were your hormones doing a number on you?
> 
> I think it's a combination of hormones and tear jerker... but only for mothers. There's a part where the mom and two kids are on a plane and there are missiles coming after them; about to hit them and she yells (in motherly desperation) over the radio to "please abort the missiles! There are children on board, repeat, there are children on board!" And then the missiles hit the plane and I cry. They survive because they are super heroes and what not but still. :cry:Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly! I wish I had curly hair. I too need mine cutting and I'll lose a lot because it's pretty dead! The potatoes were delicious too baked ones and I had coleslaw with mine :D
> 
> Thanks new mummy... I've been looking like mad for jobs today so that so if I get this job something else might come in, sneaky!
> 
> My hair drives me mad most days... here's a pic for you... tangles of curls. :haha:Click to expand...

:cloud9: Just beautiful!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hellllooooo!!!!! :)
> 
> Caught up, finally! I had to run some errands this morning so I couldn't get on until just now... phew.
> 
> Yay, Bethany for the 2-3 weeks! That's lovely :)
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous, Molly! I haven't cut my hair in two and a half years... I'm too afraid to see a stylist. I just snip off the splits here and there. I'm afraid someone will cut too much!! My hair is about hip length and I want to keep it that way :)
> 
> Glad your interview went well, Jaynie! And you're right - you're going to have to take time off (or quit) when your LO comes, so a job is a job is a job. ;)
> 
> Hello Trin, Newbie, Addie, Crunchie, Emandi, Sarachka, and everyone else!!
> 
> My bedroom and bathroom are coming along... we need to do one last coat tonight. They are pretty dark colors, so many coats are required! But, I cannot wait for it all to be done! DH and I are sleeping on our couch bed to avoid the heavy paint fumes. It's a cozy bed, though, so I'm fine with it! :D

:hi: Look forward to seeing the fruits of your labour :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly your hair is so pretty, it's like fairytale hair, or film heroine hair:cloud9:
> I agree it must be hard work though, mine, though boring, is low maintenance and fairly obedient! I had to have it all cut into a short bob when Holly was 4 months old and my hormones shifted and made my hair fall out:haha:

:shock: 8-[


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> HI TURTLES!!!
> 
> I'm finally home and sitting down. I had so much to comment on, but preggy brain has deleted it all :wacko:
> 
> I walked 4km on the treadmill today and thought, while I was walking, that maybe I should check with my midwife that it's ok so I sent her a text. She phoned me, when I was finished, and said, ABSOLUTELY NOT! oops :blush: Only allowed to do 2km 3 times a week until second tri. Funny, because I nearly stopped at 2km and thought "don't be lazy!"
> 
> I went and had a meeting with the people at the organic centre where my new rooms will be and it went so well :happydance: They are so positive and excited about me coming there. Tomorrow I will have to give notice at the medical centre...not looking forward to that
> 
> Yummy dinner tonight: soya chicken in tomato and yoghurt sauce with cous cous
> 
> Ooo dear I walk about 2hrs a day. I'm not going swimming tonight. Or walking tomorrow. I had an appointment with my friend for a walk tomorrow afternoon, might invite her over for knitting instead....Click to expand...

I'm sure it's fine for you. you're really fit. I started the walking again just before the mc last time, and that, coupled with the multiple sclerosis puts me at risk.

LOVELY dress for LO. I :brat: want :brat: a LO to buy dresses for!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Someone hide Kit!
> 
> She has a MANGO Mmmm.... :munch:
> 
> :trouble:Click to expand...

I've got 4 mangoes in my fruit bowl at the moment...I'm calling them Kit-fruit for this week :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone :D how are you all? x

:hi: I'm good April..just a teensy bit tired...you? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm fine thanks mummyapril:flower: Just had lunch:munch: the sun has come out so I'll take Holly to the park in a mo...
> 
> Hope you're having a good day. My dog is so gross he just ran off with a dirty nappy he snatched when I was changing Holly, planning to sneak it off somewhere to eat the babypoo. I've banished him from the house and he's whining outside:awww: I'll forgive him in a mo.

:sick:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I got my doppler through today :mail:... and we heard bubi limes heartbeat at 153 bpm :happydance:
> couldnt find it at first and then i read up on best ways to make it easy to find, one being a full bladder (which i had just emptied lol) so we waited until i had a full bladder which didnt take long and tried again whilst laying there me and OH both listened and then both gawped at each other we knew it wasnt my heart beat and there was lots of movement too, i love it so happy i got it yay. Sorry a little excited but yay! haha :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hallo out there :wave: I always want to greet you girls with good morning but it's only morning for me :dohh: Only working a half day today. :yipee: DH and I have to go apply for passports for our trip in April so rather than rushing back to work I decided not to come back :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the update on moomin Jaynie. I was a bit worried for her. Stupid witch :growlmad:
> 
> Holly, hope u are having a wonderful day with LO and your lovely weather.
> 
> Sarah :hi:

:wave: :yipee: for half day!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Someone hide Kit!
> 
> She has a MANGO Mmmm.... :munch:
> 
> :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> I've got 4 mangoes in my fruit bowl at the moment...I'm calling them Kit-fruit for this week :haha:Click to expand...

Mmmm :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

im not too bad thankyou Kit had an awful cold lost my voice but i think im getting better but awfully tired from it :/ sickness is still going strong too lol glad youre ok xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :wedding:I've managed to find a date for my wedding, it's been hard coordinating everyone, so I'm really massively crossing my fingers that the Town Hall will be able to do it on the 12 March....going there tomorrow to deliver the final papers and flutter my English eyelashes at them to book us in for the 12th:yipee:
> 
> My mum's coming on Friday for the weekend so we're going shopping to get, among other things, HOLLY'S WEDDING DAY OUTFIT! :wohoo:
> 
> This is cute- from a shop I have here, and Jacadi have some sweet things. She'll need the chilly weather version with tights and a jumper, but just think, I'll be able to get her LITTLE WHITE SANDALS!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.fr/robe-de-c...2140005&FiltreCouleur=6350&CodBouw=300001603#

:cloud9: So happy in anticipation of your big day :hugs: (and LO's dress and sandals :))


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> May I share a pregnancy dream with you turtles?

*listens intently*


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Molly and Newbie!!
> 
> There's a sequel...my dog extracted the nappy that he'd previously stolen from the bin and chewed it up in the kitchen so when I found shredded poo nappy everywhere and had to clean the kitchen floor he was banished again [-X

:sick: :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm sure it's hormones... no it's not. Maybe a little. UGH! All right, this is what happened. This morning, my DD's and I walked to the bus stop to wait for my oldest DD's school bus to arrive. We decided to stand between two cars on the edge of a parking lot, well, as I'm sure you can imagine, there isn't a lot of room across to stand between two cars. My oldest and youngest were standing on the curb and I was standing behind my youngest when out of no where this boy (perhaps 7 or 8) comes running down between these two cars. He stops right behind my oldest (since there is no room to pass) and then looks at me, I said, "Excuse me" very politely perhaps in the tone of a suggestion? Like, "Say excuse me..." Anyway, he is looking at me when I say this and then he looks forward again and shoves my oldest hard enough to knock her off and runs the short distance to the stop. I half yelled, "Hey!" as an automatic response. I can't believe that behaviour! My oldest, being the sensitive one, was upset and said to me, "He is very mean mommy! That wasn't nice at all!" :cry: For the next two minutes until the bus came, I visualized walking up to him and smacking him upside his head. No, that's not a normal response for me; I don't believe in violence towards children but I am SO FURIOUS. How dare that little pipsqueak! Grr... okay... rant over. Sorry.

:trouble: Brought up or dragged up?? :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HI TURTLES!!!
> 
> I'm finally home and sitting down. I had so much to comment on, but preggy brain has deleted it all :wacko:
> 
> I walked 4km on the treadmill today and thought, while I was walking, that maybe I should check with my midwife that it's ok so I sent her a text. She phoned me, when I was finished, and said, ABSOLUTELY NOT! oops :blush: Only allowed to do 2km 3 times a week until second tri. Funny, because I nearly stopped at 2km and thought "don't be lazy!"
> 
> I went and had a meeting with the people at the organic centre where my new rooms will be and it went so well :happydance: They are so positive and excited about me coming there. Tomorrow I will have to give notice at the medical centre...not looking forward to that
> 
> Yummy dinner tonight: soya chicken in tomato and yoghurt sauce with cous cous

:shock: I walk around 10K everytime I go out...that's not good then?:nope: I used to run that before I was pregnant so maybe it's ok? :wacko:

:thumbup: for new venture progress!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I share a pregnancy dream with you turtles?
> 
> *listens intently*Click to expand...

Oh! I had completely forgotten! It's not such a big dream but it wasn't a strange one, which is nice. :haha: I was having a small get together at my house and the atmosphere was pleasant... I was in the nursery, away from the guests because I was breastfeeding the baby and my OH came in and it was all just sweet sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Someone hide Kit!
> 
> She has a MANGO Mmmm.... :munch:
> 
> :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> I've got 4 mangoes in my fruit bowl at the moment...I'm calling them Kit-fruit for this week :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm truly honoured :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I share a pregnancy dream with you turtles?
> 
> *listens intently*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I had completely forgotten! It's not such a big dream but it wasn't a strange one, which is nice. :haha: I was having a small get together at my house and the atmosphere was pleasant... I was in the nursery, away from the guests because I was breastfeeding the baby and my OH came in and it was all just sweet sweet. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh :awww: :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Phew...all caught up now :thumbup:

:wave: to anyone I've not commented on or said hello to, or that is only lurking. Sorry I was so brief but I'm very sleepy and may not last long tonight. Hoping for my second wind so I can get a great sleep tonight and not be waking all through like last night (alone in random hotels always have that effect on me :nope:

YAAAAAWWWWWWNNNNNN!!!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hellllooooo!!!!! :)
> 
> Caught up, finally! I had to run some errands this morning so I couldn't get on until just now... phew.
> 
> Yay, Bethany for the 2-3 weeks! That's lovely :)
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous, Molly! I haven't cut my hair in two and a half years... I'm too afraid to see a stylist. I just snip off the splits here and there. I'm afraid someone will cut too much!! My hair is about hip length and I want to keep it that way :)
> 
> Glad your interview went well, Jaynie! And you're right - you're going to have to take time off (or quit) when your LO comes, so a job is a job is a job. ;)
> 
> Hello Trin, Newbie, Addie, Crunchie, Emandi, Sarachka, and everyone else!!
> 
> My bedroom and bathroom are coming along... we need to do one last coat tonight. They are pretty dark colors, so many coats are required! But, I cannot wait for it all to be done! DH and I are sleeping on our couch bed to avoid the heavy paint fumes. It's a cozy bed, though, so I'm fine with it! :D
> 
> :hi: Look forward to seeing the fruits of your labour :thumbup:Click to expand...

Another coat goes on today. Phew... painting is hard work!
I'm going to bug DH to bring the dresser up from the garage so I can do all the decorating tomorrow and take pics and show you all!! :)



Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> May I share a pregnancy dream with you turtles?
> 
> *listens intently*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I had completely forgotten! It's not such a big dream but it wasn't a strange one, which is nice. :haha: I was having a small get together at my house and the atmosphere was pleasant... I was in the nursery, away from the guests because I was breastfeeding the baby and my OH came in and it was all just sweet sweet. :cloud9:Click to expand...

What a sweet dream :)
I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and then gave birth to a boy and DH and I were so excited and just reveling in the moment... It was very sweet, too! :cloud9:

Bethany! So exciting about your getting married! YAY!
And Holly will look adorable, as always :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Rediscovering an old favourite::cloud9:

_We shall not cease from exploration
And the end of all our exploring
Will be to arrive where we started
And know the place for the first time.
Through the unknown, unremembered gate
When the last of earth left to discover
Is that which was the beginning;
At the source of the longest river
The voice of the hidden waterfall
And the children in the apple-tree
Not known, because not looked for
But heard, half-heard, in the stillness
Between two waves of the sea.
Quick now, here, now, always
A condition of complete simplicity
(Costing not less than everything)
And all shall be well and
All manner of thing shall be well
When the tongues of flame are in-folded
Into the crowned knot of fire
And the fire and the rose are one._


----------



## kit_cat

Ooo, T.S Eliot Trin! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Nice article with some techniques we use 
https://sarahvine.wordpress.com/201...-assessing-dilation-without-an-internal-exam/


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Nice article with some techniques we use
> https://sarahvine.wordpress.com/201...-assessing-dilation-without-an-internal-exam/

I remember going through a lot of these! That is very cool Trin! :rofl: I remember the irrational part with my second... I got in the shower at home and immediately went to 45 second apart contractions... I was told to GO TO THE HOSPITAL by loved ones and I just said, "No, I'm okay. I like it here. I am not going to have the baby yet." :haha: When they talked me into leaving, I got out of the shower and made them wait while I brushed my hair between contractions. :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

:-=
 



Attached Files:







images (3).jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> HI TURTLES!!!
> 
> I'm finally home and sitting down. I had so much to comment on, but preggy brain has deleted it all :wacko:
> 
> I walked 4km on the treadmill today and thought, while I was walking, that maybe I should check with my midwife that it's ok so I sent her a text. She phoned me, when I was finished, and said, ABSOLUTELY NOT! oops :blush: Only allowed to do 2km 3 times a week until second tri. Funny, because I nearly stopped at 2km and thought "don't be lazy!"
> 
> I went and had a meeting with the people at the organic centre where my new rooms will be and it went so well :happydance: They are so positive and excited about me coming there. Tomorrow I will have to give notice at the medical centre...not looking forward to that
> 
> Yummy dinner tonight: soya chicken in tomato and yoghurt sauce with cous cous
> 
> Ooo dear I walk about 2hrs a day. I'm not going swimming tonight. Or walking tomorrow. I had an appointment with my friend for a walk tomorrow afternoon, might invite her over for knitting instead....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it's fine for you. you're really fit. I started the walking again just before the mc last time, and that, coupled with the multiple sclerosis puts me at risk.
> 
> LOVELY dress for LO. I :brat: want :brat: a LO to buy dresses for!!!Click to expand...

You know I was just thinking, mainly so as not to worry myself, that my body is sooooo used to walking that it might be worse for me to stop suddenly. I've already had to deprive my body of it's evening wine,:wine: so it might grumble if I stop walking too! But I did give swimming a miss, mainly because filling in the last of these pesky wedding forms took ages! BUT THESE FORMS WILL PERMIT ME TO BUY A FRILLY DRESS FOR LO :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :-=

Ooo Trinity...I thought that this was tumbleweed porn for a second :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> HI TURTLES!!!
> 
> I'm finally home and sitting down. I had so much to comment on, but preggy brain has deleted it all :wacko:
> 
> I walked 4km on the treadmill today and thought, while I was walking, that maybe I should check with my midwife that it's ok so I sent her a text. She phoned me, when I was finished, and said, ABSOLUTELY NOT! oops :blush: Only allowed to do 2km 3 times a week until second tri. Funny, because I nearly stopped at 2km and thought "don't be lazy!"
> 
> I went and had a meeting with the people at the organic centre where my new rooms will be and it went so well :happydance: They are so positive and excited about me coming there. Tomorrow I will have to give notice at the medical centre...not looking forward to that
> 
> Yummy dinner tonight: soya chicken in tomato and yoghurt sauce with cous cous
> 
> Ooo dear I walk about 2hrs a day. I'm not going swimming tonight. Or walking tomorrow. I had an appointment with my friend for a walk tomorrow afternoon, might invite her over for knitting instead....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it's fine for you. you're really fit. I started the walking again just before the mc last time, and that, coupled with the multiple sclerosis puts me at risk.
> 
> LOVELY dress for LO. I :brat: want :brat: a LO to buy dresses for!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You know I was just thinking, mainly so as not to worry myself, that my body is sooooo used to walking that it might be worse for me to stop suddenly. I've already had to deprive my body of it's evening wine,:wine: so it might grumble if I stop walking too! But I did give swimming a miss, mainly because filling in the last of these pesky wedding forms took ages! BUT THESE FORMS WILL PERMIT ME TO BUY A FRILLY DRESS FOR LO :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance:

I can't wait to see you both in your wedding finery..if you'd like to share of course :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Potato soup and toast for lunch. :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :-=
> 
> Ooo Trinity...I thought that this was tumbleweed porn for a second :shock:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

OH is cooking :happydance: Looks like it's cheese and onion quiche, potatoes, broccolli and a spicy side salad :munch: NOM NOM NOM :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Potato soup and toast for lunch. :munch:

You're getting your potato fix then :winkwink: Enjoy m'love!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to watch Lie to Me and then go to bed
Night all :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Nice article with some techniques we use
> https://sarahvine.wordpress.com/201...-assessing-dilation-without-an-internal-exam/

I can just see myself revising all the techniques, and then the same thing as with LO will happen, which was roughly this:

1)waters break

2)contractions start

3)pain threshold quickly reached

4)can't remember anything about anything read or told during the last 9 months that pertains to labour:dohh:

5)leave myself in what I hope are the safe hands of the nurses and try my best to do as I'm told


I guess this time round I have a tiny bit of experience so I might not be such a ragdoll!


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin..enjoy the movie :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all! I am so naughty!! Today I have bought:

A Dior mascara
A Dior eyeshadow palette
A new coat
TWO pairs of boots
TWO jumpers


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Y'all! I am so naughty!! Today I have bought:
> 
> A Dior mascara
> A Dior eyeshadow palette
> A new coat
> TWO pairs of boots
> TWO jumpers

Yay for retail therapy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

My post was missed? Or boring. Ahh well.

Sarachka- As Kit said, YAY for retail therapy. :flower: I've been debating on whether or not I should go all out for make up... this pregnancy is evil on my face. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Trin. Let me know how you enjoyed the show. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Y'all! I am so naughty!! Today I have bought:
> 
> A Dior mascara
> A Dior eyeshadow palette
> A new coat
> TWO pairs of boots
> TWO jumpers

Ooooo spoils!:happydance: You got pics?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My post was missed? Or boring. Ahh well.
> 
> Sarachka- As Kit said, YAY for retail therapy. :flower: I've been debating on whether or not I should go all out for make up... this pregnancy is evil on my face. :nope:

Which post Molly..what did I miss?

Is your skin still not playing the game? Poop to that :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My post was missed? Or boring. Ahh well.
> 
> Sarachka- As Kit said, YAY for retail therapy. :flower: I've been debating on whether or not I should go all out for make up... this pregnancy is evil on my face. :nope:
> 
> Which post Molly..what did I miss?
> 
> Is your skin still not playing the game? Poop to that :nope:Click to expand...

It's no biggie Kit. I posted right after Trin's article. Oh I am feel self conscious. :( Oh poo. My OH is going to have a needy woman tonight. Oh and yes... face is being naughty still. Cleared up for a hopeful bit and now it's back to being... blech.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> My post was missed? Or boring. Ahh well.
> 
> Sarachka- As Kit said, YAY for retail therapy. :flower: I've been debating on whether or not I should go all out for make up... this pregnancy is evil on my face. :nope:

Which post Molly?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My post was missed? Or boring. Ahh well.
> 
> Sarachka- As Kit said, YAY for retail therapy. :flower: I've been debating on whether or not I should go all out for make up... this pregnancy is evil on my face. :nope:
> 
> Which post Molly?Click to expand...

:haha: Think there's an echo in here :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I once had a Dior mascara Sarachka, years and years ago as a Christmas pressie from my sis. It was :cloud9:. Maybe I could get one on the 'wedding attire' budget? Since I've already got my dress and it only cost £25 :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

The post really isn't important. Promise. Just a bunch of prattle. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My post was missed? Or boring. Ahh well.
> 
> Sarachka- As Kit said, YAY for retail therapy. :flower: I've been debating on whether or not I should go all out for make up... this pregnancy is evil on my face. :nope:
> 
> Which post Molly?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Think there's an echo in here :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Think there's an echo in here here he re eeee


----------



## kit_cat

Hmmm, the great mascara debate rages between me and my friends..not only reagrding brand but even colour. I'm a jet black gal myself but a couple of my friends think that's too severe :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I have had nearly 68 oz of water and it's just now noon. Of course I pee all the time! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hmmm, the great mascara debate rages between me and my friends..not only reagrding brand but even colour. I'm a jet black gal myself but a couple of my friends think that's too severe :shrug:

Black definitely:thumbup: Think audrey hepburn


----------



## kit_cat

Whoah Molly...a bit thirsty today then?

You must have the champ of champs bladder! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I have had nearly 68 oz of water and it's just now noon. Of course I pee all the time! :haha:

I'm really enjoying drinking to my thirst and not refraining so as to have a good weestick concentrate, which I was doing alot during the 2ww!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the great mascara debate rages between me and my friends..not only reagrding brand but even colour. I'm a jet black gal myself but a couple of my friends think that's too severe :shrug:
> 
> Black definitely:thumbup: Think audrey hepburnClick to expand...

Yep, agreed! Even if I was fairer than I am I still think I'd go for black. My sis is blond and always goes for dark brown.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin:hugs::kiss: sorry I know you went ages ago but I got distracted by frivolous things like mascara!


----------



## kit_cat

Molleeeeeeeeeee, can we have a factoid pleeeeeeease? We haven't had any for ages and ages and ages :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I have a horribly weak and tiny bladder... sad really. My OH teases me all the time.


----------



## Mollykins

Holy factoids! I haven't shared in a while have I?

Hmmm....

1. Tuesday is the most popular day for babies making their arrival in the world, with Saturday being the least busiest day of the week. This is more than likely because most doctors do not schedule c-sections for Saturdays. (May I say that my youngest was born on Tuesday?)

2. The number of multiple births has increased by more than 400 percent, yes, that&#8217;s right, 400 percent over the last 20 years.

3. (Warning, very gross fact) Some people drink the urine of pregnant women to build up their immune system.

4. The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.

5. (SCARY) The largest surviving baby ever born weighed 14 pounds, 13 ounces and was nearly 23 inches in length. (or 6.7 kilos and 58.4 cm)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

"Holy factoids"...how very 70's batman of you!! KAPOW!!!

Thanks Molly :flower:

...drinking pee..indeed rather disgusting :sick:

One can only imagine what one would do to utilise THAT contraceptive!! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Is there any turtle out there that explain to me why Alice just jumped onto a blanket on the couch and peed two drops? It is "an accident" or something more?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:

I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

I don't know what's going on with Miss Alice...cats are usually very particular where they go to the toilet i.e. they're very clean in their habits :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Hmmm, the great mascara debate rages between me and my friends..not only reagrding brand but even colour. I'm a jet black gal myself but a couple of my friends think that's too severe :shrug:




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the great mascara debate rages between me and my friends..not only reagrding brand but even colour. I'm a jet black gal myself but a couple of my friends think that's too severe :shrug:
> 
> Black definitely:thumbup: Think audrey hepburnClick to expand...


WORD! My sister insists on brown mascara and I always tell her to be a proper grown up and wear black!

Dior is THE best mascara -Diorshow is lush. I absolutely LOVE Make up and you really do get what you pay for so I always go for nice brands


----------



## Sarachka

Dinner tonight was amazing. Turkey meat balls in a mushroom soup sauce with onion, cabbage, peas, garlic, paprika over a baked potato. Was &#1074;&#1075;&#1091;&#1089;&#1085;&#1072;! If I do say so myself!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> I don't know what's going on with Miss Alice...cats are usually very particular where they go to the toilet i.e. they're very clean in their habits :shrug:

I know! She's never had an accident and we got her when she was 6 weeks and a kitten to an outdoor cat. :shrug: I've googled and bladder infections is a possibility but she isn't entirely fitting the bill. She's still going in the litter and not acting in pain... it was just two drops on the blanket. Maybe she leaked?? :haha: I have no idea. I'm new to kitty-parenthood.


----------



## kit_cat

It's official...I am a bad and lazy wife :blush:

Since I came in I've been on B&B, watched some telly and eaten dinner. What has OH done? He came in LATER than me, then emptied all the bins and tied up the recycling, then he went outside and mended a bit of the fence, came back in and made dinner and served it up to me and now he's back outside doing a bit more fence work IN THE DARK! Oh I'm a very lucky yet lazy turtle :blush: Best sort myself out or karma will get me :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...

What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> It's official...I am a bad and lazy wife :blush:
> 
> Since I came in I've been on B&B, watched some telly and eaten dinner. What has OH done? He came in LATER than me, then emptied all the bins and tied up the recycling, then he went outside and mended a bit of the fence, came back in and made dinner and served it up to me and now he's back outside doing a bit more fence work IN THE DARK! Oh I'm a very lucky yet lazy turtle :blush: Best sort myself out or karma will get me :shock:

Treat him on Saturday. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Dinner tonight was amazing. Turkey meat balls in a mushroom soup sauce with onion, cabbage, peas, garlic, paprika over a baked potato. Was &#1074;&#1075;&#1091;&#1089;&#1085;&#1072;! If I do say so myself!

Mmm... paprika... baked potato... :munch: 
:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you! 

Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It's official...I am a bad and lazy wife :blush:
> 
> Since I came in I've been on B&B, watched some telly and eaten dinner. What has OH done? He came in LATER than me, then emptied all the bins and tied up the recycling, then he went outside and mended a bit of the fence, came back in and made dinner and served it up to me and now he's back outside doing a bit more fence work IN THE DARK! Oh I'm a very lucky yet lazy turtle :blush: Best sort myself out or karma will get me :shock:
> 
> Treat him on Saturday. :flower:Click to expand...

Good idea...must think of something nice :-k


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you!
> 
> Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, 0240. I can't wait to see your announcement on the thread. :happydance: I think my little olive may be a boy but I am concerned it's just wishful thinking. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It's official...I am a bad and lazy wife :blush:
> 
> Since I came in I've been on B&B, watched some telly and eaten dinner. What has OH done? He came in LATER than me, then emptied all the bins and tied up the recycling, then he went outside and mended a bit of the fence, came back in and made dinner and served it up to me and now he's back outside doing a bit more fence work IN THE DARK! Oh I'm a very lucky yet lazy turtle :blush: Best sort myself out or karma will get me :shock:
> 
> Treat him on Saturday. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea...must think of something nice :-kClick to expand...

Sleeping in, breakfast in bed, day out doing something he would like...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you!
> 
> Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 0240. I can't wait to see your announcement on the thread. :happydance: I think my little olive may be a boy but I am concerned it's just wishful thinking. :shrug:Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe not :shrug: Did you have a hunch with the girls?


----------



## HollyMonkey

They are some holy factoids Molly! LO was born on a Sunday:shrug: I might try dung after this one since I don't want hormonal contraception ever again.
Yay for your industrious husband Kit, and your scan:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you!
> 
> Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 0240. I can't wait to see your announcement on the thread. :happydance: I think my little olive may be a boy but I am concerned it's just wishful thinking. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe not :shrug: Did you have a hunch with the girls?Click to expand...

I wanted my oldest to be a boy so badly that I didn't consider the possibility that she could be a girl. :haha: With my youngest, I knew she was a girl.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the great mascara debate rages between me and my friends..not only reagrding brand but even colour. I'm a jet black gal myself but a couple of my friends think that's too severe :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the great mascara debate rages between me and my friends..not only reagrding brand but even colour. I'm a jet black gal myself but a couple of my friends think that's too severe :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Black definitely:thumbup: Think audrey hepburnClick to expand...
> 
> 
> WORD! My sister insists on brown mascara and I always tell her to be a proper grown up and wear black!
> 
> Dior is THE best mascara -Diorshow is lush. I absolutely LOVE Make up and you really do get what you pay for so I always go for nice brandsClick to expand...

Cheap make up is the worst, I once bought a really cheap mascara and it smelt of turps and was like putting paint on my eyes, it probably was just that. Hideous. I'll look at Diorshow when I go shopping at the weekend with my mum for wedding stuff:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you!
> 
> Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 0240. I can't wait to see your announcement on the thread. :happydance: I think my little olive may be a boy but I am concerned it's just wishful thinking. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe not :shrug: Did you have a hunch with the girls?Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted my oldest to be a boy so badly that I didn't consider the possibility that she could be a girl. :haha: With my youngest, I knew she was a girl.Click to expand...

With LO I had a hunch from straight away she was a girl, with this one I hunch boy already. Weird isn't it?:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

At least Molly if you do have another girl it doesn't matter so long as Trin has another boy, coz you can just swap:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> They are some holy factoids Molly! LO was born on a Sunday:shrug: I might try dung after this one since I don't want hormonal contraception ever again.
> Yay for your industrious husband Kit, and your scan:happydance:

Hmm, re the dung...do you think you just smear it all over so your OH won't come anywhere near you? (in every sense of the word:winkwink:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi all :hi: just finished applying for our passports and now I'm at home. feels weird to be home at 3pm... wish i could do it more often


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you!
> 
> Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 0240. I can't wait to see your announcement on the thread. :happydance: I think my little olive may be a boy but I am concerned it's just wishful thinking. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe not :shrug: Did you have a hunch with the girls?Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted my oldest to be a boy so badly that I didn't consider the possibility that she could be a girl. :haha: With my youngest, I knew she was a girl.Click to expand...

I'm not sure that part of my hunch is about balancing off my OH's strong desire for a girl, what I mean is, if I keep saying it's a boy, it'll be less disappointing for him if it is indeed a boy. Does that make sense? :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pictures time. Crochet balls I made for Hollinka. The banished dog after eating nappy poo. Just as well LO doesn't know how to open french windows, or he wouldn't have stayed out on the patio for long:haha:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









003-1.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new mummy2010

evening all had busy day ..........my grandma and grandad remarried today!!! was a big family secret so i could'nt tell till today sorry !!

Hope your all well have i missed much?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you!
> 
> Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 0240. I can't wait to see your announcement on the thread. :happydance: I think my little olive may be a boy but I am concerned it's just wishful thinking. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe not :shrug: Did you have a hunch with the girls?Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted my oldest to be a boy so badly that I didn't consider the possibility that she could be a girl. :haha: With my youngest, I knew she was a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> With LO I had a hunch from straight away she was a girl, with this one I hunch boy already. Weird isn't it?:fool:Click to expand...

Interestingly, my friend has 2 LO's (third due tomorrow:happydance:) and she was completely wrong both times...swore blind her son was a girl and her daughter was a boy! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> They are some holy factoids Molly! LO was born on a Sunday:shrug: I might try dung after this one since I don't want hormonal contraception ever again.
> Yay for your industrious husband Kit, and your scan:happydance:
> 
> Hmm, re the dung...do you think you just smear it all over so your OH won't come anywhere near you? (in every sense of the word:winkwink:)Click to expand...

I thought I might simply plug it up my vagina during my fertile period so it will block sperm entering the cervix.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi all :hi: just finished applying for our passports and now I'm at home. feels weird to be home at 3pm... wish i could do it more often

Hellooooooo Newbieeee doobeeeeeeee dooooooooo :wave:

How the heck are you? I sincerely hope you're going to relax with your oh so precious extra time?? Enjoy it!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Pictures time. Crochet balls I made for Hollinka. The banished dog after eating nappy poo. Just as well LO doesn't know how to open french windows, or he wouldn't have stayed out on the patio for long:haha:

Oooo, LO isn't happy with you for putting poo face on the patio eh? :nope:

Clever girl as usual with your crochet balls...what's inside them? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hi: just finished applying for our passports and now I'm at home. feels weird to be home at 3pm... wish i could do it more often
> 
> Hellooooooo Newbieeee doobeeeeeeee dooooooooo :wave:
> 
> How the heck are you? I sincerely hope you're going to relax with your oh so precious extra time?? Enjoy it!Click to expand...

Hi Newbie!!! I'm just off to bed:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> evening all had busy day ..........my grandma and grandad remarried today!!! was a big family secret so i could'nt tell till today sorry !!
> 
> Hope your all well have i missed much?

Hello lovely :hi:

That's great news, very uplifting! How romantic too :cloud9: Were they divorced?

EDIT..That may seem like a stoopid question but I wasn't sure if you meant they did the whole renewal of vows type thing :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> They are some holy factoids Molly! LO was born on a Sunday:shrug: I might try dung after this one since I don't want hormonal contraception ever again.
> Yay for your industrious husband Kit, and your scan:happydance:
> 
> Hmm, re the dung...do you think you just smear it all over so your OH won't come anywhere near you? (in every sense of the word:winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I might simply plug it up my vagina during my fertile period so it will block sperm entering the cervix.Click to expand...

..or not :shock:

I'll stick to smearing :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pictures time. Crochet balls I made for Hollinka. The banished dog after eating nappy poo. Just as well LO doesn't know how to open french windows, or he wouldn't have stayed out on the patio for long:haha:
> 
> Oooo, LO isn't happy with you for putting poo face on the patio eh? :nope:
> 
> Clever girl as usual with your crochet balls...what's inside them? :shrug:Click to expand...

Poo face:rofl: She was indeed a bit upset by his whimpering and scratching at the window, she stayed with him by the window all the time he was there:awww:

Balloons filled with rice.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight all:kiss::hugs:

Sleep tight xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> :rofl:
> 
> "Holy factoids"...how very 70's batman of you!! KAPOW!!!
> 
> Thanks Molly :flower:
> 
> ...drinking pee..indeed rather disgusting :sick:
> 
> One can only imagine what one would do to utilise THAT contraceptive!! :shock:

i think i'd opt to abstain :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight Holly...sleep well m'love :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> evening all had busy day ..........my grandma and grandad remarried today!!! was a big family secret so i could'nt tell till today sorry !!
> 
> Hope your all well have i missed much?
> 
> Hello lovely :hi:
> 
> That's great news, very uplifting! How romantic too :cloud9: Were they divorced?Click to expand...

yes long story family hey:shrug:was nice enough :happydance:and day off work:cloud9:dinnerb out then spinning tonight, shattered now:sleep:

What a naughty poopy dog he he!!:haha:

well be back in morning before work ladies for proper catch up:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

night Bethany night all zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight newmummy :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> evening all had busy day ..........my grandma and grandad remarried today!!! was a big family secret so i could'nt tell till today sorry !!
> 
> Hope your all well have i missed much?

how romantic :wedding:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good night Holly! Thanks for the pics of LO and poopy pup!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hi: just finished applying for our passports and now I'm at home. feels weird to be home at 3pm... wish i could do it more often
> 
> Hellooooooo Newbieeee doobeeeeeeee dooooooooo :wave:
> 
> How the heck are you? I sincerely hope you're going to relax with your oh so precious extra time?? Enjoy it!Click to expand...

I'm all by my lonesome :dohh: We were like ships passing in the post office :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you!
> 
> Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 0240. I can't wait to see your announcement on the thread. :happydance: I think my little olive may be a boy but I am concerned it's just wishful thinking. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe not :shrug: Did you have a hunch with the girls?Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted my oldest to be a boy so badly that I didn't consider the possibility that she could be a girl. :haha: With my youngest, I knew she was a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> With LO I had a hunch from straight away she was a girl, with this one I hunch boy already. Weird isn't it?:fool:Click to expand...
> 
> Interestingly, my friend has 2 LO's (third due tomorrow:happydance:) and she was completely wrong both times...swore blind her son was a girl and her daughter was a boy! :haha:Click to expand...

What is she having this time? I hope she refrained from guessing this time :haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly...you ever tried this? There are those who really think there's something in this...what does it say for you?

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html


----------



## newbie_ttc

Howdy Kit :howdy: U may have answered this question before but what do u do for a living?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- 8 MORE DAYS!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I know!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is it? Has Holly predicted a nub guess yet? It'll be fun to see if she's right. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's at 10.40am which is some ungodly hour for you!
> 
> Holly hath spaketh....she decreed my bubba will be a blue bubba...and everyone else says the same!! I think it's a boy too but it's just a hunch rather than a skilled nub guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 0240. I can't wait to see your announcement on the thread. :happydance: I think my little olive may be a boy but I am concerned it's just wishful thinking. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe not :shrug: Did you have a hunch with the girls?Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted my oldest to be a boy so badly that I didn't consider the possibility that she could be a girl. :haha: With my youngest, I knew she was a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> With LO I had a hunch from straight away she was a girl, with this one I hunch boy already. Weird isn't it?:fool:Click to expand...
> 
> Interestingly, my friend has 2 LO's (third due tomorrow:happydance:) and she was completely wrong both times...swore blind her son was a girl and her daughter was a boy! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> What is she having this time? I hope she refrained from guessing this time :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Yes, she's given up the guessing for sure! This time it's a girl, as they found out at the 20 week scan :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Howdy Kit :howdy: U may have answered this question before but what do u do for a living?

I'm not sure if I have or not..but my official title is a Risk Manager. I work for a finance company and deal with any issues that threaten the integrity of the business. Clear as mud? :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

along the lines of audit?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:

Ahh, you'd like a boy for your first born then?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:
> 
> Ahh, you'd like a boy for your first born then?Click to expand...

:thumbup: I'd be content with all boys but at the very least I'd like the 1st one to be a boy so big brother can protect his sister :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> along the lines of audit?

Yes, it can be audit orientated but I also deal with fraud and compliance breaches, meet with regulators, travel round much of the UK delivering seminars on legislative changes etc. It's very varied and never dull! The last day or so was spent training some new recruits...I LOVE doing that the most :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:
> 
> Ahh, you'd like a boy for your first born then?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I'd be content with all boys but at the very least I'd like the 1st one to be a boy so big brother can protect his sister :grr:Click to expand...

How interesting that both you and Molly say the same thing as Molly had the notion that her first would be a boy and was so in love with the thought of her first being the one to look out for the younger ones :thumbup: It's a nice idea :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

sounds interesting... being varied is the best b/c i often feel burned out on my job. Same s(tuff), different day


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:
> 
> Ahh, you'd like a boy for your first born then?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I'd be content with all boys but at the very least I'd like the 1st one to be a boy so big brother can protect his sister :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting that both you and Molly say the same thing as Molly had the notion that her first would be a boy and was so in love with the thought of her first being the one to look out for the younger ones :thumbup: It's a nice idea :cloud9:Click to expand...

i guess for me it comes from having an older brother, although i was the one doing all the protecting :haha: for me to be as scrawny I was, i was fearless!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> sounds interesting... being varied is the best b/c i often feel burned out on my job. Same s(tuff), different day

Have you been in your current position long?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:
> 
> Ahh, you'd like a boy for your first born then?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I'd be content with all boys but at the very least I'd like the 1st one to be a boy so big brother can protect his sister :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting that both you and Molly say the same thing as Molly had the notion that her first would be a boy and was so in love with the thought of her first being the one to look out for the younger ones :thumbup: It's a nice idea :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> i guess for me it comes from having an older brother, although i was the one doing all the protecting :haha: for me to be as scrawny I was, i was fearless!Click to expand...

:haha: GIRL POWER!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

computer just crapped out on me :shrug:

anywho, i've been in taxes for 5 1/2 years but employed by my current job for 2 years (on tomorrow actually). my current and former employers used to be the same company so a lot of the processes are similar


----------



## kit_cat

Would you consider moving or do you feel it's better the devil you know?


----------



## newbie_ttc

moving to another career path or just moving to another city?


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry, I meant moving to another job..maybe another company? You just seem to work so hard where you are?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> They are some holy factoids Molly! LO was born on a Sunday:shrug: I might try dung after this one since I don't want hormonal contraception ever again.
> Yay for your industrious husband Kit, and your scan:happydance:
> 
> Hmm, re the dung...do you think you just smear it all over so your OH won't come anywhere near you? (in every sense of the word:winkwink:)Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
You made me laugh out loud :D


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pictures time. Crochet balls I made for Hollinka. The banished dog after eating nappy poo. Just as well LO doesn't know how to open french windows, or he wouldn't have stayed out on the patio for long:haha:
> 
> Oooo, LO isn't happy with you for putting poo face on the patio eh? :nope:
> 
> Clever girl as usual with your crochet balls...what's inside them? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Poo face:rofl: She was indeed a bit upset by his whimpering and scratching at the window, she stayed with him by the window all the time he was there:awww:
> 
> Balloons filled with rice.Click to expand...

That is sooo fun! I love the little crochet balls!
Will you share the stitch pattern??? I'm obsessed with crochet, I tell you! Obsessed!!
I made some cute mary jane slippers for my friend. They are adorable. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

not really kit. I do enjoy what i do. the higher up the corporate ladder i climb the less taxing (no pun intended) it will be. sounds crazy doesn't it? the lower ranked ppl on the team are responsible for the dirty ground work. Higher ups review and analyze more.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> not really kit. I do enjoy what i do. the higher up the corporate ladder i climb the less taxing (no pun intended) it will be. sounds crazy doesn't it? the lower ranked ppl on the team are responsible for the dirty ground work. Higher ups review and analyze more.

Well, in that case it will be worth the blood, sweat and tears...as long as there are opportunities :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, it's time for me to go to the land of nod :sleep:

Good day/afternoon/night one and all, catch you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I totally respect and am in awe of you busy working Turtles!!
I positively despise working. In the ten years I've been of working age I've had 15 jobs. And I took two years off to go to massage school. I just get so burned out with anything I do and I'm a total push over so people end up making me do a whole bunch of stuff I don't want to do in the first place... 
I like this job of Housewife the best. :)
Oh, I was a game tester for XBOX for a few months (before my contract ran out) and I REALLY enjoyed that. That was the best. I'd do that again. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

rest well kit! lovely chatting with u dear :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> I totally respect and am in awe of you busy working Turtles!!
> I positively despise working. In the ten years I've been of working age I've had 15 jobs. And I took two years off to go to massage school. I just get so burned out with anything I do and I'm a total push over so people end up making me do a whole bunch of stuff I don't want to do in the first place...
> I like this job of Housewife the best. :)
> Oh, I was a game tester for XBOX for a few months (before my contract ran out) and I REALLY enjoyed that. That was the best. I'd do that again. :)

thanks luna! i'd love to trade places with you! being home in the day time really makes me feel this way! there's just not enough hours in the day to accomplish things around the house without kids so i can't imagine how it will get done when the kids do come


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:
> 
> Ahh, you'd like a boy for your first born then?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I'd be content with all boys but at the very least I'd like the 1st one to be a boy so big brother can protect his sister :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting that both you and Molly say the same thing as Molly had the notion that her first would be a boy and was so in love with the thought of her first being the one to look out for the younger ones :thumbup: It's a nice idea :cloud9:Click to expand...

I think it's a sold idea from society.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:
> 
> Ahh, you'd like a boy for your first born then?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I'd be content with all boys but at the very least I'd like the 1st one to be a boy so big brother can protect his sister :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting that both you and Molly say the same thing as Molly had the notion that her first would be a boy and was so in love with the thought of her first being the one to look out for the younger ones :thumbup: It's a nice idea :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> i guess for me it comes from having an older brother, although i was the one doing all the protecting :haha: for me to be as scrawny I was, i was fearless!Click to expand...

I'm the oldest. I guess it works because I am such the responsible one but... I always wanted a big brother to look to. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

*KIT!* The gender predictor site says that my oldest should have been a boy, my youngest a girl, and this one a boy. :shrug: What you make of that?


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie, Luna :wave:

Sleep well Kittykins. Guard that mango well from my sleepwalking. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Everyone is gone... :( Tumbleweed city...


----------



## Mollykins

*taps foot and looks at watch*


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I totally respect and am in awe of you busy working Turtles!!
> I positively despise working. In the ten years I've been of working age I've had 15 jobs. And I took two years off to go to massage school. I just get so burned out with anything I do and I'm a total push over so people end up making me do a whole bunch of stuff I don't want to do in the first place...
> I like this job of Housewife the best. :)
> Oh, I was a game tester for XBOX for a few months (before my contract ran out) and I REALLY enjoyed that. That was the best. I'd do that again. :)
> 
> thanks luna! i'd love to trade places with you! being home in the day time really makes me feel this way! there's just not enough hours in the day to accomplish things around the house without kids so i can't imagine how it will get done when the kids do comeClick to expand...

Yeah, I'm not sure how people do it! I think that's where the term 'Super Mom' (Trin!!) comes from. I'd never be able to work and get stuff done. I hardly get stuff done as it is!! LOL.


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Molly! I am here! :)


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Luna! :wave: How are you lovey.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh poop, you are gone again.


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry! Poppin' in and out. 

I'm doing well! Got my room painting finished. just need to touch up a few places in the bathroom. I can't wait for it all to be put together!! :)

How are you??


----------



## LunaLady

And now you're gone, so sorry! I'm really cold today and I'm going to go snuggle on the couch with my kitties. And watch Ellen. And crochet. :)


----------



## Mollykins

I'm not gone, I just popped over to First Tri. :) I'm doing well... waiting for my OH to come home. I feel self conscious and needy today. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

:hugs: Molly!
Got caught up on my xbox game... Kingdom for Keiflings. :haha:

My dad put a new windshield on my car today! YAY! It's so pretty and shiny and new!

I'm just freezing today...

CD11 for me... pretty boring. Going to get some OPK tomorrow in anticipation of my Valentine's Day baby making... DH is SO excited. ;)


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi luna :hi:

do you know what cycle day you normally O on?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> *taps foot and looks at watch*

Sorry! i actually fell asleep with the computer in my lap! :haha: Almost slept thru my class :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Sorry! Poppin' in and out.
> 
> I'm doing well! Got my room painting finished. just need to touch up a few places in the bathroom. I can't wait for it all to be put together!! :)
> 
> How are you??

can't wait to see the finished product :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> hi luna :hi:
> 
> do you know what cycle day you normally O on?

I'm not really sure... I suspect the usual CD13-15 ish. The cycles I've been charting though have been really wonky. That's why I want to try the OPKs! :D



newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sorry! Poppin' in and out.
> 
> I'm doing well! Got my room painting finished. just need to touch up a few places in the bathroom. I can't wait for it all to be put together!! :)
> 
> How are you??
> 
> can't wait to see the finished product :thumbup:Click to expand...

I can't wait for it to be done so I can show you!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

sigh. I keep missing chatty turtles. Aww well... my redvines and I are doing just fine... never you mind... :-=


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> sigh. I keep missing chatty turtles. Aww well... my redvines and I are doing just fine... never you mind... :-=

:awww:

Turning in early tonight. DH feels a cold coming on....!! NO COLDS DURING O TIME. [-X

Good night, Turtles!

Good morning, Turtles! :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 

God kit your job actually sounds interesting ..... Mine can be so boring ...... I am the person everyone comes to if there is an issue as I know the systems so well .... Thats my fav thing ! Figuring out problems ... How very sad of me. 

I love mornings at the mo... It's the best time of the day ! I don't feel sick and I can stuff my breakie in !!! 

Glad the interview went went jaynie ....

And I want a one of them
Dem balls hollymonkeypreggopants ....


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pictures time. Crochet balls I made for Hollinka. The banished dog after eating nappy poo. Just as well LO doesn't know how to open french windows, or he wouldn't have stayed out on the patio for long:haha:
> 
> Oooo, LO isn't happy with you for putting poo face on the patio eh? :nope:
> 
> Clever girl as usual with your crochet balls...what's inside them? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Poo face:rofl: She was indeed a bit upset by his whimpering and scratching at the window, she stayed with him by the window all the time he was there:awww:
> 
> Balloons filled with rice.Click to expand...
> 
> That is sooo fun! I love the little crochet balls!
> Will you share the stitch pattern??? I'm obsessed with crochet, I tell you! Obsessed!!
> I made some cute mary jane slippers for my friend. They are adorable. :)Click to expand...

Sure, it just came from a free leaflet in a shop near the crochet threads, and it's in French but I'll do a translation later on today that should be there when you wake up!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> IF i conceived this cycle it will be a boy :yipee:
> 
> Ahh, you'd like a boy for your first born then?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I'd be content with all boys but at the very least I'd like the 1st one to be a boy so big brother can protect his sister :grr:Click to expand...

Boys scare me a bit, they have SUCH BIG FEET! Even my dss at the still tender age of 10 has shoes that frighten me. As for the 14yr old...it looks like a pair of boats sitting by the back door :wacko: At least Hollinka will never have ginormous smelly trainers.

Interesting what you guys were saying last night about boys and girls. I have a big bro and a big sis:hugs: Spoilt me. My big sis is more 'responsible' protective and fab for talking about life issues, relationships and babies with. My big brother I suppose would have dealt with any bullies at primary school for me, but not half as effectively as my sis would have done!:trouble: I agree with Molly that society sells the myth of a big brother a bit. Both my bro and sis still seem to think I'm still about 8yrs old though, so the roles really do stick for life:wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Can I but in ???

I have 2 older brothers..... My middle brother is my mums
Baby (her words) even though I am the youngest .... He wouldn't stick up for me ! He would send my mum in 

I am very similar to my eldest brother .. He has never looked after me though .... Continues to beat me up but I am more sensible than him ??? Go figure


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Crunchie:flower: Morning Jaynie:flower:

Enjoy your brekko Crunchie!

I had scary dreams that I was on my skinny 8kg racing bike but with Holly in the baby seat and it was really unstable and we had to come from a slip road onto the motorway and then cross the motorway:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya girls... 

Just catching up :flower: wasn't really on last night! I had a stonking headache and toothache and couldn't gather the energy to :sex: annnnnnd then I got *another* high on the CBFM which is not altogether a bad thing I will have to get to it tonight :-k I do have a rather promising looking 'dip' today but then I could be waiting til CD19 now :shrug: who knows? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Can I but in ???
> 
> I have 2 older brothers..... My middle brother is my mums
> Baby (her words) even though I am the youngest .... He wouldn't stick up for me ! He would send my mum in
> 
> I am very similar to my eldest brother .. He has never looked after me though .... Continues to beat me up but I am more sensible than him ??? Go figure

oops I've just realised that was a bit insensitive what I said about the big feet:blush: Bet yours don't smell like my dss' do though:haha:

You could have done with a big sis then, to help your mum out with the 'sticking up for you' work!
You're team yellow aren't you Crunch?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I always got a dip before O:thumbup: Better go, dinky feet here has finished her breakfast and is loudly demanding release from the high chair....


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Can I but in ???
> 
> I have 2 older brothers..... My middle brother is my mums
> Baby (her words) even though I am the youngest .... He wouldn't stick up for me ! He would send my mum in
> 
> I am very similar to my eldest brother .. He has never looked after me though .... Continues to beat me up but I am more sensible than him ??? Go figure

I have lots of opinions on this too as the oldest I don't think it matters if you are a girl or a boy and you just look out for your kid sister/brother (I have a brother too you know but he is a half :cry: and lives in London and what's more supports Chelsea :growlmad:). I think that girls as a breed are more loyal towards *family* anyway me and my sister are genuinely friends same with my mum and my aunt etc etc and the men/boys are more about their friends :shrug:... I'm genuinely not bothered, if I do get pregnant, if the first is :pink: or :blue: and I am team yellow too :thumbup: if I get there I am anyway!


----------



## Crunchie

Regarding the feet issue it is a slight concern due to dh gargantuan feet ... What if my baby can't be born becuase it's huge frankenfeet are to large ???? 

Hahahahahah ! Indeed I am team yellow 

Jaynie I hate chelsea !


----------



## Crunchie

Yippeeee jaynie team yellow !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

It's all about team yellow! I sooo don't wanna know I almost want to show defiance you see ladies everyone I know I has gone to find they are having what they want to have and I have seen real upset from being able to know... I just think too that labour's gonna be hard and all that pushing might be even more 'exciting' when you don't know what you are having! 

Who do ya support Crunch? I can't believe it I mean I knew he wouldn't support Liverpool but I could have handled Fulham better (they are also close to him in London I think)... I'm a liverpool fan :thumbup: (I had great banter about the Torres stuff with my bro)... Are you stuffing your face?


----------



## firstbaby25

8 weeks is a milestone Crunch! :yipee: are you part of the club with same day tickers?


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> 8 weeks is a milestone Crunch! :yipee: are you part of the club with same day tickers?

I know I am v excited about seeing a raspberry tomorrow ! 

I am a spurs fan, my family are from north London but dh is west ham
..... Poor west ham


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hey Molly...you ever tried this? There are those who really think there's something in this...what does it say for you?
> 
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html

:shrug:It won't work for me:cry:, the bit where i find out my chinese age and lunar month:shrug:


How is everyone today? On the bro/sis debate im the eldest of us all i have a sister who came along when i was 7, a step brother who came along when i was 9 and another brother when i was 10 !!

I want my scan to come already im despareado to know wht my bubba is:thumbup:, hoe everyone is well :hugs:work soon for me:growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

my middle name is chelsea!! my dad is a big fan it was very nearly my first name but mum put her foot down!!


----------



## new mummy2010

oh tumbleweed oh tumbleweed .......... high ho its off to work i go !!!catch you at lunch time hopefully ladies


----------



## firstbaby25

My uncle and cousin are from Potters bar and they are both spurs fans.. When I worked in barnet they all supported Arsenal. It looks like I have missed you all :flower:

I am off to get dressed and go to town with my nana :D I just had an odd breakfast but it was delicious - toasted cheese, tomato, lettuce and red onion chutney :munch: :munch:

Catch you later Turtle Doves :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just having a snack of wholewheat crackers and cheese, would love choccy biccies but not allowed:growlmad: Your breakfast sounds yummo jaynie.

Chinese thing wouldn't work for me either new mummy:shrug:

Just had a bath to relieve my backache which I've had for a few days now, it hurts more when I sit down so won't stay long here. Didn't have this with LO, hope it's nothing 'sinister', as Adam would say:haha: I keep telling myself "every pregnancy is different" and I don't remember backache with my mc so trying not to worry about it. Plus I spend the day stooping to pick up toys and baby so maybe that combined with the relaxin is what's causing it:shrug:* Trin* you might have some insight?:flower:

have fun with your nan Jaynie:hugs:

I have zero interest in football:football:


----------



## firstbaby25

To be fair it was delicious...

I didn't mention that my house sitting comes with a lazy teenager? No I didn't! It does. He was late for college this morning if he even went...

Get some heat pads? Better than pain killers...


----------



## firstbaby25

PS Adaa has a sinister finger at the minute :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> To be fair it was delicious...
> 
> I didn't mention that my house sitting comes with a lazy teenager? No I didn't! It does. He was late for college this morning if he even went...
> 
> Get some heat pads? Better than pain killers...

Well I don't seem to need either, so long as I don't sit down!! I just went to do the laundry in the basement :hangwashing:and after a few seconds of being up and moving it went away, and now I'm sitting down again it's back!

And on the subject of :laundry: boys underpants are scary too, I can't tell my 14yr old's underpants from dh's now :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> PS Adaa has a sinister finger at the minute :haha:

Tell him from me that there are shocking statistics for sinister fingers, 98% of sinister finger cases end in immediate amputation. And that's if you're lucky.. :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Adam has scary feet too! They are totally flat - I can't resist looking at his footprints its weird, plus he is a size UK 12 :shock: we can't get him shoes in shops just like crunch the other day Adam said 'they'll definitely have big feet' I am a size 7 so not small! :haha:... His mum gets his dad's and adam's underwear mixed up too :haha:

His dad says stuff like that to adam all the time when he goes off on one about something or other he says, 'I had a friend at school who had that, dead now' :haha:. He's trapped it and it's all gone black :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm off out now! Well I need to shower :S I have left it far too late again! 

I am on a bus adventure... I will be back later turtle lovers :flower: hope you are all having FAB - U - LOUS Tuesday's :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Goooooooood morning turtletons :flower:

Ahh, a day working from 'ome...lets me catch up and feel organised again :thumbup:

Hope everyone is hunky dory today...I think my bump might be popping out a bit more but I'll wait a while before posting another pic so you'll hopefully see a significant difference :thumbup:

Laters Turts :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> *KIT!* The gender predictor site says that my oldest should have been a boy, my youngest a girl, and this one a boy. :shrug: What you make of that?

:haha: How odd...do you think there was some terrible mistake? :winkwink: It says I'm on for a boy!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> God kit your job actually sounds interesting ..... Mine can be so boring ...... I am the person everyone comes to if there is an issue as I know the systems so well .... Thats my fav thing ! Figuring out problems ... How very sad of me.
> 
> I love mornings at the mo... It's the best time of the day ! I don't feel sick and I can stuff my breakie in !!!
> 
> Glad the interview went went jaynie ....
> 
> And I want a one of them
> Dem balls hollymonkeypreggopants ....

Hello Crunchster :wave:

Yes, my job is pretty interesting but sometimes very full on. You sound like a wee whizz when it comes to your job! :thumbup:

Hope you enjoyed brekkie :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning Crunchie:flower: Morning Jaynie:flower:
> 
> Enjoy your brekko Crunchie!
> 
> I had scary dreams that I was on my skinny 8kg racing bike but with Holly in the baby seat and it was really unstable and we had to come from a slip road onto the motorway and then cross the motorway:wacko:

:shock: Sounds very action movie!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya girls...
> 
> Just catching up :flower: wasn't really on last night! I had a stonking headache and toothache and couldn't gather the energy to :sex: annnnnnd then I got *another* high on the CBFM which is not altogether a bad thing I will have to get to it tonight :-k I do have a rather promising looking 'dip' today but then I could be waiting til CD19 now :shrug: who knows? :shrug:

Hello Jaynie,

Hope you're back on top after your "sinister" evening of headachery and toothachery :(

Any news on the job yet?? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Regarding the feet issue it is a slight concern due to dh gargantuan feet ... What if my baby can't be born becuase it's huge frankenfeet are to large ????
> 
> Hahahahahah ! Indeed I am team yellow
> 
> Jaynie I hate chelsea !

Oooo, maybe it will swim back "upstream" using it's powerful flipper type feet?? :shock::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Molly...you ever tried this? There are those who really think there's something in this...what does it say for you?
> 
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html
> 
> :shrug:It won't work for me:cry:, the bit where i find out my chinese age and lunar month:shrug:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? On the bro/sis debate im the eldest of us all i have a sister who came along when i was 7, a step brother who came along when i was 9 and another brother when i was 10 !!
> 
> I want my scan to come already im despareado to know wht my bubba is:thumbup:, hoe everyone is well :hugs:work soon for me:growlmad:Click to expand...


Hi newmummy :hi:

I don't know why that link won't work properly....try this just for fun...

https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just having a snack of wholewheat crackers and cheese, would love choccy biccies but not allowed:growlmad: Your breakfast sounds yummo jaynie.
> 
> Chinese thing wouldn't work for me either new mummy:shrug:
> 
> Just had a bath to relieve my backache which I've had for a few days now, it hurts more when I sit down so won't stay long here. Didn't have this with LO, hope it's nothing 'sinister', as Adam would say:haha: I keep telling myself "every pregnancy is different" and I don't remember backache with my mc so trying not to worry about it. Plus I spend the day stooping to pick up toys and baby so maybe that combined with the relaxin is what's causing it:shrug:* Trin* you might have some insight?:flower:
> 
> have fun with your nan Jaynie:hugs:
> 
> I have zero interest in football:football:

Holly...maybe your sore back isn't even pregnanacy related :shrug: Or maybe it's just everything starting to change causing you aches and pains? I think I may have had the odd twinge earlier on but not as bad as you I don't think.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> PS Adaa has a sinister finger at the minute :haha:
> 
> Tell him from me that there are shocking statistics for sinister fingers, 98% of sinister finger cases end in immediate amputation. And that's if you're lucky.. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah, and I heard that once sinister fingers fall off..there's no saying what else might fall off too :shock: It's true! :^o


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my..pages and pages of me talking to myself...I should worry :blush: Mr Weed isn't even joining me today..he's off watching porn :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HOLLY!!!! 

:cry:Awwwww, look what just came in the post today!!!!

Thank you so much for this beautiful and thoughtful gift. The necklace charm makes a beautiful, tinkly, yet soft, bell noise and it's just the thing for a disgruntled :baby:

Thanks so much for the gorgeous pic and delightful accompanying note. I shall treasure it all for always :cloud9:

:hugs::kiss:

PS Your writing is beautiful :flower:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0200.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HOLLY!!!!
> 
> :cry:Awwwww, look what just came in the post today!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for this beautiful and thoughtful gift. The necklace charm makes a beautiful, tinkly, yet soft, bell noise and it's just the thing for a disgruntled :baby:
> 
> Thanks so much for the gorgeous pic and delightful accompanying note. I shall treasure it all for always :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:
> 
> PS Your writing is beautiful :flower:

That's alright Kit, glad you like it!:hugs:

When you other turtles get to mango stage you too may have a small gift arrive in the post :flower: I've already got something for Crunchie, you'll have to be patient though Crunch :winkwink:
Jaynie's got ttc tea (still not arrived?:growlmad:) and Sarachka's present is really the blanket for her orphans at the moment:baby: I'll get round to all of you eventually!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I are off to our puppet show in a mo, bet she's terrified and just cries:cry: And first stop town hall to deliver what I hope is the last of the marriage documents...

Have a lovely afternoon all:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN! this is you...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/entrainement-gym-45.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Ooo, sounds fab :thumbup: Did you ever get round to your puppet show?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ooo, sounds fab :thumbup: Did you ever get round to your puppet show?

:blush: It's still on my unrealistically long list. 
Dh grumbled at me about not keeping my new year resolution of keeping my side of the bedroom tidy so I said to him don't worry, I'll just cross it off the list :tease:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!!!!
> 
> :cry:Awwwww, look what just came in the post today!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for this beautiful and thoughtful gift. The necklace charm makes a beautiful, tinkly, yet soft, bell noise and it's just the thing for a disgruntled :baby:
> 
> Thanks so much for the gorgeous pic and delightful accompanying note. I shall treasure it all for always :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:
> 
> PS Your writing is beautiful :flower:
> 
> That's alright Kit, glad you like it!:hugs:
> 
> When you other turtles get to mango stage you too may have a small gift arrive in the post :flower: I've already got something for Crunchie, you'll have to be patient though Crunch :winkwink:
> Jaynie's got ttc tea (still not arrived?:growlmad:) and Sarachka's present is really the blanket for her orphans at the moment:baby: I'll get round to all of you eventually!!Click to expand...

:cry: ill never get a gift :cry: 
:nope:pretty sure im out this month as my painful preaf cramping has arrived was going to buy some cheapie tests but i dont see the point now:growlmad:it hurts so much :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

byeeeeeeeeeeee:wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!!!!
> 
> :cry:Awwwww, look what just came in the post today!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for this beautiful and thoughtful gift. The necklace charm makes a beautiful, tinkly, yet soft, bell noise and it's just the thing for a disgruntled :baby:
> 
> Thanks so much for the gorgeous pic and delightful accompanying note. I shall treasure it all for always :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:
> 
> PS Your writing is beautiful :flower:
> 
> That's alright Kit, glad you like it!:hugs:
> 
> When you other turtles get to mango stage you too may have a small gift arrive in the post :flower: I've already got something for Crunchie, you'll have to be patient though Crunch :winkwink:
> Jaynie's got ttc tea (still not arrived?:growlmad:) and Sarachka's present is really the blanket for her orphans at the moment:baby: I'll get round to all of you eventually!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: ill never get a gift :cry:
> :nope:pretty sure im out this month as my painful preaf cramping has arrived was going to buy some cheapie tests but i dont see the point now:growlmad:it hurts so much :/Click to expand...

Jaynie's not pregnant and she got one :winkwink::hugs:
Stay away witch, hope they're bfp cramps:flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think these are far too strong to be bfp cramps but ill buy some tests anyway and pee on one unless i see blood....which im pretty sure im going to by the end of today...i usually do anyhow...


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all! I'm so sorry for being such a sucky turtle lately!!!!!

Once you've missed a day etc it's really hard to catch up, I feel really lost and out of touch with you all :nope:

Today is my day off and let's just watch me waste it, when really I have 29893849384 things I need to do. I need to take more parcels and turtle letters to the post office, I need to list more things on eBay, I need to shower and washe my hair, the washing up needs doing, hoovering, the dining room needs a tidy .... :shrug:

*HOLLICHKA* Hope the wedding prep is going well, can't wait to receive my invite! I'm browsing hats as we speak ... 

*JAYNOCHKA* Enjoy your day with Nana, are you going to treat her to a cuppa in Marks and Spencer or somewhere?

*KITTEH* Another day working from home, lucky you! I need to read back about what you do bc it sounds interesting!

*HAYLEECHKA* How are you doing this week?

*APRILINKA* Did you catch the new season of 16 & Pregnant? I haven't yet! I need to find it on catch up somewhere and get my fix!!

*Trinity, Molly, Emandi, Ginge, Crunchie, Luna, Moomin, POAS, and everyone else, * https://www.world-of-smilies.com/wos_party/polon.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls...
> 
> Just catching up :flower: wasn't really on last night! I had a stonking headache and toothache and couldn't gather the energy to :sex: annnnnnd then I got *another* high on the CBFM which is not altogether a bad thing I will have to get to it tonight :-k I do have a rather promising looking 'dip' today but then I could be waiting til CD19 now :shrug: who knows? :shrug:
> 
> Hello Jaynie,
> 
> Hope you're back on top after your "sinister" evening of headachery and toothachery :(
> 
> Any news on the job yet?? :shrug:Click to expand...

No news Kit :shrug: i'm a bit relieved cause it wasn't such a good gig... But still if I can't get a job as a mail sorter - I better get preggo fast!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi all :wave: haven't had a chance to catch up yet. Moomin and addie were on my mind this morning b/c we hadn't heard from either one lately. I'm such a worrier. Hope they are ok!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> PS Adaa has a sinister finger at the minute :haha:
> 
> Tell him from me that there are shocking statistics for sinister fingers, 98% of sinister finger cases end in immediate amputation. And that's if you're lucky.. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and I heard that once sinister fingers fall off..there's no saying what else might fall off too :shock: It's true! :^oClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi all :wave: haven't had a chance to catch up yet. Moomin and addie were on my mind this morning b/c we hadn't heard from either one lately. I'm such a worrier. Hope they are ok!

Hello m'love :hi:

Well as far as Moomin is concerned, the :witch: arrived unfortunately :nope:

Addie...I don't know:shrug: I too thought about her and her situation and wondered if there was news. I hope all is ok.

How are you anyway this fine day? No half days today then?


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!!!!
> 
> :cry:Awwwww, look what just came in the post today!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for this beautiful and thoughtful gift. The necklace charm makes a beautiful, tinkly, yet soft, bell noise and it's just the thing for a disgruntled :baby:
> 
> Thanks so much for the gorgeous pic and delightful accompanying note. I shall treasure it all for always :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:
> 
> PS Your writing is beautiful :flower:
> 
> That's alright Kit, glad you like it!:hugs:
> 
> When you other turtles get to mango stage you too may have a small gift arrive in the post :flower: I've already got something for Crunchie, you'll have to be patient though Crunch :winkwink:
> Jaynie's got ttc tea (still not arrived?:growlmad:) and Sarachka's present is really the blanket for her orphans at the moment:baby: I'll get round to all of you eventually!!Click to expand...

No I seen my nan today and I asked about it and she said :nope: I have mail but no parcels and no neighbours have said anything as she did go out on Friday all day and Saturday too... I assume it will be under Royal Mail? You didn't use a courrier or anything?

When I quit smoking I am going to take up crochet and I am going to send my first thing that I make to Holly & Bethany :flower: I have some other plans too but it's hard to get the to fruition on my budget... This is where the smoking will help as I suspect I will get lots of attention and Adam won't be far behind me :-k I am a scheming turtle! I reckon the attention I get for quitting will be too much for him to bear!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, sounds fab :thumbup: Did you ever get round to your puppet show?
> 
> :blush: It's still on my unrealistically long list.
> Dh grumbled at me about not keeping my new year resolution of keeping my side of the bedroom tidy so I said to him don't worry, I'll just cross it off the list :tease:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Y'all! I'm so sorry for being such a sucky turtle lately!!!!!
> 
> Once you've missed a day etc it's really hard to catch up, I feel really lost and out of touch with you all :nope:
> 
> Today is my day off and let's just watch me waste it, when really I have 29893849384 things I need to do. I need to take more parcels and turtle letters to the post office, I need to list more things on eBay, I need to shower and washe my hair, the washing up needs doing, hoovering, the dining room needs a tidy .... :shrug:
> 
> *HOLLICHKA* Hope the wedding prep is going well, can't wait to receive my invite! I'm browsing hats as we speak ...
> 
> *JAYNOCHKA* Enjoy your day with Nana, are you going to treat her to a cuppa in Marks and Spencer or somewhere?
> 
> *KITTEH* Another day working from home, lucky you! I need to read back about what you do bc it sounds interesting!
> 
> *HAYLEECHKA* How are you doing this week?
> 
> *APRILINKA* Did you catch the new season of 16 & Pregnant? I haven't yet! I need to find it on catch up somewhere and get my fix!!
> 
> *Trinity, Molly, Emandi, Ginge, Crunchie, Luna, Moomin, POAS, and everyone else, * https://www.world-of-smilies.com/wos_party/polon.gif

*Sarachka*, lover - I know how you feel, even if I don't have time to comment on this thread I catch up with it *all the time* because I get so out of tune with you guys and I know it's all 'virtual' and whatnot but you are good friends to me and we all chat off topic more often than not... I love us :cloud9:

I had lunch with my nana and my sister a routine that they have had for a while as my sister works in the town centre sometimes I crash their plans and I help her shop afterwards and see her on the bus! I love my Nan a lot and my auntie who I am house sitting for is a housewife so she has *a lot* of time for her Mum so for these 10 days I will be seeing her more as I know she will be missing my auntie heaps. We are going for Sunday lunch and I asked Adam if he would take her to the cemetry too and she was made up! 

Be sure to send a return address :) I actually have a need for the address part of my diary :yipee:

How are you getting on with your 29876653880 things to do today? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit :hi: Newbie! Hope you are well - it actually took me a long time to catch up then because I had so much today... Isn't it lovely that Holly sent you a gift (see earlier post RE: I love us :haha:) what is it? If you don't mind me asking that is? 

I am lost - I have recorded programmes that require a pin for their virgin :shrug: is there a standard number - I doubt that they've changed it? Like 0000? Sarachka you are a virgin lover aren't you? 

Newbie - I was worried about Addie but she has been busy and sometimes no news really is good news :shrug: but she did say the results for the test on bebe will be a while, I think? Anyone remember?


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon turtle doves! :wave:

I had the worst sleep ever. :nope: I really want a "do-over". It's -.5* C (31* F Newbie) here this morning. Brr. 

Can't wait for tomorrow... so many of us change fruits! Ahh, running out of time. I will try to respond to what I've already caught up on when I get back.


----------



## Mollykins

Here's another link to the Chinese gender prediction 

https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## mummyApril

hello all how are you? im slowly getting over my illness but have been in bed all day :/ 
anywhoo i hope you are all good? 
Sara 16 and pregnant is on tonight at 9 i dont know what channel it would be for you though :/ youve only missed one and i must say it bored me a little :O but hopefully tonights will be interesting :) xx


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning!

Sorry your sleep was lousy, Molly. Mine wasn't great either. :(

Getting my room all put back together today! And I've got another set of errands to run... busy busy busy! And my mom is coming over for our weekly walk together and make hummus time. :)

I'm getting some dollartree OPKs today. I hope they work! :)


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, you're such a generous Turtle! So thoughtful! I love the cute little picture of Holly you included in Kit's prezzie! :)


----------



## Mollykins

April- Hope you are back to feeling tip top soon. :flower:

Luna- The dollar store opk's worked for Newbie. Check on page 4 of her TTC journal- she left pics there so you can see what a positive looks like. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Hi everyone, hope you've all had a good day-I have had a very homely day-lots of baking and cleaning :)
Mollykins according to the predictor I'm having a girl...interesting ;) 
Sarachka I hope you made some headway on your huge number of tasks :O 
Jaynie good luck quitting smoking,I did on the 30th dec last year and feel much better (healthwise and financially):happydance:
Hollymonkey I hope the puppet show goes down well
Ginge I had pretty bad cramps and asked people on here for advice they were so strong,so I hope this is the same for you, and Kit how are you liking the slightly less windy weather???It's been pretty bad hasn't it?!
And to everyone else, a big Hello :) :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Here's another link to the Chinese gender prediction
> 
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx?MsdVisit=1

It says Boy for this one for me, in accordance with my extreme hunch!
And said Girl for Holly!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are baby boys nice? :shrug: Mothers of boys please let me know your views:haha:

Holly liked the puppet show, I was pretty surprised! Didn't have a clue what was going on of course but stayed concentrated on them for 45mins! We left early coz I was freezing my crochet balls off in the hall it was in.:cold: I'd been tricked by the pale sunshine into wearing my Converse for the first time this year and my feet were like ice blocks!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> April- Hope you are back to feeling tip top soon. :flower:
> 
> Luna- The dollar store opk's worked for Newbie. Check on page 4 of her TTC journal- she left pics there so you can see what a positive looks like. :thumbup:

Oh, good! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's another link to the Chinese gender prediction
> 
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx?MsdVisit=1
> 
> It says Boy for this one for me, in accordance with my extreme hunch!
> And said Girl for Holly!Click to expand...

Oh, I like this chart! It says I'll have a boy first. :)

And, I did it for me (as in my mom's age and conception month) and it got it right. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sorry your sleep was lousy, Molly. Mine wasn't great either. :(
> 
> Getting my room all put back together today! And I've got another set of errands to run... busy busy busy! And my mom is coming over for our weekly walk together and make hummus time. :)
> 
> I'm getting some dollartree OPKs today. I hope they work! :)

They worked for me. my positive opk was pretty clear, but i followed with a digi just b/c i wanted to see the smiley


----------



## mummyApril

mine says im having a boy too ! my nan and mum also said they think its a boy and they are never usually wrong! 
Holly my mum said boys are horrible lol she had twin boys who were very naughty so i dont blame her lol x


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Sorry your sleep was lousy, Molly. Mine wasn't great either. :(
> 
> Getting my room all put back together today! And I've got another set of errands to run... busy busy busy! And my mom is coming over for our weekly walk together and make hummus time. :)
> 
> I'm getting some dollartree OPKs today. I hope they work! :)
> 
> They worked for me. my positive opk was pretty clear, but i followed with a digi just b/c i wanted to see the smileyClick to expand...

I just looked at your TTC Journal and the pictures. So, it's only positive if the line is as dark as the control? Is that how it works?


----------



## HollyMonkey

If I use my Lunar age which is apparently the one to use, your age plus one I believe, then it's a girl:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> mine says im having a boy too ! my nan and mum also said they think its a boy and they are never usually wrong!
> Holly my mum said boys are horrible lol she had twin boys who were very naughty so i dont blame her lol x

Oh no! I hope I have a nice gentle gay boy who likes knitting


----------



## poas

My lo is 5 now,and I haven't had a problem with him.
I find boys to be much more laid back and less inclined to scream or make a fuss...however watch out when it comes to nappy change...the amount of times Harri 'fountain peed' over my head was ridonkulous!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> If I use my Lunar age which is apparently the one to use, your age plus one I believe, then it's a girl:shrug:

Do you think maybe they already calculate that in the chart's inner workings? Because the one Kit posted yesterday specifically asks for your Chinese age and this one just says age at conception. So maybe they do it for you behind the scenes :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave: haven't had a chance to catch up yet. Moomin and addie were on my mind this morning b/c we hadn't heard from either one lately. I'm such a worrier. Hope they are ok!
> 
> Hello m'love :hi:
> 
> Well as far as Moomin is concerned, the :witch: arrived unfortunately :nope:
> 
> Addie...I don't know:shrug: I too thought about her and her situation and wondered if there was news. I hope all is ok.
> 
> How are you anyway this fine day? No half days today then?Click to expand...

I'm well today kit. full day for me, how nice it would be if i could be like u and work from home. More snow is in our forecast today. should start in an hr and if we're lucky they will close the office early. I will take full advantage if they do even tho home is only 10 minutes away and off the same street! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says im having a boy too ! my nan and mum also said they think its a boy and they are never usually wrong!
> Holly my mum said boys are horrible lol she had twin boys who were very naughty so i dont blame her lol x
> 
> Oh no! I hope I have a nice gentle gay boy who likes knittingClick to expand...

this made me laugh a lot! hahaha im sure they wont be as dreadful as my brothers they are 19 and still meanies! lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's another link to the Chinese gender prediction
> 
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx?MsdVisit=1
> 
> It says Boy for this one for me, in accordance with my extreme hunch!
> And said Girl for Holly!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I like this chart! It says I'll have a boy first. :)
> 
> And, I did it for me (as in my mom's age and conception month) and it got it right. :)Click to expand...

It says I will have a boy if I conceive this cycle and then also I have three girly months coming up :yipee: :yipee: I quoted you because this chart got me and my sister right :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> If I use my Lunar age which is apparently the one to use, your age plus one I believe, then it's a girl:shrug:

oh il see what mine says now then....


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Newbie - I was worried about Addie but she has been busy and sometimes no news really is good news :shrug: but she did say the results for the test on bebe will be a while, I think? Anyone remember?

hi jaynie pooh, your day sounds to be shaping up to be a fab one! :thumbup:

I couldn't remember how soon she could get the test for the bubba, but i think time is of the essence.


----------



## mummyApril

mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone

Bethany glad Holly liked puppet show or at least managed to concentrate through it! 

Mummy April - glad you are feeling better now :flower: bed rest is good! 

:hi: newbie - I forgot you before and Molly too... Sorry guys, forgive me :flower: :serenade:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Bethany glad Holly liked puppet show or at least managed to concentrate through it!
> 
> Mummy April - glad you are feeling better now :flower: bed rest is good!
> 
> :hi: newbie - I forgot you before and Molly too... Sorry guys, forgive me :flower: :serenade:

thankyou hun yes i enjoyed my bed rest :) although id like to get up and do things now lol x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon turtle doves! :wave:
> 
> I had the worst sleep ever. :nope: I really want a "do-over". It's -.5* C (31* F Newbie) here this morning. Brr.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow... so many of us change fruits! Ahh, running out of time. I will try to respond to what I've already caught up on when I get back.

wow, it's warm there! :haha: only 28 here and snow is looming :dohh:

hopefully you can sneak in a nice nap during the day to make up for last night!

u and beanie keep warm today dear! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Sorry your sleep was lousy, Molly. Mine wasn't great either. :(
> 
> Getting my room all put back together today! And I've got another set of errands to run... busy busy busy! And my mom is coming over for our weekly walk together and make hummus time. :)
> 
> I'm getting some dollartree OPKs today. I hope they work! :)
> 
> They worked for me. my positive opk was pretty clear, but i followed with a digi just b/c i wanted to see the smileyClick to expand...
> 
> I just looked at your TTC Journal and the pictures. So, it's only positive if the line is as dark as the control? Is that how it works?Click to expand...

yes, i think mine was actaully a little darker than the control line, but it doesn't show in the pic. But the package says a line as dark as the control line is a positive. I was a bit skeptical at first which is why I bought a digi as well, but i think the dollar store opks are just as effective. good luck dear! I would suspect that u may see something when u test today as u are pretty close to when u normally o


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon turtle doves! :wave:
> 
> I had the worst sleep ever. :nope: I really want a "do-over". It's -.5* C (31* F Newbie) here this morning. Brr.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow... so many of us change fruits! Ahh, running out of time. I will try to respond to what I've already caught up on when I get back.
> 
> wow, it's warm there! :haha: only 28 here and snow is looming :dohh:
> 
> hopefully you can sneak in a nice nap during the day to make up for last night!
> 
> u and beanie keep warm today dear! :hugs:Click to expand...

I have the heat up and my fleece jacket on... still cold. :dohh: Perhaps I will straighten my hair today to warm up, a hair dryer and flattening iron on my head for so long might do the trick! :haha: 

I was play wrestling with my OH last night (as we do) and I'm not sure exactly what happened but I got into some sort of position or what not that caused a sharp pulling feeling to come from the "baby maker" (as my OH called it. :haha:) had me laying fetal for a minute. :nope: My OH smoothed my hair while I laid there and told me, "Honey, I'd say you can't be doing that any more." I guess not. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I'm glad little Miss enjoyed herself at the puppet show, but I'm sorry for your poor frozen toes! Oh and I forgot to mention, lovely gift out to Kit. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> If I use my Lunar age which is apparently the one to use, your age plus one I believe, then it's a girl:shrug:
> 
> Do you think maybe they already calculate that in the chart's inner workings? Because the one Kit posted yesterday specifically asks for your Chinese age and this one just says age at conception. So maybe they do it for you behind the scenes :haha:Click to expand...

The couple I did told you whether to use your lunar age or whether it's already 'adjusted':shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- It is deceptively warm looking out here as well. Lovely sun shining... everything is bright and cheerful but I know better!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- It is deceptively warm looking out here as well. Lovely sun shining... everything is bright and cheerful but I know better!

Yes, DO NOT wear light canvas shoes like I did:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

O no Molly! :cold: :cold: it's kind of warmed up here a bit :D, I was a little warm with my coat on before with Nana. Drying my hair always warms me up when I am out the shower and I have long hair so I get a good session, of course in the summer it's a pain!

I need to go have my power hour that I have to show Adam that I have done something :haha: but I will also make the tea when he returns :munch: :munch:

Newbie what is 28 in celcius? Do you know? I assume very cold indeed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D

I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...

That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> O no Molly! :cold: :cold: it's kind of warmed up here a bit :D, I was a little warm with my coat on before with Nana. Drying my hair always warms me up when I am out the shower and I have long hair so I get a good session, of course in the summer it's a pain!
> 
> I need to go have my power hour that I have to show Adam that I have done something :haha: but I will also make the tea when he returns :munch: :munch:
> 
> Newbie what is 28 in celcius? Do you know? I assume very cold indeed!

-2.2* C 

I am with you on the hair... I almost never straighten my hair in the summer because it is already so blinking hot.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...

True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!

I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...

So... my OH is going out of town on business (again) the week of my 12 week appointment AND first tri testing. :dohh: As my first tri testing is on a Friday, he thinks he might make it home in time but I'm going to have to reschedule my 12 week appointment. :growlmad: I am so impatient but he (understandably) doesn't want to miss it so... :shrug:

Question... do I have to ask them (sonographer) for a specific type of pic of LO so that you can do a proper nub guess or do they just conveniently give you the best one? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...
> 
> True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
> I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:Click to expand...

Elliott? Trenton? Tristan? Joshua? Jack? James? William? Morgan? Owen?


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...
> 
> True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
> I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:Click to expand...

My brothers are called Thomas and Oliver :)
Oli is lovely...Tom...not so much :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I think these are far too strong to be bfp cramps but ill buy some tests anyway and pee on one unless i see blood....which im pretty sure im going to by the end of today...i usually do anyhow...

Hope :witch: stays away Ginge!! :trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> My lo is 5 now,and I haven't had a problem with him.
> I find boys to be much more laid back and less inclined to scream or make a fuss...however watch out when it comes to nappy change...the amount of times Harri 'fountain peed' over my head was ridonkulous!!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/pipi.gifThanks for the tip off Lissy, I'll wear my swimming hat and goggles for nappy changes:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Who are you dedicating your 3k post to? You are getting close! :)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kit :hi: Newbie! Hope you are well - it actually took me a long time to catch up then because I had so much today... Isn't it lovely that Holly sent you a gift (see earlier post RE: I love us :haha:) what is it? If you don't mind me asking that is?
> 
> I am lost - I have recorded programmes that require a pin for their virgin :shrug: is there a standard number - I doubt that they've changed it? Like 0000? Sarachka you are a virgin lover aren't you?
> 
> Newbie - I was worried about Addie but she has been busy and sometimes no news really is good news :shrug: but she did say the results for the test on bebe will be a while, I think? Anyone remember?

:hi: lovely

My beautiful pressie is a necklace which has a little lilac round charm/pendant on it which makes a soft tinkly noise when you move it :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon turtle doves! :wave:
> 
> I had the worst sleep ever. :nope: I really want a "do-over". It's -.5* C (31* F Newbie) here this morning. Brr.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow... so many of us change fruits! Ahh, running out of time. I will try to respond to what I've already caught up on when I get back.

Sorry you got a rubbish sleep Molly, I hate that fuzzy feeling you have all day when you've slept badly :nope: It's like a hangover :wacko:

You will indeed wave bub-bye to your lil' olive tomorrow...wow, time is speeding along now right?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi everyone, hope you've all had a good day-I have had a very homely day-lots of baking and cleaning :)
> Mollykins according to the predictor I'm having a girl...interesting ;)
> Sarachka I hope you made some headway on your huge number of tasks :O
> Jaynie good luck quitting smoking,I did on the 30th dec last year and feel much better (healthwise and financially):happydance:
> Hollymonkey I hope the puppet show goes down well
> Ginge I had pretty bad cramps and asked people on here for advice they were so strong,so I hope this is the same for you, and Kit how are you liking the slightly less windy weather???It's been pretty bad hasn't it?!
> And to everyone else, a big Hello :) :hugs:

Gawd yeah Lissy...the weather is not great but at least you can walk down the street without doing a Mary Poppins now!! :) How are you m'love?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...
> 
> True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
> I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Elliott? Trenton? Tristan? Joshua? Jack? James? William? Morgan? Owen?Click to expand...

Ooo lots of ideas from Molly:happydance: Let me see. Joshua's already taken, (my nephew) and Tristan is DH's cousin's little boy:shrug:
In principal I like the name Jack but in reality it always reminds me of Jack Nicholson which doesn't conjure up cute baby images:baby:!
Most of dss' friends are called Elliott, it's mega popular here! William I really like but am worried it's a bit 'thematic' with the Royal Wedding coming up- there's bound to be a spate of William's with English spelling in France this year! James is a bit posh for me, Trenton I've never heard of so I might feel my boy was a stranger:haha: I went out with a boy called Owen when I was 12, he liked fishing and put me off Owen's for life. Morgan is the name of a big fashion chain in France:shrug: Any others Molly?:flower:

Joseph? Bit Biblical maybe, given I'm an atheist!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Newbie! Hope you are well - it actually took me a long time to catch up then because I had so much today... Isn't it lovely that Holly sent you a gift (see earlier post RE: I love us :haha:) what is it? If you don't mind me asking that is?
> 
> I am lost - I have recorded programmes that require a pin for their virgin :shrug: is there a standard number - I doubt that they've changed it? Like 0000? Sarachka you are a virgin lover aren't you?
> 
> Newbie - I was worried about Addie but she has been busy and sometimes no news really is good news :shrug: but she did say the results for the test on bebe will be a while, I think? Anyone remember?
> 
> :hi: lovely
> 
> My beautiful pressie is a necklace which has a little lilac round charm/pendant on it which makes a soft tinkly noise when you move it :cloud9:Click to expand...

I hasten to add it's a special pregnancy charm, not a random necklace! Crunchie will think I'm sending you Valentine's jewellery instead of her!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave: haven't had a chance to catch up yet. Moomin and addie were on my mind this morning b/c we hadn't heard from either one lately. I'm such a worrier. Hope they are ok!
> 
> Hello m'love :hi:
> 
> Well as far as Moomin is concerned, the :witch: arrived unfortunately :nope:
> 
> Addie...I don't know:shrug: I too thought about her and her situation and wondered if there was news. I hope all is ok.
> 
> How are you anyway this fine day? No half days today then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm well today kit. full day for me, how nice it would be if i could be like u and work from home. More snow is in our forecast today. should start in an hr and if we're lucky they will close the office early. I will take full advantage if they do even tho home is only 10 minutes away and off the same street! :haha:Click to expand...

Well working from home definitely has it's plus points but it's a little bit lonely and I sometimes feel quite isolated. I like the buzz of an office environment but yes, it's nice having the option.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: everyone
> 
> Bethany glad Holly liked puppet show or at least managed to concentrate through it!
> 
> Mummy April - glad you are feeling better now :flower: bed rest is good!
> 
> :hi: newbie - I forgot you before and Molly too... Sorry guys, forgive me :flower: :serenade:
> 
> thankyou hun yes i enjoyed my bed rest :) although id like to get up and do things now lol xClick to expand...

:hi: April,

So glad you feel better m'love but take it easy :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok...i ordered 3 tests from ebay for 99p so by the time they arrive i will know if i need them!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Who are you dedicating your 3k post to? You are getting close! :)

I know I've been mulling over it for the last 300 or so. I was going to send it to Emandi then she received a great dedication not long ago. I have an idea though, I'll PM you...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...

Do you get the chance to tell them what shots you want then? We just got what we were given really :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon turtle doves! :wave:
> 
> I had the worst sleep ever. :nope: I really want a "do-over". It's -.5* C (31* F Newbie) here this morning. Brr.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow... so many of us change fruits! Ahh, running out of time. I will try to respond to what I've already caught up on when I get back.
> 
> Sorry you got a rubbish sleep Molly, I hate that fuzzy feeling you have all day when you've slept badly :nope: It's like a hangover :wacko:
> 
> You will indeed wave bub-bye to your lil' olive tomorrow...wow, time is speeding along now right?Click to expand...

Just kept having the same repetitive nightmares... been a while so I suppose I should be grateful? :shrug: 

It does seem like I was only 5 weeks yesterday but at the same time... 12 weeks seems so far away. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...
> 
> True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
> I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Elliott? Trenton? Tristan? Joshua? Jack? James? William? Morgan? Owen?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo lots of ideas from Molly:happydance: Let me see. Joshua's already taken, (my nephew) and Tristan is DH's cousin's little boy:shrug:
> In principal I like the name Jack but in reality it always reminds me of Jack Nicholson which doesn't conjure up cute baby images:baby:!
> Most of dss' friends are called Elliott, it's mega popular here! William I really like but am worried it's a bit 'thematic' with the Royal Wedding coming up- there's bound to be a spate of William's with English spelling in France this year! James is a bit posh for me, Trenton I've never heard of so I might feel my boy was a stranger:haha: I went out with a boy called Owen when I was 12, he liked fishing and put me off Owen's for life. Morgan is the name of a big fashion chain in France:shrug: Any others Molly?:flower:
> 
> Joseph? Bit Biblical maybe, given I'm an atheist!Click to expand...

When I come back from fetching my DD from school I will set myself down for another list. :thumbup: Oh and I know how you feel about Joseph... I like Gabriel but it is too biblical for me as well as to easily confused with Gabrielle.


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...have a wee look my lovely..:thumbup:

https://www.world-english.org/boys_names_list.htm


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...
> 
> True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
> I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Elliott? Trenton? Tristan? Joshua? Jack? James? William? Morgan? Owen?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo lots of ideas from Molly:happydance: Let me see. Joshua's already taken, (my nephew) and Tristan is DH's cousin's little boy:shrug:
> In principal I like the name Jack but in reality it always reminds me of Jack Nicholson which doesn't conjure up cute baby images:baby:!
> Most of dss' friends are called Elliott, it's mega popular here! William I really like but am worried it's a bit 'thematic' with the Royal Wedding coming up- there's bound to be a spate of William's with English spelling in France this year! James is a bit posh for me, Trenton I've never heard of so I might feel my boy was a stranger:haha: I went out with a boy called Owen when I was 12, he liked fishing and put me off Owen's for life. Morgan is the name of a big fashion chain in France:shrug: Any others Molly?:flower:
> 
> Joseph? Bit Biblical maybe, given I'm an atheist!Click to expand...
> 
> When I come back from fetching my DD from school I will set myself down for another list. :thumbup: Oh and I know how you feel about Joseph... I like Gabriel but it is too biblical for me as well as to easily confused with Gabrielle.Click to expand...

Actually snap regarding Luke which is a boys name that I like but I'm not remotely religious...do you think it makes it out of bounds then? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Newbie! Hope you are well - it actually took me a long time to catch up then because I had so much today... Isn't it lovely that Holly sent you a gift (see earlier post RE: I love us :haha:) what is it? If you don't mind me asking that is?
> 
> I am lost - I have recorded programmes that require a pin for their virgin :shrug: is there a standard number - I doubt that they've changed it? Like 0000? Sarachka you are a virgin lover aren't you?
> 
> Newbie - I was worried about Addie but she has been busy and sometimes no news really is good news :shrug: but she did say the results for the test on bebe will be a while, I think? Anyone remember?
> 
> :hi: lovely
> 
> My beautiful pressie is a necklace which has a little lilac round charm/pendant on it which makes a soft tinkly noise when you move it :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I hasten to add it's a special pregnancy charm, not a random necklace! Crunchie will think I'm sending you Valentine's jewellery instead of her!!Click to expand...

Ahh, see I wish I spoke French because then I could have read the packaging and would have known that! 

Thanks so much again, I think you're so kind :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...
> 
> True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
> I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Elliott? Trenton? Tristan? Joshua? Jack? James? William? Morgan? Owen?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo lots of ideas from Molly:happydance: Let me see. Joshua's already taken, (my nephew) and Tristan is DH's cousin's little boy:shrug:
> In principal I like the name Jack but in reality it always reminds me of Jack Nicholson which doesn't conjure up cute baby images:baby:!
> Most of dss' friends are called Elliott, it's mega popular here! William I really like but am worried it's a bit 'thematic' with the Royal Wedding coming up- there's bound to be a spate of William's with English spelling in France this year! James is a bit posh for me, Trenton I've never heard of so I might feel my boy was a stranger:haha: I went out with a boy called Owen when I was 12, he liked fishing and put me off Owen's for life. Morgan is the name of a big fashion chain in France:shrug: Any others Molly?:flower:
> 
> Joseph? Bit Biblical maybe, given I'm an atheist!Click to expand...
> 
> When I come back from fetching my DD from school I will set myself down for another list. :thumbup: Oh and I know how you feel about Joseph... I like Gabriel but it is too biblical for me as well as to easily confused with Gabrielle.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually snap regarding Luke which is a boys name that I like but I'm not remotely religious...do you think it makes it out of bounds then? :-kClick to expand...

I liked Luka. :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Who are you dedicating your 3k post to? You are getting close! :)
> 
> I know I've been mulling over it for the last 300 or so. I was going to send it to Emandi then she received a great dedication not long ago. I have an idea though, I'll PM you...Click to expand...

Oooo skullduggery and subterfuge.....what's going on???? :ninja: Tell me...tell me...tell me....tell me.......:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...have a wee look my lovely..:thumbup:
> 
> https://www.world-english.org/boys_names_list.htm

:rofl: I'll look properly in a mo but my eye fell on the right hand column, the 'meanings' side when I clicked on the link, and I thought blimey Kit!- are these the sort of names you have in mind for yours?:haha: Eagle, The Dark One, The Just etc!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

We've got our boy name picked out.... we watched a reality TV show years ago called Last One Standing and there was this guy from London named Rajko (pronounced Rye-ko) and ever since my DH's been smitten with that name for our boy. I quite like it, but I think people will pronounce it wrong. In fact, looking it up it's supposed to be pronounced Rajz-ko, so the guy on the show wasn't even pronouncing it 'right'. I might have to come up with another spelling.

We have our girl name picked out, too! :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...have a wee look my lovely..:thumbup:
> 
> https://www.world-english.org/boys_names_list.htm
> 
> :rofl: I'll look properly in a mo but my eye fell on the right hand column, the 'meanings' side when I clicked on the link, and I thought blimey Kit!- are these the sort of names you have in mind for yours?:haha: Eagle, The Dark One, The Just etc!!!!Click to expand...

Benjamin - Son of right hand??? :huh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

been through the list but I'm still stuck on Thomas and Oliver:wacko: Samuel I like but for dh it's a massively Jewish name:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

All right. I'm back... with my DD's report card in hand. :D


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon turtle doves! :wave:
> 
> I had the worst sleep ever. :nope: I really want a "do-over". It's -.5* C (31* F Newbie) here this morning. Brr.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow... so many of us change fruits! Ahh, running out of time. I will try to respond to what I've already caught up on when I get back.
> 
> Sorry you got a rubbish sleep Molly, I hate that fuzzy feeling you have all day when you've slept badly :nope: It's like a hangover :wacko:
> 
> You will indeed wave bub-bye to your lil' olive tomorrow...wow, time is speeding along now right?Click to expand...
> 
> Just kept having the same repetitive nightmares... been a while so I suppose I should be grateful? :shrug:
> 
> It does seem like I was only 5 weeks yesterday but at the same time... 12 weeks seems so far away. :haha:Click to expand...

It's going to start flying in any day...and once the 12 week(ish) scan gets done, there's no stopping the train to Babytown!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Benjamin's cute. Lots of them in france though. 

Right, I guess I don't need to decide tonight on a name:wacko: off for some din dins:munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right. I'm back... with my DD's report card in hand. :D

"Read" it out Molly...would love to "hear" it :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon turtle doves! :wave:
> 
> I had the worst sleep ever. :nope: I really want a "do-over". It's -.5* C (31* F Newbie) here this morning. Brr.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow... so many of us change fruits! Ahh, running out of time. I will try to respond to what I've already caught up on when I get back.
> 
> Sorry you got a rubbish sleep Molly, I hate that fuzzy feeling you have all day when you've slept badly :nope: It's like a hangover :wacko:
> 
> You will indeed wave bub-bye to your lil' olive tomorrow...wow, time is speeding along now right?Click to expand...
> 
> Just kept having the same repetitive nightmares... been a while so I suppose I should be grateful? :shrug:
> 
> It does seem like I was only 5 weeks yesterday but at the same time... 12 weeks seems so far away. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to start flying in any day...and once the 12 week(ish) scan gets done, there's no stopping the train to Babytown!!Click to expand...

You know it's odd... I've been pregnant before but I have forgotten COMPLETELY when it is that I "popped". :shrug: Today I woke up feeling... stuck out? a bit more but I've also been feeling bloated to an extreme since last night. sigh.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Benjamin's cute. Lots of them in france though.
> 
> Right, I guess I don't need to decide tonight on a name:wacko: off for some din dins:munch:

NOM NOM...OH is cooking again tonight but I have been busy too so I don't feel at all bad sitting on B&B letting him tonight :winkwink:

He's making me veggie spaghetti bolognese :munch: :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...I had the horrid bloating too, I don't know if you remember me saying I was HUGE at night then normal again in the morning, so I knew it was just bloat.

Will you do a pot pic for us maybe? Soon you will probably have a lovely bump and I'll still look like I ate all the pies :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. I'm back... with my DD's report card in hand. :D
> 
> "Read" it out Molly...would love to "hear" it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Out of 39 sections graded, she has: 

13 "+"'s which stand for, "Consistently demonstrates proficiency. Needs little to no support- Displays confidence." 

Then the remaining 26 are "V"'s which stand for, "Acceptable Progress... needs some support.

Note from the teacher reads, "Successful learner characteristics, works and plays cooperatively. A PLEASURE TO HAVE IN CLASS." :amartass:

:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. I'm back... with my DD's report card in hand. :D
> 
> "Read" it out Molly...would love to "hear" it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Out of 39 sections graded, she has:
> 
> 13 "+"'s which stand for, "Consistently demonstrates proficiency. Needs little to no support- Displays confidence."
> 
> Then the remaining 26 are "V"'s which stand for, "Acceptable Progress... needs some support.
> 
> Note from the teacher reads, "Successful learner characteristics, works and plays cooperatively. A PLEASURE TO HAVE IN CLASS." :amartass:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

How proud are you right now Molly my lovely? And rightly so..she's a credit to you! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Benjamin's cute. Lots of them in france though.
> 
> Right, I guess I don't need to decide tonight on a name:wacko: off for some din dins:munch:
> 
> NOM NOM...OH is cooking again tonight but I have been busy too so I don't feel at all bad sitting on B&B letting him tonight :winkwink:
> 
> He's making me veggie spaghetti bolognese :munch: :munch:Click to expand...

Yummy! I is jealous....


----------



## kit_cat

What will you have for lunch Molly? It's approaching that time with you isn't it?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly...I had the horrid bloating too, I don't know if you remember me saying I was HUGE at night then normal again in the morning, so I knew it was just bloat.
> 
> Will you do a pot pic for us maybe? Soon you will probably have a lovely bump and I'll still look like I ate all the pies :blush:

I do remember that! Ha ha! It's odd too because I know that I am not eating so many calories. :shrug: My OH said to me last night, "It's just water retention right? Well, it's normal then, look how much water you drink." He went on to point out that I have a uterus the size of a small cantaloupe. Silly man, trying to make me feel better. :hugs:

Oh and pics... okay... I'll see if I'm... brave... *gulp*


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> O no Molly! :cold: :cold: it's kind of warmed up here a bit :D, I was a little warm with my coat on before with Nana. Drying my hair always warms me up when I am out the shower and I have long hair so I get a good session, of course in the summer it's a pain!
> 
> I need to go have my power hour that I have to show Adam that I have done something :haha: but I will also make the tea when he returns :munch: :munch:
> 
> Newbie what is 28 in celcius? Do you know? I assume very cold indeed!

28 F = -2.22 C

now it's 25F/-3.89 :cold:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. I'm back... with my DD's report card in hand. :D
> 
> "Read" it out Molly...would love to "hear" it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Out of 39 sections graded, she has:
> 
> 13 "+"'s which stand for, "Consistently demonstrates proficiency. Needs little to no support- Displays confidence."
> 
> Then the remaining 26 are "V"'s which stand for, "Acceptable Progress... needs some support.
> 
> Note from the teacher reads, "Successful learner characteristics, works and plays cooperatively. A PLEASURE TO HAVE IN CLASS." :amartass:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> How proud are you right now Molly my lovely? And rightly so..she's a credit to you! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I am so proud. OH is calling me on his lunch so I can fill him in and then I believe she will need to get a special treat/outing for such a fantastic academic performance! :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> What will you have for lunch Molly? It's approaching that time with you isn't it?

It is! In about 30 minutes. I was thinking a nice veggie sandwich minus OH's garlic and onion/pickled (whatever) peppercinis. :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

Ok... I am off to check on the bravery status of me.... and my POT. :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

:dance: Yay for Molly's pot pics :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...
> 
> True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
> I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Elliott? Trenton? Tristan? Joshua? Jack? James? William? Morgan? Owen?Click to expand...

i like elliot and owen! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh gee! *gulp* It's worse than I thought! (Probably because I've been avoiding looking at it. :haha:) Should I post and forever be mortified??


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh gee! *gulp* It's worse than I thought! (Probably because I've been avoiding looking at it. :haha:) Should I post and forever be mortified??

NOT mortified...I will be forever jealous if yours is better than mine!!! 

POST POST POST POST POST POST POST!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> mine says girl for lunar aswell lol i need to know only 9 weeks until i can find out what it is :D
> 
> I'm going to get masses of nub shots at my 12week scan:happydance: Only another 7 weeks to go- not as bad as 9 I guess!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool :cloud9: it's definitely not as bad as 9!Click to expand...
> 
> True it suddenly doesn't sound so long:shrug: Stick bean stick, you can do it!
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on boys names- I'd like something Traditional Englishy, just to culturally tatoo him since he'll grow up as a Frog. I like Oliver, but Holly and Olly?:fool: And I like plain old Thomas/Tom but a friend of mine has a Tom and he's not the most appealing child and has put me off my old favourite
> I'll be needing your help ladies later on down the line with nice english boys names:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Elliott? Trenton? Tristan? Joshua? Jack? James? William? Morgan? Owen?Click to expand...
> 
> i like elliot and owen! :thumbup:Click to expand...

My nephew is called Owen :thumbup:
I also have 4 other nephews called Michael, Ben, Ethan and Adam. I love those crazy boys :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh okay... here I go... :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:

yay for keeping up the peer pressure Luna!! :winkwink:

How's the decor coming on? Maybe you've got some pics for us soon??


----------



## Mollykins

I'm just going to call these 10 weeks... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







10wks.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 0









10wksagain.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay back just in time for the pot pic:happydance:


----------



## poas

Aww what a cute pot pic :)


----------



## kit_cat

How absolutely adorable Molly :cloud9:

You do of course have a better pot than me. Very cute and definitely pregnant. I can aspire to looking pregnant like you rather than fat :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm just going to call these 10 weeks... :blush:

The t shirt one is beginning to look like a li'l baby bump, the nudey one looks pretty normal but I think you're sucking it in a bit on that one naughty Molly:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

SO CUTE, MOLLY!!!!

I love your adorable pot :)


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:
> 
> yay for keeping up the peer pressure Luna!! :winkwink:
> 
> How's the decor coming on? Maybe you've got some pics for us soon??Click to expand...

It's coming along. I'll probably have to post pics next week. We're leaving for our romantic Valentine's weekend day after tomorrow! And I've still got lots of decorating to finish, among other things :)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm just going to call these 10 weeks... :blush:
> 
> The t shirt one is beginning to look like a li'l baby bump, the nudey one looks pretty normal but I think you're sucking it in a bit on that one naughty Molly:haha:Click to expand...

Guilty! :blush: But can you blame me?! It's a naked pot pic! and I feel so fat! Must minimize fat look! SUCK IN! SUCK IN! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't wait to have a cute Molly pot :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:
> 
> yay for keeping up the peer pressure Luna!! :winkwink:
> 
> How's the decor coming on? Maybe you've got some pics for us soon??Click to expand...
> 
> It's coming along. I'll probably have to post pics next week. We're leaving for our romantic Valentine's weekend day after tomorrow! And I've still got lots of decorating to finish, among other things :)Click to expand...

We won't be hearing from you for a few days eh? :haha: Make sure you fetch that eggy while you are gone... :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm just going to call these 10 weeks... :blush:
> 
> The t shirt one is beginning to look like a li'l baby bump, the nudey one looks pretty normal but I think you're sucking it in a bit on that one naughty Molly:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Guilty! :blush: But can you blame me?! It's a naked pot pic! and I feel so fat! Must minimize fat look! SUCK IN! SUCK IN! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't wait to have a cute Molly pot :happydance:

You ladies are sweet. :hugs: Thanks.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a lovely pot Molly and not at all fat looking:flower: To be honest mine looks about the same just on account of my dinner!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning 10.30 :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:
> 
> yay for keeping up the peer pressure Luna!! :winkwink:
> 
> How's the decor coming on? Maybe you've got some pics for us soon??Click to expand...
> 
> It's coming along. I'll probably have to post pics next week. We're leaving for our romantic Valentine's weekend day after tomorrow! And I've still got lots of decorating to finish, among other things :)Click to expand...
> 
> We won't be hearing from you for a few days eh? :haha: Make sure you fetch that eggy while you are gone... :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm sure gonna try! DH and I :sex: twice in one day last weekend... he got a bit chaffed! :haha: He's fully recovered now and looking forward to this weekend. Hopefully I'll have EWCM and won't give him any more friction burns.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning 10.30 :shock:

Yay! :)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> It's a lovely pot Molly and not at all fat looking:flower: To be honest mine looks about the same just on account of my dinner!

My OH keeps telling me(while glaring), "It's not FAT, it's PREGNANT." (he really hates that I say "fat"). :haha: I think that I trust you women more than him, though of course his opinion matters too. I love that he doesn't think I am fat. :hugs: 

I can't believe that your belly is as big as mine... I outweigh you by stones and stones.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning 10.30 :shock:

Ooo! Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:
> 
> yay for keeping up the peer pressure Luna!! :winkwink:
> 
> How's the decor coming on? Maybe you've got some pics for us soon??Click to expand...
> 
> It's coming along. I'll probably have to post pics next week. We're leaving for our romantic Valentine's weekend day after tomorrow! And I've still got lots of decorating to finish, among other things :)Click to expand...
> 
> We won't be hearing from you for a few days eh? :haha: Make sure you fetch that eggy while you are gone... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure gonna try! DH and I :sex: twice in one day last weekend... he got a bit chaffed! :haha: He's fully recovered now and looking forward to this weekend. Hopefully I'll have EWCM and won't give him any more friction burns.Click to expand...

:shock: Ouch! FX for ewcm!


----------



## Mollykins

Suddenly got quite in here...


----------



## HollyMonkey

THIS MY 3000th POST 
I DEDICATE TO 3 ALMOST PREGNANT TURTLES 
WHO TO MY KNOWLEDGE HAVE NOT YET RECEIVED A DEDICATION
FROM HOLLYMONKEYPANTS!


I am knitting :bfp:'s for:

JAYNIEhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/tricot-2923.gif
LUNALADYhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/tricot-2923.gif
and NEWBIEhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/tricot-2923.gif

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


:holly::jo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning 10.30 :shock:
> 
> Ooo! Exciting! :happydance:Click to expand...

No, scary! :argh: I'm going to do a Crunchie and go to bed so that tomorrow comes quickly without me having to think about it


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:
> 
> yay for keeping up the peer pressure Luna!! :winkwink:
> 
> How's the decor coming on? Maybe you've got some pics for us soon??Click to expand...
> 
> It's coming along. I'll probably have to post pics next week. We're leaving for our romantic Valentine's weekend day after tomorrow! And I've still got lots of decorating to finish, among other things :)Click to expand...

Your weekend sounds absolutely amazing Luna....I feel very hopeful for you while you are away :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning 10.30 :shock:

Is this with the scary lady? 8-[


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning 10.30 :shock:
> 
> Is this with the scary lady? 8-[Click to expand...

Agreed, is this why you are so scared?


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly! Thank you I got one once for my egg! But never a :bfp: I'm already plotting my 2000 post :-k 

Good luck at the docs tomorrow my dear :flower: I like the name Joseph you know that :D... I like William, George, Harry and Benjamin... 

Molly :thumbup: for your dd and she definitely deserves a treat :amartass: 

I forgot everything I had to say then :dohh: hollymonkeypreggopants threw me off with the lovely dedication :smug:


----------



## emandi

Helloo :hi: my dears :flower:, hope you all are well. :hugs:

Molly, lovely little pot you have there :winkwink:.
Holly, lovely and generous post dedication :thumbup:, sweet :flower:.
Luna, yay for this weekend and :sex:, hope you'll catch that eggie :happydance:.
Helloo lovely Kity :flower:.

... and :hi: Jaynie


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Helloo :hi: my dears :flower:, hope you all are well. :hugs:
> 
> Molly, lovely little pot you have there :winkwink:.
> Holly, lovely and generous post dedication :thumbup:, sweet :flower:.
> Luna, yay for this weekend and :sex:, hope you'll catch that eggie :happydance:.
> Helloo lovely Kity :flower:.

:wave: emandi

You're here...you're here :wohoo:

How are you and are you back online now or is this just a flying visit?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning 10.30 :shock:
> 
> Is this with the scary lady? 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, is this why you are so scared?Click to expand...

Yes, scary lady. And scary blood tests. Hope my levels are ok, still no symptoms you see, no headaches or nausea or sore boobs:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Albino turtle baby.
 



Attached Files:







albino turtle.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly! Thank you I got one once for my egg! But never a :bfp: I'm already plotting my 2000 post :-k
> 
> Good luck at the docs tomorrow my dear :flower: I like the name Joseph you know that :D... I like William, George, Harry and Benjamin...
> 
> Molly :thumbup: for your dd and she definitely deserves a treat :amartass:
> 
> I forgot everything I had to say then :dohh: hollymonkeypreggopants threw me off with the lovely dedication :smug:

I like all your names, one of my bfs just called her new baby george. Joseph is good coz it would get shortened to Jo, and in a way it's Christmass-y like Holly!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Nothing to be worried about... though, if she's so mean... why do you see her?


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloo :hi: my dears :flower:, hope you all are well. :hugs:
> 
> Molly, lovely little pot you have there :winkwink:.
> Holly, lovely and generous post dedication :thumbup:, sweet :flower:.
> Luna, yay for this weekend and :sex:, hope you'll catch that eggie :happydance:.
> Helloo lovely Kity :flower:.
> 
> :wave: emandi
> 
> You're here...you're here :wohoo:
> 
> How are you and are you back online now or is this just a flying visit?Click to expand...

Aww thanks you for warm welcome. I'm afraid it's only flying visit :cry:.
I was worried a bit if I will ever ovulate, but my OPK turned positive :happydance: so no more worries. Hard work :sex: needs to take place now :haha:. It HAS TO happen this month! :bodyb:

What about you Kit? Still worried about your pot size? Hope not. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning 10.30 :shock:
> 
> Is this with the scary lady? 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, is this why you are so scared?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, scary lady. And scary blood tests. Hope my levels are ok, still no symptoms you see, no headaches or nausea or sore boobs:shrug:Click to expand...

Everything will be absolutely fab I'm sure (well can't vouch for the scary lady :shrug:) You have no reason to think there will be any problems so PMA all the way young lady...listen to this ol' bird :jo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to bed now me:hugs:

Sleep tight turtles all, I'll be back after doc's tomorrow...

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## emandi

Good night Holly :hugs:, good luck with your appointment tomorrow :flower:.
Sleep tight.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Nothing to be worried about... though, if she's so mean... why do you see her?

Oh I've been seeing her for 15yrs, she knows my fanny inside out now:shrug: It's kind of easy you know, like an old married couple, you just can't be bothered to change after a while even if you don't get on! And we're kind of almost friends in our dislike of one another if you know what I mean:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloo :hi: my dears :flower:, hope you all are well. :hugs:
> 
> Molly, lovely little pot you have there :winkwink:.
> Holly, lovely and generous post dedication :thumbup:, sweet :flower:.
> Luna, yay for this weekend and :sex:, hope you'll catch that eggie :happydance:.
> Helloo lovely Kity :flower:.
> 
> :wave: emandi
> 
> You're here...you're here :wohoo:
> 
> How are you and are you back online now or is this just a flying visit?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks you for warm welcome. I'm afraid it's only flying visit :cry:.
> I was worried a bit if I will ever ovulate, but my OPK turned positive :happydance: so no more worries. Hard work :sex: needs to take place now :haha:. It HAS TO happen this month! :bodyb:
> 
> What about you Kit? Still worried about your pot size? Hope not. :hugs:Click to expand...

:yipee: for your eggy!!! Yes, get to work now young emandi...you know what you gotta do! :winkwink: It's going to happen :happydance:

Oh, I'm trying not to be silly about my pot..I think it might be getting a little bigger now although noone knows I'm pregnant until I tell them :nope: Soon I'm sure I'll be much bigger and wish I was smaller again :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Good night Holly :hugs:, good luck with your appointment tomorrow :flower:.
> Sleep tight.

Thanks:hugs: Sorry to go to bed just when you come on! But you have work to do anyway, CATCH THAT EGGY EMANDI!:thumbup:

:kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:
> 
> yay for keeping up the peer pressure Luna!! :winkwink:
> 
> How's the decor coming on? Maybe you've got some pics for us soon??Click to expand...
> 
> It's coming along. I'll probably have to post pics next week. We're leaving for our romantic Valentine's weekend day after tomorrow! And I've still got lots of decorating to finish, among other things :)Click to expand...
> 
> We won't be hearing from you for a few days eh? :haha: Make sure you fetch that eggy while you are gone... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure gonna try! DH and I :sex: twice in one day last weekend... he got a bit chaffed! :haha: He's fully recovered now and looking forward to this weekend. Hopefully I'll have EWCM and won't give him any more friction burns. Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Ouch! FX for ewcm!Click to expand...

Thank you! I usually get lots, so FX it occurs this weekend :D



HollyMonkey said:


> THIS MY 3000th POST
> I DEDICATE TO 3 ALMOST PREGNANT TURTLES
> WHO TO MY KNOWLEDGE HAVE NOT YET RECEIVED A DEDICATION
> FROM HOLLYMONKEYPANTS!
> 
> 
> I am knitting :bfp:'s for:
> 
> JAYNIEhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/tricot-2923.gif
> LUNALADYhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/tricot-2923.gif
> and NEWBIEhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/tricot-2923.gif
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> :holly::jo:

Thank you, Bethany!!!! So sweet :) :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> POST POST POST POST POST!!! :dance:
> 
> yay for keeping up the peer pressure Luna!! :winkwink:
> 
> How's the decor coming on? Maybe you've got some pics for us soon??Click to expand...
> 
> It's coming along. I'll probably have to post pics next week. We're leaving for our romantic Valentine's weekend day after tomorrow! And I've still got lots of decorating to finish, among other things :)Click to expand...
> 
> Your weekend sounds absolutely amazing Luna....I feel very hopeful for you while you are away :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! :kiss:



emandi said:


> Helloo :hi: my dears :flower:, hope you all are well. :hugs:
> 
> Molly, lovely little pot you have there :winkwink:.
> Holly, lovely and generous post dedication :thumbup:, sweet :flower:.
> Luna, yay for this weekend and :sex:, hope you'll catch that eggie :happydance:.
> Helloo lovely Kity :flower:.
> 
> ... and :hi: Jaynie

Thanks, Emandi!! :flower:



Mollykins said:


> Albino turtle baby.

Wow, so cute!! 



HollyMonkey said:


> Off to bed now me:hugs:
> 
> Sleep tight turtles all, I'll be back after doc's tomorrow...
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Night night dearling. Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight lovely Holly...sleep well and don't worry about your appointment. I know it will go well.

Thanks so much again for my beautiful gift, you really made my day today :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi lovers. Had a wonderfully unproductive day off! Didn't do most of the things I should have done but it's Jaynies fault.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Nothing to be worried about... though, if she's so mean... why do you see her?
> 
> Oh I've been seeing her for 15yrs, she knows my fanny inside out now:shrug: It's kind of easy you know, like an old married couple, you just can't be bothered to change after a while even if you don't get on! And we're kind of almost friends in our dislike of one another if you know what I mean:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: I do know what you mean... silly though isn't it? I was seeing my ob/gyn for... 10 years? Just about? Changed over for this pregnancy though. It's odd having a doctor now that knows nothing about me.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Molly...you ever tried this? There are those who really think there's something in this...what does it say for you?
> 
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html
> 
> :shrug:It won't work for me:cry:, the bit where i find out my chinese age and lunar month:shrug:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? On the bro/sis debate im the eldest of us all i have a sister who came along when i was 7, a step brother who came along when i was 9 and another brother when i was 10 !!
> 
> I want my scan to come already im despareado to know wht my bubba is:thumbup:, hoe everyone is well :hugs:work soon for me:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi newmummy :hi:
> 
> I don't know why that link won't work properly....try this just for fun...
> 
> https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htmClick to expand...

Im dumb:blush:i can't work out which time we are in where is GMT??:blush:



x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!!!!
> 
> :cry:Awwwww, look what just came in the post today!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for this beautiful and thoughtful gift. The necklace charm makes a beautiful, tinkly, yet soft, bell noise and it's just the thing for a disgruntled :baby:
> 
> Thanks so much for the gorgeous pic and delightful accompanying note. I shall treasure it all for always :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:
> 
> PS Your writing is beautiful :flower:
> 
> That's alright Kit, glad you like it!:hugs:
> 
> When you other turtles get to mango stage you too may have a small gift arrive in the post :flower: I've already got something for Crunchie, you'll have to be patient though Crunch :winkwink:
> Jaynie's got ttc tea (still not arrived?:growlmad:) and Sarachka's present is really the blanket for her orphans at the moment:baby: I'll get round to all of you eventually!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: ill never get a gift :cry:
> :nope:pretty sure im out this month as my painful preaf cramping has arrived was going to buy some cheapie tests but i dont see the point now:growlmad:it hurts so much :/Click to expand...


Thats lovely Kit:cloud9:i want a turtle letter:cry:

OH OH do i get a gift too when im a mango :thumbup::cloud9::winkwink:

Ginge the witch will die soon :thumbup:keep your chin up may be bfp cramps like Bethany said:hugs:




Sarachka said:


> Y'all! I'm so sorry for being such a sucky turtle lately!!!!!
> 
> Once you've missed a day etc it's really hard to catch up, I feel really lost and out of touch with you all :nope:
> 
> Today is my day off and let's just watch me waste it, when really I have 29893849384 things I need to do. I need to take more parcels and turtle letters to the post office, I need to list more things on eBay, I need to shower and washe my hair, the washing up needs doing, hoovering, the dining room needs a tidy .... :shrug:
> 
> *HOLLICHKA* Hope the wedding prep is going well, can't wait to receive my invite! I'm browsing hats as we speak ...
> 
> *JAYNOCHKA* Enjoy your day with Nana, are you going to treat her to a cuppa in Marks and Spencer or somewhere?
> 
> *KITTEH* Another day working from home, lucky you! I need to read back about what you do bc it sounds interesting!
> 
> *HAYLEECHKA* How are you doing this week?
> 
> *APRILINKA* Did you catch the new season of 16 & Pregnant? I haven't yet! I need to find it on catch up somewhere and get my fix!!
> 
> *Trinity, Molly, Emandi, Ginge, Crunchie, Luna, Moomin, POAS, and everyone else, * https://www.world-of-smilies.com/wos_party/polon.gif


:hugs::kiss:Hello Sarachka missed you too im ok this week can feel bubba wiggling around every now and again:cloud9:how are you finding your new job sweet?




Mollykins said:


> Here's another link to the Chinese gender
> 
> prediction
> 
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx?MsdVisit=1

It says pink :cloud9:

did anything exciting happen i cant catch up as gossip girl on soon on itv2+1:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Holly! :sleep: 

Emandi- Yay for operation EGG DROP! Now, it's operation EGG CATCH! :haha: 

Sarachka- Jaynie's fault?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hi lovers. Had a wonderfully unproductive day off! Didn't do most of the things I should have done but it's Jaynies fault.

:wave: Sarachka!

Hope you enjoyed your day even though you didn't tick all your jobs off the list..but who cares anyway eh? They'll be there tomorrow :)

Oh dear Jaynie...what did you do now??? :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

what pg are Mollys pot pictures?
must dash soon


----------



## Mollykins

pg 1692 :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

:blush: I have 2130 posts on this thread :blush: Who's with me??


----------



## Mollykins

This post is number 2763 :shock:


----------



## emandi

Lovely pot Molly :thumbup:
... and your hair :cloud9:, mine is so frizzy :wacko:
Have a lovely rest of day, I'm off to bed, have to get ready for mission 'egg catch' :blush:.
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This post is number 2763 :shock:

Whoah! Man we can chat!!


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Lovely pot Molly :thumbup:
> ... and your hair :cloud9:, mine is so frizzy :wacko:
> Have a lovely rest of day, I'm off to bed, have to get ready for mission 'egg catch' :blush:.
> :hugs:

Like our discussion went when I posted that pic, my hair can be pretty frizzy without product. 

CATCH THAT EGGY! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This post is number 2763 :shock:
> 
> Whoah! Man we can chat!!Click to expand...

Yes we can. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I wonder who is going to get the 17k post?


----------



## kit_cat

Night night emandi...make some sweet, sweet, eggy lurve :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Hmm, 17K....who's actually around just now then? Should we shut up?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

If you'd like to.


----------



## kit_cat

Course I wouldn't like to...but I don't want to :ninja: in again....my poor back couldn't stand any more of the thorny branch :nope:

I'll just need to be careful. Molly...maybe YOU should have the 17K post? You've only had one 1000th post, and being that they're lucky posts...why the heck not?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! I just discovered an idea.... oooo! How about now, when a preggy turtle steals *ahem* I mean, _acquires_ a thousandth post it is luck towards getting the gender of her choice... ? I likey. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm, still though, I will leave it to fate. We can keep chatting and if you get it... I get it... another lurky turtle gets it... it's all okay. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh! I just discovered an idea.... oooo! How about now, when a preggy turtle steals *ahem* I mean, _acquires_ a thousandth post it is luck towards getting the gender of her choice... ? I likey. :haha:

Well yeah, I see your logic there because there are quite a few of us preggy turtles now aren't there? 

:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! I just discovered an idea.... oooo! How about now, when a preggy turtle steals *ahem* I mean, _acquires_ a thousandth post it is luck towards getting the gender of her choice... ? I likey. :haha:
> 
> Well yeah, I see your logic there because there are quite a few of us preggy turtles now aren't there?
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes there are. The risk of one of us preggies stealing :ninja: a post is increasing and I'd rather not have any of us beating ourselves with thorny branches. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhhhhh :flower: a couple of little verses....

Who will you look like, 
How will you be? 
Will you look like Daddy or me? 
Ten little fingers and ten little toes, 
A wrinkled up forehead and a cute button nose. 
You will be crying with that first cold touch, 
And so will I because I love you so much. 


Before you were conceived I wanted you 
Before you were born I loved you 
Before you were here an hour I would die for you
This is the miracle of Mother's Love.

:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ahhhhhhh :flower: a couple of little verses....
> 
> Who will you look like,
> How will you be?
> Will you look like Daddy or me?
> Ten little fingers and ten little toes,
> A wrinkled up forehead and a cute button nose.
> You will be crying with that first cold touch,
> And so will I because I love you so much.
> 
> 
> Before you were conceived I wanted you
> Before you were born I loved you
> Before you were here an hour I would die for you
> This is the miracle of Mother's Love.
> 
> :cloud9:

:cry: So sweet.


----------



## kit_cat

Well Molly, I know you're having a boy...and you ARE, but this is the link to the girls names with meanings....

Remind me....what was your girl choice? (not that you'll be needing it I'm sure :winkwink:)

https://www.world-english.org/girls_names.htm


----------



## firstbaby25

I distracted sarachka on facebook chat we chatted in real time and it was nice! 

Molly I love the idea that a preggy turtle getting a 000 post means you get your chosen gender :haha: all fun and games... 

Luna sorry I haven't chatted! Your house sounds lovely especially because you get to chose the decor :thumbup: I hope you have a lovely time in victoria is it? Where are you going? I wish I had ewcm :sad2:

emandi sorry I missed you :flower: sending you some :dust: for operation egg drop :thumbup: I still have no egg... My nan told me that your cycles change every 7 years :shrug: has anyone heard this :shrug: 

Night :sleep:y turtles that are in zzz land! 

I'm fertile so I'm off to attempt to extract :spermy: from my moody tired OH wish me luck!! Night girls...


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Jaynie :hugs: Good luck with the spermination!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh yes kit lovely verses! :cloud9: 

Lissy :hi: hope you and beanie are well :flower: thanks for well wishes eaarlier on re: job :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Well Molly, I know you're having a boy...and you ARE, but this is the link to the girls names with meanings....
> 
> Remind me....what was your girl choice? (not that you'll be needing it I'm sure :winkwink:)
> 
> https://www.world-english.org/girls_names.htm

My girl choice was Claire... but now I'm wobbling. I really don't want to have to pick a girl name. :(


----------



## Mollykins

Night Jaynie! Good luck with the sperm extraction. :haha: Catch up with you soon yes? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Are you hoping for a girl to please your OH? I seem to have it in my head that you personally wouldn't care either way... is that right?


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> Well Molly, I know you're having a boy...and you ARE, but this is the link to the girls names with meanings....
> 
> Remind me....what was your girl choice? (not that you'll be needing it I'm sure :winkwink:)
> 
> https://www.world-english.org/girls_names.htm

Hey..Myrtle is there!! Is means...wait for it as it's really profound.....ready......THE MYRTLE!! How's that for deep? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I love the name Abigail but despise "Abby"... perhaps because my grandfather had a yorkie named Abby? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well Molly, I know you're having a boy...and you ARE, but this is the link to the girls names with meanings....
> 
> Remind me....what was your girl choice? (not that you'll be needing it I'm sure :winkwink:)
> 
> https://www.world-english.org/girls_names.htm
> 
> Hey..Myrtle is there!! Is means...wait for it as it's really profound.....ready......THE MYRTLE!! How's that for deep? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well Molly, I know you're having a boy...and you ARE, but this is the link to the girls names with meanings....
> 
> Remind me....what was your girl choice? (not that you'll be needing it I'm sure :winkwink:)
> 
> https://www.world-english.org/girls_names.htm
> 
> My girl choice was Claire... but now I'm wobbling. I really don't want to have to pick a girl name. :(Click to expand...

Ahhh yes, Claire (my SIL who is pregnant is called "Clare")..and didn't you have a lovely French middle name too? Mirielle? I am probably spelling that wrong :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Audrey, Aubrey, Autumn... pretty too. :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well Molly, I know you're having a boy...and you ARE, but this is the link to the girls names with meanings....
> 
> Remind me....what was your girl choice? (not that you'll be needing it I'm sure :winkwink:)
> 
> https://www.world-english.org/girls_names.htm
> 
> My girl choice was Claire... but now I'm wobbling. I really don't want to have to pick a girl name. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh yes, Claire (my SIL who is pregnant is called "Clare")..and didn't you have a lovely French middle name too? Mirielle? I am probably spelling that wrong :blush:Click to expand...

I did. :) Mireille has different spelling variants so I wouldn't worry. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Are you hoping for a girl to please your OH? I seem to have it in my head that you personally wouldn't care either way... is that right?

Quite right my dear Molly..I couldn't care either way, but OH is soooo keen on having a girl. I hate the thought of his disappointment :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- Are you hoping for a girl to please your OH? I seem to have it in my head that you personally wouldn't care either way... is that right?
> 
> Quite right my dear Molly..I couldn't care either way, but OH is soooo keen on having a girl. I hate the thought of his disappointment :nope:Click to expand...

Aww. I like to hope that he'd be okay with having a boy this time and a girl next time. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Audrey, Aubrey, Autumn... pretty too. :)

Hmmm, I always quite liked names like Summer, Autumn etc but are they quite hippyish...like Star or Rain?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Audrey, Aubrey, Autumn... pretty too. :)
> 
> Hmmm, I always quite liked names like Summer, Autumn etc but are they quite hippyish...like Star or Rain?Click to expand...

Um...my youngest DD's middle name is Raen... :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- Are you hoping for a girl to please your OH? I seem to have it in my head that you personally wouldn't care either way... is that right?
> 
> Quite right my dear Molly..I couldn't care either way, but OH is soooo keen on having a girl. I hate the thought of his disappointment :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. I like to hope that he'd be okay with having a boy this time and a girl next time. :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Whoah! One at a time m'love :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Audrey, Aubrey, Autumn... pretty too. :)
> 
> Hmmm, I always quite liked names like Summer, Autumn etc but are they quite hippyish...like Star or Rain?Click to expand...
> 
> Um...my youngest DD's middle name is Raen... :blush:Click to expand...

Ah but that's different to Rain...as in falling from the sky. What does Raen mean???


----------



## Mollykins

HAHA! You have the post!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Hehe, Kit! Congrats! :D

Jaynie - yes, Victoria! Excellent memory :) FX for your spermination! 

Molly - I like 'Raen', that's quite pretty. 

My girl name is Aedrielle.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :shock:

You like how I did that yes? :haha: I sneaky turtle.

Raen is Rain but with a unique spelling... so I guess I'm still hippy. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

That was the quickest 25 posts EVER!! It's so lovely chatting with you that I didn't notice where we were!!! Sorry love...I wish you'd got it so you could wish for your :blue: I've done it again haven't I?:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hehe, Kit! Congrats! :D
> 
> Jaynie - yes, Victoria! Excellent memory :) FX for your spermination!
> 
> Molly - I like 'Raen', that's quite pretty.
> 
> My girl name is Aedrielle.

That is pretty and unique Luna! :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Just back from watching black
Swan ... How very confused I am
Now!!

Holly - have u started another affair with kit ? I know it was just the one night but I thought it was special..... BUT a gift for me??? Really :happydance:

Loving the names 

Good luck emandi !!! X


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> That was the quickest 25 posts EVER!! It's so lovely chatting with you that I didn't notice where we were!!! Sorry love...I wish you'd got it so you could wish for your :blue: I've done it again haven't I?:nope:

Not at all! I was watching and waiting... making sure I didn't nab it. You see... you have a gender scan coming sooner than I do so you needed it more. :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Ok kit .......


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie my love... you are going to have a *gasp* RASPBERRY tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> You like how I did that yes? :haha: I sneaky turtle.
> 
> Raen is Rain but with a unique spelling... so I guess I'm still hippy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ha! Did you engineer that you crafty turtle you? I was oblivious....as usual!

Is Raen your own spelling then? I like it...hippy or not :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Molly I am so excited .... Haven't felt sick
Today so I am having a little wobble !!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:) ladies facebook request me for those that have it :D www.facebook.com/silveryleo


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That was the quickest 25 posts EVER!! It's so lovely chatting with you that I didn't notice where we were!!! Sorry love...I wish you'd got it so you could wish for your :blue: I've done it again haven't I?:nope:
> 
> Not at all! I was watching and waiting... making sure I didn't nab it. You see... you have a gender scan coming sooner than I do so you needed it more. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ahhh thanks love..but I would only wish a girl for my OH...that shouldn't really count should it? I'm a fraud! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> You like how I did that yes? :haha: I sneaky turtle.
> 
> Raen is Rain but with a unique spelling... so I guess I'm still hippy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Did you engineer that you crafty turtle you? I was oblivious....as usual!
> 
> Is Raen your own spelling then? I like it...hippy or not :thumbup:Click to expand...

Raen is my own spelling though I just looked it up since you asked (to see if there may be another meaning) and found that it's the Scandinavian word for rain. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Oh Molly I am so excited .... Haven't felt sick
> Today so I am having a little wobble !!!!

I had the wobble too when I stopped being full of symptoms but I've been making myself feel better with the fact that I'm not crampy or bleedy and I'm still tired and most of all... that it's normal to NOT feel pregnant right now. I have a confession... I felt so UNpregnant yesterday that I drank a soda pop without realizing I shouldn't be until I was on my last sip! :dohh: I haven't had soda pop in a long time. I told my OH that the symptoms help remind me what not to eat or do. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just back from watching black
> Swan ... How very confused I am
> Now!!
> 
> Holly - have u started another affair with kit ? I know it was just the one night but I thought it was special..... BUT a gift for me??? Really :happydance:
> 
> Loving the names
> 
> Good luck emandi !!! X

YES...I'm afraid it's all true Crunchie....we didn't know how to tell you but Holly and I are completely in lust and your sordid little affair meant nothing by comparison...so last week girlfriend! *snaps fingers and shakes head with attitude*


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That was the quickest 25 posts EVER!! It's so lovely chatting with you that I didn't notice where we were!!! Sorry love...I wish you'd got it so you could wish for your :blue: I've done it again haven't I?:nope:
> 
> Not at all! I was watching and waiting... making sure I didn't nab it. You see... you have a gender scan coming sooner than I do so you needed it more. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh thanks love..but I would only wish a girl for my OH...that shouldn't really count should it? I'm a fraud! :shock:Click to expand...

You would be happy either way but you would like your OH to be happy... how is it fraudulent to hope for what would make him happy?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ok kit .......

*waits for rest of sentence* :-=:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Just back from watching black
> Swan ... How very confused I am
> Now!!
> 
> Holly - have u started another affair with kit ? I know it was just the one night but I thought it was special..... BUT a gift for me??? Really :happydance:
> 
> Loving the names
> 
> Good luck emandi !!! X
> 
> YES...I'm afraid it's all true Crunchie....we didn't know how to tell you but Holly and I are completely in lust and your sordid little affair meant nothing by comparison...so last week girlfriend! *snaps fingers and shakes head with attitude*Click to expand...

OR Holly is playing you both... :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh Molly I am so excited .... Haven't felt sick
> Today so I am having a little wobble !!!!

Oh Crunchie....been there, done that. It's such a shame too, because you spend most days feeling like poo, then the odd days that you don't, you spend them worrying about not feeling like poo...my advice, enjoy the vom free days if you can :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ok kit .......
> 
> *waits for rest of sentence* :-=:winkwink:Click to expand...

I think Holly fell in love with u as she likes a bad girl .... And the fact u swipe posts must drive her crazy 

Molly has she..... Propositioned you ???? Is that what the pm was about !!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Just back from watching black
> Swan ... How very confused I am
> Now!!
> 
> Holly - have u started another affair with kit ? I know it was just the one night but I thought it was special..... BUT a gift for me??? Really :happydance:
> 
> Loving the names
> 
> Good luck emandi !!! X
> 
> YES...I'm afraid it's all true Crunchie....we didn't know how to tell you but Holly and I are completely in lust and your sordid little affair meant nothing by comparison...so last week girlfriend! *snaps fingers and shakes head with attitude*Click to expand...
> 
> OR Holly is playing you both... :shock:Click to expand...

UGH! I feel so cheap...so used:nope: How could she??? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly I am so excited .... Haven't felt sick
> Today so I am having a little wobble !!!!
> 
> Oh Crunchie....been there, done that. It's such a shame too, because you spend most days feeling like poo, then the odd days that you don't, you spend them worrying about not feeling like poo...my advice, enjoy the vom free days if you can :hugs:Click to expand...

What are we doing to ourselves :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ok kit .......
> 
> *waits for rest of sentence* :-=:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I think Holly fell in love with u as she likes a bad girl .... And the fact u swipe posts must drive her crazy
> 
> Molly has she..... Propositioned you ???? Is that what the pm was about !!!!!!!Click to expand...

OMG!! Is this a _square_ of lust???


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ok kit .......
> 
> *waits for rest of sentence* :-=:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I think Holly fell in love with u as she likes a bad girl .... And the fact u swipe posts must drive her crazy
> 
> Molly has she..... Propositioned you ???? Is that what the pm was about !!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! Is this a _square_ of lust???Click to expand...

No propositions here... probably because I am too far away. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ok kit .......
> 
> *waits for rest of sentence* :-=:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I think Holly fell in love with u as she likes a bad girl .... And the fact u swipe posts must drive her crazy
> 
> Molly has she..... Propositioned you ???? Is that what the pm was about !!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! Is this a _square_ of lust???Click to expand...
> 
> No propositions here... probably because I am too far away. :haha:Click to expand...

Hmm, back to the _triangle_ of temptation then......:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Confession of the day: I love long flowy skirts.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Confession of the day: I love long flowy skirts.

Yay! You have an inner hippy don't you!!! I must admit I do too in the summer. They're cool in the heat yet you don't feel naked :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confession of the day: I love long flowy skirts.
> 
> Yay! You have an inner hippy don't you!!! I must admit I do too in the summer. They're cool in the heat yet you don't feel naked :thumbup:Click to expand...

In the cold times it's good as well, with leggings and such. The skirt acts as a sort of blanket. :thumbup: I am a hippy aren't I? Ahh well, I'm happy with it. You know, a song just came on that reminded me of an old family friend that had died a while back; years and years. I brought a friend with me to his wake and she thought it was odd that we were all so "happy". She asked me (in a whisper), "Did they not like him?" :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Confession of the day: I love long flowy skirts.
> 
> Yay! You have an inner hippy don't you!!! I must admit I do too in the summer. They're cool in the heat yet you don't feel naked :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> In the cold times it's good as well, with leggings and such. The skirt acts as a sort of blanket. :thumbup: I am a hippy aren't I? Ahh well, I'm happy with it. You know, a song just came on that reminded me of an old family friend that had died a while back; years and years. I brought a friend with me to his wake and she thought it was odd that we were all so "happy". She asked me (in a whisper), "Did they not like him?" :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Confession of the day: I love long flowy skirts.
> 
> Yay! You have an inner hippy don't you!!! I must admit I do too in the summer. They're cool in the heat yet you don't feel naked :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, I quite love flowy skirts, too!! I also wear them all year long. And wide leg pants that kind look like a skirt when you stand with your legs together.. I like those, too.

But, I'm a total hippy and not afraid to admit it! :happydance:

ETA: Minus the whole pot thing :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Well thank you muchly for the lovely chat :hugs: I enjoyed it very much. I'm am retiring for the evening now but will catch you up tomorrow I hope. Look forward to seeing the "new fruits on the block" and hearing about Holly's scary appointment with the scary lady :winkwink:

Night night all :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Done some quick cleaning and now I'm HOT. Believe that? Hot! Phew!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Confession of the day: I love long flowy skirts.
> 
> Yay! You have an inner hippy don't you!!! I must admit I do too in the summer. They're cool in the heat yet you don't feel naked :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I quite love flowy skirts, too!! I also wear them all year long. And wide leg pants that kind look like a skirt when you stand with your legs together.. I like those, too.
> 
> But, I'm a total hippy and not afraid to admit it! :happydance:
> 
> ETA: Minus the whole pot thing :haha:Click to expand...

..and nor should you be afraid...we wouldn't try to send you to Hippy's Anon or anything :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

G'night Kit my dear. It's was a nice chat wasn't it? :) I am in a fabulous mood now. Cleaning, sunshine... flowy skirts. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I am also not a pot smoker... drugless hippies unite! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, Kit! 

And yes, the Guild of Potless Hippies must be pretty popular these days :)


----------



## Mollykins

All right. My little cleaning spree is on pause for the moment. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello turtles.

Went for a nice hour walk with my Mum (trying to fit in by saying 'mum', though I usually call her that :haha: thanks to my obsession with The Secret Garden. I've got a wicked English accent that I've been perfecting for a couple decades, now, thanks to that movie. End tangent..) and now I'm about to make some stuffed chicken and broccoli for dinner... then some lap swim tonight! YAY!

I was lazy and didn't go to the store to get OPKs. Ooops. Tomorrow :)


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies ! 

Still having my wobble, was hoping to wake up with some good symptoms .... But mo ! Must step away from
Google ! 

X


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies ! 

Still having my wobble, was hoping to wake up with some good symptoms .... But mo ! Must step away from
Google ! 

X


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies ! 

Still having my wobble, was hoping to wake up with some good symptoms .... But no ! Must step away from
Google ! 

X


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> Lovely pot Molly :thumbup:
> ... and your hair :cloud9:, mine is so frizzy :wacko:
> Have a lovely rest of day, I'm off to bed, have to get ready for mission 'egg catch' :blush:.
> :hugs:


:thumbup:Yay for Emandi's operation egg catch, hope you got those sermies girl!!!:hugs:


Molly your pot looks ust fine mine was huge at around 10 weeks but due to gas:blush:, as its a lot smaller now!!!

My friend last night asked to look at my pot and she says she cant tell i just look a little bloated as she looks like that all the time lol with a muffin top:blush::haha:

I should be on this afternoon for a proper catch up after i have visited my BF and her LO after i finish work:happydance:, she has new romance first one after having LO ohhhh the goss i will have over a few bru's:happydance:, good days and nights to you all sorry i have'nt been very good this week at chatting just very busy button me!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

So many posts, so little time to comment!

Just want to see if I have an appleseed...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for my appleseed! And Crunchies raspberry, and Molly's piece of prune coal:haha:

Crunch, step away from Google (says me!Spent most of the weekend looking up 'pregnant no symptoms':blush:)

must dash, catch you later.:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Audrey, Aubrey, Autumn... pretty too. :)

I looooooooooooooooove the name Audrey! I think it's so pretty!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Just back from watching black
> Swan ... How very confused I am
> Now!!
> 
> Holly - have u started another affair with kit ? I know it was just the one night but I thought it was special..... BUT a gift for me??? Really :happydance:
> 
> Loving the names
> 
> Good luck emandi !!! X
> 
> YES...I'm afraid it's all true Crunchie....we didn't know how to tell you but Holly and I are completely in lust and your sordid little affair meant nothing by comparison...so last week girlfriend! *snaps fingers and shakes head with attitude*Click to expand...

:rofl:
As you may have noticed i'm catching up but I am also watching 16&pregnant that I taped last night :haha:.. This has really tickled me Kit!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Confession of the day: I love long flowy skirts.

Molly - so do I. I love the name Raen/Rain & Summer - I used to love Breeze and like you too I have tonnes of maxi dresses and skirts! :haha: we learn something new about each other everyday...


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning to everyone :flower:

Just going to have a speedy catch up then I must get to work. Hope everyone's Thursday is good :)

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Hello turtles.
> 
> Went for a nice hour walk with my Mum (trying to fit in by saying 'mum', though I usually call her that :haha: thanks to my obsession with The Secret Garden. I've got a wicked English accent that I've been perfecting for a couple decades, now, thanks to that movie. End tangent..) and now I'm about to make some stuffed chicken and broccoli for dinner... then some lap swim tonight! YAY!
> 
> I was lazy and didn't go to the store to get OPKs. Ooops. Tomorrow :)

I love the secret garden too :thumbup: it's such a lovely film but truthfully (and it could be cause i'm from the north) I don't know any english people that talk like that anymore :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi:

Kit Crunch & Emandi...

Happy Thursday Kit! Hasn't this week gone fast? Hope you have a lovely day :flower:

Crunchie :shameonyou: (is that a smiley?) NO GOOGLE and to be honest I had to say this to Molly last week... New mummy and Molly and April had a loss of symptoms and they were all fine and it was about the 8 week mark too :thumbup: sure your :yellow: is just fine :flower:

Emandi - I hope that you extracted enough :spermy: for the both of us :thumbup:

I had no :sex: last night :nope: - I had a little chat with my OH this morning - we have :sex: issues I am so shy with him a couple of months ago before we were TTC he didn't want it so as a result he turned me down say 4-5 times and I now *never* _ever_ try it on with him. I thought I could be brave last night but when he is glued to his phone I already feel rejected :grr: :growlmad:

Holly :kiss: gool luck at the horrible ladies office :thumbup: I think you will be fine!

:yipee: :wohoo: for everyone's changing fruits!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh no Jaynie! Why is he a sextard? I don't understand some men. 

I'm having the opposite problem. My reduced-sex-diet isn't really working. We managed to abstain Monday, Tuesday we were allowed to BD then last night we were supposed to control ourselves but we couldn't. We'd had a slight tiff and we needed the sex to clear the air. So NO BD tonight! I'm going to wear a chastity belt or something. It's going to be really hard to control ourselves over the weekend. I wish I got a positive OPK on Friday rather than expecting it on Monday! :-( bad times!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie...wobble ye not my lovely. Everything will be just fine with your little raspberry. I know it's hard not to worry and I really do but it doesn't make anything any different, it jusy makes you feel bad :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Jaynie..that's a bit poopy about OH not feeling like getting jiggy...especially when TTC..it's a bit like...essential. Is there more to it do you think..is he a bit of a sensitive/insecure soul maybe? You and Sarachka are like Ying and Yang in the bedroom department eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka....sextard! :haha: Now there is a great word I never heard before! 

Your neighbours must be wondering how come it's so quiet?? :winkwink:

I don't think it'll matter if you don't follow everything to the letter, but knowing you, you'll get the thorny branch out if you're not pregnant this cycle and blame yourself for not adhering to the every other day law. However, I'm sure you're plan WILL work and there will be no need for thorny branches :thumbup:

Was it Crunchie who did the every other day technique thingy or am I confuzzled? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I predict I'll ovulated on Monday or Tuesday so maybe have sex Friday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday?


----------



## firstbaby25

The first time we went out he was a sex pest - totally you know to the point that it puts you off? I was never turned on and I used to think 'if only he could just not try it for one day!' It seems we have switched roles since we were back together I am much happier in general *and* with him so I want to more I suppose, I do get scared it runs deeper Kit because I was like him the first time and it *definitely* did run deeper. However, I do stress these knock backs were a while ago now and if I had been brave enough he may have took me up and loved it :shrug: who knows? 

He apologised though - I woke in a :growlmad: mood with him/life in general and he was prying and I usually don't tell him unless I really have to because he gets so defensive so I have to be ready for it too... I told him that this morning:

Adam: 'what's wrong?'

Me: 'nothing'

Adam: 'I know there is'

Me: 'I'll tell you tonight when i've decided the fight is worth it because it *will* be a fight with us'

Adam: 'Go on, I wanna know'

Me: *tells him*

Adam: snappy remark followed by 'probably because you spend too much time on that forum' :growlmad: 

So I was right :yipee: (I *have* to be right! 

Anyway - he rang just after he had gone and apologised and promised that the earth would move for me tonight! I think my Nan might actually be right! My cycles, it looks like, have indeed changed! :shrug: *very weird.* This is good because I still have 3 days to O if so... I was still only 'high' on the monitor but just place that seed of doubt my temp has gone up :sad2:

Sarachka we are like opposites! Ahahahaha. You don't have to do every other day religiously I'm sure... What day since using OPK's have you/ do you suspect you ovulated?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I predict I'll ovulated on Monday or Tuesday so maybe have sex Friday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday?

Haha..that your idea of cutting down :haha: If O doesn't happen exactly when predicted, just adapt to suit. Either way you will most certainly be covered!


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie.. :yipee: for clearing the air and getting an apology, but :wohoo: for earth shattering sexy time tonight!! He'd better not be all mouth and no trousers (unless of course you prefer that :blush:) :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I predict I'll ovulated on Monday or Tuesday so maybe have sex Friday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday?
> 
> Haha..that your idea of cutting down :haha: If O doesn't happen exactly when predicted, just adapt to suit. Either way you will most certainly be covered!Click to expand...

Sperm meets egg plan is basically every other day until you get a positive OPK, then do it that day, the day after, and the day after that. I just *know* we do it too much and his baby gravy is all weak and diluted so I'm really trying to get it right this month, but then I worry I won't do it enough, or too much, or not enough, or maybe too much, not enough perhaps? :fool:

I mean ovulate, not ovulat*ed*. last cycle I had a positive OPK on cd 15, so ovulation cd16, which would be Monday & Tuesday next week this cycle. I've got Monday and Tuesday off work, here's the *REAL EMAIL* I sent to my boss:

_Hi Jane, I'll need to be flat on my back with my legs in the air for 30-60 minutes on Monday and Tuesday so I won't be able to advise the youth of Great Britain on employment. I know you'll understand.

Sarachka_


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

Either you have a fantastic boss who's on your wavelength and knows what's going on with you OR you wish to be sacked? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

*OR* option c) I am LIAR


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *OR* option c) I am LIAR

Oooo, can I phone a friend??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon:flower: 

Now I just have to pace around until 5.30pm when I can call for my results:growlmad: 

When she asked me if I'd done an hpt I said "yes, I've done 2":blush::blush::blush: 
When? "A few days after my period was late":^o

She couldn't tell me much from the poking, it is early days of course. I mentioned my lack of symptoms and she didn't say anything either positive or negative. Just uh uh. I don't think she realised I was asking a question:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oo Sarachka I'm glad jaynie has released you from live chat with her today:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Holly :wave:

Glad you've got the first (of many) meetings out of the way with the scary lady.....stroll on 5.30pm :thumbup:

Hope you're ok :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Aw I want to tell yall a cute little story from today.

This morning I was looking at the list of customers due in today and I saw a name that rang a bell, and when I turned it over in my mind a few times I realised it was a girl I used to coach at gymnastics when she was about 8 and I was about 18. So I went and had a little chat with her and asked about her little friend she used to come with, Hazel. I've often wondered about these two girls over the years, hoped they are OK etc. It was so nice to see Emma, and she still keeps in touch with Hazel, and I've added Emma on facebook now. It's just nice to have little things like this occur isn't it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello Holly :wave:
> 
> Glad you've got the first (of many) meetings out of the way with the scary lady.....stroll on 5.30pm :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're ok :flower:

Thanks, I'm ok, but bit nervous to be honest, it's the lack of symptoms worrying me a bit. Or did I really develop a tolerance to hcg over the 9 months with LO?! :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

catching up in bed at the moment. its 15 F (-9.4 C) and the roads are icy so I decided to go in an hour later. just wanted to say hello before i run to catch up

p.s. hollypreggymonkey has an apple seed :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka..that's a lovely little thing to happen today :thumbup: It's nice when nice things and people turn up from your past like that.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Holly :wave:
> 
> Glad you've got the first (of many) meetings out of the way with the scary lady.....stroll on 5.30pm :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're ok :flower:
> 
> Thanks, I'm ok, but bit nervous to be honest, it's the lack of symptoms worrying me a bit. Or did I really develop a tolerance to hcg over the 9 months with LO?! :shrug:Click to expand...

I think it's too early for symptoms to be honest. I did not feel a bit pregnant till the voms came a couple of weeks from where you are now.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> catching up in bed at the moment. its 15 F (-9.4 C) and the roads are icy so I decided to go in an hour later. just wanted to say hello before i run to catch up
> 
> p.s. hollypreggymonkey has an apple seed :happydance:

:wave: newbie...you be careful on those icy roads now!


----------



## kit_cat

Who remembers this......? (UK ladies if anyone)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH7VFJjDhVU

Random...I know :lol:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Jaynie.. :yipee: for clearing the air and getting an apology, but :wohoo: for earth shattering sexy time tonight!! He'd better not be all mouth and no trousers (unless of course you prefer that :blush:) :winkwink:

:rofl: I'm a half and half kind of girl :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Who remembers this......? (UK ladies if anyone)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH7VFJjDhVU
> 
> Random...I know :lol:

I'm definitely Doyle:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Holly :wave:
> 
> Glad you've got the first (of many) meetings out of the way with the scary lady.....stroll on 5.30pm :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're ok :flower:
> 
> Thanks, I'm ok, but bit nervous to be honest, it's the lack of symptoms worrying me a bit. Or did I really develop a tolerance to hcg over the 9 months with LO?! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's too early for symptoms to be honest. I did not feel a bit pregnant till the voms came a couple of weeks from where you are now.Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs: That reassures me. Only 2 and a half hours now....In any case it's silly because I just looked up the levels for 5 weeks on the internet and they should be between 18 and 7340:fool: But according to my results sheet from when I was preggars with Holly they should be between 400 and 15000, so if they're below 400 I'll stress, I know it:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Well I had about 20 pages to catch up on and didn't really have time to comment on all, as i have to get dressed for work soon but I just had to say:

Moll, adorable pot there chica! :blush: I have a similar pot when I'm not sucking it in :blush: :dohh:

HollyMonkeyPants! Thank you for the lovely post :hugs: I hope it brings us our BFPs soon!!

gotta go now... i'll finish catching up at work

p.s. elton john is a new dad at 63 :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Who remembers this......? (UK ladies if anyone)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH7VFJjDhVU
> 
> Random...I know :lol:
> 
> I'm definitely Doyle:haha:Click to expand...

He does have the most stupendous 70's hair!

Ok, so that makes me Bogie...I mean Bodie :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Holly :wave:
> 
> Glad you've got the first (of many) meetings out of the way with the scary lady.....stroll on 5.30pm :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're ok :flower:
> 
> Thanks, I'm ok, but bit nervous to be honest, it's the lack of symptoms worrying me a bit. Or did I really develop a tolerance to hcg over the 9 months with LO?! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's too early for symptoms to be honest. I did not feel a bit pregnant till the voms came a couple of weeks from where you are now.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: That reassures me. Only 2 and a half hours now....In any case it's silly because I just looked up the levels for 5 weeks on the internet and they should be between 18 and 7340:fool: But according to my results sheet from when I was preggars with Holly they should be between 400 and 15000, so if they're below 400 I'll stress, I know it:shrug:Click to expand...

Sheesh woman...what you like? No matter what they tell you, you won't find peace I bet. That just makes you the same as the rest of us :haha: Just remember...there are no bad signs to make you think there is a problem. Lack of symptoms this early on is more common that you are giving it credit for. HONEST! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

A new dad at 63??? I suppose you can do whatever you want when you have all that cash...and probably a team of nannies?? Oooo, that was cynical eh?


----------



## Sarachka

Apparently they have a separate little appartment with nannies 24/7 to look after the baby. Like he's a new toy.


----------



## kit_cat

I wonder what the point is then? They'll have all the things that money can buy, but no normality.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Isn't Elton John gay? Where did he get the baby from?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Apparently they have a separate little appartment with nannies 24/7 to look after the baby. Like he's a new toy.

My brother had a girlfriend I didn't like much once and I remember her saying very snootily to me that she doesn't understand how women can have children without having a nanny and that when she has children she only wants to play with them and her nanny can do the rest:shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Who wants a Wobble with me? Crunchie? Wanna Wobble together?
https://www.windblox.com/images2/utility/weeble.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> The first time we went out he was a sex pest - totally you know to the point that it puts you off? I was never turned on and I used to think 'if only he could just not try it for one day!' It seems we have switched roles since we were back together I am much happier in general *and* with him so I want to more I suppose, I do get scared it runs deeper Kit because I was like him the first time and it *definitely* did run deeper. However, I do stress these knock backs were a while ago now and if I had been brave enough he may have took me up and loved it :shrug: who knows?
> 
> He apologised though - I woke in a :growlmad: mood with him/life in general and he was prying and I usually don't tell him unless I really have to because he gets so defensive so I have to be ready for it too... I told him that this morning:
> 
> Adam: 'what's wrong?'
> 
> Me: 'nothing'
> 
> Adam: 'I know there is'
> 
> Me: 'I'll tell you tonight when i've decided the fight is worth it because it *will* be a fight with us'
> 
> Adam: 'Go on, I wanna know'
> 
> Me: *tells him*
> 
> Adam: snappy remark followed by 'probably because you spend too much time on that forum' :growlmad:
> 
> So I was right :yipee: (I *have* to be right!
> 
> Anyway - he rang just after he had gone and apologised and promised that the earth would move for me tonight! I think my Nan might actually be right! My cycles, it looks like, have indeed changed! :shrug: *very weird.* This is good because I still have 3 days to O if so... I was still only 'high' on the monitor but just place that seed of doubt my temp has gone up :sad2:
> 
> Sarachka we are like opposites! Ahahahaha. You don't have to do every other day religiously I'm sure... What day since using OPK's have you/ do you suspect you ovulated?

Aww Jaynie love. I'm glad it's all sorted for you and that the fight really wasn't all that big and horrible... it even had one of those great positive outcomes. :thumbup: 

:yipee: For earth shattering... such a lovely pairing of words. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Holly :wave:
> 
> Glad you've got the first (of many) meetings out of the way with the scary lady.....stroll on 5.30pm :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're ok :flower:
> 
> Thanks, I'm ok, but bit nervous to be honest, it's the lack of symptoms worrying me a bit. Or did I really develop a tolerance to hcg over the 9 months with LO?! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's too early for symptoms to be honest. I did not feel a bit pregnant till the voms came a couple of weeks from where you are now.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: That reassures me. Only 2 and a half hours now....In any case it's silly because I just looked up the levels for 5 weeks on the internet and they should be between 18 and 7340:fool: But according to my results sheet from when I was preggars with Holly they should be between 400 and 15000, so if they're below 400 I'll stress, I know it:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sheesh woman...what you like? No matter what they tell you, you won't find peace I bet. That just makes you the same as the rest of us :haha: Just remember...there are no bad signs to make you think there is a problem. Lack of symptoms this early on is more common that you are giving it credit for. HONEST! :hugs:Click to expand...

Like me, I was convinced that I would feel perfect as soon as I knew it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy... then it was, "I'll feel perfect as soon as I know there's a heartbeat" and now it's, "I'll feel perfect as soon as I know bebe is measuring correctly" :shrug: Always finding something to worry about.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Who wants a Wobble with me? Crunchie? Wanna Wobble together?
> https://www.windblox.com/images2/utility/weeble.jpg

Weebles wobble but they don't fall down.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got my results, not good news I'm afraid. 

367 which is far too low for 21dpo. My gyn's not there for another hour, but I guess I'll need an emergency scan to see if its an epto.

:cry::cry::cry:

I'm so sad girls. The worst is having to sit out and await a f**king mc.


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning Newbie :coffee:

Good afternoon Holly and Jaynie :wave:

I am in need of some advice.... my OH and I dtd last night and when I got up and went to the bathroom, I wiped at there was a bit of blood. Not a lot and it was red. There hasn't been any more blood since (thankfully) and I'm assuming it was cervix irritation and all that but my question is... should I "baby" myself today? Or am I okay? How long should I abstain from sex for? A day... two? Not at all abstain? sigh. What do you all think?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got my results, not good news I'm afraid.
> 
> 367 which is far too low for 21dpo. My gyn's not there for another hour, but I guess I'll need an emergency scan to see if its an epto.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm so sad girls. The worst is having to sit out and await a f**king mc.

What?? :shock: Oh honey pie. :hugs: Did they say they were certain that it's not good news? Or are you just coming to that conclusion because you said you would if it was under 400?


----------



## newbie_ttc

made it to work safely thank goodness! the roads are a solid sheet of ice and had I known it was this bad i would have stayed home. Even tho I live 10 minutes away nothing i am working on is this pressing to venture out in this mess.

I must say i enjoyed the love square convo last night :haha:

Worry not holly! all will be well :awww: Sir Elton is gay, i assume he and his partner adopted the boy. they named him levi b/c he was born on christmas

and yes i too am a sucker for flowy skirts. i rarely wear pants in the summer :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> made it to work safely thank goodness! the roads are a solid sheet of ice and had I known it was this bad i would have stayed home. Even tho I live 10 minutes away nothing i am working on is this pressing to venture out in this mess.
> 
> I must say i enjoyed the love square convo last night :haha:
> 
> Worry not holly! all will be well :awww: Sir Elton is gay, i assume he and his partner adopted the boy. they named him levi b/c he was born on christmas
> 
> and yes i too am a sucker for flowy skirts. i rarely wear pants in the summer :flower:

I may be a little slow today but... why would they call him Levi because he was born on Christmas? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Isn't Elton John gay? Where did he get the baby from?

Ebay? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh no holly :hugs: i'm with molly, did they say it was actually bad news? sending positive thoughts your way :hug: everything just has to be ok!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> made it to work safely thank goodness! the roads are a solid sheet of ice and had I known it was this bad i would have stayed home. Even tho I live 10 minutes away nothing i am working on is this pressing to venture out in this mess.
> 
> I must say i enjoyed the love square convo last night :haha:
> 
> Worry not holly! all will be well :awww: Sir Elton is gay, i assume he and his partner adopted the boy. they named him levi b/c he was born on christmas
> 
> and yes i too am a sucker for flowy skirts. i rarely wear pants in the summer :flower:
> 
> I may be a little slow today but... why would they call him Levi because he was born on Christmas? :-kClick to expand...

i didn't make the connection either, something about gifts :shrug: i will look it up.

As for the bleeding, u were reading my mind! while reading about jaynie and sarah's sexcapades, i was wondering how many preggy turtles were :sex: i wouldn't worry as i hear that is all too common, but i would baby myself, just to be safe


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got my results, not good news I'm afraid.
> 
> 367 which is far too low for 21dpo. My gyn's not there for another hour, but I guess I'll need an emergency scan to see if its an epto.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm so sad girls. The worst is having to sit out and await a f**king mc.
> 
> What?? :shock: Oh honey pie. :hugs: Did they say they were certain that it's not good news? Or are you just coming to that conclusion because you said you would if it was under 400?Click to expand...

I'm going to get confirmation from the doc of course but it's obviously way too low. With Holly my tests a week before this stage were 1330, which was not particularly high compared to yours and Trins at the same stage :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly I didn't have sex much with DH when I was pregnant because I was too scared to but on the very rare occasions we did I always bled a tiny bit, I think the walls of the vagina have very fragile blood vessels due to the progesterone, so I wouldn't panic if there's no pain accompanying and it doesn't continue


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got my results, not good news I'm afraid.
> 
> 367 which is far too low for 21dpo. My gyn's not there for another hour, but I guess I'll need an emergency scan to see if its an epto.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm so sad girls. The worst is having to sit out and await a f**king mc.
> 
> What?? :shock: Oh honey pie. :hugs: Did they say they were certain that it's not good news? Or are you just coming to that conclusion because you said you would if it was under 400?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to get confirmation from the doc of course but it's obviously way too low. With Holly my tests a week before this stage were 1330, which was not particularly high compared to yours and Trins at the same stage :shrug:Click to expand...

BETHANY...... Please look at this link. What you are saying does not tie in with this information. Please calm down :hugs:

https://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got my results, not good news I'm afraid.
> 
> 367 which is far too low for 21dpo. My gyn's not there for another hour, but I guess I'll need an emergency scan to see if its an epto.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm so sad girls. The worst is having to sit out and await a f**king mc.
> 
> What?? :shock: Oh honey pie. :hugs: Did they say they were certain that it's not good news? Or are you just coming to that conclusion because you said you would if it was under 400?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to get confirmation from the doc of course but it's obviously way too low. With Holly my tests a week before this stage were 1330, which was not particularly high compared to yours and Trins at the same stage :shrug:Click to expand...

Not "obviously" you silly woman. You read the chart for HCG levels... anywhere from 18 to some such number is normal ANNNDDD we all know that they say boys produce smaller amounts of HCG AAANNNDDD we also know that every pregnancy is different AAANNDDD we also know you are a worrier. Breathe. We are here for you... wish I was there for you though. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- This thread was MADE for you.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/371645-hcg-levels-plz-help.html


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly :growlmad: just because its low it doesn't mean its not viable....you could have conceived a little later making your levels a little lower! and stressing won't help! So calm down and let nature take its course, there isn't much you can do unfortunately x

And looks like i'm out again, toilet roll had a pink tinge earlier so shes coming!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry Ginge. :( :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Holly :growlmad: just because its low it doesn't mean its not viable....you could have conceived a little later making your levels a little lower! and stressing won't help! So calm down and let nature take its course, there isn't much you can do unfortunately x
> 
> And looks like i'm out again, toilet roll had a pink tinge earlier so shes coming!

Oh that's pooey for the :witch: Ginge 
Thanks for being stern with me:blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: Holly...I know it seems bad to you in the heat of theis moment but I think you still have a chance... I spoke to a woman who was told she lost her baby on this forum and she went in for a d&c yesterday and was told that everything was fine that baby was hanging on in there. Your numbers could double tomorrow... Such is the nature of this baby malarchy :hug: 

I had more to say ladies but this kinda takes the mantle!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge sorry about the stupid :witch: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- This thread was MADE for you.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/371645-hcg-levels-plz-help.html

Indeed it was Molly...very well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hugs: Holly...I know it seems bad to you in the heat of theis moment but I think you still have a chance... I spoke to a woman who was told she lost her baby on this forum and she went in for a d&c yesterday and was told that everything was fine that baby was hanging on in there. Your numbers could double tomorrow... Such is the nature of this baby malarchy :hug:
> 
> I had more to say ladies but this kinda takes the mantle!

She brings a good point Holly... it matters not as much what your level is but that it's doubling on time. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Holly :growlmad: just because its low it doesn't mean its not viable....you could have conceived a little later making your levels a little lower! and stressing won't help! So calm down and let nature take its course, there isn't much you can do unfortunately x
> 
> And looks like i'm out again, toilet roll had a pink tinge earlier so shes coming!

Ginge..sorry if it is indeed the dreaded :witch: Hope you're ok m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for being lovely though girls.:flower: I don't know what I'd do without you:hugs: Off to dinner bath and bed for LO, life goes on, fortunately!:munch::crib:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:

Bethany, I adore you, you know I do. Please just relax and try to stay positive or at least... not completely pessimistic. It's not over yet okay? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:
> 
> Bethany, I adore you, you know I do. Please just relax and try to stay positive or at least... not completely pessimistic. It's not over yet okay? :hugs:Click to expand...

DITTO from me :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:
> 
> Bethany, I adore you, you know I do. Please just relax and try to stay positive or at least... not completely pessimistic. It's not over yet okay? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs: If it is that brat baby he's certainly making a good debut:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hugs, Bethany! I'm sure it will all be fine. Worry not Miss Worry McWorryson. Love to you!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:
> 
> Bethany, I adore you, you know I do. Please just relax and try to stay positive or at least... not completely pessimistic. It's not over yet okay? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: If it is that brat baby he's certainly making a good debut:haha:Click to expand...

And we'll know he takes after you! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

that thread was spot on Moll! :thumbup:

Hope that made u feel better HollyWorryPants :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

How are you this morning Newbie?


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:
> 
> Bethany, I adore you, you know I do. Please just relax and try to stay positive or at least... not completely pessimistic. It's not over yet okay? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO from me :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

I concur... 

I love you too Bethany and I am drinking your tea as we speak having fun working out what's what! Thank you :flower: I hope everything is ok I truly do you deserve it flower...

Elgin johns kid is called zachary... Like my cousin who I am looking after... 
Also cause they did it in California the laws there mean he is listed as the babies mummy and his partner the dad :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*HOLLICHKA!!!! Mega hugs. Hopefully you will have good news on Saturday!*


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:
> 
> Bethany, I adore you, you know I do. Please just relax and try to stay positive or at least... not completely pessimistic. It's not over yet okay? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO from me :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur...
> 
> I love you too Bethany and I am drinking your tea as we speak having fun working out what's what! Thank you :flower: I hope everything is ok I truly do you deserve it flower...
> 
> Elgin johns kid is called zachary... Like my cousin who I am looking after...
> Also cause they did it in California the laws there mean he is listed as the babies mummy and his partner the dad :haha:Click to expand...

Elgin who??? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit! Look!

https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/19


----------



## Mollykins

I'll be exactly 15 weeks on our anniversary. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Mmm... grilled cheese sounds amazing right now. :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit! Look!
> 
> https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/19

Hey...that can't be right??? I thought I had a mango?? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Mmm... grilled cheese sounds amazing right now. :munch:

Grilled cheese always sounds amazing :munch:...and tastes amazing too :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit! Look!
> 
> https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/19
> 
> Hey...that can't be right??? I thought I had a mango?? :shrug::winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: 

Look at mine... my fruit on this site is definitely more desirable than a prune but... I thought it didn't come for a while yet. :shrug:

https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/10


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Mmm... grilled cheese sounds amazing right now. :munch:
> 
> Grilled cheese always sounds amazing :munch:...and tastes amazing too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Unfortunately it doesn't help you _go._ :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:
> 
> Bethany, I adore you, you know I do. Please just relax and try to stay positive or at least... not completely pessimistic. It's not over yet okay? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO from me :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur...
> 
> I love you too Bethany and I am drinking your tea as we speak having fun working out what's what! Thank you :flower: I hope everything is ok I truly do you deserve it flower...
> 
> Elgin johns kid is called zachary... Like my cousin who I am looking after...
> Also cause they did it in California the laws there mean he is listed as the babies mummy and his partner the dad :haha:Click to expand...

right, Zachary Jackson Levon Furnish-John! (what a mouth full) Levon, after his song Levon, b/c there's a line in the song saying he was born on christmas day, so there's the christmas connect Moll. Not really related to christmas, just inspired by his own song. I siad Levi earlier :dohh: must've had Levi Johnston on the brain :blush: although I do like the name Levi :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> that thread was spot on Moll! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope that made u feel better HollyWorryPants :hugs:

Yes Molly thanks for that thread, exactly the same number 367 as well!! I sent the lady who started it a pm to see what the outcome was for her..On her ticker the lady has a massive huge melony thing so I guess it turned out ok for her:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I like the name Levi too but it's been hijacked by trashy people here in the UK


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my... nausea came out of no where and... oh this is not good. :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had something to ask you sarachka but I've forgotten what it was:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh my... nausea came out of no where and... oh this is not good. :sick:

don't vom on me molly:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Ha! It's the 10th and I'm official 10 weeks today.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hugs, Bethany! I'm sure it will all be fine. Worry not Miss Worry McWorryson. Love to you!!

I think I can see what my award at next year's TA's is going to be :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my... nausea came out of no where and... oh this is not good. :sick:
> 
> don't vom on me molly:flower:Click to expand...

No worries... I can make it to the toilet but not France. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to *HollyMonkey:*
> 
> _*Congratulations!! The following honour is dedicated to you:
> 
> Honorary Doctor HollyMonkeypants is herby declared the most talented and creative TTCer turtle!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *TrinityMom*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Ahhhh! Just re-living my moment of glory:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Omg! I'm having turtle withdrawal! The power cable on my laptop died so i am internetless. I'm fine everyone, just bloody annoyed at my laptopless state. I'll try catch up on my phone but the battery will die soon. Holly i was thinking of you today- didn't you have the gynae? Lots of love to all of you


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ha! It's the 10th and I'm official 10 weeks today.

Yay for 10 weeks:yipee: Not long until nub shots \\:D/ Molly if that thing about girls having more hcg _is_ true then it's, erhmm, how can I best put this, looking a bit pink for you


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Omg! I'm having turtle withdrawal! The power cable on my laptop died so i am internetless. I'm fine everyone, just bloody annoyed at my laptopless state. I'll try catch up on my phone but the battery will die soon. Holly i was thinking of you today- didn't you have the gynae? Lots of love to all of you

Oh that's rotten about your power cable! I was beginning to wonder what you were up to! Glad all is well... relatively. When will your power cable be fixed?


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> So many posts, so little time to comment!
> 
> Just want to see if I have an appleseed...


Yay for appleseed :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> Oh no Jaynie! Why is he a sextard? I don't understand some men.
> 
> I'm having the opposite problem. My reduced-sex-diet isn't really working. We managed to abstain Monday, Tuesday we were allowed to BD then last night we were supposed to control ourselves but we couldn't. We'd had a slight tiff and we needed the sex to clear the air. So NO BD tonight! I'm going to wear a chastity belt or something. It's going to be really hard to control ourselves over the weekend. I wish I got a positive OPK on Friday rather than expecting it on Monday! :-( bad times!

:haha:you two are like rabbits lol!!!


just on catch up then be back to comment etc hello everyone:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Omg! I'm having turtle withdrawal! The power cable on my laptop died so i am internetless. I'm fine everyone, just bloody annoyed at my laptopless state. I'll try catch up on my phone but the battery will die soon. Holly i was thinking of you today- didn't you have the gynae? Lots of love to all of you

Oh good you're back, I was worried about you, thinking you'd fainted in the heat or been trampled by a giraffe or something. It's dangerous where you live:argh:
Yes I saw the gyn and it's looking a bit pooey, my hcg is very low (367) so another blood test on saturday to see what's up:shrug: Pooey pooey poo bums:cry:

But how are you my lovely?:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ha! It's the 10th and I'm official 10 weeks today.
> 
> Yay for 10 weeks:yipee: Not long until nub shots \\:D/ Molly if that thing about girls having more hcg _is_ true then it's, erhmm, how can I best put this, looking a bit pink for youClick to expand...

Shhhhh:shhh:...was thinking the same thing :shhh:


----------



## poas

Holly your levels struck a familiar note so i went through my harri files...at 5+1 my levels were 386...he is 5 now,perfectly healthy,amazing immune system-barely a cold to his medical history...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit! Look!
> 
> https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/19
> 
> Hey...that can't be right??? I thought I had a mango?? :shrug::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Look at mine... my fruit on this site is definitely more desirable than a prune but... I thought it didn't come for a while yet. :shrug:
> 
> https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/10Click to expand...

Awww :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Mmm... grilled cheese sounds amazing right now. :munch:
> 
> Grilled cheese always sounds amazing :munch:...and tastes amazing too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't help you _go._ :nope:Click to expand...

I am pleased to say I haven't suffered too much in _that_ department. Good old OJ and bran flakes keeps everything on an even keel thankfully...well so far! I didn't know cheese would be a bad thing in that way..maybe dairy is bad for that?:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I like the name Levi too but it's been hijacked by trashy people here in the UK

same here sarah

Spoiler


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I like the name Levi too but it's been hijacked by trashy people here in the UK
> 
> same here sarah
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 167519Click to expand...

*puts eyes back in sockets*


----------



## Sarachka

I hate Sarah Palin and her ridiculously named spawn and her teen daughter's ugly baby-daddy!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I hate Sarah Palin and her ridiculously named spawn and her teen daughter's ugly baby-daddy!

Ah, is that who that nekkid bloke is then? I would never have known :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I hate Sarah Palin and her ridiculously named spawn and her teen daughter's ugly baby-daddy!

Oooo, who do you hate the most out of Sarah Palin and Drew Barrymore???


----------



## mummyApril

good evening ladies how are we all today? yay for new fruits :D ive tried catching up but my stupid laptop keeps freezing :( hope i havent missed anything and hope youre all well xx


----------



## Sarachka

I'd like them both to get frozen into the Bearing Straight for eternity!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Aw I want to tell yall a cute little story from today.
> 
> This morning I was looking at the list of customers due in today and I saw a name that rang a bell, and when I turned it over in my mind a few times I realised it was a girl I used to coach at gymnastics when she was about 8 and I was about 18. So I went and had a little chat with her and asked about her little friend she used to come with, Hazel. I've often wondered about these two girls over the years, hoped they are OK etc. It was so nice to see Emma, and she still keeps in touch with Hazel, and I've added Emma on facebook now. It's just nice to have little things like this occur isn't it.

That is really nice when things like :hugs:that occur,although not often enough!!



HollyMonkey said:


> I've got my results, not good news I'm afraid.
> 
> 367 which is far too low for 21dpo. My gyn's not there for another hour, but I guess I'll need an emergency scan to see if its an epto.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm so sad girls. The worst is having to sit out and await a f**king mc.




HollyMonkey said:


> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:

Bethany i feel such a cluts:blush: for congratulating your seed before i saw these posts:blush:im sorry to hear that but also agreee with other turtles that you are still very much in you have no symptoms of etopic or MC so chin up hollyworrysompants :hugs::kiss:. Im sorry to hear it will ruin your weekend will you tell your mum ? 

Hey Jaynie you hear about the job yet? You all ready for eartyh moving moments:winkwink:hey i may feel it too im not that far away:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ha! It's the 10th and I'm official 10 weeks today.
> 
> Yay for 10 weeks:yipee: Not long until nub shots \\:D/ Molly if that thing about girls having more hcg _is_ true then it's, erhmm, how can I best put this, looking a bit pink for youClick to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh:shhh:...was thinking the same thing :shhh:Click to expand...

:shhh: !

At least it's looking good for Trin.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I like the name Levi too but it's been hijacked by trashy people here in the UK
> 
> same here sarah
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 167519
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *puts eyes back in sockets*Click to expand...

:shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I'd like them both to get frozen into the Bearing Straight for eternity!

:rofl: I love you Sarachka! :rofl: I'm from Alaska and I've people now trying to lump me together with Palin as if I must like her. :growlmad: Not so! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

So many turtles lurking and they are so silent...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So many turtles lurking and they are so silent...

I've been chatting to my mum on the phone, explaining about hcg levels. She said that she doesn't envy me- in her day you just got pregnant and it either fell out 6 weeks later or 9 months later, depending if you got lucky or not. No sleepless nights or calculations inbetween:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

I'm here Molly :wave:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'd like them both to get frozen into the Bearing Straight for eternity!
> 
> :rofl: I love you Sarachka! :rofl: I'm from Alaska and I've people now trying to lump me together with Palin as if I must like her. :growlmad: Not so! :hissy:Click to expand...

I would love to know who authorized her to have her own show?? and from what I hear it gets good rating? so who's watching?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Holly your levels struck a familiar note so i went through my harri files...at 5+1 my levels were 386...he is 5 now,perfectly healthy,amazing immune system-barely a cold to his medical history...

Thanks:hugs: That is sooo nice to hear


----------



## kit_cat

So true Bethany's mum....the days of blissful ignorance are long gone and between knowing what we know and advanced technology, we put ourselves through absolute torment :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So many turtles lurking and they are so silent...
> 
> I've been chatting to my mum on the phone, explaining about hcg levels. She said that she doesn't envy me- in her day you just got pregnant and it either fell out 6 weeks later or 9 months later, depending if you got lucky or not. No sleepless nights or calculations inbetween:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Your mum is funny and supportive. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to my gyneco and effectively she finds the results pants, (not her exact words of course!) so I have another test on Saturday and if they're still looking dodgy then a scan to check it's not an eptopic :shrug:
> That's put a bummer on my weekend with my mum:cry:
> 
> Bethany, I adore you, you know I do. Please just relax and try to stay positive or at least... not completely pessimistic. It's not over yet okay? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO from me :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur...
> 
> I love you too Bethany and I am drinking your tea as we speak having fun working out what's what! Thank you :flower: I hope everything is ok I truly do you deserve it flower...
> 
> Elgin johns kid is called zachary... Like my cousin who I am looking after...
> Also cause they did it in California the laws there mean he is listed as the babies mummy and his partner the dad :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Elgin who??? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: was on my phone!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'd like them both to get frozen into the Bearing Straight for eternity!
> 
> :rofl: I love you Sarachka! :rofl: I'm from Alaska and I've people now trying to lump me together with Palin as if I must like her. :growlmad: Not so! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to know who authorized her to have her own show?? and from what I hear it gets good rating? so who's watching?Click to expand...

Omg. I don't want to talk about it. :nope: My OH teases me horribly at times about. He'll say, "Look honey, your idol is going to be on tv!" :growlmad: :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

I am so thrown by this nausea. I laid on the couch for a little while and it helped... I get up and barely move around and it's back. :(


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> I'm here Molly :wave:

:flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

im here tooo just had chinese was nom nom

yay for your mummy Bethany she knows whats she is on about like Kit says we know to bloody much to scare us s88tless


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am so thrown by this nausea. I laid on the couch for a little while and it helped... I get up and barely move around and it's back. :(

Nothing else for it...you just have to lay on the couch some more :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So many turtles lurking and they are so silent...
> 
> I've been chatting to my mum on the phone, explaining about hcg levels. She said that she doesn't envy me- in her day you just got pregnant and it either fell out 6 weeks later or 9 months later, depending if you got lucky or not. No sleepless nights or calculations inbetween:haha:Click to expand...

:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Random fact: Some places (e.g. India) are considering outlawing informing the parents of the sex of the child based on ultrasound, because of the tendency for female children to be aborted.


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> im here tooo just had chinese was nom nom
> 
> yay for your mummy Bethany she knows whats she is on about like Kit says we know to bloody much to scare us s88tless

Mmmm... chinese.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off for a bath and then my dinner and then a read and an early night, so I will wish all you lovely turtles goodnight now. I think I'll sleep better if I'm away from the computer and not drawn into reading about low hcg level miscarriage stories all night:shock: 

newmummy don't worry about the appleseed, I did the same myself!:hugs:

Thanks again Turtles for being so kind in times of Big Wobble, I love you all:hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am so thrown by this nausea. I laid on the couch for a little while and it helped... I get up and barely move around and it's back. :(
> 
> Nothing else for it...you just have to lay on the couch some more :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh but I can't want to! *pout* What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off for a bath and then my dinner and then a read and an early night, so I will wish all you lovely turtles goodnight now. I think I'll sleep better if I'm away from the computer and not drawn into reading about low hcg level miscarriage stories all night:shock:
> 
> newmummy don't worry about the appleseed, I did the same myself!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks again Turtles for being so kind in times of Big Wobble, I love you all:hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Sleep well Bethany. Good dreams only. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly...hope you have a restful night after your stressful day. Lots of love to you :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

night night bethany keep away from computer ...........sweet dreams only xxx


----------



## poas

:blush: I am very ashamed to say,that this evening whilst my oh has been at work,I have eaten...gulp...4bags of marmite flavour crisps and a big piece of custard brioche.:nope: I'm such a bad bad person!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Random fact: Some places (e.g. India) are considering outlawing informing the parents of the sex of the child based on ultrasound, because of the tendency for female children to be aborted.

Yeah, I heard this before...shocking to even think about :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random fact: Some places (e.g. India) are considering outlawing informing the parents of the sex of the child based on ultrasound, because of the tendency for female children to be aborted.
> 
> Yeah, I heard this before...shocking to even think about :nope:Click to expand...

What is disturbing to me is the wonder of what they may do to the girl baby once born if they are not allowed to know BEFORE the birth.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am so thrown by this nausea. I laid on the couch for a little while and it helped... I get up and barely move around and it's back. :(
> 
> Nothing else for it...you just have to lay on the couch some more :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh but I can't want to! *pout* What are you having for dinner?Click to expand...

I'm just about to tuck into Quorn steak (veggie steak thingy), baby new potatoes and side salad :thumbup: :munch: NOM NOM NOM

What's for lunch in the Molly household??


----------



## new mummy2010

i have been eating full bags (big) of bacon fries or onion rings so dont feel bad

im off to wath tv and early night too its catching up with me now


----------



## Mollykins

6 more days!


----------



## newbie_ttc

by the way *jaynie* like your new avatar... even if you are feeling aggressive :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> :blush: I am very ashamed to say,that this evening whilst my oh has been at work,I have eaten...gulp...4bags of marmite flavour crisps and a big piece of custard brioche.:nope: I'm such a bad bad person!!!

:rofl:

You're not bad..you're preggo!! NOM NOM NOM NOM :munch: Enjoy while you have THE BEST excuse for eating all sorts!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> 6 more days!

in more ways than 1! :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am so thrown by this nausea. I laid on the couch for a little while and it helped... I get up and barely move around and it's back. :(
> 
> Nothing else for it...you just have to lay on the couch some more :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh but I can't want to! *pout* What are you having for dinner?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just about to tuck into Quorn steak (veggie steak thingy), baby new potatoes and side salad :thumbup: :munch: NOM NOM NOM
> 
> What's for lunch in the Molly household??Click to expand...

I've been thinking about that... trying to find something I could make that won't make me :sick: to even prepare. :-k I've been contemplating a large salad with an apple to go along with... maybe applesauce or yogurt. The girls seem hungry for cheese quesadillas. :shrug: I'm just not sure.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly I was lurking on my phone! 

I don't like Sarah Palin because I know that she is an idiot after reading about 3 articles on her :haha: orrr maybe it takes one to know one :haha:

:trin: how are you dear? I have missed you turtle friend, I thought about you today and assumed you were busy busy with your new venture :thumbup:

New mummy :nope: no news yet! I am a bit relieved but sad to be back to the grindstone with job searching and rejection letters! 

I haven't seen Erin for too long... It has been well over a week and she has just left me another voicemail :cloud9: I miss her so much though.

I got a nearly positive OPK today so I reckon I will get my peak tomorrow as it isn't quite a positive yet... Hopefully I'll have a nice blazing positive/peak reading tomorrow :D


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...

I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Random fact: Some places (e.g. India) are considering outlawing informing the parents of the sex of the child based on ultrasound, because of the tendency for female children to be aborted.

I've read this too and in China where they have to have licenses for more than one child and stuff - I think they have introduced it in some places and obviously seen a marked decrease in abortion both medical and backstreet. Sad things.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off for a bath and then my dinner and then a read and an early night, so I will wish all you lovely turtles goodnight now. I think I'll sleep better if I'm away from the computer and not drawn into reading about low hcg level miscarriage stories all night:shock:
> 
> newmummy don't worry about the appleseed, I did the same myself!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks again Turtles for being so kind in times of Big Wobble, I love you all:hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

be kind to yourself my dear, sweet dreams!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...

:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off for a bath and then my dinner and then a read and an early night, so I will wish all you lovely turtles goodnight now. I think I'll sleep better if I'm away from the computer and not drawn into reading about low hcg level miscarriage stories all night:shock:
> 
> newmummy don't worry about the appleseed, I did the same myself!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks again Turtles for being so kind in times of Big Wobble, I love you all:hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Good night Bethany hope you rest up and sleep well :flower: :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

You are not excited? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> i have been eating full bags (big) of bacon fries or onion rings so dont feel bad
> 
> im off to wath tv and early night too its catching up with me now

Night night new mummy enjoy your tv (and crisps if applicable) :sleep: :sleep: :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> by the way *jaynie* like your new avatar... even if you are feeling aggressive :haha:

Thanks :kiss: the girl on the other end is a girl I lived with at uni and afterwards too she moved from Stoke to Warrington where I live to live with me :cloud9: we had a ball but then I was with Adam and she had no one and she went to Ibiza to party and I was out on my ear!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- why so aggressive?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You are not excited? :shrug:Click to expand...

nervous is more like it!


----------



## kit_cat

Just had my dinner...it had definite nomability but I do feel the need for some choccies now :blush: I find it really hard to fill myself up these days :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You are not excited? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> nervous is more like it!Click to expand...

I'm excited!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

all caught up now girls... 

POAS I eat ridonculous amounts of food sometimes but I balance it out or I try to, I don't want to deny myself thing I like all the time cause that's not fun :nope: so I dread to think what I will be like when I have a real excuse! 

Kit your dinner sounds yummy and it has gone soooo fast to your scan it's like less than a week :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Molly I also thought Newbie was testing V-day :shrug: 

I have to go as quick as I came at least I have to turn my laptop off I have something earth shattering to look forward to :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay Jaynie...ENJOY your evening! I hope it's a proper knee trembler :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- why so aggressive?

:-k :-k 

I changed it in haste this morning when Adam had left on an argument... I should change it back... One sec :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Just had my dinner...it had definite nomability but I do feel the need for some choccies now :blush: I find it really hard to fill myself up these days :shrug:

:haha: I walked upstairs and into my room last night just in time to see my OH breaking off a square of my chocolate that is by my bed for "emergencies" :haha: I shocked us both when I screamed at him, "PUT THAT DOWN RIGHT NOW!" Then he said, "Just one square?" I had the tone of a 5 year old about to throw down a hissy and said, "But that's MINE!" :nope: Shameful. Lucky for me he laughed. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You are not excited? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> nervous is more like it!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too! I think it's only fitting for her to get her :bfp: on V-day since she didn't get it on Christmas and she so wants a holiday bfp.


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

Molly..I'm loving your emergency choc stash...I never have a stash as I always eat it straight away :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly that is so funny :haha:

Me and Adam have food rules and stuff - did I mention the cookie dough one? We have to eat the ice cream first and then we share the cookie dough globs, according to size, at the end :haha: there's usually a tiff in there somewhere though :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You are not excited? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> nervous is more like it!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I think it's only fitting for her to get her :bfp: on V-day since she didn't get it on Christmas and she so wants a holiday bfp.Click to expand...

glad u girls are excited, someone should be. i just don't feel like it's in the cards for me tho. ironically enough i had this same build up over christmas (and ironically my chart is almost identical) so i hate to be a negative nancy, but i really don't want to disappoint you girls come monday so no getting your hopes up, ok?


----------



## Mollykins

You did tell us about the cookie dough Jaynie. That's funny. :haha:

Kit- I have chocolate in the house too... it's more like the chocolate at my bedside is for emergency if I run out in the rest of the house as well as a sleepwalking deterrent. I know that sounds odd but since I put chocolate by my bed, I sometimes "wake up"/sleepwalk and eat some chocolate and go back to bed instead of roaming the house and hiding things/eating. :blush: That's all so embarrassing still. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that is so funny :haha:
> 
> Me and Adam have food rules and stuff - did I mention the cookie dough one? We have to eat the ice cream first and then we share the cookie dough globs, according to size, at the end :haha: there's usually a tiff in there somewhere though :haha:

err...? what are u still doing here young lady? :trouble: u have some business to attend to! stat :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> You did tell us about the cookie dough Jaynie. That's funny. :haha:
> 
> Kit- I have chocolate in the house too... it's more like the chocolate at my bedside is for emergency if I run out in the rest of the house as well as a sleepwalking deterrent. I know that sounds odd but since I put chocolate by my bed, I sometimes "wake up"/sleepwalk and eat some chocolate and go back to bed instead of roaming the house and hiding things/eating. :blush: That's all so embarrassing still. :dohh:

:rofl: i wish i could see u in one of your episodes!!

edit: Nothing to be ashamed of. i think it's cute and it makes you unique!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You are not excited? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> nervous is more like it!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I think it's only fitting for her to get her :bfp: on V-day since she didn't get it on Christmas and she so wants a holiday bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> glad u girls are excited, someone should be. i just don't feel like it's in the cards for me tho. ironically enough i had this same build up over christmas (and ironically my chart is almost identical) so i hate to be a negative nancy, but i really don't want to disappoint you girls come monday so no getting your hopes up, ok?Click to expand...

All right, I promise not to get my hopes up as long as you don't take it so badly if your not pregnant this cycle.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You did tell us about the cookie dough Jaynie. That's funny. :haha:
> 
> Kit- I have chocolate in the house too... it's more like the chocolate at my bedside is for emergency if I run out in the rest of the house as well as a sleepwalking deterrent. I know that sounds odd but since I put chocolate by my bed, I sometimes "wake up"/sleepwalk and eat some chocolate and go back to bed instead of roaming the house and hiding things/eating. :blush: That's all so embarrassing still. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: i wish i could see u in one of your episodes!!
> 
> edit: Nothing to be ashamed of. i think it's cute and it makes you unique!Click to expand...

Unique! I slept-walked (or however you past tense that) into my friend's (older and super cute) brother's bed one time while I was staying the night! :blush::blush::blush::blush: Luckily my hormones are not so... randy as they were as a teen so I don't find myself in those predicaments. 

My OH thinks I'm funny. The odd time he catches me, he talks to me. At first it's because he thinks I'm awake and we he doesn't get a response, he knows but keeps talking. He says sometimes I talk back and I don't make any sense and it's hilarious. He tries to verbally convince/coach me back to bed. :blush: WOW. I am all about confessing embarrassing things today!


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly that is so funny :haha:
> 
> Me and Adam have food rules and stuff - did I mention the cookie dough one? We have to eat the ice cream first and then we share the cookie dough globs, according to size, at the end :haha: there's usually a tiff in there somewhere though :haha:
> 
> err...? what are u still doing here young lady? :trouble: u have some business to attend to! stat :haha:Click to expand...

Message received newbie - loud and clear :sex: :sex: :sex: 

One more thing I agree with Molly you beat yourself up for this taking time :flower: and it is gonna take time I have had well timed sex for 3 months now and :nope: :shrug: nothing so you are not alone - you*have* to be positive.

Night night girls :sex: :sleep: for me...


----------



## Mollykins

Night Jaynie love- good luck catching your baby eggy. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You are not excited? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> nervous is more like it!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I think it's only fitting for her to get her :bfp: on V-day since she didn't get it on Christmas and she so wants a holiday bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> glad u girls are excited, someone should be. i just don't feel like it's in the cards for me tho. ironically enough i had this same build up over christmas (and ironically my chart is almost identical) so i hate to be a negative nancy, but i really don't want to disappoint you girls come monday so no getting your hopes up, ok?Click to expand...
> 
> All right, I promise not to get my hopes up as long as you don't take it so badly if your not pregnant this cycle.Click to expand...

can't guarantee that unfortunately... i have a tendency to throw the baby out with the bath water when things don't go my way. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

> can't guarantee that unfortunately... i have a tendency to throw the baby out with the bath water when things don't go my way. :blush:

But you need that BABY! Don't throw it out! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Jaynie :winkwink: G'luck Jaynie :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days!
> 
> in more ways than 1! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing on V-day Miss? 4 DAYS FOR YOU!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You are not excited? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> nervous is more like it!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I think it's only fitting for her to get her :bfp: on V-day since she didn't get it on Christmas and she so wants a holiday bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> glad u girls are excited, someone should be. i just don't feel like it's in the cards for me tho. ironically enough i had this same build up over christmas (and ironically my chart is almost identical) so i hate to be a negative nancy, but i really don't want to disappoint you girls come monday so no getting your hopes up, ok?Click to expand...

Not sure if I can make you any promises on that one but I'll try :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly that is so funny :haha:
> 
> Me and Adam have food rules and stuff - did I mention the cookie dough one? We have to eat the ice cream first and then we share the cookie dough globs, according to size, at the end :haha: there's usually a tiff in there somewhere though :haha:
> 
> err...? what are u still doing here young lady? :trouble: u have some business to attend to! stat :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Message received newbie - loud and clear :sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> One more thing I agree with Molly you beat yourself up for this taking time :flower: and it is gonna take time I have had well timed sex for 3 months now and :nope: :shrug: nothing so you are not alone - you*have* to be positive.
> 
> Night night girls :sex: :sleep: for me...Click to expand...

u know me so well! :hugs: and right you are of course. i will do my best.... should i feel the ground shake tonight, i will think of you and adam :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You did tell us about the cookie dough Jaynie. That's funny. :haha:
> 
> Kit- I have chocolate in the house too... it's more like the chocolate at my bedside is for emergency if I run out in the rest of the house as well as a sleepwalking deterrent. I know that sounds odd but since I put chocolate by my bed, I sometimes "wake up"/sleepwalk and eat some chocolate and go back to bed instead of roaming the house and hiding things/eating. :blush: That's all so embarrassing still. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: i wish i could see u in one of your episodes!!
> 
> edit: Nothing to be ashamed of. i think it's cute and it makes you unique!Click to expand...
> 
> Unique! I slept-walked (or however you past tense that) into my friend's (older and super cute) brother's bed one time while I was staying the night! :blush::blush::blush::blush: Luckily my hormones are not so... randy as they were as a teen so I don't find myself in those predicaments.
> 
> My OH thinks I'm funny. The odd time he catches me, he talks to me. At first it's because he thinks I'm awake and we he doesn't get a response, he knows but keeps talking. He says sometimes I talk back and I don't make any sense and it's hilarious. He tries to verbally convince/coach me back to bed. :blush: WOW. I am all about confessing embarrassing things today!Click to expand...

you need your own reality show. i'd watch! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Phew! Chatty turtles while I was out and about. :)
Got a few decor things for our India room... :)

Lunch time for me... leftovers from dinner. Won't mention what so as not to induce vomiting in anyone!!! :haha:

Hugs and kisses to the turtles off to bed. Night night! :sleep:

I'm out to take the doggie for a walk in the lovely sunshine after I nom. 

OH, and I'm going to poas - an OPK. :D


----------



## Mollykins

No reality show for me! I'd cry. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

OPK is negative. Got a 7 pack, so I'll be bringing them to pee on during our trip! How romantic!! :D


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> OPK is negative. Got a 7 pack, so I'll be bringing them to pee on during our trip! How romantic!! :D

Definitely! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/558138ef.jpg

OMG my lovely OH just came home with these and a new leather purse for me!! 

Still not having sex with him tonight though!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/558138ef.jpg

OMG my lovely OH just came home with these and a new leather purse for me!! 

Still not having sex with him tonight though!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww! Sarachka that is the sweetest!


----------



## Rachael.

Just though i'd share!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 160.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rachael.

Just catching up on the last 150 posts!


----------



## LunaLady

Rachael!!! IS THAT A :bfp: ?!?!?!?

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> Just though i'd share!

Yay Rachael!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So pleased for you my lovely :cloud9:

Where've you been? We've not seen you for ages? Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

What a sweet OH you have, Sarachka!


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Just though i'd share!
> 
> Yay Rachael!!! :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So pleased for you my lovely :cloud9:
> 
> Where've you been? We've not seen you for ages? Congrats again! :happydance:Click to expand...

We have our year end for my work's accounts in February so have been taxing my brain with lots of figures! Not wanted to look at a computer screen when i've been in front of one all day at work!


----------



## Rachael.

LunaLady said:


> Rachael!!! IS THAT A :bfp: ?!?!?!?
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't believe it...i don't even feel pregnant! Took 3 test tonight and they have all been positive!


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats Rachael!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Time for me to say goodnight people, sleep well and catch up tomorrow :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

congrats rachael! 

its 22 25 and i havent been sick today or even felt it that much :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Just thought I'd leave you with one of my most favourite tunes right now.... I love it when Mr Ipod plays this on my walks by the lake :cloud9:

The lyrics and music are genius :cloud9:

"you are the only thing in any room you're ever in" *sigh* 

What a beautiful lyric eh?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4YdmSclJA8


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> congrats rachael!
> 
> its 22 25 and i havent been sick today or even felt it that much :happydance:

Ahh that's great April...onwards and upwards from here on :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Very lovely song, Kit! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:growlmad: yep :witch: is here well and truly, the massive cramping gave it away yesterday and this is cycle 30 after this im taking a year off and back to condoms we go!


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations Rachael! How exciting for you!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! :wave:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey moll my doll! :hugs: just catching up and stumbled across our 14th :bfp:
:yipee:

how are you tonight?


----------



## newbie_ttc

COngrats rachel!! :happydance: :wohoo:

this so sudden! i need details, symptoms, dpo? pls :flower:

**runs to grab a pen**


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sorry about that awful witch Ging, i guess my bat was noy big enough :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:
So of course I can't sleep and wake up at 4am bawling my eyes out:sad2: I've had a hot chocolate and calmed down now, but just so you don't think I'm crazy- _it is my way of dealing with things_, and prefer to get upset as I go along rather than hiding it all.
My levels must have been at least 200 on Monday for the digi 2-3 reading, so they're not looking good at 367 four days later:shrug: Even my mum and dh and my gyn agree with me for once! To be honest I've now flipped over into feeling that I'll be relieved if I just have a normal miscarriage, since I'm worried about this lower back pain I've had all along. If it's ectopic my chances of conceiving after that are pretty remote. 
It's tough falling from :cloud9: onto the concrete and I hope you'll bear with me ladies and forgive me if I'm a bit of a misery guts on the thread for a while :flower: I have my mum coming this morning so I won't be on so much anyway until Tuesday, (but I'll try to keep up and keep you informed of my results!) then I'm on my lonesome for a week while dh is on his ski trip, so I'm sure to be leaning on you heavily for support then!

Huge Congrats Rachel for your :bfp:, I was wondering where you'd got to! Enjoy it my love:hugs:

Good luck with egg catch jaynie:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie! :wave:

i don't think i've commented on your new fruit today moll. :dance: yay for moving to a new stage!


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello Newbie, hello Molly:hi: :hugs:
I thought it was just me and the tumbleweed!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hey moll my doll! :hugs: just catching up and stumbled across our 14th :bfp:
> :yipee:
> 
> how are you tonight?

Cramping and nauseous. :nope: Otherwise I am all right. I think I will go to bed early tonight and hopefully I will feel better in the morning.


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :growlmad: yep :witch: is here well and truly, the massive cramping gave it away yesterday and this is cycle 30 after this im taking a year off and back to condoms we go!

Oh sorry ginge:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Bethany, my heart is aching for u! :hugs: I agree that it is better to let your emotions out rather than holding it all in, and even tho you are fearing the worse, pls hold on to some hope. I know I don't have the words to make it all better but just know my thoughts and heart are with you now. and even though we are not there with you, you are not alone. we all love you and i think i speak for us all in saying that u can always let it out here, no matter how miserable you are feeling. I felt the same way last week and everyone, including you, let me know it was quite alright to express myself here good or bad.


----------



## Mollykins

It's not just you Holly-love. :hugs: We are here.

No worries. We will be here for you in whatever way you need us. :flower: I understand your way of coping and dealing with things; I am much the same. Feel what you feel (accept it) and then move on to the next step. 

I hope you enjoy your time with your mum despite it all. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey moll my doll! :hugs: just catching up and stumbled across our 14th :bfp:
> :yipee:
> 
> how are you tonight?
> 
> Cramping and nauseous. :nope: Otherwise I am all right. I think I will go to bed early tonight and hopefully I will feel better in the morning.Click to expand...

oh no! Logan, be sweet to mommy... only mild nausea, just enough to reassure her without taking the wind out of her sail, mmk little prune?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Bethany do you have anything planned with mum? Or just some good TLC for you and little Holly?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey moll my doll! :hugs: just catching up and stumbled across our 14th :bfp:
> :yipee:
> 
> how are you tonight?
> 
> Cramping and nauseous. :nope: Otherwise I am all right. I think I will go to bed early tonight and hopefully I will feel better in the morning.Click to expand...
> 
> oh no! Logan, be sweet to mommy... only mild nausea, just enough to reassure her without taking the wind out of her sail, mmk little prune?Click to expand...

:) Thanks sweetling. I'll read aloud your post so as to pass it on. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

for hollymonkey

Spoiler
https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks girls:flower: yep I'll try to have fun with my mum anyway, shopping for weddding stuff, although I feel sad about my wedding now, I'd gone too far in my imagination of making 'the announcement' at it to my dad and bro and sis:cry:
I'm actually going to go for a little walk now, the dawn birds are singing and it may help me to stop crying. A new day and all that:shrug:

Goodnight you 2, hope the nausea leaves you Molly!:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

enjoy your walk dear and be kind to yourself

edit: take this with you :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> for hollymonkey
> 
> Spoiler
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif

thanks newbie:hugs: I actually smiled then! Almost cracked my face!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> for hollymonkey
> 
> Spoiler
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif
> 
> 
> thanks newbie:hugs: I actually smiled then! Almost cracked my face!Click to expand...

ahh! :cloud9: my job is done :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Bethany do you have anything planned with mum? Or just some good TLC for you and little Holly?

Mainly shopping, and babyswimmers on Saturday. My mum's never been to babyswimmers!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks girls:flower: yep I'll try to have fun with my mum anyway, shopping for weddding stuff, although I feel sad about my wedding now, I'd gone too far in my imagination of making 'the announcement' at it to my dad and bro and sis:cry:
> I'm actually going to go for a little walk now, the dawn birds are singing and it may help me to stop crying. A new day and all that:shrug:
> 
> Goodnight you 2, hope the nausea leaves you Molly!:hugs:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks sweets. I hope you find some peace among the birds. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I am off to an early bed lovelies... this is getting to be too much.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Mollz:kiss:

I'm off too, but just to say if anyone wants a laugh then check out my visitor's page and see what newbie put there for me:haha:

Thanks newbie:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

he cracks me up every time! :haha:

good night moll, hope u feel better in the morn


----------



## newbie_ttc

he cracks me up every time! :haha:

good night moll, hope u feel better in the morn


----------



## LunaLady

Just popping in to say Good Night!
And good morning, as usual!

I'm leaving early in the morning for my trip!

And my husband is reading over my shoulder just now and wants me to put that we're going to work very hard on baby making so as to not let you all down! :haha:

Bethany, lots of hugs and lovies to you dearling. Keeping my FX for you that your numbers are high on Saturday!


----------



## new mummy2010

YAY i see dem pink lines!!!!:bfp::bfp::dust::dust:


Rachael. said:


> Just though i'd share!

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! can't wait for some actual BNB time feel a bit lost as not been able to catch u properly all week:shrug:

Morning SAra lady hows you my lovely?

Bethany here is some:dust::dust:it's a very sticky batch i hear:thumbup:

Love to all my turtle friends:kiss:did i mention it's friday wooooo hoooooooooooooooo:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning girls 

Congrats Rachel !!!! X 

My dearest hollymonkey, I'm so sorry u have to go through all this ..... It's so unfair and I totally understand the need to embrace these feelings now rather than wait !!! Big hugs and so glad your mummy is coming over soon x


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Just thought I'd leave you with one of my most favourite tunes right now.... I love it when Mr Ipod plays this on my walks by the lake :cloud9:
> 
> The lyrics and music are genius :cloud9:
> 
> "you are the only thing in any room you're ever in" *sigh*
> 
> What a beautiful lyric eh?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4YdmSclJA8

I loooove Elbow :cloud9: in fact I nearly put 'One Day like this' on here yesterday because I listened and it made me :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly - it seems rational - I cry when I need to to but not in front of Adam if *he* has upset me - just like right now. *I have no baby gravy inside me *. I think he's pushed me very close to the edge today and no apology... 

Rachael - I agree with newbie we want details :flower: when did you test (DPO?) How long were you trying? 

Luna :haha: your OH is funny! Have a safe trip and plenty of :sex: indeed... 

You all have to have enough sex for me this cycle :sad2: 

I am now listening to Elbow - Kit this is no good for one's frame of mind :sad:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka :cloud9: such a lovely OH - my OH has *never* bought me flowers... There ya go! I think I have had a binch but off someone else :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :growlmad: yep :witch: is here well and truly, the massive cramping gave it away yesterday and this is cycle 30 after this im taking a year off and back to condoms we go!

Sorry Ginge :( You still going to keep "our" appointment on the 16th?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> So of course I can't sleep and wake up at 4am bawling my eyes out:sad2: I've had a hot chocolate and calmed down now, but just so you don't think I'm crazy- _it is my way of dealing with things_, and prefer to get upset as I go along rather than hiding it all.
> My levels must have been at least 200 on Monday for the digi 2-3 reading, so they're not looking good at 367 four days later:shrug: Even my mum and dh and my gyn agree with me for once! To be honest I've now flipped over into feeling that I'll be relieved if I just have a normal miscarriage, since I'm worried about this lower back pain I've had all along. If it's ectopic my chances of conceiving after that are pretty remote.
> It's tough falling from :cloud9: onto the concrete and I hope you'll bear with me ladies and forgive me if I'm a bit of a misery guts on the thread for a while :flower: I have my mum coming this morning so I won't be on so much anyway until Tuesday, (but I'll try to keep up and keep you informed of my results!) then I'm on my lonesome for a week while dh is on his ski trip, so I'm sure to be leaning on you heavily for support then!
> 
> Huge Congrats Rachel for your :bfp:, I was wondering where you'd got to! Enjoy it my love:hugs:
> 
> Good luck with egg catch jaynie:thumbup:

Lots of love and hugs to you my lovely. No matter what the outcome is here we are ready and waiting to hear whatever you have to say - as always.

Ironically, the timing of your mums visit is perfect. Who better to have at your side right now? Give her an extra tight squeeze from us all :hugs:..I'm so glad she's with you. How is OH with everything?

Thinking about you lots and hope you can check in at some point with us. :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey moll my doll! :hugs: just catching up and stumbled across our 14th :bfp:
> :yipee:
> 
> how are you tonight?
> 
> Cramping and nauseous. :nope: Otherwise I am all right. I think I will go to bed early tonight and hopefully I will feel better in the morning.Click to expand...

That's pooey Molly..I hope you feel much better today m'love. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> he cracks me up every time! :haha:
> 
> good night moll, hope u feel better in the morn

I just looked...:rofl:

You are a tonic newbie...what would we all do without you?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Just popping in to say Good Night!
> And good morning, as usual!
> 
> I'm leaving early in the morning for my trip!
> 
> And my husband is reading over my shoulder just now and wants me to put that we're going to work very hard on baby making so as to not let you all down! :haha:
> 
> Bethany, lots of hugs and lovies to you dearling. Keeping my FX for you that your numbers are high on Saturday!

Luna..have the best time ever on your trip to Victoria.

I LOVE that OH is fully on board with the B&B way...you have him very well trained in turtle etiquette already :winkwink:

Look forward to hearing all about it in a few days :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: newmummy, :wave: Crunchie

I think I've missed you two this morning...but hello and have a great Friday!! :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?


----------



## Sarachka

*HOLLY I'm so sorry that this situation is occurring. Life just isn't fair. I hope you'll let your mum pamper and baby you and you'll take it easy. *


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?

I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!


----------



## Rachael.

newbie_ttc said:


> COngrats rachel!! :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> this so sudden! i need details, symptoms, dpo? pls :flower:
> 
> **runs to grab a pen**

Tested a 9 DPO with 3 tests all positive - no symptoms really boobs feel tender (but do before i get AF anyway) did have really bad wind 7 - 9 DPO TMI!


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> So of course I can't sleep and wake up at 4am bawling my eyes out:sad2: I've had a hot chocolate and calmed down now, but just so you don't think I'm crazy- _it is my way of dealing with things_, and prefer to get upset as I go along rather than hiding it all.
> My levels must have been at least 200 on Monday for the digi 2-3 reading, so they're not looking good at 367 four days later:shrug: Even my mum and dh and my gyn agree with me for once! To be honest I've now flipped over into feeling that I'll be relieved if I just have a normal miscarriage, since I'm worried about this lower back pain I've had all along. If it's ectopic my chances of conceiving after that are pretty remote.
> It's tough falling from :cloud9: onto the concrete and I hope you'll bear with me ladies and forgive me if I'm a bit of a misery guts on the thread for a while :flower: I have my mum coming this morning so I won't be on so much anyway until Tuesday, (but I'll try to keep up and keep you informed of my results!) then I'm on my lonesome for a week while dh is on his ski trip, so I'm sure to be leaning on you heavily for support then!
> 
> Huge Congrats Rachel for your :bfp:, I was wondering where you'd got to! Enjoy it my love:hugs:
> 
> Good luck with egg catch jaynie:thumbup:

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly - it seems rational - I cry when I need to to but not in front of Adam if *he* has upset me - just like right now. *I have no baby gravy inside me *. I think he's pushed me very close to the edge today and no apology...
> 
> Rachael - I agree with newbie we want details :flower: when did you test (DPO?) How long were you trying?
> 
> Luna :haha: your OH is funny! Have a safe trip and plenty of :sex: indeed...
> 
> You all have to have enough sex for me this cycle :sad2:
> 
> I am now listening to Elbow - Kit this is no good for one's frame of mind :sad:

Hello Jaynie. Are you ok m'love? Did it all go a bit pear shaped last night? Your domestic situation is not going to be helping with things right now...I know, I've lived with OH's mum a couple of times when we were between houses and it's a strain on every aspect of your relationship. 

Elbow...I cannot say how much I love Elbow. One Day like this always reminds me of running the "Human Race" in Wembley which was a 10K in aid of worldwide charities. It was an amazing experience :cloud9: They played that song with footage of all the people who would be helped by the funds :cry:


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly - it seems rational - I cry when I need to to but not in front of Adam if *he* has upset me - just like right now. *I have no baby gravy inside me *. I think he's pushed me very close to the edge today and no apology...
> 
> Rachael - I agree with newbie we want details :flower: when did you test (DPO?) How long were you trying?
> 
> Luna :haha: your OH is funny! Have a safe trip and plenty of :sex: indeed...
> 
> You all have to have enough sex for me this cycle :sad2:
> 
> I am now listening to Elbow - Kit this is no good for one's frame of mind :sad:

Only came of the pill in November, don't feel pregnant though only DTD 5 times last month! Was supposed to ovulate 31st January and the last time we DTD was 2.30 am on 30th January.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?
> 
> I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!Click to expand...

Jaynie...I'd be fuming under the circumstances and the promises he made to you! That in my opinion is a *RED CARD!!!*:growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?
> 
> I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaynie...I'd be fuming under the circumstances and the promises he made to you! That in my opinion is a *RED CARD!!!*:growlmad:Click to expand...

I am talking to a girlfriend that knows me and adam well and she is saying that I need to scare him... He's gotten lazy with 'us' and talking doesn't work. He's now used the 'under pressure' excuse and like, he didn't mention it yesterday or all the other cycles we have tried. He does that though my OH - throws something back at me to take the spotlight off him.


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry ladies...in my haste to reply this morning I neglected to say my usual good morning to all or have my customery "IT'S FRIDAY!!!" celebratory boogie :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope everyone has a great end of week! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?
> 
> I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaynie...I'd be fuming under the circumstances and the promises he made to you! That in my opinion is a *RED CARD!!!*:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking to a girlfriend that knows me and adam well and she is saying that I need to scare him... He's gotten lazy with 'us' and talking doesn't work. He's now used the 'under pressure' excuse and like, he didn't mention it yesterday or all the other cycles we have tried. He does that though my OH - throws something back at me to take the spotlight off him.Click to expand...

Hmm maybe your friend is right :shrug: Sometimes we all take each other for granted too much and need reminding of what we stand to lose.

I could understand Adam saying he felt "under pressure" if nothing was "happening" if you know what I mean..but that doesn't really ring true with the actual scenario does it? Men eh? :wacko:


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?
> 
> I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaynie...I'd be fuming under the circumstances and the promises he made to you! That in my opinion is a *RED CARD!!!*:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking to a girlfriend that knows me and adam well and she is saying that I need to scare him... He's gotten lazy with 'us' and talking doesn't work. He's now used the 'under pressure' excuse and like, he didn't mention it yesterday or all the other cycles we have tried. He does that though my OH - throws something back at me to take the spotlight off him.Click to expand...

So hard to understand at them at times. xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Still wobbling today? Have a horrible headache as well .... Never felt I would want nausea back !!! Lol


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry Jaynie !! Men are strange creatures


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?
> 
> I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaynie...I'd be fuming under the circumstances and the promises he made to you! That in my opinion is a *RED CARD!!!*:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking to a girlfriend that knows me and adam well and she is saying that I need to scare him... He's gotten lazy with 'us' and talking doesn't work. He's now used the 'under pressure' excuse and like, he didn't mention it yesterday or all the other cycles we have tried. He does that though my OH - throws something back at me to take the spotlight off him.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm maybe your friend is right :shrug: Sometimes we all take each other for granted too much and need reminding of what we stand to lose.
> 
> I could understand Adam saying he felt "under pressure" if nothing was "happening" if you know what I mean..but that doesn't really ring true with the actual scenario does it? Men eh? :wacko:Click to expand...

Sorry Kit! I had my cousin (who is the teenager that comes with this house) and his friend bombard the living room. To be 18 again eh? :wacko: they were talking about where to get money for their great night out :haha: I do envy them *today*.

No Kit - he rang me as well and I said that too, with our scenario he almost has no right to feel under pressure. We BD'd two days on the run when we were at Ash's and I got my first 'highs' on the monitor but he didn't know that I was 'high' he has honestly got a cheek to even insinuate this you see as there is only 2 of us involved - the pressure has to come from somewhere and he is suggesting it is me? How very dare him, I am in Molly's line of thinking - if he asks which is never I tell him of course where I am at. There is honestly nowhere that this pressure is coming from and because I don't tell him about it I feel stressed basically doing it on my own and it is frought because he honestly does have quite a low sex drive! :shrug: 

So my new plan to scare him worked. In all my confuddlement and sadness I still managed to do my CBFM and I am 'peak' according to FF this says I could ovualte *tomorrow*. So I did that and spoke to Adam and then I said I didn't want to see him because I would probably go out, it's friday why not :haha:? Anyway I decided I didn't want to and I was acting hastily and stuff so I text him to let him know that I would indeed be in if he wanted to come and get some stuff for the night that he won't be here. He clearly asked me to talk, which was my plan, but I didn't have to back down *he did! * Now if we are all up for 'making it up' you usually get some don't you? So I am going to take mine and I might try for tomorrow too seeing as that is my forecast egg day from FF. *would I still be in with a good chance? *


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Still wobbling today? Have a horrible headache as well .... Never felt I would want nausea back !!! Lol

Hi Crunchie :wave:

Sorry you're still feeling wobbly....you've no dodgy stuff going on have you? e.g. cramping/bleeding etc? If not, I'm sure there's nothing worth wobbling over m'love. It's just weirdo fade in/fade out symptoms that every one of us has had. :hugs:

Like I said, try to enjoy the less pukey days as you'll no doubt get the voms back at some point :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Still wobbling today? Have a horrible headache as well .... Never felt I would want nausea back !!! Lol

[-X[-X[-X

You musn't wobble preggocrunchiepants! You are just fine remember the new rule? No blood = no worry? I think it honestly did happen to other girls on this thread and they have all come through it! If you weren't watching your pregnancy as closely as you are you might not even notice!


----------



## kit_cat

Well done Jaynie..you've obviously pressed the right buttons! Good luck with your dastardly, yet effective plan :thumbup: Let's call it........... 

.....Operation 'get into Adam's pants but make him think it was his idea'

:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks kitty Kat and jaynie baby ! 

No cramping or blood ... I actually sitting at my desk with a headache from hell feeling quite sick after my fish paste sandwich 

It may be that on my mind I wasn't allowing myself to imagine that i would get to 8 weeks .... Maybe all this is physcological and it's all in my head as my boobs have gone effing massive !!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Well done Jaynie..you've obviously pressed the right buttons! Good luck with your dastardly, yet effective plan :thumbup: Let's call it...........
> 
> .....Operation 'get into Adam's pants but make him think it was his idea'
> 
> :thumbup::winkwink:

Honestly my love .... When we first tried to tcc we had loads of rows ! After about 6 months it really did work itself out !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?
> 
> I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaynie...I'd be fuming under the circumstances and the promises he made to you! That in my opinion is a *RED CARD!!!*:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking to a girlfriend that knows me and adam well and she is saying that I need to scare him... He's gotten lazy with 'us' and talking doesn't work. He's now used the 'under pressure' excuse and like, he didn't mention it yesterday or all the other cycles we have tried. He does that though my OH - throws something back at me to take the spotlight off him.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm maybe your friend is right :shrug: Sometimes we all take each other for granted too much and need reminding of what we stand to lose.
> 
> I could understand Adam saying he felt "under pressure" if nothing was "happening" if you know what I mean..but that doesn't really ring true with the actual scenario does it? Men eh? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Kit! I had my cousin (who is the teenager that comes with this house) and his friend bombard the living room. To be 18 again eh? :wacko: they were talking about where to get money for their great night out :haha: I do envy them *today*.
> 
> No Kit - he rang me as well and I said that too, with our scenario he almost has no right to feel under pressure. We BD'd two days on the run when we were at Ash's and I got my first 'highs' on the monitor but he didn't know that I was 'high' he has honestly got a cheek to even insinuate this you see as there is only 2 of us involved - the pressure has to come from somewhere and he is suggesting it is me? How very dare him, I am in Molly's line of thinking - if he asks which is never I tell him of course where I am at. There is honestly nowhere that this pressure is coming from and because I don't tell him about it I feel stressed basically doing it on my own and it is frought because he honestly does have quite a low sex drive! :shrug:
> 
> So my new plan to scare him worked. In all my confuddlement and sadness I still managed to do my CBFM and I am 'peak' according to FF this says I could ovualte *tomorrow*. So I did that and spoke to Adam and then I said I didn't want to see him because I would probably go out, it's friday why not :haha:? Anyway I decided I didn't want to and I was acting hastily and stuff so I text him to let him know that I would indeed be in if he wanted to come and get some stuff for the night that he won't be here. He clearly asked me to talk, which was my plan, but I didn't have to back down *he did! * Now if we are all up for 'making it up' you usually get some don't you? So I am going to take mine and I might try for tomorrow too seeing as that is my forecast egg day from FF. *would I still be in with a good chance? *Click to expand...


Hey Jaynie baby that sounds like a stonking plan to get into ad's pants:haha:.........men are so dumb they want these babys but it is actually like getting blood from a stone !!!(half the time) Good luck sweet i hope you get loadsa baby juice:thumbup:




Crunchie said:


> Thanks kitty Kat and jaynie baby !
> 
> No cramping or blood ... I actually sitting at my desk with a headache from hell feeling quite sick after my fish paste sandwich
> 
> It may be that on my mind I wasn't allowing myself to imagine that i would get to 8 weeks .... Maybe all this is physcological and it's all in my head as my boobs have gone effing massive !!

:haha:You sound like me i actually don't feel preggo at all anymore but am shattered all the time not a major symptom ust something i can play on:haha:, and yes i know have 4 boobies instead of 2 as they are popping out of my bra's :happydance:, obviously need new bras very soon!!!

And have this lemon growing inside me which is making me a little pot bellied piglet:cloud9::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello ladies:hi:

Happy Friday:flower:

I'm feeling much better for my good cry last night- didn't even burst into tears when I saw my mum this morning! I'm feeling calm and resigned to fate, still really hoping it's not ectopic of course.:shock: I'm so calm that I'm not even going for a blood test tomorrow, it will only ruin the lovely day I have planned of baby swimmers and shopping for wedding stuff, and what can I do with the results on a Sunday anyway?:shrug:Hey sirrah sirrah

And....

DING DONG THE BELLS ARE GOING TO CHIME!

AT 3pm ON MARCH THE 12th 2011:wedding:

Just been to the Town Hall, confirmation on Monday but it should be fine:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well done Jaynie..you've obviously pressed the right buttons! Good luck with your dastardly, yet effective plan :thumbup: Let's call it...........
> 
> .....Operation 'get into Adam's pants but make him think it was his idea'
> 
> :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> Honestly my love .... When we first tried to tcc we had loads of rows ! After about 6 months it really did work itself out !!!!Click to expand...

I'm going to give up on my ttc career simply on the grounds that DH and I have never had such bad sex in all the time we've known each other as when we're ttcing:shrug:

Hope you sort things out *jaynie* with OH, it's such a stress I understand completely:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *HOLLY I'm so sorry that this situation is occurring. Life just isn't fair. I hope you'll let your mum pamper and baby you and you'll take it easy. *

Thanks doll, that makes me feel SPESHAL:hugs: Yeah it's nice having my mum with me, she's been telling me all her miscarriage stories:shock: But thanks to one of them, I'm here:happydance: These things happen for a reason, the egg before me clearly wasn't as lovely as I am:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly love, I was doing some digging and found that they want your levels to increase by 66% by 48 hours and double by 72, at least. So perhaps.... ? :flower: I'm sorry if this isn't helpful, I tend to throw information at uncertainty. :shrug: Feel free to tell me to zip my lips. 

Jaynie- Sorry about Adam... I would give a good :grr: for you but I think your dastardly plan is going to work perfectly! :winkwink: 

Crunchster- No wobbling! Oh and by the way, you can thank an increase in blood volume for your headache. I believe, if I remember correctly, at this point in your pregnancy your total blood volume has increased by 10%. 

Newbie- That was a very thoughtful "gift" on Holly's visitor page! :happydance: <--Me dancing with the kitty. :haha:

Luna! I know you are off but have a WONDERFUL trip! :hugs:

Good morning/afternoon Sarachka! :wave: I see you are lurking!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon lady turtles! 

I feel much better this morning. :thumbup: Not sure what my plans are for today... my OH informed me (at 0100!) that he has today off so... :shrug: Perhaps we will do better searching for a new place. That would be exciting. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Molly my love:flower: It's just that so very few pregnancies with low hcg go on to be successful ones (although there _are _some lucky ones like Lissy thank heavens) so I'm being brutally realistic with myself, I prefer it that way. I'm feeling alot more accepting of a loss now having confronted it as a real possibility rather than endlessly clutching at straws. And as Kit said to me on a pm,if I have to eat a 7 course meal of hats it can only be a good thing:haha:
Glad you're feeling better today Molly. We have REALLY WARM SPRING SUNSHINE WEATHER here today, 16°C :cloud9: 
Off to the park with Holly (again!) in a mo. I think my mum is pregnant, she's got a bit of a headache and is asleep on the sofa:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon lady turtles!
> 
> I feel much better this morning. :thumbup: Not sure what my plans are for today... my OH informed me (at 0100!) that he has today off so... :shrug: Perhaps we will do better searching for a new place. That would be exciting. :)

Ooo yes house hunting is great fun:happydance: Dh and I visited loads just out of nosey parkerness :^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Thanks kitty Kat and jaynie baby !
> 
> No cramping or blood ... I actually sitting at my desk with a headache from hell feeling quite sick after my fish paste sandwich
> 
> It may be that on my mind I wasn't allowing myself to imagine that i would get to 8 weeks .... Maybe all this is physcological and it's all in my head as my boobs have gone effing massive !!

Yay for headache and sickness :yipee: Crunchie my frankenfriend:friends: you're reaching the stage where the symptoms start subsiding and your u/s showed a good heartbeat so... omg I sound such a hypocrite saying it... but 'try not to worry' !:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Molly my love:flower: It's just that so very few pregnancies with low hcg go on to be successful ones (although there _are _some lucky ones like Lissy thank heavens) so I'm being brutally realistic with myself, I prefer it that way. I'm feeling alot more accepting of a loss now having confronted it as a real possibility rather than endlessly clutching at straws. And as Kit said to me on a pm,if I have to eat a 7 course meal of hats it can only be a good thing:haha:
> Glad you're feeling better today Molly. We have REALLY WARM SPRING SUNSHINE WEATHER here today, 16°C :cloud9:
> Off to the park with Holly (again!) in a mo. I think my mum is pregnant, she's got a bit of a headache and is asleep on the sofa:haha:


My motto is, "Hope for the best, prepare for the worst." Which I suppose, in a way, goes with Kit's whole bit about eating a 7 course meal of hats wouldn't be horrible. :haha: I really am going to be majorly optimistic for you... just so you know. :flower:

I want want want :hissy: warm spring weather! It's going to be 10* C but full of clouds and some wind. Pooey... but could be worse. :thumbup: We are definitely going to get our walk in today as it's supposed to be horrible downpour rain from tomorrow to next Tuesday. :dohh: I think it would be worth it to try and find an indoor track to use... :-k Look at me... I'm rambling. Bah!


----------



## Mollykins

Random share: I've been thinking about it for quite some time now and have definitely decided... I am going back to school.... while pregnant. :shock: Of course, it depends on what sort of schedule I can get, unfortunately with OH's job it might get tricky. I would like to attend night and weekend classes but I'm unsure if that will work as OH sometimes works out of town for days. :dohh: BUT, as it's something I really want to do, I know I will find a way.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say Good Night!
> And good morning, as usual!
> 
> I'm leaving early in the morning for my trip!
> 
> And my husband is reading over my shoulder just now and wants me to put that we're going to work very hard on baby making so as to not let you all down! :haha:
> 
> Bethany, lots of hugs and lovies to you dearling. Keeping my FX for you that your numbers are high on Saturday!
> 
> Luna..have the best time ever on your trip to Victoria.
> 
> I LOVE that OH is fully on board with the B&B way...you have him very well trained in turtle etiquette already :winkwink:
> 
> Look forward to hearing all about it in a few days :hugs:Click to expand...

i second that! Your DH is awesome :awww: enjoy *Luna!!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Rachael. said:


> did have really bad wind 7 - 9 DPO TMI!

:shock: 

_so do i_ :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> did have really bad wind 7 - 9 DPO TMI!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> _so do i_ :argh:Click to expand...

What did you say?! Eeep! Newbie! Is that a *gasp* SYMPTOM?? :shock: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?
> 
> I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaynie...I'd be fuming under the circumstances and the promises he made to you! That in my opinion is a *RED CARD!!!*:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking to a girlfriend that knows me and adam well and she is saying that I need to scare him... He's gotten lazy with 'us' and talking doesn't work. He's now used the 'under pressure' excuse and like, he didn't mention it yesterday or all the other cycles we have tried. He does that though my OH - throws something back at me to take the spotlight off him.Click to expand...

unfortunately i can relate all too well here jaynie pooh. sorry to hear adam is flaking out on you in the 11th hr. :growlmad: fortunately you have yet to O so there's still time. It only takes one well timed session so don't give up yet. maybe you can convince him to stay with you tonight or try a different approach to coax the baby gravy out of him today? At some point, preferably after O, try talking to him to see why things have changed suddenly and if he really feels pressure or is that a cover for something else. good luck my dear, i hope you day ends up better than it has started. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello ladies:hi:
> 
> Happy Friday:flower:
> 
> I'm feeling much better for my good cry last night- didn't even burst into tears when I saw my mum this morning! I'm feeling calm and resigned to fate, still really hoping it's not ectopic of course.:shock: I'm so calm that I'm not even going for a blood test tomorrow, it will only ruin the lovely day I have planned of baby swimmers and shopping for wedding stuff, and what can I do with the results on a Sunday anyway?:shrug:Hey sirrah sirrah
> 
> And....
> 
> DING DONG THE BELLS ARE GOING TO CHIME!
> 
> AT 3pm ON MARCH THE 12th 2011:wedding:
> 
> Just been to the Town Hall, confirmation on Monday but it should be fine:thumbup:

Good girl, glad u are managing well bethany, i worried for you last night, but of course i should expect nothing less from you than a level headed response... most of the time anyway :haha: Now I need to find a dress, march 12 will be here before i know it!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies:hi:
> 
> Happy Friday:flower:
> 
> I'm feeling much better for my good cry last night- didn't even burst into tears when I saw my mum this morning! I'm feeling calm and resigned to fate, still really hoping it's not ectopic of course.:shock: I'm so calm that I'm not even going for a blood test tomorrow, it will only ruin the lovely day I have planned of baby swimmers and shopping for wedding stuff, and what can I do with the results on a Sunday anyway?:shrug:Hey sirrah sirrah
> 
> And....
> 
> DING DONG THE BELLS ARE GOING TO CHIME!
> 
> AT 3pm ON MARCH THE 12th 2011:wedding:
> 
> Just been to the Town Hall, confirmation on Monday but it should be fine:thumbup:
> 
> Good girl, glad u are managing well bethany, i worried for you last night, but of course i should expect nothing less from you than a level headed response... most of the time anyway :haha: Now I need to find a dress, march 12 will be here before i know it!Click to expand...

I don't know why I didn't put this together til now but 12 March is 5 days before my anniversary! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?


----------



## Sarachka

Holly has your mum made you cod in parsley sauce like when you were little?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?

Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello ladies:hi:
> 
> Happy Friday:flower:
> 
> I'm feeling much better for my good cry last night- didn't even burst into tears when I saw my mum this morning! I'm feeling calm and resigned to fate, still really hoping it's not ectopic of course.:shock: I'm so calm that I'm not even going for a blood test tomorrow, it will only ruin the lovely day I have planned of baby swimmers and shopping for wedding stuff, and what can I do with the results on a Sunday anyway?:shrug:Hey sirrah sirrah
> 
> And....
> 
> DING DONG THE BELLS ARE GOING TO CHIME!
> 
> AT 3pm ON MARCH THE 12th 2011:wedding:
> 
> Just been to the Town Hall, confirmation on Monday but it should be fine:thumbup:



:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:For your wedding date:hug:Im just checking out flights as we speak have my week booked off work:plane:LOve ,love, love weddings:happydance::wedding:

Im glad your been more cheery sweet i don't like to see you down ,i admire your decision to leave blood tests and enjoy your time with mum, what will you be shopping for? I bet Holly monkey is hapy to see nana/grandma as much as her mummy is :flower:


What's everyone upto today?tonight ?Im going to eat out tonight with the girls from work for a 60th birthday INDIAN nom nom ,oopps how bad am i thats two takeaways in as many nights!!

Did any uk ladies watch 'MARCHLANDS?' spooky or what !!!???


----------



## new mummy2010

oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Thanks kitty Kat and jaynie baby !
> 
> No cramping or blood ... I actually sitting at my desk with a headache from hell feeling quite sick after my fish paste sandwich
> 
> It may be that on my mind I wasn't allowing myself to imagine that i would get to 8 weeks .... Maybe all this is physcological and it's all in my head as my boobs have gone effing massive !!

:rofl:

I know what you mean about the big gazungas!! :holly: OH's eyes are on stalks most nights...he admires their progress :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When do you think you ovulated Jaynie?
> 
> I think today/tomorrow but as Kit said yesterday what actually happened was HE wanted all mouth and NO trousers, so that's what he set about to get and he took advantage of my desperate bid to extract :spermy: and just let himself go and now I have my first peak reading on the CBFM and he's not even staying here tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaynie...I'd be fuming under the circumstances and the promises he made to you! That in my opinion is a *RED CARD!!!*:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking to a girlfriend that knows me and adam well and she is saying that I need to scare him... He's gotten lazy with 'us' and talking doesn't work. He's now used the 'under pressure' excuse and like, he didn't mention it yesterday or all the other cycles we have tried. He does that though my OH - throws something back at me to take the spotlight off him.Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately i can relate all too well here jaynie pooh. sorry to hear adam is flaking out on you in the 11th hr. :growlmad: fortunately you have yet to O so there's still time. It only takes one well timed session so don't give up yet. maybe you can convince him to stay with you tonight or try a different approach to coax the baby gravy out of him today? At some point, preferably after O, try talking to him to see why things have changed suddenly and if he really feels pressure or is that a cover for something else. good luck my dear, i hope you day ends up better than it has started. :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so too Newbie :hugs: thanks... 

I think we are ok, but we haven't had as much of a talk as i'd like but I am satisfied for now! I have just after that induced a mini conversation. His main gist is worrying about having time for us because it has been soo long that we have been between houses and had no money and we are finally getting 'settled' and so we are having a break in March if no :bfp: this month I am going to quit smoking for me rather than a bebe and we will get in to the house etc etc. So I am ok!


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?
> 
> Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:Click to expand...

That sounds like a nice pay packet:thumbup:, and a really interesting thing to learn and do too!!

:hi:SARACHKA i see you:thumbup:

Where is TRIN ?? She is very quite :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello ladies:hi:
> 
> Happy Friday:flower:
> 
> I'm feeling much better for my good cry last night- didn't even burst into tears when I saw my mum this morning! I'm feeling calm and resigned to fate, still really hoping it's not ectopic of course.:shock: I'm so calm that I'm not even going for a blood test tomorrow, it will only ruin the lovely day I have planned of baby swimmers and shopping for wedding stuff, and what can I do with the results on a Sunday anyway?:shrug:Hey sirrah sirrah
> 
> And....
> 
> DING DONG THE BELLS ARE GOING TO CHIME!
> 
> AT 3pm ON MARCH THE 12th 2011:wedding:
> 
> Just been to the Town Hall, confirmation on Monday but it should be fine:thumbup:

I too am remaining optimistic on your behalf....but will do so quietly :shhh:

Wooooohooooooooo!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: That is fantastic news about your wedding day doll!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE a wedding. I have planned a few in my time and am excited at the very thought of your big day :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?
> 
> Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Firstly...YAY! for househunting and then YAY!! for going back to study :happydance: That's fantastic Molly. The salary sounds great too!! I hope it all comes beautifully to fruition for you :thumbup: It would be hard work but I don't get the impression you're work-shy :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

NEWBIE!!! You have a symptom my dear...any more for any more??? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Holly has your mum made you cod in parsley sauce like when you were little?

I'd like Bethany's mum to make me that RIGHT NOW!!! I'm starving - shocker eh? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly you degree aspirations sound delightful and with such a result! The conditions are ideal if it works out how you describe - I truly hope that it does my dear GL putting some plans in to fruition! 

NewMummy :hi: tonight I have people coming round and I really can't be bothered :sleep:. I have had such an exhausting and fraught day plus I can see Adam wanting to get in to the hot tub and kill all of his :spermy: :sad2:. I will also have to turn down alcohol and that's always hard! *Trin is away with a broken laptop   I miss her too *

Holly :flower: :kiss: I think it is good to just be at peace with whatever happens and what Molly said is good too :thumbup: you do still have *hope*in your heart and *doubt * in your mind. I'm glad you have your mum there too :cloud9: like the only person I would want to see in a crisis really! 

I am ok I think, still a bit annoyed and not really buying the wishy washy excuses but :shrug: I love him and I guess I will have to work on it! *Sighs* Nobody is perfect and maybe a NTNP would suit *him* more. So I am back to secret OPK's as we all know my O day is interchangeable... He reckons he's gonna try and we actually managed to have a talk rather than a fight which is always good. It has kind of detracted from my first *PEAK* on the wonderful, magical, lucky CBFM! 

:hi: everyone else :flower: I hope you are having the most wonderful Friday :happydance:! :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes kit im going to keep 'our' appointment on the 16th so i can let you ladies know the results and whats said...this is cycle 30 :shock: never ever dreamed it would take this long :cry: but life goes on

HOLLY!!! I thought your levels doubled every 72 hours...if so maybe you missed out by a day so your levels are fine, and you could have implanted later making your levels a little lower still and im pretty sure many ladies have backache during early pregnancy and shoulder pain is associated with ectopic not backpain as far as i know so dont panic just yet its not over until you start to bleed so settle down a little or there will be :trouble: hehe


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML

I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?
> 
> Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a nice pay packet:thumbup:, and a really interesting thing to learn and do too!!
> 
> :hi:SARACHKA i see you:thumbup:
> 
> Where is TRIN ?? She is very quite :sleep:Click to expand...

in euros it's 59176 - 83586. In British pounds it's 50046.8800-70655.9620 
I didn't think about converting for you girls, sorry. :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?
> 
> Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:Click to expand...

sounds like a great plan Moll! I have friend graduating from pharmacy school in May. From what I can tell it certainly wasn't easy but with a salary like that it will definitely be worth it in the end. And what's better is it's definitely a recession proof field!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kitty Kat and jaynie baby !
> 
> No cramping or blood ... I actually sitting at my desk with a headache from hell feeling quite sick after my fish paste sandwich
> 
> It may be that on my mind I wasn't allowing myself to imagine that i would get to 8 weeks .... Maybe all this is physcological and it's all in my head as my boobs have gone effing massive !!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I know what you mean about the big gazungas!! :holly: OH's eyes are on stalks most nights...he admires their progress :haha:Click to expand...


how funny...... DH said....your nipples are out all the time ....why is that !!!:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?
> 
> Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a nice pay packet:thumbup:, and a really interesting thing to learn and do too!!
> 
> :hi:SARACHKA i see you:thumbup:
> 
> Where is TRIN ?? She is very quite :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> in euros it's 59176 - 83586. In British pounds it's 50046.8800-70655.9620
> I didn't think about converting for you girls, sorry. :blush:Click to expand...

that is a NICE salary:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, need to know something of all you previously preggo ladies....

Did you all end up with an outy???? I have an inny, and would like it to stay that way but my sister's has gone from being an inny to the most pronounced outy EVER!! :shock: I can't like it :haha:

By the way, in case it's not clear what I'm rambling inanely about, it's my belly button :blush: Oh and my sis' is massively pregnant right now!


----------



## firstbaby25

They go back in Kit!! I do believe a lot of them are outties when preggo my Mum said she was :haha: Ash did it too!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok, need to know something of all you previously preggo ladies....
> 
> Did you all end up with an outy???? I have an inny, and would like it to stay that way but my sister's has gone from being an inny to the most pronounced outy EVER!! :shock: I can't like it :haha:
> 
> By the way, in case it's not clear what I'm rambling inanely about, it's my belly button :blush: Oh and my sis' is massively pregnant right now!

I did not end up with an outy, surprisingly enough. I guess I'm not prone to them. :haha: It is very common though. 
I wouldn't like it either by the way... I also have my belly button pierced so I was even more concerned. My doctor said it could stay but if my button started to "pop" I would need to take it out.


----------



## kit_cat

Well at least I know there's a chance I won't get an outy...the look of them just makes me squirm for some reason :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Well at least I know there's a chance I won't get an outy...the look of them just makes me squirm for some reason :wacko:

With as small as you are I'm not too worried that you'll get an outy... ALTHOUGH... perhaps we should look to your sister. Was she as small as you at 20 weeks?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- This is for you....

https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=80


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, need to know something of all you previously preggo ladies....
> 
> Did you all end up with an outy???? I have an inny, and would like it to stay that way but my sister's has gone from being an inny to the most pronounced outy EVER!! :shock: I can't like it :haha:
> 
> By the way, in case it's not clear what I'm rambling inanely about, it's my belly button :blush: Oh and my sis' is massively pregnant right now!
> 
> I did not end up with an outy, surprisingly enough. I guess I'm not prone to them. :haha: It is very common though.
> I wouldn't like it either by the way... I also have my belly button pierced so I was even more concerned. My doctor said it could stay but if my button started to "pop" I would need to take it out.Click to expand...

I have mine pierced too and I wondered whether I could leave it in people I know have done differing things and one girl was left with a scar from the hole at the top of her naval looked more like a slit than a hole... I put it down to her being so young (17) and as a fully formed woman I hope to be ok :shrug: :thumbup: thanks for the info though - I had honestly wondered about this! :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?
> 
> Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a nice pay packet:thumbup:, and a really interesting thing to learn and do too!!
> 
> :hi:SARACHKA i see you:thumbup:
> 
> Where is TRIN ?? She is very quite :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> in euros it's 59176 - 83586. In British pounds it's 50046.8800-70655.9620
> I didn't think about converting for you girls, sorry. :blush:Click to expand...

Wow that is really really good!!!!:thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...

Im thick:blush:what is that 'hyperemesis thingyame?'

Jaynie sounds like a bit of a ppoey night :growlmad:hope things work out ok though for you babe!!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well at least I know there's a chance I won't get an outy...the look of them just makes me squirm for some reason :wacko:
> 
> With as small as you are I'm not too worried that you'll get an outy... ALTHOUGH... perhaps we should look to your sister. Was she as small as you at 20 weeks?Click to expand...

Nope, I have a picture of her at 20 weeks and she looks like a proper pregnant lady! I'm clearly a freak! :haha: We are completely different anyway to be honest - in every way.


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Ok, need to know something of all you previously preggo ladies....
> 
> Did you all end up with an outy???? I have an inny, and would like it to stay that way but my sister's has gone from being an inny to the most pronounced outy EVER!! :shock: I can't like it :haha:
> 
> By the way, in case it's not clear what I'm rambling inanely about, it's my belly button :blush: Oh and my sis' is massively pregnant right now!

My belly buttion is quite a deep inny and it didn't come out but came slightly level(if you get what i mean?)


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?
> 
> Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a nice pay packet:thumbup:, and a really interesting thing to learn and do too!!
> 
> :hi:SARACHKA i see you:thumbup:
> 
> Where is TRIN ?? She is very quite :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> in euros it's 59176 - 83586. In British pounds it's 50046.8800-70655.9620
> I didn't think about converting for you girls, sorry. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is really really good!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish MLClick to expand...
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Im thick:blush:what is that 'hyperemesis thingyame?'
> 
> Jaynie sounds like a bit of a ppoey night :growlmad:hope things work out ok though for you babe!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hyperemesis gravidarum is a severe form of morning sickness. I was hospitalized countless times due to it.


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, need to know something of all you previously preggo ladies....
> 
> Did you all end up with an outy???? I have an inny, and would like it to stay that way but my sister's has gone from being an inny to the most pronounced outy EVER!! :shock: I can't like it :haha:
> 
> By the way, in case it's not clear what I'm rambling inanely about, it's my belly button :blush: Oh and my sis' is massively pregnant right now!
> 
> I did not end up with an outy, surprisingly enough. I guess I'm not prone to them. :haha: It is very common though.
> I wouldn't like it either by the way... I also have my belly button pierced so I was even more concerned. My doctor said it could stay but if my button started to "pop" I would need to take it out.Click to expand...
> 
> I have mine pierced too and I wondered whether I could leave it in people I know have done differing things and one girl was left with a scar from the hole at the top of her naval looked more like a slit than a hole... I put it down to her being so young (17) and as a fully formed woman I hope to be ok :shrug: :thumbup: thanks for the info though - I had honestly wondered about this! :flower:Click to expand...

i got a stretch mark from my top hole of the piercing!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- This is for you....
> 
> https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=80

Wow Molly....thanks :hugs:

Is that really what's in there?? :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, need to know something of all you previously preggo ladies....
> 
> Did you all end up with an outy???? I have an inny, and would like it to stay that way but my sister's has gone from being an inny to the most pronounced outy EVER!! :shock: I can't like it :haha:
> 
> By the way, in case it's not clear what I'm rambling inanely about, it's my belly button :blush: Oh and my sis' is massively pregnant right now!
> 
> My belly buttion is quite a deep inny and it didn't come out but came slightly level(if you get what i mean?)Click to expand...

I know what you mean. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- This is for you....
> 
> https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=80
> 
> Wow Molly....thanks :hugs:
> 
> Is that really what's in there?? :shock:Click to expand...

:rofl: Yep! Sure enough Kit. I check in every few days with the videos I am at. They like to show videos that are 10 weeks 3 days, 9 weeks 4 days... etc. So I like to check in and marvel. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, need to know something of all you previously preggo ladies....
> 
> Did you all end up with an outy???? I have an inny, and would like it to stay that way but my sister's has gone from being an inny to the most pronounced outy EVER!! :shock: I can't like it :haha:
> 
> By the way, in case it's not clear what I'm rambling inanely about, it's my belly button :blush: Oh and my sis' is massively pregnant right now!
> 
> My belly buttion is quite a deep inny and it didn't come out but came slightly level(if you get what i mean?)Click to expand...

Excellent Rachael!! :happydance: I can deal with level :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sad. :( I got ALL of my stretch marks during the 14 days I was overdue with my first.... already they are losing there "invisible" look and are becoming a little less than invisible. Poopy.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm sad. :( I got ALL of my stretch marks during the 14 days I was overdue with my first.... already they are losing there "invisible" look and are becoming a little less than invisible. Poopy.

Ah don't worry...it's only you that knows they're there :awww:

I'm wondering when mine will appear because surely I'll get big soon? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit I had a perfect little flatty before LO and at about 7/8 months pregnancy it turned outy and was horrible, but went flat again about a week after the birth, phew!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm sad. :( I got ALL of my stretch marks during the 14 days I was overdue with my first.... already they are losing there "invisible" look and are becoming a little less than invisible. Poopy.
> 
> Ah don't worry...it's only you that knows they're there :awww:
> 
> I'm wondering when mine will appear because surely I'll get big soon? :shrug:Click to expand...

You still have 20+ weeks to go so... you definitely have time to grow. Some women don't get them out of pure luck and some don't get them due to vigilant slathering of some sort of product... like bio oil. Perhaps you will be lucky too? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit I had a perfect little flatty before LO and at about 7/8 months pregnancy it turned outy and was horrible, but went flat again about a week after the birth, phew!!

Oooo, I wonder what will happen :shrug: It could go either way...inny...outy...such a drama :haha:

Are you having a lovely time with your mum? :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm sad. :( I got ALL of my stretch marks during the 14 days I was overdue with my first.... already they are losing there "invisible" look and are becoming a little less than invisible. Poopy.
> 
> Ah don't worry...it's only you that knows they're there :awww:
> 
> I'm wondering when mine will appear because surely I'll get big soon? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You still have 20+ weeks to go so... you definitely have time to grow. Some women don't get them out of pure luck and some don't get them due to vigilant slathering of some sort of product... like bio oil. Perhaps you will be lucky too? :flower:Click to expand...

Did you get the bio oil Molly? I remember the discussion about it...I've got it :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm sad. :( I got ALL of my stretch marks during the 14 days I was overdue with my first.... already they are losing there "invisible" look and are becoming a little less than invisible. Poopy.
> 
> Ah don't worry...it's only you that knows they're there :awww:
> 
> I'm wondering when mine will appear because surely I'll get big soon? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You still have 20+ weeks to go so... you definitely have time to grow. Some women don't get them out of pure luck and some don't get them due to vigilant slathering of some sort of product... like bio oil. Perhaps you will be lucky too? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get the bio oil Molly? I remember the discussion about it...I've got it :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is in my Amazon cart... I suppose I should buy it now. :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm sad. :( I got ALL of my stretch marks during the 14 days I was overdue with my first.... already they are losing there "invisible" look and are becoming a little less than invisible. Poopy.
> 
> Ah don't worry...it's only you that knows they're there :awww:
> 
> I'm wondering when mine will appear because surely I'll get big soon? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You still have 20+ weeks to go so... you definitely have time to grow. Some women don't get them out of pure luck and some don't get them due to vigilant slathering of some sort of product... like bio oil. Perhaps you will be lucky too? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get the bio oil Molly? I remember the discussion about it...I've got it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It is in my Amazon cart... I suppose I should buy it now. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yep...armed and ready for those little blighters :trouble:


----------



## x-ginge-x

i'm already covered in stretch marks with nothing to show for it :cry: and for those of you with bubbas they're baby stripes not stretch marks :haha: i'm in so much pain i might have to whip out the ibuprofen at this rate! got a poorly wrist too! wish i knew what i had done :/


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo, I just asked OH if he has made up his mind about finding out the sex of the bebe....he thinks he might be swaying towards :yellow: which is a :shock: but too many people have been saying it's best to keep it as a surprise and his head's been turned. I don't want his decision to be based on what other people think but I wouldn't mind having a surprise at the end.....:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> i'm already covered in stretch marks with nothing to show for it :cry: and for those of you with bubbas they're baby stripes not stretch marks :haha: i'm in so much pain i might have to whip out the ibuprofen at this rate! got a poorly wrist too! wish i knew what i had done :/

Poor Ginge...get some pain relief inside you m'love..don't suffer unnecessarily :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone :) iv been lucky not to have any stretch marks fingers crossed i dont this time my mums had 7 children and not one stretch mark we have elasticated tummies lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, need to know something of all you previously preggo ladies....
> 
> Did you all end up with an outy???? I have an inny, and would like it to stay that way but my sister's has gone from being an inny to the most pronounced outy EVER!! :shock: I can't like it :haha:
> 
> By the way, in case it's not clear what I'm rambling inanely about, it's my belly button :blush: Oh and my sis' is massively pregnant right now!
> 
> My belly buttion is quite a deep inny and it didn't come out but came slightly level(if you get what i mean?)Click to expand...

same as mine :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit I had a perfect little flatty before LO and at about 7/8 months pregnancy it turned outy and was horrible, but went flat again about a week after the birth, phew!!
> 
> Oooo, I wonder what will happen :shrug: It could go either way...inny...outy...such a drama :haha:
> 
> Are you having a lovely time with your mum? :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yep lovely evening thanks:thumbup: but no cod in parsley sauce just yet:haha: (You have a good memory sarachka!) I made din dins for us tonight, and we're both off to bed soon- my mum's tired from an early Eurostar and me from :cry:ing all night last night! And my back is killing me tonight :shrug: Holly has been so excited all day, did not stop 'walking' to impress her Granny, and fell asleep so quickly tonight!!:sleep::sleep:Aww :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

oh holly i have just read darling i am sure all is fine just being a little slow its probably a boy! keep your chin up and i hope you enjoy your weekend with your mum, plus yay on your wedding day :D lots love sweet xxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit I had a perfect little flatty before LO and at about 7/8 months pregnancy it turned outy and was horrible, but went flat again about a week after the birth, phew!!
> 
> Oooo, I wonder what will happen :shrug: It could go either way...inny...outy...such a drama :haha:
> 
> Are you having a lovely time with your mum? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lovely evening thanks:thumbup: but no cod in parsley sauce just yet:haha: (You have a good memory sarachka!) I made din dins for us tonight, and we're both off to bed soon- my mum's tired from an early Eurostar and me from :cry:ing all night last night! And my back is killing me tonight :shrug: Holly has been so excited all day, did not stop 'walking' to impress her Granny, and fell asleep so quickly tonight!!:sleep::sleep:Aww :awww:Click to expand...

oh and i had awful back pain from week 5-6 half ish terrible and then it just went apparently doctor said its hormones xx


----------



## mummyApril

anyone got anything good planned this weekend? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly that sounds great for the career ambitions :thumbup: 

My mum's knitting LO a cardi at the mo :happydance:

This post is very disjointed!

Kit the Bio Oil worked wonders for me, not a single war wound! (Or Baby Stripe as Ginge so diplomatically calls it:haha:) I slapped it on morn and eve and for a few weeks post birth too...

And Newbie, oooooo a symptom\\:D/

I'm off to bed m' dears, my mind has reached a lovely state of numbness over the yukkiness of this pregnancy's prospects, I just want to snuggle up with Potamus and my dog and think of nothing and :sleep::sleep::sleep: 
So I shall :sulk:

Hugs and goodnight kisses to all, sweet dreams:kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night HollyMonkeypants :winkwink: I wish you happy and peaceful, fluffy kitten dreams :hugs: Enjoy baby swimmers with LO and mum :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> anyone got anything good planned this weekend? x

Hi April :hi:

How are you m'love?

Not got much planned myself to be honest...just going to relax, walk, cycle (maybe) and that's about it. What about you?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...

What did you do before then Moll?

P.s. naval ring? look who's a little minx! I had one too, but let it close unintentionally. i was thinking about getting another one if i ever get my belly flat... hasn't happened yet :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> anyone got anything good planned this weekend? x

Saturday am- baby swimmers
pm- lunch and shopping in town

Sunday am- lazy morning
pm- long dog walk to park and a stop in posh cafe with posh tea near park:happydance: And browsing in little quaint boutiques in the Old Town near park:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly that sounds great for the career ambitions :thumbup:
> 
> My mum's knitting LO a cardi at the mo :happydance:
> 
> This post is very disjointed!
> 
> Kit the Bio Oil worked wonders for me, not a single war wound! (Or Baby Stripe as Ginge so diplomatically calls it:haha:) I slapped it on morn and eve and for a few weeks post birth too...
> 
> And Newbie, oooooo a symptom\\:D/
> 
> I'm off to bed m' dears, my mind has reached a lovely state of numbness over the yukkiness of this pregnancy's prospects, I just want to snuggle up with Potamus and my dog and think of nothing and :sleep::sleep::sleep:
> So I shall :sulk:
> 
> Hugs and goodnight kisses to all, sweet dreams:kiss::hugs:

good night sleep well xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> NEWBIE!!! You have a symptom my dear...any more for any more??? :shrug:

I chronicled a few _things _ i have been experiencing this week in my journal (page 5?) but the gas wasn't one of them although it has been... *very excessive* over the past few days. I figured it was due to lots of salad I've been eating? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone got anything good planned this weekend? x
> 
> Hi April :hi:
> 
> How are you m'love?
> 
> Not got much planned myself to be honest...just going to relax, walk, cycle (maybe) and that's about it. What about you?Click to expand...

hey :) 
im not too bad sickness decided to come back today lol but im tucking into an indian now as i dont care anymore i will eat as much as i want and be ill lol, not doing anything this weekend am on my lonesome until sunday :( so may just veg out and recover fully from this cold lol x


----------



## newbie_ttc

April that cold has been very relentless! :growlmad: feel better soon!


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> i'm already covered in stretch marks with nothing to show for it :cry: and for those of you with bubbas they're baby stripes not stretch marks :haha: i'm in so much pain i might have to whip out the ibuprofen at this rate! got a poorly wrist too! wish i knew what i had done :/

Ging, be kind to yourself today dear. I know you are not feeling your best due to sucky AF and having gone thru 30 cycles without success. Embrace the pain reliever today and hopefully you will get some helpful info next wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good night hollymonkey! have fun tomorrow at baby swim!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone got anything good planned this weekend? x
> 
> Saturday am- baby swimmers
> pm- lunch and shopping in town
> 
> Sunday am- lazy morning
> pm- long dog walk to park and a stop in posh cafe with posh tea near park:happydance: And browsing in little quaint boutiques in the Old Town near park:happydance:Click to expand...

oh i so want to move to France it sounds so lovely! have a lovely time :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the old village near the park where we walk the dog, it has nice cafés and little shops full of trinkets that my mum and I love
https://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/6460253.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> This is the old village near the park where we walk the dog, it has nice cafés and little shops full of trinkets that my mum and I love
> https://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/6460253.jpg

oh its gorgeous! iv always wanted to live near or in a village like this! x


----------



## poas

Hello all...Hollymonkey,after much inspiration from your posts about all the craft-y things you do,I actually started knitting today :) its very gappy,but I have not (as yet) dropped any stitches :)
Also my back still has a tendency to ache in the evenings...I don't know if you want these 'it happened to me and I was fine' stories,but I really hope and pray that all will be good with your bean, and that it is in fact a very sluggish Oliver!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone got anything good planned this weekend? x
> 
> Saturday am- baby swimmers
> pm- lunch and shopping in town
> 
> Sunday am- lazy morning
> pm- long dog walk to park and a stop in posh cafe with posh tea near park:happydance: And browsing in little quaint boutiques in the Old Town near park:happydance:Click to expand...

:brat: :brat: :brat: to do all of that this weekend


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> April that cold has been very relentless! :growlmad: feel better soon!

thankyou hun, i know it has stuck around for far too long now i will get rid of it before next week! hope youre well yay for your wind :) lol x


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE!!! You have a symptom my dear...any more for any more??? :shrug:
> 
> I chronicled a few _things _ i have been experiencing this week in my journal (page 5?) but the gas wasn't one of them although it has been... *very excessive* over the past few days. I figured it was due to lots of salad I've been eating? :shrug:Click to expand...

:saywhat: Oooooo, going to have a look now.....


----------



## Sarachka

Hello lovers. I'm stuffed to the brim with delicious Russian kotleti for dine. Holy crap, can my boy cook. He met me from work and we walked home together - one of my favourite things in the world and then cooked and cleaned the kitchen together. He really is spoiling me


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh how cute Sarachka....is this part of your valentines weekend or just because you're all lovey dovey?


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: just woke up and thanks newbie, though i have had a 28 day cycle and cant understand how my cycles would be regular if was ovulating :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night lovelies...hope everyone has a fab-uh-less weekend :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> April that cold has been very relentless! :growlmad: feel better soon!
> 
> thankyou hun, i know it has stuck around for far too long now i will get rid of it before next week! hope youre well yay for your wind :) lol xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Hello lovers. I'm stuffed to the brim with delicious Russian kotleti for dine. Holy crap, can my boy cook. He met me from work and we walked home together - one of my favourite things in the world and then cooked and cleaned the kitchen together. He really is spoiling me

I am send DH to live with him for a week! Perhaps teach him a thing or two about cleaning, and sending lovely flowers!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> G'night lovelies...hope everyone has a fab-uh-less weekend :hugs:

good night dear!


----------



## mummyApril

good night everyone sleep well/have a good day x


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do before then Moll?
> 
> P.s. naval ring? look who's a little minx! I had one too, but let it close unintentionally. i was thinking about getting another one if i ever get my belly flat... hasn't happened yet :blush:Click to expand...

You think a naval ring is saucy... what would you say about my tongue? :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I envy you your lovely Parisian life. :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do before then Moll?
> 
> P.s. naval ring? look who's a little minx! I had one too, but let it close unintentionally. i was thinking about getting another one if i ever get my belly flat... hasn't happened yet :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You think a naval ring is saucy... what would you say about my tongue? :shock:Click to expand...

:shock: u little vixen you! I don't know why I am surprised. I guess I never connected the lady with the exquisite tatto with the molly I chat with everyday :haha: 

What are you up to this evening my dear?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do before then Moll?
> 
> P.s. naval ring? look who's a little minx! I had one too, but let it close unintentionally. i was thinking about getting another one if i ever get my belly flat... hasn't happened yet :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You think a naval ring is saucy... what would you say about my tongue? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: u little vixen you! I don't know why I am surprised. I guess I never connected the lady with the exquisite tatto with the molly I chat with everyday :haha:
> 
> What are you up to this evening my dear?Click to expand...

:haha: You have no piercings then?

We have had a busy day today with the girls. As I established the other day, my oldest brought home a fabulous report card so today we went out to celebrate/offer our positive reinforcement. Then we hit a few shops and what not. Came home to watch a movie before dinner and I fell asleep shortly after it started only to wake up 2 minutes before the ending. :dohh: As of right now, my OH is getting ready to make dinner but I think I should probably intervene. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I forgot to answer you about what I've done before... seems a life time ago now but I worked in construction.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all you lovely people :wave:

It's Saturday morning!!! Woohooooooooo!! I do love Saturday mornings :cloud9: 

I hope everyone is doing something interesting this weekend :thumbup: I will be mostly walking/cycling/doing housework etc and of course worrying terribly about my tiny little bump :dohh: 

I cannot explain how paranoid I am about how small my tum is, I think it's because my scan looms and I'm scared they'll say baby hasn't grown properly....or worse :cry: I'd probably be shockingly depressed if I was huge so I know whatever happens I'd not be happy :nope: I know I'm being stoopid!

Anyhoooooo, have a good one y'all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do before then Moll?
> 
> P.s. naval ring? look who's a little minx! I had one too, but let it close unintentionally. i was thinking about getting another one if i ever get my belly flat... hasn't happened yet :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You think a naval ring is saucy... what would you say about my tongue? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: u little vixen you! I don't know why I am surprised. I guess I never connected the lady with the exquisite tatto with the molly I chat with everyday :haha:
> 
> What are you up to this evening my dear?Click to expand...

Ooo Molly...how do you find the tongue piercing? I imagine it to get in the way but I know lots of people who say it doesn't. Personally I have zero tattoos and the only piercing I have is my ears (have them pierced twice) so I guess that makes me 1) chicken or 2) very conservative.....probably a bit of both :haha:

Your tattoo is indeed extremely striking...is the design anything in particular?


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...when you say you were in construction, do you mean you were a lady with a hard hat or slightly less hands on? (I'm such a nosey mare eh?)


----------



## kit_cat

:serenade:

_*Alooooooone again, my friends........ *_


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello all you lovely people :wave:
> 
> It's Saturday morning!!! Woohooooooooo!! I do love Saturday mornings :cloud9:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing something interesting this weekend :thumbup: I will be mostly walking/cycling/doing housework etc and of course worrying terribly about my tiny little bump :dohh:
> 
> I cannot explain how paranoid I am about how small my tum is, I think it's because my scan looms and I'm scared they'll say baby hasn't grown properly....or worse :cry: I'd probably be shockingly depressed if I was huge so I know whatever happens I'd not be happy :nope: I know I'm being stoopid!
> 
> Anyhoooooo, have a good one y'all :hugs:

oh darling Kit please try not to worry your bump is perfect and baby has a lot of room in there believe it or not, everything is fine you just probably wont be mahusive (not a word, but should be) like everyone else, welcome to my world lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks so much April...I know you were small with your two girls as well so I'm taking comfort from that for sure :hugs: Thanks again, I really appreciate the reassurance :kiss:

Have a great day! :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Thanks so much April...I know you were small with your two girls as well so I'm taking comfort from that for sure :hugs: Thanks again, I really appreciate the reassurance :kiss:
> 
> Have a great day! :flower:

you too my love enjoy your walks :) xx


----------



## Sarachka

Gooooooood morning my lovers! Well afternoon actually, ahhh the joy of being a childless couple at the weekend. Hopefully that will all change soon and I'll be up at the crack of sparrow fart to change pooey bums and snotty noses :cloud9: :coffee:

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix589.gif*HOLLICHKA* Glad to see you not online much - means you're having a lovely time with your Mumsie

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix431.gif *JAYNIE* What are you up to today? Have you read the riot act to Adam? I saw your status on FB yesterday :nope:

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix605.gif *KITTEH* Do you ever sleep in? You should! We woke up at 11am this morning only bc the electric man knocked on the door. You'll miss lie ins in just a few months time! Are you going for a walk today?

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix612.gif *APRILINKA* I have to show you some photos of the 16 & Preg / Teen Mom's Maci they're obviously getting a nice pay packet and style advice from MTV - apparently she's had a boob job!



Spoiler
https://cdn.teen.com/wp-content/uploads/maci-bookout-starbucks.jpg

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix680.gif *HAYLEECHKA* Did you say you'd like to change jobs after mat leave? what sort of thing would you like to do?

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix11.gif *Hellooooo to everyone else!*


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's good news about going back to school moll! :thumbup: go for it! What will you be studying?
> 
> Pharmacology but I am thinking I will get certified as a pharmacy technician first as it's definitely faster than the 4 years it's going to take to get the degree to become a pharmacist. That and I can go to work after the baby is born and pick my own hours (probably nights) so that I do not have to put the baby and the girls in daycare. :) While I'm gaining experience in the field, it will only help me when I return to school to earn my degree to become a pharmacist. In addition, due to the experience I will have accrued by that time, I may be able to find a program that caters to a fast track degree and knock down the years for a degree from 4 to 3. Average annual salary for a pharmacist is $80,000 to $113,000. I think I could handle that. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a nice pay packet:thumbup:, and a really interesting thing to learn and do too!!
> 
> :hi:SARACHKA i see you:thumbup:
> 
> Where is TRIN ?? She is very quite :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> in euros it's 59176 - 83586. In British pounds it's 50046.8800-70655.9620
> I didn't think about converting for you girls, sorry. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is really really good!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish MLClick to expand...
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Im thick:blush:what is that 'hyperemesis thingyame?'
> 
> Jaynie sounds like a bit of a ppoey night :growlmad:hope things work out ok though for you babe!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hyperemesis gravidarum is a severe form of morning sickness. I was hospitalized countless times due to it.Click to expand...

That sounds nasty stuff chicken:nope:, i hope none of us suffer that this time round :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm sad. :( I got ALL of my stretch marks during the 14 days I was overdue with my first.... already they are losing there "invisible" look and are becoming a little less than invisible. Poopy.
> 
> Ah don't worry...it's only you that knows they're there :awww:
> 
> I'm wondering when mine will appear because surely I'll get big soon? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You still have 20+ weeks to go so... you definitely have time to grow. Some women don't get them out of pure luck and some don't get them due to vigilant slathering of some sort of product... like bio oil. Perhaps you will be lucky too? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get the bio oil Molly? I remember the discussion about it...I've got it :thumbup:Click to expand...


I have a few from Reece but im now slapping on palmers stretch mark lotion, bio oil, and an oil and cream made for mums by asds smells delish dunnoo if its much cop though that one but hey if im going to get stripey:haha:then i can at least smell nice hey!!!:haha:Im sure yours are'nt that bad Molly and like Kit says only you and us now:haha:know they are there!! Kit you will resent wishing to be big and stripey lovely mark my words:haha::winkwink:




x-ginge-x said:


> i'm already covered in stretch marks
> 
> with nothing to show for it :cry: and for those of you with bubbas they're baby stripes not stretch marks :haha: i'm in so much pain i might have to whip out the ibuprofen at this rate! got a poorly wrist too! wish i knew what i had done :/

Pooey for your wrist Ginge and yes get some pain relievers down you young lady don't suffer the evil witch:thumbup:....oh and i love,love,love 'baby stripes!!':haha::haha:im very proud of mine now thanks to you:thumbup:cheers my lovely:hugs:I hope you get some real answers at your ap on wednesday too:kiss:



mummyApril said:


> hey everyone :) iv been lucky not to have any stretch marks fingers crossed i dont this time my mums had 7 children and not one stretch mark we have elasticated tummies lol x


April my mum is the same as yours (not7!!) but 3 natural births and not one stripe jammy mare i reckon im getting her share:haha:




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit I had a perfect little flatty before LO and at about 7/8 months pregnancy it turned outy and was horrible, but went flat again about a week after the birth, phew!!
> 
> Oooo, I wonder what will happen :shrug: It could go either way...inny...outy...such a drama :haha:
> 
> Are you having a lovely time with your mum? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lovely evening thanks:thumbup: but no cod in parsley sauce just yet:haha: (You have a good memory sarachka!) I made din dins for us tonight, and we're both off to bed soon- my mum's tired from an early Eurostar and me from :cry:ing all night last night! And my back is killing me tonight :shrug: Holly has been so excited all day, did not stop 'walking' to impress her Granny, and fell asleep so quickly tonight!!:sleep::sleep:Aww :awww:Click to expand...

Awwwww Holly monkey walking pants!! showing off for granny so sweet, im glad your having a bit of fun with your mummy sweetheart:kiss:



HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone got anything good planned this weekend? x
> 
> Saturday am- baby swimmers
> pm- lunch and shopping in town
> 
> Sunday am- lazy morning
> pm- long dog walk to park and a stop in posh cafe with posh tea near park:happydance: And browsing in little quaint boutiques in the Old Town near park:happydance:Click to expand...

See more fun we all want to come along:blush:the old town looks divine your lucky to live somewhere so picturesque(spelling??):cloud9:



Sarachka said:


> Hello lovers. I'm stuffed to the brim with delicious Russian kotleti for dine. Holy crap, can my boy cook. He met me from work and we walked home together - one of my favourite things in the world and then cooked and cleaned the kitchen together. He really is spoiling me

He sounds like a little diamond!!!:thumbup:(or a big one from what you tell us:haha::blush:) you lucky madam you:hugs:



kit_cat said:


> Hello all you lovely people :wave:
> 
> It's Saturday morning!!! Woohooooooooo!! I do love Saturday mornings :cloud9:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing something interesting this weekend :thumbup: I will be mostly walking/cycling/doing housework etc and of course worrying terribly about my tiny little bump :dohh:
> 
> I cannot explain how paranoid I am about how small my tum is, I think it's because my scan looms and I'm scared they'll say baby hasn't grown properly....or worse :cry: I'd probably be shockingly depressed if I was huge so I know whatever happens I'd not be happy :nope: I know I'm being stoopid!
> 
> Anyhoooooo, have a good one y'all :hugs:

Kit stop worrying at once:growlmad:you silly lady i know people who didnt shw an ounce until 6 mths then BAM they were MAHUSIVE as hell which you really wont want my lovely 



Sarachka said:


> Gooooooood morning my lovers! Well afternoon actually, ahhh the joy of being a childless couple at the weekend. Hopefully that will all change soon and I'll be up at the crack of sparrow fart to change pooey bums and snotty noses :cloud9: :coffee:
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix589.gif*HOLLICHKA* Glad to see you not online much - means you're having a lovely time with your Mumsie
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix431.gif *JAYNIE* What are you up to today? Have you read the riot act to Adam? I saw your status on FB yesterday :nope:
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix605.gif *KITTEH* Do you ever sleep in? You should! We woke up at 11am this morning only bc the electric man knocked on the door. You'll miss lie ins in just a few months time! Are you going for a walk today?
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix612.gif *APRILINKA* I have to show you some photos of the 16 & Preg / Teen Mom's Maci they're obviously getting a nice pay packet and style advice from MTV - apparently she's had a boob job!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://cdn.teen.com/wp-content/uploads/maci-bookout-starbucks.jpg
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix680.gif *HAYLEECHKA* Did you say you'd like to change jobs after mat leave? what sort of thing would you like to do?
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix11.gif *Hellooooo to everyone else!*

Hello SARAchka:hugs:yes i did say about job changing well i would love to work in travel and have always dreamt of working in a travel agents as i adore holidays and would be a nice thing to do on a daily basis giving people something to look forward too after a years hard slog!! Not very ambitious i know but hey ho!!! lucky you staying in beddy byes till 11:sleep::cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Gooooooood morning my lovers! Well afternoon actually, ahhh the joy of being a childless couple at the weekend. Hopefully that will all change soon and I'll be up at the crack of sparrow fart to change pooey bums and snotty noses :cloud9: :coffee:
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix589.gif*HOLLICHKA* Glad to see you not online much - means you're having a lovely time with your Mumsie
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix431.gif *JAYNIE* What are you up to today? Have you read the riot act to Adam? I saw your status on FB yesterday :nope:
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix605.gif *KITTEH* Do you ever sleep in? You should! We woke up at 11am this morning only bc the electric man knocked on the door. You'll miss lie ins in just a few months time! Are you going for a walk today?
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix612.gif *APRILINKA* I have to show you some photos of the 16 & Preg / Teen Mom's Maci they're obviously getting a nice pay packet and style advice from MTV - apparently she's had a boob job!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://cdn.teen.com/wp-content/uploads/maci-bookout-starbucks.jpg
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix680.gif *HAYLEECHKA* Did you say you'd like to change jobs after mat leave? what sort of thing would you like to do?
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix11.gif *Hellooooo to everyone else!*

om goodness that just doesnt suit who she is, its made her look slightly fake! i hope she goes back to her natural colour :/ it is nice but not for her! thanks for sharing! xx


----------



## mummyApril

im feeling all depressed today this is not good :( hope you are all enjoying your weekend though x


----------



## Sarachka

This week's reduced sex diet actually went quite well after Wednesday lust-fest.

Monday = no sex
Tues = pm sex
Weds = pm sex
Thurs = no sez
Fri = no sez
Sat = am sez

now no more until my positive OPK, which I am expecting Monday ... then for three days running!


----------



## new mummy2010

Well done Sara see you can do it i feel good vibes for you !!

Hi Molly how are you this morning?


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey April why so depressed thought you were chillaxin ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helloooo! 

I've had such a lovely day:cloud9: Despite impending mc:cry: We had fun at bab swimmers and then got a bus into town and had yummy lunch in a little restaurant and then went shopping and bought equipment to make my wedding invitations (rubber stamp with lovebirds and gold ink stamp, pearly wax seal gun for the envelopes and heart shaped seal stamp, envelopes and card, new fine nibbed calligraphy pen and black ink) :wedding: And 2 toys for Holly, and a new swim nappy for her.:happydance: My mum got a jumper and some coloured inks. AND HOLLINKA WALKED LOADS, with the harness still because otherwise she has a tendency to fall flat on her face, but so keen to walk at the moment:awww: 
*
Sarachka* I'm glad you're all loved up at the mo:thumbup:

*Kit* I have no tatoos either and just my ears pierced, one hole in each ear:shrug: AND you remind me so much of my BF who was pregnant when I was. Watch it girl, coz she had the same worry about not having a big bump, and gave birth to a chunky little boy about 3 times the size of Holly :haha:

*Poas Lissy* YAY FOR KNITTING!:yipee::jo: It's theraputic isn't it?

*Mummyapril* why are you feeling down my love?:flower: Hope it's 'just hormones' :hugs:

Right dinner bath and bed LO, then log fire and film with my mum...


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey April why so depressed thought you were chillaxin ?

just so called friends not one person has bothered contacting me or seeing me since iv been pregnant, i always went down to them (they live 20 miles away) but since iv been pregnant iv been so ill, and because i havent come down to see them i dont exist, no texts phone calls nothing not from one single friend, i am just so fed up all the time me being the ones making all the effort and them not making a single one, i dont expect them to constantly ring or text etc but now and again would be nice, i decided 2 weeks ago not to contact them until the contact me and its made me feel like complete crap knowing that they havent, sitting here all day on my own today has made me realise not my friends nor family even give a crap, its hurts cos i do so much for everyone and when i need someone no one can be bothered :( 
sorry for long rant x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> I've had such a lovely day:cloud9: Despite impending mc:cry: We had fun at bab swimmers and then got a bus into town and had yummy lunch in a little restaurant and then went shopping and bought equipment to make my wedding invitations (rubber stamp with lovebirds and gold ink stamp, pearly wax seal gun for the envelopes and heart shaped seal stamp, envelopes and card, new fine nibbed calligraphy pen and black ink) :wedding: And 2 toys for Holly, and a new swim nappy for her.:happydance: My mum got a jumper and some coloured inks. AND HOLLINKA WALKED LOADS, with the harness still because otherwise she has a tendency to fall flat on her face, but so keen to walk at the moment:awww:
> *
> Sarachka* I'm glad you're all loved up at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> *Kit* I have no tatoos either and just my ears pierced, one hole in each ear:shrug: AND you remind me so much of my BF who was pregnant when I was. Watch it girl, coz she had the same worry about not having a big bump, and gave birth to a chunky little boy about 3 times the size of Holly :haha:
> 
> *Poas Lissy* YAY FOR KNITTING!:yipee::jo: It's theraputic isn't it?
> 
> *Mummyapril* why are you feeling down my love?:flower: Hope it's 'just hormones' :hugs:
> 
> Right dinner bath and bed LO, then log fire and film with my mum...

aw it sounds like youve had a lovely day, yay for Holly walking lots :) well have to see some pics of the finished invitation? id love to be so artist :)


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey April why so depressed thought you were chillaxin ?
> 
> just so called friends not one person has bothered contacting me or seeing me since iv been pregnant, i always went down to them (they live 20 miles away) but since iv been pregnant iv been so ill, and because i havent come down to see them i dont exist, no texts phone calls nothing not from one single friend, i am just so fed up all the time me being the ones making all the effort and them not making a single one, i dont expect them to constantly ring or text etc but now and again would be nice, i decided 2 weeks ago not to contact them until the contact me and its made me feel like complete crap knowing that they havent, sitting here all day on my own today has made me realise not my friends nor family even give a crap, its hurts cos i do so much for everyone and when i need someone no one can be bothered :(
> sorry for long rant xClick to expand...

That is sucky of the April. I often lament that I'm the one that who always has to contact people rather than they contact me. Sometimes that's just the way it is, but April, we all appreciate you LOADS! We notice when you're quiet or MIA for 24 hours let alone two weeks!

https://fantasyflash.ru/positive/positive/image/bpositive20.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> I've had such a lovely day:cloud9: Despite impending mc:cry: We had fun at bab swimmers and then got a bus into town and had yummy lunch in a little restaurant and then went shopping and bought equipment to make my wedding invitations (rubber stamp with lovebirds and gold ink stamp, pearly wax seal gun for the envelopes and heart shaped seal stamp, envelopes and card, new fine nibbed calligraphy pen and black ink) :wedding: And 2 toys for Holly, and a new swim nappy for her.:happydance: My mum got a jumper and some coloured inks. AND HOLLINKA WALKED LOADS, with the harness still because otherwise she has a tendency to fall flat on her face, but so keen to walk at the moment:awww:
> *
> Sarachka* I'm glad you're all loved up at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> *Kit* I have no tatoos either and just my ears pierced, one hole in each ear:shrug: AND you remind me so much of my BF who was pregnant when I was. Watch it girl, coz she had the same worry about not having a big bump, and gave birth to a chunky little boy about 3 times the size of Holly :haha:
> 
> *Poas Lissy* YAY FOR KNITTING!:yipee::jo: It's theraputic isn't it?
> 
> *Mummyapril* why are you feeling down my love?:flower: Hope it's 'just hormones' :hugs:
> 
> Right dinner bath and bed LO, then log fire and film with my mum...


:happydance:Yay for Holly's walking i bet she looks a darling toddling about all grown up little miss:thumbup:, glad you have had a lovely day the wedding invites will be divine and personal i would'nt expect anything less:flower:i trust we will get one via BnB:winkwink:cant wait to see :happydance:




mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey April why so depressed thought you were chillaxin ?
> 
> just so called friends not one person has bothered contacting me or seeing me since iv been pregnant, i always went down to them (they live 20 miles away) but since iv been pregnant iv been so ill, and because i havent come down to see them i dont exist, no texts phone calls nothing not from one single friend, i am just so fed up all the time me being the ones making all the effort and them not making a single one, i dont expect them to constantly ring or text etc but now and again would be nice, i decided 2 weeks ago not to contact them until the contact me and its made me feel like complete crap knowing that they havent, sitting here all day on my own today has made me realise not my friends nor family even give a crap, its hurts cos i do so much for everyone and when i need someone no one can be bothered :(
> sorry for long rant xClick to expand...

I can sympathise a little April one of my very BF 's does'nt drive yet and its always been me that has made the effort even at xmas and birthdays to exchange childrens pressies etc, she is learning but there are buses and she lives 5 miles away go figure:shrug:, she also has thursdays off and knows i finish early that day but never an inite to hers even though its 2 minutes from my work:shrug:i adore her and love her to bits and would do anything for her blah blah blahbut like you it makes me cross:growlmad:and upset:cry:.......she is most super excited about our new bubba:baby:and willl be the perfect aunt as she is to Reece but i know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*Holly! Your wedding invite craft goodies sound amazing, I want to seeeeeee!!!!!*

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/teddy/image/teddy113.gif

If you need anything computer-wise, I'll happily do it free of charge. Or maybe after the event if you want photos editing etc. Anything like that, just ask, I'd love to 

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/teddy/image/teddy103.gif


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey April why so depressed thought you were chillaxin ?
> 
> just so called friends not one person has bothered contacting me or seeing me since iv been pregnant, i always went down to them (they live 20 miles away) but since iv been pregnant iv been so ill, and because i havent come down to see them i dont exist, no texts phone calls nothing not from one single friend, i am just so fed up all the time me being the ones making all the effort and them not making a single one, i dont expect them to constantly ring or text etc but now and again would be nice, i decided 2 weeks ago not to contact them until the contact me and its made me feel like complete crap knowing that they havent, sitting here all day on my own today has made me realise not my friends nor family even give a crap, its hurts cos i do so much for everyone and when i need someone no one can be bothered :(
> sorry for long rant xClick to expand...
> 
> That is sucky of the April. I often lament that I'm the one that who always has to contact people rather than they contact me. Sometimes that's just the way it is, but April, we all appreciate you LOADS! We notice when you're quiet or MIA for 24 hours let alone two weeks!
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/positive/positive/image/bpositive20.jpgClick to expand...

thankyou hun it feels like this is the only place i have anyone and you guys cheer me up no matter how rubbish i feel shame we dont all live in the same city, i appreciate you all loads too thanks hun x


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo!
> 
> I've had such a lovely day:cloud9: Despite impending mc:cry: We had fun at bab swimmers and then got a bus into town and had yummy lunch in a little restaurant and then went shopping and bought equipment to make my wedding invitations (rubber stamp with lovebirds and gold ink stamp, pearly wax seal gun for the envelopes and heart shaped seal stamp, envelopes and card, new fine nibbed calligraphy pen and black ink) :wedding: And 2 toys for Holly, and a new swim nappy for her.:happydance: My mum got a jumper and some coloured inks. AND HOLLINKA WALKED LOADS, with the harness still because otherwise she has a tendency to fall flat on her face, but so keen to walk at the moment:awww:
> *
> Sarachka* I'm glad you're all loved up at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> *Kit* I have no tatoos either and just my ears pierced, one hole in each ear:shrug: AND you remind me so much of my BF who was pregnant when I was. Watch it girl, coz she had the same worry about not having a big bump, and gave birth to a chunky little boy about 3 times the size of Holly :haha:
> 
> *Poas Lissy* YAY FOR KNITTING!:yipee::jo: It's theraputic isn't it?
> 
> *Mummyapril* why are you feeling down my love?:flower: Hope it's 'just hormones' :hugs:
> 
> Right dinner bath and bed LO, then log fire and film with my mum...
> 
> 
> :happydance:Yay for Holly's walking i bet she looks a darling toddling about all grown up little miss:thumbup:, glad you have had a lovely day the wedding invites will be divine and personal i would'nt expect anything less:flower:i trust we will get one via BnB:winkwink:cant wait to see :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey April why so depressed thought you were chillaxin ?Click to expand...
> 
> just so called friends not one person has bothered contacting me or seeing me since iv been pregnant, i always went down to them (they live 20 miles away) but since iv been pregnant iv been so ill, and because i havent come down to see them i dont exist, no texts phone calls nothing not from one single friend, i am just so fed up all the time me being the ones making all the effort and them not making a single one, i dont expect them to constantly ring or text etc but now and again would be nice, i decided 2 weeks ago not to contact them until the contact me and its made me feel like complete crap knowing that they havent, sitting here all day on my own today has made me realise not my friends nor family even give a crap, its hurts cos i do so much for everyone and when i need someone no one can be bothered :(
> sorry for long rant xClick to expand...
> 
> I can sympathise a little April one of my very BF 's does'nt drive yet and its always been me that has made the effort even at xmas and birthdays to exchange childrens pressies etc, she is learning but there are buses and she lives 5 miles away go figure:shrug:, she also has thursdays off and knows i finish early that day but never an inite to hers even though its 2 minutes from my work:shrug:i adore her and love her to bits and would do anything for her blah blah blahbut like you it makes me cross:growlmad:and upset:cry:.......she is most super excited about our new bubba:baby:and willl be the perfect aunt as she is to Reece but i know how you feel :hugs:Click to expand...

i wouldnt mind if they didnt drive but im the one that doesnt drive they do and they have plenty of time on their hands they just decide to give the time to someone else :shrug: but thanks hun just feel crappy about it today x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Holly! Your wedding invite craft goodies sound amazing, I want to seeeeeee!!!!!*
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/teddy/image/teddy113.gif
> 
> If you need anything computer-wise, I'll happily do it free of charge. Or maybe after the event if you want photos editing etc. Anything like that, just ask, I'd love to
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/teddy/image/teddy103.gif

You're a sweetie thats such a kind offer:hugs: I think I have all I need for the invites, I only have to do 7 invitations since we're just having the immediate family, so have opted for labour intensive traditional methods of pen and ink. But to be honest they're going to be pretty plain, but I'll send you a pic of my equipment, the wax gun for the seals looks fun:happydance:
We'll be having the party bit with friends and extended family in the summer in the UK, posssibly next summer for financial reasons, and I won't be able to write all the invites by hand then:haha:
I'll go take a pic of my new toys....


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello Sara and Molly too what are you all upto ?

Where is Kit today and Jaynie baby?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello people......I'm lurking :wave:

I'm just sitting down to some Chinese food :munch: so I'll be back for chat afterwards if anyone's about? I had a bit of a rough day today..I'll tell you all about it soon....(yes, more moaning :blush:)

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello people......I'm lurking :wave:
> 
> I'm just sitting down to some Chinese food :munch: so I'll be back for chat afterwards if anyone's about? I had a bit of a rough day today..I'll tell you all about it soon....(yes, more moaning :blush:)
> 
> :hugs:

enjoy your chinese :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey April why so depressed thought you were chillaxin ?
> 
> just so called friends not one person has bothered contacting me or seeing me since iv been pregnant, i always went down to them (they live 20 miles away) but since iv been pregnant iv been so ill, and because i havent come down to see them i dont exist, no texts phone calls nothing not from one single friend, i am just so fed up all the time me being the ones making all the effort and them not making a single one, i dont expect them to constantly ring or text etc but now and again would be nice, i decided 2 weeks ago not to contact them until the contact me and its made me feel like complete crap knowing that they havent, sitting here all day on my own today has made me realise not my friends nor family even give a crap, its hurts cos i do so much for everyone and when i need someone no one can be bothered :(
> sorry for long rant xClick to expand...

Ahhh April..I'm sorry this is making you feel rubbish :nope: Maybe it's more of a lack of thought or insight into your situation than them not caring? Sometimes we can all get so wrapped up in our own lives that we forget the basics. I'm sure they care about you but I understand how it might seem like they don't. Can I ask...do your friends have children of their own? 

It is a poor show if they don't make an effort with you and expect it always to be you. Maybe some not so subtle hints are in order...maybe make them think?

It's been said anyway my lovely, but we are always here and always interested in whatever you've got for us. We wuv you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly..so glad you're having a great time with your wee mum and the very mobile LO :cloud9:

Your wedding invites will be absolute class I'm sure..please do post pics of the finished articles :thumbup: I do calligraphy too but have very few opportunities to do it these days :nope: I always found it therapeutic as long as there wasn't a tight deadline.

Oh, and by the way, when I said I had my ears pierced twice I meant twice each rather than twice in total :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey April why so depressed thought you were chillaxin ?
> 
> just so called friends not one person has bothered contacting me or seeing me since iv been pregnant, i always went down to them (they live 20 miles away) but since iv been pregnant iv been so ill, and because i havent come down to see them i dont exist, no texts phone calls nothing not from one single friend, i am just so fed up all the time me being the ones making all the effort and them not making a single one, i dont expect them to constantly ring or text etc but now and again would be nice, i decided 2 weeks ago not to contact them until the contact me and its made me feel like complete crap knowing that they havent, sitting here all day on my own today has made me realise not my friends nor family even give a crap, its hurts cos i do so much for everyone and when i need someone no one can be bothered :(
> sorry for long rant xClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh April..I'm sorry this is making you feel rubbish :nope: Maybe it's more of a lack of thought or insight into your situation than them not caring? Sometimes we can all get so wrapped up in our own lives that we forget the basics. I'm sure they care about you but I understand how it might seem like they don't. Can I ask...do your friends have children of their own?
> 
> It is a poor show if they don't make an effort with you and expect it always to be you. Maybe some not so subtle hints are in order...maybe make them think?
> 
> It's been said anyway my lovely, but we are always here and always interested in whatever you've got for us. We wuv you :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

no they have no children, i used to go down every other weekend sometimes every weekend and stay down there to see them and then just nothing as i havent been down there, like i dont exist :/, i already mentioned this to my closest (or who i thought was) friend and she said shes busy with work, which i know is not true as she is constantly out with her local friends, so yeah not good. 
Thankyou hun i just spoke to my OH as i had a cry on the phone to him earlier and he seems to think i should ring them as they wont ever bother the other way round (and that this happens to him but he just goes along with it), im not like that i dont want to waste my time on people that have no time for me.
xxx


----------



## mummyApril

i sound like a moany old moo bag :/ enough moaning need a slap and sort myself out lol x


----------



## kit_cat

So here's my second moan of the day..

I went for my walk as normal (just me and Mr Ipod) which started out like any other and it was a very nice, sunny day for a change :thumbup: I got about a quarter way through my walk and felt a tight feeling across my belly which I have had before but usually only when I need a pee (I imagine there's less space in there now) so I pushed on regardless thinking that's all it was. About half way round this feeling was getting very uncomfortable so I sat on a bench for a while and it went away. I carried on. About 3/4 of the way round while walking up a slight hill, I started sweating big time, my heart was beating out of my chest and I felt nauseas :sick: I slowed down and another few steps on thought I was going to pass out. I was so scared I'd fall on my tum :( I sat on another bench and waited till my vision came back into focus. It was scary. There weren't many people about and my location was not accessible by car :wacko: 

Anyway, I did try to phone OH when I gathered myself but his phone was in the house and he was in the garden fixing the bloomin' fence! :dohh: (He feels TERRIBLE) I got home safely anyway but I feel totally wiped out. No likey :nope: Maybe I need to slow down or was this just a crazy hormonal thing do you think? I am trying so hard not to google because I know I won't like what I find.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i sound like a moany old moo bag :/ enough moaning need a slap and sort myself out lol x

No, you don't at all..I can see exactly why this is getting to you. Maybe time to take stock of exactly who your real friends are. I have literally 4 female friends that I would call true friends that would be there for me no matter what and vice versa. If I was you, I wouldn't be so quick to help the next time one of these thoughtless girls needs you...it's got to be a two way street. Maybe because you have children and they don't they maybe think you won't want to come out/join in etc?? It is rubbish when you don't feel you get back what you give :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> So here's my second moan of the day..
> 
> I went for my walk as normal (just me and Mr Ipod) which started out like any other and it was a very nice, sunny day for a change :thumbup: I got about a quarter way through my walk and felt a tight feeling across my belly which I have had before but usually only when I need a pee (I imagine there's less space in there now) so I pushed on regardless thinking that's all it was. About half way round this feeling was getting very uncomfortable so I sat on a bench for a while and it went away. I carried on. About 3/4 of the way round while walking up a slight hill, I started sweating big time, my heart was beating out of my chest and I felt nauseas :sick: I slowed down and another few steps on thought I was going to pass out. I was so scared I'd fall on my tum :( I sat on another bench and waited till my vision came back into focus. It was scary. There weren't many people about and my location was not accessible by car :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I did try to phone OH when I gathered myself but his phone was in the house and he was in the garden fixing the bloomin' fence! :dohh: (He feels TERRIBLE) I got home safely anyway but I feel totally wiped out. No likey :nope: Maybe I need to slow down or was this just a crazy hormonal thing do you think? I am trying so hard not to google because I know I won't like what I find.

aw hun thats horrible! i had that with my first pregnancy i ended up not being able to work and i was about same stage as you, i think its just we cant over do it, now i do the school run and when i get back im absolutely shattered and have felt a little faint at times and thats 4 miles, i hope you are feeling better now and have had your feet up not doing anything else? xx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i forgot to say that sounds fab Molly are you a SAHM?? I want a new job when i finish ML
> 
> I am a SAHM... have been for... well, since I've been a mom. Well... actually since I became pregnant with my first I guess. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and really couldn't do anything but sleep and vom and try and eat. :nope: In any case, I am excited to work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do before then Moll?
> 
> P.s. naval ring? look who's a little minx! I had one too, but let it close unintentionally. i was thinking about getting another one if i ever get my belly flat... hasn't happened yet :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You think a naval ring is saucy... what would you say about my tongue? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: u little vixen you! I don't know why I am surprised. I guess I never connected the lady with the exquisite tatto with the molly I chat with everyday :haha:
> 
> What are you up to this evening my dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo Molly...how do you find the tongue piercing? I imagine it to get in the way but I know lots of people who say it doesn't. Personally I have zero tattoos and the only piercing I have is my ears (have them pierced twice) so I guess that makes me 1) chicken or 2) very conservative.....probably a bit of both :haha:
> 
> Your tattoo is indeed extremely striking...is the design anything in particular?Click to expand...

Firstly- worry not about your wee bump, I imagine you are going to wake up as big as a house one day. :thumbup: 

Tongue piercing- I love it, I feel weird without it though it could be because I've had it for so long. :haha: The only time it gets in the way is when I want to suck on a caramel candy or some such thing. :shrug: Easily remedied if I really want to suck on a caramel candy. 

Tattoo- I just lovely flowy designs. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i sound like a moany old moo bag :/ enough moaning need a slap and sort myself out lol x
> 
> No, you don't at all..I can see exactly why this is getting to you. Maybe time to take stock of exactly who your real friends are. I have literally 4 female friends that I would call true friends that would be there for me no matter what and vice versa. If I was you, I wouldn't be so quick to help the next time one of these thoughtless girls needs you...it's got to be a two way street. Maybe because you have children and they don't they maybe think you won't want to come out/join in etc?? It is rubbish when you don't feel you get back what you give :nope:Click to expand...

that leaves me with one friend lol, shes been my friend since senior school but she is mega busy so i dont often get to see her (but i totally understand her situation) my other friend died when my eldest was a yr old :( im planning on making new friends by going to baby groups iv decided lol x


----------



## mummyApril

i shall be back in a little while my lovelies i am off to eat a carvery (but be seated as near to toilet as possible lol) speak to you all soon x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly...when you say you were in construction, do you mean you were a lady with a hard hat or slightly less hands on? (I'm such a nosey mare eh?)

You are not nosey... just curious. :winkwink: I did originally give a brief description but I deleted it 'cause I thought it might be boring. I helped build houses, I did demolition work, and regular ole site clean up. I have a rather muscular build; I put on muscle very easily. Here... took a quick pic of my arm... it's more of "mommy muscle" now but :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







arm.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Glad you had a great day with your mum. :hugs: And little Miss walking around to impress. :awww: When do you get your results lovey?

April- I'm sorry that your friends are so take take and no give. :( You are a lovely woman and they are missing out.


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello Sara and Molly too what are you all upto ?
> 
> Where is Kit today and Jaynie baby?

I was lurking on my phone as I was suppose to be sleeping in today and failing miserably. :nope: But HI! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i sound like a moany old moo bag :/ enough moaning need a slap and sort myself out lol x
> 
> No, you don't at all..I can see exactly why this is getting to you. Maybe time to take stock of exactly who your real friends are. I have literally 4 female friends that I would call true friends that would be there for me no matter what and vice versa. If I was you, I wouldn't be so quick to help the next time one of these thoughtless girls needs you...it's got to be a two way street. Maybe because you have children and they don't they maybe think you won't want to come out/join in etc?? It is rubbish when you don't feel you get back what you give :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> that leaves me with one friend lol, shes been my friend since senior school but she is mega busy so i dont often get to see her (but i totally understand her situation) my other friend died when my eldest was a yr old :( im planning on making new friends by going to baby groups iv decided lol xClick to expand...

Oh, how sad about your friend :cry: 

That's a good idea about baby groups etc and one which I will probably be doing myself! My 4 good friends are scattered all over the country so I don't see much of them at all :nope: Like you say..shame we're not all closer in geography.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> So here's my second moan of the day..
> 
> I went for my walk as normal (just me and Mr Ipod) which started out like any other and it was a very nice, sunny day for a change :thumbup: I got about a quarter way through my walk and felt a tight feeling across my belly which I have had before but usually only when I need a pee (I imagine there's less space in there now) so I pushed on regardless thinking that's all it was. About half way round this feeling was getting very uncomfortable so I sat on a bench for a while and it went away. I carried on. About 3/4 of the way round while walking up a slight hill, I started sweating big time, my heart was beating out of my chest and I felt nauseas :sick: I slowed down and another few steps on thought I was going to pass out. I was so scared I'd fall on my tum :( I sat on another bench and waited till my vision came back into focus. It was scary. There weren't many people about and my location was not accessible by car :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I did try to phone OH when I gathered myself but his phone was in the house and he was in the garden fixing the bloomin' fence! :dohh: (He feels TERRIBLE) I got home safely anyway but I feel totally wiped out. No likey :nope: Maybe I need to slow down or was this just a crazy hormonal thing do you think? I am trying so hard not to google because I know I won't like what I find.

Oh my lovely. :( :hugs: I am so sorry you experienced that... and alone too! My guess is that you need to cut back a bit. Figure out how far you had gone when you first felt poorly and make sure you don't go over that next time. Does that make sense? Example: If you started feeling tight and uncomfortable at 5km then make it so you are _home_ by 5 km. Poor DH! I couldn't imagine how awful I would have felt in his position. :( 

NO GOOGLING.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly...when you say you were in construction, do you mean you were a lady with a hard hat or slightly less hands on? (I'm such a nosey mare eh?)
> 
> You are not nosey... just curious. :winkwink: I did originally give a brief description but I deleted it 'cause I thought it might be boring. I helped build houses, I did demolition work, and regular ole site clean up. I have a rather muscular build; I put on muscle very easily. Here... took a quick pic of my arm... it's more of "mommy muscle" now but :shrug:Click to expand...

Whoah! I'm most impressed by your bicep Molly! I wouldn't mess with you! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

April- that's so sad about your friend. :cry: I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly...when you say you were in construction, do you mean you were a lady with a hard hat or slightly less hands on? (I'm such a nosey mare eh?)
> 
> You are not nosey... just curious. :winkwink: I did originally give a brief description but I deleted it 'cause I thought it might be boring. I helped build houses, I did demolition work, and regular ole site clean up. I have a rather muscular build; I put on muscle very easily. Here... took a quick pic of my arm... it's more of "mommy muscle" now but :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah! I'm most impressed by your bicep Molly! I wouldn't mess with you! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: My sister's boyfriend is very much afraid of me due to my arms.


----------



## Mollykins

I am off! Lunch is over and they are after me to go... it's LIBRARY DAY!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So here's my second moan of the day..
> 
> I went for my walk as normal (just me and Mr Ipod) which started out like any other and it was a very nice, sunny day for a change :thumbup: I got about a quarter way through my walk and felt a tight feeling across my belly which I have had before but usually only when I need a pee (I imagine there's less space in there now) so I pushed on regardless thinking that's all it was. About half way round this feeling was getting very uncomfortable so I sat on a bench for a while and it went away. I carried on. About 3/4 of the way round while walking up a slight hill, I started sweating big time, my heart was beating out of my chest and I felt nauseas :sick: I slowed down and another few steps on thought I was going to pass out. I was so scared I'd fall on my tum :( I sat on another bench and waited till my vision came back into focus. It was scary. There weren't many people about and my location was not accessible by car :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I did try to phone OH when I gathered myself but his phone was in the house and he was in the garden fixing the bloomin' fence! :dohh: (He feels TERRIBLE) I got home safely anyway but I feel totally wiped out. No likey :nope: Maybe I need to slow down or was this just a crazy hormonal thing do you think? I am trying so hard not to google because I know I won't like what I find.
> 
> Oh my lovely. :( :hugs: I am so sorry you experienced that... and alone too! My guess is that you need to cut back a bit. Figure out how far you had gone when you first felt poorly and make sure you don't go over that next time. Does that make sense? Example: If you started feeling tight and uncomfortable at 5km then make it so you are _home_ by 5 km. Poor DH! I couldn't imagine how awful I would have felt in his position. :(
> 
> NO GOOGLING.Click to expand...

Thanks Molly :hugs: Yes, that makes perfect sense and I will revise my distance particularly when I'm alone. I don't want to be a couch potato but I don't know if that was a one off or from now on I must take it easier...pregnancy is a foreign land to me :shrug:

Oh, and I still haven't googled :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am off! Lunch is over and they are after me to go... it's LIBRARY DAY!! :haha:

Have a great day Molly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i shall be back in a little while my lovelies i am off to eat a carvery (but be seated as near to toilet as possible lol) speak to you all soon x

Oh my, I do hope you don't need to make use of the facilities :winkwink: Hope you enjoy my lovely :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Ladies! 
Just wanted to say hi! I've been keeping up on my phone :]

Can't wait to see a picture of your crafty invites, Bethany!

Sorry about your sick spell, Kit! Better take it easy :)

Nice muscles there, Molly!

Sorry about your friend drama, April. That's never fun :(

We are having a great time! Come to find out there is a huge tea convention here this weekend! How fun is that?? We love tea and drink a lot of it, so we are going to check it out tomorrow. 

And boy have I got the EWCM going on today, wow!! BDing today for sure! And tomorrow... And probably the next day!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi folks, just watched a film with my mum called L'Arnacoeur, 'HeartBreaker' in English, it was fun:thumbup: It had that guy from the film who held up the sign in Sarachka's "to me you are perfect" avatar, and Vanessa Paradis. Wow, me watch film:happydance: Me like watch film:happydance:

Kit I had some dizzy spells at work with LO, but mine turned out to be DG related but loads of stuff can cause dizzyness and I shouldn't worry about a one off like that during a walk. Just if it starts happening lots see your doc coz you might need to rest a bit, or have your blood sugar levels checked. And that sounds maybe like a little Braxton Hick contraction you had? Again nothing to worry about, lots of women start getting them at your stage. Mine came a bit later, I used to love them actually, although when your tum is really big they can take your breath away a bit!! Just make sure you have your phone with you:thumbup: I walked loads on my own with just that fluffy dog of mine for company with my belly, until they told me to stop and lie on my left side all day. Gosh in those days I didn't know about forums:haha: I read books for hours on end :book:


----------



## kit_cat

Woohoo Luna...thanks for checking in!! :yipee: 

Hope you have an amazing and "productive" Valentines trip :thumbup:

Enjoy every minute lovely :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My equipment for invitations, as I say they'll be pretty simple but kind of classic
Calligraphy pen and long thin cream cards and envelopes, gun with pearly wax and heart shaped stamp to seal the envelopes. Love birds rubber stamp, with gold ink. My dh is a bird enthusiast, he has loads of doves so I think he'll like that:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0









002.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0









004-1.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 0









005-1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi folks, just watched a film with my mum called L'Arnacoeur, 'HeartBreaker' in English, it was fun:thumbup: It had that guy from the film who held up the sign in Sarachka's "to me you are perfect" avatar, and Vanessa Paradis. Wow, me watch film:happydance: Me like watch film:happydance:
> 
> Kit I had some dizzy spells at work with LO, but mine turned out to be DG related but loads of stuff can cause dizzyness and I shouldn't worry about a one off like that during a walk. Just if it starts happening lots see your doc coz you might need to rest a bit, or have your blood sugar levels checked. And that sounds maybe like a little Braxton Hick contraction you had? Again nothing to worry about, lots of women start getting them at your stage. Mine came a bit later, I used to love them actually, although when your tum is really big they can take your breath away a bit!! Just make sure you have your phone with you:thumbup: I walked loads on my own with just that fluffy dog of mine for company with my belly, until they told me to stop and lie on my left side all day. Gosh in those days I didn't know about forums:haha: I read books for hours on end :book:

Glad you enjoyed movie night :thumbup: Was it a RomCom?

Y'know all sorts of things have flitted through my brain regarding my funny turn and GD was one of them. I thought of you in particular due to your experience.

Why did you have to lie on your left side my lovely? What stage in the game was that at?

Hope you're ok m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OOOOOoooo Lunalady!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0031a.gif Have a great timehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0031a.gif

Mollymuscles:bodyb: I'm going on Monday morning now for test, didn't want to ruin my day with my mum and Holly for results we can't do anything about during the weekend:shrug:

I'm off to bed :sleep::sleep::sleep: But lazy sunday ahead,:cloud9: just walkies in the afternoon


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Holly, enjoy your :sleep: and tomorrow's lazyness :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Glad you had a great day with your mum. :hugs: And little Miss walking around to impress. :awww: When do you get your results lovey?
> 
> April- I'm sorry that your friends are so take take and no give. :( You are a lovely woman and they are missing out.

aw thankyou Molly one day they might notice x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi folks, just watched a film with my mum called L'Arnacoeur, 'HeartBreaker' in English, it was fun:thumbup: It had that guy from the film who held up the sign in Sarachka's "to me you are perfect" avatar, and Vanessa Paradis. Wow, me watch film:happydance: Me like watch film:happydance:
> 
> Kit I had some dizzy spells at work with LO, but mine turned out to be DG related but loads of stuff can cause dizzyness and I shouldn't worry about a one off like that during a walk. Just if it starts happening lots see your doc coz you might need to rest a bit, or have your blood sugar levels checked. And that sounds maybe like a little Braxton Hick contraction you had? Again nothing to worry about, lots of women start getting them at your stage. Mine came a bit later, I used to love them actually, although when your tum is really big they can take your breath away a bit!! Just make sure you have your phone with you:thumbup: I walked loads on my own with just that fluffy dog of mine for company with my belly, until they told me to stop and lie on my left side all day. Gosh in those days I didn't know about forums:haha: I read books for hours on end :book:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed movie night :thumbup: Was it a RomCom?
> 
> Y'know all sorts of things have flitted through my brain regarding my funny turn and GD was one of them. I thought of you in particular due to your experience.
> 
> Why did you have to lie on your left side my lovely? What stage in the game was that at?
> 
> Hope you're ok m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh getting near the end, at about 32 weeks I think. LO started measuring small, and I was very skinny, and above all her head was VERY LOW and they didn't want her poppnig out too soon. So they told me to take it nice and easy and lie on my left side all day, and a lady came to the house to monitor me once a week. It was like being a Princess:haha:

Thing is with pregnancy it does funny things to your blood sugar, generally it lowers it I believe, but before my gd was diagnosed it was shooting up really high everytime I ate, then dropping really really low making me faint. High or low, but never normal! But blood pressure and all sorts can cause dizziness. I had moments of intense thirst which is a classic dg symptom, although that's all retrospective, I never suspected I had it for a mo before it was detected:shrug:

But you'll be fine kit, just have an easy day tomorrow maybe. It's a marathon not a 10k you're in for with pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou to all of you being there for me its so nice to know i have you to listen when i need a moan up, youre all wonderful women that im glad i had the chance to get to know! OH is looking after me as all the upset of today has made me hormonal so hes bought me a bruce willis (yum) film to watch in bed, have a lovely evening/day all of you lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Night night April...enjoy your Brucie Bonus :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Just wanted to say hi! I've been keeping up on my phone :]
> 
> Can't wait to see a picture of your crafty invites, Bethany!
> 
> Sorry about your sick spell, Kit! Better take it easy :)
> 
> Nice muscles there, Molly!
> 
> Sorry about your friend drama, April. That's never fun :(
> 
> We are having a great time! Come to find out there is a huge tea convention here this weekend! How fun is that?? We love tea and drink a lot of it, so we are going to check it out tomorrow.
> 
> And boy have I got the EWCM going on today, wow!! BDing today for sure! And tomorrow... And probably the next day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day!

dont forget to stand on your head ;)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Just wanted to say hi! I've been keeping up on my phone :]
> 
> Can't wait to see a picture of your crafty invites, Bethany!
> 
> Sorry about your sick spell, Kit! Better take it easy :)
> 
> Nice muscles there, Molly!
> 
> Sorry about your friend drama, April. That's never fun :(
> 
> We are having a great time! Come to find out there is a huge tea convention here this weekend! How fun is that?? We love tea and drink a lot of it, so we are going to check it out tomorrow.
> 
> And boy have I got the EWCM going on today, wow!! BDing today for sure! And tomorrow... And probably the next day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day!
> 
> dont forget to stand on your head ;)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, really off to bed now!! Feeling a bit crampy and part of me just wants an mc, odd I know but if I'm going to have one anyway I'd rather not be kept waiting for 7 weeks:shrug: Trust me to get the 13th BFP!:devil: At least I did a community service by taking it off everyone else's hands:angelnot:

Have a lovely evening/day all, sorry not to have spoken to everyone but it's only because my mummy's here:hugs:

Sweet dreams all:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

BIG loves to you Bethany :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

...and it's good night from me too. I can't tell you how tired I feel despite sleeping for over an hour after my walk today!! 

Catch you all tomorrow and thanks for listening to me/offering support today/tonight, I appreciate it so much :hugs:

Night night :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna! Ooo! I can't wait for you to test! This whole trip seems like just the thing. :thumbup: 

Holly! Lovely invitation set. :hugs: Can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Just wanted to say hi! I've been keeping up on my phone :]
> 
> Can't wait to see a picture of your crafty invites, Bethany!
> 
> Sorry about your sick spell, Kit! Better take it easy :)
> 
> Nice muscles there, Molly!
> 
> Sorry about your friend drama, April. That's never fun :(
> 
> We are having a great time! Come to find out there is a huge tea convention here this weekend! How fun is that?? We love tea and drink a lot of it, so we are going to check it out tomorrow.
> 
> And boy have I got the EWCM going on today, wow!! BDing today for sure! And tomorrow... And probably the next day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day!
> 
> dont forget to stand on your head ;)Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Right, really off to bed now!! Feeling a bit crampy and part of me just wants an mc, odd I know but if I'm going to have one anyway I'd rather not be kept waiting for 7 weeks:shrug: Trust me to get the 13th BFP!:devil: At least I did a community service by taking it off everyone else's hands:angelnot:
> 
> Have a lovely evening/day all, sorry not to have spoken to everyone but it's only because my mummy's here:hugs:
> 
> Sweet dreams all:kiss::kiss::kiss:

BIG BIG :hugs: :kiss: Bethany love.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> ...and it's good night from me too. I can't tell you how tired I feel despite sleeping for over an hour after my walk today!!
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow and thanks for listening to me/offering support today/tonight, I appreciate it so much :hugs:
> 
> Night night :sleep:

Sleep well Kit! :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...

Whatcha 'not' googling?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly...when you say you were in construction, do you mean you were a lady with a hard hat or slightly less hands on? (I'm such a nosey mare eh?)
> 
> You are not nosey... just curious. :winkwink: I did originally give a brief description but I deleted it 'cause I thought it might be boring. I helped build houses, I did demolition work, and regular ole site clean up. I have a rather muscular build; I put on muscle very easily. Here... took a quick pic of my arm... it's more of "mommy muscle" now but :shrug:Click to expand...

:bodyb:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...
> 
> Whatcha 'not' googling?Click to expand...

I have had some bloody cm tonight and sharp pains and twinges, especially when I move. Not sure what to make of them but I am remaining somewhat optimistic as there are no cramps and no actual blood _flow_. 

Enough with that though. How goes the romantic time away? :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly...when you say you were in construction, do you mean you were a lady with a hard hat or slightly less hands on? (I'm such a nosey mare eh?)
> 
> You are not nosey... just curious. :winkwink: I did originally give a brief description but I deleted it 'cause I thought it might be boring. I helped build houses, I did demolition work, and regular ole site clean up. I have a rather muscular build; I put on muscle very easily. Here... took a quick pic of my arm... it's more of "mommy muscle" now but :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :bodyb:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 

Kit & Molly I hope your feeling better today, Kit I can imagine how scary that must of felt ! My DH would do something like that and not have his phone :dohh:

Holly I am glad you are having a lovely time with your mummy.

Sorry April for your friend ! I am going through a similar thing at the mo, and its always on my mind but I am sure it does not even cross her mind ! she is turned into a Bridezilla ! 

Luna I hope your having a a fab holiday 

hi everyone else :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...
> 
> Whatcha 'not' googling?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some bloody cm tonight and sharp pains and twinges, especially when I move. Not sure what to make of them but I am remaining somewhat optimistic as there are no cramps and no actual blood _flow_.
> 
> Enough with that though. How goes the romantic time away? :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh no Molly...how worrying for you BUT...was it after BD again? It could easily be irritated cervix? Pains and twinges, unless extreme, I'd say are par for the course but you know how painful they are.

I hope today is a new and better day for you m'love. :hugs: Oh and yes, steer clear of the black widow that is google!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Kit & Molly I hope your feeling better today, Kit I can imagine how scary that must of felt ! My DH would do something like that and not have his phone :dohh:
> 
> Holly I am glad you are having a lovely time with your mummy.
> 
> Sorry April for your friend ! I am going through a similar thing at the mo, and its always on my mind but I am sure it does not even cross her mind ! she is turned into a Bridezilla !
> 
> Luna I hope your having a a fab holiday
> 
> hi everyone else :flower:

Hello Crunchie and little raspberry :hi:

How are you petal? Hope your wobbling has ceased and you feel a bit more relaxed now? Sorry you have a Bridezilla for a friend..maybe when things calm down for her on the wedding front, she'll return to being your good friend? Of course, that doesn't help you right now, so maybe try a kick up her scrawny ass....? I find that's usually most effective! :winkwink:

So what you up to this fine Sunday?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone!!

Today will be my shopping/housework day with some relaxing thrown in for good measure :thumbup: I have cancelled the scheduled cycling in favour of pampering oneself slightly. After the shopping, cleaning etc, today, it will be my mission to give myself both a mini manicure and pedicure :cloud9: Since being pregnant, all that has gone out of the window for some reason so it's time to address that situation!

What's everyone else going to do with their Sunday??

have a great day no matter what my lovelies :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka....you are right. I never lie in and I should while it's still a possibility. A good point taken on board - thanks m'love :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> So here's my second moan of the day..
> 
> I went for my walk as normal (just me and Mr Ipod) which started out like any other and it was a very nice, sunny day for a change :thumbup: I got about a quarter way through my walk and felt a tight feeling across my belly which I have had before but usually only when I need a pee (I imagine there's less space in there now) so I pushed on regardless thinking that's all it was. About half way round this feeling was getting very uncomfortable so I sat on a bench for a while and it went away. I carried on. About 3/4 of the way round while walking up a slight hill, I started sweating big time, my heart was beating out of my chest and I felt nauseas :sick: I slowed down and another few steps on thought I was going to pass out. I was so scared I'd fall on my tum :( I sat on another bench and waited till my vision came back into focus. It was scary. There weren't many people about and my location was not accessible by car :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I did try to phone OH when I gathered myself but his phone was in the house and he was in the garden fixing the bloomin' fence! :dohh: (He feels TERRIBLE) I got home safely anyway but I feel totally wiped out. No likey :nope: Maybe I need to slow down or was this just a crazy hormonal thing do you think? I am trying so hard not to google because I know I won't like what I find.


:nope:Jit that's a wee bit scary lovely and like everyone else said already take it easier:thumbup:, shorter walks:thumbup:. Hope you fully recovereed from your little shock today and what will you be doing this rainy windy Sunday??




Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly...when you say you were in construction, do you mean you were a lady with a hard hat or slightly less hands on? (I'm such a nosey mare eh?)
> 
> You are not nosey... just curious. :winkwink: I did originally give a brief description but I deleted it 'cause I thought it might be boring. I helped build houses, I did demolition work, and regular ole site clean up. I have a rather muscular build; I put on muscle very easily. Here... took a quick pic of my arm... it's more of "mommy muscle" now but :shrug:Click to expand...


:coolio:nice mummy :gun:'s lol:thumbup:, hope you will be feeling much bettertoday and still no googling for you and Kit:shrug:




LunaLady said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Just wanted to say hi! I've been keeping up on my phone :]
> 
> Can't wait to see a picture of your crafty invites, Bethany!
> 
> Sorry about your sick spell, Kit! Better take it easy :)
> 
> Nice muscles there, Molly!
> 
> Sorry about your friend drama, April. That's never fun :(
> 
> We are having a great time! Come to find out there is a huge tea convention here this weekend! How fun is that?? We love tea and drink a lot of it, so we are going to check it out tomorrow.
> 
> And boy have I got the EWCM going on today, wow!! BDing today for sure! And tomorrow... And probably the next day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day!

Hi Luna yay:happydance:for EWCM!!!!

And for the lots of :sex::sex:you will be doing:thumbup:

Glad your enoying your weekend away are you going to take any pictures for us ?? (of where your staying) enjoy the rest of your break:hugs:



Well football for us at 12'o clock then maybe wash cars deending on weather then big roast for tea nom nom.


PS where oh where is jaynie:shrug:
and your craft goodies look fab bethany:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Kit & Molly I hope your feeling better today, Kit I can imagine how scary that must of felt ! My DH would do something like that and not have his phone :dohh:
> 
> Holly I am glad you are having a lovely time with your mummy.
> 
> Sorry April for your friend ! I am going through a similar thing at the mo, and its always on my mind but I am sure it does not even cross her mind ! she is turned into a Bridezilla !
> 
> Luna I hope your having a a fab holiday
> 
> hi everyone else :flower:
> 
> Hello Crunchie and little raspberry :hi:
> 
> How are you petal? Hope your wobbling has ceased and you feel a bit more relaxed now? Sorry you have a Bridezilla for a friend..maybe when things calm down for her on the wedding front, she'll return to being your good friend? Of course, that doesn't help you right now, so maybe try a kick up her scrawny ass....? I find that's usually most effective! :winkwink:
> 
> So what you up to this fine Sunday?Click to expand...

Hello my little kitty kat, where is your new pic from ???

Feeling better as some nights the sickness does really kick in and I am lucky if I can stay up past 10pm !!! I find this all so odd....as I am the girl who was always out and could survive on 4 hours sleep :shrug:

I am not sure what will happen with this friend after the wedding if I am honest, I have been close friends with a group of 3 girls since I was about 17 ...with this one girl I have had a few fallings out but to keep the group together we have always worked passed it ! It really kicked off last year when she asked 2 of us to be bridesmaids and not the 3rd girl....firstly I thought she was quite mean about and then said to me I could only be a bridesmaid If I promised not to get preggo !! this was march 2010...the wedding in may 2011.... Kit I was FUMING ! how dare she !!!! 
I said fine I wont do it ..... then sept last year we all went to a party....I left early as that is when I started to have my miscarriage.... a huge fight broke out between the girls and no one had spoke since then ! I wasnt even there and I never did tell her what happend to me to be honest .....
after many rude emails and texts I "think" I am invited but I dont even want to go but DH is the grooms mate !! ahhhhhhhh

sorry about that lol....what are u up to ???


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya newmummy :wave:

How you doing today my dear? Any football stuff for you today? As you say, it's not so nice today is it? :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi everyone :hi:
At my FIL so I'm catching up on bnb. 
I have missed you all like CRAZY!!!!!
I'm off to page like 100 to catch up:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :( 
shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Kit & Molly I hope your feeling better today, Kit I can imagine how scary that must of felt ! My DH would do something like that and not have his phone :dohh:
> 
> Holly I am glad you are having a lovely time with your mummy.
> 
> Sorry April for your friend ! I am going through a similar thing at the mo, and its always on my mind but I am sure it does not even cross her mind ! she is turned into a Bridezilla !
> 
> Luna I hope your having a a fab holiday
> 
> hi everyone else :flower:
> 
> Hello Crunchie and little raspberry :hi:
> 
> How are you petal? Hope your wobbling has ceased and you feel a bit more relaxed now? Sorry you have a Bridezilla for a friend..maybe when things calm down for her on the wedding front, she'll return to being your good friend? Of course, that doesn't help you right now, so maybe try a kick up her scrawny ass....? I find that's usually most effective! :winkwink:
> 
> So what you up to this fine Sunday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello my little kitty kat, where is your new pic from ???
> 
> Feeling better as some nights the sickness does really kick in and I am lucky if I can stay up past 10pm !!! I find this all so odd....as I am the girl who was always out and could survive on 4 hours sleep :shrug:
> 
> I am not sure what will happen with this friend after the wedding if I am honest, I have been close friends with a group of 3 girls since I was about 17 ...with this one girl I have had a few fallings out but to keep the group together we have always worked passed it ! It really kicked off last year when she asked 2 of us to be bridesmaids and not the 3rd girl....firstly I thought she was quite mean about and then said to me I could only be a bridesmaid If I promised not to get preggo !! this was march 2010...the wedding in may 2011.... Kit I was FUMING ! how dare she !!!!
> I said fine I wont do it ..... then sept last year we all went to a party....I left early as that is when I started to have my miscarriage.... a huge fight broke out between the girls and no one had spoke since then ! I wasnt even there and I never did tell her what happend to me to be honest .....
> after many rude emails and texts I "think" I am invited but I dont even want to go but DH is the grooms mate !! ahhhhhhhh
> 
> sorry about that lol....what are u up to ???Click to expand...

Crunchster...my new pic is from last year. Me and OH were climbing down Table Mountain in South Africa. That was one of the safer parts that actually had something to hold on to...we literally took our lives in our hands that day but LOVED the experience :cloud9: Thanks for asking lovely :flower:

I cannot believe that your "friend" thinks that her wedding is more important than something life changing like you starting your family :shock: Imagine asking you not to get pregnant..who does she think she is??? Oh yes, that's right...Bridezilla! One of my bridesmaids got pregnant on the run up to my wedding but we simply bought her a bigger dress to be sure she felt no pressure to lose weight (she did anyway and looked stunning :cloud9:) I think your friend will look back in time at her behaviour, perhaps with a family of her own and be mortified...at least I hope she does!

As for going to the wedding, that's tricky with your OH friends with the groom. I wouldn't want any part of it after all of that :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> At my FIL so I'm catching up on bnb.
> I have missed you all like CRAZY!!!!!
> I'm off to page like 100 to catch up:haha:

:wohoo: :yipee:

TRIN'S HERE EVERYONE!!!!!!! 
Ahhh, we've missed you, I hope you're ok and I can't wait to hear what you've been up to. Is your "technology" back up and running?? Hope so. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx

Good morning April :flower:

Hope you enjoyed your film last night :thumbup: Ahh, the little ladies will be back soon to drive you mad again :winkwink:

I know what you mean about lack of sunshine...there was a little yesterday and it felt so fab because it feel like it's been grey and miserable forever! :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Kit & Molly I hope your feeling better today, Kit I can imagine how scary that must of felt ! My DH would do something like that and not have his phone :dohh:
> 
> Holly I am glad you are having a lovely time with your mummy.
> 
> Sorry April for your friend ! I am going through a similar thing at the mo, and its always on my mind but I am sure it does not even cross her mind ! she is turned into a Bridezilla !
> 
> Luna I hope your having a a fab holiday
> 
> hi everyone else :flower:
> 
> Hello Crunchie and little raspberry :hi:
> 
> How are you petal? Hope your wobbling has ceased and you feel a bit more relaxed now? Sorry you have a Bridezilla for a friend..maybe when things calm down for her on the wedding front, she'll return to being your good friend? Of course, that doesn't help you right now, so maybe try a kick up her scrawny ass....? I find that's usually most effective! :winkwink:
> 
> So what you up to this fine Sunday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello my little kitty kat, where is your new pic from ???
> 
> Feeling better as some nights the sickness does really kick in and I am lucky if I can stay up past 10pm !!! I find this all so odd....as I am the girl who was always out and could survive on 4 hours sleep :shrug:
> 
> I am not sure what will happen with this friend after the wedding if I am honest, I have been close friends with a group of 3 girls since I was about 17 ...with this one girl I have had a few fallings out but to keep the group together we have always worked passed it ! It really kicked off last year when she asked 2 of us to be bridesmaids and not the 3rd girl....firstly I thought she was quite mean about and then said to me I could only be a bridesmaid If I promised not to get preggo !! this was march 2010...the wedding in may 2011.... Kit I was FUMING ! how dare she !!!!
> I said fine I wont do it ..... then sept last year we all went to a party....I left early as that is when I started to have my miscarriage.... a huge fight broke out between the girls and no one had spoke since then ! I wasnt even there and I never did tell her what happend to me to be honest .....
> after many rude emails and texts I "think" I am invited but I dont even want to go but DH is the grooms mate !! ahhhhhhhh
> 
> sorry about that lol....what are u up to ???Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchster...my new pic is from last year. Me and OH were climbing down Table Mountain in South Africa. That was one of the safer parts that actually had something to hold on to...we literally took our lives in our hands that day but LOVED the experience :cloud9: Thanks for asking lovely :flower:
> 
> I cannot believe that your "friend" thinks that her wedding is more important than something life changing like you starting your family :shock: Imagine asking you not to get pregnant..who does she think she is??? Oh yes, that's right...Bridezilla! One of my bridesmaids got pregnant on the run up to my wedding but we simply bought her a bigger dress to be sure she felt no pressure to lose weight (she did anyway and looked stunning :cloud9:) I think your friend will look back in time at her behaviour, perhaps with a family of her own and be mortified...at least I hope she does!
> 
> As for going to the wedding, that's tricky with your OH friends with the groom. I wouldn't want any part of it after all of that :nope:Click to expand...

Wow, when we went to yosemite last year and we went on the hikes it was so amazing.... I havent always been an outdoors exploring holiday type and I loved it !!! 

My Dh has admitted he has no money and has agreed to come with me on my walk today and will treat me to a decaff latte as my valentines treat ! bless !!! 

I try not to let the friend thing get to me to much, but she has now completly culled my other friend !!! why are girls so difficult :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

hi trin :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx
> 
> Good morning April :flower:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your film last night :thumbup: Ahh, the little ladies will be back soon to drive you mad again :winkwink:
> 
> I know what you mean about lack of sunshine...there was a little yesterday and it felt so fab because it feel like it's been grey and miserable forever! :nope:Click to expand...

i dont care if they drive me mad lol, film well i didnt really like it only could watch half way it was war type film real sad its called tears of the sun i think, but o my the dreams i had after watching it lol.
and its England it is miserable forever lol x


----------



## mummyApril

hey Trin good to see you here :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Benjamin's cute. Lots of them in france though.
> 
> Right, I guess I don't need to decide tonight on a name:wacko: off for some din dins:munch:

My DH is Samuel, and his brothers are Paul and Ben...all very biblical which is ironic considering they are Satsangis and not Christians.

When I was pregnant with Tarquin, I wished for a gay boy if I couldn't have a daughter...he picks my shoes for me every morning but is obsessed with boobs so don't know how well that worked out :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie...enjoy your walk (but take it easy unlike moi :blush:) and enjoy your de-caff :coffee: with OH. That's lovely he's coming out on your walk with you today :cloud9: Enjoy!


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooo Jaynie :wave:

I see you lurking...how are you today? Had a good weekend so far? You've been a quiet little turtle for a couple of days..everything ok?

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon all:flower:

Just waiting for LO to wake up so we can all have lunch together:munch: 

Kit your avatar reminds me of a patch in the Alps on a walking holiday I went on, it was really scary:argh: I'm a bit vertigo-ish and there were some too narrow for my liking passages up VERY high:shock: Looks stunning though where you were:thumbup: 

I've lived away from my friends for so long now that we've arrived at a kind of status quo about 'no news is good news' and when we do get in touch we just take off from where we left off really. I only have 4 close friends anyway so there are not too many management issues:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> At my FIL so I'm catching up on bnb.
> I have missed you all like CRAZY!!!!!
> I'm off to page like 100 to catch up:haha:
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> TRIN'S HERE EVERYONE!!!!!!!
> Ahhh, we've missed you, I hope you're ok and I can't wait to hear what you've been up to. Is your "technology" back up and running?? Hope so. :hugs:Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have to say goodbye now :cry:
Finally caught up so at least I know what's going on with everyone! I am off to my MIL for a big family and friends dinner for Ben and JingJing tonight. Hope it's fun and not tedious. 
Laptop should eb sorted by Wednesday the latest so will be back

Holly, good luck for tomorrow. Got everything crissed for you
I have a gybae appointment on the 22nd...so long to wait but at least I will be 8 weeks so I should be bale to see something in a scan...I hope. Feeling quite crampy but very nauseous today

:kiss:BIG LOVE TO YOU ALL!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey lovers. How are we all today? Holly & Molly - no more cramping I hope.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello everyone !!

Yes Kit had football was bloody freezing and wet and windy typical Sunday !! lost 4-0 in 2nd half boys played well but had a big downfall for a few mins hence the goals.......

Hi Trin hope you enjoy your night and your big meal too!!

Hello Sarachka what are doing this miserable sunday?

Yay for walk crunchie sounds romantic enough !!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka...question for you my dear...

Was it you who was talking about Kiddicare and how fab it was? It's a bit of a drive for us but if it's a good place to see "everything" in one place then maybe it's worth the mileage?


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy you have an orange yay :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit! If you come to kiddicare I insist that you come for a cupa as it is literally round the corner from me! It's got 3 or 4 floors and everything is set out like ikea so you can see it all, push the pushchairs around etc. The staff really know what they're talking about and will gve you lots of advice and fit the car seat for you. There's a coffee shop in there too.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and DAMN IT!

If you want to wait until tomorrow evening to BD DON'T have a shower with you OH. 

What a waste of sperm!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...
> 
> Whatcha 'not' googling?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some bloody cm tonight and sharp pains and twinges, especially when I move. Not sure what to make of them but I am remaining somewhat optimistic as there are no cramps and no actual blood _flow_.
> 
> Enough with that though. How goes the romantic time away? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Molly...how worrying for you BUT...was it after BD again? It could easily be irritated cervix? Pains and twinges, unless extreme, I'd say are par for the course but you know how painful they are.
> 
> I hope today is a new and better day for you m'love. :hugs: Oh and yes, steer clear of the black widow that is google!!Click to expand...

It wasn't after BDing... we haven't since the last time you know about it happening. As for pain, the twinges are tolerable it's the sharp pains that leave me like a deer in headlights and sucking air through my teeth. :nope: This morning... not so much of that thank goodness but I do feel like I've done a thousand crunches in my sleep. Again, not sure what that's about. I'm beginning to wish I had kept a pregnancy journal with my other two. :dohh: Would it be too late to start now?

Google is so tempting.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Today will be my shopping/housework day with some relaxing thrown in for good measure :thumbup: I have cancelled the scheduled cycling in favour of pampering oneself slightly. After the shopping, cleaning etc, today, it will be my mission to give myself both a mini manicure and pedicure :cloud9: Since being pregnant, all that has gone out of the window for some reason so it's time to address that situation!
> 
> What's everyone else going to do with their Sunday??
> 
> have a great day no matter what my lovelies :flower:

That sounds lovely Kit :cloud9: I think tonight I'll be spiffing myself up as well... shaving, shaping up my nails and adding some colour, etc. As for my Sunday... not sure... probably relaxing. I'm unsure on whether or not I should go for a walk. :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Kit & Molly I hope your feeling better today, Kit I can imagine how scary that must of felt ! My DH would do something like that and not have his phone :dohh:
> 
> Holly I am glad you are having a lovely time with your mummy.
> 
> Sorry April for your friend ! I am going through a similar thing at the mo, and its always on my mind but I am sure it does not even cross her mind ! she is turned into a Bridezilla !
> 
> Luna I hope your having a a fab holiday
> 
> hi everyone else :flower:
> 
> Hello Crunchie and little raspberry :hi:
> 
> How are you petal? Hope your wobbling has ceased and you feel a bit more relaxed now? Sorry you have a Bridezilla for a friend..maybe when things calm down for her on the wedding front, she'll return to being your good friend? Of course, that doesn't help you right now, so maybe try a kick up her scrawny ass....? I find that's usually most effective! :winkwink:
> 
> So what you up to this fine Sunday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello my little kitty kat, where is your new pic from ???
> 
> Feeling better as some nights the sickness does really kick in and I am lucky if I can stay up past 10pm !!! I find this all so odd....as I am the girl who was always out and could survive on 4 hours sleep :shrug:
> 
> I am not sure what will happen with this friend after the wedding if I am honest, I have been close friends with a group of 3 girls since I was about 17 ...with this one girl I have had a few fallings out but to keep the group together we have always worked passed it ! It really kicked off last year when she asked 2 of us to be bridesmaids and not the 3rd girl....firstly I thought she was quite mean about and then said to me I could only be a bridesmaid If I promised not to get preggo !! this was march 2010...the wedding in may 2011.... Kit I was FUMING ! how dare she !!!!
> I said fine I wont do it ..... then sept last year we all went to a party....I left early as that is when I started to have my miscarriage.... a huge fight broke out between the girls and no one had spoke since then ! I wasnt even there and I never did tell her what happend to me to be honest .....
> after many rude emails and texts I "think" I am invited but I dont even want to go but DH is the grooms mate !! ahhhhhhhh
> 
> sorry about that lol....what are u up to ???Click to expand...

About your friend... what a TROLL. :growlmad: Hold on... you say you THINK you are invited and yet your DH is a the grooms mate? Oh nuh-uh. If he goes, you go... that is if you want too. [-(


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx

:( You are breaking my heart at the thought of empty beds. :cry: Oh yeah... hormones are a go. :haha:

I'm glad you get the girls back today. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Afternoon all:flower:
> 
> Just waiting for LO to wake up so we can all have lunch together:munch:
> 
> Kit your avatar reminds me of a patch in the Alps on a walking holiday I went on, it was really scary:argh: I'm a bit vertigo-ish and there were some too narrow for my liking passages up VERY high:shock: Looks stunning though where you were:thumbup:
> 
> I've lived away from my friends for so long now that we've arrived at a kind of status quo about 'no news is good news' and when we do get in touch we just take off from where we left off really. I only have 4 close friends anyway so there are not too many management issues:shrug:

You remind me of a conversation my OH and I had recently about heights. It's not the heights that make me nervous... it's the vertigo I get when I'm up high. If I can't trust my equilibrium than I should stay away from heights... right? :haha:

I have friends like yours as well Bethany... we always pick up where we left off without a bit of strife. :thumbup: It's very pleasant.


----------



## Mollykins

This is funny/cute... 
https://lifestyle.msn.com/relationships/article.aspx?cp-documentid=27349961&GT1=32092


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit! If you come to kiddicare I insist that you come for a cupa as it is literally round the corner from me! It's got 3 or 4 floors and everything is set out like ikea so you can see it all, push the pushchairs around etc. The staff really know what they're talking about and will gve you lots of advice and fit the car seat for you. There's a coffee shop in there too.

Ah thanks sarachka..that's a lovely offer. I might just take you up on that!

It sounds good and I don't think there is anywhere else like that nearer to me...lots of smaller places but I need to start somewhere with a range like Kiddicare.....3 or 4 floors sounds FAB-UH-LESS!!!!:cloud9: I'll let you know if I'm coming over and it might work out to catch up....oooo, imagine a REAL LIFE CHAT!!!! I might faint :winkwink:

Thanks doll :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oh and DAMN IT!
> 
> If you want to wait until tomorrow evening to BD DON'T have a shower with you OH.
> 
> What a waste of sperm!

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...
> 
> Whatcha 'not' googling?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some bloody cm tonight and sharp pains and twinges, especially when I move. Not sure what to make of them but I am remaining somewhat optimistic as there are no cramps and no actual blood _flow_.
> 
> Enough with that though. How goes the romantic time away? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Molly...how worrying for you BUT...was it after BD again? It could easily be irritated cervix? Pains and twinges, unless extreme, I'd say are par for the course but you know how painful they are.
> 
> I hope today is a new and better day for you m'love. :hugs: Oh and yes, steer clear of the black widow that is google!!Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't after BDing... we haven't since the last time you know about it happening. As for pain, the twinges are tolerable it's the sharp pains that leave me like a deer in headlights and sucking air through my teeth. :nope: This morning... not so much of that thank goodness but I do feel like I've done a thousand crunches in my sleep. Again, not sure what that's about. I'm beginning to wish I had kept a pregnancy journal with my other two. :dohh: Would it be too late to start now?
> 
> Google is so tempting.Click to expand...

Hmm, the acheyness after these twinges could still just be stretching. Any more of the bloody CM? 

No, I don't think it's too late to keep a journal..you still have 3/4 of the journey ahead of you! :flower:

I've still not googled so stay strong Molly...it will only make you feel AWFUL!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This is funny/cute...
> https://lifestyle.msn.com/relationships/article.aspx?cp-documentid=27349961&GT1=32092

Very cute indeed...however number 13 will not be happening in THIS house anytime soon :haha:

Thanks for posting :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This is funny/cute...
> https://lifestyle.msn.com/relationships/article.aspx?cp-documentid=27349961&GT1=32092
> 
> Very cute indeed...however number 13 will not be happening in THIS house anytime soon :haha:
> 
> Thanks for posting :flower:Click to expand...

You're welcome. :hugs: #17 is hilarious and endearing... reminds me of how bumbling men can be... like, "did it hurt?.... when you feel from heaven?" :dohh: I've always found the lame pick up lines cute though. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...
> 
> Whatcha 'not' googling?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some bloody cm tonight and sharp pains and twinges, especially when I move. Not sure what to make of them but I am remaining somewhat optimistic as there are no cramps and no actual blood _flow_.
> 
> Enough with that though. How goes the romantic time away? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Molly...how worrying for you BUT...was it after BD again? It could easily be irritated cervix? Pains and twinges, unless extreme, I'd say are par for the course but you know how painful they are.
> 
> I hope today is a new and better day for you m'love. :hugs: Oh and yes, steer clear of the black widow that is google!!Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't after BDing... we haven't since the last time you know about it happening. As for pain, the twinges are tolerable it's the sharp pains that leave me like a deer in headlights and sucking air through my teeth. :nope: This morning... not so much of that thank goodness but I do feel like I've done a thousand crunches in my sleep. Again, not sure what that's about. I'm beginning to wish I had kept a pregnancy journal with my other two. :dohh: Would it be too late to start now?
> 
> Google is so tempting.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, the acheyness after these twinges could still just be stretching. Any more of the bloody CM?
> 
> No, I don't think it's too late to keep a journal..you still have 3/4 of the journey ahead of you! :flower:
> 
> I've still not googled so stay strong Molly...it will only make you feel AWFUL!Click to expand...

No more bloody cm. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This is funny/cute...
> https://lifestyle.msn.com/relationships/article.aspx?cp-documentid=27349961&GT1=32092
> 
> Very cute indeed...however number 13 will not be happening in THIS house anytime soon :haha:
> 
> Thanks for posting :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. :hugs: #17 is hilarious and endearing... reminds me of how bumbling men can be... like, "did it hurt?.... when you feel from heaven?" :dohh: I've always found the lame pick up lines cute though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: Yes indeed...the expression bumbling always reminds me of the way my OH proposed to me...it's funny even all these years on!

Story goes...it's the Millenium celebrations and unbeknown to me OH has the proposal planned for the stroke of midnight. We're at a party at a friends house with everyone dressed up in 70's gear - big afro wigs, colourful flared trousers, silver/gold lammy and false eyelashes - THE WORKS! It's a fantastic night mostly filled with us all continually laughing at each other and then the "bells" (as it's called in Scotland i.e. the stroke of midnight) is upon us. All glasses are freshly charged and OH's drink has a lot of ice in it. As the bells chime and everyone starts to wish each other HNY, OH makes what I can only describe as a lunge at me and unintentionally tips his freezing cold drink down my front with the ice cubes going straight down my silver lammy boob tube :shock: Now that's what I call bumbling :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

That's great Molly...I'm sure it was just a tiny show due to the changes going on inside. All will be well :hugs: I know you'll keep a wee eye out though.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...
> 
> Whatcha 'not' googling?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some bloody cm tonight and sharp pains and twinges, especially when I move. Not sure what to make of them but I am remaining somewhat optimistic as there are no cramps and no actual blood _flow_.
> 
> Enough with that though. How goes the romantic time away? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Molly...how worrying for you BUT...was it after BD again? It could easily be irritated cervix? Pains and twinges, unless extreme, I'd say are par for the course but you know how painful they are.
> 
> I hope today is a new and better day for you m'love. :hugs: Oh and yes, steer clear of the black widow that is google!!Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't after BDing... we haven't since the last time you know about it happening. As for pain, the twinges are tolerable it's the sharp pains that leave me like a deer in headlights and sucking air through my teeth. :nope: This morning... not so much of that thank goodness but I do feel like I've done a thousand crunches in my sleep. Again, not sure what that's about. I'm beginning to wish I had kept a pregnancy journal with my other two. :dohh: Would it be too late to start now?
> 
> Google is so tempting.Click to expand...

that sounds like round ligament pain which i have had more this pregnancy than my others! happens if you move too quick or in an odd way cough or sneeze? x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx
> 
> :( You are breaking my heart at the thought of empty beds. :cry: Oh yeah... hormones are a go. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you get the girls back today. :hugs:Click to expand...

it is horrible :( and its half term next week and they have to go to their dads for half a week! but i have to deal with it :/ and my hormones are awful right now lol x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This is funny/cute...
> https://lifestyle.msn.com/relationships/article.aspx?cp-documentid=27349961&GT1=32092
> 
> Very cute indeed...however number 13 will not be happening in THIS house anytime soon :haha:
> 
> Thanks for posting :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. :hugs: #17 is hilarious and endearing... reminds me of how bumbling men can be... like, "did it hurt?.... when you feel from heaven?" :dohh: I've always found the lame pick up lines cute though. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yes indeed...the expression bumbling always reminds me of the way my OH proposed to me...it's funny even all these years on!
> 
> Story goes...it's the Millenium celebrations and unbeknown to me OH has the proposal planned for the stroke of midnight. We're at a party at a friends house with everyone dressed up in 70's gear - big afro wigs, colourful flared trousers, silver/gold lammy and false eyelashes - THE WORKS! It's a fantastic night mostly filled with us all continually laughing at each other and then the "bells" (as it's called in Scotland i.e. the stroke of midnight) is upon us. All glasses are freshly charged and OH's drink has a lot of ice in it. As the bells chime and everyone starts to wish each other HNY, OH makes what I can only describe as a lunge at me and unintentionally tips his freezing cold drink down my front with the ice cubes going straight down my silver lammy boob tube :shock: Now that's what I call bumbling :haha:Click to expand...

Aww! That's a sweet story! So romantic! (I have an odd definitely of romantic eh? :haha:) My OH is super confident... not much bumbling from him. 

Oh and in spirit of the 70's party... pick 'fros not fights. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...
> 
> Whatcha 'not' googling?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some bloody cm tonight and sharp pains and twinges, especially when I move. Not sure what to make of them but I am remaining somewhat optimistic as there are no cramps and no actual blood _flow_.
> 
> Enough with that though. How goes the romantic time away? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Molly...how worrying for you BUT...was it after BD again? It could easily be irritated cervix? Pains and twinges, unless extreme, I'd say are par for the course but you know how painful they are.
> 
> I hope today is a new and better day for you m'love. :hugs: Oh and yes, steer clear of the black widow that is google!!Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't after BDing... we haven't since the last time you know about it happening. As for pain, the twinges are tolerable it's the sharp pains that leave me like a deer in headlights and sucking air through my teeth. :nope: This morning... not so much of that thank goodness but I do feel like I've done a thousand crunches in my sleep. Again, not sure what that's about. I'm beginning to wish I had kept a pregnancy journal with my other two. :dohh: Would it be too late to start now?
> 
> Google is so tempting.Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like round ligament pain which i have had more this pregnancy than my others! happens if you move too quick or in an odd way cough or sneeze? xClick to expand...

Round ligament pain... can I google that? :haha: Last night it was happening whenever I moved. I didn't cough or sneeze last night... so I'm not sure. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx
> 
> :( You are breaking my heart at the thought of empty beds. :cry: Oh yeah... hormones are a go. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you get the girls back today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it is horrible :( and its half term next week and they have to go to their dads for half a week! but i have to deal with it :/ and my hormones are awful right now lol xClick to expand...

:( So sad! I don't think I could handle that. You are a strong woman. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I will not google. I will not google. I will not... google? ...
> 
> Whatcha 'not' googling?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some bloody cm tonight and sharp pains and twinges, especially when I move. Not sure what to make of them but I am remaining somewhat optimistic as there are no cramps and no actual blood _flow_.
> 
> Enough with that though. How goes the romantic time away? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Molly...how worrying for you BUT...was it after BD again? It could easily be irritated cervix? Pains and twinges, unless extreme, I'd say are par for the course but you know how painful they are.
> 
> I hope today is a new and better day for you m'love. :hugs: Oh and yes, steer clear of the black widow that is google!!Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't after BDing... we haven't since the last time you know about it happening. As for pain, the twinges are tolerable it's the sharp pains that leave me like a deer in headlights and sucking air through my teeth. :nope: This morning... not so much of that thank goodness but I do feel like I've done a thousand crunches in my sleep. Again, not sure what that's about. I'm beginning to wish I had kept a pregnancy journal with my other two. :dohh: Would it be too late to start now?
> 
> Google is so tempting.Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like round ligament pain which i have had more this pregnancy than my others! happens if you move too quick or in an odd way cough or sneeze? xClick to expand...
> 
> Round ligament pain... can I google that? :haha: Last night it was happening whenever I moved. I didn't cough or sneeze last night... so I'm not sure. :shrug:Click to expand...

is it like a pain where you need to bring your legs up or bend over to make it stop kinda takes your breathe away? and yes you can google round ligament pain it wont tell you youre dying lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls just stopping in - having a bit of a TTC 999 in my house atm :cry: 

I have been catching up with you girls though between fighting, eating, crying etc etc. It's been a while for us having a multi day drama :haha: anyway he's coming over again very soon so I just didn't want you think I was all ignoring you :nope: especially Kit who spied me looking earlier today :thumbup:

I love you all lots - Bethany if I don't get on tomorrow I hope you are ok m'dear whatever happens :hugs: glad you have had your mummy there! Molly - I hope this episode stays as just that :thumbup: I have every faith that you will be fine! Kit your ordeal sounds scary indeed! Glad you have resolved to rest for today though! Trin - I can't wait til you come back FT :flower:

:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

> is it like a pain where you need to bring your legs up or bend over to make it stop kinda takes your breathe away? and yes you can google round ligament pain it wont tell you youre dying lol x

Yes! I had to have my OH help lift my legs onto the bed last night. :blush: It hurt so badly! I'm going to go google now.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls just stopping in - having a bit of a TTC 999 in my house atm :cry:
> 
> I have been catching up with you girls though between fighting, eating, crying etc etc. It's been a while for us having a multi day drama :haha: anyway he's coming over again very soon so I just didn't want you think I was all ignoring you :nope: especially Kit who spied me looking earlier today :thumbup:
> 
> I love you all lots - Bethany if I don't get on tomorrow I hope you are ok m'dear whatever happens :hugs: glad you have had your mummy there! Molly - I hope this episode stays as just that :thumbup: I have every faith that you will be fine! Kit your ordeal sounds scary indeed! Glad you have resolved to rest for today though! Trin - I can't wait til you come back FT :flower:
> 
> :kiss:

Aww Jaynie baby... I hope all works out for the best. You know if you want to talk it out, we are here; on the thread or via pm. Big :hugs: sweets.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx
> 
> :( You are breaking my heart at the thought of empty beds. :cry: Oh yeah... hormones are a go. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you get the girls back today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it is horrible :( and its half term next week and they have to go to their dads for half a week! but i have to deal with it :/ and my hormones are awful right now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :( So sad! I don't think I could handle that. You are a strong woman. :hugs:Click to expand...

i have to be, stupid courts, i cant wait until my eldest is 10 she hates going to her 'dads' if you can call him that, but she should be able to tell the courts that herself as they havent listened to her for 6 years :/ my youngest though is very lucky, her dads main priority is his daughter :) x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls just stopping in - having a bit of a TTC 999 in my house atm :cry:
> 
> I have been catching up with you girls though between fighting, eating, crying etc etc. It's been a while for us having a multi day drama :haha: anyway he's coming over again very soon so I just didn't want you think I was all ignoring you :nope: especially Kit who spied me looking earlier today :thumbup:
> 
> I love you all lots - Bethany if I don't get on tomorrow I hope you are ok m'dear whatever happens :hugs: glad you have had your mummy there! Molly - I hope this episode stays as just that :thumbup: I have every faith that you will be fine! Kit your ordeal sounds scary indeed! Glad you have resolved to rest for today though! Trin - I can't wait til you come back FT :flower:
> 
> :kiss:

oh darling i hope it gets sorted soon and you are back to your cheery self soon we miss you :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx
> 
> :( You are breaking my heart at the thought of empty beds. :cry: Oh yeah... hormones are a go. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you get the girls back today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it is horrible :( and its half term next week and they have to go to their dads for half a week! but i have to deal with it :/ and my hormones are awful right now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :( So sad! I don't think I could handle that. You are a strong woman. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have to be, stupid courts, i cant wait until my eldest is 10 she hates going to her 'dads' if you can call him that, but she should be able to tell the courts that herself as they havent listened to her for 6 years :/ my youngest though is very lucky, her dads main priority is his daughter :) xClick to expand...

That's horrible for your eldest to have such a crummy bio-dad but at least she is nearly of age to call it quits though to be honest, why would a man want his daughter around if she hates being with him?? :nope: I'm glad your youngest has a more stand up dad. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> is it like a pain where you need to bring your legs up or bend over to make it stop kinda takes your breathe away? and yes you can google round ligament pain it wont tell you youre dying lol x
> 
> Yes! I had to have my OH help lift my legs onto the bed last night. :blush: It hurt so badly! I'm going to go google now.Click to expand...

i get this bad sometimes :/ x


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my Jaynie..sounds like a stressful weekend lovely :nope: I hope you get the ending you want/need. Like Molly says, just give a shout if you need us :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it like a pain where you need to bring your legs up or bend over to make it stop kinda takes your breathe away? and yes you can google round ligament pain it wont tell you youre dying lol x
> 
> Yes! I had to have my OH help lift my legs onto the bed last night. :blush: It hurt so badly! I'm going to go google now.Click to expand...
> 
> i get this bad sometimes :/ xClick to expand...

I can't wait to tell my OH... he was ridiculously worried last night and I felt badly because I couldn't reassure him with facts. Normally if something off happens I explain to him what it is and why it's not something to worry about. Last night all I could say was, "I'm sure it's fine. I will just rest." He tucked me into bed with a, "If it gets worse or you need help, call me, text me, yell at me. I'm here." :cloud9: So sweet.


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....did you google round ligament pain? Does that sound about right for what's been happening?

April....you never did say if you managed to enjoy your carvery last night...hope so lovely :thumbup: Whats for din dins tonight?? :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it like a pain where you need to bring your legs up or bend over to make it stop kinda takes your breathe away? and yes you can google round ligament pain it wont tell you youre dying lol x
> 
> Yes! I had to have my OH help lift my legs onto the bed last night. :blush: It hurt so badly! I'm going to go google now.Click to expand...
> 
> i get this bad sometimes :/ xClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to tell my OH... he was ridiculously worried last night and I felt badly because I couldn't reassure him with facts. Normally if something off happens I explain to him what it is and why it's not something to worry about. Last night all I could say was, "I'm sure it's fine. I will just rest." He tucked me into bed with a, "If it gets worse or you need help, call me, text me, yell at me. I'm here." :cloud9: So sweet.Click to expand...

Awww, bless his cotton socks :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx
> 
> :( You are breaking my heart at the thought of empty beds. :cry: Oh yeah... hormones are a go. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you get the girls back today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it is horrible :( and its half term next week and they have to go to their dads for half a week! but i have to deal with it :/ and my hormones are awful right now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :( So sad! I don't think I could handle that. You are a strong woman. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have to be, stupid courts, i cant wait until my eldest is 10 she hates going to her 'dads' if you can call him that, but she should be able to tell the courts that herself as they havent listened to her for 6 years :/ my youngest though is very lucky, her dads main priority is his daughter :) xClick to expand...
> 
> That's horrible for your eldest to have such a crummy bio-dad but at least she is nearly of age to call it quits though to be honest, why would a man want his daughter around if she hates being with him?? :nope: I'm glad your youngest has a more stand up dad. :hugs:Click to expand...

he does it out of bitterness, when we first split he lived 2 minutes around the corner and only came to see her on a sunday for a couple of hours, then when i decided to move away from all the crap he went straight to court yrs of crap really, he doesnt care about what she wants he states that clearly, its what he wants that matters :/ this is what happens when a 17 year old makes a stupid decision of being with an idiot lol but i try be mum and dad and she has OH 'father-figure' so i hope when she is older she can forgive me for all of it x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it like a pain where you need to bring your legs up or bend over to make it stop kinda takes your breathe away? and yes you can google round ligament pain it wont tell you youre dying lol x
> 
> Yes! I had to have my OH help lift my legs onto the bed last night. :blush: It hurt so badly! I'm going to go google now.Click to expand...
> 
> i get this bad sometimes :/ xClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to tell my OH... he was ridiculously worried last night and I felt badly because I couldn't reassure him with facts. Normally if something off happens I explain to him what it is and why it's not something to worry about. Last night all I could say was, "I'm sure it's fine. I will just rest." He tucked me into bed with a, "If it gets worse or you need help, call me, text me, yell at me. I'm here." :cloud9: So sweet.Click to expand...

oh bless him! i remember having it with my last pregnancy and went straight to docs as thought it was something to do with my c section scar splitting lol they reassured me and then i had it worse ever when i was 4 weeks this time around, hope you dont get it too often but youll learn to cough or sneeze bending over lol x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Molly....did you google round ligament pain? Does that sound about right for what's been happening?
> 
> April....you never did say if you managed to enjoy your carvery last night...hope so lovely :thumbup: Whats for din dins tonight?? :munch:

i managed to eat it but didnt really enjoy it was over cooked :/ but i got goodness into me thankyou hun lol im having chip butties tonight naughty but nice lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx
> 
> :( You are breaking my heart at the thought of empty beds. :cry: Oh yeah... hormones are a go. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you get the girls back today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it is horrible :( and its half term next week and they have to go to their dads for half a week! but i have to deal with it :/ and my hormones are awful right now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :( So sad! I don't think I could handle that. You are a strong woman. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have to be, stupid courts, i cant wait until my eldest is 10 she hates going to her 'dads' if you can call him that, but she should be able to tell the courts that herself as they havent listened to her for 6 years :/ my youngest though is very lucky, her dads main priority is his daughter :) xClick to expand...
> 
> That's horrible for your eldest to have such a crummy bio-dad but at least she is nearly of age to call it quits though to be honest, why would a man want his daughter around if she hates being with him?? :nope: I'm glad your youngest has a more stand up dad. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> he does it out of bitterness, when we first split he lived 2 minutes around the corner and only came to see her on a sunday for a couple of hours, then when i decided to move away from all the crap he went straight to court yrs of crap really, he doesnt care about what she wants he states that clearly, its what he wants that matters :/ this is what happens when a 17 year old makes a stupid decision of being with an idiot lol but i try be mum and dad and she has OH 'father-figure' so i hope when she is older she can forgive me for all of it xClick to expand...

Ooooooo, now forgive me for butting in but we'll have no more of the "forgiving you" talk my lovely. Life has dealt you bitter lemons my love and you have single handedly made them into lemonade! Noone has the perfect life, and those that say they do are telling porky pies!

Sorry..I'll shut up now :-#


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....did you google round ligament pain? Does that sound about right for what's been happening?
> 
> April....you never did say if you managed to enjoy your carvery last night...hope so lovely :thumbup: Whats for din dins tonight?? :munch:
> 
> i managed to eat it but didnt really enjoy it was over cooked :/ but i got goodness into me thankyou hun lol im having chip butties tonight naughty but nice lol xClick to expand...

Mmmmm chip butties NOM NOM NOM :munch: Enjoy!! :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone hope you all slept well/had a good day! not sure what i am doing today either staying in doing housework or going to meet up with one of the OHs friend, get my girls back tonight and cannot wait had to close their bedroom door as i hate seeing their empty beds :(
> shame theres no sun to do the housework too hurry up summer :) xx
> 
> :( You are breaking my heart at the thought of empty beds. :cry: Oh yeah... hormones are a go. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you get the girls back today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it is horrible :( and its half term next week and they have to go to their dads for half a week! but i have to deal with it :/ and my hormones are awful right now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :( So sad! I don't think I could handle that. You are a strong woman. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have to be, stupid courts, i cant wait until my eldest is 10 she hates going to her 'dads' if you can call him that, but she should be able to tell the courts that herself as they havent listened to her for 6 years :/ my youngest though is very lucky, her dads main priority is his daughter :) xClick to expand...
> 
> That's horrible for your eldest to have such a crummy bio-dad but at least she is nearly of age to call it quits though to be honest, why would a man want his daughter around if she hates being with him?? :nope: I'm glad your youngest has a more stand up dad. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> he does it out of bitterness, when we first split he lived 2 minutes around the corner and only came to see her on a sunday for a couple of hours, then when i decided to move away from all the crap he went straight to court yrs of crap really, he doesnt care about what she wants he states that clearly, its what he wants that matters :/ this is what happens when a 17 year old makes a stupid decision of being with an idiot lol but i try be mum and dad and she has OH 'father-figure' so i hope when she is older she can forgive me for all of it xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooooo, now forgive me for butting in but we'll have no more of the "forgiving you" talk my lovely. Life has dealt you bitter lemons my love and you have single handedly made them into lemonade! Noone has the perfect life, and those that say they do are telling porky pies!
> 
> Sorry..I'll shut up now :-#Click to expand...

your not butting in and thankyou so much but i feel like i get punished by my eldest whenever she comes back :/ shes not very nice when she comes back and it hurts poor little love :(


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly....did you google round ligament pain? Does that sound about right for what's been happening?
> 
> April....you never did say if you managed to enjoy your carvery last night...hope so lovely :thumbup: Whats for din dins tonight?? :munch:

I googled and it fits perfectly... though it did say if accompanied by any change in discharge or bleeding to contact your doctor... I will not as I didn't have any more bloody cm after the one occasion.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....did you google round ligament pain? Does that sound about right for what's been happening?
> 
> April....you never did say if you managed to enjoy your carvery last night...hope so lovely :thumbup: Whats for din dins tonight?? :munch:
> 
> I googled and it fits perfectly... though it did say if accompanied by any change in discharge or bleeding to contact your doctor... I will not as I didn't have any more bloody cm after the one occasion.Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> your not butting in and thankyou so much but i feel like i get punished by my eldest whenever she comes back :/ shes not very nice when she comes back and it hurts poor little love :(

The only thing I can say is that the situation will come to an end soon and neither you or her will have to suffer any more of this. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x

:saywhat:

Do you mean Lynx shower gel?


----------



## Mollykins

> he does it out of bitterness, when we first split he lived 2 minutes around the corner and only came to see her on a sunday for a couple of hours, then when i decided to move away from all the crap he went straight to court yrs of crap really, he doesnt care about what she wants he states that clearly, its what he wants that matters :/ this is what happens when a 17 year old makes a stupid decision of being with an idiot lol but i try be mum and dad and she has OH 'father-figure' so i hope when she is older she can forgive me for all of it x

It's not so much your fault as you are making it. You only have control over your actions. YOU (and him really) made a choice when you were 17... all the choices he makes, he is responsible for... not you. You are doing your best and you genuinely care for and love your daughter. I'd bet all the euros in Europe that your daughter knows that and feels the difference between you and her bio-dad. She can't (and most probably doesn't) blame you for the type of person he is. By the way... can I state that I absolutely despise a person who ignores the best interest of a child in their attempt to be petty and rude to another?? :grr:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...

yes :/


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> your not butting in and thankyou so much but i feel like i get punished by my eldest whenever she comes back :/ shes not very nice when she comes back and it hurts poor little love :(
> 
> The only thing I can say is that the situation will come to an end soon and neither you or her will have to suffer any more of this. Hang in there. :hugs:Click to expand...

i have been counting down the days thankyou hun x


----------



## Mollykins

Hold the phone... porky pie? Wash hair with Lynx? I'm assuming Lynx isn't a reference to the wild cat... :shock: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Lynx.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :/Click to expand...

For an older child as a last resort I suppose it won't do any harm as a one off but obviously it would be too harsh on a little one. Just my opinion due to the strong perfume of that type of product.

Why do you ask love?


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> he does it out of bitterness, when we first split he lived 2 minutes around the corner and only came to see her on a sunday for a couple of hours, then when i decided to move away from all the crap he went straight to court yrs of crap really, he doesnt care about what she wants he states that clearly, its what he wants that matters :/ this is what happens when a 17 year old makes a stupid decision of being with an idiot lol but i try be mum and dad and she has OH 'father-figure' so i hope when she is older she can forgive me for all of it x
> 
> It's not so much your fault as you are making it. You only have control over your actions. YOU (and him really) made a choice when you were 17... all the choices he makes, he is responsible for... not you. You are doing your best and you genuinely care for and love your daughter. I'd bet all the euros in Europe that your daughter knows that and feels the difference between you and her bio-dad. She can't (and most probably doesn't) blame you for the type of person he is. By the way... can I state that I absolutely despise a person who ignores the best interest of a child in their attempt to be petty and rude to another?? :grr:Click to expand...

thankyou hun, i dont ever look at it like that, hes 30 this year and is still a $%£ not that i let her know that it will be her decision of what he is like not mine x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hold the phone... porky pie? Wash hair with Lynx? I'm assuming Lynx isn't a reference to the wild cat... :shock: :haha:

:rofl:

I forget about some things getting lost in translation from one side of the pond to the other...

Porky pies...rhyming slang for "lies" and Lynx is a brand of men's deoderant/shower gels etc

:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Hold the phone... porky pie? Wash hair with Lynx? I'm assuming Lynx isn't a reference to the wild cat... :shock: :haha:

oh this made me giggle and LOL ! brilliant but no not the wild cat its a shower gel for men x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he does it out of bitterness, when we first split he lived 2 minutes around the corner and only came to see her on a sunday for a couple of hours, then when i decided to move away from all the crap he went straight to court yrs of crap really, he doesnt care about what she wants he states that clearly, its what he wants that matters :/ this is what happens when a 17 year old makes a stupid decision of being with an idiot lol but i try be mum and dad and she has OH 'father-figure' so i hope when she is older she can forgive me for all of it x
> 
> It's not so much your fault as you are making it. You only have control over your actions. YOU (and him really) made a choice when you were 17... all the choices he makes, he is responsible for... not you. You are doing your best and you genuinely care for and love your daughter. I'd bet all the euros in Europe that your daughter knows that and feels the difference between you and her bio-dad. She can't (and most probably doesn't) blame you for the type of person he is. By the way... can I state that I absolutely despise a person who ignores the best interest of a child in their attempt to be petty and rude to another?? :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou hun, i dont ever look at it like that, hes 30 this year and is still a $%£ not that i let her know that it will be her decision of what he is like not mine xClick to expand...

Did I overstep?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :/Click to expand...
> 
> For an older child as a last resort I suppose it won't do any harm as a one off but obviously it would be too harsh on a little one. Just my opinion due to the strong perfume of that type of product.
> 
> Why do you ask love?Click to expand...

my eldest has come back and i noticed (which isnt very often) that her hair had been washed and she told me its with lynx! its always with lynx! shes not allowed to use his girlfriends hair shampoo! iv just sent him a message saying if he cant afford to buy any i will supply it for him! (i wasnt nasty about it)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he does it out of bitterness, when we first split he lived 2 minutes around the corner and only came to see her on a sunday for a couple of hours, then when i decided to move away from all the crap he went straight to court yrs of crap really, he doesnt care about what she wants he states that clearly, its what he wants that matters :/ this is what happens when a 17 year old makes a stupid decision of being with an idiot lol but i try be mum and dad and she has OH 'father-figure' so i hope when she is older she can forgive me for all of it x
> 
> It's not so much your fault as you are making it. You only have control over your actions. YOU (and him really) made a choice when you were 17... all the choices he makes, he is responsible for... not you. You are doing your best and you genuinely care for and love your daughter. I'd bet all the euros in Europe that your daughter knows that and feels the difference between you and her bio-dad. She can't (and most probably doesn't) blame you for the type of person he is. By the way... can I state that I absolutely despise a person who ignores the best interest of a child in their attempt to be petty and rude to another?? :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou hun, i dont ever look at it like that, hes 30 this year and is still a $%£ not that i let her know that it will be her decision of what he is like not mine xClick to expand...
> 
> Did I overstep?Click to expand...

not at all my love i would say some really bad things (about him) if i wasnt going to offend anyone lol x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hold the phone... porky pie? Wash hair with Lynx? I'm assuming Lynx isn't a reference to the wild cat... :shock: :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I forget about some things getting lost in translation from one side of the pond to the other...
> 
> Porky pies...rhyming slang for "lies" and Lynx is a brand of men's deoderant/shower gels etc
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Most of what's said that I'm unfamiliar with, I can figure out... but some of it's still fun.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :/Click to expand...
> 
> For an older child as a last resort I suppose it won't do any harm as a one off but obviously it would be too harsh on a little one. Just my opinion due to the strong perfume of that type of product.
> 
> Why do you ask love?Click to expand...
> 
> my eldest has come back and i noticed (which isnt very often) that her hair had been washed and she told me its with lynx! its always with lynx! shes not allowed to use his girlfriends hair shampoo! iv just sent him a message saying if he cant afford to buy any i will supply it for him! (i wasnt nasty about it)Click to expand...

I blame hormones for this next set of words... he's a douche. (Oh the words I pick up on!)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :/Click to expand...
> 
> For an older child as a last resort I suppose it won't do any harm as a one off but obviously it would be too harsh on a little one. Just my opinion due to the strong perfume of that type of product.
> 
> Why do you ask love?Click to expand...
> 
> my eldest has come back and i noticed (which isnt very often) that her hair had been washed and she told me its with lynx! its always with lynx! shes not allowed to use his girlfriends hair shampoo! iv just sent him a message saying if he cant afford to buy any i will supply it for him! (i wasnt nasty about it)Click to expand...
> 
> I blame hormones for this next set of words... he's a douche. (Oh the words I pick up on!)Click to expand...

indeed! and i dont have to blame hormones on what id like to call him lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :/Click to expand...
> 
> For an older child as a last resort I suppose it won't do any harm as a one off but obviously it would be too harsh on a little one. Just my opinion due to the strong perfume of that type of product.
> 
> Why do you ask love?Click to expand...
> 
> my eldest has come back and i noticed (which isnt very often) that her hair had been washed and she told me its with lynx! its always with lynx! shes not allowed to use his girlfriends hair shampoo! iv just sent him a message saying if he cant afford to buy any i will supply it for him! (i wasnt nasty about it)Click to expand...
> 
> I blame hormones for this next set of words... he's a douche. (Oh the words I pick up on!)Click to expand...
> 
> indeed! and i dont have to blame hormones on what id like to call him lol xClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!

I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!
> 
> I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.Click to expand...

You know something? I read that as of this week... my uterus is the size of a cantaloupe. Yay for cantaloupes. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!
> 
> I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!
> 
> I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.Click to expand...
> 
> You know something? I read that as of this week... my uterus is the size of a cantaloupe. Yay for cantaloupes. :haha:Click to expand...

Indeed!!! I do enjoy a good cantaloupe :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!
> 
> I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.Click to expand...
> 
> You know something? I read that as of this week... my uterus is the size of a cantaloupe. Yay for cantaloupes. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed!!! I do enjoy a good cantaloupe :winkwink:Click to expand...

I wasn't going to say... :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Oooer, what am I saying? Threatening the life of my unborn cantaloupe :shock: 

Keep back I say, keep back!! :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey lovers. How are we all today? Holly & Molly - no more cramping I hope.

Hello lover:flower: I'm fine thanks, no cramping but absolutely not a sausage of a symptom, but I've well and truly psychologically neutralised this pregnancy, which is not to say there'll be no more tears when it comes to its natural end, but the hurt will be alot less than if I were still gaily choosing boys names:shrug: 

BUT, on a more cheerful note, I have JOYOUS IMAGES TO SHARE of Hollinka 'walking' today:happydance:

SO JEALOUS of you and Kit going to Kiddicare :brat::hissy::brat: Want want want to come too!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Holly :wave:

Hope you are still having a lovely time with your wee mum :cloud9: Did you have your chilled out day today then? When does your mum leave?


----------



## Sarachka

Hey ladies!

We've just entertained my parents by cooking them dinner. OH has popped out to play some pool and I'm watching TEEN MOM yay!

I'm kicking myself for the shower sex this afternoon. I tried to clench for the remaining 5 mins in the shower to rinse the conditioner out and then laid on my back for 10 mins but with sex tomorrow and Tuesday it will mean sex 4 days in a row and I think that tomorrow is the important day. So now we will only have about 32 hours between ejaculations and it wont be "quality baby gravy". Wahhhhh


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka...have you checked your OPK's? Looking good for tomorrow?


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


mummyApril said:


> new mummy you have an orange yay :happydance:


Why thankyou April:thumbup::happydance:for my orange !!:happydance:



Sarachka said:


> Oh and DAMN IT!
> 
> If you want to wait until tomorrow evening to BD DON'T have a shower with you OH.
> 
> What a waste of sperm!

:winkwink::haha:Naughty , naughty:muaha:saying that we BD alot in shower on holiday and i got :bfp::thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls just stopping in - having a bit of a TTC 999 in my house atm :cry:
> 
> I have been catching up with you girls though between fighting, eating, crying etc etc. It's been a while for us having a multi day drama :haha: anyway he's coming over again very soon so I just didn't want you think I was all ignoring you :nope: especially Kit who spied me looking earlier today :thumbup:
> 
> I love you all lots - Bethany if I don't get on tomorrow I hope you are ok m'dear whatever happens :hugs: glad you have had your mummy there! Molly - I hope this episode stays as just that :thumbup: I have every faith that you will be fine! Kit your ordeal sounds scary indeed! Glad you have resolved to rest for today though! Trin - I can't wait til you come back FT :flower:
> 
> :kiss:


Oh Jaynie i hope you kick Ad's into touch:devil::grr:




mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :/Click to expand...
> 
> For an older child as a last resort I suppose it won't do any harm as a one off but obviously it would be too harsh on a little one. Just my opinion due to the strong perfume of that type of product.
> 
> Why do you ask love?Click to expand...
> 
> my eldest has come back and i noticed (which isnt very often) that her hair had been washed and she told me its with lynx! its always with lynx! shes not allowed to use his girlfriends hair shampoo! iv just sent him a message saying if he cant afford to buy any i will supply it for him! (i wasnt nasty about it)Click to expand...

April what a d***head i would go nuts who is his girlfriend is she human? real? a woman? if so i would expect her to lend her shamppoo or buy your daughter her own the tight b**** sorry but thats out of order i would go nuts if that happened to Reece and he is a boy!!



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!
> 
> I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.Click to expand...

Yay:wohoo::wohoo:Kit's kitty is half baked :thumbup:well done on the half way mark tomorrow :happydance:


Bethany what time are bloods my lovely?:shrug:Hope you have had a lovely day 

Hello Molls :hi::hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mummyapril it's always complicated with divided families, my dh basically has to buy his kids to keep the peace:growlmad: I understand how sad you must be seeing empty beds, but it won't be for long :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


mummyApril said:


> new mummy you have an orange yay :happydance:


Why thankyou April:thumbup::happydance:for my orange !!:happydance:



Sarachka said:


> Oh and DAMN IT!
> 
> If you want to wait until tomorrow evening to BD DON'T have a shower with you OH.
> 
> What a waste of sperm!

:winkwink::haha:Naughty , naughty:muaha:saying that we BD alot in shower on holiday and i got :bfp::thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls just stopping in - having a bit of a TTC 999 in my house atm :cry:
> 
> I have been catching up with you girls though between fighting, eating, crying etc etc. It's been a while for us having a multi day drama :haha: anyway he's coming over again very soon so I just didn't want you think I was all ignoring you :nope: especially Kit who spied me looking earlier today :thumbup:
> 
> I love you all lots - Bethany if I don't get on tomorrow I hope you are ok m'dear whatever happens :hugs: glad you have had your mummy there! Molly - I hope this episode stays as just that :thumbup: I have every faith that you will be fine! Kit your ordeal sounds scary indeed! Glad you have resolved to rest for today though! Trin - I can't wait til you come back FT :flower:
> 
> :kiss:


Oh Jaynie i hope you kick Ad's into touch:devil::grr:




mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? x
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :/Click to expand...
> 
> For an older child as a last resort I suppose it won't do any harm as a one off but obviously it would be too harsh on a little one. Just my opinion due to the strong perfume of that type of product.
> 
> Why do you ask love?Click to expand...
> 
> my eldest has come back and i noticed (which isnt very often) that her hair had been washed and she told me its with lynx! its always with lynx! shes not allowed to use his girlfriends hair shampoo! iv just sent him a message saying if he cant afford to buy any i will supply it for him! (i wasnt nasty about it)Click to expand...

April what a d***head i would go nuts who is his girlfriend is she human? real? a woman? if so i would expect her to lend her shamppoo or buy your daughter her own the tight b**** sorry but thats out of order i would go nuts if that happened to Reece and he is a boy!!



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!
> 
> I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.Click to expand...

Yay:wohoo::wohoo:Kit's kitty is half baked :thumbup:well done on the half way mark tomorrow :happydance:


Bethany what time are bloods my lovely?:shrug:Hope you have had a lovely day 

Hello Molls :hi::hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello Holly :wave:
> 
> Hope you are still having a lovely time with your wee mum :cloud9: Did you have your chilled out day today then? When does your mum leave?

Yes lovely day thanks Kit, the weather was a bit grey but no rain and we had a lazy morning then walkies in the afternoon. Holly has started temper tantruming when I put her back in the pushchair after a 'walk':haha: 
:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> We've just entertained my parents by cooking them dinner. OH has popped out to play some pool and I'm watching TEEN MOM yay!
> 
> I'm kicking myself for the shower sex this afternoon. I tried to clench for the remaining 5 mins in the shower to rinse the conditioner out and then laid on my back for 10 mins but with sex tomorrow and Tuesday it will mean sex 4 days in a row and I think that tomorrow is the important day. So now we will only have about 32 hours between ejaculations and it wont be "quality baby gravy". Wahhhhh

You'll be ok:thumbup: In anycase isn't it just you who has decided that Big Boy has bad quality sperm?:haha: I'm sure they're super :spermy: this month:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Holly :wave:
> 
> Hope you are still having a lovely time with your wee mum :cloud9: Did you have your chilled out day today then? When does your mum leave?
> 
> Yes lovely day thanks Kit, the weather was a bit grey but no rain and we had a lazy morning then walkies in the afternoon. Holly has started temper tantruming when I put her back in the pushchair after a 'walk':haha:
> :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...

Oh dear...did she :brat: :brat: :brat: to walk?? :haha:

Looking forward to pics :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cute pics of Holly determined to walk...
 



Attached Files:







003.JPG
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 6









006.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Holly :wave:
> 
> Hope you are still having a lovely time with your wee mum :cloud9: Did you have your chilled out day today then? When does your mum leave?
> 
> Yes lovely day thanks Kit, the weather was a bit grey but no rain and we had a lazy morning then walkies in the afternoon. Holly has started temper tantruming when I put her back in the pushchair after a 'walk':haha:
> :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear...did she :brat: :brat: :brat: to walk?? :haha:
> 
> Looking forward to pics :happydance:Click to expand...

Exactly that! She wants to walk miles but it's very slow and gives me backache! And screamy screamy if I propose a 'rest' in the pushchair :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Awwww she is adorable Holly :cloud9:

I love how pleased with herself she looks and the right arm out in front like she's walking in a very ladylike fashion :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!
> 
> I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.Click to expand...

I LOVE CANTELOOOOoooooups:munch:

We can have a Kit halfway party soon \\:D/


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Awwww she is adorable Holly :cloud9:
> 
> I love how pleased with herself she looks and the right arm out in front like she's walking in a very ladylike fashion :thumbup:

Yes she looks soooo smug when she's walking doesn't she!:smug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwww she is adorable Holly :cloud9:
> 
> I love how pleased with herself she looks and the right arm out in front like she's walking in a very ladylike fashion :thumbup:
> 
> Yes she looks soooo smug when she's walking doesn't she!:smug:Click to expand...

She's like look and me world ........! I am a fancywalkinghollymonkeypants !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi newmummy:hi: Bloods tomorrow morning :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwww she is adorable Holly :cloud9:
> 
> I love how pleased with herself she looks and the right arm out in front like she's walking in a very ladylike fashion :thumbup:
> 
> Yes she looks soooo smug when she's walking doesn't she!:smug:Click to expand...
> 
> She's like look and me world ........! I am a fancywalkinghollymonkeypants !Click to expand...

:rofl: fancywalkinghollymonkeypants!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwww she is adorable Holly :cloud9:
> 
> I love how pleased with herself she looks and the right arm out in front like she's walking in a very ladylike fashion :thumbup:
> 
> Yes she looks soooo smug when she's walking doesn't she!:smug:Click to expand...
> 
> She's like look and me world ........! I am a fancywalkinghollymonkeypants !Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: fancywalkinghollymonkeypants!Click to expand...

My iPhone really didn't like that and kept trying to change it .... !!!! It will not beat me


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEECHKA Thanks for the shower info! Makes me feel a lot better

HOLLICHKA Omg HollinkaStinka cutie pie!! She's so adorable! I love her look of determination. Yeah it is just me who suspects his swimmers are slow. But I'm never wrong ;-)

KITTEH my opks are getting stronger like they should be and hopefully will peak tomorrow.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie my love I hope you're ok:hugs: That sounds like a pooey way to have spent Valentine's weekend:cry: I hope you've managed to talk things over a bit, or the ttc emergency services have managed to help at least! (just call 69 :telephone:)
BIG :hug: my lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm signing off for the night ladies, Goodnight, sleeptight all :hugs::kiss:XXXXXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly and I sincerely hope all goes well tomorrow with the bloods, but most of all, no matter what you will be ok my love :hugs:

Take care and I'll hopefully see some good news when I tune in after work tomorrow :kiss:

Sleep well :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Fabulous pics of LO. Love the determination! You are lucky too! My DD's were crawling by 4 months and walking at 9 and 10 months. :dohh: In such a rush to be up and going!


----------



## Mollykins

NewMummy- Congrats on your ORANGE! How yummy! I mean... exciting! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello to all you other lurking turtles... 

Kit, Crunchie, Sarachka, Jaynie....

Goodnight Holly! :sleep: well love.


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> new mummy you have an orange yay :happydance:
> 
> 
> Why thankyou April:thumbup::happydance:for my orange !!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh and DAMN IT!
> 
> If you want to wait until tomorrow evening to BD DON'T have a shower with you OH.
> 
> What a waste of sperm!Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink::haha:Naughty , naughty:muaha:saying that we BD alot in shower on holiday and i got :bfp::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls just stopping in - having a bit of a TTC 999 in my house atm :cry:
> 
> I have been catching up with you girls though between fighting, eating, crying etc etc. It's been a while for us having a multi day drama :haha: anyway he's coming over again very soon so I just didn't want you think I was all ignoring you :nope: especially Kit who spied me looking earlier today :thumbup:
> 
> I love you all lots - Bethany if I don't get on tomorrow I hope you are ok m'dear whatever happens :hugs: glad you have had your mummy there! Molly - I hope this episode stays as just that :thumbup: I have every faith that you will be fine! Kit your ordeal sounds scary indeed! Glad you have resolved to rest for today though! Trin - I can't wait til you come back FT :flower:
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Jaynie i hope you kick Ad's into touch:devil::grr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> can i ask a quick question do you think it is ok to wash a childs hair in lynx? xClick to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Do you mean Lynx shower gel?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :/Click to expand...
> 
> For an older child as a last resort I suppose it won't do any harm as a one off but obviously it would be too harsh on a little one. Just my opinion due to the strong perfume of that type of product.
> 
> Why do you ask love?Click to expand...
> 
> my eldest has come back and i noticed (which isnt very often) that her hair had been washed and she told me its with lynx! its always with lynx! shes not allowed to use his girlfriends hair shampoo! iv just sent him a message saying if he cant afford to buy any i will supply it for him! (i wasnt nasty about it)Click to expand...
> 
> April what a d***head i would go nuts who is his girlfriend is she human? real? a woman? if so i would expect her to lend her shamppoo or buy your daughter her own the tight b**** sorry but thats out of order i would go nuts if that happened to Reece and he is a boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh me! Kit! You are going to be half done with a cantaloupe tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know...half cooked!! It's amazing. I couldn't ever imagine myself getting this far.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay:wohoo::wohoo:Kit's kitty is half baked :thumbup:well done on the half way mark tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Bethany what time are bloods my lovely?:shrug:Hope you have had a lovely day
> 
> Hello Molls :hi::hi:Click to expand...

Well she doesnt 'like' children! apparently she likes Angel now (after 2 years) but she joined a group on facebook called: 'i hate kids' so yeah reassuring for me! they are both very immature and dont even bother having the quality time with Angel which makes me mad because she could be with me! Poor little one told me today also that she didnt clean her teeth as she couldnt 'find' her toothbrush and its her responsibility to find it! her dad moves from pub to pub how is she expected to keep hold of her things! So i will be packing her a little wash bag for next time she goes i am writing this all down stupid irresponsible man has had me in tears tonight! :(


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mummyapril it's always complicated with divided families, my dh basically has to buy his kids to keep the peace:growlmad: I understand how sad you must be seeing empty beds, but it won't be for long :hugs:

i dont ever take a penny off of their dads, my eldest dad wouldnt ever supply anything as he never has any money (but can afford tattoos and spending money on his dogs alcohol etc) my youngest dad buys anything my daughter needs and thats how i like it i never ask for anything to be bought but if he thinks she needs new shoes etc he will step up, my girls are asleep in their beds now and oh how i love it! Would it be so bad of me to move across the pond? x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Cute pics of Holly determined to walk...

oh she looks so proud of herself bless her heart x


----------



## kit_cat

It's time for night nights from me..sleep well all and catch ya' later turtles :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

good night kit xx


----------



## mummyApril

good night everyone speak to you all tomoro thankyou all for your support today :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtle Loves
Just catching up on my rceptionist's laptop...the GP will come thru soon aand chuck me off
Holly, Good Luck for today. Holding everythinbg for you. And Hollybabymonkeypants is TOOO cute in her purple walking outfit

Molly, sounds like round ligament pain. I had it with my 2nd and 3rd and it's started already with this one - gets worse with each pregnancy

Jaynie, hope things sort themselves out soon

Kit! A cantaloupe! WOW! And LOVE teh pic of you on Table Mountain. Such a beautiful place

:hi: everyone else. I swear I have a bump today!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'll get a blood test just so I can enjoy my wine this evening with a clear conscience but I've started spotting so don't feel any urgency to the blood test:sulk:

mc- 2 
baby -1

I need to get the equaliser soon! 

HAPPY ST VALENTINE'S MY BEAUTIES ONE AND ALL:hugs:

I hope you all have masses of chocolates and flowers and KISSES!!!:hug:

I'm off to burn a hole in my bank card buying wedding yummos:happydance: Onwards and upwards, onwards and upwards.

Yes Trin, FancyWalkingHollyMonkeyPants does look like a bit of a FancyWalkingAubergine doesn't she?:haha:

Will catch up later since I have a train to catch XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo yes it's canteloupe day!:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

oh Holly my darling i really hope you wont be drinking the wine tonight remember spotting is a common in pregnancy i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you! good luck sweet thinking of you and a Happy Valentines day to you sweet xxx


----------



## Sarachka

HAPPY VALENTINES!!

My valentine is still fast asleep in bed even though it's midday!! I want him to wake up so I can gve him his hand made card!

HOLLY My beloved you are in my thoughts all day today
X


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Hope all is well, thinking of u monkeypants !

Jaynie I hope your ok 

Hi everyone xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Hope all is well, thinking of u monkeypants !

Jaynie I hope your ok 

Hi everyone xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys... 

I think we are just about ok... I like the creeping phase :lol:. However we aren't TTC for a while - he says he wants to but this weekend he has run me ragged trying to find out what's wrong with him and he's thrown me so many excuses that I don't know what to believe. I genuinely believe that he has a point but i'm not sure he actually believes it... He hasn't voiced a single concern about it and i'm expected to buy all this? Anyway the fact that it was the 11th hour really made me so upset with him. i felt like such a doofus tracking my egg as you do when ttc and it was all for nothing (think of the expensive wee sticks :haha:). You know when your OH really lets you down and you have to decide if what's happened is bigger than your relationship? Well, that's what I was off doing this weekend... I think we just about made it (although I can only just stand the sight of him).

I am annoyed too with my cousin who is this spoiled brat that is 19 and does nothing with his life! He asked me if he could have friends outside on saturday and when I said no, went above my head to his mum who naturally thought that they would be outside - I knew better! I ended up with 10 or so teenagers in the front room and they have no respect for grown ups and stuff so yesterday when I fell out with Adam, my cousin was giving me sh*t about the mess (that I tidied up and me acting like it was his house) so I fell out with everyone yesterday and cheered myself with feeding the donkey with Erin!

Thank you all for your concern :hugs: I really do appreciate it and I will still be here but some of what he said is true and I have realised that I can be a turtle and spend quality time here rather than sit here all day and wait for you guys to post :haha:..

Holly I am going to buy some stuff today to get in to knitting/crochet! I really want to and the day for me quitting smoking is approaching fast!


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly *double* hugs for you today I am waiting patiently for the results!


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy valentines day lovelys what did you all get ?? I will comment properly later as on phone at work ! Bethanyim still thinking of you and yes like april says you can get it early on but you know yourself much love guys see you laters


----------



## emandi

Helloooo :hi: my turtle friends :flower:, how much i missed you all! :hugs: Bethany, I hope you will come with good news, thinking of you my dear.


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/894/894384qt1ugl2w92.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive. 

Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??


----------



## Mollykins

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TURTLE DOVES!*

Holly- I'm thinking of you, more than you know. :hugs:

Jaynie- Sorry you've had such a rotten weekend! :dohh: Big :hugs: for you too!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> *HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TURTLE DOVES!*
> 
> Holly- I'm thinking of you, more than you know. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie- Sorry you've had such a rotten weekend! :dohh: Big :hugs: for you too!

oh goodness! i have yet to catch up :sad1:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive.
> 
> Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??

It's okay Newbie. I still hope you are pleasantly surprised. :hugs: 

As for me... I did test. :blush: I know I know... my OH would be so... annoyed by this behaviour. :haha: But I've been feeling not pregnant and blah blah blah so I bought a test. May I also mention that I dreamed of miscarrying? :nope: Well... now I'm not happy with my test. I've had a better second line come up around 21 dpo. Why? :shrug:

In any case... here they are... 

First pic was taken within 1 minute and the other is dry.
 



Attached Files:







1minute.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 4









dry.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TURTLE DOVES!*
> 
> Holly- I'm thinking of you, more than you know. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie- Sorry you've had such a rotten weekend! :dohh: Big :hugs: for you too!
> 
> oh goodness! i have yet to catch up :sad1:Click to expand...

You have been quite absent... why so?


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Happy valentines day lovelys what did you all get ?? I will comment properly later as on phone at work ! Bethanyim still thinking of you and yes like april says you can get it early on but you know yourself much love guys see you laters

Haven't properly celebrated yet... it's nearly 0800 here and I just got my oldest off to school. How about you lovey?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TURTLE DOVES!*
> 
> Holly- I'm thinking of you, more than you know. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie- Sorry you've had such a rotten weekend! :dohh: Big :hugs: for you too!
> 
> oh goodness! i have yet to catch up :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> You have been quite absent... why so?Click to expand...

Not intentional, just my weekends tend to be hectic and this one was no exception. I feel so behind with you girls. I tried scanning to keep up with jaynie and bethany, but I've got to get some owork done so I will be back later for a proper catch up. 

and thanks for your support Moll!! I am secretly hoping as well, but purposefully being pessimistic as to not get my hopes up. Cramping has eased but i have a headache from hell now. :shrug:

ttyl :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive.
> 
> Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??
> 
> It's okay Newbie. I still hope you are pleasantly surprised. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... I did test. :blush: I know I know... my OH would be so... annoyed by this behaviour. :haha: But I've been feeling not pregnant and blah blah blah so I bought a test. May I also mention that I dreamed of miscarrying? :nope: Well... now I'm not happy with my test. I've had a better second line come up around 21 dpo. Why? :shrug:
> 
> In any case... here they are...
> 
> First pic was taken within 1 minute and the other is dry.Click to expand...

silly Molly stop the panic at once! they say you shouldnt test later on as it will come up lighter i dont know why but apparently it does (i think its something to do with the placenta taking all the work) anyway the no symptoms normally happen at this time, please stop worrying :) x


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive.
> 
> Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??
> 
> It's okay Newbie. I still hope you are pleasantly surprised. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... I did test. :blush: I know I know... my OH would be so... annoyed by this behaviour. :haha: But I've been feeling not pregnant and blah blah blah so I bought a test. May I also mention that I dreamed of miscarrying? :nope: Well... now I'm not happy with my test. I've had a better second line come up around 21 dpo. Why? :shrug:
> 
> In any case... here they are...
> 
> First pic was taken within 1 minute and the other is dry.Click to expand...

I hope you aren't beating yourself up with worry, when is your scan?xx


----------



## poas

Also I think April is right,less hcg produced after 10 weeks and placenta takes the brunt...


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE you can not leave me err I mean us!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive.
> 
> Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??
> 
> It's okay Newbie. I still hope you are pleasantly surprised. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... I did test. :blush: I know I know... my OH would be so... annoyed by this behaviour. :haha: But I've been feeling not pregnant and blah blah blah so I bought a test. May I also mention that I dreamed of miscarrying? :nope: Well... now I'm not happy with my test. I've had a better second line come up around 21 dpo. Why? :shrug:
> 
> In any case... here they are...
> 
> First pic was taken within 1 minute and the other is dry.Click to expand...
> 
> silly Molly stop the panic at once! they say you shouldnt test later on as it will come up lighter i dont know why but apparently it does (i think its something to do with the placenta taking all the work) anyway the no symptoms normally happen at this time, please stop worrying :) xClick to expand...

Of course I woke up this morning with wicked nausea, thought I would spontaneously explode for about 2 hours. :sick: Can't tell if it's a pregnancy symptom or me worrying myself sick. :dohh: 

I didn't know that your lines get lighter. How odd. Thank you for that bit of information. :hugs: Now I feel a bit foolish. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive.
> 
> Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??
> 
> It's okay Newbie. I still hope you are pleasantly surprised. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... I did test. :blush: I know I know... my OH would be so... annoyed by this behaviour. :haha: But I've been feeling not pregnant and blah blah blah so I bought a test. May I also mention that I dreamed of miscarrying? :nope: Well... now I'm not happy with my test. I've had a better second line come up around 21 dpo. Why? :shrug:
> 
> In any case... here they are...
> 
> First pic was taken within 1 minute and the other is dry.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you aren't beating yourself up with worry, when is your scan?xxClick to expand...

Thanks Lissy :hugs: My first trimester testing is on the 25th Feb (a Friday). I have to reschedule my 12 week ob appointment today though. That appointment is on the 22nd but my OH is out of town from the 21-24. :dohh: Maybe they will let me reschedule for this week?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> JAYNIE you can not leave me err I mean us!

Wait... what?? I thought she was just taking a break from TTC... that doesn't mean she's leaving us does it??? Jaynie!!!


----------



## poas

Maybe if you explain your worries to them they will bring it forward to put your mind at ease? 
I was really worried last week-prayed(I'm Atheist?!?!?!) that I would feel sick or some symptom...now I feel so sick I can't be anywhere near food,and wish I was still sickness free....but then I'd worry again.
If only men knew HALF of what we go through?!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive.
> 
> Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??
> 
> It's okay Newbie. I still hope you are pleasantly surprised. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... I did test. :blush: I know I know... my OH would be so... annoyed by this behaviour. :haha: But I've been feeling not pregnant and blah blah blah so I bought a test. May I also mention that I dreamed of miscarrying? :nope: Well... now I'm not happy with my test. I've had a better second line come up around 21 dpo. Why? :shrug:
> 
> In any case... here they are...
> 
> First pic was taken within 1 minute and the other is dry.Click to expand...
> 
> silly Molly stop the panic at once! they say you shouldnt test later on as it will come up lighter i dont know why but apparently it does (i think its something to do with the placenta taking all the work) anyway the no symptoms normally happen at this time, please stop worrying :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Of course I woke up this morning with wicked nausea, thought I would spontaneously explode for about 2 hours. :sick: Can't tell if it's a pregnancy symptom or me worrying myself sick. :dohh:
> 
> I didn't know that your lines get lighter. How odd. Thank you for that bit of information. :hugs: Now I feel a bit foolish. :blush:Click to expand...

we all worry its so hard not to youre not foolish only human x


----------



## Mollykins

Severe lower back pain, nausea... worst Valentine's morning to date. 

Thanks for being so supportive and reassuring ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Maybe if you explain your worries to them they will bring it forward to put your mind at ease?
> I was really worried last week-prayed(I'm Atheist?!?!?!) that I would feel sick or some symptom...now I feel so sick I can't be anywhere near food,and wish I was still sickness free....but then I'd worry again.
> If only men knew HALF of what we go through?!

I really don't want to tell them that I'm worried and then nothing come of it... I'll feel very foolish. At least I know you girls understand my neurotic thoughts/feelings/worries.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I'll get a blood test just so I can enjoy my wine this evening with a clear conscience but I've started spotting so don't feel any urgency to the blood test:sulk:
> 
> mc- 2
> baby -1
> 
> I need to get the equaliser soon!
> 
> HAPPY ST VALENTINE'S MY BEAUTIES ONE AND ALL:hugs:
> 
> I hope you all have masses of chocolates and flowers and KISSES!!!:hug:
> 
> I'm off to burn a hole in my bank card buying wedding yummos:happydance: Onwards and upwards, onwards and upwards.
> 
> Yes Trin, FancyWalkingHollyMonkeyPants does look like a bit of a FancyWalkingAubergine doesn't she?:haha:
> 
> Will catch up later since I have a train to catch XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> XXXXXXXXX

Hey Bethany did you buy some lovely things?

Im truelly sorry about your spotting and have been thinking about you all day:hugs:



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: guys...
> 
> I think we are just about ok... I like the creeping phase :lol:. However we aren't TTC for a while - he says he wants to but this weekend he has run me ragged trying to find out what's wrong with him and he's thrown me so many excuses that I don't know what to believe. I genuinely believe that he has a point but i'm not sure he actually believes it... He hasn't voiced a single concern about it and i'm expected to buy all this? Anyway the fact that it was the 11th hour really made me so upset with him. i felt like such a doofus tracking my egg as you do when ttc and it was all for nothing (think of the expensive wee sticks :haha:). You know when your OH really lets you down and you have to decide if what's happened is bigger than your relationship? Well, that's what I was off doing this weekend... I think we just about made it (although I can only just stand the sight of him).
> 
> I am annoyed too with my cousin who is this spoiled brat that is 19 and does nothing with his life! He asked me if he could have friends outside on saturday and when I said no, went above my head to his mum who naturally thought that they would be outside - I knew better! I ended up with 10 or so teenagers in the front room and they have no respect for grown ups and stuff so yesterday when I fell out with Adam, my cousin was giving me sh*t about the mess (that I tidied up and me acting like it was his house) so I fell out with everyone yesterday and cheered myself with feeding the donkey with Erin!
> 
> Thank you all for your concern :hugs: I really do appreciate it and I will still be here but some of what he said is true and I have realised that I can be a turtle and spend quality time here rather than sit here all day and wait for you guys to post :haha:..
> 
> Holly I am going to buy some stuff today to get in to knitting/crochet! I really want to and the day for me quitting smoking is approaching fast!

Hey Jaynie so whats the plan now lovely:shrug:are you WTT or NTNP:shrug:or you just still going for it? I hope your not leaving us all together:nope::cry: we would miss you lots and lots and more:kiss:


How is everyone else today??


----------



## mummyApril

not sure if i will be on much tonight have a headache :( goin to rest, enjoy your evening/day everyone, i may pop in later if i feel better xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Feel better April! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

poor you April bet your girls are glad to be back in their bunk beds!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Just read a news article... a fire broke out in an apartment building and blocked off an exit... a mother and her 3 children (22 months, 3 years, 5 years) were trapped inside. The 3 and 5 years old died in the fire and the mother was able to drop her baby over the balcony to a passerby's arms and then she threw herself over her balcony. Both her and her son are in critical condition... that's so horrible! :cry: I couldn't imagine losing my children... :sad2: I need to stop reading the news.


----------



## poas

That is precisely why I don't watch the news/read papers...I'm not ignorant-I just hate hearing/seeing so much sadness in the world :( Are you feeling a bit more positive now Molly?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm not going anywhere :nope: I'm just sort of on a break/wrt for at least one cycle, I've 'forgiven' him but he still has to learn from this! I just won't be on as much because it is a little hard actually but course I'll be chatting to you guys on here you're my turtledovebunnies :lol: 

I haven't had anything for v-day he gets paid tomorrow so I suspect a meal out is on the cards...

Newbie :dust: for no :witch: 

Molly I've also read that levels fall some in the 10th week having peaked just before that!

Sarachka how did v day spermination go?!

Holly some more :hugs: for you where ever you may be :hug: 

:hi: everyone else hope you had/are having a good st valentines day :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> That is precisely why I don't watch the news/read papers...I'm not ignorant-I just hate hearing/seeing so much sadness in the world :( Are you feeling a bit more positive now Molly?

I think so. I'm mentally where I was before I wee'd on a stick. So that's good... I think. :haha: I'll be calling my doctor's office soon though, I have to reschedule my appointment.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm not going anywhere :nope: I'm just sort of on a break/wrt for at least one cycle, I've 'forgiven' him but he still has to learn from this! I just won't be on as much because it is a little hard actually but course I'll be chatting to you guys on here you're my turtledovebunnies :lol:
> 
> I haven't had anything for v-day he gets paid tomorrow so I suspect a meal out is on the cards...
> 
> Newbie :dust: for no :witch:
> 
> Molly I've also read that levels fall some in the 10th week having peaked just before that!
> 
> Sarachka how did v day spermination go?!
> 
> Holly some more :hugs: for you where ever you may be :hug:
> 
> :hi: everyone else hope you had/are having a good st valentines day :kiss:

I'm sorry things didn't go the way you would have liked lovey but I'm glad we are not losing you. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Appointment has been rescheduled... instead of the 22nd... the 28th. sigh. Ahh well. 

HEY KIT! ... 2 more days... :winkwink: Have you decided if you are going to find out the gender since your DH is wobbling?


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening ladies :flower:

I am not long home from work, OH had a beautiful card, meal and HUGE box of chocs waiting for me when I came in :cloud9: I'm officially the fullest person in the world (but still managing to eat chocs:blush:) but how lovely eh? I am very lucky indeed. 

I hope you all have had a lovely Valentines day so far....I must do some catching up now.....

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello My Valentines:flower:

I see many of you are absent tonight, smooching with your males I daresay:haha: I usually catch up before posting but since my mum and I shopped 'til we dropped today, and that along with miscarrying (we women like to multi-task) then I would rather post first, in case I :sleep: suddenly!

Soooooo WHAT A DAY! 

A drama outweighing that of my mc occured in my life today, imagine that?:haha: We were in a busy shopping centre, happily shopping for my wedding clothes and accessories, when we notice that......:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:WE HAVE LOST MONKEY!!!! Holly's Monkey that she loves more than anything in THE WORLD (except her mother of course:smug:) It was _AWFUL_. So I tried to compose myself and fight off the tears, and thus began the longest running race around an indoor shopping centre I have done to date. Retraced all our steps, asked every shopkeeper, spied children accusingly to see if they had Monkey, asked for a tannoy announcement (which was refused:cry:) and then, in a last exhausted desperate bid we went to the Customer Services of a swanky department store where we'd been looking at bags I can't afford to buy, AND THERE HE WAS! MONKEY! SITTING ON THE EDGE OF AN EXECUTIVE DESK! I ran to him and swept him up in my arms and burst into tears and leapt with joy and hugged my mum; WE FOUND MONKEY! :wohoo: There were moments of hope, moments of black despair, but against all the odds WE FOUND MONKEY!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtle Loves
> Just catching up on my rceptionist's laptop...the GP will come thru soon aand chuck me off
> Holly, Good Luck for today. Holding everythinbg for you. And Hollybabymonkeypants is TOOO cute in her purple walking outfit
> 
> Molly, sounds like round ligament pain. I had it with my 2nd and 3rd and it's started already with this one - gets worse with each pregnancy
> 
> Jaynie, hope things sort themselves out soon
> 
> Kit! A cantaloupe! WOW! And LOVE teh pic of you on Table Mountain. Such a beautiful place
> 
> :hi: everyone else. I swear I have a bump today!!!!

Oooo Trin...we'll OBVIOUSLY require some pot pics from you! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou all for your lovely messages which awaited me when I logged on this evening, you are so kind:flower::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Thankyou all for your lovely messages which awaited me when I logged on this evening, you are so kind:flower::hugs:

So glad you found monkey !!! Thinking about u today ... Life is so bloody unfair xxxx:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I'll get a blood test just so I can enjoy my wine this evening with a clear conscience but I've started spotting so don't feel any urgency to the blood test:sulk:
> 
> mc- 2
> baby -1
> 
> I need to get the equaliser soon!
> 
> HAPPY ST VALENTINE'S MY BEAUTIES ONE AND ALL:hugs:
> 
> I hope you all have masses of chocolates and flowers and KISSES!!!:hug:
> 
> I'm off to burn a hole in my bank card buying wedding yummos:happydance: Onwards and upwards, onwards and upwards.
> 
> Yes Trin, FancyWalkingHollyMonkeyPants does look like a bit of a FancyWalkingAubergine doesn't she?:haha:
> 
> Will catch up later since I have a train to catch XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Holly....I'm so sad for you :( I've been thinking about you a lot today and wishing really hard that everything turns out. :hugs:

I hope you were able to take your mind off things a little with doing your wedding stuff. What did you purchase today then? :thumbup:

Hope you are able to check in soon :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: guys...
> 
> I think we are just about ok... I like the creeping phase :lol:. However we aren't TTC for a while - he says he wants to but this weekend he has run me ragged trying to find out what's wrong with him and he's thrown me so many excuses that I don't know what to believe. I genuinely believe that he has a point but i'm not sure he actually believes it... He hasn't voiced a single concern about it and i'm expected to buy all this? Anyway the fact that it was the 11th hour really made me so upset with him. i felt like such a doofus tracking my egg as you do when ttc and it was all for nothing (think of the expensive wee sticks :haha:). You know when your OH really lets you down and you have to decide if what's happened is bigger than your relationship? Well, that's what I was off doing this weekend... I think we just about made it (although I can only just stand the sight of him).
> 
> I am annoyed too with my cousin who is this spoiled brat that is 19 and does nothing with his life! He asked me if he could have friends outside on saturday and when I said no, went above my head to his mum who naturally thought that they would be outside - I knew better! I ended up with 10 or so teenagers in the front room and they have no respect for grown ups and stuff so yesterday when I fell out with Adam, my cousin was giving me sh*t about the mess (that I tidied up and me acting like it was his house) so I fell out with everyone yesterday and cheered myself with feeding the donkey with Erin!
> 
> Thank you all for your concern :hugs: I really do appreciate it and I will still be here but some of what he said is true and I have realised that I can be a turtle and spend quality time here rather than sit here all day and wait for you guys to post :haha:..
> 
> Holly I am going to buy some stuff today to get in to knitting/crochet! I really want to and the day for me quitting smoking is approaching fast!

Jaynie..big :hugs: to you my lovely.

I'm sorry your weekend was a bit fraught but if you've reached a mutually satisfactory conclusion, then I'm sure in some ways it was worth it :thumbup: As long as you've got to the bottom of things, then you're winning :)


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Helloooo :hi: my turtle friends :flower:, how much i missed you all! :hugs: Bethany, I hope you will come with good news, thinking of you my dear.

Ahhh lovely emandi,

We miss you on here...looking forward to you being back on line properly really soon I hope :flower::hugs:

Hope you are doing well...how are "things" going??


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive.
> 
> Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??

Ok, I can wait......*drums fingers on table* :winkwink: I do hope it's not AF you are feeling my lovely :hugs:

Yes...thoroughly spoiled thanks...and you??


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello My Valentines:flower:
> 
> I see many of you are absent tonight, smooching with your males I daresay:haha: I usually catch up before posting but since my mum and I shopped 'til we dropped today, and that along with miscarrying (we women like to multi-task) then I would rather post first, in case I :sleep: suddenly!
> 
> Soooooo WHAT A DAY!
> 
> A drama outweighing that of my mc occured in my life today, imagine that?:haha: We were in a busy shopping centre, happily shopping for my wedding clothes and accessories, when we notice that......:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:WE HAVE LOST MONKEY!!!! Holly's Monkey that she loves more than anything in THE WORLD (except her mother of course:smug:) It was _AWFUL_. So I tried to compose myself and fight off the tears, and thus began the longest running race around an indoor shopping centre I have done to date. Retraced all our steps, asked every shopkeeper, spied children accusingly to see if they had Monkey, asked for a tannoy announcement (which was refused:cry:) and then, in a last exhausted desperate bid we went to the Customer Services of a swanky department store where we'd been looking at bags I can't afford to buy, AND THERE HE WAS! MONKEY! SITTING ON THE EDGE OF AN EXECUTIVE DESK! I ran to him and swept him up in my arms and burst into tears and leapt with joy and hugged my mum; WE FOUND MONKEY! :wohoo: There were moments of hope, moments of black despair, but against all the odds WE FOUND MONKEY!

I am so glad you were able to find MONKEY! And major thanks to the good citizen who returned MONKEY to the executive desk for you to find instead of absconding with it like the worst kind of criminal! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sooooo, on the 'on topic' subjects, which frankly I am sulking with:sulk: 

My bloods are at 730, which is pants for 4 days later, plus I'm bleeding, so:shrug: BUT MIRACLES OF MIRACLES! My bitchz gyn _phoned me _this evening!:shock: She loves me after all:hugs: Or maybe she's alone on St Valentines:haha: 

Anyway- I need a scan pretty soon to see if it's in da uterus or not, and my gyn ACTUALLY SAID "well be careful because some women have heavy bleeding and a slow to evolve hcg in a healthy pregnancy":wacko: Bear in mind this is a woman who usually disses me straight away. So tonight I did the dissing, and she agreed that this blighter ain't gonna make it, but I appreciated the effort she made to 'be nice for me' for once :awww:




:tease:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Thankyou all for your lovely messages which awaited me when I logged on this evening, you are so kind:flower::hugs:

What can I say? :shrug: We adore you. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I chickened out of testing :argh: sorry girls! I feel AF cramps so I think I'll wait for her to arrive.
> 
> Is every one getting spoiled on sweethearts day??
> 
> It's okay Newbie. I still hope you are pleasantly surprised. :hugs:
> 
> As for me... I did test. :blush: I know I know... my OH would be so... annoyed by this behaviour. :haha: But I've been feeling not pregnant and blah blah blah so I bought a test. May I also mention that I dreamed of miscarrying? :nope: Well... now I'm not happy with my test. I've had a better second line come up around 21 dpo. Why? :shrug:
> 
> In any case... here they are...
> 
> First pic was taken within 1 minute and the other is dry.Click to expand...

Oh Molly...what are you like silly....someone else has probably already said it but HCG starts decreasing after 8 weeks I think. Hope you're ok and not too stressy love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good evening ladies :flower:
> 
> I am not long home from work, OH had a beautiful card, meal and HUGE box of chocs waiting for me when I came in :cloud9: I'm officially the fullest person in the world (but still managing to eat chocs:blush:) but how lovely eh? I am very lucky indeed.
> 
> I hope you all have had a lovely Valentines day so far....I must do some catching up now.....
> 
> :hugs:

Aww me! :cloud9: That sounds sweet and romantic! ... what did you get him?


----------



## firstbaby25

Bethany glad you found the time to drop by :thumbup: so glad your mummy is still there. You most definitely are in my thoughts this evening. 

Kit & everyone - he's said he does want to try but after so many BS excuses for not stepping up and :sex: in my fertile period what's a girl to do :shrug:. I'll still temp and keep the monitor for when I start again - I can ignore it's request for sticks and just tell it about my period and it will help it get to know me. I was ok with a march break, so I might just get on with my no smoking, moving house, learning to knit drive :thumbup: april's ovulation can't come quick enough though :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello My Valentines:flower:
> 
> I see many of you are absent tonight, smooching with your males I daresay:haha: I usually catch up before posting but since my mum and I shopped 'til we dropped today, and that along with miscarrying (we women like to multi-task) then I would rather post first, in case I :sleep: suddenly!
> 
> Soooooo WHAT A DAY!
> 
> A drama outweighing that of my mc occured in my life today, imagine that?:haha: We were in a busy shopping centre, happily shopping for my wedding clothes and accessories, when we notice that......:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:WE HAVE LOST MONKEY!!!! Holly's Monkey that she loves more than anything in THE WORLD (except her mother of course:smug:) It was _AWFUL_. So I tried to compose myself and fight off the tears, and thus began the longest running race around an indoor shopping centre I have done to date. Retraced all our steps, asked every shopkeeper, spied children accusingly to see if they had Monkey, asked for a tannoy announcement (which was refused:cry:) and then, in a last exhausted desperate bid we went to the Customer Services of a swanky department store where we'd been looking at bags I can't afford to buy, AND THERE HE WAS! MONKEY! SITTING ON THE EDGE OF AN EXECUTIVE DESK! I ran to him and swept him up in my arms and burst into tears and leapt with joy and hugged my mum; WE FOUND MONKEY! :wohoo: There were moments of hope, moments of black despair, but against all the odds WE FOUND MONKEY!
> 
> I am so glad you were able to find MONKEY! And major thanks to the good citizen who returned MONKEY to the executive desk for you to find instead of absconding with it like the worst kind of criminal! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think Monkey went there of his own volition:shrug: He'd gone off climbing on the display units, found himself lost, and decided sensibly to make his way to Customer Services and wait patiently.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Severe lower back pain, nausea... worst Valentine's morning to date.
> 
> Thanks for being so supportive and reassuring ladies. :hugs:

Oh no...that's pooey :nope: I hope this has eased over the course of the day :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sooooo, on the 'on topic' subjects, which frankly I am sulking with:sulk:
> 
> My bloods are at 730, which is pants for 4 days later, plus I'm bleeding, so:shrug: BUT MIRACLES OF MIRACLES! My bitchz gyn _phoned me _this evening!:shock: She loves me after all:hugs: Or maybe she's alone on St Valentines:haha:
> 
> Anyway- I need a scan pretty soon to see if it's in da uterus or not, and my gyn ACTUALLY SAID "well be careful because some women have heavy bleeding and a slow to evolve hcg in a healthy pregnancy":wacko: Bear in mind this is a woman who usually disses me straight away. So tonight I did the dissing, and she agreed that this blighter ain't gonna make it, but I appreciated the effort she made to 'be nice for me' for once :awww:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tease:

Oh poo sticks. I really was hoping for better news. *pout* See you over there claiming to be all "to terms" with it all and I'm feeling quite upset about it all. Have I even the right? :shrug: 

When is your scan? Have you set it yet? 

I'm glad that she was indeed nice to you... you deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Maybe if you explain your worries to them they will bring it forward to put your mind at ease?
> I was really worried last week-prayed(I'm Atheist?!?!?!) that I would feel sick or some symptom...now I feel so sick I can't be anywhere near food,and wish I was still sickness free....but then I'd worry again.
> If only men knew HALF of what we go through?!
> 
> I really don't want to tell them that I'm worried and then nothing come of it... I'll feel very foolish. At least I know you girls understand my neurotic thoughts/feelings/worries.Click to expand...

Neurotic?? Moi??? Never :winkwink:

We're all the same m'love...pregnancy is one BIG worry from start to finish it seems :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello My Valentines:flower:
> 
> I see many of you are absent tonight, smooching with your males I daresay:haha: I usually catch up before posting but since my mum and I shopped 'til we dropped today, and that along with miscarrying (we women like to multi-task) then I would rather post first, in case I :sleep: suddenly!
> 
> Soooooo WHAT A DAY!
> 
> A drama outweighing that of my mc occured in my life today, imagine that?:haha: We were in a busy shopping centre, happily shopping for my wedding clothes and accessories, when we notice that......:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:WE HAVE LOST MONKEY!!!! Holly's Monkey that she loves more than anything in THE WORLD (except her mother of course:smug:) It was _AWFUL_. So I tried to compose myself and fight off the tears, and thus began the longest running race around an indoor shopping centre I have done to date. Retraced all our steps, asked every shopkeeper, spied children accusingly to see if they had Monkey, asked for a tannoy announcement (which was refused:cry:) and then, in a last exhausted desperate bid we went to the Customer Services of a swanky department store where we'd been looking at bags I can't afford to buy, AND THERE HE WAS! MONKEY! SITTING ON THE EDGE OF AN EXECUTIVE DESK! I ran to him and swept him up in my arms and burst into tears and leapt with joy and hugged my mum; WE FOUND MONKEY! :wohoo: There were moments of hope, moments of black despair, but against all the odds WE FOUND MONKEY!
> 
> I am so glad you were able to find MONKEY! And major thanks to the good citizen who returned MONKEY to the executive desk for you to find instead of absconding with it like the worst kind of criminal! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think Monkey went there of his own volition:shrug: He'd gone off climbing on the display units, found himself lost, and decided sensibly to make his way to Customer Services and wait patiently.Click to expand...

You know Monkey better than I...perhaps that sensible action is much more believable. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Bethany glad you found the time to drop by :thumbup: so glad your mummy is still there. You most definitely are in my thoughts this evening.
> 
> Kit & everyone - he's said he does want to try but after so many BS excuses for not stepping up and :sex: in my fertile period what's a girl to do :shrug:. I'll still temp and keep the monitor for when I start again - I can ignore it's request for sticks and just tell it about my period and it will help it get to know me. I was ok with a march break, so I might just get on with my no smoking, moving house, learning to knit drive :thumbup: april's ovulation can't come quick enough though :-k

Jaynie:hugs: my bro at the moment is giving up smoking- he's nearly 40 and thinks it's time:wacko: and has a computer thing that counts how much money he's saved day after day and how many cigs he _hasn't_ lit since stopping- he's at 3 weeks at the mo and all going well- maybe you could investigate this download? So far the last 3 weeks my bro has NOT smoked 420 ish cigarettes:fool:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Severe lower back pain, nausea... worst Valentine's morning to date.
> 
> Thanks for being so supportive and reassuring ladies. :hugs:
> 
> Oh no...that's pooey :nope: I hope this has eased over the course of the day :hugs:Click to expand...

It has, thank you. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Just read a news article... a fire broke out in an apartment building and blocked off an exit... a mother and her 3 children (22 months, 3 years, 5 years) were trapped inside. The 3 and 5 years old died in the fire and the mother was able to drop her baby over the balcony to a passerby's arms and then she threw herself over her balcony. Both her and her son are in critical condition... that's so horrible! :cry: I couldn't imagine losing my children... :sad2: I need to stop reading the news.

:cry: Horrible.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany glad you found the time to drop by :thumbup: so glad your mummy is still there. You most definitely are in my thoughts this evening.
> 
> Kit & everyone - he's said he does want to try but after so many BS excuses for not stepping up and :sex: in my fertile period what's a girl to do :shrug:. I'll still temp and keep the monitor for when I start again - I can ignore it's request for sticks and just tell it about my period and it will help it get to know me. I was ok with a march break, so I might just get on with my no smoking, moving house, learning to knit drive :thumbup: april's ovulation can't come quick enough though :-k
> 
> Jaynie:hugs: my bro at the moment is giving up smoking- he's nearly 40 and thinks it's time:wacko: and has a computer thing that counts how much money he's saved day after day and how many cigs he _hasn't_ lit since stopping- he's at 3 weeks at the mo and all going well- maybe you could investigate this download? So far the last 3 weeks my bro has NOT smoked 420 ish cigarettes:fool:Click to expand...

It's called QUITKEEPER. Google it and download it. It's amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

KIT! Cantaloupe!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Appointment has been rescheduled... instead of the 22nd... the 28th. sigh. Ahh well.
> 
> HEY KIT! ... 2 more days... :winkwink: Have you decided if you are going to find out the gender since your DH is wobbling?

Well at least OH can be there which is great! :happydance:

I know...2 days...OH still wobbling so who knows :shrug: Either way, there should be some nubbing to be done :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Appointment has been rescheduled... instead of the 22nd... the 28th. sigh. Ahh well.
> 
> HEY KIT! ... 2 more days... :winkwink: Have you decided if you are going to find out the gender since your DH is wobbling?
> 
> Well at least OH can be there which is great! :happydance:
> 
> I know...2 days...OH still wobbling so who knows :shrug: Either way, there should be some nubbing to be done :thumbup:Click to expand...

You could always have the sonographer write the gender on a piece of paper and fold it up for you to save until later if OH is still wobbling by that time. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello My Valentines:flower:
> 
> I see many of you are absent tonight, smooching with your males I daresay:haha: I usually catch up before posting but since my mum and I shopped 'til we dropped today, and that along with miscarrying (we women like to multi-task) then I would rather post first, in case I :sleep: suddenly!
> 
> Soooooo WHAT A DAY!
> 
> A drama outweighing that of my mc occured in my life today, imagine that?:haha: We were in a busy shopping centre, happily shopping for my wedding clothes and accessories, when we notice that......:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:WE HAVE LOST MONKEY!!!! Holly's Monkey that she loves more than anything in THE WORLD (except her mother of course:smug:) It was _AWFUL_. So I tried to compose myself and fight off the tears, and thus began the longest running race around an indoor shopping centre I have done to date. Retraced all our steps, asked every shopkeeper, spied children accusingly to see if they had Monkey, asked for a tannoy announcement (which was refused:cry:) and then, in a last exhausted desperate bid we went to the Customer Services of a swanky department store where we'd been looking at bags I can't afford to buy, AND THERE HE WAS! MONKEY! SITTING ON THE EDGE OF AN EXECUTIVE DESK! I ran to him and swept him up in my arms and burst into tears and leapt with joy and hugged my mum; WE FOUND MONKEY! :wohoo: There were moments of hope, moments of black despair, but against all the odds WE FOUND MONKEY!

Oh my...some heart thudding drama to bring the day into focus eh? So glad you found Monkey:happydance:...he's such a feature in your pics I do feel like we've met :winkwink:...him and 'potamus :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sooooo, on the 'on topic' subjects, which frankly I am sulking with:sulk:
> 
> My bloods are at 730, which is pants for 4 days later, plus I'm bleeding, so:shrug: BUT MIRACLES OF MIRACLES! My bitchz gyn _phoned me _this evening!:shock: She loves me after all:hugs: Or maybe she's alone on St Valentines:haha:
> 
> Anyway- I need a scan pretty soon to see if it's in da uterus or not, and my gyn ACTUALLY SAID "well be careful because some women have heavy bleeding and a slow to evolve hcg in a healthy pregnancy":wacko: Bear in mind this is a woman who usually disses me straight away. So tonight I did the dissing, and she agreed that this blighter ain't gonna make it, but I appreciated the effort she made to 'be nice for me' for once :awww:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tease:

:hugs:

When will you be scanned my love?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :flower:
> 
> I am not long home from work, OH had a beautiful card, meal and HUGE box of chocs waiting for me when I came in :cloud9: I'm officially the fullest person in the world (but still managing to eat chocs:blush:) but how lovely eh? I am very lucky indeed.
> 
> I hope you all have had a lovely Valentines day so far....I must do some catching up now.....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww me! :cloud9: That sounds sweet and romantic! ... what did you get him?Click to expand...

....:blush:...I'm rather embarassed to say I only got him a card but did treat him to breakfast in bed etc at the weekend. We had agreed on just cards but he's spoiled me as a surprise. He's never had a preggo wife for Valentines so that's my treat to him :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Oooo! I am craving pizza... no no... calzone... *drool*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Appointment has been rescheduled... instead of the 22nd... the 28th. sigh. Ahh well.
> 
> HEY KIT! ... 2 more days... :winkwink: Have you decided if you are going to find out the gender since your DH is wobbling?
> 
> Well at least OH can be there which is great! :happydance:
> 
> I know...2 days...OH still wobbling so who knows :shrug: Either way, there should be some nubbing to be done :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You could always have the sonographer write the gender on a piece of paper and fold it up for you to save until later if OH is still wobbling by that time. :flower:Click to expand...

Hmmm, that's a genius little idea my clever friend :friends:...I will ponder some :-k


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :flower:
> 
> I am not long home from work, OH had a beautiful card, meal and HUGE box of chocs waiting for me when I came in :cloud9: I'm officially the fullest person in the world (but still managing to eat chocs:blush:) but how lovely eh? I am very lucky indeed.
> 
> I hope you all have had a lovely Valentines day so far....I must do some catching up now.....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww me! :cloud9: That sounds sweet and romantic! ... what did you get him?Click to expand...
> 
> ....:blush:...I'm rather embarassed to say I only got him a card but did treat him to breakfast in bed etc at the weekend. We had agreed on just cards but he's spoiled me as a surprise. He's never had a preggo wife for Valentines so that's my treat to him :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: No worries... I only got mine a card as well... and I know he got me something more. He's been very hush hush secretive about it and so I prodded/provoked, just a bit last night and said, "You know, even if you are not the most romantic man in the world... I still love you." To which he immediately fired off, "You are going to be sorry you said that because... (then a mumbled) I'm going to ruin it." I said, "What was that?" He grumped, "Never mind." :haha: Am I rotten? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Appointment has been rescheduled... instead of the 22nd... the 28th. sigh. Ahh well.
> 
> HEY KIT! ... 2 more days... :winkwink: Have you decided if you are going to find out the gender since your DH is wobbling?
> 
> Well at least OH can be there which is great! :happydance:
> 
> I know...2 days...OH still wobbling so who knows :shrug: Either way, there should be some nubbing to be done :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You could always have the sonographer write the gender on a piece of paper and fold it up for you to save until later if OH is still wobbling by that time. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, that's a genius little idea my clever friend :friends:...I will ponder some :-kClick to expand...

I've been thinking of doing this myself. We want to know the gender but I am more in love with the idea of finding out when it's just us. You know... more private, intimate, special. That's a big moment for a mum and dad to be and I'm not sure I want to share it with the sonographer this time. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oooo! I am craving pizza... no no... calzone... *drool*

Oooo, calzone is the business....I LOVE calzone :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :flower:
> 
> I am not long home from work, OH had a beautiful card, meal and HUGE box of chocs waiting for me when I came in :cloud9: I'm officially the fullest person in the world (but still managing to eat chocs:blush:) but how lovely eh? I am very lucky indeed.
> 
> I hope you all have had a lovely Valentines day so far....I must do some catching up now.....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww me! :cloud9: That sounds sweet and romantic! ... what did you get him?Click to expand...
> 
> ....:blush:...I'm rather embarassed to say I only got him a card but did treat him to breakfast in bed etc at the weekend. We had agreed on just cards but he's spoiled me as a surprise. He's never had a preggo wife for Valentines so that's my treat to him :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: No worries... I only got mine a card as well... and I know he got me something more. He's been very hush hush secretive about it and so I prodded/provoked, just a bit last night and said, "You know, even if you are not the most romantic man in the world... I still love you." To which he immediately fired off, "You are going to be sorry you said that because... (then a mumbled) I'm going to ruin it." I said, "What was that?" He grumped, "Never mind." :haha: Am I rotten? :haha:Click to expand...

Ahhhh the intrigue...will he reveal all after work? What time will he be due in? I'm excited :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have bad news :cry:

I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...

Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Appointment has been rescheduled... instead of the 22nd... the 28th. sigh. Ahh well.
> 
> HEY KIT! ... 2 more days... :winkwink: Have you decided if you are going to find out the gender since your DH is wobbling?
> 
> Well at least OH can be there which is great! :happydance:
> 
> I know...2 days...OH still wobbling so who knows :shrug: Either way, there should be some nubbing to be done :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You could always have the sonographer write the gender on a piece of paper and fold it up for you to save until later if OH is still wobbling by that time. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, that's a genius little idea my clever friend :friends:...I will ponder some :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking of doing this myself. We want to know the gender but I am more in love with the idea of finding out when it's just us. You know... more private, intimate, special. That's a big moment for a mum and dad to be and I'm not sure I want to share it with the sonographer this time. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah, I get that. As long as you get a co-operative sonographer I suppose :shrug: and of course they are able to get the "shot" :)

Is everything ok with you today anyway...the round ligament pains?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:

Oh no Ginge...so sorry for whatever has happened m'love :hugs: I hope you're ok and of course we totally understand you just chipping in if/when you feel like it. We're always here if you need us though :hugs:

Look after yourself sweetie :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :flower:
> 
> I am not long home from work, OH had a beautiful card, meal and HUGE box of chocs waiting for me when I came in :cloud9: I'm officially the fullest person in the world (but still managing to eat chocs:blush:) but how lovely eh? I am very lucky indeed.
> 
> I hope you all have had a lovely Valentines day so far....I must do some catching up now.....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww me! :cloud9: That sounds sweet and romantic! ... what did you get him?Click to expand...
> 
> ....:blush:...I'm rather embarassed to say I only got him a card but did treat him to breakfast in bed etc at the weekend. We had agreed on just cards but he's spoiled me as a surprise. He's never had a preggo wife for Valentines so that's my treat to him :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: No worries... I only got mine a card as well... and I know he got me something more. He's been very hush hush secretive about it and so I prodded/provoked, just a bit last night and said, "You know, even if you are not the most romantic man in the world... I still love you." To which he immediately fired off, "You are going to be sorry you said that because... (then a mumbled) I'm going to ruin it." I said, "What was that?" He grumped, "Never mind." :haha: Am I rotten? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh the intrigue...will he reveal all after work? What time will he be due in? I'm excited :happydance:Click to expand...

He's actually still in bed... he has to work nights for a couple days as he is remodeling a building that the owners would rather him and his crew not be "in the way of customers". :shrug: I'm guessing maybe when he gets up? Or perhaps when they go to sleep? Not sure of the exact nature since he's been trying to hide it from me. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Well Molly..I shall look forward to the big reveal whenever it happens :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

hope youre ok Holly and glad Monkey turned up! hugs to you and still have fingers crossed that it will be ok xx


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: April,

How's the head now m'love? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:

Aww honey. :hugs: I'm so sorry for whatever has happened. Know that we are here for you... you don't need to be TTC or WTT or NTNP or anything for us to be here for you. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :hi: April,
> 
> How's the head now m'love? :hugs:

heya Kit heads not so bad now i had a spoonful of calpol as it was turning migrainish it would happen on the one day i havent felt sick one bit! lol 
how are you glad youve had a lovely valentines day :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Appointment has been rescheduled... instead of the 22nd... the 28th. sigh. Ahh well.
> 
> HEY KIT! ... 2 more days... :winkwink: Have you decided if you are going to find out the gender since your DH is wobbling?
> 
> Well at least OH can be there which is great! :happydance:
> 
> I know...2 days...OH still wobbling so who knows :shrug: Either way, there should be some nubbing to be done :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You could always have the sonographer write the gender on a piece of paper and fold it up for you to save until later if OH is still wobbling by that time. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, that's a genius little idea my clever friend :friends:...I will ponder some :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking of doing this myself. We want to know the gender but I am more in love with the idea of finding out when it's just us. You know... more private, intimate, special. That's a big moment for a mum and dad to be and I'm not sure I want to share it with the sonographer this time. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I get that. As long as you get a co-operative sonographer I suppose :shrug: and of course they are able to get the "shot" :)
> 
> Is everything ok with you today anyway...the round ligament pains?Click to expand...

I'm doing all right. I'm learning what motions to avoid and all that. Thank you for asking. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: April,
> 
> How's the head now m'love? :hugs:
> 
> heya Kit heads not so bad now i had a spoonful of calpol as it was turning migrainish it would happen on the one day i havent felt sick one bit! lol
> how are you glad youve had a lovely valentines day :)Click to expand...

Glad you're a bit better...ahh, the miracle that is Calpol eh :haha:

I'm good thanks although really tired....early night methinks, and not for the usual reasons on Valentines (poor OH eh?):haha:

How's your day been apart from the sore head?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo, on the 'on topic' subjects, which frankly I am sulking with:sulk:
> 
> My bloods are at 730, which is pants for 4 days later, plus I'm bleeding, so:shrug: BUT MIRACLES OF MIRACLES! My bitchz gyn _phoned me _this evening!:shock: She loves me after all:hugs: Or maybe she's alone on St Valentines:haha:
> 
> Anyway- I need a scan pretty soon to see if it's in da uterus or not, and my gyn ACTUALLY SAID "well be careful because some women have heavy bleeding and a slow to evolve hcg in a healthy pregnancy":wacko: Bear in mind this is a woman who usually disses me straight away. So tonight I did the dissing, and she agreed that this blighter ain't gonna make it, but I appreciated the effort she made to 'be nice for me' for once :awww
> 
> 
> :tease:
> 
> Oh poo sticks. I really was hoping for better news. *pout* See you over there claiming to be all "to terms" with it all and I'm feeling quite upset about it all. Have I even the right? :shrug:
> 
> When is your scan? Have you set it yet?
> 
> I'm glad that she was indeed nice to you... you deserve it. :hugs:Click to expand...

You know Molly I cried every tear out of my little self on Thursday night, I know a good hcg when I see one, and it hadn't felt right from the start, the lack of symptoms thing and late (for me) BFP, then the suspiciously slow Digi's, but I was willing to suspend belief and believe the wisdom of my dear friends:hugs: But NEXT TIME I will be wanting DEM SORE BOOBIES :holly: DAT VOMITO FOOD:sick: and DAT :baby: IN TUM TUM and I will believe only Da Gospel of da HOLLYMONKEYPANTS herself!:bodyb:

I've had lots of time and thoughts to get through it, you are feeling it raw:hugs: Thanks so much for feeling the sadness for me, then I have less for myself:flower: Shit happens, and there is far bigger shit that _could_ happen, so I count my blessings[-o&lt; Mind you I'd rather it were not an ectopic thankyou very much, I guess Wednesday I'll get a scan, they'd already closed when I called tonight:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly..glad the aches are a little better...or at least you know how to deal :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: April,
> 
> How's the head now m'love? :hugs:
> 
> heya Kit heads not so bad now i had a spoonful of calpol as it was turning migrainish it would happen on the one day i havent felt sick one bit! lol
> how are you glad youve had a lovely valentines day :)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're a bit better...ahh, the miracle that is Calpol eh :haha:
> 
> I'm good thanks although really tired....early night methinks, and not for the usual reasons on Valentines (poor OH eh?):haha:
> 
> How's your day been apart from the sore head?Click to expand...

its been good i felt normal today for the first time in a long time! even had a little speed walk home from school run! then got stitch haha and thought slow down, and i have a bump n not just bloat now so yay :) x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo, on the 'on topic' subjects, which frankly I am sulking with:sulk:
> 
> My bloods are at 730, which is pants for 4 days later, plus I'm bleeding, so:shrug: BUT MIRACLES OF MIRACLES! My bitchz gyn _phoned me _this evening!:shock: She loves me after all:hugs: Or maybe she's alone on St Valentines:haha:
> 
> Anyway- I need a scan pretty soon to see if it's in da uterus or not, and my gyn ACTUALLY SAID "well be careful because some women have heavy bleeding and a slow to evolve hcg in a healthy pregnancy":wacko: Bear in mind this is a woman who usually disses me straight away. So tonight I did the dissing, and she agreed that this blighter ain't gonna make it, but I appreciated the effort she made to 'be nice for me' for once :awww
> 
> 
> :tease:
> 
> Oh poo sticks. I really was hoping for better news. *pout* See you over there claiming to be all "to terms" with it all and I'm feeling quite upset about it all. Have I even the right? :shrug:
> 
> When is your scan? Have you set it yet?
> 
> I'm glad that she was indeed nice to you... you deserve it. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You know Molly I cried every tear out of my little self on Thursday night, I know a good hcg when I see one, and it hadn't felt right from the start, the lack of symptoms thing and late (for me) BFP, then the suspiciously slow Digi's, but I was willing to suspend belief and believe the wisdom of my dear friends:hugs: But NEXT TIME I will be wanting DEM SORE BOOBIES :holly: DAT VOMITO FOOD:sick: and DAT :baby: IN TUM TUM and I will believe only Da Gospel of da HOLLYMONKEYPANTS herself!:bodyb:
> 
> I've had lots of time and thoughts to get through it, you are feeling it raw:hugs: Thanks so much for feeling the sadness for me, then I have less for myself:flower: Shit happens, and there is far bigger shit that _could_ happen, so I count my blessings[-o&lt; Mind you I'd rather it were not an ectopic thankyou very much, I guess Wednesday I'll get a scan, they'd already closed when I called tonight:shrug:Click to expand...

you are such a strong woman! and im so sorry this is happening to u! were all here for you as you know xxx


----------



## Mollykins

April- Glad your head is feeling better lovey. :hugs2:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Glad your head is feeling better lovey. :hugs2:

thankyou, you know last night for first time i forgot to bring my legs up when i coughed and had that awful pain! :dohh: after saying to you yesterday about it youd think i would of remembered to do it myself lol x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo, on the 'on topic' subjects, which frankly I am sulking with:sulk:
> 
> My bloods are at 730, which is pants for 4 days later, plus I'm bleeding, so:shrug: BUT MIRACLES OF MIRACLES! My bitchz gyn _phoned me _this evening!:shock: She loves me after all:hugs: Or maybe she's alone on St Valentines:haha:
> 
> Anyway- I need a scan pretty soon to see if it's in da uterus or not, and my gyn ACTUALLY SAID "well be careful because some women have heavy bleeding and a slow to evolve hcg in a healthy pregnancy":wacko: Bear in mind this is a woman who usually disses me straight away. So tonight I did the dissing, and she agreed that this blighter ain't gonna make it, but I appreciated the effort she made to 'be nice for me' for once :awww
> 
> 
> :tease:
> 
> Oh poo sticks. I really was hoping for better news. *pout* See you over there claiming to be all "to terms" with it all and I'm feeling quite upset about it all. Have I even the right? :shrug:
> 
> When is your scan? Have you set it yet?
> 
> I'm glad that she was indeed nice to you... you deserve it. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You know Molly I cried every tear out of my little self on Thursday night, I know a good hcg when I see one, and it hadn't felt right from the start, the lack of symptoms thing and late (for me) BFP, then the suspiciously slow Digi's, but I was willing to suspend belief and believe the wisdom of my dear friends:hugs: But NEXT TIME I will be wanting DEM SORE BOOBIES :holly: DAT VOMITO FOOD:sick: and DAT :baby: IN TUM TUM and I will believe only Da Gospel of da HOLLYMONKEYPANTS herself!:bodyb:
> 
> I've had lots of time and thoughts to get through it, you are feeling it raw:hugs: Thanks so much for feeling the sadness for me, then I have less for myself:flower: Shit happens, and there is far bigger shit that _could_ happen, so I count my blessings[-o&lt; Mind you I'd rather it were not an ectopic thankyou very much, I guess Wednesday I'll get a scan, they'd already closed when I called tonight:shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs: I completely understand your philosophical approach..it is much the same way I was back in September last year. I knew what was what although it was much more cut and dried than your situation.

Yes, bigger shit does happen but it doesn't change that this is up there in terms of shitty....we all feel for you but you're a person of tremendous character and spirit and so we know you'll be fine. I am really glad your mum has been around right now :awww:

If this has to be the end this time, then I hope it's uncomplicated and swift my love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hope youre ok Holly and glad Monkey turned up! hugs to you and still have fingers crossed that it will be ok xx

Thanks lovely:hugs: Omg the Monkey drama:dohh::dohh: I'm sure it's worse than an mc! I'm beyond blaming myself for mc's, mother nature knows best, but losing your own daughter's beloved Monkey?:wacko: That's just Irresponsible Mothering for which I'd need Kit's thorny branch on permanent loan:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: April,
> 
> How's the head now m'love? :hugs:
> 
> heya Kit heads not so bad now i had a spoonful of calpol as it was turning migrainish it would happen on the one day i havent felt sick one bit! lol
> how are you glad youve had a lovely valentines day :)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're a bit better...ahh, the miracle that is Calpol eh :haha:
> 
> I'm good thanks although really tired....early night methinks, and not for the usual reasons on Valentines (poor OH eh?):haha:
> 
> How's your day been apart from the sore head?Click to expand...
> 
> its been good i felt normal today for the first time in a long time! even had a little speed walk home from school run! then got stitch haha and thought slow down, and i have a bump n not just bloat now so yay :) xClick to expand...

POT PIC!!....POT PIC!!...POT PIC!!...POT PIC!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: April,
> 
> How's the head now m'love? :hugs:
> 
> heya Kit heads not so bad now i had a spoonful of calpol as it was turning migrainish it would happen on the one day i havent felt sick one bit! lol
> how are you glad youve had a lovely valentines day :)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're a bit better...ahh, the miracle that is Calpol eh :haha:
> 
> I'm good thanks although really tired....early night methinks, and not for the usual reasons on Valentines (poor OH eh?):haha:
> 
> How's your day been apart from the sore head?Click to expand...
> 
> its been good i felt normal today for the first time in a long time! even had a little speed walk home from school run! then got stitch haha and thought slow down, and i have a bump n not just bloat now so yay :) xClick to expand...
> 
> POT PIC!!....POT PIC!!...POT PIC!!...POT PIC!! :happydance:Click to expand...

YES! POT PIC PIC PIC! POT PIC PIC PIC! YOU SAY "POT" WE SAY "PIC!" :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hope youre ok Holly and glad Monkey turned up! hugs to you and still have fingers crossed that it will be ok xx
> 
> Thanks lovely:hugs: Omg the Monkey drama:dohh::dohh: I'm sure it's worse than an mc! I'm beyond blaming myself for mc's, mother nature knows best, but losing your own daughter's beloved Monkey?:wacko: That's just Irresponsible Mothering for which I'd need Kit's thorny branch on permanent loan:nope:Click to expand...

dont blame yourself for anything, these things happen my love, but if i lost my daughters tigger I would never be forgiven lol x


----------



## Mollykins

April... you are going to have a plum tomorrow! :awww: 

You know... I don't know why they make food tickers to track baby's progress... you are pregnant and hungry. :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

ok going to upload pic onto the computer hope thats okx


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ok going to upload pic onto the computer hope thats okx

:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

im breathing in as much as i can too lol :) x
 



Attached Files:







12weekbabybump.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!

20?! Wow...


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April... you are going to have a plum tomorrow! :awww:
> 
> You know... I don't know why they make food tickers to track baby's progress... you are pregnant and hungry. :wacko:

oh my a plum me? really wow! :happydance:

yeah it is odd but iv been telling the girls each week the different sizes and we go to the shop to show them :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pot Pics! Pot Pics!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!

20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xx


----------



## Mollykins

Aww! Look at that tum April!! Baby bump. So cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: It's LIME shaped!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

that photo looks awful please excuse the lines on my body i clearly need to go shopping for bigger clothes haha x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: It's LIME shaped!!!!:wohoo:

thats what i thought lol :) x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: It's LIME shaped!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> thats what i thought lol :) xClick to expand...

Such a cute lime!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Aww! Look at that tum April!! Baby bump. So cute!

thankyou hun :) iv never been bumpy in pregnancy before!


----------



## kit_cat

Wow April...that is a definite baby bump my love...awwwww :awww:

Thanks for posting on demand :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!

Dh's Guismo (also black and white) died at 20:cry: He went very incontinent just before, and finally keeled over when one of our kittens biffed him:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Wow April...that is a definite baby bump my love...awwwww :awww:
> 
> Thanks for posting on demand :winkwink: :hugs:

thats ok its the first time iv done this in pregnancy never had baby bump pics as never had camera phone etc before lol all this new technology i got myself into when i was pregnant last time :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> that photo looks awful please excuse the lines on my body i clearly need to go shopping for bigger clothes haha x

Don't be silly, 'tis a lovely baby bump! :hugs: Wear it with pride:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> 20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xxClick to expand...

Thanks April :flower:

I know, she's done very well considering her age. It's going to be a terrible day when her time comes :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> Dh's Guismo (also black and white) died at 20:cry: He went very incontinent just before, and finally keeled over when one of our kittens biffed him:cry:Click to expand...

a kitten did what?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> that photo looks awful please excuse the lines on my body i clearly need to go shopping for bigger clothes haha x
> 
> Don't be silly, 'tis a lovely baby bump! :hugs: Wear it with pride:flower:Click to expand...

aw thankyou hun :) im not putting weight on though yet lol still 8 half stone! not that im complainin x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> 20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :flower:
> 
> I know, she's done very well considering her age. It's going to be a terrible day when her time comes :cry:Click to expand...

aw it will be hard :( have you had her since kitten and is that the cat that like carling? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> Dh's Guismo (also black and white) died at 20:cry: He went very incontinent just before, and finally keeled over when one of our kittens biffed him:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> a kitten did what?Click to expand...

Well if you want the whole story...dh and I went to the UK at Christmas to see my family and friends and my MIL looked after our ageing cat Guismo...and she had a new kitten at the time...and this new kitten wanted to play with the 20yr old Guismo but it was too much for him:nope: He Dead:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And we'd just given my MIL one of our kittens from mummy cat's litter:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> Dh's Guismo (also black and white) died at 20:cry: He went very incontinent just before, and finally keeled over when one of our kittens biffed him:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> a kitten did what?Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want the whole story...dh and I went to the UK at Christmas to see my family and friends and my MIL looked after our ageing cat Guismo...and she had a new kitten at the time...and this new kitten wanted to play with the 20yr old Guismo but it was too much for him:nope: He Dead:shrug:Click to expand...

oh thats sad :(


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> Dh's Guismo (also black and white) died at 20:cry: He went very incontinent just before, and finally keeled over when one of our kittens biffed him:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> a kitten did what?Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want the whole story...dh and I went to the UK at Christmas to see my family and friends and my MIL looked after our ageing cat Guismo...and she had a new kitten at the time...and this new kitten wanted to play with the 20yr old Guismo but it was too much for him:nope: He Dead:shrug:Click to expand...

Rotten! Biffing means... beating? or playing? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> 20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :flower:
> 
> I know, she's done very well considering her age. It's going to be a terrible day when her time comes :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> aw it will be hard :( have you had her since kitten and is that the cat that like carling? xClick to expand...


:haha: Yes, this is the Carling cat :haha: OH had her mother as a pet and then she had kittens (Pepsi being one of them) OH's workmate took Pepsi as a pet for their LO but the LO was only a toddler and so tormented Pepsi (swinging her round by the tail etc) until one day she swiped at the LO. Sadly, three times OH's workmate drove Pepsi miles away from their home and dumped her to get rid of her :cry: but she kept finding her way home :cry: He then came in and announced to OH at work that he would just have to kill her...that's when she came back to live with us...she was about 2 years old then. Can't explain the hatred I felt for that man...I don't understand people who can even consider cruelty like this :nope:

Bet you wish you didn't ask now :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> 20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :flower:
> 
> I know, she's done very well considering her age. It's going to be a terrible day when her time comes :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> aw it will be hard :( have you had her since kitten and is that the cat that like carling? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: Yes, this is the Carling cat :haha: OH had her mother as a pet and then she had kittens (Pepsi being one of them) OH's workmate took Pepsi as a pet for their LO but the LO was only a toddler and so tormented Pepsi (swinging her round by the tail etc) until one day she swiped at the LO. Sadly, three times OH's workmate drove Pepsi miles away from their home and dumped her to get rid of her :cry: but she kept finding her way home :cry: He then came in and announced to OH at work that he would just have to kill her...that's when she came back to live with us...she was about 2 years old then. Can't explain the hatred I felt for that man...I don't understand people who can even consider cruelty like this :nope:
> 
> Bet you wish you didn't ask now :blush:Click to expand...

what worries me is this man has a child! poor little kitten :( i watched animal rescue the other day boy did i cry :( cruelty is so horrid, least pepsi had a good 18 years :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> 20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :flower:
> 
> I know, she's done very well considering her age. It's going to be a terrible day when her time comes :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> aw it will be hard :( have you had her since kitten and is that the cat that like carling? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: Yes, this is the Carling cat :haha: OH had her mother as a pet and then she had kittens (Pepsi being one of them) OH's workmate took Pepsi as a pet for their LO but the LO was only a toddler and so tormented Pepsi (swinging her round by the tail etc) until one day she swiped at the LO. Sadly, three times OH's workmate drove Pepsi miles away from their home and dumped her to get rid of her :cry: but she kept finding her way home :cry: He then came in and announced to OH at work that he would just have to kill her...that's when she came back to live with us...she was about 2 years old then. Can't explain the hatred I felt for that man...I don't understand people who can even consider cruelty like this :nope:
> 
> Bet you wish you didn't ask now :blush:Click to expand...

I wish she hadn't asked! :sad2:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> 20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :flower:
> 
> I know, she's done very well considering her age. It's going to be a terrible day when her time comes :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> aw it will be hard :( have you had her since kitten and is that the cat that like carling? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: Yes, this is the Carling cat :haha: OH had her mother as a pet and then she had kittens (Pepsi being one of them) OH's workmate took Pepsi as a pet for their LO but the LO was only a toddler and so tormented Pepsi (swinging her round by the tail etc) until one day she swiped at the LO. Sadly, three times OH's workmate drove Pepsi miles away from their home and dumped her to get rid of her :cry: but she kept finding her way home :cry: He then came in and announced to OH at work that he would just have to kill her...that's when she came back to live with us...she was about 2 years old then. Can't explain the hatred I felt for that man...I don't understand people who can even consider cruelty like this :nope:
> 
> Bet you wish you didn't ask now :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish she hadn't asked! :sad2:Click to expand...

sorry :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:

Oh Ginge:hugs: Promise you won't sign off BnB?( But I understand you may need time to sort things out) I'm not ttc or wtt at the moment either:flower: I'm just a free electron-we can be free random Turtle electrons together?!:shrug:
Unfortunately it's more than early spotting so I think 'tis time to forget and move on, but for you, that sounds VERY SAD:hug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> 20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :flower:
> 
> I know, she's done very well considering her age. It's going to be a terrible day when her time comes :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> aw it will be hard :( have you had her since kitten and is that the cat that like carling? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: Yes, this is the Carling cat :haha: OH had her mother as a pet and then she had kittens (Pepsi being one of them) OH's workmate took Pepsi as a pet for their LO but the LO was only a toddler and so tormented Pepsi (swinging her round by the tail etc) until one day she swiped at the LO. Sadly, three times OH's workmate drove Pepsi miles away from their home and dumped her to get rid of her :cry: but she kept finding her way home :cry: He then came in and announced to OH at work that he would just have to kill her...that's when she came back to live with us...she was about 2 years old then. Can't explain the hatred I felt for that man...I don't understand people who can even consider cruelty like this :nope:
> 
> Bet you wish you didn't ask now :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish she hadn't asked! :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry :blush:Click to expand...

Oh don't you be sorry April...such sad stories are not good reading for hormonal women.....you'd think I'd know that :dohh:

*desperately tries to think of a joke*......


----------



## mummyApril

my OH has just realised he hasnt had sex in 2 months haha his face

that should make you smile


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my OH has just realised he hasnt had sex in 2 months haha his face

Whoah!! That took a while!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> 20! i think thats the oldest cat iv ever heard of! aw i hope shell be ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :flower:
> 
> I know, she's done very well considering her age. It's going to be a terrible day when her time comes :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> aw it will be hard :( have you had her since kitten and is that the cat that like carling? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: Yes, this is the Carling cat :haha: OH had her mother as a pet and then she had kittens (Pepsi being one of them) OH's workmate took Pepsi as a pet for their LO but the LO was only a toddler and so tormented Pepsi (swinging her round by the tail etc) until one day she swiped at the LO. Sadly, three times OH's workmate drove Pepsi miles away from their home and dumped her to get rid of her :cry: but she kept finding her way home :cry: He then came in and announced to OH at work that he would just have to kill her...that's when she came back to live with us...she was about 2 years old then. Can't explain the hatred I felt for that man...I don't understand people who can even consider cruelty like this :nope:
> 
> Bet you wish you didn't ask now :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish she hadn't asked! :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry :blush:Click to expand...

It's okay. :haha: I've been particularly weepy today.


----------



## kit_cat

SMILE!!! :haha:

There once was a man from kanass
Who's nuts were made out of brass
in stormy weather
he'd clack them together
and lightning shot out of his ass :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH has just realised he hasnt had sex in 2 months haha his face
> 
> Whoah!! That took a while!! :haha:Click to expand...

i know and then he went and apologized to his 'ahem' lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> SMILE!!! :haha:
> 
> There once was a man from kanass
> Who's nuts were made out of brass
> in stormy weather
> he'd clack them together
> and lightning shot out of his ass :winkwink:

hahaha brilliant


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:
> 
> Oh Ginge:hugs: Promise you won't sign off BnB?( But I understand you may need time to sort things out) I'm not ttc or wtt at the moment either:flower: I'm just a free electron-we can be free random Turtle electrons together?!:shrug:
> Unfortunately it's more than early spotting so I think 'tis time to forget and move on, but for you, that sounds VERY SAD:hug:Click to expand...

:cry: I concur! I haven't had much time to be on today, but every time I steal away for a sec I come across sad posts. We would really miss u if you left Ging! take some time to sort things out, but pls know that u have a soft place to fall on this thread. Looking back over the past few months, I have reallized that you guys have always been there when I felt I couldn't turn to anyone else and I appreciate that more than u know. Ging, I hope u can find that same comfort. We're always here for you babe! Big :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> my OH has just realised he hasnt had sex in 2 months haha his face
> 
> that should make you smile

2 months! Holy crow! That's... FOREVER! 

(Input new "Shocked" expression here):
 



Attached Files:







shocked.jpg
File size: 95.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH has just realised he hasnt had sex in 2 months haha his face
> 
> Whoah!! That took a while!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i know and then he went and apologized to his 'ahem' lolClick to expand...

:rofl:

Next thing you'll be telling me "it" has a name :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

ok i have one which will make you laugh well i laughed, me: whats a cantaloupe OH: a male antelope? hahahahaha


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH has just realised he hasnt had sex in 2 months haha his face
> 
> that should make you smile
> 
> 2 months! Holy crow! That's... FOREVER!
> 
> (Input new "Shocked" expression here):Click to expand...

hahaha pretty much! lolol


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:
> 
> Oh Ginge:hugs: Promise you won't sign off BnB?( But I understand you may need time to sort things out) I'm not ttc or wtt at the moment either:flower: I'm just a free electron-we can be free random Turtle electrons together?!:shrug:
> Unfortunately it's more than early spotting so I think 'tis time to forget and move on, but for you, that sounds VERY SAD:hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I concur! I haven't had much time to be on today, but every time I steal away for a sec I come across sad posts. We would really miss u if you left Ging! take some time to sort things out, but pls know that u have a soft place to fall on this thread. Looking back over the past few months, I have reallized that you guys have always been there when I felt I couldn't turn to anyone else and I appreciate that more than u know. Ging, I hope u can find that same comfort. We're always here for you babe! Big :hug:Click to expand...

This is awful! Your post just made me cry. I am the most weepy, hormonal preggy I've met. :sad2:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH has just realised he hasnt had sex in 2 months haha his face
> 
> Whoah!! That took a while!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i know and then he went and apologized to his 'ahem' lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Next thing you'll be telling me "it" has a name :winkwink:Click to expand...

no thankfully he finds that weird lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ok i have one which will make you laugh well i laughed, me: whats a cantaloupe OH: a male antelope? hahahahaha

:haha: Comedy genius!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> ok i have one which will make you laugh well i laughed, me: whats a cantaloupe OH: a male antelope? hahahahaha

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA! I bought you a present today! I was there with my mum selecting various "versions" of this gift (don't want to give anything away) and I said "ooo my friend Sarachka would love that" and my mum was like...'Sarachka? I can't think who she is:-k' So I explained that she's a computer friend and my mum started rushing around finding other colour versions of 'the surprise gift' for 'sarachka' my friend I've never met but love:haha:

PM me your address if you will:flower: Not an extravagant gift because I bought loads of stuff for my wedding:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:
> 
> Oh Ginge:hugs: Promise you won't sign off BnB?( But I understand you may need time to sort things out) I'm not ttc or wtt at the moment either:flower: I'm just a free electron-we can be free random Turtle electrons together?!:shrug:
> Unfortunately it's more than early spotting so I think 'tis time to forget and move on, but for you, that sounds VERY SAD:hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I concur! I haven't had much time to be on today, but every time I steal away for a sec I come across sad posts. We would really miss u if you left Ging! take some time to sort things out, but pls know that u have a soft place to fall on this thread. Looking back over the past few months, I have reallized that you guys have always been there when I felt I couldn't turn to anyone else and I appreciate that more than u know. Ging, I hope u can find that same comfort. We're always here for you babe! Big :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> This is awful! Your post just made me cry. I am the most weepy, hormonal preggy I've met. :sad2:Click to expand...

aww darling :hugs: you need a good comedy although i cry at these too lol x


----------



## x-ginge-x

No I'm not going anywhere, i'll be keeping up with you ladies couldn't just disappear like that xx No way :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> No I'm not going anywhere, i'll be keeping up with you ladies couldn't just disappear like that xx No way :haha:

chin up lovey xx :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

NEWBIE-DOoBEE-DOO!!!

I think we need you to bring out the big guns.....the time has come for dancing cat yet again...we need some :rofl:

Can you do the honours please???? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> SARACHKA! I bought you a present today! I was there with my mum selecting various "versions" of this gift (don't want to give anything away) and I said "ooo my friend Sarachka would love that" and my mum was like...'Sarachka? I can't think who she is:-k' So I explained that she's a computer friend and my mum started rushing around finding other colour versions of 'the surprise gift' for 'sarachka' my friend I've never met but love:haha:
> 
> PM me your address if you will:flower: Not an extravagant gift because I bought loads of stuff for my wedding:blush:

Ahhh, still thinking of others in spite of your own worries m'love...what a lovely lady you are :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:
> 
> Oh Ginge:hugs: Promise you won't sign off BnB?( But I understand you may need time to sort things out) I'm not ttc or wtt at the moment either:flower: I'm just a free electron-we can be free random Turtle electrons together?!:shrug:
> Unfortunately it's more than early spotting so I think 'tis time to forget and move on, but for you, that sounds VERY SAD:hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I concur! I haven't had much time to be on today, but every time I steal away for a sec I come across sad posts. We would really miss u if you left Ging! take some time to sort things out, but pls know that u have a soft place to fall on this thread. Looking back over the past few months, I have reallized that you guys have always been there when I felt I couldn't turn to anyone else and I appreciate that more than u know. Ging, I hope u can find that same comfort. We're always here for you babe! Big :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> This is awful! Your post just made me cry. I am the most weepy, hormonal preggy I've met. :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> aww darling :hugs: you need a good comedy although i cry at these too lol xClick to expand...

I wonder if I should watch the Notebook and get it all out of the way. :haha: Like you, I cry at comedies... it turns into, "Why did he do that? That's (gasp) not (double gasp) funny! (bawling)" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> NEWBIE-DOoBEE-DOO!!!
> 
> I think we need you to bring out the big guns.....the time has come for dancing cat yet again...we need some :rofl:
> 
> Can you do the honours please???? :flower:

I go to Holly's visitor page now whenever I need the dancing kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:
> 
> Oh Ginge:hugs: Promise you won't sign off BnB?( But I understand you may need time to sort things out) I'm not ttc or wtt at the moment either:flower: I'm just a free electron-we can be free random Turtle electrons together?!:shrug:
> Unfortunately it's more than early spotting so I think 'tis time to forget and move on, but for you, that sounds VERY SAD:hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I concur! I haven't had much time to be on today, but every time I steal away for a sec I come across sad posts. We would really miss u if you left Ging! take some time to sort things out, but pls know that u have a soft place to fall on this thread. Looking back over the past few months, I have reallized that you guys have always been there when I felt I couldn't turn to anyone else and I appreciate that more than u know. Ging, I hope u can find that same comfort. We're always here for you babe! Big :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> This is awful! Your post just made me cry. I am the most weepy, hormonal preggy I've met. :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> aww darling :hugs: you need a good comedy although i cry at these too lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I wonder if I should watch the Notebook and get it all out of the way. :haha: Like you, I cry at comedies... it turns into, "Why did he do that? That's (gasp) not (double gasp) funny! (bawling)" :haha:Click to expand...

iv been crying at adverts (commercials) and my daughters now look at me just incase im crying haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

FOR THE GENERAL PMA! I have photos of......

Holly's complete wedding attire:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: She loved her shoes!! She did the ankle circling in admiration thing when she was trying them on, pouting and being FancyHollyTryingOnShoesPants :awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: Honestly I don't know where she gets such airs and graces from :shrug:

My coat and shoes and fluffy scarf and tiara

FOR TOMORROW!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> FOR THE GENERAL PMA! I have photos of......
> 
> Holly's complete wedding attire:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: She loved her shoes!! She did the ankle circling in admiration thing when she was trying them on, pouting and being FancyHollyTryingOnShoesPants :awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: Honestly I don't know where she gets such airs and graces from :shrug:
> 
> My coat and shoes and fluffy scarf and tiara
> 
> FOR TOMORROW!

:happydance::yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> FOR THE GENERAL PMA! I have photos of......
> 
> Holly's complete wedding attire:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: She loved her shoes!! She did the ankle circling in admiration thing when she was trying them on, pouting and being FancyHollyTryingOnShoesPants :awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: Honestly I don't know where she gets such airs and graces from :shrug:
> 
> My coat and shoes and fluffy scarf and tiara
> 
> FOR TOMORROW!

ohh i cant wait! i have college in the morning so i will have to wait :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Well I have bad news :cry:
> 
> I'm leaving TTC WTT and every other possibility of trying to conceive seeing as you have to be in a relationship to have a baby, so needless to say valentines this year sucks.. I'll be lurking/catching up with everyone but its going to be a little hard for me at the moment and i'd rather not explain what happened...
> 
> Holly - sorry to hear about your spotting i really really hope its just early pregnancy spotting :hugs:
> 
> Oh Ginge:hugs: Promise you won't sign off BnB?( But I understand you may need time to sort things out) I'm not ttc or wtt at the moment either:flower: I'm just a free electron-we can be free random Turtle electrons together?!:shrug:
> Unfortunately it's more than early spotting so I think 'tis time to forget and move on, but for you, that sounds VERY SAD:hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I concur! I haven't had much time to be on today, but every time I steal away for a sec I come across sad posts. We would really miss u if you left Ging! take some time to sort things out, but pls know that u have a soft place to fall on this thread. Looking back over the past few months, I have reallized that you guys have always been there when I felt I couldn't turn to anyone else and I appreciate that more than u know. Ging, I hope u can find that same comfort. We're always here for you babe! Big :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> This is awful! Your post just made me cry. I am the most weepy, hormonal preggy I've met. :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> aww darling :hugs: you need a good comedy although i cry at these too lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I wonder if I should watch the Notebook and get it all out of the way. :haha: Like you, I cry at comedies... it turns into, "Why did he do that? That's (gasp) not (double gasp) funny! (bawling)" :haha:Click to expand...

I've never seen the Notebook...obviously a tearjerker?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE-DOoBEE-DOO!!!
> 
> I think we need you to bring out the big guns.....the time has come for dancing cat yet again...we need some :rofl:
> 
> Can you do the honours please???? :flower:
> 
> I go to Holly's visitor page now whenever I need the dancing kitty. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Come along all! Dat cat is tops for Boogie Woogie\\:D/


----------



## mummyApril

right everyone i am off to bed now as i have to be up early tomoro :( had a lovely chat with you all speak to you tomoro lots love xx


----------



## kit_cat

N'night April..have some quality sleepytime :sleep::kiss:


----------



## emandi

Hellooo lovelies :flower:! 
Holly, I am sorry things are not working out for you.:hugs: It's so unfair. I must agree you are such a strong person and coping so well. Don't think I would. So sad. Thinking of you my love.:hugs:
Ginge, hope you sort all your problems soon. Glad you are not leaving us.:hugs:
Molly, glad you managed to rearrange your appointment.:thumbup: I wonder what surprise your DH has for you ... :happydance:
April, lovely little bump you have there :flower:.
Kit, only one full day to go, solo exciting :happydance:.:hugs:
Jaynie my dear, hope Adam is realising things he should and is ready for some major changes :grr:.
Sarachka, hope all goes according to your plan and you catch that eggie this time :thumbup:.


----------



## Sarachka

Holly! Tha k you! I live you! Address pm
In the mornig. Gearing up for operation egg catch right now. OH is in bathroom. Preseed inserted. Sarachka signing off. Guten nacht!!


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo, on the 'on topic' subjects, which frankly I am sulking with:sulk:
> 
> My bloods are at 730, which is pants for 4 days later, plus I'm bleeding, so:shrug: BUT MIRACLES OF MIRACLES! My bitchz gyn _phoned me _this evening!:shock: She loves me after all:hugs: Or maybe she's alone on St Valentines:haha:
> 
> Anyway- I need a scan pretty soon to see if it's in da uterus or not, and my gyn ACTUALLY SAID "well be careful because some women have heavy bleeding and a slow to evolve hcg in a healthy pregnancy":wacko: Bear in mind this is a woman who usually disses me straight away. So tonight I did the dissing, and she agreed that this blighter ain't gonna make it, but I appreciated the effort she made to 'be nice for me' for once :awww
> 
> 
> :tease:
> 
> Oh poo sticks. I really was hoping for better news. *pout* See you over there claiming to be all "to terms" with it all and I'm feeling quite upset about it all. Have I even the right? :shrug:
> 
> When is your scan? Have you set it yet?
> 
> I'm glad that she was indeed nice to you... you deserve it. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You know Molly I cried every tear out of my little self on Thursday night, I know a good hcg when I see one, and it hadn't felt right from the start, the lack of symptoms thing and late (for me) BFP, then the suspiciously slow Digi's, but I was willing to suspend belief and believe the wisdom of my dear friends:hugs: But NEXT TIME I will be wanting DEM SORE BOOBIES :holly: DAT VOMITO FOOD:sick: and DAT :baby: IN TUM TUM and I will believe only Da Gospel of da HOLLYMONKEYPANTS herself!:bodyb:
> 
> I've had lots of time and thoughts to get through it, you are feeling it raw:hugs: Thanks so much for feeling the sadness for me, then I have less for myself:flower: Shit happens, and there is far bigger shit that _could_ happen, so I count my blessings[-o&lt; Mind you I'd rather it were not an ectopic thankyou very much, I guess Wednesday I'll get a scan, they'd already closed when I called tonight:shrug:Click to expand...

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Holly! Tha k you! I live you! Address pm
> In the mornig. Gearing up for operation egg catch right now. OH is in bathroom. Preseed inserted. Sarachka signing off. Guten nacht!!

Happy humping SARACHKA!! :sex: G'night!


----------



## kit_cat

Time for bed for me now...:sleep:

Night night all, sleep well everyone :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Kit and YES! Watch The Notebook!!


----------



## Mollykins

To everyone else... OH is up and the house is all avuzz now so I will sign off for now and come back when you all are sleeping peaceful in your beds to stalk an empty thread.


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo Molly..be sure to post what your surprise is please :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hellooo lovelies :flower:!
> Holly, I am sorry things are not working out for you.:hugs: It's so unfair. I must agree you are such a strong person and coping so well. Don't think I would. So sad. Thinking of you my love.:hugs:
> Ginge, hope you sort all your problems soon. Glad you are not leaving us.:hugs:
> Molly, glad you managed to rearrange your appointment.:thumbup: I wonder what surprise your DH has for you ... :happydance:
> April, lovely little bump you have there :flower:.
> Kit, only one full day to go, solo exciting :happydance:.:hugs:
> Jaynie my dear, hope Adam is realising things he should and is ready for some major changes :grr:.
> Sarachka, hope all goes according to your plan and you catch that eggie this time :thumbup:.

Thanks Emandi:hugs: I'm not strong at all! The day I got my blood results I spent the night crying, you know, that gasping for breath crying, when your sadness just knows no bounds? But it did me alot of good, I could affront my bitch gyn on the phone all calm and telling her what I think of the situation:haha: I make light of it but yes it's shitty, but my precious Holly knows nothing of my pain, and has MONKEY! That is the important thing today! And I feel that nature did it for the best:hugs:
And you? Are you full of Valentine's optimism?:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly! Tha k you! I live you! Address pm
> In the mornig. Gearing up for operation egg catch right now. OH is in bathroom. Preseed inserted. Sarachka signing off. Guten nacht!!

Roger. GO GO GO. Legs up after. Over and Out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sleep tight all:kiss::kiss::kiss: me bed Monkey bed:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Well, I got my surprise... funny story behind it too.


----------



## Mollykins

I'll tell you his dream plan; what he tried to do... 

He ordered 100 flowers from ProFlowers.com with a card that reads, "I love you more than 100 flowers delivered to you on Valentine's Day. I hope our love lasts forever." Aww! :cry:

What really happened....

ProFlowers.com delivered 25 flowers in a box that was upside down and the flowers are crushed because of it. Most of the flowers are moldy as well. He is so upset. The card came out just fine... :hugs2: I've tried to tell him that it's the thought that counts and I love it but he's still upset about it.


----------



## Sarachka

BETHANY, my beloved, my oldest (since _October_!) and dearest BNB friend, the one who brought my into the turtle fold. I hate to think of you sad and crying. But the main thing is you bought me gifts err that you know we are all here for you and we love you, like, LOADS!

I am concerned though, your beautiful daughter Hollinka sent me a REAL EMAIL saying she is worried about you, her darling mother, as you appear to have lost it a little bit, and she enclosed a photo of you taken at dinner tonight:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey13.jpg

I can not stand to see you suffer, so in an effort to make you crack maybe even just the smallest of smiles, I bring you ....

*MUNKEY GALLEREH!*

Firstly, dem funneh munkehs!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey2.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey6.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey1.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey14.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tumblr_lgj5mk75tn1qam4hpo1_500.jpg

And now for da kyoooooot ones!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey9.png

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey7.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey4.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/monkey10.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

So my turtle lovers, as you can see I am up really late. I don't know why, I just can't sleep. Probs because I have done NOTHING all day, except a quick 45 mins whizz round Asda.

I hope you all had lovely valentines days. My lovely bunny MADE my card, using my craft supplies, how cute is that, here is his work of art:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/98071852.jpg

with a cute note written inside about what love is, with some little cartoon characters from stationery cute out and stuck in. It's so cute, and he really tried hard, which is the most important thing to me.

At about 4pm I did an OPK:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f277f4b5.jpg

POSITIVE! Right on schedule. Both lines are equal, just about the first certain positive I've had. We BDed at like 11:30pm, or whenever it was I covertly posted! Using pre-seed makes me feel like a junkie, squeezing it into the syringe, holding the syringe in my teeth while I whip my PJ bottoms down, etc. Not good! So hopefully that's done the job! We'll BD tomorrow and every single day until the end of time now.

MOLLY Your OH's plan sounds adorable, and to be honest I always find it cuter when things go a little wrong, and it REALLY is the thought that counts.

GINGE my dear I am sorry you're sad at the moment, but don't you dare leave us! 

JAYNIE I am glad you're posting more this evening, and I will FB stalk you if you're quiet on here anyway!

KITTY pleeeeeeeeeeease find out the gender on Wednesday (it is weds right?) we all need to know. It's not all about you, ya know!!! :haha: oh and I really hope Pepsi is OK, I wuv cats!! That's a horrible story about the guy who owned her first, what an arsewipe. I'll send him dog poo!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- That is quite possibly the sweetest thing ever for your OH to make you a card like that. :awww: And for you to get a positive opk on Valentine's day?! Perfection! 

I agree with you too, I love it when things go a little wrong. It's endearing, as I was saying to Kit a little bit ago... I love when they bumble and stumble. :cloud9:

Hope you had a great Valentine sweets. :hugs:

Also, that was an AWESOME post dedicated to Bethany. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello darlings!

I am home, finally! Just pulled in... our cruise ferry back to Seattle was canceled and we had to take a motor coach on a standard ferry... took about three times as long. High winds was what caused the delay...

Just glad to be home safe and all the furkids are home safe, too. 

We had a lovely time! Got several :sex: sessions in, so that's good! :D

I've kept up with everyone's posts. There's so much to say, so I will say nothing. Just hugs all around and know you're all in my heart. I love this thread so much!

I hope you all had a lovely Valentine's Day, and from those that shared it sounds like it was! :)

Catch y'all tomorrow. :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello My Valentines:flower:
> 
> I see many of you are absent tonight, smooching with your males I daresay:haha: I usually catch up before posting but since my mum and I shopped 'til we dropped today, and that along with miscarrying (we women like to multi-task) then I would rather post first, in case I :sleep: suddenly!
> 
> Soooooo WHAT A DAY!
> 
> A drama outweighing that of my mc occured in my life today, imagine that?:haha: We were in a busy shopping centre, happily shopping for my wedding clothes and accessories, when we notice that......:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:WE HAVE LOST MONKEY!!!! Holly's Monkey that she loves more than anything in THE WORLD (except her mother of course:smug:) It was _AWFUL_. So I tried to compose myself and fight off the tears, and thus began the longest running race around an indoor shopping centre I have done to date. Retraced all our steps, asked every shopkeeper, spied children accusingly to see if they had Monkey, asked for a tannoy announcement (which was refused:cry:) and then, in a last exhausted desperate bid we went to the Customer Services of a swanky department store where we'd been looking at bags I can't afford to buy, AND THERE HE WAS! MONKEY! SITTING ON THE EDGE OF AN EXECUTIVE DESK! I ran to him and swept him up in my arms and burst into tears and leapt with joy and hugged my mum; WE FOUND MONKEY! :wohoo: There were moments of hope, moments of black despair, but against all the odds WE FOUND MONKEY!

OMG im so glad you found MONKEY:thumbup::happydance:, this happened to my Reece with his ducky and we never found him:cry:we tried to get him a new one from the bear company who made him but they never replied:cry:we tried numerous other substitutes but none would do:nope:, he had survived many a throw from pushchairs and even trough a car window but this was his bitter end :cry:he remembers him now still:happydance:

Well lovelys hope you all well was'nt on really last night as i was very tired always am at moment:sleep:, i have MW today at 2.15pm hopefully hear HB:thumbup:have a great day everyone i will report laters :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning all im 12 weeks today! :D
no college after all have a little one off of school not well :( so will most likely be on this morning :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'll tell you his dream plan; what he tried to do...
> 
> He ordered 100 flowers from ProFlowers.com with a card that reads, "I love you more than 100 flowers delivered to you on Valentine's Day. I hope our love lasts forever." Aww! :cry:
> 
> What really happened....
> 
> ProFlowers.com delivered 25 flowers in a box that was upside down and the flowers are crushed because of it. Most of the flowers are moldy as well. He is so upset. The card came out just fine... :hugs2: I've tried to tell him that it's the thought that counts and I love it but he's still upset about it.

Awwww :awww:

I think that this will be remembered much more fondly over time than if the plan had gone perfectly. It _is_ the thought that counts so much more than the actual gift :flower:

How lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka....that was a beeeyoooootiful post for HollyMonkeypants :flower: Very kind and thoughtful :thumbup:

I love the card OH made for you...not that it really matters how it turned out but he made such a good job of it :thumbup: You're both perfectly matched in the creative stakes! 

Excellent OPK pic...definitely a "good to go" type positive and you've timed this part of your plan very well. The BDing every day "from now to eternity" bit might challenge you slightly (only slightly as it's you two:winkwink:)

As for finding out the sex of li'l bubba...I've left it in the hands of OH. Either way, I'll have pics tomorrow night to post (I hope) which we can have a guess at if OH opted for ignorance....tune in then....:winkwink:

EDIT..Oh yes, I'll PM you the original owner of Pepsi's address :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hello darlings!
> 
> I am home, finally! Just pulled in... our cruise ferry back to Seattle was canceled and we had to take a motor coach on a standard ferry... took about three times as long. High winds was what caused the delay...
> 
> Just glad to be home safe and all the furkids are home safe, too.
> 
> We had a lovely time! Got several :sex: sessions in, so that's good! :D
> 
> I've kept up with everyone's posts. There's so much to say, so I will say nothing. Just hugs all around and know you're all in my heart. I love this thread so much!
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely Valentine's Day, and from those that shared it sounds like it was! :)
> 
> Catch y'all tomorrow. :kiss:

:hi: Luna

So glad you had a great trip, I hope you enjoyed every minute :thumbup:

Also, sounds like a very "productive" trip...Mr Luna clearly kept his promise and did not let us down :winkwink:

Great to have you back....chat soon I hope :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: newmummy

Hope you're not too tired today m'love and look forward to hearing about your appointment later...sometime after 2.15 :thumbup:

Have a good day :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Good morning all im 12 weeks today! :D
> no college after all have a little one off of school not well :( so will most likely be on this morning :)

:yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

YAY!! for your little plum and being 12 weeks today!!!! It's a milestone for you and li'l bubba so hope you enjoy today :flower:

How come no college and what's the matter with LO?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone!! :flower:

Today I am working from home. I'm off to the dentist soon to complete the treatment I started a while ago. Hope that's it for a while.

How are all the turtletons doing today? Hope today is bright and breezy for you all and I'll catch up during the course of the day.

Lotsaluv and snugs :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all im 12 weeks today! :D
> no college after all have a little one off of school not well :( so will most likely be on this morning :)
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:
> 
> YAY!! for your little plum and being 12 weeks today!!!! It's a milestone for you and li'l bubba so hope you enjoy today :flower:
> 
> How come no college and what's the matter with LO?Click to expand...

thankyou thankyou thankyou :happydance:
LO has a chesty cough shes been sleepless she gets so down when she has no sleep, so a day off although bless her she has to come to primark with me as i need (actually need) some fat clothes lol :) 
hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## emandi

Not fair! Just lost the post and I was half way trough.:wacko:


----------



## emandi

Ok, let's try again.
Good morning to you turtles :flower:.
Kit, I hope Pepsi gets better soon, porridge little kitty :awww:. Grrr, meant poor little kitty (predictive text:wacko:). Do you feel nervous before your BIG day? (I do :haha:) Have a lovely and peaceful day :hugs:.
Newmummy, appointment today? Exciting! :happydance: Let us know how did it go.
April, hope your poor DD gets better and catches up with sleep. And you.:hugs: :happydance: for 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## emandi

... And :hi: crunchie, sarachka and Jaynie


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :nope: Poor Pepsi the cat isn't very well :( She's had a bit of a funny turn earlier tonight and she's very dazed and confused. To the vets I think as soon as possible. Mind you, what can you expect...she's 20!
> 
> Dh's Guismo (also black and white) died at 20:cry: He went very incontinent just before, and finally keeled over when one of our kittens biffed him:cry:Click to expand...

Funny we should be talking about this! My aunt's cat that I am here looking after has shown herself to be incontinent over the past couple of days and just today I opened the door for her and she darted under the table and weed. I don't know whether to phone them and let them know or what :shrug: she's eating and drinking and she has been going out some so she doesn't seem to ill :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Jaynie

Hope you're ok lovely :flower:

Re your Aunt's cat...it's probably something simple..maybe a wee infection or the like. I would let them know for sure.


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Hello darlings!
> 
> I am home, finally! Just pulled in... our cruise ferry back to Seattle was canceled and we had to take a motor coach on a standard ferry... took about three times as long. High winds was what caused the delay...
> 
> Just glad to be home safe and all the furkids are home safe, too.
> 
> We had a lovely time! Got several :sex: sessions in, so that's good! :D
> 
> I've kept up with everyone's posts. There's so much to say, so I will say nothing. Just hugs all around and know you're all in my heart. I love this thread so much!
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely Valentine's Day, and from those that shared it sounds like it was! :)
> 
> Catch y'all tomorrow. :kiss:

:hi: Luna! Glad you are all home safe :thumbup: and that you had a lovely trip! I am glad that you all achieved spermination and the fact that I have stepped down should improve your odds too :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...how are you m'love? 

Are things settling down with you and Adam? I hope that you're happy with your decision to take a break right now...you know what's best for you :hugs:

Is there any new on the house? Has all the repair work been done?


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit! Thanks - she's ols and they know she on her way out! She's not as young as she used to be! I spoke to my Mum and we have decided that I should watch her today and then if it's the same - let them know. It's not like I could go to the Vets today with Adam working anyway so telling them when there is no solution might not be too wise while they are on holiday. You are such a :tease: with this :yellow: :pink: :blue:???? :shrug: stuff!

Sarachka your valentines sounds lovely, my OH didn't have me a card but I hadn't got him one being that since Thursday we had fallen out I just wasn't too inspired :shrug: :shrug:... 

:hi: Emandi nice to see you :hugs: I hope that you are pregnant as we speak :thumbup:. Adam is ok now but he thinks that I must be able to just turn it on and off. I have never felt ready to TTC with anyone else and the fact that he made light of my decision, efforts, stress, thought that goes into it means I now want to have a break. His life is just so easy I always compromise something and I am not going to on this :nope:

HollyLogicalStrongPants. :hugs: for you my love. I hope you are still throwing yourself in to the wedding plans etc etc and I am loving your logic about this, I always think that about MC that mother nature is telling us something... I am sorry that you are suffering this though :kiss:

April - I hope your DD gets better and i'm sure that she would rather be at primark than school :haha:

Molly :D :hi: :haha: for your OH bumbling over Valentines it sounds truly adorable and I agree with the others that it is the thought that counts! 

Ginge - I am glad you are staying my love and I too am not TTC WTT or NTNP at the minute and I am staying too :D 

Me? I hear you ask! How am I? I'm good, I am like Holly and I am at peace with my decision, I want to TTC with a more supportive OH and he knows this now, when we do it will be all like with him involved with my Ov testing and temp and stuff at least he has to take his tablets off his own back. Anyway, he took them last night and I do think that he's now on a one man mission to prove something to me. I'm waiting on my knitting book that should arrive today impatiently because I need to go to the shops for provisions and a magazine to read. I have decided to concentrate on personal ventures for the rest of this week to get over the weekend that was so emotional :cry: so in my efforts I have recorded Teen Mom, ordered my knitting book and plan on buying me a magazine later (I haven't had one for ages)... I will be ok, I am feeling positive today :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit - see my post above... The house looks good, we seen it the other day and we think that it will be ready for the middle of next month so that will be good... We'll get in the house and then you will all be about ready to pop when I am looking at getting a :bfp: I start TTC again in May (ish) I reckon I will NTNP on the sly with Adam because he said he felt 'pressured' so I might just try that...


----------



## kit_cat

Ohhhhhh, I am officially the most tired person in the world today! 'Tis true I tell you! 

It seems like I hit 19-20 weeks and can no longer keep my eyes open during the day without the assistance of matchsticks :nope: Surely this is not it until 40weeks???? :shock:

On an upbeat note....I feel the li'l bubba practicing kung foo fighting in there :ninja::happydance: It reassures me that I actually am pregnant and didn't just get a bit fatter and haven't imagined this whole thing :haha:
Hope Bobby doesn't come out of the shower :shock: (sorry if that reference is too old and random :blush:)

It's lunch time but I'm just too tired to eat anything..now that is truly shocking for me!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I'll have FB chat open most of the day today if you fancy a chin wag. I'm TRYING to power through a load of web work but distractions are always welcome :)


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Ohhhhhh, I am officially the most tired person in the world today! 'Tis true I tell you!
> 
> It seems like I hit 19-20 weeks and can no longer keep my eyes open during the day without the assistance of matchsticks :nope: Surely this is not it until 40weeks???? :shock:
> 
> On an upbeat note....I feel the li'l bubba practicing kung foo fighting in there :ninja::happydance: It reassures me that I actually am pregnant and didn't just get a bit fatter and haven't imagined this whole thing :haha:
> Hope Bobby doesn't come out of the shower :shock: (sorry if that reference is too old and random :blush:)
> 
> It's lunch time but I'm just too tired to eat anything..now that is truly shocking for me!

:aww: Kit :hugs: you must eat something! Your kung fu bubba needs it! I thought you meant chocolate matchsticks for a minute then! That you use them to stay awake. 

:mail: :mail: is here! My book :cloud9: look out Holly - your gift is a glimmer in my eye at the minute! It's a good book, I chose well I can't cast on in fact I can only remember the very basic stich that is the first in my book for absolute beginners :haha: I am very excited to get to it. Going to do some test squares though so I can actually accomplish something when I knit a proper project - I suspect that I will like it because I have never forgotten the stitch.


----------



## firstbaby25

https://direct.hobbycraft.co.uk/products-Knitted-Nursery_340651.htm

Perfect forum fun! :happydance: That's next on my list of books to buy about knitting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I still haven't caught up yet, only on the MONKEY POST from Sarachka!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

But my mum's leaving in 3hrs so I'll have all the time in the world to catch up:cry:

THE GOOD NEWS after a scan today;

It's In UTERO! I was worried about an ectopic. Measuring at 4 weeks so it clearly gave up before it even began:shrug: 

I'm bleeding a bit more, still no cramping though but I'm sure it will come.

I spent 190&#8364; on a bag today:oops:

I'm reassuring myself with the fact that both my shoes and dress cost 25.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I will use the bag for life after the wedding, it's a really classic bag and good quality. Justifications, justifications. DO NOT TELL MY DH pleeeeeease:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

*You deserve that bag!!!!!*


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly - if you are going to tell us such details you should realise that a phot of this very expensive bag is in order :shock: is it a beautiful one? A make? I hope that you love it and it brings it you great joy :flower: you deserve something like that - a selfish kind of 'it's mine' impulse buy... Bet that bag makes you feel special...


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi everyone! I had a lovely day yesterday, DH did a wonderful job of smothering me with love :cloud9:

How is everyone? Hollymonkey just wanted to say you are amazing :hugs:

Kit, new avatar very cool! :coolio: and whenever i see newbie doobie doo, it makes me smile, and of course i sing that in my head! :haha:

hey moll my doll

Jaynie pooh love you lots! Glad things are getting back to normal for you :hugs:

Ging, glad you're not leaving! :dance:

April, u have a plum today :yipee: so pretty

hi emandi, glad to see u on dearie! :hi:

sarah, rachel, luna, new mummy :wave: I think that's everyone?


----------



## emandi

Holly :flower:, pic of the bag, please? Good for you a bit of retail therapy :thumbup:.
About the scan, so sorry it was all confirmed. Good thing (not exactly) was that you were ready for the news. And YOU ARE strong. I admire you my dear :hugs:.
About mc, you may not necessarily have much cramping. All I had was very short cramping ( I think under 5min), lots of bleeding, as I was a bit further in pregnancy. Hope you will not suffer too much. :hugs:
Talking about mc, today would have been my due date :cry:.

Be stong my lovely and enjoy your little Holly. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi :hugs: today my love. I had no idea!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I still haven't caught up yet, only on the MONKEY POST from Sarachka!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But my mum's leaving in 3hrs so I'll have all the time in the world to catch up:cry:
> 
> THE GOOD NEWS after a scan today;
> 
> It's In UTERO! I was worried about an ectopic. Measuring at 4 weeks so it clearly gave up before it even began:shrug:
> 
> I'm bleeding a bit more, still no cramping though but I'm sure it will come.
> 
> I spent 190 on a bag today:oops:
> 
> I'm reassuring myself with the fact that both my shoes and dress cost 25.

Ahh, so sorry mum is off today :(...but we are here!!!!! :hugs:

It's not the news we wanted to hear about your scan but it's a relief that you won't be faced with the complications of ectopic. This stage won't last long my love (I hope)..I was 6-7 weeks when my mc happened and the physical side was over in around a week. 

Puleeeeeeeeese post a pic of this bag...I am salivating at the very thought :cloud9: No question...the bag HAD to be yours, you have more than earned a splurge :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, pic of the bag, please? Good for you a bit of retail therapy :thumbup:.
> About the scan, so sorry it was all confirmed. Good thing (not exactly) was that you were ready for the news. And YOU ARE strong. I admire you my dear :hugs:.
> About mc, you may not necessarily have much cramping. All I had was very short cramping ( I think under 5min), lots of bleeding, as I was a bit further in pregnancy. Hope you will not suffer too much. :hugs:
> Talking about mc, today would have been my due date :cry:.
> 
> Be stong my lovely and enjoy your little Holly. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Ah emandi...so sorry today has such a sad meaning for you. Big :hugs: from me to you :kiss:

Hope you're ok.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly - if you are going to tell us such details you should realise that a phot of this very expensive bag is in order :shock: is it a beautiful one? A make? I hope that you love it and it brings it you great joy :flower: you deserve something like that - a selfish kind of 'it's mine' impulse buy... Bet that bag makes you feel special...

It's a Longchamp one, but very plain so I'll be able to use it all the time either with smart clothes or with jeans, and is a kind of creamy pinky beige colour so very summery too. I've got loads of pics but I'll put them up tonight when my mum's left...and practical size for my book and a bits of junk, without being huge. And a shoulder strap format which I like for the 'hands free' ness of it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, pic of the bag, please? Good for you a bit of retail therapy :thumbup:.
> About the scan, so sorry it was all confirmed. Good thing (not exactly) was that you were ready for the news. And YOU ARE strong. I admire you my dear :hugs:.
> About mc, you may not necessarily have much cramping. All I had was very short cramping ( I think under 5min), lots of bleeding, as I was a bit further in pregnancy. Hope you will not suffer too much. :hugs:
> Talking about mc, today would have been my due date :cry:.
> 
> Be stong my lovely and enjoy your little Holly. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Wow I'm so happy to read that!! With my last one it was sooo painful but then they had given me cytotec to bring on contractions. It would be nice if this one was just like a regular period- since it stopped at 4 weeks there's no reason it shouldn't be I guess:shrug: but I could deffo do without the pain I had last time, I passed out with the pain!

EDIT: not the bit about your due date of course when I wrote 'I'm happy to read that' ! Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

Ive been offline for so long and feel like ive missed soo much!, So whos else is up the duff now then? :D

Im 5dpo on Cycle Number 37 & I know we BDed exactly on time, wish me luck!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'll tell you his dream plan; what he tried to do...
> 
> He ordered 100 flowers from ProFlowers.com with a card that reads, "I love you more than 100 flowers delivered to you on Valentine's Day. I hope our love lasts forever." Aww! :cry:
> 
> What really happened....
> 
> ProFlowers.com delivered 25 flowers in a box that was upside down and the flowers are crushed because of it. Most of the flowers are moldy as well. He is so upset. The card came out just fine... :hugs2: I've tried to tell him that it's the thought that counts and I love it but he's still upset about it.
> 
> Awwww :awww:
> 
> I think that this will be remembered much more fondly over time than if the plan had gone perfectly. It _is_ the thought that counts so much more than the actual gift :flower:
> 
> How lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

I felt the same way in regards to it being more memorable. He said that he's also upset because it's the first really romantic thing he's done since Christmas... I don't remember anything overtly romantic about Christmas. :blush: Not that I would tell him that! :haha: 

ONE MORE DAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG my gyn loves me:happydance: She just phoned to see how I was:awww:
It must have been one of her new year resolutions, 'be nice to the English woman' :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

:hugs: Holly, and i cant wait to see this bag and all the other photos! I had a dream that i couldnt find my knitting needles, which i dont even own lol and i had to knit and was getting very frustrated (they were pink too lol) i think il blame this dream on Jaynie and Holly talking knitting! haha x


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for the kung foo baby Kit! I can't wait for that.


----------



## mummyApril

:hugs: emandi thinking of you today x


----------



## Mollykins

April! PLUM!!! :awww:

Holly- I'm very happy for you that it's in utero and not in a more complicated spot... reassures me that you are going to pull a Kit and Trin and get preggy with a sticky bean next cycle. :hugs2: Oh and Bag pic! Bag pic! :dance:

Morning Newbie!


----------



## mummyApril

my house is sooo cold today :(


----------



## mummyApril

i dont want to jinx it but... no sickness yesterday and none today :) (so far lol)


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly - if you are going to tell us such details you should realise that a phot of this very expensive bag is in order :shock: is it a beautiful one? A make? I hope that you love it and it brings it you great joy :flower: you deserve something like that - a selfish kind of 'it's mine' impulse buy... Bet that bag makes you feel special...
> 
> It's a Longchamp one, but very plain so I'll be able to use it all the time either with smart clothes or with jeans, and is a kind of creamy pinky beige colour so very summery too. I've got loads of pics but I'll put them up tonight when my mum's left...and practical size for my book and a bits of junk, without being huge. And a shoulder strap format which I like for the 'hands free' ness of it.Click to expand...

I realised just that I used the word selfish :shock: I didn't mean that - I just meant I am glad you are thinking about you, if just as a sideline to your delicious daughter :flower: sounds yummy if I do say so myself... I can knit you a bag soon :winkwink:... I only have long shoulder straps i'm not naturally the girliest of girls (I can't commit to a 10 min make up session) so I don't want to faff with bags although every girl needs a bag!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> :hugs: Holly, and i cant wait to see this bag and all the other photos! I had a dream that i couldnt find my knitting needles, which i dont even own lol and i had to knit and was getting very frustrated (they were pink too lol) i think il blame this dream on Jaynie and Holly talking knitting! haha x

:rofl: how funny. I have yet to have a turtle dream but like I said I don't dream much, it's a shame I am sure I would have the lovliest turtle dreams :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- I'm sorry this day is so sad for you. Big :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Holly, and i cant wait to see this bag and all the other photos! I had a dream that i couldnt find my knitting needles, which i dont even own lol and i had to knit and was getting very frustrated (they were pink too lol) i think il blame this dream on Jaynie and Holly talking knitting! haha x
> 
> :rofl: how funny. I have yet to have a turtle dream but like I said I don't dream much, it's a shame I am sure I would have the lovliest turtle dreams :flower:Click to expand...

I woke up wanting to buy the pink knitting needles lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i dont want to jinx it but... no sickness yesterday and none today :) (so far lol)

I took it. :sick: I had been just fine for days and days and then yesterday BAM! Nauseous like no other and then a headache to tie off the end of the day that I ended up taking something for because it was entering migraine stage and NOTHING was helping and I couldn't sleep (am I whining enough then? :haha:) and this morning... nauseous again. :dohh: I can still feel a ghost of a headache lingering as well. :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie! Hi and thanks for your well wishes. I am glad that your valentines day was special this marks a bit of a turnaround in your house too, no? I am not prying just simply pleased if my suspicions are correct :happydance: 

:hi: Molly! I am glad that you laugh in your house or at least smile it truly is the best medicine. Adam always tries to make me laugh when he's creeping... :haha: he was trying to barter for my friendship last night 'if I do this will you be my friend... He's booked us a massage for Friday too!

Holly :hi: sorry that your Mum has to leave you :flower: I am in awe at your strength in this! There are no words, as Luna said before... You will be ok and Molly is right about being fertile after it all plus I was gonna suggest (I know it may seem awful) but perhaps DH won't be so rigid with the deadline? It seems so cruel now to uphold it.

:hi: everyone else... What are we all up to tonight? I am going to my nana's for dinner and then we are going to hobbycraft so I can pick up equiment for project one in my awesome book! Then we are coming back to my aunt's where we are until Friday... The house should be ready real soon and when we go 'home' to Adam's mum's they are away for a week... So in real terms we don't have long at all living with other people :dance: :happydance:. NOT that that would matter at the moment my cousin is driving me batty. :tease: :fool: he lies to your face, has people in all the time when he's obviously not supposed to (why would I be here? :dohh:)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i dont want to jinx it but... no sickness yesterday and none today :) (so far lol)
> 
> I took it. :sick: I had been just fine for days and days and then yesterday BAM! Nauseous like no other and then a headache to tie off the end of the day that I ended up taking something for because it was entering migraine stage and NOTHING was helping and I couldn't sleep (am I whining enough then? :haha:) and this morning... nauseous again. :dohh: I can still feel a ghost of a headache lingering as well. :nope:Click to expand...

thankyou for taking it :) iv had it far too long its your turn lol no seriously i hope you feel better soon and i had that headache almost migraine the other day and had to take something poor Molly :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok, wedding things in no particular order...New make up; my shoes; Holly's shoes; Holly's dress, cardi and tights; and my gestational sac!! Shoes from Zara 25 euros!! They were cheaper than Holly's!!
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









014.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4









013.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









011.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

More wedding things- The Bag (it looks very plain for so much money but in real life it's beautiful leather and really nicely finished and just classic) Cream coat from Zara, feather scarf from Zara, heart pendant for my silver chain (not real diamond!) 'diamond' tiara for the evening and pearly head band for the day time....both from Accesorize. I'll be holding flowers for the wedding but the bag I'll need when we go to the posh restaurant in the evening. And it's not a silly fancypants bag I'll never use again, I'll use it all the time after the wedding. (As you can see I'm still justifying the price to myself!!!)
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 1









012.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok, wedding things in no particular order...New make up; my shoes; Holly's shoes; Holly's dress, cardi and tights; and my gestational sac!! Shoes from Zara 25 euros!! They were cheaper than Holly's!!

you have amassed quite a lovely collection my dear! :happydance: interesting how u casually slide the other pic in there too :-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok, wedding things in no particular order...New make up; my shoes; Holly's shoes; Holly's dress, cardi and tights; and my gestational sac!! Shoes from Zara 25 euros!! They were cheaper than Holly's!!
> 
> you have amassed quite a lovely collection my dear! :happydance: interesting how u casually slide the other pic in there too :-=Click to expand...

yes a failed gestational sac does look a bit odd alongside my 'wedding things' :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

who wants to make me dinner?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so excited about 2 things:

1- Kit's scan tomorrow:wohoo:
2- Jaynie learning to knit :wohoo:

My mum's just left and I've put LO to bed, so it's very quiet. I'm going to do a bit of housework so that tomorrow I can just do lovely things like write my wedding invitations:cloud9:
And since I'm on my own you never know when the MIL might drop in unexpectedly, wouldn't want her to think I was messy as soon as dh's back is turned:blush:

Irony of ironies my first ms has happened today- I must have reached my hcg resistance threshold of about 1000 iu:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> who wants to make me dinner?!

Do you like courgette gratin?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooooo *Newbie* isn't your chart looking boooootiful?!:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

*HOLLICHKA* I love all the pretty stuff!!! It's all so white and pure and classic and 'zakka' looking. want!!

*JAYNOCHKA* Lovely chatting with you on facebook, can't wait to see what you bought from HobbyCraft

*As for me, I've got mittleschmerz. Hope last night's 11:30pm egg and spoon race did the trick, but we'll pin the tail on the donkey tonight again. I like euphemisms today. I'm going to have to pop some cocodamol though, my back is KILLING ME!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> who wants to make me dinner?!
> 
> Do you like courgette gratin?:shrug:Click to expand...

I'll eat anything me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The good thing is that the doc said from the scan that my ovaries are fine- I had a touch of Jaynie-itis recently when I had to pluck a villain hair from under my chin and thought maybe I have PCOS:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...your pics are great and all your wedding stuff looks beautiful :flower: What will you be dressing OH in?

I do love your bag..it is simple and classic which means that it definitely is a worthy investment :thumbup: 

Crucial question...and maybe you don't want to tell but what will you do with your hair for the big day? Up?? Down?? Curled?? Straight?? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I've just got finished working on a 'save the date' website for my cousin's upcoming wedding in July. Here's a screen shot of it, but I've protected their modesty. After all, no one wants to admit to being related to me!
 



Attached Files:







cap.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> who wants to make me dinner?!

OH is making quorn escalopes and salad with a few cheeky chips...can I interest you? :shrug:


----------



## poas

Holly, I really admire how strong you are being,and think your wedding things look lovely :)
I JUST finished eating steak,salad and....courgette gratin!!!
My mil made it all the time when we visited her and fil,they live nr Montpelier so in the summer their garden is bursting with lovely tomatoes and courgettes :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *HOLLICHKA* I love all the pretty stuff!!! It's all so white and pure and classic and 'zakka' looking. want!!
> 
> *JAYNOCHKA* Lovely chatting with you on facebook, can't wait to see what you bought from HobbyCraft
> 
> *As for me, I've got mittleschmerz. Hope last night's 11:30pm egg and spoon race did the trick, but we'll pin the tail on the donkey tonight again. I like euphemisms today. I'm going to have to pop some cocodamol though, my back is KILLING ME!!!*

Thanks, I have tried to only buy things I'll find a use for post wedding, although I guess I won't be wearing a tiara much after the big day:haha: Holly can have it in her fancy dress box when she's a bit older:kiss: I can't find my ivory lacy underwear anywhere though:shrug: I bought it in the summer and can't remember where I stowed it:dohh: Will go and tip out my wardrobe while my courgettes are gratinating......


----------



## Sarachka

OH Yeah KITTEH!!! Jaynie and I were talking today about how terribly selfish it would be if you didn't find out the gender tomorrow. It's not all about you and OH you know! There's about 15 of us crazy ladies dying to know what team you're on!!!

I am joking my darling, you do what's best for you and OH ... just don't expect me to talk to you if you don't!  :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm so excited about 2 things:
> 
> 1- Kit's scan tomorrow:wohoo:
> 2- Jaynie learning to knit :wohoo:
> 
> My mum's just left and I've put LO to bed, so it's very quiet. I'm going to do a bit of housework so that tomorrow I can just do lovely things like write my wedding invitations:cloud9:
> And since I'm on my own you never know when the MIL might drop in unexpectedly, wouldn't want her to think I was messy as soon as dh's back is turned:blush:
> 
> Irony of ironies my first ms has happened today- I must have reached my hcg resistance threshold of about 1000 iu:haha:

Thanks Holly for being excited for me :hugs: I'm a tad anxious about it myself but trying not to be silly. Ah yes, OH announced earlier that he has decided we WILL NOT be finding out the sex of the baby :shock:...I'm happy enough about it really but I'll still be expecting some nubbing from y'all :thumbup:

Yay for the therapeutic act that is writing wedding invitations :flower: Enjoy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Holly, I really admire how strong you are being,and think your wedding things look lovely :)
> I JUST finished eating steak,salad and....courgette gratin!!!
> My mil made it all the time when we visited her and fil,they live nr Montpelier so in the summer their garden is bursting with lovely tomatoes and courgettes :)

Yay for courgette gratin. That's funny I was just thinking I should have some steak, since I'll be losing lots of blood I'll need the iron! :bodyb: 
One of my friends has just moved to Montpellier, I'll go and visit her sometime, I haven't ever been there. Are your mil and fil French? Or ex-pats?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Thanks Holly for being excited for me :hugs: I'm a tad anxious about it myself but trying not to be silly. Ah yes, OH announced earlier that he has decided we WILL NOT be finding out the sex of the baby :shock:...I'm happy enough about it really but I'll still be expecting some nubbing from y'all :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for the therapeutic act that is writing wedding invitations :flower: Enjoy!

*WHAT?!?!? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

Finding out the gender = more presents!!

*


----------



## Sarachka

hey we haven't heard from Addie for a while, I hope that doesn't mean something awful


----------



## Mollykins

First all, please bear with me. My internet and cable company decided to do some type of update of their system and shut down everything and now I have to go through a 30 minute activation process to help set my existing equipment up with the new features... or whatever. Anyway- I'm not tech savvy so this may take a while. :dohh: 

Holly- I adore all that you have bought for the wedding. So cute, classy, and chic. :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> The good thing is that the doc said from the scan that my ovaries are fine- I had a touch of Jaynie-itis recently when I had to pluck a villain hair from under my chin and thought maybe I have PCOS:wacko:

You don't have PCOS silly..but maybe you do have hypothyroidism :shock::winkwink:

A chinnigan hair is not an unexpected treasure but the day before yesterday I plucked a 3-4 inch long white hair from the base of my back!! :shrug: Now I'm clearly suffering from some condition or other...*Jaynie*....diagnose me please :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> Good morning all im 12 weeks today! :D
> no college after all have a little one off of school not well :( so will most likely be on this morning :)

*April, thats ace that you have a plum i remember been a plum not that long ago!!You hopefully feel less panicky now,oh and hope LO feels better soon i know how she feels i had that the week before Xmas it was poop with no sleep *



kit_cat said:
 

> :wave: newmummy
> 
> Hope you're not too tired today m'love and look forward to hearing about your appointment later...sometime after 2.15 :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good day :hugs:


Thanks Kit .....well everything was fine thought we would get to litsten to Lo HB but:nope:so was a bit:cry:about that MW said they dont until next one at 28wks :shrug:thats bloody ages away feel a little abandoned like out on a limb going it alone now:cry:all she did was urine,BP thats it asked if i was ok etc 10 mins waste of time:wacko:




mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all im 12 weeks today! :D
> no college after all have a little one off of school not well :( so will most likely be on this morning :)
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:
> 
> YAY!! for your little plum and being 12 weeks today!!!! It's a milestone for you and li'l bubba so hope you enjoy today :flower:
> 
> How come no college and what's the matter with LO?Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou thankyou thankyou :happydance:
> LO has a chesty cough shes been sleepless she gets so down when she has no sleep, so a day off although bless her she has to come to primark with me as i need (actually need) some fat clothes lol :)
> hope you have a lovely day xxClick to expand...

[COLOR="Red"April how did fat clothes shopping go?? Thats where i headed at 12 weeks too lol primani for fat clothes lol!!:thumbup:[/COLOR][/SIZE]

[quote="HollyMonkey, post: 9189203"]And I will use the bag for lif
e after the wedding, it's a really classic bag and good quality. Justifications, justifications. DO NOT TELL MY DH pleeeeeease:flower:[/QUOTE]


Bethany bag sounds :cloud9:still catching up hopefully will come across your pics shortly:shrug:....i think you are so brave and i hope you don't suffer to much pain my lovely :kiss::hugs:




newbie_ttc said:


> Hi everyone! I had a lovely day yesterday, DH did a wonderful job of smothering me with love :cloud9:
> 
> How is everyone? Hollymonkey just wanted to say you are amazing :hugs:
> 
> Kit, new avatar very cool! :coolio: and whenever i see newbie doobie doo, it makes me smile, and of course i sing that in my head! :haha:
> 
> hey moll my doll
> 
> Jaynie pooh love you lots! Glad things are getting back to normal for you :hugs:
> 
> Ging, glad you're not leaving! :dance:
> 
> April, u have a plum today :yipee: so pretty
> 
> hi emandi, glad to see u on dearie! :hi:
> 
> sarah, rachel, luna, new mummy :wave: I think that's everyone?

Thankyou for remembering me :happydance:



emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, pic of the bag, please? Good for you a bit of retail therapy :thumbup:.
> About the scan, so sorry it was all confirmed. Good thing (not exactly) was that you were ready for the news. And YOU ARE strong. I admire you my dear :hugs:.
> About mc, you may not necessarily have much cramping. All I had was very short cramping ( I think under 5min), lots of bleeding, as I was a bit further in pregnancy. Hope you will not suffer too much. :hugs:
> Talking about mc, today would have been my due date :cry:.
> 
> Be stong my lovely and enjoy your little Holly. Thinking of you. :hugs:

:kiss::hugs:sorry for DD reminder Emandi thinking of you my lovely :hugs:



xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Ive been offline for so long and feel like ive missed soo much!, So whos else is up the duff now then? :D
> 
> Im 5dpo on Cycle Number 37 & I know we BDed exactly on time, wish me luck!

good luck miss zoie hope you sperminated that eggy:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...your pics are great and all your wedding stuff looks beautiful :flower: What will you be dressing OH in?
> 
> I do love your bag..it is simple and classic which means that it definitely is a worthy investment :thumbup:
> 
> Crucial question...and maybe you don't want to tell but what will you do with your hair for the big day? Up?? Down?? Curled?? Straight?? :shrug:

OH has a beige suit that he looks nice in, he wears it whenever we go to weddings, so why not to his own?:haha:

Hair up:thumbup: since I'm a fiddler with it otherwise, plus I think it looks more elegant and I have quite a nice nape and shoulder zone, though I say so myself:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Holly for being excited for me :hugs: I'm a tad anxious about it myself but trying not to be silly. Ah yes, OH announced earlier that he has decided we WILL NOT be finding out the sex of the baby :shock:...I'm happy enough about it really but I'll still be expecting some nubbing from y'all :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for the therapeutic act that is writing wedding invitations :flower: Enjoy!
> 
> *WHAT?!?!? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!
> 
> Finding out the gender = more presents!!
> 
> *Click to expand...

:haha:

I know, we are just making this baby about us...the cheek eh??

Hmm, regarding the more pressies, 'tis a good point well made Sarachka....:-k:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> hey we haven't heard from Addie for a while, I hope that doesn't mean something awful

I was thinking the same. Mulling over miscarriage you can't help but be grateful in some ways since I'm sure these things happen for a reason (in my case it wasn't due to chromosomal abnormality but because it wasn't Emily afterall who arrived to my egg first, but a horrible little brat boy sperm:shrug:) and the train of thought led me to think of Addie. Let's hope no news is good news:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh sorry newmummy that your appointment was "underwhelming"...it's rubbish that you were disappointed but you will still have your BIG scan in a few weeks of course! Will you be finding out if it's a girl orange or a boy orange?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> hey we haven't heard from Addie for a while, I hope that doesn't mean something awful
> 
> I was thinking the same. Mulling over miscarriage you can't help but be grateful in some ways since I'm sure these things happen for a reason (in my case it wasn't due to chromosomal abnormality but because it wasn't Emily afterall who arrived to my egg first, but a horrible little brat boy sperm:shrug:) and the train of thought led me to think of Addie. Let's hope no news is good news:flower:Click to expand...

Was just about to say I'd hoped radio silence from Addie meant she wasn't in a terrible state but had hopefully received some good news :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Stray hair during pregnancy. NORMAL, sadly. I had one, just as you described but on my chest! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooooo *Newbie* isn't your chart looking boooootiful?!:flower:

It is? :shrug: I stopped temping a few days ago. AF is due tomorrow and i think I will temp in the morning just to confrim what I already know... that she is arriving on schedule. i am ok this time tho, the last few months I have been very :cry: about not being preggo. 

At the restauraant last night our waiter was talking to the couple beside us about his two month old and i had no urge to cry, and i think i am even comfortable about talking to my cousin about her pregnancy now. I guess my sanity has been restored. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all im 12 weeks today! :D
> no college after all have a little one off of school not well :( so will most likely be on this morning :)
> 
> *April, thats ace that you have a plum i remember been a plum not that long ago!!You hopefully feel less panicky now,oh and hope LO feels better soon i know how she feels i had that the week before Xmas it was poop with no sleep *
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: newmummy
> 
> Hope you're not too tired today m'love and look forward to hearing about your appointment later...sometime after 2.15 :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good day :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Kit .....well everything was fine thought we would get to litsten to Lo HB but:nope:so was a bit:cry:about that MW said they dont until next one at 28wks :shrug:thats bloody ages away feel a little abandoned like out on a limb going it alone now:cry:all she did was urine,BP thats it asked if i was ok etc 10 mins waste of time:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all im 12 weeks today! :D
> no college after all have a little one off of school not well :( so will most likely be on this morning :)Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:
> 
> YAY!! for your little plum and being 12 weeks today!!!! It's a milestone for you and li'l bubba so hope you enjoy today :flower:
> 
> How come no college and what's the matter with LO?Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou thankyou thankyou :happydance:
> LO has a chesty cough shes been sleepless she gets so down when she has no sleep, so a day off although bless her she has to come to primark with me as i need (actually need) some fat clothes lol :)
> hope you have a lovely day xxClick to expand...
> 
> [COLOR="Red"April how did fat clothes shopping go?? Thats where i headed at 12 weeks too lol primani for fat clothes lol!!:thumbup:[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> [quote="HollyMonkey, post: 9189203"]And I will use the bag for lif
> e after the wedding, it's a really classic bag and good quality. Justifications, justifications. DO NOT TELL MY DH pleeeeeease:flower:Click to expand...




Bethany bag sounds :cloud9:still catching up hopefully will come across your pics shortly:shrug:....i think you are so brave and i hope you don't suffer to much pain my lovely :kiss::hugs:




newbie_ttc said:


> Hi everyone! I had a lovely day yesterday, DH did a wonderful job of smothering me with love :cloud9:
> 
> How is everyone? Hollymonkey just wanted to say you are amazing :hugs:
> 
> Kit, new avatar very cool! :coolio: and whenever i see newbie doobie doo, it makes me smile, and of course i sing that in my head! :haha:
> 
> hey moll my doll
> 
> Jaynie pooh love you lots! Glad things are getting back to normal for you :hugs:
> 
> Ging, glad you're not leaving! :dance:
> 
> April, u have a plum today :yipee: so pretty
> 
> hi emandi, glad to see u on dearie! :hi:
> 
> sarah, rachel, luna, new mummy :wave: I think that's everyone?

Thankyou for remembering me :happydance:



emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, pic of the bag, please? Good for you a bit of retail therapy :thumbup:.
> About the scan, so sorry it was all confirmed. Good thing (not exactly) was that you were ready for the news. And YOU ARE strong. I admire you my dear :hugs:.
> About mc, you may not necessarily have much cramping. All I had was very short cramping ( I think under 5min), lots of bleeding, as I was a bit further in pregnancy. Hope you will not suffer too much. :hugs:
> Talking about mc, today would have been my due date :cry:.
> 
> Be stong my lovely and enjoy your little Holly. Thinking of you. :hugs:

:kiss::hugs:sorry for DD reminder Emandi thinking of you my lovely :hugs:



xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Ive been offline for so long and feel like ive missed soo much!, So whos else is up the duff now then? :D
> 
> Im 5dpo on Cycle Number 37 & I know we BDed exactly on time, wish me luck!

good luck miss zoie hope you sperminated that eggy:happydance::thumbup::hugs:[/QUOTE]

thankyou my love, well i kinda didnt go in the end me and LO just felt too exhausted, yes too exhausted to shop for clothes! haha, but yes feel alot less panicky esp now i have doppler too x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh at a wedding in London last year, he'll look pretty much the same as that I guess!:haha: My friend hired a vintage bus to take us all to the reception in, dh was quite taken by the "English Bus" and wanted a pic of himself by it!
Right I'm going to do 30 mins housework....
 



Attached Files:







658.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> hey we haven't heard from Addie for a while, I hope that doesn't mean something awful

i hope she's just been busy. her and miss moomin


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok, wedding things in no particular order...New make up; my shoes; Holly's shoes; Holly's dress, cardi and tights; and my gestational sac!! Shoes from Zara 25 euros!! They were cheaper than Holly's!!




HollyMonkey said:


> More wedding things- The Bag (it looks very plain for so much money but in real life it's beautiful leather and really nicely finished and just classic) Cream coat from Zara, feather scarf from Zara, heart pendant for my silver chain (not real diamond!) 'diamond' tiara for the evening and pearly head band for the day time....both from Accesorize. I'll be holding flowers for the wedding but the bag I'll need when we go to the posh restaurant in the evening. And it's not a silly fancypants bag I'll never use again, I'll use it all the time after the wedding. (As you can see I'm still justifying the price to myself!!!)


:cloud9:All your pic's are beautiful :cloud9:even your ickle saccy :hugs:nasty boy sperms should keep out of Emilys way next time :thumbup:, you must,must,must show us your invites i bet you have gorgeous writting all floaty and posh:cloud9:



Sarachka said:


> I've just got finished working on a 'save the date' website for my cousin's upcoming wedding in July. Here's a screen shot of it, but I've protected their modesty. After all, no one wants to admit to being related to me!

Is there no end to your talents young lady?:thumbup: oh and what pg is your card on lovely from your OH ?? I also have a question for you too i will PM you though as its a bit personal about someone i know but i think you will have the answers due to your OH :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Ahh sorry newmummy that your appointment was "underwhelming"...it's rubbish that you were disappointed but you will still have your BIG scan in a few weeks of course! Will you be finding out if it's a girl orange or a boy orange?

Yes i know :happydance:cant wait 5 wks tomorrow in fact :thumbup:(yes we are finding out and desperatly voting for team pink!!)

cant wait for everyone to nub your pictures tomorrow your brave not finding out:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Hayleechka, PM away, here's the card from OH again:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/98071852.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo *Newbie* isn't your chart looking boooootiful?!:flower:
> 
> It is? :shrug: I stopped temping a few days ago. AF is due tomorrow and i think I will temp in the morning just to confrim what I already know... that she is arriving on schedule. i am ok this time tho, the last few months I have been very :cry: about not being preggo.
> 
> At the restauraant last night our waiter was talking to the couple beside us about his two month old and i had no urge to cry, and i think i am even comfortable about talking to my cousin about her pregnancy now. I guess my sanity has been restored. :thumbup:Click to expand...

The dip at 8 dpo looked good to me, I didn't look at the dates though!

Housework, housework


----------



## Mollykins

Or you are preggy Newbie and you are content and happy. :) promise you'll test tomorrow if AF doesn't arrive?


----------



## mummyApril

i just made a little video of babies heartbeat OH just posted it on his facebook :) alot clearer than when i first did it lol x


----------



## Sarachka

oooh Holly your OH looks like such a suave and sophisticated fellow. Here is my equally smooth operator ... gnawing on a fish ... 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8da47e64.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Or you are preggy Newbie and you are content and happy. :) promise you'll test tomorrow if AF doesn't arrive?

i promise :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> i just made a little video of babies heartbeat OH just posted it on his facebook :) alot clearer than when i first did it lol x

OOH! can we see? not sure how to post videos on here tho :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Dh at a wedding in London last year, he'll look pretty much the same as that I guess!:haha: My friend hired a vintage bus to take us all to the reception in, dh was quite taken by the "English Bus" and wanted a pic of himself by it!
> Right I'm going to do 30 mins housework....

Ooo handsome :flower: Together you will be weddingtabulous :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo *Newbie* isn't your chart looking boooootiful?!:flower:
> 
> It is? :shrug: I stopped temping a few days ago. AF is due tomorrow and i think I will temp in the morning just to confrim what I already know... that she is arriving on schedule. i am ok this time tho, the last few months I have been very :cry: about not being preggo.
> 
> At the restauraant last night our waiter was talking to the couple beside us about his two month old and i had no urge to cry, and i think i am even comfortable about talking to my cousin about her pregnancy now. I guess my sanity has been restored. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The dip at 8 dpo looked good to me, I didn't look at the dates though!
> 
> Housework, houseworkClick to expand...

sure, housework :winkwink: the house isn't going anywhere, right? so it will be there a little later :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo *Newbie* isn't your chart looking boooootiful?!:flower:
> 
> It is? :shrug: I stopped temping a few days ago. AF is due tomorrow and i think I will temp in the morning just to confrim what I already know... that she is arriving on schedule. i am ok this time tho, the last few months I have been very :cry: about not being preggo.
> 
> At the restauraant last night our waiter was talking to the couple beside us about his two month old and i had no urge to cry, and i think i am even comfortable about talking to my cousin about her pregnancy now. I guess my sanity has been restored. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The dip at 8 dpo looked good to me, I didn't look at the dates though!
> 
> Housework, houseworkClick to expand...
> 
> sure, housework :winkwink: the house isn't going anywhere, right? so it will be there a little later :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: newbie...you're such a woman after my own heart :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

if no one minds il try and work out how to..


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> if no one minds il try and work out how to..

'Course not lovely :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo *Newbie* isn't your chart looking boooootiful?!:flower:
> 
> It is? :shrug: I stopped temping a few days ago. AF is due tomorrow and i think I will temp in the morning just to confrim what I already know... that she is arriving on schedule. i am ok this time tho, the last few months I have been very :cry: about not being preggo.
> 
> At the restauraant last night our waiter was talking to the couple beside us about his two month old and i had no urge to cry, and i think i am even comfortable about talking to my cousin about her pregnancy now. I guess my sanity has been restored. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The dip at 8 dpo looked good to me, I didn't look at the dates though!
> 
> Housework, houseworkClick to expand...
> 
> sure, housework :winkwink: the house isn't going anywhere, right? so it will be there a little later :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: newbie...you're such a woman after my own heart :thumbup:Click to expand...

:muaha:


----------



## mummyApril

you can hear it better at 30 seconds everytime i went to record it went quiet lol 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxXqSDoGyUw

the baby cryin is my OH hahaha


----------



## Sarachka

Aww April that made me tear up


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Aww April that made me tear up

aww lovey :blush: sorry :)


----------



## kit_cat

:awww: Little bubba's heart is beating beautifully...what a treat for you to be able to hear whenever you like :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm watching "lilja 4ever" which is just about the bleakest film in the history of the world but I still like it. Haven't watched it in years though.


----------



## new mummy2010

I cant hear it laptop is poo ;-(


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> you can hear it better at 30 seconds everytime i went to record it went quiet lol
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxXqSDoGyUw
> 
> the baby cryin is my OH hahaha

so sweet! :awww: sounds nice and strong! thank you for sharing that with us :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

which doppler did you buy?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Aww April that made me tear up

Me too:cry: And I'd been so good about not crying for 2 days:cry: Although I did cry when we lost Monkey yesterday, and again when we found him. But I'm not listening to that again tonight, that made me _really_ cry, but it's beautiful mummyapril :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :awww: Little bubba's heart is beating beautifully...what a treat for you to be able to hear whenever you like :cloud9:

i kno i love it although i dont over do it but thought as its 12 week mark id have a go x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Aww April that made me tear up
> 
> Me too:cry: And I'd been so good about not crying for 2 days:cry: Although I did cry when we lost Monkey yesterday, and again when we found him. But I'm not listening to that again tonight, that made me really cry, but it's beautiful mummyapril :hugs:Click to expand...

oh im so sorry i didnt want to upset you :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> you can hear it better at 30 seconds everytime i went to record it went quiet lol
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxXqSDoGyUw
> 
> the baby cryin is my OH hahaha
> 
> so sweet! :awww: sounds nice and strong! thank you for sharing that with us :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou :) x


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> which doppler did you buy?

the Angel sounds one sorry you cant hear it :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyCrybabyMonkeyPants. I'm off to look at my monkey post from Sarachka and my dancing cat from newbie to take the tears away:happydance:

I did a bit of housework, but I decided that my MIL is not likely to drop by tonight:shrug: So no rush:muaha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyCrybabyMonkeyPants. I'm off to look at my monkey post from Sarachka and my dancing cat from newbie to take the tears away:happydance:
> 
> I did a bit of housework, but I decided that my MIL is not likely to drop by tonight:shrug: So no rush:muaha:

:hugs: it's ok to cry babe :hugs: wish i could give u a real hug. :sad1:


----------



## new mummy2010

im off now as Oh wants laptop night everyone good luck tomorrow Kit


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks* Newbie*:hugs: I've had an amazing detox diet anyway- no alcohol or sugar for a couple of weeks:haha: 

Honestly *mummyapril *don't worry! If I didn't want to talk babies and pregnancies I wouldn't be logging on to a ttc forum:fool: But in my horseriding days we were always taught to get straight back on after a fall, or you'll be scared to for life:shrug: And the last thing I want is for any of you to tread on emotional egg shells around me, I may have the exterior of a china doll but inside I'm as hard as nails me:bodyb: Actually the other day I asked dh what he most liked about me (a little compliment fishing is always fun:haha:) and he said "the contrast between your exterior and your interior, people assume that you're fragile by the way you look but I know that inside you are tough and determined"(ie stubborn!) I was quite impressed by his answer, I thought he'd come up with something as profound as "tits and bum":haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> oooh Holly your OH looks like such a suave and sophisticated fellow. Here is my equally smooth operator ... gnawing on a fish ...
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8da47e64.jpg

:rofl:

:rofl:

:rofl:

:rofl:

:rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka* is that a photo of a lesbian marriage on the table in front of Big Boy gnawing on his fish? Both ladies seem to have veils?


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Holly, I really admire how strong you are being,and think your wedding things look lovely :)
> I JUST finished eating steak,salad and....courgette gratin!!!
> My mil made it all the time when we visited her and fil,they live nr Montpelier so in the summer their garden is bursting with lovely tomatoes and courgettes :)
> 
> Yay for courgette gratin. That's funny I was just thinking I should have some steak, since I'll be losing lots of blood I'll need the iron! :bodyb:
> One of my friends has just moved to Montpellier, I'll go and visit her sometime, I haven't ever been there. Are your mil and fil French? Or ex-pats?Click to expand...

They are ex-pats but they have known the country/language for years,so aren't the horrible sort of people who move to another country and think people should all speak English :)
My oh lived out there for 5yrs and has a small house there which we stayed in last summer (it's next door to pil) which I love and miss!!!
Montpelier itself is ok, they live out in the mountains really-with lots of beautifully clear and fresh rivers to swim in............ah,too much nostalgia???


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks* Newbie*:hugs: I've had an amazing detox diet anyway- no alcohol or sugar for a couple of weeks:haha:
> 
> Honestly *mummyapril *don't worry! If I didn't want to talk babies and pregnancies I wouldn't be logging on to a ttc forum:fool: But in my horseriding days we were always taught to get straight back on after a fall, or you'll be scared to for life:shrug: And the last thing I want is for any of you to tread on emotional egg shells around me, I may have the exterior of a china doll but inside I'm as hard as nails me:bodyb: Actually the other day I asked dh what he most liked about me (a little compliment fishing is always fun:haha:) and he said "the contrast between your exterior and your interior, people assume that you're fragile by the way you look but I know that inside you are tough and determined"(ie stubborn!) I was quite impressed by his answer, I thought he'd come up with something as profound as "tits and bum":haha:

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Holly, I really admire how strong you are being,and think your wedding things look lovely :)
> I JUST finished eating steak,salad and....courgette gratin!!!
> My mil made it all the time when we visited her and fil,they live nr Montpelier so in the summer their garden is bursting with lovely tomatoes and courgettes :)
> 
> Yay for courgette gratin. That's funny I was just thinking I should have some steak, since I'll be losing lots of blood I'll need the iron! :bodyb:
> One of my friends has just moved to Montpellier, I'll go and visit her sometime, I haven't ever been there. Are your mil and fil French? Or ex-pats?Click to expand...
> 
> They are ex-pats but they have known the country/language for years,so aren't the horrible sort of people who move to another country and think people should all speak English :)
> My oh lived out there for 5yrs and has a small house there which we stayed in last summer (it's next door to pil) which I love and miss!!!
> Montpelier itself is ok, they live out in the mountains really-with lots of beautifully clear and fresh rivers to swim in............ah,too much nostalgia???Click to expand...

That sounds lovely:cloud9: Dh and I are moving somewhere like that once his boys are grown up and we don't need to forever live nextdoor to his ex:wacko: I LOVE SWIMMING IN OUTDOOR WATER:cloud9:

A shot in the dark, anyone here read "Waterlog" by Roger Deakin? I've read it 3 times:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## poas

My oh said (as i mused aloud) is that the one who swam across britain?
If not, I'll tell oh to butt out lol


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *Sarachka* is that a photo of a lesbian marriage on the table in front of Big Boy gnawing on his fish? Both ladies seem to have veils?

Hahah no it's my sister and me at her wedding. This pic

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/RuthsWedding/meruth2.jpg


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Holly :flower:, pic of the bag, please? Good for you a bit of retail therapy :thumbup:.
> About the scan, so sorry it was all confirmed. Good thing (not exactly) was that you were ready for the news. And YOU ARE strong. I admire you my dear :hugs:.
> About mc, you may not necessarily have much cramping. All I had was very short cramping ( I think under 5min), lots of bleeding, as I was a bit further in pregnancy. Hope you will not suffer too much. :hugs:
> Talking about mc, today would have been my due date :cry:.
> 
> Be stong my lovely and enjoy your little Holly. Thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> Wow I'm so happy to read that!! With my last one it was sooo painful but then they had given me cytotec to bring on contractions. It would be nice if this one was just like a regular period- since it stopped at 4 weeks there's no reason it shouldn't be I guess:shrug: but I could deffo do without the pain I had last time, I passed out with the pain!
> 
> EDIT: not the bit about your due date of course when I wrote 'I'm happy to read that' ! Big hugs xxxxxxxClick to expand...

I mc'd at 6 weeks (1 year ago today - scarily enough) and had hardly any cramping just a dull ache which was cured with feet up on the sofa and a hot water bottle on my belly.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> My oh said (as i mused aloud) is that the one who swam across britain?
> If not, I'll tell oh to butt out lol

Hello oh:hi: Yep, that's the one! He did a tour of Britain's outdoor water swimming spots- lakes, rivers, canals, lidos, ponds etc etc


----------



## poas

He's excitedly jabbering away at me....oh is trained as a teacher in outdoor sports,skiing,kayaking,climbing etc, and says this is one of the very few books he has read!
He seems very impressed :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww that's beautiful Sarachka! Sorry I mistook the banister bit of the steps for a veil in the blurry distant pic!:wacko:


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> The good thing is that the doc said from the scan that my ovaries are fine- I had a touch of Jaynie-itis recently when I had to pluck a villain hair from under my chin and thought maybe I have PCOS:wacko:

Thank God it's not just me with the odd sprouting chin hair!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> He's excitedly jabbering away at me....oh is trained as a teacher in outdoor sports,skiing,kayaking,climbing etc, and says this is one of the very few books he has read!
> He seems very impressed :)

:haha: Crunchie's oh was impressed by my collection of bikes:haha: I read it with an atlas of Great Britain on my lap and looked up every estuary, lake and river he swam in as I went along:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The good thing is that the doc said from the scan that my ovaries are fine- I had a touch of Jaynie-itis recently when I had to pluck a villain hair from under my chin and thought maybe I have PCOS:wacko:
> 
> Thank God it's not just me with the odd sprouting chin hair!Click to expand...

Yes, I must remember to double check my chin the day of my wedding:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks* Newbie*:hugs: I've had an amazing detox diet anyway- no alcohol or sugar for a couple of weeks:haha:
> 
> Honestly *mummyapril *don't worry! If I didn't want to talk babies and pregnancies I wouldn't be logging on to a ttc forum:fool: But in my horseriding days we were always taught to get straight back on after a fall, or you'll be scared to for life:shrug: And the last thing I want is for any of you to tread on emotional egg shells around me, I may have the exterior of a china doll but inside I'm as hard as nails me:bodyb: Actually the other day I asked dh what he most liked about me (a little compliment fishing is always fun:haha:) and he said "the contrast between your exterior and your interior, people assume that you're fragile by the way you look but I know that inside you are tough and determined"(ie stubborn!) I was quite impressed by his answer, I thought he'd come up with something as profound as "tits and bum":haha:

you deserve a medal! x


----------



## Sarachka

So now that I've watched on of the bleakest films ever, I'm now moving on to one of the most uplifting, and also the life story of HOLLYMONKEYPANTS ... Amelie! I wuv everything about this film!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Sarachka* is that a photo of a lesbian marriage on the table in front of Big Boy gnawing on his fish? Both ladies seem to have veils?
> 
> Hahah no it's my sister and me at her wedding. This pic
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/RuthsWedding/meruth2.jpgClick to expand...

very nice! your dress matches your eyes :flower:

my wedding was the same color


----------



## emandi

Oh Holly and Lissy, big :hugs:. Today is memorable day for all three of us.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I made the mistake of having a glass of wine with my meal this evening to at least reap the measly benefits of mc, but it's given me a headache and my lower back pains have come on again. I guess I still have quite alot of hcg coursing through my veins:shrug: So I'm going to go to bed soon and rest. Rachael thanks for that hope, it would be nice to have a pain free few days:flower:

Goodnight all, sweet dreams:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I made the mistake of having a glass of wine with my meal this evening to at least reap the measly benefits of mc, but it's given me a headache and my lower back pains have come on again. I guess I still have quite alot of hcg coursing through my veins:shrug: So I'm going to go to bed soon and rest. Rachael thanks for that hope, it would be nice to have a pain free few days:flower:
> 
> Goodnight all, sweet dreams:kiss::kiss::kiss:

feel better soon and sleep well xx


----------



## emandi

Good night Holly, hope you will feel better tomorrow. And I forgot to mention what a lovely outfits yours and little Holly's :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. Sweet. And accessories of course :winkwink:. Very nice indeed.
Sleep tight Bethany. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So now that I've watched on of the bleakest films ever, I'm now moving on to one of the most uplifting, and also the life story of HOLLYMONKEYPANTS ... Amelie! I wuv everything about this film!

An ex of mine once told me I looked like Amelie:haha: When I lived in Paris and was still a student my life was a bit Amelie-ish, but I'm all grown up now in a grown up house out of town and have a posh grown up person's bag:smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes sarachka don't forget to pm me your address so I can post your ickle pressie:flower:

night night all:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sweet dreams HollyMonkeypants...hope you sleep well and pain free m'love:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarah...that is a gorgeous picture. You are one striking lady :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The good thing is that the doc said from the scan that my ovaries are fine- I had a touch of Jaynie-itis recently when I had to pluck a villain hair from under my chin and thought maybe I have PCOS:wacko:
> 
> You don't have PCOS silly..but maybe you do have hypothyroidism :shock::winkwink:
> 
> A chinnigan hair is not an unexpected treasure but the day before yesterday I plucked a 3-4 inch long white hair from the base of my back!! :shrug: Now I'm clearly suffering from some condition or other...*Jaynie*....diagnose me please :flower:Click to expand...

You two are sooo funny! Poking fun at this poor worry wort of a turtle :haha: 
I forgot what page I was on now :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The good thing is that the doc said from the scan that my ovaries are fine- I had a touch of Jaynie-itis recently when I had to pluck a villain hair from under my chin and thought maybe I have PCOS:wacko:
> 
> You don't have PCOS silly..but maybe you do have hypothyroidism :shock::winkwink:
> 
> A chinnigan hair is not an unexpected treasure but the day before yesterday I plucked a 3-4 inch long white hair from the base of my back!! :shrug: Now I'm clearly suffering from some condition or other...*Jaynie*....diagnose me please :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You two are sooo funny! Poking fun at this poor worry wort of a turtle :haha:
> I forgot what page I was on now :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ahhh Jaynie...I hope you know 'tis with much love, affection and good humour that we do such things :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> you can hear it better at 30 seconds everytime i went to record it went quiet lol
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxXqSDoGyUw
> 
> the baby cryin is my OH hahaha

:cloud9: that's your bubba! :yipee:


----------



## LunaLady

Lovely purchases, Bethany! Can't wait to see it all together! And your OH looks dashing :)

Cute little movie, April! So sweet :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou jaynie and luna :)


----------



## kit_cat

Good night girls. Sweet dreams one and all :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night girls :sleep: well :thumbup: 

Kit course I do I was joking! Me? Worry we all know you must be lying!

I miss trin I wish she'd fix her laptop already :-k

sarachka I love amelie :howdy: enjoy your film my love :cloud9:

I enjoyed my trip to hobbycraft and I have a neat little beginner collection to knit a scarf obviously. I've decided to not send that anywhere as I owe Adam the start of my knitting career I might knit him one first! Plus then hopefully I can send good stuff to you guys :flower:

I'm off to bed soon so will post pics of my craft stash tomorrow morning... :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

Just wanted to say gl kit. Can't believe you won't be telling us what :yellow: is. A late arrival to team :yellow: indeed! I think it's a little selfish - we've all been labouring inder the delusion that today we'd find out :pink: or :blue:

:hi: good morning everyone else! I'm about to start knitting!! Gonna take photos for you :flower:


----------



## emandi

Good morning to you sweet Jaynie :flower:, hope you will have pleasant and productive day today :winkwink:. Can't wait to see fruits of your labour :happydance:. How is Adam? Hope he is spoiling you. Have you accepted "his friendship" he offered you the other day :haha:?
And how is aunt's cat today?
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Good morning lovely Kit :flower:, the BIG day has arrived :happydance:. Hope you are both well excited! Enjoy every minute/second of your scan :hugs:.
Have you thought about having sex of the baby written on a paper? Maybe you will want to know at some point before your EDD :winkwink:. Do you realise if you don't find out today you will have to wait another 137 days? 137 days ... That is aaages!!! (for me at least :haha:). Have a little think about it :winkwink:.

Edit: ... and you might even go over due


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all!

Jaynie are you up so early to knit??! If I were you, I'd still be fast asleep. I woke up at 10am earliest on my 4 days off, 11:30 latest!

I'm a bit embarrassed about last night. I took a lorazepam bc I was in a crappy mood, then when OH came home at 2:30 I was totally out of it. Fast asleep as is usual for'2:30 but waking up from a benzo-enduced sleep is really hard. I can hardly remember it but I do know I was a bit bratty and gave him a hard time about not phoning me all day until 11:30pm. I know we BDed but I know I gave him a hard time after, too. Whoopsie. But that's the worst I'll ever do, get a bit whingey and errr sedated. I never swear at him or shout at him etc.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower: Hello Emandi:wave:

Kit remember to have the sex written on a piece of paper by the doc and post it to me afterwards, I'll pm everyone with the sex but we won't tell you:haha:

Having a cosy restful day at home, LO and I are in her room with her door closed and the heater on, cosy cosy. She's playing "empty the bookcase" one of her favourites, whilst babbling loudly. Will have to go outdoors at some point to buy sanitary towels. I'm a tampon girl myself but can't wear them with mc, I feel so 1940's wearing sanitary towels, hate the things:growlmad:


----------



## emandi

Good morning Sarachka :flower:, sorry you feel a bit guilty about last night. Maybe breakfast in bed for OH? If he is still in :sleep: ...


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The good thing is that the doc said from the scan that my ovaries are fine- I had a touch of Jaynie-itis recently when I had to pluck a villain hair from under my chin and thought maybe I have PCOS:wacko:
> 
> You don't have PCOS silly..but maybe you do have hypothyroidism :shock::winkwink:
> 
> A chinnigan hair is not an unexpected treasure but the day before yesterday I plucked a 3-4 inch long white hair from the base of my back!! :shrug: Now I'm clearly suffering from some condition or other...*Jaynie*....diagnose me please :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You two are sooo funny! Poking fun at this poor worry wort of a turtle :haha:
> I forgot what page I was on now :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh Jaynie...I hope you know 'tis with much love, affection and good humour that we do such things :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Kit, don't jest! When I was at the doc's last week she did ask if I'd ever been tested for thyroid problems:wacko: She said they often go hand in hand with gd. I said no and that I'd rather not be just now, it will only give me something else to worry about, I think she thought I was mad:haha: Going to my doctor and picking and choosing what treatments I do and don't want :haha:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower: Hello Emandi:wave:
> 
> Kit remember to have the sex written on a piece of paper by the doc and post it to me afterwards, I'll pm everyone with the sex but we won't tell you:haha:
> 
> Having a cosy restful day at home, LO and I are in her room with her door closed and the heater on, cosy cosy. She's playing "empty the bookcase" one of her favourites, whilst babbling loudly. Will have to go outdoors at some point to buy sanitary towels. I'm a tampon girl myself but can't wear them with mc, I feel so 1940's wearing sanitary towels, hate the things:growlmad:


Good morning Bethany :flower:, how are you feeling today? Hope not too bad :awww:.
Absolutely loving your idea with the piece paper posted to you and you telling us of course!!! What a clever girl you are :thumbup:.
I HATE them towels too :wacko:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin!!:happydance: I see Trin!!:happydance: With my super long distance x-ray eyes I see all the way to South Africa:happydance: Trin's riding along on a giraffe looking on an iphone at the thread:happydance:


----------



## emandi

Holly, I meant to post earlier when Jaynie mentioned it. I've read about thyroid problems especially hypothyroidism. Maybe it would be good idea to have it checked in future. I asked for a blood test to check the levels after my mc. I was told they were ok, but just about (border line). I am thinking to have the blood test done again as all women in my family have hypothyroidism (my mum had it even removed). Going for check up on Friday because Ive changed GP surgery, so might ask. Also was wondering :blush: would it be so early to do blood test to check possible pregnancy? I will be 8-9dpo. Might be too early. And they probably tell me to get an appointment or so.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower: Hello Emandi:wave:
> 
> Kit remember to have the sex written on a piece of paper by the doc and post it to me afterwards, I'll pm everyone with the sex but we won't tell you:haha:
> 
> Having a cosy restful day at home, LO and I are in her room with her door closed and the heater on, cosy cosy. She's playing "empty the bookcase" one of her favourites, whilst babbling loudly. Will have to go outdoors at some point to buy sanitary towels. I'm a tampon girl myself but can't wear them with mc, I feel so 1940's wearing sanitary towels, hate the things:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Good morning Bethany :flower:, how are you feeling today? Hope not too bad :awww:.
> Absolutely loving your idea with the piece paper posted to you and you telling us of course!!! What a clever girl you are :thumbup:.
> I HATE them towels too :wacko:.Click to expand...

I'm fine, slept pretty well after reading until quite late, Hollinka and I both woke up at 8.30, so quite lazy this morning:blush: But I'm being nice to myself today:kiss:We had a lovely fun breakfast playing with milk bottle tops, and now a bit of BnB and I'm tucking loose ends in on the blanket I'm making for Sarachka's orphans. Only half finished but since thread tucking is the longest bit of the job I thought I'd better start on that!:wacko: And when LO has her nap I'm going to refresh my calligraphy skills for my wedding invitations. 
Are you having a nice day?:flower: oh yes it's cold and rainy here today, can't wait for some sunshine one day:nope:


----------



## emandi

I see her as well, maybe she is using receptionists computer again:haha:. 
Hello :hi: Trinity :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Yes it is me!!!! Riding on my giraffe using my receptionists' laptop in secret :haha:

I'm all caught up now and out of time!!! I'm fine. The laptop people say they will deliver the power cable today and my FIL has taken windows off my laptop in the meantime and loaded linux and zimbra and all sorts of weird things to make it work faster so hopefully I will know how to use it :wacko:

Sending loads of love to you all and hopefully I will be able to chat tonight :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly, I meant to post earlier when Jaynie mentioned it. I've read about thyroid problems especially hypothyroidism. Maybe it would be good idea to have it checked in future. I asked for a blood test to check the levels after my mc. I was told they were ok, but just about (border line). I am thinking to have the blood test done again as all women in my family have hypothyroidism (my mum had it even removed). Going for check up on Friday because Ive changed GP surgery, so might ask. Also was wondering :blush: would it be so early to do blood test to check possible pregnancy? I will be 8-9dpo. Might be too early. And they probably tell me to get an appointment or so.

:wacko:OMG you worried me there. I just rushed off to Google the symptoms, I don't seem to have a single one of them so I'm going to put the hyperchondria out of my mind for a moment! 
But I'm sure it's fine for you for a beta blood test- just yesterday at my scan the lady was trying to recalculate my dates to see if it could just be a 4 week old pregnancy but I said it was impossible according to when I had a +test, and she said but if that test was what I thought was 14days after O but it was actually only 7days after then you're already a week out:shrug: She said alot of the time tests will come up positive on day 7,:shrug: So a blood test which is more sensitive at 8 or 9dpo should be fine:flower:

Also, just quite interesting on the general theme, BOTH my gyn and scan doc said that they're only really interested in the scan results. Both said that some women have very slow rising betas so the 48hr doubling is not always reliable to go by. And the bleeding they ignore too, since 25% of pregnant women bleed:shrug: Unfortunately there wasn't much going on in my scan:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Yes it is me!!!! Riding on my giraffe using my receptionists' laptop in secret :haha:
> 
> I'm all caught up now and out of time!!! I'm fine. The laptop people say they will deliver the power cable today and my FIL has taken windows off my laptop in the meantime and loaded linux and zimbra and all sorts of weird things to make it work faster so hopefully I will know how to use it :wacko:
> 
> Sending loads of love to you all and hopefully I will be able to chat tonight :kiss:

Yay! I knew I wasn't mistaken!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/giraffe1.gif And yay for linux:shrug: and zimbra:confused:

Big hugs Trin:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Firstly may I bid all you lovelies a very good morning :flower:

Now, I must dash out the door for my SCAN!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG, excited and scared :wacko:

I will fill you in later...thanks for all the nice messages, and Holly..I will ask OH if it's ok to get the piece of paper and send to you in France. He will finally have confirmation that I've gone stark raving :fool:

Laters Turtletons :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Firstly may I bid all you lovelies a very good morning :flower:
> 
> Now, I must dash out the door for my SCAN!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG, excited and scared :wacko:
> 
> I will fill you in later...thanks for all the nice messages, and Holly..I will ask OH if it's ok to get the piece of paper and send to you in France. He will finally have confirmation that I've gone stark raving :fool:
> 
> Laters Turtletons :hugs:

yay:happydance: GOOD LUCK KIT! OMG it's sooo exciting:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Just popping in quickly to wish Kit all the best and enjoy my love :) cant wait to see piccies! 
Hope youre all ok everyone else :) will be back in later so busy today xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit going for her scan has just me reminisce about the day I found out Holly was a :pink: Dh wanted to find out but I didn't:wacko: but during the scan I was looking like a hawk but it was hard to see, and curiosity got the better of me:haha: When the lady said "all girl" I was sooo happy:cloud9: I'd been deeply hoping for a girl but not admitting it to myself or others since I knew it could equally be a boy! But when I walked out into the world after that scan I really was on :cloud9: and the world went all dreamy and slow round me. DH had to rush back to work but I had the afternoon off and went shopping and suddenly found pink things jumping into my shopping bags:shrug: 

I felt so much closer to my baby for the rest of the pregnancy after finding out her gender, I'll deffo find out again, if there is an again:cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello all. Just on a quick break at work. Good luck kit!! Got tummy ache today. Can ovulation pains give u tummy ache?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm getting all weepy just writing out my wedding invitations, maybe I should get waterproof mascara for the big day?:haha:

I sometimes get AF type tummy at O sarachka:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooo all....just back from scan :thumbup:

All is well in terms of the baby..all measurements, fluids etc as would be expected :thumbup: There is one _however_...

..the very nice lady sonographer told me that my placenta is low lying right now (placenta previa?) which could change between now and birth but I will be rescanned at 36 weeks to find out. If it doesn't move away from the "exit" then I would most likely need a C-section. I will cross that bridge when I come to it...IF I come to it. Right now, I'm just so happy li'l bubba is perfecto :cloud9: We have no idea what the sex is (OH shook his head vigourously when the sonographer asked if we wanted to know :haha:) but of course I will post the scan pic later. I'm not sure if the pic has much value in terms of nubbing but you can have a look and see if you agree.

Phew..such a relief and :baby: is a lively little soul! As soon as the sonographer went to take the pic, :baby: turned it's back to us and wouldn't move for ages...must be an awkward boy sure enough :winkwink:

Anyway..enough of my self indulgence..I hope you are all well today and I look forward to catching up properly later on :hugs:

PS Sorry Holly...no pieces of paper in the post :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit that is fabo news on bubbas growth and I bet it was amazing :hugs:

Fingers crossed that the placenta moves by then !!!

I had my scan this morning as well ! All went well so I need to to work towards the 12 week one now !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Helloooooo all....just back from scan :thumbup:
> 
> All is well in terms of the baby..all measurements, fluids etc as would be expected :thumbup: There is one _however_...
> 
> ..the very nice lady sonographer told me that my placenta is low lying right now (placenta previa?) which could change between now and birth but I will be rescanned at 36 weeks to find out. If it doesn't move away from the "exit" then I would most likely need a C-section. I will cross that bridge when I come to it...IF I come to it. Right now, I'm just so happy li'l bubba is perfecto :cloud9: We have no idea what the sex is (OH shook his head vigourously when the sonographer asked if we wanted to know :haha:) but of course I will post the scan pic later. I'm not sure if the pic has much value in terms of nubbing but you can have a look and see if you agree.
> 
> Phew..such a relief and :baby: is a lively little soul! As soon as the sonographer went to take the pic, :baby: turned it's back to us and wouldn't move for ages...must be an awkward boy sure enough :winkwink:
> 
> Anyway..enough of my self indulgence..I hope you are all well today and I look forward to catching up properly later on :hugs:
> 
> PS Sorry Holly...no pieces of paper in the post :nope:

Excellent news!:thumbup: Are you reassured about your bump size now?:haha:
I'm sure it'll move up in the next few weeks:hugs:
Can't wait for the pics:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Kit that is fabo news on bubbas growth and I bet it was amazing :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed that the placenta moves by then !!!
> 
> I had my scan this morning as well ! All went well so I need to to work towards the 12 week one now !!!

Wow it's International Scan Week- me yesterday, you and Kit today:haha: Sorry I would have wished you luck but I didn't know:flower: But that's fab, 12 weeks will come in no time and if all's well at the mo it won't change now:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad I scan shows bubs is A ok Kit will catch up laters properly and Bethany I'm glad your feeling a little better


----------



## HollyMonkey

5 invitations written, another 2 to go. Terrible cramp in my hand!!!


----------



## mummyApril

yay for good scans! :happydance: i have mine on Friday morning :) a little excited now! 
hope wedding invitations are coming along well Holly :)
i really should be doing housework...


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats on great scans CRunchie and Kit!!

They kept an eye on my sister this time around bc of placenta prevaria but it's now moved so no c section needed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished my invitations:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







017-1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 14









018.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12









020.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi all! :hi:

SCAN WEEK!!! :happydance:

Kit so happy things went well my dear! Can't wait to see pics! Crunchie, yay for you too doll! :hugs: Will you be posting any pics? Good luck for your scan Friday April.

Bethany dear, when do we get to see pics of the invites? I bet they are lovely.

Emandi, I would ask for a :test:! the worse they could do is say no :haha: How is sweet little emily these days?

Hi Trin, miss you!

new mummy, how are you? :wave:


sarah, this last O i didn't have tummy pain but my side was really sore on the left side. At one point I was limping around the house :dohh:

jaynie can't wait to see the finished product :dance:

As for me, today is supposed to be cycle day 1 for me, but my temp says she probably won't come today. if my temp doesn't drop tomorrow i think i should test b/c i've not had a luteal phase this long.

EDIT: sorry bethany, all i had to do was scroll up! :dohh: Very nice my dear! they look so professional :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael.

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi all! :hi:
> 
> SCAN WEEK!!! :happydance:
> 
> Kit so happy things went well my dear! Can't wait to see pics! Crunchie, yay for you too doll! :hugs: Will you be posting any pics? Good luck for your scan Friday April.
> 
> Bethany dear, when do we get to see pics of the invites? I bet they are lovely.
> 
> Emandi, I would ask for a :test:! the worse they could do is say no :haha: How is sweet little emily these days?
> 
> Hi Trin, miss you!
> 
> new mummy, how are you? :wave:
> 
> 
> sarah, this last O i didn't have tummy pain but my side was really sore on the left side. At one point I was limping around the house :dohh:
> 
> jaynie can't wait to see the finished product :dance:
> 
> As for me, today is supposed to be cycle day 1 for me, but my temp says she probably won't come today. if my temp doesn't drop tomorrow i think i should test b/c i've not had a luteal phase this long.
> 
> EDIT: sorry bethany, all i had to do was scroll up! :dohh: Very nice my dear! they look so professional :thumbup:

Test today! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Rachael. said:


> Test today! :happydance::happydance:

I think i will wait until tomorrow. No need in wasting a test and she's just a day late. My temp will tell me what to do b/c it always drops below 98F on cd1.

Plus there's another reason I'm a bit skeptical.... :blush:
I *really, really* wanted to have wine with my dinner on monday b/c i would have felt so guilty for drinking and I shouldn't have. so at the last minute i decided to :test: and picked up an hpt on my way home from work that evening. :bfn: on CD12 and i have a rule that any results after 10dpo are almost guaranteed to be accurate. So while I am hopeful, i think i can trust that the test on monday was right :dohh:


----------



## emandi

Newbie :flower:, I agree with Rachel, :test: :test: :test:.
Btw I had a lots of dull pain on my left side on Monday and a bit on Sunday as well.
How many dpo are you and how long is your lp usually?


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Newbie :flower:, I agree with Rachel, :test: :test: :test:.
> Btw I had a lots of dull pain on my left side on Monday and a bit on Sunday as well.
> How many dpo are you and how long is your lp usually?

yay for dull pain :happydance: not that I'm celebrating your pain haha:), but sounds like that could be a good symptom! :thumbup:

I am 14dpo today, and my LPs are usually 12 or 13 days depending on when i O. today is only CD24 and my cycles are usually 25 days long, so while this seems to be a long LP for me, it is still in line with my normal cycle length. tomorrow will be a better judge i think. :shrug: 

When is your appointment? Thursday?


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey, ging :hi: did you have your appointment today too? how did that go?


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie :flower:, I agree with Rachel, :test: :test: :test:.
> Btw I had a lots of dull pain on my left side on Monday and a bit on Sunday as well.
> How many dpo are you and how long is your lp usually?
> 
> yay for dull pain :happydance: not that I'm celebrating your pain haha:), but sounds like that could be a good symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> I am 14dpo today, and my LPs are usually 12 or 13 days depending on when i O. today is only CD24 and my cycles are usually 25 days long, so while this seems to be a long LP for me, it is still in line with my normal cycle length. tomorrow will be a better judge i think. :shrug:
> 
> When is your appointment? Thursday?Click to expand...

Newbie, I hope this is it for you :hugs:. I'll be waiting for your update tomorrow.
My appointment is on Friday. Changed clinic so as a new patient I have to come for check up.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished my invitations:happydance:

so beautiful :)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- that is fab about your scan love. :hugs: so happy for you both. Perhaps the placenta previa caused your pain when you were walking? Did you ask about it? :shrug: How would you feel if you had to get a c-section? 

Holly- wonderful invitations lovey and I'm glad you seem to be feeling all right. :hugs: 

I'm still on my phone. Pooey- cable/internet will not be fixed until Friday! :dohh: I'm trying to keep up but it's not easy. :nope: Jaynie- I give you massive kudos! :flower: 

Newbie- you promised. *pout* 

Trin- glad you will be back to joining us soon. :hugs: missed you.

Good morning/afternoon all other turtlesa not mentioned... Hope you have a fabulous day...


IT'S SNOWING!!!! :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- that is fab about your scan love. :hugs: so happy for you both. Perhaps the placenta previa caused your pain when you were walking? Did you ask about it? :shrug: How would you feel if you had to get a c-section? 

Holly- wonderful invitations lovey and I'm glad you seem to be feeling all right. :hugs: 

I'm still on my phone. Pooey- cable/internet will not be fixed until Friday! :dohh: I'm trying to keep up but it's not easy. :nope: Jaynie- I give you massive kudos! :flower: 

Newbie- you promised. *pout* 

Trin- glad you will be back to joining us soon. :hugs: missed you.

Good morning/afternoon all other turtlesa not mentioned... Hope you have a fabulous day...


IT'S SNOWING!!!! :happydance: :dance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah, everything is fine, normal swab results seeing a different doctor regarding next steps as she is on holiday right now :) then we shall see what is going on with me!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry that posted twice. :shrug: Not sure what happened. 

Emandi- dull pain sounds promising! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie :flower:, I agree with Rachel, :test: :test: :test:.
> Btw I had a lots of dull pain on my left side on Monday and a bit on Sunday as well.
> How many dpo are you and how long is your lp usually?
> 
> yay for dull pain :happydance: not that I'm celebrating your pain haha:), but sounds like that could be a good symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> I am 14dpo today, and my LPs are usually 12 or 13 days depending on when i O. today is only CD24 and my cycles are usually 25 days long, so while this seems to be a long LP for me, it is still in line with my normal cycle length. tomorrow will be a better judge i think. :shrug:
> 
> When is your appointment? Thursday?Click to expand...
> 
> Newbie, I hope this is it for you :hugs:. I'll be waiting for your update tomorrow.
> My appointment is on Friday. Changed clinic so as a new patient I have to come for check up.Click to expand...

are you going to ask for a test??


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah, everything is fine, normal swab results seeing a different doctor regarding next steps as she is on holiday right now :) then we shall see what is going on with me!

good! keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Kit- that is fab about your scan love. :hugs: so happy for you both. Perhaps the placenta previa caused your pain when you were walking? Did you ask about it? :shrug: How would you feel if you had to get a c-section?
> 
> Holly- wonderful invitations lovey and I'm glad you seem to be feeling all right. :hugs:
> 
> I'm still on my phone. Pooey- cable/internet will not be fixed until Friday! :dohh: I'm trying to keep up but it's not easy. :nope: Jaynie- I give you massive kudos! :flower:
> 
> Newbie- you promised. *pout*
> 
> Trin- glad you will be back to joining us soon. :hugs: missed you.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon all other turtlesa not mentioned... Hope you have a fabulous day...
> 
> 
> IT'S SNOWING!!!! :happydance: :dance:

I did keep my promise! :hugs: the deal was to test if AF didn't show today right? it's just after 10 am so she's got the whole day to dare and show her ugly head :grr: i won't be officaially late until tomorrow... although now that i think about it, tomorrow i will be on cd25 so i may not officially be late until friday :dohh: :shrug: at any rate, i *promise, promise, promise* to test after i temp at 5:30 tomorrow morning _if my temp is above 98F_


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie :flower:, I agree with Rachel, :test: :test: :test:.
> Btw I had a lots of dull pain on my left side on Monday and a bit on Sunday as well.
> How many dpo are you and how long is your lp usually?
> 
> yay for dull pain :happydance: not that I'm celebrating your pain haha:), but sounds like that could be a good symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> I am 14dpo today, and my LPs are usually 12 or 13 days depending on when i O. today is only CD24 and my cycles are usually 25 days long, so while this seems to be a long LP for me, it is still in line with my normal cycle length. tomorrow will be a better judge i think. :shrug:
> 
> 
> When is your appointment? Thursday?Click to expand...
> 
> Newbie, I hope this is it for you :hugs:. I'll be waiting for your update tomorrow.
> My appointment is on Friday. Changed clinic so as a new patient I have to come for check up.Click to expand...
> 
> are you going to ask for a test??Click to expand...

Hmm ... :think: ... maybe


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning!!

Bethany - your invites look gorgeous!!! Such lovely penmanship you have!

Kit - YAY for a healthy baby! Can't wait to see the pics :)

Molly - SNOW?! No fair! We've just got sun here... go figure. I'm sure it will rain in a bit.

Newbie - Can't wait for you to test tomorrow!!

Trin - HELLO!!!!! :hugs:

Jaynie, Emandi, Rachael, Crunchie, April, Sarachka... big hugs!

I think I'm 3dpo today. I had a mole removed yesterday (going to test it for skin cancer! damn me and my years of tanning beds...!) and boy does it HURT! Required stitched and everything... It's on my back and the slightest movement sets it off. OUCH.

So, if we're not pregnant this cycle we're going to wait until May, I think. Well, NTNP until then, that is. Like everyone in my family (no joke) has a birthday between October and January. Including myself and DH. And his parents. And his sister. And my mom. And four of my cousins. And.... everyone.

That's all I've got! Nothing interesting!! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Bethany - your invites look gorgeous!!! Such lovely penmanship you have!
> 
> Kit - YAY for a healthy baby! Can't wait to see the pics :)
> 
> Molly - SNOW?! No fair! We've just got sun here... go figure. I'm sure it will rain in a bit.
> 
> Newbie - Can't wait for you to test tomorrow!!
> 
> Trin - HELLO!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie, Emandi, Rachael, Crunchie, April, Sarachka... big hugs!
> 
> I think I'm 3dpo today. I had a mole removed yesterday (going to test it for skin cancer! damn me and my years of tanning beds...!) and boy does it HURT! Required stitched and everything... It's on my back and the slightest movement sets it off. OUCH.
> 
> So, if we're not pregnant this cycle we're going to wait until May, I think. Well, NTNP until then, that is. Like everyone in my family (no joke) has a birthday between October and January. Including myself and DH. And his parents. And his sister. And my mom. And four of my cousins. And.... everyone.
> 
> That's all I've got! Nothing interesting!! :haha:

aw hugs to you having mole removed i had my heart shaped mole removed from my shoulder a few years back, it came back all fine so instead of a pretty heart shaped mole i have a scar but people think im cool lmao! Hope it doesnt hurt too bad for you xx


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> aw hugs to you having mole removed i had my heart shaped mole removed from my shoulder a few years back, it came back all fine so instead of a pretty heart shaped mole i have a scar but people think im cool lmao! Hope it doesnt hurt too bad for you xx

That really sucks! You should have asked for your mole back :haha:

It's so painful! How weird is that?! This little thing with ONE stitch in my back is killing me today. Strange.


----------



## Sarachka

Ohhh I have terrible pains going on. If they are ovulation cramps does that mean the egg hasn't popped out yet??!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

a heart shaped mole/scar is pretty cool. As a kid I always wished for some cool marking like that :haha:

Fx'ed those results come back ok Luna! did they give you anything for pain?

Sarah, i have no medical proof, but i always thought the pain didn't stop until the egg was released. in my head stong o pain = one heck of a healthly egg. Lots of :sex: tonight for you! Side note: bd'ing seems to always ease my O pain :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> a heart shaped mole/scar is pretty cool. As a kid I always wished for some cool marking like that :haha:
> 
> Fx'ed those results come back ok Luna! did they give you anything for pain?
> 
> Sarah, i have no medical proof, but i always thought the pain didn't stop until the egg was released. in my head stong o pain = one heck of a healthly egg. Lots of :sex: tonight for you! Side note: bd'ing seems to always ease my O pain :haha:

No no no, this is VERY BAD NEWS! Today will make 5 days in a row of BDing, he'll have no quality sperm left, if he even had any to begin with!

I hope it's something non-ovulation related!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> a heart shaped mole/scar is pretty cool. As a kid I always wished for some cool marking like that :haha:
> 
> Fx'ed those results come back ok Luna! did they give you anything for pain?
> 
> Sarah, i have no medical proof, but i always thought the pain didn't stop until the egg was released. in my head stong o pain = one heck of a healthly egg. Lots of :sex: tonight for you! Side note: bd'ing seems to always ease my O pain :haha:

I'm divided on this one:-k I had massive O pains on this cycle, and yes I got my BFP so I think it's a good sign that you release an egg, but since it wasn't sticky I wonder if it had something to do with those weirdly strong O pains I had? The egg was being troublesome from the start, not just quietly popping out unnoticed like with Hollinka.:shrug: I guess we just go back to the fact that it was just brat boy who'd been conceived, and it you conceive Sarachka it may be Naughty Noah:haha:

EDIT: Naughty STICKY Noah!!!:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> a heart shaped mole/scar is pretty cool. As a kid I always wished for some cool marking like that :haha:
> 
> Fx'ed those results come back ok Luna! did they give you anything for pain?
> 
> Sarah, i have no medical proof, but i always thought the pain didn't stop until the egg was released. in my head stong o pain = one heck of a healthly egg. Lots of :sex: tonight for you! Side note: bd'ing seems to always ease my O pain :haha:
> 
> No no no, this is VERY BAD NEWS! Today will make 5 days in a row of BDing, he'll have no quality sperm left, if he even had any to begin with!
> 
> I hope it's something non-ovulation related!!Click to expand...

I think it's the sperm you get up you 2 days before O that counts the most. I'm sure dh's sperm are fine anyway. Given all that nice food you cook for him and the fish he gnaws on. It's only really if your man has a confirmed low sperm count that the days off are important, I think. And it's all relative, for YOUR dh to have sex ONLY ONCE A DAY seems to be cutting down already:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

interesting read

https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/parenting/the-10-most-irritating-least-helpful-parenting-tips-ever-2448391/

seems a little angry to me :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:

don't mind?? u must be joking! We can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:

Oooooooo yes:happydance:

I'm making MEATY spag bog- it's been simmering for a while, should be yummo. It's my comfort 'make me happy' dinner- not that I'm actually feeling sad but you've gotta milk these things for all they're worth:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:
> 
> don't mind?? u must be joking! We can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I thought that!:haha: "Well actually Kit yes I do mind" :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> a heart shaped mole/scar is pretty cool. As a kid I always wished for some cool marking like that :haha:
> 
> Fx'ed those results come back ok Luna! did they give you anything for pain?
> 
> Sarah, i have no medical proof, but i always thought the pain didn't stop until the egg was released. in my head stong o pain = one heck of a healthly egg. Lots of :sex: tonight for you! Side note: bd'ing seems to always ease my O pain :haha:
> 
> No no no, this is VERY BAD NEWS! Today will make 5 days in a row of BDing, he'll have no quality sperm left, if he even had any to begin with!
> 
> I hope it's something non-ovulation related!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the sperm you get up you 2 days before O that counts the most. I'm sure dh's sperm are fine anyway. Given all that nice food you cook for him and the fish he gnaws on. It's only really if your man has a confirmed low sperm count that the days off are important, I think. And it's all relative, for YOUR dh to have sex ONLY ONCE A DAY seems to be cutting down already:shrug:Click to expand...

i agree there. If you are in fact o'ing today then the you've already got two good days of BD'ing in. i've been told on here that BD the day before O is better than BD'ing the day of. so u should be fine either way, but I'd get one in tonight just so i'd feel i covered all bases... and in the morning too for that matter, you know, to be on the safe side. 

Are these pains to one side in particular? if it's just your tum, i'd venture to say it may not be o related.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:
> 
> Oooooooo yes:happydance:
> 
> I'm making MEATY spag bog- it's been simmering for a while, should be yummo. It's my comfort 'make me happy' dinner- not that I'm actually feeling sad but you've gotta milk these things for all they're worth:haha:Click to expand...

Glad to know you're not feeling sad my dear :thumbup: how has DH been taking all of this?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I might annoy you all tonight because dh is away and my mum's gone back so I can BnB to my hearts content! I took some pics of LO playing with milk bottle tops at breakfast this morning which I will show you, not as exciting as Kit's scan pics:happydance::happydance::happydance: Gobble your dinner down Kit and get dem pics up:munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

those invites are lovely hollymonkeybridalpants 

have my fingers crossed for you newbie !!! 

Yah for your scan on friday April :happydance:

Sara I loved that pic of your oh with the fish....and the pic of you and your sister is lovely ! 

hi everyone else :flower:

come on kit, scoff down that veggie dinner and post some pics !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I might annoy you all tonight because dh is away and my mum's gone back so I can BnB to my hearts content! I took some pics of LO playing with milk bottle tops at breakfast this morning which I will show you, not as exciting as Kit's scan pics:happydance::happydance::happydance: Gobble your dinner down Kit and get dem pics up:munch:

ohhhhhhhh yes more pics ! me love pics !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

*NAUGHTY NOAH!!! I hope so. I'd gladly go through 9 months of this pain to end up with naughty sticky Noah!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:
> 
> Oooooooo yes:happydance:
> 
> I'm making MEATY spag bog- it's been simmering for a while, should be yummo. It's my comfort 'make me happy' dinner- not that I'm actually feeling sad but you've gotta milk these things for all they're worth:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to know you're not feeling sad my dear :thumbup: how has DH been taking all of this?Click to expand...

Hard to say really since he's been a bit absent:shrug: But he bought me flowers and hugged me alot when I was sad after my 1st blood test, but since I've been bleeding and had the scan he's been away skiing. And I'll tell you ladies a little sneaky secret...:shhh:..I've been really playing it down to him, "oh it's just like a late period really, it was so early on" (which is true too, but I obviously didn't feel it emotionally like a late period!!) because I don't want him to not want to try again, feeling it's just all too traumatic and risky:blush:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:
> 
> Oooooooo yes:happydance:
> 
> I'm making MEATY spag bog- it's been simmering for a while, should be yummo. It's my comfort 'make me happy' dinner- not that I'm actually feeling sad but you've gotta milk these things for all they're worth:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to know you're not feeling sad my dear :thumbup: how has DH been taking all of this?Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to say really since he's been a bit absent:shrug: But he bought me flowers and hugged me alot when I was sad after my 1st blood test, but since I've been bleeding and had the scan he's been away skiing. And I'll tell you ladies a little sneaky secret...:shhh:..I've been really playing it down to him, "oh it's just like a late period really, it was so early on" (which is true too, but I obviously didn't feel it emotionally like a late period!!) because I don't want him to not want to try again, feeling it's just all too traumatic and risky:blush:Click to expand...

Its amazing how strong us women can be.... I know what you mean though in regards to dealing with the OH ! I doubt men would be able to deal with the real struggles with TTC ! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

so here we here...not as fun as kits is going to be but u can still make the head and arm buds out if you squint your eyes lol :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> so here we here...not as fun as kits is going to be but u can still make the head and arm buds out if you squint your eyes lol :happydance:

i see little bubba! is baby upside down? nice pic crunchster! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi all! :hi:
> 
> SCAN WEEK!!! :happydance:
> 
> Kit so happy things went well my dear! Can't wait to see pics! Crunchie, yay for you too doll! :hugs: Will you be posting any pics? Good luck for your scan Friday April.
> 
> Bethany dear, when do we get to see pics of the invites? I bet they are lovely.
> 
> Emandi, I would ask for a :test:! the worse they could do is say no :haha: How is sweet little emily these days?
> 
> Hi Trin, miss you!
> 
> new mummy, how are you? :wave:
> 
> 
> sarah, this last O i didn't have tummy pain but my side was really sore on the left side. At one point I was limping around the house :dohh:
> 
> jaynie can't wait to see the finished product :dance:
> 
> As for me, today is supposed to be cycle day 1 for me, but my temp says she probably won't come today. if my temp doesn't drop tomorrow i think i should test b/c i've not had a luteal phase this long.
> 
> EDIT: sorry bethany, all i had to do was scroll up! :dohh: Very nice my dear! they look so professional :thumbup:

Thanks for saying hi newbie lovely girly !! Bethany your invites look beautiful and I would love to have your hand writing, sara don't stress lovey I'm convinced LO was actually concieved with thursday nights kinky sex spunk and I defo O'd on the sunday !! Even though we did the dance a lot that wk end sometimes it was standing up in places lol (oh the shame !!) I know you girls don't mind! Kit I'm sure if you do have to have a c section you will be most happy that bubs is coming out fit + healthy + unstressed won't you , newbie I say you test tomorrow too like everyone else he he!! Yay for Crunchie's scan all good in there that's brill congrats and April's to look forward too yippee !! Well I'm on my phone at football training and I will perv on kits picture later too back home after yummy jacket spuds!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:
> 
> Oooooooo yes:happydance:
> 
> I'm making MEATY spag bog- it's been simmering for a while, should be yummo. It's my comfort 'make me happy' dinner- not that I'm actually feeling sad but you've gotta milk these things for all they're worth:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to know you're not feeling sad my dear :thumbup: how has DH been taking all of this?Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to say really since he's been a bit absent:shrug: But he bought me flowers and hugged me alot when I was sad after my 1st blood test, but since I've been bleeding and had the scan he's been away skiing. And I'll tell you ladies a little sneaky secret...:shhh:..I've been really playing it down to him, "oh it's just like a late period really, it was so early on" (which is true too, but I obviously didn't feel it emotionally like a late period!!) because I don't want him to not want to try again, feeling it's just all too traumatic and risky:blush:Click to expand...

sounds like a smart plan hollymonkey :amartass:


----------



## emandi

Who's?


----------



## emandi

Sarachka? Holly?


----------



## emandi

Me?


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> so here we here...not as fun as kits is going to be but u can still make the head and arm buds out if you squint your eyes lol :happydance:
> 
> i see little bubba! is baby upside down? nice pic crunchster! :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol it is....do you think it thinks we are australian ???


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Me?

nicely done :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> interesting read
> 
> https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/parenting/the-10-most-irritating-least-helpful-parenting-tips-ever-2448391/
> 
> seems a little angry to me :haha:

:rofl:
*
French women* who I've never met but I happen to stand next to for less than a minute on a train or in a supermarket queue are particularly good at telling me that my child is hungry/tired/hot/cold/teething/bored/a boy/a girl

I don't know what ladies in the UK or US are like, in the UK I get the impression they're less annoying than here:haha:

I was taking LO to the Dr's once when she was 1 month old for her 1st routine check up, 2mins walk from my house, and it was freezing winter weather and LO was as warm as toast and happy as pie in her snowsuit under the blankets in her pram, and I popped into Shopi my local store to buy something or other on the way there, and the granny on the checkout started lecturing me about going for walks with a newborn in this weather:wacko: Omg she pissed me off! And only just a few days ago she mentioned it again, inside I was like "LOOK AT MY BABY! Rosy cheeks, never a cold, always smiling- she's hardly in Eternal Suffering from that night I took her for out for 5mins in cold weather a year ago":fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> so here we here...not as fun as kits is going to be but u can still make the head and arm buds out if you squint your eyes lol :happydance:

:haha: Holly looked exactly like that at 8 weeks
So cute Clever Crunchie:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

:blush: oh how selfish!!!

I would like to dedicate 18 000th post to Newbie and her tomorrows bfp.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> so here we here...not as fun as kits is going to be but u can still make the head and arm buds out if you squint your eyes lol :happydance:
> 
> :haha: Holly looked exactly like that at 8 weeks
> So cute Clever Crunchie:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: fanks..... I want kits pic 

KIT ......stop eating


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> :blush: oh how selfish!!!
> 
> I would like to dedicate 18 000th post to Newbie and her tomorrows bfp.

:awww: That's kind of you Emandi:hugs:
You could share it, and have 9000 BFP points each?:ball:


----------



## newbie_ttc

saw some neat ways to document pregnancy on the net, i hope you ladies don't mind me sharing. Very sweet stuff :cry:

1. Walk to 40 Weeks
https://pacingthepanicroom.blogspot.com/search/label/The%20walk%20to%2040%20weeks

2. Stop Motion Video - Eliza

Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbke1GHsejQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> Good morning to you sweet Jaynie :flower:, hope you will have pleasant and productive day today :winkwink:. Can't wait to see fruits of your labour :happydance:. How is Adam? Hope he is spoiling you. Have you accepted "his friendship" he offered you the other day :haha:?
> And how is aunt's cat today?
> :hugs:

Sorry I missed you in between knitting and seeing my nana I have been very busy today :haha:. I am not too good at knitting I can cast on and stitch but I have a problem with the 'ends' of my work so to speak and no amount of me reading my book and scratching my head is helping. I am going to see if I can find a demo on youtube for 'knitting your second row' - it must be something to do with how I 1) end a rown or 2) start the next row. 

Me and Adam are ok now, I wouldn't say I was spoiled by him but I am rubbish at accepting it and say something like 'let's save the money' knowing it's likely that he will spend it! The cat is ok actually - eating, drinking, no toilet inside so far after the incident the other day! I hope you are well :flower:...Sorry I missed you :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> so here we here...not as fun as kits is going to be but u can still make the head and arm buds out if you squint your eyes lol :happydance:
> 
> :haha: Holly looked exactly like that at 8 weeks
> So cute Clever Crunchie:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: fanks..... I want kits pic
> 
> KIT ......stop eatingClick to expand...

Yes you're taking a long time to eat Kit. It's only veggie spag bog after all, it's not like you've got meat to chomp your way through. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Me?
> 
> nicely done :haha:Click to expand...

:shock: too busy chatting to notice!! glad i dodged that bullet

Good job snagging that post :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> :blush: oh how selfish!!!
> 
> I would like to dedicate 18 000th post to Newbie and her tomorrows bfp.

not selfish at all!! u deserve your bfp this cycle too my dear! and it is coming as u were so right to proclaim a couple of weeks ago! :thumbup: 

:cry: but thank you for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> saw some neat ways to document pregnancy on the net, i hope you ladies don't mind me sharing. Very sweet stuff :cry:
> 
> 1. Walk to 40 Weeks
> https://pacingthepanicroom.blogspot.com/search/label/The%20walk%20to%2040%20weeks
> 
> 2. Stop Motion Video - Eliza
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbke1GHsejQ&feature=player_embedded

Since it comes with a Turtle Government Emotion Warning I may give it a miss this evening:haha: Still a bit raw for me!


----------



## mummyApril

Good evening everyone how is everyone tonight?! x


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> saw some neat ways to document pregnancy on the net, i hope you ladies don't mind me sharing. Very sweet stuff :cry:
> 
> 1. Walk to 40 Weeks
> https://pacingthepanicroom.blogspot.com/search/label/The%20walk%20to%2040%20weeks
> 
> 2. Stop Motion Video - Eliza
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbke1GHsejQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> Since it comes with a Turtle Government Emotion Warning I may give it a miss this evening:haha: Still a bit raw for me!Click to expand...

i was especially thinking of you, but alas, a bfp will be in your immediate future again and you can flip back to this page to get an idea... i know I will! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> interesting read
> 
> https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/parenting/the-10-most-irritating-least-helpful-parenting-tips-ever-2448391/
> 
> seems a little angry to me :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> *
> French women* who I've never met but I happen to stand next to for less than a minute on a train or in a supermarket queue are particularly good at telling me that my child is hungry/tired/hot/cold/teething/bored/a boy/a girl
> 
> I don't know what ladies in the UK or US are like, in the UK I get the impression they're less annoying than here:haha:
> 
> I was taking LO to the Dr's once when she was 1 month old for her 1st routine check up, 2mins walk from my house, and it was freezing winter weather and LO was as warm as toast and happy as pie in her snowsuit under the blankets in her pram, and I popped into Shopi my local store to buy something or other on the way there, and the granny on the checkout started lecturing me about going for walks with a newborn in this weather:wacko: Omg she pissed me off! And only just a few days ago she mentioned it again, inside I was like "LOOK AT MY BABY! Rosy cheeks, never a cold, always smiling- she's hardly in Eternal Suffering from that night I took her for out for 5mins in cold weather a year ago":fool:Click to expand...

not sure about total strangers, but I know family and friends are quick to offer advice, but i guess when it comes from them i can be received in love (sometimes) but from complete strangers is a bit much. what a nasty old lady u encountered! :growlmad: would have been difficult for me to keep quiet that day. i can be defensive some times :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm on my phone still! Got my power cable but now the new operating system that fil installed doesn't recognise my 3g card! Grrr! I'm really really trying not to freak out here. Had pink cm the last 2 times i've gone to the loo and i have a crampy lower back :( my gynae appointment is only next tuesday. Really stressing


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5









009.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4









012.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









011.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:

oh can i have her pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> I'm on my phone still! Got my power cable but now the new operating system that fil installed doesn't recognise my 3g card! Grrr! I'm really really trying not to freak out here. Had pink cm the last 2 times i've gone to the loo and i have a crampy lower back :( my gynae appointment is only next tuesday. Really stressing

hey trin, try not to panic ! hard I know .......can you not move it forward at all ??? x:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:

how pleased is she ! bless her........I can see monkey in the pics ? was that a gift from you to her ??? xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie i love the scan pic how cute is ur lil buba x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm on my phone still! Got my power cable but now the new operating system that fil installed doesn't recognise my 3g card! Grrr! I'm really really trying not to freak out here. Had pink cm the last 2 times i've gone to the loo and i have a crampy lower back :( my gynae appointment is only next tuesday. Really stressing

Oh I was so hoping you'd be back on properly tonight with your lino and zebra or whatever it was.
Trin have you had sex with dh that would account for the pink cm? Obviously from my perspective I hate lower backaches for life but loads of people reassured me they were normal so I wouldn't worry about those. But I understand your worry :flower: As I posted earlier and you may not have had a chance to see, both my gyn and scan doc weren't going to go by bleeding alone since they see it so often in healthy pregnancies. Are you near a key date, like O or AF due? My mum bled every 'ghost' AF when pregnant with me:shrug: (we compared stories lots while she was here!) 
It will be fine Trin, just err on the side of caution for the mo and take it really easy my love.:hugs:

STOP RIDING THAT GIRAFFE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> crunchie i love the scan pic how cute is ur lil buba x

thank you !! I bet you are so excited about friday :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Phew all caught up now... It takes me so long! 

Kit where are you already! Dying to see your scan photo. 

Crunchie :cloud9: :cloud9: that's your little franken bubba :haha: looks lovely 

Holly I looove your invitations :thumbup: from me...

I am waiting for a pizza for dinner mmm mmmm, I am excited. I'm a bit down beat in my knitting adventures from today so I am going to recharge for tomorrow and have a good crack at it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:
> 
> how pleased is she ! bless her........I can see monkey in the pics ? was that a gift from you to her ??? xxxxClick to expand...

She stole him from ME!!! I LOVE monkeys, and he was one of my monkeys, and Hollinka stole him:ninja: I'd been imposing a beautiful mouse on her as companion for her early years but she didn't give 2 hoots for Mousey, and it was Love At First Sight with Monkey! She takes him EVERYWHERE, even lodges him on her pushy walker thing when she goes up and down the corridor:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- congrats on your scan love. Beautiful little bubbles. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Phew all caught up now... It takes me so long!
> 
> Kit where are you already! Dying to see your scan photo.
> 
> Crunchie :cloud9: :cloud9: that's your little franken bubba :haha: looks lovely
> 
> Holly I looove your invitations :thumbup: from me...
> 
> I am waiting for a pizza for dinner mmm mmmm, I am excited. I'm a bit down beat in my knitting adventures from today so I am going to recharge for tomorrow and have a good crack at it!

That's pooey we don't live nearby, I'd show you in a flash how to do it! We could have a tea and knitting afternoon while Erin and Holly play :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:
> 
> how pleased is she ! bless her........I can see monkey in the pics ? was that a gift from you to her ??? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> She stole him from ME!!! I LOVE monkeys, and he was one of my monkeys, and Hollinka stole him:ninja: I'd been imposing a beautiful mouse on her as companion for her early years but she didn't give 2 hoots for Mousey, and it was Love At First Sight with Monkey! She takes him EVERYWHERE, even lodges him on her pushy walker thing when she goes up and down the corridor:wacko:Click to expand...

Holly Anna is a Theif :shhh:.........I like her style though ! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:
> 
> oh can i have her pleaseeeeeeeClick to expand...

Mine! mine! mine! :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:
> 
> how pleased is she ! bless her........I can see monkey in the pics ? was that a gift from you to her ??? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> She stole him from ME!!! I LOVE monkeys, and he was one of my monkeys, and Hollinka stole him:ninja: I'd been imposing a beautiful mouse on her as companion for her early years but she didn't give 2 hoots for Mousey, and it was Love At First Sight with Monkey! She takes him EVERYWHERE, even lodges him on her pushy walker thing when she goes up and down the corridor:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly Anna is a Theif :shhh:.........I like her style though ! :thumbup:Click to expand...

HollySneakyMonkeyStealerPants :ninja:


----------



## TrinityMom

Definitely not from bd. Haven't let oh near me since i conceived. I did a digi and it came up 3+ in about a minute. I'm mostly worried about the crampyness. I did have a very busy day today. I hope that's it. I'm going to bed now. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow. If there's any blood tomorrow i'll phone the gynae


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie i love the scan pic how cute is ur lil buba x
> 
> thank you !! I bet you are so excited about friday :happydance:Click to expand...

really really excited :D


----------



## kit_cat

Nub-ability? I don't think so myself :nope: What do you turtles think?? :shrug: It's not very clear either I'm afraid :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0202.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Nub-ability? I don't think so myself :nope: What do you turtles think?? :shrug: It's not very clear either I'm afraid :dohh:

im saying boy! brilliant love it x


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Nub-ability? I don't think so myself :nope: What do you turtles think?? :shrug: It's not very clear either I'm afraid :dohh:

im going for boy ! 

Amazing pic !!!!


----------



## mummyApril

TMI but i have terrible gas n its hurting :(


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kit that is fabo news on bubbas growth and I bet it was amazing :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed that the placenta moves by then !!!
> 
> I had my scan this morning as well ! All went well so I need to to work towards the 12 week one now !!!

Ahhhh CRUNCHIE!!! You naughty girl! Why didn't I know your scan was today too? Have I not listened? Too busy blabbering on about myself as usual :blush: I am so glad your little raspberry is doing well also :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooo all....just back from scan :thumbup:
> 
> All is well in terms of the baby..all measurements, fluids etc as would be expected :thumbup: There is one _however_...
> 
> ..the very nice lady sonographer told me that my placenta is low lying right now (placenta previa?) which could change between now and birth but I will be rescanned at 36 weeks to find out. If it doesn't move away from the "exit" then I would most likely need a C-section. I will cross that bridge when I come to it...IF I come to it. Right now, I'm just so happy li'l bubba is perfecto :cloud9: We have no idea what the sex is (OH shook his head vigourously when the sonographer asked if we wanted to know :haha:) but of course I will post the scan pic later. I'm not sure if the pic has much value in terms of nubbing but you can have a look and see if you agree.
> 
> Phew..such a relief and :baby: is a lively little soul! As soon as the sonographer went to take the pic, :baby: turned it's back to us and wouldn't move for ages...must be an awkward boy sure enough :winkwink:
> 
> Anyway..enough of my self indulgence..I hope you are all well today and I look forward to catching up properly later on :hugs:
> 
> PS Sorry Holly...no pieces of paper in the post :nope:
> 
> Excellent news!:thumbup: Are you reassured about your bump size now?:haha:
> I'm sure it'll move up in the next few weeks:hugs:
> Can't wait for the pics:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Holly..yes, I am no longer paranoid about my wee bump. The sonographer said I had very tight abdominal muscles but to beware as I will pop at some point, probably quite soon :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit that is fabo news on bubbas growth and I bet it was amazing :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed that the placenta moves by then !!!
> 
> I had my scan this morning as well ! All went well so I need to to work towards the 12 week one now !!!
> 
> Ahhhh CRUNCHIE!!! You naughty girl! Why didn't I know your scan was today too? Have I not listened? Too busy blabbering on about myself as usual :blush: I am so glad your little raspberry is doing well also :cloud9:Click to expand...

ohhhh no u didn't miss it ! I hadn't really said........but trust me u will all know about it when I have my 12 week one ! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> yay for good scans! :happydance: i have mine on Friday morning :) a little excited now!
> hope wedding invitations are coming along well Holly :)
> i really should be doing housework...

Wow..this really is turtle scan week!! I'll look forward to your pics on Friday!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Beautiful pic Kit. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished my invitations:happydance:

Wow...your invites are beautiful. Your calligraphy is sumptuous my lovely :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay for good scans! :happydance: i have mine on Friday morning :) a little excited now!
> hope wedding invitations are coming along well Holly :)
> i really should be doing housework...
> 
> Wow..this really is turtle scan week!! I'll look forward to your pics on Friday!! :happydance:Click to expand...

i have been waiting soooo long lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka 16 and pregnant is on tonight 9 pm :) xx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- that is fab about your scan love. :hugs: so happy for you both. Perhaps the placenta previa caused your pain when you were walking? Did you ask about it? :shrug: How would you feel if you had to get a c-section?
> 
> Holly- wonderful invitations lovey and I'm glad you seem to be feeling all right. :hugs:
> 
> I'm still on my phone. Pooey- cable/internet will not be fixed until Friday! :dohh: I'm trying to keep up but it's not easy. :nope: Jaynie- I give you massive kudos! :flower:
> 
> Newbie- you promised. *pout*
> 
> Trin- glad you will be back to joining us soon. :hugs: missed you.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon all other turtlesa not mentioned... Hope you have a fabulous day...
> 
> 
> IT'S SNOWING!!!! :happydance: :dance:

Molly..I was so carried away with everything that I didn't even think about asking if the placenta previa could have been what I felt at the weekend :dohh: I will ask the midwife, she'll know I'm sure. if it has to be a section then so be it but obviously I'd like not to have my choices taken away.

How are you m'love? Hope your technology problems aren't driving you too nuts :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah, everything is fine, normal swab results seeing a different doctor regarding next steps as she is on holiday right now :) then we shall see what is going on with me!

GREAT news Ginge!! How are you m'love? Hope you're not so sad :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Nub-ability? I don't think so myself :nope: What do you turtles think?? :shrug: It's not very clear either I'm afraid :dohh:

For me there's no nub visible:shrug: Any other shots? I'll zoom into that one see if something shows.....
Send us the "between the legs toilet shots" too?:flower: Remember Littlespy's shot with the 3 white lines?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Definitely not from bd. Haven't let oh near me since i conceived. I did a digi and it came up 3+ in about a minute. I'm mostly worried about the crampyness. I did have a very busy day today. I hope that's it. I'm going to bed now. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow. If there's any blood tomorrow i'll phone the gynae

Yes tiredness could be the cause of crampyness. Rest well Trin, I'm sure all will be fine. :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> interesting read
> 
> https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/parenting/the-10-most-irritating-least-helpful-parenting-tips-ever-2448391/
> 
> seems a little angry to me :haha:

:haha: Loved this! Thanks for posting newbie doobee dooooooooo! :flower:

My sis' (who is 32 weeks pregnant right now with her first child at the age of 40 and who has virtually zero experience of children of ANY age) is the most judgemental person when it comes to how other people raise their children. She is an eye roller extraordinaire..the type who would make you feel really bad if your LO was playing up in public because she'd be tut-tutting:growlmad: I can say this because she's my sister but revenge is a dish best served cold :winkwink: Ooo, I am wicked eh :twisted:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Going to get some dinner (veggie spag-bol :munch:), catch up and then post a little pic to have a wee guess at if you don't mind? :blush:
> 
> Oooooooo yes:happydance:
> 
> I'm making MEATY spag bog- it's been simmering for a while, should be yummo. It's my comfort 'make me happy' dinner- not that I'm actually feeling sad but you've gotta milk these things for all they're worth:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to know you're not feeling sad my dear :thumbup: how has DH been taking all of this?Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to say really since he's been a bit absent:shrug: But he bought me flowers and hugged me alot when I was sad after my 1st blood test, but since I've been bleeding and had the scan he's been away skiing. And I'll tell you ladies a little sneaky secret...:shhh:..I've been really playing it down to him, "oh it's just like a late period really, it was so early on" (which is true too, but I obviously didn't feel it emotionally like a late period!!) because I don't want him to not want to try again, feeling it's just all too traumatic and risky:blush:Click to expand...

Now that's thinking on your feet HollyMonkeySmartypants....I LIKE IT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> interesting read
> 
> https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/parenting/the-10-most-irritating-least-helpful-parenting-tips-ever-2448391/
> 
> seems a little angry to me :haha:
> 
> :haha: Loved this! Thanks for posting newbie doobee dooooooooo! :flower:
> 
> My sis' (who is 32 weeks pregnant right now with her first child at the age of 40 and who has virtually zero experience of children of ANY age) is the most judgemental person when it comes to how other people raise their children. She is an eye roller extraordinaire..the type who would make you feel really bad if your LO was playing up in public because she'd be tut-tutting:growlmad: I can say this because she's my sister but revenge is a dish best served cold :winkwink: Ooo, I am wicked eh :twisted:Click to expand...

my sisters were like this and then my elder sister looked after both my girls and my youngest had her own, they see how hard bringing children up is and being firm with them and placing rules isnt so bad after all lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> so here we here...not as fun as kits is going to be but u can still make the head and arm buds out if you squint your eyes lol :happydance:

This is so lovely Crunchie...awwww :awww: little teeny bubba :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Me?

Yay emandi :ninja:

Well done and I hope it brings you your BFP right now!!! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

:thumbup:Lovely scan Kit i see blue for a boy!! I hope anyway, it is a boy you want or am i making this up as i go along:shrug:







firstbaby25 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to you sweet Jaynie :flower:, hope you will have pleasant and productive day today :winkwink:. Can't wait to see fruits of your labour :happydance:. How is Adam? Hope he is spoiling you. Have you accepted "his friendship" he offered you the other day :haha:?
> And how is aunt's cat today?
> :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I missed you in between knitting and seeing my nana I have been very busy today :haha:. I am not too good at knitting I can cast on and stitch but I have a problem with the 'ends' of my work so to speak and no amount of me reading my book and scratching my head is helping. I am going to see if I can find a demo on youtube for 'knitting your second row' - it must be something to do with how I 1) end a rown or 2) start the next row.
> 
> Me and Adam are ok now, I wouldn't say I was spoiled by him but I am rubbish at accepting it and say something like 'let's save the money' knowing it's likely that he will spend it! The cat is ok actually - eating, drinking, no toilet inside so far after the incident the other day! I hope you are well :flower:...Sorry I missed you :kiss:Click to expand...

Hey Jaynie glad you and Ad's are ok lovely:hugs:and the puss puss is all good:thumbup:not long now untill your in your own lovenest:cloud9:, good luck with your knitting tomorrow i would'nt have the patience!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:
> 
> how pleased is she ! bless her........I can see monkey in the pics ? was that a gift from you to her ??? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> She stole him from ME!!! I LOVE monkeys, and he was one of my monkeys, and Hollinka stole him:ninja: I'd been imposing a beautiful mouse on her as companion for her early years but she didn't give 2 hoots for Mousey, and it was Love At First Sight with Monkey! She takes him EVERYWHERE, even lodges him on her pushy walker thing when she goes up and down the corridor:wacko:Click to expand...


Aw Holly monkey stealerpants looks cyte as always who would of thought a cunning theif would be so happy with milk bottle tops:haha:




TrinityMom said:


> Definitely not from bd. Haven't let oh near me since i conceived. I did a digi and it came up 3+ in about a minute. I'm mostly worried about the crampyness. I did have a very busy day today. I hope that's it. I'm going to bed now. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow. If there's any blood tomorrow i'll phone the gynae

Trin try not to worry:thumbup::hugs:im sure alll is ok you may have been over doing it a tad as you are super quatro mom after all:thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> TMI but i have terrible gas n its hurting :(

Tell me about it the pain is terrible feel like poping myself with a pin lol:haha:to let the wind out:flower::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm on my phone still! Got my power cable but now the new operating system that fil installed doesn't recognise my 3g card! Grrr! I'm really really trying not to freak out here. Had pink cm the last 2 times i've gone to the loo and i have a crampy lower back :( my gynae appointment is only next tuesday. Really stressing

Oh no Trin...but try not to drive yourself :wacko:...I hope it's nothing to worry about, but I can imagine how you feel having your recent experience. Take it easy m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka and her milk bottle top breakfast this morning!!! She couldn't believe her eyes when I got those out from the recycling bin and gave them to her. (Yes Health & Safety, I rinsed them first) She was in excited shock for a moment before touching them :awww: Babies are so easy to please:haha:

Awwwwwww, LOOK AT HER!!!! :cloud9: She is such a little darling :hugs: Another cracking avatar pic my lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Great scan pics Crunchie and Kit!!! Such adorable little babies you've got cookin' in there!! I just can't wait to see their little faces :)

How is it that my back is positively killing me? I feel like such a wuss! And no, I wasn't given any pain meds... probably because I normal person would have shrugged their shoulders and moved on with their life, only noticing the scratch when showering or changing clothes or whatnot... But ME, oh ME... I'm in terrible pain! I took an old stashed away pain pill last night so I could sleep.... hopefully that wasn't bad?! In case we conceived? 

I'm working on crocheting this super cute market bag. I'm going to use it for my swimming stuff. I'm using some gorgeous cotton thread with greens and purples and blues... my favorites. 

Jaynie, knitting can be tough. Those edges are hard because your last stitch from the previous row gets a bit big and then confusing as to what's what. Just keep count. Start with a skinny scarf of say ten stitches across and count it out for each row and once you reach ten make your turn. Then you'll see how the edges come together and get used to the way it looks. I spent a lot of time ripping my projects out and re-balling my yarn when I first started... :)
Crochet it much easier... just FYI. In case you get frustrated. Seems that might work against you and make you want a ciggy just that much more!! :haha: Good luck, honey.

ETA:
This lady taught me crochet via her videos. Here's her beginner's playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/user/tjw1963#p/c/59FA9DF4C757945B

And here are some knitting vids:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKHLEquvqoU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uw-nUvGrBY (shows how to do your second row)


----------



## Mollykins

The baby asked the mother, "where did I come from?" 
The mother smiled with tears in her eyes and clasped her baby to her chest and said,
"You were hidden in my heart as it's desire,my darling. You were in the dolls of all my childhood games. In all my hopes and my loves, in my life, in the life of my mother, and her mother before her, you lived." 

:cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany - Holly is such a dear! Her little face... ah! Makes me want to weep. She must just be the cutest most lovely little girl ever! I want to pinch her cheeks ever so gently! :awww:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:( I have a water infection and it hurts soooo much....they drive me crazy 5 days of antibiotics 3 times a day! :loo: Soooo uncomfortable!


----------



## LunaLady

Eeep, couldn't get on BnB there for a few minutes... that always makes me antsy.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Thanks Holly..yes, I am no longer paranoid about my wee bump. The sonographer said I had very tight abdominal muscles but to beware as I will pop at some point, probably quite soon :flower:

abs of steal :bodyb:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Nub-ability? I don't think so myself :nope: What do you turtles think?? :shrug: It's not very clear either I'm afraid :dohh:

can't tell from this angle, but i still think its a boy bubba. can u do us a favor and next scan ask for a pic from the bottom up? Pls and thank u :flower: :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Nub-ability? I don't think so myself :nope: What do you turtles think?? :shrug: It's not very clear either I'm afraid :dohh:
> 
> For me there's no nub visible:shrug: Any other shots? I'll zoom into that one see if something shows.....
> Send us the "between the legs toilet shots" too?:flower: Remember Littlespy's shot with the 3 white lines?Click to expand...

I wish I had some other shots but they only give you the one over here :( That's it I'm afraid :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> The baby asked the mother, "where did I come from?"
> The mother smiled with tears in her eyes and clasped her baby to her chest and said,
> "You were hidden in my heart as it's desire,my darling. You were in the dolls of all my childhood games. In all my hopes and my loves, in my life, in the life of my mother, and her mother before her, you lived."
> 
> :cry:

that made me tear up :cry: 
you have a little limey limey lime tomorrow though :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> :( I have a water infection and it hurts soooo much....they drive me crazy 5 days of antibiotics 3 times a day! :loo: Soooo uncomfortable!

hope it clears soon and not too painful x


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :( I have a water infection and it hurts soooo much....they drive me crazy 5 days of antibiotics 3 times a day! :loo: Soooo uncomfortable!

Poor Ginge..if it's not one thing it's another eh? Take it easy m'love and as my mum always says...be sure to finish the course!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Eeep, couldn't get on BnB there for a few minutes... that always makes me antsy.

Me too Luna...it's really playing up tonight!! :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

well im off to bed feel a little blur tonight night all x


----------



## Mollykins

I feel huge. :(


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Holly..yes, I am no longer paranoid about my wee bump. The sonographer said I had very tight abdominal muscles but to beware as I will pop at some point, probably quite soon :flower:
> 
> abs of steal :bodyb:Click to expand...

:haha:

Not quite steel..but putting up a good fight...not for much longer though! I think "poppage" is imminent!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night April...hope you feel less "blur" in the morning :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I feel huge. :(

I bet you're anything but m'love. Having a bloat day?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all, I'm off to bed too, and BnB keeps telling me to go back to where I come from too tonight:shrug:

Kit I can't see much on your pic, that sticking up thing is VERY BIG so a leg methinks!!! The lack of 'something' visible may in fact suggest :pink: but the pic is blurry at the nether regions:shrug: Can you go back tomorrow and get us some more pics:flower:

Sorry Ginge for UTI, horrible things. As Kit's mum says, make sure you finish the course of antibiotics:hugs:

Night all, 
Oh and hello huge Molly! Sorry to go off to bed when you arrive!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Night all, I'm off to bed too, and BnB keeps telling me to go back to where I come from too tonight:shrug:
> 
> Kit I can't see much on your pic, that sticking up thing is VERY BIG so a leg methinks!!! The lack of 'something' visible may in fact suggest :pink: but the pic is blurry at the nether regions:shrug: Can you go back tomorrow and get us some more pics:flower:
> 
> Sorry Ginge for UTI, horrible things. As Kit's mum says, make sure you finish the course of antibiotics:hugs:
> 
> Night all,
> Oh and hello huge Molly! Sorry to go off to bed when you arrive!:hugs:

Night Holly...sleep well :sleep:

..oh and yes, the large thing sticking up is definitely a leg :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just looked on the big computer at your scan pic Bodie and it is kind of bumpy around the nethers, so it could be looking boyish to match your 12week scan afterall :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I doubt it's baby this early. Bloat it is. Pooey.


----------



## newbie_ttc

BnB is acting up for me as well. Goodnight, holly, april, trin :wave: hope u turtles feel better in the morn. you too Ging :hugs:

trin :hugs: i hope it has already stopped. take it easy if u can. :hugs:

Moll, i've missed u today. hope those technical issues are resolved quickly. 

My cousin said she is showing already and I didnt believe her as she is only about 2 months along, but I saw her over the weekend and... :shock: but this will be her 3rd child so showing this early is normal for her.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll try to have a premonitory dream about Kit's baby tonight!

Night all:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I just looked on the big computer at your scan pic Bodie and it is kind of bumpy around the nethers, so it could be looking boyish to match your 12week scan afterall :shrug:

Thanks Doyle...I'm pretty sure it is indeed a boy myself, just a feeling really :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Been here all day holly love- on the phone. :wacko: sleep well.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I doubt it's baby this early. Bloat it is. Pooey.

Ah I know how you feel..I was huge usually at night. It'll be fluid and what not. Just drink plenty of water to keep your system flushed :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

So, when's the next round of bump pics, then??? :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> BnB is acting up for me as well. Goodnight, holly, april, trin :wave: hope u turtles feel better in the morn. you too Ging :hugs:
> 
> trin :hugs: i hope it has already stopped. take it easy if u can. :hugs:
> 
> Moll, i've missed u today. hope those technical issues are resolved quickly.
> 
> My cousin said she is showing already and I didnt believe her as she is only about 2 months along, but I saw her over the weekend and... :shock: but this will be her 3rd child so showing this early is normal for her.

Now Ms Newbie...I don't believe I've mentioned about your testing....will you be testing again tomorrow for sure then? Are you armed and ready with tests? I need to know you see :winkwink:

Your cousin sounds exactly like my SIL. On to her 3rd child and the bump was there almost immediately!! Are you comfortable chatting to her now?


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I see a willy!


----------



## kit_cat

newmummy...I'm sorry, you asked me a question earlier regarding wanting a boy. I don't mind what we have however OH would deperately love a girl. All early indications seem to point to boy :shrug: You obviously agree.

How are you anyway petal? I know I've missed you today really, so hopefully catch you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Can you imagine how weird this thread will be when people actually start having their babies??!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> So, when's the next round of bump pics, then??? :yipee:

I think I'll wait a while so that you are all a little bit more impressed with my bump when I next post a pot pic.

What about everyone else???


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit I see a willy!

:haha: Are you maybe looking at my bubba's leg?? My OH was like "that's my boy" earlier on pointing to the leg as if it was a willy :haha:

You think boy anyways eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Can you imagine how weird this thread will be when people actually start having their babies??!!

The thought has crossed my mind too. All being well, I'll be first. I hope I'll still be allowed to be here even though I won't be preggo/TTC/NTNP or anything! I won't fit into any category...how odd that will be :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> BnB is acting up for me as well. Goodnight, holly, april, trin :wave: hope u turtles feel better in the morn. you too Ging :hugs:
> 
> trin :hugs: i hope it has already stopped. take it easy if u can. :hugs:
> 
> Moll, i've missed u today. hope those technical issues are resolved quickly.
> 
> My cousin said she is showing already and I didnt believe her as she is only about 2 months along, but I saw her over the weekend and... :shock: but this will be her 3rd child so showing this early is normal for her.
> 
> Now Ms Newbie...I don't believe I've mentioned about your testing....will you be testing again tomorrow for sure then? Are you armed and ready with tests? I need to know you see :winkwink:
> 
> Your cousin sounds exactly like my SIL. On to her 3rd child and the bump was there almost immediately!! Are you comfortable chatting to her now?Click to expand...

why am i envisioning u standing over me wielding a ruler... or something bigger :trouble: :argh: 

:haha: well tomorrow morning is all dependent upon my temp. if its below 98F i *know* AF will show up sometime tomorrow for sure. but if it's even the tiniest smidge above 98 (i.e. 98.01), i will indeed :test: :happydance: Fx'ed the thermometer behaves. i haven't really felt crampy like i usually do before AF so i am slowly starting to feel cautiously optimistic as the day draws to an end

and yes, i do feel comfortable talking to cousin now. even if i get a bfn in the morning i will be okay. i had to get over it at some point, and she really needs me. the aunt that i mentioned before that was like a 2nd mom to me that passed away in september was her mom :cry: i couldn't imagine going thru this without my mom so even tho i can't replace her, i will certainly do my best to ease the void. she's already requested my presence in the delivery room :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how weird this thread will be when people actually start having their babies??!!
> 
> The thought has crossed my mind too. All being well, I'll be first. I hope I'll still be allowed to be here even though I won't be preggo/TTC/NTNP or anything! I won't fit into any category...how odd that will be :-kClick to expand...

you'll have to steal away in between :baby: naps for BnB time... if you aren't napping yourself, not that I am telling you how to parent... cause i'm not... nope, no judging here! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> BnB is acting up for me as well. Goodnight, holly, april, trin :wave: hope u turtles feel better in the morn. you too Ging :hugs:
> 
> trin :hugs: i hope it has already stopped. take it easy if u can. :hugs:
> 
> Moll, i've missed u today. hope those technical issues are resolved quickly.
> 
> My cousin said she is showing already and I didnt believe her as she is only about 2 months along, but I saw her over the weekend and... :shock: but this will be her 3rd child so showing this early is normal for her.
> 
> Now Ms Newbie...I don't believe I've mentioned about your testing....will you be testing again tomorrow for sure then? Are you armed and ready with tests? I need to know you see :winkwink:
> 
> Your cousin sounds exactly like my SIL. On to her 3rd child and the bump was there almost immediately!! Are you comfortable chatting to her now?Click to expand...
> 
> why am i envisioning u standing over me wielding a ruler... or something bigger :trouble: :argh:
> 
> :haha: well tomorrow morning is all dependent upon my temp. if its below 98F i *know* AF will show up sometime tomorrow for sure. but if it's even the tiniest smidge above 98 (i.e. 98.01), i will indeed :test: :happydance: Fx'ed the thermometer behaves. i haven't really felt crampy like i usually do before AF so i am slowly starting to feel cautiously optimistic as the day draws to an end
> 
> and yes, i do feel comfortable talking to cousin now. even if i get a bfn in the morning i will be okay. i had to get over it at some point, and she really needs me. the aunt that i mentioned before that was like a 2nd mom to me that passed away in september was her mom :cry: i couldn't imagine going thru this without my mom so even tho i can't replace her, i will certainly do my best to ease the void. she's already requested my presence in the delivery room :cloud9:Click to expand...

A ruler?? Oh no, no...my weapon of choice will be far more intimidating...perhaps a duelling pistol :winkwink: Test or be shot! :shock: :winkwink:

Seriously..I hope your temp plays the game..I'll be eagerly awaiting your posts tomorrow :happydance:

I'm glad you and cus are back on track...although it's clearly your generous spirit that has taken over under the circumstances...I mean in spite of what's going on with you, you're more concerned about your cousin :awww: You're a lovely lady :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how weird this thread will be when people actually start having their babies??!!
> 
> The thought has crossed my mind too. All being well, I'll be first. I hope I'll still be allowed to be here even though I won't be preggo/TTC/NTNP or anything! I won't fit into any category...how odd that will be :-kClick to expand...
> 
> you'll have to steal away in between :baby: naps for BnB time... if you aren't napping yourself, not that I am telling you how to parent... cause i'm not... nope, no judging here! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

It will be odd though...or maybe not because it will have been a natural progression? :shrug: Interesting times ahead :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's good night from me now my pretties :flower:

Hope you ladies over the pond enjoy the remainder of your day, and that everyone else sleeps well. Thanks for making my scan day so special for me :hugs:


----------



## poas

Crunchie and Kit-beautiful scans :)
Crunchie I am jealous...my next one is not till the 12week mark,so I have to wait till the 11th march!!!!!
Hollymonkey-I see you are still putting a brave face on it-I felt the same in oct when i mc at 4+5,tried to brush it off to oh as late period,but really.....it's horrible.No matter how late or early,or how little or much physical pain,it is still a loss.
I hope everyone else has had/is having a good day xx


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee::yipee::yipee:I'M BACK!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
My laptop is working like a dream and I am back in the land of the connected. Now to catch up!!!
I've got a patient coming in in 30 min so I probably won't get through everything. And I've moved my gynae appointment to 11 so I'll only be on later this afternoon,

I've missed you!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, Trin! :hugs:

I hope all goes well at your gynae appointment!

Off to bed for me...

Good morning to you Turtles just waking! May you have a lovely and joyous day! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how weird this thread will be when people actually start having their babies??!!
> 
> The thought has crossed my mind too. All being well, I'll be first. I hope I'll still be allowed to be here even though I won't be preggo/TTC/NTNP or anything! I won't fit into any category...how odd that will be :-kClick to expand...

:haha: Don't worry Kit that's my status at the moment:haha: I'm just a random person in your midst now :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello and good morning :wave:

Hope everyone has a lovely day today. I'll be tuning in from time to time...at home today :thumbup:

TRIN'S BACK!!! Yay!! :yipee: How are you Trin...everything ok today?

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hello, Trin! :hugs:
> 
> I hope all goes well at your gynae appointment!
> 
> Off to bed for me...
> 
> Good morning to you Turtles just waking! May you have a lovely and joyous day! :kiss:

Thankyou Luna, I'm going have a joyous morning doing housework, which sounds like I'm being sarcastic but I'm not, it's actually sunny (very cold though) which has inspired me to do some spring cleaning:dishes::hangwashing::laundry:

Morning all:flower:

I slept well; I wasn't expecting to because when I went to bed I had those pesky lower back pains and tummy cramps but managed to sleep through them all:shrug: Still bleeding like billio with my war time sanitary pads, which is annoying because I want to try my whole wedding ensemble on, but daren't with the risk of getting blood on my fancy lace knickers and dress.:growlmad:

I too hope you all have the joyous day that Luna wishes us!:D


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...sorry you're still suffering the physical effects m'love. Hope that will draw to a close sooner rather than later.

I do hope that you enjoy your joyous housework in the joyous sunshine :thumbup:

:kiss: for LO.


----------



## emandi

Hello Kit :flower:, hope you are having a good day. Your scan picture is amazing, thank you for sharing it with us :hugs:. So sweet. Sure it was reassuring for you to see that baby is healthy and doing just fine. You just have to wait to pop that tum out :haha:.
I think there is a big chance placenta previa will sort itself out. If not, I can tell you all about c section and believe me you want hear one negative thing. 
Enjoy your day and give your bebe little gentle stroke from me :awww: (only if you dont mind of course).


----------



## emandi

Dear Crunchie :flower:, your scan picture is great too. Its actually pretty amazing picture of your little bebe! Unbelievable for 9weeks. :hugs:
What about them cysts they found? Are they going to do something or just monitor them?
Have a lovely PREGNANT day :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For the first day in months I've actually put the washing out to dry in the garden :hangwashing:

Done the laundry, cleaned the windows and the floors, and done quite a bit of dusting. Bored with housework now though:shrug: 

Holly's asleep:sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Phew all caught up now... It takes me so long!
> 
> Kit where are you already! Dying to see your scan photo.
> 
> Crunchie :cloud9: :cloud9: that's your little franken bubba :haha: looks lovely
> 
> Holly I looove your invitations :thumbup: from me...
> 
> I am waiting for a pizza for dinner mmm mmmm, I am excited. I'm a bit down beat in my knitting adventures from today so I am going to recharge for tomorrow and have a good crack at it!
> 
> That's pooey we don't live nearby, I'd show you in a flash how to do it! We could have a tea and knitting afternoon while Erin and Holly play :cloud9:Click to expand...

You know bethany I went to bed so distraught by my mistakes and found myself thinking 'I wish Holly were here'... :cloud9: Erin loves other kids since she started nursery and especially those slightly younger (it's a kid thing) and she calls them 'babies' like she is anything else! :haha: Love the photo of Holly & milk tops. I'm not gonna report you for health and safety a few germs are good and I believe expert opinion might even be changing on that! Ever since we started sterilisation and not feeding kids stuff till they are 1,2,3, whatever they have developed a ridiculous rate of allergies and aversions. Milk is one, peanuts... I can't remember the article but it's very interesting! We are leaving eating certain food with bacteria in (even good bacteria) and so when we do we reject it! :amartass:...

Also I have sorted out my knitting I was struggling on the baggy loop at the beginning of every new row... It ended up staying as a baggy loop I feel so :dohh:

:hi: girls just catching up :hi:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...is your big day the 12th March?


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...hello lovely :hi:

Hope you're ok. I have to totally agree about the amount of things that children are no longer exposed to for fear of what illness may befall them. It's only now people seem to be seriously thinking about what illnesses may befall them if they AREN'T exposed to some things. It's the same as everything...the world goes OTT with things, but I won't start a rant seeing as it's still morning :winkwink:

Don't give up on the knitting either...it's not something I have done for a very long time, but there is an immense satisfaction once you conquer your first item :thumbup:

Any job news for us?


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Eeep, couldn't get on BnB there for a few minutes... that always makes me antsy.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...

Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...is your big day the 12th March?

:thumbup: 'tis

My doc's cool about making babies eat bacteria:thumbup: She told me to wean Holly early rather than later since my mum's a coeliac, and that leaving it too late is as bad as doing it too early. 

just trying out my wedding nail polish until LO wakes up which should be in a moment now....


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!

yay for baggy loops being sorted out:yipee:

And poo for rejection letters


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie one of those was a job you were pretty keen to do no? I'm sure it's for a reason, something FAB will turn up soon :hugs: But I understand the feeling of :cry: when people don't want you. You were just too good for them:flower:


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!

Hi everyone :hi:

At work, but logged on to see if Newbie had tested yet!


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!

It's crappy at the moment for jobs, so many of my friends have been made redundant and a couple have lost their homes becuase of the recession. Just gotta keep plodding on, you'll get something eventually FX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> At work, but logged on to see if Newbie had tested yet!Click to expand...

Hello! Alas newbie won't be up for a few hours yet:wacko:


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> At work, but logged on to see if Newbie had tested yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! Alas newbie won't be up for a few hours yet:wacko:Click to expand...

She said 5.30am was hoping she was the eastern side of the USA...bugger!


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: Rachael I think we have occassionally seen newbie at like 1 ish our time. 
Yes Holly a lot of the jobs I apply for I don't really want - more of a stepping stone but I would happily do them. Recently though with less pressure I have only really applied for jobs that I want! 

Rachael - tell me about it! I have been redundant for 6 months ish now! 

I have some pictures to share with the lovely turtles :flower:
 



Attached Files:







erincoat.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









erincoat2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









photo.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 2









knitting.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> At work, but logged on to see if Newbie had tested yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! Alas newbie won't be up for a few hours yet:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> She said 5.30am was hoping she was the eastern side of the USA...bugger!Click to expand...

:wave: Rachael

How are you keeping m'love? Everything going well just now with you?

I know..this time difference really gets in the way sometimes doesn't it? I'm eager to see what's going on with newbie today too.....another hour and a half till newbie gets up I think.


----------



## kit_cat

Aww Jaynie...how cute is little Erin :cloud9: The cheekyness is shining out of her :happydance:

Your knitting looks pretty good , especially for a first attempt! :thumbup: Is it just practice or are you making something?

That is rubbish about the dear Johns but I am a firm believer in the saying that "what's for you will not go past you" and there is always a reason for everything :flower:


----------



## emandi

... yellow bun in the oven :haha:
Kit, I love it. No more smidge and a half pregnant.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Dear Crunchie :flower:, your scan picture is great too. Its actually pretty amazing picture of your little bebe! Unbelievable for 9weeks. :hugs:
> What about them cysts they found? Are they going to do something or just monitor them?
> Have a lovely PREGNANT day :flower:

Hi ya emandi ..... They said I was borderline on having pcos so if I hadn't fallen preggo they would have sent me for further tests but luckily i don't have to now !!

Ohhhh I have an olive ! 

Jaynie that knitting is looking good girl !!!


----------



## Crunchie

I hope newbie posts before lunch is finished !!!


----------



## emandi

That's a great news Crunchie! :hugs:
And yay for the olive :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: I know emandi, I thought I'd better change it to match where I'm at now which is a bit more than a smidge pregnant really.

How are you anyway lovely? Thanks for your lovely message earlier and I will come and have a chat to you about C-sections if the time comes that I don't have the option of a natural birth. I'm quite philosophical about it all...baby is fine, that's the main thing :thumbup:

Soooo, about you...when will you test? You're 8DPO right now yes? The time for :test: is creeping up my dear!!! :happydance: What about symptoms?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Dear Crunchie :flower:, your scan picture is great too. Its actually pretty amazing picture of your little bebe! Unbelievable for 9weeks. :hugs:
> What about them cysts they found? Are they going to do something or just monitor them?
> Have a lovely PREGNANT day :flower:
> 
> Hi ya emandi ..... They said I was borderline on having pcos so if I hadn't fallen preggo they would have sent me for further tests but luckily i don't have to now !!
> 
> Ohhhh I have an olive !
> 
> Jaynie that knitting is looking good girl !!!Click to expand...

Hello lovely Crunchster :wave:

How the heck are you this fine Thursday? 

That is indeed great news about the PCOS (or not as the case may be:thumbup:) and :happydance: for your little olive :cloud9: Do you feel time is moving any quicker now and are you wobbling any less?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi kit and emandi !! 

Yeah emandi when is test day ??

I deffo feel more relaxed as even when they scanned yesterday there was no oh it's difficult to see on the scan she could find it all straight away ! So I think I feel better as some worry has been lifted ! She also said loss of system by 9 weeks is normal ! 

Just got to keep praying I suppose ! 

I'm on my lunch break eating bread ... It's the only think that does not make me sick ! Think I will turn into a loaf soon ! 

Are u working from home today. ? X


----------



## kit_cat

Yep..at home today...can you tell? :winkwink:

I don't feel bad about having some B&B time when I'm at home because I usually start working about 7am and don't stop often till very late. Fair is fair eh?

Are you just having plain bread..like nekkid? Nothing on it at all? Does anyone is work know about olive yet? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie..have you heard anything from Moomin?


----------



## kit_cat

I'm sitting here slurping my soup and watching ol' Pepsi. She's so old and funny. She was cleaning herself as cats do but obviously it became extremely tiring mid lick because she's fallen asleep with her tongue still on her paw :haha: 

PS I have checked she's still with us in case you're wondering :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO and I have just had lunch and now I'm going to take her for a WALK in the park. Not in the pushchair but on HER LEGS:happydance:

yay for your olive Crunchie:yipee: Kit you're going to have a banana soon, munkies like bananas:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would have had a sweetpea today:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I would have had a sweetpea today:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly, enjoy walkies with LO :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

jaynie the knitting's coming along well:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly, enjoy walkies with LO :happydance:

Thanks, will do!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/mini-bebe-5136.gif The sun is shining!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly, enjoy walkies with LO :happydance:
> 
> Thanks, will do!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/mini-bebe-5136.gif The sun is shining!Click to expand...

Pfft..wish I could say the same :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit I had a ham sandwich for lunch, but now i feel sick
! Lol

Told my boss who was nice and they started saying oh god now I have to get cover in for u ! Not sure how well it will go down when I tell her I Want a year

Told my mummy as well last night, she was so
Pleased ! She took one of my scan pics 

It's very overcast here today !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I would have had a sweetpea today:cry:

Sorry my love x 

I hope hollymonkeylegs can cheer u up
On your walkxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Before I catch up I'm going to jump in
I went to the gynae and had a scan. The yolk sac is only measuring 5w1d :cry: Not a good sign. He said it looks intact. But there was no visible anything - no heartbeat, no fetal pole, no nothing other than a yolk sac :nope: I haven't googled other scans yet but I'm sure I should see something now?
He's put me on 2 weeks strict bed rest and progesterone pessaries
Not feeling very positive :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I would have had a sweetpea today:cry:

Sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Kit I had a ham sandwich for lunch, but now i feel sick
> ! Lol
> 
> Told my boss who was nice and they started saying oh god now I have to get cover in for u ! Not sure how well it will go down when I tell her I Want a year
> 
> Told my mummy as well last night, she was so
> Pleased ! She took one of my scan pics
> 
> It's very overcast here today !!!!

Your scan pic is SOOOOO sweet...limb buds and all :thumbup:

And Kit, LOVE your yellow baby :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Before I catch up I'm going to jump in
> I went to the gynae and had a scan. The yolk sac is only measuring 5w1d :cry: Not a good sign. He said it looks intact. But there was no visible anything - no heartbeat, no fetal pole, no nothing other than a yolk sac :nope: I haven't googled other scans yet but I'm sure I should see something now?
> He's put me on 2 weeks strict bed rest and progesterone pessaries
> Not feeling very positive :cry:

Oh no Trin :cry: I know it's basic but are you absolutely sure of your dates?

I'm sure you'd rather some honesty right now...I had a scan at 6+5 and everything was present and visible including heart beat.

Do exactly as you're told by doc my love and we'll hope for a good outcome :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

my temp never lies! 97.33 today :dohh: I said i wouldn't test if it dropped below 98 but i did anyway b/c i had really sore bbs last night. I was hoping the thermometer was wrong, but i should have trusted it b/c i got a bfn! oh well... i'll casually wait for the :witch: to land today, i've got my ibuprofen ready!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> At work, but logged on to see if Newbie had tested yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! Alas newbie won't be up for a few hours yet:wacko:Click to expand...

actually i was up :-$ Rachel had the timing down perfect, but i forgot to take my phone in the bathroom with me to update you guys :dohh: after i got my bfn i went back to bed for a couple hrs


----------



## newbie_ttc

Rachael. said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> At work, but logged on to see if Newbie had tested yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! Alas newbie won't be up for a few hours yet:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> She said 5.30am was hoping she was the eastern side of the USA...bugger!Click to expand...

:thumbup: you are good! if figured no one would miss me for a few hrs, now i feel terruble for not posting immediately. thank you for thinking of me :hugs: makes me feel all speshal :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Before I catch up I'm going to jump in
> I went to the gynae and had a scan. The yolk sac is only measuring 5w1d :cry: Not a good sign. He said it looks intact. But there was no visible anything - no heartbeat, no fetal pole, no nothing other than a yolk sac :nope: I haven't googled other scans yet but I'm sure I should see something now?
> He's put me on 2 weeks strict bed rest and progesterone pessaries
> Not feeling very positive :cry:

im so sorry Trin fingers crossed that everything is ok x


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie when it comes to testing we will always miss you if you are late :flower:

Holly - you would have indeed have a sweet pea today you can have some :hugs: instead :shrug:. I dunno what to say to make it ok, life just seems so unfair!

Trin - even though a part of me wants to learn from everything we said to Holly and the eventual m/c outcome buuut I am still in the camp that thinks we don't know til the :witch: sings in this game. I hope you listen to the doc and take some rest with your laptop :thumbup:

Kit thanks I love her she was wearing my coat because her hood off her coat was absent and she came outside with me (part of the reason I want to quit too is that she won't put me down and comes with me when I smoke, can't be good :nope:).
My knitting is a practice scarf :thumbup: I am putting another colour on soon.
Adam shouted me to my aunt's cat last night cause she was lay funny and wouldn't move and it turned out she was just chillin' :haha: i'll send a photo of my aunt's cat!

Luna I forgot to thank you for those videos I didn't use them cause I went on youtube before bnb this morning (such is my eagerness to knit) I am ok, I think that the problems are easy to solve, my knitting that I took a photo of has a 'double' stich somewhere because the 'baggy loop' was causing me problems! I am excited Adam is off for the weekend now (got afternoon off)...


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I would have had a sweetpea today:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> :haha: I know emandi, I thought I'd better change it to match where I'm at now which is a bit more than a smidge pregnant really.
> 
> How are you anyway lovely? Thanks for your lovely message earlier and I will come and have a chat to you about C-sections if the time comes that I don't have the option of a natural birth. I'm quite philosophical about it all...baby is fine, that's the main thing :thumbup:
> 
> Soooo, about you...when will you test? You're 8DPO right now yes? The time for :test: is creeping up my dear!!! :happydance: What about symptoms?

Kit, you are right, baby is healthy that's what matters right now.

About my symptoms, hm ...
From O until 5dpo I was extremely bloated, it was actually painful. And from 3dpo, but mainly 4dpo I had pulling sensation in lower abdomen on the left side. Since then pulling and other little pains on both sides now and then. And since yesterday I'm cm incontinent. Tbh I think I am 7dpo not 8.
Not sure when I am going to test just yet.


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> my temp never lies! 97.33 today :dohh: I said i wouldn't test if it dropped below 98 but i did anyway b/c i had really sore bbs last night. I was hoping the thermometer was wrong, but i should have trusted it b/c i got a bfn! oh well... i'll casually wait for the :witch: to land today, i've got my ibuprofen ready!

aw sorry for your Bfn newbie x


----------



## newbie_ttc

all caught up now! :hi: Hi everyone :hi:

Test day was a flop, but i'm okay. not sure what my plan is from here. DH and I are slated to have "a talk" about the whole TTC'ing and why he flipped when he should have flopped back when i was O'ing. i think i am going to call my doctor b/c i want to make sure everything is ok.

Trin, i hope every thing turns out ok for you babe. Glad you are back online so we can send you lots of love via the internet. :hugs: I'll stay positive for you, ok?

jaynie, erin is such a doll! i want to pinch her cheeks thru my screen! looks like you are getting a good start on your project. I wouldn't have pegged Adam for a guy that wears pink tho :shrug: :haha: the right job will come along too babe, keep being diligent! 

hi Kit, hi Pepsi :wave: enjoying your day at home?

Cruchster! yay for your (aussie) olive! :happydance:

Bethany stole our sunshine as it is nice and grey out today! it's all yours my dear if it brings a smile to your face today. I hope you are enjoying your walk and feeling better by the minute!

:wave: Emandi! :wave: appt tomorrow! :dance: don't forget to ask! :test: :test: :test:

hope everyone is enjoying there day as well!

Sarah, quiet today?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Newbie when it comes to testing we will always miss you if you are late :flower:
> 
> Holly - you would have indeed have a sweet pea today you can have some :hugs: instead :shrug:. I dunno what to say to make it ok, life just seems so unfair!
> 
> Trin - even though a part of me wants to learn from everything we said to Holly and the eventual m/c outcome buuut I am still in the camp that thinks we don't know til the :witch: sings in this game. I hope you listen to the doc and take some rest with your laptop :thumbup:
> 
> Kit thanks I love her she was wearing my coat because her hood off her coat was absent and she came outside with me (part of the reason I want to quit too is that she won't put me down and comes with me when I smoke, can't be good :nope:).
> My knitting is a practice scarf :thumbup: I am putting another colour on soon.
> Adam shouted me to my aunt's cat last night cause she was lay funny and wouldn't move and it turned out she was just chillin' :haha: i'll send a photo of my aunt's cat!
> 
> Luna I forgot to thank you for those videos I didn't use them cause I went on youtube before bnb this morning (such is my eagerness to knit) I am ok, I think that the problems are easy to solve, my knitting that I took a photo of has a 'double' stich somewhere because the 'baggy loop' was causing me problems! I am excited Adam is off for the weekend now (got afternoon off)...

Thanks. I'm trying to philosophical and failing quite dismally
I just phoned the lab and my hcg is 9491 which would make the doubling time 5.3 days :cry: and my progesterone is only 36.5 :cry: It was over 100 at the beginning


----------



## emandi

Oh Newbie :flower:, sorry about bfn :hugs:. Not fair! I believed you were the next :shrug:. I think doc appointment can be beneficial (not that I doubt your health) and will put your mind at rest. Not sure if I'm going to ask for the blood test tomorrow :shrug:. Do you know how long it normally takes to get result? Anyone?

Trinity :flower:, I am sorry about the scan news. But I do believe there is a chance otherwise doctors would tell you. So please try to relax, put your feet up and let everyone spoil you for once. Thinking of you my love. :hugs:

Hellooo Jaynie, glad it was just good old trick from your aunts cat :haha:.
Enjoy your knitting :flower:.

Bethany, sorry about the sweet pea which didnt happen.:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> my temp never lies! 97.33 today :dohh: I said i wouldn't test if it dropped below 98 but i did anyway b/c i had really sore bbs last night. I was hoping the thermometer was wrong, but i should have trusted it b/c i got a bfn! oh well... i'll casually wait for the :witch: to land today, i've got my ibuprofen ready!

This is poopy newbie :nope: Sorry lovely :hugs:

It does sound good though that you and OH have some talk time pencilled in. I hope you get all your questions answered and feel good about the way forward :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Oh Trinity :hugs:, have you been using your Progesterone cream?


----------



## emandi

Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Oh Trinity :hugs:, have you been using your Progesterone cream?

Yes, but I cut it down a bot for the last 10 days. Upped it again and now the delightful pessaries...only a man could have invented them!!!


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh Trinity :hugs:, have you been using your Progesterone cream?
> 
> Yes, but I cut it down a bot for the last 10 days. Upped it again and now the delightful pessaries...only a man could have invented them!!!Click to expand...

Sorry my dear, not very pleasant :wacko: pessaries.
I've read somewhere that progesterone cream doesn't work for everyone. Maybe yucky pessaries will do the job.

I've started with Progesterone cream at 3dpo, let's see how it goes.

I will be praying for you to all gods. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....where are you?? :shrug:

YOU HAVE A LIME!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all just catching up i have a terrible crampy /achey tum today whats going on ?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Molly....where are you?? :shrug:
> 
> YOU HAVE A LIME!!!!! :happydance:

I agree...where is Miss Molly?? And Sarachka?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Before I catch up I'm going to jump in
> I went to the gynae and had a scan. The yolk sac is only measuring 5w1d :cry: Not a good sign. He said it looks intact. But there was no visible anything - no heartbeat, no fetal pole, no nothing other than a yolk sac :nope: I haven't googled other scans yet but I'm sure I should see something now?
> He's put me on 2 weeks strict bed rest and progesterone pessaries
> Not feeling very positive :cry:

Just what you don't need Trin my love.
Usually by 6 weeks you get a heartbeat I believe, on a good day at least. I'm sure you've double checked 20 times your dates like I did last weekend?
Rest well and let's just hope that it's a tad slow off the mark, or your dates are out :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:


> :( I have a water infection and it hurts soooo much....they drive me crazy 5 days of antibiotics 3 times a day! :loo: Soooo uncomfortable!


:nope:Oh no ginge lovely that's pooey and yes of cause you need to finish the course or the nasty blighty infection will rear its ugly head again :wacko:, other than that how are you feeling ?



LunaLady said:


> So, when's the next round of bump pics, then??? :yipee:

Luna i think i may post one tonight or tomorrow will get OH to take one in a bit i think im a tidge bigger than my last picture:thumbup:




kit_cat said:


> newmummy...I'm sorry, you asked me a question earlier regarding wanting a boy. I don't mind what we have however OH would deperately love a girl. All early indications seem to point to boy :shrug: You obviously agree.
> 
> How are you anyway petal? I know I've missed you today really, so hopefully catch you tomorrow :hugs:


Hello Kit :hugs:im very poopy feeling today drained,tired,hungry,achey,tummy achey and crampy:nope:but im sure its all normal:thumbup:.As for your scan i aint a clue on nubbing thats why i mithered Bethany to death over mine lol but i knew you had a sway towards bubs being blue so im agreeing with you and the other team bluers :happydance:, hope youe well today:kiss:




newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> BnB is acting up for me as well. Goodnight, holly, april, trin :wave: hope u turtles feel better in the morn. you too Ging :hugs:
> 
> trin :hugs: i hope it has already stopped. take it easy if u can. :hugs:
> 
> Moll, i've missed u today. hope those technical issues are resolved quickly.
> 
> My cousin said she is showing already and I didnt believe her as she is only about 2 months along, but I saw her over the weekend and... :shock: but this will be her 3rd child so showing this early is normal for her.
> 
> Now Ms Newbie...I don't believe I've mentioned about your testing....will you be testing again tomorrow for sure then? Are you armed and ready with tests? I need to know you see :winkwink:
> 
> Your cousin sounds exactly like my SIL. On to her 3rd child and the bump was there almost immediately!! Are you comfortable chatting to her now?Click to expand...
> 
> why am i envisioning u standing over me wielding a ruler... or something bigger :trouble: :argh:
> 
> :haha: well tomorrow morning is all dependent upon my temp. if its below 98F i *know* AF will show up sometime tomorrow for sure. but if it's even the tiniest smidge above 98 (i.e. 98.01), i will indeed :test: :happydance: Fx'ed the thermometer behaves. i haven't really felt crampy like i usually do before AF so i am slowly starting to feel cautiously optimistic as the day draws to an end
> 
> and yes, i do feel comfortable talking to cousin now. even if i get a bfn in the morning i will be okay. i had to get over it at some point, and she really needs me. the aunt that i mentioned before that was like a 2nd mom to me that passed away in september was her mom :cry: i couldn't imagine going thru this without my mom so even tho i can't replace her, i will certainly do my best to ease the void. she's already requested my presence in the delivery room :cloud9:Click to expand...

Newbie thats so nice of youe cousin and you too for taking on your role as her supportive family member :thumbup:im sorry to hear about your Aunt and like you i feel it would be awful to go through it all without my mummy:cry:




TrinityMom said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee:I'M BACK!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
> My laptop is working like a dream and I am back in the land of the connected. Now to catch up!!!
> I've got a patient coming in in 30 min so I probably won't get through everything. And I've moved my gynae appointment to 11 so I'll only be on later this afternoon,
> 
> I've missed you!!!!!!:hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Yipee Trin is back wooo hooooooooooooo hello how are you today good all well???


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello all just catching up i have a terrible crampy /achey tum today whats going on ?

I think I'd be feeling a bit a bit crampy if I had a whole navel orange in my tum:haha:
I'm sure it's normal, you may even just have a tummy ache, normal ailments often get forgotten about in pregnancy! Just take it a bit easy:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Edit Oh Trin im sorry to hear that make sure you rest up lovey and like Bethany says maybe dates a bit hey wire xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> all caught up now! :hi: Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Test day was a flop, but i'm okay. not sure what my plan is from here. DH and I are slated to have "a talk" about the whole TTC'ing and why he flipped when he should have flopped back when i was O'ing. i think i am going to call my doctor b/c i want to make sure everything is ok.
> 
> Trin, i hope every thing turns out ok for you babe. Glad you are back online so we can send you lots of love via the internet. :hugs: I'll stay positive for you, ok?
> 
> jaynie, erin is such a doll! i want to pinch her cheeks thru my screen! looks like you are getting a good start on your project. I wouldn't have pegged Adam for a guy that wears pink tho :shrug: :haha: the right job will come along too babe, keep being diligent!
> 
> hi Kit, hi Pepsi :wave: enjoying your day at home?
> 
> Cruchster! yay for your (aussie) olive! :happydance:
> 
> Bethany stole our sunshine as it is nice and grey out today! it's all yours my dear if it brings a smile to your face today. I hope you are enjoying your walk and feeling better by the minute!
> 
> :wave: Emandi! :wave: appt tomorrow! :dance: don't forget to ask! :test: :test: :test:
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying there day as well!
> 
> Sarah, quiet today?

Pants for the BFN newbie. :hugs:And as for the sunshine it didn't last long, on our walk it clouded over and has been grey all day since!!:shrug: That washing I hung out this morning is NOT DRY at all:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Newbie when it comes to testing we will always miss you if you are late :flower:
> 
> Holly - you would have indeed have a sweet pea today you can have some :hugs: instead :shrug:. I dunno what to say to make it ok, life just seems so unfair!
> 
> Trin - even though a part of me wants to learn from everything we said to Holly and the eventual m/c outcome buuut I am still in the camp that thinks we don't know til the :witch: sings in this game. I hope you listen to the doc and take some rest with your laptop :thumbup:
> 
> Kit thanks I love her she was wearing my coat because her hood off her coat was absent and she came outside with me (part of the reason I want to quit too is that she won't put me down and comes with me when I smoke, can't be good :nope:).
> My knitting is a practice scarf :thumbup: I am putting another colour on soon.
> Adam shouted me to my aunt's cat last night cause she was lay funny and wouldn't move and it turned out she was just chillin' :haha: i'll send a photo of my aunt's cat!
> 
> Luna I forgot to thank you for those videos I didn't use them cause I went on youtube before bnb this morning (such is my eagerness to knit) I am ok, I think that the problems are easy to solve, my knitting that I took a photo of has a 'double' stich somewhere because the 'baggy loop' was causing me problems! I am excited Adam is off for the weekend now (got afternoon off)...

Thanks babe for sweetpea consolation:hugs: 
I have to thank you also for REMINDING ME of FORGOTTEN KNITTING PROJECT in my drawer!!!:happydance: Your pic of your knitting reminded me of a blanket/throw type thing I started making ages ago, from scarf-like strips to make it stripey. So after my walk I dug it out and had a knit of at least 2 cups of tea long:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie when it comes to testing we will always miss you if you are late :flower:
> 
> Holly - you would have indeed have a sweet pea today you can have some :hugs: instead :shrug:. I dunno what to say to make it ok, life just seems so unfair!
> 
> Trin - even though a part of me wants to learn from everything we said to Holly and the eventual m/c outcome buuut I am still in the camp that thinks we don't know til the :witch: sings in this game. I hope you listen to the doc and take some rest with your laptop :thumbup:
> 
> Kit thanks I love her she was wearing my coat because her hood off her coat was absent and she came outside with me (part of the reason I want to quit too is that she won't put me down and comes with me when I smoke, can't be good :nope:).
> My knitting is a practice scarf :thumbup: I am putting another colour on soon.
> Adam shouted me to my aunt's cat last night cause she was lay funny and wouldn't move and it turned out she was just chillin' :haha: i'll send a photo of my aunt's cat!
> 
> Luna I forgot to thank you for those videos I didn't use them cause I went on youtube before bnb this morning (such is my eagerness to knit) I am ok, I think that the problems are easy to solve, my knitting that I took a photo of has a 'double' stich somewhere because the 'baggy loop' was causing me problems! I am excited Adam is off for the weekend now (got afternoon off)...
> 
> Thanks. I'm trying to philosophical and failing quite dismally
> I just phoned the lab and my hcg is 9491 which would make the doubling time 5.3 days :cry: and my progesterone is only 36.5 :cry: It was over 100 at the beginningClick to expand...

I've so just been there! But I read lots and lots of success stories about shaky starts, and as I said before my docs were only interested in scan results and weren't much interested in the hcg numbers I was flouncing around with.:sulk: After 6wks is the doubling time still 48hrs anyway?
Do you still have the lower back cramps? Oh poo holes why can't things ever just be simple:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm trying to philosophical and failing quite dismally
> I just phoned the lab and my hcg is 9491 which would make the doubling time 5.3 days :cry: and my progesterone is only 36.5 :cry: It was over 100 at the beginning
> 
> I've so just been there! But I read lots and lots of success stories about shaky starts, and as I said before my docs were only interested in scan results and weren't much interested in the hcg numbers I was flouncing around with.:sulk: After 6wks is the doubling time still 48hrs anyway?
> Do you still have the lower back cramps? Oh poo holes why can't things ever just be simple:shrug:Click to expand...

At 7 weeks they should double every 3 days...or something like that
I have no bleeding but I do have lower back pain. Now I'm not sure if it's because I'm in bed and not moving around :shrug:
I'm going to move myself off to the lounge soon to be sociable. Mom is here and she's making the boys soya burgers for dinner


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Trin! I hope this turns out well for you! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm trying to philosophical and failing quite dismally
> I just phoned the lab and my hcg is 9491 which would make the doubling time 5.3 days :cry: and my progesterone is only 36.5 :cry: It was over 100 at the beginning
> 
> I've so just been there! But I read lots and lots of success stories about shaky starts, and as I said before my docs were only interested in scan results and weren't much interested in the hcg numbers I was flouncing around with.:sulk: After 6wks is the doubling time still 48hrs anyway?
> Do you still have the lower back cramps? Oh poo holes why can't things ever just be simple:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> At 7 weeks they should double every 3 days...or something like that
> I have no bleeding but I do have lower back pain. Now I'm not sure if it's because I'm in bed and not moving around :shrug:
> I'm going to move myself off to the lounge soon to be sociable. Mom is here and she's making the boys soya burgers for dinnerClick to expand...

Trin...does you mum know what's going on just now?


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo, 40 posts until my 3,000th post!! I will try not to blabber my way past it without realising this time :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Here I am! Been catching up on my phone. 

Newbie- sorry for the bfn lover dover. Hope your talk goes well with your DH. 

Holly- sorry for the almost sweetpea, but as you know, brat boy sperms make rotten sweetpeas. :hugs:

Trin- oh my lovely Trin :hugs: for you. Stay rested and mind the doctors. What is the next step? Do you have another appointment set for the near future to check up on the bean? 

Kit- I do have a lime! :) when my OH got home this morning I put my hands on my hips and looked up and to the right (much like a superhero :winkwink:) and informed him in a voice filled with importance, "I have made a lime." :haha: I'm so dramatic.

Hello all my other turtle loves. :wave: I hope you all are enjoying your Thursday.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, we had another massive argument last night because he didn't know what he wanted and whether he wanted to try again, i made it perfectly clear that if he walks out this time then thats it! Hes currently sat at the side of me on the xbox!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin...does you mum know what's going on just now?

Yes she does. She's being very helpful. We haven't told the boys anything yet. We're going to have to come up with something if I'm going to be in bed for 2 weeks. I don't want to lie to them but I don't know if it wold be selfish to tell them :shrug:

Eeurgh! I thought I was going to the gynae for reassurance and I would be laughing at how paranoid I am tonight :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Here I am! Been catching up on my phone.
> 
> Newbie- sorry for the bfn lover dover. Hope your talk goes well with your DH.
> 
> Holly- sorry for the almost sweetpea, but as you know, brat boy sperms make rotten sweetpeas. :hugs:
> 
> Trin- oh my lovely Trin :hugs: for you. Stay rested and mind the doctors. What is the next step? Do you have another appointment set for the near future to check up on the bean?
> 
> Kit- I do have a lime! :) when my OH got home this morning I put my hands on my hips and looked up and to the right (much like a superhero :winkwink:) and informed him in a voice filled with importance, "I have made a lime." :haha: I'm so dramatic.
> 
> Hello all my other turtle loves. :wave: I hope you all are enjoying your Thursday.

I'm to stay in bed for 2 weeks and insert my progesterone goodies and see him after the 2 weeks are up. If there's any change - bleeding or worse cramping - then I phone him. He's very nice. He gave me his cellphone number so I can call him any time. He's one of our new backup gynaes and I'm impressed so far


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin...does you mum know what's going on just now?
> 
> Yes she does. She's being very helpful. We haven't told the boys anything yet. We're going to have to come up with something if I'm going to be in bed for 2 weeks. I don't want to lie to them but I don't know if it wold be selfish to tell them :shrug:
> 
> Eeurgh! I thought I was going to the gynae for reassurance and I would be laughing at how paranoid I am tonight :nope:Click to expand...

Am really glad your mum knows and you've got that support. I wouldn't try to advise you on telling the boys..you know them inside out and what's best. This is incredibly unfair especially after what you've recently gone through. I am hoping Trin... :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm in bed being entertained by Buddy and Lily (the twisty kittens). They are playing with paper balls and keep bringing them back to me to throw again for them. Buddy keeps stealing Lily's ball tho and then she jumps up and chirps at me like "M-o-m! Look what he did" :haha:
And Dharma, my daxi, is torn because she HAS to stay with me (otherwise she just might die) but my mom and the boys are in the lounge...what is a dog with a tiny brain to do? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Awwww :awww: Dharma is looking after you :friends: The kittens sound very cute and entertaining :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin...does you mum know what's going on just now?
> 
> Yes she does. She's being very helpful. We haven't told the boys anything yet. We're going to have to come up with something if I'm going to be in bed for 2 weeks. I don't want to lie to them but I don't know if it wold be selfish to tell them :shrug:
> 
> Eeurgh! I thought I was going to the gynae for reassurance and I would be laughing at how paranoid I am tonight :nope:Click to expand...

I completely sympathise:hugs: I was like that last Thursday, I thought "right, once I've got my blood results I'll be able to just stop worrying about slow to change digis and no symptoms":nope: Spent that night crying :cry:

Glad your mum's there:hugs: I'll go and do that translation for you now....


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: Rachael I think we have occassionally seen newbie at like 1 ish our time.
> Yes Holly a lot of the jobs I apply for I don't really want - more of a stepping stone but I would happily do them. Recently though with less pressure I have only really applied for jobs that I want!
> 
> Rachael - tell me about it! I have been redundant for 6 months ish now!
> 
> I have some pictures to share with the lovely turtles :flower:

Jaynie thats crappy about the jobs but im sure your dream job will come at the right time:thumbup:how are you and Adam getting on?:wacko:oh and your a clever Jaynie baby with your knitting:thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Dear Crunchie :flower:, your scan picture is great too. Its actually pretty amazing picture of your little bebe! Unbelievable for 9weeks. :hugs:
> What about them cysts they found? Are they going to do something or just monitor them?
> Have a lovely PREGNANT day :flower:
> 
> Hi ya emandi ..... They said I was borderline on having pcos so if I hadn't fallen preggo they would have sent me for further tests but luckily i don't have to now !!
> 
> Ohhhh I have an olive !
> 
> Jaynie that knitting is looking good girl !!!Click to expand...

Congrats on your olive sweety :happydance::happydance::cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> I would have had a sweetpea today:cry:

:cry:silly boy blue sweetpeas:thumbup:



newbie_ttc said:


> my temp never lies! 97.33 today :dohh: I said i wouldn't test if it dropped below 98 but i did anyway b/c i had really sore bbs last night. I was hoping the thermometer was wrong, but i should have trusted it b/c i got a bfn! oh well... i'll casually wait for the :witch: to land today, i've got my ibuprofen ready!


:growlmad:stupid temp .stupid witch stupid thermomator (spelling:haha:)



HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all just catching up i have a terrible crampy /achey tum today whats going on ?
> 
> I think I'd be feeling a bit a bit crampy if I had a whole navel orange in my tum:haha:
> I'm sure it's normal, you may even just have a tummy ache, normal ailments often get forgotten about in pregnancy! Just take it a bit easy:hugs:Click to expand...


Um im sure it is :thumbup:im off for the whole week next week :thumbup:Reece has half term:happydance:



x-ginge-x said:


> Well, we had another massive argument last night because he didn't know what he wanted and whether he wanted to try again, i made it perfectly clear that if he walks out this time then thats it! Hes currently sat at the side of me on the xbox!

:hugs:Ginge, didnt know you and OH were having dissagreements:growlmad:silly men huh, hope your ok?


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.

hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxx


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.
> 
> hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxxClick to expand...


hey april :happydance: for the no nausea ! 

when did you get your appt for your 12 week scan ? I have had nothing in the post yet ?? not a thing to even see anyone ? x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.
> 
> hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hey april :happydance: for the no nausea !
> 
> when did you get your appt for your 12 week scan ? I have had nothing in the post yet ?? not a thing to even see anyone ? xClick to expand...

hey hun, i think i was just 9 weeks or just before not sure if its different in different areas, but i was surprised it came so early, i think you should get it within this week or early next week?


----------



## Sarachka

Hello lovelies. How are we all today? I'm not fantastic, had another 'issue' with OH last night where he spoke sternly too me, like he was telling me off and I lost it and started bawling my eyes out and telling him he's mean to me. Awful night's sleep and couldn't go in to work first thing. Expected him to be comforting and sympathetic when he woke up but instead he was just frustrated that I was STILL upset 'over nothing'. I do see his point of view though, he's only human and he tells me a million times that things are OK and not to worry and just bc he 'told me off' doesn't mean he hates me or he's leaving etc etc. we've never had a proper argument, I'd be a complete mess if we did, he asked that jokingly, what would I do if we had a big argument, and I honestly think I'd pass out!!! I'm SUCH a wimp!

Enough about me.

TRINITY so sorry for your confusing news today. When will you know a bit more - after the two weeks of bedrest? You poor thing, I really hope everything is OK!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Forgot to say earlier Emandi, your symptoms are LOOKING VERY EXCITINGhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/S_THUM%7E1.GIF


----------



## Sarachka

Hollichka sorry you don't have a sweat pea today but you Do have THE sweetest monkey. what could be better. How's the bleeding etc? I wuv you x


----------



## Sarachka

*baby hopes is back and viewing!!!! Helllloooo!!!!*


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.
> 
> hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hey april :happydance: for the no nausea !
> 
> when did you get your appt for your 12 week scan ? I have had nothing in the post yet ?? not a thing to even see anyone ? xClick to expand...
> 
> hey hun, i think i was just 9 weeks or just before not sure if its different in different areas, but i was surprised it came so early, i think you should get it within this week or early next week?Click to expand...

Hey Crunchie, mine to came around the 8-9 week mark for scan and my booking app with MW was the same day i had my private scan i was 7w+2, although i did ring almost straight away when i found out:hugs:

April im expecting pics by the time im home at 1.30:winkwink:.... is you littlest Lo ok now all better? Did you go primani in the end this week?


----------



## poas

Evening ladies :)
Trin sorry to hear your disheartening news,I hope you are coping ok.
Crunchie, I too got my scan date at 8 weeks,they booked it after I left from my 7week scan.
Molly-Yay for lime!!
Sarachka-I am like that if oh snaps at me,he does it so rarely that I am truly shocked when it happens!
Jaynie your knitting looks much better than mine....Well done
Holly I hope you are doing ok today?
Newbie sorry about bfn :(
Emandi fx'ed for bfp...some ace looking symptoms...
Everyone else..............I am rubbish at multi-tasking!
So hi newmummy,april,ginge,rachel,Luna,kit and anyone else xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hollichka sorry you don't have a sweat pea today but you Do have THE sweetest monkey. what could be better. How's the bleeding etc? I wuv you x

Thanks:flower: It's true that these last few mornings the radiant smile and giggles of Holly when she wakes up can only make me feel wonderfully happy despite the mc:hugs: And we had such lovely games and cuddles today:awww:
The bleeding seems to be easing up, tmi but I think "it" came out today:sick: We really are just biological machines sometimes I feel:shrug: Still a bit crampy but I think the storm is abating:shipw: I was going to do a session on the exercise bike tonight but I thought I'd mollycoddle (no reference to you Molly:haha:) myself for another evening:kiss:
Are you back luvved up with oh tonight after your oh wobble?


----------



## HollyMonkey

CRUUUUNNCHIIIIEEEE!!!!!
Your scan pic made me think of Holly at 8 weeks, and digging out my file just now I was really struck that the little ball of fluff in the pic below can now (almost) walk!!:haha: Have you realised that you'll have a real human baby soon? I hadn't at 8 weeks, indeed I think all my pregnancy it seemed rather abstract. Oooo it's sooooo exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly yay for your lime lovely!!

*Sarachka that sounds awful about last night but im sure you will be all loved up again now? You are so fierce but oh so soppy too yes!?*

Bethany so so glad lil Holly is keeping you in good spirits and i think its a good choice to not exercise yet dont overdo yourself lovely wait till after weekend have a nice mollyhollycodddleyweekend muchas loveo


----------



## LunaLady

I think I'm four or five DPO today! Went by quickly... No symptoms, though... are there really any symptoms at this early a stage?
I think I'll test on the 27th. That will be the full two weeks. None of this early testing for me! :haha:

Hugs all around for you turtles! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Cute little picture of teensy itty bitty Holly!!! :awww:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello poas lovey how are you? Hope all is well in your house today 

_Emandi you have symptoms sweetheart when will you test?_


----------



## kit_cat

Mmmmmmm :munch: Roast salmon, baby new potatoes, carrots and petit pois........and blackcurrant cheesecake :munch:

NOM NOM NOM :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I'm very tired...LO just managed to trip over think air and knock his head,so without thinking I picked him up...big mistake!!! Got stitch type pain in my side so won't be rushing to do that again-I'll just have to cuddle,but it's hard to remember these things!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I'm very tired...LO just managed to trip over think air and knock his head,so without thinking I picked him up...big mistake!!! Got stitch type pain in my side so won't be rushing to do that again-I'll just have to cuddle,but it's hard to remember these things!!!

Oh dear Lissy...careful love :hugs: We all do these things without thinking don't we?


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's the full moon tomorrow again, I've had an eventful Lunar cycle :juggle:Conceived on the first full moon and expelled by the next:fool:

Frankendinner for me. I have lots of mushrooms and courgettes (Hollinka likes them!) and the basics like onion and garlic, and some ginger and mange tout beans, so might make a veggie stirfry type thing:shrug: With wholemeal rice.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.
> 
> hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxxClick to expand...

Oooo, early scans (as in time wise) are best :cloud9:....the day drags otherwise!!!

Good luck and do what I didn't...try to get a good nub shot :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

holllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyymoooonnnnkkkkkkkkeeeeyyyyy

your scans are so clear !!!! they must have a super fancy machine thingy


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.
> 
> hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hey april :happydance: for the no nausea !
> 
> when did you get your appt for your 12 week scan ? I have had nothing in the post yet ?? not a thing to even see anyone ? xClick to expand...
> 
> hey hun, i think i was just 9 weeks or just before not sure if its different in different areas, but i was surprised it came so early, i think you should get it within this week or early next week?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Crunchie, mine to came around the 8-9 week mark for scan and my booking app with MW was the same day i had my private scan i was 7w+2, although i did ring almost straight away when i found out:hugs:
> 
> April im expecting pics by the time im home at 1.30:winkwink:.... is you littlest Lo ok now all better? Did you go primani in the end this week?Click to expand...

i shall probably have them on by then :) yes LO is a lot better shes just got a little bit of a cough now, i didnt end up going to primani i got too tired :/ i will have to make more effort this weekend at some point lol, how are you ? xx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.
> 
> hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooo, early scans (as in time wise) are best :cloud9:....the day drags otherwise!!!
> 
> Good luck and do what I didn't...try to get a good nub shot :winkwink::happydance:Click to expand...

im going to ask for more than one pic (as you can pay for them) hopefully baby will be behaving but being my OH i doubt that very much lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> holllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyymoooonnnnkkkkkkkkeeeeyyyyy
> 
> your scans are so clear !!!! they must have a super fancy machine thingy

That was just a quick snapshot I took of it too! I must admit that my UK friends giggle when they see my scan pics compared to theirs- I get them in a swish bound format with a fancy blue cover, even when I had my kidneys scanned after an infection I got a complete glossy publication:haha: My UK friends had one little blurry pic, just to prove there was something in there:haha: Mine are all labelled with body parts and measurements etc! And hundreds and hundreds of pics for each scan! By the end of the pregnancy they were driving me mad with their measurements mind you:fool:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> holllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyymoooonnnnkkkkkkkkeeeeyyyyy
> 
> your scans are so clear !!!! they must have a super fancy machine thingy

to get it that clear i will have to drink 11 pints of water! im worried about the whole drinking 1 half pints before my scan i cant hold my bladder well anymore lol x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> holllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyymoooonnnnkkkkkkkkeeeeyyyyy
> 
> your scans are so clear !!!! they must have a super fancy machine thingy
> 
> That was just a quick snapshot I took of it too! I must admit that my UK friends giggle when they see my scan pics compared to theirs- I get them in a swish bound format with a fancy blue cover, even when I had my kidneys scanned after an infection I got a complete glossy publication:haha: My UK friends had one little blurry pic, just to prove there was something in there:haha: Mine are all labelled with body parts and measurements etc! And hundreds and hundreds of pics for each scan! By the end of the pregnancy they were driving me mad with their measurements mind you:fool:Click to expand...

Yes, your array of scan pics is very impressive indeed! I'd love to have been given a selection but it's not an option unfortunately :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.
> 
> hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooo, early scans (as in time wise) are best :cloud9:....the day drags otherwise!!!
> 
> Good luck and do what I didn't...try to get a good nub shot :winkwink::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im going to ask for more than one pic (as you can pay for them) hopefully baby will be behaving but being my OH i doubt that very much lol xClick to expand...

Yeah I had to pay for mine, but it was only how many of the same shot did I want. Boooo :(


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello April :flower:, ready for the BIG day? How are you feeling dear? What time is your scan? Can't wait for the picture :flower:.
> 
> hello lovey, i am feeling good no sickness not even nausea for 4 days now :happydance: so excited for scan is at 8 45am nice and early :D how are you? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooo, early scans (as in time wise) are best :cloud9:....the day drags otherwise!!!
> 
> Good luck and do what I didn't...try to get a good nub shot :winkwink::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im going to ask for more than one pic (as you can pay for them) hopefully baby will be behaving but being my OH i doubt that very much lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I had to pay for mine, but it was only how many of the same shot did I want. Boooo :(Click to expand...

oh i hope they havent changed it :/ i got different shots with my last well 2 lol i will stamp my feet im sure they dont want a hormonal woman crying and having a tantrum early in the morning lol x


----------



## poas

Kit do you go stoke mandeville or mk? Only I've been for 1 at each and dont love either of them!!!Plus my midwife said mk have had massive cutbacks over the amount of labours they will book? Sorry to be nosey,just that with you being in the area I thought I'd ask :)


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: April,

No, I'm quite sure they wouldn't want that :haha:

I think different areas will do different things so I'm sure what you think is available will be. It will be fab! I'm looking forward to your pics :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

While my rice is cooking I'm going to post you some pics that will make you laugh, at least they make my non turtle uk friends laugh:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka that sounds awful about last night but im sure you will be all loved up again now? You are so fierce but oh so soppy too yes!?[/B]

I am such a contradiction! At work I have this reputation for being a bit of a brat, feisty, etc. No one at work believes me when I say I'm really low maintenance in a relationship and a big old cry baby. But when I love someone I am so ultra sensitive. He's not home yet which is fine, and he walked me to work, and I spoke to him this evening so everything is fine. I really just need to calm down loads, remember that he's happy with me. We all snap at times, doesn't mean we don't care. Ahhhh I'm such a nightmare!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit do you go stoke mandeville or mk? Only I've been for 1 at each and dont love either of them!!!Plus my midwife said mk have had massive cutbacks over the amount of labours they will book? Sorry to be nosey,just that with you being in the area I thought I'd ask :)

You're not nosey at all....I've been to MK for everything so far. I've nothing to compare anything to so I can't say I'm pleased or otherwise so far :shrug: Nothing has gone wrong yet, so that's a good thing I suppose :thumbup: I take it you've had problems?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> While my rice is cooking I'm going to post you some pics that will make you laugh, at least they make my non turtle uk friends laugh:haha:

:yipee:


----------



## poas

Not as such....a nice long 1 3/4hr wait with a full bladder didnt endear me :) 
I will go to the john radcliffe (oxford) when I'm in labour anyway,as been told I won't be booked in at mk :O which did shock me,seeing as I have all my scans there,and its closest,but I had Harri at jr so don't mind really :)
Glad it all went well for you though :)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Yeah I had to pay for mine, but it was only how many of the same shot did I want. Boooo :(

Talking about paying for scan pics, I got 3 with my scan today. But I paid R850 for my gynae app and scan and then R350 for my prgesterone. Luckily I don't pay for blood tests otherwise they'd be over R1300!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My scan collection- The complete set:

The first 2-3 pages give my medical history and conditions of examination

Then pages of pics, 10-12 pages on the key scans!

On the back pages a graphic analysis of results for all measurements

Full page fun shot everytime (except for the mc's!!)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Not as such....a nice long 1 3/4hr wait with a full bladder didnt endear me :)
> I will go to the john radcliffe (oxford) when I'm in labour anyway,as been told I won't be booked in at mk :O which did shock me,seeing as I have all my scans there,and its closest,but I had Harri at jr so don't mind really :)
> Glad it all went well for you though :)

Hmmm, maybe it's to do with catchment areas then? That is odd why you get some things done at one, and other elsewhere? :shrug:


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> At work, but logged on to see if Newbie had tested yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! Alas newbie won't be up for a few hours yet:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> She said 5.30am was hoping she was the eastern side of the USA...bugger!Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Rachael
> 
> How are you keeping m'love? Everything going well just now with you?
> 
> I know..this time difference really gets in the way sometimes doesn't it? I'm eager to see what's going on with newbie today too.....another hour and a half till newbie gets up I think.Click to expand...

I'm fine thanks Kit, sore boobs but thats about it. We are meant to access the internet at work but i was being naughty!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I had to pay for mine, but it was only how many of the same shot did I want. Boooo :(
> 
> Talking about paying for scan pics, I got 3 with my scan today. But I paid R850 for my gynae app and scan and then R350 for my prgesterone. Luckily I don't pay for blood tests otherwise they'd be over R1300!!!Click to expand...

Trin I love you:flower: But I have no idea how much your money is in Eurospeak:shrug:


----------



## Rachael.

Crunchie said:


> Kit I had a ham sandwich for lunch, but now i feel sick
> ! Lol
> 
> Told my boss who was nice and they started saying oh god now I have to get cover in for u ! Not sure how well it will go down when I tell her I Want a year
> 
> Told my mummy as well last night, she was so
> Pleased ! She took one of my scan pics
> 
> It's very overcast here today !!!!

I'm dreading telling my boss shes 40 plus and hasn't got kids...i'm sure she'll be nice to my face and then bitch about me behind my back!


----------



## Rachael.

newbie_ttc said:


> my temp never lies! 97.33 today :dohh: I said i wouldn't test if it dropped below 98 but i did anyway b/c i had really sore bbs last night. I was hoping the thermometer was wrong, but i should have trusted it b/c i got a bfn! oh well... i'll casually wait for the :witch: to land today, i've got my ibuprofen ready!

:hugs:


----------



## Rachael.

newbie_ttc said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit :hi: Holly.. Rachael I see you lurking there!! I hope you are well...
> 
> Kit I have had some dear johns delivered to my house while I have been here and I gave me the week off after my weekend from hell :haha: sometimes looking for jobs (in between bnb) all day and then getting rejections reaslly plays havoc with my feelings :cry:... I am about to upload photos of my knitting and stuff I need some breakfast though! I slept in today :thumbup:... I have sorted out my 'baggy loop' problem with the knitting and I am all :gun:s blazing!
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> At work, but logged on to see if Newbie had tested yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! Alas newbie won't be up for a few hours yet:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> She said 5.30am was hoping she was the eastern side of the USA...bugger!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: you are good! if figured no one would miss me for a few hrs, now i feel terruble for not posting immediately. thank you for thinking of me :hugs: makes me feel all speshal :cloud9:Click to expand...

You are special!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit I had a ham sandwich for lunch, but now i feel sick
> ! Lol
> 
> Told my boss who was nice and they started saying oh god now I have to get cover in for u ! Not sure how well it will go down when I tell her I Want a year
> 
> Told my mummy as well last night, she was so
> Pleased ! She took one of my scan pics
> 
> It's very overcast here today !!!!
> 
> I'm dreading telling my boss shes 40 plus and hasn't got kids...i'm sure she'll be nice to my face and then bitch about me behind my back!Click to expand...

You might be surprised! I had the same worry extending my maternity leave for another erhmmm:blush: year. But my also 40+ no kids scary boss was "oh gosh yes it's such an important time, make the most of it" and I shamefully realised the prejudice was all mine.:flower: She probably sympathises EVEN MORE for not having kids. The boss with kids would be like "well I worked when my kids were young, don't see what makes you so special":sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I had to pay for mine, but it was only how many of the same shot did I want. Boooo :(
> 
> Talking about paying for scan pics, I got 3 with my scan today. But I paid R850 for my gynae app and scan and then R350 for my prgesterone. Luckily I don't pay for blood tests otherwise they'd be over R1300!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Trin I love you:flower: But I have no idea how much your money is in Eurospeak:shrug:Click to expand...

Rule of thumb (approximately) is R500 = £40 GBP or 50 Euro (ish)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I had to pay for mine, but it was only how many of the same shot did I want. Boooo :(
> 
> Talking about paying for scan pics, I got 3 with my scan today. But I paid R850 for my gynae app and scan and then R350 for my prgesterone. Luckily I don't pay for blood tests otherwise they'd be over R1300!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Trin I love you:flower: But I have no idea how much your money is in Eurospeak:shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: We're about 10 rand to the euro


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed (to sleep rather than to bnb :haha:)
See you turtles in the morning. I predict my post rate will be increasing exponentially now!!
:kiss:


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Kit do you go stoke mandeville or mk? Only I've been for 1 at each and dont love either of them!!!Plus my midwife said mk have had massive cutbacks over the amount of labours they will book? Sorry to be nosey,just that with you being in the area I thought I'd ask :)
> 
> You're not nosey at all....I've been to MK for everything so far. I've nothing to compare anything to so I can't say I'm pleased or otherwise so far :shrug: Nothing has gone wrong yet, so that's a good thing I suppose :thumbup: I take it you've had problems?Click to expand...

You should be able to check out the hospitals statistics, i got the choice between Derby & Nottingham - the stats for Derby are nearly twice as good on maternity so will be going there (even though i only live 1 mile from Notts and its 15 miles to Derby)


----------



## Crunchie

ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!! 

my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story

lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it 

I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:

13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin..I hope you sleep well :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I had to pay for mine, but it was only how many of the same shot did I want. Boooo :(
> 
> Talking about paying for scan pics, I got 3 with my scan today. But I paid R850 for my gynae app and scan and then R350 for my prgesterone. Luckily I don't pay for blood tests otherwise they'd be over R1300!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Kit and Trin for the conversion posts, I can now comment:haha:

Your blood tests are expensive! In France you pay on the spot then so long as you have a prescription from your doc then you send a form off and get reimbursed- So in your money Trin- between R120 and R190 for a blood test here depending on laboratory. Scans are R800, so a bit like yours. It's just my gyn I don't get reimbursed for, she costs R500 a visit:wacko: From the 6th month of pregnancy everything is just totally free with no exchange of money or forms to send off afterwards. At 6 months of pregnancy you feel like a Princess in France :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!!
> 
> my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story
> 
> lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it
> 
> I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:
> 
> 13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!

Aw Crunchie:hugs: In a short array of foodstuffs your concerns will be a million miles away from your big boss bitch my love:hugs: Be selfish?:flower: For me?:flower: Think only of yourself and 'lil frankencrunch and not of your team- they are big and ugly enough to look after themselves. You soon mummy. You soon nice things to worry about. Milky time. Nappy time. Tickly time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hmm, well it's really swings and roundabouts I suppose as everything we get here is "free" on the NHS when you're pregnant including dental work. However we pay generously in terms of tax and national insurance which is obviously how the government fund the NHS.

That said, you really do get the deluxe treatment in France!! It's incredible the information you have there!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!!
> 
> my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story
> 
> lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it
> 
> I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:
> 
> 13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!
> 
> Aw Crunchie:hugs: In a short array of foodstuffs your concerns will be a million miles away from your big boss bitch my love:hugs: Be selfish?:flower: For me?:flower: Think only of yourself and 'lil frankencrunch and not of your team- they are big and ugly enough to look after themselves. You soon mummy. You soon nice things to worry about. Milky time. Nappy time. Tickly time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance: I must admit she is a bitch, she will always be a bitch but I dont care :happydance: I have an olive to think about :hugs::hugs:

I like the sound of tickly time................


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hmm, well it's really swings and roundabouts I suppose as everything we get here is "free" on the NHS when you're pregnant including dental work. However we pay generously in terms of tax and national insurance which is obviously how the government fund the NHS.
> 
> That said, you really do get the deluxe treatment in France!! It's incredible the information you have there!!

Our dental work's free here preggo like yours, and although we pay initially for medical treatment we do get it reimbursed once we send off the appropriate forms. I think they just like to check we're not illegal immigrants first:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!!
> 
> my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story
> 
> lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it
> 
> I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:
> 
> 13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!
> 
> Aw Crunchie:hugs: In a short array of foodstuffs your concerns will be a million miles away from your big boss bitch my love:hugs: Be selfish?:flower: For me?:flower: Think only of yourself and 'lil frankencrunch and not of your team- they are big and ugly enough to look after themselves. You soon mummy. You soon nice things to worry about. Milky time. Nappy time. Tickly time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I must admit she is a bitch, she will always be a bitch but I dont care :happydance: I have an olive to think about :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I like the sound of tickly time................Click to expand...

I tickle Holly every evening before her bath when she's all nudey, she goes into complete hysterical giggling, it's just the cutest!:awww::cloud9: I pretend to hide behind the edge of the bath and slowly bring forth The Tickle Finger and as soon as she sees The Tickle Finger she starts kicking her legs and shrieking with giggly excitement!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!!
> 
> my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story
> 
> lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it
> 
> I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:
> 
> 13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!
> 
> Aw Crunchie:hugs: In a short array of foodstuffs your concerns will be a million miles away from your big boss bitch my love:hugs: Be selfish?:flower: For me?:flower: Think only of yourself and 'lil frankencrunch and not of your team- they are big and ugly enough to look after themselves. You soon mummy. You soon nice things to worry about. Milky time. Nappy time. Tickly time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I must admit she is a bitch, she will always be a bitch but I dont care :happydance: I have an olive to think about :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I like the sound of tickly time................Click to expand...

Crunchie....want me to unleash a can of whoop-ass on her??? :gun::grr::trouble: Just say the word my lovely......


----------



## poas

OH has been raving about french healthcare, his lo is 1/4 french,her mother lived there all her life until last oct,and he was telling me how appointments run on time,scans are clearer,regular monthly checks,extra scans etc...he even fitted in a dentist appointment while we were on holiday,rather than get the work done here!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!!
> 
> my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story
> 
> lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it
> 
> I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:
> 
> 13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!
> 
> Aw Crunchie:hugs: In a short array of foodstuffs your concerns will be a million miles away from your big boss bitch my love:hugs: Be selfish?:flower: For me?:flower: Think only of yourself and 'lil frankencrunch and not of your team- they are big and ugly enough to look after themselves. You soon mummy. You soon nice things to worry about. Milky time. Nappy time. Tickly time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I must admit she is a bitch, she will always be a bitch but I dont care :happydance: I have an olive to think about :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I like the sound of tickly time................Click to expand...
> 
> I tickle Holly every evening before her bath when she's all nudey, she goes into complete hysterical giggling, it's just the cutest!:awww::cloud9: I pretend to hide behind the edge of the bath and slowly bring forth The Tickle Finger and as soon as she sees The Tickle Finger she starts kicking her legs and shrieking with giggly excitement!Click to expand...

I am smiling even at the thought of the tickle finger!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!!
> 
> my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story
> 
> lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it
> 
> I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:
> 
> 13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!
> 
> Aw Crunchie:hugs: In a short array of foodstuffs your concerns will be a million miles away from your big boss bitch my love:hugs: Be selfish?:flower: For me?:flower: Think only of yourself and 'lil frankencrunch and not of your team- they are big and ugly enough to look after themselves. You soon mummy. You soon nice things to worry about. Milky time. Nappy time. Tickly time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I must admit she is a bitch, she will always be a bitch but I dont care :happydance: I have an olive to think about :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I like the sound of tickly time................Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchie....want me to unleash a can of whoop-ass on her??? :gun::grr::trouble: Just say the word my lovely......Click to expand...

Can of whoop-ass?:confused: Is that like a deadly tinned fart?


----------



## Crunchie

Whoop ass ! I Like it


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie....want me to unleash a can of whoop-ass on her??? :gun::grr::trouble: Just say the word my lovely......
> 
> Can of whoop-ass?:confused: Is that like a deadly tinned fart?Click to expand...

:rofl:

Yep...I've prepared one specially!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Lissy it's pretty good, everything's clean and efficient here in the medical world. But then my Dad was treated (indeed still is) magnificently by the UK NHS so I wouldn't put them down at all. I thank them with all my heart :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, gone 10pm here, I'll turn into a French pumpkin.

Nighty night all:kiss: XXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed, gone 10pm here, I'll turn into a French pumpkin.
> 
> Nighty night all:kiss: XXXXX

A Frumpkin? :winkwink:

Good night and sleep well :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed, gone 10pm here, I'll turn into a French pumpkin.
> 
> Nighty night all:kiss: XXXXX
> 
> A Frumpkin? :winkwink:
> 
> Good night and sleep well :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Calling me a frump?:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed, gone 10pm here, I'll turn into a French pumpkin.
> 
> Nighty night all:kiss: XXXXX
> 
> A Frumpkin? :winkwink:
> 
> Good night and sleep well :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Calling me a frump?:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah...what of it??? :trouble: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night everyone. Enjoy the rest of your evenings/days :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi Guys sorry I missed you NewMummy, April, Holly and anyone else I missed too. I have just been so engrossed in my knitting! I love it. It's pink and cream now. 

Newbie, I decided that I would make a pink one as it was the nicest/cheapest wool I wanted in the shop and it is a bit of a practice. Last night I went through my knitting book that has 16 projects and allocated gifts to you all! :rofl: my fingers hurt now though. 

Sarachka, sorry to hear about you and your OH. Can I say that I am sensitive whether I am in love or not sometimes I am over sensitive (paranoid) too! I think a bit like you and I get upset or annoyed if Adam snaps at me, I figure it's because I wouldn't do it to him. I just don't 'snap' cause I talk about things better. I guess maybe you might be the same. In any case living with someone else is all about compromise innit? I hope that you are ok my love :flower: 

Yay for your lime Molly! 

Sorry if I missed you all tonight I just got so in to the knitting I can't put it down, it's took me everything to put it down and see you guys before bed. Adam is asleep next to me :shrug: I am going to leave him here. 

Trin I am glad you are back! 

Luna I wouldn't think you would have noticeable symptoms this early so don't worry - have some :dust: too. 

Lissy - probably this ligament pain that's doing the rounds with the turtles that you explain but I know I would worry too with pains and things in pregnancy! :flower:

I hope you are all well Turtle lovers . Nearly FRIDAY!! :happydance: I am having my massage tomorrow and we get to nub April's scan :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

I miss you all terribly. Even though I'm keeping up on my phone, I feel like the ghost in the room. :shrug: ah well... I will be back soon enough. Much love to all of you. :flower:


----------



## Rachael.

Night Night all x


----------



## mummyApril

Good night all sorry I didn't post earlier went to the cinema (as I can without being sick) I don't know if I will sleep tonight but omg I'm so nervous! Will let you all know how it goes etc as soon as I can. Btw you all need to watch just go with it (adam sandler) its brilliant! Night night xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Good morning to all my lovelies!

Well well well... Where do I start? :flower:

After a very hard and very stressful time I am finally back to see u all!!!

I am very sorry that I haven't been on for a while and I will now attempt to explain why...

Let me start by saying that I am very :blush: by the whole thing but I think u all deserve to know why...

As u can all probably guess by now the :witch: arrived for me on feb 8th and she arrived in style! :cry:

As soon as she arrived I felt as if my world had been crushed! I know u will all think it sounds a silly thing to say but after I got my hopes up so much that it was going to be :bfp:, I just felt like absolute s**t! 

From then on I couldn't face anything to do with :baby:... And as much as I hate to say it... I just needed a break from bnb for a bit as I just couldn't face all of it! 

I spent many times :cry: and... I am highly ashamed to admit that I was jealous of EVERYONE who had a :baby: or is pregnant! And this is no offence intended to all my turtles but it was just how I felt at the time! I just so wanted it to be me! And I hope u don't all hate me for it because I love u all! :hugs:

The :witch: has done a disappearing act now and I can safely say that I am ready to face ttc again and come back to all my lovelies! :thumbup:

On a brighter note... I have just bought a CB DIGI ovulation kit and I am going to start using it today and will hopefully get my smiley face soon! :happydance:

So if u lovely ladies will have me back after I :blush: myself then I would be so :happydance:?

Lots of love to everyone!!! :flower::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Moomin my darling ! Those feelings are so normal and trust me I have been there and done that xxxx 

So sorry it's been a hard month for you !!!! Onwards and upwards so they say xxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> Good morning to all my lovelies!
> 
> Well well well... Where do I start? :flower:
> 
> After a very hard and very stressful time I am finally back to see u all!!!
> 
> I am very sorry that I haven't been on for a while and I will now attempt to explain why...
> 
> Let me start by saying that I am very :blush: by the whole thing but I think u all deserve to know why...
> 
> As u can all probably guess by now the :witch: arrived for me on feb 8th and she arrived in style! :cry:
> 
> As soon as she arrived I felt as if my world had been crushed! I know u will all think it sounds a silly thing to say but after I got my hopes up so much that it was going to be :bfp:, I just felt like absolute s**t!
> 
> From then on I couldn't face anything to do with :baby:... And as much as I hate to say it... I just needed a break from bnb for a bit as I just couldn't face all of it!
> 
> I spent many times :cry: and... I am highly ashamed to admit that I was jealous of EVERYONE who had a :baby: or is pregnant! And this is no offence intended to all my turtles but it was just how I felt at the time! I just so wanted it to be me! And I hope u don't all hate me for it because I love u all! :hugs:
> 
> The :witch: has done a disappearing act now and I can safely say that I am ready to face ttc again and come back to all my lovelies! :thumbup:
> 
> On a brighter note... I have just bought a CB DIGI ovulation kit and I am going to start using it today and will hopefully get my smiley face soon! :happydance:
> 
> So if u lovely ladies will have me back after I :blush: myself then I would be so :happydance:?
> 
> Lots of love to everyone!!! :flower::hugs:
> 
> Xxx

Oh Moomin! Of course we understand! And of course we want you back :hugs: I love the Cb digi opk's. You don't have to squint at lines and think am I aren't I :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Well that was an interesting nights sleep. Full of scan dreams! Even had a dream she told me it was a girl, even though she won't lol, thought I'd pop in and say good morning before I get ready, I don't have to be awake yet but I can't sleep lol x


----------



## Sarachka

Yay April it's scan day!!! Woo! Make sure the pic you get is good for nubbing!!

It's Friday! Yay!


----------



## TrinityMom

Who hacked our flipping siggies?????? :grr:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey trin, how u feeling today ? Xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hey trin, how u feeling today ? Xxxxx

I'm ok. Getting very bored with my bedroom and it's only day 2!!! You girls are going to be SOOO sick of me by the end of these 2 weeks :haha: I've decided to just relax and try not to think about empty sacs and catch up on computer work and reading
How're you?


----------



## kit_cat

Moomin!! Don't be so silly my lovely...of course we want you back! What you have felt is completely natural and sometimes a break from everything is what we need. Don't forget, we played a part in getting your hopes up because of those evaps! They were very convincing and I'm so sorry you had to be disappointed like that :nope:

Anyway, welcome back Moomin, we've missed you lots :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Who hacked our flipping siggies?????? :grr:

I know!!! Not happy :growlmad: I need my fruity updates!


----------



## kit_cat

April m'love...best of luck again today with your scan!! :happydance: Can't wait to see your pics :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey trin, how u feeling today ? Xxxxx
> 
> I'm ok. Getting very bored with my bedroom and it's only day 2!!! You girls are going to be SOOO sick of me by the end of these 2 weeks :haha: I've decided to just relax and try not to think about empty sacs and catch up on computer work and reading
> How're you?Click to expand...

Yes Trin, exactly right..try to relax and marvel at rubbish day time TV (if anything like the UK) and catch up on all those books you're just dying to read :happydance:

I hope you're doing ok my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning to you all lovelies :flower:

Molly...I really hope you're back on soon...we're bereft without you :nope:

Everyone else, I hope you have a great FRIDAY!!!!!!!! Yay for the "nearly" weekend!!!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:

Got to hit the road now, so catch y'all later turtles :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i hope i can get more than one pic! :D i just drank a load of water and it didnt want to stay down :/ i think its nerves lol leaving in 20 minutes but cant resist to pop in :) x


----------



## Crunchie

Trin try to rest ! Perhaps you could
Knit as well !!!!

Good luck April x


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Crunchie xx


----------



## TrinityMom

In my boredom I blundered past my 1000th post. So this,

MY 1001ST POST IS DEDICATED TO ALL MY LOVELY TURTLE FRIENDS. 

YOUR FRIENDSHIP AND SUPPORT HAS MEANT THE WORLD TO ME

:dust:TO THOSE STILL WAITING FOR YOUR :bfp:'S MAY THEY COME QUICKLY AND STICKILY :dust:

:baby:TO THOSE WHO ARE CARRYING A VARIETY OF FRUIT, MAY THEY STICK FOR 9 MONTHS AND SLIP OUT ON TIME WITH THE GREATEST OF EASE:baby:

:flower::kiss:BIG LOVE TURTLE GIRLS!!!:kiss::flower:​


----------



## TrinityMom

This brought tears to my eyes...

My South Africa by Jonathan Jansen


Wednesday, 09 February 2011

My South Africa is the working-class man who called from the airport to return my wallet without a cent missing. It is the white woman who put all three of her domestic worker's children through the same school that her own child attended. It is the politician in one of our rural provinces, Mpumalanga, who returned his salary to the government as a statement that standing with the poor had to be more than just a few words. It is the teacher who worked after school hours every day during the public sector strike to ensure her children did not miss out on learning. 

My South Africa is the first-year university student in Bloemfontein who took all the gifts she received for her birthday and donated them - with the permission of the givers - to a home for children in an Aids village. It is the people hurt by racist acts who find it in their hearts to publicly forgive the perpetrators. It is the group of farmers in Paarl who started a top school for the children of farm workers to ensure they got the best education possible while their parents toiled in the vineyards. It is the farmer's wife in Viljoenskroon who created an education and training centre for the wives of farm labourers so that they could gain the advanced skills required to operate accredited early-learning centers for their own and other children. 

My South Africa is that little white boy at a decent school in the Eastern Cape who decided to teach the black boys in the community to play cricket, and to fit them all out with the togs required to play the gentelman's game. It is the two black street children in Durban, caught on camera, who put their spare change in the condensed milk tin of a white beggar. It is the Johannesburg pastor who opened up his church as a place of shelter for illegal immigrants. It is the Afrikaner woman from Boksburg who nailed the white guy who shot and killed one of South Africa's greatest freedom fighters outside his home. 

My South Africa is the man who went to prison for 27 years and came out embracing his captors, thereby releasing them from their impending misery. It is the activist priest who dived into a crowd of angry people to rescue a woman from a sure necklacing. It is the former police chief who fell to his knees to wash the feet of Mamelodi women whose sons disappeared on his watch; it is the women who forgave him in his act of contrition. It is the Cape Town university psychologist who interviewed the 'Prime Evil' in Pretoria Centre and came away with emotional attachment, even empathy, for the human being who did such terrible things under apartheid. 

My South Africa is the quiet, dignified, determined township mother from Langa who straightened her back during the years of oppression and decided that her struggle was to raise decent children, insist that they learn, and ensure that they not succumb to bitterness or defeat in the face of overwhelming odds. It is the two young girls who walked 20kms to school everyday, even through their matric years, and passed well enough to be accepted into university studies. It is the student who takes on three jobs, during the evenings and on weekends, to find ways of paying for his university studies. 

My South Africa is the teenager in a wheelchair who works in townships serving the poor. It is the pastor of a Kenilworth church whose parishioners were slaughtered, who visits the killers and asks them for forgiveness because he was a beneficiary of apartheid. It is the politician who resigns on conscientious grounds, giving up status and salary because of an objection in principle to a social policy of her political party. It is the young lawman who decides to dedicate his life to representing those who cannot afford to pay for legal services. 

My South Africa is not the angry, corrupt, violent country those deeds fill the front pages of newspapers and the lead-in items on the seven-o'-clock news. It is the South Africa often unseen, yet powered by the remarkable lives of ordinary people. It is the citizens who keep the country together through millions of acts of daily kindness.


--


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Good morning to all my lovelies!
> 
> Well well well... Where do I start? :flower:
> 
> After a very hard and very stressful time I am finally back to see u all!!!
> 
> I am very sorry that I haven't been on for a while and I will now attempt to explain why...
> 
> Let me start by saying that I am very :blush: by the whole thing but I think u all deserve to know why...
> 
> As u can all probably guess by now the :witch: arrived for me on feb 8th and she arrived in style! :cry:
> 
> As soon as she arrived I felt as if my world had been crushed! I know u will all think it sounds a silly thing to say but after I got my hopes up so much that it was going to be :bfp:, I just felt like absolute s**t!
> 
> From then on I couldn't face anything to do with :baby:... And as much as I hate to say it... I just needed a break from bnb for a bit as I just couldn't face all of it!
> 
> I spent many times :cry: and... I am highly ashamed to admit that I was jealous of EVERYONE who had a :baby: or is pregnant! And this is no offence intended to all my turtles but it was just how I felt at the time! I just so wanted it to be me! And I hope u don't all hate me for it because I love u all! :hugs:
> 
> The :witch: has done a disappearing act now and I can safely say that I am ready to face ttc again and come back to all my lovelies! :thumbup:
> 
> On a brighter note... I have just bought a CB DIGI ovulation kit and I am going to start using it today and will hopefully get my smiley face soon! :happydance:
> 
> So if u lovely ladies will have me back after I :blush: myself then I would be so :happydance:?
> 
> Lots of love to everyone!!! :flower::hugs:
> 
> Xxx

MOOMINBOOBS!!! Hurrah that you're back!! 

Of course we want you back and I completely understand that you needed a break:flower: (Although I was assuming you were off having adventures and would burst back in with some intrigue to tell us! I'm sorry you were actually having a rough time after those very evil evaps:hugs:) And yep, if there's one place to torment yourself over pregnancies and babies it _most definitely_ is BnB :haha: Just gotta take it on the nose:pop: But it looks like you are WELL-ARMED for the TTC attack with your digi okps:gun:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hug: to you Mooooooomin


----------



## TrinityMom

:hi: Hi Holly!
(love the 'bride-to-be' :thumbup:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

*Trin*, I hope you're doing ok :hugs:

*Mummyapril*, can't wait til you're back with nubbo for us:thumbup:

*Jaynie*, I know what you mean, when I 1st began knitting I was so addicted I'd stay up 'til dawn, just couldn't put it down:haha: The thrill does eventually wear off though:shrug:

I slept 10hrs last night without a single wake up:wacko: Must have needed it! I had crazy dreams all night, none of which I can remember but I can feel them milling around in a my brain a smidge from the memory zone. And because dh and the boys are away it's much quieter than usual in the mornings, so LO and I can sleep like princesses:haha:

I'm so enjoying the calm of this week, I'm actually feeling a bit scared about dh and the boys coming back on Sunday :argh: With their large feet. 6 large feet in total.:shock:

It's very grey and overcast today, the sky looks like it's made of clay, and it's very cold, so I might go for a walk in a shopping centre this afternoon where it's at least warm and bright:shrug: I want to walk so as to do a natural D&C, but the forest is gloomy in this weather. And I could get some last little bits for my wedding- mascara and some satin ivory ribbons to make LO a hair clip and to decorate her pushchair with:awww: 

I need more tea:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :hi: Hi Holly!
> (love the 'bride-to-be' :thumbup:)

Thanks! I'm not much into ttc at the mo for obvious reasons, so I thought that was a nice positive alternative.:wedding: Then after 12th March I can put 'just married' for a bit and then after that...:-k we shall see..

It's hard staying in bed when you're not ill isn't it? I had trouble at the end of my pregnancy when I had to do that, on my left side too. My hip hurt after about 1 minute and I was bored after about 2. I got through lots of paperbacks though!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I might splash out on a new chip for my camera just for wedding pics. We're not having a professional photographer so it wouldn't be too much of an extravagance would it?:shrug: I can't bring myself to erase most of my Holly pics on the existing chip, even though they're on the computer too, my camera is like my portable album I take everywhere with me:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi Holly!
> (love the 'bride-to-be' :thumbup:)
> 
> Thanks! I'm not much into ttc at the mo for obvious reasons, so I thought that was a nice positive alternative.:wedding: Then after 12th March I can put 'just married' for a bit and then after that...:-k we shall see..
> 
> It's hard staying in bed when you're not ill isn't it? I had trouble at the end of my pregnancy when I had to do that, on my left side too. My hip hurt after about 1 minute and I was bored after about 2. I got through lots of paperbacks though!!Click to expand...

It is VERY hard!!! Yup, aching hips or bum - depending on what position and OH THE BOREDOM!!! Lily is loving it. she's trying to roll on my hands as I type to get my attention. Apparently if that doesn't work, licking surely will

I'm reading Jayne Eyre and thinking of Jaynie


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I might splash out on a new chip for my camera just for wedding pics. We're not having a professional photographer so it wouldn't be too much of an extravagance would it?:shrug: I can't bring myself to erase most of my Holly pics, even though they're on the computer too, my camera is like my portable album I take everywhere with me:blush:

Much cheaper than a professional photographer so TOTALLY justified :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.momsmatter.co.za/pages/1408

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.momsmatter.co.za/pages/1408
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG OMG OMGhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif

:wohoo:Sarachka you've got to pin this on your wall for reference! Lest you forget something. Me too:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.momsmatter.co.za/pages/1408
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG OMG OMGhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif
> 
> :wohoo:Sarachka you've got to pin this on your wall for reference! Lest you forget something. Me too:haha:Click to expand...

I dare not let OH see it or he will get ideas!


----------



## mummyApril

I am almost home all went well :) I will upload pics asap not sure if they are good nubs though baby was being cheeky xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin that's so funny, it reminds me of a book my mum has that we snigger over all the time- an authentic old book about good housekeeping with the craziest things in it. Whole chapters about what kind of cut flowers to have in what kind of vase on what day of the week:wacko: And the 'welcoming guests' section is hilarious too. My MIL recently was lamenting the fact that we only had paper napkins at the table when she came to lunch:haha: We do have a set of fabric ones but I tend to avoid getting them out, only means more laundry afterwards:blush:

Just had the strongest garlic bread with mushrooms ever, while dh is away I'm having a garlic festival:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.momsmatter.co.za/pages/1408
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG OMG OMGhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif
> 
> :wohoo:Sarachka you've got to pin this on your wall for reference! Lest you forget something. Me too:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I dare not let OH see it or he will get ideas!Click to expand...

Luckily mine can't read English very well:haha: Your ticker's gross today! You cleaning the toilet a bit better now?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I am almost home all went well :) I will upload pics asap not sure if they are good nubs though baby was being cheeky xx

Yay for all went well!:yipee:
pics pics pics:dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin that's so funny, it reminds me of a book my mum has that we snigger over all the time- an authentic old book about good housekeeping with the craziest things in it. Whole chapters about what kind of cut flowers to have in what kind of vase on what day of the week:wacko: And the 'welcoming guests' section is hilarious too. My MIL recently was lamenting the fact that we only had paper napkins at the table when she came to lunch:haha: We do have a set of fabric ones but I tend to avoid getting them out, only means more laundry afterwards:blush:
> 
> Just had the strongest garlic bread with mushrooms ever, while dh is away I'm having a garlic festival:happydance:

OOOH! I love garlic bread. Send some my way (only 60g tho :haha:)
I'm hungry. Haven't had lunch yet. My mom is coming to visit this afternoon til DH gets home :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin that's so funny, it reminds me of a book my mum has that we snigger over all the time- an authentic old book about good housekeeping with the craziest things in it. Whole chapters about what kind of cut flowers to have in what kind of vase on what day of the week:wacko: And the 'welcoming guests' section is hilarious too. My MIL recently was lamenting the fact that we only had paper napkins at the table when she came to lunch:haha: We do have a set of fabric ones but I tend to avoid getting them out, only means more laundry afterwards:blush:
> 
> Just had the strongest garlic bread with mushrooms ever, while dh is away I'm having a garlic festival:happydance:
> 
> OOOH! I love garlic bread. Send some my way (only 60g tho :haha:)
> I'm hungry. Haven't had lunch yet. My mom is coming to visit this afternoon til DH gets home :happydance:Click to expand...

That's the official amount, in reality at about 30 weeks onwards I was only allowed 30g or my sugar levels shot through the roof! God I was hungry! 

That wasn't actually my lunch, just pre-lunch. I'm waiting for LO to wake up to have lentils and egg and spinach with her:munch:


----------



## MoominMumma

Thanks girls for all the kind words! :flower:

It has really cheered me up! :thumbup:

As I have been away a while I haven't yet caught up on things so there are 3 things which I wanted to ask...

1. Hollyboobs - I hope u don't mind me asking but has something happened to beanie? As I noticed that u don't have a ticker anymore? And I noticed a post on your visitor page which made me wonder? I hope not!! :hugs:

2. Trin - is everything ok with your beanie? As I have noticed the girls telling u to rest? Ditto what I said to Holly! :hugs:

3. Where's Molly? As I noticed she said she would be back soon? Hope everything is ok with beanie?! :hugs: to Molly to!

Xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin that's so funny, it reminds me of a book my mum has that we snigger over all the time- an authentic old book about good housekeeping with the craziest things in it. Whole chapters about what kind of cut flowers to have in what kind of vase on what day of the week:wacko: And the 'welcoming guests' section is hilarious too. My MIL recently was lamenting the fact that we only had paper napkins at the table when she came to lunch:haha: We do have a set of fabric ones but I tend to avoid getting them out, only means more laundry afterwards:blush:
> 
> Just had the strongest garlic bread with mushrooms ever, while dh is away I'm having a garlic festival:happydance:
> 
> OOOH! I love garlic bread. Send some my way (only 60g tho :haha:)
> I'm hungry. Haven't had lunch yet. My mom is coming to visit this afternoon til DH gets home :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's the official amount, in reality at about 30 weeks onwards I was only allowed 30g or my sugar levels shot through the roof! God I was hungry!
> 
> That wasn't actually my lunch, just pre-lunch. I'm waiting for LO to wake up to have lentils and egg and spinach with her:munch:Click to expand...

:munch::munch::munch: Yum! We're having lentils for dinner...slow cooker (no cooking) food :thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

And congrats on the engagement Hollyboobs!!! :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Thanks girls for all the kind words! :flower:
> 
> It has really cheered me up! :thumbup:
> 
> As I have been away a while I haven't yet caught up on things so there are 3 things which I wanted to ask...
> 
> 1. Hollyboobs - I hope u don't mind me asking but has something happened to beanie? As I noticed that u don't have a ticker anymore? And I noticed a post on your visitor page which made me wonder? I hope not!! :hugs:
> 
> 2. Trin - is everything ok with your beanie? As I have noticed the girls telling u to rest? Ditto what I said to Holly! :hugs:
> 
> 3. Where's Molly? As I noticed she said she would be back soon? Hope everything is ok with beanie?! :hugs: to Molly to!
> 
> Xxx

Sadly Beanie didn't think I was good enough:shrug: 

Just to fill you in quickly- when I had my hcg blood test last week the result wasn't fab, 367 for 5 weeks, so I started preparing myself for the worst. This was confirmed 4 days later when my hcg had only gone up to 730 when it should have been twice that. Then spotting began and I had an emergency scan that showed a 4 week old pregnancy, fortunately not an ectopic so that's one good thing. Then heavy bleeding all this week:cry: Bye bye baby.

'tis a veritable roller coaster ttc


----------



## MoominMumma

Omg Holly I'm so sorry! :hugs::flower:

And there's me blabbing my gob about my stupid problems and u were going through that! :dohh:

They say everything happens for a reason and I very much believe it! Beanie must have been needed for a much more important job up in heaven! :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin that's so funny, it reminds me of a book my mum has that we snigger over all the time- an authentic old book about good housekeeping with the craziest things in it. Whole chapters about what kind of cut flowers to have in what kind of vase on what day of the week:wacko: And the 'welcoming guests' section is hilarious too. My MIL recently was lamenting the fact that we only had paper napkins at the table when she came to lunch:haha: We do have a set of fabric ones but I tend to avoid getting them out, only means more laundry afterwards:blush:
> 
> Just had the strongest garlic bread with mushrooms ever, while dh is away I'm having a garlic festival:happydance:
> 
> OOOH! I love garlic bread. Send some my way (only 60g tho :haha:)
> I'm hungry. Haven't had lunch yet. My mom is coming to visit this afternoon til DH gets home :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's the official amount, in reality at about 30 weeks onwards I was only allowed 30g or my sugar levels shot through the roof! God I was hungry!
> 
> That wasn't actually my lunch, just pre-lunch. I'm waiting for LO to wake up to have lentils and egg and spinach with her:munch:Click to expand...
> 
> :munch::munch::munch: Yum! We're having lentils for dinner...slow cooker (no cooking) food :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm feeling a bit dismayed because I just looked up on Google the top ten foods to eat to improve your hair (I used to have thick glossy hair then when I stopped breast feeding it went all brittle, and it's picked up now but I'm anticipating another hormonal hair crisis post mc so thought I'd start on the 'good hair' foodstuffs) But the top foods are things I eat ALL THE TIME anyway!:shrug: I can't possibly eat *more *spinach lentils eggs wholemeal bread half fat milk products chicken and fish:shrug: It's only the brazil nuts on the list that I could probably improve on:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> Thanks girls for all the kind words! :flower:
> 
> It has really cheered me up! :thumbup:
> 
> As I have been away a while I haven't yet caught up on things so there are 3 things which I wanted to ask...
> 
> 1. Hollyboobs - I hope u don't mind me asking but has something happened to beanie? As I noticed that u don't have a ticker anymore? And I noticed a post on your visitor page which made me wonder? I hope not!! :hugs:
> 
> 2. Trin - is everything ok with your beanie? As I have noticed the girls telling u to rest? Ditto what I said to Holly! :hugs:
> 
> 3. Where's Molly? As I noticed she said she would be back soon? Hope everything is ok with beanie?! :hugs: to Molly to!
> 
> Xxx

I had a scan yesterday and the sac is only measuring 5w 1 d not 7 weeks so very small for dates and my progesterone is very low. So I'm on 2 weeks strict bedrest and progesterone pessaries


----------



## TrinityMom

Just taught mom how to make my ice tea:
1 cup peppermint tea
1 cup rosehip and hibiscus tea
500ml Sprite zero
1 litre lemongrass water
:wine:


----------



## MoominMumma

Oh SQM I'm sorry to hear that! :hugs:

I've got everything crossed that it all works out ok! :thumbup::hugs:

Do u have to go back for regular check ups to see how beanie is growing? I know it is a stupid question really! What I really meant was have they given u a certain date by which beanie should be "normal" size? If that makes sense? 

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Omg Holly I'm so sorry! :hugs::flower:
> 
> And there's me blabbing my gob about my stupid problems and u were going through that! :dohh:
> 
> They say everything happens for a reason and I very much believe it! Beanie must have been needed for a much more important job up in heaven! :hugs:
> 
> Xxx

Well my theory is that beanie was a) a boy (I'm hoping for Emily) and b) a brat. He was never going to sleep his nights and he was going to be a hyperactive tyrant. 
So I'm still holding out for docile Emily:flower:

And don't say that about your own problems, everyone has the right to their joys and sadnesses. And all these things are relative anyway, there are far worse things that can happen in life than an early spontaneous miscarriage:shrug:

And thanks for the congrats for wedding, I'm getting _truly excited_ about it now:happydance: Of course I'd a million times over rather have been pregnant but at least I'll be able to drink copious amounts of champagne and make a fool of myself and it WON'T MATTER!! Me be Da Bride:dance:
:wedding:


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> Oh SQM I'm sorry to hear that! :hugs:
> 
> I've got everything crossed that it all works out ok! :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Do u have to go back for regular check ups to see how beanie is growing? I know it is a stupid question really! What I really meant was have they given u a certain date by which beanie should be "normal" size? If that makes sense?
> 
> Xxx

I'm seeing him after the 2 weeks of bedrest for another scan and probably more blood tests...I'm going to have no blood left!!! If there's any more spotting then I have his cell number and can call him any time. For now we just wait

I oscillate between "it's probably over, just wait for the bleeding" and "he did a really quick scan and then zoomed in and out on the same picture so maybe there was a fetal pole we didn't see"......:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Just taught mom how to make my ice tea:
> 1 cup peppermint tea
> 1 cup rosehip and hibiscus tea
> 500ml Sprite zero
> 1 litre lemongrass water
> :wine:

That sounds nice, though I think I'd need a summer's day to swallow that, it's so cold and grey here today that I'm more into the hot chocolate/cappucino side of beverages.

Won't it be nice to 'see' each other when the good weather comes? I've never shared a summer with my turtle friends:friends: I'll be sitting on the patio with my netbook and flip flops, telling you about the sun and the flowers and the ice tea "à la Trin" that I'm sipping.

Summer WILL come. I insist!!:sulk:

At last, I think LO is waking up! I'm starving...


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.momsmatter.co.za/pages/1408
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG OMG OMGhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mdr-mort-de-rire-284923.gif
> 
> :wohoo:Sarachka you've got to pin this on your wall for reference! Lest you forget something. Me too:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I dare not let OH see it or he will get ideas!Click to expand...

My OH could have written that!!


----------



## mummyApril

they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x
 



Attached Files:







splodge13weeks3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









splodge13weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x

Bit blurry but I'm going with :pink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls for all the kind words! :flower:
> 
> It has really cheered me up! :thumbup:
> 
> As I have been away a while I haven't yet caught up on things so there are 3 things which I wanted to ask...
> 
> 1. Hollyboobs - I hope u don't mind me asking but has something happened to beanie? As I noticed that u don't have a ticker anymore? And I noticed a post on your visitor page which made me wonder? I hope not!! :hugs:
> 
> 2. Trin - is everything ok with your beanie? As I have noticed the girls telling u to rest? Ditto what I said to Holly! :hugs:
> 
> 3. Where's Molly? As I noticed she said she would be back soon? Hope everything is ok with beanie?! :hugs: to Molly to!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I had a scan yesterday and the sac is only measuring 5w 1 d not 7 weeks so very small for dates and my progesterone is very low. So I'm on 2 weeks strict bedrest and progesterone pessariesClick to expand...

2WW eat your heart out! And I bet you thought you were done with the 2WW:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x

How cute is that :baby: ? :awww::awww::awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Catch you later girls, fancywalkingpants and I are off out :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

April !!! Luverly pics xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x

So sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lovely scans there don't know what your getting though! Will you be finding out? 

Hello Moomin welcome back :) 

Trin sometimes preparing for the worst is the best idea then when everything is fine it comes as a nice surprise but your also ready for if it doesn't. This bedrest IS going to work! and I think its being fussy because its a :pink: bump and shes feeling awkward already :haha:

Holly have a nice time with hollymonkeyfancywalkingcleverpants and forgot to comment but your invites are loverly :D :happydance:

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## TrinityMom

MOLLY!!!!! I SEE YOU!:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka that sounds awful about last night but im sure you will be all loved up again now? You are so fierce but oh so soppy too yes!?[/B]
> 
> I am such a contradiction! At work I have this reputation for being a bit of a brat, feisty, etc. No one at work believes me when I say I'm really low maintenance in a relationship and a big old cry baby. But when I love someone I am so ultra sensitive. He's not home yet which is fine, and he walked me to work, and I spoke to him this evening so everything is fine. I really just need to calm down loads, remember that he's happy with me. We all snap at times, doesn't mean we don't care. Ahhhh I'm such a nightmare!!Click to expand...

Ha Sarachka is a big:cry::baby:!! I think its good to be offended when they shout or snap if we were'nt would that not mean they did'nt mean as much to us as we were making out:shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!!
> 
> my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story
> 
> lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it
> 
> I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:
> 
> 13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!
> 
> Aw Crunchie:hugs: In a short array of foodstuffs your concerns will be a million miles away from your big boss bitch my love:hugs: Be selfish?:flower: For me?:flower: Think only of yourself and 'lil frankencrunch and not of your team- they are big and ugly enough to look after themselves. You soon mummy. You soon nice things to worry about. Milky time. Nappy time. Tickly time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I must admit she is a bitch, she will always be a bitch but I dont care :happydance: I have an olive to think about :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I like the sound of tickly time................Click to expand...
> 
> I tickle Holly every evening before her bath when she's all nudey, she goes into complete hysterical giggling, it's just the cutest!:awww::cloud9: I pretend to hide behind the edge of the bath and slowly bring forth The Tickle Finger and as soon as she sees The Tickle Finger she starts kicking her legs and shrieking with giggly excitement!Click to expand...


Bethany tickle finger:haha:i can imagine Holly laughing and giggling squirming around :haha:i used to do something similer with Reece and yes they do love it don't they, simple things which are free are the best memories i thinks:thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> I miss you all terribly. Even though I'm keeping up on my phone, I feel like the ghost in the room. :shrug: ah well... I will be back soon enough. Much love to all of you. :flower:


Hello Molly how are you and bubs doing? Im missing you too and all the other turtles too:thumbup:Be back soon :hugs:




MoominMumma said:


> Good morning to all my lovelies!
> 
> Well well well... Where do I start? :flower:
> 
> After a very hard and very stressful time I am finally back to see u all!!!
> 
> I am very sorry that I haven't been on for a while and I will now attempt to explain why...
> 
> Let me start by saying that I am very :blush: by the whole thing but I think u all deserve to know why...
> 
> As u can all probably guess by now the :witch: arrived for me on feb 8th and she arrived in style! :cry:
> 
> As soon as she arrived I felt as if my world had been crushed! I know u will all think it sounds a silly thing to say but after I got my hopes up so much that it was going to be :bfp:, I just felt like absolute s**t!
> 
> From then on I couldn't face anything to do with :baby:... And as much as I hate to say it... I just needed a break from bnb for a bit as I just couldn't face all of it!
> 
> I spent many times :cry: and... I am highly ashamed to admit that I was jealous of EVERYONE who had a :baby: or is pregnant! And this is no offence intended to all my turtles but it was just how I felt at the time! I just so wanted it to be me! And I hope u don't all hate me for it because I love u all! :hugs:
> 
> The :witch: has done a disappearing act now and I can safely say that I am ready to face ttc again and come back to all my lovelies! :thumbup:
> 
> On a brighter note... I have just bought a CB DIGI ovulation kit and I am going to start using it today and will hopefully get my smiley face soon! :happydance:
> 
> So if u lovely ladies will have me back after I :blush: myself then I would be so :happydance:?
> 
> Lots of love to everyone!!! :flower::hugs:
> 
> Xxx

Welcome back Moomin pants :happydance:sorry you have had a poop time i had a few cycles like that but always returned to bnb around O time for some PMA:thumbup:we missed you and your moominboobs:winkwink:

April brill pictures i dont understand nubbing lol so go with drhollymonkeys prediction:thumbup:what did you think you were today in terms of wks days etc? How far forward has that put you now?:hugs:

Hi Trin hope your not to bored even though i hear you sneaked out of bed to teach your mummy how to make ice tea!! Naughty naughty Trin:winkwink:


----------



## Rachael.

Ooohhh I'm mad, mad, mad!!!

Just been interviewing today, the people being interviewed for the job are currently out of work, on benefits for the last 6 months and are between 18 and 22.(this is a government scheme to get them back into work and learning new skills) It is only a 6 month placement but they get paid.

I've just rang the person who interviewed best and obviously i was all excited to tell him he's got the job to which he replied that he was not sure if he wanted it and will let me know Monday.....can't believe it, felt like telling him to go jump!


----------



## Rachael.

Hi everyone, just about to finish work so thought i pop on before i go


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:
 

> Hi Trin hope your not to bored even though i hear you sneaked out of bed to teach your mummy how to make ice tea!! Naughty naughty Trin:winkwink:

I merely pointed to the assembled ingredients on the kitchen table on the way back from my 500th loo trip and said 'mix that all together' :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x
> 
> How cute is that :baby: ? :awww::awww::awww:Click to expand...

aww thankyou :) and a girl :happydance: so far my mum, nan, and sister say boy but we will see :D


----------



## Rachael.

mummyApril said:


> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x

I'm thinking boy


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> Lovely scans there don't know what your getting though! Will you be finding out?
> 
> Hello Moomin welcome back :)
> 
> Trin sometimes preparing for the worst is the best idea then when everything is fine it comes as a nice surprise but your also ready for if it doesn't. This bedrest IS going to work! and I think its being fussy because its a :pink: bump and shes feeling awkward already :haha:
> 
> Holly have a nice time with hollymonkeyfancywalkingcleverpants and forgot to comment but your invites are loverly :D :happydance:
> 
> Hello to everyone else!

most definitely :) only 6 weeks to wait lol x


----------



## Rachael.

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x
> 
> How cute is that :baby: ? :awww::awww::awww:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thankyou :) and a girl :happydance: so far my mum, nan, and sister say boy but we will see :DClick to expand...

My SIL in so adamant that i'm having a boy she's already bought two boy outfit's, i only told her i was pregnant 6 days ago!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka that sounds awful about last night but im sure you will be all loved up again now? You are so fierce but oh so soppy too yes!?[/B]
> 
> I am such a contradiction! At work I have this reputation for being a bit of a brat, feisty, etc. No one at work believes me when I say I'm really low maintenance in a relationship and a big old cry baby. But when I love someone I am so ultra sensitive. He's not home yet which is fine, and he walked me to work, and I spoke to him this evening so everything is fine. I really just need to calm down loads, remember that he's happy with me. We all snap at times, doesn't mean we don't care. Ahhhh I'm such a nightmare!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha Sarachka is a big:cry::baby:!! I think its good to be offended when they shout or snap if we were'nt would that not mean they did'nt mean as much to us as we were making out:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh holly those scans are amazing !!!!
> 
> my boss is ok, has 3 kids herself ....teenagers now ! but my big boss is a different story
> 
> lol, my team DESERVE pay increments ...they are entitled to them as none are at their target salary and she will not budge at even giving them a small amount !!! I have tried to warn my boss they they are thinking of going to the union but she really thinks that wont do anything about it
> 
> I could go on ALL day about how mean she can be !!! I had to apply for my own job last year due to a restructure and I was told by her that I really didnt come across as committed to the job as I should be ! !!!!!:shrug:
> 
> 13 years with the company is nothing to them it seems !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Crunchie:hugs: In a short array of foodstuffs your concerns will be a million miles away from your big boss bitch my love:hugs: Be selfish?:flower: For me?:flower: Think only of yourself and 'lil frankencrunch and not of your team- they are big and ugly enough to look after themselves. You soon mummy. You soon nice things to worry about. Milky time. Nappy time. Tickly time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I must admit she is a bitch, she will always be a bitch but I dont care :happydance: I have an olive to think about :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I like the sound of tickly time................Click to expand...
> 
> I tickle Holly every evening before her bath when she's all nudey, she goes into complete hysterical giggling, it's just the cutest!:awww::cloud9: I pretend to hide behind the edge of the bath and slowly bring forth The Tickle Finger and as soon as she sees The Tickle Finger she starts kicking her legs and shrieking with giggly excitement!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bethany tickle finger:haha:i can imagine Holly laughing and giggling squirming around :haha:i used to do something similer with Reece and yes they do love it don't they, simple things which are free are the best memories i thinks:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I miss you all terribly. Even though I'm keeping up on my phone, I feel like the ghost in the room. :shrug: ah well... I will be back soon enough. Much love to all of you. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Molly how are you and bubs doing? Im missing you too and all the other turtles too:thumbup:Be back soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to all my lovelies!
> 
> Well well well... Where do I start? :flower:
> 
> After a very hard and very stressful time I am finally back to see u all!!!
> 
> I am very sorry that I haven't been on for a while and I will now attempt to explain why...
> 
> Let me start by saying that I am very :blush: by the whole thing but I think u all deserve to know why...
> 
> As u can all probably guess by now the :witch: arrived for me on feb 8th and she arrived in style! :cry:
> 
> As soon as she arrived I felt as if my world had been crushed! I know u will all think it sounds a silly thing to say but after I got my hopes up so much that it was going to be :bfp:, I just felt like absolute s**t!
> 
> From then on I couldn't face anything to do with :baby:... And as much as I hate to say it... I just needed a break from bnb for a bit as I just couldn't face all of it!
> 
> I spent many times :cry: and... I am highly ashamed to admit that I was jealous of EVERYONE who had a :baby: or is pregnant! And this is no offence intended to all my turtles but it was just how I felt at the time! I just so wanted it to be me! And I hope u don't all hate me for it because I love u all! :hugs:
> 
> The :witch: has done a disappearing act now and I can safely say that I am ready to face ttc again and come back to all my lovelies! :thumbup:
> 
> On a brighter note... I have just bought a CB DIGI ovulation kit and I am going to start using it today and will hopefully get my smiley face soon! :happydance:
> 
> So if u lovely ladies will have me back after I :blush: myself then I would be so :happydance:?
> 
> Lots of love to everyone!!! :flower::hugs:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome back Moomin pants :happydance:sorry you have had a poop time i had a few cycles like that but always returned to bnb around O time for some PMA:thumbup:we missed you and your moominboobs:winkwink:
> 
> April brill pictures i dont understand nubbing lol so go with drhollymonkeys prediction:thumbup:what did you think you were today in terms of wks days etc? How far forward has that put you now?:hugs:
> 
> Hi Trin hope your not to bored even though i hear you sneaked out of bed to teach your mummy how to make ice tea!! Naughty naughty Trin:winkwink:Click to expand...

i thought i was 12 weeks 3 days but they have put me a week forward at 13 weeks 3 days :D xx


----------



## mummyApril

Rachael. said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x
> 
> I'm thinking boyClick to expand...

thats the most popular vote in my family lol x


----------



## Rachael.

i thought i was 12 weeks 3 days but they have put me a week forward at 13 weeks 3 days :D xx[/QUOTE]

Yeah 1 less week to wait!


----------



## mummyApril

Rachael. said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x
> 
> How cute is that :baby: ? :awww::awww::awww:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thankyou :) and a girl :happydance: so far my mum, nan, and sister say boy but we will see :DClick to expand...
> 
> My SIL in so adamant that i'm having a boy she's already bought two boy outfit's, i only told her i was pregnant 6 days ago!Click to expand...

wow she must have some strong instinct lol ! x


----------



## Rachael.

mummyApril said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x
> 
> How cute is that :baby: ? :awww::awww::awww:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thankyou :) and a girl :happydance: so far my mum, nan, and sister say boy but we will see :DClick to expand...
> 
> My SIL in so adamant that i'm having a boy she's already bought two boy outfit's, i only told her i was pregnant 6 days ago!Click to expand...
> 
> wow she must have some strong instinct lol ! xClick to expand...

Think she may be a little bit mad! She's so excited, she told me that every time she thinks about me having another baby it makes her cry! (she's got 3 but her DH has had the snip)


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, Turtles!

Lovely scan, April! The LO looks adorable!! :awww:

I read your My South Africa post Trin - very lovely. I learned many new things :)

Hello, Bethany! I hope you're having a lovely day with little Holly! 

Mollykins - good morning to you, too!

Hello to all the turtles! :D


----------



## Mollykins

Finally caught up. I'm so tired this morning. Haven't slept well (again) and was up about 4 times to use the loo and my youngest has taken to waking at 0100 for the last few days. :sleep: over the last 2 days I have discovered that I feel "something in the way" when I lay on my stomach. 

Trin- lovely read about My South Africa. :hugs: 

Moomin- glad to have you back love. :hugs: and as the other ladies have said, what you felt is normal and we all understand. :flower: Oh and little baby yellow is well, my internet is down until later today so it's difficult for me to actively be a part of the thread's ever growing conversations. :) 

April- you make me so impatient for my scan! Beautiful pics my girl. It's amazing how much those little yellows change in just a handful of weeks yes? I'm rotten with nubbing. Sorry. :( 

All other turtle doves :wave: Happy Friday!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Finally caught up. I'm so tired this morning. Haven't slept well (again) and was up about 4 times to use the loo and my youngest has taken to waking at 0100 for the last few days. :sleep: over the last 2 days I have discovered that I feel "something in the way" when I lay on my stomach.
> 
> Trin- lovely read about My South Africa. :hugs:
> 
> Moomin- glad to have you back love. :hugs: and as the other ladies have said, what you felt is normal and we all understand. :flower: Oh and little baby yellow is well, my internet is down until later today so it's difficult for me to actively be a part of the thread's ever growing conversations. :)
> 
> April- you make me so impatient for my scan! Beautiful pics my girl. It's amazing how much those little yellows change in just a handful of weeks yes? I'm rotten with nubbing. Sorry. :(
> 
> All other turtle doves :wave: Happy Friday!

i know my OH was so shocked at how much LO had grown :) thankyou hun x


----------



## newbie_ttc

HI everyone! :wave: Busy day for me at work today, which sucks being that fridays are supposed to be easy. Just wanted to pop in and see how April's scan went, and Emandi's appt at the new doc.

Great Pics April! I am thinking girl for you, just a blind guess, but glad that the now peach is doing well. 

Welcome back miss moomin! we missed you and your larger than life posts! Onward and upward, as someone has already said.

Hope everyone else is having a fab friday and trin and holly, continue to take it easy my loves.

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

:yipee:*IIIIIIIT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!*:yipee:

Hello everyone :wave:

I'm soooo happy the week is done :happydance: This weekend we are starting the re-decoration of the upstairs of the house. I've been holding off starting till after the scan. I love decorating :cloud9:

Anyway, what's on the plans for everyone else's weekends? Hope it's a good one whatever....now off to catch up.......:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...I really love your post about My South Africa...very inspiring :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.momsmatter.co.za/pages/1408
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl:

:shock:O M G :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin that's so funny, it reminds me of a book my mum has that we snigger over all the time- an authentic old book about good housekeeping with the craziest things in it. Whole chapters about what kind of cut flowers to have in what kind of vase on what day of the week:wacko: And the 'welcoming guests' section is hilarious too. My MIL recently was lamenting the fact that we only had paper napkins at the table when she came to lunch:haha: We do have a set of fabric ones but I tend to avoid getting them out, only means more laundry afterwards:blush:
> 
> Just had the strongest garlic bread with mushrooms ever, while dh is away I'm having a garlic festival:happydance:

Zer veel be no wampires calling at zee house of HollyMonkeypants tonight! :twisted:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x

Awwwwww :awww: April....so lovely :cloud9:

Based on absolutely nothing scientific or intelligent...I vote :blue: Just looks more boyish than girlish to me :haha:

Congratulations on everything being great with you and little bubba :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> Ooohhh I'm mad, mad, mad!!!
> 
> Just been interviewing today, the people being interviewed for the job are currently out of work, on benefits for the last 6 months and are between 18 and 22.(this is a government scheme to get them back into work and learning new skills) It is only a 6 month placement but they get paid.
> 
> I've just rang the person who interviewed best and obviously i was all excited to tell him he's got the job to which he replied that he was not sure if he wanted it and will let me know Monday.....can't believe it, felt like telling him to go jump!

:grr: That would frustrate me too for sure when there's so many people desperate for an opportunity.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i thought i was 12 weeks 3 days but they have put me a week forward at 13 weeks 3 days :D xx

Yay!!! A week forward and now keeping a little peach warm...ahhh :cloud9:


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> :yipee:*IIIIIIIT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> I'm soooo happy the week is done :happydance: This weekend we are starting the re-decoration of the upstairs of the house. I've been holding off starting till after the scan. I love decorating :cloud9:
> 
> Anyway, what's on the plans for everyone else's weekends? Hope it's a good one whatever....now off to catch up.......:thumbup:

My brother got back from Afghanistan on Tuesday so having a bit of a party on Saturday night to welcome him home, other than that i'm going to do as little as possible!


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh I'm mad, mad, mad!!!
> 
> Just been interviewing today, the people being interviewed for the job are currently out of work, on benefits for the last 6 months and are between 18 and 22.(this is a government scheme to get them back into work and learning new skills) It is only a 6 month placement but they get paid.
> 
> I've just rang the person who interviewed best and obviously i was all excited to tell him he's got the job to which he replied that he was not sure if he wanted it and will let me know Monday.....can't believe it, felt like telling him to go jump!
> 
> :grr: That would frustrate me too for sure when there's so many people desperate for an opportunity.Click to expand...

i know, i'm livid! However my boss has told me i can't tell him to **** off!


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:*IIIIIIIT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> I'm soooo happy the week is done :happydance: This weekend we are starting the re-decoration of the upstairs of the house. I've been holding off starting till after the scan. I love decorating :cloud9:
> 
> Anyway, what's on the plans for everyone else's weekends? Hope it's a good one whatever....now off to catch up.......:thumbup:
> 
> My brother got back from Afghanistan on Tuesday so having a bit of a party on Saturday night to welcome him home, other than that i'm going to do as little as possible!Click to expand...

:yipee: Sounds like a great weekend! Hope your brother doesn't have to go back for at least a little while?


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:*IIIIIIIT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> I'm soooo happy the week is done :happydance: This weekend we are starting the re-decoration of the upstairs of the house. I've been holding off starting till after the scan. I love decorating :cloud9:
> 
> Anyway, what's on the plans for everyone else's weekends? Hope it's a good one whatever....now off to catch up.......:thumbup:
> 
> My brother got back from Afghanistan on Tuesday so having a bit of a party on Saturday night to welcome him home, other than that i'm going to do as little as possible!Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: Sounds like a great weekend! Hope your brother doesn't have to go back for at least a little while?Click to expand...

No he's finished his tour now, so hopefully they'll keep in the uk for the next ear or so.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh I'm mad, mad, mad!!!
> 
> Just been interviewing today, the people being interviewed for the job are currently out of work, on benefits for the last 6 months and are between 18 and 22.(this is a government scheme to get them back into work and learning new skills) It is only a 6 month placement but they get paid.
> 
> I've just rang the person who interviewed best and obviously i was all excited to tell him he's got the job to which he replied that he was not sure if he wanted it and will let me know Monday.....can't believe it, felt like telling him to go jump!
> 
> :grr: That would frustrate me too for sure when there's so many people desperate for an opportunity.Click to expand...

RACHAEL! This is a Future Jobs Fund opp? Well, anyways, I am an 18-24 adviser at the JobCentre and you must get in touch with the JCP on Monday and dob the person in!! That is totally unacceptable and you're right to be annoyed. It's SO frustrating when people get opportunities and don't want them. Refusal to take a job or training course can result in a sanction of their JSA. 


APRILINKA Omg what a gorgeous scan pic! Sooo cute, I am jealous!!

MOOMIN awesome to see you back and I know exactly what you mean about being jealous, I get that all the time. It's only natural and if it makes you a bad person ... well then I'll keep you company in hell ;-) 

JAYNOCHKA I feel so out of touch with you lover bc I haven't really been able to pay much attention for like ZOMG 24 HOURS! lolz. 

HOLLY I don't need to print that out for OH because he wrote that. That is seriously everything he wants me to be! :haha:


KITTEH alllriiiiiiight?

Hello everyone else, I love you all. I;m in a fabulous mood.


----------



## kit_cat

Lovely new pic Rachael :thumbup: It looks like you're holding a Harry Potter magic wand :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Allriiiiiight Sarachka!!

What brings you to us in such a good mood then? Have you got that Friday feeling? :happydance:


----------



## Rachael.

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh I'm mad, mad, mad!!!
> 
> Just been interviewing today, the people being interviewed for the job are currently out of work, on benefits for the last 6 months and are between 18 and 22.(this is a government scheme to get them back into work and learning new skills) It is only a 6 month placement but they get paid.
> 
> I've just rang the person who interviewed best and obviously i was all excited to tell him he's got the job to which he replied that he was not sure if he wanted it and will let me know Monday.....can't believe it, felt like telling him to go jump!
> 
> :grr: That would frustrate me too for sure when there's so many people desperate for an opportunity.Click to expand...
> 
> RACHAEL! This is a Future Jobs Fund opp? Well, anyways, I am an 18-24 adviser at the JobCentre and you must get in touch with the JCP on Monday and dob the person in!! That is totally unacceptable and you're right to be annoyed. It's SO frustrating when people get opportunities and don't want them. Refusal to take a job or training course can result in a sanction of their JSA.
> 
> 
> APRILINKA Omg what a gorgeous scan pic! Sooo cute, I am jealous!!
> 
> MOOMIN awesome to see you back and I know exactly what you mean about being jealous, I get that all the time. It's only natural and if it makes you a bad person ... well then I'll keep you company in hell ;-)
> 
> JAYNOCHKA I feel so out of touch with you lover bc I haven't really been able to pay much attention for like ZOMG 24 HOURS! lolz.
> 
> HOLLY I don't need to print that out for OH because he wrote that. That is seriously everything he wants me to be! :haha:
> 
> 
> KITTEH alllriiiiiiight?
> 
> Hello everyone else, I love you all. I;m in a fabulous mood.Click to expand...

I will dob him in first thing Monday morning! I love the fact you said dob, haven't heard it in ages!


----------



## Sarachka

haha yeah, not the official term. Would be good if I have a 'dobbing in' button on the system rather than "sanctions & decisions" lol


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Lovely new pic Rachael :thumbup: It looks like you're holding a Harry Potter magic wand :winkwink:

It's a patio heater outside a pub!


----------



## TrinityMom

https://gizmodo.com/#!5764179/cat-laser-bowling

:rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Allriiiiiight Sarachka!!
> 
> What brings you to us in such a good mood then? Have you got that Friday feeling? :happydance:


yyyeeeeahhhhh!


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Lovely new pic Rachael :thumbup: It looks like you're holding a Harry Potter magic wand :winkwink:
> 
> It's a patio heater outside a pub!Click to expand...

:haha: I still think you should tell people it's a wand...:winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> https://gizmodo.com/#!5764179/cat-laser-bowling
> 
> :rofl:

hehehehe!!! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> they have now dated me at 13 weeks and 3 days :) i dont think you can nub from these x
> 
> Awwwwww :awww: April....so lovely :cloud9:
> 
> Based on absolutely nothing scientific or intelligent...I vote :blue: Just looks more boyish than girlish to me :haha:
> 
> Congratulations on everything being great with you and little bubba :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou :D yes i do think it looks more boyish! im definitely going to have to find out in 6 weeks time now i cant guess anymore lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh I'm mad, mad, mad!!!
> 
> Just been interviewing today, the people being interviewed for the job are currently out of work, on benefits for the last 6 months and are between 18 and 22.(this is a government scheme to get them back into work and learning new skills) It is only a 6 month placement but they get paid.
> 
> I've just rang the person who interviewed best and obviously i was all excited to tell him he's got the job to which he replied that he was not sure if he wanted it and will let me know Monday.....can't believe it, felt like telling him to go jump!
> 
> :grr: That would frustrate me too for sure when there's so many people desperate for an opportunity.Click to expand...
> 
> RACHAEL! This is a Future Jobs Fund opp? Well, anyways, I am an 18-24 adviser at the JobCentre and you must get in touch with the JCP on Monday and dob the person in!! That is totally unacceptable and you're right to be annoyed. It's SO frustrating when people get opportunities and don't want them. Refusal to take a job or training course can result in a sanction of their JSA.
> 
> 
> APRILINKA Omg what a gorgeous scan pic! Sooo cute, I am jealous!!
> 
> MOOMIN awesome to see you back and I know exactly what you mean about being jealous, I get that all the time. It's only natural and if it makes you a bad person ... well then I'll keep you company in hell ;-)
> 
> JAYNOCHKA I feel so out of touch with you lover bc I haven't really been able to pay much attention for like ZOMG 24 HOURS! lolz.
> 
> HOLLY I don't need to print that out for OH because he wrote that. That is seriously everything he wants me to be! :haha:
> 
> 
> KITTEH alllriiiiiiight?
> 
> Hello everyone else, I love you all. I;m in a fabulous mood.Click to expand...

thankyou hun I love 'splodge' (thats what weve named it for now lol) loads more than before :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ginge when is your wedding? Do you have a date yet?:wedding:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo, OH is off to get some naughtiness for dinner :happydance:

Pizza HUT HUT HUT!!! :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! 

Holly I'm glad that one day I won't be tied to my knitting! I can't wait for summer now too :D 

Moomin :howdy: gladto have you back :hugs: you are entitled to wobble whenever you want :kiss: 

Trin :hugs: you must be sooo bored, you should definitely knit, but I can't see that in s.Africa you need knitwear! 

Molly :hi: I miss you too... I hope your laptop is back with us very soon :hugs: sorry for dump sleep :nope: 

:hi: kit. GL with the decorating :thumbup:

rachael :growlmad: :grr: I would be annoyed too but :shrug: what can ya do with some people?! 

Emandi - how did you go at the docs? All good I hope!

Sarachka - :kiss: why so upbeat and good mood? Anything in
particular? 

April- love your bubba I am swaying for :pink: my love... :yipee: for one less week! 

:hi: newbie sorry your Friday is a bit suck-y :hugs: it'll be the weekend soon enough!

I've almost finished my scarf :yipee: on to the next project :yipee:
just had my massage too and some tea out :D nando's :munch: :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

I'm having salady dinner simply because I can't quite be bothered to cook. For a hot meal I'd have to chop and heat, for a salad I can just chop and eat. I skip a whole stage in the process, and I'm feeling like HollyLazyMonkeyPants. I felt exhausted out with LO this afternoon, I suspect it's all hormonal nonsense, since I've slept well and eaten well:shrug:

I'm wearing a fancy flowery hair clip tonight, it's a test run for the wedding to see if it stays in. An ivory comb thing with 3 roses attached to it. I've had it in for about half an hour and it's already very slack, I will deffo need kirby grip and hairspray reinforcement. And not wash my hair on the day, or it will be all slippery:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm tickled by the fact that everyone keeps asking why Sarachka's in a good mood!:haha:

Maybe she's just being gay and lively in order to greet her husband in the correct manner, before making him a cool or warm drink and taking his shoes off for him :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, OH is off to get some naughtiness for dinner :happydance:
> 
> Pizza HUT HUT HUT!!! :munch:

Pizza Tut Tut Tut[-X Just as well you haven't got gd!! I dreamt of eating a slice of pizza:cloud9:


----------



## poas

Evening all :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> Holly I'm glad that one day I won't be tied to my knitting! I can't wait for summer now too :D
> 
> Moomin :howdy: gladto have you back :hugs: you are entitled to wobble whenever you want :kiss:
> 
> Trin :hugs: you must be sooo bored, you should definitely knit, but I can't see that in s.Africa you need knitwear!
> 
> Molly :hi: I miss you too... I hope your laptop is back with us very soon :hugs: sorry for dump sleep :nope:
> 
> :hi: kit. GL with the decorating :thumbup:
> 
> rachael :growlmad: :grr: I would be annoyed too but :shrug: what can ya do with some people?!
> 
> Emandi - how did you go at the docs? All good I hope!
> 
> Sarachka - :kiss: why so upbeat and good mood? Anything in
> particular?
> 
> April- love your bubba I am swaying for :pink: my love... :yipee: for one less week!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry your Friday is a bit suck-y :hugs: it'll be the weekend soon enough!
> 
> I've almost finished my scarf :yipee: on to the next project :yipee:
> just had my massage too and some tea out :D nando's :munch: :munch:

Nearly finished your scarf? That's fab, well done:happydance::thumbup::hugs:
And just think, a week ago you didn't knit! You're now officially ready to conceive, since you can knit blankets and booties now :dance::dance:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm tickled by the fact that everyone keeps asking why Sarachka's in a good mood!:haha:
> 
> Maybe she's just being gay and lively in order to greet her husband in the correct manner, before making him a cool or warm drink and taking his shoes off for him :fool:

yall are so used to me being a whiney miserable biatch!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, OH is off to get some naughtiness for dinner :happydance:
> 
> Pizza HUT HUT HUT!!! :munch:

oh i am soooo jealous right now!! x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> Holly I'm glad that one day I won't be tied to my knitting! I can't wait for summer now too :D
> 
> Moomin :howdy: gladto have you back :hugs: you are entitled to wobble whenever you want :kiss:
> 
> Trin :hugs: you must be sooo bored, you should definitely knit, but I can't see that in s.Africa you need knitwear!
> 
> Molly :hi: I miss you too... I hope your laptop is back with us very soon :hugs: sorry for dump sleep :nope:
> 
> :hi: kit. GL with the decorating :thumbup:
> 
> rachael :growlmad: :grr: I would be annoyed too but :shrug: what can ya do with some people?!
> 
> Emandi - how did you go at the docs? All good I hope!
> 
> Sarachka - :kiss: why so upbeat and good mood? Anything in
> particular?
> 
> April- love your bubba I am swaying for :pink: my love... :yipee: for one less week!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry your Friday is a bit suck-y :hugs: it'll be the weekend soon enough!
> 
> I've almost finished my scarf :yipee: on to the next project :yipee:
> just had my massage too and some tea out :D nando's :munch: :munch:

thankyou hun so exciting :) xx


----------



## Sarachka

fookin starvin. where's that OH of mine? Wait, I mustn't ever ask him where he is!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> fookin starvin. where's that OH of mine? Wait, I mustn't ever ask him where he is!

And remember that anything he has to say is far more interesting than anything that you have to say.


----------



## TrinityMom

We had lentils and basmati, and plain yoghurt for dessert. How good am I???:angelnot:

I can see my maid getting a crash course in cooking over the next 2 weeks. I've taught her how to do beans and lentils in the slow cooker and this week I taught her to make bran muffins. She makes my fruit salad for me in the morning too. (so spoilt, I know!) Need some easy recipes I can teach her from my bed so DH doesn't have to cook when he gets home...doesn't fit in with the 'have a hot meal prepared for him'thing does it


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> fookin starvin. where's that OH of mine? Wait, I mustn't ever ask him where he is!
> 
> And remember that anything he has to say is far more interesting than anything that you have to say.Click to expand...

A good wife _always_ knows her place!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> I'm having salady dinner simply because I can't quite be bothered to cook. For a hot meal I'd have to chop and heat, for a salad I can just chop and eat. I skip a whole stage in the process, and I'm feeling like HollyLazyMonkeyPants. I felt exhausted out with LO this afternoon, I suspect it's all hormonal nonsense, since I've slept well and eaten well:shrug:
> 
> I'm wearing a fancy flowery hair clip tonight, it's a test run for the wedding to see if it stays in. An ivory comb thing with 3 roses attached to it. I've had it in for about half an hour and it's already very slack, I will deffo need kirby grip and hairspray reinforcement. And not wash my hair on the day, or it will be all slippery:haha:

If you'd like your hair freshly washed but for the slide to stay in then you just need to back comb your hair a little underneath the slide and bobs your uncle! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, OH is off to get some naughtiness for dinner :happydance:
> 
> Pizza HUT HUT HUT!!! :munch:
> 
> Pizza Tut Tut Tut[-X Just as well you haven't got gd!! I dreamt of eating a slice of pizza:cloud9:Click to expand...

I would have no clue if I got GD :nope: I think I'd be miserable if I couldn't enjoy the odd slice of pizza and naughty thing :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wedding? I have no idea :) we arent making any plans for it yet, as we had a wobbly the other night and i threw my dress at him! So he has now seen it, not that i'm bothered by that, we have to build on our relationship before a wedding or a baby I think!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to read then sleep :sleep:
Catch you in the morning
:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Wedding? I have no idea :) we arent making any plans for it yet, as we had a wobbly the other night and i threw my dress at him! So he has now seen it, not that i'm bothered by that, we have to build on our relationship before a wedding or a baby I think!!!

You're right Ginge:hugs: 
Sorry if my question about your wedding was totally insensitive, I just remember seeing your lovely invites and bouquet and tiara and thought you had a date that had escaped my memory. Sorry:flower:
I hope things are going ok with your oh since the wobble :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin:hugs:

I'll be next to bed, we have a pecking order to respect after all:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kmteehoo!:hi:
Hello!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have a dress rehearsal of my wedding outfit tomorrow while dh is still away before hiding all my stuff. If you're lucky I might post a pic:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you all eating or something or is it my garlic breath that's offending you?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tumbleweed on a Friday Evening:shrug: 
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to get the 19000th post at this rate:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bof. I'll go clean my teeth and feed my rabbits then :nope:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: nearly a whole page of you bethany, and the date should have been the 8th of october this year but we cant afford it :( and besides after the wobbly he had i dont wanna rush him into anything!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to have a dress rehearsal of my wedding outfit tomorrow while dh is still away before hiding all my stuff. If you're lucky I might post a pic:happydance:

Can't wait to seeeeeeee!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

*SARACHKA!!!*

I hope you don't mind but I'd like to dedicate my 3,000th post to you my lovely..... 

It's been such a pleasure to get to know you a little over the last few months and it's never dull when you're around :flower:

You are a wee inspiration in the way you work so selflessly for those very special children who so badly need your help, and for this......


I hereby declare that this post will help you finish the final _steps_ to your BFP with these...





..and I hope these will keep you _warm _on those final steps....







...so that maybe you get one of these????? 







..or maybe one of these?????






So this is for YOU for all you desire and all you deserve :kiss:

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to have a dress rehearsal of my wedding outfit tomorrow while dh is still away before hiding all my stuff. If you're lucky I might post a pic:happydance:

:brat: :brat: :brat: to see!!!!! Please, please, please let us have a sneak preview...you will make us all feel very privileged and speshul :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Thought I'd liven things up a bit and show off some cuties! The cuteness might overload some, so I put the pictures in spoilers :haha:

Here's the kitten I got for my mom for Christmas: :awww:

Spoiler
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5457053174_7c9aefa7a0.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5456444805_7445e3e502.jpg

Here's a couple pictures from DH and my wedding:

Spoiler
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3305/4618365213_baf8a6d891.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4618977824_ca775bdde1.jpg
(me and my mom and dad)

And a picture of DH and our girl doggie 'Luna' (and me holding her head up! I'm not choking her! And you can kinda see my pretty ring :winkwink: ) :

Spoiler
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5215/5456445701_f77aa311ea.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> *SARACHKA!!!*
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I'd like to dedicate my 3,000th post to you my lovely.....
> 
> It's been such a pleasure to get to know you a little over the last few months and it's never dull when you're around :flower:
> 
> You are a wee inspiration in the way you work so selflessly for those very special children who so badly need your help, and for this......
> 
> 
> I hereby declare that this post will help you finish the final _steps_ to your BFP with these...
> 
> View attachment 171289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and I hope these will keep you _warm _on those final steps....
> 
> 
> View attachment 171290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so that maybe you get one of these?????
> 
> 
> View attachment 171291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..or maybe one of these?????
> 
> 
> View attachment 171292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is for YOU for all you desire and all you deserve :kiss:
> 
> :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:

Holy moly! I just loaded the thread to complain I was bored and burst into tears with that post. Ooh is that a SSSYMPTOM?? Emotional? But kit, really thank you so much for that beautiful little surprise. It really made my day!


----------



## LunaLady

What a sweet dedication to the lovely Sarachka, Kit! :D


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Are you all eating or something or is it my garlic breath that's offending you?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif

Nah, not offending me anyway love...I've just scoffed a piece of garlic bread myself :munch: Fancy a snog? :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh Luna...those pics are beautiful :flower:

You were a princess on your wedding day lovely :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Aww thanks Sarachka...not often I get to make someone's day :hugs:

...oh and yes, emotional may well be a symptom :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

I see you Molly!!!! Are you back on line my sweet???


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Are you all eating or something or is it my garlic breath that's offending you?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif
> 
> Nah, not offending me anyway love...I've just scoffed a piece of garlic bread myself :munch: Fancy a snog? :kiss:Click to expand...

You gals are making me hungry for some garlic bread! I'd like to scoff a piece, too! :haha:



kit_cat said:


> Ahhh Luna...those pics are beautiful :flower:
> 
> You were a princess on your wedding day lovely :cloud9:

Thank you! It was a fun day :) It was a teensy wedding in the butterfly garden at the zoo here in Seattle. Just a few dozen people, close family and friends. A lovely time :kiss: :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly! :hi:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone! 

I promised pictures of my aunt's cat the other day because she is funny and my OH thought she was dead :haha:

I have also finished the scarf wanna see? i don't care I am uploading anyway I am so proud of it...
 



Attached Files:







minnie.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









finished product.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6









both sides.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kit_cat

Ok Jaynie...first things first...is that really a cat?? :haha: Which end is which? :shrug: 

Secondly, your scarf is nothing less than fabulous..and I really mean that I'm impressed particularly being your first attempt :flower: Well done lovely, I'm glad you have enjoyed making it. A new hobby!! Yay :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just popped in to say goodnight and I find a beautiful dedication post from Kit to sarachka and a beautiful wedding and animal post from Lunalady
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'll try to get you a sneak preview of my outfit tomorrow, won't be the full monty with proper hair and make up but I want to try my stuff on to get an idea myself- haven't seen it all together yet because with this bleeding I haven't been able to try delicate white things on:wacko:

Sleep tight all, sweeeet dreams:hugs::kiss::sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Hope you sleep like a wee log Holly and get another 10 hours :cloud9:

Catch up tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> I promised pictures of my aunt's cat the other day because she is funny and my OH thought she was dead :haha:
> 
> I have also finished the scarf wanna see? i don't care I am uploading anyway I am so proud of it...

Yay for scarf:yipee: Jaynie that's brilliant:thumbup: Gosh you must be feeling chuffed with yourself, it's beautiful:happydance: And I love the way you've draped it 'casually' over the back of a chair in order to admire it:haha: I do that too:happydance:

Sure that's not your aunt's furry slippers?:nope: I can't see a head:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hope you sleep like a wee log Holly and get another 10 hours :cloud9:
> 
> Catch up tomorrow :hugs:

Thanks:hugs: I've already missed the boat for 10hrs but I could get about 8 in, providing LO doesn't start playing too early and too loudly!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hope you sleep like a wee log Holly and get another 10 hours :cloud9:
> 
> Catch up tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Thanks:hugs: I've already missed the boat for 10hrs but I could get about 8 in, providing LO doesn't start playing too early and too loudly!Click to expand...

Well I hope it's a quality 8 then. I'm sure if you just explain to LO that you need a long lie she will oblige :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Lovely work, Jaynie! Your scarf is divine :)


----------



## kit_cat

Good night one and all. Hope the sun shines for us all this weekend :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Holly! Night Kit...

:sleep: well those that are off to bed... Thanks for scarf praise :cloud9: I am so proud :D I love it. I have already started my second project! 

Kit :haha: she's a fluffy cat... The head is closest to us, she is a flat faced cat! I love her but she is old and she does keep scaring me! 

I am off myself to knit a few more rows and sleep myself :flower:

Love to you all... Hope your Saturdays play out well. 

Molly... I am thinking about you :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly _ I draped like that because I wanted you all to see that I had put grey tassles on it and that i'm practically a designer :haha:

Adam is having a tattoo tomorrow morning... I have lots of tidying and sorting to do. Sigh.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- not back on yet I'm afraid. Having a bit of a breakdown of some sort. :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Kit- not back on yet I'm afraid. Having a bit of a breakdown of some sort. :wacko: :dohh:

A computer breakdown or a mental breakdown or an emotional breakdown or....? I hope everything's okay! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I'm so sorry sweetling. I wish there was something I could say to make this better for you. :cry: :hugs:

Luna- mental/emotional breakdown love.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Addie Im so sorry hun :( :hugs: i cant even to begin to imagain what you are going through :hugs: My thoughts and prays go out to you and your family xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh, Addie... I'm so sorry for you. What a sad thing. Wishing you peace and a speedy recovery from this both physically and emotionally. :cry: :hugs:



Mollykins said:


> Addie- I'm so sorry sweetling. I wish there was something I could say to make this better for you. :cry: :hugs:
> 
> Luna- mental/emotional breakdown love.

Oh, Molly I hope everything's okay! You don't have to share of course, just please accept this hug : :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Omg! I'm back I'm back I'm back! Oh internet I LOVE you. :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

I must catch up and with all the links and such that I missed... as well as pictures. :thumbup:

LUNA- Thanks for the hug doll face... it absolutely did the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Here's that can you ordered... hope it does the trick. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Whoopass.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Omg! I'm back I'm back I'm back! Oh internet I LOVE you. :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> I must catch up and with all the links and such that I missed... as well as pictures. :thumbup:
> 
> LUNA- Thanks for the hug doll face... it absolutely did the trick. :thumbup:

Yay! Molly's back at full force! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

Addie 

I am so sorry for your news x xx


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


Addie my lovely, I am truly sorry about your devastating news :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I wish you both lots of mental strength to go trough this difficult time.
Lots of love and hugs. :hugs:

So sad :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Thought I'd liven things up a bit and show off some cuties! The cuteness might overload some, so I put the pictures in spoilers :haha:
> 
> Here's the kitten I got for my mom for Christmas: :awww:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5457053174_7c9aefa7a0.jpg
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5456444805_7445e3e502.jpg
> 
> Here's a couple pictures from DH and my wedding:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3305/4618365213_baf8a6d891.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4618977824_ca775bdde1.jpg
> (me and my mom and dad)
> 
> And a picture of DH and our girl doggie 'Luna' (and me holding her head up! I'm not choking her! And you can kinda see my pretty ring :winkwink: ) :
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5215/5456445701_f77aa311ea.jpg

The first pregnant cat I fostered looked like your mom's kitten. And we called her...Luna! She had a big bite out of her side from a dog and she gave birth the night she arrived. She kept taking my hand in her mouth (just like a dog) and pulling me to her basket so I had to stay with her while she birthed. Such a sweet kitty. And she helped foster 3 prem babies I got. She did the nurturing and I did the tube feeding because they couldn't suck


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> I promised pictures of my aunt's cat the other day because she is funny and my OH thought she was dead :haha:
> 
> I have also finished the scarf wanna see? i don't care I am uploading anyway I am so proud of it...

Very impressive :thumbup: I should take up knitting...but the thought of being covered in a woolen scarf while I knit it is too icky in this heat


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh Addie! I am so so sorry!:nope: Holding you in love :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Addie- I'm so sorry sweetling. I wish there was something I could say to make this better for you. :cry: :hugs:
> 
> Luna- mental/emotional breakdown love.

Sorry Molly :hugs: Come back...we'll help you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd liven things up a bit and show off some cuties! The cuteness might overload some, so I put the pictures in spoilers :haha:
> 
> Here's the kitten I got for my mom for Christmas: :awww:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5457053174_7c9aefa7a0.jpg
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5456444805_7445e3e502.jpg
> 
> Here's a couple pictures from DH and my wedding:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3305/4618365213_baf8a6d891.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4618977824_ca775bdde1.jpg
> (me and my mom and dad)
> 
> And a picture of DH and our girl doggie 'Luna' (and me holding her head up! I'm not choking her! And you can kinda see my pretty ring :winkwink: ) :
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5215/5456445701_f77aa311ea.jpg
> 
> 
> The first pregnant cat I fostered looked like your mom's kitten. And we called her...Luna! She had a big bite out of her side from a dog and she gave birth the night she arrived. She kept taking my hand in her mouth (just like a dog) and pulling me to her basket so I had to stay with her while she birthed. Such a sweet kitty. And she helped foster 3 prem babies I got. She did the nurturing and I did the tube feeding because they couldn't suckClick to expand...

How sweet! Sounds like a dear kitty :)


----------



## TrinityMom

I've sent DH to the shops with a list of everything we need for the week. He's shocked. i do the shopping and he has NO CLUE what a household of 5 goes through in a week. I've planned dinners that can all be cooked before DH comes home or at least partially prepared so it won't take him long. Also sent him in with our decoder. One of the buttons isn't working so all the rugby is in Afrikaans :wacko:

Nauseous today :happydance:

It's such a beautifully sunny day...sun coming in through the skylight and the windows...
Going to watch some Big Bang Theory on my laptop and not think about the beautiful day outside :thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning Turtles! :hi:

How are we all? And how are all varieties of fruit today? :haha:

Ok so I have a quick pic I need advice on...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/8a2cd7b2.jpg

So here's the thing... 

Yesterday i was on CD 11...Whenever I use the pink dye opk's on CD 11 I have never gotten a line that dark before! Now is it because blue dye is obviously darker and so it would show more of a line? Or could I actually be close to my smiley face? As I O'd 2 days earlier last cycle so I'm guessing it's possible? :shrug:

Thanks girls!

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

addie25 said:


> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh Addie I am so sorry hun! Nothing I can say will make the pain go away but I can offer u lots of :hugs: and someone to vent to whenever u want! 

Both u and OH and baby are in my thoughts!

Xxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

MoominMumma said:


> Morning Turtles! :hi:
> 
> How are we all? And how are all varieties of fruit today? :haha:
> 
> Ok so I have a quick pic I need advice on...
> 
> So here's the thing...
> 
> Yesterday i was on CD 11...Whenever I use the pink dye opk's on CD 11 I have never gotten a line that dark before! Now is it because blue dye is obviously darker and so it would show more of a line? Or could I actually be close to my smiley face? As I O'd 2 days earlier last cycle so I'm guessing it's possible? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> Xxx

I would say smiley face in a couple of days. I always got a faint blue line with those until the surge...then it goes REALLY dark


----------



## babyhopes2010

MoominMumma said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh Addie I am so sorry hun! Nothing I can say will make the pain go away but I can offer u lots of :hugs: and someone to vent to whenever u want!
> 
> Both u and OH and baby are in my thoughts!
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...

Oh my darling :cry:My thoughts are with you,iv gone all teary.praying you will find healing in time xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh Addie that is so sad my love. I know there's no comfort I can offer you. You've been in my mind so much the last couple of weeks, I was worrying that maybe yours news was bad. I wish you all the strength in the world now and on Wednesday and forever after. 
:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Holly :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I was going to say good morning but it doesn't seem such a good one now I've seen Addie's message.

I hope you're doing ok Trin?:flower:

I'm off for a proper catch up and wipe my eyes. Jesus, shit _really_ does happen doesn't it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Holly :hi:

Hi Trin:hi:

How are the bed sores?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good night one and all. Hope the sun shines for us all this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:

It's tipping down here today!!:rain:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nice to see Miss Zoie and Babyhopes back:hugs: Hellooo!:wave:

I'm off out in a short while, my ex is taking me to lunch:haha:

I took some pics of my wedding attire this morning, they're crappy coz I've got the camera in my hand all the time but they'll give an idea...maybe they'll entertain you! I did a goofy toe pointing and holding skirt out one especially for you Turtles:haha: I have Holly's brick trolley at my feet in most of the shots. One shot is of my coat for if it's freezing...
I'll have to spin round at some point in the day because it's one of those spinny dresses:headspin: And hair and makeup not present in these shots, just put my hair up roughly to get an idea
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 15









038.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 13









036.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 11









026-1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 13









010-1.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I was going to say good morning but it doesn't seem such a good one now I've seen Addie's message.
> 
> I hope you're doing ok Trin?:flower:
> 
> I'm off for a proper catch up and wipe my eyes. Jesus, shit _really_ does happen doesn't it?

I was thinking that. As a group, we have some really hectic stuff going on :cry:

I'm ok. My back is getting really sore with all this lying around. On the plus side, this GD diet is really working :thumbup: I anticipate that when I have my glucose challenge tests done I will be a-okay


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Nice to see Miss Zoie and Babyhopes back:hugs: Hellooo!:wave:
> 
> I'm off out in a short while, my ex is taking me to lunch:haha:
> 
> I took some pics of my wedding attire this morning, they're crappy coz I've got the camera in my hand all the time but they'll give an idea...maybe they'll entertain you! I did a goofy toe pointing and holding skirt out one especially for you Turtles:haha: I have Holly's brick trolley at my feet in most of the shots. One shot is of my coat for if it's freezing...
> I'll have to spin round at some point in the day because it's one of those spinny dresses:headspin: And hair and makeup not present in these shots, just put my hair up roughly to get an idea

SOOOO Beautiful! Such a pretty turtle you are! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:cry:

Addie...I am so sorry my love for everything this must be doing to you. I can't imagine what you must be going through and I will not even try to offer you words of consolation as there are none adequate. Just know that we are here as and when you need us and I wish you the strength to see you and OH through this sad time.

Please do not despair, the memory of this will always be there but the terrible pain will not :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Addie- I'm so sorry sweetling. I wish there was something I could say to make this better for you. :cry: :hugs:
> 
> Luna- mental/emotional breakdown love.

Molly..y'ok sweetie?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I've sent DH to the shops with a list of everything we need for the week. He's shocked. i do the shopping and he has NO CLUE what a household of 5 goes through in a week. I've planned dinners that can all be cooked before DH comes home or at least partially prepared so it won't take him long. Also sent him in with our decoder. One of the buttons isn't working so all the rugby is in Afrikaans :wacko:
> 
> Nauseous today :happydance:
> 
> It's such a beautifully sunny day...sun coming in through the skylight and the windows...
> Going to watch some Big Bang Theory on my laptop and not think about the beautiful day outside :thumbup:

See Trin..even when you are completely out of action you're still taking care of everyone! SUPER TRIN!!!!!! :happydance: By the way..what is a decoder for? :shrug:

:happydance: for pukeyness :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Someone was asking a while ago about being Rh negative and Anti-D etc and I explained it vaguely. This explains it better

You Your Baby And THe RhD Factor

Ive typed this because i thought it would explain to mothers about the Rhesus Negative as ive had it but never really understood until i read this leaflet 

A Rhesus Negative Red Blood Cell is just the blood cell

A Rhesus Postive Red Blood Cell has proteins covering it

MOTHERS AND BABIES

sometime during pregnancy a small amount of the baby's blood crosses over into the mothers blood stream. There are a number of ways by which this can happen including normal delivery and c-section or when an amniocentisis is undertaken.

This is quite unusual and causes no harm because the mothers immune system recognises the baby's blood being different from her own and quickly cleans it out of her system.

To do this, the mothers immune system produces special proteins called antibodies. These attach themselves to the baby's red blood cells which are in her blood stream and destroy them. This immune response occurs in a similar way when any microbe or foreign body enters the circulation.

From then on .the immune system remebers that it has been in contact with the baby's red blood cells. So if the same situation occurs again the mothers immune system will be ready to act swiftly and eliminate them.

However, when a mother is a Rhesus Negative and is carrying a baby that is Rhesus Positive there is a small chance that a problem may arise. 

Reasons why baby's blood can cross over into the mothers blood stream :
Amniocentisis
CVS
Injury to the abdomen
Vaginal bleeding during pregnancy
Miscarriage
Termination
Child Birth 
C Section

GIVING BIRTH 

A Rhesus Negative mother gives birth to a healthy Rhesus Positive baby, During birth the baby blood crosses over into the mothers bloodstream
the mothers immune system gradually responds a destroys the positive blood.

From now the mothers blood will always remember the positive blood cells

Suppose the mother came pregnant with her second child who again is rhesus positive. There is a real risk that the RhD factor anitibodies from the mother can cross the placenta and enter the baby's blood stream.

These antibodies which were produced in the first place to protect the mother, now have the ooposite effect on the baby. They can damage the babys red blood cells. If this were to happen , the bay can suffer a number of life threatening conditions, collectively knows as HDN = Haemolytic Disease of the Newborn.

PROTECTION FOR THE BABY 

During pregnancy
When a Rhesus Negative mother is pregnant the hospital can inject a small amount of ready made antibodies at 28 wks and 34 wks of pregnancy.Then if any of the blood has entered the mother circulation during pregnancy the injected antibodies are there to remove the positive blood cells immediately. The injection is known by medical staff as Anti-D Anti-D Immunoglobulin is made from a part of the blood called plasma that is collected from donors. The production of anti-d is very strictly controlled to ensure that the chance of a known virus being passed from a donor to the person receiving the anti-d is very low it has been estimated to be 1in 10,000 billion doses

After Childbrith
Hospital will test the baby's blood after birth. If the baby is found to be positive and the mother is negative the mother will be given a dose of anti-djust incase any of the baby's blood had crossed over into her bloodstream just before birth. The injection will removed any of the positive red blood cells. If the mother who has had any of these injections of anti-d gets pregnant again there will be no danger to her baby since her own immune system has not produced anti-d antibodies which might cross over and harm her unborn baby.

Incidents During Pregnancy 
Sometimes a rhesus negative pregnant woman may need to be given anti-d if there has been an incident during the pregnancy that may have caused a small bleed from the unborn baby into the mothers circulation e.g seat belt injury or vaginal bleeding. It is important that the mother reports any such incident to her midwife as soon as it happens


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Morning Turtles! :hi:
> 
> How are we all? And how are all varieties of fruit today? :haha:
> 
> Ok so I have a quick pic I need advice on...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/8a2cd7b2.jpg
> 
> So here's the thing...
> 
> Yesterday i was on CD 11...Whenever I use the pink dye opk's on CD 11 I have never gotten a line that dark before! Now is it because blue dye is obviously darker and so it would show more of a line? Or could I actually be close to my smiley face? As I O'd 2 days earlier last cycle so I'm guessing it's possible? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> Xxx

:hi: Moomin,

I'm no expert on these I'm afraid but it does look good for the next couple of days :thumbup:

How are you petal? :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I've sent DH to the shops with a list of everything we need for the week. He's shocked. i do the shopping and he has NO CLUE what a household of 5 goes through in a week. I've planned dinners that can all be cooked before DH comes home or at least partially prepared so it won't take him long. Also sent him in with our decoder. One of the buttons isn't working so all the rugby is in Afrikaans :wacko:
> 
> Nauseous today :happydance:
> 
> It's such a beautifully sunny day...sun coming in through the skylight and the windows...
> Going to watch some Big Bang Theory on my laptop and not think about the beautiful day outside :thumbup:
> 
> See Trin..even when you are completely out of action you're still taking care of everyone! SUPER TRIN!!!!!! :happydance: By the way..what is a decoder for? :shrug:
> 
> :happydance: for pukeyness :haha:Click to expand...

It's for Mnet - our one paid-for channel because our national broadcaster SABC sucks. We don't have satellite because I can't justify the expense - we all spend far too much time watching tv as it is...and we have a crappy tv that satellite would just be wasted on :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hollymonkeybridalpants !

U look amazing xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Here's that can you ordered... hope it does the trick. :haha:

Thanks Molly...I'm gonna open this can of whoop-ass on all the bad stuff that keeps happening to our lovely turtle clan.... life just deserves it sometimes! :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Nice to see Miss Zoie and Babyhopes back:hugs: Hellooo!:wave:
> 
> I'm off out in a short while, my ex is taking me to lunch:haha:
> 
> I took some pics of my wedding attire this morning, they're crappy coz I've got the camera in my hand all the time but they'll give an idea...maybe they'll entertain you! I did a goofy toe pointing and holding skirt out one especially for you Turtles:haha: I have Holly's brick trolley at my feet in most of the shots. One shot is of my coat for if it's freezing...
> I'll have to spin round at some point in the day because it's one of those spinny dresses:headspin: And hair and makeup not present in these shots, just put my hair up roughly to get an idea

OH MY WORD! You are absolutely gorgeous. Every inch Audrey Hepburn. So classy with oodles of Parisian chic. This pasty, rather chubby and less than chic Scottish lass salutes you. :thumbup:

PS LO is also absolutely gorgeous as always :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd liven things up a bit and show off some cuties! The cuteness might overload some, so I put the pictures in spoilers :haha:
> 
> Here's the kitten I got for my mom for Christmas: :awww:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5457053174_7c9aefa7a0.jpg
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5456444805_7445e3e502.jpg
> 
> Here's a couple pictures from DH and my wedding:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3305/4618365213_baf8a6d891.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4618977824_ca775bdde1.jpg
> (me and my mom and dad)
> 
> And a picture of DH and our girl doggie 'Luna' (and me holding her head up! I'm not choking her! And you can kinda see my pretty ring :winkwink: ) :
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5215/5456445701_f77aa311ea.jpg
> 
> 
> wow u look gorgeous! ur dh isnt too bad either :haha:
> 
> these are my wed pics:)
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4384/45190041.png
> https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4929/90062264.png
> https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/704/24315857.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: babyhopes

Nice to see you back. How are you?


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> :hi: babyhopes
> 
> Nice to see you back. How are you?

feeling much better not sure when i ov but i feel pregnant :shrug:
ill test in 3wks if af not here :)
how are u?


----------



## kit_cat

Beautiful wedding pics of yours too Clare! :cloud9: You looked amazing.


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: babyhopes
> 
> Nice to see you back. How are you?
> 
> feeling much better not sure when i ov but i feel pregnant :shrug:
> ill test in 3wks if af not here :)
> how are u?Click to expand...

Ooo, well I shall wait and see with optimism! I'm sure you know already but it's not unusual to fall pregnant really quickly after m/c. It's exactly what happened to me. I wish you luck :thumbup:

I'm great thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I finally got my laptop to talk to my phone! Here is 7 week bump (/bloat) and the scan
 



Attached Files:







DSC00073.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8









DSC00083.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: babyhopes
> 
> Nice to see you back. How are you?
> 
> feeling much better not sure when i ov but i feel pregnant :shrug:
> ill test in 3wks if af not here :)
> how are u?Click to expand...

Beautiful wedding pics :thumbup:
What does your tattoo say?


----------



## kit_cat

Awww :awww: Trin...what a cute little bump you have :cloud9:

:hi: little beanie...stay nice and cosy where you are :awww:


----------



## addie25

Good Morning All. Thank you for your support and sorry I have not been on. I have been to worried waiting for the news. My DH came home 2 hours early and I just saw it in his ace that he was crying and I broke down screaming and he said he will never forget that day and I am sad I created such a bad memory in his head. Everyone is trying to help but nothing does. Offering us trips and going to a spa to relax wont change the fact that I wont have my baby this summer. I just hoe to god I get pregnant quick. I am not a strong person and will be crushed if It takes a long time ater this. I go see the doctor Monday to talk and I will ask him how soon after I can do IVF. My regular doctor said one cycle but it depends on my mental state as well so I better cheer up quick. My job is a horrible place and gave me such issues when I took off for the CVS procedure well I do not care. I am taking a good 3 weeks off to get this over with and get back my mental state. I cant stop crying and I just want to feel better but the surgery didn't even happen yet and I dont know how I will be mentally after. Does anyone know the success of IVF?

How is everyone else doing any new developments?


----------



## TrinityMom

:flower:Dedicated to all my turtle friends:flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVQxSFG-ahk&feature=related


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Good Morning All. Thank you for your support and sorry I have not been on. I have been to worried waiting for the news. My DH came home 2 hours early and I just saw it in his ace that he was crying and I broke down screaming and he said he will never forget that day and I am sad I created such a bad memory in his head. Everyone is trying to help but nothing does. Offering us trips and going to a spa to relax wont change the fact that I wont have my baby this summer. I just hoe to god I get pregnant quick. I am not a strong person and will be crushed if It takes a long time ater this. I go see the doctor Monday to talk and I will ask him how soon after I can do IVF. My regular doctor said one cycle but it depends on my mental state as well so I better cheer up quick. My job is a horrible place and gave me such issues when I took off for the CVS procedure well I do not care. I am taking a good 3 weeks off to get this over with and get back my mental state. I cant stop crying and I just want to feel better but the surgery didn't even happen yet and I dont know how I will be mentally after. Does anyone know the success of IVF?
> 
> How is everyone else doing any new developments?

Bored on bedrest but otherwise ok.

People mean well, and I think they don't know what to say and so they try do stuff to make it better. It doesn't help tho :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Good Morning All. Thank you for your support and sorry I have not been on. I have been to worried waiting for the news. My DH came home 2 hours early and I just saw it in his ace that he was crying and I broke down screaming and he said he will never forget that day and I am sad I created such a bad memory in his head. Everyone is trying to help but nothing does. Offering us trips and going to a spa to relax wont change the fact that I wont have my baby this summer. I just hoe to god I get pregnant quick. I am not a strong person and will be crushed if It takes a long time ater this. I go see the doctor Monday to talk and I will ask him how soon after I can do IVF. My regular doctor said one cycle but it depends on my mental state as well so I better cheer up quick. My job is a horrible place and gave me such issues when I took off for the CVS procedure well I do not care. I am taking a good 3 weeks off to get this over with and get back my mental state. I cant stop crying and I just want to feel better but the surgery didn't even happen yet and I dont know how I will be mentally after. Does anyone know the success of IVF?
> 
> How is everyone else doing any new developments?

Hey addie....firstly MASSIVE :hugs: for you lovely.

I'm so sorry this has worked out the way it has. Life is just so unfair sometimes. You and OH are much stronger than you know. It's not until you're faced with dealing with something like this that you realise how strong you can be. You will get through this, and although the surgery is hardly something to look forward to, it will in many ways be the start of you being able to move past this awful experience. Remember, this part will hurt like hell but won't last forever. I know it's nothing like your situation, but when I miscarried all I could think about was the bleeding etc being over so I could have closure and move forward. 

Do you absolutely have to return to your job or could you take leave of absence or similar?

As for IVF..I honestly don't know what the success rates are but I do have a friend who has beautiful twin girls as a result of IVF :cloud9:

Take care addie..you know where we are:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Trin why are you on bed rest?

No it does not help. Last week I wanted an I phone but my husband found out I could not get one for 3 months bc I cant upgrade till then unless I wanted to pay 200 extra and now he is demanding that I get one today saying that it is fun and will take my mind off things. He means well but how can a phone get rid of this pain.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning All. Thank you for your support and sorry I have not been on. I have been to worried waiting for the news. My DH came home 2 hours early and I just saw it in his ace that he was crying and I broke down screaming and he said he will never forget that day and I am sad I created such a bad memory in his head. Everyone is trying to help but nothing does. Offering us trips and going to a spa to relax wont change the fact that I wont have my baby this summer. I just hoe to god I get pregnant quick. I am not a strong person and will be crushed if It takes a long time ater this. I go see the doctor Monday to talk and I will ask him how soon after I can do IVF. My regular doctor said one cycle but it depends on my mental state as well so I better cheer up quick. My job is a horrible place and gave me such issues when I took off for the CVS procedure well I do not care. I am taking a good 3 weeks off to get this over with and get back my mental state. I cant stop crying and I just want to feel better but the surgery didn't even happen yet and I dont know how I will be mentally after. Does anyone know the success of IVF?
> 
> How is everyone else doing any new developments?
> 
> Hey addie....firstly MASSIVE :hugs: for you lovely.
> 
> I'm so sorry this has worked out the way it has. Life is just so unfair sometimes. You and OH are much stronger than you know. It's not until you're faced with dealing with something like this that you realise how strong you can be. You will get through this, and although the surgery is hardly something to look forward to, it will in many ways be the start of you being able to move past this awful experience. Remember, this part will hurt like hell but won't last forever. I know it's nothing like your situation, but when I miscarried all I could think about was the bleeding etc being over so I could have closure and move forward.
> 
> Do you absolutely have to return to your job or could you take leave of absence or similar?
> 
> As for IVF..I honestly don't know what the success rates are but I do have a friend who has beautiful twin girls as a result of IVF :cloud9:
> 
> Take care addie..you know where we are:hugs:Click to expand...


How long did it take the bleeding to end??? I have to return but want to take 3 weeks. My students know I am pregnant and it is going to crush me all over again when I tell them the baby isn't here anymore.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Trin why are you on bed rest?
> 
> No it does not help. Last week I wanted an I phone but my husband found out I could not get one for 3 months bc I cant upgrade till then unless I wanted to pay 200 extra and now he is demanding that I get one today saying that it is fun and will take my mind off things. He means well but how can a phone get rid of this pain.

I had some spotting on Wed night and went to the gynae on Thursday. Only saw a gestational sac, nothing else (but it was a quick scan) and it was only measuring 5w1d. So on progesterone and bedrest for 2 weeks

My DH did the same thing - I've been waiting for a BB Torch since November but my service provider doesn't have them yet. He's been making all sorts of convoluted plans to get me one to cheer me up and keep me entertained. very sweet


----------



## kit_cat

I know addie...it's simply because OH doesn't know what else to do for you my love. He wants to do anything to take your pain away but as there is nothing, an Iphone will have to do.....and Trin's right, people don't know what to say or do so they end up doing/saying the wrong thing but their intentions are good. It just doesn't help.


----------



## TrinityMom

I bled for 6 days after my mc but it was much ealier


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin why are you on bed rest?
> 
> No it does not help. Last week I wanted an I phone but my husband found out I could not get one for 3 months bc I cant upgrade till then unless I wanted to pay 200 extra and now he is demanding that I get one today saying that it is fun and will take my mind off things. He means well but how can a phone get rid of this pain.
> 
> I had some spotting on Wed night and went to the gynae on Thursday. Only saw a gestational sac, nothing else (but it was a quick scan) and it was only measuring 5w1d. So on progesterone and bedrest for 2 weeks
> 
> My DH did the same thing - I've been waiting for a BB Torch since November but my service provider doesn't have them yet. He's been making all sorts of convoluted plans to get me one to cheer me up and keep me entertained. very sweetClick to expand...

LOL husbands try their best. Mine says he is very upset about the baby but thinks we will get pregnant fast. He is mostly upset about how much I am hurting and that is what is making him cry. I am trying not 2. I woke up crying at 2am I woke up crying at 7 and i feel bad when I do since it is hurting him to see me like that. He said I need to cry its a good sign that I am not holding anything in. I just dont want to cry in front of my family. My mom started screaming like I did when I called her to tell her the news, I just cant handle that and if they see me cry she will cry again like that.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning All. Thank you for your support and sorry I have not been on. I have been to worried waiting for the news. My DH came home 2 hours early and I just saw it in his ace that he was crying and I broke down screaming and he said he will never forget that day and I am sad I created such a bad memory in his head. Everyone is trying to help but nothing does. Offering us trips and going to a spa to relax wont change the fact that I wont have my baby this summer. I just hoe to god I get pregnant quick. I am not a strong person and will be crushed if It takes a long time ater this. I go see the doctor Monday to talk and I will ask him how soon after I can do IVF. My regular doctor said one cycle but it depends on my mental state as well so I better cheer up quick. My job is a horrible place and gave me such issues when I took off for the CVS procedure well I do not care. I am taking a good 3 weeks off to get this over with and get back my mental state. I cant stop crying and I just want to feel better but the surgery didn't even happen yet and I dont know how I will be mentally after. Does anyone know the success of IVF?
> 
> How is everyone else doing any new developments?
> 
> Hey addie....firstly MASSIVE :hugs: for you lovely.
> 
> I'm so sorry this has worked out the way it has. Life is just so unfair sometimes. You and OH are much stronger than you know. It's not until you're faced with dealing with something like this that you realise how strong you can be. You will get through this, and although the surgery is hardly something to look forward to, it will in many ways be the start of you being able to move past this awful experience. Remember, this part will hurt like hell but won't last forever. I know it's nothing like your situation, but when I miscarried all I could think about was the bleeding etc being over so I could have closure and move forward.
> 
> Do you absolutely have to return to your job or could you take leave of absence or similar?
> 
> As for IVF..I honestly don't know what the success rates are but I do have a friend who has beautiful twin girls as a result of IVF :cloud9:
> 
> Take care addie..you know where we are:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long did it take the bleeding to end??? I have to return but want to take 3 weeks. My students know I am pregnant and it is going to crush me all over again when I tell them the baby isn't here anymore.Click to expand...

For me, from start to finish the bleeding was just over a week BUT I was earlier in pregnancy than you and it was natural (I don't want to mislead you in any way and everyone is different too)

Do you really have to be the one to tell your students about this? What age are they?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> I know addie...it's simply because OH doesn't know what else to do for you my love. He wants to do anything to take your pain away but as there is nothing, an Iphone will have to do.....and Trin's right, people don't know what to say or do so they end up doing/saying the wrong thing but their intentions are good. It just doesn't help.

I know their intentions are good but I just want my baby. I am 13 weeks this was the time to go buy baby clothes and the crib and instead I am getting a D&C. I hope the next pregnancy is enjoyable. I had 5 weeks of this crap waiting to hear if EJ was a carrier. Finding out he is then waiting for this news. I didn't enjoy most of this time. Next time I am telling no one till after I get the CVS at 12 weeks. They say even tho I am doing IVF they still like to do the CVS to be 100 percent sure and that is fine with me bc I wont worry that time for bad news. I will look 4ward to know what the baby is early since cvs can tell.


----------



## addie25

My students are 8 and are so excited about this baby. I am sure the other teachers will let them know. They are smart they will figure it out but I will have to mention something when I go back since they were so excited and will have questions. They know I was waiting to see if baby was sick (that is how I put it) bc I was out for a week. They all said the would cross their fingers. I just hope they are ok while I am gone and keep up with their work.


----------



## addie25

I think I will use these weeks to send out my new book to new agents.I do not like my agent and this will keep my mind busy and hopefully something comes of it.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I know addie...it's simply because OH doesn't know what else to do for you my love. He wants to do anything to take your pain away but as there is nothing, an Iphone will have to do.....and Trin's right, people don't know what to say or do so they end up doing/saying the wrong thing but their intentions are good. It just doesn't help.
> 
> I know their intentions are good but I just want my baby. I am 13 weeks this was the time to go buy baby clothes and the crib and instead I am getting a D&C. I hope the next pregnancy is enjoyable. I had 5 weeks of this crap waiting to hear if EJ was a carrier. Finding out he is then waiting for this news. I didn't enjoy most of this time. Next time I am telling no one till after I get the CVS at 12 weeks. They say even tho I am doing IVF they still like to do the CVS to be 100 percent sure and that is fine with me bc I wont worry that time for bad news. I will look 4ward to know what the baby is early since cvs can tell.Click to expand...

I know doll...most pregnancies are a rollercoaster but that is an understatement in your case. You never really did have any pleasure BUT you are right to think about the future and how different things will be next time :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:
 

> My students are 8 and are so excited about this baby. I am sure the other teachers will let them know. They are smart they will figure it out but I will have to mention something when I go back since they were so excited and will have questions. They know I was waiting to see if baby was sick (that is how I put it) bc I was out for a week. They all said the would cross their fingers. I just hope they are ok while I am gone and keep up with their work.

They'll be fine addie..don't worry about them. Concentrate on yourself.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i was nearly 7wks.MC and bled for 6 days.MC on a weds night and txt boss took thurs fri and went back monday,big mistake i was so delicate,i should have not returned to bleeding stopped as i felt the emotional pain eased only when physical pain and bleeding stopped.only u can decide when to go back to work.if id still be at home i would have thought about it everyminute.works been distration for me.sorry again hun :hugs:
And partners dont know how to handle it my dh was cold and didnt talk about it,i still catch him crying in a room and makes out he wasnt:hugs: they just try be strong for us xx
Obviously ur circumstances are completly different to mine so i cant imagine how u feel :hugs:just be kind to urself and have lots of cuddles with ur dh xx


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> i was nearly 7wks.MC and bled for 6 days.MC on a weds night and txt boss took thurs fri and went back monday,big mistake i was so delicate,i should have not returned to bleeding stopped as i felt the emotional pain eased only when physical pain and bleeding stopped.only u can decide when to go back to work.if id still be at home i would have thought about it everyminute.works been distration for me.sorry again hun :hugs:
> And partners dont know how to handle it my dh was cold and didnt talk about it,i still catch him crying in a room and makes out he wasnt:hugs: they just try be strong for us xx
> Obviously ur circumstances are completly different to mine so i cant imagine how u feel :hugs:just be kind to urself and have lots of cuddles with ur dh xx

My DH cried for a long time yesterday and that helped me snap out of it a bit bc I wanted to take care of him but then I could not hold it together. My job does not distract me. They are horrible people there. My boss didn't even ask if I was ok after the CVS she just came in my room he day after I came back and started to judge everything I was doing. I do not know how to go out on medical. I guess my doctor will know how to do this.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh Addie, I am sitting here in tears for you. I know nothing can help right now, but you have all of us wrapping our arms around you and DH via our our thread.

My sister had to end her first pregnancy at 16 weeks because the baby had triploidy - 3 sets of every chromasome rather than 2. It was awful for them, but once the procedure was out of the way, they did feel a lot stronger mentally and could focus on "what to do next". That was in May 2008 and next cycle she fell pregnant with my beautiful nephew, now almost 2 years and the love of our lives. You'll be very well looked after by the medical staff, they'll take good care of you and we are all sending you our love.

I know it doesn't seem like it now, because the first and worst hurdle isn't out of the way, but in about 10 days time a trip to a spa and a new iPhone might just help to distract you.


----------



## babyhopes2010

hun:hugs: ur doc will sign u off and ur work are not allowed to treat ubad regarding pregnancy related matter xxx


----------



## Sarachka

BABYHOPES Lovely to see you back. What does your tattoo say?

HOLLY I pretty much have to hate you because you're so perfect. I hope you don't mind. Can I ask a maybe too personal question. You have a lovely figure, and I know you do LOADS of activity and sport. Do you think you'd be so thin naturally if you didn't do all your sports? Or still thin but not quite as much? Just wondering because I wonder about these kinda things.

JAYNOCHKA oooh love the scarf, you are so talented! 

KITTY yooo hoo! Hello, how are you this lovely Saturday? It's pretty miserable here in Peterboring, how is MK?

LUNA awww you and DH are such a beautiful couple, your babies will be beeeeeyooootiful.

Guten Morgen to all the other lovely turtles!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Oh Addie, I am sitting here in tears for you. I know nothing can help right now, but you have all of us wrapping our arms around you and DH via our our thread.
> 
> My sister had to end her first pregnancy at 16 weeks because the baby had triploidy - 3 sets of every chromasome rather than 2. It was awful for them, but once the procedure was out of the way, they did feel a lot stronger mentally and could focus on "what to do next". That was in May 2008 and next cycle she fell pregnant with my beautiful nephew, now almost 2 years and the love of our lives. You'll be very well looked after by the medical staff, they'll take good care of you and we are all sending you our love.
> 
> I know it doesn't seem like it now, because the first and worst hurdle isn't out of the way, but in about 10 days time a trip to a spa and a new iPhone might just help to distract you.

Thank you for sharing this story. It actually did help me. :flower: I hope we get pregnant soon after and I am sure in a couple of weeks I will be excited to think about IVF. My DH wants twins now lol. He had an older brother. His mom lost that baby at 6 months pregnant. My DH would not be here if that did not happen so maybe things happen for a reason and the next baby or twins as DH says is what we were supposed to have. I will still miss this baby and still am very upset.


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> hun:hugs: ur doc will sign u off and ur work are not allowed to treat ubad regarding pregnancy related matter xxx

LOL You would think they cant treat you bad but my job does so many illegal things its crazy. They have saw many law suits on their hands and they will have one more if they try and take my pay again or fire me for this.


----------



## new mummy2010

:dust::dust::dust:Hello my lovely gorgeous turtles :hugs::kiss:well i have had a hell of a lot to catch up on!! I did post first thing but lappy has been a bugger lately so don't think it actually posted so here's to my mammoth catch up post :thumbup:






LunaLady said:


> Thought I'd liven things up a bit and show off some cuties! The cuteness might overload some, so I put the pictures in spoilers :haha:
> 
> Here's the kitten I got for my mom for Christmas: :awww:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5457053174_7c9aefa7a0.jpg
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5456444805_7445e3e502.jpg
> 
> Here's a couple pictures from DH and my wedding:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3305/4618365213_baf8a6d891.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4618977824_ca775bdde1.jpg
> (me and my mom and dad)
> 
> And a picture of DH and our girl doggie 'Luna' (and me holding her head up! I'm not choking her! And you can kinda see my pretty ring :winkwink: ) :
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5215/5456445701_f77aa311ea.jpg

Luna your are so pretty i totally agree you will have gorgeous :baby:'s you and DH ,your wedding dress, ring & pictures are:cloud9:very jelous i want,want want to get married:brat::brat::wedding:but i guess you cant have it all :nope:



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> I promised pictures of my aunt's cat the other day because she is funny and my OH thought she was dead :haha:
> 
> I have also finished the scarf wanna see? i don't care I am uploading anyway I am so proud of it...


Hello:hi:Jaynie babes wow you clever girly look at that scarf you talented lil turt you:thumbup:!! What breed is your aunt's cat? She looks very fluffy like my sisters pedigree one that cant go out and was very expensive :wacko:! When are you back to Adam's parents? Hope youer weekend goes well :hugs:




addie25 said:


> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hug::hug:Addie you are in my thoughts you and your OH like others have said earlier no words nor i phones will ease your pain i just want you to know that we in my household are thinking of you at this sad time and that you will become so much closer and stronger as a couple when you come out the other side of this:kiss::hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> Someone was asking a while ago about being Rh negative and Anti-D etc and I explained it vaguely. This explains it better
> 
> You Your Baby And THe RhD Factor
> 
> Ive typed this because i thought it would explain to mothers about the Rhesus Negative as ive had it but never really understood until i read this leaflet
> 
> A Rhesus Negative Red Blood Cell is just the blood cell
> 
> A Rhesus Postive Red Blood Cell has proteins covering it
> 
> MOTHERS AND BABIES
> 
> sometime during pregnancy a small amount of the baby's blood crosses over into the mothers blood stream. There are a number of ways by which this can happen including normal delivery and c-section or when an amniocentisis is undertaken.
> 
> This is quite unusual and causes no harm because the mothers immune system recognises the baby's blood being different from her own and quickly cleans it out of her system.
> 
> To do this, the mothers immune system produces special proteins called antibodies. These attach themselves to the baby's red blood cells which are in her blood stream and destroy them. This immune response occurs in a similar way when any microbe or foreign body enters the circulation.
> 
> From then on .the immune system remebers that it has been in contact with the baby's red blood cells. So if the same situation occurs again the mothers immune system will be ready to act swiftly and eliminate them.
> 
> However, when a mother is a Rhesus Negative and is carrying a baby that is Rhesus Positive there is a small chance that a problem may arise.
> 
> Reasons why baby's blood can cross over into the mothers blood stream :
> Amniocentisis
> CVS
> Injury to the abdomen
> Vaginal bleeding during pregnancy
> Miscarriage
> Termination
> Child Birth
> C Section
> 
> GIVING BIRTH
> 
> A Rhesus Negative mother gives birth to a healthy Rhesus Positive baby, During birth the baby blood crosses over into the mothers bloodstream
> the mothers immune system gradually responds a destroys the positive blood.
> 
> From now the mothers blood will always remember the positive blood cells
> 
> Suppose the mother came pregnant with her second child who again is rhesus positive. There is a real risk that the RhD factor anitibodies from the mother can cross the placenta and enter the baby's blood stream.
> 
> These antibodies which were produced in the first place to protect the mother, now have the ooposite effect on the baby. They can damage the babys red blood cells. If this were to happen , the bay can suffer a number of life threatening conditions, collectively knows as HDN = Haemolytic Disease of the Newborn.
> 
> PROTECTION FOR THE BABY
> 
> During pregnancy
> When a Rhesus Negative mother is pregnant the hospital can inject a small amount of ready made antibodies at 28 wks and 34 wks of pregnancy.Then if any of the blood has entered the mother circulation during pregnancy the injected antibodies are there to remove the positive blood cells immediately. The injection is known by medical staff as Anti-D Anti-D Immunoglobulin is made from a part of the blood called plasma that is collected from donors. The production of anti-d is very strictly controlled to ensure that the chance of a known virus being passed from a donor to the person receiving the anti-d is very low it has been estimated to be 1in 10,000 billion doses
> 
> After Childbrith
> Hospital will test the baby's blood after birth. If the baby is found to be positive and the mother is negative the mother will be given a dose of anti-djust incase any of the baby's blood had crossed over into her bloodstream just before birth. The injection will removed any of the positive red blood cells. If the mother who has had any of these injections of anti-d gets pregnant again there will be no danger to her baby since her own immune system has not produced anti-d antibodies which might cross over and harm her unborn baby.
> 
> Incidents During Pregnancy
> Sometimes a rhesus negative pregnant woman may need to be given anti-d if there has been an incident during the pregnancy that may have caused a small bleed from the unborn baby into the mothers circulation e.g seat belt injury or vaginal bleeding. It is important that the mother reports any such incident to her midwife as soon as it happens

Hi:hi:Trin that was me and your post was very helpful thankyou muchly i am Rh neg and i have already asked MW about Anti -d we only have one shot now over here at 28 weeks its just a bigger dosage or something :thumbup:your like a wealth of info love it:hugs:!! How are you feeling today? sicky is good yes? I hope all is well and getting stronger when is your 2weeks up its been forever already and im not on it :dohh:



TrinityMom said:


> I finally got my laptop to talk to my phone! Here is 7 week bump (/bloat) and the scan

Aw:awww:What a dinky bumpty :thumbup:is that one of your boys i spy in the background lol? And your ickle beany there :thumbup:

Bethany lovely pictures :thumbup:i too hate you now like Sarachka (jokeing)all slim and toned and ladyish jeleous:muaha:love the coat especially and you look stunning :happydance:DH will be on:cloud9: 


Hi:hi:Babyhopes welcome back:hug:we missed you hope your doing well and like Kit says you can catch real quick again after a loss so fx and:dust::dust:for you my lovely

Hi:hi:sarachka how are you this fine saturday? How long would it take me from cheshire to get to kiddiecare do you know? I went to mamas&papas factory outlet today was on:cloud9:but want to come there badly!!

:hi:Kit hope you are fine?,:hi:Molly hope your well to and not still breaking down in anyway?:hi:April whats your due date sweets?:hi:Ginge how are you lovely?:hi:Moomin that looks raedy for a O:)soon!! and :hi:to everyone else:hugs: 

ps... Clare you also look stunning in your wedding dress and look on:cloud9:with DH:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi newmummy :hi:
Yes. that's Tarquin on the (terrible) dressing room floor :haha: He'd been choosing my shoes


----------



## TrinityMom

Oldest DS just gave me a massage :cloud9: so sweet


----------



## emandi

Hello my dear turtles :flower:.
What a sad day, your news Addie hit me really hard. So sorry my love :hugs:.
It's lovely to see you back Babyhopes :flower:. Missed you :hugs:.
Trinity, must be so hard for you staying in bed all the time. You are always so active. But it's nice to have you here more often :flower:.
Bethany, you are one stunning bride!!! You look amazing! DH must be proud and I bet on you wedding day he will be proud at least twice as much. :winkwink:
Newmummy, Sarachka, Crunchie, Rachel, Moomin, Luna, Ginge, mummyApril, Kit, Lissy, Molly, Newbie, Jaynie (hope I didn't forget anyone :flower:) :hi: and have a lovely day :flower:.

Jaynie and Newbie, docs went fine. Didn't ask for the test because I test in the morning 
with frer and it was bfn. That was 8dpo. BUT next week I have another appointment for blood test to check hormones. 

I am 9dpo today. Last night I had such a terrible dream. I was miscarrying again, went for a scan and it was all confirmed. I felt terribly sad and hopeless :cry:.
I might test tomorrow again. So far no spotting. Just remembered I had a few quite painful stiches undone my bellybutton last night. It sort of woke me up. But not sure if it really happened or just dreamt it :shrug:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> BABYHOPES Lovely to see you back. What does your tattoo say?
> 
> HOLLY I pretty much have to hate you because you're so perfect. I hope you don't mind. Can I ask a maybe too personal question. You have a lovely figure, and I know you do LOADS of activity and sport. Do you think you'd be so thin naturally if you didn't do all your sports? Or still thin but not quite as much? Just wondering because I wonder about these kinda things.
> 
> JAYNOCHKA oooh love the scarf, you are so talented!
> 
> KITTY yooo hoo! Hello, how are you this lovely Saturday? It's pretty miserable here in Peterboring, how is MK?
> 
> LUNA awww you and DH are such a beautiful couple, your babies will be beeeeeyooootiful.
> 
> Guten Morgen to all the other lovely turtles!

Aww that's very kind, in answer to your question as to my shape well we're all skinny in my family, my sister has exactly the same figure as me and the only sport she does is drinking coca cola (original, not zero!) and smoking:haha: She HATES physical exercise!!! So I guess it's genetic:shrug: I've always been the same form since childhood and my weight has never budged, sport or no sport, except when I was pregnant and LOST weight due to my stupid gd diet:fool: And I do sport because I love it, but I am one of those annoying people who can eat what they like and not move if I don't want to and put on no weight. My dh hates me for that, he's always on the scales:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Babyhopes (Clare!) What lovely wedding pics:thumbup: Did you have a church wedding? I ask because you have a veil and all. My dream wedding dress would be a long one with a veil like yours but since I'm getting hitched in the Town Hall over the road with just my mum and dad, bro and sis and MIL and our 2 witnesses I thought it might be a bit over the top! And I paid £25 for my dress last summer and can't resist a bargain when I see one:haha: But it must have felt really special doing the lifting up the veil and kissing the bride bit!

OMG! I've just realised I should research what they say at French weddings:shock: My French is ok but with the nerves of the moment I don't want to be saying 'excuse me can you repeat that please' everytime I have a phrase to repeat:dohh::dohh::dohh: How silly of me to forget it's in French:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I bled for 6 days after my mc but it was much ealier

That reassures me since mine still seems to be going strong at 4/5 days, I was wondering what was 'normal' earlier on today


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hi newmummy :hi:
> Yes. that's Tarquin on the (terrible) dressing room floor :haha: He'd been choosing my shoes

Aw yes i forgot you said he does that bless Tarquin:thumbup:.........but why do you need shoes on bed rest are you been a sneakynaughtyTrinity again getting up:haha:

Tis very quiet on here today its always the same weekdays i miss loads cos people can log on at work and i cant:cry:takes me bloody ages to catch up then and at weekends all the time in the world and the tumbleweeds are out in force?? Come on girls your saving me from an hour of ironing or such like:nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I bled for 6 days after my mc but it was much ealier
> 
> That reassures me since mine still seems to be going strong at 4/5 days, I was wondering what was 'normal' earlier on todayClick to expand...

Mine was well over a week started on a friday and was still going the weekend after :shrug: maybe i is a weird turtle im going to bingo tonight whoop whoop :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well I was going to say good morning but it doesn't seem such a good one now I've seen Addie's message.
> 
> I hope you're doing ok Trin?:flower:
> 
> I'm off for a proper catch up and wipe my eyes. Jesus, shit _really_ does happen doesn't it?
> 
> I was thinking that. As a group, we have some really hectic stuff going on :cry:
> 
> I'm ok. My back is getting really sore with all this lying around. On the plus side, this GD diet is really working :thumbup: I anticipate that when I have my glucose challenge tests done I will be a-okayClick to expand...

Yes this thread has known jollier days:shrug: 

You know when the gd diet is working when you start feeling vaguely peckish all the time:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I bled for 6 days after my mc but it was much ealier
> 
> That reassures me since mine still seems to be going strong at 4/5 days, I was wondering what was 'normal' earlier on todayClick to expand...
> 
> Mine was well over a week started on a friday and was still going the weekend after :shrug: maybe i is a weird turtle im going to bingo tonight whoop whoop :happydance:Click to expand...

My niece yurned 18 last yr and as her night out she went to Bingo with my mum and sis, they go all the time now, they thought it was great and have promised to take me next time I'm over:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think emandi goes to Bingo too newmummy. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/bingo.gif Although I'm not sure, I may have dreamt that:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey y'all. What are we all doing?

I'm hanging out at mum's where I'm able to revert to a 15 yr old spoil brat and have her wait on me hand and foot, instead of me doing that for OH. He's in my bad books a bit today, not that I'll tell him. Heaven forbid. He told me last night he'd spend the day with me but has gone out AND borrowed money from me. So I'm alone and poor. So I'll just hang out with mum and dad and tatiana my cat at mum's. I think I'll let mum order me a take away. What shall I have?


----------



## new mummy2010

We used to go all the time and it is fun but i get a bit nervous when i have to shout out for a line or house (hope i get one tonight!!!) but had some good practise at OH's dad's in Spain in summer we went alot there too in different bars he knows good prize money too !!
UMMMMm takeaway droollllllllll we had chinese (well i say we me & Reece did )OH had indian awkward!! last night im into chinese at the mo well always have been really , and pizza hut nom nom !!!
Bethany bet your excited to see DH again tomorrow and the big footed boys lol !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> We used to go all the time and it is fun but i get a bit nervous when i have to shout out for a line or house (hope i get one tonight!!!) but had some good practise at OH's dad's in Spain in summer we went alot there too in different bars he knows good prize money too !!
> UMMMMm takeaway droollllllllll we had chinese (well i say we me & Reece did )OH had indian awkward!! last night im into chinese at the mo well always have been really , and pizza hut nom nom !!!
> Bethany bet your excited to see DH again tomorrow and the big footed boys lol !!

Actually the big feet have changed their train and are coming back tonight, fotunately dh warned me so I've had time to rush round and tidy up a bit:blush: OMG I _am_ that 1950's housewife aren't I?! I will be gay and a little lively for him when he comes in too, if I'm not asleep that is:haha: 

*
Sarachka* I had Japanese for lunch so I'd be inclined to have Indian myself tonight, for the flavour difference:flower: But then you didn't have Japanese for lunch I guess:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I think I'm going to go with Chinese.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I think I'm going to go with Chinese.

If I hadn't had Japanese for lunch I'd have gone for Chinese too. I had some ribs in sweet sauce and rice which was slightly Chinese in vibe. Hollinka ate 3 massive meatballs:munch: _After_ her baby mush!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My plan for this evening;

Dinner bath bed LO

Quick tidy up of kitchen and do laundry and bins

TV/BnB with glass of wine and crochet squares

After 6 crochet squares I'm allowed to knit a tension square for LO's spring jumper

Begin LO's spring jumper unless :sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi newmummy :hi:
> Yes. that's Tarquin on the (terrible) dressing room floor :haha: He'd been choosing my shoes
> 
> Aw yes i forgot you said he does that bless Tarquin:thumbup:.........but why do you need shoes on bed rest are you been a sneakynaughtyTrinity again getting up:haha:
> 
> Tis very quiet on here today its always the same weekdays i miss loads cos people can log on at work and i cant:cry:takes me bloody ages to catch up then and at weekends all the time in the world and the tumbleweeds are out in force?? Come on girls your saving me from an hour of ironing or such like:nope:Click to expand...

No I wasn't being naughty. That was the morning I went for my scan. No shoes or underwear for me :thumbup: got to look on the bright side :haha:

DH got his car stuck in the driveway and asked me to come drive it out while he bounced it up and down and pushed it (it went off the track thingies) and was really annoyed when I said no. He said later he only asked because it was an emergency. I pointed at my belly and said this whole situation is an emergency!:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes this thread has known jollier days:shrug:
> 
> You know when the gd diet is working when you start feeling vaguely peckish all the time:haha:

 I went to bed hungry last night :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My plan for this evening;
> 
> Dinner bath bed LO
> 
> Quick tidy up of kitchen and do laundry and bins
> 
> TV/BnB with glass of wine and crochet squares
> 
> After 6 crochet squares I'm allowed to knit a tension square for LO's spring jumper
> 
> Begin LO's spring jumper unless :sleep:

very 50's housewife :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm fine now... all the little stressors in my life had managed to find a little chink in my armour of cool and composed and shattered me. I was left unable to cope with even the smallest of things for a while. My OH was here (thankfully) and of course, likes to joke with the kids, "Nope, we are leaving mommy alone right now... she's unavailable at the moment." :haha: 

Holly- My word woman! You are fit and gorgeous enough to give me a complex! I love all of your wedding attire. Dress is flowy and elegant. Shoes are simple, elegant, and classy. And your coat?! GORGEOUS.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> We used to go all the time and it is fun but i get a bit nervous when i have to shout out for a line or house (hope i get one tonight!!!) but had some good practise at OH's dad's in Spain in summer we went alot there too in different bars he knows good prize money too !!
> UMMMMm takeaway droollllllllll we had chinese (well i say we me & Reece did )OH had indian awkward!! last night im into chinese at the mo well always have been really , and pizza hut nom nom !!!
> Bethany bet your excited to see DH again tomorrow and the big footed boys lol !!
> 
> Actually the big feet have changed their train and are coming back tonight, fotunately dh warned me so I've had time to rush round and tidy up a bit:blush: OMG I _am_ that 1950's housewife aren't I?! I will be gay and a little lively for him when he comes in too, if I'm not asleep that is:haha:
> 
> *
> Sarachka* I had Japanese for lunch so I'd be inclined to have Indian myself tonight, for the flavour difference:flower: But then you didn't have Japanese for lunch I guess:shrug:Click to expand...

:happydance:for OH return early!!! Enjoy your vino and knitting sweet:kiss:

Im off to get ready for bingo now love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- Beautiful wedding pics lovey. :cloud9:

Oh Addie- you are breaking my heart doll. :hugs: I really hope you and your OH find the strength to get through this. As another turtle said, we are here for you as you need us.

Trin- baby bump/bloat! :awww: Little bean... stick and grow!


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- When I miscarried the twins... it was medically induced because one was ectopic and I was an estimated 6 weeks along (had to estimate because I fell while on the Mirena and didn't get my periods anymore). In any case, it took over 3 weeks to stop bleeding. 

As for the Iphone love... let it happen. It will not take away the pain but you should allow yourself and others to treat you to nice things. (As long as you feel comfortable of course.) Don't be afraid to spoil yourself.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I'm fine now... all the little stressors in my life had managed to find a little chink in my armour of cool and composed and shattered me. I was left unable to cope with even the smallest of things for a while. My OH was here (thankfully) and of course, likes to joke with the kids, "Nope, we are leaving mommy alone right now... she's unavailable at the moment." :haha:
> 
> Holly- My word woman! You are fit and gorgeous enough to give me a complex! I love all of your wedding attire. Dress is flowy and elegant. Shoes are simple, elegant, and classy. And your coat?! GORGEOUS.

I'm glad you're back up to fighting weight again Molly...that can't have been much fun for you :nope: Hope you're smiling again m'love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- Your birthday is coming up love... any plans?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> We used to go all the time and it is fun but i get a bit nervous when i have to shout out for a line or house (hope i get one tonight!!!) but had some good practise at OH's dad's in Spain in summer we went alot there too in different bars he knows good prize money too !!
> UMMMMm takeaway droollllllllll we had chinese (well i say we me & Reece did )OH had indian awkward!! last night im into chinese at the mo well always have been really , and pizza hut nom nom !!!
> Bethany bet your excited to see DH again tomorrow and the big footed boys lol !!
> 
> Actually the big feet have changed their train and are coming back tonight, fotunately dh warned me so I've had time to rush round and tidy up a bit:blush: OMG I _am_ that 1950's housewife aren't I?! I will be gay and a little lively for him when he comes in too, if I'm not asleep that is:haha:
> 
> *
> Sarachka* I had Japanese for lunch so I'd be inclined to have Indian myself tonight, for the flavour difference:flower: But then you didn't have Japanese for lunch I guess:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:for OH return early!!! Enjoy your vino and knitting sweet:kiss:
> 
> Im off to get ready for bingo now love to you all :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi newmummy and bye newmummy :haha:

I've missed you I think but enjoy your night m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...I hope you enjoyed your lunch date with ex-OH :winkwink: Japanese sounds yummo :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

So, I'm just back in from a hard afternoon shopping...no kidding, my feet hurt! I did get some more maternity clothes/bras which I really do need now :happydance: 

OH spent the day upstairs preparing for the decorating to start i.e. lifting carpets, filling in holes, dismantling beds etc etc. He's worked like a trojan so I'm about to make us dinner. I went to M&S and got him a beef casserole, me a cauliflower/cheese bake and we will both have mash and carrot/swede to accompany. :munch: There's some cherry/berry cobbler for after if we have room. Ooer...this won't do my waistline much good will it? :blush:

Sarachka..enjoy Chinese at mums, and everyone else, hope you have a yummy dinner :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Nice to see Miss Zoie and Babyhopes back:hugs: Hellooo!:wave:
> 
> I'm off out in a short while, my ex is taking me to lunch:haha:
> 
> I took some pics of my wedding attire this morning, they're crappy coz I've got the camera in my hand all the time but they'll give an idea...maybe they'll entertain you! I did a goofy toe pointing and holding skirt out one especially for you Turtles:haha: I have Holly's brick trolley at my feet in most of the shots. One shot is of my coat for if it's freezing...
> I'll have to spin round at some point in the day because it's one of those spinny dresses:headspin: And hair and makeup not present in these shots, just put my hair up roughly to get an idea
> 
> OH MY WORD! You are absolutely gorgeous. Every inch Audrey Hepburn. So classy with oodles of Parisian chic. This pasty, rather chubby and less than chic Scottish lass salutes you. :thumbup:
> 
> PS LO is also absolutely gorgeous as always :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow! I agree! What a lovely figure! You look so classy and lovely! I absolutely love the whole outfit -the dress, the shoes, the coat... WOW!
And.... what - are you about 23 or 24?! I thought I'd seen you mention being older, but surely I must have dreamed that up....! :thumbup:



babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd liven things up a bit and show off some cuties! The cuteness might overload some, so I put the pictures in spoilers :haha:
> 
> Here's the kitten I got for my mom for Christmas: :awww:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5457053174_7c9aefa7a0.jpg
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5456444805_7445e3e502.jpg
> 
> Here's a couple pictures from DH and my wedding:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3305/4618365213_baf8a6d891.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4618977824_ca775bdde1.jpg
> (me and my mom and dad)
> 
> And a picture of DH and our girl doggie 'Luna' (and me holding her head up! I'm not choking her! And you can kinda see my pretty ring :winkwink: ) :
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5215/5456445701_f77aa311ea.jpg
> 
> 
> wow u look gorgeous! ur dh isnt too bad either :haha:
> 
> these are my wed pics:)
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4384/45190041.png
> https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4929/90062264.png
> https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/704/24315857.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...

Thank you!! Your wedding looks very elegant! You look stunning :)



addie25 said:


> Good Morning All. Thank you for your support and sorry I have not been on. I have been to worried waiting for the news. My DH came home 2 hours early and I just saw it in his ace that he was crying and I broke down screaming and he said he will never forget that day and I am sad I created such a bad memory in his head. Everyone is trying to help but nothing does. Offering us trips and going to a spa to relax wont change the fact that I wont have my baby this summer. I just hoe to god I get pregnant quick. I am not a strong person and will be crushed if It takes a long time ater this. I go see the doctor Monday to talk and I will ask him how soon after I can do IVF. My regular doctor said one cycle but it depends on my mental state as well so I better cheer up quick. My job is a horrible place and gave me such issues when I took off for the CVS procedure well I do not care. I am taking a good 3 weeks off to get this over with and get back my mental state. I cant stop crying and I just want to feel better but the surgery didn't even happen yet and I dont know how I will be mentally after. Does anyone know the success of IVF?
> 
> How is everyone else doing any new developments?

More :hugs: for you, Addie dear. Do keep yourself first right now. Take the time off. Your work will just have to accept that you need some time. Do that spa day, get a couples massage, get the phone you want. Really pamper yourself. It might not help your emotional pain, but it just might help you to at least have a bit of relaxation. I'm a massage therapist, so I know how powerful a tool at fighting stress it can be :)



new mummy2010 said:


> Luna your are so pretty i totally agree you will have gorgeous :baby:'s you and DH ,your wedding dress, ring & pictures are:cloud9:very jelous i want,want want to get married:brat::brat::wedding:but i guess you cant have it all :nope:

Thank you dearling! :) I hope we have some cute kids! But, likely I'd love ugly ones, too. :haha:



TrinityMom said:


> Oldest DS just gave me a massage :cloud9: so sweet

What a dear!!



Mollykins said:


> Kit- I'm fine now... all the little stressors in my life had managed to find a little chink in my armour of cool and composed and shattered me. I was left unable to cope with even the smallest of things for a while. My OH was here (thankfully) and of course, likes to joke with the kids, "Nope, we are leaving mommy alone right now... she's unavailable at the moment." :haha:

Glad you're feeling better. I hope your stressors stay away and let you bask in your pregnant glory in peace. :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> So, I'm just back in from a hard afternoon shopping...no kidding, my feet hurt! I did get some more maternity clothes/bras which I really do need now :happydance:
> 
> OH spent the day upstairs preparing for the decorating to start i.e. lifting carpets, filling in holes, dismantling beds etc etc. He's worked like a trojan so I'm about to make us dinner. I went to M&S and got him a beef casserole, me a cauliflower/cheese bake and we will both have mash and carrot/swede to accompany. :munch: There's some cherry/berry cobbler for after if we have room. Ooer...this won't do my waistline much good will it? :blush:
> 
> Sarachka..enjoy Chinese at mums, and everyone else, hope you have a yummy dinner :thumbup:

Well that's fun! I should hope you need some maternity clothing seems how you've got a CANTALOUPE in your tum! Sheesh! :happydance:

Yay for a lazy Saturday morning... had some delicious indian food last night and boy could I go for that again... I think I'm going to attempt to make some tonight. I could eat indian food all day, everyday. The people in India do it... I could eat it in my India room! Hehe!
Speaking of... I saw THIS on Etsy and surely had to have it for my room. DH rolled his eyes. How could I live without that?!?!?! :haha:

I hope that despite the sadness that seems to be lingering for us all here that we can enjoy a lovely Saturday. The sun is out here in Seattle. Such a rare treat :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Well my baby has cystic fibrosis. We will be ending the pregnancy Wed. They said the baby has the most advanced cystic fibrosis and will not survive long if we kept it. We are very upset and I dont even know what to say.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: addie! We are here for you my dear... I'm so sorry! Life seems so cruel sometimes :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly hello my love!:hugs: Sorry for your wobble but glad to see you seem happier now:thumbup: I think it's the effect of Turtle withdrawal symptoms myself:haha: And what nice things you said about me, it's just horses for courses really though, I'll never be a voluptuous blonde:nope:

I just had 40mins on the phone with my extremely talkative MIL:telephone: It wasn't on my 'plan' for this evening, but hey, what can you do?:shrug: She was all excited because her wedding invitation arrived in the post today:happydance:And I'm going to the Paris Agricultural Exhibition with Holly next week, my MIL's got a free ticket for me:wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

MoominMumma said:


> Morning Turtles! :hi:
> 
> How are we all? And how are all varieties of fruit today? :haha:
> 
> Ok so I have a quick pic I need advice on...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/8a2cd7b2.jpg
> 
> So here's the thing...
> 
> Yesterday i was on CD 11...Whenever I use the pink dye opk's on CD 11 I have never gotten a line that dark before! Now is it because blue dye is obviously darker and so it would show more of a line? Or could I actually be close to my smiley face? As I O'd 2 days earlier last cycle so I'm guessing it's possible? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> Xxx

moomin dem da sticks for the cbfm :shrug: 

I gather someone has already told you this and hollyscientisthpt/opk/cbfmexpert has probably told you where to hold it and which line is which but I am stumped. I let the machine talk to me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...I hope you enjoyed your lunch date with ex-OH :winkwink: Japanese sounds yummo :thumbup:

Thanks it was nice:thumbup: Pi§§ awful weather which I had a 45min walk home in because missed the bus but apart from that, lovely. Holly thought it was a veritable party:dance: And afterwards I took her to have her feet measured since I was worried she may have outgrown her boots, but no, still a size 18:awww: I don't know what that translates to in UK sizes but put it this way, *Crunchie* couldn't even get her little toe into a size 18 :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Jaynie:hi: You've put down your knitting then?:haha: I have _raw materials_ for Hollinka's spring jumper:happydance:
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/tricot-2923.gif


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone hope youre all ok xx


----------



## kit_cat

Hello April and little peachy :wave:

How are you tonight?


----------



## TrinityMom

Got caught by _Must Love Dogs_ for about the 8th time....love John Cusack :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh, I love that film too Trin :thumbup: Haven't seen it for ages though.


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, my mom has one of those teapot thingies...the boys play tea parties with all her brass stuff :haha:

Welcome back Molly :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to watch _Where the Wild Things Are_ with DS....see you later (I'll be lying on the couch in the lounge, before you get ideas about me galavanting around)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Had,chicken tikka,korma,pilau rice naan,chips and chicken chaat :munch: yummy! lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to watch _Where the Wild Things Are_ with DS....see you later (I'll be lying on the couch in the lounge, before you get ideas about me galavanting around)

 loved that film :)
My dh is watching astro boy! not to impressed as hes 27 we have no kids therefore no excuse for him to watch it apart from hes a nerd!


----------



## mummyApril

hey Kit not too bad lonely been on my own all day :/ wanted a pizza hut all day and now i dont feel well to eat anything, need to have dinner but dont fancy anything :/ apart from that all good :) how are you? 

Babyhopes that is a funny film tho! lol x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly hello my love!:hugs: Sorry for your wobble but glad to see you seem happier now:thumbup: I think it's the effect of Turtle withdrawal symptoms myself:haha: And what nice things you said about me, it's just horses for courses really though, I'll never be a voluptuous blonde:nope:
> 
> I just had 40mins on the phone with my extremely talkative MIL:telephone: It wasn't on my 'plan' for this evening, but hey, what can you do?:shrug: She was all excited because her wedding invitation arrived in the post today:happydance:And I'm going to the Paris Agricultural Exhibition with Holly next week, my MIL's got a free ticket for me:wohoo:

I won't be a voluptuous blonde either... unless I dye my hair, I mean BLEACH. :shock: I remember you told us your weight once... I turned green. I put on muscle as easy as breathing it seems. :nope: I'll never get a thin, beautiful, reed type form from my bod. Nope nope nope. In fact, you've seen a pic of me so you know I'm not horrible overweight or anything but I weigh 72 kg. :shock:-ing I know. Most people are insanely surprised when I say so. Anyway... enough rambling from me...:blush:

One more ramble... wonderful of your MIL to get you a free ticket to the Exhibition. What a fun outing. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly hello my love!:hugs: Sorry for your wobble but glad to see you seem happier now:thumbup: I think it's the effect of Turtle withdrawal symptoms myself:haha: And what nice things you said about me, it's just horses for courses really though, I'll never be a voluptuous blonde:nope:
> 
> I just had 40mins on the phone with my extremely talkative MIL:telephone: It wasn't on my 'plan' for this evening, but hey, what can you do?:shrug: She was all excited because her wedding invitation arrived in the post today:happydance:And I'm going to the Paris Agricultural Exhibition with Holly next week, my MIL's got a free ticket for me:wohoo:
> 
> I won't be a voluptuous blonde either... unless I dye my hair, I mean BLEACH. :shock: I remember you told us your weight once... I turned green. I put on muscle as easy as breathing it seems. :nope: I'll never get a thin, beautiful, reed type form from my bod. Nope nope nope. In fact, you've seen a pic of me so you know I'm not horrible overweight or anything but I weigh 72 kg. :shock:-ing I know. Most people are insanely surprised when I say so. Anyway... enough rambling from me...:blush:
> 
> One more ramble... wonderful of your MIL to get you a free ticket to the Exhibition. What a fun outing. :thumbup:Click to expand...

i was once a bleach blonde :/ lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to watch _Where the Wild Things Are_ with DS....see you later (I'll be lying on the couch in the lounge, before you get ideas about me galavanting around)

And I thought you were going to jog to the late night cinema séance in the most dangerous part of Joberg and maybe hitch a ride in a juddery cattle truck to get home:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hey Kit not too bad lonely been on my own all day :/ wanted a pizza hut all day and now i dont feel well to eat anything, need to have dinner but dont fancy anything :/ apart from that all good :) how are you?
> 
> Babyhopes that is a funny film tho! lol x

Aww, where is everyone? Sorry you feel dodgy again..I'd hoped you were saying goodbye to the yuckyness :nope:

I'm fine, just had part one of dinner....going to indulge in some dessert soon when it comes out of the oven. As you can see, feeling yucky isn't something I suffer from :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey Kit not too bad lonely been on my own all day :/ wanted a pizza hut all day and now i dont feel well to eat anything, need to have dinner but dont fancy anything :/ apart from that all good :) how are you?
> 
> Babyhopes that is a funny film tho! lol x
> 
> Aww, where is everyone? Sorry you feel dodgy again..I'd hoped you were saying goodbye to the yuckyness :nope:
> 
> I'm fine, just had part one of dinner....going to indulge in some dessert soon when it comes out of the oven. As you can see, feeling yucky isn't something I suffer from :winkwink:Click to expand...

i think it just appears now and again lol, OH is at work and the girls are with my dad :( (they love Grandad) i really want to indulge just nothing i fancy indulging on lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey Kit not too bad lonely been on my own all day :/ wanted a pizza hut all day and now i dont feel well to eat anything, need to have dinner but dont fancy anything :/ apart from that all good :) how are you?
> 
> Babyhopes that is a funny film tho! lol x
> 
> Aww, where is everyone? Sorry you feel dodgy again..I'd hoped you were saying goodbye to the yuckyness :nope:
> 
> I'm fine, just had part one of dinner....going to indulge in some dessert soon when it comes out of the oven. As you can see, feeling yucky isn't something I suffer from :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm here! Crocheting and waiting for the 6 big feet to arrive! I wish they'd drop the laundry off at dh's ex first:rofl: Just managed to catch up this week on the eternal backlog and WHAM, holiday washing will submerge me:dohh:
All those ginormous sweaty ski socks:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey Kit not too bad lonely been on my own all day :/ wanted a pizza hut all day and now i dont feel well to eat anything, need to have dinner but dont fancy anything :/ apart from that all good :) how are you?
> 
> Babyhopes that is a funny film tho! lol x
> 
> Aww, where is everyone? Sorry you feel dodgy again..I'd hoped you were saying goodbye to the yuckyness :nope:
> 
> I'm fine, just had part one of dinner....going to indulge in some dessert soon when it comes out of the oven. As you can see, feeling yucky isn't something I suffer from :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here! Crocheting and waiting for the 6 big feet to arrive! I wish they'd drop the laundry off at dh's ex first:rofl: Just managed to catch up this week on the eternal backlog and WHAM, holiday washing will submerge me:dohh:
> All those ginormous sweaty ski socks:haha:Click to expand...

Oh happy days eh? Holiday washings just make life worth living:wacko: It's like punishment for having a good time...even worse, you didn't even get to have the good time on this occasion :( 

:sick: ginormous sweaty ski socks


----------



## Sarachka

that was a lovely chinese.

now trying to list things on ebay while Alice sits on my arms and gets in my way

I has a question!

How possible is it to have symptoms before implantation? Does the body even know that a fertilized eggy is travelling down your tubes towards your womb?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey Kit not too bad lonely been on my own all day :/ wanted a pizza hut all day and now i dont feel well to eat anything, need to have dinner but dont fancy anything :/ apart from that all good :) how are you?
> 
> Babyhopes that is a funny film tho! lol x
> 
> Aww, where is everyone? Sorry you feel dodgy again..I'd hoped you were saying goodbye to the yuckyness :nope:
> 
> I'm fine, just had part one of dinner....going to indulge in some dessert soon when it comes out of the oven. As you can see, feeling yucky isn't something I suffer from :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here! Crocheting and waiting for the 6 big feet to arrive! I wish they'd drop the laundry off at dh's ex first:rofl: Just managed to catch up this week on the eternal backlog and WHAM, holiday washing will submerge me:dohh:
> All those ginormous sweaty ski socks:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh happy days eh? Holiday washings just make life worth living:wacko: It's like punishment for having a good time...even worse, you didn't even get to have the good time on this occasion :(
> 
> :sick: ginormous sweaty ski socksClick to expand...

I'll just phone his ex tomorrow and tell her that her sons' ginormous sweaty ski socks are back from the mountains, and now that I'm a mother myself I understand the strong instinct to look after one's offspring, so if she'd like to pick the bags of washing up in her swish red mini then she's most welcome:D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> that was a lovely chinese.
> 
> now trying to list things on ebay while Alice sits on my arms and gets in my way
> 
> I has a question!
> 
> How possible is it to have symptoms before implantation? Does the body even know that a fertilized eggy is travelling down your tubes towards your womb?

Very possible I think because the body undergoes signifigant hormonal changes before implantation is achieved. One of my buddies from another thread had an interesting thing about it, see if I can track it down. And I SWEAR the cycle with Holly I fell preggo I had really sore boobs for a week before implantation (estrogen or progesterone caused I guess:shrug:) and this last + cycle angel:) my opks stayed pretty dark and just got darker, so my LH remained high all along. Not sure that LH causes symptoms but just to highlight that I'm sure the whole hormonal balance shifts if there's even a chance of implantation, and that shift happens before implantation actually occurs.

Yours Dr HollyMonkey xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

G'night all. See you tomorrow :kiss:

PS Sara, I pretty much knew from the start with all of mine


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies, I am off to do library day followed by the park and perhaps more, it all depends. I hope you all have a great Friday evening. :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies, I am off to do library day followed by the park and perhaps more, it all depends. I hope you all have a great Friday evening. :kiss:

Or even Saturday evening :winkwink:

Have a great day yourself Molly :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Nice to see Miss Zoie and Babyhopes back:hugs: Hellooo!:wave:
> 
> I'm off out in a short while, my ex is taking me to lunch:haha:
> 
> I took some pics of my wedding attire this morning, they're crappy coz I've got the camera in my hand all the time but they'll give an idea...maybe they'll entertain you! I did a goofy toe pointing and holding skirt out one especially for you Turtles:haha: I have Holly's brick trolley at my feet in most of the shots. One shot is of my coat for if it's freezing...
> I'll have to spin round at some point in the day because it's one of those spinny dresses:headspin: And hair and makeup not present in these shots, just put my hair up roughly to get an idea

Wow you look amazing, very chic!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trinity...keep chillaxin' m'love :kiss:


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Babyhopes (Clare!) What lovely wedding pics:thumbup: Did you have a church wedding? I ask because you have a veil and all. My dream wedding dress would be a long one with a veil like yours but since I'm getting hitched in the Town Hall over the road with just my mum and dad, bro and sis and MIL and our 2 witnesses I thought it might be a bit over the top! And I paid £25 for my dress last summer and can't resist a bargain when I see one:haha: But it must have felt really special doing the lifting up the veil and kissing the bride bit!
> 
> OMG! I've just realised I should research what they say at French weddings:shock: My French is ok but with the nerves of the moment I don't want to be saying 'excuse me can you repeat that please' everytime I have a phrase to repeat:dohh::dohh::dohh: How silly of me to forget it's in French:fool:

You could always get a short veil


----------



## kit_cat

Holly..how are those crochet squares coming on? And Hollinka's spring project? Beavering away like a wee.......beaver? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm interesting Rachael, very interesting:-k I will mull over that short veil option. I can see it:thumbup: Maybe I should have long white lace gloves too:-k 

Anyway, night all:flower::flower::flower: I have my man coming to bed in mo, not that he can do much with me in my current state but OOOOOoooooo anyway. We can have :hugs: and :kiss: 

sweeeeet dreeeeeeams


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Hmmm interesting Rachael, very interesting:-k I will mull over that short veil option. I can see it:thumbup: Maybe I should have long white lace gloves too:-k
> 
> Anyway, night all:flower::flower::flower: I have my man coming to bed in mo, not that he can do much with me in my current state but OOOOOoooooo anyway. We can have :hugs: and :kiss:
> 
> sweeeeet dreeeeeeams

Do it, do it, do it!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly..how are those crochet squares coming on? And Hollinka's spring project? Beavering away like a wee.......beaver? :haha:

Only did 3 squares:blush: MIL:shrug: And then dh came home.:happydance: I showed him scan pic and shed a little tear, but they were old tears, and I feel fine now. We're off to bed now:hugs: Night night Bodie my love:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh, night Doyle...sleep well and big :hugs: to you :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night holly sleep well my dear. I put my knitting down and then read some in my knitting book :haha: I have a half project finished but it doesn't take very long at all - :cloud9: I just love it. I envy you being able to just knit off the top off your head a pattern/childs jumper...

Sarachka (and everyone) thanks again for knitting praise :amartass: and I think symptoms are very possible from conception let's face it nothing about ttc, pregnancy, labour and parenting is exact :thumbup:

newmummy I hope you are enjoying yourself at the bingo. Back at Adams rents tonight but they go away monday... We are on a run of houses :happydance: 

Emandi glad they listened to you at new docs :yipee: good luck for blood tests next week!

Molly sorry you have felt crap glad you are back with us :flower: enjoy your Saturday with your beautiful family.

Addie some more :hug: :hugs: you and your dh are in my thoughts but you seem a tough cookie from what you say... Remember to use us for what you need :flower:

how could I forget - holly you are gorgeous I love the contempory wedding dress and such a bargain :yipee: I'm excited for you. 

:hi: everyone!


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo, opinions please ladies....

What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?

Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Jaynie

I love that you've got knitting mania....what's the next project piece then after your beauteous scarf?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k

I'd probably just brush them off... People can change, but more often they don't. And I'm not really an overly social person, so I can't keep up with more than 2 or 3 friends (unless they're turtles!!! :happydance: ).

But that's just me and I'm really very much a home-body.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> I'd probably just brush them off... People can change, but more often they don't. And I'm not really an overly social person, so I can't keep up with more than 2 or 3 friends (unless they're turtles!!! :happydance: ).
> 
> But that's just me and I'm really very much a home-body.Click to expand...

Thanks Luna :flower:

I'd like to think they had changed but again should I even think too much about it as it was all so long ago...y'know, like get over myself? Brushing them off/ignoring them sounds appealing but I don't know...:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

My turn to go to bed now...goodnight all, see you in the morning lovelies :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty night, Kit! Sleep well and have pleasant dreams!! :D


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k

Hmm no, I wouldn't let them back in. I'd be polite and answer their communication but I'd blow them off and make excuses to actually see them. People need to learn that their actions have consequences and they responsible for how they treat people and therefore how people feel about them. But then I'm a mean grudge bearing brat.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I am off to do library day followed by the park and perhaps more, it all depends. I hope you all have a great Friday evening. :kiss:
> 
> Or even Saturday evening :winkwink:
> 
> Have a great day yourself Molly :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dohh: I knew something looked odd about that sentence... :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave: Molly! :wave: are up back up and running now?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k

i think i would be polite but brush them off. they are in your past for a reason. i personally feel i have enough friends and i am satisfied with them so no need to add new ones. perhaps this school chum is trying to ease a guilty conscience?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k

Honest opinion... 

I don't hold grudges or at least, I like to think that I don't. It's more the, "fool me once, shame on you- fool me twice, shame on me" sort of thing. Couple that with the value you hold over the relationship. Example... 

If my sister hurts my feelings in some very real way I would eventually forgive her and try to move on. Of course working on the sisterly relationship and talking it out, etc. etc. BUT if some bloke I barely knew in school that made life hell for me wanted a second chance... :shrug: how much do I value that relationship? Not much. 

Another rule of my life is, "If it does not add anything positive (or adds only negative) to my life then I do not need it." (Disclaimer: I understand that all relationships require work and there are good and bad times, that's not what I'm talking about here. :) )

I guess the short answer is, I wouldn't find it worth it; too much risk. I would worry that they actually hadn't changed and wonder if that one comment was actually a veiled insult, yada yada. My life is just peachy without them in it. 

As for your desire to be the bigger person... You don't have to give every person in the world a second chance just to be a bigger person. (We already know how big a person (and awesome... and gorg... and sweet... and supportive...and...) you are, who else do you need to convince?? :winkwink:

Wow... this is definitely not a short answer... sorry for the prattle.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :wave: Molly! :wave: are up back up and running now?

I am up and running! YAY! :happydance: How has your Saturday been love dove?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Just lovely! It's been wonderful seeing my brother again and the weather was fab today. 71 was the high I think. He's on his way over so we can watch a movie! 

Glad to have u back in full force babe! :happydance: And u have a lime now! u can claim bubba again! :haha:

what have you done with your day today?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> Honest opinion...
> 
> I don't hold grudges or at least, I like to think that I don't. It's more the, "fool me once, shame on you- fool me twice, shame on me" sort of thing. Couple that with the value you hold over the relationship. Example...
> 
> If my sister hurts my feelings in some very real way I would eventually forgive her and try to move on. Of course working on the sisterly relationship and talking it out, etc. etc. BUT if some bloke I barely knew in school that made life hell for me wanted a second chance... :shrug: how much do I value that relationship? Not much.
> 
> Another rule of my life is, "If it does not add anything positive (or adds only negative) to my life then I do not need it." (Disclaimer: I understand that all relationships require work and there are good and bad times, that's not what I'm talking about here. :) )
> 
> I guess the short answer is, I wouldn't find it worth it; too much risk. I would worry that they actually hadn't changed and wonder if that one comment was actually a veiled insult, yada yada. My life is just peachy without them in it.
> 
> As for your desire to be the bigger person... You don't have to give every person in the world a second chance just to be a bigger person. (We already know how big a person (and awesome... and gorg... and sweet... and supportive...and...) you are, who else do you need to convince?? :winkwink:
> 
> Wow... this is definitely not a short answer... sorry for the prattle.Click to expand...

well said! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Hi everyone 
I'm all caught up now, 20 pages worth!  I have so much to say and I am going at it from memory, lets see how well I do!

Addie,  I am terribly sorry you and DH are having to go through all this. I honestly never thought things would turn out this way but I am a firm believer that every thing happens for a reason, and as others have said you and DH will be so much stronger on the other side of this ordeal. Let others spoil you as much as you can stand and you two will be in my heart on Wednesday. Thank you for updating us and remember we are here for you my dear!

BethanyMonkeyPants! You are stunning my dear! Simply gorgeous! I can't remember who said it now, but u look so young! Not a day over 25!! You are going to be such a beautiful bride come March 12!!

Jaynie! Scarf is beautiful doll! Loved the color combination! I can't believe you finished it so quuickly... good job my dear 

Luna, you have a million dollar smile don't you! You and DH make a handsome couple... and er... i think you're dad is pretty cute too 

Babyhopes, welcome back dearie. You were a beautiful bride too. Fx'ed you have the same luck as DK (dear Kit) had!

Emandi, glad things went well at the doctor yesterday. and remember, you didn't get a bfn, it was only a stn!

Kit, just wanted to say you really have a way with words. You always have the perfect response to everything. I enjoy reading your response to turtle issues. Next TA I am nominating you for the Wise One. 

Trin, glad to see you've been strict about taking it easy dear. Keep it up, I know it's no fun being on bed rest. I showed DH the post about being a good wife according to 1955's standards and of course he wanted to implement it immediately! I told him no problem b/c that meant I got to be a stay at home wife!  

Sarah, u have inspired me to have chinese for dinner 

Rachael, love the avatar with your fancy wand and such  You're giving good hair on that pic!

new mummy, April!  hi dearies 

Molly! We weigh almost the same!  I feel so much better amongst these teenie, tiny beauties.  

Gotta run now. my brother is here and it is time for a movie.  and 's to you all!!

*


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Newbie!! Such sweet words :) And yep, I've got gorgeous parents AND a gorgeous DH! ;)


----------



## Sarachka

7am on a Sunday?! Thanks body clock!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k

I'm friends with a few people who were horrid to me at school. I find now that it doesn't really matter. All at childish schoolyard stuff just isn't important in the real world and we have stuff in common that we can connect on now that we didn't have before. If I look at why we were like we were at school it was all petty stuff


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning Trin hows you today?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtle Doves :hi:
How are you all? DH is taking the boys to the beach and I am chillaxing haha: thanks Kit)

So much for GD diet...DH woke me up with a croissant in bed. SO I ate it all :munch: and read Atonement...the inevitability is getting to me...

Secret Life of Bees in on TV so I'm switching to the couch. Chat later


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning Trin hows you today?

Morning! I'm just peachy...how're you and avo?


----------



## new mummy2010

Im good have a sunday off from football today and Reece off to his dad's later!!!

Yay for my avocado!!! (don't like them though yacky!!)

I see you have moved to the couch now bedroom boring now hehe!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> that was a lovely chinese.
> 
> now trying to list things on ebay while Alice sits on my arms and gets in my way
> 
> I has a question!
> 
> How possible is it to have symptoms before implantation? Does the body even know that a fertilized eggy is travelling down your tubes towards your womb?


I remember going off alcohol in 2ww:shrug:, what have you listed on ebay ?



kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k

I agree with Sarachka do not give them the time of day well i would'nt if there is a valid reason as to why they made you unhappy fair enough but i cant see there being one so no no no huh:growlmad:strop over !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k

I would want to hear them aplogise and grovel then id go out for night out and slip chewing gum in their hair:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Rachael. said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Babyhopes (Clare!) What lovely wedding pics:thumbup: Did you have a church wedding? I ask because you have a veil and all. My dream wedding dress would be a long one with a veil like yours but since I'm getting hitched in the Town Hall over the road with just my mum and dad, bro and sis and MIL and our 2 witnesses I thought it might be a bit over the top! And I paid £25 for my dress last summer and can't resist a bargain when I see one:haha: But it must have felt really special doing the lifting up the veil and kissing the bride bit!
> 
> OMG! I've just realised I should research what they say at French weddings:shock: My French is ok but with the nerves of the moment I don't want to be saying 'excuse me can you repeat that please' everytime I have a phrase to repeat:dohh::dohh::dohh: How silly of me to forget it's in French:fool:
> 
> You could always get a short veilClick to expand...

I had a church wedding but it was community church.the veil cost 25 pund and dress 200 :) i have to lose nearly 3 stone to fit in it lol 
my wed cost 1500 pound and we got 2700 in cash in cards :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k

Ooo goodness if I went by school day epoque behaviour my whole (small) circle of friends would despise one another:haha: I think people change enormously and I'd be willing to give them my friendship. 

BUT I speak from the position of someone who has been rejected by a once close friend who feels I neglected her so struck me off:shrug: Apparently I didn't contact her enough, and this at a time when I was working really hard for my teaching diploma and enjoying my first mc, and now simple and fairly indifferent resentment has taken over from my initial hurt. So from the perspective of the rejected one I would much rather just be given friendship without complicated terms and conditions and past records of performance:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway, just a quick GOODMORNING:flower:

Off for a walk with dh so will be back later:hugs: There are things afoot on the thread I will probe on my return, including Sarachka's secret pre implantation symptom spotting:haha::happydance: 

Ooo and I've got an idea for a cute thing to make:happydance:

Big Kiss all:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> I love that you've got knitting mania....what's the next project piece then after your beauteous scarf?

Kit gonna answer two q's here... I'm knitting something for a turtle so I don't wanna ruin the surprise :flower:

what did this person do? That helps... I as a rule don't hold a grudge (on the outside) but i don't speak to one friend that owes me £2,000! 

Thanks I borrowed a bag off Adams mum so I can carry it everywhere!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> Hmm no, I wouldn't let them back in. I'd be polite and answer their communication but I'd blow them off and make excuses to actually see them. People need to learn that their actions have consequences and they responsible for how they treat people and therefore how people feel about them. But then I'm a mean grudge bearing brat.Click to expand...

I see your logic and thanks for your usual honesty. However (there's always a however with me eh?:blush:) there's some stuff I did back in school..silly stuff that I wouldn't necessarily like to be judged for now if that makes sense? Not bad stuff, but immature nonsense. I clearly have not forgiven completely so you could say there's a grudge lurking..otherwise I wouldn't have asked for advice.

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> I'm friends with a few people who were horrid to me at school. I find now that it doesn't really matter. All at childish schoolyard stuff just isn't important in the real world and we have stuff in common that we can connect on now that we didn't have before. If I look at why we were like we were at school it was all petty stuffClick to expand...

trin my girls who I speak to now... My god did they sometimes make my life hell! They would 'take off' without me, invite me places and go without me... When we were at college they went away and said I couldn't go because a new girl liked me... We somehow ended up keeping in touch when I went to uni and met beth (american friend) and liz (avatar girl) between the
these are my only friends (5 in total!) and now you. My point is it made us stronger and the way we are now I think they don't know how much they impacted my life and upset me etc... Does this person know they had such a negative impact?


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> Hmm no, I wouldn't let them back in. I'd be polite and answer their communication but I'd blow them off and make excuses to actually see them. People need to learn that their actions have consequences and they responsible for how they treat people and therefore how people feel about them. But then I'm a mean grudge bearing brat.Click to expand...
> 
> I see your logic and thanks for your usual honesty. However (there's always a however with me eh?:blush:) there's some stuff I did back in school..silly stuff that I wouldn't necessarily like to be judged for now if that makes sense? Not bad stuff, but immature nonsense. I clearly have not forgiven completely so you could say there's a grudge lurking..otherwise I wouldn't have asked for advice.
> 
> Thanks again :hugs:Click to expand...

to be honest i met up with bully from school and it reallly helped me tell her how she made me feel she apologised and it made me feel better altho tbh i didnt think i was still bitter about it but i must have been xx


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> i think i would be polite but brush them off. they are in your past for a reason. i personally feel i have enough friends and i am satisfied with them so no need to add new ones. perhaps this school chum is trying to ease a guilty conscience?Click to expand...

Correct newbie...they are in my past for a reason, and very good reasons. I am also satisfied with my friendships of today but is a sign of leaving the past in the past (ie getting over things) being able to react to people without dragging the past with me? I don't know :shrug:

You are spot on with your remark about a heavy conscience...I'm sure that's been a major factor in the contact.

Thanks for your thoughts newbie :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> Hmm no, I wouldn't let them back in. I'd be polite and answer their communication but I'd blow them off and make excuses to actually see them. People need to learn that their actions have consequences and they responsible for how they treat people and therefore how people feel about them. But then I'm a mean grudge bearing brat.Click to expand...
> 
> I see your logic and thanks for your usual honesty. However (there's always a however with me eh?:blush:) there's some stuff I did back in school..silly stuff that I wouldn't necessarily like to be judged for now if that makes sense? Not bad stuff, but immature nonsense. I clearly have not forgiven completely so you could say there's a grudge lurking..otherwise I wouldn't have asked for advice.
> 
> Thanks again :hugs:Click to expand...

I always say that I'd hate to be judged on my past ( remember my live triangle? :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> Honest opinion...
> 
> I don't hold grudges or at least, I like to think that I don't. It's more the, "fool me once, shame on you- fool me twice, shame on me" sort of thing. Couple that with the value you hold over the relationship. Example...
> 
> If my sister hurts my feelings in some very real way I would eventually forgive her and try to move on. Of course working on the sisterly relationship and talking it out, etc. etc. BUT if some bloke I barely knew in school that made life hell for me wanted a second chance... :shrug: how much do I value that relationship? Not much.
> 
> Another rule of my life is, "If it does not add anything positive (or adds only negative) to my life then I do not need it." (Disclaimer: I understand that all relationships require work and there are good and bad times, that's not what I'm talking about here. :) )
> 
> I guess the short answer is, I wouldn't find it worth it; too much risk. I would worry that they actually hadn't changed and wonder if that one comment was actually a veiled insult, yada yada. My life is just peachy without them in it.
> 
> As for your desire to be the bigger person... You don't have to give every person in the world a second chance just to be a bigger person. (We already know how big a person (and awesome... and gorg... and sweet... and supportive...and...) you are, who else do you need to convince?? :winkwink:
> 
> Wow... this is definitely not a short answer... sorry for the prattle.Click to expand...

No, no...as usual every word makes perfect sense and I thank you for blowing some of your lovely sunshine my way (saying nice things about me in case that doesn't translate well :winkwink:)

The paranoia is pretty heavy to be honest...my stomach actually flipped when I realised who was trying to contact me and this is nearly 20 years on :shock: Again, you're exactly right that a friendship with this person does not mean anything to me BUT exorcising the demon maybe does :shrug:

Thanks so much for your thoughts Molly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Molly! :wave: are up back up and running now?
> 
> I am up and running! YAY! :happydance: How has your Saturday been love dove?Click to expand...

Hope you had a lovely library etc day yesterday lovely....sooooo glad you're back :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Just lovely! It's been wonderful seeing my brother again and the weather was fab today. 71 was the high I think. He's on his way over so we can watch a movie!
> 
> Glad to have u back in full force babe! :happydance: And u have a lime now! u can claim bubba again! :haha:
> 
> what have you done with your day today?

Ahhh, hope you enjoyed your bro' time :thumbup: You don't see too much of him then? Sounds like you're very close....how nice :flower:

What did you do with your Saturday?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> *Hi everyone
> I'm all caught up now, 20 pages worth!  I have so much to say and I am going at it from memory, lets see how well I do!
> 
> Addie,  I am terribly sorry you and DH are having to go through all this. I honestly never thought things would turn out this way but I am a firm believer that every thing happens for a reason, and as others have said you and DH will be so much stronger on the other side of this ordeal. Let others spoil you as much as you can stand and you two will be in my heart on Wednesday. Thank you for updating us and remember we are here for you my dear!
> 
> BethanyMonkeyPants! You are stunning my dear! Simply gorgeous! I can't remember who said it now, but u look so young! Not a day over 25!! You are going to be such a beautiful bride come March 12!!
> 
> Jaynie! Scarf is beautiful doll! Loved the color combination! I can't believe you finished it so quuickly... good job my dear
> 
> Luna, you have a million dollar smile don't you! You and DH make a handsome couple... and er... i think you're dad is pretty cute too
> 
> Babyhopes, welcome back dearie. You were a beautiful bride too. Fx'ed you have the same luck as DK (dear Kit) had!
> 
> Emandi, glad things went well at the doctor yesterday. and remember, you didn't get a bfn, it was only a stn!
> 
> Kit, just wanted to say you really have a way with words. You always have the perfect response to everything. I enjoy reading your response to turtle issues. Next TA I am nominating you for the Wise One.
> 
> Trin, glad to see you've been strict about taking it easy dear. Keep it up, I know it's no fun being on bed rest. I showed DH the post about being a good wife according to 1955's standards and of course he wanted to implement it immediately! I told him no problem b/c that meant I got to be a stay at home wife!
> 
> Sarah, u have inspired me to have chinese for dinner
> 
> Rachael, love the avatar with your fancy wand and such  You're giving good hair on that pic!
> 
> new mummy, April!  hi dearies
> 
> Molly! We weigh almost the same!  I feel so much better amongst these teenie, tiny beauties.
> 
> Gotta run now. my brother is here and it is time for a movie.  and 's to you all!!
> 
> *

Ahhh newbie doobee doooooooo....what a lovely message for us all :flower:

Thanks so much for your kind comments m'love but I think that particular TA would need to be shared with many of the turtles, not least of all yourself :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> 7am on a Sunday?! Thanks body clock!

Sucks eh? Welcome to my life :winkwink: Have tried to take your "sleeping in" advice without much success so far :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> I'm friends with a few people who were horrid to me at school. I find now that it doesn't really matter. All at childish schoolyard stuff just isn't important in the real world and we have stuff in common that we can connect on now that we didn't have before. If I look at why we were like we were at school it was all petty stuffClick to expand...

Hey Trin :wave:

Hope you're doing ok today lovely.

Yep, agreed...a big part of me thinks the same as you...we are all very different people now than then. Whether I would have anything in common with them now....I don't honestly know :shrug: Everything we have in common right now is the past and that ain't very pretty in my mind, but maybe I'm being stupid about that. You clearly have been much better at moving on from your tormentors than I which is where I'd like to be.

Trin...thank you :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

whats all the girls upto today?
we just washed our cars in the spitting rain ........no footy today yipee !!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Im good have a sunday off from football today and Reece off to his dad's later!!!
> 
> Yay for my avocado!!! (don't like them though yacky!!)
> 
> I see you have moved to the couch now bedroom boring now hehe!!!

:hi: newmummy,

Sounds like (for a change) you have a chilled out Sunday in store :yipee: or will you get up to some other stuff do you think?

And yes....:wohoo: for your little avocado...awwww :awww: Is time flying by now? It really is for me!

Hope you have a great day whatever you do :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> that was a lovely chinese.
> 
> now trying to list things on ebay while Alice sits on my arms and gets in my way
> 
> I has a question!
> 
> How possible is it to have symptoms before implantation? Does the body even know that a fertilized eggy is travelling down your tubes towards your womb?
> 
> 
> I remember going off alcohol in 2ww:shrug:, what have you listed on ebay ?
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with Sarachka do not give them the time of day well i would'nt if there is a valid reason as to why they made you unhappy fair enough but i cant see there being one so no no no huh:growlmad:strop over !!Click to expand...

:haha: Thanks lovely :flower: It's amazing how you think you've forgotten about something or moved on but something happens and you realise you haven't really. I think if I did give them the time of day it may well be for my own benefit rather than theirs if you know what I mean?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> I would want to hear them aplogise and grovel then id go out for night out and slip chewing gum in their hair:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Hmmm, dastardly plan duly noted :winkwink: Thanks Clare :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> Ooo goodness if I went by school day epoque behaviour my whole (small) circle of friends would despise one another:haha: I think people change enormously and I'd be willing to give them my friendship.
> 
> BUT I speak from the position of someone who has been rejected by a once close friend who feels I neglected her so struck me off:shrug: Apparently I didn't contact her enough, and this at a time when I was working really hard for my teaching diploma and enjoying my first mc, and now simple and fairly indifferent resentment has taken over from my initial hurt. So from the perspective of the rejected one I would much rather just be given friendship without complicated terms and conditions and past records of performance:growlmad:Click to expand...

I understand that perfectly and that's what the head is telling me I should be doing...the heart, not so much :blush:

Thanks HollyMonkeypants :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Anyway, just a quick GOODMORNING:flower:
> 
> Off for a walk with dh so will be back later:hugs: There are things afoot on the thread I will probe on my return, including Sarachka's secret pre implantation symptom spotting:haha::happydance:
> 
> Ooo and I've got an idea for a cute thing to make:happydance:
> 
> Big Kiss all:kiss:

Have a lovely walk with OH...and I hope you enjoyed your :hugs: last night.

Ooo, looking forward to hearing about your idea!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> I love that you've got knitting mania....what's the next project piece then after your beauteous scarf?
> 
> Kit gonna answer two q's here... I'm knitting something for a turtle so I don't wanna ruin the surprise :flower:
> 
> what did this person do? That helps... I as a rule don't hold a grudge (on the outside) but i don't speak to one friend that owes me £2,000!
> 
> Thanks I borrowed a bag off Adams mum so I can carry it everywhere!Click to expand...

Oh right Jaynie...read and understood..I shall ask no more public questions about your newest project :shhh:

What did the person do you ask....well probably no worse than any of your experiences at school with the childish and cruel things that kids do to each other. There were two girls in particular..one of which is trying to get in touch now. The reason I became friends with these girls was because they had fallen out with their friends and I felt sorry for them so brought them into my circle of friends. The next two years saw me spend it mostly alone being ignored or when not ignored it was them sniggering at me if I opened my mouth in classes etc. They alienated me from my original friends (although that didn't last the whole two years) by telling them that if they were friends with me, they would be alienated too. They told me occasionally that they wanted to be friends again only to get me somewhere public to humiliate me...like pouring a bottle of water over my head etc I think one of the worst things they did was both of them writing individual letters to me bullett pointing everything they didn't like about me. This covered everything from my hair style to the way I walked. 

I'm sure this all sounds ridiculously petty and juvenile..they never bashed me or anything but try to imagine how this would feel as a teenager who already has a multitude of insecurities as all teens do. It affected me terribly at the time...and clearly still does or I wouldn't be depressing you all with this now. Maybe it's hormones making this seem worse :shrug:

Sorry guys..what a misery guts I am today :blush: but thanks for "listening"..it's therapeutic :thumbup: Bet you didn't know you were all shrinks :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> Hmm no, I wouldn't let them back in. I'd be polite and answer their communication but I'd blow them off and make excuses to actually see them. People need to learn that their actions have consequences and they responsible for how they treat people and therefore how people feel about them. But then I'm a mean grudge bearing brat.Click to expand...
> 
> I see your logic and thanks for your usual honesty. However (there's always a however with me eh?:blush:) there's some stuff I did back in school..silly stuff that I wouldn't necessarily like to be judged for now if that makes sense? Not bad stuff, but immature nonsense. I clearly have not forgiven completely so you could say there's a grudge lurking..otherwise I wouldn't have asked for advice.
> 
> Thanks again :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> to be honest i met up with bully from school and it reallly helped me tell her how she made me feel she apologised and it made me feel better altho tbh i didnt think i was still bitter about it but i must have been xxClick to expand...

This is what I'm imagining doing myself...was it hard to do?


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my pretties...I'm going to stop prattling on now and go get some more shopping done! Got paint and carpet to shop for..

Laters..have a great Sunday everyone :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

ust my ironing i should of caught up on yesterday and then a chillax until roast time loving roasts atm nom nom, more decorating for you Kit?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> I love that you've got knitting mania....what's the next project piece then after your beauteous scarf?
> 
> Kit gonna answer two q's here... I'm knitting something for a turtle so I don't wanna ruin the surprise :flower:
> 
> what did this person do? That helps... I as a rule don't hold a grudge (on the outside) but i don't speak to one friend that owes me £2,000!
> 
> Thanks I borrowed a bag off Adams mum so I can carry it everywhere!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Jaynie...read and understood..I shall ask no more public questions about your newest project :shhh:
> 
> What did the person do you ask....well probably no worse than any of your experiences at school with the childish and cruel things that kids do to each other. There were two girls in particular..one of which is trying to get in touch now. The reason I became friends with these girls was because they had fallen out with their friends and I felt sorry for them so brought them into my circle of friends. The next two years saw me spend it mostly alone being ignored or when not ignored it was them sniggering at me if I opened my mouth in classes etc. They alienated me from my original friends (although that didn't last the whole two years) by telling them that if they were friends with me, they would be alienated too. They told me occasionally that they wanted to be friends again only to get me somewhere public to humiliate me...like pouring a bottle of water over my head etc I think one of the worst things they did was both of them writing individual letters to me bullett pointing everything they didn't like about me. This covered everything from my hair style to the way I walked.
> 
> I'm sure this all sounds ridiculously petty and juvenile..they never bashed me or anything but try to imagine how this would feel as a teenager who already has a multitude of insecurities as all teens do. It affected me terribly at the time...and clearly still does or I wouldn't be depressing you all with this now. Maybe it's hormones making this seem worse :shrug:
> 
> Sorry guys..what a misery guts I am today :blush: but thanks for "listening"..it's therapeutic :thumbup: Bet you didn't know you were all shrinks :winkwink:Click to expand...

Complete biatches but to be honest all the girls I knew like that at school are now doting wives and mothers and perfectly charming warm and witty people when I bump into them from time to time:shrug: And they invariably mention their school days with a certain amount of :blush: and :dohh: 

My second BUT; I was never actually a victim of their teenage malice (I was too skinny and cheeky and could run too fast:haha:) so I don't know how I'd feel if I met these girls having suffered their petty vindictiveness years back. Maybe I would be proud and ignore them. But hey life is so F***ing short, and you never know, you might find a really interesting person behind the water bottle pouring facade:shrug: 

In any case I'd say follow your heart. If you have no vestige of affection for this person then it's probably not worth pursuing. If you are mildly agonised and curious as to how someone you so liked could have hurt you so much, then maybe go there and see what grows now?:shrug: I doubt she'll pour water over your head again, especially not in your 'condition':haha: She may bore you to tears, or you may find that you have life experiences to share. I'm always one to boldy venture forth myself:devil:

Aren't we all really enjoying your question?!!:dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, opinions please ladies....
> 
> What would you do if someone from way back in the past (like school time) got in touch with you out of the blue offering the hand of friendship when back in the day they were partly responsible for making your life miserable? Would you be a bigger person and be nice or ignore/tell them what you think of them and hold a nasty grudge?
> 
> Honest opinions lovelies........? :-k
> 
> Hmm no, I wouldn't let them back in. I'd be polite and answer their communication but I'd blow them off and make excuses to actually see them. People need to learn that their actions have consequences and they responsible for how they treat people and therefore how people feel about them. But then I'm a mean grudge bearing brat.Click to expand...
> 
> I see your logic and thanks for your usual honesty. However (there's always a however with me eh?:blush:) there's some stuff I did back in school..silly stuff that I wouldn't necessarily like to be judged for now if that makes sense? Not bad stuff, but immature nonsense. I clearly have not forgiven completely so you could say there's a grudge lurking..otherwise I wouldn't have asked for advice.
> 
> Thanks again :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> to be honest i met up with bully from school and it reallly helped me tell her how she made me feel she apologised and it made me feel better altho tbh i didnt think i was still bitter about it but i must have been xxClick to expand...
> 
> This is what I'm imagining doing myself...was it hard to do?Click to expand...

it was hard to to get angry with her but at the end of the day kids are kids and people grow up.I wasnt the most delightful kid at school.She said she had grown up and seemed really mature.We went out for few drinks we stay in tiuch thru fb but we will be never be best of mates :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And* Kit* if I was at school with you I would have been your friend:friends: I would never have ignored you or poured water over you, but made you colourful pretty friendship bracelets at breaktime:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh Kit, teenage girl politics! We've all been there. You may find that making contact with her takes all the sting out of the memories. It did for me

My DH has been out with the boys and his mother all morning. And now he's going swimming with his best friend. I understand he's not on bedrest but really! Must I spend ALL my time alone :growlmad:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> I love that you've got knitting mania....what's the next project piece then after your beauteous scarf?
> 
> Kit gonna answer two q's here... I'm knitting something for a turtle so I don't wanna ruin the surprise :flower:
> 
> what did this person do? That helps... I as a rule don't hold a grudge (on the outside) but i don't speak to one friend that owes me £2,000!
> 
> Thanks I borrowed a bag off Adams mum so I can carry it everywhere!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Jaynie...read and understood..I shall ask no more public questions about your newest project :shhh:
> 
> What did the person do you ask....well probably no worse than any of your experiences at school with the childish and cruel things that kids do to each other. There were two girls in particular..one of which is trying to get in touch now. The reason I became friends with these girls was because they had fallen out with their friends and I felt sorry for them so brought them into my circle
> of friends. The next two years saw me spend it mostly alone being ignored or when not ignored it was them sniggering at me if I opened my mouth in classes etc. They alienated me from my original friends (although that didn't last the whole two years) by telling them that if they were friends with me, they would be alienated too. They told me occasionally that they wanted to be friends again only to get me somewhere public to humiliate me...like pouring a bottle of water over my head etc I think one of the worst things they did was both of them writing individual letters to me bullett pointing everything they didn't like about me. This covered everything from my hair style to the way I walked.
> I'm sure this all sounds ridiculously petty and juvenile..they never bashed me or anything but try to imagine how this would feel as a teenager who already has a multitude of insecurities as all teens do. It affected me terribly at the time...and clearly still does or I wouldn't be depressing you all with this now. Maybe it's hormones making this seem worse :shrug:
> 
> Sorry guys..what a misery guts I am today :blush: but thanks for
> "listening"..it's therapeutic :thumbup: Bet you didn't know you were all shrinks :winkwink:Click to expand...

Kit :flower:, you are wonderful person and i think those girls who were so 
mean to you in the past do not deserve another chance. I would politely avoid them.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> I love that you've got knitting mania....what's the next project piece then after your beauteous scarf?
> 
> Kit gonna answer two q's here... I'm knitting something for a turtle so I don't wanna ruin the surprise :flower:
> 
> what did this person do? That helps... I as a rule don't hold a grudge (on the outside) but i don't speak to one friend that owes me £2,000!
> 
> Thanks I borrowed a bag off Adams mum so I can carry it everywhere!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Jaynie...read and understood..I shall ask no more public questions about your newest project :shhh:
> What did the person do you ask....well probably no worse than any of your experiences at school with the childish and cruel things that kids do to each other. There were two girls in particular..one of which is trying to get in touch now. The reason I became friends with these girls was because they had fallen out with their friends and I felt sorry for them so brought them into my circle of friends. The next two years saw me spend it mostly alone being ignored or when not ignored it was them sniggering at me if I opened my mouth in classes etc. They alienated me from my original friends (although that didn't last the whole two years) by telling them that if they were friends with me, they would be alienated too. They told me occasionally that they wanted to be friends again only to get me somewhere public to humiliate me...like pouring a bottle of water over my head etc I think one of the worst things they did was both of them writing individual letters to me bullett pointing everything they didn't like about me. This covered everything from my hair style to the way I
> walked.
> 
> I'm sure this all sounds ridiculously petty and juvenile..they never bashed me or anything but try to imagine how this would feel as a teenager who already has a multitude of insecurities as all teens do. It affected me terribly at the time...and clearly still does or I wouldn't be depressing you all with this now. Maybe it's hormones making this seem worse :shrug:
> 
> Sorry guys..what a misery guts I am today :blush: but thanks for "listening"..it's therapeutic :thumbup: Bet you didn't know you were all shrinks :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Complete biatches but to be honest all the girls I knew like that at school are now doting wives and mothers and perfectly charming warm and witty people
> when I bump into them from time to time:shrug: And they invariably mention their school days with a certain amount of :blush: and :dohh:
> 
> My second BUT; I was never actually a victim of their teenage malice (I was too skinny and cheeky and could run too fast:haha:) so I don't know how I'd feel if I met these girls having suffered their petty vindictiveness years back. Maybe I would be proud and ignore them. But hey life is so F***ing short, and you never know, you might find a really interesting person behind the water bottle pouring facade:shrug:
> 
> In any case I'd say follow your heart. If you have no vestige of affection for
> this person then it's probably not worth pursuing. If you are mildly agonised and curious as to how someone you so liked could have hurt you so much, then maybe go there and see what grows now?:shrug: I doubt she'll pour water over your head again, especially not in your 'condition':haha: She may bore you to tears, or you may find that you have life experiences to share. I'm always one to boldy venture forth myself:devil:
> 
> Aren't we all really enjoying your question?!!:dance:Click to expand...


Oh Holly, you amaze me (in a good way). You always see good in every person. I should learn that from you. I am far too skeptical, paranoid and insecure.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> I love that you've got knitting mania....what's the next project piece then after your beauteous scarf?
> 
> Kit gonna answer two q's here... I'm knitting something for a turtle so I don't wanna ruin the surprise :flower:
> 
> what did this person do? That helps... I as a rule don't hold a grudge (on the outside) but i don't speak to one friend that owes me £2,000!
> 
> Thanks I borrowed a bag off Adams mum so I can carry it everywhere!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Jaynie...read and understood..I shall ask no more public questions about your newest project :shhh:
> What did the person do you ask....well probably no worse than any of your experiences at school with the childish and cruel things that kids do to each other. There were two girls in particular..one of which is trying to get in touch now. The reason I became friends with these girls was because they had fallen out with their friends and I felt sorry for them so brought them into my circle of friends. The next two years saw me spend it mostly alone being ignored or when not ignored it was them sniggering at me if I opened my mouth in classes etc. They alienated me from my original friends (although that didn't last the whole two years) by telling them that if they were friends with me, they would be alienated too. They told me occasionally that they wanted to be friends again only to get me somewhere public to humiliate me...like pouring a bottle of water over my head etc I think one of the worst things they did was both of them writing individual letters to me bullett pointing everything they didn't like about me. This covered everything from my hair style to the way I
> walked.
> 
> I'm sure this all sounds ridiculously petty and juvenile..they never bashed me or anything but try to imagine how this would feel as a teenager who already has a multitude of insecurities as all teens do. It affected me terribly at the time...and clearly still does or I wouldn't be depressing you all with this now. Maybe it's hormones making this seem worse :shrug:
> 
> Sorry guys..what a misery guts I am today :blush: but thanks for "listening"..it's therapeutic :thumbup: Bet you didn't know you were all shrinks :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Complete biatches but to be honest all the girls I knew like that at school are now doting wives and mothers and perfectly charming warm and witty people
> when I bump into them from time to time:shrug: And they invariably mention their school days with a certain amount of :blush: and :dohh:
> 
> My second BUT; I was never actually a victim of their teenage malice (I was too skinny and cheeky and could run too fast:haha:) so I don't know how I'd feel if I met these girls having suffered their petty vindictiveness years back. Maybe I would be proud and ignore them. But hey life is so F***ing short, and you never know, you might find a really interesting person behind the water bottle pouring facade:shrug:
> 
> In any case I'd say follow your heart. If you have no vestige of affection for
> this person then it's probably not worth pursuing. If you are mildly agonised and curious as to how someone you so liked could have hurt you so much, then maybe go there and see what grows now?:shrug: I doubt she'll pour water over your head again, especially not in your 'condition':haha: She may bore you to tears, or you may find that you have life experiences to share. I'm always one to boldy venture forth myself:devil:
> 
> Aren't we all really enjoying your question?!!:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Holly, you amaze me (in a good way). You always see good in every person. I should learn that from you. I am far too skeptical, paranoid and insecure.Click to expand...

I'm not really sure that I always see good in people, I think I just always see the good and the bad as a single necessary component of human nature. We are all a bit good and a bit bad, at different times and for different reasons :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

*ahhh managed to go back to sleep until 12! That's much more my style. So back to my question last night about pre-implantation symptoms. How does your body know that fertilization has taken place? Does the blastocyst give off hormones on its travels?*


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Sarachka im not to sure i think hollydrpants probably has a better idea but i did go off things and such like in tww but didnt put it down to bfp until it happened lovely, how are your symptoms today?

Bethany did you have a lovely walk you and DH have a good catch up i bet Holly was a happy monkey to see papa !!


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly I agree! Well said :thumbup: good people do bad things and that's life :shrug: finished my second project :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> I love that you've got knitting mania....what's the next project piece then after your beauteous scarf?
> 
> Kit gonna answer two q's here... I'm knitting something for a turtle so I don't wanna ruin the surprise :flower:
> 
> what did this person do? That helps... I as a rule don't hold a grudge (on the outside) but i don't speak to one friend that owes me £2,000!
> 
> Thanks I borrowed a bag off Adams mum so I can carry it everywhere!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Jaynie...read and understood..I shall ask no more public questions about your newest project :shhh:
> 
> What did the person do you ask....well probably no worse than any of your experiences at school with the childish and cruel things that kids do to each other. There were two girls in particular..one of which is trying to get in touch now. The reason I became friends with these girls was because they had fallen out with their friends and I felt sorry for them so brought them into my circle of friends. The next two years saw me spend it mostly alone being ignored or when not ignored it was them sniggering at me if I opened my mouth in classes etc. They alienated me from my original friends (although that didn't last the whole two years) by telling them that if they were friends with me, they would be alienated too. They told me occasionally that they wanted to be friends again only to get me somewhere public to humiliate me...like pouring a bottle of water over my head etc I think one of the worst things they did was both of them writing individual letters to me bullett pointing everything they didn't like about me. This covered everything from my hair style to the way I walked.
> 
> I'm sure this all sounds ridiculously petty and juvenile..they never bashed me or anything but try to imagine how this would feel as a teenager who already has a multitude of insecurities as all teens do. It affected me terribly at the time...and clearly still does or I wouldn't be depressing you all with this now. Maybe it's hormones making this seem worse :shrug:
> 
> Sorry guys..what a misery guts I am today :blush: but thanks for "listening"..it's therapeutic :thumbup: Bet you didn't know you were all shrinks :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Complete biatches but to be honest all the girls I knew like that at school are now doting wives and mothers and perfectly charming warm and witty people when I bump into them from time to time:shrug: And they invariably mention their school days with a certain amount of :blush: and :dohh:
> 
> My second BUT; I was never actually a victim of their teenage malice (I was too skinny and cheeky and could run too fast:haha:) so I don't know how I'd feel if I met these girls having suffered their petty vindictiveness years back. Maybe I would be proud and ignore them. But hey life is so F***ing short, and you never know, you might find a really interesting person behind the water bottle pouring facade:shrug:
> 
> In any case I'd say follow your heart. If you have no vestige of affection for this person then it's probably not worth pursuing. If you are mildly agonised and curious as to how someone you so liked could have hurt you so much, then maybe go there and see what grows now?:shrug: I doubt she'll pour water over your head again, especially not in your 'condition':haha: She may bore you to tears, or you may find that you have life experiences to share. I'm always one to boldy venture forth myself:devil:
> 
> Aren't we all really enjoying your question?!!:dance:Click to expand...

Thanks Holly..and I do agree that life is way too short and in the grand scheme of things this situation is utter twaddle but what has been fascinating is the spectrum of "turtular" responses to this. How very different we all are and how very interesting :thumbup:

Oh and I guess I have my friendship bracelet from you now (wearing it around my neck as we speak) so better late than never eh? :winkwink:

An interesting point about the ex-friend in question....she's only a bloomin' police officer now! Oh the irony :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly I agree! Well said :thumbup: good people do bad things and that's life :shrug: finished my second project :happydance:

:yipee: I won't ask but well done and I'm sure if fa-buh-less :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

And now dh just phoned to say he's staying for the kids to have dinner and it'll be too late to buy the tomatoes for the pasta sauce (the only thing I asked him to do) on the way home

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

rant over

:ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> And now dh just phoned to say he's staying for the kids to have dinner and it'll be too late to buy the tomatoes for the pasta sauce (the only thing I asked him to do) on the way home
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> rant over
> 
> :ignore::ignore::ignore:

Oh no Trin...is the boredom creeping in a bit too much today m'love? 

..and young lady...don't get any ideas about going on a tomato hunt yourself or there really will be :trouble: :winkwink:

Nothing good lined up on TV or begging to be read on your kindle?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ohh Addie, I'm devastated that your baby has it, I had everything crossed that it wouldn't be the case and that your bubba would be fine :( :cry: I know words don't mean much at a time like this but I really am sorry and my thoughts are with you and your family x :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> And now dh just phoned to say he's staying for the kids to have dinner and it'll be too late to buy the tomatoes for the pasta sauce (the only thing I asked him to do) on the way home
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> rant over
> 
> :ignore::ignore::ignore:
> 
> Oh no Trin...is the boredom creeping in a bit too much today m'love?
> 
> ..and young lady...don't get any ideas about going on a tomato hunt yourself or there really will be :trouble: :winkwink:
> 
> Nothing good lined up on TV or begging to be read on your kindle?Click to expand...

I'm just annoyed because he was away the whole day yesterday and today's 2 hour trip to the beach has turned into a whole day and part of the night away. It would be nice to have some conversation. All I've been doing is reading and watching tv and next week will be the same...and the next week.
Just feeling ignored and hormonal and sulky...ignore me


----------



## Sarachka

I've gone eBay crazy. To get a feel of if it works, I'm adding loads of stuff that will go towards the postage for my orphan parcels. If it works well it will become a regular thing for me :-D

Here's all my auctions, if you know anyone who likes this sort of stuff, please let them know about it:

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/msgolightly82/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25


----------



## new mummy2010

oh dear Trin poor you !!

well whats everyone doing for teas (no tomatoes or Trin will be jeleous)


----------



## Sarachka

I did OH a cooked breakfast for brunch so I dunno if I'll want a big meal tonight. I'll wait and see what he fancies.


----------



## TrinityMom

If the chickens have laid I'll probably have egg on toast. DH and the boys will have eaten

PS I love that you all call it tea :haha: Makes me thin of you sitting down at the dinner table for a cuppa


----------



## Sarachka

Aww I wish we had Target here in the UK, I'd buy this for Hollinka

Super cute monkey sleep suit


----------



## Sarachka

awww and we all need this one:

turtle sleep suit!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Aww I wish we had Target here in the UK, I'd buy this for Hollinka
> 
> Super cute monkey sleep suit

:brat::brat::brat: WANT IT!!! And I want to go to Dr Seuss storytime


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> And now dh just phoned to say he's staying for the kids to have dinner and it'll be too late to buy the tomatoes for the pasta sauce (the only thing I asked him to do) on the way home
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> rant over
> 
> :ignore::ignore::ignore:
> 
> Oh no Trin...is the boredom creeping in a bit too much today m'love?
> 
> ..and young lady...don't get any ideas about going on a tomato hunt yourself or there really will be :trouble: :winkwink:
> 
> Nothing good lined up on TV or begging to be read on your kindle?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just annoyed because he was away the whole day yesterday and today's 2 hour trip to the beach has turned into a whole day and part of the night away. It would be nice to have some conversation. All I've been doing is reading and watching tv and next week will be the same...and the next week.
> Just feeling ignored and hormonal and sulky...ignore meClick to expand...

I know Trin...I'm happy in my own company for only so long. Maybe he thinks he's doing you a favour giving you peace and quiet? Have a nice calm chat with him about it when he gets in...he seems like a gem so I'm sure he'll understand and bear it in mind while you are stuck on bed rest.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> awww and we all need this one:
> 
> turtle sleep suit!!

My mom bought a little turtle suit for baby with green turtle shell pants and hat and a white shirt with a turtle on it. When I'm off bed rest I'll unpack it and send a pic


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> And now dh just phoned to say he's staying for the kids to have dinner and it'll be too late to buy the tomatoes for the pasta sauce (the only thing I asked him to do) on the way home
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> rant over
> 
> :ignore::ignore::ignore:
> 
> Oh no Trin...is the boredom creeping in a bit too much today m'love?
> 
> ..and young lady...don't get any ideas about going on a tomato hunt yourself or there really will be :trouble: :winkwink:
> 
> Nothing good lined up on TV or begging to be read on your kindle?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just annoyed because he was away the whole day yesterday and today's 2 hour trip to the beach has turned into a whole day and part of the night away. It would be nice to have some conversation. All I've been doing is reading and watching tv and next week will be the same...and the next week.
> Just feeling ignored and hormonal and sulky...ignore meClick to expand...
> 
> I know Trin...I'm happy in my own company for only so long. Maybe he thinks he's doing you a favour giving you peace and quiet? Have a nice calm chat with him about it when he gets in...he seems like a gem so I'm sure he'll understand and bear it in mind while you are stuck on bed rest.Click to expand...

He is a gem...but he's still a man. He can't help that blood is diverted away from his thinking brain and he makes bad decisions :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh *Trin* you poor bored sausage you:nope: You could crochet a fine fly cover for your MIL?:haha: I really don't envy you, I hope you find something good in that kindle of yours:book:

:yipee: for 2nd finished project *Jaynie*! I've just cast on for LO's jumper, I'm making it a bit big so that it lasts for our summer hols camping in Brittany, where it's always pretty cold and windy:cold: It's lovely warm soft wool- 55%merino wool, 33% microfibre and 12% cashmere, so with the microfibre it should be quite durable for Hollinka's escapades in it.:happydance:

I had a nice walk *newmummy* and* kit*, not very long or fast since Holly insisted on walking too:haha: 

Dinner tonight for us is a child friendly one- Mushroom and courgette creamy soup followed by cauliflower cheese and ham. :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> And now dh just phoned to say he's staying for the kids to have dinner and it'll be too late to buy the tomatoes for the pasta sauce (the only thing I asked him to do) on the way home
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> rant over
> 
> :ignore::ignore::ignore:
> 
> Oh no Trin...is the boredom creeping in a bit too much today m'love?
> 
> ..and young lady...don't get any ideas about going on a tomato hunt yourself or there really will be :trouble: :winkwink:
> 
> Nothing good lined up on TV or begging to be read on your kindle?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just annoyed because he was away the whole day yesterday and today's 2 hour trip to the beach has turned into a whole day and part of the night away. It would be nice to have some conversation. All I've been doing is reading and watching tv and next week will be the same...and the next week.
> Just feeling ignored and hormonal and sulky...ignore meClick to expand...
> 
> I know Trin...I'm happy in my own company for only so long. Maybe he thinks he's doing you a favour giving you peace and quiet? Have a nice calm chat with him about it when he gets in...he seems like a gem so I'm sure he'll understand and bear it in mind while you are stuck on bed rest.Click to expand...
> 
> He is a gem...but he's still a man. He can't help that blood is diverted away from his thinking brain and he makes bad decisions :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: None of 'em can m'love...none of 'em can!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hissy::brat::hissy: Monkey suit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's my mum's birthday today:cake:

*RACHAEL!* When I called my mum this morning to wish her happy b'day I asked her if she had a short veil and some long lacy ivory gloves (she's a costume designer by profession so she has stuff like that hanging around, or can rustle it up in a jiffy) and she said yes and will bring it over when she comes for the wedding :thumbup:
Thanks for your inspiration:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey Hollz, one of the stationery sets I'm listing appears to be inspired by you!
 



Attached Files:







desk3.jpg
File size: 124.8 KB
Views: 2









desk2.jpg
File size: 136.7 KB
Views: 0









desk1.jpg
File size: 76.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> It's my mum's birthday today:cake:
> 
> *RACHAEL!* When I called my mum this morning to wish her happy b'day I asked her if she had a short veil and some long lacy ivory gloves (she's a costume designer by profession so she has stuff like that hanging around, or can rustle it up in a jiffy) and she said yes and will bring it over when she comes for the wedding :thumbup:
> Thanks for your inspiration:hugs:

ooooh no wonder you're so cool, Holly, with a mum like that! Does she work on TV shows and films?!


----------



## kit_cat

I hate gloss painting :( I love doing emulsion :) Can you guess who's doing what? :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey Hollz, one of the stationery sets I'm listing appears to be inspired by you!

ooo yes look at that!:haha: How much are you selling it for? I can't do ebay but I'd quite like to buy that:D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's my mum's birthday today:cake:
> 
> *RACHAEL!* When I called my mum this morning to wish her happy b'day I asked her if she had a short veil and some long lacy ivory gloves (she's a costume designer by profession so she has stuff like that hanging around, or can rustle it up in a jiffy) and she said yes and will bring it over when she comes for the wedding :thumbup:
> Thanks for your inspiration:hugs:
> 
> ooooh no wonder you're so cool, Holly, with a mum like that! Does she work on TV shows and films?!Click to expand...

Yep she does lots of big stuff- films, tv, musicals, ballets, operas, theatre. It is the reason most of her friends are gay or lesbian, like Trin's:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Here's the full listing for that one:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/zakka-kawaii..._Stationery&hash=item1e61c2634d#ht_1058wt_932


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I hate gloss painting :( I love doing emulsion :) Can you guess who's doing what? :blush:

:haha: You got the gloopy drippy smelly gloss:haha: Is it low odour? If not tell dh you shouldn't be breathing in toxic fumes, which indeed you shouldn't be:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I just realised there's an error on the listing that i've now corrected - it's TWO envelopes, not 4


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, Turtles! :)
Just woke up... nice long sleep. Feeling a cold coming on, though....

I think I'm now 7 or 8 DPO. Tender boobies near the arm pit area, and that's it. I don't feel pregnant. DH keeps asking if he thinks I'm pregnant. What a dear. :haha:

I'm waiting until next weekend to test, so don't y'all get any ideas about early testing! :haha:

Bethany - I can't wait to see Holly in her jumper!! What color is it?

Kit - looks like you got lots of great advice on your situation! You'll have to keep us updated :)

Sarachka - Such cute papers!! It must be hard to part with them, huh? 
I have Target near me! I have to keep myself out of the baby section... otherwise I'd buy every cute little thing. DH would find me positively mad if I bought any baby stuff before I'm even pregnant!! I'm partial to stuff with HEDGEHOGS on it, though... I had a lot of African Pygmy Hedgehogs as pets when I was a kid and I've always collected them.
I lied - I do have something baby related. I bought it about 10 YEARS AGO! At IKEA! They had a crib set that had hedgehogs on it, so naturally I had to buy it. ;)

Trin - So sorry you're bored, lovey! I hope you get the chance to talk to DH and tell him you'd like some company.

Jaynie - You're a knitting fool! I can't wait to see your other projects! I always get so inspired by other people's craftiness :)

Hello to everyone else! Where's Molly today??


----------



## poas

Hey everybody....hope you are all ok...I'm mad at oh so thought I'd come on here and cheer myself up with the random happenings!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> I did OH a cooked breakfast for brunch so I dunno if I'll want a big meal tonight. I'll wait and see what he fancies.


Sara what did you have from chinese last night? Tonight we are having roasted pork, mash,brocolli and baba carrots stuffing and gravy :munch::munch:




Sarachka said:


> Aww I wish we had Target here in the UK, I'd buy this for Hollinka
> 
> Super cute monkey sleep suit




Sarachka said:


> awww and we all need this one:
> 
> turtle sleep suit!!

:headspin::yipee:They are fab dabby dosie want them we all need the turtle one to put our :baby:in and we could have a turtle year book :happydance:with pics of them wearing the suits:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Oh *Trin* you poor bored sausage you:nope: You could crochet a fine fly cover for your MIL?:haha: I really don't envy you, I hope you find something good in that kindle of yours:book:
> 
> :yipee: for 2nd finished project *Jaynie*! I've just cast on for LO's jumper, I'm making it a bit big so that it lasts for our summer hols camping in Brittany, where it's always pretty cold and windy:cold: It's lovely warm soft wool- 55%merino wool, 33% microfibre and 12% cashmere, so with the microfibre it should be quite durable for Hollinka's escapades in it.:happydance:
> 
> I had a nice walk *newmummy* and* kit*, not very long or fast since Holly insisted on walking too:haha:
> 
> Dinner tonight for us is a child friendly one- Mushroom and courgette creamy soup followed by cauliflower cheese and ham. :munch:

Fancymonkeyhollywalkingpants showing off to daddy:thumbup: your tea sounds nommy:thumbup:

Luna i forgot to say your Indian teapot is beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon ladies!


----------



## new mummy2010

Whats annoyed you Lissy?

Hello Molly hows you lovely?


----------



## poas

Ok...prepare for rant...Firstly I would like to say OH and I rarely argue (when we do it's been related to his ex,who is his lo mum) so this has not been a fun weekend...
This w/end is our w/end to have his lo-i love her dearly,she lived with us from age 2-3,so I have (normally) a great bond with her-anyways,whilst he is on his way to pick her up,I get a call from my friend-his baby is making an appearance,I need to go watch his other kids whilst he goes to hosp-so off I go,stay up whole night (hideous neighbours dont shut up till 3,then the teething1yr old I'm watching wakes at 4) and continue to watch the kids till midday yday,when the grandparents arrive to take over...so,I sleepily make my way home,to be greeted by oh.....welcoming his preg fiance with open arms and a mug of tea??? NO. With a scowl,that I have spent barely anytime with his daughter,that she has been miserable (apparently MY fault) and that he has allowed my sister to my son off for the day,so I wont see him till bedtime!!!!!!!!
I breath deeply, think-he must just be stressed, and try to move past this-he sulks all day and then tells me he bought pizza for dinner-with pineapple on as he 'forgot' I'm allergic.
Still, even though I feel like I'm being punished I try to play with emma,but when i tell her not to draw on her hands she starts ignoring me point blank-instead of telling her she should listen to me,that i'm just looking out for her-oh turns on me!!!
Saying that I shouldnt expect her to talk to me if I am going to tell her off!!!!
Then this morning she is still ignoring me and my son, so I ask her outright, 'do you just want today with daddy?' she says yes, so we leave-I tell him we'll give them some time and that i feel unsupported, but see them for lunch-return home and he has gone,ring and he tells me he has gone to a friends (that harris has been wanting to go to for weeks!!!) and that I wanted time alone!!!!!Now we dont get to say goodbye to Emma as he is leaving from the friends house!!!!
Never has he been like this before,am I being unreasonable?
I'm sorry to ramble :(


----------



## Sarachka

Hey Hayley,

I had Honey Chicken and veg chow mein, nom nom! I left some for OH and he loooooved it.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I hate gloss painting :( I love doing emulsion :) Can you guess who's doing what? :blush:
> 
> :haha: You got the gloopy drippy smelly gloss:haha: Is it low odour? If not tell dh you shouldn't be breathing in toxic fumes, which indeed you shouldn't be:shrug:Click to expand...

Nope, I get to do some emulsion later after OH's gloss had dried a bit :happydance:

Don't worry...windows are open, plentiful ventilation...honest! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies 

how are you all ? 

been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...

thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 10









wedding1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly where do you get your wool? I want fancy wool :brat: especially when it comes to gifts and childrens stuff! 

Luna I am a fool :fool: for knitting I'm doing a pouch for my needles :smug: it's mainly to practice stocking stitch/pearling and ribbing :yipee: sorry you feel rough I think I might be getting a cold too :nope:

sarachka I hope your selling goes good for the orphans won't belong until I can just knit stuff for them!! Plans for Sunday night? 

New mummy dinner sounds yummmmmmmmmy :munch:

Hi everyone what y'all doing? I've just been to see Erin!


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Whats annoyed you Lissy?
> 
> Hello Molly hows you lovely?

I am well... tired, but well. How are you?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- BEAUTIFUL wedding pics lovely. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Ok...prepare for rant...Firstly I would like to say OH and I rarely argue (when we do it's been related to his ex,who is his lo mum) so this has not been a fun weekend...
> This w/end is our w/end to have his lo-i love her dearly,she lived with us from age 2-3,so I have (normally) a great bond with her-anyways,whilst he is on his way to pick her up,I get a call from my friend-his baby is making an appearance,I need to go watch his other kids whilst he goes to hosp-so off I go,stay up whole night (hideous neighbours dont shut up till 3,then the teething1yr old I'm watching wakes at 4) and continue to watch the kids till midday yday,when the grandparents arrive to take over...so,I sleepily make my way home,to be greeted by oh.....welcoming his preg fiance with open arms and a mug of tea??? NO. With a scowl,that I have spent barely anytime with his daughter,that she has been miserable (apparently MY fault) and that he has allowed my sister to my son off for the day,so I wont see him till bedtime!!!!!!!!
> I breath deeply, think-he must just be stressed, and try to move past this-he sulks all day and then tells me he bought pizza for dinner-with pineapple on as he 'forgot' I'm allergic.
> Still, even though I feel like I'm being punished I try to play with emma,but when i tell her not to draw on her hands she starts ignoring me point blank-instead of telling her she should listen to me,that i'm just looking out for her-oh turns on me!!!
> Saying that I shouldnt expect her to talk to me if I am going to tell her off!!!!
> Then this morning she is still ignoring me and my son, so I ask her outright, 'do you just want today with daddy?' she says yes, so we leave-I tell him we'll give them some time and that i feel unsupported, but see them for lunch-return home and he has gone,ring and he tells me he has gone to a friends (that harris has been wanting to go to for weeks!!!) and that I wanted time alone!!!!!Now we dont get to say goodbye to Emma as he is leaving from the friends house!!!!
> Never has he been like this before,am I being unreasonable?
> I'm sorry to ramble :(

Ahhh Lissy, you're not at all unreasonable..particularly with OH allowing Emma to dictate the situation and not backing you up. He knows that even though he maybe did that out of frustration at the time, he's setting a rod for his own back. Definitely one to "discuss" when you feel calmer. As you know all too well I'm sure, you need a united front on these things.

It seems like lots of circumstances have conspired against you both and the only people who have ended up with a raw deal are you and OH. You've helped/cared for everyone else but yourselves really, not that I'm saying it's right for OH to take that out on you - no way!

If I was you I'd let the dust settle, calm down to at least just a simmer :winkwink: then discuss the situation. OH does need to be aware that especially with another LO on the way, he can't always have your undivided attention and you can't be at his beck and call.

Hope you feel a bit better letting it out anyway m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Crunchie...what a stunner you are! Beautiful dress :flower: I had a very similar style myself :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Molleeeeeeeeeee :hugs:

I miss you when you're not about.

Why so tired...feeling rough or poor sleepytime?


----------



## Mollykins

Lissy... I am not fit to respond... I seem quick to jump to the angry place today but I can say that I'm sorry you are dealing with this. What a bum way to spend your weekend. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molleeeeeeeeeee :hugs:
> 
> I miss you when you're not about.
> 
> Why so tired...feeling rough or poor sleepytime?

:awww: Sweet for you to miss me. :hugs: 

I didn't sleep too horribly but I feel like I didn't sleep at all. :shrug: 

After my LO got out of her tub this morning, Alice the Curious Kitten fell in the tub while trying to bat at the bubbles. :haha: I wonder if she'll be so curious again.


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks kitkatpaddywack

Funny how I said, I want nothing fancy .....I dont want strapless....or a vail....... or any netting ! lol 


sorry lissy !!! xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molleeeeeeeeeee :hugs:
> 
> I miss you when you're not about.
> 
> Why so tired...feeling rough or poor sleepytime?
> 
> :awww: Sweet for you to miss me. :hugs:
> 
> I didn't sleep too horribly but I feel like I didn't sleep at all. :shrug:
> 
> After my LO got out of her tub this morning, Alice the Curious Kitten fell in the tub while trying to bat at the bubbles. :haha: I wonder if she'll be so curious again.Click to expand...

:haha: Ahh poor little Alice...I'd bet she won't be quite so brave next time :haha:

You need a little nap time today I think...OH can take over while you do can't he?


----------



## poas

Sorry for going on-I do feel mildly calmer now though...Molly I can be quick to get angry to this last few days but have been trying my best,Kit I think you are right-I will try calm down completely then talk.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Sorry for going on-I do feel mildly calmer now though...Molly I can be quick to get angry to this last few days but have been trying my best,Kit I think you are right-I will try calm down completely then talk.

Don't worry lovely...a good chat and clear the air and everything will be peachy again :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Thanks kitkatpaddywack
> 
> Funny how I said, I want nothing fancy .....I dont want strapless....or a vail....... or any netting ! lol
> 
> 
> sorry lissy !!! xxx

:haha: My friend said the same as you and ended up with the sparkliest, p'zazzy, puffball number you've ever seen in your life! 

Your dress is very classy :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molleeeeeeeeeee :hugs:
> 
> I miss you when you're not about.
> 
> Why so tired...feeling rough or poor sleepytime?
> 
> :awww: Sweet for you to miss me. :hugs:
> 
> I didn't sleep too horribly but I feel like I didn't sleep at all. :shrug:
> 
> After my LO got out of her tub this morning, Alice the Curious Kitten fell in the tub while trying to bat at the bubbles. :haha: I wonder if she'll be so curious again.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Ahh poor little Alice...I'd bet she won't be quite so brave next time :haha:
> 
> You need a little nap time today I think...OH can take over while you do can't he?Click to expand...

He could and I know he would. We were talking last night before sleep came and he commented that the only way he knows that I am pregnant is my mood swings (happy to sad to mad, etc) and that I'm tired ALL THE TIME. :haha: He can't wait until I show. I understand that but I'm nervous about being huge.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Thanks kitkatpaddywack
> 
> Funny how I said, I want nothing fancy .....I dont want strapless....or a vail....... or any netting ! lol
> 
> 
> sorry lissy !!! xxx

I like this pairing... it's a bit odd yes?

Edit: Not necessarily fit for a wedding but... I'm not sure where else to where it.
 



Attached Files:







pretty.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kitkatpaddywack
> 
> Funny how I said, I want nothing fancy .....I dont want strapless....or a vail....... or any netting ! lol
> 
> 
> sorry lissy !!! xxx
> 
> I like this pairing... it's a bit odd yes?
> 
> Edit: Not necessarily fit for a wedding but... I'm not sure where else to where it.Click to expand...

Now that is one unique dress!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:



Another pretty bride:cloud9:you look lovely and loved up with mrfrakencrunchie:thumbup:

Lissy oh dear that is a bit poo can see why your p**ed off:hugs:,so whilst you were helping a friend he has had the ex in sent your Harri off with your sis and his daughter is been akward? I reckon she has obviously been listening to her mummy no>>?:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molleeeeeeeeeee :hugs:
> 
> I miss you when you're not about.
> 
> Why so tired...feeling rough or poor sleepytime?
> 
> :awww: Sweet for you to miss me. :hugs:
> 
> I didn't sleep too horribly but I feel like I didn't sleep at all. :shrug:
> 
> After my LO got out of her tub this morning, Alice the Curious Kitten fell in the tub while trying to bat at the bubbles. :haha: I wonder if she'll be so curious again.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Ahh poor little Alice...I'd bet she won't be quite so brave next time :haha:
> 
> You need a little nap time today I think...OH can take over while you do can't he?Click to expand...
> 
> He could and I know he would. We were talking last night before sleep came and he commented that the only way he knows that I am pregnant is my mood swings (happy to sad to mad, etc) and that I'm tired ALL THE TIME. :haha: He can't wait until I show. I understand that but I'm nervous about being huge.Click to expand...

:haha: So funny after all my complaints about not being big enough (I must now say that I'm definitely popping) 

Don't worry about this Molly...it's your third and your body will respond expertly to the changes..perhaps a little quicker than you'd like. It's hard to do but we've no option but to relinquish control of our waistlines :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly here's Target's entire Monkey baby range:

Holly wants it al!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kitkatpaddywack
> 
> Funny how I said, I want nothing fancy .....I dont want strapless....or a vail....... or any netting ! lol
> 
> 
> sorry lissy !!! xxx
> 
> I like this pairing... it's a bit odd yes?
> 
> Edit: Not necessarily fit for a wedding but... I'm not sure where else to where it.Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is one unique dress!!Click to expand...

:rofl: "unique" is such a polite word choice.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molleeeeeeeeeee :hugs:
> 
> I miss you when you're not about.
> 
> Why so tired...feeling rough or poor sleepytime?
> 
> :awww: Sweet for you to miss me. :hugs:
> 
> I didn't sleep too horribly but I feel like I didn't sleep at all. :shrug:
> 
> After my LO got out of her tub this morning, Alice the Curious Kitten fell in the tub while trying to bat at the bubbles. :haha: I wonder if she'll be so curious again.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Ahh poor little Alice...I'd bet she won't be quite so brave next time :haha:
> 
> You need a little nap time today I think...OH can take over while you do can't he?Click to expand...
> 
> He could and I know he would. We were talking last night before sleep came and he commented that the only way he knows that I am pregnant is my mood swings (happy to sad to mad, etc) and that I'm tired ALL THE TIME. :haha: He can't wait until I show. I understand that but I'm nervous about being huge.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: So funny after all my complaints about not being big enough (I must now say that I'm definitely popping)
> 
> Don't worry about this Molly...it's your third and your body will respond expertly to the changes..perhaps a little quicker than you'd like. It's hard to do but we've no option but to relinquish control of our waistlines :shrug:Click to expand...

It's true, we've no control. :nope: I was so big for my size that my ab muscles split! Right down the middle. I could fit my fingers in between the space. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Kit... *POT PICS POT PICS POT PICS!!!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

CRUUUUUUNNNNCHIIIIIE! :wedding: They are such gorge pictures! You look so happy and bouncy and BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!:cloud9: You have a proper full rustly wedding dress too, it looks stunning my dear, and nerves are all part of the fun:happydance: Hope I get nervous.8-[


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> Luna i forgot to say your Indian teapot is beautiful:thumbup:

Thank you!! I can't wait to receive it and display it in my (still not finished!) India bedroom :D



Crunchie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:

Sooooo prrreeeeettty!!!



firstbaby25 said:


> Holly where do you get your wool? I want fancy wool :brat: especially when it comes to gifts and childrens stuff!
> 
> Luna I am a fool :fool: for knitting I'm doing a pouch for my needles :smug: it's mainly to practice stocking stitch/pearling and ribbing :yipee: sorry you feel rough I think I might be getting a cold too :nope:
> 
> sarachka I hope your selling goes good for the orphans won't belong until I can just knit stuff for them!! Plans for Sunday night?
> 
> New mummy dinner sounds yummmmmmmmmy :munch:
> 
> Hi everyone what y'all doing? I've just been to see Erin!

Oh, sounds so cool, Jaynie! Are you working from a pattern or making it up as you go? I want to make a case for my crochet hooks. I have this adorable fabric and a quilted remnant that would make a fantastic case. Gotta dust off my sewing machine!



Sarachka said:


> Holly here's Target's entire Monkey baby range:
> 
> Holly wants it al!

Adorable!!!! Help me. I'll be near a target today....!

Well, I am off. My parents need some computer help from DH (being the computer guy he is!) so we're going to meet them at the computer store (near Target!! :dohh: ) and then they're taking us out to lunch. And after that grocery shopping and picking up our farm eggs. Ahhh. And even later than that, DH's hockey game. Loooong day. I can keep up from my phone, though. That is if I'm not playing this addicting game called Bubble Birds....!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> CRUUUUUUNNNNCHIIIIIE! :wedding: They are such gorge pictures! You look so happy and bouncy and BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!:cloud9: You have a proper full rustly wedding dress too, it looks stunning my dear, and nerves are all part of the fun:happydance: Hope I get nervous.8-[

Oh you will be nervous... if only because you are afraid you might say "I do" and the part when he asks "Does anyone think this marriage should not proceed?" Since you are unfamiliar with the French phrases. :haha: 

You know I adore you... I'm only :tease:-ing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poo I just lost my long message I'd written:shrug:

So, the abridged version;

*Lunalady* it's a cream and red marine style jumper I'm knitting for LO

*Jaynie* I have a couple of good woolshops near me, this is my fave in that village street I sent photos of recently...https://justin-petitpoint.over-blog.com/pages/Bienvenue_chez_Justin_Petitpoint-411619.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka thankyou for my monkey set:happydance:
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> CRUUUUUUNNNNCHIIIIIE! :wedding: They are such gorge pictures! You look so happy and bouncy and BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!:cloud9: You have a proper full rustly wedding dress too, it looks stunning my dear, and nerves are all part of the fun:happydance: Hope I get nervous.8-[

I had to have a big dress to cover my frankenfeet :haha:

as I was about to walk in I said to my dad..... i need to wee ! he was like...no you dont ! daddy I need a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CLASSY :winkwink:

my bestie got married last year and she had a "london" wedding.... she had a 50's dress ...all short that spun out when she spinned round....with a big hair and a red london bus to take us to the recpetion.... I loved it ! 

she had an afternoon tea and she let me keep one of the vintage teapots....It twas BRILL :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> CRUUUUUUNNNNCHIIIIIE! :wedding: They are such gorge pictures! You look so happy and bouncy and BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!:cloud9: You have a proper full rustly wedding dress too, it looks stunning my dear, and nerves are all part of the fun:happydance: Hope I get nervous.8-[
> 
> I had to have a big dress to cover my frankenfeet :haha:
> 
> as I was about to walk in I said to my dad..... i need to wee ! he was like...no you dont ! daddy I need a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CLASSY :winkwink:
> 
> my bestie got married last year and she had a "london" wedding.... she had a 50's dress ...all short that spun out when she spinned round....with a big hair and a red london bus to take us to the recpetion.... I loved it !
> 
> she had an afternoon tea and she let me keep one of the vintage teapots....It twas BRILL :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey! I was at a London wedding in October and my friend had a vintage bus too. So we all boarded it ready for it to take us to the reg. office, blowing party poopers and generally being rowdy and immature, and THE BUS DIDN'T START!:dohh: So we all ended up grabbing taxis:haha: They got the bus working in time to take us from the reg. office to the party venue though, so we got our vintage bus ride:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> CRUUUUUUNNNNCHIIIIIE! :wedding: They are such gorge pictures! You look so happy and bouncy and BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!:cloud9: You have a proper full rustly wedding dress too, it looks stunning my dear, and nerves are all part of the fun:happydance: Hope I get nervous.8-[
> 
> I had to have a big dress to cover my frankenfeet :haha:
> 
> as I was about to walk in I said to my dad..... i need to wee ! he was like...no you dont ! daddy I need a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CLASSY :winkwink:
> 
> my bestie got married last year and she had a "london" wedding.... she had a 50's dress ...all short that spun out when she spinned round....with a big hair and a red london bus to take us to the recpetion.... I loved it !
> 
> she had an afternoon tea and she let me keep one of the vintage teapots....It twas BRILL :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I was at a London wedding in October and my friend had a vintage bus too. So we all boarded it ready for it to take us to the reg. office, blowing party poopers and generally being rowdy and immature, and THE BUS DIDN'T START!:dohh: So we all ended up grabbing taxis:haha: They got the bus working in time to take us from the reg. office to the party venue though, so we got our vintage bus ride:happydance:Click to expand...

one of our mates left his lady at the reg. office when we all jumped on ( she was in the loo ) ....:wacko: she was so mad at the afternooon tea she made my oh swap seats so she didnt have to sit next to him :growlmad: she was so MAD


----------



## HollyMonkey

Matchpoint's on Frog telly tonight


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> CRUUUUUUNNNNCHIIIIIE! :wedding: They are such gorge pictures! You look so happy and bouncy and BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!:cloud9: You have a proper full rustly wedding dress too, it looks stunning my dear, and nerves are all part of the fun:happydance: Hope I get nervous.8-[
> 
> I had to have a big dress to cover my frankenfeet :haha:
> 
> as I was about to walk in I said to my dad..... i need to wee ! he was like...no you dont ! daddy I need a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CLASSY :winkwink:
> 
> my bestie got married last year and she had a "london" wedding.... she had a 50's dress ...all short that spun out when she spinned round....with a big hair and a red london bus to take us to the recpetion.... I loved it !
> 
> she had an afternoon tea and she let me keep one of the vintage teapots....It twas BRILL :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I was at a London wedding in October and my friend had a vintage bus too. So we all boarded it ready for it to take us to the reg. office, blowing party poopers and generally being rowdy and immature, and THE BUS DIDN'T START!:dohh: So we all ended up grabbing taxis:haha: They got the bus working in time to take us from the reg. office to the party venue though, so we got our vintage bus ride:happydance:Click to expand...

That sounds like amazing fun! All the weddings I've been to have been very traditional really although some absolutely fab-uh-less!!! 

*sigh* Just love weddings and like Crunchie, I'd love to do it all again even though it was 9 years ago this year! I think I aspire to look like that again really. Holly, I'm quite envious of your impending nuptials :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> It's my mum's birthday today:cake:
> 
> *RACHAEL!* When I called my mum this morning to wish her happy b'day I asked her if she had a short veil and some long lacy ivory gloves (she's a costume designer by profession so she has stuff like that hanging around, or can rustle it up in a jiffy) and she said yes and will bring it over when she comes for the wedding :thumbup:
> Thanks for your inspiration:hugs:


Ooohhh, all excited can't wait to see! You'll look even more amazing(if that's even possible)


----------



## Rachael.

Crunchie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:

Beautiful, love the black and white one.


----------



## Rachael.

Lost the OH to the XBOX! 

Had a lazy day today, slept in until 10am (OH sorted kids...bless him) took the kids on a bike ride and went to the park then came hope and slammed in the lamb! Am currently stuffed and lying on the sofa!


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> Lost the OH to the XBOX!
> 
> Had a lazy day today, slept in until 10am (OH sorted kids...bless him) took the kids on a bike ride and went to the park then came hope and slammed in the lamb! Am currently stuffed and lying on the sofa!

Sounds like a great Sunday. Hope you enjoyed :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:


BEAUTIFUL wedding pics Crunchster!
You all had such lovely weddings. Mine was nearly 12 years ago so we didn't get any digital pics. And I don't have a scanner so I can post any pics. I didn't wear white tho


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Lost the OH to the XBOX!
> 
> Had a lazy day today, slept in until 10am (OH sorted kids...bless him) took the kids on a bike ride and went to the park then came hope and slammed in the lamb! Am currently stuffed and lying on the sofa!
> 
> Sounds like a great Sunday. Hope you enjoyed :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah, just don't want to go to work tomorrow! I've got Wednesday & Thursday off though as it's half term so only a 3 day working week. Going shopping with my girls next week as we're going to a wedding on the 5th March and most of the clothes they own are black(as they both dislike pink and feminine girly clothes - they both live in skinny leg jeans or leggings!) Hoping i might be able to persuade them to wear a dress!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL wedding pics Crunchster!
> You all had such lovely weddings. Mine was nearly 12 years ago so we didn't get any digital pics. And I don't have a scanner so I can post any pics. I didn't wear white thoClick to expand...

Ooo, what colour then?


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Lost the OH to the XBOX!
> 
> Had a lazy day today, slept in until 10am (OH sorted kids...bless him) took the kids on a bike ride and went to the park then came hope and slammed in the lamb! Am currently stuffed and lying on the sofa!
> 
> Sounds like a great Sunday. Hope you enjoyed :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just don't want to go to work tomorrow! I've got Wednesday & Thursday off though as it's half term so only a 3 day working week. Going shopping with my girls next week as we're going to a wedding on the 5th March and most of the clothes they own are black(as they both dislike pink and feminine girly clothes - they both live in skinny leg jeans or leggings!) Hoping i might be able to persuade them to wear a dress!Click to expand...

Good luck with that one! What age are your girls?


----------



## TrinityMom

So OH came home at 7:30, and asks "what's wrong?". He's been out since 10 and the plan was for everyone to come here. What a waste of underwear!!! I could have stayed floating free all day
AND he had no dinner plan for me, even tho I asked hims specifically to organise dinner (I've made a plan for every day next week).
So I'm sulking. Childish, I know, but if I talk to him now I may bite his head off or spit in his eye! :sulk:

And I was bad and ate a chocolate and now I feel :sick:


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Lost the OH to the XBOX!
> 
> Had a lazy day today, slept in until 10am (OH sorted kids...bless him) took the kids on a bike ride and went to the park then came hope and slammed in the lamb! Am currently stuffed and lying on the sofa!
> 
> Sounds like a great Sunday. Hope you enjoyed :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just don't want to go to work tomorrow! I've got Wednesday & Thursday off though as it's half term so only a 3 day working week. Going shopping with my girls next week as we're going to a wedding on the 5th March and most of the clothes they own are black(as they both dislike pink and feminine girly clothes - they both live in skinny leg jeans or leggings!) Hoping i might be able to persuade them to wear a dress!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with that one! What age are your girls?Click to expand...

Chloe is nearly 10 but she's 4ft 11 and a size 5 shoe (looks a lot older)

Ellie is 7 going on 17 extremely opinionated


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL wedding pics Crunchster!
> You all had such lovely weddings. Mine was nearly 12 years ago so we didn't get any digital pics. And I don't have a scanner so I can post any pics. I didn't wear white thoClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what colour then?Click to expand...

EMerald green raw silk full skirt with old gold (not shiny) raw silk corset top with ivy embroidered on it. DH wore black pants with a white manderin collar shirt with the same ivy embroidered on the collar and cuffs. And I had a pale gold veil with embroidered stars

It was a garden wedding. Bridesmaids wore raw silk dresses in the same green but all different style - whatever they wanted so it suited them


----------



## Rachael.

TrinityMom said:


> So OH came home at 7:30, and asks "what's wrong?". He's been out since 10 and the plan was for everyone to come here. What a waste of underwear!!! I could have stayed floating free all day
> AND he had no dinner plan for me, even tho I asked hims specifically to organise dinner (I've made a plan for every day next week).
> So I'm sulking. Childish, I know, but if I talk to him now I may bite his head off or spit in his eye! :sulk:
> 
> And I was bad and ate a chocolate and now I feel :sick:

I'd be sulking too Trin, you're well within you rights!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin that sounds fab-uh-less. I love the image I have in my head. :cloud9:


----------



## Rachael.

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL wedding pics Crunchster!
> You all had such lovely weddings. Mine was nearly 12 years ago so we didn't get any digital pics. And I don't have a scanner so I can post any pics. I didn't wear white thoClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what colour then?Click to expand...
> 
> EMerald green raw silk full skirt with old gold (not shiny) raw silk corset top with ivy embroidered on it. DH wore black pants with a white manderin collar shirt with the same ivy embroidered on the collar and cuffs. And I had a pale gold veil with embroidered stars
> 
> It was a garden wedding. Bridesmaids wore raw silk dresses in the same green but all different style - whatever they wanted so it suited themClick to expand...

My bridesmaids wore green (racing green) empire style dresses


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL wedding pics Crunchster!
> You all had such lovely weddings. Mine was nearly 12 years ago so we didn't get any digital pics. And I don't have a scanner so I can post any pics. I didn't wear white thoClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what colour then?Click to expand...
> 
> EMerald green raw silk full skirt with old gold (not shiny) raw silk corset top with ivy embroidered on it. DH wore black pants with a white manderin collar shirt with the same ivy embroidered on the collar and cuffs. And I had a pale gold veil with embroidered stars
> 
> It was a garden wedding. Bridesmaids wore raw silk dresses in the same green but all different style - whatever they wanted so it suited themClick to expand...

wow !!!! there must be a way we can see pics of this ???????

I love seeing bridesmaids in different styles with the same colour


----------



## Mollykins

I did something naughty... I picked up the safe and carried it upstairs and now I have sharp cramping. I sorry beanie. :(


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhh I love green ! 

my bridesmaid wore black !!!!


----------



## Rachael.

Mollykins said:


> I did something naughty... I picked up the safe and carried it upstairs and now I have sharp cramping. I sorry beanie. :(

Naughty...i painted the bathroom ceiling at 37 weeks balancing one leg on the edge of the bath and the other on the radiator. My mum caught me and went mad!


----------



## Rachael.

I think my stomach muscles are broke! Managed to make them ache earlier by blowing my nose!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna I'm doing my bag in a pattern but as to stitches and rows it's all me... I need to practice my stitching too :) such a geek! I've finished for the day now and I haven't got far (I keep unravelling stocking stitch followed by 2x2 rib :nope: :nope: so started again and realised I'm too tired). 

Everyone you make me wanna get married so bad :flower: I'm pretty bored now I've put my knitting down! Boys are playing computer games :cry:. Erin fell over real hard when I was there and it was really sad! I keep thinking about it... My stomach knots!

Lissy i'd be annoyed too :flower: I'm sure that you will resolve it and if he carries on I would say that you don't wanna be undermined in your house and it's fine if he'd rather that his daughter had no relationship with the mother of her bro/sis! Stupid boys!


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Lost the OH to the XBOX!
> 
> Had a lazy day today, slept in until 10am (OH sorted kids...bless him) took the kids on a bike ride and went to the park then came hope and slammed in the lamb! Am currently stuffed and lying on the sofa!
> 
> Sounds like a great Sunday. Hope you enjoyed :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just don't want to go to work tomorrow! I've got Wednesday & Thursday off though as it's half term so only a 3 day working week. Going shopping with my girls next week as we're going to a wedding on the 5th March and most of the clothes they own are black(as they both dislike pink and feminine girly clothes - they both live in skinny leg jeans or leggings!) Hoping i might be able to persuade them to wear a dress!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with that one! What age are your girls?Click to expand...
> 
> Chloe is nearly 10 but she's 4ft 11 and a size 5 shoe (looks a lot older)
> 
> Ellie is 7 going on 17 extremely opinionatedClick to expand...

Oh my...that won't be easy on the dress wearing mission...you may need re-inforcements :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL wedding pics Crunchster!
> You all had such lovely weddings. Mine was nearly 12 years ago so we didn't get any digital pics. And I don't have a scanner so I can post any pics. I didn't wear white thoClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what colour then?Click to expand...
> 
> EMerald green raw silk full skirt with old gold (not shiny) raw silk corset top with ivy embroidered on it. DH wore black pants with a white manderin collar shirt with the same ivy embroidered on the collar and cuffs. And I had a pale gold veil with embroidered stars
> 
> It was a garden wedding. Bridesmaids wore raw silk dresses in the same green but all different style - whatever they wanted so it suited themClick to expand...

That sounds like a genuine "WOW" occasion. I'd love to see pictures if it were at all possible.


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> Lost the OH to the XBOX!
> 
> Had a lazy day today, slept in until 10am (OH sorted kids...bless him) took the kids on a bike ride and went to the park then came hope and slammed in the lamb! Am currently stuffed and lying on the sofa!
> 
> Sounds like a great Sunday. Hope you enjoyed :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just don't want to go to work tomorrow! I've got Wednesday & Thursday off though as it's half term so only a 3 day working week. Going shopping with my girls next week as we're going to a wedding on the 5th March and most of the clothes they own are black(as they both dislike pink and feminine girly clothes - they both live in skinny leg jeans or leggings!) Hoping i might be able to persuade them to wear a dress!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with that one! What age are your girls?Click to expand...
> 
> Chloe is nearly 10 but she's 4ft 11 and a size 5 shoe (looks a lot older)
> 
> Ellie is 7 going on 17 extremely opinionatedClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my...that won't be easy on the dress wearing mission...you may need re-inforcements :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think bribery may be my only option!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I did something naughty... I picked up the safe and carried it upstairs and now I have sharp cramping. I sorry beanie. :(

:shock: A safe?? As in a big old metal lump? Crazy lady :winkwink: I'm sure your cramping is just beanie's way of saying "bloody hell mum...a safe?" Take it easy m'love 'cos I'm not sure if you know or not but you're pregnant! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin men just aren't as considerate as us, they mustn't be because if we did that when they were sick we would feel guilty (that's if we actually managed to stay out from 10 til 7 without making our excuses and rushing home to tend to man!) :flower: hope you're ok my lovely... :kiss: your wedding sounds gorgeous too.

Holly I can't get on that link! I'm going to look it up on google...


----------



## TrinityMom

Keep in mind these are photos of photos. Sorry for the beer goggles :haha:

We look like such children! How did people let us get married???
 



Attached Files:







DSC00093.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6









DSC00097.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC00098.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin your dress sounds amazing:thumbup: I guess if I wasn't having such a tiny do then I'd have got my mum to make me a wowser number like that!

I'm off to bed soon.:kiss: 

Lissy I was meant to say earlier that I whenever I have 'ex' issues as a general rule I count to 50 000 before opening my mouth :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Gotta go. DH is locking up for the night and banging doors!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...

I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Keep in mind these are photos of photos. Sorry for the beer goggles :haha:
> 
> We look like such children! How did people let us get married???

Ahhhhh, beautiful as I suspected. Was your dress made specially? Thanks for finding a way to post these :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin...I know it's not easy but keep chillaxin' for little beanie :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...
> 
> I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)

Ooooo, really?? You NEVER get sore boobies?? Hmmmm. Well, we know it only takes one little swimmer....when will you :test:??


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...
> 
> I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)

YEY!!!!!!!!!!!! for sore boobs....i had wind 7 - 9 DPO as well, could it be a symptom???


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...
> 
> I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)
> 
> Ooooo, really?? You NEVER get sore boobies?? Hmmmm. Well, we know it only takes one little swimmer....when will you :test:??Click to expand...

I tested with a superdrug test 9 DPO (not even FMU) and got a positive


----------



## kit_cat

Good night HollyMonkeypantaloons :flower:

Sleep very well and I'll catch you in da morning :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin thanks for the pics, they're lovely and yes you do look like kids!:haha: My sis got married at 19 and I was 12 at the time and thought she was so grown up, bet if I look at the pics now I'd think she looked barely legal:haha:

Night night Trin:kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...
> 
> I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)
> 
> Ooooo, really?? You NEVER get sore boobies?? Hmmmm. Well, we know it only takes one little swimmer....when will you :test:??Click to expand...
> 
> I tested with a superdrug test 9 DPO (not even FMU) and got a positiveClick to expand...

I've heard lots of people swearing by SD tests. I used tesco's tests at 9/10DPO I think which gave me a positive which I obviously didn't believe :haha:

Jaynie..do you have tests in stock m'love?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie!:wohoo: I needn't say anything here, you know how much I loooove sore boobs!!! :holly:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh jaynie!! How exciting!! Hoe many days past ovulation are you?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oh jaynie!! How exciting!! Hoe many days past ovulation are you?

Oi Jaynie!!! You can't drop that little "tit" bit (see what I did there?:winkwink:) into the conversation then vamoosh!! We need much more detail......


----------



## Crunchie

jaynie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get back here


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good night Trin...I know it's not easy but keep chillaxin' for little beanie :hugs:




kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...
> 
> I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)
> 
> Ooooo, really?? You NEVER get sore boobies?? Hmmmm. Well, we know it only takes one little swimmer....when will you :test:??Click to expand...




Rachael. said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...
> 
> I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)
> 
> YEY!!!!!!!!!!!! for sore boobs....i had wind 7 - 9 DPO as well, could it be a symptom???Click to expand...




Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...
> 
> I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)
> 
> Ooooo, really?? You NEVER get sore boobies?? Hmmmm. Well, we know it only takes one little swimmer....when will you :test:??Click to expand...
> 
> I tested with a superdrug test 9 DPO (not even FMU) and got a positiveClick to expand...

Look! I've worked out the multi quote function!:happydance: Posts chosen at random:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't realise it was that little '+' sign near the "quote" button :dohh: I've been in such awe of you multi quoters!


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't multi quote :nope:

testing when I'm late I seriously doubt I am. It'll be superman or an alien to survive in no ewcm for that long! Ha! Just so you all knew some more about how cruel our bodies can be! Sorry.. I got caught watching a curious deaths programme, delightful.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to get to sleep now but Jaynie you'll be back on bright and early tomorrow no? Test tomorrow:flower: Thanks in advance. My doc said you can from 7dpo:haha: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


:holly:


:holly:


:holly:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: sorry for keeping you waiting!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I can't multi quote :nope:
> 
> testing when I'm late I seriously doubt I am. It'll be superman or an alien to survive in no ewcm for that long! Ha! Just so you all knew some more about how cruel our bodies can be! Sorry.. I got caught watching a curious deaths programme, delightful.

Ok..so when's officially late?? We need to know y'know! 

Superbaby eh? You've just got to go one better haven't you! Mine's just going to be ordinary...although won't be affected by Kryptonite which is a bonus! :winkwink:

Curious deaths you say...? Sounds....jolly :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I can't multi quote :nope:
> 
> testing when I'm late I seriously doubt I am. It'll be superman or an alien to survive in no ewcm for that long! Ha! Just so you all knew some more about how cruel our bodies can be! Sorry.. I got caught watching a curious deaths programme, delightful.

It could be an alien:shrug: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't multi quote :nope:
> 
> testing when I'm late I seriously doubt I am. It'll be superman or an alien to survive in no ewcm for that long! Ha! Just so you all knew some more about how cruel our bodies can be! Sorry.. I got caught watching a curious deaths programme, delightful.
> 
> It could be an alien:shrug: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifClick to expand...

That'll be fine...so long as it can phone home from time to time :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't multi quote :nope:
> 
> testing when I'm late I seriously doubt I am. It'll be superman or an alien to survive in no ewcm for that long! Ha! Just so you all knew some more about how cruel our bodies can be! Sorry.. I got caught watching a curious deaths programme, delightful.
> 
> It could be an alien:shrug: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifClick to expand...
> 
> That'll be fine...so long as it can phone home from time to time :thumbup:Click to expand...

I used to be in love with E.T. :kiss: I thought he was lovely and I had a 'cuddly' ET made of plastic:wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't multi quote :nope:
> 
> testing when I'm late I seriously doubt I am. It'll be superman or an alien to survive in no ewcm for that long! Ha! Just so you all knew some more about how cruel our bodies can be! Sorry.. I got caught watching a curious deaths programme, delightful.
> 
> It could be an alien:shrug: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifClick to expand...
> 
> That'll be fine...so long as it can phone home from time to time :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Time to retire for me too my turtle friends...another weekend is done, where does it go?

Anyway...nighty night all, sweet dreams and hope you're all snug as bugs in rugs :hugs: (unless of course it's the afternoon where you are and that's just silly)

EDIT..Oooo, my baby will be banana shaped tomorrow :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit, night holly. :sleep: well. Heading to bed myself soon! I have no knitting seems odd to be awake and not knitting!


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie when is AF due?*


----------



## Rachael.

Night, night all xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh your making me want to post pics of everything i have now!!! im going to go retrieve a few ebay links for you ladies :) So I can show you the bridesmaids possible dresses!


----------



## x-ginge-x

1) https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...246&var=510007859400&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2) https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...618&var=510007862664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3) https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...642&var=520012031568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4) https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...853&var=510007891106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Maid Of Honor Dress: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...01201&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4239wt_1139

all my wedding stuff! https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=359830&id=825300345&l=7cc1f67245


----------



## x-ginge-x

Silly thing posted twice so I will edit out this one :haha: I need to take pics of my dress and the cake knives I have and the hair twists I have, I will be having a short veil and a underdress petticoat thingy!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie baby- please test soon... I am so impatient!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin thanks for the pics, they're lovely and yes you do look like kids!:haha: My sis got married at 19 and I was 12 at the time and thought she was so grown up, bet if I look at the pics now I'd think she looked barely legal:haha:
> 
> Night night Trin:kiss::hugs:

We were 22 and had been together 5 years already. We felt grown up but really!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Time to retire for me too my turtle friends...another weekend is done, where does it go?
> 
> Anyway...nighty night all, sweet dreams and hope you're all snug as bugs in rugs :hugs: (unless of course it's the afternoon where you are and that's just silly)
> 
> EDIT..Oooo, my baby will be banana shaped tomorrow :shock:

The banana freaks me out a bit...I don't know about where you all are but in SA canteloupes are bigger than bananas :shrug: And I've never seen a 1 pound banana :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

:holly::holly:Jaynie!!!:holly::holly:

When is af due???


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to watch Juno on my laptop today:flower: Love that movie

And I'm going to resist strangling my daxie who keeps whining at me :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to watch Juno on my laptop today:flower: Love that movie
> 
> And I'm going to resist strangling my daxie who keeps whining at me :growlmad:

I love that movie too! So cute. 

:coffee: ahhh monday mornings, how I loathe thee. Still, at least it's my short week with Wednesday off :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning :hi: ok so i thort i was 6dpo temps gonna 35.95 which is my pre just about to ovulate temp :( and opks are getting darker again:hissy: oh this is a crazy cycle!
Im on cd26 so i prob wont ov now grrr :( oh come on af! x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Time to retire for me too my turtle friends...another weekend is done, where does it go?
> 
> Anyway...nighty night all, sweet dreams and hope you're all snug as bugs in rugs :hugs: (unless of course it's the afternoon where you are and that's just silly)
> 
> EDIT..Oooo, my baby will be banana shaped tomorrow :shock:
> 
> The banana freaks me out a bit...I don't know about where you all are but in SA canteloupes are bigger than bananas :shrug: And I've never seen a 1 pound banana :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: I know what you mean...it doesn't seem logical to go from canteloupe to banana?? :shrug: Ok, it's official, this week I have a weirdo baby :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to watch Juno on my laptop today:flower: Love that movie
> 
> And I'm going to resist strangling my daxie who keeps whining at me :growlmad:
> 
> I love that movie too! So cute.
> 
> :coffee: ahhh monday mornings, how I loathe thee. Still, at least it's my short week with Wednesday off :happydance:Click to expand...

Never seen Juno myself but have heard loads of people saying it's great.

Sarachka..:happydance: for your short week! How often do you get a Wednesday off?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Morning :hi: ok so i thort i was 6dpo temps gonna 35.95 which is my pre just about to ovulate temp :( and opks are getting darker again:hissy: oh this is a crazy cycle!
> Im on cd26 so i prob wont ov now grrr :( oh come on af! x

That's a bit poopy :nope: It's a pain not knowing what's going on. Hope it sorts itself out quick smart!


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning Dearest Turtles! :hi:

And I can see u lurking there Kit! :hi::haha:

I was going to come on yesterday but I seriously don't know where the time went! :shrug: Before I knew it the day was gone! :haha:

Hope all varieties of fruit are ok today? 

And Yay for Kit's Banana! :happydance:

Well I'm now on CD 14 and still no  ... I'm just impatient really coz I know I don't usually O till atleast CD 16! :haha:

I will post pics of today's and yesterdays tests in a sec for u wee-nuts to compare! :haha:

Ok so this is TMI warning for those eating breakfast or lunch or dinner...


Yesterday I had a very small amount of EWCM... And I mean a tiny amount... But the rest of the CM was a pale yellow colour and kinda wetish :haha:... 

I thought that if the CM was still yellow then I was not yet at my most fertile?! So can anyone explain why I had EWCM if the rest was non fertile CM? :shrug:

We are going to BD tonight just to be on the safe side... In the mean time there's always pre seed! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Moomin..

I see you! How are you my lovely? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodness me, it's a tumbleweed morning sure enough!

Good morning to everyone when they eventually lurk :hi:

I'm working from home again today..so will check in from time to time my lovelies :thumbup:

Hope this fine Monday finds you all well in your respective corners of the world :hugs:


----------



## MoominMumma

Ooops just noticed the time... Gotta get back to work in a min... Will post pics at lunch! 

Talk to u later Kitty Kat and Nanaaaa! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

good morning my week off starts!! just catching up ........


----------



## HollyMonkey

HELLO KIT'S BANANA :hi:
Monkey eat Banana :munch:

*Jaynie *this is the shop I go to when I visit my parents in Leigh-on-Sea, if you're ever day tripping there! It's small but select, very pretty wool indeed, not sure if you can order online or not from them:shrug:https://rosesandrue.co.uk/


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> good morning my week off starts!! just catching up ........

Good morning lovely!! 

Hurrah for a week off..what you going to do with it? :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> HELLO KIT'S BANANA :hi:
> Monkey eat Banana :munch:
> 
> *Jaynie *this is the shop I go to when I visit my parents in Leigh-on-Sea, if you're ever day tripping there! It's small but select, very pretty wool indeed, not sure if you can order online or not from them:shrug:https://rosesandrue.co.uk/

Back off banana girl!! :trouble: :grr:


----------



## firstbaby25

I love Juno :) I love the girl ellen Paige in it! 

My af is due on Sunday I think... I have a thirteen day LP...

Knitting my pouch as we speak :)


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, I think I can wait till Sunday Jaynie :thumbup:

How are you today m'love?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'm off to do my knitting if i can encourage Holly to stay roughly in one place so I can keep an eye on her:wacko:

On theme; I've pretty much stopped bleeding now so I reset my cbfm since my cycles are going to be all over the place for a bit now it might be interesting to have an idea of where I am. It was on day cd50, I'd forgotten to stop it when I got my BFP :fool: It's really not going to "know" me in a hurry that thing:haha:

Big Kiss all, Hurrah for short week Sarachka.

Had nightmare last night that my guinea pigs died and they turned into the size of sweets and got lodged in my throat and I had to spit these tiny furry dead guinea pigs out. It was :cry: and :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I'm off to do my knitting if i can encourage Holly to stay roughly in one place so I can keep an eye on her:wacko:
> 
> On theme; I've pretty much stopped bleeding now so I reset my cbfm since my cycles are going to be all over the place for a bit now it might be interesting to have an idea of where I am. It was on day cd50, I'd forgotten to stop it when I got my BFP :fool: It's really not going to "know" me in a hurry that thing:haha:
> 
> Big Kiss all, Hurrah for short week Sarachka.
> 
> Had nightmare last night that my guinea pigs died and they turned into the size of sweets and got lodged in my throat and I had to spit these tiny furry dead guinea pigs out. It was :cry: and :sick:

:shock:

Oh my Holly...that is one weird dream...whatever did you go to bed thinking about last night? Was it Jaynie's Superalien baby? :shrug:

Glad you've stopped bleeding now and can move on my love. It really helps once that part is over :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all ?
> 
> been chatting lots I see, I need to go catch up ...
> 
> thought I would share some wedding pics as well.... I wish I could get married again !!!! I would like to do it all again not feeling so nervous :dohh:
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL wedding pics Crunchster!
> You all had such lovely weddings. Mine was nearly 12 years ago so we didn't get any digital pics. And I don't have a scanner so I can post any pics. I didn't wear white thoClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what colour then?Click to expand...
> 
> EMerald green raw silk full skirt with old gold (not shiny) raw silk corset top with ivy embroidered on it. DH wore black pants with a white manderin collar shirt with the same ivy embroidered on the collar and cuffs. And I had a pale gold veil with embroidered stars
> 
> It was a garden wedding. Bridesmaids wore raw silk dresses in the same green but all different style - whatever they wanted so it suited themClick to expand...


*Trin that sounds so lovely and different and unique, would love to see pictures*




Rachael. said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I did something naughty... I picked up the safe and carried it upstairs and now I have sharp cramping. I sorry beanie. :(
> 
> Naughty...i painted the bathroom ceiling at 37 weeks balancing one leg on the edge of the bath and the other on the radiator. My mum caught me and went mad!Click to expand...

*I was doind decorating at about 36 weeks rollering ceilings and Reece ended up with his cord around his neck 3 timesMW told me off when i said what i had been doing*



TrinityMom said:


> Keep in mind these are photos of photos. Sorry for the beer goggles :haha:
> 
> We look like such children! How did people let us get married???

*Trin edit above you both look so loved up and youngi love the outfits thank you for sharing*



firstbaby25 said:


> Ok so some on topic discussion kinda...
> 
> I have :holly: boobs... It's like a one in a million chance I'm expecting but my boobs have never been this sore (I don't get sore boobies :shrug:)

*Jaynie has sore boobiewoobies mine go sore first real recognisable symptom for me really although mine were right in time with BFP not ages before but im weird*





HollyMonkey said:


> I didn't realise it was that little '+' sign near the "quote" button :dohh: I've been in such awe of you multi quoters!


*Oh Bethany lmao you make me chuckle i did try to explain this to you ,im glad the bleedig is packing up i know its not much consolation but my MC was early on like 5w and a day or so and my body took as AF and by the time i stopped bleeding i O'd again in like 6days*




kit_cat said:


> Time to retire for me too my turtle friends...another weekend is done, where does it go?
> 
> Anyway...nighty night all, sweet dreams and hope you're all snug as bugs in rugs :hugs: (unless of course it's the afternoon where you are and that's just silly)
> 
> EDIT..Oooo, my baby will be banana shaped tomorrow :shock:

*Banana for Kit yom yom !!oh Kit you asked me if time was flying for me not really but im real impatient and hate waiting for things maybe when 20wk scan is done it will but im nearlly half way there well will be in a few wks*



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> good morning my week off starts!! just catching up ........
> 
> Good morning lovely!!
> 
> Hurrah for a week off..what you going to do with it? :happydance:Click to expand...

*Well today may go up loft at mums she is out this morning though with sisters kitty at vets and having her eyes tested!!, i want to see what decent if any baby stuff i still have up there to wash and sort out. Lee was meant to be off but has now only got thurs&fri offReece has already left me on my tod to go play out so watching JKyle and tidying round!! Tomorrow maybe i might go see my friend and her newwednesday i may go somewhere and thurs fri we are having days out well supposed to be *


----------



## Sarachka

I think my question from last night got missed:
*How is it possible to have symptoms before implantation? Does the blastocyst give off hormones on its travels??!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi *newmummy*,:hi: I was still clicking on the normal quote button even after your lesson:haha: Thanks I love hearing mc reassurance, and it's true this time I had no pain:thumbup: Think it was the drug they gave me last time though that caused the pain for me. I'm hoping that my body thinks it's just late AF too, the bleeding began at 5.5/6 weeks ish so my body shouldn't be too confused. But I'd only just got a regular cycle back after stopping breastfeeding, I think my body's a bit slow on the uptake sometimes:dohh: BUT I'm not going to compare this mc to my last one where my cycles were really cocked up for a year afterwards because last time I had a hcg of about 25 000 at the time of mc, this time it couldn't have been more than 1000 since a couple of days before bleeding it was only at 730, so surely that must be less confusing:fool:

We're going out on Thursday, to the Agricultural Fair in Paris. It's at an Earl's Court kind of place and there are LOADS of farm animals:happydance::mamafy:

Right, back to my knitting...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I think my question from last night got missed:
> *How is it possible to have symptoms before implantation? Does the blastocyst give off hormones on its travels??!*

Nope, loads of turtles replied. I wrote at least 10 lines :tease: Not sure that the blasto _gives off_ hormones other than hcg, but I think the body's hormones re-adjust in order to accomodate the blasto.:shrug:

Have you got symptoms? Spill the beans :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I think my question from last night got missed:
> *How is it possible to have symptoms before implantation? Does the blastocyst give off hormones on its travels??!*

The general scientific concensus is that no it's not possible but I've always had symptoms pre implantation (except this time, which for me was indeed a bad sign) so I'm sure our progesterone and estrogen knows something that the rest doesn't. But medics would say otherwise so who knows?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I think my question from last night got missed:
> *How is it possible to have symptoms before implantation? Does the blastocyst give off hormones on its travels??!*
> 
> The general scientific concensus is that no it's not possible but I've always had symptoms pre implantation (except this time, which for me was indeed a bad sign) so I'm sure our progesterone and estrogen knows something that the rest doesn't. But medics would say otherwise so who knows?Click to expand...

It makes sense that you would have symptoms because before af oestrogen and progesterone drop dramatically and that's why af arrives. In pregnancy, progesterone remains high and then rises even before implantation to maintain the endometrial layer so more hormones = symptoms (to my thinking anyway)

Right, off to have my plain yoghurt midmorning snack


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I think my question from last night got missed:
> *How is it possible to have symptoms before implantation? Does the blastocyst give off hormones on its travels??!*
> 
> The general scientific concensus is that no it's not possible but I've always had symptoms pre implantation (except this time, which for me was indeed a bad sign) so I'm sure our progesterone and estrogen knows something that the rest doesn't. But medics would say otherwise so who knows?Click to expand...
> 
> It makes sense that you would have symptoms because before af oestrogen and progesterone drop dramatically and that's why af arrives. In pregnancy, progesterone remains high and then rises even before implantation to maintain the endometrial layer so more hormones = symptoms (to my thinking anyway)
> 
> Right, off to have my plain yoghurt midmorning snackClick to expand...

That's how I feel too but everything I've read says that until af arrives then prog and estr on a pregnant or non pregnant cycle are at the same level, and only when af is late do they kick in.:?: I don't believe it though, I think a man doctor decided that:haha:

Enjoy your minimum carb snack!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I think my question from last night got missed:
> *How is it possible to have symptoms before implantation? Does the blastocyst give off hormones on its travels??!*

Sorry Sarachka...I'm afraid this symptomless wretch has nothing intelligent to add here :shrug:

What symptoms are you having??


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes sarachka I reckon it releases hormones cause an unfertilised egg does! So it must!


----------



## TrinityMom

Speaking of symptoms, I've had almost none. Unless you count a prolonged anger at my DH :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Yes sorry y'all answered my initial question but not my subsequent more details needed obsessing question :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yes sorry y'all answered my initial question but not my subsequent more details needed obsessing question :fool:

We can't answer fully until you tell us what particular symptoms you have in mind. Nudge nudge :winkwink: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Speaking of symptoms, I've had almost none. Unless you count a prolonged anger at my DH :shrug:

What's "almost" none? Weren't you complaining of :sick: the other day?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of symptoms, I've had almost none. Unless you count a prolonged anger at my DH :shrug:
> 
> What's "almost" none? Weren't you complaining of :sick: the other day?Click to expand...

It's just really mild in comparison to how it was. And definitely worse if it's anything junk food related. If I stick to the GD diet I'm fine. Maybe it's all the rest


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of symptoms, I've had almost none. Unless you count a prolonged anger at my DH :shrug:
> 
> What's "almost" none? Weren't you complaining of :sick: the other day?Click to expand...
> 
> It's just really mild in comparison to how it was. And definitely worse if it's anything junk food related. If I stick to the GD diet I'm fine. Maybe it's all the restClick to expand...

I think you might be right because when I did have the voms the only thing that calmed it (other than eating) was lying down for a spell. Also, as we keep saying, symptoms come and go don't they? Try not to worry too much...'tis not good for beanie :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Ginge* just been looking at your wedding stuff:thumbup: Is that your tiara at the bottom of the facebook pics? It's gorge :cloud9: 
Do I need to make place names like you have? We're having dinner at a posh restaurant/hotel in the evening (and Thierry and I are staying on overnight in a room, he booked that today! :happydance:) so I was guessing we'll just play musical chairs when we get there :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of symptoms, I've had almost none. Unless you count a prolonged anger at my DH :shrug:
> 
> What's "almost" none? Weren't you complaining of :sick: the other day?Click to expand...
> 
> It's just really mild in comparison to how it was. And definitely worse if it's anything junk food related. If I stick to the GD diet I'm fine. Maybe it's all the restClick to expand...

I think if all women stuck to the gd diet there'd be far fewer cases of morning sickness:shrug: It's such a {hateful} but healthy diet.

But no back cramps still?:flower: (apart from the ones due to lying down all day!:wacko:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Spring has almost sprung!!:wohoo: I've just been in the garden cleaning out my guinea pig cage tray (they're fine:thumbup: still alive and not lodged in my throat) and I had a look round the garden and there are loads of buds and blossoms and tulips coming out, and pink and yellow and white primroses all over the grass:wohoo: And 'tis mild and dry and almost sunny so I'm taking LO for a bike ride through the forest this afternoon. :bike: She's only just gone to sleep though, so we're in for a late lunch...


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I've got good vibes about *Jaynie's* sore boobs and *Sarachka's* secrecy and *Emandi's* twinges
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And I like what I'm knitting for Hollinka, and I've just had a tin of nom nom herring filets on wholemeal Krisproll crackers while I wait for LO to have lunch together (which will be left over cauliflower cheese from yesterday with boulgour and green salad)

So all in all a far happier day than a week or so ago for me:thumbup:


----------



## MoominMumma

Afternoon Turtle dudettes! :hi:

Ok so as promised here are the pics...

This one is yesterday's test...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/471fd776.jpg

And this one is this morning's test...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/07ebb84d.jpg

As u can see I'm getting sooo much closer to my :) 

:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

*Hollyboobs* I'm glad you're having a better time with things now! :hugs::flower:

Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of symptoms, I've had almost none. Unless you count a prolonged anger at my DH :shrug:
> 
> What's "almost" none? Weren't you complaining of :sick: the other day?Click to expand...
> 
> It's just really mild in comparison to how it was. And definitely worse if it's anything junk food related. If I stick to the GD diet I'm fine. Maybe it's all the restClick to expand...
> 
> I think if all women stuck to the gd diet there'd be far fewer cases of morning sickness:shrug: It's such a {hateful} but healthy diet.
> 
> But no back cramps still?:flower: (apart from the ones due to lying down all day!:wacko:)Click to expand...

Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?


----------



## MoominMumma

*Hollyboobs* I'm glad you're having a better time with things now! :hugs::flower:

Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Afternoon Turtle dudettes! :hi:
> 
> Ok so as promised here are the pics...
> 
> This one is yesterday's test...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/471fd776.jpg
> 
> And this one is this morning's test...
> 
> https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/07ebb84d.jpg
> 
> As u can see I'm getting sooo much closer to my :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Xxx

Moomin...are they the CBFM sticks then? Do you not use the CBFM to monitor your ovulation?


----------



## MoominMumma

Have no idea why that posted twice! Oh well it's twice the love! :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

I'm having lunch in the break room at work. Its like a mourgue in here!!

Leek & Potato covent garden soup nom nom. 

I rly don't have any symptoms and I don't like speculating bc then I'll look like a complete idiot when AF arrives.


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone hope youre all well x


----------



## mummyApril

yay Kit for your banana xx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm having lunch in the break room at work. Its like a mourgue in here!!
> 
> Leek & Potato covent garden soup nom nom.
> 
> I rly don't have any symptoms and I don't like speculating bc then I'll look like a complete idiot when AF arrives.

Hmm, methinks Sarachka may be holding out on us somewhat :^o :winkwink:

Are you sure???????? 

Oh, and I love the Covent Garden soups..L&P is OH's fave!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> yay Kit for your banana xx

Hi April,

I'm good thanks..and yes, I have a weirdo banana this week :wacko:

How are you m'love?


----------



## MoominMumma

Hey Kit! :hi:

No they aren't the CBFM sticks as I'm too poor to afford the monitor! :haha:

They are the sticks from the CB Digi ovulation kit!

But if I don't manage it this cycle (although I will :winkwink:) then I'm going to buy the CBFM refill sticks coz my OFFICIAL TESTER - Mrs Preggo Crunchie - tried the CBFM refills in her O kit and they fit! :haha: And it will save money in the long run! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> And I've got good vibes about *Jaynie's* sore boobs and *Sarachka's* secrecy and *Emandi's* twinges
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And I like what I'm knitting for Hollinka, and I've just had a tin of nom nom herring filets on wholemeal Krisproll crackers while I wait for LO to have lunch together (which will be left over cauliflower cheese from yesterday with boulgour and green salad)
> 
> So all in all a far happier day than a week or so ago for me:thumbup:

Thanks for them good vibes :hugs:. But will have to disappoint you. 11dpo today, sore bbies like never before (not when touched) and today feeling very tired.
BUT! Had a teeny weeny pinkish CM yesterday, so did the tampon test :blush: and it looks like spotting on it way. Tested in the morning and :bfn:. Did the TT again :blush::blush: I think witch is on her way :wacko:. So sad. Doc appointment for blood tests on Wednesday morning.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of symptoms, I've had almost none. Unless you count a prolonged anger at my DH :shrug:
> 
> What's "almost" none? Weren't you complaining of :sick: the other day?Click to expand...
> 
> It's just really mild in comparison to how it was. And definitely worse if it's anything junk food related. If I stick to the GD diet I'm fine. Maybe it's all the restClick to expand...
> 
> I think if all women stuck to the gd diet there'd be far fewer cases of morning sickness:shrug: It's such a {hateful} but healthy diet.
> 
> But no back cramps still?:flower: (apart from the ones due to lying down all day!:wacko:)Click to expand...

Not much happening in the cramps department :thumbup: Can't eat my 30g of cheese tho :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> Hey Kit! :hi:
> 
> No they aren't the CBFM sticks as I'm too poor to afford the monitor! :haha:
> 
> They are the sticks from the CB Digi ovulation kit!
> 
> But if I don't manage it this cycle (although I will :winkwink:) then I'm going to buy the CBFM refill sticks coz my OFFICIAL TESTER - Mrs Preggo Crunchie - tried the CBFM refills in her O kit and they fit! :haha: And it will save money in the long run! :haha:
> 
> Xxx

Ahh, I see! They look very like the CBFM sticks too!

Looks like your O isn't far away!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?

It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb meals


----------



## TrinityMom

My FIL just texted me to say he's picked up the younger boys from school and the charity's cat food from my rooms and can he keep a bag for his starving dogs. It's CAT food, and besides that it's R1800 worth of cat food that I will have to pay for becuase the charity has less than no money. But tacked onto the end of the 'I have the squibs' it sort of makes me feel obliged. :nope: So i told him that we have 78 starving cats waiting for it but I can lend him some chicken mince. He declined the offer


----------



## TrinityMom

Nothing nicer than :shower: in the middle of the day and getting to wash my hair without any little boys coming in to :loo:

Good looking opk's there *Moomin* :thumbup:

I love change of season *Holly*. It's far less dramatic here but I love it when I catch that first wiff of summer :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...

Is it an ideal diet for those who are pregnant but don't have GD? I like the idea of ultra healthy eating while pregnant. Maybe you could forward me the details if it's a good idea?


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: I was just getting my bike out of the garage and it's started tipping down.:rain: I'll have a session on the exercise bike tonight instead, I'm missing my sport after a prudent 2 weeks of pregnancy and a week of mc:growlmad:

At least I can get more knitting done...


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I've got good vibes about *Jaynie's* sore boobs and *Sarachka's* secrecy and *Emandi's* twinges
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And I like what I'm knitting for Hollinka, and I've just had a tin of nom nom herring filets on wholemeal Krisproll crackers while I wait for LO to have lunch together (which will be left over cauliflower cheese from yesterday with boulgour and green salad)
> 
> So all in all a far happier day than a week or so ago for me:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for them good vibes :hugs:. But will have to disappoint you. 11dpo today, sore bbies like never before (not when touched) and today feeling very tired.
> BUT! Had a teeny weeny pinkish CM yesterday, so did the tampon test :blush: and it looks like spotting on it way. Tested in the morning and :bfn:. Did the TT again :blush::blush: I think witch is on her way :wacko:. So sad. Doc appointment for blood tests on Wednesday morning.Click to expand...

Oh no emandi..I'm sorry :nope: That is really rubbish. Let's hope the doc can sort you out my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :cry: I was just getting my bike out of the garage and it's started tipping down.:rain: I'll have a session on the exercise bike tonight instead, I'm missing my sport after a prudent 2 weeks of pregnancy and a week of mc:growlmad:
> 
> At least I can get more knitting done...

Poo bums :growlmad: I hate when that happens. It's been raining all day here although just that horrible fine rain that's barely there but soaks you to the skin :wacko:

Never mind...as you said, spring has almost sprung in Hollyland so there'll be lots of cycling to come soon :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...
> 
> Is it an ideal diet for those who are pregnant but don't have GD? I like the idea of ultra healthy eating while pregnant. Maybe you could forward me the details if it's a good idea?Click to expand...

It _is_ ideal but not with the weighing and measuring part, just eat to your fill. But basically there's no crap food allowed, and every meal has to be a perfect balance of protein, fibre and carbs. No greasy or sugary stuff, so you can kind of invent it really. And super regular mealtimes. There are 2 arguements in your case Kit: some would say DON'T do it since you've got your sugar challenge test coming up soon and it could "falsify" the results, others would say start it now and then you're bound to pass the sugar test. I'd go with the second option but in the knowledge you have to maintain that diet 'til the end of your pregnancy just in case you were sugar intolerant without knowing it:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I've got good vibes about *Jaynie's* sore boobs and *Sarachka's* secrecy and *Emandi's* twinges
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And I like what I'm knitting for Hollinka, and I've just had a tin of nom nom herring filets on wholemeal Krisproll crackers while I wait for LO to have lunch together (which will be left over cauliflower cheese from yesterday with boulgour and green salad)
> 
> So all in all a far happier day than a week or so ago for me:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for them good vibes :hugs:. But will have to disappoint you. 11dpo today, sore bbies like never before (not when touched) and today feeling very tired.
> BUT! Had a teeny weeny pinkish CM yesterday, so did the tampon test :blush: and it looks like spotting on it way. Tested in the morning and :bfn:. Did the TT again :blush::blush: I think witch is on her way :wacko:. So sad. Doc appointment for blood tests on Wednesday morning.Click to expand...

:hugs: Oh damn and blast. Hope the blood tests reveal that all is well and it's just a case of getting lucky next month:hugs:

I did the TT the week before last when I suspected beanie wasn't sticky, and I identifed the bleeding a good 3 days before it actually came with that oh so scientific technique :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka* I just caught a glimpse of my turtle in my siggy and it looked like it's farting, with those bubbles coming out of its bum:haha: Never seen it in that light before.:fool:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi *newmummy*,:hi: I was still clicking on the normal quote button even after your lesson:haha: Thanks I love hearing mc reassurance, and it's true this time I had no pain:thumbup: Think it was the drug they gave me last time though that caused the pain for me. I'm hoping that my body thinks it's just late AF too, the bleeding began at 5.5/6 weeks ish so my body shouldn't be too confused. But I'd only just got a regular cycle back after stopping breastfeeding, I think my body's a bit slow on the uptake sometimes:dohh: BUT I'm not going to compare this mc to my last one where my cycles were really cocked up for a year afterwards because last time I had a hcg of about 25 000 at the time of mc, this time it couldn't have been more than 1000 since a couple of days before bleeding it was only at 730, so surely that must be less confusing:fool:
> 
> We're going out on Thursday, to the Agricultural Fair in Paris. It's at an Earl's Court kind of place and there are LOADS of farm animals:happydance::mamafy:
> 
> Right, back to my knitting...


Thursday sounds like fun:thumbup:Hollynwill love the animals im sure ,maybe your bod will think its another wonky cycle and get back on track to normal like last time !! Poo for raining im freezing now:growlmad:have the fire on



HollyMonkey said:


> *Ginge* just been looking at your wedding stuff:thumbup: Is that your tiara at the bottom of the facebook pics? It's gorge :cloud9:
> Do I need to make place names like you have? We're having dinner at a posh restaurant/hotel in the evening (and Thierry and I are staying on overnight in a room, he booked that today! :happydance:) so I was guessing we'll just play musical chairs when we get there :-k

Yay for your overnight room hopefully you will be O'ing or something exxiting:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...
> 
> Is it an ideal diet for those who are pregnant but don't have GD? I like the idea of ultra healthy eating while pregnant. Maybe you could forward me the details if it's a good idea?Click to expand...
> 
> It _is_ ideal but not with the weighing and measuring part, just eat to your fill. But basically there's no crap food allowed, and every meal has to be a perfect balance of protein, fibre and carbs. No greasy or sugary stuff, so you can kind of invent it really. And super regular mealtimes. There are 2 arguements in your case Kit: some would say DON'T do it since you've got your sugar challenge test coming up soon and it could "falsify" the results, others would say start it now and then you're bound to pass the sugar test. I'd go with the second option but in the knowledge you have to maintain that diet 'til the end of your pregnancy just in case you were sugar intolerant without knowing it:shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmm...I think I'd like to have a look at it at least. Maybe I'll be aghast at the thought of what I can't eat and that'll be the deciding factor :haha: Did it come from you or Trin?


----------



## new mummy2010

Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all :wave:

Newbie doobee dooooooooooo!!!! 

You're here!! :yipee: :dance:

How are you today lovely? :flower: Any updates/news for us?????


----------



## kit_cat

Look at the widdle tortoise and widdle antelope....:awww: 

I took this picture when we went on safari like I mentioned before and I forgot how sweet this pic was. The tortoise had been ill and the little orphaned antelope had a dodgy leg at birth which had been operated on. They were put in a "sick bay" together to recover. The best thing was though that they were best friends :friends: and inseparable :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0257.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...
> 
> Is it an ideal diet for those who are pregnant but don't have GD? I like the idea of ultra healthy eating while pregnant. Maybe you could forward me the details if it's a good idea?Click to expand...
> 
> It _is_ ideal but not with the weighing and measuring part, just eat to your fill. But basically there's no crap food allowed, and every meal has to be a perfect balance of protein, fibre and carbs. No greasy or sugary stuff, so you can kind of invent it really. And super regular mealtimes. There are 2 arguements in your case Kit: some would say DON'T do it since you've got your sugar challenge test coming up soon and it could "falsify" the results, others would say start it now and then you're bound to pass the sugar test. I'd go with the second option but in the knowledge you have to maintain that diet 'til the end of your pregnancy just in case you were sugar intolerant without knowing it:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...I think I'd like to have a look at it at least. Maybe I'll be aghast at the thought of what I can't eat and that'll be the deciding factor :haha: Did it come from you or Trin?Click to expand...

I pmed you


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Look at the widdle tortoise and widdle antelope....:awww:
> 
> I took this picture when we went on safari like I mentioned before and I forgot how sweet this pic was. The tortoise had been ill and the little orphaned antelope had a dodgy leg at birth which had been operated on. They were put in a "sick bay" together to recover. The best thing was though that they were best friends :friends: and inseparable :cloud9:

:awww:


----------



## kit_cat

WHOAH! Palpitations :wacko: Me no likey :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi all :wave:
> 
> Newbie doobee dooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> You're here!! :yipee: :dance:
> 
> How are you today lovely? :flower: Any updates/news for us?????Click to expand...

Hi sweetums! Lovely banana you have there! No news from me today. I had a lovely weekend with my brother, sad to see him leave :cry: He is 4 yrs my elder and we are pretty close now that we are both grown. As kids i was somewhat of a pesky little sister more than a buddy :haha: 

I did decide to change docotrs. Unfortunately I won't be able to see her until April 15! :dohh: 

How was your weekend? :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

For Kit and anyone else who wants to look, here're the links for my charity

www.hillsidehaven.co.za (hasn't been updated in a while)

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=3136215327

and

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hillside-Haven/295400855159


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> WHOAH! Palpitations :wacko: Me no likey :nope:

tortoise and antelope get you all excited? take it easy there my dear. I get them off and on at times and it's no fun :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> WHOAH! Palpitations :wacko: Me no likey :nope:

Why you having palpitations?? Sit down and rest this instant!


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael..

I meant to ask how your brother's welcome home party went at the weekend. Sorry I didn't ask yesterday when I should have :blush:


----------



## emandi

new mummy2010 said:


> Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet

Thank you my sweet :hugs:. It's definitely not IB. I've been spotting before each period (last cycle 5 days) around this time if not earlier.
How are you my dear?

I am sorry my dear turtles for being a bit antisocial recently. Feeling a bit down, I really believed this cycle is my lucky one. Well I was wrong.
Considering giving up all ttc business and enjoy my lovely Emily. I am grateful and blessed to have such a lovely daughter. Maybe my pregnancy is not happening for a reason :shrug:. Still going to doctor and will see after I get results back.
Lots of love to all of you my turtle friends. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I've got good vibes about *Jaynie's* sore boobs and *Sarachka's* secrecy and *Emandi's* twinges
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And I like what I'm knitting for Hollinka, and I've just had a tin of nom nom herring filets on wholemeal Krisproll crackers while I wait for LO to have lunch together (which will be left over cauliflower cheese from yesterday with boulgour and green salad)
> 
> So all in all a far happier day than a week or so ago for me:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for them good vibes :hugs:. But will have to disappoint you. 11dpo today, sore bbies like never before (not when touched) and today feeling very tired.
> BUT! Had a teeny weeny pinkish CM yesterday, so did the tampon test :blush: and it looks like spotting on it way. Tested in the morning and :bfn:. Did the TT again :blush::blush: I think witch is on her way :wacko:. So sad. Doc appointment for blood tests on Wednesday morning.Click to expand...

:hugs: stoopid test :growlmad: wish it would have given you better results :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi all :wave:
> 
> Newbie doobee dooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> You're here!! :yipee: :dance:
> 
> How are you today lovely? :flower: Any updates/news for us?????Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetums! Lovely banana you have there! No news from me today. I had a lovely weekend with my brother, sad to see him leave :cry: He is 4 yrs my elder and we are pretty close now that we are both grown. As kids i was somewhat of a pesky little sister more than a buddy :haha:
> 
> I did decide to change docotrs. Unfortunately I won't be able to see her until April 15! :dohh:
> 
> How was your weekend? :flower:Click to expand...

Ahhh, sorry you have to say bye bye to bro for a little while :( Isn't it funny how as kids you can't stand your siblings then something changes and you suddenly have a new found affection and respect for them. I often wondered when that moment happened for me and my sis'...we couldn't stand each other..I was the pesky little sis' too again, with a 4 year gap!

What will your doctor's visit consist of on the 15th? Have you and OH done what you said and had a proper discussion yet?

My weekend...well, it was shopping and decorating, both of which I quite enjoyed thanks :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet
> 
> Thank you my sweet :hugs:. It's definitely not IB. I've been spotting before each period (last cycle 5 days) around this time if not earlier.
> How are you my dear?
> 
> I am sorry my dear turtles for being a bit antisocial recently. Feeling a bit down, I really believed this cycle is my lucky one. Well I was wrong.
> Considering giving up all ttc business and enjoy my lovely Emily. I am grateful and blessed to have such a lovely daughter. Maybe my pregnancy is not happening for a reason :shrug:. Still going to doctor and will see after I get results back.
> Lots of love to all of you my turtle friends. :hugs:Click to expand...

sad to say I can relate to how you are feeling dear. see what the doctor has to say before making any decisions.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> WHOAH! Palpitations :wacko: Me no likey :nope:
> 
> Why you having palpitations?? Sit down and rest this instant!Click to expand...

The weird thing is I am sitting??? Why do they happen? I have googled (just a little :blush:) and it said they can occur in pregnancy. Having never had such a thing it makes me feel a bit worried and a bit :sick:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi all :wave:
> 
> Newbie doobee dooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> You're here!! :yipee: :dance:
> 
> How are you today lovely? :flower: Any updates/news for us?????Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetums! Lovely banana you have there! No news from me today. I had a lovely weekend with my brother, sad to see him leave :cry: He is 4 yrs my elder and we are pretty close now that we are both grown. As kids i was somewhat of a pesky little sister more than a buddy :haha:
> 
> I did decide to change docotrs. Unfortunately I won't be able to see her until April 15! :dohh:
> 
> How was your weekend? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, sorry you have to say bye bye to bro for a little while :( Isn't it funny how as kids you can't stand your siblings then something changes and you suddenly have a new found affection and respect for them. I often wondered when that moment happened for me and my sis'...we couldn't stand each other..I was the pesky little sis' too again, with a 4 year gap!
> 
> What will your doctor's visit consist of on the 15th? Have you and OH done what you said and had a proper discussion yet?
> 
> My weekend...well, it was shopping and decorating, both of which I quite enjoyed thanks :thumbup:Click to expand...

I want to have a fertility exam done, but fast tracked straight to the ultrasound part where they examine my tubes for blockage. i am pretty sure I ovulate and my LP is good so if the issue is with me, the only thing left would be my tubes, but there's no reason why they should be blocked either :shrug: but since this will be my 1st appointment, i doubt any of that will happen. talking and blood work if anything would be my guess.

i think the combination of my parents divorcing and him moving away for college brought us closer together. they happened around the same time so he made it a point to always make sure I was ok during all of that. sweet guy he is! Just spoke with my mom and she said he left her some money yesterday before he left. he hid it b/c he knew she would not take it :haha:

what color with the nursey be? is there a theme?


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet
> 
> Thank you my sweet :hugs:. It's definitely not IB. I've been spotting before each period (last cycle 5 days) around this time if not earlier.
> How are you my dear?
> 
> I am sorry my dear turtles for being a bit antisocial recently. Feeling a bit down, I really believed this cycle is my lucky one. Well I was wrong.
> Considering giving up all ttc business and enjoy my lovely Emily. I am grateful and blessed to have such a lovely daughter. Maybe my pregnancy is not happening for a reason :shrug:. Still going to doctor and will see after I get results back.
> Lots of love to all of you my turtle friends. :hugs:Click to expand...

So what is the next step with the doctor? did you have blood work drawn?


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet
> 
> Thank you my sweet :hugs:. It's definitely not IB. I've been spotting before each period (last cycle 5 days) around this time if not earlier.
> How are you my dear?
> 
> I am sorry my dear turtles for being a bit antisocial recently. Feeling a bit down, I really believed this cycle is my lucky one. Well I was wrong.
> Considering giving up all ttc business and enjoy my lovely Emily. I am grateful and blessed to have such a lovely daughter. Maybe my pregnancy is not happening for a reason :shrug:. Still going to doctor and will see after I get results back.
> Lots of love to all of you my turtle friends. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So what is the next step with the doctor? did you have blood work drawn?Click to expand...

Last week I had a check up as a new patient and spoke to nurse. She said if I am concerned I can get an appointment with doctor and ask for hormone blood test. Appointment is on Wednesday and I hope doctor will not tell me to wait another 6 months before he is willing to do anything. All I want is having hormones checked, including thyroid. 
If he won't obey will have to throw tantrum :brat:.


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet
> 
> Thank you my sweet :hugs:. It's definitely not IB. I've been spotting before each period (last cycle 5 days) around this time if not earlier.
> How are you my dear?
> 
> I am sorry my dear turtles for being a bit antisocial recently. Feeling a bit down, I really believed this cycle is my lucky one. Well I was wrong.
> Considering giving up all ttc business and enjoy my lovely Emily. I am grateful and blessed to have such a lovely daughter. Maybe my pregnancy is not happening for a reason :shrug:. Still going to doctor and will see after I get results back.
> Lots of love to all of you my turtle friends. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So what is the next step with the doctor? did you have blood work drawn?Click to expand...
> 
> Last week I had a check up as a new patient and spoke to nurse. She said if I am concerned I can get an appointment with doctor and ask for hormone blood test. Appointment is on Wednesday and I hope doctor will not tell me to wait another 6 months before he is willing to do anything. All I want is having hormones checked, including thyroid.
> If he won't obey will have to throw tantrum :brat:.Click to expand...

funny how we are in the same boat. i have the same concern, that the new doc will tell me to try for another 6 months. perhaps we should stretch the truth and say we all ready have! :haha: then tantrum :brat:

Do u think u have a thyroid issue?


----------



## newbie_ttc

translating a Russian return at the moment :wacko: *Sarachka!*


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet
> 
> Thank you my sweet :hugs:. It's definitely not IB. I've been spotting before each period (last cycle 5 days) around this time if not earlier.
> How are you my dear?
> 
> I am sorry my dear turtles for being a bit antisocial recently. Feeling a bit down, I really believed this cycle is my lucky one. Well I was wrong.
> Considering giving up all ttc business and enjoy my lovely Emily. I am grateful and blessed to have such a lovely daughter. Maybe my pregnancy is not happening for a reason :shrug:. Still going to doctor and will see after I get
> results back.
> Lots of love to all of you my turtle friends. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So what is the next step with the doctor? did you have blood work drawn?Click to expand...
> 
> Last week I had a check up as a new patient and spoke to nurse. She said if I am concerned I can get an appointment with doctor and ask for hormone
> blood test. Appointment is on Wednesday and I hope doctor will not tell me to wait another 6 months before he is willing to do anything. All I want is having hormones checked, including thyroid.
> If he won't obey will have to throw tantrum :brat:.Click to expand...
> 
> funny how we are in the same boat. i have the same concern, that the new doc will tell me to try for another 6 months. perhaps we should stretch the truth and say we all ready have! :haha: then tantrum :brat:
> Do you think u have a thyroid issue?
> 
> 
> It's frustrating isn't it? I hope the new doc will not refuse you. I was thinking to create a little lie :haha:, if he/she will not cooperating I might use it :haha:.
> All women in my family suffer from hypothyroidism. My results were always on border line.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet
> 
> Thank you my sweet :hugs:. It's definitely not IB. I've been spotting before each period (last cycle 5 days) around this time if not earlier.
> How are you my dear?
> 
> I am sorry my dear turtles for being a bit antisocial recently. Feeling a bit down, I really believed this cycle is my lucky one. Well I was wrong.
> Considering giving up all ttc business and enjoy my lovely Emily. I am grateful and blessed to have such a lovely daughter. Maybe my pregnancy is not happening for a reason :shrug:. Still going to doctor and will see after I get results back.
> Lots of love to all of you my turtle friends. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:Emandi how long you been trying lovely?
I would lie to the doctor hehe:winkwink:
Don't give up yet i myself felt like you every other cycle but got there in the end along with alot of other turtles chin up:kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, Turtles!

Feeling very sick this morning... I thought I'd be able to just ignore my cold symptoms, but here I am with a full blown cold. I've been taking some cold meds... hopefully that's okay in the TTW. No fever, though, so that's good. I'm actually quite 'cold' as far as temps... probably not a good sign as far as getting a BFP!

Yay Kit for your banana!!

Trin, your wedding pictures are LOVELY!!

Bethany, I hope you and Holly are having a lovely spring day! ;)

Hello Sarachka, Newbie, Mollykins, Emandi, Ginge, Crunchie, New Mummy, Rachael, and all my other lovely Turtles!


----------



## Sarachka

Oooh it's a mystery! A package was delivered today by fed ex but no one was in to receive it - so they're coming again Wednesday. The senders name is written badly ... Could it possibly be a turtley wurtley?!?


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara what are the things your orphans are most in need of? As i have been bust sorting through all the babay&toddler clothes from mum's loft !!! And choosen what i wanna keep ,so would like the other bits to go to your cause lovely


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley honestly everything is useful. There are new-born abandoned babies ready for the tiny clothes, and then there are adults with disabilities who live in AWFUL institutions ready to wear adult clothes. Anything and everything will have someone able to fit in to it.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oooh it's a mystery! A package was delivered today by fed ex but no one was in to receive it - so they're coming again Wednesday. The senders name is written badly ... Could it possibly be a turtley wurtley?!?

Ooooo exciting..the intrigue....what could it be??? It wasn't me. Was it a wee turtle???? :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

*I'd like to share this documentary with you all. It's called Bulgaria's Abandoned Children. It's very heart breaking to watch, you might find it very upsetting and difficult to see, but please do have a look. I find it absolutely disgusting that children anywhere in the world suffer like this, but especially because these children are citizens of the EU.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCCZgYNvXTQ

I'm watching this now, an update to the documentary where they revisit the same orphanage and children:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ah_W9tS-8c

I'm sitting here crying but I am a firm believer that you should see things that are upsetting. Turning off youtube doesn't solve the problem. Watch it, finding it awful, and wanting to help ... helps!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi all :wave:
> 
> Newbie doobee dooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> You're here!! :yipee: :dance:
> 
> How are you today lovely? :flower: Any updates/news for us?????Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetums! Lovely banana you have there! No news from me today. I had a lovely weekend with my brother, sad to see him leave :cry: He is 4 yrs my elder and we are pretty close now that we are both grown. As kids i was somewhat of a pesky little sister more than a buddy :haha:
> 
> I did decide to change docotrs. Unfortunately I won't be able to see her until April 15! :dohh:
> 
> How was your weekend? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, sorry you have to say bye bye to bro for a little while :( Isn't it funny how as kids you can't stand your siblings then something changes and you suddenly have a new found affection and respect for them. I often wondered when that moment happened for me and my sis'...we couldn't stand each other..I was the pesky little sis' too again, with a 4 year gap!
> 
> What will your doctor's visit consist of on the 15th? Have you and OH done what you said and had a proper discussion yet?
> 
> My weekend...well, it was shopping and decorating, both of which I quite enjoyed thanks :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to have a fertility exam done, but fast tracked straight to the ultrasound part where they examine my tubes for blockage. i am pretty sure I ovulate and my LP is good so if the issue is with me, the only thing left would be my tubes, but there's no reason why they should be blocked either :shrug: but since this will be my 1st appointment, i doubt any of that will happen. talking and blood work if anything would be my guess.
> 
> i think the combination of my parents divorcing and him moving away for college brought us closer together. they happened around the same time so he made it a point to always make sure I was ok during all of that. sweet guy he is! Just spoke with my mom and she said he left her some money yesterday before he left. he hid it b/c he knew she would not take it :haha:
> 
> what color with the nursey be? is there a theme?Click to expand...

Sometimes you have to endure the preliminaries to get to the stuff that counts eh? Nonetheless, if you make sure the doc knows what you want to know, you'll get there :thumbup:

Hmm, nursery colour I think is going to be pure white, accented with the appropriate colour once my banana peels itself :winkwink: I've seen some absolutely gorgeous pure white things on shopping jaunts with maybe a little light grey or silver on them :cloud9: My carpeting/nursing chair will be pale cream too...I can see it in my mind's eye I think :happydance:

Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hayley honestly everything is useful. There are new-born abandoned babies ready for the tiny clothes, and then there are adults with disabilities who live in AWFUL institutions ready to wear adult clothes. Anything and everything will have someone able to fit in to it.

Oh thats good then whats the best way for me to do it ? Send to you or send straight there? That upset me about the newborn:baby:'s:cry:i want to bring them all here for us to have a few each:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

hayley you can send it straight there if you want, but there are weight restrictions. maximum package weight is 2kg, which costs £11.60 to send, it is pretty costly but if you could spare the £11 (or ask a couple of friends/mum etc to chip in) it would be easiest for me. I can give you the address


----------



## Mollykins

I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- I'm afraid to watch the videos... looks like I would fall apart and cry. :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- I'm afraid to watch the videos... looks like I would fall apart and cry. :cry:

Molly, it is VERY sad, but imagine how good you'd feel to then support a charity such as that?! I have a USA address where goods can be sent, and then sent FREE to Ukraine, through a charity called Sheppard's purse. 

Sorry ladies, I'm feeling very militant with my orphan propaganda today!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/132/feb5.png

no eggy!!! Here u go-light green is this cycle

https://img816.imageshack.us/img816/1407/opkn.jpg

im on cd26 and thought i ov on cd 20 above is my pics leading up to cd20 ,my opks are getting darker now :hissy: whats happening:shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....

Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka- I'm afraid to watch the videos... looks like I would fall apart and cry. :cry:
> 
> Molly, it is VERY sad, but imagine how good you'd feel to then support a charity such as that?! I have a USA address where goods can be sent, and then sent FREE to Ukraine, through a charity called Sheppard's purse.
> 
> Sorry ladies, I'm feeling very militant with my orphan propaganda today!Click to expand...

..and there's no shame in that at all Sarachka!

I watched every second of those clips...it's shocking. I'd lay good odds on Trin's cats 'n' bats being better cared for than those children. Where is the humanity of the staff? They are so completely de-sensitised to what is in front of them that they have lost their grip on those poor little girls and boys agony/boredom/hopelessness. Tragic doesn't even come close...and to think of the things we complain about :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/132/feb5.png
> 
> no eggy!!! Here u go-light green is this cycle
> 
> https://img816.imageshack.us/img816/1407/opkn.jpg
> 
> im on cd26 and thought i ov on cd 20 above is my pics leading up to cd20 ,my opks are getting darker now :hissy: whats happening:shock:

Oh dear..no wonder you are confuzzled...I'm so rubbish when it comes to charting etc because I've never done it...one of the other ladies will surely have a theory....?


----------



## Sarachka

Thank you kit!! And just think, you have helped make children like this happier with your donations


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka im having a big sort out of the girls clothes soon and would rather send them to you would that be ok? or do you not want to be bombarded with loads of clothes? xx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Thank you kit!! And just think, you have helped make children like this happier with your donations

Well it's such a small thing but if everyone did a small thing......


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka- I'm afraid to watch the videos... looks like I would fall apart and cry. :cry:
> 
> Molly, it is VERY sad, but imagine how good you'd feel to then support a charity such as that?! I have a USA address where goods can be sent, and then sent FREE to Ukraine, through a charity called Sheppard's purse.
> 
> Sorry ladies, I'm feeling very militant with my orphan propaganda today!Click to expand...

Really? There's a US addy? Ooo! Give it here! I mean... may I please have it? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not really sure... maybe because we've found out with the girls? I don't really know. I am concerned that if I choose to go yellow... will gender disappointment ruin the moment of the birth? :shrug: I feel awful for saying that because I really would love my baby either way. I mean, I love my oldest but I wanted her to be a boy so bad that when they told me she was a girl I cried. I just KNEW my youngest was a girl when I was pregnant. :shrug: Can you tell me why you want it to be a surprise?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I am also partial to the idea of nub guessing and then seeing if the guess was right. :haha: I am ridiculous.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure... maybe because we've found out with the girls? I don't really know. I am concerned that if I choose to go yellow... will gender disappointment ruin the moment of the birth? :shrug: I feel awful for saying that because I really would love my baby either way. I mean, I love my oldest but I wanted her to be a boy so bad that when they told me she was a girl I cried. I just KNEW my youngest was a girl when I was pregnant. :shrug: Can you tell me why you want it to be a surprise?Click to expand...

Absolutely I can...it's going to be my reward for my hard work...it's going to be that magical piece of information that everyone has to wait for until that amazing moment he/she pops out. Keeping that little piece of mystery is my pleasure :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I am also partial to the idea of nub guessing and then seeing if the guess was right. :haha: I am ridiculous.

Oh don't get me wrong, I'm as intrigued by nubbing as the next turtle :haha: I love the speculation too! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure... maybe because we've found out with the girls? I don't really know. I am concerned that if I choose to go yellow... will gender disappointment ruin the moment of the birth? :shrug: I feel awful for saying that because I really would love my baby either way. I mean, I love my oldest but I wanted her to be a boy so bad that when they told me she was a girl I cried. I just KNEW my youngest was a girl when I was pregnant. :shrug: Can you tell me why you want it to be a surprise?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely I can...it's going to be my reward for my hard work...it's going to be that magical piece of information that everyone has to wait for until that amazing moment he/she pops out. Keeping that little piece of mystery is my pleasure :cloud9:Click to expand...

oh God now youve got me thinking! And iv been adamant i want to find out! :/ haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower: hello Molly and Luna and Newbie and other far away turtles:hi:

I've just been kicking ass in the garage on the exercise bike (going round and round the garage Molly:haha:) which was fun. Well, not as fun as if it hadn't rained and I'd gone real cycling with Holly in the forest but hey:shrug:

Doing some crochet squares and Holly's jumper tonight. Have another 3 squares to finish for today's quota...

Will have a proper catch up after squares. 

*Babyhopes* I just glimpsed your opks, have you done an hpt? I know it seems an insensitive question but my opks got darker and darker at my recent BFP:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure... maybe because we've found out with the girls? I don't really know. I am concerned that if I choose to go yellow... will gender disappointment ruin the moment of the birth? :shrug: I feel awful for saying that because I really would love my baby either way. I mean, I love my oldest but I wanted her to be a boy so bad that when they told me she was a girl I cried. I just KNEW my youngest was a girl when I was pregnant. :shrug: Can you tell me why you want it to be a surprise?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely I can...it's going to be my reward for my hard work...it's going to be that magical piece of information that everyone has to wait for until that amazing moment he/she pops out. Keeping that little piece of mystery is my pleasure :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you for your reason... that such a lovely reason to wait. :flower: I'm becoming increasingly more partial to not finding out... though when I mentioned it to my OH he said, "Oh, we ARE finding out." :-k Maybe I can convince him with how fun it will be to nub guess.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure... maybe because we've found out with the girls? I don't really know. I am concerned that if I choose to go yellow... will gender disappointment ruin the moment of the birth? :shrug: I feel awful for saying that because I really would love my baby either way. I mean, I love my oldest but I wanted her to be a boy so bad that when they told me she was a girl I cried. I just KNEW my youngest was a girl when I was pregnant. :shrug: Can you tell me why you want it to be a surprise?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely I can...it's going to be my reward for my hard work...it's going to be that magical piece of information that everyone has to wait for until that amazing moment he/she pops out. Keeping that little piece of mystery is my pleasure :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> oh God now youve got me thinking! And iv been adamant i want to find out! :/ haha xClick to expand...

:haha: Sorry April...it's just my personal preference and I'm lucky that OH came round to my way of thinking in the end. I can't wait for the surprise and to see everyone's reactions :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure... maybe because we've found out with the girls? I don't really know. I am concerned that if I choose to go yellow... will gender disappointment ruin the moment of the birth? :shrug: I feel awful for saying that because I really would love my baby either way. I mean, I love my oldest but I wanted her to be a boy so bad that when they told me she was a girl I cried. I just KNEW my youngest was a girl when I was pregnant. :shrug: Can you tell me why you want it to be a surprise?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely I can...it's going to be my reward for my hard work...it's going to be that magical piece of information that everyone has to wait for until that amazing moment he/she pops out. Keeping that little piece of mystery is my pleasure :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> oh God now youve got me thinking! And iv been adamant i want to find out! :/ haha xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Sorry April...it's just my personal preference and I'm lucky that OH came round to my way of thinking in the end. I can't wait for the surprise and to see everyone's reactions :happydance:Click to expand...

Everyone's reactions? Ooo, question... who's going to be in the delivery room with you? If that is too prying tell me to shush. :-$


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah yeah ok we undestand kit and crunchy etc but ...
*No more team yellow!!*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure... maybe because we've found out with the girls? I don't really know. I am concerned that if I choose to go yellow... will gender disappointment ruin the moment of the birth? :shrug: I feel awful for saying that because I really would love my baby either way. I mean, I love my oldest but I wanted her to be a boy so bad that when they told me she was a girl I cried. I just KNEW my youngest was a girl when I was pregnant. :shrug: Can you tell me why you want it to be a surprise?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely I can...it's going to be my reward for my hard work...it's going to be that magical piece of information that everyone has to wait for until that amazing moment he/she pops out. Keeping that little piece of mystery is my pleasure :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> oh God now youve got me thinking! And iv been adamant i want to find out! :/ haha xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Sorry April...it's just my personal preference and I'm lucky that OH came round to my way of thinking in the end. I can't wait for the surprise and to see everyone's reactions :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone's reactions? Ooo, question... who's going to be in the delivery room with you? If that is too prying tell me to shush. :-$Click to expand...

:haha: Well I maybe didn't word that very well..it'll be reactions on the phone from everyone as it will be just me and OH in the "popping out" room. Close family are all to far away geographically even if I wanted them there, which honestly... I probably don't. What about you?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yeah yeah ok we undestand kit and crunchy etc but ...
> *No more team yellow!!*

:rofl:

It's just one let down after another isn't it? :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

havent done hpt as iv had chemical pregnancies before :(
i got ewcm so im sure i should ov soon,but its cd26 thats like forever lol


----------



## Mollykins

MOLLY FACTS!!!
UK facts in honor of all you UK turtloids. :flower:

1. There are a dozen secret rivers flowing beneath London. One, the Effra travels under the Oval cricket ground.

2. In 1945, a flock of starlings landed on the minute hand of Big Ben and put the time back by five minutes.

3. Female applicants for the original Directory Enquiry operators had to be single. They were expected to resign if they got married

4. There are more chickens than humans in England.

5. Some 80,000 umbrellas are lost annually on the London Underground.

And a bonus round.... WEIRD LAWS.

1. It is LEGAL for a male to urinate in public, as long it is on the rear wheel of his motor vehicle and his right hand is on the vehicle.

2. In York, excluding Sundays, it is perfectly legal to shoot a Scotsman with a bow and arrow. (Kit... it says, "Scotsman"... you are Scotswoman... you are safe. :haha:)

3. In Scotland it is illegal to be a drunk in possession of a cow.

4. Any boy under the age of 10 may not see a naked mannequin.

5. It is illegal for two adult men to have sex in the same house as a third person.
Henry VIII outlawed homosexuality in 1533. "Molly houses" began to appear in England in the late 16th century. These brothels offered gay men a place to have sex, and also catered to sado-masochistic and transvestite tastes. Lawmakers saw molly houses as a threat to public morality. Police monitored the houses to entrap male prostitutes, especially during the 1840&#8217;s, as Victorian moral standards rose. 

... my house is not a threat to public morality. I promise!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower: hello Molly and Luna and Newbie and other far away turtles:hi:
> 
> I've just been kicking ass in the garage on the exercise bike (going round and round the garage Molly:haha:) which was fun. Well, not as fun as if it hadn't rained and I'd gone real cycling with Holly in the forest but hey:shrug:
> 
> Doing some crochet squares and Holly's jumper tonight. Have another 3 squares to finish for today's quota...
> 
> Will have a proper catch up after squares.
> 
> *Babyhopes* I just glimpsed your opks, have you done an hpt? I know it seems an insensitive question but my opks got darker and darker at my recent BFP:shrug:

Evening Holly :howdy:


----------



## Mollykins

> Everyone's reactions? Ooo, question... who's going to be in the delivery room with you? If that is too prying tell me to shush. :-$




> :haha: Well I maybe didn't word that very well..it'll be reactions on the phone from everyone as it will be just me and OH in the "popping out" room. Close family are all to far away geographically even if I wanted them there, which honestly... I probably don't. What about you?

Only my OH and whatever medical staff is necessary.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey- 'ello 'olly. Oh look at that! Olly! Ollie is the name of my youngest's stuffed otter. She loves that thing. :awww: 

Would anyone like some... turtle brownies? Not made of turtles I promise. It's a brownie with walnuts and caramel drizzled across the top. :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> MOLLY FACTS!!!
> UK facts in honor of all you UK turtloids. :flower:
> 
> 1. There are a dozen secret rivers flowing beneath London. One, the Effra travels under the Oval cricket ground.
> 
> 2. In 1945, a flock of starlings landed on the minute hand of Big Ben and put the time back by five minutes.
> 
> 3. Female applicants for the original Directory Enquiry operators had to be single. They were expected to resign if they got married
> 
> 4. There are more chickens than humans in England.
> 
> 5. Some 80,000 umbrellas are lost annually on the London Underground.
> 
> And a bonus round.... WEIRD LAWS.
> 
> 1. It is LEGAL for a male to urinate in public, as long it is on the rear wheel of his motor vehicle and his right hand is on the vehicle.
> 
> 2. In York, excluding Sundays, it is perfectly legal to shoot a Scotsman with a bow and arrow. (Kit... it says, "Scotsman"... you are Scotswoman... you are safe. :haha:)
> 
> 3. In Scotland it is illegal to be a drunk in possession of a cow.
> 
> 4. Any boy under the age of 10 may not see a naked mannequin.
> 
> 5. It is illegal for two adult men to have sex in the same house as a third person.
> Henry VIII outlawed homosexuality in 1533. "Molly houses" began to appear in England in the late 16th century. These brothels offered gay men a place to have sex, and also catered to sado-masochistic and transvestite tastes. Lawmakers saw molly houses as a threat to public morality. Police monitored the houses to entrap male prostitutes, especially during the 1840&#8217;s, as Victorian moral standards rose.
> 
> ... my house is not a threat to public morality. I promise!

Thanks Molly :happydance:

Well I can't even see the logic on the directory enquiries one?? :shrug:

Oh and Molly houses....you are a kinky little minx aren't you :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey- 'ello 'olly. Oh look at that! Olly! Ollie is the name of my youngest's stuffed otter. She loves that thing. :awww:
> 
> Would anyone like some... turtle brownies? Not made of turtles I promise. It's a brownie with walnuts and caramel drizzled across the top. :munch:

*salivates wildly*

Oh no thanks..I'm on the GD diet now y'know :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey- 'ello 'olly. Oh look at that! Olly! Ollie is the name of my youngest's stuffed otter. She loves that thing. :awww:
> 
> Would anyone like some... turtle brownies? Not made of turtles I promise. It's a brownie with walnuts and caramel drizzled across the top. :munch:
> 
> *salivates wildly*
> 
> Oh no thanks..I'm on the GD diet now y'know :haha:Click to expand...

Oh come now... I need help! I can't eat the whole pan by myself! Okay, I can but... I shouldn't.


----------



## Rachael.

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...

My first DD was 9lb 12oz and had quite traumatic delivery as she was stuck and not coming out( Apparently i have a small pelvis even though i have size 8 feet!), they damaged her shoulder pulling her out and she had to have physio until she was 6 months, no lasting damage thank goodness. With my 2nd DD they monitored her growth every four weeks and at 36 weeks told me she was already 7lb (i'd already had the diabetes test - which was negative) so they gave me the option of c section (which i definitely didn't want) i chose to be induced at 37 +5 and she weighed 7lb 15oz, will have to go through the same with this one.


----------



## Mollykins

Rachael. said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...
> 
> My first DD was 9lb 12oz and had quite traumatic delivery as she was stuck and not coming out( Apparently i have a small pelvis even though i have size 8 feet!), they damaged her shoulder pulling her out and she had to have physio until she was 6 months, no lasting damage thank goodness. With my 2nd DD they monitored her growth every four weeks and at 36 weeks told me she was already 7lb (i'd already had the diabetes test - which was negative) so they gave me the option of c section (which i definitely didn't want) i chose to be induced at 37 +5 and she weighed 7lb 15oz, will have to go through the same with this one.Click to expand...

My goodness! That's... OW. :shock:


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael..
> 
> I meant to ask how your brother's welcome home party went at the weekend. Sorry I didn't ask yesterday when I should have :blush:

Yeah went ok, it was his birthday and xmas while he was away so caught up on opening all his prezzies. We had proper party food blacmange, vol u vents, jelly etc i love a good buffet!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...
> 
> My first DD was 9lb 12oz and had quite traumatic delivery as she was stuck and not coming out( Apparently i have a small pelvis even though i have size 8 feet!), they damaged her shoulder pulling her out and she had to have physio until she was 6 months, no lasting damage thank goodness. With my 2nd DD they monitored her growth every four weeks and at 36 weeks told me she was already 7lb (i'd already had the diabetes test - which was negative) so they gave me the option of c section (which i definitely didn't want) i chose to be induced at 37 +5 and she weighed 7lb 15oz, will have to go through the same with this one.Click to expand...

Wow your 1st was a giant!!:haha: Holly was 3kg 220g (which is about 7lb 1oz I think) but my gd was massively controlled.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm a bitch and an ungrateful wife and I'm going to bed
Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Yeah yeah ok we undestand kit and crunchy etc but ...
> *No more team yellow!!*

oh come on you know your going to be team yellow :wacko:

have u seen the new advert for 16 and preggo ??? she is eating soap :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> I'm a bitch and an ungrateful wife and I'm going to bed
> Catch you all tomorrow

not your not :hugs: I am !


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm a bitch and an ungrateful wife and I'm going to bed
> Catch you all tomorrow

I do hope noone had the audacity to call you that :shock: It's bad enough if you're calling yourself that!!

Remember...chillax! :cool:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok so here are my opks for last 2 days latest on 30mins ago are bottom ones
https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/286/rszdscn1538.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...
> 
> My first DD was 9lb 12oz and had quite traumatic delivery as she was stuck and not coming out( Apparently i have a small pelvis even though i have size 8 feet!), they damaged her shoulder pulling her out and she had to have physio until she was 6 months, no lasting damage thank goodness. With my 2nd DD they monitored her growth every four weeks and at 36 weeks told me she was already 7lb (i'd already had the diabetes test - which was negative) so they gave me the option of c section (which i definitely didn't want) i chose to be induced at 37 +5 and she weighed 7lb 15oz, will have to go through the same with this one.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow your 1st was a giant!!:haha: Holly was 3kg 220g (which is about 7lb 1oz I think) but my gd was massively controlled.Click to expand...

She was so big all the newborn baby grows i'd taken to hospital didn't fit and i had to leave the top two poppers undone!


----------



## x-ginge-x

babyhopes..out of curiosity do you have any HPTs if you do, would you please pee on one for all us turtles? :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

my wee is v diluted and only got cheapy wondfo ic and bfn:(


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> ok so here are my opks for last 2 days latest on 30mins ago are bottom ones
> https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/286/rszdscn1538.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm not trying to get your hopes up m'love but maybe you should do an HPT if you have one? It would rule out that as a reason why your OPKs are so positive right now when you think you already O'd?


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/132/feb5.png
> 
> Here u go-light green is this cycle
> 
> https://img816.imageshack.us/img816/1407/opkn.jpg
> 
> im on cd26 and thought i ov on cd 20 above is my pics leading up to cd20 ,my opks are getting darker now :hissy: whats happening:shock:

the opks went completly neg now look these are todays yesterdays todays being at bottom whatcha think?


ok so here are my opks for last 2 days latest on 30mins ago are bottom ones
https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/286/rszdscn1538.jpg

i have took wondofo cheapie hpt just incase and bfn :( im on cd 26, cycles range from 25days to 48 :( usually around 30-35 days ish
Iv had MC would this effect these opks?


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah ok we undestand kit and crunchy etc but ...
> *No more team yellow!!*
> 
> oh come on you know your going to be team yellow :wacko:
> 
> have u seen the new advert for 16 and preggo ??? she is eating soap :shock:Click to expand...

NO to team yellow

YES to seen the ads - eww soap!! Have you been watching the new season?


----------



## kit_cat

Clare...have you had AF since the mc? Also, did you have negative HPT's after mc?

I shouldn't think your mc would affect your OPKs.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah ok we undestand kit and crunchy etc but ...
> *No more team yellow!!*
> 
> oh come on you know your going to be team yellow :wacko:
> 
> have u seen the new advert for 16 and preggo ??? she is eating soap :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> NO to team yellow
> 
> YES to seen the ads - eww soap!! Have you been watching the new season?Click to expand...

What makes you so sure you'll find out Sarachka?


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Clare...have you had AF since the mc? Also, did you have negative HPT's after mc?
> 
> I shouldn't think your mc would affect your OPKs.

i had MC 26/1 @ nearly 7 weeks pregnant.Had no AF since MC.
My Betas were 18 on 27/1 at night.Hpt neg from 30/1 and opks with only one line.pos opks cd20 completly neg opks cd21,22,23,24 darkish opks cd25 pos opks today :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah ok we undestand kit and crunchy etc but ...
> *No more team yellow!!*
> 
> oh come on you know your going to be team yellow :wacko:
> 
> have u seen the new advert for 16 and preggo ??? she is eating soap :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> NO to team yellow
> 
> YES to seen the ads - eww soap!! Have you been watching the new season?Click to expand...

indeed I am ! they seem to be getting younger and the BF's are getting worse ??? or am I just getting older :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> What makes you so sure you'll find out Sarachka?

 Kit, seriously, have I ever struck you as someone who has patience?!?! Nooooo wayyyyyyy


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah ok we undestand kit and crunchy etc but ...
> *No more team yellow!!*
> 
> oh come on you know your going to be team yellow :wacko:
> 
> have u seen the new advert for 16 and preggo ??? she is eating soap :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> NO to team yellow
> 
> YES to seen the ads - eww soap!! Have you been watching the new season?Click to expand...
> 
> indeed I am ! they seem to be getting younger and the BF's are getting worse ??? or am I just getting older :wacko:Click to expand...

That Felicia's boyfriend was such an idiot, taking off like 10 minutes after birth and not coming back at all!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

*I think my package could be from Hollichka, the delivery person has written "Maime Golight" on the sender's name ... could he have mis-read MADAM GOLIGHTLY?!?!*


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- you are not all that awful shiite and if he dared say so to you well then... turtle posse on the way. :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm... should I update pot pics?


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Hmm... should I update pot pics?

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hmm... should I update pot pics?
> 
> yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssClick to expand...

:haha: Maybe Kit should post first??


----------



## Mollykins

I made potatoes au gratin just now... well, I pulled them out of the oven just now. Mmm.... :munch: Oh wait... sorry for all you gd dieters. :blush:


----------



## poas

Evening all,Trin-sorry for your crappy evening :(
Clare I think you should try fmu tomorrow, esp after that reading!?!?!?
Molly and kit-POTPICS!!
Crunchie how's it going?Is your tum hard now?
Rachel,my lo was 9lb8 and a half (no,i won't 'drop' the half) so...I feel your pain!
Sarachka...I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait till bubba is born either,did with my first but.....
Luna,when do you test?
OOH...How very rude of me-Holly,how are your wedding plans/veil thingy coming along?


----------



## poas

And hi mummyapril too :)


----------



## Mollykins

All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:

Here it is, 11+4
 



Attached Files:







11wks4days.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Evening all,Trin-sorry for your crappy evening :(
> Clare I think you should try fmu tomorrow, esp after that reading!?!?!?
> Molly and kit-POTPICS!!
> Crunchie how's it going?Is your tum hard now?
> Rachel,my lo was 9lb8 and a half (no,i won't 'drop' the half) so...I feel your pain!
> Sarachka...I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait till bubba is born either,did with my first but.....
> Luna,when do you test?
> OOH...How very rude of me-Holly,how are your wedding plans/veil thingy coming along?

hey huni pie....... I just gave my tummy a prod and its deffo still wobbly and not hard :winkwink: got my my date for my dating scan.....8 March....feels like ages away ..........:coffee:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Evening all,Trin-sorry for your crappy evening :(
> Clare I think you should try fmu tomorrow, esp after that reading!?!?!?
> Molly and kit-POTPICS!!
> Crunchie how's it going?Is your tum hard now?
> Rachel,my lo was 9lb8 and a half (no,i won't 'drop' the half) so...I feel your pain!
> Sarachka...I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait till bubba is born either,did with my first but.....
> Luna,when do you test?
> OOH...How very rude of me-Holly,how are your wedding plans/veil thingy coming along?

How are you tonight love?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not from me* Sarachka*, haven't posted yours yet and it's only teeny, not a parcel:flower:

I've been on the phone to a friend getting a divorce, aged 32:wacko: Glad I'm marrying late:haha:

It may be that you didn't actually O the 1st time they went positive *Babyhopes* -but I'd _deffo_ do a fmu hpt just to get the picture:thumbup: 
After mc the body does go a bit hormonally loopy, fx'd though:winkwink:

*Molly* I got sidetracked earlier, it's about those choccie delights you were offering round, any left? :shrug:


----------



## poas

I'm good thanks Molly...cute pot :) I want gratin!!!!
Crunchie mine is hard low down,but the midwife said it might go quicker as this is my 6th preg (I have only one lo,the others were molar/mc but apparently it's all the same to my uterus!!)
I bet yours will be soon :) My scan is on the 11th,which is 18 long days away!!!But who's counting?!?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Evening all,Trin-sorry for your crappy evening :(
> Clare I think you should try fmu tomorrow, esp after that reading!?!?!?
> Molly and kit-POTPICS!!
> Crunchie how's it going?Is your tum hard now?
> Rachel,my lo was 9lb8 and a half (no,i won't 'drop' the half) so...I feel your pain!
> Sarachka...I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait till bubba is born either,did with my first but.....
> Luna,when do you test?
> OOH...How very rude of me-Holly,how are your wedding plans/veil thingy coming along?

Lovely jubbly thanks Lissy:thumbup: Since today we're booked in for the night of our wedding at the hotel where our evening meal is, I'll be able to lose my virginity at last :dance: :sex:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I'm good thanks Molly...cute pot :) I want gratin!!!!
> Crunchie mine is hard low down,but the midwife said it might go quicker as this is my 6th preg (I have only one lo,the others were molar/mc but apparently it's all the same to my uterus!!)
> I bet yours will be soon :) My scan is on the 11th,which is 18 long days away!!!But who's counting?!?!

my work trousers are getting vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery tight !! but maybe bloat ???

my scan is at 3.45pm.......:growlmad: I wanted a 7.20am appt :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Not from me* Sarachka*, haven't posted yours yet and it's only teeny, not a parcel:flower:
> 
> I've been on the phone to a friend getting a divorce, aged 32:wacko: Glad I'm marrying late:haha:
> 
> It may be that you didn't actually O the 1st time they went positive *Babyhopes* -but I'd _deffo_ do a fmu hpt just to get the picture:thumbup:
> After mc the body does go a bit hormonally loopy, fx'd though:winkwink:
> 
> *Molly* I got sidetracked earlier, it's about those choccie delights you were offering round, any left? :shrug:

Most definitely! :thumbup: 

Oh and BABYHOPES! Kit didn't get her AF between her mc and her next bfp. Just food for thought.


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks Molly...cute pot :) I want gratin!!!!
> Crunchie mine is hard low down,but the midwife said it might go quicker as this is my 6th preg (I have only one lo,the others were molar/mc but apparently it's all the same to my uterus!!)
> I bet yours will be soon :) My scan is on the 11th,which is 18 long days away!!!But who's counting?!?!
> 
> my work trousers are getting vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery tight !! but maybe bloat ???
> 
> my scan is at 3.45pm.......:growlmad: I wanted a 7.20am appt :haha:Click to expand...

Mine is at 1.55!!! OH was like 'oh that's better,no need to rush about' ....
I WANNNNNNAAAA RUSH ABOUT!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks Molly...cute pot :) I want gratin!!!!
> Crunchie mine is hard low down,but the midwife said it might go quicker as this is my 6th preg (I have only one lo,the others were molar/mc but apparently it's all the same to my uterus!!)
> I bet yours will be soon :) My scan is on the 11th,which is 18 long days away!!!But who's counting?!?!
> 
> my work trousers are getting vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery tight !! but maybe bloat ???
> 
> my scan is at 3.45pm.......:growlmad: I wanted a 7.20am appt :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 1.55!!! OH was like 'oh that's better,no need to rush about' ....
> I WANNNNNNAAAA RUSH ABOUT!!!!Click to expand...

I have my first tri testing this Friday. 1115


----------



## Mollykins

I just ate an entire casserole dish of gratin... and an apple. Oh dear... I'm still hungry. :blush:


----------



## poas

EEEEK exciting stuff Molly :) I bet you cant wait to see lil bubba dance :) it will be lovely to see more pics, I like to think...mine will be like that soon :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here goes! My first real go at a multiquote reply!



Mollykins said:


> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4

Yay for pot!!! You have jeans on?.. No floaty skirt?... Boyish?... Blue bump? :happydance: 



Crunchie said:


> hey huni pie....... I just gave my tummy a prod and its deffo still wobbly and not hard :winkwink: got my my date for my dating scan.....8 March....feels like ages away ..........:coffee:

Cruuunchie! Aren't you due for a pot pic?????


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks Molly...cute pot :) I want gratin!!!!
> Crunchie mine is hard low down,but the midwife said it might go quicker as this is my 6th preg (I have only one lo,the others were molar/mc but apparently it's all the same to my uterus!!)
> I bet yours will be soon :) My scan is on the 11th,which is 18 long days away!!!But who's counting?!?!
> 
> my work trousers are getting vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery tight !! but maybe bloat ???
> 
> my scan is at 3.45pm.......:growlmad: I wanted a 7.20am appt :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 1.55!!! OH was like 'oh that's better,no need to rush about' ....
> I WANNNNNNAAAA RUSH ABOUT!!!!Click to expand...

Indeed !!!!! I can go for lunch as a treat apparently ??!!! 

I wonder when I will see a midwife ??? I called the docs and they shouted at me and said "refer to your pregnancy pack if you have any questions" .....what pack ? the then said the one you were given :shrug: I protested about 5 times ....she tapped at her keyboard and the said in a hushed voice.....u should have got one 6 weeks ago but the GP didnt give it to u....can u pop in later to collect ! 

YES I CAN !!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Here goes! My first real go at a multiquote reply!
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4
> 
> Yay for pot!!! You have jeans on?.. No floaty skirt?... Boyish?... Blue bump? :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all,Trin-sorry for your crappy evening :(
> Clare I think you should try fmu tomorrow, esp after that reading!?!?!?
> Molly and kit-POTPICS!!
> Crunchie how's it going?Is your tum hard now?
> Rachel,my lo was 9lb8 and a half (no,i won't 'drop' the half) so...I feel your pain!
> Sarachka...I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait till bubba is born either,did with my first but.....
> Luna,when do you test?
> OOH...How very rude of me-Holly,how are your wedding plans/veil thingy coming along?Click to expand...
> 
> hey huni pie....... I just gave my tummy a prod and its deffo still wobbly and not hard :winkwink: got my my date for my dating scan.....8 March....feels like ages away ..........:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Cruuunchie! Aren't you due for a pot pic?????Click to expand...

errrrrrrrrrrr no I deffo think its kits turn ?????? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> EEEEK exciting stuff Molly :) I bet you cant wait to see lil bubba dance :) it will be lovely to see more pics, I like to think...mine will be like that soon :)

I'm actually very very nervous. :wacko:


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks Molly...cute pot :) I want gratin!!!!
> Crunchie mine is hard low down,but the midwife said it might go quicker as this is my 6th preg (I have only one lo,the others were molar/mc but apparently it's all the same to my uterus!!)
> I bet yours will be soon :) My scan is on the 11th,which is 18 long days away!!!But who's counting?!?!
> 
> my work trousers are getting vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery tight !! but maybe bloat ???
> 
> my scan is at 3.45pm.......:growlmad: I wanted a 7.20am appt :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 1.55!!! OH was like 'oh that's better,no need to rush about' ....
> I WANNNNNNAAAA RUSH ABOUT!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed !!!!! I can go for lunch as a treat apparently ??!!!
> 
> I wonder when I will see a midwife ??? I called the docs and they shouted at me and said "refer to your pregnancy pack if you have any questions" .....what pack ? the then said the one you were given :shrug: I protested about 5 times ....she tapped at her keyboard and the said in a hushed voice.....u should have got one 6 weeks ago but the GP didnt give it to u....can u pop in later to collect !
> 
> YES I CAN !!!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...


Oh crunchie,you must ring and make an appointment before your scan or they'll send you away :O someone should have told you this!!!! I had mine last wed,they do urine and blood test,and ask 20million questions!!!!
I'd ring your gp tomorrow and get booked in my love


----------



## poas

Why so Molly?x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to go to bed lasses, it's late for me:sleep: 
Big kiss all:kiss:

:hug: for you Trin, keep your spirits up my love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Here goes! My first real go at a multiquote reply!
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4
> 
> Yay for pot!!! You have jeans on?.. No floaty skirt?... Boyish?... Blue bump? :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all,Trin-sorry for your crappy evening :(
> Clare I think you should try fmu tomorrow, esp after that reading!?!?!?
> Molly and kit-POTPICS!!
> Crunchie how's it going?Is your tum hard now?
> Rachel,my lo was 9lb8 and a half (no,i won't 'drop' the half) so...I feel your pain!
> Sarachka...I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait till bubba is born either,did with my first but.....
> Luna,when do you test?
> OOH...How very rude of me-Holly,how are your wedding plans/veil thingy coming along?Click to expand...
> 
> hey huni pie....... I just gave my tummy a prod and its deffo still wobbly and not hard :winkwink: got my my date for my dating scan.....8 March....feels like ages away ..........:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Cruuunchie! Aren't you due for a pot pic?????Click to expand...
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrr no I deffo think its kits turn ?????? :shrug:Click to expand...

Agreed, it is Kit's turn... but she's promised haha:) that she'll post in the next 24 hours so... go ahead. :thumbup:

I know! Jeans! I hope that is indicative of a Y chromosome at work. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly love, sleep well. :hugs:

Lissy- I'm just scared that they will deliver bad news is all.


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks Molly...cute pot :) I want gratin!!!!
> Crunchie mine is hard low down,but the midwife said it might go quicker as this is my 6th preg (I have only one lo,the others were molar/mc but apparently it's all the same to my uterus!!)
> I bet yours will be soon :) My scan is on the 11th,which is 18 long days away!!!But who's counting?!?!
> 
> my work trousers are getting vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery tight !! but maybe bloat ???
> 
> my scan is at 3.45pm.......:growlmad: I wanted a 7.20am appt :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 1.55!!! OH was like 'oh that's better,no need to rush about' ....
> I WANNNNNNAAAA RUSH ABOUT!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed !!!!! I can go for lunch as a treat apparently ??!!!
> 
> I wonder when I will see a midwife ??? I called the docs and they shouted at me and said "refer to your pregnancy pack if you have any questions" .....what pack ? the then said the one you were given :shrug: I protested about 5 times ....she tapped at her keyboard and the said in a hushed voice.....u should have got one 6 weeks ago but the GP didnt give it to u....can u pop in later to collect !
> 
> YES I CAN !!!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh crunchie,you must ring and make an appointment before your scan or they'll send you away :O someone should have told you this!!!! I had mine last wed,they do urine and blood test,and ask 20million questions!!!!
> I'd ring your gp tomorrow and get booked in my loveClick to expand...

tis true ! mean old GP seems to think I know what I am doint :shrug: me dont 

my "pack" tells me that my booking appt should be around the 12 week mark :shrug: the million questions one..... and my NT scan & blood test is different and then at 16 weeks they will discuss results of the booking in appt then :shrug:

:wacko: BUT i was reading through all my stuff tonight as I have been banished to the bedroom as west ham is playing ... I have noted the number and I thought I would hurry them up tomorrow ! lol


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got to go to bed lasses, it's late for me:sleep:
> Big kiss all:kiss:
> 
> :hug: for you Trin, keep your spirits up my love :hugs:

night sexymonkeypants :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Holly love, sleep well. :hugs:
> 
> Lissy- I'm just scared that they will deliver bad news is all.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got to go to bed lasses, it's late for me:sleep:
> Big kiss all:kiss:
> 
> :hug: for you Trin, keep your spirits up my love :hugs:
> 
> night sexymonkeypants :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't jest, I feel my libido is back in the house, must be a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Holly love, sleep well. :hugs:
> 
> Lissy- I'm just scared that they will deliver bad news is all.

Nah Molly, you just got the turtle wobble since we've had a run of bad news recently, but such is life, and this thread just reflects a microcosm of real life, il goodo avec il baddo:shrug: But you will have lovely happy news my dear :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got to go to bed lasses, it's late for me:sleep:
> Big kiss all:kiss:
> 
> :hug: for you Trin, keep your spirits up my love :hugs:
> 
> night sexymonkeypants :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't jest, I feel my libido is back in the house, must be a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got to go to bed lasses, it's late for me:sleep:
> Big kiss all:kiss:
> 
> :hug: for you Trin, keep your spirits up my love :hugs:
> 
> night sexymonkeypants :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't jest, I feel my libido is back in the house, must be a good sign:thumbup:Click to expand...

:sex:


----------



## emandi

new mummy2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi im sorry lovely but may be late implantation ...? I hope you get answers after your bloodwork sweet
> 
> Thank you my sweet :hugs:. It's definitely not IB. I've been spotting before each period (last cycle 5 days) around this time if not earlier.
> How are you my dear?
> 
> I am sorry my dear turtles for being a bit antisocial recently. Feeling a bit down, I really believed this cycle is my lucky one. Well I was wrong.
> Considering giving up all ttc business and enjoy my lovely Emily. I am grateful and blessed to have such a lovely daughter. Maybe my pregnancy is not happening for a reason :shrug:. Still going to doctor and will see after I get results back.
> Lots of love to all of you my turtle friends. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Emandi how long you been trying lovely?
> I would lie to the doctor hehe:winkwink:
> Don't give up yet i myself felt like you every other cycle but got there in the end along with alot of other turtles chin up:kiss:Click to expand...

Thank you my sweet :hugs:.
We've been trying since mc (august last year). Previous pregnancy we were lucky straight away.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Holly love, sleep well. :hugs:
> 
> Lissy- I'm just scared that they will deliver bad news is all.
> 
> Nah Molly, you just got the turtle wobble since we've had a run of bad news recently, but such is life, and this thread just reflects a microcosm of real life, il goodo avec il baddo:shrug: But you will have lovely happy news my dear :hugs:Click to expand...

I know... my OH's response to my worries was something along the lines of, "Are you serious? It's you. It's me. Together. We are awesome. This little baby is just fine."


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> What makes you so sure you'll find out Sarachka?
> 
> Kit, seriously, have I ever struck you as someone who has patience?!?! Nooooo wayyyyyyyClick to expand...

I do have to concede..you have a point :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Trin- you are not all that awful shiite and if he dared say so to you well then... turtle posse on the way. :grr:

:haha: The way you put this made me laugh Molly :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4

Hey Miss Molly....I was going to wait for a week or so, so that you can all really see a difference when I do my next pot pic...can I please wait, just for a wee while? Pleeeeease??? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4
> 
> Hey Miss Molly....I was going to wait for a week or so, so that you can all really see a difference when I do my next pot pic...can I please wait, just for a wee while? Pleeeeease??? :flower:Click to expand...

Oh all right... but can you do a progression when you do post? So we can all gawk over the differences.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Here goes! My first real go at a multiquote reply!
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4
> 
> Yay for pot!!! You have jeans on?.. No floaty skirt?... Boyish?... Blue bump? :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all,Trin-sorry for your crappy evening :(
> Clare I think you should try fmu tomorrow, esp after that reading!?!?!?
> Molly and kit-POTPICS!!
> Crunchie how's it going?Is your tum hard now?
> Rachel,my lo was 9lb8 and a half (no,i won't 'drop' the half) so...I feel your pain!
> Sarachka...I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait till bubba is born either,did with my first but.....
> Luna,when do you test?
> OOH...How very rude of me-Holly,how are your wedding plans/veil thingy coming along?Click to expand...
> 
> hey huni pie....... I just gave my tummy a prod and its deffo still wobbly and not hard :winkwink: got my my date for my dating scan.....8 March....feels like ages away ..........:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Cruuunchie! Aren't you due for a pot pic?????Click to expand...
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrr no I deffo think its kits turn ?????? :shrug:Click to expand...

Ahem...crunchster...I do feel that it's about time you got your pot out for the girls :winkwink: :smug:


----------



## Crunchie

But it's podge not pot lol !


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4
> 
> Hey Miss Molly....I was going to wait for a week or so, so that you can all really see a difference when I do my next pot pic...can I please wait, just for a wee while? Pleeeeease??? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh all right... but can you do a progression when you do post? So we can all gawk over the differences.Click to expand...

Deal! I will line all the pot pics up so you can see how gargantuan I've become :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> But it's podge not pot lol !

What do you think mine is?! I told OH that as my uterus is growing all it's doing is pushing my pudge up. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4
> 
> Hey Miss Molly....I was going to wait for a week or so, so that you can all really see a difference when I do my next pot pic...can I please wait, just for a wee while? Pleeeeease??? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh all right... but can you do a progression when you do post? So we can all gawk over the differences.Click to expand...
> 
> Deal! I will line all the pot pics up so you can see how gargantuan I've become :smug:Click to expand...

Sounds perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> But it's podge not pot lol !

:haha: That's exactly what mine felt like the first time I posted...and the second really. I'm quite glad I've got those pics now although at the time they seemed ridiculous as there wasn't no bebe..just bloat :winkwink: Go on Crunchster......just a little pot pic for us??


----------



## LunaLady

All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> But it's podge not pot lol !
> 
> What do you think mine is?! I told OH that as my uterus is growing all it's doing is pushing my pudge up. :wacko:Click to expand...

Right I will do one Thursday when I have a prune ! Lol


----------



## kit_cat

Holly..did I miss kissing you good night my lovely?? :kiss:

Good night :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:

It's nothing short of shameless teasing Luna :winkwink:

How are you love?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:

I did post one...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:
> 
> I did post one...Click to expand...

..and splendid it was was too but I get the feeling she's hungry for more :munch: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

:growlmad: It keeps chucking me off... :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo, the 19,000th post approacheth...whose will it be this time?? :ninja:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooooohhh noooooooooo the tumbleweed has got meeeeeeeee......

Time to say night night lovely ladies.... laters :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ooooooohhh noooooooooo the tumbleweed has got meeeeeeeee......
> 
> Time to say night night lovely ladies.... laters :hugs:

Sorry love. My sister called... crazy talk. Sleep well.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:
> 
> It's nothing short of shameless teasing Luna :winkwink:
> 
> How are you love?Click to expand...

Well, I'll just keep waiting ;)

I'm... pooey. Sick as a dog! I've been sleeping most of the day and watching movies when awake.

I watched a very interesting documentary by NatGeo called In the Womb. :winkwink:



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:
> 
> I did post one...Click to expand...

You did?! Where? How did I miss it? I've been checking in on my phone, maybe I missed a page.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4

I found it! Geez, not sure how I missed it! I guess I'm going a bit loopy from the cold meds...!

Lovely belly, Molly! You look fabulous!!! With such a fit bunch there's NO WAY I'm posting belly pics EVER if I get pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4
> 
> I found it! Geez, not sure how I missed it! I guess I'm going a bit loopy from the cold meds...!
> 
> Lovely belly, Molly! You look fabulous!!! With such a fit bunch there's NO WAY I'm posting belly pics EVER if I get pregnant. :haha:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you are still sick. :( I hope you feel better soon. 

I am not so fit and it feels like I'm getting pudgier all around. So odd and sad... :nope: I need to rush out and find a shirt that says, "I'm not fat, I'm pregnant!" :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right... I'll post a pot pic BUT only on the condition that Kit posts hers in the next 24 hours. Agreed Kit? Good... I knew you would. :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is, 11+4
> 
> I found it! Geez, not sure how I missed it! I guess I'm going a bit loopy from the cold meds...!
> 
> Lovely belly, Molly! You look fabulous!!! With such a fit bunch there's NO WAY I'm posting belly pics EVER if I get pregnant. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry you are still sick. :( I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I am not so fit and it feels like I'm getting pudgier all around. So odd and sad... :nope: I need to rush out and find a shirt that says, "I'm not fat, I'm pregnant!" :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, please! I'm bigger than you and I'm not pregnant!! :haha: I need a shirt that says, "I'm not pregnant, I'm just fat!"

My friend had a shirt that said, "I'm not fat, I'm pregnant! (And fat)" :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!

How did you meet your OH?

Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turtle wurtles 

Really don't fancy work today...... But going cinema with a friend tonight so that's something to look forward 2 ! 

Luna ! I went to a work conference and didn't think much of it on the day..... But I had an email from someone back at work saying hey ... How are u ? I don't really do this but do u fancy going for a drink...... Hmmmmmm I couldn't remember who he was ???!! After some work snooping I thought why not ? What's the harm ..... Well after our first date I got a cab home and he came with the me to make sure i got home safely and then went home himself ! Called my friend to gossip about it an she said "your going to Marry him " 

She was right ! Xxxxx

How about u ?


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning
i didnt bd last night last time was sunday and now its tues argh,anyway mistery solved....i think look what i got this morning! would be great if i bd last night but oh well :cry:When i got last bfp bd 3days before ov so u never know,at least my bodies working,my ovulation seems fine evermonth im think it maybe dh spermies :blush::(

https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/9200/dscn1542p.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5360/feb2.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


hpt fmu-neg :(


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> HELLO KIT'S BANANA :hi:
> Monkey eat Banana :munch:
> 
> *Jaynie *this is the shop I go to when I visit my parents in Leigh-on-Sea, if you're ever day tripping there! It's small but select, very pretty wool indeed, not sure if you can order online or not from them:shrug:https://rosesandrue.co.uk/

Thanks... I'm not too bad at the minute because i'm no expert and good wool costs... I want to 'practice' with my nice acrylics and then step up to Debbie Bliss and Sirdar :cloud9: (they go for nearly a £10 here!!!)

Sorry I missed a full day yesterday I have an empty house and I had visistors and stuff :flower: forgive me?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:

Hey Luna :hi:

Sorry you are still feeling pooey..I hope by the time you get up and read this, the dreaded lurgy will have lifted a little :flower:

Regarding how I met OH...I'm afraid it's not very romantic at all :nope: We met in a night club...eyes across a dance floor and all.....we only talked the first time we met and he didn't have the courage to ask me out. Then the next time we met, he invited me and all of my friends to his flat as he was having a party. It was a late one at which I ended up falling asleep :blush: When I woke, all my lovely friends had gone :shock: so I immediately got a taxi home. The next weekend, at the same club we originally met, I was there with friends when in walks OH alone. He took the chance I'd be there and came to return a piece of jewellery that had been left at his flat and he assumed was mine. He was right :thumbup: We arranged to go to the cinema the next night :happydance: That was almost 18 years ago now..the rest as they say is history :)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning turtle wurtles
> 
> Really don't fancy work today...... But going cinema with a friend tonight so that's something to look forward 2 !
> 
> Luna ! I went to a work conference and didn't think much of it on the day..... But I had an email from someone back at work saying hey ... How are u ? I don't really do this but do u fancy going for a drink...... Hmmmmmm I couldn't remember who he was ???!! After some work snooping I thought why not ? What's the harm ..... Well after our first date I got a cab home and he came with the me to make sure i got home safely and then went home himself ! Called my friend to gossip about it an she said "your going to Marry him "
> 
> She was right ! Xxxxx
> 
> How about u ?

Ahhh that's nice Crunchie :flower: Is your friend Mystic Meg? :winkwink:

Yes Luna...what about you??


----------



## Crunchie

Morning kit ! 

Maybe she is a bit of a witch ????


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: morning
> i didnt bd last night last time was sunday and now its tues argh,anyway mistery solved....i think look what i got this morning! would be great if i bd last night but oh well :cry:When i got last bfp bd 3days before ov so u never know,at least my bodies working,my ovulation seems fine evermonth im think it maybe dh spermies :blush::(
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/9200/dscn1542p.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5360/feb2.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> hpt fmu-neg :(

Clare...yes, it just looks like your cycle is taking a bit of time to sort itself out. A late O is just fine. Hopefully your cycles will return to a bit of normality soon. Do you really think it may be OH baby gravy may be a little slower than you'd like? Has he had any testing at all?


----------



## poas

LunaLady said:


> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:

My mum held oh as a baby and nine months and 1week later she had me.
We grew up in the same village,were best friends till I got to 5...then I got really ill and was in hosp almost 2yrs solid...in that time he went through the 'girls are vile stage' and we didnt properly see each other for yrs (I used to go spy on him when we were teens and he worked at the local pyo strawberry place)
Anyway,he moved to France,time passed,we both had a child each an then....Last january he came by to my parents (they caretake for HIS parents,who also live in France) and I was there.
Mum has since said we were like the bit in Lion King when Simba and Nala are reunited,moving around eachother and following,talking etc constantly.
He left,I thought...maybe I'll add him on facebook-but not kidding myself anything would come of it obviously :)
Two weeks later he came and stayed at my mums,two months later he moved in with me,and now we are expecting and engaged..................


----------



## TrinityMom

Rachael. said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...
> 
> My first DD was 9lb 12oz and had quite traumatic delivery as she was stuck and not coming out( Apparently i have a small pelvis even though i have size 8 feet!), they damaged her shoulder pulling her out and she had to have physio until she was 6 months, no lasting damage thank goodness. With my 2nd DD they monitored her growth every four weeks and at 36 weeks told me she was already 7lb (i'd already had the diabetes test - which was negative) so they gave me the option of c section (which i definitely didn't want) i chose to be induced at 37 +5 and she weighed 7lb 15oz, will have to go through the same with this one.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow your 1st was a giant!!:haha: Holly was 3kg 220g (which is about 7lb 1oz I think) but my gd was massively controlled.Click to expand...
> 
> She was so big all the newborn baby grows i'd taken to hospital didn't fit and i had to leave the top two poppers undone!Click to expand...

My second son was 4.75kg so 10.5lbs! He also had shoulder dystocia like yours but they didn't break his collar bone (broke my coccyx and pubic ligament instead)

My third was 4.3kg and he slipped out with no problems :thumbup:

I was tested for GD in both but both times the test was negative


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> And I've got good vibes about *Jaynie's* sore boobs and *Sarachka's* secrecy and *Emandi's* twinges
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And I like what I'm knitting for Hollinka, and I've just had a tin of nom nom herring filets on wholemeal Krisproll crackers while I wait for LO to have lunch together (which will be left over cauliflower cheese from yesterday with boulgour and green salad)
> 
> So all in all a far happier day than a week or so ago for me:thumbup:

Holly so glad you are feelong jollier :flower: weather/scenery/bike ride sounds lovely... I have to go to town today to do a 'Bck to work' with the JobCentre :grr: annoys me because I know the lady that advises me how to find a job in these sessions and she worked at woolworths until it got shut down, then got a job at the JC... So there she is now advising me how I can find a job (she's found 2 in her whole life??)

I have to catch up properly when I get back, but I am treating me to a cable needle so I can make a cabled bag at some point :cloud9: 

Holly night in hotel sounds just lovely :cloud9:

:hi: everyone else - sorry I can't catch up properly just yet!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> HELLO KIT'S BANANA :hi:
> Monkey eat Banana :munch:
> 
> *Jaynie *this is the shop I go to when I visit my parents in Leigh-on-Sea, if you're ever day tripping there! It's small but select, very pretty wool indeed, not sure if you can order online or not from them:shrug:https://rosesandrue.co.uk/
> 
> Thanks... I'm not too bad at the minute because i'm no expert and good wool costs... I want to 'practice' with my nice acrylics and then step up to Debbie Bliss and Sirdar :cloud9: (they go for nearly a £10 here!!!)
> 
> Sorry I missed a full day yesterday I have an empty house and I had visistors and stuff :flower: forgive me?Click to expand...

Good morning Jaynie :wave:

Hope you had a nice Sunday with your visitors etc...we can all catch up with you today :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello had a lovely lie in till 8 wooo hoooo im so very tired right now!!

just going to catch up on 10 pgs as i was'nt on last night later on so here goes ...Good morning all a lurking see youy soon ;-)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning kit !
> 
> Maybe she is a bit of a witch ????

Morning Crunchie :wave:

Have you tried chucking her in some deep water? If she sinks and drowns she's not a witch..if she floats, she most definitely is a witch and then needs to be burned at the stake! Sorry, I know it seems harsh but I don't make the rules :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning newmummy, good morning Trin :hi:

Hope you enjoy another day off work Hayley..and Trin....how are you today? Is everything better than last night? :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:
> 
> It's nothing short of shameless teasing Luna :winkwink:
> 
> How are you love?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'll just keep waiting ;)
> 
> I'm... pooey. Sick as a dog! I've been sleeping most of the day and watching movies when awake.
> 
> I watched a very interesting documentary by NatGeo called In the Womb. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> I did post one...Click to expand...
> 
> You did?! Where? How did I miss it? I've been checking in on my phone, maybe I missed a page.Click to expand...

Sorry you're so sick :hugs: I was wondering who Nat Geo was :dohh: Then I clicked. Is that the one where he says the baby's head is like a battering ram on her cervix?? It has brilliant visuals but the words leave a lot to be desired - especially if they don't want to terrify first time moms!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning kit !
> 
> Maybe she is a bit of a witch ????
> 
> Morning Crunchie :wave:
> 
> Have you tried chucking her in some deep water? If she sinks and drowns she's not a witch..if she floats, she most definitely is a witch and then needs to be burned at the stake! Sorry, I know it seems harsh but I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...

HEY! Leave us witches alone!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...battering ram on the cervix you say?? :shock: *gulps*


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning kit !
> 
> Maybe she is a bit of a witch ????
> 
> Morning Crunchie :wave:
> 
> Have you tried chucking her in some deep water? If she sinks and drowns she's not a witch..if she floats, she most definitely is a witch and then needs to be burned at the stake! Sorry, I know it seems harsh but I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HEY! Leave us witches alone!!!Click to expand...

Hey people...we have a floater in our midst! :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning newmummy, good morning Trin :hi:
> 
> Hope you enjoy another day off work Hayley..and Trin....how are you today? Is everything better than last night? :hugs:

Sorry for my outburst yesterday :blush: OH and I never fight, we may bicker over stupid stuff but we don't really fight. So i've been feeling wretched these last few days. He said I should be grateful he was out with the children (and his friends) and not out drinking or with other women!!!! :shock:

Anyway, he sent me a text from work now saying he's stressed about what's happening with the baby and he was enjoying being away from it and not thinking about it and he's sorry and he behaved badly. So we're ok. Still keep crying tho :cry:

So just ignore my emotional neediness please


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin...battering ram on the cervix you say?? :shock: *gulps*

It's the most shocking description ever! I prefer the hypnobirthing wording myself. We use it a lot


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning kit !
> 
> Maybe she is a bit of a witch ????
> 
> Morning Crunchie :wave:
> 
> Have you tried chucking her in some deep water? If she sinks and drowns she's not a witch..if she floats, she most definitely is a witch and then needs to be burned at the stake! Sorry, I know it seems harsh but I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HEY! Leave us witches alone!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey people...we have a floater in our midst! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:witch: and proud of it :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning newmummy, good morning Trin :hi:
> 
> Hope you enjoy another day off work Hayley..and Trin....how are you today? Is everything better than last night? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my outburst yesterday :blush: OH and I never fight, we may bicker over stupid stuff but we don't really fight. So i've been feeling wretched these last few days. He said I should be grateful he was out with the children (and his friends) and not out drinking or with other women!!!! :shock:
> 
> Anyway, he sent me a text from work now saying he's stressed about what's happening with the baby and he was enjoying being away from it and not thinking about it and he's sorry and he behaved badly. So we're ok. Still keep crying tho :cry:
> 
> So just ignore my emotional neediness pleaseClick to expand...

Oh hey..no need for apologies lovely...that's what we're here for! Often a word said in the heat of the moment is regretted eh? You're "lucky he's not out with other women"?????? :dohh: Sheesh.... what are men like eh?

Glad you're ok now and you probably needed a good old cry to let out some of the stress and tension you must be feeling.....and the hormones won't be helping on that front either.

All will be just fine...just need some patience. It'd be great if we could buy some patience at the shops eh? :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I met my OH 7 years ago as a customer at the jobcentreplus. I signed him on and was like "ooh you're Chechen, cool! I'm learning Russian" and since then I've always had a brief chat whenever I've bumped into him around town. In march 2010 we had one such bump and chat and I looked him up on facebook and turned on the ol'Sarachka charm. We chatted for a few weeks then I asked him "so when are you taking me out for a drink?!" and he did that weekend. The rest is history. 

I was thinking this morning - so many babies are made bc two people have sex but our babies will be made bc two people fell in love


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:

Mine is a very immoral story :blush: I met my oh at my running club back in the days before baby when I did lots of competitive sport. I thought he was good looking but a bit of a loud mouth so wasn't terribly impressed (although turns out he's very shy, it was just his 'flirt reflex' making him gobby I think:haha:) and he recruited me on his team for a triathlon and spent the training sessions seducing me with photocopied sheets of swim workouts etc. I later found out that on the day of the big race he had great pleasure watching me get changed on the transition from water to bike:shock: What a perv!:flasher: But the triathlon race didn't nail it for me, so he flirted big time at a cross country championship I was running in a couple of weeks later and lent me his fleecy jumper to keep me warm after the race. That did have a little effect on me:blush: And then we had a pub evening with the running club where he stole my phone number from my phone and the next day bombarded me with fairly inane text messages:shrug: Then I went to the UK for a week and my sis told me that the man who keeps sending me text messages is in love with me. I poo pooed this idea:haha: On my return to France and the first session back at the running club he met me with two champagne flutes and a bottle of Champagne which we drank on a bench in the grounds of a nearby chateau talking about how faithful we are to our current partners so whatever we have can go no further. But we ended up kissing that night:blush: As *Jaynie* said, good people can do bad things:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka.....:awww:....your end statement is very true :flower:

Holly...great story, and let's face it, some things are just meant to be regardless of the circumstances they happen in. Life ain't always morally correct now is it? And if you hadn't done what you did, we wouldn't have something as beautiful as LO to admire so I for one am glad that you're morally corrupt :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:



> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning newmummy, good morning Trin :hi:
> 
> Hope you enjoy another day off work Hayley..and Trin....how are you today? Is everything better than last night? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my outburst yesterday :blush: OH and I never fight, we may bicker over stupid stuff but we don't really fight. So i've been feeling wretched these last few days. He said I should be grateful he was out with the children (and his friends) and not out drinking or with other women!!!! :shock:
> 
> Anyway, he sent me a text from work now saying he's stressed about what's happening with the baby and he was enjoying being away from it and not thinking about it and he's sorry and he behaved badly. So we're ok. Still keep crying tho :cry:
> 
> So just ignore my emotional neediness pleaseClick to expand...

Oh Trin:flower: of course you've been feeling wretched, with all the worry _and_ the frustration of not being able to move:hugs: 
Big :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ours is also a mildly immoral story:
We'd known each other for 2 years. I had gone out with and broken up with one of his friends and he was going out with one of my sort of friends (in the same circle but not close). Anyway, she invited me to a party at his house - it was his brother's 20th. I went, he got drunk, she got pissed off and left, we flirted and he helped me get rid of a very drunk (and heavy) admirer.
Next day he broke up with his girlfriend...and asked her for my number!! Then asked my ex for directions to my house. He pitched up with flowers and the rest is history :flower: That was 17 years ago


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka.....:awww:....your end statement is very true :flower:
> 
> Holly...great story, and let's face it, some things are just meant to be regardless of the circumstances they happen in. Life ain't always morally correct now is it? And if you hadn't done what you did, we wouldn't have something as beautiful as LO to admire so I for one am glad that you're morally corrupt :winkwink: :hugs:

Dh and I often say (in self justification:blush:) that it's not like we just had a one night stand- we did fall in love, PACS, buy a house, have a kid, and are now marrying. Not totally frivolous:shrug:
*
Sarachka* I love your end statement and Holly was deffo born of love:flower:...but I suspect this next one for me ([-o&lt;) will be born of sweat blood and tears and _more _opks:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Il fait beau mais froid, I think the wind chill factor may be a bit much out on the bike with LO, maybe I'll take her rollerblading instead this afternoon, then at least she's all snuggly under the blankets :-k

Not a million miles away from finishing the back of LO's jumper....


----------



## Rachael.

LunaLady said:


> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:

On a dating site!


----------



## Rachael.

TrinityMom said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so what does the GD diet consist of?
> 
> It's the gestational diabetes diet. Because of my history of GIANT bebes my gynae wants to test me for it whne I go back in 2 weeks if everything is ok with the bean. So I figured I'd get a head start because I could stand to lose about 500kg :haha: Holly kindly translated and typed it out for me. Basically 6 smallish low carb mealsClick to expand...
> 
> My first DD was 9lb 12oz and had quite traumatic delivery as she was stuck and not coming out( Apparently i have a small pelvis even though i have size 8 feet!), they damaged her shoulder pulling her out and she had to have physio until she was 6 months, no lasting damage thank goodness. With my 2nd DD they monitored her growth every four weeks and at 36 weeks told me she was already 7lb (i'd already had the diabetes test - which was negative) so they gave me the option of c section (which i definitely didn't want) i chose to be induced at 37 +5 and she weighed 7lb 15oz, will have to go through the same with this one.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow your 1st was a giant!!:haha: Holly was 3kg 220g (which is about 7lb 1oz I think) but my gd was massively controlled.Click to expand...
> 
> She was so big all the newborn baby grows i'd taken to hospital didn't fit and i had to leave the top two poppers undone!Click to expand...
> 
> My second son was 4.75kg so 10.5lbs! He also had shoulder dystocia like yours but they didn't break his collar bone (broke my coccyx and pubic ligament instead)
> 
> My third was 4.3kg and he slipped out with no problems :thumbup:
> 
> I was tested for GD in both but both times the test was negativeClick to expand...

Oowww - i feel your pain!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look what was in my garden just now! A little red squirrel!:awww:
 



Attached Files:







010.JPG
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 0









011-1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2









014-1.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

Holly - too cute !


----------



## kit_cat

Mmmmm, lunch time :thumbup:

I'm muching down a couple of slices of toast with Covent Garden wild mushroom soup :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

good afternoon all xx


----------



## kit_cat

Hello April...howzit goin' with you today pretty lady? :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

oh wow i have a lemon, which is weird as iv been craving lemon pancakes and i am just about to have lemon curd on toast! random lol


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:
> 
> On a dating site!Click to expand...

Oooo, interesting!

Love at first sight or not so much?

I have know several people who opt for this way of meeting people..it's the way of the modern world it seems :thumbup: My friend tells some absolutely hilarious stories about meeting men who had clearly "manipulated" their profile pics to an alarming degree if you know what I mean. One had the worst toupee she'd ever seen which kept flapping in the wind :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello April...howzit goin' with you today pretty lady? :flower:

heya kit im not too bad have a cold again! or its still the same one not sure lol, but im ok apart from that how are you my love? xx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> oh wow i have a lemon, which is weird as iv been craving lemon pancakes and i am just about to have lemon curd on toast! random lol

Yay :yipee: for your lemon...how you feeling?

Oh, and I LOVE lemon curd :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello April...howzit goin' with you today pretty lady? :flower:
> 
> heya kit im not too bad have a cold again! or its still the same one not sure lol, but im ok apart from that how are you my love? xxClick to expand...

I'm great thanks doll..just enjoying some lunch same as you.

You'll have to share your "how I met OH" story with us...if you don't mind obviously :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:

i met him through a friend, id come out of a really bad r'ship so i wasnt looking for anything, but i dont think it was OH's plan to let me go, one day we were all 'hanging out' and myself and OH went to walk to his mums to pick up a cd player and on the way he used the night sky and stars to distract me from my past and asked if he could look after me, hes a cheeky one lol i had said no to him before this a few times which i feel bad for now lol, glad in the end i said yes to dating him hes definitely the one :) x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh wow i have a lemon, which is weird as iv been craving lemon pancakes and i am just about to have lemon curd on toast! random lol
> 
> Yay :yipee: for your lemon...how you feeling?
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE lemon curd :munch:Click to expand...

me and my nana (well shes more like my mum) made it the other day yummy :)


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> For Kit and anyone else who wants to look, here're the links for my charity
> 
> www.hillsidehaven.co.za (hasn't been updated in a while)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=3136215327
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hillside-Haven/295400855159

I joined and liked your groups Trin - just maybe cause it's good innit for 'business' I like it you are a star (I like animals more than some people :haha:) 

Back from my trip to town now :D I looked at wool but we do not have any classy shops so i'm gonna knit out/practice with this stuff I have and then I have found a discount website that sells all the lovely wool that the woman in the book uses :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:
> 
> i met him through a friend, id come out of a really bad r'ship so i wasnt looking for anything, but i dont think it was OH's plan to let me go, one day we were all 'hanging out' and myself and OH went to walk to his mums to pick up a cd player and on the way he used the night sky and stars to distract me from my past and asked if he could look after me, hes a cheeky one lol i had said no to him before this a few times which i feel bad for now lol, glad in the end i said yes to dating him hes definitely the one :) xClick to expand...


Aww, glad he didn't give upon you :thumbup: Lovely story :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh wow i have a lemon, which is weird as iv been craving lemon pancakes and i am just about to have lemon curd on toast! random lol
> 
> Yay :yipee: for your lemon...how you feeling?
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE lemon curd :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> me and my nana (well shes more like my mum) made it the other day yummy :)Click to expand...

Ooo, you made it! Even better...some for meeeeeee? :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> WHOAH! Palpitations :wacko: Me no likey :nope:
> 
> Why you having palpitations?? Sit down and rest this instant!Click to expand...
> 
> The weird thing is I am sitting??? Why do they happen? I have googled (just a little :blush:) and it said they can occur in pregnancy. Having never had such a thing it makes me feel a bit worried and a bit :sick:Click to expand...

I have heart palpitations all the time... You maybe just over exerted yourself/body at the weekend because you can get them with being over ran/stressed out :shrug: I am sure you are fine. It's a lot for a body to take in this bebe business...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:
> 
> i met him through a friend, id come out of a really bad r'ship so i wasnt looking for anything, but i dont think it was OH's plan to let me go, one day we were all 'hanging out' and myself and OH went to walk to his mums to pick up a cd player and on the way he used the night sky and stars to distract me from my past and asked if he could look after me, hes a cheeky one lol i had said no to him before this a few times which i feel bad for now lol, glad in the end i said yes to dating him hes definitely the one :) xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, glad he didn't give upon you :thumbup: Lovely story :cloud9:Click to expand...

im glad he didnt either :) x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh wow i have a lemon, which is weird as iv been craving lemon pancakes and i am just about to have lemon curd on toast! random lol
> 
> Yay :yipee: for your lemon...how you feeling?
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE lemon curd :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> me and my nana (well shes more like my mum) made it the other day yummy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, you made it! Even better...some for meeeeeee? :flower:Click to expand...

sure :) im going to make a cake later and add it to that too :) x


----------



## mummyApril

do you think it would be bad to go to a gig at 26 weeks? x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> do you think it would be bad to go to a gig at 26 weeks? x

Hmm, depends on the type of gig really...

A jumping around getting trampled on one..NOPE!

A sitting down more sedate one - YEP!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think it would be bad to go to a gig at 26 weeks? x
> 
> Hmm, depends on the type of gig really...
> 
> A jumping around getting trampled on one..NOPE!
> 
> A sitting down more sedate one - YEP!Click to expand...

Roger waters? its at the O2 so i doubt it will be a jumping around one! x


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> For Kit and anyone else who wants to look, here're the links for my charity
> 
> www.hillsidehaven.co.za (hasn't been updated in a while)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=3136215327
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hillside-Haven/295400855159
> 
> I joined and liked your groups Trin - just maybe cause it's good innit for 'business' I like it you are a star (I like animals more than some people :haha:)
> 
> Back from my trip to town now :D I looked at wool but we do not have any classy shops so i'm gonna knit out/practice with this stuff I have and then I have found a discount website that sells all the lovely wool that the woman in the book uses :cloud9:Click to expand...

How did you get on in town Jaynie...did the woman at the JC do your head in?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think it would be bad to go to a gig at 26 weeks? x
> 
> Hmm, depends on the type of gig really...
> 
> A jumping around getting trampled on one..NOPE!
> 
> A sitting down more sedate one - YEP!Click to expand...
> 
> Roger waters? its at the O2 so i doubt it will be a jumping around one! xClick to expand...

Yeah, would think that would be fine personally. Is it you who's the PF fan?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think it would be bad to go to a gig at 26 weeks? x
> 
> Hmm, depends on the type of gig really...
> 
> A jumping around getting trampled on one..NOPE!
> 
> A sitting down more sedate one - YEP!Click to expand...
> 
> Roger waters? its at the O2 so i doubt it will be a jumping around one! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, would think that would be fine personally. Is it you who's the PF fan?Click to expand...

yes :) i got tickets to see him for my birthday, second time :) saw him few years back at hyde park :) x


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone...my name is Shrub :flower: and I live at the bottom of Kit's garden. Whenever I see Kit coming with carrots (like today) I plod up to the fence.....





I love carrots and can munch about 5 big ones in record time...sometimes I drool lots of carrot drool which makes Kit feel a bit :sick:





Once I've eaten all the carrots that Kit has to offer and she's stroked my nose, I'm quite happy to bugger off back to my paddock to chomp some more grass or trot around....




You can see Kit's OH has not quite finished his fence project but he's getting there veeeerrrrrrryyyyy sssslooooooowwwlllyyyyyyyy :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone...my name is Shrub :flower: and I live at the bottom of Kit's garden. Whenever I see Kit coming with carrots (like today) I plod up to the fence.....
> 
> View attachment 172636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love carrots and can munch about 5 big ones in record time...sometimes I drool lots of carrot drool which makes Kit feel a bit :sick:
> 
> View attachment 172637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I've eaten all the carrots that Kit has to offer and she's stroked my nose, I'm quite happy to bugger off back to my paddock to chomp some more grass or trot around....
> 
> View attachment 172638
> 
> 
> 
> You can see Kit's OH has not quite finished his fence project but he's getting there veeeerrrrrrryyyyy sssslooooooowwwlllyyyyyyyy :winkwink:

ah thats so cute! lol @ carrot drool lol x


----------



## mummyApril

im shuttin up now 19000 here...


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think it would be bad to go to a gig at 26 weeks? x
> 
> Hmm, depends on the type of gig really...
> 
> A jumping around getting trampled on one..NOPE!
> 
> A sitting down more sedate one - YEP!Click to expand...
> 
> Roger waters? its at the O2 so i doubt it will be a jumping around one! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, would think that would be fine personally. Is it you who's the PF fan?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :) i got tickets to see him for my birthday, second time :) saw him few years back at hyde park :) xClick to expand...

Great! My OH is a bit of a fan too...I can listen to some of their stuff but not all.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...

I didn't either! Yay for team yellow! I love team yellow though I need a few to find out - that'll keep me excited. Mummy April and NewMummy I reckon you defo find out before I go mad!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't either! Yay for team yellow! I love team yellow though I need a few to find out - that'll keep me excited. Mummy April and NewMummy I reckon you defo find out before I go mad!Click to expand...

Yay :yipee: Jaynie....you got the 19,000th post!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

May it bring you everything you wish for m'love :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a confession... I'm thinking of not finding out the gender. :shock: It's not as if my nursery colours will change depending on gender....
> 
> Oh wow...I never thought for a second you'd be joining the team yellow gang....what's making you change your mind? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't either! Yay for team yellow! I love team yellow though I need a few to find out - that'll keep me excited. Mummy April and NewMummy I reckon you defo find out before I go mad!Click to expand...

yay for getting the 19000 BFP here you come :) :happydance:
and i dont know whether to find out now or not lol i probably will lol x


----------



## mummyApril

ok tooo much lemon curd on toast = heartburn!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:

:cloud9: I met my OH through friends he worked with my sisters boyfriend who was my friend from college. I had a BF at the time and I was only back from uni for like 4 weeks... We hit it off straight away and just ended up spending whole days together and being sad when it was my last weekend and I told him I loved him, when I was drunk but it was definitely a whirlwind type romance - I haven't gotten rid of him since :haha: he's exactly like a bad smell :haha: a cat that I fed once and then couldn't shake! Ahahaha. Jokes, I love my OH and our dysfunctional relationship :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

I :brat: a Shrub-horse and I :brat: a squirrel in my garden!!!! And Kit, your garden makes me want to come back to England


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think it would be bad to go to a gig at 26 weeks? x
> 
> Hmm, depends on the type of gig really...
> 
> A jumping around getting trampled on one..NOPE!
> 
> A sitting down more sedate one - YEP!Click to expand...
> 
> Roger waters? its at the O2 so i doubt it will be a jumping around one! xClick to expand...

Love Roger Waters... He does his own stuff doesn't he? You are about the only other person I know that has said that they like him...


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> For Kit and anyone else who wants to look, here're the links for my charity
> 
> www.hillsidehaven.co.za (hasn't been updated in a while)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=3136215327
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hillside-Haven/295400855159
> 
> I joined and liked your groups Trin - just maybe cause it's good innit for 'business' I like it you are a star (I like animals more than some people :haha:)
> 
> Back from my trip to town now :D I looked at wool but we do not have any classy shops so i'm gonna knit out/practice with this stuff I have and then I have found a discount website that sells all the lovely wool that the woman in the book uses :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you get on in town Jaynie...did the woman at the JC do your head in?Click to expand...

It's a presentation on what you can do to find work. It's not the people that are so bad you know they are only doing their job - it's discouraging when you know that the person presenting this 'lecture' has looked for work for 6 months in her whole career. I could advise people about looking for work. I have had 9 part time jobs (college/uni) and 5 full time jobs in my short life! 

It's that fact that everything is a procedure and truthfully for me - it's a waste of my time it's valuable time that I could be actually following stuff up. I'm pretty savvy and I have my quota of jobs that I apply for (unless i'm emotionally drained and can't deal with rejection like last week :nope:)

Anyway they've annoyed me because I have changed my address about 5 times and they keep sending to my old one so I miss things and it's their fault. Now my 'benefit' is going to be affected because I am changing from contribution to income based JSA this week :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I :brat: a Shrub-horse and I :brat: a squirrel in my garden!!!! And Kit, your garden makes me want to come back to England

Really?? The dilapidated fence and grey miserableness are in some way appealing??? I do love Shrub though :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> It's a presentation on what you can do to find work. It's not the people that are so bad you know they are only doing their job - it's discouraging when you know that the person presenting this 'lecture' has looked for work for 6 months in her whole career. I could advise people about looking for work. I have had 9 part time jobs (college/uni) and 5 full time jobs in my short life!
> 
> It's that fact that everything is a procedure and truthfully for me - it's a waste of my time it's valuable time that I could be actually following stuff up. I'm pretty savvy and I have my quota of jobs that I apply for (unless i'm emotionally drained and can't deal with rejection like last week :nope:)
> 
> Anyway they've annoyed me because I have changed my address about 5 times and they keep sending to my old one so I miss things and it's their fault. Now my 'benefit' is going to be affected because I am changing from contribution to income based JSA this week :nope: :growlmad:

Poo bums to the lot of it...I'd have some chocolate if I was you :thumbup: I'm assuming that change of benefit is not working in your favour....I've no clue about the benefit system whatsoever :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Jaynie :ninja: pants here - I thought the 19,000 post would have been well gone by the time I got back from town! :blush: I pulled a Kit! I now feel it might be an omen :haha: to my sore boobies and weepiness (sarachka's videos & scrubs!) 

Sarachka those videos are truly awful and I am glad that it riled politicians and stuff but I am sure there is a long way to go and you are helping so much. I am definitely going to send stuff if/when I can. 

I've really enjoyed all your OH stories :cloud9: Holly I was thouroughly immoral too. 

I have still not had lunch boooooooooooo I need to have some but it has taken me so long to catch up with you girls phew. I need to eat before I waste away.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey..the price of fuel in the UK really is becoming a joke!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...are your boobies still killing you big time then? :holly:

Still going to test on Sunday??? :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:
> 
> On a dating site!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, interesting!
> 
> Love at first sight or not so much?
> 
> I have know several people who opt for this way of meeting people..it's the way of the modern world it seems :thumbup: My friend tells some absolutely hilarious stories about meeting men who had clearly "manipulated" their profile pics to an alarming degree if you know what I mean. One had the worst toupee she'd ever seen which kept flapping in the wind :shock:Click to expand...

After i left my ex - husband was feeling a little low on the confidence side so decided to give it go - i then became a serial dater and got hooked sometimes i'd fit in 3 in one day. I met my OH and new he was kinda special and after a couple of months of dates decided to leave my online dating site and stick with him. He's the only man who shares my love of Alan Partridge plus he's gorgeous!


----------



## HollyMonkey

omg for the man with the toupée flapping in the wind 

:hissy::brat::hissy: Shrub too! Plus Squirrel Nutkin's vamooshed already:growlmad:


But :wohoo: because LO and I just went for an hour's bike ride to buy some wood for my 'cute idea' I mentioned the other day :bike: It was such fun:happydance:

Knitting now...

:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Jaynie...are your boobies still killing you big time then? :holly:
> 
> Still going to test on Sunday??? :thumbup:

:-k :-k

I dunno Kit they aren't hurting big time today i'm aware they are there but I wasn't joking when I said they never hurt. They hurt me once when me and Adam were NTNP kinda and since I am convinced I was preggo... That's how much they don't hurt BUT they aren't hurting like that. Just they are tender I feel them when I move etc etc...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have no idea of romanticness but I was 11 and hunting for a football in those mesh bins in JJB sports in my town centre for my little brother as he had been driving me crazy for weeks for one when my OH pushed past me and shoved me into the bin :haha: typical kids :blush: I cursed at him but carried on looking till I found the ball I wanted and climbed out of the bin and paid for it. As I was leaving the store I heard him say I want her number and he sent one of his friends after me to get it. After texting and chatting through MSN (oldschool) :lol: we decided to get together and one day I was down at his when in walks my mum and my now stepdad! It then turned out my stepdad is his uncle :shock: nothing changed and the rest really is history!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I :brat: a Shrub-horse and I :brat: a squirrel in my garden!!!! And Kit, your garden makes me want to come back to England
> 
> Really?? The dilapidated fence and grey miserableness are in some way appealing??? I do love Shrub though :thumbup:Click to expand...

Surprisingly it is :haha: I love the greyness in England...but then my longest stay has been 3 weeks at a time. And twice it's been during a heat wave so I'm not the best judge


----------



## new mummy2010

What lovely stories of how you all met your OH's........mine is not at all romantic but here we are nearly 6yrs later after a short split of 3 mths a few yrs back!

We first saw each other at a friends of OH's he had been on a date and wanted to know who was parked in his f***ing space! I replied in an arsey tone "ME!!", he scuttled off to kitchen and then i left a while after.........a couple of wks later saw him out and kinda chatted blah blah and apparently dissapeared into the night !!

then our mutual friend told me he liked me i said i liked him went out was near christmas found him in our local scabby nightspot apparantly as he tells it i sat on his knee pissed as a fart he still to this day reckons i didnt know it was him but i did i swear!!That was it he came home with me eve of xmas eve dropped him off xmas eve morning 2004 and he aint really left since then except for a little hiccup !!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have no idea of romanticness but I was 11 and hunting for a football in those mesh bins in JJB sports in my town centre for my little brother as he had been driving me crazy for weeks for one when my OH pushed past me and shoved me into the bin :haha: typical kids :blush: I cursed at him but carried on looking till I found the ball I wanted and climbed out of the bin and paid for it. As I was leaving the store I heard him say I want her number and he sent one of his friends after me to get it. After texting and chatting through MSN (oldschool) :lol: we decided to get together and one day I was down at his when in walks my mum and my now stepdad! It then turned out my stepdad is his uncle :shock: nothing changed and the rest really is history!

You were only 11?? Wow! Did your mum and OH's Uncle (your step dad) know you were seeing each other or was it surprised faces all round?


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: Ginge! :football:

And that's truly romantic newmummy! :rofl: 

Lunalady's going to have a whale of a time reading all our replies to her question when she tunes in!


----------



## TrinityMom

Elephant 1 VW 0
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=340476&id=102941972783&fbid=10150146528212784


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning newmummy, good morning Trin :hi:
> 
> Hope you enjoy another day off work Hayley..and Trin....how are you today? Is everything better than last night? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my outburst yesterday :blush: OH and I never fight, we may bicker over stupid stuff but we don't really fight. So i've been feeling wretched these last few days. He said I should be grateful he was out with the children (and his friends) and not out drinking or with other women!!!! :shock:
> 
> Anyway, he sent me a text from work now saying he's stressed about what's happening with the baby and he was enjoying being away from it and not thinking about it and he's sorry and he behaved badly. So we're ok. Still keep crying tho :cry:
> 
> So just ignore my emotional neediness pleaseClick to expand...

I understand both sides but... I wouldn't have received the comment "...and not out drinking with other women..." very well. :nope: This situation is hard on both of you in very different ways. I'm sorry you are sad sweets. I wish I could come and sit with you and take your orders for a day :haha: and of course, give you a hug. :hugs2:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning!! I've caught up and I've LOVED reading all your stories!!! :kiss:

Thanks for sharing! :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:
> 
> On a dating site!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, interesting!
> 
> Love at first sight or not so much?
> 
> I have know several people who opt for this way of meeting people..it's the way of the modern world it seems :thumbup: My friend tells some absolutely hilarious stories about meeting men who had clearly "manipulated" their profile pics to an alarming degree if you know what I mean. One had the worst toupee she'd ever seen which kept flapping in the wind :shock:Click to expand...

RE: toupee, I don't understand that. My OH, much to his dismay, is suffering from a receding hairline (damn genetics he says) BUT I would much rather him and any other man, "wear" his naked head with pride and confidence rather than try and cover it up with a nasty ole' rug. :sick: My OH's cousin is a bit older than him and just shaves his head completely. Now there's a way. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm with you Molly though I thought tupee's were american :blush: most men I know shave their heads with receeding hairlines etc etc. 

Luna you met your OH online? A game? Is that you? Do share... 

I am off to sign off and do some knitting before my OH comes home and we go to nana's for tea.. He's sheepish cause when we fell out he was supposed to take her to the cemetry and I made up some BS excuse and got my mum to do it...


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Morning turtle wurtles
> 
> Really don't fancy work today...... But going cinema with a friend tonight so that's something to look forward 2 !
> 
> Luna ! I went to a work conference and didn't think much of it on the day..... But I had an email from someone back at work saying hey ... How are u ? I don't really do this but do u fancy going for a drink...... Hmmmmmm I couldn't remember who he was ???!! After some work snooping I thought why not ? What's the harm ..... Well after our first date I got a cab home and he came with the me to make sure i got home safely and then went home himself ! Called my friend to gossip about it an she said "your going to Marry him "
> 
> She was right ! Xxxxx
> 
> How about u ?

How sweet! Your friend really nailed it on the head!! :D



kit_cat said:


> Hey Luna :hi:
> 
> Sorry you are still feeling pooey..I hope by the time you get up and read this, the dreaded lurgy will have lifted a little :flower:
> 
> Regarding how I met OH...I'm afraid it's not very romantic at all :nope: We met in a night club...eyes across a dance floor and all.....we only talked the first time we met and he didn't have the courage to ask me out. Then the next time we met, he invited me and all of my friends to his flat as he was having a party. It was a late one at which I ended up falling asleep :blush: When I woke, all my lovely friends had gone :shock: so I immediately got a taxi home. The next weekend, at the same club we originally met, I was there with friends when in walks OH alone. He took the chance I'd be there and came to return a piece of jewellery that had been left at his flat and he assumed was mine. He was right :thumbup: We arranged to go to the cinema the next night :happydance: That was almost 18 years ago now..the rest as they say is history :)

It sounds like the storyline from a movie!! Very hip :) But, obviously it worked! 18 years is a long time! :happydance:



poas said:


> My mum held oh as a baby and nine months and 1week later she had me.
> We grew up in the same village,were best friends till I got to 5...then I got really ill and was in hosp almost 2yrs solid...in that time he went through the 'girls are vile stage' and we didnt properly see each other for yrs (I used to go spy on him when we were teens and he worked at the local pyo strawberry place)
> Anyway,he moved to France,time passed,we both had a child each an then....Last january he came by to my parents (they caretake for HIS parents,who also live in France) and I was there.
> Mum has since said we were like the bit in Lion King when Simba and Nala are reunited,moving around eachother and following,talking etc constantly.
> He left,I thought...maybe I'll add him on facebook-but not kidding myself anything would come of it obviously :)
> Two weeks later he came and stayed at my mums,two months later he moved in with me,and now we are expecting and engaged..................

Wow, your story sounds like a movie, too!! Have you submitted it to Hollywood or the like?! :cloud9:




TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:
> 
> It's nothing short of shameless teasing Luna :winkwink:
> 
> How are you love?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'll just keep waiting ;)
> 
> I'm... pooey. Sick as a dog! I've been sleeping most of the day and watching movies when awake.
> 
> I watched a very interesting documentary by NatGeo called In the Womb. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of pot pics and none to be found!! :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> I did post one...Click to expand...
> 
> You did?! Where? How did I miss it? I've been checking in on my phone, maybe I missed a page.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you're so sick :hugs: I was wondering who Nat Geo was :dohh: Then I clicked. Is that the one where he says the baby's head is like a battering ram on her cervix?? It has brilliant visuals but the words leave a lot to be desired - especially if they don't want to terrify first time moms!Click to expand...

It was two hours long and being a bit sick I probably missed some things here and there, so I can't recall the battering ram line, but it was this particular documentary: https://movies.netflix.com/Movie/In_the_Womb/70046889?trkid=496624#height1514

I really liked it! :flower:



TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning kit !
> 
> Maybe she is a bit of a witch ????
> 
> Morning Crunchie :wave:
> 
> Have you tried chucking her in some deep water? If she sinks and drowns she's not a witch..if she floats, she most definitely is a witch and then needs to be burned at the stake! Sorry, I know it seems harsh but I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HEY! Leave us witches alone!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey people...we have a floater in our midst! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :witch: and proud of it :winkwink:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Yay for witches!! :happydance:



Sarachka said:


> I met my OH 7 years ago as a customer at the jobcentreplus. I signed him on and was like "ooh you're Chechen, cool! I'm learning Russian" and since then I've always had a brief chat whenever I've bumped into him around town. In march 2010 we had one such bump and chat and I looked him up on facebook and turned on the ol'Sarachka charm. We chatted for a few weeks then I asked him "so when are you taking me out for a drink?!" and he did that weekend. The rest is history.
> 
> I was thinking this morning - so many babies are made bc two people have sex but our babies will be made bc two people fell in love

Awwww, Sarachka! What a sweet thing to say! And so very true. Kudos to you for taking the reins! 



HollyMonkey said:


> Mine is a very immoral story :blush: I met my oh at my running club back in the days before baby when I did lots of competitive sport. I thought he was good looking but a bit of a loud mouth so wasn't terribly impressed (although turns out he's very shy, it was just his 'flirt reflex' making him gobby I think:haha:) and he recruited me on his team for a triathlon and spent the training sessions seducing me with photocopied sheets of swim workouts etc. I later found out that on the day of the big race he had great pleasure watching me get changed on the transition from water to bike:shock: What a perv!:flasher: But the triathlon race didn't nail it for me, so he flirted big time at a cross country championship I was running in a couple of weeks later and lent me his fleecy jumper to keep me warm after the race. That did have a little effect on me:blush: And then we had a pub evening with the running club where he stole my phone number from my phone and the next day bombarded me with fairly inane text messages:shrug: Then I went to the UK for a week and my sis told me that the man who keeps sending me text messages is in love with me. I poo pooed this idea:haha: On my return to France and the first session back at the running club he met me with two champagne flutes and a bottle of Champagne which we drank on a bench in the grounds of a nearby chateau talking about how faithful we are to our current partners so whatever we have can go no further. But we ended up kissing that night:blush: As *Jaynie* said, good people can do bad things:shrug:

I think your story is quite romantic! And seems to me that it shouldn't matter if you two were dating someone - your true love only comes once in a lifetime, gotta catch it when you can! :kiss:



TrinityMom said:


> Ours is also a mildly immoral story:
> We'd known each other for 2 years. I had gone out with and broken up with one of his friends and he was going out with one of my sort of friends (in the same circle but not close). Anyway, she invited me to a party at his house - it was his brother's 20th. I went, he got drunk, she got pissed off and left, we flirted and he helped me get rid of a very drunk (and heavy) admirer.
> Next day he broke up with his girlfriend...and asked her for my number!! Then asked my ex for directions to my house. He pitched up with flowers and the rest is history :flower: That was 17 years ago

I love it! Somewhat of a love... rectangle. So are you guys still friends with the ex's?? :haha:



Rachael. said:


> On a dating site!

That's how I met my DH, too! :D



mummyApril said:


> i met him through a friend, id come out of a really bad r'ship so i wasnt looking for anything, but i dont think it was OH's plan to let me go, one day we were all 'hanging out' and myself and OH went to walk to his mums to pick up a cd player and on the way he used the night sky and stars to distract me from my past and asked if he could look after me, hes a cheeky one lol i had said no to him before this a few times which i feel bad for now lol, glad in the end i said yes to dating him hes definitely the one :) x

What a sweet tale! It's funny how someone can seemingly burrow right into our heart before we even know it... :flower:



kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone...my name is Shrub :flower: and I live at the bottom of Kit's garden. Whenever I see Kit coming with carrots (like today) I plod up to the fence.....
> 
> View attachment 172636
> 
> 
> I love carrots and can munch about 5 big ones in record time...sometimes I drool lots of carrot drool which makes Kit feel a bit :sick:
> 
> View attachment 172637
> 
> 
> Once I've eaten all the carrots that Kit has to offer and she's stroked my nose, I'm quite happy to bugger off back to my paddock to chomp some more grass or trot around....
> 
> View attachment 172638
> 
> 
> You can see Kit's OH has not quite finished his fence project but he's getting there veeeerrrrrrryyyyy sssslooooooowwwlllyyyyyyyy :winkwink:

Such a cute horse! And I agree with Trin... the green/grey of your pictures is so lovely. I quite prefer that to blazing sun. :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> :cloud9: I met my OH through friends he worked with my sisters boyfriend who was my friend from college. I had a BF at the time and I was only back from uni for like 4 weeks... We hit it off straight away and just ended up spending whole days together and being sad when it was my last weekend and I told him I loved him, when I was drunk but it was definitely a whirlwind type romance - I haven't gotten rid of him since :haha: he's exactly like a bad smell :haha: a cat that I fed once and then couldn't shake! Ahahaha. Jokes, I love my OH and our dysfunctional relationship :cloud9:

You all have such fairytale romance stories! This is another one that sounds like a Hollywood movie. Reminds me of 'Dear John' - they met and only had a few weeks together before he had to leave for the army, but feel in love none the less. :kiss:



x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have no idea of romanticness but I was 11 and hunting for a football in those mesh bins in JJB sports in my town centre for my little brother as he had been driving me crazy for weeks for one when my OH pushed past me and shoved me into the bin :haha: typical kids :blush: I cursed at him but carried on looking till I found the ball I wanted and climbed out of the bin and paid for it. As I was leaving the store I heard him say I want her number and he sent one of his friends after me to get it. After texting and chatting through MSN (oldschool) :lol: we decided to get together and one day I was down at his when in walks my mum and my now stepdad! It then turned out my stepdad is his uncle :shock: nothing changed and the rest really is history!

I've always thought stories where people meet as children and fall in love are so romantic! :cloud9:



new mummy2010 said:


> What lovely stories of how you all met your OH's........mine is not at all romantic but here we are nearly 6yrs later after a short split of 3 mths a few yrs back!
> 
> We first saw each other at a friends of OH's he had been on a date and wanted to know who was parked in his f***ing space! I replied in an arsey tone "ME!!", he scuttled off to kitchen and then i left a while after.........a couple of wks later saw him out and kinda chatted blah blah and apparently dissapeared into the night !!
> 
> then our mutual friend told me he liked me i said i liked him went out was near christmas found him in our local scabby nightspot apparantly as he tells it i sat on his knee pissed as a fart he still to this day reckons i didnt know it was him but i did i swear!!That was it he came home with me eve of xmas eve dropped him off xmas eve morning 2004 and he aint really left since then except for a little hiccup !!

I guess he liked your gusto! And ahhhh.... a Christmas romance :cloud9:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Longest post ever!!! LOL!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm with you Molly though I thought tupee's were american :blush: most men I know shave their heads with receeding hairlines etc etc.
> 
> Luna you met your OH online? A game? Is that you? Do share...
> 
> I am off to sign off and do some knitting before my OH comes home and we go to nana's for tea.. He's sheepish cause when we fell out he was supposed to take her to the cemetry and I made up some BS excuse and got my mum to do it...

My OH's hairline isn't too terrible at this point so he is being cute and has grown it out a bit so he has this whole boyish? look. I don't have a current pic but it's something like the pic below. With his hair longer you can't see his hairline. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







his hair.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Elephant 1 VW 0
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=340476&id=102941972783&fbid=10150146528212784

Ya' live and learn eh? Sometimes the hard way! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm heading to bed and your girls across the pond will be getting up soon... so I want to ask a question and hear your lovely replies!
> 
> How did you meet your OH?
> 
> Can't wait for all the romantic stories!! :kiss:
> 
> On a dating site!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, interesting!
> 
> Love at first sight or not so much?
> 
> I have know several people who opt for this way of meeting people..it's the way of the modern world it seems :thumbup: My friend tells some absolutely hilarious stories about meeting men who had clearly "manipulated" their profile pics to an alarming degree if you know what I mean. One had the worst toupee she'd ever seen which kept flapping in the wind :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> RE: toupee, I don't understand that. My OH, much to his dismay, is suffering from a receding hairline (damn genetics he says) BUT I would much rather him and any other man, "wear" his naked head with pride and confidence rather than try and cover it up with a nasty ole' rug. :sick: My OH's cousin is a bit older than him and just shaves his head completely. Now there's a way. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Male pattern baldness is so common Molly that it never fails to amaze me the lengths that some men go to to cover it up. Like you, a shaven or cut very short do is the ticket if hair is thinning or receding....I mean, toupees are bad enough but what about the dreaded comb over??? Truly horrific :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

So my OH is "thinking" about this happy little alternative I've come up with:

He really wants to know the gender right? Well... here's my idea, we find out.... and we don't tell anyone. :) That way we can register for all neutral gender colors (I'm partial to them anyway) and then (in secret of course) we can go shopping together for some gender specific things. It'd be a sweet, special way to bond about it I guess. Or maybe it's dumb. :shrug: I like it the idea though. What do you all think?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Longest post ever!!! LOL!

Truly monumental post my dear Luna! You're giving Hayley a run for her money..she may lose that TA title :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

My story:

I was 19 and just out of a 3 year relationship. It was an intense relationship (this is the guy I mentioned before that I slept with in high school!) as he had some stuff going on and I was his stability, his 'rock'. I decided enough was enough and I couldn't, at 19, choose to be in this role the rest of my life.

At the time, my parents had sold my childhood house and we all moved about an hour away. I didn't know anyone and was working and going to school, so I didn't have time to meet people - and I'm not the type to go to a club or bar or anything, I'm WAY too shy. :blush:

So, I decided to make a Match profile. They offered a profile for free, and if you wanted to contact anyone you had to pay for the service. So I made my profile (in which I laid it all out there - I said I wasn't into playing dating games and I wanted to get married) and within a few days had several guys sending me messages (I used to be thin and pretty :haha: ), one of which was DH. So, I signed up and sent replies to the ones I liked. ;)

The first guy who came over was cute and fun, but I just didn't feel it. We watched a movie and about half way through I was so bored and just wanted it to be over with. I turned to him and said, "Okay, you can go now." I kid you not! I mustered up the nerve out of sheer boredom! :haha:

The second guy I was just talking to on the phone. He was a dentist and very successful (RICH), but I knew I'd end up having to live up to 'trophy wife' with him, and I just couldn't see myself happy doing that.

But, DH had my fully attention. We talked on the phone (and yahoo messenger!!) for about a week before we met. My family was having a BBQ at our house, so I invited him. Poor guy had to meet my parents and me and my cousins and our friends and neighbors... all on the first date! :haha:

But we totally hit it off! I never felt like I wanted him to leave. We played XBOX and chatted away. It's funny how perfect our first date was and how it has really mirrored our lives... we're very family oriented and DH now works at Microsoft on XBOX stuff ;)

And, I found I liked DH so much I canceled my Match profile - and it was within their cancellation window and I was refunded my money ;)

That was in the summer of 2005. We broke up for a brief time the following summer, but got back together and have been on cloud nine every since. We got married on 8/8/08. :)

And, he's my absolute soul mate. The male version of me. He is my heart. I'm not sure that there are any two people in the world who love each other as we do :cloud9:
Though, I could be bias ;)


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I love it! Somewhat of a love... rectangle. So are you guys still friends with the ex's?? :haha:

I'm facebook friends with my ex, so is my dh, but I look at him and I think "what did I see??" But then I remember I was 16 and away from home on a national debating tour, and we were flung together by fate and we beat every team and then in the finals I beat him so it must have been the giddy rush of victory and teenage hormones :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I love that horse! 

Sara- I need the US address for your charity... I'm about to cycle through some of the girls' clothes... growth spurts you know. :) And I would love to send them off to your charity. 

Jaynie- Congrats on the 19k post! :happydance: :bfp:

Hmm... I must begin anniversary planning. So far, all I have is a babysitter (though that is HUGE!) Ahh bliss... :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> So my OH is "thinking" about this happy little alternative I've come up with:
> 
> He really wants to know the gender right? Well... here's my idea, we find out.... and we don't tell anyone. :) That way we can register for all neutral gender colors (I'm partial to them anyway) and then (in secret of course) we can go shopping together for some gender specific things. It'd be a sweet, special way to bond about it I guess. Or maybe it's dumb. :shrug: I like it the idea though. What do you all think?

I assume when you say "we find out" that includes us turtles right? RIGHT?? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> So my OH is "thinking" about this happy little alternative I've come up with:
> 
> He really wants to know the gender right? Well... here's my idea, we find out.... and we don't tell anyone. :) That way we can register for all neutral gender colors (I'm partial to them anyway) and then (in secret of course) we can go shopping together for some gender specific things. It'd be a sweet, special way to bond about it I guess. Or maybe it's dumb. :shrug: I like it the idea though. What do you all think?

I think that's a very lovely idea!!! I just hope we get to be included in the circle of trust. :haha:

Though I understand if we don't. :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Longest post ever!!! LOL!
> 
> Truly monumental post my dear Luna! You're giving Hayley a run for her money..she may lose that TA title :winkwink:Click to expand...

You mean someone made a longer post?! Impressive!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you Molly though I thought tupee's were american :blush: most men I know shave their heads with receeding hairlines etc etc.
> 
> Luna you met your OH online? A game? Is that you? Do share...
> 
> I am off to sign off and do some knitting before my OH comes home and we go to nana's for tea.. He's sheepish cause when we fell out he was supposed to take her to the cemetry and I made up some BS excuse and got my mum to do it...
> 
> My OH's hairline isn't too terrible at this point so he is being cute and has grown it out a bit so he has this whole boyish? look. I don't have a current pic but it's something like the pic below. With his hair longer you can't see his hairline. :haha:Click to expand...

For a moment Molly..I thought this was a pic of your OH!! I was thinking my goodness, he's just like a model! If his hair is anything like this pic, then he doesn't have anything to worry about at all :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> My OH's hairline isn't too terrible at this point so he is being cute and has grown it out a bit so he has this whole boyish? look. I don't have a current pic but it's something like the pic below. With his hair longer you can't see his hairline. :haha:

Is that your OH?:shock:
:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I love it! Somewhat of a love... rectangle. So are you guys still friends with the ex's?? :haha:
> 
> I'm facebook friends with my ex, so is my dh, but I look at him and I think "what did I see??" But then I remember I was 16 and away from home on a national debating tour, and we were flung together by fate and we beat every team and then in the finals I beat him so it must have been the giddy rush of victory and teenage hormones :haha:Click to expand...

I totally understand! And I feel everything happens for a reason - so perhaps you needed to date that guy to know how wonderful your DH is :thumbup:

Because my ex... WOW am I ever confused as to how we ended up being together so long. He's my friend on facebook, also. :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I love it! Somewhat of a love... rectangle. So are you guys still friends with the ex's?? :haha:
> 
> I'm facebook friends with my ex, so is my dh, but I look at him and I think "what did I see??" But then I remember I was 16 and away from home on a national debating tour, and we were flung together by fate and we beat every team and then in the finals I beat him so it must have been the giddy rush of victory and teenage hormones :haha:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH's hairline isn't too terrible at this point so he is being cute and has grown it out a bit so he has this whole boyish? look. I don't have a current pic but it's something like the pic below. With his hair longer you can't see his hairline. :haha:
> 
> Is that your OH?:shock:
> :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...

That was my reaction, too!! \\:D/


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So my OH is "thinking" about this happy little alternative I've come up with:
> 
> He really wants to know the gender right? Well... here's my idea, we find out.... and we don't tell anyone. :) That way we can register for all neutral gender colors (I'm partial to them anyway) and then (in secret of course) we can go shopping together for some gender specific things. It'd be a sweet, special way to bond about it I guess. Or maybe it's dumb. :shrug: I like it the idea though. What do you all think?

I love the theory..but I think it would be very easy to slip up and say "he" or "she" when you didn't mean to. It's certainly not dumb but for me, I'd be watching every word I uttered determined not to give it away....hard work?


----------



## Mollykins

Trin/Luna- If I told you girls, it would have to be the utmost hush hush like way. If my OH knew I told you girls but that we couldn't even tell FAMILY... *gasp* :haha: I would have to pm you all and on the thread the baby would have to have a nickname (codename) Oh me... sounds very espionage-y. :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> My story:
> 
> I was 19 and just out of a 3 year relationship. It was an intense relationship (this is the guy I mentioned before that I slept with in high school!) as he had some stuff going on and I was his stability, his 'rock'. I decided enough was enough and I couldn't, at 19, choose to be in this role the rest of my life.
> 
> At the time, my parents had sold my childhood house and we all moved about an hour away. I didn't know anyone and was working and going to school, so I didn't have time to meet people - and I'm not the type to go to a club or bar or anything, I'm WAY too shy. :blush:
> 
> So, I decided to make a Match profile. They offered a profile for free, and if you wanted to contact anyone you had to pay for the service. So I made my profile (in which I laid it all out there - I said I wasn't into playing dating games and I wanted to get married) and within a few days had several guys sending me messages (I used to be thin and pretty :haha: ), one of which was DH. So, I signed up and sent replies to the ones I liked. ;)
> 
> The first guy who came over was cute and fun, but I just didn't feel it. We watched a movie and about half way through I was so bored and just wanted it to be over with. I turned to him and said, "Okay, you can go now." I kid you not! I mustered up the nerve out of sheer boredom! :haha:
> 
> The second guy I was just talking to on the phone. He was a dentist and very successful (RICH), but I knew I'd end up having to live up to 'trophy wife' with him, and I just couldn't see myself happy doing that.
> 
> But, DH had my fully attention. We talked on the phone (and yahoo messenger!!) for about a week before we met. My family was having a BBQ at our house, so I invited him. Poor guy had to meet my parents and me and my cousins and our friends and neighbors... all on the first date! :haha:
> 
> But we totally hit it off! I never felt like I wanted him to leave. We played XBOX and chatted away. It's funny how perfect our first date was and how it has really mirrored our lives... we're very family oriented and DH now works at Microsoft on XBOX stuff ;)
> 
> And, I found I liked DH so much I canceled my Match profile - and it was within their cancellation window and I was refunded my money ;)
> 
> That was in the summer of 2005. We broke up for a brief time the following summer, but got back together and have been on cloud nine every since. We got married on 8/8/08. :)
> 
> And, he's my absolute soul mate. The male version of me. He is my heart. I'm not sure that there are any two people in the world who love each other as we do :cloud9:
> Though, I could be bias ;)

Ah that's so sweet! And while you were getting married I was at my BIL's wedding in Belgium eating far-too-rich food and drinking far too much French wine :haha:

I like to hear stories of online dating working out. My other BIL in China met his wife online too. One day he said "I'm learning Mandarin and going to CHina". Next we saw on FB that he had a girlfriend in China. SO sweet :cloud9:

My uncle on the other hand wasn't so lucky. He moved to Australia and me a SA woman online. Fell madly in love. They were so well suited. She went to visit him. He proposed. She said yes. They got married. And once she had her residency permit she aborted their child and divorced him!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly/Kit- :haha: Not my OH just an example of his hair. :haha: I would love to post my favorite pic of him but I'm afraid he would be mad at me. (He doesn't like to be online. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH is "thinking" about this happy little alternative I've come up with:
> 
> He really wants to know the gender right? Well... here's my idea, we find out.... and we don't tell anyone. :) That way we can register for all neutral gender colors (I'm partial to them anyway) and then (in secret of course) we can go shopping together for some gender specific things. It'd be a sweet, special way to bond about it I guess. Or maybe it's dumb. :shrug: I like it the idea though. What do you all think?
> 
> I love the theory..but I think it would be very easy to slip up and say "he" or "she" when you didn't mean to. It's certainly not dumb but for me, I'd be watching every word I uttered determined not to give it away....hard work?Click to expand...

I've thought of that. I told OH we would have to come up, right quick a nickname for baby and start calling (s)he that now and get used to it.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin/Luna- If I told you girls, it would have to be the utmost hush hush like way. If my OH knew I told you girls but that we couldn't even tell FAMILY... *gasp* :haha: I would have to pm you all and on the thread the baby would have to have a nickname (codename) Oh me... sounds very espionage-y. :rofl:

I love it! Very cloak and dagger :ninja:

Having said that, I tell you turtles things I'd never tell my family


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think it would be bad to go to a gig at 26 weeks? x
> 
> Hmm, depends on the type of gig really...
> 
> A jumping around getting trampled on one..NOPE!
> 
> A sitting down more sedate one - YEP!Click to expand...
> 
> Roger waters? its at the O2 so i doubt it will be a jumping around one! xClick to expand...
> 
> Love Roger Waters... He does his own stuff doesn't he? You are about the only other person I know that has said that they like him...Click to expand...

hell be playing pink floyd stuffs i believe and one lucky gig gets a duet with david gilmour! i sooo hope its our gig lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly I debated so long about finding out and even though I don't wanna know my oh does... So that was one of the things we discussed too. Kind of like the parents know but no one else does I like it :cloud8: I like the espionage though me want to know!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin/Luna- If I told you girls, it would have to be the utmost hush hush like way. If my OH knew I told you girls but that we couldn't even tell FAMILY... *gasp* :haha: I would have to pm you all and on the thread the baby would have to have a nickname (codename) Oh me... sounds very espionage-y. :rofl:
> 
> I love it! Very cloak and dagger :ninja:
> 
> Having said that, I tell you turtles things I'd never tell my familyClick to expand...

:haha: Too true! I couldn't imagine setting down with my gran and saying, "So we are trying for a babe and so I made sure I did a handstand up against the wall for 20 minutes after we, well _you know_ gran..." :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly I debated so long about finding out and even though I don't wanna know my oh does... So that was one of the things we discussed too. Kind of like the parents know but no one else does I like it :cloud8: I like the espionage though me want to know!!

Jaynie, does cloud8 mean you're only sort of happy about it? :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Ah that's so sweet! And while you were getting married I was at my BIL's wedding in Belgium eating far-too-rich food and drinking far too much French wine :haha:
> 
> I like to hear stories of online dating working out. My other BIL in China met his wife online too. One day he said "I'm learning Mandarin and going to CHina". Next we saw on FB that he had a girlfriend in China. SO sweet :cloud9:
> 
> My uncle on the other hand wasn't so lucky. He moved to Australia and me a SA woman online. Fell madly in love. They were so well suited. She went to visit him. He proposed. She said yes. They got married. And once she had her residency permit she aborted their child and divorced him!!! :growlmad:

Oh, what a tragedy for your uncle! That's quite the horror story!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH is "thinking" about this happy little alternative I've come up with:
> 
> He really wants to know the gender right? Well... here's my idea, we find out.... and we don't tell anyone. :) That way we can register for all neutral gender colors (I'm partial to them anyway) and then (in secret of course) we can go shopping together for some gender specific things. It'd be a sweet, special way to bond about it I guess. Or maybe it's dumb. :shrug: I like it the idea though. What do you all think?
> 
> I love the theory..but I think it would be very easy to slip up and say "he" or "she" when you didn't mean to. It's certainly not dumb but for me, I'd be watching every word I uttered determined not to give it away....hard work?Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought of that. I told OH we would have to come up, right quick a nickname for baby and start calling (s)he that now and get used to it.Click to expand...

Maybe it would work out just fine....and I love the idea of subterfuge and undercover operations and secret missions...ooooo I'm getting carried away....where's my false beard and trilby.......?


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin/Luna- If I told you girls, it would have to be the utmost hush hush like way. If my OH knew I told you girls but that we couldn't even tell FAMILY... *gasp* :haha: I would have to pm you all and on the thread the baby would have to have a nickname (codename) Oh me... sounds very espionage-y. :rofl:
> 
> I love it! Very cloak and dagger :ninja:
> 
> Having said that, I tell you turtles things I'd never tell my familyClick to expand...

I agree - I think that's the loveliest part of our little turtle club - we get to be completely open and honest with each other and share really raw emotions without the fear of poor reactions within our interpersonal relationships. And really, I don't think my DH wants to know all the TTC details. ;)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah they were very shocked (so were we) and they did split us up numerous times by taking his phone away not allowing him on the PC etc, it inevitably failed as you can already tell and when he announced he was moving in with me they were so shocked and they said it would last more than a fortnight! :haha: nearly two years later im sat typing this!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> My uncle on the other hand wasn't so lucky. He moved to Australia and me a SA woman online. Fell madly in love. They were so well suited. She went to visit him. He proposed. She said yes. They got married. And once she had her residency permit she aborted their child and divorced him!!! :growlmad:

OMG...That is hideous. She'll get hers..karma will do it's worst! :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly I debated so long about finding out and even though I don't wanna know my oh does... So that was one of the things we discussed too. Kind of like the parents know but no one else does I like it :cloud8: I like the espionage though me want to know!!
> 
> Jaynie, does cloud8 mean you're only sort of happy about it? :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

..nearly happy? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, for those of you knitting/crocheting - have you found Ravelry, yet??? 

There's thousands of free patterns and instructions for almost anything you want to make! Yay for free patterns ;)


----------



## LunaLady

And Jaynie - how's the knitting helping with the trying to quite smoking?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- You'll be testing soon no?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So my OH is "thinking" about this happy little alternative I've come up with:
> 
> He really wants to know the gender right? Well... here's my idea, we find out.... and we don't tell anyone. :) That way we can register for all neutral gender colors (I'm partial to them anyway) and then (in secret of course) we can go shopping together for some gender specific things. It'd be a sweet, special way to bond about it I guess. Or maybe it's dumb. :shrug: I like it the idea though. What do you all think?

:thumbup: I won't tell anyone the gender once 'we' know

:rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- You'll be testing soon no?

YES! :happydance:
Saturday or Sunday. That will be 13 or 14 DPO or so. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I kinda hope I'm not pregnant, though, with all the cold meds I've taken in the last week... sheesh. Couldn't be good for a little eggy/zygote/blastocyst.

ETA: Probably sounds like I'm always sick... I promise I'm not! The stomach bug I had last month and this month's cold are the first illnesses I've had in about three years! :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin/Luna- If I told you girls, it would have to be the utmost hush hush like way. If my OH knew I told you girls but that we couldn't even tell FAMILY... *gasp* :haha: I would have to pm you all and on the thread the baby would have to have a nickname (codename) Oh me... sounds very espionage-y. :rofl:
> 
> I love it! Very cloak and dagger :ninja:
> 
> Having said that, I tell you turtles things I'd never tell my familyClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Too true! I couldn't imagine setting down with my gran and saying, "So we are trying for a babe and so I made sure I did a handstand up against the wall for 20 minutes after we, well _you know_ gran..." :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:
Tell me about it, I had to carefully delete photos of my cm under the microscope before showing my mum my recent pics of Holly on the computer, not to mention the opk and hpt shots:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna I think I met my dh in 2005 too:flower:

Just put LO to bed but need urgently to go and knit now:fool: Caught it off Jaynie:haha: It's da Knitting Revolution :ninja:


----------



## LunaLady

Six years ago almost - crazy how time flies, huh???

Night night to LO! Happy knitting, Bethany! :D
(I can't wait for pictures of this jumper!!!)


----------



## LunaLady

I'm going to go lay down a bit... feeling woozy. 

Catch y'all later. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I'm going to go lay down a bit... feeling woozy.
> 
> Catch y'all later. :)

OOOOoooo SIMP-TOM !!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go lay down a bit... feeling woozy.
> 
> Catch y'all later. :)
> 
> OOOOoooo SIMP-TOM !!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I THUNKED IT TOO!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunalady said:
> 
> 
> i'm going to go lay down a bit... Feeling woozy.
> 
> Catch y'all later. :)
> 
> oooooooo simp-tom !!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i thunked it too!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

me threeeeee!


----------



## LunaLady

Coming to you live from the couch... I think my woozy feelings are due to my cold, unfortunately!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone want to see Holly in pyjamas and grippy socks doing a magic appearing trick?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Anyone want to see Holly in pyjamas and grippy socks doing a magic appearing trick?

Me me me me me me me me....me? :flower: Please? :flower:


----------



## poas

Evening ladies!!!!!
Hope you have all had a good day? I had my blood tests today :/ but was very brave :)
Came out of the nurse room and Harri said 'come on Mummy,show me your badge' when I told him adults don't get one he patted my hand and told me he will buy me a sticker with his pocket money,and scowled at the nurse as she came and called the next patient!!
I wanna see Holly tricks :)


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Of course!


----------



## Mollykins

...3 more days... :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Coming to you live from the couch... I think my woozy feelings are due to my cold, unfortunately!

Booooooo

But you never know though :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening ladies!!!!!
> Hope you have all had a good day? I had my blood tests today :/ but was very brave :)
> Came out of the nurse room and Harri said 'come on Mummy,show me your badge' when I told him adults don't get one he patted my hand and told me he will buy me a sticker with his pocket money,and scowled at the nurse as she came and called the next patient!!
> I wanna see Holly tricks :)

:awww: How sweet of little Harri :hugs:

How long to wait for your results to come back?

I love your new avatar..it's lovely and I hope I'm assuming correctly that this is your OH?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Coming to you live from the couch... I think my woozy feelings are due to my cold, unfortunately!
> 
> Booooooo
> 
> But you never know though :thumbup:Click to expand...

True! It's not like she's been pregnant before... how would she know?? :winkwink: She should listen to the professionals... (us). :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> ...3 more days... :shock:

....till you are reassured that everything is just marvellous! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HOLLY'S MAGIC APPEARING TRICK :juggle:

*Where's Holly?*


*HERE I AM!!!*


----------



## kit_cat

Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> ...3 more days... :shock:
> 
> ....till you are reassured that everything is just marvellous! :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: That was smooth.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> ...3 more days... :shock:
> 
> ....till you are reassured that everything is just marvellous! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: That was smooth.Click to expand...

:coolio:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh me! Look at that little Miss!! So cute! :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:

She's my bestest friend :friends:
And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

*Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!!!!!
> Hope you have all had a good day? I had my blood tests today :/ but was very brave :)
> Came out of the nurse room and Harri said 'come on Mummy,show me your badge' when I told him adults don't get one he patted my hand and told me he will buy me a sticker with his pocket money,and scowled at the nurse as she came and called the next patient!!
> I wanna see Holly tricks :)
> 
> :awww: How sweet of little Harri :hugs:
> 
> How long to wait for your results to come back?
> 
> I love your new avatar..it's lovely and I hope I'm assuming correctly that this is your OH?Click to expand...

LOL it is indeed my OH,Luna's question earlier got me all mushy...I sicken myself :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> ...3 more days... :shock:
> 
> ....till you are reassured that everything is just marvellous! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: That was smooth.Click to expand...
> 
> :coolio:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:
> 
> She's my bestest friend :friends:
> And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:Click to expand...

:saywhat: WHAAAAT??? No 'nana?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!!!!!
> Hope you have all had a good day? I had my blood tests today :/ but was very brave :)
> Came out of the nurse room and Harri said 'come on Mummy,show me your badge' when I told him adults don't get one he patted my hand and told me he will buy me a sticker with his pocket money,and scowled at the nurse as she came and called the next patient!!
> I wanna see Holly tricks :)
> 
> :awww: How sweet of little Harri :hugs:
> 
> How long to wait for your results to come back?
> 
> I love your new avatar..it's lovely and I hope I'm assuming correctly that this is your OH?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL it is indeed my OH,Luna's question earlier got me all mushy...I sicken myself :)Click to expand...

I'm holding out for my wedding for the mushy avatars of dh and me and LO in her dress with a sash. Now that's sickening:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!!!!!
> Hope you have all had a good day? I had my blood tests today :/ but was very brave :)
> Came out of the nurse room and Harri said 'come on Mummy,show me your badge' when I told him adults don't get one he patted my hand and told me he will buy me a sticker with his pocket money,and scowled at the nurse as she came and called the next patient!!
> I wanna see Holly tricks :)
> 
> :awww: How sweet of little Harri :hugs:
> 
> How long to wait for your results to come back?
> 
> I love your new avatar..it's lovely and I hope I'm assuming correctly that this is your OH?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL it is indeed my OH,Luna's question earlier got me all mushy...I sicken myself :)Click to expand...

:haha: I think she's made us all mushier than a very mushy thing today! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:
> 
> She's my bestest friend :friends:
> And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: WHAAAAT??? No 'nana?Click to expand...

Nope:nope: No 'nana. Your bestest friend ever will be a watermelon.:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:
> 
> She's my bestest friend :friends:
> And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: WHAAAAT??? No 'nana?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope:nope: No 'nana. Your bestest friend ever will be a watermelon.:shrug:Click to expand...

After careful consideration, I've decided that it'll need to be the 'nana...much easier to pop out that a watermelon :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

If the food tickers carried on through life, Holly would be a raspberry bush by now, and I'd be.....:?:....a mature grape vine?...a gnarled old apple tree?:shock:


----------



## Mollykins

All right so a 0920 appointment for my oldest and then an 1115 appointment for me on Friday. Going to be a bit rushy as the two doctor's offices are 20 miles away from each other. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:
> 
> She's my bestest friend :friends:
> And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: WHAAAAT??? No 'nana?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope:nope: No 'nana. Your bestest friend ever will be a watermelon.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After careful consideration, I've decided that it'll need to be the 'nana...much easier to pop out that a watermelon :thumbup:Click to expand...

What's the big round white thing you'll have if you have your baby a week early? I can't identify it:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:
> 
> She's my bestest friend :friends:
> And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: WHAAAAT??? No 'nana?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope:nope: No 'nana. Your bestest friend ever will be a watermelon.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After careful consideration, I've decided that it'll need to be the 'nana...much easier to pop out that a watermelon :thumbup:Click to expand...

Though to reassure you I think even a baby is easier to pop out than a watermelon:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:
> 
> She's my bestest friend :friends:
> And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: WHAAAAT??? No 'nana?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope:nope: No 'nana. Your bestest friend ever will be a watermelon.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After careful consideration, I've decided that it'll need to be the 'nana...much easier to pop out that a watermelon :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What's the big round white thing you'll have if you have your baby a week early? I can't identify it:shrug:Click to expand...

I believe it's a honeydew.


----------



## Mollykins

So... my OH won't be back until Thursday and I REALLY need to clean the litter box. It's been... two days since it's been cleaned and it's driving me crazy. If I tell him one of you did it for me, will you have my back? Otherwise he might find his own thorny branch to whip me with... :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a chat :telephone: with a lovely friend of mine whose baby is due anyday now:happydance:
'tis a boy! She knoweth already'th! :blue:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right so a 0920 appointment for my oldest and then an 1115 appointment for me on Friday. Going to be a bit rushy as the two doctor's offices are 20 miles away from each other. :dohh:

Ooer....helicopter on standby!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So... my OH won't be back until Thursday and I REALLY need to clean the litter box. It's been... two days since it's been cleaned and it's driving me crazy. If I tell him one of you did it for me, will you have my back? Otherwise he might find his own thorny branch to whip me with... :shock:

Are you immunised toxoplasmosis? If not- TOUCH NOT DA LITTER TRAY!

Time to train your eldest to clean litter trays:haha: Or you can tell him I did it, I'll take the flack if it's not up to his standards :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... my OH won't be back until Thursday and I REALLY need to clean the litter box. It's been... two days since it's been cleaned and it's driving me crazy. If I tell him one of you did it for me, will you have my back? Otherwise he might find his own thorny branch to whip me with... :shock:
> 
> Are you immunised toxoplasmosis? If not- TOUCH NOT DA LITTER TRAY!
> 
> Time to train your eldest to clean litter trays:haha: Or you can tell him I did it, I'll take the flack if it's not up to his standards :shrug:Click to expand...

I've never had a cat before Alice... I don't know if I'm immonowhatsit to the toxoplackyackits. How would I know?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a chat :telephone: with a lovely friend of mine whose baby is due anyday now:happydance:
> 'tis a boy! She knoweth already'th! :blue:

Another vote for being "in the know" then!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I think I forgot to mention. My OH has my symptoms. :haha: I told him that's just fine... he can gain my weight for me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img607.imageshack.us/img607/3005/opk1.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

isnt that the strongest opk i ever had i showed dh when got in and he ripped my clothes off :haha: :rofl: :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right so a 0920 appointment for my oldest and then an 1115 appointment for me on Friday. Going to be a bit rushy as the two doctor's offices are 20 miles away from each other. :dohh:
> 
> Ooer....helicopter on standby!Click to expand...

I thought that Kit, but distance is relative, and the US is a BIG place compared to microscopic UK and medium microscopic France. 20miles is PEANUTS to Molly in her ginormous pink chauffeur-driven Cadillac that all Americans have:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img607.imageshack.us/img607/3005/opk1.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> isnt that the strongest opk i ever had i showed dh when got in and he ripped my clothes off :haha: :rofl: :smug:

Excellent job my dear :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Coming to you live from the couch... I think my woozy feelings are due to my cold, unfortunately!
> 
> Booooooo
> 
> But you never know though :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> True! It's not like she's been pregnant before... how would she know?? :winkwink: She should listen to the professionals... (us). :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe, I guess we'll just have to wait and see!! :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:
> 
> She's my bestest friend :friends:
> And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:Click to expand...

So sweet, Bethany!! "Create-a-friend" :happydance:



poas said:


> LOL it is indeed my OH,Luna's question earlier got me all mushy...I sicken myself :)




kit_cat said:


> :haha: I think she's made us all mushier than a very mushy thing today! :winkwink:

All mushy! :cloud9: :serenade: :kiss:




HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... my OH won't be back until Thursday and I REALLY need to clean the litter box. It's been... two days since it's been cleaned and it's driving me crazy. If I tell him one of you did it for me, will you have my back? Otherwise he might find his own thorny branch to whip me with... :shock:
> 
> Are you immunised toxoplasmosis? If not- TOUCH NOT DA LITTER TRAY!
> 
> Time to train your eldest to clean litter trays:haha: Or you can tell him I did it, I'll take the flack if it's not up to his standards :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, I was going to ask if it's an old wives tale or not that you shouldn't clean the cat box while pregnant? It's on my DH's chore list anyway, but that's just what I've heard :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a chat :telephone: with a lovely friend of mine whose baby is due anyday now:happydance:
> 'tis a boy! She knoweth already'th! :blue:
> 
> Another vote for being "in the know" then!Click to expand...

My OH was talking to a co worker about finding out vs. keeping it a secret. (His co worker has a 9 mo. old) Apparently said co worker and co worker's wife wanted it to be a surprise but the doctor's office called the wife after a scan to tell her something about it and then asked if she'd like to know the gender... she decided off the cuff, yes. And she called her OH to tell him. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right so a 0920 appointment for my oldest and then an 1115 appointment for me on Friday. Going to be a bit rushy as the two doctor's offices are 20 miles away from each other. :dohh:
> 
> Ooer....helicopter on standby!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that Kit, but distance is relative, and the US is a BIG place compared to microscopic UK and medium microscopic France. 20miles is PEANUTS to Molly in her ginormous pink chauffeur-driven Cadillac that all Americans have:haha:Click to expand...

You are partly right except the hospital I am going to is in the thick of Portland. :dohh: Very busy, backwards, and super intimidating. I never drive there; I make my OH do it. :haha: Oh and my car? Looks like this...
 



Attached Files:







looks like my car.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

BabyHopes! Yay! :yipee: Those are some strong lines!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... my OH won't be back until Thursday and I REALLY need to clean the litter box. It's been... two days since it's been cleaned and it's driving me crazy. If I tell him one of you did it for me, will you have my back? Otherwise he might find his own thorny branch to whip me with... :shock:
> 
> Are you immunised toxoplasmosis? If not- TOUCH NOT DA LITTER TRAY!
> 
> Time to train your eldest to clean litter trays:haha: Or you can tell him I did it, I'll take the flack if it's not up to his standards :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never had a cat before Alice... I don't know if I'm immonowhatsit to the toxoplackyackits. How would I know?Click to expand...

OMG I had a blood test every 3 weeks:wacko: Just had one with my last bloods, still not immunised so next pregnancy will need the same again! I'm beginning to get the impression the French do your head in big time, since all my English friends say "toxowotso?" too!:fool: I'll try to find a link to post to save time since I'm cooking, but it concerns everyone ESPECIALLY cat owners!! My friend had it in early pregnancy and her baby was fine since she had treatment straight away:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right so a 0920 appointment for my oldest and then an 1115 appointment for me on Friday. Going to be a bit rushy as the two doctor's offices are 20 miles away from each other. :dohh:
> 
> Ooer....helicopter on standby!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that Kit, but distance is relative, and the US is a BIG place compared to microscopic UK and medium microscopic France. 20miles is PEANUTS to Molly in her ginormous pink chauffeur-driven Cadillac that all Americans have:haha:Click to expand...

No, no, no Holly..don't be so silly :dohh: In 'merica, they all drive levitating space mobiles. I can't believe you thought they still drove chauffeur driven cadillacs :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and you wouldn't know if you had it or not, hence regular blood tests:flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> BabyHopes! Yay! :yipee: Those are some strong lines!

im starting to think its dh sperm thats the prob altho ov may occur different days each month it ALWAYS happens.DH got SA on 23/3 he dont wanna go im sure its something wrong with spermies! and if i doesnt go he wont be able to get tested again as this is from a refererel b4 i got pregnant :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh and you wouldn't know if you had it or not, hence regular blood tests:flower:

You scare me. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

We know that I shouldn't for some such a danger... my OH is VERY ADAMANT that I not touch it. He even made me wash (twice!) and use an antibiotic ointment the other day when Alice scratched me while we were playing. Crazy man.


----------



## Mollykins

My doctor didn't ask if I had a cat... should she have?


----------



## Mollykins

Off to make lunch. Be back shortly.


----------



## poas

We dont have tests in the uk, but are told not to go near kittly litter and lambing sheep.
I would warn against doing it molly-I know it's rare but my mums friend wasnt aware she had gotten anything on her/breathed anything untoward but her little girl is partially sighted,deaf and has severe learning problems because of toxyplasmosis!Saying that I believe it is worse in the first trimester than further on?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> We dont have tests in the uk, but are told not to go near kittly litter and lambing sheep.
> I would warn against doing it molly-I know it's rare but my mums friend wasnt aware she had gotten anything on her/breathed anything untoward but her little girl is partially sighted,deaf and has severe learning problems because of toxyplasmosis!Saying that I believe it is worse in the first trimester than further on?

I think it's actually the other way round, harder to treat and more serious later on? Not sure though:shrug: I think in France they're particularly alert because French women eat lots of rare steak and lots of raw vegetables, both potential sources. In France you need a test pre-baby and when starting ttc, since you can carry it for months, BUT DON'T PANIC MOLLY! You're not likely to have it!! But I wouldn't meddle with cat poo, just to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you wouldn't know if you had it or not, hence regular blood tests:flower:
> 
> You scare me. :cry:Click to expand...

Don't be scared Molly. Just use gloves to handle it. In all my time of fostering cats (literally over 2000) we've never had a cat test positive for toxo


----------



## kit_cat

Some toxo info...

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/1107.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=137


----------



## LunaLady

This : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis

says it is most commonly transmitted from raw meats - but freezing your meat for 24 hours prior to eating or thoroughly cooking it will kill the Toxoplasmosis.

Also, after reading this I'm lead to believe that if you have indoor cats is really unlikely to be a problem? Because they would get it from an outside source - like a mouse or found piece of meat or whatever? Or is that wrong?

My cats are strictly indoor cats, so I'm assuming their poo shouldn't be contaminated?


----------



## kit_cat

Haha..Great minds think alike Luna!


----------



## LunaLady

Yep! Hehe! I just read your article, too. I'm happy to see that it appears to be pretty rare.


----------



## poas

I wasn't trying to scare you Molly :( sorry


----------



## LunaLady

And, wow - we were synchronized information givers; look at that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you wouldn't know if you had it or not, hence regular blood tests:flower:
> 
> You scare me. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be scared Molly. Just use gloves to handle it. In all my time of fostering cats (literally over 2000) we've never had a cat test positive for toxoClick to expand...

I went to the doc's years back when I was sooooo not ttc at about age 23 with unexplained headaches and my doc asked if I had a cat (yes) so tested me for toxo but I didn't have it and never had (if you get it once you're immunised for life, shame I _didn't_ have it back then!) And I've had cats ALL MY LIFE so I think you have to be pretty unlucky to get it! Cook all your meat well and wash all your veg thoroughly and No Probs MollyMunchkins :flower: I didn't mean to worry you, but it's always better to be informed and have the choice:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed luvies
Sleep tight (or have a lovely day) 
:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you all for the information and "don't panic" words. :hugs: You are all fab. 

Goodnight Trin!

Where's Newbie?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> And, wow - we were synchronized information givers; look at that!

Spookeeeeeeeeee :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty Night, Trin! Sleep well!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> And, wow - we were synchronized information givers; look at that!
> 
> Spookeeeeeeeeee :shock:Click to expand...

Queue The Twilight Zone music.... :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin..take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Love the turtles in your siggy Luna!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too bub-byes:hugs::sleep:
Night m'luvvlies the world over :kiss:

You ain't got no toxo Molly, worry not:flower: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thank you all for the information and "don't panic" words. :hugs: You are all fab.
> 
> Goodnight Trin!
> 
> Where's Newbie?

Yes, where is newbie..and Sarachka??


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Holly. :hugs: Sleep well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Love the turtles in your siggy Luna!

Me too , they're very cute, kind of stained glass turtles!


----------



## kit_cat

:hugs: Night Holly...:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

So it's time for me to catch the express train to sleepsville after I've done some last minute work for tomorrow..

Thanks for ther laughs ladies and good night :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Love the turtles in your siggy Luna!
> 
> Me too , they're very cute, kind of stained glass turtles!Click to expand...

Thanks, girls! I found them on Newbie's Glitter Graphics site :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Night Kit! Night Bethany!

Nighty night turtles!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a little secret dream girls.:shhh: I dream of ovulating on the night of my wedding and conceiving little docile Emily in our posh hotel room :awww: A girl can dream right? But I'm not going to do any P-ing on sticks until after my next AF, but what a lovely dream to go to bed with:cloud9:
Hmmm night night xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

That is a lovely dream Holly... so sweet. :cloud9:

Goodnight Kittykins. :) Sleep well.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a little secret dream girls.:shhh: I dream of ovulating on the night of my wedding and conceiving little docile Emily in our posh hotel room :awww: A girl can dream right? But I'm not going to do any P-ing on sticks until after my next AF, but what a lovely dream to go to bed with:cloud9:
> Hmmm night night xxxxx

Oh, that would be lovely :cloud9:
Do you have any ideas when you'll be ovulating?


----------



## Mollykins

:shock:

https://www.npr.org/blogs/health/20...ps-tobacco-as-throat-cancer-cause?sc=fb&cc=fp


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a little secret dream girls.:shhh: I dream of ovulating on the night of my wedding and conceiving little docile Emily in our posh hotel room :awww: A girl can dream right? But I'm not going to do any P-ing on sticks until after my next AF, but what a lovely dream to go to bed with:cloud9:
> Hmmm night night xxxxx
> 
> Oh, that would be lovely :cloud9:
> Do you have any ideas when you'll be ovulating?Click to expand...

No idea! I'm giving myself a cycle "off" from ttc to recover emotionally and allow my body to do what it needs to do without my mind hurrying it along. Once I get a visit from Aunt Flo I'll think about another last shot at catching the Emily egg!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> :shock:
> 
> https://www.npr.org/blogs/health/20...ps-tobacco-as-throat-cancer-cause?sc=fb&cc=fp

WOW! Who would have thought?!

I had an HPV scare very recently... Since we moved I had to find a new doctor and went for my annual physical/pap/etc last month. I got my letter saying my pap was fine and the HPV results were unchanged with a line stating that I've still got several high risk strains. :nope:

I asked my doctor last week when I had the mole removed and she was like, "Oh! This is a mistake! I'm so sorry. You don't have HPV!" She felt really bad. I didn't really believe it - I've only been with two people in my life and I'd never had results saying I had HPV; but still - to see it in writing like that was a little scary! :growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a little secret dream girls.:shhh: I dream of ovulating on the night of my wedding and conceiving little docile Emily in our posh hotel room :awww: A girl can dream right? But I'm not going to do any P-ing on sticks until after my next AF, but what a lovely dream to go to bed with:cloud9:
> Hmmm night night xxxxx
> 
> Oh, that would be lovely :cloud9:
> Do you have any ideas when you'll be ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> No idea! I'm giving myself a cycle "off" from ttc to recover emotionally and allow my body to do what it needs to do without my mind hurrying it along. Once I get a visit from Aunt Flo I'll think about another last shot at catching the Emily egg!Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> :shock:
> 
> https://www.npr.org/blogs/health/20...ps-tobacco-as-throat-cancer-cause?sc=fb&cc=fp

So I'll choose to ignore that one thanks Molly:shock:

I'm already pleased that my Frottis (smear test? pap test? not sure of the translation!) came back ok today- I opened the envelope trembling, thinking it was going to be more bad news just before my wedding, but all ok:thumbup: So I'll pass on BJ cancer for tonight if you don't mind Mollz!:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I did an OPK and it was negative. Does that mean no bfp next week?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I did an OPK and it was negative. Does that mean no bfp next week?

Not at all. Mine only went positive when I was just starting to get line eye at 10ish dpo :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> https://www.npr.org/blogs/health/20...ps-tobacco-as-throat-cancer-cause?sc=fb&cc=fp
> 
> So I'll choose to ignore that one thanks Molly:shock:
> 
> I'm already pleased that my Frottis (smear test? pap test? not sure of the translation!) came back ok today- I opened the envelope trembling, thinking it was going to be more bad news just before my wedding, but all ok:thumbup: So I'll pass on BJ cancer for tonight if you don't mind Mollz!:flower:Click to expand...

:haha: That last line there made me chuckle!!

Glad to hear your Frottis came back good!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Holy shit

My last smear came back abnormal for moderate dyskariosis which is caused by HPV. I Had to have an in-depth smear and biopsy and should have had my 6th month update in January but missed it. I'm just waiting for my new appointment. I'm not pregnant yet bc I've got throat cancer!!!


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: BJ cancer :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poas

What the ?!?!?! I have NEVER heard of this hpv?? Yikes!
And Sarachka I didnt get proper bfp until 15dpo,including using frer tests


----------



## Mollykins

I had a pap/frottis done after I was raped and it came back abnormal. I was young and petrified... went back for a repeat pap/frottis before the biopsy and it was normal. Doctor said that HPV causes abnormal paps and that your body can get rid of it/fight it off in some cases.

EDIT- I was just thankful it wasn't cervical cancer or worse... warts. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

How does HPV cause genital warts and cancer?

HPV can cause normal cells on infected skin to turn abnormal. Most of the time, you cannot see or feel these cell changes. In most cases, the body fights off HPV naturally and the infected cells then go back to normal. But in cases when the body does not fight off HPV, HPV can cause visible changes in the form of genital warts or cancer. Warts can appear within weeks or months after getting HPV. Cancer often takes years to develop after getting HPV.
How common are HPV and related diseases?

HPV (the virus). Approximately 20 million Americans are currently infected with HPV. Another 6 million people become newly infected each year. HPV is so common that at least 50% of sexually active men and women get it at some point in their lives.

Genital warts. About 1% of sexually active adults in the U.S. have genital warts at any one time.

Cervical cancer. Each year, about 12,000 women get cervical cancer in the U.S.


----------



## poas

Ugh...warts :sick: I went through 'that' when I was 19....hideous,luckily I didn't know about this ole bj cancer malarkey!!!!!!

EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did NOT have warts,shit,just reread that!! I meant the r word.


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Ugh...warts :sick: I went through 'that' when I was 19....hideous,luckily I didn't know about this ole bj cancer malarkey!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did NOT have warts,shit,just reread that!! I meant the r word.

:rofl: Way to make it funny.

EDIT- I see you say "the r word". It took me a LONG time to be comfortable writing or saying the word rape.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka*:flower: My opk's from last month, one each day after O. They _were_ darker than usual, (usually they're bright white for me post O, plus in this pic they'd dried out and gone lighter) but they were still not positive on this cycle until near to my BFP. So don't go by opks just yet!
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poas

Hmm...It's not that I'm uncomfortable as such, and I'm not in denial....just bitter still I guess :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I had a pap/frottis done after I was raped and it came back abnormal. I was young and petrified... went back for a repeat pap/frottis before the biopsy and it was normal. Doctor said that HPV causes abnormal paps and that your body can get rid of it/fight it off in some cases.
> 
> EDIT- I was just thankful it wasn't cervical cancer or worse... warts. :shock:




poas said:


> Ugh...warts :sick: I went through 'that' when I was 19....hideous,luckily I didn't know about this ole bj cancer malarkey!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did NOT have warts,shit,just reread that!! I meant the r word.

Oh, hugs to both of you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey I've really got to get to sleep but all this talk of rape? With jokes about warts and all?! You are some mighty girls:hugs::flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah big hugs you marvellous strong turtles :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

My *OPK* from tonight

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/fb164697.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Blimey I've really got to get to sleep but all this talk of rape? With jokes about warts and all?! You are some mighty girls:hugs::flower:

Life does go on. I think I'm better for this (odd to say, I know) but I know now that I want my children to know how to defend themselves (TaeKwonDo) and a whole mess of other things.


----------



## Sarachka

You poor turtles. I can't even imagine


----------



## Mollykins

In the US, a woman is raped every 6 minutes. :nope: 

I will be damned if I do not equip my children with the necessary tools to keep it from happening to them.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly! I meant to reply to this earlier :doh: about the placecards, you can do them if you want to mine have now been binned i changed my mind a top table is too much hassle will only be me, groom, best man and maid of honor up there now :) saves arguments!


----------



## firstbaby25

That looks good to me Sarachka you would have no line if there nothing going on. 

Molly I heart your attitude to this :thumbup: I like to think I'm string enough to do the same if god forbid it happened!

I'm off to sleep hopefully not feeling tired but don't wanna stay up alone!


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Jaynie baby- As they say, you have no idea how strong you are until being strong is the only choice you have. 

Sarachka- I think you may have missed my post earlier... I need your USA address for your charity. Pleeeaaasseee...

Crunchie- I see you lurking. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Rachael- I see you too! :)


----------



## Rachael.

Mollykins said:


> Rachael- I see you too! :)

You caught me! Just catching up on posts before i go to bed.

Night, night all xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Rachael. :sleep: well


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, do you have snow?? We're getting snow right now! Supposed to snow all day tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly, do you have snow?? We're getting snow right now! Supposed to snow all day tomorrow :cloud9:

No! It's bright and sunny out (cold though!) and we are supposed to get snow tomorrow and Thursday. That front is coming in from the Yukon so it makes sense that it would hit you all first. :thumbup: I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Mollykins

sun before snow! :)
 



Attached Files:







sun before snow.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

Hey guys, I need to come on here and vent I'm so angry and hurt and I just really want to cry, you know that friend I spoke about the one who hasn't bothered with me, well I kno why now, have just found out she is dating my ex! Who I have been very good friends with for 8 yrs! It may sound petty but its really not I have now lost 2 friends, I'm so let down and so angry at myself for trusting another friend, it must be me cos my old best friend did exactly the same to me and with him! I am definitely thinking about moving to Canada away from this place! Fed up with being hurt all the time, sorry I had to say it to someone its late here and everyone is asleep, hope I'm not going on too much I know there are much worse things. X


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Hey guys, I need to come on here and vent I'm so angry and hurt and I just really want to cry, you know that friend I spoke about the one who hasn't bothered with me, well I kno why now, have just found out she is dating my ex! Who I have been very good friends with for 8 yrs! It may sound petty but its really not I have now lost 2 friends, I'm so let down and so angry at myself for trusting another friend, it must be me cos my old best friend did exactly the same to me and with him! I am definitely thinking about moving to Canada away from this place! Fed up with being hurt all the time, sorry I had to say it to someone its late here and everyone is asleep, hope I'm not going on too much I know there are much worse things. X

Oh sweetheart. :hugs: How did you find out? I only ask because sometimes it's the way you find out that can be one of the worst parts of the whole situation. :nope: What is with your EX?? Is he really all that and a bag of chips? I'm sorry... it's rotten of your "friend(s)" to do this to you. Wish I was there. We could have a good set down with a funny movie and some cherry garcia ice cream... or whatever. :winkwink: 

Big hugs lovey :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hugs, April! That's really pooey. I'm so sorry you're having to go through that. :hugs:

Molly! What a lovely picture of the blue skies.... I missed the blue sky today sick on the couch. I am very excited for the snow, though! Means DH will work from home! Yay!


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Molly, I found out because I talk to my ex on msn now n again always talk about what were upto etc, he said he was going to cinema tonight to watch fighter, I carried on the day as usual and then an hour ago see her 'tweet' saying just got back from seeing the fighter etc etc, so I asked her out right, I knew it deep down I introduced them (but she was with somebody at the time) and she was very cold about the situation even said that she thought I would be more grown up about it, yeah I would of if she hadn't of told me she wouldn't do that to me as he's my ex and she's my friend! They have both gone behind my back, I'm just sick of it, but cherry icecream sounds so lush right now lol x


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Hugs, April! That's really pooey. I'm so sorry you're having to go through that. :hugs:
> 
> Molly! What a lovely picture of the blue skies.... I missed the blue sky today sick on the couch. I am very excited for the snow, though! Means DH will work from home! Yay!

Thankyou Luna, I'm done putting my trust into people now x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Thankyou Molly, I found out because I talk to my ex on msn now n again always talk about what were upto etc, he said he was going to cinema tonight to watch fighter, I carried on the day as usual and then an hour ago see her 'tweet' saying just got back from seeing the fighter etc etc, so I asked her out right, I knew it deep down I introduced them (but she was with somebody at the time) and she was very cold about the situation even said that she thought I would be more grown up about it, yeah I would of if she hadn't of told me she wouldn't do that to me as he's my ex and she's my friend! They have both gone behind my back, I'm just sick of it, but cherry icecream sounds so lush right now lol x

She thought YOU would have been more grown up??? Fair turn! Look what the pot called the kettle! She kept it from you for whatever reason which in my opinion... isn't very "grown up" of her either! Ooo! I'm steaming now! Where is that cherry ice? *stomps off mumbling*


----------



## mummyApril

I'm going to try and get some sleep its 2am here and I haven't been up this late in forever, I am not going to let them disrupt my sleep I love my sleep too much! Goodnight Molly and Luna xx


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hugs, April! That's really pooey. I'm so sorry you're having to go through that. :hugs:
> 
> Molly! What a lovely picture of the blue skies.... I missed the blue sky today sick on the couch. I am very excited for the snow, though! Means DH will work from home! Yay!
> 
> Thankyou Luna, I'm done putting my trust into people now xClick to expand...

Aww poo sticks... don't go and sign off on people... just be more... particular about who you trust. Make them earn it more than just giving it to them wrapped in the blanket of "benefit of the doubt".


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight April! Catch you in the morning. Sleep well.


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hugs, April! That's really pooey. I'm so sorry you're having to go through that. :hugs:
> 
> Molly! What a lovely picture of the blue skies.... I missed the blue sky today sick on the couch. I am very excited for the snow, though! Means DH will work from home! Yay!
> 
> Thankyou Luna, I'm done putting my trust into people now xClick to expand...

It is really hard to continue to trust people after something like this. Sounds like you just don't need them in your life if they cannot respect you enough to be honest and upfront with you. It always hurts so much more when one finds things out like you did because (at least for me) it makes you feel out of the loop and like everyone knew but you. Hopefully you've got something to pamper yourself - like the above mentioned ice cream, or a hot bath or a snuggle with a LO :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Molly ! 

I was lurking .... I went to see the new Kiera knightly film
And it was not what I expected at all !!! Still in shock 

Anyway, sorry April ! It's horrible when friends break your trust xx

Have a great Wednesday x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a little secret dream girls.:shhh: I dream of ovulating on the night of my wedding and conceiving little docile Emily in our posh hotel room :awww: A girl can dream right? But I'm not going to do any P-ing on sticks until after my next AF, but what a lovely dream to go to bed with:cloud9:
> Hmmm night night xxxxx
> 
> Oh, that would be lovely :cloud9:
> Do you have any ideas when you'll be ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> No idea! I'm giving myself a cycle "off" from ttc to recover emotionally and allow my body to do what it needs to do without my mind hurrying it along. Once I get a visit from Aunt Flo I'll think about another last shot at catching the Emily egg!Click to expand...

I did exactly that...and next cycle I conceived Tori :thumbup::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I had a pap/frottis done after I was raped and it came back abnormal. I was young and petrified... went back for a repeat pap/frottis before the biopsy and it was normal. Doctor said that HPV causes abnormal paps and that your body can get rid of it/fight it off in some cases.
> 
> EDIT- I was just thankful it wasn't cervical cancer or worse... warts. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ugh...warts :sick: I went through 'that' when I was 19....hideous,luckily I didn't know about this ole bj cancer malarkey!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did NOT have warts,shit,just reread that!! I meant the r word.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, hugs to both of you. :hugs:Click to expand...

I was actually just wondering the other day how many of us on this thread have a history of sexual abuse. I can't remember what made me wonder. It's shocking common :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> In the US, a woman is raped every 6 minutes. :nope:
> 
> I will be damned if I do not equip my children with the necessary tools to keep it from happening to them.

It is estimated that a woman born in South Africa has a greater chance of being raped than learning how to read

A woman was raped in South Africa every 17 seconds. This did not include the number of child rape victims. It was estimated that one in every two women would be raped.

:shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hey Molly !
> 
> I was lurking .... I went to see the new Kiera knightly film
> And it was not what I expected at all !!! Still in shock
> 
> Anyway, sorry April ! It's horrible when friends break your trust xx
> 
> Have a great Wednesday x

Morning Crunchster!! :hi:

EEUW!!! Lily just puked on my bed :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all!! :wave:

I can't believe y'all waited till I went to bed to have some meaty discussions...sheesh :dohh:

Anyway..big hugs to Molly and Lissy..how awful :nope:

Have a great day everyone..I'm dashing out the door now, so hopefully catch you all tonight :flower:

:hugs:

EDIT..Oh, and chin up April...don't let anyone take away your faith in friendship...not everyone will let you down m'love :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Morning all!! :wave:
> 
> I can't believe y'all waited till I went to bed to have some meaty discussions...sheesh :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..big hugs to Molly and Lissy..how awful :nope:
> 
> Have a great day everyone..I'm dashing out the door now, so hopefully catch you all tonight :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> EDIT..Oh, and chin up April...don't let anyone take away your faith in friendship...not everyone will let you down m'love :friends:

Morning Kit :hi:
We've got grey skies and storms :thumbup: Hope you've got the sunshine


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning girls sorry was'nt on last night was in a major mood with myself and OH as i had slightly bumped his car oops .........he was very cross but i obviously didnt mean it! So have 18 pgs to catch up on did i miss much?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: to Addie for today:cry:

LO and I slept in until 10am :shock: We've become so lazy since DH went away:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!! :wave:
> 
> I can't believe y'all waited till I went to bed to have some meaty discussions...sheesh :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..big hugs to Molly and Lissy..how awful :nope:
> 
> Have a great day everyone..I'm dashing out the door now, so hopefully catch you all tonight :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> EDIT..Oh, and chin up April...don't let anyone take away your faith in friendship...not everyone will let you down m'love :friends:
> 
> Morning Kit :hi:
> We've got grey skies and storms :thumbup: Hope you've got the sunshineClick to expand...

Me got *GREY!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every 6 minutes. :nope:
> 
> I will be damned if I do not equip my children with the necessary tools to keep it from happening to them.
> 
> It is estimated that a woman born in South Africa has a greater chance of being raped than learning how to read
> 
> A woman was raped in South Africa every 17 seconds. This did not include the number of child rape victims. It was estimated that one in every two women would be raped.
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

Is that as well as or instead of being hijacked or shoved off the road by an elephant?:shrug: 

No seriously it's shocking. But in the UK (and I guess France too) sexual abuse is really rife and most often from a family member :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Holly! I meant to reply to this earlier :doh: about the placecards, you can do them if you want to mine have now been binned i changed my mind a top table is too much hassle will only be me, groom, best man and maid of honor up there now :) saves arguments!

Yes I don't think it should be too complicated for my group either. I think I'll just analyse the situation on arrival-ie nab the best seat for myself and boss everyone else into their rightful places :haha: I'll be wearing a tiara afterall :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Hey guys, I need to come on here and vent I'm so angry and hurt and I just really want to cry, you know that friend I spoke about the one who hasn't bothered with me, well I kno why now, have just found out she is dating my ex! Who I have been very good friends with for 8 yrs! It may sound petty but its really not I have now lost 2 friends, I'm so let down and so angry at myself for trusting another friend, it must be me cos my old best friend did exactly the same to me and with him! I am definitely thinking about moving to Canada away from this place! Fed up with being hurt all the time, sorry I had to say it to someone its late here and everyone is asleep, hope I'm not going on too much I know there are much worse things. X

That's no fun for you mummyapril:hugs: You could come to France:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TUMBLEWEEEEEEEEEED!:brat::hissy::brat::hissy::brat::hissy::brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning Dear Turtle Friends of mine! :hi:

Ooooo boy am I excited today! 

I was going to catch up on what I missed yesterday when I came home from work... BUT.... I got in and promptly POA digi opk and the result was...

https://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/moominy/90959aab.jpg

Oooo I was soooo happy to see my :)!!!

As of today I am officially 1 dpo! :happydance: x 100000000000! :haha:

Who wants to do the :happydance: with me as I think we could all do with cheering up our lovely thread after recent events?!

Yay for crunchieeeee's OLIVE!!! :happydance:

Xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> My *OPK* from tonight
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/fb164697.jpg

That's what mine were like before they dried out and on other cycles they were pure white invisible!!!!! So I will be watching this space with great interest and fx'd for my favourite Russian Doll! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Moomin's got a smiley face!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

:cloud9::hugs:


Mollykins said:


> So my OH is "thinking" about this happy little alternative I've come up with:
> 
> He really wants to know the gender right? Well... here's my idea, we find out.... and we don't tell anyone. :) That way we can register for all neutral gender colors (I'm partial to them anyway) and then (in secret of course) we can go shopping together for some gender specific things. It'd be a sweet, special way to bond about it I guess. Or maybe it's dumb. :shrug: I like it the idea though. What do you all think?


*Molly-*I think this is what we will do as we both really want to know and the whole family is super curious as to the colour of my bumpty!! But i think it would be fun and a little cruel haha hehe!!, if we don't tell anyone else(except for my turts :thumbup:)




kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Longest post ever!!! LOL!
> 
> Truly monumental post my dear Luna! You're giving Hayley a run for her money..she may lose that TA title :winkwink:Click to expand...


*Kit-*tis my award:brat::brat:back away from the award LUNA (lol):ninja::gun:




TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> My story:
> 
> I was 19 and just out of a 3 year relationship. It was an intense relationship (this is the guy I mentioned before that I slept with in high school!) as he had some stuff going on and I was his stability, his 'rock'. I decided enough was enough and I couldn't, at 19, choose to be in this role the rest of my life.
> 
> At the time, my parents had sold my childhood house and we all moved about an hour away. I didn't know anyone and was working and going to school, so I didn't have time to meet people - and I'm not the type to go to a club or bar or anything, I'm WAY too shy. :blush:
> 
> So, I decided to make a Match profile. They offered a profile for free, and if you wanted to contact anyone you had to pay for the service. So I made my profile (in which I laid it all out there - I said I wasn't into playing dating games and I wanted to get married) and within a few days had several guys sending me messages (I used to be thin and pretty :haha: ), one of which was DH. So, I signed up and sent replies to the ones I liked. ;)
> 
> The first guy who came over was cute and fun, but I just didn't feel it. We watched a movie and about half way through I was so bored and just wanted it to be over with. I turned to him and said, "Okay, you can go now." I kid you not! I mustered up the nerve out of sheer boredom! :haha:
> 
> The second guy I was just talking to on the phone. He was a dentist and very successful (RICH), but I knew I'd end up having to live up to 'trophy wife' with him, and I just couldn't see myself happy doing that.
> 
> But, DH had my fully attention. We talked on the phone (and yahoo messenger!!) for about a week before we met. My family was having a BBQ at our house, so I invited him. Poor guy had to meet my parents and me and my cousins and our friends and neighbors... all on the first date! :haha:
> 
> But we totally hit it off! I never felt like I wanted him to leave. We played XBOX and chatted away. It's funny how perfect our first date was and how it has really mirrored our lives... we're very family oriented and DH now works at Microsoft on XBOX stuff ;)
> 
> And, I found I liked DH so much I canceled my Match profile - and it was within their cancellation window and I was refunded my money ;)
> 
> That was in the summer of 2005. We broke up for a brief time the following summer, but got back together and have been on cloud nine every since. We got married on 8/8/08. :)
> 
> And, he's my absolute soul mate. The male version of me. He is my heart. I'm not sure that there are any two people in the world who love each other as we do :cloud9:
> Though, I could be bias ;)
> 
> Ah that's so sweet! And while you were getting married I was at my BIL's wedding in Belgium eating far-too-rich food and drinking far too much French wine :haha:
> 
> I like to hear stories of online dating working out. My other BIL in China met his wife online too. One day he said "I'm learning Mandarin and going to CHina". Next we saw on FB that he had a girlfriend in China. SO sweet :cloud9:
> 
> My uncle on the other hand wasn't so lucky. He moved to Australia and me a SA woman online. Fell madly in love. They were so well suited. She went to visit him. He proposed. She said yes. They got married. And once she had her residency permit she aborted their child and divorced him!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...


*Trin-*That sounds absolutely awful for your uncle i can see the same kinda thing happening to someone close to me and OH sadly he is dazed and blinded by promises of love etc:growlmad:that woman is spiteful awful human being in my eyes:growlmad:. How is your bed rest going lovely?




LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- You'll be testing soon no?
> 
> YES! :happydance:
> Saturday or Sunday. That will be 13 or 14 DPO or so. :thumbup:Click to expand...

*Luna-*yay:happydance:for :test::test:lots of very sticky:dust::dust:and hopes for your :bfp::thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin/Luna- If I told you girls, it would have to be the utmost hush hush like way. If my OH knew I told you girls but that we couldn't even tell FAMILY... *gasp* :haha: I would have to pm you all and on the thread the baby would have to have a nickname (codename) Oh me... sounds very espionage-y. :rofl:
> 
> I love it! Very cloak and dagger :ninja:
> 
> Having said that, I tell you turtles things I'd never tell my familyClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Too true! I couldn't imagine setting down with my gran and saying, "So we are trying for a babe and so I made sure I did a handstand up against the wall for 20 minutes after we, well _you know_ gran..." :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> Tell me about it, I had to carefully delete photos of my cm under the microscope before showing my mum my recent pics of Holly on the computer, not to mention the opk and hpt shots:fool:Click to expand...


If my family or OH discovered my stash of pics of a varity of tests and bump pics and knew what we talked about etc i would be sectioned for being a crazy physco ttc obsessed nutter!!!:fool::fool:




poas said:


> Evening ladies!!!!!
> Hope you have all had a good day? I had my blood tests today :/ but was very brave :)
> Came out of the nurse room and Harri said 'come on Mummy,show me your badge' when I told him adults don't get one he patted my hand and told me he will buy me a sticker with his pocket money,and scowled at the nurse as she came and called the next patient!!
> I wanna see Holly tricks :)

*Lissy-*Yay for being brave you clever girl:hugs:and:awww:at little Harri saving up his pm to buy brave mummy Lissy a sticker how sweet:cloud9:





HollyMonkey said:


> HOLLY'S MAGIC APPEARING TRICK :juggle:
> 
> *Where's Holly?*
> View attachment 172770
> 
> 
> *HERE I AM!!!*
> View attachment 172771

:awww::awww:Holly hidey tricky clever girly monkey pants:hugs::cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!!!!!
> Hope you have all had a good day? I had my blood tests today :/ but was very brave :)
> Came out of the nurse room and Harri said 'come on Mummy,show me your badge' when I told him adults don't get one he patted my hand and told me he will buy me a sticker with his pocket money,and scowled at the nurse as she came and called the next patient!!
> I wanna see Holly tricks :)
> 
> :awww: How sweet of little Harri :hugs:
> 
> How long to wait for your results to come back?
> 
> I love your new avatar..it's lovely and I hope I'm assuming correctly that this is your OH?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL it is indeed my OH,Luna's question earlier got me all mushy...I sicken myself :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm holding out for my wedding for the mushy avatars of dh and me and LO in her dress with a sash. Now that's sickening:haha:Click to expand...

*Bethany-*I can not wait for the wedding pics:happydance::cloud9::cloud9:i love pics i must must must get Oh to take pot pic for you girls tonight!!!I thinks its grown a wee bit:happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> If the food tickers carried on through life, Holly would be a raspberry bush by now, and I'd be.....:?:....a mature grape vine?...a gnarled old apple tree?:shock:


:haha::haha::haha::haha:thats funny!!




kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Move over Penn and Teller!!! She is too gorgeous and you make her so happy...ahhhhh, 'tis a wonderful thing your beautiful relationship :cloud9:
> 
> She's my bestest friend :friends:
> And she makes me laugh so much, she's so funnnnny:haha: I love her sense of humour. And tonight she was a bit tired after cycling and walking with her harness around the DIY shop where I bought my wood and we had a little 'tired cuddle' where she snuggled into me all cosy and I was on :cloud 9 hundred million billion zillion:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *Kit* I'm so excited that pretty soon you will meet the most important person in your life ever, and it's not a banana:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: WHAAAAT??? No 'nana?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope:nope: No 'nana. Your bestest friend ever will be a watermelon.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After careful consideration, I've decided that it'll need to be the 'nana...much easier to pop out that a watermelon :thumbup:Click to expand...

I want a nana too:hissy::hissy:or maybe a sweetpea would be easypeasy hehe:winkwink::haha:if only !! I totally dont understand the nana at all thinks they ran out of fruits good job there are no cucumbers or marrows or courgettes imagine:shock::shock:

Thats a ten pg catch up multi quote ala Hayley hehe!! Im soooooooo bored not being at work Reece doing his own thing all friends are at work im going to loath the mth before baba is born being all on my tod:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to make a lovely indulgent :coffee: café à la créme, and finish the back of LO's jumper and start the front. Then I'm taking her swimming after lunch.
Then tomorrow is *Big Day Out* at the Agricultural Fair :wohoo::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy:

ps Hollinka looks so cute, she hasn't got any trousers or skirt on, just her red jumper, grey tights and red grippy socks (for our slippy wooden floors) and she looks like a little elf :awww:

Laters alliturtles :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every 6 minutes. :nope:
> 
> I will be damned if I do not equip my children with the necessary tools to keep it from happening to them.
> 
> It is estimated that a woman born in South Africa has a greater chance of being raped than learning how to read
> 
> A woman was raped in South Africa every 17 seconds. This did not include the number of child rape victims. It was estimated that one in every two women would be raped.
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that as well as or instead of being hijacked or shoved off the road by an elephant?:shrug:
> 
> No seriously it's shocking. But in the UK (and I guess France too) sexual abuse is really rife and most often from a family member :wacko:Click to expand...

Unfortunately often in conjunction with other violent crime. But women in townships fare far worse as culturally they have few rights


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Moomin's got a smiley face!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY for Moomin's smiley!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

be back laters off to a friends who wuvs me yay!!!

yay for moomins smiley i love dem smileys !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Hayley
Bedrest going ok. 

All this talk of bump pics...and where are they :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooooo Jaynie!!!!
Put down the knitting and talk to us :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Trin :haha: I was just catching up. I find the rape/sexual abuse thing shocking. It is usually someone you know over here lik Holly said. I just can't imagine a life of pretty much 'will I/won't I?' second guessing your own dignity in a way...

I made some booties (Kit asked) and they were/are for a turtle but they haven't come out too good (I'm not the best at stitching my work up yet) so they are quite funny (whilst still being cute). I have to go town today to meet the nana and the sister and I can't be bothered moving off the couch (I need to do budgets - Adam rang me and tole me we have like no money left and it has to last us until the 15th March :sick:)

How's the rest Trin? Have you and OH sorted your differences on the matter?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Trin :haha: I was just catching up. I find the rape/sexual abuse thing shocking. It is usually someone you know over here lik Holly said. I just can't imagine a life of pretty much 'will I/won't I?' second guessing your own dignity in a way...
> 
> I made some booties (Kit asked) and they were/are for a turtle but they haven't come out too good (I'm not the best at stitching my work up yet) so they are quite funny (whilst still being cute). I have to go town today to meet the nana and the sister and I can't be bothered moving off the couch (I need to do budgets - Adam rang me and tole me we have like no money left and it has to last us until the 15th March :sick:)
> 
> How's the rest Trin? Have you and OH sorted your differences on the matter?

Yes we have. he was running away from the emotional stress and apologised and bought me roses (he shouldn't have because we don't have the money, especially with me not working right now, but I didn't say anything)


----------



## TrinityMom

It's my last day of having a blueberry! By the time I'm off bedrest I'll have an olive!

I have permission from my midwife to go see a movie on Saturday as long as Sam drives and drops me at the entrance :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:awww: you do have a sweet OH mine isn't so sweet - when he rang me to tell me about the money he was pretty much blaming me but he always comes round. I kind of get where your OH is coming from they don't have the know of feeling things in the body and the 'baby' is intangible to him as of yet. It must be hard... 

You got fun DVD's to watch for today? It's grey here too and I *really* can't be bothered to go out and get on the bus for a mcdonald's when that's what my sister wants to eat not me :nope:...


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou Molly, I found out because I talk to my ex on msn now n again always talk about what were upto etc, he said he was going to cinema tonight to watch fighter, I carried on the day as usual and then an hour ago see her 'tweet' saying just got back from seeing the fighter etc etc, so I asked her out right, I knew it deep down I introduced them (but she was with somebody at the time) and she was very cold about the situation even said that she thought I would be more grown up about it, yeah I would of if she hadn't of told me she wouldn't do that to me as he's my ex and she's my friend! They have both gone behind my back, I'm just sick of it, but cherry icecream sounds so lush right now lol x
> 
> She thought YOU would have been more grown up??? Fair turn! Look what the pot called the kettle! She kept it from you for whatever reason which in my opinion... isn't very "grown up" of her either! Ooo! I'm steaming now! Where is that cherry ice? *stomps off mumbling*Click to expand...

ah dont get stressed im not anymore it hurt last night but then i realised she isnt worth my stress, my nan always taught me to give my used toys to the less fortunate, erm i also craved cherry icecream all night last night hahaha, thankyou for being there for me x


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :awww: you do have a sweet OH mine isn't so sweet - when he rang me to tell me about the money he was pretty much blaming me but he always comes round. I kind of get where your OH is coming from they don't have the know of feeling things in the body and the 'baby' is intangible to him as of yet. It must be hard...
> 
> You got fun DVD's to watch for today? It's grey here too and I *really* can't be bothered to go out and get on the bus for a mcdonald's when that's what my sister wants to eat not me :nope:...

OH took my external drive to a friend and copied a whole lot of kindle books and movies etc. I've watched teh first season of Big Bang Theory and today I may watch Men Who Stare At Goats...if my youngest ever gives me some peace! He's home from school today and tomorrow because no one could fetch him (well, either of my MILs could have but they aren't)

McDOnalds wouldn't motivate me to go to town either!


----------



## firstbaby25

I go for my Nan really especally at the moment I like to make her feel important I wish I could pay that would make her feel even more important. I watched the men who stare at goats and it was weird - not my bag at all. I love Big Bang theory though and I want to see Sheldon in more stuff, he plays such a good character.

April I craved Cherry ice cream last night too - all Molly's fault! 

I think Sarachka is a bit knocked up. I truly mean it (as Holly has said) that there would be nothing there if there was nothing going on so you either have LH or HCG in your system lover. :dust: for you for this cycle...

I have to scoot now, shouldn't be too long!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hugs, April! That's really pooey. I'm so sorry you're having to go through that. :hugs:
> 
> Molly! What a lovely picture of the blue skies.... I missed the blue sky today sick on the couch. I am very excited for the snow, though! Means DH will work from home! Yay!
> 
> Thankyou Luna, I'm done putting my trust into people now xClick to expand...
> 
> It is really hard to continue to trust people after something like this. Sounds like you just don't need them in your life if they cannot respect you enough to be honest and upfront with you. It always hurts so much more when one finds things out like you did because (at least for me) it makes you feel out of the loop and like everyone knew but you. Hopefully you've got something to pamper yourself - like the above mentioned ice cream, or a hot bath or a snuggle with a LO :hugs:Click to expand...

i know just all my friends seem to do this, il get over it, i would of had all of the above its just it was 2amish at the time lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hey Molly !
> 
> I was lurking .... I went to see the new Kiera knightly film
> And it was not what I expected at all !!! Still in shock
> 
> Anyway, sorry April ! It's horrible when friends break your trust xx
> 
> Have a great Wednesday x

oh a good shock bad shock? i love keira knightley ! 
thankyou hun xx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Morning all!! :wave:
> 
> I can't believe y'all waited till I went to bed to have some meaty discussions...sheesh :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..big hugs to Molly and Lissy..how awful :nope:
> 
> Have a great day everyone..I'm dashing out the door now, so hopefully catch you all tonight :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> EDIT..Oh, and chin up April...don't let anyone take away your faith in friendship...not everyone will let you down m'love :friends:

thankyou Kit x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I need to come on here and vent I'm so angry and hurt and I just really want to cry, you know that friend I spoke about the one who hasn't bothered with me, well I kno why now, have just found out she is dating my ex! Who I have been very good friends with for 8 yrs! It may sound petty but its really not I have now lost 2 friends, I'm so let down and so angry at myself for trusting another friend, it must be me cos my old best friend did exactly the same to me and with him! I am definitely thinking about moving to Canada away from this place! Fed up with being hurt all the time, sorry I had to say it to someone its late here and everyone is asleep, hope I'm not going on too much I know there are much worse things. X
> 
> That's no fun for you mummyapril:hugs: You could come to France:flower:Click to expand...

id love to come to France :) xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Midday picture moment while my lunch cooks: Firstly, for *Trin* some literature you could download onto your Kindle- it's page 8 of one of Holly's bathbooks :haha:
Next is the back of LO's jumper. Then a pic of her booties and mittens I made her and she wore as a newborn and that are still hanging on a beam in her room:awww:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2









001.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Midday picture moment while my lunch cooks: Firstly, for *Trin* some literature you could download onto your Kindle- it's page 8 of one of Holly's bathbooks :haha:
> Next is the back of LO's jumper. Then a pic of her booties and mittens I made her and she wore as a newborn and that are still hanging on a beam in her room:awww:

Those booties are 2 cute !!! I want to knit booties ...... !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Aw Holly that's a lovely idea with Hollinka's booties. I love things like that. I also love the idea of her running about in her tights. I have a thing about toddlers in tights, gets my broodiness going like mad! I'll share some photos in a big of Ukrainian orphans as they are always dresses in tights. Male, female, pink, blue. A-dorable!

Jaynie thanks for the PMA. I really hope I am!! We will have to wait and see. Will be testing at the weekend. Like you, and luna too?! We could all be celebrating together!!

April lovely I'm glad you're feeling better. Let them get on with it. You have a lovely OH and a beautiful bebe on the way so good luck to them, kwim?

Hayley oooh no sorry about your car issue. Of course you didn't do it on purpose. Hope he's calmed down now!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've never had Covent Garden soup so don't know how it compares but am just eating a yummy frankensoup before my "main" course. I eat lots of soup since I turn Holly's left overs into soup- today it's mushroom, courgette, potato, emmenthal and green bean 
Main course: rice, brocoli, green beans and sardines:munch: I've never had cherry ice cream but I LOVE cherry yoghurts and cherry cordial:thumbup: Will buy cherry nom nom yoghurts today when I go shopping:happydance:
I'm hoping LO will sleep in the next couple of mins, we're going swimming at 2.30 with my friend but if she doesn't sleep:nope:...tired grizzly Hollinka:brat: She zapped her morning nap since we woke up too late I think:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My sister's just told me she might not be coming to my wedding:cry: I called her to ask her menu choice which the restaurant needs in advance and she said it's looking "too complicated" to come over and she'll confirm tomorrow as to whether they're coming or not. Glad I didn't ask her to be my witness:shock: I sometimes wonder if blood really _is_ thicker than water?:shrug:
I hope they do decide to come, it's a really special day for me[-o&lt; And dh will be angry if she doesn't, his sister died 10yrs ago and he'd give anything to have his sister at his wedding, and he finds my sister 'creates issues' all the time and will be cross about it.:growlmad:
Ho hum. Swimming bag to prepare for baby swim time :shipw:
have a lovely afternoon turtles, I'll try and get a pic of Holly in her new wetsuit for you:flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


TrinityMom said:


> Hi Hayley
> Bedrest going ok.
> 
> All this talk of bump pics...and where are they :shrug:

I will post them today was going to wait until Lee comes home to take them but ill go charge my camera!!



TrinityMom said:


> It's my last day of having a blueberry! By the time I'm off bedrest I'll have an olive!
> 
> I have permission from my midwife to go see a movie on Saturday as long as Sam drives and drops me at the entrance :happydance:

:happydance:your allowed out yay for cinema !!!

just back from friends have a few pgs still to catch up on hello everyone lurking Sara,Bethany and Jaynie:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

HOLLICHKA That's majorly sucky that your sister might not come!! Would it be really expensive of them to come over and stay etc? Could that be one of hte reasons behind it?

HAYLEECHKA Hellooooo!


----------



## firstbaby25

No worries sarachka that OPK would be - if you were actually waiting for an egg but I have never had a line on my OPK after I ovulate :thumbup: it does look good.

April I agree with Sarachka I have had toooo much friend drama in my life and I need to let go as do you. I know Holly is putting a bit of a dampner on it but blood is thicker than water and what I learnt is that people so what they want. Even if they stand to hurt someone. They don't think of hurt in the selfish moment of wanting someone/thing. You will be fine you have everything a girl could want! I forgot to mention this sooner! 

I enjoyed my lunch...

Luna I forgot yesterday you asked about the smoking and I haven't yet stopped though since I started knitting I have smoked a lot less (i'd rather knit!) so that's a *really* positive step for me.

Hayley - sorry about the car, hope everything is ok now :) 

Holly (*warning knit talk coming up) have you added those colours or is it wool that knits like that? Are you following a pattern? Love the booties :D better than mine... I might photograph them anyway :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HOLLICHKA That's majorly sucky that your sister might not come!! Would it be really expensive of them to come over and stay etc? Could that be one of hte reasons behind it?
> 
> HAYLEECHKA Hellooooo!

It's practically free! They're going in my mum's 'people bus' and the Shuttle fare shared between my mum and dad and bro and sis and bil is peanuts, then accomodation and food all courtesy of dh and me!!!
It's not the 1st time, my sis is VERY complicated. She's never visited me here:shrug: Before Holly was the age of one she'd been on the Eurostar 6 times!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> No worries sarachka that OPK would be - if you were actually waiting for an egg but I have never had a line on my OPK after I ovulate :thumbup: it does look good.
> 
> April I agree with Sarachka I have had toooo much friend drama in my life and I need to let go as do you. I know Holly is putting a bit of a dampner on it but blood is thicker than water and what I learnt is that people so what they want. Even if they stand to hurt someone. They don't think of hurt in the selfish moment of wanting someone/thing. You will be fine you have everything a girl could want! I forgot to mention this sooner!
> 
> I enjoyed my lunch...
> 
> Luna I forgot yesterday you asked about the smoking and I haven't yet stopped though since I started knitting I have smoked a lot less (i'd rather knit!) so that's a *really* positive step for me.
> 
> Hayley - sorry about the car, hope everything is ok now :)
> 
> Holly (*warning knit talk coming up) have you added those colours or is it wool that knits like that? Are you following a pattern? Love the booties :D better than mine... I might photograph them anyway :flower:

It's just basic stripes, 6 rows of cream, 2 rows of red, dead easy:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HOLLICHKA That's majorly sucky that your sister might not come!! Would it be really expensive of them to come over and stay etc? Could that be one of hte reasons behind it?
> 
> HAYLEECHKA Hellooooo!
> 
> It's practically free! They're going in my mum's 'people bus' and the Shuttle fare shared between my mum and dad and bro and sis and bil is peanuts, then accomodation and food all courtesy of dh and me!!!
> It's not the 1st time, my sis is VERY complicated. She's never visited me here:shrug: Before Holly was the age of one she'd been on the Eurostar 6 times!!Click to expand...

Well then that really does stink!!! I know some people just can be complicated, which is rubbish. Have you told your mum? maybe she can give your sis a kick up the backside?!

When my sister got married she expected us all to stay in this really expensive hotel etc and it was a lot of money to be then as I was still the grade lower than I am now, and my annual income was about 10% of theirs!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I suspect my sister is like yours Holly except I am the older one so I suppose she has been allowed to be complicated and stuff. Her thinking and expectations of me compared to what I get in return is way off. Is she older or younger? I imagine my sister would do this, though I would be furious there are no excuses/reasons for missing your sisters wedding in my sister book! Harumph. I like the pattern I can add colours now too as you seen from my scarf :thumbup:

Are you designing it yourself or following a pattern?


----------



## Sarachka

oh and I'm sorry but I really have to have a whine:

*My back is KILLING me. OMG it hurts so bad, like serious pain. I'm dying! Pass me the cocodamol. The greatest thing I've ever seen was yesterday online where it said you can have it during pregnancy. Hallelujah!*

However, bad back is absolutely not a symptom with me, else I've been pregnant for the last 10 years!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HOLLICHKA That's majorly sucky that your sister might not come!! Would it be really expensive of them to come over and stay etc? Could that be one of hte reasons behind it?
> 
> HAYLEECHKA Hellooooo!
> 
> It's practically free! They're going in my mum's 'people bus' and the Shuttle fare shared between my mum and dad and bro and sis and bil is peanuts, then accomodation and food all courtesy of dh and me!!!
> It's not the 1st time, my sis is VERY complicated. She's never visited me here:shrug: Before Holly was the age of one she'd been on the Eurostar 6 times!!Click to expand...

That's really horrid. People should really get over their issues when it comes to weddings and babies


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> oh and I'm sorry but I really have to have a whine:
> 
> *My back is KILLING me. OMG it hurts so bad, like serious pain. I'm dying! Pass me the cocodamol. The greatest thing I've ever seen was yesterday online where it said you can have it during pregnancy. Hallelujah!*
> 
> However, bad back is absolutely not a symptom with me, else I've been pregnant for the last 10 years!

As far I know you can't take codeine during pregnancy, only paracetamol :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi girls :hi: just wanted to pop in for a quick hello! busy at work again :dohh:, but i'll be lurking in the background as I hate when I am out of the loop! Hope everyone is feeling wonderful today!! 

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1376/1376192c0s5xp3cxf.gif


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> As far I know you can't take codeine during pregnancy, only paracetamol :shrug:

Every result on google says it's fine. Bottoms up!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> oh and I'm sorry but I really have to have a whine:
> 
> *My back is KILLING me. OMG it hurts so bad, like serious pain. I'm dying! Pass me the cocodamol. The greatest thing I've ever seen was yesterday online where it said you can have it during pregnancy. Hallelujah!*
> 
> However, bad back is absolutely not a symptom with me, else I've been pregnant for the last 10 years!

I think it's paracetamol based! That'll be why...


----------



## Sarachka

cocodamol is 30mg codeine and 500 mg paracetamol in one pill


----------



## new mummy2010

:dohh:


Mollykins said:


> In the US, a woman is raped every 6 minutes. :nope:
> 
> I will be damned if I do not equip my children with the necessary tools to keep it from happening to them.


Thats truely shocking:shock:and you are a super trooper turtle i could not imagine what you went through lovely:hugs:, and you too Lissy so so brave:hugs:




mummyApril said:


> Hey guys, I need to come on here and vent I'm so angry and hurt and I just really want to cry, you know that friend I spoke about the one who hasn't bothered with me, well I kno why now, have just found out she is dating my ex! Who I have been very good friends with for 8 yrs! It may sound petty but its really not I have now lost 2 friends, I'm so let down and so angry at myself for trusting another friend, it must be me cos my old best friend did exactly the same to me and with him! I am definitely thinking about moving to Canada away from this place! Fed up with being hurt all the time, sorry I had to say it to someone its late here and everyone is asleep, hope I'm not going on too much I know there are much worse things. X


Thats poo April i hate hate hate it when a meant to be mate stabs you in the backit really hurts i know:hugs:you are a strong better person than those two anyhow and they dont deserve your friendship:kiss:




TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every 6 minutes. :nope:
> 
> I will be damned if I do not equip my children with the necessary tools to keep it from happening to them.
> 
> 
> It is estimated that a woman born in South Africa has a greater chance of being raped than learning how to read
> 
> A woman was raped in South Africa every 17 seconds. This did not include the number of child rape victims. It was estimated that one in every two women would be raped.
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

Thats truely shocking too:shock:i so hate to think of children suffering this:cry:



HollyMonkey said:


> Midday picture moment while my lunch cooks: Firstly, for *Trin* some literature you could download onto your Kindle- it's page 8 of one of Holly's bathbooks :haha:
> Next is the back of LO's jumper. Then a pic of her booties and mittens I made her and she wore as a newborn and that are still hanging on a beam in her room:awww:


Bethany i went up mum's loft yesterday to hunt out old baby gro's vests etc and found an absolute shed load of knitted cardigans some of which mum remembers being mine when i was a :baby:!! then used for my sis,bro and Reece some i have kept and others in sarachkas pile and some went to the charity shops in town yesterday :thumbup:Amazing to think of them being knitted by my great nan, my grandmas mother and still knocking about Holly's diddy booties reminded me of them:happydance:




Sarachka said:


> Aw Holly that's a lovely idea with Hollinka's
> 
> booties. I love things like that. I also love the idea of her running about in her tights. I have a thing about toddlers in tights, gets my broodiness going like mad! I'll share some photos in a big of Ukrainian orphans as they are always dresses in tights. Male, female, pink, blue. A-dorable!
> 
> Jaynie thanks for the PMA. I really hope I am!! We will have to wait and see. Will be testing at the weekend. Like you, and luna too?! We could all be celebrating together!!
> 
> April lovely I'm glad you're feeling better. Let them get on with it. You have a lovely OH and a beautiful bebe on the way so good luck to them, kwim?
> 
> Hayley oooh no sorry about your car issue. Of course you didn't do it on purpose. Hope he's calmed down now!!

Yes i text to say i was really sorry and he said he was sorry for being nasty:dohh:silly me could'nt belive i had done it:shrug:Your opk's look good are they usually strk white after O??




HollyMonkey said:


> My sister's just told me she might not be coming to my wedding:cry: I called her to ask her menu choice which the restaurant needs in advance and she said it's looking "too complicated" to come over and she'll confirm tomorrow as to whether they're coming or not. Glad I didn't ask her to be my witness:shock: I sometimes wonder if blood really _is_ thicker than water?:shrug:
> I hope they do decide to come, it's a really special day for me[-o&lt; And dh will be angry if she doesn't, his sister died 10yrs ago and he'd give anything to have his sister at his wedding, and he finds my sister 'creates issues' all the time and will be cross about it.:growlmad:
> Ho hum. Swimming bag to prepare for baby swim time :shipw:
> have a lovely afternoon turtles, I'll try and get a pic of Holly in her new wetsuit for you:flower:

That's poo if she cant come and i understand where your DH is coming from too i hope she can :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> oh and I'm sorry but I really have to have a whine:
> 
> *My back is KILLING me. OMG it hurts so bad, like serious pain. I'm dying! Pass me the cocodamol. The greatest thing I've ever seen was yesterday online where it said you can have it during pregnancy. Hallelujah!*
> 
> However, bad back is absolutely not a symptom with me, else I've been pregnant for the last 10 years!

I didnt know you could take it either!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh and I'm sorry but I really have to have a whine:
> 
> *My back is KILLING me. OMG it hurts so bad, like serious pain. I'm dying! Pass me the cocodamol. The greatest thing I've ever seen was yesterday online where it said you can have it during pregnancy. Hallelujah!*
> 
> However, bad back is absolutely not a symptom with me, else I've been pregnant for the last 10 years!
> 
> I think it's paracetamol based! That'll be why...Click to expand...

It's paracetamol and codeine combo. I know my pain drugs :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

So I found out what that delivery was - a shipment of like 20 tops from OH's mum. She runs a clothing shop/stall in Bishkek's major market, and goes to India every few months to buy stock and she sent us looooads of stuff. There's a ton of tops and OH will keep about 7 of them, the rest will go on eBay. I got a top too  I need to go to the post office with all my eBay stuff! I am CRAP at going to the post office, as demonstrated by the fact that I haven't sent any of yall your mail yet booo! Soz about that. 

Hayley YAYYYY for sorting some stuff for my bebes out! Thanks so much, I wuv you and they will wuv you too for it. I got word today from my Moscow contact to say some of the packages have been delivered and she'll get us photos!

MOLLICHKA m'lovely, here's the USA address for goods:
*Michael Wetzel,
827 Cleveland Street,
Lansing,
MI 48906.*
Michael runs a charity called Sheppard's purse and I think he has some sort of deal going with a shipping company and sends things free, and he's offered to send things from teh USA to my Ukraine contact which is super nice of him.


----------



## Sarachka

I got these sleepsuits yesterday for my sister, who is due in about 5 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and while I'm in the mood for a bit of indulgence about baby things, I really want a cute Graco travel system for Noah or Lila. The range in the USA for Graco is awesome, with so many designs and patterns, and over here there's like 3 really bland designs. I want this one. I think it would work for Noah OR Lila. Light Blue is my favouritest colour
 



Attached Files:







stroller1.jpg
File size: 69.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

I like graco too. 

I'm one of these TTCers that as a rule doesn't look at anything to do with babies... I'm afraid i'll never get it :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

yes i need address for where im sending my parcel roughly how much is the 2kg in a parcel form like what can i make it up of? (like 4 cardis 6 vests 2 jeans etc) you should have better idea than me of what i can bundle together!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

im buying my friends travel system it is silver and black but if im team pink i have seen several purtle prams i love drooooooooooooolllllllll


----------



## Sarachka

Hails, I had to weigh everything and make sure it was no more than 2kg and if you're sending it to Ukraine direct you'll need to. If you're going to send me then don't worry about it because I'll sort it all out.


----------



## Mollykins

Sara- Thanks for the address! Do I have to specify that it's for you or rather your charity? In a letter or something?


----------



## Sarachka

yes actually Molly good point, address 

S Kirby / Hope2Orphans
c/o Michael Wetzel
etc etc

thanks!!

Can I ask a favour? Can I have pics of what you're sending? I just love it all!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> yes actually Molly good point, address
> 
> S Kirby / Hope2Orphans
> c/o Michael Wetzel
> etc etc
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> Can I ask a favour? Can I have pics of what you're sending? I just love it all!

Of course! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> As far I know you can't take codeine during pregnancy, only paracetamol :shrug:
> 
> Every result on google says it's fine. Bottoms up!Click to expand...

I didn't say that about codeine, Trin did:haha:

I had massive back ache, my only 'symptom'- but I've come to dislike it as a symptom now:growlmad: Hope it's a GOOD symptom for you:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I am anxiously awaiting the snow! :yipee: It is suppose to start snowing aaannnyyy moment now and the most snow is going to hit tomorrow. :happydance: 

The only down side to the snow? My OH is coming home tomorrow and he'll have to drive in it and the snow tires are not on and people here do NOT know how to drive in the snow. :wacko:


----------



## emandi

Good morning/afternoon my dear friends :flower:.
Hope you all are fine.
Holly, hope you sister will have a little think about attending your wedding!?
Btw Emily has the same bath book with the turtle as little Holly :winkwink:.
Great news bleeding stopped and libido is back :winkwink:. :happydance:

Sarachka! Your opk :thumbup:! Hope hope hope this is it for you. :hugs:

Molly and Lissy, so sorry to read about your past awful experience :hugs:.

Molly, :say what: ? Team yellow? :shrug:

Trinity, Newbie, Newmummy, mummyApril, Crunchie, Kit, Jaynie, Ginge, Rachel, Clare, ... hope I didn't miss anyone :hi:

Little update. It's cd1 for me. Went to docs today and asked for the blood test. Could not be done today, but will be going on Wednesday next week. Very pleased. They will be testing usual things (calcium, cholesterol, haemoglobin, ...) but also thyroid, LH, FSH and oestrogens. It might take up to 2weeks from now to get results, but it's worth it.


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- I'm glad you are getting things sorted. I hope you have a great day today. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Good morning/afternoon my dear friends :flower:.
> Hope you all are fine.
> Holly, hope you sister will have a little think about attending your wedding!?
> Btw Emily has the same bath book with the turtle as little Holly :winkwink:.
> Great news bleeding stopped and libido is back :winkwink:. :happydance:
> 
> Sarachka! Your opk :thumbup:! Hope hope hope this is it for you. :hugs:
> 
> Molly and Lissy, so sorry to read about your past awful experience :hugs:.
> 
> Molly, :say what: ? Team yellow? :shrug:
> 
> Trinity, Newbie, Newmummy, mummyApril, Crunchie, Kit, Jaynie, Ginge, Rachel, Clare, ... hope I didn't miss anyone :hi:
> 
> Little update. It's cd1 for me. Went to docs today and asked for the blood test. Could not be done today, but will be going on Wednesday next week. Very pleased. They will be testing usual things (calcium, cholesterol, haemoglobin, ...) but also thyroid, LH, FSH and oestrogens. It might take up to 2weeks from now to get results, but it's worth it.

Yay for bloodwork :happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Does anyone have any romantic sweet sweet suggestions for anniversaries? Mine is coming up and I can't think of anything that's "special" to do. :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I forgotto put beans out for Diana to cook so DH had to organise dinner. He suggested pizza. I said something healthier. So he came home with 3 giant tubs of plain chinese noodles and sweet and sour sauce :dohh: He's very confused because he says we used to eat it all the time. He has a bad concept of time. That was 10 years ago when we were students and it would feed us for a week on R10 :dohh:
He tried


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I forgotto put beans out for Diana to cook so DH had to organise dinner. He suggested pizza. I said something healthier. So he came home with 3 giant tubs of plain chinese noodles and sweet and sour sauce :dohh: He's very confused because he says we used to eat it all the time. He has a bad concept of time. That was 10 years ago when we were students and it would feed us for a week on R10 :dohh:
> He tried

:haha: That's sweet... and frustrating. Just think of it this way... he's earning a healthy appreciation for what you do right now. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had to do emergency early dinner and bed for LO since she was fading fast after her afternoon at the pool, which she really enjoyed:thumbup: 

And on the way home I stopped off to get ingredients for burritos for dinner but forgot to buy cherry yoghurts that molly and Mummyapril made me fancy:dohh:

Got a couple of pics of Holly and Rose in their wet suits (I bought the same for Rose as an early B'day present) but not very good ones because my lens steamed up in humidity of the changing room!


----------



## emandi

Thank you Trinity and Molly :hugs:. I'm quite excited. 
Feeling more optimistic now, we were watching all videos on our videocamera including a bit of my pregnant bump and baby Emily and I really REALLY want to experience having a baby once more in my life. Pleeeease ...


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Good morning/afternoon my dear friends :flower:.
> Hope you all are fine.
> Holly, hope you sister will have a little think about attending your wedding!?
> Btw Emily has the same bath book with the turtle as little Holly :winkwink:.
> Great news bleeding stopped and libido is back :winkwink:. :happydance:
> 
> Sarachka! Your opk :thumbup:! Hope hope hope this is it for you. :hugs:
> 
> Molly and Lissy, so sorry to read about your past awful experience :hugs:.
> 
> Molly, :say what: ? Team yellow? :shrug:
> 
> Trinity, Newbie, Newmummy, mummyApril, Crunchie, Kit, Jaynie, Ginge, Rachel, Clare, ... hope I didn't miss anyone :hi:
> 
> Little update. It's cd1 for me. Went to docs today and asked for the blood test. Could not be done today, but will be going on Wednesday next week. Very pleased. They will be testing usual things (calcium, cholesterol, haemoglobin, ...) but also thyroid, LH, FSH and oestrogens. It might take up to 2weeks from now to get results, but it's worth it.

I'm glad they're going to obey your blood test orders :thumbup: 

Gosh! First it was fish pie, then it was Olbas oil, now it's that bath book! We have so much in common!:hugs: Mine came from my mum, I think she got it in a charity shop, or maybe it was my niece's and was still hanging around their house:shrug: Holly likes it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Thank you Trinity and Molly :hugs:. I'm quite excited.
> Feeling more optimistic now, we were watching all videos on our videocamera including a bit of my pregnant bump and baby Emily and I really REALLY want to experience having a baby once more in my life. Pleeeease ...

me toooooooo [-o&lt;


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon my dear friends :flower:.
> Hope you all are fine.
> Holly, hope you sister will have a little think about attending your wedding!?
> Btw Emily has the same bath book with the turtle as little Holly :winkwink:.
> Great news bleeding stopped and libido is back :winkwink:. :happydance:
> 
> Sarachka! Your opk :thumbup:! Hope hope hope this is it for you. :hugs:
> 
> Molly and Lissy, so sorry to read about your past awful experience :hugs:.
> 
> Molly, :say what: ? Team yellow? :shrug:
> 
> Trinity, Newbie, Newmummy, mummyApril, Crunchie, Kit, Jaynie, Ginge, Rachel, Clare, ... hope I didn't miss anyone :hi:
> 
> Little update. It's cd1 for me. Went to docs today and asked for the blood test. Could not be done today, but will be going on Wednesday next week. Very pleased. They will be testing usual things (calcium, cholesterol, haemoglobin, ...) but also thyroid, LH, FSH and oestrogens. It might take up to 2weeks from now to get results, but it's worth it.
> 
> I'm glad they're going to obey your blood test orders :thumbup:
> 
> Gosh! First it was fish pie, then it was Olbas oil, now it's that bath book! We have so much in common!:hugs: Mine came from my mum, I think she got it in a charity shop, or maybe it was my niece's and was still hanging around their house:shrug: Holly likes it!Click to expand...

One one :haha:

My DH and me have been together since 2005 as well :winkwink:.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon my dear friends :flower:.
> Hope you all are fine.
> Holly, hope you sister will have a little think about attending your wedding!?
> Btw Emily has the same bath book with the turtle as little Holly :winkwink:.
> Great news bleeding stopped and libido is back :winkwink:. :happydance:
> 
> Sarachka! Your opk :thumbup:! Hope hope hope this is it for you. :hugs:
> 
> Molly and Lissy, so sorry to read about your past awful experience :hugs:
> Molly, :say what: ? Team yellow? :shrug:
> 
> Trinity, Newbie, Newmummy, mummyApril, Crunchie, Kit, Jaynie, Ginge, Rachel, Clare, ... hope I didn't miss anyone :hi:
> 
> Little update. It's cd1 for me. Went to docs today and asked for the blood test. Could not be done today, but will be going on Wednesday next week. Very pleased. They will be testing usual things (calcium, cholesterol, haemoglobin, ...) but also thyroid, LH, FSH and oestrogens. It might take up to 2weeks from now to get results, but it's worth it.
> 
> I'm glad they're going to obey your blood test orders :thumbup:
> 
> Gosh! First it was fish pie, then it was Olbas oil, now it's that bath book! We have so much in common!:hugs: Mine came from my mum, I think she got it
> 
> in a charity shop, or maybe it was my niece's and was still hanging around their house:shrug: Holly likes it!Click to expand...

One more :haha:

My DH and me have been together since 2005 as well :winkwink:.


----------



## emandi

Thanks Holly :hugs:.

Oh dear! I was just going to correct mistake and instead posted it again :dohh:. Sorry ladies :blush:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and Rose in their matching wet suits.


Holly chilling with monkey at the pool café after her swim...


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all the beautiful people :flower: (dat's YOU!)

Just back from work..driving makes you tired eh? Got a bit of catching up to do as well now on the work laptop :(

Hope everyone has had a lovely day today.

Addie....I'm thinking about you :hug: Please check in with us when you can lovely.

Off to catch up now....


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!! :wave:
> 
> I can't believe y'all waited till I went to bed to have some meaty discussions...sheesh :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..big hugs to Molly and Lissy..how awful :nope:
> 
> Have a great day everyone..I'm dashing out the door now, so hopefully catch you all tonight :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> EDIT..Oh, and chin up April...don't let anyone take away your faith in friendship...not everyone will let you down m'love :friends:
> 
> Morning Kit :hi:
> We've got grey skies and storms :thumbup: Hope you've got the sunshineClick to expand...

:nope: no sunshine here either....where in the world did it go today?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly I'm a crap person to ask for romantic anniversary ideas because on those type of occasions dh and I always do something like go to the wild boar park in the forest to track boar down (just to look at, not to shoot!!) Or a mountain bike outing or something:shrug: May not be your bag:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning girls sorry was'nt on last night was in a major mood with myself and OH as i had slightly bumped his car oops .........he was very cross but i obviously didnt mean it! So have 18 pgs to catch up on did i miss much?

Oh poop....hope there's not too much damage. Don't beat yourself up, it happens to us all unfortunately :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning Turtles!



HollyMonkey said:


> Midday picture moment while my lunch cooks: Firstly, for *Trin* some literature you could download onto your Kindle- it's page 8 of one of Holly's bathbooks :haha:
> Next is the back of LO's jumper. Then a pic of her booties and mittens I made her and she wore as a newborn and that are still hanging on a beam in her room:awww:

Wow, her jumper looks fantastic! You have such a nice even knit. And your shaping it really great! Can't wait to see it on her!!!! :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Luna I forgot yesterday you asked about the smoking and I haven't yet stopped though since I started knitting I have smoked a lot less (i'd rather knit!) so that's a *really* positive step for me.
> 
> Hayley - sorry about the car, hope everything is ok now :)
> 
> Holly (*warning knit talk coming up) have you added those colours or is it wool that knits like that? Are you following a pattern? Love the booties :D better than mine... I might photograph them anyway :flower:

Jaynie - I'm sooo glad the knitting has helped you! It's really helped me to keep my hands busy, too (I think it was here we mentioned trichotillomania before - I have that). 

I look forward to seeing the booties you made!! :thumbup:

Hayley - no worries, I'm not going to infringe on your TA! It was a one time super post, I think. You quite regularly have impressively long and colorful posts! :thumbup: :kiss:

Feeling better today! The cold is subsiding, finally. 

I am really afraid of something, though... I've taken a lot of TheraFlu and NyQuil while I've been sick. If I am in fact pregnant, have I completely ruined it?????


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany I love the cute pictures of little Holly!!!

Her and Rose's swim outfits are TOOOOO CUUUUUTTTTEEEEE!! Ahhh! The cuteness overload....!

And your new avatar is adorable!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey!! :wohoo: Hows this for pos opk :smug: :) :)
https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2615/opkb.jpg

test line and control line :)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> It's my last day of having a blueberry! By the time I'm off bedrest I'll have an olive!
> 
> I have permission from my midwife to go see a movie on Saturday as long as Sam drives and drops me at the entrance :happydance:

:wohoo: Trin's allowed out to play!!! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My sister's just told me she might not be coming to my wedding:cry: I called her to ask her menu choice which the restaurant needs in advance and she said it's looking "too complicated" to come over and she'll confirm tomorrow as to whether they're coming or not. Glad I didn't ask her to be my witness:shock: I sometimes wonder if blood really _is_ thicker than water?:shrug:
> I hope they do decide to come, it's a really special day for me[-o&lt; And dh will be angry if she doesn't, his sister died 10yrs ago and he'd give anything to have his sister at his wedding, and he finds my sister 'creates issues' all the time and will be cross about it.:growlmad:
> Ho hum. Swimming bag to prepare for baby swim time :shipw:
> have a lovely afternoon turtles, I'll try and get a pic of Holly in her new wetsuit for you:flower:

Well this is just not cricket is it my dear Holly?? Sisters HAVE to be at your wedding with bells on! I wonder how she'd feel if the situation was reversed? I _might_ be better able to understand if you were on the other side of the planet and/or it would cost a royal mint, but that's not the case. I hope she reconsiders and doesn't let you down my lovely. You also have a brother right? He's sorted for the big day?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I like graco too.
> 
> I'm one of these TTCers that as a rule doesn't look at anything to do with babies... I'm afraid i'll never get it :cry:

I know exactly what you mean Jaynie...I didn't even really look at anything till after last week's scan..now I've got a lot to do :happydance: 

Oh, and you will get it! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Good morning/afternoon my dear friends :flower:.
> Hope you all are fine.
> Holly, hope you sister will have a little think about attending your wedding!?
> Btw Emily has the same bath book with the turtle as little Holly :winkwink:.
> Great news bleeding stopped and libido is back :winkwink:. :happydance:
> 
> Sarachka! Your opk :thumbup:! Hope hope hope this is it for you. :hugs:
> 
> Molly and Lissy, so sorry to read about your past awful experience :hugs:.
> 
> Molly, :say what: ? Team yellow? :shrug:
> 
> Trinity, Newbie, Newmummy, mummyApril, Crunchie, Kit, Jaynie, Ginge, Rachel, Clare, ... hope I didn't miss anyone :hi:
> 
> Little update. It's cd1 for me. Went to docs today and asked for the blood test. Could not be done today, but will be going on Wednesday next week. Very pleased. They will be testing usual things (calcium, cholesterol, haemoglobin, ...) but also thyroid, LH, FSH and oestrogens. It might take up to 2weeks from now to get results, but it's worth it.

:wave: emandi

Just think..in a couple of weeks, you will have the answers that will tell you exactly what you need to do to bet your next :bfp: :cloud9: So glad the doc has listened :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Does anyone have any romantic sweet sweet suggestions for anniversaries? Mine is coming up and I can't think of anything that's "special" to do. :shrug:

Well, only as a suggestion as it may be a little time consuming, you could put together a little collection of photos..one for every year you've been together with a little cute comment for each pic. I did this once before for someone else and it went down a treat :thumbup:

I got my friend to select her favourite pics of her and her OH for each year they'd been together (they went back a long way so some of the hair do's were actually hair don'ts :winkwink:) and I put them together for her. 'Twas quite lovely although I know you'd make yours far more aesthetically pleasing than the one I made :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> yey!! :wohoo: Hows this for pos opk :smug: :) :)
> https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2615/opkb.jpg
> 
> test line and control line :)

:thumbup:

I think it's another clothes ripping off occasion!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm...:blush: i have a little confession to make........................................................... I also love Graco and I have a travel system already :blush: didn't cost me nothing though other halfs sister gave it us because I said how much I liked it! 

Would you ladies like a pic?


----------



## babyhopes2010

dh is in Holland so nt clothes coming off :haha: Bd last night so pray caught the egg.

ginge i wanna see pics:)


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm...:blush: i have a little confession to make........................................................... I also love Graco and I have a travel system already :blush: didn't cost me nothing though other halfs sister gave it us because I said how much I liked it!
> 
> Would you guys like a pic?

:wave: Ginge

Hope you're ok m'love..

Of course we'd like a pic! My goodness, talk about organised! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- Pics!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka....

I'm getting the vibes about you m'lovely :happydance: Of course I could be wrong but I'd like to point out that my 1,000th dedication went to Molly, my 2,000th went to Holly and now my 3,000th went to you! Soooooooo, what are the odds?? :winkwink:

Maybe I'm a witch :shock: *checks for deep water/stakes nearby*


----------



## Mollykins

We are going to start buying for baby after the scan, if all's well. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- did you have a 12 week scan...I think you did but I'm not sure. Did they have to do a trans vaginal scan?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> We are going to start buying for baby after the scan, if all's well. :)

:happydance:

While shopping at the weekend, I bought my first and only newborn pack :cloud9: It's pure white with little silver bits on...ahhhhhh :)

What will you buy first do you think?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- did you have a 12 week scan...I think you did but I'm not sure. Did they have to do a trans vaginal scan?

Yes I did indeedy..and no, it was abdominal I'm pleased to say :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka....
> 
> I'm getting the vibes about you m'lovely :happydance: Of course I could be wrong but I'd like to point out that my 1,000th dedication went to Molly, my 2,000th went to Holly and now my 3,000th went to you! Soooooooo, what are the odds?? :winkwink:
> 
> Maybe I'm a witch :shock: *checks for deep water/stakes nearby*

I really hope so!!!! But my optimism is fading ...

Hollinka OMG such cute photos!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka....
> 
> I'm getting the vibes about you m'lovely :happydance: Of course I could be wrong but I'd like to point out that my 1,000th dedication went to Molly, my 2,000th went to Holly and now my 3,000th went to you! Soooooooo, what are the odds?? :winkwink:
> 
> Maybe I'm a witch :shock: *checks for deep water/stakes nearby*
> 
> I really hope so!!!! But my optimism is fading ...
> 
> Hollinka OMG such cute photos!!!Click to expand...

Why would your optimism fade?


----------



## kit_cat

Molly! Tomorrow isn't Thursday....it's Plumday :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kit :hi:
> We've got grey skies and storms :thumbup: Hope you've got the sunshine
> 
> :nope: no sunshine here either....where in the world did it go today?? :shrug:Click to expand...

It came back to us by 12. Sorry


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kit :hi:
> We've got grey skies and storms :thumbup: Hope you've got the sunshine
> 
> :nope: no sunshine here either....where in the world did it go today?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It came back to us by 12. SorryClick to expand...

Ugh! Now that's just plain greedy...you don't even want all that sunshine, you said you wanted grey bleakness....I have plenty of that if you're willing to swap? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My sister's just told me she might not be coming to my wedding:cry: I called her to ask her menu choice which the restaurant needs in advance and she said it's looking "too complicated" to come over and she'll confirm tomorrow as to whether they're coming or not. Glad I didn't ask her to be my witness:shock: I sometimes wonder if blood really _is_ thicker than water?:shrug:
> I hope they do decide to come, it's a really special day for me[-o&lt; And dh will be angry if she doesn't, his sister died 10yrs ago and he'd give anything to have his sister at his wedding, and he finds my sister 'creates issues' all the time and will be cross about it.:growlmad:
> Ho hum. Swimming bag to prepare for baby swim time :shipw:
> have a lovely afternoon turtles, I'll try and get a pic of Holly in her new wetsuit for you:flower:
> 
> Well this is just not cricket is it my dear Holly?? Sisters HAVE to be at your wedding with bells on! I wonder how she'd feel if the situation was reversed? I _might_ be better able to understand if you were on the other side of the planet and/or it would cost a royal mint, but that's not the case. I hope she reconsiders and doesn't let you down my lovely. You also have a brother right? He's sorted for the big day?Click to expand...

I was a bridesmaid at her wedding! 'twas a long time ago I guess but really it's no surprise that I live in France and am going to marry a Frenchman under French law in France! And last week she was coming! :shrug: And my BIL drives a Mazerati so it's not the money and _he_ wants to come:shrug: 
It's really not the first time, and dh doesn't want her to come now, either she comes joyously or not at all he said :growlmad: And that's his face after he said it:haha: She really upset me one Christmas in front of dh and then again at our engagement evening:cry: Dh says she's profoundly jealous of me, I don't think so, we're like chalk and cheese, but he really doesn't want her upsetting me on my wedding day.
As for my bro, he's well excited:thumbup: and looking forward very much to his choice from 'Le Menu' he made this morning on the phone :munch: But my bro's different- he came over to see Holly when she was 2 weeks old (and I could still barely walk!) and loves a good excuse for a booze up:happydance:

EDIT: And I've been at the side of the hospital bed for all of my sis's babies, coming over on the Eurolines coach for the first ones, in the days before Eurostar had been built!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok here goes!

This is everything I have :blush:


Kaboodle box (was empty when I got it) and have put bits and pieces in it the pooh bear is a bath thermometer!


Some bottles I have accumulated (the ones are the front are silicone the bottle itself is squishy!


The travel system :D


Blue bouncer and a pink one both with vibrate function


A pram attachment for a mamas and papas pram, its a solid carrycot i intend to use as a moses basket as it has feet on the bottom, no need for stand 

(more pictures to come hold on :haha: )


----------



## x-ginge-x

Second Installment :D


The baby bath I have (its purply pink rubber and the baby wont care!)


A massive bag of girls clothes all Gap Next etc from his sister!


a little roo disney top for a boy


little roo dungarees :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kit :hi:
> We've got grey skies and storms :thumbup: Hope you've got the sunshine
> 
> :nope: no sunshine here either....where in the world did it go today?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It came back to us by 12. SorryClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh! Now that's just plain greedy...you don't even want all that sunshine, you said you wanted grey bleakness....I have plenty of that if you're willing to swap? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah Trin! I'm with Kit! Ever had wind of the notion of "Sharing?!" We've had penetrating icy drizzle all afternoon :grr:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay! The snow has reached my house! I'm so excited. Just keeping fingers crossed DH makes it home okay.....!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo Ginge isn't baby stuff just so exciting!:happydance: I went wild after my 24ish week scan and I worked near a big shopping centre with a baby shop and every evening after work I got the rush hour train home with something bulky and baby related under my arms- cot mattress, baby bath etc. It was SUCH FUN! :cloud9: I so want you fall pregnant Ginge:hugs: Has your oh had his swimmers looked at? Bit of a blatant question to throw in there but I can't remember if he has or not:shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo Ginge isn't baby stuff just so exciting!:happydance: I went wild after my 24ish week scan and I worked near a big shopping centre with a baby shop and every evening after work I got the rush hour train home with something bulky and baby related under my arms- cot mattress, baby bath etc. It was SUCH FUN! :cloud9: I so want you fall pregnant Ginge:hugs: Has your oh had his swimmers looked at? Bit of a blatant question to throw in there but I can't remember if he has or not:shrug:

He has but the results were invalid as we had had sex recently, so now need to rebook another one but I have been told i'm not ovulating anyways so need to see docs again. My next appointment is on the 4th march!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My sister's just told me she might not be coming to my wedding:cry: I called her to ask her menu choice which the restaurant needs in advance and she said it's looking "too complicated" to come over and she'll confirm tomorrow as to whether they're coming or not. Glad I didn't ask her to be my witness:shock: I sometimes wonder if blood really _is_ thicker than water?:shrug:
> I hope they do decide to come, it's a really special day for me[-o&lt; And dh will be angry if she doesn't, his sister died 10yrs ago and he'd give anything to have his sister at his wedding, and he finds my sister 'creates issues' all the time and will be cross about it.:growlmad:
> Ho hum. Swimming bag to prepare for baby swim time :shipw:
> have a lovely afternoon turtles, I'll try and get a pic of Holly in her new wetsuit for you:flower:
> 
> Well this is just not cricket is it my dear Holly?? Sisters HAVE to be at your wedding with bells on! I wonder how she'd feel if the situation was reversed? I _might_ be better able to understand if you were on the other side of the planet and/or it would cost a royal mint, but that's not the case. I hope she reconsiders and doesn't let you down my lovely. You also have a brother right? He's sorted for the big day?Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bridesmaid at her wedding! 'twas a long time ago I guess but really it's no surprise that I live in France and am going to marry a Frenchman under French law in France! And last week she was coming! :shrug: And my BIL drives a Mazerati so it's not the money and _he_ wants to come:shrug:
> It's really not the first time, and dh doesn't want her to come now, either she comes joyously or not at all he said :growlmad: And that's his face after he said it:haha: She really upset me one Christmas in front of dh and then again at our engagement evening:cry: Dh says she's profoundly jealous of me, I don't think so, we're like chalk and cheese, but he really doesn't want her upsetting me on my wedding day.
> As for my bro, he's well excited:thumbup: and looking forward very much to his choice from 'Le Menu' he made this morning on the phone :munch: But my bro's different- he came over to see Holly when she was 2 weeks old (and I could still barely walk!) and loves a good excuse for a booze up:happydance:
> 
> EDIT: And I've been at the side of the hospital bed for all of my sis's babies, coming over on the Eurolines coach for the first ones, in the days before Eurostar had been built!!!Click to expand...

Maybe OH is spot on and jealousy is exactly what's at the root of all of this? I think the fact that you are completely different only compounds that possibility more. The same as me and my sis! I often admire your life Holly, your beautiful family and enviable lifestyle and location. What's to say sis' is any different...and if she's anything like my sis', she'll spend her time envying what you have and completely forgetting what she has herself. Would you say she is as happy with life as you are (your recent experience aside) If there's any truth in any of this then I'm sorry this is how her envy/jealousy manifests itself to you :nope:

However.....:yipee: for your bro'...sounds like my kinda guy :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hails, I had to weigh everything and make sure it was no more than 2kg and if you're sending it to Ukraine direct you'll need to. If you're going to send me then don't worry about it because I'll sort it all out.

I will send to you in small packages tis that ok :shrug: then i know you will make sure they get where there supposed too:thumbup:.........oh and my close friends and aunt cail me Hails:winkwink:and H!! Feel like you have known me years:haha:pm me your address :thumbup:



emandi said:


> Good morning/afternoon my dear friends :flower:.
> Hope you all are fine.
> Holly, hope you sister will have a little think about attending your wedding!?
> Btw Emily has the same bath book with the turtle as little Holly :winkwink:.
> Great news bleeding stopped and libido is back :winkwink:. :happydance:
> 
> Sarachka! Your opk :thumbup:! Hope hope hope this is it for you. :hugs:
> 
> Molly and Lissy, so sorry to read about your past awful experience :hugs:.
> 
> Molly, :say what: ? Team yellow? :shrug:
> 
> Trinity, Newbie, Newmummy, mummyApril, Crunchie, Kit, Jaynie, Ginge, Rachel, Clare, ... hope I didn't miss anyone :hi:
> 
> Little update. It's cd1 for me. Went to docs today and asked for the blood test. Could not be done today, but will be going on Wednesday next week. Very pleased. They will be testing usual things (calcium, cholesterol, haemoglobin, ...) but also thyroid, LH, FSH and oestrogens. It might take up to 2weeks from now to get results, but it's worth it.


Emandi sooooo glad your getting your bloods i hope this puts your mind at rest these things take time and is'nt always because of a prob :hugs:



emandi said:


> Thank you Trinity and Molly :hugs:. I'm quite excited.
> Feeling more optimistic now, we were watching all videos on our videocamera including a bit of my pregnant bump and baby Emily and I really REALLY want to experience having a baby once more in my life. Pleeeease ...

You will all have babies silly ladies stop saying such nonsense :wacko:



HollyMonkey said:


> Holly and Rose in their matching wet suits.
> View attachment 173107
> View attachment 173108
> 
> 
> Holly chilling with monkey at the pool café after her swim...
> View attachment 173109

AWWW want,want,want a baba wetsuit now:cloud9:Holly and Rose are adorable:cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls sorry was'nt on last night was in a major mood with myself and OH as i had slightly bumped his car oops .........he was very cross but i obviously didnt mean it! So have 18 pgs to catch up on did i miss much?
> 
> Oh poop....hope there's not too much damage. Don't beat yourself up, it happens to us all unfortunately :nope:Click to expand...

No not really they always make out its much worse though dont they!!:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Yay! The snow has reached my house! I'm so excited. Just keeping fingers crossed DH makes it home okay.....!!

Oh now take care Luna and Luna's OH!


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! Just finished a long legalese letter for the school about why we don't vaccinate....my tying hands are sore now :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Ginge...I am most impressed by your collection of bebe stuff :thumbup: That's a small fortune you've got there!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kit :hi:
> We've got grey skies and storms :thumbup: Hope you've got the sunshine
> 
> :nope: no sunshine here either....where in the world did it go today?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It came back to us by 12. SorryClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh! Now that's just plain greedy...you don't even want all that sunshine, you said you wanted grey bleakness....I have plenty of that if you're willing to swap? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'll take out my wand and try organise for tomorrow :haha: Tho our weather forcast is More sun than clouds. Warm. 29°C 83% humidity


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kit :hi:
> We've got grey skies and storms :thumbup: Hope you've got the sunshine
> 
> :nope: no sunshine here either....where in the world did it go today?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It came back to us by 12. SorryClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh! Now that's just plain greedy...you don't even want all that sunshine, you said you wanted grey bleakness....I have plenty of that if you're willing to swap? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Trin! I'm with Kit! Ever had wind of the notion of "Sharing?!" We've had penetrating icy drizzle all afternoon :grr:Click to expand...

I tried! I tried!! DOn't hurt me!!! :nope:

I'd better get used to hiding from you and Holly anyway...tomorrow I have a raspberry :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Whew! Just finished a long legalese letter for the school about why we don't vaccinate....my tying hands are sore now :haha:

I think we have a lot in common, Trin :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Wow Ginge...I am most impressed by your collection of bebe stuff :thumbup: That's a small fortune you've got there!!

I'll get Diana to open my heavy baby drawer for me tomorrow and i will take pics of some of my baby stuff. As a previously-proven-breeder, I started collecting early. Also, all the conferences I go to give away such nice baby stuff :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Whew! Just finished a long legalese letter for the school about why we don't vaccinate....my tying hands are sore now :haha:
> 
> I think we have a lot in common, Trin :friends:Click to expand...

I wrote one article on non-vaccination in my newsletter for my mailing list and I've had 3 speaking engagements booked on the topic since then! I have to write letters for my patients' schools all the time

PS That previous post was meant to say typing hands not tying hands...no kinky bondage stuff going on :blush::haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

some pot pics coming up!!

wowza Ginge you have more than me hehe!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Whew! Just finished a long legalese letter for the school about why we don't vaccinate....my tying hands are sore now :haha:
> 
> I think we have a lot in common, Trin :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I wrote one article on non-vaccination in my newsletter for my mailing list and I've had 3 speaking engagements booked on the topic since then! I have to write letters for my patients' schools all the time
> 
> PS That previous post was meant to say typing hands not tying hands...no kinky bondage stuff going on :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Are you talking about not vaccinating children Trin? Against anything or something in particular?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> some pot pics coming up!!
> 
> wowza Ginge you have more than me hehe!!

:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Tarquin came to me while I was eating dinner and says "I vomit in my mouth and then I smell it. Smell it Mom!" :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We are going to start buying for baby after the scan, if all's well. :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> While shopping at the weekend, I bought my first and only newborn pack :cloud9: It's pure white with little silver bits on...ahhhhhh :)
> 
> What will you buy first do you think?Click to expand...

I found a crib, crib mattress, and changing table for a very good price so I will buy that first. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Whew! Just finished a long legalese letter for the school about why we don't vaccinate....my tying hands are sore now :haha:
> 
> I think we have a lot in common, Trin :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I wrote one article on non-vaccination in my newsletter for my mailing list and I've had 3 speaking engagements booked on the topic since then! I have to write letters for my patients' schools all the time
> 
> PS That previous post was meant to say typing hands not tying hands...no kinky bondage stuff going on :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about not vaccinating children Trin? Against anything or something in particular?Click to expand...

I don't vaccinate my children or my animals. All of them get homoeopathic alternatives


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Tarquin came to me while I was eating dinner and says "I vomit in my mouth and then I smell it. Smell it Mom!" :sick:

:haha: What a delight for you :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Wow Ginge...I am most impressed by your collection of bebe stuff :thumbup: That's a small fortune you've got there!!
> 
> I'll get Diana to open my heavy baby drawer for me tomorrow and i will take pics of some of my baby stuff. As a previously-proven-breeder, I started collecting early. Also, all the conferences I go to give away such nice baby stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...

Trin i wish we could get some freebies:thumbup:the best we get is a tidgy pot of sudocrem and pack of ovaltine in our bounty packs oh and a nappy if your lucky:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- Beautiful stuffs you have there! 

Luna- No snow yet and they said the winds have shifted at snow is going to hit SOUTH of us in the Salem/Eugene area... they wouldn't be surprised if we didn't get ANY snow! :growlmad:

Holly- A Maserati??? Oh my... my OH would be drooling with jealousy if I told him that!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I don't vaccinate my children or my animals. All of them get homoeopathic alternatives

Oh right. I didn't know that. Interesting! :-k


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit- send picture of your purchase for baba ??


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Kit- send picture of your purchase for baba ??

Oh, ok...I will do shortly.....gonna have to eat some nom nom spaghetti bolognese first :munch: :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone how are we all? all good i hope :) kit are you going to put any pot pics on? and molly? havent seen any for a while :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My sister's just told me she might not be coming to my wedding:cry: I called her to ask her menu choice which the restaurant needs in advance and she said it's looking "too complicated" to come over and she'll confirm tomorrow as to whether they're coming or not. Glad I didn't ask her to be my witness:shock: I sometimes wonder if blood really _is_ thicker than water?:shrug:
> I hope they do decide to come, it's a really special day for me[-o&lt; And dh will be angry if she doesn't, his sister died 10yrs ago and he'd give anything to have his sister at his wedding, and he finds my sister 'creates issues' all the time and will be cross about it.:growlmad:
> Ho hum. Swimming bag to prepare for baby swim time :shipw:
> have a lovely afternoon turtles, I'll try and get a pic of Holly in her new wetsuit for you:flower:
> 
> Well this is just not cricket is it my dear Holly?? Sisters HAVE to be at your wedding with bells on! I wonder how she'd feel if the situation was reversed? I _might_ be better able to understand if you were on the other side of the planet and/or it would cost a royal mint, but that's not the case. I hope she reconsiders and doesn't let you down my lovely. You also have a brother right? He's sorted for the big day?Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bridesmaid at her wedding! 'twas a long time ago I guess but really it's no surprise that I live in France and am going to marry a Frenchman under French law in France! And last week she was coming! :shrug: And my BIL drives a Mazerati so it's not the money and _he_ wants to come:shrug:
> It's really not the first time, and dh doesn't want her to come now, either she comes joyously or not at all he said :growlmad: And that's his face after he said it:haha: She really upset me one Christmas in front of dh and then again at our engagement evening:cry: Dh says she's profoundly jealous of me, I don't think so, we're like chalk and cheese, but he really doesn't want her upsetting me on my wedding day.
> As for my bro, he's well excited:thumbup: and looking forward very much to his choice from 'Le Menu' he made this morning on the phone :munch: But my bro's different- he came over to see Holly when she was 2 weeks old (and I could still barely walk!) and loves a good excuse for a booze up:happydance:
> 
> EDIT: And I've been at the side of the hospital bed for all of my sis's babies, coming over on the Eurolines coach for the first ones, in the days before Eurostar had been built!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe OH is spot on and jealousy is exactly what's at the root of all of this? I think the fact that you are completely different only compounds that possibility more. The same as me and my sis! I often admire your life Holly, your beautiful family and enviable lifestyle and location. What's to say sis' is any different...and if she's anything like my sis', she'll spend her time envying what you have and completely forgetting what she has herself. Would you say she is as happy with life as you are (your recent experience aside) If there's any truth in any of this then I'm sorry this is how her envy/jealousy manifests itself to you :nope:
> 
> However.....:yipee: for your bro'...sounds like my kinda guy :thumbup:Click to expand...

Nah, she's just complicated:shrug: My dh said to me this evening that "your sis is as complicated as you are straightforward, you're exceptionally easy going and she's exceptionally difficult" and 'tis true that if I had a prospect of a wedding invitation (like to my friend with the broken down vintage bus last October :rofl:) I'd get my arrrrrse in gear and get over there, ESPECIALLY if it was my sis or bro :hugs: Why she not want to come?:cry: Excuse to dress up, excuse to nom nom gobble, excuse to drinky bubbles.:shrug:Nice beds to :sleep: in. Not nasty things me offer. Just nicey nice things:shrug:
But my mum's gone into 'angry' mode over it, so I'm just waiting patiently for my sis to call me back with her decision and we'll take it from there. The sad concensus is that everyone will be more relaxed without my sis around but she's my sis, and it's my wedding day:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Wow Ginge...I am most impressed by your collection of bebe stuff :thumbup: That's a small fortune you've got there!!
> 
> I'll get Diana to open my heavy baby drawer for me tomorrow and i will take pics of some of my baby stuff. As a previously-proven-breeder, I started collecting early. Also, all the conferences I go to give away such nice baby stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin i wish we could get some freebies:thumbup:the best we get is a tidgy pot of sudocrem and pack of ovaltine in our bounty packs oh and a nappy if your lucky:shrug:Click to expand...

Shame :nope: This is what my moms get when they come to my seminars https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150201971600641&set=a.10150201971115641.426100.250016715640&theater


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone how are we all? all good i hope :) kit are you going to put any pot pics on? and molly? havent seen any for a while :D

:hi: April

I'm great thanks..you?

I'm going to put some pot pics on soon...Molly did just the other day, did you miss them?

Hayley's about to post some...sooooooooo, we need some April pot pics too!! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Seminar goodie bag. Comes in a NUK bag with 2 bottles, 2 dummies, 1 babygrow (onsie) and other samples
 



Attached Files:







29227_10150201971600641_250016715640_12415133_4769665_n.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

:brat::brat::brat: pot and bump pics before I got to bed!!!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone how are we all? all good i hope :) kit are you going to put any pot pics on? and molly? havent seen any for a while :D

I put one up the other day!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:brat::brat::brat::brat: one of those goodie bags so much, if we ask nicely can we have one :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Seminar goodie bag. Comes in a NUK bag with 2 bottles, 2 dummies, 1 babygrow (onsie) and other samples

I didn't get through half of what I was given in France! Loads of stuff, mind you I got through all the nappies:haha: And I threw the bogie/snot extractors away before I knew I'd need them one day:haha:

About the vaccination subject, I'll be back when you're not sleeping to tell you about that....

Sleep tight:hugs::kiss:

Oooohhh how I have visions of your Tori beanie growing and growing Trin, I sooooo hope this bed rest is doing its stuff:hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

aww look, some photos from Ukraine when my contact delivered the thigns to the orphanage
 



Attached Files:







Donation 1.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 3









Donation 2.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new mummy2010

Bump today 16w +3


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Ginge- Beautiful stuffs you have there!
> 
> Luna- No snow yet and they said the winds have shifted at snow is going to hit SOUTH of us in the Salem/Eugene area... they wouldn't be surprised if we didn't get ANY snow! :growlmad:
> 
> Holly- A Maserati??? Oh my... my OH would be drooling with jealousy if I told him that!

My snow has now stopped. :( Boo. I think we'll be lucky to get any at all, too! I was ready for 6 inches! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> :brat::brat::brat::brat: one of those goodie bags so much, if we ask nicely can we have one :blush:

If postage wasn't so stupidly expensive in SA I'd post you all some nuk and avent bottles and dummies, etc


----------



## LunaLady

*Hayley!!*

Your bump looks fantastic!!! Yay for AVOCADOS!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Seminar goodie bag. Comes in a NUK bag with 2 bottles, 2 dummies, 1 babygrow (onsie) and other samples
> 
> I didn't get through half of what I was given in France! Loads of stuff, mind you I got through all the nappies:haha: And I threw the bogie/snot extractors away before I knew I'd need them one day:haha:
> 
> About the vaccination subject, I'll be back when you're not sleeping to tell you about that....
> 
> Sleep tight:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Oooohhh how I have visions of your Tori beanie growing and growing Trin, I sooooo hope this bed rest is doing its stuff:hugs: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aah, Thanks :hugs:

I'll be up for another 30 min or so. You can tell me now. All this lying in bed and sleeping in makes for late nights


----------



## TrinityMom

Such a sweet bump Hails
(I delivered 2 babies whose mom's name was Hayley and we all call her Hails)


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly, I just noticed Luna's not on our front page


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone how are we all? all good i hope :) kit are you going to put any pot pics on? and molly? havent seen any for a while :D
> 
> :hi: April
> 
> I'm great thanks..you?
> 
> I'm going to put some pot pics on soon...Molly did just the other day, did you miss them?
> 
> Hayley's about to post some...sooooooooo, we need some April pot pics too!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

ah no i missed them :( il try and find them, im not too bad having allergic reactions today my body just doesnt work anymore lol, i dont think iv got any bigger than before so il wait lol x


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ginge- Beautiful stuffs you have there!
> 
> Luna- No snow yet and they said the winds have shifted at snow is going to hit SOUTH of us in the Salem/Eugene area... they wouldn't be surprised if we didn't get ANY snow! :growlmad:
> 
> Holly- A Maserati??? Oh my... my OH would be drooling with jealousy if I told him that!
> 
> My snow has now stopped. :( Boo. I think we'll be lucky to get any at all, too! I was ready for 6 inches! :happydance:Click to expand...

Were you ready for the snow too? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

ah Molly your bump is so cute! x


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> *Hayley!!*
> 
> Your bump looks fantastic!!! Yay for AVOCADOS!


Thanks becoming proud of it now that i dont look like im storing post xmas podge lol!!




TrinityMom said:


> Such a sweet bump Hails
> (I delivered 2 babies whose mom's name was Hayley and we all call her Hails)

I feel all speshul now:blush:tis what most people close call me!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> aww look, some photos from Ukraine when my contact delivered the thigns to the orphanage

wow that's boooooootifulllll:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

hmmm trin...this is a very big ask but would you be able to quote me for postage on one of those packs pretty please :)


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> hmmm trin...this is a very big ask but would you be able to quote me for postage on one of those packs pretty please :)

Sure. Remind me when I'm out of bed


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww cute bump :)


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- Beautiful bump lovey :hugs:

Trin- *gasp* I didn't know! I'll fix it right now. Thank you! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Awww, love your little bump Hayley...lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- Beautiful bump lovey :hugs:

Trin- *gasp* I didn't know! I'll fix it right now. Thank you! :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im off soon to watch gossip girl nighty all


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Seminar goodie bag. Comes in a NUK bag with 2 bottles, 2 dummies, 1 babygrow (onsie) and other samples
> 
> I didn't get through half of what I was given in France! Loads of stuff, mind you I got through all the nappies:haha: And I threw the bogie/snot extractors away before I knew I'd need them one day:haha:
> 
> About the vaccination subject, I'll be back when you're not sleeping to tell you about that....
> 
> Sleep tight:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Oooohhh how I have visions of your Tori beanie growing and growing Trin, I sooooo hope this bed rest is doing its stuff:hugs: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Aah, Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I'll be up for another 30 min or so. You can tell me now. All this lying in bed and sleeping in makes for late nightsClick to expand...

Well it's nothing much- it's just my BF and I were pregnant at the same time, but I mc-d:cry: and she went on to have her beautiful girl, and we met up in London at Tooting Beck Lido,(don't know if you know it but it's a 100m unheated outdoor pool under UK skies!), so me with a wetsuit for a VERY COLD training swim and my dear BF with a new born in a carrycot:awww: Sooooo! My BF sat eating chips with her gorgeous sleeping :baby: while I managed a few asphyxiated lengths (and for you Turtles only, I'd done an hpt before going into the icy waters, just on the desperate offchance!:bfn:)

BUT she was reading all this time a book about going without vaccinations. Her MIL and DH were against ALL vaccinations which, for your average London girl like my bf was kind of new:shrug: She was willing to read up and all and wanted to make an informed decision. I know (3 yrs later) that she went with the vaccinations, but I'm yet to know why:shrug:

For my part I just put blind faith in my doctors who know better than me:shrug: LO has regular vaccinations, but I'm interested in the alternatives:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

loving the bump Hayley :) x


----------



## mummyApril

so here is my pot pic i have put on weight around the hips! im starting to think girl again lol it does kinda look like bloat but im trying to breathe in any extra flab  lol x
 



Attached Files:







bump14+1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

Sara 16 and pregnant is on mtv now xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, it's a very personal choice whether you decide to vaccinate or not. I won't encourage or discourage my patients because whatever happens, you have to be comfortable with your reasons for vaccinating or not. We practice natural immunity - if we hear of someone whose child has a communicable disease, we go visit and then boost the immune system. And I have recently started doing the nosode (homoeopathic) protocol. The boys have had Measles, mumps (except Tarq), Rubella, Chicken pox, Meningitis (viral). The only scary one was measles. Interestingly, my friends who have vaccinated children have gone through all the same diseases with theirs


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight turtle doves :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

All caught up now! i bet everyone is off to bed or close to it :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka....
> 
> I'm getting the vibes about you m'lovely :happydance: Of course I could be wrong but I'd like to point out that my 1,000th dedication went to Molly, my 2,000th went to Holly and now my 3,000th went to you! Soooooooo, what are the odds?? :winkwink:
> 
> Maybe I'm a witch :shock: *checks for deep water/stakes nearby*

Keeping that in mind, i would respectfully like to considered as a candidate for your next big post :blush: pwetty pweeeease! :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Bethany I think Kit has a point but jealousy and envy when it comes to siblings is simpler sibling rivalry. I know that I set out to do the opposite of Ash and her me. My mum feels guilty I reckon about having us so close in age and to this day thinks that my sister deliberately just decided to never try at school because I showed such early promise... I just think things happen but your OH seems right - you are a diamond and see things clearly you are extending a very nice invitation and by birthright she *should*be there no questions asked. Does your Mum want to fit me in your sisters place and you can feed and water me etc etc? I have a lovely wedding dress currently my profile pic that's perfect for all seasons and pure silk :flower: :cloud9:

Trin what a delightful DS you have I am so squemish about sick that when I read that I retched/gagged whatever you call it! 

Emandi I am glad that your new doctors are doing something and even if everything comes back clear this will take stress off your ttc mission. I think that you will experience pregnancy again my love! Do not despair :kiss: please? 

Newbie I hope your workload doesn't stay so that you are away from us for as long as last time my love :nope: t'was no good for us turtles 

Ginge what a collection! I honestly just am superstitious not that prone to being offered free baby stuff etc etc so I have nothing but I honestly don't like thinking that far in to the future, so much so that I have knitted stuff that I plan to gove to turtles with bebe's. Isn't it odd? 

Sarachka what a lovely photo! I honestly felt bad that I hadn't helped but I told my parents in law that I have friends on a forum recently and they always come across stuff and now I will send good stuff your way my love including when I move house - my wardrobe will need sorting (no pooey pants I promise :haha:) for the adults with LD. I worked in LD and it's such a shame - like the Bulgarian's that you posted on here yesterday. I know their medical care over here is better than their's but honestly it's marginal when people can't communicate you would be surprised the impact it has on their healthcare. They don't get out enough it is a problem, most of the day is spent in front of a TV funding/volunteers/travel equipment/facilities are scarce, so sad. 

:hi: everyone else. I had to go to my aunt's to pick a charger up and my sisters toothbrush and she gave me £40 :cloud9: every little counts atm. I am knitting a :pink: bebe hat (it's not all pink) it's going to a lucky turtle not Kit cause we think :blue: so you get something else. Molly :hi: gutted you didn't get snow, I love the snow and we have had more on 3 years than in the 20 before that I reckon. God this is a long post. *omg I can forget Hails, your bump  I   want a bebe bump.*


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh April..you can definitely see a difference...so cute and baby bump like! :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

It's a blizzard at my house, now!! Full on snow storm! Covered my roof and the ground within 30 minutes!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1621.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1624.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin sleep well lover :kiss: :hugs: :dust: (for you) & :dust: :dust: (Tori)


----------



## LunaLady

And in the time it took me to put that post together, the clouds parted and now there is blue skies and sunshine! I kid you not! 

But another grey cloud is on the horizon... fingers crossed it brings more snow!!


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty night, Trin! Sweet dreams of babies and things :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka....
> 
> I'm getting the vibes about you m'lovely :happydance: Of course I could be wrong but I'd like to point out that my 1,000th dedication went to Molly, my 2,000th went to Holly and now my 3,000th went to you! Soooooooo, what are the odds?? :winkwink:
> 
> Maybe I'm a witch :shock: *checks for deep water/stakes nearby*
> 
> Keeping that in mind, i would respectfully like to considered as a candidate for your next big post :blush: pwetty pweeeease! :flower:Click to expand...

Why of course my dearest newbie, consider it yours! :flower::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Now it looks like this outside!

(Taking pictures from my upstairs office window. That's my neighbor's house across the street, not mine. Though mine looks very similar :) )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1633.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Beautiful pics Luna!! You really are great with a camera!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Beautiful pics Luna!! You really are great with a camera!

Thanks, Kit! :blush: Those are just with my little point and shoot. I think the big DSLR needs a battery charge...


----------



## newbie_ttc

I owe you girls a story on how DH and I met... i shall post that when i get home if i can remember! I really enjoyed reading all of your stories!

Lovely pot pics Moll and Hayley!

i hate to keep bringing it up but just wanted to say Molly and lissy i absolutely hate that u had so endure something so awful. :hugs: I hope those b*stards got what they deserved and then some! :growlmad:

Trin, glad you are finding things to keep you occupied on bed rest. That DH is such a sweetheart! What movie will u be seeing on your outing Saturday?

Bethany, i really hope your sister comes around. I imagine things won't be the same without her for you. :hugs: p.s. holly is just the cutest as usual!

emandi, sorry this turned into CD1 for you, but yay for tests! this is the 1st step in getting the answers so Emily can be a big sis!

Hi Jaynie pooh! :wave: looking forward to seeing those booties! :awww:

:hi: hi kit! how was work today?

FX'ed for all the turtle testers over the weekend!! :happydance:

:wave: April! Luna! Ging! babyhopes! Hi!! :wave:

as for me, besides being busy at work, i've been good. DH and I finally had 'the talk' and it was what i expected - him feeling pressured... he actually referred to it as breeding :shock: up until last cycle i did my best to take the pressure out of it, but the bottom line is that we can't really say we have fertility issues until we actually try to conceive! I don't understand why he doesn't get that. :shrug: He would rather be diagnosed as have issues before actively trying, which seems a bit backwards to me but whatev. I have my appointment with a new doc in april to make sure everything is ok for my own peace of mind and if i have to stretch the truth to get proper testing done, then i am ok with that.

P.S. Addie, you were in my thoughts today! :hug: Hang in there babe!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Fab pics love. 

Everyone... sorry I've been absent... crazy life and phone calls from sisters getting in the way. :wacko: 

Sarachka- I have a couple photos for you of some of the clothes I will be sending off. After I do more laundry... there may be more but in any case there are (so far) 5 shorts, 5 skirts, 5 shirts, 7 long pants, 1 pair of capris, and 1 fleece footie pajamas. Here's a couple pics of some of them.
 



Attached Files:







clothes.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 4









clothes 2.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Da weeeeeed is coming to get me.... :(


----------



## LunaLady

Cute little outfits for the orphs! They'll be so hip! :D


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I forgot to go through the dresses! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- Much love and lots of hugs for you sweetling. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

I just got an email from a friend back home. Her brother has just got a cat and dog from the local rescue centre. They've called the cat "Splat" and the dog "Mog".....made me laugh!


----------



## firstbaby25

I am looking at wool and like Holly love the idea of knitting something for the orphans *sarachka*. Do you write letters too? Like I imagine they would also like that.

Lovely pics Luna! 

I'm knitting a hat now, will post bootie pics tomorrow I might make more see if I can improve my stitching :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...what a lovely contribution to those in need :thumbup: Sarachka will be soooo happy :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Now it looks like this outside!
> 
> (Taking pictures from my upstairs office window. That's my neighbor's house across the street, not mine. Though mine looks very similar :) )

I was trying to catch up without comment in order to save time but that looks like my garden!!!:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie. Hugs for you today, all the strength to you today girl. You are in my thoughts my love.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all:kiss:
Agricultural Fair of Paris tomorrow:hugs:

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

New mummy LUVVVVVERLY POT! and mummyapril I was like that and 'twas GIRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLL:pink::pink::pink::pink::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Holly love.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh night Bethany, :sleep: well

enjoy the fair tomorrow :D and Holly too


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks turtles, I hate that I have massive tumbleweed in the mid morn when LO is sleeping and I'm monkeys-are-go then just when molly and Luna and Newbie are awake I'm half dead with sleep!!:dohh:
Sorry girls, it's not personal, you don't smell or anything it's just my time zone is pants:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im falling a sleep night .............zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## newbie_ttc

:haha: no offense taken, my dear! Rest well tonight, u and LO have an exciting day ahead of you! I look forward to reading about it when i wake


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Holly...enjoy all the fun of the fair tomorrow my lovely :flower: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Clare...:sleep: well :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

My OH is remodeling a building that is stupid far away in a stupid town that has no stupid reception for his stupid cell phone and I'm stupid mad because I haven't heard from him all stupid day and :growlmad: [-(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My OH is remodeling a building that is stupid far away in a stupid town that has no stupid reception for his stupid cell phone and I'm stupid mad because I haven't heard from him all stupid day and :growlmad: [-(

'Tis just stupid really :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH is remodeling a building that is stupid far away in a stupid town that has no stupid reception for his stupid cell phone and I'm stupid mad because I haven't heard from him all stupid day and :growlmad: [-(
> 
> 'Tis just stupid really :shrug:Click to expand...

So are my hormones:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH is remodeling a building that is stupid far away in a stupid town that has no stupid reception for his stupid cell phone and I'm stupid mad because I haven't heard from him all stupid day and :growlmad: [-(
> 
> 'Tis just stupid really :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So are my hormones:haha:Click to expand...

Oh dear oh my....stupid OH better get in touch soon! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

almost time for me to head home :wave: enjoy the rest of your day dearies! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH is remodeling a building that is stupid far away in a stupid town that has no stupid reception for his stupid cell phone and I'm stupid mad because I haven't heard from him all stupid day and :growlmad: [-(
> 
> 'Tis just stupid really :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So are my hormones:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear oh my....stupid OH better get in touch soon! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Agreed! My youngest peed her pants at the bus stop while we were waiting for her sister to get there from being at school because she told me "I don't have to go" when I told her to use the loo before we left and then a whole mess of other things popped up and I just... am not coping well today. I'm sorry. :cry: I could just really use an OH hug.


----------



## Mollykins

Talk to you soon Newbie! Are you going to touch base with us at home? Or rather with me and Luna since all others will be asleep?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> My OH is remodeling a building that is stupid far away in a stupid town that has no stupid reception for his stupid cell phone and I'm stupid mad because I haven't heard from him all stupid day and :growlmad: [-(

Oh, that would really annoy me, too!! I'm lucky that DH is usually on MSN messenger at work and can chat with me from time to time - but sometimes he's in meetings all day and doesn't respond to anything and it gets annoying and I wonder if his building blew up or he didn't make it to work or he choked at lunch.... crazy wife brain...


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no Molly...not a "pee'd pants" incident..nothing worse on a Wednesday.....well, maybe a "poo'd pants" incident might be a smidge worse :wacko:

Never mind my lovely...OH will be back very soon to give you a massive :hugs:..in the meantime, here's a Kit-cuddle :hugs: :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh no Molly...not a "pee'd pants" incident..nothing worse on a Wednesday.....well, maybe a "poo'd pants" incident might be a smidge worse :wacko:
> 
> Never mind my lovely...OH will be back very soon to give you a massive :hugs:..in the meantime, here's a Kit-cuddle :hugs: :)

More than anything, it's that she told me she didn't need to go to the bathroom and then :shrug: she peed her pants. THEN! She told me that it was my fault that she peed her pants because I wouldn't take her home! :dohh: 

Thanks for the cuddle! :hugs: I am eating potato soup and toast while in my OH's big fleece pajama pants and a fleece blanket. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

It's time for some big ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's for me.

I'm rather tired, so catch y'all tomorrow my pretties :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Night lovely, thanks for listening. :hugs2:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Night lovely, thanks for listening. :hugs2:

No sweat :friends:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Kit - same from me now :sleep: :sleep: soooo tired...

Molly :hugs: from me, sorry that you are having an off day and that you can't get through to your OH because of the stupid place with the stupid signal :haha:. Hope it gets better for you dear :hug: fleece pyjama's sound great for me round about now :cold: :cold:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night clare - I forgot you. Sorry dear :sleep: well!


----------



## poas

Hello and goodnight all xx Very tired but hope you all are well xx


----------



## LunaLady

*Sarachka*

I just spent the last while watching the two documentaries you posted a couple days ago. So sad! I feel so badly for those children. I am so happy that place was closed and that there were in fact happy endings for some of them. Sadly, as they said, there are so many more similar places where children are not given adequate care. It's appalling.

Thank you for sharing that. I really love watching documentaries, and the lady, Kate, was very strong for doing this set.


----------



## LunaLady

No more snow... not sure we'll get any more. Even though they say we will. They said we'd get 3 or more inches today ... we got about 1.5, if that. Boo!

Watching hockey now with DH and crocheting a scarf to go with the elf type hat I made a few days ago. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and I'm 10 or 11 DPO today. Just to throw something *relevant *in there! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Moll! :hi: u there? i hope you are feeling better now! sounds like you were having a frustrating evening :hugs: i tend to get antsy at times when i am unable to reach DH myself so i know the feeling!


----------



## newbie_ttc

nothing overly romantic, but i thought i'd share...

i met dh in 2004, the year after i returned home from college. I went away for school but on breaks and during the summer i would always go back to work for the department store where I worked since I was 18. Well one saturday I was working and mr. handsome walks thru! everyone seemed to know him but me so once the coast was clear I immediately asked a co-worker about him! Apparently he used to work there as well. Strange b/c i never recalled meeting him before. :shrug: Well, after he left the store i turned into a cheeky little monkey and began expressing interest in him, exponential so once i learned he was a police officer (always had a thing for a man in a uniform :blush:). I thought that was the end of things, but he later ventured back thru the store and unbeknown to me, said co-worker pulled him to the side and let him know i was interested :shock: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I was so embarrassed!! :blush: Had she asked, I would have NEVER given her permission to tell him that, but in hindsight I am glad she did. :thumbup:

As they say, the rest is history! He called that evening after my shift was over and we hit it off! We went out the next weekend (both saturday and sunday!) While dating we never missed a day of talking over the phone, often several times a day. He propsed 3 yrs later and we were married that summer :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and I'm 10 or 11 DPO today. Just to throw something *relevant *in there! :haha:

:rofl:

Not sure I've said anything 'relevant' myself for a long time! :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Moll! :hi: u there? i hope you are feeling better now! sounds like you were having a frustrating evening :hugs: i tend to get antsy at times when i am unable to reach DH myself so i know the feeling!

I'm doing Molly's shift! Woke up with the nibbles:munch: Having some cheese and tomato and a cup of tea, then back to bed or I'll be really tired for my agricultural fair today. Too excited to sleep though!:happydance:
How ya doin ?
Love your policeman romance :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi bethany :wave: it's a bit early for you isn't it?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:haha: what time is it there? little monkey sneaking a good nibble! :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Bethany I think Kit has a point but jealousy and envy when it comes to siblings is simpler sibling rivalry. I know that I set out to do the opposite of Ash and her me. My mum feels guilty I reckon about having us so close in age and to this day thinks that my sister deliberately just decided to never try at school because I showed such early promise... I just think things happen but your OH seems right - you are a diamond and see things clearly you are extending a very nice invitation and by birthright she *should*be there no questions asked. Does your Mum want to fit me in your sisters place and you can feed and water me etc etc? I have a lovely wedding dress currently my profile pic that's perfect for all seasons and pure silk :flower: :cloud9:
> 
> Trin what a delightful DS you have I am so squemish about sick that when I read that I retched/gagged whatever you call it!
> 
> Emandi I am glad that your new doctors are doing something and even if everything comes back clear this will take stress off your ttc mission. I think that you will experience pregnancy again my love! Do not despair :kiss: please?
> 
> Newbie I hope your workload doesn't stay so that you are away from us for as long as last time my love :nope: t'was no good for us turtles
> 
> Ginge what a collection! I honestly just am superstitious not that prone to being offered free baby stuff etc etc so I have nothing but I honestly don't like thinking that far in to the future, so much so that I have knitted stuff that I plan to gove to turtles with bebe's. Isn't it odd?
> 
> Sarachka what a lovely photo! I honestly felt bad that I hadn't helped but I told my parents in law that I have friends on a forum recently and they always come across stuff and now I will send good stuff your way my love including when I move house - my wardrobe will need sorting (no pooey pants I promise :haha:) for the adults with LD. I worked in LD and it's such a shame - like the Bulgarian's that you posted on here yesterday. I know their medical care over here is better than their's but honestly it's marginal when people can't communicate you would be surprised the impact it has on their healthcare. They don't get out enough it is a problem, most of the day is spent in front of a TV funding/volunteers/travel equipment/facilities are scarce, so sad.
> 
> :hi: everyone else. I had to go to my aunt's to pick a charger up and my sisters toothbrush and she gave me £40 :cloud9: every little counts atm. I am knitting a :pink: bebe hat (it's not all pink) it's going to a lucky turtle not Kit cause we think :blue: so you get something else. Molly :hi: gutted you didn't get snow, I love the snow and we have had more on 3 years than in the 20 before that I reckon. God this is a long post. *omg I can forget Hails, your bump  I   want a bebe bump.*

Forgot to say last night that of course you can come!:flower: And beautiful dress:thumbup: I have a silk dress too, a red one. For when I do my 'lady in red' number:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> :haha: what time is it there? little monkey sneaking a good nibble! :munch:

5.38am, far too early, plus I've been awake since about 4, dithering as to whether to get up and nibble or not:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Wow! I'm 7 hrs behind, and watching the late show. Normally I'm in bed by now and off to dream land, but I had a grueling workout that still has me wired I think :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of relevant posts those last few of mine really were very relevant:haha: I'm waiting to O. Does that make me more relevant?:shrug: And while waiting to O I've cast on for the front of LO's jumper but I'm feeling a bit too sleepy now to actually knit.:sleep:

Nice to have seen you Newbie, brief as 'twas :hugs:

Back to bed now or I'll be exhausted at the animal fair....:happydance:

And BnB won't let me post:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was weird, I lost all connection just then! Night night Newbie, sleep tight:flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I thought it was just me! I couldn't post either :shrug: paid a bill online in the interim :haha: 

off to bed with u missy... again :haha: sweet dreams fwiend :cloud9: I'm off to soak these achy muscles and then it's beddy-bye for me too! Can't wait to read about another exciting day in hollymonkey land when i wake :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> nothing overly romantic, but i thought i'd share...
> 
> i met dh in 2004, the year after i returned home from college. I went away for school but on breaks and during the summer i would always go back to work for the department store where I worked since I was 18. Well one saturday I was working and mr. handsome walks thru! everyone seemed to know him but me so once the coast was clear I immediately asked a co-worker about him! Apparently he used to work there as well. Strange b/c i never recalled meeting him before. :shrug: Well, after he left the store i turned into a cheeky little monkey and began expressing interest in him, exponential so once i learned he was a police officer (always had a thing for a man in a uniform :blush:). I thought that was the end of things, but he later ventured back thru the store and unbeknown to me, said co-worker pulled him to the side and let him know i was interested :shock: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I was so embarrassed!! :blush: Had she asked, I would have NEVER given her permission to tell him that, but in hindsight I am glad she did. :thumbup:
> 
> As they say, the rest is history! He called that evening after my shift was over and we hit it off! We went out the next weekend (both saturday and sunday!) While dating we never missed a day of talking over the phone, often several times a day. He propsed 3 yrs later and we were married that summer :cloud9:

That is SOO romantic!! Another one worth of a Hollywood movie write up! Awwww :kiss::kiss::kiss:



HollyMonkey said:


> Talking of relevant posts those last few of mine really were very relevant:haha: I'm waiting to O. Does that make me more relevant?:shrug: And while waiting to O I've cast on for the front of LO's jumper but I'm feeling a bit too sleepy now to actually knit.:sleep:
> 
> Nice to have seen you Newbie, brief as 'twas :hugs:
> 
> Back to bed now or I'll be exhausted at the animal fair....:happydance:
> 
> And BnB won't let me post:growlmad:

Very nice relevant post :) My relevant post to randomness ratio was a bit off earlier so I had to throw some TTCy in there. :haha:

Have fun at your fair today! Take some cute pictures of Holly to share :)

I'm off to bed! Nighty night all. :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! So romantic! :flower:

My romantic story? Maybe not so romantic. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry I've missed all of you. I hope you are all sleeping soundly... :sleep: There is inevitably going to be a snow day tomorrow (i.e. no school) as it was snowed a TEENY TINSY bit but is supposed to snow some more in the middle of the night. 

Pssst! I have a PLUM.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies !!!! 

Prune ....

Talking of romance .... My dh went out last night but woke me up at 11.30 when he got in to tell me we had run out off loo roll ????!!!!! 

I think I rolled over and ignored him 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I'm sorry I've missed all of you. I hope you are all sleeping soundly... :sleep: There is inevitably going to be a snow day tomorrow (i.e. no school) as it was snowed a TEENY TINSY bit but is supposed to snow some more in the middle of the night.
> 
> Pssst! I have a PLUM.

Plummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## firstbaby25

crunchie that's really tickled me up! Loo roll! 

Bethany - love red I do. I love my silk wedding dress I think I may have misplaced it though :cry: in all the moves...

I am up and raring to go, me and my friend are thinking about starting a stitch and bitch group! That would be fun so I might look in to that today and of course I really need to look for work and put the knitting down. I could only find one job yesterday on a total of 5 sites! Meh.


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!!

Yay for Molly's plum and crunchie's prune!! :yipee: :wohoo: (and anyone else that I don't realise has a changing fruitybabe today)

I am off very shortly...on the road again but hopefully back this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a happy Thursday! :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Newbie! So romantic! :flower:
> 
> My romantic story? Maybe not so romantic. :haha:

Yes newbie...lovely story and there is a definite romance element there! :flower: Oh, I'm quite partial to a man in uniform myself! 

Molly...you've given us tid-bits before about you and OH being "friends" and you later finding out that you both had crushes..but come on, spill the whole story........pleeeeeease?? :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Look at my chart :shock: thats some bliming ovulation going on right there! :wohoo:My charts off the chizain! :rofl:
im just wrried the witch will show up now

https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/9881/febov.png


----------



## TrinityMom

I have a raspberry today :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Yay for plums and prunes (a bit icky but I'll try not to think about it) :happydance:

Holly, took me a while but I finally noticed your new avatar. So cute! And I'm honoured to be mentioned on a HollyFancyWalkingChillaxingPants picture :blush:

Such lovely snow pics Luna :thumbup:

Morning Kit and Crunchie :hi:

I did not have happy baby dreams. I had weird being-tattooed-in-a-kids-paddling-pool dreams :wacko: Nice tattoo tho :haha:

I have a sulking Spiderman lying on my blanket box because I shouted at him about plugging the fairy lights in because they have a broken (stood on) bulb. I've warned him before that he shouldn't plug them in and I said they will bite you. He looks at me with great pity and says "Mom, the plug has no mouth" :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Here's some of the baby stuff I have. On the right is towels and blankets and clothes. Then more clothes and bottles etc. I also have loads of disposable nappies (for the first 6 weeks and going out) and wet wipes - I buy every time they are on special

(Spiderman just gave me a withering look and then left the room with a flourish and a banged door)

The other pic is Lily watching movies with me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00100.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC00101.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3









DSC00099.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> Look at my chart :shock: thats some bliming ovulation going on right there! :wohoo:My charts off the chizain! :rofl:
> im just wrried the witch will show up now
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/9881/febov.png

I can't see it :nope: But YAY for OVULATING :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

*Sarachka and mummy april I am  I like teen mom and 16 and pregnant and MTV have it on in the day so I watched the first group of girls... Farrah and Maci etc on 16 and pregnant and then they followed this with the first season of teen mom. I have watched ALL of this and because of the scheduling I have missed the last episode when Tyler proposes to Catelynn. I am that desperate to watch it that rather than knit this morning I have been on a wild goose chase trying to find it (I am now even more obsessed - Amber is thin and she is getting done for attacking Gary). However I have to hope now that the scheduking means I catch that episode today (the same episode is on 3 times and I recorded it and they have skipped one, I'm hoping they rectify this mistake today!) :grrr: I am so annoyed at this. I wanted to ask you two if you knew where I could watch online?  MTV UK doesn't have full episodes  I am soooo gutted *

Hi everyone else. Clare that is off the hizook! What a rise, you should see mine compared to yours! Ha! 

Trin I love the pics esp the cat! 

I stil have sore :holly: they are itchy too, I also have breakout enough for, if I were waiting, to have it as a symptom. I have to disclaim that I don't think I am pregnant (hence no testing) I just think my body is very cruel! I am crying at supernanny - again! The lady has lost her baby daddy (DH) and the youngest is like 9 months.


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> so here is my pot pic i have put on weight around the hips! im starting to think girl again lol it does kinda look like bloat but im trying to breathe in any extra flab  lol x

:shrug:does this mean my bumpty :baby: is a boy:shrug:

molly yay for plum

Crunchie yay for prune

Trin yay for rasberry

Kit where is your promised baby buy piccy and pot pics:shrug::hugs:

Bethany hope you have a lovely day out:hugs:

Addie :hugs::kiss:im thinking of you xx


----------



## poas

Morning all,Clare...looking good :) Trin you have LOADS!!!!
Well I just had my blood results back,turns out my iron levels are under 9....anything under 12 is anaemic,going down point by point ie 12, 11.9,11.8 etc...if it gets to 8 or under it'll mean I need a transfusion!!! So that was a nice start to the day :) NOT!!!
Hope you are all well :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin you have like zillions of bottles !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> *Sarachka and mummy april I am  I like teen mom and 16 and pregnant and MTV have it on in the day so I watched the first group of girls... Farrah and Maci etc on 16 and pregnant and then they followed this with the first season of teen mom. I have watched ALL of this and because of the scheduling I have missed the last episode when Tyler proposes to Catelynn. I am that desperate to watch it that rather than knit this morning I have been on a wild goose chase trying to find it (I am now even more obsessed - Amber is thin and she is getting done for attacking Gary). However I have to hope now that the scheduking means I catch that episode today (the same episode is on 3 times and I recorded it and they have skipped one, I'm hoping they rectify this mistake today!) :grrr: I am so annoyed at this. I wanted to ask you two if you knew where I could watch online?  MTV UK doesn't have full episodes  I am soooo gutted *
> 
> Hi everyone else. Clare that is off the hizook! What a rise, you should see mine compared to yours! Ha!
> 
> Trin I love the pics esp the cat!
> 
> I stil have sore :holly: they are itchy too, I also have breakout enough for, if I were waiting, to have it as a symptom. I have to disclaim that I don't think I am pregnant (hence no testing) I just think my body is very cruel! I am crying at supernanny - again! The lady has lost her baby daddy (DH) and the youngest is like 9 months.

That would be 3 symptoms you have there...I'm just saying!

Lily-bean is the sweetest. She's one of my twisty kittens and so gorgeous. She walks on her back legs or jumps like a kangaroo


----------



## new mummy2010

Lissy if you dont mind me asking what is your job? Noticed your ML countdown ticker, you finish way before me !! Thats poo for blood results i hope they perk up are you having any med for it sweet?


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> *Sarachka and mummy april I am  I like teen mom and 16 and pregnant and MTV have it on in the day so I watched the first group of girls... Farrah and Maci etc on 16 and pregnant and then they followed this with the first season of teen mom. I have watched ALL of this and because of the scheduling I have missed the last episode when Tyler proposes to Catelynn. I am that desperate to watch it that rather than knit this morning I have been on a wild goose chase trying to find it (I am now even more obsessed - Amber is thin and she is getting done for attacking Gary). However I have to hope now that the scheduking means I catch that episode today (the same episode is on 3 times and I recorded it and they have skipped one, I'm hoping they rectify this mistake today!) :grrr: I am so annoyed at this. I wanted to ask you two if you knew where I could watch online?  MTV UK doesn't have full episodes  I am soooo gutted *
> 
> Hi everyone else. Clare that is off the hizook! What a rise, you should see mine compared to yours! Ha!
> 
> Trin I love the pics esp the cat!
> 
> I stil have sore :holly: they are itchy too, I also have breakout enough for, if I were waiting, to have it as a symptom. I have to disclaim that I don't think I am pregnant (hence no testing) I just think my body is very cruel! I am crying at supernanny - again! The lady has lost her baby daddy (DH) and the youngest is like 9 months.

I hope you are pleasantly surprised x


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morning all,Clare...looking good :) Trin you have LOADS!!!!
> Well I just had my blood results back,turns out my iron levels are under 9....anything under 12 is anaemic,going down point by point ie 12, 11.9,11.8 etc...if it gets to 8 or under it'll mean I need a transfusion!!! So that was a nice start to the day :) NOT!!!
> Hope you are all well :)

What have they given you for it? Mine was 8 last year. I took Vitabiotics Ferriglobin. Worked brilliantly
Got mine back and they are 13. I have to watch it doesn't drop otherwise you can't have a home birth


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Trin you have like zillions of bottles !!!

That's just my personal stash. I have 10 small and 10 big AVENT bottles and zillions of via cups - I love them for storing breast milk and later for purees

At work I have about 40 Nuk bottles too


----------



## poas

new mummy2010 said:


> Lissy if you dont mind me asking what is your job? Noticed your ML countdown ticker, you finish way before me !! Thats poo for blood results i hope they perk up are you having any med for it sweet?

I only work part time,in a shop and they have been crap since I told them I'm preg (I had to do this fairly early due to lifting etc) they have cancelled my keyholding training-I had only 2 more shifts till I was qualified :(
So....I am taking my holiday and then maternity as early as possible which is 29 weeks but as I said,couple weeks hols.
I cant take iron as I have ibs and found out with lo that the two don't mix.
So....I now have blood test every 2weeks instead of every couple months :(


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,Clare...looking good :) Trin you have LOADS!!!!
> Well I just had my blood results back,turns out my iron levels are under 9....anything under 12 is anaemic,going down point by point ie 12, 11.9,11.8 etc...if it gets to 8 or under it'll mean I need a transfusion!!! So that was a nice start to the day :) NOT!!!
> Hope you are all well :)
> 
> What have they given you for it? Mine was 8 last year. I took Vitabiotics Ferriglobin. Worked brilliantly
> Got mine back and they are 13. I have to watch it doesn't drop otherwise you can't have a home birthClick to expand...

I know,it is a real kick in the teeth as I wanted a home birth,but kind of expected it as been so tired and went through the same with my son.
I dont know what that is that you just mentioned,but I'm guessing its an iron tab of some sort,which I cant do :(


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG :shock: I could die of cuteness overload! (pity she's in a zoo tho)
https://www.zooborns.com/zooborns/2011/02/a-star-is-born-in-chattanooga-.html


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,Clare...looking good :) Trin you have LOADS!!!!
> Well I just had my blood results back,turns out my iron levels are under 9....anything under 12 is anaemic,going down point by point ie 12, 11.9,11.8 etc...if it gets to 8 or under it'll mean I need a transfusion!!! So that was a nice start to the day :) NOT!!!
> Hope you are all well :)
> 
> What have they given you for it? Mine was 8 last year. I took Vitabiotics Ferriglobin. Worked brilliantly
> Got mine back and they are 13. I have to watch it doesn't drop otherwise you can't have a home birthClick to expand...
> 
> I know,it is a real kick in the teeth as I wanted a home birth,but kind of expected it as been so tired and went through the same with my son.
> I dont know what that is that you just mentioned,but I'm guessing its an iron tab of some sort,which I cant do :(Click to expand...

It is an iron tablet (I think you can get it from Boots there). It has molasses in it so it doesn't cause constipation. Solgar's Gentle Iron and Floradix also don't cause constipation. My ibs and ulcerative colitis patients tolerate it really well


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin :brat: :brat: :brat: to work with baby animals like that :cloud9: 

:haha: what is the third symptom? It is not odd for me to cry at the tv i think i am an emotional wreck - to meet me I don't seem the type for feelings. My OH calls me an ice queen :shrug:


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,Clare...looking good :) Trin you have LOADS!!!!
> Well I just had my blood results back,turns out my iron levels are under 9....anything under 12 is anaemic,going down point by point ie 12, 11.9,11.8 etc...if it gets to 8 or under it'll mean I need a transfusion!!! So that was a nice start to the day :) NOT!!!
> Hope you are all well :)
> 
> What have they given you for it? Mine was 8 last year. I took Vitabiotics Ferriglobin. Worked brilliantly
> Got mine back and they are 13. I have to watch it doesn't drop otherwise you can't have a home birthClick to expand...
> 
> I know,it is a real kick in the teeth as I wanted a home birth,but kind of expected it as been so tired and went through the same with my son.
> I dont know what that is that you just mentioned,but I'm guessing its an iron tab of some sort,which I cant do :(Click to expand...
> 
> It is an iron tablet (I think you can get it from Boots there). It has molasses in it so it doesn't cause constipation. Solgar's Gentle Iron and Floradix also don't cause constipation. My ibs and ulcerative colitis patients tolerate it really wellClick to expand...

Really? I will look for it in that case, even my gp said there was nothing I can really do other than veg juices etc,or intravenous iron,but I will try it :)


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin :brat: :brat: :brat: to work with baby animals like that :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: what is the third symptom? It is not odd for me to cry at the tv i think i am an emotional wreck - to meet me I don't seem the type for feelings. My OH calls me an ice queen :shrug:

My family call me the ice maiden lol


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin :brat: :brat: :brat: to work with baby animals like that :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: what is the third symptom? It is not odd for me to cry at the tv i think i am an emotional wreck - to meet me I don't seem the type for feelings. My OH calls me an ice queen :shrug:

:holly: :cry: and breakout :thumbup:

My dream is to own a cheetah rehabilitation centre. My dad taght the kids of the owner of a circus and local lion park and I used to spend my holidays feeding baby lions, cheetahs and leopards with a bottle :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Really? I will look for it in that case, even my gp said there was nothing I can really do other than veg juices etc,or intravenous iron,but I will try it :)

If you like molasses you can also eat that - Black Strap Molasses. I make a really nice green veg juice that's high in iron : celery, spinach, apple and lemon. But you need a juice extractor. Or a green smoothies with ice, banana, pineapple and spinach


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lissy if you dont mind me asking what is your job? Noticed your ML countdown ticker, you finish way before me !! Thats poo for blood results i hope they perk up are you having any med for it sweet?
> 
> I only work part time,in a shop and they have been crap since I told them I'm preg (I had to do this fairly early due to lifting etc) they have cancelled my keyholding training-I had only 2 more shifts till I was qualified :(
> So....I am taking my holiday and then maternity as early as possible which is 29 weeks but as I said,couple weeks hols.
> I cant take iron as I have ibs and found out with lo that the two don't mix.
> So....I now have blood test every 2weeks instead of every couple months :(Click to expand...

Thats crappy about your work are they allowed to do that:shrug:seems wrong if you ask me:growlmad:
I hope the tablets Trin has told you about are some you maybe able to take :hugs:I bet you cant wait to leave there can you, my work ain't great either but cant afford to go until 8 mths :cry:



TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Trin you have like zillions of bottles !!!
> 
> That's just my personal stash. I have 10 small and 10 big AVENT bottles and zillions of via cups - I love them for storing breast milk and later for purees
> 
> At work I have about 40 Nuk bottles tooClick to expand...

40 wowzas thats enough for all us preggy turtles lol:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes Jaynie i think they are symptoms!!(wehat ever you say they could be spesh the itchy boobies )


----------



## TrinityMom

Really good, funny, moving labour story

Part 1 

Part 2

Part 3


----------



## firstbaby25

New mummy sorry I missed you I was still on my wild goose chase and it turns out they have missed that episode. I got to see the unseen moments but I am an episode down. I wish I lived in America. My best friend lives there and it seems so muych better than the UK especially for TV, gas, taxes, VAT etc etc but mainly the TV and being able to watch these shows online :nope: I am not happy - but we do have blue and I have my friend coming round to discuss stitch and bitch!


----------



## firstbaby25

So I have had some CM and since we were all getting excited this morning, I thought I would check. I checked my cervix and it was soft and medium (I think) took out my finger and wiped to see if there was a tinge (indicating af)... There wasn't absolutely nothing on the tissue (this is important). So I wipe as you do and there is *blood*... Bright red blood... What's happening to me? Why does my body do weird things? I did touch my cervix (i'm sorry I am desperate otherwise I wouldn't have adorned you with a TMI post) because I have to to see my CM (I don't get a lot)... Could it be my actual cervix? I am so upset/confused/overwhelmed with everything that happened this cycle with me and Adam and stuff...


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> So I have had some CM and since we were all getting excited this morning, I thought I would check. I checked my cervix and it was soft and medium (I think) took out my finger and wiped to see if there was a tinge (indicating af)... There wasn't absolutely nothing on the tissue (this is important). So I wipe as you do and there is *blood*... Bright red blood... What's happening to me? Why does my body do weird things? I did touch my cervix (i'm sorry I am desperate otherwise I wouldn't have adorned you with a TMI post) because I have to to see my CM (I don't get a lot)... Could it be my actual cervix? I am so upset/confused/overwhelmed with everything that happened this cycle with me and Adam and stuff...

Sorry Jaynie :hugs:
Does af usually start with bright red blood? If not, I would say that it's probably just from your cervix


----------



## firstbaby25

I think that's the problem Trin I only really became interested in my cycles about a year ago when we first started properly talking about it and stuff. Even then at first it was just recording the first day of my cycle... She usually starts with spotting but it is possible that it's flow and not my cervix i'd rather it was - why would your cervix bleed? I don't have nails... So I guess for messing about I get early :af: oh the joys!


----------



## firstbaby25

My booties and my unfinished hat for a lucky turtle bebe but don't worry there is plenty more coming! Ha! 

There is a really good wool shop at the other end of town :happydance: and it's cheaper too :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







booties.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2









scarf.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> My booties and my unfinished hat for a lucky turtle bebe but don't worry there is plenty more coming! Ha!
> 
> There is a really good wool shop at the other end of town :happydance: and it's cheaper too :thumbup:

Aaah! Noonoo cuteness!!!

We have the same laptop :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Not the clearest picture but this is how Lily likes to sit. She leans her twisty legs over the end of my bed or on a pillow :awww:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00102.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Really good, funny, moving labour story
> 
> Part 1
> 
> Part 2
> 
> Part 3

That was a good read !!

Made me laugh :haha: and think how i want to give birth :thumbup:

Having a very borrrrrrrring day yawn:sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Really good, funny, moving labour story
> 
> Part 1
> 
> Part 2
> 
> Part 3
> 
> That was a good read !!
> 
> Made me laugh :haha: and think how i want to give birth :thumbup:
> 
> Having a very borrrrrrrring day yawn:sleep:Click to expand...

Me too. It's boring when Holly's away. No HollyMonkeyFancyPants pictures, no imagery of French forests and cafe crema...boring

The spread of entertainment in my day: Jayne Ayre/ Sookie Stackhouse on the kindle or Big Bang Theory on my laptop in the bedroom (lying down), magazines on the couch (lying down) or Atonement in the bath (lying down). The fun never end in my house!


----------



## Sarachka

Hey y'all just a quick drop in. I'll do a full catchup and Hayleechka colourful multiquote post when I'm home from work. 

I'm feeling awful about myself today. I knew I'd gained a lot of weight lately, 2 st in 2 yrs. I guess I'd tried to deny I'd become so big and that I still looked alright but it's time to face facts. I hate myself so much right now. It's so hard to fix though. OH loves his food and I love cooking for him and it's so hard not to eat the same meal. I need to plan the meals more carefully etc. Exercise is hard because at the moment I feel like I spend 1 week with aunt flo, 1 week in limbo and 2 weeks hoping I'm pregnant and afraid to dislodge a foetus! This baby making thing makes everything so complicated!!! It's not fooling working! I have the same sicky feeling today I felt on cd24 of the last two cycles so I'm expecting aunt flo any day now. I'm fed up. Ive had enough. I'm fat an awful and disgusting and can't get pregnant. What a useless pile of shit.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi all :hi:

Jaynie your temp didn't drop today so maybe it is just from your cervix? For me, the day AF arrives my temp usually plummets. and on the subject of 16 and pregnant and teen mom seems like you guys are a few seasons behind us. Currently we are in the 2nd season of teen mom 2 with a new crop of girls and I think there's been 1 or 2 more seasons of 16 and pregnant since the one with Maci and company. There has been a lot of backlash from Amber's attack of Gary and

Spoiler
she no longer has custody of her daughter! https://https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/40138766/n&#8203;s/today-entertainmen&#8203;t/?gt1=43001

*Hope every one is enjoying their Thursday! *
:yipee: 3 new fruits today :yipee:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> My booties and my unfinished hat for a lucky turtle bebe but don't worry there is plenty more coming! Ha!
> 
> There is a really good wool shop at the other end of town :happydance: and it's cheaper too :thumbup:

Wow, Jaynie!!! Excellent work! Those booties are adorable! And the hat will be splendid. Love it! 




Sarachka said:


> Hey y'all just a quick drop in. I'll do a full catchup and Hayleechka colourful multiquote post when I'm home from work.
> 
> I'm feeling awful about myself today. I knew I'd gained a lot of weight lately, 2 st in 2 yrs. I guess I'd tried to deny I'd become so big and that I still looked alright but it's time to face facts. I hate myself so much right now. It's so hard to fix though. OH loves his food and I love cooking for him and it's so hard not to eat the same meal. I need to plan the meals more carefully etc. Exercise is hard because at the moment I feel like I spend 1 week with aunt flo, 1 week in limbo and 2 weeks hoping I'm pregnant and afraid to dislodge a foetus! This baby making thing makes everything so complicated!!! It's not fooling working! I have the same sicky feeling today I felt on cd24 of the last two cycles so I'm expecting aunt flo any day now. I'm fed up. Ive had enough. I'm fat an awful and disgusting and can't get pregnant. What a useless pile of shit.

:hugs: Sarachka, I feel you.
When I met DH I was slim, too thin. But, I'd battled eating disorders for almost half my life at that point. Three years ago we decided to go vegan, thinking it was the best diet for a healthy lifestyle and I gained 70 pounds during the year and a half we were vegan. I went from thin to obese, according to BMI standards. I felt awful. I was depressed all the time. The last day we were vegan I told DH I wanted to kill myself. I'd rather be fat than dead. And I meant it. I had been planning it in my mind for weeks before I told him that.

We immediately changed our diet. I had checked out a book from the library called Nourishing Traditions (after hearing about it in a PodCast I listen to about herbal medicine), but it had sat on my coffee table for a few weeks. After that night I cracked it open and I didn't put it down until days, it seemed. It changed everything for us - not just our diet. After even the first few days of eating a traditional diet I felt amazing. It was like the fog cleared away and the sun came out. It sounds soooo cheesy, but it's how I felt.

I lost about 10 pounds in the first month and a few pounds the next. I'm not stick thin again, but I'm not obsessed with food like I used to be and I really get to enjoy the food we eat. That alone makes all the difference for me. 

So, sorry that was long and cheesy, but I just wanted to share with you. I've read about a dozen books on traditional diets (a 'paleo' type of diet, to give a comparison) now and I feel so much better about the way I eat now than when I was vegan.

The book I'm reading right now is really good; it's by an author that wrote a huge volume (almost 600 pages) on obesity and nutrition that I read a few years ago. It's a condensed version and is very good; it was just published a couple months ago. It's called 'Why We Get Fat; And What to Do About it' by Gary Taubes. 

Anyway... hopefully I don't sound like a late night infomercial or anything, I'm just really passionate about this because I've been to a really, really dark place with food/weight and if I can even just reach one other person and help them to come out of that, too, then I'll know all my 'soap box'-ing was worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Rachael.

Sarachka said:


> Hey y'all just a quick drop in. I'll do a full catchup and Hayleechka colourful multiquote post when I'm home from work.
> 
> I'm feeling awful about myself today. I knew I'd gained a lot of weight lately, 2 st in 2 yrs. I guess I'd tried to deny I'd become so big and that I still looked alright but it's time to face facts. I hate myself so much right now. It's so hard to fix though. OH loves his food and I love cooking for him and it's so hard not to eat the same meal. I need to plan the meals more carefully etc. Exercise is hard because at the moment I feel like I spend 1 week with aunt flo, 1 week in limbo and 2 weeks hoping I'm pregnant and afraid to dislodge a foetus! This baby making thing makes everything so complicated!!! It's not fooling working! I have the same sicky feeling today I felt on cd24 of the last two cycles so I'm expecting aunt flo any day now. I'm fed up. Ive had enough. I'm fat an awful and disgusting and can't get pregnant. What a useless pile of shit.

Well i think you're absolutely fantastic and you do so much for others. Just think how many smiles you put on childrens faces each day....and you will get that BFP!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka, I feel your pain! Seriously. I have had weight/ food issues my whole life ( went to weighless when I was 6 - for no reason other than my mother's fear that I would turn out like her) and I really don't know what the answer is. It's a constant cycle of happy, carefree eating and guilt or denial and self-loathing. I know we can all say you're beautiful and perfect as you are (which you are) but you won't really hear any of it or believe it. Sorry you're feeling shitty :hugs:

Thanks for the soapbox Luna. And when we were vegan for 18 months I also put on weight


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarah you are not alone dear! :hugs: I have gained quite a bit in the past copule of years as well and was torn about whether or not to join my fitness class for those same reasons, worried about dislodging baby during the tww and not being up for it during AF. I finally decided after several months of not catching the eggy that i'd rather get in shape and take my chances with TTC than do nothing. There are plenty of women that exercise regualrly when ttc with no complications and i just have to trust that the same will hold true for me. As far as eating goes, I've found that portion control helps in the weight battle and still allows me to enjoy the foods i love. hopefully u can find a balance that works for you. to be honest tho, I do what i can to get to my ideal goal but i eventually learned to like what i see in the mirror now. i am not going to be the same size i was in school forever and I look at some of my old school mates and look pretty damn hot compared to them, even with all my imperfections. 

take that shitty feeling and use it to motivate u to change gears! :bodyb: hope u feel better dear.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I loved the labor story. 

Sara- as Luna and Newbie said... it happens. There are ways to manage your weight if you would like to. I am no twig and I never have been but I love me anyway. You should see the stretch marks that are starting to make their reappearance on my tum. :dohh: 

Well, good morning Luna and Newbie- Good afternoon everyone else! It has snowed ... here's a tree from outside by bedroom window.
 



Attached Files:







snow.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

This is my 3122 post on this thread. :shock: May I just say... I can't believe I am 12 weeks today. Oh no... that means my NT scan and blood test is tomorrow. :shock: I'm not ready! 

I had an awful dream last night... woke up crying. Horrible.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:trouble: Sarachka! I'm a size 18, when I was a child I had an eating disorder because my mother used to tell me i'd gt fat when I ate anything, had a very profound effect on me and I had to have a food diary, I went on the pill aged 14 because my periods were so painful and it was the easiest way to control them, in the first year I went from a 10 to 14 and my weight has crept up to where I am now! I don't eat unhealthily I do moderate exercise I don't smoke I don't drink and i've tried so many diets its unreal! I am who I am and I have come to accept that, if people can't accept me for who I am then I don't want anything to do with them!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, :hugs: Molly... I hate when dreams are so awful that they make you feel like that... they usually make me feel 'off' the whole rest of the day. :(

What does NT stand for? My naivety is showing... ;)

I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, :hugs: Molly... I hate when dreams are so awful that they make you feel like that... they usually make me feel 'off' the whole rest of the day. :(
> 
> What does NT stand for? My naivety is showing... ;)
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow. :thumbup:

NT= Nuchal Translucency it's when the measure the fluid behind the back the neck that can detect with an 80-90% accuracy if you are at risk for having a baby with a chromosomal abnormality such as Down's. If I get a measurement of 3mm or greater, I will have to do an amniocentesis because it means I am at risk for having a baby with a chromosomal abnormality. The amnio will/would tell me for sure. 

My dream was AWFUL. For some reason I left my kids in the car while I walked about 30 feet away to talk to someone. I turned around toward the car to look at them and it went from a barefoot (yes, I was barefoot) beautiful sunny day to wintery, cold, and bleak. I started for the car and my foot broke through a semi-frozen puddle. Every step I took closer to the car the deeper the ice water got. When I reached the car, the water level was nearly over the car. I ripped open the back door and both my girls were sub level... I grabbed their arms and pulled them out, frantically slamming them on the back trying to get them to breathe. It did no good. They were dead and I just started screaming... woke up crying. I could go the rest of my life never having a dream like that again.


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks for all your support guys. I've had eating disorders issues since I was 14 too, the most recently bad patch was 2008 where I was almost hospitalised. I'm glad I wasn't. It's a horrible feeling to loathe yourself, you're right Luna. I know for a fact tha there's worse things happening in the world than my increase of cellulite but still, I just feel awful. I'm going to sort out my eating. OH loves his snacks, his packets of nuts or biscuits or crackers etc and will hand me one every few minutes etc. I need to learn to say no. I can modify our meals but we are trying to put weight ON him! I can always cook him something and then have cereal myself though. 

Thanks again for all your stories and support lovers xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, :hugs: Molly... I hate when dreams are so awful that they make you feel like that... they usually make me feel 'off' the whole rest of the day. :(
> 
> What does NT stand for? My naivety is showing... ;)
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> NT= Nuchal Translucency it's when the measure the fluid behind the back the neck that can detect with an 80-90% accuracy if you are at risk for having a baby with a chromosomal abnormality such as Down's. If I get a measurement of 3mm or greater, I will have to do an amniocentesis because it means I am at risk for having a baby with a chromosomal abnormality. The amnio will/would tell me for sure.
> 
> My dream was AWFUL. For some reason I left my kids in the car while I walked about 30 feet away to talk to someone. I turned around toward the car to look at them and it went from a barefoot (yes, I was barefoot) beautiful sunny day to wintery, cold, and bleak. I started for the car and my foot broke through a semi-frozen puddle. Every step I took closer to the car the deeper the ice water got. When I reached the car, the water level was nearly over the car. I ripped open the back door and both my girls were sub level... I grabbed their arms and pulled them out, frantically slamming them on the back trying to get them to breathe. It did no good. They were dead and I just started screaming... woke up crying. I could go the rest of my life never having a dream like that again.Click to expand...

Oh, my goodness! What an awful dream! :cry: :hugs:
That must have been really scary. I hope you're able to shake it soon.

Oh, yes - I've heard of that test. Thanks for the acronym explanation :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think NT is nuchal translucency scan where they check for the fetal pole size etc


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hey y'all just a quick drop in. I'll do a full catchup and Hayleechka colourful multiquote post when I'm home from work.
> 
> I'm feeling awful about myself today. I knew I'd gained a lot of weight lately, 2 st in 2 yrs. I guess I'd tried to deny I'd become so big and that I still looked alright but it's time to face facts. I hate myself so much right now. It's so hard to fix though. OH loves his food and I love cooking for him and it's so hard not to eat the same meal. I need to plan the meals more carefully etc. Exercise is hard because at the moment I feel like I spend 1 week with aunt flo, 1 week in limbo and 2 weeks hoping I'm pregnant and afraid to dislodge a foetus! This baby making thing makes everything so complicated!!! It's not fooling working! I have the same sicky feeling today I felt on cd24 of the last two cycles so I'm expecting aunt flo any day now. I'm fed up. Ive had enough. I'm fat an awful and disgusting and can't get pregnant. What a useless pile of shit.

Aw Sarachka don't say you will never fall pregnant of cause you will:hugs:and im sorry to hear you dissing yourself im sure you of all peeps can find the strength to have ickler portions than OH i need too!! We both put on alot of weight a few yrs ago and then lost alot that we we're comfortable with and joined classes,gyms etc, you will be fine ttc and exercising the only advice i ever got was never to start something brand new when preggo that your body was'nt use too doing, i have been doing vigerous spinning classes for our whole time ttc and preggo so far:thumbup:, i hope you give yourself a big hug and a stern kick up the ass young lady!!!:hugs:



x-ginge-x said:


> :trouble: Sarachka! I'm a size 18, when I was a child I had an eating disorder because my mother used to tell me i'd gt fat when I ate anything, had a very profound effect on me and I had to have a food diary, I went on the pill aged 14 because my periods were so painful and it was the easiest way to control them, in the first year I went from a 10 to 14 and my weight has crept up to where I am now! I don't eat unhealthily I do moderate exercise I don't smoke I don't drink and i've tried so many diets its unreal! I am who I am and I have come to accept that, if people can't accept me for who I am then I don't want anything to do with them!

Thats awful Ginge but i think you very brave to say that about yourself and you are correct we all are what we are and thats that!! If peeps don't like then thats their loss:thumbup::hugs:



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, :hugs: Molly... I hate when dreams are so awful that they make you feel like that... they usually make me feel 'off' the whole rest of the day. :(
> 
> What does NT stand for? My naivety is showing... ;)
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> NT= Nuchal Translucency it's when the measure the fluid behind the back the neck that can detect with an 80-90% accuracy if you are at risk for having a baby with a chromosomal abnormality such as Down's. If I get a measurement of 3mm or greater, I will have to do an amniocentesis because it means I am at risk for having a baby with a chromosomal abnormality. The amnio will/would tell me for sure.
> 
> My dream was AWFUL. For some reason I left my kids in the car while I walked about 30 feet away to talk to someone. I turned around toward the car to look at them and it went from a barefoot (yes, I was barefoot) beautiful sunny day to wintery, cold, and bleak. I started for the car and my foot broke through a semi-frozen puddle. Every step I took closer to the car the deeper the ice water got. When I reached the car, the water level was nearly over the car. I ripped open the back door and both my girls were sub level... I grabbed their arms and pulled them out, frantically slamming them on the back trying to get them to breathe. It did no good. They were dead and I just started screaming... woke up crying. I could go the rest of my life never having a dream like that again.Click to expand...

Molly your scan will be just super dooper my lovey :happydance::thumbup:.........your nightmare on the other hand was nasty :hugs:nice dreams of baby boys for Moll tonight please dream fairys:sleep::hugs::kiss:

Bethany did you have a super dooper day today ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm back!!:happydance: First things first, some pics for da turtles!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2









028.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1









042.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Prize winning black stallion; enormous bull that was walked past LO and me, very big:shock:, a pigeon with a perm:haha: Holly with her new plastic pig from the show, ducks for *MOLLY!*
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 4









034.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









045.jpg
File size: 90 KB
Views: 3









074.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









065.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm back!!:happydance: First things first, some pics for da turtles!:happydance:

:coffee:......:shock: i just literally spat my tea out :haha:


Teen MOm: im desperate to see last episode too :hissy:

oh and found out i lose my job in October :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

Amazing pics Holly! And look at that horse! And little Miss too sweet with her wee oinker. :awww: As for the ducks... well... you know how I feel about ducks. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Gift from Holly.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm back!!:happydance: First things first, some pics for da turtles!:happydance:
> 
> :coffee:......:shock: i just literally spat my tea out :haha:
> 
> 
> Teen MOm: im desperate to see last episode too :hissy:
> 
> oh and found out i lose my job in October :hissy:Click to expand...

Why are you going to lose your job love?


----------



## Sarachka

LMAO Holly!!! That's just the laugh I needed. You filthy lady. Whatever must people have thought???!


----------



## new mummy2010

The horse is beautiful love horses and what a funky pigeon lol!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh no Clare thats crappy why is that sweet?

Bethany Holly not on my pics she is blank umless i click on it to enlrge then she pops up how very weird!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew what a day! It was fantastic, absolutely ENORMOUS and MILLIONS of people so pretty exhausting and I barely got to see even half of the exhibition, but the bulls were the best, and not just for their balls:haha: There was one that weighed 1666kg, now that _is _heavy, for you weight worriers! But they were so impressive close up. I'd gone in on the train and a great new tramway, which was excellent fun, and then we had a bit of a queue to get in but it was so exciting:happydance: I then had a couple of hours looking around and lunch and DH met me later on and we went to all the chickeney things and he bought 4 quails :fool: 
Holly LOVED it, not a single :cry: or :brat: although she did zonk out at one point when it just all had got too tiring:sleep: I bought her a plastic pig that she liked playing with at dinner and in her bath tonight :awww:
All in all a :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: day.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin :brat: :brat: :brat: to work with baby animals like that :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: what is the third symptom? It is not odd for me to cry at the tv i think i am an emotional wreck - to meet me I don't seem the type for feelings. My OH calls me an ice queen :shrug:
> 
> :holly: :cry: and breakout :thumbup:
> 
> My dream is to own a cheetah rehabilitation centre. My dad taght the kids of the owner of a circus and local lion park and I used to spend my holidays feeding baby lions, cheetahs and leopards with a bottle :cloud9:Click to expand...

Trin...for you my lovely :flower:

I took this pic on the safari when we were in SA. It was part of a separate breeding programme kept away from the rest of the reserve we went to.
 



Attached Files:







PICT0300.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh no Clare thats crappy why is that sweet?
> 
> Bethany Holly not on my pics she is blank umless i click on it to enlrge then she pops up how very weird!!

shes back october-it was maternity leave cover but they gave impression she wouldnt be coming back :(
So IF i get pregnant when ov a few days ago my EDD is 15th NOV(my 24th Birthday:yipee:) and by time i leave ill be 34weeks which would be perfect :flower: As if im that lucky tho :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> LMAO Holly!!! That's just the laugh I needed. You filthy lady. Whatever must people have thought???!

Yeah when I first saw dem danglers I was like "OMG! I've _so_ got to get a photo for the girls!" but was very sneakily trying to zoom in and look like I was casually taking a photo of the whole beast:blush: And then I relaxed a bit and thought "what the heck, everyone's thinking the same thing even if they're pretending not to and they'll only be jealous of my testicle shots"- so I moved in shamelessly like a professional bovine genital photographer for the next bulls :haha:

*Sarachka* my lovely- To me, you are perfect:flower:

(And pregnant I hope)


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> LMAO Holly!!! That's just the laugh I needed. You filthy lady. Whatever must people have thought???!
> 
> Yeah when I first saw dem danglers I was like "OMG! I've _so_ got to get a photo for the girls!" but was very sneakily trying to zoom in and look like I was casually taking a photo of the whole beast:blush: And then I relaxed a bit and thought "what the heck, everyone's thinking the same thing even if they're pretending not to and they'll only be jealous of my testicle shots"- so I moved in shamelessly like a professional bovine genital photographer for the next bulls haha:
> 
> *Sarachka* my lovely- To me, you are perfect:flower:
> 
> (And pregnant I hope)Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh stop it holly :rofl: I lok like a rigt wierdy giggling at my laptop! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie!* -with my first pregnancy I has realllllllly itchy nips :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> The horse is beautiful love horses and what a funky pigeon lol!!

I had tears welling up when I saw the horse:cry: He was so majestic and noble and beautiful, clichéd I know but it was a moving sight. I'm so not ice maiden though, I'm like Molly, tap eyes:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

back from lunch, thought i'd pop in to say :hi:

thanks for the cool pics bethany... sounds like you had a full fun day with LO

Molly, i hate having dreams like that... i'm no good for the rest of the day... and night :nope: I hope that nasty dream is already forgetten :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> back from lunch, thought i'd pop in to say :hi:
> 
> thanks for the cool pics bethany... sounds like you had a full fun day with LO
> 
> Molly, i hate having dreams like that... i'm no good for the rest of the day... and night :nope: I hope that nasty dream is already forgetten :hugs:

It yet lingers but my OH is on his way home so I'm sure I'll feel much better soon after a hug and the like. Oi, I am a sappy marshmallow.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Babyhopes* yep that looks like a good O, not _exactly_ sure when it was but looks like you've finally O'd:happydance:

*Jaynie* the cervix is quite fragile and can be easily nicked with a finger tip in my experience:shrug: My pre-af is usually browner (dinner time tmi :haha:)


----------



## mummyApril

good evening everyone :) hope youre all good, im making baby purchases, what would any of you say was the best breast pump? if any of you have used one? xx


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany! Looks like a fun filled day! Love the bull ball shots! LOL! :haha:

Sorry to hear you're going to be out a job, Clare. But, at least you've got quite the notice, and likely,as you said, you'll be ready for some mat leave yourself! :winkwink:

So, Molly - because I'm new I don't know - but what is with the ducks? An Oregon thing? Or ?? Curious over here!

Also - thank you for adding me to the front page :) :cloud9:
(I'm TTC #1, not #2. I wouldn't be so baby dumb, I hope, if TTC #2!! :haha: )


----------



## LunaLady

Hello April! Yay for baby purchases!! I'm no help on anything, but I bet it's sure exciting! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Thanks for all your support guys. I've had eating disorders issues since I was 14 too, the most recently bad patch was 2008 where I was almost hospitalised. I'm glad I wasn't. It's a horrible feeling to loathe yourself, you're right Luna. I know for a fact tha there's worse things happening in the world than my increase of cellulite but still, I just feel awful. I'm going to sort out my eating. OH loves his snacks, his packets of nuts or biscuits or crackers etc and will hand me one every few minutes etc. I need to learn to say no. I can modify our meals but we are trying to put weight ON him! I can always cook him something and then have cereal myself though.
> 
> Thanks again for all your stories and support lovers xxxx

Ahh Sarachka...you're beautiful my lovely, you clearly don't see what everyone else does..but ain't that always the way? It's not your body that you need to sort my pretty, it's your self image and what's going on in that purty li'l head. I hope you do..self loathing is exhausting :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Bethany! Looks like a fun filled day! Love the bull ball shots! LOL! :haha:
> 
> Sorry to hear you're going to be out a job, Clare. But, at least you've got quite the notice, and likely,as you said, you'll be ready for some mat leave yourself! :winkwink:
> 
> So, Molly - because I'm new I don't know - but what is with the ducks? An Oregon thing? Or ?? Curious over here!
> 
> Also - thank you for adding me to the front page :) :cloud9:
> (I'm TTC #1, not #2. I wouldn't be so baby dumb, I hope, if TTC #2!! :haha: )

:blush: Oooppsss! I'll fix that. What is your birthday while I'm at it? 

Ducklings in my avatar.. I just love the little ducklings. :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Hello April! Yay for baby purchases!! I'm no help on anything, but I bet it's sure exciting! :cloud9:

yh im really excited iv just purchased some little mittens one saying 50% mum and the other 50% dad :D i think i might go over the top with this one as i dont have to buy the pram! :D x


----------



## mummyApril

im going to try and catch up x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin :brat: :brat: :brat: to work with baby animals like that :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: what is the third symptom? It is not odd for me to cry at the tv i think i am an emotional wreck - to meet me I don't seem the type for feelings. My OH calls me an ice queen :shrug:
> 
> :holly: :cry: and breakout :thumbup:
> 
> My dream is to own a cheetah rehabilitation centre. My dad taght the kids of the owner of a circus and local lion park and I used to spend my holidays feeding baby lions, cheetahs and leopards with a bottle :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin...for you my lovely :flower:
> 
> I took this pic on the safari when we were in SA. It was part of a separate breeding programme kept away from the rest of the reserve we went to.Click to expand...

Ah! They are just the most beautiful creatures! I went to a breeding place in the Cape and went in with the (mostly) tame ones and this male, Inca, sat on my lap and licked my hair :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley...sorry it took me so long but here's my little new born purchase from the weekend. I'll do some pot pics at the weekend :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0211.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LunaLady

No problem, Molly. It's hard to keep up with everyone! :)

My birthday is December 16th. :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> back from lunch, thought i'd pop in to say :hi:
> 
> thanks for the cool pics bethany... sounds like you had a full fun day with LO
> 
> Molly, i hate having dreams like that... i'm no good for the rest of the day... and night :nope: I hope that nasty dream is already forgetten :hugs:
> 
> It yet lingers but my OH is on his way home so I'm sure I'll feel much better soon after a hug and the like. Oi, I am a sappy marshmallow.Click to expand...

I hate hate hate dreams like that. I once dreamt my middle son fell from a construction site and I couldn't save him. I woke up sobbing and had to go check him. Lately, I often dream about shouting at him or hurting him in some way. I wake up feeling so awful and guilty


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> good evening everyone :) hope youre all good, im making baby purchases, what would any of you say was the best breast pump? if any of you have used one? xx

I used an Avent manual pump; found it to be very good, although didn't use it that much since I was a full time teat :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> good evening everyone :) hope youre all good, im making baby purchases, what would any of you say was the best breast pump? if any of you have used one? xx

I used the AVent one. But if you're going electric then Medela is the industry leader. I bought Lansinoh's double one because they had a massive practitioner special and I can get part and hire it out for moms. My friend used it and she loved it - exclusively expressed for 4 months


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> No problem, Molly. It's hard to keep up with everyone! :)
> 
> My birthday is December 16th. :dance:

Yay! Another Sag :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

im hoping not to use it too much but incase in need, thanks guys will have a look :) x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> back from lunch, thought i'd pop in to say :hi:
> 
> thanks for the cool pics bethany... sounds like you had a full fun day with LO
> 
> Molly, i hate having dreams like that... i'm no good for the rest of the day... and night :nope: I hope that nasty dream is already forgetten :hugs:
> 
> It yet lingers but my OH is on his way home so I'm sure I'll feel much better soon after a hug and the like. Oi, I am a sappy marshmallow.Click to expand...
> 
> I hate hate hate dreams like that. I once dreamt my middle son fell from a construction site and I couldn't save him. I woke up sobbing and had to go check him. Lately, I often dream about shouting at him or hurting him in some way. I wake up feeling so awful and guiltyClick to expand...

I just can't shake the feeling of the petrifying fear as I realized the water was up so high on the car... or hoping I would open the door and they would be above water... or when it hit me that they were gone and I couldn't do a thing to bring them back. Aww crap. :sad2:


----------



## Mollykins

April- exciting about buying baby stuffs. :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I dream of having a real pig (like Trin :brat::hissy::brat:) but look what dh got me at the agricultural fair instead...a real pretend pig:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







090.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...that sounds like an horrid dream :nope: Try to put it out of your mind m'love. You've too much going on in your head maybe...stress/worry makes us have bad dreams :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I dream of having a real pig (like Trin :brat::hissy::brat:) but look what dh got me at the agricultural fair instead...a real pretend pig:happydance:

Sweet! When I'm allowed out the house I'll take some pics of Miss Alice and Emmett for you


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im hoping not to use it too much but incase in need, thanks guys will have a look :) x

I didn't use mine much either but when I did need it it was great to have to hand! When I started weaning it came in handy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is that a pot pic I spy on your avatar Trin?


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...love your pics from today, the highlight obviously being the bulls bollocks :winkwink:

It looks like an amazing day :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

That stuffed pig looks like a real piglet in the little attachment picture!!! How cute it is!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..that is absolute pants about your job. I really have my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Is that a pot pic I spy on your avatar Trin?

It is indead :thumbup: (already :blush:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Is that a pot pic I spy on your avatar Trin?

I spied it too..was just about to comment!

Holly..I'm loving LO's little face in your latest avatar! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...love your pics from today, the highlight obviously being the bulls bollocks :winkwink:
> 
> It looks like an amazing day :cloud9:

Yes 'twas fab:thumbup: I'm shattered though, so I'm off to bed:sleep:

Night night all:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

No plans for tomorrow except knitting and BnB:happydance:

Hope to dream of bull balls and not scary Molly dreams or dead guinea pigs tonight :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Is that a pot pic I spy on your avatar Trin?
> 
> It is indead :thumbup: (already :blush:)Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh, so cute and ickle :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Is that a pot pic I spy on your avatar Trin?
> 
> I spied it too..was just about to comment!
> 
> Holly..I'm loving LO's little face in your latest avatar! :cloud9:Click to expand...

yay for Trin's pot pic!

Took that pic in the car on the way home from fair today, she has new grown up forward facing car seat and is *very chuffed* with it!!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello April! Yay for baby purchases!! I'm no help on anything, but I bet it's sure exciting! :cloud9:
> 
> yh im really excited iv just purchased some little mittens one saying 50% mum and the other 50% dad :D i think i might go over the top with this one as i dont have to buy the pram! :D xClick to expand...

Aww those mittens sound so cute! I'm just starting to allow myself to pick up some stuff :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Is that a pot pic I spy on your avatar Trin?
> 
> It is indead :thumbup: (already :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhh, so cute and ickle :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks :winkwink: It feels gigantic and flabby compared with you lot :haha:

DH was just saying that because of all the uncertainty neither of us has really bonded with the bump in any way. I keep saying "I have a raspberry...maybe" :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly..no doubt you will have a splendiferous sleep after today's excitement! :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Is that a pot pic I spy on your avatar Trin?
> 
> It is indead :thumbup: (already :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhh, so cute and ickle :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :winkwink: It feels gigantic and flabby compared with you lot :haha:
> 
> DH was just saying that because of all the uncertainty neither of us has really bonded with the bump in any way. I keep saying "I have a raspberry...maybe" :nope:Click to expand...

Well, I'm hoping that after all your bed rest efforts that you do indeed have a little rasp thriving away in there but I understand how you and OH are feeling completely :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Night holls. I'll be off soon

I'm RAVENOUSLY hungry - if I'm sitting or lying down . And HORRIBLY NAUSEOUS if I'm standing up. But the hunger is getting a bit much. My mom brought dinner from woolies and said "Do you want lentils with spinach and haloumi or butternut canneloni" and my honest response would have been "both" :haha: But I went with the lentils. And then an hour later had a bowl of cereal

I've been reading all the pregnanyc posts from dooce.com (the labour stories I posted earlier). Very entertaining


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! I nearly forgot! A while ago I posted on a thread about having 3 kids and trying for a 4th. I got a notification that someone had posted a new comment and it was from a woman who was ttc (note actively TRYING to conceive) their 11th!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Night holls. I'll be off soon
> 
> I'm RAVENOUSLY hungry - if I'm sitting or lying down . And HORRIBLY NAUSEOUS if I'm standing up. But the hunger is getting a bit much. My mom brought dinner from woolies and said "Do you want lentils with spinach and haloumi or butternut canneloni" and my honest response would have been "both" :haha: But I went with the lentils. And then an hour later had a bowl of cereal
> 
> I've been reading all the pregnanyc posts from dooce.com (the labour stories I posted earlier). Very entertaining

I'm starving and for some reason... my feet keep getting all tingly and numb. weird!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! I nearly forgot! A while ago I posted on a thread about having 3 kids and trying for a 4th. I got a notification that someone had posted a new comment and it was from a woman who was ttc (note actively TRYING to conceive) their 11th!!!!!! :shock:

Oh my...she musn't need to push much..they must just drop out :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed ladies. Chat tomorrow
xx
:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Trin....:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I nearly forgot! A while ago I posted on a thread about having 3 kids and trying for a 4th. I got a notification that someone had posted a new comment and it was from a woman who was ttc (note actively TRYING to conceive) their 11th!!!!!! :shock:
> 
> Oh my...she musn't need to push much..they must just drop out :winkwink:Click to expand...

Holy crow!!! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

night Trin!


----------



## babyhopes2010

shes on gallery o girls....yeh she has 10 ttc 11th they range from 2-22 :)


----------



## poas

Hey Clare,I think you'll be well on your way by october :) Did you see on mine or nats facebooks that Tina dog died :(
She said you mentioned we havent spoken in a while-sorry xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Hey Clare,I think you'll be well on your way by october :) Did you see on mine or nats facebooks that Tina dog died :(
> She said you mentioned we havent spoken in a while-sorry xxx

yeh sorry to hear that.and about you tests :hugs:
Hope lil ones ok :) are u getting bump yet? x


----------



## Sarachka

I'm soooooo tired I might call it a day

Molly those clothes are sooooo cute!!


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..you might have already answered this but what does your tattoo say?


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Sarachka..heading to bed myself I think.

Catch you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit. Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kmteehoo- Hello! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I nearly forgot! A while ago I posted on a thread about having 3 kids and trying for a 4th. I got a notification that someone had posted a new comment and it was from a woman who was ttc (note actively TRYING to conceive) their 11th!!!!!! :shock:
> 
> Oh my...she musn't need to push much..they must just drop out :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crow!!! :shock:Click to expand...

Wow! She's approaching Duggar status. :haha:



kit_cat said:


> G'night Sarachka..heading to bed myself I think.
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow :hugs:

Nighty night, Kit!

Night, Sarachka!

Night, Trin!

Night, Holly!

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

How cute is this?

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1045/1045695izhhesgrcy.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

I have a migraine today... boooooooo. :(
Probably means AF is coming. I get them sometimes before AF. Been a while since I had one, though.

I'm avoiding taking any more meds, though (and they don't really help with my migraines, anyway) so I've just got TigerBalm slathed on my head and I'm drinking some really strong Chai I made in the hopes it will go away. I should take a nap, too.

DH is sick, now. :(

Snow/Sick day for us. It really sucks to be sick on a snow day!!


----------



## LunaLady

https://www.evaneco.com/tumbleweed.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

OH!!! How cute are THESE!!!!!!!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/68791221/alaskan-native-boots-granny-boots-or?ref=fp_ph_4&src=favitm

I want - no, I NEED to make these. Nothing is cuter (except maybe Hollinka!). Holly would look so cute in this set!! AHHHH! :D


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry you aren't feeling well Luna... Mr. Luna too. :) Hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Molly. Thankfully I'm on the tail end of my cold and my migraine has subsided a bit. Should be back nearly 100% tomorrow. Mr. Luna slept most of today, so he's feeling not as crappy, too. 

Hope you're having a nice day! Do you have any snow left on the ground?


----------



## Mollykins

Nope.. no snow left but lots of wet and it's nearly at freezing temps... bound to be icy in the morning. :dohh: Have lots to do tomorrow, though I am thinking that I don't REALLY need to go to my appointment tomorrow... right??? ....


----------



## LunaLady

I hope the roads will be okay tomorrow! Why are you so concerned about your appointment? Aren't you getting a scan? Are you just worried about the NT test?

I have a dr appt tomorrow too to get the *one* stitch from my mole removal last week taken out. So exciting, right?? I can hardly contain myself!! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Molly good luck today xxxxx can't wait for pics


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> No problem, Molly. It's hard to keep up with everyone! :)
> 
> My birthday is December 16th. :dance:

:happydance: you have the same birthday as my beautifuk niece and that means that in 2008 on your birthday I was watching her be born!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! I nearly forgot! A while ago I posted on a thread about having 3 kids and trying for a 4th. I got a notification that someone had posted a new comment and it was from a woman who was ttc (note actively TRYING to conceive) their 11th!!!!!! :shock:

I've seen this girl on here... I assume there is only one! I hope there is only one :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

:howdy: girls 

parents in law back today, tidying bnb and knitting for me today :D I am out for dinner with my friends and I really sort of don't feel like it! I can't be bothered socialising tonight - I have nothing to say :shrug: 

Good luck today Molly -thinking of you... I think it will be just grand :cloud9: we get to perv at your nub!


----------



## TrinityMom

:flower:Good Luck for today Molly:flower:

Morning turtles

I slept SO badly. As I was drifting off at about 1am I thought of a MILLION things I need to do before my 2 seminars in March and realised I will get back from the conference at 9pm the night before my first one (all this presuming I am allowed off bedrest)


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all! :hi:

IT'S FRIDAY!! :wohoo: :yipee: Yessssssss!!!! :happydance:

I hope it's a great day for everyone, I am about to hit the road again but just wanted to check in :flower:

Catch y'all later :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :howdy: girls
> 
> parents in law back today, tidying bnb and knitting for me today :D I am out for dinner with my friends and I really sort of don't feel like it! I can't be bothered socialising tonight - I have nothing to say :shrug:
> 
> Good luck today Molly -thinking of you... I think it will be just grand :cloud9: we get to perv at your nub!

:haha:That sounds WAY worse than it is :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....I can't wait to hear how today goes...it'll be FANTASTIC! Try to relax and enjoy it...you're going to see :baby: :cloud9:

Good luck lovely :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Morning all! :hi:
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY!! :wohoo: :yipee: Yessssssss!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope it's a great day for everyone, I am about to hit the road again but just wanted to check in :flower:
> 
> Catch y'all later :hugs:

Morning Kit!!!
Yay!! I get released from my bed tomorrow :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! :hi:
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY!! :wohoo: :yipee: Yessssssss!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope it's a great day for everyone, I am about to hit the road again but just wanted to check in :flower:
> 
> Catch y'all later :hugs:
> 
> Morning Kit!!!
> Yay!! I get released from my bed tomorrow :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...

:yipee:

That's great..you must be so excited after all the lying about. Bed rest always sounds good in theory but the reality isn't quite so appealing eh? What will you see at the cinema again?


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: girls
> 
> parents in law back today, tidying bnb and knitting for me today :D I am out for dinner with my friends and I really sort of don't feel like it! I can't be bothered socialising tonight - I have nothing to say :shrug:
> 
> Good luck today Molly -thinking of you... I think it will be just grand :cloud9: we get to perv at your nub!
> 
> :haha:That sounds WAY worse than it is :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I know! I like to say it... I'm no Holly I have no penis obsession :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Kit - enjoy your out and about - the sun was shining yesterday here so I hope you have a nice day in it. Me and my friend ended up going to a really nice craft barn and they had some really nice wool there. All the posh makes. I got 4 50g balls of a make called 'sublime' it's so soft. Anyway, I inadvertently bought too much so some of it is headed to you guys (knitted of course)... 

I need Trin to confirm Tori is in fact a girl (I really hope for you Trin that this bedrest has sorted her out and that you and DH can go on to bond and give birth and all :cloud9: stuff and if not then we will still all be here...)

I am attaching to this post my wool I hope you can all see how beautiful it is!
 



Attached Files:







posh wool.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! :hi:
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY!! :wohoo: :yipee: Yessssssss!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope it's a great day for everyone, I am about to hit the road again but just wanted to check in :flower:
> 
> Catch y'all later :hugs:
> 
> Morning Kit!!!
> Yay!! I get released from my bed tomorrow :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> That's great..you must be so excited after all the lying about. Bed rest always sounds good in theory but the reality isn't quite so appealing eh? What will you see at the cinema again?Click to expand...

The novelty wears off on about day 2! We're going to see The King's Speech


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Thank Crunchie it's Friday!!! (for you working girls, it's all the same to me:shrug:)

Oh yes big day for Molly's scan:happydance: _*Nub-a-hoo*_!!!:wohoo:

Slept like a log, woke up bright and early and had cuddles with LO in the big bed and had an in depth conversation about farm animals with her :haha: Our conversations go something like this;

*Me*: "Which animal did you like best yesterday darling?"
*Holly*: "daaaaaaa! Bli-bla!"

:shrug: :saywhat: :awww:

*Jaynie* doesn't the name Debbie Bliss suggest porn star rather than Knitter?-my
fave knitting book's by Debbie Bliss, as is the wool I'm using for LO's jumper.

And *Lunalady* you asked if I was using a pattern for LO's jumper- half and half. I have a great 1960's WOMAN knitting magazine which has fab basics, and then I tailor them according to the wool I'm using and Holly's actual measurements.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning Kit - enjoy your out and about - the sun was shining yesterday here so I hope you have a nice day in it. Me and my friend ended up going to a really nice craft barn and they had some really nice wool there. All the posh makes. I got 4 50g balls of a make called 'sublime' it's so soft. Anyway, I inadvertently bought too much so some of it is headed to you guys (knitted of course)...
> 
> I need Trin to confirm Tori is in fact a girl (I really hope for you Trin that this bedrest has sorted her out and that you and DH can go on to bond and give birth and all :cloud9: stuff and if not then we will still all be here...)
> 
> I am attaching to this post my wool I hope you can all see how beautiful it is!

Aw thanks :hugs: I can't wait for a soft pink Tori jaynie-knitted-it thingy


----------



## HollyMonkey

And very quickly, while I'm on the theme of ttc :fool:, at the agricultural show yesterday there was some AMAZING wool- lots from sheep which was nice but the angora rabbit area was selling beautiful angora wool, but it was about 10 for enough to make about 1 bootie:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning Kit - enjoy your out and about - the sun was shining yesterday here so I hope you have a nice day in it. Me and my friend ended up going to a really nice craft barn and they had some really nice wool there. All the posh makes. I got 4 50g balls of a make called 'sublime' it's so soft. Anyway, I inadvertently bought too much so some of it is headed to you guys (knitted of course)...
> 
> I need Trin to confirm Tori is in fact a girl (I really hope for you Trin that this bedrest has sorted her out and that you and DH can go on to bond and give birth and all :cloud9: stuff and if not then we will still all be here...)
> 
> I am attaching to this post my wool I hope you can all see how beautiful it is!

Telepathy!! I hadn't even seen this post before mentioning the great wool I saw yesterday. That looks gorgeous jaynie, isn't it so exciting getting lovely wool?:cloud9: Your booties and hat look ace by the way:thumbup: Forgot to mention it in my exhaustion last night! Shame we're not nearer for tea and knitting together today:jo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: girls
> 
> parents in law back today, tidying bnb and knitting for me today :D I am out for dinner with my friends and I really sort of don't feel like it! I can't be bothered socialising tonight - I have nothing to say :shrug:
> 
> Good luck today Molly -thinking of you... I think it will be just grand :cloud9: we get to perv at your nub!
> 
> :haha:That sounds WAY worse than it is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know! I like to say it... I'm no Holly I have no penis obsession :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:
The worrying thing is that I didn't even notice! Which means saying things like 'oo lets have a perv at your nub/weestick etc" have become so normal to me that I don't bat an eyelid- I'll have to be careful not to say such things outside of turtle company:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: girls
> 
> parents in law back today, tidying bnb and knitting for me today :D I am out for dinner with my friends and I really sort of don't feel like it! I can't be bothered socialising tonight - I have nothing to say :shrug:
> 
> Good luck today Molly -thinking of you... I think it will be just grand :cloud9: we get to perv at your nub!
> 
> :haha:That sounds WAY worse than it is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know! I like to say it... I'm no Holly I have no penis obsession :haha:Click to expand...

I'll have you know Jaynie that I was employed by National Geographic to take those bull shots yesterday. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I nearly forgot! A while ago I posted on a thread about having 3 kids and trying for a 4th. I got a notification that someone had posted a new comment and it was from a woman who was ttc (note actively TRYING to conceive) their 11th!!!!!! :shock:
> 
> I've seen this girl on here... I assume there is only one! I hope there is only one :shock:Click to expand...

OMG! I bet the poor lady doesn't get much sympathy for a :bfn: from her friends trying for :baby:#1!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Cute Lily-bean pics of the day. And Tarquin in his "China pajamas"
 



Attached Files:







DSC00109.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC00103.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1









DSC00113.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Cute Lily-bean pics of the day. And Tarquin in his "China pajamas"

:awww: look at that little twisty Lily! She's like the teapot I made!
I have the dress version of Tarquin's china pyjamas:haha:

When's your next gyn visit Trin? Glad you get to get up soon:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Thank Crunchie it's Friday!!! (for you working girls, it's all the same to me:shrug:)
> 
> Oh yes big day for Molly's scan:happydance: _*Nub-a-hoo*_!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Slept like a log, woke up bright and early and had cuddles with LO in the big bed and had an in depth conversation about farm animals with her :haha: Our conversations go something like this;
> 
> *Me*: "Which animal did you like best yesterday darling?"
> *Holly*: "daaaaaaa! Bli-bla!"
> 
> :shrug: :saywhat: :awww:
> 
> *Jaynie* doesn't the name Debbie Bliss suggest porn star rather than Knitter?-my
> fave knitting book's by Debbie Bliss, as is the wool I'm using for LO's jumper.
> 
> And *Lunalady* you asked if I was using a pattern for LO's jumper- half and half. I have a great 1960's WOMAN knitting magazine which has fab basics, and then I tailor them according to the wool I'm using and Holly's actual measurements.

I had meant to ask if you were using Debbie Bliss she does a baby cashmerino and I looked at that yesterday but they had no appropriate colours. She does sound like a porn star! She has a website and she has a free knitting pattern on there so you should check them out, think she changes the patterns... It's for an amalfi wool that's a bit cotton-y! Anyway you or *Lunalady* can help me here - I have a book that I am followin and it will be a while until I can think about other things but in it she teaches stitching, pearling (therefore ribbed patters, stocking, moss stitching), cabling etc etc. Should I chose a pattern book for beginners still? I am determined to carry on and become a prolific knitter! Ha!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Cute Lily-bean pics of the day. And Tarquin in his "China pajamas"

:haha: such a cute Kitty! Your son is beautiful too :flower: is Tarquin youngest?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Cute Lily-bean pics of the day. And Tarquin in his "China pajamas"
> 
> :awww: look at that little twisty Lily! She's like the teapot I made!
> I have the dress version of Tarquin's china pyjamas:haha:
> 
> When's your next gyn visit Trin? Glad you get to get up soon:hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: She is too. You should see her playing...so sweet. She's taken Mimooshka's place next to my pillow at night

It's next Thursday. Can't wait and dreading it at the same time


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Cute Lily-bean pics of the day. And Tarquin in his "China pajamas"
> 
> :haha: such a cute Kitty! Your son is beautiful too :flower: is Tarquin youngest?Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes, he is. He's 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Thank Crunchie it's Friday!!! (for you working girls, it's all the same to me:shrug:)
> 
> Oh yes big day for Molly's scan:happydance: _*Nub-a-hoo*_!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Slept like a log, woke up bright and early and had cuddles with LO in the big bed and had an in depth conversation about farm animals with her :haha: Our conversations go something like this;
> 
> *Me*: "Which animal did you like best yesterday darling?"
> *Holly*: "daaaaaaa! Bli-bla!"
> 
> :shrug: :saywhat: :awww:
> 
> *Jaynie* doesn't the name Debbie Bliss suggest porn star rather than Knitter?-my
> fave knitting book's by Debbie Bliss, as is the wool I'm using for LO's jumper.
> 
> And *Lunalady* you asked if I was using a pattern for LO's jumper- half and half. I have a great 1960's WOMAN knitting magazine which has fab basics, and then I tailor them according to the wool I'm using and Holly's actual measurements.
> 
> I had meant to ask if you were using Debbie Bliss she does a baby cashmerino and I looked at that yesterday but they had no appropriate colours. She does sound like a porn star! She has a website and she has a free knitting pattern on there so you should check them out, think she changes the patterns... It's for an amalfi wool that's a bit cotton-y! Anyway you or *Lunalady* can help me here - I have a book that I am followin and it will be a while until I can think about other things but in it she teaches stitching, pearling (therefore ribbed patters, stocking, moss stitching), cabling etc etc. Should I chose a pattern book for beginners still? I am determined to carry on and become a prolific knitter! Ha!Click to expand...

The jumper I'm doing for Holly at the moment is with the Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino, it's really nice to knit with:thumbup: I wouldn't worry too much about stuff for beginners since nothing in knitting is COMPLETE rocket science- you can usually figure things out. And a good reference book that covers ALL things is more useful I reckon than just something that's too basic. I always go back to my Debbie Bliss book for stitch ideas and you find that you simply forget things- you can knit a whole cabled jumper then a year later go back to do cabling and think :dohh: how d'ya do that then? :shrug:Well, I can anyway!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

But I haven't been knitting today, I've started my mystery cute project.:happydance: They're so funny what I'm making:haha:

Yeah Trin I understand your dread, and your wish to just see that your bean's got it's arse in gear :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm happy today because dh is coming home early and said I can go running and he'll look after Hollinka:happydance: It will be my first _proper_ sport outdoors for ages, I agree with what you said yesterday *Sarachka* about always being in limbo ttc, and sport gets to become taboo!! But today I can run and bounce as much as I like:holly: 
And tomorrow we're having our favourite day out- to the bike shop that's nextdoor to a Japanese restaurant:munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Trin. It must be awful! I can't imagine the thoughts that run in your head...

Holly! I have only done a couple of rows, casually tidying and pottering on here and thinking about how to improve my life as I know it... 

Hope you are enjoying the project, I forgot what it was/why you couldn't tell us what it was??


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Trin. It must be awful! I can't imagine the thoughts that run in your head...
> 
> Holly! I have only done a couple of rows, casually tidying and pottering on here and thinking about how to improve my life as I know it...
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the project, I forgot what it was/why you couldn't tell us what it was??

I only can't tell you since it's not the kind of thing that 'describes' very well, you'd all think I was :fool: But once they're done I'll post a pic, promise!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

there's an ad at the bottom of the BnB page for taipei International bicycle show, might go:haha:


----------



## Rachael.

Hi all

Just having lunch so i thought i'd better catch up on posts. First day of morning sickness and heightened smell - started heaving when making ham sandwiches this morning (not a pleasant sound) so will have to start making them at night!


----------



## Rachael.

HollyMonkey said:


> But I haven't been knitting today, I've started my mystery cute project.:happydance: They're so funny what I'm making:haha:
> 
> Yeah Trin I understand your dread, and your wish to just see that your bean's got it's arse in gear :growlmad:

Its not willy warmers, is it?


----------



## Rachael.

So glad it's nearly the weekend, my DD's are at their dads this weekend so i've got two lazy mornings to look forward to. Anybody have anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: rachael!

I have plans for tonight apparently but I don't know if I will. I wish I could sleep in, i'm in a routine atm where I wake up early and have to go to bed lest I fall asleep on the couch at no later than 11 and then I am bright eyed and bushy tailed at temping alarm time! 6am! At the weekend it's like 8 ish... But I think the parents in law are out tomorrow night so we might get to chill (we just want to play house :haha:)


----------



## Sarachka

my lovers! sorry i've been so AWOL. I are a naughty turtle.

Work is SO BORING today, really quiet zzzz

How long do we have to wait for MOlly's nub shots?!?!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning everyone :) Did my nails last night so I have extensions on and done them with gel, theres a pic on my facebook in my random album unless you ladies want me to get the link ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> But I haven't been knitting today, I've started my mystery cute project.:happydance: They're so funny what I'm making:haha:
> 
> Yeah Trin I understand your dread, and your wish to just see that your bean's got it's arse in gear :growlmad:
> 
> Its not willy warmers, is it?Click to expand...

No but one of them accidently looks quite phallic! And it's the 'daddy' one too:haha: (There's a mummy, a daddy and a baby one of what I'm making)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> But I haven't been knitting today, I've started my mystery cute project.:happydance: They're so funny what I'm making:haha:
> 
> Yeah Trin I understand your dread, and your wish to just see that your bean's got it's arse in gear :growlmad:
> 
> Its not willy warmers, is it?Click to expand...
> 
> No but one of them accidently looks quite phallic! And it's the 'daddy' one too:haha: (There's a mummy, a daddy and a baby one of what I'm making)Click to expand...

This is sounding more and more pervish by the minute :haha: Perhaps attempting to describe it wouldn't have been as bad as you thought :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:howdy: what's up turts?

molly is 2 hrs behind me so it's only 20 minutes after 7am there. I can't remember what time her appointment is.

post a link ging!


----------



## new mummy2010

*hello everyone Happy Fridays!!i had lots of tv to watch last night & this morning we went to the cinema to watch"Gnomeo & Juliet" in 3d was funny then pizza hut for lunchjust caught up and having a rest before bingo tonight A late good luck to MOlly *





babyhopes2010 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Clare thats crappy why is that sweet?
> 
> Bethany Holly not on my pics she is blank umless i click on it to enlrge then she pops up how very weird!!
> 
> shes back october-it was maternity leave cover but they gave impression she wouldnt be coming back :(
> So IF i get pregnant when ov a few days ago my EDD is 15th NOV(my 24th Birthday:yipee:) and by time i leave ill be 34weeks which would be perfect :flower: As if im that lucky tho :(Click to expand...


Clare that would be great and don't brush the dream under the carpet you may well be a lucky one like our KIt:happydance::thumbup:, you deserve a break from work anyways :hugs:




kit_cat said:


> Hayley...sorry it took me so long but here's my little new born purchase from the weekend. I'll do some pot pics at the weekend :thumbup:


Kit thats super cute :cloud9: i have been a very lucly girl and have been given a brand spankin new mamaspapas cotbed:cloud9:from my friend who had it for her niece but never used it!!!




HollyMonkey said:


> I dream of having a real pig (like Trin :brat::hissy::brat:) but look what dh got me at the agricultural fair instead...a real pretend pig:happydance:

OINK OINK !!!! he does look real in his small picture!! Very sweet though and yay for your run later :thumbup:

Trin Tarquin is super cute bless him posing so proudly in his fancy pj's:hugs:


Hello everyone else like mummyapril,sarachka,jaynie,crunchie,rachael,ginge and anyone else :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well im gonna go to the docs need to collect my prescription the UTI i have is resistant to the antibiotics i had!


----------



## new mummy2010

hi newbiedoobydoo how are you?


----------



## new mummy2010

post a link Ginge of your nails


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> hi newbiedoobydoo how are you?

:) hi there rach! sounds like u are having a really fun day! whenever u and april mention pizza hut it makes me drool a little! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi New Mummy & Newbie and Ginge! 

Ginge post a link but I will spy on facebook later... 

Frantically tidying now as it could be feasibly any minute now. Adam's finishing work soon too so we will be going out and I wanted to at least *start* the decreasing on my hat today :-k :-K

Busy day for you new mummy and :yipee: for the free things..

Sarachka :growlmad: hate boring work and jobs it just DRAGS! Glad that it's friday for you my lover :flower:

Newbiedoobydooooo sad for you that Friday is just beginning as we are all thinking about tea and stuff. 

I am off to do a bit of knitting before Adam gets here :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> post a link Ginge of your nails

yes! nail link pleeease!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I've finished my mystery creations and here they are hanging on the wall of Hollinka's bedroom...It's a family of sock horses made from one of dh's old socks, one of my old socks, and one of Holly's not so old socks but she walked in paint with the other one when I was decorating the bathroom!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi New Mummy & Newbie and Ginge!
> 
> Ginge post a link but I will spy on facebook later...
> 
> Frantically tidying now as it could be feasibly any minute now. Adam's finishing work soon too so we will be going out and I wanted to at least *start* the decreasing on my hat today :-k :-K
> 
> Busy day for you new mummy and :yipee: for the free things..
> 
> Sarachka :growlmad: hate boring work and jobs it just DRAGS! Glad that it's friday for you my lover :flower:
> 
> Newbiedoobydooooo sad for you that Friday is just beginning as we are all thinking about tea and stuff.
> 
> I am off to do a bit of knitting before Adam gets here :haha:

i know! i must say that i am quite jealous as my work day is only 2 hrs in so far. I have my review with my boss in an hour and I'm hoping all goes well. If I am lucky I will find out how much of a raise I get. :happydance: not expecting too much as the economy is still digging out from the recession. 4% increase at the max, but probably somewhere between 2-3% would be my guess. fx'ed croossed! [-o&lt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my Tarquin's pyjamas dress...
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

I have something to share with you all.....

This is from my second pee this morning.....


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1636.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1635.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello newmummy!:hi:Hello newbie!:hi: Hello Ginge!:hi:

Dh is getting later and later for this afternoon run of mine:nope: Bet I have to go in the dark :growlmad:
And I'm hungry now


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You just sprung it on us like that!!! :shock:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That is soooooo cool!! And don't worry about the meds you took, far too early to do any harm:hugs: Yay for you Luna!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I've finished my mystery creations and here they are hanging on the wall of Hollinka's bedroom...It's a family of sock horses made from one of dh's old socks, one of my old socks, and one of Holly's not so old socks but she walked in paint with the other one when I was decorating the bathroom!!

TOO cute. You are so talented! And daddy horse is rather phallic!


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, girls! I'm .... surprised and excited and nervous! I really don't feel pregnant. My boobs hurt, but I've had them hurt worse before AF at times. 

DH is so excited, too, especially because the due date week is around his birthday. :)
He kept asking if the line was dark enough and if I should test again tomorrow morning. I said a line is a line!!

And then I ran off to get the camera and to show you guys and he smiled and rolled his eyes. :haha:

Ok... I'm going to go be in shock for a little bit!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think we can say that "Woosey" is an Official simp-tom now:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I've finished my mystery creations and here they are hanging on the wall of Hollinka's bedroom...It's a family of sock horses made from one of dh's old socks, one of my old socks, and one of Holly's not so old socks but she walked in paint with the other one when I was decorating the bathroom!!

They are super Bethany i want them if i send ya some socks washed :haha:of cause can you make me some pretty please:shrug:



LunaLady said:


> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 



Luna has her BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well I've finished my mystery creations and here they are hanging on the wall of Hollinka's bedroom...It's a family of sock horses made from one of dh's old socks, one of my old socks, and one of Holly's not so old socks but she walked in paint with the other one when I was decorating the bathroom!!
> 
> TOO cute. You are so talented! And daddy horse is rather phallic!Click to expand...

At least it's the daddy horse that's phallic:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gotta rush for my run, dh is home, but congrats again Luna and isn't it a romantic St. Valentine weekend baby if I remember rightly?:hugs:
Catch you later lovelies:kiss:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm grinning like an idiot about your :bfp: Luna, and my DH says congratulations :haha:

I'm off to make some stirfry because I'm starverating!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Luna!!!!


Congrats on a brilliant line for a 2nd wee !!!!!:happydance:

Be prepared to wee on many hpts ....till
It sinks in xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:bfp: :bfp: 

OMG! Congratulations such a romantic conception story :D 

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dust:

Got to run now I think... Be back soon, maybe tomorrow. Congrats Luna :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

preggy little turtle you!! :cry: 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS MY DEAR!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, girls! I'm so happy to have you all to share this with!! :happydance:

Yep, it was the lovely Valentine's weekend in Canada with the copious amounts of EWCM. :haha:

And, I didn't tell you guys because I thought I was nuts, but on Sunday last weekend I had a sudden few pin pricks of pain in my uterus area and thought implantation - but obviously I haven't experienced that before so I thought maybe I was crazy. Anyway!!

I'm in shock! Absolute shock!!


----------



## LunaLady

DH really wants to :sex: to celebrate, is that okay for being a smidge pregnant? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna!!! Omg! Yay!!! (We told you so! :haha:) I am so excited for you!! Aww! I haven't caught up properly becvause I am in the car on my phone on the way to my DD's doctor's appointment. After which is mine, some of the over the pond girls should be awake by the time it's over and I will update via phone how it went and post pics (assuming I have them) when I get home. Have a lovely day turtloids. Again- congratulations Luna my lovely. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yay! congratulations! x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I've finished my mystery creations and here they are hanging on the wall of Hollinka's bedroom...It's a family of sock horses made from one of dh's old socks, one of my old socks, and one of Holly's not so old socks but she walked in paint with the other one when I was decorating the bathroom!!

They're FAB Holly! Clever you...tell me, what gave you the idea?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi New Mummy & Newbie and Ginge!
> 
> Ginge post a link but I will spy on facebook later...
> 
> Frantically tidying now as it could be feasibly any minute now. Adam's finishing work soon too so we will be going out and I wanted to at least *start* the decreasing on my hat today :-k :-K
> 
> Busy day for you new mummy and :yipee: for the free things..
> 
> Sarachka :growlmad: hate boring work and jobs it just DRAGS! Glad that it's friday for you my lover :flower:
> 
> Newbiedoobydooooo sad for you that Friday is just beginning as we are all thinking about tea and stuff.
> 
> I am off to do a bit of knitting before Adam gets here :haha:
> 
> i know! i must say that i am quite jealous as my work day is only 2 hrs in so far. I have my review with my boss in an hour and I'm hoping all goes well. If I am lucky I will find out how much of a raise I get. :happydance: not expecting too much as the economy is still digging out from the recession. 4% increase at the max, but probably somewhere between 2-3% would be my guess. fx'ed croossed! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Oooo, hope you get properly recognised for all that hard work m'love....you most definitely deserve a monster raise!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee: :dance:
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yipee: :dance:

I cannot believe you didn't make a really big deal of your symptoms...I would have!!!!!! You had all the relevant signs but fooled us all by passing them off as part of your illness!!!!!! How could you???? :winkwink:

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS LOVELY PREGGO LUNA:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna!!! Omg! Yay!!! (We told you so! :haha:) I am so excited for you!! Aww! I haven't caught up properly becvause I am in the car on my phone on the way to my DD's doctor's appointment. After which is mine, some of the over the pond girls should be awake by the time it's over and I will update via phone how it went and post pics (assuming I have them) when I get home. Have a lovely day turtloids. Again- congratulations Luna my lovely. :hugs:

Thanks Molly! Have fun at your appointment today!! :)



mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yay! congratulations! xClick to expand...

Thanks, April!!

*Bethany*, I'm sorry I'm slow on the uptake this morning - but your horses are SOOOO cute! I love it!

Did you see the cute crochet hat/boots set I posted last night? You should come up with a pattern for that and tell me how it goes :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Thank you, girls! I'm so happy to have you all to share this with!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm in shock! Absolute shock!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

wow congratulations hun xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, Clare :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi New Mummy & Newbie and Ginge!
> 
> Ginge post a link but I will spy on facebook later...
> 
> Frantically tidying now as it could be feasibly any minute now. Adam's finishing work soon too so we will be going out and I wanted to at least *start* the decreasing on my hat today :-k :-K
> 
> Busy day for you new mummy and :yipee: for the free things..
> 
> Sarachka :growlmad: hate boring work and jobs it just DRAGS! Glad that it's friday for you my lover :flower:
> 
> Newbiedoobydooooo sad for you that Friday is just beginning as we are all thinking about tea and stuff.
> 
> I am off to do a bit of knitting before Adam gets here :haha:
> 
> i know! i must say that i am quite jealous as my work day is only 2 hrs in so far. I have my review with my boss in an hour and I'm hoping all goes well. If I am lucky I will find out how much of a raise I get. :happydance: not expecting too much as the economy is still digging out from the recession. 4% increase at the max, but probably somewhere between 2-3% would be my guess. fx'ed croossed! [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, hope you get properly recognised for all that hard work m'love....you most definitely deserve a monster raise!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

review done! positive remarks all around. increase of 3% which isn't the best but it is better that 0% for sure :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Luna, my dear! What a news!!!

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs: very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Excellent news newbie!! Definitely better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna!!! Omg! Yay!!! (We told you so! :haha:) I am so excited for you!! Aww! I haven't caught up properly becvause I am in the car on my phone on the way to my DD's doctor's appointment. After which is mine, some of the over the pond girls should be awake by the time it's over and I will update via phone how it went and post pics (assuming I have them) when I get home. Have a lovely day turtloids. Again- congratulations Luna my lovely. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Molly! Have fun at your appointment today!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yay! congratulations! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, April!!
> 
> *Bethany*, I'm sorry I'm slow on the uptake this morning - but your horses are SOOOO cute! I love it!
> 
> Did you see the cute crochet hat/boots set I posted last night? You should come up with a pattern for that and tell me how it goes :winkwink:Click to expand...

the hat and booties were so adorable! too cute, and now you're growing a little bubba to fill them! :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Congrats on your raise, Newbie!!!!!! That's fantastic! 3% is awesome!!!!

Thanks, Emandi!!!!! :)


----------



## emandi

Luna, how many dpo are you today? Very nice line indeed. Yay :happydance:!


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna!!! Omg! Yay!!! (We told you so! :haha:) I am so excited for you!! Aww! I haven't caught up properly becvause I am in the car on my phone on the way to my DD's doctor's appointment. After which is mine, some of the over the pond girls should be awake by the time it's over and I will update via phone how it went and post pics (assuming I have them) when I get home. Have a lovely day turtloids. Again- congratulations Luna my lovely. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Molly! Have fun at your appointment today!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yay! congratulations! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, April!!
> 
> *Bethany*, I'm sorry I'm slow on the uptake this morning - but your horses are SOOOO cute! I love it!
> 
> Did you see the cute crochet hat/boots set I posted last night? You should come up with a pattern for that and tell me how it goes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> the hat and booties were so adorable! too cute, and now you're growing a little bubba to fill them! :awww:Click to expand...

I can't even fathom it! I'm in such SHOCK!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Luna, how many dpo are you today? Very nice line indeed. Yay :happydance:!

good question! u must.. :blush: er, i mean would u, kindly fill us in with details from the past 2 weeks? :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Emandi, I am 11 or 12 DPO today, I think.

I had EWCM and positive OPKs on the 12th and 13th of this month. So I think the 14th or the 15th was 1DPO. But, I didn't temp this month (couldn't be bothered and my thermometer is 'pants' :haha: ) so I'm not sure when I had a temp spike.


----------



## LunaLady

As for symptoms... wow, hardly anything. My boobies have been sore for a week. But, only slightly, not super painful or anything. No spotting, no nausea, no cramps, no nothing... I was sick earlier this week, but I didn't sleep more than normal or anything. DH's breakfast smelled REALLY weird yesterday morning, though it's his normal breakfast. I doubt that's a symptom, though. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh
my
GAWD!

congrats Luna!!!!!!!!! That's amazing, wow, a baby conceived on Valentines day, so romantic!!!


----------



## emandi

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna..what will your due date be approximately? :)


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Sarachka!!!

Kit, a DD calc says November 7th. DH's b-day is Halloween, so he's hoping for something early and I think 11.11.11 would be cool. Seems how we were married on 8.8.08. :D


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Sarachka!!!
> 
> Kit, a DD calc says November 7th. DH's b-day is Halloween, so he's hoping for something early and I think 11.11.11 would be cool. Seems how we were married on 8.8.08. :D

Yes it would indeed be cool! Ahhh, congratulations again Luna..I am so happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Sarachka!!!
> 
> Kit, a DD calc says November 7th. DH's b-day is Halloween, so he's hoping for something early and I think 11.11.11 would be cool. Seems how we were married on 8.8.08. :D

I like 11.11.11. My oldest is 01.11.00. Very binary :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Totally random pic of my iguana who just ripped my arm up before his manicure
 



Attached Files:







DSC00135.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Totally random pic of my iguana who just ripped my arm up before his manicure

He no happy? :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Kit!! :kiss:

I am in such shock, you guys. I don't believe it. I peed on the stick with second MU just for kicks and the line started showing up almost instantly as the pee passed across the screen. I sat there a second in shock and then threw open the door and yelled for DH. He came running and, stifling a grin, confirmed for me he also saw two lines. I'll never forget that moment. It was like an out of body experience!


----------



## LunaLady

What a cute iguana, Trin!!! You have so many fun companions!!

ETA: Is his name Iggy???? :haha: :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Totally random pic of my iguana who just ripped my arm up before his manicure
> 
> He no happy? :nope:Click to expand...

He's never happy unless he's basking on his branches. He's only a year old and 60cm long so we're big and scary and to be avoided at all costs. I force my company on him and he tends to object. But when he's 2m long and big and scary I want him to be nice to me


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> What a cute iguana, Trin!!! You have so many fun companions!!
> 
> ETA: Is his name Iggy???? :haha: :awww:

:haha: No his name is NOT Iggy, or Igor, or Lizzy or any other such name. His name is Midori which is Japanese for green/ verdant


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> What a cute iguana, Trin!!! You have so many fun companions!!
> 
> ETA: Is his name Iggy???? :haha: :awww:
> 
> :haha: No his name is NOT Iggy, or Igor, or Lizzy or any other such name. His name is Midori which is Japanese for green/ verdantClick to expand...

Oh, that's lovely! Such a nice name :) :awww:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh
> my
> GAWD!
> 
> congrats Luna!!!!!!!!! That's amazing, wow, a baby conceived on Valentines day, so romantic!!!Click to expand...

Are u still testing over the weekend?


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance:I'm going out tomorrow!:happydance:
:yipee:Did I mention that??!:yipee:
:wohoo:I'm actually leaving the house:wohoo:​


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Trin!!!
What movie are you guys going to see?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Yay, Trin!!!
> What movie are you guys going to see?

The Kings Speech...but right now I'd watch Snakes on a Plane if it got me out of the house :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

:haha: Well, The King's Speech looks infinitely better than Snakes on a Plane, so that's good!!


----------



## Rachael.

LunaLady said:


> I have something to share with you all.....
> 
> This is from my second pee this morning.....
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah!!!!! So happy for you! xxx

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Rachael! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minilezard.gif Hello Midori!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minilezard.gif

*LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:

*Kit* I got the idea when I had to throw away that cute little cream and mauve polka dot sock of Holly, since the other one had dried emulsion paint all over it:shrug: So I found a way of saving it, I'm fond of that sock :fool: Then I just stole an almost holed sock from DH and myself to complete the set:haha:

*Sarachka* are you in fine Friday evening fettle like you were last Friday?:flower: Or still feeling a bit low esteemish? You've been _just a shade quieter_ than I would really like. Hope you're fine and just hiding big simptom secrets from us :hugs:

*Molly?* You done yet?


----------



## TrinityMom

Her first labour story Also very funny

Where is everyone :shrug:

It's raining at last :rain:


----------



## Rachael.

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Rachael! :dance:

Only a couple of weeks behind me! Morning sickness kicked in today :sick:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry for disappearing on you ladies! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=364469870345&set=a.364466120345.347499.825300345&theater Link to my nails :D I got kidnapped by my mum to dye her hair haha!

OMG LUNALADY!!!!!!!!! MAHOOSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! AND AWWWW :cloud9: A VALENTINES BUBBA!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:

Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
I hope it sticks, too!

A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Luna (your name in pink for pink line:happydance:) those booties and hat you posted the link for are sooo lovely, but I'd have to look back to see if they're done with crazy wool or just normal wool with different stitch techniques and colours. The latter I guess. I find it really hard to find vibrant bonbon sweetie colours like that though. The Phildar lambswool here isn't bad but it's not chunky like that set, it's really fine knit:shrug:


----------



## Rachael.

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry for disappearing on you ladies!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=364469870345&set=a.364466120345.347499.825300345&theater Link to my nails :D I got kidnapped by my mum to dye her hair haha!
> 
> OMG LUNALADY!!!!!!!!! MAHOOSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! AND AWWWW :cloud9: A VALENTINES BUBBA!

They look amazing!
I'm rubbish at painting nails! Always have to go round them with a cotton bud drenched in nail varnish remover to smarten them up...never been very artistic unfortunately.


----------



## LunaLady

Rachael. said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rachael! :dance:
> 
> Only a couple of weeks behind me! Morning sickness kicked in today :sick:Click to expand...

Yep! I've decided I'm not going to have morning sickness. No nausea for me, thanks. They can keep that part of pregnancy. I'm not placing that order. Nope. :nope:



HollyMonkey said:


> And *Luna[/B**] (your name in pink for pink line) those booties and hat you posted the link for are sooo lovely, but I'd have to look back to see if they're done with crazy wool or just normal wool with different stitch techniques and colours. The latter I guess. I find it really hard to find vibrant bonbon sweetie colours like that though. The Phildar lambswool here isn't bad but it's not chunky like that set, it's really fine knit*

*

I'm going to attempt something to get that look. The hat looks easy enough, and I'm sure there's some way to jumble a whole bunch of crochet stitches to get the look of the boots. And, likely one would have to use acrylic yarn to get those colors, I'm sure. I do prefer natural fibers, though.
But, the hat looks quite simple. And the boots seem to be a mix of stitches with some puff stitches and maybe just some weaving of yard around rows for decoration. Either way, I'm going to attempt this, for sure!!*


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Ginge! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:
> 
> Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
> I hope it sticks, too!
> 
> A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:Click to expand...

How long ttc?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:
> 
> Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
> I hope it sticks, too!
> 
> A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:Click to expand...

My mom fell pregnant with me the night she lost her virginity! On the pill. How's that for luck! Her very Catholic father didn't talk to her for 4 months


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a great run and bath and read of a new magazine about Literature Nordique in the bath (I love Arto Paasilinna) and am now making, in between BnB, FISH PIE! ARE YOU THERE EMANDI?!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:
> 
> Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
> I hope it sticks, too!
> 
> A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> How long ttc?Click to expand...

Us? This was our second month without using condoms and :sex: during my fertile time. :)



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:
> 
> Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
> I hope it sticks, too!
> 
> A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom fell pregnant with me the night she lost her virginity! On the pill. How's that for luck! Her very Catholic father didn't talk to her for 4 monthsClick to expand...

Wow! That IS some luck. And what good luck :)
When my mom found out I had :sex: in highschool she didn't speak to me for quite a while, too :haha: She said Jesus was really mad.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:
> 
> Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
> I hope it sticks, too!
> 
> A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> How long ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> Us? This was our second month without using condoms and :sex: during my fertile time. :)
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
> I hope it sticks, too!
> 
> A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom fell pregnant with me the night she lost her virginity! On the pill. How's that for luck! Her very Catholic father didn't talk to her for 4 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Wow! That IS some luck. And what good luck :)
> When my mom found out I had :sex: in highschool she didn't speak to me for quite a while, too :haha: She said Jesus was really mad.Click to expand...

Isn't that blasphemy? Saying Jesus was really mad?:fool:
Oh it's a laugh a minute on this thread!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

JAYNIE! I see you! Aren't you out in the big social world making polite conversation when all you want to do is stay at home and knit and perv at nubs and weesticks?:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Her first labour story Also very funny
> 
> Where is everyone :shrug:
> 
> It's raining at last :rain:

i enjoyed reading that! almost felt like i was experiencing it 1st hand.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:
> 
> Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
> I hope it sticks, too!
> 
> A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> How long ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> Us? This was our second month without using condoms and :sex: during my fertile time. :)
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *LUNALADY!* I completely understand your shock, I was trembling when I got mine! But yours will be sticky coz it was conceived romantically at Valentine's so is *not* a brat baby!:hugs: Is this your first ever ever pregnancy then? That's so special:flower: More :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, my first ever pregnancy. That I know of anyway. I was on the pill for many, many years and I've never had a 'scare' since then. :kiss:
> I hope it sticks, too!
> 
> A tid bit to share... the only time my mom has been pregnant is with me, and they got pregnant on their first cycle trying. How crazy is that? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom fell pregnant with me the night she lost her virginity! On the pill. How's that for luck! Her very Catholic father didn't talk to her for 4 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Wow! That IS some luck. And what good luck :)
> When my mom found out I had :sex: in highschool she didn't speak to me for quite a while, too :haha: She said Jesus was really mad.Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that blasphemy? Saying Jesus was really mad?:fool:
> Oh it's a laugh a minute on this thread!:happydance:Click to expand...

Lol, I'm not sure. I could never keep up with all the church stuff. I was Episcopal growing up, so basically a bit more relaxed Catholic. Still all the chanting and incense and candle lighting and stuff, though. I couldn't keep my chanting straight and when to stand, kneel or sit. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Her first labour story Also very funny
> 
> Where is everyone :shrug:
> 
> It's raining at last :rain:

:brat: :brat: :brat: a moustached midwife!!!

Loved that....but it has definitely re-inforced my thoughts about the value of pain relief and plenty of it!! 

Thanks for posting Trin!:hugs:


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sarachka!!!
> 
> Kit, a DD calc says November 7th. DH's b-day is Halloween, so he's hoping for something early and I think 11.11.11 would be cool. Seems how we were married on 8.8.08. :D
> 
> I like 11.11.11. My oldest is 01.11.00. Very binary :haha:Click to expand...

My lo is 1/11 also.....just thought I'd pipe up :)
Luna CONGRATULATIONS :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: holly! 

I didn't go out out I just couldn't be bothered :shrug:

the thread is alive tonight :cloud9: however I agree that sarachka has been absent for too long! I'm tetchy tonight, I got my :witch: so it's official I have the worst body on the thread for being mean.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Her first labour story Also very funny
> 
> Where is everyone :shrug:
> 
> It's raining at last :rain:
> 
> :brat: :brat: :brat: a moustached midwife!!!
> 
> Loved that....but it has definitely re-inforced my thoughts about the value of pain relief and plenty of it!!
> 
> Thanks for posting Trin!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe, I just read it, too. She was very funny :haha:



poas said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sarachka!!!
> 
> Kit, a DD calc says November 7th. DH's b-day is Halloween, so he's hoping for something early and I think 11.11.11 would be cool. Seems how we were married on 8.8.08. :D
> 
> I like 11.11.11. My oldest is 01.11.00. Very binary :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My lo is 1/11 also.....just thought I'd pipe up :)
> Luna CONGRATULATIONS :)Click to expand...

Thank you, Lissy!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Baby is fine and VERY active. Saw the heartbeat, baby is measuring at 13 weeks. They are discussing changing my due date. :-k I have 7 pictures and will post later. :) hope you all had a great day. :flower:


----------



## Rachael.

Mollykins said:


> Baby is fine and VERY active. Saw the heartbeat, baby is measuring at 13 weeks. They are discussing changing my due date. :-k I have 7 pictures and will post later. :) hope you all had a great day. :flower:

Get them pics up quick, glad all is ok :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: holly!
> 
> I didn't go out out I just couldn't be bothered :shrug:
> 
> the thread is alive tonight :cloud9: however I agree that sarachka has been absent for too long! I'm tetchy tonight, I got my :witch: so it's official I have the worst body on the thread for being mean.

Oh no, that is well poopy :nope: and yes your bod is a proper meany :growlmad: Sorry Jaynie :hugs:


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> Baby is fine and VERY active. Saw the heartbeat, baby is measuring at 13 weeks. They are discussing changing my due date. :-k I have 7 pictures and will post later. :) hope you all had a great day. :flower:

Yay!!! You must feel a million times better now you've seen bubba :)
Really happy for you :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Baby is fine and VERY active. Saw the heartbeat, baby is measuring at 13 weeks. They are discussing changing my due date. :-k I have 7 pictures and will post later. :) hope you all had a great day. :flower:

YAYAYAYAYYAYAYYAYA!!! Yay for Good News Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Baby is fine and VERY active. Saw the heartbeat, baby is measuring at 13 weeks. They are discussing changing my due date. :-k I have 7 pictures and will post later. :) hope you all had a great day. :flower:

:dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

Sooo pleased everything is fa-buh-less doll....can't wait to see the pics.....:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: holly!
> 
> I didn't go out out I just couldn't be bothered :shrug:
> 
> the thread is alive tonight :cloud9: however I agree that sarachka has been absent for too long! I'm tetchy tonight, I got my :witch: so it's official I have the worst body on the thread for being mean.

:hugs: Jaynie! I've got my bet placed on the smoking as being the culprit. Glad you're knitting is helping with that! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael.

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: holly!
> 
> I didn't go out out I just couldn't be bothered :shrug:
> 
> the thread is alive tonight :cloud9: however I agree that sarachka has been absent for too long! I'm tetchy tonight, I got my :witch: so it's official I have the worst body on the thread for being mean.

Stupid :witch: It's definitely your turn next month xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was just about to tell you that I REMEMBERED TO BUY CHERRY YOGHURTS TODAY when I thought, "oh dear, I'm sooooo irrelevant at the moment, I must come up with an on theme comment" and an on theme one crossed my mind: I feel really like DA LIBIDO is back BIG TIME. Is it a sign that we should wear a condom if dh and I dtd? I haven't had my "has everything been expelled?" scan yet.8-[ And no opks:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for cherry yoghurts!!!!!!! https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2375/2375624doo771v0nh.gif

And I don't know anything about anything regarding BDing. :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I was just about to tell you that I REMEMBERED TO BUY CHERRY YOGHURTS TODAY when I thought, "oh dear, I'm sooooo irrelevant at the moment, I must come up with an on theme comment" and an on theme one crossed my mind: I feel really like DA LIBIDO is back BIG TIME. Is it a sign that we should wear a condom if dh and I dtd? I haven't had my "has everything been expelled?" scan yet.8-[ And no opks:shrug:

I suppose maybe yes, from an infection point of view if everything hadn't righted itself inside. How strange will that be? Using a condom?? :shrug:


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was just about to tell you that I REMEMBERED TO BUY CHERRY YOGHURTS TODAY when I thought, "oh dear, I'm sooooo irrelevant at the moment, I must come up with an on theme comment" and an on theme one crossed my mind: I feel really like DA LIBIDO is back BIG TIME. Is it a sign that we should wear a condom if dh and I dtd? I haven't had my "has everything been expelled?" scan yet.8-[ And no opks:shrug:
> 
> I suppose maybe yes, from an infection point of view if everything hadn't righted itself inside. How strange will that be? Using a condom?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Less mess!:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was just about to tell you that I REMEMBERED TO BUY CHERRY YOGHURTS TODAY when I thought, "oh dear, I'm sooooo irrelevant at the moment, I must come up with an on theme comment" and an on theme one crossed my mind: I feel really like DA LIBIDO is back BIG TIME. Is it a sign that we should wear a condom if dh and I dtd? I haven't had my "has everything been expelled?" scan yet.8-[ And no opks:shrug:
> 
> I suppose maybe yes, from an infection point of view if everything hadn't righted itself inside. How strange will that be? Using a condom?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Less mess!:winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Too true!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Baby is fine and VERY active. Saw the heartbeat, baby is measuring at 13 weeks. They are discussing changing my due date. :-k I have 7 pictures and will post later. :) hope you all had a great day. :flower:

Aww Molly I'm all welling up with that lovely news:hugs: And that you know we're all on tenterhooks waiting to hear back from you! Thanks for filling us in!:flower: Go celebrate now my lovely! Buy stuff! 

And you know Molly you now have the right to a bébé pressie from me, I'll have a look into the postage laws at the mo from FR to USA and see if there isn't a NON- VIRTUAL something that could wing it's way to you very soon:hugs: 
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly's on!!!!! :happydance:

Give us pics!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

On the edge of my seat waiting for Molly's pics! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was just about to tell you that I REMEMBERED TO BUY CHERRY YOGHURTS TODAY when I thought, "oh dear, I'm sooooo irrelevant at the moment, I must come up with an on theme comment" and an on theme one crossed my mind: I feel really like DA LIBIDO is back BIG TIME. Is it a sign that we should wear a condom if dh and I dtd? I haven't had my "has everything been expelled?" scan yet.8-[ And no opks:shrug:
> 
> I suppose maybe yes, from an infection point of view if everything hadn't righted itself inside. How strange will that be? Using a condom?? :shrug:Click to expand...

*Kit* you have experience of such things, I know you fell pregnant after mc but was it before your next AF? Did the docs tell you not to try before 3 months? (like they did at my 1st mc but that was at 8 weeks with a massive hcg:shrug:) I stopped bleeding a week ago but can only find someone for next week to look after Holly while I go for my check up (since I favoured the Agricultural Fair yesterday:blush:) I kind of think I am MISS INFERTILE OF EUROPE so I shouldn't really do my head in, plus it was a really early mc- at 6 weeks- but the brat had stopped at 4 weeks, so it couldn't have been ENORMOUS what was coming out:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I need to leave in about an hour for my dr appt to remove the stitch from my mole removal last week (which is not cancerous, yay). I hope she'll let me get my bloods done today! I'm going to bring my FRER stick to show her. :)


----------



## Mollykins

I feel awful. I'm not going to be able to post pics until you all are asleep. My OH is over the moon and is taking us all out to a late lunch. :cloud9: you should have seen him melt at the bebe bouncing and waving and thumb sucking during the scan. :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was just about to tell you that I REMEMBERED TO BUY CHERRY YOGHURTS TODAY when I thought, "oh dear, I'm sooooo irrelevant at the moment, I must come up with an on theme comment" and an on theme one crossed my mind: I feel really like DA LIBIDO is back BIG TIME. Is it a sign that we should wear a condom if dh and I dtd? I haven't had my "has everything been expelled?" scan yet.8-[ And no opks:shrug:
> 
> I suppose maybe yes, from an infection point of view if everything hadn't righted itself inside. How strange will that be? Using a condom?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *Kit* you have experience of such things, I know you fell pregnant after mc but was it before your next AF? Did the docs tell you not to try before 3 months? (like they did at my 1st mc but that was at 8 weeks with a massive hcg:shrug:) I stopped bleeding a week ago but can only find someone for next week to look after Holly while I go for my check up (since I favoured the Agricultural Fair yesterday:blush:) I kind of think I am MISS INFERTILE OF EUROPE so I shouldn't really do my head in, plus it was a really early mc- at 6 weeks- but the brat had stopped at 4 weeks, so it couldn't have been ENORMOUS what was coming out:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, I became pregnant straight after mc, before AF. I was told to leave TTC for one cycle but when I asked why, the nurse and doc hadn't got any real scientific reason other than to allow the body to regulate itself and it helps the doc's with dating if you've had at least one AF before becoming pregnant again. 

We did not have any :sex: from when I stopped bleeding until after I had my scan to confirm everything was gone (I would have used a condom if we had) and several negative HPTs, so after careful consideration, me and OH decided to re-commence operation bebe right away.

Yes, I agree, you were very early but best to be sure your bod has sorted itself out before doing the wild thing unprotected?? :shrug: Oh, and don't underestimate your fertility after this...literally a couple of weeks after my bleeding started, I was pregnant again! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I feel awful. I'm not going to be able to post pics until you all are asleep. My OH is over the moon and is taking us all out to a late lunch. :cloud9: you should have seen him melt at the bebe bouncing and waving and thumb sucking during the scan. :awww:

:cry:

Don't feel..*sob*....bad Molly, we'll be...*bawl*..fine to wait :cry: :winkwink:

Have a lovely lunch..you all deserve it! :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh molly really pleased that this is it for you! You can officially chillax. :yipee: thanks for posting! 

Luna and everyone - thanks I haven't took it too bad in terms of ttc since I wasn't expecting anything anyway but it just reminded me about the stress I had this month and my mum might ask me and I will have to tell her what actually happened this month! :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Brilliant bestest news Molly!!! :flower: Hopefully your and Luna's news is the change in momentum we all needed on this thread

Holly, I fell pregnant with my oldest son just after my first mc with no af or scan in between, There shouldn't be a risk of infection if you've stopped bleeding

Sorry the :witch: is here Jaynie :hugs:

I'm off to bed. Got to get some sleep before my big outing tomorrow, We'll be leaving early so I'll catch you in the afternoon. Can't wait to see the pics Molls

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin...enjoy your day tomorrow, but just take things easy :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was just about to tell you that I REMEMBERED TO BUY CHERRY YOGHURTS TODAY when I thought, "oh dear, I'm sooooo irrelevant at the moment, I must come up with an on theme comment" and an on theme one crossed my mind: I feel really like DA LIBIDO is back BIG TIME. Is it a sign that we should wear a condom if dh and I dtd? I haven't had my "has everything been expelled?" scan yet.8-[ And no opks:shrug:
> 
> I suppose maybe yes, from an infection point of view if everything hadn't righted itself inside. How strange will that be? Using a condom?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *Kit* you have experience of such things, I know you fell pregnant after mc but was it before your next AF? Did the docs tell you not to try before 3 months? (like they did at my 1st mc but that was at 8 weeks with a massive hcg:shrug:) I stopped bleeding a week ago but can only find someone for next week to look after Holly while I go for my check up (since I favoured the Agricultural Fair yesterday:blush:) I kind of think I am MISS INFERTILE OF EUROPE so I shouldn't really do my head in, plus it was a really early mc- at 6 weeks- but the brat had stopped at 4 weeks, so it couldn't have been ENORMOUS what was coming out:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I became pregnant straight after mc, before AF. I was told to leave TTC for one cycle but when I asked why, the nurse and doc hadn't got any real scientific reason other than to allow the body to regulate itself and it helps the doc's with dating if you've had at least one AF before becoming pregnant again.
> 
> We did not have any :sex: from when I stopped bleeding until after I had my scan to confirm everything was gone (I would have used a condom if we had) and several negative HPTs, so after careful consideration, me and OH decided to re-commence operation bebe right away.
> 
> Yes, I agree, you were very early but best to be sure your bod has sorted itself out before doing the wild thing unprotected?? :shrug: Oh, and don't underestimate your fertility after this...literally a couple of weeks after my bleeding started, I was pregnant again! :shock:Click to expand...

Merci Kit:hugs: I'll have a scan early next week (so long as my ex is free to look after Holly!:wacko:) and since we have as many condoms in the house as opks...hmmm:-k But no ewcm and no mittelschmiggelwhotsit so I'm not going to panic just yet- I don't think a slight increase in libido after a few weeks not daring to have sex is much to go by:shrug: Anyway, dh is half asleep already, I think I can easily brush off any half hearted advances tonight:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Night, Trin!

I'm off to the doctor's! Hopefully I'll have some news about a blood test when I get back! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Brilliant bestest news Molly!!! :flower: Hopefully your and Luna's news is the change in momentum we all needed on this thread
> 
> Holly, I fell pregnant with my oldest son just after my first mc with no af or scan in between, There shouldn't be a risk of infection if you've stopped bleeding
> 
> Sorry the :witch: is here Jaynie :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to bed. Got to get some sleep before my big outing tomorrow, We'll be leaving early so I'll catch you in the afternoon. Can't wait to see the pics Molls
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Enjoy your outing Trin my love:hugs:

Yes for me bleeding was always the infection worry thing, oh how I waited patiently after the birth of LO to stop bleeding to go swimming!!! I bled for ages too, about 3 weeks, not heavily but enough for me to have to be patient for the swimming pool!!:wacko:

Promise you'll tell us about your day out, if you're not too tired that is!!!:jo:
Gently does it:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry the Bittch got you Jaynie:hugs:

I'm off to bed now girls:kiss:

I love you all masses even if you do distract me from my knitting too much:haha:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

And YAY! for two loverly news articles today, LUNA :bfp: and Molly :baby: 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

Night, Holly!!
Thank you again. I'm so happy to have you girls to share it with. I'd probably have burst by now if it were not for you!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna...hope all goes well at the doc's m'love :hugs:

Holly...night night, love you too even if you do distract us with bollocks :shock: :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Night, Holly!!
> Thank you again. I'm so happy to have you girls to share it with. I'd probably have burst by now if it were not for you!!!!!! :cloud9:

Oh in that case I'm glad too...bursting makes a terrible mess :nope:

:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night girls! 

Trin enjoy your day.

Luna good luck at the doctors my dear.

Bethany I haven't said for at least a few days about how I still think you are marvelous about your mc.


----------



## kit_cat

Night all, I look forward to a catch up tomorrow :hugs:

Molly.....I hope to see pics when I awake :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry girls I have been neglecting u x 

Great news Mollykins xxxxx 

Lots of love 2 u all.... U lovely gorgepot turtles xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

I'm trying to catch up but I'm on my phone and having no joy :/ I will catch up properly in the morning, hope everyone is good though yay for good scan Molly :) all that worrying we did hey :/ lol x


----------



## LunaLady

So I peed for the doctor and their test said negative :(
So they ordered bloods and I will have those results next week.
FRER are pretty accurate, I thought? I am going to test again tomorrow morning.
I'm not really worried or anything, if I'm pregnant then i am, if not them I'm not and we will keep trying.
Not sure what to think!


----------



## newbie_ttc

a line is a line in my book luna! I bet their test is not as sensitive as a FRER. A blood test will detect that little beanie :haha: glad u are not stressing, good girl! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Moll my doll! :hugs: glad the scan went well! going to catch up to see if u posted pics! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Newbie :)
Also, their test was with my like... 5th? or 6th? pee of the day... not sure if that matters, but... :shrug:

It's hampering my good mood just a titch and I don't feel like celebrating as much anymore, but I'm not stressing about it. ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Hello my lovely. Haven't posted yet, just finished catching up. phew! I will post just now though.

Luna- try not worry my love. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna! They did a urine test? In the middle of the day?? Oh pee stick fail. They must be complete dunces. Everyone knows that the earlier you are into your pregnancy, the more important FMU is. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

First set...
 



Attached Files:







12wkus7.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 11









12wkus6.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 9









12wkus5.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 11









12wkus4.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 9









12wkus3.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mollykins

The last two.
 



Attached Files:







12wkus2.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 7









12wkus1.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mollykins

The girls appointment- their doctor says they seem to have bronchitis... no outdoor playing for them. :nope: Should be clearing up in the next 5 days, if not... I need to call in for a prescription. 

And as for me? I developed a sore throat last night that is only getting worse. :( Although I had a GREAT day... I am exhausted. :sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cry: bubba sucking his thumb already! :awww: Hi there Logan :hi: thank you for sharing Molly :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Newbie :)
> Also, their test was with my like... 5th? or 6th? pee of the day... not sure if that matters, but... :shrug:
> 
> It's hampering my good mood just a titch and I don't feel like celebrating as much anymore, but I'm not stressing about it. ;)

i'm pretty sure it matters. you've probably wee'd away all the concentrated hcg by now. I shall celebrate for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

I think it's time for a cuppa hot tea and a nice shower.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> The girls appointment- their doctor says they seem to have bronchitis... no outdoor playing for them. :nope: Should be clearing up in the next 5 days, if not... I need to call in for a prescription.
> 
> And as for me? I developed a sore throat last night that is only getting worse. :( Although I had a GREAT day... I am exhausted. :sleep:

Oh Moll, so sorry u and the girls are under the weather. OH's got his work cut out for him, doesn't he? I hope that sore throat doesn't develop into anything nasty :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh Luna! They did a urine test? In the middle of the day?? Oh pee stick fail. They must be complete dunces. Everyone knows that the earlier you are into your pregnancy, the more important FMU is. :dohh:

Yeah, I was curious why they would trust my 3pm urine at 11 or 12 DPO. Oh, well. Hopefully the blood still comes up okay.

Your pictures are gorgeous!!!!! Little baby looks very healthy!


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Newbie :)
> Also, their test was with my like... 5th? or 6th? pee of the day... not sure if that matters, but... :shrug:
> 
> It's hampering my good mood just a titch and I don't feel like celebrating as much anymore, but I'm not stressing about it. ;)
> 
> i'm pretty sure it matters. you've probably wee'd away all the concentrated hcg by now. I shall celebrate for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::yipee:Click to expand...

Thanks, Newbie! You're a dear :]


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I'm sorry your girls are sick! I hope you stay well!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrugs:

I'm not sure! I think DH and I need to talk it over a bit more. I think I want to know.... :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrug:
> 
> I'm not sure! I think DH and I need to talk it over a bit more. I think I want to know.... :winkwink:Click to expand...

i'm hoping for a boy 1st. have u got a preference, above having a healthy :baby: of course


----------



## LunaLady

I have always thought (since wanting to TTC) that I'd have a boy first. And that's fine with me, I have no preference. :)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The girls appointment- their doctor says they seem to have bronchitis... no outdoor playing for them. :nope: Should be clearing up in the next 5 days, if not... I need to call in for a prescription.
> 
> And as for me? I developed a sore throat last night that is only getting worse. :( Although I had a GREAT day... I am exhausted. :sleep:
> 
> Oh Moll, so sorry u and the girls are under the weather. OH's got his work cut out for him, doesn't he? I hope that sore throat doesn't develop into anything nasty :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes he does, poor soul. He shuffled me off upstairs to shower (with a cough drop) while he was going to clean the dishes and I decided that was something to cry over (as I was obviously the worst SAHM ever!) He hugged me and told me I was ridiculous and that's what he was here for... to be there when I needed him. :cry: Blasted hormones!

How are you tonight Newbie love?


----------



## LunaLady

What a sweet OH you have there, Molly!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> What a sweet OH you have there, Molly!!

Thanks :) I think so too... which is why I sent him off to his dad's to watch a basketball game. :hugs:

How are you doing sweet prego turtle?


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, I'm sure he's very happy to go watch the basketball game! Sports are like a man's stress reliever or something. My husband is that way with hockey :)

I'm doing okay. I'm really wanting to go to bed so I can wake up and POAS!! Lol!
I'm still in shock, too. :)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, I'm sure he's very happy to go watch the basketball game! Sports are like a man's stress reliever or something. My husband is that way with hockey :)
> 
> I'm doing okay. I'm really wanting to go to bed so I can wake up and POAS!! Lol!
> I'm still in shock, too. :)

I remember that feeling well! I was there for a couple weeks. I think it was at the 7+1 scan and I saw the heartbeat that it REALLY sunk in. :awww: I peed on many a stick to try and help convince myself... in fact, I poas and left it in my bathroom (the one connected to my bedroom) so I could look at it every time I went in, in the hopes it would help convince me. :haha: Before you know it you'll be measuring 13 weeks and watching your little jumping bean do gymnastics on the screen for you. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you for the reassurance, Molly ;)
I have been checking my stick all day, hey.
And I think you're right, it won't sink in for me until I can see it. I'm very visual. 

I hope you're having a nice relaxing night and feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Thank you for the reassurance, Molly ;)
> I have been checking my stick all day, hey.
> And I think you're right, it won't sink in for me until I can see it. I'm very visual.
> 
> I hope you're having a nice relaxing night and feeling better :thumbup:

You're welcome. :hugs: I think it also helps to see the bean when you don't really FEEL pregnant... you just feel miserable. :haha:

My OH is on his way home... just in time for the tylenol to be wearing off so I am going for a nice warming shower before bed and hope that helps. :thumbup:

Also, it's going to hit a low of 18* tonight. :cold: 

Sleep well Luna-moon. Enjoy :cloud9: ...when you finally realize that's where you are. :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

A nice warm shower sounds lovely :)

Yeah, super chilly in our neck of the woods!! Supposed to snow again tomorrow, we'll see if that happens :haha:

Thanks again for the warm fuzzies :cloud9:

I'm heading off for bed, now! Sleep well dearling! :)


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and thank you for adding me to the BFP total on the title! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'm on the second :coffee: of the day, having done all the laundry:amartass:
:laundry:

Slept well and had erotic dreams. I was in an amazing huge new glass building on the banks of the Thames with a view of Westminster (the glass was magnifying glass so you saw the architectural details of Westminster really close up, aren't I an architectural genius in my dreams?:fool:) and the building was called *India House* and was an enormous Indian cultural centre, with shops and restaurants and an Indian library- it was amazing! And a 'ceremony room' where I watched a homosexual Indian marriage and when the 2 guys kissed it was very erotic, they were really handsome:blush: And there were loads of dark handsome men around and a general atmosphere of eroticism, and I woke up fancying a bit of :sex: but Holly woke up at the same time so we had baby time instead!! 'Twas a good dream though, better than my dead guinea pigs one.

*Molly* the nub is very difficult to see but I can't see anything girly and possibly boy on one of them unless I'm mistaking a bit of leg for nub. So I'm going with boy, and what a cute one at that :baby: :hugs:

*Jaynie* you're very kind- if I had even the slightest choice in the matter I might be a bit less marvellous about it, but some things are just beyond one's control:shrug: I still have my little sad:sad1: and even angry moments ("stupid thing, why didn't it stick":grr:) which are totally useless but completely natural I guess, but such worse things can happen so I count my blessings.:hugs: And I can go running and eat sugary things and drink wine for a bit more until sticky bean comes :muaha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Luna* I'm sure the doc's use those tests of about 50 or 100iu sensitivity, while FRERs are much higher sensitivity. A poas this morning will reassure you but I wouldn't worry about the doc's late in the day urine test:hugs:


Poooooooey pants grey rain weather here today:growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!!

Molly great pics ! They are so clear and fab !!!

Luna - silly doctors and afternoon wee wees !!!

Bloody cat brought in a mouse last night and the kitten thought it was a lovely game ... Went to the dining room and put the light on and it was grinning at me !!! 

Off to zumba this morning with the mil..... Oh Sara I had a dirty dream about chuck bass again !!! 

Holly what's in the air about dirty dreams ???

Have a great day all xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> Thank you, girls! I'm so happy to have you all to share this with!! :happydance:
> 
> Yep, it was the lovely Valentine's weekend in Canada with the copious amounts of EWCM. :haha:
> 
> And, I didn't tell you guys because I thought I was nuts, but on Sunday last weekend I had a sudden few pin pricks of pain in my uterus area and thought implantation - but obviously I haven't experienced that before so I thought maybe I was crazy. Anyway!!
> 
> I'm in shock! Absolute shock!!

Luna-that is very romantic:cloud9:you will hopefully remember that wk end for ever:happydance: and yay for 11.11.11 that would be memorible:thumbup:



newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi New Mummy & Newbie and Ginge!
> 
> Ginge post a link but I will spy on facebook later...
> 
> Frantically tidying now as it could be feasibly any minute now. Adam's finishing work soon too so we will be going out and I wanted to at least *start* the decreasing on my hat today :-k :-K
> 
> Busy day for you new mummy and :yipee: for the free things..
> 
> Sarachka :growlmad: hate boring work and jobs it just DRAGS! Glad that it's friday for you my lover :flower:
> 
> Newbiedoobydooooo sad for you that Friday is just beginning as we are all thinking about tea and stuff.
> 
> I am off to do a bit of knitting before Adam gets here :haha:
> 
> i know! i must say that i am quite jealous as my work day is only 2 hrs in so far. I have my review with my boss in an hour and I'm hoping all goes well. If I am lucky I will find out how much of a raise I get. :happydance: not expecting too much as the economy is still digging out from the recession. 4% increase at the max, but probably somewhere between 2-3% would be my guess. fx'ed croossed! [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, hope you get properly recognised for all that hard work m'love....you most definitely deserve a monster raise!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> review done! positive remarks all around. increase of 3% which isn't the best but it is better that 0% for sure :happydance:Click to expand...

Newbie-:happydance:yay for your payrise we ain't had one for well over a yr and half now:growlmad:



TrinityMom said:


> Totally random pic of my iguana who just ripped my arm up before his manicure


Trin-showed Reece our Midori he thinks he is ace he asked where does he live? Is he named secreatly after the drink Midori:winkwink:I hope you have a lovely time at the cinema heard many good things about the kings speech:hugs:




TrinityMom said:


> :happydance:I'm going out tomorrow!:happydance:
> :yipee:Did I mention that??!:yipee:
> :wohoo:I'm actually leaving the house:wohoo:​




x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry for disappearing on you ladies!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=364469870345&set=a.364466120345.347499.825300345&theater Link to my nails :D I got kidnapped by my mum to dye her hair haha!
> 
> OMG LUNALADY!!!!!!!!! MAHOOSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! AND AWWWW :cloud9: A VALENTINES BUBBA!


Ginge-i cant see them my link says warning on it and wont show me:shrug: but im sure they look lovely:thumbup:




firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: holly!
> 
> I didn't go out out I just couldn't be bothered :shrug:
> 
> the thread is alive tonight :cloud9: however I agree that sarachka has been absent for too long! I'm tetchy tonight, I got my :witch: so it's official I have the worst body on the thread for being mean.


Jaynie baby-pooey for witch you will get there though :hugs:and your really into your knitting now hey:thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> Baby is fine and VERY active. Saw the heartbeat, baby is measuring at 13 weeks. They are discussing changing my due date. :-k I have 7 pictures and will post later. :) hope you all had a great day. :flower:


Molly- glad you finally feel reassured now you have seen your all dancing somersaulting thumb sucking:baby::thumbup::hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was just about to tell you that I REMEMBERED TO BUY CHERRY YOGHURTS TODAY when I thought, "oh dear, I'm sooooo irrelevant at the moment, I must come up with an on theme comment" and an on theme one crossed my mind: I feel really like DA LIBIDO is back BIG TIME. Is it a sign that we should wear a condom if dh and I dtd? I haven't had my "has everything been expelled?" scan yet.8-[ And no opks:shrug:
> 
> I suppose maybe yes, from an infection point of view if everything hadn't righted itself inside. How strange will that be? Using a condom?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *Kit* you have experience of such things, I know you fell pregnant after mc but was it before your next AF? Did the docs tell you not to try before 3 months? (like they did at my 1st mc but that was at 8 weeks with a massive hcg:shrug:) I stopped bleeding a week ago but can only find someone for next week to look after Holly while I go for my check up (since I favoured the Agricultural Fair yesterday:blush:) I kind of think I am MISS INFERTILE OF EUROPE so I shouldn't really do my head in, plus it was a really early mc- at 6 weeks- but the brat had stopped at 4 weeks, so it couldn't have been ENORMOUS what was coming out:shrug:Click to expand...

Bethany-my mc was around 5 wks and was never even offered a follow up scan which my mum was mortified about but i think it's because like you said its small enough to pass through like normal af would if heavier:shrug:i was never advised to not dtd au natural either and we did as soon as is stopped bleeding:shrug:

Molly- your pics are lovely:hugs:and Bethany says logan:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helloo Cruuunchie:wave:

I think for me it's withdrawal symptoms:haha:

What's Zumba? A kind of dance? Have a lovely day :hugs: bike shop and jap restaurant for me:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello newmummy:wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo look at my wedding ticker, only 2 weeks:happydance:

Hope I don't have same weather as today:growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie-have you been watching the new series of GG?


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Bethany yay for your bikeshop trip we know you love it soooo!!

Rainy cats & doggys here yacky pooey weather today food shopping and film night today for us i currently feel shockingly sick don't know why......

Very kinky dreams going on ladies hehe!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Helloo Cruuunchie:wave:
> 
> I think for me it's withdrawal symptoms:haha:
> 
> What's Zumba? A kind of dance? Have a lovely day :hugs: bike shop and jap restaurant for me:thumbup:

To be honest my dh is not feeling the "love" so maybe I am a little frisky lol !

It's Latin American dancing ! I like to pretend I can dance sexy like 

I have Been new mummy ! Think it was him looking all sexy in the week that did it for me xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Luna...hope all goes well at the doc's m'love :hugs:
> 
> Holly...night night, love you too even if you do distract us with bollocks :shock: :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:


I trust you are refering uniquely to my photographs of bulls and not my general contribution Kit :trouble:

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Helloo Cruuunchie:wave:
> 
> I think for me it's withdrawal symptoms:haha:
> 
> What's Zumba? A kind of dance? Have a lovely day :hugs: bike shop and jap restaurant for me:thumbup:
> 
> To be honest my dh is not feeling the "love" so maybe I am a little frisky lol !
> 
> It's Latin American dancing ! I like to pretend I can dance sexy like
> 
> I have Been new mummy ! Think it was him looking all sexy in the week that did it for me xxxClick to expand...

Yes I've seen zumba on tv, kind of dance I look stupid doing with my skinny hips. I'm more a leapy about dancer, like in Fame:haha: Don't get much occasion to do my Fame style dancing though, except at home alone with Holly to make her laugh:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Bethany yay for your bikeshop trip we know you love it soooo!!
> 
> Rainy cats & doggys here yacky pooey weather today food shopping and film night today for us i currently feel shockingly sick don't know why......
> 
> Very kinky dreams going on ladies hehe!!

It's raining elephants and hippos here https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/meteo-pluie.gif

Hope your sickness goes soon, my sister was sick and drank lemonade:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

That i would love to say bethany in fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Gooooood morning turtletonians :wave:

Oh I'm joining those looking out at the pants weather...grey, raining, cold and only fit for ducks :nope:

I wanted to go a-walking once OH finishes work today...but it's so bleuch outside that I may only venture out to see Shrub. We'll see....

So how is everyone doing this Saturday morning? Great I hope..what have we all got planned then? I've got some work to do over the weekend (boo) and more decorating (yay!) or rather OH will do most of the decorating and I'll titivate :thumbup:

Anyway...must go and catch up/comment my ass off.......:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> That i would love to say bethany in fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok I'll audition for X-factor with my Fame routine, just for you newmummy:haha:

And Crunchie can do her Zumba number


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Newbie :)
> Also, their test was with my like... 5th? or 6th? pee of the day... not sure if that matters, but... :shrug:
> 
> It's hampering my good mood just a titch and I don't feel like celebrating as much anymore, but I'm not stressing about it. ;)

So glad you're not stressing Luna..I agree, doc's pee tests and mid day pee do not maketh a positive early preggo test :nope: even though you most likely are my lovely :thumbup: Stick with the FRER and do another FMU this morning which will hoist you back up to celebratory mode :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Kit:flower: I'm tidying up my studio while dh has gone running, the darned thing just won't stay tidy :grr: Can it not read what I wrote on my new year resolutions list about staying tidy? :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

4/5dpo :hissy: oh and im not testing till the 10th march :(


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhhhhh Molly, your pics are absolutely beautiful :cloud9:

I'm pathetic with nubbing so I can't say that any guess I'd make would have any scientific grounding, and so I can't say for sure why I think maybe *a girl* *takes cover*

So glad that all is well and that this will give you peace of mind for at least....oh, maybe a whole day? :winkwink:

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

It's pretty poopy however that you and the girls are under the weather...hope it's short lived for you all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning !!!!
> 
> Molly great pics ! They are so clear and fab !!!
> 
> Luna - silly doctors and afternoon wee wees !!!
> 
> Bloody cat brought in a mouse last night and the kitten thought it was a lovely game ... Went to the dining room and put the light on and it was grinning at me !!!
> 
> Off to zumba this morning with the mil..... Oh Sara I had a dirty dream about chuck bass again !!!
> 
> Holly what's in the air about dirty dreams ???
> 
> Have a great day all xxxxx

:hi: Crunchie

Pepsi used to bring back little "gifts" for us when she was much younger. One time she came back with a live baby rabbit :shock: :cry:

Enjoy Zumba..I've been meaning to try this for ages but getting a little too chunky now I think :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrugs:
> 
> I'm not sure! I think DH and I need to talk it over a bit more. I think I want to know.... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oooo, I'm very interested to know which side of the fence you come down on :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Holly,

Whoah for the erotic dreams...why Ms Pants, I do believe you made me almost blush! :blush: I'm amazed at the level of detail in your dreams...I either have no memory of dreams or it's very sketchy :shrug: That one I had about trying to convince you of your BFP was the most detailed one I've remembered in a long time! (ooo, that was just before you did get your BFP :shock:)

And yes, I was of course referring to your "scrote" shots when I said you distracted us with bollocks rather than that being a statement of generality :haha: 

I think we have a similar problem as my office never seems to self tidy or clean :shrug: Can't work it out :nope:

Yummo for your Japanese lunch :munch: Can I come?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> 4/5dpo :hissy: oh and im not testing till the 10th march :(

'Tis a long wait indeed. Feels like forever eh? So, you're waiting till 16/17 DPO to test? is that when AF is due?


----------



## kit_cat

TMI alert ladies but the inside of my nose hurts so much and hasn't stopped bleeding for weeks now. Anyone know anything I can do about this? It actually woke me up in the night hurting :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...how are you m'love? I keep meaning to comment on your beautiful knitted creations! You're getting to be a little knitting champ! I hope the novelty doesn't wear off as you seem to really be enjoying it :flower: You lot are baffling me pretty much with all the talk of the types of wool/stitch and stuff....I have more knowledge of rocket science :haha:

What you doing today after your "evasive action" from last night? :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 4/5dpo :hissy: oh and im not testing till the 10th march :(
> 
> 'Tis a long wait indeed. Feels like forever eh? So, you're waiting till 16/17 DPO to test? is that when AF is due?Click to expand...

yeh cos i only got digi tests :(
AF is due 8th :)


----------



## poas

Kit nose bleeds don't sound fun :( Have you spoken to the dr?Or midwife? I guess its where you are producing more blood?
Clare...I AM EXCITED :) I hope this is the one.November babies are cuuuuute!Remember that outfit you got Harri,jeans and a little red tshirt saying about being cute?...NOVEMBER :)
I am rubbish at remembering everyone,so rather than edit 4 or 5 times to correct myself- GOOD MORNING ALL :) I'm feeling VERY chirpy today,I hopoe you all are too :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Kit nose bleeds don't sound fun :( Have you spoken to the dr?Or midwife? I guess its where you are producing more blood?
> Clare...I AM EXCITED :) I hope this is the one.November babies are cuuuuute!Remember that outfit you got Harri,jeans and a little red tshirt saying about being cute?...NOVEMBER :)
> I am rubbish at remembering everyone,so rather than edit 4 or 5 times to correct myself- GOOD MORNING ALL :) I'm feeling VERY chirpy today,I hopoe you all are too :)

yeh lol hes grown up sooo fast.My bday 15th so itll be due on birthday,anyways im not a lucky person so ttc for ages now till nxt bfp.
matenrity cover(altho was told she wouldnt come bac) will end 1st october :cry: so i need to be pregnant now :hissy: lol


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit nose bleeds don't sound fun :( Have you spoken to the dr?Or midwife? I guess its where you are producing more blood?
> Clare...I AM EXCITED :) I hope this is the one.November babies are cuuuuute!Remember that outfit you got Harri,jeans and a little red tshirt saying about being cute?...NOVEMBER :)
> I am rubbish at remembering everyone,so rather than edit 4 or 5 times to correct myself- GOOD MORNING ALL :) I'm feeling VERY chirpy today,I hopoe you all are too :)

Hi Lissy :wave:

No, haven't actually mentioned this to the mw yet as I know it's a common thing in pregnancy but it's bugging me now. And you're right I think, it's to do with increased blood flow and the inside of the nose often bleeds because of that :growlmad: Probably nothing to be done :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

my youngest daughter is on her way home!!!! i havent seen her for a week i cannot wait i have missed her soooo much i am sooo guna kick OH out of bed tonight and have LO in with me hehe :D :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly that lil bubi is sooo cute! Kit im sorry your nose is sore i hope you find some relief soon xx


----------



## addie25

HI ladies,

I saw some of your messages so I thought I would just write back one on here. I am doing ok. I had the surgery done on Tuesday and Wednesday. Tuesday was painful they didn't put me to sleep or give me pain medicine during it and then after I was having contractions all day and night till the wednesdays surgery. On Wednesday I was put to sleep and was ok when I woke up. My husband and I are still very upset but trying to move forward. My doctor suggested I call an IVF doctor to make an appointment because it could take a month to get in. I called and they told me to come in the next day bc he had an opening. I went in and the doctor is great. He said he would be able to use ivf and only select the healthy eggs to put back in me so our child will NOT have have cystic fibrosis or any other disease for that matter. I have to do testing this month and next and then in April get a test done that makes sure my body is ready to get pregnant and in May or June start the IVF injections. I am hopeful but very nervous bc of all the injections. Its like 2wice a day for 2 weeks n you have to go every morning for 10 of those days to make sure everything is going ok. Then they implant the healthy ones and wait and see. He said bc of my age and bc I was already pregnant he sees it working very well and so I am looking 4ward to it but still again nervous bc injections. I have had enough pain to last me a lifetime. The CVS test that procedure Tuesday I cant even tell you how painful that was the nurses had to hold me down. He had to insert things in me and cut me to make sure I was able to expand for the next days surgery without giving me any pain medicine or putting me to sleep. Then Wednesday they gave me drugs that make me shake for an hour it was scary. This was just such a horrible experience and Im afraid of physical pain with IVF (but im sure injections are not 2 bad and they put you to sleep when they get the eggs) and Im afraid of the emotional pain again. I hope to just have twins and be done. This was a horrible experience and just want my baby and not have to experience this again.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I saw some of your messages so I thought I would just write back one on here. I am doing ok. I had the surgery done on Tuesday and Wednesday. Tuesday was painful they didn't put me to sleep or give me pain medicine during it and then after I was having contractions all day and night till the wednesdays surgery. On Wednesday I was put to sleep and was ok when I woke up. My husband and I are still very upset but trying to move forward. My doctor suggested I call an IVF doctor to make an appointment because it could take a month to get in. I called and they told me to come in the next day bc he had an opening. I went in and the doctor is great. He said he would be able to use ivf and only select the healthy eggs to put back in me so our child will NOT have have cystic fibrosis or any other disease for that matter. I have to do testing this month and next and then in April get a test done that makes sure my body is ready to get pregnant and in May or June start the IVF injections. I am hopeful but very nervous bc of all the injections. Its like 2wice a day for 2 weeks n you have to go every morning for 10 of those days to make sure everything is going ok. Then they implant the healthy ones and wait and see. He said bc of my age and bc I was already pregnant he sees it working very well and so I am looking 4ward to it but still again nervous bc injections. I have had enough pain to last me a lifetime. The CVS test that procedure Tuesday I cant even tell you how painful that was the nurses had to hold me down. He had to insert things in me and cut me to make sure I was able to expand for the next days surgery without giving me any pain medicine or putting me to sleep. Then Wednesday they gave me drugs that make me shake for an hour it was scary. This was just such a horrible experience and Im afraid of physical pain with IVF (but im sure injections are not 2 bad and they put you to sleep when they get the eggs) and Im afraid of the emotional pain again. I hope to just have twins and be done. This was a horrible experience and just want my baby and not have to experience this again.

Addie...massive hugs and respect to you for all you've been through and for how strong and brave you are being. Thanks so much for stopping by and letting us know how you are. You have been in all of our thoughts.

I am so sorry for the pain you've suffered, both emotional and physical. I can't even begin to imagine. I am really glad though you have firmly fixed your goals for the future and have started the groundwoek for IVF. It all sounds extremely positive and I look forward to you keeping us up to date on how it all goes.

For now though, take lots of time to mend, both you and OH. I hope there's no question of being at work for a while and you got all that stuff sorted out too.

There's nothing I can say that will help, but as always, if you need to get anything off your chest, or maybe a bit of light relief from your thoughts you know we are here my lovely :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thank you. I have been 2 sad to come on and chat about pregnancy so hopefully I will be back on soon. I am off from work for 2 weeks and I do not care what they think. I will also need some mornings off when I start IVF but again I do not care a child is what I want more than a job so I will do what I have to do.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Thank you. I have been 2 sad to come on and chat about pregnancy so hopefully I will be back on soon. I am off from work for 2 weeks and I do not care what they think. I will also need some mornings off when I start IVF but again I do not care a child is what I want more than a job so I will do what I have to do.

Exactly right addie! Right now, you, your health and OH come first..everything else pales into insignificance, including work :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yup. My job is crazy they do not mess with pregnant people tho so that is good. They just fired my friend bc she asked why she still does not have dental benefits. I will get a doctors note when I get to the point of going in those 10 mornings.I do feel we wont be doing that till june and my students wont be there anyway but I hope HOPE HOPE we can get the green light in April and start injections in May. Again I am very sad but starting to get excited about this. Our families are great and offered to pay for whatever insurance cant so that stress is gone and I can take a few dozen shots in the leg to have a beautiful baby I just have to pump myself up. After all the physical pain I just had its hard to think of more. That test in April is not painless so I am sad about that but hopefully after that I get the green light and we start injections and I can start being very positive.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back from my FAB day out. It was very amusing. We got the times mixed up so we were 2 hours early fro the movie. It was at a HUGE shopping centre which my MS-legs get tired walking in at the best of times and walking is strictly verboden anyway so DH hired me a wheelchair :shock:
I felt like a complete idiot and felt like everyone was staring at me - which in fact they weren't. People tended to look away as tho I was horribly disfigured. ANyway, we did our shopping and collapse in fits of giggles because I was loaded up with all the groceries while DH wheeled me around. He kept threatening loudly to "leave you in a corner and walk away, woman!" which made people dart away with haste :haha:
Then we loaded the groceries into a trolley which I pushed while he pushed me. We were like some weird train :rofl: Great fun
Then we watched the movie which was full of old people who spoke all the way through (a pet hate of mine)
Now I'm exhausticated and ready to watch rugby in an hour :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Newbie :)
> Also, their test was with my like... 5th? or 6th? pee of the day... not sure if that matters, but... :shrug:
> 
> It's hampering my good mood just a titch and I don't feel like celebrating as much anymore, but I'm not stressing about it. ;)
> 
> So glad you're not stressing Luna..I agree, doc's pee tests and mid day pee do not maketh a positive early preggo test :nope: even though you most likely are my lovely :thumbup: Stick with the FRER and do another FMU this morning which will hoist you back up to celebratory mode :happydance::cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit :)



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrugs:
> 
> I'm not sure! I think DH and I need to talk it over a bit more. I think I want to know.... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, I'm very interested to know which side of the fence you come down on :flower:Click to expand...

I think it's going to be finding out - we're just too excited not to, I think. Originally I was going to go all granola and not even get ultrasounds, but I want the NT test (didn't know that existed until Molly mentioned it, heh) and I want to know the sex, so my granola went out the window. :haha:



kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Kit nose bleeds don't sound fun :( Have you spoken to the dr?Or midwife? I guess its where you are producing more blood?
> Clare...I AM EXCITED :) I hope this is the one.November babies are cuuuuute!Remember that outfit you got Harri,jeans and a little red tshirt saying about being cute?...NOVEMBER :)
> I am rubbish at remembering everyone,so rather than edit 4 or 5 times to correct myself- GOOD MORNING ALL :) I'm feeling VERY chirpy today,I hopoe you all are too :)
> 
> Hi Lissy :wave:
> 
> No, haven't actually mentioned this to the mw yet as I know it's a common thing in pregnancy but it's bugging me now. And you're right I think, it's to do with increased blood flow and the inside of the nose often bleeds because of that :growlmad: Probably nothing to be done :shrug:Click to expand...

This time of year I get lots of nose bleeds, too - the drying out of indoor heating does it for me. :shrug:



addie25 said:


> Yup. My job is crazy they do not mess with pregnant people tho so that is good. They just fired my friend bc she asked why she still does not have dental benefits. I will get a doctors note when I get to the point of going in those 10 mornings.I do feel we wont be doing that till june and my students wont be there anyway but I hope HOPE HOPE we can get the green light in April and start injections in May. Again I am very sad but starting to get excited about this. Our families are great and offered to pay for whatever insurance cant so that stress is gone and I can take a few dozen shots in the leg to have a beautiful baby I just have to pump myself up. After all the physical pain I just had its hard to think of more. That test in April is not painless so I am sad about that but hopefully after that I get the green light and we start injections and I can start being very positive.

Addie, I'm so sorry you had to go through such a painful experience, but I can sense such hope from you for this IVF and that makes me happy! That is wonderful they were able to get you in so early and you can start the treatments. Excellent news :hugs:

*Bethany*, what an exciting dream!! I also usually have very vivid dreams that I remember in detail; but I think that one takes the cake!! :thumbup:

*Trin*, your evening sounds like such fun!! What a fantastic OH you have :kiss:
I'm glad you got to have a bit of fun!!


----------



## LunaLady

I am up early, of course. I had to POAS!!

This morning's FRER was a ........ BFP!! :dance:

It's too dark to take a picture, but I will later today. It's a titch darker than yesterday's, but only a titch. :)

DH was VERY excited about it! He said he's convinced now. Two of them couldn't possibly both give false positives, he said. He hugged me and I think almost cried. He's so excited to be a dad!


----------



## TrinityMom

*Molly* - beautiful bebe pics *swoon* :cloud9:

*Luna* - stupid doctors and their stupid mid-afternoon-6th-pee-of-the-day weesticks

*Holly* - :shock: that's quite some dream :haha:

*Addie* - great to see you back. Big love to you and your dh

*Crunchie* - Enjoy Zumba. I do belly dancing. I danced up til 7 months with Toine and I used to teach the beginners class. I have ample belly dancing hips...I would look ******** trying to leap like Holly on Fame :haha:

:hi: everyone else in Turtletonia (love it Kit!)


----------



## TrinityMom

Lily pic of the day
 



Attached Files:







DSC00123.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I am up early, of course. I had to POAS!!
> 
> This morning's FRER was a ........ BFP!! :dance:
> 
> It's too dark to take a picture, but I will later today. It's a titch darker than yesterday's, but only a titch. :)
> 
> DH was VERY excited about it! He said he's convinced now. Two of them couldn't possibly both give false positives, he said. He hugged me and I think almost cried. He's so excited to be a dad!

:thumbup::hugs::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny::friends:


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, Trin! Lily is such a sweet looking little kitty :)
Does she live on your bed?? :awww:
Can she walk at all? I've never seen a twisty kitty.


----------



## LunaLady

I made a ticker! ;)

But, I KNOW I'm not four weeks.... I had :sex: three times this month, ALL during our Valentine's vacation. I'm TWO weeks along, not four. Why does it do that? That's annoying.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I made a ticker! ;)
> 
> But, I KNOW I'm not four weeks.... I had :sex: three times this month, ALL during our Valentine's vacation. I'm TWO weeks along, not four. Why does it do that? That's annoying.

It's calculated from the first day of your lmp so you are 2 weeks from conception but 4 weeks preggo


----------



## LunaLady

That's so silly! But, I'll take it! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Awww, Trin! Lily is such a sweet looking little kitty :)
> Does she live on your bed?? :awww:
> Can she walk at all? I've never seen a twisty kitty.

She lives in my bedroom for now with her brother Buddy. She loves me more than Buddy does so I take more pics of her :haha: She gets around really well. Mostly on 2 legs or she hops like a kangaroo. Buddy has a twisted back leg and hyperextended front legs, but he is faster and stronger than her.
Here is a clip of them playing. Lily is on the left in the beginning. They now play fetch with a paper ball and bring it back to me


----------



## LunaLady

:awww: Awwwwwwwww! They are SOOOO cute!!! My kitty, Priscilla, is on my lap and she watched the whole movie of them with me :)

They get around really well! I love Lily's kangaroo hop! So cute. What lovely kitties! My cats practically live in my bedroom, too (they sleep in there during the day and sleep ON ME at night). I like having a kitty on my bed to cuddle with, too :)


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> :awww: Awwwwwwwww! They are SOOOO cute!!! My kitty, Priscilla, is on my lap and she watched the whole movie of them with me :)
> 
> They get around really well! I love Lily's kangaroo hop! So cute. What lovely kitties! My cats practically live in my bedroom, too (they sleep in there during the day and sleep ON ME at night). I like having a kitty on my bed to cuddle with, too :)

They are the best. When Mimooshka died I was bereft - he used to sleep in my arms. Now Lily sleeps next to my pillow. And Buddy sleeps on my legs as long as I don't look or comment

Holly, don't look. I am having the most un-GD-ish 'meal'. DH made sundaes and brought me a HUGE strawberry sundae. And I'm eating it :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :awww: Awwwwwwwww! They are SOOOO cute!!! My kitty, Priscilla, is on my lap and she watched the whole movie of them with me :)
> 
> They get around really well! I love Lily's kangaroo hop! So cute. What lovely kitties! My cats practically live in my bedroom, too (they sleep in there during the day and sleep ON ME at night). I like having a kitty on my bed to cuddle with, too :)
> 
> They are the best. When Mimooshka died I was bereft - he used to sleep in my arms. Now Lily sleeps next to my pillow. And Buddy sleeps on my legs as long as I don't look or comment
> 
> Holly, don't look. I am having the most un-GD-ish 'meal'. DH made sundaes and brought me a HUGE strawberry sundae. And I'm eating it :blush:Click to expand...

Aww! Kitties are such good bed fellows ;)
My black cat, Elvis, likes to sleep under the covers in the crook of my belly and legs and lick my stomach. :haha: And Priscilla likes to lay in the valley between DH and I. Cozy cats. Though, recently they've taken to liking to lay on my legs. It's not as fun as the under-covers and valley positions. :nope:

Enjoy your sundae!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to watch rugby in the lounge now. Chat later :hi:


----------



## LunaLady

Have fun! I hope your team wins! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, got enough light to take a picture of this morning's test compared to yesterday! :thumbup:

(and a cute shot of 'Cilla)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1638.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1640.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2010

? And she had no symptoms except sore boobs, like me. :haha:[/QUOTE]

How long ttc?

Us? This was our second month without using condoms and :sex: during my fertile time. :)?[/QUOTE]


*wow,im sooo jealous! lol 2nd month! argh it took 24 months to get bfp and still ttc #1.congrats again x*


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Clare!
I'm sorry it's taking you so long to get your sticky bean! :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Clare!
> I'm sorry it's taking you so long to get your sticky bean! :(

its ok hun,its nice to see people NOT having to wait long cos it really sucks :(


----------



## new mummy2010

:winkwink:


HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> That i would love to say bethany in fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I'll audition for X-factor with my Fame routine, just for you newmummy:haha:
> 
> And Crunchie can do her Zumba numberClick to expand...

That i would actually pay to see:haha::winkwink:



addie25 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I saw some of your messages so I thought I would just write back one on here. I am doing ok. I had the surgery done on Tuesday and Wednesday. Tuesday was painful they didn't put me to sleep or give me pain medicine during it and then after I was having contractions all day and night till the wednesdays surgery. On Wednesday I was put to sleep and was ok when I woke up. My husband and I are still very upset but trying to move forward. My doctor suggested I call an IVF doctor to make an appointment because it could take a month to get in. I called and they told me to come in the next day bc he had an opening. I went in and the doctor is great. He said he would be able to use ivf and only select the healthy eggs to put back in me so our child will NOT have have cystic fibrosis or any other disease for that matter. I have to do testing this month and next and then in April get a test done that makes sure my body is ready to get pregnant and in May or June start the IVF injections. I am hopeful but very nervous bc of all the injections. Its like 2wice a day for 2 weeks n you have to go every morning for 10 of those days to make sure everything is going ok. Then they implant the healthy ones and wait and see. He said bc of my age and bc I was already pregnant he sees it working very well and so I am looking 4ward to it but still again nervous bc injections. I have had enough pain to last me a lifetime. The CVS test that procedure Tuesday I cant even tell you how painful that was the nurses had to hold me down. He had to insert things in me and cut me to make sure I was able to expand for the next days surgery without giving me any pain medicine or putting me to sleep. Then Wednesday they gave me drugs that make me shake for an hour it was scary. This was just such a horrible experience and Im afraid of physical pain with IVF (but im sure injections are not 2 bad and they put you to sleep when they get the eggs) and Im afraid of the emotional pain again. I hope to just have twins and be done. This was a horrible experience and just want my baby and not have to experience this again.




addie25 said:


> Thank you. I have been 2 sad to come on and chat about pregnancy so hopefully I will be back on soon. I am off from work for 2 weeks and I do not care what they think. I will also need some mornings off when I start IVF but again I do not care a child is what I want more than a job so I will do what I have to do.

Addie you are so brave and i truelly believe that your ivf journey will bring your dreams alive as Kit says we are thinking of you and send our hugs and love im sorry you have had these painful things done lovely and you must make sure you take as much time off as you need:hugs:also on a brighter note thats lovely of your families offering to help out that's one less stress on you and OH also a hug to him:hugs:



LunaLady said:


> I am up early, of course. I had to POAS!!
> 
> This morning's FRER was a ........ BFP!! :dance:
> 
> It's too dark to take a picture, but I will later today. It's a titch darker than yesterday's, but only a titch. :)
> 
> DH was VERY excited about it! He said he's convinced now. Two of them couldn't possibly both give false positives, he said. He hugged me and I think almost cried. He's so excited to be a dad!

Aw Luna sooooo sweet of DH you will make great mom & dad:thumbup:so happy you have your BFP:happydance:

Sarachka -where are you again you is neglecting us mere turts :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I saw some of your messages so I thought I would just write back one on here. I am doing ok. I had the surgery done on Tuesday and Wednesday. Tuesday was painful they didn't put me to sleep or give me pain medicine during it and then after I was having contractions all day and night till the wednesdays surgery. On Wednesday I was put to sleep and was ok when I woke up. My husband and I are still very upset but trying to move forward. My doctor suggested I call an IVF doctor to make an appointment because it could take a month to get in. I called and they told me to come in the next day bc he had an opening. I went in and the doctor is great. He said he would be able to use ivf and only select the healthy eggs to put back in me so our child will NOT have have cystic fibrosis or any other disease for that matter. I have to do testing this month and next and then in April get a test done that makes sure my body is ready to get pregnant and in May or June start the IVF injections. I am hopeful but very nervous bc of all the injections. Its like 2wice a day for 2 weeks n you have to go every morning for 10 of those days to make sure everything is going ok. Then they implant the healthy ones and wait and see. He said bc of my age and bc I was already pregnant he sees it working very well and so I am looking 4ward to it but still again nervous bc injections. I have had enough pain to last me a lifetime. The CVS test that procedure Tuesday I cant even tell you how painful that was the nurses had to hold me down. He had to insert things in me and cut me to make sure I was able to expand for the next days surgery without giving me any pain medicine or putting me to sleep. Then Wednesday they gave me drugs that make me shake for an hour it was scary. This was just such a horrible experience and Im afraid of physical pain with IVF (but im sure injections are not 2 bad and they put you to sleep when they get the eggs) and Im afraid of the emotional pain again. I hope to just have twins and be done. This was a horrible experience and just want my baby and not have to experience this again.




addie25 said:


> Thank you. I have been 2 sad to come on and chat about pregnancy so hopefully I will be back on soon. I am off from work for 2 weeks and I do not care what they think. I will also need some mornings off when I start IVF but again I do not care a child is what I want more than a job so I will do what I have to do.




addie25 said:


> Yup. My job is crazy they do not mess with pregnant people tho so that is good. They just fired my friend bc she asked why she still does not have dental benefits. I will get a doctors note when I get to the point of going in those 10 mornings.I do feel we wont be doing that till june and my students wont be there anyway but I hope HOPE HOPE we can get the green light in April and start injections in May. Again I am very sad but starting to get excited about this. Our families are great and offered to pay for whatever insurance cant so that stress is gone and I can take a few dozen shots in the leg to have a beautiful baby I just have to pump myself up. After all the physical pain I just had its hard to think of more. That test in April is not painless so I am sad about that but hopefully after that I get the green light and we start injections and I can start being very positive.

*Addie, you are so strong! It sounds like an awful experience, but you're out the other side of it now, with a plan for the future  Please stick around, I know it's hard to be on the board some times, but come June I'm sure I still won't be pregnant so you won't be the only one *




new mummy2010 said:


> :winkwink:
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> That i would love to say bethany in fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I'll audition for X-factor with my Fame routine, just for you newmummy:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hollichka yes I'd also love to see you in lycra and leg warmers doing your fame number!*
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka -where are you again you is neglecting us mere turts :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm here! Sorry about the absence, been having a pity party all by myself *Click to expand...


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara- no pity partying on your own no no no!! whats up chicken ?


----------



## Sarachka

just feel really crappy that my 5th month trying has failed. WHAT is wrong?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> just feel really crappy that my 5th month trying has failed. WHAT is wrong?!

Nothings wrong,mother nature just sucks look what she dished out to me 2yrs ttc and one MC :hissy:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara-pretend your not trying thats what i did and both times bfp!!

thats my theroy anyhow no opk's no ss just lots of nasty time!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> just feel really crappy that my 5th month trying has failed. WHAT is wrong?!

Did AF arrive early? I see you are 10DPO today or is your ticker wrong?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my youngest daughter is on her way home!!!! i havent seen her for a week i cannot wait i have missed her soooo much i am sooo guna kick OH out of bed tonight and have LO in with me hehe :D :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:yipee:

Ahh, enjoy being re-united :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back from my FAB day out. It was very amusing. We got the times mixed up so we were 2 hours early fro the movie. It was at a HUGE shopping centre which my MS-legs get tired walking in at the best of times and walking is strictly verboden anyway so DH hired me a wheelchair :shock:
> I felt like a complete idiot and felt like everyone was staring at me - which in fact they weren't. People tended to look away as tho I was horribly disfigured. ANyway, we did our shopping and collapse in fits of giggles because I was loaded up with all the groceries while DH wheeled me around. He kept threatening loudly to "leave you in a corner and walk away, woman!" which made people dart away with haste :haha:
> Then we loaded the groceries into a trolley which I pushed while he pushed me. We were like some weird train :rofl: Great fun
> Then we watched the movie which was full of old people who spoke all the way through (a pet hate of mine)
> Now I'm exhausticated and ready to watch rugby in an hour :cloud9:

:haha: Sounds like a great day Trin :thumbup: Glad you enjoyed..but did you enjoy the movie despite the chatterboxes? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm back from my FAB day out. It was very amusing. We got the times mixed up so we were 2 hours early fro the movie. It was at a HUGE shopping centre which my MS-legs get tired walking in at the best of times and walking is strictly verboden anyway so DH hired me a wheelchair :shock:
> I felt like a complete idiot and felt like everyone was staring at me - which in fact they weren't. People tended to look away as tho I was horribly disfigured. ANyway, we did our shopping and collapse in fits of giggles because I was loaded up with all the groceries while DH wheeled me around. He kept threatening loudly to "leave you in a corner and walk away, woman!" which made people dart away with haste :haha:
> Then we loaded the groceries into a trolley which I pushed while he pushed me. We were like some weird train :rofl: Great fun
> Then we watched the movie which was full of old people who spoke all the way through (a pet hate of mine)
> Now I'm exhausticated and ready to watch rugby in an hour :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: Sounds like a great day Trin :thumbup: Glad you enjoyed..but did you enjoy the movie despite the chatterboxes? :shrug:Click to expand...

Loved the movie :thumbup: I love Colin Firth


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Have fun! I hope your team wins! :D

:yipee:We won!:yipee: We won!:yipee: Second time in 2 games :thumbup:
And John Smit came on to play :thumbup:

Loving those hpt's (and the pensive cat) :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies ....:flower:

Zumba was gooooood ! Trin I love the belly dancing bit in the class.... my big boobs and big hips come in usefull but I think I may need to invest in a sports bra as my bubuzelas have ready to take over the world....

holly - we could become a dance troooopppp???

I have spent the day with the inlaws........so I am looking forward to the rugby and then some nom nom dinner 

Sara, I know the waiting for TTC bloody sucks, do keep the faith :hugs: it will happen.......

oh luna that looks darker to me :thumbup:

I am deffo starting to feel chubby...... me no likey !!!!! 

I have my 1000 post coming up and I am worried I wont do such a lovely one as your creative turtles manage xxx


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> just feel really crappy that my 5th month trying has failed. WHAT is wrong?!
> 
> Did AF arrive early? I see you are 10DPO today or is your ticker wrong?Click to expand...

No she's not here yet but I'm 10 or 11 DPO and a big fat shitty no this morning :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

For you Sarachka :friends:
 



Attached Files:







funny-pictures-emo-emu.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Jaynie...how are you m'love? I keep meaning to comment on your beautiful knitted creations! You're getting to be a little knitting champ! I hope the novelty doesn't wear off as you seem to really be enjoying it :flower: You lot are baffling me pretty much with all the talk of the types of wool/stitch and stuff....I have more knowledge of rocket science :haha:
> 
> What you doing today after your "evasive action" from last night? :winkwink:

I do love it. I just took my creations to my sister and Erin, nan and mum and they all want home knits! So that keeps me motivated :) 

I have been active today seeing family and bow taking my knitting to see some other friends as they will no doubt get the computer out and I will be trapped! Have you had a lovely day dear kittykat? I do hope so. I'm just catching up...

Molly beautiful scan shots like holly, on one, I think boy if what I see is the nub... I would like to go back when I have my computer near me... Had to say that now as it could take forever to catch up! Sorry your girls are sick alas it's treatable and they should be fine in a day or two with antibiotics!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> just feel really crappy that my 5th month trying has failed. WHAT is wrong?!
> 
> Did AF arrive early? I see you are 10DPO today or is your ticker wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> No she's not here yet but I'm 10 or 11 DPO and a big fat shitty no this morning :cry:Click to expand...

i am so sorry ! thats really is so unfair :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> just feel really crappy that my 5th month trying has failed. WHAT is wrong?!
> 
> Did AF arrive early? I see you are 10DPO today or is your ticker wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> No she's not here yet but I'm 10 or 11 DPO and a big fat shitty no this morning :cry:Click to expand...

It ain't over till I've sung right!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Crunchster.

I can't find Molly's scan pics!!!! What page are they on?!?!!?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> just feel really crappy that my 5th month trying has failed. WHAT is wrong?!
> 
> Did AF arrive early? I see you are 10DPO today or is your ticker wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> No she's not here yet but I'm 10 or 11 DPO and a big fat shitty no this morning :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It ain't over till I've sung right!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

SERIOUSLY  though, it's over. I have exactly the same symptoms that I had the last two cycles on the exact same days. I am crampy and I know for a fact that she's just around the corner [cervix] I am very cross with Mother Nature!


----------



## Crunchie

so my 1000th post goes to all the lovely turtles ....

I want to thank you all for all the support u have given me in the last few months :hugs: not quite sure what I would have done without u all

Hopefully one day we will all get the chance to meet and have a natter like these other lady turtles 

until then my friends.....lets toast to all our journeys :wine:
 



Attached Files:







turtles.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrugs:
> 
> I'm not sure! I think DH and I need to talk it over a bit more. I think I want to know.... :winkwink:Click to expand...

*and so do we!* That's the deciding factor, remember?! Kthanks!


----------



## Mollykins

That was a lovely 1k post Crunchie! :hugs: 

Trin- Sounds like a fabulous day to me and lovely video, thanks for posting. (My OH now wants a twisty roo- kitty.)

Addie- Such a strong and brave woman you are :hugs2: I am glad your ivf doc is so optimistic. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

sarachka- pages 1973 and 1974 for pics. :)


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> sarachka- pages 1973 and 1974 for pics. :)

I wuv your bebe!!! I see a willy for sure.
*I can't wait for you to find out in a few weeks!!*


----------



## Crunchie

hey mollymoo....dont u need to adjust your ticker???


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrugs:
> 
> I'm not sure! I think DH and I need to talk it over a bit more. I think I want to know.... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> *and so do we!* That's the deciding factor, remember?! Kthanks!Click to expand...

That's why it is so good that I am just as curious as all of you!! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrugs:
> 
> I'm not sure! I think DH and I need to talk it over a bit more. I think I want to know.... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> *and so do we!* That's the deciding factor, remember?! Kthanks!Click to expand...
> 
> That's why it is so good that I am just as curious as all of you!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I love that you have a ticker :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Luna, are u team yellow? I can't remember if you've told us already :shrugs:
> 
> I'm not sure! I think DH and I need to talk it over a bit more. I think I want to know.... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> *and so do we!* That's the deciding factor, remember?! Kthanks!Click to expand...
> 
> That's why it is so good that I am just as curious as all of you!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I love that you have a ticker :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks, Trin! I wasn't sure if I should put one yet or not, but I was too excited


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> just feel really crappy that my 5th month trying has failed. WHAT is wrong?!
> 
> Did AF arrive early? I see you are 10DPO today or is your ticker wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> No she's not here yet but I'm 10 or 11 DPO and a big fat shitty no this morning :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It ain't over till I've sung right!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> SERIOUSLY  though, it's over. I have exactly the same symptoms that I had the last two cycles on the exact same days. I am crampy and I know for a fact that she's just around the corner [cervix] I am very cross with Mother Nature!Click to expand...

Ok, ok..I'll shall stop darkening your door with optimism and if you're right, I'm pretty cross with mother nature too :growlmad: Didn't she know you had my 3,000th post dedication?? :shrug:

Really though..sorry if this isn't your cycle :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> hey mollymoo....dont u need to adjust your ticker???

I have my 12 week ob appointment on Monday at 1530 and I'm suppose to discuss it then. The sonographer warned me that every doctor has their own views on the due date and changing it; some are steadfast in going by the lmp. :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey mollymoo....dont u need to adjust your ticker???
> 
> I have my 12 week ob appointment on Monday at 1530 and I'm suppose to discuss it then. The sonographer warned me that every doctor has their own views on the due date and changing it; some are steadfast in going by the lmp. :shrug:Click to expand...

hmmmmmmmmmmm :wacko:

I know what you mean....even though I tell them I have long cycles all my documents have me a week in front ????


----------



## Mollykins

I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??" 

Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey mollymoo....dont u need to adjust your ticker???
> 
> I have my 12 week ob appointment on Monday at 1530 and I'm suppose to discuss it then. The sonographer warned me that every doctor has their own views on the due date and changing it; some are steadfast in going by the lmp. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmm :wacko:
> 
> I know what you mean....even though I tell them I have long cycles all my documents have me a week in front ????Click to expand...

Curiouser and curiouser... :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey mollymoo....dont u need to adjust your ticker???
> 
> I have my 12 week ob appointment on Monday at 1530 and I'm suppose to discuss it then. The sonographer warned me that every doctor has their own views on the due date and changing it; some are steadfast in going by the lmp. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmm :wacko:
> 
> I know what you mean....even though I tell them I have long cycles all my documents have me a week in front ????Click to expand...

Interestingly, because I hadn't had a period since mc, they couldn't use LMP date so I told them when I think I ovulated and then everything else has been calculated entirely from scans :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??"
> 
> Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?

:growlmad: She mean or she jealous...or BOTH! I'll kick her scrawny butt right outta town for you! :trouble: :grr:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??"
> 
> Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?
> 
> :growlmad: She mean or she jealous...or BOTH! I'll kick her scrawny butt right outta town for you! :trouble: :grr:Click to expand...

I agree :growlmad: inlaws are a complicated bunch


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??"
> 
> Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?
> 
> :growlmad: She mean or she jealous...or BOTH! I'll kick her scrawny butt right outta town for you! :trouble: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree :growlmad: inlaws are a complicated bunchClick to expand...

Thanks girls... now I don't feel so entirely crazy. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie...that was a lovely and thoughtful 1K post for all of the Turtletonians...thank you m'love :kiss::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Is it just me, or is a 37 year old man whose profile pic on Facebook is Miley Cyrus, and who has 4 (FOUR) albums of Miley picture more than a bit creepy and obsessed??


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??"
> 
> Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?
> 
> :growlmad: She mean or she jealous...or BOTH! I'll kick her scrawny butt right outta town for you! :trouble: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree :growlmad: inlaws are a complicated bunchClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls... now I don't feel so entirely crazy. :hugs:Click to expand...

she is being a meany !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??"
> 
> Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?
> 
> :growlmad: She mean or she jealous...or BOTH! I'll kick her scrawny butt right outta town for you! :trouble: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree :growlmad: inlaws are a complicated bunchClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls... now I don't feel so entirely crazy. :hugs:Click to expand...

Only as crazy as the rest of us :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Is it just me, or is a 37 year old man whose profile pic on Facebook is Miley Cyrus, and who has 4 (FOUR) albums of Miley picture more than a bit creepy and obsessed??

Hmmm, questionable certainly my dear Trin...who's the die hard fan?


----------



## Rachael.

Mollykins said:


> I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??"
> 
> Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?

Biatch! :grr: I wouldn't even give her the time of day.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??"
> 
> Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?
> 
> :growlmad: She mean or she jealous...or BOTH! I'll kick her scrawny butt right outta town for you! :trouble: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree :growlmad: inlaws are a complicated bunchClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls... now I don't feel so entirely crazy. :hugs:Click to expand...

She was entirely out of line and rude, in my opinion! I would have been seriously hurt if it were me. :nope:
She needs a good kickin' :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or is a 37 year old man whose profile pic on Facebook is Miley Cyrus, and who has 4 (FOUR) albums of Miley picture more than a bit creepy and obsessed??
> 
> Hmmm, questionable certainly my dear Trin...who's the die hard fan?Click to expand...

A 'friend' on FB. Not sure where we're friends from...I think it's one of those I-know-someone-who-knows-someone-who-knows-you sort of friends. Anyway, there's a Miley Cyrus movie on tv tonight and he unfriended me because I made a disparaging remark :shrug: How will i cope with the rejection?? :haha: I just think it's a bit odd


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello all!:flasher:

I've had a great day, we went to the bike shop and stopped on the way to get some plastic rabbit proof boxes to put my wool in since Bambi and Blossom just destroy the cardboard ones in the studio:bunny: Then yummo Japanese food (we waited for you* Kit* but then had to go ahead and order, no sign of you:shrug:) Then bike shop:happydance: Got some VERY SWISH shoes for my road bike, *Crunchie* your dh may want to admire them when I post pic:haha:
Then we went home and dh granted me a mountain bike ride while he looked after LO, so I had 2hrs in the mud and hail (good job I had my cycle helmet on, there were big icy marbles plopping out the sky:shock:) and gave myself a super ride up into the heights of the forest with some gorgeous views and effects of cloudy sky:cloud9: 
Then dinner/bath/bed LO and bath for myself and now BnB time :book: My kind of day:dance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or is a 37 year old man whose profile pic on Facebook is Miley Cyrus, and who has 4 (FOUR) albums of Miley picture more than a bit creepy and obsessed??
> 
> Hmmm, questionable certainly my dear Trin...who's the die hard fan?Click to expand...
> 
> A 'friend' on FB. Not sure where we're friends from...I think it's one of those I-know-someone-who-knows-someone-who-knows-you sort of friends. Anyway, there's a Miley Cyrus movie on tv tonight and he unfriended me because I made a disparaging remark :shrug: How will i cope with the rejection?? :haha: I just think it's a bit oddClick to expand...

Oh now that's just taking things too far..unfriending you for that? He is one sad man I think and you're better off not having the weirdo as your virtual friend!


----------



## mummyApril

OH is sooo in the dog house!
:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly..sounds like a fa-buh-less day (although big icy plops coming out of the sky :nope:, maybe not for me)

What yummo Japanese food did you have? (without me :cry:)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:

Uh-oh...what's happening?


----------



## TrinityMom

I think Sarachka missed her Emu...and I picked it our 'specially :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello all!:flasher:
> 
> I've had a great day, we went to the bike shop and stopped on the way to get some plastic rabbit proof boxes to put my wool in since Bambi and Blossom just destroy the cardboard ones in the studio:bunny: Then yummo Japanese food (we waited for you* Kit* but then had to go ahead and order, no sign of you:shrug:) Then bike shop:happydance: Got some VERY SWISH shoes for my road bike, *Crunchie* your dh may want to admire them when I post pic:haha:
> Then we went home and dh granted me a mountain bike ride while he looked after LO, so I had 2hrs in the mud and hail (good job I had my cycle helmet on, there were big icy marbles plopping out the sky:shock:) and gave myself a super ride up into the heights of the forest with some gorgeous views and effects of cloudy sky:cloud9:
> Then dinner/bath/bed LO and bath for myself and now BnB time :book: My kind of day:dance:

ohhhhhhhh I have told Oh bike porn is on its way.........


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Addie* thanks so much for filling us in:hugs: What a terrible experience for you, but it was lovely to hear you and your family being so positive about the next stage- it will come round so quickly. I thought of you on my bike ride today, I'd just come to the top of a really steep slippery climb and at the top of the hill I looked behind me to see what the world looked like from where I was and it was AMAZING! The sky was black and purple and stormy, but the tops of the trees were all glowing yellow, and when I looked in front of me I saw why- the sun had burst through the storm and was suddenly lighting up the whole world in front of me. Behind- the black purple sky, in front- the most dazzling sunlight bouncing off the puddles and blinding me, and being one for corny nature metaphors I thought that "the day Addie sees the black clouds behind her and the sun shining in front of her will be a good day":thumbup: 
:hug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a little vent... my OH's sister and I are not the best of friends but I told my OH that he should probably text her a pic of the bebe and she responded with, "It has a HUGE cranium. Seriously, how many cm is that??"
> 
> Am I wrong to have felt as though the she poked the bear? :growlmad: I mean, realistically, she's right- the cranium is big in proportion to the rest of the body but... what the hell woman?
> 
> :growlmad: She mean or she jealous...or BOTH! I'll kick her scrawny butt right outta town for you! :trouble: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree :growlmad: inlaws are a complicated bunchClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls... now I don't feel so entirely crazy. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She was entirely out of line and rude, in my opinion! I would have been seriously hurt if it were me. :nope:
> She needs a good kickin' :growlmad:Click to expand...

I normally don't unless I absolutely have too. The last time I saw her was in Sept. :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, I read your posts and I feel like the slobbyest slob ever! In our gorgeous sunshine, even without the bed rest, you would NEVER catch me on a muddy mountain bike trail, with or without the bike, never mind in hail and sleet and snow and ...what's the other one :haha:
Very impressive :thumbup::bike:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...

he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(


----------



## Rachael.

TrinityMom said:


> Holly, I read your posts and I feel like the slobbyest slob ever! In our gorgeous sunshine, even without the bed rest, you would NEVER catch me on a muddy mountain bike trail, with or without the bike, never mind in hail and sleet and snow and ...what's the other one :haha:
> Very impressive :thumbup::bike:

I'm with you there Trin, i don't even own a bike...use the OH if i go with the kids but never attempt any hills!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...

Sorry sweetie :hugs: It's the 2 brains thing with men - there just isn't enough blood for 2 brains to function properly. Tell him he has to make it up to you by rubbing your feet or something else nice


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Warning!* This message may contain pornographic material.

My new SIDI bike shoes:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







035.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...

My OH does stuff like that ALL.THE.TIME Like yesterday he rang to ask if I could cook dinner, and he'll see me at home soon. "Soon" was three hours later :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April. :( I sorry he was being so inconsiderate... I hate when that happens. :nope: Perhaps you can explain to him why you are angry? That you were really just worried for him? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...

Oh, I HATE that! My DH has gotten a lot better, but he used to be that way and not call when something came up or his plans changed. It is really annoying because while I was worrying, he'd get home and brush it off as nothing!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Warning!* This message may contain pornographic material.
> 
> My new SIDI bike shoes:happydance:

Impressive :thumbup: Tho I must say that I prefer your Christmas boots :haha: (you know, the ones you got instead of a fly net :rofl:)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...
> 
> My OH does stuff like that ALL.THE.TIME Like yesterday he rang to ask if I could cook dinner, and he'll see me at home soon. "Soon" was three hours later :sulk:Click to expand...

hes never done it before or if hes going to be late hell ring which is why i worried so much :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I HATE that! My DH has gotten a lot better, but he used to be that way and not call when something came up or his plans changed. It is really annoying because while I was worrying, he'd get home and brush it off as nothing!Click to expand...

he knows hes in the wrong hasnt stopped saying sorry and iv got some pretty roses but still :sulk: worse feeling ever isnt it? x


----------



## Sarachka

*TRIN sorry I forgot to thank y ou for the Emu post, I love it! Emus were my favourite animal when I was about 7 and had phases of having 'favourite' animals*

Jesus Christ on Holly's bike!!! I am very pre-menstrual. I am tearing up at a JUSTIN BEIBER video!!!!!! :cry: The only reason I left it on was to laugh at it! I hate that pipsqueak.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...

TSK TSK! Thoughtless man! Definitely has some crawling to do I think!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:
 

> Oh April. :( I sorry he was being so inconsiderate... I hate when that happens. :nope: Perhaps you can explain to him why you are angry? That you were really just worried for him? :hugs:

i told him already i just cant shift feeling angry at the moment :( (il take that as hormones but still)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I HATE that! My DH has gotten a lot better, but he used to be that way and not call when something came up or his plans changed. It is really annoying because while I was worrying, he'd get home and brush it off as nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> he knows hes in the wrong hasnt stopped saying sorry and iv got some pretty roses but still :sulk: worse feeling ever isnt it? xClick to expand...

Aww honey :hugs: Forgive the poor man... he has apologized proper (hello roses!) and it's a first time offense. :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...
> 
> TSK TSK! Thoughtless man! Definitely has some crawling to do I think!Click to expand...

yup im going to think of a long list of things that need to be done tonight! lol he can start with some washing.... haha x


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *TRIN sorry I forgot to thank y ou for the Emu post, I love it! Emus were my favourite animal when I was about 7 and had phases of having 'favourite' animals*
> 
> Jesus Christ on Holly's bike!!! I am very pre-menstrual. I am tearing up at a JUSTIN BEIBER video!!!!!! :cry: The only reason I left it on was to laugh at it! I hate that pipsqueak.

This hormonal, needy, over-emotional mess understand :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, what a lovely day you had!!

Your bike shoes are super cool! I bet you look very stylish on your bike! 

DH and I are going to go have some Indian food for late lunch/early dinner tonight to celebrate! https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1750/1750131je6cguh8l1.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Warning!* This message may contain pornographic material.
> 
> My new SIDI bike shoes:happydance:
> 
> Impressive :thumbup: Tho I must say that I prefer your Christmas boots :haha: (you know, the ones you got instead of a fly net :rofl:)Click to expand...

Yeah you need to see them in context:haha: But don't distract me Trin, I'm working through my replies:pop:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> *Warning!* This message may contain pornographic material.
> 
> My new SIDI bike shoes:happydance:

ohhhhhhhhhh......he got all big eyed at these.....he tells me he has spd peadles but not shoes yet :cry:

then he got all grumpy we dont have anywhere he can mountain bike .....think he wants to move now ????


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I HATE that! My DH has gotten a lot better, but he used to be that way and not call when something came up or his plans changed. It is really annoying because while I was worrying, he'd get home and brush it off as nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> he knows hes in the wrong hasnt stopped saying sorry and iv got some pretty roses but still :sulk: worse feeling ever isnt it? xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: Forgive the poor man... he has apologized proper (hello roses!) and it's a first time offense. :awww:Click to expand...

maybe youre right i didnt think of it like that i just thought of them as trying to get out of it :/ now i feel bad lol x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Warning!* This message may contain pornographic material.
> 
> My new SIDI bike shoes:happydance:

Ooo, are these the clippy in type that you physically attach to the pedals? Tres swish!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I HATE that! My DH has gotten a lot better, but he used to be that way and not call when something came up or his plans changed. It is really annoying because while I was worrying, he'd get home and brush it off as nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> he knows hes in the wrong hasnt stopped saying sorry and iv got some pretty roses but still :sulk: worse feeling ever isnt it? xClick to expand...

Oh, that's good he has apologized! And roses are ALWAYS lovely :kiss:
Kiss and make up!! ;)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Bethany, what a lovely day you had!!
> 
> Your bike shoes are super cool! I bet you look very stylish on your bike!
> 
> DH and I are going to go have some Indian food for late lunch/early dinner tonight to celebrate! https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1750/1750131je6cguh8l1.gif

Dancing Indian man?? I bet he's homosexual and dancing his way to the wedding in Bethany's dream. :blush: :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Warning!* This message may contain pornographic material.
> 
> My new SIDI bike shoes:happydance:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhh......he got all big eyed at these.....he tells me he has spd peadles but not shoes yet :cry:
> 
> then he got all grumpy we dont have anywhere he can mountain bike .....think he wants to move now ????[/QUOTE
> 
> actually I think he may leave me for you !!!! sexy SIDI shoes and a normal size foot
> 
> why would he stay with me and my clodhoppers :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Bethany, what a lovely day you had!!
> 
> Your bike shoes are super cool! I bet you look very stylish on your bike!
> 
> DH and I are going to go have some Indian food for late lunch/early dinner tonight to celebrate! https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1750/1750131je6cguh8l1.gif

Oooo, yummo Indian food now...is that the chef?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, what a lovely day you had!!
> 
> Your bike shoes are super cool! I bet you look very stylish on your bike!
> 
> DH and I are going to go have some Indian food for late lunch/early dinner tonight to celebrate! https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1750/1750131je6cguh8l1.gif
> 
> Dancing Indian man?? I bet he's homosexual and dancing his way to the wedding in Bethany's dream. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

Hmm, perhaps not naked enough?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is sooo in the dog house!
> :growlmad:
> 
> Uh-oh...what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> he rang saying he was on his way home from work (this was at 4pm) it got to 6pm and he wasnt here so im starting to panic, i ring both his phones no answer i spend half hour trying to get through to him with no answer this is 2 n half hours after he said he was on way home, he then rings me! after i thought the worse as he has to travel the m25! and says he stopped off to sort someones sky out! no phone call nothing to let me know! i feel hes been so inconsiderate considering i dont do good with cars etc as lost my bestfriend and close friend in traffic accident! im just fuming and was so sick with worry :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I HATE that! My DH has gotten a lot better, but he used to be that way and not call when something came up or his plans changed. It is really annoying because while I was worrying, he'd get home and brush it off as nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> he knows hes in the wrong hasnt stopped saying sorry and iv got some pretty roses but still :sulk: worse feeling ever isnt it? xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: Forgive the poor man... he has apologized proper (hello roses!) and it's a first time offense. :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe youre right i didnt think of it like that i just thought of them as trying to get out of it :/ now i feel bad lol xClick to expand...

Don't feel bad sweets, just give him some sugar and forgive him. Big hugs.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, what a lovely day you had!!
> 
> Your bike shoes are super cool! I bet you look very stylish on your bike!
> 
> DH and I are going to go have some Indian food for late lunch/early dinner tonight to celebrate! https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1750/1750131je6cguh8l1.gif
> 
> Dancing Indian man?? I bet he's homosexual and dancing his way to the wedding in Bethany's dream. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hmm, perhaps not naked enough?Click to expand...

I bet Bethany remembers all the details she needs to. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Luna* I was as cool as a cucumber about your poas this morning since that was clearly no squinter you served us up yesterday:thumbup: And it's deffo darker today, which means you have even more baby in you than you did yesterday:hugs:

I must confess dh and I are both a bit fetishistic about bike kit, and get "jealous" of each other if one has cooler arm warmers or overshoes than the other:haha: We're very immature:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Warning!* This message may contain pornographic material.
> 
> My new SIDI bike shoes:happydance:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhh......he got all big eyed at these.....he tells me he has spd peadles but not shoes yet :cry:
> 
> then he got all grumpy we dont have anywhere he can mountain bike .....think he wants to move now ????[/QUOTE
> 
> actually I think he may leave me for you !!!! sexy SIDI shoes and a normal size foot
> 
> why would he stay with me and my clodhoppers :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ...because my dear Crunchie..you have an amazing Franken-ness that the likes of us can only dream of :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Warning!* This message may contain pornographic material.
> 
> My new SIDI bike shoes:happydance:
> 
> Impressive :thumbup: Tho I must say that I prefer your Christmas boots :haha: (you know, the ones you got instead of a fly net :rofl:)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you need to see them in context:haha: But don't distract me Trin, I'm working through my replies:pop:Click to expand...

Oops! Sorry *zips mouth shut and throws away the key preschool-style*:shhh:


----------



## Crunchie

oh I think he stays with me as I am cool girl around london town with my bike !!! 


not a sexy bike but tres cool ! 

that must be it
 



Attached Files:







bike.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 0









bag1.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly* that really is an odd thing for your sister-in-law to say! Is she a sonographer or something?:wacko: Or knitting Logan a hat and a little worried about the pattern size she chose?:fool: His head looks absolutely perfect to me:hugs: And I talk as someone who _actually_ has a LO with a big head-it's Hollinka's _only_ measurement that is above the medium line:haha:

Long Live Large Brained Clever Babies!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, what a lovely day you had!!
> 
> Your bike shoes are super cool! I bet you look very stylish on your bike!
> 
> DH and I are going to go have some Indian food for late lunch/early dinner tonight to celebrate! https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1750/1750131je6cguh8l1.gif
> 
> Dancing Indian man?? I bet he's homosexual and dancing his way to the wedding in Bethany's dream. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hmm, perhaps not naked enough?Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Bethany remembers all the details she needs to. :haha:Click to expand...

He can always dance the dance of the 7 veils and GET naked enough :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, your dream just reminded me about something. The Huffington Post had an article the other day (with pictures) about how one of the rooms that The King's Speech is filmed in was also used in a gay porn movie. So while Colin Firth was mah mah mahing and swearing, I kept expecting two naked men to pop into the frame :rofl:

EDIT: my computer is doing odd copying and pasting of it's own :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> *Molly* that really is an odd thing for your sister-in-law to say! Is she a sonographer or something?:wacko: Or knitting Logan a hat and a little worried about the pattern size she chose?:fool: His head looks absolutely perfect to me:hugs: And I talk as someone who _actually_ has a LO with a big head-it's Hollinka's _only_ measurement that is above the medium line:haha:
> 
> Long Live Large Brained Clever Babies!:thumbup:

Not a sonographer, not a knitter, not a crochet-er, not an anything but mean, rude, jealous poo stick.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly* that really is an odd thing for your sister-in-law to say! Is she a sonographer or something?:wacko: Or knitting Logan a hat and a little worried about the pattern size she chose?:fool: His head looks absolutely perfect to me:hugs: And I talk as someone who _actually_ has a LO with a big head-it's Hollinka's _only_ measurement that is above the medium line:haha:
> 
> Long Live Large Brained Clever Babies!:thumbup:
> 
> Not a sonographer, not a knitter, not a crochet-er, not an anything but mean, rude, jealous poo stick.Click to expand...

:haha: Accurate summation of said individual my dear Molly!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Holly, your dream just reminded me about something. The Huffington Post had an article the other day (with pictures) about how one of the rooms that The King's Speech is filmed in was also used in a gay porn movie. So while Colin Firth was mah mah mahing and swearing, I kept expecting two naked men to pop into the frame :rofl:
> 
> EDIT: my computer is doing odd copying and pasting of it's own :wacko:

I did wonder if the original post was in some strange language :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly* that really is an odd thing for your sister-in-law to say! Is she a sonographer or something?:wacko: Or knitting Logan a hat and a little worried about the pattern size she chose?:fool: His head looks absolutely perfect to me:hugs: And I talk as someone who _actually_ has a LO with a big head-it's Hollinka's _only_ measurement that is above the medium line:haha:
> 
> Long Live Large Brained Clever Babies!:thumbup:
> 
> Not a sonographer, not a knitter, not a crochet-er, not an anything but mean, rude, jealous poo stick.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Accurate summation of said individual my dear Molly!Click to expand...

:haha: I had to jump back into my immature flats... kind of like when my OH had his stupid phone with no stupid reception in a stupid town and stupid stupid.... :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka* my impatient petal:hugs: You may have a BFP in 2 days time, and if not then 5 goes is really not very many- your doc would tell you to come back in 7 months time :shrug: I understand your impatience, but at least give next month a go, since 6 months is the average to fall :flower: 
How's things apart from ttc? And what's your favourite colour apart from light blue? (she asked casually:-=)


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, what a lovely day you had!!
> 
> Your bike shoes are super cool! I bet you look very stylish on your bike!
> 
> DH and I are going to go have some Indian food for late lunch/early dinner tonight to celebrate! https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1750/1750131je6cguh8l1.gif
> 
> Dancing Indian man?? I bet he's homosexual and dancing his way to the wedding in Bethany's dream. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hmm, perhaps not naked enough?Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Bethany remembers all the details she needs to. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He can always dance the dance of the 7 veils and GET naked enough :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! You guys are so funny. I keep laughing out loud and DH keeps giving me these smirks. He thinks it's cute I've got you girls as my TTC/Preg/Baby friends. ;)


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Molly* that really is an odd thing for your sister-in-law to say! Is she a sonographer or something?:wacko: Or knitting Logan a hat and a little worried about the pattern size she chose?:fool: His head looks absolutely perfect to me:hugs: And I talk as someone who _actually_ has a LO with a big head-it's Hollinka's _only_ measurement that is above the medium line:haha:
> 
> Long Live Large Brained Clever Babies!:thumbup:
> 
> Not a sonographer, not a knitter, not a crochet-er, not an anything but mean, rude, jealous poo stick.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Accurate summation of said individual my dear Molly!Click to expand...

LOL. It's another laugh a minute day in Turtleonia! Or however that's spelled!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin!*:rofl: Your account of your day out was hilarious! Makes you (almost) want to hire a wheelchair just for the comic potential!:haha: I'm glad you had fun and I'm looking forward to seeing Da King's Speech myself, though I guess I'll have to wait 'til it comes out on DVD:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *Sarachka* my impatient petal:hugs: You may have a BFP in 2 days time, and if not then 5 goes is really not very many- your doc would tell you to come back in 7 months time :shrug: I understand your impatience, but at least give next month a go, since 6 months is the average to fall :flower:
> How's things apart from ttc? And what's your favourite colour apart from light blue? (she asked casually:-=)

Now Holly, while I appreciate your niceness :hugs: you know you don't believe for a minute that my BFN is anything other than a BFN. My doctor might help me in about 4 months time because I lied about how we'd been trying :haha: bc that's how I roll.

my absolutely favourite colour is duck egg :)


----------



## Crunchie

right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well

its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Sarachka* my impatient petal:hugs: You may have a BFP in 2 days time, and if not then 5 goes is really not very many- your doc would tell you to come back in 7 months time :shrug: I understand your impatience, but at least give next month a go, since 6 months is the average to fall :flower:
> How's things apart from ttc? And what's your favourite colour apart from light blue? (she asked casually:-=)
> 
> Now Holly, while I appreciate your niceness :hugs: you know you don't believe for a minute that my BFN is anything other than a BFN. My doctor might help me in about 4 months time because I lied about how we'd been trying :haha: bc that's how I roll.
> 
> my absolutely favourite colour is duck egg :)Click to expand...

duck egg is just sooooooooooooooo pretty !!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT

So sweet! You have a prune bump :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT

Awww, tiny li'l tum! You're so not bloated my love..or if you are, you must have an inverted tum normally!

Lookin' great Crunchie and li'l mini crunchie :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

fanks girlies...........


having I feel huge day today lol !!!! those were always my loose jeans !!!


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
> 
> So sweet! You have a prune bump :hugs:Click to expand...

now trin.....Colin Firth looks rather dashing as a King dont you think ???? :blush: yum yum


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT

Nah:nope: I don't think that any fancy bike shoe or gear system of mine could tempt Mr.Frankencrunch from _that_ frame geometry :shrug: Hold on, let me just get my monocle see if I can detect a baby bump on the hot chick pic...:haha:

I LOVE your folding bike Crunch:thumbup: And your 1000th dedication post:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
> 
> So sweet! You have a prune bump :hugs:Click to expand...

A prump! :winkwink:

I can't help myself with these :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
> 
> So sweet! You have a prune bump :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> now trin.....Colin Firth looks rather dashing as a King dont you think ???? :blush: yum yumClick to expand...

Colin Firth looks rather dashing always in a kind of bumbling Englishman way. But in my mind he is always Mr Darcy (Jane Austen not Bridget Jones)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
> 
> So sweet! You have a prune bump :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A prump! :winkwink:
> 
> I can't help myself with these :shrug:Click to expand...

love it :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
> 
> So sweet! You have a prune bump :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A prump! :winkwink:
> 
> I can't help myself with these :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> love it :haha:Click to expand...

Crunchie!!! What a lovely little bump you have!!!! Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh shit:dohh: I don't have any duck egg in stock


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
> 
> Nah:nope: I don't think that any fancy bike shoe or gear system of mine could tempt Mr.Frankencrunch from _that_ frame geometry :shrug: Hold on, let me just get my monocle see if I can detect a baby bump on the hot chick pic...:haha:
> 
> I LOVE your folding bike Crunch:thumbup: And your 1000th dedication post:hugs:Click to expand...

DH always says I have a pleasing group set..... is this a compliment :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I like navy blue too. Duck egg, powder blue, navy blue etc


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
> 
> So sweet! You have a prune bump :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> now trin.....Colin Firth looks rather dashing as a King dont you think ???? :blush: yum yumClick to expand...
> 
> Colin Firth looks rather dashing always in a kind of bumbling Englishman way. But in my mind he is always Mr Darcy (Jane Austen not Bridget Jones)Click to expand...

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh as he comes out of the water !!! ohhhhhhhhhh MR DARCY


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh shit:dohh: I don't have any duck egg in stock

*casually wonders about Sarachka's second favourite colour* :-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

My Indian men were not naked, one was in a white loose trouser and tunic not unlike Luna's pic, and the other was in a bright red shimmery outfit, I think:shrug:
Dh is cooking dinner:happydance: Steak haché, coquillettes et haricots verts:thumbup: A good excuse for some Dijon mustard:dance: 

Which reminds me of your hurty nose *Kit,* since I always eat too much mustard and my nose burns!! It might be a spot up your nasal passage?:shrug: They're always painful?


----------



## TrinityMom

Just for you Crunchie 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hasKmDr1yrA


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My Indian men were not naked, one was in a white loose trouser and tunic not unlike Luna's pic, and the other was in a bright red shimmery outfit, I think:shrug:
> Dh is cooking dinner:happydance: Steak haché, coquillettes et haricots verts:thumbup: A good excuse for some Dijon mustard:dance:
> 
> Which reminds me of your hurty nose *Kit,* since I always eat too much mustard and my nose burns!! It might be a spot up your nasal passage?:shrug: They're always painful?

Thanks Holly...I don't think it's a pluke unless there are many up both of my nostrils :shrug: It's 'orrible and either bleeding or dried up and painful (sorry if that makes anyone :sick:) 

You really like your green beans and courgettes don't you! :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Trinty ! you have made my night


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin!*:rofl: Your account of your day out was hilarious! Makes you (almost) want to hire a wheelchair just for the comic potential!:haha: I'm glad you had fun and I'm looking forward to seeing Da King's Speech myself, though I guess I'll have to wait 'til it comes out on DVD:shrug:

It would be good if Trin's day out would come out on DVD..I'd buy that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT
> 
> Nah:nope: I don't think that any fancy bike shoe or gear system of mine could tempt Mr.Frankencrunch from _that_ frame geometry :shrug: Hold on, let me just get my monocle see if I can detect a baby bump on the hot chick pic...:haha:
> 
> I LOVE your folding bike Crunch:thumbup: And your 1000th dedication post:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DH always says I have a pleasing group set..... is this a compliment :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: yes!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin!*:rofl: Your account of your day out was hilarious! Makes you (almost) want to hire a wheelchair just for the comic potential!:haha: I'm glad you had fun and I'm looking forward to seeing Da King's Speech myself, though I guess I'll have to wait 'til it comes out on DVD:shrug:
> 
> It would be good if Trin's day out would come out on DVD..I'd buy that!Click to expand...

Dh said we're going to end up on one of those Clips programs where they show weird store camera footage :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Sarachka* my impatient petal:hugs: You may have a BFP in 2 days time, and if not then 5 goes is really not very many- your doc would tell you to come back in 7 months time :shrug: I understand your impatience, but at least give next month a go, since 6 months is the average to fall :flower:
> How's things apart from ttc? And what's your favourite colour apart from light blue? (she asked casually:-=)
> 
> Now Holly, while I appreciate your niceness :hugs: you know you don't believe for a minute that my BFN is anything other than a BFN. My doctor might help me in about 4 months time because I lied about how we'd been trying :haha: bc that's how I roll.
> 
> my absolutely favourite colour is duck egg :)Click to expand...

thats the colour of my kitchen :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My Indian men were not naked, one was in a white loose trouser and tunic not unlike Luna's pic, and the other was in a bright red shimmery outfit, I think:shrug:
> Dh is cooking dinner:happydance: Steak haché, coquillettes et haricots verts:thumbup: A good excuse for some Dijon mustard:dance:
> 
> Which reminds me of your hurty nose *Kit,* since I always eat too much mustard and my nose burns!! It might be a spot up your nasal passage?:shrug: They're always painful?
> 
> Thanks Holly...I don't think it's a pluke unless there are many up both of my nostrils :shrug: It's 'orrible and either bleeding or dried up and painful (sorry if that makes anyone :sick:)
> 
> You really like your green beans and courgettes don't you! :munch:Click to expand...

They're the only greens my stepsons will eat:shrug: So we buy them in bulk! LO and I are spinach and brocolli fans too though:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin!*:rofl: Your account of your day out was hilarious! Makes you (almost) want to hire a wheelchair just for the comic potential!:haha: I'm glad you had fun and I'm looking forward to seeing Da King's Speech myself, though I guess I'll have to wait 'til it comes out on DVD:shrug:
> 
> It would be good if Trin's day out would come out on DVD..I'd buy that!Click to expand...
> 
> Dh said we're going to end up on one of those Clips programs where they show weird store camera footage :haha:Click to expand...

I can't wait for the "Trin's Day Out" blockbuster either:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin!*:rofl: Your account of your day out was hilarious! Makes you (almost) want to hire a wheelchair just for the comic potential!:haha: I'm glad you had fun and I'm looking forward to seeing Da King's Speech myself, though I guess I'll have to wait 'til it comes out on DVD:shrug:
> 
> It would be good if Trin's day out would come out on DVD..I'd buy that!Click to expand...
> 
> Dh said we're going to end up on one of those Clips programs where they show weird store camera footage :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait for the "Trin's Day Out" blockbuster either:happydance:Click to expand...

'Twould need this music to accompany (sorry if this means nothing to those outwith UK)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpc5_3B5xdk


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Tomorrow, i solemnly swear to eat healthy food 
(today's intake: 1 x chocolate macadamia decaf latte, 1x cheese muffin, 1 x strawberry slush puppy, nachos, 1 x giant strawberry sundae :sick:)
See you all in Turtletonia tomorrow 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My Indian men were not naked, one was in a white loose trouser and tunic not unlike Luna's pic, and the other was in a bright red shimmery outfit, I think:shrug:
> Dh is cooking dinner:happydance: Steak haché, coquillettes et haricots verts:thumbup: A good excuse for some Dijon mustard:dance:
> 
> Which reminds me of your hurty nose *Kit,* since I always eat too much mustard and my nose burns!! It might be a spot up your nasal passage?:shrug: They're always painful?
> 
> Thanks Holly...I don't think it's a pluke unless there are many up both of my nostrils :shrug: It's 'orrible and either bleeding or dried up and painful (sorry if that makes anyone :sick:)
> 
> You really like your green beans and courgettes don't you! :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> They're the only greens my stepsons will eat:shrug: So we buy them in bulk! LO and I are spinach and brocolli fans too though:haha:Click to expand...

Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin - you health freak you!! :winkwink:

Sleep well lovely :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!

i love both of those things!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Mummyapril* have a lovely evening with your LO:flower: I like duck egg too and _almost_ did my kitchen in it but since the priority was just getting rid of the dark salmony/apricot colour it was when we moved in I just did it in cream and white since I wasn't 100% decided, but may do a duck egg colour next year:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My Indian men were not naked, one was in a white loose trouser and tunic not unlike Luna's pic, and the other was in a bright red shimmery outfit, I think:shrug:
> Dh is cooking dinner:happydance: Steak haché, coquillettes et haricots verts:thumbup: A good excuse for some Dijon mustard:dance:
> 
> Which reminds me of your hurty nose *Kit,* since I always eat too much mustard and my nose burns!! It might be a spot up your nasal passage?:shrug: They're always painful?
> 
> Thanks Holly...I don't think it's a pluke unless there are many up both of my nostrils :shrug: It's 'orrible and either bleeding or dried up and painful (sorry if that makes anyone :sick:)
> 
> You really like your green beans and courgettes don't you! :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> They're the only greens my stepsons will eat:shrug: So we buy them in bulk! LO and I are spinach and brocolli fans too though:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!Click to expand...

liquorice, sambuca and fennel :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!
> 
> i love both of those things!Click to expand...

Ok, what's your top two food hates?


----------



## Crunchie

night trinny xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My Indian men were not naked, one was in a white loose trouser and tunic not unlike Luna's pic, and the other was in a bright red shimmery outfit, I think:shrug:
> Dh is cooking dinner:happydance: Steak haché, coquillettes et haricots verts:thumbup: A good excuse for some Dijon mustard:dance:
> 
> Which reminds me of your hurty nose *Kit,* since I always eat too much mustard and my nose burns!! It might be a spot up your nasal passage?:shrug: They're always painful?
> 
> Thanks Holly...I don't think it's a pluke unless there are many up both of my nostrils :shrug: It's 'orrible and either bleeding or dried up and painful (sorry if that makes anyone :sick:)
> 
> You really like your green beans and courgettes don't you! :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> They're the only greens my stepsons will eat:shrug: So we buy them in bulk! LO and I are spinach and brocolli fans too though:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!Click to expand...
> 
> liquorice, sambuca and fennel :sick:Click to expand...

Yeah, all aniseed derivatives really aren't they..taste wise. Bleeuch!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!
> 
> i love both of those things!Click to expand...

I LOVE COCONUT AND LIQUORICE!!!!! NOMMO NOMMO!!!!
But I don't think there's anything I don't like:-k There are things I'm a bit _*indifferent*_ to, like Chantilly cream, and ice-cream, and nougat, but I like everything.:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I don't like:

cream, olives, rice pudding, toffee yogurts ... that's all I can think of right now


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and I LOVE aniseed:cloud9: I bought some aniseed drops recently, having not had aniseed since I was a kid and really craving it (I was actually preggars at the time so it may have been that, who knows, since I'm a foody monster at all times:shrug:) And I love the fenugrec breastfeeding infusion, I still drink it from time to time just for the yummo aniseed tang:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I don't like:
> 
> cream, olives, rice pudding, toffee yogurts ... that's all I can think of right now

:haha: I love all of those things!! Well, Im probably indifferent to toffee yoghurts :shrug:


----------



## Rachael.

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!
> 
> i love both of those things!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, what's your top two food hates?Click to expand...

Tiramisu or coffee creams and Turkish delight


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I don't like:
> 
> cream, olives, rice pudding, toffee yogurts ... that's all I can think of right now

I love olives:munch:
Toffee yoghurts? Never had, guess I'll put it on my _indifferent_ list. I love runny cream, especially in coffee:cloud9: The fluffy stuff's a bit boring:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!
> 
> i love both of those things!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, what's your top two food hates?Click to expand...
> 
> Tiramisu or coffee creams and Turkish delightClick to expand...

I like all those but you've reminded me of something I'm not keen on, not even sure if they exist still but my mum loved them when I was a kid, Newberry Fruits I think they were called? (Not Newbie Fruits!:haha:) Fruit jellies with soft middles, really sugary and weren't my cup of tea at all!! Not keen on sushi either come to think of it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin:hugs:
Sleep well. Is it a rest day again tomorrow?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!
> 
> i love both of those things!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, what's your top two food hates?Click to expand...
> 
> Tiramisu or coffee creams and Turkish delightClick to expand...
> 
> I like all those but you've reminded me of something I'm not keen on, not even sure if they exist still but my mum loved them when I was a kid, Newberry Fruits I think they were called? (Not Newbie Fruits!:haha:) Fruit jellies with soft middles, really sugary and weren't my cup of tea at all!! Not keen on sushi either come to think of it.Click to expand...

Rachael..I LOVE Turkish delight although it's a definite either love or hate item..a bit like mushrooms I find.

Holly..I know the fruity sweets in question and although I don't mind them, they are a bit sickly after 1 or 2......dozen :blush:

LOVE sushi! I haven't had any for ages as they advise pregnant women not to eat it although I think it would probably be ok :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

me miss sushi...................................

I dont like plain choc either :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight all:kiss:
I'm off to bye byes, I'll leave you with a pic of Hollinka this morning, she fell asleep mid-play:awww:
Sleep tight xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kit_cat

Awwww, look at little Holly...and Monkey is never far away :kiss:

Goodnight m'love..hope you have some more homo-erotic dreams that you can report on tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey ladies...

I came across these one liners and thought they were funny...

Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.

Good girls are bad girls that never get caught.

A diplomat is someone who can tell you to go to hell in such a way that you will look forward to the trip.

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Never, under any circumstances, take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night.

and finally....

The shinbone is a device for finding furniture in a dark room.

:lol:


----------



## poas

..I have just caught up and am now heading to bed,for a little Mark Haddon time :)
Sleep well/Have a good day to you all :)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> ..I have just caught up and am now heading to bed,for a little Mark Haddon time :)
> Sleep well/Have a good day to you all :)

Night night Lissy...sleep well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

It's goodnight from me too, catch you all later lovelies :flower:


----------



## emandi

Hello and bye bye my dears, just caught up ....
... but too tired to comment. 
Excuse me please ... :sleep:
:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Good news my dears! The doctor called and confirmed my bloods from yesterday! How sweet of her to call on her day off to let me know, huh?


----------



## LunaLady

I missed all the night nights. Belated Night Night to you girls across the pond!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Tumbleweed!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Major tumbleweed tonight!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry for the tumbleweed Luna... it's been an odd day for me. How are you doing tonight? Congrats on getting your bloods confirmed. I'm sure that felt nice to roll your eyes in an "I told you so" fashion when they told you that you were indeed pregnant. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna..so pleased you have now been given the official seal of pregnant approval by the doc :thumbup: That's your first little hurdle overcome! There may just be a couple more over the next 36 weeks or so I must warn you..however, you're in THE BEST company!

So happy for you and Mr Luna :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Turtletonians! (seeing as Trin likes likes that :haha:)

Well, it really is tumbleweed city sure enough..maybe we should be Tumbletonians? I'm on quite early but I thought there might be someone lurking...alas :nope:

Anyway, it's probably a good thing as I have many much jobs to do today and I know the day will draw to a close with half of them still on my ever increasing list :wacko: 

The good news is I'm going to order a carpet today for the first newly decorated room which once that goes down will be complete :happydance:...then on to the next! I love seeing the end result :cloud9: In fact *LUNA*..didn't you promise us some pics of your new decor? :shrug:

Well, it's no good putting it off any longer..I must get started.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone, and enjoy whatever you all do :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hello and bye bye my dears, just caught up ....
> ... but too tired to comment.
> Excuse me please ... :sleep:
> :hugs:

Ahh emandi..you've been a quiet little turtle...I really hope all is well with you m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi kit! I'm just pottering, puttting wool in boxes and just stuffed a load willy-nilly into a drawer to tidy next week :blush:
Going for a run when dh gets back from his:happydance:
Will you send us pics of new decor?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG look at my wedding ticker today:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

aww not long now! Molly:)

OK really feeling pregnant :shock: i NEVER say that :shock:
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/9253/marchchart.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi kit! I'm just pottering, puttting wool in boxes and just stuffed a load willy-nilly into a drawer to tidy next week :blush:
> Going for a run when dh gets back from his:happydance:
> Will you send us pics of new decor?:flower:

Yes, I will indeed..should have done before and afters if I'd thought about it :dohh:

Enjoy your run!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG look at my wedding ticker today:haha:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

My goodness, it's almost upon "us"....any update on the sis' situation?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My Indian men were not naked, one was in a white loose trouser and tunic not unlike Luna's pic, and the other was in a bright red shimmery outfit, I think:shrug:
> Dh is cooking dinner:happydance: Steak haché, coquillettes et haricots verts:thumbup: A good excuse for some Dijon mustard:dance:
> 
> Which reminds me of your hurty nose *Kit,* since I always eat too much mustard and my nose burns!! It might be a spot up your nasal passage?:shrug: They're always painful?
> 
> Thanks Holly...I don't think it's a pluke unless there are many up both of my nostrils :shrug: It's 'orrible and either bleeding or dried up and painful (sorry if that makes anyone :sick:)
> 
> You really like your green beans and courgettes don't you! :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> They're the only greens my stepsons will eat:shrug: So we buy them in bulk! LO and I are spinach and brocolli fans too though:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, I love all greens..in fact I love all food that is not meat! Two things in the world (that I've tasted) that I CANNOT STAND...coconut and liquorice :sick: That's it!Click to expand...

Eeuw eeuw eeuw! I HATE liquorice!!!!! And DH loves it. He doesn't eat it often because it's hard to find the gelatine-free one. I also HATE peanut butter :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> aww not long now! Molly:)
> 
> OK really feeling pregnant :shock: i NEVER say that :shock:
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/9253/marchchart.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Morning Clare! I really hope you are:hugs: Your chart looks pretty perfect!


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Clare! You is SMOKIN' HOT! Even I who knows zip about charting can see that looks impressive!

AND you FEEL pregnant! :happydance: Trin says she knows the instant she is pregnant so maybe you're the same as her? I really hope so! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Night Trin:hugs:
> Sleep well. Is it a rest day again tomorrow?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yep, back on the bed for me today


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Trin!

I LOVE peanut butter!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG look at my wedding ticker today:haha:
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> My goodness, it's almost upon "us"....any update on the sis' situation?Click to expand...

No, she did say she'd call on Friday at the latest but no news yet so I'll call her today at some point:telephone:
And my dream last night wasn't homo-erotic but was a sister related dream- I was doing a one man show of 'Robin Hood' for my family in my house and I came galloping into the room dressed up as Robin Hood on a hobby-horse singing "Robin Hood, Robin Hood, riding through the glen, Robin Hood, Robin Hood, and his merry men..."etc etc and all my family were laughing except my sister who was turning away and scowling. 
Don't know if it's an omen:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Wow Clare! You is SMOKIN' HOT! Even I who knows zip about charting can see that looks impressive!
> 
> AND you FEEL pregnant! :happydance: Trin says she knows the instant she is pregnant so maybe you're the same as her? I really hope so! :happydance:

Im feeling the same i did last time but without the cramping,its really wierd,it may be psychological but those temps are crazy :shock:
TBH im pertified of being pregnant :cry:But i have to be to have our baby lol :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> aww not long now! Molly:)
> 
> OK really feeling pregnant :shock: i NEVER say that :shock:
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/9253/marchchart.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG look at my wedding ticker today:haha:

I was just looking at it earlier and thinking OMG it's so soon. I am presenting a seminar on that day so it's a double countdown for me. Next week (not tomorrow) I go to my conference :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG look at my wedding ticker today:haha:
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> My goodness, it's almost upon "us"....any update on the sis' situation?Click to expand...
> 
> No, she did say she'd call on Friday at the latest but no news yet so I'll call her today at some point:telephone:
> And my dream last night wasn't homo-erotic but was a sister related dream- I was doing a one man show of 'Robin Hood' for my family in my house and I came galloping into the room dressed up as Robin Hood on a hobby-horse singing "Robin Hood, Robin Hood, riding through the glen, Robin Hood, Robin Hood, and his merry men..."etc etc and all my family were laughing except my sister who was turning away and scowling.
> Don't know if it's an omen:shrug:Click to expand...

Nah..probably not an omen but your subconscious being anxious and fearing the worst from her. *sigh* You shouldn't have to think about this...it's YOUR BIG DAY!!!! :happydance: Can't believe she's not at least phoned you to let you know. How sad :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Wow Clare! You is SMOKIN' HOT! Even I who knows zip about charting can see that looks impressive!
> 
> AND you FEEL pregnant! :happydance: Trin says she knows the instant she is pregnant so maybe you're the same as her? I really hope so! :happydance:
> 
> Im feeling the same i did last time but without the cramping,its really wierd,it may be psychological but those temps are crazy :shock:
> TBH im pertified of being pregnant :cry:But i have to be to have our baby lol :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Yep, you've got that right! Good luck lovely :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Morning Trin!
> 
> I LOVE peanut butter!! :haha:

Morning :hi:
I've never liked it. In preschool I used to trade my sarmies with the kitchen staff because they got Marmite. And when I was in hospital the first time with Bilharzia as a child they kept trying to feed it to me :sick:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning my little turtlenutjobs ! 

Sun is shunning today so I must go for a little walk later ! 

Kit good luck with carpet shopping, think we are going to buy a shower today for our bathroom ! We have a tiny shower in out bedroom and dh the rugby player struggles to get in with his huge shoulders ! 

Hollybridelpants .... Not long now !!! U must have a few bridezilla moments before the big day ... It's only fair ? 

Luna great news on the bloods ! Is it sinking in yet ?

Claire fingers crossed on the chart ! 

Trin rest up today !!! 

Hi everyone else xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Morning my little turtlenutjobs !
> 
> Sun is shunning today so I must go for a little walk later !
> 
> Kit good luck with carpet shopping, think we are going to buy a shower today for our bathroom ! We have a tiny shower in out bedroom and dh the rugby player struggles to get in with his huge shoulders !
> 
> Hollybridelpants .... Not long now !!! U must have a few bridezilla moments before the big day ... It's only fair ?
> 
> Luna great news on the bloods ! Is it sinking in yet ?
> 
> Claire fingers crossed on the chart !
> 
> Trin rest up today !!!
> 
> Hi everyone else xxxxx

Morning Crunchster :hi:
Enjoy your walk and your sunshine :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Trin!
> 
> I LOVE peanut butter!! :haha:
> 
> Morning :hi:
> I've never liked it. In preschool I used to trade my sarmies with the kitchen staff because they got Marmite. And when I was in hospital the first time with Bilharzia as a child they kept trying to feed it to me :sick:Click to expand...

Trin...I had to go and google Bilharzia...little did I know that you meant Schistosomiasis! Why didn't you just say that???? :dohh: :winkwink:

I have so never heard of this until now!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Trin!
> 
> I LOVE peanut butter!! :haha:
> 
> Morning :hi:
> I've never liked it. In preschool I used to trade my sarmies with the kitchen staff because they got Marmite. And when I was in hospital the first time with Bilharzia as a child they kept trying to feed it to me :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin...I had to go and google Bilharzia...little did I know that you meant Schistosomiasis! Why didn't you just say that???? :dohh: :winkwink:
> 
> I have so never heard of this until now!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Crunchie!! :wave:

Yay indeed for the sunshine..it's here too!! :happydance:

Hope you have a lovely day! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG look at my wedding ticker today:haha:
> 
> I was just looking at it earlier and thinking OMG it's so soon. I am presenting a seminar on that day so it's a double countdown for me. Next week (not tomorrow) I go to my conference :happydance:Click to expand...

Rest well today, I'll go running for us both, since we share a wedding/seminar ticker!:haha: And I'll eat the peanut butter for you too:munch: Haven't had peanut butter for years but all this talk of it's made me quite fancy some.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning Crunchie!! :wave:
> 
> Yay indeed for the sunshine..it's here too!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day! :flower:

me 3 sunshine:dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Trin!
> 
> I LOVE peanut butter!! :haha:
> 
> Morning :hi:
> I've never liked it. In preschool I used to trade my sarmies with the kitchen staff because they got Marmite. And when I was in hospital the first time with Bilharzia as a child they kept trying to feed it to me :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin...I had to go and google Bilharzia...little did I know that you meant Schistosomiasis! Why didn't you just say that???? :dohh: :winkwink:
> 
> I have so never heard of this until now!Click to expand...

I just thought Bilharzia was a little lizard friend of Trin's she'd smuggled into the hospital with her or something:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooooo, it's almost the 20,000th post!!! Who wants it???


----------



## TrinityMom

20 000th is for a non-preggy turtle....Holly? I'm keeping quiet now


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I've already got 3 victories to my name, and Trin needs it more than me at the mo because although she's a preggy turtle her raspberry might need some extra encouragement:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> 20 000th is for a non-preggy turtle....Holly? I'm keeping quiet now

We could share it?


----------



## kit_cat

Me too :-#


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes has gone offline. She's a good candidate:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay Holly!!!! You got it!!!! So, not only does that MONSTER post number bode well for TTC, it's your good luck post for THE BIG DAY too!! Couldn't have gone to a more deserving candidate!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0040.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0040.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0040.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0040.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0040.gif


----------



## kit_cat

I nearly bloomin' did it again though didn't I :ninja: :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Thanks for thinking of my raspberry :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, on that happy note, I must go and do some work now or else it'll be midnight and I'll still be sitting here chatting! 

Laters turts! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I nearly bloomin' did it again though didn't I :ninja: :blush:

You weren't far off https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/ecraser.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ok, on that happy note, I must go and do some work now or else it'll be midnight and I'll still be sitting here chatting!
> 
> Laters turts! :thumbup:

me too, laters:flower:

No probs Trin, we love your raspberry:hugs:

Running time......


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh bugger :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning just out to town for a bit then some serious tidying will be on this afternoon have good days turtles laters


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello and bye bye my dears, just caught up ....
> ... but too tired to comment.
> Excuse me please ... :sleep:
> :hugs:
> 
> Ahh emandi..you've been a quiet little turtle...I really hope all is well with you m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello Kit, yes I know, we haven't been well recently. Caught some nasty coughing bug. Emily is ok now and I am recovering. Except that nothing new really, just waiting for Wednesday's blood test. Then I'll be waiting for the results then for ovulation ... :wacko:. Lots of waiting ahead :dohh:.
Have a lovely sunday sweet Kit. :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Finally I caught up and have few minutes to respond and you all are busy. Never mind.

Holly, love your dreams :haha:. I haven't had one for some time as I kept coughing too much in my sleep, don't remember nufink :shrug:. Btw guess what! When you had your fish pie I had mine too :haha: (Admirals pie from freezer, not sure if you know what I am talking about). Loved all your pictures of Hollinka and those naughty ones from the exhibition :blush:.
About my mc, I bled for 2weeks and when I came for scan to check if all was clear I asked doctor if we have to wait or start trying straight away. He said as far as we are mentally recovered there is no need to wait.

Molly, lovely scan pictures :awww: .if you see your SIL punch her in stomach and say it's something little from me :winkwink:. 

April, newmummy, Trin, Molly, Crunchie lovely little baby bumps you have there :thumbup:. Kit, you promised you will get one up this weekend, remember?

Clare, I really hope you are pregnant again :flower:. And I absolutely love you birth date. Thats when my Emily was born (a few years later of course).

Addie my dear, I was thinking of you last Wednesday. Must have been the worst experience ever. So sorry. But feel quite excited now after I read about IVF and selecting healthy egg. That is amazing, didn't know they can do that.
I which you speedy recovery :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Sarachka, have you tested today? Good luck my dear.

Jaynie, sorry the witch got you. Not fair! How is your knitting going? 
Btw I decided I'm not going to take anything this cycle. Nothing at all.

Rachael, :hi: willy warmers? :haha: made me laugh

Trinity, how was your day off? Thursday will be here in no time and so good news I hope I hope I hope!

Chrunchie, thank you for lovely dedication for all of us. :hugs:

Luna my dear, once again big congratulations on your valentines conception. Glad all was confirmed. Such a lovely strong lines you had.:thumbup:

Ginge, Lissy :hi: and enjoy your Sunday :hugs:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Finally I caught up and have few minutes to respond and you all are busy. Never mind.
> 
> Holly, love your dreams :haha:. I haven't had one for some time as I kept coughing too much in my sleep, don't remember nufink :shrug:. Btw guess what! When you had your fish pie I had mine too :haha: (Admirals pie from freezer, not sure if you know what I am talking about). Loved all your pictures of Hollinka and those naughty ones from the exhibition :blush:.
> About my mc, I bled for 2weeks and when I came for scan to check if all was clear I asked doctor if we have to wait or start trying straight away. He said as far as we are mentally recovered there is no need to wait.
> 
> Molly, lovely scan pictures :awww: .if you see your SIL punch her in stomach and say it's something little from me :winkwink:.
> 
> April, newmummy, Trin, Molly, Crunchie lovely little baby bumps you have there :thumbup:. Kit, you promised you will get one up this weekend, remember?
> 
> Clare, I really hope you are pregnant again :flower:. And I absolutely love you birth date. Thats when my Emily was born (a few years later of course).
> 
> Addie my dear, I was thinking of you last Wednesday. Must have been the worst experience ever. So sorry. But feel quite excited now after I read about IVF and selecting healthy egg. That is amazing, didn't know they can do that.
> I which you speedy recovery :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Sarachka, have you tested today? Good luck my dear.
> 
> Jaynie, sorry the witch got you. Not fair! How is your knitting going?
> Btw I decided I'm not going to take anything this cycle. Nothing at all.
> 
> Rachael, :hi: willy warmers? :haha: made me laugh
> 
> Trinity, how was your day off? Thursday will be here in no time and so good news I hope I hope I hope!
> 
> Chrunchie, thank you for lovely dedication for all of us. :hugs:
> 
> Luna my dear, once again big congratulations on your valentines conception. Glad all was confirmed. Such a lovely strong lines you had.:thumbup:
> 
> Ginge, Lissy :hi: and enjoy your Sunday :hugs:.

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/thanksfortheinfo.jpg Thanks emandi:thumbup: That seems to be what I've found most in my reserach on the web, that they say leave a gap of 3 months mainly for emotional reasons, but I'm not feeling terribly emotionally scarred and _know_ I'm not one of these fertile myrtles that will fall straight away:shrug: Plus dh and I tend to fall asleep before we get round to doing the deed anyway:haha:

Yay for fish pie:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh bugger :haha:

I'll share it with you, 10,000 :bfp: points each:hugs:


----------



## Rachael.

Morning all :wave:

Didn't get up till 10.30am and i've had a lazy morning on the sofa as the afternoon holds lots of cleaning and washing and the girls are back from their dads at 4pm.

I've gone a little crazy and ended up bidding on a Loola Travel system on ebay!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was just breezing through, like a breezing through thing, and now I'm off to buy animal food and after that we're going for a walk along the smooth forest track and I'm taking my roller blades:happydance:

*Trin,* we had a good run :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rachael. said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Didn't get up till 10.30am and i've had a lazy morning on the sofa as the afternoon holds lots of cleaning and washing and the girls are back from their dads at 4pm.
> 
> I've gone a little crazy and ended up bidding on a Loola Travel system on ebay!

Cool! pics for us if you buy it:thumbup:
Good luck with the housework, I'm avoiding the issue:blush:


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEECHKA good luck on the tidying up, I should really do it too, but can I be bothered? Noooooo.

HOLLICKA I love the HOllinka photo. Alex often falls asleep in the middle of negotiations with Mr SleepyTime. I am also not a major fan of sushi, even though I used to have it every.single.lunchtime but then I just got too bored with it. I'll never get excited about something that's cold and wet and fishy :haha:

TRIN What are you doing today to keep you occupied on bedrest? Movies? Books?

KITTEH We want pics of the room! Is it going to be the nursery? Have you thought about neutral bedding?

JAYNOCHKA Where art thou? We are crossing like ships in the night. I am INNOLIKE of the situation.

RACHAEL I hope you win. Show us if you do! 

*As for me I am going to continue to feel sorry for myself. Might knock myself out with some pain killers today because I have a monster headache and just feel thoroughly pissed off. I also need to add some more stuff on eBay and do some web work and cuddle Alice and I hope OH won't be home too late and I can cook him something nice.*


----------



## Sarachka

Oh I have been meaning to tell yall. Remeber Elisheva? I chatted with her on MSN the other night and she's OK. Her PCOS is still an issue but her doctor is more than likely going to prescribe Clomid soon and they are hoping that helps. She found our turtle thread really hard to keep up with which is understandable! We yack so much.


----------



## TrinityMom

A pair of fish eagles is circling over my house and calling to each other :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I was just breezing through, like a breezing through thing, and now I'm off to buy animal food and after that we're going for a walk along the smooth forest track and I'm taking my roller blades:happydance:
> 
> *Trin,* we had a good run :thumbup:

Whew! No wonder I'm so exhausticated :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*Hey y'all, ya know how there's these two smilies:

 and  well I want to make one that's a TURTLE BFP or TURTLE BFN but I can't really think of a concept. Any ideas?


*


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HAYLEECHKA good luck on the tidying up, I should really do it too, but can I be bothered? Noooooo.
> 
> HOLLICKA I love the HOllinka photo. Alex often falls asleep in the middle of negotiations with Mr SleepyTime. I am also not a major fan of sushi, even though I used to have it every.single.lunchtime but then I just got too bored with it. I'll never get excited about something that's cold and wet and fishy :haha:
> 
> TRIN What are you doing today to keep you occupied on bedrest? Movies? Books?
> 
> KITTEH We want pics of the room! Is it going to be the nursery? Have you thought about neutral bedding?
> 
> JAYNOCHKA Where art thou? We are crossing like ships in the night. I am INNOLIKE of the situation.
> 
> RACHAEL I hope you win. Show us if you do!
> 
> *As for me I am going to continue to feel sorry for myself. Might knock myself out with some pain killers today because I have a monster headache and just feel thoroughly pissed off. I also need to add some more stuff on eBay and do some web work and cuddle Alice and I hope OH won't be home too late and I can cook him something nice.*

Impressively pretty post there :thumbup:

I'm reading 2 books and dooce.com today and avoiding my children who are bored and want ice cream


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *Hey y'all, ya know how there's these two smilies:
> 
> and  well I want to make one that's a TURTLE BFP or TURTLE BFN but I can't really think of a concept. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> *

Hmmm...the brain she is dead :wacko: no creativity in here


----------



## Rachael.

After being really good all week i'm now indulging in bacon and egg on Warburtons cobs with HP sauce...i'm so bad!


----------



## Sarachka

How's about dis?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfp-1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfn-1.gif


----------



## Rachael.

My OH has just informed me that my boobs are incredibly veiny and on having a good look in the mirror they definitley are!


----------



## Rachael.

Sarachka said:


> How's about dis?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfp-1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfn-1.gif

Fandabidosie!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> How's about dis?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfp-1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfn-1.gif

So much of cuteness!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Rachael. said:


> My OH has just informed me that my boobs are incredibly veiny and on having a good look in the mirror they definitley are!

Mine always are...but probably because of their gargantuan proportions :blush:


----------



## Rachael.

TrinityMom said:


> Rachael. said:
> 
> 
> My OH has just informed me that my boobs are incredibly veiny and on having a good look in the mirror they definitley are!
> 
> Mine always are...but probably because of their gargantuan proportions :blush:Click to expand...

I'm usually a D cup but think i may need to invest in some DD's!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon ladies :) having taken a few hours to catch up i'm all back :D

Addie- Im really sorry that you had to go through that much pain but fantastic news for the IVF and selecting a healthy bubba!

Kit - pics of completed room and the pot pic you promised

Trin - sounds like you had a nice day even if it was in a wheelchair when is your gynae appointment

Holly- nice dream you have there (the homo one) not your mardy sister! Can't believe she hasn't phoned you!

Babyhopes - I soooo hope your pregnant again you deserve it!

Jaynie - where for art thou?

Sarachka- has :af: arrived? if not my friend didn't test positive until 3 days after her missed period...Late implanter maybe and I love those turtle testings!!

Rachael- I don't need to bid on a travel system... I have one already :blush: and i'm not even pregnant! But personally I wouldn't bid till after the 12 week scan for the question of one or two babies?

Hello to everyone else on this very soggy sunday in the UK!


----------



## Rachael.

x-ginge-x said:


> Afternoon ladies :) having taken a few hours to catch up i'm all back :D
> 
> Addie- Im really sorry that you had to go through that much pain but fantastic news for the IVF and selecting a healthy bubba!
> 
> Kit - pics of completed room and the pot pic you promised
> 
> Trin - sounds like you had a nice day even if it was in a wheelchair when is your gynae appointment
> 
> Holly- nice dream you have there (the homo one) not your mardy sister! Can't believe she hasn't phoned you!
> 
> Babyhopes - I soooo hope your pregnant again you deserve it!
> 
> Jaynie - where for art thou?
> 
> Sarachka- has :af: arrived? if not my friend didn't test positive until 3 days after her missed period...Late implanter maybe and I love those turtle testings!!
> 
> Rachael- I don't need to bid on a travel system... I have one already :blush: and i'm not even pregnant! But personally I wouldn't bid till after the 12 week scan for the question of one or two babies?
> 
> Hello to everyone else on this very soggy sunday in the UK!

I really don't know how people cope with twins, my friend at work had triplets (no fertility treatment) they're 18 now but she said she didn't leave the house for 2 months and when she did go out it was an absolute nightmare what with feeding, changing etc. Her mum practically lived with her until they were 10 months. I live about 25 miles away from all my friends and family so don't know what i do.


----------



## TrinityMom

:rofl:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3iFhLdWjqc


----------



## Crunchie

Sara those bfp /bfn smileys are wonderful !!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> right be gentle....bump pic at 10 weeks ....thought I would get some boobage in there as well
> 
> its more of a bread bloat.....I know I know I know bread is the devil ! the GP tells me I shouldnt eat it........but I LOVE IT

Crunchie-lovely ickle bump there:thumbup:none of my favourite jeans fit me no more:cry:im doomed for another 5 mths of leggings:cry:.....well until summer is here and i can where maxi dresses with massive boobies !!!!



LunaLady said:


> Good news my dears! The doctor called and confirmed my bloods from yesterday! How sweet of her to call on her day off to let me know, huh?


Luna lovely-thats fab that now you can feel a little bit more reassured that yes you have some seed/seeds in your tummy :thumbup:, and yes i think you did promise some decorating changing rooms stylie pictures for us to drool over:winkwink:




Sarachka said:


> How's about dis?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfp-1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfn-1.gif

Sarachka-they are groovy baby:happydance::thumbup:, and before i forget Reece's bedroom is duck egg:thumbup:! All cleanin acomplished just uniforms and work clothes to iron but they can wait:thumbup:

Bethany-nice shoes:thumbup: bet they were expensive:winkwink:, have you heard from your sister yet? If not i can manage some more time off from my hell hole to come play at weddings:happydance:Little Hollysleepypants looks gorg on :sleep:land of nod:cloud9:you do eat lots of green vegs you are such a good girl must be the turtle in you:haha:>Hope you had fun rollar blading!!

Trin-your day out sounded so comical:haha:made me laugh the thought of you and DH like a train around the supermarket!!!I loved the clip of your kittys playing yesterday :thumbup:

Rachel-i will have a look on e-bay:thumbup:there is a couple of cotbeds on there that are the same as the one i have been given :thumbup:its a mamas & papas aspen cotbed:thumbup:

Molly-hello lovely hope your doing well today:hugs:


and April,Ginge,moomin,Jaynie,Newbie doobydooo,Emandi and everyone else hello happy sundays too you all:hugs:

AS FOR ME - i hate olives,gerkins,anchovies,yellow&green peppers and any meat on bones :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley when is your gender scan?


----------



## new mummy2010

23rd march 3.40pm cant wait !!


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> 23rd march 3.40pm cant wait !!

But I can't wait that long to know!!


----------



## new mummy2010

you cant what about us lol, really really want to know now and my 12 wk scans were no goodness for nubbing;-(


----------



## Sarachka

Hey crocheters, look what I found, 

how freaking cute?!!!!
 



Attached Files:







productimg1290428301580.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh i love the turtle testing :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I'm sorry for the tumbleweed Luna... it's been an odd day for me. How are you doing tonight? Congrats on getting your bloods confirmed. I'm sure that felt nice to roll your eyes in an "I told you so" fashion when they told you that you were indeed pregnant. :haha:

Sorry you had an odd day, Molly! I hope everything is better today :flower:
Yes, I do feel kinda like 'I told you so!' because I'm not sure she really believed me. :haha:



kit_cat said:


> Luna..so pleased you have now been given the official seal of pregnant approval by the doc :thumbup: That's your first little hurdle overcome! There may just be a couple more over the next 36 weeks or so I must warn you..however, you're in THE BEST company!
> 
> So happy for you and Mr Luna :cloud9:

Thank you!! It has started to sink in and I am so excited!



kit_cat said:


> Good morning Turtletonians! (seeing as Trin likes likes that :haha:)
> 
> Well, it really is tumbleweed city sure enough..maybe we should be Tumbletonians? I'm on quite early but I thought there might be someone lurking...alas :nope:
> 
> Anyway, it's probably a good thing as I have many much jobs to do today and I know the day will draw to a close with half of them still on my ever increasing list :wacko:
> 
> The good news is I'm going to order a carpet today for the first newly decorated room which once that goes down will be complete :happydance:...then on to the next! I love seeing the end result :cloud9: In fact *LUNA*..didn't you promise us some pics of your new decor? :shrug:
> 
> Well, it's no good putting it off any longer..I must get started.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone, and enjoy whatever you all do :hugs:

Eeep, I did promise, didn't I??? Well, with my bought of sickness and BH's bought it hasn't gotten all put together yet.... or I'm just LAZY!! I really wanted to get it done this weekend, but the BFP kinda took over this weekend! And, now I'm not sure I want to be around paint fumes! I still need to touch up one part in the bathroom and then paint the wall shelf for the bathroom. I'm going to TRY to get DH to do that, but he really dislikes painting! :shrug:



Sarachka said:


> How's about dis?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfp-1.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/turtlebfn-1.gif

That is soooo cute!!!!!!!!! :D



Sarachka said:


> Hey crocheters, look what I found,
> 
> how freaking cute?!!!!

Ahhh! I love the little dog ones. So cute!



Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 23rd march 3.40pm cant wait !!
> 
> But I can't wait that long to know!!Click to expand...

That's so exciting!!! Not too far away, now! :D

:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:

It's starting to sink in. Getting the call from my doctor helped. I still am symptomless, but that's fine with me :thumbup: Well, other than I feel like my boobs are going to absolutely FALL OFF because of the pain. :haha:

There's no history of miscarriage in my family (at least from my maternal grandmother, my mother, my DH's mother and her mother) so I'm trying not to be afraid of that. My grandmother and mother were both super fertile. My grandmother had two kids 10 months apart! And got pregnant on the first try with her first baby. And, as you know, my mom did, too. I'm keeping a PMA that all of that history will mean only good things for me. :thumbup:

I hope you all are enjoying your Sunday! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, your new avatar picture is sooooo cute!

And you're wedding is fast approaching! Yay!! :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im feeling really upset today about my MC its been a month now and it suddenly hit me today,i was in pizza express with my husband(table for too) i was looking around and we were the only childless couple,everyone had children all happy with their balloons ,eating pizza and slurping coca cola with eyes lighting up,i suddenly,looking at dh felt overwhelming loneliness i can not describe and all i wanted to do is go hide away forver) :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening Groovy Turtle Chicks:dance:

*Sarachka* I :brat::hissy::brat: the top one of your turtle testing smiieys! But they are sooooo cute that I honestly don't mind (so much) getting a BFN now, since I get a lovely "not this time" in pretty colours.:hugs: A far gentler let down :thumbup: And I nom nom the strawberry crochet:awww: Oh and I ain't got no true duck egg but since you like blues generally I'll do my best with your mystery item:thumbup: I did pass by a certain place this morning on my run to get the duck egg but it was closed:shrug:

*Rachael and Trin* I have peaches rather than melons for boobs and the only time I got veins was when my milk came in, and then I'd say rather engorged milk pipes than veins :haha: 

*Everyone* I had a soooooper rollerblade and then gave LO some walking practise, hence new avatar:bunny:

Had very unhealthy but delicious English beans on toast for lunch- back to green beans :fool: and quiche for din dins:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im feeling really upset today about my MC its been a month now and it suddenly hit me today,i was in pizza express with my husband(table for too) i was looking around and we were the only childless couple,everyone had children all happy with their balloons ,eating pizza and slurping coca cola with eyes lighting up,i suddenly,looking at dh felt overwhelming loneliness i can not describe and all i wanted to do is go hide away forver) :cry:

You poor thing:hugs: With my first mc I was like that, it hit me when all my friends (who'd fallen pregnant at the same time as me and fortunately didn't miscarry) started having their babies and I was STILL not pregnant again:cry: I really hope you are pregnant NOW!( Or very soon if the turtle test says 'not this time'!) Loads of :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning Luna- Good afternoon everyone else. :wave:

Thought I was feeling better in regards to this sickness but I woke up feeling a bit worse and of course my OH woke up feeling as though some little person inside of him was trying to kill him. Men are such BABIES! I can be just as sick or worse and I am still up with the girls in the morning trying to complete all my chores for the day. Don't get me wrong, this man is as sweet as pure sugar cane but if he gets sick... I pretty much have a third child. :nope: 

So this morning, I started a shower for him and waited until the bathroom was nice and humid then dragged him up and into the shower. Then I went downstairs and got him one each of ibuprofen and tylenol and a bottle of water from the fridge. Then I got him set with fleece pants, a shirt, thermal socks, and his fleece dressing gown. And so there I was, in the bathroom holding them, ready to help him get dressed when he got out... only to be told... "Honey... I am going back to bed." I almost bit off my tongue in attempt to keep myself from going postal. I calmly put all the nice warm, clean garments on the foot of the bed and walked out, shutting the door behind me. Of course I really felt like letting him know that I am not feeling well either and guess what?? I can't take anything and I can't even take a shower if you are going to be asleep because I have to watch the children and... *sniff* I just... want to do this :hissy: and this :sad2: and pout. All right... so now that is out of the way... sorry to any who read that.... moving on.

Kit- I do want piccys of that tum of yours love as well as the nursery when finished. :flower:

Luna- Maybe you can initiate a trade with your DH like, "You paint and I will give a massage after." :winkwink: 

Holly- I saw that someone was trying to sell chickens nearby and the contact name was Holly... of course I thought of you. :hugs: I am glad you enjoyed your run. :thumbup:

Sarachka- Wonderful testing turtles image... you are so creative. 

Clare- I hope you are pregnant and as Kit said, I know nothing of charts but yours looks FAB. 

Hayley- Ooo! I am so excited for your gender scan! :happydance: Hurry up 23rd of March!

Hello to everyone else, if I missed you, I'm sorry! I still adore you! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Bethany- Hollywaytoocute looks like you caught her in the middle of dancing than walking. :haha: Such a cute bebe.


----------



## HollyMonkey

One of my friends has just had her babe, a 4kg/52cm boy called Edward Pierre:happydance:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-grrrr-559.gif


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Good morning Luna- Good afternoon everyone else. :wave:
> 
> Thought I was feeling better in regards to this sickness but I woke up feeling a bit worse and of course my OH woke up feeling as though some little person inside of him was trying to kill him. Men are such BABIES! I can be just as sick or worse and I am still up with the girls in the morning trying to complete all my chores for the day. Don't get me wrong, this man is as sweet as pure sugar cane but if he gets sick... I pretty much have a third child. :nope:
> 
> So this morning, I started a shower for him and waited until the bathroom was nice and humid then dragged him up and into the shower. Then I went downstairs and got him one each of ibuprofen and tylenol and a bottle of water from the fridge. Then I got him set with fleece pants, a shirt, thermal socks, and his fleece dressing gown. And so there I was, in the bathroom holding them, ready to help him get dressed when he got out... only to be told... "Honey... I am going back to bed." I almost bit off my tongue in attempt to keep myself from going postal. I calmly put all the nice warm, clean garments on the foot of the bed and walked out, shutting the door behind me. Of course I really felt like letting him know that I am not feeling well either and guess what?? I can't take anything and I can't even take a shower if you are going to be asleep because I have to watch the children and... *sniff* I just... want to do this :hissy: and this :sad2: and pout. All right... so now that is out of the way... sorry to any who read that.... moving on.
> 
> Kit- I do want piccys of that tum of yours love as well as the nursery when finished. :flower:
> 
> Luna- Maybe you can initiate a trade with your DH like, "You paint and I will give a massage after." :winkwink:
> 
> Holly- I saw that someone was trying to sell chickens nearby and the contact name was Holly... of course I thought of you. :hugs: I am glad you enjoyed your run. :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka- Wonderful testing turtles image... you are so creative.
> 
> Clare- I hope you are pregnant and as Kit said, I know nothing of charts but yours looks FAB.
> 
> Hayley- Ooo! I am so excited for your gender scan! :happydance: Hurry up 23rd of March!
> 
> Hello to everyone else, if I missed you, I'm sorry! I still adore you! :hugs:

Poor, Molly! I'm so sorry you've got a sick houseful! :cry: I hope everyone gets better real soon so that they can dote on you a bit and make you feel like a queen :flower:

Hey, that's SUCH a good idea. Did you know I'm a massage therapist?! He'll do just about anything for a nice long Swedish massage :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> One of my friends has just had her babe, a 4kg/52cm boy called Edward Pierre:happydance:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-grrrr-559.gif

Woohoo!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> One of my friends has just had her babe, a 4kg/52cm boy called Edward Pierre:happydance:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-grrrr-559.gif

That's a big baby! :shock: But congratulations to your friend! Welcome to the world bebe Edward Pierre!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Bethany- Hollywaytoocute looks like you caught her in the middle of dancing than walking. :haha: Such a cute bebe.

I hadn't noticed but now you say it she does look a bit like she's dancing! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Luna- Good afternoon everyone else. :wave:
> 
> Thought I was feeling better in regards to this sickness but I woke up feeling a bit worse and of course my OH woke up feeling as though some little person inside of him was trying to kill him. Men are such BABIES! I can be just as sick or worse and I am still up with the girls in the morning trying to complete all my chores for the day. Don't get me wrong, this man is as sweet as pure sugar cane but if he gets sick... I pretty much have a third child. :nope:
> 
> So this morning, I started a shower for him and waited until the bathroom was nice and humid then dragged him up and into the shower. Then I went downstairs and got him one each of ibuprofen and tylenol and a bottle of water from the fridge. Then I got him set with fleece pants, a shirt, thermal socks, and his fleece dressing gown. And so there I was, in the bathroom holding them, ready to help him get dressed when he got out... only to be told... "Honey... I am going back to bed." I almost bit off my tongue in attempt to keep myself from going postal. I calmly put all the nice warm, clean garments on the foot of the bed and walked out, shutting the door behind me. Of course I really felt like letting him know that I am not feeling well either and guess what?? I can't take anything and I can't even take a shower if you are going to be asleep because I have to watch the children and... *sniff* I just... want to do this :hissy: and this :sad2: and pout. All right... so now that is out of the way... sorry to any who read that.... moving on.
> 
> Kit- I do want piccys of that tum of yours love as well as the nursery when finished. :flower:
> 
> Luna- Maybe you can initiate a trade with your DH like, "You paint and I will give a massage after." :winkwink:
> 
> Holly- I saw that someone was trying to sell chickens nearby and the contact name was Holly... of course I thought of you. :hugs: I am glad you enjoyed your run. :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka- Wonderful testing turtles image... you are so creative.
> 
> Clare- I hope you are pregnant and as Kit said, I know nothing of charts but yours looks FAB.
> 
> Hayley- Ooo! I am so excited for your gender scan! :happydance: Hurry up 23rd of March!
> 
> Hello to everyone else, if I missed you, I'm sorry! I still adore you! :hugs:
> 
> Poor, Molly! I'm so sorry you've got a sick houseful! :cry: I hope everyone gets better real soon so that they can dote on you a bit and make you feel like a queen :flower:
> 
> Hey, that's SUCH a good idea. Did you know I'm a massage therapist?! He'll do just about anything for a nice long Swedish massage :happydance:Click to expand...

I remember you mentioned it but can you believe I forgot about until just now?? My suggestion may have been born from my subconscious eh? :winkwink: 

My sister was suppose to come by around 12 and now she changed it to 6 hours later. :dohh: 

What are your plans today lovey?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I remember you mentioned it but can you believe I forgot about until just now?? My suggestion may have been born from my subconscious eh? :winkwink:
> 
> My sister was suppose to come by around 12 and now she changed it to 6 hours later. :dohh:
> 
> What are your plans today lovey?

Yes, I can believe you forgot! There are about a million more important things than remembering my trade skills! :haha: 

I just asked DH just now if he'd paint if I gave him a 1.5 hour Swedish and he said yes! :happydance: Thanks for the suggestion :D Woohoo!

Pooey your sister won't be by until later....! :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Luna- Good afternoon everyone else. :wave:
> 
> Thought I was feeling better in regards to this sickness but I woke up feeling a bit worse and of course my OH woke up feeling as though some little person inside of him was trying to kill him. Men are such BABIES! I can be just as sick or worse and I am still up with the girls in the morning trying to complete all my chores for the day. Don't get me wrong, this man is as sweet as pure sugar cane but if he gets sick... I pretty much have a third child. :nope:
> 
> So this morning, I started a shower for him and waited until the bathroom was nice and humid then dragged him up and into the shower. Then I went downstairs and got him one each of ibuprofen and tylenol and a bottle of water from the fridge. Then I got him set with fleece pants, a shirt, thermal socks, and his fleece dressing gown. And so there I was, in the bathroom holding them, ready to help him get dressed when he got out... only to be told... "Honey... I am going back to bed." I almost bit off my tongue in attempt to keep myself from going postal. I calmly put all the nice warm, clean garments on the foot of the bed and walked out, shutting the door behind me. Of course I really felt like letting him know that I am not feeling well either and guess what?? I can't take anything and I can't even take a shower if you are going to be asleep because I have to watch the children and... *sniff* I just... want to do this :hissy: and this :sad2: and pout. All right... so now that is out of the way... sorry to any who read that.... moving on.
> 
> Kit- I do want piccys of that tum of yours love as well as the nursery when finished. :flower:
> 
> Luna- Maybe you can initiate a trade with your DH like, "You paint and I will give a massage after." :winkwink:
> 
> Holly- I saw that someone was trying to sell chickens nearby and the contact name was Holly... of course I thought of you. :hugs: I am glad you enjoyed your run. :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka- Wonderful testing turtles image... you are so creative.
> 
> Clare- I hope you are pregnant and as Kit said, I know nothing of charts but yours looks FAB.
> 
> Hayley- Ooo! I am so excited for your gender scan! :happydance: Hurry up 23rd of March!
> 
> Hello to everyone else, if I missed you, I'm sorry! I still adore you! :hugs:
> 
> Poor, Molly! I'm so sorry you've got a sick houseful! :cry: I hope everyone gets better real soon so that they can dote on you a bit and make you feel like a queen :flower:
> 
> Hey, that's SUCH a good idea. Did you know I'm a massage therapist?! He'll do just about anything for a nice long Swedish massage :happydance:Click to expand...

OMG so would I! Anything you'd like me to do for you Luna? :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and our plans are to play World of Warcraft (huge nerds over here) and go to my parent's house for lunch. I can't wait to show them my pee sticks! :D


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Luna- Good afternoon everyone else. :wave:
> 
> Thought I was feeling better in regards to this sickness but I woke up feeling a bit worse and of course my OH woke up feeling as though some little person inside of him was trying to kill him. Men are such BABIES! I can be just as sick or worse and I am still up with the girls in the morning trying to complete all my chores for the day. Don't get me wrong, this man is as sweet as pure sugar cane but if he gets sick... I pretty much have a third child. :nope:
> 
> So this morning, I started a shower for him and waited until the bathroom was nice and humid then dragged him up and into the shower. Then I went downstairs and got him one each of ibuprofen and tylenol and a bottle of water from the fridge. Then I got him set with fleece pants, a shirt, thermal socks, and his fleece dressing gown. And so there I was, in the bathroom holding them, ready to help him get dressed when he got out... only to be told... "Honey... I am going back to bed." I almost bit off my tongue in attempt to keep myself from going postal. I calmly put all the nice warm, clean garments on the foot of the bed and walked out, shutting the door behind me. Of course I really felt like letting him know that I am not feeling well either and guess what?? I can't take anything and I can't even take a shower if you are going to be asleep because I have to watch the children and... *sniff* I just... want to do this :hissy: and this :sad2: and pout. All right... so now that is out of the way... sorry to any who read that.... moving on.
> 
> Kit- I do want piccys of that tum of yours love as well as the nursery when finished. :flower:
> 
> Luna- Maybe you can initiate a trade with your DH like, "You paint and I will give a massage after." :winkwink:
> 
> Holly- I saw that someone was trying to sell chickens nearby and the contact name was Holly... of course I thought of you. :hugs: I am glad you enjoyed your run. :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka- Wonderful testing turtles image... you are so creative.
> 
> Clare- I hope you are pregnant and as Kit said, I know nothing of charts but yours looks FAB.
> 
> Hayley- Ooo! I am so excited for your gender scan! :happydance: Hurry up 23rd of March!
> 
> Hello to everyone else, if I missed you, I'm sorry! I still adore you! :hugs:
> 
> Poor, Molly! I'm so sorry you've got a sick houseful! :cry: I hope everyone gets better real soon so that they can dote on you a bit and make you feel like a queen :flower:
> 
> Hey, that's SUCH a good idea. Did you know I'm a massage therapist?! He'll do just about anything for a nice long Swedish massage :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG so would I! Anything you'd like me to do for you Luna? :flower:Click to expand...

Oh, I just loving giving massage - I'd give you one for free and simply enjoy the company of you and Little Holly :thumbup:
That's why I never did very well out in the massage world! I was always happy to give away my massages for free because I felt I was rewarded so much for them just feeling better that asking for payment would be too much ;)
That, and the girls at the spa ate me alive! They were appointment stealing, back stabbing, iPod nabbing biotches!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, I'm going to take the bull by the horns and call my sister:argh:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I remember you mentioned it but can you believe I forgot about until just now?? My suggestion may have been born from my subconscious eh? :winkwink:
> 
> My sister was suppose to come by around 12 and now she changed it to 6 hours later. :dohh:
> 
> What are your plans today lovey?
> 
> Yes, I can believe you forgot! There are about a million more important things than remembering my trade skills! :haha:
> 
> I just asked DH just now if he'd paint if I gave him a 1.5 hour Swedish and he said yes! :happydance: Thanks for the suggestion :D Woohoo!
> 
> Pooey your sister won't be by until later....! :nope:Click to expand...

You're welcome. It's my favorite way to do business with my OH... trades. :thumbup: I'm glad it worked for you! 

Meh- my sister is a bit flakey but I was hoping she wouldn't have been so flakey today... I could have used the help with the girls while I cleaned and such. Maybe get her to bring me a vanilla chai?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck with your sister Hollz.

Luna- I hate people like your old spa people. :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Ooo! Telling the parents! Are they going to be thrilled??


----------



## LunaLady

I hope everything goes over well with your sister, Bethany!!

Molly - yeah, they were so rude to me. I'm too nice and too passive for the spa world, I guess!!!

Apparently I'm having a BOY according to this:
https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx

For those of you with bebes, how accurate is this for your children???


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Ooo! Telling the parents! Are they going to be thrilled??

Oh, I called my parents about ten minutes after I peed on my first stick on Friday morning! They were very excited, yes! My mom has become increasingly excited and is about jumping out of her skin, now :haha:
I'm an only child :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I hope everything goes over well with your sister, Bethany!!
> 
> Molly - yeah, they were so rude to me. I'm too nice and too passive for the spa world, I guess!!!
> 
> Apparently I'm having a BOY according to this:
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx
> 
> For those of you with bebes, how accurate is this for your children???

It was right for Holly:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I hope everything goes over well with your sister, Bethany!!
> 
> Molly - yeah, they were so rude to me. I'm too nice and too passive for the spa world, I guess!!!
> 
> Apparently I'm having a BOY according to this:
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx
> 
> For those of you with bebes, how accurate is this for your children???

I know how you feel. I'm too honest and nice to run with that crowd. 

As for the Chinese gender predictor doohicky... funny story...

I was convinced that my first was a boy... so did the chinese... I had a girl
I was convinced my second was a girl... so did the chinese... I had a girl.
I am currently leaning towards this one being a boy... so are the chinese... FX it's a boy! :haha:

Oh and I didn't know anything about the chinese gender predictor until after I had my second. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything goes over well with your sister, Bethany!!
> 
> Molly - yeah, they were so rude to me. I'm too nice and too passive for the spa world, I guess!!!
> 
> Apparently I'm having a BOY according to this:
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx
> 
> For those of you with bebes, how accurate is this for your children???
> 
> It was right for Holly:thumbup:Click to expand...

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I think it's time to rouse the OH... it's 1120 and my head feels like it's going to explode. I NEED A SHOWER! I mean.. *ahem*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sis is a mystery:shrug: She seems to have a very oppressive home life since she "couldn't talk"- I don't know whether it's her drama queen side or she genuinely has lots of shit, but she did say she really hopes to be there for my wedding but it's not certain yet...In anycase I took her order for the evening meal and she sounded quite tempted by what was on offer so I think she'll make it:winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Sis is a mystery:shrug: She seems to have a very oppressive home life since she "couldn't talk"- I don't know whether it's her drama queen side or she genuinely has lots of shit, but she did say she really hopes to be there for my wedding but it's not certain yet...In anycase I took her order for the evening meal and she sounded quite tempted by what was on offer so I think she'll make it:winkwink:

Sounds promising!! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> One of my friends has just had her babe, a 4kg/52cm boy called Edward Pierre:happydance:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-grrrr-559.gif

Bethany-im thicko:wacko: what is that in our English weights as lbs and ozs ??:wacko:

Kit-where are our pot pics it's much more fun to mlook at others:thumbup:


----------



## Rachael.

LunaLady said:


> I hope everything goes over well with your sister, Bethany!!
> 
> Molly - yeah, they were so rude to me. I'm too nice and too passive for the spa world, I guess!!!
> 
> Apparently I'm having a BOY according to this:
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx
> 
> For those of you with bebes, how accurate is this for your children???

100% accurate for me, apparently i'm having a boy this time! Poor OH he had his heart set on a DD


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything goes over well with your sister, Bethany!!
> 
> Molly - yeah, they were so rude to me. I'm too nice and too passive for the spa world, I guess!!!
> 
> Apparently I'm having a BOY according to this:
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx
> 
> For those of you with bebes, how accurate is this for your children???
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm too honest and nice to run with that crowd.
> 
> As for the Chinese gender predictor doohicky... funny story...
> 
> I was convinced that my first was a boy... so did the chinese... I had a girl
> I was convinced my second was a girl... so did the chinese... I had a girl.
> I am currently leaning towards this one being a boy... so are the chinese... FX it's a boy! :haha:
> 
> Oh and I didn't know anything about the chinese gender predictor until after I had my second. :shrug:Click to expand...




Rachael. said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything goes over well with your sister, Bethany!!
> 
> Molly - yeah, they were so rude to me. I'm too nice and too passive for the spa world, I guess!!!
> 
> Apparently I'm having a BOY according to this:
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx
> 
> For those of you with bebes, how accurate is this for your children???
> 
> 100% accurate for me, apparently i'm having a boy this time! Poor OH he had his heart set on a DDClick to expand...

Looking like better than 50% accuracy with our group! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and our plans are to play World of Warcraft (huge nerds over here) and go to my parent's house for lunch. I can't wait to show them my pee sticks! :D


:haha:your taking them with you!!!I sent my mum a picture msg:haha:

do OH's parents know yet?



LunaLady said:


> I hope everything goes over well with your sister, Bethany!!
> 
> Molly - yeah, they were so rude to me. I'm too nice and too passive for the spa world, I guess!!!
> 
> Apparently I'm having a BOY according to this:
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx
> 
> For those of you with bebes, how accurate is this for your children???

does'nt go far enough back in age to see if they were right about REECE:blush: but says girl for me hope uts correct:thumbup::happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> Sis is a mystery:shrug: She seems to have a very oppressive home life since she "couldn't talk"- I don't know whether it's her drama queen side or she genuinely has lots of shit, but she did say she really hopes to be there for my wedding but it's not certain yet...In anycase I took her order for the evening meal and she sounded quite tempted by what was on offer so I think she'll make it:winkwink:

I hope she does make it lovely:hugs:

Great pic of misswalkingpants:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Rachael-what colour loola are you looking at i had a perv on ebay that look nice!!


----------



## Rachael.

new mummy2010 said:


> Rachael-what colour loola are you looking at i had a perv on ebay that look nice!!

A red one, finishes in about 3 minutes!


----------



## Rachael.

new mummy2010 said:


> Rachael-what colour loola are you looking at i had a perv on ebay that look nice!!

I got outbid, not that bothered still have a few months to get one!


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and our plans are to play World of Warcraft (huge nerds over here) and go to my parent's house for lunch. I can't wait to show them my pee sticks! :D
> 
> 
> :haha:your taking them with you!!!I sent my mum a picture msg:haha:
> 
> do OH's parents know yet?
> 
> Yep, he was over the moon excited to call them on Friday morning, too. All parents (and his siblings) got notified within an hour of me taking the test :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## new mummy2010

Rachael. said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Rachael-what colour loola are you looking at i had a perv on ebay that look nice!!
> 
> I got outbid, not that bothered still have a few months to get one!Click to expand...

Yeah plenty of time ......just been looking at bump pictures :thumbup:some lovely ones:cloud9:and some scary ones:blush:

Where is everyone tonight? I have really bad lower back ache its agony when i move:growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

I have an onion must not eat ones self as i love,love,love onion nommy nom!!


----------



## new mummy2010

This is what i was looking at !


The Bump Thread! Add Pics!


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtletonians (and hi to Luna and Molly)
I have a monster headache and nausea - I'd like to blame ms but I think it's just the [email protected] I ate all weekend. I have drawn up a meal plan for every meal and snack this week so I plan to be super-healthy and beat this ms :sick:
I'm off to feed the baby indian mynah bird someone dropped off with us earlier. So sweet. We had one called Priscilla (Queen of the Desert - because of the bright yellow 'eye make-up' around his eyes :haha:) for years and he was a lunatic.
Anyway, Tylenol and bed for me
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Dunno how to do a link but thats its name well im off tumbleweed night sleep well zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## new mummy2010

Night Trin feel better soon sleep well


----------



## babyhopes2010

Look what nanny Knitted my beanie :cry:

https://img97.imageshack.us/img97/9076/dscn1550ca.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all:flower:

Just made you a gift *SARACHKA* so you can feel all speshall :hugs: But my eyes ache because the lamps were low and I was half watching tv at the same time so off to bed now:sleep:

So beautiful those nanny knits *babyhopes*:cloud9: you'll need them soon:hugs:

*Trin* that's a good sign though, having simp-toms:thumbup:

Hugs and kisses and sleep well wishes to you all:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

*YAWN*

Sorry all that I've not been chatting today..really slammed with work today (amidst decor stuff) so I'll need to try to make some time tomorrow to catch up properly again. I'veonly just shut down my work's laptop :shock:

Hayley and everyone else who mentioned it...I owe you all a bump pic..I will get round to it soon...promise!

Anyway, my eyes are now shutting of their own accord so night night all, sweet dreams to all of you :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Hope all is well at the parents house... :-= Tumbleweed


----------



## LunaLady

I tried to reply to you earlier on my phone, Molly, but I guess it never made it through the interwebs... :haha:

We had a lovely time at my parent's house. They are so very, very excited! My mom kept asking me all kinds of questions and listening in earnest to my answers. :)

I hope your sister finally made it over to your house! I hope you've gotten a chance to rest and relax dear Molly. You're a busy lady and such a good mom and wife to take care of your sick family!

Tomorrow is Monday! I'm going to call and make my first prenatal appointment! The hospital near me has a midwives unit that I'm interested in being referred to. They have all the nice birthing pools and such. And I want an all natural birth because I'm granola like that :haha:
I really wanted a home birth, but I think I'm too chicken to do it for my first. I'm afraid I'll chicken out late in my pregnancy. And transfer rate for first time pregnancies is pretty high. I think the midwives center at the hospital is a good compromise. I think DH is still on the fence about it. He really wants a home birth.

Anyway, I don't know if it's just because I KNOW I'm pregnant now, but I've had quite a few symptoms today. Really gassy, quite a few poos today, SO TIRED, still sore boobies, and burning nipples, and some mild dull aches in the uterus area. Not cramps, but dull aches. Just a few. I kinda feel like I have a mild hang-over. Not a 'I drank too much and passed out and I feel like absolute poo this morning' kind of hang-over, just a 'I drank a little more than I should have, but boy did I have a good time!' kind of hang-over feeling. :haha:

:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

7dpo temp down 
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9253/marchchart.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> 7dpo temp down
> https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9253/marchchart.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

implantation??:shrug:


----------



## poas

I don't understand those charts oh tall one...what do you think it means?
Trin how is your bedrest going? And please if you could help me with some 'fountain of knowledge' advice...is it normal to get a sharp wave of pain across belly when sneezing?
Hey Crunchie...I see you in the distance :)

EDIT-Clare is 'oh tall one' in case any of you think I've bashed my head this morning and lost the plot...


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all!!

Here we go with another dreary Monday :nope: 

LOTS of work to do today so will catch up when I can my lovelies :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great start to their week :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I don't understand those charts oh tall one...what do you think it means?
> Trin how is your bedrest going? And please if you could help me with some 'fountain of knowledge' advice...is it normal to get a sharp wave of pain across belly when sneezing?
> Hey Crunchie...I see you in the distance :)
> 
> EDIT-Clare is 'oh tall one' in case any of you think I've bashed my head this morning and lost the plot...

Bedrest is going ok...only 3 more sleeps!
It's normal - it's the round ligament stretching


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

In a whirlwind of activity I just cleared out my wardrobe:wohoo: I've now just put Hollinka in her cot for snoozy time and then I'm off to the basement to do my sports kit cupboard, which is _really_ messy:blush:

:-k On contemplation and seeing the new season range in a catalogue I'm going to exchange my cycling shoes for a different pair which I like more and go better with my kit. I had warned the man when I bought them that if they don't match my things when I get them home then I might exchange them and he said that was fine, I think he thinks I'm completely :fool: One day when Holly was about 6 months old I walked to this bike shop with her, 20kms walk, over hill and dale and through forest in about 35°C blazing sunshine! I wanted to buy a mountain bike to replace my stolen one but there's no bus or train to this place and Holly was too little for the bike seat so I walked:haha: I did place an order on my bike though, so it wasn't a wasted trip, and it was great fun. I love adventures. We had a map and compass and picnic and I trespassed across land alot-:happydance: 

And now for my RELEVANT CONTRIBUTION:

*Babyhopes* let's just call that an Implantation Dip for today:happydance: Tomorrow is key, looking for a rise now.....:thumbup:

*Luna* I'm glad your parents enjoyed your weesticks:happydance: I have 2 "granola" friends, as you call them:haha: who both set out to have homebirths and both ended up in hospital with emergency situations so they frighten me a bit :argh: But I know lots of ladies do without problems, I've just been unlucky in what I've seen of them myself:shrug: Anyway you have a few months to decide! Yay for symptoms:yipee:

Hope you're not too bored *Trin*:hugs:

I'm off to do that basement cupboard before I miss the chance during LO's nap....

Catch you later Turtles one and all:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! I just finished putting all 1627 people on my mailing list into groups of 20 (because my mail host won't let me send to more than 20 at a time!)

I am very sad. My best friend's mom died this morning. It was really sudden. She was diabetic and went into a coma last night and then died this morning :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning girls 

April I made yummy home
Made lemon curd last night !


----------



## HollyMonkey

sorry Trin:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> sorry Trin:hugs:

Thanks. She was such a part of my growing up. I was at their house almost every weekend from 15 to 18. Very sad :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:mail::wohoo:
I just went to the mailbox and found a surprise TURTLE delivery!
:yipee:

It's a gorgeous pair of bride and groom knitted monkeys (which I'm going to hang on my wedding bag with the bag charm I'm making for it:happydance:) and a really groovy glittery notepad with "Seize every day, In 2 days time tomorrow will be yesterday!" written on each page, and a wedding card (which I'm saving 'til the 12th March :wedding:) and a lovely note from...KIT!!!!!

Thanks sooooo much, I love love love my presents :friends::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hope everyone has a great start to their week :hugs:

I have! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/reception-colis.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi all :hi: 

Quick hello before I _attempt_ to catch up! 
https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1151/1151598fb7cgjh0rs.gif


----------



## poas

AAAAAWWWWW Kit that is a lovely thoughtful gift you sent to miss nearly married :)
Trin I'm really sorry for your loss-this happened to my mum a few weeks ago and really shook her,so I hope you are doing ok,and keeping that baby rested nicely!
Hey everyone else!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> :mail::wohoo:
> I just went to the mailbox and found a surprise TURTLE delivery!
> :yipee:
> 
> It's a gorgeous pair of bride and groom knitted monkeys (which I'm going to hang on my wedding bag with the bag charm I'm making for it:happydance:) and a really groovy glittery notepad with "Seize every day, In 2 days time tomorrow will be yesterday!" written on each page, and a wedding card (which I'm saving 'til the 12th March :wedding:) and a lovely note from...KIT!!!!!
> 
> Thanks sooooo much, I love love love my presents :friends::hugs::kiss:

that was very sweet (and très thoughtful!) of you Kit :thumbup: pics pls bethany :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- lovely gift to Mizz Holly. :hugs: And look at your papaya! Yummy! I mean... CUTE! :haha:

Trin- I'm so sorry for your loss lovey. :hugs2: 

Clare- Let's call that implantation dip... and a good looking one too! :thumbup: 

Newbie- Morning! :wave: How was your weekend?

All right, I'm off. Catch up soon! :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Kit- lovely gift to Mizz Holly. :hugs: And look at your papaya! Yummy! I mean... CUTE! :haha:
> 
> Trin- I'm so sorry for your loss lovey. :hugs2:
> 
> Clare- Let's call that implantation dip... and a good looking one too! :thumbup:
> 
> Newbie- Morning! :wave: How was your weekend?
> 
> All right, I'm off. Catch up soon! :flower:

hi moll! hope u are feeling much better today! :hugs:

my weekend was fun. Saturday I spent time with my friends celebrating a birthday and sunday was family day. DH and I had some much needed qt as well :) Oddly enough, when i wasn't spending time with others i ended up sleeping :shrug: saturday what was supposed to be a quick cat nap ended up being a 3 hr nap and sunday evening i laid down with a headache and the next thing I knew it was 12:30 am :shock: i'd swear it was a symptom were i in my tww but since that's not the case i'm not sure what that was about. :shrug: needless to say i am well rested now! :haha:

did your sister come over finally?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :mail::wohoo:
> I just went to the mailbox and found a surprise TURTLE delivery!
> :yipee:
> 
> It's a gorgeous pair of bride and groom knitted monkeys (which I'm going to hang on my wedding bag with the bag charm I'm making for it:happydance:) and a really groovy glittery notepad with "Seize every day, In 2 days time tomorrow will be yesterday!" written on each page, and a wedding card (which I'm saving 'til the 12th March :wedding:) and a lovely note from...KIT!!!!!
> 
> Thanks sooooo much, I love love love my presents :friends::hugs::kiss:
> 
> that was very sweet (and très thoughtful!) of you Kit :thumbup: pics pls bethany :flower:Click to expand...

hi Newbie:wave: hi Molly:wave:
I'll get some pics of kit's gift up a bit later on:thumbup: Just steaming LO some veggies and then it will be bath and bed etc so when I resurface from childcare at around 7pm...


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- lovely gift to Mizz Holly. :hugs: And look at your papaya! Yummy! I mean... CUTE! :haha:
> 
> Trin- I'm so sorry for your loss lovey. :hugs2:
> 
> Clare- Let's call that implantation dip... and a good looking one too! :thumbup:
> 
> Newbie- Morning! :wave: How was your weekend?
> 
> All right, I'm off. Catch up soon! :flower:
> 
> hi moll! hope u are feeling much better today! :hugs:
> 
> my weekend was fun. Saturday I spent time with my friends celebrating a birthday and sunday was family day. DH and I had some much needed qt as well :) Oddly enough, when i wasn't spending time with others i ended up sleeping :shrug: saturday what was supposed to be a quick cat nap ended up being a 3 hr nap and sunday evening i laid down with a headache and the next thing I knew it was 12:30 am :shock: i'd swear it was a symptom were i in my tww but since that's not the case i'm not sure what that was about. :shrug: needless to say i am well rested now! :haha:
> 
> did your sister come over finally?Click to expand...

That sounds like a lovely weekend! I wish I was able to fit in a 3 hour nap! :)

My sister did finally make it... around 7p. :dohh: I am exhausted this morning and not looking forward to my ob appointment today... it's in the late afternoon and I'm likely to feel/be bloated and heavy and they are going to weigh me and... whine whine whine. :haha: At least I'll hear the little babe's thump thump. Also, I am going to discuss with my doctor about whether or not my due date changes... I changed my tickers because, if nothing else, (s)he is MEASURING to the size of a peach. Right? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Trin - so sorry to hear your sad news! :hugs:

Bethany - I love reading your stories. So adventurous you are! :) What a sweet and thoughtful package from Kit! Can't wait to see pictures!

Newbie - I'm glad you had a nice weekend. And I'm glad you're back here with us :)

Molly - I am glad your sister finally showed! Can't wait to hear about your appointment!!!

Clare - My vote is implantation dip, too! 

As for me... I called just now and made my 1st prenatal appointment! Unfortunately my doctor didn't have anything until two weeks from today - Monday the 14th. I'll be almost 7 weeks by then! How crazy is that?? 

I just googled and it's a toss up between being able to see the heartbeat at 6w2d, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that if she does an ultrasound it'll show up!! :D


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks so much, LittleSpy!!!!!!! :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here you are Turts...pic 1- the whole 'ensemble' :happydance: pic 2- homme et femme munkies :hugs: pic 3- funky note pad :dance:
Plus lovely Kit note and WEDDING CARD which I'm saving for the Big Day:wedding: All in a brown envelope with a particularly ginormous stamp:haha: And da munkies were in pink tissue paper:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3









008.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

So CUTE!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And here are my before and after shots of my wardrobe I tidied this morning :smug:
*BEFORE:*

*AFTER:*


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I don't understand those charts oh tall one...what do you think it means?
> Trin how is your bedrest going? And please if you could help me with some 'fountain of knowledge' advice...is it normal to get a sharp wave of pain across belly when sneezing?
> Hey Crunchie...I see you in the distance :)
> 
> EDIT-Clare is 'oh tall one' in case any of you think I've bashed my head this morning and lost the plot...

not sure cinnamon buns ;)


----------



## babyhopes2010

LittleSpy said:


> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:

:haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Clare *are you even taller than Crunchie? She's 6'4"


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> *Clare *are you even taller than Crunchie? She's 6'4"

NO :hissy::haha: im 6'1


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:
> 
> :haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah Littlespy, if you're _that_ late shouldnt you :test:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Clare *are you even taller than Crunchie? She's 6'4"
> 
> NO :hissy::haha: im 6'1Click to expand...

Actually I can't remember how tall Crunch is, but she has size 100 frankenfeet, I know that much :shrug:

I'm only 5'6" so don't pick on me ok?:flower: Oh tall one :tease:


----------



## Crunchie

no monkeypants that's my foot size !!!!

I'm 6ft....and proud !


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:
> 
> :haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yeah Littlespy, if you're _that_ late shouldnt you :test:Click to expand...

:test: I dont think thats just wind :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Sexy wardrobe !!!

Don't make me post feet pics again ... U couldn't eat your dinner last time :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Sexy wardrobe !!!
> 
> Don't make me post feet pics again ... U couldn't eat your dinner last time :winkwink:

i got uk sz 10 feet:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Sexy wardrobe !!!
> 
> Don't make me post feet pics again ... U couldn't eat your dinner last time :winkwink:
> 
> i got uk sz 10 feet:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh my ! I'm a 9 ..... But I now know that posh shops do the bigger sizes ... Yipppeeee

I had bunion surgery so I shared some pics a while back lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Sexy wardrobe !!!
> 
> Don't make me post feet pics again ... U couldn't eat your dinner last time :winkwink:
> 
> i got uk sz 10 feet:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my ! I'm a 9 ..... But I now know that posh shops do the bigger sizes ... Yipppeeee
> 
> I had bunion surgery so I shared some pics a while back lolClick to expand...

No,thats ok keep the pics :sick: Evans do lovely shoes :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to make a salade niçoise à la Bethany for din dins, lots of greenery and olives and anchovies and potato and avocado and tuna and capers. NomNom if you like that kind of thing :shrug:(which I do, surprise surprise:haha:) My DH will pick out the olives, capers and anchovies and give them to me :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to make a salade niçoise à la Bethany for din dins, lots of greenery and olives and anchovies and potato and avocado and tuna and capers. NomNom if you like that kind of thing :shrug:(which I do, surprise surprise:haha:) My DH will pick out the olives, capers and anchovies and give them to me :munch:

Nom nom... We have jacket spuds for dinner ! I do like a nice jacket


----------



## babyhopes2010

I just had freshly home made soup :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit, such a sweet turtle you are :hugs:

Holly, impressive wardrobe :thumbup:

Molly, good luck for the obgyn :flower:

Hello everyone else. You tall people scare me :shock: I'm 5'1"


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:
> 
> :haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yeah Littlespy, if you're _that_ late shouldnt you :test:Click to expand...
> 
> :test: I dont think thats just wind :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm:-k But Clare maybe it's pre-menstrual bloating, I wouldn't want Littlespy to be disappointed if she gets a :bfn: Maybe she should wait a little longer before testing:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Kit, such a sweet turtle you are :hugs:
> 
> Holly, impressive wardrobe :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, good luck for the obgyn :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else. You tall people scare me :shock: I'm 5'1"

Tiny Trin:awww:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:
> 
> :haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yeah Littlespy, if you're _that_ late shouldnt you :test:Click to expand...
> 
> :test: I dont think thats just wind :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm:-k But Clare maybe it's pre-menstrual bloating, I wouldn't want Littlespy to be disappointed if she gets a :bfn: Maybe she should wait a little longer before testing:shrug:Click to expand...

yeh i think she might be testing to early :-k What dpo is she?:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to make a salade niçoise à la Bethany for din dins, lots of greenery and olives and anchovies and potato and avocado and tuna and capers. NomNom if you like that kind of thing :shrug:(which I do, surprise surprise:haha:) My DH will pick out the olives, capers and anchovies and give them to me :munch:

That sounds DELISH! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Kit, such a sweet turtle you are :hugs:
> 
> Holly, impressive wardrobe :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, good luck for the obgyn :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else. You tall people scare me :shock: I'm 5'1"
> 
> Tiny Trin:awww:Click to expand...

Your the same as my mummy .... Little tiny frankenmommy


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Kit, such a sweet turtle you are :hugs:
> 
> Holly, impressive wardrobe :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, good luck for the obgyn :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else. You tall people scare me :shock: I'm 5'1"
> 
> Tiny Trin:awww:Click to expand...

Trin..............
https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/631/trin.jpg
:rofl:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:
> 
> :haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yeah Littlespy, if you're _that_ late shouldnt you :test:Click to expand...
> 
> :test: I dont think thats just wind :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm:-k But Clare maybe it's pre-menstrual bloating, I wouldn't want Littlespy to be disappointed if she gets a :bfn: Maybe she should wait a little longer before testing:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i think she might be testing to early :-k What dpo is she?:shrug:Click to expand...

About 140 dpo at a guess so I think she's setting herself up for a fall testing so early:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:
> 
> :haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yeah Littlespy, if you're _that_ late shouldnt you :test:Click to expand...
> 
> :test: I dont think thats just wind :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm:-k But Clare maybe it's pre-menstrual bloating, I wouldn't want Littlespy to be disappointed if she gets a :bfn: Maybe she should wait a little longer before testing:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i think she might be testing to early :-k What dpo is she?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> About 140dpo at a guess so I think she's setting herself up for a fall testing so early:nope:Click to expand...

My mum always told me to wait 9 and a half months and if there was no baby then :test:


----------



## Sarachka

hello turtles!!!

I have a super bad headache that hasn't really subsided all that much since I took two co codamols @ 3pm. Just feel like curling up and going to sleep.

How was the start of everyone's week? I've just had a catch up and it seems to have been quiet on here today.

Holly what a lovely surprise in the mail!!! KittehMail is the BEST!


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Kit, such a sweet turtle you are :hugs:
> 
> Holly, impressive wardrobe :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, good luck for the obgyn :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else. You tall people scare me :shock: I'm 5'1"
> 
> Tiny Trin:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin..............
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/631/trin.jpg
> :rofl:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Sarachka!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Kit, such a sweet turtle you are :hugs:
> 
> Holly, impressive wardrobe :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, good luck for the obgyn :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else. You tall people scare me :shock: I'm 5'1"
> 
> Tiny Trin:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Your the same as my mummy .... Little tiny frankenmommyClick to expand...

I may not believe you if it weren't for the fact that my 5'3" sis has an 18yr old daughter of 6' :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

I'm so under pressure with work, I'm just having a dinner break just now and a quick check in with ma' turts :friends:

How is everyone? 

Trin..so sorry m'love about your loss..my Uncle died yesterday too, I am sad :cry:

Molly...good luck love at the OBGYN...look forward to "seeing" you on :cloud9: again afterwards :thumbup:

Holly...din dins sound NOM NOM :munch: and loving your wardrobe achievement :smug: :thumbup:

Clare....yep! I'm voting ID too! :thumbup: Fingers crossed.

Littlespy..hello m'love :wave: Are you well? :flower:

Crunchie....ahhh, 6ft, size 9 feet..you are a beautiful right angle m'love :winkwink:

Lissy...:hi: how are you? Hope the round ligament pains are a little better :hugs:

Luna...so pleased everyone is so excited for you :happydance: I hope all is well in Lunaland :flower:

emandi....hope you feel better now, tests/results are soon no? 

Sarachka..I LOVED your turtle tests..what a clever turtle you are (I know I'm always saying that but you really are!) :amartass:

Hayley...pot pics will be forthcoming soon I promise...honest :blush:

Jaynie!! Where you at? Get back here miss and give us some banter :winkwink:

Newbie doobee-dooooooooooooo....how are youbeee doobee dooooooo? :winkwink: Still tired m'love?

addie...hope you're hanging in there doll :hugs:

Ginge.....hello sweetie :wave: How you feeling today?

Sooo, I'm sorry if I missed anyone out but my brain...she is mush :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:rofl:
https://img703.imageshack.us/img703/5399/trumr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Great stalk kit cat :)


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> :hi: Sarachka!

AIIGHT!

Kit, I found you some lovely gender neutral cot bedding

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd125/uniquebabygear/gothic-baby-bedding.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Sarachka!
> 
> AIIGHT!
> 
> Kit, I found you some lovely gender neutral cot bedding
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd125/uniquebabygear/gothic-baby-bedding.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Here we go with another dreary Monday :nope:
> 
> LOTS of work to do today so will catch up when I can my lovelies :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great start to their week :hugs:

Um we did miss you yesterday was most silent on here:haha:.......wow you worked late hey :wacko:nice papaya nommy nom:winkwink:



TrinityMom said:


> Whew! I just finished putting all 1627 people on my mailing list into groups of 20 (because my mail host won't let me send to more than 20 at a time!)
> 
> I am very sad. My best friend's mom died this morning. It was really sudden. She was diabetic and went into a coma last night and then died this morning :cry:

:cry:Thats very sad Trin so sorry:hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> :mail::wohoo:
> I just went to the mailbox and found a surprise TURTLE delivery!
> :yipee:
> 
> It's a gorgeous pair of bride and groom knitted monkeys (which I'm going to hang on my wedding bag with the bag charm I'm making for it:happydance:) and a really groovy glittery notepad with "Seize every day, In 2 days time tomorrow will be yesterday!" written on each page, and a wedding card (which I'm saving 'til the 12th March :wedding:) and a lovely note from...KIT!!!!!
> 
> Thanks sooooo much, I love love love my presents :friends::hugs::kiss:

What a lucky monkey having turtle parcels :thumbup:i have found a few things i have my eye on for a couple of deserving turtles too :happydance:



Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- lovely gift to Mizz Holly. :hugs: And look at your papaya! Yummy! I mean... CUTE! :haha:
> 
> Trin- I'm so sorry for your loss lovey. :hugs2:
> 
> Clare- Let's call that implantation dip... and a good looking one too! :thumbup:
> 
> Newbie- Morning! :wave: How was your weekend?
> 
> All right, I'm off. Catch up soon! :flower:
> 
> hi moll! hope u are feeling much better today! :hugs:
> 
> my weekend was fun. Saturday I spent time with my friends celebrating a birthday and sunday was family day. DH and I had some much needed qt as well :) Oddly enough, when i wasn't spending time with others i ended up sleeping :shrug: saturday what was supposed to be a quick cat nap ended up being a 3 hr nap and sunday evening i laid down with a headache and the next thing I knew it was 12:30 am :shock: i'd swear it was a symptom were i in my tww but since that's not the case i'm not sure what that was about. :shrug: needless to say i am well rested now! :haha:
> 
> did your sister come over finally?Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a lovely weekend! I wish I was able to fit in a 3 hour nap! :)
> 
> My sister did finally make it... around 7p. :dohh: I am exhausted this morning and not looking forward to my ob appointment today... it's in the late afternoon and I'm likely to feel/be bloated and heavy and they are going to weigh me and... whine whine whine. :haha: At least I'll hear the little babe's thump thump. Also, I am going to discuss with my doctor about whether or not my due date changes... I changed my tickers because, if nothing else, (s)he is MEASURING to the size of a peach. Right? :winkwink:Click to expand...


Uhhh you have a peach yay for peaches i fancy a juicy peach shame your so far away:haha:




LunaLady said:


> Trin - so sorry to hear your sad news! :hugs:
> 
> Bethany - I love reading your stories. So adventurous you are! :) What a sweet and thoughtful package from Kit! Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Newbie - I'm glad you had a nice weekend. And I'm glad you're back here with us :)
> 
> Molly - I am glad your sister finally showed! Can't wait to hear about your appointment!!!
> 
> Clare - My vote is implantation dip, too!
> 
> As for me... I called just now and made my 1st prenatal appointment! Unfortunately my doctor didn't have anything until two weeks from today - Monday the 14th. I'll be almost 7 weeks by then! How crazy is that??
> 
> I just googled and it's a toss up between being able to see the heartbeat at 6w2d, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that if she does an ultrasound it'll show up!! :D

Yay for docs app and for maybe getting to see HB:happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> Here you are Turts...pic 1- the whole 'ensemble' :happydance: pic 2- homme et femme munkies :hugs: pic 3- funky note pad :dance:
> Plus lovely Kit note and WEDDING CARD which I'm saving for the Big Day:wedding: All in a brown envelope with a particularly ginormous stamp:haha: And da munkies were in pink tissue paper:kiss:




HollyMonkey said:


> And here are my before and after shots of my wardrobe I tidied this morning :smug:
> *BEFORE:*
> View attachment 175101
> 
> *AFTER:*
> View attachment 175102

Lovely pressies what a lucky Bethany :winkwink:and what a very tidy wardrobe:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Sarachka!
> 
> AIIGHT!
> 
> Kit, I found you some lovely gender neutral cot bedding
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd125/uniquebabygear/gothic-baby-bedding.jpgClick to expand...

Ahhhh, it's so lovely, I couldn't think of anything more soothing than a mass of screaming skulls :cloud9: Where oh where can I purchase such dreamy cot bedding? :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh and yes Molly hope all is going well at drs

Clare-tis ID im seeing me thinks dunno much about charts but that would be my guess

SAra-hello sorry for headache

Kit -you will be carrying a watermelon by time we have pics tut tut *wags finger at naughty Kit*


----------



## x-ginge-x

God damnit i'm ill today, manic backache nausea and a headache and i feels a sore throat coming not good :nope: I want want want :brat: turtle addresses please so I can sends gifts!!! Don't know what i'd be sending just yet :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

babyhopes2010 said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:
> 
> :haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:Click to expand...

:haha:
Yes, I'm very, VERY late. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

TrinityMom said:


> Kit, such a sweet turtle you are :hugs:
> 
> Holly, impressive wardrobe :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, good luck for the obgyn :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else. You tall people scare me :shock: I'm 5'1"

No fear, Trin. I'm pretty much with you at 5'4."
:flower:

Which is probably why I'm looking about 7 months pregnant at this point. :haha: Nowhere for baby to go but out.


----------



## LittleSpy

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> I'm late (I haven't been on in a _while_) but *CONGRATS, Luna!* :happydance:
> 
> :haha: i thought u meant 'late: :rofl: i was like _*coughs*_might wanna look at ur ticker :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yeah Littlespy, if you're _that_ late shouldnt you :test:Click to expand...
> 
> :test: I dont think thats just wind :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm:-k But Clare maybe it's pre-menstrual bloating, I wouldn't want Littlespy to be disappointed if she gets a :bfn: Maybe she should wait a little longer before testing:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i think she might be testing to early :-k What dpo is she?:shrug:Click to expand...


By the way, I did finally stop testing about 12 weeks ago. :winkwink:


----------



## poas

Evening all...I don't really have anything interesting, relevant or even random to say.......Have a good evening,I'm off to bedskis!


----------



## LunaLady

That was an impressive post, Kit! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Kit- I'm doing great. I've been feeling very well the last couple of weeks & I've gotten so much done around my house (I've started nesting a bit early :blush:). How are things with you? :flower: Is baby bumping around like crazy in there yet? I really started feeling mine kick the last few days. Before it was mainly flutters & squirmies. Now it's undeniable that this baby is indeed trying to kick her way out of my uterus at this point. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm feeling very unpregnant, today. No symptoms!! :shrug:
Other than obsessing ;)


----------



## new mummy2010

luna-did you test again lol?

Kit & littlespy-i can feel squirmies & flutterbys but can't wait for a big booting he he!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi kmteehoo & jenny penn


----------



## LunaLady

No, I haven't tested again. Haven't felt the urge to, though that's likely to change, I am sure :)


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy- Pot pics??!! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy- Pot pics??!! :winkwink:

VERY GOOD POINT MOLLY!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Should not watch "Up" when pregnant... should not watch... :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit* my darling that's so sad about your Uncle, were you close to him?

Dh is absolutely riveted by a tv programme about Mars as seen through a telescope but to be honest it just looks like my pre-fertile cm :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy- Pot pics??!! :winkwink:

Not a very good one but this is pre-preg and today. The bump has gotten a little out of hand the last few days. I feel like a whale. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







prepreg and 20+2.JPG
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mollykins

Kit and Trin- such awful news. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

oh little spy........thats a lurvvvverly pot pic xxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Such a gorgeous little baby bump you've got there, LittleSpy!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> LittleSpy- Pot pics??!! :winkwink:
> 
> Not a very good one but this is pre-preg and today. The bump has gotten a little out of hand the last few days. I feel like a whale. :wacko:Click to expand...

Hello Baby!:wave: I see you!!:baby: 
Gorgeous baby bump Littlespy, well done!!XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Got to go to bed, DH is summoning me:happydance: Not fertile or anything but soon to be married :happydance:

Luv ya :kiss: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry ladies, got caught watching the Oscars...which I never do.
I'll catch up with you all tomorrow

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

7dpo meh bfn :haha:
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4489/2802.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poas

Clare, I would try to wait till 12/13dpo at least my love x

Edit,I prob have line eye but the bottom one...?


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Clare, I would try to wait till 12/13dpo at least my love x
> 
> Edit,I prob have line eye but the bottom one...?

Hmmmmmmm I was thinking the same


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well if I ovulated I'm about 4dpo and omg the gas I have probably a symptom of something I ate and this backache is soo very painful I had to take co codamol and I have another 14 days of antibiotics as I still have the water infection I've been making gifts for you ladies tonight I have to get a few things this week for you special turtles :)


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. Clare. I see something. :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

I kinda see a line on the bottom one. Like the bottom left corner of the line. !!! I hope that means a BFP for you in a few days!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and the doctor's appointment was dreadfully uneventful considering the 90 minute trip both ways. Test my pee. Weigh me. Check blood pressure. Doctor comes in, finds heartbeat. We're done. Seemed a little anti-climactic to me. :shrug: Oh and baby's heart rate was 150 bpm... both my girls were always in the 160 range. :-k

Oh and she is not going to change my due date as I normally carry late anyway. I have to change my tickers again. *sulk*


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh and the doctor's appointment was dreadfully uneventful considering the 90 minute trip both ways. Test my pee. Weigh me. Check blood pressure. Doctor comes in, finds heartbeat. We're done. Seemed a little anti-climactic to me. :shrug: Oh and baby's heart rate was 150 bpm... both my girls were always in the 160 range. :-k
> 
> Oh and she is not going to change my due date as I normally carry late anyway. I have to change my tickers again. *sulk*

Ooo, maybe the slightly slower heart rate means *BOY*!!


----------



## LunaLady

I hope everyone's feeling better in your house, Molly :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres my chart updated lol
im ok with not being preg this month lol]
https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/9253/marchchart.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> heres my chart updated lol
> im ok with not being preg this month lol]
> https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/9253/marchchart.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Your temp's gone up!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare, I would try to wait till 12/13dpo at least my love x
> 
> Edit,I prob have line eye but the bottom one...?
> 
> Hmmmmmmm I was thinking the sameClick to expand...

me too:shrug: Line eye on 2nd one


----------



## mummyApril

i see a line on the second one too! just popping in quickly! will have to catch up later, update on my LO's shampoo situation at her dads, after i txed him he went out and bought her her own shampoo and conditioner (well that was hard) and then angel said to me 'Jade (his gf) has a green apple shampoo she even washes bo (her dog) with it!' at which i was gob-smacked she would was her dog with it but not allow my child to use it, silly delusional woman lol, anyway rant over, hope youre all well speak to you all later xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Babyhopes I can actually see a line on both when I clicked on them! Hope it's not evap though coz the dye has dried. And 7dpo is when I got my first shadow line last cycle but dismissed it as evap so you never know:thumbup: But very early still!


----------



## Sarachka

The witch is here. On to cycle 6 TTC. :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning All! :flower:

Sorry I've not been about, work/life is hectic right now :wacko:

I'm on to say another very swift hello and then goodbye as I'm off today/tonight on business, then my mum arrives tomorrow sometime as she's coming down for my Uncle's funeral (he lived further South than me) The house is upside down due to decorating so I hope she doesn't bring her white inspection gloves :shock: :winkwink: I am bit concerned actually as my house is not remotely geared toward a disabled person :wacko: Also got a message from SIL last night to say that MIL was in hospital after having a fall. She may have broken her shoulder or arm :nope: She has osteoporosis, so it's not good. What's next eh?

Anyway, enought tales of woe..I hope everyone is well and having a good week so far. :flower:

Clare...think I also must join the legions of "line eyers"..that second pic..hmmmmm :shrug:

Love and snugs to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> The witch is here. On to cycle 6 TTC. :cry:

Oh no...:nope:, sorry m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh and the doctor's appointment was dreadfully uneventful considering the 90 minute trip both ways. Test my pee. Weigh me. Check blood pressure. Doctor comes in, finds heartbeat. We're done. Seemed a little anti-climactic to me. :shrug: Oh and baby's heart rate was 150 bpm... both my girls were always in the 160 range. :-k
> 
> Oh and she is not going to change my due date as I normally carry late anyway. I have to change my tickers again. *sulk*

It's kinda better that it's an anticlimax, means all is going well:thumbup: You don't want them suddenly telling you your blood pressure's too high or something:shock:
And I agree with Luna, I think boys have lower heartrates. Though I just looked at Holly's and they're pretty different each time- At 8 weeks it was 176bpm and at 12 weeks 161bpm and at 31 weeks 137bpm and at 36weeks 123bpm :shrug: Guess it depends on the age and whether baby's chillaxin or not:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> The witch is here. On to cycle 6 TTC. :cry:

poo bums. 6th time lucky:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMANDI!!!!:cake:

I hope you're doing something nice today and get spoiled rotten!!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and the doctor's appointment was dreadfully uneventful considering the 90 minute trip both ways. Test my pee. Weigh me. Check blood pressure. Doctor comes in, finds heartbeat. We're done. Seemed a little anti-climactic to me. :shrug: Oh and baby's heart rate was 150 bpm... both my girls were always in the 160 range. :-k
> 
> Oh and she is not going to change my due date as I normally carry late anyway. I have to change my tickers again. *sulk*
> 
> It's kinda better that it's an anticlimax, means all is going well:thumbup: You don't want them suddenly telling you your blood pressure's too high or something:shock:
> And I agree with Luna, I think boys have lower heartrates. Though I just looked at Holly's and they're pretty different each time- At 8 weeks it was 176bpm and at 12 weeks 161bpm and at 31 weeks 137bpm and at 36weeks 123bpm :shrug: Guess it depends on the age and whether baby's chillaxin or not:haha:Click to expand...

Yep...what Holly said! :winkwink: Hope you're ok Molls and glad everything went ok at the docs :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got a rushy day, bus to catch in 30mins and LO and I still not dressed yet :blush: I have been up since 6am, but in my dresssing gown, reading mainly. LO needs new shoes, she's been secretly growing her feet.

Have a lovely day folks, catch you later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Bye Holly and LO :wave:

Have a great day shoe shopping :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMANDI!!!!:cake:
> 
> I hope you're doing something nice today and get spoiled rotten!!! :hugs:

OOOoooooo well remembered Kit!!:happydance:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY from Holly and me :hugs:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/0006.gif



:hug:


----------



## Crunchie

Happy birthday emandi xxx


----------



## Sarachka

*Happy Birthday to yooooo, happy birthday to yooooo happy birthday our darling Emandi, happy birthday to yooooo*


----------



## HollyMonkey

My baby's asleep:sleep: We didn't get our bus, I gave up rushing when I was changing wriggly giggly nappy bum and knew we wouldn't make it. I'll cycle to the shoe shop this afternoon. Did some housework and knitting instead, and phoned the hotel to confirm the menu for my wedding meal and the bike shop to order my replacement bike shoes. :telephone:

How you doing *Trin*? A tad nervous now about Thursday I should imagine :hugs:

And where's *Jaynie* hiding out? Have you facebook kidnapped her Sarachka?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo I see you Jaynie!:hi: And The Birthday Girl :hi: :cake:

I'm eating wholemeal crackers with a yummy dried tomato, ginger and cumin paste. 'Tis 'licious :munch: I'm so hungry, might have to have lunch before LO wakes up:blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls thanks for noticing my absence I feel special (not in the needs kinda way)!

I have just had a rubbish quiet weekend that I didn't have anything to say to anyone a bit of a black hole. I have been very reflective of what I have and what I want and I think I feel better. I'm not bothered about FT work since we want a baby and then the house work although we don't have loads at his rents falls to me so I think i'm dead set on looking for part time work and this means I can be on top of my game wherever I am! Hopefully, i'll get pregnant and then I will be grateful that I don't have ot find 40 hours of childcare when I know we haven't got it. 

Anyway enough about me. I am sorry for being so absent it's just took me over an hour to catch up! 

Sarachka Sorry that you have your :witch: I have had a weird period this time round. I *still* have faith that you will get pregnant you have to have the faith I know a woman who tried for a year each for her two girls. I just think there's nothing about it that's exact and you could even take longer than that - just don't give up kk? I wanna know you as a mummy!

Emandi - Happy Birthday dearie! Glad you are resolved to not take anything, but you should take folic acid in your 2ww just in case you know cause it's good! 

Holly - I agree with Sarachka that Kitteh mail is the best, when I work I can't wait to make and send gifts and cards and tings! I started my scarf again and so that kept me going this weekend and now I am done and I get to knit a zig zag scarf for Erin (to practice increasing!) Can't wait....

:hi: everyone! Hope you all had fantastic weekends.


----------



## firstbaby25

Now I have to go... I want to get out into the sunshine! Definitely going to get dressed :blush: and buy some needles and stuff for my next project! I can't get enough... :kiss: love to you all

I forgot to send my condolences to Trin and Kit - death sucks, touches you no matter how you know them :flower:

Ginge :kiss: thanks for asking about me hope you feel better soon...

Crunch & Littlespy I loooooooooooooooooooove your pot pics :cloud9:

Luna... Another congrats


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls thanks for noticing my absence I feel special (not in the needs kinda way)!
> 
> I have just had a rubbish quiet weekend that I didn't have anything to say to anyone a bit of a black hole. I have been very reflective of what I have and what I want and I think I feel better. I'm not bothered about FT work since we want a baby and then the house work although we don't have loads at his rents falls to me so I think i'm dead set on looking for part time work and this means I can be on top of my game wherever I am! Hopefully, i'll get pregnant and then I will be grateful that I don't have ot find 40 hours of childcare when I know we haven't got it.
> 
> Anyway enough about me. I am sorry for being so absent it's just took me over an hour to catch up!
> 
> Sarachka Sorry that you have your :witch: I have had a weird period this time round. I *still* have faith that you will get pregnant you have to have the faith I know a woman who tried for a year each for her two girls. I just think there's nothing about it that's exact and you could even take longer than that - just don't give up kk? I wanna know you as a mummy!
> 
> Emandi - Happy Birthday dearie! Glad you are resolved to not take anything, but you should take folic acid in your 2ww just in case you know cause it's good!
> 
> Holly - I agree with Sarachka that Kitteh mail is the best, when I work I can't wait to make and send gifts and cards and tings! I started my scarf again and so that kept me going this weekend and now I am done and I get to knit a zig zag scarf for Erin (to practice increasing!) Can't wait....
> 
> :hi: everyone! Hope you all had fantastic weekends.

When in doubt, Knit :thumbup:

Glad you're back:flower: All refreshed and meditated by the sounds of it too. Spring is just round the corner, a bit of sunshine will do us all some good:hugs: Why was your AF weird?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bye Bye jaynie, have fun!

At last my :baby: has woken up, I can EAT now!!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Babyhopes I can actually see a line on both when I clicked on them! Hope it's not evap though coz the dye has dried. And 7dpo is when I got my first shadow line last cycle but dismissed it as evap so you never know:thumbup: But very early still!

Why can't I see any of the image shack thingies?? I signed up and everything :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> The witch is here. On to cycle 6 TTC. :cry:

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My baby's asleep:sleep: We didn't get our bus, I gave up rushing when I was changing wriggly giggly nappy bum and knew we wouldn't make it. I'll cycle to the shoe shop this afternoon. Did some housework and knitting instead, and phoned the hotel to confirm the menu for my wedding meal and the bike shop to order my replacement bike shoes. :telephone:
> 
> How you doing *Trin*? A tad nervous now about Thursday I should imagine :hugs:
> 
> And where's *Jaynie* hiding out? Have you facebook kidnapped her Sarachka?

Hi
I'm here! I'm ok :thumbup: DH is off sick today so he got to be my driver. I forgot that I'd booked to do a talk at a mums group at one of the hospitals. SO I went to do the talk, and my friend who used to be my pr person was there with her baby. She ignored me until I went right up to her and greeted her and she was like "Oh!! Goodness! I didn't see you!". ANyway, there were 22 moms and babies in the room so there was a fair amount of noise from the babies but she sat on the floor in the middle and had a LOUD conversation the whole time I was talking! I was so annoyed that she could be so rude. The sister in charge shushed them a few times but I think she was too embarrassed to do any more. So disappointing :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy Birthday Emandi!!! 
 



Attached Files:







120671,xcitefun-happy-birthday.gif
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/pics/glitters/h/happy_tuesday-7440.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Welcome back Jaynie-poo! We missed you!:flower:
Sometimes we need those times of introspection tho


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning Ladies I've had some new this morning a cousin of mine is pregnant unplanned of course but they are soooo happy about it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My baby's asleep:sleep: We didn't get our bus, I gave up rushing when I was changing wriggly giggly nappy bum and knew we wouldn't make it. I'll cycle to the shoe shop this afternoon. Did some housework and knitting instead, and phoned the hotel to confirm the menu for my wedding meal and the bike shop to order my replacement bike shoes. :telephone:
> 
> How you doing *Trin*? A tad nervous now about Thursday I should imagine :hugs:
> 
> And where's *Jaynie* hiding out? Have you facebook kidnapped her Sarachka?
> 
> Hi
> I'm here! I'm ok :thumbup: DH is off sick today so he got to be my driver. I forgot that I'd booked to do a talk at a mums group at one of the hospitals. SO I went to do the talk, and my friend who used to be my pr person was there with her baby. She ignored me until I went right up to her and greeted her and she was like "Oh!! Goodness! I didn't see you!". ANyway, there were 22 moms and babies in the room so there was a fair amount of noise from the babies but she sat on the floor in the middle and had a LOUD conversation the whole time I was talking! I was so annoyed that she could be so rude. The sister in charge shushed them a few times but I think she was too embarrassed to do any more. So disappointing :growlmad:Click to expand...

That's the lady you fired a little while back because it wasn't working out with her, right? Just what you need, an adult making a noise as well as 22 babies in the room:wacko: That's so rude, if I was the sister in charge I'd have gone and sellotaped her mouth up :-# :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh how I love freecycle :D I have bagged myself a chest freezer :)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I hope everyone's feeling better in your house, Molly :flower:

I hope the lower heart rate means a boy too! :) I really am inclined to believe I'm carrying a boy but I don't know if it's just wishful thinking or if it's something more... like how Trin KNOWS she is pregnant before a test tells her so. :shrug:

My youngest and my OH are actually worse off with this sickness than they have been. My OH is still in bed and not going to work and my youngest very mellow and cuddly... strange for the high energy little miss. :hugs: My oldest and I seem to be the better off, but not by far. sigh. 

How is your Tuesday morning?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- My goodness woman! Such busy times in your immediate future! And all not so pleasant! :nope: Again, sorry about your Uncle. :hugs: And now your MIL! :dohh: Hope she is better off than they think. :flower: Look forward to having you back with us when you can manage it. :hugs:

Holly- Strange that little Miss had a "all over" heart rate... I remember the girls were ALWAYS in the 160's. Hmmm... I guess I am going to have to wait until my next appointment (25 March) to see if it's a trend or if this little one has a "Holly all over" heart rate. :winkwink:

Sarachka- I'm so sorry for your AF. :hugs: It's disheartening I know... BUT it will be your turn when the time is right.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Good to have you back love. I can't wait to see pics of your knitting creations! Ooo! :yipee: 

Trin- I'd a bopped her one on the head... with a ruler... :growlmad: So rude!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I love the new pic of little miss in the avatar. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

*happy birthday emandi!!!*


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> The witch is here. On to cycle 6 TTC. :cry:

I'm sorry, Sarachka :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> Morning All! :flower:
> 
> Sorry I've not been about, work/life is hectic right now :wacko:
> 
> I'm on to say another very swift hello and then goodbye as I'm off today/tonight on business, then my mum arrives tomorrow sometime as she's coming down for my Uncle's funeral (he lived further South than me) The house is upside down due to decorating so I hope she doesn't bring her white inspection gloves :shock: :winkwink: I am bit concerned actually as my house is not remotely geared toward a disabled person :wacko: Also got a message from SIL last night to say that MIL was in hospital after having a fall. She may have broken her shoulder or arm :nope: She has osteoporosis, so it's not good. What's next eh?
> 
> Anyway, enought tales of woe..I hope everyone is well and having a good week so far. :flower:
> 
> Clare...think I also must join the legions of "line eyers"..that second pic..hmmmmm :shrug:
> 
> Love and snugs to all :hugs::kiss:

Sorry about your uncle, Kit! :( I hope your MIL is okay, too. :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMANDI!!!!:cake:
> 
> I hope you're doing something nice today and get spoiled rotten!!! :hugs:

YAY! Happy Birthday, Emandi!!!!



firstbaby25 said:


> Now I have to go... I want to get out into the sunshine! Definitely going to get dressed :blush: and buy some needles and stuff for my next project! I can't get enough... :kiss: love to you all
> 
> I forgot to send my condolences to Trin and Kit - death sucks, touches you no matter how you know them :flower:
> 
> Ginge :kiss: thanks for asking about me hope you feel better soon...
> 
> Crunch & Littlespy I loooooooooooooooooooove your pot pics :cloud9:
> 
> Luna... Another congrats

Thank you, Jaynie. And thanks for popping in and telling us how you are. Last night when I was trying to dall asleep and thinking about everything other than sleeping, I thought of you and how we hadn't heard much from you and so I'm glad we got an update. :hugs:



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone's feeling better in your house, Molly :flower:
> 
> I hope the lower heart rate means a boy too! :) I really am inclined to believe I'm carrying a boy but I don't know if it's just wishful thinking or if it's something more... like how Trin KNOWS she is pregnant before a test tells her so. :shrug:
> 
> My youngest and my OH are actually worse off with this sickness than they have been. My OH is still in bed and not going to work and my youngest very mellow and cuddly... strange for the high energy little miss. :hugs: My oldest and I seem to be the better off, but not by far. sigh.
> 
> How is your Tuesday morning?Click to expand...

Boo for sickness! I'm sorry you're all still sick. I guess it's just one of those things that has to take some time to pass. :growlmad:

My Tuesday is fine. Just woke up about 20 minutes ago. Got a nice long sleep. I've been absolutely DEAD TIRED for the past week, but every time I try to sleep I can't sleep much (due to my sickness last week and then the bfp was too exciting :haha: )

I went to the craft store yesterday and got some more yarn to work on a few more of my projects. There's THIS YARN that looks perfect for that hat/booties I showed you guys. Such adorable colors! And it's very soft :)

I also made a list of baby clothes patterns that I want because my craft store often has $0.99 sales on their patterns. The only way to buy them, IMO. So, I'm keeping the list in my handbag until the sale. I want to make cute little baby clothes!! :brat:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, look how cute this is??? Uses that yarn I mentioned:
https://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/SN0105.pdf

ETA: and this!
https://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/SN0106.pdf


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- You knit! :dohh: I feel so left out of the loop! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- You knit! :dohh: I feel so left out of the loop! :haha:

I do knit, but I've been a crochet kick for the last month and a half or so. :D
I guess it's time to pick up a yarn craft, Molly! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

So, I'm still symptomless today! :(
No MS, yet. Should I be worried about that??


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- You knit! :dohh: I feel so left out of the loop! :haha:
> 
> I do knit, but I've been a crochet kick for the last month and a half or so. :D
> I guess it's time to pick up a yarn craft, Molly! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I used to crochet... it's been many moons though since I've picked up a hook. I spent A LOT of time cross stitching too. I am actually interested in knitting; I like the look of the stitches better. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> So, I'm still symptomless today! :(
> No MS, yet. Should I be worried about that??

Nope, no worries. I don't think mine kicked in until around 6 or 7 weeks. Also... some women don't get it. (strange I know :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes thanks guys. I was quite introverted I think sarachka got me going on it when she ranted about weight etc and for some reason it caused me to suddenly need to resolve things in my head. We aren't rolling in it and the dole simply isn't enough. I'm a neither here nor there person when it comes to experience and my law degree is a bit random. I need to find a peoffession so I'm doing and accountancy course at local college in September but I think this will force a break. Maybe it's what we need since the crappy weekend with no baby gravy my mind has been working overtime about it all. It can be so emotional and I didn't sign up to do that alone. So I'll see I think I need to work on me before I think about a 'we' iykwim? Anyway... It's like Tuesday on the couch with jaynie! 

Molly :cloud9: for your scan no? I feel my uterus move when I see :haha: btw if your DH's sister wants to say anything else about Logan just give her my number I'll maybe give her a piece of my mind :grrr: what petty tripe! Anything goes with babies butthead does she have children? She could have even said what she wanted to say without sounding so rude and offensive! Harumph indeed.

Sarachka. I missed you heck I missed you all. I bet you'd have talked me through it sufficiently too. Trin, such pants that you are on bedrest still it feels a lifetime for me never mind thee sat in bed!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- You knit! :dohh: I feel so left out of the loop! :haha:
> 
> I do knit, but I've been a crochet kick for the last month and a half or so. :D
> I guess it's time to pick up a yarn craft, Molly! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I used to crochet... it's been many moons though since I've picked up a hook. I spent A LOT of time cross stitching too. I am actually interested in knitting; I like the look of the stitches better. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, time to learn! :D Is there a JoAnn's near you? That's where I learned to knit. Their teachers are always very helpful :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm still symptomless today! :(
> No MS, yet. Should I be worried about that??
> 
> Nope, no worries. I don't think mine kicked in until around 6 or 7 weeks. Also... some women don't get it. (strange I know :haha:)Click to expand...

Oh, ok. Good good. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Luna- You knit! :dohh: I feel so left out of the loop! :haha:

Don't worry Molly. I'm hopelessly trying to learn.

I'm about a billion rows into a scarf that I'm going to somehow turn into a blanket. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening/morning all:flower:

We went cycling this afternoon to buy LO shoes but she didn't need them since her 'old' (only 2 months old!) ones still fit, which was a nice saving for me :thumbup:

Can't stop since LO is needy of her bath and then I'm going to the swimming club, but *Luna* don't worry, still very early for symptoms- I worried about the same (not a very reassuring thing coming from me!) but all the Turtles told me their sickness began around 6 weeks, except Littlespy, hers was 5+2. And you had sore boobs which I never had :thumbup:

Yay for *Mollyknitkins*:yipee:
Yay for *Ginge's* freezer:yipee:

PMA *Jaynie!* PMA! Remember your award?:winkwink: Talking of which, *Kit* must be busy at the moment having the Oscar's to present :haha:

Big Kiss all, catch you after swimming xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

so i think iv learnt how to multi quote....



Crunchie said:


> Morning girls
> 
> April I made yummy home
> Made lemon curd last night !

ohh Crunchie is it yummy? i have urges to eat spoonfuls of it now lol x



TrinityMom said:


> Whew! I just finished putting all 1627 people on my mailing list into groups of 20 (because my mail host won't let me send to more than 20 at a time!)
> 
> I am very sad. My best friend's mom died this morning. It was really sudden. She was diabetic and went into a coma last night and then died this morning :cry:

im so sorry for your loss :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> And here are my before and after shots of my wardrobe I tidied this morning :smug:
> *BEFORE:*
> View attachment 175101
> 
> *AFTER:*
> View attachment 175102

well done :) look at LO helping you 'rearrange' again lol x



Mollykins said:


> Oh and the doctor's appointment was dreadfully uneventful considering the 90 minute trip both ways. Test my pee. Weigh me. Check blood pressure. Doctor comes in, finds heartbeat. We're done. Seemed a little anti-climactic to me. :shrug: Oh and baby's heart rate was 150 bpm... both my girls were always in the 160 range. :-k
> 
> Oh and she is not going to change my due date as I normally carry late anyway. I have to change my tickers again. *sulk*

ohh lower heartrate = boy :D



Sarachka said:


> The witch is here. On to cycle 6 TTC. :cry:

:hugs: chin up sweet it took me over a year and i got there ( but it wont take you that long!) x



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone's feeling better in your house, Molly :flower:
> 
> I hope the lower heart rate means a boy too! :) I really am inclined to believe I'm carrying a boy but I don't know if it's just wishful thinking or if it's something more... like how Trin KNOWS she is pregnant before a test tells her so. :shrug:
> 
> My youngest and my OH are actually worse off with this sickness than they have been. My OH is still in bed and not going to work and my youngest very mellow and cuddly... strange for the high energy little miss. :hugs: My oldest and I seem to be the better off, but not by far. sigh.
> 
> How is your Tuesday morning?Click to expand...

Hope youre all better soon xx



LunaLady said:


> So, I'm still symptomless today! :(
> No MS, yet. Should I be worried about that??

no dont worry i got some sickness at 5-6 weeks then it went for a week and then hit me full blast! i wished to get some symptoms and then i got it bad i wished for it to stop haha x

Kit im really sorry for your loss also :hugs:

well my little update, iv been feeling baby move for the last 2 nights (only when i lie down) im thinking its a boy more as whenever i find its heartbeat on the doppler it moves and hides lol, and i have my gender scan on the 5th of April! :happydance: i cannot wait, although OH DOESN'T want to find out, but he loves me and iv said as iv suffered very badly so far it would only be far i be allowed to spend the remaining months buying blue or pink hehe! but can i be that mean? lol 
anyway enough about me hope youre all ok :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

oh and i have an Orange aw sweet x


----------



## Rachael.

LunaLady said:


> So, I'm still symptomless today! :(
> No MS, yet. Should I be worried about that??

I only started with it on Sunday, so was 5 weeks and 6 days.


----------



## poas

Hey all, not a lot to say-killer headache :( two days now and no sign of budging!
Luna,other than feeling sick on and off I have no 'real' symptoms as such...and I'm hoping it stays that way! week5-6 was the worst!


----------



## LittleSpy

Holly -- I LOVE that picture of Holly. I love cycling (though I won't even try to pretend I'm nearly as fit as you :haha:) so I hope to have a picture like that to post in a year or so. :happydance: When can babies sit in those seats? 6-7 months or so? I don't know anything about babies (yikes!). :haha:


Molly -- My baby's heartbeat was 170ishbpm the first time I heard it around 11 weeks. At my 12+2 ultrasound it was 164bpm. At my last appointment at 16+2 it was 155bpm if I remember correctly. Seems to be decreasing with age which makes sense, I suppose.

I have my anatomy u/s TOMORROW (yay!) so we'll see what it is then.


----------



## LunaLady

Little Spy - That's so exciting!!!! So, you're finding out, then??

Thanks for all the reassurance, girls :hugs: It makes me feel much better. Hopefully by my first prenatal appointment on the 14th I'll have some symptoms ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Such a cute little bebe you have, Bethany! She looks very focused :)

April - that's so great you're starting to feel him/her move!! Yay!!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes thanks guys. I was quite introverted I think sarachka got me going on it when she ranted about weight etc and for some reason it caused me to suddenly need to resolve things in my head. We aren't rolling in it and the dole simply isn't enough. I'm a neither here nor there person when it comes to experience and my law degree is a bit random. I need to find a peoffession so I'm doing and accountancy course at local college in September but I think this will force a break. Maybe it's what we need since the crappy weekend with no baby gravy my mind has been working overtime about it all. It can be so emotional and I didn't sign up to do that alone. So I'll see I think I need to work on me before I think about a 'we' iykwim? Anyway... It's like Tuesday on the couch with jaynie!
> 
> Molly :cloud9: for your scan no? I feel my uterus move when I see :haha: btw if your DH's sister wants to say anything else about Logan just give her my number I'll maybe give her a piece of my mind :grrr: what petty tripe! Anything goes with babies butthead does she have children? She could have even said what she wanted to say without sounding so rude and offensive! Harumph indeed.
> 
> Sarachka. I missed you heck I missed you all. I bet you'd have talked me through it sufficiently too. Trin, such pants that you are on bedrest still it feels a lifetime for me never mind thee sat in bed!

aww you wuv me! :hugs: Sorry if I sent you on a downer. Misery loves company. I could indeed have helped you through everything. I'm good like dat.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- She doesn't have children... perhaps that's what it is... not sure if she's been trying and failing or what to have caused such :grr: feelings towards me on the subject. As we are not the best of friends I really am not privy to her TTC plans. :shrug: Thank you for being ready to give her a what-for though. Sweet turtle :hugs: I hope you get everything sorted in your mind about things. I am starting to feel the same... moving... going back to school...:dohh:

Luna- I've been watching a couple starter videos on how to knit on youtube.com and I am going to try this weekend. :thumbup: Wish me luck!

April- Congratulations on your yummy orange! I mean CUTE orange. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Little Spy - That's so exciting!!!! So, you're finding out, then??
> 
> Thanks for all the reassurance, girls :hugs: It makes me feel much better. Hopefully by my first prenatal appointment on the 14th I'll have some symptoms ;)

:haha: She already found out... it's a :pink:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- She doesn't have children... perhaps that's what it is... not sure if she's been trying and failing or what to have caused such :grr: feelings towards me on the subject. As we are not the best of friends I really am not privy to her TTC plans. :shrug: Thank you for being ready to give her a what-for though. Sweet turtle :hugs: I hope you get everything sorted in your mind about things. I am starting to feel the same... moving... going back to school...:dohh:
> 
> Luna- I've been watching a couple starter videos on how to knit on youtube.com and I am going to try this weekend. :thumbup: Wish me luck!
> 
> April- Congratulations on your yummy orange! I mean CUTE orange. :winkwink:

Oh, good luck, Molly! You can do it!! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Little Spy - That's so exciting!!!! So, you're finding out, then??
> 
> Thanks for all the reassurance, girls :hugs: It makes me feel much better. Hopefully by my first prenatal appointment on the 14th I'll have some symptoms ;)
> 
> :haha: She already found out... it's a :pink:Click to expand...

Ooooh! I think I'm too new to know that. Or I'm too dense to remember ;)

Well, yay for *PINK*!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- what size needle would you suggest for a beginning knitter? Holly suggested a size but it's UK size and I can't find an easy to read conversion chart for UK to US. :dohh:


----------



## poas

Ok...I'm probably going to sound like a complete hypochondriac now, but do you think garlic affects these headaches I have?Only I only seem to get them after eating garlic,and these headaches are awful...they make me feel physically sick :( If anyone knows anything pleaaaase help!


----------



## Mollykins

Perhaps you have a garlic allergy??
https://www.garlic-central.com/allergy.html

https://www.garlic-central.com/garlic-health.html


----------



## Sarachka

I'd hate a garlic allergy, I looooooove garlic!


----------



## poas

Thanks Molly, but I dont have those symptoms really,its only in the last two weeks that this has happened but this one has lasted from yday :( I didnt know if it might be where my blood pressure is low? I only say that because my dad dr told him to eat garlic to lower his bp?


----------



## TrinityMom

Introducing Sophie, the baby mynah

Why I really should have a girl

And Lily pic of the day
 



Attached Files:







DSC00149.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC00142.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









DSC00123.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

Middle DS stayed home from school today because he has no voice - it's like a preview of what it will be like when their voices break :haha:. So he made some creatures with DH's polymer clay. He is very proud of them and wanted me to show my friends in England and America and that other place (France :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00154.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC00151.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1









DSC00153.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

Who is coming over for dinner? This is what I'm serving up
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/dc730775.jpg
And some bread made with this:
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/11402a6c.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, that wool looks brilliant and those patterns are gorgeous. Makes me want to crochet and knit!

I wouldn't worry about not having symptoms now. They usually only start at 6 weeks. And I think the only reason I know I'm pregnant before the test is that I'm on pregnancy number 6 shock:) now so I really should be able to tell :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- what size needle would you suggest for a beginning knitter? Holly suggested a size but it's UK size and I can't find an easy to read conversion chart for UK to US. :dohh:

It depends on what size yarn you're using and what you're making. But a size 8, 9 or 10 would probably be best. When I did the class at JoAnn's they gave us size 9 needles. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Introducing Sophie, the baby mynah
> 
> Why I really should have a girl
> 
> And Lily pic of the day




TrinityMom said:


> Middle DS stayed home from school today because he has no voice - it's like a preview of what it will be like when their voices break :haha:. So he made some creatures with DH's polymer clay. He is very proud of them and wanted me to show my friends in England and America and that other place (France :haha:)

What a cute baby bird and a sweet 'daughter' :haha: And of course Lily is cute as ever.

Your DS is very talented!!! What lovely works of art!!


----------



## TrinityMom

DH just went to fetch about 20kg of free chicken wings and fillets for our cats and dogs :happydance: I love free stuff for the animals :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Who is coming over for dinner? This is what I'm serving up
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/dc730775.jpg
> And some bread made with this:
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/11402a6c.jpg

COCK SOUP?! Sounds like it might work to boost fertility :winkwink:
All sounds delish, Sarachka :thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> Luna, that wool looks brilliant and those patterns are gorgeous. Makes me want to crochet and knit!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about not having symptoms now. They usually only start at 6 weeks. And I think the only reason I know I'm pregnant before the test is that I'm on pregnancy number 6 shock:) now so I really should be able to tell :winkwink:

Thanks, Trin. I'm holding out for the morning sickness! I said I didn't want it before.. but maybe just a day or two to let me know my little bean is alive and well. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Little Spy - That's so exciting!!!! So, you're finding out, then??
> 
> Thanks for all the reassurance, girls :hugs: It makes me feel much better. Hopefully by my first prenatal appointment on the 14th I'll have some symptoms ;)
> 
> :haha: She already found out... it's a :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh! I think I'm too new to know that. Or I'm too dense to remember ;)
> 
> Well, yay for *PINK*!Click to expand...

She better hope she's still a girl because if she's sprouted a willy in the last 5 weeks she's going to be a boy in a very very very purple nursery & lots of girly clothes (because the grandmothers have gotten completely _out of control_). :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

2 more sleeps. I'm getting very scared :argh:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> DH just went to fetch about 20kg of free chicken wings and fillets for our cats and dogs :happydance: I love free stuff for the animals :thumbup:

Nice!! My doggies love to gnaw on chicken legs and beef ribs :)


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Little Spy - That's so exciting!!!! So, you're finding out, then??
> 
> Thanks for all the reassurance, girls :hugs: It makes me feel much better. Hopefully by my first prenatal appointment on the 14th I'll have some symptoms ;)
> 
> :haha: She already found out... it's a :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh! I think I'm too new to know that. Or I'm too dense to remember ;)
> 
> Well, yay for *PINK*!Click to expand...
> 
> She better hope she's still a girl because if she's sprouted a willy in the last 5 weeks she's going to be a boy in a very very very purple nursery & lots of girly clothes (because the grandmothers have gotten completely _out of control_). :haha:Click to expand...

Yay for out of control Grandmothers!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

TrinityMom said:


> Middle DS stayed home from school today because he has no voice - it's like a preview of what it will be like when their voices break :haha:. So he made some creatures with DH's polymer clay. He is very proud of them and wanted me to show my friends in England and America and that other place (France :haha:)

Oh, they're WONDERFUL! Yay! I can't wait for artsy crafties with little one.


----------



## babyhopes2010

I actually have packet COCK soup :haha:

Anyhoo heres my bfn so far lol altho call me crazy but swear i have line eye :confused:
https://img855.imageshack.us/img855/197/36673691.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just went to fetch about 20kg of free chicken wings and fillets for our cats and dogs :happydance: I love free stuff for the animals :thumbup:
> 
> Nice!! My doggies love to gnaw on chicken legs and beef ribs :)Click to expand...

Zeus (my Rotweiler) 's best treat is to have a whole raw chicken. He eats it in about 20 minutes flat. Icky for the vegetarians tho :sick: Someone once gave us trotters for the dogs and Ch'ien came in horrified because he thought the dogs had caught and eaten Alice:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- I see something still! 

Luna- so let's assume I get size 9 needles... what type of yarn should I buy?


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- lovely pic of your son/daughter. :haha: Cute new addition with the birdie :awww: and how creative is your DS?! :thumbup: Good job! I know this is ridiculous but try not to be afraid. Okay? :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Molly, I started with size 8 or 9 needles with a pretty medium bulk yarn and almost died at how slow I was progressing.

So I switched to REALLY BIG needles with a chunkier yarn and it's so much more fun! I'm not 100% on what size. It sounds absurd but I really want to say they're 20s. :haha: They were my mom's when she was younger & she gave them to me because she doesn't knit anymore because she likes crocheting so much better. I haven't seen any as big at any of the stores I've been to. I also have some 14s or 15s, I think (I'm at work & my needles are at home in my storage ottoman otherwise I'd check for you) which are pretty big and then I have the standard 8s,9s, and 10s that I really haven't used at all yet (aside from losing my mind using the 8s or 9s).

I *think* this is the yarn I've been using -- in the "Windsor" color. https://cache.lionbrand.com/yarns/homespun.htm


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just went to fetch about 20kg of free chicken wings and fillets for our cats and dogs :happydance: I love free stuff for the animals :thumbup:
> 
> Nice!! My doggies love to gnaw on chicken legs and beef ribs :)Click to expand...
> 
> Zeus (my Rotweiler) 's best treat is to have a whole raw chicken. He eats it in about 20 minutes flat. Icky for the vegetarians tho :sick: Someone once gave us trotters for the dogs and Ch'ien came in horrified because he thought the dogs had caught and eaten Alice:haha:Click to expand...

Lol! Hehe, that's funny. My dogs would have a hay day with a whole chicken! :happydance:



Mollykins said:


> Clare- I see something still!
> 
> Luna- so let's assume I get size 9 needles... what type of yarn should I buy?

I'd go with a mid weight yarn - like 4 or 5. And just a worsted weight, stay away from the frilly or wavy types until you've got the stitches down. So, Red Heart super saver yarn or wool ease or the Vanna's choice. Or, you could try the cotton yarn (Lily's Sugar and Cream or Bernat 100% cotton) and make some washcloths or bath mits for your first project. The cotton yarn is really easy to work with because it doesn't unravel or fray as easily.


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> Molly, I started with size 8 or 9 needles with a pretty medium bulk yarn and almost died at how slow I was progressing.
> 
> So I switched to REALLY BIG needles with a chunkier yarn and it's so much more fun! I'm not 100% on what size. It sounds absurd but I really want to say they're 20s. :haha: They were my mom's when she was younger & she gave them to me because she doesn't knit anymore because she likes crocheting so much better. I haven't seen any as big at any of the stores I've been to. I also have some 14s or 15s, I think (I'm at work & my needles are at home in my storage ottoman otherwise I'd check for you) which are pretty big and then I have the standard 8s,9s, and 10s that I really haven't used at all yet (aside from losing my mind using the 8s or 9s).
> 
> I *think* this is the yarn I've been using -- in the "Windsor" color. https://cache.lionbrand.com/yarns/homespun.htm

This is true - that is why I like crochet better. Much quicker projects :D

I tried to teach my mom to knit and she started with that yarn and it was a headache for her because of it's composition. I'd say for a first project start with a worsted weight. I made a shawl out of that yarn, though and it's HEAVENLY! Sooo soft :sleep:


----------



## LittleSpy

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just went to fetch about 20kg of free chicken wings and fillets for our cats and dogs :happydance: I love free stuff for the animals :thumbup:
> 
> Nice!! My doggies love to gnaw on chicken legs and beef ribs :)Click to expand...
> 
> Zeus (my Rotweiler) 's best treat is to have a whole raw chicken. He eats it in about 20 minutes flat. Icky for the vegetarians tho :sick: Someone once gave us trotters for the dogs and Ch'ien came in horrified because he thought the dogs had caught and eaten Alice:haha:Click to expand...

My doggies eat pretty much soley raw meat. God, they love a whole chicken. It's so funny watching them prance around the back yard with it before settling down to eat the entire thing (and to think I used to be vegetarian :haha:). But I can't afford to feed them that every day so it's mostly chicken leg quarters & hunks of boneless beef/pork for them. Poor fellas. :dohh: (Yeah right, they eat better than I do :haha:).

I used to be able to score all kinds of free meat & innards from the hunters around here but lately I haven't had much luck. :nope: This reminds me to try again though.


----------



## LunaLady

Here's some of the yarns I was talking out, for a visual :)

https://www.sugarncream.com/

https://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-chunky

https://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/woolease.htm

https://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/vannaschoice.html


----------



## LittleSpy

LunaLady said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I started with size 8 or 9 needles with a pretty medium bulk yarn and almost died at how slow I was progressing.
> 
> So I switched to REALLY BIG needles with a chunkier yarn and it's so much more fun! I'm not 100% on what size. It sounds absurd but I really want to say they're 20s. :haha: They were my mom's when she was younger & she gave them to me because she doesn't knit anymore because she likes crocheting so much better. I haven't seen any as big at any of the stores I've been to. I also have some 14s or 15s, I think (I'm at work & my needles are at home in my storage ottoman otherwise I'd check for you) which are pretty big and then I have the standard 8s,9s, and 10s that I really haven't used at all yet (aside from losing my mind using the 8s or 9s).
> 
> I *think* this is the yarn I've been using -- in the "Windsor" color. https://cache.lionbrand.com/yarns/homespun.htm
> 
> This is true - that is why I like crochet better. Much quicker projects :D
> 
> I tried to teach my mom to knit and she started with that yarn and it was a headache for her because of it's composition. I'd say for a first project start with a worsted weight. I made a shawl out of that yarn, though and it's HEAVENLY! Sooo soft :sleep:Click to expand...


It would definitely be a major pain with smaller needles but it's fantastic (& looks great) with the huge needles I'm using. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just went to fetch about 20kg of free chicken wings and fillets for our cats and dogs :happydance: I love free stuff for the animals :thumbup:
> 
> Nice!! My doggies love to gnaw on chicken legs and beef ribs :)Click to expand...
> 
> Zeus (my Rotweiler) 's best treat is to have a whole raw chicken. He eats it in about 20 minutes flat. Icky for the vegetarians tho :sick: Someone once gave us trotters for the dogs and Ch'ien came in horrified because he thought the dogs had caught and eaten Alice:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My doggies eat pretty much soley raw meat. God, they love a whole chicken. It's so funny watching them prance around the back yard with it before settling down to eat the entire thing. But I can't afford to feed them that every day so it's mostly chicken leg quarters & hunks of boneless beef/pork for them. Poor fellas. :dohh: (Yeah right, they eat better than I do :haha:).
> 
> I used to be able to score all kinds of free meat & innards from the hunters around here but lately I haven't had much luck. :nope: This reminds me to try again though.Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford to feed our dogs solely raw meat, too. Sounds like yours get a lot more than mine do! Mine just get a rib or a chicken leg once or twice a week. :(

We do spend quite a bit on their food, though. They eat Orijen.


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I started with size 8 or 9 needles with a pretty medium bulk yarn and almost died at how slow I was progressing.
> 
> So I switched to REALLY BIG needles with a chunkier yarn and it's so much more fun! I'm not 100% on what size. It sounds absurd but I really want to say they're 20s. :haha: They were my mom's when she was younger & she gave them to me because she doesn't knit anymore because she likes crocheting so much better. I haven't seen any as big at any of the stores I've been to. I also have some 14s or 15s, I think (I'm at work & my needles are at home in my storage ottoman otherwise I'd check for you) which are pretty big and then I have the standard 8s,9s, and 10s that I really haven't used at all yet (aside from losing my mind using the 8s or 9s).
> 
> I *think* this is the yarn I've been using -- in the "Windsor" color. https://cache.lionbrand.com/yarns/homespun.htm
> 
> This is true - that is why I like crochet better. Much quicker projects :D
> 
> I tried to teach my mom to knit and she started with that yarn and it was a headache for her because of it's composition. I'd say for a first project start with a worsted weight. I made a shawl out of that yarn, though and it's HEAVENLY! Sooo soft :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would definitely be a major pain with smaller needles but it's fantastic (& looks great) with the huge needles I'm using. :haha:Click to expand...

I bet it does look good! (Post pics!!!)
I think I used a size 15 needle for my shawl, so pretty big. :)

I really like making socks with size 5 double pointed needles. But talk about taking forever!! LOL


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


x-ginge-x said:


> Well if I ovulated I'm about 4dpo and omg the gas I have probably a symptom of something I ate and this backache is soo very painful I had to take co codamol and I have another 14 days of antibiotics as I still have the water infection I've been making gifts for you ladies tonight I have to get a few things this week for you special turtles :)

Ginge-bad water infection your fighting off there due want me to :gun:it off for you?They are so not cool:nope:wow for pressies can't wait to see what you deliver to special turtles :thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> i see a line on the second one too! just popping in quickly! will have to catch up later, update on my LO's shampoo situation at her dads, after i txed him he went out and bought her her own shampoo and conditioner (well that was hard) and then angel said to me 'Jade (his gf) has a green apple shampoo she even washes bo (her dog) with it!' at which i was gob-smacked she would was her dog with it but not allow my child to use it, silly delusional woman lol, anyway rant over, hope youre all well speak to you all later xx

April-I'm so glad your DD has her very own shampoo now at her dad's:happydance:anyways his girlfriends shampoo must be s*** if its ok for DOGS:winkwink::haha:



Sarachka said:


> The witch is here. On to cycle 6 TTC. :cry:

Sara-:ninja::ninja:stupid AF stupid witch stupid BFN .:hugs:cycle 6 is going to be lucky:thumbup:i have bought you a gift today and when it arrives i will post it super quick so it can get to work:thumbup:



x-ginge-x said:


> Oh how I love freecycle :D I have bagged myself a chest freezer :)


Ginge-Yay:thumbup:for freezer i had one was fab fridge broke and got given brand new fridge freezer ,miss our chest though could fit loads in:thumbup:,i felt chuffed when i got given my new mamas&papas cot bed last week !!




LunaLady said:


> So, I'm still symptomless today! :(
> No MS, yet. Should I be worried about that??

Luna-you really,really,really don't want morning:sick:ness:nope:i had it from min i pee'd on a positive stick until roughly 9 wks was torture:devil:



firstbaby25 said:


> Yes thanks guys. I was quite introverted I think sarachka got me going on it when she ranted about weight etc and for some reason it caused me to suddenly need to resolve things in my head. We aren't rolling in it and the dole simply isn't enough. I'm a neither here nor there person when it comes to experience and my law degree is a bit random. I need to find a peoffession so I'm doing and accountancy course at local college in September but I think this will force a break. Maybe it's what we need since the crappy weekend with no baby gravy my mind has been working overtime about it all. It can be so emotional and I didn't sign up to do that alone. So I'll see I think I need to work on me before I think about a 'we' iykwim? Anyway... It's like Tuesday on the couch with jaynie!
> 
> Molly :cloud9: for your scan no? I feel my uterus move when I see :haha: btw if your DH's sister wants to say anything else about Logan just give her my number I'll maybe give her a piece of my mind :grrr: what petty tripe! Anything goes with babies butthead does she have children? She could have even said what she wanted to say without sounding so rude and offensive! Harumph indeed.
> 
> Sarachka. I missed you heck I missed you all. I bet you'd have talked me through it sufficiently too. Trin, such pants that you are on bedrest still it feels a lifetime for me never mind thee sat in bed!


Jaynie-hi ya there how you doing is it house month this month? Watched Erin on FB:thumbup:rocking out:haha:missed you:hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> Evening/morning all:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> We went cycling this afternoon to buy LO shoes but she didn't need them since her 'old' (only 2 months old!) ones still fit, which was a nice saving for me :thumbup:
> 
> Can't stop since LO is needy of her bath and then I'm going to the swimming club, but *Luna* don't worry, still very early for symptoms- I worried about the same (not a very reassuring thing coming from me!) but all the Turtles told me their sickness began around 6 weeks, except Littlespy, hers was 5+2. And you had sore boobs which I never had :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for *Mollyknitkins*:yipee:
> Yay for *Ginge's* freezer:yipee:
> 
> PMA *Jaynie!* PMA! Remember your award?:winkwink: Talking of which, *Kit* must be busy at the moment having the Oscar's to present :haha:
> 
> Big Kiss all, catch you after swimming xxxxxxxx


Bethany-Holly's new pic is :cloud9:hope your swim was good!!




LittleSpy said:


> Holly -- I LOVE that picture of Holly. I love cycling (though I won't even try to pretend I'm nearly as fit as you :haha:) so I hope to have a picture like that to post in a year or so. :happydance: When can babies sit in those seats? 6-7 months or so? I don't know anything about babies (yikes!). :haha:
> 
> 
> Molly -- My baby's heartbeat was 170ishbpm the first time I heard it around 11 weeks. At my 12+2 ultrasound it was 164bpm. At my last appointment at 16+2 it was 155bpm if I remember correctly. Seems to be decreasing with age which makes sense, I suppose.
> 
> I have my anatomy u/s TOMORROW (yay!) so we'll see what it is then.


Little spy- lovely bump:cloud9:and yay for scan tomorrow




Sarachka said:


> I'd hate a garlic allergy, I looooooove garlic!

Sara-me too found some extra strong garlic bread last week is nommy nommy nom nom:cloud9:



poas said:


> Ok...I'm probably going to sound like a complete hypochondriac now, but do you think garlic affects these headaches I have?Only I only seem to get them after eating garlic,and these headaches are awful...they make me feel physically sick :( If anyone knows anything pleaaaase help!


Lissy-Orange cordial has this effect on me though so maybe?:hugs:Hope they shift soon though




TrinityMom said:


> Middle DS stayed home from school today because he has no voice - it's like a preview of what it will be like when their voices break :haha:. So he made some creatures with DH's polymer clay. He is very proud of them and wanted me to show my friends in England and America and that other place (France :haha:)


Trin & DMS!!-those creative creatures are fab:thumbup:my son will love them he made a lizard similer to those the other year on hols




Sarachka said:


> Who is coming over for dinner? This is what I'm serving up
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/dc730775.jpg
> And some bread made with this:
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/11402a6c.jpg


Sara-me,me,me im coming:haha:don't want no pubes:haha:




TrinityMom said:


> 2 more sleeps. I'm getting very scared :argh:

Trin-you will be fine more than fine and bubs:thumbup::hugs::dust::dust::dust:lots of lucky dust for you and beanie:kiss:

April-yay for naval orange!!

Kit-sorry about your uncle so sad:hugs:and sorry about MIL too hope you and papaya are okay's though 

Bethany your also first up on my ordered present list im excited to see what you and SAra think i like stuff like this

AFM im A ok today!!


----------



## LittleSpy

LunaLady said:


> Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford to feed our dogs solely raw meat, too. Sounds like yours get a lot more than mine do! Mine just get a rib or a chicken leg once or twice a week. :(
> 
> We do spend quite a bit on their food, though. They eat Orijen.

Orijen's a great food. I actually ended up switching soley to raw 2 years ago because I couldn't find a kibble that didn't cause complete blow-outs in both of my boys daily. :sick: They eat so much (2 90lb greyhounds) that feeding raw is cheaper than feeding a higher quality grain-free food like Orijen. My other 2 dogs eat Taste of the Wild because my old lurcher girl has a hard time with bones & my puppy pit bull girl is a crazy fool & I'm terrifed she'll choke to death (irrational fear, I know). :haha:

I'm thinking I'll attempt switching the guys to Taste of the Wild before baby gets here, though. I don't think I'll have time to feed them & monitor them while they eat anymore. Selfish, but kibble is so much easier.


----------



## LunaLady

Impressive post, new mummy!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford to feed our dogs solely raw meat, too. Sounds like yours get a lot more than mine do! Mine just get a rib or a chicken leg once or twice a week. :(
> 
> We do spend quite a bit on their food, though. They eat Orijen.
> 
> Orijen's a great food. I actually ended up switching soley to raw 2 years ago because I couldn't find a kibble that didn't cause complete blow-outs in both of my boys daily. :sick: They eat so much (2 90lb greyhounds) that feeding raw is cheaper than feeding a higher quality grain-free food like Orijen. My other 2 dogs eat Taste of the Wild because my old lurcher girl has a hard time with bones & my puppy pit bull girl is a crazy fool & I'm terrifed she'll choke to death (irrational fear, I know). :haha:Click to expand...

Wow, Trin, you have so many doggies and kitties and lizards and birds and... everything else! I know you have the sanctuary, but how many just pets do you have? I'm impressed! I thought two cats and two dogs was more than I could handle!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol is fufu nxt to cock on the aisle :rofl::shock:


----------



## Mollykins

I love the sugarncream yarn. So pretty! Ooo, I'm getting excited now!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I love the sugarncream yarn. So pretty! Ooo, I'm getting excited now!

I made a cute little baby set for my friend with that yarn. I love it. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1588.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LittleSpy

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I love the sugarncream yarn. So pretty! Ooo, I'm getting excited now!
> 
> I made a cute little baby set for my friend with that yarn. I love it. :)Click to expand...

OMG! Must. Knit. Booties!


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I love the sugarncream yarn. So pretty! Ooo, I'm getting excited now!
> 
> I made a cute little baby set for my friend with that yarn. I love it. :)Click to expand...

awwww lovely so jealous wish i could make stuffs like dat:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I love the sugarncream yarn. So pretty! Ooo, I'm getting excited now!
> 
> I made a cute little baby set for my friend with that yarn. I love it. :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! Must. Knit. Booties!Click to expand...

Ravelry.com has lots of super cute (and free!) patterns :D


----------



## LunaLady

I just found THIS. I wanna make that!!


----------



## Mollykins

Beautiful baby set Luna! Omg. I'm excited. :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly you are entering a world of loveliness... I think uk needles are smaller but I started with a uk size 9 and a chunky weight wool to make my scarf... I was almost a complete beginner and I took an east project but made it ambitious (I added colours and made tassels so learnt to weave ends in etc etc). I love lovely wool, so it will become an expensive hobby! 

You guys pretty much all have animals and I don't and I want some, I especially live pit bulls but little spy in the uk I might be equated to a chav for saying it but we had one when I was younger and she was the most obedient and lovely dog we ever had. 

Adam is in the dog house. BIG time. 

Kitten hope you're ok :flower: 

Luna do not stress I'm sure you'll be like the other turtle doves complaining of the :sick:ness in a week or two. But the others are right, some people never get it :flower: 

I want to crochet too.

New mummy she was sooo funny the other day! She was actually saying 'are you ready - I'll show you how to dance...' she just laughs all the time and she got a goldfish at the weekend and decided she wanted to call it jay and ad (obv me and Adam, my family alll call me Jay) I just love her!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly you are entering a world of loveliness... I think uk needles are smaller but I started with a uk size 9 and a chunky weight wool to make my scarf... I was almost a complete beginner and I took an east project but made it ambitious (I added colours and made tassels so learnt to weave ends in etc etc). I love lovely wool, so it will become an expensive hobby!
> 
> You guys pretty much all have animals and I don't and I want some, I especially live pit bulls but little spy in the uk I might be equated to a chav for saying it but we had one when I was younger and she was the most obedient and lovely dog we ever had.
> 
> Adam is in the dog house. BIG time.
> 
> Kitten hope you're ok :flower:
> 
> Luna do not stress I'm sure you'll be like the other turtle doves complaining of the :sick:ness in a week or two. But the others are right, some people never get it :flower:
> 
> I want to crochet too.
> 
> New mummy she was sooo funny the other day! She was actually saying 'are you ready - I'll show you how to dance...' she just laughs all the time and she got a goldfish at the weekend and decided she wanted to call it jay and ad (obv me and Adam, my family alll call me Jay) I just love her!

i have a fish! well 2 but my fish smudge is special whenever hes hungry hell spin around in the tank (my dad thinks he has something wrong with the brain) i think hes special :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka that soup will be the most 'cock' I've had in a while. Since babygravygate (fertile period of February) :haha: :blush:

newmummy house day is two weeks today :happydance: :yipee: I'm so excited.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Why is Adam in the dog house?? I used to crochet... I might pick it up again... I mean how hard would it be to grab a crochet hook while I'm out? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the encouragement, Jaynie!
I'm sorry your DH did something to piss you off :(

Molly - it would be so easy to pick up a crochet hook, too! I find I use an H and a K the most :flower: You know what I love most about yarn crafting?? Knitting needles and crochet hooks are super cheap :dance:

I'm off, girls. I need to go organize my craft room.. it's gotten out of hand... again! I really want to start sewing up some baby stuff! Call me obsessed, I won't mind.
I guess that's another nice thing about yarn crafts... you can do them on the couch! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just went to fetch about 20kg of free chicken wings and fillets for our cats and dogs :happydance: I love free stuff for the animals :thumbup:
> 
> Nice!! My doggies love to gnaw on chicken legs and beef ribs :)Click to expand...
> 
> Zeus (my Rotweiler) 's best treat is to have a whole raw chicken. He eats it in about 20 minutes flat. Icky for the vegetarians tho :sick: Someone once gave us trotters for the dogs and Ch'ien came in horrified because he thought the dogs had caught and eaten Alice:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My doggies eat pretty much soley raw meat. God, they love a whole chicken. It's so funny watching them prance around the back yard with it before settling down to eat the entire thing. But I can't afford to feed them that every day so it's mostly chicken leg quarters & hunks of boneless beef/pork for them. Poor fellas. :dohh: (Yeah right, they eat better than I do :haha:).
> 
> I used to be able to score all kinds of free meat & innards from the hunters around here but lately I haven't had much luck. :nope: This reminds me to try again though.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford to feed our dogs solely raw meat, too. Sounds like yours get a lot more than mine do! Mine just get a rib or a chicken leg once or twice a week. :(
> 
> We do spend quite a bit on their food, though. They eat Orijen.Click to expand...

Ours get 2 kg chicken mince (raw) and rice a day. There are 7 of them (or really 6and 1/4 - Dharma doesn't count for much:haha:)
The cats also get raw chicken and rice and their biscuits. For us it works out cheaper to but the chicken mince than canned or dry food. There is the ick factor tho so the staff feed the cats and DH feeds the dogs


----------



## new mummy2010

jaynie-so cute she comes out with stuff like the kids at work

luna- we have new fruits on same day !!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford to feed our dogs solely raw meat, too. Sounds like yours get a lot more than mine do! Mine just get a rib or a chicken leg once or twice a week. :(
> 
> We do spend quite a bit on their food, though. They eat Orijen.
> 
> Orijen's a great food. I actually ended up switching soley to raw 2 years ago because I couldn't find a kibble that didn't cause complete blow-outs in both of my boys daily. :sick: They eat so much (2 90lb greyhounds) that feeding raw is cheaper than feeding a higher quality grain-free food like Orijen. My other 2 dogs eat Taste of the Wild because my old lurcher girl has a hard time with bones & my puppy pit bull girl is a crazy fool & I'm terrifed she'll choke to death (irrational fear, I know). :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, Trin, you have so many doggies and kitties and lizards and birds and... everything else! I know you have the sanctuary, but how many just pets do you have? I'm impressed! I thought two cats and two dogs was more than I could handle!Click to expand...

7 dogs (all rescues except Dharma)
78 cats (mostly disabled)
3 bunnies (as of today - rescued one off the road!)
1 guinea pig
2 pot belly pigs
5 chickens
4 ducks
5 bearded dragons
1 iguana
1 Indian mynah
fish

I feel like I left someone out?? :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka that soup will be the most 'cock' I've had in a while. Since babygravygate (fertile period of February) :haha: :blush:
> 
> newmummy house day is two weeks today :happydance: :yipee: I'm so excited.

Yay for house bet you cant wait:happydance::happydance:what has he done ?


----------



## TrinityMom

Right, I'm off to feed Sophie and then off to bed. Tomorrow is my last day of bed rest :happydance: :happydance:and I've decided (as far as possible) to not do any work and just enjoy the day

Night night all 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS I may go buy a crochet hook on Thursday :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

luna-*edit* no we don't i can't count!

night everyine off to watch silk bbc1


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's goin' down in Turtle Town?:dance: 
Just had a fab swim :cloud9: and a good laugh with my pool friends. Been a while since I've been to my swim session due to a mixture of things- my mum being over, my mc, pool closing for the holidays etc etc and it was worth the effort:thumbup: Very hungry now though and I forgot to ask DH to heat the water before my return. Have spinach, boulgour, mushrooms (which I will add some cream to for extra nom nom) and some turkey breast.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford to feed our dogs solely raw meat, too. Sounds like yours get a lot more than mine do! Mine just get a rib or a chicken leg once or twice a week. :(
> 
> We do spend quite a bit on their food, though. They eat Orijen.
> 
> Orijen's a great food. I actually ended up switching soley to raw 2 years ago because I couldn't find a kibble that didn't cause complete blow-outs in both of my boys daily. :sick: They eat so much (2 90lb greyhounds) that feeding raw is cheaper than feeding a higher quality grain-free food like Orijen. My other 2 dogs eat Taste of the Wild because my old lurcher girl has a hard time with bones & my puppy pit bull girl is a crazy fool & I'm terrifed she'll choke to death (irrational fear, I know). :haha:
> 
> I'm thinking I'll attempt switching the guys to Taste of the Wild before baby gets here, though. I don't think I'll have time to feed them & monitor them while they eat anymore. Selfish, but kibble is so much easier.Click to expand...

Just catching up but when I read this it really hit home as to why we were moved from the 2WW:rofl::fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> 2 more sleeps. I'm getting very scared :argh:

We're here for you Trin:hugs: And you've done everything you can, and if you've had no more bleeding or cramping then maybe a bit of bed rest was just what the doctor ordered to help ickle raspberry along. More :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> I actually have packet COCK soup :haha:
> 
> Anyhoo heres my bfn so far lol altho call me crazy but swear i have line eye :confused:
> https://img855.imageshack.us/img855/197/36673691.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I actually hate to say this because I don't want to be a Purveyor of False Hope, like I was with a recent Moomin squinter, but I'm still getting line-eye. Maybe I have chlorine-eye from the pool? :shrug:Fx'd and shitloads of :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I honestly hope with all my heart the most at the moment that your little bean is fine and a Girly diva that refuses to conform :haha: we'll be here no matter what lover.

Molly you need a hook to weave - at least I do anyway and Luna is right I get needles and same sized hook for £3 it's great and as I sit here I have my knitting on my lap watching tv. Adam got stuck in traffic on the way home and he's so indecisive that I have to always take control and soothe his mind so I had to cancel my dear nana that had made us tea already and tell him we would have to grab something quick and he had band practice and it's like all he cares about is anything but me so I'm left here at his brothers where I have been pretty much all day while he goes to practice and I'm starving hungry and annoyed with him. He's very good at putting me last sometimes even though in real terms he shouldn't because I look after my man!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I honestly hope with all my heart the most at the moment that your little bean is fine and a Girly diva that refuses to conform :haha: we'll be here no matter what lover.

Molly you need a hook to weave - at least I do anyway and Luna is right I get needles and same sized hook for £3 it's great and as I sit here I have my knitting on my lap watching tv. Adam got stuck in traffic on the way home and he's so indecisive that I have to always take control and soothe his mind so I had to cancel my dear nana that had made us tea already and tell him we would have to grab something quick and he had band practice and it's like all he cares about is anything but me so I'm left here at his brothers where I have been pretty much all day while he goes to practice and I'm starving hungry and annoyed with him. He's very good at putting me last sometimes even though in real terms he shouldn't because I look after my man!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford to feed our dogs solely raw meat, too. Sounds like yours get a lot more than mine do! Mine just get a rib or a chicken leg once or twice a week. :(
> 
> We do spend quite a bit on their food, though. They eat Orijen.
> 
> Orijen's a great food. I actually ended up switching soley to raw 2 years ago because I couldn't find a kibble that didn't cause complete blow-outs in both of my boys daily. :sick: They eat so much (2 90lb greyhounds) that feeding raw is cheaper than feeding a higher quality grain-free food like Orijen. My other 2 dogs eat Taste of the Wild because my old lurcher girl has a hard time with bones & my puppy pit bull girl is a crazy fool & I'm terrifed she'll choke to death (irrational fear, I know). :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, Trin, you have so many doggies and kitties and lizards and birds and... everything else! I know you have the sanctuary, but how many just pets do you have? I'm impressed! I thought two cats and two dogs was more than I could handle!Click to expand...
> 
> 7 dogs (all rescues except Dharma)
> 78 cats (mostly disabled)
> 3 bunnies (as of today - rescued one off the road!)
> 1 guinea pig
> 2 pot belly pigs
> 5 chickens
> 4 ducks
> 5 bearded dragons
> 1 iguana
> 1 Indian mynah
> fish
> 
> I feel like I left someone out?? :wacko:Click to expand...

Wow, that's a lot of furbabies, featherbabies, and scalebabies! You most have a pretty big plot of land! I'd love to hand land and have chickens, goats, and horses. I love horses :)


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin I honestly hope with all my heart the most at the moment that your little bean is fine and a Girly diva that refuses to conform :haha: we'll be here no matter what lover.
> 
> Molly you need a hook to weave - at least I do anyway and Luna is right I get needles and same sized hook for £3 it's great and as I sit here I have my knitting on my lap watching tv. Adam got stuck in traffic on the way home and he's so indecisive that I have to always take control and soothe his mind so I had to cancel my dear nana that had made us tea already and tell him we would have to grab something quick and he had band practice and it's like all he cares about is anything but me so I'm left here at his brothers where I have been pretty much all day while he goes to practice and I'm starving hungry and annoyed with him. He's very good at putting me last sometimes even though in real terms he shouldn't because I look after my man!

Why's he bein' such a poo face?!?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thanks Holly for shit loads babydust :haha:
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:Good night my fellow turtles! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Middle DS stayed home from school today because he has no voice - it's like a preview of what it will be like when their voices break :haha:. So he made some creatures with DH's polymer clay. He is very proud of them and wanted me to show my friends in England and America and that other place (France :haha:)

OMG libellule and coccinelle, my fave insects!:cloud9: Message for Middle Son of Trin: 

Your dragonfly and ladybird are beautiful- I am very impressed! I love making clay animals myself, and the next time I make one I will send you a picture. My favourite animals are monkeys and wild boar. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Night, Clare!

I did a quick mass pick up of my craft room and I can actually walk around in there again! Yay! There were still holiday boxes and bags scattered about in there.... :blush:

I've got four or five projects I want to do, now. I want to make a crochet hook case. I've got this super cute little bugs/ferns cotton that would be perfect. And I got a couple shirt patterns I want to tackle. Luckily they're wavy types, so as I expand I'll still be able to wear them :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Middle DS stayed home from school today because he has no voice - it's like a preview of what it will be like when their voices break :haha:. So he made some creatures with DH's polymer clay. He is very proud of them and wanted me to show my friends in England and America and that other place (France :haha:)
> 
> OMG libellule and coccinelle, my faves!:cloud9: Message for Middle Son of Trin:
> 
> Your dragonfly and ladybird are beautiful- I am very impressed! I love making clay animals myself, and the next time I make one I will send you a picture. My favourite animals are monkeys and wild boar. :thumbup:Click to expand...

You just get craftier and craftier!! I love it! :happydance:

You're so sweet :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin's son that's definitely not Tarquin... I like big cats and colourful fish/water animals :thumbup: you are also definitely better than me at clay modelling! A budding talent I suspect... Keep up the good work :flower:

like little spy I can't wait to do crafts with my :baby: and Adam can teach them the drums.... Or not! 

Luna I dunno :shrug: he's like the girl in the relationship sometimes we laugh about it and sometimes he takes it too far. He is used to having his own way too much and he gets it with everyone, I'm trying to phase it out!


----------



## emandi

Helloooo my lovely turtles :flower:.

THANK YOU for your lovely wishes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> Holly -- I LOVE that picture of Holly. I love cycling (though I won't even try to pretend I'm nearly as fit as you :haha:) so I hope to have a picture like that to post in a year or so. :happydance: When can babies sit in those seats? 6-7 months or so? I don't know anything about babies (yikes!). :haha:
> 
> 
> Molly -- My baby's heartbeat was 170ishbpm the first time I heard it around 11 weeks. At my 12+2 ultrasound it was 164bpm. At my last appointment at 16+2 it was 155bpm if I remember correctly. Seems to be decreasing with age which makes sense, I suppose.
> 
> I have my anatomy u/s TOMORROW (yay!) so we'll see what it is then.

:haha: I went through the whole "when can I put my :baby: on a bike?" thing too! France is weird because we have the "Pays Bas" influence, and in Holland and Belgium they just sellotape their baby to their thigh and cycle home from the maternity ward:haha: But there's also the "Oh no not 'til your baby's able to read and write" side of the coin here too:wacko: So I just did as you will do, decide for yourself according to you and your baby and your lifestyle and your environment:shrug: I 1st put Holly on a bike when she was about 9months old but to be honest that was more to do with the purchase of a town bike than whether Holly was apt or not! Then the winter came with snow and ice, so nothing for a while. And now it's dryer, still cold but then Holly is bigger, and is easier to dress in real outdoor clothing, not silly baby cosy "I haven't developed proper limbs yet" clothing :haha:

Holly loves it, she' sings' out loud with me as we roll merrily along:cloud9:


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford to feed our dogs solely raw meat, too. Sounds like yours get a lot more than mine do! Mine just get a rib or a chicken leg once or twice a week. :(
> 
> We do spend quite a bit on their food, though. They eat Orijen.
> 
> Orijen's a great food. I actually ended up switching soley to raw 2 years ago because I couldn't find a kibble that didn't cause complete blow-outs in both of my boys daily. :sick: They eat so much (2 90lb greyhounds) that feeding raw is cheaper than feeding a higher quality grain-free food like Orijen. My other 2 dogs eat Taste of the Wild because my old lurcher girl has a hard time with bones & my puppy pit bull girl is a crazy fool & I'm terrifed she'll choke to death (irrational fear, I know). :haha:
> 
> I'm thinking I'll attempt switching the guys to Taste of the Wild before baby gets here, though. I don't think I'll have time to feed them & monitor them while they eat anymore. Selfish, but kibble is so much easier.Click to expand...
> 
> Just catching up but when I read this it really hit home as to why we were moved from the 2WW:rofl::fool:Click to expand...


Oh. :blush: I mean my boobs hurt & :witch: is like 140ish days late? Also, none of my pants fit anymore. At all. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Such a cute little bebe you have, Bethany! She looks very focused :)
> 
> April - that's so great you're starting to feel him/her move!! Yay!!

She was very focused!! Just in front of our house we have a letterbox, and just as I'd strapped her in and wanted to get a shot for Daddy and Da Turtles the postman arrived and started emptying the letterbox\\:D/ No way was Holly going to look at me with such an exciting alternative going on!:haha: I got the avatar shot on leaving the shoe shop, when I didn't have competition from the postman!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Helloooo my lovely turtles :flower:.
> 
> THANK YOU for your lovely wishes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have you had a lovely birthday Emandi? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Such a cute little bebe you have, Bethany! She looks very focused :)
> 
> April - that's so great you're starting to feel him/her move!! Yay!!
> 
> She was very focused!! Just in front of our house we have a letterbox, and just as I'd strapped her in and wanted to get a shot for Daddy and Da Turtles the postman arrived and started emptying the letterbox\\:D/ No way was Holly going to look at me with such an exciting alternative going on!:haha: I got the avatar shot on leaving the shoe shop, when I didn't have competition from the postman!Click to expand...

Heh, that's so precious :D

I've gotten started on one of the shirt patterns I bought yesterday! Let's see if I can actually finish it! I'm terrible at actually finishing patterns....!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where's *Newbie*? 
I'm off to bed soon. Haven't got a big day tomorrow but have a sports plan and tomorrow is running. Kind of low key running since I'll probably have to do it with the all terrain pushchair which has a wheel spasm if you go more than 11.5km/hr- the right side wheel starts juddering madly if I exceed said speed limit:fool: But hey I'm not in proper training for a race so what the heck:shrug:

*Jaynie* is Adam your age/older/younger? Just nosing,:^o to add to my mental overview after your couch session, so feel free to protect his privacy and not answer:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Where is Moomin AND Newbie???


----------



## Mollykins

I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Such a cute little bebe you have, Bethany! She looks very focused :)
> 
> April - that's so great you're starting to feel him/her move!! Yay!!
> 
> She was very focused!! Just in front of our house we have a letterbox, and just as I'd strapped her in and wanted to get a shot for Daddy and Da Turtles the postman arrived and started emptying the letterbox\\:D/ No way was Holly going to look at me with such an exciting alternative going on!:haha: I got the avatar shot on leaving the shoe shop, when I didn't have competition from the postman!Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, that's so precious :D
> 
> I've gotten started on one of the shirt patterns I bought yesterday! Let's see if I can actually finish it! I'm terrible at actually finishing patterns....!Click to expand...

I used to do loads of sewing; jeans, dresses, coats, skirts, all my ex's shirts for work:haha: But I find sewing with LO quite 'challenging'- I can do little projects but clothing I need to concentrate more on- and the scissors and pins with LO:wacko: I made DH his dressing gown for Christmas, and there was no advanced tailoring or lining and it was already a feat of baby management to get that done! So I'm waiting 'til Holly can help me rather than hinder me before I get back into sewing. At the moment she's too curious and just wants to touch/eat everything I do, which is fine by me but I'd rather she didn't eat pins just at the moment:wacko:
But good luck with your projects! You have 9 months pregnancy, plus about 9 months more before baby starts really moving and grabbing everything in sight!!!! Make the most:flower:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Such a cute little bebe you have, Bethany! She looks very focused :)
> 
> April - that's so great you're starting to feel him/her move!! Yay!!
> 
> She was very focused!! Just in front of our house we have a letterbox, and just as I'd strapped her in and wanted to get a shot for Daddy and Da Turtles the postman arrived and started emptying the letterbox\\:D/ No way was Holly going to look at me with such an exciting alternative going on!:haha: I got the avatar shot on leaving the shoe shop, when I didn't have competition from the postman!Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, that's so precious :D
> 
> I've gotten started on one of the shirt patterns I bought yesterday! Let's see if I can actually finish it! I'm terrible at actually finishing patterns....!Click to expand...
> 
> I used to do loads of sewing; jeans, dresses, coats, skirts, all my ex's shirts for work:haha: But I find sewing with LO quite 'challenging'- I can do little projects but clothing I need to concentrate more on- and the scissors and pins with LO:wacko: I made DH his dressing gown for Christmas, and there was no advanced tailoring or lining and it was already a feat of baby management to get that done! So I'm waiting 'til Holly can help me rather than hinder me before I get back into sewing. At the moment she's too curious and just wants to touch/eat everything I do, which is fine by me but I'd rather she didn't eat pins just at the moment:wacko:
> But good luck with your projects! You have 9 months pregnancy, plus about 9 months more before baby starts really moving and grabbing everything in sight!!!! Make the most:flower:Click to expand...

Yep, I can see how that would be a hard thing to do!! But, sounds like you're quite the sewing master!! I'm really quite terrible at sewing... but I got a serger for Christmas this year and that's pretty awesome :happydance:

I'm going to sew up loads of baby clothes!!! Woohoo!!! I'm so excited to be pregnant!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:

Mmmmm kiwi! I love kiwi fruit. Do you eat the hairy skin? Some people do. I most certainly do not. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:

If you come to my wedding the dessert is:

Quartier de mangue roti avec minestrone auxs fruits exotiques et sorbet lait de coco

:munch:

(My mum's a coeliac so we didn't want anything cakey with gluten in for the dessert)


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Such a cute little bebe you have, Bethany! She looks very focused :)
> 
> April - that's so great you're starting to feel him/her move!! Yay!!
> 
> She was very focused!! Just in front of our house we have a letterbox, and just as I'd strapped her in and wanted to get a shot for Daddy and Da Turtles the postman arrived and started emptying the letterbox\\:D/ No way was Holly going to look at me with such an exciting alternative going on!:haha: I got the avatar shot on leaving the shoe shop, when I didn't have competition from the postman!Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, that's so precious :D
> 
> I've gotten started on one of the shirt patterns I bought yesterday! Let's see if I can actually finish it! I'm terrible at actually finishing patterns....!Click to expand...
> 
> I used to do loads of sewing; jeans, dresses, coats, skirts, all my ex's shirts for work:haha: But I find sewing with LO quite 'challenging'- I can do little projects but clothing I need to concentrate more on- and the scissors and pins with LO:wacko: I made DH his dressing gown for Christmas, and there was no advanced tailoring or lining and it was already a feat of baby management to get that done! So I'm waiting 'til Holly can help me rather than hinder me before I get back into sewing. At the moment she's too curious and just wants to touch/eat everything I do, which is fine by me but I'd rather she didn't eat pins just at the moment:wacko:
> But good luck with your projects! You have 9 months pregnancy, plus about 9 months more before baby starts really moving and grabbing everything in sight!!!! Make the most:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I can see how that would be a hard thing to do!! But, sounds like you're quite the sewing master!! I'm really quite terrible at sewing... but I got a serger for Christmas this year and that's pretty awesome :happydance:
> 
> I'm going to sew up loads of baby clothes!!! Woohoo!!! I'm so excited to be pregnant!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I went wild on rustling up bibs and bath capes when I was preggars, and used them all massively, so go for it!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:
> 
> Mmmmm kiwi! I love kiwi fruit. Do you eat the hairy skin? Some people do. I most certainly do not. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have been known to eat the skin:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I do NOT eat furry outsides. :sick:

Holly- Omg. That sounds nommy. :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:
> 
> Mmmmm kiwi! I love kiwi fruit. Do you eat the hairy skin? Some people do. I most certainly do not. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been known to eat the skin:blush:Click to expand...

Oh my...


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Luna* you remind me of me:haha: When I fell pregnant with LO I was of course delighted to be having a baby at some point in the future- but was even more delighted by all the 'legitimate' knitting and sewing possibilities it opened up before me! 

Nearly midnight here, I've got the *Newbie* late evening sport syndrome, takes your heartbeat a while to get back down and ready to sleep...
Better go to bed anyway, LO will still be up bright as a button first thing:awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly! Sleep well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Holly! Sleep well.

Night Molly:hugs: I think I will!!!:sleep::sleep::sleep: Good luck with your knitting:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Eugh I feel bloated and so very gassy with sore boobs wonder if :af: is coming early?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:
> 
> Mmmmm kiwi! I love kiwi fruit. Do you eat the hairy skin? Some people do. I most certainly do not. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been known to eat the skin:blush:Click to expand...

Doesn't it get all over? The one time I tried the skin it felt like the fuzzy part of 'helicopter' seeds. :shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> *Luna* you remind me of me:haha: When I fell pregnant with LO I was of course delighted to be having a baby at some point in the future- but was even more delighted by all the 'legitimate' knitting and sewing possibilities it opened up before me!
> 
> Nearly midnight here, I've got the *Newbie* late evening sport syndrome, takes your heartbeat a while to get back down and ready to sleep...
> Better go to bed anyway, LO will still be up bright as a button first thing:awww:

Oh, yes! So many fun projects!! I've got lots of girl colored fabric, though... I figure I'll just make stuff with it and if I don't have a girl save it for the next baby... or send it off to a turtle having a girl babe!:happydance:

Night night my lovely turtles!

And good afternoon Molly and Newbie :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

How's your evening going, Molly my dear? I'm send 'get well soon' vibes to you and your family. 

Newbie dewbie do, where are you??


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> How's your evening going, Molly my dear? I'm send 'get well soon' vibes to you and your family.
> 
> Newbie dewbie do, where are you??

It's going all right, how is your night?


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Molly! Sorry, I fell asleep before I could answer you....! We were watching hockey and before I knew it I woke up and it was 11:25pm! Oops!

That's been my night in a nutshell: having dinner (enchiladas), watching hockey with DH and falling asleep on the couch. :blush:

You're probably asleep. And our Turtles of the lands faraway shall be up soon... :sleep:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning ladies :)

as for me i have serious case of line eye:-k (9dpo)


https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/9745/bfpz.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:
> 
> If you come to my wedding the dessert is:
> 
> Quartier de mangue roti avec minestrone auxs fruits exotiques et sorbet lait de coco
> 
> :munch:
> 
> (My mum's a coeliac so we didn't want anything cakey with gluten in for the dessert)Click to expand...

i was reading that thinking yum :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning.....

Enjoying a nice slow morning, have my booking appt today so no need to rush to get up for work ! 

Jaynie sorry everyting seems to be stressful at the mo ! It will get better !
Trin enjoy the last day of rest .....x 
April the lemon curd was yummy ! And so easy to me make ... Much easier than some things I have tried ! Morning all lovely turtles 

All this knitting talk !!!! I'm so jealous .... I have no patience to knit ! Luna that little hat and booties was adorable.... My dh great aunt is a furious knitter .... She can rustle up a blanket and gloves in about 30 mins ... She is about 85 I think 
She knits outfits for the preemie babes at great ormand street hospital ..... V proud of her x 

Claire - I can't see your tests ... 2 dark on my iPhone


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9831/dscn1636f.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

BFN or evap
:(


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh Claire ! Do u have any other tests ?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:

I have fruit salad every morning and this week I've been having kiwi in it every day
Just to make you drool...
 



Attached Files:







DSC00155.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

Why is my ticker saying 10 weeks 1 day :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> as for me i have serious case of line eye:-k (9dpo)
> 
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/9745/bfpz.jpg

I think I see something in the bottom one :shrug:


----------



## poas

It says 10 weeks 6 to me crunchie? I really hope you get what you have waited so long for Clare :) Trin...I want some of your fruit salad!!
Edit; I have a lime :)


----------



## Crunchie

I think my iPhone was having a "moment" x


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> It says 10 weeks 6 to me crunchie? I really hope you get what you have waited so long for Clare :) Trin...I want some of your fruit salad!!
> Edit; I have a lime :)

I'll send some over. It may be a bit squishy by the time it gets there :haha:
:happydance: for your lime. I can't believe I'll have an olive tomorrow


----------



## HollyMonkey

SUNSHINE HERE TODAY!:wohoo:

Not impressive for you Trin but for us turtles emerging from hibernation it's VERY EXCITING!!! I can hear the snow melting in the Alps and trickling down the mountain sides in rivulets:happydance:

SARACHKA! Stop sulking about your :bfn: and start rejoicing :dance: because I'm posting you an envelope today- and I made you another item at breakfast this morning to add to the missive :hugs:

*Trin* that looks yummo:thumbup: See you're keeping your blood sugar levels nice and low :rofl:
Only a week and a half until your seminar:haha:

*Clare* I'm not seeing them so well today, but possibly on the one you indicated with arrows:shrug: I'd go and get a chemist test if I were you, "time to bring out the big guns" as Crunchie put it to me!!:gun:

Hollinka and I are off to the market to buy a fishy for our dishy :munch:

Happy Wed-nes-day everyone:flower:


----------



## poas

Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> SUNSHINE HERE TODAY!:wohoo:
> 
> Not impressive for you Trin but for us turtles emerging from hibernation it's VERY EXCITING!!! I can hear the snow melting in the Alps and trickling down the mountain sides in rivulets:happydance:
> 
> SARACHKA! Stop sulking about your :bfn: and start rejoicing :dance: because I'm posting you an envelope today- and I made you another item at breakfast this morning to add to the missive :hugs:
> 
> *Trin* that looks yummo:tmbup: See you're keeping your blood sugar levels nice and low :rofl:
> Only a week and a half until your seminar:haha:
> t
> *Clare* I'm not seeing them so well today, but possibly on the one you indicated with arrows:shrug: I'd go and get a chemist test if I were you, "time to bring out the big guns" as Crunchie put it to me!!:gun:
> 
> Hollinka and I are off to the market to buy a fishy for our dishy :munch:
> 
> Happy Wed-nes-day everyone:flower:

Hey! It's only 2 fruit serves and no bread or anything else with it!

So glad you have sun today :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyzara

i'm new to this but i have followed some of your posts and find them incouraging!! i'm on my 2nd month using the CBFM after two years of ttc i'm praying this will work!:hi::hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?

Try lavender oil on the temples and peppermint tea


----------



## TrinityMom

Ladyzara said:


> i'm new to this but i have followed some of your posts and find them incouraging!! i'm on my 2nd month using the CBFM after two years of ttc i'm praying this will work!:hi::hug:

Welcome :hugs:

Where are you in your cycle? Is this your first you're trying for?


----------



## Ladyzara

Hi yes it's my first i'm trying for, i'm curretly on cd 6. i'm seeing a fertility specialist and so far they can't find any thing wronge with me or dh so CBFM is going to be my best friend until it happens! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ladyzara said:


> i'm new to this but i have followed some of your posts and find them incouraging!! i'm on my 2nd month using the CBFM after two years of ttc i'm praying this will work!:hi::hug:

hello:wave: Welcome:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?

I'm jolly because it's such gorgeous weather:cloud9: I've just been in the garden sitting on 'my' bench at the top of the highest terrace, enjoying the flowers and the sunshine:flower: And LO and I went to look at the chickens, one is ovulating:haha:



I used a head massager and Tiger Balm when I was pregnant for my headaches. And got dh to massage my head too, that worked the best:thumbup: And drink lots of water just in case it's dehydration. Hope it goes away soon:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Where's *Newbie*?
> I'm off to bed soon. Haven't got a big day tomorrow but have a sports plan and tomorrow is running. Kind of low key running since I'll probably have to do it with the all terrain pushchair which has a wheel spasm if you go more than 11.5km/hr- the right side wheel starts juddering madly if I exceed said speed limit:fool: But hey I'm not in proper training for a race so what the heck:shrug:
> 
> *Jaynie* is Adam your age/older/younger? Just nosing,:^o to add to my mental overview after your couch session, so feel free to protect his privacy and not answer:flower:

Sorry I missed you - I was seething quietly last night at Adam's brothers house until 10.30pm when he came and got me after practice! He is older than me, by 2 years so not much. Why do you ask? Do you a Hollymonkeyific theory as to why I fell for a doofus?


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi ladies... 

All caught up now. Thanks for loveoy words. He is just such a doofus at times he's the girl in the relatiionship definitely - I get to look after all the time even when sometimes I might need looking after. I hope we come out the other side, I am set that I have to finish it if he doesn't pull his finger out i'm not a bailer usually but I am thinking about procreation with this bloke so you see it is important. I am giving him a time limit and he'll never even know because he never talks to me! :growlmad:

:hi: ladyzara good luck to you in this cycle I have a CBFM too but it's not going to get much use. My BF is apparently a girl :shock: 'headache' 'pressure' 'work' 'tired' so I think I am forced to take a break!


----------



## Sarachka

*Tee hee I am sulking aren't I?! I'm sowwie. I just don't know what else I can do to try and help it to work. *


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm sulking too!!! 

There's nothing to do but keep trying and I believe it will happen.


----------



## Crunchie

Welcome ladyzara !

Turn that frown upside down ladies x

Poas have u tried 4 head ??? I have been using it and it's good 

Had my booking appt and turns out dh used to go drinking in the 6th form with my very pretty .... Petite normal sized feet midwife !!

When she said let's weigh u i could of swung 4 her lol


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?
> 
> I'm jolly because it's such gorgeous weather:cloud9: I've just been in the garden sitting on 'my' bench at the top of the highest terrace, enjoying the flowers and the sunshine:flower: And LO and I went to look at the chickens, one is ovulating:haha:
> 
> View attachment 175846
> View attachment 175847
> View attachment 175848
> View attachment 175849
> 
> 
> I used a head massager and Tiger Balm when I was pregnant for my headaches. And got dh to massage my head too, that worked the best:thumbup: And drink lots of water just in case it's dehydration. Hope it goes away soon:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 175850Click to expand...

Now I am REALLY missing France!!!
OH actually has a little tub of tiger balm...I did not know what it was for though :blush: do I do what Trin said and put it on my temples??


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Welcome ladyzara !
> 
> Turn that frown upside down ladies x
> 
> Poas have u tried 4 head ??? I have been using it and it's good
> 
> Had my booking appt and turns out dh used to go drinking in the 6th form with my very pretty .... Petite normal sized feet midwife !!
> 
> When she said let's weigh u i could of swung 4 her lol

:grr: I once ended up being a doula for at very short notice (ie - patient is a 4cm can you leave your conference and come now) for someone because their doula was away and the only other back up doula in the practice was her husband's ex. I understood her desire for someone else!


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?
> 
> I'm jolly because it's such gorgeous weather:cloud9: I've just been in the garden sitting on 'my' bench at the top of the highest terrace, enjoying the flowers and the sunshine:flower: And LO and I went to look at the chickens, one is ovulating:haha:
> 
> View attachment 175846
> View attachment 175847
> View attachment 175848
> View attachment 175849
> 
> 
> I used a head massager and Tiger Balm when I was pregnant for my headaches. And got dh to massage my head too, that worked the best:thumbup: And drink lots of water just in case it's dehydration. Hope it goes away soon:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 175850Click to expand...


Gorgeous pictures! I've never been to France, but according to those pictures, where you are actually seems to look quite a bit like where we plan to move in the Appalachain mountains in North/South Carolina (they're really old worn down mountains). :wacko: Though I imagine France isn't full of scary hillbillies. :haha: I could be wrong. :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome ladyzara !
> 
> Turn that frown upside down ladies x
> 
> Poas have u tried 4 head ??? I have been using it and it's good
> 
> Had my booking appt and turns out dh used to go drinking in the 6th form with my very pretty .... Petite normal sized feet midwife !!
> 
> When she said let's weigh u i could of swung 4 her lol
> 
> :grr: I once ended up being a doula for at very short notice (ie - patient is a 4cm can you leave your conference and come now) for someone because their doula was away and the only other back up doula in the practice was her husband's ex. I understood her desire for someone else!Click to expand...

It was quite funny !!! 

I think he was more shocked at her being a midwife !


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I want a kiwi... just thought I'd share... you know what? I changed my mind.... I want a FRUIT SALAD! :fool:
> 
> I have fruit salad every morning and this week I've been having kiwi in it every day
> Just to make you drool...Click to expand...

:shock: Oh now that's just mean... and yummy and... what's your address again? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> It says 10 weeks 6 to me crunchie? I really hope you get what you have waited so long for Clare :) Trin...I want some of your fruit salad!!
> Edit; I have a lime :)

Yay for a lime! :happydance:


----------



## poas

Doula!!!!! I have been racking my brains trying to think what the profession was called for days!!!! Sorry for random outburst :blush:
I tried peppermint tea...NOT A FAN!! I think I am not 'granola' enough for this,it tasted like someone put used chewing gum in hot water...maybe I didn't leave the bag in long enough?
And don't have lavender oil to hand :( used the last of it in lo's bath when he too had headache!
How are you doing today Trin? And Crunchie my midwife when I had Harri was a double for Eva Longoria...made me feel great going to her and complaining that my (also size 9) feet were swollen!! However I didn't have an oh to worry about luckily!! 
Hi Ladyzara (hope I got that right!?) 
And hi everyone else :)
Hope Jaynie and Sarachka are both breaking back into nice happy non-sulky feelings :) Although I know what it feels like,and sometimes a private pity party is not a bad thing!!
EDIT: Thankyou Molly,how are you today?


----------



## Mollykins

Welcome Ladyzara! :wave: You are in good but crazy company here. :thumbup: We'll see what we can do about getting you your bfp this cycle. 

Jaynie- Sometimes it seems like a good bash on the head would do more good than talking eh? Big :hugs: for my lovely.

Crunchie- Re: your midwife- How funny is all that?! I could just imagine the look my OH would have if we had a similar thing happen. :haha: I've gained 3lbs in this first trimester... better than I thought! 

Holly- Beautious pics of your corner of the world. *wistful sigh* I want to go.


----------



## Mollykins

I am feeling pretty good today despite this stoopid lingering sickness. :growlmad: Honestly though, I'm more upset that it's lingering for the girls and my OH as they are miserable. My oldest DD says to me, every morning, "I wish I didn't have to go to school but I that I must... when will I stop coughing mommy?" :(


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Doula!!!!! I have been racking my brains trying to think what the profession was called for days!!!! Sorry for random outburst :blush:
> I tried peppermint tea...NOT A FAN!! I think I am not 'granola' enough for this,it tasted like someone put used chewing gum in hot water...maybe I didn't leave the bag in long enough?
> And don't have lavender oil to hand :( used the last of it in lo's bath when he too had headache!
> How are you doing today Trin? And Crunchie my midwife when I had Harri was a double for Eva Longoria...made me feel great going to her and complaining that my (also size 9) feet were swollen!! However I didn't have an oh to worry about luckily!!
> Hi Ladyzara (hope I got that right!?)
> And hi everyone else :)
> Hope Jaynie and Sarachka are both breaking back into nice happy non-sulky feelings :) Although I know what it feels like,and sometimes a private pity party is not a bad thing!!
> EDIT: Thankyou Molly,how are you today?

I'm ok. Loving the idea of freedom tomorrow :happydance: and terrified for the gynae appointment :shock:

DH has just come home and casually said they didn't have falafals at the shop...so we'll just have something else. After all my careful meal planning and shopping accordingly!!! I said what else and he just :shrug: Everything he suggested we don't have. And I've been looking forward to couscous, rocket, falafals and yoghurt dressing all day :growlmad: Of course he didn;t think to try another shop did he :nope: Men!


----------



## Mollykins

Turtles!

https://www.npr.org/2011/03/02/134175104/for-turtles-earths-magnetism-is-a-built-in-gps?sc=fb&cc=fp


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I know this doesn't really apply but there is a movie out there called, "He died with a falafal in his hand"... I've heard it's funny... haven't watched it yet though.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Also, I'm sorry about your DH and the falafal fail. :nope: That's no good.


----------



## Mollykins

I'm curious. My ob counts week 13 as the beginning of the second tri but BnB doesn't count it until week 14... why is that?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin- I know this doesn't really apply but there is a movie out there called, "He died with a falafal in his hand"... I've heard it's funny... haven't watched it yet though.

:haha: That looks like one of those quirky indie australian movies that I love


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I'm curious. My ob counts week 13 as the beginning of the second tri but BnB doesn't count it until week 14... why is that?

I think it's just because 40/3 is 13.3 so it could go to 13 or 14. We usually count 13 as the beginning of the 2nd tri tho


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> I'm curious. My ob counts week 13 as the beginning of the second tri but BnB doesn't count it until week 14... why is that?

It just depends on how you break up the pregnancy into 3rds. You can do it 13/13/13 weeks or you can break it up by actual gestation which makes 1st tri a little longer since you're not actually pregnant for the first couple of weeks (38 weeks gestation divided by 3, then add 2 weeks to first tri actually makes it closer to 14-15 weeks).


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious. My ob counts week 13 as the beginning of the second tri but BnB doesn't count it until week 14... why is that?
> 
> It just depends on how you break up the pregnancy into 3rds. You can do it 13/13/13 weeks or you can break it up by actual gestation which makes 1st tri a little longer since you're not actually pregnant for the first couple of weeks (38 weeks gestation divided by 3, then add 2 weeks to first tri actually makes it closer to 14-15 weeks).Click to expand...

:shock: I like it starting at 13. :D


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious. My ob counts week 13 as the beginning of the second tri but BnB doesn't count it until week 14... why is that?
> 
> I think it's just because 40/3 is 13.3 so it could go to 13 or 14. We usually count 13 as the beginning of the 2nd tri thoClick to expand...

That makes sense! Because my little baby on the ticker won't scoot over another square until I am 13+3 (or is it 13+4?) huh! Interesting! Thanks. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello.
In France they start 2nd tri at 15 weeks if I remember rightly:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Ladyzara said:


> i'm new to this but i have followed some of your posts and find them incouraging!! i'm on my 2nd month using the CBFM after two years of ttc i'm praying this will work!:hi::hug:

Welcome!! :flower:



poas said:


> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?




HollyMonkey said:


> I'm jolly because it's such gorgeous weather:cloud9: I've just been in the garden sitting on 'my' bench at the top of the highest terrace, enjoying the flowers and the sunshine:flower: And LO and I went to look at the chickens, one is ovulating:haha:
> 
> View attachment 175846
> View attachment 175847
> View attachment 175848
> View attachment 175849
> 
> 
> I used a head massager and Tiger Balm when I was pregnant for my headaches. And got dh to massage my head too, that worked the best:thumbup: And drink lots of water just in case it's dehydration. Hope it goes away soon:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 175850




poas said:


> Now I am REALLY missing France!!!
> OH actually has a little tub of tiger balm...I did not know what it was for though :blush: do I do what Trin said and put it on my temples??

Lissy - That's exactly what I do - put Tiger Balm on my forehead and temples. I get migraines (have since age 11) and nothing over the counter works on them. Well, Excedrine Migraine does, but I have to take about 7 of them. And I gave that up several years ago. I'd like to keep my liver!! :haha:
So yes, just rub it on your forehead and temples and drink lots of water. Reapply like every hour as the sensation fades. It works wonders for my migraines, I'm quite surprised (and so, so happy!) :happydance:

Bethany - oh, your yard and birds are so heavenly! Can I live in your back yard? I've always wanted to visit France... I took five years of French in high school and college :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello my Turtles :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

So... on Sunday? Monday? I found an article bit about a midwife who would ask all her patients if they had a dream about what the gender of the baby would be, of all those who did, the vast majority of them turned out to be right. Soooo, of course I told my OH to dream about it (because also in the article she mentioned either the mother or a very close person in the mother's life could have the "gender dream") well, he woke up the next day and said, "Oh, I had a dream that you were in labour." I said, "Really?!!? What'd we have??" He said, "My alarm woke me up right before you delivered." :dohh: Well.... I had a dream last night and I was at my 20 week scan and they told me the baby was a girl and I cried. :( I'm not sure if I've said but my OH is really of a mind that this is going to be the last bebe in our family and I really really want a boy.[-o&lt;


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> hello.
> In France they start 2nd tri at 15 weeks if I remember rightly:shrug:

Oh no thank you. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I also get migraines... AWFUL. I remember my first one was when I was 6! Can you believe that? I thought I was dying. I have some sort of stuff I rub on my temples... smells very menthol and makes my eyes tingle and clears my sinuses. :haha: Works a dream though... also showers in the dark with one candle to see by...


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> So... on Sunday? Monday? I found an article bit about a midwife who would ask all her patients if they had a dream about what the gender of the baby would be, of all those who did, the vast majority of them turned out to be right. Soooo, of course I told my OH to dream about it (because also in the article she mentioned either the mother or a very close person in the mother's life could have the "gender dream") well, he woke up the next day and said, "Oh, I had a dream that you were in labour." I said, "Really?!!? What'd we have??" He said, "My alarm woke me up right before you delivered." :dohh: Well.... I had a dream last night and I was at my 20 week scan and they told me the baby was a girl and I cried. :( I'm not sure if I've said but my OH is really of a mind that this is going to be the last bebe in our family and I really really want a boy.[-o&lt;

I was dreaming I'd have a boy even before I was pregnant!! But, I think that's because all DH and I talk about it a boy being first. For some reason we've always assumed a boy would be first. When we find out what our little bebe is, I'm not going to be surprised if it's a boy! :haha:

So, maybe your dream is just because you want it to be a boy so bad, but worry it might be a girl. I think sometimes dreams put you in situations you're scared of or nervous of or whatever just so you can see how'd you react. Like a rehearsal. Because before I was pregnant, I had about five dreams about seeing a positive HPT. And I haven't had any since Valentine's day. Now I'm dreaming about being farther along - having a belly and everything. I'm not sure, that's just how I've always interpreted my dreams. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... on Sunday? Monday? I found an article bit about a midwife who would ask all her patients if they had a dream about what the gender of the baby would be, of all those who did, the vast majority of them turned out to be right. Soooo, of course I told my OH to dream about it (because also in the article she mentioned either the mother or a very close person in the mother's life could have the "gender dream") well, he woke up the next day and said, "Oh, I had a dream that you were in labour." I said, "Really?!!? What'd we have??" He said, "My alarm woke me up right before you delivered." :dohh: Well.... I had a dream last night and I was at my 20 week scan and they told me the baby was a girl and I cried. :( I'm not sure if I've said but my OH is really of a mind that this is going to be the last bebe in our family and I really really want a boy.[-o&lt;
> 
> I was dreaming I'd have a boy even before I was pregnant!! But, I think that's because all DH and I talk about it a boy being first. For some reason we've always assumed a boy would be first. When we find out what our little bebe is, I'm not going to be surprised if it's a boy! :haha:
> 
> So, maybe your dream is just because you want it to be a boy so bad, but worry it might be a girl. I think sometimes dreams put you in situations you're scared of or nervous of or whatever just so you can see how'd you react. Like a rehearsal. Because before I was pregnant, I had about five dreams about seeing a positive HPT. And I haven't had any since Valentine's day. Now I'm dreaming about being farther along - having a belly and everything. I'm not sure, that's just how I've always interpreted my dreams. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree... I've already decided that it was my fears manifesting themselves because I'm having a boy. :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I also get migraines... AWFUL. I remember my first one was when I was 6! Can you believe that? I thought I was dying. I have some sort of stuff I rub on my temples... smells very menthol and makes my eyes tingle and clears my sinuses. :haha: Works a dream though... also showers in the dark with one candle to see by...

Wow, I guess that's the trick! I've been using Tiger Balm for _years_ (massage therapist :thumbup: ) and never thought to put it on my head until this last summer when I got four in one week. 

I missed SO MUCH CLASS because of them... I'd get on average 3-4 per week, no breaks. What have you been on for them? When I was little I was put on Duradin (a total stoner drug, geez. I'd be high as a kite after two) and then Topomax for about seven years. Topomax helped to make them occur less frequently, but boy was I dumbed down. Great for my highschool and college career. :shrug:
I went off of that when I was in massage school and didn't have a migraine for about a year after that. Then I'd get just a few and last summer I got a whole herd of them. I get about two or three a month, now. And the worst part anymore is the aura and sick feeling, not so much the pain because I can manage that with the Tiger Balm and some strong tea.

Migraines suck!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... on Sunday? Monday? I found an article bit about a midwife who would ask all her patients if they had a dream about what the gender of the baby would be, of all those who did, the vast majority of them turned out to be right. Soooo, of course I told my OH to dream about it (because also in the article she mentioned either the mother or a very close person in the mother's life could have the "gender dream") well, he woke up the next day and said, "Oh, I had a dream that you were in labour." I said, "Really?!!? What'd we have??" He said, "My alarm woke me up right before you delivered." :dohh: Well.... I had a dream last night and I was at my 20 week scan and they told me the baby was a girl and I cried. :( I'm not sure if I've said but my OH is really of a mind that this is going to be the last bebe in our family and I really really want a boy.[-o&lt;
> 
> I was dreaming I'd have a boy even before I was pregnant!! But, I think that's because all DH and I talk about it a boy being first. For some reason we've always assumed a boy would be first. When we find out what our little bebe is, I'm not going to be surprised if it's a boy! :haha:
> 
> So, maybe your dream is just because you want it to be a boy so bad, but worry it might be a girl. I think sometimes dreams put you in situations you're scared of or nervous of or whatever just so you can see how'd you react. Like a rehearsal. Because before I was pregnant, I had about five dreams about seeing a positive HPT. And I haven't had any since Valentine's day. Now I'm dreaming about being farther along - having a belly and everything. I'm not sure, that's just how I've always interpreted my dreams. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree... I've already decided that it was my fears manifesting themselves because I'm having a boy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

That's right!! _You hear that, baby? You're a boy!_ :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - do you know if your bebe implanted on the right or left of your uterus? Apparently there's a strong correlation between gender and right or left implantation.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I also get migraines... AWFUL. I remember my first one was when I was 6! Can you believe that? I thought I was dying. I have some sort of stuff I rub on my temples... smells very menthol and makes my eyes tingle and clears my sinuses. :haha: Works a dream though... also showers in the dark with one candle to see by...
> 
> Wow, I guess that's the trick! I've been using Tiger Balm for _years_ (massage therapist :thumbup: ) and never thought to put it on my head until this last summer when I got four in one week.
> 
> I missed SO MUCH CLASS because of them... I'd get on average 3-4 per week, no breaks. What have you been on for them? When I was little I was put on Duradin (a total stoner drug, geez. I'd be high as a kite after two) and then Topomax for about seven years. Topomax helped to make them occur less frequently, but boy was I dumbed down. Great for my highschool and college career. :shrug:
> I went off of that when I was in massage school and didn't have a migraine for about a year after that. Then I'd get just a few and last summer I got a whole herd of them. I get about two or three a month, now. And the worst part anymore is the aura and sick feeling, not so much the pain because I can manage that with the Tiger Balm and some strong tea.
> 
> Migraines suck!!Click to expand...

I wasn't allowed to take anything "hard" and as I grew up, I learned to adapt and find different ways to "cure" the migraines. Shower, heating pad, water, temple therapy, scalp massagers, sometimes a bit of caffeine will help nip it if you catch it soon enough, managing lights and sounds, finding a resting position where my head is elevated and my spine is as straight as possible (I have lordosis), etc... so many options. You are right though, I hate it the sick feeling. The times where I actually vom is the worst! I feel like my head is exploding... I've passed out due to pain many times. It's awful. 

These scalp massagers are amazing! Especially in the shower, I coat my hair in conditioner and then use it... no possible risk of hair pulling.

https://www.amazon.com/Scalp-Massag...XFQK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299085198&sr=8-1

They even have vibrating scalp massagers... I'm thinking about purchasing one. :-k


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly - do you know if your bebe implanted on the right or left of your uterus? Apparently there's a strong correlation between gender and right or left implantation.

Really?? Oh god... I dont' know.... I want want want to know!!! How do I find out? Is it too late??


----------



## LunaLady

No, it's not too late. Just ask what side your placenta is on, that's where bebe implanted. 
Here's a post on another site about it with the info:
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25600057/poll_gender_and_implantation


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I also get migraines... AWFUL. I remember my first one was when I was 6! Can you believe that? I thought I was dying. I have some sort of stuff I rub on my temples... smells very menthol and makes my eyes tingle and clears my sinuses. :haha: Works a dream though... also showers in the dark with one candle to see by...
> 
> Wow, I guess that's the trick! I've been using Tiger Balm for _years_ (massage therapist :thumbup: ) and never thought to put it on my head until this last summer when I got four in one week.
> 
> I missed SO MUCH CLASS because of them... I'd get on average 3-4 per week, no breaks. What have you been on for them? When I was little I was put on Duradin (a total stoner drug, geez. I'd be high as a kite after two) and then Topomax for about seven years. Topomax helped to make them occur less frequently, but boy was I dumbed down. Great for my highschool and college career. :shrug:
> I went off of that when I was in massage school and didn't have a migraine for about a year after that. Then I'd get just a few and last summer I got a whole herd of them. I get about two or three a month, now. And the worst part anymore is the aura and sick feeling, not so much the pain because I can manage that with the Tiger Balm and some strong tea.
> 
> Migraines suck!!Click to expand...

I also get very bad migraines and here you get "migraine packs" with:
1 Migril (ergometrine and caffeine)
2 Lenapain (paracetamol, codeine and an antihistamine)
2 Ibuprophen
1 unidentified little blue pill :shrug:

You take it all at once and it works like a dream. The first time I took one I passed out for 4 hours. But after i had been on my general pain meds for a while I could take a migraine pack and work or drive or whatever afterwards


----------



## LittleSpy

LunaLady said:


> No, it's not too late. Just ask what side your placenta is on, that's where bebe implanted.
> Here's a post on another site about it with the info:
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25600057/poll_gender_and_implantation


I mean, there's a 50/50 shot, but I'm nearly positive I implanted on the left (because of where my cramps seemed to be & where I would always find the heartbeat early on -- always to the left of my belly button) & I've got a girly. :thumbup: But, I think that's because I ovulated from my left ovary (I think I only ovulate from my left ovary -- that's the only one I feel & when I had my very first ultrasound, they checked my ovaries & my right one looked really weird to me & it seemed the u/s tech had a bit of a hard time even finding it... though the tech didn't say anything about it :shrug:).

I just kind of assumed you're likely to implant on whichever side you ovulated from.


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> No, it's not too late. Just ask what side your placenta is on, that's where bebe implanted.
> Here's a post on another site about it with the info:
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25600057/poll_gender_and_implantation
> 
> 
> I mean, there's a 50/50 shot, but I'm nearly positive I implanted on the left (because of where my cramps seemed to be & where I would always find the heartbeat early on -- always to the left of my belly button) & I've got a girly. :thumbup: But, I think that's because I ovulated from my left ovary (I think I only ovulate from my left ovary -- that's the only one I feel & when I had my very first ultrasound, they checked my ovaries & my right one looked really weird to me & it seemed the u/s tech had a bit of a hard time even finding it... though the tech didn't say anything about it :shrug:).
> 
> I just kind of assumed you're likely to implant on whichever side you ovulated from.Click to expand...

I thought the same... I mean, your eggy "drops off" the edge of the fallopian tube into the uterus right? From my 7+1 u/s it shows that it's on the left side but I also think I mostly ovulate from the left... sometimes I would get mittleshmirtz on the right but definitely not often. :shrug: It's all so confusing. Omg. I want chinese.


----------



## LittleSpy

And as far as dreams go, my first dream was about a little girl named Anneliese. I woke up & told hubby the name & that I loved it and he said "Anal Ease!?" :dohh: So, that name was immediately ruined. :haha: Honestly, I was terrified I'd have a girl because I'm not sure how well I'll relate to one (I've always been "one of the guys"). Then I realized the kid is the same kid no matter what parts it has & now I'm SO excited to be having a girl!


----------



## Mollykins

Random. :)

https://www.npr.org/blogs/picturesh...are-rhino-makes-public-appearance?sc=fb&cc=fp


----------



## LittleSpy

But I definitely understand wanting a boy after already having 2 girls. A change would be nice. 3 is our limit, too, and I have a feeling we'll be having 3 girls. :haha: If we get a boy next time (assuming there's a next time), it's possible we'd stop but I kind of like the idea of having three. :wacko: Wow, 5 years ago I wanted 0-1. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I wasn't allowed to take anything "hard" and as I grew up, I learned to adapt and find different ways to "cure" the migraines. Shower, heating pad, water, temple therapy, scalp massagers, sometimes a bit of caffeine will help nip it if you catch it soon enough, managing lights and sounds, finding a resting position where my head is elevated and my spine is as straight as possible (I have lordosis), etc... so many options. You are right though, I hate it the sick feeling. The times where I actually vom is the worst! I feel like my head is exploding... I've passed out due to pain many times. It's awful.
> 
> These scalp massagers are amazing! Especially in the shower, I coat my hair in conditioner and then use it... no possible risk of hair pulling.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scalp-Massag...XFQK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299085198&sr=8-1
> 
> They even have vibrating scalp massagers... I'm thinking about purchasing one. :-k

I have one of those, too. Different brand, though. Mine's called a Happy Head Trip :haha:



TrinityMom said:


> I also get very bad migraines and here you get "migraine packs" with:
> 1 Migril (ergometrine and caffeine)
> 2 Lenapain (paracetamol, codeine and an antihistamine)
> 2 Ibuprophen
> 1 unidentified little blue pill :shrug:
> 
> You take it all at once and it works like a dream. The first time I took one I passed out for 4 hours. But after i had been on my general pain meds for a while I could take a migraine pack and work or drive or whatever afterwards

Wow, that's quite the combo!! I think it would knock me out, too!



LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> No, it's not too late. Just ask what side your placenta is on, that's where bebe implanted.
> Here's a post on another site about it with the info:
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25600057/poll_gender_and_implantation
> 
> 
> I mean, there's a 50/50 shot, but I'm nearly positive I implanted on the left (because of where my cramps seemed to be & where I would always find the heartbeat early on -- always to the left of my belly button) & I've got a girly. :thumbup: But, I think that's because I ovulated from my left ovary (I think I only ovulate from my left ovary -- that's the only one I feel & when I had my very first ultrasound, they checked my ovaries & my right one looked really weird to me & it seemed the u/s tech had a bit of a hard time even finding it... though the tech didn't say anything about it :shrug:).
> 
> I just kind of assumed you're likely to implant on whichever side you ovulated from.Click to expand...

Yep, I'm sure that's what it is. Sounds like it's not an overly reliable study to begin with and the poll that's there shows it to not be very accurate... But it is right sometimes :thumbup: (Probably something to do with coincidence...!)



Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> No, it's not too late. Just ask what side your placenta is on, that's where bebe implanted.
> Here's a post on another site about it with the info:
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25600057/poll_gender_and_implantation
> 
> 
> I mean, there's a 50/50 shot, but I'm nearly positive I implanted on the left (because of where my cramps seemed to be & where I would always find the heartbeat early on -- always to the left of my belly button) & I've got a girly. :thumbup: But, I think that's because I ovulated from my left ovary (I think I only ovulate from my left ovary -- that's the only one I feel & when I had my very first ultrasound, they checked my ovaries & my right one looked really weird to me & it seemed the u/s tech had a bit of a hard time even finding it... though the tech didn't say anything about it :shrug:).
> 
> I just kind of assumed you're likely to implant on whichever side you ovulated from.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the same... I mean, your eggy "drops off" the edge of the fallopian tube into the uterus right? From my 7+1 u/s it shows that it's on the left side but I also think I mostly ovulate from the left... sometimes I would get mittleshmirtz on the right but definitely not often. :shrug: It's all so confusing. Omg. I want chinese.Click to expand...

Yeah, my thought was, 'What about people who only have one ovary or only release eggs from one?' 
Chinese, huh? ;)



Mollykins said:


> Random. :)
> 
> https://www.npr.org/blogs/picturesh...are-rhino-makes-public-appearance?sc=fb&cc=fp

So cute! I love rhinos.


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Random. :)
> 
> https://www.npr.org/blogs/picturesh...are-rhino-makes-public-appearance?sc=fb&cc=fp


Nifty (and really sad)! I think they should declare open season for poachers.

Edit: I mean open season ON poachers!


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> But I definitely understand wanting a boy after already having 2 girls. A change would be nice. 3 is our limit, too, and I have a feeling we'll be having 3 girls. :haha: If we get a boy next time (assuming there's a next time), it's possible we'd stop but I kind of like the idea of having three. :wacko: Wow, 5 years ago I wanted 0-1. :haha:

I've always wanted a boy, like you, I relate to them better. Girls are lolo (crazy). :haha: I like even numbers... though 4 kids seems like a potential mad house... it's and even number. :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I felt an overwhelming urge... I HAVE TO have Chinese. *drool* You know what I think is odd? I crave spicy food when pregnant and I have absolutely NO tolerance for it. My OH says my taste buds are too sensitive. :haha: The juice from biting into apples and oranges and the like cause me to make funny faces because it's so intense. He loves to laugh at me for it.


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I also get migraines... AWFUL. I remember my first one was when I was 6! Can you believe that? I thought I was dying. I have some sort of stuff I rub on my temples... smells very menthol and makes my eyes tingle and clears my sinuses. :haha: Works a dream though... also showers in the dark with one candle to see by...
> 
> Wow, I guess that's the trick! I've been using Tiger Balm for _years_ (massage therapist :thumbup: ) and never thought to put it on my head until this last summer when I got four in one week.
> 
> I missed SO MUCH CLASS because of them... I'd get on average 3-4 per week, no breaks. What have you been on for them? When I was little I was put on Duradin (a total stoner drug, geez. I'd be high as a kite after two) and then Topomax for about seven years. Topomax helped to make them occur less frequently, but boy was I dumbed down. Great for my highschool and college career. :shrug:
> I went off of that when I was in massage school and didn't have a migraine for about a year after that. Then I'd get just a few and last summer I got a whole herd of them. I get about two or three a month, now. And the worst part anymore is the aura and sick feeling, not so much the pain because I can manage that with the Tiger Balm and some strong tea.
> 
> Migraines suck!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't allowed to take anything "hard" and as I grew up, I learned to adapt and find different ways to "cure" the migraines. Shower, heating pad, water, temple therapy, scalp massagers, sometimes a bit of caffeine will help nip it if you catch it soon enough, managing lights and sounds, finding a resting position where my head is elevated and my spine is as straight as possible (I have lordosis), etc... so many options. You are right though, I hate it the sick feeling. The times where I actually vom is the worst! I feel like my head is exploding... I've passed out due to pain many times. It's awful.
> 
> These scalp massagers are amazing! Especially in the shower, I coat my hair in conditioner and then use it... no possible risk of hair pulling.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scalp-Massag...XFQK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299085198&sr=8-1
> 
> They even have vibrating scalp massagers... I'm thinking about purchasing one. :-kClick to expand...

Hmm...I'm going to sound truly ignorant now,but I think it was a migraine not headache after reading this!!
It's eased off ALOT since I rubbed the tigerbalm in :) thanks so much wise ones :) now to catch up before the screen makes me :sick: again!!


----------



## poas

Also,my left ovary wasnt visible on my early scans,so I'm guessing eggy came from the right....so what does that mean?lol


----------



## Sarachka

evening all.

I can smell my chicken roasting in the oven. nom nom


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I felt an overwhelming urge... I HAVE TO have Chinese. *drool* You know what I think is odd? I crave spicy food when pregnant and I have absolutely NO tolerance for it. My OH says my taste buds are too sensitive. :haha: The juice from biting into apples and oranges and the like cause me to make funny faces because it's so intense. He loves to laugh at me for it.

Wow, that is very strange! Do you ENJOY spicy foods while pregnant? Or just crave them?



poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I also get migraines... AWFUL. I remember my first one was when I was 6! Can you believe that? I thought I was dying. I have some sort of stuff I rub on my temples... smells very menthol and makes my eyes tingle and clears my sinuses. :haha: Works a dream though... also showers in the dark with one candle to see by...
> 
> Wow, I guess that's the trick! I've been using Tiger Balm for _years_ (massage therapist :thumbup: ) and never thought to put it on my head until this last summer when I got four in one week.
> 
> I missed SO MUCH CLASS because of them... I'd get on average 3-4 per week, no breaks. What have you been on for them? When I was little I was put on Duradin (a total stoner drug, geez. I'd be high as a kite after two) and then Topomax for about seven years. Topomax helped to make them occur less frequently, but boy was I dumbed down. Great for my highschool and college career. :shrug:
> I went off of that when I was in massage school and didn't have a migraine for about a year after that. Then I'd get just a few and last summer I got a whole herd of them. I get about two or three a month, now. And the worst part anymore is the aura and sick feeling, not so much the pain because I can manage that with the Tiger Balm and some strong tea.
> 
> Migraines suck!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't allowed to take anything "hard" and as I grew up, I learned to adapt and find different ways to "cure" the migraines. Shower, heating pad, water, temple therapy, scalp massagers, sometimes a bit of caffeine will help nip it if you catch it soon enough, managing lights and sounds, finding a resting position where my head is elevated and my spine is as straight as possible (I have lordosis), etc... so many options. You are right though, I hate it the sick feeling. The times where I actually vom is the worst! I feel like my head is exploding... I've passed out due to pain many times. It's awful.
> 
> These scalp massagers are amazing! Especially in the shower, I coat my hair in conditioner and then use it... no possible risk of hair pulling.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scalp-Massag...XFQK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299085198&sr=8-1
> 
> They even have vibrating scalp massagers... I'm thinking about purchasing one. :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm...I'm going to sound truly ignorant now,but I think it was a migraine not headache after reading this!!
> It's eased off ALOT since I rubbed the tigerbalm in :) thanks so much wise ones :) now to catch up before the screen makes me :sick: again!!Click to expand...

Oh, good!!!! Yay!



Sarachka said:


> evening all.
> 
> I can smell my chicken roasting in the oven. nom nom

Mmmmm..... I just LOVE chicken. Since I had that stomach bug in January, the only meat I really, really want is chicken. We've had others, of course, but chicken is just SO tasty.

How was your cock soup and fufu bread??? I bet it was amazing! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay! I sewed jersey knit without it going all wonky!! All I needed was a serger and two size 11 ball point needles... :blush:
I made a jersey scarf out of the scraps left over from my shirt I'm working on. :D
I feel like making a baby item instead of finishing my shirt, though. Hmmm. :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I crave it to the point where I have to eat it and my OH insists upon being present for those times. I take a bite and I'm gasping and panting and chugging down my water... then I'm shoveling in another bite. I break out in a sweat and everything... I guess it is kind of funny. It's kind of like being so hungry you keep eating something that just came out of the oven despite the fact that it is burning your mouth. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sara- Roast chicken... mmmm... potatoes? onions? food food food?! :haha: I think I need to go eat something.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

Just back from trip and now waiting for mum to arrive. So tired, rubbish hotel last night with super rubbish bed :nope: Like sleeping on the floor!

Anyway, need to go get organised for tomorrow's funeral etc and mum's arrival :thumbup:

Love to you all..thinking about you all...and TRIN....good luck tomorrow lovely :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I crave it to the point where I have to eat it and my OH insists upon being present for those times. I take a bite and I'm gasping and panting and chugging down my water... then I'm shoveling in another bite. I break out in a sweat and everything... I guess it is kind of funny. It's kind of like being so hungry you keep eating something that just came out of the oven despite the fact that it is burning your mouth. :haha:

Hehe, such a funny visual. I can see why your DH would want to be present!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Kit!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Just back from trip and now waiting for mum to arrive. So tired, rubbish hotel last night with super rubbish bed :nope: Like sleeping on the floor!
> 
> Anyway, need to go get organised for tomorrow's funeral etc and mum's arrival :thumbup:
> 
> Love to you all..thinking about you all...and TRIN....good luck tomorrow lovely :hugs:

Thanks Kit. Glad you're back safe and sound. Nothing better than sleeping in your own bed after being away


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Good luck my lovely. Enjoy the time with your mum despite the circumstances for her arrival. :hugs: to and yours. Oh and sorry about the rotten hotel room and bed. My OH complains about those too when he has to go out of town.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower: I've just had a bath and am now eating garlic bread appetisers just warm from the oven, I put a bit of concentrated tomato and a sprinkle of parmesan and provençal herbs on them too.:munch: I'm soooooo hungry, I can smell your chicken from here Sarachka:cloud9: I'll be ponging the kitchen out cooking my fish soon:haha:

I had a gorgeous run with the pushchair in the cold sunshine this afternoon, then took LO to the park and she exhausted herself practising her walking. She falls over loads but is slowly managing a few more steps each time- trouble is she sets off at a run:dohh: Feeling all glowing and "fresh aired" and just need lots of food now :happydance: I love the sunshine!:happydance: Even if it is :cold: sunshine!

Li'l catch up now...


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Just back from trip and now waiting for mum to arrive. So tired, rubbish hotel last night with super rubbish bed :nope: Like sleeping on the floor!
> 
> Anyway, need to go get organised for tomorrow's funeral etc and mum's arrival :thumbup:
> 
> Love to you all..thinking about you all...and TRIN....good luck tomorrow lovely :hugs:

Hello *Kit* I've just got a bit of sewing to finish on the bag charm I'm making with your monkeys, will post pics as and when finito :flower: Glad you're home m'love. Your post brought back memories of my camping holiday last summer when I was pregnant with LO, and spent 2 weeks in a tent literally sleeping on the floor:haha: It really wasn't comfortable:nope: Enjoy your bed tonight:thumbup:
Best of luck for tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?
> 
> I'm jolly because it's such gorgeous weather:cloud9: I've just been in the garden sitting on 'my' bench at the top of the highest terrace, enjoying the flowers and the sunshine:flower: And LO and I went to look at the chickens, one is ovulating:haha:
> 
> View attachment 175846
> View attachment 175847
> View attachment 175848
> View attachment 175849
> 
> 
> I used a head massager and Tiger Balm when I was pregnant for my headaches. And got dh to massage my head too, that worked the best:thumbup: And drink lots of water just in case it's dehydration. Hope it goes away soon:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 175850
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pictures! I've never been to France, but according to those pictures, where you are actually seems to look quite a bit like where we plan to move in the Appalachain mountains in North/South Carolina (they're really old worn down mountains). :wacko: Though I imagine France isn't full of scary hillbillies. :haha: I could be wrong. :shrug:Click to expand...

No hillbillies but crazy frogshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/grenouille-saute.gif

It's mainly forest around us, with some steep climbs but no mountains. Paris isn't far, I'll take a pic from up on the hill one day where you can see the Eiffel Tower! And I'll look out for scary French hillbillies
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif

Is it a definite plan you have to move? I'll Google Earth Appalachain mountains, don't know them:shrug: Sounds fab though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

A SULKING GORILLA FOR JAYNIE AND SARACHKA :flower:
https://image34.webshots.com/34/9/18/93/291591893LbjjVW_fs.jpg

EDIT: They've stolen my image! It was so cute and sulky! I'm sulking now.:sulk:


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I felt an overwhelming urge... I HAVE TO have Chinese. *drool* You know what I think is odd? I crave spicy food when pregnant and I have absolutely NO tolerance for it. My OH says my taste buds are too sensitive. :haha: The juice from biting into apples and oranges and the like cause me to make funny faces because it's so intense. He loves to laugh at me for it.

:haha: I've been craving hot & spicy food, too (and I'm also a huge wimp about it). I was literally CRYING yesterday while eating Hot Fries. :dohh: Sunday I cried while eating a buffalo chicken sandwich. :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?
> 
> I'm jolly because it's such gorgeous weather:cloud9: I've just been in the garden sitting on 'my' bench at the top of the highest terrace, enjoying the flowers and the sunshine:flower: And LO and I went to look at the chickens, one is ovulating:haha:
> 
> View attachment 175846
> View attachment 175847
> View attachment 175848
> View attachment 175849
> 
> 
> I used a head massager and Tiger Balm when I was pregnant for my headaches. And got dh to massage my head too, that worked the best:thumbup: And drink lots of water just in case it's dehydration. Hope it goes away soon:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 175850
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pictures! I've never been to France, but according to those pictures, where you are actually seems to look quite a bit like where we plan to move in the Appalachain mountains in North/South Carolina (they're really old worn down mountains). :wacko: Though I imagine France isn't full of scary hillbillies. :haha: I could be wrong. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No hillbillies but crazy frogshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/grenouille-saute.gif
> 
> It's mainly forest around us, with some steep climbs but no mountains. Paris isn't far, I'll take a pic from up on the hill one day where you can see the Eiffel Tower! And I'll look out for scary French hillbillies
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif
> 
> Is it a definite plan you have to move? I'll Google Earth Appalachain mountains, don't know them:shrug: Sounds fab though.Click to expand...


Definite plan to move as soon as we can afford to. With the housing market the way it is, we'll have to be able to afford rent or mortgage on one house while also paying the mortage on my house here while waiting for it to sell. Maybe in a year or 2?

I'm off to my 20 week appointment/anatomy ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## cat2

can someone please tell me how to start a new thread please x


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck for your appointment LS :happydance:

Holly, I meant to say earlier that your garden is brilliant :cloud9:

Kit hope all goes well with the funeral. My BF's mom's funeral is on Saturday at 8am and it's a graveside one...not nice. :cry:

Molly, I was also craving spicy stuff, but more so in the last pregnancy. i was eating soya prawn curry til I ran out of tissues

I'm off to bed. Feeling very :sick: (DH bought Greek Double Cream yoghurt instead of the fat free one I buy and I only saw after I'd eaten it). I think I'll take 2 Tylenol PM's. Don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight for worrying. It's going to be weird driving tomorrw. I've missed my car with all its Hello Kitties :haha:

Night night Turtletonians
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I felt an overwhelming urge... I HAVE TO have Chinese. *drool* You know what I think is odd? I crave spicy food when pregnant and I have absolutely NO tolerance for it. My OH says my taste buds are too sensitive. :haha: The juice from biting into apples and oranges and the like cause me to make funny faces because it's so intense. He loves to laugh at me for it.
> 
> :haha: I've been craving hot & spicy food, too (and I'm also a huge wimp about it). I was literally CRYING yesterday while eating Hot Fries. :dohh: Sunday I cried while eating a buffalo chicken sandwich. :wacko:Click to expand...

Haha! That is SO funny you guys!! Hilarious :haha:



LittleSpy said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?
> 
> I'm jolly because it's such gorgeous weather:cloud9: I've just been in the garden sitting on 'my' bench at the top of the highest terrace, enjoying the flowers and the sunshine:flower: And LO and I went to look at the chickens, one is ovulating:haha:
> 
> View attachment 175846
> View attachment 175847
> View attachment 175848
> View attachment 175849
> 
> 
> I used a head massager and Tiger Balm when I was pregnant for my headaches. And got dh to massage my head too, that worked the best:thumbup: And drink lots of water just in case it's dehydration. Hope it goes away soon:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 175850
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pictures! I've never been to France, but according to those pictures, where you are actually seems to look quite a bit like where we plan to move in the Appalachain mountains in North/South Carolina (they're really old worn down mountains). :wacko: Though I imagine France isn't full of scary hillbillies. :haha: I could be wrong. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No hillbillies but crazy frogshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/grenouille-saute.gif
> 
> It's mainly forest around us, with some steep climbs but no mountains. Paris isn't far, I'll take a pic from up on the hill one day where you can see the Eiffel Tower! And I'll look out for scary French hillbillies
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif
> 
> Is it a definite plan you have to move? I'll Google Earth Appalachain mountains, don't know them:shrug: Sounds fab though.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definite plan to move as soon as we can afford to. With the housing market the way it is, we'll have to be able to afford rent or mortgage on one house while also paying the mortage on my house here while waiting for it to sell. Maybe in a year or 2?
> 
> I'm off to my 20 week appointment/anatomy ultrasound! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay for 20 week appointment and scan!! I can't wait for pics! :happydance:


----------



## poas

Good luck Trin,I hope you sleep as well as possible and get good news tomorrow xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mr. Fishy
 



Attached Files:







022.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poas

in a little dishy?


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> It says 10 weeks 6 to me crunchie? I really hope you get what you have waited so long for Clare :) Trin...I want some of your fruit salad!!
> Edit; I have a lime :)

Lissy-yay for you lil limey:thumbup:



Ladyzara said:


> i'm new to this but i have followed some of your posts and find them incouraging!! i'm on my 2nd month using the CBFM after two years of ttc i'm praying this will work!:hi::hug:

Ladyzara-hello and welcome to our nutty thread:wacko:we are all brill though:thumbup:good luck for this cycle



HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou trin...it might be more a smoothie!
> Bethany you seem awfully jolly today-that's really good to see :)
> Anyone know any natural remedies for headaches?
> 
> I'm jolly because it's such gorgeous weather:cloud9: I've just been in the garden sitting on 'my' bench at the top of the highest terrace, enjoying the flowers and the sunshine:flower: And LO and I went to look at the chickens, one is ovulating:haha:
> 
> View attachment 175846
> View attachment 175847
> View attachment 175848
> View attachment 175849
> 
> 
> I used a head massager and Tiger Balm when I was pregnant for my headaches. And got dh to massage my head too, that worked the best:thumbup: And drink lots of water just in case it's dehydration. Hope it goes away soon:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 175850Click to expand...

Bethany-your backyard is:cloud9:is that grass on a roof are am i:wacko:Holly getting lots of walking practise at the park:happydance:



LunaLady said:


> No, it's not too late. Just ask what side your placenta is on, that's where bebe implanted.
> Here's a post on another site about it with the info:
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25600057/poll_gender_and_implantation

Luna-im going to check my scans what am i looking for ambilical cord on left or right anything else?



kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Just back from trip and now waiting for mum to arrive. So tired, rubbish hotel last night with super rubbish bed :nope: Like sleeping on the floor!
> 
> Anyway, need to go get organised for tomorrow's funeral etc and mum's arrival :thumbup:
> 
> Love to you all..thinking about you all...and TRIN....good luck tomorrow lovely :hugs:

Kit-sorry about the nasty bed and hope your mum is doing ok and hugs:hugs:for tomorrow


Trin-good luck tomorrow what time is your app?:hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Good luck for your appointment LS :happydance:
> 
> Holly, I meant to say earlier that your garden is brilliant :cloud9:
> 
> Kit hope all goes well with the funeral. My BF's mom's funeral is on Saturday at 8am and it's a graveside one...not nice. :cry:
> 
> Molly, I was also craving spicy stuff, but more so in the last pregnancy. i was eating soya prawn curry til I ran out of tissues
> 
> I'm off to bed. Feeling very :sick: (DH bought Greek Double Cream yoghurt instead of the fat free one I buy and I only saw after I'd eaten it). I think I'll take 2 Tylenol PM's. Don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight for worrying. It's going to be weird driving tomorrw. I've missed my car with all its Hello Kitties :haha:
> 
> Night night Turtletonians
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Night Trin, I've changed my mood indicator in your honour :hugs: What time is your appointment? (So I don't have to run nervously to the computer every 5 minutes:haha:) 

My garden is crazy- it's on about 5 different levels going up the hill:wacko: But soooo fun to have a garden after years of life in a flat! :happydance: And I'm going to start some gardening projects soon, did lots last year with LO in the moses basket by me, she'll have to "help" me this year! :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello April & Sara !!

Bethany & sara did you miss my posts about my gifts i have found for you ......?


----------



## Sarachka

Oooh no sorry Hayley I meant to reply!!! I'm verrrrry excited! Is it diamonds?!! ;-)


----------



## HollyMonkey

cat2 said:


> can someone please tell me how to start a new thread please x

Sorry I've never started a thread but I think there's a button on the forum page that you click on "start new thread" :shrug:
Good Luck!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello April & Sara !!
> 
> Bethany & sara did you miss my posts about my gifts i have found for you ......?

I saw it but thought it was at yet a twinkle in your eye! Didn't want to be too pushy:haha: But I'm ready now. Give.:flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Oooh no sorry Hayley I meant to reply!!! I'm verrrrry excited! Is it diamonds?!! ;-)

It's ok no worries..............ummm not quite but i think (well hope) it suits your personality!!


----------



## new mummy2010

well beddy time for moi and gossip girl on +1 ohhhhh yeah nights


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I felt an overwhelming urge... I HAVE TO have Chinese. *drool* You know what I think is odd? I crave spicy food when pregnant and I have absolutely NO tolerance for it. My OH says my taste buds are too sensitive. :haha: The juice from biting into apples and oranges and the like cause me to make funny faces because it's so intense. He loves to laugh at me for it.
> 
> :haha: I've been craving hot & spicy food, too (and I'm also a huge wimp about it). I was literally CRYING yesterday while eating Hot Fries. :dohh: Sunday I cried while eating a buffalo chicken sandwich. :wacko:Click to expand...

Omg I know how you feel! What is up with that do you think?? So odd. :shrug: Good luck at your scan, bring back pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm soooooo annoyed with OH. Here I am like the 6th night in a row alone. He doesn't care if I'm happy or not. So long as I do what he asks and he's happy


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm soooooo annoyed with OH. Here I am like the 6th night in a row alone. He doesn't care if I'm happy or not. So long as I do what he asks and he's happy

Poor thing, just when you could do with extra cuddles. I hope he doesn't come back too late. :hugs:

I'm off to bed, very sleepy after my day out in the sunshine:sleep: Fishy in the dishy was really lishy.:lolly:

Night night all :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Have sweet dreams everyone and a group finger cross for TRINITYMOM and her raspberry/olive tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Mollykins

Sara- Sorry about your OH... it's pooey that you are feeling so rotten. :( 

Good Holly and yes... lots of crossings of things for Trin... perhaps not leg-crossing though for our TTC turtloids... :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes! Yay for Trin and her olive tomorrow and FX everything will go fabulously!!! :D


----------



## LunaLady

I've made a cute little pair of baby pants just now while I was away :cloud9:
It's in a girly color (well, pink :haha: ). I have so much more girl colored fabric than boy colors!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- PICS!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm calm again. One good thing today - I tried to put some money into my ISA and it wouldn't let me because I've used up all my ISA allowance for this tax year which always makes me feel successful. Yay me and my ability to save. 

Can someone who is good with numbers explain something to me though. If I put 5k away in a bond that's 2.5% AER/Gross then does my 5k increase by 2.5% after a year and become £5125? so 10k would become £10250?


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka - :shock: Me no know numbers. :nope:

Here are the pants I made! They are a very soft flannel. I put a fun stitch at the top :)
I swear they are not huge - they look really huge in these pictures. See picture with Elvis the cat for size reference. He's a petite 7 pound cat. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1641.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1642.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1645.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

I'm heading out to go walking with my mom and then see the movie 'No Strings Attached'.

I feel rather ill... Lots of :ahem: BMs today... I was kinda feeling mildly nauseas and then I forced myself to eat some lunch and now I feel a bit better. All good signs, right?!


----------



## Mollykins

Great signs Luna! :thumbup: and I love the pants! So cute!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry Sara- I am rotten with numbers too... at least in that respect. :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi lovelies

Had a night out with the urban family !!

Good luck trin xxx


----------



## Mollykins

I hope you enjoyed yourself Crunchie love. :hugs:

I went ahead and post 3 pics of the 12 weeks u/s in first tri with a request/plea for nub guesses. 7/7 say BOY. Oh I hope I hope!


----------



## LunaLady

I just looked at the thread you mentioned, Molly. That's great! I hope they are all right!! :D


----------



## LittleSpy

We got rave reviews at our anatomy scan. :cloud9: Nothing unperfect about her. :happydance: She weighed about 12 ounces today so she's in the 33rd percentile for weight (which is very normal but means if things go the way they've been going I likely don't have to worry about a 9-10 pound baby :thumbup:).

https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Thumbsucker.jpg
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/stillagirl.jpg
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Hibaby.jpg

I hadn't realized how anxious I was about it until I realized how relieved I was to know everything is just fine.


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> I hope you enjoyed yourself Crunchie love. :hugs:
> 
> I went ahead and post 3 pics of the 12 weeks u/s in first tri with a request/plea for nub guesses. 7/7 say BOY. Oh I hope I hope!

I checked out your thread & I have to say I agree with them! :thumbup: :blue:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I just looked at the thread you mentioned, Molly. That's great! I hope they are all right!! :D

Thanks! Me too! I don't have the heart to ask them how they "know" because I REALLY don't want to read, "Oh, I just guessed." :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats on a perfect scan LittleSpy!! I know how you feel too! I felt SO much better after my 12 week scan. :hugs: Yay for perfect LittleSpy Jr! :haha: 

LittleSpy thinks it's a boy! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

April! What are you doing up?!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, LittleSpy!!! Your scans look fantastic!!! What a precious little baby! :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all
Thanks for all the well wishes. My appointment is at 1 but he's usually late. I'll only get home around 4 but I will let you all know as soon as I get in
Now the countdown starts....


----------



## Crunchie

Big hugs trin x


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Also,my left ovary wasnt visible on my early scans,so I'm guessing eggy came from the right....so what does that mean?lol

11wks 1 day gosh! already! really happy for u.

its bitter sweet looking at ur ticker cos on one hand i think awww id of been 11wks 1 day on other hand im like :hissy: im not pregnant lol why did we have to had same EDD lol
hows u whens ur nxt scan?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I seem to have come down with the lurgy, that'll teach me to go galavanting in 4°C sunshine all day:dohh: So a quiet knitting day for me today :jo: Though I really should go and get some CBFM wee sticks, I must make the effort to use the thing having made the initial investment- especially post-mc when it could _actually_ be quite useful to track my cycle:shrug: Might take a biddy bus ride into town this afternoon...

Love the pants (you mean trousers?:haha:) *Luna*:thumbup: I can see they look really soft :cloud9: And they'd be fine for a boy too I reckon:shrug: I made a couple of cardigans that were 'borderline' for gender, if I'd had a boy he'd have worn lots of things with purple stripes and lots of pinky red! Anyway, it all comes to the same, Holly is often wearing overtly 'girl' clothes and people in the street still say 'he'!!:wacko:

*Trin* oh dear you're going to keep us uk and europe girls all waiting all day!
:hugs:

*babyhopes* did you do another test? 


HOLLY is 14 months old TODAY!

And in a week today my family arrive chez moi for my wedding :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/0023.gifI want some pearly white balloons to decorate my house for next Saturday- after the Town Hall we're coming back to my house for drinks and "party" before the evening meal. I want pearly white balloons :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## emandi

Good morning lovelies :flower:,

Trinity my dear :hugs:, thinking of you and hoping for some good news. I think all is just fine, you didn't have any bleeding or cramping recently, no?

Littlespy, what a lovely scan pictures of your little girly :thumbup:. Do you have a name yet?

Sarachka dear, I think you should talk to your OH about how abandoned you feel. :hugs:

Happy 14 months Hollinka :awww:. :kiss::kiss::kiss:
Bethany, your wedding day is approaching fast :thumbup:. :happydance:

About me, went for blood test yesterday, results should be ready tomorrow. Can't wait. I've been busy job-hunting recently, have to stop focussing on ttc too much. Have been feeling very tired and not right, might take a little break this month, but will see.

Hope you all have a fabulous day. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Emandi, 
Sorry to hear you're not feeling great, maybe the spring coming and some warmer weather and sunshine will help:flower: Your blood results will perhaps tell you why you're tired, low iron or something maybe?:shrug:

*Littlespy* I forgot to say, great scan pics and I agree it's always a relief to see all is well:thumbup:

*Trin* these are to show your boys- orangutangs (with flamingoes at their feet) and chimps (not finished:haha:) and gorillas I made for my "Noah's Ark" puppet show...
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Also,my left ovary wasnt visible on my early scans,so I'm guessing eggy came from the right....so what does that mean?lol
> 
> 11wks 1 day gosh! already! really happy for u.
> 
> its bitter sweet looking at ur ticker cos on one hand i think awww id of been 11wks 1 day on other hand im like :hissy: im not pregnant lol why did we have to had same EDD lol
> hows u whens ur nxt scan?Click to expand...

My next scan is next friday,and the way your test strips have been going I wouldn't be surprised if you had your own ticker by then :)
I'm not very well at the moment-very anaemic and low blood pressure,plus this migraine/headache thing is refusing to shift three days in :(

Trin,what time is it with you now?


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck today trin take some :dust: with you! I really hope we get the news we want. 

Holly sorry you are off feeling I'm sure a quiet day will fix all :flower: 

:hi: emandi I need to job hunt this week too just been so hard the last couple
of weeks to focus on everything that I have going on! Big :hugs: I'm sure we will be fine 

Sarachka I think the interest q depends on when they add it e.g my interest is monthly Si I get 1.25% per month of the sum in the account... You get it? So if it's full now the interest on it will be a lot :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Good luck today trin take some :dust: with you! I really hope we get the news we want.
> 
> Holly sorry you are off feeling I'm sure a quiet day will fix all :flower:
> 
> :hi: emandi I need to job hunt this week too just been so hard the last couple
> of weeks to focus on everything that I have going on! Big :hugs: I'm sure we will be fine
> 
> Sarachka I think the interest q depends on when they add it e.g my interest is monthly Si I get 1.25% per month of the sum in the account... You get it? So if it's full now the interest on it will be a lot :D

Thanks Jaynie, I'm making a yummy vegetable soup with lots of garlic and onion for lunch, that should fix me:thumbup: Rather have lurgy now than this time next week :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi Lovers

How are we all doing today?

BETHANY I'm coming over for some pong soup ok? Sounds like my cup of tea! Or my bowl of soup? Oh and HOLY CRAP your puppers are amazing. I mean, I knew they would be, but I never knew you could make them so life like and realistic as that. A-MAZING!

JAYNIE when is fertile time again? Do you think Sadam will fall in line and provide the goods or am I going to have to send him dog poo?

TRIN Good luck for today! It's happening now, can't wait until you get back and tell us all about it! Masses of baby dust to you.

LUNA omg I love those 'pants'. I want some made with Russian doll fabric!

My excitement for the morning was running out into the street to usher in a police van full of officers to arrest a man that was being restrained on the floor by our security staff. He'd taken a swing at them with the phone he was using that was attached to the wall, they got him on the floor and held him down ... all with the phone still in his hand LOL. I rather enjoyed having 5 policemen run towards me.


----------



## mummyApril

heres my 15 week pot pic :) thought id share :)
 



Attached Files:







bump15weeks2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poas

Aww comin on nicely there April :)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Aww comin on nicely there April :)

thankyou hun :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now that's what I call a proper pot *Mummyapri*l! I'd give up my seat on the train to you with that:flower:

My pong soup has sorted me out somewhat *Sarachka*:thumbup: That and a couple of paracetomol. I've saved some for you, so when you've finished with your 5 policemen you can come over and have some soup. I once called the "pompiers" out (French fire/ambulance rescue service) when I could smell really strong gas in the apartment block where I lived and was quite thrilled to have 3 strapping firemen in my small flat with me, groping around in my cupboards and examining my gas pipes :haha:

LO and I are having a party in her bedroom:dance: I've been knitting and drinking Lapsang Souchong Hoof Oil tea and Hollinka's been 'reading' and riding on Rudolf, her red Ikea elk:awww:

I've made over 200 puppets :fool: Holly's the best puppet I've made to date though.:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

April lovely pot pic :flower: I think you are so slim and that's why we see it so :flower: plus didn't someone say that if you'd had children you show easier? I think it's a lovely shape weird I know but I really want s pregnant belly!! My sis was one of these annoying not pregnant from behind types and I know I won't be the same we're totally different, I'll even have pregnant canckles! 

Holly that soup sounds yummo. You'll feel better in no time I can't wait to have my own kitchen to cook in now... 

Sarachka you may need to send him poo. I wasn't impressed much with him last month and it's made me want to take a break... Get in the house, quit smoking, start college, teach him a lesson (always important!) but we'll see. With my cycles recently and randomly lengthening I will be in fertile time in first few days of house :haha: of course I am not telling Adam but we will see :haha: I am a devious turtle... 

:hi: everyone. I'm having Erin for an hour later :cloud9: I can't wait :lol: I am all sad and grown up my favourite passtime is knitting and seeing the niece! :haha:

thinking of kit and trin loads at the minute :-k hopeful for trin and sad for kit.


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at the thread you mentioned, Molly. That's great! I hope they are all right!! :D
> 
> Thanks! Me too! I don't have the heart to ask them how they "know" because I REALLY don't want to read, "Oh, I just guessed." :haha:Click to expand...

I think boy because of the angle of his dangle. My girl's dangle was straight down, parallel to her spine. And, although it's nowhere near 100% accurate or anything, that's the nub theory -- near parallel to spine = girl, 30% angle or greater from spine = boy. And in those photos, your bub appears to have an impressive boyish angle. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Now that's what I call a proper pot *Mummyapri*l! I'd give up my seat on the train to you with that:flower:
> 
> My pong soup has sorted me out somewhat *Sarachka*:thumbup: That and a couple of paracetomol. I've saved some for you, so when you've finished with your 5 policemen you can come over and have some soup. I once called the "pompiers" out (French fire/ambulance rescue service) when I could smell really strong gas in the apartment block where I lived and was quite thrilled to have 3 strapping firemen in my small flat with me, groping around in my cupboards and examining my gas pipes :haha:
> 
> LO and I are having a party in her bedroom:dance: I've been knitting and drinking Lapsang Souchong Hoof Oil tea and Hollinka's been 'reading' and riding on Rudolf, her red Ikea elk:awww:
> 
> I've made over 200 puppets :fool: Holly's the best puppet I've made to date though.:haha:

hehe thankyou it just came out of no where yesterday! :) i love little parties with my girls dancing like looneys lol x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April lovely pot pic :flower: I think you are so slim and that's why we see it so :flower: plus didn't someone say that if you'd had children you show easier? I think it's a lovely shape weird I know but I really want s pregnant belly!! My sis was one of these annoying not pregnant from behind types and I know I won't be the same we're totally different, I'll even have pregnant canckles!
> 
> Holly that soup sounds yummo. You'll feel better in no time I can't wait to have my own kitchen to cook in now...
> 
> Sarachka you may need to send him poo. I wasn't impressed much with him last month and it's made me want to take a break... Get in the house, quit smoking, start college, teach him a lesson (always important!) but we'll see. With my cycles recently and randomly lengthening I will be in fertile time in first few days of house :haha: of course I am not telling Adam but we will see :haha: I am a devious turtle...
> 
> :hi: everyone. I'm having Erin for an hour later :cloud9: I can't wait :lol: I am all sad and grown up my favourite passtime is knitting and seeing the niece! :haha:
> 
> thinking of kit and trin loads at the minute :-k hopeful for trin and sad for kit.

ahh thankyou, i still only weighing 8 and half stone! but i think i will be able to tell if im pregnant this time around with the girls i was like your sister lol, and you will have your pregnant bump soon :) promise :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Monkey Party!!
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3









032.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3









033.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3









037.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









039.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleSpy

emandi -- no name yet for sure but I'm leaning heavily toward Maisie. I hear it's a popular one in the UK, but it's almost unheard of in the US. It was the first name I thought "Oh!" about, and then my hubby talked me into Charlotte with Charlie as a nickname for a while but I'm back to Maisie because Charlotte is becoming REALLY popular in the US and that bothers me. So, maybe Maisie Charlotte or Maisie Isabel? I like Maisie Violet a lot but I want to give her a more mature option to go by if she hates Maisie when she's older. Charlotte & Isabel do that but Violet definitely doesn't. I'm sorry, you didn't need to know all that. :haha:

HollyMonkey -- Yay for wedding day fast approaching!! How exciting! Hubby & I kind of eloped. Or, we tried to, but we ended up telling our parents first & then eloping too close to his mother's house and she happened to be a Notary Public (which meant she could sign our marriage license for free :winkwink:) so we met her for dinner, got her to sign the paperwork, and then went about our "honeymoon" business on the beach for the next several days. So much fun! I hope you find your pearly white balloons.


April -- Love the little bump there. :thumbup: Last night I was really bad and ate pizza & ended up super bloated & when I walked by a mirror I nearly died. I looked 8 months pregnant. Hubby caught me looking at the "bump" with my jaw dropped & said "You've got a little more baby in there tonight, eh?" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Monkey Party!!

:brat::brat::brat: she is just too adorable look at how happy she is with no hands, gorgeous little girl :) a bookworm too lol x


----------



## mummyApril

LittleSpy said:


> emandi -- no name yet for sure but I'm leaning heavily toward Maisie. I hear it's a popular one in the UK, but it's almost unheard of in the US. It was the first name I thought "Oh!" about, and then my hubby talked me into Charlotte with Charlie as a nickname for a while but I'm back to Maisie because Charlotte is becoming REALLY popular in the US and that bothers me. So, maybe Maisie Charlotte or Maisie Isabel? I like Maisie Violet a lot but I want to give her a more mature option to go by if she hates Maisie when she's older. Charlotte & Isabel do that but Violet definitely doesn't. I'm sorry, you didn't need to know all that. :haha:
> 
> HollyMonkey -- Yay for wedding day fast approaching!! How exciting! Hubby & I kind of eloped. Or, we tried to, but we ended up telling our parents first & then eloping too close to his mother's house and she happened to be a Notary Public (which meant she could sign our marriage license for free :winkwink:) so we met her for dinner, got her to sign the paperwork, and then went about our "honeymoon" business on the beach for the next several days. So much fun! I hope you find your pearly white balloons.
> 
> 
> April -- Love the little bump there. :thumbup: Last night I was really bad and ate pizza & ended up super bloated & when I walked by a mirror I nearly died. I looked 8 months pregnant. Hubby caught me looking at the "bump" with my jaw dropped & said "You've got a little more baby in there tonight, eh?" :haha:

thankyou hun, yh i was a tad bloated the other night but i was amazed at it last night! haha crazy how it just popped :D


----------



## TrinityMom

No growth since last scan. Taking cytotek tonight and booked for a d&c tomorrow :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Monkey Party!!
> 
> :brat::brat::brat: she is just too adorable look at how happy she is with no hands, gorgeous little girl :) a bookworm too lol xClick to expand...

She does love books, and looks like a slobby grandad in her chair when she's reading:haha: Look at this pic, it's terrible! She just needs a copy of The Sun in her hands! Might get her a Kindle:haha:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> No growth since last scan. Taking cytotek tonight and booked for a d&c tomorrow :cry:

Oh Trin my love :cry:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> No growth since last scan. Taking cytotek tonight and booked for a d&c tomorrow :cry:

no im so sorry :( i wish i could do something to make it better for you massive :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Trin I am so sorry xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Oh trin! I'm so sorry my darling. We are all here for you. Massive hugs x


----------



## TrinityMom

Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't 'feel' so pregnant - haven't eaten since half my breakfast because I'm so nauseous and bloated as hell. And no cramping or anything. I'm dreading the cytotek. And the general tomorrow.:nope:

And bloody hell, the d&c is more expensive than a home birth:growlmad:

Two miscarriages in 4 months :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was so hoping for good news for you Trin :cry: What a ride you've had. Does the gyn have any reasons as to why no embryo developed? I guess not, these things usually just remain mysteries of nature. I wish I could be nearer for proper hugs. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Oh no Trin! I've been thinking of you all morning! I was hoping for better news :hugs: I am so sorry :cry: :hug:


----------



## poas

I'm truly sorry to hear that Trin.x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't 'feel' so pregnant - haven't eaten since half my breakfast because I'm so nauseous and bloated as hell. And no cramping or anything. I'm dreading the cytotek. And the general tomorrow.:nope:
> 
> And bloody hell, the d&c is more expensive than a home birth:growlmad:
> 
> Two miscarriages in 4 months :cry::cry::cry:

It's so cruel isn't it? And your hcg rose really quickly at first, I didn't think for a second it wasn't sticky:nope:
I had cytotek and it was pretty painful, no d&c though. Is the d&c if the cytotek doesn't work?


----------



## emandi

Trinity, I am so sorry my lovely :hugs:. Don't know what to say. It is just so cruel :cry:. I am sorry my love :hug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't 'feel' so pregnant - haven't eaten since half my breakfast because I'm so nauseous and bloated as hell. And no cramping or anything. I'm dreading the cytotek. And the general tomorrow.:nope:
> 
> And bloody hell, the d&c is more expensive than a home birth:growlmad:
> 
> Two miscarriages in 4 months :cry::cry::cry:

so unfair :sad1:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin did your boys know the reason you were on bedrest? Have you got to break bad news to them?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't 'feel' so pregnant - haven't eaten since half my breakfast because I'm so nauseous and bloated as hell. And no cramping or anything. I'm dreading the cytotek. And the general tomorrow.:nope:
> 
> And bloody hell, the d&c is more expensive than a home birth:growlmad:
> 
> Two miscarriages in 4 months :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> It's so cruel isn't it? And your hcg rose really quickly at first, I didn't think for a second it wasn't sticky:nope:
> I had cytotek and it was pretty painful, no d&c though. Is the d&c if the cytotek doesn't work?Click to expand...

No, d&c anyway. Cytotek just to start contractions and dilate the cervix. Maybe because I didn't have one last time? I didn't really ask many questions after I saw the scan. With the conference next week I'd rather it was just all over tomorrow


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't 'feel' so pregnant - haven't eaten since half my breakfast because I'm so nauseous and bloated as hell. And no cramping or anything. I'm dreading the cytotek. And the general tomorrow.:nope:
> 
> And bloody hell, the d&c is more expensive than a home birth:growlmad:
> 
> Two miscarriages in 4 months :cry::cry::cry:

life is so unfair, and im sorry this has happened, i find it disgusting you have to pay for it :( here for you x :hugs: x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin did your boys know the reason you were on bedrest? Have you got to break bad news to them?

I didn't tell them. I just gave a vague story about my back. With the Multiple Sclerosis they're used to me sometimes being a bit handi-capable. DH is going to tell them because we'll drop them at school on the way to the hospital. I don't want to lie to them and they'll wonder why I'm sad


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Trin... :cry: I am so sorry my lovey. :hugs: You really have me in tears over here. :hugs2:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't 'feel' so pregnant - haven't eaten since half my breakfast because I'm so nauseous and bloated as hell. And no cramping or anything. I'm dreading the cytotek. And the general tomorrow.:nope:
> 
> And bloody hell, the d&c is more expensive than a home birth:growlmad:
> 
> Two miscarriages in 4 months :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> life is so unfair, and im sorry this has happened, i find it disgusting you have to pay for it :( here for you x :hugs: xClick to expand...

I technically could go to a state hospital but the last time we referred to a state hospital the patient's aunt was raped in the parking lot so I'd really rather pay the R9000 and know what I'm going to get


----------



## LunaLady

Trin - big hugs to you. I'm so sorry, my dear. I hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow. It is very unfair. :(

Bethany - Thanks for sharing your cute pictures of Holly and the puppets. The puppets are so cute! :) And yay for Holly being 14 months today :cloud9:

Sarachka - Russian doll pants would be incredibly cute! I've seen Russian doll fabric at my craft store, too... :-k
Sounds like a crazy even with the police and whatnot! 

April - A fantastic bump you've got!! :thumbup:

Another round of hugs for you, Trin :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poas

Shit Trin. I don't believe that anything anyone can say right now will comfort you,it's such a hard road you have to walk now-but I'm sure I'm right when I say we'll all be there for you when you need to rant or grieve or just try and get back to 'normality' whatever that is?! I hope you find peace in body and mind soon x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes I understand you wanting it to be dealt with quickly (and safely, going private!) Millions of hugs again. :hugs: I'm taking LO to the park now to exhaust her before bed. Holly likes Lily on your avatar, she keeps trying to poke her when she's on my lap at the computer!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh Trin :( :cry: :cry: :cry: I had came on today specially to see what was happening and I wasn't expecting this. I'm gutted to hear there has been no progression and that you have to go through a D&C big :hugs: to you x


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh trin! What a sad news for you and yours big hugs lovely. Life seems proper cruel at times and mother nature is a bitch! For sheezy! I hope like lissy you are ok and find the strength as I'm sure you will. Big :hugs: lover :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm so sorry Trin. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I just wanted to say... this would be a perfect time to be knitting... :-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Trin - big hugs to you. I'm so sorry, my dear. I hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow. It is very unfair. :(
> 
> Bethany - Thanks for sharing your cute pictures of Holly and the puppets. The puppets are so cute! :) And yay for Holly being 14 months today :cloud9:
> 
> Sarachka - Russian doll pants would be incredibly cute! I've seen Russian doll fabric at my craft store, too... :-k
> Sounds like a crazy even with the police and whatnot!
> 
> April - A fantastic bump you've got!! :thumbup:
> 
> Another round of hugs for you, Trin :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I've got some Russian doll fabric! I'm making my bag charms with it, and I made Holly a garland for her room.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know it's a very sad day with Trin's news and Kit's Uncle's funeral but I would just like to quietly announce to my turtle family that Holly Anna walked for the first time on her own today. Properly, lots and lots of times round the park, all on her own.:smug: She fell over alot:haha: But it's got that squishy rubber covering like on athletics tracks in the baby area so she did no harm (except to her Pride, as my dad would chip in!)

Just did half an hour's gardening after putting the olympic walking champion to bed, so lovely to have the evenings getting lighter:cloud9:


----------



## poas

Oh well done Holly!!! :)


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I know it's a very sad day with Trin's news and Kit's Uncle's funeral but I would just like to quietly announce to my turtle family that Holly Anna walked for the first time on her own today. Properly, lots and lots of times round the park, all on her own.:smug: She fell over alot:haha: But it's got that squishy rubber covering like on athletics tracks in the baby area so she did no harm (except to her Pride, as my dad would chip in!)
> 
> Just did half an hour's gardening after putting the olympic walking champion to bed, so lovely to have the evenings getting lighter:cloud9:

:whispering: That's so great Holly is walking so well! She must be a very determined little sprout. :baby:


----------



## Mollykins

GOOD JOB MISS HOLLY ANNA!!! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Also,my left ovary wasnt visible on my early scans,so I'm guessing eggy came from the right....so what does that mean?lol
> 
> 11wks 1 day gosh! already! really happy for u.
> 
> its bitter sweet looking at ur ticker cos on one hand i think awww id of been 11wks 1 day on other hand im like :hissy: im not pregnant lol why did we have to had same EDD lol
> hows u whens ur nxt scan?Click to expand...
> 
> My next scan is next friday,and the way your test strips have been going I wouldn't be surprised if you had your own ticker by then :)
> I'm not very well at the moment-very anaemic and low blood pressure,plus this migraine/headache thing is refusing to shift three days in :(
> 
> Trin,what time is it with you now?Click to expand...

AWWW hun :hugs: hope ur feeling better soon :hugs:

im not pregnant its all in my head i wanna be mummy so bad im seeing lines,total bfn this morning! im talking to dh about adopting x


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0015.gif Thankyou! Thankyou! I am now the mother of a walking monkey https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0015.gif

*Luna!* here:- crappy pics of Holly's garland in her room but with the cropped pic you can at least see the dolls. If I had more of the stuff I'd send you some but I only had little squares to begin with and have munched into them already:shrug: Plus it's only normal cotton, so not very soft, you'd have to line it with some brushed cotton if you were making teeny baby stuff! But it's cute and for the bag charms it's fun. Got it from Etsy, which I didn't know about until Sarachka tipped me off:thumbup:

Ladies will you forgive me if I don't do my cycle session I'd planned tonight? Deffo got lurgy, sore throat and general woosy poo :flower:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 1









019-1.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poas

I don't know what to say Clare...wait for af before writing yourself off, but you know your body? Those charms are...charming :) I definitely think cycling should be avoided this evening until lurgy is gone!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'd totally forgive you! I'm going to see Erin in a minute! I'm gonna get her to model my knitted stuff and take a picture to post in happier times. Trinity mom you will sqm I am sure of it! 

:hi: molly I think boy too you know I said that. There is one shot where I am sure it's the nub I see and it is definitely elevated the others I can't be sure if it's leg or not :shrug: 

I have just finished my hat that I have done twice the first time it wouldn't sew up properly. I definitely need to practice stitching up! Molly are you buying a book?

Well done walkingmonkeypants such a clever little monkey! Running next it seems the mist fun to Erin... On the vid newmummy talked about she was running 'round and round' an laughing her head off...


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I'm glad you get to spend time with super model Miss Erin. :awww: 
I know you've said boy... I'm just concerned with the comment you and Holly made about possibly confusing the nub with a leg. :shrug: I hope you are all right though. FX.


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'm back... decided to have lunch at home while watching A Baby Story. I think it's no coincidence that today's show featured a mom pregnant with baby #2 who unfortunately endured 3 mc's in within 1 yrs time. After some testing they realized she had blood clotting issues that was preventing the umbilical cord from nourishing baby. Fast forward 37 wks and with the help of proper medication to correct the issue she gave birth to a healthy baby girl :cloud9: This story just reminded me these mc's and bfn's are just bumps on the road to our happy ending. Oh how I wish we didn't have to endure such disappointment and heartbreak to get there, but when we are looking into our :baby:'s faces, it will all be worth it in the end

Back to work i go... just wanted to pass on a little PMA 
:dust: & :hug: & :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Also,my left ovary wasnt visible on my early scans,so I'm guessing eggy came from the right....so what does that mean?lol
> 
> 11wks 1 day gosh! already! really happy for u.
> 
> its bitter sweet looking at ur ticker cos on one hand i think awww id of been 11wks 1 day on other hand im like :hissy: im not pregnant lol why did we have to had same EDD lol
> hows u whens ur nxt scan?Click to expand...
> 
> My next scan is next friday,and the way your test strips have been going I wouldn't be surprised if you had your own ticker by then :)
> I'm not very well at the moment-very anaemic and low blood pressure,plus this migraine/headache thing is refusing to shift three days in :(
> 
> Trin,what time is it with you now?Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW hun :hugs: hope ur feeling better soon :hugs:
> 
> im not pregnant its all in my head i wanna be mummy so bad im seeing lines,total bfn this morning! im talking to dh about adopting xClick to expand...

Have you done a digi? That might be worth doing to take the line eye torture away? And just for the fun of a story- my dh's lovely cousin was just about to adopt after years of ttc, followed by months of preparation for the adoption, and then found out she was pregnant at the age of 38. By the time she was 42 she had 4 bio kids (last set was girl twins, Gabrielle and Lucie, they're so cute :awww:) So adoption worked for her, in so far as it made her crazily fertile after years and years of nothing:wacko: But Clare you'd be pretty lucky to fall again just after a mc, and although there are the Kit's of this world who manage it without problems it's generally better to wait a bit (I probably won't be since I'm not a very fertile myrtle, so I confess hypocrisy here!) to increase the chances of a subsequent pregnancy being a sticky one:shrug: Are you still seeing lines today? Can we see?

:hugs: It's a hard road ttc


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey i am but not to sure
heres my preg test from tonight:im sure its a dodgy one :confused:https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9632/dscn1648.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> I'm back... decided to have lunch at home while watching A Baby Story. I think it's no coincidence that today's show featured a mom pregnant with baby #2 who unfortunately endured 3 mc's in within 1 yrs time. After some testing they realized she had blood clotting issues that was preventing the umbilical cord from nourishing baby. Fast forward 37 wks and with the help of proper medication to correct the issue she gave birth to a healthy baby girl :cloud9: This story just reminded me these mc's and bfn's are just bumps on the road to our happy ending. Oh how I wish we didn't have to endure such disappointment and heartbreak to get there, but when we are looking into our :baby:'s faces, it will all be worth it in the end
> 
> Back to work i go... just wanted to pass on a little PMA
> :dust: & :hug: & :kiss: :kiss:

Thanks Newbie:hugs: It's so true, and the miracle of life is soooo amazing that it's no wonder there are problems and 'adjustments' on the way. Childbirth is an incredible human experience, for better and unfortunately for worse, but as you say, when you are looking into your :baby:'s face everything will be worth it:hugs: From the first second I looked into Holly's inky eyes I saw the reflection of my entire Universe.

EDIT::-({|=


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> yey i am but not to sure
> heres my preg test from tonight:im sure its a dodgy one :confused:https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9632/dscn1648.jpg

Well I deffo see a line.

Is it taken within 5 mins?

Do you live near a chemist to buy another test, like, er, tonight?:flower: I don't usually like blue dye tests but the Clearblue one worked a treat I found....


----------



## Mollykins

"From the first second I looked into Holly's inky eyes I saw the reflection of my entire Universe." You are a warrior poet my love. :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh after 4mins ,chemist is closed,gut instinct im not pregnant :(


----------



## Mollykins

Seriously Clare?? Take a REAL test. I see see see a line line line!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Lovely PMA oration!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> yey i am but not to sure
> heres my preg test from tonight:im sure its a dodgy one :confused:https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9632/dscn1648.jpg
> 
> Well I deffo see a line.
> 
> Is it taken within 5 mins?
> 
> Do you live near a chemist to buy another test, like, er, tonight?:flower: I don't usually like blue dye tests but the Clearblue one worked a treat I found....Click to expand...

Blind as a bat newbie sees a line:shhh::headspin:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh after 4mins ,chemist is closed,gut instinct im not pregnant :(

Have you at least got another strip test you can go and wee on? Take a shot at say 6 mins after and post? 2 dodgy tests are unlikely.:shrug: As for feeling unpregnant, well that doesn't count as an excuse for not testing. If I refer briefly to the manual, on page 6548 I see; 

Turtle Clause 3476563567 states that_-"Even if the potentially pregnant subject has no simp-toms, nor any 'feeling' of being pregnant, he or she, albeit usually *she*, must nonetheless "_


----------



## poas

Clare?!?!!?!?!?!? What was that on fbook???Telling me its bright white?!?! I see it too!!! Get a proper test woman-I REAAAAAAALLLLY hope this is one of those pride before a fall things and that you have to eat several hats!!!! My fingers arms,legs and eyes are crossed for you xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin-im so sorry for the news you have shared earlier on today i hope that it's not going to be to physically painful for you and a huge :hugs:hope you come back soon to rant,vent and to have more virtual hugs and let us know your doing ok lovely xxx








LunaLady said:


> Sarachka - :shock: Me no know numbers. :nope:
> 
> Here are the pants I made! They are a very soft flannel. I put a fun stitch at the top :)
> I swear they are not huge - they look really huge in these pictures. See picture with Elvis the cat for size reference. He's a petite 7 pound cat. :cloud9:

Luna- there very cute pants!!! very clever luna moony:thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> I hope you enjoyed yourself Crunchie love. :hugs:
> 
> I went ahead and post 3 pics of the 12 weeks u/s in first tri with a request/plea for nub guesses. 7/7 say BOY. Oh I hope I hope!


Molly- yay for blue!!!i hope everyone is right will be fab if they are:happydance:




HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I seem to have come down with the lurgy, that'll teach me to go galavanting in 4°C sunshine all day:dohh: So a quiet knitting day for me today :jo: Though I really should go and get some CBFM wee sticks, I must make the effort to use the thing having made the initial investment- especially post-mc when it could _actually_ be quite useful to track my cycle:shrug: Might take a biddy bus ride into town this afternoon...
> 
> Love the pants (you mean trousers?:haha:) *Luna*:thumbup: I can see they look really soft :cloud9: And they'd be fine for a boy too I reckon:shrug: I made a couple of cardigans that were 'borderline' for gender, if I'd had a boy he'd have worn lots of things with purple stripes and lots of pinky red! Anyway, it all comes to the same, Holly is often wearing overtly 'girl' clothes and people in the street still say 'he'!!:wacko:
> 
> *Trin* oh dear you're going to keep us uk and europe girls all waiting all day!
> :hugs:
> 
> *babyhopes* did you do another test?
> 
> 
> HOLLY is 14 months old TODAY!
> 
> And in a week today my family arrive chez moi for my wedding :wohoo:


Bethany- wow wedding has come round real quick:happydance:, and yay for Holly's 14 mth birthday:cloud9:




emandi said:


> Good morning lovelies :flower:,
> 
> Trinity my dear :hugs:, thinking of you and hoping for some good news. I think all is just fine, you didn't have any bleeding or cramping recently, no?
> 
> Littlespy, what a lovely scan pictures of your little girly :thumbup:. Do you have a name yet?
> 
> Sarachka dear, I think you should talk to your OH about how abandoned you feel. :hugs:
> 
> Happy 14 months Hollinka :awww:. :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> Bethany, your wedding day is approaching fast :thumbup:. :happydance:
> 
> About me, went for blood test yesterday, results should be ready tomorrow. Can't wait. I've been busy job-hunting recently, have to stop focussing on ttc too much. Have been feeling very tired and not right, might take a little break this month, but will see.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day. :hugs:


Emandi- hope bloods come back A ok for you and any luck job hunting lovely !!!??




Sarachka said:


> Hi Lovers
> 
> How are we all doing today?
> 
> BETHANY I'm coming over for some pong soup ok? Sounds like my cup of tea! Or my bowl of soup? Oh and HOLY CRAP your puppers are amazing. I mean, I knew they would be, but I never knew you could make them so life like and realistic as that. A-MAZING!
> 
> JAYNIE when is fertile time again? Do you think Sadam will fall in line and provide the goods or am I going to have to send him dog poo?
> 
> TRIN Good luck for today! It's happening now, can't wait until you get back and tell us all about it! Masses of baby dust to you.
> 
> LUNA omg I love those 'pants'. I want some made with Russian doll fabric!
> 
> My excitement for the morning was running out into the street to usher in a police van full of officers to arrest a man that was being restrained on the floor by our security staff. He'd taken a swing at them with the phone he was using that was attached to the wall, they got him on the floor and held him down ... all with the phone still in his hand LOL. I rather enjoyed having 5 policemen run towards me.


Sara- wow what an exciting morning mine was seeing 4 lambs outta the window with the kids at work lol!!




mummyApril said:


> heres my 15 week pot pic :) thought id share :)

April- great potty!!:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> I know it's a very sad day with Trin's news and Kit's Uncle's funeral but I would just like to quietly announce to my turtle family that Holly Anna walked for the first time on her own today. Properly, lots and lots of times round the park, all on her own.:smug: She fell over alot:haha: But it's got that squishy rubber covering like on athletics tracks in the baby area so she did no harm (except to her Pride, as my dad would chip in!)
> 
> Just did half an hour's gardening after putting the olympic walking champion to bed, so lovely to have the evenings getting lighter:cloud9:


Hollywalkingonmyowntwofeetsallbymyselfpants-well done lil missy clever girly:thumbup::happydance:




newbie_ttc said:


> I'm back... decided to have lunch at home while watching A Baby Story. I think it's no coincidence that today's show featured a mom pregnant with baby #2 who unfortunately endured 3 mc's in within 1 yrs time. After some testing they realized she had blood clotting issues that was preventing the umbilical cord from nourishing baby. Fast forward 37 wks and with the help of proper medication to correct the issue she gave birth to a healthy baby girl :cloud9: This story just reminded me these mc's and bfn's are just bumps on the road to our happy ending. Oh how I wish we didn't have to endure such disappointment and heartbreak to get there, but when we are looking into our :baby:'s faces, it will all be worth it in the end
> 
> Back to work i go... just wanted to pass on a little PMA
> :dust: & :hug: & :kiss: :kiss:


Newbie dooby doooooooo- what a lovely post sweety:hugs::thumbup:




babyhopes2010 said:


> yey i am but not to sure
> heres my preg test from tonight:im sure its a dodgy one :confused:https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9632/dscn1648.jpg

Clare-isee a faint pink line :wacko::thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol,just took Another test and theres barely a line :( wtf?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- I'm glad you get to spend time with super model Miss Erin. :awww:
> I know you've said boy... I'm just concerned with the comment you and Holly made about possibly confusing the nub with a leg. :shrug: I hope you are all right though. FX.

I couldn't see anything to suggest girl, and a possible boy nub but the shots weren't mega clear around the nub area. Did you get any between the leg shots at all? Like Littlespy's gender scan? They're difficult to interpret at less than 15 weeks but it might be possible:flower: 

Is the hair growing quicker on your legs?:haha: It's an old wives one but you never know!:shrug:


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> lol,just took Another test and theres barely a line :( wtf?

Ummm let me see....is it your 16billionth pee of the day at only 10dpo??? And you're annoyed it's ONLY faint?!?!?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hollywalkingonmyowntwofeetsallbymyselfpants-well done lil missy clever girly:thumbup::happydance:

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol,just took Another test and theres barely a line :( wtf?
> 
> Ummm let me see....is it your 16billionth pee of the day at only 10dpo??? And you're annoyed it's ONLY faint?!?!?!Click to expand...

She's got a point you know:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> lol,just took Another test and theres barely a line :( wtf?

PPP?:flower: (Post Pic Please)


----------



## new mummy2010

get super market test>??!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol,just took Another test and theres barely a line :( wtf?
> 
> PPP?:flower: (Post Pic Please)Click to expand...

DH took camera off me :hissy: its like hardly there like line eye prob wouldnt show up anyway :(


----------



## poas

How dare he!!!!Damn u mick!!!! I think you should go to superdrug tomorrow,buy a test,have a nice coffee and cake in town,go home,pee on said test and then come on here and confirm that you are as they say in France (shh holly) a la duff.


----------



## newbie_ttc

a line is a line... :-=


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- No toilet shots. I didn't think to ask! :dohh: I just dropped a massive hint of, "You know... if you see anything... that you might think is a boy or girl part... maybe... you could tell us?? In a hush hush way of course." She laughed at me and gave me this little speech of how, at this stage, "we" are just as likely to say boy as we always see a little "something". I didn't have the heart to embarrass myself by saying, "Look ma'am, I know all about the nub theory, no good with it, but I know people who are and they are online in FR and UK and they need the TOILET SHOTS!!... if you please." So all the pics you've seen are the ones I got. You know, even my doctor asked me if they gave me a guess on the gender. :dohh:

Clare- are you seriously trying to tell us that you think all the tests are dodgy??? Ack! If I was there I would shake you! Gently of course. :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0015.gif Thankyou! Thankyou! I am now the mother of a walking monkey https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0015.gif
> 
> *Luna!* here:- crappy pics of Holly's garland in her room but with the cropped pic you can at least see the dolls. If I had more of the stuff I'd send you some but I only had little squares to begin with and have munched into them already:shrug: Plus it's only normal cotton, so not very soft, you'd have to line it with some brushed cotton if you were making teeny baby stuff! But it's cute and for the bag charms it's fun. Got it from Etsy, which I didn't know about until Sarachka tipped me off:thumbup:
> 
> Ladies will you forgive me if I don't do my cycle session I'd planned tonight? Deffo got lurgy, sore throat and general woosy poo :flower:

Soooo cute!! When I find some Russian doll fabric at my craft store, I'm stocking up so I can make Sarachka some cute little pants for her bebe when she gets her BFP next month!



HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I'm back... decided to have lunch at home while watching A Baby Story. I think it's no coincidence that today's show featured a mom pregnant with baby #2 who unfortunately endured 3 mc's in within 1 yrs time. After some testing they realized she had blood clotting issues that was preventing the umbilical cord from nourishing baby. Fast forward 37 wks and with the help of proper medication to correct the issue she gave birth to a healthy baby girl :cloud9: This story just reminded me these mc's and bfn's are just bumps on the road to our happy ending. Oh how I wish we didn't have to endure such disappointment and heartbreak to get there, but when we are looking into our :baby:'s faces, it will all be worth it in the end
> 
> Back to work i go... just wanted to pass on a little PMA
> :dust: & :hug: & :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Newbie:hugs: It's so true, and the miracle of life is soooo amazing that it's no wonder there are problems and 'adjustments' on the way. Childbirth is an incredible human experience, for better and unfortunately for worse, but as you say, when you are looking into your :baby:'s face everything will be worth it:hugs: From the first second I looked into Holly's inky eyes I saw the reflection of my entire Universe.
> 
> EDIT::-({|=Click to expand...

What a fitting episode to watch. I'm so glad I don't get that channel anymore! I'd be glued to the TV 24/7. :shock:

Bethany, such beautiful words.... :cloud9:



Mollykins said:


> Seriously Clare?? Take a REAL test. I see see see a line line line!

SERIOUSLY! GET A FRER ALREADY! I got my BFP at 11dpo with 2nd MU. :)



HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> yeh after 4mins ,chemist is closed,gut instinct im not pregnant :(
> 
> Have you at least got another strip test you can go and wee on? Take a shot at say 6 mins after and post? 2 dodgy tests are unlikely.:shrug: As for feeling unpregnant, well that doesn't count as an excuse for not testing. If I refer briefly to the manual, on page 6548 I see;
> 
> Turtle Clause 3476563567 states that_-"Even if the potentially pregnant subject has no simp-toms, nor any 'feeling' of being pregnant, he or she, albeit usually *she*, must nonetheless "_Click to expand...

This is true. I thought for sure I wasn't pregnant :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> How dare he!!!!Damn u mick!!!! I think you should go to superdrug tomorrow,buy a test,have a nice coffee and cake in town,go home,pee on said test and then come on here and confirm that you are as they say in France (shh holly) a la duff.

Or skip the coffee and cake until you POST PICS! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mick! I'm warning you! :trouble: Give da camera back to babyhopes. Or da munkie will get Angry.:grr:

Have you got Skype Clare? Could you Skype your dear friend Lissy with your wee stick in shot?:haha: 

I smell BFP


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv stole camera and made out i was in toilet for a poo poo :blush::haha: with a camera?wtf lol
just squeeze some wee out,guess was dodgy test!
https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/31/dscn1629am.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mollykins

OR Clare, you can take a pic via your cell phone, e-mail it to yourself, save the attachment on your desk top and then post it here. :D


----------



## Mollykins

I might have line eye. I still see it ANNNNDDD even if I DO have line eye... um.. it is your 16thbillionweeoftheday.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I know it's a very sad day with Trin's news and Kit's Uncle's funeral but I would just like to quietly announce to my turtle family that Holly Anna walked for the first time on her own today. Properly, lots and lots of times round the park, all on her own.:smug: She fell over alot:haha: But it's got that squishy rubber covering like on athletics tracks in the baby area so she did no harm (except to her Pride, as my dad would chip in!)
> 
> Just did half an hour's gardening after putting the olympic walking champion to bed, so lovely to have the evenings getting lighter:cloud9:

Such a clever hollymonkeyfancywalkingonherownpants:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> yey i am but not to sure
> heres my preg test from tonight:im sure its a dodgy one :confused:https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9632/dscn1648.jpg

I definitely see a line!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Well in all claire's excitement, pls pardon me while i'll slip my little post in. work is to blame for my sudden silence on the thread. I really thought things would get lighter around these parts but the talking heads have decided to undertake a massive project and I am subject to be chosen at random to help out here and there :growlmad:

As for me and TTC I am really going to take a break for a couple of months, this one included, in an attempt to avoid a holiday baby and to get my senses back. I'm pretty sure I O'ed yesterday and made no attempt to catch the eggy. I am rather proud of myself, as some of you are aware of my last attempt at a break (epic fail :haha:) We will see where I am with TTC when we come back from the Bahamas, but as for now I am content with the thought that this *WILL* happen for me, even if it doesn't happen according to the timetable i have planned for myself. Lots of PMA and patience and hoping it really lasts this time :)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Well in all claire's excitement, pls pardon me while i'll slip my little post in. work is to blame for my sudden silence on the thread. I really thought things would get lighter around these parts but the talking heads have decided to undertake a massive project and I am subject to be chosen at random to help out here and there :growlmad:
> 
> As for me and TTC I am really going to take a break for a couple of months, this one included, in an attempt to avoid a holiday baby and to get my senses back. I'm pretty sure I O'ed yesterday and made no attempt to catch the eggy. I am rather proud of myself, as some of you are aware of my last attempt at a break (epic fail :haha:) We will see where I am with TTC when we come back from the Bahamas, but as for now I am content with the thought that this *WILL* happen for me, even if it doesn't happen according to the timetable i have planned for myself. Lots of PMA and patience and hoping it really lasts this time :)

:hugs: You are such an incredible turtle! It'll definitely work out for you when it's suppose to. It'll be PERFECTO! And you will have the cutest little Newbie or Mr. Newbie Jr. :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have to do the first dose of cytotek in 20 min. I can't shake the feeling that I'm ending it myself. I know that sounds really melodramatic but that's how I feel. I use this stuff in inductions and I know what it does and I know it means that as soon as it's in I'm not pregnant anymore, even tho technically I'm not now :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie- I'm glad you get to spend time with super model Miss Erin. :awww:
> I know you've said boy... I'm just concerned with the comment you and Holly made about possibly confusing the nub with a leg. :shrug: I hope you are all right though. FX.
> 
> I couldn't see anything to suggest girl, and a possible boy nub but the shots weren't mega clear around the nub area. Did you get any between the leg shots at all? Like Littlespy's gender scan? They're difficult to interpret at less than 15 weeks but it might be possible:flower:
> 
> Is the hair growing quicker on your legs?:haha: It's an old wives one but you never know!:shrug:Click to expand...

*looks at legs


----------



## Mollykins

I'm so sorry Trin- I can only imagine. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April- :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> I have to do the first dose of cytotek in 20 min. I can't shake the feeling that I'm ending it myself. I know that sounds really melodramatic but that's how I feel. I use this stuff in inductions and I know what it does and I know it means that as soon as it's in I'm not pregnant anymore, even tho technically I'm not now :cry:

i get what you are saying Trin. I imagine most of us would feel the same way, not melodramatic at all :hugs: i wish today had turned out differently. I thought of you all while watching that show today and i truly believe that u will have a happy ending. you are too incredible of a person and you've already earned that happy ending may times over babe! :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I have to do the first dose of cytotek in 20 min. I can't shake the feeling that I'm ending it myself. I know that sounds really melodramatic but that's how I feel. I use this stuff in inductions and I know what it does and I know it means that as soon as it's in I'm not pregnant anymore, even tho technically I'm not now :cry:

Good luck my love :hugs: We'll exchange Cytotec stories next week over :coffee: Tonight is so not the night, but you'll be just fine my love! Masses of huge hugs and kisses XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

Trin i wish i could take away the pain of it all :( i know this probably wont help but maybe give you a little smile, my dad is the coconut (drummer) and i got the pee taken out of me a lot for this so thought it might make you smile xx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POv-3yIPSWc


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> i have to do the first dose of cytotek in 20 min. I can't shake the feeling that i'm ending it myself. I know that sounds really melodramatic but that's how i feel. I use this stuff in inductions and i know what it does and i know it means that as soon as it's in i'm not pregnant anymore, even tho technically i'm not now :cry:
> 
> i get what you are saying trin. I imagine most of us would feel the same way, not melodramatic at all :hugs: I wish today had turned out differently. I thought of you all while watching that show today and i truly believe that u will have a happy ending. You are too incredible of a person and you've already earned that happy ending may times over babe! :friends:Click to expand...

hear hear!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Trin i wish i could take away the pain of it all :( i know this probably wont help but maybe give you a little smile, my dad is the coconut (drummer) and i got the pee taken out of me a lot for this so thought it might make you smile xx
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POv-3yIPSWc

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Trin i wish i could take away the pain of it all :( i know this probably wont help but maybe give you a little smile, my dad is the coconut (drummer) and i got the pee taken out of me a lot for this so thought it might make you smile xx
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POv-3yIPSWc

I just don't understand why they took the pi$$ out of you:shrug: I love it :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey ladies 

Lots of love To u trin ! Life is so bloody unfair at times!

I'm off to Bruges in the morning for a weekend .... So please ... Please don't miss me 2 much xxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Trin i wish i could take away the pain of it all :( i know this probably wont help but maybe give you a little smile, my dad is the coconut (drummer) and i got the pee taken out of me a lot for this so thought it might make you smile xx
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POv-3yIPSWc
> 
> I just don't understand why they took the pi$$ out of you:shrug: I love it :hugs::cloud9:Click to expand...

lol hes a coconut not the best look for a dad, plus not a lot of people like the song haha x


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Crunchie- I'll miss you so! :hugs: Have fun :cry: on your :cry: trip. :sad2:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, I've been near to bursting... can I share something with you all?? Please?


----------



## poas

Please share :)


----------



## Mollykins

I've been feeling the baby move today! A little this morning and a lot just now :yipee: apparently he is a fan of cheese crackers!


----------



## Mollykins

I wonder if it's time for the orange juice trick? Or LittleSpy's Dr. Pepper trick. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> yey i am but not to sure
> heres my preg test from tonight:im sure its a dodgy one :confused:https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9632/dscn1648.jpg
> 
> I definitely see a line!Click to expand...

Clare bear me see line on the two tests! I say just keep testing tomorrow but me thinks you is a pregnant one :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, that's lovely, Molly!!


----------



## poas

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKK!!!! That is so cool :) Try dr p, worked everytime with Harri, although I felt him move very early anyhow.
Really happy for you :)


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie, you will be missed dearly. But do have a good time!! :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Well in all claire's excitement, pls pardon me while i'll slip my little post in. work is to blame for my sudden silence on the thread. I really thought things would get lighter around these parts but the talking heads have decided to undertake a massive project and I am subject to be chosen at random to help out here and there :growlmad:
> 
> As for me and TTC I am really going to take a break for a couple of months, this one included, in an attempt to avoid a holiday baby and to get my senses back. I'm pretty sure I O'ed yesterday and made no attempt to catch the eggy. I am rather proud of myself, as some of you are aware of my last attempt at a break (epic fail :haha:) We will see where I am with TTC when we come back from the Bahamas, but as for now I am content with the thought that this *WILL* happen for me, even if it doesn't happen according to the timetable i have planned for myself. Lots of PMA and patience and hoping it really lasts this time :)
> 
> :hugs: You are such an incredible turtle! It'll definitely work out for you when it's suppose to. It'll be PERFECTO! And you will have the cutest little Newbie or Mr. Newbie Jr. :awww:Click to expand...

I agree with molly here even though it's not happened for me straight away I am sure it will I have to keep the faith cause the day to day of ttc is hard enough! I'll still be non preggie turtle as I too am taking a break until god knows when :shrug: I want some good times just me and Adam as since the fiasco last month I think we need it! We will probably be ttc together so that's lovely...


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks girls !!

Yayyyyhh Molly ..... I just can't imagine how that must feels at the mo ..


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Trin i wish i could take away the pain of it all :( i know this probably wont help but maybe give you a little smile, my dad is the coconut (drummer) and i got the pee taken out of me a lot for this so thought it might make you smile xx
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POv-3yIPSWc
> 
> I just don't understand why they took the pi$$ out of you:shrug: I love it :hugs::cloud9:Click to expand...

I concur Bethany - I would love my dad to have any part in that it is a bit funny but in a good way :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOgGmKaOUVg&feature=related


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Okay, I've been near to bursting... can I share something with you all?? Please?

God I hope you've shared by the time I'm done catching up!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> I've been feeling the baby move today! A little this morning and a lot just now :yipee: apparently he is a fan of cheese crackers!

:yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Thanks girls !!
> 
> Yayyyyhh Molly ..... I just can't imagine how that must feels at the mo ..

Crunch dear course you'll be missed but I still want you to have a lovely time nonetheless don't go too mad on buying me presents though! :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, my CBFM is on ebay! an am at the docs 9:30 tomorrow morning so I find out whats next but I don't see me using the monitor afterwards as it just caused me more worry and confirmed my worst fears so i'm not talking to it now :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- :hugs: on the video love. It's is hard. 

OAN: at 1 minute it shows a clock that says Bethany Beach on it. :)

Crunchie- It'll be your turn soon!


----------



## Crunchie

Newbie and jaynie 

I think a break from ttc is sometimes such a good thing. Time to reflect with partners.... I remember the month before I got my bfp was horrible .... It felt so chore like and just not us ! Relaxing and talking about it really helped ... Making plans like normal was lovely xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

this song i listen to a million times after MC its beautiful
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fr5-16ZnPM


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Well, my CBFM is on ebay! an am at the docs 9:30 tomorrow morning so I find out whats next but I don't see me using the monitor afterwards as it just caused me more worry and confirmed my worst fears so i'm not talking to it now :sulk:

Throw it in the snow bank! Or sell it... that's smarter. :)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Clare- :hugs: on the video love. It's is hard.
> 
> OAN: at 1 minute it shows a clock that says Bethany Beach on it. :)
> 
> Crunchie- It'll be your turn soon!

Molly I am so not in tune with my body ... I was moaning earlier that may have pulled a muscle as I had pains just above my knicker line .... Dh looks at me like I'm mad !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Clare- :hugs: on the video love. It's is hard.
> 
> OAN: at 1 minute it shows a clock that says Bethany Beach on it. :)
> 
> Crunchie- It'll be your turn soon!
> 
> Molly I am so not in tune with my body ... I was moaning earlier that may have pulled a muscle as I had pains just above my knicker line .... Dh looks at me like I'm mad !!!Click to expand...

:haha: Round ligament pain. Yes, annoyingly painful. :haha: pulled a muscle... yeah you have.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I've been feeling the baby move today! A little this morning and a lot just now :yipee: apparently he is a fan of cheese crackers!

i like them too Logan! :dance: how sweet moll :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks for sharing those videos Claire. i can relate to a lot of that 1st one, and the song is beautifully soothing. How are you feeling these days about everything?

Edit: I've listened to it 4 times already


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling the baby move today! A little this morning and a lot just now :yipee: apparently he is a fan of cheese crackers!
> 
> i like them too Logan! :dance: how sweet moll :hugs:Click to expand...

I am getting excited! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bring us back chocolates from Bruges!!!!!!!:munch:

Just spent ages trying to upload vid of my bro playing the drums in a monkey outfit made my me, to keep mummyapril company, but can't seem to upload it:shrug: Your loss :nope:

Night all, off to bed to try to beat lurgy.:flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Lovely pic Holly! :awww: Sleep well. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Newbie and jaynie
> 
> I think a break from ttc is sometimes such a good thing. Time to reflect with partners.... I remember the month before I got my bfp was horrible .... It felt so chore like and just not us ! Relaxing and talking about it really helped ... Making plans like normal was lovely xx

thanks crunch n munch! I hope you have a fab vacation!


----------



## babyhopes2010

newbie_ttc said:


> thanks for sharing those videos Claire. i can relate to a lot of that 1st one, and the song is beautifully soothing. How are you feeling these days about everything?
> 
> Edit: I've listened to it 4 times already

It just feels my heart is acheing more and more everyday,i wish God would calm to overwhelming desire if im not going to have one :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> View attachment 176544
> Bring us back chocolates from Bruges!!!!!!!:munch:
> 
> Just spent ages trying to upload vid of my bro playing the drums in a monkey outfit made my me, to keep mummyapril company, but can't seem to upload it:shrug: Your loss :nope:
> 
> Night all, off to bed to try to beat lurgy.:flower::kiss::hugs:

good night! give cutie holly a :kiss: and tell her its from newbie... she'll know :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> View attachment 176544
> Bring us back chocolates from Bruges!!!!!!!:munch:
> 
> Just spent ages trying to upload vid of my bro playing the drums in a monkey outfit made my me, to keep mummyapril company, but can't seem to upload it:shrug: Your loss :nope:
> 
> Night all, off to bed to try to beat lurgy.:flower::kiss::hugs:

Night night! Such a cute picture of Holly!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> View attachment 176544
> Bring us back chocolates from Bruges!!!!!!!:munch:
> 
> Just spent ages trying to upload vid of my bro playing the drums in a monkey outfit made my me, to keep mummyapril company, but can't seem to upload it:shrug: Your loss :nope:
> 
> Night all, off to bed to try to beat lurgy.:flower::kiss::hugs:

:rofl: goodnight turtleys :):sleep::sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> View attachment 176544
> Bring us back chocolates from Bruges!!!!!!!:munch:
> 
> Just spent ages trying to upload vid of my bro playing the drums in a monkey outfit made my me, to keep mummyapril company, but can't seem to upload it:shrug: Your loss :nope:
> 
> Night all, off to bed to try to beat lurgy.:flower::kiss::hugs:

I could never refuse the cutest munkie in all the world ! you shall have the finest i can find......just dont tell your mummy the bride ! she will get well jel :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing those videos Claire. i can relate to a lot of that 1st one, and the song is beautifully soothing. How are you feeling these days about everything?
> 
> Edit: I've listened to it 4 times already
> 
> It just feels my heart is acheing more and more everyday,i wish God would calm to overwhelming desire if im not going to have one :(Click to expand...

I've prayed that same prayer before. I will refrain from saying i know how you feel as it's only been about 6 months for me. things will get easier with time. some things you never get over, u just learn to cope. But i believe it will happen for you again (sooner than you think :winkwink:) especially now that u do have a bfp under your belt. the good thing is you always have an outlet here babe. no judging, just lots of encouragement and understanding :hugs: now if u will excuse me... **going to hit repeat on that song again**


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: the CBFM has sold already!! and babyhopes I do know how you feel this cycle is cycle 30! So I understand your plight! :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night holls. 

:hugs: Clare

thanks crunch I feel right about the break, definitey so it shall be! Have a lovely time in Bruges sigh...

I'm going to sleep now, been looking at gorgeous wool online :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> View attachment 176544
> Bring us back chocolates from Bruges!!!!!!!:munch:
> 
> Just spent ages trying to upload vid of my bro playing the drums in a monkey outfit made my me, to keep mummyapril company, but can't seem to upload it:shrug: Your loss :nope:
> 
> Night all, off to bed to try to beat lurgy.:flower::kiss::hugs:

a monkey and a coconut maybe they should play together he he 

loving the pic too lol x


----------



## mummyApril

have a lovely vacation crunchie, and good night to everyone who has gone to bed i think i may also drift off night all xx


----------



## LunaLady

So, can you guys recommend to me your favorite pregnancy/birth books? As you all know I'm a little naive with all this stuff and in looking on amazon there are about 90,000 books on the subject...!!
I'm hoping for a natural birth all the way in a midwife birthing center (don't have the guts to do it at home, though I'd love to!), so something that's not totally geared towards a medical delivery in a hospital would be ideal. I don't care if it's covered, but I'd rather not read a whole chapter on why a birth at a birthing center with a midwife or at home is barbaric or something :haha: I'm granola, remember? ;)

I'll say thanks in advance for any advice!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow thats the quietest iv ever seen u turtles :haha:

Im 11dpo the last test must have been dodgy as the dark line has dissapeared now!
this is my test this morning looks pink IRL but still think nows not my time :(

https://img688.imageshack.us/img688/8456/dscn1663c.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sarachka

Hey ladies. You will never guess what I did!!

This is TMI by the way, but I'm posting bc I'm a little worried. Got up this morning, had a wee and removed tampon, got in the shower and while I was cleaning 'down there' I realised that there was another tampon in!! Jeez! So somewhere during the day yesterday I put one in without taking one out. I hope it was the time before bed. I know this is dangerous for toxic shock syndrome but I'm feeling fine this morning. Any precautions I should take??!!


----------



## Sarachka

*Trin my lovely you are in my heart and mind all day today xxx*


----------



## mummyApril

Ah Sara I kno how panicked you must feel! Just keep an eye out for any symptoms, if you have any abdominal pain feel sick etc I'd say go doctors straight away, I'm sure you will be fine though lots of hugs xx


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks April! I can't believe I did that!! Scary thing is I don't know when it was from!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Thanks April! I can't believe I did that!! Scary thing is I don't know when it was from!

Omg maybe it's from last month's AF, hence the BFN? Remember to take your old tampons out around O time Sarachka :haha: 

Sorry couldn't resist.:hugs: I'm sure you'll be fine. I think a rash and a temperature are the things to look for, but it's very rare, 1 in about 100 000 women or something:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'm hitting the seriously non decaf this morning:coffee:- I woke up at 3am with a blocked up nose and Olbas Oil didn't help (I thought of you Emandi:winkwink:) and ended up in my insomnia organising all my pictures on the computer into folders and deleting lots of random turtle related shots:haha: Fell asleep at 6am til 8am, not my preferred quota of sleep. But the sun is shining so a bit of sunshine and a lot of :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee: should put me to rights:flower:

*Trin* big hugs:hug:

*babyhopes* I can't see a line today but I think you should do a big grown up test now:haha: Those pipsqueak bacon grease ones drive you mad after a while :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

Hope you can stay awake today Holly lol im off for a nap my OH wakes me every night! plus my LO has an awful cough her first day off school today, which shes not impressed about
have a good day :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Hope you can stay awake today Holly lol im off for a nap my OH wakes me every night! plus my LO has an awful cough her first day off school today, which shes not impressed about
> have a good day :)

Poor LO:awww: I hope she gets better soon.:flower:
My bubs has just gone to sleep so I should try and get 40 winks myself really but I'm high on caffeine now!:loopy:

RANDOM QUESTION FOR TURTLES
*I saw a tv ad last night for a kind of white paint you put on your teeth...anyone used it? Thinking of it for my wedding day...*


----------



## mummyApril

Ohh iv heard of that! I think my sister may of used it, but I haven't, I'd say it would be ok to use it for special occasion like your wedding :) but not all the time it will weaken your teeth :/ xx


----------



## mummyApril

and thankyou Holly she will be on the mend in no time :) x


----------



## Sarachka

I hope trin's ok. I'm thinking of her all day

Just on my lunch break. Carrot & coriander soup. 

I'm soooo glad it's Friday!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm gutted because I have no wool to knit. I have bought the wrong stuff for the next project in my book... I'm going away on the 29th April til the 2nd May with ash, Erin, Adam, my mum and colin (her bf)... I'm excited for some sun...

I'm wondering about trin too. I had a sleepless night like Holly and trin was on at 4am uk time but my phone died and I had a house full of sleep people so didn't set my computer up! I hope she is ok. :hug: 

I'm pretty glad it's Friday too! I've been to see my new house today.


----------



## mummyApril

God I am having such dilemmas with my OH :( feel so depressed right now! Argggghhh


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey girls! :wave: TGIF!!! :wohoo:

What's wrong april?


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> God I am having such dilemmas with my OH :( feel so depressed right now! Argggghhh

What's up April? I'm sure I will sympahise. My OH can be such a poo face at times.


----------



## newbie_ttc

tell us about the house jaynie pooh! :happydance:

Trin, you were on my mind last night before drifting off to sleep, had to send up a word for you and your fam. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE where are you going for your break?!


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin-your in my thoughts today :hugs:




Crunchie said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Lots of love To u trin ! Life is so bloody unfair at times!
> 
> I'm off to Bruges in the morning for a weekend .... So please ... Please don't miss me 2 much xxx

Crunchie-have a lovely break you lucky thing:happydance:



Mollykins said:


> I've been feeling the baby move today! A little this morning and a lot just now :yipee: apparently he is a fan of cheese crackers!

Molls-nom nom cheeesy crackers no wonder Logan is on the move they are nommy want want want one now!! I feel like i have incy wincy spider inside me jiggling around tickling my insides!!:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> Hey ladies. You will never guess what I did!!
> 
> This is TMI by the way, but I'm posting bc I'm a little worried. Got up this morning, had a wee and removed tampon, got in the shower and while I was cleaning 'down there' I realised that there was another tampon in!! Jeez! So somewhere during the day yesterday I put one in without taking one out. I hope it was the time before bed. I know this is dangerous for toxic shock syndrome but I'm feeling fine this morning. Any precautions I should take??!!


Sara- omg glad you found it soon though someone i know did the same and totally freaked and clammed up literally and had to go to a&e to have it removed:blush:imagine!! Im sure you will be fine lovely you need to pm address for parcels for orphans & presents!!



HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hope you can stay awake today Holly lol im off for a nap my OH wakes me every night! plus my LO has an awful cough her first day off school today, which shes not impressed about
> have a good day :)
> 
> Poor LO:awww: I hope she gets better soon.:flower:
> My bubs has just gone to sleep so I should try and get 40 winks myself really but I'm high on caffeine now!:loopy:
> 
> RANDOM QUESTION FOR TURTLES
> *I saw a tv ad last night for a kind of white paint you put on your teeth...anyone used it? Thinking of it for my wedding day...*Click to expand...

April-hope LO is better soon i have been having pants nights sleep with OH tossing turning,me getting up for wee wee's and bloody animals in and outing roll on summer so pussy cats dont want to sleep in!!


Bethany-me & my friend use a hollywood smiles one where you dry off your teeth paint it on sit pulling funny faces till dry and hey presto simon cowell'ss teethies:thumbup:.....only on nights out though!!!

Jaynie baby-where you off too on your jollys?

Kit-hope your doing okay missed you :kiss:

anyone else i missed hello and hope your all ready for weekend i know i am:happydance:need to catch up on some:sleep:wont happen but i can:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

tis tumble weedy today hey ........


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon ladies :wave:

Definitely didn't get enough sleep but it seems that's typical of the turtles last night. 

Trin my sweet sweet woman, I am thinking of you today and sending lots of hugs and love your way. :hugs: 

April- You are upset? Why so?

Holly- Coffee... mmm... :coffee: I wish I could drink a gallon today.


----------



## TrinityMom

hi turtles :hi:
I'm back from the hospital. What an experience! The cytotec was the worst part. I thought I would be knocked out when everything came out but it all happened before I got to theatre and believe me, it's not something you want to see coming out of your body :cry:
One of the nastiest experiences of my life and way worse than the last mc
Anyway, the d&c went ok and got less bleeding now. Also got painkillers now which help. DH arranged for the boys to stay at his dad's place so we're going to have a quiet night

Going to catch up with all of you now. I just wanted to say that I have felt so loved and supported by all of you and I am so grateful to have you in my life :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176544
> Bring us back chocolates from Bruges!!!!!!!:munch:
> 
> Just spent ages trying to upload vid of my bro playing the drums in a monkey outfit made my me, to keep mummyapril company, but can't seem to upload it:shrug: Your loss :nope:
> 
> Night all, off to bed to try to beat lurgy.:flower::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I could never refuse the cutest munkie in all the world ! you shall have the finest i can find......just dont tell your mummy the bride ! she will get well jel :hugs:Click to expand...

Have a brilliant trip Crunchie. Say hello to the little church with the Michaelangelo in it for me. I could have spent hours there


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> So, can you guys recommend to me your favorite pregnancy/birth books? As you all know I'm a little naive with all this stuff and in looking on amazon there are about 90,000 books on the subject...!!
> I'm hoping for a natural birth all the way in a midwife birthing center (don't have the guts to do it at home, though I'd love to!), so something that's not totally geared towards a medical delivery in a hospital would be ideal. I don't care if it's covered, but I'd rather not read a whole chapter on why a birth at a birthing center with a midwife or at home is barbaric or something :haha: I'm granola, remember? ;)
> 
> I'll say thanks in advance for any advice!! :thumbup:

Best ever (and totally pro-midwifery and the home birth movement) are the Ina-May Gaskin Books. Spiritual Midwifery and Ina-May's guide to Childbirth. I think you can get them as a package deal on Amazon. There's also a lovely book called The Baby Catcher (can't remember the author) about home births. All very granola books but very informative


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh trin. Sounds not nice at all :nope: quiet night sounds good though and just what you might need... I love you too missy :flower:

house is looking good it's such a great size for out first that it would be really hard not to like it it has front and back gardens although not massive they are there! We have 3 bedrooms and a decent sized everything kitchen living room. There's a downstairs toilet too :) 

We're going to colin's villa in st genis DES fontains it's near Perpignan and argeles (I can't do accents) I'm excited but Adam is already dreading the flight.

April what's wrong? We're not great at the minute, so big :hugs: it sucks


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Trin, that sounds all so much more traumatizing that a "normal" miscarriage. :nope: I am so sorry you had to deal with that. :hugs: I am glad that you get some quiet time at home though, that'll do you well I think. :flower: 

And so you know, we love you too (who couldn't??). :winkwink: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm thinking of you too love. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so it's official, this little one likes to move just a little bit in the morning ... let's see if (s)he moves again in the afternoon. :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Have a good trip, Crunchie!



Mollykins said:


> I wonder if it's time for the orange juice trick? Or LittleSpy's Dr. Pepper trick. :haha:

Dr. Pep still works for me. But then again so does water, or breathing. Yeah, she pretty much kicks the crap out of me 24/7 as of last Friday. :haha: I felt her for the first time at 13+6 but then I didn't really notice anything for a couple of weeks. I've been feeling her pretty much daily from about 16 weeks. And now it's seriously every hour or so while I'm awake (she's kicking me with gusto as I type, actually :haha:).



LunaLady said:


> So, can you guys recommend to me your favorite pregnancy/birth books? As you all know I'm a little naive with all this stuff and in looking on amazon there are about 90,000 books on the subject...!!
> I'm hoping for a natural birth all the way in a midwife birthing center (don't have the guts to do it at home, though I'd love to!), so something that's not totally geared towards a medical delivery in a hospital would be ideal. I don't care if it's covered, but I'd rather not read a whole chapter on why a birth at a birthing center with a midwife or at home is barbaric or something :haha: I'm granola, remember? ;)
> 
> I'll say thanks in advance for any advice!! :thumbup:

The only book I've read in full (and really liked) so far is _The Mother of All Pregnancy Books_ by Ann Douglas. I liked it so much I'm now reading _The Mother of All Baby Books_ by the same author. I feel like it's a more straightforward book than most others (though I haven't read "most others" so I don't really know for sure, it's just an assumption).



HollyMonkey said:


> RANDOM QUESTION FOR TURTLES
> *I saw a tv ad last night for a kind of white paint you put on your teeth...anyone used it? Thinking of it for my wedding day...*

:shrug: I've never heard of/seen this. Sounds weird!
Feel better soon!

Thinking of you, Trin. :hugs:

I have yummy leftover curry that I made last night for lunch and I don't think I can wait any longer. Nom nom nom. I'm going to warn my coworkers before I break it out though. Why does curry have to be so delicious while smelling so strong?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> hi turtles :hi:
> I'm back from the hospital. What an experience! The cytotec was the worst part. I thought I would be knocked out when everything came out but it all happened before I got to theatre and believe me, it's not something you want to see coming out of your body :cry:
> One of the nastiest experiences of my life and way worse than the last mc
> Anyway, the d&c went ok and got less bleeding now. Also got painkillers now which help. DH arranged for the boys to stay at his dad's place so we're going to have a quiet night
> 
> Going to catch up with all of you now. I just wanted to say that I have felt so loved and supported by all of you and I am so grateful to have you in my life :hugs:

oh my love :hugs: im sorry you had to go through such an ordeal, wishing you a speedy recovery both physically and emotionally lots of love xx


----------



## Sarachka

*I have monkey mail! I have monkey mail!*


----------



## LunaLady

Trin - I'm so sorry for what you had to go through. What a sad thing. Big hugs for you! I wish I could give you a real hug. You're going to have to just accept all our virtual hugs, though. :hugs: Damn them for not inventing teleportation, yet!

Thank you Trin and LittleSpy for the book recommendations! I've put them in my Amazon cart :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

Trin i dont know what to say :hugs: why is life so cruel:hugs: im so sorry that you have to go through this :( xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh Trin i'm so sorry you had to go through such an ordeal :hugs: ....I have had my doctors appointment this morning and i'm borderline PCOS explains my weight gain over the years so i'm looking at being medicate with metformin for it. I have a blood test on monday to test if I am resistant to rubella and then a referral for my local hospital to the infertility wing :cry: and to think i've known all along from being around 15 that there was something wrong with me :(


----------



## Sarachka

here's my monkeymail from Bethany 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0c08cbf7.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/46ddfb7b.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cff2c6ab.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f21756e2.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3bd49973.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c972fb3c.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f7b71554.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

*HOLLICHKA Ya tebe lyublyu, bolshoi, navsegda!!!!*

https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk88/goalpara_2008/bgdesigngif2.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, that's so much fun, Sarachka!!!! Cute little Russian dolls!! 

Bethany you have the most lovely handwriting :)


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, that's wonderful you can feel your LO move in the mornings!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c326/allaseal/iloveyou-1.gif


----------



## LunaLady

LOL! Too funny ;)


----------



## LunaLady

It's been one week since I saw my first two pink lines :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c326/allaseal/iloveyou-1.gif

Thank you for my first laugh today :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> It's been one week since I saw my first two pink lines :cloud9:

:awww:


----------



## Mollykins

I think I am going to pull out the cheese crackers again today and see if it works. :haha: I don't typically like cheese crackers either. Silly baby.


----------



## Mollykins

Sara- You are so lucky! Beautiful pressies. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I think I am going to pull out the cheese crackers again today and see if it works. :haha: I don't typically like cheese crackers either. Silly baby.

Did it work?! Does baby like cheese and crackers??? :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I miss crackers from when I worked in the USA - Cheezits nom nom oh and trashy chicken in a biscuit


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I miss crackers from when I worked in the USA - Cheezits nom nom oh and trashy chicken in a biscuit

Those are the ones! The cheesits or cheezits or cheese nips or whatever they are. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight Turtletonians. I'm off to :sleep:
Funeral at 8am so an early start tomorrow


----------



## Mollykins

Good Trin, sleep :sleep: well. Thanks for your help Oh Intelligent One.
 



Attached Files:







Trin Kitty.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin laaaaaa sleep well doll. Big :hugs: again you know cause I can't send enough virtual hugs!!

Ginge that sucks but at least you can go forward and get a :bfp: 

Sarachka such lovely mail :cloud9: I didn't get a letter with mine but I got a monkey photo :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly did bubba move?? :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly did bubba move?? :cloud9:

:haha: I got caught up with something, I haven't eaten them yet. I'll do so just now. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

I accidently went out for hours and hours today- I popped to a shopping centre in the afternoon to look for balloons, then DH called me and said he was finishing early and picking up the boys from school and coming to join me at the shopping centre since his boys want smart clothes for the wedding. So we met up and then split- Dh went off with my big stepson to man sized shops and I took the little one to the kids department of Zara and we found a great navy trouser/waistcoat/blazer set and a blue shirt. He was VERY chuffed and has hung it on his bedroom wall to admire :awww: Then we had to have a café stop to give Hungry Holly her dinner, then we went to get a memory card for my camera and then on the way home we realised we couldn't face cooking so stopped off at my favourite tacky Buffalo Grill restaurant for chicken wings:munch: Holly has only just gone to bed, what a party for her it was:dance:

So off for a BIG catch up!:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Such an eventful day for you! Sounds like so much fun! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

What a fun filled day, Bethany! I bet Holly sleeps well tonight ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh that didn't take as long as I'd expected, it's been very quiet in turtletown today!

*Trin* well done for being so brave:flower: At least the worst of the physical pain is over now. I didn't like to mention it before today but with my first mc I passed out with the pain of the cytotec (and probably a bit with the disgustingness of the expulsion too!) so I know what an ordeal today must have been for you.:hugs::hugs: I'm glad you came back to tell us about it and that you even smiled at Sarachka's 'I love you' post. More :hugs::hugs:
And Good luck for tomorrow:thumbup:

*Ginge* that's kind of bitter sweet news, at least you'll get all the help you need to conceive now, and you're gorgeously young so it'll all work out for you. Da Munkie knows so:thumbup:

*Sarachka* glad the monkey mail got there:happydance: 

*Jaynie* my cousin lives in Perpignan, shame it's soooo far from Paris or I'd come and see you :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> What a fun filled day, Bethany! I bet Holly sleeps well tonight ;)

Yes I think she will, and Mummy will _definitely_ sleep well:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................??yesterdays and todays?

https://img806.imageshack.us/img806/816/dscn1673.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................??yesterdays and todays?
> 
> https://img806.imageshack.us/img806/816/dscn1673.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Absolute certain 100% line on the bottom one!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Such an eventful day for you! Sounds like so much fun! :thumbup:

It was fun! Not at all what I'd planned after my terrible night's sleep but hey:shrug: Gotta just go with the flow sometimes! I was in a big department store at one point and they had a couple of massage chairs on show, so I feigned interest in buying one and tested them out for about 15 mins:haha: There was a 'rolling' massage function or a 'shiatsu' version, I preferred the latter. I told the nice man I'd think about it :^o and continued my shopping feeling very refreshed. \\:D/


----------



## Mollykins

OMG. Clare... if you do not buy a REALly REAL test, I am going to scream! You are showing me IC BFPs!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i promise i get one tommorow :) In about 12hours lol im so scared that im not pregnant and even more that i am :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................??yesterdays and todays?
> 
> https://img806.imageshack.us/img806/816/dscn1673.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Absolute certain 100% line on the bottom one!!!!Click to expand...

I concur:thumbup:

My only tiny hestation is I can't see pink to it, but to be honest the control line doesn't look pink either and it seems way too dark to be an evap:shrug:

I've told you 4765433345678 times now though-
TRY A BIG BRAND test!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

So Clare it looks as if you are definitely preggo!! There are defo lines on those tests...

:hi: Bethany what a lovely day you've had :cloud9: all sounds like exciting stuff... Wedding and that :D 

Molly no worried I just live vicariously through the preggo turtles and I live hearing about it good or bad cause we have such a lovely group here :hugs: 

I know Bethany! It my mums bd'd villa and he has it all set up so I'll be able to sneak on and catch up. You won't miss me too much anyway :flower:

anyone doing anything good this Friday? I'm having a drama. My sis ex erin's daddy has eloped and married an American girl that he met once he's thinking ash is being unreasonable by saying Erin can't stay with a complete stranger. It's actually very horrible to be ash tonight my heart bleeds for her... It's all so out of her control! Not fair on her or Erin!


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> i promise i get one tommorow :) In about 12hours lol im so scared that im not pregnant and even more that i am :cry:

I can't WAIT!!! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

I can see that line and I'm on my phone! :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for seeing lines on phone,im scared this will be chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> So Clare it looks as if you are definitely preggo!! There are defo lines on those tests...
> 
> :hi: Bethany what a lovely day you've had :cloud9: all sounds like exciting stuff... Wedding and that :D
> 
> Molly no worried I just live vicariously through the preggo turtles and I live hearing about it good or bad cause we have such a lovely group here :hugs:
> 
> I know Bethany! It my mums bd'd villa and he has it all set up so I'll be able to sneak on and catch up. You won't miss me too much anyway :flower:
> 
> anyone doing anything good this Friday? I'm having a drama. My sis ex erin's daddy has eloped and married an American girl that he met once he's thinking ash is being unreasonable by saying Erin can't stay with a complete stranger. It's actually very horrible to be ash tonight my heart bleeds for her... It's all so out of her control! Not fair on her or Erin!

That's horrible. :nope: I only had a few cheese crackers as I really wanted soup. :haha: no movements as of yet but.... :shrug: That's okay.


----------



## Mollykins

I understand your fear Clare but let's take this one step at a time okay?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> So Clare it looks as if you are definitely preggo!! There are defo lines on those tests...
> 
> :hi: Bethany what a lovely day you've had :cloud9: all sounds like exciting stuff... Wedding and that :D
> 
> Molly no worried I just live vicariously through the preggo turtles and I live hearing about it good or bad cause we have such a lovely group here :hugs:
> 
> I know Bethany! It my mums bd'd villa and he has it all set up so I'll be able to sneak on and catch up. You won't miss me too much anyway :flower:
> 
> anyone doing anything good this Friday? I'm having a drama. My sis ex erin's daddy has eloped and married an American girl that he met once he's thinking ash is being unreasonable by saying Erin can't stay with a complete stranger. It's actually very horrible to be ash tonight my heart bleeds for her... It's all so out of her control! Not fair on her or Erin!

Hmm it's a tricky situation. I kind of see both sides of the coin since I've been the 'complete stranger' and now as a mummy the thought of sending Holly off to a stranger is not joyous. But Daddy's are so important too,:shrug: It looks like only time and some very prudent introductions can help here. Do they live in America?


----------



## Mollykins

OH! Baby moved! :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks everyone and I understand its treatable so onwards and upwards now! :)


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks everyone and I understand its treatable so onwards and upwards now! :)

Knowledge is power love. :thumbup: You know the problem, you know the treatment. :flower: You are one giant step closer to being a mum and holding your sweet little LO in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I understand your fear Clare but let's take this one step at a time okay?

Molly's right. I've brought out the little blue man for you Clare;

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

Step one, breath deeply.


----------



## Mollykins

I love that little blue man! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks everyone and I understand its treatable so onwards and upwards now! :)

That's the spirit my girl! As far as I know it's _enormously_ treatable:shrug: I'm always reading about PCOS mums and BFP's and good news stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Hi kmteehoo!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and I understand its treatable so onwards and upwards now! :)
> 
> That's the spirit my girl! As far as I know it's _enormously_ treatable:shrug: I'm always reading about PCOS mums and BFP's and good news stuff.:thumbup:Click to expand...

You could even have TWINS!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> :wave: Hi kmteehoo!

Hello :wave:
You're welcome to have :coffee: and cheesy crackers with us :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm dying of sleep deprivation here, I must go to bed or I'll end up SleepBnBing which will have disasterous consequences for all involved:haha:

KIT! I love you and was meant to pm you tonight but am sooooooooooo exhausted so I send you lots of :hugs: and :kiss: here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Goodnight my dear Turtles, Preggy and Non Preggy and In Betweeny*
*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly! :sleep: well.


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> i promise i get one tommorow :) In about 12hours lol im so scared that im not pregnant and even more that i am :cry:

:hugs: nice line ya got there! is AF late yet?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> OMG. Clare... if you do not buy a REALly REAL test, I am going to scream! You are showing me IC BFPs!

OMG, ME TOO!!! You're killin' me over here. Why oh why did you not get a FRER today for tomorrow's FMU?!?!? Clare! I'm going to die from the suspense!!



Mollykins said:


> OH! Baby moved! :D

:happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:


Night night to my dear sweet Turtles in Turtletonia where it is night time. :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm not getting any sleep any time soon OH is on the xbox :/


----------



## babyhopes2010

well iv just been told these tests are dodgy by someone else,wo brought these and got same line and wasnt pregnant,whoever makes them should be shot!:cry:
i WONT waste my money on frer at the mo x


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> So Clare it looks as if you are definitely preggo!! There are defo lines on those tests...
> 
> :hi: Bethany what a lovely day you've had :cloud9: all sounds like exciting stuff... Wedding and that :D
> 
> Molly no worried I just live vicariously through the preggo turtles and I live hearing about it good or bad cause we have such a lovely group here :hugs:
> 
> I know Bethany! It my mums bd'd villa and he has it all set up so I'll be able to sneak on and catch up. You won't miss me too much anyway :flower:
> 
> anyone doing anything good this Friday? I'm having a drama. My sis ex erin's daddy has eloped and married an American girl that he met once he's thinking ash is being unreasonable by saying Erin can't stay with a complete stranger. It's actually very horrible to be ash tonight my heart bleeds for her... It's all so out of her control! Not fair on her or Erin!
> 
> Hmm it's a tricky situation. I kind of see both sides of the coin since I've been the 'complete stranger' and now as a mummy the thought of sending Holly off to a stranger is not joyous. But Daddy's are so important too,:shrug: It looks like only time and some very prudent introductions can help here. Do they live in America?Click to expand...

no this is where problems lie. He's met her on facebook and seen her once in jan for 10 days. He's proposed at the end of that trip and then gone there last Thursday and we found out he's getting married! Ash trusts his judgment and daddy sees Erin 3 nights a week. He's not undermined but seemingly she is... It's just awful! Erin has the same name as daddy and his wife but not her mummy... I do feel for her.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep, I have known all along it was me just had to wait for doctors to confirm it for me :shrugs: I am borderline PCOS because:
-I have regular cycles
-I don't have extra hair growth
-I have put on weight
-Certain blood levels are high
-Looks like I am resistant to insulin

So I will have my blood taken on monday and then see about a referral to my hospital to a specialist to be treated correctly and prescribed correct drugs. They first deal with the insulin resistance which is likely to make me lose weight (heres hoping :haha:) I am awaiting my period to arrive too shouldn't be too long now :) few days!!

Molly - Glad to hear your baby is a wriggler hes probably squirming crazily :D


----------



## Mollykins

I just watch Toy Story 3 with the girls and it made me cry. :/


----------



## LunaLady

x-ginge-x said:


> Yep, I have known all along it was me just had to wait for doctors to confirm it for me :shrugs: I am borderline PCOS because:
> -I have regular cycles
> -I don't have extra hair growth
> -I have put on weight
> -Certain blood levels are high
> -Looks like I am resistant to insulin
> 
> So I will have my blood taken on monday and then see about a referral to my hospital to a specialist to be treated correctly and prescribed correct drugs. They first deal with the insulin resistance which is likely to make me lose weight (heres hoping :haha:) I am awaiting my period to arrive too shouldn't be too long now :) few days!!
> 
> Molly - Glad to hear your baby is a wriggler hes probably squirming crazily :D

Glad you're on the path to wellness, Ginge!
And, this book I'm reading right now actually deals a LOT with insulin resistance! How's that for coincidence? If you're interested it's really good - it's by Gary Taubes and it's called Why We Get Fat and What to do about it. It's fantastic. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I just watch Toy Story 3 with the girls and it made me cry. :/

I'm not sure I've seen that one... but Disney movies in general are tearjerkers. I mean Bambi?! Come on, I'm crying in the first ten minutes. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Well my youngest has a fever... out of no where! I swear we where getting better in this house! AND we are moving in a matter of weeks! Oh the stress is mounting!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry you aren't getting your sleep April. :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, that's too bad, Molly! Is she still sick or is it another round? Poor thing :(

I didn't know you were moving?! Where to?

I just looked back (and back, and back, and back) to find when joined you all... it was page 1109 on January 13th :cloud9: Doesn't seem like that long - but it's already been 7 weeks that I've been in Turtletonia! Amazing :)

There is this old guy (probably in his late 50's early 60's) that insists on revving the engine of his 'fancy mustang' as he slowly enters it into his garage. WOW it's so annoying. Talk about midlife crisis old guy needing to feel cool. I just think he's super irritating! :growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

Did you know:
This other forum I'm on (for folks with long hair :haha: ) frowns apon using copious amounts of smilies? If you use to many in your posts too frequently you'll get a warning. :fool:

It's a good thing I don't post (or visit) there much anymore because I'm so used to utilizing the smilies that I just might get kicked out for having too many in my posts! :yellowcard:

Isn't that the silliest thing ever? And they are quite strict about spelling, grammar and punctuation. :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Did you know:
> This other forum I'm on (for folks with long hair :haha: ) frowns apon using copious amounts of smilies? If you use to many in your posts too frequently you'll get a warning. :fool:
> 
> It's a good thing I don't post (or visit) there much anymore because I'm so used to utilizing the smilies that I just might get kicked out for having too many in my posts! :yellowcard:
> 
> Isn't that the silliest thing ever? And they are quite strict about spelling, grammar and punctuation. :dohh:

Some forums are funny like that. I run a gymnastics forum and I will admit to having some rules, mainly so that people don't tYPe LyK dIs bc us old folk cant understand it. I'm not opposed to u rather than you or bc instead of because etc, but I can not STAND 'because of' 'should of' 'might of' etc and 'your nice' 'your going to get your BFP' etc lol. I'm sorry. I can't help it.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and brought when it should be bought. Oh jeez Luna you've opened a can of worms. 

https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd140/tengowood/cards/e-cards/flr_101-1.jpg

Working with the public like I do, you notice vocabulary habits and patterns amongst groups of people. It's all interesting ...


----------



## LunaLady

Hehe, I totally understand, Sarachka :D
And I love someecards; they are hilarious!!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Here's a hilarious one:

https://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/1299205298160_9526334.png

Rather fitting; DH and I met online ;)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, that's too bad, Molly! Is she still sick or is it another round? Poor thing :(
> 
> I didn't know you were moving?! Where to?
> 
> I just looked back (and back, and back, and back) to find when joined you all... it was page 1109 on January 13th :cloud9: Doesn't seem like that long - but it's already been 7 weeks that I've been in Turtletonia! Amazing :)
> 
> There is this old guy (probably in his late 50's early 60's) that insists on revving the engine of his 'fancy mustang' as he slowly enters it into his garage. WOW it's so annoying. Talk about midlife crisis old guy needing to feel cool. I just think he's super irritating! :growlmad:

I am guessing it is just a flare up since she hasn't actually gotten over her first sickness yet. :shrug: She is on the couch and I came over and put my hand on her face for a minute and she said (in the saddest voice she could muster), "Poor me." :haha: 

As for moving... we need another bedroom for the baby sooo.... there's nothing for it. We are staying in the Portland-metro area. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Oooh, such a poor sickling. :awww:

Well, that's understandable that you need a bigger place! Lots of kiddos! :cloud9:
You've got a place picked out then? Or are you looking? I'm sorry if you've already covered all this... I'm still a bit new and all :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Yay for your appleseed Luna! Sorry your LO isn't well Molly! Hope she is better asap! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Did you know:
> This other forum I'm on (for folks with long hair :haha: ) frowns apon using copious amounts of smilies? If you use to many in your posts too frequently you'll get a warning. :fool:
> 
> It's a good thing I don't post (or visit) there much anymore because I'm so used to utilizing the smilies that I just might get kicked out for having too many in my posts! :yellowcard:
> 
> Isn't that the silliest thing ever? And they are quite strict about spelling, grammar and punctuation. :dohh:
> 
> Some forums are funny like that. I run a gymnastics forum and I will admit to having some rules, mainly so that people don't tYPe LyK dIs bc us old folk cant understand it. I'm not opposed to u rather than you or bc instead of because etc, but I can not STAND 'because of' 'should of' 'might of' etc and 'your nice' 'your going to get your BFP' etc lol. I'm sorry. I can't help it.Click to expand...

Omg dis here munkie sooooooo wouldn't last long in dem gim-nastics or long hair forums :shock: Got short hair and stiff bones for a start :haha: 
Yay for smileys :yipee: I love smileys :awww: Smileys are my friends :friends:

*Luna* I had an old lady neighbour once who drove me mad with letting the engine run to warm up her car for about an hour before she used it (spewing fumes into the street) and who revved alot with every departure and arrival.:dohh: It was sooooo noisy and smelly!


----------



## emandi

Morning Bethany :flower:


----------



## emandi

Did you get them balloons yesterday?
One more week to go :happydance:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

No baby swimmers this morning- I'm about to don my sexy wellies and go and sweep and scrub the patio:happydance: I love manual labour jobs like that, especially when they involve a broom and a hose-pipe. It brings back my horsey days which I have a nostalgia for. And the sun is shining. :cloud9:

Happy Saturday!

*Molly* I hope mini Molly gets well soon:flower:

*Jaynie* yep I see it's hard for your sis, but I can't help thinking that _however_ these things happen it's _never_ easy. I was an established 'presence' but it was just as hard for DH's ex (and Dh, and me for that matter!) when it came to 'sharing' the kids. There is never a perfect set up- and from the point of view of step mum it's hard too. I'm seven years down the line so things are fine now, and DH's boys are now 10 and 14 so decide for themselves what they want to do and when. And my relations with dh's ex are fine now too (even if she does have a tendency to make sure we have the boys during my O time:haha:) whereas 7 years ago she wanted to smash my face in and told me never to lay a finger on her kids. Time really does help, your sis just needs lots of love and support from her family at the mo. Has she got a boyfriend to help her through? 

Right, off with my wellies to graft now XXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Did you get them balloons yesterday?
> One more week to go :happydance:.

Ooo hello Emandi! I didn't see you there! How are you this fine morning?

My oh my you're right, just look at my ticker! :happydance: Alas there were no suitable balloons but my mum said she'd get some in the UK and bring them over with her- she knows a place that sells wedding balloons:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG!

I almost forgot!:dohh:

I had a Fabuloooous Turtle dream!! I went to Kit's wedding and met Jaynie, and Newbie was on her way!!! But we didn't see Kit or Newbie finally:cry: There were lots of wedding preliminaries and by the time the bride and newbie should have appeared my dream had mutated into some other story line :shrug:

But it was lovely to meet you Jaynie :hugs: We got on really well and whispered at the start of the ceremony like at the TA's:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning lovelies ...........hope eevryone is well just catching up as was'nt on yesterday evening , hello Bethany lovely day you had yesterday.What is everyone upto this weekend? Clare you pee'd yet? TRin lovely hope you will be feeling a bit better soon and hope today goes as well as expected


----------



## babyhopes2010

i pregnant!

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> i pregnant!

That's fantastic news!!!
I can't remember if you said, but did you hcg levels go down to zero after the mc?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh they went to 18 then 10,iv had bfn ever since until now 11dpo x


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh they went to 18 then 10,iv had bfn ever since until now 11dpo x

That's so exciting :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv never been so scared! i dont feel happy :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> iv never been so scared! i dont feel happy :cry:

I understand completely. I didn't get excited at all this time. And I know it didn't end well for me but that doesn't mean it won't for you...look at Kit. I'd say get an early scan which will hopefully put your mind at ease


----------



## babyhopes2010

they will scan earlier cos haventg had af since MC-SHALL I TAKE DIGI?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all of you lovely Turtletonians.....I've missed you all so much I'm actually taken aback by it! :shock: I'm so sorry I've hardly been about but I really have been doing my best to keep abreast of what's happening and I do feel a MONSTER catch up post coming on :happydance: First though, as my mum has just set off for home :cry:, I have work to catch up on before I can do anything nice for myself :nope: like spend some time with all of you. 

Hope to see you all tonight but in the meantime...

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: for those who are feeling happy :)

:hugs::kiss::flower: for those who are feeling sad right now :hug:

Lots of love to you all :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Diana just packed all my baby stuff into boxes for me to go into storage in DH's workshop. Can't keep looking at it all the time :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Trin :( :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> they will scan earlier cos haventg had af since MC-SHALL I TAKE DIGI?

https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0045.gif https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0045.gif https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0045.gifClare is pregnant!!! https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0045.gif https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0045.gif https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0045.gif

It's understandable you're scared. BUT you've had a line on a 'legitimate' test and if I were you I'd hold off a few days for a digi. Not because I don't think you're pregnant, *because you are pregnant* but because digi's are quite low sensitivity right? And you might get a false BFN and then get all worked up.

https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0025.gif https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0025.gif https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0025.gif https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0025.gif https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/happy/happy0025.gif


----------



## poas

Clare I have been telling you since um...you ovulated lol!!
I am only now really believing and feeling happy-the first 8weeks I wouldnt let myself believe...I'm still scared for my scan next week!
Trin-I know how hard it is to pack these things away,I really feel for you and hope you are doing as well as is possible xxx


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Hello all of you lovely Turtletonians.....I've missed you all so much I'm actually taken aback by it! :shock: I'm so sorry I've hardly been about but I really have been doing my best to keep abreast of what's happening and I do feel a MONSTER catch up post coming on :happydance: First though, as my mum has just set off for home :cry:, I have work to catch up on before I can do anything nice for myself :nope: like spend some time with all of you.
> 
> Hope to see you all tonight but in the meantime...
> 
> :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: for those who are feeling happy :)
> 
> :hugs::kiss::flower: for those who are feeling sad right now :hug:
> 
> Lots of love to you all :flower:

Never leave me again!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> iv never been so scared! i dont feel happy :cry:


I get you too Clare!:hugs: If I get another BFP in my life I certainly won't be rejoicing like I was last time!! Just take one day at a time. Fx'd before you know it you'll be 12 weeks:dust: And don't worry about not feeling happy, there'll be plenty of time to feel happy in a little while if all works out and as Trin said get an early scan if you can, or if you're feeling really brave get an early blood test but to be honest I won't be torturing myself with all that if I get a next time, I'll be doing a Littlespy and waiting weeks and weeks to let Mother Nature do her thing without stressing me out big time!!!:thumbup:

But BIG CONGRATULATIONS anyway:hugs:

Digis are 20/25iu for the 1-2 week reading so actually pretty sensitive plus they have 2 sensitivity bands, one high and one low (I learnt every thing about them!:haha:) so the line you have on that test would deffo get you a 1-2 week reading:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Diana just packed all my baby stuff into boxes for me to go into storage in DH's workshop. Can't keep looking at it all the time :cry:

:hugs: Good idea. I went through a little phase of not wanting to go in the spare room, baby to be's room :cry: How are you feeling today, did you sleep ok?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello all of you lovely Turtletonians.....I've missed you all so much I'm actually taken aback by it! :shock: I'm so sorry I've hardly been about but I really have been doing my best to keep abreast of what's happening and I do feel a MONSTER catch up post coming on :happydance: First though, as my mum has just set off for home :cry:, I have work to catch up on before I can do anything nice for myself :nope: like spend some time with all of you.
> 
> Hope to see you all tonight but in the meantime...
> 
> :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: for those who are feeling happy :)
> 
> :hugs::kiss::flower: for those who are feeling sad right now :hug:
> 
> Lots of love to you all :flower:

Kit! You're home! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You could lick my patio it's so clean now :lolly: Swept out the front drive too.
I'm off to rollerblade with LO since Dh and the boys have gone off to a ping pong competiton. I still have a cold but the weather is just tooo good to resist not being out in it:cloud9:

Laters alligatortles :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:



> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Diana just packed all my baby stuff into boxes for me to go into storage in DH's workshop. Can't keep looking at it all the time :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Good idea. I went through a little phase of not wanting to go in the spare room, baby to be's room :cry: How are you feeling today, did you sleep ok?Click to expand...

Didn't sleep well at all. I finally went to sleep around 2 but kept waking up - bad dreams. Then we had to get going early for the funeral. Think I'm going to take something to knock me out tonight. Being overly emotional and having no sleep leads to crying at the mall when I can't decide what I want for breakfast and leaving with nothing :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Diana just packed all my baby stuff into boxes for me to go into storage in DH's workshop. Can't keep looking at it all the time :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Good idea. I went through a little phase of not wanting to go in the spare room, baby to be's room :cry: How are you feeling today, did you sleep ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't sleep well at all. I finally went to sleep around 2 but kept waking up - bad dreams. Then we had to get going early for the funeral. Think I'm going to take something to knock me out tonight. Being overly emotional and having no sleep leads to crying at the mall when I can't decide what I want for breakfast and leaving with nothing :nope:Click to expand...

I'm sorry Trin https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/love/love0059.gif We're all here for you. What are you taking to knock yourself out? I have some lorazepan that knocks me out a treat but makes me a paranoid mess the day after.


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Diana just packed all my baby stuff into boxes for me to go into storage in DH's workshop. Can't keep looking at it all the time :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Good idea. I went through a little phase of not wanting to go in the spare room, baby to be's room :cry: How are you feeling today, did you sleep ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't sleep well at all. I finally went to sleep around 2 but kept waking up - bad dreams. Then we had to get going early for the funeral. Think I'm going to take something to knock me out tonight. Being overly emotional and having no sleep leads to crying at the mall when I can't decide what I want for breakfast and leaving with nothing :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs: i hurt for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Holy shit I think my ovaries just exploded

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7530659/tumblr_lh6mioLN7c1qciah5o1_500_large.png?1298876072


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Holy shit I think my ovaries just exploded
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7530659/tumblr_lh6mioLN7c1qciah5o1_500_large.png?1298876072

mine too :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

And this is for Luna who loves hodgehegs :)

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7636417/baby-hedgehog_large.png?1299256137


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> And this is for Luna who loves hodgehegs :)
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7636417/baby-hedgehog_large.png?1299256137

awww i want it!!!!:shrug::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit I think my ovaries just exploded
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7530659/tumblr_lh6mioLN7c1qciah5o1_500_large.png?1298876072
> 
> mine too :rofl:Click to expand...

https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/love/love0031.gif Huba huba, come to Moma https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/love/love0031.gif


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> And this is for Luna who loves hodgehegs :)
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7636417/baby-hedgehog_large.png?1299256137
> 
> awww i want it!!!!:shrug::haha:Click to expand...

OK I will find a special photo just for Clare


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill have the fit pic of the DILF lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Diana just packed all my baby stuff into boxes for me to go into storage in DH's workshop. Can't keep looking at it all the time :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Good idea. I went through a little phase of not wanting to go in the spare room, baby to be's room :cry: How are you feeling today, did you sleep ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't sleep well at all. I finally went to sleep around 2 but kept waking up - bad dreams. Then we had to get going early for the funeral. Think I'm going to take something to knock me out tonight. Being overly emotional and having no sleep leads to crying at the mall when I can't decide what I want for breakfast and leaving with nothing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Trin https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/love/love0059.gif We're all here for you. What are you taking to knock yourself out? I have some lorazepan that knocks me out a treat but makes me a paranoid mess the day after.Click to expand...

Thanks. Not sure, I think I have some Pax lurking around. i got all excited yesterday because I found a Tramacet. But only one which will do nothing. May take a Pax and Tylenol PM. Should do the trick


----------



## new mummy2010

Congratulations Clare i was a mess when i foun d out did'nt want to tell anyone really except you all, and took me weeks to believe as i was to busy s***ing it fx'ed for you all is A ok and you must be calm ISH and get a scan sorted for a couple of weeks time

Trin i never went through the procedure you did my love but i do still hurt after my loss and i know how you feel to some extent thinking of you big huggys xx

ps i did post earlier but laptop plays up so never posted??


----------



## Sarachka

*For Clare, our newest Preggy Turtle*

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7636253/tumblr_lfjzj6xzHZ1qd6t8yo1_400_large.jpg?1299255782

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7660587/tumblr_lfx5ghFAT81qc891yo1_500_large.jpg?1299330614

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7652423/tumblr_lhjzdzzeDY1qcslzuo1_500_large.jpg?1299294289


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit-is it you......? your back woo hoo see you soon


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> *For Clare, our newest Preggy Turtle*
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7636253/tumblr_lfjzj6xzHZ1qd6t8yo1_400_large.jpg?1299255782
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7660587/tumblr_lfx5ghFAT81qc891yo1_500_large.jpg?1299330614
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7652423/tumblr_lhjzdzzeDY1qcslzuo1_500_large.jpg?1299294289

I want them all they SHALL be my squishies!:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Hayleechka I missed you! I feel like I haven't 'seen' you much lately on here, we have been on at different times. Here, have a photo!

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7559665/tumblr_lh9kogFV1C1qbtrz9o1_500_large.jpg?1298995888


----------



## Sarachka

Let it be written, by the powers invested in the sacred digi, Cam Gigandet is the Turtles Official DILF. How I wish he was our official sperminator

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7244386/tumblr_lgix7zFGSK1qg8wado1_400_large.jpg?1298028984

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7595003/tumblr_lhgcsopTYf1qha4wuo1_500_large.jpg?1299106520

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7114074/tumblr_lgi5iiRUBd1qedts5o1_400_large.jpg?1297604175

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7286391/tumblr_lgu1otks7Q1qatyd2o1_500_large.png?1298143147

https://data.whicdn.com/images/3645373/tumblr_l7zrz9NSkn1qasvwuo1_400_large.jpg?1283217038


----------



## Sarachka

Yall can thank me for improving your production of EWCM later https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/tongue/tongue0022.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hayleechka I missed you! I feel like I haven't 'seen' you much lately on here, we have been on at different times. Here, have a photo!
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7559665/tumblr_lh9kogFV1C1qbtrz9o1_500_large.jpg?1298995888

Hello Sarachka :hugs:i have been catching up and doing mass posts mostly this week i saw you cock soup and fu fu flour:haha:made me chuckle im very very tired this week it has killed me getting up for work :growlmad:think my :baby:is having a growth spurt and he/she is never still anymore just wriggling and kicking about in there:cloud9:which is good but wish OH could feel it too but is just me,myself and i for now !!!Counting down till my 20 wk scan tis 18 days away:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I wish we could give Holly a wedding shower!!

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7628862/DSC09316_large.JPG?1299221045

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7628872/DSC09017_large.JPG?1299221071

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7628873/DSC08996_large.JPG?1299221074

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7658242/tumblr_lhkxld3u7G1qhpf9yo1_500_large.jpg?1299322369

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7646115/tumblr_lhjszztsbx1qerbano1_500_large.jpg?1299277114


----------



## TrinityMom

That's a brilliant idea!!! I'd bring these
https://s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/TOP/2656_AW9007KTmn?hei=400&wid=400
https://www.balloonacy.net/images/jpeg/Silver3onribbonsweb.jpg
https://media.cakecentral.com/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/427413/normal_TURTLE.JPG
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_n-7pOgfe5JE/SLs0IfgMJgI/AAAAAAAAAaE/ZeFPpuhb6ks/s400/turtle+cake+in+window.JPG
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4913559662_bcb04dc8af.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg i must have that turtle topper :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> i pregnant!
> 
> https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:hugs: Good job doll! I am very happy for you :hugs: 
:dust: Lots of sticky dust to you and that little poppey seed:dust:


----------



## newbie_ttc

It's 8:30 here and there is only one reason for me being on this early on a Saturday... I'm at work :growlmad: Grouchy newbie today


----------



## newbie_ttc

Virtual wedding shower today? :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

where can i post my 12 week scans for nubbing or gender guess?


----------



## babyhopes2010

here:wohoo: lol


----------



## new mummy2010

I did but everyone said they were kinda poo shots for nubbing but im getting really nervous now and want some second opinions lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol i just like seeing scans :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Just to warn yall, incase I post tonight and it's a little odd ... I'm going to get drunk tonight.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha: i want to i had all the spirits lined up :rofl:bugger!lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Mmmmm...Bacardi and sugar-free dry lemon and Myprodol...may be joining you tonight Sarachka :drunk:


----------



## firstbaby25

I had a few :wine: last night... I quite enjoyed myself! 

Holly I know and I did say that the decision to split brought future shifty situations but she is just doing her job as a mum. I presume your dh is having his sons at the wedding cause they got suits. You've been together 7 years. He has known the girl less than a year and seen her in person for a total of 10 days. I think cause he doesn't pay and stuff for Erin ash is a bit sore that she plays fair and he doesn't... She'll be fine I'm sure...

I can't bring virtual wedding gifts because I'm on my phone! Booooo.

Congratulations Clare :yipee: :bfp: excellent news :D I know you'll worry but I hope very much this is a sticky beanie for you :hugs:

kits back :wohoo: can't wait for multi post sorry you have had a crappy time. 

:hi: everyone. Hope you are having lovely Saturdays except newbie who's at stupid work you'll just have to chat to the turtles :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Yay for your appleseed Luna! Sorry your LO isn't well Molly! Hope she is better asap! X

Yay! An appleseed! Thanks for thinking of me, April :cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Did you know:
> This other forum I'm on (for folks with long hair :haha: ) frowns apon using copious amounts of smilies? If you use to many in your posts too frequently you'll get a warning. :fool:
> 
> It's a good thing I don't post (or visit) there much anymore because I'm so used to utilizing the smilies that I just might get kicked out for having too many in my posts! :yellowcard:
> 
> Isn't that the silliest thing ever? And they are quite strict about spelling, grammar and punctuation. :dohh:
> 
> Some forums are funny like that. I run a gymnastics forum and I will admit to having some rules, mainly so that people don't tYPe LyK dIs bc us old folk cant understand it. I'm not opposed to u rather than you or bc instead of because etc, but I can not STAND 'because of' 'should of' 'might of' etc and 'your nice' 'your going to get your BFP' etc lol. I'm sorry. I can't help it.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg dis here munkie sooooooo wouldn't last long in dem gim-nastics or long hair forums :shock: Got short hair and stiff bones for a start :haha:
> Yay for smileys :yipee: I love smileys :awww: Smileys are my friends :friends:
> 
> *Luna* I had an old lady neighbour once who drove me mad with letting the engine run to warm up her car for about an hour before she used it (spewing fumes into the street) and who revved alot with every departure and arrival.:dohh: It was sooooo noisy and smelly!Click to expand...

Lol, I love dem smiley guys, too!

Lol, I can only imagine that old lady, haha. At least this guy is a few houses down across the street so I can't smell his stupid car, but I can hear it like he's doing it in my living room. :growlmad:



babyhopes2010 said:


> i pregnant!

Woohoo Clare! Finally a FRER! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance :happydance:



Sarachka said:


> And this is for Luna who loves hodgehegs :)
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7636417/baby-hedgehog_large.png?1299256137

OMG, soooo cute!!! I can't wait until my LO is old enough for a pet so I can justify getting hedgehogs again. You DO have an impeccable memory, my dear - how on earth did you know/remember I love hedgehogs?! Did I mention it once in passing? I don't even remember! LOL. You Turtles surprise me. ;)



Sarachka said:


> Holy shit I think my ovaries just exploded
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/7530659/tumblr_lh6mioLN7c1qciah5o1_500_large.png?1298876072

Oh, wow... who is this Cam guy?? Is he a UK guy or am I just so totally out of the loop and everyone should know who he is? Regardless, he's gorgeous, the baby is adorable and .... WOW. Love all the other pictures you posted, too. He most certainly can be our DILF or mascot or whatever; anything! :thumbup:



newbie_ttc said:


> It's 8:30 here and there is only one reason for me being on this early on a Saturday... I'm at work :growlmad: Grouchy newbie today

Aww, poor Newbie!! :cry: That is NO FAIR. Why are they making you work on Saturday?!


----------



## LunaLady

Clare! We're both in the November babies thread! :D


----------



## LunaLady

I have a question... I've been having some pain on my left side, like in my hip joint and bit up from that, and it goes just a titch down the front of my leg, too... like a deep, dull, ache. It's not on the other side at all and I've not really had much pain down there since this ache came about a few days ago... Naturally I'm worried!!! In my mind I'm fearing ectopic... Is that what this would feel like? Google searches say it would be accompanied by bleeding, and I have not had any of that at all, no spotting, no brown discharge, nothing. And I've been checking my cervix every day since this pain came about and it's always milky white discharge. Am I being paranoid?!
I have a doctor's appointment on the 14th, so if the pain is still there I'll bring it up with her.


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> It's 8:30 here and there is only one reason for me being on this early on a Saturday... I'm at work :growlmad: Grouchy newbie today
> 
> Aww, poor Newbie!! :cry: That is NO FAIR. Why are they making you work on Saturday?!Click to expand...

B/c life sucks! :growlmad: just kidding... :haha: they're wrapping up things before a big presentation Monday and they need a gopher basically. working saturdays isn't the worse thing in the world for me since dh has to work as well but proper notice would have been appreciated. i didn't find out i had to come in until yesterday afternoon... not right :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i think i read somewhere that shoulder pain is associated with ectopic pregnancies Luna. not sure what the correlation is tho :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> It's 8:30 here and there is only one reason for me being on this early on a Saturday... I'm at work :growlmad: Grouchy newbie today
> 
> Aww, poor Newbie!! :cry: That is NO FAIR. Why are they making you work on Saturday?!Click to expand...
> 
> B/c life sucks! :growlmad: just kidding... :haha: they're wrapping up things before a big presentation Monday and they need a gopher basically. working saturdays isn't the worse thing in the world for me since dh has to work as well but proper notice would have been appreciated. i didn't find out i had to come in until yesterday afternoon... not right :nope:Click to expand...

Well that really does suck. I hope you don't have to work too terribly long today! 



newbie_ttc said:


> i think i read somewhere that shoulder pain is associated with ectopic pregnancies Luna. not sure what the correlation is tho :shrug:

Yes, I was reading that... no shoulder pain for me. :thumbup: I'm going to put some Topricin on it and try to stop worrying about it....!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I had a few :wine: last night... I quite enjoyed myself!
> 
> Holly I know and I did say that the decision to split brought future shifty situations but she is just doing her job as a mum. I presume your dh is having his sons at the wedding cause they got suits. You've been together 7 years. He has known the girl less than a year and seen her in person for a total of 10 days. I think cause he doesn't pay and stuff for Erin ash is a bit sore that she plays fair and he doesn't... She'll be fine I'm sure...
> 
> I can't bring virtual wedding gifts because I'm on my phone! Booooo.
> 
> Congratulations Clare :yipee: :bfp: excellent news :D I know you'll worry but I hope very much this is a sticky beanie for you :hugs:
> 
> kits back :wohoo: can't wait for multi post sorry you have had a crappy time.
> 
> :hi: everyone. Hope you are having lovely Saturdays except newbie who's at stupid work you'll just have to chat to the turtles :thumbup:

That does suck for Ash if dh isn't fulfilling his side of the bargain, my sis had that when she divorced. Dh and I have been together for 7 yrs _now_, but there was a time at the start when it was all fairly difficult, but I don't think you can compare situations, it was just to point out that these things do take time, as if you didn't know already:dohh: Blah blah you know what I mean. Hugs :hugs: to your sis from me, the _mummy_ side of me says omg how awful, I'm not sending my :baby: anywhere I don't know, even if Daddy's there!! It's just the _stepmum_ side of me that has a more detached view of things!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Back in a mo, carrots to peel:thumbup:


----------



## poas

LunaLady said:


> I have a question... I've been having some pain on my left side, like in my hip joint and bit up from that, and it goes just a titch down the front of my leg, too... like a deep, dull, ache. It's not on the other side at all and I've not really had much pain down there since this ache came about a few days ago... Naturally I'm worried!!! In my mind I'm fearing ectopic... Is that what this would feel like? Google searches say it would be accompanied by bleeding, and I have not had any of that at all, no spotting, no brown discharge, nothing. And I've been checking my cervix every day since this pain came about and it's always milky white discharge. Am I being paranoid?!
> I have a doctor's appointment on the 14th, so if the pain is still there I'll bring it up with her.

I had this and asked on here too...when I went for my early scans I mentioned it as I really was scared,they said it is normal and very common esp left side and looked at me like 'there is a baby growing in you-get over it' but if you are really worried you should go to your gp xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mmmmm...Bacardi and sugar-free dry lemon and Myprodol...may be joining you tonight Sarachka :drunk:

:wine: And I'll be supporting the French wine industry


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have a question... I've been having some pain on my left side, like in my hip joint and bit up from that, and it goes just a titch down the front of my leg, too... like a deep, dull, ache. It's not on the other side at all and I've not really had much pain down there since this ache came about a few days ago... Naturally I'm worried!!! In my mind I'm fearing ectopic... Is that what this would feel like? Google searches say it would be accompanied by bleeding, and I have not had any of that at all, no spotting, no brown discharge, nothing. And I've been checking my cervix every day since this pain came about and it's always milky white discharge. Am I being paranoid?!
> I have a doctor's appointment on the 14th, so if the pain is still there I'll bring it up with her.
> 
> I had this and asked on here too...when I went for my early scans I mentioned it as I really was scared,they said it is normal and very common esp left side and looked at me like 'there is a baby growing in you-get over it' but if you are really worried you should go to your gp xxClick to expand...

Thanks, Lissy! I do feel better about it now :) 
If it gets worse, I'll make an earlier appointment.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: I'm all weepy, I just saw your beautiful wedding shower posts *Sarachka* and *Trinitymom* 

Merci Beaucoup!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have a question... I've been having some pain on my left side, like in my hip joint and bit up from that, and it goes just a titch down the front of my leg, too... like a deep, dull, ache. It's not on the other side at all and I've not really had much pain down there since this ache came about a few days ago... Naturally I'm worried!!! In my mind I'm fearing ectopic... Is that what this would feel like? Google searches say it would be accompanied by bleeding, and I have not had any of that at all, no spotting, no brown discharge, nothing. And I've been checking my cervix every day since this pain came about and it's always milky white discharge. Am I being paranoid?!
> I have a doctor's appointment on the 14th, so if the pain is still there I'll bring it up with her.
> 
> I had this and asked on here too...when I went for my early scans I mentioned it as I really was scared,they said it is normal and very common esp left side and looked at me like 'there is a baby growing in you-get over it' but if you are really worried you should go to your gp xxClick to expand...

LOL! I suppose put like that then yeah, get over it:haha: I'm just working my way back arabic style through the thread, so yet to get to the original Luna worrypants post....


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Virtual wedding shower today? :happydance:

:rushes off to prepare for wedding shower guests:
:wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

what time :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg i must have that turtle topper :)

I must have ALL OF IT! All those fancy-pants-cakes and pearly balloons!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> what time :)

Open House. You can drop in anytime you like :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your avatar Babyhopes. :thumbup: 











:yipee: (in secret:shhh:)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what time :)
> 
> Open House. You can drop in anytime you like :flower:Click to expand...

Holly, I'm heading over. All I can hear from the lounge is insane giggling. DH has just informed me that the boys are watching Big Mama's House :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Diana just packed all my baby stuff into boxes for me to go into storage in DH's workshop. Can't keep looking at it all the time :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Good idea. I went through a little phase of not wanting to go in the spare room, baby to be's room :cry: How are you feeling today, did you sleep ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't sleep well at all. I finally went to sleep around 2 but kept waking up - bad dreams. Then we had to get going early for the funeral. Think I'm going to take something to knock me out tonight. Being overly emotional and having no sleep leads to crying at the mall when I can't decide what I want for breakfast and leaving with nothing :nope:Click to expand...

Oh Trin.:hugs: I can't help with 'knocking out' things other than a hearty dose of French grape juice :shrug: I'm reading backwards through the thread tonight, à la Arabic, which is why I've only just arrived here, though I've been thinking of you LOADS! I went for a rollerblade in the sun this afternoon (cold sun, not like yours!) and borrowed dh's Ipod and found that the stirring songs made me think of my turtle friends, especially those in sadness like you and Addie and, like Kit, I had a moment of 'being taken aback' by how much you occupy my thoughts! But hey:shrug: you did, and hugs to you:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Diana just packed all my baby stuff into boxes for me to go into storage in DH's workshop. Can't keep looking at it all the time :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Good idea. I went through a little phase of not wanting to go in the spare room, baby to be's room :cry: How are you feeling today, did you sleep ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't sleep well at all. I finally went to sleep around 2 but kept waking up - bad dreams. Then we had to get going early for the funeral. Think I'm going to take something to knock me out tonight. Being overly emotional and having no sleep leads to crying at the mall when I can't decide what I want for breakfast and leaving with nothing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Trin.:hugs: I can't help with 'knocking out' things other than a hearty dose of French grape juice :shrug: I'm reading backwards through the thread tonight, à la Arabic, which is why I've only just arrived here, though I've been thinking of you LOADS! I went for a rollerblade in the sun this afternoon (cold sun, not like yours!) and borrowed dh's Ipod and found that the stirring songs made me think of my turtle friends, especially those in sadness like you and Addie and, like Kit, I had a moment of 'being taken aback' by how much you occupy my thoughts! But hey:shrug: you did, and hugs to you:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I know! It's weird how much I think of all of you


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what time :)
> 
> Open House. You can drop in anytime you like :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly, I'm heading over. All I can hear from the lounge is insane giggling. DH has just informed me that the boys are watching Big Mama's House :shock:Click to expand...

ha ha! I was just thinking of coming over to yours for a Bacardi on a balmy evening:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Where is OH? this bottle of bourbon wants to be drank


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel like pics, and since I have no wee sticks to post I'll show you the rainproof I got Holly yesterday. I photographed it next to a scarf of mine I wear all the time, so you will see why it appealed. Plus Holly's last raincoat is rather small now!!!(like, aged 3-6 months!!!!) I know, I know, totally naff, doing the 'matching baby and mum' thing but hey I don't care. Me like red spots, 'tis all.:shrug:So long as they're not on my face for my wedding day:haha:
And a pic I took for you this morning of my sexy wellies that I wear in bed whenever I'm ovulating and ttc, and a pic of the garden in the chilly sun, and a pic of HollyMonkey taking Monkey for a walk. Oh pics galore!:dance:
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1









014.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 1









010.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

Oooooo, yay for Holly pics!!!!! :dance:
I LOVE the little raincoat that matches your scarf! How cute will you two be walking along together!!
Love your garden :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin and Bethany I do think about you all the time... Like just in passing too if I drink my herbal tea, if I feel sorry for myself sarachka's words pop in to mind etc. When Erin flares up with me I learned from molly that I can probably reason with her. You just kinda do :shrug: 

Luna :yipee: appleseeds :yipee: 

In all my nattering today I forgot to mention that I had my first memorable turtle dream last night. The honour goes to kit and her oh who in my dream had somehow met my auntie and uncle (the ones in the house I stayed at) except she wasn't pregnant at all and probably didn't have a bebe because they had met my aunt and uncle on a cruise and then were at their house. Kit knew me but we couldn't say because they don't know I am ttc. Kit winked at me and I had to get off quick embarrassed and blushing. Weird dreams. There you go.

I'm making a bebe Cardigan... It looks very small but I've done it right. I bought some wool from eBay 2 skeins of rowan tweed wool for £6 I do genuinely like the expensive wool :cloud9:

sarachka I haven't seen your oh I'd drink the bourbon without him for sure...


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna :yipee: appleseeds :yipee:

:shock: Appleseed. 1 appleseed. Not appleseed_s_! Just 1 appleseed, please!!! :thumbup:
:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Very tumbleweedy here today.... Hmmm.


----------



## Sarachka

Hrewo ladies

Just a quick
Hi before we to
Be
Tgod
I hate periods and no
Sex


----------



## TrinityMom

Night turtles
Sorry to leave you with the tumbleweed Luna (and ONE appleseed :haha:)
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty night, Trin!

Looks like you're having a fab night, Sarachka :thumbup:

Me and my ONE appleseed (thank you) will get back to doing laundry and (finally) putting the decor up in my India room!! ;)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm Had a nice night sarachka :haha: :D Well where is everyone :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

WELL HELLOOOOOOO MY LOVELIES!!!!!!! :flower:

Now where do I start???? Ah yes, I know.......


Lovely Jaynie...So sorry last weekend was poopy but I do hope your introspection was ultimately positive and productive. Hope this weekend was better too :thumbup: Thanks for the condolences for my Uncle too :hugs: How are things with you and Adam now? You still "keeping your options open"? Your break away sounds amazing, bet you can't wait! :cloud9: You definitely have a tricky situation with Erin's dad..no easy solution I fear :nope: Sorry you're all caught up in it. Oh, and what a strange turtle dream..not that any of them are anything other than strange! :winkwink:

Trin my love....Hope you're hanging in there after you're most hideous experience. It truly made my blood run cold thinking of you going through that :nope: :hugs: I'm still so sorry it had to be like this. Diana was right to pack your baby stuff away. It's just a little too much like salt in the wounds..until you're ready lovely. Hope you get some physical and emotional respite from all of this very soon :hugs: Oh, and for good measure, I'm going to poke that so called friend of yours who spoke all the way through your presentation right in the eye! :trouble: I may need a longer finger :-k Also,hope the funeral today went as well as could be and was the fitting tribute I'm sure your friend's mum deserved. Loved your Lily pics and DS's beauteous creations - thanks for posting :hugs:

:wave: emandi....How was your birthday m'love? Did you get your blood results back? Are you feeling any better in yourself now? Hope so. Also, what kind of job are you looking for?

Gorgeous Ginge....Well, that was a surprise for your cousin eh? Are you close with her? I hope it didn't make you sad to hear the news of her being pregnant...although I'm sure it might have. :wohoo: for the new freezer..good job! Sorry about the PCOS but I know several people with PCOS who have children..one of them now has 3 after being told she'd likely never conceive! Don't give up and remember you have time on your side! :hugs::thumbup:

Marvellous Molly....Re Logan- Looks like my non scientific, absolutely no rationale behind it guess may be incorrect :happydance: Who'd-a-thunk-it?? All signs pointing to a :blue: How is the household illness coming along? All better or at least on the mend I hope? What about the house move? Have you chosen a property yet or still up in the air? Any firm plans for going back to school yet? :yipee: for li'l bubba moving around now..it's so reassuring isn't it :cloud9: Oh, and by the way, I hear that Toy Story 3 makes big, tough, grown men cry like babies :winkwink:

Little Luna.....Any symptoms popping up yet? I'd say your sore hips/legs are exactly that. I get that during the night and it's not pleasant. It's stretching. Bet you're looking forward to your appointment on the 14th! :happydance: That is interesting about the link between the side of implantation and baby's gender. I was right side I'm sure if it follows the side you ovulated on? How was "No strings attached"? Oh yes, happy 7th week in Turtletonia...it really is the friendliest little village eh?:winkwink: 

:hi: LittleSpy.... How you doing lovely? I LOVED your pot pics and your 20 week scans :cloud9: You look amazing and no doubt you are with bebe :happydance: The name Maisie is very cute indeed :flower:

April my pretty little turtle....BEEYOOTIFOOL pot pics :cloud9: What a lovely and perfectly potted tum you have now. Also, I think it's FAB that your dad was in Black Lace...I must tell you that this was the first single I EVER bought and now I am so proud that I know you :smug: I love that he was a coconut :shrug: How is LO's cough now? Everything sorted out now regarding OH dilemmas? Hope so lovely :hugs:

Sassy Sarachka....Any cocks or fufus on the menu tonight to wash down with your bourbon?? Hope you're ok after last cycle's disappointment :hugs: BIG respec' for your saving prowess...I should take a leaf out of your book for sure! EEEK at the tampon terror :shock: My friend did exactly the same thing years ago and my other friend actually had TSS but symptoms disappeared completely the second she removed the tampon so you should be fine lovely. Ooooo, loving your monkeymail :cloud9:

Happy Hayley... How are you my special little multiquoter queen? Footie for you this weekend? Hope the weatehr isn't too horrible if you do have footie. Only 18 days and counting till your scan :happydance: :wohoo: Sorry you're so tired, I definitely feel your pain :hugs:

Nicest Newbie....Saturday working?? POOP! :growlmad: Although I spent hours of today working too..but that's not unusual for me either :nope: Sorry work's not easing up any. I am glad though that you seem to be getting to your place of peace regarding TTC. I know it will happen for you too but mother nature has her own timetable :hugs:

Happy Holly......:sick: to eating the hairy skin on a kiwi...no, no, no, it's just wrong :nope: Cleverest LO walking all on her own like a big girl (14 months no less) who is cleverer than a very clever person :smug: Love her new pic too - she's very pensive looking :thumbup: Have you finished you monkey bag charm yet?? Hope you're feeling better too :hugs: Did you get your desired balloons? Your dream made me laugh but I must say that bigamy is so last season :winkwink: Hers and hers raincoats...THE CUTEST! :cloud9:

Cutie crunchie...You know,pretty, petite, normal sized feet midwives ain't all that and a bag of chips! I mean, does she have any Frankenattributes whatsoever? Nope! :winkwink: Hope you have a brilliant time in Bruges lovely! Jealous! :hugs:

Lissy the lovely....Yay for your little lime :cloud9: How's the head/anaemia/low BP doing now? I dom hope you're taking good care of yourself and little bubba :hugs:

Ladyzara....:hi: and welcome to you. Hope you've joined us turtles, you're very welcome :flower: Good luck with the CBFM. I personally had great success with mine! :thumbup:

Clare my sweet.... :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You're preggo for sure! No doubt about that FRER! My advice as you are now in exactly the same position I was back in October last year...try to be optimistic but realistic. I am living proof that there is no reason that this pregnancy won't be successful but for self preservation purposes, keep a cool head. After my mc, I was told that it is common for a first pregnancy to go wrong as your uterus is "immature" and it's almost like it takes a pratice run. Also, there are some who subscribe to the theory that implantation is easier in subsequent pregnancies after mc and have a greater chance of success because your insides have had a "clearout" like none other. This is where the theory of hightened fertility after mc comes from (in part) but you can take from this what you will. Just keep calm, don't stress too much because it won't change anything (easy to say but I've so been where you are lovely and I wish I could go back and be easier on myself) Anyway, that's all I wanted to say...best of luck with this stickiest of sticky beanies :hugs::thumbup:

Hello to all other absent turtles...addie :hugs: Moomin :hugs:...can't think who I've missed :blush: Hope everyone is well. Addie, I'm especially thinking about you my love :hug:

So now, it's good night from me :haha: I'm all talked out now...hope to catch you all tomorrow. How I missed you all so much. :hugs: Sweet turtle dreams for all I hope :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

:cloud9: Kit, your lovely post has certainly put me on Cloud 9 :cloud9:
What dedication and love!! :D


----------



## LunaLady

And, no - no symptoms other than the sore hip, sore boobies, super sleepy, and sometimes dizzy. No morning sickness yet.

I did do a deep cleaning of both my toilets in anticipation, though :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> lol i just like seeing scans :haha:



Clare-i'm not happy the gender thread has said boy due to the shape of it's head:wacko: i did post them on here way back will try work out pg for you. How you feeling today


Kit-no football today:nope:sadly we no longer have a full team so can't finish season and tis causing many an issue :growlmad:never mind all will be solved after some fraught(spelling?)phonecalls today, i hope your mum was well and that the week was'nt to pooey for you.can your OH feel bebe kicking yet? mine cant only me:wacko:


Bethany-lovely pictures your like the thread's david bailey:haha:any forest runs/walks for you all today? Is your wedding on saturday nearly here now:happydance:

well today have ironing,general housework and work for work to do have a week of parent evenings/chats with my childrens parents:wacko:,anyone have exciting plans for sunday?


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning :hi:


*LOOOOOOOKKKK 12DPO *

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5086/dscn1688wa.jpg
*I COULDNT RESIST,FRER IS ABOUT SAME TODAY BUT IC LOT DARKER AND BFP ON DIGI! ARE MY HCG LEVELS OK?*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Kit, I really loved your post for us all :hugs: Santa with a sack of toys! :happydance: I'm much better thanks, a bit bunged up still. And wondering if I might be ovulating since I have those back pains I get round O. I should know tomorrow if my opks arrive, decided to get IC's rather than cbfm munchy sticks since with the wedding and all it's a rather expensive time. We dtd last night out of love and passion (and possibly a drop too much red wine) but not ttc, so it was reassuring to read what you wrote to Clare, although to be honest the chance would be a fine thing for me, I'm rather unskilled at falling pregnant:growlmad:

MORNING TURTLES! :flower:
Animal cage cleaning this morning, then we have an invitation to lunch with friends. Just wondering if I know this couple well enough to take my knitting over and get a few rows done this afternoon :-k
I'm going on the bike with Holly to their house, it's in a lovely village the other side of the forest, a gorgeous ride to get there. Dh and the boys will join me in the car since they're lazy:haha:

Do you have lovely Sundays planned?
Do you have a headache Sarachka?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol i just like seeing scans :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Clare-i'm not happy the gender thread has said boy due to the shape of it's head:wacko: i did post them on here way back will try work out pg for you. How you feeling today
> 
> 
> Kit-no football today:nope:sadly we no longer have a full team so can't finish season and tis causing many an issue :growlmad:never mind all will be solved after some fraught(spelling?)phonecalls today, i hope your mum was well and that the week was'nt to pooey for you.can your OH feel bebe kicking yet? mine cant only me:wacko:
> 
> 
> Bethany-lovely pictures your like the thread's david bailey:haha:any forest runs/walks for you all today? Is your wedding on saturday nearly here now:happydance:
> 
> well today have ironing,general housework and work for work to do have a week of parent evenings/chats with my childrens parents:wacko:,anyone have exciting plans for sunday?Click to expand...

Hello newmummy!
Yes I like pictures of things!:thumbup: 

I don't know about this head shape theory?:shrug: What's the difference between boy head and girl head? A colleague of mine saw my scan pics when I went into work after my 12wk scan will Holly and said "It's definitely a girl, I can see by her face" :haha: I suppose she had a 50/50 chance of being right!!
Good luck with parent's evening prep:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> morning :hi:
> 
> 
> *LOOOOOOOKKKK 12DPO *
> 
> https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5086/dscn1688wa.jpg
> *I COULDNT RESIST,FRER IS ABOUT SAME TODAY BUT IC LOT DARKER AND BFP ON DIGI! ARE MY HCG LEVELS OK?*

The sacred digi hath spoken!![-o&lt;

I'm sure your levels are fine:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol i just like seeing scans :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Clare-i'm not happy the gender thread has said boy due to the shape of it's head:wacko: i did post them on here way back will try work out pg for you. How you feeling today
> 
> 
> Kit-no football today:nope:sadly we no longer have a full team so can't finish season and tis causing many an issue :growlmad:never mind all will be solved after some fraught(spelling?)phonecalls today, i hope your mum was well and that the week was'nt to pooey for you.can your OH feel bebe kicking yet? mine cant only me:wacko:
> 
> 
> Bethany-lovely pictures your like the thread's david bailey:haha:any forest runs/walks for you all today? Is your wedding on saturday nearly here now:happydance:
> 
> well today have ironing,general housework and work for work to do have a week of parent evenings/chats with my childrens parents:wacko:,anyone have exciting plans for sunday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello newmummy!
> Yes I like pictures of things!:thumbup:
> 
> I don't know about this head shape theory?:shrug: What's the difference between boy head and girl head? A colleague of mine saw my scan pics when I went into work after my 12wk scan will Holly and said "It's definitely a girl, I can see by her face" :haha: I suppose she had a 50/50 chance of being right!!
> Good luck with parent's evening prep:thumbup:Click to expand...

um not sure :wacko:guess i will see in 17 days if bebe plays the open legs game!!!Hate parents evenings:wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

yay for the digi they are the bestest!! Im sure everything is good do not worry(hard i know)


----------



## x-ginge-x

ooooh they are changing www.fertilityfriend.com looks very different at my end, nothing much to report seeing as i know i dont ovulate their is not very much chance of being pregnant!


----------



## babyhopes2010

when will it say 2-3 weeks :hissy::haha: i am poas addict lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

THANK YOU for that MAMMOTH post Kit! Really speshul :winkwink:

DH, the boys and I are heading off to the Keg at the stadium for nachos and cocktails while the boys ride their scooters around the smooth paving :cloud9: I'm feeling guilty about leaving them next week and about how emotionally distant I've been over the past week so I want them to have a nice day out. Then do all the shopping for them so that I know they will eat this week :haha: Going to leave a detailed meal plan on the fridge for DIana to prepare so DH has no excuse to give them toasted sandwiches for dinner

Sophie is doing really well. She is so chirpy when she sees us and opens her beak wide for food. Diana is such a treasure - she'll be doing the day feeds while I'm away

I wish the morning sickness would go away! I suppose it'll take time for my levels to drop because they were around 10 000. Still, a crappy reminder. And the bleeding has picked up quite a bit. SOme women only bleed for a few days post d&c so I was hoping it would all be finished by Tuesday but it seems probably not. I slept til 10:30 today :cloud9: Hooray for earplugs and drugs :haha:

Hope you all have a fab Sunday :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG i think i turnt into super bitch just call dh every name under the sun just cos he wouldnt come out side immediately oppppssss :blush: i never did that wen preg b4.?????HMmmmmm :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> THANK YOU for that MAMMOTH post Kit! Really speshul :winkwink:
> 
> DH, the boys and I are heading off to the Keg at the stadium for nachos and cocktails while the boys ride their scooters around the smooth paving :cloud9: I'm feeling guilty about leaving them next week and about how emotionally distant I've been over the past week so I want them to have a nice day out. Then do all the shopping for them so that I know they will eat this week :haha: Going to leave a detailed meal plan on the fridge for DIana to prepare so DH has no excuse to give them toasted sandwiches for dinner
> 
> Sophie is doing really well. She is so chirpy when she sees us and opens her beak wide for food. Diana is such a treasure - she'll be doing the day feeds while I'm away
> 
> I wish the morning sickness would go away! I suppose it'll take time for my levels to drop because they were around 10 000. Still, a crappy reminder. And the bleeding has picked up quite a bit. SOme women only bleed for a few days post d&c so I was hoping it would all be finished by Tuesday but it seems probably not. I slept til 10:30 today :cloud9: Hooray for earplugs and drugs :haha:
> 
> Hope you all have a fab Sunday :kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poas

Clare, don't get mad at me..............but...........now you have done the digi and got your bfp I think you should try not to pee on ANY more sticks, no matter how nicely they ask!!!
You will just get yourself overly worked up which will do you no good,just book your dr appointment and try wait as patiently as you can for early scan.
Sorry to be bossy, but I just don't want to see you stressing when you don't need to :) :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> when will it say 2-3 weeks :hissy::haha: i am poas addict lol

The 2-3 week reading is when an hcg of 200 can be detected, (3+ is from 2000) so assuming you have at least 25 today to have the 1-2 weeks reading then theoretically in 6 days or so, say a week, you have your 2-3. I might heed Lissy's advice though and not worry yourself about peeing on too many sticks. I did, and although the digi alerted me to my low hcg problem it wouldn't have helped Trin so I say save your pennies for baby stuff:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Clare, don't get mad at me..............but...........now you have done the digi and got your bfp I think you should try not to pee on ANY more sticks, no matter how nicely they ask!!!
> You will just get yourself overly worked up which will do you no good,just book your dr appointment and try wait as patiently as you can for early scan.
> Sorry to be bossy, but I just don't want to see you stressing when you don't need to :) :hug:

You've hit the nail on the head there, it's how nicely they ask to be wee'd on! Mine positively beg!:haha: So hard to resist:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sounds like a great day Trin:flower: Have a lovely time:hugs:
Must dash myself:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ol i honestly cant help myself!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :hi:

Today, I shall be trying to relax a little bit more than the last week or so although I need to go to Costco and do a pile of ironing and a little bit of decorating too :wacko: Hmm, doesn't sound that relaxing really does it? :haha:

Trin, your day sounds good...I could murder a cocktail! Hope you do indeed have a lovely day, goodness knows you deserve it :hugs:

Holly, hope your ventures out are pleasant too m'love :thumbup:

Clare...as Lissy said, try not to pee on too many sticks now if you can as it's so pricey (but hey, you know this already) although I am a total hypocrite who pee'd on many a stick in the first few weeks :blush:

Everyone.....hope your Sunday's are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley....that is a shame about the football, hope you do get it back on track with a few communications. As for my week, yes, I've had better but it's over now and my mum wasn't too bad although she managed to have a fall yesterday just before she left :nope: so rightly or wrongly, I gave her a piece of my mind as it happened because she was doing things she shouldn't and she knew it! It's funny how I've turned into my mother's mother! :wacko: Thanks for asking m'love :hugs:

I'm the same with the kicking..there have been a couple that you could just about feel on the outside but OH is nowhere near so it's just me that gets the pleasure. Soon I hope OH will be able to feel.


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> when will it say 2-3 weeks :hissy::haha: i am poas addict lol


:haha:i would wait till at least friday:haha:and yes save your money i did'nt waste near as much the amount i did with my first pregnancy which was mc,this time round as i to held onto false hope with digis :cry:they are cool but cruel sometimes though:growlmad:

congratulations again though lovely yiu totally deserve it:hugs:




TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> THANK YOU for that MAMMOTH post Kit! Really speshul :winkwink:
> 
> DH, the boys and I are heading off to the Keg at the stadium for nachos and cocktails while the boys ride their scooters around the smooth paving :cloud9: I'm feeling guilty about leaving them next week and about how emotionally distant I've been over the past week so I want them to have a nice day out. Then do all the shopping for them so that I know they will eat this week :haha: Going to leave a detailed meal plan on the fridge for DIana to prepare so DH has no excuse to give them toasted sandwiches for dinner
> 
> Sophie is doing really well. She is so chirpy when she sees us and opens her beak wide for food. Diana is such a treasure - she'll be doing the day feeds while I'm away
> 
> I wish the morning sickness would go away! I suppose it'll take time for my levels to drop because they were around 10 000. Still, a crappy reminder. And the bleeding has picked up quite a bit. SOme women only bleed for a few days post d&c so I was hoping it would all be finished by Tuesday but it seems probably not. I slept til 10:30 today :cloud9: Hooray for earplugs and drugs :haha:
> 
> Hope you all have a fab Sunday :kiss:

Trin what a cool day out i too could well murder a cocktail or three to get me through this work today:blush:not my favouritist thing to be doing before a long week ahead



babyhopes2010 said:


> OMG i think i turnt into super bitch just call dh every name under the sun just cos he wouldnt come out side immediately oppppssss :blush: i never did that wen preg b4.?????HMmmmmm :(

:haha:good excuse though hey you can pratically get away with everything now:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Uhhh I have a headache


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> WELL HELLOOOOOOO MY LOVELIES!!!!!!! :flower:
> 
> Now where do I start???? Ah yes, I know.......
> 
> 
> Lovely Jaynie...So sorry last weekend was poopy but I do hope your introspection was ultimately positive and productive. Hope this weekend was better too :thumbup: Thanks for the condolences for my Uncle too :hugs: How are things with you and Adam now? You still "keeping your options open"? Your break away sounds amazing, bet you can't wait! :cloud9: You definitely have a tricky situation with Erin's dad..no easy solution I fear :nope: Sorry you're all caught up in it. Oh, and what a strange turtle dream..not that any of them are anything other than strange! :winkwink:
> 
> Trin my love....Hope you're hanging in there after you're most hideous experience. It truly made my blood run cold thinking of you going through that :nope: :hugs: I'm still so sorry it had to be like this. Diana was right to pack your baby stuff away. It's just a little too much like salt in the wounds..until you're ready lovely. Hope you get some physical and emotional respite from all of this very soon :hugs: Oh, and for good measure, I'm going to poke that so called friend of yours who spoke all the way through your presentation right in the eye! :trouble: I may need a longer finger :-k Also,hope the funeral today went as well as could be and was the fitting tribute I'm sure your friend's mum deserved. Loved your Lily pics and DS's beauteous creations - thanks for posting :hugs:
> 
> :wave: emandi....How was your birthday m'love? Did you get your blood results back? Are you feeling any better in yourself now? Hope so. Also, what kind of job are you looking for?
> 
> Gorgeous Ginge....Well, that was a surprise for your cousin eh? Are you close with her? I hope it didn't make you sad to hear the news of her being pregnant...although I'm sure it might have. :wohoo: for the new freezer..good job!  Sorry about the PCOS but I know several people with PCOS who have children..one of them now has 3 after being told she'd likely never conceive! Don't give up and remember you have time on your side! :hugs::thumbup:
> 
> Marvellous Molly....Re Logan- Looks like my non scientific, absolutely no rationale behind it guess may be incorrect :happydance: Who'd-a-thunk-it?? All signs pointing to a :blue: How is the household illness coming along? All better or at least on the mend I hope? What about the house move? Have you chosen a property yet or still up in the air? Any firm plans for going back to school yet? :yipee: for li'l bubba moving around now..it's so reassuring isn't it :cloud9: Oh, and by the way, I hear that Toy Story 3 makes big, tough, grown men cry like babies :winkwink:
> 
> Little Luna.....Any symptoms popping up yet? I'd say your sore hips/legs are exactly that. I get that during the night and it's not pleasant. It's stretching. Bet you're looking forward to your appointment on the 14th! :happydance: That is interesting about the link between the side of implantation and baby's gender. I was right side I'm sure if it follows the side you ovulated on? How was "No strings attached"? Oh yes, happy 7th week in Turtletonia...it really is the friendliest little village eh?:winkwink:
> 
> :hi: LittleSpy.... How you doing lovely? I LOVED your pot pics and your 20 week scans :cloud9: You look amazing and no doubt you are with bebe :happydance: The name Maisie is very cute indeed :flower:
> 
> April my pretty little turtle....BEEYOOTIFOOL pot pics :cloud9: What a lovely and perfectly potted tum you have now. Also, I think it's FAB that your dad was in Black Lace...I must tell you that this was the first single I EVER bought and now I am so proud that I know you :smug: I love that he was a coconut :shrug: How is LO's cough now? Everything sorted out now regarding OH dilemmas? Hope so lovely :hugs:
> 
> Sassy Sarachka....Any cocks or fufus on the menu tonight to wash down with your bourbon?? Hope you're ok after last cycle's disappointment :hugs: BIG respec' for your saving prowess...I should take a leaf out of your book for sure! EEEK at the tampon terror :shock: My friend did exactly the same thing years ago and my other friend actually had TSS but symptoms disappeared completely the second she removed the tampon so you should be fine lovely. Ooooo, loving your monkeymail :cloud9:
> 
> Happy Hayley... How are you my special little multiquoter queen? Footie for you this weekend? Hope the weatehr isn't too horrible if you do have footie. Only 18 days and counting till your scan :happydance: :wohoo: Sorry you're so tired, I definitely feel your pain :hugs:
> 
> Nicest Newbie....Saturday working?? POOP! :growlmad: Although I spent hours of today working too..but that's not unusual for me either :nope: Sorry work's not easing up any. I am glad though that you seem to be getting to your place of peace regarding TTC. I know it will happen for you too but mother nature has her own timetable :hugs:
> 
> Happy Holly......:sick: to eating the hairy skin on a kiwi...no, no, no, it's just wrong :nope: Cleverest LO walking all on her own like a big girl (14 months no less) who is cleverer than a very clever person :smug: Love her new pic too - she's very pensive looking :thumbup: Have you finished you monkey bag charm yet?? Hope you're feeling better too :hugs: Did you get your desired balloons? Your dream made me laugh but I must say that bigamy is so last season :winkwink: Hers and hers raincoats...THE CUTEST! :cloud9:
> 
> Cutie crunchie...You know,pretty, petite, normal sized feet midwives ain't all that and a bag of chips! I mean, does she have any Frankenattributes whatsoever? Nope! :winkwink: Hope you have a brilliant time in Bruges lovely! Jealous! :hugs:
> 
> Lissy the lovely....Yay for your little lime :cloud9: How's the head/anaemia/low BP doing now? I dom hope you're taking good care of yourself and little bubba :hugs:
> 
> Ladyzara....:hi: and welcome to you. Hope you've joined us turtles, you're very welcome :flower: Good luck with the CBFM. I personally had great success with mine! :thumbup:
> 
> Clare my sweet.... :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You're preggo for sure! No doubt about that FRER! My advice as you are now in exactly the same position I was back in October last year...try to be optimistic but realistic. I am living proof that there is no reason that this pregnancy won't be successful but for self preservation purposes, keep a cool head. After my mc, I was told that it is common for a first pregnancy to go wrong as your uterus is "immature" and it's almost like it takes a pratice run. Also, there are some who subscribe to the theory that implantation is easier in subsequent pregnancies after mc and have a greater chance of success because your insides have had a "clearout" like none other. This is where the theory of hightened fertility after mc comes from (in part) but you can take from this what you will. Just keep calm, don't stress too much because it won't change anything (easy to say but I've so been where you are lovely and I wish I could go back and be easier on myself) Anyway, that's all I wanted to say...best of luck with this stickiest of sticky beanies :hugs::thumbup:
> 
> Hello to all other absent turtles...addie :hugs: Moomin :hugs:...can't think who I've missed :blush: Hope everyone is well. Addie, I'm especially thinking about you my love :hug:
> 
> So now, it's good night from me :haha: I'm all talked out now...hope to catch you all tomorrow. How I missed you all so much. :hugs: Sweet turtle dreams for all I hope :sleep:

thankyou Kit :) its good to have you back! thats so cool that it was your first record, he was only the drummer for this song. yes tum is growing nicely :) are we going to see a pot pic from you lovey? lol 
hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Uhhh I have a headache

good night was it? lol :) x


----------



## Sarachka

Yes it was nice to have our silly time again. We haven't been wasted with each other for months. Since before he raised the subject of TTC.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Kit where is our promised pot picture?
Tis a little sssshhhh on here today


----------



## mummyApril

Aw glad you had a good time with OH Sara :) I know new mummy very quiet :/ x


----------



## new mummy2010

how are you April?


----------



## Sarachka

yeah everyone must be out today enjoy things!

I'm just at home, as usual. might sort out some more eBay stuff to sell and I have some auctions ending today. 

I think I'm going to go lay in a nice hot bubble bath.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya ladies... 

Kit what a lovely post :) glad it all went at least smoothly. It's always not nice though and I was thinking about ya! I'm good thanks we're getting better, but not there yet ibwant times like sarachka is describing again and I'll see what that gets us. Hopefully we'll be ok but I'm done talking so this is what's left!

I'm knitting again. Holly I take my knitting everywhere with me. Whether I know them well enough or not! :thumbup:

how's everyone's Sunday?


----------



## mummyApril

im good thankyou new mummy how are you? have had a headache since last night but i just took some calpol so i hope that works! and my r on my laptop is broken as i hoovered it up and it wont go back on :/ sooo annoying lol. 
Jaynie my sundays really relaxed OH'd doing everything for me as my head hurts so im doing nothing but watching scooby doo with the girls and eating plastic food (the plastic pizza actually looks nice and i really fancy eating it) how about you lovey you all ok? xx


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm having a nice hot bath and going to bed. I am SOOOO exhausted. Can hardly keep my eyes open. I'm back at work tomorrow too and have so much to catch up on
See you tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Turtles!
A hug in passing to you, Trin! Like ships in the night :flower:

DH and I had a lovely evening last night - I asked him if he'd come with me to the bookstore to look at baby books and he said of course he would, so we went to a used bookstore first to nab some deals - and I did get some super deals! I got four books for $23. All new condition, too. Excellent. :D No need to go to the big bookstore!
I still have the Ina May one I want to order on Amazon because they didn't have that at the used bookstore.
Then we ate out at Red Robin and it was SO packed. All the teenagers were out in mass clusters. I felt a bit overwhelmed and we were in and out in about 25 minutes! I was good and got the chicken alla caprise. My favorite! And no carbs :cloud9:
Then, I smooth talked DH into driving over to Cost Plus World Market and boy did we score on some fantastic lanterns for our India room! DH was even really into it - he really liked that store! The selection of imported wines and beers did help... ;)
Then over to the craft store as I needed some twigs/sticks for this vase I bought a few weeks ago for our India room. IT'S ALL COMING TOGETHER!! :dance:
Then we came home and watched hockey and I fell asleep about 9pm. I can't last very long anymore! 9pm was late compared to the rest of this last week... one night I went to bed at 7:30pm!

Anyway.... more work to do today to get our room finished and DH has his team hockey game this evening. Then the weekend is over :cry:

I hope you're all having a lovely Sunday evening!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Apparently I can't get enough of this place b/c I am back at work again today :growlmad: I worked 13 hrs yesterday and who knows how long I will be here today. DH is off today and Sunday is the only day we have together :sad1: I am ready to go back to bed :sleep:


:hi: hi all! :hi: Is everyone's sunday going better than mine?


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, poor Newbie!!! :cry: That really does suck! I guess they think you have no life or something! Geez! Do you get overtime pay? Like time and a half or something? I do hope so! ;)

I hope you get a break this next week. Can you take a half day or a full day to just get a little relaxing in?


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon all :wave: 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks! :friends: unfortunately no extra pay for me. i am salaried so overtime is supposedly 'built in' I'll be ok, just need a good nap! :haha:

Molly, my doll :wave: how are you today dear?

How are you ladies enjoying your Sundays so far?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor you newbie:flower:

I have a headache too mummyapril, we can be headache buddies:hugs:

You know what, it's still a smidge light here tonight at 7pm:thumbup: And on the 27th of March the clocks change, light evenings here we come:happydance: I think for you USA Turtlings it's next Sunday, the 13th :happydance:

Had a lovely time at our friends and we enjoyed the bike ride there (I cycled back alone-LO went in the car since it was too cold once the sun went down)

I did my knitting Jaynie:thumbup: I decided I could pass it off as English eccentricity:haha: Plus I did crochet squares for my orphans blanket, so they could hardly object when I explained what it was for:angelnot: Another 11 squares to go on that blanket...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Molly Dolly :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can see Crunchie. Mmmm *CHOCOLATES. *:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night *Trin*, get some good sleepybyes in:hugs: Since you won't be seeing your sons for a week does that mean you also won't be seeing us for a week either?:cry: Will Diana post here on your behalf?

*Luna!* :yipee: Yay for India room! Promise you'll post pics as soon as you've put the twigs and finishing touches in place?:flower: Can't wait to see it, bet it looks fantastic:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

*pregnant or soon to be i want to be nosey at ur baby name list!!*

*Alex Anthony Keane(my dads name and dad inlaw name)
Jack James Keane(well its just a cool name*

Nevaeh Keane(pronounced nur-vey-er (heaven spelt backwards :)
Maci Mary Keane (mary is mother in law)
Ruby Elane Keane (elane is dh nan that passed on)
Jesse Jean (jean is my nans name ,she passed away)
Ruby mai keane (just like the name)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> *pregnant or soon to be i want to be nosey at ur baby name list!!*
> 
> *Alex Anthony Keane(my dads name and dad inlaw name)
> Jack James Keane*
> 
> Nevaeh Keane(pronounced nur-vey-er (heaven spelt backwards :)
> Maci Mary Keane (mary is mother in law)
> Ruby Elane Keane (elane is dh nan that passed on)
> Jesse Jeanjean is my name that passed on)

I like Fanny for a girl and Dick for a boy:thumbup:

But of _your_ names- Both boy ones I like. 'Nevaeh' I'd worry seemed like a stage name for a porn actress, that's what came to mind to me:shrug: The other girl ones I think are are all lovely, I know lots of Ruby's and Maci's but Jesse is cool, not seen that one around so much:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> *pregnant or soon to be i want to be nosey at ur baby name list!!*
> 
> *Alex Anthony Keane(my dads name and dad inlaw name)
> Jack James Keane*
> 
> Nevaeh Keane(pronounced nur-vey-er (heaven spelt backwards :)
> Maci Mary Keane (mary is mother in law)
> Ruby Elane Keane (elane is dh nan that passed on)
> Jesse Jeanjean is my name that passed on)
> 
> I like Fanny for a girl and Dick for a boy:thumbup:
> 
> But of _your_ names- Both boy ones I like. 'Nevaeh' I'd worry seemed like a stage name for a porn actress, that's what came to mind to me:shrug: The other girl ones I think are are all lovely, I know lots of Ruby's and Maci's but Jesse is cool, not seen that one around so much:thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: right ur ruined that name [-X


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Holly, Newbie :wave: I am having such a weekend :nope: Sorry for being so absent and most likely being much the same today. I will try to explain at some point... soon hopefully. I hope all is well. 

Clare, massive congratulations on your bfp love... remember, one step at a time. :hugs:

Trin, you will be missed... a week is 5-7 days too long. :cry: 

Newbie, that's awful working weekends. Pooey.

Holly, beautiful pics as usual. 

Kit, missed you bunches, glad you are back with us. :hugs:

Everyone else, hello and hope all is well. 

P.S. Does anyone know how Moomin is doing?


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> *pregnant or soon to be i want to be nosey at ur baby name list!!*
> 
> *Alex Anthony Keane(my dads name and dad inlaw name)
> Jack James Keane(well its just a cool name*
> 
> Nevaeh Keane(pronounced nur-vey-er (heaven spelt backwards :)
> Maci Mary Keane (mary is mother in law)
> Ruby Elane Keane (elane is dh nan that passed on)
> Jesse Jean (jean is my nans name ,she passed away)
> Ruby mai keane (just like the name)

I agree with le monkey...nevaeh :/
I like the others though :)
We are sort of stuck on...for now at least...
Esme Hope for a girl, Charlie for a boy....Whatcha think???


----------



## babyhopes2010

whats hes last name? charlies nice,esme hmmm......my cousing an esme and a lil shit :haha:

Kiera i like and Clara and leila(pronounced leelaa and soirshe pronouced sursha) and sophia and josie (i need lots of baby girlies)


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Night *Trin*, get some good sleepybyes in:hugs: Since you won't be seeing your sons for a week does that mean you also won't be seeing us for a week either?:cry: Will Diana post here on your behalf?
> 
> *Luna!* :yipee: Yay for India room! Promise you'll post pics as soon as you've put the twigs and finishing touches in place?:flower: Can't wait to see it, bet it looks fantastic:thumbup:

I promise! I really, really hope we'll have everything put up today. I decided I need to shorten the curtains a titch...so I need to do that, too. And DH is still painting the bathroom shelf. That's really not going to be done today :haha:


----------



## poas

I love Esme, I picked it and will keep that name for my girl :) who will be sugar and spice and not at all a bugger :)
Surname will be Beale-Durand


----------



## babyhopes2010

why ur getting married :haha: arent u taking his name! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> whats hes last name? charlies nice,esme hmmm......my cousing an esme and a lil shit :haha:
> 
> Kiera i like and Clara and leila(pronounced leelaa and soirshe pronouced sursha) and sophia and josie (i need lots of baby girlies)

You're like me, I have loads of girl possibilities and no boy ones:haha: 

Charlie's cute, and Esme is nice only I associate it with my textiles teacher at school since she was called Esme. She was a perfectly nice textiles teacher though :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i knew a esme in care home and she was like 200yrs old


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- I have modified the title and first page for you... I just need your birth date... if you feel like sharing. Congratulations on your bfp my dear one. :hugs:


----------



## poas

I just like the olde worlde-ness of it, plus its a nice anglo/french name.
We won't be getting married for a few years Clare!!! And I'm afraid I won't have my child with a different surname (in whole) to Harri and I...As it is Harri has his sperm donors surname tagged onto his,which is bad enough,though he has asked to change it to Beale-Durand also...maybe when we marry I'll just tag His surname on too :) wow what a load of guff about nothing :)


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> Clare- I have modified the title and first page for you... I just need your birth date... if you feel like sharing. Congratulations on your bfp my dear one. :hugs:

:brat: my info isn't there!!! (yes,needy is the word of the day!!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I love Esme, I picked it and will keep that name for my girl :) who will be sugar and spice and not at all a bugger :)
> Surname will be Beale-Durand

:haha: Very French! Most of my friends are called Durand!! In 5 days time I'll be Dian-Flon :argh: My maiden name is Hazell, but since DH already has a double barrelled surname I can't add a 3rd one!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i totally get that lissy,didnt think of that! :)

my dob is my EDD is 15/11:)


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I love Esme, I picked it and will keep that name for my girl :) who will be sugar and spice and not at all a bugger :)
> Surname will be Beale-Durand
> 
> :haha: Very French! Most of my friends are called Durand!! In 5 days time I'll be Dian-Flon :argh: My maiden name is Hazell, but since DH already has a double barrelled surname I can't add a 3rd one!!Click to expand...

Tis indeed...ah,I can pretend until we have got a fund together to live in the hills and do it properly :)


----------



## poas

It's funny about your due date,Naomi (hewer-Dan...as in skype ;) brother) is due on her bday too!! two weeks before I'm due!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol i told mum :) she said im sure u got pos preg test around this time when i was preg with u lol i was like mum its due my bday :)


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> lol i told mum :) she said im sure u got pos preg test around this time when i was preg with u lol i was like mum its due my bday :)

Lol that IS funny!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Just had dinner and I'm so full up :munch: I still haven't done my ironing....do you think if I wait long enough it'll do itself? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Just had dinner and I'm so full up :munch: I still haven't done my ironing....do you think if I wait long enough it'll do itself? :shrug:

Here Kit, let me do it for you.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/repassage.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Just had dinner and I'm so full up :munch: I still haven't done my ironing....do you think if I wait long enough it'll do itself? :shrug:
> 
> Here Kit, let me do it for you.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/repassage.gifClick to expand...

Ahhh, thanks Holly...and please make a particularly good job of the pants and socks :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i love Noah for a boy but OH hates it, im still working on it though lol, the only names we have agreed on are Saphia (like sophia but saf) and caden for a boy but im still not 100% on those we just like them lol x


----------



## mummyApril

i have a really big problem with coke :( constantly craving it and trying so hard not to have any this is really bad isnt it? :(


----------



## kit_cat

Oh yeah, the names question....

I like your choices April :thumbup:

We only have Luke for a boy really....will need to give girl's names more thought :-k


----------



## poas

I hope you mean the drink!!!! LoL! Just try not to drink it too much :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i have a really big problem with coke :( constantly craving it and trying so hard not to have any this is really bad isnt it? :(

I'm assuming we are talking about the type you drink :winkwink: My midwife told me that no more than 2 cans a day is the limit. I used to drink a lot of coke, now, just occasionally.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have a really big problem with coke :( constantly craving it and trying so hard not to have any this is really bad isnt it? :(
> 
> I'm assuming we are talking about the type you drink :winkwink: My midwife told me that no more than 2 cans a day is the limit. I used to drink a lot of coke, now, just occasionally.Click to expand...

wow really i read that 6 cans! everyone on here have said 6 cans im going with your midwife though as she is a midwife lol thanks hun x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have a really big problem with coke :( constantly craving it and trying so hard not to have any this is really bad isnt it? :(
> 
> I'm assuming we are talking about the type you drink :winkwink: My midwife told me that no more than 2 cans a day is the limit. I used to drink a lot of coke, now, just occasionally.Click to expand...
> 
> wow really i read that 6 cans! everyone on here have said 6 cans im going with your midwife though as she is a midwife lol thanks hun xClick to expand...

6 cans a day?? :shock: Maybe that's a week?


----------



## poas

6 cans a day seems an awful lot :) that's some craving you've got ;)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka..how's your bourbon head? Glad you and OH had a laugh last night :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i havent been drinking 6 cans 4 at the most! which now i feel so bad about im not having anymore! God i feel bad! stupid me


----------



## kit_cat

No need to cut it out completely April...just cut down a smidge maybe.

How are the girls by the way? Coughs all gone?


----------



## mummyApril

id have to i get addicted way too easily lol, for once its my eldest with the cough bless her she had a slight cough hanging around and then it got worse one night, its on its way out though thankfully, her dad had the cheek to comment on my facebook status (when i said she had a cough poor thing etc) saying oh shes had that for a while and hes surprised id only just noticed! and that he had told her to tell me to get her some medication! i wanted to write back something a lot worse but replied with 'that is an old cough not the cough she woke up with and im not the one who doesnt notice things!' he didnt reply! trying to make out im a bad mother! i think not! sorry rant over :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

2 cans of coke a day seems like loads to me! But then I drink about one can every 5 years, not a big coke fan :shrug: I'm off to bed now, sleepy head:sleep:

Nighty Night XXXXXXXXXXX:kiss::kiss::kiss:

ps *Kit*, socks and pants all starched and ironed. I did your toilet paper while I was at it too:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

night night Holly sleep well x


----------



## kit_cat

Night Holly..thanks for doing my pants :thumbup::winkwink:

Sleep well :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> id have to i get addicted way too easily lol, for once its my eldest with the cough bless her she had a slight cough hanging around and then it got worse one night, its on its way out though thankfully, her dad had the cheek to comment on my facebook status (when i said she had a cough poor thing etc) saying oh shes had that for a while and hes surprised id only just noticed! and that he had told her to tell me to get her some medication! i wanted to write back something a lot worse but replied with 'that is an old cough not the cough she woke up with and im not the one who doesnt notice things!' he didnt reply! trying to make out im a bad mother! i think not! sorry rant over :/

:huh: Bloomin' cheek of him! Clearly he's trying to put you down in order to make himself feel superior which obviously means he isn't! Would this be the self same chap who didn't notice he was using men's shower gel on his daughter's hair??? We rest our case :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> id have to i get addicted way too easily lol, for once its my eldest with the cough bless her she had a slight cough hanging around and then it got worse one night, its on its way out though thankfully, her dad had the cheek to comment on my facebook status (when i said she had a cough poor thing etc) saying oh shes had that for a while and hes surprised id only just noticed! and that he had told her to tell me to get her some medication! i wanted to write back something a lot worse but replied with 'that is an old cough not the cough she woke up with and im not the one who doesnt notice things!' he didnt reply! trying to make out im a bad mother! i think not! sorry rant over :/
> 
> :huh: Bloomin' cheek of him! Clearly he's trying to put you down in order to make himself feel superior which obviously means he isn't! Would this be the self same chap who didn't notice he was using men's shower gel on his daughter's hair??? We rest our case :winkwink:Click to expand...

exactly and the fact that my daughter hadnt been cleaning her teeth there as 'SHE couldnt find her toothbrush' er sorry whos the parent i could of really laid into him but decided to be the bigger person lol x


----------



## Sarachka

We've decided on boys names and _I've _decided on girls names lol
Noah or Artur
Lila Grace

OH doesn't love Lila, bc its hard to pronounce in Russian - there's no 'eye' sounding letter so she'd be called Layla or Leela. I'm still gunning for it though.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> id have to i get addicted way too easily lol, for once its my eldest with the cough bless her she had a slight cough hanging around and then it got worse one night, its on its way out though thankfully, her dad had the cheek to comment on my facebook status (when i said she had a cough poor thing etc) saying oh shes had that for a while and hes surprised id only just noticed! and that he had told her to tell me to get her some medication! i wanted to write back something a lot worse but replied with 'that is an old cough not the cough she woke up with and im not the one who doesnt notice things!' he didnt reply! trying to make out im a bad mother! i think not! sorry rant over :/
> 
> :huh: Bloomin' cheek of him! Clearly he's trying to put you down in order to make himself feel superior which obviously means he isn't! Would this be the self same chap who didn't notice he was using men's shower gel on his daughter's hair??? We rest our case :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> exactly and the fact that my daughter hadnt been cleaning her teeth there as 'SHE couldnt find her toothbrush' er sorry whos the parent i could of really laid into him but decided to be the bigger person lol xClick to expand...

Good on you...why drop to his level?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> We've decided on boys names and _I've _decided on girls names lol
> Noah or Artur
> Lila Grace
> 
> OH doesn't love Lila, bc its hard to pronounce in Russian - there's no 'eye' sounding letter so she'd be called Layla or Leela. I'm still gunning for it though.

im not allowed Noah :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Great name choices Sarachka! Would Artur be pronounced as it's spelled or like Arthur?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> id have to i get addicted way too easily lol, for once its my eldest with the cough bless her she had a slight cough hanging around and then it got worse one night, its on its way out though thankfully, her dad had the cheek to comment on my facebook status (when i said she had a cough poor thing etc) saying oh shes had that for a while and hes surprised id only just noticed! and that he had told her to tell me to get her some medication! i wanted to write back something a lot worse but replied with 'that is an old cough not the cough she woke up with and im not the one who doesnt notice things!' he didnt reply! trying to make out im a bad mother! i think not! sorry rant over :/
> 
> :huh: Bloomin' cheek of him! Clearly he's trying to put you down in order to make himself feel superior which obviously means he isn't! Would this be the self same chap who didn't notice he was using men's shower gel on his daughter's hair??? We rest our case :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> exactly and the fact that my daughter hadnt been cleaning her teeth there as 'SHE couldnt find her toothbrush' er sorry whos the parent i could of really laid into him but decided to be the bigger person lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Good on you...why drop to his level?Click to expand...

not worth it although it would be fun lol x


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Great name choices Sarachka! Would Artur be pronounced as it's spelled or like Arthur?

Yeah it's the Russian version of Arthur, there is no 'th' sound in the Russian language.


----------



## kit_cat

Ah, I see. Artur sounds better than Arthur I think :thumbup: 

Well, all this talk of names has spurred me in to action and I will be investing in a couple of name books. Currently I am uninspired..particularly for girl's names as I think I'm convinced we're having a boy. Into my 24th week tomorrow! Best get a move on eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Well lovelies...it's bed time for moi. Hope you enjoy the rest of your evenings and sleep well :hugs: Night night!


----------



## mummyApril

good night sweet im off to bed soon myself x


----------



## Sarachka

Night you two
X


----------



## LunaLady

Good night Turtles far away... :sleep:

I'm feeling particularly not pregnant today.... no symptoms!! Except sore boobies. I'm waiting for this morning sickness thing to kick in... I cleaned my toilets today just especially for the occasion.... :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Pregnancy is not very glam!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Look at my wedding ticker:happydance:

Luna! :loo: You really are looking forward to being sick aren't you?:haha: It's the second time this week you've cleaned your toilets ready for the occasion! I only had mild queasiness and no voms, so you may be disappointed about how little you get to use your toilet cleaning equipment :nope: 

Sarachka I would deffo keep Lila:thumbup: My DH and the entire French population can't pronounce 'H's but I decided what the poo for Holly :shrug: They are slowly learning! She's slowly becoming less of an 'Ollie' and more of a 'Holly' :haha: Both Noah and Artur 'match' Lila for when you have a boy and a girl, but I confess to thinking Artur is particularly cute and fitting given the Russian heritage. Artur Noah?

I'm a complete dimwit:dohh: I was looking forward to my opks in the post today since I have suspicions of ovulatory activity deep in my loins, but have just waved DH off for the week (he's gone to Cannes on a business trip) so even if I _am_ O'ing I have no stallion to sperminate me:dohh: Oh well, perhaps not such a bad thing following mc:shrug: We dtd a couple of times this weekend and I have EWCM so maybe there'll be a survivor :spermy:, but at least I won't be doing my head in over ttc the days before my wedding:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And it crossed my mind this morning that I should have been born Norwegian since I love a savoury breakfast :munch: I just had ham on toast, and it reminded me of when I was in Norway (my ex-ex's parents lived there) where they had delicious cold meats and cheese with croissant for breakfast. Nommo.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good Luck at work Monday Morning Girls https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Ordinateur/cassetete.gif

*Sarachka* I'll get pic of russian doll garland as requested and decopatch stuff up for you later on today:thumbup: And you might have 2 boys, one Artur and one Noah :hugs:

Catch you all later:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning-are these IC ok for 13po :confused:
13dpo https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7651/dscn1701x.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mummyApril

Morning everyone just a quick question I laughed last night (quite hard) and had some round ligament pain but the uncomfort is still there do you think its all ok and just strained gettin bit worried :/ x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies !!!

Bruges was fabbo, felt strange not drinking but all that walking I am sooooo Tired ! Off work till Wednesday ..... Have my nt scan tomorrow !! Had some very odd dreams
! 

Clare such lovely news.... The sacred digis are better than sliced bread !!

Trin my thought are with you, and I hope to chat soon when u are back xxx

hollybridalpants.... My brother in law is in cannes for a week today for a business trip....SPOOKY ! Is your oh in the insurance industry ??? Xxx

Love 2 u all xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello everyone,well i did a lovely post last night but my laptop is playing up something rotton and after i have wrote my juicy colourful quotes it bloody freezes and i haqve to shut down and re start blah blah stoopid laptop!!:growlmad:

So im catching up from last night and hope you all dont think im being ignorant :wacko:im just going to make a bru caych up send Reece off to school and then to my first parent chat of the day at 9.30:growlmad:hate lates waiting to go to work

Have you seen my sweet potato?? Im so excited to find out which team we are on in ummm 16 days :winkwink::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning fellow turtles :wave:

Ugh...it's Monday :wacko:, but never mind it'll soon be over :thumbup:

Just about to hit the road myself for the day but you'll be pleased to know I've finally taken a couple of pot pics which I shall post later tonight along with (hopefully) a pic or two of my newly decor'd room! It's a spare room so don't expect too much now will you? And I'm very contemp/minimalistic in my personal taste, so many would say my choices are bland and unimaginative. There...I got all my insecurities out :haha:

Anyway, Holly.....it probably is a good thing that as the wedding approacheth :happydance: your mind is not distracted by TTC. You need to focus on being absolutely fabulous dahhling :cloud9:

Luna my lovely...I fear you may rue the day you ever wished for morning sickness..ask April! Although, like Holly, I had bad nausea rather than actual sickness..I was only actually sick twice (once out of the car window while still driving but that's another story!) You're still early, so believe us, there's lots of time for the voms to make an appearance!

Clare...looks like a very positive line :thumbup: BUT don't put too much stock in the IC's as the dye strengths vary from batch to batch and so may be lighter next time only for that reason. Hope you're ok doll :hugs:

April..don't worry about your acheyness...I reckon if you strained when laughing, it's no different really to having strained a muscle as you would normally. You wouldn't be surprised if that ached the next day really would you? Sure you're fine lovely :hugs:

Crunchie!! So glad you're back and that you had a fab time! Can't wait to hear all about tomorrow's scan m'love...it will be fantastic :happydance:

Hello everyone else....must go now, catch you all later, have a great Monday :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Looks excellent to me*babyhopes* for 13dpo :thumbup:

*mummyapril* I'm sure it's fine.:hugs: Just don't laugh again for a few months:haha:

*newmummy* I just hate that when the computer freezes and gobbles my post:growlmad: GL with parents:flower:

*Cruuunnnchie*:hugs: you're home! Glad you had a great time! That is weird about your BIL, my DH works in property development, but maybe they're at the same thing:shrug: it's a kind of big 'salon' my DH is at. it's an annual event. He usually comes back with freebie pens and keyrings and bags for us all:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Monday Kit:flower: 
Can't wait 'til pot pics:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning kit Kat ! Can't wait to see pics .... V excited 

Ohhhhh monkeypants .... Perhaps my bil
Will try and get your dh to use his fancy London insurance to insure his property.... Apparently lots of drinking happens also .... Sounds good to me !


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

I'm back at work today and feel like a zombie! Printed my ticket and conference info. Just hoping my brain returns by tomorrow so I don't get on the wrong bus from the airport or something stupid like that :wacko:

I'll be taking my laptop with me so I'll be able to catch up in the evenings :thumbup:

Have a great Monday turtletonians


----------



## poas

Holly you inspired me...have just had cheese and salami croissant...Bon Appetit!


----------



## new mummy2010

well have lovely days ladies im off now all caught up that looks fine Clare dunna worry lovely !!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning all... Looks as if I've missed you all :cry:

molly sorry that some mysterious thing takes you away from turtleonia t'is no good :nope: looking forward to the day when you return with a tale to tell us...

Newbie sorry you were trapped in work this past weekend it sucks for you... 

April I'm sure you're just fine but this pregnancy stuff is so hard :hugs: I think it's just a muscle hangover.

Holly glad you got your stuff done! I'm on a Cardigan with my nice wool :cloud9: I just love it...

Clare I think dem lines are good. Defo preggo lines in my opinion. I love all your names except I know a nevaeh and I don't like the name... Sorry! I love all of your other names tink Jesse is cool and I do like jack too :D 

I'm with sarachka with noah and I love Arthur but Adam hates it I like Art for short and he said he would do 'art' but not Arthur! Sarachka glad you had the night with Charlie... Any plans for the week yet? 

Crunch :yipee: welcome home! Glad you enjoyed yourself :flower:

kit canny wait for your pot pics and room pics :lol: have a lovely day on the road. Glad you have returned to turtleonia :flower: 

I'm knitting and supposedly working with my mum who lost her phone so i can't hold of her :growlmad: so I guess I'll knit and look for work :shrug: apparently it's a week tomorrow we move :wohoo: I dunno if it'll be ready by then though :shrug: 

Hi lissy my sister is having trouble with erin's daddy! Especially the surname that's bothering het ATM...

Happy Monday loss


----------



## emandi

Grrrrr, just lost my post.

Hello everyone :hi:, hope you are having a good day.
I just got my blood results back and diagnosis is: I am hypochondriac :blush::blush::blush:
:loopy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Grrrrr, just lost my post.
> 
> Hello everyone :hi:, hope you are having a good day.
> I just got my blood results back and diagnosis is: I am hypochondriac :blush::blush::blush:
> :loopy:

:rofl: The trouble is Emandi is that it's very hard to treat that condition! :haha:

:hugs: Glad it's good news :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm back at work today and feel like a zombie! Printed my ticket and conference info. Just hoping my brain returns by tomorrow so I don't get on the wrong bus from the airport or something stupid like that :wacko:
> 
> I'll be taking my laptop with me so I'll be able to catch up in the evenings :thumbup:
> 
> Have a great Monday turtletonians

Thanks and good luck!:hugs: And I'm mighty relieved you're taking your laptop with you, I get sad when turtles go away:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Late lunch for us, we had adventures this morning:happydance: Will tell all and show pics later....:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> Grrrrr, just lost my post.
> 
> Hello everyone :hi:, hope you are having a good day.
> I just got my blood results back and diagnosis is: I am hypochondriac :blush::blush::blush:
> :loopy:


Ha ha Emandi that's so funny at least your fine though so it paid off in a way !! How is emily doing at nursery?


----------



## new mummy2010

Uhhh bethany imin suspense


----------



## firstbaby25

hiya new mummy! 

Emandi that's excellent news :) in a way at least now a load of stress shall be off your mind! Sometimes it probably just takes longer than we would like :hugs: 

I'm at my mummy's working now. She has started a business in something that i've done before so if it takes off I can manage it basically but it will be her business and I will basically do the work :-k :-k though it's very nice of her i'd rather get my own business...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Morning fellow turtles :wave:
> 
> Ugh...it's Monday :wacko:, but never mind it'll soon be over :thumbup:
> 
> Just about to hit the road myself for the day but you'll be pleased to know I've finally taken a couple of pot pics which I shall post later tonight along with (hopefully) a pic or two of my newly decor'd room! It's a spare room so don't expect too much now will you? And I'm very contemp/minimalistic in my personal taste, so many would say my choices are bland and unimaginative. There...I got all my insecurities out :haha:
> 
> Anyway, Holly.....it probably is a good thing that as the wedding approacheth :happydance: your mind is not distracted by TTC. You need to focus on being absolutely fabulous dahhling :cloud9:
> 
> Luna my lovely...I fear you may rue the day you ever wished for morning sickness..ask April! Although, like Holly, I had bad nausea rather than actual sickness..I was only actually sick twice (once out of the car window while still driving but that's another story!) You're still early, so believe us, there's lots of time for the voms to make an appearance!
> 
> Clare...looks like a very positive line :thumbup: BUT don't put too much stock in the IC's as the dye strengths vary from batch to batch and so may be lighter next time only for that reason. Hope you're ok doll :hugs:
> 
> April..don't worry about your acheyness...I reckon if you strained when laughing, it's no different really to having strained a muscle as you would normally. You wouldn't be surprised if that ached the next day really would you? Sure you're fine lovely :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie!! So glad you're back and that you had a fab time! Can't wait to hear all about tomorrow's scan m'love...it will be fantastic :happydance:
> 
> Hello everyone else....must go now, catch you all later, have a great Monday :thumbup:

thankyou hun its eased up a bit now so not worrying now, hope you have a good day and cant wait for pot pics! x



HollyMonkey said:


> Looks excellent to me*babyhopes* for 13dpo :thumbup:
> 
> *mummyapril* I'm sure it's fine.:hugs: Just don't laugh again for a few months:haha:
> 
> *newmummy* I just hate that when the computer freezes and gobbles my post:growlmad: GL with parents:flower:
> 
> *Cruuunnnchie*:hugs: you're home! Glad you had a great time! That is weird about your BIL, my DH works in property development, but maybe they're at the same thing:shrug: it's a kind of big 'salon' my DH is at. it's an annual event. He usually comes back with freebie pens and keyrings and bags for us all:happydance:

when i read this i laughed lol but yes i will make sure when i laugh i will bring my legs up! lol x



firstbaby25 said:


> Morning all... Looks as if I've missed you all :cry:
> 
> molly sorry that some mysterious thing takes you away from turtleonia t'is no good :nope: looking forward to the day when you return with a tale to tell us...
> 
> Newbie sorry you were trapped in work this past weekend it sucks for you...
> 
> April I'm sure you're just fine but this pregnancy stuff is so hard :hugs: I think it's just a muscle hangover.
> 
> Holly glad you got your stuff done! I'm on a Cardigan with my nice wool :cloud9: I just love it...
> 
> Clare I think dem lines are good. Defo preggo lines in my opinion. I love all your names except I know a nevaeh and I don't like the name... Sorry! I love all of your other names tink Jesse is cool and I do like jack too :D
> 
> I'm with sarachka with noah and I love Arthur but Adam hates it I like Art for short and he said he would do 'art' but not Arthur! Sarachka glad you had the night with Charlie... Any plans for the week yet?
> 
> Crunch :yipee: welcome home! Glad you enjoyed yourself :flower:
> 
> kit canny wait for your pot pics and room pics :lol: have a lovely day on the road. Glad you have returned to turtleonia :flower:
> 
> I'm knitting and supposedly working with my mum who lost her phone so i can't hold of her :growlmad: so I guess I'll knit and look for work :shrug: apparently it's a week tomorrow we move :wohoo: I dunno if it'll be ready by then though :shrug:
> 
> Hi lissy my sister is having trouble with erin's daddy! Especially the surname that's bothering het ATM...
> 
> Happy Monday loss

thanks hun im feeling better about it now just had a panic! one thing after the other lol, i hope your sister sorts out things with Erins dad soon its so hard, hope youre ok sweet :hugs:



emandi said:


> Grrrrr, just lost my post.
> 
> Hello everyone :hi:, hope you are having a good day.
> I just got my blood results back and diagnosis is: I am hypochondriac :blush::blush::blush:
> :loopy:

glad everything is ok hun xx



HollyMonkey said:


> Late lunch for us, we had adventures this morning:happydance: Will tell all and show pics later....:kiss:

looking forward to the pics :D



Crunchie said:


> Morning kit Kat ! Can't wait to see pics .... V excited
> 
> Ohhhhh monkeypants .... Perhaps my bil
> Will try and get your dh to use his fancy London insurance to insure his property.... Apparently lots of drinking happens also .... Sounds good to me !

everytime i see your name i want a crunchie :/ lol x


----------



## mummyApril

i have swapped coke for sparkling water :) much better, cannot wait to pick up my girls from school today and go for a nice walk the weather is soo nice! x


----------



## firstbaby25

The weather is nice here too. I'm stuck working though boooo. I like to work and we have our first meeting scheduled in London on Thursday. Maybe one day when we have the expense account I can come meet you all when I am away on business. 

April - I can dupe my brain sometimes with fizzy water if I am craving pop. Just the fizz I am after :lol:


----------



## emandi

Thank you ladies, feeling a bit :loopy: now :blush:. But at least I know all is ok. And my DH said he is willing to have his swimmers tested. So from now on I am going to take it easy, try not to stress too much and will not experiment with any supplements anymore. Only drink green tea, not excessively of course and healthy diet. And will concentrate on finding job!

Newmummy, Emily is fine, likes her nursery, only problem is she wets herself sometimes because she is too shy to ask or doesn't want to bother them.

I forgot to mention my lovely DH booked little midweek break in Center Parcs :happydance: 21.3.-25.3. Emily is so excited and so am I :happydance:.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:shock: I pee'd on a stick just because everyone else seems to be doing it and I can't seem to get a picture of the darn thing, it looks like it has a second line on :shock: but i'm not sure whether its real or not :O


----------



## firstbaby25

GIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINGE.

PICS NOW PLEASE.

I'm not getting excited (MUCH)


----------



## x-ginge-x

I can't get it to show up on a photo :( Its bugging me too!! Wish I had some money for a FRER or something!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I've lost the darn test now was on the table! Can't find it :/ Oh well! Will have to get some more!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:nope:

me is no happy with me no see lines :cry: but sure make sure you do get some tests. Get a superdrug own brand if money is an issue? Think people rate them and they are definitely cheaper...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Haven't caught up but just glimpsed Ginge being requested to send pics, that sounds VERY exciting:thumbup: i'm not really here, doing dinner for LO but

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE MUSIC OFF AN IPOD THAT'S ACCIDENTALLY BEEN PUT ON IT?:shrug:

Holly walking everywhere all on her own, even running round the house, lots of spills and thrills today!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

You need itunes to get music off an ipod x and yeah i'd post pics but i couldnt get a good one i did try and now i cant find the test :lol: god knows where it went :shrug: imma gonna get a superdrug when i can im due on in 2 days so might as well wait it out!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Look at my wedding ticker:happydance:
> 
> Luna! :loo: You really are looking forward to being sick aren't you?:haha: It's the second time this week you've cleaned your toilets ready for the occasion! I only had mild queasiness and no voms, so you may be disappointed about how little you get to use your toilet cleaning equipment :nope:

Yay for your wedding ticker!!!! It's SO close, now!!! :cloud9:
Yes, I have been cleaning my toilets about every third day now... vomming into a dirty toilet is SO NOT PLEASANT. I'm an expert vommer. And if I have no vomming, I will be happy - I just heard it's an indication little baby is doing well?



kit_cat said:


> Morning fellow turtles :wave:
> 
> Ugh...it's Monday :wacko:, but never mind it'll soon be over :thumbup:
> 
> Just about to hit the road myself for the day but you'll be pleased to know I've finally taken a couple of pot pics which I shall post later tonight along with (hopefully) a pic or two of my newly decor'd room! It's a spare room so don't expect too much now will you? And I'm very contemp/minimalistic in my personal taste, so many would say my choices are bland and unimaginative. There...I got all my insecurities out :haha:
> 
> Anyway, Holly.....it probably is a good thing that as the wedding approacheth :happydance: your mind is not distracted by TTC. You need to focus on being absolutely fabulous dahhling :cloud9:
> 
> Luna my lovely...I fear you may rue the day you ever wished for morning sickness..ask April! Although, like Holly, I had bad nausea rather than actual sickness..I was only actually sick twice (once out of the car window while still driving but that's another story!) You're still early, so believe us, there's lots of time for the voms to make an appearance!

Yay for pot pics!!! I cannot wait! You're so far along, Kit!!! What do they consider third trimester? Surely you're close!! :happydance:
Out the car window WHILE you were driving?! Impressive! :thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm back at work today and feel like a zombie! Printed my ticket and conference info. Just hoping my brain returns by tomorrow so I don't get on the wrong bus from the airport or something stupid like that :wacko:
> 
> I'll be taking my laptop with me so I'll be able to catch up in the evenings :thumbup:
> 
> Have a great Monday turtletonians

Good luck, Trin! And HAVE FUN!! :happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> Haven't caught up but just glimpsed Ginge being requested to send pics, that sounds VERY exciting:thumbup: i'm not really here, doing dinner for LO but
> 
> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE MUSIC OFF AN IPOD THAT'S ACCIDENTALLY BEEN PUT ON IT?:shrug:
> 
> Holly walking everywhere all on her own, even running round the house, lots of spills and thrills today!!

Yep, you need to plug it in to a computer with iTunes. Once there, click the iPod icon to manage that device. Make sure the 'manually manage music' box is checked or selected or whatnot. Now it will only synch songs in your library that have a check mark next to them. De-select songs you don't want. Select ones you want. Then, synch your device. Done! :D


----------



## firstbaby25

God ginge you are a braver woman than me. I would be peeing on a multitude of sticks right now.

Holly - Ginge is right the only way that I know how to do it is to remove it from iTunes and then sync the iPod to the computer in question...


----------



## LunaLady

I am on CD38, now! Officially passed my longest cycle (which was last month's weird monster cycle due to my stomach bug) and 10 days passed 'normal' for me. Woohoo!!

Fertility Friend's new look is sure nice. Very pretty and clean. Much more modern looking ;)


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly also asked about Moomin. I haven;t seen her for ages :shrug: I might bring out the big :gun:s and text her soon and report back to turtleonia :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ginge i wanna see ur lines :)

#OMG OMG!!!!! this afternoons wee wee test :shock: 
https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8731/fpso.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm i've done the rounds of itunes and it won't seem to undo what is already done:shrug: thanks, i'll be back when i've cracked it...:confused: Got loads of stuff of dh's i don't want on it:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> ginge i wanna see ur lines :)
> 
> #OMG OMG!!!!! this afternoons wee wee test :shock:
> https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8731/fpso.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL



just had a heartattack, thought that was Ginge's!!

fab lines babyhopes:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Got to go now ladies.

Clare :shock: dem's some good lines... :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## LittleSpy

Congratulations, Babyhopes!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon turtle loves. :wave:

As I am emotionally/mentally EXHAUSTED and feeling rather stuffy and sick still I would like respectfully request a turtle pass on my explanations as to why I have been a bit absent lately.

I am completely caught up but have not managed a huge or colorful response to everyone. Sorry. :blush: Ginge... we will await your testing day with baited breath my dear... much as I will Kit's pot pics. :) 

Jaynie, I think there must have been something I wanted to say to you, but it's seemed to have gone out my ear while leaving your name behind so here, have a :hugs: 

Kit- love the mango... or wait.. it's a papaya now yes? :blush: Still the cutest papaya anyway. :hugs:

Holly, your wedding is so close! How very exciting for you love. When are people arriving? Will your mother be coming a day or two in advance? Oh! I did take a couple pics for you while I was out this weekend... let me post them just now...
 



Attached Files:







funkey monkey.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 1









Petit.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LittleSpy

LunaLady said:


> Yay for your wedding ticker!!!! It's SO close, now!!! :cloud9:
> Yes, I have been cleaning my toilets about every third day now... vomming into a dirty toilet is SO NOT PLEASANT. I'm an expert vommer. And if I have no vomming, I will be happy - I just heard it's an indication little baby is doing well?

You'll be happy to know that's a complete BS old wives' tale. :thumbup: Plenty of women don't puke & have wonderfully healthy babies.
I was nauseous 24/7 for about 10 weeks but I never threw up. My LO got "all A+s" (according to my US tech & OB) on her anatomy u/s last week.

I haven't been feeling baby as much the last few days. :nope: I feel a wiggle here and a kick there, but nothing like last week so far. I wonder if I've just been too busy to notice. :shrug: I want my silly wiggle girl back. I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta because I've noticed I only feel kicks that are way down low. No one has said anything to me about it, just that the placenta was a satisfactory distance away from my cervix. :shrug: It looks like it's on the front on my u/s photos but of course I have absolutely no idea what I'm really looking at on those things. :dohh: Oh well.


----------



## Mollykins

Random Molly Factoid:

The state of Oregon is: 251,419 km squared or 97,073 miles squared
The United Kingdom is: 244,829 km squared or 94,525 miles squared


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your wedding ticker!!!! It's SO close, now!!! :cloud9:
> Yes, I have been cleaning my toilets about every third day now... vomming into a dirty toilet is SO NOT PLEASANT. I'm an expert vommer. And if I have no vomming, I will be happy - I just heard it's an indication little baby is doing well?
> 
> You'll be happy to know that's a complete BS old wives' tale. :thumbup: Plenty of women don't puke & have wonderfully healthy babies.
> I was nauseous 24/7 for about 10 weeks but I never threw up. My LO got "all A+s" (according to my US tech & OB) on her anatomy u/s last week.
> 
> I haven't been feeling baby as much the last few days. :nope: I feel a wiggle here and a kick there, but nothing like last week so far. I wonder if I've just been too busy to notice. :shrug: I want my silly wiggle girl back. I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta because I've noticed I only feel kicks that are way down low. No one has said anything to me about it, just that the placenta was a satisfactory distance away from my cervix. :shrug: It looks like it's on the front on my u/s photos but of course I have absolutely no idea what I'm really looking at on those things. :dohh: Oh well.Click to expand...

Thanks, LittleSpy :) I feel better about it, now. I guess I'll pass on the morning sickness, then :thumbup:

I'm sure your girl is wiggling around like normal - but like you said you're probably not noticing it until you're paying attention or looking for it. :)



Mollykins said:


> Random Molly Factoid:
> 
> The state of Oregon is: 251,419 km squared or 97,073 miles squared
> The United Kingdom is: 244,829 km squared or 94,525 miles squared

Wow, really?? So small that UK is. I didn't know. :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko::wacko: cant see it :(

:brat::brat::brat: a FRER!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge... don't shoot me, but I think I might see "something" on the bottom? A ghost of a line perhaps? 

Luna, UK is so small I know! I mean... quaint... and perfect. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

So I discovered the big ta-doo about the "skull theory"... Here is the link and may I also add that according to the skull theory, I will be having a girl? I think? In at least one of my u/s pics it seems that (s)he has a prominent brow ridge that would indicate a boy but... oh I don't know... these theories are convoluted enough to drive a woman mad! :wacko:

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/182/1232746/skull1.jpg

And here's the link to my first tri thread asking about the nub a while back... so you can compare if you'd like. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/551505-any-nub-guesses-pleeeaaassee.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your wedding ticker!!!! It's SO close, now!!! :cloud9:
> Yes, I have been cleaning my toilets about every third day now... vomming into a dirty toilet is SO NOT PLEASANT. I'm an expert vommer. And if I have no vomming, I will be happy - I just heard it's an indication little baby is doing well?
> 
> You'll be happy to know that's a complete BS old wives' tale. :thumbup: Plenty of women don't puke & have wonderfully healthy babies.
> I was nauseous 24/7 for about 10 weeks but I never threw up. My LO got "all A+s" (according to my US tech & OB) on her anatomy u/s last week.
> 
> I haven't been feeling baby as much the last few days. :nope: I feel a wiggle here and a kick there, but nothing like last week so far. I wonder if I've just been too busy to notice. :shrug: I want my silly wiggle girl back. I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta because I've noticed I only feel kicks that are way down low. No one has said anything to me about it, just that the placenta was a satisfactory distance away from my cervix. :shrug: It looks like it's on the front on my u/s photos but of course I have absolutely no idea what I'm really looking at on those things. :dohh: Oh well.Click to expand...

Hello Littlespy! I had a girl too and no major sickness and she's MORE THAN PERFECT:cloud9: So I agree that a bit of light nausea is reassuring but no need for the projectile stuff for me thanks :haha: 
Oh and the wriggling got less for me, I think as the space restriction increased, wriggling was replaced by the odd solid punch or kick, just as you've described you're feeling!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

France is about 4 times the size of the UK I think, and about half the population, it's very cosy in England:haha:

HELLLOOOO MOLLY!

Ginge I can't see a line but you've placed your test at a weird angle...can you do an air shot?:shrug: Preferably with the control line to the right, my brain reads tests better like that :fool: Not that I'm fussy about squinting conditions or anything:haha:

In a mo I'm posting a picture "spot the difference" quiz:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Spot the Difference Number One....


----------



## babyhopes2010

ginge i see 2 line :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Spot the Difference Number 2....


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> So I discovered the big ta-doo about the "skull theory"... Here is the link and may I also add that according to the skull theory, I will be having a girl? I think? In at least one of my u/s pics it seems that (s)he has a prominent brow ridge that would indicate a boy but... oh I don't know... these theories are convoluted enough to drive a woman mad! :wacko:
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/182/1232746/skull1.jpg
> 
> And here's the link to my first tri thread asking about the nub a while back... so you can compare if you'd like.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/551505-any-nub-guesses-pleeeaaassee.html

That's very interesting! Your scan pics show up really small on my screen so I'm having a hard time actually really investigating them. But, we all know Logan is a boy, so..... :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm just going to wait it out, saves me money and the line appeared quickly but the test was a bit battered and bruised so i'm putting it down to that! Dodgy test I think, I'm claiming evap line until my :af: is a no show! :sulk:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Spot the Difference Number One....
> View attachment 177891
> View attachment 177892




HollyMonkey said:


> Spot the Difference Number 2....
> View attachment 177895
> View attachment 177896

Haha, those are so cute!!! A little plastic replica of you and Little Holly. I love it! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm just going to wait it out, saves me money and the line appeared quickly but the test was a bit battered and bruised so i'm putting it down to that! Dodgy test I think, I'm claiming evap line until my :af: is a no show! :sulk:

That sounds good. You said your AF is due in two days time?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I discovered the big ta-doo about the "skull theory"... Here is the link and may I also add that according to the skull theory, I will be having a girl? I think? In at least one of my u/s pics it seems that (s)he has a prominent brow ridge that would indicate a boy but... oh I don't know... these theories are convoluted enough to drive a woman mad! :wacko:
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/182/1232746/skull1.jpg
> 
> And here's the link to my first tri thread asking about the nub a while back... so you can compare if you'd like.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/551505-any-nub-guesses-pleeeaaassee.html
> 
> That's very interesting! Your scan pics show up really small on my screen so I'm having a hard time actually really investigating them. But, we all know Logan is a boy, so..... :shrug:Click to expand...

I agree, it's interesting....but very difficult to see on your scan pics!:dohh: Statistically Molly you have more chance of having a boy, plus your nub looks :blue: so I'm a goin' to keep on callin' the li'l fella Logan :awww:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah 2 days onwards my cycles can fluctuate a little! But i'm betting it comes! I'm saying evap, and with no more tests to use, thats that. Only reason I peed on it was because everyone else was and now look :haha: TYPICAL much?!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 177890
> 
> :wacko::wacko: cant see it :(
> 
> :brat::brat::brat: a FRER!!!

Ginge! I can definitely see two lines on that wee stick BUT the one I think is the test line is at a rather odd angle so I don't know if I'm seeing it correctly? :shrug: As Holly said, can you take a better pic from above?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ahhh!! With what pleasure I pee'd on an OPK today!:cloud9: And a satisfying result too, waste of an egg but what a photo for you ladies :thumbup: I dtd yesterday at dawn so there's always a chance (plus it would be 100% girl:haha:) but I'm not holding out! Anyway this is my natural month off ttc. Couldn't resist a poas though, I have the same sticks as *Babyhopes*- the ones that _beg_ for urination:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies 

some wicked pics on here tonight !!! 

babyhopes such wicked lines :hugs:

ginge i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you !!!

the uk is small.....u can never find a moment alone :wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Haha nice pos you got there holly and i tried to get a better pic but cant :growlmad: oh well hopefully ill have another stick i can pee on soon!


----------



## LunaLady

What a lovely OPK, Bethany!!! Hopefully that dawn BD spermies hung around and fertilized your egg!! Any EWCM yesterday?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So I discovered the big ta-doo about the "skull theory"... Here is the link and may I also add that according to the skull theory, I will be having a girl? I think? In at least one of my u/s pics it seems that (s)he has a prominent brow ridge that would indicate a boy but... oh I don't know... these theories are convoluted enough to drive a woman mad! :wacko:
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/182/1232746/skull1.jpg
> 
> And here's the link to my first tri thread asking about the nub a while back... so you can compare if you'd like.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/551505-any-nub-guesses-pleeeaaassee.html

Hmm, very interesting! I think the middle pic looks "browish" but not so much the others :shrug: If there's any truth in this then I'd say I'm definitely on team :blue: but worryingly a couple of people have said that my 20 wk scan pic of bubba looks like ME! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly, your wedding is so close! How very exciting for you love. When are people arriving? Will your mother be coming a day or two in advance? Oh! I did take a couple pics for you while I was out this weekend... let me post them just now...

:brat::hissy::brat: Funky Monkey nom noms! And Petit Ecolier biscuits I love and eat all the time:blush: The chocolate is really thick :cloud9: Thanks so much for my pics:hugs:
My family (mum, dad, bro and yet to be confirmed sis:wacko:) are arriving on Thursday:happydance: I'm so excited!:wohoo: Big day of housework tomorrow to get everything perfect for their arrival:thumbup: Then Wednesday chilling so I have a nice complexion for the big day!!

I hope you're ok MollyDuckling, I haven't sensed you're a _totally_ a happy turtle for a little while:hugs: Which I've put down to pregnancy and moving house and all the other stresses pregnancy can bring?:flower: Big Hugs XXXXXXXXXXXX:hug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow fab opks i had them and now look :wohoo: oh we need more bdps :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ahhh!! With what pleasure I pee'd on an OPK today!:cloud9: And a satisfying result too, waste of an egg but what a photo for you ladies :thumbup: I dtd yesterday at dawn so there's always a chance (plus it would be 100% girl:haha:) but I'm not holding out! Anyway this is my natural month off ttc. Couldn't resist a poas though, I have the same sticks as *Babyhopes*- the ones that _beg_ for urination:shrug:

WHOAH!!!! That is one positive OPK!!! Hmmmmmmmmm :-k

Your spot the difference pics are priceless!! Love them! Where did you get those mini-me's?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> The weather is nice here too. I'm stuck working though boooo. I like to work and we have our first meeting scheduled in London on Thursday. Maybe one day when we have the expense account I can come meet you all when I am away on business.
> 
> April - I can dupe my brain sometimes with fizzy water if I am craving pop. Just the fizz I am after :lol:

I have lemongrass and lime fizzy water (sugar-free) every day. It's my bestest


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Trin,

Hope you're doing ok m'love :hugs:

Lemongrass and lime fizz sounds lovely and refreshing :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare....is it ticker time????? :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> wow fab opks i had them and now look :wohoo: oh we need more bdps :yipee:

I have no DH :cry: He's away on business :shrug:

And* Luna* in answer to your question I think that I have ewcm but it could be old spunk?:haha: Who knows? I don't care this month anyway:shrug:

ME NEARLY WED! :wedding: ME SOON WHITE LACY DRESS! :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Ginge... don't shoot me, but I think I might see "something" on the bottom? A ghost of a line perhaps?
> 
> Luna, UK is so small I know! I mean... quaint... and perfect. :haha:

I also think I see something *ducks for cover*


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> wow fab opks i had them and now look :wohoo: oh we need more bdps :yipee:
> 
> I have no DH :cry: He's away on business :shrug:
> 
> And* Luna* in answer to your question I think that I have ewcm but it could be old spunk?:haha: Who knows? I don't care this month anyway:shrug:
> 
> ME NEARLY WED! :wedding: ME SOON WHITE LACY DRESS! :wohoo:Click to expand...

LOLOLOL! At old spunk,rather than white dress :) 
I took my first pot pic today as I'm almost 12 weeks...sent it to babyhopes as I can't upload it :/ but willl try.....I seem to have popped out this morning-with Harri I barely had a bump at 9 months but it's already quite pronounced with this one :) Which I love :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Haha nice pos you got there holly and i tried to get a better pic but cant :growlmad: oh well hopefully ill have another stick i can pee on soon!

I've got 10 hpts that arrived this morning, I'll put them in a bottle and float them across the Channel to you Ginge my love:thumbup: Go stand on the beach at Dover, they'll be over in no time:winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Lurverly pictures ladies :thumbup:
DH wants to get an early night tonight - he's been working til after midnight every night - so we're off to bed early. I'll be on after I register at the conference tomorrow. The schedule looks quite hectic - sessions til 8 every night. Can't wait to book my lion walk :happydance: AT least I won't know anyone there so no one will ask me how the pregnancy is going :cry: Happened to me twice today in shops :cry: Didn't help that I had forgotten to take my painkillers so I was feeling pretty [email protected] (Sorry, not managing bravemonkeypants-style very well)

Anyhoo, have a great night (or day). See you all tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Lurverly pictures ladies :thumbup:
> DH wants to get an early night tonight - he's been working til after midnight every night - so we're off to bed early. I'll be on after I register at the conference tomorrow. The schedule looks quite hectic - sessions til 8 every night. Can't wait to book my lion walk :happydance: AT least I won't know anyone there so no one will ask me how the pregnancy is going :cry: Happened to me twice today in shops :cry: Didn't help that I had forgotten to take my painkillers so I was feeling pretty [email protected] (Sorry, not managing bravemonkeypants-style very well)
> 
> Anyhoo, have a great night (or day). See you all tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

BIG :hugs: for you Trin. Sorry you feel so crappy but hope your mind is busied with all things conferency and liony :happydance: Oh, and you are getting up, getting on and life is still marching on with you Trin, so that is brave enough for anyone to be :flower::kiss:

Night night m'love :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

molly: that sucks no DH :( omg old spunk:sick::rofl:
Lissy-pot pic where?:) :) 
Ginge-keep testing i had hmmm lines for nearly 5 days b4 bfp :thumbup:
Trin :kiss::hugs: xxxx thinking of u xx


----------



## poas

Aww Trin I'm sorry about people asking you-that happened to me at my grans funeral-one person who I rarely saw so hadnt told about mc-and it really knocks you back hey?
Don't beat yourself up for this getting to you xx


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> molly: that sucks no DH :( omg old spunk:sick::rofl:
> Lissy-pot pic where?:) :)
> Ginge-keep testing i had hmmm lines for nearly 5 days b4 bfp :thumbup:

I sent it to your phone!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh!! With what pleasure I pee'd on an OPK today!:cloud9: And a satisfying result too, waste of an egg but what a photo for you ladies :thumbup: I dtd yesterday at dawn so there's always a chance (plus it would be 100% girl:haha:) but I'm not holding out! Anyway this is my natural month off ttc. Couldn't resist a poas though, I have the same sticks as *Babyhopes*- the ones that _beg_ for urination:shrug:
> 
> WHOAH!!!! That is one positive OPK!!! Hmmmmmmmmm :-k
> 
> Your spot the difference pics are priceless!! Love them! Where did you get those mini-me's?Click to expand...

Well I had a call from Playmobil a while back saying they'd seen me around in my lime green anorak and with my red all terrain pushchair and wanted to use me as a model:kiss: So I said "yes", got several thousand euros for it:shrug: Bob's your Uncle:thumbup: 

Actually they were on sale in the supermarket, I had a double take when I saw 'her'!:haha:

You had a good Monday Kit?:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly, your wedding is so close! How very exciting for you love. When are people arriving? Will your mother be coming a day or two in advance? Oh! I did take a couple pics for you while I was out this weekend... let me post them just now...
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: Funky Monkey nom noms! And Petit Ecolier biscuits I love and eat all the time:blush: The chocolate is really thick :cloud9: Thanks so much for my pics:hugs:
> My family (mum, dad, bro and yet to be confirmed sis:wacko:) are arriving on Thursday:happydance: I'm so excited!:wohoo: Big day of housework tomorrow to get everything perfect for their arrival:thumbup: Then Wednesday chilling so I have a nice complexion for the big day!!
> 
> I hope you're ok MollyDuckling, I haven't sensed you're a _totally_ a happy turtle for a little while:hugs: Which I've put down to pregnancy and moving house and all the other stresses pregnancy can bring?:flower: Big Hugs XXXXXXXXXXXX:hug:Click to expand...

There is that (stress of moving and pregnancy etc etc) but there are more complications that are bogging me down. Bah. 

It took everything I had not to buy the petit ecoliers! Mmmm. I'm excited for your wedding festivities. :happydance: I hope that, if your sister does come, she brings with her the proper attitude. Hope hope hope.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have nokia 3330 lol i dont recieve pics


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh!! With what pleasure I pee'd on an OPK today!:cloud9: And a satisfying result too, waste of an egg but what a photo for you ladies :thumbup: I dtd yesterday at dawn so there's always a chance (plus it would be 100% girl:haha:) but I'm not holding out! Anyway this is my natural month off ttc. Couldn't resist a poas though, I have the same sticks as *Babyhopes*- the ones that _beg_ for urination:shrug:
> 
> WHOAH!!!! That is one positive OPK!!! Hmmmmmmmmm :-k
> 
> Your spot the difference pics are priceless!! Love them! Where did you get those mini-me's?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I had a call from Playmobil a while back saying they'd seen me around in my lime green anorak and with my red all terrain pushchair and wanted to use me as a model:kiss: So I said "yes", got several thousand euros for it:shrug: Bob's your Uncle:thumbup:
> 
> Actually they were on sale in the supermarket, I had a double take when I saw 'her'!:haha:
> 
> You had a good Monday Kit?:hugs:Click to expand...

I had a reasonable Monday thanks for asking :thumbup: I have a bit of an easier week this week unless disaster strikes at work but I hope not.

Have you got butterflies in the tummy yet? I'm really excited for the 12th :happydance: Have you got everything all sorted? No last minute stuff to do?


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I wish you felt better my dear. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka I would deffo keep Lila:thumbup: My DH and the entire French population can't pronounce 'H's but I decided what the poo for Holly :shrug: They are slowly learning! She's slowly becoming less of an 'Ollie' and more of a 'Holly' :haha: Both Noah and Artur 'match' Lila for when you have a boy and a girl, but I confess to thinking Artur is particularly cute and fitting given the Russian heritage. Artur Noah?

Well this is another issue - he doesn't like middle names. In Russia and all ex soviet union you take your father's name as your middle name with 'evna' on the end if you're female, 'evich' if you're male. So I'd be Sarah Alanevna Kirby bc my dad's called Alan, and OH's middle name is Musaevich as his Dad's name is Musa. However, with a girl she WILL have middle names!



HollyMonkey said:


> *Sarachka* I'll get pic of russian doll garland as requested and decopatch stuff up for you later on today:thumbup: And you might have 2 boys, one Artur and one Noah :hugs:
> 
> Catch you all later:kiss::kiss::kiss:

thanks lover!



firstbaby25 said:


> I'm with sarachka with noah and I love Arthur but Adam hates it I like Art for short and he said he would do 'art' but not Arthur! Sarachka glad you had the night with Charlie... Any plans for the week yet?

I wuv my Charlski bunny. He's gorgeous. I want his babies. Did you know?



firstbaby25 said:
 

> I'm at my mummy's working now. She has started a business in something that i've done before so if it takes off I can manage it basically but it will be her business and I will basically do the work :-k :-k though it's very nice of her i'd rather get my own business...

Oooooh what bizniz??!



mummyApril said:


> i have swapped coke for sparkling water :) much better, cannot wait to pick up my girls from school today and go for a nice walk the weather is soo nice! x

The weather here is looooovely too!



x-ginge-x said:


> :shock: I pee'd on a stick just because everyone else seems to be doing it and I can't seem to get a picture of the darn thing, it looks like it has a second line on :shock: but i'm not sure whether its real or not :O

GINGE!!!! We need more pics! NOW! Run and shop-lift a FRER! Actually odn't, because have you noticed that FRER's and digis are often in a security box. Dem teenagers must nick em to confirm they've conceived in the bus shelter.

*Babyhopes*, I meant to say yesterday, I'm one of the few on here who DOES like Nevaeh. I wouldn't use it myself, but I do think it's really pretty.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Lurverly pictures ladies :thumbup:
> DH wants to get an early night tonight - he's been working til after midnight every night - so we're off to bed early. I'll be on after I register at the conference tomorrow. The schedule looks quite hectic - sessions til 8 every night. Can't wait to book my lion walk :happydance: AT least I won't know anyone there so no one will ask me how the pregnancy is going :cry: Happened to me twice today in shops :cry: Didn't help that I had forgotten to take my painkillers so I was feeling pretty [email protected] (Sorry, not managing bravemonkeypants-style very well)
> 
> Anyhoo, have a great night (or day). See you all tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Lion Walk:thumbup: Promise you'll tell us all about it:hugs: Don't get eaten by hungry lions, promise Trin?:shock:
I'm not at all brave Trin:haha: I just have displacement therapy off to a T!
Lots of love and huggles:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

every time ill think of the name Nevaeh i think of this---> :holly::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> every time ill think of the name Nevaeh i think of this---> :holly::haha:

LOL WHY?! I think of Valerie from season 2 of 16 and Pregnant because she called her bebe it.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> every time ill think of the name Nevaeh i think of this---> :holly::haha:
> 
> LOL WHY?! I think of Valerie from season 2 of 16 and Pregnant because she called her bebe it.Click to expand...

the ladies said it sounded like porno star :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

oooh don't like these slutbags ruin it for you. It's a pretty and angelic and err heavenly name


----------



## new mummy2010

:thumbup:


firstbaby25 said:


> hiya new mummy!
> 
> Emandi that's excellent news :) in a way at least now a load of stress shall be off your mind! Sometimes it probably just takes longer than we would like :hugs:
> 
> I'm at my mummy's working now. She has started a business in something that i've done before so if it takes off I can manage it basically but it will be her business and I will basically do the work :-k :-k though it's very nice of her i'd rather get my own business...

:thumbup:jaynie for your business venture what is it can we ask:shrug:



emandi said:


> Thank you ladies, feeling a bit :loopy: now :blush:. But at least I know all is ok. And my DH said he is willing to have his swimmers tested. So from now on I am going to take it easy, try not to stress too much and will not experiment with any supplements anymore. Only drink green tea, not excessively of course and healthy diet. And will concentrate on finding job!
> 
> Newmummy, Emily is fine, likes her nursery, only problem is she wets herself sometimes because she is too shy to ask or doesn't want to bother them.
> 
> I forgot to mention my lovely DH booked little midweek break in Center Parcs :happydance: 21.3.-25.3. Emily is so excited and so am I :happydance:.

Aw poor Emily i have children like that at work but all they need is a bit of encouragement.Maybe say to them to keep asking her or reminding her to go or to just take her every half hour:thumbup:

Uhhh center parcs always wanted to go there :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> oooh don't like these slutbags ruin it for you. It's a pretty and angelic and err heavenly name

slutbags ! love it :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oooh don't like these slutbags ruin it for you. It's a pretty and angelic and err heavenly name
> 
> slutbags ! love it :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:




Kitcat : No its not ticker time yet it i way to scared :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> oooh don't like these slutbags ruin it for you. It's a pretty and angelic and err heavenly name

It would go well with Noah. Noah and Neveah, a match made in heaven :cloud9:

From Slutbag :tease:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello + goodbye im shattered awaiting pot pica KIT and lines from GINGE tomorrow!!


----------



## kit_cat

Some pics of my newly decorated spare room :thumbup: I love the deep plum colour :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0213.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6









PICT0214.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch they might be at the same venue, the MIPIM? DH says they need Insurance people there as investors in building projects:shrug: He asked for your BIL's number since contacts are everything:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oooh don't like these slutbags ruin it for you. It's a pretty and angelic and err heavenly name
> 
> slutbags ! love it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitcat : No its not ticker time yet it i way to scared :cry:Click to expand...

Ahh, I understand but hope you'll put one up soon :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok i have lickle one:( worked out ov date and here it is x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Some pics of my newly decorated spare room :thumbup: I love the deep plum colour :cloud9:

Wow! That looks sumptuous Kit! -really gorgeous :cloud9:
I love that deep plum too:thumbup: can we come and stay? How much per night? Savoury breakfast included?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And you have a pic above the bed that echos the window. Swanky stuff:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Some pics of my newly decorated spare room :thumbup: I love the deep plum colour :cloud9:
> 
> Wow! That looks sumptuous Kit! -really gorgeous :cloud9:
> I love that deep plum too:thumbup: can we come and stay? How much per night? Savoury breakfast included?:flower:Click to expand...

Why of course...come for your honeymoon :haha: I can guarantee a hearty Scottish welcome and breakfast every morning! :munch:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Some pics of my newly decorated spare room :thumbup: I love the deep plum colour :cloud9:

Gorge!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> ok i have lickle one:( worked out ov date and here it is x

Awww, that's the spirit! You're right it is only ickle...*gets magnifying glass* :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

oooh swanky room Kit! That's nicer than my bedroom and my spare room is absolutely full of junk


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Some pics of my newly decorated spare room :thumbup: I love the deep plum colour :cloud9:
> 
> Gorge!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks newbie doobeee dooooooo :flower:

How are you doing today? Still snowed under with horrid work? :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> oooh swanky room Kit! That's nicer than my bedroom and my spare room is absolutely full of junk

Thanks lovely! 

Haha! So was my spare room till I did this! I figure if I don't get this done before bubba arrives, I never will. We've only been in this house for 3 years :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok...pot pics eventually....

This was me at 15+6




This was me at 18+6




..and this is me today at 23 weeks exactamundo!


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo, 21,000th post approacheth!! Who wants it???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Big kiss Good night my lovelies:kiss: I spoke to my sis tonight, she's on the "can't make it" track tonight:nope: The restaurant are bugging me big time for confirmation of her presence or not! I veer between- 'sort your priorities out sis and tell me one way or the other!' and 'tis only a wedding and a restaurant, no wonder she's not decided yet!' But my Bro's already in London 2 days early ready to meet my parent's for the off, with his suit hanging up on the wall like my little dss:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> ok...pot pics eventually....
> 
> This was me at 15+6
> 
> View attachment 177956
> 
> 
> 
> this was me at 18+6
> 
> View attachment 177959
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is me today at 23 weeks exactamundo!
> 
> View attachment 177960
> View attachment 177961


boy bump!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Big kiss Good night my lovelies:kiss: I spoke to my sis tonight, she's on the "can't make it" track tonight:nope: The restaurant are bugging me big time for confirmation of her presence or not! I veer between- 'sort your priorities out sis and tell me one way or the other!' and 'tis only a wedding and a restaurant, no wonder she's not decided yet!' But my Bro's already in London 2 days early ready to meet my parent's for the off, with his suit hanging up on the wall like my little dss:haha:

Y'know, this is making me a big angry I must admit. Why is she doing this? It's mean. I know she's your sis but really? There should be no question about her attending except maybe if her leg was hanging off or something..and even then she should sellotape it back on and get a wheelchair sorted out. I don't understand :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hissy::brat::hissy: Want! want! want! Baby Bump like Kit!
Must go to bed, tomorrow is da big cleany cleany and put flowers everywhere and make all the guest beds up day:thumbup: So I can Chillax on Wednesday:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Lovely room :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ok...pot pics eventually....
> 
> This was me at 15+6
> 
> View attachment 177956
> 
> 
> 
> this was me at 18+6
> 
> View attachment 177959
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is me today at 23 weeks exactamundo!
> 
> View attachment 177960
> View attachment 177961
> 
> 
> 
> boy bump!!!Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: You can tell this how??


----------



## Mollykins

And look at that pot Miss Kit!! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :hissy::brat::hissy: Want! want! want! Baby Bump like Kit!
> Must go to bed, tomorrow is da big cleany cleany and put flowers everywhere and make all the guest beds up day:thumbup: So I can Chillax on Wednesday:haha:

Night night Holly...hope you get some quality sleepytime in preparation for your super clean! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

I only went and did it AGAIN!!! :ninja: :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- TBH, I think your sis is being down right rotten. :growlmad: If she wants to be this way... revoke the invitation or tell her, "Well, I told the restaurant that you will not there so there is no longer any room for you." [-(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> And look at that pot Miss Kit!! :awww:

Do you think it looks like a pregnant pot now or still like I eat too much pizza? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Kit is all right. You can't hide the ninja inside... I hear your Scot's blood is to blame... :-k Must just be a rumour though yes? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> And look at that pot Miss Kit!! :awww:
> 
> Do you think it looks like a pregnant pot now or still like I eat too much pizza? :shrug:Click to expand...

Pregnant pot for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :haha: Kit is all right. You can't hide the ninja inside... I hear your Scot's blood is to blame... :-k Must just be a rumour though yes? :winkwink:

Think you might be right :blush:

Me greedy for 000'ths posts!!! :munch: I must pay more attention :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- TBH, I think your sis is being down right rotten. :growlmad: If she wants to be this way... revoke the invitation or tell her, "Well, I told the restaurant that you will not there so there is no longer any room for you." [-(

I'm inclined to agree Moll....it's really unfair :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Big kiss Good night my lovelies:kiss: I spoke to my sis tonight, she's on the "can't make it" track tonight:nope: The restaurant are bugging me big time for confirmation of her presence or not! I veer between- 'sort your priorities out sis and tell me one way or the other!' and 'tis only a wedding and a restaurant, no wonder she's not decided yet!' But my Bro's already in London 2 days early ready to meet my parent's for the off, with his suit hanging up on the wall like my little dss:haha:
> 
> Y'know, this is making me a big angry I must admit. Why is she doing this? It's mean. I know she's your sis but really? There should be no question about her attending except maybe if her leg was hanging off or something..and even then she should sellotape it back on and get a wheelchair sorted out. I don't understand :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah me too:grr: But hey, what can you do? I've done everything I can:nope: I'm off to bed with my cocoa:shrug: LO will be up early and WALKING everywhere (see blurry pics from today, she goes fast! and hides behind things alot, Paparazzi reflex!) OOoo AND MY BAG CHARM KIT! Finished this morning! I love that your monkeys will be coming to the meal in the evening:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

Very pretty Monkey loves Holly. :awww: So sweet.


----------



## kit_cat

Awww, look at Holly..off like a rocket!!! :happydance:

Beautiful job made of your bag charm! Little Russian dolls on there too..lovely :cloud9: I've asked the monkeys for a full report on the meal and evening festivities :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- TBH, I think your sis is being down right rotten. :growlmad: If she wants to be this way... revoke the invitation or tell her, "Well, I told the restaurant that you will not there so there is no longer any room for you." [-(

:haha: That's what my dh is like on the subject! He's a :ninja: He says that it's lucky the language barrier stops them from communicating or he'd have a thing or 2 to say! While me...anything for a quiet life!

Must go to bed! 11pm here! big kiss Turts all XXXXXX:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Night again lovely :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Night night Holly.


----------



## LunaLady

So many pictures! I'm gone for a couple hours and there's so much to see! :cloud9:

Kit - I love the room! One of the walls in my illusive India room is that color! 'Delicious Berry' it is called by my home improvement store... :)
And LOVELY pot pics!! You're looking so very pregnant! I love it!

Bethany - Basically you're sister is a poo face and needs to get over herself. I agree that you should tell her that she needs to make up her stinkin' mind this instant or else she forfeits her seat! :growlmad:
Adorable pictures of LO, as usual!

Molly - :hugs: Sorry about your stress level being too high. Do you have some lavender essential oil? Put some in an essential oil burner and watch the atmosphere in your house calm under its spell... works for me! :D

I've been rather lazy today... haven't done a single chore. I really should do the dishes and the dog could use a walk, for sure... but honestly, I'd rather curl up in bed and sleep until tomorrow!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> So many pictures! I'm gone for a couple hours and there's so much to see! :cloud9:
> 
> Kit - I love the room! One of the walls in my illusive India room is that color! 'Delicious Berry' it is called by my home improvement store... :)
> And LOVELY pot pics!! You're looking so very pregnant! I love it!
> 
> Bethany - Basically you're sister is a poo face and needs to get over herself. I agree that you should tell her that she needs to make up her stinkin' mind this instant or else she forfeits her seat! :growlmad:
> Adorable pictures of LO, as usual!
> 
> Molly - :hugs: Sorry about your stress level being too high. Do you have some lavender essential oil? Put some in an essential oil burner and watch the atmosphere in your house calm under its spell... works for me! :D
> 
> I've been rather lazy today... haven't done a single chore. I really should do the dishes and the dog could use a walk, for sure... but honestly, I'd rather curl up in bed and sleep until tomorrow!!

Thanks Luna...I'm really looking forward to seeing your India room too....you tease us with little details now and then...get with the pics!! :winkwink:

Why worry about chores? They'll be there tomorrow eh? Chillax!!!!! :coolio:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok..time for me to go to bed too before I turn into a Scottish pumpkin...which is of course more commonly known as a Scumpkin :winkwink:

Night night lovely turtles :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, Kit! Sleep well!

And you're right - the dishes will still be there! LOL! (I think that's the problem... :-k )

And, I know... I've been such a tease about our room!! We got most of it put together this weekend... so much drilling into the walls and hanging stuff and curtains and art and lanterns and ... ah! Who knew this would be such an enormous project?! Not me. :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunch they might be at the same venue, the MIPIM? DH says they need Insurance people there as investors in building projects:shrug: He asked for your BIL's number since contacts are everything:haha:

Omg..that's where he is !!!
It's like we are actually meeting and enjoying some bread and strong coffee !!!

Get your rest bridalpants xx


----------



## Crunchie

Great pot pics kit xxx

Loving the room
Xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunch they might be at the same venue, the MIPIM? DH says they need Insurance people there as investors in building projects:shrug: He asked for your BIL's number since contacts are everything:haha:
> 
> Omg..that's where he is !!!
> It's like we are actually meeting and enjoying some bread and strong coffee !!!
> 
> Get your rest bridalpants xxClick to expand...

Small world!! Yes it's like we're frankenfamily now :hugs::friends:

Woke up at 4am, having a little fit of insomnia/hunger. I'll nap when LO does tomorrow though...


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ok...pot pics eventually....
> 
> This was me at 15+6
> 
> View attachment 177956
> 
> 
> 
> this was me at 18+6
> 
> View attachment 177959
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is me today at 23 weeks exactamundo!
> 
> View attachment 177960
> View attachment 177961
> 
> 
> 
> boy bump!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :haha: You can tell this how??Click to expand...

You look like my BF did with her boy, kind of long vertical bumpage. I had a girl and had pokey out the front style:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin on her lionwalk:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manga/hello-kitty-14.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ROILION1%5B1%5D.gif

Right, back to bed for me.....:sleep:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my tests are lightier today :hissy::shock::cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles

Having some breakfast at the airport which was probably a mistake because I feel rather :sick: now

Babyhopes, remember they all have different dye saturation so the line colour will vary. I SO understand the compulsion but try resist stressing yourself out like this. As someone else on here said, it wouldn't have helped me because my levels kept rising

Beautiful room Kit :thumbup: And your bump is SOOOOOO cute!!!!

Anyway, must pay my bill, pack up my laptop and catch my plane. YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok hun i will try,my wee wee was loads lightier tday any way :( x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

I'm working from home today :yipee:...could really do with a bit of respite from the road! How are you all today?

Crunchie...what time is your scan lovely? Good luck, can't wait to hear/see all about it :hugs:

Trin...have a lovely time on your travels m'love, it will be no less than a tonic for you right now I'm sure :hugs: Really looking forward to tales of your lion walk :thumbup:

Holly....hope the monster cleaning project goes well today and your house is shining like a new pin to receive you guests :happydance: Once they arrive, IT'S NEARLY TIME!!!!!! :happydance::yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

Hey Clare....Trin's right...step away from the IC's...they're not reliable for monitoring your levels at all. Cool head remember? :flower:

Love to all...I'll be checking in over the course of the day (love when I can do that :happydance:)


----------



## kit_cat

I wonder why I have had a papaya two weeks running? :shrug: Maybe there's little growth between 22 & 23 weeks, or maybe they just ran out of child shaped fruit/veg (banana aside)????


----------



## HollyMonkey

:laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::laundry::iron::dishes:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::laundry::iron::dishes:

:haha:

Now THAT is busy!!! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I wonder why I have had a papaya two weeks running? :shrug: Maybe there's little growth between 22 & 23 weeks, or maybe they just ran out of child shaped fruit/veg (banana aside)????

It's probably just a slightly bigger papaya?:shrug:

Step slowly away from the wee sticks *babyhopes*.....=;


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::laundry::iron::dishes:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Now THAT is busy!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Impressive hey! It's sunny so all the dirt shows up, just cleaned the walls of the kitchen:haha: White tiles:shrug:

Ooo Hollymonkeychops has just taken a bite out my lipstick! Silly Monkey!!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles
> 
> Having some breakfast at the airport which was probably a mistake because I feel rather :sick: now
> 
> Babyhopes, remember they all have different dye saturation so the line colour will vary. I SO understand the compulsion but try resist stressing yourself out like this. As someone else on here said, it wouldn't have helped me because my levels kept rising
> 
> Beautiful room Kit :thumbup: And your bump is SOOOOOO cute!!!!
> 
> Anyway, must pay my bill, pack up my laptop and catch my plane. YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

Bon voyage Trin! :plane:


----------



## kit_cat

.....but Holly, surely you mean...

:laundry::iron::comp::dishes::hangwashing::coffee::munch::laundry::iron::comp::dishes::hangwashing: :coffee::comp::munch:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::laundry::iron::dishes:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Now THAT is busy!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive hey! It's sunny so all the dirt shows up, just cleaned the walls of the kitchen:haha: White tiles:shrug:
> 
> Ooo Hollymonkeychops has just taken a bite out my lipstick! Silly Monkey!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Mmmm, tasty lippy :munch:, was is a favourite?

I remember my friends little girl got hold of my friend's fake tan, smeared it all over liberally but as it was one of those that develops in a few hours, it wasn't till she got LO up in the morning that she shrieked thinking she had developed jaundice!! :shock: Streaky jaundice is obviously the more rare variety of the jaundices :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> .....but Holly, surely you mean...
> 
> :laundry::iron::comp::dishes::hangwashing::coffee::munch::laundry::iron::comp::dishes::hangwashing::coffee::comp::munch:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes quite a pleasant Loreal one I wear alot.:haha: Omg for the fake tan!!

Right, back to the cleaning, this is bad for me having you working from home Kit!:muaha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes quite a pleasant Loreal one I wear alot.:haha: Omg for the fake tan!!
> 
> Right, back to the cleaning, this is bad for me having you working from home Kit!:muaha:

Nooooo, it's not, it's gooooooood *said in evil tones* :muaha:

I'd better get some work done myself........:comp:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo Kit and slightly bigger papaya :hi:
Helloooo busy Bethany and little lipstick eater :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning lovers!

Holly how's the housework going? I need to do lots too but I really feel like OH needs to pull his weight and do some housework too as he does nothing. He lives with me for free, pays no bills etc and doesn't even do the washing up. Slight sore point but I don't know how to bring it up without it sounding like I'm nagging him.


----------



## Crunchie

Bonjour ! 

appt is at 3.45pm today........boooo and last 2 hours:wacko:
trying to keep busy until then .......not as busy as monkeypants more :coffee:

clare step away from the sticks !!!!! 

sara, cant you do more of a ......hun....cant we do they washing up together ??? and then sulk away to the pc ????


----------



## emandi

Hello Crunchie :hi:, your scan day today! :happydance:
Hope you will show us some pictures later :winkwink:.
Enjoy every second of it :hugs:.

:hi: Sarachka


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUrzQy9NKEY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

When OH tells me alice is evil and I have to get rid of her before a baby arrives I just don't know WHAT he's talking about!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Morning lovers!
> 
> Holly how's the housework going? I need to do lots too but I really feel like OH needs to pull his weight and do some housework too as he does nothing. He lives with me for free, pays no bills etc and doesn't even do the washing up. Slight sore point but I don't know how to bring it up without it sounding like I'm nagging him.

It seems endless! But I'm enjoying it:happydance: Just put LO in her cot so I'll have a big housework splurge now without her to distract me...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just heard on the radio that it's international Women's Day!

Happy Women's Day everyone:flower:


----------



## emandi

Happy women's day from me too.
Today is a special day for me-we conceived Emily 4years ago :flower:

Have a lovely day dear turtles :flower:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy 4 year today Emandi. I think you and OH were eating pancakes with cream and the like and it got out of hand and now we have beautiful Emily.

This brings me nicely to my next point *it's pancake day*. Bethany I can't actually believe that you forgot that it's way more important! Not really but happy pancake day lovers and you are all marvellous women and I can't think of better women to share this with :D

the few that asked... The business is bid writing for charities, it should really pick up what with councils closing the doors to things left right and centre. I used to write bids before I met you guys and so my Mum is doing the business side of things in getting clients etc etc and I will be writing their profiles and bids, we get a percentage of the bid if it wins (see this is where it is risky it's almost like 'no win no fee' ha!) Her other side that I wil help with (but only for now) is a software package that has been designed for services and evidences client activity (it ties in with writing a good bid = evidence)... Hopefully it will fly and I will be rich :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello emandi!! Happy 4 years today, Women's Day and Pancake Day to you!! :flower:

How are you lovely?


----------



## emandi

Jaynie, pancake day? Didn't know that :shrug:
Hope business goes well and you'll earn some nice money from it :winkwink:.

Btw what is your plan for this month? Sorry, forgot to check your ticker. Are you going to try to catch that eggie or you are on a break ... 
And how is Adam behaving?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Morning lovers!
> 
> Holly how's the housework going? I need to do lots too but I really feel like OH needs to pull his weight and do some housework too as he does nothing. He lives with me for free, pays no bills etc and doesn't even do the washing up. Slight sore point but I don't know how to bring it up without it sounding like I'm nagging him.

Ooer, you're a much more tolerant woman than me for sure! I'm a definite 50/50 kind of gal....I need my OH to put as much into our relationship as I do. I'd suggest this to him if I were you :shrug:


----------



## emandi

Hello dear Kit :flower: and thank you, thank you, thank you :hugs:.
I am ok, waiting to O, a few more days to go, except that nothing to report :nope:.
What about you? Lovely little bump you have there :thumbup:, but have to admit your abdominal muscles must be really strong.


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hello dear Kit :flower: and thank you, thank you, thank you :hugs:.
> I am ok, waiting to O, a few more days to go, except that nothing to report :nope:.
> What about you? Lovely little bump you have there :thumbup:, but have to admit your abdominal muscles must be really strong.


Are you going to give yourself a bit of a break this cycle and just try to let things happen? I hope it's not so stressful now that you know you are ok physically.:hugs:

About my bump...I think I'm just one of those who won't explode fully till nearer the end of my pregnancy. My ribs do hurt sometimes though which is odd as I can feel everything trying to push out :wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:bfn: this morning :( looks like was a faulty test/evap!


:cry::cry:

Top is FMU bottom is from this afternoon!

I have an appointment at Barnsley Hospital on 17th March 11:30am so it's not all bad!


inverted version

stark white nothing at all :(


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Happy and safe travels, can't wait to hear back from you about how today went. :thumbup:

Kit- :wave: Happy to see you are able to work from home today. 

Holly- You busy, cleaning, tired, monkey! Super woman today eh? :flower:

Ginge, I'm sorry about your bfn love. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> Jaynie, pancake day? Didn't know that :shrug:
> Hope business goes well and you'll earn some nice money from it :winkwink:.
> 
> Btw what is your plan for this month? Sorry, forgot to check your ticker. Are you going to try to catch that eggie or you are on a break ...
> And how is Adam behaving?

Me and Adam are ok, both just wanting to get in to the house! It's almost not a real relationship if you know what I mean. We have ended up with different standards because of our living situation. I honestly believe we're both a bit fed up now. We don't get out enough but this money that I should get from this will be good. Even though it's only a small amount now I shall be investigating straight away whether I can go self employed... The job centre have some 'buffers' for you if you do this. So yes, sorry to rant but we are good, getting better and yes still on a break the month from hell last month has rocked the emotional boat for me. I also want Adam to be at least a little bit interested in our TTC journey!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovers!
> 
> Holly how's the housework going? I need to do lots too but I really feel like OH needs to pull his weight and do some housework too as he does nothing. He lives with me for free, pays no bills etc and doesn't even do the washing up. Slight sore point but I don't know how to bring it up without it sounding like I'm nagging him.
> 
> Ooer, you're a much more tolerant woman than me for sure! I'm a definite 50/50 kind of gal....I need my OH to put as much into our relationship as I do. I'd suggest this to him if I were you :shrug:Click to expand...

I concur. I have to have my OH putting in as much as I am. Note the recent problems we have been having because simply he is lacking and getting complacent with me. He must think I will be here forever. If you don't sort it you will become resentful at which point *one* awkward convo wouldn't seem so bad :shrug: just my humble opinion on the matter lover. I've missed you.


----------



## firstbaby25

I have to dash as I have to go the Job Centre (hate hate hate the place!) However Ginge sorry for :bfn: but the top with FMU on non inverted looks a bit line-y to me. I am no wise turtle though just sezzin what I fink innit?! :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovers!
> 
> Holly how's the housework going? I need to do lots too but I really feel like OH needs to pull his weight and do some housework too as he does nothing. He lives with me for free, pays no bills etc and doesn't even do the washing up. Slight sore point but I don't know how to bring it up without it sounding like I'm nagging him.
> 
> Ooer, you're a much more tolerant woman than me for sure! I'm a definite 50/50 kind of gal....I need my OH to put as much into our relationship as I do. I'd suggest this to him if I were you :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur. I have to have my OH putting in as much as I am. Note the recent problems we have been having because simply he is lacking and getting complacent with me. He must think I will be here forever. If you don't sort it you will become resentful at which point *one* awkward convo wouldn't seem so bad :shrug: just my humble opinion on the matter lover. I've missed you.Click to expand...

I agree with Kit and Jaynie, as it's bothering you, it's worth the effort to talk to him about it. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Pancake day everyone, I'm currently in the library with my girls and niece while my sister tries on her wedding dress, and then off home to make pancakes I will catch up soon, hope you're all well xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Busy busy indeed! Did take Hollypop to the park this afternoon though, it's a glorious sunny day and 15°C so impossible not to go out and play a bit! Getting there with the cleaning but it will be easier to do once LO's in bed to be honest...Been to the florists and ordered my flowers for the house and table at restaurant, and my posie. And went to the Town Hall with LO's birth certificate and Livret de Famille. Slowly getting things ticked off my list....

Tonight on my list is a nice thing, I'm going to pamper myself and do a hand and feet manicure and eyebrow pluck etc session. With a glass of wine and BnB to make an evening of it :happydance:

I've welled up 3 times today with happy emotional tears:cry: It's so sunny and my baby is so lovely and I'm getting married on Saturday, my heart just keeps getting too full:shrug::cry:

Sorry Ginge for NTT's (Not This Time, like on Sarachka's test smileys she made) :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I always forget pancake day:dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Morning lovely Turtles :D


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- You sweet emotional turtle friend. I'm so glad I am not the only weeper on the thread. :hugs:

Luna- Good morning Seattle! :haha: I couldn't resist. How is this day going for you so far?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I always forget pancake day:dohh:

Never heard of this pancake day until they showed William and Kate flipping them during their visit to Ireland this morning on the news. What's the story behind pancake day?


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - Going fine... I'm ready for bed again, though! DH was up half the night because he couldn't stop thinking about work stuff and kept me up, too. Mom and I are going walking this afternoon, that's always nice. And I took the dog for a walk yesterday, so that'll be two days in a row after a few weeks break! :haha:

Newbie - It's my understanding that it has to do with Shrove Tuesday or Fat Tuesday - tomorrow is the first day of Lent. It's pretty traditional for Catholic/Episcopal/Etc churches to have a pancake dinner tonight. Ah, so many years of playing waitress to the old grannies and gramps at my church on pancake night. LOL.


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie love- The US celebrated their national pancake day on the 1st of this month but here is the story you asked for...

Pancake Day or Shrove Tuesday is the traditional day of feasting before Ash Wednesday and the 40 days of Lent leading up to Easter. The day allows Christians/Catholics and those observing the Lent practice, to use up their surplus eggs and fats before embarking upon the traditional Lenten fast, with pancakes offering the perfect way of utilising the ingredients.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I hear you! Since I've fallen pregnant I am all for getting up on time in the morning but after an hour of being awake I am slammed with this overall feeling of exhaustion. :nope: It's no good really. 

My OH has been really sick lately and the night before last he woke up at 3am with a bloody nose from the coughing, sneezing, and general "I'm dying" stuff he's been doing. We were up until 330 dealing with everything and even so, I wasn't able to go back to sleep until 4. :dohh: I became a little concerned about the potential for him to get a sinus infection on top of everything else and planned for steam treatments of garlic and chamomile (not at the same time). Fortunately no new bloody noses and he was fit enough to return to work today. Apparently 2 of his crew is out sick with what seems like the same thing. :(


----------



## LunaLady

Eeep! So sorry you're still having to deal with sicklings in your house, Molly! :( That's no fair.
Has he tried a neti pot?? I swear by them :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone! sitting down for 5 minutes and then am making pancakes, sugar and lemon and strawberries and cream and chocolate buttons with cream oooo yummy!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Eeep! So sorry you're still having to deal with sicklings in your house, Molly! :( That's no fair.
> Has he tried a neti pot?? I swear by them :cloud9:

No we didn't try a neti pot as is nose is... leaking quite well. Which, we suspect, is what caused his nose bleed. :(

We are generally such a healthy house... I have no idea why this sickness is lingering. The girls had to be put on antibiotics and are starting to sound better, my oldest can actually breath through her nose now and isn't coughing every 30 seconds. :awww: The doctor has instructed that we not play outside for a couple more days, just to be sure that we don't irritate their lungs and everything again. I feel so bad... we've never been so... stuck at home. It's so BORING. I mean, we are able to do crafts and play inside but nothing can beat going outside! I suppose the upside is that we've been working on our studies more and my youngest read her first two words the other day. :thumbup:

My goodness. I am prattling on like an 80 year old woman. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

That sounds delicious April! I think I'll make german pancakes... pleasant surprise for my OH. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

That sounds sooo yummy, April!!! Boo for me that I can't have pancakes :(

Molly - it's totally understandable, you're not prattling on! We've been sick quite a bit this year, too and it's been many, many years since either of us has have any sickness before this! I guess this is just a particularly aggressive year for the viruses! :devil:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks Ladies, I have a poundland cheapie left which I will use later on or tomorrow but I have a feeling it was a dodgy test!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone! sitting down for 5 minutes and then am making pancakes, sugar and lemon and strawberries and cream and chocolate buttons with cream oooo yummy!

That's so kind of you, making us all pancakes:hugs: Can you make mine a savoury one please, say grated cheese and ham?:thumbup:

I'm calling it a day, haven't quite finished all my jobs but time to relax and enjoy my evening now.

For dinner: I'm not sure whether I want blinis (indeed a kind of pancake:happydance:) with smoked trout (cheaper than salmon, looks the same though:haha:) with a big salad OR a kind of oniony garlicky courgettey tomatoey mushroomy concoction with chicken and rice.:-k I think the latter- since dh is away I can eat loads of garlic, and save my easy no-cooking meal for tomorrow lunchtime. Plus there are lots of veggies in the fridge that need using up :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks Ladies, I have a poundland cheapie left which I will use later on or tomorrow but I have a feeling it was a dodgy test!

What does CD 27 translate to in dpo language for you?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA!

I haven't forgotten your Russian doll fabric garland pics, I've just been a *slutbag* and not got round to re-posting it yet :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Eeep! So sorry you're still having to deal with sicklings in your house, Molly! :( That's no fair.
> Has he tried a neti pot?? I swear by them :cloud9:
> 
> No we didn't try a neti pot as is nose is... leaking quite well. Which, we suspect, is what caused his nose bleed. :(
> 
> We are generally such a healthy house... I have no idea why this sickness is lingering. The girls had to be put on antibiotics and are starting to sound better, my oldest can actually breath through her nose now and isn't coughing every 30 seconds. :awww: The doctor has instructed that we not play outside for a couple more days, just to be sure that we don't irritate their lungs and everything again. I feel so bad... we've never been so... stuck at home. It's so BORING. I mean, we are able to do crafts and play inside but nothing can beat going outside! I suppose the upside is that we've been working on our studies more and my youngest read her first two words the other day. :thumbup:
> 
> My goodness. I am prattling on like an 80 year old woman. :dohh:Click to expand...

Congratulations mini Molly!:thumbup::book::amartass:
I gave Holly some crayons and paper at the highchair this morning, she did lots of 'putting the crayons in and out of the pencil case' and not much scribbling:haha:
Once the spring comes your snuffles will all dry up :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies !!

Scan went well and low risk for downs and everything !! They have me at 11 +6 x 

Have some great pics ... None good for the nub though

Will post later xxx lots of love


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies !!
> 
> Scan went well and low risk for downs and everything !! They have me at 11 +6 x
> 
> Have some great pics ... None good for the nub though
> 
> Will post later xxx lots of love

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Eeep! So sorry you're still having to deal with sicklings in your house, Molly! :( That's no fair.
> Has he tried a neti pot?? I swear by them :cloud9:
> 
> No we didn't try a neti pot as is nose is... leaking quite well. Which, we suspect, is what caused his nose bleed. :(
> 
> We are generally such a healthy house... I have no idea why this sickness is lingering. The girls had to be put on antibiotics and are starting to sound better, my oldest can actually breath through her nose now and isn't coughing every 30 seconds. :awww: The doctor has instructed that we not play outside for a couple more days, just to be sure that we don't irritate their lungs and everything again. I feel so bad... we've never been so... stuck at home. It's so BORING. I mean, we are able to do crafts and play inside but nothing can beat going outside! I suppose the upside is that we've been working on our studies more and my youngest read her first two words the other day. :thumbup:
> 
> My goodness. I am prattling on like an 80 year old woman. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations mini Molly!:thumbup::book::amartass:
> I gave Holly some crayons and paper at the highchair this morning, she did lots of 'putting the crayons in and out of the pencil case' and not much scribbling:haha:
> Once the spring comes your snuffles will all dry up :flower:Click to expand...

Sadly, the spring doesn't offer much of a reprieve. The girls have seasonal allergies. :dohh: Something my dear grandmother seems to have passed down... along with her allergy to strawberries (my oldest is allergic). 

Holly will be scribbling away in no time... just be happy she is not eating the crayons as of yet! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> That sounds sooo yummy, April!!! Boo for me that I can't have pancakes :(
> 
> Molly - it's totally understandable, you're not prattling on! We've been sick quite a bit this year, too and it's been many, many years since either of us has have any sickness before this! I guess this is just a particularly aggressive year for the viruses! :devil:

Luna are you a coeliac dude like my mum perchance?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies !!
> 
> Scan went well and low risk for downs and everything !! They have me at 11 +6 x
> 
> Have some great pics ... None good for the nub though
> 
> Will post later xxx lots of love

Yay! :yipee: I can't wait for Franken baby pics!


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks hollichka! X

I'm watching Black Swan on my new 42 inch telly. Tis nice. I think there's going to be some good sex scenes in this so I hope OH isn't too late home tonight. 


Yesterday I was at a meeting for the charity being ran by city council for our twin city in Ukraine. It was a bit of a bun fight between the old guys. We will do a toy appeal though yay!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Eeep! So sorry you're still having to deal with sicklings in your house, Molly! :( That's no fair.
> Has he tried a neti pot?? I swear by them :cloud9:
> 
> No we didn't try a neti pot as is nose is... leaking quite well. Which, we suspect, is what caused his nose bleed. :(
> 
> We are generally such a healthy house... I have no idea why this sickness is lingering. The girls had to be put on antibiotics and are starting to sound better, my oldest can actually breath through her nose now and isn't coughing every 30 seconds. :awww: The doctor has instructed that we not play outside for a couple more days, just to be sure that we don't irritate their lungs and everything again. I feel so bad... we've never been so... stuck at home. It's so BORING. I mean, we are able to do crafts and play inside but nothing can beat going outside! I suppose the upside is that we've been working on our studies more and my youngest read her first two words the other day. :thumbup:
> 
> My goodness. I am prattling on like an 80 year old woman. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations mini Molly!:thumbup::book::amartass:
> I gave Holly some crayons and paper at the highchair this morning, she did lots of 'putting the crayons in and out of the pencil case' and not much scribbling:haha:
> Once the spring comes your snuffles will all dry up :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, the spring doesn't offer much of a reprieve. The girls have seasonal allergies. :dohh: Something my dear grandmother seems to have passed down... along with her allergy to strawberries (my oldest is allergic).
> 
> Holly will be scribbling away in no time... just be happy she is not eating the crayons as of yet! :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm she did try eating the crayons too:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Eeep! So sorry you're still having to deal with sicklings in your house, Molly! :( That's no fair.
> Has he tried a neti pot?? I swear by them :cloud9:
> 
> No we didn't try a neti pot as is nose is... leaking quite well. Which, we suspect, is what caused his nose bleed. :(
> 
> We are generally such a healthy house... I have no idea why this sickness is lingering. The girls had to be put on antibiotics and are starting to sound better, my oldest can actually breath through her nose now and isn't coughing every 30 seconds. :awww: The doctor has instructed that we not play outside for a couple more days, just to be sure that we don't irritate their lungs and everything again. I feel so bad... we've never been so... stuck at home. It's so BORING. I mean, we are able to do crafts and play inside but nothing can beat going outside! I suppose the upside is that we've been working on our studies more and my youngest read her first two words the other day. :thumbup:
> 
> My goodness. I am prattling on like an 80 year old woman. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations mini Molly!:thumbup::book::amartass:
> I gave Holly some crayons and paper at the highchair this morning, she did lots of 'putting the crayons in and out of the pencil case' and not much scribbling:haha:
> Once the spring comes your snuffles will all dry up :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, the spring doesn't offer much of a reprieve. The girls have seasonal allergies. :dohh: Something my dear grandmother seems to have passed down... along with her allergy to strawberries (my oldest is allergic).
> 
> Holly will be scribbling away in no time... just be happy she is not eating the crayons as of yet! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm she did try eating the crayons too:shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: So very normal.


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie - YAY for your lovely scan!! Can't wait to see the pics!! :D

Bethany - No, I'm not diagnosed Coeliac or anything - but my body just HATES wheat/gluten of any kind. I get super puffy and bloated and nearly bi-polar like. I suppose I just might have some aversion to it. Plus, it makes me F-A-T FAT like no one's business. DH and were vegan for a year and a half and despite counting calories and weighing out every morsel to pass my lips I still gained quite a hefty sum eating that way. Too many carbs, too much wheat for this girl.
That's my story :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Thanks hollichka! X
> 
> I'm watching Black Swan on my new 42 inch telly. Tis nice. I think there's going to be some good sex scenes in this so I hope OH isn't too late home tonight.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was at a meeting for the charity being ran by city council for our twin city in Ukraine. It was a bit of a bun fight between the old guys. We will do a toy appeal though yay!

There's quite a fantastic sex scene, IMO! :thumbup:
Although, I saw this in the theater with my MOTHER, so it was a titch awkward... :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Thanks hollichka! X
> 
> I'm watching Black Swan on my new 42 inch telly. Tis nice. I think there's going to be some good sex scenes in this so I hope OH isn't too late home tonight.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was at a meeting for the charity being ran by city council for our twin city in Ukraine. It was a bit of a bun fight between the old guys. We will do a toy appeal though yay!

Do tell me how you like Black Swan... it just came out in theaters here... or is going to come out shortly. (I really don't follow movies. :haha:) Our anniversary is on the 17th and we have an all day babysitter for the 20th so we were thinking we might go see a movie. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hollichka! X
> 
> I'm watching Black Swan on my new 42 inch telly. Tis nice. I think there's going to be some good sex scenes in this so I hope OH isn't too late home tonight.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was at a meeting for the charity being ran by city council for our twin city in Ukraine. It was a bit of a bun fight between the old guys. We will do a toy appeal though yay!
> 
> There's quite a fantastic sex scene, IMO! :thumbup:
> Although, I saw this in the theater with my MOTHER, so it was a titch awkward... :haha:Click to expand...

Is it out then? For how long has it been out? I am so out of the loop with everything not fetus and child (or BnB) related. :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - I saw it in theaters with my mom over a month ago now... :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly - I saw it in theaters with my mom over a month ago now... :haha:

Oh geez :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm? DPO wise IF i ovulated at all :haha: if was on CD14 im 13dpo and if on 16 im 11dpo so a test would have shown on a superdrug early if it showed on the ebay cheapie?! :shrug: i've done 4....yep 4 tests today all at different times and all have shown negative so bleh! I shall await :witch: arriving!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Oh i wish God grant me the gift of calmness iv turnt into a crazier lady then b4!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Oh i wish God grant me the gift of calmness iv turnt into a crazier lady then b4!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> That sounds delicious April! I think I'll make german pancakes... pleasant surprise for my OH. :hugs:

oh ive never heard of German pancakes whats the difference? x



LunaLady said:


> That sounds sooo yummy, April!!! Boo for me that I can't have pancakes :(
> 
> Molly - it's totally understandable, you're not prattling on! We've been sick quite a bit this year, too and it's been many, many years since either of us has have any sickness before this! I guess this is just a particularly aggressive year for the viruses! :devil:

why cant you have any? x



HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! sitting down for 5 minutes and then am making pancakes, sugar and lemon and strawberries and cream and chocolate buttons with cream oooo yummy!
> 
> That's so kind of you, making us all pancakes:hugs: Can you make mine a savoury one please, say grated cheese and ham?:thumbup:
> 
> I'm calling it a day, haven't quite finished all my jobs but time to relax and enjoy my evening now.
> 
> For dinner: I'm not sure whether I want blinis (indeed a kind of pancake:happydance:) with smoked trout (cheaper than salmon, looks the same though:haha:) with a big salad OR a kind of oniony garlicky courgettey tomatoey mushroomy concoction with chicken and rice.:-k I think the latter- since dh is away I can eat loads of garlic, and save my easy no-cooking meal for tomorrow lunchtime. Plus there are lots of veggies in the fridge that need using up :thumbup:Click to expand...

i want a cheese and ham one now lol :/



Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies !!
> 
> Scan went well and low risk for downs and everything !! They have me at 11 +6 x
> 
> Have some great pics ... None good for the nub though
> 
> Will post later xxx lots of love

yay for good scan :D looking forward to the photos :D


----------



## mummyApril

oh i have an avocado :)


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for your acovado, April!!!!

I can't have pancakes because my body hates wheat/gluten :(


----------



## Mollykins

April- Yay for your avocado! :happydance:

Squeeze lemon and add powdered sugar on top is my OH's fav. :)
 



Attached Files:







german.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm? DPO wise IF i ovulated at all :haha: if was on CD14 im 13dpo and if on 16 im 11dpo so a test would have shown on a superdrug early if it showed on the ebay cheapie?! :shrug: i've done 4....yep 4 tests today all at different times and all have shown negative so bleh! I shall await :witch: arriving!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Reflexion/pas-compris.gif It does look like an evil evap then. Emandi had one like that, and Moomin. They sneak around in ladies bathrooms :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I even had a BFP with tap water on an IC Ginge!:wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good evening ladie lovers and a very happy pancake day,womens day and any other day it may well be today:thumbup:. Well im loving feeling little sweet potato wriggling and jiggling around in my tum:cloud9:, when will OH be able to feel it?:shrug:,i think he thinks im mad:wacko: when im like "ohhh there it goes again like incy wincy!!",i can't possibly contain my excitement for my scan in ummm 15 days:happydance::happydance:

Dont tell anyone but i went to our new posh big huge sainsburys today after work and bought a lovely girls top that says mummy+daddy=me!!:cloud9:and some girly booties (halfprice they were)i feel so stoopid as i dont know yet if pink or blue but could'nt resist:winkwink::blush::dohh:














kit_cat said:


> Some pics of my newly decorated spare room :thumbup: I love the deep plum colour :cloud9:


Kit-love,love,love the plum colour scheme kinda same as our room now well bedding and accessories LOVE IT KIT!!!:thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Ok...pot pics eventually....
> 
> This was me at 15+6
> 
> View attachment 177956
> 
> 
> 
> This was me at 18+6
> 
> View attachment 177959
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is me today at 23 weeks exactamundo!
> 
> View attachment 177960
> View attachment 177961

Kit- i feel humongos compared to you :blush: maybe i is eating to much ?:shrug:i thought you would be bigger but im holding onto your swelvte tummy muscles and my excuse being already being stretched so popped earlier huh!!!:wacko:




TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles
> 
> Having some breakfast at the airport which was probably a mistake because I feel rather :sick: now
> 
> Babyhopes, remember they all have different dye saturation so the line colour will vary. I SO understand the compulsion but try resist stressing yourself out like this. As someone else on here said, it wouldn't have helped me because my levels kept rising
> 
> Beautiful room Kit :thumbup: And your bump is SOOOOOO cute!!!!
> 
> Anyway, must pay my bill, pack up my laptop and catch my plane. YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


Trin-hope you enjoy your conference and have a bit of fun and all:hugs: see you catching up evening Trinny !!:hugs:




kit_cat said:


> I wonder why I have had a papaya two weeks running? :shrug: Maybe there's little growth between 22 & 23 weeks, or maybe they just ran out of child shaped fruit/veg (banana aside)????


Kit-twas going to ask is it stuck lol?? wonder why:shrug:




firstbaby25 said:


> Happy 4 year today Emandi. I think you and OH were eating pancakes with cream and the like and it got out of hand and now we have beautiful Emily.
> 
> This brings me nicely to my next point *it's pancake day*. Bethany I can't actually believe that you forgot that it's way more important! Not really but happy pancake day lovers and you are all marvellous women and I can't think of better women to share this with :D
> 
> the few that asked... The business is bid writing for charities, it should really pick up what with councils closing the doors to things left right and centre. I used to write bids before I met you guys and so my Mum is doing the business side of things in getting clients etc etc and I will be writing their profiles and bids, we get a percentage of the bid if it wins (see this is where it is risky it's almost like 'no win no fee' ha!) Her other side that I wil help with (but only for now) is a software package that has been designed for services and evidences client activity (it ties in with writing a good bid = evidence)... Hopefully it will fly and I will be rich :shrug:


jaynie baby- sounds kinda cool bids and wins and softwear how very exciting:happydance:hope you and your mum start earning mega pounds remeber me yay!! when you do:hugs:you seem happy you are doing stuff now chickin




HollyMonkey said:


> Busy busy indeed! Did take Hollypop to the park this afternoon though, it's a glorious sunny day and 15°C so impossible not to go out and play a bit! Getting there with the cleaning but it will be easier to do once LO's in bed to be honest...Been to the florists and ordered my flowers for the house and table at restaurant, and my posie. And went to the Town Hall with LO's birth certificate and Livret de Famille. Slowly getting things ticked off my list....
> 
> Tonight on my list is a nice thing, I'm going to pamper myself and do a hand and feet manicure and eyebrow pluck etc session. With a glass of wine and BnB to make an evening of it :happydance:
> 
> I've welled up 3 times today with happy emotional tears:cry: It's so sunny and my baby is so lovely and I'm getting married on Saturday, my heart just keeps getting too full:shrug::cry:
> 
> Sorry Ginge for NTT's (Not This Time, like on Sarachka's test smileys she made) :hugs:

Bethany-awwww you are all soppy and :cry::cry:tis good yes :thumbup:brideypants dont want wonky brows so go steady on vino before plucking them arches :haha:



newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I always forget pancake day:dohh:
> 
> Never heard of this pancake day until they showed William and Kate flipping them during their visit to Ireland this morning on the news. What's the story behind pancake day?Click to expand...

Hey newbie dooby are you and everyone crazed out on wills&kate in the us?? someone at work was saying the states ate going crazy getting hair colours/cuts like kates replica rings and dresses of hers etc tis this true? How are you lovely?



mummyApril said:


> hello everyone! sitting down for 5 minutes and then am making pancakes, sugar and lemon and strawberries and cream and chocolate buttons with cream oooo yummy!


April-very swish i just did sugar :blush:




Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies !!
> 
> Scan went well and low risk for downs and everything !! They have me at 11 +6 x
> 
> Have some great pics ... None good for the nub though
> 
> Will post later xxx lots of love

Crunchie-yay for scan my love cant wait for pics:hugs:glad all is A*:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Yay for your avocado! :happydance:
> 
> Squeeze lemon and add powdered sugar on top is my OH's fav. :)

that looks impressive! i always have lemon and sugar! so scrummy off to make some more lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newmummy hello!:hugs:

Newbie I just saw them on tv too! Royal Pancake Tossers! OMG William is practically bald on top! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Yay for your avocado! :happydance:
> 
> Squeeze lemon and add powdered sugar on top is my OH's fav. :)
> 
> that looks impressive! i always have lemon and sugar! so scrummy off to make some more lol xClick to expand...

Of the sweet pancake variety lemon and sugar is deffo the yummiest. :thumbup:Especially when it's not even real lemon juice but that stuff in a plastic lemon shaped bottle, can't remember what it's called- Jif comes to mind but I think that's a cleaning product?:shrug: Ah, childhood nostalgia:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Yay for your avocado! :happydance:
> 
> Squeeze lemon and add powdered sugar on top is my OH's fav. :)
> 
> that looks impressive! i always have lemon and sugar! so scrummy off to make some more lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Of the sweet pancake variety lemon and sugar is deffo the yummiest. :thumbup:Especially when it's not even real lemon juice but that stuff in a plastic lemon shaped bottle, can't remember what it's called- Jif comes to mind but I think that's a cleaning product?:shrug: Ah, childhood nostalgia:cloud9:Click to expand...

haha it is called jif, and so did the cleaning product and then they changed it to cif?! of is it the other way around lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Yay for your avocado! :happydance:
> 
> Squeeze lemon and add powdered sugar on top is my OH's fav. :)
> 
> that looks impressive! i always have lemon and sugar! so scrummy off to make some more lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Of the sweet pancake variety lemon and sugar is deffo the yummiest. :thumbup:Especially when it's not even real lemon juice but that stuff in a plastic lemon shaped bottle, can't remember what it's called- Jif comes to mind but I think that's a cleaning product?:shrug: Ah, childhood nostalgia:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> haha it is called jif, and so did the cleaning product and then they changed it to cif?! of is it the other way around lol xClick to expand...

The cleaning product I have here is called Cif, so I guess formerly Jif:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Yay for your avocado! :happydance:
> 
> Squeeze lemon and add powdered sugar on top is my OH's fav. :)
> 
> that looks impressive! i always have lemon and sugar! so scrummy off to make some more lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Of the sweet pancake variety lemon and sugar is deffo the yummiest. :thumbup:Especially when it's not even real lemon juice but that stuff in a plastic lemon shaped bottle, can't remember what it's called- Jif comes to mind but I think that's a cleaning product?:shrug: Ah, childhood nostalgia:cloud9:Click to expand...

Hi Bethany:hugs:yes tis jif!! shold of seen all my LO's at work today squeezing on real lemon and sugar and the faces they were pulling were so funny:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

All right, I quit, I raise my little white flag....
 



Attached Files:







white flag.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

evening turtles

My goodness I am exhausticated beyond words!!! 3 hour bus ride turned into a nearly 5 hour bus ride with no airconditioner! Didn't have lunch. Went straight into a session at 5pm when we arrived and got out of the session at 7:30. Finally got to see my room at 8:30

The days are booked solid. We start sessions at 8am and end at 7pm then have dinner. I've booked a lion walk tomorrow morning at 6:45 so I'll probably miss breakfast but I suspect that it'll be worth it. We saw some albino springbok and giraffe on the way to the room. They have cheetah here as well :happydance:

The 3G signal is shockingly slow so everything takes ages to download so I may not catch up much


----------



## poas

Hello and goodnight-Have had hideous day so am going to sleep!!!!Hope all is ok though xx


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry your day was so long Trin. :hugs: Just keep thinking of your lion walk. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Hello and goodnight-Have had hideous day so am going to sleep!!!!Hope all is ok though xx

Sorry you've had such a rotten day lovey. Sleep it off and sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

evening turtles

My goodness I am exhausticated beyond words!!! 3 hour bus ride turned into a nearly 5 hour bus ride with no airconditioner! Didn't have lunch. Went straight into a session at 5pm when we arrived and got out of the session at 7:30. Finally got to see my room at 8:30

The days are booked solid. We start sessions at 8am and end at 7pm then have dinner. I've booked a lion walk tomorrow morning at 6:45 so I'll probably miss breakfast but I suspect that it'll be worth it. We saw some albino springbok and giraffe on the way to the room. They have cheetah here as well :happydance:

The 3G signal is shockingly slow so everything takes ages to download so I may not catch up much


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been calling my sis tonight again since the restaurant need confirmation of our numbers and my poor dh will be footing the bill of of an absentee if my sis says yes but doesn't come...sooooo, still no news from her, not even a text message...my mum manages to contact her...tells me that she isn't coming :nope: Honestly I'd cry if she wasn't coming because she was sick or something (in which case I'd re-organise things anyway) but it's just lack of organisation and inclination so I feel a tad :shrug: But my mum feels it alot tonight:cry: She likes important family reunions to be shared. In a way it's a shock for me too I guess, I never thought I'd get married without my sister there. My bro is just :grr: 

Rant over.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right, I quit, I raise my little white flag....

What are you quitting at m'love? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> evening turtles
> 
> My goodness I am exhausticated beyond words!!! 3 hour bus ride turned into a nearly 5 hour bus ride with no airconditioner! Didn't have lunch. Went straight into a session at 5pm when we arrived and got out of the session at 7:30. Finally got to see my room at 8:30
> 
> The days are booked solid. We start sessions at 8am and end at 7pm then have dinner. I've booked a lion walk tomorrow morning at 6:45 so I'll probably miss breakfast but I suspect that it'll be worth it. We saw some albino springbok and giraffe on the way to the room. They have cheetah here as well :happydance:
> 
> The 3G signal is shockingly slow so everything takes ages to download so I may not catch up much

Exhausticated Trin :awww: I bet you've already stolen a little lion cub, or cheetah cub, and you're snuggling up to it in your room :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> evening turtles
> 
> My goodness I am exhausticated beyond words!!! 3 hour bus ride turned into a nearly 5 hour bus ride with no airconditioner! Didn't have lunch. Went straight into a session at 5pm when we arrived and got out of the session at 7:30. Finally got to see my room at 8:30
> 
> The days are booked solid. We start sessions at 8am and end at 7pm then have dinner. I've booked a lion walk tomorrow morning at 6:45 so I'll probably miss breakfast but I suspect that it'll be worth it. We saw some albino springbok and giraffe on the way to the room. They have cheetah here as well :happydance:
> 
> The 3G signal is shockingly slow so everything takes ages to download so I may not catch up much

Ahh Trin..I thought you'd get to take it a bit easier. I bet you can't wait for tomorrow's lion adventure!!! 

Hope you don't end up too tired m'love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right, I quit, I raise my little white flag....
> 
> What are you quitting at m'love? :shrug:Click to expand...

Would it be childish if I said, "Everything" and ran to my bedroom to slam the door? :haha: Honestly though, it does just feel like everything. :shrug: I need a holiday.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I've been calling my sis tonight again since the restaurant need confirmation of our numbers and my poor dh will be footing the bill of of an absentee if my sis says yes but doesn't come...sooooo, still no news from her, not even a text message...my mum manages to contact her...tells me that she isn't coming :nope: Honestly I'd cry if she wasn't coming because she was sick or something (in which case I'd re-organise things anyway) but it's just lack of organisation and inclination so I feel a tad :shrug: But my mum feels it alot tonight:cry: She likes important family reunions to be shared. In a way it's a shock for me too I guess, I never thought I'd get married without my sister there. My bro is just :grr:
> 
> Rant over.

I'm sorry she's a troll. Maybe your brother should have a go at her? :trouble: :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh Holly! That is AWFUL of her. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've been calling my sis tonight again since the restaurant need confirmation of our numbers and my poor dh will be footing the bill of of an absentee if my sis says yes but doesn't come...sooooo, still no news from her, not even a text message...my mum manages to contact her...tells me that she isn't coming :nope: Honestly I'd cry if she wasn't coming because she was sick or something (in which case I'd re-organise things anyway) but it's just lack of organisation and inclination so I feel a tad :shrug: But my mum feels it alot tonight:cry: She likes important family reunions to be shared. In a way it's a shock for me too I guess, I never thought I'd get married without my sister there. My bro is just :grr:
> 
> Rant over.

Unfortunately we cannot choose our family unlike friends... and your sis will always be your sis but how absolutely unlike a sister or a friend she is behaving. I'm bitterly disappointed for you B, and I can't understand what must be going through her head :shrug:

Your day will be fantastically amazing nonetheless and although it doesn't make up for your sis, every one of your turtle friends will be with you in spirit m'love :hugs::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany - so sorry about your sister. What a bratface. :growlmad: 
You're have a lovely time regardless, I'm sure. :dance:

Molly - I'm sorry you're not doing well! I wish I could pack up my table and drive right down and give you a two hour Swedish/hot stone massage. How's that sound??

Trin - So nice to hear from you! Sorry your day was hectic! Sounds like all the animals make everything right in the world :awww:

Lissy - :hugs: Hope tomorrow is a better day for you!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right, I quit, I raise my little white flag....
> 
> What are you quitting at m'love? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be childish if I said, "Everything" and ran to my bedroom to slam the door? :haha: Honestly though, it does just feel like everything. :shrug: I need a holiday.Click to expand...

Not childish at all lovely. We all feel like that at times and I wish I could "pop" over like a proper friend and help you sort your head...or the laundry...or the lunch..whatever. Sorry I can't :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I've never had a professional massage... believe that? :shock:

Kit- It's rotten... well and truly. My sister and I are having troubles because she is doing something I disapprove of and it's putting us at odds. The moving is stressing because... well, too stressful to talk about (I might explode!... really messy that is) but our move isn't going to be into a house to own but to rent and I can't find anything that I am happy with and we have 3 weeks to get it all sorted and moved and with everyone being sick and trying to mother and care for all of them... Then there is school... I can't get registered and enrolled and all that until we move because I would like to pick the school that is closest to where we will be and on top of that the program I want to get into is 5 terms/50 weeks and I'm not sure how I will do that pregnant or more specifically, how will I take time off for the labor and birth part of pregnancy... is it even allowed to take a break in the middle of the program?? Hooo hooo hooo I'm breathing... hoooo. Ugh. I just word vommed. Sorry. :(


----------



## Mollykins

oops. posted twice.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Bethany - so sorry about your sister. What a bratface. :growlmad:
> You're have a lovely time regardless, I'm sure. :dance:
> 
> Molly - I'm sorry you're not doing well! I wish I could pack up my table and drive right down and give you a two hour Swedish/hot stone massage. How's that sound??
> 
> Trin - So nice to hear from you! Sorry your day was hectic! Sounds like all the animals make everything right in the world :awww:
> 
> Lissy - :hugs: Hope tomorrow is a better day for you!

Nor me; never had a pro massage! I dream of having one, one day:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - so sorry about your sister. What a bratface. :growlmad:
> You're have a lovely time regardless, I'm sure. :dance:
> 
> Molly - I'm sorry you're not doing well! I wish I could pack up my table and drive right down and give you a two hour Swedish/hot stone massage. How's that sound??
> 
> Trin - So nice to hear from you! Sorry your day was hectic! Sounds like all the animals make everything right in the world :awww:
> 
> Lissy - :hugs: Hope tomorrow is a better day for you!
> 
> Nor me; never had a pro massage! I dream of having one, one day:cloud9:Click to expand...

Perhaps Luna and her table should go on a world tour?? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off for my very non professional 'spa' evening:haha: And I'll be going straight to bed after- all deliciously clean and plucked :cloud9: So goodnight it is my lovely turtles:kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'll be thinking of you Lionwalking tomorrow Trin when I awaketh for my :coffee:...........:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Have a nice non- professional spa day my lovely B. :awww: Sleep well, catch up tomorrow.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I've never had a professional massage... believe that? :shock:
> 
> Kit- It's rotten... well and truly. My sister and I are having troubles because she is doing something I disapprove of and it's putting us at odds. The moving is stressing because... well, too stressful to talk about (I might explode!... really messy that is) but our move isn't going to be into a house to own but to rent and I can't find anything that I am happy with and we have 3 weeks to get it all sorted and moved and with everyone being sick and trying to mother and care for all of them... Then there is school... I can't get registered and enrolled and all that until we move because I would like to pick the school that is closest to where we will be and on top of that the program I want to get into is 5 terms/50 weeks and I'm not sure how I will do that pregnant or more specifically, how will I take time off for the labor and birth part of pregnancy... is it even allowed to take a break in the middle of the program?? Hooo hooo hooo I'm breathing... hoooo. Ugh. I just word vommed. Sorry. :(

Sheesh..there's a lot of sister trouble around at the moment eh? I hope it gets resolved soon, there's nothing worse particularly as you are under pressure with all the rest at the moment.

Is there a possibility of putting off the move for a little while just to give you some breathing space? Also, do you need to go back to school before the baby comes? That's a lot for anyone let alone trying to negotiate the pregnancy and birth alongside study/classes etc? Not that I don't think you could do it but I'm just thinking of your sanity while things are such hard work? I'm afraid for your health lovely. There is only so much we can do before something's gotta give. Don't let that be your health :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I've never had a professional massage... believe that? :shock:
> 
> Kit- It's rotten... well and truly. My sister and I are having troubles because she is doing something I disapprove of and it's putting us at odds. The moving is stressing because... well, too stressful to talk about (I might explode!... really messy that is) but our move isn't going to be into a house to own but to rent and I can't find anything that I am happy with and we have 3 weeks to get it all sorted and moved and with everyone being sick and trying to mother and care for all of them... Then there is school... I can't get registered and enrolled and all that until we move because I would like to pick the school that is closest to where we will be and on top of that the program I want to get into is 5 terms/50 weeks and I'm not sure how I will do that pregnant or more specifically, how will I take time off for the labor and birth part of pregnancy... is it even allowed to take a break in the middle of the program?? Hooo hooo hooo I'm breathing... hoooo. Ugh. I just word vommed. Sorry. :(

Poor Molly! I hope everything works out for you. You can do it!! :thumbup:
(and by 'You can do it' I mean you can get through it, not that you're expected to do it all- because that's a LOT!)



Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - so sorry about your sister. What a bratface. :growlmad:
> You're have a lovely time regardless, I'm sure. :dance:
> 
> Molly - I'm sorry you're not doing well! I wish I could pack up my table and drive right down and give you a two hour Swedish/hot stone massage. How's that sound??
> 
> Trin - So nice to hear from you! Sorry your day was hectic! Sounds like all the animals make everything right in the world :awww:
> 
> Lissy - :hugs: Hope tomorrow is a better day for you!
> 
> Nor me; never had a pro massage! I dream of having one, one day:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps Luna and her table should go on a world tour?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh, that would be so much fun!! :cloud9:
And actually, I'd never had a massage when I went to massage school... :blush:
I've still never actually been to get a massage and pay for it and everything. I've gotten professional massage from my massage school friends after we'd graduated and whatnot; but never actually been to a spa. It's too expensive, and even though I am a massage therapist, I'd never pay the astronomical prices! I just sucker DH into giving me one and he's half decent ;)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off for my very non professional 'spa' evening:haha: And I'll be going straight to bed after- all deliciously clean and plucked :cloud9: So goodnight it is my lovely turtles:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> I'll be thinking of you Lionwalking tomorrow Trin when I awaketh for my :coffee:...........:hugs:

Ooo, enjoy the pampering time, it's so nice to do this kind of thing now and again :cloud9:

Night night for now :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I've never had a professional massage... believe that? :shock:
> 
> Kit- It's rotten... well and truly. My sister and I are having troubles because she is doing something I disapprove of and it's putting us at odds. The moving is stressing because... well, too stressful to talk about (I might explode!... really messy that is) but our move isn't going to be into a house to own but to rent and I can't find anything that I am happy with and we have 3 weeks to get it all sorted and moved and with everyone being sick and trying to mother and care for all of them... Then there is school... I can't get registered and enrolled and all that until we move because I would like to pick the school that is closest to where we will be and on top of that the program I want to get into is 5 terms/50 weeks and I'm not sure how I will do that pregnant or more specifically, how will I take time off for the labor and birth part of pregnancy... is it even allowed to take a break in the middle of the program?? Hooo hooo hooo I'm breathing... hoooo. Ugh. I just word vommed. Sorry. :(
> 
> Sheesh..there's a lot of sister trouble around at the moment eh? I hope it gets resolved soon, there's nothing worse particularly as you are under pressure with all the rest at the moment.
> 
> Is there a possibility of putting off the move for a little while just to give you some breathing space? Also, do you need to go back to school before the baby comes? That's a lot for anyone let alone trying to negotiate the pregnancy and birth alongside study/classes etc? Not that I don't think you could do it but I'm just thinking of your sanity while things are such hard work? I'm afraid for your health lovely. There is only so much we can do before something's gotta give. Don't let that be your health :hugs:Click to expand...

Unfortunately we can't put off the move unless we want to drop an extra 680£ which would be best used towards the move, you know? :nope: 
I would like to go back to school before the baby comes and I'm sure it would take some adjusting but I'm confident I could do it. The only issue I'm having is that I can't do night and weekend classes (though they offer them) because my OH goes out of town some weeks and I will not have someone to watch the girls while I'm at school. :shrug: Daycare is expensive too (if I chose to do day classes) though it varies a bit, I'd pay about 700£ a month. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I've never had a professional massage... believe that? :shock:
> 
> Kit- It's rotten... well and truly. My sister and I are having troubles because she is doing something I disapprove of and it's putting us at odds. The moving is stressing because... well, too stressful to talk about (I might explode!... really messy that is) but our move isn't going to be into a house to own but to rent and I can't find anything that I am happy with and we have 3 weeks to get it all sorted and moved and with everyone being sick and trying to mother and care for all of them... Then there is school... I can't get registered and enrolled and all that until we move because I would like to pick the school that is closest to where we will be and on top of that the program I want to get into is 5 terms/50 weeks and I'm not sure how I will do that pregnant or more specifically, how will I take time off for the labor and birth part of pregnancy... is it even allowed to take a break in the middle of the program?? Hooo hooo hooo I'm breathing... hoooo. Ugh. I just word vommed. Sorry. :(
> 
> Poor Molly! I hope everything works out for you. You can do it!! :thumbup:
> (and by 'You can do it' I mean you can get through it, not that you're expected to do it all- because that's a LOT!)
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - so sorry about your sister. What a bratface. :growlmad:
> You're have a lovely time regardless, I'm sure. :dance:
> 
> Molly - I'm sorry you're not doing well! I wish I could pack up my table and drive right down and give you a two hour Swedish/hot stone massage. How's that sound??
> 
> Trin - So nice to hear from you! Sorry your day was hectic! Sounds like all the animals make everything right in the world :awww:
> 
> Lissy - :hugs: Hope tomorrow is a better day for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Nor me; never had a pro massage! I dream of having one, one day:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps Luna and her table should go on a world tour?? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that would be so much fun!! :cloud9:
> And actually, I'd never had a massage when I went to massage school... :blush:
> I've still never actually been to get a massage and pay for it and everything. I've gotten professional massage from my massage school friends after we'd graduated and whatnot; but never actually been to a spa. It's too expensive, and even though I am a massage therapist, I'd never pay the astronomical prices! I just sucker DH into giving me one and he's half decent ;)Click to expand...

My OH suggested I go to school for massage therapy... but then took it back. He said he doesn't see me balloon'd out at 8/9 months giving a very accurate massage. :haha: So then he suggested culinary school. I suspect he's very greedy/selfish. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

I just inhaled a strawberry cupcake with a squishy chocolate centre...it was absolutely the most sickly delicious thing I ever ate :munch: NOM NOM NOM!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I've never had a professional massage... believe that? :shock:
> 
> Kit- It's rotten... well and truly. My sister and I are having troubles because she is doing something I disapprove of and it's putting us at odds. The moving is stressing because... well, too stressful to talk about (I might explode!... really messy that is) but our move isn't going to be into a house to own but to rent and I can't find anything that I am happy with and we have 3 weeks to get it all sorted and moved and with everyone being sick and trying to mother and care for all of them... Then there is school... I can't get registered and enrolled and all that until we move because I would like to pick the school that is closest to where we will be and on top of that the program I want to get into is 5 terms/50 weeks and I'm not sure how I will do that pregnant or more specifically, how will I take time off for the labor and birth part of pregnancy... is it even allowed to take a break in the middle of the program?? Hooo hooo hooo I'm breathing... hoooo. Ugh. I just word vommed. Sorry. :(
> 
> Sheesh..there's a lot of sister trouble around at the moment eh? I hope it gets resolved soon, there's nothing worse particularly as you are under pressure with all the rest at the moment.
> 
> Is there a possibility of putting off the move for a little while just to give you some breathing space? Also, do you need to go back to school before the baby comes? That's a lot for anyone let alone trying to negotiate the pregnancy and birth alongside study/classes etc? Not that I don't think you could do it but I'm just thinking of your sanity while things are such hard work? I'm afraid for your health lovely. There is only so much we can do before something's gotta give. Don't let that be your health :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately we can't put off the move unless we want to drop an extra 680£ which would be best used towards the move, you know? :nope:
> I would like to go back to school before the baby comes and I'm sure it would take some adjusting but I'm confident I could do it. The only issue I'm having is that I can't do night and weekend classes (though they offer them) because my OH goes out of town some weeks and I will not have someone to watch the girls while I'm at school. :shrug: Daycare is expensive too (if I chose to do day classes) though it varies a bit, I'd pay about 700£ a month. :dohh:Click to expand...

'Tis poopy and 'tis a quandry my love but everything has a way of working itself out. Can you just not find a suitable property or is it more complicated?


----------



## Mollykins

I want to go to Washington D.C. to visit the Smithsonian. *swoon*


----------



## kit_cat

Molly..I'm pretty sure my OH would like me to change career path for either of those particular subjects!

Oh and Luna......if I had your particular skills and talents, I think I could get my OH to do ANYTHING I wanted :haha: Oh, what fabulous currency!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I've never had a professional massage... believe that? :shock:
> 
> Kit- It's rotten... well and truly. My sister and I are having troubles because she is doing something I disapprove of and it's putting us at odds. The moving is stressing because... well, too stressful to talk about (I might explode!... really messy that is) but our move isn't going to be into a house to own but to rent and I can't find anything that I am happy with and we have 3 weeks to get it all sorted and moved and with everyone being sick and trying to mother and care for all of them... Then there is school... I can't get registered and enrolled and all that until we move because I would like to pick the school that is closest to where we will be and on top of that the program I want to get into is 5 terms/50 weeks and I'm not sure how I will do that pregnant or more specifically, how will I take time off for the labor and birth part of pregnancy... is it even allowed to take a break in the middle of the program?? Hooo hooo hooo I'm breathing... hoooo. Ugh. I just word vommed. Sorry. :(
> 
> Sheesh..there's a lot of sister trouble around at the moment eh? I hope it gets resolved soon, there's nothing worse particularly as you are under pressure with all the rest at the moment.
> 
> Is there a possibility of putting off the move for a little while just to give you some breathing space? Also, do you need to go back to school before the baby comes? That's a lot for anyone let alone trying to negotiate the pregnancy and birth alongside study/classes etc? Not that I don't think you could do it but I'm just thinking of your sanity while things are such hard work? I'm afraid for your health lovely. There is only so much we can do before something's gotta give. Don't let that be your health :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately we can't put off the move unless we want to drop an extra 680£ which would be best used towards the move, you know? :nope:
> I would like to go back to school before the baby comes and I'm sure it would take some adjusting but I'm confident I could do it. The only issue I'm having is that I can't do night and weekend classes (though they offer them) because my OH goes out of town some weeks and I will not have someone to watch the girls while I'm at school. :shrug: Daycare is expensive too (if I chose to do day classes) though it varies a bit, I'd pay about 700£ a month. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis poopy and 'tis a quandry my love but everything has a way of working itself out. Can you just not find a suitable property or is it more complicated?Click to expand...

It is so much more complicated... as I said... my brain might explode if I type it all out. Soo... do you have anymore nommy cakes? :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Oh i dont think iv ever been as tired as iv been the last few days.is that normal,i soo tired to the point i could literally collapse.night night :( xx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It is so much more complicated... as I said... my brain might explode if I type it all out. Soo... do you have anymore nommy cakes? :winkwink:

Ummmm, sorry Moll, I scoffed one and OH scoffed the other. You'd think we'd never seen a cup cake before :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare....tiredness = totally normal in preggo land I'm afraid. Best get used to it!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It is so much more complicated... as I said... my brain might explode if I type it all out. Soo... do you have anymore nommy cakes? :winkwink:
> 
> Ummmm, sorry Moll, I scoffed one and OH scoffed the other. You'd think we'd never seen a cup cake before :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: No worries. I'm sure it would've been much the same here in this house. :munch:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Clare....tiredness = totally normal in preggo land I'm afraid. Best get used to it!! :happydance:

Bugger:sleep:haha: Last pregnancy i wasnt tired like this it feels like im stoned or summit :haha:

(by the way im not stoned:haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear...our little downstairs loo is kaput! There is THE WORST smell seeping from it. OH took it apart earlier and says a pipe seal has given up....my house smells like poo :shock: What will the neighbours say? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly that's so rechid of your sister. How freaking mean!! I'm gonna send her dog poo. 

Do you think Natalie portman won the Oscar because the panel all really liked the mila kunis sex scene? I cant imagine watching that with my mother Luna! 

Molly sorry you're so stress my love. 

Kit where did the cup call come from? What is your job again?

jaynie hates the job centre! But we are all so lovely!! A girl told me "I like you!" when she left my desk today. I'm liked!

OH bought me flowers and bought groceries and cooked me a DELICIOUS meal of pan fried baby chicken, potatoes, veg and salad and now mommy baklava. I WUV HIM and certainly will not be raising any washing up bug bears with him tonight!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh dear...our little downstairs loo is kaput! There is THE WORST smell seeping from it. OH took it apart earlier and says a pipe seal has given up....my house smells like poo :shock: What will the neighbours say? :shrug:

They'll blame the baby. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Holly that's so rechid of your sister. How freaking mean!! I'm gonna send her dog poo.
> 
> Do you think Natalie portman won the Oscar because the panel all really liked the mila kunis sex scene? I cant imagine watching that with my mother Luna!
> 
> Molly sorry you're so stress my love.
> 
> Kit where did the cup call come from? What is your job again?
> 
> jaynie hates the job centre! But we are all so lovely!! A girl told me "I like you!" when she left my desk today. I'm liked!
> 
> OH bought me flowers and bought groceries and cooked me a DELICIOUS meal of pan fried baby chicken, potatoes, veg and salad and now mommy baklava. I WUV HIM and certainly will not be raising any washing up bug bears with him tonight!!

Oooh! Spoiled girl! That sounds nommy... especially the baklava! Mmmm.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Holly that's so rechid of your sister. How freaking mean!! I'm gonna send her dog poo.
> 
> Do you think Natalie portman won the Oscar because the panel all really liked the mila kunis sex scene? I cant imagine watching that with my mother Luna!
> 
> Molly sorry you're so stress my love.
> 
> Kit where did the cup call come from? What is your job again?
> 
> jaynie hates the job centre! But we are all so lovely!! A girl told me "I like you!" when she left my desk today. I'm liked!
> 
> OH bought me flowers and bought groceries and cooked me a DELICIOUS meal of pan fried baby chicken, potatoes, veg and salad and now mommy baklava. I WUV HIM and certainly will not be raising any washing up bug bears with him tonight!!

The cupcake came from Tesco's..they're called Red Velvet and they come in little packs of two. They do choccy ones too I think. 

My job is a Risk Manager for a finance company. Noone ever tells me they like me :nope:

Ok, so OH had redeemed himself a little since your earlier statements then? Good! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear...our little downstairs loo is kaput! There is THE WORST smell seeping from it. OH took it apart earlier and says a pipe seal has given up....my house smells like poo :shock: What will the neighbours say? :shrug:
> 
> They'll blame the baby. :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'm thinking if this continues we'll be known as the Poo family from Pooville :nope: Still, Poopy...I mean Pepsi the old cat might have to take the blame :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey, where's Crunchie's pics???? 

Scan pics!! Scan pics!! Scan pics!! Scan pics!! *waits*


----------



## Sarachka

My sister was a risk analyst for UBS before leaving to be a kept woman / SAHM. Lucky bitchtits!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> My sister was a risk analyst for UBS before leaving to be a kept woman / SAHM. Lucky bitchtits!

Ahhh, slutbags and bitchtits....you know how to warm our hearts :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

evening all :flower:

bridalpants - so sorry about your sister !!! familys are so difficult sometimes ...u still will be the best bride in all the lands xxxxx

molly - sorry its been so stressful at the mo :hugs: hope it gets better soon 

hey - I rehouse people on the council waiting list ....everybody HATES me !!! 

so here is frankenbaby....the last pic really made me chuckle xxx

with all the tests the put my risk of downs to 1:1147o ....
 



Attached Files:







12w 1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9









12w2.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7









scan 3.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Crunchie

hey I had terrible nightmares when I watched black swan :wacko:....not as bad as the kiera kightly one I saw....thought it was a rom-com how wrong was i !!!!!!:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Time for bed now ladies so night night, sleep tight for those on a similar time zone and enjoy your Tuesday for those that aren't :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> evening all :flower:
> 
> bridalpants - so sorry about your sister !!! familys are so difficult sometimes ...u still will be the best bride in all the lands xxxxx
> 
> molly - sorry its been so stressful at the mo :hugs: hope it gets better soon
> 
> hey - I rehouse people on the council waiting list ....everybody HATES me !!!
> 
> so here is frankenbaby....the last pic really made me chuckle xxx
> 
> with all the tests the put my risk of downs to 1:1147o ....

Oh wow! Fab pics of little Frankenbaby...that last pic is chucklesome..what an unusual angle! Glad your testing came back as it did :thumbup:

Thanks for posting Crunchie :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> evening all :flower:
> 
> bridalpants - so sorry about your sister !!! familys are so difficult sometimes ...u still will be the best bride in all the lands xxxxx
> 
> molly - sorry its been so stressful at the mo :hugs: hope it gets better soon
> 
> hey - I rehouse people on the council waiting list ....everybody HATES me !!!
> 
> so here is frankenbaby....the last pic really made me chuckle xxx
> 
> with all the tests the put my risk of downs to 1:1147o ....
> 
> Oh wow! Fab pics of little Frankenbaby...that last pic is chucklesome..what an unusual angle! Glad your testing came back as it did :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for posting Crunchie :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks huni :hugs: ........:baby:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Crunchie- Fab pics! Holly is going to love nub guessing that one! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- sleep well my dear. :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Oh Crunchie- Fab pics! Holly is going to love nub guessing that one! :haha:

im guessing she "may" remark on the nice foot shot I have....lovely size 9s already :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Crunchie- Fab pics! Holly is going to love nub guessing that one! :haha:
> 
> im guessing she "may" remark on the nice foot shot I have....lovely size 9s already :winkwink:Click to expand...

True! :haha: My second was born with such long feet! The nurse that did her hearing test when she was a day old said that her second son was born with such feet and at 15 years old, he was 6'3" :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Crunchie- Fab pics! Holly is going to love nub guessing that one! :haha:
> 
> im guessing she "may" remark on the nice foot shot I have....lovely size 9s already :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> True! :haha: My second was born with such long feet! The nurse that did her hearing test when she was a day old said that her second son was born with such feet and at 15 years old, he was 6'3" :shock:Click to expand...

oh blimey !!! well I am 6ft and dh is 6ft 3........:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Crunchie- Fab pics! Holly is going to love nub guessing that one! :haha:
> 
> im guessing she "may" remark on the nice foot shot I have....lovely size 9s already :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> True! :haha: My second was born with such long feet! The nurse that did her hearing test when she was a day old said that her second son was born with such feet and at 15 years old, he was 6'3" :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> oh blimey !!! well I am 6ft and dh is 6ft 3........:haha:Click to expand...

Yep, I'd say you are in the market for a long foot baby of your own! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Crunchie said:


> evening all :flower:
> 
> bridalpants - so sorry about your sister !!! familys are so difficult sometimes ...u still will be the best bride in all the lands xxxxx
> 
> molly - sorry its been so stressful at the mo :hugs: hope it gets better soon
> 
> hey - I rehouse people on the council waiting list ....everybody HATES me !!!
> 
> so here is frankenbaby....the last pic really made me chuckle xxx
> 
> with all the tests the put my risk of downs to 1:1147o ....


Oh, I'm guessing :blue:! :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok...pot pics eventually....
> 
> This was me at 15+6
> 
> View attachment 177956
> 
> 
> 
> This was me at 18+6
> 
> View attachment 177959
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this is me today at 23 weeks exactamundo!
> 
> View attachment 177960
> View attachment 177961
> 
> 
> Kit- i feel humongos compared to you :blush: maybe i is eating to much ?:shrug:i thought you would be bigger but im holding onto your swelvte tummy muscles and my excuse being already being stretched so popped earlier huh!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

I'm definitely humongous compared to Kit. :shrug: My ab muscles gave up around 16 weeks (yeah... I FELT them give up - sooooo sore for about a week & then bump emerged).

I've actually lost weight since last week (finally under control -- whew) but bump has grown for sure. I've officially reached house (as in the size of me) status. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pre preg and 21+3.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for scan pics and bump pics!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Fantastic!


----------



## Mollykins

I agree with Luna- fabulous bump pics. Oh and Luna... I think you should take progression pics... even if you don't share them. (I know you said before that you wouldn't feel comfortable posting.) You might appreciate looking back on them later. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I agree with Luna- fabulous bump pics. Oh and Luna... I think you should take progression pics... even if you don't share them. (I know you said before that you wouldn't feel comfortable posting.) You might appreciate looking back on them later. :hugs:

I keep meaning to do that... this is just the reminder I needed. I'll get DH to take a picture of me tonight :thumbup: Thanks, doll.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Luna- fabulous bump pics. Oh and Luna... I think you should take progression pics... even if you don't share them. (I know you said before that you wouldn't feel comfortable posting.) You might appreciate looking back on them later. :hugs:
> 
> I keep meaning to do that... this is just the reminder I needed. I'll get DH to take a picture of me tonight :thumbup: Thanks, doll.Click to expand...

You're very welcome. :)


----------



## Skylark

Just here to lend you gals support! Good luck!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Skylark! :flower:

Today when my mom and were walking at the mall we went in the Motherhood Maternity shop and my mom insisted I try some stuff on. :haha:
In the fitting room there was the little strap on 'pregnant belly' to help you see how the clothes would look farther along... I'm sure you all already knew about that, but I thought it was the cutest thing! I got to actually see myself pregnant! LOL!
My mom was in near tears when I came out with the first outfit on... and oh, I could have bought pretty much everything in the store! The jeans were incredibly comfortable... I think I'd actually wear jeans if I could just wear maternity jeans! I absolutely hate jeans in general.
I didn't buy anything, but I kinda wish I would have now... The jeans were only $29 and the shirts I liked were $10-$15. It was an outlet version of the store, with clearance prices on top of that... super deals.

Anyway... I'm going to finish watching the hockey game with DH and go to bed! Walked two miles yesterday and three today - I'm TIRED!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly! Luna!:hi: Goodnight if you're just off to bed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

WATCH OUT TRIN! There's an enormous lion lurking to your right! He looks angry :bunny:

CRUUUUUUNCHIE!OMG it's going to cost Jaynie a fortune in wool knitting those giant booties for your baby :haha: I love your :baby:, very amusing angle that last one, it looks like a real person, and I can't help thinking :blue: but that last shot is soooooo misleading- you can't see the *real* angle of the dangle at all :shrug: 

:coffee: all. Trin's out smuggling baby lion and cheetah cubs into her rucksack when the Guide's back is turned this morning. Bet you she is. Then she'll tell us all this evening that she's bottle feeding them before they snuggle up for the night in her bra, and we'll all be jealous.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Luna* I agree, maternity jeans are really comfy:thumbup: I felt like a grandad in mine, with them hoiked up over my tum.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Reflexion/vieux-smiley.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Skylark! I love your avatar my the way, very bright and fresh! Almost daffodils. Daffodils are my favouritest flowers ever:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://gnathalie2.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/daffodils201.jpg
Crochet daffodils.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> https://gnathalie2.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/daffodils201.jpg
> Crochet daffodils.

Your so clever! All my daffodils are poking up ready to go ..... Spring is on it's way !!!

Glad u like frankenbaby ..... Everyone has said boy ! Spooky 

Xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Loving the flowers :yipee:

Ok so im completely crazy and still testing at 16dpo :haha:
The lines HAVE got darker so hopefully this shall be my last test :haha:
I have cb digi still saying 1-2 but the lineis very dark inside and it said pregnant instantkly then took ages to say 1-2 :hissy:https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/6974/dscn1711s.jpg

*top tests of frer and ic are yesterday bottom are today*


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> evening turtles
> 
> My goodness I am exhausticated beyond words!!! 3 hour bus ride turned into a nearly 5 hour bus ride with no airconditioner! Didn't have lunch. Went straight into a session at 5pm when we arrived and got out of the session at 7:30. Finally got to see my room at 8:30
> 
> The days are booked solid. We start sessions at 8am and end at 7pm then have dinner. I've booked a lion walk tomorrow morning at 6:45 so I'll probably miss breakfast but I suspect that it'll be worth it. We saw some albino springbok and giraffe on the way to the room. They have cheetah here as well :happydance:
> 
> The 3G signal is shockingly slow so everything takes ages to download so I may not catch up much


Oh dear Trin not a good journey:nope:.....but lion walk sounds super dooper:happydance::happydance:hope you have a good today:hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> I've been calling my sis tonight again since the restaurant need confirmation of our numbers and my poor dh will be footing the bill of of an absentee if my sis says yes but doesn't come...sooooo, still no news from her, not even a text message...my mum manages to contact her...tells me that she isn't coming :nope: Honestly I'd cry if she wasn't coming because she was sick or something (in which case I'd re-organise things anyway) but it's just lack of organisation and inclination so I feel a tad :shrug: But my mum feels it alot tonight:cry: She likes important family reunions to be shared. In a way it's a shock for me too I guess, I never thought I'd get married without my sister there. My bro is just :grr:
> 
> Rant over.

Bethany i think she is a super meany and if she does'nt come up with a super excuse or valid problem afterw\rds she will have alot p***ed off turtles to deal with:growlmad:



Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right, I quit, I raise my little white flag....
> 
> What are you quitting at m'love? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be childish if I said, "Everything" and ran to my bedroom to slam the door? :haha: Honestly though, it does just feel like everything. :shrug: I need a holiday.Click to expand...

Molly i sooooooo feel doing that right now:growlmad:not happy today:growlmad:we got brouchers for next years big hol today as will only be having a week abroad this yr:growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

off to do some tidying before work good morning all ......sorry bit my little bit of self pity moodiness today girls see ya laters


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all my lovelies :wave:

Another day working from home :yipee: AND the sun is shining at the moment!!! Great start to my day! (House still smells like poo but really the less said the better :nope:)

Hope everyone is well and Trin..I hope your lion walk surpassed all expectations :cloud9: 

Laters :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie m'love..:hi: I see you lurking :ninja:

How are you?


----------



## firstbaby25

Kitteh sorry to have missed you. I need to get to my mum's and I had a mammoth 20 pages to catch up with :shock: sorry about your house! Sounds pants. I have to trek across town now but I should be on soon my computer is at my mums you see so using stupid phone for morning catch up! Xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Amjula and Jane
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_5628.jpg
File size: 105.7 KB
Views: 7









100_5632.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









100_5633.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 4









100_5636.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 4









100_5661.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Amjula and Jane
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

OMG Trin!!!!!! These pictures are amazing! What an amazing experience...sooooooo jealous! WOW! :happydance:

Hope you're ok lovely and today doesn't take too much out of you.:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wow, trin those pics are fantastic :cloud9: and I think my period is coming as I had a strop last night shouted at OH and went to bed = PMT. But i'm not bothered as I have an appointment with consultant :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/sweet/image/sw5.gif
*Hi lovers! How are we all today? I'm on my Wednesday day off, yayyyyy. I am so happy to be off work. I reeeealllly need to get working on my new website. I am such a procrastinator. I am a lazy bum. *

*Trin! Wow amazing photos! Where are you again? I know you're away for a week but I think I've missed where/why.*

*GINGE* Yay for consultant appointments. You should get loads of answers now. Is OH going with you to get checked out too?

*JAYNIE* how's it going working with your mum?

*HOLLICHKA* When do your guests arrive? I bet your mum has had some very stern words with your sister. 

*KITTEH* Send some of the sun over here, it's a bit overcast here. I might still put some washing on the line though if it doesn't look like it's gonna rain. 

*HAYLEECHKA* Why are you in a bad mood today? Is everything OK? I hope so! x

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/sweet/image/sw218.gif to everyone else xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Amjula and Jane
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

WOW! They're more close up, and err.. lionish, than I was expecting :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: I'm soooooo excited now!!  Family arrive tomorrow!!!


I took myself to Paris to buy a cable to attach to my speakers from my itunes this morning, I'm getting so modern now:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't make the daffodils by the way! Found them randomly on the web. Am going to make some though:haha:

Just put Holly in her cot with a pile of toys, going to get 40 winks while she plays :sleep: Woke up far too early:nope: Exhausticated!:haha:

Nighty night all:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c76bf93b.jpg

Here're my flowers from OH yesterday. Can you see they have glitter on them? I've never seen that before


----------



## Sarachka

Look what arrived the other day!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/99338400.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

love the scan pics crunchie!

i was naughty and bought baby stuffs today :D oops lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Look what arrived the other day!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/99338400.jpg

thats my birthday :) lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Holly your wedding is in 3 days!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> love the scan pics crunchie!
> 
> i was naughty and bought baby stuffs today :D oops lol x

SHOW US!!!! Photos please!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> love the scan pics crunchie!
> 
> i was naughty and bought baby stuffs today :D oops lol x
> 
> SHOW US!!!! Photos please!!!Click to expand...

ok give me a few minutes .. lol x


----------



## mummyApril

here are some x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00423-20110309-1428.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG00424-20110309-1429.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG00425-20110309-1429.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG00426-20110309-1429.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG00427-20110309-1429.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

the cotton wool added just for fun haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG00428-20110309-1429.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG00430-20110309-1430.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

sorry for my rubbish photo taking :/


----------



## Crunchie

Trin ! Those pics are amazing !!! Well jell

Sara what lovely flowers and glee to look forward too !! This new season is so cheesy I love it 

X


----------



## mummyApril

i am so lucky OH finishing early today feeling sick and have to get the girls in half hour, so now hes going to get them 'phew'


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Amazing photos! Like Kit, I am SO JEALOUS. My OH and I were watching a movie where a lion was stalking/circling a person and they gave a very nice face shot of the lion and I said to my OH, "You know, I think there may be worse creatures to die by... they are gorgeous. I think if a lion was about to kill me, my last irrational thoughts might be somewhere along the lines of, 'Wow, your eyes are so beautiful.'" I'm crazy aren't I? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning!

Yes, *Trin*, fantastic pictures!! Those lions are way cute!! Are they soft? Or wiry? Oh, to pet a lion.... :cloud9: I hope you're having a lovely time!!

*Bethany*, your wedding is in mere days!!! I can't wait to hear all about it and see the pictures! Know that any of us would take your silly sisters seat any day :cloud9:

:yawn: Good morning from me...


----------



## mummyApril

cucumber and salad cream is God!


----------



## LunaLady

April - the stuff you got is SOOO cute!! :D


----------



## Mollykins

April- I can't wait to buy baby stuff. :awww: Your pics are so sweet!


----------



## firstbaby25

April - I just love salad cream mmmm

I am sorry girls to abandon you... I have been promising a catch up for ages now and I haven't. This working malarchy is a shock to my system and me and adam are still nomads when it comes to evening time and we are out and about! Sigh sigh - I have no mum with me tomorrow though so I promise to catch up properly later.


----------



## mummyApril

ah thanks Luna and Molly i just cant help myself! i need to know pink or blue though as otherwise i will over buy on things i dont need in neutral colours lol! 
Jaynie it is just too good! i have it with everything at the moment! lol hope youre ok xx


----------



## TrinityMom

I tried to post pics earlier but it kept going offline. Here are some quick ones before I go in to dinner. I'm in :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Me and naomi (2 months old)
Naomi and Mimi (3 months old)
Me and Jane (3 years old)
Jack, the lion who played Aslan in Narnia
 



Attached Files:







100_5766.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 2









100_5764.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 2









100_5632.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









100_5800.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Trin that is so fantastic! Aww me, so so jealous. I want want want :hissy: a lion cuddle!


----------



## babyhopes2010

I so scared :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> I tried to post pics earlier but it kept going offline. Here are some quick ones before I go in to dinner. I'm in :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Me and naomi (2 months old)
> Naomi and Mimi (3 months old)
> Me and Jane (3 years old)
> Jack, the lion who played Aslan in Narnia

Amazing !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> I so scared :cry:

What wrong ? X


----------



## LunaLady

Trin!! What an experience! Looks like you're having a lovely time!! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

What's up buttercup?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Wow, trin those pics are fantastic :cloud9: and I think my period is coming as I had a strop last night shouted at OH and went to bed = PMT. But i'm not bothered as I have an appointment with consultant :wohoo: :yipee:

Sorry Ginge :hugs: There's far too many of these evil evaps around here for my liking :growlmad: BUT :wohoo: for your appointment!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/sweet/image/sw5.gif
> *Hi lovers! How are we all today? I'm on my Wednesday day off, yayyyyy. I am so happy to be off work. I reeeealllly need to get working on my new website. I am such a procrastinator. I am a lazy bum. *
> 
> *Trin! Wow amazing photos! Where are you again? I know you're away for a week but I think I've missed where/why.*
> 
> *GINGE* Yay for consultant appointments. You should get loads of answers now. Is OH going with you to get checked out too?
> 
> *JAYNIE* how's it going working with your mum?
> 
> *HOLLICHKA* When do your guests arrive? I bet your mum has had some very stern words with your sister.
> 
> *KITTEH* Send some of the sun over here, it's a bit overcast here. I might still put some washing on the line though if it doesn't look like it's gonna rain.
> 
> *HAYLEECHKA* Why are you in a bad mood today? Is everything OK? I hope so! x
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/sweet/image/sw218.gif to everyone else xxxx

So I sent you a bag of sunshine over earlier...did you get it? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> here are some x

Awww April, your stuff is so lovely...doesn't it feel nice to pick up some bits and bobs :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I so scared :cry:
> 
> What wrong ? XClick to expand...

Nothing,i dont think,so scared that i wont give borth to healthy baby in nov :(
im trying to enjoy pregnancy,have not symptoms apart from extreme tiredness.got drs next thurs.im just waiting for this to be ripped from my heart as i cant be this lukcy :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I tried to post pics earlier but it kept going offline. Here are some quick ones before I go in to dinner. I'm in :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Me and naomi (2 months old)
> Naomi and Mimi (3 months old)
> Me and Jane (3 years old)
> Jack, the lion who played Aslan in Narnia

Ohhhh not just any old lions....CELEBRITY lions!!! :happydance: Trin, you are one lucky lady..not that I begrudge you a second of it :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Clare, the only advice I can give is to try and stay positive ! And yes u will be that lucky ... It's harder said than done i know xxx


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I so scared :cry:
> 
> What wrong ? XClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing,i dont think,so scared that i wont give borth to healthy baby in nov :(
> im trying to enjoy pregnancy,have not symptoms apart from extreme tiredness.got drs next thurs.im just waiting for this to be ripped from my heart as i cant be this lukcy :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:

Try not to stress Clare although we all get it completely. The early days (first tri) are the worst because we all look too far forward and so everything seems too far away and impossible. One step at a time lovely. Deal with right now and you're right, try to enjoy the fact that you're pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I despise the second trimester physical plagues. The last two days have been an awful example of what pregnancy can do to you in the second tri. :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- I agree with Kit, we all know how hard it is to stay positive so just take a deep breath and stay focused... live each day as it comes and rejoice in the little things. :hugs: We are all here for you.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I tried to post pics earlier but it kept going offline. Here are some quick ones before I go in to dinner. I'm in :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Me and naomi (2 months old)
> Naomi and Mimi (3 months old)
> Me and Jane (3 years old)
> Jack, the lion who played Aslan in Narnia

OMG! Can I have your autograph Trin, for my DSS's, since you've rubbed shoulders with THE Aslan? Our excuse for a dog is called Aslan- the boys called him that since they were into the Narnia film at the time!

And is that you in the pics? If it is then I just want to hug you, you look so happy and friendly!:hugs: And if it isn't..well I just want to hug some random friendly looking lionkeeper :shrug:

On the 3rd pic you look like you're riding the lion!:fool: (If it is you?:haha:) Don't tell us you went lion-riding too?!


----------



## kit_cat

The poo-loo is fixed!!! :happydance:

:wohoo: I can breathe again!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: just re-read your post Trin and it IS you!! Bride to be Brain here:haha:
So in that case :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Kit! I'm glad you didn't have to deal with a poo smelling house for too long.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> The poo-loo is fixed!!! :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: I can breathe again!! :wohoo:

Me too! God it was stinky it was wafting all the way over here:sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I despise the second trimester physical plagues. The last two days have been an awful example of what pregnancy can do to you in the second tri. :growlmad:

Yes, you have been having a poopy time haven't you? And they say 2nd tri is the best as you're over the biggest paranoia and don't yet have the biggest tum to cart around. I dunno :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Yay Kit! I'm glad you didn't have to deal with a poo smelling house for too long.

Thanks Molly, me too! The peg was really hurting my nose! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> The poo-loo is fixed!!! :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: I can breathe again!! :wohoo:
> 
> Me too! God it was stinky it was wafting all the way over here:sick:Click to expand...

REALLY?!?! I thought that was your feet! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

...and check out Miss Holly Anna in her "girl about town" pose all purposefully walking all by herself! She'll be giving you a run for your money down that aisle :winkwink::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I despise the second trimester physical plagues. The last two days have been an awful example of what pregnancy can do to you in the second tri. :growlmad:
> 
> Yes, you have been having a poopy time haven't you? And they say 2nd tri is the best as you're over the biggest paranoia and don't yet have the biggest tum to cart around. I dunno :shrug:Click to expand...

I will mention the only pleasant one I've experienced lately... do you remember back when you had a lemon and you told us how you went to bring your knees up to your chest as you usually sit and felt as though something was in the way? I am there. I was sitting on my bed with my legs crossed yesterday, folding laundry and listening to music when I had to lean to the side and reach for something... nope... there was (what felt like) this little ball in between my stomach and my leg that was keeping me from reaching the piece of clothing I needed. Of course my response was to try and move "it" out of the way. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> The poo-loo is fixed!!! :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: I can breathe again!! :wohoo:
> 
> Me too! God it was stinky it was wafting all the way over here:sick:Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY?!?! I thought that was your feet! :shock:Click to expand...

:shock: Franken-stink??


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I despise the second trimester physical plagues. The last two days have been an awful example of what pregnancy can do to you in the second tri. :growlmad:
> 
> Yes, you have been having a poopy time haven't you? And they say 2nd tri is the best as you're over the biggest paranoia and don't yet have the biggest tum to cart around. I dunno :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I will mention the only pleasant one I've experienced lately... do you remember back when you had a lemon and you told us how you went to bring your knees up to your chest as you usually sit and felt as though something was in the way? I am there. I was sitting on my bed with my legs crossed yesterday, folding laundry and listening to music when I had to lean to the side and reach for something... nope... there was (what felt like) this little ball in between my stomach and my leg that was keeping me from reaching the piece of clothing I needed. Of course my response was to try and move "it" out of the way. :haha:Click to expand...

Ah yes, I remember that well. Good luck with moving it out of the way! :haha: Hmm, detachable tums....surely someone could invent that? It sure would help me sleep at night! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- RE: The belly you can try on at the maternity shop... I've been to that one and I don't remember them having one... now I guess I just must go. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> ...and check out Miss Holly Anna in her "girl about town" pose all purposefully walking all by herself! She'll be giving you a run for your money down that aisle :winkwink::cloud9:

I have nothing to say to you Kit, except that these boots were made for walking, poo-feet mum or not :sulk: Get a whiff of this from the park this afternoon...

(in the last pic she's with her friend Ines, only 2yrs old but looks like giant next to Holly!:haha:)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 5









005.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4









007.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna- RE: The belly you can try on at the maternity shop... I've been to that one and I don't remember them having one... now I guess I just must go. :winkwink:

Oooo, yes, I totally forgot to comment on that! Luna, as far as I know we don't have such marvels over here (maybe one of the other UK'ers will say different) in fact when I had to go buy some bras a few weeks back, I was lucky to be able to borrow a tape measure :shock: It sounds like a great idea! I bet you really loved it :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ...and check out Miss Holly Anna in her "girl about town" pose all purposefully walking all by herself! She'll be giving you a run for your money down that aisle :winkwink::cloud9:
> 
> I have nothing to say to you Kit, except that these boots were made for walking, poo-feet mum or not :sulk: Get a whiff of this from the park this afternoon...
> 
> (in the last pic she's with her friend Ines, only 2yrs old but looks like giant next to Holly!:haha:)Click to expand...

Just goes to show you how much she'll grow in the next year eh? Beautious walking piccys.


----------



## Crunchie

Hey these frankenfeet are clean !!!!

Lovely pics of the munkie xxx is that u in the fancy coat ?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- RE: The belly you can try on at the maternity shop... I've been to that one and I don't remember them having one... now I guess I just must go. :winkwink:
> 
> Oooo, yes, I totally forgot to comment on that! Luna, as far as I know we don't have such marvels over here (maybe one of the other UK'ers will say different) in fact when I had to go buy some bras a few weeks back, I was lucky to be able to borrow a tape measure :shock: It sounds like a great idea! I bet you really loved it :cloud9:Click to expand...

They will measure you so you don't have to here. Made me REALLY uncomfortable when I was 10 and being "fitted" for my first bra. :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Such lovely pictures of little Holly Anna! She sure is rip roaring around, isn't she??


----------



## kit_cat

Aww ab-fab pics of Holly. In the space of time we've known each other, she's turned from a baby (I remember you telling us the first time you found her standing in her cot in the morning, we were all :cry:) to the little girl running around in these pics...sheesh, it goes so fast eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> The poo-loo is fixed!!! :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: I can breathe again!! :wohoo:
> 
> Me too! God it was stinky it was wafting all the way over here:sick:Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY?!?! I thought that was your feet! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Franken-stink??Click to expand...

Missed this post Moll.....:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- RE: The belly you can try on at the maternity shop... I've been to that one and I don't remember them having one... now I guess I just must go. :winkwink:
> 
> Oooo, yes, I totally forgot to comment on that! Luna, as far as I know we don't have such marvels over here (maybe one of the other UK'ers will say different) in fact when I had to go buy some bras a few weeks back, I was lucky to be able to borrow a tape measure :shock: It sounds like a great idea! I bet you really loved it :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> They will measure you so you don't have to here. Made me REALLY uncomfortable when I was 10 and being "fitted" for my first bra. :blush:Click to expand...

I'll bet! If anyone so much as looked my way when I was 10 I nearly died!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I get distracted very easily:wacko:

But wanted to say to *Clare* to just take things day by day, to be honest as honest is I think you will worry for a little while yet, whatever the advice *not to* around you is, so I suggest a little moderate worry but lots of positive attitude in between:thumbup: And worry with us but away from us, worry not:hugs:

*Molly* usually 2nd tri is fun:happydance: 3rd for me was awful coz I was so skinny by that point and baby threatening to pop out early and scans suddenly not being what I hoped and blood pressure going up and up...I longed for the carefreeness of 2nd tri!...maybe you'll have a FAB 3rd tri instead:thumbup:

*Sarachka* wow he's a real soppy at heart isn't he?:hugs: I almost welled up at your flowers:cry:

*Mummyapril!* What lovely stuff! :happydance: Oooo it's so exciting! Your girls are going to love playing at baby dolls with a real doll!!:baby:


----------



## Sarachka

aww what adorable pics Bethany, thanks!

As happy as OH can make me some times, he also drives me absolutely to my wits end. If it wasn't for various pills I pop to keep me calm, I don't think our relationship could survive. Today is one of those days that all I can do is take some tabelts and swear at him in my head.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- RE: The belly you can try on at the maternity shop... I've been to that one and I don't remember them having one... now I guess I just must go. :winkwink:
> 
> Oooo, yes, I totally forgot to comment on that! Luna, as far as I know we don't have such marvels over here (maybe one of the other UK'ers will say different) in fact when I had to go buy some bras a few weeks back, I was lucky to be able to borrow a tape measure :shock: It sounds like a great idea! I bet you really loved it :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> They will measure you so you don't have to here. Made me REALLY uncomfortable when I was 10 and being "fitted" for my first bra. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet! If anyone so much as looked my way when I was 10 I nearly died!Click to expand...

Oh and of course my grandmother was there and she said to me, "It must be done dear. I will turn away, over here to look at (hesitation) this stuff over here if you'd rather." I remember it so well because I was hoping the earth would open up and swallow up the store.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- RE: The belly you can try on at the maternity shop... I've been to that one and I don't remember them having one... now I guess I just must go. :winkwink:
> 
> Oooo, yes, I totally forgot to comment on that! Luna, as far as I know we don't have such marvels over here (maybe one of the other UK'ers will say different) in fact when I had to go buy some bras a few weeks back, I was lucky to be able to borrow a tape measure :shock: It sounds like a great idea! I bet you really loved it :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> They will measure you so you don't have to here. Made me REALLY uncomfortable when I was 10 and being "fitted" for my first bra. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet! If anyone so much as looked my way when I was 10 I nearly died!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and of course my grandmother was there and she said to me, "It must be done dear. I will turn away, over here to look at (hesitation) this stuff over here if you'd rather." I remember it so well because I was hoping the earth would open up and swallow up the store.Click to expand...

Well, it's just as well she did really because, after all, you do have the best rack!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Aww ab-fab pics of Holly. In the space of time we've known each other, she's turned from a baby (I remember you telling us the first time you found her standing in her cot in the morning, we were all :cry:) to the little girl running around in these pics...sheesh, it goes so fast eh?

Bitchtits slutbag Kit! You've got me :cry: But they're happy tears. It feels like yesterday that I felt like Clare does today- "will this one stick? will it be healthy?"- and now she totters giggling round the park. oh dear weepy me:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear, I'm brainwashed :wacko:

I just went to ask OH what I was having for dinner and instead of saying "pasta?" I said "turtles?" I really hope we're not having turtles...we had them last week.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Aww ab-fab pics of Holly. In the space of time we've known each other, she's turned from a baby (I remember you telling us the first time you found her standing in her cot in the morning, we were all :cry:) to the little girl running around in these pics...sheesh, it goes so fast eh?
> 
> Bitchtits slutbag Kit! You've got me :cry: But they're happy tears. It feels like yesterday that I felt like Clare does today- "will this one stick? will it be healthy?"- and now she totters giggling round the park. oh dear weepy me:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:

Can't believe you gave me my full title! Although Bitchtits-Slutbag is actually hyphenated :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> aww what adorable pics Bethany, thanks!
> 
> As happy as OH can make me some times, he also drives me absolutely to my wits end. If it wasn't for various pills I pop to keep me calm, I don't think our relationship could survive. Today is one of those days that all I can do is take some tabelts and swear at him in my head.

Come over here and have a hen night with me? I'm all alone and am cursing Kit because she's made me cry over how much I love my monkey and how clever fancywalkingmonkeypants is, so I'll have horrible puffy eyes when my folks arrive tomorrow:haha: I don't have pills but lots of wine and indeed Champagne, ready for the weekend! :dance::drunk::wedding:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Aww ab-fab pics of Holly. In the space of time we've known each other, she's turned from a baby (I remember you telling us the first time you found her standing in her cot in the morning, we were all :cry:) to the little girl running around in these pics...sheesh, it goes so fast eh?
> 
> Bitchtits slutbag Kit! You've got me :cry: But they're happy tears. It feels like yesterday that I felt like Clare does today- "will this one stick? will it be healthy?"- and now she totters giggling round the park. oh dear weepy me:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Can't believe you gave me my full title! Although Bitchtits-Slutbag is actually hyphenated :smug:Click to expand...

So with your first name, your middle name and your surname you're called:

*
Kit Pooeytoilet Bitchtits-Slutbag*

Nice name:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh dear, I'm brainwashed :wacko:
> 
> I just went to ask OH what I was having for dinner and instead of saying "pasta?" I said "turtles?" I really hope we're not having turtles...we had them last week.

I love turtles. I make a nom nom garlic and white wine sauce for them. Apparently in the US they think Brits are weird for eating turtles:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> aww what adorable pics Bethany, thanks!
> 
> As happy as OH can make me some times, he also drives me absolutely to my wits end. If it wasn't for various pills I pop to keep me calm, I don't think our relationship could survive. Today is one of those days that all I can do is take some tabelts and swear at him in my head.
> 
> Come over here and have a hen night with me? I'm all alone and am cursing Kit because she's made me cry over how much I love my monkey and how clever fancywalkingmonkeypants is, so I'll have horrible puffy eyes when my folks arrive tomorrow:haha: I don't have pills but lots of wine and indeed Champagne, ready for the weekend! :dance::drunk::wedding:Click to expand...

Oooooo, how amazing would that be if we could all come over for your hen night and celebrate! You best get some cucumber on those googlers...red just won't match your dress m'love :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Aww ab-fab pics of Holly. In the space of time we've known each other, she's turned from a baby (I remember you telling us the first time you found her standing in her cot in the morning, we were all :cry:) to the little girl running around in these pics...sheesh, it goes so fast eh?
> 
> Bitchtits slutbag Kit! You've got me :cry: But they're happy tears. It feels like yesterday that I felt like Clare does today- "will this one stick? will it be healthy?"- and now she totters giggling round the park. oh dear weepy me:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Can't believe you gave me my full title! Although Bitchtits-Slutbag is actually hyphenated :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> So with your first name, your middle name and your surname you're called:
> 
> *
> Kit Pooeytoilet Bitchtits-Slutbag*
> 
> Nice name:thumbup:Click to expand...

You're so silly! It's Kit Bitchtits-Slutbag Pooeytoilet. And they say it's only royalty that get multi-barrelled names!:shrug:

Sarachka...thanks ever so much for providing us with some new vocab! You can see we really are making the most of it :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

You're oh so welcome Kit. I do like a strong volcabulary!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- RE: The belly you can try on at the maternity shop... I've been to that one and I don't remember them having one... now I guess I just must go. :winkwink:
> 
> Oooo, yes, I totally forgot to comment on that! Luna, as far as I know we don't have such marvels over here (maybe one of the other UK'ers will say different) in fact when I had to go buy some bras a few weeks back, I was lucky to be able to borrow a tape measure :shock: It sounds like a great idea! I bet you really loved it :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> They will measure you so you don't have to here. Made me REALLY uncomfortable when I was 10 and being "fitted" for my first bra. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet! If anyone so much as looked my way when I was 10 I nearly died!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and of course my grandmother was there and she said to me, "It must be done dear. I will turn away, over here to look at (hesitation) this stuff over here if you'd rather." I remember it so well because I was hoping the earth would open up and swallow up the store.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's just as well she did really because, after all, you do have the best rack!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: My sister (single with no children) and I were talking on skype about 6 months back and I was trying dresses on so that she could give her opinions and she up and said, "You know, for having two children your breasts look pretty good." I just stared at her. :haha: It seemed like such a backhanded compliment.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'm brainwashed :wacko:
> 
> I just went to ask OH what I was having for dinner and instead of saying "pasta?" I said "turtles?" I really hope we're not having turtles...we had them last week.
> 
> I love turtles. I make a nom nom garlic and white wine sauce for them. Apparently in the US they think Brits are weird for eating turtles:shrug:Click to expand...

You eat... turtles???? :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hey these frankenfeet are clean !!!!
> 
> Lovely pics of the munkie xxx is that u in the fancy coat ?

No, I'm behind the camera!:haha: That's my lovely friend.:friends: She and I are a bit sad because she decided a while back that our village was too quiet and she wanted to be in the buzz of Paris again so they're moving but this was all before she met me and in the last few months while the house offer has been going through and all that we've become really good friends and now she doesn't want to leave:cry: And I don't want her to :cry: We meet practically every day (weather permitting) at 4:45pm in the park and then do our grocery shopping together:hugs: She's my age and ttc #2 so we have lots to talk about :hugs: Ines is her li'l girl:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> You're oh so welcome Kit. I do like a strong volcabulary!

Don't even tempt me! I respect BnB forum rules. In reality I'm so foul mouthed I shock myself sometimes :angelnot:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey these frankenfeet are clean !!!!
> 
> Lovely pics of the munkie xxx is that u in the fancy coat ?
> 
> No, I'm behind the camera!:haha: That's my lovely friend.:friends: She and I are a bit sad because she decided a while back that our village was too quiet and she wanted to be in the buzz of Paris again so they're moving but this was all before she met me and in the last few months while the house offer has been going through and all that we've become really good friends and now she doesn't want to leave:cry: And I don't want her to :cry: We meet practically every day (weather permitting) at 4:45pm in the park and then do our grocery shopping together:hugs: She's my age and ttc #2 so we have lots to talk about :hugs: Ines is her li'l girl:hugs:Click to expand...

What a shame. Will she be too far away to meet up then?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Aww ab-fab pics of Holly. In the space of time we've known each other, she's turned from a baby (I remember you telling us the first time you found her standing in her cot in the morning, we were all :cry:) to the little girl running around in these pics...sheesh, it goes so fast eh?
> 
> Bitchtits slutbag Kit! You've got me :cry: But they're happy tears. It feels like yesterday that I felt like Clare does today- "will this one stick? will it be healthy?"- and now she totters giggling round the park. oh dear weepy me:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Can't believe you gave me my full title! Although Bitchtits-Slutbag is actually hyphenated :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> So with your first name, your middle name and your surname you're called:
> 
> *
> Kit Pooeytoilet Bitchtits-Slutbag*
> 
> Nice name:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You're so silly! It's Kit Bitchtits-Slutbag Pooeytoilet. And they say it's only royalty that get multi-barrelled names!:shrug:
> 
> Sarachka...thanks ever so much for providing us with some new vocab! You can see we really are making the most of it :haha:Click to expand...

Ha! I must have royal blood in me then! As from Saturday the 12th March I will be HRH Madame Dian-Flon :dance: My dh has a double barrelled name, he is of Armenian Blue Blood I'll have you know.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Good Evening everyone, feeling quite proud of mysel walked 5 miles today :)


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- It's sad about your friend moving away. :( Shameful really that you didn't meet until after her home went on market. Maybe a turtle should buy her home and be your neighbor friend... as long as you don't eat said turtle...


----------



## kit_cat

*ahem*

Madame Dian-Flon-Pants if you don't mind. Never forget your turtle roots!

*puts hand on heart and pledges*


----------



## Mollykins

Nicely done Ginge!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Good Evening everyone, feeling quite proud of mysel walked 5 miles today :)

Excellent! Walking is really good all round exercise. Hope you enjoyed it and I'll bet you sleep like a log tonight!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey these frankenfeet are clean !!!!
> 
> Lovely pics of the munkie xxx is that u in the fancy coat ?
> 
> No, I'm behind the camera!:haha: That's my lovely friend.:friends: She and I are a bit sad because she decided a while back that our village was too quiet and she wanted to be in the buzz of Paris again so they're moving but this was all before she met me and in the last few months while the house offer has been going through and all that we've become really good friends and now she doesn't want to leave:cry: And I don't want her to :cry: We meet practically every day (weather permitting) at 4:45pm in the park and then do our grocery shopping together:hugs: She's my age and ttc #2 so we have lots to talk about :hugs: Ines is her li'l girl:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What a shame. Will she be too far away to meet up then?Click to expand...

We can meet up but you know how it is..at the mo we live opposite each other, Ines is at the créche opposite us and the park is opposite----EVERYTHING is opposite here!----it's a diddy widdy village, I LOVE it:cloud9: It's like ToyTown, but for my friend she misses Paris:shrug: I've had my wild Paris years, and as fab they were I want a park with a rubbery floor and slides and a grocery store and village puppet shows now:shrug: But horses for courses!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *ahem*
> 
> Madame Dian-Flon-Pants if you don't mind. Never forget your turtle roots!
> 
> *puts hand on heart and pledges*

I'll see Kit. There are forums you know for "Just Married into a Double-Barrelled Name" so I may be tempted to fraternise with the likes of said aristocracy. I may pop back here from time to time to show you my piss on a stick, since that wouldn't do in the posh forums.:smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'm brainwashed :wacko:
> 
> I just went to ask OH what I was having for dinner and instead of saying "pasta?" I said "turtles?" I really hope we're not having turtles...we had them last week.
> 
> I love turtles. I make a nom nom garlic and white wine sauce for them. Apparently in the US they think Brits are weird for eating turtles:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You eat... turtles???? :sad2:Click to expand...

yep :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey these frankenfeet are clean !!!!
> 
> Lovely pics of the munkie xxx is that u in the fancy coat ?
> 
> No, I'm behind the camera!:haha: That's my lovely friend.:friends: She and I are a bit sad because she decided a while back that our village was too quiet and she wanted to be in the buzz of Paris again so they're moving but this was all before she met me and in the last few months while the house offer has been going through and all that we've become really good friends and now she doesn't want to leave:cry: And I don't want her to :cry: We meet practically every day (weather permitting) at 4:45pm in the park and then do our grocery shopping together:hugs: She's my age and ttc #2 so we have lots to talk about :hugs: Ines is her li'l girl:hugs:Click to expand...

she has fancy shoes tooooo !!! 
Oh poor bridalpants:hugs:......its so sad when this happens ! its like when a close work friend leaves ....u know u will see them but it wont be the same :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

That is so sad that you eat the turtles. :( Though I have to say... some of my family live in the southern states and eat turtle soup.


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Amjula and Jane
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Wow they are the cutest :cloud9:you are a luckylady:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/sweet/image/sw5.gif
> *Hi lovers! How are we all today? I'm on my Wednesday day off, yayyyyy. I am so happy to be off work. I reeeealllly need to get working on my new website. I am such a procrastinator. I am a lazy bum. *
> 
> *Trin! Wow amazing photos! Where are you again? I know you're away for a week but I think I've missed where/why.*
> 
> *GINGE* Yay for consultant appointments. You should get loads of answers now. Is OH going with you to get checked out too?
> 
> *JAYNIE* how's it going working with your mum?
> 
> *HOLLICHKA* When do your guests arrive? I bet your mum has had some very stern words with your sister.
> 
> *KITTEH* Send some of the sun over here, it's a bit overcast here. I might still put some washing on the line though if it doesn't look like it's gonna rain.
> 
> *HAYLEECHKA* Why are you in a bad mood today? Is everything OK? I hope so! x
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/sweet/image/sw218.gif to everyone else xxxx

Um im okay now Sara thanks for your concern just one thing and another pissing me off but nothing for you turtles to worry your shells about:nope:,lovely flowers were they for womens day?our polish mummy was telling us all about it yesterday



mummyApril said:


> here are some x


cute things must post my naughty buys from yesterday!!




TrinityMom said:


> I tried to post pics earlier but it kept going offline. Here are some quick ones before I go in to dinner. I'm in :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Me and naomi (2 months old)
> Naomi and Mimi (3 months old)
> Me and Jane (3 years old)
> Jack, the lion who played Aslan in Narnia

wow again i know someone who knows Aslan:cloud9:wait till i tell Reece!!



babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I so scared :cry:
> 
> What wrong ? XClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing,i dont think,so scared that i wont give borth to healthy baby in nov :(
> im trying to enjoy pregnancy,have not symptoms apart from extreme tiredness.got drs next thurs.im just waiting for this to be ripped from my heart as i cant be this lukcy :cry:Click to expand...

Clare try (i know its hard) to stay a lil pos worrying is'nt any good for bebe now:nope:so stop at once:thumbup:think happy smiley thoughts:flower::happydance:



Sarachka said:


> aww what adorable pics Bethany, thanks!
> 
> As happy as OH can make me some times, he also drives me absolutely to my wits end. If it wasn't for various pills I pop to keep me calm, I don't think our relationship could survive. Today is one of those days that all I can do is take some tabelts and swear at him in my head.

umm why is it they have this effect on us why is it taking women so long to work this out:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! Finally caught up! I'm still downloading lion pics - I think I took about 150 :blush:
We went for a game drive this afternoon (bunked a session on AIDS policies...enough depressing stuff for one day. I skipped the Stillbirth one too) for about 2 hours and then went and played with the cubs again. They were very frisky this evening because they weren't waiting for a bottle. I was holding one of the white cubs for a pic and he stretched back and tried to nip my face. ( I had the same thought as you Molly - someone was talking about someone who lost their arm in a lion attack and I thought "there's worse ways to lose an arm" :haha:) I was quicker tho. I could have spent all night in their enclosure. I also held a 3 week old hyena which is a really rare thing. Meeting Jack aka Aslan was really amazing. I wasn't prepared for how moved I was. i LOVE Aslan as a character in the books and I thought he was just amazing in the movie. He is 30 now and arthritic and 

Holly, yes it's me. I was grinning like a mongoloid and look quite idiotic but I couldn't stop :cloud9: My hands smelled like lion cubs all day. I didn't want to wash them :haha: And no, I'm not riding Jane. i think she would object strongly! I was walking behind her holding her tail. You have to keep the lions in front of you and not bend down to pick anything up or look at anything (stay tall) and not run!
Luna, they have quite coarse fur, even the babies. The white cubs were softer and their fur is less dense but longer

Sorry for lack of non-lion-related comments :blush: I'll chat more tomorrow

PS if anyone wants to see the whole lot of photos, you can look here. Going to try post the videos too


----------



## new mummy2010

what pg are crunchies scans?


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley you watching 16 & Pregnant?


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh shit im missing it :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wanna see my new media set up? I call it my media centre:smug: Music comes as if from magic from the computer to the stereo speakers. OMG modernmonkey:happydance:




AND....LOVE IS BIG AND WONDERFUL! Had my mum and dad and bro on the phone this eve, all grumpy with my sis and they told me not to phone her unless I want big Depression before wedding....

So Me Telephone :telephone:. :haha:...... And Hollymonkey has persuaded her, and she is up BIG TIME!, for a visit in early summer and we will go to Montmartre and up the Eiffel Tower and drink bottles of vino together and I will show her Paris, oh Ville Magnifique! :hugs: I'm sure she is just Sad in her Soul, but Paris with me is EXACTO what she needs to make Soul again Happy :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Whew! Finally caught up! I'm still downloading lion pics - I think I took about 150 :blush:
> We went for a game drive this afternoon (bunked a session on AIDS policies...enough depressing stuff for one day. I skipped the Stillbirth one too) for about 2 hours and then went and played with the cubs again. They were very frisky this evening because they weren't waiting for a bottle. I was holding one of the white cubs for a pic and he stretched back and tried to nip my face. ( I had the same thought as you Molly - someone was talking about someone who lost their arm in a lion attack and I thought "there's worse ways to lose an arm" :haha:) I was quicker tho. I could have spent all night in their enclosure. I also held a 3 week old hyena which is a really rare thing. Meeting Jack aka Aslan was really amazing. I wasn't prepared for how moved I was. i LOVE Aslan as a character in the books and I thought he was just amazing in the movie. He is 30 now and arthritic and
> 
> Holly, yes it's me. I was grinning like a mongoloid and look quite idiotic but I couldn't stop :cloud9: My hands smelled like lion cubs all day. I didn't want to wash them :haha: And no, I'm not riding Jane. i think she would object strongly! I was walking behind her holding her tail. You have to keep the lions in front of you and not bend down to pick anything up or look at anything (stay tall) and not run!
> Luna, they have quite coarse fur, even the babies. The white cubs were softer and their fur is less dense but longer
> 
> Sorry for lack of non-lion-related comments :blush: I'll chat more tomorrow
> 
> PS if anyone wants to see the whole lot of photos, you can look here. Going to try post the videos too

That is all so amazing Trin. :cloud9: There was a story/book I read many years ago... to the point that I think this is all I remember but there were these "hounds of hell" chasing and the rule was that you could only run when they couldn't see you but walk and be calm if they could because if you ran and they saw you, they could run too and you would lose. *gulp* I am going to go look at those pics now. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I can't see the pics Trin. :(

OAN: My little jumping bean is certainly jumping. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Good Evening everyone, feeling quite proud of mysel walked 5 miles today :)

As a sporty freak I can confirm that walking is just da best:hugs: And swimming, but you swim too!:thumbup: Well done Ginge, 5 miles too, Fabuloooooos:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> what pg are crunchies scans?

pg 2116 xxx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Wanna see my new media set up? I call it my media centre:smug: Music comes as if from magic from the computer to the stereo speakers. OMG modernmonkey:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 178765
> 
> 
> 
> AND....LOVE IS BIG AND WONDERFUL! Had my mum and dad and bro on the phone this eve, all grumpy with my sis and they told me not to phone her unless I want big Depression before wedding....
> 
> So Me Telephone :telephone:. :haha:...... And Hollymonkey has persuaded her, and she is up BIG TIME!, for a visit in early summer and we will go to Montmartre and up the Eiffel Tower and drink bottles of vino together and I will show her Paris, oh Ville Magnifique! :hugs: I'm sure she is just Sad in her Soul, but Paris with me is EXACTO what she needs to make Soul again Happy :dance:

tres exciting :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh shit im missing it :haha:

quick....he has just spent all his dosh on speakers for his car rather than the buba :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> evening all :flower:
> 
> bridalpants - so sorry about your sister !!! familys are so difficult sometimes ...u still will be the best bride in all the lands xxxxx
> 
> molly - sorry its been so stressful at the mo :hugs: hope it gets better soon
> 
> hey - I rehouse people on the council waiting list ....everybody HATES me !!!
> 
> so here is frankenbaby....the last pic really made me chuckle xxx
> 
> with all the tests the put my risk of downs to 1:1147o ....

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Aww what a beautiful baba :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

*Trin* such lovely pictures of you and the lions and hyenas! What gorgeous creatures... I wish I could have been there with you to snuggle with them, too!
You're so preeeeeeetty, Trin! You look like an Elven Princess :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm feeling waves of nausea today...!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all:kiss: off to get my beauty sleep:kiss: You'll have to suffer an overexcited munkie tomorrow- my parents and bro arrive late afternoon:haha:

:hugs: all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

It's night night from me too. Just got off the phone with my friend after almost 2 hours! It's good to talk :thumbup:

Sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty night, girls!!

So excited for you, Bethany!!


----------



## Mollykins

Good night ladies. Sleep well. And B... there will be no getting up in the middle of the night for turtle snacks- you need your sleep. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I'm feeling waves of nausea today...!!

Silly girl. :haha: Just in time though it seems.


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, I went to lay down after I posted that and I JUST woke up... two hours later. Oops. I meant to put a roast in the oven and now it's too late...!! Geez.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Phew, I went to lay down after I posted that and I JUST woke up... two hours later. Oops. I meant to put a roast in the oven and now it's too late...!! Geez.

Oh sweetling. I know how that feels. It's raining cats and dogs here so I decided to put a movie on after lunch and sat down with the girls on the couch... next thing I know I'm waking up to my youngest petting my face. I opened my eyes and she said, "You are so tired mommy." :haha: 

Want a 14 week pic?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Phew, I went to lay down after I posted that and I JUST woke up... two hours later. Oops. I meant to put a roast in the oven and now it's too late...!! Geez.
> 
> Oh sweetling. I know how that feels. It's raining cats and dogs here so I decided to put a movie on after lunch and sat down with the girls on the couch... next thing I know I'm waking up to my youngest petting my face. I opened my eyes and she said, "You are so tired mommy." :haha:
> 
> Want a 14 week pic?Click to expand...

Awwwww, how sweet of your little one. :awww:

OF COURSE I WANT A PIC!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

The band on my pants looks weird but... here you go. :) Doesn't seem to have much of a difference from 12 weeks except it's less bloat and more bump maybe??
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

:dance: Molly has a cute lil' baby bump! :dance:

Looks fantastic! Can you still wear your normal pants? Or are you into maternity pants? (Miss Naivepants over here) :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> :dance: Molly has a cute lil' baby bump! :dance:
> 
> Looks fantastic! Can you still wear your normal pants? Or are you into maternity pants? (Miss Naivepants over here) :flower:

I am down to only one pair of pre-pregnancy pants that I can wear but I have to unbotton/unzip them when I sit down. :blush: I do have a collection of pajama pants, stretchy pants, and a pair of yoga pants so I can put off maternity clothes for a LITTLE while longer. Oh and let's not forget my skirts! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for skirts! It is nearing skirt season! Skirts without leggings underneath that is ;)

I pretty much only wear yoga pants or stretchy waist 'nicer' pants than yoga pants... I've always preferred them. Even when I was thin enough to wear jeans comfortably; they still were never comfortable. :haha:

BUT - boy am I excited for maternity jeans :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I was thinking of turning the one pair of jeans I do have (that are my size and fit, but after about three hours of wearing them are so baggy in the butt it looks stupid) into maternity jeans!
I found this blog post that shows a great way to make them:
https://modestmaven.blogspot.com/2009/11/converted-maternity-pants-tutorial.html

I'm interested in trying that out!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

cb is saying 1-2 at 16/17dpo i reckon this beany not gonna stick :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh Molly, what a cute little pot....lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!

The sun shines again today :yipee: although it's a smidge WINDY!! I think I'll go for a walk at lunch time today if it's still decent outside.

Happy Thursday everyone!

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> cb is saying 1-2 at 16/17dpo i reckon this beany not gonna stick :cry:

Take it easy Clare. Wait until your doctor's appointment and get your bloods done then. Is it today or am I mixed up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Still seem to have 10 million things to do, 

SO BIG KISSES TO ALL:kiss::kiss::kiss: SEE THAT TICKER!!!:haha:

Are you getting blood test today *babyhopes*? Fx'ed and another shitload of bd for you;:dust::dust::dust:

*Jaynie!* :hi: Missed you recently with your work ventures, and me in my wedding prep:hugs::hugs::hugs:

*Molly* :thumbup: Lovin' ickle bumpling :hugs2:

Ok, off to make Holly a pretty hairclip for Saturday...:awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes, dreamt last night that I was back at school and my nose was running in class and the teacher asked if I was pregnant:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

just popping in quickly, Sarachka new teen mom is on mtv today at 2pm!!!! 
hope youre all well xx


----------



## mummyApril

No sorry Its 6pm today 2pm tomoro oops xx


----------



## firstbaby25

April how'd you know? I record the daytime ones? They were on 16 and pregnant til last night and I set them to record for the week but then they changed to teen mom and that won't record! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## firstbaby25

A detailed catch up then as planned... I hope I don't leave anyone out and miss something important out.

Holly! Happy happy tings happening for you right now! I am glad you get to see your family :hugs: you seem to always see them and you all have such a lovely set up! Your sis is obviously blindsighted by something happening in her life and she is very lucky that you are her sister and not one of us! :smug: you should have such a lovely time though in Paris at the beginning of the summer :cloud9:. My mum is off to Paris this weekend!

Sarachka I have seen glittery flowers before but only in the Trafford Centre so they aren't easy to come by at all! I think that me and my OH enjoy a similar relationship to yours except mine has NEVER bought me flowers! I hope you are feeling better about that now :hugs:! Working for my Mum is going good thanks, she's less than organised so we will have to find our feet with it but other than that I am enjoying having something to be out of the house for. Plus I am using my brain. 

Lovely bubba you gots yourself there frankenboobs :) looking good! So pleased for you... Glad you enjoyed the trip sweets. 

Molly I can't have you harbouring the belief that we eat turtles! I don't and have never ate a turtle, I find turtle soup shocking too! Nice bump too :cloud9: :cloud9:... Sorry you seem to be having such a poopy time with symptoms and stuff going on and trying to fit it all in but I am sure (at least I hope a lot) that it falls in to place for you soon. 

Trin lovely Trin so glad you are having some fun - a bit of respite from TTC and stuff for you is just what Jaynie ordered. So jealous you get to be so close to Lions! My ultimate favourite animal is any big cat I just love them, they are so majestic and simple! O to be an animal for a day!

Clare - you have to try not to worry darling! It's not going to change the end result is it? I know that I speak for all of us when I say I really hope beyond all hopes you get a sticky bebe and your LO turns out to be just like Holly described, worrying about stickiness one min and the next worrying about how fast s/he grows up! 

April what's the script with teen mom then? Is it series 2 of teen mom? I have seen all of those girls in 16 & pregnant and series one of teen mom - the scheduling really winds me up though I have missed a couple because they get it wrong :growlmad:... Hope you are well deary! 

Kitteh! :yipee: for no poo smell! Well in! Eurgh sounded lover-ly... Hope you are well too love. Luke is my cousin's name and he's a lovely little boy no negativity for the name Luke from me! 

:hi: emandi, Lissy, Luna hope you are all also good. Luna finally got her nausea! Hahhahahah be careful what you wish for :lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Jaynie! :hugs:

So excited now!:yipee: They should arrive in a couple of hours, then it's :wedding: No more housework! :dance: Just Champagne and amusements:happydance: 


You got a chance to vom in your nice clean toilet yet Luna? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Jaynie! :hugs:
> 
> So excited now!:yipee: They should arrive in a couple of hours, then it's :wedding: No more housework! :dance: Just Champagne and amusements:happydance:
> 
> 
> You got a chance to vom in your nice clean toilet yet Luna? :haha:

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:

Oh I so hope you have THE most amazing time over the next few days B! Make the most of every minute and revel in the attention and how stunningly beautiful you are and will be on Saturday :cloud9: For a change my lovely it's ALL ABOUT YOU!!!!!!:wedding: All your planning and fretting will be worth it a million times over :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Kit! I think I've finally got everything done:thumbup: Even dressed Holly, who's been slobbing in pyjamas all day:haha: Just Diva/Princess style things to do now, like pop a bottle of Champagne into the fridge and polish my earrings:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Kit! I think I've finally got everything done:thumbup: Even dressed Holly, who's been slobbing in pyjamas all day:haha: Just Diva/Princess style things to do now, like pop a bottle of Champagne into the fridge and polish my earrings:haha:

Oh what I wouldn't do for some ice cold champagne :cloud9: Have a ball!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just texted my mum, eta 5:30pm...what am I going to do with myself for 2 and half hrs? I'm too excited to do anything even vaguely constructive like knitting! I could go and buy some chicken thighs and put them in a big pan with lots of chopped veggies to simmer :-k A nice dinner for weary traveller's methinks. And at 4.30 my friends will be out to play in the park. And I could go and wee on an opk for no reason except to pass the time :haha: Or write lots of random posts on BnB :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

"Daisy:flow:, Daisy:flow:,
Give me your answer do:flower: I'm half crazy:fool:
All for the love of you:sex:
It won't be a stylish marriage:nope:
I can't afford a carriage:blush:
But you'll look sweet:kiss:
Upon the seat
Of a bicycle :bike:made for two":wedding:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ahh Molly, what a cute little pot....lovely :hugs:

Thanks. :blush: I feel a little silly next you though... I think my bump is as big as yours!


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- Try not to panic love (I know it's hard!) but has it even been a week since you've got your bfp? Breathe kitten. Breathe.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes, dreamt last night that I was back at school and my nose was running in class and the teacher asked if I was pregnant:haha:

I had a dream last night too... of course it was more on how to get pregnant... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Holly :hugs: You excited turtle you! I am so thrilled for you too! Just thinking of all your plans and how wonderful the culmination of everything will be... :cloud9: I'm getting a little high thinking about... you must be floating! :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Oh! Off to bring LO to school!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly has a lemon molly has a lemon :haha:

Holly- cant wait for pics of your day, not long to wait :yipee: :wohoo: for your soon to be double barrelled surname :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles :hi:

Not much to report today. The lion walks and game drives had over 15 people booked on them so I didn't want to go (there were only 4 of us on ours)

Very depressing research coming out in the sessions today. Our infant mortality rate is about 30% in state hospital. Very sad. And SO many mothers and babies are dying because of a lack of ambulances - one dr was talking about it taking 8 hours for a mom in pre-term labour to get to a hospital. Women are sharing beds after births if they're lucky enough to get a bed. There was a neonatologist from the states talking about breastmilk as medicine for premmie babies and she said she's going to go back to her hospital in San Diego and say they are never allowed to complain about anything

Tonight we have some sort of dancing entertainment before dinner at the pool area. It's so pretty - 2 pools and a jacuzzi all linked together by waterfalls and beautiful lighting

Hollymonkeynearlythebridepants!!!!! :wedding:SOOOOO excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love your pot pic Molly :thumbup:

Congrats on the nausea Luna :haha: And thanks for the compliment :blush:but I'm very far from the 'elf' part:haha:

Crunchie...beautiful bebe :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Molly has a lemon molly has a lemon :haha:
> 
> Holly- cant wait for pics of your day, not long to wait :yipee: :wohoo: for your soon to be double barrelled surname :D

not long until double barrelled name, AND loss of my virginity :happydance::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtles :hi:
> 
> Not much to report today. The lion walks and game drives had over 15 people booked on them so I didn't want to go (there were only 4 of us on ours)
> 
> Very depressing research coming out in the sessions today. Our infant mortality rate is about 30% in state hospital. Very sad. And SO many mothers and babies are dying because of a lack of ambulances - one dr was talking about it taking 8 hours for a mom in pre-term labour to get to a hospital. Women are sharing beds after births if they're lucky enough to get a bed. There was a neonatologist from the states talking about breastmilk as medicine for premmie babies and she said she's going to go back to her hospital in San Diego and say they are never allowed to complain about anything
> 
> Tonight we have some sort of dancing entertainment before dinner at the pool area. It's so pretty - 2 pools and a jacuzzi all linked together by waterfalls and beautiful lighting
> 
> Hollymonkeynearlythebridepants!!!!! :wedding:SOOOOO excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Love your pot pic Molly :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats on the nausea Luna :haha: And thanks for the compliment :blush:but I'm very far from the 'elf' part:haha:
> 
> Crunchie...beautiful bebe :hugs:

That's sad about the mortality rates, at least people like you are around to work towards an improvement:thumbup:

Have a great time at the poolside dance tonight :dance:

I'm off to the park with LO, mainly an activity to keep ME occupied mind you!:haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtles :hi:
> 
> Not much to report today. The lion walks and game drives had over 15 people booked on them so I didn't want to go (there were only 4 of us on ours)
> 
> Very depressing research coming out in the sessions today. Our infant mortality rate is about 30% in state hospital. Very sad. And SO many mothers and babies are dying because of a lack of ambulances - one dr was talking about it taking 8 hours for a mom in pre-term labour to get to a hospital. Women are sharing beds after births if they're lucky enough to get a bed. There was a neonatologist from the states talking about breastmilk as medicine for premmie babies and she said she's going to go back to her hospital in San Diego and say they are never allowed to complain about anything
> 
> Tonight we have some sort of dancing entertainment before dinner at the pool area. It's so pretty - 2 pools and a jacuzzi all linked together by waterfalls and beautiful lighting
> 
> Hollymonkeynearlythebridepants!!!!! :wedding:SOOOOO excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Love your pot pic Molly :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats on the nausea Luna :haha: And thanks for the compliment :blush:but I'm very far from the 'elf' part:haha:
> 
> Crunchie...beautiful bebe :hugs:

Such shocking statistics Trin! I know that things are far from ideal in other parts of the world but to see it down in statistics... :nope: Makes me sick. In fact, I think I am going to cry... I thought the placenta took over and I wasn't supposed to be emotional anymore! :cry: Those poor women. Reminds me why I chose the Human Rights Committee in school when we participated in a program called M.U.N. (Model United Nations)... such a great program. Anyway... I'm prattling...

I agree with Luna though, you do have the elvish look... and very happy look too! :hugs: I think you really needed that.


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin that sucks... That's like nearly one in three :nope: me no like this... I'm the type of person that if I were living with such odds it might be too heartbreaking to try but I always think these things are easy to say because I don't live with those odds. KWIM? Where is the conference? 

Bethany it's so exciting to be you :yipee: you must be on the ceiling! I like ginge can't wait to perve how you look I want food photos and everything! Is your dad gonna do a speech? My g'dad sang 'we stood at the alter' (badly :haha:) at my auntie's wedding :cloud9:

:hi: molly :hi: ginge you good?


----------



## LunaLady

Hello!! :D

Bethany - Yay! I can feel your excitement from here!! I hope you have a lovely time the next few days and that your wedding is everything you dreamed it would be :flower:

Trin - Those are some sad statistics :( I do look forward to hearing about the rest of your fun and exciting time, though! :thumbup: And that's the whole point of why I said you look like an Elven Princess - because you look Elven to me!! :flower:

Clare - Please don't pee on any more sticks. You need to be calm and not stressing right now. Please, please, please just try to distract yourself with something else (reading, TV, shopping? Anything) and give your body a rest from stressing. Stress does some pretty hard things to the body and it cannot be an ideal environment for a little baby trying to grow. So snap out of it!!! All said with love... :flower:

As for me, no I haven't had to utilize my sparkling toilets (which I cleaned again yesterday!! :haha: ) but still feeling a bit nauseous today, too. Was feeling it a lot yesterday after dinner, and a bit this morning. However - I've lost five pounds since I last weighed myself last week! How weird is that?! I've been eating like a horse, too!!

Hugs all around!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie :wave: Hello lovely. I'm glad you are having a good time with working... as you said, anything to keep your mind busy. I think that might be why I want to return to school so badly. I'm consumed by all things 3 and 5 years old. :haha: I need my brain to function in a more "adult" capacity. No offense to you turtles of course. :hugs: Re: Turtle eating... I'm glad you are with me on the "save the turtles" bit. Poor little turtles. :nope: Holly! Stay back! :grr: 

Luna- I never actually needed to use my sparkling toilets but my nausea was fairly intense and all consuming for a while. Hope you don't have to use yours either! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

*Holly!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApuuSVfFJRM


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm back from the park and they're still not here :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Molly!:hugs: All those sunset weddings- they've announced rain for us here on Saturday:haha: 

:rain::wedding:

Well I'm going to have to get dinner for LO now, hope my folks arrive before she flakes out.....................

.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Molly!:hugs: All those sunset weddings- they've announced rain for us here on Saturday:haha:
> 
> :rain::wedding:
> 
> Well I'm going to have to get dinner for LO now, hope my folks arrive before she flakes out.....................
> 
> .

You're welcome. :hugs: I listened to it all the way through and my youngest comes up and starts to sing her own words and twirl around. :haha: So cute. 

I do hope your family shows soon!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April how'd you know? I record the daytime ones? They were on 16 and pregnant til last night and I set them to record for the week but then they changed to teen mom and that won't record! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

someone on b'n'b posted a thread lol, so i checked my sky and its on tonight at 6 :D my 16 and pregnant has only just started to series link record i dont know why it wouldnt before, maybe cos they changed the channel? :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

they're here...........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> A detailed catch up then as planned... I hope I don't leave anyone out and miss something important out.
> 
> Holly! Happy happy tings happening for you right now! I am glad you get to see your family :hugs: you seem to always see them and you all have such a lovely set up! Your sis is obviously blindsighted by something happening in her life and she is very lucky that you are her sister and not one of us! :smug: you should have such a lovely time though in Paris at the beginning of the summer :cloud9:. My mum is off to Paris this weekend!
> 
> Sarachka I have seen glittery flowers before but only in the Trafford Centre so they aren't easy to come by at all! I think that me and my OH enjoy a similar relationship to yours except mine has NEVER bought me flowers! I hope you are feeling better about that now :hugs:! Working for my Mum is going good thanks, she's less than organised so we will have to find our feet with it but other than that I am enjoying having something to be out of the house for. Plus I am using my brain.
> 
> Lovely bubba you gots yourself there frankenboobs :) looking good! So pleased for you... Glad you enjoyed the trip sweets.
> 
> Molly I can't have you harbouring the belief that we eat turtles! I don't and have never ate a turtle, I find turtle soup shocking too! Nice bump too :cloud9: :cloud9:... Sorry you seem to be having such a poopy time with symptoms and stuff going on and trying to fit it all in but I am sure (at least I hope a lot) that it falls in to place for you soon.
> 
> Trin lovely Trin so glad you are having some fun - a bit of respite from TTC and stuff for you is just what Jaynie ordered. So jealous you get to be so close to Lions! My ultimate favourite animal is any big cat I just love them, they are so majestic and simple! O to be an animal for a day!
> 
> Clare - you have to try not to worry darling! It's not going to change the end result is it? I know that I speak for all of us when I say I really hope beyond all hopes you get a sticky bebe and your LO turns out to be just like Holly described, worrying about stickiness one min and the next worrying about how fast s/he grows up!
> 
> April what's the script with teen mom then? Is it series 2 of teen mom? I have seen all of those girls in 16 & pregnant and series one of teen mom - the scheduling really winds me up though I have missed a couple because they get it wrong :growlmad:... Hope you are well deary!
> 
> Kitteh! :yipee: for no poo smell! Well in! Eurgh sounded lover-ly... Hope you are well too love. Luke is my cousin's name and he's a lovely little boy no negativity for the name Luke from me!
> 
> :hi: emandi, Lissy, Luna hope you are all also good. Luna finally got her nausea! Hahhahahah be careful what you wish for :lol:

it is very confusing, but you know the second series of 16 and pregnant? well this is them in teen mom at least it best be or iv been misled lol im constantly looking on mtv to make sure i havent missed any on a weekend there are always catch ups of all the shows shown in the week though. i am good lovey hope youre well xx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> they're here...........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee: Much love to you for today and the days to come my dear. Enjoy it all. :cloud9::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

ah Holly enjoy hun :) x


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie im wrong its not a new one but the start of teen mom with farrah etc not sure if youve seen these but if you have missed any now is time to catch up! xx


----------



## mummyApril

right i best get in the kitchen and make my LOs omlette as they request lol x


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for Bethany!!!
Have a lovely time!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

April... omlette...??? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

How are you this morning Luna? Is it as gray and rainy there as it is here?


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok so im finally happy,happy 2-3,this afternoon :wohoo: and mega dark lines i even took opk and it was crazy possitive :haha:

Ok so no more testing,ok maybe one in week b4 drs :haha:,even some tests arrived today wtf:rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Hello!! :D
> 
> Bethany - Yay! I can feel your excitement from here!! I hope you have a lovely time the next few days and that your wedding is everything you dreamed it would be :flower:
> 
> Trin - Those are some sad statistics :( I do look forward to hearing about the rest of your fun and exciting time, though! :thumbup: And that's the whole point of why I said you look like an Elven Princess - because you look Elven to me!! :flower:
> 
> Clare - Please don't pee on any more sticks. You need to be calm and not stressing right now. Please, please, please just try to distract yourself with something else (reading, TV, shopping? Anything) and give your body a rest from stressing. Stress does some pretty hard things to the body and it cannot be an ideal environment for a little baby trying to grow. So snap out of it!!! All said with love... :flower:
> 
> As for me, no I haven't had to utilize my sparkling toilets (which I cleaned again yesterday!! :haha: ) but still feeling a bit nauseous today, too. Was feeling it a lot yesterday after dinner, and a bit this morning. However - I've lost five pounds since I last weighed myself last week! How weird is that?! I've been eating like a horse, too!!
> 
> Hugs all around!

Thanks i so need a virtual slap:shock::haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: oh enjoy it love and remeber its ur day and dont go rushing around to make everyone else happy and not relax and enjoy ur day :kiss:
oh im soooo excited for you :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit ur from buckingham shire!!! :yipee: i used to live in bicester in oxfordshire not far :)


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- I'm glad you got your 2-3 this afternoon but please stick to what you say... no more testing!! I really don't want you to worry (more than necessary). :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> How are you this morning Luna? Is it as gray and rainy there as it is here?

I'm doing well this morning! :dance:
It's actually pretty nice here this morning! The sun was shining into the bathroom just now as I took my shower and used my new towels. I love them - but they are still shedding quite a bit! I think I'll wash them again ... :haha:

How are you my dear sweet Molly? Is everyone starting to feel better at your place??



babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! :D
> 
> Bethany - Yay! I can feel your excitement from here!! I hope you have a lovely time the next few days and that your wedding is everything you dreamed it would be :flower:
> 
> Trin - Those are some sad statistics :( I do look forward to hearing about the rest of your fun and exciting time, though! :thumbup: And that's the whole point of why I said you look like an Elven Princess - because you look Elven to me!! :flower:
> 
> Clare - Please don't pee on any more sticks. You need to be calm and not stressing right now. Please, please, please just try to distract yourself with something else (reading, TV, shopping? Anything) and give your body a rest from stressing. Stress does some pretty hard things to the body and it cannot be an ideal environment for a little baby trying to grow. So snap out of it!!! All said with love... :flower:
> 
> As for me, no I haven't had to utilize my sparkling toilets (which I cleaned again yesterday!! :haha: ) but still feeling a bit nauseous today, too. Was feeling it a lot yesterday after dinner, and a bit this morning. However - I've lost five pounds since I last weighed myself last week! How weird is that?! I've been eating like a horse, too!!
> 
> Hugs all around!
> 
> Thanks i so need a virtual slap:shock::haha:Click to expand...

Good. :thumbup:



babyhopes2010 said:


> ok so im finally happy,happy 2-3,this afternoon :wohoo: and mega dark lines i even took opk and it was crazy possitive :haha:
> 
> Ok so no more testing,ok maybe one in week b4 drs :haha:,even some tests arrived today wtf:rofl:

I'm glad you got your 2-3; but as Molly said (and I said before) enough is enough!! Don't you feel silly now that you worried so much over the 1-2 you got? Enjoy that you are pregnant and step away from the pee sticks!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

promise :friends:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> promise :friends:

Good girl :friends:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got maternity jeans from mamas and papas they are soooo comfy,lol i should wear they yet :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Yes, it seems like this sickness is FINALLY leaving our house. Thank goodness! My OH is the only one still suffering but he is feeling better. :thumbup: Good thing too! He has to leave the house by 330 tomorrow morning to make it to the shop and get the big truck and trailer and get to north Washington in time to pick up a shipment. Poor man. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly!!! Have a wonderful few days with your family, climaxing in YOUR WEDDING DAY!!! I'm so happy for you my lover!

April I nearly peed my pants thinking it was the new season!! My guess is that it will be on once they've completed the new 16 and pregnant season. I can't wait to see the new one with Kailyn, Leah, Janelle and Chelsea. I am such a loser, I've joined loads of groups for them on Facebook to keep up with the gossip.

Molly adorable baby belly!

Kitteh your belly is still so small! so cute. Me think boy!

Jaynie I just snap, ever so infrequently, and only when I've really, really been pushed to the edge. I never argue or fight or raise my voice, nothing like that, but when I reach a limit I just break down. Yesterday he did that, he stressed me out so much I thought I was going mad and all I could do was take some anti-anxiety medication. When he came home all I could do was cry and tell him how mean he was, I was out of it, and just had a breakdown. Rahhh


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Yes, it seems like this sickness is FINALLY leaving our house. Thank goodness! My OH is the only one still suffering but he is feeling better. :thumbup: Good thing too! He has to leave the house by 330 tomorrow morning to make it to the shop and get the big truck and trailer and get to north Washington in time to pick up a shipment. Poor man. :hugs:

Poor guy! North Washington, eh? I'll wave to him as he passes me in Seattle!! :hi:
Glad your little fam is feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

*Thought id give u a giggle...............
*

4am i get up...........very tired not sleeping great,goes to loo trying to be quiet not to wake DH up..................

Knock,knock :loo: what u doing? hmmmm :blush:im on the loo.........
are u ok? yes :thumbup:, are u sure? yes
are u bleeding...............No:growlmad: no not bleeding but trying to have a bleeding poo in peace :hissy: :haha:

all i hear is................ Ohhhh Ok :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> *Thought id give u a giggle...............
> *
> 
> 4am i get up...........very tired not sleeping great,goes to loo trying to be quiet not to wake DH up..................
> 
> Knock,knock :loo: what u doing? hmmmm :blush:im on the loo.........
> are u ok? yes :thumbup:, are u sure? yes
> are u bleeding...............No:growlmad: no not bleeding but trying to have a bleeding poo in peace :hissy: :haha:
> 
> all i hear is................ Ohhhh Ok :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi gals well sorry i rushed on and off last night had a date with gossip girl

catch up multiy quotey postie coming up next .........


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> *Thought id give u a giggle...............
> *
> 
> 4am i get up...........very tired not sleeping great,goes to loo trying to be quiet not to wake DH up..................
> 
> Knock,knock :loo: what u doing? hmmmm :blush:im on the loo.........
> are u ok? yes :thumbup:, are u sure? yes
> are u bleeding...............No:growlmad: no not bleeding but trying to have a bleeding poo in peace :hissy: :haha:
> 
> all i hear is................ Ohhhh Ok :blush:

ewww nasty! OH and I don't pass wind or pee or anything like that in front of each other. I can't imagine saying anything about #2!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Thought id give u a giggle...............
> *
> 
> 4am i get up...........very tired not sleeping great,goes to loo trying to be quiet not to wake DH up..................
> 
> Knock,knock :loo: what u doing? hmmmm :blush:im on the loo.........
> are u ok? yes :thumbup:, are u sure? yes
> are u bleeding...............No:growlmad: no not bleeding but trying to have a bleeding poo in peace :hissy: :haha:
> 
> all i hear is................ Ohhhh Ok :blush:
> 
> ewww nasty! OH and I don't pass wind or pee or anything like that in front of each other. I can't imagine saying anything about #2!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hayley you watching 16 & Pregnant?


Sarachka-me no watch 16& pregnant or teen mom:nope:is this a breakage of our thread rules:shrug:must i watch i guess i should:thumbup:is it new series? i also have 2 episodes of one born every min to catch up on and also i did'nt know i was pregnant im such a bad turtle having not enough tv watching hours in ones day:wacko:.......anyway your gift has arrived today:happydance:need address:shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> Wanna see my new media set up? I call it my media centre:smug: Music comes as if from magic from the computer to the stereo speakers. OMG modernmonkey:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 178765
> 
> 
> 
> AND....LOVE IS BIG AND WONDERFUL! Had my mum and dad and bro on the phone this eve, all grumpy with my sis and they told me not to phone her unless I want big Depression before wedding....
> 
> So Me Telephone :telephone:. :haha:...... And Hollymonkey has persuaded her, and she is up BIG TIME!, for a visit in early summer and we will go to Montmartre and up the Eiffel Tower and drink bottles of vino together and I will show her Paris, oh Ville Magnifique! :hugs: I'm sure she is just Sad in her Soul, but Paris with me is EXACTO what she needs to make Soul again Happy :dance:


Bethany-:hugs:lots of good luck for the forthcoming :wedding:it will be the most super dooper specialmonkeypants:wedding:ever:hug:do lots of nom nom:munch:and get very:drunk:for us all!!!and be very:smug:when you come to tell us all about it you deserve to be my lovely...me want to come:brat:




Crunchie said:


> evening all :flower:
> 
> bridalpants - so sorry about your sister !!! familys are so difficult sometimes ...u still will be the best bride in all the lands xxxxx
> 
> molly - sorry its been so stressful at the mo :hugs: hope it gets better soon
> 
> hey - I rehouse people on the council waiting list ....everybody HATES me !!!
> 
> so here is frankenbaby....the last pic really made me chuckle xxx
> 
> with all the tests the put my risk of downs to 1:1147o ....

Crunchie -lovely super crunchiefranken scans!!! loveing the last one a spesh:thumbup:congrats on your plum:hugs:



Mollykins said:


> I can't see the pics Trin. :(
> 
> OAN: My little jumping bean is certainly jumping. :cloud9:




Mollykins said:


> The band on my pants looks weird but... here you go. :) Doesn't seem to have much of a difference from 12 weeks except it's less bloat and more bump maybe??


Molly-congrats on your lemon and your bumpty is coming on:thumbup:




firstbaby25 said:


> A detailed catch up then as planned... I hope I don't leave anyone out and miss something important out.
> 
> Holly! Happy happy tings happening for you right now! I am glad you get to see your family :hugs: you seem to always see them and you all have such a lovely set up! Your sis is obviously blindsighted by something happening in her life and she is very lucky that you are her sister and not one of us! :smug: you should have such a lovely time though in Paris at the beginning of the summer :cloud9:. My mum is off to Paris this weekend!
> 
> Sarachka I have seen glittery flowers before but only in the Trafford Centre so they aren't easy to come by at all! I think that me and my OH enjoy a similar relationship to yours except mine has NEVER bought me flowers! I hope you are feeling better about that now :hugs:! Working for my Mum is going good thanks, she's less than organised so we will have to find our feet with it but other than that I am enjoying having something to be out of the house for. Plus I am using my brain.
> 
> Lovely bubba you gots yourself there frankenboobs :) looking good! So pleased for you... Glad you enjoyed the trip sweets.
> 
> Molly I can't have you harbouring the belief that we eat turtles! I don't and have never ate a turtle, I find turtle soup shocking too! Nice bump too :cloud9: :cloud9:... Sorry you seem to be having such a poopy time with symptoms and stuff going on and trying to fit it all in but I am sure (at least I hope a lot) that it falls in to place for you soon.
> 
> Trin lovely Trin so glad you are having some fun - a bit of respite from TTC and stuff for you is just what Jaynie ordered. So jealous you get to be so close to Lions! My ultimate favourite animal is any big cat I just love them, they are so majestic and simple! O to be an animal for a day!
> 
> Clare - you have to try not to worry darling! It's not going to change the end result is it? I know that I speak for all of us when I say I really hope beyond all hopes you get a sticky bebe and your LO turns out to be just like Holly described, worrying about stickiness one min and the next worrying about how fast s/he grows up!
> 
> April what's the script with teen mom then? Is it series 2 of teen mom? I have seen all of those girls in 16 & pregnant and series one of teen mom - the scheduling really winds me up though I have missed a couple because they get it wrong :growlmad:... Hope you are well deary!
> 
> Kitteh! :yipee: for no poo smell! Well in! Eurgh sounded lover-ly... Hope you are well too love. Luke is my cousin's name and he's a lovely little boy no negativity for the name Luke from me!
> 
> :hi: emandi, Lissy, Luna hope you are all also good. Luna finally got her nausea! Hahhahahah be careful what you wish for :lol:


Jaynie-:cry::cry:you missed meeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:cry:




HollyMonkey said:


> they're here...........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


let the party begin whooooo:happydance::happydance:




babyhopes2010 said:


> ok so im finally happy,happy 2-3,this afternoon :wohoo: and mega dark lines i even took opk and it was crazy possitive :haha:
> 
> Ok so no more testing,ok maybe one in week b4 drs :haha:,even some tests arrived today wtf:rofl:

Clare-yay for 2-3 you are now banned from pee sticks for one week under turtle clause 679845368299!! understando??


Luna- yay for your MS:happydance:you will wish you never wished for it:haha:least your loo is clean:thumbup:


April-that pushchair maxi cosi loola has money of at argos check it out:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Back from my ethnic dance show. Sipping a 2008 Cabernet Sauvignon :wine:
Got to pack just now because we check out before the morning session. I must admit I'm ready to go home. holding myself back from another lion walk tomorrow...too expensive


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- At least you could afford the one time. :thumbup: That would be such an amazing experience. I am still in awe and full of innocent jealousy. :haha:

Oh and did you get my pm by chance? All you have to do is tell me yes and that I'm crazy. :haha:


----------



## poas

Hi I have spent the last 5million hrs catching up, and instantly forgotten what I wanted to say to who! So...I hope EVERYBODY is happy and carefree(ish)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin- At least you could afford the one time. :thumbup: That would be such an amazing experience. I am still in awe and full of innocent jealousy. :haha:
> 
> Oh and did you get my pm by chance? All you have to do is tell me yes and that I'm crazy. :haha:

Not crazy :haha: Take it from someone who knows :wacko: Just answered now

Yep, I'm just going to look at my pics over and over and be grateful


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Thought id give u a giggle...............
> *
> 
> 4am i get up...........very tired not sleeping great,goes to loo trying to be quiet not to wake DH up..................
> 
> Knock,knock :loo: what u doing? hmmmm :blush:im on the loo.........
> are u ok? yes :thumbup:, are u sure? yes
> are u bleeding...............No:growlmad: no not bleeding but trying to have a bleeding poo in peace :hissy: :haha:
> 
> all i hear is................ Ohhhh Ok :blush:
> 
> ewww nasty! OH and I don't pass wind or pee or anything like that in front of each other. I can't imagine saying anything about #2!Click to expand...

i wasnt poo-ing infront of him...ewwww :haha:

hey u have to give birth infront of OH so no stone left unturned and all that :winkwink:
youll be bleeding screaming pooping and weeing in labour :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- At least you could afford the one time. :thumbup: That would be such an amazing experience. I am still in awe and full of innocent jealousy. :haha:
> 
> Oh and did you get my pm by chance? All you have to do is tell me yes and that I'm crazy. :haha:
> 
> Not crazy :haha: Take it from someone who knows :wacko: Just answered now
> 
> Yep, I'm just going to look at my pics over and over and be gratefulClick to expand...

And they really are beautiful pics. :flower: 

Here's a sweet lion pic I found...
 



Attached Files:







sweet lion.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Thought id give u a giggle...............
> *
> 
> 4am i get up...........very tired not sleeping great,goes to loo trying to be quiet not to wake DH up..................
> 
> Knock,knock :loo: what u doing? hmmmm :blush:im on the loo.........
> are u ok? yes :thumbup:, are u sure? yes
> are u bleeding...............No:growlmad: no not bleeding but trying to have a bleeding poo in peace :hissy: :haha:
> 
> all i hear is................ Ohhhh Ok :blush:
> 
> ewww nasty! OH and I don't pass wind or pee or anything like that in front of each other. I can't imagine saying anything about #2!Click to expand...
> 
> i wasnt poo-ing infront of him...ewwww :haha:
> 
> hey u have to give birth infront of OH so no stone left unturned and all that :winkwink:
> youll be bleeding screaming pooping and weeing in labour :rofl:Click to expand...

I didn't poo or wee during labour, thank goodness! I did vom each time though. Nasty business that.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to have to have hypnosis before labour for a multitude of reasons!!


----------



## poas

I didn't poop,pee or puke in labour...But your birth plan sounds interesting Clare :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to have to have hypnosis before labour for a multitude of reasons!!

I'm doing a hypnobirthing instructor course in May. We use it a lot. But it doesn't stop you doing anything like vom etc


----------



## poas

I don't mean to pry, but hope you're doing ok Trin, amazing lionwalks aside x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Thought id give u a giggle...............
> *
> 
> 4am i get up...........very tired not sleeping great,goes to loo trying to be quiet not to wake DH up..................
> 
> Knock,knock :loo: what u doing? hmmmm :blush:im on the loo.........
> are u ok? yes :thumbup:, are u sure? yes
> are u bleeding...............No:growlmad: no not bleeding but trying to have a bleeding poo in peace :hissy: :haha:
> 
> all i hear is................ Ohhhh Ok :blush:
> 
> ewww nasty! OH and I don't pass wind or pee or anything like that in front of each other. I can't imagine saying anything about #2!Click to expand...

Seriously???? My OH has a condition which means for a very long time, trouser coughs and "open discussions" are routine (trouser coughs from OH, not me :haha:) Can't believe there isn't the odd bottom burp here or there! :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Holly!!! Have a wonderful few days with your family, climaxing in YOUR WEDDING DAY!!! I'm so happy for you my lover!
> 
> April I nearly peed my pants thinking it was the new season!! My guess is that it will be on once they've completed the new 16 and pregnant season. I can't wait to see the new one with Kailyn, Leah, Janelle and Chelsea. I am such a loser, I've joined loads of groups for them on Facebook to keep up with the gossip.
> 
> Molly adorable baby belly!
> 
> Kitteh your belly is still so small! so cute. Me think boy!
> 
> Jaynie I just snap, ever so infrequently, and only when I've really, really been pushed to the edge. I never argue or fight or raise my voice, nothing like that, but when I reach a limit I just break down. Yesterday he did that, he stressed me out so much I thought I was going mad and all I could do was take some anti-anxiety medication. When he came home all I could do was cry and tell him how mean he was, I was out of it, and just had a breakdown. Rahhh

ooh i will have to look at the groups on facebook! i know i was so excited too and now its poop :(


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I don't mean to pry, but hope you're doing ok Trin, amazing lionwalks aside x

You're not prying, thanks for asking. To be honest, I'm not really sure how I'm doing. It's quite easy to put everything out of my mind here but i'm going home tomorrow night and I'm a bit worried about how I'll be. I swing from wanting the next three months to fly by so we can start ttc and thinking it's never going to happen and I'm greedy for wanting another one


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed turtles. Sleep tight
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...glad the world is starting to right itself health wise in your house :thumbup: What a spell that was!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I don't mean to pry, but hope you're doing ok Trin, amazing lionwalks aside x
> 
> You're not prying, thanks for asking. To be honest, I'm not really sure how I'm doing. It's quite easy to put everything out of my mind here but i'm going home tomorrow night and I'm a bit worried about how I'll be. I swing from wanting the next three months to fly by so we can start ttc and thinking it's never going to happen and I'm greedy for wanting another oneClick to expand...

You're going to have a break for a few months then Trin? That will be good in terms of breathing space. I'm so glad you've enjoyed yourself this last couple of days Trin :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin, get some quality sleep before your busy day tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night trin! :sleep: well :kiss:

Hey don't beat yourself up for having thoughts. If you come to the conclusion you are greedy why does it matter? The heart wants what it wants. Some time for you and oh and follow up checks may be the right thing to do after everything you've been through! And I'm sure if there were a 'reason' (indicating that you won't have one) you would know about it right?! So chill. I think you're doing brilliantly as usual and you'll make the right decisions for you and your family :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

New mummy sorry I forgot you before I'll ask kit for that branch sorry :flower: how are ya doll? Not long for you now! 

I am gutted about this teen mom/sixteen and pregnant business :cry:

:hi: newbie dooby doooooo! How the heck are you? It's been a lifetime since we chatted!

Sarachka I'm an ice queen and I think Adam would be easier to deal with if I could show him I was upset but i'm just so introverted with men. I'm proud etc etc. But really it's bad for our relationship.


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! :sleep:

Jaynie and Kit :wave: 

Oh and Kit? My OH blames "barking spiders" or the girls... or the cat... or he'll look surprised and say, "What's that??"


----------



## Mollykins

I've not watched teen mom or 16 and pregnant... no inclination to either. :shrug: Not too big into tv, glad for it. I couldn't imagine being too into tv shows... I'd be stuck! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Trin! :sleep:
> 
> Jaynie and Kit :wave:
> 
> Oh and Kit? My OH blames "barking spiders" or the girls... or the cat... or he'll look surprised and say, "What's that??"

:haha: Yeah, sounds familiar...OH is forever pointing at the cat with a look of innocence :winkwink: No doubt the bebe will be sharing some blame also!


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie m'love! :hi:

How's it going in the land of working with mum? Are you managing to get much knitting done though?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Trin! :sleep:
> 
> Jaynie and Kit :wave:
> 
> Oh and Kit? My OH blames "barking spiders" or the girls... or the cat... or he'll look surprised and say, "What's that??"
> 
> :haha: Yeah, sounds familiar...OH is forever pointing at the cat with a look of innocence :winkwink: No doubt the bebe will be sharing some blame also!Click to expand...

Oh I would count on it! Something like, "Woah, did you hear that? Did you hear what came out of that baby's bum?? That's definitely not healthy." :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I didn't poop,pee or puke in labour...But your birth plan sounds interesting Clare :)

so ur telling me u do that much pushing and nothing comes out.hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:shrug: unlikely lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I don't mean to pry, but hope you're doing ok Trin, amazing lionwalks aside x
> 
> You're not prying, thanks for asking. To be honest, I'm not really sure how I'm doing. It's quite easy to put everything out of my mind here but i'm going home tomorrow night and I'm a bit worried about how I'll be. I swing from wanting the next three months to fly by so we can start ttc and thinking it's never going to happen and I'm greedy for wanting another oneClick to expand...

hun thats normal feeling like that,i was v lucky oncieving 3 wks after MC.I still am not to great.I feel guilty about feeling anywhere near excited about this one:(
I felt it would never happen...chin up hun.........i will never forget my MC.i have a tatoo on my angle of 2 tiny foot prints.do whatever u feel like doing?After MC i was ok one minute the next it would feel as ifthe world was ending,do what u feel like doing hun and im here if u ever wanna chat :kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh wow! Tonight is the first night I've felt some clear "external" kicks. It would be so nice if I could time it right and let OH feel it :cloud9: Still feels bizarre but great!


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Oh wow! Tonight is the first night I've felt some clear "external" kicks. It would be so nice if I could time it right and let OH feel it :cloud9: Still feels bizarre but great!

i cant wait for that to happen :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh wow! Tonight is the first night I've felt some clear "external" kicks. It would be so nice if I could time it right and let OH feel it :cloud9: Still feels bizarre but great!

:cloud9: It'll happen lovey. That's such a wonderful feeling. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Tonight is the first night I've felt some clear "external" kicks. It would be so nice if I could time it right and let OH feel it :cloud9: Still feels bizarre but great!
> 
> i cant wait for that to happen :cloud9:Click to expand...

Just you wait...it's the weirdest but wonderfulest feeling. Even the strange squirmy feelings early on are amazing too :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly, how are you and little lemony bebe doing? Are you ok? Has the load lightened any m'love?:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly, how are you and little lemony bebe doing? Are you ok? Has the load lightened any m'love?:hugs:

Um... I'm doing all right. The load is still heavy but I am trying to stay optimistic. I will figure it out... I always do. :thumbup: 

So, since Trin as assured me that I am not crazy... I would like to share with you that I felt the baby move externally yesterday. I was frozen in :shock: Thought I'd gone mad and so I pm'd Trin for confirmation but she assured me that it probably was baby lemon. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly, how are you and little lemony bebe doing? Are you ok? Has the load lightened any m'love?:hugs:
> 
> Um... I'm doing all right. The load is still heavy but I am trying to stay optimistic. I will figure it out... I always do. :thumbup:
> 
> So, since Trin as assured me that I am not crazy... I would like to share with you that I felt the baby move externally yesterday. I was frozen in :shock: Thought I'd gone mad and so I pm'd Trin for confirmation but she assured me that it probably was baby lemon. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh wow, that's fab! You will feel these things much earlier than I will as it's not your first but I'm impressed how early it is! :happydance: Enjoy m'love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly, how are you and little lemony bebe doing? Are you ok? Has the load lightened any m'love?:hugs:
> 
> Um... I'm doing all right. The load is still heavy but I am trying to stay optimistic. I will figure it out... I always do. :thumbup:
> 
> So, since Trin as assured me that I am not crazy... I would like to share with you that I felt the baby move externally yesterday. I was frozen in :shock: Thought I'd gone mad and so I pm'd Trin for confirmation but she assured me that it probably was baby lemon. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, that's fab! You will feel these things much earlier than I will as it's not your first but I'm impressed how early it is! :happydance: Enjoy m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

I was shocked too! I really thought it must've been in my head. :wacko: I googled and googled and the earliest I found was 16 weeks. :shrug:
Trin said also that the uterus is well out from behind the pubic bone and that it helps that I'm slim. I don't feel so slim but I'll take it. :haha: I wish my OH would've been home for that. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's night night from me lovelies. Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite...:sleep::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/7290/imagesca7f1hh8.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mollykins

Night Kit! :sleep: well. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know its not christmas but this actuallly made me smile:

https://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9433/imagescajk23ze.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## LunaLady

Well I just woke up from a four hour nap... Luckily I learned from my mistake yesterday and put the roast in the oven BEFORE I fell asleep... :haha:
And it's been terribly windy here and the power went out while I was sleeping. It came on just a moment later, but luckily I've got a genius of a husband and he went out and turned the oven back on - it's electric. ;)

Can I brag about my husband even more??? Yesterday at about 8:30pm he spontaneously set up the massage table and then called me out to hop on! I received a lovely hour long massage... ahhh. He really is getting quite good. 

To add to that... he suggested that we trade in one or two of my extra tables for a pregnancy table - one that has removable breast and belly holes - so that he can continue to give me massage... :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Oh, enough bragging from me... I hope you're all sleeping soundly. And I hope you're having a lovely evening, Molly. And Newbie - if you're out there - I hope you're getting ready to crawl into bed. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm getting married in the morning:yipee:
Ding Dong the bells are going to chime:dance:
Pull out the stopper:wine:
Let's have a whopper:drunk:
But get me to the church on time!:wedding:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for Bethany!!! Have a lovely time, my dear. :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm getting married in the morning:yipee:
> Ding Dong the bells are going to chime:dance:
> Pull out the stopper:wine:
> Let's have a whopper:drunk:
> But get me to the church on time!:wedding:

Hey !!!! I have been waiting all week to see that 2 u ....

Ohhhh you lovely munkie !!! Can't wait to see pics .... Your going to be the bested bride ever in the world !!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm getting married in the morning:yipee:
> Ding Dong the bells are going to chime:dance:
> Pull out the stopper:wine:
> Let's have a whopper:drunk:
> But get me to the church on time!:wedding:

Yey! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

Had a lovely evening with my familoid, 2 bottles of champagne before dinner and a bottle of red at the table:blush: My chicken dish was scrummy:munch: And later on my bro got us playing some card game, I HATE card games as a rule but it was a good laugh and I actually won a round by the luck of my cards, but overall I lost massively and kept forgetting the rules :haha:

LO has just woken up, it's still an hour earlier for the UK bods sleeping upstairs so I'm off to get her before she starts singing and blabbering too loudly and wakes everyone up:shhh:

Yay for kicking Papaya Kit! \\:D/


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Luna!* I posted this pic ages ago so maybe you hadn't yet arrived on the thread but all your excitement over maternity jeans made me think of it! I too couldn't wait til I got my first pair at about 14weeks I believe. Modelled here with label and all!!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







maternity jeans.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Clare* glad you got your 2-3 :thumbup: I couldn't possibly tell you not to stress over those things, that's all I did and took them apart and all:blush: but it's always a reassurance. More sticky dust...:dust::dust::dust:

*Trin* big hugs to my favourite lionwoman. I LOVE your new avatar :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> *Luna!* I posted this pic ages ago so maybe you hadn't yet arrived on the thread but all your excitement over maternity jeans made me think of it! I too couldn't wait til I got my first pair at about 14weeks I believe. Modelled here with label and all!!!:haha:

Oh, thanks for posting this!! I love it!! Your cute little bump :cloud9:
I actually bought some maternity pants today... :blush: I couldn't help myself. I went to Target and they had some on clearance for $7.50. Really can't beat that!!

Have a lovely day!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning happy friday evrybody!!!:flower:




TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to have hypnosis before labour for a multitude of reasons!!
> 
> I'm doing a hypnobirthing instructor course in May. We use it a lot. But it doesn't stop you doing anything like vom etcClick to expand...


Trin- i watched a lady on 'one born every minute' who had an attempt at hypno-birthing she did do quite well :thumbup:will be very interesting to pass on some tips:hugs:bet your excited about seeing OH and DS's :happydance:




firstbaby25 said:


> New mummy sorry I forgot you before I'll ask kit for that branch sorry :flower: how are ya doll? Not long for you now!
> 
> I am gutted about this teen mom/sixteen and pregnant business :cry:
> 
> :hi: newbie dooby doooooo! How the heck are you? It's been a lifetime since we chatted!
> 
> Sarachka I'm an ice queen and I think Adam would be easier to deal with if I could show him I was upset but i'm just so introverted with men. I'm proud etc etc. But really it's bad for our relationship.


Its ok Jaynie no need to apologise just made me feel all unloved:cry:......at the mo im super excited for the countdown to my scan and hoping:baby:plays ball and shows us their bits!!! Its in 12 days now:happydance:


Kit- i keep asking if your OH can feel baby moving:shrug:......well mine did the other night and you could see my tum moving too:happydance:seems more real now think he thought i was weird!!!


Bethany-your getting married in the morning......ding dong the bells are gonna chime:happydance::happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif

Time for Newbie's dancing cat \\:D/


----------



## babyhopes2010

i brought some maternity jeans to,when they arrived couldnt get them over my ass as have big bum :blush: how embarrassing


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning and thank Goodness it's Friday!! :happydance:

ANOTHER sunshiney morning :shock: which I'm loving, so I reckon a couple of hours work = nice stroll in the sun before lunch today!

Hope everyone has a great day....IT'S NEARLY THE WEEKEND!!!! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting married in the morning:yipee:
> Ding Dong the bells are going to chime:dance:
> Pull out the stopper:wine:
> Let's have a whopper:drunk:
> But get me to the church on time!:wedding:
> 
> Hey !!!! I have been waiting all week to see that 2 u ....
> 
> Ohhhh you lovely munkie !!! Can't wait to see pics .... Your going to be the bested bride ever in the world !!!!Click to expand...

ME TOO CRUNCHIE!! I was going to come on here this morning and post this exact little ditty! All great minds eh?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Luna!* I posted this pic ages ago so maybe you hadn't yet arrived on the thread but all your excitement over maternity jeans made me think of it! I too couldn't wait til I got my first pair at about 14weeks I believe. Modelled here with label and all!!!:haha:

I have come to the conclusion that it must be because I'm chunky that I am carrying this bump so discreetly. Everyone else, almost without exception, is more obviously pregnant than me despite me being only a couple of weeks off 3rd Tri :shrug: All you slender people have bumps like Holly (the mat. jeans shot at only 14 weeks!) and I'm still trying to get there. 

Hey Crunchie...your little bump was ickle at last pic...tell me you don't have a bigger bump than me now too?? It's not that I wish to be huge but it's a bit rubbish just feeling fat this far along when everyone else gets to look pregnant. Pot pic please missy :thumbup:

And Hayley...it's been a while since pot pics from you and surely you now must be quite impressive at almost your 20 wk scan date?? :yipee: for your OH being able to feel the baby AND see it!!! Wow!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:coffee:
> 
> Had a lovely evening with my familoid, 2 bottles of champagne before dinner and a bottle of red at the table:blush: My chicken dish was scrummy:munch: And later on my bro got us playing some card game, I HATE card games as a rule but it was a good laugh and I actually won a round by the luck of my cards, but overall I lost massively and kept forgetting the rules :haha:
> 
> LO has just woken up, it's still an hour earlier for the UK bods sleeping upstairs so I'm off to get her before she starts singing and blabbering too loudly and wakes everyone up:shhh:
> 
> Yay for kicking Papaya Kit! \\:D/

:wohoo: You finally get to say I'm getting married "TOMORROW" :wohoo:

Glad last night was great, but tomorrow will be even better!! Can't wait for the pics :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Called in sick from work today. Second evening of drama and crying bc of OH Being mean, inconsiderate, selfish etc. I really just need him to give me 15 minutes fuss and attention and tell me I'm him princess etc but his patience has worn out. He had a bad day yesterday and as soon as he arrived home at 1145pm after his phone being off for two and a half hours bc the battery died, I was in his case asking questions which he hates. but he needs to realise that when he doesn't comminicate with me and reuses to talk my mind goes into over drive and I imagine all sorts of things and it all boils down to this point - he actually doesn't give a shit.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarah darling these are the exact problems I am having. It just rings so true when you talk... Yours is so good sometimes but Adam is never like that. No flowers no nothing :nope: no valentines card :nope: I'm feeling incredibly vulnerable and my brain is second guessing him and us and I'm in overdrive. Thing is I think all boys are capable of being inconsiderate as they are fudamentally different... I wake up and plan a day around us and I know he doesn't do the same... Nothing I ask ever happens like his phone, he still hasn't had :sex: with me since last cycle!!!! So honestly if you wanna talk you know where I am and I can offer an empathetic ear :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly :yipee: excited for you lovely and you have your family there! Such lovely times for you! :wohoo: ding dong indeed. What time can we all toast your fancy surname? Ie what time officially are you married?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly and Kit can I have ur addresses pmed please :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope none of you have loved ones in tsunami threatened places at the mo?:shock:

I'll be back later for proper catch up and repiles, off for an after lunch walk now.....:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly I want your address too!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Called in sick from work today. Second evening of drama and crying bc of OH Being mean, inconsiderate, selfish etc. I really just need him to give me 15 minutes fuss and attention and tell me I'm him princess etc but his patience has worn out. He had a bad day yesterday and as soon as he arrived home at 1145pm after his phone being off for two and a half hours bc the battery died, I was in his case asking questions which he hates. but he needs to realise that when he doesn't comminicate with me and reuses to talk my mind goes into over drive and I imagine all sorts of things and it all boils down to this point - he actually doesn't give a shit.

Ahh Sarachka...I've so been in your shoes although it was many years ago now. OH was a bit of a bad boy when we met, he'd been thrown out of the family home at a young age and living on his own at 18 with no guidance whatsoever had turned him into a bit of a selfish creature who prided himself on the fact that the most important things in his life were football and mates (in that order) His family and I came somewhere down a very long list and after a few years of this, I left him. We were only apart for a matter of months but it turned out it was the best thing anyone could have done for him. He changed into someone completely different.

While I'm not advising you do the same lovely, if you genuinely feel that bad about the foundation of your relationship you need to look out for yourself because life is too short. I found out the hard way that hanging in there and hoping for change just didn't work for me.

I really hope this is just a bad day and you don't feel as bad as all that :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Holly and Kit can I have ur addresses pmed please :) x

Certainly you can my lovely - am very intrigued :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hope none of you have loved ones in tsunami threatened places at the mo?:shock:
> 
> I'll be back later for proper catch up and repiles, off for an after lunch walk now.....:kiss:

Very luckily no...it's horrendous. I saw the footage of both the Tsunami and the 8.9 earthquake on the news and it's terrifying. Those poor people.:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly :yipee: excited for you lovely and you have your family there! Such lovely times for you! :wohoo: ding dong indeed. What time can we all toast your fancy surname? Ie what time officially are you married?

I kept meaning to ask this too Jaynie!

How is the work with your mum going? You must have a good mother/daughter relationship to be able to work together :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Essie! :wave:

How are you doing m'love? All going well? Long time no see!


----------



## Essie

Hello ladies!
Over 2000 pages - I have missed lots. I still have no laptop, so am restricted to browsing BnB on my phone. Okay for reading but not so great for posting unfortunately. I'm stealing my dads laptop to post at the moment and try and catch up with whats going on with everyone.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Hello ladies!
> Over 2000 pages - I have missed lots. I still have no laptop, so am restricted to browsing BnB on my phone. Okay for reading but not so great for posting unfortunately. I'm stealing my dads laptop to post at the moment and try and catch up with whats going on with everyone.

Ahh it's so good to hear from you! Is everything good with you and your banana? Do you have a lovely bump now?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Essie! :wave:
> 
> How are you doing m'love? All going well? Long time no see!

hello :wave:

Everything is going okay for me. Morning sickness finally stopped about 2 weeks ago and I'm beginning to feel human again, although now getting pain in my hips which midwife might refer to the physio if it gets worse. how are you? Do you know whether you're having a boy/girl?


----------



## Essie

I have got a bump now. I had the first person ask me yesterday without knowing i was pregnant, so that made me smile. I'm having to wear scrubs at work now too because my uniform has got a bit too tight.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Essie! :wave:
> 
> How are you doing m'love? All going well? Long time no see!
> 
> hello :wave:
> 
> Everything is going okay for me. Morning sickness finally stopped about 2 weeks ago and I'm beginning to feel human again, although now getting pain in my hips which midwife might refer to the physio if it gets worse. how are you? Do you know whether you're having a boy/girl?Click to expand...

Oh my goodness...morning sickness all this time, you poor thing :nope: I get pain in my hips too, oddly in the middle of the night it wakes me up :shrug: We opted not to find out the sex of the baby..what about you?

Have you got much nursery/baby stuff yet? We're about to really start buying in the coming weeks.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Oh my goodness...morning sickness all this time, you poor thing :nope: I get pain in my hips too, oddly in the middle of the night it wakes me up :shrug: We opted not to find out the sex of the baby..what about you?
> 
> Have you got much nursery/baby stuff yet? We're about to really start buying in the coming weeks.

We eventually did decide to find out, although it took us ages to decide. They said 90% sure baby is a girl. 

We've bought the pram and cot so far. We weren't actually planning to buy yet but went to look at a big baby shop near us and they were having a sale, the cot was reduced from £350 to £129 so it was such a bargain we decided to get it now. The pram was a similar sort of saving too. We're keeping them at my parents house for now.

What colours are you going for in the nursery?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness...morning sickness all this time, you poor thing :nope: I get pain in my hips too, oddly in the middle of the night it wakes me up :shrug: We opted not to find out the sex of the baby..what about you?
> 
> Have you got much nursery/baby stuff yet? We're about to really start buying in the coming weeks.
> 
> We eventually did decide to find out, although it took us ages to decide. They said 90% sure baby is a girl.
> 
> We've bought the pram and cot so far. We weren't actually planning to buy yet but went to look at a big baby shop near us and they were having a sale, the cot was reduced from £350 to £129 so it was such a bargain we decided to get it now. The pram was a similar sort of saving too. We're keeping them at my parents house for now.
> 
> What colours are you going for in the nursery?Click to expand...

Ahhhh, a little :pink:, so lovely :cloud9: I'm convinced I'm having a boy and everyone else seems to agree!

Great purchases! You've got to make the most of a bargain for sure as everything costs so much! We are in the middle of decorating our upstairs so soon we hope to start the nursery :happydance: Seeing as we don't know for sure what baby is, the nursery will be pure white with a little silver/grey. Once LO is here, we can put some stronger colours in if we want to. Are you going with pink then?


----------



## kit_cat

LOOK CRUNCHIE!!!!

It's a real life Frankenturtle!!!!! Awww :awww:
 



Attached Files:







turtle-two-head1[1].jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Ahhhh, a little :pink:, so lovely :cloud9: I'm convinced I'm having a boy and everyone else seems to agree!
> 
> Great purchases! You've got to make the most of a bargain for sure as everything costs so much! We are in the middle of decorating our upstairs so soon we hope to start the nursery :happydance: Seeing as we don't know for sure what baby is, the nursery will be pure white with a little silver/grey. Once LO is here, we can put some stronger colours in if we want to. Are you going with pink then?

Your nursery sounds lovely. We're not going with pink, we're thinking off a pale green and I'm thinking about getting some wallstickers of a tree.

Something like these:
https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/images/product/RMK1439SLMex_med.jpg
https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/images/product/RMK1319GM_med.jpg

We've got a few boxes to move up into the loft and then we'll be starting to look at decorating in a few weeks too :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks for your support ladies and sorry for being an attention seeker. I just really lost it last night. He thinks his behaviour shouldn't have any impact on me and I shouldn't worry but he doesn't understand that he can't tell me he loves me but not show me! I am such a mess at the moment. I just cant cope at the moment. I need a holiday


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..they look lovely. Really bright and colourful. I bet you can't wait to get started! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Thanks for your support ladies and sorry for being an attention seeker. I just really lost it last night. He thinks his behaviour shouldn't have any impact on me and I shouldn't worry but he doesn't understand that he can't tell me he loves me but not show me! I am such a mess at the moment. I just cant cope at the moment. I need a holiday

Maybe that's exactly what you need! Even a long weekend away together might just take the pressure off long enough to let you remember all the good stuff which will balance out the not so good that will always be there as nothing is ever perfect. A break from the old routine could be just what the doctor ordered (Dr Kit that is :winkwink:)

:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Called in sick from work today. Second evening of drama and crying bc of OH Being mean, inconsiderate, selfish etc. I really just need him to give me 15 minutes fuss and attention and tell me I'm him princess etc but his patience has worn out. He had a bad day yesterday and as soon as he arrived home at 1145pm after his phone being off for two and a half hours bc the battery died, I was in his case asking questions which he hates. but he needs to realise that when he doesn't comminicate with me and reuses to talk my mind goes into over drive and I imagine all sorts of things and it all boils down to this point - he actually doesn't give a shit.
> 
> Ahh Sarachka...I've so been in your shoes although it was many years ago now. OH was a bit of a bad boy when we met, he'd been thrown out of the family home at a young age and living on his own at 18 with no guidance whatsoever had turned him into a bit of a selfish creature who prided himself on the fact that the most important things in his life were football and mates (in that order) His family and I came somewhere down a very long list and after a few years of this, I left him. We were only apart for a matter of months but it turned out it was the best thing anyone could have done for him. He changed into someone completely different.
> 
> While I'm not advising you do the same lovely, if you genuinely feel that bad about the foundation of your relationship you need to look out for yourself because life is too short. I found out the hard way that hanging in there and hoping for change just didn't work for me.
> 
> I really hope this is just a bad day and you don't feel as bad as all that :hugs:Click to expand...

I was in a similar situation my my DH, though not quite to that extent. We were living together and he just didn't seem to care quite as much about me and my wellbeing as I cared about him. It was the whole, "No, you don't have to hug me and ask me about my day when I get home, but I'd like you to WANT to" or to the like. We broke up, also, and I moved back home. After just a few months, he asked me to move back in. I pretty much sat him down and told him that if he was going to be rude and nasty to me I wasn't going to have any of it, and ever since it's been peaches and creame. He's the most wonderful man in the world in my eyes and sometimes I can't even remember who he used to be. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

God damn I hate my periods so much, OH had gone to his sisters last night to help her after I had told him I was due on that day he went anyway, well my cramps started late evening and I ended up on the floor curled in a ball unable to move :shock: :cry:ing like a baby....needless to say he had to come home and not even ibuprofen and a hot water bottle has worked so far, I cannot wait for my appointment on the 17th i'm actually looking forward to getting some more information and help. I also feel a weight has been lifted after doing some reading and finding out that my weight gain is not my fault nor is it down to my diet, its down to this condition which also explains why its so difficult for me to lose weight and the medication I should be given (metformin) is likely to make me lose weight as its insulin resistance that is causing my weight!! I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders knowing what I have and knowing its treatable but not curable, it seems I have had this a while but have been controlling the progression with diet! (I have to confess I have known the problem was me from before we even started TTC but try telling a doctor that before any tests have been done :haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh Ginge. :hugs: Have they showed any interest in testing you for endometriosis? I think they should. I hope you feel better soon and will be thinking of you on your appointment day... it is my anniversary so I'm not inclined to forget! :haha: 

Sara and Jaynie- I'm so sorry you two are having troubles with your OH's. :( I'm surprised that both Kit and Luna had a break from their OH's... I did too. It was only 6 weeks and of course it felt longer! but it did seem to do the trick. Not saying you both should follow suit, you should do what you think is right for your relationship. 

Essie- So wonderful to hear from you! I'm glad things are going well for you and congratulations on team :pink: :hugs: Miss you dear.

Kit- Good morning/afternoon lovely. :hugs:

Holly-
 



Attached Files:







marry cats.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think i'm going to inquire for them to test me for endo as it sounds quite fitting for my periods! They will probably do a HSG and ultrasound on me anyways!


----------



## Mollykins

Well good morning/afternoon to all. I've had a semi-exciting morning with calling and texting and touching base with family and friends that live or are visiting the tsunami area. I've realized this morning that I have too many people that I know and love in these areas today. :nope: My OH has friends in Japan, they were foreign exchange students in his home during high school, and luckily I just got confirmation that they (and their family) are well... okay, maybe not well (considering what happened), but they are alive and that's good enough for me. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

It is very scary. I just watched these videos my friend on Facebook posted:
https://gizmodo.com/#!5780964/the-j...ns-of-digital-cameras-updating-live/gallery/1
It makes it freaky real. :cry:

I had exchange students from Japan when I was in jr. high and high school, but I've lost touch with them all. I hope they are all safe, though.

Scary stuff!


----------



## firstbaby25

It's terrible. I woke up to a load of oil refineries on fire! It's no good :nope: I do not know any japanese people whatsoever though. Though I truly will be hoping and praying strangers or not it's just awful! 

I am gutted - again! I haven't seen these episodes of teen mom sarachka and April as they ARE the second series (I sky info and it said series 2 - which is right) and I have missed the first one! AGAIN! It's all because April told me they weren't new ones but they are to me :( xxx


----------



## Sarachka

See Jaynie it's confusing. This is tee mom 1 girls, season 2. Not teen mom 2 new girls!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I think it's just hit me that I have a bump. :shock: Omg. I'm pregnant.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> And Hayley...it's been a while since pot pics from you and surely you now must be quite impressive at almost your 20 wk scan date?? :yipee: for your OH being able to feel the baby AND see it!!! Wow!

Yes i will post a new pic over weekend for you all promise im sure i did one not long back though :shrug:...........had to send mum&gran off to get some enlarged bra's for work and fat shirts today lol think im going end up huge !!!!

yes tis awful about the poor people in Japan :cry: just watched the news highlights not very nice at all very scary


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I'm sorry you missed your show. :(


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara, i think your OH needs a stern talking too or like the girls have said a wake up call to realise what he has ? Could you not go out somewhere when he would expect you to be home for him, and turn off your phone ? dose of his own medicine maybe....


----------



## HollyMonkey

omg i'm gonna have troubles catching up!!! Some pics from today:happydance: Note Kit's card:cloud9: on my mantelpiece, the duck egg one with shoes on (that sounds weird, I hope you can work out what I mean, not the mantelpiece wearing shoes:haha:) THANKS KIT, a tear came to my eye at your words :cry:Just having more Champagne and had walk in park and decorated house with balloons and BEAUTIFUL flowers and banners:cloud9:And DH safely home from Cannes:thumbup: Phew!!
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 6









004.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









010.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6









012-1.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sara, i think your OH needs a stern talking too or like the girls have said a wake up call to realise what he has ? Could you not go out somewhere when he would expect you to be home for him, and turn off your phone ? dose of his own medicine maybe....

I've thought about doing that - treating him like he treats me. But I really dont think the relationship would last. When it's great between us - it's GREAT but he can really drive me crazy. I've written a little paragraph on my phone to read to calm myself down, a little mantra and I'll get him to read it and say he agrees with it etc. I've GOT to calm down a bit too - I cant be so stressed all the time and I've been taking far too many pills. I just have to re-train my thoughts


----------



## Mollykins

So beautiful B! :hugs: Such a wonderful experience for you. :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow its beautiful:kiss: xx


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> omg i'm gonna have troubles catching up!!! Some pics from today:happydance: Note Kit's card:cloud9: on my mantelpiece, the duck egg one with shoes on (that sounds weird, I hope you can work out what I mean, not the mantelpiece wearing shoes:haha:) THANKS KIT, a tear came to my eye at your words :cry:Just having more Champagne and had walk in park and decorated house with balloons and BEAUTIFUL flowers and banners:cloud9:And DH safely home from Cannes:thumbup: Phew!!

I'm so jealous of you!! Its all so gorgeous and exciting.


----------



## LunaLady

Your house looks lovely and gorgeous and ready for your wedding, Bethany! I love it :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's dress ironed and ready for tomorrow, Fancypants walking in the park with mummy today :happydance: So excited!:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5









018.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 5









021.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 6









022.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mollykins

More gorgeous pics! My LO came up and said, "What's that baby's name mommy?" I said, "Holly." She said, "Ooo! That's very pretty mommy, we should name the new baby Holly!" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> More gorgeous pics! My LO came up and said, "What's that baby's name mommy?" I said, "Holly." She said, "Ooo! That's very pretty mommy, we should name the new baby Holly!" :haha:

Except it's a boy!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think it's just hit me that I have a bump. :shock: Omg. I'm pregnant.

:rofl:

That took a while to realise!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> More gorgeous pics! My LO came up and said, "What's that baby's name mommy?" I said, "Holly." She said, "Ooo! That's very pretty mommy, we should name the new baby Holly!" :haha:
> 
> Except it's a boy!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I asked her what we should name the baby if it's a boy and she said, "Um... Polly?" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think it's just hit me that I have a bump. :shock: Omg. I'm pregnant.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That took a while to realise!!Click to expand...

I know! I guess it was that lingering 15% or so of me that was in denial/disbelief. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly....everything looks absolutely perfect. I can literally see the happiness seeping out of your pics :cloud9: Your house looks amazing too :thumbup:

Glad you liked your card m'love :hugs: 

It's nearly tomorrow!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm still in shock over being pregnant, too, Molly :thumbup:

But wow am I ever sick today!! :( I feel like I'm going to blow chunks at any moment... and horray for me I get to clean the whole house top to bottom because we're having guests over tonight... I'd rather take a nap. Vacuuming, dusting, mopping, dishes and laundry sound like the chores of hell right now... :sick:


----------



## LunaLady

On a brighter note I get a new piece of vegetation tomorrow! I think I'll have a pea??


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> On a brighter note I get a new piece of vegetation tomorrow! I think I'll have a pea??

Not just ANY pea... a SWEET pea. :cloud9: 

Sorry you are so sickly with visitors on the way. :(


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I think i'm going to inquire for them to test me for endo as it sounds quite fitting for my periods! They will probably do a HSG and ultrasound on me anyways!

Ginge..I agree. An ex-boss of mine had excruciating periods like yours and it turned out she had endometriosis. She was very successfully treated I might add :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> On a brighter note I get a new piece of vegetation tomorrow! I think I'll have a pea??
> 
> Not just ANY pea... a SWEET pea. :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you are so sickly with visitors on the way. :(Click to expand...

Aww, a sweet pea :) My mom's going to love that. She texts me every day, "How's my little appleseed???" :haha:

I'd love to get out of our plans for tonight, but I think that's not likely... ugh. Back to work for me...

Molly, you're anniversary is fast approaching! Are you guys doing something romantic??


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I'm still in shock over being pregnant, too, Molly :thumbup:
> 
> But wow am I ever sick today!! :( I feel like I'm going to blow chunks at any moment... and horray for me I get to clean the whole house top to bottom because we're having guests over tonight... I'd rather take a nap. Vacuuming, dusting, mopping, dishes and laundry sound like the chores of hell right now... :sick:

Oh dear, we did say to be careful what you wished for eh? Hope it eases up and you are able to get on m'love. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> On a brighter note I get a new piece of vegetation tomorrow! I think I'll have a pea??
> 
> Not just ANY pea... a SWEET pea. :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you are so sickly with visitors on the way. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, a sweet pea :) My mom's going to love that. She texts me every day, "How's my little appleseed???" :haha:
> 
> I'd love to get out of our plans for tonight, but I think that's not likely... ugh. Back to work for me...
> 
> Molly, you're anniversary is fast approaching! Are you guys doing something romantic??Click to expand...

Oooo yes Molly...did you come up with something nice for your anniversary?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> On a brighter note I get a new piece of vegetation tomorrow! I think I'll have a pea??
> 
> Not just ANY pea... a SWEET pea. :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you are so sickly with visitors on the way. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, a sweet pea :) My mom's going to love that. She texts me every day, "How's my little appleseed???" :haha:
> 
> I'd love to get out of our plans for tonight, but I think that's not likely... ugh. Back to work for me...
> 
> Molly, you're anniversary is fast approaching! Are you guys doing something romantic??Click to expand...

It was when I was in possession of a sweet pea that my OH first text me (while he was out of town) to say goodnight and that he loved me... and our sweet pea. :cloud9: Happy memory. 

I wasn't going to talk about my anniversary until after Holly's wedding. :blush: Afraid it might be bad form; I don't want to steal her thunder or anything. But....yes, my sister is coming over Saturday the 19th to stay the night so that when we wake up, we can just go and we will have the entire day to do WHATEVER we want. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh I'm sure Holly won't be thinking like that Molly. What's your plan of attack then? Wow, the whole day just for you and OH:cloud9:....how many years?


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly hope you are ok we are watching tsunami news... Are you all on a warning? Is it true? Are you in Oregon? Have I got this wrong? I am white!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly hope you are ok we are watching tsunami news... Are you all on a warning? Is it true? Are you in Oregon? Have I got this wrong? I am white!

:shock:

It does say Oregon..at least parts of it????


----------



## mummyApril

well good evening everyone how is everyone this Friday? 

Sad shocking shocking news in Japan and other countries today :( they have been in my prayers all day and makes me feel very extremely lucky for what i have! I hope everyone you all know are all ok, i am still waiting to hear from a family friend on her parents who are visiting the Philippines, also family on the west coast of Canada where its meant to hit, i had to stop watching the news far too emotional!

On a cheerier note i am eating pizza tonight watching 'the grown ups' and eating sweet popcorn with OH as i feel better now adays :)

I have new pot pics if anyone cares to see (is that a silly question) lol x


----------



## Crunchie

Monkey those pics are so lovely xxx

So excited for you ... I'm
Out tonight but I am going to raise my glass 2 your lovely family xxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh I'm sure Holly won't be thinking like that Molly. What's your plan of attack then? Wow, the whole day just for you and OH:cloud9:....how many years?

Oh I'm sure she wouldn't be upset... she's wonderful like that. You all are. :hugs: 

It'll be 3 years. :flower: We have to decided to go out for coffee first (that was our first "date") and then get breakfast and if the weather allows, go to the beach... then go to Subway for lunch (I love Subway)... stroll through the shops, maybe buy some things for the baby if something pops out at us :) and perhaps catch a movie. He wants to bring me to a gelato place he hasn't been to in ages so that should be fun and then dinner. Why does my anniversary seem surrounded by food?? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I LOVE YOU ALL!:kiss: 

UK time 2pm think of me!(French time 3pm!):wohoo:

:dance:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sure Holly won't be thinking like that Molly. What's your plan of attack then? Wow, the whole day just for you and OH:cloud9:....how many years?
> 
> Oh I'm sure she wouldn't be upset... she's wonderful like that. You all are. :hugs:
> 
> It'll be 3 years. :flower: We have to decided to go out for coffee first (that was our first "date") and then get breakfast and if the weather allows, go to the beach... then go to Subway for lunch (I love Subway)... stroll through the shops, maybe buy some things for the baby if something pops out at us :) and perhaps catch a movie. He wants to bring me to a gelato place he hasn't been to in ages so that should be fun and then dinner. Why does my anniversary seem surrounded by food?? :haha:Click to expand...

sounds like a fabulous day! :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I LOVE YOU ALL!:kiss:
> 
> UK time 2pm think of me!(French time 3pm!):wohoo:
> 
> :dance:

yay :D :happydance: Hollys getting married :D :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly hope you are ok we are watching tsunami news... Are you all on a warning? Is it true? Are you in Oregon? Have I got this wrong? I am white!

Rest easy dear Jaynie... Kit, you too...

I am in Oregon but I am not in any danger... it's the Oregon coast that has been evacuated and they will declare the coast safe to return to in about 15-20 minutes. I have some family friends and friends that live there and they are all fine. They were evacuated in the wee hours of the morning so they will be very happy to return home. 

Thank you so much for your concern. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sure Holly won't be thinking like that Molly. What's your plan of attack then? Wow, the whole day just for you and OH:cloud9:....how many years?
> 
> Oh I'm sure she wouldn't be upset... she's wonderful like that. You all are. :hugs:
> 
> It'll be 3 years. :flower: We have to decided to go out for coffee first (that was our first "date") and then get breakfast and if the weather allows, go to the beach... then go to Subway for lunch (I love Subway)... stroll through the shops, maybe buy some things for the baby if something pops out at us :) and perhaps catch a movie. He wants to bring me to a gelato place he hasn't been to in ages so that should be fun and then dinner. Why does my anniversary seem surrounded by food?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like a fabulous day! :)Click to expand...

It's really more about just enjoying our freedom. :haha: We haven't had an entire day to just us in... goodness. Um... ?? Well... :shrug: I can't recall...


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sure Holly won't be thinking like that Molly. What's your plan of attack then? Wow, the whole day just for you and OH:cloud9:....how many years?
> 
> Oh I'm sure she wouldn't be upset... she's wonderful like that. You all are. :hugs:
> 
> It'll be 3 years. :flower: We have to decided to go out for coffee first (that was our first "date") and then get breakfast and if the weather allows, go to the beach... then go to Subway for lunch (I love Subway)... stroll through the shops, maybe buy some things for the baby if something pops out at us :) and perhaps catch a movie. He wants to bring me to a gelato place he hasn't been to in ages so that should be fun and then dinner. Why does my anniversary seem surrounded by food?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like a fabulous day! :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's really more about just enjoying our freedom. :haha: We haven't had an entire day to just us in... goodness. Um... ?? Well... :shrug: I can't recall...Click to expand...

aw enjoy my love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well good evening everyone how is everyone this Friday?
> 
> Sad shocking shocking news in Japan and other countries today :( they have been in my prayers all day and makes me feel very extremely lucky for what i have! I hope everyone you all know are all ok, i am still waiting to hear from a family friend on her parents who are visiting the Philippines, also family on the west coast of Canada where its meant to hit, i had to stop watching the news far too emotional!
> 
> On a cheerier note i am eating pizza tonight watching 'the grown ups' and eating sweet popcorn with OH as i feel better now adays :)
> 
> I have new pot pics if anyone cares to see (is that a silly question) lol x

Yay April...POT PICS..POT PICS..POT PICS!!!!!! (please :blush:)

Glad you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I do hope all our turtle friends' families an turtles themselves are ok I know we have a few of you in the states! x


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I will think of you at... 6am my time. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well good evening everyone how is everyone this Friday?
> 
> Sad shocking shocking news in Japan and other countries today :( they have been in my prayers all day and makes me feel very extremely lucky for what i have! I hope everyone you all know are all ok, i am still waiting to hear from a family friend on her parents who are visiting the Philippines, also family on the west coast of Canada where its meant to hit, i had to stop watching the news far too emotional!
> 
> On a cheerier note i am eating pizza tonight watching 'the grown ups' and eating sweet popcorn with OH as i feel better now adays :)
> 
> I have new pot pics if anyone cares to see (is that a silly question) lol x
> 
> Yay April...POT PICS..POT PICS..POT PICS!!!!!! (please :blush:)
> 
> Glad you're feeling better :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou :) how are you!? btw i was meaning to say i think youre having a girl from your pot pics i was like you when i had my girls and im so different carrying this time so im sticking with you having a girl :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> On a brighter note I get a new piece of vegetation tomorrow! I think I'll have a pea??
> 
> Not just ANY pea... a SWEET pea. :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you are so sickly with visitors on the way. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, a sweet pea :) My mom's going to love that. She texts me every day, "How's my little appleseed???" :haha:
> 
> I'd love to get out of our plans for tonight, but I think that's not likely... ugh. Back to work for me...
> 
> Molly, you're anniversary is fast approaching! Are you guys doing something romantic??Click to expand...
> 
> It was when I was in possession of a sweet pea that my OH first text me (while he was out of town) to say goodnight and that he loved me... and our sweet pea. :cloud9: Happy memory.
> 
> I wasn't going to talk about my anniversary until after Holly's wedding. :blush: Afraid it might be bad form; I don't want to steal her thunder or anything. But....yes, my sister is coming over Saturday the 19th to stay the night so that when we wake up, we can just go and we will have the entire day to do WHATEVER we want. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Warning!Thunder Thief in our midst!:ninja:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> On a brighter note I get a new piece of vegetation tomorrow! I think I'll have a pea??
> 
> Not just ANY pea... a SWEET pea. :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you are so sickly with visitors on the way. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, a sweet pea :) My mom's going to love that. She texts me every day, "How's my little appleseed???" :haha:
> 
> I'd love to get out of our plans for tonight, but I think that's not likely... ugh. Back to work for me...
> 
> Molly, you're anniversary is fast approaching! Are you guys doing something romantic??Click to expand...
> 
> It was when I was in possession of a sweet pea that my OH first text me (while he was out of town) to say goodnight and that he loved me... and our sweet pea. :cloud9: Happy memory.
> 
> I wasn't going to talk about my anniversary until after Holly's wedding. :blush: Afraid it might be bad form; I don't want to steal her thunder or anything. But....yes, my sister is coming over Saturday the 19th to stay the night so that when we wake up, we can just go and we will have the entire day to do WHATEVER we want. :cloud9: Click to expand...
> 
> Warning!Thunder Thief in our midst!:ninja:Click to expand...

:cry: I'm sorry... :cry: Now I feel awful. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

April- Pot pics!!!! :hissy:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I LOVE YOU ALL!:kiss:
> 
> UK time 2pm think of me!(French time 3pm!):wohoo:
> 
> :dance:

BACKATCHA!!!! I will think of you at 2pm lovely....hope you are all chilled and elated at the same time :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

2 pot pics one covered one uncovered :) and the last is my daughters artwork which got published :) (thought id add that in as im proud mummy) :)
 



Attached Files:







16weeks3days.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









16weeks3days1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









angelart.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well good evening everyone how is everyone this Friday?
> 
> Sad shocking shocking news in Japan and other countries today :( they have been in my prayers all day and makes me feel very extremely lucky for what i have! I hope everyone you all know are all ok, i am still waiting to hear from a family friend on her parents who are visiting the Philippines, also family on the west coast of Canada where its meant to hit, i had to stop watching the news far too emotional!
> 
> On a cheerier note i am eating pizza tonight watching 'the grown ups' and eating sweet popcorn with OH as i feel better now adays :)
> 
> I have new pot pics if anyone cares to see (is that a silly question) lol x
> 
> Yay April...POT PICS..POT PICS..POT PICS!!!!!! (please :blush:)
> 
> Glad you're feeling better :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou :) how are you!? btw i was meaning to say i think youre having a girl from your pot pics i was like you when i had my girls and im so different carrying this time so im sticking with you having a girl :) xClick to expand...

Ooo, very interesting! You are the ONLY :pink: vote in a sea of :blue: I can't wait to see who's right :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well good evening everyone how is everyone this Friday?
> 
> Sad shocking shocking news in Japan and other countries today :( they have been in my prayers all day and makes me feel very extremely lucky for what i have! I hope everyone you all know are all ok, i am still waiting to hear from a family friend on her parents who are visiting the Philippines, also family on the west coast of Canada where its meant to hit, i had to stop watching the news far too emotional!
> 
> On a cheerier note i am eating pizza tonight watching 'the grown ups' and eating sweet popcorn with OH as i feel better now adays :)
> 
> I have new pot pics if anyone cares to see (is that a silly question) lol x
> 
> Yay April...POT PICS..POT PICS..POT PICS!!!!!! (please :blush:)
> 
> Glad you're feeling better :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou :) how are you!? btw i was meaning to say i think youre having a girl from your pot pics i was like you when i had my girls and im so different carrying this time so im sticking with you having a girl :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo, very interesting! You are the ONLY :pink: vote in a sea of :blue: I can't wait to see who's right :happydance:Click to expand...

yeah i know its just a gut feeling! lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> 2 pot pics one covered one uncovered :) and the last is my daughters artwork which got published :) (thought id add that in as im proud mummy) :)

Oh wow April....so lovely!! You're a proper pregnant lady :cloud9:

Loving the artwork too...very artistic little girl :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

April- Beautiful pot! Oh I am slightly jealous! Can you believe it? :haha: And your daughter's art work... so brill. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> On a brighter note I get a new piece of vegetation tomorrow! I think I'll have a pea??
> 
> Not just ANY pea... a SWEET pea. :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you are so sickly with visitors on the way. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, a sweet pea :) My mom's going to love that. She texts me every day, "How's my little appleseed???" :haha:
> 
> I'd love to get out of our plans for tonight, but I think that's not likely... ugh. Back to work for me...
> 
> Molly, you're anniversary is fast approaching! Are you guys doing something romantic??Click to expand...
> 
> It was when I was in possession of a sweet pea that my OH first text me (while he was out of town) to say goodnight and that he loved me... and our sweet pea. :cloud9: Happy memory.
> 
> I wasn't going to talk about my anniversary until after Holly's wedding. :blush: Afraid it might be bad form; I don't want to steal her thunder or anything. But....yes, my sister is coming over Saturday the 19th to stay the night so that when we wake up, we can just go and we will have the entire day to do WHATEVER we want. :cloud9: Click to expand...
> 
> Warning!Thunder Thief in our midst!:ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I'm sorry... :cry: Now I feel awful. :nope:Click to expand...

:bunny: Me love you Molly:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Just finished making lunch for the girls and of course all I want is cheese crackers. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

:awww: I loves you too bridalpants. :winkwink: I am so happy for you.


----------



## Mollykins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YPOK_3r8Dc


----------



## LunaLady

Phew... got all the vacuuming done. :dance:

Molly your anniversary day sounds lovely! And all the food planned sounds scrumptious!! :thumbup:
And you're not a thunder stealer; worry not :hugs:

Lovely pot pics, April!!! And your daughter made a lovely piece of artwork!!


----------



## Mollykins

It's official, I'm not able to wear my pre-pregnancy jeans anymore. :(


----------



## LunaLady

I am craving mac n' cheese like there's no tomorrow. What I wouldn't give for a huge ass bowl of it right now. AHHH!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> It's official, I'm not able to wear my pre-pregnancy jeans anymore. :(

:happydance: Woohoo! That's GOOD news! Your bump is getting bigger! And that means a healthy bebe. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I am craving mac n' cheese like there's no tomorrow. What I wouldn't give for a huge ass bowl of it right now. AHHH!!!!

:rofl: If you're not nauseous, you're starving... often times, you are both. Aww... I remember like it was yesterday. :haha: (It kind of was eh?) 

I have some mac 'n' cheese here... lean out your window I'll throw some your way! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's official, I'm not able to wear my pre-pregnancy jeans anymore. :(
> 
> :happydance: Woohoo! That's GOOD news! Your bump is getting bigger! And that means a healthy bebe. :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm trying to convince myself that it is a legitimate baby bump and not a whole bunch of fat. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo, a macaroni bake sounds so nommy right now. :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

This is my 3,415th post on this thread. :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I am craving mac n' cheese like there's no tomorrow. What I wouldn't give for a huge ass bowl of it right now. AHHH!!!!
> 
> :rofl: If you're not nauseous, you're starving... often times, you are both. Aww... I remember like it was yesterday. :haha: (It kind of was eh?)
> 
> I have some mac 'n' cheese here... lean out your window I'll throw some your way! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, that would be so nice...!!

I'm thinking I might run up to the store and see what their selection of gluten free mac n cheese is like... although gluten free pasta really sucks... I might just have to bite the bullet and have full on wheat mac n cheese...!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> This is my 3,415th post on this thread. :shock:

:shock: That's impressive. Lots of words, there. Enough for a whole novel or two, I'm sure ;)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's official, I'm not able to wear my pre-pregnancy jeans anymore. :(
> 
> :happydance: Woohoo! That's GOOD news! Your bump is getting bigger! And that means a healthy bebe. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to convince myself that it is a legitimate baby bump and not a whole bunch of fat. :dohh:Click to expand...

Don't be so silly you! Of course it's a baby bump! I'm well jealous of your last pot pics...mine just doesn't look like that :(


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou girlies :D i feel very pregnant now, walking on the school run is a pain though as baby sits right forward which makes me waddle slightly! i mean already! lol 
I am very proud of my Angel she is such a good girl, for the things she has to go through :) xx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's official, I'm not able to wear my pre-pregnancy jeans anymore. :(
> 
> :happydance: Woohoo! That's GOOD news! Your bump is getting bigger! And that means a healthy bebe. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to convince myself that it is a legitimate baby bump and not a whole bunch of fat. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so silly you! Of course it's a baby bump! I'm well jealous of your last pot pics...mine just doesn't look like that :(Click to expand...

I'm not sure why I still don't believe it to a degree. :shrug: I just checked... the top of my uterus is only 2 inches from my belly button. Isn't that a little high? :-k 

I still think you might pop down the line Miss Kit.


----------



## emandi

Bethany my lovely :flower:, have a fantastic day tomorrow. Enjoy every minute of it. Will be thinking of you :wedding:.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: emandi

How are you my little lovely? Good I hope. Have you O'd yet? I've missed you. You've been so quiet. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's official, I'm not able to wear my pre-pregnancy jeans anymore. :(
> 
> :happydance: Woohoo! That's GOOD news! Your bump is getting bigger! And that means a healthy bebe. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to convince myself that it is a legitimate baby bump and not a whole bunch of fat. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so silly you! Of course it's a baby bump! I'm well jealous of your last pot pics...mine just doesn't look like that :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure why I still don't believe it to a degree. :shrug: I just checked... the top of my uterus is only 2 inches from my belly button. Isn't that a little high? :-k
> 
> I still think you might pop down the line Miss Kit.Click to expand...

I'm sure I will 'cos bubba will need somewhere to go :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi! :wave: How are you?! Miss you! :hugs:


----------



## emandi

I am sorry my turtle friends for neglecting you :blush:.
Emily stopped having her afternoon naps now so don't have so much time anymore. Also not much has been going on, except my early ovulation on CD15 (yesterday). It didn't go well this month as on CD14 we didn't manage to do much because DH wasn't well and on my ovulation day he was on 22hour job!. We didn't :sex: before positive opk as I expected to ovulate later. The only chance is to :sex: tonight which is 1dpo. Pointless I think but won't hurt us:winkwink:. So I don't have any expectations ...

Hope all of you pregnant and nonpregnat turtles are ok and ready to enjoy the weekend, especially you Bethany :wedding:.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

GUESS WHAT??!!!

*e.w.c.m!*

For the first time in YEARS. It's been awol for honestly like 6 years! I was very pleased to find some during my bathtime examinations BUT ... it's now not in me, it's down the plug hole. Should I have left it alone? I wouldn't have known it was there if I hadn't inspected it. Should there be some more in there, the other side of the cervix, waiting to transport the baby gravy to humpty dumpty?


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- I will still cross my fingers for you lovely. I remember when the girls stopped napping. I missed it so much. :haha:


----------



## emandi

Helloooo Molly, heloooo Kit, thanks for missing me :hugs:.
I've been ok, job hunting and busy with Emily.
Hope you two/four are ok? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> GUESS WHAT??!!!
> 
> *e.w.c.m!*
> 
> For the first time in YEARS. It's been awol for honestly like 6 years! I was very pleased to find some during my bathtime examinations BUT ... it's now not in me, it's down the plug hole. Should I have left it alone? I wouldn't have known it was there if I hadn't inspected it. Should there be some more in there, the other side of the cervix, waiting to transport the baby gravy to humpty dumpty?

Go! Go forth and get sperminated!!! Go now! :haha: Really though, that's great! :happydance: I say you still have some up there, but no more checking for you! I say pull out all the tricks after spermination... legs in the air and everything!


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Helloooo Molly, heloooo Kit, thanks for missing me :hugs:.
> I've been ok, job hunting and busy with Emily.
> Hope you two/four are ok? :hugs:

Yep :thumbup: We are okay. Thank you for asking. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

It's only CD 11 though, I'm expecting Humpty to make his appearance on CD16 - Wednesday! I'm totally on OH as soon as he gets home


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo Molly, heloooo Kit, thanks for missing me :hugs:.
> I've been ok, job hunting and busy with Emily.
> Hope you two/four are ok? :hugs:
> 
> Yep :thumbup: We are okay. Thank you for asking. :hugs:Click to expand...

14 weeks already :say what?: ?!?! And a lovely lemon :thumbup: ...
:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> It's only CD 11 though, I'm expecting Humpty to make his appearance on CD16 - Wednesday! I'm totally on OH as soon as he gets home

:haha: Get him tiger. Meow!


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo Molly, heloooo Kit, thanks for missing me :hugs:.
> I've been ok, job hunting and busy with Emily.
> Hope you two/four are ok? :hugs:
> 
> Yep :thumbup: We are okay. Thank you for asking. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 14 weeks already :say what?: ?!?! And a lovely lemon :thumbup: ...
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I know! Here's my 14 week bumpity...
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

I am going to scream. No one be alarmed.


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo Molly, heloooo Kit, thanks for missing me :hugs:.
> I've been ok, job hunting and busy with Emily.
> Hope you two/four are ok? :hugs:
> 
> Yep :thumbup: We are okay. Thank you for asking. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 14 weeks already :say what?: ?!?! And a lovely lemon :thumbup: ...
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Here's my 14 week bumpity...Click to expand...

Beauuuutiful bumpity you have there Molly :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> GUESS WHAT??!!!
> 
> *e.w.c.m!*
> 
> For the first time in YEARS. It's been awol for honestly like 6 years! I was very pleased to find some during my bathtime examinations BUT ... it's now not in me, it's down the plug hole. Should I have left it alone? I wouldn't have known it was there if I hadn't inspected it. Should there be some more in there, the other side of the cervix, waiting to transport the baby gravy to humpty dumpty?

Yay for EWCM!! I had the same fear - when we were in Canada on our romantic Valentine's day vacation I went to the bathroom while we were out and about and when I wiped there went all my EWCM. I was so bummed! I told DH we had to high tail it out of there and get back to our hotel and DO IT! He obliged and we did. :haha:
I had a few little bits of EWCM here and there after that, but nothing compared to that one day. I had the same fear as you - that' I'd ruined it all by wiping!
But, we both know how the story ends :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles :hi:
I'm back! Very exhausted tho so may just catch up and sign off


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Trin! Glad you made it home safely :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Trin! I was wondering about you! Glad you are home safe. Catch up tomorrow. :hugs: Sleep well.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am going to scream. No one be alarmed.

Why screamy screamy?? :shrug:


----------



## Countrygirl10

Is this a group? if so can I join lol? I'm on CD 7 hoping this is the month!!! :D


----------



## kit_cat

Countrygirl10 said:


> Is this a group? if so can I join lol? I'm on CD 7 hoping this is the month!!! :D

Hello Countrygirl! :wave:

Welcome! Of course you can join us :thumbup: I see you are quite new to B&B. How long have you been TTC? Tell us a bit about yourself :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Hey Countrygirl- yes, this is the loony :fool: turtle group and yes you may join! Welcome welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to scream. No one be alarmed.
> 
> Why screamy screamy?? :shrug:Click to expand...

A friend just announced that she is miraculously 12 weeks pregnant and had no clue! We really don't talk much and she does hover on the line between friend and acquaintance but I last talked to her around 3 months ago and she said she wasn't feeling well and yada yada so I encouraged her to take a test. She didn't and now look. How can you go 12 weeks without knowing?!?!?!?!:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> It's only CD 11 though, I'm expecting Humpty to make his appearance on CD16 - Wednesday! I'm totally on OH as soon as he gets home
> 
> :haha: Get him tiger. Meow!Click to expand...

I think Sarachka's more "RARRRRR" than "Meow" don't you? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> It's only CD 11 though, I'm expecting Humpty to make his appearance on CD16 - Wednesday! I'm totally on OH as soon as he gets home
> 
> :haha: Get him tiger. Meow!Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sarachka's more "RARRRRR" than "Meow" don't you? :winkwink:Click to expand...

How about... MRAOW... ? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to scream. No one be alarmed.
> 
> Why screamy screamy?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> A friend just announced that she is miraculously 12 weeks pregnant and had no clue! We really don't talk much and she does hover on the line between friend and acquaintance but I last talked to her around 3 months ago and she said she wasn't feeling well and yada yada so I encouraged her to take a test. She didn't and now look. How can you go 12 weeks without knowing?!?!?!?!:dohh:Click to expand...

:shock: Oh wow! It's like one of those programmes that Sarachka and Jaynie talk about...y'know, the "I didn't know I was pregnant" type ones. At least she found out before she gave birth!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to scream. No one be alarmed.
> 
> Why screamy screamy?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> A friend just announced that she is miraculously 12 weeks pregnant and had no clue! We really don't talk much and she does hover on the line between friend and acquaintance but I last talked to her around 3 months ago and she said she wasn't feeling well and yada yada so I encouraged her to take a test. She didn't and now look. How can you go 12 weeks without knowing?!?!?!?!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Oh wow! It's like one of those programmes that Sarachka and Jaynie talk about...y'know, the "I didn't know I was pregnant" type ones. At least she found out before she gave birth!Click to expand...

I know! She was only in for blood tests because she's been having tummy pains. :dohh: And the docs got a hold of her results and rushed her to get an u/s. :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to scream. No one be alarmed.
> 
> Why screamy screamy?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> A friend just announced that she is miraculously 12 weeks pregnant and had no clue! We really don't talk much and she does hover on the line between friend and acquaintance but I last talked to her around 3 months ago and she said she wasn't feeling well and yada yada so I encouraged her to take a test. She didn't and now look. How can you go 12 weeks without knowing?!?!?!?!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Oh wow! It's like one of those programmes that Sarachka and Jaynie talk about...y'know, the "I didn't know I was pregnant" type ones. At least she found out before she gave birth!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! She was only in for blood tests because she's been having tummy pains. :dohh: And the docs got a hold of her results and rushed her to get an u/s. :wacko:Click to expand...

That's crazy!! Wouldn't you notice your period was, um, about two months late?!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to scream. No one be alarmed.
> 
> Why screamy screamy?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> A friend just announced that she is miraculously 12 weeks pregnant and had no clue! We really don't talk much and she does hover on the line between friend and acquaintance but I last talked to her around 3 months ago and she said she wasn't feeling well and yada yada so I encouraged her to take a test. She didn't and now look. How can you go 12 weeks without knowing?!?!?!?!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Oh wow! It's like one of those programmes that Sarachka and Jaynie talk about...y'know, the "I didn't know I was pregnant" type ones. At least she found out before she gave birth!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! She was only in for blood tests because she's been having tummy pains. :dohh: And the docs got a hold of her results and rushed her to get an u/s. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That's crazy!! Wouldn't you notice your period was, um, about two months late?!Click to expand...

She said she just thought her body was "out of whack". :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow! What a silly goof. I think her brain was 'out of whack'. LOL! :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

And welcome CountryGirl! :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

Ohhhh, I'm sleepy. Off to bed for me. Night all, see you tomorrow on THE BIG DAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Good night Kit! Sleep well lovey. Oh and I found a pic the other day... so sweet. It had a pic of a wee baby with the words, "Cuteness, sometimes it's the only thing that saves them at 3am." :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Wow! What a silly goof. I think her brain was 'out of whack'. LOL! :dohh:

:haha: I felt the same. There are certain common sense involved that I think she's lacking. :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! Chatty today :haha:

Yay for ewcm Sara :thumbup:

Molly, my friend (ex-friend?) was 19 weeks when she found out even tho I had been telling her for months. She thought she was menopausal

Holly, check you email just now :kiss:

Yay for ms Luna :sick:

Hi everyone else :hi:

I have come back from this conference all inspired. It was a research conference so everyone there was presenting their research findings. I am so inspired to do research on the outcomes of midwifery births. I had planned the dissertation before going but now I want to get it done and get it published and maybe present it. We have 8 years worth of files that I can do a retrospective study on
On an entirely different note, at tea today I met one of the Medical Officers who presented at the conference. He came and asked me about my tattoos. We had a very flirty afternoon... nothing at all happened and nothing overt was said but I had fun :blush: Don't get me wrong, I am blissfully married to OH but it was fun to have someone interested and to flirt a bit...now I am very embarrassed for telling you :blush::blush::blush: (but I can't tell anyone else)


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Whew! Chatty today :haha:
> 
> Yay for ewcm Sara :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, my friend (ex-friend?) was 19 weeks when she found out even tho I had been telling her for months. She thought she was menopausal
> 
> Holly, check you email just now :kiss:
> 
> Yay for ms Luna :sick:
> 
> Hi everyone else :hi:
> 
> I have come back from this conference all inspired. It was a research conference so everyone there was presenting their research findings. I am so inspired to do research on the outcomes of midwifery births. I had planned the dissertation before going but now I want to get it done and get it published and maybe present it. We have 8 years worth of files that I can do a retrospective study on
> On an entirely different note, at tea today I met one of the Medical Officers who presented at the conference. He came and asked me about my tattoos. We had a very flirty afternoon... nothing at all happened and nothing overt was said but I had fun :blush: Don't get me wrong, I am blissfully married to OH but it was fun to have someone interested and to flirt a bit...now I am very embarrassed for telling you :blush::blush::blush: (but I can't tell anyone else)

Don't be embarrassed! 

Both my OH and I decided together that flirting really is second nature to us humans... just because you are married doesn't mean you don't find anyone else attractive! Plus, it's nice to know that you are still desirable to the opposite sex. Also, just because you flirt, doesn't mean you are going to do anything with that person... I file it under "innocent flirting" and if it goes too far, I'll say so. :) 

I personally enjoy it when a guy approaches me and says I'm attractive... then I can smile, say "Why thank you" and follow it with something about how my OH agrees. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Whew! Chatty today :haha:
> 
> Yay for ewcm Sara :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, my friend (ex-friend?) was 19 weeks when she found out even tho I had been telling her for months. She thought she was menopausal
> 
> Holly, check you email just now :kiss:
> 
> Yay for ms Luna :sick:
> 
> Hi everyone else :hi:
> 
> I have come back from this conference all inspired. It was a research conference so everyone there was presenting their research findings. I am so inspired to do research on the outcomes of midwifery births. I had planned the dissertation before going but now I want to get it done and get it published and maybe present it. We have 8 years worth of files that I can do a retrospective study on
> On an entirely different note, at tea today I met one of the Medical Officers who presented at the conference. He came and asked me about my tattoos. We had a very flirty afternoon... nothing at all happened and nothing overt was said but I had fun :blush: Don't get me wrong, I am blissfully married to OH but it was fun to have someone interested and to flirt a bit...now I am very embarrassed for telling you :blush::blush::blush: (but I can't tell anyone else)

I guess he saw you and thought 'Elven Princess', too! :kiss:
And I totally know how you feel. It's fun to get a little attention sometimes; doesn't mean you don't totally love and are fully faithful to your OH. Just means your human!! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

oooh whilst remembering Trin could you please check up on postage for one of your packs for me :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

G'night girls
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Night, Trin! :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin. :sleep: well.


----------



## Mollykins

Speaking of sleep... I'm exhausted. I slept horribly last night and apparently it's time it caught up with me. Zzz. I wish I could take a nap.


----------



## LunaLady

I'll come watch the girls and eat your mac n cheese while you take a nap, Molly :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I'll come watch the girls and eat your mac n cheese while you take a nap, Molly :thumbup:

:haha: That sounds like a great plan! My girls would happily help you eat it too! They are cheesy pasta heads. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'll come watch the girls and eat your mac n cheese while you take a nap, Molly :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: That sounds like a great plan! My girls would happily help you eat it too! They are cheesy pasta heads. :haha:Click to expand...

I remember as a kid all I'd eat was mac n cheese (out of the box, only), apples, hot dogs, ketchup and fruit snacks. Now, when I'm really sick that's all I want to eat. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'll come watch the girls and eat your mac n cheese while you take a nap, Molly :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: That sounds like a great plan! My girls would happily help you eat it too! They are cheesy pasta heads. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember as a kid all I'd eat was mac n cheese (out of the box, only), apples, hot dogs, ketchup and fruit snacks. Now, when I'm really sick that's all I want to eat. :haha:Click to expand...

That's so interesting! I still drink hot cocoa when I am sad and tea and plain 60/40 toast when I am sick.


----------



## LunaLady

Comfort food at its finest :D


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Comfort food at its finest :D

Truly! So when are your guests expected?


----------



## LunaLady

Fell asleep there for a moment... I need to go get dressed for success now as the dinner guests will be here anytime. :thumbup: Hopefully I can convince everyone we should go somewhere that serves pasta of some kind!!! ;)

Hope you can get a nap in soon Molly, or at least an early bedtime. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks sweets. Looks like I might be in for the long haul though. I hope you enjoy your evening and that you get your night out. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

aw... i was hoping someone would be on. i am still at work with nothing to do at the moment consequently :sad1: miss u girls ...guess i'll catch up with the tumbleweeds lurking :argh:


----------



## Crunchie

Wedding day !!!!! Enjoy it huni pie ..... 

Don't get nervous xxxx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

have a wonderful day honey :) wasnt that long ago i was in my dress so nervous and excited.


Dry eyes in pregnancy? what thats about? my eyes are awfully dry,never had it b4 :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to scream. No one be alarmed.
> 
> Why screamy screamy?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> A friend just announced that she is miraculously 12 weeks pregnant and had no clue! We really don't talk much and she does hover on the line between friend and acquaintance but I last talked to her around 3 months ago and she said she wasn't feeling well and yada yada so I encouraged her to take a test. She didn't and now look. How can you go 12 weeks without knowing?!?!?!?!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Oh wow! It's like one of those programmes that Sarachka and Jaynie talk about...y'know, the "I didn't know I was pregnant" type ones. At least she found out before she gave birth!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! She was only in for blood tests because she's been having tummy pains. :dohh: And the docs got a hold of her results and rushed her to get an u/s. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That's crazy!! Wouldn't you notice your period was, um, about two months late?!Click to expand...

If i had never tested or were ttc ,i would def know im preg or summits up, my temps through the roof,my boobies are sore,dry eyes,extremly tired lol
the drs would say im further along then 4+4 wks but im put conception day in caluclator x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :hi:

YAY!! It's Saturday AND it's Holly's BIG DAY :wedding: Have a great day m'love :hugs:

So what going on with everyone else then? Any interesting plans for the weekend? For me, it's more shopping for paint etc and decorating with the usual housework thrown in for good measure :dohh: All good fun. OH is off golfing all day tomorrow so I'll have the house to myself :cloud9: I love that.

Hope y'all are good today and look forward to some chat if anyone's around :thumbup:

Have a good one! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Whew! Chatty today :haha:
> 
> Yay for ewcm Sara :thumbup:
> 
> Molly, my friend (ex-friend?) was 19 weeks when she found out even tho I had been telling her for months. She thought she was menopausal
> 
> Holly, check you email just now :kiss:
> 
> Yay for ms Luna :sick:
> 
> Hi everyone else :hi:
> 
> I have come back from this conference all inspired. It was a research conference so everyone there was presenting their research findings. I am so inspired to do research on the outcomes of midwifery births. I had planned the dissertation before going but now I want to get it done and get it published and maybe present it. We have 8 years worth of files that I can do a retrospective study on
> On an entirely different note, at tea today I met one of the Medical Officers who presented at the conference. He came and asked me about my tattoos. We had a very flirty afternoon... nothing at all happened and nothing overt was said but I had fun :blush: Don't get me wrong, I am blissfully married to OH but it was fun to have someone interested and to flirt a bit...now I am very embarrassed for telling you :blush::blush::blush: (but I can't tell anyone else)

Hey Trin :wave:

Glad you're back safe in one piece :hugs: It sounds like an amazing all round trip and seems to have done your head the world of good m'love. I'm so glad.

Oh, and there is most certainly no need to be embarrassed about enjoying a little male attention. You're married Trin...not dead! There's a lot to be said for still being a woman and you're so pretty that I'd be surprised if that kind of thing didn't happen often to you?

Anyway, it's fab that you've been inspired and rejuvenated after your trip. You're amazing :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> have a wonderful day honey :) wasnt that long ago i was in my dress so nervous and excited.
> 
> 
> Dry eyes in pregnancy? what thats about? my eyes are awfully dry,never had it b4 :(

Hmm, never had that one myself and must admit I don't think I've heard of it either. New one on me m'love! What about some eye drops if it's uncomfortable?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Fell asleep there for a moment... I need to go get dressed for success now as the dinner guests will be here anytime. :thumbup: Hopefully I can convince everyone we should go somewhere that serves pasta of some kind!!! ;)
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in soon Molly, or at least an early bedtime. :kiss:

:hi: Luna

How was your evening with your guests? Hope you enjoyed/stayed awake/didn't vom :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

All the best for today Holly enjoy every moment :D xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hollys getting married :D In one hour she will be Bethany Dian-Flon :wohoo: :yipee:

:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Bethany enjoy your day and we can't wait for pics of everything!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Nothing to report other than evil cramps!


----------



## mummyApril

Holly is getting married right now :)


----------



## kit_cat

Wooohoooooo :wohoo: It's happening!!!

Congratulations B & T!!!!! :happydance: :wedding:


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany is now Mrs !!! Hope the day has gone swimmingly and we can not wait for piccys soon much love xxxx


Well been busy paying bills and food shopping ( also bought a boy top too now so as not to tempt fate as such as we are desperate foe a girl)

I will get round to posting pics prob tomorrow as im going to price up flights for may and a hol in june woo hooooo, hope your all well and gorgeous bumps Molly & April!!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Fell asleep there for a moment... I need to go get dressed for success now as the dinner guests will be here anytime. :thumbup: Hopefully I can convince everyone we should go somewhere that serves pasta of some kind!!! ;)
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in soon Molly, or at least an early bedtime. :kiss:
> 
> :hi: Luna
> 
> How was your evening with your guests? Hope you enjoyed/stayed awake/didn't vom :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit! It was fine. We went out for Indian food; which normally I love - but all the spices and curries; I just wanted to plain old pasta and cheese. I couldn't even finish my dish because I thought if I had another bite of spice I was going to vomit!! Thankfully I did not and the kulfi made it all better - that's the pistachio ice cream :cloud9:
Then we saw Battle: Los Angeles. I was outnumbered by the guys, so they got to pick. Yawn. Quite a boring movie.
I went to bed at 10pm :happydance:
I hope you're enjoying your weekend! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for Bethany!! I hope she had a lovely time getting married and will have a fantastic rest of her day!! :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

So excited :happydance: for Miss HollyMonkeyBridalPants :wedding:

I got my BB Torch today :happydance: Finally!!! But I've changed networks so I have to wait til MOnday night to use it :nope: It's torture!


----------



## new mummy2010

I wanted one of those Trin i have a BB bold in white do love it !!!

What have you been upto today? Tis very quite today on here always is at weekends family time is'nt it!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Kit, Emandi,Trin & Ginge how ya'all??


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Fell asleep there for a moment... I need to go get dressed for success now as the dinner guests will be here anytime. :thumbup: Hopefully I can convince everyone we should go somewhere that serves pasta of some kind!!! ;)
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in soon Molly, or at least an early bedtime. :kiss:
> 
> :hi: Luna
> 
> How was your evening with your guests? Hope you enjoyed/stayed awake/didn't vom :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit! It was fine. We went out for Indian food; which normally I love - but all the spices and curries; I just wanted to plain old pasta and cheese. I couldn't even finish my dish because I thought if I had another bite of spice I was going to vomit!! Thankfully I did not and the kulfi made it all better - that's the pistachio ice cream :cloud9:
> Then we saw Battle: Los Angeles. I was outnumbered by the guys, so they got to pick. Yawn. Quite a boring movie.
> I went to bed at 10pm :happydance:
> I hope you're enjoying your weekend! :DClick to expand...

Sounds great Luna! Ohhh pistachio ice cream :cloud9: NOM NOM NOM!

I went for a lovely walk in the sunshine this afternoon, 'twas fab! Feels like ages since I've felt the sun on my face. Did about 3 miles or so and that was enough :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

tumble weed yawnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Kit, Emandi,Trin & Ginge how ya'all??

Hello m'love :flower:

I'm good thanks. Enjoying a weekend that I don't do any work on! I decided it was banned this weekend! :ban:

What you up to this weekend Hayley?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Fell asleep there for a moment... I need to go get dressed for success now as the dinner guests will be here anytime. :thumbup: Hopefully I can convince everyone we should go somewhere that serves pasta of some kind!!! ;)
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in soon Molly, or at least an early bedtime. :kiss:
> 
> :hi: Luna
> 
> How was your evening with your guests? Hope you enjoyed/stayed awake/didn't vom :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit! It was fine. We went out for Indian food; which normally I love - but all the spices and curries; I just wanted to plain old pasta and cheese. I couldn't even finish my dish because I thought if I had another bite of spice I was going to vomit!! Thankfully I did not and the kulfi made it all better - that's the pistachio ice cream :cloud9:
> Then we saw Battle: Los Angeles. I was outnumbered by the guys, so they got to pick. Yawn. Quite a boring movie.
> I went to bed at 10pm :happydance:
> I hope you're enjoying your weekend! :DClick to expand...

is it kraft dinner you wanted so much yesterday? lol x


----------



## mummyApril

how nice was the sun today?! 'i hope Holly got some of it too! i managed to do 3 loads of washing on the line and dried thankgod fed up with drying clothes indoors now lol x


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Fell asleep there for a moment... I need to go get dressed for success now as the dinner guests will be here anytime. :thumbup: Hopefully I can convince everyone we should go somewhere that serves pasta of some kind!!! ;)
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in soon Molly, or at least an early bedtime. :kiss:
> 
> :hi: Luna
> 
> How was your evening with your guests? Hope you enjoyed/stayed awake/didn't vom :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit! It was fine. We went out for Indian food; which normally I love - but all the spices and curries; I just wanted to plain old pasta and cheese. I couldn't even finish my dish because I thought if I had another bite of spice I was going to vomit!! Thankfully I did not and the kulfi made it all better - that's the pistachio ice cream :cloud9:
> Then we saw Battle: Los Angeles. I was outnumbered by the guys, so they got to pick. Yawn. Quite a boring movie.
> I went to bed at 10pm :happydance:
> I hope you're enjoying your weekend! :DClick to expand...
> 
> is it kraft dinner you wanted so much yesterday? lol xClick to expand...

Yes it was.... :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mmmm, dinner time! Stonebaked margerita pizza (slightly healthier than Pizza hut :blush:) with some garlic chiabatta, followed by some freshly prepared fruit salad with a splash of single cream. Naughty but nice :munch: Well, it's the weekend...don't we all deserve a little indulgence after a hard week?? (That's my justification anyway :thumbup:)


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Mmmm, dinner time! Stonebaked margerita pizza (slightly healthier than Pizza hut :blush:) with some garlic chiabatta, followed by some freshly prepared fruit salad with a splash of single cream. Naughty but nice :munch: Well, it's the weekend...don't we all deserve a little indulgence after a hard week?? (That's my justification anyway :thumbup:)

Ooo, can I come over for dinner?!?! :haha:
Sounds divine!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> how nice was the sun today?! 'i hope Holly got some of it too! i managed to do 3 loads of washing on the line and dried thankgod fed up with drying clothes indoors now lol x

Agreed April..I love a bit of sun and it feels like this winter has gone on F-O-R-E-V-E-R!!!!!! Line dried clothes always smell lovely too don't they.


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Fell asleep there for a moment... I need to go get dressed for success now as the dinner guests will be here anytime. :thumbup: Hopefully I can convince everyone we should go somewhere that serves pasta of some kind!!! ;)
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in soon Molly, or at least an early bedtime. :kiss:
> 
> :hi: Luna
> 
> How was your evening with your guests? Hope you enjoyed/stayed awake/didn't vom :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit! It was fine. We went out for Indian food; which normally I love - but all the spices and curries; I just wanted to plain old pasta and cheese. I couldn't even finish my dish because I thought if I had another bite of spice I was going to vomit!! Thankfully I did not and the kulfi made it all better - that's the pistachio ice cream :cloud9:
> Then we saw Battle: Los Angeles. I was outnumbered by the guys, so they got to pick. Yawn. Quite a boring movie.
> I went to bed at 10pm :happydance:
> I hope you're enjoying your weekend! :DClick to expand...
> 
> is it kraft dinner you wanted so much yesterday? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes it was.... :blush:Click to expand...

what id do for a box of kraft dinner! my sister brought me back 2 boxes from Canada, was scoffed within 3 days haha xx


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm, dinner time! Stonebaked margerita pizza (slightly healthier than Pizza hut :blush:) with some garlic chiabatta, followed by some freshly prepared fruit salad with a splash of single cream. Naughty but nice :munch: Well, it's the weekend...don't we all deserve a little indulgence after a hard week?? (That's my justification anyway :thumbup:)
> 
> Ooo, can I come over for dinner?!?! :haha:
> Sounds divine!Click to expand...

Yes of course, I'll set another place. You better start making your way over right away or it'll be a smidge cold by the time you get here :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how nice was the sun today?! 'i hope Holly got some of it too! i managed to do 3 loads of washing on the line and dried thankgod fed up with drying clothes indoors now lol x
> 
> Agreed April..I love a bit of sun and it feels like this winter has gone on F-O-R-E-V-E-R!!!!!! Line dried clothes always smell lovely too don't they.Click to expand...

yes so fresh! and im hoping that is winter gone it was a very warm sun today no chill :) x


----------



## mummyApril

dinner sounds lovely Kit im having omelette and salad again (im addicted to salad at the moment) and salad cream lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how nice was the sun today?! 'i hope Holly got some of it too! i managed to do 3 loads of washing on the line and dried thankgod fed up with drying clothes indoors now lol x
> 
> Agreed April..I love a bit of sun and it feels like this winter has gone on F-O-R-E-V-E-R!!!!!! Line dried clothes always smell lovely too don't they.Click to expand...
> 
> yes so fresh! and im hoping that is winter gone it was a very warm sun today no chill :) xClick to expand...

Here's hoping we're seeing some Spring weather at least, although all my family/friends have got snow again in Scotland :cold:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi ladies, how are we all? I'm chilaxing at my parent's for a bit, just as a change of scene from my house.

What yall doin?

HOLLY'S MARRIED!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> dinner sounds lovely Kit im having omelette and salad again (im addicted to salad at the moment) and salad cream lol x

Wow, addicted to salad? Wish I was. I do love salad but it's definitely not on my list of craves more's the pity :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

I need to not have sex again until I get a positive OPK, and I need to start doing my OPKs from tonight.


----------



## babyhopes2010

just made swede,parsnip,potatoe,onion and carrot soup! Yummy!!

dh came home to see me eating rice and tomato ketchup! he was like u ahve got to be kidding im like oh its yummy! he said have u eaten it b4..........ummm no!
just fancied it! at the time didnt even enter my mind as wierd craving :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hi ladies, how are we all? I'm chilaxing at my parent's for a bit, just as a change of scene from my house.
> 
> What yall doin?
> 
> HOLLY'S MARRIED!

Hello lovely :wave:

Glad you're chillaxing..hope your pretty little head had stopped swirling :hugs:

I'm about to :munch: You having dinner round at your parent's?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I need to not have sex again until I get a positive OPK, and I need to start doing my OPKs from tonight.

Is that part of the "plan"?


----------



## kit_cat

Clare...rice and tomato ketchup? :wacko: I'll stick with my pizza and garlic bread thanks :winkwink: Your soup sounds nice though!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to not have sex again until I get a positive OPK, and I need to start doing my OPKs from tonight.
> 
> Is that part of the "plan"?Click to expand...

Yes that is the plan!


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> just made swede,parsnip,potatoe,onion and carrot soup! Yummy!!
> 
> dh came home to see me eating rice and tomato ketchup! he was like u ahve got to be kidding im like oh its yummy! he said have u eaten it b4..........ummm no!
> just fancied it! at the time didnt even enter my mind as wierd craving :haha:

That sounds gross Clare :thumbup:but if you and beany think its yummo then thats good:thumbup:

Kit im doing nothingness really went food shopping now waiting for tea steak,chips and eggs!!


----------



## Sarachka

OH loves mayo on rice and has me totally converted to it. it's yummmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> OH loves mayo on rice and has me totally converted to it. it's yummmmmmmmmmmmmy

mayo and rice and salad cream and rice is yum! my OH is a D**k! had 2 cigarettes today after not smoking for 3 months! then tried to lie about it, i have got pregnancy nose is he that stupid! he is now in dog house :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Fell asleep there for a moment... I need to go get dressed for success now as the dinner guests will be here anytime. :thumbup: Hopefully I can convince everyone we should go somewhere that serves pasta of some kind!!! ;)
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in soon Molly, or at least an early bedtime. :kiss:
> 
> :hi: Luna
> 
> How was your evening with your guests? Hope you enjoyed/stayed awake/didn't vom :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit! It was fine. We went out for Indian food; which normally I love - but all the spices and curries; I just wanted to plain old pasta and cheese. I couldn't even finish my dish because I thought if I had another bite of spice I was going to vomit!! Thankfully I did not and the kulfi made it all better - that's the pistachio ice cream :cloud9:
> Then we saw Battle: Los Angeles. I was outnumbered by the guys, so they got to pick. Yawn. Quite a boring movie.
> I went to bed at 10pm :happydance:
> I hope you're enjoying your weekend! :DClick to expand...
> 
> is it kraft dinner you wanted so much yesterday? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes it was.... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> what id do for a box of kraft dinner! my sister brought me back 2 boxes from Canada, was scoffed within 3 days haha xxClick to expand...

It's funny because it's called Kraft Dinner in Canada but it's just Kraft Macaroni 'n' Cheese in the states. :haha: I didn't know it was called Kraft Dinner in Canada until just a few years ago. :haha:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm, dinner time! Stonebaked margerita pizza (slightly healthier than Pizza hut :blush:) with some garlic chiabatta, followed by some freshly prepared fruit salad with a splash of single cream. Naughty but nice :munch: Well, it's the weekend...don't we all deserve a little indulgence after a hard week?? (That's my justification anyway :thumbup:)
> 
> Ooo, can I come over for dinner?!?! :haha:
> Sounds divine!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes of course, I'll set another place. You better start making your way over right away or it'll be a smidge cold by the time you get here :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit! Be right over!! :happydance:



Sarachka said:


> OH loves mayo on rice and has me totally converted to it. it's yummmmmmmmmmmmmy

Mmmmm mayo. I love mayo. Mayo and tomato sandwiches are really good. I think I might make some cheese and rice today to quell my need for 'kraft dinner'. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH loves mayo on rice and has me totally converted to it. it's yummmmmmmmmmmmmy
> 
> mayo and rice and salad cream and rice is yum! my OH is a D**k! had 2 cigarettes today after not smoking for 3 months! then tried to lie about it, i have got pregnancy nose is he that stupid! he is now in dog house :wacko:Click to expand...

What a poo face!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH loves mayo on rice and has me totally converted to it. it's yummmmmmmmmmmmmy
> 
> mayo and rice and salad cream and rice is yum! my OH is a D**k! had 2 cigarettes today after not smoking for 3 months! then tried to lie about it, i have got pregnancy nose is he that stupid! he is now in dog house :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh dear, naughty naughty. Hopefully just a one off though?


----------



## Mollykins

I know I'm a bit late but YAY! B is married!!! :happydance:

Everyone else- happy Saturday. It's nice and dreary here today and a bit chillier than I thought it'd be. The girls are huddled in on the couch since breakfast is just now over. My youngest has put on my OH's long sleeved shirt that reaches the floor on her... she carefully buttoned it up and then danced around saying she's a daddy now. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I know I'm a bit late but YAY! B is married!!! :happydance:
> 
> Everyone else- happy Saturday. It's nice and dreary here today and a bit chillier than I thought it'd be. The girls are huddled in on the couch since breakfast is just now over. My youngest has put on my OH's long sleeved shirt that reaches the floor on her... she carefully buttoned it up and then danced around saying she's a daddy now. :haha:

How precious! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Molly...well good morning really :thumbup:

How sweet is your LO? :awww:

What's on your agenda this fine Saturday?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to not have sex again until I get a positive OPK, and I need to start doing my OPKs from tonight.
> 
> Is that part of the "plan"?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is the plan!Click to expand...

Ooo, that might be a few days lovely...will you cope with the abstinence? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

April- I'm sorry about your OH and the smoking. :hugs: That would frustrate me as well.


----------



## mummyApril

hes going to rip them up! and not do it again! its just makes me angry as hes using smoking as a cop out for when hes 'stressed' theres other ways of doing it. urgh the smell! hes going to sort me dinner now lol x


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to not have sex again until I get a positive OPK, and I need to start doing my OPKs from tonight.
> 
> Is that part of the "plan"?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is the plan!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, that might be a few days lovely...will you cope with the abstinence? :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't know!! I'm not feeling amazing lately, my anxiety etc. I really bad lower back pain today and yesterday, and an upset stomach. I think I've been popping too many pills, I can't remember last night clearly, even though I remember the general gist of it, KNIW? I have been so stressed ...


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to not have sex again until I get a positive OPK, and I need to start doing my OPKs from tonight.
> 
> Is that part of the "plan"?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is the plan!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, that might be a few days lovely...will you cope with the abstinence? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know!! I'm not feeling amazing lately, my anxiety etc. I really bad lower back pain today and yesterday, and an upset stomach. I think I've been popping too many pills, I can't remember last night clearly, even though I remember the general gist of it, KNIW? I have been so stressed ...Click to expand...

Take it easy with the meds m'love. They screw with your system too much and it doesn't sound like the answer for you. You ever tried hypnotherapy?..in fact you may have mentioned this before..or someone else :-k


----------



## mummyApril

now i dont know what to have for dinner as i dont fancy omelette anymore :/


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I need to not have sex again until I get a positive OPK, and I need to start doing my OPKs from tonight.
> 
> Is that part of the "plan"?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is the plan!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, that might be a few days lovely...will you cope with the abstinence? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know!! I'm not feeling amazing lately, my anxiety etc. I really bad lower back pain today and yesterday, and an upset stomach. I think I've been popping too many pills, I can't remember last night clearly, even though I remember the general gist of it, KNIW? I have been so stressed ...Click to expand...
> 
> Take it easy with the meds m'love. They screw with your system too much and it doesn't sound like the answer for you. You ever tried hypnotherapy?..in fact you may have mentioned this before..or someone else :-kClick to expand...

im meant to take meds normally for P.M.D.D but i refuse to, can really mess with you, hope you feel better Sara xx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> now i dont know what to have for dinner as i dont fancy omelette anymore :/

Well make the most of OH making up to you...your wish must be his command! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

All I know is something has to change, I am a wreck at the moment. I can't cope with anything. Maybe I do need to look into alternate therapies.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- You have a *SWEET PEA!! * :awww:

Kit- Well, we had the initial plan to go to the library and look at some rental properties. We have been talking and coming up with some plans of how and when we are going to buy so I'm feeling better about that. :thumbup: I've discovered that my drive to go to school mainly stems from my desire to get into a good paying job as soon as I am finished as I really have nothing to put on my resume for the last 6 years. I want to get back into the work field as I'd like to help my OH and if I'm completely honest... I'd like to get out and "see" the world outside of my children, form relationships/friendships with people that revolves around me and not my kids. Does that make sense? Does that make me awful?? I feel kind of guilty. :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

April, what are you supposed to take? If you don't mind me asking ...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> now i dont know what to have for dinner as i dont fancy omelette anymore :/
> 
> Well make the most of OH making up to you...your wish must be his command! :winkwink:Click to expand...

yes i know :winkwink: maybe i will go out for dinner lol x


----------



## Mollykins

April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> All I know is something has to change, I am a wreck at the moment. I can't cope with anything. Maybe I do need to look into alternate therapies.

My mum has used hypnotherapy for many different reasons...she swears by it. She's used it for pain relief, stopping smoking, anxiety.. amongst others and with a great degree of success. It does rely on an open mind though and you need to want it to work for you..so she tells me. Surely this kind of thing would be worth a try?


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "

Aww I kinda sympathise with him! When I'm stressed a pop a pill and pretend I'm a unicorn. If stress easy to manage we'd all be zen and chilled and the world would be awesome.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April, what are you supposed to take? If you don't mind me asking ...

of course not ... fluoxetine but they made me want to sleep and was very zombified on them, not good if you are a mummy, so i decided not to take anything and just try and deal with 'it' sometimes sooo hard.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "

Pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder, its basically Pms but severe, not very well known out there as a condition x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "
> 
> Aww I kinda sympathise with him! When I'm stressed a pop a pill and pretend I'm a unicorn. If stress easy to manage we'd all be zen and chilled and the world would be awesome.Click to expand...

i would sympathise with him if he was really stressed but he wasnt 'that' stressed just a habit he wants to do :/


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna- You have a *SWEET PEA!! * :awww:
> 
> Kit- Well, we had the initial plan to go to the library and look at some rental properties. We have been talking and coming up with some plans of how and when we are going to buy so I'm feeling better about that. :thumbup: I've discovered that my drive to go to school mainly stems from my desire to get into a good paying job as soon as I am finished as I really have nothing to put on my resume for the last 6 years. I want to get back into the work field as I'd like to help my OH and if I'm completely honest... I'd like to get out and "see" the world outside of my children, form relationships/friendships with people that revolves around me and not my kids. Does that make sense? Does that make me awful?? I feel kind of guilty. :blush:

Nope, perfectly understandable. As much as I profess to envying you SAHM's, I don't know if I could do it indefinitely. Along with the financial aspect, I think I'd likely feel the need to somehow retain my identity as me and not just as wife/mother (not that there is anything wrong with this I hasten to add) so if this is where you are coming from, I completely get it! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> All I know is something has to change, I am a wreck at the moment. I can't cope with anything. Maybe I do need to look into alternate therapies.
> 
> My mum has used hypnotherapy for many different reasons...she swears by it. She's used it for pain relief, stopping smoking, anxiety.. amongst others and with a great degree of success. It does rely on an open mind though and you need to want it to work for you..so she tells me. Surely this kind of thing would be worth a try?Click to expand...

im definitely going to get hypnotherapy after baby for anxiety etc with my condition i have a problem where i cant eat out anywhere as i start to panic and feel sick etc (since iv been pregnant i dont get it cos of change in hormones) but yeah i love to eat out and its unfair! lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "
> 
> Aww I kinda sympathise with him! When I'm stressed a pop a pill and pretend I'm a unicorn. If stress easy to manage we'd all be zen and chilled and the world would be awesome.Click to expand...

My OH chews on occasion, like when he's stressed he just stops in and buys a can and there you have it. :shrug: He's not regular with it so I suppose that's good... and it doesn't stink like cigarettes. :thumbup: I understand the need to relieve stress but I don't drink or do drugs because I have control freak issues. If I am not in control of myself I don't like it. I suppose that's why I smoked cigarettes for so long... they didn't take me out of myself they just offered me that 5-10 minute break I needed from time to time.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "
> 
> Aww I kinda sympathise with him! When I'm stressed a pop a pill and pretend I'm a unicorn. If stress easy to manage we'd all be zen and chilled and the world would be awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> i would sympathise with him if he was really stressed but he wasnt 'that' stressed just a habit he wants to do :/Click to expand...

I think you've just hit the nail on the head April..it's a habit which is very hard to break and it won't happen until that person totally, utterly and completely wants to give it up. I'm speaking from experience of when my OH smoked. It took him years to totally give up and he freely admits now it was because no matter how much I nagged, he just didn't want to do it enough or wasn't ready. Oh, and the stress card..ha! OH used to play that one all the time...my come back every time was "well do you realise that smoking literally raises your blood pressure, so how can that relax you???" I wasn't the most sympathetic non smoker :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- You have a *SWEET PEA!! * :awww:
> 
> Kit- Well, we had the initial plan to go to the library and look at some rental properties. We have been talking and coming up with some plans of how and when we are going to buy so I'm feeling better about that. :thumbup: I've discovered that my drive to go to school mainly stems from my desire to get into a good paying job as soon as I am finished as I really have nothing to put on my resume for the last 6 years. I want to get back into the work field as I'd like to help my OH and if I'm completely honest... I'd like to get out and "see" the world outside of my children, form relationships/friendships with people that revolves around me and not my kids. Does that make sense? Does that make me awful?? I feel kind of guilty. :blush:
> 
> Nope, perfectly understandable. As much as I profess to envying you SAHM's, I don't know if I could do it indefinitely. Along with the financial aspect, I think I'd likely feel the need to somehow retain my identity as me and not just as wife/mother (not that there is anything wrong with this I hasten to add) so if this is where you are coming from, I completely get it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

This is exactly where I am coming from! I love my children, I'm just beginning to feel like I'm losing... me? :hugs: I'm glad you understand where I am coming from. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> All I know is something has to change, I am a wreck at the moment. I can't cope with anything. Maybe I do need to look into alternate therapies.
> 
> My mum has used hypnotherapy for many different reasons...she swears by it. She's used it for pain relief, stopping smoking, anxiety.. amongst others and with a great degree of success. It does rely on an open mind though and you need to want it to work for you..so she tells me. Surely this kind of thing would be worth a try?Click to expand...
> 
> im definitely going to get hypnotherapy after baby for anxiety etc with my condition i have a problem where i cant eat out anywhere as i start to panic and feel sick etc (since iv been pregnant i dont get it cos of change in hormones) but yeah i love to eat out and its unfair! lol xClick to expand...

Oh what a shame April. Hypnotherapy might be just the thing. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "
> 
> Aww I kinda sympathise with him! When I'm stressed a pop a pill and pretend I'm a unicorn. If stress easy to manage we'd all be zen and chilled and the world would be awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH chews on occasion, like when he's stressed he just stops in and buys a can and there you have it. :shrug: He's not regular with it so I suppose that's good... and it doesn't stink like cigarettes. :thumbup: I understand the need to relieve stress but I don't drink or do drugs because I have control freak issues. If I am not in control of myself I don't like it. I suppose that's why I smoked cigarettes for so long... they didn't take me out of myself they just offered me that 5-10 minute break I needed from time to time.Click to expand...

Chews what Molly? :shrug: A can of....? I am intrigued!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- You have a *SWEET PEA!! * :awww:
> 
> Kit- Well, we had the initial plan to go to the library and look at some rental properties. We have been talking and coming up with some plans of how and when we are going to buy so I'm feeling better about that. :thumbup: I've discovered that my drive to go to school mainly stems from my desire to get into a good paying job as soon as I am finished as I really have nothing to put on my resume for the last 6 years. I want to get back into the work field as I'd like to help my OH and if I'm completely honest... I'd like to get out and "see" the world outside of my children, form relationships/friendships with people that revolves around me and not my kids. Does that make sense? Does that make me awful?? I feel kind of guilty. :blush:
> 
> Nope, perfectly understandable. As much as I profess to envying you SAHM's, I don't know if I could do it indefinitely. Along with the financial aspect, I think I'd likely feel the need to somehow retain my identity as me and not just as wife/mother (not that there is anything wrong with this I hasten to add) so if this is where you are coming from, I completely get it! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly where I am coming from! I love my children, I'm just beginning to feel like I'm losing... me? :hugs: I'm glad you understand where I am coming from. :flower:Click to expand...

Gotcha! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "
> 
> Aww I kinda sympathise with him! When I'm stressed a pop a pill and pretend I'm a unicorn. If stress easy to manage we'd all be zen and chilled and the world would be awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> i would sympathise with him if he was really stressed but he wasnt 'that' stressed just a habit he wants to do :/Click to expand...
> 
> I think you've just hit the nail on the head April..it's a habit which is very hard to break and it won't happen until that person totally, utterly and completely wants to give it up. I'm speaking from experience of when my OH smoked. It took him years to totally give up and he freely admits now it was because no matter how much I nagged, he just didn't want to do it enough or wasn't ready. Oh, and the stress card..ha! OH used to play that one all the time...my come back every time was "well do you realise that smoking literally raises your blood pressure, so how can that relax you???" I wasn't the most sympathetic non smoker :blush:Click to expand...

exactly! but im now a non smoker i used to smoke but i gave up and i said i cant use stress as an option now how would he feel if i did that, it may work temporally lol x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "
> 
> Aww I kinda sympathise with him! When I'm stressed a pop a pill and pretend I'm a unicorn. If stress easy to manage we'd all be zen and chilled and the world would be awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH chews on occasion, like when he's stressed he just stops in and buys a can and there you have it. :shrug: He's not regular with it so I suppose that's good... and it doesn't stink like cigarettes. :thumbup: I understand the need to relieve stress but I don't drink or do drugs because I have control freak issues. If I am not in control of myself I don't like it. I suppose that's why I smoked cigarettes for so long... they didn't take me out of myself they just offered me that 5-10 minute break I needed from time to time.Click to expand...
> 
> Chews what Molly? :shrug: A can of....? I am intrigued!Click to expand...

i believe its some form of tobacco? i only know this as Oh watches deadliest catch and they did it on there lol x


----------



## mummyApril

im just off out for dinner now nom nom :) back later ladies xx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im just off out for dinner now nom nom :) back later ladies xx

Enjoy lovely :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- PMDD? I hate the "stress" cop out. My response would be an angry one... like, "So I'm stressed can I smoke? No. I find other ways to manage my stress and so can you!  "
> 
> Aww I kinda sympathise with him! When I'm stressed a pop a pill and pretend I'm a unicorn. If stress easy to manage we'd all be zen and chilled and the world would be awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH chews on occasion, like when he's stressed he just stops in and buys a can and there you have it. :shrug: He's not regular with it so I suppose that's good... and it doesn't stink like cigarettes. :thumbup: I understand the need to relieve stress but I don't drink or do drugs because I have control freak issues. If I am not in control of myself I don't like it. I suppose that's why I smoked cigarettes for so long... they didn't take me out of myself they just offered me that 5-10 minute break I needed from time to time.Click to expand...
> 
> Chews what Molly? :shrug: A can of....? I am intrigued!Click to expand...
> 
> i believe its some form of tobacco? i only know this as Oh watches deadliest catch and they did it on there lol xClick to expand...

Quite right April- it is tobacco. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry to have disappeared. My hormones went raging... my OH came to sit next to me and then complained that I was in his way. I immediately lost my mind. Not very proud of myself for that. :blush: So I banished myself to my room for a time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i keep getting my heart beat so fast for like few seconds feels like its comng thru my chest.whats this about?im really worried bout it :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- You have a *SWEET PEA!! * :awww:
> 
> Kit- Well, we had the initial plan to go to the library and look at some rental properties. We have been talking and coming up with some plans of how and when we are going to buy so I'm feeling better about that. :thumbup: I've discovered that my drive to go to school mainly stems from my desire to get into a good paying job as soon as I am finished as I really have nothing to put on my resume for the last 6 years. I want to get back into the work field as I'd like to help my OH and if I'm completely honest... I'd like to get out and "see" the world outside of my children, form relationships/friendships with people that revolves around me and not my kids. Does that make sense? Does that make me awful?? I feel kind of guilty. :blush:
> 
> Nope, perfectly understandable. As much as I profess to envying you SAHM's, I don't know if I could do it indefinitely. Along with the financial aspect, I think I'd likely feel the need to somehow retain my identity as me and not just as wife/mother (not that there is anything wrong with this I hasten to add) so if this is where you are coming from, I completely get it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Molly, I completely get it. I love my kids to death but I can't have my children be my whole identity - and I don't think they should be. I need to see other people and do things other than mothering. I think it makes me a better mother. I'm a crabby fulltime mother


----------



## TrinityMom

:argh:OMG! Our house is still standing!:argh:
We just had a HUGE electrical storm and lightening grounded somewhere in our garden. I was on the loo and it literally looked like it came in the bathroom window. DH burst in to see if I was ok (I've been hit by lightening before and blasted out of the room I was in). DH has now gone out to see if all our trees are still standing


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- You have a *SWEET PEA!! * :awww:
> 
> Kit- Well, we had the initial plan to go to the library and look at some rental properties. We have been talking and coming up with some plans of how and when we are going to buy so I'm feeling better about that. :thumbup: I've discovered that my drive to go to school mainly stems from my desire to get into a good paying job as soon as I am finished as I really have nothing to put on my resume for the last 6 years. I want to get back into the work field as I'd like to help my OH and if I'm completely honest... I'd like to get out and "see" the world outside of my children, form relationships/friendships with people that revolves around me and not my kids. Does that make sense? Does that make me awful?? I feel kind of guilty. :blush:
> 
> Nope, perfectly understandable. As much as I profess to envying you SAHM's, I don't know if I could do it indefinitely. Along with the financial aspect, I think I'd likely feel the need to somehow retain my identity as me and not just as wife/mother (not that there is anything wrong with this I hasten to add) so if this is where you are coming from, I completely get it! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Molly, I completely get it. I love my kids to death but I can't have my children be my whole identity - and I don't think they should be. I need to see other people and do things other than mothering. I think it makes me a better mother. I'm a crabby fulltime motherClick to expand...

I am beginning to feel like I am not as patient with them as I used to be. I'm sure this pregnancy has been the catalyst to this whole train of thought and stress. Which I'm kind of sad about. I had a break down the other night and OH was there trying to help my thought processes. I ended up crying and telling him that I felt like I needed to get a life outside of this house so that I can appreciate them (the children) more. It was a sad moment. I felt so guilty for feeling that way.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> :argh:OMG! Our house is still standing!:argh:
> We just had a HUGE electrical storm and lightening grounded somewhere in our garden. I was on the loo and it literally looked like it came in the bathroom window. DH burst in to see if I was ok (I've been hit by lightening before and blasted out of the room I was in). DH has now gone out to see if all our trees are still standing

Holy crow Trin! You've been struck by lightening?? Wow! :shock: And how scary!! I'm glad you are all okay... hope your trees are still standing.


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :argh:OMG! Our house is still standing!:argh:
> We just had a HUGE electrical storm and lightening grounded somewhere in our garden. I was on the loo and it literally looked like it came in the bathroom window. DH burst in to see if I was ok (I've been hit by lightening before and blasted out of the room I was in). DH has now gone out to see if all our trees are still standing
> 
> Holy crow Trin! You've been struck by lightening?? Wow! :shock: And how scary!! I'm glad you are all okay... hope your trees are still standing.Click to expand...

We lived on the top floor of a building and there was a storm and DH was working (we were students and he worked at a pizza place). Anyway, I went to close the windows but they were old metal windows (not alluminium) and it hit our building and the window frame acted as a conductor and threw me out the room. i came round in the passage totally freaked out. I found my cat (Mimooshka) in the kitchen cupboard, hauled him out and hid on the kitchen floor. I couldn't phone DH because we didn't have a phone. I was terrified

Looks like the trees are still standing. Not sure what it hit - maybe the cat enclosure which is all metal?? Set off the car alarms. Freaky. We'll have a better look in the morning


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :argh:OMG! Our house is still standing!:argh:
> We just had a HUGE electrical storm and lightening grounded somewhere in our garden. I was on the loo and it literally looked like it came in the bathroom window. DH burst in to see if I was ok (I've been hit by lightening before and blasted out of the room I was in). DH has now gone out to see if all our trees are still standing
> 
> Holy crow Trin! You've been struck by lightening?? Wow! :shock: And how scary!! I'm glad you are all okay... hope your trees are still standing.Click to expand...
> 
> We lived on the top floor of a building and there was a storm and DH was working (we were students and he worked at a pizza place). Anyway, I went to close the windows but they were old metal windows (not alluminium) and it hit our building and the window frame acted as a conductor and threw me out the room. i came round in the passage totally freaked out. I found my cat (Mimooshka) in the kitchen cupboard, hauled him out and hid on the kitchen floor. I couldn't phone DH because we didn't have a phone. I was terrified
> 
> Looks like the trees are still standing. Not sure what it hit - maybe the cat enclosure which is all metal?? Set off the car alarms. Freaky. We'll have a better look in the morningClick to expand...

That's so frightening Trin! I'm glad all seems to be okay. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/2b9fbeea.jpg
My OPK from today. Theres an ink smudge situation

Here it is after the smudge

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1ea2bd0c.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg !! i was gonna do my bfp dance :wohoo:

lol ill save it 4 2weeks go catch eggy x


----------



## Sarachka

Wow
Trin that's freaky!! Glad ur ok and don't mind ur OH seeing you on the loo lol


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg !! i was gonna do my bfp dance :wohoo:
> 
> lol ill save it 4 2weeks go catch eggy x

 Yeah I wish! The blue strip confused everyone - ICs are usually green for OPK and blue for HPT. I really wish this WAS an HPT


----------



## babyhopes2010

i often caught my self staring at an opk and thinking damm u why cant u be hpt not a stupid lame opk :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sorry to have disappeared. My hormones went raging... my OH came to sit next to me and then complained that I was in his way. I immediately lost my mind. Not very proud of myself for that. :blush: So I banished myself to my room for a time.

Oops...never mind, I'm sure you're forgiven :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i keep getting my heart beat so fast for like few seconds feels like its comng thru my chest.whats this about?im really worried bout it :cry:

Palpitations in pregnancy are common...I've had them too. It feels horrible eh? If you're really concerned then tell the doc/midwife m'love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Wow
> Trin that's freaky!! Glad ur ok and don't mind ur OH seeing you on the loo lol

I quite happily wee in front of DH but not #2. I said "I'm fine! Close the door!" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> :argh:OMG! Our house is still standing!:argh:
> We just had a HUGE electrical storm and lightening grounded somewhere in our garden. I was on the loo and it literally looked like it came in the bathroom window. DH burst in to see if I was ok (I've been hit by lightening before and blasted out of the room I was in). DH has now gone out to see if all our trees are still standing

omg! that is mental! glad youre all ok! x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :argh:OMG! Our house is still standing!:argh:
> We just had a HUGE electrical storm and lightening grounded somewhere in our garden. I was on the loo and it literally looked like it came in the bathroom window. DH burst in to see if I was ok (I've been hit by lightening before and blasted out of the room I was in). DH has now gone out to see if all our trees are still standing
> 
> Holy crow Trin! You've been struck by lightening?? Wow! :shock: And how scary!! I'm glad you are all okay... hope your trees are still standing.Click to expand...
> 
> We lived on the top floor of a building and there was a storm and DH was working (we were students and he worked at a pizza place). Anyway, I went to close the windows but they were old metal windows (not alluminium) and it hit our building and the window frame acted as a conductor and threw me out the room. i came round in the passage totally freaked out. I found my cat (Mimooshka) in the kitchen cupboard, hauled him out and hid on the kitchen floor. I couldn't phone DH because we didn't have a phone. I was terrified
> 
> Looks like the trees are still standing. Not sure what it hit - maybe the cat enclosure which is all metal?? Set off the car alarms. Freaky. We'll have a better look in the morningClick to expand...

OMG Trin...more drama? Glad all is ok but you haven't half had some strange/frightening/amazing experiences :shock:

Hope the cats are all ok 8-[


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/2b9fbeea.jpg
> My OPK from today. Theres an ink smudge situation
> 
> Here it is after the smudge
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1ea2bd0c.jpg

Oooo, pretty much positively positive my dear! Looks like your abstinence won't be for long! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html

i was thinkin of doin this today! il buy some tomoro and pee on the cabbage lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html

Hmmm, maybe I'll try too Molly. Did you notice though that there are hardly any boy predictions...mainly girls :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html
> 
> i was thinkin of doin this today! il buy some tomoro and pee on the cabbage lol xClick to expand...

I showed my OH and I said that I want to do it... it's like a science experiment! I asked him what he thought and he said, "Can I wee on the cabbage water?" :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html
> 
> i was thinkin of doin this today! il buy some tomoro and pee on the cabbage lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I showed my OH and I said that I want to do it... it's like a science experiment! I asked him what he thought and he said, "Can I wee on the cabbage water?" :rofl:Click to expand...

Why not?? Like a placebo :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I'll try too Molly. Did you notice though that there are hardly any boy predictions...mainly girls :shrug:Click to expand...

Then maybe I will put more stock in the results if they choose boy. :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

have you done the ring on the string trick yet? x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html
> 
> i was thinkin of doin this today! il buy some tomoro and pee on the cabbage lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I showed my OH and I said that I want to do it... it's like a science experiment! I asked him what he thought and he said, "Can I wee on the cabbage water?" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?? Like a placebo :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm absolutely going to let him. :thumbup: I was hilarious though how he asked. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> have you done the ring on the string trick yet? x

No..is that where you dangle it over your belly or something?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> have you done the ring on the string trick yet? x

I haven't... explain?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html
> 
> i was thinkin of doin this today! il buy some tomoro and pee on the cabbage lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I showed my OH and I said that I want to do it... it's like a science experiment! I asked him what he thought and he said, "Can I wee on the cabbage water?" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?? Like a placebo :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm absolutely going to let him. :thumbup: I was hilarious though how he asked. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: What if it turns out he's having a girl?? :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> have you done the ring on the string trick yet? x
> 
> No..is that where you dangle it over your belly or something?Click to expand...

yeah if it goes in circles its a boy if it goes side to side its a girl x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html
> 
> i was thinkin of doin this today! il buy some tomoro and pee on the cabbage lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I showed my OH and I said that I want to do it... it's like a science experiment! I asked him what he thought and he said, "Can I wee on the cabbage water?" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?? Like a placebo :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm absolutely going to let him. :thumbup: I was hilarious though how he asked. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: What if it turns out he's having a girl?? :shock:Click to expand...

Well her's not the pregnant one... so it doesn't count. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> have you done the ring on the string trick yet? x
> 
> No..is that where you dangle it over your belly or something?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah if it goes in circles its a boy if it goes side to side its a girl xClick to expand...

I think I'll try that. :)


----------



## mummyApril

i just said to my OH you need to buy a red cabbage tomorrow for me to pee on, hes a little confused haha x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> have you done the ring on the string trick yet? x
> 
> No..is that where you dangle it over your belly or something?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah if it goes in circles its a boy if it goes side to side its a girl xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll try that. :)Click to expand...

i would but i dont own a single ring!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> have you done the ring on the string trick yet? x
> 
> No..is that where you dangle it over your belly or something?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah if it goes in circles its a boy if it goes side to side its a girl xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll try that. :)Click to expand...
> 
> i would but i dont own a single ring!Click to expand...

Do you have a washer?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> have you done the ring on the string trick yet? x
> 
> No..is that where you dangle it over your belly or something?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah if it goes in circles its a boy if it goes side to side its a girl xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll try that. :)Click to expand...
> 
> i would but i dont own a single ring!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a washer?Click to expand...

whats a washer? i have an actual pendulum (from my witchy days lol)


----------



## mummyApril

is everyone off doing the ring trick? hehe


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> is everyone off doing the ring trick? hehe

:haha: I was about to but I can't find a length of string....will look tomorrow!


----------



## mummyApril

lol thought youd run off to find strong hehe


----------



## kit_cat

Well ladies, I'm going to say goodnight for now. I'm getting increasingly uncomfortable at night which is relieved only by lying in bed. Can't imagine what I'll be like in a couple of months :shock:

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their day/night :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i just did it with my pendulum and it went in circles :shock: which means boy!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Well ladies, I'm going to say goodnight for now. I'm getting increasingly uncomfortable at night which is relieved only by lying in bed. Can't imagine what I'll be like in a couple of months :shock:
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their day/night :hugs:

aw good night sweet hope you get a good nights sleep x


----------



## mummyApril

erm ed westwick in the chalet girl yes please! mmm


----------



## TrinityMom

Cats all seem ok, just really freaked out. We'll do a proper check in the morning. They would have all been inside tho I'm sure.

Brilliant looking opk Sara :thumbup:

You can use a hair and a ring instead of string but I'm not sure about the circles and swinging thing. I know you can do clockwise for yes and anticlockwise for no when dowsing so you ask questions and then it swings - I studied radionics for a while (pendulum dowsing). An interesting aside, my dad could dowse for water. I remember when we had a really bad drought in the 80's he was flown around the country dowsing for water for bore holes. He once got paid with a puppy because the farmer didn't have money. Turned out to be a bad deal because Nero the puppy killed his most expensive ducks :nope: Anyhoo...

Goodnight ladies
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> erm ed westwick in the chalet girl yes please! mmm

mmmmmmm yes ed westwick is on my list of alternate babydaddies


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Cats all seem ok, just really freaked out. We'll do a proper check in the morning. They would have all been inside tho I'm sure.
> 
> Brilliant looking opk Sara :thumbup:
> 
> You can use a hair and a ring instead of string but I'm not sure about the circles and swinging thing. I know you can do clockwise for yes and anticlockwise for no when dowsing so you ask questions and then it swings - I studied radionics for a while (pendulum dowsing). An interesting aside, my dad could dowse for water. I remember when we had a really bad drought in the 80's he was flown around the country dowsing for water for bore holes. He once got paid with a puppy because the farmer didn't have money. Turned out to be a bad deal because Nero the puppy killed his most expensive ducks :nope: Anyhoo...
> 
> Goodnight ladies
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

oh dear lol poor ducks :/ very interesting job your dad had though :) i kno with a pendulum its clockwise for yes anti for no just thought it would do the same as the ring? x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> erm ed westwick in the chalet girl yes please! mmm
> 
> mmmmmmm yes ed westwick is on my list of alternate babydaddiesClick to expand...

im a bit too late for this lol oh he is lush x


----------



## mummyApril

good night everyone xx


----------



## mummyApril

Just lying in bed and was wondering if any of you knew if/how you can donate clothes etc to Japan? X


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh sorry I missed you all today!

I have been busy, but probably not as much as bridal pants :yipee:! 

I've seen Erin and then we went to the dog races for Adams sister's birthday and we each backed a winner :cloud9: we had a massive argument before we went though. Maybe it cleared the air who knows? :shrug: 

Sarachka that opk looks pretty good to me. If it goes darker tomorrow you will have fulfilled every other day perfectly no?? 

Molly I totally understand. I'm such a people person that I would work anywhere when I had kids. I'm picky now because no one else depends on it and in the long run I'll be happier for it. My mum always worked and it's given me a great appreciation of the role of a job in your life... 

April. I came off my tablets to ttc and I have to manage it myself some days worse than others I really found epo and st johns wort to help me :) 

I got ewcm too today sarachka could be a sign? 

Maybe I should ntnp?? Just final egg hour doubts...

:hi: everyone how do you do? Hope you are all ok! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I missed you all, hope you sleep well. I am having a horribly rotten no good very bad pregnancy hormone day. I feel like my world is ending... I know, so dramatic. 

Kit- You could also use dental floss in lieu of a string. :thumbup: Or fishing line. Or... :haha:

April- I do not know how to do that... perhaps it should be googled. :-k Oh and a washer is um... here, have a picture....
 



Attached Files:







washer.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

I heard st Johns wort was a good one! Iv read up lots of things just not got around to trying any, I'm ok being pregnant I'm a very calmer self which is nice, dreading not being pregnant as I will have to try and control all hormone rage etc as I'll be breast feeding and not able to go on Yasmin pill (which is really good for my condition) hope you're well sweet xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

newbie doobie doooo! :haha: Just had to say that. hello from my desk at work! :hi: 2nd saturday in a row working... definitely no fun. but i've been quietly trying to catch up in my down time. Can't wait to see pics from MrsHollyWifeyPants :happydance:

have i missed anything big?


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Ooh sorry I missed you all today!
> 
> I have been busy, but probably not as much as bridal pants :yipee:!
> 
> I've seen Erin and then we went to the dog races for Adams sister's birthday and we each backed a winner :cloud9: we had a massive argument before we went though. Maybe it cleared the air who knows? :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka that opk looks pretty good to me. If it goes darker tomorrow you will have fulfilled every other day perfectly no??
> 
> Molly I totally understand. I'm such a people person that I would work anywhere when I had kids. I'm picky now because no one else depends on it and in the long run I'll be happier for it. My mum always worked and it's given me a great appreciation of the role of a job in your life...
> 
> April. I came off my tablets to ttc and I have to manage it myself some days worse than others I really found epo and st johns wort to help me :)
> 
> I got ewcm too today sarachka could be a sign?
> 
> Maybe I should ntnp?? Just final egg hour doubts...
> 
> :hi: everyone how do you do? Hope you are all ok! :flower:

I'm glad that you had a good day today despite the row you had with Adam before hand. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie!!!! Oh honey! I am so sorry you have to work YET AGAIN on your weekend. :nope: Such poopy poo. [-(


----------



## mummyApril

I really should of known what washers were lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Hello newbie :) how have you been? X


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie!!!! Oh honey! I am so sorry you have to work YET AGAIN on your weekend. :nope: Such poopy poo. [-(

Thanks! Trying to look at the bright side, at least I have a job! :haha: How are things with u my dear? Don't worry about being hormonal at times... it comes with the territory :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> I really should of known what washers were lol x

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!! Oh honey! I am so sorry you have to work YET AGAIN on your weekend. :nope: Such poopy poo. [-(
> 
> Thanks! Trying to look at the bright side, at least I have a job! :haha: How are things with u my dear? Don't worry about being hormonal at times... it comes with the territory :hugs:Click to expand...

Other than hormonal? ... I don't know how I'm feeling. :haha: How silly is that? Are you going to have to work tomorrow?


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> Hello newbie :) how have you been? X

Hi dearie! besides being a little tired I am well. I'm so glad u girls are on! I've missed chatting with everyone! :hugs: how are you and the little avocado? you're up late, no?


----------



## mummyApril

Right ladies I must try and go to sleep its late here baby is having a little dance I love this feeling making the most of it as this will be my last pregnancy lol good night all xx


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight April. Sleep well with that squirmy avocado. :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!! Oh honey! I am so sorry you have to work YET AGAIN on your weekend. :nope: Such poopy poo. [-(
> 
> Thanks! Trying to look at the bright side, at least I have a job! :haha: How are things with u my dear? Don't worry about being hormonal at times... it comes with the territory :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Other than hormonal? ... I don't know how I'm feeling. :haha: How silly is that? Are you going to have to work tomorrow?Click to expand...

I sure hope not! this is the 13th work day for me. when i want to be dramatic i tell ppl i haven't had an off day since February! Sounds a lot worse doesn't it :haha:

Your plans for the anniversary sound so sweet and heavenly! Made me gush :cloud9: Too bad every day can't be like that, huh? Come to think of it, tomorrow marks the anniversary of the day DH and I met. 7 yrs flies by fast! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

good night April!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!! Oh honey! I am so sorry you have to work YET AGAIN on your weekend. :nope: Such poopy poo. [-(
> 
> Thanks! Trying to look at the bright side, at least I have a job! :haha: How are things with u my dear? Don't worry about being hormonal at times... it comes with the territory :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Other than hormonal? ... I don't know how I'm feeling. :haha: How silly is that? Are you going to have to work tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope not! this is the 13th work day for me. when i want to be dramatic i tell ppl i haven't had an off day since February! Sounds a lot worse doesn't it :haha:
> 
> Your plans for the anniversary sound so sweet and heavenly! Made me gush :cloud9: Too bad every day can't be like that, huh? Come to think of it, tomorrow marks the anniversary of the day DH and I met. 7 yrs flies by fast! :dohh:Click to expand...

Holy crow woman! That's a lot of work! I hope you get tomorrow off. :flower: Aww... you have an anniversary of sorts coming too! Now I really hope you get tomorrow off. :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks moll! I knew what washers were randomly learnt it not long ago. Isn't it funny how we learn stuff and then see it and think we've never before?

April & anyone thinking of trying this ring thing I heard as it's an old wives tale type thing that only your wedding ring will do... As it's bubba dad too? Kind of makes sense though as it is only an old wives tale. Looking forward to your cabbage results though :haha:

newbie! :hi: gutted you are working so much! It really does take you away from us :( 7 years does fly by! Though I haven't known my oh 7 years it is 6 and you made me think about it. I'm up late actually as we've been out... I always take longer to cool down and get to sleep stage.


----------



## firstbaby25

Night mummy April!

Glad you enjoy pregnancy :cloud9: hope you aren't too bad with it when bubba comes I'm sure you'll do terrifically :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Interesting... these guys are ordering Ruth Chris for dinner tonight :munch:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Jaynie pooh! How have u been babe? what knitting creations have i missed as of late?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Interesting... these guys are ordering Ruth Chris for dinner tonight :munch:

I never heard of Ruth Chris so I googled... apparently we have one in Portland. :-k Is it very good?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Interesting... these guys are ordering Ruth Chris for dinner tonight :munch:
> 
> I never heard of Ruth Chris so I googled... apparently we have one in Portland. :-k Is it very good?Click to expand...

Very deelish! I'm not big on steak but I will indulge in one at Ruth Chris every now and then. It's very nice and romantic but also on the pricey side which is why we only reserve that place for special occasions! dinner for two can easily cost $100 :shock: I can't believe they are ordering it tonight. Not sure tho if an expensive steak dinner on the company's dime is worth sacrificing my Saturday :muaha:

EDIT: U and OH *must* try it one day... (maybe in 5 days? :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie I'm good... I started working with my mum helping her out and haven't knitted nearly as much as I'd like! But I'm working on a lovely little Cardigan that is almost finished :) how are you with ttc now and the oh? All good?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Interesting... these guys are ordering Ruth Chris for dinner tonight :munch:
> 
> I never heard of Ruth Chris so I googled... apparently we have one in Portland. :-k Is it very good?Click to expand...
> 
> Very deelish! I'm not big on steak but I will indulge in one at Ruth Chris every now and then. It's very nice and romantic but also on the pricey side which is why we only reserve that place for special occasions! dinner for two can easily cost $100 :shock: I can't believe they are ordering it tonight. Not sure tho if an expensive steak dinner on the company's dime is worth sacrificing my Saturday :muaha:
> 
> EDIT: U and OH *must* try it one day... (maybe in 5 days? :haha:)Click to expand...

Oh I just looked over their menu and yes, they look pricey but they also look YUMMY. Reminds me of the Melting Pot with the prices. Might have to check into that lovely place some time. :thumbup: Hmm... I say you should eat on the company's dime... I mean they owe it to you. You've not had a day off since FEBRUARY!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Ugh. :dohh: Children are losing their minds... I have to go.


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Newbie I'm good... I started working with my mum helping her out and haven't knitted nearly as much as I'd like! But I'm working on a lovely little Cardigan that is almost finished :) how are you with ttc now and the oh? All good?

A cardigan! How precious :awww: Can't wait to see it when you're done. Good job :thumbup:

We are good (relatively speaking) at the moment. We seemed to have found a new appreciation for each other and have really being enjoying each other when we find the time. But there's still no clear solution to the TTC issue, which is quite painful at times for me. I got fed up with the thoughts of getting pregnant consuming me so I sent him a text one day that said I relinquished control of starting our family to him! Since he was so caught up in how I was going about it I figured I'd let him give it a go :shrug: No bd'ing this past O and if I can help there won't be any the next time either, dodging a Christmas baby. So we will see how this goes after the next O. Doesn't seem like it will work as he doesn't have the same drive to get things going as I do, but I've run out of options I think. I hope our trip in a few weeks will spark something in him and when we get back active TTC'ing can commence! :dance: 

Now tell me about you and Adam. How are things with u lovers and TTC?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Ugh. :dohh: Children are losing their minds... I have to go.

:haha: I know how they feel sometimes! :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

here's a couple of pics of my friends new baby. How cute!


----------



## firstbaby25

We're ok newbie. Hanging in there think it's just a patch! Coming from a single parent family I'm weird I just usually end it at the first sign of trouble and I'm dead set on not doing that so I'm sure we'll work through our issues. Of which I have to say there are several! It's so very late for me, I feel naughty for being awake! It's half one. I'm such a mum apparently... 

I think your trip will do some good. Sometimes too, we think we've been clear about how we feel about things but as women we say it how we would understand it you know hints here and there. If you get chance maybe really level with him you know the freaking scary type of levelling with tears and tell him how scared you are. I mean it makes you vulnerable that's why as girls we almost protect our oh's from
letting us down when really we need to spell things out they're not like girls mostly.


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly sorry your kids are on a mad one!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i definitely plan to work it into convo one day while we are there! At the very least, he'll have no where to go and hide when the subject comes up :haha:

I think u two will be just fine, especially once you are in the house. Judging from the fact that u handled yourself well when the ex came back into the picture that sujects that there is something there that's valuable enough for you to not jeopardize your relationship with Adam. As you said, just a rough patch. And as long as they are few and far between I'd say that's a relationship worth working on


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks newbie dooby doo! Sometimes I like hearing what people think and that was one of them. See I can't stand the thought of wasting time and essentially I could be doing that and that's what gives me the heebies when we have a patch! I know we'll be ok. I think I handled it well too. Though I did recently speak again to him only because I'm not one to be like that just so he knew we could be friends and nothing else. :) how long til your trip? It's after 2am here :shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks newbie dooby doo! Sometimes I like hearing what people think and that was one of them. See I can't stand the thought of wasting time and essentially I could be doing that and that's what gives me the heebies when we have a patch! I know we'll be ok. I think I handled it well too. Though I did recently speak again to him only because I'm not one to be like that just so he knew we could be friends and nothing else. :) how long til your trip? It's after 2am here :shock:

I figured it was pretty late/early there! this weekend is daylight savings time so I won't see 2am. 1:59am to 3:00 am... definitely not the weekend to loose and hour of sleep :dohh: but I love this time of year b/c there are more daylight hours :happydance:

I was speaking with a single friend yesterday and I'll tell you what I told her. there is no such thing as the perfect guy. u know u have found your life partner when u recognize all his flaws and you genuinely love him in spite of them. You are a very wise young lady Jaynie and I know you will make the right choice as far as your future is concerned.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning lovely ladies ! The Sun is shining today .... Feel guilty I haven't been gym
Last week.
I can suspend my membership at any time so I hope in the next 3 weeks I might swap it for swimming and yoga. I do enjoy the gym but not sure its the right thing ?? Ho Hum

Off to see a friend today, she just joined the 30
Club yesterday 

Off to catch up xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning going to catch up


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I heard st Johns wort was a good one! Iv read up lots of things just not got around to trying any, I'm ok being pregnant I'm a very calmer self which is nice, dreading not being pregnant as I will have to try and control all hormone rage etc as I'll be breast feeding and not able to go on Yasmin pill (which is really good for my condition) hope you're well sweet xx

St Johns is really good. You must make sure you get a standardised tablet (it'll say standardised to x% hypericins) and the dose must be big enough. I use a 1800mg (1.8g) one or 2 tablets 2 to 3 times a day for patients coming off their anti-anxiety or antidepressant meds


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

I slept so late! After 10. Boys are off to buy a ripper for Ch'ien's BeyBlade which he has been saving for for 4 months. I'm staying behind and comfort reading

We have so little money at the moment *sigh* Every cent is going into the charity so that the electricity doesn't get cut off. I hate money. Wish we could go back to the barter system. 

Seems the lightening used the cat enclosure to ground last night but everyone and everything is fine. I was half expecting to see a big crater in the garden or road :shock:

Hi Newbie! Sorry you're working so much :nope:

Lazy Sunday today :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

So whats the cabbage thing then girls?

10 days till i find out and i have a mangoooooo!!!

wow Trin glad all cats and you and your family are well that sounds scary


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!!!

How are we today? I see there was some late night chit chatting..Jaynie, I've missed you again :( I never seem to be on at the same time as you m'love...are you avoiding me?? :shock: :winkwink:

So, it's Sunday again. Food shopping, decor shopping/decorating and some food prep for the week ahead for me today. I've decided I'm getting way too chunky and need to curtail some of the stodgy food I've been eating(and it's not just in the belly department :blush:) Damage limitation I think they call it. I seriously considered doing the GD diet but unless I have to do it, I know I wouldn't stick to it :nope:

Anyway, that's my rather dull Sunday (and it is literally dull today) What about everyone else?

Have a great day whatever you do :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:
lol i didnt test yesterday :) lol:haha:
i have 3 ics and digi left the rest i posted off lol
digi still says 2-3 but not sweating it lol
https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5871/20dpo.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> I slept so late! After 10. Boys are off to buy a ripper for Ch'ien's BeyBlade which he has been saving for for 4 months. I'm staying behind and comfort reading
> 
> We have so little money at the moment *sigh* Every cent is going into the charity so that the electricity doesn't get cut off. I hate money. Wish we could go back to the barter system.
> 
> Seems the lightening used the cat enclosure to ground last night but everyone and everything is fine. I was half expecting to see a big crater in the garden or road :shock:
> 
> Hi Newbie! Sorry you're working so much :nope:
> 
> Lazy Sunday today :cloud9:

Hi Trin :hi:

I'm pleased everything is ok after last night's events. Scary stuff!

I know what you mean about money...'tis the root of all evil indeed and the cause of much upset. You really are amazing with your dedication to the charity :hugs:

Enjoy your lazy day anyway Trin :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay, I think I am going to try this... any other preggy turtles with me??
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html

Hayley...see Molly's post above. This is the cabbage test. You going to give it a try? You've not long to wait to find out anyway but it might be fun and interesting if the prediction is right or not!

YAY for your mango!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning everyone I soooo don't want to be awake but have no choice as OH kindly woke me whilst slamming about going to the toilet! He slept on the sofa last night so iv put the washing machine on as revenge haha! I'm going to get him to get my red cabbage in a minute! I think you should do it newmummy! I'm actually excited to pee on cabbage lol! Yay for your mango looks rather juicy! Mmm lol ;) 
How is everyone doing I'm in a really random happy mood I want to dance? Strange thing I am xx


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3mQYj86JRM

Each of these
My three babies
I will carry with me
For myself
I ask no one else will be
Mother to these three
And of course
I'm like a wild horse
But there's no other way I could be
Water and feed
Are not tools that I need
For the thing that I've chosen to be

In my soul
My blood and my bones
I have wrapped your cold bodies around me
The face on you
The smell of you
Will always be with me

Each of these
My three babies
I was not willing to leave
Though I tried
I blasphemed and denied
I know they will be returned to me
Each of these
My babies
Have brought you closer to me
No longer mad like a horse
I'm still wild but not lost
From the thing that I've chosen to be

And it's `cause you've thrilled me
Silenced me
Stilled me
Proved things I never believed
The face on you
The smell of you
Will always be with me

Each of these
My three babies
I will carry with me
For myself
I ask no one else will be
Mother to these three


----------



## babyhopes2010

deleted


----------



## TrinityMom

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

deleted


----------



## TrinityMom

I just shouldn't have listened to that. I've had 3 mc now and the words ring too true. I've had it on my brain for a week but it's different listening to it


----------



## babyhopes2010

sorry didnt mean to make you upset:cry:
I have good cry to they even now but i find it helps me deal with it,iexpress feeling thru music,i feel like a bad turtle now :(


----------



## Crunchie

hey trin

songs are just so powerful....some songs can get me going with just the opening bars

I wish I would give you a big hug all the way from the grey uk :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

im about to pee on cabbage shall i post pic of the diff colours of water? lol x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:rofl: yeh


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I just shouldn't have listened to that. I've had 3 mc now and the words ring too true. I've had it on my brain for a week but it's different listening to it

Im so sorry you are feeling down, it doesnt get any easier infact it feels worse lots of hugs for you darling xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies. I hope mrs Holly is having a lovely honeymoon in her swanky hotel or a wonderful day with her family. 

Ive decided that I'm actually going mad. I really feel like I'm losing my mind. Got myself all in a panic again this morning secretly. I don't know what's wrong with me but I'm becoming a nightmare to be with.


----------



## poas

Hey everyone, I am going to pretend I'm just joining or something-as honestly...I cannot concentrate for long enough to have a proper catch up!!!!
My scan went well on friday,and I can now feel tiny flutterings-the sonographer didnt believe me until I said 'NOW!Its moving right now' and she had the screen pointing only at her!!!! Ha!
Sorry you are feeling sad Trin-but it is only natural and human, so let those tears go xx
Clare...I bet you've been testing everyday on the hour? :)
And cabbage wee?!?!?!?!?! I'm intrigued by the idea...


----------



## mummyApril

glad scan went well, do we get scan pics? please?! yes cabbage wee its a gender predictor thing lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It was BOOOOOTIFUL!!!

Death by Champagne :blush: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF8135.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8









DSCF8242.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCF8244-1.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 6









DSCF8283.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6









DSCF8285-1.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> sorry didnt mean to make you upset:cry:
> I have good cry to they even now but i find it helps me deal with it,iexpress feeling thru music,i feel like a bad turtle now :(

Wasn't you. It was the sinead one


----------



## HollyMonkey

We all got the giggles during the ceremony on account of a random cat (bottom right of pic) that came into the room and purred around everyone's legs!! View from our Hotel window of Paris and Seine:cloud9: our Honeymoon hungover bike ride this morning, we weren't very fast:haha:

I'll be back later for a proper catch up and tell all, MIL still here and parents and bro 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







063.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9









104.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6









218.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6









221.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6









244.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TrinityMom

B! Beautiful! You and HollyMonkey and DH!!! Just gorgeous! 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I'm in tears at how beautiful it was!!! 

That cat was me!! I sent a kitty cat so I could be there in spirit. Glad it gave you all a giggle!

Congratulations darling it was simply wonderful


----------



## mummyApril

Holly you looked absolutely beautiful as did LO soo cute! so glad you had a brilliant day xx


----------



## new mummy2010

How bootiful do you all look:cloud9:and Holly&monkey hehe:haha: and the random cat too how perfect:cloud9::cloud9:so glad youy have had a lovely time bet you are on:cloud9:right now:hugs::kiss:


April-i didnt have time to get a cabbage will do when i next go past supermarket though :winkwink:you must post pictures:thumbup:


Im going to charge up camera batteries and get some pot pics & baby purchases up tonight promise:thumbup:have just been out tidying garden lovely bit of sunshine after a dissmal start !!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> sorry didnt mean to make you upset:cry:
> I have good cry to they even now but i find it helps me deal with it,iexpress feeling thru music,i feel like a bad turtle now :(
> 
> Wasn't you. It was the sinead oneClick to expand...

Trin...I'm sorry you're feeling so sad. Good days and bad my lovely. I can't take it away but I can give you this....:hugs: It'll get easier.


----------



## kit_cat

Mrs Justmarriedpants!!

Thank you so much for taking the time to pop on and post some pics...they are out of this world! You are all the picture of happiness that we knew you'd be. And YOU! Stunning doesn't do you justice...really radiant :cloud9:

I love the Paris view pics and I must say that for having champers hangovers, you and OH look pretty fresh! (Is that little poo face that snuck into the bike pic?)

Thanks again lovely...we were so dying to see everything and you didn't disappoint :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

So anyone want to place bets on what colour the cabbage water turned? It would either be purple for a girl or red for a boy..... I will upload pics shortly :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

More pics while DH takes my MIL home!! My posie, table at Hotel, DH and I doing silly auto timer photo, both crouching for some reason:haha: Posh stair case!!
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5









140.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 5









151.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5









182.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5









187.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> So anyone want to place bets on what colour the cabbage water turned? It would either be purple for a girl or red for a boy..... I will upload pics shortly :)

ME, ME, ME, ME.....I bet......PURPLE! Random guess!!

TELL!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

With my _official_ stepsons!! Kit's monkeys on my bag:happydance: Cake cutting (we seem to be fighting over the knife rather than sharing it in that shot:haha:) Happy Holly, The Kiss:kiss:

Thankyou for all your lovely messages, I hope you've all had a good weekend and all turtles and fruit beans are doing well. NOW I'm going to try to catch up a little bit.....
 



Attached Files:







DSCF8142-1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8









DSCF8189.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8









DSCF8250.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 8









DSCF8313-1.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 8









190.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poas

Beautiful pictures Holly, so happy it all went well :)
I think pink for cabbage water...


----------



## kit_cat

Lissy!! So pleased your scan went well on Friday!! You managed to shut the sonographer up very successfully eh? :haha:

Hope you are doing ok lovely, what with the ailments and all :hugs:


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> Lissy!! So pleased your scan went well on Friday!! You managed to shut the sonographer up very successfully eh? :haha:
> 
> Hope you are doing ok lovely, what with the ailments and all :hugs:

Lol,I'm feeling much better-my blood is now uninfected and my iron levels are creeping up :) My scan pic is not very good :/ so I think I'll wait and just post my 20week one!
You enjoying the cold sunshine Kit?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Lissy!! So pleased your scan went well on Friday!! You managed to shut the sonographer up very successfully eh? :haha:
> 
> Hope you are doing ok lovely, what with the ailments and all :hugs:
> 
> Lol,I'm feeling much better-my blood is now uninfected and my iron levels are creeping up :) My scan pic is not very good :/ so I think I'll wait and just post my 20week one!
> You enjoying the cold sunshine Kit?Click to expand...

Oh that's good news! Glad you're on the up :thumbup: Ahh, please post your pic anyway Lissy, we'd love to see your ickle baby :baby:

It's been raining on and off all day here but now a bit brighter..but yes, COLD :cold:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Morning ladies. I hope mrs Holly is having a lovely honeymoon in her swanky hotel or a wonderful day with her family.
> 
> Ive decided that I'm actually going mad. I really feel like I'm losing my mind. Got myself all in a panic again this morning secretly. I don't know what's wrong with me but I'm becoming a nightmare to be with.

Sarachka...do you think TTC is partly the cause of this? You are very hard on yourself about it all and knowing how you beat yourself up sometimes can't really help with your state of mind. When you do get pregnant, we need you in good nick m'love...take care of yourself inside and out :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

and the result is.....
Boy
 



Attached Files:







cabbagewater.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









peecabbage.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> and the result is.....
> Boy

Yay!! :happydance: I really hope this is right for you April! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! April- Exciting!!! Let's hope it's right for you eh? 

HOLLY! You gorgeous brideling you. All your photos are loverly. I really am happy for you... you all look so pleased. 

Trin and Clare- I'm sorry you both are having a sad day today. Sweet/sad song Trin, I love Sinead O'Connor.

Sara- I'm sorry you feel so low... I know the feeling. :( Here are some big big :hugs: from me. 

Kit- I love decorating and buying and constructing and... all of it. I'm jealous. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Lissy- Glad your scan went well...

NewMummy- Can't wait for your gender scan! :happydance: Yay for mangos!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon everyone :) Been busy clearing my brothers flat today happily got myself some freebies :haha:

Sarachka- You need to go easy on yourself!! Calm down, breathe, count to ten and try again!

Holly - Loverly photos you all look soo happy and monkeywalkingpants between you two is soooo sweet :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

well everything so far has indicated boy! i am believing myself that it is a boy now and i am carrying like a football out front :/ only 23 days until i find out lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Molly will you be peeing on cabbage too? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

what a perfect wedding :kiss:
Glad scan perfect lissy! can i touch ur bump :haha:

Dont forget our shopping trip in july,DH wont let me know if its boy or girl grrrr :( i reckon its so im limited in my spending have to stick with boring colours :(


i went shopping today resisted everything baby related but this really touched my heart so had to buy it!:cry:
https://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2237/picqd.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

All caught up!:happydance:

Firstly, what _lovely_ visitors messages, thankyou SOOOOOOOO much:hugs:

So you've had some pics for a taste, I have 600 or so:blush: and they're all marvellous so didn't really know where to begin! I refrained from posting pics with all the guests in (just a dark blurry one of the dinner table) since it's a public forum and I haven't asked their permission, but you get an idea. It was just the *MOST PERFECT* day :cloud9: Everything was just fab and we all laughed so much all day long, including during the ceremony when that cat strolled in and mingled:rofl: I wondered if it wasn't *Trin* in animal form but turns out it was *Sarachka*:haha: 

The evening was just such a dreamy beautiful thing- the hotel was the chateau where Louis IV was born, it was just fantastically overwhelmingly beautiful and the service impeccable, a cocktail to begin with and then a sit down meal. Waiters appearing all the time to fill up my glass with more champagne:haha: The food was exquisite and I spent the whole meal laughing, it was just the jolliest thing:dance: Hilarious speeches too! And since there were only 12 of us it was a really intimate experience, and only really close family and friends so no random 2nd wives of distant cousins to be polite to:haha:

Then later on in our room.....I lost my virginity with a magnificent view of all glittering Paris before me :cloud9:

Ahh! 'twas da best day :wedding:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ah HollyMonkeyBridalPants it all sounds beautiful. I think Sara and I shared the cat for the occasion :haha: In my mind you are now Audrey Hepburn :winkwink: So pretty and classy

Isn't it amazing how often we think about each other...I think of you guys at random times...and I can't pop a pill without thinking of Sarachka :haha:

I am feeling so low today. I sort of knew coming back would bring it all back to me but I felt fine yesterday so I wasn't prepared. And i am having a hard time sharing it with DH. He found a ritual to do (we're Wiccan) but I can't even read it. And I feel bad because he's being lovely and sensitive and obviously needs to share this but I just can't. Think maybe I should give myself a remedy

I have asked my friend to design a tattoo for me. i had planned to have small stars down my neck along my spine for dh and the boys but I've decided to add 3 smaller stars in the pattern. We're going to barter for it - natural pet products for a tattoo :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

My OH is out, speaking with some people about a rental property. :) He is bringing back red cabbage sos I can wee on it. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA! The present our witnesses clubbed together to get us is........OMG YOU'RE GOING TO BE SO JEALOUS!........in fact maybe we should hide what it is from Sarachka....

:shhh:it's an


evening for two at a Russian Cabaret restaurant in Paris :shhh:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Ah HollyMonkeyBridalPants it all sounds beautiful. I think Sara and I shared the cat for the occasion :haha: In my mind you are now Audrey Hepburn :winkwink: So pretty and classy
> 
> Isn't it amazing how often we think about each other...I think of you guys at random times...and I can't pop a pill without thinking of Sarachka :haha:
> 
> I am feeling so low today. I sort of knew coming back would bring it all back to me but I felt fine yesterday so I wasn't prepared. And i am having a hard time sharing it with DH. He found a ritual to do (we're Wiccan) but I can't even read it. And I feel bad because he's being lovely and sensitive and obviously needs to share this but I just can't. Think maybe I should give myself a remedy
> 
> I have asked my friend to design a tattoo for me. i had planned to have small stars down my neck along my spine for dh and the boys but I've decided to add 3 smaller stars in the pattern. We're going to barter for it - natural pet products for a tattoo :haha:

I do think of you all very often. My OH is getting pretty good at remembering you all by name. :haha: I told him about your lightning last night Trin and said something to the effect of, "Trin just had a lightning storm... " He interrupts to say, "The one with all the animals right?" :haha: Then today, when Holly posted pics... it was, "Honey! Holly Bee posted the wedding photos! Come see!" and he did. :) He laughed at the cat and he did comment that the step sons looked like they were wearing their dad's shoes; big feet. :haha: He was very impressed with Kit's Plum Room too.:thumbup: 

Your tattoo sounds wonderful. :hugs: I may borrow the idea (if that's okay with you). I have been thinking of adding tribal butterflies to my left shoulder blade... one for each baby, maybe two little ones for the twins lost. 

If you don't mind, why are you having trouble reading the ritual? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> SARACHKA! The present our witnesses clubbed together to get us is........OMG YOU'RE GOING TO BE SO JEALOUS!........in fact maybe we should hide what it is from Sarachka....
> 
> :shhh:it's an
> 
> 
> evening for two at a Russian Cabaret restaurant in Paris :shhh:

That sounds loverly. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I have a picture for you... would you like to see?


----------



## mummyApril

Holly your day sounds divine and i am soooo glad you had such a perfect day you deserve it! xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkeyBridalPants it all sounds beautiful. I think Sara and I shared the cat for the occasion :haha: In my mind you are now Audrey Hepburn :winkwink: So pretty and classy
> 
> Isn't it amazing how often we think about each other...I think of you guys at random times...and I can't pop a pill without thinking of Sarachka :haha:
> 
> I am feeling so low today. I sort of knew coming back would bring it all back to me but I felt fine yesterday so I wasn't prepared. And i am having a hard time sharing it with DH. He found a ritual to do (we're Wiccan) but I can't even read it. And I feel bad because he's being lovely and sensitive and obviously needs to share this but I just can't. Think maybe I should give myself a remedy
> 
> I have asked my friend to design a tattoo for me. i had planned to have small stars down my neck along my spine for dh and the boys but I've decided to add 3 smaller stars in the pattern. We're going to barter for it - natural pet products for a tattoo :haha:
> 
> I do think of you all very often. My OH is getting pretty good at remembering you all by name. :haha: I told him about your lightning last night Trin and said something to the effect of, "Trin just had a lightning storm... " He interrupts to say, "The one with all the animals right?" :haha: Then today, when Holly posted pics... it was, "Honey! Holly Bee posted the wedding photos! Come see!" and he did. :) He laughed at the cat and he did comment that the step sons looked like they were wearing their dad's shoes; big feet. :haha: He was very impressed with Kit's Plum Room too.:thumbup:
> 
> Your tattoo sounds wonderful. :hugs: I may borrow the idea (if that's okay with you). I have been thinking of adding tribal butterflies to my left shoulder blade... one for each baby, maybe two little ones for the twins lost.
> 
> If you don't mind, why are you having trouble reading the ritual? :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't mind. I don't know :shrug: Maybe it makes it too real? If it's just my pain then it's containable? But if we do a ritual and we share it then it feels too big. Reading that it doesn't really make sense but it's the best way I can explain it. I'm pretty good at compartmentalising stuff and keeping it all separate. Not always a good thing but makes things easier to cope with and get on with life


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Isn't it amazing how often we think about each other...I think of you guys at random times...and I can't pop a pill without thinking of Sarachka :haha:
> 
> I am feeling so low today. I sort of knew coming back would bring it all back to me but I felt fine yesterday so I wasn't prepared. And i am having a hard time sharing it with DH. He found a ritual to do (we're Wiccan) but I can't even read it. And I feel bad because he's being lovely and sensitive and obviously needs to share this but I just can't. Think maybe I should give myself a remedy
> 
> I have asked my friend to design a tattoo for me. i had planned to have small stars down my neck along my spine for dh and the boys but I've decided to add 3 smaller stars in the pattern. We're going to barter for it - natural pet products for a tattoo :haha:

Sorry you're feeling so low Trin, but I'm so glad I have left such a wonderful legacy and impression on you. I am indeed a Prozac Princess.



HollyMonkey said:


> SARACHKA! The present our witnesses clubbed together to get us is........OMG YOU'RE GOING TO BE SO JEALOUS!........in fact maybe we should hide what it is from Sarachka....
> 
> :shhh:it's an
> 
> 
> evening for two at a Russian Cabaret restaurant in Paris :shhh:

I WANT!!!!! Take me, it's for two, they didn't say anything about your DH!!!

Your wedding was soooo beautiful and really goes to show that you can do something gorgeous without spending ridiculous amounts of money or inviting ridiculous amounts of people. Absolutely stunning. You can plan my wedding.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Ah HollyMonkeyBridalPants it all sounds beautiful. I think Sara and I shared the cat for the occasion :haha: In my mind you are now Audrey Hepburn :winkwink: So pretty and classy
> 
> Isn't it amazing how often we think about each other...I think of you guys at random times...and I can't pop a pill without thinking of Sarachka :haha:
> 
> I am feeling so low today. I sort of knew coming back would bring it all back to me but I felt fine yesterday so I wasn't prepared. And i am having a hard time sharing it with DH. He found a ritual to do (we're Wiccan) but I can't even read it. And I feel bad because he's being lovely and sensitive and obviously needs to share this but I just can't. Think maybe I should give myself a remedy
> 
> I have asked my friend to design a tattoo for me. i had planned to have small stars down my neck along my spine for dh and the boys but I've decided to add 3 smaller stars in the pattern. We're going to barter for it - natural pet products for a tattoo :haha:
> 
> I do think of you all very often. My OH is getting pretty good at remembering you all by name. :haha: I told him about your lightning last night Trin and said something to the effect of, "Trin just had a lightning storm... " He interrupts to say, "The one with all the animals right?" :haha: Then today, when Holly posted pics... it was, "Honey! Holly Bee posted the wedding photos! Come see!" and he did. :) He laughed at the cat and he did comment that the step sons looked like they were wearing their dad's shoes; big feet. :haha: He was very impressed with Kit's Plum Room too.:thumbup:
> 
> Your tattoo sounds wonderful. :hugs: I may borrow the idea (if that's okay with you). I have been thinking of adding tribal butterflies to my left shoulder blade... one for each baby, maybe two little ones for the twins lost.
> 
> If you don't mind, why are you having trouble reading the ritual? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind. I don't know :shrug: Maybe it makes it too real? If it's just my pain then it's containable? But if we do a ritual and we share it then it feels too big. Reading that it doesn't really make sense but it's the best way I can explain it. I'm pretty good at compartmentalising stuff and keeping it all separate. Not always a good thing but makes things easier to cope with and get on with lifeClick to expand...

Ahh, that makes sense to me actually. So if you are crazy, so am I. :winkwink: I say that you will do what you can, when you can. :hugs: No need to rush the process.


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Ah HollyMonkeyBridalPants it all sounds beautiful. I think Sara and I shared the cat for the occasion :haha: In my mind you are now Audrey Hepburn :winkwink: So pretty and classy
> 
> Isn't it amazing how often we think about each other...I think of you guys at random times...and I can't pop a pill without thinking of Sarachka :haha:
> 
> I am feeling so low today. I sort of knew coming back would bring it all back to me but I felt fine yesterday so I wasn't prepared. And i am having a hard time sharing it with DH. He found a ritual to do (we're Wiccan) but I can't even read it. And I feel bad because he's being lovely and sensitive and obviously needs to share this but I just can't. Think maybe I should give myself a remedy
> 
> I have asked my friend to design a tattoo for me. i had planned to have small stars down my neck along my spine for dh and the boys but I've decided to add 3 smaller stars in the pattern. We're going to barter for it - natural pet products for a tattoo :haha:

lovely idea :hugs:
i have tatoo on my ankle to remember my journey ttc and beanie i lost x


----------



## mummyApril

you cannot beat oreo icecream!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin* that sounds scary about the lightning:shock: Glad you're ok! I'm sorry you're feeling down:hugs: I have something to cheer you up...we had 2 cakes...one fancypants white one and this one which my mum got for me from the UK since I love munkies:haha:
 



Attached Files:







126.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poas

I too have tattoos to remember by,a fairy for my first molar,and a dragonfly with stars-the dragonfly is me-because they go through immense pain and suffering to become what they were always meant to be-my mum said I am like this the day I had Harri,which I think is very poetic and lovely of her.
Trin, I do what you do to an extent-I can be almost flippant when it comes to the 'facts' but if my feelings are questioned...another matter altogether.
Clare I haven't forgotten our shopping-I'm not letting us find out the sex (Ed wanted to,but tough tits!)
Molly how's the lemon doing?


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I too have tattoos to remember by,a fairy for my first molar,and a dragonfly with stars-the dragonfly is me-because they go through immense pain and suffering to become what they were always meant to be-my mum said I am like this the day I had Harri,which I think is very poetic and lovely of her.
> Trin, I do what you do to an extent-I can be almost flippant when it comes to the 'facts' but if my feelings are questioned...another matter altogether.
> Clare I haven't forgotten our shopping-I'm not letting us find out the sex (Ed wanted to,but tough tits!)
> Molly how's the lemon doing?

a bloody beige shopping trip:shrug: :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

if we have one boy and girl they have to get married pahahaha :haha: we can be mother inlaws lol


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> I too have tattoos to remember by,a fairy for my first molar,and a dragonfly with stars-the dragonfly is me-because they go through immense pain and suffering to become what they were always meant to be-my mum said I am like this the day I had Harri,which I think is very poetic and lovely of her.
> Trin, I do what you do to an extent-I can be almost flippant when it comes to the 'facts' but if my feelings are questioned...another matter altogether.
> Clare I haven't forgotten our shopping-I'm not letting us find out the sex (Ed wanted to,but tough tits!)
> Molly how's the lemon doing?

I think the lemon is doing well. I haven't felt the little wriggler in a couple/few days sadly. :( Not sure why not. Maybe TRIN has some ideas? 

That bit about the dragonfly really is poetic and sweet. :hugs:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mollykins

Woah... wait wait wait... did someone say... oreo... ice cream?


----------



## Crunchie

Wow ! Holly what lovely pics .... And that was crunchie the cat that snuck in !!! You all look stunning xx

Molly - your so right ! My dh knows you all by your names now .... and he often asks after you all x 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## poas

Mushroom beige Clare :O 
Molly, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about,probably just where your body is desensitized now for a few days? Plus its still very early,although I too have felt tiny flutters :)


----------



## mummyApril

Molly dont worry my little mite keeps going quiet, felt last night but before that it was 2 days without, we wont have regular movement yet, apparently.
On an update of my daughter coming home from her sperm donors, she cut her foot on a nail on his stairs, bleeding quite badly (as she says) and she was crying in which he turned around and told her not to be a wus! I think i hate him! who says that to a child! grrr


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Woah... wait wait wait... did someone say... oreo... ice cream?

why yes that would be me lol


----------



## poas

Umm... April...I DO hate him!!!! What a dick!


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks to my marvelous searching... I have found a 3 bedroom/2 bath rental property that has about 1200 square feet for 850$ a month (or 612 euro/528£) which includes the cost of water, sewer, and garbage AND internet service. :shock: :yipee: We will save SO much money that will be able to go towards the house we will eventually be buying. :hugs: I'm getting excited now.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Wow ! Holly what lovely pics .... And that was crunchie the cat that snuck in !!! You all look stunning xx
> 
> Molly - your so right ! My dh knows you all by your names now .... and he often asks after you all x
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

:haha: Sometimes when you all have me giggling to myself my OH will look over and say, "Soo... how are the ladies doing today?"


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly dont worry my little mite keeps going quiet, felt last night but before that it was 2 days without, we wont have regular movement yet, apparently.
> On an update of my daughter coming home from her sperm donors, she cut her foot on a nail on his stairs, bleeding quite badly (as she says) and she was crying in which he turned around and told her not to be a wus! I think i hate him! who says that to a child! grrr

What a... $#^&@%! I mean REALLY! :growlmad: Just let me alone with for 5 blinking minutes. :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Woah... wait wait wait... did someone say... oreo... ice cream?
> 
> why yes that would be me lolClick to expand...

Why don't we have a drool smiley?? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Thanks to my marvelous searching... I have found a 3 bedroom/2 bath rental property that has about 1200 square feet for 850$ a month (or 612 euro/528£) which includes the cost of water, sewer, and garbage AND internet service. :shock: :yipee: We will save SO much money that will be able to go towards the house we will eventually be buying. :hugs: I'm getting excited now.

wow that is such a good price my 2 bedroom house (which is quite small) is £750 a month! no bills included! so pleased for you :) xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:rofl: mushroom beige-nat will be so jealous lol


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Woah... wait wait wait... did someone say... oreo... ice cream?
> 
> why yes that would be me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Why don't we have a drool smiley?? :haha:Click to expand...

i erm just ate a whole tub! i literally cant move lol :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

I would like to have a little moan ....

How come it's "ok" for people to keep mentioning my boob size !!!! I am sick of it .... I don't mention something on there bodies as the first thing I say when I see them!!

I went out Friday and I already felt frumpy and after
About 30 mins of my poor dh telling me
that I looked ok and that my boobs were not 2 much on show .... I walked into the bar and I get .... Shit your tits are massive... I could of cried at her 

I thought hello was the normal greeting when u see someone !!!

Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly dont worry my little mite keeps going quiet, felt last night but before that it was 2 days without, we wont have regular movement yet, apparently.
> On an update of my daughter coming home from her sperm donors, she cut her foot on a nail on his stairs, bleeding quite badly (as she says) and she was crying in which he turned around and told her not to be a wus! I think i hate him! who says that to a child! grrr
> 
> What a... $#^&@%! I mean REALLY! :growlmad: Just let me alone with for 5 blinking minutes. :grr:Click to expand...

thing is the way she told me, she actually knows what to expect from him now, i think she has got to that age where she knows what hes like and what to expect from him, at least she can come to me about it all x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to my marvelous searching... I have found a 3 bedroom/2 bath rental property that has about 1200 square feet for 850$ a month (or 612 euro/528£) which includes the cost of water, sewer, and garbage AND internet service. :shock: :yipee: We will save SO much money that will be able to go towards the house we will eventually be buying. :hugs: I'm getting excited now.
> 
> wow that is such a good price my 2 bedroom house (which is quite small) is £750 a month! no bills included! so pleased for you :) xxClick to expand...

Thank you. :hugs: I'm shocked really, I've been searching since we found out we were pregnant and none have really struck me like this one.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> I would like to have a little moan ....
> 
> How come it's "ok" for people to keep mentioning my boob size !!!! I am sick of it .... I don't mention something on there bodies as the first thing I say when I see them!!
> 
> I went out Friday and I already felt frumpy and after
> About 30 mins of my poor dh telling me
> that I looked ok and that my boobs were not 2 much on show .... I walked into the bar and I get .... Shit your tits are massive... I could of cried at her
> 
> I thought hello was the normal greeting when u see someone !!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr

Aww honey. :hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## Mollykins

Btw- OH should be home soon with that red cabbage. :happydance: I never thought I would be excited to wee on vegetable juice. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I have a picture for you... would you like to see?

oui!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Lissy- Glad your scan went well...
> 
> NewMummy- Can't wait for your gender scan! :happydance: Yay for mangos!

Thanks Molly:hugs: good job on your house thats a proper bargain that is!! Wish it was so cheap here:nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Btw- OH should be home soon with that red cabbage. :happydance: I never thought I would be excited to wee on vegetable juice. :haha:

its a really fun experiment! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I would like to have a little moan ....
> 
> How come it's "ok" for people to keep mentioning my boob size !!!! I am sick of it .... I don't mention something on there bodies as the first thing I say when I see them!!
> 
> I went out Friday and I already felt frumpy and after
> About 30 mins of my poor dh telling me
> that I looked ok and that my boobs were not 2 much on show .... I walked into the bar and I get .... Shit your tits are massive... I could of cried at her
> 
> I thought hello was the normal greeting when u see someone !!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr

I agree! (my teasing of your frankenfeet aside :blush: but I'd never actually have said anything in 'real' life to you!!) When people say to me "you're so skinny" I have to bite my tongue not to reply "you're so fat" or "you've got a big nose" or whatever:haha: I think it's soooooo rude:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I have a picture for you... would you like to see?
> 
> oui!!Click to expand...

My LO was given this monkey as a gift for Valentine's day... she ADORES the blessed thing... it must go everywhere and sleep on it's side of her bed... the bit. Thought you would appreciate it.
 



Attached Files:







monkey girl.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I would like to have a little moan ....
> 
> How come it's "ok" for people to keep mentioning my boob size !!!! I am sick of it .... I don't mention something on there bodies as the first thing I say when I see them!!
> 
> I went out Friday and I already felt frumpy and after
> About 30 mins of my poor dh telling me
> that I looked ok and that my boobs were not 2 much on show .... I walked into the bar and I get .... Shit your tits are massive... I could of cried at her
> 
> I thought hello was the normal greeting when u see someone !!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I agree! (my teasing of your frankenfeet aside :blush: but I'd never actually have said anything in 'real' life to you!!) When people say to me "you're so skinny" I have to bite my tongue not to reply "you're so fat" or "you've got a big nose" or whatever:haha: I think it's soooooo rude:growlmad:Click to expand...

Perhaps they say it because they are SO jealous! I know I might be guilty of having said that to my OH about you. :blush:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I would like to have a little moan ....
> 
> How come it's "ok" for people to keep mentioning my boob size !!!! I am sick of it .... I don't mention something on there bodies as the first thing I say when I see them!!
> 
> I went out Friday and I already felt frumpy and after
> About 30 mins of my poor dh telling me
> that I looked ok and that my boobs were not 2 much on show .... I walked into the bar and I get .... Shit your tits are massive... I could of cried at her
> 
> I thought hello was the normal greeting when u see someone !!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I agree! (my teasing of your frankenfeet aside :blush: but I'd never actually have said anything in 'real' life to you!!) When people say to me "you're so skinny" I have to bite my tongue not to reply "you're so fat" or "you've got a big nose" or whatever:haha: I think it's soooooo rude:growlmad:Click to expand...

I work with a really slender girl and I remember when she joined she told me all her life people would make remarks and how upset she would get !!!!

I was so mad.... :growlmad: and I couldnt even drink to numb the anger ....ho hum ...... I saw a good friend today and I walked in and I said I know my boobs are massive before she said anything :wacko: she laughed and was like why would I mention your boobs :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i always get how short i am, just have to learn to ignore or give it back lol hope youre ok crunchie x


----------



## new mummy2010

My 16week+3 bump




My 19 wk bump (more to follow)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I would like to have a little moan ....
> 
> How come it's "ok" for people to keep mentioning my boob size !!!! I am sick of it .... I don't mention something on there bodies as the first thing I say when I see them!!
> 
> I went out Friday and I already felt frumpy and after
> About 30 mins of my poor dh telling me
> that I looked ok and that my boobs were not 2 much on show .... I walked into the bar and I get .... Shit your tits are massive... I could of cried at her
> 
> I thought hello was the normal greeting when u see someone !!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I agree! (my teasing of your frankenfeet aside :blush: but I'd never actually have said anything in 'real' life to you!!) When people say to me "you're so skinny" I have to bite my tongue not to reply "you're so fat" or "you've got a big nose" or whatever:haha: I think it's soooooo rude:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps they say it because they are SO jealous! I know I might be guilty of having said that to my OH about you. :blush:Click to expand...

hmmmmmmmmm....... but then they think they can touch them !!!! but this girl I havent seen in months ( big argument in my circle of friends ) I already feel a giant compared to her 5ft frame and posh fancy clothes and shoes.... I really wanted to say something horrible but decided to refrain .....

Molly - you have the best rack on the thread.....its turtle law :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how often we think about each other...I think of you guys at random times...and I can't pop a pill without thinking of Sarachka :haha:
> 
> I am feeling so low today. I sort of knew coming back would bring it all back to me but I felt fine yesterday so I wasn't prepared. And i am having a hard time sharing it with DH. He found a ritual to do (we're Wiccan) but I can't even read it. And I feel bad because he's being lovely and sensitive and obviously needs to share this but I just can't. Think maybe I should give myself a remedy
> 
> I have asked my friend to design a tattoo for me. i had planned to have small stars down my neck along my spine for dh and the boys but I've decided to add 3 smaller stars in the pattern. We're going to barter for it - natural pet products for a tattoo :haha:
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so low Trin, but I'm so glad I have left such a wonderful legacy and impression on you. I am indeed a Prozac Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> SARACHKA! The present our witnesses clubbed together to get us is........OMG YOU'RE GOING TO BE SO JEALOUS!........in fact maybe we should hide what it is from Sarachka....
> 
> :shhh:it's an
> 
> 
> evening for two at a Russian Cabaret restaurant in Paris :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> I WANT!!!!! Take me, it's for two, they didn't say anything about your DH!!!
> 
> Your wedding was soooo beautiful and really goes to show that you can do something gorgeous without spending ridiculous amounts of money or inviting ridiculous amounts of people. Absolutely stunning. You can plan my wedding.Click to expand...

Thanksxx
Hmmm you'll have trouble ousting DH out of his place at the russian cabaret:haha: He's soo excited! :wohoo: 
Yeah we're really pleased with how it turned out:thumbup: My handbag was very expensive mind you:blush: And the champagne and nice food, but since it was only a 12 person wedding it was possible. If we'd had 200 people then it would have been fish and chips for dinner:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I want a bump like yours!!!!

And your PJs!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> i always get how short i am, just have to learn to ignore or give it back lol hope youre ok crunchie x

:hugs:
I am on a right old moan today...... I also hated when people you dont even know that say....so when are you going to have children ???? none of your bloody business.....then I felt like saying thank goodness you reminded me or I might of forget to try and TTC !!!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i always get how short i am, just have to learn to ignore or give it back lol hope youre ok crunchie x
> 
> :hugs:
> I am on a right old moan today...... I also hated when people you dont even know that say....so when are you going to have children ???? none of your bloody business.....then I felt like saying thank goodness you reminded me or I might of forget to try and TTC !!!Click to expand...

some people are so anal! and have no manners! x


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I have a picture for you... would you like to see?
> 
> oui!!Click to expand...
> 
> My LO was given this monkey as a gift for Valentine's day... she ADORES the blessed thing... it must go everywhere and sleep on it's side of her bed... the bit. Thought you would appreciate it.Click to expand...

stunning !


----------



## new mummy2010

More 19wk bumps!!










Is there much difference from 16wk:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

cabbage is currently soaking in boiling water. Not long yet! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

love the bump pics and yes there is a big difference x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I have a picture for you... would you like to see?
> 
> oui!!Click to expand...
> 
> My LO was given this monkey as a gift for Valentine's day... she ADORES the blessed thing... it must go everywhere and sleep on it's side of her bed... the bit. Thought you would appreciate it.Click to expand...

That is just the cutest pic!!! Thankyou:hugs: Your LO is a very sensible girl, monkeys are a girls best friend:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> My 16week+3 bump
> 
> View attachment 180553
> 
> 
> 
> My 19 wk bump (more to follow)
> 
> 
> View attachment 180555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180560

great pics:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Loving the bump Miss! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> cabbage is currently soaking in boiling water. Not long yet! :dance:

oh yay im soooo excited! lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> cabbage is currently soaking in boiling water. Not long yet! :dance:
> 
> oh yay im soooo excited! lol xClick to expand...

I think my OH is more excited than I am :haha: He keeps asking, "Are you sure I shouldn't stir it?" "You set the timer?" "Do you need to drink more water?"


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for newmummy's gorgeous :baby: bump!!! Very nice progression:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

haha aw i wish we had more of these little experiments to do...


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... my cup didn't change color which indicates a girl... so I am having my OH wee in the other cup. :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

set with sleepsuit,hat,vest & bib



Disnet thumper top and 2 pks of winnie the pooh vests size tiny baby & 0-3mths



Halloween things choosen by Reece out of sale at george-my first halloween top & glow in dark skeleton suit



Daddy+me=trouble from sainsburys yesterday (if boy!!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, I'll get my head round this new cabbage juice cult tomorrow!:haha: Too tired tonight but good luck with your cabbages everyone:thumbup: 

Big kiss all from Madame Dian-Flon-Monkey-Pants :smug:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::sleep::sleep:

ps Thanks again for your lovely messages and for welcoming me back on my return to planet normal!!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Okay... my cup didn't change color which indicates a girl... so I am having my OH wee in the other cup. :haha:

oooh interesting have you taken pics? of your one not OHs hehe x


----------



## mummyApril

love the new purchases newmummy! good night holly xx


----------



## new mummy2010

mummy+daddy=me (if baby is girl!!) & two pk of (girly) booties my naughty buys from the other days trip to the new sainsburys:blush:




OH's buy fron next ages ago daddy loves me sleepsuit



OH's other buy from next fluffy super soft netural jacket with cute lil ears on hood first thing he got excited about:winkwink:



ust for fun our dog tallula posing on the bed whilst i was taking all my pictures !!!


----------



## mummyApril

i officially cannot eat anything greasy, especially mcdonalds i have been sick all afternoon :( i now officially hate mcdonalds


----------



## new mummy2010

Good night Bethanywedpants!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

dh has agreed to pay for early scan :wohoo: ill wait few weeks x


----------



## Mollykins

Well, I can't upload the photos right now... :nope: Guess we'll have to wait. Spoiler is that mine stayed purple and OH's turned blue... both indicators that I will have a girl. Lucky for me I have enough cabbage to do the test again tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Aw Hayley all those things are adorable. I must admit I have a very few bits that I'll share one day when I'm not under threat of OH seeing!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Well, I can't upload the photos right now... :nope: Guess we'll have to wait. Spoiler is that mine stayed purple and OH's turned blue... both indicators that I will have a girl. Lucky for me I have enough cabbage to do the test again tomorrow. :haha:

yes try with morning pee! x


----------



## Sarachka

I can not cope with no sex. 

So last nights OPK was pretty dark but that brand are ALWAYS dark so they're quite difficult to interpret. I peed on a different brand at about 3pm and it was way lighter. I'm hoping I haven't ovulated yet but I really cant last too long without sex especially as I'm so anxious lately and really need to 'connect' with OH. FF says I should ovulate on Wednesday. I'm not sure I can hold out tonight AND tomorrow. I need my OH!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Aw Hayley all those things are adorable. I must admit I have a very few bits that I'll share one day when I'm not under threat of OH seeing!


That would be lovely Sara, my mum has way more than us at our house she has mad spuurts of buying :haha:,im losing my mind before i asked OH what time we needed to put the sandwiches on:haha:when i meant the roasts:haha:and now i have named the album i just uploaded those pics from "baby things & 20w+1 bump" WTF :blush:im only 19 weeks today:haha:think its because i have 20 wks on my mind due to my countdown to the bloody scan:blush:!!

Aa for you i would do dance tonight and then tues and wed:shrug:, im almost certain our beany was from sex on the thursday night(well in the wee small hours of the fri morn:blush:) and i O'd on the monday.......soooooooo:shrug:go figure,i mean we did do it a few more times but that was the most memorable and best postion for the fellas to swim on up:blush:the other was in changing room of the private pool :haha::blush:standing up .....straight out by the way the fellas came!!

OH and remember our friend i asked your adivce about? she never showed up after having money sent to her and the embassey told him she had'nt even applied for visa silly gulable man he needs to get on match.com:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh im falling to sleep eyes aching dancing on ice boring me think im off for the night

wonder how moomin is she has been quite of late ??


----------



## Sarachka

Oh no Hayley I'm sorry your friend got scammed. That's horrible. 

What position is the best for baby making? We DTD yesterday morning and he's out right now and has called to say he'll be late. I might text him to say wake me up with a good poke no mater what time it is :lmao: but then I'm worried about depleting his sperm too early. Its pretty early to be ovulating for a 28-30 day cycle. Ahhh what to do??


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear, the night has vamooshed from under my nose. I've just come off the webcam with sis...she looks like she has a football up her jumper! Due in 4 weeks!

I'm most intrigued by all the cabbage wee-ing...Molly, I'm loving that OH actually took part :haha: I think my OH would have me committed if I asked him to wee in some cabbage juice :haha: Look forward to the re-test :thumbup:

Everyone else..sorry I've not done my usual comments tonight but I need to go to bed now..getting uncomfortable again :wacko:

Good night all, ,lots of love and snugs :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Here are today and yesterdays tests using the brand that isn't ALWAYS showing a line

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b4652c18.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Hayley...sorry, I couldn't go to bed without saying how lovely your pot pics are! Very impressive and lovely and I'm well jealous! :winkwink:

Thanks for posting :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oh no Hayley I'm sorry your friend got scammed. That's horrible.
> 
> What position is the best for baby making? We DTD yesterday morning and he's out right now and has called to say he'll be late. I might text him to say wake me up with a good poke no mater what time it is :lmao: but then I'm worried about depleting his sperm too early. Its pretty early to be ovulating for a 28-30 day cycle. Ahhh what to do??

:rofl:

..and who says romance is dead my dearest Sarachka! As usual, an impeccable way with words :thumbup:

night :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG to wait or not to wait!!! I can't cope!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sara I ovulated early my cycle I got pregnant lmp was 24th Nov and ov on 2nd Dec! Missionary and then stand on ur head lol never too early to ovulate x


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks guys. I've told him to wake me up with something hard. I skip tomorrow just in case to give his weak swimmers a chance


----------



## mummyApril

I hope he doesn't hit you with a book or something, getting the wrong idea, you know what men are like, or is that just mine? Lol good luck Sara 
Good night everyone xx


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- good luck lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Here's a pic of the cabbage test. I will test again with FMU... ahhh, good ole FMU. :haha:

The one on the left is mine and purple, the right is OH's and blue... both indicate girl. I poured some out so you can see the colour difference better. I also used my least favourite cups. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cabbage wee.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Just waved my parents and bro off:cry: I knew it would all go by too quickly! Am going to paint lots of flowers on my wild boar painting this week, as a kind of private honeymoon activity :haha: 

I guess you're just being poked as I write this *Sarachka* but I think a poke this morning sounds fine, that cd12 opk looks like the pozzo one to me, but then concentration of urine can be a factor:shrug: And until you provide me with scientific proof of OH's slow swimmers I dismiss it as concern. My motto concerning opk line shades is 'When in doubt, :sex: ' And they say the plain ol' missionary position is a good one for baby making:thumbup:

*Molly* we have those glasses at home:thumbup: I'll have to go back and read the cabbage link at some point though.:confused:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have a lovely day everyone, even though it's Monday for you working doozers (maybe I'm the only one who remembers Fraggle Rock?:shrug: Kit?)

Oh yes Kit! That _was_ indeed poo face sneaking into the photo of us going for our honeymoon bike ride:haha: 

I love all your baby stuff by the way newmummy, and that jacket with the ears is really cute. LO's baby swimmer friend has a bath cape with ears on it which I admire every time we're at the pool. I think baby clothes with ears are on are the way forward:thumbup: And your doggy is very cute :awww:

Right, off for more very necessary :coffee: since LO is going to wake up in a short while....

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got 3+ on digi so hcg levels have to be at least 2000 and im 21dpo so thats great :yipee: i feel 100% more relaxed already :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely stuff on the thread today :thumbup:
Loving the bump pics, baby clothes, opk's, cabbage wee, 3-weeks-on-a-digi and
FRAGGLE ROCK!!!! Such memories 
:wacko:

Morning all :hi:
I'm packing up my rooms today and dh is home sick and Tarquin has a barking cough - sent him to school tho because he's fine otherwise


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning all :wave:

Poo bums to Monday morning :growlmad: but the sun is shining again which can't be bad!

Holly..of course I remember Fraggle Rock and the doozers :serenade: "dance your cares away..worry's for another day, let the music play..down at Fraggle Rock!" :haha: LOVED IT!

Trin...hope your chin is up today m'love :hugs:

Clare..:yipee: for +3!!!! :wohoo:...now back away from the testing!! :winkwink:

Hayley..how are you this sunny Monday morning?

Sarachka....hope you had a perfectly timed poke lovely :thumbup:

April..hope you feel better after "re-visiting" your McD's yesterday :sick:

Molly..looking forward to today's cabbage wee installment. I did mean to get a cabbage with ths shopping yesterday but clean forgot. I may pop out at lunch and get one :haha:

So where is everyone else?? Too many absentee turtletons for my liking. Jaynie..where are you? Hope everything is ok. Emandi..you're very quiet m'love, how are you? Luna...you're quiet too?? 

I wonder how addie is doing? I hope she's doing ok after everything.

Anyway, have a great day one and all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

MOOMIN!!!!! I see you lurking!! How the heck are you lovely? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had the Fraggle rock song in my head all morning:fool:

*Babyhopes* that's great news for the digi :happydance: I think an early scan would be a good idea if you can, just so you can REALLY :cloud9: about your pregnancy. Your new avatar...:rofl:


----------



## emandi

Mrs Bethany!
Big CONGRATULATIONS on your wedding lovely.
Pictures are truly beautiful and I am glad you had a such a great time.
And yay for loosing virginity :haha:.

You both looked very lovely and Holly was sooo cute :thumbup:.

I am very happy for you :hugs:.


----------



## emandi

Helloooo Kit, thank you for thinking of me dear :hugs:.
I am ok, DH is off work this and next week :happydance:. Just counting days until we are off on holidays :happydance::happydance::happydance:.
Hope you are ok, growing nicely :winkwink:.
Have a lovely day :flower:.


----------



## mummyApril

hard sad day for me today 3 years since my little bean went away :cry: been very panicky today 
hope everyone is good x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> G'morning all :wave:
> 
> Poo bums to Monday morning :growlmad: but the sun is shining again which can't be bad!
> 
> Holly..of course I remember Fraggle Rock and the doozers :serenade: "dance your cares away..worry's for another day, let the music play..down at Fraggle Rock!" :haha: LOVED IT!
> 
> Trin...hope your chin is up today m'love :hugs:
> 
> Clare..:yipee: for +3!!!! :wohoo:...now back away from the testing!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hayley..how are you this sunny Monday morning?
> 
> Sarachka....hope you had a perfectly timed poke lovely :thumbup:
> 
> April..hope you feel better after "re-visiting" your McD's yesterday :sick:
> 
> Molly..looking forward to today's cabbage wee installment. I did mean to get a cabbage with ths shopping yesterday but clean forgot. I may pop out at lunch and get one :haha:
> 
> So where is everyone else?? Too many absentee turtletons for my liking. Jaynie..where are you? Hope everything is ok. Emandi..you're very quiet m'love, how are you? Luna...you're quiet too??
> 
> I wonder how addie is doing? I hope she's doing ok after everything.
> 
> Anyway, have a great day one and all :hugs:

oh im all better back to eating non greasy stuffs lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hard sad day for me today 3 years since my little bean went away :cry: been very panicky today
> hope everyone is good x

:hugs: Don't panic lovely. How far along were you when you lost beanie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Mrs Bethany!
> Big CONGRATULATIONS on your wedding lovely.
> Pictures are truly beautiful and I am glad you had a such a great time.
> And yay for loosing virginity :haha:.
> 
> You both looked very lovely and Holly was sooo cute :thumbup:.
> 
> I am very happy for you :hugs:.

Thankyou!!:hugs: I had such a lovely day:cloud9:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiiii girls sorry that I have been absent and thanks Kit for remembering me and not just forgetting all about meee :flower:

I had meant to say when I asked when HollyBridalPants would be legally Madam Dian-Flon-monkey-mrs-pants, that I was out and busy all weekend both Adam's sister and nephew have birthdays today so naturally the celebration was the weekend just gone. We went out for food and dog racing on Saturday and for a family BBQ and party thing yesterday! Sorry. I think I have nipped on to say :yipee: for B. 

You all look spectacular and such a lovely day/restaurant/view from your hotel. It all looks so, so like I :brat: :brat: wanted to go sighs :haha: seriously though your dress and shoes and bag and matching Holly is just too good! I see you have an anniversary ticker too already :haha:

My Adam quits smoking today but he is attempting cold turkey so i'm not sure he will succeed course I haven't told him that yet! 

Clare :yipee: :wohoo: I truly hope you step away from the tests now ansd just look forward to your early scan :D and then onwards for you. Are you past where you were last time? I think you might be. Love the avatar. 

Sarachka! How did you get on? Have you peed on an OPK again? It feels weird NOT peeing on sticks at all. I am actually enjoying my break and we are supposed to move house this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Things are looking good for me, my OH might have super strong :spermy: by the time we TTC again.

Molly can't wait for results of cabbage test with FMU! The ol' fave FMU! Exciting stuff! 

April congrats on your :blue: result!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Jaynie!:hi: Sounds like you had a fun weekend too:happydance:
Yes my ticker's a bit odd- I didn't really know what ticker to get since until I have AF again post mc I'm not ttc-ing, and the pet tickers were kind of _really _pointless:shrug: I thought the anniversary one was quite amusing, the day after my wedding!! I'm enjoying the ttc break too:thumbup:

Yay for house move! :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello everyone! No poking bc he got home so late but tonight!! I think I might have ovulated early randomly which would be REALLY annoying!! It almost certainly would mean we missed the egg. We BDed the morning of cd12 but I only laid still for about 5-7 minutes before OH told me my new handbag was downstairs and I jumped up & it trickled down my leg. LOVELY!! enjoy your lunch everyone!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Holly! It was a lovely ish weekend not as good as yours I am sure, I would have to promise Adam a small ceremony in order for us to get married! I'm not sure we're there though after recent rough patch! 

Sarachka I am sure that :sex: is :sex: no matter the lying down and that. People on the forum give up on TTc all the time and start having sex stood up and however they like it and they up up the duff! It will happen to you too lovely and we'll all remind you that you didn't stand on your head :haha: 

Is everyone good? I am bored cause my mum is away and she was supposed to leave me work for sure and she hasn't and I am sat in her house doing nothing... When I could be packing and the like! We have done nothing - it's just so depressing being with Adam's parents! So it will be like a 3 day moving affair, with the bed going in first! Ha!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara you made me chuckle then we have all had that leaky experience lol!! Hi jaynie yay for stopping smoking for adam, and kit I'm ok today just worked out have 16 wks left to wrk yay and two wks off so 14 !! Bethany yes I love my lil dog


----------



## new mummy2010

I just posted but its not come up ?


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh well I said Sara made me chuckle leaky seman lol we have all been there!! Hi jaynie and beth and Kit I'm finee thanks lovely


----------



## firstbaby25

you working today new mummy?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hard sad day for me today 3 years since my little bean went away :cry: been very panicky today
> hope everyone is good x

Sorry lovely :( :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Jaynie :wave:

Woohoo for the nearly moving house!! :happydance: Life will be very different when you and Adam have your own space all of the time. It will be so much better I'm sure :thumbup:

Have you still no work to do? Come on over lovely, I'll help you out with a whole batch! :winkwink:

Nice to see you back on here...don't stay away so long m'love but glad you had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

I STILL have a papaya!!! Today is "V" day for me though :happydance: Bubba is kicking merrily away and all is well with the world :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie my lovely...how are you? I see you lurking :ninja:

I meant to say about the rather insensitive comment you got...ignore it as there seems to be a bit of a change that comes over some people when they know you're pregnant. I've noticed that the same rules of normal etiquette don't seem to apply...like someone I've only just met asked me if my pregnancy was planned! I didn't react and I did answer the question but it made me realise that to some people, you are public property when you're pregnant and the usual boundaries don't exist?? :shrug: Bizarre!

Anyway...any chance of a wee pot pic...pwetty pwease?? :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit! I won't be straying too far in the new house will I? You won't be able to get rid of me! I'd gladly do work for you today it's like last week when I worked I got the taste for it. Plus it's in my own interests to do it as soon as we get the clients I will earn more money! We've all got to start somewhere... 

:hi: lurkers I see you there.... 

Crunch - ignore these people I have to admit though I see your side I see theirs too. It probably wasn't meant to offend. To some people it's a compliment and although it wasn't taken that way when you look at it like that it's a bit less frustrating! I would never say it now unless to a good friend in jest... :hugs:

April sorry that today is a special day for you in terms of it being a sad day... I'm sure you shouldn't be too worried in terms of this pregnancy though :hugs: for you my lovely!


----------



## HollyMonkey

THIS IS MY FIRST BnB POST EVER WRITTEN FROM OUTSIDE IN THE GARDEN! In the sun on a deckchair:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

With a big pot of Earl Grey tea and a slice of wedding cake:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon ladies.... and "ferocious turtle" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone, really appreciate your kind words, i was only 6 weeks Holly but just an awful day that sticks in my head, im not panicky anymore, just trying not to think about it xxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> THIS IS MY FIRST BnB POST EVER WRITTEN FROM OUTSIDE IN THE GARDEN! In the sun on a deckchair:wohoo:

So jealous we had lovely sun this morning but now its gray! enjoy :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: molly hope you are having a lovely monday! 

I am off out, no work to do and a lovely day so I am going for garden tea like Holly to my friends house :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Better come quick turtles if you want some cake since there's only a tiny bit left....

Ahhh Springtime:cloud9:

*Jaynie* you will discover the delights of outdoor knitting now, I love knitting outdoors, it speaks to my neanderthal roots, I feel like Primitive Woman when I knit outdoors for some reason :shrug: All earthy and tribal and I'm not really the earthy tribal type as a rule.
*
Sarachka* you dribbler, with LO I didn't stand on my head coz I wasn't trying that month with her, but if you are worried about it I could always send you one of the left over corks from my wedding champagne bottles- you could plug yourself up with it:haha:

More tea anyone?:coffee: I have the most hilarious tea-cosy that my mum gave me. She didn't knit it herself, but saw it in a shop in the UK and thought it would amuse me. It's very :jo: but then that's how tea-cosies should be in my opinion:shrug: And it keeps m' pot nice and snug and warm.

LO is delighted to be outdoors and is walking, walking, walking- only stopping occasionally to stuff a fistful of wedding cake down the hungryhatch.:munch: I think she'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> thanks everyone, really appreciate your kind words, i was only 6 weeks Holly but just an awful day that sticks in my head, im not panicky anymore, just trying not to think about it xxx

I know how you feel love. The twins were approximately 6 weeks... it was still hard and traumatizing. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY FIRST BnB POST EVER WRITTEN FROM OUTSIDE IN THE GARDEN! In the sun on a deckchair:wohoo:
> 
> So jealous we had lovely sun this morning but now its gray! enjoy :)Click to expand...

I'm jealous too! We've had wind and rain forever it feels like. We had a wind storm yesterday that knocked out power to 100,000 residents.... we weren't one of them luckily. In fact... I slept through it. :blush: I felt a little funny yesterday afternoon and so I went to lay down... I slept for 3.5 hours! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

So I think I already visited the loo this morning... (can't be sure, I was a zombie) so should I wait until tomorrow to re do the cabbage or be okay with 2MU?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Molly:hi: Did you sleep well? You're just in time for tea and wedding cake breakfast:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning Molly:hi: Did you sleep well? You're just in time for tea and wedding cake breakfast:haha:

Morning/afternoon married pants. :flower: 

I think I did sleep well... except for dreaming about alligators trying to eat me and seeing two tribal men push a dead child into the river as a sort of burial. :nope: 

Funny about that cake for breakfast... on the girls' birthday I get them two cakes (sometimes I make them, sometimes I buy them) but they get one very small one and I wake up early so that my OH and I can walk into the room with candles lit and we sing them "Wake up, it's your birthday!" Then they have a piece of special cake for breakfast while I make a more savory breakfast. :haha: Then the second cake is bigger and for everyone at the party. It's my way of keeping a close family way about the birthdays. Does that make sense? My littlest bebe is going to be 4 years old on the 2nd. :cry: They grow up too fast!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So I think I already visited the loo this morning... (can't be sure, I was a zombie) so should I wait until tomorrow to re do the cabbage or be okay with 2MU?

I'm sure 2mu would be fine if you haven't drunk pints of water?


----------



## mummyApril

Hugs to you Molly life can suck sometimes :( yes pee on the cabbage I used my 2nd wee! X
Why do dogs keep wanting to jump up at me I'm scared of them as it is and now I can't walk down the street :/ poor things must be confused its not a football lol


----------



## mummyApril

Yay for V day Kit xx


----------



## Mollykins

A couple funny reads for you ladies on this Monday...

I had lunch with 2 of my unmarried friends.
One is engaged, one is a mistress, and I have been married for 20+ years.

We were chatting about our relationships and decided to amaze our men by greeting them at the door wearing a black bra, stiletto heels and a mask over our eyes. We agreed to meet in a few days to exchange notes..

Here's how it all went.

My engaged friend:
The other night when my boyfriend came over he found me with a black leather bodice, tall stilettos and a mask.
He saw me and said, 'You are the woman of my dreams.
I love you.' Then we made passionate love all night long. 

The mistress:
Me too! The other night I met my lover at his office and I was wearing a raincoat, under it only the black bra, heels and mask over my eyes. When I opened the raincoat he didn't say a word, but he started to tremble and we had wild sex all night. 

Then I had to share my story:
When my husband came home I was wearing the black bra, black stockings, stilettos and a mask over my eyes.
When he came in the door and saw me he said, 
What's for dinner, Zorro?"

Next one...

Yesterday my daughter asked why I didn't do something useful with my time. She suggested I go down to the senior centre and hang out with the guys.
I did this and when I got home last night I told her that I had joined a parachute club.
She said "Are you nuts? You're almost 70 years old and you're going to start jumping out of airplanes?"
I proudly showed her that I even got a membership card.
She said to me, "You idiot, where are your glasses! This is a membership to a Prostitute Club, not a Parachute Club!"
I'm in trouble again and don't know what to do! I signed up for five jumps a week!

Life as a senior citizen is not getting any easier.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I think I already visited the loo this morning... (can't be sure, I was a zombie) so should I wait until tomorrow to re do the cabbage or be okay with 2MU?
> 
> I'm sure 2mu would be fine if you haven't drunk pints of water?Click to expand...

I haven't... in fact... if I wee'd this morning it was 2 hours ago and I still don't have to go. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Yay for V day Kit xx

V day means viable?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello everyone

I've brought home a new hamster today shes lovely :D

V day kit??

How is everyone?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So I think I already visited the loo this morning... (can't be sure, I was a zombie) so should I wait until tomorrow to re do the cabbage or be okay with 2MU?
> 
> I'm sure 2mu would be fine if you haven't drunk pints of water?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't... in fact... if I wee'd this morning it was 2 hours ago and I still don't have to go. :shrug:Click to expand...

Good morning Molly :wave:

Ooo yes, give it a try with 2MU..I think it's about the PH of your urine rather than the concentration :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm so happy for you that you are feeling little wriggler. :cloud9: Has your OH felt bubba yet?


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- Congratulations on your new addition. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yay for V day Kit xx
> 
> V day means viable?Click to expand...

Spot on Molly! Statistically at 24 weeks (UK legislation/statistics) a little unborn baby now has a greater chance of survival if premature birth were to happen AND there is now a responsibility on the medical profession to ensure all action necessary would be taken to ensure the child was given every chance. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello hamster! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/hamster3.gif


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yay for V day Kit xx
> 
> V day means viable?Click to expand...
> 
> Spot on Molly! Statistically at 24 weeks (UK legislation/statistics) a little unborn baby now has a greater chance of survival if premature birth were to happen AND there is now a responsibility on the medical profession to ensure all action necessary would be taken to ensure the child was given every chance. :happydance:Click to expand...

That is good news! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've brought home a new hamster today shes lovely :D
> 
> V day kit??
> 
> How is everyone?

Ahhhh, a new little fluff ball. What's her name?

V day = Baby is now considered to be viable outside of the womb if they were born prematurely :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy! I see you!

Oh and for everyone who's been concerned about Addie. I "spoke" the her somewhat recently, she said coming to the thread and being around the pg talk is a bit much for her to handle right now and that she is most likely starting ivf May or June. :thumbup: From what I can tell she's finding support in the ethical loss forum. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I'm so happy for you that you are feeling little wriggler. :cloud9: Has your OH felt bubba yet?

Thanks Molly :hugs: Alas no, we just haven't quite timed it right. The big kicks always happen when he's not there or by the time he flies across the room with me shouting "NOW!!!" it stops! :haha: I think LO is having some fun with us :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LittleSpy! I see you!
> 
> Oh and for everyone who's been concerned about Addie. I "spoke" the her somewhat recently, she said coming to the thread and being around the pg talk is a bit much for her to handle right now and that she is most likely starting ivf May or June. :thumbup: From what I can tell she's finding support in the ethical loss forum. :hugs:

Poor addie. Perfectly understandable. I really hope she is getting all the support she needs. Thanks Molly.


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...have you come back down to earth yet? Have you stopped grinning like a Cheshire cat? I do hope not lovely :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I'm so happy for you that you are feeling little wriggler. :cloud9: Has your OH felt bubba yet?
> 
> Thanks Molly :hugs: Alas no, we just haven't quite timed it right. The big kicks always happen when he's not there or by the time he flies across the room with me shouting "NOW!!!" it stops! :haha: I think LO is having some fun with us :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Such a silly LO. 

I just remembered a funny story. I was about 8 months pregnant with my youngest and my oldest was napping with her head on my belly when my youngest started wriggling and kicking and I tell you what, my youngest kicked hard right where my oldest was resting her head. She did it one more time and my oldest, in her sleep, got her grumpy face and pushed on my belly where she was being kicked. It was the funniest thing. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

All right. I am off to boil water for the cabbage. :) Be back in a mo


----------



## x-ginge-x

She doesn't have a name yet, I think you guys should pick a name for her :) I will get a pic a little later on when she has settled down a bit :)


----------



## Mollykins

10 more minutes and we'll "know" if it's a girl still or a boy.


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- I think I would like a pic before I offer up a name. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... I'm off to see to the results.


----------



## mummyApril

lol Molly your stories had me giggling! i cant wait for dinner im starving!


----------



## mummyApril

oh iv got my first antenatal app tomorrow :)


----------



## Mollykins

Glad you had a good giggle April. :)

Well... the colour did change... to blue. :dohh: So here I am... hoping the blasted all knowing cabbage test is wrong.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Glad you had a good giggle April. :)
> 
> Well... the colour did change... to blue. :dohh: So here I am... hoping the blasted all knowing cabbage test is wrong.

oh interesting... but like Kit said on the page there were ALOT of girl results, when can you find out? or are you not? x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I'm so happy for you that you are feeling little wriggler. :cloud9: Has your OH felt bubba yet?
> 
> Thanks Molly :hugs: Alas no, we just haven't quite timed it right. The big kicks always happen when he's not there or by the time he flies across the room with me shouting "NOW!!!" it stops! :haha: I think LO is having some fun with us :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Such a silly LO.
> 
> I just remembered a funny story. I was about 8 months pregnant with my youngest and my oldest was napping with her head on my belly when my youngest started wriggling and kicking and I tell you what, my youngest kicked hard right where my oldest was resting her head. She did it one more time and my oldest, in her sleep, got her grumpy face and pushed on my belly where she was being kicked. It was the funniest thing. :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: Has anything much changed about their relationship? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Ginge- I think I would like a pic before I offer up a name. :thumbup:

Yep...need a pic of the little fluffy one :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Glad you had a good giggle April. :)
> 
> Well... the colour did change... to blue. :dohh: So here I am... hoping the blasted all knowing cabbage test is wrong.

Bah...what does a cabbage know anyway? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

April- I will find out. :) Probably not until the end of April though. 

Kit- Their relationship is pretty much the same. So cuddly and yet so pushy. :haha:

*insert sing song voice now* I found a new mad scientist test to determine gender....


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning Molly:hi: Did you sleep well? You're just in time for tea and wedding cake breakfast:haha:
> 
> Morning/afternoon married pants. :flower:
> 
> I think I did sleep well... except for dreaming about alligators trying to eat me and seeing two tribal men push a dead child into the river as a sort of burial. :nope:
> 
> Funny about that cake for breakfast... on the girls' birthday I get them two cakes (sometimes I make them, sometimes I buy them) but they get one very small one and I wake up early so that my OH and I can walk into the room with candles lit and we sing them "Wake up, it's your birthday!" Then they have a piece of special cake for breakfast while I make a more savory breakfast. :haha: Then the second cake is bigger and for everyone at the party. It's my way of keeping a close family way about the birthdays. Does that make sense? My littlest bebe is going to be 4 years old on the 2nd. :cry: They grow up too fast!Click to expand...

I do exactly the same thing :) Usually a cupcake with candles. I also take a pic of them in one of DH's shirts (same one for each child each year) next to their tree that we planted with their placenta when they were born and I write them a birthday letter which goes into an album which they will get when they turn 18

Middle ds is in danger of being strangled tonight!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April- I will find out. :) Probably not until the end of April though.
> 
> Kit- Their relationship is pretty much the same. So cuddly and yet so pushy. :haha:
> 
> *insert sing song voice now* I found a new mad scientist test to determine gender....

*gets bunsen burner and litmus paper ready*


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning Molly:hi: Did you sleep well? You're just in time for tea and wedding cake breakfast:haha:
> 
> Morning/afternoon married pants. :flower:
> 
> I think I did sleep well... except for dreaming about alligators trying to eat me and seeing two tribal men push a dead child into the river as a sort of burial. :nope:
> 
> Funny about that cake for breakfast... on the girls' birthday I get them two cakes (sometimes I make them, sometimes I buy them) but they get one very small one and I wake up early so that my OH and I can walk into the room with candles lit and we sing them "Wake up, it's your birthday!" Then they have a piece of special cake for breakfast while I make a more savory breakfast. :haha: Then the second cake is bigger and for everyone at the party. It's my way of keeping a close family way about the birthdays. Does that make sense? My littlest bebe is going to be 4 years old on the 2nd. :cry: They grow up too fast!Click to expand...
> 
> I do exactly the same thing :) Usually a cupcake with candles. I also take a pic of them in one of DH's shirts (same one for each child each year) next to their tree that we planted with their placenta when they were born and I write them a birthday letter which goes into an album which they will get when they turn 18
> 
> Middle ds is in danger of being strangled tonight!!!!Click to expand...

That is so sweet Trin! I love that idea. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay ladies... here is the new test...

All you need to add is one tea spoon of baking soda into a cup and a little bit of urine, it should fizz straight away if boy. If nothing happens = girl.

From what I hear, it has more accurate results than cabbage... I think I'll be the judge of that! :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

We need littlespy as a control :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LUNA! I see you!! :wave: How have you been preggy turtle?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- I will find out. :) Probably not until the end of April though.
> 
> Kit- Their relationship is pretty much the same. So cuddly and yet so pushy. :haha:
> 
> *insert sing song voice now* I found a new mad scientist test to determine gender....

oh yay :) im finding out beginning of April :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Okay ladies... here is the new test...
> 
> All you need to add is one tea spoon of baking soda into a cup and a little bit of urine, it should fizz straight away if boy. If nothing happens = girl.
> 
> From what I hear, it has more accurate results than cabbage... I think I'll be the judge of that! :haha:

im storing a wee just for this! haha my OH is goin to walk in and think iv lost it!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Okay ladies... here is the new test...
> 
> All you need to add is one tea spoon of baking soda into a cup and a little bit of urine, it should fizz straight away if boy. If nothing happens = girl.
> 
> From what I hear, it has more accurate results than cabbage... I think I'll be the judge of that! :haha:

hang on... is your baking soda the same as baking soda in england im sure its different?


----------



## mummyApril

i have baking powder so im goin to try with that anyways lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies... here is the new test...
> 
> All you need to add is one tea spoon of baking soda into a cup and a little bit of urine, it should fizz straight away if boy. If nothing happens = girl.
> 
> From what I hear, it has more accurate results than cabbage... I think I'll be the judge of that! :haha:
> 
> hang on... is your baking soda the same as baking soda in england im sure its different?Click to expand...

I don't know! :-k The person I got this test from is from the UK so you should be safe to do it. I am going to google it and see what I can find. 

I could find out in early April but it's going to be my last u/s so we are going to wait until the end of the month instead. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I think that our baking soda is the same. :) 

I am going to try it just now because I have to wee again 3MU.


----------



## mummyApril

oh i need a pee il brb lol 
x


----------



## Sarachka

April baking soda US = bicarbonate of soda UK


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so I did the baking soda test and I will do it again in the morning with FMU but it did fizz... a little. Hmm...


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh good luck girls! Sounds interested. I think ginge is right we do need a control... Littlespy is team :pink: kit are you not participating in the mad science gender predictions?


----------



## mummyApril

oh no Sara i just peed on baking powder haha i have to wait for more pee now... but it fizzed up n then did nothing but looked frothy (sp) and gross lol x


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh good luck girls! Sounds interested. I think ginge is right we do need a control... Littlespy is team :pink: kit are you not participating in the mad science gender predictions?

:haha: Yes, I had planned to go out and get some red cabbage today but didn't manage to. I will now add Bicarb to the list :haha: I wonder what else we could possibly wee on in the name of science :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Your ticker is rude! :growlmad: That reminds me of my oldest last night... she started crying because she didn't want me to get fat. :haha: They call skinny or in shape people, "straight".


----------



## mummyApril

this is fun experimenting although it is urine... lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Whats up Clare?


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry: just when my day was going great! :telephone:ur grandads been rushed into hospital hes all wired up and drip and lots of morphine they dont know whats wrong but thinks its serious :cry:


p.s my grandad is more like dad to me :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Clare... I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Your ticker is rude! :growlmad: That reminds me of my oldest last night... she started crying because she didn't want me to get fat. :haha: They call skinny or in shape people, "straight".

:haha: Yes 'tis a little cheeky eh? 

I hope you explained to DD that your big tum = baby, not fat :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh Clare, so sorry about your grandad. I really hope it's not as bad as you think m'love. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- Your ticker is rude! :growlmad: That reminds me of my oldest last night... she started crying because she didn't want me to get fat. :haha: They call skinny or in shape people, "straight".
> 
> :haha: Yes 'tis a little cheeky eh?
> 
> I hope you explained to DD that your big tum = baby, not fat :haha:Click to expand...

It happened over dinner and I looked at my OH across the table and he dropped his fork and was staring at me with total disapproval. I said, "What?" He said, "See what you've done?" (I guess I complain too much that I feel fat and not pregnant.) :haha: I did explain that the baby was going to grow and so was my tum to accommodate... it didn't seem to help. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly...I meant to ask if you have viewed your potential new property yet? It sounds ideal! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

im really sorry Clare thinking of you all x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hey Molly...I meant to ask if you have viewed your potential new property yet? It sounds ideal! :thumbup:

My OH did yesterday. He likes it and he's filling out paperwork and turning it in tomorrow. Hopefully all works out for us. FX!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning Molly:hi: Did you sleep well? You're just in time for tea and wedding cake breakfast:haha:
> 
> Morning/afternoon married pants. :flower:
> 
> I think I did sleep well... except for dreaming about alligators trying to eat me and seeing two tribal men push a dead child into the river as a sort of burial. :nope:
> 
> Funny about that cake for breakfast... on the girls' birthday I get them two cakes (sometimes I make them, sometimes I buy them) but they get one very small one and I wake up early so that my OH and I can walk into the room with candles lit and we sing them "Wake up, it's your birthday!" Then they have a piece of special cake for breakfast while I make a more savory breakfast. :haha: Then the second cake is bigger and for everyone at the party. It's my way of keeping a close family way about the birthdays. Does that make sense? My littlest bebe is going to be 4 years old on the 2nd. :cry: They grow up too fast!Click to expand...
> 
> I do exactly the same thing :) Usually a cupcake with candles. I also take a pic of them in one of DH's shirts (same one for each child each year) next to their tree that we planted with their placenta when they were born and I write them a birthday letter which goes into an album which they will get when they turn 18
> 
> Middle ds is in danger of being strangled tonight!!!!Click to expand...

Wow that letter thing is a fab idea, can I copy you? Not _too_ late for Holly's 1st letter, I can backdate it, or explain honestly in the letter how I got the idea! Then she'll read about you Trin in 17yrs time:haha: Mind you, I hope she'll have met you for real before then!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- I will find out. :) Probably not until the end of April though.
> 
> Kit- Their relationship is pretty much the same. So cuddly and yet so pushy. :haha:
> 
> *insert sing song voice now* I found a new mad scientist test to determine gender....
> 
> *gets bunsen burner and litmus paper ready*Click to expand...

You forgot your teat pipette Kit :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

anyone want to see a pic of the dress i have bought for my sisters wedding? x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> anyone want to see a pic of the dress i have bought for my sisters wedding? x

Yes!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Clare I'm sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone want to see a pic of the dress i have bought for my sisters wedding? x
> 
> Yes!Click to expand...

Yes two!


----------



## mummyApril

well firstly i peed on bicarbonate of soda and it didnt do anything! so maybe it is meant to be baking powder erm i dont know haha secondly the dress...


----------



## Mollykins

It seems my OH is vacillating between Logan Alexander and Lucas Alexander... :-k


----------



## mummyApril

https://images.asos.com/inv/media/3/9/9/6/1476993/gold/image1xl.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> well firstly i peed on bicarbonate of soda and it didnt do anything! so maybe it is meant to be baking powder erm i dont know haha secondly the dress...

I'll try baking powder too and see what happens. :)


----------



## mummyApril

ah the beckhams are having a girl :) so sweet


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well firstly i peed on bicarbonate of soda and it didnt do anything! so maybe it is meant to be baking powder erm i dont know haha secondly the dress...
> 
> I'll try baking powder too and see what happens. :)Click to expand...

that would help :)


----------



## Mollykins

Classic yet shimmery... I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Classic yet shimmery... I like it. :thumbup:

thankyou :) its a similar colour to the bridesmaids which my sister wanted and my sister approved so its all good :) lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Fizzed right away and a lot!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...have you come back down to earth yet? Have you stopped grinning like a Cheshire cat? I do hope not lovely :winkwink:

Slowly coming back down to earth!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/xfile.gif I've been busy fulfilling my new role- all the housework and dinner is done _before_ DH is home :angelnot: And have planned some swimming and rollerblading and cycling with LO to counteract the effects of the comedown this week!

hey Kit thinking of your V day thumbup:) well I'm going to :cry: so much with emotion when you post your pics of your :baby: It's suddenly becoming real :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Classic yet shimmery... I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> thankyou :) its a similar colour to the bridesmaids which my sister wanted and my sister approved so its all good :) lol xClick to expand...

It's lovely, I didn't even notice it was a maternity dress at first either!! When's the Big Day? At least you're going to your sister's wedding!:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Classic yet shimmery... I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> thankyou :) its a similar colour to the bridesmaids which my sister wanted and my sister approved so its all good :) lol xClick to expand...
> 
> It's lovely, I didn't even notice it was a maternity dress at first either!! When's the Big Day? At least you're going to your sister's wedding!:wacko:Click to expand...

You know, perhaps it was best she didn't come... would it have been so wonderful if she was there being a Debbie Downer?


----------



## Mollykins

Would anyone like to see the floorplan to the place we are (hopefully!) going to move to?


----------



## Sarachka

I recon the beckhams did PGD


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening all im just catching up now did try and ost on my lunch but went a bit awire from what i can see:shrug:hope all are ok and had or having a good start to the wk:thumbup:


Clare-forgot to say at lunch time yay for the 3+ on digi is it all a bit more real now?




firstbaby25 said:


> you working today new mummy?


Jaynie yes i was on my lunch at work and phone had one on it did a lovely long post then it dissapeared:shrug:how are you doing lovely? How is the business venture coming along with your mummsie?




HollyMonkey said:


> THIS IS MY FIRST BnB POST EVER WRITTEN FROM OUTSIDE IN THE GARDEN! In the sun on a deckchair:wohoo:


Bethany you is toooo jammy for words and where is our cake:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm having major tenderness in my abdomen. Ive never felt this before with ovulation and have been on the verge of puking all day. Think I'm releasing a whole batch of eggs to make quadruplets.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> I recon the beckhams did PGD

so do i !


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Fizzed right away and a lot!

hmm maybe its not meant to haha x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Classic yet shimmery... I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> thankyou :) its a similar colour to the bridesmaids which my sister wanted and my sister approved so its all good :) lol xClick to expand...
> 
> It's lovely, I didn't even notice it was a maternity dress at first either!! When's the Big Day? At least you're going to your sister's wedding!:wacko:Click to expand...

the 28th of June! i was meant to be bridesmaid but she didnt want a fat bridesmaid :dohh: but its ok, its your sisters loss hun xx


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Classic yet shimmery... I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> thankyou :) its a similar colour to the bridesmaids which my sister wanted and my sister approved so its all good :) lol xClick to expand...
> 
> It's lovely, I didn't even notice it was a maternity dress at first either!! When's the Big Day? At least you're going to your sister's wedding!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> the 28th of June! i was meant to be bridesmaid but she didnt want a fat bridesmaid :dohh: but its ok, its your sisters loss hun xxClick to expand...

Omg. Your sister is rude! There is a difference between FAT and PREGNANT. :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Here's the floorplan. :) I hope we get it.
 



Attached Files:







floor plan.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mollykins

Sara- I hope your tummy pains are good indicators towards massive eggy drop. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Would anyone like to see the floorplan to the place we are (hopefully!) going to move to?

yes yes yes please x


----------



## Mollykins

I passed it by 10, now 11 posts BUT here it is... 

*SARACHKA!*

*I hereby dedicate this here 4k post of mine to you. I hope that you catch that lovely eggy and get your  this month.* :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Molly...did you notice the post number of your floorplan at all??? 

:ninja:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It seems my OH is vacillating between Logan Alexander and Lucas Alexander... :-k

Oooo, we might have a Luke and a Lucas!!


----------



## mummyApril

im a fool i have gone past my 1000th post i was concentrating on peeing on cabbages and baking soda! i want to dedicate my first big post to all of you turtles you have all made me feel so welcome and helped me when ive needed you, been there for me when ive been down! 

To you that are TTC i give you all the :dust::dust::dust: in the world, you will get pregnant (and soon) and you will have your baby!

To you that are pregnant i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

I am so glad and privileged to be sharing this journey with you girls whether you are pregnant or not i count you all as my friend.

Heres to happiness health and love but most of all loads of babies :D

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh Molly...did you notice the post number of your floorplan at all???
> 
> :ninja:

:shock: :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Hand it over Kit... come on... hand over the thorny branch.


----------



## Mollykins

Lovely dedication April. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...have you come back down to earth yet? Have you stopped grinning like a Cheshire cat? I do hope not lovely :winkwink:
> 
> Slowly coming back down to earth!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/xfile.gif I've been busy fulfilling my new role- all the housework and dinner is done _before_ DH is home :angelnot: And have planned some swimming and rollerblading and cycling with LO to counteract the effects of the comedown this week!
> 
> hey Kit thinking of your V day thumbup:) well I'm going to :cry: so much with emotion when you post your pics of your :baby: It's suddenly becoming real :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh my, we are the good wife! Remember..be ready to listen to your husband when he returns from work because anything your husband has to say is much more important than what you have to say :winkwink:

Ahhh thanks for thinking about my wee bebe...I can't wait to meet him/her :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I recon the beckhams did PGD
> 
> so do i !Click to expand...

What's pgd?:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly...did you notice the post number of your floorplan at all???
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> :shock: :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> Hand it over Kit... come on... hand over the thorny branch.Click to expand...

*sings* youre guna get the houseee youre guna get the houseeee


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I recon the beckhams did PGD
> 
> so do i !Click to expand...

Me three!!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm wish Holly Bee... what the heck is PGD?


----------



## mummyApril

i believe its where you pay toons of money to have the sex of the baby you want ? like an ivf thingy? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...have you come back down to earth yet? Have you stopped grinning like a Cheshire cat? I do hope not lovely :winkwink:
> 
> Slowly coming back down to earth!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/xfile.gif I've been busy fulfilling my new role- all the housework and dinner is done _before_ DH is home :angelnot: And have planned some swimming and rollerblading and cycling with LO to counteract the effects of the comedown this week!
> 
> hey Kit thinking of your V day thumbup:) well I'm going to :cry: so much with emotion when you post your pics of your :baby: It's suddenly becoming real :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, we are the good wife! Remember..be ready to listen to your husband when he returns from work because anything your husband has to say is much more important than what you have to say :winkwink:
> 
> Ahhh thanks for thinking about my wee bebe...I can't wait to meet him/her :cloud9:Click to expand...

:haha: Well I thought I'd make an effort for my first real day of married life, since yesterday was our "honeymoon" !!!!
We sniggered like teenagers when he came home from work tonight and addressed each other formally as Mr and Mrs :wedding:


----------



## mummyApril

not toons tons!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I recon the beckhams did PGD
> 
> so do i !Click to expand...
> 
> What's pgd?:shrug:Click to expand...

Preimplantation Gender Diagnosis.....in other words, gender manipulation.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i believe its where you pay toons of money to have the sex of the baby you want ? like an ivf thingy? x

Didn't Da Beckhams split up a few years back?:shrug:
Have they got other kids?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly...did you notice the post number of your floorplan at all???
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> :shock: :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> Hand it over Kit... come on... hand over the thorny branch.Click to expand...

Ummm, I think Jaynie had it last :shrug: :winkwink:

No need my lovely...it's a good omen regarding your new abode :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> not toons tons!

I thought you were just emphasising how many toooooons of ££££££££!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i believe its where you pay toons of money to have the sex of the baby you want ? like an ivf thingy? x
> 
> Didn't Da Beckhams split up a few years back?:shrug:
> Have they got other kids?Click to expand...

he had a indiscretion a few years back....

they have 3 boys...... Think its legal in the us where they lived, now they are back in the uk:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i believe its where you pay toons of money to have the sex of the baby you want ? like an ivf thingy? x
> 
> Didn't Da Beckhams split up a few years back?:shrug:
> Have they got other kids?Click to expand...

They didn't split although I'm amazed after his antics! Not exactly the faithful type is David :nope: He got seriously caught with his pants down (Rebecca Loos) but Victoria forgives him no matter what :shrug:

They have 3 boys just now sooooooooo...... PGD or just lucky?


----------



## mummyApril

oh those poor people in that tsunami :cry: the footage is awful :(


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i believe its where you pay toons of money to have the sex of the baby you want ? like an ivf thingy? x
> 
> Didn't Da Beckhams split up a few years back?:shrug:
> Have they got other kids?Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't split although I'm amazed after his antics! Not exactly the faithful type is David :nope: He got seriously caught with his pants down (Rebecca Loos) but Victoria forgives him no matter what :shrug:
> 
> They have 3 boys just now sooooooooo...... PGD or just lucky?Click to expand...

that loos woman then said she was a lesbian....had a boob job then had a baby !!!!:haha: the lives of the rich and famous

I bet Victoria does not have to manage in her new look trousers at work that are bursting but does not get paid till friday :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I recon the beckhams did PGD
> 
> so do i !Click to expand...

Me four:thumbup: wonder how much it cost:shrug:

Im off lovelys tired after monday:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> oh those poor people in that tsunami :cry: the footage is awful :(

I know...just hideous. Over 2000 bodies washed up today :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I recon the beckhams did PGD
> 
> so do i !Click to expand...

I said that to Adam! They're in America now where no offence molly in medicine money seems to talk and there's no hfea. We have to go to court to earn the right to select saviour siblings over here so in that respect it's the same (money)... But yes, I concur!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> It seems my OH is vacillating between Logan Alexander and Lucas Alexander... :-k

Love the name Lucas but the oh doesn't... He's so fussy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh and I have been reminiscing about our wedding:cloud9: We're both genuinely surprised at how fabulous it was- given that we arranged everything at really short notice and on a small scale and low budget (apart from the Champagne and my bag:haha:) so our expectations weren't very high and it turned out to be all just magic magic magic! 
I thought I was back to earth but with Dh coming home I've been beamed up again to planet newly wed! Weird, given we've lived together for years and have a kid and lots good and bad life experiences (and animals:haha:) together already:shrug:

:hugs: to everyone, I have love to share:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42064847 Before and after photos


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I've just understood why newly weds are packed off to some remote island on a honeymoon together straight after the wedding- it's to stop them rambling on to friends and family about it :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i believe its where you pay toons of money to have the sex of the baby you want ? like an ivf thingy? x
> 
> Didn't Da Beckhams split up a few years back?:shrug:
> Have they got other kids?Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't split although I'm amazed after his antics! Not exactly the faithful type is David :nope: He got seriously caught with his pants down (Rebecca Loos) but Victoria forgives him no matter what :shrug:
> 
> They have 3 boys just now sooooooooo...... PGD or just lucky?Click to expand...
> 
> that loos woman then said she was a lesbian....had a boob job then had a baby !!!!:haha: the lives of the rich and famous
> 
> I bet Victoria does not have to manage in her new look trousers at work that are bursting but does not get paid till friday :wacko:Click to expand...

Ooo, some serious maternity shopping on the agenda for you then m'love? 

POT PICS! POT PICS! POT PICS! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh holly it sounds lovely I secretly long to be married but especially to have a marraige :cloud9: I definitely don't want my baby daddy to be like my dad! You seem to have found the proverbial soul mate and it's tres exciting for you both... 

Molly you :ninja: you! what do prefer of Lucas and Logan? Any preferences. Your house looks lovely, a nice family sized home.

April such a lovely post :flower: such a sweet heart!

Kit I have to say here I'm sure the beckhams sued rebecca loos and won. She had claimed the full works and all she had were texts?? I'm sure I remember that!

What about myrtle for ginge's hamster?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And I've just understood why newly weds are packed off to some remote island on a honeymoon together straight after the wedding- it's to stop them rambling on to friends and family about it :haha:

Oh please don't stop rambling Holly...I love all things wedding :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh holly it sounds lovely I secretly long to be married but especially to have a marraige :cloud9: I definitely don't want my baby daddy to be like my dad! You seem to have found the proverbial soul mate and it's tres exciting for you both...
> 
> Molly you :ninja: you! what do prefer of Lucas and Logan? Any preferences. Your house looks lovely, a nice family sized home.
> 
> April such a lovely post :flower: such a sweet heart!
> 
> Kit I have to say here I'm sure the beckhams sued rebecca loos and won. She had claimed the full works and all she had were texts?? I'm sure I remember that!
> 
> What about myrtle for ginge's hamster?

You might be right but I was sure they threatened to sue but never actually did which was perceived as a bit of an admission? Could be wrong though :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Night all:kiss: My HUSBAND has summoned me to bed! Must obey! He is more important and interesting than I am :happydance:

:hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps love the name Myrtle, if it's a girl hamster?


----------



## kit_cat

Any of the UK ladies watching One Born Every Minute?


----------



## mummyApril

i have it on record is it bad? im not allowed to watch it without OH x


----------



## kit_cat

Night Holly...sleep tight you newly-wed turt you! :happydance:

:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i have it on record is it bad? im not allowed to watch it without OH x

No, it's good! No screamers this week - phew!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have it on record is it bad? im not allowed to watch it without OH x
> 
> No, it's good! No screamers this week - phew!Click to expand...

oh a calm week! i admire them i want to do it like they do lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have it on record is it bad? im not allowed to watch it without OH x
> 
> No, it's good! No screamers this week - phew!Click to expand...
> 
> oh a calm week! i admire them i want to do it like they do lol xClick to expand...

Me too...it's an emotional week ....:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have it on record is it bad? im not allowed to watch it without OH x
> 
> No, it's good! No screamers this week - phew!Click to expand...
> 
> oh a calm week! i admire them i want to do it like they do lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too...it's an emotional week ....:cry:Click to expand...

i will cry i do every week! im a wreck lol but then OH cries at it too but ssshhh i didnt tell you that hehe x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have it on record is it bad? im not allowed to watch it without OH x
> 
> No, it's good! No screamers this week - phew!Click to expand...
> 
> oh a calm week! i admire them i want to do it like they do lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too...it's an emotional week ....:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i will cry i do every week! im a wreck lol but then OH cries at it too but ssshhh i didnt tell you that hehe xClick to expand...

:haha: I won't tell :shhh:


----------



## mummyApril

im off to bed now so sleep tight my lovelies xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....I meant to say...the new abode looks fa-buh-less! My fingers are crossed big time for it all to work out :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night April- sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, girls! Sorry I've been so absent lately! I've just had quite the nausea (yes, I blame myself) and have had a hard time even getting out of bed. I've tried to catch up as I could, but didn't find the energy to post anything.
I'm WAY behind, now, so I'm going to have to catch up, later.
Feeling a bit better today. I had my first prenatal appointment this morning - uneventful. Peed in a cup, gave a bunch of my blood, and answered a ton of questions about me and my family medical history. Yawn. 
I have an appointment set up with an independent midwife next week to discuss a homebirth, so I'm excited about that. I'm still on the fence; but I really want to do a homebirth if I can.

Mmm, I think I'm going to go take a nice long nap, now. Sleepy and :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Luna :hi:

Sorry you've got the voms :nope: Not good. Take it easy m'love. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies how r u just popping in to say hi. I have been ok depends on the day or hour rather . Looking 4ward to ivf in hopefully a couple months. Filled out all papers and they said they r 99 percent sure I will have a healthy baby with ivf.


----------



## kit_cat

It's good night from me too ladies.

Enjoy what's left of your days and I'll catch y'all tomorrow :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies how r u just popping in to say hi. I have been ok depends on the day or hour rather . Looking 4ward to ivf in hopefully a couple months. Filled out all papers and they said they r 99 percent sure I will have a healthy baby with ivf.

Oh addie...I've been thinking so much about you. Thanks for popping in m'love :hugs:

That is fantastic news about the IVF and really something amazing to focus on for the future :thumbup:

Lots of love to you :hug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

This is new furry (that the dogs is currently wanting to lick to death)



She needs a name (thats not myrtle OH says :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning Molly:hi: Did you sleep well? You're just in time for tea and wedding cake breakfast:haha:
> 
> Morning/afternoon married pants. :flower:
> 
> I think I did sleep well... except for dreaming about alligators trying to eat me and seeing two tribal men push a dead child into the river as a sort of burial. :nope:
> 
> Funny about that cake for breakfast... on the girls' birthday I get them two cakes (sometimes I make them, sometimes I buy them) but they get one very small one and I wake up early so that my OH and I can walk into the room with candles lit and we sing them "Wake up, it's your birthday!" Then they have a piece of special cake for breakfast while I make a more savory breakfast. :haha: Then the second cake is bigger and for everyone at the party. It's my way of keeping a close family way about the birthdays. Does that make sense? My littlest bebe is going to be 4 years old on the 2nd. :cry: They grow up too fast!Click to expand...
> 
> I do exactly the same thing :) Usually a cupcake with candles. I also take a pic of them in one of DH's shirts (same one for each child each year) next to their tree that we planted with their placenta when they were born and I write them a birthday letter which goes into an album which they will get when they turn 18
> 
> Middle ds is in danger of being strangled tonight!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that letter thing is a fab idea, can I copy you? Not _too_ late for Holly's 1st letter, I can backdate it, or explain honestly in the letter how I got the idea! Then she'll read about you Trin in 17yrs time:haha: Mind you, I hope she'll have met you for real before then!Click to expand...

I don't mind at all. It makes me cry when I go back and read the boys' letters. I also wrote their birth story for them. You forget so quickly, and I find especially with more than one I mix them up! I know it sounds terrible and you think you never would but it happens


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning ladies

Fab looking house Molly :thumbup:

Clare, hope your granddad is ok. My granddad is in the UK and I worry about him. He turns 90 in June. Wish I could go see him :nope:

I finally have my BB working. So exciting. But I feel ******** because it's all so new and different

I'm going to see my homoeopath this afternoon. I don't think I'm coping as well as I should be and I'm not sleeping which makes everything worse

I'm procrastinating. Don't feel like sorting and packing but I must


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont know how my grandad is yet,waiting for a call :(

5w + 1 day this is dragging :haha:


i called my hamsters nigel and gary :rofl:


----------



## poas

Morning all :) I think I have to give up on trying to know what's going on...I can't stay awake past 9pm at the latest so miss toooooooooo much gossip!!
Clare whats wrong with Grandad? :,(


----------



## babyhopes2010

i cant prenounce it but basically he has something serious with hes stomach and its leaking some acid making him real poorly hes in lot of pain and on morphine :cry: think hes having op this morning xx


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning all

Did not attempt to catch the egg yesterday - OH and I both felt ill and just weren't up to it. We were fast asleep by 10pm. Oh well, on to cycle 7 & 2012 due date.


----------



## Sarachka

PGD isn't actually that expensive. £3k will get you a trip over to Spain and the egg of your choice. I'd totally do it if I had 3 boys!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Fab looking house Molly :thumbup:
> 
> Clare, hope your granddad is ok. My granddad is in the UK and I worry about him. He turns 90 in June. Wish I could go see him :nope:
> 
> I finally have my BB working. So exciting. But I feel ******** because it's all so new and different
> 
> I'm going to see my homoeopath this afternoon. I don't think I'm coping as well as I should be and I'm not sleeping which makes everything worse
> 
> I'm procrastinating. Don't feel like sorting and packing but I must

Poor Trin. I'm sorry you feel like it's all getting on top of you. Try to focus a little bit more on you for the time being Trin (I know that sounds obvious but you are Super Trin after all), sounds like you really need to lick your wounds. Of course, you are right, sleep deprivation is the worst thing to make everything 10X worse. I hope your homeopath can work some magic for you.:hugs:

Erm, what was the missing word above Trin? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Did not attempt to catch the egg yesterday - OH and I both felt ill and just weren't up to it. We were fast asleep by 10pm. Oh well, on to cycle 7 & 2012 due date.

Are you sure that you definitely did O and haven't just picked up the start of your surge? Maybe do another OPK to see?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> PGD isn't actually that expensive. £3k will get you a trip over to Spain and the egg of your choice. I'd totally do it if I had 3 boys!!

:haha: Just like Easter!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Fab looking house Molly :thumbup:
> 
> Clare, hope your granddad is ok. My granddad is in the UK and I worry about him. He turns 90 in June. Wish I could go see him :nope:
> 
> I finally have my BB working. So exciting. But I feel ******** because it's all so new and different
> 
> I'm going to see my homoeopath this afternoon. I don't think I'm coping as well as I should be and I'm not sleeping which makes everything worse
> 
> I'm procrastinating. Don't feel like sorting and packing but I must
> 
> Poor Trin. I'm sorry you feel like it's all getting on top of you. Try to focus a little bit more on you for the time being Trin (I know that sounds obvious but you are Super Trin after all), sounds like you really need to lick your wounds. Of course, you are right, sleep deprivation is the worst thing to make everything 10X worse. I hope your homeopath can work some magic for you.:hugs:
> 
> Erm, what was the missing word above Trin? :shrug:Click to expand...

I just saw it censored me :rofl: r e t a r d e d.....didn't think it was that bad :shrug:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'm inclined to agree with you *Sarachka*, I'd be tempted had Holly been a boy, even though they're stepsons to me, 4 boys in one household is alot of boyness!

*Clare* goodluck for your grandad's op today :hugs:
*
Trin* I hope your homeopath can help you sleep, you've had a double whammy of bad luck, emotionally but also the physical messing with your hormones doesn't help. I'm sure you'll start feeling better soon. :hugs: I find sport is always a good recipe for the blues, if you can get one of your vigorous walking sessions in (with a bit of jolly music, nothing too weepy!) it might help too, especially with the sleeping :thumbup: 

The sun's just coming out here:D I'm going to paint flowers all day, and might even put my easel on the terrace so that LO has a nice outdoor play zone- she loved it out there yesterday, now she can walk like a grown-up :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Fab looking house Molly :thumbup:
> 
> Clare, hope your granddad is ok. My granddad is in the UK and I worry about him. He turns 90 in June. Wish I could go see him :nope:
> 
> I finally have my BB working. So exciting. But I feel ******** because it's all so new and different
> 
> I'm going to see my homoeopath this afternoon. I don't think I'm coping as well as I should be and I'm not sleeping which makes everything worse
> 
> I'm procrastinating. Don't feel like sorting and packing but I must
> 
> Poor Trin. I'm sorry you feel like it's all getting on top of you. Try to focus a little bit more on you for the time being Trin (I know that sounds obvious but you are Super Trin after all), sounds like you really need to lick your wounds. Of course, you are right, sleep deprivation is the worst thing to make everything 10X worse. I hope your homeopath can work some magic for you.:hugs:
> 
> Erm, what was the missing word above Trin? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it censored me :rofl: r e t a r d e d.....didn't think it was that bad :shrug:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:Click to expand...

I used that word in one of my French posts with Molly, R***** as in 'late' and it did the same!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all
> 
> Did not attempt to catch the egg yesterday - OH and I both felt ill and just weren't up to it. We were fast asleep by 10pm. Oh well, on to cycle 7 & 2012 due date.
> 
> Are you sure that you definitely did O and haven't just picked up the start of your surge? Maybe do another OPK to see?Click to expand...

I'm not even going to attempt to reason with her, she's clearly decided she's moving onto cycle 7 without knowing exactly when or if she's O'd yet:shrug: She's just like me Sarachka for that :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i cant prenounce it but basically he has something serious with hes stomach and its leaking some acid making him real poorly hes in lot of pain and on morphine :cry: think hes having op this morning xx

Hope everything goes to plan with your grandad Clare..I hope he'll be just fine.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> This is new furry (that the dogs is currently wanting to lick to death)
> 
> View attachment 181142
> 
> 
> She needs a name (thats not myrtle OH says :haha:)

Hmmmm, I quite liked Myrtle but I'll have a think....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all
> 
> Did not attempt to catch the egg yesterday - OH and I both felt ill and just weren't up to it. We were fast asleep by 10pm. Oh well, on to cycle 7 & 2012 due date.
> 
> Are you sure that you definitely did O and haven't just picked up the start of your surge? Maybe do another OPK to see?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even going to reason with her, she's clearly decided she's moving onto cycle 7 without knowing exactly when or if she's O'd yet:shrug: She's just like me Sarachka for that :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I know you're right but it doesn't stop me trying damn it! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all
> 
> Did not attempt to catch the egg yesterday - OH and I both felt ill and just weren't up to it. We were fast asleep by 10pm. Oh well, on to cycle 7 & 2012 due date.
> 
> Are you sure that you definitely did O and haven't just picked up the start of your surge? Maybe do another OPK to see?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even going to reason with her, she's clearly decided she's moving onto cycle 7 without knowing exactly when or if she's O'd yet:shrug: She's just like me Sarachka for that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know you're right but it doesn't stop me trying damn it! :winkwink:Click to expand...

And you're right to try, she may just end up eating hats like I had to :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ginge your hamster is so cute!! 

I've only had male hammies like you Clare (Nigel and Gary:rofl:) and mine were called Ivan and Tolstoy. My BF has a goldfish called Steve.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodness 10:15 already! Off to change LO's nappy and https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/artiste-peintre.gif and eat wedding cake. I'll save you a slice *newmummy*!!!!!

Catch you later turts:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Big time tumbleweed!!!! :-=


----------



## kit_cat

It's munch time!! :munch:

Today, I shall be having 2 mini wholemeal pitta pockets with low fat cheese, and rocket salad. I will follow this up with a delectable yoghurt and fruit of my choice..NOM NOM NOM. Anyone like some? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh kit it us rather tumble weedy these days. I would love to share lunch with you! So bad but I just had bacon and mushroom on toast :munch: :munch: was lovely.

My uncle just picked me up in his bentley :cloud9: although people were looking I suspect they thought I had a sugar daddy and/or was a prostitute. 

My nephews, twins born at 22 weeks are having a hard time. (trin reminded me of this!) I feel bad some kid called one r et ar ded (they have learning difficulties/disabilities) the other has been gripped by a fully grown man at a rugby match. People make me so mad!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ergh, i'm ill today have a nasty sore throat. Not impressed at all and it's been foggy all morning here! I think I have an ear/nose/throat problem because my ears are hurting along with the sore throat and my nose is all stuffy blech!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> My uncle just picked me up in his bentley :cloud9: although people were looking I suspect they thought I had a sugar daddy and/or was a prostitute.
> 
> 
> :rofl: :flasher:
> 
> 
> I'm in the garden all day today, it's such fab weather! 20° and sunny:cloud9:
> 
> Had a long chat with my friend who had her baby a couple of weeks ago- she's a bit stressed coz she's breast feeding and :baby: is losing weight.
> 
> AND I WILL HAVE LUNCH WITH ALL OF YOU! I'M STARVING!!:munch: LO and I had lunch outdoors- she really likes red pesto sauce I've discovered today:haha: Going to have a pot of Lapsang on the terrace with wedding cake in a mo like I did yesterday:happydance:Then we're going to the park where Holly will wow her friends with her walking- we last went almost a week ago now, and since then she has learnt COMPLETELY to walk, and even a few running steps! The other mums will be very surprised!
> 
> Get well soon Ginge:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Sarachka

I decided not to OPK last night for 2 reasons - 1) bc I just could.not.be.arsed to get off the sofa and 2) to not obsess and treat it as a write-off month.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow it will be so nice to cycle to my swimming club tonight in clement weather and not freeze my tits off like I have been all winter!! And soon the clocks change so for at least the journey there it will be daylight!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is your tum feeling better sarachka?x


----------



## Sarachka

Yes thanks love. I'm sure it was crazy octuplet ovulation. I'm ok now though and ready for some wedding cake, cheers x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yes thanks love. I'm sure it was crazy octuplet ovulation. I'm ok now though and ready for some wedding cake, cheers x

:cake:

I had massive O pains the month I got my non-sticky BFP, I sometimes wonder if I don't O the other times without pain?:shrug:
Octuplets, splendid! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all well just bought myself a red cabbage anyone know what pg its on?


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy did you find the page? x


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh i have an onion! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon lovelies. My absence this morning can completely be blamed on the fact that my head exploded this morning around 5am, still a bit sore but definitely manageable. 

I had written down yesterday a little note that said, "Monday... one day closer to Thursday <3" Well, Thursday is our anniversary and my OH saw my little note last night and said to me, "So, what's Thursday?" And so my trickster self came out and said innocently, "I'll be 15 weeks honey." He got this sneaky little look in his eye and a smile and then says, "Oh yes... that's right." The man thinks I forgot our anniversary. :haha: 


April- Congrats on the onion love. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon lovelies. My absence this morning can completely be blamed on the fact that my head exploded this morning around 5am, still a bit sore but definitely manageable.
> 
> I had written down yesterday a little note that said, "Monday... one day closer to Thursday <3" Well, Thursday is our anniversary and my OH saw my little note last night and said to me, "So, what's Thursday?" And so my trickster self came out and said innocently, "I'll be 15 weeks honey." He got this sneaky little look in his eye and a smile and then says, "Oh yes... that's right." The man thinks I forgot our anniversary. :haha:
> 
> 
> April- Congrats on the onion love. :hugs:

haha thats brilliant lol, hope your heads better soon! and thankyou :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon lovelies. My absence this morning can completely be blamed on the fact that my head exploded this morning around 5am, still a bit sore but definitely manageable.
> 
> I had written down yesterday a little note that said, "Monday... one day closer to Thursday <3" Well, Thursday is our anniversary and my OH saw my little note last night and said to me, "So, what's Thursday?" And so my trickster self came out and said innocently, "I'll be 15 weeks honey." He got this sneaky little look in his eye and a smile and then says, "Oh yes... that's right." The man thinks I forgot our anniversary. :haha:
> 
> 
> April- Congrats on the onion love. :hugs:
> 
> haha thats brilliant lol, hope your heads better soon! and thankyou :)Click to expand...

Thanks. :) The head is getting better with every minute passed. :thumbup: My OH is working late today... he's been double booked so he said that he probably won't be home until 2300/11pm :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Right my water has stayed basically the same colour purplewill post picture in a min does that mean girl then or has it gone wrong??


----------



## new mummy2010

Right whats the bicarb or baking soda ones lol!!


----------



## Mollykins

The fact that it stayed purple is suppose to indicate a girl. :) The other test is to put one teaspoon of baking soda in a bit of your wee and if it fizzes right away, it's a boy... if it doesn't, it's a girl.


----------



## mummyApril

woah thats late Molly, and yay for girl cabbage wee lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- This is for you. :hugs: https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=236


----------



## Mollykins

April- This one is for you. :) https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=78


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's gonna take some willpower to get me in the pool from 8 til 9 this evening:haha: Just put LO to bed and feel like doing the same myself! So off for a 20min power nap :bodyb:

Hello Molly :hi: It's your anniversary of how many years on Thursday?


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies how r u just popping in to say hi. I have been ok depends on the day or hour rather . Looking 4ward to ivf in hopefully a couple months. Filled out all papers and they said they r 99 percent sure I will have a healthy baby with ivf.

:hugs:thank you for dropping in Addie been thinking of you dear, im so happy that your looking forward to your ivf lovely keep us posted :kiss:


Molly i will do that one on return from dog walk as just got back from parents evening very proud of my lil man Reece :cloud9:super reports:happydance:.......oh and batteries already died from pot pics and baby buys:shrug:thinks its nakered myself need a lovely new high mega pixal one me thinks:thumbup:brb


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- It will be 3 years. :) Where all of Holly's friends most impressed with bipedal activity today? She always looks so determined to blaze that trail in the photos you post. :thumbup:

NewMummy- Have you posted those pot pics yet? Did I miss them? 

On a totally unrelated note: My cousin is about 7 weeks pregnant, has had a threatened miscarriage and put on bed rest and yet she's already bought a new travel system for baby. :-k I'm at a loss. :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: for ur cousin.
Its so tempting to buy stuff but ill just window shop until 26weeks x


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Molly...thanks for the link...awwww :awww: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- You are welcome :hugs: How was your day? We have a rain, wind, and thunderstorm coming through here so... blah. Stuck inside we are. :nope:

Clare- I haven't bought a single thing yet. :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

pg 2183 &2184 Molly think you seen them as you thanked the post !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I see you lurking doll face. I am sorry you are feeling so ill. :( Hope today is better.


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> pg 2183 &2184 Molly think you seen them as you thanked the post !!!

:haha: Of course I did. Pregnancy brain and all that. :dohh: I went to reheat my coffee in the microwave and accidentally put it in the refrigerator instead. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- It will be 3 years. :) Where all of Holly's friends most impressed with bipedal activity today? She always looks so determined to blaze that trail in the photos you post. :thumbup:
> 
> NewMummy- Have you posted those pot pics yet? Did I miss them?
> 
> On a totally unrelated note: My cousin is about 7 weeks pregnant, has had a threatened miscarriage and put on bed rest and yet she's already bought a new travel system for baby. :-k I'm at a loss. :shrug:

Oh yes, Holly was walking for England in the park this evening!:wohoo: Showing all those little French babies how to do it properly:haha:

I'm whipping myself into action with Kit's thorny branch to get me to the swimming pool, I'll feel fab after so it's worth the effort, even though DH is just sitting down with a glass of vino next to me! Tempting!

Catch you later ladies:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- You are welcome :hugs: How was your day? We have a rain, wind, and thunderstorm coming through here so... blah. Stuck inside we are. :nope:
> 
> Clare- I haven't bought a single thing yet. :shrug:

My day was ok thanks. I got loads of work done but not the work I had planned to do :wacko: I'll need to do a couple of hours tonight to make up for that :dohh: It's cold today..not sunny at all :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- It will be 3 years. :) Where all of Holly's friends most impressed with bipedal activity today? She always looks so determined to blaze that trail in the photos you post. :thumbup:
> 
> NewMummy- Have you posted those pot pics yet? Did I miss them?
> 
> On a totally unrelated note: My cousin is about 7 weeks pregnant, has had a threatened miscarriage and put on bed rest and yet she's already bought a new travel system for baby. :-k I'm at a loss. :shrug:
> 
> Oh yes, Holly was walking for England in the park this evening!:wohoo: Showing all those little French babies how to do it properly:haha:
> 
> I'm whipping myself into action with Kit's thorny branch to get me to the swimming pool, I'll feel fab after so it's worth the effort, even though DH is just sitting down with a glass of vino next to me! Tempting!
> 
> Catch you later ladies:kiss:Click to expand...

So _THAT'S_ where my thorny branch got to..and I blamed Jaynie! :winkwink:

Enjoy your swim session :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou for the video link Molly :) x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- It will be 3 years. :) Where all of Holly's friends most impressed with bipedal activity today? She always looks so determined to blaze that trail in the photos you post. :thumbup:
> 
> NewMummy- Have you posted those pot pics yet? Did I miss them?
> 
> On a totally unrelated note: My cousin is about 7 weeks pregnant, has had a threatened miscarriage and put on bed rest and yet she's already bought a new travel system for baby. :-k I'm at a loss. :shrug:
> 
> Oh yes, Holly was walking for England in the park this evening!:wohoo: Showing all those little French babies how to do it properly:haha:
> 
> I'm whipping myself into action with Kit's thorny branch to get me to the swimming pool, I'll feel fab after so it's worth the effort, even though DH is just sitting down with a glass of vino next to me! Tempting!
> 
> Catch you later ladies:kiss:Click to expand...

Have fun at the pool. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> thankyou for the video link Molly :) x

You are very welcome. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I see you lurking doll face. I am sorry you are feeling so ill. :( Hope today is better.

:hi: Yes, I lurk. Trying to get all caught up! Seems impossible. Can't. Miss. A. Day. Anymore.

Still vommy... very vommy today. I'm trying really hard to work up the energy to go to the grocery store... it needs to be done pretty badly. I think I'll have to bring a bowl with me in the car so I don't pull a Kit and puke out the side of my Volvo on 405. :haha:

I've been very 'uncomfortable' down there, too - like UTI, kinda. I feel like I have to pee ALL the time, but when I do just a few drops come out. I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday and they tested my pee and didn't see anything, so it must be my imagination.

Gah, gotta go now. I must buy groceries. Hopefully I can find something I can actually eat... :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Bring your crystallized ginger with you and grab whatever you sounds good to you. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Poor Luna :hugs: Hope the voms don't last too long lovely :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

My youngest (3 years old) just said to me (while watching a movie), "Mommy, I don't think they realize that was not a good idea." :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi :hi:

I just bought a very expensive screen protector for my fancy phone. I decided the fact that I didn't pay for the phone doesn't decrease the value of it so I should spend the money needed to keep the lovely big screen scratch-free

Feeling a bit :sick: myself this evening but it is self-inflicted - coconut and cashew chocolate :cloud9: Hope you feel better soon Luna

Molly, has your cousin had babies before? If she has, i can understand the buying thing. I didn't expect any problems because it had been 11 years since my last mc and I had 3 kids in between

I must also brag about my child. They do national assessments (he's in grade 2 and they do grade 2, 5 and 8). Anyway, he got 100% for literacy and language and 85% for numeracy :amartass:

Been learning zulu language and spelling with oldest DS :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

The fuller cup is the test cup!!











So whats the verdict?? WE say girl :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

did Sarachka say baking soda (us) = bicarb of soda (uk) ,.........../?

I am confused as to which to use


----------



## Mollykins

Another funny read...

NEVER COLD WAX YOUR HOO-HAA


All hair removal methods have tricked women with their promises of easy, painless removal - The Epilady, scissors, razors, Nair and now...the wax. Read on.........

My night began as any other normal weeknight. Come home, fix dinner, play with the kids.

I then had the thought that would ring painfully in my mind for the next few hours: 'Maybe I should get the waxing kit from the medicine cabinet." So I headed to the site of my demise - the bathroom.

It was one of those 'cold wax' kits. No melting a clump of hot wax, you just rub the strips together in your hand, they get warm and you peel them apart and press them to your leg (or wherever else) and you pull the hair right off. No muss, no fuss. How hard can it be? I mean, I'm not a genius, but I am mechanically inclined enough to figure this out. (YA THINK!?!) So I pull one of the thin strips out. Its two strips facing each other stuck together.

Instead of rubbing them together, my genius kicks in so I get out the hair dryer and heat it to 1000 degrees. ('Cold wax,' yeah...right!) I lay the strip across my thigh. Hold the skin around it tight and pull. It works! OK, so it wasn't the best feeling, but it wasn't too bad. I can do this! Hair removal no longer eludes me! I am She-rah, fighter of all wayward body hair and maker of smooth skin extraordinaire.

With my next wax strip I move north. After checking on the kids, I sneak back into the bathroom for the ultimate hair fighting championship. I drop my panties and place one foot on the toilet. Using the same procedure, I apply the wax strip across the right side of my bikini line, covering the right half of my hoo-ha and stretching down to the inside of my butt cheek (it was a long strip). I inhale deeply and brace myself RRRRIIIPPP!!!!

I'm blind!!! Blinded from pain!!!! OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!! Vision returning, I notice that I've only managed to pull off half the strip. CRAP!

Another deep breath and RIPP! Everything is spinning and spotted. I think I may pass out, must stay conscious, must stay conscious. Do I hear crashing drums? Breathe, breathe. OK, back to normal.

I want to see my trophy - a wax covered strip, the one that has caused me so much pain, with my hairy pelt sticking to it. I want to revel in the glory that is my triumph over body hair. I hold up the strip! There's no hair on it.

Where is the hair???

WHERE IS THE WAX???

Slowly I ease my head down, foot still perched on the toilet. I see the hair. The hair that should be on the strip, it's not! I touch. I am touching wax. I run my fingers over the most sensitive part of my body, which is now covered in cold wax and matted hair. Then I make the next BIG mistake, remember my foot is still propped upon the toilet? So I put my foot down.

Sealed shut! My butt is sealed shut. Sealed shut! I penguin walk around the bathroom trying to figure out what to do and think to myself 'Please don't let me get the urge to poop, my head may pop off!' What can I do to melt the wax?

Hot water!! Hot water melts wax! I'll run the hottest water I can stand in the bathtub, get in, immerse the wax-covered bits and the wax should melt and I can gently wipe it off, right???

*WRONG!!!!!!!*

I get in the tub - the water is slightly hotter than that used to torture prisoners of war or sterilize surgical equipment - I sit. Now, the only thing worse than having your nether regions glued together, is having them glued together and then glued to the bottom of the tub in scalding hot water. Which, by the way, doesn't melt cold wax.

So, now I'm stuck to the bottom of the tub as though I had cemented myself to the porcelain!!

God bless the man who had convinced me a few months ago to have a phone put in the bathroom!!!!!

I call my friend, thinking surely she has waxed before and has some secret of how to get me undone. It's a very good conversation starter. 'So, my butt and hoo-ha are glued together to the bottom of the tub!' There is a slight pause. She doesn't know any secret tricks for removal but she does try to hide her laughter from me. She wants to know exactly where the wax is located, 'Are we talking cheeks or hoo-ha?' She's laughing out loud by now ... I can hear her.

I give her the rundown and she suggests I call the number on the side of the box. 

YEAH!!!!! Right!! I should be the joke of someone else's night.

While we go through various solutions, I resort to trying to scrape the wax off with a razor. Nothing feels better than to have your girlie goodies covered in hot wax, glued shut, stuck to the tub in super hot water and then dry-shaving the sticky wax off! By now the brain is not working, dignity has taken a major hike and I'm pretty sure I'm going to need Post-Traumatic Stress counseling for this event.

My friend is still talking with me when I finally see my saving grace-the lotion they give you to remove the excess wax. What do I really have to lose at this point? I rub some on and OH MY GOD!!! The scream probably woke the kids and scared the dickens out of my friend. It's sooo painful, but I really don't care. 'IT WORKS!!

I get a hearty congratulation from my friend and she hangs up. I successfully remove the remainder of the wax and then notice to my grief and despair---THE HAIR IS STILL THERE--- ALL OF IT!

So I recklessly shave it off. Heck, I'm numb by now. Nothing hurts. I could have amputated my own leg at this point.

Next week I'm going to try hair color......


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Congrats on your son... smart boy! You have every right to be so proud. :hugs:

NewMummy- I say girl!


----------



## poas

LOL Molly....I actually experienced something close to this after returning home drunk (pre-Harri) tripping over the bag from superdrug containing wax among other things and thinking 'it says fool-proof...' WHAT AN IDIOT!!


----------



## Mollykins

One more funny....

Old guys are always considerate.

I was in Costco the other day, pushing a cart around, when I collided with a young guy also pushing his cart.
I said to the young guy, "Sorry about that. I'm looking for my wife and I guess I wasn't paying attention to where I was going.."
The young guy says, "That's OK. It's just a coincidence. I'm looking for my wife, too. I can't find her and I'm getting a little desperate."
So, I said, "Well, maybe we can help each other. What does your wife look like?"
The young guy says, "Well, she is 24 years old, tall, with blond hair, green eyes, long legs, big boobs and she's wearing tight white shorts, a halter top and no bra. What does your wife look like?"
I said, "Doesn't matter. Let's look for yours."
Most old guys are helpful like that.


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> did Sarachka say baking soda (us) = bicarb of soda (uk) ,.........../?
> 
> I am confused as to which to use

yup!


----------



## poas

Oh and I have bought quite a few little bits and pieces-I got so scared between my 6 and 7 week scan that after the 7 week scan I just thought-SCREW IT! 
I want something to look forward to, not be afraid of and this keeps me positive :shrug: Plus I REALLY don't want to be dragging Harri baby shopping in the summer hols :)


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> LOL Molly....I actually experienced something close to this after returning home drunk (pre-Harri) tripping over the bag from superdrug containing wax among other things and thinking 'it says fool-proof...' WHAT AN IDIOT!!

:haha: Glad you enjoyed the story then! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> The fact that it stayed purple is suppose to indicate a girl. :) The other test is to put one teaspoon of baking soda in a bit of your wee and if it fizzes right away, it's a boy... if it doesn't, it's a girl.




Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> did Sarachka say baking soda (us) = bicarb of soda (uk) ,.........../?
> 
> I am confused as to which to use
> 
> yup!Click to expand...

Well this one was a no fizzer im intrigued do you think Bethanypants will bet any euro's on these been correct against my actual gender of:baby:next week:haha:im not holding onto it been correct but fun experiments !!!

Sara-love your new tickers nearly birthday time for us:happydance:

Luna-you did wish for sickness hope it passes soon lovely

Clare-hope grandad is going to be ok :hugs:

Bethany-hope youu enjoyed swimming bought myself a big bikini me and OH going on thurs night:happydance:

Kit,April(yay for onion),and everyone else :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My youngest (3 years old) just said to me (while watching a movie), "Mommy, I don't think they realize that was not a good idea." :rofl:

:haha: Like mother, like daughter eh? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> I just bought a very expensive screen protector for my fancy phone. I decided the fact that I didn't pay for the phone doesn't decrease the value of it so I should spend the money needed to keep the lovely big screen scratch-free
> 
> Feeling a bit :sick: myself this evening but it is self-inflicted - coconut and cashew chocolate :cloud9: Hope you feel better soon Luna
> 
> Molly, has your cousin had babies before? If she has, i can understand the buying thing. I didn't expect any problems because it had been 11 years since my last mc and I had 3 kids in between
> 
> I must also brag about my child. They do national assessments (he's in grade 2 and they do grade 2, 5 and 8). Anyway, he got 100% for literacy and language and 85% for numeracy :amartass:
> 
> Been learning zulu language and spelling with oldest DS :wacko:

Hey Trin :wave:

Hope you are feeling a bit better m'love :flower:

Ahh, what a clever young man you have there...you are quite right to brag! :thumbup: Zulu language? That's very exotic!!


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

Molly..I nearly pee'd myself laughing at the waxing story!! OMG...could you imagine? :shock: Thanks for cheering me up lovely :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley....all your experiments seem to be saying girl? Am I right? :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Oh and I have bought quite a few little bits and pieces-I got so scared between my 6 and 7 week scan that after the 7 week scan I just thought-SCREW IT!
> I want something to look forward to, not be afraid of and this keeps me positive :shrug: Plus I REALLY don't want to be dragging Harri baby shopping in the summer hols :)

u can bloody wait :haha:
25th June:Its a date :)
ill be 21+3 and youll be like 28+ lol :)


----------



## Sarachka

Hayleechka when is your birthday?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka..Hayleechka's birthday is the 3rd April :smug: The day after Molly's youngest and my OH's AND sometime round about Molly's birthday too (but that's a secret :winkwink:)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Molly..I nearly pee'd myself laughing at the waxing story!! OMG...could you imagine? :shock: Thanks for cheering me up lovely :kiss:

:haha: You are welcome... but why did you need cheering?? The old man story... that one was sent to me by my grandfather. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Molly..I nearly pee'd myself laughing at the waxing story!! OMG...could you imagine? :shock: Thanks for cheering me up lovely :kiss:
> 
> :haha: You are welcome... but why did you need cheering?? The old man story... that one was sent to me by my grandfather. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh no special reason for enjoying a good chuckle...just some light relief from some heavy stuff at work really :thumbup: 

:haha: Like your grandad's style :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka..Hayleechka's birthday is the 3rd April :smug: The day after Molly's youngest and my OH's AND sometime round about Molly's birthday too (but that's a secret :winkwink:)

Good memory you! :thumbup: I don't like big productions for my birthday... I'm trying to get over that though... I actually allowed us to do something for my birthday last year. :haha: My OH was so proud :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It was worth the thorny whipping, gorgeous swim and 10mins stretching in the baby pool at the end. And the night bike ride was balmy and delicious and smelt of spring evenings:cloud9: Yay for your swim on Thursday newmummy!:happydance:

Pics from today before I go to beddybyes;

The sky from Holly's window this morning, so nice not to see grey! And *Molly!*- just the facial expression you had in mind I think?- Holly doing her walking at the park today!! Note curly haired lad in background, who fell in love with Holly and followed her everywhere while she scowled at him:growlmad: That's my girl, play hard to get :haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









015.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka..Hayleechka's birthday is the 3rd April :smug: The day after Molly's youngest and my OH's AND sometime round about Molly's birthday too (but that's a secret :winkwink:)
> 
> Good memory you! :thumbup: I don't like big productions for my birthday... I'm trying to get over that though... I actually allowed us to do something for my birthday last year. :haha: My OH was so proud :smug:Click to expand...

Ahhh you should enjoy your birthday m'love. It's the one day a year you get to be all "Yay for ME!!" so you should make the most of it :thumbup: It gives your OH and the LO's such pleasure too :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Awwww, LO is so gorgeous..and determined! It's funny how ickle she still is but charging around relentlessly! Lovely pics Holly :flower:

Glad you enjoyed your swim..'twas obviously worth dragging yourself out for :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for your funny stories Molly:rofl: that sounds just like my late Grandad (God bless him)!!!! As for the waxing one- Heaven forbid!:wacko: I only trim my curly locks from time to time with my penknife scissors, the waxing business is all foreign territory to me, but I'm certainly not tempted to go there after reading that!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> It was worth the thorny whipping, gorgeous swim and 10mins stretching in the baby pool at the end. And the night bike ride was balmy and delicious and smelt of spring evenings:cloud9: Yay for your swim on Thursday newmummy!:happydance:
> 
> Pics from today before I go to beddybyes;
> 
> The sky from Holly's window this morning, so nice not to see grey! And *Molly!*- just the facial expression you had in mind I think?- Holly doing her walking at the park today!! Note curly haired lad in background, who fell in love with Holly and followed her everywhere while she scowled at him:growlmad: That's my girl, play hard to get :haha:

:haha: That is just the face! And I love the last pic, it's the, "Very well, you may walk with me but I will NOT hold your hand." :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka..Hayleechka's birthday is the 3rd April :smug: The day after Molly's youngest and my OH's AND sometime round about Molly's birthday too (but that's a secret :winkwink:)
> 
> Good memory you! :thumbup: I don't like big productions for my birthday... I'm trying to get over that though... I actually allowed us to do something for my birthday last year. :haha: My OH was so proud :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh you should enjoy your birthday m'love. It's the one day a year you get to be all "Yay for ME!!" so you should make the most of it :thumbup: It gives your OH and the LO's such pleasure too :flower:Click to expand...

I know. I'm working on it I swear. Last year, we went to a children's center full of "indoor adventure!" :haha: My OH was a bit disappointed and sulky that I chose it but I finally went toe to toe with him and said, "This is my birthday right?? Should I do what you think I should or do what I want? ...We are all having fun here but you, you know." After that he apologized and got busy with the fun. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Awwww, LO is so gorgeous..and determined! It's funny how ickle she still is but charging around relentlessly! Lovely pics Holly :flower:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your swim..'twas obviously worth dragging yourself out for :thumbup:

'Twas indeed. I have long experience of evening sport and know that it's always worth the drag and the whip :thumbup: Are you going to do the cabbage test too?

LO either has determined or smug face when she walks, I guess it's all so new to her still :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks for your funny stories Molly:rofl: that sounds just like my late Grandad (God bless him)!!!! As for the waxing one- Heaven forbid!:wacko: I only trim my curly locks from time to time with my penknife scissors, the waxing business is all foreign territory to me, but I'm certainly not tempted to go there after reading that!

Right?? I do not wax... no no no. No waxing for me. After that... definitely not ever going to. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwww, LO is so gorgeous..and determined! It's funny how ickle she still is but charging around relentlessly! Lovely pics Holly :flower:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your swim..'twas obviously worth dragging yourself out for :thumbup:
> 
> 'Twas indeed. I have long experience of evening sport and know that it's always worth the drag and the whip :thumbup: Are you going to do the cabbage test too?
> 
> LO either has determined or smug face when she walks, I guess it's all so new to her still :awww:Click to expand...

Yes, I fully intend to cabbage test my wee...just got to remember to get a red cabbage!! :dohh: I really do think that LittleSpy could be the control in this highly scientific experiment. Do you think we could persuade her to cabbage test?? :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is the 'other' face, the smug one...!!!!
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is the 'other' face, the smug one...!!!!

:smug: LOVE IT!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwww, LO is so gorgeous..and determined! It's funny how ickle she still is but charging around relentlessly! Lovely pics Holly :flower:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your swim..'twas obviously worth dragging yourself out for :thumbup:
> 
> 'Twas indeed. I have long experience of evening sport and know that it's always worth the drag and the whip :thumbup: Are you going to do the cabbage test too?
> 
> LO either has determined or smug face when she walks, I guess it's all so new to her still :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I fully intend to cabbage test my wee...just got to remember to get a red cabbage!! :dohh: I really do think that LittleSpy could be the control in this highly scientific experiment. Do you think we could persuade her to cabbage test?? :happydance:Click to expand...

I just left Littlespy a visitor's message asking her to drop by sometime and that Molly will explain what she needs to do for us with cabbage. And bicarb, though I forgot to mention that:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is the 'other' face, the smug one...!!!!

Oh I love that face! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a shame my bean fell out or I could be cabbageweeing too:cry: Can I do it anyway, as the official 'non-pregnant' control?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> It's a shame my bean fell out or I could be cabbageweeing too:cry: Can I do it anyway, as the official 'non-pregnant' control?

Absolutely!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo I am such a mean mommy! My youngest has had a problem recently with destructive behaviour... and not with her things. Just now, as she was doing something wrong, I told her that was not allowed and to stop. She started yelling and kicked my media stand and grabbed a favorite little gift of mine from my sister of a dragonfly (that rather delicate) off the shelf and threw it across the room. She knows it's special to me and she glared angrily at me after soo... mean mommy that I am, I picked up her monkey and cut the bow off from around the monkey's neck. :shock: She is screaming at me as I type that her monkey can't sleep without it and that I must give it back or I will not be her mommy anymore. sigh.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ooo I am such a mean mommy! My youngest has had a problem recently with destructive behaviour... and not with her things. Just now, as she was doing something wrong, I told her that was not allowed and to stop. She started yelling and kicked my media stand and grabbed a favorite little gift of mine from my sister of a dragonfly (that rather delicate) off the shelf and threw it across the room. She knows it's special to me and she glared angrily at me after soo... mean mommy that I am, I picked up her monkey and cut the bow off from around the monkey's neck. :shock: She is screaming at me as I type that her monkey can't sleep without it and that I must give it back or I will not be her mommy anymore. sigh.

No point in asking me for advice, I'm always going to be on the monkey's side:shrug: Have you asked the monkey what he feels about having his bow cut? :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's a shame my bean fell out or I could be cabbageweeing too:cry: Can I do it anyway, as the official 'non-pregnant' control?
> 
> Absolutely!!!Click to expand...

Ahh, yes please do join in the cabbage weeing. It will add a new angle and really make things interesting!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I am such a mean mommy! My youngest has had a problem recently with destructive behaviour... and not with her things. Just now, as she was doing something wrong, I told her that was not allowed and to stop. She started yelling and kicked my media stand and grabbed a favorite little gift of mine from my sister of a dragonfly (that rather delicate) off the shelf and threw it across the room. She knows it's special to me and she glared angrily at me after soo... mean mommy that I am, I picked up her monkey and cut the bow off from around the monkey's neck. :shock: She is screaming at me as I type that her monkey can't sleep without it and that I must give it back or I will not be her mommy anymore. sigh.
> 
> No point in asking me for advice, I'm always going to be on the monkey's side:shrug: Have you asked the monkey what he feels about having his bow cut? :nope:Click to expand...

Monkey has lots of back up ribbons in my sewing/craft stuffs... he will eventually have a more beautiful bow than he did... BUT little Miss is going to have to earn that back for her dear monkey.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Although seriously *Molly* I'm all for a bit of shock 'like for like' treatment- DH did it with DSS the younger when he had a bad patch aged 4-5yrs and it worked a treat:thumbup:He's an angel now!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I am such a mean mommy! My youngest has had a problem recently with destructive behaviour... and not with her things. Just now, as she was doing something wrong, I told her that was not allowed and to stop. She started yelling and kicked my media stand and grabbed a favorite little gift of mine from my sister of a dragonfly (that rather delicate) off the shelf and threw it across the room. She knows it's special to me and she glared angrily at me after soo... mean mommy that I am, I picked up her monkey and cut the bow off from around the monkey's neck. :shock: She is screaming at me as I type that her monkey can't sleep without it and that I must give it back or I will not be her mommy anymore. sigh.
> 
> No point in asking me for advice, I'm always going to be on the monkey's side:shrug: Have you asked the monkey what he feels about having his bow cut? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Monkey has lots of back up ribbons in my sewing/craft stuffs... he will eventually have a more beautiful bow than he did... BUT little Miss is going to have to earn that back for her dear monkey.Click to expand...

All sounds very good to me. LO learns a lesson and Monkey gets an upgrade in bow:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Guess what I just had for (late) lunch?! A huge bowl of Mac N Cheese. Woohoo! :dance:
Rather full, now. Phew.


----------



## Sarachka

Guess what guess what guess what?!

We are booking a little gettaway in april for our anniversary. Two nights in YORK!! I'm sooo excited!!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka..Hayleechka's birthday is the 3rd April :smug: The day after Molly's youngest and my OH's AND sometime round about Molly's birthday too (but that's a secret :winkwink:)

3rd April is ALEX's birthday and therefor Hayleechka must be verrrry special to be born on such a prestigious day


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's a shame my bean fell out or I could be cabbageweeing too:cry: Can I do it anyway, as the official 'non-pregnant' control?
> 
> Absolutely!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, yes please do join in the cabbage weeing. It will add a new angle and really make things interesting!Click to expand...

Cool! You know how I like a good experiment! I'll get a red cabbage and read up on the method and then will declare The Lab open once again, after long closure:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Ooo I am such a mean mommy! My youngest has had a problem recently with destructive behaviour... and not with her things. Just now, as she was doing something wrong, I told her that was not allowed and to stop. She started yelling and kicked my media stand and grabbed a favorite little gift of mine from my sister of a dragonfly (that rather delicate) off the shelf and threw it across the room. She knows it's special to me and she glared angrily at me after soo... mean mommy that I am, I picked up her monkey and cut the bow off from around the monkey's neck. :shock: She is screaming at me as I type that her monkey can't sleep without it and that I must give it back or I will not be her mommy anymore. sigh.

Well...she is old enough to understand that actions have consequences which is what you've very effectively demonstrated! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I am such a mean mommy! My youngest has had a problem recently with destructive behaviour... and not with her things. Just now, as she was doing something wrong, I told her that was not allowed and to stop. She started yelling and kicked my media stand and grabbed a favorite little gift of mine from my sister of a dragonfly (that rather delicate) off the shelf and threw it across the room. She knows it's special to me and she glared angrily at me after soo... mean mommy that I am, I picked up her monkey and cut the bow off from around the monkey's neck. :shock: She is screaming at me as I type that her monkey can't sleep without it and that I must give it back or I will not be her mommy anymore. sigh.
> 
> No point in asking me for advice, I'm always going to be on the monkey's side:shrug: Have you asked the monkey what he feels about having his bow cut? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Monkey has lots of back up ribbons in my sewing/craft stuffs... he will eventually have a more beautiful bow than he did... BUT little Miss is going to have to earn that back for her dear monkey.Click to expand...
> 
> All sounds very good to me. LO learns a lesson and Monkey gets an upgrade in bow:thumbup:Click to expand...

I have such a hard time being the tough nut parent as I have such a high threshold for dealing with drama/bad behaviour/etc but I do get to a point where I have just had enough. ... and then the monkey loses a bow, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- How exciting! I love the idea of getting away for anniversaries. :cloud9:

Luna- :haha: I am glad you were able to stuff yourself full of your fav craving. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sounds great Sarachka:thumbup: I've always wanted to go to York, apparently it's really beautiful. 

Hello Luna!:wave: Hope you're ok, miss you not being here but if it's to put your head down your very clean toilets on behalf of your beanie then you're forgiven:haha:

Off to bed me:sleep::sleep::sleep:

Goodnight Munchkins All :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Guess what guess what guess what?!
> 
> We are booking a little gettaway in april for our anniversary. Two nights in YORK!! I'm sooo excited!!

Woohooooo!! Fantastic! I love York :cloud9: You must get your charicatures drawn by the resident street artist...I'll post a pic of the one OH and I got done when we were there! 

This is just what you two need :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Good night Holly Bee!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly m'love...hope you have some sweet wedding dreams :sleep::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Must be sleep time for you too eh Kit?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Must be sleep time for you too eh Kit?

You're quite right..I can tell by how achey my back feels :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Must be sleep time for you too eh Kit?
> 
> You're quite right..I can tell by how achey my back feels :wacko:Click to expand...

Aww :( That's no good. Sleep Kit... catch up tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok I'm going......night night all. See you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Night night!!


----------



## Mollykins

Luuuuunnnnnaaaaa..... Whatchya doin'?


----------



## LunaLady

Hey Molly! Sorry I've been so absent. The grocery trip really wore me out... all two hours of it! LOL.
I've been mostly in bed since then. Man, this nausea is serious business. Me no likey :nope:

How are you dear preggy turtle? Everyone back to their normal selves? I hope the sickness is gone for good!
I did see the floor plan you posted of your potential new place - it was so lovely how you caught that 1,000 post!! :dance: You're sure to get it, now!!


----------



## Mollykins

Aye, nausea is ridiculously debilitating. So is the exhaustion, weeks 5-7 is a blur for me... 

We are all healthy here now (finally!) that took forever! So how is your evening going so far?


----------



## LunaLady

Glad to hear you're all healthy again, now!! That must be a huge weight off of your shoulders.

We just had some dinner... broccoli and gluten free chicken nuggets. Yum. I feel bad - I usually eat SO healthy; but meat and eggs just sound SO FREAKIN' GROSS right now. If I had to eat some actual meat (chicken nuggets don't count) or some eggs I'd likely be puking all over, for sure.

Luckily I've got some breakfast sausage that I like, so I can eat that and then these chicken nuggets. And fruit. I've not eaten so much fruit in quite a while. I'm not much of a fruit eater- it makes me crave carbs and sweets too much, but it just sounds so good right now. So basically I'm eating almost the opposite of normal...

At least I'm eating and keeping it down, though... :shrug:

DH has a hockey game tonight at 10pm... yawn.

How's your evening been?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Glad to hear you're all healthy again, now!! That must be a huge weight off of your shoulders.
> 
> We just had some dinner... broccoli and gluten free chicken nuggets. Yum. I feel bad - I usually eat SO healthy; but meat and eggs just sound SO FREAKIN' GROSS right now. If I had to eat some actual meat (chicken nuggets don't count) or some eggs I'd likely be puking all over, for sure.
> 
> Luckily I've got some breakfast sausage that I like, so I can eat that and then these chicken nuggets. And fruit. I've not eaten so much fruit in quite a while. I'm not much of a fruit eater- it makes me crave carbs and sweets too much, but it just sounds so good right now. So basically I'm eating almost the opposite of normal...
> 
> At least I'm eating and keeping it down, though... :shrug:
> 
> DH has a hockey game tonight at 10pm... yawn.
> 
> How's your evening been?

You sound like me! I LOVED pineapples. I couldn't stand meat for pretty much the entire first tri... still can't so much. :shrug: And eggs... well, you remember they made me want to vom. I'm still into the fruit in a crazy way too. :munch: 

My evening?? Mine? Well... it's... okay... I'm ready for bed but I don't feel that I've had enough "me time" so that I can reboot and be ready for tomorrow. I'll stay up a little bit longer...


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, I recall your egg aversion ;)

I hope you can squeeze in a bit more 'me time' before bed time! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

My OH just called me... he's not going to be home until midnight or so. :cry:

So here I am... with a giant bowl of chilled peach chunks. :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'm having a knit-a-thon today to boost my projects that got abandoned over the wedding weekend, and then hopefully painting some more this afternoon on the terrace if the weather is good and I'd like a bike ride too but there may not be enough hours in the day...

Reading your posts last night Luna make me want want want :brat::hissy::brat: morning sickness! Not that I ever got sick with LO but the principle of it, the BFP-ness of it, is what I want!! Mind you, I sometimes heave changing LO's nappy anyway, so a touch of hcg in my system could push me over the edge in that situation!:sick: And I'd even gladly accept tiredness (not that LO or DSS's and DH would allow me that one[-X) 

Ho hum, all being well AF should be back at about the weekend and I then have another 2 months of trying since I have May too now. I shall heave my weary bones back onto that rickety ol' TTC truck and trundle off in it over that rough ol' road once again...though I might not. I might board the yacht of NTNP and bask on it's carefree decks with cocktails and nibbles:-k Hmm, choices choices. 

Happy Tuesday Folks!:D


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning Holly, lovely day you have planned. We have more storm warning for Wednesday so it'll be another dreary day inside. We had a fairly large lightning strike in Portland that was about 50,000* F and the explosive sound coming off of it set off car alarms all over the place. Fairly impressive. I only saw the flash in my window... but then again, I am on the out skirts of bustling Portland. :shrug:

Oh, listen to me, rambling... about nothing really. Sorry... I'm so very very tired. OH isn't home yet and and I'm beginning to feel as though he will come home to me with keyboard impressions on my face. :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning...........evening Molly:haha:, well today im excited as its officially week until my scan:thumbup:just had quick catch up will try to get on at lunch......oh i spied a new film out in the uk on 25/3/11 called"A turtles tale:Sammy's adventures!!" I want to see it the picture is cute will ost this evening :happydance:






kit_cat said:


> Hayley....all your experiments seem to be saying girl? Am I right? :shrug:

Kit-they are all saying that and the chinese gender one and i feel totally different im hoping there correcto !! Would love a girl but a boy just as much:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> Hayleechka when is your birthday?

Sara-yes Kit is right 3/4/84 is my dob when is yours lovely??



HollyMonkey said:


> It was worth the thorny whipping, gorgeous swim and 10mins stretching in the baby pool at the end. And the night bike ride was balmy and delicious and smelt of spring evenings:cloud9: Yay for your swim on Thursday newmummy!:happydance:
> 
> Pics from today before I go to beddybyes;
> 
> The sky from Holly's window this morning, so nice not to see grey! And *Molly!*- just the facial expression you had in mind I think?- Holly doing her walking at the park today!! Note curly haired lad in background, who fell in love with Holly and followed her everywhere while she scowled at him:growlmad: That's my girl, play hard to get :haha:

Bethany-just tried on my new bikinis my swimming one:thumbup:and my fancypants one for hols(will need a few more)top too small for these baby milkers now:haha:need a LARGER size:blush:



HollyMonkey said:


> And this is the 'other' face, the smug one...!!!!

AWWWW Holly your scrummy:cloud9::cloud9:such a superstar on our thread!!!


I dont know what happened last night my laptop threw a strop big time and shut its self down think all my electricals need updating in this house ( anew baby is perfect excuse right!!:shrug:)


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies x hope your well.... Another boring Wednesday but closer to the weekend x


----------



## Sarachka

Morning!! Holly i hope whichever you chose NTNP or TTC, it results in Emily! I guess you could say that we have NTNP this month. DTD last night. 

Molly I have never heard anything like thunder and lightening in the USA!! it was SO loud in Michigan. 

Luna glad you're eating and hopefully the nuggets aren't too bad?! Protein at least!

Hayleechka my birthday is May 4th. 

I'm cold! The blue skies are gone from Cambridgeshire and it's really overcast again. Boo!


----------



## Sarachka

Look!! Photos arrived from ukraine of the parcels being delivered to the baby orphanage!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ce74511a.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/08d82fbf.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c0330c76.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3df0cd08.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8f8d371a.jpg


----------



## poas

Sarachka they are so cute-you must be very proud of yourself right now!
I'm off to do the school run then wrk...fun times!
Hope all is well with you all, Holly I hope you get your bean soon :) and you can regale us all with stories of morning sickness xx


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Turtletonians!! :flower:

I hope everyone is well this bleary, dreary Wednesday morning? It's going to be a really busy day work wise for me again :wacko:

So here's my Wednesday moan......the swelling in my feet and legs is getting worse :( I no longer have cankles at night..I have thankles -thighs and ankles look the same size :blush:) Normally in the morning when I get up there is no swelling but this morning, puffy feet :nope: I'm going to be like the marshmallow man out of Ghostbusters :wacko: It's really not a good look!

Anyway....have a good one all!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

POAS I don't think I'm proud - just really happy! I'm so pleased it turned out to be easy to do. I didn't do it last year bc I imagined all sort of problems with the postal service and customs etc but its been so simple!

Kitteh your poor swollen feet! Get DH to rub them for you


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka thanks for posting those pics, they're lovely:hugs:

Gorge weather again today here:cloud9:

Kit I'll sound like a scare mongerer here but I'd get your doc to look at your swelling just to make sure it's good swelling and not pre-eclampsic swelling, although the latter includes the face and hands too and protein in urine and high blood pressure etc so I'm sure they would have told you if there was a risk of that. But if it's getting worse and is there even in the morning I'd just phone and ask your doc to check :telephone: And drink lots of water and then you'll retain less.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> POAS I don't think I'm proud - just really happy! I'm so pleased it turned out to be easy to do. I didn't do it last year bc I imagined all sort of problems with the postal service and customs etc but its been so simple!
> 
> Kitteh your poor swollen feet! Get DH to rub them for you

I agree with Lissy...you should be bursting with pride! YOU made this happen and noone else! You're a very cool chick! :coolio:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello on my lunch now soooo hungry really want chinese !! Sara those photos are adorable you are a special person helping like you do oh I need your address for a turtle gift !!


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm sure I just posted why is it not coming up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just had to re-do the neckline on Holly's stripey jumper, it wouldn't go over her head:dohh: Big head!:haha: But I reknitted on bigger needles and it's fine now:thumbup:

Still got the sleeves to go though....


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> I'm sure I just posted why is it not coming up?

I think they come up but there's just a delay?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Re: Thunder and lightening... the girls were so exciting yesterday when the thunder started up. Their eyes were as big as saucers and their smiles could split their faces. :haha: Lovely pics of the orphans :cloud9:

Hayley- Yay for your scan! It's getting ever closer!! :happydance:

Kit- I agree with B- some swelling is expected of course but like anything involving pregnancy, too much too fast MIGHT indicate a problem. Perhaps you can (cough) call your doctor and explain?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka thanks for posting those pics, they're lovely:hugs:
> 
> Gorge weather again today here:cloud9:
> 
> Kit I'll sound like a scare mongerer here but I'd get your doc to look at your swelling just to make sure it's good swelling and not pre-eclampsic swelling, although the latter includes the face and hands too and protein in urine and high blood pressure etc so I'm sure they would have told you if there was a risk of that. But if it's getting worse and is there even in the morning I'd just phone and ask your doc to check :telephone: And drink lots of water and then you'll retain less.

Thanks Holly..yes, it's nothing I haven't thought myself but I am hoping it's just general fluid retention. I'm due an appointment with the GP anytime now, so I'll definitely get it checked. Luckily, I don't have a swollen face/hands although I know that doesn't definitely mean that all is well. I am indeed drinking TONS of water and accordingly, peeing like a big ol' hoss!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just had to re-do the neckline on Holly's stripey jumper, it wouldn't go over her head:dohh: Big head!:haha: But I reknitted on bigger needles and it's fine now:thumbup:
> 
> Still got the sleeves to go though....

Oh it's all coming together now! Pics of the finished article will be required of course :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- Re: Thunder and lightening... the girls were so exciting yesterday when the thunder started up. Their eyes were as big as saucers and their smiles could split their faces. :haha: Lovely pics of the orphans :cloud9:
> 
> Hayley- Yay for your scan! It's getting ever closer!! :happydance:
> 
> Kit- I agree with B- some swelling is expected of course but like anything involving pregnancy, too much too fast MIGHT indicate a problem. Perhaps you can (cough) call your doctor and explain?

Yeah thanks Molly...definitely will mention to the doc at my appointment which should be in the next few days :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I could of sworn that if my OH touched me last night I would have eaten him whole. :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear..OH better invest in a suit of armour maybe? :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh dear..OH better invest in a suit of armour maybe? :haha::winkwink:

I was up until midnight waiting for him to get home. I finally gave up, shut everything down, brushed my teeth, turned down the bed, checked on the girls and was just about to climb in when he came in. I went downstairs to talk to him about a couple things that happened today that I needed to talk to him about... he listened for a short minute and then (while I was in the middle of a sentence) turned on the tv with a, "I just need to watch the tv, I don't even care what's on." I felt like I had been slapped. So I reacted with, "Excuse me? I'm trying to talk to you." He said, "I'm too tired." :shock: So here comes my anger response, "Oh really? You are too tired to _listen_ to me talk to you but not too tired to ignore me and watch a tv show that you don't even care about??" At which point I just got up and left the room with a mumbled, "I'm going to bed." Half way up the stairs I hear him say, "Goodnight, I love you." My response is still an angry one, "Yep." He came to bed shortly there after but I swear... I thought that if he touched, I would eat him.

He did still cuddle me this morning and tell me goodbye and that he loved me before he left for work this morning. :shrug: It's not like him to act this way... I'm hurt and angry. [-(


----------



## kit_cat

Ah..tired and under some pressure I think. None of us are at our best under those circumstances but putting the TV on as you were trying to talk was not the clever thing to do :nope: I don't blame you for feeling :growlmad: but I'm sure he didn't mean it how it must have sounded :hugs: Talk tonight and clear the air maybe?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ah..tired and under some pressure I think. None of us are at our best under those circumstances but putting the TV on as you were trying to talk was not the clever thing to do :nope: I don't blame you for feeling :growlmad: but I'm sure he didn't mean it how it must have sounded :hugs: Talk tonight and clear the air maybe?

Yep yep. Definitely will talk. I'm not one to let things go unresolved.


----------



## LittleSpy

I received a message from HollyMonkey about peeing on red cabbage. :haha:

Will someone 'splain to me what I need to do? I can't remember the last time I actually saw red cabbage in a produce section of a grocery store though... :shrug: Maybe because I'm never looking for it? I do plan to hit up sales at 2 stores this week so hopefully one of them will have some.

Also, does anyone have any tasty recipes for eating boiled red cabbage (won't I be boiling it but only peeing in the boiled water & not on the cabbage? I seem to recall some gender predictor like that.)? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka thanks for posting those pics, they're lovely:hugs:
> 
> Gorge weather again today here:cloud9:
> 
> Kit I'll sound like a scare mongerer here but I'd get your doc to look at your swelling just to make sure it's good swelling and not pre-eclampsic swelling, although the latter includes the face and hands too and protein in urine and high blood pressure etc so I'm sure they would have told you if there was a risk of that. But if it's getting worse and is there even in the morning I'd just phone and ask your doc to check :telephone: And drink lots of water and then you'll retain less.
> 
> Thanks Holly..yes, it's nothing I haven't thought myself but I am hoping it's just general fluid retention. I'm due an appointment with the GP anytime now, so I'll definitely get it checked. Luckily, I don't have a swollen face/hands although I know that doesn't definitely mean that all is well. I am indeed drinking TONS of water and accordingly, peeing like a big ol' hoss!!Click to expand...

Horse wee-er :haha:
I worried after I wrote that post that I might have got you needlessly worried- I'm sure it's nothing, and you have to always bear in mind that I have emerged from The French Pregnancy Experience, where they told me to phone the hospital at the slightest swelling of my ankles :wacko: (They didn't ever swell fortunately, or god knows what The French would have done, chopped my feet off probably) But since it isn't hot summer weather and you mentioned they were swollen in the morning, worth a mention at your check-up:thumbup: 
And I'll deffo post pics of jumper, although I might wait 'til it's finished and model it on my walking mannequin I have here:haha: Oh yes I've just come back from the grocers and forgot to buy a cabbage:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LittleSpy said:


> I received a message from HollyMonkey about peeing on red cabbage. :haha:
> 
> Will someone 'splain to me what I need to do? I can't remember the last time I actually saw red cabbage in a produce section of a grocery store though... :shrug: Maybe because I'm never looking for it? I do plan to hit up sales at 2 stores this week so hopefully one of them will have some.
> 
> Also, does anyone have any tasty recipes for eating boiled red cabbage (won't I be boiling it but only peeing in the boiled water & not on the cabbage? I seem to recall some gender predictor like that.)? :haha:

Hello!:wave:

I haven't actually read the instructions for the cabbage test yet, but someone here has I'm sure and will give us the procedure. (I'm the official 'non-pregnant' control:smug:) But I think I have a recipe for cooked red cabbage, in my 'Barbecues and Summer Food' cook book...once I've fed LO and put her to bed I'll dig it out.....


----------



## TrinityMom

Just popping on for a bit before I collapse into bed

I think the remedy is doing something because I had some brown bleeding today and when I eventually slept I did sleep more soundly

Packing up at work is exhausting. It's amazing how much sh!t one collects over 6 years of practice. My FIL who was meant to be moving my work stuff now is a bit iffy about it and my exam bed and couch don't fit in my car. Nor does my display shelf. So, difficulties where things were sorted. On the plus side, the room has been painted and DH and his friend will put in new windows for me on Monday (it's a public holiday)

My council has deregistered my practice number because somehow I didn't pay my fees last year. Could have sworn I had but I didn't. So now I have to pay double for 2010 and double for 2011 as penalties *sigh*

Our girl dogs had a huge fight last night and Bella, our almost feral dog, got the brunt of it and hid under the house. Eventually found her near the pond hiding in the palms this evening. Cleaned her wounds and patched her up - not stitching her, just irrigating. But now they are all on edge with each other *another sigh*

Wow, I'm a bundle of cheerfulness tonight :haha:

Btw, what time does school start and end where you all are? It sounds like you go very late? We start at 7:15am. End around 2pm and then sport etc til anywhere from 4-5pm

Holly, I also SOOO want to be preggers...


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12600166


----------



## TrinityMom

and this is what I used to do when I was breast feeding. The home is about 5 min away from my house. I met up with Penny again at the conference last week and We'll be meeting next month regarding getting this promoted and getting more moms to donate


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12600166

OMG :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

When do you start in the new place Trin? Just when it's done or do you have an official date?

Here the boys start at 8.20 and finish at 4.30. Then most evenings they have sport but not with the school. (Dss the elder does tennis, handball and athletics and dss the younger does pingpong)

The schools would have very high electric lighting bills if they started at 7.15 here :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For fun, pics from today. My swapped cycling shoes arrived so I have the summery white ones now instead :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 4









002.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

WumbleTeed.

Might go pour m'self a glass of white wine, been fancying one all afternoon, it's the sunshine that does it :wine:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12600166

UGH! It's a fantastic thing but so sad that there is a need for it :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> WumbleTeed.
> 
> Might go pour m'self a glass of white wine, been fancying one all afternoon, it's the sunshine that does it :wine:

Oh I'd LOVE a glass of white..or rose right now :wine: I don't need sunshine to make me feel like that! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- That is amazing that they have the Door of Hope. :hugs: I would cry every day I think if I volunteered there. Such sweet babies and such sad situations. I also like you link about the donated breastmilk for the bebes. :awww: We actually have something like that here, the need is not so great mind you but it's there for the sick babies or the mother's who, for whatever reason, didn't produce milk.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> WumbleTeed.
> 
> Might go pour m'self a glass of white wine, been fancying one all afternoon, it's the sunshine that does it :wine:
> 
> Oh I'd LOVE a glass of white..or rose right now :wine: I don't need sunshine to make me feel like that! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Some white wine sangria???
 



Attached Files:







white wine.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> WumbleTeed.
> 
> Might go pour m'self a glass of white wine, been fancying one all afternoon, it's the sunshine that does it :wine:
> 
> Oh I'd LOVE a glass of white..or rose right now :wine: I don't need sunshine to make me feel like that! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Some white wine sangria???Click to expand...

:drunk: HIC! Thanks Molly :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> WumbleTeed.
> 
> Might go pour m'self a glass of white wine, been fancying one all afternoon, it's the sunshine that does it :wine:
> 
> Oh I'd LOVE a glass of white..or rose right now :wine: I don't need sunshine to make me feel like that! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Some white wine sangria???Click to expand...

Ooh lovely Molly, thankyou!!!!!!! That looks just the ticket!

I've made a Kir, so it looks like a rosé and has a fruity taste, very nice it is too!:thumbup: A toast to Turtles..."to Turtles!"


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> WumbleTeed.
> 
> Might go pour m'self a glass of white wine, been fancying one all afternoon, it's the sunshine that does it :wine:
> 
> Oh I'd LOVE a glass of white..or rose right now :wine: I don't need sunshine to make me feel like that! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Some white wine sangria???Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh lovely Molly, thankyou!!!!!!! That looks just the ticket!
> 
> I've made a Kir, so it looks like a rosé and has a fruity taste, very nice it is too!:thumbup: A toast to Turtles..."to Turtles!"Click to expand...

 "To Turtles!"
Oooooooooooohhh, Kir Royale :cloud9: What are you doing to me??? *salivates*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brocolli, fish, and mixed pulses tonight :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

evening ladies.......

me want white wine spritzer


----------



## Mollykins

Fool myself when pregnant and add white cranberry instead of white wine. :haha: Just as yummy... just doesn't have the same effect. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> WumbleTeed.
> 
> Might go pour m'self a glass of white wine, been fancying one all afternoon, it's the sunshine that does it :wine:
> 
> Oh I'd LOVE a glass of white..or rose right now :wine: I don't need sunshine to make me feel like that! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Some white wine sangria???Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh lovely Molly, thankyou!!!!!!! That looks just the ticket!
> 
> I've made a Kir, so it looks like a rosé and has a fruity taste, very nice it is too!:thumbup: A toast to Turtles..."to Turtles!"Click to expand...
> 
> "To Turtles!"
> Oooooooooooohhh, Kir Royale :cloud9: What are you doing to me??? *salivates*Click to expand...

Alas it's not a Kir Royale since we drank all the Champagne at the weekend, just a 'Kir Normale'!:haha: Just wait Kit, that first glass of Champagne to celebrate the birth of your baby is soooo DELICIOUS! And my Hollymonkific advice; even if you're breastfeeding don't deprive yourself of it! Little :baby: won't give two hoots but you will just be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:!!


----------



## Mollykins

Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> evening ladies.......
> 
> me want white wine spritzer

Sorry Crunch if I've whetted your appetite:haha: But you know we non-preggy turtles have got to get our kicks where we can, no scan photos for us, so it's white wine spritzers instead! :muaha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.

thats what all the boys say :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh has been on the exercise bike in the basement for about an hour and I just know he'll come upstairs in a mo and gloat about how good he feels, since he said I could go for a run while he cycles but I said I'd rather have a glass of wine and BnB:haha: So he'll come in all glowing and gloat in about 3 minutes:rofl: But I'm as guilty as he is when it comes to gloating, I gloated last night when I came in from the pool and my evening bike ride:blush: Ah, I'm so happy to have years of happy married mutual gloating before me:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> WumbleTeed.
> 
> Might go pour m'self a glass of white wine, been fancying one all afternoon, it's the sunshine that does it :wine:
> 
> Oh I'd LOVE a glass of white..or rose right now :wine: I don't need sunshine to make me feel like that! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Some white wine sangria???Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh lovely Molly, thankyou!!!!!!! That looks just the ticket!
> 
> I've made a Kir, so it looks like a rosé and has a fruity taste, very nice it is too!:thumbup: A toast to Turtles..."to Turtles!"Click to expand...
> 
> "To Turtles!"
> Oooooooooooohhh, Kir Royale :cloud9: What are you doing to me??? *salivates*Click to expand...
> 
> Alas it's not a Kir Royale since we drank all the Champagne at the weekend, just a 'Kir Normale'!:haha: Just wait Kit, that first glass of Champagne to celebrate the birth of your baby is soooo DELICIOUS! And my Hollymonkific advice; even if you're breastfeeding don't deprive yourself of it! Little :baby: won't give two hoots but you will just be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:!!Click to expand...

Well, if you say it's ok then who am I to argue? :winkwink:

Even the thought of this makes my heart thud a little bit harder in anticipation :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My dh has been on the exercise bike in the basement for about an hour and I just know he'll come upstairs in a mo and gloat about how good he feels, since he said I could go for a run while he cycles but I said I'd rather have a glass of wine and BnB:haha: So he'll come in all glowing and gloat in about 3 minutes:rofl: But I'm as guilty as he is when it comes to gloating, I gloated last night when I came in from the pool and my evening bike ride:blush: Ah, I'm so happy to have years of happy married mutual gloating before me:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:haha: Ah but nothing beats an evening or two of vino and relaxation. Everything in balance I say :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

"to turtles!" :drunk:

Holly, I start on 1 April officially. Not doing much consulting because of the packing boxes everywhere - just acute and my pnd moms - can't leave them in the lurch

Molly, the neonatologist from San Diego said that you guys mostly use donated milk for premmie bebes because for them (well all babes actually) it's really a medicine and formula causes so many problems. When I donated milk I never went to see the orphans who got it because it would have made me too sad and I probably would have come home with all of them

I'm off to bed...so much of exhausticated


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> "to turtles!" :drunk:
> 
> Holly, I start on 1 April officially. Not doing much consulting because of the packing boxes everywhere - just acute and my pnd moms - can't leave them in the lurch
> 
> Molly, the neonatologist from San Diego said that you guys mostly use donated milk for premmie bebes because for them (well all babes actually) it's really a medicine and formula causes so many problems. When I donated milk I never went to see the orphans who got it because it would have made me too sad and I probably would have come home with all of them
> 
> I'm off to bed...so much of exhausticated

Night night Trin..hope you sleep well and you're not so exhausticated tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...

evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> "to turtles!" :drunk:
> 
> Holly, I start on 1 April officially. Not doing much consulting because of the packing boxes everywhere - just acute and my pnd moms - can't leave them in the lurch
> 
> Molly, the neonatologist from San Diego said that you guys mostly use donated milk for premmie bebes because for them (well all babes actually) it's really a medicine and formula causes so many problems. When I donated milk I never went to see the orphans who got it because it would have made me too sad and I probably would have come home with all of them
> 
> I'm off to bed...so much of exhausticated

I'm definitely not one to argue with a neonatologist but my information is being plucked from a website... this one.... https://www.helpinghandsbank.com/?gclid=CNyf-6bf06cCFQ1ggwodORA78w


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> "to turtles!" :drunk:
> 
> Holly, I start on 1 April officially. Not doing much consulting because of the packing boxes everywhere - just acute and my pnd moms - can't leave them in the lurch
> 
> Molly, the neonatologist from San Diego said that you guys mostly use donated milk for premmie bebes because for them (well all babes actually) it's really a medicine and formula causes so many problems. When I donated milk I never went to see the orphans who got it because it would have made me too sad and I probably would have come home with all of them
> 
> I'm off to bed...so much of exhausticated

nighty night sleepy ted


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> "to turtles!" :drunk:
> 
> Holly, I start on 1 April officially. Not doing much consulting because of the packing boxes everywhere - just acute and my pnd moms - can't leave them in the lurch
> 
> Molly, the neonatologist from San Diego said that you guys mostly use donated milk for premmie bebes because for them (well all babes actually) it's really a medicine and formula causes so many problems. When I donated milk I never went to see the orphans who got it because it would have made me too sad and I probably would have come home with all of them
> 
> I'm off to bed...so much of exhausticated

Watch out, that's April Fool's day!!:fool:
Night Trin, hope you're less so much of exhausticated tomorrow.:hugs: Molly's reserved your sangria for tomorrow night:thumbup:

pnd moms? (The 'moms' bit I get!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...

Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

My anniversary is tomorrow...


----------



## Mollykins

Where did everybody go? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

All right... I'll go work on lunch.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was replying to your pm Molly!:dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...

ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I was replying to your pm Molly!:dohh:

I know, I just responded. :haha: I am going to go make up lunch anyway just now. Be back soon. 

Oh and question for all you over the pond'ers. Do you go by the 24 hour clock or no? In the interest of making it easy for you uk/france/sa turts, I've been using the 24 hour clock. Is that preferred?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> "to turtles!" :drunk:
> 
> Holly, I start on 1 April officially. Not doing much consulting because of the packing boxes everywhere - just acute and my pnd moms - can't leave them in the lurch
> 
> Molly, the neonatologist from San Diego said that you guys mostly use donated milk for premmie bebes because for them (well all babes actually) it's really a medicine and formula causes so many problems. When I donated milk I never went to see the orphans who got it because it would have made me too sad and I probably would have come home with all of them
> 
> I'm off to bed...so much of exhausticated
> 
> Watch out, that's April Fool's day!!:fool:
> Night Trin, hope you're less so much of exhausticated tomorrow.:hugs: Molly's reserved your sangria for tomorrow night:thumbup:
> 
> pnd moms? (The 'moms' bit I get!)Click to expand...

Post natal depression? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My anniversary is tomorrow...

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

There's going to be a Molly and OH shaped hole in the wall as soon as your babysitter arrives tomorrow eh? It will be such an amazing day just with each other to think about...ahhhhhhh :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Where did everybody go? :shrug:

Sorry Molly...OH just set my dinner down in front of me which I have promptly hoovered up :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:Click to expand...

:saywhat:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/. 
my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol. 
hope youre all well xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've never posted a song but I found a video that has the French text for the lyrics so Molly can read along! It's a song that I listened to alot post mc, convincing myself that beanie didn't stick since it wasn't Emily (I know, I know, this way madness lies:fool: but I've managed thus far- I just shave the hairs on my palms:shhh:) and is sung by a young guy called Soan who was down and out and busking on the Paris Metro and he went on to win the French equivalent of X factor, against every wish of the jury and exclusively on the public vote. Da song is called...*'Emily'* 

https://www.wat.tv/video/soan-emily-2674t_2gp0h_.html


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My anniversary is tomorrow...
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> There's going to be a Molly and OH shaped hole in the wall as soon as your babysitter arrives tomorrow eh? It will be such an amazing day just with each other to think about...ahhhhhhh :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well... about that.... the day away isn't until Sunday BUT my sister and I have been at odds (if you remember me saying so) and I'm unsure if she's going to feel inclined to follow through on her promise. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx

Are you taking your prenatals my lovely?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx
> 
> Are you taking your prenatals my lovely?Click to expand...

well doc said to take them upto 12 weeks, i was taking pregnacare, but felt it was making me sick so stopped so now im looking into what else i can take apart from eating a tree of brocolli lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

Kit stole the words from my mouth, :saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx
> 
> Are you taking your prenatals my lovely?Click to expand...
> 
> well doc said to take them upto 12 weeks, i was taking pregnacare, but felt it was making me sick so stopped so now im looking into what else i can take apart from eating a tree of brocolli lol xClick to expand...

Guinness! I wish I had had babies in my mum's day, she was told by her DOCTOR and while PREGNANT to drink Guinness to up her iron levels, being a skinny minx and all!:cloud9: Imagine! "DH you must fetch me a cooled pint of Guinness, I have _needs_ on account of my _condition_" *wipes brow in tired pregnant anaemic swoon*

You'll get pills, and black poo, and constipation, like all us unfortunate modern women who will never be prescribed Guinness:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx

Hello my lovely :flower: Oh, that is truly pants about the anaemia, I hope it's not that although it won't be the end of the world, so don't worry too much :kiss:

Yes, you are a lucky mummy having two perfect helpers around the house :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx
> 
> Are you taking your prenatals my lovely?Click to expand...
> 
> well doc said to take them upto 12 weeks, i was taking pregnacare, but felt it was making me sick so stopped so now im looking into what else i can take apart from eating a tree of brocolli lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Guinness! I wish I had had babies in my mum's day, she was told by her DOCTOR and while PREGNANT to drink Guinness to up her iron levels, being a skinny minx and all!:cloud9: Imagine! "DH you must fetch me a cooled pint of Guinness, I have _needs_ on account of my _condition_" *wipes brow in tired pregnant anaemic swoon*
> 
> You'll get pills, and black poo, and constipation, like all us unfortunate modern women who will never be prescribed Guinness:nope:Click to expand...

they still say to drink Guinness! but i cant stand the stuff lol, i dont want constipation :( yucky! but i dont want to end up with a blood transfusion again :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx
> 
> Are you taking your prenatals my lovely?Click to expand...
> 
> well doc said to take them upto 12 weeks, i was taking pregnacare, but felt it was making me sick so stopped so now im looking into what else i can take apart from eating a tree of brocolli lol xClick to expand...

Guinness aside, my doc said that red meat and liver (I'm not toxo immunised so couldn't go heavy on the meats) have a pretty high iron content, then all green veg, and lentils, and Vit D (milk/carrots) and C are important to help absorb it, BUT when you're already low/anaemic it's very hard to catch up just with food, which is where the B9 pills come in:shrug: I'd pop a pill, much easier, and it's only for a few months...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx
> 
> Hello my lovely :flower: Oh, that is truly pants about the anaemia, I hope it's not that although it won't be the end of the world, so don't worry too much :kiss:
> 
> Yes, you are a lucky mummy having two perfect helpers around the house :happydance:Click to expand...

thankyou my love hope youre good with your swollen feet :(


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've never posted a song but I found a video that has the French text for the lyrics so Molly can read along! It's a song that I listened to alot post mc, convincing myself that beanie didn't stick since it wasn't Emily (I know, I know, this way madness lies:fool: but I've managed thus far- I just shave the hairs on my palms:shhh:) and is sung by a young guy called Soan who was down and out and busking on the Paris Metro and he went on to win the French equivalent of X factor, against every wish of the jury and exclusively on the public vote. Da song is called...*'Emily'*
> 
> https://www.wat.tv/video/soan-emily-2674t_2gp0h_.html

Bah...I tried to get a translation on this but to no avail :nope: It sounds lovely nonetheless :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx
> 
> Are you taking your prenatals my lovely?Click to expand...
> 
> well doc said to take them upto 12 weeks, i was taking pregnacare, but felt it was making me sick so stopped so now im looking into what else i can take apart from eating a tree of brocolli lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Guinness aside, my doc said that red meat and liver (I'm not toxo immunised so couldn't go heavy on the meats) have a pretty high iron content, then all green veg, and lentils, and Vit D (milk/carrots) and C are important to help absorb it, BUT when you're already low/anaemic it's very hard to catch up just with food, which is where the B9 pills come in:shrug: I'd pop a pill, much easier, and it's only for a few months...Click to expand...

yup think i might have to :hissy:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My anniversary is tomorrow...
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> There's going to be a Molly and OH shaped hole in the wall as soon as your babysitter arrives tomorrow eh? It will be such an amazing day just with each other to think about...ahhhhhhh :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well... about that.... the day away isn't until Sunday BUT my sister and I have been at odds (if you remember me saying so) and I'm unsure if she's going to feel inclined to follow through on her promise. :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh right. I do hope she honours her side of the bargain Molly. You've plans that need acting out!! No resolution between you and her then?


----------



## HollyMonkey

?


----------



## Sarachka

Hey lovers. I've just made tuna pasta and now I'm waiting for OH to come home to eat. 

I'm supposed to ovulate today according to FF but I'm sure those pains on Monday meant ovulation imminant. So I'm totally in the dark about this month. We only DTD Saturday and last night so it's pretty much a bust :-(


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone :) how are we all? i think i have the onset of anemia! joyous have to go have my bloods taken, felt very weak and tired last week and never thought about anemia until midwife mentioned it yesterday, when i 'looked' pale :/.
> my daughters have been Angels helping me around the house etc so lucky mummy at the moment lol.
> hope youre all well xx
> 
> Hello my lovely :flower: Oh, that is truly pants about the anaemia, I hope it's not that although it won't be the end of the world, so don't worry too much :kiss:
> 
> Yes, you are a lucky mummy having two perfect helpers around the house :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou my love hope youre good with your swollen feet :(Click to expand...

Thanks April..I'm fine in an elephant-like way :haha: I feel like one of those pensioners who walks down the street in front of you with giant swollen legs and you physically wince when you see them :wacko: It really doesn't do much for my street cred. you know :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

anyway ladies i am off going to watch some tv with Angel and then going to bed at the same time as her as im shattered lol night night all xx


----------



## mummyApril

ah bless you Kit :) x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> ?

??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey lovers. I've just made tuna pasta and now I'm waiting for OH to come home to eat.
> 
> I'm supposed to ovulate today according to FF but I'm sure those pains on Monday meant ovulation imminant. So I'm totally in the dark about this month. We only DTD Saturday and last night so it's pretty much a bust :-(

You been temping on the sly?:trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> ??Click to expand...

???


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hey lovers. I've just made tuna pasta and now I'm waiting for OH to come home to eat.
> 
> I'm supposed to ovulate today according to FF but I'm sure those pains on Monday meant ovulation imminant. So I'm totally in the dark about this month. We only DTD Saturday and last night so it's pretty much a bust :-(

Hello m'love :wave:

Enjoy your pasta once OH arrives and don't lose heart about this cycle yet...you just don't know anything for sure. 

*imagines Sarachka with fingers in ears saying "la la la not listening"* :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit stole the words from my mouth, :saywhat:Click to expand...

:dohh: a device used on bikes to protect components !


----------



## kit_cat

Night April, sleep well :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> ??Click to expand...
> 
> ???Click to expand...

?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit stole the words from my mouth, :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: a device used on bikes to protect components !Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhhh, I see. I have to say I would've guessed something _COMPLETELY _different than that!! :blush::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit stole the words from my mouth, :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: a device used on bikes to protect components !Click to expand...

You can tell your DH I'm FRENCH (as from Saturday when I married a Frog:haha:) So please all bike components translated in French PLEEEEASE!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And honestly, 'Bash Ring?' The imagination goggles!:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

We've finally discussed names!

Boys after discussion = Finlay or Luke

Girls after first discussion = Kayla, Leah or Cara

I have another book of names coming so it could all change!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- no resolution really. We are at the awkward stage- all the cards are on the table and I'm waiting for her to respond. :shrug: I think the storm knocked out my internet and now I'm on my phone. :/


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- no resolution really. We are at the awkward stage- all the cards are on the table and I'm waiting for her to respond. :shrug: I think the storm knocked out my internet and now I'm on my phone. :/

Does someone need to open the lines of communication maybe? Sisters are tricky eh?

Ooo, hope your lack of connection doesn't last long. I can't imagine doing this from a phone :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Girl name suggestion: Kiara 
Just came to mind after reading your list. :)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit stole the words from my mouth, :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: a device used on bikes to protect components !Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell your DH I'm FRENCH (as from Saturday when I married a Frog:haha:) So please all bike components translated in French PLEEEEASE!Click to expand...

but but but.....he only speaks english .....german or italian...... no frog ?

:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> ??Click to expand...
> 
> ???Click to expand...
> 
> ?Click to expand...

:haha: I'd better stop here or I can see where this is going!! ????????!!!
My message to mummyapril double posted, so I queried da double post, 'tis all:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> We've finally discussed names!
> 
> Boys after discussion = Finlay or Luke
> 
> Girls after first discussion = Kayla, Leah or Cara
> 
> I have another book of names coming so it could all change!

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lovely x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- no resolution really. We are at the awkward stage- all the cards are on the table and I'm waiting for her to respond. :shrug: I think the storm knocked out my internet and now I'm on my phone. :/
> 
> Does someone need to open the lines of communication maybe? Sisters are tricky eh?
> 
> Ooo, hope your lack of connection doesn't last long. I can't imagine doing this from a phone :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah Sisters!! Maybe I want that boy bean after all!!!:wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi only me im sooooo tired last few nights i have attempted to watch my 9pm programme and managed till9.10, now im falling asleep already am i not supposed to be experiencing a burst of second tri energy?? I am shattered earlier and earlier :wacko:

Kit those names are lovely spesh Finley and Kayla:winkwink:

Our names have been decided since we were pregnant first time 

:blue:= Nathaniel Oliver (Nate for short or when he is older)

:pink:=Lola Maisie Ruby / Lola Maisie Lily /Lola Maisie

what i would'nt do for a drink spesh on my birthday:winkwink:

April sorry about anemia chick :hugs:and Kit your swelling lovely:hugs:

Sarachka-you must not give up it only takes 1:spermy:you know that your a bright button:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit stole the words from my mouth, :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: a device used on bikes to protect components !Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell your DH I'm FRENCH (as from Saturday when I married a Frog:haha:) So please all bike components translated in French PLEEEEASE!Click to expand...
> 
> but but but.....he only speaks english .....german or italian...... no frog ?
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

He speak no frog? He no can cycle:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> ??Click to expand...
> 
> ???Click to expand...
> 
> ?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I'd better stop here or I can see where this is going!! ????????!!!
> My message to mummyapril double posted, so I queried da double post, 'tis all:shrug:Click to expand...

Ah, see I didn't know it double posted so I genuinely wondered if that was maybe a question to the universe about the meaning of life or some such. That reminds me of a story a lecturer of mine once told me where one of her philosophy students aced a paper in the most extraordinary way. Apparently, one of the questions in the paper was simply "Why?" Most of the students bumbled on for pages with musings about this and that, lots of complex and deep philosophising as you might imagine...the student in question answered with one word..... "because". :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Re: to boy bean comment- :haha:

Kit- the talking wasn't the problem, it's what was said. I don't hid how I feel or lie about it. Sometimes that causes tension. 

OMG. I took pot pics. :shock: I'm huge!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Re: to boy bean comment- :haha:
> 
> Kit- the talking wasn't the problem, it's what was said. I don't hid how I feel or lie about it. Sometimes that causes tension.
> 
> OMG. I took pot pics. :shock: I'm huge!!!!!

I hope it all sorts itself out lovely..things like that get you down :nope:

:wohoo: SHOW US THE POT!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

I can't show pics! I'm on my phone. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I can't show pics! I'm on my phone. :nope:

Boo [-(


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Evening Crunchster... nice peach you have there.
> 
> thats what all the boys say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Evening my little Crunchiepoos :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> evening my little ball of fluff :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Evening my little poo fluffs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhhhh there is my little bash ring :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit stole the words from my mouth, :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: a device used on bikes to protect components !Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell your DH I'm FRENCH (as from Saturday when I married a Frog:haha:) So please all bike components translated in French PLEEEEASE!Click to expand...
> 
> but but but.....he only speaks english .....german or italian...... no frog ?
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> He speak no frog? He no can cycle:nope:Click to expand...

is online learning right now :coffee:


----------



## new mummy2010

So what do you think of my names ladies?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I can't show pics! I'm on my phone. :nope:
> 
> Boo [-(Click to expand...

double boo


----------



## Mollykins

I know! I'm probably bigger than you! :(


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi only me im sooooo tired last few nights i have attempted to watch my 9pm programme and managed till9.10, now im falling asleep already am i not supposed to be experiencing a burst of second tri energy?? I am shattered earlier and earlier :wacko:
> 
> Kit those names are lovely spesh Finley and Kayla:winkwink:
> 
> Our names have been decided since we were pregnant first time
> 
> :blue:= Nathaniel Oliver (Nate for short or when he is older)
> 
> :pink:=Lola Maisie Ruby / Lola Maisie Lily /Lola Maisie
> 
> what i would'nt do for a drink spesh on my birthday:winkwink:
> 
> April sorry about anemia chick :hugs:and Kit your swelling lovely:hugs:
> 
> Sarachka-you must not give up it only takes 1:spermy:you know that your a bright button:kiss:

Wow, you're organised! Lovely names you've chosen :thumbup:

I'm still waiting for my burst of energy too Hayley...think someone is kidding us on :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi only me im sooooo tired last few nights i have attempted to watch my 9pm programme and managed till9.10, now im falling asleep already am i not supposed to be experiencing a burst of second tri energy?? I am shattered earlier and earlier :wacko:
> 
> Kit those names are lovely spesh Finley and Kayla:winkwink:
> 
> Our names have been decided since we were pregnant first time
> 
> :blue:= Nathaniel Oliver (Nate for short or when he is older)
> 
> :pink:=Lola Maisie Ruby / Lola Maisie Lily /Lola Maisie
> 
> what i would'nt do for a drink spesh on my birthday:winkwink:
> 
> April sorry about anemia chick :hugs:and Kit your swelling lovely:hugs:
> 
> Sarachka-you must not give up it only takes 1:spermy:you know that your a bright button:kiss:


Pretty certain we're having a Maisie Charlotte. :thumbup: I'm so glad I found BnB because if it wasn't for all the UK folks, I would've never been exposed to the name Maisie! It's unheard of the US. The only time I found it on any of the top 1000 name charts (produced by the US Social Security Administration) was from 1880-1940 and it was spelled "Mazie" here in the US. And even then, it's most popular rank was #345 (in 1893). :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I know! I'm probably bigger than you! :(

:haha: There's no shame in that lovely...even people who aren't pregnant seem to have a better pot than me :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi only me im sooooo tired last few nights i have attempted to watch my 9pm programme and managed till9.10, now im falling asleep already am i not supposed to be experiencing a burst of second tri energy?? I am shattered earlier and earlier :wacko:
> 
> Kit those names are lovely spesh Finley and Kayla:winkwink:
> 
> Our names have been decided since we were pregnant first time
> 
> :blue:= Nathaniel Oliver (Nate for short or when he is older)
> 
> :pink:=Lola Maisie Ruby / Lola Maisie Lily /Lola Maisie
> 
> what i would'nt do for a drink spesh on my birthday:winkwink:
> 
> April sorry about anemia chick :hugs:and Kit your swelling lovely:hugs:
> 
> Sarachka-you must not give up it only takes 1:spermy:you know that your a bright button:kiss:

lovely names, my friend had a girl on Monday, and she is lola ! so pretty :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi only me im sooooo tired last few nights i have attempted to watch my 9pm programme and managed till9.10, now im falling asleep already am i not supposed to be experiencing a burst of second tri energy?? I am shattered earlier and earlier :wacko:
> 
> Kit those names are lovely spesh Finley and Kayla:winkwink:
> 
> Our names have been decided since we were pregnant first time
> 
> :blue:= Nathaniel Oliver (Nate for short or when he is older)
> 
> :pink:=Lola Maisie Ruby / Lola Maisie Lily /Lola Maisie
> 
> what i would'nt do for a drink spesh on my birthday:winkwink:
> 
> April sorry about anemia chick :hugs:and Kit your swelling lovely:hugs:
> 
> Sarachka-you must not give up it only takes 1:spermy:you know that your a bright button:kiss:
> 
> 
> Pretty certain we're having a Maisie Charlotte. :thumbup: I'm so glad I found BnB because if it wasn't for all the UK folks, I would've never been exposed to the name Maisie! It's unheard of the US. The only time I found it on any of the top 1000 name charts (produced by the US Social Security Administration) was from 1880-1940 and it was spelled "Mazie" here in the US. And even then, it's most popular rank was #345 (in 1893). :happydance:Click to expand...

Lovely names LittleSpy :thumbup: You've had Maisie from the start haven't you?......or were there other contenders?


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany did you get any "mummy stripes" (as Ginge calls them!!) when you used bio oil?

I have been slapping it on for this last coule of weeks morning and night slippery stuff!!

And before that some "for mum's stretch mark cream " at night only got a few real low down with Reece lots on my boobies though.......really want to help my skin out as im older this time round and take care of it is there anything else you girls are using or have used ??

Any more experiments for us to pee on? Molly did you let your cabbage cool down as the ladies i just seen did ?? I did'nt and they used baking soda i used bicarb (they were uk) i used bicarb as Sarachka said that was equal to US BS confused.com
Kit you no peeeing on no cabbage?


----------



## Crunchie

I am sending this to my friend ! how cute is this ......

https://www.babyblooms.co.uk/baby-clothes-bouquets/pink-baby-bouquets/small-pink-bouquet.html


----------



## Crunchie

LittleSpy said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi only me im sooooo tired last few nights i have attempted to watch my 9pm programme and managed till9.10, now im falling asleep already am i not supposed to be experiencing a burst of second tri energy?? I am shattered earlier and earlier :wacko:
> 
> Kit those names are lovely spesh Finley and Kayla:winkwink:
> 
> Our names have been decided since we were pregnant first time
> 
> :blue:= Nathaniel Oliver (Nate for short or when he is older)
> 
> :pink:=Lola Maisie Ruby / Lola Maisie Lily /Lola Maisie
> 
> what i would'nt do for a drink spesh on my birthday:winkwink:
> 
> April sorry about anemia chick :hugs:and Kit your swelling lovely:hugs:
> 
> Sarachka-you must not give up it only takes 1:spermy:you know that your a bright button:kiss:
> 
> 
> Pretty certain we're having a Maisie Charlotte. :thumbup: I'm so glad I found BnB because if it wasn't for all the UK folks, I would've never been exposed to the name Maisie! It's unheard of the US. The only time I found it on any of the top 1000 name charts (produced by the US Social Security Administration) was from 1880-1940 and it was spelled "Mazie" here in the US. And even then, it's most popular rank was #345 (in 1893). :happydance:Click to expand...

my DH's granma is called Maisie and she must be the one of the most amazing women I have ever met ! Such a wonderful name xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Oops...yes Hayley..I keep forgetting to get a cabbage! :dohh: I will do it I promise :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I am sending this to my friend ! how cute is this ......
> 
> https://www.babyblooms.co.uk/baby-clothes-bouquets/pink-baby-bouquets/small-pink-bouquet.html

Absolutely adorable! :cloud9: I've saved this site for future reference :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ohhh i cant do this anymore i need to sleep lovers night night xx xx


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Hayley...sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

I will await you cabbage pee results Kit 

And your huge pot pics Moll's hehehe!!

Littlespy you must be our cabbage test result lady and Bethany our guideline wee'er!!


----------



## Mollykins

Beautiful name choices ladies. LittleSpy- I adore the name Charlotte. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo we just had a village power cut!! Lots of french people going into the street wondering if it was something to do with Japan

No newmummy, not a single stripe:thumbup: Tummus Perfectus is I think the latin term!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's so cute the bouquet crunch! And Lola was one of the names I wanted, new Marc Jacobs perfume name and great Kinks song:thumbup: But Dh refused it. He Frog! :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

This site keeps crashing :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight my lovely marshmallow jellybabies:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> This site keeps crashing :growlmad:

I did wonder! I've been having problems posting! Sorry I think it was the fault of my village's power cut.:blush: If we have a global cut..'I love you all, and I will find you on my bike with LO'.....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> This site keeps crashing :growlmad:
> 
> I did wonder! I've been having problems posting! Sorry I think it was the fault of my village's power cut.:blush: If we have a global cut..'I love you all, and I will find you on my bike with LO'.....Click to expand...

:haha:

Goodnight lovely...catch ya' tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley I love your name choices!!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh I give up with this tonight...it's either snail like or crashing, so I'll say goodnight to one and all. :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Pretty certain we're having a Maisie Charlotte. :thumbup: I'm so glad I found BnB because if it wasn't for all the UK folks, I would've never been exposed to the name Maisie! It's unheard of the US. The only time I found it on any of the top 1000 name charts (produced by the US Social Security Administration) was from 1880-1940 and it was spelled "Mazie" here in the US. And even then, it's most popular rank was #345 (in 1893). :happydance:
> 
> Lovely names LittleSpy :thumbup: You've had Maisie from the start haven't you?......or were there other contenders?Click to expand...

There were several other contenders but Maisie was the only one that ever seemed right. Maisie wasn't even on my radar 3 months ago. But when I came across it I thought "oooohhhh" and ever since it's been the only name I could ever imagine calling this little one. I've agonized over other names since then but finally admitted to myself Maisie is it. It's weird.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh I give up with this tonight...it's either snail like or crashing, so I'll say goodnight to one and all. :hugs:

I was wondering... I was actually beginning to think that all internet devices hated me. :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Well, of course it was something silly that knocked the internet connection out. OH came home and fiddled here and there and in 5 minutes was back up online. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I can post my pot pics I took today but now there is no one here to see them... I think I might do it anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Here it goes... 15 weeks

I'm *HUGE* I hope it's bloat... but my OH is shaking his head at that idea. :(
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

Molly ! How gorgeous ..... I know your mean doctor wouldn't let u change your dates but you are most likely a week in front !!!! Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh Molly...what a beautiful bump you are cultivating! You look lovely :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!!

I'm about to hit the road today so just a quick hello and goodbye from me :thumbup:

It's Thursday...and you know what that means....IT'S NEARLY FRIDAY!!!!! :yipee:

Have a good one all! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning lovers!

Kit be careful on the road today. 

Bloody hell it's quiet this morning. Are You all busy?

My sister had the pukes yesterday and thought she might be in labour but it's just a stomach bug. She's due next Friday!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well so much for the hospital today....had to cancel appointment as OH's sister was supposed to be taking us and still waiting for her at 11:25 because when she wants something it has to be done yesterday when its for someone else she couldn't care less. Well from now on she can go fuck herself (mind the language if it isn't censored!) No longer will I help her do anything I am so annoyed right now you wouldn't believe it, it's the only hospital appointment I have EVER wanted to go to and she fucks it all up! I hate her so much she wants me to be her witness at her wedding well for this I think she can get stuffed! I don't want to have anything to do with her wedding i'm not even going to go now! and ooooh molly nice pot you got there :thumbup: 

(This was edited at 11:38am GMT)


----------



## Mollykins

Aww ginge- I'm sorry you had to reschedule. What a troll his sister is. :nope: Big :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Never again will I rely on anyone else in his family to do anything for me, I am seriously reconsidering marrying him as it means I become part of them and frankly...i'd rather not :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I hope you've had a good "nearly Friday" :) 

Crunchie- I know! Every time I feel like I'm too big, I remember that liitle jumping bean was a week ahead at the scan and I feel a bit better. :) I still feel as though all of the sudden I'm huge but my OH told me last night, "this didn't happen over night honey." :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

The girls are up and playing amicably in their room. I suppose it's time get this day started. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon all:flower:

I've been at the computer practically all day sifting through 600 or so wedding photos, selecting and cropping the ones I'm going to print for my album!:wedding: And I had my friend from baby swimmers over for lunch, and this morning I walked to the grocers with fancywalkingpants and she got lots of 'ooh la la's' from the village folk:smug: 

*Ginge* that's awful your SIL letting you down like that. I'd be pissed off too, you don't know why she didn't turn up?

*Molly* your pot is lovely and that rack of yours is looking as good as ever too:thumbup:

*Sarachka* wow any day now for your sis!! Exciting!!!!!:happydance: Yesterday I was chatting to my friend who had a baby 2 weeks ago and she got diarrhea and sickness, thought she had a bug, and promptly had the :baby: a day later!!

I've just remembered I forgot to buy a cabbage, again:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: Holly just brought her Dr. Seuss ABC book over to me to read to her, and while I was reading it I was thinking 'Ooo I think it's Turtles for 'T' but I'm not sure...' so imagine my delight when we got to;

BIG T,
little t,
What begins with T?

Ten tired turtles on a tuttle-tuttle tree.

:happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

apparently oh didnt ask her, and oh says he did, but either way she can get stuffed from now on


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to the park with LO now, I'm going to teach her how to kick a ball. Wow it's fun when they start walking:happydance:

Kit, it's even more nearly Friday now!:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> apparently oh didnt ask her, and oh says he did, but either way she can get stuffed from now on

That's a tricky one Ginge. Either way you'll be pissed off with someone, oh if he didn't tell her or sil if he did:shrug: I hope you're able to get another appointment easily at the hospital, it was all so cool you getting treatment so soon. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave: :wave: :wave: I'm back!! (...i think?) what an awful month this has been for me at work! i think the worst of it is over and I'm hoping i can finally have a day off this month. 

what's new with u turts?


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Newbie my lovely, I've missed you! I really must get around to writing your boss and addressing this issue of over working. How are you? Currently, I am nauseous as all hell. Boo. :( Hoping is passes soon.


----------



## Mollykins

I have good news!! 

1. We have been approved! We got the place! :dance: :happydance:

2. It's my ANNIVERSARY!! :cloud9: I wrote him a sweet note for him to have today when comes home. My equivalent of a card. 

3. I found our honorary turtle shirt...

4. I also found our turtle-mobile... look below...
 



Attached Files:







turtle whisperer.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 15









turtle car.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

other than being tired i'm well today. 

happy anniversary doll! :happydance: :happydance: i hope that nausea passes soon b/c you've got a big day planned!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> other than being tired i'm well today.
> 
> happy anniversary doll! :happydance: :happydance: i hope that nausea passes soon b/c you've got a big day planned!

Today isn't the day for that. Our special celebratory day is on Sunday... if my sister follows through. :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I see you lurking turtle dove. How are you feeling this morning? Better I hope. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> other than being tired i'm well today.
> 
> happy anniversary doll! :happydance: :happydance: i hope that nausea passes soon b/c you've got a big day planned!
> 
> Today isn't the day for that. Our special celebratory day is on Sunday... if my sister follows through. :-kClick to expand...

i see. Anything exciting going on today? I hope you guys are having weather as lovely as we are today. it's bright and sunny and the trees are blooming :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

and congrats on the new place too!! when will you all be moving?


----------



## Mollykins

Weather is downright dreary. Very gray and rainy. :shrug: It's okay though... it's suppose to be nice on Sunday. :thumbup: We will be moving in less than 2 weeks! :shock:

Oh and trees are blooming here too! So beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

What page is your floor plan on? i've been scanning thru older posts in a quick catch up session.

Are the girls excited to be moving to a new place?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> What page is your floor plan on? i've been scanning thru older posts in a quick catch up session.
> 
> Are the girls excited to be moving to a new place?

They are! :) Here's the floor plan... as I have no idea what page it's on. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







floor plan.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> What page is your floor plan on? i've been scanning thru older posts in a quick catch up session.
> 
> Are the girls excited to be moving to a new place?
> 
> They are! :) Here's the floor plan... as I have no idea what page it's on. :haha:Click to expand...

Very nice! I love the open area up front plus u have a deck off from the bedroom... i'm so green! and not b/c it's st. patty's day. :haha:

I have lunch plans with my friend shortly. I'll catch up some before I go. BTW - that story about the cold wax was hilarious!! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks, I'm excited to move in. :dance: Even though my OH is treating me like I'm terminal and will not let me help move. When he came home last night and learned that I moved the couches and recliner to vacuum (I have tattle tale children) he got very stern with me. BUT when he came home I was sorting though my craft supplies and origami stuff and putting them in boxes so he was appeased, in fact, I think the word choice was, "That's a very good job for you to do." :dohh:

Enjoy your lunch lovey and your good weather! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie... I see you. :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

My sisters in hospital i feel so helpless sitting here! my dad just told me, and then she 'text' me (typical sister).

Just came on to say hello and maybe take my mind off of worrying :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

yay Molly for your Orange


----------



## mummyApril

oh and silly me Happy Anniversary! x


----------



## Mollykins

Oh no... why is she in the hospital?? Is it bad? Will she be okay? :( Big :hugs: for you.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hi turtles!!!


babyhopes2010 said:


> Off to doctors

went to see dr i was like i had mc 26/1 no af between and dont know how many weeks i am.
epu is calling me tomos to book early scan :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> Hi turtles!!!
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Off to doctors
> 
> went to see dr i was like i had mc 26/1 no af between and dont know how many weeks i am.
> epu is calling me tomos to book early scan :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! That's such good news! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh no... why is she in the hospital?? Is it bad? Will she be okay? :( Big :hugs: for you.

ruled out meningitis, she just had a ct scan, about to have a lumbar puncture and fluid taken from spine, we dont know whats wrong and im so worried :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... why is she in the hospital?? Is it bad? Will she be okay? :( Big :hugs: for you.
> 
> ruled out meningitis, she just had a ct scan, about to have a lumbar puncture and fluid taken from spine, we dont know whats wrong and im so worried :cry:Click to expand...

What caused her to go in?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... why is she in the hospital?? Is it bad? Will she be okay? :( Big :hugs: for you.
> 
> ruled out meningitis, she just had a ct scan, about to have a lumbar puncture and fluid taken from spine, we dont know whats wrong and im so worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> What caused her to go in?Click to expand...

shes been vomiting since Friday but today had really bad head sore neck pins and needles in hands and feet x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles!!!!

Happy Anniversary Molly!:cloud9: And YAY for the house :happydance:

Ginge, sorry about the hospital

April, hope your sister is ok

Welcome back Newbie-doo

Sara, hope you did catch that egg. Sure you have all the bases covered

Luna, hope you're not feeling too :sick:

I'm drinking a nice glass of rose (can't put the accent on the e). Long day of packing and patients (pnd is post-natal depression Holly). It's getting sad now that things are starting to look sparse and the receptionists are getting sad

Can't remember what else I was going to comment on :shrug: Brain fart :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... why is she in the hospital?? Is it bad? Will she be okay? :( Big :hugs: for you.
> 
> ruled out meningitis, she just had a ct scan, about to have a lumbar puncture and fluid taken from spine, we dont know whats wrong and im so worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> What caused her to go in?Click to expand...
> 
> shes been vomiting since Friday but today had really bad head sore neck pins and needles in hands and feet xClick to expand...

Dehydration? Same symptoms and could be from the vomiting?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... why is she in the hospital?? Is it bad? Will she be okay? :( Big :hugs: for you.
> 
> ruled out meningitis, she just had a ct scan, about to have a lumbar puncture and fluid taken from spine, we dont know whats wrong and im so worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> What caused her to go in?Click to expand...
> 
> shes been vomiting since Friday but today had really bad head sore neck pins and needles in hands and feet xClick to expand...

Hmm... sounds neurological... which would explain the ct scans and lumbar puncture. Your hands and feet can also become numb/tingling from too much vomiting as you are becoming dehydrated. Too much vomiting can also cause vitamin deficiency. :-k Tricky stuff love. So many possibilities. I hope all turns out well. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... why is she in the hospital?? Is it bad? Will she be okay? :( Big :hugs: for you.
> 
> ruled out meningitis, she just had a ct scan, about to have a lumbar puncture and fluid taken from spine, we dont know whats wrong and im so worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> What caused her to go in?Click to expand...
> 
> shes been vomiting since Friday but today had really bad head sore neck pins and needles in hands and feet xClick to expand...
> 
> Dehydration? Same symptoms and could be from the vomiting?Click to expand...

I hope thats all thats wrong! x


----------



## Mollykins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmkD_mlm_cY&feature=related


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy st patricks day everyone :)


----------



## TrinityMom

My BIL in China says that you can't buy salt anywhere because someone wrote something about iodated salt being able to protect you from radiation poisoning :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> My BIL in China says that you can't buy salt anywhere because someone wrote something about iodated salt being able to protect you from radiation poisoning :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I HAVE ON THEME NEWS! RELEVENT TO A TTC THREAD!:wohoo:

Da :witch: is here! :happydance: For once I'm soooo happy to see her, I thought she might keep me waiting months and months like she did after my first mc :growlmad: 

I knew she was coming because my complexion went all pale today and I've been thirsty all day and all yesterday I was craving really weird sh!t to eat, like a whole massive bag of crab sticks:haha: And now I have light cramps and spotting:dance: So I'm back in the loop, once the heavy stuff comes I'll get me a ttc ticker....

Lovebundle pic for today:awww:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF8109.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Holly B- Congrats on the witch. Woah... did I just say that?? :haha: 

Gorge pic of LO. :awww: Classy girl.


----------



## poas

Hoorah for the witch Holly!!! (An unlikely sentence on here eh???)
I am too lazy to multipost...but hope ill people feel better soon and that those ttc feel sicky soon :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Happy St Patrick's Day!!*

Blimey I am getting old and boring, if it weren't for this thread St Patrick's day would have passed me by entirely! Time was when I went to the Irish pubs in Paris for a Guinness binge and night of wild partying
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/mort-de-rire-saoul-28492.gif

And Happy Anniversary Molly!:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol i married an Irish man so he wont let me forget! lol


----------



## poas

Ooh guess what...did any of you see the film Stardust? I served the witch who keeps the boys mum as a slave on a chain today! This is my 'star of the week' although last week I served Bob Mortimer and the chav from Misfits too :)
If this makes no sense...I apologise,I'm tired!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mummyapril I hope your sis makes a speedy recovery:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Ooh guess what...did any of you see the film Stardust? I served the witch who keeps the boys mum as a slave on a chain today! This is my 'star of the week' although last week I served Bob Mortimer and the chav from Misfits too :)
> If this makes no sense...I apologise,I'm tired!

You work in a classy restaurant/bar near a film studio?


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ooh guess what...did any of you see the film Stardust? I served the witch who keeps the boys mum as a slave on a chain today! This is my 'star of the week' although last week I served Bob Mortimer and the chav from Misfits too :)
> If this makes no sense...I apologise,I'm tired!
> 
> You work in a classy restaurant/bar near a film studio?Click to expand...

Aah,that would be nice....Alas I work in a Whsmiths, on the motorway :)
Still-people have to travel, famous ones too :shrug: 
I did work for a 'celeb' catering company once when I was a teen...worked a wedding where Fatboy Slim dj'ed which was pretty cool at the time!


----------



## newbie_ttc

back from lunch. twas lovely being out during the day! i think i have spring fever! 

Hi trin :hugs: glad to be back! How have u been getting along? i absolutely love your profile pic. You live such an exciting life

april, i hope your sis gets better soon and whatever is going on is nothing serious. hang in there babe.

bethany, glad the :witch: didn't make u wait :happydance: back in the old TTC saddle for you mrswifeypants!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> That's so cute the bouquet crunch! And Lola was one of the names I wanted, new Marc Jacobs perfume name and great Kinks song:thumbup: But Dh refused it. He Frog! :shrug:

Yes Bethany i had the perfume last yr for my birthday but we had decided Lola way before that to be honest thinking back:thumbup:love marc jacobs Daisy perfumes too :thumbup:Glad the witch is back for you:winkwink:



Sarachka said:


> Hayley I love your name choices!!

Why thankyou Sara :hugs:



Mollykins said:


> Here it goes... 15 weeks
> 
> I'm *HUGE* I hope it's bloat... but my OH is shaking his head at that idea. :(

Molly HAPPY ANNIVERSARY:hugs:oh and your pot is perfecto not hugeo silly:kiss:

April i hope your sister is doing ok she is in the best place:hugs:

Clare :happydance:foe early scan:thumbup:will surelly help put ones mind at rest a little:winkwink:

Evening everyone else :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Holly, newbie and newmummy x


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Molly for getting your new place!!! I knew the lucky post was just the ticket ;)

I'm feeling a titch better today than yesterday. Yesterday was pretty bad. I have still yet to vom, but honestly I think I might feel better if I did! Yesterday I felt on the verge of puking the WHOLE DAY. I thought it was called MORNING sickness. Not ALL DAY sickness. :growlmad:

Sorry I've been so quite :( I've been doing lots of knitting in bed and reading. I forget about my nausea when I read. 

I've been eating ginger everything.. it doesn't seem to help anymore. Boo. 

YAY to Bethany for AF arriving. That's very good news. :)

Hello everyone! Nice to see you Newbie. :friends:
I hope everyone is having a lovely Thursday. Almost the weekend! Yay!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newmummy I have a tester of the new summery Daisy just come out called 'Eau so Fresh' and it's yummo:thumbup: Can't afford the bottle just now post wedding but it's very tempting. I had Daisy too, I stopped wearing it when LO was born since it's pretty strong and I didn't want her to not sniff out her milky:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi there lunapreggypants! so sorry to hear the voms have been giving u the blues. hopeful it won't last for very long. i have read that b6 helps with morning sickness, but i'd probably ask the dr before taking anything


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie! Wow! They let you out! I bet you're really in a High Security female prison for trafficking of cheap hpts and you're only allowed a go on a computer once a month:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo:Happy 3rd Anniversary Molly!!!:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Good day all :howdy:

Just having a quick catch up post work, pre dinner :thumbup: Thursday is nearly done.....:happydance: Talk about wishing my life away eh? :dohh:

Off to catch up....


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Newbie! Wow! They let you out! I bet you're really in a High Security female prison for trafficking of cheap hpts and you're only allowed a go on a computer once a month:haha:
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl: you know what, prison might be better than this! At least there u get 3 square meals, time to exercise, and a good nights rest! :wacko:

How have u been my dear? how's the air on :cloud9: ? the pictures were simple gorge and i liked how mr. monkey blended quite well with DH's jacket :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

KMTEEHOO!

I wanted to let you know, that even though you are the quiet, shy type (or so I imagine) I am adding you to the title page as our honorary silent member. :amartass: Though if you choose to change that to a non-silent member status that would be okay too! :thumbup:

Welcome aboard the crazy train dear. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well so much for the hospital today....had to cancel appointment as OH's sister was supposed to be taking us and still waiting for her at 11:25 because when she wants something it has to be done yesterday when its for someone else she couldn't care less. Well from now on she can go fuck herself (mind the language if it isn't censored!) No longer will I help her do anything I am so annoyed right now you wouldn't believe it, it's the only hospital appointment I have EVER wanted to go to and she fucks it all up! I hate her so much she wants me to be her witness at her wedding well for this I think she can get stuffed! I don't want to have anything to do with her wedding i'm not even going to go now! and ooooh molly nice pot you got there :thumbup:
> 
> (This was edited at 11:38am GMT)

Oh Ginge...really sorry your hospital plans went pear shaped and you were so let down :nope: Can you get another appointment organised?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Welcome Kmteehoo:flower: I don't know who you are but I feel you are a turtloid at heart:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :wohoo:Happy 3rd Anniversary Molly!!!:wohoo:

Thank you, thank you. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have good news!!
> 
> 1. We have been approved! We got the place! :dance: :happydance:
> 
> 2. It's my ANNIVERSARY!! :cloud9: I wrote him a sweet note for him to have today when comes home. My equivalent of a card.
> 
> 3. I found our honorary turtle shirt...
> 
> 4. I also found our turtle-mobile... look below...

:happydance:

All of it GREAT news, especially getting your new place :cloud9: So pleased for you Molly...and now breathe :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have good news!!
> 
> 1. We have been approved! We got the place! :dance: :happydance:
> 
> 2. It's my ANNIVERSARY!! :cloud9: I wrote him a sweet note for him to have today when comes home. My equivalent of a card.
> 
> 3. I found our honorary turtle shirt...
> 
> 4. I also found our turtle-mobile... look below...
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> All of it GREAT news, especially getting your new place :cloud9: So pleased for you Molly...and now breathe :winkwink:Click to expand...

I know! I feel SO MUCH BETTER!! Now... I just need more boxes.... :-k :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

iv had some cramping today with some sharp pains and gurgling not liking this :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newbie! Wow! They let you out! I bet you're really in a High Security female prison for trafficking of cheap hpts and you're only allowed a go on a computer once a month:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :rofl: you know what, prison might be better than this! At least there u get 3 square meals, time to exercise, and a good nights rest! :wacko:
> 
> How have u been my dear? how's the air on :cloud9: ? the pictures were simple gorge and i liked how mr. monkey blended quite well with DH's jacket :thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought that about Monkey:haha: I've been going through the pics today and Monkey is hilariously present! There's even a pic where I'm leaving the house at the big moment and my dh said it looks like I'm off to marry Monkey!:fool:


----------



## kit_cat

:yipee:Newbie-doobee-doooooooo is back!!!!!! :yipee:

You were MIA for too long Ms Doobee doo....it's really not good enough! :winkwink:

How are you m'love? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> iv had some cramping today with some sharp pains and gurgling not liking this :/

I'm going to venture out and say that you are stressing very hard right now about your sister and it is having some physical effects. Take a deep breath, make a cuppa chamomile, and meditate a bit. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Hi turtles!!!
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Off to doctors
> 
> went to see dr i was like i had mc 26/1 no af between and dont know how many weeks i am.
> epu is calling me tomos to book early scan :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That's fantastic news Clare...I thought they would do this given the circumstances. It will be massively reassuring :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Argh! Everything I say to DH is taken the wrong way :nope: Just going to keep my mouth shut. Don't want to fight :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv had some cramping today with some sharp pains and gurgling not liking this :/
> 
> I'm going to venture out and say that you are stressing very hard right now about your sister and it is having some physical effects. Take a deep breath, make a cuppa chamomile, and meditate a bit. :hugs:Click to expand...

they kinda started last night now and again i thought the sharp pains could be baby kicking my c section scar? or something? but been havin the cramping since finding out about my sister so just awaiting OH return and goin to hav a warm bath and try and relax, im sure its all ok jus doesnt feel right x


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> :yipee:Newbie-doobee-doooooooo is back!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> You were MIA for too long Ms Doobee doo....it's really not good enough! :winkwink:
> 
> How are you m'love? :flower:

:hugs: howdy kitcat :howdy: i'm glad to be back! I've missed u all so much. :cry: i think the worst of the storm is over now. 

what have u been up to lately? i love your name choices although i can't quite remember them at the moment. :shrug: i do recall Finlay (or Finley) and Cara, yes?


----------



## Sarachka

Aprilinka don't worry my dear I bet is just stress from worrying about your sister coupled with normal pregnancy expansions. Take it easy ok. 

Just had a lovely 3 mile walk around a lake with my best friend.


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv had some cramping today with some sharp pains and gurgling not liking this :/
> 
> I'm going to venture out and say that you are stressing very hard right now about your sister and it is having some physical effects. Take a deep breath, make a cuppa chamomile, and meditate a bit. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> they kinda started last night now and again i thought the sharp pains could be baby kicking my c section scar? or something? but been havin the cramping since finding out about my sister so just awaiting OH return and goin to hav a warm bath and try and relax, im sure its all ok jus doesnt feel right xClick to expand...

sounds just like what u need. a nice warm bath and some time to relax. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Argh! Everything I say to DH is taken the wrong way :nope: Just going to keep my mouth shut. Don't want to fight :growlmad:

been there, done that, bought the t-shirt! :dohh: must be one of those days...


----------



## Mollykins

April- If you are truly concerned and your relaxation techniques do not work, I would call your doctor. Better safe than sorry yes?

Trin- Sorry the lines of communication are down. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Aprilinka don't worry my dear I bet is just stress from worrying about your sister coupled with normal pregnancy expansions. Take it easy ok.
> 
> Just had a lovely 3 mile walk around a lake with my best friend.

I agree with Molly and Sarachka:thumbup: And may not be baby related at all but just anxiety:hugs:

That sounds sooperdooper Sarachka, yay for lakes and best friends:friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Sleep tight turtletonians

Big :kiss:'s


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin a lin. :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Newmummy I have a tester of the new summery Daisy just come out called 'Eau so Fresh' and it's yummo:thumbup: Can't afford the bottle just now post wedding but it's very tempting. I had Daisy too, I stopped wearing it when LO was born since it's pretty strong and I didn't want her to not sniff out her milky:haha:

Spray it so i can whiff it:thumbup:will write this down for birthday reference!!

You must remember to buy cabbage tomorrow!!!

April im sure you are ok its just stretching etc :thumbup:chillax in the bubbly bath is just the ticket:thumbup:

Newbiedooby there you are prison really :haha:why did i never get any knock off digis:shrug:


Trin whats up lovely why you not happy with hubby:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... why is she in the hospital?? Is it bad? Will she be okay? :( Big :hugs: for you.
> 
> ruled out meningitis, she just had a ct scan, about to have a lumbar puncture and fluid taken from spine, we dont know whats wrong and im so worried :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no April...I really hope it's something simple and she'll be better soon. I'm sure it won't turn out to be serious so keep calm lovely. The tests aren't pleasant but you'll get answers quickly :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone i hope its not gas that would be embarrassing! my sisters ct came back fine :happydance: still waiting on other tests xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I HAVE ON THEME NEWS! RELEVENT TO A TTC THREAD!:wohoo:
> 
> Da :witch: is here! :happydance: For once I'm soooo happy to see her, I thought she might keep me waiting months and months like she did after my first mc :growlmad:
> 
> I knew she was coming because my complexion went all pale today and I've been thirsty all day and all yesterday I was craving really weird sh!t to eat, like a whole massive bag of crab sticks:haha: And now I have light cramps and spotting:dance: So I'm back in the loop, once the heavy stuff comes I'll get me a ttc ticker....
> 
> Lovebundle pic for today:awww:

Ahhh Holly...I'm glad this little piece of the jigsaw has fallen into place now...onwards and upwards m'love :hugs:

Beeyootiful pic of LO :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newmummy I have a tester of the new summery Daisy just come out called 'Eau so Fresh' and it's yummo:thumbup: Can't afford the bottle just now post wedding but it's very tempting. I had Daisy too, I stopped wearing it when LO was born since it's pretty strong and I didn't want her to not sniff out her milky:haha:
> 
> Spray it so i can whiff it:thumbup:will write this down for birthday reference!!
> 
> You must remember to buy cabbage tomorrow!!!
> 
> April im sure you are ok its just stretching etc :thumbup:chillax in the bubbly bath is just the ticket:thumbup:
> 
> Newbiedooby there you are prison really :haha:why did i never get any knock off digis:shrug:
> 
> 
> Trin whats up lovely why you not happy with hubby:shrug:Click to expand...

Hey babe! I didn't want u getting mixed up in the craziness. Prison is no place for a preggy lady!


----------



## Mollykins

https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/200703/trashing-teens


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newmummy I have a tester of the new summery Daisy just come out called 'Eau so Fresh' and it's yummo:thumbup: Can't afford the bottle just now post wedding but it's very tempting. I had Daisy too, I stopped wearing it when LO was born since it's pretty strong and I didn't want her to not sniff out her milky:haha:
> 
> Spray it so i can whiff it:thumbup:will write this down for birthday reference!!
> 
> You must remember to buy cabbage tomorrow!!!
> 
> April im sure you are ok its just stretching etc :thumbup:chillax in the bubbly bath is just the ticket:thumbup:
> 
> Newbiedooby there you are prison really :haha:why did i never get any knock off digis:shrug:
> 
> 
> Trin whats up lovely why you not happy with hubby:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey babe! I didn't want u getting mixed up in the craziness. Prison is no place for a preggy lady!Click to expand...

I'm not pregnant newbie. Can you get one of your mules to swallow some digis and smuggle them into France? You know, those special 6 IU hypersensitive ones? And some of those Conception Detector Sticks you have too, for the the morning after the night you dtd :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:Newbie-doobee-doooooooo is back!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> You were MIA for too long Ms Doobee doo....it's really not good enough! :winkwink:
> 
> How are you m'love? :flower:
> 
> :hugs: howdy kitcat :howdy: i'm glad to be back! I've missed u all so much. :cry: i think the worst of the storm is over now.
> 
> what have u been up to lately? i love your name choices although i can't quite remember them at the moment. :shrug: i do recall Finlay (or Finley) and Cara, yes?Click to expand...

Hope you get some respite now lovely...you work so hard!

Well remembered about the names...Finlay is my favourite boy name at the mo' and Cara is OH's favourite girl name :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Aprilinka don't worry my dear I bet is just stress from worrying about your sister coupled with normal pregnancy expansions. Take it easy ok.
> 
> Just had a lovely 3 mile walk around a lake with my best friend.

:thumbup: Sounds lovely...proper girly chat time :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newmummy I have a tester of the new summery Daisy just come out called 'Eau so Fresh' and it's yummo:thumbup: Can't afford the bottle just now post wedding but it's very tempting. I had Daisy too, I stopped wearing it when LO was born since it's pretty strong and I didn't want her to not sniff out her milky:haha:
> 
> Spray it so i can whiff it:thumbup:will write this down for birthday reference!!
> 
> You must remember to buy cabbage tomorrow!!!
> 
> April im sure you are ok its just stretching etc :thumbup:chillax in the bubbly bath is just the ticket:thumbup:
> 
> Newbiedooby there you are prison really :haha:why did i never get any knock off digis:shrug:
> 
> 
> Trin whats up lovely why you not happy with hubby:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey babe! I didn't want u getting mixed up in the craziness. Prison is no place for a preggy lady!Click to expand...

Your bosses need imprisoning for forced overtime:thumbup:

I want a gender test smuggling too :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newmummy I have a tester of the new summery Daisy just come out called 'Eau so Fresh' and it's yummo:thumbup: Can't afford the bottle just now post wedding but it's very tempting. I had Daisy too, I stopped wearing it when LO was born since it's pretty strong and I didn't want her to not sniff out her milky:haha:
> 
> Spray it so i can whiff it:thumbup:will write this down for birthday reference!!
> 
> You must remember to buy cabbage tomorrow!!!
> 
> April im sure you are ok its just stretching etc :thumbup:chillax in the bubbly bath is just the ticket:thumbup:
> 
> Newbiedooby there you are prison really :haha:why did i never get any knock off digis:shrug:
> 
> 
> Trin whats up lovely why you not happy with hubby:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey babe! I didn't want u getting mixed up in the craziness. Prison is no place for a preggy lady!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pregnant newbie. Can you get one of your mules to swallow some digis and smuggle them into France? You know, those special 6 IU hypersensitive ones? And some of those Conception Detector Sticks you have too, for the the morning after the night you dtd :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:Bethany you comedian!!


----------



## Mollykins

Finlay, "fair warrior"


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh keep forgetting to say went swimming earlier for half an hour enjoyed it apart from being booted in the side by a teen swimmer that OH did try and drag me out of his way but he got my sob..... real cracker then dropped glass chopping board on the floor luckily didnt smash but chunked my ankle ouch!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Finlay, "fair warrior"

:haha: Hmm, with me and OH for parents might be more like "dark wimp" :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

im off ladies to cuddle and catch up so very shattered again yawnnn

Sara the walk sounds fab we have lake near us be nice in summer will think of you now


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Hayley :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

night night Hayleechka. 

So one of the things bff and I talked about on our lake walk was skin care and she said she'd had someone recommend vitamin e for complexion. As in - pop the capsule and put the oil directly on your face. She said it was great so I've just tried it and my face is REALLY greasy right now! If OH comes home soon I look gross!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes I have managed to rebook they are sending me an appointment in the post but I can safely say I won't be asking them to take me, nor shall I tell them whats been said :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> night night Hayleechka.
> 
> So one of the things bff and I talked about on our lake walk was skin care and she said she'd had someone recommend vitamin e for complexion. As in - pop the capsule and put the oil directly on your face. She said it was great so I've just tried it and my face is REALLY greasy right now! If OH comes home soon I look gross!!

I've not used Vit E but my trick for a super glow is Vaseline! Smear it on thick and leave it on for a bit and I find it works a treat.:thumbup: (not overnight or you get spots! Been there, done that, got the spot:wacko:) On several occasions after a Vaseline soak people have said to me 'you look well' :haha:

Does your best friend live near you? Or was it a rare meeting?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sorry she made u miss it ging! what was this appointment for? i haven't managed to come across that yet in my massive catch up session


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Yes I have managed to rebook they are sending me an appointment in the post but I can safely say I won't be asking them to take me, nor shall I tell them whats been said :growlmad:

Oh good:hugs: Will you be able to get there under your own/public steam? I'll lend you my bike if you want:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Finlay, "fair warrior"
> 
> :haha: Hmm, with me and OH for parents might be more like "dark wimp" :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:Newbie-doobee-doooooooo is back!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> You were MIA for too long Ms Doobee doo....it's really not good enough! :winkwink:
> 
> How are you m'love? :flower:
> 
> :hugs: howdy kitcat :howdy: i'm glad to be back! I've missed u all so much. :cry: i think the worst of the storm is over now.
> 
> what have u been up to lately? i love your name choices although i can't quite remember them at the moment. :shrug: i do recall Finlay (or Finley) and Cara, yes?Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you get some respite now lovely...you work so hard!
> 
> Well remembered about the names...Finlay is my favourite boy name at the mo' and Cara is OH's favourite girl name :thumbup:Click to expand...

i do like Finlay. I've never heard it before now. It has such a strong yet kind ring to it. Bubba will be a proper gentleman with a name like that!

I have been working pretty hard lately. My mom can hardly believe it. At 1st she called it abuse :haha: But lately she's been sounding skeptical when I tell her I leave work at 11 pm. She hasn't said as much but I think she thinks I'm having an affair with my boss. :shock: i think i should tell her my boss is a lady :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

TMI I'm a little constipated that could be the pain right? :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newmummy I have a tester of the new summery Daisy just come out called 'Eau so Fresh' and it's yummo:thumbup: Can't afford the bottle just now post wedding but it's very tempting. I had Daisy too, I stopped wearing it when LO was born since it's pretty strong and I didn't want her to not sniff out her milky:haha:
> 
> Spray it so i can whiff it:thumbup:will write this down for birthday reference!!
> 
> You must remember to buy cabbage tomorrow!!!
> 
> April im sure you are ok its just stretching etc :thumbup:chillax in the bubbly bath is just the ticket:thumbup:
> 
> Newbiedooby there you are prison really :haha:why did i never get any knock off digis:shrug:
> 
> 
> Trin whats up lovely why you not happy with hubby:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey babe! I didn't want u getting mixed up in the craziness. Prison is no place for a preggy lady!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pregnant newbie. Can you get one of your mules to swallow some digis and smuggle them into France? You know, those special 6 IU hypersensitive ones? And some of those Conception Detector Sticks you have too, for the the morning after the night you dtd :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'll see what i can do... but if u get caught remember, YOU DON'T KNOW ME!! :-$ I'm not going back to that place! :gun:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight my pear drops, see you on the morrow.:hugs: And tomorrow I will have the great honour and joy of setting my dear tender beloved cbfm to CD 1 \\:D/

:kiss: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newmummy I have a tester of the new summery Daisy just come out called 'Eau so Fresh' and it's yummo:thumbup: Can't afford the bottle just now post wedding but it's very tempting. I had Daisy too, I stopped wearing it when LO was born since it's pretty strong and I didn't want her to not sniff out her milky:haha:
> 
> Spray it so i can whiff it:thumbup:will write this down for birthday reference!!
> 
> You must remember to buy cabbage tomorrow!!!
> 
> April im sure you are ok its just stretching etc :thumbup:chillax in the bubbly bath is just the ticket:thumbup:
> 
> Newbiedooby there you are prison really :haha:why did i never get any knock off digis:shrug:
> 
> 
> Trin whats up lovely why you not happy with hubby:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey babe! I didn't want u getting mixed up in the craziness. Prison is no place for a preggy lady!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pregnant newbie. Can you get one of your mules to swallow some digis and smuggle them into France? You know, those special 6 IU hypersensitive ones? And some of those Conception Detector Sticks you have too, for the the morning after the night you dtd :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll see what i can do... but if u get caught remember, YOU DON'T KNOW ME!! :-$ I'm not going back to that place! :gun:Click to expand...

Newbie? Who's newbie?:shrug:

:-#


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Holly m'love...glad you have a new found love for your CBFM :winkwink: You can start a whole new romance :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh i'll get there on my own steam i'll walk if I have to regardless of distance.

Newbie- it was to discuss my newly diagnosed PCOS and next steps and such!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh i'll get there on my own steam i'll walk if I have to regardless of distance.
> 
> Newbie- it was to discuss my newly diagnosed PCOS and next steps and such!

You're going to be such a good mummy Ginge :hugs: Got a name for hammie yet?


----------



## kit_cat

I just had a professional portrait done........wanna see?
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:

How GORGE am I????
 



Attached Files:







front[1].jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> TMI I'm a little constipated that could be the pain right? :blush:

Most certainly it could. Constipation definitely causes the kind of discomfort you've described.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have to see hammies name in the morning, Bed Time!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hammie still has no name! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

night night to all the turts heading to bed. I am actually getting off at 5 today so i'll be heading home soon. i enjoyed catching up with you girls today. i received such a warm welcome today u made me *blush*! good to know i was missed by most :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Aww, of course you're missed newbie....I hope you'll be checking in with us very soon :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

You have been VERY missed newbinka!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> G'night Holly m'love...glad you have a new found love for your CBFM :winkwink: You can start a whole new romance :haha:

Because we pee on the things that we love?? My OH better run. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> I just had a professional portrait done........wanna see?
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> 
> How GORGE am I????

You promised never to share that picture of me!! :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'night Holly m'love...glad you have a new found love for your CBFM :winkwink: You can start a whole new romance :haha:
> 
> Because we pee on the things that we love?? My OH better run. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: :rain:


----------



## mummyApril

mum has just left sister to sleep she will have her lumbar puncture results tomoro but as far as everything else she is looking feeling a lot better, no more sickness etc, and she was giggling away with my mum for last 2 hours so i think she will be fine :D :D 
thankyou to you all for your support and reassurance xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I just had a professional portrait done........wanna see?
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> 
> How GORGE am I????
> 
> You promised never to share that picture of me!! :cry:Click to expand...

:winkwink:

Your bump may kick my bump's ass at the moment but my marshmallow ankles and feet surely must take the title!!??


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> mum has just left sister to sleep she will have her lumbar puncture results tomoro but as far as everything else she is looking feeling a lot better, no more sickness etc, and she was giggling away with my mum for last 2 hours so i think she will be fine :D :D
> thankyou to you all for your support and reassurance xxx

That's great news April. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i will do im off to bed now as have made myself totally shattered, good night all love lots :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April- Very good news about your sister! :hugs:

Kit- Oh I know what happened!! That pic is what happened when we morphed our two pictures together. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night lovely..get some sleep you poor wee worried turtle :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well April :)


----------



## Mollykins

Now it's Kit's turn to say goodnight... just in time too. I have to scoot. Off to get our first baby item. Will show pics tomorrow... or later tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April- Very good news about your sister! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- Oh I know what happened!! That pic is what happened when we morphed our two pictures together. :haha:

:haha: Right!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Now it's Kit's turn to say goodnight... just in time too. I have to scoot. Off to get our first baby item. Will show pics tomorrow... or later tonight. :thumbup:

I love how you know my bed time better than I do :haha:

I look forward to seeing pics in the morning of something cute :cloud9:

Good night everyone...sweet dreams and catch up tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Now it's Kit's turn to say goodnight... just in time too. I have to scoot. Off to get our first baby item. Will show pics tomorrow... or later tonight. :thumbup:
> 
> I love how you know my bed time better than I do :haha:
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics in the morning of something cute :cloud9:
> 
> Good night everyone...sweet dreams and catch up tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: I was afraid I was getting pushy with that, I don't mean to be, I just know when you normally sign off for bed. :flower: Sleep well, catch up tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Molly and li'l navel orange :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

This is the first baby item bought. Exactly 15 weeks. :)

https://www.bonnybabies.com/nursingnest.htm


----------



## LunaLady

That sooo cool, Molly!! I want one, too! :brat:

It's a very good idea. I did chuckle at the lady eating dinner while breastfeeding, though :haha:

You'll have to report back to us and tell us how it is once you get to use it!! :D


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning why do me and Kit have huge adverts covering our tickers when i just came on huh???


----------



## Crunchie

New mummy ! I think it's those darn fruit tickers xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Forking knackered!!! Thank god it's Friday!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Tis friday!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## poas

Yesss it's Friday!!! Clare I had a dream about yours and my bubbas....THEY ARE CUTE!!!!!
When preg with Harri I dreamt I was holding him and when he was born he looked like the dream!! So maybe I just viewed our future stunners :)
It has put me in very good mood!
Happy Red Nose Day everybody :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Now it's Kit's turn to say goodnight... just in time too. I have to scoot. Off to get our first baby item. Will show pics tomorrow... or later tonight. :thumbup:
> 
> I love how you know my bed time better than I do :haha:
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics in the morning of something cute :cloud9:
> 
> Good night everyone...sweet dreams and catch up tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I was afraid I was getting pushy with that, I don't mean to be, I just know when you normally sign off for bed. :flower: Sleep well, catch up tomorrow. :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: that gave me a morning chuckle, molly I can just imagine you worrying that you sounded like you were telling kit to go to bed:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

What's going on with the fruit tickers this morning?:ninja: 

FRIDAY for you working girls:thumbup: I slept well and woke up to a fresh croissant brought by my dh, I'm pleased with my marriage choice so far:haha: 
I was thinking earlier that it's only mid march and this year has been bumper packed- I've already had my dd's 1st birthday and steps, a bfp, an mc, and my marriage:wacko:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BROTHER, 40 TODAY!:cake:

LO and I are getting the 10:35 bus to town to get my wedding pics printed out and to buy a pretty album for them, I love excursions like that for nice things. And I'm allowed to use my bag I got for the wedding now, I love it, it's all soft and perfect size for my wallet and phone and keys, and I just have the baby junk bag on the pushchair:thumbup:

I'll try to remember the cabbage today:dohh: Cabbage cabbage cabbage. Must remember cabbage.

*Molly* I have a Boppy milking cushion, which to be honest I chose on account of the pretty fabric it had on it:blush: I found it really useful at first while I was learning the ropes but within a couple of weeks I was answering the door to the postman and filling the dishwasher and suchlike while she feeding:haha: But your one looks better for napping the baby than mine was, it's like a little mini cot. I've never seen that type before, it looks really good:thumbup:

Have a lovely day everyone, catch you later....:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning everyone! My sisters coming home today all tests are clear!!!! :happydance:
i am soooo relieved, didnt sleep very well last night, again thankyou all for your support, hope you have a nice day im going for a nap to catch up on my sleep lol xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!! (only just)

I've had a busy morning so far...working early before docs. At the docs, I explained about my swollen feet/ankles/legs and he said "oh that's normal" but when I mentioned about the nearly passing out he seemed more interested. He asked me to unleash the beasts (my trotters that is, not :holly:) and he was most impressed at the size of them! I was immediately sent to pee in one of those remarkably slim tubes which was not without a certain amount of technique! He then dipped my pee (there's always something awkward about handing over a sample that's really warm :blush:) and although there was a slight trace of protein, said it was nothing to make him think PE :happydance: My blood pressure is fine too, so me and bubba live to fight another day :thumbup:

Soooooooooooooo :wohoo: IT'S FINALLY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

What's up with everyone else today then? Hope today is a good day for all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...that feeding cushion looks fab! It looks so comfy that I'd like an adult size one I think :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

April....that's so good about your sister. I'm really glad all is well :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna....how are you lovely? You feeling a bit more human yet? Hope so :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly..enjoy your trip out today to get your photo album. You've certainly got a great selection to choose your favourites from. I love doing thngs like that :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi sorry I've been absent! I'm all busy currently looking after my sisters house and she has no Internet so I can't use my laptop I have to use my phone.

April sorry about your sister :hugs: glad she gets to come home today :yipee: it must have been awful worrying like that. I'd go crazy.

Kit glad you don't have pe but the cankle swollen leg thing can't be good, although definitely all worth it in the end... 

Holly enjoy your excursion, thanks for visitor message I miss you too but don't tell the others :haha: 

Sarachka. How you feeling with your ntnp month? I really hope you have to eat your hat :haha:

I'm fell out with Adam and we spent our first night apart last night :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hissy: pissed off!!!!!

OK SO YESTERDAY WAS TOLD EPU WILL CONTACT ME FOR EARLY SCAN.
12PM I RECIEVE A CALL FROM THE 'RECEPTIONIST'!!!
OH BY THE WAY WERE NOT SCANNING YOU UNTIL AT LEAST TWO MONTHS TIME.

WTF:hissy: omg my blood pressure has gone thru the roof! :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hello :hi:

i live to chat another day! April I'm so glad your sis is fine and was able to go home. Are u feeling better as well?

kitcat, so glad the swelling is nothing more than a nuisance... now stop spamming the thread :haha: just kidding doll :hugs: any big plans for the weekend?

jaynie pooh! :hugs: so sorry u and adam are having a tiff. i hope u get things sorted out soon. when things go awry between me and dh it's like everything else in my universe is out of whack as well. 

excellent 1st purchase Molly! looks very comfy and practical too! How was the anniversary night? (the G rated version of course :haha:)

:wave: bethany, :wave: newmummy, :wave: crunchster,:wave: sarah, :wave: claire, :wave: poas! hi girls! :hug:


----------



## poas

Hi Newbie :)
Yay for good news Kit,and for your sis too April!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi sorry I've been absent! I'm all busy currently looking after my sisters house and she has no Internet so I can't use my laptop I have to use my phone.
> 
> April sorry about your sister :hugs: glad she gets to come home today :yipee: it must have been awful worrying like that. I'd go crazy.
> 
> Kit glad you don't have pe but the cankle swollen leg thing can't be good, although definitely all worth it in the end...
> 
> Holly enjoy your excursion, thanks for visitor message I miss you too but don't tell the others :haha:
> 
> Sarachka. How you feeling with your ntnp month? I really hope you have to eat your hat :haha:
> 
> I'm fell out with Adam and we spent our first night apart last night :cry:

Ahh Jaynie..great to hear from you, you mysterious little turtle you! I hope you and Adam are just having a to-do as my mum calls it and it all resolves itself. You're nearly there with the house!!!! :yipee: Hang in there!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hello :hi:
> 
> i live to chat another day! April I'm so glad your sis is fine and was able to go home. Are u feeling better as well?
> 
> kitcat, so glad the swelling is nothing more than a nuisance... now stop spamming the thread :haha: just kidding doll :hugs: any big plans for the weekend?
> 
> jaynie pooh! :hugs: so sorry u and adam are having a tiff. i hope u get things sorted out soon. when things go awry between me and dh it's like everything else in my universe is out of whack as well.
> 
> excellent 1st purchase Molly! looks very comfy and practical too! How was the anniversary night? (the G rated version of course :haha:)
> 
> :wave: bethany, :wave: newmummy, :wave: crunchster,:wave: sarah, :wave: claire, :wave: poas! hi girls! :hug:

Ms Doobee-doo...are you calling me a spamalot?? :trouble: :winkwink:

Nah, no big plans for the weekend except more decorating but it's really coming on now! The bedroom we are decorating is red themed..and I mean *RED!!!! * I love it but will have to tone it down a little with "stuff". It's the bedroom we will move into for the baby coming as it's next to the nursery :thumbup:

What about you m'love..what's your plans? No work I hope?? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..I don't know what that is all about at the EPU??? I'd check back with your doc or whoever made the referral in the first place.

:hi: Lissy! How are you sweetie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a tired hungry :baby: on my lap so off in a mo but just to say that:
*
Mummyapril* that's great news:thumbup:

*Jaynie* hello:hugs: Hope it's indeed just a to-do :flower:
*
Kit *that's great for the protein or rather lack of it and I loved your Michelin Man by the way:haha:

*Babyhopes* that's pooey about scan:nope::hugs:

*newbie* helllllooooo :hi:
*
Sarachka *I have small gift for you, couldn't resist, got myself one too:happydance:

I HAVE WEDDING PHOTO ALBUM AND over 100 PRINTS!!!

Mammoth Task ahead, putting them all in!!!:bodyb: I'm like you though Kit, I find that sort of thing fun, at least for the first part, the bitter end can drag a bit sometimes!


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Massive HEEEEELLLOOOOO TO ALL MY TURTLE FRIENDS!!!! :hi:

Let me start by saying *O. M. G.*:haha:

I'm truly sorry from the bottom of my heart that i haven't been on for aaaages!!!! :flower:

It was nothing against my turtles but i just wanted a break from it all for a while as i had yet more big fat evaps on my tests last cycle :growlmad: and was fooled yet again into believing i was preggo.... only to find that the :witch: paid me yet another unwanted visit! And everything just got ontop of me and i just felt like :cry:! So i've decided to throw the rest of that batch of tests away (or better still... BURN THEM!!! :happydance:) and write the worst feedback *ever* on the sellers ebay page! I mean how evil is it making you think your preggo only to be let down! I know it wasn't the sellers fault but i will make them aware that that particular type of test is absolute S**T! :haha::thumbup:

*On a much happier note....*

Dave and I worked out our finances and we are actually able to afford a much bigger house than we first thought (thanks to Dave's promotion lol)! 
We saw a lovely 3 bedroom house to rent which was a stones throw away from where i work and we asked to view it but unfortunately it was already taken! :nope: So we were a bit :dohh: But we kept looking.... and....

We found a lovely 2 bedroom house to rent which is in a lovely area and the whole area is a new build! The only thing was that the agent said that a couple had already viewed it and it she was waiting to hear back from them if they wanted it or not and she would phone us as soon as she hears from them... Well she phoned us yesterday night and said that they still hadn't phoned her but she will phone us tomorrow (or today lol)... and she phoned us this morning but we were at work so FIL sorted out a viewing and good news is....

We are viewing it tomorrow at 4.45pm!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

From what we have read and seen of the house onlne, it looks FANTASTIC! So there is a strong possibility that we will take it! So if all goes to plan we could be moving out in the next couple of weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

So after my life story i hope you haven't fallen asleep! :haha:

Long story short is i'm pleased to say I'm back!!!

Love you all! :flower: xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

feck it i ordered a scan! :haha: Going private! Nhs the bunch off TWANKERS!!:hissy:
29 days till i see baby:)


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Re: the nesting pillow- I also thought the picture of the woman feeding at the dinner table was a bit much but :shrug: What are you to do? I should also add that I found this on craigslist. The woman was gifted with two and she only needed one so... I bought it (along with two slip covers, for 15$ :smug: I feel so thrifty. 

Holly- Re: the nesting pillow- I also had a boppy with the girls but it didn't do much good for night time feeding. This will allow for a sort of safe co sleeping when I'm too tired to bring him/her back to the crib after a 2am feeding. :thumbup: 

April- I am so glad your sister is okay. :) :hugs:

Also ladies- it's going to be an interesting day, I'm back on my phone because the same thing happened with my internet as happened the last time. Ugh. :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm glad you were able to talk to your doctor and he took you seriously. Even more happy to here that there is no PE in you and bebe kit's life. :hugs: 

Jaynie- I'm sorry you had a falling out with Adam. :nope: I hope it all works itself out. :hugs:

Clare- I'm sorry about your scan news. :( is there any way around it?

Newbie- well... Sadly, nothing too exciting happened (if you know what I mean). I told him we must be getting old or something. :(


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin! Glad to have you back my dear. Good news about the finances and house too! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Moomin!:holly::hi::holly:
Good to see you again, it's been a long time:hugs: Nasty evaps, and great for the house although I'll have to re-read your post for the finer details, it was all such a whirlwind of information!! I love the way you disappear from time to time and then come bouncing in with all your Big News:haha:

Did you know I'm now Madame Holly-Monkey? (double barrelled:smug:):wedding:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Re: the nesting pillow- I also thought the picture of the woman feeding at the dinner table was a bit much but :shrug: What are you to do? I should also add that I found this on craigslist. The woman was gifted with two and she only needed one so... I bought it (along with two slip covers, for 15$ :smug: I feel so thrifty.
> 
> Holly- Re: the nesting pillow- I also had a boppy with the girls but it didn't do much good for night time feeding. This will allow for a sort of safe co sleeping when I'm too tired to bring him/her back to the crib after a 2am feeding. :thumbup:
> 
> April- I am so glad your sister is okay. :) :hugs:
> 
> Also ladies- it's going to be an interesting day, I'm back on my phone because the same thing happened with my internet as happened the last time. Ugh. :dohh: :dohh:

That's what looks great about that pillow, the number of times I woke up at about 3am having fallen asleep with LO on me after a feed 2hrs before and feel very relieved she hadn't plopped off me onto the floor:shock:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone im also feeling a lot better now the stress has gone! woke up with no pain (apart from uncomfort when i walk) but all is good and i feel happier :D 

the only down part is my dad has stolen my girls for the weekend as he hasnt seen them in 3 weeks! (which is like a lifetime for him and them lol) nice to have a break but i will have to go close their door again so i dont see empty beds :cry: 
theyve only just gone and im already counting down until Sunday! lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> feck it i ordered a scan! :haha: Going private! Nhs the bunch off TWANKERS!!:hissy:
> 29 days till i see baby:)

:yipee:


----------



## mummyApril

when is newmummys gender scan? cant be long now surely...


----------



## Sarachka

Hi ladies!

JAYNIE are you ok my lover? I hope you and Adam are fine! I am worried, check in with us again ASAP pls!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles

Lovely news on here today. :happydance: for your house Moomin. Fingers crossed. So much moving going on on here: Molly, Jaynie, moomin, me for work...So glad everything is fine with you Kit:thumbup: One of my bestest friends phoned today. Her mom's maid's daughter who is 24 and 35 weeks pregnant said she was feeling tired this morning and wanted to sleep in. Her mom went to work and her dad checked her at 9am and found her dead :shock: her legs and arms were swollen and she had had high BP but it wasn't managed. She must have had full blown eclampsia and no one picked it up. It makes me so :growlmad: 2 completely needless deaths just because our public healthcare is non-existent :cry:

In other happier news, my mom took me for a haircut and out to lunch. Just layered the front again and cut a long fringe to the side. And I bought my MIL a present for her birthday (which she will probably hate and never wear but what can you do :shrug:) I left the tag on with the price off so she can return it


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Moomin!!

Great to "see" you lovely :flower: Fantastic news about your new house...my fingers are firmly crossed that it all works out :thumbup:

Don't stay away so long Moomin..we miss you! :kiss:

Ooo, that looks a pic taken at a wedding?? Weddings everywhere!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> feck it i ordered a scan! :haha: Going private! Nhs the bunch off TWANKERS!!:hissy:
> 29 days till i see baby:)

Quite right!! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtles
> 
> Lovely news on here today. :happydance: for your house Moomin. Fingers crossed. So much moving going on on here: Molly, Jaynie, moomin, me for work...So glad everything is fine with you Kit:thumbup: One of my bestest friends phoned today. Her mom's maid's daughter who is 24 and 35 weeks pregnant said she was feeling tired this morning and wanted to sleep in. Her mom went to work and her dad checked her at 9am and found her dead :shock: her legs and arms were swollen and she had had high BP but it wasn't managed. She must have had full blown eclampsia and no one picked it up. It makes me so :growlmad: 2 completely needless deaths just because our public healthcare is non-existent :cry:
> 
> In other happier news, my mom took me for a haircut and out to lunch. Just layered the front again and cut a long fringe to the side. And I bought my MIL a present for her birthday (which she will probably hate and never wear but what can you do :shrug:) I left the tag on with the price off so she can return it

Hey Trin :wave:

How are you doing lovely? Better I hope :flower:

Oh that is one sad story. I shall stop complaining about the NHS now...any problems really pale into insignificance when I hear stories like this. It's shocking and makes me :growlmad: too.

Ooo, happy haircut Trin :happydance: ..I'm going for one myself in the morning as I am currently the split ends queen :blush:

Hey..maybe you could buy your MIL a fly net? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh that's a terrible story Trin, as Kit says makes you glad for what we have here, even though they drove me mad with their monitoring it's better than the alternative.
Hair sound delicious:thumbup: Is your Brazilian still around:shrug: Or is it washed/grown out now?!

I've spent ages doing what I call "administration"- preparing things to post, mainly prints for wedding guests where there was a good shot of them but also 2 turtle envelopes:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooo Molly, helloooooooo Holly :wave:

How the heck are you two? Can we have pics of the new album Holly... and Molly...what's the next bebe purchase do you think??


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. Trin. :cry: that is so sad. I mean really. I'm a mess over here. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I went to visit my ex on my way home from town today and he has a huge garden that Hollinka enjoyed trying to walk in, the grass was very long though and she kept falling over:haha:And she has a new trick as of today of peering between her legs while bending over and giggling, will try to get better pic tomorrow. And the fruits of my "administration" this evening- the biggest envelope (at the top) is for Crunchie and the smallest (the white one) is for Sarachka:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mollykins

I'm not sure what the next purchase shall be... I'm not feeling the need to buy anything. I'm don't know why? :shrug:

Holly- wonderful pics of holly. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Last 2 pics of the day; the wedding album I got today\\:D/ To be honest I didn't look long and hard, just took the first one that presented itself, which is kind of the whole story of my marriage preparation bar the groom (he took a bit longer to select :haha:)but the album's very nice, it has that fancy tissue paper kind of stuff to protect the pics:bunny: And next pic is a little something to whet* Sarachka's* appetite....
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2









014.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!! (only just)
> 
> I've had a busy morning so far...working early before docs. At the docs, I explained about my swollen feet/ankles/legs and he said "oh that's normal" but when I mentioned about the nearly passing out he seemed more interested. He asked me to unleash the beasts (my trotters that is, not :holly:) and he was most impressed at the size of them! I was immediately sent to pee in one of those remarkably slim tubes which was not without a certain amount of technique! He then dipped my pee (there's always something awkward about handing over a sample that's really warm :blush:) and although there was a slight trace of protein, said it was nothing to make him think PE :happydance: My blood pressure is fine too, so me and bubba live to fight another day :thumbup:
> 
> Soooooooooooooo :wohoo: IT'S FINALLY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> What's up with everyone else today then? Hope today is a good day for all :hugs:

kit-so glad your ok treacle :thumbup:............i know what you mean about the warm pee pee:haha:tis a bit squirmish :blush:



babyhopes2010 said:


> :hissy: pissed off!!!!!
> 
> OK SO YESTERDAY WAS TOLD EPU WILL CONTACT ME FOR EARLY SCAN.
> 12PM I RECIEVE A CALL FROM THE 'RECEPTIONIST'!!!
> OH BY THE WAY WERE NOT SCANNING YOU UNTIL AT LEAST TWO MONTHS TIME.
> 
> WTF:hissy: omg my blood pressure has gone thru the roof! :cry:

Clare -did they mean until you were two mths preggo or in an actual two more months time:shrug:, i see you have a private scan booked good on you:thumbup:we had ours at around 7 weeks i know a lot of places private or nhs wont scan until this time. And i was told they would'nt scan me unless i was actually in severe pain and bleeding :wacko:. Just htought if they meant two mths preggo then that would be the same aor shorter time than waiting for your private one in 29 days :shrug:,:hugs:



newbie_ttc said:


> hello :hi:
> 
> i live to chat another day! April I'm so glad your sis is fine and was able to go home. Are u feeling better as well?
> 
> kitcat, so glad the swelling is nothing more than a nuisance... now stop spamming the thread :haha: just kidding doll :hugs: any big plans for the weekend?
> 
> jaynie pooh! :hugs: so sorry u and adam are having a tiff. i hope u get things sorted out soon. when things go awry between me and dh it's like everything else in my universe is out of whack as well.
> 
> excellent 1st purchase Molly! looks very comfy and practical too! How was the anniversary night? (the G rated version of course :haha:)
> 
> :wave: bethany, :wave: newmummy, :wave: crunchster,:wave: sarah, :wave: claire, :wave: poas! hi girls! :hug:


Hi newbie :kiss:any deals today:haha:




MoominMumma said:


> :hi: Massive HEEEEELLLOOOOO TO ALL MY TURTLE FRIENDS!!!! :hi:
> 
> Let me start by saying *O. M. G.*:haha:
> 
> I'm truly sorry from the bottom of my heart that i haven't been on for aaaages!!!! :flower:
> 
> It was nothing against my turtles but i just wanted a break from it all for a while as i had yet more big fat evaps on my tests last cycle :growlmad: and was fooled yet again into believing i was preggo.... only to find that the :witch: paid me yet another unwanted visit! And everything just got ontop of me and i just felt like :cry:! So i've decided to throw the rest of that batch of tests away (or better still... BURN THEM!!! :happydance:) and write the worst feedback *ever* on the sellers ebay page! I mean how evil is it making you think your preggo only to be let down! I know it wasn't the sellers fault but i will make them aware that that particular type of test is absolute S**T! :haha::thumbup:
> 
> *On a much happier note....*
> 
> Dave and I worked out our finances and we are actually able to afford a much bigger house than we first thought (thanks to Dave's promotion lol)!
> We saw a lovely 3 bedroom house to rent which was a stones throw away from where i work and we asked to view it but unfortunately it was already taken! :nope: So we were a bit :dohh: But we kept looking.... and....
> 
> We found a lovely 2 bedroom house to rent which is in a lovely area and the whole area is a new build! The only thing was that the agent said that a couple had already viewed it and it she was waiting to hear back from them if they wanted it or not and she would phone us as soon as she hears from them... Well she phoned us yesterday night and said that they still hadn't phoned her but she will phone us tomorrow (or today lol)... and she phoned us this morning but we were at work so FIL sorted out a viewing and good news is....
> 
> We are viewing it tomorrow at 4.45pm!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> From what we have read and seen of the house onlne, it looks FANTASTIC! So there is a strong possibility that we will take it! So if all goes to plan we could be moving out in the next couple of weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> So after my life story i hope you haven't fallen asleep! :haha:
> 
> Long story short is i'm pleased to say I'm back!!!
> 
> Love you all! :flower: xxxxx

Awww Moomin tis that you and Dave in avatar? And we have missed you loadssss :hugs:, yay:happydance:for your house move and good luck for this month:thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> when is newmummys gender scan? cant be long now surely...

Is the 23rd March 3.40pm 5more sleeps:sleep:and its my anomoly scan too so hope that is A ok and that :baby:opens his/hers legs:thumbup:..can't wait im soooooooooo excited:happydance:


Trin that is truely awful makes feel so lucky for our healthcare we recieve no matter how much people slate it that lady and her baby would of survived here no doubt about it brought a tear to my happy face and has made me sad:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin that is awful! how sad :( 
how is everyone on Friday night? 
im about to have an indian, still have pains on left side feel like round ligament but without even moving! argh i hate this worry :/
x


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!! (only just)
> 
> I've had a busy morning so far...working early before docs. At the docs, I explained about my swollen feet/ankles/legs and he said "oh that's normal" but when I mentioned about the nearly passing out he seemed more interested. He asked me to unleash the beasts (my trotters that is, not :holly:) and he was most impressed at the size of them! I was immediately sent to pee in one of those remarkably slim tubes which was not without a certain amount of technique! He then dipped my pee (there's always something awkward about handing over a sample that's really warm :blush:) and although there was a slight trace of protein, said it was nothing to make him think PE :happydance: My blood pressure is fine too, so me and bubba live to fight another day :thumbup:
> 
> Soooooooooooooo :wohoo: IT'S FINALLY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> What's up with everyone else today then? Hope today is a good day for all :hugs:
> 
> kit-so glad your ok treacle :thumbup:............i know what you mean about the warm pee pee:haha:tis a bit squirmish :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: pissed off!!!!!
> 
> OK SO YESTERDAY WAS TOLD EPU WILL CONTACT ME FOR EARLY SCAN.
> 12PM I RECIEVE A CALL FROM THE 'RECEPTIONIST'!!!
> OH BY THE WAY WERE NOT SCANNING YOU UNTIL AT LEAST TWO MONTHS TIME.
> 
> WTF:hissy: omg my blood pressure has gone thru the roof! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Clare -did they mean until you were two mths preggo or in an actual two more months time:shrug:, i see you have a private scan booked good on you:thumbup:we had ours at around 7 weeks i know a lot of places private or nhs wont scan until this time. And i was told they would'nt scan me unless i was actually in severe pain and bleeding :wacko:. Just htought if they meant two mths preggo then that would be the same aor shorter time than waiting for your private one in 29 days :shrug:,:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hello :hi:
> 
> i live to chat another day! April I'm so glad your sis is fine and was able to go home. Are u feeling better as well?
> 
> kitcat, so glad the swelling is nothing more than a nuisance... now stop spamming the thread :haha: just kidding doll :hugs: any big plans for the weekend?
> 
> jaynie pooh! :hugs: so sorry u and adam are having a tiff. i hope u get things sorted out soon. when things go awry between me and dh it's like everything else in my universe is out of whack as well.
> 
> excellent 1st purchase Molly! looks very comfy and practical too! How was the anniversary night? (the G rated version of course :haha:)
> 
> :wave: bethany, :wave: newmummy, :wave: crunchster,:wave: sarah, :wave: claire, :wave: poas! hi girls! :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi newbie :kiss:any deals today:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoominMumma said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Massive HEEEEELLLOOOOO TO ALL MY TURTLE FRIENDS!!!! :hi:
> 
> Let me start by saying *O. M. G.*:haha:
> 
> I'm truly sorry from the bottom of my heart that i haven't been on for aaaages!!!! :flower:
> 
> It was nothing against my turtles but i just wanted a break from it all for a while as i had yet more big fat evaps on my tests last cycle :growlmad: and was fooled yet again into believing i was preggo.... only to find that the :witch: paid me yet another unwanted visit! And everything just got ontop of me and i just felt like :cry:! So i've decided to throw the rest of that batch of tests away (or better still... BURN THEM!!! :happydance:) and write the worst feedback *ever* on the sellers ebay page! I mean how evil is it making you think your preggo only to be let down! I know it wasn't the sellers fault but i will make them aware that that particular type of test is absolute S**T! :haha::thumbup:
> 
> *On a much happier note....*
> 
> Dave and I worked out our finances and we are actually able to afford a much bigger house than we first thought (thanks to Dave's promotion lol)!
> We saw a lovely 3 bedroom house to rent which was a stones throw away from where i work and we asked to view it but unfortunately it was already taken! :nope: So we were a bit :dohh: But we kept looking.... and....
> 
> We found a lovely 2 bedroom house to rent which is in a lovely area and the whole area is a new build! The only thing was that the agent said that a couple had already viewed it and it she was waiting to hear back from them if they wanted it or not and she would phone us as soon as she hears from them... Well she phoned us yesterday night and said that they still hadn't phoned her but she will phone us tomorrow (or today lol)... and she phoned us this morning but we were at work so FIL sorted out a viewing and good news is....
> 
> We are viewing it tomorrow at 4.45pm!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> From what we have read and seen of the house onlne, it looks FANTASTIC! So there is a strong possibility that we will take it! So if all goes to plan we could be moving out in the next couple of weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> So after my life story i hope you haven't fallen asleep! :haha:
> 
> Long story short is i'm pleased to say I'm back!!!
> 
> Love you all! :flower: xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww Moomin tis that you and Dave in avatar? And we have missed you loadssss :hugs:, yay:happydance:for your house move and good luck for this month:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is newmummys gender scan? cant be long now surely...Click to expand...
> 
> Is the 23rd March 3.40pm 5more sleeps:sleep:and its my anomoly scan too so hope that is A ok and that :baby:opens his/hers legs:thumbup:..can't wait im soooooooooo excited:happydance:
> 
> 
> Trin that is truely awful makes feel so lucky for our healthcare we recieve no matter how much people slate it that lady and her baby would of survived here no doubt about it brought a tear to my happy face and has made me sad:cry:Click to expand...

oh yay not long at all ! it will go really quick as its the weekend and that always goes quickly lol x


----------



## Mollykins

I feel so lethargic. I have been fine all morning, packing and such and then I started in on the shakes and my mouth was tingling. I ate up a protein bar really fast and had some water and now... Blah. I'm fighting falling asleep standing up... and it's lunch time! :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

April=yes im sure it will and i hope the weeks speed up now too tis dragging and im struggling at work now too and its gonna be a lonnngggggg hot summer full of cankles and preggo fertile myrtles :haha:......want to be on my ML but is due to start in 16 long weeks.........:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly you haven't got my EDD on 1st pg lovely?

Well its 7th aug please add when you have a moment !


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Sorry I have not been on, been feeling super sick these last few days ! Nausea has been replaced with sone dry heaving ..... How glam ! Hope the glow comes soon

Some v exiting news on this thread .... Not as exciting as that evenvelope though sexymarriedmonkeypants xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Trin that is awful! how sad :(
> how is everyone on Friday night?
> im about to have an indian, still have pains on left side feel like round ligament but without even moving! argh i hate this worry :/
> x

I keep getting all these pains! It's freaking me out !!!! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I feel so lethargic. I have been fine all morning, packing and such and then I started in on the shakes and my mouth was tingling. I ate up a protein bar really fast and had some water and now... Blah. I'm fighting falling asleep standing up... and it's lunch time! :dohh:

Arghhhh! I had that massively before my GD was detected. I AM the OFFICIAL Turtle scaremongerer:blush: And I've just remembered I forgot to buy a cabbage AGAIN:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I have not been on, been feeling super sick these last few days ! Nausea has been replaced with sone dry heaving ..... How glam ! Hope the glow comes soon
> 
> Some v exiting news on this thread .... Not as exciting as that evenvelope though sexymarriedmonkeypants xxxx

I got The Glow once baby was born:shrug:I looked fab once I could eat junk food and drink again:haha: And swan around in semi retirement without going to work:happydance:

I'll post your ENVELOPE tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I will add it to the first page asap love. Hard to do on the phone so I'll wait until my comp is up again. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

newmummy only 5 more sleeps until scan! :wohoo: And don't you just find that the nearer you get to ML, the further away it seems?


----------



## new mummy2010

Thankyou Moll's
well im off because like crunchie i aint glowing baby and im k nakered again...!!!

See you all tomorrow x


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- re: GD- they don't test for that here til around 20 weeks... I thought it wasn't supposed to effect you until 20 weeks or so. ???


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> newmummy only 5 more sleeps until scan! :wohoo: And don't you just find that the nearer you get to ML, the further away it seems?

Ohhh yes stoooopid work have two hols and two long weekends chucked in too so maybe call it 13 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night new mummy:flower: get your baby sleep:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey dolls just popping in for a quick hello! 

Trin, such a tragic story! the fact that it could have been avoided makes it worse 

No new deals today newmummy. i think i will keep my trafficing days to a minimum.. you know, for safety reasons :winkwink:

Kit, a red bedroom sounds lovely, and I bet it will go quite nicely with the plum one u showed us. I see u have a liking for bold colors and u work well with them. :thumbup: can't wait to see the finished product. As for me, no plans for the weekend. i had planned a road trip with a couple of my girlfriends, but found out at 9pm last night that my boss's boss said no to my vacation request for today and that I needed to be here this weekend :sad1: I don't know what's worse, the fact that they went without me or that this will be my 3rd weekend in a row working! :dohh:

Moomin! you have been missed my dear! :hugs: i hope u guys get the house! What, with all the moving on this thread, i feel like i need to move too so i can be a part of the cool crowd :coolio:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry turtles, didn't mean to make you :cry: It's just the horrid reality that we live with here and I get really angry that money and education makes the difference between life and death. It's exactly what we were focusing on at the conference but there were no government ministers there and they are the people who actually make the decisions about where the money is spent :growlmad: Ok, rant over

It's a long weekend :happydance: Monday is Human Rights Day, the day Madiba made his "Never, never and never again" speech...now that brings a :cry: to my eyes
We're setting up the market for volunteers tomorrow morning, doing some work at the new practice - the boys will make cards for MIL while I work - then MIL is coming to the new practice and we'll all have lunch together at the garden restaurant...mmm can smell the cheesy-pesto-y-beany-organic-bready sandwich already. And did I mention that they make THE BEST organic cappuccino there? Going to be a battle not to spend all my money on raw chocolate love tart and cappuccinos! Then packing up the market, coming home to meet new volunteers then collapsing in a heap!

My energy levels are still not right and it doesn't help that all the neuro MS symptoms are creeping back as the pregnancy hormones leave my body. Going to bed now now

Holly, still have the after-effects of the Brazilian. It's not quite as straight as before but still pretty straight (haven't used my hair iron for months) and in really good condition. My last cut was at the beginning of December and the hairdresser took a token half a cm off the back because I had no split ends. So it really conditioned it. I'd definietly do it again (when I have some money!)

Oh, this is what middle DS wrote to DH when he sent him to his room for being really naughty *sigh*

Night night turtles :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's the village Carnival tomorrow morning, to welcome in the Springtime:happydance: And at midday I have the MIL to celebrate my DSS's The Elder's B'day (she's bought him a mountain bike, he'll be delighted!) No baby swimmers though:cry: And DSS The Younger has bought Hollinka a wooden caterpillar with loads of bells on it to shake at the Carnival:awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Trin I'll think of you tomorrow since we've both got da French MIL's!!:haha::hugs: Only with mine I've really bonded since last Saturday, we are the only 2 Madame Dian-Flons in existence:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- re: GD- they don't test for that here til around 20 weeks... I thought it wasn't supposed to effect you until 20 weeks or so. ???

It can come at _anytime_, and the more pregnancies you've had and the older you are the higher the risk (though my sis had it from the first at 23yrs old :shrug:) Usually in a first pregnancy it's around 20-26 weeks but with 2nd and 3rd it can come earlier. My sis by her 2nd pregnancy had it by 16 weeks, and her 3rd straight away and I have a friend on another thread who with her second it came on straight away. And I still have lying on my desk in front of me my GD tests that my Gyn gave me at my appointment at 5+3 (although at 6 weeks I mc'd as you know) -she wanted to test straight away for a 2nd pregnancy, BUT I had it for the first as well! If you have no history of GD then it's a different matter- though I would say if you get dizzy or particularly thirsty or tingly lips I would deffo deffo deffo from my personal experience get a glucose test in advance of the weeks :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed now:hugs: I feel like such an awful scaremonger since Kit's swelling and Molly's tingles:nope: But I was so shocked when the docs told me I had DG after my O'Sullivan test (me? DG?) and I lived through months of 6 blood pricks a day and weighing all my food to the last gram and not a milligram of fast sugar to make my baby the perfect thing she is, so now I really appreciate how important it is, and how ignorant I was to the symptoms. I would be so thirsty that I had to stop to drink water during lessons I was teaching, but thought it was a 'normal pregnancy symptom' And then get dizzy and tingly lips and have to sit down on a public bench and get some sugar in me:shrug: As Molly once said before, 'Knowledge is power' and I'd much much much rather just hear 'HOLLYMONKEY YOU WERE SO WRONG!' than not to share my experience at the risk of sounding like a scaremonger:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Well, I've definitely been dizzy today but I thought it was al par for the course. :shrug: how would bring it up to my doc?


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin, I couldn't see your link to what your DS said :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed now:hugs: I feel like such an awful scaremonger since Kit's swelling and Molly's tingles:nope: But I was so shocked when the docs told me I had DG after my O'Sullivan test (me? DG?) and I lived through months of 6 blood pricks a day and weighing all my food to the last gram and not a milligram of fast sugar to make my baby the perfect thing she is, so now I really appreciate how important it is, and how ignorant I was to the symptoms. I would be so thirsty that I had to stop to drink water during lessons I was teaching, but thought it was a 'normal pregnancy symptom' And then get dizzy and tingly lips and have to sit down on a public bench and get some sugar in me:shrug: As Molly once said before, 'Knowledge is power' and I'd much much much rather just hear 'HOLLYMONKEY YOU WERE SO WRONG!' than not to share my experience at the risk of sounding like a scaremonger:flower:

Ahh Holly, I'm sure as well as I do, Molly appreciates the benefit of your experience whether it applies to us or not. We're all past the place where we would try to kid ourselves that these things aren't possibilities, so share away my lovely :flower: and thanks for doing so. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...I've had some dizzyness too but if yours is more persistent I think definitely get it checked out lovely.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Well, I've definitely been dizzy today but I thought it was al par for the course. :shrug: how would bring it up to my doc?

Well I did too, and for you it might be, but when I told my gyn that I'd been feeling dizzy for a while she was like "OMG why didn't you mention it?!!" and I was like you "errm, well, I'm pregnant, isn't that normal:shrug:" and she went a bit ape at me but then she is bitch gyn:haha: Molly I feel awful for being scary since I'm sure it's fine but just say to your doc you got dizzy and numb tingly lips and wonder if your blood sugar might be a bit haywire:shrug: Can't harm to test it, and just a good thing if it was a one off:thumbup:

God I feel so meanyscarypants:cry: Do you forgive me? I just want the best for your baby turtles. We have such great health systems, exploit them!


----------



## Mollykins

I agree with Kit, Holly Bee- I would much rather you share your knowlege :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...your wedding album is beautiful doll :cloud9: I love it :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

If it happens again from now til the 25th (my next ob appt.) I will bring it up. :) I'm not afraid. So you must not be so scary. :haha: my aunt had GD with her third and diabetes runs in my family (mom's side anyway). Bah- sleep well and don't be hard on yourself. :awww: you are amazing. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou Molly and Kit:hugs: You know I'm such a reckless, feckless, happy-go-lucky type and it really is only in pregnancy and matters of pregnancy that I can knuckle down to the most strict regimes and preach the most strict formal procedures! And that only because I had to with LO! I'm not such a pain in the arse in non-pregnancy related reality:haha: Goodnight my lovelies, sleep easy, your bubbas are more than safe in your tummies :kiss::hugs:


Goodnight turtles one and all:flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight ladies. Kit, Holly, and anyone else about to slip off to dream land.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've definitely been dizzy today but I thought it was al par for the course. :shrug: how would bring it up to my doc?
> 
> Well I did too, and for you it might be, but when I told my gyn that I'd been feeling dizzy for a while she was like "OMG why didn't you mention it?!!" and I was like you "errm, well, I'm pregnant, isn't that normal:shrug:" and she went a bit ape at me but then she is bitch gyn:haha: Molly I feel awful for being scary since I'm sure it's fine but just say to your doc you got dizzy and numb tingly lips and wonder if your blood sugar might be a bit haywire:shrug: Can't harm to test it, and just a good thing if it was a one off:thumbup:
> 
> God I feel so meanyscarypants:cry: Do you forgive me? I just want the best for your baby turtles. We have such great health systems, exploit them!Click to expand...

We know your intentions are always good kind lady :hugs: I think the French experience is off the scale in terms of thoroughness but look at the knowledge it has given you which admittedly can sometimes be worrysome. Nevertheless, in my opinion, ignorance in pregnancy would never be the preferred option...just look at that poor lady Trin told us about :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hasten to add that the 2WW doesn't count as 'pregnancy' for me:blush: I need that 2nd line before I can knuckle down to any strict regime:haha:

Nighty night:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all from me too. Been watching comic relief :cry: Amazing work they do but so sad...all those poor babies :sad2:

See you all tomorrow - lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey monkey

I really appreciate the info, I have to have a 3 hour glucose test soon as my big bro has diabetes .... So u will so be the monkey to go to If i do develop gd in pregnancy

Xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls :)

Feeling better today. The pup and I went on a walk and it felt really, really good. My nausea went away while I walked and stayed away for about an hour after. It's back now, but it was so nice to have it at bay for a bit! :)

All this talk of GD and PE! Eeeps. I hope we'll all be healthy throughout our pregnancies. I just took my bloods (I've got a meter here at home) and they were a very good 83. I was really glad to see that. I usually eat hardly any carbs (like, less than 20-25 grams per day) but have been eating many more because meat and eggs (normal staples for me) just sounds horrid. So, I was happy to see it's not affecting my sugars at all. Today was good - I had a leftover enchilada for lunch (with sprouted grain tortillas, very low GI) that had lots of meat and cheese. And some sausage for breakfast. I wish I could say I had eggs with that... :(

I hope to be more active here again, soon... I just hate sitting at the computer with nausea; it makes it worse for me. I'm going down to my Grandma's house this weekend with my mom. I'm really looking forward to it! I think I'm going to have some ice cream while we watch a movie!!! I haven't had ice cream at all since I've been pregnant (well, unless you count the bowl I had in Victoria... ;) ), so I'm excited to have a little!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning ladies, i have decided i can now actually feel baby kicking instead of just wriggling and squirming at first i thought it was wind that was never coming out:blush:but its a deffinate boot:haha: Holly & Trin lovely plans for today:thumbup:,Luna yay for ice cream and your visit to grandmas:thumbup:grandmas are always fun to visit:flower:

Not exciting plans for us just the norm shopping etc
#
Oh April forgot to say glad your sis is ok sweetie:hugs:






kit_cat said:


> Night Trin, I couldn't see your link to what your DS said :shrug:

:nope:me neither :cry:


Have good saturdays ohhhh its Molly's big day out today right?


----------



## new mummy2010

Congrats on your blueberry Luna!!!


----------



## MoominMumma

Good Morning to each and every Turtle! :flower::hi:

Just a quick one from me as I'm at work on my break!

It's lovely to see I was missed! :happydance:

Can't remember who said what as I have a memory like a goldfish! :haha:

Just to clear something up...

The man in my pic is my *Dad!* Not Dave! :haha:
And it was kind of a wedding... My Nan and Grandad renewed their wedding vowels a couple of weeks ago as it was their *Diamond Wedding Anniversary!!!* And u don't celebrate 60 years everyday, so they had a party afterwards! Was a lovely day! And of course I :cry: loads! :haha:

Holly that's fab news about becoming MRS Hollymonkeypants! :happydance: and yes I do have a habit of popping back after a while with big news! :haha:

I'm super excited about the house today!!! Will let you all know how I get on as soon as I get back! :thumbup::happydance: 

TTFN my lovelies! 

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 

All enjoy your activities ...carnivals ... House hunting..... Decorating xxx

I was going to go gym but these pulling pains freak me out so might drive up to the coast and enjoy a walk in the lovely sunshine today x

Have fun all xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning turtletonians!!

Ahhhhhh, it's Saturday morning :cloud9: The sun is shining beautifully against a clear blue sky :cloud9::cloud9: I'm going for some pampering at the hairdressers in less than an hour :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: 

Life is good! :happydance:...except for the potential speeding fine and points on my licence I'm facing after a lovely little letter dropped through my door this morning from the cops :blush: I was doing 57mph in a 50mph (speed cam) zone..oops :dohh: Unfortunately with the amount of travelling I do, it's a bit of an occupational hazard so I'm not freaking out. It's just a bit of a shame as my licence is clean :(

Anyway....hope everyone has a fa-buh-less day, catch y'all later I hope :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:juggle:

Just back from the carnival and next year I will deffo be dressing up properly:thumbup:- since I'm new to the village and didn't really know about it I just went with balloons on LO's pushchair but everyone was in fancy dress and mad wigs and hats and stuff :fool: It was great fun and LO has now flaked out and my MIL is coming in about half an hour...

Ooh Kit will you get a head massage at the hairdresser's? My head goes all tingly and dreamy just at the thought of a hairdresser's headmassage:cloud9:

And Crunchie fx'd you escape gd.. Oh yes I finally posted The Envelope this morning! :hugs: 

Happy Saturday All:flower:xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

oops sorry moomin was half asleep forgive my mistake


----------



## Sarachka

*GOOD MORNING LOVERS!!! The sun is shinign here in Cambridgeshire too, absolutely gorgeous. Whenever the sun is shining Alice feels a need to rub herself in the dirt. Here's her dirty little self while she was having a cuddle with me holding her like a baby.*

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e3eb9783.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/dbfab139.jpg


HOLLY the carnival sounds so much fun! I am so excited about my envelope! I have your letter written and I really need to post it, but I'm terrible at getting to the post office. 

HAYLEECHKA not long at all until your scan, that is soooooooo exciting!!

YAY only one more hour to brand new 16 and pregnant that I haven't seen yet. HURRAH! Loves it.


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka im sooo excited me and OH have just been for a peek in Next at the blue and pink sections eyeing up my possible choices for purchasing on wednesday afternoon!! Sun out here too and slight breeze so have two loads of washing out and may badger OH into mowing the lawn tomorrow if it stays dry too!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> JAYNIE are you ok my lover? I hope you and Adam are fine! I am worried, check in with us again ASAP pls!

I'm ok... I normally only thank you girls for lovely posts when I am down as catching up is important I like to know how you are all vetting on even if there's no time to post. But if you are worried... 

:hi: I'm here! Just catching up, Adam stayed last night although I really don't know what will become of us :cry: something has definitely gone awry. Just can't seem to fix it :shrug: :nope: :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

ahh Jaynie, I'm so sorry. I hate those feelings, that gut rumbling that never goes away. I'd be popping pills and knocking myself in that situation. I have something if you need it lol. I'm sorry dude. I'm here for you if you need me.


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh Jaynie baby thats S*** maybe you need a break it did me and OH the world of good a few years back i hope you come out together at the other end xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks girls... Hayley we've already had a break and it did do us the world of good but I don't want to do that again. I've pitted this as the last time we do that! So we'll see he's skipped off to go out with his mates today! Oblivious to problems as he said he was coming for a talk last night and the extent of it was Adam saying he was sorry and I don't buy it. I think he thinks about himself a lot and he didn't apologise until he realised it was serious. He then apologised as he'd prefer that to talking. I just get compromised all the time I'm sick of it. The way he is with me compared to his friends upsets me. It's honestly like he hates me rather than the opposite. But, he tried last night and he tried this morning (we had :sex: for the first time in over a month). 

Which 16&preggo sarachka I've got sky at ash's!


----------



## new mummy2010

sometimes they get like that mine has spurts i just think thats the way some of them are enginered who knows well only you two can truely sort it out i hope he comes back from his friends soon and realises he is a nob maybe when he does you play him at his game and sod off out!!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks girls... Hayley we've already had a break and it did do us the world of good but I don't want to do that again. I've pitted this as the last time we do that! So we'll see he's skipped off to go out with his mates today! Oblivious to problems as he said he was coming for a talk last night and the extent of it was Adam saying he was sorry and I don't buy it. I think he thinks about himself a lot and he didn't apologise until he realised it was serious. He then apologised as he'd prefer that to talking. I just get compromised all the time I'm sick of it. The way he is with me compared to his friends upsets me. It's honestly like he hates me rather than the opposite. But, he tried last night and he tried this morning (we had :sex: for the first time in over a month).
> 
> Which 16&preggo sarachka I've got sky at ash's!


Jaynie the BRAND new season that is shown on Wednesday evenings, so far there's been Felicia, Emily, Markai, Aubrey and Christina.


----------



## babyhopes2010

took a test what was i expecting!:rofl:

im crazy!

https://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3476/46083019.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all :hi: its day 20 for me at work. rather tired today but nothing i can do about it. jaynie dear, i hope u and adam get things sorted soon. i hate to see u this way. :hugs: 

:hi: newmummy, :hi: sarachka


----------



## Sarachka

hey lover newbie!! day 20? jeeeeeez yopu poor thing. wish i could come bring you lunch


----------



## new mummy2010

Clare you are crazy hehe lovely lines though worth a pee!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]!!!!!
Just found out my SIL is pregnant. And the other doula in our practice is pregnant
Everyone but me is pregnant :cry:
I don't know why it's hitting me so hard and why I can't fake happiness for them, but I can't
I feel like I can't breathe deep enough


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs:


TrinityMom said:


> [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]!!!!!
> Just found out my SIL is pregnant. And the other doula in our practice is pregnant
> Everyone but me is pregnant :cry:
> I don't know why it's hitting me so hard and why I can't fake happiness for them, but I can't
> I feel like I can't breathe deep enough

:hugs: I know how hard it is :cry::hugs:

My SIL gets pregnant as soon as she drops her knickers:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Night Trin, I couldn't see your link to what your DS said :shrug:

here's the note
 



Attached Files:







toine note.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- glad you were able to feel better, at least for a little while. :thumbup: Ooo! And look at you! Proud blueberry owner eh? :cloud9:

Holly- sounds like you had a lovely time, tell me you took pictures! :) 

Kit- you speed demon you! :haha: enjoy your appointment with the hairdresser. 

Crunchie- I hope you have a marvelous day today at the coast.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- sorry things between you and adam seem to be going so poorly. :( :hugs: 

Newbie- your work is a bunch of poo-pants. :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I'm so sorry :hugs: some days are definitely harder to bear than others when you are TTC and for you, a lot harder since you have two losses to add to your journey. I imagine you are quite a bit raw and exposed emotionally aren't you? Don't beat yourself up because you are having trouble finding happiness for others that have fallen pregnant, it'll come when you find peace. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone I really miss u girls! I think I'm strong enough to come back on but we will see. I get sad still when people talk about babies but I'm getting better and even hung out with my friend and her daughter. Ivf is starting. Not my part they r creating probes( Duno what that is) but I know that they need that to make sure our next baby is healthy. That can take 3 weeks or 2 months so hopin for the three weeks! My body is not ready anyway till end April or may so it's ok. I think I'm ovulating I'm getting pain on one side so crossing my fingers! 
Need some advice. My husbands friends fiancé is having her bachelorette party next weekend in Atlantic city. I m not her friend only see her when we hang out as couples n I don't know her friends. I am still emotional n cry on and off so I told her it would b best if I didn't go. She Pressured me into going to the dinner but that's all the way in atlantic city also. M I Wrong for saying I didnt want to go bc I'm still emotional about he baby n m in no mood to hang out with her n her friends that r going to b totally trunk or is she wrong for telling me I had to come to at least the dinner n not the club knowing I am not stable now? B honest bc if I'm wrong maybe I'll just go to the whole party.


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]!!!!!
> Just found out my SIL is pregnant. And the other doula in our practice is pregnant
> Everyone but me is pregnant :cry:
> I don't know why it's hitting me so hard and why I can't fake happiness for them, but I can't
> I feel like I can't breathe deep enough

Do not be to hard on yourself. U can't force urself to feel something. My friends at work are having babies this summer n one and in my room the other day to talk about how expensive his kid is already n he's not even here yet and hr crib was 500 bla bla and I said oh I'm sorry ur kids expensive mines dead. Sooooo yessssss that was prob not what I should have said but really I just lost my baby n ur botching about how much it healthy baby is costing u are u serious???? I have gotten better this week I asked him how his wife is doing and so I'm getting better. Do not get down on urself it's normal to feel how you are feeling and maybe jr feelings will change towards pregnant people and maybe they won't and it's ok if they don't . U can't rationalize feelings they r what they R . :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower: 

I fell asleep after my MIL left, it was so nice! Hollinka was in bed by 5:30 since she was overstimulated today by the carnival and guests, so I snuggled up with Potamus and Piggy and Aslan for a snoozle just after she was in bed :cloud9: 

Hello *Addie*:hi: It's a tricky one for your party, my initial reaction on reading your post was 'don't go' if there's a risk of it upsetting you but then there is the 'a change is as good as a rest' aspect:shrug: And since you don't know the people you might feel more of a solid emotional barrier up, and less inclined to get upset. I think I personally wouldn't bother going, but I'm a bit of a cave woman in that respect, if I wanted sociability I'd seek it out but wouldn't force myself out of politeness to a relative stranger.
Lovely to see you back:hugs:

*Trin*!:flower: I'm not pregnant! Let's have Not-Pregnant hugs:hugs: 

*Jaynie* I smelt a rat the day you introduced Joe into the thread:shrug: Love's a tricky business, I hope you get through this bad patch without too much hurt.:hug:

*Molly* I _do_ have pics from the carnival but not very many or good ones and with me in looking goofy so I feel a bit self conscious about posting :shy: but I'll see what I can find:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie hello lovely firstly what a S*** your collegue sounds you were in your rights to snap i say ,also i agree with Holly on your party connundrum yay for the start of the probes we have missed you xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly are you going out today im confused>??


----------



## bbyno1

Just came in to say congratulations on the 16 BFP's:dance:
And good luck to all you girls on your TTC journy x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really didn't get many pics, the 3rd one if of the burning of the 'Winter', a kind of Guy Fawkes man but I didn't get a pic of him before he was burnt:dohh: In the town where I lived before the Spring carnival was a massive one, and the burning of Winter took place with hundreds of firemen at the ready and the flames went really high!! Today it was all very quaint and village sized but really fun. And in the last pic if you look closely you can see a green caterpillar with bells on it in Holly's hand, I trained her at breakfast to shake it to make lots of carnival noise, so breakfast today was very noisy! At the carnival she did a bit of caterpillar shaking but was on the whole too overwhelmed by the musicians and confetti and hundreds of kids in fancy dress, as you can see in the 1st pic! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5









017.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 5









019.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 4









003-1.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 5


----------



## addie25

I agree I would b less likely to cry around strangers but I may b withdrawn and seem rude and I don't want to do that at a bachelorette party. Here's where it gets tricky... Her fiancé is my husbands friend and he and my husband r goingto ac n hanging out to wait for me since I'm leaving after dinner n not going to club so i need a ride home. It was supposed to just b my husband coming down to pick me up n bring me home but his friend asked to come along since he would have nothin to do while his fiancé has her party. I think it's odd to leave the girl party to hang out with her fiancé and my husband... We will prob at poker since we r down there. I duno what to do her fiancé was not supposed to come my husband was just going to come and get me before the girls went to thE club n now that he's goig to b there think it's odd to leave her party n go hang with him and my hubby. Gotta say tho I've know him 8 years we r friends her n I met a couple years ago but never hit it off we r very different . I feel forced to go to he whole party since her fiancé decided to go with my husband to pick me up... Ten again it was rude for her to force me to come to any part of this when I said I was t ready to go ou and party yet. I'm confusing myself lol should not b this complicated but i know this girl enough to know she will b very mad that I'm leaving to begin with and even more mad to know I'm with my husband and her fiancé instead of at her party. Maybe I'll just go to the entire party even tho I'm not ready....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Next year she's going dressed up as a Monkey!!! Before she's old enough to choose for herself and wants to go dressed as a princess, there were about 5 billion pink princesses:wacko: Maybe I just won't allow it:growlmad: "It's a Monkey or a Turtle or you're not going at all":haha:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> All enjoy your activities ...carnivals ... House hunting..... Decorating xxx
> 
> I was going to go gym but these pulling pains freak me out so might drive up to the coast and enjoy a walk in the lovely sunshine today x
> 
> Have fun all xxxxx

Crunchie m'love...are you ok? Hope you had a lovely day today and the horrid pain eased off a bit :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:juggle:
> 
> Just back from the carnival and next year I will deffo be dressing up properly:thumbup:- since I'm new to the village and didn't really know about it I just went with balloons on LO's pushchair but everyone was in fancy dress and mad wigs and hats and stuff :fool: It was great fun and LO has now flaked out and my MIL is coming in about half an hour...
> 
> Ooh Kit will you get a head massage at the hairdresser's? My head goes all tingly and dreamy just at the thought of a hairdresser's headmassage:cloud9:
> 
> And Crunchie fx'd you escape gd.. Oh yes I finally posted The Envelope this morning! :hugs:
> 
> Happy Saturday All:flower:xxxxx

Mmmm, yes, I did indeed have a head massage...and a back massage (my hairdressers has the back massage chairs for when you're getting your hair washed :cloud9:

Sounds like you had a fun day! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *GOOD MORNING LOVERS!!! The sun is shinign here in Cambridgeshire too, absolutely gorgeous. Whenever the sun is shining Alice feels a need to rub herself in the dirt. Here's her dirty little self while she was having a cuddle with me holding her like a baby.*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e3eb9783.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/dbfab139.jpg
> 
> 
> HOLLY the carnival sounds so much fun! I am so excited about my envelope! I have your letter written and I really need to post it, but I'm terrible at getting to the post office.
> 
> HAYLEECHKA not long at all until your scan, that is soooooooo exciting!!
> 
> YAY only one more hour to brand new 16 and pregnant that I haven't seen yet. HURRAH! Loves it.

Gorgeous pics of Alice :cloud9:

Pepsi does that very same thing when it's sunny...I think it's to reduce the static in their fur and help keep them cool...:shrug: just my theory.


----------



## poas

Evening all!! Sorry you are feeling low Trin and Addie-You've both been through horrible things and noone should be putting pressure on either of you-I'm sure you both pressure yourself enough as it is!
Holly is such a cutie :) Those pics are lovely :) 
I hope everyone else is doing ok-I only read a few pages as I'm shattered-we went to the zoo today :) So I'm off to shuffle about in bed until I can get comfortable!!!
Oh,good news about scan Clare :) private might be a better situation for this early scan as I find epu are always crammed and you have to wait which doesn't help nerves,so fingers crossed you'll be whisked straight in to see your bubba-blob :)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka im sooo excited me and OH have just been for a peek in Next at the blue and pink sections eyeing up my possible choices for purchasing on wednesday afternoon!! Sun out here too and slight breeze so have two loads of washing out and may badger OH into mowing the lawn tomorrow if it stays dry too!!

Ooo, not long now Hayley :happydance:

Did you get OH to do his gardening duty? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Evening all!! Sorry you are feeling low Trin and Addie-You've both been through horrible things and noone should be putting pressure on either of you-I'm sure you both pressure yourself enough as it is!
> Holly is such a cutie :) Those pics are lovely :)
> I hope everyone else is doing ok-I only read a few pages as I'm shattered-we went to the zoo today :) So I'm off to shuffle about in bed until I can get comfortable!!!
> Oh,good news about scan Clare :) private might be a better situation for this early scan as I find epu are always crammed and you have to wait which doesn't help nerves,so fingers crossed you'll be whisked straight in to see your bubba-blob :)

Omg just as well I didn't go to the zoo, imagine the pics! :haha: Elephant balls and all! Hope you find a comfy position for :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> JAYNIE are you ok my lover? I hope you and Adam are fine! I am worried, check in with us again ASAP pls!
> 
> I'm ok... I normally only thank you girls for lovely posts when I am down as catching up is important I like to know how you are all vetting on even if there's no time to post. But if you are worried...
> 
> :hi: I'm here! Just catching up, Adam stayed last night although I really don't know what will become of us :cry: something has definitely gone awry. Just can't seem to fix it :shrug: :nope: :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no Jaynie my lovely. I'm sorry that things aren't great with you and Adam. We've all been there and it stinks. If I was you, I'd be looking for some proper communication between you both, before you take any next steps. 

I really hope you sort things out, but most of all lovely, please do what's right for you. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all :hi: its day 20 for me at work. rather tired today but nothing i can do about it. jaynie dear, i hope u and adam get things sorted soon. i hate to see u this way. :hugs:
> 
> :hi: newmummy, :hi: sarachka

Whoah! 20 days running? Not good :nope: Do you have to do this or do you have a choice? Life is so short and it's also for living m'love...I wish you'd do a bit more of the latter :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

hi ya ladies 

had a lovely day, cheeks are all red ! took a lovely pic of the view and watched the DH gorge himself on oysters ! lucky sod

I had some chips :wacko: I really wanted some prawns but hey ho 

off to catch up ! 

Kit - Thanks for asking, I am going through a slightly nervous patch.... every twinge I think I am overracting sliently in my head :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







sea.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 2









oyster.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1









cats.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

hey addie, I am sorry that you are feeling pressured in this way ! you do need to do whats is good for you and if thats not going thats ok !!!! 

big hugs

Jaynie, I am sorry about things with Adam ! Hoping the new house will help you both have some couple time xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]!!!!!
> Just found out my SIL is pregnant. And the other doula in our practice is pregnant
> Everyone but me is pregnant :cry:
> I don't know why it's hitting me so hard and why I can't fake happiness for them, but I can't
> I feel like I can't breathe deep enough

Trin, don't feel like you need to pretend to be happy for people. You are completely entitled to how you feel. I vividly remember after my mc feeling an awful resentment toward my sis' because she was still pregnant (how awful is that?) but I know it was just part of the whole process and totally natural. 

I'm so sorry Trin for how bad you feel just now but please give yourself a break with the trying to make yourself fit in with other's people's lives and feelings. It's you that's needs to be number 1 right now. You can be happy for them later. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Night Trin, I couldn't see your link to what your DS said :shrug:
> 
> here's the noteClick to expand...

Oh my..how dramatic! What turmoil for one so young :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna- glad you were able to feel better, at least for a little while. :thumbup: Ooo! And look at you! Proud blueberry owner eh? :cloud9:
> 
> Holly- sounds like you had a lovely time, tell me you took pictures! :)
> 
> Kit- you speed demon you! :haha: enjoy your appointment with the hairdresser.
> 
> Crunchie- I hope you have a marvelous day today at the coast.

:blush: I know Molly...I'm a danger on the roads eh? My hairdressers appointment was just lovely thanks...my locks look MUCH better!

How has your day been lovely? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It Worked! It Worked!:wohoo::headspin::yipee::dance:

We burnt the Winter in the park today and the weather forecast for the WHOLE week is WARM SUNSHINE!!! I'll be able to dry my washing on the line too *newmummy*:thumbup:

Just had dinner and I'm now off to bed to read my big fat ginormous book :book:

*Sarachka* your Alice kitty is so sweet:awww: My last cat was all white and he liked rolling in dirt, and rubbing on the undersides of cars in black grease:shock::bunny:

*Addie* If you're not thinking, "Hey great, a party! What shall I wear?:happydance:" then I think the desire is going to be hard to muster. Plus the politics sound complex:shrug: There are times when I think you need to force yourself (ie a certain wedding and sister comes to mind :sad1:) but yours doesn't seem to be one of those cases to me. Yours strikes me as a "look after No. 1" case and don't go if it's such a worry:flower:

Nighty Night bumpsters and nonpregnateds :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone I really miss u girls! I think I'm strong enough to come back on but we will see. I get sad still when people talk about babies but I'm getting better and even hung out with my friend and her daughter. Ivf is starting. Not my part they r creating probes( Duno what that is) but I know that they need that to make sure our next baby is healthy. That can take 3 weeks or 2 months so hopin for the three weeks! My body is not ready anyway till end April or may so it's ok. I think I'm ovulating I'm getting pain on one side so crossing my fingers!
> Need some advice. My husbands friends fiancé is having her bachelorette party next weekend in Atlantic city. I m not her friend only see her when we hang out as couples n I don't know her friends. I am still emotional n cry on and off so I told her it would b best if I didn't go. She Pressured me into going to the dinner but that's all the way in atlantic city also. M I Wrong for saying I didnt want to go bc I'm still emotional about he baby n m in no mood to hang out with her n her friends that r going to b totally trunk or is she wrong for telling me I had to come to at least the dinner n not the club knowing I am not stable now? B honest bc if I'm wrong maybe I'll just go to the whole party.

Hello addie :hi: So good to "see" you back doll. Great news that things are starting to move now regarding the IVF :happydance:

If it was me addie, regarding your "acquaintance"..I wouldn't go if I didn't feel like it. I'd make my excuses and certainly NOT feel bad about it. The only thing that might make me consider going would be if it was a very close friend and a very special occasion..but then a special friend probably wouldn't be putting pressure on you like this. It's unreasonable of this girl to expect so much from you when you have told her how you feel.


----------



## TrinityMom

Night turtles. Off to bed. It's been a traumatic night. Sat in the garden most of the night crying at the moon having fantasies of cutting myself (I have never done this or understood the desire...til now) Instead, I put my belly ring back in and FLYINGSHITBALLS! the pain! And it's not too happy now

Anyway...tomorrow WILL be better

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's hard to get to bed on this thread:wacko: Just seen your lovely sea pics *Crunch* :cloud9: Hmm I'd be in there like a shot. I went swimming in the sea at Southend ignorant of the fact that Hollinka was just implanting- probably what made her bury in good and deep, the shock of the icy water :haha: I love a brisk dip, followed by chips and a polystyrene tea from a beach café:thumbup: Where were you Crunchie?

And *Kit* your hair looks bootiful:kiss:

And I've just remembered that I _still_ have no cabbage:dohh: I'm gonna be pregnant before I remember a cabbage:happydance: If that's not PMA then I don't know what is!:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:howdy: evening/afternoon all! :howdy:

today has gone by rather swiftly for me which is a good thing. I've been here 7 hrs so far and probably have another 6 or 7 in front of me. Kit, I'm actually being held at gunpoint! :haha: Not really, but it sure feels like it some days. My mom asked if I worked all these extra hours voluntarily. I had to catch myself, b/c i almost told her helllll no! :angelnot: I actually told dh that this job is runining my life the other day! Definitely growing tired but this is not par for the course for me. We are in a bit of crisis mode, correcting errors made consistently for the past 4 years :dohh: And believe it or not, as much as I have been working these past few weeks, my bosses are working twice as long as i am :shock:

Trin, don't feel bad about being less than thrilled for your SIL. When my cousin told me she was pregnant, my heart literally sank and i actually cried. All this from me and I've not had to endure anything close to what you've gone through so while i can't say i know how u feel, i do sympathize with u babe. Good thing you have us turts here to share your pain with and say how u are really feeling. Same goes for you Addie doll. ppl can be so insensitive and your co-worker was no exception. That was big of you to ask about his wife later on after his thoughtless convo. As far as Altantic City is concerned, i wouldn't go, but only b/c i would feel awkward around her friends i don't know and I wouldn't want her to feel like she has to hold my hand the whole night b/c she's the only person i know. if u do go to the dinner tho, i'd stay for the whole thing, but only b/c AC is far.

Bethany, lovely pic of little miss holly. no matter how crummy my day is, seeing that cutiewalkingpants always brings a smile to my face. Glad u had an awesome day.

yay for your blueberry luna. hopefully the nausea easing is a sign that it is drawing to an end for good.

Hayley, very excited for your gender scan! :dance:

Hey Moll :wave: big day coming up :happydance:

Crunchster, cool pics!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening all!! Sorry you are feeling low Trin and Addie-You've both been through horrible things and noone should be putting pressure on either of you-I'm sure you both pressure yourself enough as it is!
> Holly is such a cutie :) Those pics are lovely :)
> I hope everyone else is doing ok-I only read a few pages as I'm shattered-we went to the zoo today :) So I'm off to shuffle about in bed until I can get comfortable!!!
> Oh,good news about scan Clare :) private might be a better situation for this early scan as I find epu are always crammed and you have to wait which doesn't help nerves,so fingers crossed you'll be whisked straight in to see your bubba-blob :)

:hi: Lissy

Hope you enjoyed the zoo lovely...now enjoy chilling out :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Night turtles. Off to bed. It's been a traumatic night. Sat in the garden most of the night crying at the moon having fantasies of cutting myself (I have never done this or understood the desire...til now) Instead, I put my belly ring back in and FLYINGSHITBALLS! the pain! And it's not too happy now
> 
> Anyway...tomorrow WILL be better
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

My poor Trin:cry::hugs: I believe a good truckload of crying does alot of good. You'll feel better for it love and as you say tomorrow WILL be better:flower: 
Sleep well :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> hi ya ladies
> 
> had a lovely day, cheeks are all red ! took a lovely pic of the view and watched the DH gorge himself on oysters ! lucky sod
> 
> I had some chips :wacko: I really wanted some prawns but hey ho
> 
> off to catch up !
> 
> Kit - Thanks for asking, I am going through a slightly nervous patch.... every twinge I think I am overracting sliently in my head :wacko:

Ahhh pics are gorge Crunchie :thumbup: It was so lovely today eh? Could get used to it but I won't risk it :winkwink:

The twinges are completely normal too...they don't stop and so you learn to relax and accept that it's just your body stretching to accommodate. Remember...the twinges and your nervousness is all NORMAL :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Night turtles. Off to bed. It's been a traumatic night. Sat in the garden most of the night crying at the moon having fantasies of cutting myself (I have never done this or understood the desire...til now) Instead, I put my belly ring back in and FLYINGSHITBALLS! the pain! And it's not too happy now
> 
> Anyway...tomorrow WILL be better
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

And FLYINGSHITBALLS to you too:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:-k I've never eaten an oyster before


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> It's hard to get to bed on this thread:wacko: Just seen your lovely sea pics *Crunch* :cloud9: Hmm I'd be in there like a shot. I went swimming in the sea at Southend ignorant of the fact that Hollinka was just implanting- probably what made her bury in good and deep, the shock of the icy water :haha: I love a brisk dip, followed by chips and a polystyrene tea from a beach café:thumbup: Where were you Crunchie?
> 
> And *Kit* your hair looks bootiful:kiss:
> 
> And I've just remembered that I _still_ have no cabbage:dohh: I'm gonna be pregnant before I remember a cabbage:happydance: If that's not PMA then I don't know what is!:haha:

I was in Whitsable, I could see southend from where I was munching my chips.....nom nom 

we did take Boris the big loveable labrador with us and we did have a little paddle but my goodness how hard core are u !!!! I had a nice juice and then a relax in the garden ...twas lovely xxx 

your pics are lovely, you have the new bride glow :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> hey lover newbie!! day 20? jeeeeeez yopu poor thing. wish i could come bring you lunch

thanks doll! :friends: that would have been perfect, b/c they ordered sub sandwiches for lunch... i am not a fan! thankfully i had the forethought to bring some lunch from home so I was fine. I really hate having to leave when i'm busy. Even worse, i hate having to pay for it, when it could have been free. It's a small concession for giving up my off days, but i like to capitalize on free lunch and dinner whenever possible :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka im sooo excited me and OH have just been for a peek in Next at the blue and pink sections eyeing up my possible choices for purchasing on wednesday afternoon!! Sun out here too and slight breeze so have two loads of washing out and may badger OH into mowing the lawn tomorrow if it stays dry too!!
> 
> Ooo, not long now Hayley :happydance:
> 
> Did you get OH to do his gardening duty? :winkwink:Click to expand...

No mowing that's on our list for tomorrow:thumbup:as well as car washing and swimming :thumbup:

Bethany lovely pics of burning winter and Hollycuteypants and monkey the legend he is:thumbup:think i may burn winter tomorrow see if it dries the washing any better:shrug:

Newbie i know am toooooooo excited :happydance:3 sleeps after tonights:thumbup:

Lissy the zoo sounds like a fab day lots of walking no doubt have a good:sleep:now you and beany

Trin you are entitled to feel like you do but im sad to hear you talk about hurting yourself silly Trin:cry:you make me sad now big:hugs:and:kiss:dont beat yourself up lovely:flower:

crunchie i still worry now especially since my dog is attracted to bounding onto or over my tum making it twingey and achey from time to time, the sea air will have done you the world of good:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> :-k I've never eaten an oyster before

reallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :tease:


----------



## addie25

Hi again! Thanks for the advice I spoke to my hubby and he got us a room for that weekend in ac so I'll go just to the dinner. This way I don't have to hear her complain about how I didn't go. I am sue I missed a littered so I will try n catch up. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Night turtles. Off to bed. It's been a traumatic night. Sat in the garden most of the night crying at the moon having fantasies of cutting myself (I have never done this or understood the desire...til now) Instead, I put my belly ring back in and FLYINGSHITBALLS! the pain! And it's not too happy now
> 
> Anyway...tomorrow WILL be better
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs:

I wish I could help Trin. Hang in there and as Holly says...cry it all out as you need to.

Good night my sweet, sleep well (I hope) :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hi ya ladies
> 
> had a lovely day, cheeks are all red ! took a lovely pic of the view and watched the DH gorge himself on oysters ! lucky sod
> 
> I had some chips :wacko: I really wanted some prawns but hey ho
> 
> off to catch up !
> 
> Kit - Thanks for asking, I am going through a slightly nervous patch.... every twinge I think I am overracting sliently in my head :wacko:
> 
> Ahhh pics are gorge Crunchie :thumbup: It was so lovely today eh? Could get used to it but I won't risk it :winkwink:
> 
> The twinges are completely normal too...they don't stop and so you learn to relax and accept that it's just your body stretching to accommodate. Remember...the twinges and your nervousness is all NORMAL :thumbup:Click to expand...

must repeat.... I am normal.... I am normal .... I am normalish :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It's hard to get to bed on this thread:wacko: Just seen your lovely sea pics *Crunch* :cloud9: Hmm I'd be in there like a shot. I went swimming in the sea at Southend ignorant of the fact that Hollinka was just implanting- probably what made her bury in good and deep, the shock of the icy water :haha: I love a brisk dip, followed by chips and a polystyrene tea from a beach café:thumbup: Where were you Crunchie?
> 
> And *Kit* your hair looks bootiful:kiss:
> 
> And I've just remembered that I _still_ have no cabbage:dohh: I'm gonna be pregnant before I remember a cabbage:happydance: If that's not PMA then I don't know what is!:haha:

Aww fanks..d'ya really like it? :flower: It's much shorter but it needed it!

Your pics, as usual, are so fab :cloud9: Honestly Holl, your life looks like some technicolour dream and I mean that in the most positive and affectionate way possible. Can I come and live with you please? You'll hardly know I'm there...you can keep me in a cupboard and only let me out to make the dinner etc..I won't mind :shrug::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :-k I've never eaten an oyster before
> 
> reallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :tease:Click to expand...

Strange huh?:tease: I _love_ seafood and I spent 2 student summers working at the Cockle Sheds in Leigh-on-sea and ate all manner of shellfish for breakfast lunch and dinner but the oysters always passed me by:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I do not think you should force yourself into social situations if you are not comfortable or ready. :hugs:

Hayley- Our day out is tomorrow. :thumbup:

Holly- Beauteous pics.... as always. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :-k I've never eaten an oyster before
> 
> reallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :tease:Click to expand...

Me neither actually...sorry if this is gross but I can't get away from the notion that it would be like eating a large piece of snot :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's hard to get to bed on this thread:wacko: Just seen your lovely sea pics *Crunch* :cloud9: Hmm I'd be in there like a shot. I went swimming in the sea at Southend ignorant of the fact that Hollinka was just implanting- probably what made her bury in good and deep, the shock of the icy water :haha: I love a brisk dip, followed by chips and a polystyrene tea from a beach café:thumbup: Where were you Crunchie?
> 
> And *Kit* your hair looks bootiful:kiss:
> 
> And I've just remembered that I _still_ have no cabbage:dohh: I'm gonna be pregnant before I remember a cabbage:happydance: If that's not PMA then I don't know what is!:haha:
> 
> Aww fanks..d'ya really like it? :flower: It's much shorter but it needed it!
> 
> Your pics, as usual, are so fab :cloud9: Honestly Holl, your life looks like some technicolour dream and I mean that in the most positive and affectionate way possible. Can I come and live with you please? You'll hardly know I'm there...you can keep me in a cupboard and only let me out to make the dinner etc..I won't mind :shrug::thumbup:Click to expand...

Of course you can come and live in my cupboard Kit, you could read my ginormous book for me, since I'm not making much progress myself :haha: It has 728 pages and I'm on pg 84:wacko: I hope to get to pg 85 by tomorrow morning...


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi again! Thanks for the advice I spoke to my hubby and he got us a room for that weekend in ac so I'll go just to the dinner. This way I don't have to hear her complain about how I didn't go. I am sue I missed a littered so I will try n catch up. :thumbup:

As long as you are comfortable with this addie then all will be well I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hi ya ladies
> 
> had a lovely day, cheeks are all red ! took a lovely pic of the view and watched the DH gorge himself on oysters ! lucky sod
> 
> I had some chips :wacko: I really wanted some prawns but hey ho
> 
> off to catch up !
> 
> Kit - Thanks for asking, I am going through a slightly nervous patch.... every twinge I think I am overracting sliently in my head :wacko:
> 
> Ahhh pics are gorge Crunchie :thumbup: It was so lovely today eh? Could get used to it but I won't risk it :winkwink:
> 
> The twinges are completely normal too...they don't stop and so you learn to relax and accept that it's just your body stretching to accommodate. Remember...the twinges and your nervousness is all NORMAL :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> must repeat.... I am normal.... I am normal .... I am normalish :wacko:Click to expand...

Good girl!! 'Tis a virtual mantra! :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Gorgeous pictures Crunchie. :thumbup:

Kit- I am well, been packing all the day and now I think we are going to finish up some things here and then go do some outdoor things. It is a marvelously sunny day out and it's actually WARM sunshine. :shock: Must take advantage!

Newbie- I hate that you work so much but it does make me feel better that your bosses are working hard as well... better that than them off on holiday. :wacko:

Trin- Goodnight lovely, I hope you wake to a better day tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Kit, honestly, I'm not just saying this to be polite, but I think your hair looks better a tad shorter. A good fresh Spring cut you've had there:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :-k I've never eaten an oyster before
> 
> reallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither actually...sorry if this is gross but I can't get away from the notion that it would be like eating a large piece of snot :sick:Click to expand...

:haha: we were all talking about what we were eating ....Oysters, prawns, scampi ....they we got onto the fact that prawns filter poo but Oysters dont but they just eat poo....I look over and the MIL is heaving into her whitebait....most amusing !!!!!:haha:

then I went to eye up the fresh crab....nom nom and the cheeky sod grabbed a plaice fillet and started to pull it away ! naugty crab :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

One more thing before I scamper off...I don't like seafood.  :-$


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Gorgeous pictures Crunchie. :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- I am well, been packing all the day and now I think we are going to finish up some things here and then go do some outdoor things. It is a marvelously sunny day out and it's actually WARM sunshine. :shock: Must take advantage!
> 
> Newbie- I hate that you work so much but it does make me feel better that your bosses are working hard as well... better that than them off on holiday. :wacko:
> 
> Trin- Goodnight lovely, I hope you wake to a better day tomorrow. :hugs:

Yes Molly..definitely get out and soak up some of those rays...I honestly feel like a different person when the sun shines. There's a lot to be said for the winter blues!

Are things going to work out with your sister for tomorrow do you think?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> One more thing before I scamper off...I don't like seafood.  :-$

Well seafood doesn't like you either :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And Kit, honestly, I'm not just saying this to be polite, but I think your hair looks better a tad shorter. A good fresh Spring cut you've had there:thumbup:

You don't think the refection of the sun off my bald head is too much then? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :-k I've never eaten an oyster before
> 
> reallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither actually...sorry if this is gross but I can't get away from the notion that it would be like eating a large piece of snot :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: we were all talking about what we were eating ....Oysters, prawns, scampi ....they we got onto the fact that prawns filter poo but Oysters dont but they just eat poo....I look over and the MIL is heaving into her whitebait....most amusing !!!!!:haha:
> 
> then I went to eye up the fresh crab....nom nom and the cheeky sod grabbed a plaice fillet and started to pull it away ! naugty crab :growlmad:Click to expand...

I think that thin black line down the back of prawns is it's poo no? I pick it off before eating them just in case. My instinct has been right all along over not eating poo face oysters then:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :-k I've never eaten an oyster before
> 
> reallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither actually...sorry if this is gross but I can't get away from the notion that it would be like eating a large piece of snot :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: we were all talking about what we were eating ....Oysters, prawns, scampi ....they we got onto the fact that prawns filter poo but Oysters dont but they just eat poo....I look over and the MIL is heaving into her whitebait....most amusing !!!!!:haha:
> 
> then I went to eye up the fresh crab....nom nom and the cheeky sod grabbed a plaice fillet and started to pull it away ! naugty crab :growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Poor MIL :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And Kit, honestly, I'm not just saying this to be polite, but I think your hair looks better a tad shorter. A good fresh Spring cut you've had there:thumbup:
> 
> You don't think the refection of the sun off my bald head is too much then? :shrug:Click to expand...

:coolio:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> One more thing before I scamper off...I don't like seafood.  :-$

It's funny...seafood tends to be a love/hate food doesn't it? For the most part, I love it! (except for snot)


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: emandi, :wave: April,

I see you both :flower: How are you both this fine Saturday evening? Had a nice day?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> One more thing before I scamper off...I don't like seafood.  :-$
> 
> It's funny...seafood tends to be a love/hate food doesn't it? For the most part, I love it! (except for snot)Click to expand...

I LOVE JELLIED EELS:cloud9: I always really fancy them for breakfast. I don't think the French 'do' jellied eels though. Good old Cockney fayre is jellied eels. I have fancypants croissant and pain au chocolat here for breakfast and while I'm certainly not complaining I could murder some jellied eels from time to time:haha:

GOODNIGHT!:kiss: I'm going to turn into a Frumpkin, and I'll never get to page 85 of my book at this rate.....

Have a lovely sunny day MOLLYKINS:hugs: Tomorrow me sun too \\:D/

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> One more thing before I scamper off...I don't like seafood.  :-$
> 
> It's funny...seafood tends to be a love/hate food doesn't it? For the most part, I love it! (except for snot)Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE JELLIED EELS:cloud9: I always really fancy them for breakfast. I don't think the French 'do' jellied eels though. Good old Cockney fayre is jellied eels. I have fancypants croissant and pain au chocolat here for breakfast and while I'm certainly not complaining I could murder some jellied eels from time to time:haha:
> 
> GOODNIGHT!:kiss: I'm going to turn into a Frumpkin, and I'll never get to page 85 of my book at this rate.....
> 
> Have a lovely sunny day MOLLYKINS:hugs: Tomorrow me sun too \\:D/
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Good night my little frumpkin :hugs:

Enjoy your book and your sleepytime :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Shhhhhh Molly I don't like seafood either :haha: nor do I care whether it likes me

Addie- So sorry to hear your feeling pressured hun, but like others have said, if your not comfortable don't go...I know I certainly wouldn't! and regarding your colleague I would have one the exact same and burst into tears too!:cry:

Trin- So sorry to hear you feel like that :hugs: but I do understand that feeling perfectly.

Kit- oooh! pampered at the hairdressers lucky you :)

Holly- LO looks very happy in those pics and what a fantastic carnival!

Jaynie - that sounds naff with Adam :nope: so sorry to hear things have gone tits up for you hun :wacko: hope they get better soon :flower:

Molly- hope you have a fantastic day tomorrow :happydance:

Newbie - you workaholic you! day 20 :haha:sounds like your being held there against your will 

:wave: to everyone else :) x


----------



## mummyApril

Hiya Kit sorry wasn't ignoring you I'm not too bad was very sicky this evening so turned off the laptop and came to bed, it was self inflicted though, I now know I definitely cannot eat pot noodles or cup a soups or a whole tub of icecream lol. How are you? And everyone else? Can't really catch up on my phone so will have to tomoro xx


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry you're feeling iffy again April..your tum isn't very tolerant is it? :nope:

Well, it's good night from me my lovelies. 

Molly, I hope you have a great day tomorrow and everything goes to plan my pretty :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pictures Crunchie. :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- I am well, been packing all the day and now I think we are going to finish up some things here and then go do some outdoor things. It is a marvelously sunny day out and it's actually WARM sunshine. :shock: Must take advantage!
> 
> Newbie- I hate that you work so much but it does make me feel better that your bosses are working hard as well... better that than them off on holiday. :wacko:
> 
> Trin- Goodnight lovely, I hope you wake to a better day tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Yes Molly..definitely get out and soak up some of those rays...I honestly feel like a different person when the sun shines. There's a lot to be said for the winter blues!
> 
> Are things going to work out with your sister for tomorrow do you think?Click to expand...

I agree, winter blues are very real. In fact, in Alaska they had a commercial on about S.A.D. (Seasonal Affective Disorder) every winter for at least a couple years. I'm all about light therapy. :thumbup:

My sister came by last night and we talked... meh. Long story but to make it short and get to the point, we've agreed on a 12-8p babysitting time frame.


----------



## addie25

Nikki anyone on??? It's 11Pm here n I can't sleep! Took a nap from 6 -9:30 so guessing that's y I can't sleep


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

*Trin* it's a new day and you left lots of sadness behind with yesterday:flower:

Just letting LO gambol around a bit before I put her in the pushchair and go running. Tmi but I've had trouble running during AF since her birth, on account of my weak perineum not keeping tampons in with the movement:blush: Fx'd it's a bit better today! It's annoying because pre-baby I did some of my best times during AF, I think the blood pumps better or something:shrug: and now hardly dare try! But I'm taking the bull between the horns since it's so sunny (cold still though) and DH has gone to the running club so I'm not having him coming back gloating at me :haha:

I slept well, made it to page 107 before zonking!! 

Happy Sunday Everyone:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's hard to get to bed on this thread:wacko: Just seen your lovely sea pics *Crunch* :cloud9: Hmm I'd be in there like a shot. I went swimming in the sea at Southend ignorant of the fact that Hollinka was just implanting- probably what made her bury in good and deep, the shock of the icy water :haha: I love a brisk dip, followed by chips and a polystyrene tea from a beach café:thumbup: Where were you Crunchie?
> 
> And *Kit* your hair looks bootiful:kiss:
> 
> And I've just remembered that I _still_ have no cabbage:dohh: I'm gonna be pregnant before I remember a cabbage:happydance: If that's not PMA then I don't know what is!:haha:
> 
> Aww fanks..d'ya really like it? :flower: It's much shorter but it needed it!
> 
> Your pics, as usual, are so fab :cloud9: Honestly Holl, your life looks like some technicolour dream and I mean that in the most positive and affectionate way possible. Can I come and live with you please? You'll hardly know I'm there...you can keep me in a cupboard and only let me out to make the dinner etc..I won't mind :shrug::thumbup:Click to expand...

I can't find your hair pics :brat:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Good morning :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Holly
Woke up with a migraine so I popped 2 Myprodol at 4am and a Migril at 8am so feeling a bit spacey. But I'm having a tattoo done on my neck today so I can't have an exploding head!

I loved your village festival. Very pagan. We do exactly that at the spring equinox. Funny because we're going into Autumn here so Mabon is very subdued and a time for casting off the old before winter sets in and planting the Autumn harvest...a time of introspection and the full moon that was so huge last night was perfect for it

I'm off to get dressed and inked :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Morning gals!!
Glad you're up and at 'em Trin-I am bipolar (not joking) and find that at my lowest,just DRAGGING my ass outta bed is an achievement! I hope your tattoo goes well :)
Holly...good luck running...LOL!
Clare how are you today?x


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's hard to get to bed on this thread:wacko: Just seen your lovely sea pics *Crunch* :cloud9: Hmm I'd be in there like a shot. I went swimming in the sea at Southend ignorant of the fact that Hollinka was just implanting- probably what made her bury in good and deep, the shock of the icy water :haha: I love a brisk dip, followed by chips and a polystyrene tea from a beach café:thumbup: Where were you Crunchie?
> 
> And *Kit* your hair looks bootiful:kiss:
> 
> And I've just remembered that I _still_ have no cabbage:dohh: I'm gonna be pregnant before I remember a cabbage:happydance: If that's not PMA then I don't know what is!:haha:
> 
> Aww fanks..d'ya really like it? :flower: It's much shorter but it needed it!
> 
> Your pics, as usual, are so fab :cloud9: Honestly Holl, your life looks like some technicolour dream and I mean that in the most positive and affectionate way possible. Can I come and live with you please? You'll hardly know I'm there...you can keep me in a cupboard and only let me out to make the dinner etc..I won't mind :shrug::thumbup:Click to expand...

I cant find hair pics Kit was a private post huh thought we was friends:winkwink:(i woukd like to see)

Molly-hope you have a brill day im sure you will:flower:

Trin -can't wait to see your new inking :thumbup:

Bethany- you made me chuckle awire tampons are not cool:blush:im sure you will do fine clench lovey clench:haha:

car washing soon then swimming for me:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im actually in a frightfully good mood :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning and happy Sunday all!! :thumbup:

It's not so sunny today but I'm heading off for a lovely walk anyway :happydance: Mr Ipod is being charged as we "speak".

Clare..I'm very glad you're in a frightfully good mood my lovely...hope it stays that way :thumbup: Any particular reason for it?

Hayley and Trin....sorry, naughty Holly and I have misled you both into thinking I have posted hair pics (secret ones or otherwise) which I didn't. We were just talking rubbish :blush: No change there I suppose :winkwink:

Hayley..enjoy your swim m'love. :thumbup:

Trin...I hope you feel better after yesterday's low. Can we have some pics of the new tattoo please?

Lissy...:wave:, have a lovely day whatever you do :thumbup:

Holly...enjoy your run my dear and I hope you have no surprises :blush::winkwink:

Have a great day one and all :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

no reason maybe it was the massive chill pill my husband forced me to take last night :)


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> no reason maybe it was the massive chill pill my husband forced me to take last night :)

He's a clever bloke that man of yours eh? :winkwink: Enjoy your day and your happiness :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: Tampon stayed in! And no urine leaks! Enjoy your lunch! :wohoo:

Had a great run and saw my whole running club by chance in the forest and had :hugs: and :kiss: with them and have just scoffed beans on toast with English style bacon so I can rush out and try my new shiny white Sidi bike shoes on the racing bike:happydance: I'm going to be knackered this afternoon but we have complicated babysitting arrangements that include pingpong matches so it's either now or never!

And it's sunny and there are hundreds of cyclists out, it's like a big bike party:happydance:

Sorry Hayley and Trin I was just imagining Kit's hair :flower: 

catch you later :bike:


----------



## TrinityMom

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

Good morning trin how r u today?


----------



## Sarachka

Hi munchkins! How are we all today? I got up at 1pm today!!! OH was a sleeping log all that time. I woke up about 9-11 and just surfed the web silently on my phone still in bed, then slept again like 11-1. I was so pleased when he woke up, I was DYING for a cup of coffee. Here's some Sunday afternoon treats for y'all

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8074458/tumblr_lgb931RZgO1qbv1gso1_500_large.jpg?1300630067

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8061995/tumblr_liank7zJ951qe49wpo1_500_thumb.jpg?1300584002

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7654954/tumblr_lhkjt7Q2HX1qg4mjr_thumb.jpg?1299303125

HOLLY this one's for you my darling, and your successful run this morning:
https://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/filestorage/good-luck-not-hitting-encouragement-ecard-someecards.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Addie, it is lovely to have you back! Don't worry, I know it's hard when everyone else seems to be getting pregnant but don't worry, your IVF will have succeeded long before I do!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You just had that done Trin? Wowser!:thumbup:

Hello Addie:hi: Glad you found a solution to your dilemma:hugs: It's very quiet here today, everyone's out having lovely Sundays I guess :happydance:

I just blew my mind out on the sunlit open country roads for 2hrs on my racer, it was just :cloud9: And my shoes were dazzling! :coolio: I'll deffo be hitting the sack early tonight though! Just off for some intensive deckchair activity in the garden with dh now:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: that's about it at the moment Sarachka! I'm so proud of myself today though for not wetting myself or bouncing my tampon out:smug:


----------



## addie25

Holly ur funny and sounds like ur having a great day! Sara I'm so happy to b back I'm almost back to normal. I lost ten pounds n want to loose ten more.. I look really thin already so I'm happy. Back in size 4 but want size 2 like I was in college :) nothing bu planned for today I was looking into riding horses today but then my left side of my stomach started hurting so I didn't I don't want go mess anythin up after that surgery so I'll wait a bit longer.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday all!! :thumbup:
> 
> It's not so sunny today but I'm heading off for a lovely walk anyway :happydance: Mr Ipod is being charged as we "speak".
> 
> Clare..I'm very glad you're in a frightfully good mood my lovely...hope it stays that way :thumbup: Any particular reason for it?
> 
> Hayley and Trin....sorry, naughty Holly and I have misled you both into thinking I have posted hair pics (secret ones or otherwise) which I didn't. We were just talking rubbish :blush: No change there I suppose :winkwink:
> 
> Hayley..enjoy your swim m'love. :thumbup:
> 
> Trin...I hope you feel better after yesterday's low. Can we have some pics of the new tattoo please?
> 
> Lissy...:wave:, have a lovely day whatever you do :thumbup:
> 
> Holly...enjoy your run my dear and I hope you have no surprises :blush::winkwink:
> 
> Have a great day one and all :hugs:

oops about your hair:blush:, would love to actually see pictures though pretty please:thumbup:, had a nice swim even though it involved bobbing inbetween children and diving teens:wacko:Reece came along too for a change he usually refuses as he thinks we are un-cool:wacko:.Hope you have a nice walk with your secret lover:winkwink:



TrinityMom said:


> :cloud9:

Trin that is bootiful just perfect totally suits you too from the person i feel you are and of cause your picture:thumbup:

Bethany yay for no peeing and stray tampons:haha::winkwink:,and you are an exercise nut!! You are putting me to shame feel so out of the loop with not been able to much swimming as you can probably tell is my new love:thumbup:been doing half an hour is that enough?worth doing? or should i be doing a bit more? Im debating going on OH's bike next week a couple of nights just on a lovely shortish ride through near by country lanes is that agood idea ?:shrug:

Clare glad your hubby fed you one of those they work a treat hey:thumbup::hugs:


Sara you lazy bones you:haha:how are you? Those pictures have made me want cake :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh tis tumble weed time..................................................


----------



## babyhopes2010

*HAPPY 6 WEEKS TO ME *


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy 6 weeks Clare and bean you need a food ticker i have to strain to see the tidgy one you have hehe!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey girlies!

happy 6 wks claire :hugs:
moll, big day today! :happydance: hope the weather is as beatiful there as it is here

kit, u and holly have gotten us all curiosus so now u must post pics of the new hair! :haha:
holly, glad u have a lovely run. when i am released from captivity i hope to get back to exercising.
trin, lovely tatoo! 
addie, glad u are feeling back to your old self :hugs:
newmummy u must annouce the gender as soon as u find out! :haha: i mean, pls share the news at your leisure :haha:
hi poas :wave: hi sarah :wave:


----------



## TrinityMom

Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
 



Attached Files:







tattoo2.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll be hitting the rosé soon *Trin*, cheers!:wine:

Happy 6 weeks *Clare*!:happydance:A kiss for each week-:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

*Newmummy* you forget I'm not pregnant and you are!:haha: I wouldn't do so much if I was!! Any amount of swimming's good. (By the way I hate teenagers at swimming pools, I think they should be banned:ban:) Just do however much swimming you feel like doing, it's hard to overdo swimming. I didn't do ANY cycling in my last pregnancy except one little pootle at about 5 weeks since I'd JUST GOT MY NEW RACER! A great example of Sod's Law:haha: I was too scared of a fall or jiggling the bean out of place but all my non paranoid friends cycled and enjoyed it, moderation is the keyword:thumbup:

I read about a page of my book in my deckchair this afternoon and then got the fidgets and cleaned my bike (LO helped me:awww:) and salvaged what I could of my wedding flowers and cleaned the redundant vases and planted some basil seeds and took Holly for a walk in the park and a go on the slides.

Now I'm off for a delicious soak in the bath:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Where is everybody?

Im feeling neglected

Hi Jaynie

Hi Molly

Trin im in love with your new tattoo its given me inspiration for my next one after bebe is born

Kit we do need pictures of your hair and can't wait for bedroom pictures of your new project changing rooms!!

Newbie i will be sharing my news as soon as i know dont you worry and hopefully you will be u as it will be around this time when i get home from the hospital & buying something pink or something blue!!!

Well we have garlic seasoned chicken breasts,garlic roasts(homemade),carrots and lashings of gravy baby and stuffing yom yom nom nom !!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie it's nice that they let you know what the weather is like outside:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Im feeling neglected
> 
> Hi Jaynie
> 
> Hi Molly
> 
> Trin im in love with your new tattoo its given me inspiration for my next one after bebe is born
> 
> Kit we do need pictures of your hair and can't wait for bedroom pictures of your new project changing rooms!!
> 
> Newbie i will be sharing my news as soon as i know dont you worry and hopefully you will be u as it will be around this time when i get home from the hospital & buying something pink or something blue!!!
> 
> Well we have garlic seasoned chicken breasts,garlic roasts(homemade),carrots and lashings of gravy baby and stuffing yom yom nom nom !!!!!

omg that is _seriously_ nom nom!:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have to go and make something involving garlic and roasting now, that is soooo what I fancy to eat!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I'll be hitting the rosé soon *Trin*, cheers!:wine:
> 
> Happy 6 weeks *Clare*!:happydance:A kiss for each week-:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> *Newmummy* you forget I'm not pregnant and you are!:haha: I wouldn't do so much if I was!! Any amount of swimming's good. (By the way I hate teenagers at swimming pools, I think they should be banned:ban:) Just do however much swimming you feel like doing, it's hard to overdo swimming. I didn't do ANY cycling in my last pregnancy except one little pootle at about 5 weeks since I'd JUST GOT MY NEW RACER! A great example of Sod's Law:haha: I was too scared of a fall or jiggling the bean out of place but all my non paranoid friends cycled and enjoyed it, moderation is the keyword:thumbup:
> 
> I read about a page of my book in my deckchair this afternoon and then got the fidgets and cleaned my bike (LO helped me:awww:) and salvaged what I could of my wedding flowers and cleaned the redundant vases and planted some basil seeds and took Holly for a walk in the park and a go on the slides.
> 
> Now I'm off for a delicious soak in the bath:cloud9:

Ummmm rose Bethany and Trin what i wouldn't give for even a whiff:wacko:

sounds like a lovely day you and Hollypants have had :thumbup:, i know i should'nt expect to do what im used too but dont want to gain unessercery (spelling) weight in places i dont need too if you get me:shrug:, its a shocker to the system after 10 yrs of been unpregnant i guess, i love my bump with all my heart but want to reduce the risk of cankles and wobbly knees :haha:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: All you lovely Turtle-ians! :hi:!!!

Very sorry i kept u all in suspense yesterday but by the time i got back from work and went to view the house and had dinner etc i don't know where the time went! :dohh:

Ok so this is a *MAJOR UPDATE* on our situation....

*WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!*

There are not enough :happydance:'s to express how we are feeling at the moment! :cloud9:

We viewed the house yesterday (as u know :haha:) and it was just as lovely as it sounded (if not better!!!) And as soon as we went through the door it felt like home! :cloud9: And we could certainly imagine having a :baby: there! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

The agent said that there was another lady who viewed it over the weekend to but she said she will get back to them on monday... but as we said we wanted it straight away (HA HA WE WIIIIIN! :haha::winkwink: U snooze, u lose! :haha::thumbup:)...she has given us some forms to fill in before we arrange to go see the agent to get things rolling! They are "Prospective Tenants" forms! :happydance:

So we are on :cloud9: at the moment... 

We won't be able to move in until mid April as that is when the current tenants move out because they have only just handed their notice in... but we don't mind waiting because it means we can get some more money together and be even more financially comfortable come April! :thumbup:

AND to top it all off i got my :) today on my CB Digi!!! So not only do i have fab news but i'm O'ing to!!! Could my day get any better? :winkwink:!

So if u don't see me in the next few days... u know where i am! :winkwink::haha: :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: and lots more :sex:!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum

Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies! I've been prowling on my phone so I can keep up a bit. My sister is due here in about an hour and no... I'm not ready. :dohh: We've had some drama here between us and the children since 620am. Needless to say, I'm tired. Though all is back to peaches so that's :thumbup: 

I have some pics to share... one is a book at the library we saw yesterday... just for Holly :flower: and a sweet monkey baby jammy. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Monkey suit.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5









Clovis Ecrevisse.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

This is something I've been craving for a while... a bloomin' onion, awesome blossom, etc etc... *drool* Well.... I was possessed to check online for nutritional facts. :cry: Depending on what restaurant makes this delicious sin, the total calories are anywhere between 2,200-2,700 calories with up to enough fat to equal 67 strips of bacon. :sick: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







bloomin onion.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mollykins

Ah yes Trin- I have ink envy. My goodness woman... I might henna something like that on me so that I can borrow it for a bit. :haha: I love such intricate designs.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Ladies! I've been prowling on my phone so I can keep up a bit. My sister is due here in about an hour and no... I'm not ready. :dohh: We've had some drama here between us and the children since 620am. Needless to say, I'm tired. Though all is back to peaches so that's :thumbup:
> 
> I have some pics to share... one is a book at the library we saw yesterday... just for Holly :flower: and a sweet monkey baby jammy. :cloud9:

hmm..? me could see a little Logan in those jammies :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

hey my little petals :flower:

hope you have had a lovely sunday, it seems moomin has :hugs:

Have fun today Mollymoo xxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
> 
> Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)Click to expand...

there not to bad kitty cat ! and you get the nice high after :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Crunchie love. :hugs: Do you have any new bump pics?? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

congrats on the house moomin! :dance:
moll i felt the same way when i learned how many calories are in those chicken crispers at chili's! :shock: haven't had them since! :nope:
hey crunchster :hi:
hayley, have u mentioned your gender preference? i have a prediction but i don't want to say if i picked wrong! :haha:
bethany, i sit by the window so i look longingly out of it all day as i am shackled to my desk (day 21 by the way)

oh Luuuuuna! :wave: hope your absense is not b/c u are too sickly my dear :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Im feeling neglected
> 
> Hi Jaynie
> 
> Hi Molly
> 
> Trin im in love with your new tattoo its given me inspiration for my next one after bebe is born
> 
> Kit we do need pictures of your hair and can't wait for bedroom pictures of your new project changing rooms!!
> 
> Newbie i will be sharing my news as soon as i know dont you worry and hopefully you will be u as it will be around this time when i get home from the hospital & buying something pink or something blue!!!
> 
> Well we have garlic seasoned chicken breasts,garlic roasts(homemade),carrots and lashings of gravy baby and stuffing yom yom nom nom !!!!!

Aww sorry you feel neglected..another quiet Sunday until everyone gets home from their adventures.

Pics of my hair? They would be some very dull pics...I have long dark hair (although not quite so long now) with long layers put through it and shaped at the front....nothing spesh I'm afraid :shrug: Still want to see?
However, my red room pics will definitely be thrust upon you all..I bought some sumptuous red bedding etc and a new light. Still need to sort a new carpet and red accent accessories etc...ooooo, I love it! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'll be hitting the rosé soon *Trin*, cheers!:wine:
> 
> Happy 6 weeks *Clare*!:happydance:A kiss for each week-:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> *Newmummy* you forget I'm not pregnant and you are!:haha: I wouldn't do so much if I was!! Any amount of swimming's good. (By the way I hate teenagers at swimming pools, I think they should be banned:ban:) Just do however much swimming you feel like doing, it's hard to overdo swimming. I didn't do ANY cycling in my last pregnancy except one little pootle at about 5 weeks since I'd JUST GOT MY NEW RACER! A great example of Sod's Law:haha: I was too scared of a fall or jiggling the bean out of place but all my non paranoid friends cycled and enjoyed it, moderation is the keyword:thumbup:
> 
> I read about a page of my book in my deckchair this afternoon and then got the fidgets and cleaned my bike (LO helped me:awww:) and salvaged what I could of my wedding flowers and cleaned the redundant vases and planted some basil seeds and took Holly for a walk in the park and a go on the slides.
> 
> Now I'm off for a delicious soak in the bath:cloud9:
> 
> Ummmm rose Bethany and Trin what i wouldn't give for even a whiff:wacko:
> 
> sounds like a lovely day you and Hollypants have had :thumbup:, i know i should'nt expect to do what im used too but dont want to gain unessercery (spelling) weight in places i dont need too if you get me:shrug:, its a shocker to the system after 10 yrs of been unpregnant i guess, i love my bump with all my heart but want to reduce the risk of cankles and wobbly knees :haha:Click to expand...

Hayley..I'm with you on the trying to keep active m'love. I did manage to do 6 miles today with Mr Ipod which was great but it's all too infrequent. I feel like my butt has now gained small country status :nope: Thanks to my swelling, I have the most impressive cankles and wobbly knees :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

evening all!

I've been eBaying like mad today and haven't really done anything else - I should have updated a couple of websites that people pay me to maintain so that's really naughty and unprofessional of me ... but I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Crunchie

Molly I will get DH to take some pics tonight as a little treat ! 

hey newbiedoo ! I miss u


----------



## Crunchie

hmmmm...seems a little large today ! odd how some days I have nothing and others it all goes hard down there :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







13 + 4.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

We're all very excited in the Hollymonkey household this evening since DSS the Younger has just come home from his pingpong tournament with A TROPHY!!\\:D/ He came 4th from over 100 contestants:happydance: I have requested permission from dh to post a pic....I'm so happy for him because he always comes back empty handed, and tonight he is SOOOOO proud and happy!!:awww: Le Champion:
 



Attached Files:







060.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

CONGRATULATIONS MOOMIN!!!! That's fantastic news about the house! :happydance: Also, great news that you are O'ing too...:wohoo: Everything is going swimmingly lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This is something I've been craving for a while... a bloomin' onion, awesome blossom, etc etc... *drool* Well.... I was possessed to check online for nutritional facts. :cry: Depending on what restaurant makes this delicious sin, the total calories are anywhere between 2,200-2,700 calories with up to enough fat to equal 67 strips of bacon. :sick: :cry:

Molly...what exactly is this? I don't think I've ever had the pleasure :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Apparently I should call it Table Tennis and not pingpong, which is demeaning to the sport:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
> 
> Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> there not to bad kitty cat ! and you get the nice high after :winkwink:Click to expand...

Really?? I'm much too scared AND I'd worry I would choose something that I ended up not liking...it's the permanent aspect that makes me back away from tattoos.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> We're all very excited in the Hollymonkey household this evening since DSS the Younger has just come home from his pingpong tournament with A TROPHY!!\\:D/ He came 4th from over 100 contestants:happydance: I have requested permission from dh to post a pic....I'm so happy for him because he always comes back empty handed, and tonight he is SOOOOO proud and happy!!:awww: Le Champion:

blesssssssssssssssssssssssssss him ! big cheesy grin....luv it


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> evening all!
> 
> I've been eBaying like mad today and haven't really done anything else - I should have updated a couple of websites that people pay me to maintain so that's really naughty and unprofessional of me ... but I just can't be bothered.

:wave: Sarachka

I was loving the cake pics earlier...I really fancy something ultra sweet right now but I should be good *sigh*

You'll be looking forward to your break to York soon eh? 

Oh yes, I think I'll be coming to Peterboro' the week after next to visit Kiddicare but it'll be during the week as I have some holidays from work. Can't wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
> 
> Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> there not to bad kitty cat ! and you get the nice high after :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I'm much too scared AND I'd worry I would choose something that I ended up not liking...it's the permanent aspect that makes me back away from tattoos.Click to expand...

I went throught a slightly mad stage before the big 30 of things I always wanted to do ! but I also had the issue that I may want to hide it....so Mine is just below my knicker line.....so in a normal bikini its hidden ! and I like seeing it.......makes me smile :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> hmmmm...seems a little large today ! odd how some days I have nothing and others it all goes hard down there :wacko:

I see it, I see it!!!! You're definitely preggo :happydance: :yipee: How cute :cloud9: Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The sky from my deckchair; Hollinka helping me clean my bike (mainly by sucking on a greasy bubbly sponge, nom nom); what's left of my wedding flowers; and my basil plantation- this last is a particularly exciting photo I find:haha:
 



Attached Files:







043.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0









047.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 2









052.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 2









055.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









059.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm...seems a little large today ! odd how some days I have nothing and others it all goes hard down there :wacko:
> 
> I see it, I see it!!!! You're definitely preggo :happydance: :yipee: How cute :cloud9: Thanks for posting :thumbup:Click to expand...

you dont think its just a big sandwich ???


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Apparently I should call it Table Tennis and not pingpong, which is demeaning to the sport:blush:

Either way...HE CAME 4TH!!!! That's fantastic and I hope he enjoys every last drop of his success....awwwww :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
> 
> Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> there not to bad kitty cat ! and you get the nice high after :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I'm much too scared AND I'd worry I would choose something that I ended up not liking...it's the permanent aspect that makes me back away from tattoos.Click to expand...
> 
> I went throught a slightly mad stage before the big 30 of things I always wanted to do ! but I also had the issue that I may want to hide it....so Mine is just below my knicker line.....so in a normal bikini its hidden ! and I like seeing it.......makes me smile :haha:Click to expand...

Oooo, intriguing...can I be dead nosy and ask what it is?? You might have told us already but I can't recall :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm...seems a little large today ! odd how some days I have nothing and others it all goes hard down there :wacko:
> 
> I see it, I see it!!!! You're definitely preggo :happydance: :yipee: How cute :cloud9: Thanks for posting :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> you dont think its just a big sandwich ???Click to expand...

Nope, not a sarnie..or even shaped like yesterday's bag of chips either! Must be a bubba!!!!! :baby: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> The sky from my deckchair; Hollinka helping me clean my bike (mainly by sucking on a greasy bubbly sponge, nom nom); what's left of my wedding flowers; and my basil plantation- this last is a particularly exciting photo I find:haha:

Awww, little Hollinka :awww:

We had sky just like that yesterday :thumbup: Not so much today :nope:

How long before your basil sprouts?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
> 
> Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> there not to bad kitty cat ! and you get the nice high after :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I'm much too scared AND I'd worry I would choose something that I ended up not liking...it's the permanent aspect that makes me back away from tattoos.Click to expand...

I don't have a tattoo either Kit but for me it's more that I like my skin without one. If I wanted one the permanent nature of it wouldn't scare me, its just so simply that I don't want one. I like how my skin is kind of one harmonious surface over me, like a carefully baked bun or a frankfurter sausage, and I wouldn't want to interupt it. Like putting your keys or phone in the pocket of a very tailored coat. That said I always think they look great on other women, they're just not for me.:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The sky from my deckchair; Hollinka helping me clean my bike (mainly by sucking on a greasy bubbly sponge, nom nom); what's left of my wedding flowers; and my basil plantation- this last is a particularly exciting photo I find:haha:
> 
> Awww, little Hollinka :awww:
> 
> We had sky just like that yesterday :thumbup: Not so much today :nope:
> 
> How long before your basil sprouts?Click to expand...

:rofl: Are 'basil sprouts' a fragrant mediterranean form of 'brussel sprouts' ?!

In answer to your question- I don't Know. Probably never. I hath not green fingers:nope:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
> 
> Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> there not to bad kitty cat ! and you get the nice high after :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I'm much too scared AND I'd worry I would choose something that I ended up not liking...it's the permanent aspect that makes me back away from tattoos.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a tattoo either Kit but for me it's more that I like my skin without one. If I wanted one the permanent nature of it wouldn't scare me, its just so simply that I don't want one. I like how my skin is kind of one harmonious surface over me, like a carefully baked bun or a frankfurter sausage, and I wouldn't want to interupt it. Like putting your keys or phone in the pocket of a very tailored coat. That said I always think they look great on other women, they're just not for me.:shrug:Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sausage 

kit is a little heart, my very conservative daddy has LOADS.....he regrets nearly all off his....he used to be in a bike gang in north london when he was a wee lad ! he has one in his mouth.....blurggghhhhhh it cost him 20p in brighton ! 
if I showed you a pic you wouldnt beliveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it of him !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The sky from my deckchair; Hollinka helping me clean my bike (mainly by sucking on a greasy bubbly sponge, nom nom); what's left of my wedding flowers; and my basil plantation- this last is a particularly exciting photo I find:haha:
> 
> Awww, little Hollinka :awww:
> 
> We had sky just like that yesterday :thumbup: Not so much today :nope:
> 
> How long before your basil sprouts?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Are 'basil sprouts' a fragrant mediterranean form of 'brussel sprouts' ?!
> 
> In answer to your question- I don't Know. Probably never. I hath not green fingers:nope:Click to expand...

Why yes of course..they are brussel sprouts but of the franken variety..ask Crunchie...she knows :winkwink: I am glad you hath not green fingers as I would telleth you to wash 'em and ask you where you'd been!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
> 
> Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> there not to bad kitty cat ! and you get the nice high after :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I'm much too scared AND I'd worry I would choose something that I ended up not liking...it's the permanent aspect that makes me back away from tattoos.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a tattoo either Kit but for me it's more that I like my skin without one. If I wanted one the permanent nature of it wouldn't scare me, its just so simply that I don't want one. I like how my skin is kind of one harmonious surface over me, like a carefully baked bun or a frankfurter sausage, and I wouldn't want to interupt it. Like putting your keys or phone in the pocket of a very tailored coat. That said I always think they look great on other women, they're just not for me.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sausage
> 
> kit is a little heart, my very conservative daddy has LOADS.....he regrets nearly all off his....he used to be in a bike gang in north london when he was a wee lad ! he has one in his mouth.....blurggghhhhhh it cost him 20p in brighton !
> if I showed you a pic you wouldnt beliveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it of him !!!!Click to expand...

Ah, a little heart sounds sweet and easily consealable :thumbup: Your dad has re-inforced my point I think...definitely still no tattoos for moi :nope: (or Holly's sausage skin 'twould seem :shrug:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm...seems a little large today ! odd how some days I have nothing and others it all goes hard down there :wacko:
> 
> I see it, I see it!!!! You're definitely preggo :happydance: :yipee: How cute :cloud9: Thanks for posting :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> you dont think its just a big sandwich ???Click to expand...

I think it looks like a perfect frankenbaby tum:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie :hi: and :hugs:

How are you and how are things?


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/smiley_abyt.gifYAY FOR YOUR HOUSE MOOMIN!
2 yrs ago in April DH and I did as you and put in the offer that got accepted and we were ecstatic like you!:hugs: Congrats!!!


----------



## kit_cat

I'm off for a bubbly, lubbly bath I think...:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Holly again u make me laugh. The way u described ur skin was great!! I was tempted to get a little Tatoo after we lost baby but I 2 like my skin the way it is. With that Said i like the way they look on other people.


----------



## Crunchie

ohhh kit in my old house I have a lovely huge bathroom....I fitted a huge roll top bath and I could sink my 6ft frame in it 

in this house it has a space saver bath.....I hate it ! my boobs float above the water lol 

enjoy xxxxx


----------



## addie25

Lol! I don't take many baths but i do love our hot tub. Hope I can't use it this summer bc ur not supposed to when ur pregnant:) but I do love it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, half watching a film with dh but I know we won't make it to the end:sleep: 

BIG KISSULES TURTLES :kiss:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Demain il va faire beau encor *


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Lol! I don't take many baths but i do love our hot tub. Hope I can't use it this summer bc ur not supposed to when ur pregnant:) but I do love it!

My bestfriend's mum in the UK has a hot tub which my bf and I used to go in drunk after the pub:haha: Love 'em! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Yes that sounds fun I've had great times in our hot tub till I realized the neighbors could see off their roof top deck into our backyard :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Yes that sounds fun I've had great times in our hot tub till I realized the neighbors could see off their roof top deck into our backyard :/

:haha: Bet your neighbours had fun spying on you! My bf's mum always grumbled at us coz we made too much noise:blush:


----------



## addie25

Yes in sure our neighbors enjoyed our show! Can't wait to enjoy the beach house this summer n I was excited to b as big as a whale but now my goal is to b big for Halloween so I can dress up as a planet with my preggy belly!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit I am ok had a good day yesterday in the end and even bought some shorts for the summer some very on trend shorts :) and I seen my friends mark and carl (brothers) and had chips for tea and Lucie my other friend came round. I made Adam stay at home because I thought it was fair, when he was ready to come home I was busy :haha: 

Holly I loved your photos such a beautiful baby you have.

Mommin welcome back :hugs: congratulations on your new house :yipee: 

Ours is gonna be two weeks yet :nope:

addie :hi: :hugs: it's lovely to see you again :) I am gla to hear you are going to be having ivf so soon. Love the planet idea too :thumbup:!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> ohhh kit in my old house I have a lovely huge bathroom....I fitted a huge roll top bath and I could sink my 6ft frame in it
> 
> in this house it has a space saver bath.....I hate it ! my boobs float above the water lol
> 
> enjoy xxxxx

Oooo a roll top bath sounds amazing..always wanted one of them :cloud9: My bathroom is teeny tiny so it's just an ordinary one we have...now with belly proudly sitting above the water :haha: Ahhh, 'twas a lovely bath. I've had a major ermmmm....de-foliage just now :blush: OMG..I can't be leaving it so long next time, it's just that I can't see things so well now if you know what I mean :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hi firstbaby!!! Yes I hope I can do the plante idea!!! I'm so happy to b back with all u lovely ladies


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed, half watching a film with dh but I know we won't make it to the end:sleep:
> 
> BIG KISSULES TURTLES :kiss:
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> *Demain il va faire beau encor *

Good night Holly m'love.. and...

J'espère que vous êtes droit (does that make sense? :blush:)


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Yes that sounds fun I've had great times in our hot tub till I realized the neighbors could see off their roof top deck into our backyard :/

:haha:

I'd love a hot tub :cloud9: I've only ever been in them really on holiday and such. Sooo relaxing.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Yes in sure our neighbors enjoyed our show! Can't wait to enjoy the beach house this summer n I was excited to b as big as a whale but now my goal is to b big for Halloween so I can dress up as a planet with my preggy belly!

That's a great idea...I think someone else was saying they had an idea to make their belly into a pumpkin :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit I am ok had a good day yesterday in the end and even bought some shorts for the summer some very on trend shorts :) and I seen my friends mark and carl (brothers) and had chips for tea and Lucie my other friend came round. I made Adam stay at home because I thought it was fair, when he was ready to come home I was busy :haha:
> 
> Holly I loved your photos such a beautiful baby you have.
> 
> Mommin welcome back :hugs: congratulations on your new house :yipee:
> 
> Ours is gonna be two weeks yet :nope:
> 
> addie :hi: :hugs: it's lovely to see you again :) I am gla to hear you are going to be having ivf so soon. Love the planet idea too :thumbup:!

Jaynie...glad you're doing ok lovely and have had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Kit droit means straight ahead or 2 the right dependig on how u use it so I think u just said I hope u are straight or I hope u r to the right :) I haven't been to France in a couple years so I cud b wrong could b a cool slang sentence u just said :)


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit droit means straight ahead or 2 the right dependig on how u use it so I think u just said I hope u are straight or I hope u r to the right :) I haven't been to France in a couple years so I cud b wrong could b a cool slang sentence u just said :)

:haha:

Thanks addie...I meant to say "I hope you are right" but whether I actually did or not..well :shrug: My French from school is now virtually non-existent as you can tell :blush:

What are you up to today lovely?


----------



## addie25

I could be wrong . I m just hangin around not doing to much enjoying all ur company :)


----------



## kit_cat

Quite right addie...chillax :thumbup: Is the sun shining with you or not so much? We've had a bit of sunshine this weekend and it really makes the world a better place :flower:


----------



## addie25

We have had some nice days hit 70 one day. My classroom doesn't have any windows tho :( can't wait till June!!! I will walk out of that school and never look back. Yes sunshine makes a difference n I got so many cute dresses that I am excited to wear n happy to b down ten pounds. I want fat befor but got a bit of a belly with baby . I couldn't stop eating :/ I want to loose ten more pounds n I'll b ready for the beach n even if i get pregnant i wont show yet this summer.


----------



## addie25

I got this dress for that dinner sat that I'm not sure about it so one day this week I'll put it on n post it n c what u girls think.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> We have had some nice days hit 70 one day. My classroom doesn't have any windows tho :( can't wait till June!!! I will walk out of that school and never look back. Yes sunshine makes a difference n I got so many cute dresses that I am excited to wear n happy to b down ten pounds. I want fat befor but got a bit of a belly with baby . I couldn't stop eating :/ I want to loose ten more pounds n I'll b ready for the beach n even if i get pregnant i wont show yet this summer.

Sounds like a great plan for the beach! :thumbup: Wow, you've lost a lot of weight too..you must be teeny tiny!


----------



## kit_cat

Great..post pics of your dress...I bet it's gorge!


----------



## addie25

Ten more pounds n I will b down to my college weight and next time I get pregnant I have to try harder to eat well so I dont gain so much so quick!!!! I was happy my boobs didnt go down :)


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ten more pounds n I will b down to my college weight and next time I get pregnant I have to try harder to eat well so I dont gain so much so quick!!!! I was happy my boobs didnt go down :)

I know what you mean..I started off with the best of intentions but have strayed a bit :dohh: Glad you still have your :holly: :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Yes Boobies r still here :)


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's time for beddybyes now...I'm pooped.

Thanks for the chat, good night all :sleep:


----------



## addie25

Good nt kit!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night kit..

Thanks all for your concern :) I can't keep my eyes open myself :sleep: :sleep: trying to watch what happens in Vegas!! Had another tiff with Adam :cry:


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry u and adam had a fight u ok?


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 i havent been on here for ages but wud just like to let u all know that im pregnant after our 4th attempt on clomid so happy but very scared ;-) xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Moomin- Congrats about the house! And ovulation! How exciting how everything is coming together for you at the same time yes? :hugs:

Crunchie- Aww look at you and your loverly little bump! :awww:

Holly- Congrats to you DSS younger. Good job! :thumbup: I remember when I was 9 years old I won a trophy for jumping rope for an hour. I was so proud of myself. I'm sure your DSS younger is too! :smug:

Kit- A bloomin' onion is a large onion that has been cut in such a way that it has "petals" and then it is fried. It has special dipping sauce that is delightfully spicy. :munch:


----------



## MoominMumma

:hi: Good Morning to all! :hi:

Thanks for all the congrats about the house! :happydance:

Firstly... Congrats on your EGGPLANT Kit!!! :flower:

Crunchieee that is one lovely bump u have there! I can safely say it's defo a franken-bubba in there and not a big sandwich! :haha:

Molly - Oh my that is certainly a lot of calories in that there food! :shock::winkwink:

To anyone I've missed :hi: and have a :flower:!

And my couple of bits of good news for the day... We BD'd last night! And I'm currently 1dpo today! :happydance:... And the agent is phoning us today to let us know what the landlord says about having us as tenants! (though I can't imagine he would say no... They just have to phone him out of politeness (can't spell the other word :winkwink:))

Hope everyone has a good day! 

Xxx


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning (or should I say evening :winkwink:) Molly!!! :hi:

Thanks Hun! Yes it's nice how everything is coming together at the same time! Hehe! :thumbup:

I'm starting work in a minute so will have to leave u to the tumbleweed in afraid! But fear not... I will be back asap! :thumbup:

:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello there sorry i sloped off last night i was so tired AGAIN!!!!

Just catching up now ladies 

Happy Mondays too all 

only 2 more sleeps!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovelies :wave:

Boo..it's Monday again :( but it's sun and blue skies today :)

I'm working from home today, so will plan to enjoy lunch in the garden :yipee:

What you all up to today then? (if not working)

Molly...how did it go lovely? I hope you had the most amazing and fun filled day yesterday :flower: Can't wait to hear all about it :cloud9:

Laters everyone :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oooer, thanks Moomin..I just noticed I have an eggplant...papaya no more! An eggplant though :shrug: Weird.


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello there sorry i sloped off last night i was so tired AGAIN!!!!
> 
> Just catching up now ladies
> 
> Happy Mondays too all
> 
> only 2 more sleeps!!!

:yipee: Only 2 sleeps :yipee:

..and you're half baked too :haha: Love it!


----------



## MoominMumma

kit_cat said:


> Oooer, thanks Moomin..I just noticed I have an eggplant...papaya no more! An eggplant though :shrug: Weird.

Yeah an eggplant is quite weird! :haha: Eggplant is the American word for it tho I think... Aubergine is more accurate for us UK'ers! :haha::winkwink:

How are u and eggplant anyway hun? 

Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Moomin- Congrats about the house! And ovulation! How exciting how everything is coming together for you at the same time yes? :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie- Aww look at you and your loverly little bump! :awww:
> 
> Holly- Congrats to you DSS younger. Good job! :thumbup: I remember when I was 9 years old I won a trophy for jumping rope for an hour. I was so proud of myself. I'm sure your DSS younger is too! :smug:
> 
> Kit- A bloomin' onion is a large onion that has been cut in such a way that it has "petals" and then it is fried. It has special dipping sauce that is delightfully spicy. :munch:

NOM NOM NOM!!! :munch: sounds delish!


----------



## kit_cat

MoominMumma said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oooer, thanks Moomin..I just noticed I have an eggplant...papaya no more! An eggplant though :shrug: Weird.
> 
> Yeah an eggplant is quite weird! :haha: Eggplant is the American word for it tho I think... Aubergine is more accurate for us UK'ers! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> How are u and eggplant anyway hun?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

I'm good thanks doll..just about to get stuck into some work.

What going on in Moominland today?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Jaynie love :flower:

You ok? Hope last night's tiff didn't get in the way of a night's sleep :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> congrats on the house moomin! :dance:
> moll i felt the same way when i learned how many calories are in those chicken crispers at chili's! :shock: haven't had them since! :nope:
> hey crunchster :hi:
> hayley, have u mentioned your gender preference? i have a prediction but i don't want to say if i picked wrong! :haha:
> bethany, i sit by the window so i look longingly out of it all day as i am shackled to my desk (day 21 by the way)
> 
> oh Luuuuuna! :wave: hope your absense is not b/c u are too sickly my dear :hugs:

Newbie whats your guess? I dont mind if its right or wrong!! We are secretly hoping girl but as long as healthy we dont mind 



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'll be hitting the rosé soon *Trin*, cheers!:wine:
> 
> Happy 6 weeks *Clare*!:happydance:A kiss for each week-:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> *Newmummy* you forget I'm not pregnant and you are!:haha: I wouldn't do so much if I was!! Any amount of swimming's good. (By the way I hate teenagers at swimming pools, I think they should be banned:ban:) Just do however much swimming you feel like doing, it's hard to overdo swimming. I didn't do ANY cycling in my last pregnancy except one little pootle at about 5 weeks since I'd JUST GOT MY NEW RACER! A great example of Sod's Law:haha: I was too scared of a fall or jiggling the bean out of place but all my non paranoid friends cycled and enjoyed it, moderation is the keyword:thumbup:
> 
> I read about a page of my book in my deckchair this afternoon and then got the fidgets and cleaned my bike (LO helped me:awww:) and salvaged what I could of my wedding flowers and cleaned the redundant vases and planted some basil seeds and took Holly for a walk in the park and a go on the slides.
> 
> Now I'm off for a delicious soak in the bath:cloud9:
> 
> Ummmm rose Bethany and Trin what i wouldn't give for even a whiff:wacko:
> 
> sounds like a lovely day you and Hollypants have had :thumbup:, i know i should'nt expect to do what im used too but dont want to gain unessercery (spelling) weight in places i dont need too if you get me:shrug:, its a shocker to the system after 10 yrs of been unpregnant i guess, i love my bump with all my heart but want to reduce the risk of cankles and wobbly knees :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hayley..I'm with you on the trying to keep active m'love. I did manage to do 6 miles today with Mr Ipod which was great but it's all too infrequent. I feel like my butt has now gained small country status :nope: Thanks to my swelling, I have the most impressive cankles and wobbly knees :cry:Click to expand...

Kit i know its hard aint it? Well Reece has just watched me earlier slapping on moisturiser and was staring at my legs so i said "what are you looking at?", Reece replies "your flubber legs!" WTF cheeky so and so ,i had to have a stern word about the fact im preggo not fat and its cellulite not flubber arghhhh children got to love em!!!:wacko:



Crunchie said:


> hmmmm...seems a little large today ! odd how some days I have nothing and others it all goes hard down there :wacko:


Crunchie:happydance:you have a :baby:bump growing there:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> We're all very excited in the Hollymonkey household this evening since DSS the Younger has just come home from his pingpong tournament with A TROPHY!!\\:D/ He came 4th from over 100 contestants:happydance: I have requested permission from dh to post a pic....I'm so happy for him because he always comes back empty handed, and tonight he is SOOOOO proud and happy!!:awww: Le Champion:

Congratulations cheeky grinner DSS younger one of Bethany's!!! Nice trophie:thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Here's a less red pic after washing. I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE getting tattooed....constructive, beautifying pain. And even better, I love trading for tattoos - I traded my organic pet products :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm drinking rose wine and eating canneloni ...yum
> 
> Trin..your tattoo is GORGE!! Really pretty and intricate. Did it hurt a lot? (tattoo virgin here :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> there not to bad kitty cat ! and you get the nice high after :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I'm much too scared AND I'd worry I would choose something that I ended up not liking...it's the permanent aspect that makes me back away from tattoos.Click to expand...
> 
> I went throught a slightly mad stage before the big 30 of things I always wanted to do ! but I also had the issue that I may want to hide it....so Mine is just below my knicker line.....so in a normal bikini its hidden ! and I like seeing it.......makes me smile :haha:Click to expand...


Crunchie what is your tattoo?? Picture please!!


Moomin & Dave congratulations on your new pad:flower:

well 10-6 shift today yawnnnn, but will be painting children's faces in celebration of Holi the festival of colour!!! So exciting day ahead ended by my last parents chat (who didnt turn up last time!!)

Oh and did i mention only 2 :sleep:now


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Kit droit means straight ahead or 2 the right dependig on how u use it so I think u just said I hope u are straight or I hope u r to the right :) I haven't been to France in a couple years so I cud b wrong could b a cool slang sentence u just said :)

Yes I'm very straight thanks Kit:thumbup:

You'd more likely say 'J'espére que tu as raison'- and I do 'have reason' since it's another gorge day here!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Holly loves me so much today that she doesn't want to leave my side and keeps clambering on me wherever I go, I'm so loved :cloud9:

Housework and shopping this morning (already done the shopping and remembered a red cabbage, so someone will have to tell me what to do with it!) and then meeting my friend this afternoon to do knitting in the sunshine:happydance:

Good luck working ladies :flower:


----------



## addie25

Good morning! 6am here and getting ready for work :/ is it June yet! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly....for the cabbage you boil it.....and then drain off the water....and pee in it :) blue/purple = girl and red is boy as far as I know....quote me if i'm wrong :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: kit i see you there ;)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit droit means straight ahead or 2 the right dependig on how u use it so I think u just said I hope u are straight or I hope u r to the right :) I haven't been to France in a couple years so I cud b wrong could b a cool slang sentence u just said :)
> 
> Yes I'm very straight thanks Kit:thumbup:
> 
> You'd more likely say 'J'espére que tu as raison'- and I do 'have reason' since it's another gorge day here!!!Click to expand...

:haha: I'm very glad you are straight my lovely...that would just be an added complication to being a newlywed TTC'er! I think I'll give up trying to speak French :blush:

Glad you were right though and the sun is shining! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :wave: kit i see you there ;)

Hello Ginge :wave:

How are you doing? How's the new little fluff ball? Chosen a name yet?


----------



## x-ginge-x

The furry thing now has a name...........shes called......Eva! :) She still very nervous and scared at the min tho defo not used to human contact....not like my others :haha: they come when their name is called :D


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> The furry thing now has a name...........shes called......Eva! :) She still very nervous and scared at the min tho defo not used to human contact....not like my others :haha: they come when their name is called :D

Ahh, so sweet. I'm sure you'll get her settled down. She probably just needs some handling eh? You'll soon have her making the tea :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy lunch time lovelies !! I have just stuffed my face with dinner caught up and I forgot to say yay for the O'ing moomin !!!only 4 hrs to go !


----------



## Sarachka

Alright lovers!!! I miss you all today. I'm bored at work.


----------



## poas

I've caught up so...Hi all! I'm off for a nap,my iron levels aren't 'satisfactory' so have been told to rest more...D'oh!
Anyhow,maybe I'll check back in later to see what gossip is happening :)


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls!
I am home from Grandma's house. Saturday was wonderful - NO nausea at all!! What a treat. Yesterday wasn't too bad in the morning, but last night was awful. First time I brought a bowl to bed 'just in case'. Today is not much better. I'm having a really hard time eating! I've lost about ten pounds since our Victoria trip 5 weeks ago. :(

I'll catch up in a bit. Hugs to you all!!! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

People r either mean or stupid.... My friend posted cute bumps on my Facebook n it's a bunch of pregnant people with cute bumps!!!!!! why wud I want to see that?????????


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon all :howdy:

Hayley..hello, hope you enjoyed stuffing your face :munch: I did! :thumbup:

Sarachka...bored at work? No way! You love it really don't you? Is this your Wednesday off week?

Lissy..look after yourself lovely, take it easy :hugs:

Luna..oh no :nope: Sorry your so vommy...it's the worst feeling. For me, eating something was the only thing to stop me actually being sick. Hope it doesn't last long lovely. :hugs:

Addie..I'm going for stupid and somewhat thoughtless. I'm sure it's something you would have found cute etc before everything..I'd hazard a guess that the person who sent it has no experience of what you've just been through and just isn't thinking. I'm so sorry you've been upset again :hugs: Hang in there, things will become less raw with some time :kiss: I think on here you expect to see stuff like that but not plastered all over your facebook. Some people :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I think as an adult u shud know better. A guy at work asked me when I was due today it just keeps getting shoved in my face when I'm trying to move on. Once injections start I'll feel better bc we will b close to getting pregnant again I just wish people used their brains a bit!


----------



## kit_cat

Totally off topic (nothing unusual there) but ohhhh, this will so make you cry happy tears :cry: My friend's husband recently returned from war and this just makes me think of her...and anyone else who ends up in this position. It must be so hard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkGzqpGx1KU


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I think as an adult u shud know better. A guy at work asked me when I was due today it just keeps getting shoved in my face when I'm trying to move on. Once injections start I'll feel better bc we will b close to getting pregnant again I just wish people used their brains a bit!

Ugh! I'm assuming that somehow this guy didn't know what had happened? That's awful :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just put a very tired LO to bed, we've been playing in the park in the sunshine for two and a half hours, and I got into dealing ic opks to the mums. The subject of ttc came up and I gave a small group of ttc#2 mums a brief introduction to the LH surge and they want me to order them some opks from the site where I get them:haha:

Off to finish my wedding album :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Alright lovers!!! I miss you all today. I'm bored at work.

I always think of you on Mondays:flower: No fashion crimes to report, or civil unrest issues today then?:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just put a very tired LO to bed, we've been playing in the park in the sunshine for two and a half hours, and I got into dealing ic opks to the mums. The subject of ttc came up and I gave a small group of ttc#2 mums a brief introduction to the LH surge and they want me to order them some opks from the site where I get them:haha:
> 
> Off to finish my wedding album :happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha:

I can't say I'm entirely surprised what with you being the teacher and all! Maybe you could start actual classes with slides and everything?? :winkwink: Don't you get your OPKs from ebay?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've just put a very tired LO to bed, we've been playing in the park in the sunshine for two and a half hours, and I got into dealing ic opks to the mums. The subject of ttc came up and I gave a small group of ttc#2 mums a brief introduction to the LH surge and they want me to order them some opks from the site where I get them:haha:
> 
> Off to finish my wedding album :happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I can't say I'm entirely surprised what with you being the teacher and all! Maybe you could start actual classes with slides and everything?? :winkwink: Don't you get your OPKs from ebay?Click to expand...

I get them from Baby or Not, and they dispatch from the Dutch depo according to my envelopes:shrug: French women don't as a rule do distasteful things like peeing on sticks but they were all very keen to try:haha: Yes Kit I might hold a fertility seminar in the park, on Wednesday afternoons. And run a workshop where we learn to identify a true opk positive from a nearly positive, and an evap line from a bfp, and distinguish fertile cm from irrelevant vaginal gunge.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've just put a very tired LO to bed, we've been playing in the park in the sunshine for two and a half hours, and I got into dealing ic opks to the mums. The subject of ttc came up and I gave a small group of ttc#2 mums a brief introduction to the LH surge and they want me to order them some opks from the site where I get them:haha:
> 
> Off to finish my wedding album :happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I can't say I'm entirely surprised what with you being the teacher and all! Maybe you could start actual classes with slides and everything?? :winkwink: Don't you get your OPKs from ebay?Click to expand...
> 
> I get them from Baby or Not, and they dispatch from the Dutch depo according to my envelopes:shrug: French women don't as a rule do distasteful things like peeing on sticks but they were all very keen to try:haha: Yes Kit I might hold a fertility seminar in the park, on Wednesday afternoons. And run a workshop where we learn to identify a true opk positive from a nearly positive, and an evap line from a bfp, and distinguish fertile cm from irrelevant vaginal gunge.Click to expand...

Great idea...it could be like a BYO seminar (Bring Your Own...wee/cm etc etc) I'm sure there would be demand :thumbup: If this catches on, you'll find yourself accosted in the street by people furtively flashing their wee sticks at you and demanding more!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not a real teacher though, only a teacher for adults and that by default:shrug: I don't have to have all that ruse and patience and stamina that _real_ teachers do! My ex was a real teacher in a school, and there are some real teachers among the Turtles- Respect to you I say:thumbup: it's a hard job teaching kids. I don't have the pressure of the parents of my students either!!!:jo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've just put a very tired LO to bed, we've been playing in the park in the sunshine for two and a half hours, and I got into dealing ic opks to the mums. The subject of ttc came up and I gave a small group of ttc#2 mums a brief introduction to the LH surge and they want me to order them some opks from the site where I get them:haha:
> 
> Off to finish my wedding album :happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I can't say I'm entirely surprised what with you being the teacher and all! Maybe you could start actual classes with slides and everything?? :winkwink: Don't you get your OPKs from ebay?Click to expand...
> 
> I get them from Baby or Not, and they dispatch from the Dutch depo according to my envelopes:shrug: French women don't as a rule do distasteful things like peeing on sticks but they were all very keen to try:haha: Yes Kit I might hold a fertility seminar in the park, on Wednesday afternoons. And run a workshop where we learn to identify a true opk positive from a nearly positive, and an evap line from a bfp, and distinguish fertile cm from irrelevant vaginal gunge.Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea...it could be like a BYO seminar (Bring Your Own...wee/cm etc etc) I'm sure there would be demand :thumbup: If this catches on, you'll find yourself accosted in the street by people furtively flashing their wee sticks at you and demanding more!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- Yay for your cantaloupe! And your scan in TWO MORE DAYS!!! :happydance:

Kit- Yay for an eggplant... though doesn't sound as appealing as a papaya. On second thought... maybe that's a good thing. :haha: Thanks for posting the video... a whole mess of my family is in or has been in the military. It's hard when they are gone. My uncle just retired and I remember that he was sent overseas for a year and during that time he missed his only child's birth... and most of the pregnancy. :( But their reunion when she was a few months old was so lovely. :cry:

Luna- I'm glad you enjoyed your time at grandma's house... sorry you were sick though. :hugs:

Ginge- Eva is a sweet name. Fuzzy little Eva butt. :winkwink:

Lissy- Sorry you are still not on top of your game, so to speak. Take care of you love.

Addie- I'm sorry the thoughtlessness of your friend has hurt you today. Sometimes people do things that make me sit back and just shake my head; absolutely flabbergasted.

Holly- you naughty stick dealer. :haha: Can you imagine if the husbands ever found out and approached your DH and demanded that he, "make you wife cease and desist such un-Frog-like behaviours immediately." :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Screw my resolution to give up the pills. I have a banging headache and need some codeine!!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon ladies. 

I feel as though every part of my body is suffering from an overwhelming fatigue that is turning my bones to jelly and my brain to soft serve. Not to mention the drooping eyelids. I felt much the same yesterday but I am going to blame it on walking 5 miles. :dohh: We had a wonderful day though, we went to all sorts of shops before having gelato, followed directly by dinner. After dinner we walked some more and then walked to a nearby bookstore and spent about 90 minutes in there browsing and enjoying a mocha (I know, so naughty :blush:). I enjoyed the opportunity to sit and look through books with my OH though. :cloud9: I did feel badly that I was so... lethargic and sort of out of it. OH didn't seem to mind though. :flower: 

Over all, fabulous day. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay Molly...so glad yesterday worked out in the end. Sounds like a lovely day of you and OH doing your own things..:cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies.
> 
> I feel as though every part of my body is suffering from an overwhelming fatigue that is turning my bones to jelly and my brain to soft serve. Not to mention the drooping eyelids. I felt much the same yesterday but I am going to blame it on walking 5 miles. :dohh: We had a wonderful day though, we went to all sorts of shops before having gelato, followed directly by dinner. After dinner we walked some more and then walked to a nearby bookstore and spent about 90 minutes in there browsing and enjoying a mocha (I know, so naughty :blush:). I enjoyed the opportunity to sit and look through books with my OH though. :cloud9: I did feel badly that I was so... lethargic and sort of out of it. OH didn't seem to mind though. :flower:
> 
> Over all, fabulous day. :cloud9:


Sounds like a lovely day!! DH and I love to browse bookstores, too. It's so relaxing and fascinating!! What kind of gelato did you get??? Sounds YUMMY!

I drove past you in Portland this weekend when I visited my G'ma in Albany! Did you see me wave?? You and DH were probably smooching and missed it :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

This is my favorite website right now :)
https://www.babycenter.com/fetal-development-images-7-weeks


----------



## Mollykins

I must have missed your wave Luna! :( On another note- My OH is headed up to Seattle just now for a few days. sigh. In the midst of all the packing and cleaning. :nope: Wouldn't be so bad if I had more energy. Here, try this https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=29 and make sure to click "next" at the bottom right of the video when you've finished. :)


----------



## addie25

One more hour n I am free to go home!!!!! To try on bathing suits ! Don't think I'm ready for that but going to the hotel pool sat when Im in a.c I'm a bit nervous :/


----------



## poas

Molly your day sounds perfect :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> One more hour n I am free to go home!!!!! To try on bathing suits ! Don't think I'm ready for that but going to the hotel pool sat when Im in a.c I'm a bit nervous :/

Hey don't be nervous addie love:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I must have missed your wave Luna! :( On another note- My OH is headed up to Seattle just now for a few days. sigh. In the midst of all the packing and cleaning. :nope: Wouldn't be so bad if I had more energy. Here, try this https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=29 and make sure to click "next" at the bottom right of the video when you've finished. :)

Thanks for the link; those videos are very interesting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been ignoring my lovely turtle friends in favour of DH's ex tonight:haha: We've been exchanging phone calls and e-mails and I've just sent her a picture of Holly, as requested by dss the younger for the present he's making at his mum's house, for his dad's b'day! Gosh how different things are from 7yrs ago!:lolly: And just fed the large footed lads but am waiting until dh comes home for my dinner.:munch: 

*Molly* that sounds like a great day out you had there:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you sitting comfortably Ladies and possibly Gentlemen? It's picture time!:dance: 
Nothing very exciting but I did finish my wedding album today, find herewith a taste of it, and a pic of work in progress!! It's not the most proffessional thing but, as *Sarachka* would say 'I wuv it':cloud9::kiss::hugs:
Talking of which, Sarachka you're very quiet these days? Bet you're skulking around with a heap of secret pregnancy symptoms that you're hoarding to yourself instead of sharing with us.:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









011.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mollykins

The girls are watching a show and this is what happened.

A father said to the nanny, "If they are sick, please do give them whatever they want."
She said, "Rest assured, I will give them exactly what they need."

My oldest said, "Well what they need isn't the same as what they want is it Mommy?"
I said, "No, no it's not." 
She said, "That's tricky of her Mommy."
My only response was to laugh.


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Beautiful picture album miss... I mean, MRS. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Screw my resolution to give up the pills. I have a banging headache and need some codeine!!

Oops, just seen this:blush: Sorry for what I said earlier, hope your headache goes away soon:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> The girls are watching a show and this is what happened.
> 
> A father said to the nanny, "If they are sick, please do give them whatever they want."
> She said, "Rest assured, I will give them exactly what they need."
> 
> My oldest said, "Well what they need isn't the same as what they want is it Mommy?"
> I said, "No, no it's not."
> She said, "That's tricky of her Mommy."
> My only response was to laugh.

:haha: Tricky indeed!!

That reminds me of my brother, who has alot of success with women (though not of the marrying and having kids kind of success:nope:) and always says that as a present you should buy her what she wants and NOT what she needs!! I agree:thumbup: For Christmas one year my dh got me earrings that were so what I didn't need but sooooo what I wanted:cloud9: I threw all my others out (to my niece:haha:) and have but one pair of beloved earrings now!

Pic of my first official name changed document Molly::happydance: Arrived today:happydance: It's my health insurance one too, so very important if I fall pregnant. Not that I ever will:cry: And I bet my basil doesn't grow either:sad2:
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've just put a very tired LO to bed, we've been playing in the park in the sunshine for two and a half hours, and I got into dealing ic opks to the mums. The subject of ttc came up and I gave a small group of ttc#2 mums a brief introduction to the LH surge and they want me to order them some opks from the site where I get them:haha:
> 
> Off to finish my wedding album :happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I can't say I'm entirely surprised what with you being the teacher and all! Maybe you could start actual classes with slides and everything?? :winkwink: Don't you get your OPKs from ebay?Click to expand...
> 
> I get them from Baby or Not, and they dispatch from the Dutch depo according to my envelopes:shrug: French women don't as a rule do distasteful things like peeing on sticks but they were all very keen to try:haha: Yes Kit I might hold a fertility seminar in the park, on Wednesday afternoons. And run a workshop where we learn to identify a true opk positive from a nearly positive, and an evap line from a bfp, and distinguish fertile cm from irrelevant vaginal gunge.Click to expand...

:haha:that would be so funny but imagine the fun you would have perving on all the specimens :haha:lovely album :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies.
> 
> I feel as though every part of my body is suffering from an overwhelming fatigue that is turning my bones to jelly and my brain to soft serve. Not to mention the drooping eyelids. I felt much the same yesterday but I am going to blame it on walking 5 miles. :dohh: We had a wonderful day though, we went to all sorts of shops before having gelato, followed directly by dinner. After dinner we walked some more and then walked to a nearby bookstore and spent about 90 minutes in there browsing and enjoying a mocha (I know, so naughty :blush:). I enjoyed the opportunity to sit and look through books with my OH though. :cloud9: I did feel badly that I was so... lethargic and sort of out of it. OH didn't seem to mind though. :flower:
> 
> Over all, fabulous day. :cloud9:

lovely day you had sounds like you were on :cloud9:shame your hubby is out of town now ill come help pack if you like:shrug:

Sara lovely you pop a pill if you want :thumbup:and you better not be hiding any symptoms


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The girls are watching a show and this is what happened.
> 
> A father said to the nanny, "If they are sick, please do give them whatever they want."
> She said, "Rest assured, I will give them exactly what they need."
> 
> My oldest said, "Well what they need isn't the same as what they want is it Mommy?"
> I said, "No, no it's not."
> She said, "That's tricky of her Mommy."
> My only response was to laugh.
> 
> :haha: Tricky indeed!!
> 
> That reminds me of my brother, who has alot of success with women (though not of the marrying and having kids kind of success:nope:) and always says that as a present you should buy her what she wants and NOT what she needs!! I agree:thumbup: For Christmas one year my dh got me earrings that were so what I didn't need but sooooo what I wanted:cloud9: I threw all my others out (to my niece:haha:) and have but one pair of beloved earrings now!
> 
> Pic of my first official name changed document Molly::happydance: Arrived today:happydance: It's my health insurance one too, so very important if I fall pregnant. Not that I ever will:cry: And I bet my basil doesn't grow either:sad2:Click to expand...

Yay for your new name! You are a new woman now! Another reason why it really was your virginity you lost on your wedding night. :haha: 

Now... I believe that your basil might fail to sprout but you... you will fall pregnant. Believe that. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to dinner and bed with my snuggly husband and am going to show him the finished album as a surprise :hugs: I am officially still on my honeymoon period even if we're not in the Seychelles, so you must be patient with me. In a week's time you can start :grr: me if I'm still being cloying:haha:

Night night my lemon bonbons :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww, sweet dreams Holly and below is a picture of a shop we passed yesterday.

Hayley- Thanks for the offer to help... :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Le Creuset.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Kmteehoo!


----------



## kit_cat

Holly..beauteous wedding album lovely :cloud9: 

It's really great how things have moved on for you and DHs ex...it's not always that pleasant no matter how far down the line :nope:

Also, I agree with Molly..of course you will fall pregnant which probably won't come without another batch of hat eating knowing your little ways :winkwink:

Enjoy the Seychelles (otherwise known as bed :haha:).. I hear it's beautiful this time of year :cloud9::winkwink:

Night night my sweet :hugs::sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> The girls are watching a show and this is what happened.
> 
> A father said to the nanny, "If they are sick, please do give them whatever they want."
> She said, "Rest assured, I will give them exactly what they need."
> 
> My oldest said, "Well what they need isn't the same as what they want is it Mommy?"
> I said, "No, no it's not."
> She said, "That's tricky of her Mommy."
> My only response was to laugh.

:rofl:

Out of the mouths of babes eh?


----------



## Sarachka

Aww Holly I wuv you! You always notice when I'm quiet. I'm like 5-7DPO. It was last Monday I felt like I was in labour. This month is a no-hoper. Hopefully next cycle is better.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Sara- I hope you are pleasantly surprised. Perhaps your excruciating pain on Monday is like Holly's was... and will produce a bfp. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

The girls are having a late lunch of fruits and cheeses and I am working out a list of "to do" things while my OH is gone. 

I have my 16 week ob appointment on Friday... I afraid I will step on the scales and they will say, "My my... look at how much you've gained in the last 4 weeks." :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! You workaholic you! I see you prowling. :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Aww Sara- I hope you are pleasantly surprised. Perhaps your excruciating pain on Monday is like Holly's was... and will produce a bfp. :thumbup:

Yeah but Holly did sex that day, right? I'd BDed Saturday am and then not again until Tuesday pm!!! Crrazzzzy times in my house!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> The girls are having a late lunch of fruits and cheeses and I am working out a list of "to do" things while my OH is gone.
> 
> I have my 16 week ob appointment on Friday... I afraid I will step on the scales and they will say, "My my... look at how much you've gained in the last 4 weeks." :blush:

Ahh don't worry Molly..you are so careful about what you eat that any gain will be all baby and well within expectation....it's the least of your worries doll :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

https://www.funlol.com/15926/Mature_people_truths.html


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all, catch you tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit! :sleep: well.


----------



## addie25

. Soooo I tried on bathing suits and NOT READY TO WEAR THEM!!!!! :nope: I want to loose 10 more pounds! My friend is a personal trainer and I am going over Wed and she is going to show me different exercises to loose weight where I want 2. Im very excited.... OK so I am deciding on 2 pictures from my wedding to make large. My mom wants to hang one in her house of just me (only girl and all lol) and she asked me to pick so I will put some up if I can figure out how :shrug: and you girls can vote on the one that should go up. I am very critical and can not decide.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- Don't be too hard on yourself regarding the bathing suits. :awww: As you said, you are too critical and we are all our own worst critics. :hugs: Good news though about your friend helping you. :thumbup: I can't wait to see your pics. :)


----------



## addie25

I do not know how to get them off my i phone ????


----------



## addie25

I cant figure out how to put a picture on. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

9pm here and i'm having dinner at my desk :munch: sorry i missed u girls today! i tried to pop in to keep up with the convo, but i never could find the time to comment :dohh: tomorrow should be better :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Newbie- I am so sad for your work load. :hugs: I hope you get a break soon! Is there an end in sight at least?


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning everyone hi Molly:flower:,well only 1 more sleep and a whole morning at work until scan time im like a kid at christmas hehe:haha:!! My dog is having the doggy dog washer around today to be washed and shaved a little ready for summer:thumbup:i will post pictures later





Mollykins said:


> Aww, sweet dreams Holly and below is a picture of a shop we passed yesterday.
> 
> Hayley- Thanks for the offer to help... :hugs:

Anytime and an excuse to come to the US deal done:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Tiredness :( and toothache :grr:


----------



## poas

Well at least dentist is free now Clare?Lol x


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol when will i get my exempt thingy?

Im a bit worried that Midwife hasnt called went to drs last week,was told see will ring firday have heard nothing,when did u have ur 1st midwife appointment? x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :flower:

It's dull and chilly here today, so warm clothes and cosyness at the ready :thumbup:

I need to get my MAT B1 form from the midwife today..the GP didn't give it to me last week :shrug: 

Happy Tuesday one and all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> . Soooo I tried on bathing suits and NOT READY TO WEAR THEM!!!!! :nope: I want to loose 10 more pounds! My friend is a personal trainer and I am going over Wed and she is going to show me different exercises to loose weight where I want 2. Im very excited.... OK so I am deciding on 2 pictures from my wedding to make large. My mom wants to hang one in her house of just me (only girl and all lol) and she asked me to pick so I will put some up if I can figure out how :shrug: and you girls can vote on the one that should go up. I am very critical and can not decide.

Oh addie..we're all our own harshest critics. I remember years ago feeling so self conscious in swimwear etc when I was a good bit lighter than I am now, and I look back on pics from that time and realise how great I looked, and I wish I looked that way now!

Can't wait to see your pics :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> 9pm here and i'm having dinner at my desk :munch: sorry i missed u girls today! i tried to pop in to keep up with the convo, but i never could find the time to comment :dohh: tomorrow should be better :kiss:

Hello newbie doobee doooooo, you busy little bee you! When is this continuous stretch of work due to end? Surely there are laws which prohibit this type of thing? There are in the UK! 

At least you have the Bahamas to look forward to!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Good morning everyone hi Molly:flower:,well only 1 more sleep and a whole morning at work until scan time im like a kid at christmas hehe:haha:!! My dog is having the doggy dog washer around today to be washed and shaved a little ready for summer:thumbup:i will post pictures later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww, sweet dreams Holly and below is a picture of a shop we passed yesterday.
> 
> Hayley- Thanks for the offer to help... :hugs:
> 
> Anytime and an excuse to come to the US deal done:hugs:Click to expand...

Hayley, what kind of doggie do you have again? My mum has a Westie and she's always getting "hair do's" :haha:

1 SLEEP!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..sorry about your sore tooth. I've had quite a lot of dental work done since having my exemption certificate! 

In answer to your question..unless your local authority works differently to mine, the first midwife booking appointment is normally between 8 and 12 weeks along. You get your exemption certificate at this appointment which you fill in and send off, then your magic card comes back in the post :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Lissy...you ok doll?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly..beauteous wedding album lovely :cloud9:
> 
> It's really great how things have moved on for you and DHs ex...it's not always that pleasant no matter how far down the line :nope:
> 
> Also, I agree with Molly..of course you will fall pregnant which probably won't come without another batch of hat eating knowing your little ways :winkwink:
> 
> Enjoy the Seychelles (otherwise known as bed :haha:).. I hear it's beautiful this time of year :cloud9::winkwink:
> 
> Night night my sweet :hugs::sleep:

:haha:That's funny you mentioned the Seychelles- last night we were woken up by Holly for the first time ever- touch wood, she hasn't cried in the night since she was 6weeks old, so it was a surprise. I gave her a little cuddle and she went straight back to sleep and woke up at 9am so we think she had her first nightmare:awww: Anyway, dh and I took a while to get back to sleep and one of our topics of sleepy conversation was that we wouldn't really want to go to a tropical island on honeymoon anyway because we'd be scared of a tsunami :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Sara- I hope you are pleasantly surprised. Perhaps your excruciating pain on Monday is like Holly's was... and will produce a bfp. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah but Holly did sex that day, right? I'd BDed Saturday am and then not again until Tuesday pm!!! Crrazzzzy times in my house!Click to expand...

But since you're not sure of your O by 2 days then you have bases pretty much covered- an early and a late o option:shrug: Who knows, we can but hope.

Oh dear, I just caught LO dangling my dss's mp3 player in the dog water bowl:shock: I thought she was quiet, just a little sploshing sound, what a fun game!:dance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..beauteous wedding album lovely :cloud9:
> 
> It's really great how things have moved on for you and DHs ex...it's not always that pleasant no matter how far down the line :nope:
> 
> Also, I agree with Molly..of course you will fall pregnant which probably won't come without another batch of hat eating knowing your little ways :winkwink:
> 
> Enjoy the Seychelles (otherwise known as bed :haha:).. I hear it's beautiful this time of year :cloud9::winkwink:
> 
> Night night my sweet :hugs::sleep:
> 
> :haha:That's funny you mentioned the Seychelles- last night we were woken up by Holly for the first time ever- touch wood, she hasn't cried in the night since she was 6weeks old, so it was a surprise. I gave her a little cuddle and she went straight back to sleep and woke up at 9am so we think she had her first nightmare:awww: Anyway, dh and I took a while to get back to sleep and one of our topics of sleepy conversation was that we wouldn't really want to go to a tropical island on honeymoon anyway because we'd be scared of a tsunami :shrug:Click to expand...

Poor little Holly :awww:

:haha: What an odd early hours topic. Quite right though...powder white sandy beaches, clear blue skies and end to end sunshine really is overrated :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry *kit *I've pinched your sunshine! It's a blazer today:cool: And I just realised that it was me that mentioned the Seychelles last night, so not so odd that you should mention them afterall:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

hollymonkey said:


> sorry *kit *i've pinched your sunshine! It's a blazer today:cool: And i just realised that it was me that mentioned the seychelles last night, so not so odd that you should mention them afterall:haha:

*stop thief!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly..beauteous wedding album lovely :cloud9:
> 
> It's really great how things have moved on for you and DHs ex...it's not always that pleasant no matter how far down the line :nope:
> 
> Also, I agree with Molly..of course you will fall pregnant which probably won't come without another batch of hat eating knowing your little ways :winkwink:
> 
> Enjoy the Seychelles (otherwise known as bed :haha:).. I hear it's beautiful this time of year :cloud9::winkwink:
> 
> Night night my sweet :hugs::sleep:
> 
> :haha:That's funny you mentioned the Seychelles- last night we were woken up by Holly for the first time ever- touch wood, she hasn't cried in the night since she was 6weeks old, so it was a surprise. I gave her a little cuddle and she went straight back to sleep and woke up at 9am so we think she had her first nightmare:awww: Anyway, dh and I took a while to get back to sleep and one of our topics of sleepy conversation was that we wouldn't really want to go to a tropical island on honeymoon anyway because we'd be scared of a tsunami :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little Holly :awww:
> 
> :haha: What an odd early hours topic. Quite right though...powder white sandy beaches, clear blue skies and end to end sunshine really is overrated :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Yeah give me rain camping in Brittany anyday:sulk:


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning one and all! :hi::flower:

The sun is shining here but it's still very cold! :thumbup:

Well the agent contacted us yesterday and said that she has tried contacting the landlord but he was away yesterday and will be back today! :dohh: so she is letting him know we want the house today and then she will let us know what he says! (there is no reason why he would say no! Lol)

So the excitement was on hold yesterday and has resumed today! :haha:

Will update u all when I know what's going on! :thumbup:

Ok so I have a quick question that I need reassurance on (coz I'm such a worry pot :haha:)...

As u know i O'd on the 20th... We bd'd on the 17th, 20th and the 21st! Do u think I am in with a good chance of catching Miss Egg-a-lina? :haha: It's just that I'm thinking we may not of bd'd enough? :shrug:?!

And going back to the subject of tattoos the other day... I have 7 and I want about 7000 more! :haha: I love being inked and don't regret any of mine! :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> sorry *kit *i've pinched your sunshine! It's a blazer today:cool: And i just realised that it was me that mentioned the seychelles last night, so not so odd that you should mention them afterall:haha:
> 
> *stop thief!!!*Click to expand...

Too late! :tease: I've put it in my garden already. Going to go and play in Kit's sunshine all day :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Moomin!

I look forward to the house update later then :thumbup:

In my opinion, yes, you have your bases covered and are in with a good chance of catching that eggy :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> sorry *kit *i've pinched your sunshine! It's a blazer today:cool: And i just realised that it was me that mentioned the seychelles last night, so not so odd that you should mention them afterall:haha:
> 
> *stop thief!!!*Click to expand...
> 
> Too late! :tease: I've put it in my garden already. Going to go and play in Kit's sunshine all day :wohoo:Click to expand...

Damn you, you sunshine stealer!! :trouble: I hope it gives you a red nose, so there :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'd say I very good chance moomin:thumbup: A pink :spermy: from the 17th and a blue one on the 20th! 

Right I'm off into the garden with my painting and knitting and :baby:.........

CATCH YOU LATER LADIES :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And suncream on my nose:haha:


----------



## addie25

Good morning everyone. It is still dark out so not sure what kind of day today is going to be. Hopefully nice since rained yesterday. Moomin I think u did bd on correct days!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## addie25

Oooo so my husbands friend came over yesterday without his fiancé I think she's mad I'm not going to her entire party. I have no patience n I told him that. People need to grow up n realize things happen in life n ur not the center or everyones life. Well I'm not letting her mood get me down I am correct n she's blinded by getting married n thinks she's the bride and all must obey her lol. So today they should tart on probes cross ur fingers it only takes 3 weeks to make and not 3 months.


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 weeks! that's very swift addie, excellent news :thumbup:

I was just popping on to tell you *KIT *that you can come out of my cupboard under the stairs and come and sit with me in the sunshine in my garden:flower: The weather is sooooooooo beautiful. And if any of you were wondering where Trin is well she's here in the garden with me, drinking lemongrass fizz:friends:

So any turtle who wants to come over to chillax is welcome:flower:


----------



## addie25

I hope it is three weeks I was told it can take three weeks to tree months hey will let me know in a couple weeks. It also depends on when I get my period so hoping everythig falls into place!


----------



## MoominMumma

Oooooook so I have an update.... Hold on to your hats ladies! (and wombs :haha:)...

The house is officially ours as of today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dave paid the holding deposit this morning and that means they have now taken the house off the market and it is ours!!! :winkwink: We move in in the first week of may!!! :thumbup::cloud9:

All I need now is a nice :bfp: to go with it and I'll be on :cloud9: forever!!! :winkwink:

Thanks for the reassurance on the bd'ing ladies! :thumbup:

And Hollyboobs... If I got a pink and a blue spermy does that mean I could be having twins? :shrug::winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## addie25

How exciting!!!!!!' congrats on the house!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Oooo so my husbands friend came over yesterday without his fiancé I think she's mad I'm not going to her entire party. I have no patience n I told him that. People need to grow up n realize things happen in life n ur not the center or everyones life. Well I'm not letting her mood get me down I am correct n she's blinded by getting married n thinks she's the bride and all must obey her lol. So today they should tart on probes cross ur fingers it only takes 3 weeks to make and not 3 months.

Well let her think what she likes..at least everyone knows what's happening now.

I really hope the probes are done in a jiffy! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


Great news about the house Moomin...so happy for you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Trin :wave:

I hope you're enjoying the sunshine in Holly's garden :thumbup: I'm sulking in the cupboard under the stairs y'know. Holly said I could come out but I prefer to sulk :sulk: :winkwink:

How are you lovely?


----------



## LunaLady

Congrats on the house, Moomin! 
And I agree with everyone else - you've probably got your bases covered. My DH and I only had :sex: three times last month during my EWCM days and I got pregnant ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon turtletons... and sunshine stealers... *ahem*

It's not raining... yet, but it's still cold and grey with lots of clouds. I am frozen, which means only one thing... my bed still misses me. :nope: 

Ahh, moving on. 

Addie... that woman can stuff herself and that's how I feel about that. [-( 

Moomin... how exciting about the house!! There is a lot of moving around turtles on the thread, I'm not sure if you caught it, but I am moving in less than a week! Oh gawd... less than a week.... :shock: 

Holly... can you send some of that stolen sunshine this way? :flower:


----------



## addie25

Lol I'll tell her to stuff herself n see how that goes over :) she best not give me a problem sat bc I get angrier by the day about what happened n I'm just guna crack one of these days n god help the person who pushed me while I'm this close to the edge they will get a mouth full :) well I need to figure out how to get pictures on the computer I want all ur thoughts on the dress for sat .


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Molly for moving in less than a week!! Are you all packed up?? :thumbup:

SO I had my first appointment with my midwife today! It was supposed to be just a consultation - me to 'interview' her to see if we clicked and whatnot. But we totally hit it off and I love her, so we started the actual intake process. It was a two hour long appointment and we didn't quite get everything covered, so I need to go back next week - but it was so lovely! She's just great and her assistant is a doll and I'm really happy I found them. 

So, that's it, then - I'm going to do a home birth! She really helped to ease any worries I had - she said that I'm very healthy, I have no reason to be 'high risk' or anything like that and add to that that the hospital is less than ten minutes from our house that should anything go wrong it would be a quick trip down there.

I'm really excited and when I got home DH and I chatted about the appointment and everything for over an hour and he's very excited about her, too. He's been really supportive of me wanting a home birth and has been reminding me how much I want it when I feel scared or nervous. We watched The Business of Being Born together last year and he said he for sure wants a home birth.

And she has birthing tubs, which is great. :)

Anyway, just wanted to share... Looks like my first scan will be the NT scan at 12 or 13 weeks!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congrats Moomin!!:happydance: And Molly, you're moving in less than a week?! OMG that is very not long!!

I'm off to swimming tonight so won't be able to chat, but I took lots of pics for you today since it was a great day at home and all the humans and animals were very happy:flower: And dh planted some lettuce this evening so you have that too:haha: This rabbit's called Bambi, she fights with Blossom my other rabbit though so they have to take turns for days outside:bunny:
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2









022.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









024.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 3









038.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Holly pictures r great!!!! How do u get them on computer?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my wild boars, I still have loads and loads of flowers to paint but I thought you'd like the work in progress shots...I love wild boars:awww: I can only paint when LO's napping though, oil paint and baby is a very messy combination:nope:

Must dash, SWIMMING AWAITS! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 3









019.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 3









020.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Holly pictures r great!!!! How do u get them on computer?

In brief since I must dash for the pool...when you're posting a reply press on the paperclip sign, then browse computer and upload chose chosen file....Someone else might explain in more detail, if not when I'm back from the pool _I_ will.....Can't wait to see your dress! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Bethany - what lovely pictures!!

Your bunny is so sweet! She looks so soft.
And little Holly Anna has quite a few teeth!! Nice!
Your painting is divine! What a lovely composition. :)


----------



## addie25

Wow ur paintings r amazing!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- That is so fabulous about your appointment. :cloud9: I am so happy for you. :hugs: The hospital I am delivering in, you get your own birthing suit where you are throughout the duration of your stay. There is no being in the labor/delivery room then switching rooms to mother/baby(post partum- whatever) if that makes sense. They have a huge tub and shower (which I'm sure I'll spend most of my time:haha:) and, in my experience, they give you space and privacy until you need them. With my second DD I came into the birthing center at 9 cm dilated, 100% effaced, and contractions right on top of each other. My waters hadn't broke yet so they allowed an epidural and then broke my waters for me and then left the room once I was comfortable. That was so nice. :) 

As for everything being packed.... :rofl: *ahem* I mean... we are getting there... :blush:

Holly- Lovely pictures! I remember when little Miss only had the one little chomper. :awww: And look at your painting!! Good grief! I don't even like wild boars but you make me WANT to like them. :haha: Very good ma petite artiste! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I am normally taking pictures on the go with my camera phone and then I send them to my e-mail... from there I save the file onto my desktop and then attach it using the paperclip button on the "go advanced" reply area. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, Sara, and Jaynie baby- I hope all is well with you three. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Can we fastforward this pregnancy 1st tri bit! im tried and i want a bump :grr:


----------



## Sarachka

alright lovers!!!

How are we all today?

Firstly, a massive thanks to MrsDianFlonPants for my obscene postcard and GORGEOUS matryoshka stickers - you know what gets The Kirbinator going don't?!?!


----------



## Mollykins

Sara- Pics??? :D


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... so I have a confession... I ate about 8 oreos and a HUGE glass of milk last night. :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone hi Molly:flower:,well only 1 more sleep and a whole morning at work until scan time im like a kid at christmas hehe:haha:!! My dog is having the doggy dog washer around today to be washed and shaved a little ready for summer:thumbup:i will post pictures later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww, sweet dreams Holly and below is a picture of a shop we passed yesterday.
> 
> Hayley- Thanks for the offer to help... :hugs:
> 
> Anytime and an excuse to come to the US deal done:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hayley, what kind of doggie do you have again? My mum has a Westie and she's always getting "hair do's" :haha:
> 
> 1 SLEEP!!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

Kit-she is 3/4 pug and 1/4 shit zu !!!

well the dog wash man cancelled after a 5 week wait as he had to take his mum to hospital so i'll forgive him so booked in sat morn at 11am now!! yes in bed already :haha:just catching up we have been gardening and dog walking :sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley your big day is tomorrow!!!! Are you going to let us know straight away???!!!


----------



## addie25

ok see if this works. This is one of the wedding pictures I am choosing from for my mom to bow up. I am not sure how I feel about it??? I will try and post the other one it was hard to do (I am not good with computers)


----------



## addie25

this is another one we are choosing from.....


----------



## addie25

Yay i got it to work! Ok soooo like i said my mom is going to blow one up to put in her house. I do not like when she puts pictures up of me (we already have a huge one of her and i when i was 16 in the dining room!!!!) she refuses to take it down. We have a huge one of my husband and i and all our brothers on our wedding day. Nowwww she wants one of just me.... Sooooo if you had to pick which would u pick??


----------



## Mollykins

Wow Addie- you are gorgeous! I choose the black and white definitely... very classy and timeless. :thumbup: (You look like you were cut out of a magazine!)


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Oooo so my husbands friend came over yesterday without his fiancé I think she's mad I'm not going to her entire party. I have no patience n I told him that. People need to grow up n realize things happen in life n ur not the center or everyones life. Well I'm not letting her mood get me down I am correct n she's blinded by getting married n thinks she's the bride and all must obey her lol. So today they should tart on probes cross ur fingers it only takes 3 weeks to make and not 3 months.


Addie-Good luck for speedy creating of the probes:thumbup:and your period too lovely!! That girl does'nt deserve you at her hen do i would'nt even go up there to it she sounds obnoxious and spoilt and childish and blah blah blah nasty:growlmad:!!! Oh and the 2nd picture is my fave gorgeous:thumbup:



MoominMumma said:


> Oooooook so I have an update.... Hold on to your hats ladies! (and wombs :haha:)...
> 
> The house is officially ours as of today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Dave paid the holding deposit this morning and that means they have now taken the house off the market and it is ours!!! :winkwink: We move in in the first week of may!!! :thumbup::cloud9:
> 
> All I need now is a nice :bfp: to go with it and I'll be on :cloud9: forever!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance on the bd'ing ladies! :thumbup:
> 
> And Hollyboobs... If I got a pink and a blue spermy does that mean I could be having twins? :shrug::winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

Moomin & Dave-:happydance::happydance:for your house we must have a picture's soon as :thumbup:, and i think you have your bases covered too:hugs:



LunaLady said:


> Yay Molly for moving in less than a week!! Are you all packed up?? :thumbup:
> 
> SO I had my first appointment with my midwife today! It was supposed to be just a consultation - me to 'interview' her to see if we clicked and whatnot. But we totally hit it off and I love her, so we started the actual intake process. It was a two hour long appointment and we didn't quite get everything covered, so I need to go back next week - but it was so lovely! She's just great and her assistant is a doll and I'm really happy I found them.
> 
> So, that's it, then - I'm going to do a home birth! She really helped to ease any worries I had - she said that I'm very healthy, I have no reason to be 'high risk' or anything like that and add to that that the hospital is less than ten minutes from our house that should anything go wrong it would be a quick trip down there.
> 
> I'm really excited and when I got home DH and I chatted about the appointment and everything for over an hour and he's very excited about her, too. He's been really supportive of me wanting a home birth and has been reminding me how much I want it when I feel scared or nervous. We watched The Business of Being Born together last year and he said he for sure wants a home birth.
> 
> And she has birthing tubs, which is great. :)
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share... Looks like my first scan will be the NT scan at 12 or 13 weeks!


Luna- your first app sounds fab and yay for homebirth and upcoming scan :thumbup:. we are thinking water birth:shrug:




HollyMonkey said:


> And my wild boars, I still have loads and loads of flowers to paint but I thought you'd like the work in progress shots...I love wild boars:awww: I can only paint when LO's napping though, oil paint and baby is a very messy combination:nope:
> 
> Must dash, SWIMMING AWAITS! :dance:

B-you are tooo talented loving Holly's tooshies:thumbup:and bambi :cloud9:



Sarachka said:


> Hayley your big day is tomorrow!!!! Are you going to let us know straight away???!!!

Sarachka yes will do as soon as out of hosp !!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- That is so fabulous about your appointment. :cloud9: I am so happy for you. :hugs: The hospital I am delivering in, you get your own birthing suit where you are throughout the duration of your stay. There is no being in the labor/delivery room then switching rooms to mother/baby(post partum- whatever) if that makes sense. They have a huge tub and shower (which I'm sure I'll spend most of my time:haha:) and, in my experience, they give you space and privacy until you need them. With my second DD I came into the birthing center at 9 cm dilated, 100% effaced, and contractions right on top of each other. My waters hadn't broke yet so they allowed an epidural and then broke my waters for me and then left the room once I was comfortable. That was so nice. :)
> 
> As for everything being packed.... :rofl: *ahem* I mean... we are getting there... :blush:
> 
> Holly- Lovely pictures! I remember when little Miss only had the one little chomper. :awww: And look at your painting!! Good grief! I don't even like wild boars but you make me WANT to like them. :haha: Very good ma petite artiste! :thumbup:

That sounds very lovely!! If I had options like that I'd likely do that, too!! Unfortunately the hospital closest to me is pretty 'standard' and you just have your teensy room with a regular bathroom and whatnot. 

You'll get there with your packing :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies, I like that one a lot 2 and if its going to b big so black and white hides imperfections :/

Ok well since I know how to do it now ill post 2 more. My dh are finally after 2 years getting around to picking one for our house to blow up. U can tell we are so excited about it lol. We had a 300 people at our wedding we were tired after and did not want to think about wedding anything so never got a picture for our house.

Which do you like??? My husband and I chose different ones. I wont tell u which I want so you choose based on ur opp.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Okay... so I have a confession... I ate about 8 oreos and a HUGE glass of milk last night. :blush:

OMG :shock:

that sounds sooooo gooooood!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That is so fabulous about your appointment. :cloud9: I am so happy for you. :hugs: The hospital I am delivering in, you get your own birthing suit where you are throughout the duration of your stay. There is no being in the labor/delivery room then switching rooms to mother/baby(post partum- whatever) if that makes sense. They have a huge tub and shower (which I'm sure I'll spend most of my time:haha:) and, in my experience, they give you space and privacy until you need them. With my second DD I came into the birthing center at 9 cm dilated, 100% effaced, and contractions right on top of each other. My waters hadn't broke yet so they allowed an epidural and then broke my waters for me and then left the room once I was comfortable. That was so nice. :)
> 
> As for everything being packed.... :rofl: *ahem* I mean... we are getting there... :blush:
> 
> Holly- Lovely pictures! I remember when little Miss only had the one little chomper. :awww: And look at your painting!! Good grief! I don't even like wild boars but you make me WANT to like them. :haha: Very good ma petite artiste! :thumbup:
> 
> That sounds very lovely!! If I had options like that I'd likely do that, too!! Unfortunately the hospital closest to me is pretty 'standard' and you just have your teensy room with a regular bathroom and whatnot.
> 
> You'll get there with your packing :thumbup:Click to expand...

I understand, my oldest was born in a "standard" hospital. Pooey and worst experience EVER.


----------



## LunaLady

Addie! Such gorgeous pictures!
I also really love the black and white one of you, too. 
And of the ones you posted of you and your DH, I ADORE the first one where he's kissing your cheek (or whispering sweet nothings in your ear ;) )


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I am a sucker for the romantic dip... also classic. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... so I have a confession... I ate about 8 oreos and a HUGE glass of milk last night. :blush:
> 
> OMG :shock:
> 
> that sounds sooooo gooooood!Click to expand...

I know! :munch: It was divine.... I mean... awful... :blush::haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That is so fabulous about your appointment. :cloud9: I am so happy for you. :hugs: The hospital I am delivering in, you get your own birthing suit where you are throughout the duration of your stay. There is no being in the labor/delivery room then switching rooms to mother/baby(post partum- whatever) if that makes sense. They have a huge tub and shower (which I'm sure I'll spend most of my time:haha:) and, in my experience, they give you space and privacy until you need them. With my second DD I came into the birthing center at 9 cm dilated, 100% effaced, and contractions right on top of each other. My waters hadn't broke yet so they allowed an epidural and then broke my waters for me and then left the room once I was comfortable. That was so nice. :)
> 
> As for everything being packed.... :rofl: *ahem* I mean... we are getting there... :blush:
> 
> Holly- Lovely pictures! I remember when little Miss only had the one little chomper. :awww: And look at your painting!! Good grief! I don't even like wild boars but you make me WANT to like them. :haha: Very good ma petite artiste! :thumbup:
> 
> That sounds very lovely!! If I had options like that I'd likely do that, too!! Unfortunately the hospital closest to me is pretty 'standard' and you just have your teensy room with a regular bathroom and whatnot.
> 
> You'll get there with your packing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, my oldest was born in a "standard" hospital. Pooey and worst experience EVER.Click to expand...

:( I'm sorry about that! Have you seen The Business of Being Born?? I'm sure I've mentioned it here before... But, that's what made me and DH want to do a home birth (or birthing center birth, but there are not any birthing centers near enough to us).


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That is so fabulous about your appointment. :cloud9: I am so happy for you. :hugs: The hospital I am delivering in, you get your own birthing suit where you are throughout the duration of your stay. There is no being in the labor/delivery room then switching rooms to mother/baby(post partum- whatever) if that makes sense. They have a huge tub and shower (which I'm sure I'll spend most of my time:haha:) and, in my experience, they give you space and privacy until you need them. With my second DD I came into the birthing center at 9 cm dilated, 100% effaced, and contractions right on top of each other. My waters hadn't broke yet so they allowed an epidural and then broke my waters for me and then left the room once I was comfortable. That was so nice. :)
> 
> As for everything being packed.... :rofl: *ahem* I mean... we are getting there... :blush:
> 
> Holly- Lovely pictures! I remember when little Miss only had the one little chomper. :awww: And look at your painting!! Good grief! I don't even like wild boars but you make me WANT to like them. :haha: Very good ma petite artiste! :thumbup:
> 
> That sounds very lovely!! If I had options like that I'd likely do that, too!! Unfortunately the hospital closest to me is pretty 'standard' and you just have your teensy room with a regular bathroom and whatnot.
> 
> You'll get there with your packing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, my oldest was born in a "standard" hospital. Pooey and worst experience EVER.Click to expand...
> 
> :( I'm sorry about that! Have you seen The Business of Being Born?? I'm sure I've mentioned it here before... But, that's what made me and DH want to do a home birth (or birthing center birth, but there are not any birthing centers near enough to us).Click to expand...

I have seen BoBB... great documentary! I'm thinking of watching Pregnant in America... also a documentary. It's on Netflix instant.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... so I have a confession... I ate about 8 oreos and a HUGE glass of milk last night. :blush:
> 
> OMG :shock:
> 
> that sounds sooooo gooooood!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! :munch: It was divine.... I mean... awful... :blush::haha:Click to expand...

I had about a half cup of ice cream with lunch today.... So I'm just as guilty! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

X Factor has come to France! :wohoo: Too tired to watch it all though since my pool session was intense!

Addie I'm with the others for the black and white, I think you're gorge in both but the black and white has a chic and a timelessness to it which make it win my vote :thumbup:

Of the wedding ones of you and dh I would probably choose the first, it's more natural and more weddingy I think:-k

The second one is fun and perky though, couldn't you do both? And have the first one in the lounge and the second in your bedroom? For example:shrug:

300 people! Geese wowsers you're very brave! I had 12:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That is so fabulous about your appointment. :cloud9: I am so happy for you. :hugs: The hospital I am delivering in, you get your own birthing suit where you are throughout the duration of your stay. There is no being in the labor/delivery room then switching rooms to mother/baby(post partum- whatever) if that makes sense. They have a huge tub and shower (which I'm sure I'll spend most of my time:haha:) and, in my experience, they give you space and privacy until you need them. With my second DD I came into the birthing center at 9 cm dilated, 100% effaced, and contractions right on top of each other. My waters hadn't broke yet so they allowed an epidural and then broke my waters for me and then left the room once I was comfortable. That was so nice. :)
> 
> As for everything being packed.... :rofl: *ahem* I mean... we are getting there... :blush:
> 
> Holly- Lovely pictures! I remember when little Miss only had the one little chomper. :awww: And look at your painting!! Good grief! I don't even like wild boars but you make me WANT to like them. :haha: Very good ma petite artiste! :thumbup:
> 
> That sounds very lovely!! If I had options like that I'd likely do that, too!! Unfortunately the hospital closest to me is pretty 'standard' and you just have your teensy room with a regular bathroom and whatnot.
> 
> You'll get there with your packing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, my oldest was born in a "standard" hospital. Pooey and worst experience EVER.Click to expand...
> 
> :( I'm sorry about that! Have you seen The Business of Being Born?? I'm sure I've mentioned it here before... But, that's what made me and DH want to do a home birth (or birthing center birth, but there are not any birthing centers near enough to us).Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen BoBB... great documentary! I'm thinking of watching Pregnant in America... also a documentary. It's on Netflix instant.Click to expand...

I have seen that, too! It was good, but not as good as BoBB. BUT - it had some really very interesting stuff about Holland! They visited there and talked about pregnancy and birth; what a completely different approach than the US! Also worth a watch :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Luna I believe he was saying the grass is wet dont move lol bc we didnt get married yet and I would have freaked out if I had grass stains on my dress. We took pictures a couple hours be4 we got married.


----------



## Mollykins

All right... I am off to pack the upstairs. Woo! :yipee: Wish me luck that I don't drop a bookcase on my head. :haha: (My OH told me specifically not to do that.)


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Luna I believe he was saying the grass is wet dont move lol bc we didnt get married yet and I would have freaked out if I had grass stains on my dress. We took pictures a couple hours be4 we got married.

Oh, LOL! That's a very sweet memory :)


----------



## LunaLady

I went over to *kmteehoo's *profile and welcomed her to come join us, too. Such a warm welcome from all of us for our silent member! I hope she joins in the conversation, soon!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I went over to *kmteehoo's *profile and welcomed her to come join us, too. Such a warm welcome from all of us for our silent member! I hope she joins in the conversation, soon!

Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

HI ladies, My name is Melissa. I am looking for a group to join. I am TTC baby #4. Recently had an ectopic lost my left tube. We have been cleared for TTC again. I am actually about 5 DPO. I love chart stalking. I look at my own chart for what seems like hours a day hoping for a sign of something to come. Anyway. Can I join you ladies?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna I'm glad you found a nice midwife:hugs: I admire you granola girls, once I got to term I just wanted my dear LO out as quickly as possible and wasn't too fussed as to the method:haha: 

I'm off to bed now for my ZZZZZZZZZZ's

Glad your stickers arrived Sarachka:thumbup: And the man ironing:winkwink:

BIG :hug: TO TRIN JAYNIE AND SARACHKA who, like Molly, I worry are a bit :sad1:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Holly Bee. :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

sweetlissa said:


> HI ladies, My name is Melissa. I am looking for a group to join. I am TTC baby #4. Recently had an ectopic lost my left tube. We have been cleared for TTC again. I am actually about 5 DPO. I love chart stalking. I look at my own chart for what seems like hours a day hoping for a sign of something to come. Anyway. Can I join you ladies?

Hello, Melissa! You're very welcome to join us! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Luna the black and White is gorge ! 

I like that wedding story .... One of my fav wedding pics of dh and I is us walking over grass laughing as he was pointing out rabbit pop ... I had v expensive shoes on and would have been so upset to have them pooey xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hi Lissa! Lovely to meet you, please jump right into convo. You have 3! wow! Same as Trinitymum, who is like the turtle mother of this group, I feel. What do you have? Boys girls? I'm TTC #1 and getting totally fed up about it. I have TTC-stress-induced tourettes.


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Hey Luna the black and White is gorge !
> 
> I like that wedding story .... One of my fav wedding pics of dh and I is us walking over grass laughing as he was pointing out rabbit pop ... I had v expensive shoes on and would have been so upset to have them pooey xxx

The gorgeous pictures are of Addie, not me :blush: I could only dream of being so pretty!!


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2248/2248445pwdnkubvyt.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I like the colour photo of just you best and the 'dip' couple photo. They are gorrrrgeous pics by the way. It looked like a spectacular day


----------



## Sarachka

Luna! Whatevs! We've seen your wedding photos too and you and addie are both absolutely goorrrgeous!


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Luna the black and White is gorge !
> 
> I like that wedding story .... One of my fav wedding pics of dh and I is us walking over grass laughing as he was pointing out rabbit pop ... I had v expensive shoes on and would have been so upset to have them pooey xxx
> 
> The gorgeous pictures are of Addie, not me :blush: I could only dream of being so pretty!!Click to expand...

Whooops I meant addie xxx your both luverly gorge pots xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Lol, thanks girls ;)


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Melissa x welcome .... Please join in enjoy the fun ! All the ladies on here are fantasic xxx


----------



## Mollykins

How are you feeling tonight Crunchster? Ooo! You are going to be the proud owner of a lemon tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: looks like im getting an iphone :wohoo: swapping my 32gb ipod touch for an iphone :haha: i know which i prefers


----------



## addie25

Hi girls! Thank for voting. I think black and white for my mom since he has a colored one. I liked the suggestion about getting both pictures of dh and I and putting them In different rooms I think we will so that! How is everyones night going???


----------



## addie25

My night was fun went to dinner with a friend n then we went to the store dicks it has sPorting equipment n I turned into a 5 year Old. I almost go a tent to put in my living room( since I dont camp) I settled on just taking pictures in the tent lol!!!


----------



## addie25

YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAY I TOOK AN OVULATION TEST AND IT IS POSITIVE. I WAS SCARED BECAUSE I HAD PAIN ON MY LEFT SIDE A COUPLE DAYS AGO AND I THOUGHT IT HAD TO DO WITH SURGERY BUT IT MUST HAVE BEEN OVULATION. THAT MEANS IN 15 DAYS I CAN GO FOR BOOD TEST AND THEN NEXT MONTH GET TEST TO MAKE SURE I AM HEALED AND IF PROBES ARE READY I HOPE TO START FOR REAL IN MAY!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SCARED I WASNT GOING TO GET MY PERIOD ON TIME BUT LOOKS LIKE I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Addie!! That's great news!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!!!! I am so excited and hope in 15 days I get my period and everything gets rolling.


----------



## LunaLady

I feel sooo lazy!! I have like no energy... phew. I think I told you guys... but I've lost ten pounds since conception! How insane is that??? I am having such a hard time eating.

DH's brother's girlfriend broke up with him yesterday... poor guy. I feel so bad. He really loved her and she just wasn't ready to commit. He's absolutely the nicest guy (just like DH) and treated her like a princess and she just wanted to party with her work friends (she's younger than him). Sad stuff. We're trying to get him to move out here with us and get a new job and start over. I'd love him to date my best friend! They'd be SO perfect for each other ;)


----------



## addie25

Try and set them up. My friend of 26 years is marrying my husbands cousin :) thry met at our wedding. u never know they could b a perfect match!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations Addie! That's great news! :yipee:

Luna- That sad about your BIL. :hugs: to him. And look at you! All ready plotting to move him close to you so you can play match maker! :haha: On another note: I'm sorry you are so tired. :/ Par for the course I'm afraid. I was only able to do 2 hours of cleaning and packing before I was feeling a little off. :shrug: Not sure if it was being tired or if it was the fumes.


----------



## LunaLady

Unfortunately my friend has started dating a new guy (like, six months ago now ;) ). My friend and my BIL did meet at our wedding and really hit it off (and both were a bit smitten), but being that he lives half way across the country they didn't even try dating. Hopefully if he does move out here they can get together :thumbup:

I was looking at fetal development for the next few weeks for me and WOW from weeks 7-8 and 8-9 there's some massive growing going on!!

DH and I just back from a walk with the doggies. 'Twas nice. Now I'd like to go for a big fat juicy burger, thank you!

Forecast says almost 60 degrees and sunshine tomorrow!! Amazing! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Ur so lucky tomorrow is rain and some snow for me :/ seriously snow are thry kidding me??? I'm trying to go to sleep n I can't. Haven't seen dh today. I got home when out with s friend n he's at a friends house n I'll b asleep by the time he comes home :(


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I know what you mean! I was taking a sneak peek and it said that my little one with be doubling in size and weight in the next 4 weeks. :shock: Um... those oreos are calling to me again... SHH! You naughty waist busters! (to be honest... I think I'll lose this battle... again. For shame.)

Addie- I'm sorry you can't sleep and haven't seen your DH today. :( I haven't seen mine since yesterday afternoon and won't until Thursday morning, if that makes you feel better. :hugs: I do tend to stay up later when my OH isn't home; it's not fun. *pout*


----------



## addie25

Sorry u won't c dh till Thursday :( I hate going to bed alone but it's fine. My cat is watching the house!!! She's like a dog that one. She plays catch looks out windows and meows when someone comes near house lol.


----------



## LunaLady

WOW! Double in size in weight!?!? Have fun with that, Molly ;)
Better grab a few oreos, sounds like you'll need the extra calories!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Sorry u won't c dh till Thursday :( I hate going to bed alone but it's fine. My cat is watching the house!!! She's like a dog that one. She plays catch looks out windows and meows when someone comes near house lol.

:haha: Alice is like that too. She does that whole ear perk and then bolts towards whatever sound was made.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> WOW! Double in size in weight!?!? Have fun with that, Molly ;)
> Better grab a few oreos, sounds like you'll need the extra calories!

:haha: That's all the convincing I needed! *rushes to the kitchen*


----------



## addie25

I miss cookies :( I'm not Eating candy cookies ice cream nothing till I loose ten more pounds and that's that!!!


----------



## Mollykins

IF you are NOT squeamish... click here--> https://closeoutsdeals.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I miss cookies :( I'm not Eating candy cookies ice cream nothing till I loose ten more pounds and that's that!!!

:haha: I'm going to miss cookies during post partum.


----------



## LunaLady

Eeeep! The one where the bull's horn is UNDER THE GUY'S SKIN :shock: Wowzers.


----------



## Mollykins

I want this bedroom. https://www.zadan.nl/pics/underwatersuite/


----------



## addie25

I have to be careful next time I get pregnant to eat better. That's y I'm loosin so much weight now so I have flexibility to gain later. ok I guess it's time to down the lights and curl up under my soft fluffy blankets! Good night I'm so happy to be back on talking to all of u!!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Eeeep! The one where the bull's horn is UNDER THE GUY'S SKIN :shock: Wowzers.

I know, that's the one that made me go.... yyyyeeeeee.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I have to be careful next time I get pregnant to eat better. That's y I'm loosin so much weight now so I have flexibility to gain later. ok I guess it's time to down the lights and curl up under my soft fluffy blankets! Good night I'm so happy to be back on talking to all of u!!!

And we are glad to have you back love. :hugs: You are a doll for sure. :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Thanks ladies, I like that one a lot 2 and if its going to b big so black and white hides imperfections :/
> 
> Ok well since I know how to do it now ill post 2 more. My dh are finally after 2 years getting around to picking one for our house to blow up. U can tell we are so excited about it lol. We had a 300 people at our wedding we were tired after and did not want to think about wedding anything so never got a picture for our house.
> 
> Which do you like??? My husband and I chose different ones. I wont tell u which I want so you choose based on ur opp.
> View attachment 184246
> View attachment 184247

Addie i love the first one the most :cloud9: 

Well happy wednesdays everyone :happydance:it's my favourite day this week due to my little trip to the hospital later:happydance:but i think your all aware of that !! I had a dream last night that me and OH were so overwhelmed at seeing baby again that we totally forgot to ask the sex:dohh:and did'nt realise until we got home!! I promise i wont do that really !! Hi Molly i see ya:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning Moomin !!!

Oh forgot to say i'm working a short shift 8-1 today so as i can come home and shower etc !!! It's not for another like 8hrs and 40 mins arghhhh hahahehe!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning to you Hayley and good luck!! :hugs: I'll guess.... *girl* for you today. :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im coming back in here to give me some sanity :wacko:
new mummy i say :pink:


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies... busy day ahead, I must get to sleep. :hugs: Hayley- Again, good luck on your scan love. I can't wait to hear how it went. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly me too secretly but you know that catch you all later xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

LUCKUS MAXIMUS NEWMUMMY!:thumbup:

Just missed you but here's hoping ever so secretely :shhh: for :pink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

goodnight Mollykins, sleep tight:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Eeeep! The one where the bull's horn is UNDER THE GUY'S SKIN :shock: Wowzers.

Agreed! :shock::shock::shock: Gulp.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I have to be careful next time I get pregnant to eat better. That's y I'm loosin so much weight now so I have flexibility to gain later. ok I guess it's time to down the lights and curl up under my soft fluffy blankets! Good night I'm so happy to be back on talking to all of u!!!

Lovely to have you back:hugs: Sleep tight:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck Hayley xxxx

Morning Married pants .....

Hi moll, feeling better so yippppeeee ! Sun is out today so I need to start thinking some new work clothes xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I want this bedroom. https://www.zadan.nl/pics/underwatersuite/

That's very wonderful but the reality is that dh and I would get really claustrophobic in a bedroom like that. We couldn't even live in a house with double glazing, we need our draughts and open windows.:haha: I'd like a walk-in fish tank like that though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Good luck Hayley xxxx
> 
> Morning Married pants .....
> 
> Hi moll, feeling better so yippppeeee ! Sun is out today so I need to start thinking some new work clothes xxxx

Morning Crunchieeeeeppooooooos:hugs:

A little trip to H&M for you then? I got some cool shirts there, not even maternity ones, which had a kind of tie under the boobs, leaving a bump zone. Wore them from about 16 weeks to 39 weeks! Don't know what this year's range is like though:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

sweetlissa said:


> HI ladies, My name is Melissa. I am looking for a group to join. I am TTC baby #4. Recently had an ectopic lost my left tube. We have been cleared for TTC again. I am actually about 5 DPO. I love chart stalking. I look at my own chart for what seems like hours a day hoping for a sign of something to come. Anyway. Can I join you ladies?

Hello!:flower: yes please join us! I love chart stalking too! :flasher: I'm not charting at the moment though after a recent mc- I just can't _quite_ be bothered to temp yet:shrug: Fx'd this is your month:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Luna the black and White is gorge !
> 
> I like that wedding story .... One of my fav wedding pics of dh and I is us walking over grass laughing as he was pointing out rabbit pop ... I had v expensive shoes on and would have been so upset to have them pooey xxx
> 
> The gorgeous pictures are of Addie, not me :blush: I could only dream of being so pretty!!Click to expand...

Silly muppet! We've seen your wedding pics Luna and you're a beauty too:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hayley xxxx
> 
> Morning Married pants .....
> 
> Hi moll, feeling better so yippppeeee ! Sun is out today so I need to start thinking some new work clothes xxxx
> 
> Morning Crunchieeeeeppooooooos:hugs:
> 
> A little trip to H&M for you then? I got some cool shirts there, not even maternity ones, which had a kind of tie under the boobs, leaving a bump zone. Wore them from about 16 weeks to 39 weeks! Don't know what this year's range is like though:shrug:Click to expand...

I have heard lots of people say h & m are good .... I think I might pop along tomorrow .... Just need a couple of bits to seed me through ! I reckon I will get a few more weeks out the work trousers ! Lol

I think I might start swimming soon .... Did u swim lots with hollymonkey ? I am going to the gym but I am not enjoying it at all as I keep thinking I might be doing something wrong if you know what mean ?? :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hayley xxxx
> 
> Morning Married pants .....
> 
> Hi moll, feeling better so yippppeeee ! Sun is out today so I need to start thinking some new work clothes xxxx
> 
> Morning Crunchieeeeeppooooooos:hugs:
> 
> A little trip to H&M for you then? I got some cool shirts there, not even maternity ones, which had a kind of tie under the boobs, leaving a bump zone. Wore them from about 16 weeks to 39 weeks! Don't know what this year's range is like though:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard lots of people say h & m are good .... I think I might pop along tomorrow .... Just need a couple of bits to seed me through ! I reckon I will get a few more weeks out the work trousers ! Lol
> 
> I think I might start swimming soon .... Did u swim lots with hollymonkey ? I am going to the gym but I am not enjoying it at all as I keep thinking I might be doing something wrong if you know what mean ?? :dohh:Click to expand...

I was really paranoid about all lifting and I wouldn't even run a few steps for my train if I was late for work (just my mind going overboard from previous mc where I was running and working loads with a heavy bag of books to lug around Paris etc) so swimming and walking were the things that got me through, since I like being active :thumbup: I swam 2 or 3 times a week- at my club on a Tues and Fri 8pm-9pm then sometimes at the weekend too. But the club swim I just had a quiet lane to myself and did lots of backstroke, for an hour usually but even if I just did 30mins and left early I felt great for it. I find swimming really therapeutic. Do you have a pool nearby?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge sunshine here again:cloud9: Just charging my Garmin Forerunner ready for a long rollerblade outing after lunch, I'll let you know my distance and average speed this evening:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Indeed I do !!! I think it's becuase the mc that I Perhaps think like this.... So I thought I might do a couple of nights swimming and then maybe a yoga class at the weekend ! It seems silly to force myself to go and then worry about it !!! Also I love swimming.... As u most likely guessed breaststroke is my stroke of choice


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all,

Sunny morning here and now off to hit the road. Will need to catch up later lovelies :hugs:

:kiss: Have a great day :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Indeed I do !!! I think it's becuase the mc that I Perhaps think like this.... So I thought I might do a couple of nights swimming and then maybe a yoga class at the weekend ! It seems silly to force myself to go and then worry about it !!! Also I love swimming.... As u most likely guessed breaststroke is my stroke of choice

:haha: Well of course it would be! Breaststroke is my dh's choice too, when I let him


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi kit, have a good day:flower: Lots of catching up for you:haha:

Crunch, take the plunge:thumbup:

Laters alligatortles:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Aww, sweet dreams Holly and below is a picture of a shop we passed yesterday.
> 
> Hayley- Thanks for the offer to help... :hugs:

I know I'm so far behind it's unreal but this le creuset make the best dishes and my mil treated herself to one (they can cost more than one hundred pounds) and got the obligatory fancy carrier bag with it that's made from cloth and I carry my knitting round with me in it :) made me smile when I seen your pic... Now to page 2280 :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> . Soooo I tried on bathing suits and NOT READY TO WEAR THEM!!!!! :nope: I want to loose 10 more pounds! My friend is a personal trainer and I am going over Wed and she is going to show me different exercises to loose weight where I want 2. Im very excited.... OK so I am deciding on 2 pictures from my wedding to make large. My mom wants to hang one in her house of just me (only girl and all lol) and she asked me to pick so I will put some up if I can figure out how :shrug: and you girls can vote on the one that should go up. I am very critical and can not decide.

Oooh looking forward to wedding photos! I love weddings :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry *kit *I've pinched your sunshine! It's a blazer today:cool: And I just realised that it was me that mentioned the Seychelles last night, so not so odd that you should mention them afterall:haha:

We had glorious sunshine all day yesterday and today it's sunny yet but still cold and it's set to be warmer than yesterday! :happydance: I sat in my friends garden drinking cold beer yesterday :cloud9: 

Adam was off Monday and Tuesday so he sat with us yesterday... We have been ok I think and may just get there but :shrug: we'll see...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww, sweet dreams Holly and below is a picture of a shop we passed yesterday.
> 
> Hayley- Thanks for the offer to help... :hugs:
> 
> I know I'm so far behind it's unreal but this le creuset make the best dishes and my mil treated herself to one (they can cost more than one hundred pounds) and got the obligatory fancy carrier bag with it that's made from cloth and I carry my knitting round with me in it :) made me smile when I seen your pic... Now to page 2280 :shock:Click to expand...

If anyone had asked me what I wanted as a wedding present I'd have said a Le Creuset dish:thumbup: Have to save up for one with my own europennies:shrug: Worth it though if you get a free knitting bag too!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Addie- I am normally taking pictures on the go with my camera phone and then I send them to my e-mail... from there I save the file onto my desktop and then attach it using the paperclip button on the "go advanced" reply area. I hope that makes sense.

Addie. This is how I do it I'm without my camera as all our stuff is in boxes! So I email photos from my iPhone to computer and then attach to a reply using paperclip icon!


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello jaynie:hugs:
I'm not really here, but just to tell you girls that I took some pics of my other mad march hare running around the patio and will post pics this evening:bunny:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Trin, Sara, and Jaynie baby- I hope all is well with you three. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs: :hug: thanks molly sort of catching up... Got a proper catch up to write when I'm done reading. Thank you sweet turtle for thinking of me :)


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> View attachment 184235
> 
> this is another one we are choosing from.....

I like this one the most addie it's classic and will stand the test of time on your mum's wall it'll never look outdated!


----------



## firstbaby25

sweetlissa said:


> HI ladies, My name is Melissa. I am looking for a group to join. I am TTC baby #4. Recently had an ectopic lost my left tube. We have been cleared for TTC again. I am actually about 5 DPO. I love chart stalking. I look at my own chart for what seems like hours a day hoping for a sign of something to come. Anyway. Can I join you ladies?

:hi: welcome!

It's such a great group to join lovely... We're all different a lovely mix of nma, pma, realism and such like... Then there's preggy turtles non preggy turtles turtles on a break prodigal turtles. You'll love it here like I do!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: b 

You've caught me catching up haven't you!! :growlmad:
hope you have lovely weather like I do!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww, sweet dreams Holly and below is a picture of a shop we passed yesterday.
> 
> Hayley- Thanks for the offer to help... :hugs:
> 
> I know I'm so far behind it's unreal but this le creuset make the best dishes and my mil treated herself to one (they can cost more than one hundred pounds) and got the obligatory fancy carrier bag with it that's made from cloth and I carry my knitting round with me in it :) made me smile when I seen your pic... Now to page 2280 :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone had asked me what I wanted as a wedding present I'd have said a Le Creuset dish:thumbup: Have to save up for one with my own europennies:shrug: Worth it though if you get a free knitting bag too!!!Click to expand...

I know I think she might get us one! I always see offers on them in newspapers and grazia (my mag) and with an offer it's like £200 for 3 nesting dishes!!! :cloud9: I love them too... You should try eBay b adams mum has had some from there!!


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!! I'm so excited because it is Wednesday and Wednesday is close to Friday!!!! Well I finally figured out what I can do in my school on my breaks. WALK it's a huge school and has so many stairs I can get good work outs in. I'm sure my boss will find some reason to scream at me for walking on my breaks but she finds reasons to scream at u even if it sittin still not moving or talking so W.E!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. My name is Melissa. I am currently ttc baby #4. I recently lost my left tube to an ectopic pregnancy. Actually March 4th. My hubby and I have been married for almost 10 years. I am 30 and he is 35. We have 2 boys and a girl. Last thursday we were cleared for ttc. Which was great because that way the day I o'd. Hoping we caught the egg. We have been ttc since October. Anyway I am looking for a group where I can jump in. You ladies all seem very supportive of each other.


----------



## Sarachka

yay for days off. I'm eating a scone and I just received a delivery of ebay stock to list. I also received a little pair of baby leggings I bought, bc they were only a couple of £ and sooo cute - they kinda had a Russian church on them. If I give them to my niece then cool ... but likelihood is I'll keep em lol.

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/09abb9a7.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/464c370e.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7fc35a0c.jpg

and here's all my stock

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/389f5602.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

today is the day. we find out what hayley is having :yipee: my prediction is

Spoiler
:blue:
 but I am usually wrong so who cares what i think :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I want this bedroom. https://www.zadan.nl/pics/underwatersuite/

gorge! but i couldn't! too claustrophobic :argh:


----------



## Sarachka

I can't wait any longer!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

she should be in her appt now, right?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 9pm here and i'm having dinner at my desk :munch: sorry i missed u girls today! i tried to pop in to keep up with the convo, but i never could find the time to comment :dohh: tomorrow should be better :kiss:
> 
> Hello newbie doobee doooooo, you busy little bee you! When is this continuous stretch of work due to end? Surely there are laws which prohibit this type of thing? There are in the UK!
> 
> At least you have the Bahamas to look forward to!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

:yipee: i can't wait!! 2 more weeks :wohoo: i can't decide if i am more excited to hit the beach or just to be away from this place. :shrug: how about *BOTH!!*

good news! they booked the massive entry last night. all that work just for 3 journal entries. dare i say it, but i think armagedon is finally over! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

enjoying your off day sarah? Are u feeling better today doll?


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, girls. I slept in today; it was so nice!!

So nice to see you *Jaynie*!! :hug:

Yay for *NewMummy *at her appointment!!! I can't wait to hear what it is :dance:

Very cute little pants, *Sarachka*! Adorable :)

Yay *Newbie *for a vacation!!! You deserve it 100 times over. ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon all. :wave:

My sister has the day off so she is coming over after lunch to keep me company while I pack and clean... I MIGHT let her help. :haha: She was quite peeved with me when she found out that I got tired after 2 hours of bleaching walls, window tracks, and cleaning the actual windows. I said, "I'm pregnant and still a mom to two active children... I'm bound to get tired." Her response? "Or it was the fumes! Are you sure you should be mixing bleach and windex??" *insert massive eye roll here* There was plenty of ventilation and I certainly wasn't _mixing_ the two cleaners. :dohh: 

Well, I am going to go start on cleaning again... I will catch up with you darling turtletons later.

Addie- Fab exercise plan you have there. :thumbup:

Newbie- Armageddon... over??? YES! :yipee: 

Holly- Enjoy your sunny rollerblading. :cool:

Kit- :wave:

Sara- CUTE!


----------



## LunaLady

I agree, Molly... perhaps you shouldn't be hanging out with such heavy cleaners all day!! Is there someone else who could do the cleaning while you just pack? You're not worried about inhaling those chemicals?
Vinegar works really well as a cleaner, too... :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Where is hayley???!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Where is hayley???!!!

I just_ raced_ through the housework that I'd neglected all day to get here as quickly as poss to see her scan results! I hope everything's ok :shock: I hope she's just out shopping for pink things:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

I am here waiting, too!! I'm going out to lunch with a friend of mine here in a bit and I'm going to have to be rude and check my phone if Hayley doesn't update us before I leave!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

now by my lp(mc) im 8 weeks today but the ticker is what i think i should be?what ticker shall i put up lol


----------



## Mollykins

I waiting too! I came racing back when I had the thought, ":dohh: Hayley's scan!" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is my first BnB evening outdoors:cloud9: With a glass of Kir.:cloud9::cloud9:

*Newbie* I can't wait until you go on holiday:happydance: Not to get rid of you off course but so you have a fantabulous break from work:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley we are all so excited!


----------



## Crunchie

where is sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I agree, Molly... perhaps you shouldn't be hanging out with such heavy cleaners all day!! Is there someone else who could do the cleaning while you just pack? You're not worried about inhaling those chemicals?
> Vinegar works really well as a cleaner, too... :thumbup:

You sound just like my sister. :dohh: :hugs: Like I said, the house was well ventilated and I do wear gloves so that the chemicals don't get into my hands. Another point- I was cleaning the WINDOWS. It stands to reason that if the windows are open while I am cleaning them the I'm doing pretty good in the ventilation department right? My OH treats me like I'm terminal too. He is insistent that I not even pick up or hold DD the younger (I like that Holly :winkwink:) My point is... I am not going to put myself at risk... if I feel something off about my body then I stop. Easy peasy. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

so I had munkie mail ............ It was so exciting !!!!!! 

look at this most lovely gift, I lurvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv it !:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







munkie.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarachka

that's sooooooooooo cute!!! Munkeh thermometer to stick up baby's bumbum!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> that's sooooooooooo cute!!! Munkeh thermometer to stick up baby's bumbum!

we are so lucky to know such a lovely munkie :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

aww look what I found online
 



Attached Files:







productimg1281363169197.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

I wish I was creative .....https://direct.hobbycraft.co.uk/products-Knit-Your-Own-Royal-Wedding_352366.htm


----------



## Mollykins

Aww... monkey thermometer! :awww: Nevermind where it goes... :shock: Poor bebes.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- You are the best kind of creative... you are _creating _life. :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

I love how we're all just basically stalking Hayley


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone, how are you all? yay for newmummys scan today x


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I agree, Molly... perhaps you shouldn't be hanging out with such heavy cleaners all day!! Is there someone else who could do the cleaning while you just pack? You're not worried about inhaling those chemicals?
> Vinegar works really well as a cleaner, too... :thumbup:
> 
> You sound just like my sister. :dohh: :hugs: Like I said, the house was well ventilated and I do wear gloves so that the chemicals don't get into my hands. Another point- I was cleaning the WINDOWS. It stands to reason that if the windows are open while I am cleaning them the I'm doing pretty good in the ventilation department right? My OH treats me like I'm terminal too. He is insistent that I not even pick up or hold DD the younger (I like that Holly :winkwink:) My point is... I am not going to put myself at risk... if I feel something off about my body then I stop. Easy peasy. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Okay, okay... if you're fine with it then :hugs:
Luckily we've had such nice days in a row here that you can have the windows open! I had my sliding door open yesterday. Was nice to get the 'winter' smell out of the house ;)


----------



## Mollykins

April! You have a sweet potato!! :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Woohoo sweet potato!!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I agree, Molly... perhaps you shouldn't be hanging out with such heavy cleaners all day!! Is there someone else who could do the cleaning while you just pack? You're not worried about inhaling those chemicals?
> Vinegar works really well as a cleaner, too... :thumbup:
> 
> You sound just like my sister. :dohh: :hugs: Like I said, the house was well ventilated and I do wear gloves so that the chemicals don't get into my hands. Another point- I was cleaning the WINDOWS. It stands to reason that if the windows are open while I am cleaning them the I'm doing pretty good in the ventilation department right? My OH treats me like I'm terminal too. He is insistent that I not even pick up or hold DD the younger (I like that Holly :winkwink:) My point is... I am not going to put myself at risk... if I feel something off about my body then I stop. Easy peasy. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, okay... if you're fine with it then :hugs:
> Luckily we've had such nice days in a row here that you can have the windows open! I had my sliding door open yesterday. Was nice to get the 'winter' smell out of the house ;)Click to expand...

I hope you don't think I was grumbling at you! I really wasn't... promise. :hugs: I agree, it is so nice the give the "winter" smell the boot. :haha: We are supposed to get a little thunderstorm here this afternoon though... hard to believe when it's so sunny and pretty out. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Good grief! Where is that woman!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Good grief! Where is that woman!!

Still not here? I had to go and put dinner on for The Feet but I thought she'd be here by the time I finished:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats on the sweet potato April - I always think that looks like a chicken breast!


----------



## Mollykins

Does anyone know when exactly her appointment was? I want to say it was around 2-ish...


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I agree, Molly... perhaps you shouldn't be hanging out with such heavy cleaners all day!! Is there someone else who could do the cleaning while you just pack? You're not worried about inhaling those chemicals?
> Vinegar works really well as a cleaner, too... :thumbup:
> 
> You sound just like my sister. :dohh: :hugs: Like I said, the house was well ventilated and I do wear gloves so that the chemicals don't get into my hands. Another point- I was cleaning the WINDOWS. It stands to reason that if the windows are open while I am cleaning them the I'm doing pretty good in the ventilation department right? My OH treats me like I'm terminal too. He is insistent that I not even pick up or hold DD the younger (I like that Holly :winkwink:) My point is... I am not going to put myself at risk... if I feel something off about my body then I stop. Easy peasy. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, okay... if you're fine with it then :hugs:
> Luckily we've had such nice days in a row here that you can have the windows open! I had my sliding door open yesterday. Was nice to get the 'winter' smell out of the house ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't think I was grumbling at you! I really wasn't... promise. :hugs: I agree, it is so nice the give the "winter" smell the boot. :haha: We are supposed to get a little thunderstorm here this afternoon though... hard to believe when it's so sunny and pretty out. :shrug:Click to expand...

Not to worry, Moll :) We're just both extra concerned for your wellbeing, I guess :thumbup:
Thunderstorm, huh?? I wonder if we'll get that, too. DH just loves a good thunderstorm (he's from Wisconsin).


----------



## HollyMonkey

I took loads of pics for you today so you can have them as entertainment whilst waiting for newmummy...this is Blossom, who had_ her_ go outside today...
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









018.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

Wonderful pics Holly- I love the last one, with little Miss and Blossom facing as if they are having a great conversation. :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, another super cute bun-bun. Are they affectionate??


----------



## Mollykins

I'm going to stop talking now as I don't want to nab the 23k post. :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is Bobo who was hunting my rabbit but fell asleep in the sun on the job:shrug: And Aslan my ferocious dog yawning. A busy day for all:haha:
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 1









031.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

thanks guys :) i showed the girls a sweet potato in the shop today, they 'awwwwed' really loudly lol, i think Hayleys appointment was 2 45 x


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Awww, another super cute bun-bun. Are they affectionate??

With humans and babies, yes very affectionate, I worry for the rabbits rather than Holly since she likes to tug their ears! But between one another not at all- Blossom the white lop earred is jealous and possessive since she was there first, and is much bigger than Bambi, so likes to have a go at Bambi given half a chance.


----------



## mummyApril

no ones talking because of the post? lol x


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley is online!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Our rollerblade outing was fab, we did 16kms and I have burning cheeks now!! Holly loves mole hills:haha: We went past the kids in the créche on the way out of the village, hitting each other over the head with fisher price toys in a little courtyard, while we were off to find Hobbit Holes in the forest and I had an overwhelming sense of Fuckking Hellll how lucky are Hollinka and I[-o&lt; to spend our days together having enormous fun. If I have to go back to work before she's of school age then I'm taking her with me:sulk:
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 4









042.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 4









044.jpg
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 3









046.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 4









048.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

m


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello sorry for wait but was an hour waiting at hospital saw the midwife first and then had scan baby is A ok and doing great and will be named Nathanial Oliver !!!


----------



## Sarachka

*Congrats Hayley!!!!!!!!!

What does OH think of a son?

Did you go shopping?!*


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello sorry for wait but was an hour waiting at hospital saw the midwife first and then had scan baby is A ok and doing great and will be named Nathanial Oliver !!!

Aww! Congratulations Hayley!!! :hugs: 

(Newbie- you were right!)


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats on the 23k post Holly B! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

congrats!


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley you defs need a new BLUE signature now!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Hayley!!!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Congrats Bethany on the 23k post!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Very cute pictures of you and Holly, Bethany! She's so cute. How often does monkey need a wash?? :laundry:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Very cute pictures of you and Holly, Bethany! She's so cute. How often does monkey need a wash?? :laundry:

I was wondering the same thing! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-grrrr-559.gif Newmummy that's so exciting!


----------



## mummyApril

congratulations Hayley woohoo :) i thought you were having a buba boy :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've never washed Monkey! How often have you washed a CB Digi? That's right, sacred things _do not need washing_:haha: Monkey smells DISGUSTING to me, but Holly snuffles into him with sheer happy Monkey delight so who am I to worry too much? A bit of mole earth won't hurt, it's all been freshly turfed up from under the ground:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

goodness im so emotional watching rspca rescue and getting rollin eyes from my daughter lol


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> today is the day. we find out what hayley is having :yipee: my prediction is
> 
> Spoiler
> :blue:
> but I am usually wrong so who cares what i think :haha:




Sarachka said:


> Where is hayley???!!!




HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Where is hayley???!!!
> 
> I just_ raced_ through the housework that I'd neglected all day to get here as quickly as poss to see her scan results! I hope everything's ok :shock: I hope she's just out shopping for pink things:happydance:Click to expand...




LunaLady said:


> I am here waiting, too!! I'm going out to lunch with a friend of mine here in a bit and I'm going to have to be rude and check my phone if Hayley doesn't update us before I leave!!!!!




Sarachka said:


> Hayley we are all so excited!




Crunchie said:


> where is sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




Sarachka said:


> I love how we're all just basically stalking Hayley




Mollykins said:


> Good grief! Where is that woman!!




HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good grief! Where is that woman!!
> 
> Still not here? I had to go and put dinner on for The Feet but I thought she'd be here by the time I finished:shrug:Click to expand...




Mollykins said:


> Does anyone know when exactly her appointment was? I want to say it was around 2-ish...




Sarachka said:


> Hayley is online!!!!!!

OMG...................i have stalkers hehe:haha:



B yay for your post swipe lovely !!

Sara you can have the honour of making blue siggy my darling ,we did go look at stuff but then had to get back for Reece the app was 3.40 got scanned at 4.42 felt an age !!!!then to some shops then to get Reece then to walk dog to mums to deliver her scan picture now finally bnb time one born every min on tv and chinese !!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley's!! Congrats such a lovely name too :yipee: :wohoo: you happy? Surely you get another bubba to try for :pink: you and molly are vice versa's

:hi: everyone! How have you all enjoyed your days so far??


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> today is the day. we find out what hayley is having :yipee: my prediction is
> 
> Spoiler
> :blue:
> but I am usually wrong so who cares what i think :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Where is hayley???!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Where is hayley???!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just_ raced_ through the housework that I'd neglected all day to get here as quickly as poss to see her scan results! I hope everything's ok :shock: I hope she's just out shopping for pink things:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I am here waiting, too!! I'm going out to lunch with a friend of mine here in a bit and I'm going to have to be rude and check my phone if Hayley doesn't update us before I leave!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hayley we are all so excited!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> where is sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I love how we're all just basically stalking HayleyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good grief! Where is that woman!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good grief! Where is that woman!!Click to expand...
> 
> Still not here? I had to go and put dinner on for The Feet but I thought she'd be here by the time I finished:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when exactly her appointment was? I want to say it was around 2-ish...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hayley is online!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...................i have stalkers hehe:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> B yay for your post swipe lovely !!
> 
> Sara you can have the honour of making blue siggy my darling ,we did go look at stuff but then had to get back for Reece the app was 3.40 got scanned at 4.42 felt an age !!!!then to some shops then to get Reece then to walk dog to mums to deliver her scan picture now finally bnb time one born every min on tv and chinese !!Click to expand...

Next time, before the shopping and the dog walk and the la la la you ask to borrow the computer in the scan room and let us know, pronto-*G* for girl, *B* for boy:shrug:

Only joking:hugs: What does Reece say to being big bro? My dss the younger was hoping boy so he could be big bro to a boy for the first time, so I bet Reece is WELL CHUFFED!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley's!! Congrats such a lovely name too :yipee: :wohoo: you happy? Surely you get another bubba to try for :pink: you and molly are vice versa's
> 
> :hi: everyone! How have you all enjoyed your days so far??

Hi jaynie! Yes loverly day thanks:hugs: I'm exhausted but pleasantly so:sleep: 
And you? 'Twas loverly too?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newmummo, I have a friend at the running club called Nathaniel and in French it's pronounced 'Natt-ann-ee-elle' and so that's how I pronounce it when I see it but perhaps the English pronunciation is different,what with the 'th' sound and all? Can you write it out phonetically for me pleeeeeeeease?:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes b it was lovely :cloud9: I part filled an application form, read some magazine in the sun and then my friend showed up and we went and ate ice cream and drank tea in the garden. I will have a trip in to town and return some things and buy some nail varnish as I fancy doing my nails! Anyway then we had a kfc for tea :blush: and now we're at carl's our friends chillin watching boots n all (rugby league programme)


----------



## poas

Hey all!! How is everyone? Congrats on Nathaniel :)
Beautiful pics as ever Holly!
I have killer heartburn :( even drinking water is making my stomach bubble!!!
Ah well, bedtime soon x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've decided that my Dh and I are going to have great non-baby-making-sex tonight :sex: I'm in the mood for rumpypumpy, despite being on CD 6 , must be da sunshine :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I've decided that my Dh and I are going to have great non-baby-making-sex tonight :sex: I'm in the mood for rumpypumpy, despite being on CD 6 , must be da sunshine :thumbup:

Atta girl! We did it this morning for the first time since Saturday. Insane! What was wrng for us!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've decided that my Dh and I are going to have great non-baby-making-sex tonight :sex: I'm in the mood for rumpypumpy, despite being on CD 6 , must be da sunshine :thumbup:
> 
> Atta girl! We did it this morning for the first time since Saturday. Insane! What was wrng for us!!Click to expand...

Congrats, you're becoming an old married couple:thumbup: My Dh doesn't know, but the second his boys are in bed (they have got school tomorrow afterall:smug:) I'm going to rape him. :haha: He's my husband now, do what I like :shrug:


----------



## sweetlissa

LOL Hollymonkey... My hubby and I have been married for almost 10 yrs and we still do that to each other.


----------



## sweetlissa

btw is there any chart gods here.. I can usually read my chart and others for that matter. But I have never had a chart like this before. Any ideas? This is my first cycle after my ectopic. And the first time I have used progesterone.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight my lovelies:kiss: Early I know, but I have non-ovulatory designs on my *husband* :finger::happydance::sex:

TRIN! Come back soon pleasy-please:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

sweetlissa said:


> LOL Hollymonkey... My hubby and I have been married for almost 10 yrs and we still do that to each other.

As you may have seen it's only been a week and a half of marriage for us! Well done for 10 years:thumbup: Promise I'll look at your chart over my morning coffee:coffee:
Had a glimpse at your charts but the overlay requires some attention, as does my DH this evening:haha:* Trinitymom's *your lady for progesterone but she's just opened a new work place so is a bit busy at the mo:shrug: 
Have a great day:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

congrats Hayley! :happydance: I had a feeling with a handsome lad like the one you have already, u were bound to have another. i know u were hoping for a girl this time, but i'm sure all that went out the window since Nate (<--- can i call him that?) is doing A-ok.


----------



## babyhopes2010

I have blood in my cm :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- Call your doctor or go to A&E...


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> Clare- Call your doctor or go to A&E...

i dont want too after how i was treated last ime:cry:ill go if it continues im going to bed see what happens it wasnt much but im worried.:(


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- have fun "rumpypumpy"-ing your DH dry tonight. Good old Newlywed lay eh? :haha:

Newbie- :wave: I see you love! But I am off again, the dizziness has passed and I am back to the cleaning and packing. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Clare- Call your doctor or go to A&E...
> 
> i dont want too after how i was treated last ime:cry:ill go if it continues im going to bed see what happens it wasnt much but im worried.:(Click to expand...

Very good. It will probably be better for you to rest than to rush about. Still think you should call you doctor in the morning and see if they will do a bloods check on your progesterone levels. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare have you tread the path to find your cm? Or is it in your underwear? This is essential... To me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Clare have you tread the path to find your cm? Or is it in your underwear? This is essential... To me.

i wiped when i had a pee.


----------



## firstbaby25

Just you could have nicked your cervix or vagina if you've been over checking for cm and it's not too much... Try to chill and your plan for rest sounds good :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I sometimes have a bit of blood if I'm a little ripped after sex. Hopeully it's just something like that Clare. I've even mistaken red fluff for blood! Just move as little as possible and call the doc in the am


----------



## Mollykins

:-= Tumble tumble tumble weed.... 

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Next time, before the shopping and the dog walk and the la la la you ask to borrow the computer in the scan room and let us know, pronto-*G* for girl, *B* for boy:shrug:
> 
> Only joking:hugs: What does Reece say to being big bro? My dss the younger was hoping boy so he could be big bro to a boy for the first time, so I bet Reece is WELL CHUFFED!!!

:haha:they had had new scanners in and had probs hooking them up to the hospital computers so dont think she would of been to chuffed!! And my wait was for 3 ladies from gyna for special scans so i didnt mind the wait. Reece & Lee (OH) are chuffed to bits Lee is dissapointed for me as i was desperate for a girl and had convinced myself it was after how different i felt and everyone at home family,friends etc let me go ahead and build up big hopes i feel a little sad and i know i should'nt but i cant help it i always have wanted a girl 



HollyMonkey said:


> Newmummo, I have a friend at the running club called Nathaniel and in French it's pronounced 'Natt-ann-ee-elle' and so that's how I pronounce it when I see it but perhaps the English pronunciation is different,what with the 'th' sound and all? Can you write it out phonetically for me pleeeeeeeease?:flower:

Not sure how to do that B:shrug: it's just kind of NA-than-iel:shrug::shrug:

No one likes our name choice either only my grandma and one girl at work :shrug:



newbie_ttc said:


> congrats Hayley! :happydance: I had a feeling with a handsome lad like the one you have already, u were bound to have another. i know u were hoping for a girl this time, but i'm sure all that went out the window since Nate (<--- can i call him that?) is doing A-ok.

Im really glad our baby is fine im just worried about me now as i was desperate for a girl im a little selfish and dont want to not bond or anything dramatic i was like this with Reece but im sure i will be fine evryone around me is having girls and alot of my friends have girls its just one of those things but yes im so glad he is doing well and is growing fine and he is awake now kicking away and was'nt shy to show us his boy bits at all !! I know you all probably think selfish B**** and you can do i do want him and of course will love him 100% like Reece but im entitled to a pity party for a day :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi crunchie you ok lovely?


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning :hi: iv had nothing since :wacko: took preg test was sooooo dark puked twice this morning already,i shall pray it doesnt happen again :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> I sometimes have a bit of blood if I'm a little ripped after sex. Hopeully it's just something like that Clare. I've even mistaken red fluff for blood! Just move as little as possible and call the doc in the am

THe chance would be a fine thing :rofl: im falling asleep by 9 everynight lol


----------



## new mummy2010

Clare im glad you feel better and there is no more nasties ,i feel better now after my little pity post im just a stubborn cow bag and like my own way !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

> Im really glad our baby is fine im just worried about me now as i was desperate for a girl im a little selfish and dont want to not bond or anything dramatic i was like this with Reece but im sure i will be fine evryone around me is having girls and alot of my friends have girls its just one of those things but yes im so glad he is doing well and is growing fine and he is awake now kicking away and was'nt shy to show us his boy bits at all !! I know you all probably think selfish B**** and you can do i do want him and of course will love him 100% like Reece but im entitled to a pity party for a day :shrug:

i dont think ur selfish,ifits a boy youll love him anyway.if i had just boys id want a girl and i dont think its selfish.i want one boy and one girl and then adopt a child.i personally wouldnt feel my life was complete unless i had a boy and a girl x:kiss:or someone ttc 1st stilll they may thing ungrateful cow:haha: but if i picture myself in ur shoes i totally get what ur saying,when will u find out? x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Sorry I've not been keeping up...really slammed with work due to finishing up for a break. It's honestly like punishment for taking a holiday because I need to cover all the work that I would normally do before I finish :growlmad: Ooooo, I'm in newbie-doobee-doo's gang!! :shock::winkwink:

This will probably be my last holiday from work until I go on maternity leave :happydance:

So how's everyone else? I've got some catching up to do, so have a great day all :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA! For you:flower:- just dressed Hollinka in tights and shorts:haha: By the way those leggings with Russian church on you posted yesterday are so cute, I might embroider some motifs like that on some of her clothes:-k

Off for a catch up:book:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Another blazing sunny one, I could get used to this! 

Nothing much going on in Monkeyland today except a rather impressive invasion of ants into our bedroom. One of the drawbacks of our luxurious double French windows onto the terrace, but I'm not complaining:shrug: It's only our second Spring in the house and this time last year I was all newborn baby brained so I probably didn't notice things like ants:haha:

*Clare* have you been checking your cervix alot? Take it easy and fx'd it's just nothing other than a little nik :hugs: 

*Newmummy* I don't think you're a bitch at all for thinking that. I really wanted a girl since dh already had 2 boys and I like doing girly stuff so I knew that in my heart of hearts I'd be a bit disappointed if it was a boy, and started convincing myself it was a boy to get me used to the idea:shrug: I think it happens alot and is perfectly normal (Although obviously I was happy just to be pregnant and have a healthy baby etc) And I think Nathaniel is a lovely name, just wasn't sure of the English pronunciation! 

Ooops much dash, bus to catch to get a new lamp


----------



## kit_cat

Well I just very quickly caught up and I can't really remember everything I wanted to say sooooooooooooooo...

addie..loved all of your wedding pics, you're very beautiful and photogenic. I'd go along with choosing the black and white one for mum although you'll not go wrong with any of them :thumbup:

Molly...how's the packing coming along? You seem very on top of things now lovely which is good to see. Only a couple more days and you'll be in your new abode :happydance:

Clare..glad you've had no more scary stuff. Sometimes little unexplained things like that happen and there is no reason for it. Just keep an eye on it (as if you wouldn't :winkwink:)

Crunchster...howzit goin' m'love? Have the twingey pains calmed down any? Have you calmed down any? :winkwink: :hugs:

Holly...more GORGE pics - thanks :hugs: I particularly like the one of munkie sunbathing next to Holly with reckless abandon :winkwink: More technicolour life shots :cloud9:

Hayley...awwwww :awww: a boy!! Congratulations lovely. I know you had built your hopes up for a girl, and with already having a boy, who wouldn't? You're not selfish for wishing for something and of course you're right..none of it will matter when you clap eyes on your little blue bundle in a few months time :cloud9: I still think I'll be joining you on team blue :thumbup:

Sarachka..how are you my sweet? I hope all is well in the land of our own little Russian doll :hugs:

Trin...big :hugs: for you. Hope you're doing ok lovely. Miss you. :kiss:

Lissy...sorry about the heartburn, get some gaviscon down your neck :thumbup: Hope you are better on all other scores too :hugs:

April...Yay :yipee: for your little sweetpotato (even if it does look like a well seasoned chicken breast :haha:) How are you anyway?

Jaynie..glad you seem to have had some better days with some smiles lovely. Is the house move going ahead as planned? 

Newbie-doobee-doo...I cannot tell you how much I'd like you to squeeze me into your suitcase and take me with you to the beautiful Bahamas :cloud9: You so deserve the break and I know it'll be every bit as amazing as it sounds. :hugs:

Melissa...hello m'love :wave: Welcome to the loopy lot :winkwink: Hope to get to know you better very soon :hugs:

Moomin..you've gone all quiet again?? Too busy I expect with your new property and all :cloud9: Hope everything is going to plan :thumbup:

Luna...:hi: doll...you ok? Your appointment sounds fantastic! What a difference knowing how well you've hit it off with someone so integral to all your plans must make :happydance: You're much more sorted than I am that's for sure! 

emandi....where for art thou??? We've not heard even a peep from your good self for a while :shrug: I do hope you are just a busy bee and everything is good with you. Check in soon please m'love :hugs:

LittleSpy...you've not checked in for a few days either doll...hope all is well with you and little Maisie :cloud9:

Essie....we'd LOVE to see any pics of your nursery....how's that little project going? I'm still working on other rooms at the moment! Hope you are well :flower:

Ok, that's all I can do from memory so I apologise in advance for missing anyone out or not commenting on anything important. :hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit youve been quiet?! how are you? im a lot better than i have been the last few days, anemia really hit me! sleep all night do the school run and would have to sleep again! and then i was having dizzy spells, so i took it upon myself not to wait for blood tests results but to take some iron. and i feel a lot better, am off to do the garden today the girls will be chuffed :D ya for your eggplant! my sweet potatao/chicken breast is kicking lots now :)

Clare i hope you are ok? x

Holly LO looks so cute with the tights and shorts so adorable! 

everyone else i hope you are all well :)
must dash busy day xxx


----------



## mummyApril

what would you guys consider heavy lifting? i dont want to over do it,but there were a few things in the garden that may of been a little heavy?! x


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> Im really glad our baby is fine im just worried about me now as i was desperate for a girl im a little selfish and dont want to not bond or anything dramatic i was like this with Reece but im sure i will be fine evryone around me is having girls and alot of my friends have girls its just one of those things but yes im so glad he is doing well and is growing fine and he is awake now kicking away and was'nt shy to show us his boy bits at all !! I know you all probably think selfish B**** and you can do i do want him and of course will love him 100% like Reece but im entitled to a pity party for a day :shrug:

:hugs: I'm sure no one thinks you're a bword Hayley, even us TTC'ers still trying to conceive our 1st. When you've had you're heart set on something for months, probably before he was even conceived, a little disappointment is quite understandable. Rant away my dear. We are here to listen. And I personally love the name and once he's here your family will too :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ok, that's all I can do from memory so I apologise in advance for missing anyone out or not commenting on anything important. :hugs:
> 
> :kiss:

You didn't comment on the ants in my bedroom?:shrug:

:tease:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girlies! 

Hope all is well :sun: or not :thumbup: we weren't supposed to have any today and we have :yipee: I just had to exchange my shorts (my first summer buy) from an 8 to a ten :cry: and I'm not pregnant (B that's a 36 to a 38 and USA girls that's from a 4 to a 6) I'm heartbroken... Gotta do something. 

I also bought nail varnish. I'm cheering me up cause I was supposed to go on a hen do today to Tenerife but I've not and I get the pleasure of house sitting for ash again! 

Kit... House is going ahead! Just waiting for it to be 'ready' seems something happens everytime we get close to moving in. I have my mrs iPod today, izzy is her name and she's chosen some lovely summer songs for me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear:blush: I soooooo didn't buy a lamp:nope: I bought Holly a Scuttlebug instead:shrug: I'll have to hide it in the garage so dh doesn't see it or he'll be :growlmad: with me at getting that and not a lamp. And we went to the Chateau gardens and played in the park and had Japanese for lunch and looked at the fountains in the market place and I took some touristic pictures for Molly:haha: Oh yes and I got Holly a great vest to match the jumper I'm knitting for her! 

Just having tea in the garden with my rabbit and Kit's sunshine:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi jaynie:hi:

I wouldn't worry, a size ten is hardly ginormous:wacko: I have the fun of rediscovering all my summer clothes from the summer before last, since last summer I was in maternity wear. It will probably all be old fashioned now:haha:


----------



## Babeforever14

*IM ttc my first baby with donor sperm  also i am lesbian!!!! baby dust to all... i will ovulate next week so wish me luck[/SIZE]*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodluck Babeforever! :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks so much girls for you not thinking bad of me :kiss:you are all so surrportive i don't know what i would be like without you all sometimes:hugs:you are all brill:hugs:!!! My tummy is very sore very sore from the nasty scanning lady she was a rough one and feel like i have been kicked both sides of my tum:cry:everything will be ok yes:shrug:Holly looks gorge in her tights and shorts :cloud9:Hello Kit stranger :kiss:love you all loadsss:hugs:im feeling ok ish now just when people say to me :shrug:im not evil really just wanted something bad :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Welcome babeforever & all the best girls


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello Bethany i will be posting your turtle parcel on saturday along with Sarachkas


----------



## Mollykins

I miss Trin :cry:

Kit- I miss you too. :hugs:

Holly- Tourista pictures??? Where?? :winkwink: Cute pic of LO in tights by the way, one of my favourite ways to keep the girls warm in the spring/fall weather. :thumbup:

Hayley- You will definitely not get a judging from me. I've wanted a boy... for always. So when the sonographer told me my oldest DD was a girl I said, "NO, I am having a boy." then I went home and cried myself to sleep. :shrug: I love her to the moon and back and wouldn't trade her for the world but I REALLY hope that this little bean is a Logan as OH is putting his foot down and this is the last one. Big :hugs: Hayley. 

Jaynie- Not so bad being a 6 and not a 4... cheese woman... I think I was 10 years old when last I was a 4! :haha: You are gorgeous... don't be silly. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Well... I have an avocado today... so that means I have a new bump pic. Anyone interested?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Me!! :yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Babeforever14 said:


> *IM ttc my first baby with donor sperm  also i am lesbian!!!! baby dust to all... i will ovulate next week so wish me luck[/SIZE]*

Good luck to u my dear! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Well... I have an avocado today... so that means I have a new bump pic. Anyone interested?

Yay for Molly's avocado!! This morning as I slowly woke up, rolling around in the bed fighting my cats for bedspace and covers, I thought, "Molly has an avocado today!" :happydance:

YES TO BUMP PICS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

:D Okay, here it is.....
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

Babe forever :dust: hope you get your bundle!

Newmummy. Don't be silly my friend has 2 boys and she is desperate for a girl I would be desperate I want a girl first so then I get one :smug: a boy would also be cool for me as ash has Erin innit! :hugs: surely you'll have another? You can try all the girl stuff trin knows about :thumbup: I'm sorry I got distracted in town before and cut my post short :sad2: I hope you're ok now! 

Thanks girls, I'm not too bad now just you know when you're size is your size and although I don't 'excersise' in a conventional sense I walk a lot and do, when the finances allow, swim and spin and yoga! I'm going to yoga again next Monday...

I like American sizes I might tell everyone I'm a 6! :haha:

:hi: newbie where you up to with ttc? Is this an ok question? you resolved to take it easy and see what happens?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well... I have an avocado today... so that means I have a new bump pic. Anyone interested?
> 
> Yay for Molly's avocado!! This morning as I slowly woke up, rolling around in the bed fighting my cats for bedspace and covers, I thought, "Molly has an avocado today!" :happydance:
> 
> YES TO BUMP PICS!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Funny about avocados... I don't like them. My OH loves them and keeps trying to get me to somehow change my taste and adore them as well. Sooo.... when I spoke with him late last night I told him that tomorrow (today) we would have an avocado baby he said, "So maybe you should try an avocado again...?" I put on my best mock horrified voice and said, "*gasp* You want me to eat my metaphorical baby?!?! What's wrong with you?!" :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Lovely bump! :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooer molly, nice bump you have there :haha: to your OH trying to make you eat your metaphorical baby!

Hello to everyone else and Jaynie! i'm a size 16-18!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit youve been quiet?! how are you? im a lot better than i have been the last few days, anemia really hit me! sleep all night do the school run and would have to sleep again! and then i was having dizzy spells, so i took it upon myself not to wait for blood tests results but to take some iron. and i feel a lot better, am off to do the garden today the girls will be chuffed :D ya for your eggplant! my sweet potatao/chicken breast is kicking lots now :)
> 
> Clare i hope you are ok? x
> 
> Holly LO looks so cute with the tights and shorts so adorable!
> 
> everyone else i hope you are all well :)
> must dash busy day xxx

Hi April..I'm fine petal, thanks for asking :hugs: Work has really been interfering with my B&B time! :growlmad: Glad you are feeling better now and the iron has done the trick! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

very nice Moll! :thumbup: definitely a lovely bump you've got there my dear :hugs:

Hey jaynie pooh! TTC and me? Good question! For myself, I have resolved to not bd around O this month to avoid a December baby. DH and I haven't talked about it since our last talk, that ended with no clear plan. I'm sure he thinks I have given up on TTC'ing for now and as long as he doesn't feel pressure, i'm ok with that... for now. i plan to broach the subject again while on vacay to see where his head is b/c by the end of April i plan to jump back in the old TTC saddle :howdy:

Am I correct in thinking u were planning to take a break until May as well? I'm convinced that once u two are in your own place things will sort out for the better.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> what would you guys consider heavy lifting? i dont want to over do it,but there were a few things in the garden that may of been a little heavy?! x

Anything that makes you strain April..I think the whole lifting thing is more about the damage you can do to yourself when pregnant due to all your muscles relaxing etc. Bebe will be fine but don't take any chances though :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi ging :hi:, hi kit :hi: don't work too hard my dear. take it from me, tis no fun :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, that's all I can do from memory so I apologise in advance for missing anyone out or not commenting on anything important. :hugs:
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> You didn't comment on the ants in my bedroom?:shrug:
> 
> :tease:Click to expand...

Ooer, better make sure they don't end up in your pants!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girlies!
> 
> Hope all is well :sun: or not :thumbup: we weren't supposed to have any today and we have :yipee: I just had to exchange my shorts (my first summer buy) from an 8 to a ten :cry: and I'm not pregnant (B that's a 36 to a 38 and USA girls that's from a 4 to a 6) I'm heartbroken... Gotta do something.
> 
> I also bought nail varnish. I'm cheering me up cause I was supposed to go on a hen do today to Tenerife but I've not and I get the pleasure of house sitting for ash again!
> 
> Kit... House is going ahead! Just waiting for it to be 'ready' seems something happens everytime we get close to moving in. I have my mrs iPod today, izzy is her name and she's chosen some lovely summer songs for me!

:wohoo: for house!! :yipee: for Izzy!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh dear:blush: I soooooo didn't buy a lamp:nope: I bought Holly a Scuttlebug instead:shrug: I'll have to hide it in the garage so dh doesn't see it or he'll be :growlmad: with me at getting that and not a lamp. And we went to the Chateau gardens and played in the park and had Japanese for lunch and looked at the fountains in the market place and I took some touristic pictures for Molly:haha: Oh yes and I got Holly a great vest to match the jumper I'm knitting for her!
> 
> Just having tea in the garden with my rabbit and Kit's sunshine:coffee:

:blush: What is a scuttlebug?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> what would you guys consider heavy lifting? i dont want to over do it,but there were a few things in the garden that may of been a little heavy?! x
> 
> Anything that makes you strain April..I think the whole lifting thing is more about the damage you can do to yourself when pregnant due to all your muscles relaxing etc. Bebe will be fine but don't take any chances though :thumbup:Click to expand...

The trouble I seem to be having with lifting is that once I lift something, I normally hold it to my tum and now I can't and if it's heavy enough, it actually hurts for it to rest at my belly. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, that's all I can do from memory so I apologise in advance for missing anyone out or not commenting on anything important. :hugs:
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> You didn't comment on the ants in my bedroom?:shrug:
> 
> :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooer, better make sure they don't end up in your pants!!Click to expand...

That's so odd... I found an ant on my window sill last night. :-k


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> very nice Moll! :thumbup: definitely a lovely bump you've got there my dear :hugs:
> 
> Hey jaynie pooh! TTC and me? Good question! For myself, I have resolved to not bd around O this month to avoid a December baby. DH and I haven't talked about it since our last talk, that ended with no clear plan. I'm sure he thinks I have given up on TTC'ing for now and as long as he doesn't feel pressure, i'm ok with that... for now. i plan to broach the subject again while on vacay to see where his head is b/c by the end of April i plan to jump back in the old TTC saddle :howdy:
> 
> Am I correct in thinking u were planning to take a break until May as well? I'm convinced that once u two are in your own place things will sort out for the better.

When are your vacation days again? How exciting!


----------



## kit_cat

Good luck Babeforever!! :thumbup: Welcome also! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hi ging :hi:, hi kit :hi: don't work too hard my dear. take it from me, tis no fun :nope:

Hello my workaholic turtle friend...how are you now? The big panic is now over eh? I'm so glad...now breathe :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...lovely and cute bump you got there :thumbup: GORGE! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> what would you guys consider heavy lifting? i dont want to over do it,but there were a few things in the garden that may of been a little heavy?! x
> 
> Anything that makes you strain April..I think the whole lifting thing is more about the damage you can do to yourself when pregnant due to all your muscles relaxing etc. Bebe will be fine but don't take any chances though :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The trouble I seem to be having with lifting is that once I lift something, I normally hold it to my tum and now I can't and if it's heavy enough, it actually hurts for it to rest at my belly. :shrug:Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean Molly! However, you should be being careful you know...I do hope you're not lifting safes about the house again?? I will be cross if you are and I'll come over there and sort you out!! :trouble: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Ginge!!

How are you doing my sweet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello Bethany i will be posting your turtle parcel on saturday along with Sarachkas

:mail::wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

wow what a busy day! i havent had this much energy since before i was pregnant! definitely nesting haha, i havent had a nap! crazy! i blitz the kitchen and the bathroom, did 5 loads of washing and did tons in the garden plus collecting girls from school playing in the garden with them and cooking gammon which im about to eat so will be back after, hope you all had a brilliant day, i will sleep so well tonight! i hope lol xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok, first things first, *Molly* your bump is lovely and your tits look as fantastic as ever too:thumbup: 

*Mummyapril* I had the same query about weight lifting :bodyb: since with LO I didn't lift a finger:haha: but with my recent shortlived one I was obliged to lift about 10kgs of baby 400 times a day:wacko: I guess if I get pregnant now LO can stand and walk I save myself some lifting later on! 

Not that I will fall pregnant:cry: BUT MY BASIL SEEDS ARE SHOWING SIGNS OF GERMINATION!:thumbup:

*Kit* I will post a pic of a scuttlebug, as modelled by Hollinka in tights :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tourist shots for Molly- the Chateau of St Germain-en-Laye in morning sunlight, the Market Place and Post Office with fountains, and The Arcades (mainly cafés). It's the town 5 mins bus ride away, where I go more often than Paris since it's nearer and really nice:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









006.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> what would you guys consider heavy lifting? i dont want to over do it,but there were a few things in the garden that may of been a little heavy?! x
> 
> Anything that makes you strain April..I think the whole lifting thing is more about the damage you can do to yourself when pregnant due to all your muscles relaxing etc. Bebe will be fine but don't take any chances though :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The trouble I seem to be having with lifting is that once I lift something, I normally hold it to my tum and now I can't and if it's heavy enough, it actually hurts for it to rest at my belly. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean Molly! However, you should be being careful you know...I do hope you're not lifting safes about the house again?? I will be cross if you are and I'll come over there and sort you out!! :trouble: :winkwink:Click to expand...

To be absolutely truthful... I feel awful and ashamed. I was cleaning yesterday, with bleach again in the downstairs; walls and windows. Anyway, I left the windows and even the door to the balcony open all the while and left the windows open for some time after but when my sister finally arrived (nearly 3 hours AFTER I finished bleaching) I opened the front door and she pinched her nose and gave me a death glare. Apparently the bleach fumes were awful and I'm a horrible mom. :cry: I feel horrible. I did become dizzy and lightheaded and some point yesterday and I promptly went and sat down to rest and have some water. I thought I was just pushing myself with packing and cleaning now I guess I was huffing fumes?? SO. No more cleaning for me (at least not with such harsh a chemical), OH can do it. :thumbup: I did speak with OH last night about it and he agrees and thinks that most likely my sister was being a bit dramatic but probably for good reason and that I'm not to touch anything more toxic than windex. Fine by me. I will stick to packing. It's quite funny actually because there are a number of boxes scattered around the house in odd places because they are a bit too heavy for me to pick up. :haha: 

All right well... that was MY guilty confession but I promise... my ways shall be mended. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And for you Kit, the Scuttlebug! She's beginning to get the hang of it, but mainly rested one leg on it in the park:haha:

And for everyone, the vest I got LO, with the jumper I'm knitting for her folded above it to demonstrate the extreme matchingness:smug: Still got a sleeve to finish on her jumper:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4









021.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4









027.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 5









017.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 5









020.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poas

Hello all Turtles!!! Clare I hope you are doing ok now?!
Molly that is an ace bump...if I weren't so fat I'd post a pic lol,but y'all are skinnnnnnyyyyyy!!!lol.
Holly,I am getting sick of saying this...but...great pics!!
Jaynie sorry you're missing a hen/holiday :(
Everyone else-HELLOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hello all Turtles!!! Clare I hope you are doing ok now?!
> Molly that is an ace bump...if I weren't so fat I'd post a pic lol,but y'all are skinnnnnnyyyyyy!!!lol.
> Holly,I am getting sick of saying this...but...great pics!!
> Jaynie sorry you're missing a hen/holiday :(
> Everyone else-HELLOOOOOOOOO!

I'll give you a year's free subscription to "_great pics_" if you like? Then you don't have to say it every time:haha:
Thanks though:flower: I like pics. And I bet you're not fat:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And even if you _are_ fat then that doesn't matter either:shrug: All pot styles are lovely:cloud9:


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hello all Turtles!!! Clare I hope you are doing ok now?!
> Molly that is an ace bump...if I weren't so fat I'd post a pic lol,but y'all are skinnnnnnyyyyyy!!!lol.
> Holly,I am getting sick of saying this...but...great pics!!
> Jaynie sorry you're missing a hen/holiday :(
> Everyone else-HELLOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I'll give you a year's free subscription to "_great pics_" if you like? Then you don't have to say it every time:haha:
> Thanks though:flower: I like pics. And I bet you're not fat:hugs:Click to expand...

I am definitely fat although I definitely have bebe bump already!:wacko:
Thanks for the subscription :)


----------



## addie25

Well my day is going along well..... One of my students took out a piece of her weave out of her head and put it on my head!!! I'm tellin u I can't wait till June. I love my students but they come from poverty n have a lot of emotional issues. I want a regular school next year.


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Fabulous pics... as always. I love her face in the first one. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Kmteehoo!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> very nice Moll! :thumbup: definitely a lovely bump you've got there my dear :hugs:
> 
> Hey jaynie pooh! TTC and me? Good question! For myself, I have resolved to not bd around O this month to avoid a December baby. DH and I haven't talked about it since our last talk, that ended with no clear plan. I'm sure he thinks I have given up on TTC'ing for now and as long as he doesn't feel pressure, i'm ok with that... for now. i plan to broach the subject again while on vacay to see where his head is b/c by the end of April i plan to jump back in the old TTC saddle :howdy:
> 
> Am I correct in thinking u were planning to take a break until May as well? I'm convinced that once u two are in your own place things will sort out for the better.
> 
> When are your vacation days again? How exciting!Click to expand...

WE'VE GOT TWO WKS LEFT :happydance: 6 days in paradise :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Why must I have pickle with every meal? I love it more than life itself at the mo' :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Classic, Kit!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly your bump is adorable! Sorry for my late reply... I fell asleep :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:

More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

So either you lovely turtles don't think it's so horrible what I did or you think it's so horrible you can't remark on it. :blush:

Newbie- :happydance: TWO WEEKS! How amazing.... aww, I'd probably be more jealous if I could wear a swim suit attractively. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> So either you lovely turtles don't think it's so horrible what I did or you think it's so horrible you can't remark on it. :blush:
> 
> Newbie- :happydance: TWO WEEKS! How amazing.... aww, I'd probably be more jealous if I could wear a swim suit attractively. :haha:

Wellllll, you know how I feel about it :hugs:
I just have read in the baby books I have to not use or use very little of household chemical cleaners. They suggested vinegar, baking soda, lemon juice and castile soap for cleaning. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Holly..I meant to say well done on the 23,000th post!! :happydance: However...surely you could have said something a little more meaningful than "m"?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!

Aww honey :hugs: You are not starving your babe. Trust me. I would say at this point, just eat WHATEVER appeals to you... okay, maybe not dirt. :haha: Are you taking your prenatals? If so... stop. I know that sounds horrible but they can make you awful sick. Instead go buy a bottle of folic acid as that's what doctors care about most (or so mine says). With this pregnancy, I wanted very bland foods... like rice crispies. All the time because my tum couldn't really handle anything else. Perhaps it's the complex foods that are really upsetting your tum? I also took a piece of bread, removed the crust and smooshed it flat and pressed it into a ball, a bread ball. :) Anyway- I would only pull a little bit off at a time and nibble so slowly on it just to get something in me and hopefully make it easier to eat something else. I would also avoid anything too heavy. Hmm... I think my advice just ran out... or I'm just too distracted. :haha: Hope that helps love dove. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!

Oh my...I think you just need to bear with it unfortunately. As soon as it eases, grab whatever appeals. Oh and don't worry so much about bebe...she/he will be fine. It's just you that will feel a bit rubbish I'm afraid :nope::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So either you lovely turtles don't think it's so horrible what I did or you think it's so horrible you can't remark on it. :blush:
> 
> Newbie- :happydance: TWO WEEKS! How amazing.... aww, I'd probably be more jealous if I could wear a swim suit attractively. :haha:
> 
> Wellllll, you know how I feel about it :hugs:
> I just have read in the baby books I have to not use or use very little of household chemical cleaners. They suggested vinegar, baking soda, lemon juice and castile soap for cleaning. :shrug:Click to expand...

I know. :blush: My problem is I have a very particular idea of what clean SMELLS like and if I don't smell that... it's not clean. :shrug: Tragic really isn't it? I suppose I will have to make a concession here. I've known of other more... green? ways to clean so I suppose I will have to adjust. I know it's silly but I feel such a sense of anxiety over things not being "clean" to my standards. Ugh. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Why must I have pickle with every meal? I love it more than life itself at the mo' :cloud9:

I'm like that ALL THE TIME Kit:shrug: Pickle and gherkins and anchovies and capers and pickled onions and pickled anything and tinned fish:cloud9: I put it down to my parents calling me a pickle when I was little:haha: I call Holly a little pickle too and she LOVES BRANSTON!:munch: (Which I remind you is a rare delicacy where I live but she eats it like there's no tomorrow!)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: You are not starving your babe. Trust me. I would say at this point, just eat WHATEVER appeals to you... okay, maybe not dirt. :haha: Are you taking your prenatals? If so... stop. I know that sounds horrible but they can make you awful sick. Instead go buy a bottle of folic acid as that's what doctors care about most (or so mine says). With this pregnancy, I wanted very bland foods... like rice crispies. All the time because my tum couldn't really handle anything else. Perhaps it's the complex foods that are really upsetting your tum? I also took a piece of bread, removed the crust and smooshed it flat and pressed it into a ball, a bread ball. :) Anyway- I would only pull a little bit off at a time and nibble so slowly on it just to get something in me and hopefully make it easier to eat something else. I would also avoid anything too heavy. Hmm... I think my advice just ran out... or I'm just too distracted. :haha: Hope that helps love dove. :hugs:Click to expand...




kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> Oh my...I think you just need to bear with it unfortunately. As soon as it eases, grab whatever appeals. Oh and don't worry so much about bebe...she/he will be fine. It's just you that will feel a bit rubbish I'm afraid :nope::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you girls for the support. I did have a nice huge lunch yesterday (though no dinner :cry: ) so I'm hanging on the hope that is sustaining me and baby for now...

When I first started getting morning sickness (more like all day sickness) rice was good, plain chicken was good, and ice cream! And breakfast sausages, mac n cheese, fruit, broccoli... all good. But this week it's in overdrive and I just cannot eat. 

I made myself a fried egg sandwich for breakfast. I dry heaved and even puked a little (sorry TMI) while I was making it and had to watch TV while I was eating it so I could try and ignore the awful taste. I only got a little less than half of it in before the dry heaving really took over and I was afraid I'd choke. The dogs got the rest... So, at least I had a little something for breakfast, too.

There is ONE thing that sounds good to me. A Dick's burger. Dick's DriveIn is a Seattle area chain of old time drive in burger joints... I think they started in the 1950's or so. Anyway, they make very specific burgers (only three options, if I remember correctly) and SHAKES. The shakes are divine. Hand made every time. THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD. DH said he'd drive me to get Dick's tonight. I chat with him on messenger while he's at work. He feels so helpless. :(

Anyway. Just had a good cry over it and after reading your replies I'm feeling a bit better. I just hope baby is okay. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So either you lovely turtles don't think it's so horrible what I did or you think it's so horrible you can't remark on it. :blush:
> 
> Newbie- :happydance: TWO WEEKS! How amazing.... aww, I'd probably be more jealous if I could wear a swim suit attractively. :haha:

It's not horrible at all Molly...I've been painting and bleaching and all sorts this last few weeks as you know. Like you I've kept the place well ventilated. The smell of something will not do any harm I'm sure....I'd be more concerned about you knocking yourself out with the effort. I read online that it's only proper inhalation/deep breathing of toxic fumes that you should completely avoid. Don't worry so much...there's plenty of other things to worry about I'm sure :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

cleaning without using products!? erm no can do! with Faye my youngest i had an addiction with cleaning with bleach flash and the same is happening now (obviously i dont breathe in the fumes) but i like the smell and Faye is fine :) (and i was cleaning with it 5 times a day!) 
P.S Molly you are not a horrible mum x


----------



## mummyApril

kit im in love with salad cream have it with practically everything lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh Holly..I meant to say well done on the 23,000th post!! :happydance: However...surely you could have said something a little more meaningful than "m"?? :haha:

What can be more meaningful than 'm' Kit?:shrug:

m for;

Monkey
Mother/Mummy
Miracle
Munch:munch:
Mollykins
Merry Month of March
Maisie
Myrtle
Mucus (Cervical)
My Mum's Marmalade

:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

So many good things start with 'M'!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit im in love with salad cream have it with practically everything lol x

Yes, I remember that! There's a bit of a condiment fetish going on here eh? :winkwink: Must be a vinegar tangyness thing :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

(except morning sickness)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: You are not starving your babe. Trust me. I would say at this point, just eat WHATEVER appeals to you... okay, maybe not dirt. :haha: Are you taking your prenatals? If so... stop. I know that sounds horrible but they can make you awful sick. Instead go buy a bottle of folic acid as that's what doctors care about most (or so mine says). With this pregnancy, I wanted very bland foods... like rice crispies. All the time because my tum couldn't really handle anything else. Perhaps it's the complex foods that are really upsetting your tum? I also took a piece of bread, removed the crust and smooshed it flat and pressed it into a ball, a bread ball. :) Anyway- I would only pull a little bit off at a time and nibble so slowly on it just to get something in me and hopefully make it easier to eat something else. I would also avoid anything too heavy. Hmm... I think my advice just ran out... or I'm just too distracted. :haha: Hope that helps love dove. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...I think you just need to bear with it unfortunately. As soon as it eases, grab whatever appeals. Oh and don't worry so much about bebe...she/he will be fine. It's just you that will feel a bit rubbish I'm afraid :nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you girls for the support. I did have a nice huge lunch yesterday (though no dinner :cry: ) so I'm hanging on the hope that is sustaining me and baby for now...
> 
> When I first started getting morning sickness (more like all day sickness) rice was good, plain chicken was good, and ice cream! And breakfast sausages, mac n cheese, fruit, broccoli... all good. But this week it's in overdrive and I just cannot eat.
> 
> I made myself a fried egg sandwich for breakfast. I dry heaved and even puked a little (sorry TMI) while I was making it and had to watch TV while I was eating it so I could try and ignore the awful taste. I only got a little less than half of it in before the dry heaving really took over and I was afraid I'd choke. The dogs got the rest... So, at least I had a little something for breakfast, too.
> 
> There is ONE thing that sounds good to me. A Dick's burger. Dick's DriveIn is a Seattle area chain of old time drive in burger joints... I think they started in the 1950's or so. Anyway, they make very specific burgers (only three options, if I remember correctly) and SHAKES. The shakes are divine. Hand made every time. THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD. DH said he'd drive me to get Dick's tonight. I chat with him on messenger while he's at work. He feels so helpless. :(
> 
> Anyway. Just had a good cry over it and after reading your replies I'm feeling a bit better. I just hope baby is okay. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: You absolutely MUST enjoy that picky burger and divine shake. Everything will be fine with baby. Your body will protect and serve baby at the risk of itself... so I guess you are like a police officer for baby right now. :haha: I've done loads of studying in random subjects and one thing I found interesting is how far our bodies will go to protect the baby. If your body is poisoned or in big trouble, like dying or some such thing, your body (in most cases) will initiate labor in order to save the baby. 

I had read some such thing on how a woman was about 34 or 35 weeks pregnant, was married and had 2 children already when, in the middle of the night, there was a carbon monoxide leak in their house. She woke to being in labor and tried to wake her husband to tell him it was time and he couldn't be woken up. She went to wake her other children but they were also unresponsive. She ended up called 911 and her family was saved. She was worried that the baby had been exposed but her doctor reassured her that there was no trace of carbon monoxide in the baby's system and explained that her body knew it was in trouble and went ahead and initiated labor. Amazing right? 

Hmm... sorry if that seemed a little off topic or disturbing.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Why must I have pickle with every meal? I love it more than life itself at the mo' :cloud9:
> 
> I'm like that ALL THE TIME Kit:shrug: Pickle and gherkins and anchovies and capers and pickled onions and pickled anything and tinned fish:cloud9: I put it down to my parents calling me a pickle when I was little:haha: I call Holly a little pickle too and she LOVES BRANSTON!:munch: (Which I remind you is a rare delicacy where I live but she eats it like there's no tomorrow!)Click to expand...

So how do you get your branston fix?? Smugglers? :ninja:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: You are not starving your babe. Trust me. I would say at this point, just eat WHATEVER appeals to you... okay, maybe not dirt. :haha: Are you taking your prenatals? If so... stop. I know that sounds horrible but they can make you awful sick. Instead go buy a bottle of folic acid as that's what doctors care about most (or so mine says). With this pregnancy, I wanted very bland foods... like rice crispies. All the time because my tum couldn't really handle anything else. Perhaps it's the complex foods that are really upsetting your tum? I also took a piece of bread, removed the crust and smooshed it flat and pressed it into a ball, a bread ball. :) Anyway- I would only pull a little bit off at a time and nibble so slowly on it just to get something in me and hopefully make it easier to eat something else. I would also avoid anything too heavy. Hmm... I think my advice just ran out... or I'm just too distracted. :haha: Hope that helps love dove. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...I think you just need to bear with it unfortunately. As soon as it eases, grab whatever appeals. Oh and don't worry so much about bebe...she/he will be fine. It's just you that will feel a bit rubbish I'm afraid :nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you girls for the support. I did have a nice huge lunch yesterday (though no dinner :cry: ) so I'm hanging on the hope that is sustaining me and baby for now...
> 
> When I first started getting morning sickness (more like all day sickness) rice was good, plain chicken was good, and ice cream! And breakfast sausages, mac n cheese, fruit, broccoli... all good. But this week it's in overdrive and I just cannot eat.
> 
> I made myself a fried egg sandwich for breakfast. I dry heaved and even puked a little (sorry TMI) while I was making it and had to watch TV while I was eating it so I could try and ignore the awful taste. I only got a little less than half of it in before the dry heaving really took over and I was afraid I'd choke. The dogs got the rest... So, at least I had a little something for breakfast, too.
> 
> There is ONE thing that sounds good to me. A Dick's burger. Dick's DriveIn is a Seattle area chain of old time drive in burger joints... I think they started in the 1950's or so. Anyway, they make very specific burgers (only three options, if I remember correctly) and SHAKES. The shakes are divine. Hand made every time. THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD. DH said he'd drive me to get Dick's tonight. I chat with him on messenger while he's at work. He feels so helpless. :(
> 
> Anyway. Just had a good cry over it and after reading your replies I'm feeling a bit better. I just hope baby is okay. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You absolutely MUST enjoy that picky burger and divine shake. Everything will be fine with baby. Your body will protect and serve baby at the risk of itself... so I guess you are like a police officer for baby right now. :haha: I've done loads of studying in random subjects and one thing I found interesting is how far our bodies will go to protect the baby. If your body is poisoned or in big trouble, like dying or some such thing, your body (in most cases) will initiate labor in order to save the baby.
> 
> I had read some such thing on how a woman was about 34 or 35 weeks pregnant, was married and had 2 children already when, in the middle of the night, there was a carbon monoxide leak in their house. She woke to being in labor and tried to wake her husband to tell him it was time and he couldn't be woken up. She went to wake her other children but they were also unresponsive. She ended up called 911 and her family was saved. She was worried that the baby had been exposed but her doctor reassured her that there was no trace of carbon monoxide in the baby's system and explained that her body knew it was in trouble and went ahead and initiated labor. Amazing right?
> 
> Hmm... sorry if that seemed a little off topic or disturbing.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the reassurance, Molly :hugs: Our bodies really are amazing things!
That story is so amazing! The unborn baby saved them all! :happydance:
And, I'm sure there are women in the world who don't have access to food as I do and don't get proper nutrition or clean water and still they have healthy babies. We women have been doing this forever. I just have to remember that. My body is amazing and can take care of my baby. I just need to keep reminding myself that. And being in constant worry will not help me or my nausea. :growlmad: Take that, morning sickness!!!!!

Thanks, Molly :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> kit im in love with salad cream have it with practically everything lol x
> 
> Yes, I remember that! There's a bit of a condiment fetish going on here eh? :winkwink: Must be a vinegar tangyness thing :shrug:Click to expand...

its definitely a vinegar thing lol x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Holly..I meant to say well done on the 23,000th post!! :happydance: However...surely you could have said something a little more meaningful than "m"?? :haha:
> 
> What can be more meaningful than 'm' Kit?:shrug:
> 
> m for;
> 
> Monkey
> Mother/Mummy
> Miracle
> Munch:munch:
> Mollykins
> Merry Month of March
> Maisie
> Myrtle
> Mucus (Cervical)
> My Mum's Marmalade
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmm :-k Marvellous!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: You are not starving your babe. Trust me. I would say at this point, just eat WHATEVER appeals to you... okay, maybe not dirt. :haha: Are you taking your prenatals? If so... stop. I know that sounds horrible but they can make you awful sick. Instead go buy a bottle of folic acid as that's what doctors care about most (or so mine says). With this pregnancy, I wanted very bland foods... like rice crispies. All the time because my tum couldn't really handle anything else. Perhaps it's the complex foods that are really upsetting your tum? I also took a piece of bread, removed the crust and smooshed it flat and pressed it into a ball, a bread ball. :) Anyway- I would only pull a little bit off at a time and nibble so slowly on it just to get something in me and hopefully make it easier to eat something else. I would also avoid anything too heavy. Hmm... I think my advice just ran out... or I'm just too distracted. :haha: Hope that helps love dove. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...I think you just need to bear with it unfortunately. As soon as it eases, grab whatever appeals. Oh and don't worry so much about bebe...she/he will be fine. It's just you that will feel a bit rubbish I'm afraid :nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you girls for the support. I did have a nice huge lunch yesterday (though no dinner :cry: ) so I'm hanging on the hope that is sustaining me and baby for now...
> 
> When I first started getting morning sickness (more like all day sickness) rice was good, plain chicken was good, and ice cream! And breakfast sausages, mac n cheese, fruit, broccoli... all good. But this week it's in overdrive and I just cannot eat.
> 
> I made myself a fried egg sandwich for breakfast. I dry heaved and even puked a little (sorry TMI) while I was making it and had to watch TV while I was eating it so I could try and ignore the awful taste. I only got a little less than half of it in before the dry heaving really took over and I was afraid I'd choke. The dogs got the rest... So, at least I had a little something for breakfast, too.
> 
> There is ONE thing that sounds good to me. A Dick's burger. Dick's DriveIn is a Seattle area chain of old time drive in burger joints... I think they started in the 1950's or so. Anyway, they make very specific burgers (only three options, if I remember correctly) and SHAKES. The shakes are divine. Hand made every time. THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD. DH said he'd drive me to get Dick's tonight. I chat with him on messenger while he's at work. He feels so helpless. :(
> 
> Anyway. Just had a good cry over it and after reading your replies I'm feeling a bit better. I just hope baby is okay. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You absolutely MUST enjoy that picky burger and divine shake. Everything will be fine with baby. Your body will protect and serve baby at the risk of itself... so I guess you are like a police officer for baby right now. :haha: I've done loads of studying in random subjects and one thing I found interesting is how far our bodies will go to protect the baby. If your body is poisoned or in big trouble, like dying or some such thing, your body (in most cases) will initiate labor in order to save the baby.
> 
> I had read some such thing on how a woman was about 34 or 35 weeks pregnant, was married and had 2 children already when, in the middle of the night, there was a carbon monoxide leak in their house. She woke to being in labor and tried to wake her husband to tell him it was time and he couldn't be woken up. She went to wake her other children but they were also unresponsive. She ended up called 911 and her family was saved. She was worried that the baby had been exposed but her doctor reassured her that there was no trace of carbon monoxide in the baby's system and explained that her body knew it was in trouble and went ahead and initiated labor. Amazing right?
> 
> Hmm... sorry if that seemed a little off topic or disturbing.Click to expand...

omy goodness how horrible but lucky at the same time the thought of this happening scares the crap out of me, although mine wont do that as its got a safety thing on it, they were very lucky! x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Holly..I meant to say well done on the 23,000th post!! :happydance: However...surely you could have said something a little more meaningful than "m"?? :haha:
> 
> What can be more meaningful than 'm' Kit?:shrug:
> 
> m for;
> 
> Monkey
> Mother/Mummy
> Miracle
> Munch:munch:
> Mollykins
> Merry Month of March
> Maisie
> Myrtle
> Mucus (Cervical)
> My Mum's Marmalade
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm :-k Marvellous!Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmoney? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I just wrote on the Dick's DriveIn Facebook page that they sound be prepared... a hungry pregnant lady is coming and she wants some burgers and shakes!!!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well my day is going along well..... One of my students took out a piece of her weave out of her head and put it on my head!!! I'm tellin u I can't wait till June. I love my students but they come from poverty n have a lot of emotional issues. I want a regular school next year.

I missed this post earlier....ermmm, was the weave thing meant as a nice gesture? How odd :shrug:

How are you today addie?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: You are not starving your babe. Trust me. I would say at this point, just eat WHATEVER appeals to you... okay, maybe not dirt. :haha: Are you taking your prenatals? If so... stop. I know that sounds horrible but they can make you awful sick. Instead go buy a bottle of folic acid as that's what doctors care about most (or so mine says). With this pregnancy, I wanted very bland foods... like rice crispies. All the time because my tum couldn't really handle anything else. Perhaps it's the complex foods that are really upsetting your tum? I also took a piece of bread, removed the crust and smooshed it flat and pressed it into a ball, a bread ball. :) Anyway- I would only pull a little bit off at a time and nibble so slowly on it just to get something in me and hopefully make it easier to eat something else. I would also avoid anything too heavy. Hmm... I think my advice just ran out... or I'm just too distracted. :haha: Hope that helps love dove. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...I think you just need to bear with it unfortunately. As soon as it eases, grab whatever appeals. Oh and don't worry so much about bebe...she/he will be fine. It's just you that will feel a bit rubbish I'm afraid :nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you girls for the support. I did have a nice huge lunch yesterday (though no dinner :cry: ) so I'm hanging on the hope that is sustaining me and baby for now...
> 
> When I first started getting morning sickness (more like all day sickness) rice was good, plain chicken was good, and ice cream! And breakfast sausages, mac n cheese, fruit, broccoli... all good. But this week it's in overdrive and I just cannot eat.
> 
> I made myself a fried egg sandwich for breakfast. I dry heaved and even puked a little (sorry TMI) while I was making it and had to watch TV while I was eating it so I could try and ignore the awful taste. I only got a little less than half of it in before the dry heaving really took over and I was afraid I'd choke. The dogs got the rest... So, at least I had a little something for breakfast, too.
> 
> There is ONE thing that sounds good to me. A Dick's burger. Dick's DriveIn is a Seattle area chain of old time drive in burger joints... I think they started in the 1950's or so. Anyway, they make very specific burgers (only three options, if I remember correctly) and SHAKES. The shakes are divine. Hand made every time. THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD. DH said he'd drive me to get Dick's tonight. I chat with him on messenger while he's at work. He feels so helpless. :(
> 
> Anyway. Just had a good cry over it and after reading your replies I'm feeling a bit better. I just hope baby is okay. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You absolutely MUST enjoy that picky burger and divine shake. Everything will be fine with baby. Your body will protect and serve baby at the risk of itself... so I guess you are like a police officer for baby right now. :haha: I've done loads of studying in random subjects and one thing I found interesting is how far our bodies will go to protect the baby. If your body is poisoned or in big trouble, like dying or some such thing, your body (in most cases) will initiate labor in order to save the baby.
> 
> I had read some such thing on how a woman was about 34 or 35 weeks pregnant, was married and had 2 children already when, in the middle of the night, there was a carbon monoxide leak in their house. She woke to being in labor and tried to wake her husband to tell him it was time and he couldn't be woken up. She went to wake her other children but they were also unresponsive. She ended up called 911 and her family was saved. She was worried that the baby had been exposed but her doctor reassured her that there was no trace of carbon monoxide in the baby's system and explained that her body knew it was in trouble and went ahead and initiated labor. Amazing right?
> 
> Hmm... sorry if that seemed a little off topic or disturbing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the reassurance, Molly :hugs: Our bodies really are amazing things!
> That story is so amazing! The unborn baby saved them all! :happydance:
> And, I'm sure there are women in the world who don't have access to food as I do and don't get proper nutrition or clean water and still they have healthy babies. We women have been doing this forever. I just have to remember that. My body is amazing and can take care of my baby. I just need to keep reminding myself that. And being in constant worry will not help me or my nausea. :growlmad: Take that, morning sickness!!!!!
> 
> Thanks, Molly :hugs:Click to expand...

Glad I could help. :hugs: You know, I was so upset with how EVERYONE seemed to want to be there for the birth of my first that I threatened to go out into the woods and drop her like a foal all by myself. My main argument was, "We've been doing this for ages... and for quite some time it was similar to that so leave me alone!" :haha: I was a bit grumpy about it eh? Anyway- yes, your body is AMAZING and everything with be fine... better than fine... PERFECT! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: You are not starving your babe. Trust me. I would say at this point, just eat WHATEVER appeals to you... okay, maybe not dirt. :haha: Are you taking your prenatals? If so... stop. I know that sounds horrible but they can make you awful sick. Instead go buy a bottle of folic acid as that's what doctors care about most (or so mine says). With this pregnancy, I wanted very bland foods... like rice crispies. All the time because my tum couldn't really handle anything else. Perhaps it's the complex foods that are really upsetting your tum? I also took a piece of bread, removed the crust and smooshed it flat and pressed it into a ball, a bread ball. :) Anyway- I would only pull a little bit off at a time and nibble so slowly on it just to get something in me and hopefully make it easier to eat something else. I would also avoid anything too heavy. Hmm... I think my advice just ran out... or I'm just too distracted. :haha: Hope that helps love dove. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...I think you just need to bear with it unfortunately. As soon as it eases, grab whatever appeals. Oh and don't worry so much about bebe...she/he will be fine. It's just you that will feel a bit rubbish I'm afraid :nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you girls for the support. I did have a nice huge lunch yesterday (though no dinner :cry: ) so I'm hanging on the hope that is sustaining me and baby for now...
> 
> When I first started getting morning sickness (more like all day sickness) rice was good, plain chicken was good, and ice cream! And breakfast sausages, mac n cheese, fruit, broccoli... all good. But this week it's in overdrive and I just cannot eat.
> 
> I made myself a fried egg sandwich for breakfast. I dry heaved and even puked a little (sorry TMI) while I was making it and had to watch TV while I was eating it so I could try and ignore the awful taste. I only got a little less than half of it in before the dry heaving really took over and I was afraid I'd choke. The dogs got the rest... So, at least I had a little something for breakfast, too.
> 
> There is ONE thing that sounds good to me. A Dick's burger. Dick's DriveIn is a Seattle area chain of old time drive in burger joints... I think they started in the 1950's or so. Anyway, they make very specific burgers (only three options, if I remember correctly) and SHAKES. The shakes are divine. Hand made every time. THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD. DH said he'd drive me to get Dick's tonight. I chat with him on messenger while he's at work. He feels so helpless. :(
> 
> Anyway. Just had a good cry over it and after reading your replies I'm feeling a bit better. I just hope baby is okay. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You absolutely MUST enjoy that picky burger and divine shake. Everything will be fine with baby. Your body will protect and serve baby at the risk of itself... so I guess you are like a police officer for baby right now. :haha: I've done loads of studying in random subjects and one thing I found interesting is how far our bodies will go to protect the baby. If your body is poisoned or in big trouble, like dying or some such thing, your body (in most cases) will initiate labor in order to save the baby.
> 
> I had read some such thing on how a woman was about 34 or 35 weeks pregnant, was married and had 2 children already when, in the middle of the night, there was a carbon monoxide leak in their house. She woke to being in labor and tried to wake her husband to tell him it was time and he couldn't be woken up. She went to wake her other children but they were also unresponsive. She ended up called 911 and her family was saved. She was worried that the baby had been exposed but her doctor reassured her that there was no trace of carbon monoxide in the baby's system and explained that her body knew it was in trouble and went ahead and initiated labor. Amazing right?
> 
> Hmm... sorry if that seemed a little off topic or disturbing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the reassurance, Molly :hugs: Our bodies really are amazing things!
> That story is so amazing! The unborn baby saved them all! :happydance:
> And, I'm sure there are women in the world who don't have access to food as I do and don't get proper nutrition or clean water and still they have healthy babies. We women have been doing this forever. I just have to remember that. My body is amazing and can take care of my baby. I just need to keep reminding myself that. And being in constant worry will not help me or my nausea. :growlmad: Take that, morning sickness!!!!!
> 
> Thanks, Molly :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I could help. :hugs: You know, I was so upset with how EVERYONE seemed to want to be there for the birth of my first that I threatened to go out into the woods and drop her like a foal all by myself. My main argument was, "We've been doing this for ages... and for quite some time it was similar to that so leave me alone!" :haha: I was a bit grumpy about it eh? Anyway- yes, your body is AMAZING and everything with be fine... better than fine... PERFECT! :cloud9:Click to expand...

It's funny because most every other mammal and mothers in most every non-westernized culture DO give birth alone; somewhere dark and quite. I do think it would be kinda nice to just be by yourself.


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo really Luna..giving birth alone?? Scareeeeeeeeeee 8-[


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!

:shrug: Go for a huge mega long walk? Get to the point where hunger outweighs the sickness? I just don't know my love! I only felt sick AFTER eating! I remember swimming though and telling my DH who was in the same lane as me that "I feel really sick but swimming helps it":wacko: Maybe you could try swimming?:flower: I never had the voms though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!

:shrug: Go for a huge mega long walk? Get to the point where hunger outweighs the sickness? I just don't know my love! I only felt sick AFTER eating! I remember swimming though and telling my DH who was in the same lane as me that "I feel really sick but swimming helps it":wacko: Maybe you could try swimming?:flower: I never had the voms though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

WoooOooo I've got the double post ghost a'visiting WoooOoooooo


----------



## mummyApril

right everyone i am off to bed! so tired have a nice evening/rest of day everyone lots love x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oooo really Luna..giving birth alone?? Scareeeeeeeeeee 8-[

I had that urge horribly (to birth alone), I really didn't want any one there. I finally said fine, doctor and OH. That is it. :haha: After my second DD- my sister and I were talking and I pretty much told her that if we have another baby that she could be there for the birth. Now that I'm pregnant again.... no, I don't want her there.... and she still assumes that she will be there based on that long ago conversation. sigh. More problems on the horizon for me and her since I'm going to have to tell her I don't want her there. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> WoooOooo I've got the double post ghost a'visiting WoooOoooooo

Clearly 'twas such a fabulous post it was worth saying it twice times :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Night night April! Sleep well. :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night April...sleep well m'love :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oooo really Luna..giving birth alone?? Scareeeeeeeeeee 8-[
> 
> I had that urge horribly (to birth alone), I really didn't want any one there. I finally said fine, doctor and OH. That is it. :haha: After my second DD- my sister and I were talking and I pretty much told her that if we have another baby that she could be there for the birth. Now that I'm pregnant again.... no, I don't want her there.... and she still assumes that she will be there based on that long ago conversation. sigh. More problems on the horizon for me and her since I'm going to have to tell her I don't want her there. :nope:Click to expand...

Oh dear...I suppose she won't take it well that you changed your mind?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> :shrug: Go for a huge mega long walk? Get to the point where hunger outweighs the sickness? I just don't know my love! I only felt sick AFTER eating! I remember swimming though and telling my DH who was in the same lane as me that "I feel really sick but swimming helps it":wacko: Maybe you could try swimming?:flower: I never had the voms though!Click to expand...

Seems it's the opposite for me? :shrug: I get so overly nauseous when I'm hungry and then can't eat. Like last night... DH had a hockey game and I'd had a big lunch and wasn't hungry before we left; but at the game I got hungry and wanted to steal the skittles from the kid in front of me. :haha:
Once home, though - i was so overly nauseous and beyond hungry that I couldn't eat anything. I just went to bed. 
I really should take a walk. And swim. I'm sure it would help.


----------



## LunaLady

Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:

Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh so ironically Luna I was having my *dinner* while you were chatting there!:haha: (Me not pregnant, me eat and nom nom:happydance:Gotta get our kicks we non-preggo clan)

Much as I love wild boars I don't have the wild mammal instinct anymore :nope: I fear death in the deep forest if I birth alone. Rollerblading:thumbup: Running:thumbup: Cycling:thumbup: Walking:thumbup: These are my Approved Forest Activities.
Labour-:ban:
Aie aie aie I don't even like to think of it, Holly (or I) wouldn't be here if it weren't for that amazing team who shoved her back up and got her little hands off her little head, which she put up during labour and would have stopped her coming out[-o&lt; I love you French Nurses :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:
> 
> Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:Click to expand...

Hehe, I guess that just goes to show it's an old wive's tale then? :haha:
My mom had hardly any morning sickness with me. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh so ironically Luna I was having my *dinner* while you were chatting there!:haha: (Me not pregnant, me eat and nom nom:happydance:Gotta get our kicks we non-preggo clan)
> 
> Much as I love wild boars I don't have the wild mammal instinct anymore :nope: I fear death in the deep forest if I birth alone. Rollerblading:thumbup: Running:thumbup: Cycling:thumbup: Walking:thumbup: These are my Approved Forest Activities.
> Labour-:ban:
> Aie aie aie I don't even like to think of it, Holly (or I) wouldn't be here if it weren't for that amazing team who shoved her back up and got her little hands off her little head, which she put up during labour and would have stopped her coming out[-o&lt; I love you French Nurses :kiss:

I totally agree - I wouldn't be here nor would my dear mother if it hadn't been for the skilled medical staff who took care of us. We can within a breath of death and survived to tell the tale thanks to them! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:
> 
> Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:Click to expand...

It's complete wives because I had mild nausea and no voms and a girl and my bf had huge nausea and voms and a boy:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oooo really Luna..giving birth alone?? Scareeeeeeeeeee 8-[
> 
> I had that urge horribly (to birth alone), I really didn't want any one there. I finally said fine, doctor and OH. That is it. :haha: After my second DD- my sister and I were talking and I pretty much told her that if we have another baby that she could be there for the birth. Now that I'm pregnant again.... no, I don't want her there.... and she still assumes that she will be there based on that long ago conversation. sigh. More problems on the horizon for me and her since I'm going to have to tell her I don't want her there. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear...I suppose she won't take it well that you changed your mind?Click to expand...

I doubt it, she will probably be hurt... perhaps angry. :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> :shrug: Go for a huge mega long walk? Get to the point where hunger outweighs the sickness? I just don't know my love! I only felt sick AFTER eating! I remember swimming though and telling my DH who was in the same lane as me that "I feel really sick but swimming helps it":wacko: Maybe you could try swimming?:flower: I never had the voms though!Click to expand...
> 
> Seems it's the opposite for me? :shrug: I get so overly nauseous when I'm hungry and then can't eat. Like last night... DH had a hockey game and I'd had a big lunch and wasn't hungry before we left; but at the game I got hungry and wanted to steal the skittles from the kid in front of me. :haha:
> Once home, though - i was so overly nauseous and beyond hungry that I couldn't eat anything. I just went to bed.
> I really should take a walk. And swim. I'm sure it would help.Click to expand...

Walking and swimming always help everything:flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> I miss Trin :cry:
> 
> Kit- I miss you too. :hugs:
> 
> Holly- Tourista pictures??? Where?? :winkwink: Cute pic of LO in tights by the way, one of my favourite ways to keep the girls warm in the spring/fall weather. :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley- You will definitely not get a judging from me. I've wanted a boy... for always. So when the sonographer told me my oldest DD was a girl I said, "NO, I am having a boy." then I went home and cried myself to sleep. :shrug: I love her to the moon and back and wouldn't trade her for the world but I REALLY hope that this little bean is a Logan as OH is putting his foot down and this is the last one. Big :hugs: Hayley.
> 
> Jaynie- Not so bad being a 6 and not a 4... cheese woman... I think I was 10 years old when last I was a 4! :haha: You are gorgeous... don't be silly. :hugs:

Thanks Molly i still feel bad for feeling dissapointed though like an evil cowbag:cry:,we went to buy some boy clothes before



HollyMonkey said:


> And for you Kit, the Scuttlebug! She's beginning to get the hang of it, but mainly rested one leg on it in the park:haha:
> 
> And for everyone, the vest I got LO, with the jumper I'm knitting for her folded above it to demonstrate the extreme matchingness:smug: Still got a sleeve to finish on her jumper:wacko:


Bethany love the scuttlebug she will be a pro soon like her mummy!!




kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Why must I have pickle with every meal? I love it more than life itself at the mo' :cloud9:
> 
> I'm like that ALL THE TIME Kit:shrug: Pickle and gherkins and anchovies and capers and pickled onions and pickled anything and tinned fish:cloud9: I put it down to my parents calling me a pickle when I was little:haha: I call Holly a little pickle too and she LOVES BRANSTON!:munch: (Which I remind you is a rare delicacy where I live but she eats it like there's no tomorrow!)Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you get your branston fix?? Smugglers? :ninja:Click to expand...

Its Newbie she deals in all sorts:winkwink::haha:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:
> 
> Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:Click to expand...

Thats rubbish as i had it awful for like 10-11 weeks and all the cabbage,baking powder, my pot shape, and chinese gender were all wrong so dont believe anything ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a terrible time eating, girls. I really am at my wit's end. I don't want to eat ANYTHING. Everything looks/smells/tastes like poison to me right now. What I would have given to feel this way back in highschool when I had to actually put effort into starving myself! LOL :haha:
> 
> More seriously... I feel like I'm starving my baby.... :cry: What can I eat?! I've got loads of food at the house and non of it is edible to me... I dry heave cooking, I dry heave as I'm eating and I'm afraid I'm going to start vomming and choke myself to death. I'm really at my wits end...!!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!
> 
> :shrug: Go for a huge mega long walk? Get to the point where hunger outweighs the sickness? I just don't know my love! I only felt sick AFTER eating! I remember swimming though and telling my DH who was in the same lane as me that "I feel really sick but swimming helps it":wacko: Maybe you could try swimming?:flower: I never had the voms though!Click to expand...
> 
> Seems it's the opposite for me? :shrug: I get so overly nauseous when I'm hungry and then can't eat. Like last night... DH had a hockey game and I'd had a big lunch and wasn't hungry before we left; but at the game I got hungry and wanted to steal the skittles from the kid in front of me. :haha:
> Once home, though - i was so overly nauseous and beyond hungry that I couldn't eat anything. I just went to bed.
> I really should take a walk. And swim. I'm sure it would help.Click to expand...

I am the same... if I get too hungry, I am nauseous, if I am too full, I'm nauseous. So frustrating.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:
> 
> Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete wives because I had mild nausea and no voms and a girl and my bf had huge nausea and voms and a boy:shrug:Click to expand...

..but you do subscribe to the "shape of bump" theory though? You immediately said I had a boy bump. Fact or Fiction Mrs Pants?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:
> 
> Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete wives because I had mild nausea and no voms and a girl and my bf had huge nausea and voms and a boy:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..but you do subscribe to the "shape of bump" theory though? You immediately said I had a boy bump. Fact or Fiction Mrs Pants?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh??? Dr. Hollyinspectorofbumps can you please tell me if I'm a girl bump or boy bump??


----------



## new mummy2010

Nice bump Molly and rack hehe


----------



## Mollykins

I found another girl name that I like but my OH hates it. :( The name is Sawyer.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I found another girl name that I like but my OH hates it. :( The name is Sawyer.

I think it would be cute for a bebe boy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:
> 
> Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete wives because I had mild nausea and no voms and a girl and my bf had huge nausea and voms and a boy:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..but you do subscribe to the "shape of bump" theory though? You immediately said I had a boy bump. Fact or Fiction Mrs Pants?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Neither, just comparing you to my bf!!! We were pregnant at the same time and she came over to visit me and couldn't believe I had a sticky out bump before she did, me being a slip of a thing:haha: And yours was a shallow 'all round' bump like hers and she had a boy so I made the connection:shrug: She was VERY sick at the beginning too, unlike me!!


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Nice bump Molly and rack hehe

I'm sad, my tits are overflowing from my bra! 38DD isn't fit for me anymore. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I found another girl name that I like but my OH hates it. :( The name is Sawyer.
> 
> I think it would be cute for a bebe boy :thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't like it as a boy name oddly enough. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I found another girl name that I like but my OH hates it. :( The name is Sawyer.
> 
> I think it would be cute for a bebe boy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like it as a boy name oddly enough. :haha:Click to expand...

Heh, that's silly :tease:
Reminds me of Sawyer from Lost. I quite liked him so I like the name :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I found another girl name that I like but my OH hates it. :( The name is Sawyer.

Sawyer......hmmmm, unusual but not bad at all :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I found another girl name that I like but my OH hates it. :( The name is Sawyer.
> 
> I think it would be cute for a bebe boy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like it as a boy name oddly enough. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, that's silly :tease:
> Reminds me of Sawyer from Lost. I quite liked him so I like the name :thumbup:Click to expand...

I never watched that show :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:
> 
> Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete wives because I had mild nausea and no voms and a girl and my bf had huge nausea and voms and a boy:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..but you do subscribe to the "shape of bump" theory though? You immediately said I had a boy bump. Fact or Fiction Mrs Pants?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Neither, just comparing you to my bf!!! We were pregnant at the same time and she came over to visit me and couldn't believe I had a sticky out bump before she did, me being a slip of a thing:haha: And yours was a shallow 'all round' bump like hers and she had a boy so I made the connection:shrug: She was VERY sick at the beginning too, unlike me!!Click to expand...

It's such fun to speculate but as Hayley says..she's just blown all theories straight out of the window!


----------



## Mollykins

My OH is going to be home soon!! :yipee:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> My OH is going to be home soon!! :yipee:

Yay!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, *kmteehoo*!!!

It will be a day to celebrate when kmteehoo finally says hello!!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hello, *kmteehoo*!!!
> 
> It will be a day to celebrate when kmteehoo finally says hello!!! :dance:

Too true! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just gone back to your pics Moll and they don't look like my belly ever did in the early stages, my bump came from high up just under my boobs:haha: The old wives tale is that if it sticks out, like yours, it's a boy and if you carry in the hips it's a girl, but my bf and I didn't really conform to that wive's tale! All my friends who saw me preggars though pointed at me and said "it's a girl!" :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







flowery dress.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3









tint tum.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Just gone back to your pics Moll and they don't look like my belly ever did in the early stages, my bump came from high up just under my boobs:haha: The old wives tale is that if it sticks out, like yours, it's a boy and if you carry in the hips it's a girl, but my bf and I didn't really conform to that wive's tale! All my friends who saw me preggars though pointed at me and said "it's a girl!" :shrug:

You are so cute!! :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think yours is a boy bump Molly, so not like mine. Later on they all look the same, great big melon bellies:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Such cute pictures, Bethany! You're rockin' that dress!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I think yours is a boy bump Molly, so not like mine. Later on they all look the same, great big melon bellies:haha:

I hope you are right!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just gone back to your pics Moll and they don't look like my belly ever did in the early stages, my bump came from high up just under my boobs:haha: The old wives tale is that if it sticks out, like yours, it's a boy and if you carry in the hips it's a girl, but my bf and I didn't really conform to that wive's tale! All my friends who saw me preggars though pointed at me and said "it's a girl!" :shrug:

Hmmm, my bump is coming out from under my boobs now too. In fact I feel as though everything is being pushed up instead of out :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My OH is going to be home soon!! :yipee:

:wohoo: Snuggles tonight for Molly :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH is going to be home soon!! :yipee:
> 
> :wohoo: Snuggles tonight for Molly :cloud9:Click to expand...

And I have my ob appointment tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH is going to be home soon!! :yipee:
> 
> :wohoo: Snuggles tonight for Molly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> And I have my ob appointment tomorrow. :flower:Click to expand...

Yay! No scans or anything tomorrow though is there?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH is going to be home soon!! :yipee:
> 
> :wohoo: Snuggles tonight for Molly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> And I have my ob appointment tomorrow. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! No scans or anything tomorrow though is there?Click to expand...

Nope, just wee sample, weight check sick:), blood pressure check, and heartbeat. :) I might have a different test but I'm not sure. :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

You'll have to send another pot pic tomorrow Kit for full analysis:winkwink:

It's fast approaching Frumpkin time for me so I will bid you goodnighty bonsoir and HAVE A BALL MOLLY at the obgyn tomorrow:dance: We want all the juicy details:thumbup:

Hope you can eat something today Luna! And _go swimming_!:haha:

I sent a li'l e mail to Trin this evening in the hope of some news:flower:

Goodnight all:kiss::hugs::sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly m'love...I may just post another pot pic too :thumbup:

Have a lovely snozzle :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly. :sleep: well. My ob appointment isn't until the afternoon so there will not be any updates for you all until Saturday morning. :shrug: Time zones.


----------



## LunaLady

Night night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Night night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!!

Omg yes I'd forgotten about the ants in my pants :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Night night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!!
> 
> Omg yes I'd forgotten about the ants in my pants :shock:Click to expand...

Could be an itchy night :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

It's time for night nights from me too.

Molly, I'll look forward to hearing about your appointment :thumbup:

Luna..hope you are less vommy soon m'love :hugs:

:kiss: Manana :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit :wave: sleep well.


----------



## LunaLady

Night, Kit!! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Found out the thR baby we lost was a girl. I've wanted a girl my entire life. That would have been the best day of my life if I found out I was not only having a healthy baby but a girl :( I don't know what to do. With ivf if they tell menses of embryos I can choose the sex. I hope I get that option bc I think I want to choose a girl after finding this it :(


----------



## addie25

Sorry on my iPhone I mean I hope I get option to choose sex with ivf now. It all depends on if there are healthy girls . Obviously I would b happy with a healthy boy n if they only have healthy boys to put in me then great I want to have a healthy baby. I'm still so sad god gave me a girl but then made her sick :(


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs: Addie.


----------



## addie25

Thanks Molly:hugs:


----------



## poas

Just had the strangest dream the sonographer told me I'm having a girl...but we don't want to find out?!Weird.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Found out the thR baby we lost was a girl. I've wanted a girl my entire life. That would have been the best day of my life if I found out I was not only having a healthy baby but a girl :( I don't know what to do. With ivf if they tell menses of embryos I can choose the sex. I hope I get that option bc I think I want to choose a girl after finding this it :(

That's really sad addie- I hope you get the option of choosing:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Just a quick hello since we're off to play on the patio with Bambi (the brown rabbit) and the Scuttlebug. Mummy has lots of housework to do to and the boys are home for lunch so I should make them something, but mummy has the feeling she's going to knit and drink tea:coffee: in the morning sunlight like a :jo: LO likes it when I'm granny mummy, she's all happy and sings and comes to visit me every 2 minutes to show me something, or sits at my feet with her toys and books :awww: 

You can all thank *Crunchie* it's FRIDAY!

*Sarachka*! You can stop sulking now it's the weekend:happydance: Have you done a :test: yet?

Maybe *emandi* and *Trin* have internet connection problems?:shrug:

My cbfm is asking for munchy bars but I can't afford them, especially after stretching my budget to get the Scuttlebug:blush: I am a créche though, so I need a bit of equipment to keep my only child vaguely entertained (the boys play with her for about 1 second before going to play video games:nope:) I might get them with The Cheque Book account- which I only use for 'important' things like scans and doctor's visits :-k


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I tested. BFSN of course! I'm barren! What a pile of shit. 

I'm at he hospital @ 1120 for my colposcopy smear test thingy. Awesome!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump Molly and rack hehe
> 
> I'm sad, my tits are overflowing from my bra! 38DD isn't fit for me anymore. :nope:Click to expand...

AWww:hugs:Molly i would love big boobies like yours:cloud9:i actually want a boob job:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Yeah I tested. BFSN of course! I'm barren! What a pile of shit.
> 
> I'm at he hospital @ 1120 for my colposcopy smear test thingy. Awesome!!

:hugs:Sarachka you are not baron !! It all takes time and a special spermy:thumbup:

Is that for an abnormal smear at doctors babe? Or are you having treatment done today?

Im off work which was a good choice as Reece has a brass band performance at 12.50 so i can go watch i actually feel really sick today and have blamed it on the sick kids at work !!


----------



## new mummy2010

My new scan pictures for you all


----------



## new mummy2010

oops they are the same hang on


----------



## new mummy2010

And again these should be better!!


----------



## new mummy2010

tumbleweed on my day off poo bums!!!

Ironing here i come !!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was out shopping with my friend a lady at a store told me I'd have a boy because I'm nauseous all the time. I guess I looked green because she came right up to me and asked if I was okay. :haha:
> 
> Oh really...I always thought big time nausea indicated a girl? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete wives because I had mild nausea and no voms and a girl and my bf had huge nausea and voms and a boy:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..but you do subscribe to the "shape of bump" theory though? You immediately said I had a boy bump. Fact or Fiction Mrs Pants?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Neither, just comparing you to my bf!!! We were pregnant at the same time and she came over to visit me and couldn't believe I had a sticky out bump before she did, me being a slip of a thing:haha: And yours was a shallow 'all round' bump like hers and she had a boy so I made the connection:shrug: She was VERY sick at the beginning too, unlike me!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's such fun to speculate but as Hayley says..she's just blown all theories straight out of the window!Click to expand...

oops sorry girls you can always keep peeing on stuff and mixing your wee with concoctions!!! Afterall its fun:winkwink:



Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Holly. :sleep: well. My ob appointment isn't until the afternoon so there will not be any updates for you all until Saturday morning. :shrug: Time zones.

Yay for you ap Molly hope all is ok im sure it is :hugs:will look out for update of it tomorrow morning :kiss:

Luna hope your not to vommy today lovely:thumbup:

Addie that would be great if you get to choose the sex :thumbup:i hope you can :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Kit hi Trin i see you!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley I had a routine smear in june that came back as "moderately abnormal". So I had a in-depth one in July where they put vinegar inside and it makes the abnormal cells change colour. While she was "in there" she said it wasn't that bad abs didn't need to do the LETZ procedure (which is where they burn off the bad cells) and just took a biopsy and said they'd see me again now. So I hope it's all ok


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :flower:

It's a beautiful morning so far today and this is my first official day of my holidays :happydance: I still have some work that I'll need to do over my hols but there's no pressure of the phone ringing or being on the road :thumbup:

It's all going to be decor and :baby: stuff for the next few days :yipee:

Hope everyone else is well and.......

:wohoo: HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

Btw Hayley I've been meaning to send you a big hug for your wobble after the gender scan. I can completely understand. Until my nephew came along I only ever wanted girls and I'm sure I'd also feel a bit sad about a second boy too. But don't worry u will love your gorgeous Nate so much.


----------



## kit_cat

Addie...that's really sad news. I sincerely hope that with the IVF, you get everything you ever dreamed of :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Just had the strangest dream the sonographer told me I'm having a girl...but we don't want to find out?!Weird.

Ooooo, a premonition??? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yeah I tested. BFSN of course! I'm barren! What a pile of shit.
> 
> I'm at he hospital @ 1120 for my colposcopy smear test thingy. Awesome!!

Sorry this is bringing you down Sarachka. It's going to happen though :hugs:

I don't envy you the colposcopy..I despise all such things but they are a necessary evil and usually quick. Hope today is for you. MWAH! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> And again these should be better!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 185123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185125

Awwww little bubba :cloud9: Thanks for posting Hayley...hope when you look at these all sadness just disappears...what a beautiful little boy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Kit hi Trin i see you!!

Hello doll....how are you this fine Friday? Tell me you're not going to spend the morning ironing?? Isn't the sun shining where you are?


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi everyone
Thanks for missing me. I've missed you all too. Moving officially on the 1st so still between the two practices
Been quite :cry: BOTH my SIL's are pregnant. Found out about the other one today, and the other doula in my practice is also pregnant. So I am surrounded by happy pregnant people and I'm having a hard time faking happiness for them. The worst is that most people don't get that I would have to fake it and that I would be at all upset...maybe logically I shouldn't be :shrug:
Went for cranio on tuesday and there was a lot of grief hiding beneath the surface and it all came out and I felt like a messy leaking puddle :cry: crying at anything at the moment so I really haven't felt like inflicting my nma on you all
:hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks for checking in Trin. Sorry you feel so crappy but I'm sure everyone would much rather have you here saying how you feel than not having you around at all. We're all about the good, the bad and the ugly m'love. 

Big :hug: to you.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Trin:flower: newmummy:flower: Sarachka:flower: Kit:flower:

I wouldn't be so considerate Trin, none of us minds your nma! Lovely to see you here:hugs:

Goodluck Sarachka at hospital, sorry for BFSN:hugs:

Yay for holly-day Kit!!:yipee:

I just had a housework splurge, indeed it was such intense housework I would even go so far as to call it Spring cleaning. Waxed our bedroom floor and it smells divine, I love the smell of floor polish:cloud9:

I'm eating cheese and smuggled Branston and salmon paste crackers (not all on the same cracker I hasten to add:wacko:) as a mid morning tum-yum:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And have booked all the animals in at the vet for toe nail cutting at 3pm tomorrow afternoon:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Holly my lovely :hi:

NOM NOM @ smuggled food :happydance:

Something weird is going on with me this morning...I've woken up with a real sense of foreboding. You know when something bad has happened or is about to? Or when you know you've done something wrong? I think I'm mad because none of the above applies that I'm aware of :shrug: Can't shake it though :nope:

Anyhooooo.....I stole some of my sunshine back you little tea-leaf you! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And have booked all the animals in at the vet for toe nail cutting at 3pm tomorrow afternoon:happydance:

ALL of them? That's a lotta clippings!


----------



## Sarachka

Kit sorry you're feeling rubbish!! Anxiety is like that - gives you a real sense of dread for no reason. It can be chemical/hormone related so remember that at the moment your body is goin through lots of hormonal changes and it's just that. Nothing is wrong, nothing will happen, we are all chemical organisms that sometimes go a bit HeyWire. That's what I tell myself when I get that feeling. That or down some pills. But I do sympathise, I know that feeling all too well. It will pass. Deep breaths and a happy though like NURSERY DECORATION!!!!! yipeeee


----------



## Sarachka

AWESOME! I'm in the women and childrens waiting area of the hospital and it's also where they do ultra sounds and a pregnant female prisoner has just come in handcuffed to a prison guard. I'm sure she REALLY deserves to be pregnant, and that its gods/allah's will etc bc this world is SO FAIR AND JUST. 

Fucking bollocks


----------



## Sarachka

Yay trin is back! Trin I always see you as our 'wise leader' ya know so I've felt a bit abandoned!!! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

:shock: DH put a trap out to catch a mouse that we suspected of living under the kitchen sink and the mouse has been got and I now have to remove it :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit sorry you're feeling rubbish!! Anxiety is like that - gives you a real sense of dread for no reason. It can be chemical/hormone related so remember that at the moment your body is goin through lots of hormonal changes and it's just that. Nothing is wrong, nothing will happen, we are all chemical organisms that sometimes go a bit HeyWire. That's what I tell myself when I get that feeling. That or down some pills. But I do sympathise, I know that feeling all too well. It will pass. Deep breaths and a happy though like NURSERY DECORATION!!!!! yipeeee

Thanks doll..that makes me feel a bit better :thumbup: My heart has been thudding loudly in my chest and everything! What's that about? :shrug: I'm rarely the anxious type. You're probably right about the hormones.


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone, hope youre all ok, i am totally shattered today definitely over did it yesterday i could hardly move last night due to bringing on my sciatica! am ok today just tired so may only do the laundry today lol. 
Really sorry you feeling poop Trin, good luck Sara for today.
Holly you remind me of my nan you never stop lol, (not a bad thing) when i read you have already polished your floor i wanted to have a nap haha x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit sorry you're feeling rubbish!! Anxiety is like that - gives you a real sense of dread for no reason. It can be chemical/hormone related so remember that at the moment your body is goin through lots of hormonal changes and it's just that. Nothing is wrong, nothing will happen, we are all chemical organisms that sometimes go a bit HeyWire. That's what I tell myself when I get that feeling. That or down some pills. But I do sympathise, I know that feeling all too well. It will pass. Deep breaths and a happy though like NURSERY DECORATION!!!!! yipeeee
> 
> Thanks doll..that makes me feel a bit better :thumbup: My heart has been thudding loudly in my chest and everything! What's that about? :shrug: I'm rarely the anxious type. You're probably right about the hormones.Click to expand...

i had this the other week for no reason, its not nice, but it is most likely just the hormones, i get this when im not pregnant :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello Holly my lovely :hi:
> 
> NOM NOM @ smuggled food :happydance:
> 
> Something weird is going on with me this morning...I've woken up with a real sense of foreboding. You know when something bad has happened or is about to? Or when you know you've done something wrong? I think I'm mad because none of the above applies that I'm aware of :shrug: Can't shake it though :nope:
> 
> Anyhooooo.....I stole some of my sunshine back you little tea-leaf you! :happydance:

I get that feeling sometimes, it goes away after a bit. As Sarachka says we're just cellular structures:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just gone back to your pics Moll and they don't look like my belly ever did in the early stages, my bump came from high up just under my boobs:haha: The old wives tale is that if it sticks out, like yours, it's a boy and if you carry in the hips it's a girl, but my bf and I didn't really conform to that wive's tale! All my friends who saw me preggars though pointed at me and said "it's a girl!" :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, my bump is coming out from under my boobs now too. In fact I feel as though everything is being pushed up instead of out :shrug:Click to expand...

i still think youre having a girl :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> AWESOME! I'm in the women and childrens waiting area of the hospital and it's also where they do ultra sounds and a pregnant female prisoner has just come in handcuffed to a prison guard. I'm sure she REALLY deserves to be pregnant, and that its gods/allah's will etc bc this world is SO FAIR AND JUST.
> 
> Fucking bollocks

I know..it's hard not to judge eh? It is unfair and I really feel for that poor bebe :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit sorry you're feeling rubbish!! Anxiety is like that - gives you a real sense of dread for no reason. It can be chemical/hormone related so remember that at the moment your body is goin through lots of hormonal changes and it's just that. Nothing is wrong, nothing will happen, we are all chemical organisms that sometimes go a bit HeyWire. That's what I tell myself when I get that feeling. That or down some pills. But I do sympathise, I know that feeling all too well. It will pass. Deep breaths and a happy though like NURSERY DECORATION!!!!! yipeeee
> 
> Thanks doll..that makes me feel a bit better :thumbup: My heart has been thudding loudly in my chest and everything! What's that about? :shrug: I'm rarely the anxious type. You're probably right about the hormones.Click to expand...

Your heart rate does increase in pregnancy bc it has to pump blood round the baby etc so often if your heart rate increases for a totally normal and explainable reason, your body will still pick up on it as a symptom of anxiety bc they relate the two. TMI but I always get an upset stomach when I'm nervous so now sometimes I think I'm nervous when actually I just need the loo!


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> very nice Moll! :thumbup: definitely a lovely bump you've got there my dear :hugs:
> 
> Hey jaynie pooh! TTC and me? Good question! For myself, I have resolved to not bd around O this month to avoid a December baby. DH and I haven't talked about it since our last talk, that ended with no clear plan. I'm sure he thinks I have given up on TTC'ing for now and as long as he doesn't feel pressure, i'm ok with that... for now. i plan to broach the subject again while on vacay to see where his head is b/c by the end of April i plan to jump back in the old TTC saddle :howdy:
> 
> Am I correct in thinking u were planning to take a break until May as well? I'm convinced that once u two are in your own place things will sort out for the better.

Herro! Sorry I disappeared yesterday we had friends round all night sisters who came at seperate times so I was occupied and then fell in to bed as Adam had already gone up! I painted my nails too :) 

Well newbie, I originally settled on a break but I'm on hold indefinitely ATM as me and Adam are no good :nope: it's ok, getting better but I'm not sure. I have classic cold feet and I'm trying to work it out... A bit sombre for a Friday I know but what can you do?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> good morning everyone, hope youre all ok, i am totally shattered today definitely over did it yesterday i could hardly move last night due to bringing on my sciatica! am ok today just tired so may only do the laundry today lol.
> Really sorry you feeling poop Trin, good luck Sara for today.
> Holly you remind me of my nan you never stop lol, (not a bad thing) when i read you have already polished your floor i wanted to have a nap haha x

Oo no I stop alot for :coffee: and cuddles with LO!! And I've only done half a mummyapril today since I've blitzed the bathroom but still have the kitchen to do:haha: Waiting 'til the boys and LO and I have had lunch though before doing the kitchen, or I'll only have to do it again straight after!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just gone back to your pics Moll and they don't look like my belly ever did in the early stages, my bump came from high up just under my boobs:haha: The old wives tale is that if it sticks out, like yours, it's a boy and if you carry in the hips it's a girl, but my bf and I didn't really conform to that wive's tale! All my friends who saw me preggars though pointed at me and said "it's a girl!" :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, my bump is coming out from under my boobs now too. In fact I feel as though everything is being pushed up instead of out :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i still think youre having a girl :)Click to expand...

You must send a bump pic for us to genderise Kit:happydance: Is it way different from the Molly bump I commented on? And more like mine was, coming from high up? I wonder how much is morphology related though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit sorry you're feeling rubbish!! Anxiety is like that - gives you a real sense of dread for no reason. It can be chemical/hormone related so remember that at the moment your body is goin through lots of hormonal changes and it's just that. Nothing is wrong, nothing will happen, we are all chemical organisms that sometimes go a bit HeyWire. That's what I tell myself when I get that feeling. That or down some pills. But I do sympathise, I know that feeling all too well. It will pass. Deep breaths and a happy though like NURSERY DECORATION!!!!! yipeeee
> 
> Thanks doll..that makes me feel a bit better :thumbup: My heart has been thudding loudly in my chest and everything! What's that about? :shrug: I'm rarely the anxious type. You're probably right about the hormones.Click to expand...

You're probably just excited and happy but your brain is confusing the signals coz you're pregnant:haha:

I better go and deal with that poor mouse:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone, hope youre all ok, i am totally shattered today definitely over did it yesterday i could hardly move last night due to bringing on my sciatica! am ok today just tired so may only do the laundry today lol.
> Really sorry you feeling poop Trin, good luck Sara for today.
> Holly you remind me of my nan you never stop lol, (not a bad thing) when i read you have already polished your floor i wanted to have a nap haha x
> 
> Oo no I stop alot for :coffee: and cuddles with LO!! And I've only done half a mummyapril today since I've blitzed the bathroom but still have the kitchen to do:haha: Waiting 'til the boys and LO and I have had lunch though before doing the kitchen, or I'll only have to do it again straight after!Click to expand...

ah yes the girls are at school so i have no excuse but to do the kitchen after breakfast hehe


----------



## kit_cat

Ok...let's see if I can get a quick pot pic....where's that camera.....


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just gone back to your pics Moll and they don't look like my belly ever did in the early stages, my bump came from high up just under my boobs:haha: The old wives tale is that if it sticks out, like yours, it's a boy and if you carry in the hips it's a girl, but my bf and I didn't really conform to that wive's tale! All my friends who saw me preggars though pointed at me and said "it's a girl!" :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, my bump is coming out from under my boobs now too. In fact I feel as though everything is being pushed up instead of out :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i still think youre having a girl :)Click to expand...
> 
> You must send a bump pic for us to genderise Kit:happydance: Is it way different from the Molly bump I commented on? And more like mine was, coming from high up? I wonder how much is morphology related though!Click to expand...

i think my bump is similar to Mollys and im adamant that im having a boy, and i thought Kits bump looks like your buba bump and you had a girl so maybe bump theory is right?


----------



## babyhopes2010

im away for weekend so ill catch up with my fellow turtles on monday 

heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oooo really Luna..giving birth alone?? Scareeeeeeeeeee 8-[
> 
> I had that urge horribly (to birth alone), I really didn't want any one there. I finally said fine, doctor and OH. That is it. :haha: After my second DD- my sister and I were talking and I pretty much told her that if we have another baby that she could be there for the birth. Now that I'm pregnant again.... no, I don't want her there.... and she still assumes that she will be there based on that long ago conversation. sigh. More problems on the horizon for me and her since I'm going to have to tell her I don't want her there. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear...I suppose she won't take it well that you changed your mind?Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it, she will probably be hurt... perhaps angry. :/Click to expand...

I have the same issue, my sister was young and scared and I think as a result I was there... However, she expects that I will share my joy with her and the fact is, I won't!! I don't want her there I've picked an oh who can handle it innit?! He'll do just fine and we will have created him her and it will be just us who welcome them to the world... Although being non pregnant I don't have to worry about this yet!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> im away for weekend so ill catch up with my fellow turtles on monday

Have a lovely weekend Clare:hugs: Where are you going? Somewhere nice?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just gone back to your pics Moll and they don't look like my belly ever did in the early stages, my bump came from high up just under my boobs:haha: The old wives tale is that if it sticks out, like yours, it's a boy and if you carry in the hips it's a girl, but my bf and I didn't really conform to that wive's tale! All my friends who saw me preggars though pointed at me and said "it's a girl!" :shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, my bump is coming out from under my boobs now too. In fact I feel as though everything is being pushed up instead of out :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i still think youre having a girl :)Click to expand...
> 
> You must send a bump pic for us to genderise Kit:happydance: Is it way different from the Molly bump I commented on? And more like mine was, coming from high up? I wonder how much is morphology related though!Click to expand...
> 
> i think my bump is similar to Mollys and im adamant that im having a boy, and i thought Kits bump looks like your buba bump and you had a girl so maybe bump theory is right?Click to expand...

Maybe only my bf who had a boy it wasn't like Molly's:shrug: Or mine! There are more bump styles than there are genders which confuses the issue a bit:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

All done!

Stings!

Saw my cervix and she said this wouldn't have had an impact on fertility


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> im away for weekend so ill catch up with my fellow turtles on monday
> 
> heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
> https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No bump yet but it will be fun to look back on as 'before' and 'after' :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

off to see my family 120miles away watch there faces when i tell them im pregnant :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done Sarachka:thumbup: How long until the results? Have you got to go back to work this afternoon? Can't you tell your boss your cervix stings and knock off early for the weekend?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Well done Sarachka:thumbup: How long until the results? Have you got to go back to work this afternoon? Can't you tell your boss your cervix stings and knock off early for the weekend?

i can imagine this conversation i lold!


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well done Sarachka:thumbup: How long until the results? Have you got to go back to work this afternoon? Can't you tell your boss your cervix stings and knock off early for the weekend?
> 
> i can imagine this conversation i lold!Click to expand...

ring ring:BOSS:telephone:Hello:coffee:
YOU :telephone:Ummmm i have a lil problem, i cant come into work a i have a 'rather' stingy cervix:
BOSS:telephone: *silence*:blush:...ok take the rest of the year off :shock:
YOU :telephone:Thankyou:thumbup:
Hangs up.....

BOSS: hmmmmm.......whats a cervix:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, so here it is...sorry about the picture quality.

This must be the worst picture I have ever seen of myself...I am the size of a house :blush: but you should get the idea about the shape of my bump?
 



Attached Files:







PICT0209.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> very nice Moll! :thumbup: definitely a lovely bump you've got there my dear :hugs:
> 
> Hey jaynie pooh! TTC and me? Good question! For myself, I have resolved to not bd around O this month to avoid a December baby. DH and I haven't talked about it since our last talk, that ended with no clear plan. I'm sure he thinks I have given up on TTC'ing for now and as long as he doesn't feel pressure, i'm ok with that... for now. i plan to broach the subject again while on vacay to see where his head is b/c by the end of April i plan to jump back in the old TTC saddle :howdy:
> 
> Am I correct in thinking u were planning to take a break until May as well? I'm convinced that once u two are in your own place things will sort out for the better.
> 
> Herro! Sorry I disappeared yesterday we had friends round all night sisters who came at seperate times so I was occupied and then fell in to bed as Adam had already gone up! I painted my nails too :)
> 
> Well newbie, I originally settled on a break but I'm on hold indefinitely ATM as me and Adam are no good :nope: it's ok, getting better but I'm not sure. I have classic cold feet and I'm trying to work it out... A bit sombre for a Friday I know but what can you do?!Click to expand...

Hiya Jaynie :hi:

You are doing exactly the right thing making sure everything is right before bringing a bebe into the world. I know everyone's situation isn't perfect but if you have any doubts, it's a big deal isn't it?

Happy Friday anyway lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit sorry you're feeling rubbish!! Anxiety is like that - gives you a real sense of dread for no reason. It can be chemical/hormone related so remember that at the moment your body is goin through lots of hormonal changes and it's just that. Nothing is wrong, nothing will happen, we are all chemical organisms that sometimes go a bit HeyWire. That's what I tell myself when I get that feeling. That or down some pills. But I do sympathise, I know that feeling all too well. It will pass. Deep breaths and a happy though like NURSERY DECORATION!!!!! yipeeee
> 
> Thanks doll..that makes me feel a bit better :thumbup: My heart has been thudding loudly in my chest and everything! What's that about? :shrug: I'm rarely the anxious type. You're probably right about the hormones.Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably just excited and happy but your brain is confusing the signals coz you're pregnant:haha:
> 
> I better go and deal with that poor mouse:cry:Click to expand...

Poor widdle mouse :nope: I'm sure it's demise was swift :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

...Oh, and in other news....I still have an "inny" :yipee: at least for the time being :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so here it is...sorry about the picture quality.
> 
> This must be the worst picture I have ever seen of myself...I am the size of a house :blush: but you should get the idea about the shape of my bump?

girl girl girl girl girl lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Phew all caught up!! 

Kit these are my thoughts exactly and particularly we/I am having problems with complacency and I can't begin to imagine how complacent my Adam would get if I was to get pregnant now, he'd think quite rightly that I'm going nowhere no matter what. I don't want to be that person.

Holly :nope: I wouldn't move a mouse at all ever :nope: my mum's cats love catching mice and Adam has to move them! You have another day with the sun, it's bright here but cloudy and I left my purse in my friends car so I'm house bound! :shrug:

April, new mummy, ginge :hi: hope you are all well... 

Clare have a fab time this weekend that does sound lovely for you :thumbup:

trin glad you stopped by :) I hope you come back soon :flower: don't worry about nma you know if nma were an issue sarachka would be barred by now :haha:

emandi come back soon :flower:

sarachka :kiss: good news for you going forward and ttc :thumbup: although it's defo not a nice procedure or event! Poor bebe with a convict mum, she'll definitely have the baby took from her at birth... So people do bad stuff but they're people and for her 'mistakes' (as they may/may not be) she's being punished twice in a way. A situation you and your baby won't be in :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so here it is...sorry about the picture quality.
> 
> This must be the worst picture I have ever seen of myself...I am the size of a house :blush: but you should get the idea about the shape of my bump?
> 
> girl girl girl girl girl lolClick to expand...

It deffo looks much more like my bump than Molly's, not that we know for sure Moll is having a boy:haha: Maybe Littlespy could re-send her bump pics? Which reminds me I have a red cabbage in the fridge:dohh:

Your bump does suggest girl according to the old wives Kit:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

holly pee on the cabbage! lol

my longest nail has broken its been growing this entire pregnancy and have never had my nail this long before its so pretty and i am sad about this :/ haha


----------



## mummyApril

heya Jaynie hope youre ok lovey?x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so here it is...sorry about the picture quality.
> 
> This must be the worst picture I have ever seen of myself...I am the size of a house :blush: but you should get the idea about the shape of my bump?
> 
> girl girl girl girl girl lolClick to expand...

:haha: April..you definitely are standing by your original assessment :thumbup: We'll see in around 14 weeks :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so here it is...sorry about the picture quality.
> 
> This must be the worst picture I have ever seen of myself...I am the size of a house :blush: but you should get the idea about the shape of my bump?
> 
> girl girl girl girl girl lolClick to expand...
> 
> It deffo looks much more like my bump than Molly's, not that we know for sure Moll is having a boy:haha: Maybe Littlespy could re-send her bump pics? Which reminds me I have a red cabbage in the fridge:dohh:
> 
> Your bump does suggest girl according to the old wives Kit:flower:Click to expand...

Is that because it comes out from under my boobs that makes you say that? I tell you what, my ribs really hurt from the pressure :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> holly pee on the cabbage! lol
> 
> my longest nail has broken its been growing this entire pregnancy and have never had my nail this long before its so pretty and i am sad about this :/ haha

Boo for broken nails! I hate when that happens too. I usually get all my nails to a certain length/condition and then one breaks and you have to chop 'em all :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so here it is...sorry about the picture quality.
> 
> This must be the worst picture I have ever seen of myself...I am the size of a house :blush: but you should get the idea about the shape of my bump?
> 
> girl girl girl girl girl lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: April..you definitely are standing by your original assessment :thumbup: We'll see in around 14 weeks :happydance:Click to expand...

im really excited about this! :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so here it is...sorry about the picture quality.
> 
> This must be the worst picture I have ever seen of myself...I am the size of a house :blush: but you should get the idea about the shape of my bump?
> 
> girl girl girl girl girl lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: April..you definitely are standing by your original assessment :thumbup: We'll see in around 14 weeks :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im really excited about this! :)Click to expand...

Thanks April :hugs:

My OH will be skipping for joy if you're right! I spoke to my FIL on the phone the other night and he said he has a feeling I'm having a girl. All these girl votes are really making me think :winkwink: I've been so convinced it's a boy!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so here it is...sorry about the picture quality.
> 
> This must be the worst picture I have ever seen of myself...I am the size of a house :blush: but you should get the idea about the shape of my bump?
> 
> girl girl girl girl girl lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: April..you definitely are standing by your original assessment :thumbup: We'll see in around 14 weeks :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im really excited about this! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :hugs:
> 
> My OH will be skipping for joy if you're right! I spoke to my FIL on the phone the other night and he said he has a feeling I'm having a girl. All these girl votes are really making me think :winkwink: I've been so convinced it's a boy!Click to expand...

ahh :) i find out in 11 days! and im convinced im having a boy but if im wrong then im going to say your wrong too lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Wow..just 11 days to go for you :happydance: I'll take a guess nearer the time if you post a pot pic just before?? Pretty please???


----------



## addie25

Seriously life is nuts. I'm already down after findin out baby was a girl n then I get to work n I sat on top of my desk n was going over homework with the kids n my desk broke. My huge wood desk broke under me making kids break out laughing (can't Blame them it was funny) but come on kick me while I'm down.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Wow..just 11 days to go for you :happydance: I'll take a guess nearer the time if you post a pot pic just before?? Pretty please???

of course i will i think il take a 19 week pic, i dont see much difference with my 18 week one, but have been having a lot of round ligament pain and general pains which im puttin down to stretching :) its all very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Seriously life is nuts. I'm already down after findin out baby was a girl n then I get to work n I sat on top of my desk n was going over homework with the kids n my desk broke. My huge wood desk broke under me making kids break out laughing (can't Blame them it was funny) but come on kick me while I'm down.


Oh Addie :hugs: i hope you had a little giggle about it? x


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry addie. The baby my sister lost to a chromosome abnormality was a girl too. But shes got a gorgeous boy and a girl due TODAY now so its only a matter of time before you're that far along now too. Before you know it you'll be a mum of one almost 2!


----------



## addie25

Ur sisters lucky she's having twins that's so exciting! And glad shes having a girl since she lost a girl i would love boy girl twins i hope we get as lucky dus she do ivf. Yes I did laugh about it I mean the desk literally snapped from sitting on it. N in the words of my students "u ain't fat but u can sure break desks" not the first desk I broke I sat on one of their desks to play a game with them n broke it lol.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I found another girl name that I like but my OH hates it. :( The name is Sawyer.

love, love, love that name. i suggested it to a few friends and dh and while back and they all gave me a :shock: look. i thought i was cute :shrug: I like it for a boy but it works for a girl too. thanks for validating me moll! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just been in the sunshine making some H-O-L-L-Y letter blocks for her room, will post pics. Not sure where they'll go yet, might hang them from one of the beams on the ceiling:-k

Must clean kitchen and then I'll wee on my cabbage:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Sorry addie. The baby my sister lost to a chromosome abnormality was a girl too. But shes got a gorgeous boy and a girl due TODAY now so its only a matter of time before you're that far along now too. Before you know it you'll be a mum of one almost 2!

Wow, due today!!

Addie, it could be read as twins but it's just the phrasing- Sarachka is already auntie to a prince:flower: And her sis due just one little girl! Oops for the desk, I confess I smirked a little:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I used decopatch paper Sarachka:thumbup:

Right, laundry, kitchen and cabbage now....:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









001.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

I clearly bleached too much yesterday as my leggings (black) were drying on the line and have a nice orange blob which is obviously from the bleach oh well best buy some more I have 4 pairs of leggings that fit me at the moment as nothing else does and its too cool for dresses!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Yay trin is back! Trin I always see you as our 'wise leader' ya know so I've felt a bit abandoned!!! X

:rofl: that made me laugh :haha:
https://images.clipartof.com/small/103548-Royalty-Free-RF-Clipart-Illustration-Of-A-Wise-Old-Turtle-With-A-Stick-And-Hat.jpg

Seems I've been busy blogging too https://www.thewiseturtle.com/ :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

cute factor overload
https://lh6.ggpht.com/_ku3GGqHOX5M/SmaIMr-h-vI/AAAAAAAABHM/es4dSnapIMg/baby%20turtle%5B4%5D.jpg?imgmax=800


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> heya Jaynie hope youre ok lovey?x

:hi: I am good thanks. The sunshine joined us today and some clouds broke and it was all the more warmer for having sun and clouds as clouds are the earth's blanket (I wish there was a snuggly smiley at this point)... So my friends have crawled out the wood work with the sun and I've just been for a lovely coffee with a friend and her one year old, t'was nice then my other friend came as I had left my purse in her car :blush: I didn't even know double :blush:... Later we are watching Warrington wires (local rugby league club play Wigan warriors somewhat of a rivalry, but we are unbeaten this season and I am so happy and so hope we beat the pie eaters!! That's Wigan :haha:

mollykins I forgot before I don't think you're a bad mum at all... Like Luna and co. Said we've been doing this since time began and even before and guidelines change so much about pregnancy, birth and parenting that I like to think the best advice is your very own and we know ourselves what's right we just do this subconsciously it's the same with you lifting April :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Ur sisters lucky she's having twins that's so exciting! And glad shes having a girl since she lost a girl i would love boy girl twins i hope we get as lucky dus she do ivf. Yes I did laugh about it I mean the desk literally snapped from sitting on it. N in the words of my students "u ain't fat but u can sure break desks" not the first desk I broke I sat on one of their desks to play a game with them n broke it lol.


Yeah sorry, I didn't write that quite right. She has a beautiful almost 2 yr old Alexander and then the girl who is nameless on the way! 

Holly those letters are GORGEOUS!! how do you do that!? I'm going to have to look it up online and buy some of the papers to go with my matryoshka ones!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I've re caught up! 

Addie sorry for finding this awful news and in the short term it's bad but long term though you'll never forget you'll 'move on' and be stronger for knowing all the facts. I think as a standard in ivf do they put in 3 embryo's? Hence more incidences of multiple births? I'd be inclined to have one boy embryo just cause you don't know what's in store for you... I'd feel odd choosing one or the other I think! But, I totally understand why you would want 3 girlies nestling in your womb after this news...

Sarachka! I'm here. I miss you all terribly but I'm soul searching in a way...


----------



## firstbaby25

Just explaining random absences...


----------



## Sarachka

Jayniiieeeee yea I have missed you loads!! I hate that you're not a million percent happy or ttc at the moment.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sorry addie. The baby my sister lost to a chromosome abnormality was a girl too. But shes got a gorgeous boy and a girl due TODAY now so its only a matter of time before you're that far along now too. Before you know it you'll be a mum of one almost 2!
> 
> Wow, due today!!
> 
> Addie, it could be read as twins but it's just the phrasing- Sarachka is already auntie to a prince:flower: And her sis due just one little girl! Oops for the desk, I confess I smirked a little:blush:Click to expand...

Don worry I laughed as well :) who breaks a wood desk that is huge just cracked it and leg came off!!!!! 

Well we can choose sex but the genetics department would have to start over on probes and so I said no keep working. This is 2 important I dont want them to mess up I want a healthy baby boy or girl. I would want a girl more after what I learned tho :( well we will see when I hold my healthy baby it won't matter! Im going to enjoy my next prenanancy. I stopped talkin to the baby bc I was so scared to get more attached when I was pregnant next time I refuse to b scared I'm going to talk to my baby boy or girl and have a happy pregnancy and at 17 weeks get great news that baby or babies are healthy!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I've re caught up!
> 
> Addie sorry for finding this awful news and in the short term it's bad but long term though you'll never forget you'll 'move on' and be stronger for knowing all the facts. I think as a standard in ivf do they put in 3 embryo's? Hence more incidences of multiple births? I'd be inclined to have one boy embryo just cause you don't know what's in store for you... I'd feel odd choosing one or the other I think! But, I totally understand why you would want 3 girlies nestling in your womb after this news...
> 
> Sarachka! I'm here. I miss you all terribly but I'm soul searching in a way...


They r only putting 2 in me becuse they r scared I will have 3 or 4 if they put 3 in me since I am not doin ivf for fertility reasons but for genetics. I hope the two they put in stick they said bc I didn't have problem getting pregnant I have a good Chance of both attaching and that's y they will only put in 2. Im getting more n more excited and whatever I have I'll be grateful they r healthy. :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I do miss you all and I realised how much ttc consumes you since I stopped. I think I'm going to have to keep cooler about it even when we are ttc ing again! I think ttc nearly proved itself to be the proverbial bigger than me and Adam and I didn't want to let that happen. My relationship with that kid is important to me... But I will be there soon but maybe not as soon as I thought. I'm going to be all nonchalent about it!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I do miss you all and I realised how much ttc consumes you since I stopped. I think I'm going to have to keep cooler about it even when we are ttc ing again! I think ttc nearly proved itself to be the proverbial bigger than me and Adam and I didn't want to let that happen. My relationship with that kid is important to me... But I will be there soon but maybe not as soon as I thought. I'm going to be all nonchalent about it!


I took a break from coming on so I'm a bit lost I didn't know u stopped ttc. It is vey stressful tho and a break is a smart move to relax. When r u going to start up again?


----------



## addie25

Hmm how can I hide a broken desk any suggestions? I got literally screamed at for breaking my swipe in card ( a plastic card that let's me in and out of the school) god knows what they will do for a broken desk. Well they should feel lucky I didn't break my back in their school with that flimsy desk :) how does someone my weight break a desk. In sorry but it was the desks fault lol!


----------



## firstbaby25

I think that I'm gonna have the summer off and just have some fun, hopefully find a job too and then I'll be more comfortable in my own shoes to be fair, the turtles thought it was a break to avoid December babies! So you're not too out of the loop... Yes I feel good about it to be honest and it does give us time to find ourselves and each other again. By the time I start he'll be ready to do it properly!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heya Jaynie hope youre ok lovey?x
> 
> :hi: I am good thanks. The sunshine joined us today and some clouds broke and it was all the more warmer for having sun and clouds as clouds are the earth's blanket (I wish there was a snuggly smiley at this point)... So my friends have crawled out the wood work with the sun and I've just been for a lovely coffee with a friend and her one year old, t'was nice then my other friend came as I had left my purse in her car :blush: I didn't even know double :blush:... Later we are watching Warrington wires (local rugby league club play Wigan warriors somewhat of a rivalry, but we are unbeaten this season and I am so happy and so hope we beat the pie eaters!! That's Wigan :haha:
> 
> mollykins I forgot before I don't think you're a bad mum at all... Like Luna and co. Said we've been doing this since time began and even before and guidelines change so much about pregnancy, birth and parenting that I like to think the best advice is your very own and we know ourselves what's right we just do this subconsciously it's the same with you lifting April :flower:Click to expand...

ah sounds like a lovely day! i love it when its sunny! gd luck in beatin the pie eaters :haha:


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a good plan. Relax over the summer take time for eachother and then get back into the baby business :) 

U grow up n u think ok I'll get married buy a house have a baby. No one tells u it's this hard. I grew up got married got a house no problem then lost a baby n need scientists to help me have a healthy baby.... I'm so grateful they can help me tho. It just seems like all my friends except a couple r having such difficulty getting pregnant and in their marriage and it makes u sad to look back at ur 12 year old self dreaming about ur perfect future. We will all get what we want I am sure of it it will just take time.


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, girls!!

This is for you, Sarachka:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/58999556/eco-friendly-matryoshka-dolls-set-of-4?ref=fp_treasury_2

:hi: Jaynie! Glad you had a nice time with your girl friend. It's always nice to hang out with a girl and girl talk :thumbup:

Bethany - those letters are so nice! I'm with Sarachka - I'd like to know how you made them!!

Kit, very nice bump!! Coming along well! Are you considered 3rd tri, then? I'm not sure I know when 3rd tri starts.

Hello, Trin!! So nice to hear from you :flower: I'm sorry you're still suffering. We're here for you. And such a cute picture of a tiny turtle!

Addie, sorry about the desk! Can you pile some books under the broken leg to steady it?? ;)

I had some breakfast as soon as I woke up this morning and it seems to have helped with my nausea. 

You know what I realized?! I sounded just like that one (annoying) chick who used to troll our thread!! LOL. "I want a hamburger!" LOL. At least I wanted a _cheeseburger_... who wants a burger without cheese?? Heh... I realized that last night and felt :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Lol Luna I cracked it :/ don't how I can hide that... W.e they an yell if they like I'll just hum show tunes in my head . I have decided my boss is like the dementors from Harry potter or ms umbrige from Harry potter. That lady in all pink who only wanted to create rules and order and Abuse everyone. Thinking of that when they go off on u keeps u entertained. :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks addie... :hugs: I hope you are successful too and we are lucky to live in this day and age when like you say you can be helped! 

I think you'll be just fine in the end... You have to change your perceptions of things I think you have to be/get real about things and I always think that I have rough patches with everyone my sister my mum etc so life on general will have patches!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm currently sat in John Lewis baby section on a glider chair.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ! Hope u had a fab Friday xx

Addie sorry about the desk... But hey these things Happen lol

Hi everyone ...... Kit your bump is lovely xxx

Sara - John Lewis how very posh xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> cute factor overload
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_ku3GGqHOX5M/SmaIMr-h-vI/AAAAAAAABHM/es4dSnapIMg/baby%20turtle%5B4%5D.jpg?imgmax=800

want want want a finger turtle :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I used decopatch paper Sarachka:thumbup:
> 
> Right, laundry, kitchen and cabbage now....:kiss:

They look FAB! Did you make or buy the actual letters? Good enough to sell! (not that you'd want to obviously)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna and Sarachka, the letters were dead easy coz I only decorated them- I've been buying one letter towards Holly's name every time we've bought animal feed over the last few months (a bit of a random thing for an animal centre to sell, I agree:shrug:) They're just modelled in cardboard painted with gesso though, so you can make your own very easily :thumbup: Then I just stuck my chosen pretty 'decopatch' papers on them and varnished them:happydance:

I must stop making toot for Holly's room, she's got so much stuff now. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I clearly bleached too much yesterday as my leggings (black) were drying on the line and have a nice orange blob which is obviously from the bleach oh well best buy some more I have 4 pairs of leggings that fit me at the moment as nothing else does and its too cool for dresses!

:haha: When I read this April, my mind made the last bit of your sentence read "..and _I'm_ too cool for dresses!" I thought.."get her!" :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Good morning, girls!!
> 
> This is for you, Sarachka:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58999556/eco-friendly-matryoshka-dolls-set-of-4?ref=fp_treasury_2
> 
> :hi: Jaynie! Glad you had a nice time with your girl friend. It's always nice to hang out with a girl and girl talk :thumbup:
> 
> Bethany - those letters are so nice! I'm with Sarachka - I'd like to know how you made them!!
> 
> Kit, very nice bump!! Coming along well! Are you considered 3rd tri, then? I'm not sure I know when 3rd tri starts.
> 
> Hello, Trin!! So nice to hear from you :flower: I'm sorry you're still suffering. We're here for you. And such a cute picture of a tiny turtle!
> 
> Addie, sorry about the desk! Can you pile some books under the broken leg to steady it?? ;)
> 
> I had some breakfast as soon as I woke up this morning and it seems to have helped with my nausea.
> 
> You know what I realized?! I sounded just like that one (annoying) chick who used to troll our thread!! LOL. "I want a hamburger!" LOL. At least I wanted a _cheeseburger_... who wants a burger without cheese?? Heh... I realized that last night and felt :dohh:

Hi Luna :wave:

Glad today is a less vommy day for you and you enjoyed some brekkie :thumbup:

Thanks for complimenting my bump...I do now feel rather big and clumsy. I think 3rd Tri officially starts around week 27..so I have a week or so to go till I'm officially 3rd Tri!

What's planned for this weekend then? Still no pics of your India room?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmm can I be bothered to go swimming this evening?:-k


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm currently sat in John Lewis baby section on a glider chair.

Oooo, I'm having one of them for sure...a white or very pale leather one I hope (probably faux leather) Was it a nice one you were sitting on?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies ! Hope u had a fab Friday xx
> 
> Addie sorry about the desk... But hey these things Happen lol
> 
> Hi everyone ...... Kit your bump is lovely xxx
> 
> Sara - John Lewis how very posh xxx

Hello lovely :wave:

Thanks doll....I feel like the whole of my front has been taken over rather than just a bump sticking out. It all takes a bit of getting used to for sure.

How are you doing m'love? :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I clearly bleached too much yesterday as my leggings (black) were drying on the line and have a nice orange blob which is obviously from the bleach oh well best buy some more I have 4 pairs of leggings that fit me at the moment as nothing else does and its too cool for dresses!
> 
> :haha: When I read this April, my mind made the last bit of your sentence read "..and _I'm_ too cool for dresses!" I thought.."get her!" :winkwink:Click to expand...

hehe that made me giggle! i love dresses :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Hmm can I be bothered to go swimming this evening?:-k

No I can't since it will be a rush because dh is not even home yet and I have baby swimmers at 9am tomorrow anyway:shrug: I'll have a nice bath and leg shave instead.


----------



## mummyApril

so how much tea would you guys say was ok? a day? i dont want to have another episode like i did with coke haha i just fancy a cup of tea :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> cute factor overload
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_ku3GGqHOX5M/SmaIMr-h-vI/AAAAAAAABHM/es4dSnapIMg/baby%20turtle%5B4%5D.jpg?imgmax=800
> 
> want want want a finger turtle :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...

You know what the correct name for that is don't you??????

A Furtle! :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmm can I be bothered to go swimming this evening?:-k
> 
> No I can't since it will be a rush because dh is not even home yet and I have baby swimmers at 9am tomorrow anyway:shrug: I'll have a nice bath and leg shave instead.Click to expand...

ah the comparison lol, its no fun if you rushed anyway, i think i will go swimming on sunday for the first time in soooo long! now i wont throw up in the pool hehe


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently sat in John Lewis baby section on a glider chair.
> 
> Oooo, I'm having one of them for sure...a white or very pale leather one I hope (probably faux leather) Was it a nice one you were sitting on?Click to expand...

What's a glider chair:?:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hmm can I be bothered to go swimming this evening?:-k

Yes! You'll be glad after when you come back in full gloat..no?


----------



## Sarachka

Was very comfy. There's loads of them set out at kiddicare for you to sit on


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> so how much tea would you guys say was ok? a day? i dont want to have another episode like i did with coke haha i just fancy a cup of tea :)

I think the official recommendation is no more than 4 cups of coffee, so I guess for tea it's the same?:shrug: I drank pg tips decaf, about 2 cups a day. Have your cuppa, it won't do any harm:coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> so how much tea would you guys say was ok? a day? i dont want to have another episode like i did with coke haha i just fancy a cup of tea :)

Well they do say that there is as much caffeine in tea as coffee, so I'd stick to maybe a cup or two a day if you're so inclined. That said, my sister is a complete tea addict and REFUSED to have it that there was any significant amount of caffeine in tea and has continued to swallow gallons of the stuff as normal. :shrug: Everything in moderation is the sensible answer I think.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmm can I be bothered to go swimming this evening?:-k
> 
> Yes! You'll be glad after when you come back in full gloat..no?Click to expand...

Hmmm that's a good point Kit :-k


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou girls, when i was pregnant with Faye i didnt have the knowledge (or google) and used to drink tea all the time i will have a cup but no more today, just small amounts i feel happier about :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently sat in John Lewis baby section on a glider chair.
> 
> Oooo, I'm having one of them for sure...a white or very pale leather one I hope (probably faux leather) Was it a nice one you were sitting on?Click to expand...
> 
> What's a glider chair:?:Click to expand...

It's a chair designed for feeding bebe usually which is on glider type rockers which allow you to very smoothly and gently rock while you sit in it if you wish. All padded and loverly :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Was very comfy. There's loads of them set out at kiddicare for you to sit on

Hmm, I may not get back up :sleep: :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, girls!!
> 
> This is for you, Sarachka:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58999556/eco-friendly-matryoshka-dolls-set-of-4?ref=fp_treasury_2
> 
> :hi: Jaynie! Glad you had a nice time with your girl friend. It's always nice to hang out with a girl and girl talk :thumbup:
> 
> Bethany - those letters are so nice! I'm with Sarachka - I'd like to know how you made them!!
> 
> Kit, very nice bump!! Coming along well! Are you considered 3rd tri, then? I'm not sure I know when 3rd tri starts.
> 
> Hello, Trin!! So nice to hear from you :flower: I'm sorry you're still suffering. We're here for you. And such a cute picture of a tiny turtle!
> 
> Addie, sorry about the desk! Can you pile some books under the broken leg to steady it?? ;)
> 
> I had some breakfast as soon as I woke up this morning and it seems to have helped with my nausea.
> 
> You know what I realized?! I sounded just like that one (annoying) chick who used to troll our thread!! LOL. "I want a hamburger!" LOL. At least I wanted a _cheeseburger_... who wants a burger without cheese?? Heh... I realized that last night and felt :dohh:
> 
> Hi Luna :wave:
> 
> Glad today is a less vommy day for you and you enjoyed some brekkie :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for complimenting my bump...I do now feel rather big and clumsy. I think 3rd Tri officially starts around week 27..so I have a week or so to go till I'm officially 3rd Tri!
> 
> What's planned for this weekend then? Still no pics of your India room?Click to expand...

:dohh: I totally forgot about taking pictures of my India room!! :haha: I will attempt to do that this weekend :thumbup:

Yay for almost at 3rd tri!!! Woohoo!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, I want a glider chair, too!! Those things are pure bliss. I fall asleep instantly when I sit in them... ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh is home so I _will_ go swimming, it's always lovely once I'm in the water, just that nasty hill on the bike to start with:wacko: LazyMonkeyPants!:grr:

Catch u later after swimbulating:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Oh, I want a glider chair, too!! Those things are pure bliss. I fall asleep instantly when I sit in them... ;)

is a glider chair like a rocking chair? hope your sickness is lessening x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Dh is home so I _will_ go swimming, it's always lovely once I'm in the water, just that nasty hill on the bike to start with:wacko: LazyMonkeyPants!:grr:
> 
> Catch u later after swimbulating:kiss:

enjoy :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Dh is home so I _will_ go swimming, it's always lovely once I'm in the water, just that nasty hill on the bike to start with:wacko: LazyMonkeyPants!:grr:
> 
> Catch u later after swimbulating:kiss:

Enjoy the swimbulation my lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I want a glider chair, too!! Those things are pure bliss. I fall asleep instantly when I sit in them... ;)
> 
> is a glider chair like a rocking chair? hope your sickness is lessening xClick to expand...

Yes....except it glides :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I want a glider chair, too!! Those things are pure bliss. I fall asleep instantly when I sit in them... ;)
> 
> is a glider chair like a rocking chair? hope your sickness is lessening xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes....except it glides :haha:Click to expand...

i think my sister had that il google!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I want a glider chair, too!! Those things are pure bliss. I fall asleep instantly when I sit in them... ;)
> 
> is a glider chair like a rocking chair? hope your sickness is lessening xClick to expand...

Here's what a glider chair looks like:
https://www.therockingchaircompany.com/v/vspfiles/photos/SM-37779cb-05-1041-2T.jpg

So comfy!!

Yes, I am feeling better today! Thanks, April :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hayley I had a routine smear in june that came back as "moderately abnormal". So I had a in-depth one in July where they put vinegar inside and it makes the abnormal cells change colour. While she was "in there" she said it wasn't that bad abs didn't need to do the LETZ procedure (which is where they burn off the bad cells) and just took a biopsy and said they'd see me again now. So I hope it's all ok

I had the burning off cells (was a fair chunk to be fair) 2 years back after being called for my first smear on my 25th birthday came back abnormal(waited like 3 weeks for results though mum went ape)was booked into hospital straight away and had it done bled for over 3 weeks was not nice glad you didnt have to suffer that lovely,cool seeing inside your fu fu hey!!!:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> Btw Hayley I've been meaning to send you a big hug for your wobble after the gender scan. I can completely understand. Until my nephew came along I only ever wanted girls and I'm sure I'd also feel a bit sad about a second boy too. But don't worry u will love your gorgeous Nate so much.


Thanks i know people think ungrateful B**** but its rocked my world big time feel awful for how bad i feel and have had terrible pains which seem to be getting worse since i had scan done i feel its baby telli g me its P***ed off with me:shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> I used decopatch paper Sarachka:thumbup:
> 
> Right, laundry, kitchen and cabbage now....:kiss:

They are gorgeous i want some:winkwink:

Kit you are tiny still i look bigger than you:winkwink::shrug:maybe im having a monster massive baby and your having a nice 6lb easy labour lol


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I want a glider chair, too!! Those things are pure bliss. I fall asleep instantly when I sit in them... ;)
> 
> is a glider chair like a rocking chair? hope your sickness is lessening xClick to expand...
> 
> Here's what a glider chair looks like:
> https://www.therockingchaircompany.com/v/vspfiles/photos/SM-37779cb-05-1041-2T.jpg
> 
> So comfy!!
> 
> Yes, I am feeling better today! Thanks, April :flower:Click to expand...

ohhh yes my sister has one, i was planning on nicking it! they are very comfy! so much easier than rocking, i used to feed my newborn niece in it :)
glad youre feeling better :) x


----------



## new mummy2010

did you all like my scan pictures?


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh Haley yes sorry I did mean to tell you how gorgeous the scan pics are of lovely Nate.


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I had a routine smear in june that came back as "moderately abnormal". So I had a in-depth one in July where they put vinegar inside and it makes the abnormal cells change colour. While she was "in there" she said it wasn't that bad abs didn't need to do the LETZ procedure (which is where they burn off the bad cells) and just took a biopsy and said they'd see me again now. So I hope it's all ok
> 
> I had the burning off cells (was a fair chunk to be fair) 2 years back after being called for my first smear on my 25th birthday came back abnormal(waited like 3 weeks for results though mum went ape)was booked into hospital straight away and had it done bled for over 3 weeks was not nice glad you didnt have to suffer that lovely,cool seeing inside your fu fu hey!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Btw Hayley I've been meaning to send you a big hug for your wobble after the gender scan. I can completely understand. Until my nephew came along I only ever wanted girls and I'm sure I'd also feel a bit sad about a second boy too. But don't worry u will love your gorgeous Nate so much.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks i know people think ungrateful B**** but its rocked my world big time feel awful for how bad i feel and have had terrible pains which seem to be getting worse since i had scan done i feel its baby telli g me its P***ed off with me:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I used decopatch paper Sarachka:thumbup:
> 
> Right, laundry, kitchen and cabbage now....:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> They are gorgeous i want some:winkwink:
> 
> Kit you are tiny still i look bigger than you:winkwink::shrug:maybe im having a monster massive baby and your having a nice 6lb easy labour lolClick to expand...

Hmm, best not to get my hopes up but I'm sure I ordered an easy one :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> did you all like my scan pictures?

Loved 'em :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

scan pictures where?


----------



## Sarachka

Aww I don't want Gilly on hollyoaks to be a rapist bc I wuv him


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> And again these should be better!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 185123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185125

found them! so cute! hello little Nate :)


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> did you all like my scan pictures?

He looks so very adorable and healthy!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

i dont know if they do them in another country but you all need to try the rolo potz (mini icecream tub of rolo icecream) it is amazing!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Scan pics are fabbo xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Aww I don't want Gilly on hollyoaks to be a rapist bc I wuv him

Nooooooo! :shock: I used to watch Hollyoaks but have completely lost the plot (literally) A rapist? Never! Who did he attack?


----------



## mummyApril

im just uploading some 18 week 3 day bump pics at different angles to the comp wanna see? x


----------



## LunaLady

April - YES!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

the last picture is my girls walking to school today, they talked about their favourite things the whole way there it was very cute! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







18weeks3.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









18week3day1.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2









18week3day2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









18week3day4.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG00492-20110325-0840.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, Trin!! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Such a cute little pot you've got, April!! And what sweet darlings holding hands... :awww:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> the last picture is my girls walking to school today, they talked about their favourite things the whole way there it was very cute! :cloud9:

:cloud9: lovely pictures


----------



## kit_cat

Awww April...thanks for posting your pot pics. So lovely and so definitely baby bump like (unlike mine :blush:) You are blossoming and so is little bubba :cloud9:

The girls are so cute too :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks girls, my belly button is really poking out i used to have a really inny inny lol, the girls were little darlings this morning make me so proud especially when they are nice to each other like this lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> thanks girls, my belly button is really poking out i used to have a really inny inny lol, the girls were little darlings this morning make me so proud especially when they are nice to each other like this lol

It looks like you still have an inny..it doesn't look like an outy at all :shrug: Did you have an outy with the girls?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, my belly button is really poking out i used to have a really inny inny lol, the girls were little darlings this morning make me so proud especially when they are nice to each other like this lol
> 
> It looks like you still have an inny..it doesn't look like an outy at all :shrug: Did you have an outy with the girls?Click to expand...

your like the belly button police :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, my belly button is really poking out i used to have a really inny inny lol, the girls were little darlings this morning make me so proud especially when they are nice to each other like this lol
> 
> It looks like you still have an inny..it doesn't look like an outy at all :shrug: Did you have an outy with the girls?Click to expand...
> 
> your like the belly button police :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Crunchster..you have no idea how much I shudder at the thought of having an outy....:wacko: I have outaphobia :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, my belly button is really poking out i used to have a really inny inny lol, the girls were little darlings this morning make me so proud especially when they are nice to each other like this lol
> 
> It looks like you still have an inny..it doesn't look like an outy at all :shrug: Did you have an outy with the girls?Click to expand...
> 
> your like the belly button police :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchster..you have no idea how much I shudder at the thought of having an outy....:wacko: I have outaphobia :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs: your poor thing..... I didnt realise you had outaphobia ...this is serious ! perhaps you need to set up a BNB support group....for other like minded lost souls


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, my belly button is really poking out i used to have a really inny inny lol, the girls were little darlings this morning make me so proud especially when they are nice to each other like this lol
> 
> It looks like you still have an inny..it doesn't look like an outy at all :shrug: Did you have an outy with the girls?Click to expand...
> 
> your like the belly button police :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchster..you have no idea how much I shudder at the thought of having an outy....:wacko: I have outaphobia :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: your poor thing..... I didnt realise you had outaphobia ...this is serious ! perhaps you need to set up a BNB support group....for other like minded lost soulsClick to expand...

I tell you...if I end up with an outy it'll be worse than when Take That split up! There won't be enough help lines and counselling available to get me through :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, my belly button is really poking out i used to have a really inny inny lol, the girls were little darlings this morning make me so proud especially when they are nice to each other like this lol
> 
> It looks like you still have an inny..it doesn't look like an outy at all :shrug: Did you have an outy with the girls?Click to expand...

thats how much of an inny it definitely more outty now OH just laughed at it lol, i had a flat belly button when i was full term with the girls so this is a new stage hehe


----------



## mummyApril

but kit it goes all soft like a babys bum!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> but kit it goes all soft like a babys bum!

Does it?? Funny because my whole tum area is hard like a brick just now!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> but kit it goes all soft like a babys bum!
> 
> Does it?? Funny because my whole tum area is hard like a brick just now!Click to expand...

my belly button soft like a baby bum :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> but kit it goes all soft like a babys bum!
> 
> Does it?? Funny because my whole tum area is hard like a brick just now!Click to expand...

you will scare kit with all this talk of outeys !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> but kit it goes all soft like a babys bum!
> 
> Does it?? Funny because my whole tum area is hard like a brick just now!Click to expand...
> 
> you will scare kit with all this talk of outeys !Click to expand...

:argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night Turtletonian-girls (and :hi: hello Luna)
I am stuffed with potato pizza (thin pizza base with skordalia, parsley and mozzarella ... nom nom) and very ready for sleep. Moving all my big furniture tomorrow and doing a consult for a 3 week old pig with nerve damage (trampled by her mom and she can't stand or walk :nope:)
Yesterday Emmett (the 'end-bit pig') had surgery again. Hopefully his last surgery. He's so skinny. Not a good look for a piggle
So adieu until tomorrow afternoon
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Just caught up. My my my. And now I have to go. :( Catch up with you all at another time. :hugs: OB appointment soon... lingering headache to boot. :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

ah Trin poor piggy! hope youre ok, and that pizza sounds lush! 
Molly hope your headache goes!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Good night Turtletonian-girls (and :hi: hello Luna)
> I am stuffed with potato pizza (thin pizza base with skordalia, parsley and mozzarella ... nom nom) and very ready for sleep. Moving all my big furniture tomorrow and doing a consult for a 3 week old pig with nerve damage (trampled by her mom and she can't stand or walk :nope:)
> Yesterday Emmett (the 'end-bit pig') had surgery again. Hopefully his last surgery. He's so skinny. Not a good look for a piggle
> So adieu until tomorrow afternoon
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Good night Trin. Good luck tomorrow and I hope the ickle piggy is ok and Emmett has endured the last of his "successful" surgery :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Bye for now Molly...catch up soon I hope :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I just got hit with a huge terrified fear of being pregnant and giving birth. God job I'm not!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/R_CHAM%7E1.GIF

I won! I got into a challenge at the pool and beat the boys and they were soooooo gutted:haha:Our coach tried to give the ladies a different workout from the lads since it had lots of butterfly and push ups at the side of the pool and I was having none of it and insisted on doing the man session and not some weedy adaptation for feeble females:sulk: So Christophe (fast swimmer and really macho and a good friend and we :tease: each other alot) and his clan of equally macho men all guffawed at me and THE CHALLENGE WAS ON!

And who came in first and 2 lengths in front of Christophe?:smug: Thats right, Ants-in-her-Pants did https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/R_CHAM%7E1.GIF And it wasn't even that difficult because men, for all their strength, often run on supermarket brand batteries and we women on Duracell ones! 

So *Kit* I'm having a lovely gloat:haha: and deffo glad I shoved myself into going since I feel very pleasantly exhausted and we did some really interesting exercises:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I just got hit with a huge terrified fear of being pregnant and giving birth. God job I'm not!

Woooo, good practice for when it happens! I have those moments too.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/R_CHAM%7E1.GIF
> 
> I won! I got into a challenge at the pool and beat the boys and they were soooooo gutted:haha:Our coach tried to give the ladies a different workout from the lads since it had lots of butterfly and push ups at the side of the pool and I was having none of it and insisted on doing the man session and not some weedy adaptation for feeble females:sulk: So Christophe (fast swimmer and really macho and a good friend and we :tease: each other alot) and his clan of equally macho men all guffawed at me and THE CHALLENGE WAS ON!
> 
> And who came in first and 2 lengths in front of Christophe?:smug: Thats right, Ants-in-her-Pants did https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/R_CHAM%7E1.GIF And it wasn't even that difficult because men, for all their strength, often run on supermarket brand batteries and we women on Duracell ones!
> 
> So *Kit* I'm having a lovely gloat:haha: and deffo glad I shoved myself into going since I feel very pleasantly exhausted and we did some really interesting exercises:thumbup:

yay well done Holly :D


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/R_CHAM%7E1.GIF
> 
> I won! I got into a challenge at the pool and beat the boys and they were soooooo gutted:haha:Our coach tried to give the ladies a different workout from the lads since it had lots of butterfly and push ups at the side of the pool and I was having none of it and insisted on doing the man session and not some weedy adaptation for feeble females:sulk: So Christophe (fast swimmer and really macho and a good friend and we :tease: each other alot) and his clan of equally macho men all guffawed at me and THE CHALLENGE WAS ON!
> 
> And who came in first and 2 lengths in front of Christophe?:smug: Thats right, Ants-in-her-Pants did https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/R_CHAM%7E1.GIF And it wasn't even that difficult because men, for all their strength, often run on supermarket brand batteries and we women on Duracell ones!
> 
> So *Kit* I'm having a lovely gloat:haha: and deffo glad I shoved myself into going since I feel very pleasantly exhausted and we did some really interesting exercises:thumbup:

Well...that was definitely worth going for champ! Men really aren't worthy are they? :winkwink: Sounds like a lovely evening's swimbustulations :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Well done hollz, ironwoman!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I just got hit with a huge terrified fear of being pregnant and giving birth. God job I'm not!

Ha ha! On my cycle to the pool in the fragrant spring night air:cloud9: I thought to myself "jesus how on earth did I manage to get pregnant and be pregnant for 9 months and produce a baby!":shock: It all seems so impossible now!! Even just the getting pregnant for more than 6 weeks bit!:haha: Gotta laugh!

And *Trin* you're probably asleep but I said hello to a bat tonight on my night cycle to the pool on the off chance he was a distant friend or relative of the dear late Sir Godric:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanxxxx Girlzzz https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0011.gif


----------



## LunaLady

Nice work, Bethany!! That's awesome! I bet they were all quite impressed with you! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

GET WELL SOON PIGGY!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/nminicochon.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Please don't ask me what that pig smiley is doing.....???!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Please don't ask me what that pig smiley is doing.....???!!!!!

Enjoying his Friday me thinks !


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Please don't ask me what that pig smiley is doing.....???!!!!!

i wasnt going to say a thing! haha


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bmhjf0rKe8&feature=player_embedded

i want this kitten! this is so adorable and made me cry with laughter! lol


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Please don't ask me what that pig smiley is doing.....???!!!!!
> 
> Enjoying his Friday me thinks !Click to expand...

Is "Friday" a euphemism? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Awww, I've seen that kitty before April...it's THE CUTEST! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

i know Kit i really want it i think i may have to get a kitten like now! lol


----------



## kit_cat

Right ladies..I'm off for an early night I think...my clumsy body is very uncomfortable tonight.

Night night, catch y'all in the morning/tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently sat in John Lewis baby section on a glider chair.
> 
> Oooo, I'm having one of them for sure...a white or very pale leather one I hope (probably faux leather) Was it a nice one you were sitting on?Click to expand...
> 
> What's a glider chair:?:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a chair designed for feeding bebe usually which is on glider type rockers which allow you to very smoothly and gently rock while you sit in it if you wish. All padded and loverly :cloud9:Click to expand...

:blush: I fed baby mainly where I am now, on a hard chair in front of the computer, whilst e mailing friends or surfing. No gentle rocking for my bubba:haha: Does it have armrests? I can't do chairs with armrests since it hinders fluid knitting needle movement :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

good night kit sleep well x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently sat in John Lewis baby section on a glider chair.
> 
> Oooo, I'm having one of them for sure...a white or very pale leather one I hope (probably faux leather) Was it a nice one you were sitting on?Click to expand...
> 
> What's a glider chair:?:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a chair designed for feeding bebe usually which is on glider type rockers which allow you to very smoothly and gently rock while you sit in it if you wish. All padded and loverly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I fed baby mainly where I am now, on a hard chair in front of the computer, whilst e mailing friends or surfing. No gentle rocking for my bubba:haha: Does it have armrests? I can't do chairs with armrests since it hinders fluid knitting needle movement :shrug:Click to expand...

yes it has armrests but they are very spacious chairs x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night Kitty Kit:hugs::kiss: 
I only went swimming and I've got pages to catch up on, you really are natterers:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently sat in John Lewis baby section on a glider chair.
> 
> Oooo, I'm having one of them for sure...a white or very pale leather one I hope (probably faux leather) Was it a nice one you were sitting on?Click to expand...
> 
> What's a glider chair:?:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a chair designed for feeding bebe usually which is on glider type rockers which allow you to very smoothly and gently rock while you sit in it if you wish. All padded and loverly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I fed baby mainly where I am now, on a hard chair in front of the computer, whilst e mailing friends or surfing. No gentle rocking for my bubba:haha: Does it have armrests? I can't do chairs with armrests since it hinders fluid knitting needle movement :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yes it has armrests but they are very spacious chairs xClick to expand...

And I'm quite skinny so there should be room for my knitting needles:haha: I loooooooove my 'breastfeeding' chair though, not at all an official bf chair, just an Ikea wicker job -comfy but not so much so that at that 3am feed I was tempted to :sleep: in Hollinka's room on my chair rather than return to my bed! And now for knitting in her room while she plays it's fab, good back support and NO ARMRESTS!!! Will send a pic tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently sat in John Lewis baby section on a glider chair.
> 
> Oooo, I'm having one of them for sure...a white or very pale leather one I hope (probably faux leather) Was it a nice one you were sitting on?Click to expand...
> 
> What's a glider chair:?:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a chair designed for feeding bebe usually which is on glider type rockers which allow you to very smoothly and gently rock while you sit in it if you wish. All padded and loverly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I fed baby mainly where I am now, on a hard chair in front of the computer, whilst e mailing friends or surfing. No gentle rocking for my bubba:haha: Does it have armrests? I can't do chairs with armrests since it hinders fluid knitting needle movement :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yes it has armrests but they are very spacious chairs xClick to expand...
> 
> And I'm quite skinny so there should be room for my knitting needles:haha: I loooooooove my 'breastfeeding' chair though, not at all an official bf chair, just an Ikea wicker job -comfy but not so much so that at that 3am feed I was tempted to :sleep: in Hollinka's room on my chair rather than return to my bed! And now for knitting in her room while she plays it's fab, good back support and NO ARMRESTS!!! Will send a pic tomorrow:happydance:Click to expand...

ah that sounds nice! i need a chair like that so i dont feel tempted to snooze as im sure i will be extra tired with an extra buba this time lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I want a glider chair, too!! Those things are pure bliss. I fall asleep instantly when I sit in them... ;)
> 
> is a glider chair like a rocking chair? hope your sickness is lessening xClick to expand...
> 
> Here's what a glider chair looks like:
> https://www.therockingchaircompany.com/v/vspfiles/photos/SM-37779cb-05-1041-2T.jpg
> 
> So comfy!!
> 
> Yes, I am feeling better today! Thanks, April :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for pic Luna:thumbup: I think I'd get travel sick in one of those! I'd rather have a massage chair!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, that kitten is soooo cute!!! Hehe!


----------



## LunaLady

Really, Bethany? I quite like arm rests for knitting! My pectoral muscles get sore holding my arms up in front of me without arm rests. Your arms likely weight half what mine do, so perhaps it's a non-issue for you! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

OH! KMTEEHOO!!!

Hello!!!!!! Please speak!!! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You girls with your inny outer talk!!! Kit you mad belly button policewoman you, DO NOT JUMP OFF A CLIFF IN DESPAIR if at some point it goes outey!! At 30 weeks or so my Bellus Buttonus Flatus Perfectus... WENT OUTEY!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: But less than a week after the birth it was Flatus Perfectus again, WORRY NOT!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Really, Bethany? I quite like arm rests for knitting! My pectoral muscles get sore holding my arms up in front of me without arm rests. Your arms likely weight half what mine do, so perhaps it's a non-issue for you! :haha:

I am Ironwoman. I can knit with rods of iron, me :bodyb: 

I find they flick and catch if there's something in the way:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

On my phone and in the car... just left my doctor's office. My blood pressure is fabulous, the baby has a heart beat of 144 and I've only gained 1 pound in the last 4 weeks. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

AT LAST! PROPER POT PICS!:thumbup: A front view, a side view, a 3/4's view and all with clothing lifted up, well done Mummyapril:kiss:
Gorge pot, it looks a tad girly though no? Feel free to :grr: me for saying that! Any shots of you preggars with your girls perchance? 
And the pic of your girls is soooo cute, it brought tears to my eyes, but you all know what an emotional woos I am and how I dream of a little Emily to hold Holly's hand:cloud9: And English school uniform, I'd forgotten about that!!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> On my phone and in the car... just left my doctor's office. My blood pressure is fabulous, the baby has a heart beat of 144 and I've only gained 1 pound in the last 4 weeks. :)

wow low heartbeat boy...my dad stands by this theory! told you we were having boys (by our bumps lol)


----------



## mummyApril

my friend has just found out she is almost 15 weeks pregnant! she has a 6 month old and didnt even realise! how crazy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's EXCELLENT Molly my love:hugs: Go home and have some of those biscuits you like, Orbeos is it?!! Something like that!!:munch:

I'm off to bed, got to be at the pool again in 10hrs time :fool:

Night night my Furtles :kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> AT LAST! PROPER POT PICS!:thumbup: A front view, a side view, a 3/4's view and all with clothing lifted up, well done Mummyapril:kiss:
> Gorge pot, it looks a tad girly though no? Feel free to :grr: me for saying that! Any shots of you preggars with your girls perchance?
> And the pic of your girls is soooo cute, it brought tears to my eyes, but you all know what an emotional woos I am and how I dream of a little Emily to hold Holly's hand:cloud9: And English school uniform, I'd forgotten about that!!

Ah Holly you will get your Emily i know! 

ohh do you think girly shape thats nice to hear for a change of everything being boy lol, sadly i have none of when i was pregnant with the girls i didnt own a camera (which is why i take so many now haha) i dont mind having a girl again, thankyou so much for such a lovely post :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> That's EXCELLENT Molly my love:hugs: Go home and have some of those biscuits you like, Orbeos is it?!! Something like that!!:munch:
> 
> I'm off to bed, got to be at the pool again in 10hrs time :fool:
> 
> Night night my Furtles :kiss::hugs::flower:

night night sleep tight x


----------



## mummyApril

i am off to the land of nod also now, good night everyone and to everyone who has just started out their day have a lovely day xxx


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> On my phone and in the car... just left my doctor's office. My blood pressure is fabulous, the baby has a heart beat of 144 and I've only gained 1 pound in the last 4 weeks. :)
> 
> wow low heartbeat boy...my dad stands by this theory! told you we were having boys (by our bumps lol)Click to expand...

I believe in thy our heartbeat was fast and it was a girl


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> On my phone and in the car... just left my doctor's office. My blood pressure is fabulous, the baby has a heart beat of 144 and I've only gained 1 pound in the last 4 weeks. :)
> 
> wow low heartbeat boy...my dad stands by this theory! told you we were having boys (by our bumps lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in thy our heartbeat was fast and it was a girlClick to expand...

I'm hoping... the girls were both in the 160's. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Headache is still lingering like no other. :( 

Holly- Fabulous about your challenge success. Put those stupido macho boys in their place. [-(


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Headache is still lingering like no other. :(
> 
> Holly- Fabulous about your challenge success. Put those stupido macho boys in their place. [-(

Poor Molly! Can you have a cup of tea? Sometimes for me (if it's not a migraine) one cup of tea will give just enough caffeine to get rid of a headache. If not, I swear by Tigerbalm applied to the forehead for migraines. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Luna you have a raspberry :D :happydance: I remember having a raspberry x


----------



## new mummy2010

morning all laptop got nabbed by Reece last night so thats why i was'nt on thankyou for saying scan pictures are cute starting to come round to the idea and off to next sale later (yay) for blue bargains........first tallula is having her hair cut!!! Yesterday OH came home early we both watched Reece's class do their performance with their instruments at the civic hall ,then went for lunch and OH went to mums salon for hair chop we then bought some plant pots and compost and i planted lots of flowers and OH fired up the barbie and we had a bbq tea!!! Was a nice skiving day from work!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> did you all like my scan pictures?
> 
> He looks so very adorable and healthy!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you Luna and :happydance: for yourrasberry:thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> the last picture is my girls walking to school today, they talked about their favourite things the whole way there it was very cute! :cloud9:

Cute girls bet they do their fair share of falling out though too so sweet to see them holding hands:cloud9:
Your bump is huge :winkwink:bit like mine i predict girl though



TrinityMom said:


> Good night Turtletonian-girls (and :hi: hello Luna)
> I am stuffed with potato pizza (thin pizza base with skordalia, parsley and mozzarella ... nom nom) and very ready for sleep. Moving all my big furniture tomorrow and doing a consult for a 3 week old pig with nerve damage (trampled by her mom and she can't stand or walk :nope:)
> Yesterday Emmett (the 'end-bit pig') had surgery again. Hopefully his last surgery. He's so skinny. Not a good look for a piggle
> So adieu until tomorrow afternoon
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I want pizza :thumbup:, you be careful lifting furniture:hugs:poor poorly piggywigs what does Emmett have done Trin ?



HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/R_CHAM%7E1.GIF
> 
> I won! I got into a challenge at the pool and beat the boys and they were soooooo gutted:haha:Our coach tried to give the ladies a different workout from the lads since it had lots of butterfly and push ups at the side of the pool and I was having none of it and insisted on doing the man session and not some weedy adaptation for feeble females:sulk: So Christophe (fast swimmer and really macho and a good friend and we :tease: each other alot) and his clan of equally macho men all guffawed at me and THE CHALLENGE WAS ON!
> 
> And who came in first and 2 lengths in front of Christophe?:smug: Thats right, Ants-in-her-Pants did https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/R_CHAM%7E1.GIF And it wasn't even that difficult because men, for all their strength, often run on supermarket brand batteries and we women on Duracell ones!
> 
> So *Kit* I'm having a lovely gloat:haha: and deffo glad I shoved myself into going since I feel very pleasantly exhausted and we did some really interesting exercises:thumbup:


Yes they underestimate that cute pink bunny on the advert that keeps going on and on and on thats us!!!!

Well done you champion you !!:hugs:




Mollykins said:


> On my phone and in the car... just left my doctor's office. My blood pressure is fabulous, the baby has a heart beat of 144 and I've only gained 1 pound in the last 4 weeks. :)

Molly i dont know about this hb stuff as not heard ours since the 7 wk scan we paid for dunno why:shrug:maybe at my 28wk app at Anti D clinic who knows maybe i need to ask:shrug:, im so pleased your bebe is doing grest guns in there :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: new mummy! :hi: molly great news about your scan... Your one way to finding out or deciding team :yellow: or not :) :hi: holly lovely win for you yesterday I did some indoor yoga yesterday and I feel better about it! I have Erin all day today :cloud9: but she's running late and I'm up for nothing! Boo. :hi: luna... Hope you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

Yay!! It's Saturday and although the sun is not shining, it is not raining or windy soooooo, me and Mr I will be a-strolling this morning I think :happydance: I'll aim for my six miles but see how I feel.

I think I've chosen my pram too...sorry, travel system :blush: Here it is....

https://www.quinny.com/ot-en/strollers/urban-use/buzz-3 :cloud9:

It's definitely between the above and this......

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_stroller :cloud9:

What's going on in the land of the loverly turtles today?

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You girls with your inny outer talk!!! Kit you mad belly button policewoman you, DO NOT JUMP OFF A CLIFF IN DESPAIR if at some point it goes outey!! At 30 weeks or so my Bellus Buttonus Flatus Perfectus... WENT OUTEY!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: But less than a week after the birth it was Flatus Perfectus again, WORRY NOT!:thumbup:

:shock: *stares anxiously at belly button till 30 weeks*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> On my phone and in the car... just left my doctor's office. My blood pressure is fabulous, the baby has a heart beat of 144 and I've only gained 1 pound in the last 4 weeks. :)

:yipee:

That's great news Molly :thumbup: So glad all is well with you and little bubba :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my friend has just found out she is almost 15 weeks pregnant! she has a 6 month old and didnt even realise! how crazy!

Hmm, we've said it before but how can someone not know for this long? Bizarre!! :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Awww, Luna..you have a little rasp. :cloud9: Time is moving a bit more quickly no?


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley...sounds like a lovely day yesterday...hope today is just as good :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Jaynie :hi:

Hope you have a great weekend and that Miss Erin is on good form :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning April :wave:

I see you lurking :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

gd morning Kit x


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! Had a fun night went to a bithday party and had a couple yummy drinks ( that's all it takes for me to get drunk :/) I thought I posted this yesterday but I dont c it so I'll post it again. 

A couple girls were so rude and mean to Me on the loss site. I think I'm just sticking to this thread with u kind girls. I am upset I lost a girl there is nothing wrong with that. I obviously would not b upset if next baby is a boy as long as he is healthy. Is there something wrong to hope for a girl or twin boy girl since I lost a girl and want one again? I mean they were jumping down my throat I couldn't believe it!I'm never going on the loss part of this site again.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> morning all laptop got nabbed by Reece last night so thats why i was'nt on thankyou for saying scan pictures are cute starting to come round to the idea and off to next sale later (yay) for blue bargains........first tallula is having her hair cut!!! Yesterday OH came home early we both watched Reece's class do their performance with their instruments at the civic hall ,then went for lunch and OH went to mums salon for hair chop we then bought some plant pots and compost and i planted lots of flowers and OH fired up the barbie and we had a bbq tea!!! Was a nice skiving day from work!!!

Hey you yesterday sound like us today! After animal toe nails we're going to get some flowers to plant and have a barbecue dinner:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

hey yalllllllllll.

SATURDAY YAY

Addie ignore any bitches anywhere, we're the only bitches you need :happydance: We all understand what you mean. Ignore them! 

KIT So you're doing nursery decoration today? You need to keep updating us with photos cos I really wanna see!

HOLLICHKA What you diddling today?

TRIN I understand about people being inconsideratly pregnant - I feel like that too. So rude of them! I understand what you mean though, it's so hard not be sad.

JAYNIE enjoy your day with Erinochka. I wish I was spending today with mr alex. i'll PM you a new photo of him btw that my sis sent.

HAYLEECHKA How are you feeling todya my love? I hope you're OK, don't like to think y ouve been feeling down lately.

APRIL lovely pot pics, I want!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Saturday Folks!

Off to the vets:happydance: 

Have fun with Erin Jaynie!

Catch you later:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Diddling lots of stuff:thumbup: Will tell all later:flower: Muchus Rushus!


----------



## addie25

Thanks Sara!! So tonigts thr bachelorette party. Hope I have a good time.


----------



## Sarachka

I bet you do Addie, just have a couple of drinks to get you relaxed and just try and think "this is my last night out before my IVF is a success and I'm pregnant with a gorgeous healthy baby, so I'm going ot have an awesome time"


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I bet you do Addie, just have a couple of drinks to get you relaxed and just try and think "this is my last night out before my IVF is a success and I'm pregnant with a gorgeous healthy baby, so I'm going ot have an awesome time"

Very true. I had this awesome drink called oatmeal cookie last night that was AMAZING! I think t was unique to that bar tho :( I'm hoping I can find it again tonigt :)


----------



## Sarachka

TUMNBLEWEED

innolike!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I bet you do Addie, just have a couple of drinks to get you relaxed and just try and think "this is my last night out before my IVF is a success and I'm pregnant with a gorgeous healthy baby, so I'm going ot have an awesome time"
> 
> Very true. I had this awesome drink called oatmeal cookie last night that was AMAZING! I think t was unique to that bar tho :( I'm hoping I can find it again tonigt :)Click to expand...

omg what was in it? i cant imagine a cocktail like that!


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Sara you can borrow it when my back hurts? lol x


----------



## addie25

I have no idea what was in it but it tasted like oat meal cookies n was strong!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning!

Thank you April and Kit for my raspberry love!! :cloud9:

Time is moving pretty quickly. First two months are already done! Crazy.

Feeling pretty good so far this morning (knock on wood...). Yesterday was pretty good, as well. I hope this is a sign my morning sickness is easing up a bit! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

What are everyone's favourite songs to sing to? I love a good sing and that's what I'm doing at the moment while OH is out.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Headache is still lingering like no other. :(
> 
> Holly- Fabulous about your challenge success. Put those stupido macho boys in their place. [-(
> 
> Poor Molly! Can you have a cup of tea? Sometimes for me (if it's not a migraine) one cup of tea will give just enough caffeine to get rid of a headache. If not, I swear by Tigerbalm applied to the forehead for migraines. :thumbup:Click to expand...

It started off as a migraine in the morning and I tried EVERYTHING throughout the day. :nope: Sad day.


----------



## mummyApril

I love to sing to dido! Molly hope your head feels better
Iv had enough of men! For a lifetime!


----------



## Sarachka

oooh yes April thank you, Dido! I love a few of her songs ot sing to esp Here with Me and THnak You, I'd forgotten about them cheers!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies! Had a fun night went to a bithday party and had a couple yummy drinks ( that's all it takes for me to get drunk :/) I thought I posted this yesterday but I dont c it so I'll post it again.
> 
> A couple girls were so rude and mean to Me on the loss site. I think I'm just sticking to this thread with u kind girls. I am upset I lost a girl there is nothing wrong with that. I obviously would not b upset if next baby is a boy as long as he is healthy. Is there something wrong to hope for a girl or twin boy girl since I lost a girl and want one again? I mean they were jumping down my throat I couldn't believe it!I'm never going on the loss part of this site again.

Addie..I think the unfortunate thing with the written word is that often it doesn't say something how you mean it or is easily taken out of context. When you add this to very raw and sensitive emotional people who have suffered losses, well sometimes the result is what just happened to you I think. Don't take to heart whatever was said, you haven't done/said anything wrong but you are right...on the turtles thread we do all seem to have an unspoken rule of letting everyone say how they feel without judgement. It's a very rare thing and I'm also very thankful to be able to come on here and "let it all hang out" without fear of people recoiling in horror! 

Don't sweat it addie...stick with us m'love :hugs:

Oh, and that cocktail sounds delish! Molly will be interested to know that I've had an Oreo cookie cocktail :cloud9: 

Tonight will be fine also...just relax and enjoy the couple of hours you'll be there for what they are.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> hey yalllllllllll.
> 
> SATURDAY YAY
> 
> Addie ignore any bitches anywhere, we're the only bitches you need :happydance: We all understand what you mean. Ignore them!
> 
> KIT So you're doing nursery decoration today? You need to keep updating us with photos cos I really wanna see!
> 
> HOLLICHKA What you diddling today?
> 
> TRIN I understand about people being inconsideratly pregnant - I feel like that too. So rude of them! I understand what you mean though, it's so hard not be sad.
> 
> JAYNIE enjoy your day with Erinochka. I wish I was spending today with mr alex. i'll PM you a new photo of him btw that my sis sent.
> 
> HAYLEECHKA How are you feeling todya my love? I hope you're OK, don't like to think y ouve been feeling down lately.
> 
> APRIL lovely pot pics, I want!!!!

Not quite nursery decor just yet..still finishing the second bedroom/shower room THEN will be working on the bathroom and nursery. I will keep you updated with photos of course :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> oooh yes April thank you, Dido! I love a few of her songs ot sing to esp Here with Me and THnak You, I'd forgotten about them cheers!

thats ok when i have loads of housework to do i put her cd on n belt it out lol :)


----------



## mummyApril

looking forward to seeing the pics of the rooms Kit :)


----------



## addie25

Kit: I agree completely. I even told the girls I understand we can't hear eachother and so it may create false perceptions. I also said I would not call them rude for what they said bc they r hurting but to remember I an hurting 2 and never once said I would b sad with a boy but that I miss my girl n would like a girl next time( that's not saying I would not b grilled with a boy!) 

The turtles are amazing and supportive n I love how we can speak our mind n know no one will judge us. 

That drink u had sounds amazing!!! I hope I find an interesting drink tonight. Since I didn't drink in 7 months those 2 drinks hit me hard ( I never drink much anyway so prob woulda been same situation but I wasn't walking completely straiht lol) all my friends said I can't walk straight sober ( I have an inner ear issue do I fall sometimes yessssss but come on I don't walk around like a drunk lol)

U girls have really been a support to me and more than that have really made me excited to try again with ivf THANK U ALl!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Yay!! It's Saturday and although the sun is not shining, it is not raining or windy soooooo, me and Mr I will be a-strolling this morning I think :happydance: I'll aim for my six miles but see how I feel.
> 
> I think I've chosen my pram too...sorry, travel system :blush: Here it is....
> 
> https://www.quinny.com/ot-en/strollers/urban-use/buzz-3 :cloud9:
> 
> It's definitely between the above and this......
> 
> https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_stroller :cloud9:
> 
> What's going on in the land of the loverly turtles today?
> 
> :kiss::hugs:


Kit me and OH love the i-candy peach number quinnys are so common right now too no offense to anybody who has one:thumbup:how was your stroll with Mr I?



kit_cat said:


> Hayley...sounds like a lovely day yesterday...hope today is just as good :kiss:


Yes today Tallula had her hair washed and her nails trimmed and her fur all shaved off and she looked totally divine:cloud9:until we just went on our dog walk and she was scratching the grass and fell arse first into the dirty canal OH had to rescue her:dohh:..........and it resulted in another bath when we got home!!! Went to Next and got a few bits for Nate and Reece and met a mum from work who has offered loads of baba boy clothes and bouncy chair and bits and bobs and is going to bring them to work and send me pics on FB later so thats cool!!! She is a very clean mama and her boys have gorge clothes some not even worn she says:happydance:




HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> morning all laptop got nabbed by Reece last night so thats why i was'nt on thankyou for saying scan pictures are cute starting to come round to the idea and off to next sale later (yay) for blue bargains........first tallula is having her hair cut!!! Yesterday OH came home early we both watched Reece's class do their performance with their instruments at the civic hall ,then went for lunch and OH went to mums salon for hair chop we then bought some plant pots and compost and i planted lots of flowers and OH fired up the barbie and we had a bbq tea!!! Was a nice skiving day from work!!!
> 
> Hey you yesterday sound like us today! After animal toe nails we're going to get some flowers to plant and have a barbecue dinner:haha:Click to expand...

Haha B great minds think alike hey!!! No bbq weather today brrrrrrrrr tis freezing again :growlmad: but my panseys look ok so im pleased oh damn i forgot to go PO again:dohh:i will go Monday on way home as early finish at 4:happydance:(sorry)will be xmas by time i do it!!!



Sarachka said:


> hey yalllllllllll.
> 
> SATURDAY YAY
> 
> Addie ignore any bitches anywhere, we're the only bitches you need :happydance: We all understand what you mean. Ignore them!
> 
> KIT So you're doing nursery decoration today? You need to keep updating us with photos cos I really wanna see!
> 
> HOLLICHKA What you diddling today?
> 
> TRIN I understand about people being inconsideratly pregnant - I feel like that too. So rude of them! I understand what you mean though, it's so hard not be sad.
> 
> JAYNIE enjoy your day with Erinochka. I wish I was spending today with mr alex. i'll PM you a new photo of him btw that my sis sent.
> 
> HAYLEECHKA How are you feeling todya my love? I hope you're OK, don't like to think y ouve been feeling down lately.
> 
> APRIL lovely pot pics, I want!!!!

Hi Sara im ok getting used to the whole idea really need to stop getting my hopes up about stuff as from years of experience of dreams and plans back firing i should know things dont work out the way you want!!
How are you any more tests??:hugs:



LunaLady said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Thank you April and Kit for my raspberry love!! :cloud9:
> 
> Time is moving pretty quickly. First two months are already done! Crazy.
> 
> Feeling pretty good so far this morning (knock on wood...). Yesterday was pretty good, as well. I hope this is a sign my morning sickness is easing up a bit! :thumbup:

Luna lovely yes it will ease up soon :hugs:you did wish for it though remember:haha:

Addie i hope yu have a good night and like sara says think of it as your last night to be free get drunkereed be silly and have no worries:hugs:for the silly people upsetting you too


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> What are everyone's favourite songs to sing to? I love a good sing and that's what I'm doing at the moment while OH is out.

Personally I love to sing full belt to cheesy pop tunes....only when noone else is around to witness the atrocity that is my singing :blush:

Particular faves of mine are Dolly Parton - 9 to 5, Gloria Gaynor - I will survive etc...you get the picture I'm sure.

On the slightly less cheesy side, I'm loving The Script at the mo', a bit of Kings of Leon....and oddly I've been singing along with Lily Allen too (I like her cheeky yet clever lyrics)

I wuv music I do :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie such a sweet post xx

Molly so sorry you have a poo headache no like headaches

I have some semi exciting news but am trying not to get my HOPES UP!!!


----------



## addie25

Kit: I love singing as well but me I don't care who hears lol bc im not going to stop even if they hate my voice i loveeeeee to sing!!!When I was young I had a great voice I had lead parts singing then when I got to be 17 my voice changed. It's not horrible but no longer great :( w.e I will keep on singing n those who don't like it can cover their ears!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara i need a blue sparkley please


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Headache is still lingering like no other. :(
> 
> Holly- Fabulous about your challenge success. Put those stupido macho boys in their place. [-(
> 
> Poor Molly! Can you have a cup of tea? Sometimes for me (if it's not a migraine) one cup of tea will give just enough caffeine to get rid of a headache. If not, I swear by Tigerbalm applied to the forehead for migraines. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It started off as a migraine in the morning and I tried EVERYTHING throughout the day. :nope: Sad day.Click to expand...

Oh Molly...your poor head :nope: Is it better today or still hanging in the background? Take it easy.


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Addie such a sweet post xx
> 
> Molly so sorry you have a poo headache no like headaches
> 
> I have some semi exciting news but am trying not to get my HOPES UP!!!

What's the exciting news:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I love to sing to dido! Molly hope your head feels better
> Iv had enough of men! For a lifetime!

Oh no April..what's he done now?


----------



## Sarachka

oh noes Aprilinka, what's wrong?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit: I agree completely. I even told the girls I understand we can't hear eachother and so it may create false perceptions. I also said I would not call them rude for what they said bc they r hurting but to remember I an hurting 2 and never once said I would b sad with a boy but that I miss my girl n would like a girl next time( that's not saying I would not b grilled with a boy!)
> 
> The turtles are amazing and supportive n I love how we can speak our mind n know no one will judge us.
> 
> That drink u had sounds amazing!!! I hope I find an interesting drink tonight. Since I didn't drink in 7 months those 2 drinks hit me hard ( I never drink much anyway so prob woulda been same situation but I wasn't walking completely straiht lol) all my friends said I can't walk straight sober ( I have an inner ear issue do I fall sometimes yessssss but come on I don't walk around like a drunk lol)
> 
> U girls have really been a support to me and more than that have really made me excited to try again with ivf THANK U ALl!!!

..and you should be excited too! I'm glad you are feeling much better about everything now :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yes bring on the shots!!!! It's so worth it!! Wish it was starting already but soon enough.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit: I love singing as well but me I don't care who hears lol bc im not going to stop even if they hate my voice i loveeeeee to sing!!!When I was young I had a great voice I had lead parts singing then when I got to be 17 my voice changed. It's not horrible but no longer great :( w.e I will keep on singing n those who don't like it can cover their ears!

:haha: Quite right...love your attitude!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Addie such a sweet post xx
> 
> Molly so sorry you have a poo headache no like headaches
> 
> I have some semi exciting news but am trying not to get my HOPES UP!!!
> 
> What's the exciting news:happydance:Click to expand...

Yes Hayley...what gives?......SPILL young lady :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

i may be moving to the house next door very long story will tell after tea


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I love both prams but I love the peach one more (the second option you showed us)... not sure why though. Pretty sure it's just aesthetics. I can't believe you and *Addie*... talking about cookie cocktails... makes me salivate while feeling guilty because I'm pregnant. tsk tsk. :winkwink:

Hayley- What's the news? What's the news??

April- What's the poo headed male done? :hugs:

Addie- I am glad you enjoyed your time out and don't give a mind to the ladies who had nothing but mean words for you. They are clearly not turtles. :smug: 

Everyone I missed, I'm sorry... I've been trying to catch up all morning but between child and OH needs and sisterly phone calls and bills and packing plans and organizations... so tired and distracted. At least there is a bit of sun breaking through the rain clouds every now and again. :thumbup: Hello all! :wave: I hope you are enjoying your Saturday. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

That sounds exciting!!!! Can't wait to hear the story. Enjoy tea!


----------



## mummyApril

Yay for your exciting news Hayley, he's lied to me long long story but its not the first time but I thought we had got past that (before I fell pregnant) but if he can lie to me while pregnant what do I do? I can't be single again as you know my situation and the people that will talk!


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley...oh dear regarding Tallulah...in the canal after being all primped and preened by the groomer :nope: Not good.

Also, luckily, I don't really know many peeps with babies so haven't seen the Quinny about too much. The thing with the ICandy peach is that you have to buy the carrycot as the pushchair attachment won't do from birth (the Quinny will do from birth without needing the carrycot) and the actual seat in the ICandy peach is quite small which means if you have a big bubba, it ain't gonna last very long. I just don't know for sure yet but I do love the look of the ICandy :cloud9:

I took some pics of my stroll with Mr I today...'twas very pleasant. I may bore you with them later :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooo, I'm intrigued Hayley...look forward to the whole story of the possible house move :happydance:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Yay for your exciting news Hayley, he's lied to me long long story but its not the first time but I thought we had got past that (before I fell pregnant) but if he can lie to me while pregnant what do I do? I can't be single again as you know my situation and the people that will talk!

I'm so sorry he lied to u. I don't know much else since I was off for a wile and so can't offer much advice since I dont know ur situation but the part where people will talk ... Who cares what people think u are a strong woman and u know what is best for u and if staying with him is best for u then stay and work it out and if leaving is best for u then leave and dont care what other say.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Yay for your exciting news Hayley, he's lied to me long long story but its not the first time but I thought we had got past that (before I fell pregnant) but if he can lie to me while pregnant what do I do? I can't be single again as you know my situation and the people that will talk!

Uh-oh. Is it a biggie April? I know a lie is a lie but does it need to mean disaster for your relationship?


----------



## new mummy2010

April whats he lie about lovely? And i don't know the story why you cant be single?

just going for bath then will write my essay about the house next door!!!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your exciting news Hayley, he's lied to me long long story but its not the first time but I thought we had got past that (before I fell pregnant) but if he can lie to me while pregnant what do I do? I can't be single again as you know my situation and the people that will talk!
> 
> I'm so sorry he lied to u. I don't know much else since I was off for a wile and so can't offer much advice since I dont know ur situation but the part where people will talk ... Who cares what people think u are a strong woman and u know what is best for u and if staying with him is best for u then stay and work it out and if leaving is best for u then leave and dont care what other say.Click to expand...

Thankyou Addie means a lot :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your exciting news Hayley, he's lied to me long long story but its not the first time but I thought we had got past that (before I fell pregnant) but if he can lie to me while pregnant what do I do? I can't be single again as you know my situation and the people that will talk!
> 
> Uh-oh. Is it a biggie April? I know a lie is a lie but does it need to mean disaster for your relationship?Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your exciting news Hayley, he's lied to me long long story but its not the first time but I thought we had got past that (before I fell pregnant) but if he can lie to me while pregnant what do I do? I can't be single again as you know my situation and the people that will talk!
> 
> Uh-oh. Is it a biggie April? I know a lie is a lie but does it need to mean disaster for your relationship?Click to expand...

I think it is to me I'm not on laptop at moment I will email you when I get it back just so lost and no one else I can talk to x


----------



## Sarachka

oh april i'm sorry, we're all here for you.


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your exciting news Hayley, he's lied to me long long story but its not the first time but I thought we had got past that (before I fell pregnant) but if he can lie to me while pregnant what do I do? I can't be single again as you know my situation and the people that will talk!
> 
> I'm so sorry he lied to u. I don't know much else since I was off for a wile and so can't offer much advice since I dont know ur situation but the part where people will talk ... Who cares what people think u are a strong woman and u know what is best for u and if staying with him is best for u then stay and work it out and if leaving is best for u then leave and dont care what other say.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou Addie means a lot :hugs:Click to expand...

We r all here for u. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Agreed, April we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Currently listening to "Almost Lover" -A Fine Frenzy while packing... and BnB checking in. :)


----------



## addie25

I should start packing but my aunt is textin me n being hilarious so I am procrastinating!!! The women in my family have the Peter pan issue we never grow up we just have fun n act silly our entire lives.


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou all of you x


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I should start packing but my aunt is textin me n being hilarious so I am procrastinating!!! The women in my family have the Peter pan issue we never grow up we just have fun n act silly our entire lives.

were like that too haha have a lovely time x


----------



## Mollykins

April- :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- :hugs:

thankyou my love, how is your head? x


----------



## Sarachka

I'm bored


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I'm bored

me too!


----------



## mummyApril

altho i could sleep right now but then i wouldnt sleep tnight :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

I just had a catch up and was very strict about not replying 'en route' since I get sidetracked very easily :wacko:

*April* what's up? It sounds serious, I hope you're ok?:hugs:


*Hayley* our barbecue was rained off, but I got 3 lavender bushes planted and will plant the flowers tomorrow:thumbup: 

General info; I don't ever sing to what I actually listen to, though I had a good go at LA woman by the Doors the other day rollerblading:haha: I sing lots of Christmas Carols (all year round) and school hymns and Kenny Rogers songs and Simon & Garfunkel and baby songs like Teddy Bear's Picnic :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

April- It's better thank you. :thumbup: I am packing and sorting and about to start on lunch. sigh. The doctor told my OH yesterday that I'm not to pick up more than 20 pounds/9 kg. :dohh: Not a lot I can do while he's looking now. :haha: How are you feeling?

Sara- I'm sorry you are so bored. Would you like to come over and pack with me? :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> I just had a catch up and was very strict about not replying 'en route' since I get sidetracked very easily :wacko:
> 
> *April* what's up? It sounds serious, I hope you're ok?:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Hayley* our barbecue was rained off, but I got 3 lavender bushes planted and will plant the flowers tomorrow:thumbup:
> 
> General info; I don't ever sing to what I actually listen to, though I had a good go at LA woman by the Doors the other day rollerblading:haha: I sing lots of Christmas Carols (all year round) and school hymns and Kenny Rogers songs and Simon & Garfunkel and baby songs like Teddy Bear's Picnic
> 
> :haha:

I sing a tun of Christmas songs! Oh holy night is my favorite. When i was younger I sang it to my mom( Celine Dione version) and the light blew out in just he room we were in. I was convinced my voice cracked the bulb!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

OK Molls, a little jaunt to Oregan (right?) sounds awesome right now, but only if we can have a trip to TARGET!


----------



## mummyApril

Holly that is such a cute pic of LO 
Molly im not too bad miserable and bored but things could be worse lol, 20 pounds isnt a lot! you must be bored lol x


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Girls 

Addie I am so sorry that you have been treated that way on another post, :hugs: it takes courage to say how your feeling and no one should judge whatever feelings you have :hugs:

April, sorry about the OH....they really are just boys sometimes !!! 

hi everyone else, hope your well :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Addie I am so sorry that you have been treated that way on another post, :hugs: it takes courage to say how your feeling and no one should judge whatever feelings you have :hugs:
> 
> April, sorry about the OH....they really are just boys sometimes !!!
> 
> hi everyone else, hope your well :flower:

thanks hun hope youre well x


----------



## Sarachka

I've sang everything I like to sing about a million times:

Les Mis
Phantom
Moulin Rouge
Glee
Cabaret
Evita
Dido
Bon Jovi (don't laugh)


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Addie I am so sorry that you have been treated that way on another post, :hugs: it takes courage to say how your feeling and no one should judge whatever feelings you have :hugs:
> 
> April, sorry about the OH....they really are just boys sometimes !!!
> 
> hi everyone else, hope your well :flower:

Thank u I am not Branching out aging I am staying only with the turtles. I just thought people who lost a baby would b good to talk to as well but I was wrong.


----------



## new mummy2010

The house story!!!


Well we currently live in a 2 bed apartment on the estate i grew up on around the corner from my mummy and down the road from my nana and dad, and across town from my grandma, so obviously we want to stay around here ideally and i will be on :cloud9:if we can do!! We have given ourselves a limit of this time next year we need to be out of here anyway, we have looked at private renting in town and we are looking at anything from £700 upwards for a pokey new build 3 bed house, as now we are having a boy we have no hope of getting a house from the housing people who are currently our landlords:growlmad:! Well this is where it gets exciting the house next door was sold last summer by a friend of ours and bought by a couple or so we thought:dohh:until our last neighbour told us the guy had bought it for his mistress!, he use to call round in the daytime in the beginning and at weekends i think he was telling his wife he was golfing or something:shrug:anyway he stopped coming after a few ublic rows for all to hear on the front ! The house has seemed to be unoccupied for weeks no comings and goings no cars etc and we were beginning to wonder whats going on:shrug:firstly the daughter moved her stuff out in her car and her boyfriends and then we saw the son a few times walking the dogs that were usually locked in the garage:shrug:no sign of the mum lady though. Until last thursday she returned or so it seemed until OH went out last sat morning and said next door is moving :wacko:we saw her and a new guy on the scene filling up the big white van and keep coming back and a random caret van pull up to show her carpet for her stairs he says:shrug:We didnt really think much of it and she never usually spoke or anything like that not even hi or morning when she was here:growlmad:So thursday i go see my friend Lucy who's nana happens to live next door to the house next door to us (next door but one describes it better:dohh:)she says "did you hear about her next door doing a flit ?" "yes i saw her going blah blah!!(says me)",she goes on to say the man (who bought the house for this woman) & his lady wife came banging on her door on wednesday to ask all sorts of questions what was the van like what name was on the side blah blah and turns out the woman who dissapeared was a family friend ended up losing her business and her husband ran off abroad to avade tax payments and she started said affair with the man :wacko:his wife found out and she threw him out (when i remember back he was here for a week or so not long after she moved in complete with his lotus elise and all!!) thats when the on the front's rows came about and he went (back to his poor wife it now appears) they had bought as investment and rented it out to her as she had lost her house she has not paid rent for 5 months and had been running up phone bills in his name and un be known to our friend and the man all the household bills were in our friends name still and i had givin the daughter out internet password and they had been using our net:growlmad:(she told me it was for 3-4 days when they moved in before hers was sorted, who would'nt right:shrug:).Little miss marple here nosey parkerpants had noticed name on said white van and carpet van and the man had come round yesterday when we were off concert watching,plant buying etc so my lovely neighbour Margeret told us whilst bbq'ing last night can ya'all see where this interesting but long story is going???? Hayley gets all excited and tells OH we must rugby tackle man when he comes by and talk him into renting us said house in echange for Hayleymarplepants information about the con artist vanishing!! This morning he appered next door with wife cleaning windows etc and OH was at gym i txt saying quick man next door!!! I jump in bath hopping out making sure he didnt go before OH got back from time to time!!! Man rugby tackled OH & me and Tallula sat on the chair watching their reflections in the mirror trying to lip read and read body language of the nodding and laughing men...........we went to look round as OH seemed to have him on side and he came and invited us round so off we went all the way next door!! He did mention selling as he has obviously had rough ride she stole all his furniture even fitted £2,5000 fitted bedroom furniture ,curtains ,carpet ,chopped the lights off at the wires even the one on the front, the lounge carpet, and chopped the cooker out of the worktop:wacko:and purposly blocked the drains he aid someone on thurs to come un block them:wacko:well he rang back before and i think HOPE AND PRAY FX'ed he is going to rent it to us he has told his new letting guy he has tenents and he is going to come tell him what he needs to do to house for us to move in ,she even pulled off two strips of wall paper in lounge :wacko:spiteful! She came back yesterday morning forgot to say tried the door but he has changed locks all she left was mess, a bed , one wardrobe,garden table and her wedding album! Well sorry for exteremly long post but wanted you all to have full story hope you enjoyed reading an d wish us luck!!:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

sod em Addie ! sod em.......stay with us ! 

Im good April, ready for bed but must stay up past 8 tonight lol

Hey Kit - I like the Icandi.... I have my eye on a babystyle oyster ....my choices are limited as my car is a 107....so my boot is very small


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> The house story!!!
> 
> 
> Well we currently live in a 2 bed apartment on the estate i grew up on around the corner from my mummy and down the road from my nana and dad, and across town from my grandma, so obviously we want to stay around here ideally and i will be on :cloud9:if we can do!! We have given ourselves a limit of this time next year we need to be out of here anyway, we have looked at private renting in town and we are looking at anything from £700 upwards for a pokey new build 3 bed house, as now we are having a boy we have no hope of getting a house from the housing people who are currently our landlords:growlmad:! Well this is where it gets exciting the house next door was sold last summer by a friend of ours and bought by a couple or so we thought:dohh:until our last neighbour told us the guy had bought it for his mistress!, he use to call round in the daytime in the beginning and at weekends i think he was telling his wife he was golfing or something:shrug:anyway he stopped coming after a few ublic rows for all to hear on the front ! The house has seemed to be unoccupied for weeks no comings and goings no cars etc and we were beginning to wonder whats going on:shrug:firstly the daughter moved her stuff out in her car and her boyfriends and then we saw the son a few times walking the dogs that were usually locked in the garage:shrug:no sign of the mum lady though. Until last thursday she returned or so it seemed until OH went out last sat morning and said next door is moving :wacko:we saw her and a new guy on the scene filling up the big white van and keep coming back and a random caret van pull up to show her carpet for her stairs he says:shrug:We didnt really think much of it and she never usually spoke or anything like that not even hi or morning when she was here:growlmad:So thursday i go see my friend Lucy who's nana happens to live next door to the house next door to us (next door but one describes it better:dohh:)she says "did you hear about her next door doing a flit ?" "yes i saw her going blah blah!!(says me)",she goes on to say the man (who bought the house for this woman) & his lady wife came banging on her door on wednesday to ask all sorts of questions what was the van like what name was on the side blah blah and turns out the woman who dissapeared was a family friend ended up losing her business and her husband ran off abroad to avade tax payments and she started said affair with the man :wacko:his wife found out and she threw him out (when i remember back he was here for a week or so not long after she moved in complete with his lotus elise and all!!) thats when the on the front's rows came about and he went (back to his poor wife it now appears) they had bought as investment and rented it out to her as she had lost her house she has not paid rent for 5 months and had been running up phone bills in his name and un be known to our friend and the man all the household bills were in our friends name still and i had givin the daughter out internet password and they had been using our net:growlmad:(she told me it was for 3-4 days when they moved in before hers was sorted, who would'nt right:shrug:).Little miss marple here nosey parkerpants had noticed name on said white van and carpet van and the man had come round yesterday when we were off concert watching,plant buying etc so my lovely neighbour Margeret told us whilst bbq'ing last night can ya'all see where this interesting but long story is going???? Hayley gets all excited and tells OH we must rugby tackle man when he comes by and talk him into renting us said house in echange for Hayleymarplepants information about the con artist vanishing!! This morning he appered next door with wife cleaning windows etc and OH was at gym i txt saying quick man next door!!! I jump in bath hopping out making sure he didnt go before OH got back from time to time!!! Man rugby tackled OH & me and Tallula sat on the chair watching their reflections in the mirror trying to lip read and read body language of the nodding and laughing men...........we went to look round as OH seemed to have him on side and he came and invited us round so off we went all the way next door!! He did mention selling as he has obviously had rough ride she stole all his furniture even fitted £2,5000 fitted bedroom furniture ,curtains ,carpet ,chopped the lights off at the wires even the one on the front, the lounge carpet, and chopped the cooker out of the worktop:wacko:and purposly blocked the drains he aid someone on thurs to come un block them:wacko:well he rang back before and i think HOPE AND PRAY FX'ed he is going to rent it to us he has told his new letting guy he has tenents and he is going to come tell him what he needs to do to house for us to move in ,she even pulled off two strips of wall paper in lounge :wacko:spiteful! She came back yesterday morning forgot to say tried the door but he has changed locks all she left was mess, a bed , one wardrobe,garden table and her wedding album! Well sorry for exteremly long post but wanted you all to have full story hope you enjoyed reading an d wish us luck!!:hugs:

wow i had to rest my eyes with all the pink hehe, my goodness sounds like jeremy kyle almost haha, i hope you get it i dont see why not! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Addie I am so sorry that you have been treated that way on another post, :hugs: it takes courage to say how your feeling and no one should judge whatever feelings you have :hugs:
> 
> April, sorry about the OH....they really are just boys sometimes !!!
> 
> hi everyone else, hope your well :flower:
> 
> Thank u I am not Branching out aging I am staying only with the turtles. I just thought people who lost a baby would b good to talk to as well but I was wrong.Click to expand...

I'm a one-thread-woman *addie*:thumbup: I don't move from my comfy turtle armchair :jo:

As *Kit* said the hastily printed word such as ours can easily be misconstrued, I prefer to stay here where you lovely ladies will read between my lines:hugs:

Imagine *Sarachka* in that thread?... "Hi Slagheaps:hi:":rofl: Though I bet you're on your best behaviour when you visit new threads Sarachka! :muaha:


----------



## addie25

Wow hope you get it!!!! What a story!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> I just had a catch up and was very strict about not replying 'en route' since I get sidetracked very easily :wacko:
> 
> *April* what's up? It sounds serious, I hope you're ok?:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Hayley* our barbecue was rained off, but I got 3 lavender bushes planted and will plant the flowers tomorrow:thumbup:
> 
> General info; I don't ever sing to what I actually listen to, though I had a good go at LA woman by the Doors the other day rollerblading:haha: I sing lots of Christmas Carols (all year round) and school hymns and Kenny Rogers songs and Simon & Garfunkel and baby songs like Teddy Bear's Picnic :haha:

Oh no thats pooo hope you get to do one tomorrow!:hugs: nice Holly shot again....:cloud9:



mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> The house story!!!
> 
> 
> Well we currently live in a 2 bed apartment on the estate i grew up on around the corner from my mummy and down the road from my nana and dad, and across town from my grandma, so obviously we want to stay around here ideally and i will be on :cloud9:if we can do!! We have given ourselves a limit of this time next year we need to be out of here anyway, we have looked at private renting in town and we are looking at anything from £700 upwards for a pokey new build 3 bed house, as now we are having a boy we have no hope of getting a house from the housing people who are currently our landlords:growlmad:! Well this is where it gets exciting the house next door was sold last summer by a friend of ours and bought by a couple or so we thought:dohh:until our last neighbour told us the guy had bought it for his mistress!, he use to call round in the daytime in the beginning and at weekends i think he was telling his wife he was golfing or something:shrug:anyway he stopped coming after a few ublic rows for all to hear on the front ! The house has seemed to be unoccupied for weeks no comings and goings no cars etc and we were beginning to wonder whats going on:shrug:firstly the daughter moved her stuff out in her car and her boyfriends and then we saw the son a few times walking the dogs that were usually locked in the garage:shrug:no sign of the mum lady though. Until last thursday she returned or so it seemed until OH went out last sat morning and said next door is moving :wacko:we saw her and a new guy on the scene filling up the big white van and keep coming back and a random caret van pull up to show her carpet for her stairs he says:shrug:We didnt really think much of it and she never usually spoke or anything like that not even hi or morning when she was here:growlmad:So thursday i go see my friend Lucy who's nana happens to live next door to the house next door to us (next door but one describes it better:dohh:)she says "did you hear about her next door doing a flit ?" "yes i saw her going blah blah!!(says me)",she goes on to say the man (who bought the house for this woman) & his lady wife came banging on her door on wednesday to ask all sorts of questions what was the van like what name was on the side blah blah and turns out the woman who dissapeared was a family friend ended up losing her business and her husband ran off abroad to avade tax payments and she started said affair with the man :wacko:his wife found out and she threw him out (when i remember back he was here for a week or so not long after she moved in complete with his lotus elise and all!!) thats when the on the front's rows came about and he went (back to his poor wife it now appears) they had bought as investment and rented it out to her as she had lost her house she has not paid rent for 5 months and had been running up phone bills in his name and un be known to our friend and the man all the household bills were in our friends name still and i had givin the daughter out internet password and they had been using our net:growlmad:(she told me it was for 3-4 days when they moved in before hers was sorted, who would'nt right:shrug:).Little miss marple here nosey parkerpants had noticed name on said white van and carpet van and the man had come round yesterday when we were off concert watching,plant buying etc so my lovely neighbour Margeret told us whilst bbq'ing last night can ya'all see where this interesting but long story is going???? Hayley gets all excited and tells OH we must rugby tackle man when he comes by and talk him into renting us said house in echange for Hayleymarplepants information about the con artist vanishing!! This morning he appered next door with wife cleaning windows etc and OH was at gym i txt saying quick man next door!!! I jump in bath hopping out making sure he didnt go before OH got back from time to time!!! Man rugby tackled OH & me and Tallula sat on the chair watching their reflections in the mirror trying to lip read and read body language of the nodding and laughing men...........we went to look round as OH seemed to have him on side and he came and invited us round so off we went all the way next door!! He did mention selling as he has obviously had rough ride she stole all his furniture even fitted £2,5000 fitted bedroom furniture ,curtains ,carpet ,chopped the lights off at the wires even the one on the front, the lounge carpet, and chopped the cooker out of the worktop:wacko:and purposly blocked the drains he aid someone on thurs to come un block them:wacko:well he rang back before and i think HOPE AND PRAY FX'ed he is going to rent it to us he has told his new letting guy he has tenents and he is going to come tell him what he needs to do to house for us to move in ,she even pulled off two strips of wall paper in lounge :wacko:spiteful! She came back yesterday morning forgot to say tried the door but he has changed locks all she left was mess, a bed , one wardrobe,garden table and her wedding album! Well sorry for exteremly long post but wanted you all to have full story hope you enjoyed reading an d wish us luck!!:hugs:
> 
> wow i had to rest my eyes with all the pink hehe, my goodness sounds like jeremy kyle almost haha, i hope you get it i dont see why not! xClick to expand...

I know sorry didnt realise it would be so long and pink oops

Hi crunchie hows you doing?


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i like the Icandy which colour where you thinking of getting? i love the bugaboo apart from the carrier (newborn bit) looking like a box! lol


----------



## Crunchie

hey new mummy, hope you get the house ! all fingers and toes crossed for you 

I am well thanks, nausea seems to be lifting so I am happy xxx


----------



## addie25

Well now I am watching Eclipse ..... I swear at 4:30 I will get up and go finish packing and put on my make up and pretty outfit!!! I am not getting 2 dressy. It's so cold in the casino I can't wear a dress.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> The house story!!!
> 
> 
> Well we currently live in a 2 bed apartment on the estate i grew up on around the corner from my mummy and down the road from my nana and dad, and across town from my grandma, so obviously we want to stay around here ideally and i will be on :cloud9:if we can do!! We have given ourselves a limit of this time next year we need to be out of here anyway, we have looked at private renting in town and we are looking at anything from £700 upwards for a pokey new build 3 bed house, as now we are having a boy we have no hope of getting a house from the housing people who are currently our landlords:growlmad:! Well this is where it gets exciting the house next door was sold last summer by a friend of ours and bought by a couple or so we thought:dohh:until our last neighbour told us the guy had bought it for his mistress!, he use to call round in the daytime in the beginning and at weekends i think he was telling his wife he was golfing or something:shrug:anyway he stopped coming after a few ublic rows for all to hear on the front ! The house has seemed to be unoccupied for weeks no comings and goings no cars etc and we were beginning to wonder whats going on:shrug:firstly the daughter moved her stuff out in her car and her boyfriends and then we saw the son a few times walking the dogs that were usually locked in the garage:shrug:no sign of the mum lady though. Until last thursday she returned or so it seemed until OH went out last sat morning and said next door is moving :wacko:we saw her and a new guy on the scene filling up the big white van and keep coming back and a random caret van pull up to show her carpet for her stairs he says:shrug:We didnt really think much of it and she never usually spoke or anything like that not even hi or morning when she was here:growlmad:So thursday i go see my friend Lucy who's nana happens to live next door to the house next door to us (next door but one describes it better:dohh:)she says "did you hear about her next door doing a flit ?" "yes i saw her going blah blah!!(says me)",she goes on to say the man (who bought the house for this woman) & his lady wife came banging on her door on wednesday to ask all sorts of questions what was the van like what name was on the side blah blah and turns out the woman who dissapeared was a family friend ended up losing her business and her husband ran off abroad to avade tax payments and she started said affair with the man :wacko:his wife found out and she threw him out (when i remember back he was here for a week or so not long after she moved in complete with his lotus elise and all!!) thats when the on the front's rows came about and he went (back to his poor wife it now appears) they had bought as investment and rented it out to her as she had lost her house she has not paid rent for 5 months and had been running up phone bills in his name and un be known to our friend and the man all the household bills were in our friends name still and i had givin the daughter out internet password and they had been using our net:growlmad:(she told me it was for 3-4 days when they moved in before hers was sorted, who would'nt right:shrug:).Little miss marple here nosey parkerpants had noticed name on said white van and carpet van and the man had come round yesterday when we were off concert watching,plant buying etc so my lovely neighbour Margeret told us whilst bbq'ing last night can ya'all see where this interesting but long story is going???? Hayley gets all excited and tells OH we must rugby tackle man when he comes by and talk him into renting us said house in echange for Hayleymarplepants information about the con artist vanishing!! This morning he appered next door with wife cleaning windows etc and OH was at gym i txt saying quick man next door!!! I jump in bath hopping out making sure he didnt go before OH got back from time to time!!! Man rugby tackled OH & me and Tallula sat on the chair watching their reflections in the mirror trying to lip read and read body language of the nodding and laughing men...........we went to look round as OH seemed to have him on side and he came and invited us round so off we went all the way next door!! He did mention selling as he has obviously had rough ride she stole all his furniture even fitted £2,5000 fitted bedroom furniture ,curtains ,carpet ,chopped the lights off at the wires even the one on the front, the lounge carpet, and chopped the cooker out of the worktop:wacko:and purposly blocked the drains he aid someone on thurs to come un block them:wacko:well he rang back before and i think HOPE AND PRAY FX'ed he is going to rent it to us he has told his new letting guy he has tenents and he is going to come tell him what he needs to do to house for us to move in ,she even pulled off two strips of wall paper in lounge :wacko:spiteful! She came back yesterday morning forgot to say tried the door but he has changed locks all she left was mess, a bed , one wardrobe,garden table and her wedding album! Well sorry for exteremly long post but wanted you all to have full story hope you enjoyed reading an d wish us luck!!:hugs:
> 
> wow i had to rest my eyes with all the pink hehe, my goodness sounds like jeremy kyle almost haha, i hope you get it i dont see why not! xClick to expand...

I read the quoted version, I couldn't manage the pink:haha:

_GOOD LUCK!!!!_House Warming Parties everywhere! Molly, Moomin, Newmummy:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Hayley..cracking story! I really hope it goes your way (but keep us posted on _events_ :happydance:)


----------



## mummyApril

yay for the nausea going Crunchie mines gone finally! yay :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> The house story!!!
> 
> 
> Well we currently live in a 2 bed apartment on the estate i grew up on around the corner from my mummy and down the road from my nana and dad, and across town from my grandma, so obviously we want to stay around here ideally and i will be on :cloud9:if we can do!! We have given ourselves a limit of this time next year we need to be out of here anyway, we have looked at private renting in town and we are looking at anything from £700 upwards for a pokey new build 3 bed house, as now we are having a boy we have no hope of getting a house from the housing people who are currently our landlords:growlmad:! Well this is where it gets exciting the house next door was sold last summer by a friend of ours and bought by a couple or so we thought:dohh:until our last neighbour told us the guy had bought it for his mistress!, he use to call round in the daytime in the beginning and at weekends i think he was telling his wife he was golfing or something:shrug:anyway he stopped coming after a few ublic rows for all to hear on the front ! The house has seemed to be unoccupied for weeks no comings and goings no cars etc and we were beginning to wonder whats going on:shrug:firstly the daughter moved her stuff out in her car and her boyfriends and then we saw the son a few times walking the dogs that were usually locked in the garage:shrug:no sign of the mum lady though. Until last thursday she returned or so it seemed until OH went out last sat morning and said next door is moving :wacko:we saw her and a new guy on the scene filling up the big white van and keep coming back and a random caret van pull up to show her carpet for her stairs he says:shrug:We didnt really think much of it and she never usually spoke or anything like that not even hi or morning when she was here:growlmad:So thursday i go see my friend Lucy who's nana happens to live next door to the house next door to us (next door but one describes it better:dohh:)she says "did you hear about her next door doing a flit ?" "yes i saw her going blah blah!!(says me)",she goes on to say the man (who bought the house for this woman) & his lady wife came banging on her door on wednesday to ask all sorts of questions what was the van like what name was on the side blah blah and turns out the woman who dissapeared was a family friend ended up losing her business and her husband ran off abroad to avade tax payments and she started said affair with the man :wacko:his wife found out and she threw him out (when i remember back he was here for a week or so not long after she moved in complete with his lotus elise and all!!) thats when the on the front's rows came about and he went (back to his poor wife it now appears) they had bought as investment and rented it out to her as she had lost her house she has not paid rent for 5 months and had been running up phone bills in his name and un be known to our friend and the man all the household bills were in our friends name still and i had givin the daughter out internet password and they had been using our net:growlmad:(she told me it was for 3-4 days when they moved in before hers was sorted, who would'nt right:shrug:).Little miss marple here nosey parkerpants had noticed name on said white van and carpet van and the man had come round yesterday when we were off concert watching,plant buying etc so my lovely neighbour Margeret told us whilst bbq'ing last night can ya'all see where this interesting but long story is going???? Hayley gets all excited and tells OH we must rugby tackle man when he comes by and talk him into renting us said house in echange for Hayleymarplepants information about the con artist vanishing!! This morning he appered next door with wife cleaning windows etc and OH was at gym i txt saying quick man next door!!! I jump in bath hopping out making sure he didnt go before OH got back from time to time!!! Man rugby tackled OH & me and Tallula sat on the chair watching their reflections in the mirror trying to lip read and read body language of the nodding and laughing men...........we went to look round as OH seemed to have him on side and he came and invited us round so off we went all the way next door!! He did mention selling as he has obviously had rough ride she stole all his furniture even fitted £2,5000 fitted bedroom furniture ,curtains ,carpet ,chopped the lights off at the wires even the one on the front, the lounge carpet, and chopped the cooker out of the worktop:wacko:and purposly blocked the drains he aid someone on thurs to come un block them:wacko:well he rang back before and i think HOPE AND PRAY FX'ed he is going to rent it to us he has told his new letting guy he has tenents and he is going to come tell him what he needs to do to house for us to move in ,she even pulled off two strips of wall paper in lounge :wacko:spiteful! She came back yesterday morning forgot to say tried the door but he has changed locks all she left was mess, a bed , one wardrobe,garden table and her wedding album! Well sorry for exteremly long post but wanted you all to have full story hope you enjoyed reading an d wish us luck!!:hugs:
> 
> wow i had to rest my eyes with all the pink hehe, my goodness sounds like jeremy kyle almost haha, i hope you get it i dont see why not! xClick to expand...
> 
> I read the quoted version, I couldn't manage the pink:haha:
> 
> _GOOD LUCK!!!!_House Warming Parties everywhere! Molly, Moomin, Newmummy:happydance:Click to expand...

and of course i wouldnt of thought of that what a dur haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

*MOLLY!* Look what I found Monkey doing in the café at the pool while we were swimming! Naughty Monkey!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> hey new mummy, hope you get the house ! all fingers and toes crossed for you
> 
> I am well thanks, nausea seems to be lifting so I am happy xxx

Thats great its a real poo the old MS :wacko:you been swimminmg yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> hey new mummy, hope you get the house ! all fingers and toes crossed for you
> 
> I am well thanks, nausea seems to be lifting so I am happy xxx

Yay for nausea lifting. You'll be able to come and :tease: me properly without hindrance!
I see you have a lemon......

Hollinka has lemons too....dh and I fell in love with these wellies at the garden centre today, they'd run out of strawberry ones her size which were _really_ cute but lemons were the next best:thumbup: And with her spotty red raincoat she'll look like a psychedelic Paddington Bear:awww:
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

i cant seem to eat no appetite although i feel hungry :/


----------



## new mummy2010

Night girls Reece wants laptop xx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> sod em Addie ! sod em.......stay with us !
> 
> Im good April, ready for bed but must stay up past 8 tonight lol
> 
> Hey Kit - I like the Icandi.... I have my eye on a babystyle oyster ....my choices are limited as my car is a 107....so my boot is very small

Hi Crunchie :wave:

The babystyle oyster is really cute and should suit your boot too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Photographic evidence of basil germination:
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit i like the Icandy which colour where you thinking of getting? i love the bugaboo apart from the carrier (newborn bit) looking like a box! lol

I think I'd stay with the black/chrome..it looks really impressive and is seriously easy to push..even one handed! (you can imagine what I've been like in the shops :haha::blush:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Night girls Reece wants laptop xx

Night night, and don't worry I didn't get to the PO today either:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit i like the Icandy which colour where you thinking of getting? i love the bugaboo apart from the carrier (newborn bit) looking like a box! lol
> 
> I think I'd stay with the black/chrome..it looks really impressive and is seriously easy to push..even one handed! (you can imagine what I've been like in the shops :haha::blush:)Click to expand...

good choice :thumbup: i havent been out shopping properly yet but i will probably be like you lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit i like the Icandy which colour where you thinking of getting? i love the bugaboo apart from the carrier (newborn bit) looking like a box! lol
> 
> I think I'd stay with the black/chrome..it looks really impressive and is seriously easy to push..even one handed! (you can imagine what I've been like in the shops :haha::blush:)Click to expand...

One handed is good:thumbup: You can text message on the move, although with my shitty 'get about' pushchair which requires 2 hands I've developed a nifty elbow push technique:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...that's a bit rubbish that you didn't get to have your BBQ because of the rain :(....however, you did steal my sunshine so maybe karma just bit you in the butt :winkwink: :smug:

Loving the pic of munkie....I can only imagine what onlookers must have thought as you posed that pic up :haha:

Beautific new pic of Holly and wellies :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Photographic evidence of basil germination:

Oooo, you're clearly more green fingered than you think!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry Hayley..I missed you I think but good night! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit i like the Icandy which colour where you thinking of getting? i love the bugaboo apart from the carrier (newborn bit) looking like a box! lol
> 
> I think I'd stay with the black/chrome..it looks really impressive and is seriously easy to push..even one handed! (you can imagine what I've been like in the shops :haha::blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> One handed is good:thumbup: You can text message on the move, although with my shitty 'get about' pushchair which requires 2 hands I've developed a nifty elbow push technique:haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm, the other one is easy to push one handed too BUT has a teeny tiny miniscule shopping tray underneath which I think would be next to useless. Oooo decisions, decisions...


----------



## addie25

Ok this is rubbish (lol I know I am from America but I am going to use that word):thumbup: We were supposed to leave at 5 and so I got all done up and my DH comes home and he goes ok now were leaving at 530 or 6 (not bc him but because his friend is always late) So now I am sitting here all done up with no where to go. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh, I've missed a lot! Okay... 

April- 20 pounds isn't a lot and it's very frustrating with OH over my shoulder the whole time waiting for me to try and pick up something that is even a pound over. :dohh:

Sara- Definitely can hit Target! :thumbup: 

Holly- Aww such a sweet gluttonous monkey! After my own heart he is. :hugs: Did I ever tell you that my youngest DD has a stuffed otter that she's had since... my... forever? She named him Ollie. :awww:

Hayley- I hope you get it!


----------



## kit_cat

Holly....I saw these today as I was out on my walk and thought of you and LO :flower: A lovely molehill :haha: and a very long line of daffs :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0203.jpg
File size: 80.9 KB
Views: 1









PICT0207 (2).jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm into my gardening now, and might even forego a bike ride tomorrow in order to plant some pretty flowers in the front garden! 

I had a lovely Saturday- baby swimmers in the morning but Rose, LO's friend, couldn't come because she had a temperature:cry: But we had fun, and I had machine cappuccino and biscuits afterwards (naughty Monkey, but he did share!:haha:) When I was walking home I remembered I'd forgotten my keys and dh had gone out after me to mountain bike with his eldest, so LO and I went to a park we'd not been to much and she sprinted around and fell over alot while I read my book in the sun. Then we bought some smoked trout, blinis, avocado and roquette and dh came back and let us in, and LO slept then we had lunch outside together when LO woke up.:munch:

Then....took Bambi, Blossom, Moppy and PomPom to have their nails trimmed:kiss: They were all very good, and scared to death:haha: I cried in the waiting room because the lady in front had come to collect her dead pet that they gave to her in a box:cry: She started crying, so did the nurse and so did I, and dh and and the man next to us fought back the tears! 'Twas very sad:shrug:

Then we took da animals back home and then went to get flowers for the garden:happydance: I managed an hour's gardening before the night and rain came :nope:

Easy chick pea curry and rice for din dins:munch:

My Saturday in a big nutshell:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ok this is rubbish (lol I know I am from America but I am going to use that word):thumbup: We were supposed to leave at 5 and so I got all done up and my DH comes home and he goes ok now were leaving at 530 or 6 (not bc him but because his friend is always late) So now I am sitting here all done up with no where to go. :shrug:

You're right! That is indeed "rubbish" :haha: It's more the fact that you could have had some more "you" time instead of hanging around waiting! Grrrr!


----------



## addie25

Yes kit and I cant even lay down and take a nap because I have all my make up on I did my hair and do not want to have it look messy.

Dave (cassies fiance) the girl I am going to c later for her party is always late. (so is she) We have a beach house and we invited them one day and told them to be ready at 4, we were having them come for the weekend. 4pm and we are sitting waiting in front of their house. They come out and say 2 minutes they are not ready. 30 minutes later they come out and say ok packing now (she had to shower as well) then 30 min later we called them and said what is going on! 15 min after that they came out and said they were ready. No apology just came got in our car and we went. They had all day to get ready but that is just how they are.We normally never drive anywhere with them now. So this 6pm deal is going to turn to 7pm and then I am going to be late for the party.:dohh:


----------



## addie25

Holly Sounds like you had such a great day!!!!!

My DH is laughing now because I used the word rubbish!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

..and these are two places along today's walk that I'd very much like to buy property in one day (probably in my dreams) but for different reasons....

I'd love to buy one of these apartments as an investment - it would be a goldmine!


This house is one I often salivate over as it has views over the lake from BOTH the back and front of it and what you can't see is the beautiful terrace that goes the whole length of the back of the house. One day (once I've killed the current owners and robbed a bank maybe)


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> ..and these are two places along today's walk that I'd very much like to buy property in one day (probably in my dreams) but for different reasons....
> 
> I'd love to buy one of these apartments as an investment - it would be a goldmine!
> View attachment 185676
> 
> 
> This house is one I often salivate over as it has views over the lake from BOTH the back and front of it and what you can't see is the beautiful terrace that goes the whole length of the back of the house. One day (once I've killed the current owners and robbed a bank maybe)
> View attachment 185677

Looks amazing!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Holly Sounds like you had such a great day!!!!!
> 
> My DH is laughing now because I used the word rubbish!:haha:

Hey...tell him not to laugh..it's the good influence of us Brits! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly..how's everything going you busy little turtle you. Are you on schedule? Hope it's not too stressful :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly....I saw these today as I was out on my walk and thought of you and LO :flower: A lovely molehill :haha: and a very long line of daffs :cloud9:

They're beautious pics Kit!:thumbup: I think Monkey would deffo be King of the Castle on that mole hill! Aren't the daffodils just fab at the mo? The old lady who lived in our house before us clearly knew a thing or two about gardening, and the most amazing daffs and tulips are springing up everywhere in the garden, and weird frilly petalled varieties too, I don't feel up to the task of following in her gardening footsteps:shrug: 

Looks like you have great walking land around your way:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm into my gardening now, and might even forego a bike ride tomorrow in order to plant some pretty flowers in the front garden!
> 
> I had a lovely Saturday- baby swimmers in the morning but Rose, LO's friend, couldn't come because she had a temperature:cry: But we had fun, and I had machine cappuccino and biscuits afterwards (naughty Monkey, but he did share!:haha:) When I was walking home I remembered I'd forgotten my keys and dh had gone out after me to mountain bike with his eldest, so LO and I went to a park we'd not been to much and she sprinted around and fell over alot while I read my book in the sun. Then we bought some smoked trout, blinis, avocado and roquette and dh came back and let us in, and LO slept then we had lunch outside together when LO woke up.:munch:
> 
> Then....took Bambi, Blossom, Moppy and PomPom to have their nails trimmed:kiss: They were all very good, and scared to death:haha: I cried in the waiting room because the lady in front had come to collect her dead pet that they gave to her in a box:cry: She started crying, so did the nurse and so did I, and dh and and the man next to us fought back the tears! 'Twas very sad:shrug:
> 
> Then we took da animals back home and then went to get flowers for the garden:happydance: I managed an hour's gardening before the night and rain came :nope:
> 
> Easy chick pea curry and rice for din dins:munch:
> 
> My Saturday in a big nutshell:flower:

You're a bit like me in the respect that the saddest thing to me is very often other people's sadness (does that make sense?) At my Uncle's funeral a couple of weeks back, what made me well up was the pain on his wife and daughter's faces. One look at them and it was all over :cry: 

It's so sad losing our pets too. Trin is such a champion of the poorly animal..I don't know how she copes with all the ones she can't save :nope: I'd be a mess.


----------



## addie25

Holly that is so sad. I would have cried as well!:cry:


----------



## addie25

Ok I took down my hair and just pulled part to the side and then put on a more casual outfit. Do u think this is not enough for the party? Should I dress up more??? Sorry if pic is horrible I tried taking it myself.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Yes kit and I cant even lay down and take a nap because I have all my make up on I did my hair and do not want to have it look messy.
> 
> Dave (cassies fiance) the girl I am going to c later for her party is always late. (so is she) We have a beach house and we invited them one day and told them to be ready at 4, we were having them come for the weekend. 4pm and we are sitting waiting in front of their house. They come out and say 2 minutes they are not ready. 30 minutes later they come out and say ok packing now (she had to shower as well) then 30 min later we called them and said what is going on! 15 min after that they came out and said they were ready. No apology just came got in our car and we went. They had all day to get ready but that is just how they are.We normally never drive anywhere with them now. So this 6pm deal is going to turn to 7pm and then I am going to be late for the party.:dohh:

:haha: My dh and I are quite intolerant of late people- we're both a bit like Phileas Fogg for timing! DH because he's like that and me because I depend alot on public transport and, like Time and Tide, public transport waits for no man:shrug: (or woman or child!) We just say 'meet you there' to notorious late comers!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> View attachment 185686
> 
> 
> Ok I took down my hair and just pulled part to the side and then put on a more casual outfit. Do u think this is not enough for the party? Should I dress up more??? Sorry if pic is horrible I tried taking it myself.

YOU LOOK FANTASTIC! ENJOY! GO WILD!:dance::wohoo::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Holly We told them the next time they make us wait we are taking off without them when we go to the beach house!!! Well we never drove with them again to the beach house but if we ever do we will leave them if they are late. They have a car and know how to get there. I am always 15 min early wherever I go.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> View attachment 185686
> 
> 
> Ok I took down my hair and just pulled part to the side and then put on a more casual outfit. Do u think this is not enough for the party? Should I dress up more??? Sorry if pic is horrible I tried taking it myself.

Wow addie, I think you look great! I think if you're more comfortable in what you're wearing now then go with it :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185686
> 
> 
> Ok I took down my hair and just pulled part to the side and then put on a more casual outfit. Do u think this is not enough for the party? Should I dress up more??? Sorry if pic is horrible I tried taking it myself.
> 
> YOU LOOK FANTASTIC! ENJOY! GO WILD!:dance::wohoo::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I know they are all wearing dresses but I dressed up just in a down way LOL and YES I will go wild. I was very entertained yesterday by the lovely drinks around me and I plan on finding some more lovely drinks tonight!!!!! Hopefully I find the oatmeal cookie drink!!!!! That would be amazinggggg!!!!! I prob should not play poker after the party tho since Ill be a bit :wacko: but we shall see I love poker!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185686
> 
> 
> Ok I took down my hair and just pulled part to the side and then put on a more casual outfit. Do u think this is not enough for the party? Should I dress up more??? Sorry if pic is horrible I tried taking it myself.
> 
> Wow addie, I think you look great! I think if you're more comfortable in what you're wearing now then go with it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yea, why wear a dress and freeze. It is so cold out and cold in the casino. My hair looked nice before but now that we are leaving later something was going to happen to it and I would have no time to fix it when I got there so this will do just fine.


----------



## Crunchie

i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx

addie u look fab xxxx


----------



## addie25

Oh by the way under the pic is my full name Nadine lol . My friends took the ADI in he middle and turned my name into ADDIE for short. :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes kit and I cant even lay down and take a nap because I have all my make up on I did my hair and do not want to have it look messy.
> 
> Dave (cassies fiance) the girl I am going to c later for her party is always late. (so is she) We have a beach house and we invited them one day and told them to be ready at 4, we were having them come for the weekend. 4pm and we are sitting waiting in front of their house. They come out and say 2 minutes they are not ready. 30 minutes later they come out and say ok packing now (she had to shower as well) then 30 min later we called them and said what is going on! 15 min after that they came out and said they were ready. No apology just came got in our car and we went. They had all day to get ready but that is just how they are.We normally never drive anywhere with them now. So this 6pm deal is going to turn to 7pm and then I am going to be late for the party.:dohh:
> 
> :haha: My dh and I are quite intolerant of late people- we're both a bit like Phileas Fogg for timing! DH because he's like that and me because I depend alot on public transport and, like Time and Tide, public transport waits for no man:shrug: (or woman or child!) We just say 'meet you there' to notorious late comers!Click to expand...

I am never late :thumbup: but my DH and his family are ALWAYS late 
drives me mad !!!! I often leave for places without them :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx

What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOL


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> ..and these are two places along today's walk that I'd very much like to buy property in one day (probably in my dreams) but for different reasons....
> 
> I'd love to buy one of these apartments as an investment - it would be a goldmine!
> View attachment 185676
> 
> 
> This house is one I often salivate over as it has views over the lake from BOTH the back and front of it and what you can't see is the beautiful terrace that goes the whole length of the back of the house. One day (once I've killed the current owners and robbed a bank maybe)
> View attachment 185677

Ooooh yes buy/steal that house Kit:happydance: There's room for all the turtles and our babies and dh's, oh's, dd's, ds's, dss's and Trins animals in that one:haha: 

No dsds I believe here? Anyone got a step daughter they haven't owned up to yet?:shrug:


----------



## addie25

LOL Holly you are funny. :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly....I saw these today as I was out on my walk and thought of you and LO :flower: A lovely molehill :haha: and a very long line of daffs :cloud9:
> 
> They're beautious pics Kit!:thumbup: I think Monkey would deffo be King of the Castle on that mole hill! Aren't the daffodils just fab at the mo? The old lady who lived in our house before us clearly knew a thing or two about gardening, and the most amazing daffs and tulips are springing up everywhere in the garden, and weird frilly petalled varieties too, I don't feel up to the task of following in her gardening footsteps:shrug:
> 
> Looks like you have great walking land around your way:flower:Click to expand...

Yes, we are very lucky (like you) to have amazing farm land and massive open spaces at out disposal. I love the fact that MK's infrastructure was built around a framework of "redways" which is an intricate system of cycle and bridal paths. This way, you can go wherever you want in the whole of MK without touching the busy roads :happydance:

I think you sell yourself short re the gardening...I reckon you could turn your hand to anything creative and make a splendid job of it!


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...

:haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> what did i miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...

lolololololololol i did miss a lot!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx

Catch me if you can! Flipper feet:lolly:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: I also wondered which "monkey" you were referring to :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I also wondered which "monkey" you were referring to :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes my mind I must say went a million different ways! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah, before she decided to have someone _else's_ child :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ..and these are two places along today's walk that I'd very much like to buy property in one day (probably in my dreams) but for different reasons....
> 
> I'd love to buy one of these apartments as an investment - it would be a goldmine!
> View attachment 185676
> 
> 
> This house is one I often salivate over as it has views over the lake from BOTH the back and front of it and what you can't see is the beautiful terrace that goes the whole length of the back of the house. One day (once I've killed the current owners and robbed a bank maybe)
> View attachment 185677
> 
> 
> Ooooh yes buy/steal that house Kit:happydance: There's room for all the turtles and our babies and dh's, oh's, dd's, ds's, dss's and Trins animals in that one:haha:
> 
> No dsds I believe here? Anyone got a step daughter they haven't owned up to yet?:shrug:Click to expand...

Ok, have looked out shotgun (for killing spree and robbery) and have american tan tights at the ready (will place over head once crime spree begins)...I think I'm going to like living in a commune :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> Catch me if you can! Flipper feet:lolly:Click to expand...

I will leave a trail of craft supplies and then you will be trapped mesmorised by all the pretty glitter :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> Catch me if you can! Flipper feet:lolly:Click to expand...
> 
> I will leave a trail of craft supplies and then you will be trapped mesmorised by all the pretty glitter :smug:Click to expand...

Ooo, what a crafty plan! (see what I did there? :winkwink:)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I also wondered which "monkey" you were referring to :winkwink:Click to expand...

stop it !!! now its making me giggle


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, before she decided to have someone _else's_ child :growlmad:Click to expand...

im loose like that:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I also wondered which "monkey" you were referring to :winkwink:Click to expand...

Omg you two are dirtier than a Trin and a Sarachka put together:shock:

I'm off to bed, and it's not to tease my monkey, dh can do that for me instead:haha:

Night all:kiss::hugs:

Have fun tonight Addie!:thumbup: Stay just sober enough to recount the story to us tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## addie25

OH MY!!! I am so tempted to say that's what she said!


----------



## addie25

Not a problem holly I will be able to remember every detail!!! (Unless they have the cookie drink!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> Catch me if you can! Flipper feet:lolly:Click to expand...
> 
> I will leave a trail of craft supplies and then you will be trapped mesmorised by all the pretty glitter :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what a crafty plan! (see what I did there? :winkwink:)Click to expand...

your are a clever kity kat.....:haha: I reckon she is like a magpie....I could distract her with something shiny ....like tin foil :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, before she decided to have someone _else's_ child :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> im loose like that:shrug:Click to expand...

..well you know what they say..."big feet..." :rofl: I can't even finish that sentence.. :blush:


----------



## addie25

OK getting off to pack the car. Talk to u girls tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Not a problem holly I will be able to remember every detail!!! (Unless they have the cookie drink!!!!!!!!)

no no no ....have lots :drunk:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OH MY!!! I am so tempted to say that's what she said!

:haha: consider it said! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Not a problem holly I will be able to remember every detail!!! (Unless they have the cookie drink!!!!!!!!)

I'm not sure anyone will buy the "I don't feel very well, I think I had too many cookies" story tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, before she decided to have someone _else's_ child :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> im loose like that:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..well you know what they say..."big feet..." :rofl: I can't even finish that sentence.. :blush:Click to expand...

big socks ?::flasher:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OK getting off to pack the car. Talk to u girls tomorrow. :thumbup:

Have a great night..hear all about it tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> Catch me if you can! Flipper feet:lolly:Click to expand...
> 
> I will leave a trail of craft supplies and then you will be trapped mesmorised by all the pretty glitter :smug:Click to expand...

Not now I wont! Any trail of glittering craft supplies I come across on my way I will now ignore, and say to myself- "NO! 'tis just a wicked Crunchie device to ensnare me so she and her large feet can eat me"8-[


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, before she decided to have someone _else's_ child :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> im loose like that:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..well you know what they say..."big feet..." :rofl: I can't even finish that sentence.. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> big socks ?::flasher:Click to expand...

:haha:

.._or_........?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I also wondered which "monkey" you were referring to :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg you two are dirtier than a Trin and a Sarachka put together:shock:
> 
> I'm off to bed, and it's not to tease my monkey, dh can do that for me instead:haha:
> 
> Night all:kiss::hugs:
> 
> Have fun tonight Addie!:thumbup: Stay just sober enough to recount the story to us tomorrow:happydance:Click to expand...

night night my little chimp.......why do it yourself if DH is happy to help :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, before she decided to have someone _else's_ child :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> im loose like that:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..well you know what they say..."big feet..." :rofl: I can't even finish that sentence.. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> big socks ?::flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> .._or_........?Click to expand...

naughty kitty kat ! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> Catch me if you can! Flipper feet:lolly:Click to expand...
> 
> I will leave a trail of craft supplies and then you will be trapped mesmorised by all the pretty glitter :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what a crafty plan! (see what I did there? :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> your are a clever kity kat.....:haha: I reckon she is like a magpie....I could distract her with something shiny ....like tin foil :haha:Click to expand...

Now tin foil, that's something else, I'd have great trouble resisting that:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

im off to bedfordshire ....... night my darlings xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Hollymonkeypants....sleep well and have lovely herb growing and animal toenail clipping dreams :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> im off to bedfordshire ....... night my darlings xxxx

..but Buckinghamshire is so much nicer :winkwink:

Night night lovely, sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, before she decided to have someone _else's_ child :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> im loose like that:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..well you know what they say..."big feet..." :rofl: I can't even finish that sentence.. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> big socks ?::flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> .._or_........?Click to expand...
> 
> naughty kitty kat ! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to tease my monkey xxxx
> 
> addie u look fab xxxx
> 
> What did I miss. I can take this in so many ways???? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i did have a "special" night once with my hollymonkey......but that was a long time ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I also wondered which "monkey" you were referring to :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg you two are dirtier than a Trin and a Sarachka put together:shock:
> 
> I'm off to bed, and it's not to tease my monkey, dh can do that for me instead:haha:
> 
> Night all:kiss::hugs:
> 
> Have fun tonight Addie!:thumbup: Stay just sober enough to recount the story to us tomorrow:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> night night my little chimp.......why do it yourself if DH is happy to help :winkwink:Click to expand...

Night night my little lemon belly:hugs: 

I fear dh is already asleep:shrug: I will have to wake him and tell him to "taquiner le singe" :haha:


----------



## addie25

This hour and a half car ride is going to be so boring. But to my shock Dave is in the car n ready to go( well we were supposed to leve an hour ago but at least he's on time now since he said 6 and it's 6)


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> This hour and a half car ride is going to be so boring. But to my shock Dave is in the car n ready to go( well we were supposed to leve an hour ago but at least he's on time now since he said 6 and it's 6)

Maybe you could have done with a couple of those cocktails for the journey :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Good night everyone not feeling too good tonight! Plus the dreaded heartburn has arrived nice lol, I hope everyone has a good rest of day/evening thankyou all for being there :hugs: x


----------



## Crunchie

oh I do like that translation into frog.....it sounds so dirty ! 

my lemon belly can not fit my seven jeans any more ......it goes up to the gut but thats about it......where are those leggings


----------



## kit_cat

Good night April, I hope you have a better day tomorrow :kiss::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Here we go he's asking me y I don't want to go to the club . remember when I said the next person who pushes me when I m this close to the edge is going to get a mouthful! Well he got a Mouthful to the point where my dh's mouth was hanging open lol I mean seriously shut up and stop tell me what I should do!


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Here we go he's asking me y I don't want to go to the club . remember when I said the next person who pushes me when I m this close to the edge is going to get a mouthful! Well he got a Mouthful to the point where my dh's mouth was hanging open lol I mean seriously shut up and stop tell me what I should do!

you tell them girl :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Let's see if he keeps his mouth shut now. I'm sure his fiancé n friends will try n pressure me but I never cave to that I don't care what people think. I have good reason for not wanting to go and will not explain myself. I just want to have a good time at dinner and hey if I'm drunk I may want to go but if I'm not I will for sure not go.


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all. I'm off to see if I can get all comfy with my new body pillow that I bought today. It's supposed to help with correctly positioning your body in bed. Hmmm, we'll see. If nothing else, it'll be like sleeping with a bolster..it's bloomin' HUGE!

Good night lovelies :kiss::sleep:


----------



## addie25

Enjoy ur pillow!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

My goodness... as B said the other day... what a bunch of natterers you ladies are! :haha: I don't mind the catch up of course but I do feel bad because I've caught up and have forgotten most of what I wanted to say. :dohh:

Addie- You look fab! And do enjoy your night out and good on you for finally putting it to the pushy people. :winkwink:

Holly- Sounds like you had a busy day! Like you and Kit, it seems I become more broken up about how certain things hurt other people. Never can stand to see an old man cry. :cry: How sad about the woman's pet. :hugs:

April- Sorry you weren't feeling so well tonight. :nope: I hope you wake up feeling much better. :flower:

Kit- Your pillow sounds amazing! Hopefully it will be so perfect that you will sleep in for once! :haha: I can't wait to hear how it worked out. Oh and that house of yours (after the untimely death of the owners and bank robbing of course) is GORGE. 

Crunchie- Glad to hear you and lemon are doing well. Up to "teasing the monkey" and all that. :haha:

Trin- I miss you. :hugs: Do come back to us soon. 

Luna- How have you been lovely?


----------



## Mollykins

My day has been busy busy busy and tomorrow proves to be much the same... and the next day and the next day and the next day and... well... you get it... :winkwink:

Currently I am sitting here with Alice curled up on the side of me and a bowl of grapes on the other side with my laptop in my lap. Peaceful. :)


----------



## addie25

Yay Molly u live in us so r awake when I am. I'm a bittttttttt tipsy a bit and at a poker table . Having a fun night :)


----------



## addie25

Glad u r n. Poker tables get boring when the people r not talking :/


----------



## LunaLady

Glad you're having a nice time out, Addie! Though, you're likely home by now ;)

Busy bee Molly!!! I wish I could lend you a hand! I'm pretty useless these days, though...

Today's been rough. Started out okay, but nausea just got worse and worse as the day went on. I've actually been vomming more than a little today... not fun :(
I wish there was something to make this sickly feeling go away. I cannot enjoy myself anymore. I'm just sick ALL. DAY. LONG. :sick:

Anyway, off to bed... here's to hoping tomorrow I can keep something down... :cry:


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry u feel sick Luna.I am not home yet I am still here playing we r spending the night.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> I'm sorry u feel sick Luna.I am not home yet I am still here playing we r spending the night.

Winning lots of money, Addie???? :happydance:
Hope you're still having a blast!!


----------



## LunaLady

I'm off to bed, now... ;)


----------



## addie25

Igood night. I'm goin to go to bed soon as well. Starting to fall asleep.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Glad you're having a nice time out, Addie! Though, you're likely home by now ;)
> 
> Busy bee Molly!!! I wish I could lend you a hand! I'm pretty useless these days, though...
> 
> Today's been rough. Started out okay, but nausea just got worse and worse as the day went on. I've actually been vomming more than a little today... not fun :(
> I wish there was something to make this sickly feeling go away. I cannot enjoy myself anymore. I'm just sick ALL. DAY. LONG. :sick:
> 
> Anyway, off to bed... here's to hoping tomorrow I can keep something down... :cry:

Oh Luna... :hugs: I'm so sorry you are sick. :awww: I wish I could help. 
I hope you feel better tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I'm glad you are having fun, despite the quite poker tables. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Finally on my way to bed! Hope u have a great day :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy sundays just on catch up


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Sorry Hayley..I missed you I think but good night! :kiss:

Its ok Kit did you read my house story:shrug:



kit_cat said:


> ..and these are two places along today's walk that I'd very much like to buy property in one day (probably in my dreams) but for different reasons....
> 
> I'd love to buy one of these apartments as an investment - it would be a goldmine!
> View attachment 185676
> 
> 
> This house is one I often salivate over as it has views over the lake from BOTH the back and front of it and what you can't see is the beautiful terrace that goes the whole length of the back of the house. One day (once I've killed the current owners and robbed a bank maybe)
> View attachment 185677

hehe:haha:Kit the housenabber you will be with newbie on lockdown!!

Bethany nice Basil :thumbup:i was looking at herbs would like to try some onions and stuff to i mean try to grow them:dohh:love Hollys lemony wellies!!

April hope you are better today and you Molly has your headache eased off?

Well im off for car washing etc will be back later .....oh and Nate's a big na'na :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

yay for nana hayley, really crap today :( dont know what to do :'(


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all! :flower:

I thought I'd at least lie in a little this morning due to the clocks changing but alas no! OH was up at 7am (really 6am) sharp to go and play golf, so needless to say I was up too :growlmad:

Anyway, some work and shopping to do today here..what about you ladies?

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no Luna...the voms have really got a hold at the moment then. If it gets too bad you can get something from the doc I believe...a safe anti-emetic which will let you get on with things without staying close to the loo :sick: Hope you're ok doll :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly..it sounds like you've had a busy yet productive time...but it won't last forever and will be so worth it when you're floating around LOVING your new abode. You get to organise it all and make it feel like home :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie...it sounds like your evening wasn't such a wash-out as you thought it might be? Tell all!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Hayley...yep, indeed I did see your story yesterday...fingers still crossed!! What you up to today?

Awwww, a li'l nana :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> yay for nana hayley, really crap today :( dont know what to do :'(

:hugs: April.

Nothing sorted out yet m'love? I'm sorry, that's lousy :nope:


----------



## addie25

Well bachelorette got in a fight with her friends ( all except one) so her fiancé went to pick her and one other girl from party to stay in our room. I went to bed At 330 and can not sleep bc she has been crying or falling around room drunk . Finally fell asleep n wake up to her throwing up! Ughhhhhh!!! It's college all over again lol. I wish I could go to sleep but it's a circus in here. My hubby just left room to go for a walk but I'm trying hard to just go to sleep be4 check out! Don't think it will happen.


----------



## mummyApril

No no better today Kit I'm trying not to stress or cry its hard I'm lying in bed feeling baby move which makes me smile for a minute x


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well bachelorette got in a fight with her friends ( all except one) so her fiancé went to pick her and one other girl from party to stay in our room. I went to bed At 330 and can not sleep bc she has been crying or falling around room drunk . Finally fell asleep n wake up to her throwing up! Ughhhhhh!!! It's college all over again lol. I wish I could go to sleep but it's a circus in here. My hubby just left room to go for a walk but I'm trying hard to just go to sleep be4 check out! Don't think it will happen.

Oh my addie...that sounds like a bit of a nightmare :wacko: Sometimes too much drink ruins everything eh? Hope you're not too exhausted by it all. You more than did your duty!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> No no better today Kit I'm trying not to stress or cry its hard I'm lying in bed feeling baby move which makes me smile for a minute x

You've got to talk lovely..it's the only way to move forward. I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all! The weirdest coincidence happened last night!!

OH and I were surfing loads of random shit on YouTube, and I wanted to watch some lezginka vids which is a really energetic national Chechen dance so we watched some of those and then in the 'related videos' panel various Chechen documentaries came up. I thought OH might find some of them boring so I clicked on a couple and then saw a thumbnail I knew would be most appealing to him and we watch some scenes of kids in refugee camps. Then it cuts to a cafe in Moscow and THERE IS OH'S BROTHER!!! We paused it loads of times and OH was sure its him and we carry on watching and they do a little interview with him! We couldn't believe it. The older brother had never told his family about it because in the interview he does talk about hard times for chechens and that he was jobless and they jut don't do that - tell family far away that life isn't good. They'd never worry their family. But what are the chances! The documentary is now 11 years old and we just randomly came across it. So weird and cool but sad bc he says the Russian police beat the crap out of him.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> No no better today Kit I'm trying not to stress or cry its hard I'm lying in bed feeling baby move which makes me smile for a minute x
> 
> You've got to talk lovely..it's the only way to move forward. I'm thinking about you :hugs:Click to expand...

weve been talking, i feel like im going around in circles and right now all he wants to do is play xbox...


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Y'all! The weirdest coincidence happened last night!!
> 
> OH and I were surfing loads of random shit on YouTube, and I wanted to watch some lezginka vids which is a really energetic national Chechen dance so we watched some of those and then in the 'related videos' panel various Chechen documentaries came up. I thought OH might find some of them boring so I clicked on a couple and then saw a thumbnail I knew would be most appealing to him and we watch some scenes of kids in refugee camps. Then it cuts to a cafe in Moscow and THERE IS OH'S BROTHER!!! We paused it loads of times and OH was sure its him and we carry on watching and they do a little interview with him! We couldn't believe it. The older brother had never told his family about it because in the interview he does talk about hard times for chechens and that he was jobless and they jut don't do that - tell family far away that life isn't good. They'd never worry their family. But what are the chances! The documentary is now 11 years old and we just randomly came across it. So weird and cool but sad bc he says the Russian police beat the crap out of him.

wow that is weird! poor bloke getting beaten though :/


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Y'all! The weirdest coincidence happened last night!!
> 
> OH and I were surfing loads of random shit on YouTube, and I wanted to watch some lezginka vids which is a really energetic national Chechen dance so we watched some of those and then in the 'related videos' panel various Chechen documentaries came up. I thought OH might find some of them boring so I clicked on a couple and then saw a thumbnail I knew would be most appealing to him and we watch some scenes of kids in refugee camps. Then it cuts to a cafe in Moscow and THERE IS OH'S BROTHER!!! We paused it loads of times and OH was sure its him and we carry on watching and they do a little interview with him! We couldn't believe it. The older brother had never told his family about it because in the interview he does talk about hard times for chechens and that he was jobless and they jut don't do that - tell family far away that life isn't good. They'd never worry their family. But what are the chances! The documentary is now 11 years old and we just randomly came across it. So weird and cool but sad bc he says the Russian police beat the crap out of him.

Wow! For some reason you were obviously meant to see that..even though it was like 11 years ago, but still, as you say, what are the chances? That's amazing! The Russian police sound like a bundle of laughs - NOT! :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

Here's the vid. Timur comes on at 10:29 I believe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3vCd8cL7cU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> No no better today Kit I'm trying not to stress or cry its hard I'm lying in bed feeling baby move which makes me smile for a minute x
> 
> You've got to talk lovely..it's the only way to move forward. I'm thinking about you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> weve been talking, i feel like im going around in circles and right now all he wants to do is play xbox...Click to expand...

I'd be asking if Xbox is more important than your relationship..but that's just me. Sounds like he's not so good at dealing with things? Much better at avoiding?

It all sounds very familiar. I'm not comparing our situations at all but the time I left my OH (many years ago) he had an arrangement to go out running with one of his friends. A couple of hours before he was due to go and meet his friend, an argument/discussion started which had been brewing for a long time. The time came for him to meet his friend despite the fact our issues were far from resolved and I very calmly asked him what was more important. I got my answer as he put on his running shoes and went. Needless to say neither me nor my things were there when he got back a couple of hours later. He later told me that he told his friend what was happening that day and his friend said "what the hell are you doing here then?" My OH was the best at avoiding things too and it didn't do us any good back then.

I'm really sorry for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

April this clip with either make you smile, or make you hate me right now!!! We watched it this morning and it made me laugh bc my OH I _always_ like "yeah I'll be home in like 30 mins" and then two/three hours later he rolls in lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJfFGgzhfhY


----------



## mummyApril

lol hes brilliant it did make me laugh! i wonder if id be a total bitch just to see OH face and say its your baby?! haha


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> No no better today Kit I'm trying not to stress or cry its hard I'm lying in bed feeling baby move which makes me smile for a minute x
> 
> You've got to talk lovely..it's the only way to move forward. I'm thinking about you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> weve been talking, i feel like im going around in circles and right now all he wants to do is play xbox...Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be asking if Xbox is more important than your relationship..but that's just me. Sounds like he's not so good at dealing with things? Much better at avoiding?
> 
> It all sounds very familiar. I'm not comparing our situations at all but the time I left my OH (many years ago) he had an arrangement to go out running with one of his friends. A couple of hours before he was due to go and meet his friend, an argument/discussion started which had been brewing for a long time. The time came for him to meet his friend despite the fact our issues were far from resolved and I very calmly asked him what was more important. I got my answer as he put on his running shoes and went. Needless to say neither me nor my things were there when he got back a couple of hours later. He later told me that he told his friend what was happening that day and his friend said "what the hell are you doing here then?" My OH was the best at avoiding things too and it didn't do us any good back then.
> 
> I'm really sorry for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Its funny you should say that but i often say more important than our rship, his answer i havent played it all week! i pay for his subscription and am very tempted to end it! (the subscription lol) he isnt always good at sorting things, hell say lets talk but when i tell him all hes done wrong i get whatevers etc! The only problem im facing is as this isnt the first time iv been lied to and im pregnant and hes lied to me would he do it again or worse? I dont want to bring this child into a broken rship but then i dont want to be a single mum if things can be fixed, but i just cant believe him when he says he wont lie, he said that last time! stuck! :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles
Before I catch up, here are some pics of my new baby, Esme. She's 3 weeks old and was trampled by her mother and is brain damaged.Can't walk and can't really stand. And some pics of Alice doing some gardening for us
 



Attached Files:







esme.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1









toineesme.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









alice.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 1









alice1.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello all:flower:

Hope you're having lovely Sundays:hugs:

*I'm spending alllllllll day gardening, until it gets dark * It's such fun!!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/arrose-fleur-51.gif

While I'm here I'll nab a bit of :dust::dust::dust: for my plants:haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtles
> Before I catch up, here are some pics of my new baby, Esme. She's 3 weeks old and was trampled by her mother and is brain damaged.Can't walk and can't really stand. And some pics of Alice doing some gardening for us

You just posted that to make me :brat::hissy::brat: !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I've sang everything I like to sing about a million times:
> 
> Les Mis
> Phantom
> Moulin Rouge
> Glee
> Cabaret
> Evita
> Dido
> Bon Jovi (don't laugh)

I love love love Phantom (saw it in London) and Moulin Rouge!!!
Currently singing Florence and the Machine in the car...loudly. Yesterday was Placebo. ALWAYS sing to Tori Amos. Florence is my fave on my way to a birth music and Placebo is my best on my way home, stay awake music


----------



## TrinityMom

I had to go to a friend's baby shower. Not the easiest best thing to do today but not too bad - maybe because she was already pregnant before i lost the first?? dunno. Anyway, exfriend (marketing woman) was there - the one who spoke loudly during my talk. I got a petty pleasure out of ignoring her. Small and petty, i know but got get your kicks where you can :haha:. Also I had to feed Esme when she was feeding her baby and Esme sort of stole all the attention

RUGBY JUST NOW :happydance::happydance::happydance: Our team (the Sharks) is playing at Twickenham because the Crusaders' stadium was destroyed in the earthquake so loads of expats will be there to support them. Can't wait

For those who were asking Cranio is actually CranioSacral therapy which is a branch of chiropractic that releases trauma (physical and emotional) from the body using light touch and manipulation
And the MS I have is Multiple Sclerosis for those who were wondering why I still had morning sickness :haha:

Going to make skordhalia now


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> lol hes brilliant it did make me laugh! i wonder if id be a total bitch just to see OH face and say its your baby?! haha

I'm so sorry u have to deal with this especiall wile pregnant. My husband has always said no proble is 2 big to solve if u find a way to open up to eachother and understand where the problem is coming from. ( I agree but not with cheating I would walk out that door and he knows that) After my surgery his biggest fear was I was going to snap and leave him bc I was so depressed . He took me to talk to someone with him to get out my feelings. It really helped. he expressed his fear and he said he was glad he did that with a neutral party there to explore it with us. Maybe that's he way to go? Having a therapist, a neutral party there to help u guys communicate. Another thing we do is we try not to talk when we r angry. Once we calm down we sit face to face and let eachother have a turn to talk. It sounds stupid but it actually helps. ( sometimes i cant not say anything when Im mad tho :/I just hate seeing u so upset. I don't know if any of these suggestions would work for u but it worked for us so j thought I'd share.


----------



## Sarachka

Ugh tumble weed and I'm so bored!!


----------



## addie25

The rude behavior continues. Wasn't enough they kept us up all night but this morning thy can see my husband is asleep and what do they do....laughing talking acting out things that happened yesterday!!! I was in bathroom n forgetting back to sleep with that going on. Hubby is so pissed off!!! As am I but what can u do not everyone is considerate. I just dontgrt how pple can act like that. Ur adults done u know better?


----------



## TrinityMom

To make Holly :hissy::haha:

Our team lost :growlmad: Stupid bloody previously-banned-with-good-reason-and-should-never-be-allowed-back ref :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







bottle.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new mummy2010

evening well just caught up and reece wants laptop again bless!!!

Mum has bought the holiday buggy for us today yay!!!

Busy day will maybe come on on my phone if not will see ya'all tomorrow


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin we have a crusaders team in our rugby league :) we won in Friday night too. We've so far beat a team that we haven't in ten years :yipee: Friday we beat the champions and we beat them well too :D Esme is gorgeous too :flower: I know a girl that has a baby called esme! Mad.

Addie you looked gorgeous and your night out sounds dramatic! Love a bit of stuff to talk about me after a night out! 

Sarachka that's too crazy about the YouTube fiasco! A happy coincidence :) 

B sounds like you have had a fun weekend, I love gardening I do before I left my house I sorted all the garden out, t'was many hours/days doing it we had 3 patches and I planted sunflower straight, primrose hill (our local rugby colours) and 'the
projects' which was a mix bag of flowers and plants and we found some beautiful black flowers and we had lovely pots all over... We had to move before we seen how gorgeous it turned out it was dead sad... 

Kit :cloud9: love the photos I like the Quinny's but like Hayley says they are very common round here... 

Hayley fingers crossed for your house, such a juicy story! You also sound like you've had the best weekend :cloud9:

Luna :hugs: sorry about your voms!

Molly good luck with your mammoth tasks. 

April :hugs: sorry your bloke is being an arse I hope you resolve it. My oh is the same with talking. I think that I will try kits trick next time though because of the way he is I always send him away, he gets so angry at me for voicing my upset.

had a lovely weekend with Erin! We went to toys r us to get some 'pway doe' and then we went to posh hotel nearby and adults had a glass of wine and she played by the water looking for 'amimals'... Except she sent me to the naughty step for saying if she didn't eat her dinner i'd eat it :haha: she stayed at my mum's last night so we naturally went straight back there today! And we're chilling at our friends mow :) adams doing my head in though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg that's such a coincidence, I'm making skordhalia too tonight!!

:^o 

Evening all:flower: 

Gardening Extraordinaire in your midst\\:D/ Came in at dusk and when I was really wet from an evening drizzle for my bath- got loads done, still quite alot to do though:thumbup:

*Trin* You think you can make me jealous by showing off your piggies don't you? Well it doesn't work, especially little bottle feeding piggies. I'm just not sensitive to such images:shrug:

:brat::hissy::brat: 

I've got guinea pigs.:sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi *jaynie*, yeah it's such fun gardening but now I've got to wait very impatiently to see the results! I sowed some sunflower seeds, last year I got fab results with the sunflowers but it seems difficult to imagine- just lots of damp earth at the mo:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*April!* You poor sausage you :hugs: I hope oh comes round pronto to seeing that you're a million moons more important than some crappy xbox game:flower:

*Luna!* Not long now and the voms will bugger off on summer vacation (see, I used the US term since you used 'rubbish') :haha:

*Addie!* We try not to talk when we're angry either!:thumbup:

*Hayley!* Bananaman!!:happydance:

*Kit!* No lie in for me either:nope: Dh wanted to _taquiner mon singe_ at 7am:shrug:

*Sarachka!* that is one mighty coincidence! Have you met oh's family yet?

Just putting the finishing touches to my skordalia.


----------



## mummyApril

good evening all, well i think i may of sorted it, for now, iv said if he ever even attempts to lie etc to me again he wont even have the chance to say sorry! I made it clear and i think he wont be stupid enough, i hope... 
anyway took the girls over the park this evening after they came back from their dads with an icecream and we had a lovely time, with me throwing a hula hoop over OH sometimes it hit him on the head so it was fun! but i was having such a giggle i was sick whoops lol. 
Again thankyou all of you for kind words and support feel a lot better now :D

how was everyone elses weekend? 

Holly hows the garden? Weve planted tomatoes and radishes so far this year, carrots, runners beans and potatoes to follow when it warms up a bit :D

Jaynie men are arses lol, hope youre ok havent seen you about much x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *April!* You poor sausage you :hugs: I hope oh comes round pronto to seeing that you're a million moons more important than some crappy xbox game:flower:
> 
> *Luna!* Not long now and the voms will bugger off on summer vacation (see, I used the US term since you used 'rubbish') :haha:
> 
> *Addie!* We try not to talk when we're angry either!:thumbup:
> 
> *Hayley!* Bananaman!!:happydance:
> 
> *Kit!* No lie in for me either:nope: Dh wanted to _taquiner mon singe_ at 7am:shrug:
> 
> *Sarachka!* that is one mighty coincidence! Have you met oh's family yet?
> 
> Just putting the finishing touches to my skordalia.

ah well hes playing x box now but my youngest is in bed and eldest is doing her homework and we spent time with them at the park first so thats all that matters, he can slob out on it until i go to bed anyway lol, thankyou hun x


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> lol hes brilliant it did make me laugh! i wonder if id be a total bitch just to see OH face and say its your baby?! haha
> 
> I'm so sorry u have to deal with this especiall wile pregnant. My husband has always said no proble is 2 big to solve if u find a way to open up to eachother and understand where the problem is coming from. ( I agree but not with cheating I would walk out that door and he knows that) After my surgery his biggest fear was I was going to snap and leave him bc I was so depressed . He took me to talk to someone with him to get out my feelings. It really helped. he expressed his fear and he said he was glad he did that with a neutral party there to explore it with us. Maybe that's he way to go? Having a therapist, a neutral party there to help u guys communicate. Another thing we do is we try not to talk when we r angry. Once we calm down we sit face to face and let eachother have a turn to talk. It sounds stupid but it actually helps. ( sometimes i cant not say anything when Im mad tho :/I just hate seeing u so upset. I don't know if any of these suggestions would work for u but it worked for us so j thought I'd share.Click to expand...

thankyou sweet, im glad he was so supportive of you when you needed the most, we can communicate its just gettin him to realise what hes done etc lol and how its hurt but we are there i hope :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin we have a crusaders team in our rugby league :) we won in Friday night too. We've so far beat a team that we haven't in ten years :yipee: Friday we beat the champions and we beat them well too :D Esme is gorgeous too :flower: I know a girl that has a baby called esme! Mad.
> 
> Addie you looked gorgeous and your night out sounds dramatic! Love a bit of stuff to talk about me after a night out!
> 
> Sarachka that's too crazy about the YouTube fiasco! A happy coincidence :)
> 
> B sounds like you have had a fun weekend, I love gardening I do before I left my house I sorted all the garden out, t'was many hours/days doing it we had 3 patches and I planted sunflower straight, primrose hill (our local rugby colours) and 'the
> projects' which was a mix bag of flowers and plants and we found some beautiful black flowers and we had lovely pots all over... We had to move before we seen how gorgeous it turned out it was dead sad...
> 
> Kit :cloud9: love the photos I like the Quinny's but like Hayley says they are very common round here...
> 
> Hayley fingers crossed for your house, such a juicy story! You also sound like you've had the best weekend :cloud9:
> 
> Luna :hugs: sorry about your voms!
> 
> Molly good luck with your mammoth tasks.
> 
> April :hugs: sorry your bloke is being an arse I hope you resolve it. My oh is the same with talking. I think that I will try kits trick next time though because of the way he is I always send him away, he gets so angry at me for voicing my upset.
> 
> had a lovely weekend with Erin! We went to toys r us to get some 'pway doe' and then we went to posh hotel nearby and adults had a glass of wine and she played by the water looking for 'amimals'... Except she sent me to the naughty step for saying if she didn't eat her dinner i'd eat it :haha: she stayed at my mum's last night so we naturally went straight back there today! And we're chilling at our friends mow :) adams doing my head in though.

glad you had a lovely time with Erin! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *April!* You poor sausage you :hugs: I hope oh comes round pronto to seeing that you're a million moons more important than some crappy xbox game:flower:
> 
> *Luna!* Not long now and the voms will bugger off on summer vacation (see, I used the US term since you used 'rubbish') :haha:
> 
> *Addie!* We try not to talk when we're angry either!:thumbup:
> 
> *Hayley!* Bananaman!!:happydance:
> 
> *Kit!* No lie in for me either:nope: Dh wanted to _taquiner mon singe_ at 7am:shrug:
> 
> *Sarachka!* that is one mighty coincidence! Have you met oh's family yet?
> 
> Just putting the finishing touches to my skordalia.
> 
> ah well hes playing x box now but my youngest is in bed and eldest is doing her homework and we spent time with them at the park first so thats all that matters, he can slob out on it until i go to bed anyway lol, thankyou hun xClick to expand...

That's great news, sounds like it's kind of resolved itself!:hugs: I think the hula hoop must have helped:haha: 
My dh is Monsieur Vegetables and I'm Madame Flowers, but I know he's planted leeks, onions, parsley and lettuce so far....


----------



## poas

Hi ladies, very tired now as Harri been ill :(
Addie, I just saw how tactless the last comment I made was,I am truly sorry and hope I didn't offend or upset you-I just posted without reading first.And if you have no clue what I'm on about.....ignore me!!!
Kit was that house nr...furzton? I'm sure I have walked around the lake with my mum and aunt several times,although I'm poor with names!!!!
Trin, sorry you are still suffering :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

7 weeks (at the very least) today :wohoo: xx


----------



## firstbaby25

April glad you sorted it. Such a good news :thumbup: thanks I really did. 

I got sad dropping her off! She's a 'nickle bit poooorly' and so congested and she had a sleep and was all lovely (though she's just learnt the real meaning of 'i nuv you' and been saying 'auntie jay I nuv you I do' all weekend :cloud9:) when she woke and we let her wake up and dropped her at James mums and dads (my sister is on the holiday I was supposed to be going on!) and on the way she was chatting about when she was bigger and how she'd go to school and need new clothes (uniform) and that 'mummy and daddy will pick me up' I wonder if she thinks that will happen, cause she's gonna be disappointed. It just choked me and I had a little cry... Just cause I love her so much and stuff, especially because me and ash had such a bad experience with seperated parents. :shrug: could be because I also got my :af: today :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- Sounds all very frustrating. I admit that I have little tolerance when it comes to losing sleep over drama... especially if I'm not very fond of the person that the drama is stemming from. I hope you got some sleep and that all is right in all people's world today. ...Just finished catching up... how rude and inconsiderate! I would be hard pressed not to march in there and treat them like a bunch of children by giving them an earful about what is proper morning behaviour when others are still sleeping. :growlmad:

April- I'm sorry that things are so crummy between you and your OH. As Kit said though, there must be some talking if anything is to be solved... which means he is going to have to turn that blinking video game OFF. Maybe write him a letter expressing how you feel. He can't interrupt you when he's reading. It's always been a favorite 'go to' back when my OH and I wouldn't always communicate well. Big :hugs: and :cloud9: for the baby kicks. ... ahh, finally caught up and you all are doing well. Good! :thumbup:

Sara- That is an amazing coincidence! How did your OH feel about it considering that his brother kind of broke a general rule of thumb? :hugs:

Kit- I'm sorry you didn't get to sleep in. :( How did the pillow serve you?

Oh Trin! You are back :hugs: I missed you. Such a cute little piggy. And you go ahead and enjoy your petty pleasures when it comes to mean ole exfriend. [-( 

Holly- Seems like the gardening bug has bitten you yes? :thumbup:

Jaynie- I am so glad you had such a marvelous time with Erin. :hugs: You really did deserve some enjoyment in the midst of all things that have been going on. :flower:

Clare- Congrats on being AT LEAST 7 weeks. :hugs: That's AT LEAST a blueberry. :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: lissy :hi: Clare! :yipee: for 7 weeks and stuff! Good news...

Kmteehoo... :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

Kmteehoo! :wave: I hope you are having a marvelous weekend dear and that you are enjoying your pregnancy today (not too sick or anything I hope!).


----------



## Sarachka

We still can't believe it about the documentary. OH isn't going to mention it to his brother as it would be seen as really inappropriate. His brother doesn't want the shame of his family knowing he went through some bad times so it would be real humiliating for him to have OH bring it up esp as OH is the youngest.


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynochka I cant wait until Alex talks like Erin does!! It will be so funny. He does loads of pointing and noises atm. Like he points to the shed and says "mow dada" and touches the grass and makes a funny face which means "dad mowed the grass with the lawnmower thats in the shed and it made a big noise!" lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey i luff blueberries :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think as a rule saz that when they start joining words 'mow dada' that kind of make sense they pick it up really quickly! He'll be making you cry in no time! I am just so very proud I don't know how I will cope with my own! God I'll be a mess..

Thanks molly :flower: it has uplifted me I have to say... She can't help it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Jaynochka I cant wait until Alex talks like Erin does!! It will be so funny. He does loads of pointing and noises atm. Like he points to the shed and says "mow dada" and touches the grass and makes a funny face which means "dad mowed the grass with the lawnmower thats in the shed and it made a big noise!" lol

Me too for Hollinka:happydance: The only thing she says is Ni-Ni for Monkey:haha: Lots of pointing and Russian at the moment:haha: But since she's got French and English to absorb the docs have warned us she'll be later than her chums to talk:awww:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *April!* You poor sausage you :hugs: I hope oh comes round pronto to seeing that you're a million moons more important than some crappy xbox game:flower:
> 
> *Luna!* Not long now and the voms will bugger off on summer vacation (see, I used the US term since you used 'rubbish') :haha:
> 
> *Addie!* We try not to talk when we're angry either!:thumbup:
> 
> *Hayley!* Bananaman!!:happydance:
> 
> *Kit!* No lie in for me either:nope: Dh wanted to _taquiner mon singe_ at 7am:shrug:
> 
> *Sarachka!* that is one mighty coincidence! Have you met oh's family yet?
> 
> Just putting the finishing touches to my skordalia.
> 
> ah well hes playing x box now but my youngest is in bed and eldest is doing her homework and we spent time with them at the park first so thats all that matters, he can slob out on it until i go to bed anyway lol, thankyou hun xClick to expand...
> 
> That's great news, sounds like it's kind of resolved itself!:hugs: I think the hula hoop must have helped:haha:
> My dh is Monsieur Vegetables and I'm Madame Flowers, but I know he's planted leeks, onions, parsley and lettuce so far....Click to expand...

ohh lovely :) i will be planting some flowers soon have already done 3 pots :) 
yes i think the hula hoop helped (me anyway haha) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed my lovelies to read and perchance to sleep :kiss: 

Hope you had a great weekend with your family Clare and they were all delighted by your blueberry:hugs:

Nighty night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Clare..Yay for at least 7 weeks and a blueberry :happydance: How was your weekend lovely?

Lissy...no that house is next to Caldecotte Lake. I live not far from there. I adore it :cloud9:

Trin..think I missed you but thanks for checking in. You did well to go and put faces on at the baby shower...I know it's not easy :hugs: Your pics are lovely..that ickle piggle is so cute :cloud9: I hope she goes on to have a healthy and happy life.

Holly...sounds like a lovely day in the garden. You'll probably be surprised how quickly you will get to see the fruits of your labour due to the theft of my sunshine :thumbup: Wow, how different were our reasons for being up early? :winkwink:

Jaynie...awwww :awww: at little Erin. Don't be too sad for her, children handle things so much better than adults. Glad you had a lovely weekend with her anyway and that she "nuvs you" :cloud9:

Sarachka...still no news on sis?

Molly...I hope you are winning the battle of packing and that everything is going well. My pillow...well, I think it will take a little getting used to. There's just about room enough in the bed for the "3" of us...I'll post a pic and you'll see what I mean :blush:

April..glad you got there in the end lovely :hugs:

Hello to anyone I missed :wave:

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *April!* You poor sausage you :hugs: I hope oh comes round pronto to seeing that you're a million moons more important than some crappy xbox game:flower:
> 
> *Luna!* Not long now and the voms will bugger off on summer vacation (see, I used the US term since you used 'rubbish') :haha:
> 
> *Addie!* We try not to talk when we're angry either!:thumbup:
> 
> *Hayley!* Bananaman!!:happydance:
> 
> *Kit!* No lie in for me either:nope: Dh wanted to _taquiner mon singe_ at 7am:shrug:
> 
> *Sarachka!* that is one mighty coincidence! Have you met oh's family yet?
> 
> Just putting the finishing touches to my skordalia.
> 
> ah well hes playing x box now but my youngest is in bed and eldest is doing her homework and we spent time with them at the park first so thats all that matters, he can slob out on it until i go to bed anyway lol, thankyou hun xClick to expand...
> 
> That's great news, sounds like it's kind of resolved itself!:hugs: I think the hula hoop must have helped:haha:
> My dh is Monsieur Vegetables and I'm Madame Flowers, but I know he's planted leeks, onions, parsley and lettuce so far....Click to expand...
> 
> ohh lovely :) i will be planting some flowers soon have already done 3 pots :)
> yes i think the hula hoop helped (me anyway haha) xClick to expand...

Love pots:thumbup:
I'll post pics tomorrow of what I've done so far, but it doesn't look like much since there are lots of bulbs under the earth, it was like burying treasure:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April glad you sorted it. Such a good news :thumbup: thanks I really did.
> 
> I got sad dropping her off! She's a 'nickle bit poooorly' and so congested and she had a sleep and was all lovely (though she's just learnt the real meaning of 'i nuv you' and been saying 'auntie jay I nuv you I do' all weekend :cloud9:) when she woke and we let her wake up and dropped her at James mums and dads (my sister is on the holiday I was supposed to be going on!) and on the way she was chatting about when she was bigger and how she'd go to school and need new clothes (uniform) and that 'mummy and daddy will pick me up' I wonder if she thinks that will happen, cause she's gonna be disappointed. It just choked me and I had a little cry... Just cause I love her so much and stuff, especially because me and ash had such a bad experience with seperated parents. :shrug: could be because I also got my :af: today :shrug:

aw bless her heart she seems such a darling, the thing is she will grow to realise he wont always be there and then she wont even care he isnt at the school gates as long as mummy is! my girls get upset when their dad picks them up! haha, she has a brilliant auntie that can meet her after school anyway :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Addie- Sounds all very frustrating. I admit that I have little tolerance when it comes to losing sleep over drama... especially if I'm not very fond of the person that the drama is stemming from. I hope you got some sleep and that all is right in all people's world today. ...Just finished catching up... how rude and inconsiderate! I would be hard pressed not to march in there and treat them like a bunch of children by giving them an earful about what is proper morning behaviour when others are still sleeping. :growlmad:
> 
> April- I'm sorry that things are so crummy between you and your OH. As Kit said though, there must be some talking if anything is to be solved... which means he is going to have to turn that blinking video game OFF. Maybe write him a letter expressing how you feel. He can't interrupt you when he's reading. It's always been a favorite 'go to' back when my OH and I wouldn't always communicate well. Big :hugs: and :cloud9: for the baby kicks. ... ahh, finally caught up and you all are doing well. Good! :thumbup:
> 
> Sara- That is an amazing coincidence! How did your OH feel about it considering that his brother kind of broke a general rule of thumb? :hugs:
> 
> Kit- I'm sorry you didn't get to sleep in. :( How did the pillow serve you?
> 
> Oh Trin! You are back :hugs: I missed you. Such a cute little piggy. And you go ahead and enjoy your petty pleasures when it comes to mean ole exfriend. [-(
> 
> Holly- Seems like the gardening bug has bitten you yes? :thumbup:
> 
> Jaynie- I am so glad you had such a marvelous time with Erin. :hugs: You really did deserve some enjoyment in the midst of all things that have been going on. :flower:
> 
> Clare- Congrats on being AT LEAST 7 weeks. :hugs: That's AT LEAST a blueberry. :awww:

thankyou sweet :) hope youre well x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Jaynochka I cant wait until Alex talks like Erin does!! It will be so funny. He does loads of pointing and noises atm. Like he points to the shed and says "mow dada" and touches the grass and makes a funny face which means "dad mowed the grass with the lawnmower thats in the shed and it made a big noise!" lol
> 
> Me too for Hollinka:happydance: The only thing she says is Ni-Ni for Monkey:haha: Lots of pointing and Russian at the moment:haha: But since she's got French and English to absorb the docs have warned us she'll be later than her chums to talk:awww:Click to expand...

How fabulous for little Holly to just grow up naturally bilingual...what a real head start in life that is (I think anyway) :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *April!* You poor sausage you :hugs: I hope oh comes round pronto to seeing that you're a million moons more important than some crappy xbox game:flower:
> 
> *Luna!* Not long now and the voms will bugger off on summer vacation (see, I used the US term since you used 'rubbish') :haha:
> 
> *Addie!* We try not to talk when we're angry either!:thumbup:
> 
> *Hayley!* Bananaman!!:happydance:
> 
> *Kit!* No lie in for me either:nope: Dh wanted to _taquiner mon singe_ at 7am:shrug:
> 
> *Sarachka!* that is one mighty coincidence! Have you met oh's family yet?
> 
> Just putting the finishing touches to my skordalia.
> 
> ah well hes playing x box now but my youngest is in bed and eldest is doing her homework and we spent time with them at the park first so thats all that matters, he can slob out on it until i go to bed anyway lol, thankyou hun xClick to expand...
> 
> That's great news, sounds like it's kind of resolved itself!:hugs: I think the hula hoop must have helped:haha:
> My dh is Monsieur Vegetables and I'm Madame Flowers, but I know he's planted leeks, onions, parsley and lettuce so far....Click to expand...
> 
> ohh lovely :) i will be planting some flowers soon have already done 3 pots :)
> yes i think the hula hoop helped (me anyway haha) xClick to expand...
> 
> Love pots:thumbup:
> I'll post pics tomorrow of what I've done so far, but it doesn't look like much since there are lots of bulbs under the earth, it was like burying treasure:haha:Click to expand...

a bit like mine then hehe il try get some pics also, good night lovey x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Jaynochka I cant wait until Alex talks like Erin does!! It will be so funny. He does loads of pointing and noises atm. Like he points to the shed and says "mow dada" and touches the grass and makes a funny face which means "dad mowed the grass with the lawnmower thats in the shed and it made a big noise!" lol
> 
> Me too for Hollinka:happydance: The only thing she says is Ni-Ni for Monkey:haha: Lots of pointing and Russian at the moment:haha: But since she's got French and English to absorb the docs have warned us she'll be later than her chums to talk:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> How fabulous for little Holly to just grow up naturally bilingual...what a real head start in life that is (I think anyway) :thumbup:Click to expand...

i also thought that ! how lucky to have both language and a bit of russian :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night Bethany. I had never realised the bi lingual aspect of baby hollinka! She's gonna be a genius, I'd love to do 2 languages cause it'd be sooo cool! But I think Erin was especially early kids prioritise what they want I tink whether it's speech or movement or whatever... I think it is still early for sunflowers earliest would be April we did beginning of may and they had grown when we left but not fully. 

I know I think by then to her it'll be the norm! And even though daddy has done some disagreeable things so far. He does have her 3 nights because by all accounts he wants to. He's very proud of her and he tries his best. His family let him down. 

Kit... I'm intrigued by your new bedtime pal! Must post pics... I lived the lake we have a place called ackers pit (quaint isn't it?) with ducks and swans and it's lovely! It will soon be April and you will be due so soon now! I realised this the other week... My friend USB is due in may and it's gone sooo quick (she was twelve weeks when she found out!)


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly...enjoy your book/sleepytime :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Damn you auto correct :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

my friend that only just found out she was pregnant at 12 weeks, had to have fertility treatment for her daughter (who is now 6 months) she was told she would never conceive naturally so i guess thats why she didnt think about it, and was feeling tired but blaming being a new mum lol x


----------



## mummyApril

anyone watching cherry has a baby on bbc3?


----------



## kit_cat

So here is my new sleeping partner...I really wasn't kidding about the size! It has a lovely cream fur cover on it which makes it all snuggly and sleeping at least some of the night with it between my knees has definitely made my hips less sore this morning I think :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0208.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the kind words, girls. I just had a chocolate ice cream bar and it was nice :)
I think I'm going to go take a nap!!

Clare - yay for being at least 7 weeks!!! :D Do you know when you ovulated? Or are you going by your last AF before your mc? Our LO's are going to be just days apart! :D


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> anyone watching cherry has a baby on bbc3?

No..I'm on Live at the Apollo (rather OH is!)


----------



## LunaLady

Awesome pillow, Kit! I have a king sized pillow that I've used for between my knees for several years, now. Love it!!


----------



## Sarachka

My little bebes will be naturally bilingual too in English and Sarachka profanity

Jk OH will only talk to our kids in Russian so they learn it. 

Jaynie you called me saz. Did u know just about everyone in real life calls me Sezi?


----------



## Sarachka

April I'm not watching it now but I've seen it before


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Awesome pillow, Kit! I have a king sized pillow that I've used for between my knees for several years, now. Love it!!

Oh really....is that just for general sleeping posture?

The only thing is, it really ruins a good cuddle :( but I'll settle for less pain right now :thumbup:

Glad you enjoyed your choccie ice cream...sounds yummo! :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> So here is my new sleeping partner...I really wasn't kidding about the size! It has a lovely cream fur cover on it which makes it all snuggly and sleeping at least some of the night with it between my knees has definitely made my hips less sore this morning I think :thumbup:

ooh a lovely pillow but i am in total love with your room! i want! x


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I too love your hotel room! How'd you get into bed though? From the end? We should all post photos of our homes!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> My little bebes will be naturally bilingual too in English and Sarachka profanity
> 
> Jk OH will only talk to our kids in Russian so they learn it.
> 
> Jaynie you called me saz. Did u know just about everyone in real life calls me Sezi?

:haha:

It will indeed be a most interesting use of language that your LO's will get! :winkwink:

English and Russian! Fantastic combo :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i love this programme although i have seen it before!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Kit I too love your hotel room! How'd you get into bed though? From the end? We should all post photos of our homes!

hmmm i need to decorate before i post any photos! lol but i am proud of myself for what i have got as i was 17 with nothing and no money :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit I too love your hotel room! How'd you get into bed though? From the end? We should all post photos of our homes!

:haha: We do a superman jump from the foot of the bed each night..it adds a certain something to night times :winkwink: Seriously, although it doesn't look like it, there's room either side of the bed to get in. It's a garage conversion hence the skinnyness of the room. The door on the left is a nice little en suite which makes up for it though :thumbup:

Yes, lets all post pics of our abodes...that would be interesting :thumbup::thumbup: I actually think you've seen lots of mine already due to my decorating!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So here is my new sleeping partner...I really wasn't kidding about the size! It has a lovely cream fur cover on it which makes it all snuggly and sleeping at least some of the night with it between my knees has definitely made my hips less sore this morning I think :thumbup:
> 
> ooh a lovely pillow but i am in total love with your room! i want! xClick to expand...

Aw thanks April..I'm very contemporary in my decor which is not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## mummyApril

my girls room is interestin git has paint splattered on the wall (from my landlords daughter) but the girls want to leave it as they like finding shapes lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit I too love your hotel room! How'd you get into bed though? From the end? We should all post photos of our homes!
> 
> hmmm i need to decorate before i post any photos! lol but i am proud of myself for what i have got as i was 17 with nothing and no money :)Click to expand...

..and so you should be! I bet it's loverly :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit I too love your hotel room! How'd you get into bed though? From the end? We should all post photos of our homes!
> 
> hmmm i need to decorate before i post any photos! lol but i am proud of myself for what i have got as i was 17 with nothing and no money :)Click to expand...
> 
> ..and so you should be! I bet it's loverly :flower:Click to expand...

well i wouldnt go that far lol nothing compared to yours thats for sure! x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my girls room is interestin git has paint splattered on the wall (from my landlords daughter) but the girls want to leave it as they like finding shapes lol

:haha: You should post a pic of that and we can all compare what shapes we can see :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my girls room is interestin git has paint splattered on the wall (from my landlords daughter) but the girls want to leave it as they like finding shapes lol
> 
> :haha: You should post a pic of that and we can all compare what shapes we can see :haha:Click to expand...

i will take one tomorrow for you lol :)


----------



## mummyApril

wow im lucky i moved 5 yrs ago, the area i used to live in has gotten so much worse its awful! very lucky


----------



## kit_cat

I am off to bed now to superman jump my gargantuan pillow and wrestle with it till I am so exhausted I can no longer stay awake - this is the only reason I get a better sleep I think :winkwink:

Nighty night you beautiful people :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

good night Kit sleep well im off to bed also sleep well everyone enjoy the rest of your days etc :) x


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Your room is a breeding (get it?:haha:) ground for envy! If my eyes weren't already green... :winkwink: I will be happy to post pics when my room is actually a room again and not ground zero (like the rest of the house) for packing and sorting. Honestly... my house is a MESS. Why can't packing be a clean process??

Sara- Russian and English is quite an advantage! Both are level 5 language. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Everyone else... I'm sorry for my absenteeism... life is busy. Hope you all sleep well.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh night kit sorry I missed you... Interestingly my hips hurt when I wake most days. Are you telling me it's not my mattress and is in fact my knees? Anyone else know in kits absence!

Sarachka that is cool, it could promote a flair for language which in the uk is properly rare... Molly I didn't know about language grading but I did know English is tres difficile as it's so unorganised compared to other modern languages like French... But learning any other language over here is respected and Spanish is the fastest growing business language apparently!

Luna glad you managed something nice :munch: Adam and I have had an Easter egg today :blush: but we both love Easter eggs, it is just the right thickness :munch: 

I'm off to bed too. Well actually watching the last of American dad and then heading up probably! Good night ladies :sleep: well all :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- having something between your knees keeps your spine aligned and supports your hips. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awesome pillow, Kit! I have a king sized pillow that I've used for between my knees for several years, now. Love it!!
> 
> Oh really....is that just for general sleeping posture?
> 
> The only thing is, it really ruins a good cuddle :( but I'll settle for less pain right now :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your choccie ice cream...sounds yummo! :munch:Click to expand...

Yep, just to keep my hips aligned and provide support for my back. When we travel my back tends to go a bit out of whack because I don't have my 'leg pillow'!!

DH and I rarely cuddle in bed, anyhow. I prefer couch cuddling. He's quite a warm sleeper, so if I get near him he starts to sweat :haha:

And yes, your room is divine! I love the corner shelves and cool lights. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies !

Have a great monday, kit stop cuddling your new bed pal xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Thanks for the kind words, girls. I just had a chocolate ice cream bar and it was nice :)
> I think I'm going to go take a nap!!
> 
> Clare - yay for being at least 7 weeks!!! :D Do you know when you ovulated? Or are you going by your last AF before your mc? Our LO's are going to be just days apart! :D

when i think i ovulated makes me 7 weeks drs say by mc im 8 weeks 5 days x


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a brilliant day doesn't look like its goin to be very sunny here booo! Anyway 8 days until I find out pink or blue ahhh and its mine and OH anniversary today :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks moll! I might try it I do have sore hips a lot and always assumed it was my mattress... This could change my life.

:hi: crunch happy Monday you're twisting my melon man. 

:hi: April not too sunny here neither but I'm off to my mum's to work as she's back! So I'm having a :coffee: and waking up and then going off on the bus... Happy anniversary :yipee:

Luna my oh is a hot sleeper too and the problem lies in the fact that he gets me hot and I don't like to be as hot as him in bed...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Everyone else... I'm sorry for my absenteeism... life is busy. Hope you all sleep well.

No sweat Molly...we all know you are up to your eyes in in right now. You gotta do what you gotta do. Just keep checking in so we know you're ok lovely :hugs:

Good morning all!!!

I don't mind that it's Monday today becauser I'm on holiday today and tomorrow, working on Wednesday then off again on Thursday and Friday :happydance: The sun is shining too!!! Alas I do have work to do this morning but it will be at my leisure.

Hope everyone is good today and I wish all you working turtles a happy and speedy Monday :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ooh night kit sorry I missed you... Interestingly my hips hurt when I wake most days. Are you telling me it's not my mattress and is in fact my knees? Anyone else know in kits absence!
> 
> Sarachka that is cool, it could promote a flair for language which in the uk is properly rare... Molly I didn't know about language grading but I did know English is tres difficile as it's so unorganised compared to other modern languages like French... But learning any other language over here is respected and Spanish is the fastest growing business language apparently!
> 
> Luna glad you managed something nice :munch: Adam and I have had an Easter egg today :blush: but we both love Easter eggs, it is just the right thickness :munch:
> 
> I'm off to bed too. Well actually watching the last of American dad and then heading up probably! Good night ladies :sleep: well all :kiss:

Morning Jaynie :wave:

Yep, Molly is right, sleeping with a pillow between your knees is to do with correct alignment of your body. In pregnancy, because all the muscles are relaxing and your pelvis is opening up so to speak, this is when a lot of women experience hip pain in bed (myself included) as I do not normally get this. The big pillow is also designed to go under the bump for support too but I'll need to wait till I get one of them :haha: You should give it a go..maybe it would help you too? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies !
> 
> Have a great monday, kit stop cuddling your new bed pal xx

:haha: ..but he's just so snuggly :cloud9: OH was already cuddling into the other side when I went to bed last night too :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a brilliant day doesn't look like its goin to be very sunny here booo! Anyway 8 days until I find out pink or blue ahhh and its mine and OH anniversary today :) x

Morning April :hi:

Only 8 days to go :wohoo: It will fly in now!!

A very happy anniversary to you too..you going to do something nice today/tonight to celebrate?


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou girls not sure what were going to be doing as OH has to work and might not be back until late so may just have to wait until we have a free day :) but a film and popcorn will do me tonight lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

SUNSHINE! BIG SUNSHINE!:happydance: 

HAPPY MONDAY WORKING TURTLES:flower: (And other turtles but priority to ones at work)

Kit your bedroom is Gorge:cloud9: You must spend hours making your bed each morning?:wacko: I just toss the cover back on all slapdash, if I can get the cat and dog off it in the first place:blush: And your decor is so coordinated, we have a Habitat bed from our old place which doesn't at all match the antique-y wardrobes we got when we moved here (we had fitted cupboards in the old place) But I LOVE our bedroom- it's the double French windows onto the garden that do it for me, with shutters for at night:cloud9: And old oak floor:cloud9: But deco-wise we haven't really done alot:shrug:

And I sleep with Potamus who is about the size of your pillow:haha:

Anyway, I'm really not going to chat long since I'm organising canvases and have just put LO to nap so might actually be able to make some progress for a bit.....:wacko:

:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MUMMYAPRIL AND OH!:cake:


----------



## Sarachka

Uuugh exhausted. I has a secret - OH and I pulled an all-nighter on Saturday and I didn't sleep until 11pm last night since waking up 1030 Saturday morning! I feel rubbbbbbish. 

I think aunt flo might have arrived but it also might be blood from the biopsy on Friday so I'll wait and see before changing my ticker etc.

I neeeeeeeed sleeeeeep. At least today's gong quick so far


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka! Why did you pull an all nighter? I can't do this anymore - I did it too much at university and now when it gets to 2am ish if I am up I HAVE to just go to bed and that's about the latest I will stay up. 

:hi: elisheva009... We missed you but Sarah told us it's too fast on here! There's a lot of us on here and subsequently there is a lot of chatter :thumbup:

I am working kind of and filling in application forms. Booo. Adam's mum's making us a lovely tea later - fried rice and chicken satay with salad and stuff :D i'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## Elisheva009

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: elisheva009... We missed you but Sarah told us it's too fast on here! There's a lot of us on here and subsequently there is a lot of chatter :thumbup:

Hi everyone!

Thanks for noticing me lurking, firstbaby! Have been quite busy lately and if I miss just one day there are, like, 20 pages to caotch up on!

I'm currently in bed with a virus, no doubt picked up from one of the kids at school and have finally had time to catch up a bit!

Good to see some more BFPs! Congrats to everyone!

I've had a bit of a shitty time over the last few weeks. My grandmother died and after enduring the wrath of my boss for requesting time off for the funeral, I had a panic attack at the airport and asked to be taken off the flight. I feel so bad for not being there with my family.

Just before this we had some bad TTC news. It now looks as if we may have to go for IVF but they think my eggs are bad quality due to PCOS so who knows if even IVF will work...

Sorry for the huge moan! I hope you're all doing OK. I'll try and make more effort to keep up with the thread from now on!

Has your sister had her baby yet, Sarachka?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> SUNSHINE! BIG SUNSHINE!:happydance:
> 
> HAPPY MONDAY WORKING TURTLES:flower: (And other turtles but priority to ones at work)
> 
> Kit your bedroom is Gorge:cloud9: You must spend hours making your bed each morning?:wacko: I just toss the cover back on all slapdash, if I can get the cat and dog off it in the first place:blush: And your decor is so coordinated, we have a Habitat bed from our old place which doesn't at all match the antique-y wardrobes we got when we moved here (we had fitted cupboards in the old place) But I LOVE our bedroom- it's the double French windows onto the garden that do it for me, with shutters for at night:cloud9: And old oak floor:cloud9: But deco-wise we haven't really done alot:shrug:
> 
> And I sleep with Potamus who is about the size of your pillow:haha:
> 
> Anyway, I'm really not going to chat long since I'm organising canvases and have just put LO to nap so might actually be able to make some progress for a bit.....:wacko:
> 
> :kiss:

Thanks Holly...but no, the bedmaking is down to a fine art..a minute at most maybe? Your bedroom sounds devine, in fact I'm sure we've seen pics over the months have we not? I aspire to have shutters as I adore them but they are ridiculously expensive over here. Maybe the same in France? Your French windows into the garden must be beautiful. You can't see it in the pic I posted, but on the right there is a large window/doorway into our garden but I somehow don't think it would match up to yours! You must post some pics for our viewing pleasure...pleeeeeeease????

How did you get on with the canvasses?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Uuugh exhausted. I has a secret - OH and I pulled an all-nighter on Saturday and I didn't sleep until 11pm last night since waking up 1030 Saturday morning! I feel rubbbbbbish.
> 
> I think aunt flo might have arrived but it also might be blood from the biopsy on Friday so I'll wait and see before changing my ticker etc.
> 
> I neeeeeeeed sleeeeeep. At least today's gong quick so far

You little raver you! I think I'm death defying if I see the clock strike midnight these days!


----------



## kit_cat

Elisheva009 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: elisheva009... We missed you but Sarah told us it's too fast on here! There's a lot of us on here and subsequently there is a lot of chatter :thumbup:
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks for noticing me lurking, firstbaby! Have been quite busy lately and if I miss just one day there are, like, 20 pages to caotch up on!
> 
> I'm currently in bed with a virus, no doubt picked up from one of the kids at school and have finally had time to catch up a bit!
> 
> Good to see some more BFPs! Congrats to everyone!
> 
> I've had a bit of a shitty time over the last few weeks. My grandmother died and after enduring the wrath of my boss for requesting time off for the funeral, I had a panic attack at the airport and asked to be taken off the flight. I feel so bad for not being there with my family.
> 
> Just before this we had some bad TTC news. It now looks as if we may have to go for IVF but they think my eggs are bad quality due to PCOS so who knows if even IVF will work...
> 
> Sorry for the huge moan! I hope you're all doing OK. I'll try and make more effort to keep up with the thread from now on!
> 
> Has your sister had her baby yet, Sarachka?Click to expand...

Hi Elisheva :wave:

I'm really sorry to hear about your grandmother and all the upset on the plane. It wasn't your fault you couldn't make it and I'm sure your family understand that. It's just one of those things. What a lovely boss you have - I don't think. What's his/her problem? Want me to come give them a kick up the butt for you? :trouble:

Good luck also with the IVF too. I know it's not what was obviously in your plan but it is truly amazing what they can do these days. Try not to worry about it all until you know you have a reason to. Also, many people get this kind of news and the next thing you know..they're pregnant! Either way, I wish you all the best..never give up! 

:hugs::flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Elisheva009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: elisheva009... We missed you but Sarah told us it's too fast on here! There's a lot of us on here and subsequently there is a lot of chatter :thumbup:
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks for noticing me lurking, firstbaby! Have been quite busy lately and if I miss just one day there are, like, 20 pages to caotch up on!
> 
> I'm currently in bed with a virus, no doubt picked up from one of the kids at school and have finally had time to catch up a bit!
> 
> Good to see some more BFPs! Congrats to everyone!
> 
> I've had a bit of a shitty time over the last few weeks. My grandmother died and after enduring the wrath of my boss for requesting time off for the funeral, I had a panic attack at the airport and asked to be taken off the flight. I feel so bad for not being there with my family.
> 
> Just before this we had some bad TTC news. It now looks as if we may have to go for IVF but they think my eggs are bad quality due to PCOS so who knows if even IVF will work...
> 
> Sorry for the huge moan! I hope you're all doing OK. I'll try and make more effort to keep up with the thread from now on!
> 
> Has your sister had her baby yet, Sarachka?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Elisheva :wave:
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about your grandmother and all the upset on the plane. It wasn't your fault you couldn't make it and I'm sure your family understand that. It's just one of those things. What a lovely boss you have - I don't think. What's his/her problem? Want me to come give them a kick up the butt for you? :trouble:
> 
> Good luck also with the IVF too. I know it's not what was obviously in your plan but it is truly amazing what they can do these days. Try not to worry about it all until you know you have a reason to. Also, many people get this kind of news and the next thing you know..they're pregnant! Either way, I wish you all the best..never give up!
> 
> :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

I'm sorry to heart about your grandmother. My grandfather died last year, it is no good... Also sorry about your changed TTC plans, this forum is so good for that reminding us that it doesn't always happen how we imagine it will... I think IVF should be fine though, don't they/can't they do things to ensure eggs of a decent quality are produced? Anyway, all thinkgs that you can deal with when it actually happens! I hope you are a success and get the baby you so obviously deserve! Don't worry about the moan! We all moan on here at times, like a proper WI meeting we are!


----------



## Sarachka

Elisheva lovely to hewr from you but sorry about the bad news. Hopefully you can work with it though and they get some good eggs!


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Holly :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles :hi:

Exhausticating day! Been sorting the windows and printer and files and and and for the new practice so loads of driving around and then grocery shopping then pick up kids and parent-teacher meeting...one of those never-ending days

Good news is Esme stood on all 4 trotters today :happydance: (for about 3 seconds and then toppled over but she made it up)

Going to lie on my bed and read while I wait for the Myprodol to kick in :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: 

:yipee: 

Trin's here - it's like Christmas all over again! I hate when life gets in the way Trin! I have suffered this of late... Hope you are well my love. :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:howdy: Hello all! 

Happy Monday! I had my first (and last) weekend off for the month of March :happydance: Ironically enough, I had so may events scheduled that I'm as tired as I would have been had I worked :dohh: Not complaining tho, a weekend off is a weekend off! Did I miss anything big over the weekend?


----------



## addie25

Good morning! Today should be a good day. My friend is visiting from Boston so I'm excited to see her! Also almost April n hopefully I get my period and everything can start. Have to call next week to see how long till probes r done. Cross fingers they r done in April. How is everyone today?


----------



## poas

Hi all!
Congrats on anniversary :)
And Clare for your 7 weeks :)
Trin....my girl name was Esme...I may have to rethink,because cute as that little piggy is,I'm hoping my child bears no resemblance! :) The walking thing is very cool though :)
Kit I love your bedroom too, and I know caldecott...I did say I'm bad with names lol!
Jaynie and Sarachka are things better for you two now?The last time I had a good read you were a bit low and p'd off?
Everyone else-I hope your day is going swimmingly!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Lissy i'm 'working' at my mum's today but she hasn't got that much for me to do! So I am having some bnb time and a :coffee: and a read in the sun. She will no doubt be mad at me but really I dunno what to do :shrug: i'm more of a hindrance in these early stages! I hope that I come good in it though. I don't even mind being a PA if there is work in it! 

Kit how are you enjoying your day off?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newbie! I totally missed your covert post then! 

Gload you had a weekend off and even though busy, it belonged to you <3 there is no greater feeling than having your own time :) I hope you enjoyed it and that work don't crack the whip too much!


----------



## poas

Aw Jaynie I'm sure you are being much more helpful than you think :)
Did you and Adam patch things up?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm still working on it, keeping an open mind! I just think that with me not working it's not fair to assess my relationship with Adam while I am naturally not so happy in my own skin as I may be likely to do something stupid. He has been trying of sorts too. I think I will have a better idea of what's happening when we finally get in to the house and when we are on an equal footing for working and contributing and stuff! How are you? Your iron levels improving? Etc etc... Are you team :yellow:?


----------



## Mollykins

April- Happy Anniversary!!! :dance: And 8 days?! How exciting! I can't wait! :haha:

Luna and Jaynie- My OH is also a hot sleeper. I call him my human furnace. I miss him in the winter when he is out of town; cold nights. :haha: Have fun at work Jaynie love and good luck with the pillow trick. Let me know how it works. :thumbup:

Sara- :shock: That a lot of sleep you didn't get! My goodness! I hope you sleep well tonight. :sleep:

Elishaeva- Sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hugs: Death of a loved one is rarely easy to take, even if you know it's coming. I really hope IVF work for you dear. :flower:

Trin- I can SO relate to your busy exhausticating day. My oldest has her last day of school tomorrow before we move and we have a conference with her teacher that day on top of EVERYTHING else that needs to be done and ugh. YAY ESME! All four trotters! That's two more than I manage to get up on everyday, good on her! :winkwink: 

Newbie- I'm glad you had a weekend off, despite how busy it was. :hugs:

Addie- I hope you have a great time with your visiting friend. :flower:

Kit- I love you think that pillow is large. There is a pregnancy pillow that I've been ogling for a while that is HUGE. Here... I'll show you...
 



Attached Files:







super pillow.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp) 

yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?! 

how are you doing today Molly? x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bleh! Antibiotics from doctors for my foot 4 times a day on an empty stomach or 1 hour before food :wacko: . Had a hospital appointment this morning she had a feel at my abdomen asked a hundred questions and then said she would like more bloods and seeing as i am on day 19 and she wants day 21 progesterone having em done wednesday so I only get stabbed once instead of twice :haha: and has sent for an Ultrasound which I have to wait for the appointment for! But this is all good because its progress!!! :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Bleh! Antibiotics from doctors for my foot 4 times a day on an empty stomach or 1 hour before food :wacko: . Had a hospital appointment this morning she had a feel at my abdomen asked a hundred questions and then said she would like more bloods and seeing as i am on day 19 and she wants day 21 progesterone having em done wednesday so I only get stabbed once instead of twice :haha: and has sent for an Ultrasound which I have to wait for the appointment for! But this is all good because its progress!!! :wohoo:

I have been off for a bit what's going on?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie :hi: Ginge :hi: Molly! 

Molly that pillow looks lush preggers or not! I will be doing the knee thing tonight... I will be sure to let you all know how I get on! 

Ginge... :yipee: for your progress and good that your specialist is relying on her own tests it bodes better I think. Do you think you will get metformin? 

I am off now ladies I will be sure to catch up later on my phone! I have to go and eat yummy-we-put-an-order-in-for-it tea that Adam's mum is cooking for us :D I didn't finish my application pack so hoping that I can get that finished and boxed off tonight!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Addie- I have been told im borderline for PCOS as some of my hormonal levels are a little off but I am not exhibiting all of the symptoms expected of PCOS i.e. my periods are reasonably regular and i don't have excessive body hair or acne, but i'm not ovulating and my weight has crept up even though I am a reasonably active person! So I am having investigations done as to why in 2 years + I haven't conceived and a recent blood test showed I am anovulatory so they did further tests and showed I had off levels on some hormones but not all! U/S scan is to look for Poly Cystic Ovaries to see what extent I have it. I know its only slight according to bloods but an U/S may show differently and I am extremely glad I found out about it so early as it can progress into more illnesses such as diabetes ( I spotted my blood sugars on the day I had the bloods taken and they were 4.8 :wacko:)


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Addie- I have been told im borderline for PCOS as some of my hormonal levels are a little off but I am not exhibiting all of the symptoms expected of PCOS i.e. my periods are reasonably regular and i don't have excessive body hair or acne, but i'm not ovulating and my weight has crept up even though I am a reasonably active person! So I am having investigations done as to why in 2 years + I haven't conceived and a recent blood test showed I am anovulatory so they did further tests and showed I had off levels on some hormones but not all! U/S scan is to look for Poly Cystic Ovaries to see what extent I have it. I know its only slight according to bloods but an U/S may show differently and I am extremely glad I found out about it so early as it can progress into more illnesses such as diabetes ( I spotted my blood sugars on the day I had the bloods taken and they were 4.8 :wacko:)


Thank u for catching me up. I know everything will turn out ok. U seem positive :) I'll cross my fingers all gets sorted out soon and u have a bun In the oven!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x

Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool* 

:dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup: 

What has you so afraid of your appointment?

And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- That all sounds so promising! I'm glad you are on your way to getting some answers. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...

that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April 
im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )


----------



## new mummy2010

hi ya'all im just looking at some boy things the mum from work has give me to rummage through and then i will catch up on the 10 PAGES!! i have to catch up on ssshh whilst im gone!!


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm still working on it, keeping an open mind! I just think that with me not working it's not fair to assess my relationship with Adam while I am naturally not so happy in my own skin as I may be likely to do something stupid. He has been trying of sorts too. I think I will have a better idea of what's happening when we finally get in to the house and when we are on an equal footing for working and contributing and stuff! How are you? Your iron levels improving? Etc etc... Are you team :yellow:?

That sounds like a well thought through plan :)
My iron levels aren't dropping,but considering the amount I'm on per day they aren't really rising either-BUT- I am passed that nauseous first trimester so that has made it ALOT better :)

Molly....that cushion.......I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening snuggle monkeys one and all:flower:

*Molly* that cushion is ridiculously ginormous! I think only single mums get to enjoy the benefits of that cushion, unless they have an obliging dh who'll sleep on the floor!:wacko: I'd like one of those when I'm camping in Brittany:haha:

*Kit* I took some bedroom pics, I think it's the only room (apart from the basement junk hole rooms, Ooooo more fun to come:dance:) that you haven't seen yet! I love it for its calm but it's not classy and decorated like yours. And as you'll see from the pics my bed making skills leave a little to be desired:blush: I haven't pulled the cover right over the end of the mattress and there's lots more cover on my side, but that's coz dh steals it in the night so I have to start with more:growlmad: Sorted canvases:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I've puked up everything I've eaten in the last two days... have a midwife appointment today, so hopefully she has some answers for me!!! Getting quite desperate, here!!

Yay for your scan on April 22nd, Molly!!! Woohoo!! Just to confirm there's a Logan in there ;)
Did you pick a girl name for the complete off chance??? ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

GINGE! That's a perfect blood sugar level:flower: I had to convert it since we use mg and not mmol here but it comes to 86.4 which is absolutely normal and fine my love so worry not for that:hugs:

I see you got to the hospital, without your SIL, I imagine!:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...
> 
> that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April
> im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )Click to expand...

She checked the box for pelvic u/s and that box is right above the abdominal u/s box so I am guessing she made a "oopsie". :haha:

As much as I want a boy... I'm now panicking about having a boy. I've only had girls for the last 5.5 years... I'm conditioned... indoctrinated... :dohh: I am so strange.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I've puked up everything I've eaten in the last two days... have a midwife appointment today, so hopefully she has some answers for me!!! Getting quite desperate, here!!
> 
> Yay for your scan on April 22nd, Molly!!! Woohoo!! Just to confirm there's a Logan in there ;)
> Did you pick a girl name for the complete off chance??? ;)

Oh honey :hugs: I'm sorry you are so vommy. Hopefully your midwife has some solutions for you. I was prescribed phenergan with my first because I was so sick. I lost 15 pounds/nearly 7 kg :shock: 

Haven't picked out a girls name yet... at least not a FOR SURE name. Even our boy name choice is in danger. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: elisheva009... We missed you but Sarah told us it's too fast on here! There's a lot of us on here and subsequently there is a lot of chatter :thumbup:
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks for noticing me lurking, firstbaby! Have been quite busy lately and if I miss just one day there are, like, 20 pages to caotch up on!
> 
> I'm currently in bed with a virus, no doubt picked up from one of the kids at school and have finally had time to catch up a bit!
> 
> Good to see some more BFPs! Congrats to everyone!
> 
> I've had a bit of a shitty time over the last few weeks. My grandmother died and after enduring the wrath of my boss for requesting time off for the funeral, I had a panic attack at the airport and asked to be taken off the flight. I feel so bad for not being there with my family.
> 
> Just before this we had some bad TTC news. It now looks as if we may have to go for IVF but they think my eggs are bad quality due to PCOS so who knows if even IVF will work...
> 
> Sorry for the huge moan! I hope you're all doing OK. I'll try and make more effort to keep up with the thread from now on!
> 
> Has your sister had her baby yet, Sarachka?Click to expand...

Hello there *Elisheva*! Long time no see! Sorry for your grandmother:hugs: The IVF _will_ work:thumbup: My tennis teacher has just had a baby girl, the result of her 3rd IVF- she's in her 40's and was so worried it wouldn't EVER work but eventually she got a sticky, so I have TOTAL optimism for you and all IVF-ers:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...
> 
> that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April
> im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )Click to expand...
> 
> She checked the box for pelvic u/s and that box is right above the abdominal u/s box so I am guessing she made a "oopsie". :haha:
> 
> As much as I want a boy... I'm now panicking about having a boy. I've only had girls for the last 5.5 years... I'm conditioned... indoctrinated... :dohh: I am so strange.Click to expand...

it will be sooo weird wont it! 9 years of girl things for me and then boom blue, football (soccer), snot and weeing in the air! haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...
> 
> that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April
> im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )Click to expand...
> 
> She checked the box for pelvic u/s and that box is right above the abdominal u/s box so I am guessing she made a "oopsie". :haha:
> 
> As much as I want a boy... I'm now panicking about having a boy. I've only had girls for the last 5.5 years... I'm conditioned... indoctrinated... :dohh: I am so strange.Click to expand...
> 
> it will be sooo weird wont it! 9 years of girl things for me and then boom blue, football (soccer), snot and weeing in the air! hahaClick to expand...

And how do you clean all the sticky poo off The Zone?:shrug: A couple of deft wipes and 'tis done with Holly, imagine if you have to go in and out of lumps and bumps?:-k 
I thought you were team :blue: mummyapril?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...
> 
> that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April
> im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )Click to expand...
> 
> She checked the box for pelvic u/s and that box is right above the abdominal u/s box so I am guessing she made a "oopsie". :haha:
> 
> As much as I want a boy... I'm now panicking about having a boy. I've only had girls for the last 5.5 years... I'm conditioned... indoctrinated... :dohh: I am so strange.Click to expand...
> 
> it will be sooo weird wont it! 9 years of girl things for me and then boom blue, football (soccer), snot and weeing in the air! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> And how do you clean all the sticky poo off The Zone?:shrug: A couple of deft wipes and 'tis done with Holly, if you have to go in and out of lumps and bumps?:-k
> I thought you were team :blue: mummyapril?Click to expand...

oh Goodness i know someone else said that about their lil bits n all the shifting about! haha, i dnt mind if i have a boy or a girl i just have had a feeling for weeks its a boy! just getting a little scarier nearer the time of actually knowing lol x


----------



## poas

I found it far easier with Harri than with friends girls who I changed...I'm nervous in case I have a girl for similar reasons!!lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:

Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...
> 
> that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April
> im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )Click to expand...
> 
> She checked the box for pelvic u/s and that box is right above the abdominal u/s box so I am guessing she made a "oopsie". :haha:
> 
> As much as I want a boy... I'm now panicking about having a boy. I've only had girls for the last 5.5 years... I'm conditioned... indoctrinated... :dohh: I am so strange.Click to expand...
> 
> it will be sooo weird wont it! 9 years of girl things for me and then boom blue, football (soccer), snot and weeing in the air! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> And how do you clean all the sticky poo off The Zone?:shrug: A couple of deft wipes and 'tis done with Holly, imagine if you have to go in and out of lumps and bumps?:-k
> I thought you were team :blue: mummyapril?Click to expand...

:rofl: I think even more upsetting? I once changed my brother's diaper after he woke up from a nap and was more than shocked to find that... well... blood flows to his little member. :shock: It never occurred to me that little boy babies would... be like that. More disturbing was that I didn't know how to put the diaper back on without "hurting it". :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:
> 
> Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?

We are contemplating Leo Alexander vs. Logan Alexander
What do you think? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:
> 
> Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?
> 
> We are contemplating Leo Alexander vs. Logan Alexander
> What do you think? :shrug:Click to expand...

I love the name Leo:thumbup: One of my best friends bro is called Leo and I've always thought it such a cool name! So I'm prejudiced :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:
> 
> Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?
> 
> We are contemplating Leo Alexander vs. Logan Alexander
> What do you think? :shrug:Click to expand...

Molly! I love both of the names no kidding two of my favourites. Logan (in my opinion only so I don't even know if it will help) was in a book I read when I was young say about 16... I fell in love with it! But Leo is just so quirky, unique, strong and characteristic don't you think? I think I'm prone to thinking that I now prefer Leo to Logan... But both are very nice and I see how it would become difficult of you both like both names. What is your edd? I know it's September but early or late September? So there is no chance bebe will be a Leo as you may/may not like that...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm...couldn't call my baby Leo or when I called him at my stepmums her horse would come to me as he's called Leo or Leo De Lacey in full! :lol: So for me as lovely the name is....it would be a no :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm so rotten... I am exhausted and haven't a mind to do much of anything and it's nearly noon! I've a list of things to have done before my OH comes home so I'm trying to plan when I will have to start on it so that it'll all be done in time for him to be home and then it'll be time to make dinner. :dohh: I'll be suffering for my lazy bones soon I'd say.


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm...couldn't call my baby Leo or when I called him at my stepmums her horse would come to me as he's called Leo or Leo De Lacey in full! :lol: So for me as lovely the name is....it would be a no :haha:

Leo De Lacey:-k I like it:thumbup: Leo De Lacey Dian-Flon. Has a certain ring to it :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Early September... 8 Sept actually. No risk for a Leo baby via astrological sign anyway. :haha: My OH is a Leo. :)


----------



## new mummy2010

:thumbup:


babyhopes2010 said:


> 7 weeks (at the very least) today :wohoo: xx


yay for 7 wks and blueberrys:thumbup::happydance:




Sarachka said:


> Kit I too love your hotel room! How'd you get into bed though? From the end? We should all post photos of our homes!

mine will have a dog in them all as she never leaves our sides she is gonna be sooooooooo jealous when :baby:comes

B, OH wants to look into veg & herbulating !!!told him about your basil:thumbup:

Jaynie- my friend is preg due nov & wants Erin for girl and my friend at work her daughters have said whgo ever has a girl next out of them will be Erin and Noah for bou:thumbup:Your Erin is spesh cos she came first and always think of you and her now when that name is said:thumbup:


Jit where is cushion from want,want want


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...
> 
> that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April
> im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )Click to expand...
> 
> She checked the box for pelvic u/s and that box is right above the abdominal u/s box so I am guessing she made a "oopsie". :haha:
> 
> As much as I want a boy... I'm now panicking about having a boy. I've only had girls for the last 5.5 years... I'm conditioned... indoctrinated... :dohh: I am so strange.Click to expand...

I thought I had cracked the multiquoting but I flipping didn't :dohh:

When I went for my gender scan with Tarquin I was actually quite relieved that he was a boy - I know how to be a boy mom. And yes, blood goes to their boy bits...often...and when they're older they talk about it and show it off :haha:

I love the name Leo :thumbup:

That pillow looks deeee-vine! I want one :cloud9: I have space in my king-size bed

I love your bedroom Kit...beautiful

The freaking interwebs are SOOOOO SLOOOOW tonight


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin mine has been slow too... Could just be bnb? 

You could easily go a couple of weeks early my g'dad was a Leo/Virgo mix and he was 8/23 (did it the same way as you in the USA!) anyway I think either will be perfect :thumbup:

Hayley! My sister I think chose Erin because it's not a random made up name but we hadn't heard it yet and we have now, but ash says it's cool she'll be older than the other erin's :haha:. Plus ashleigh is one of the oldest ashleigh's we know, so Erin will be like her. Being a jaynie I need to find a unique name but ad doesn't understand this :shrug:...

Hayley you got a good loot for nathaniel? Love nathaniel btw :thumbup: doesn't matter if I don't though. This is why I'm not telling people my names (you'll notice I like loads) I'm too fussy and it will be ruinable for me...


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy you never told me before whether you was team :yellow:??


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Bleh! Antibiotics from doctors for my foot 4 times a day on an empty stomach or 1 hour before food :wacko: . Had a hospital appointment this morning she had a feel at my abdomen asked a hundred questions and then said she would like more bloods and seeing as i am on day 19 and she wants day 21 progesterone having em done wednesday so I only get stabbed once instead of twice :haha: and has sent for an Ultrasound which I have to wait for the appointment for! But this is all good because its progress!!! :wohoo:


Ginge-so glad thingas are finally getting sorted for you :hugs:how are your wedding plans ?



mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...
> 
> that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April
> im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )Click to expand...
> 
> She checked the box for pelvic u/s and that box is right above the abdominal u/s box so I am guessing she made a "oopsie". :haha:
> 
> As much as I want a boy... I'm now panicking about having a boy. I've only had girls for the last 5.5 years... I'm conditioned... indoctrinated... :dohh: I am so strange.Click to expand...
> 
> it will be sooo weird wont it! 9 years of girl things for me and then boom blue, football (soccer), snot and weeing in the air! hahaClick to expand...


I would of loved girl bits for a change:cloud9:, dont girls snot the ones at work do yacky snot at the mo!!!



mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Molly :) OH is going to be in late though so have just got in pizza and garlic bread but a yummy toffee pavilova! (sp)
> 
> yes 8 days i cant believe it im getting scared lol! you cant be far off behind me?!
> 
> how are you doing today Molly? x
> 
> Oh that sounds so yummy! *drool*
> 
> :dohh: I am suppose to call to set up my u/s appointment with the hospital. My doctor's office gave me a copy of the order that has the number on it and instructed me to call them and set the appointment. Hmm. Problem is when I looked at the order she checked the slot for pelvic u/s and not abdominal. Why would I need a pelvic at 20 weeks? I think they are wrong so I'm going to call the doctor's office back before I call to set the appointment. Either way though... I plan on setting the appointment for Friday 22 April. :thumbup:
> 
> What has you so afraid of your appointment?
> 
> And I'm okay... very very tired. Only 6 hours of sleep last night and very interrupted. :/ Ahh well, things to do and not a lot of time. It'll all be over soon. :)Click to expand...
> 
> that is weird why theyve done that :/ but yay for 22nd April
> im just a bit like scared of what it is! i know its a baby lol but if its a boy im goin to be like what do i do!? :dohh: but i think excitement is over taking the scarediness! (that isnt even a word lol )Click to expand...
> 
> She checked the box for pelvic u/s and that box is right above the abdominal u/s box so I am guessing she made a "oopsie". :haha:
> 
> As much as I want a boy... I'm now panicking about having a boy. I've only had girls for the last 5.5 years... I'm conditioned... indoctrinated... :dohh: I am so strange.Click to expand...
> 
> it will be sooo weird wont it! 9 years of girl things for me and then boom blue, football (soccer), snot and weeing in the air! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> And how do you clean all the sticky poo off The Zone?:shrug: A couple of deft wipes and 'tis done with Holly, if you have to go in and out of lumps and bumps?:-k
> I thought you were team :blue: mummyapril?Click to expand...
> 
> oh Goodness i know someone else said that about their lil bits n all the shifting about! haha, i dnt mind if i have a boy or a girl i just have had a feeling for weeks its a boy! just getting a little scarier nearer the time of actually knowing lol xClick to expand...

April how do you feel?? Maybe i can help you with your guess work as im having a boy :thumbup:and felt totally different this time and its another boy:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- Not sure where you can get them exactly... I know amazon carries them. 

Trin- Interwebs are being finicky tonight aren't they?


----------



## new mummy2010

will post some pics tomorrow jayniekins im tired so off to watch tv and snooze girls sorry not very chatty night all


----------



## Mollykins

Night night Hayley.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My bedroom pics:happydance: The last one shows the Christmas pressie I bought for dh, a few days before Holly's birth, I LOVE that painting:cloud9: Though it's only a print of course:fool: Such a beautiful picture! I'm going to take Hollinka to the Picasso museum soon, I think she's of an age to enjoy it now. There's a fab goat sculpture there that she'll make her 'animal noise' at, and loads of bulls and birds. 
I'm sure Picasso would have married me if only he'd have met me:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6









019.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5









021-1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5









022.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









020.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

Holly can you please help not extremely good with french anymore lol, what is livre from french to english? x


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely pics Holly...love the huge windows and doors and oak floors. I'll have to take pics tomorrow when it's all tidy

Feeding Esme then off to bed. Got cranio tomorrow. Hopefully I don't collapse in a blubbing, snotty mess again :blush:
G'night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

April- book. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Gorge pics Holly. :thumbup:

Trin- Sleep well love, hope tomorrow goes well for you. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou :) for Angels homework x


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Lissy i'm 'working' at my mum's today but she hasn't got that much for me to do! So I am having some bnb time and a :coffee: and a read in the sun. She will no doubt be mad at me but really I dunno what to do :shrug: i'm more of a hindrance in these early stages! I hope that I come good in it though. I don't even mind being a PA if there is work in it!
> 
> Kit how are you enjoying your day off?

My day off was mostly consisting of pooey work unfortunately..and I think tomorrow might be the same :nope: Never mind, I hope to have Thursday/Friday all to myself :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April- Happy Anniversary!!! :dance: And 8 days?! How exciting! I can't wait! :haha:
> 
> Luna and Jaynie- My OH is also a hot sleeper. I call him my human furnace. I miss him in the winter when he is out of town; cold nights. :haha: Have fun at work Jaynie love and good luck with the pillow trick. Let me know how it works. :thumbup:
> 
> Sara- :shock: That a lot of sleep you didn't get! My goodness! I hope you sleep well tonight. :sleep:
> 
> Elishaeva- Sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hugs: Death of a loved one is rarely easy to take, even if you know it's coming. I really hope IVF work for you dear. :flower:
> 
> Trin- I can SO relate to your busy exhausticating day. My oldest has her last day of school tomorrow before we move and we have a conference with her teacher that day on top of EVERYTHING else that needs to be done and ugh. YAY ESME! All four trotters! That's two more than I manage to get up on everyday, good on her! :winkwink:
> 
> Newbie- I'm glad you had a weekend off, despite how busy it was. :hugs:
> 
> Addie- I hope you have a great time with your visiting friend. :flower:
> 
> Kit- I love you think that pillow is large. There is a pregnancy pillow that I've been ogling for a while that is HUGE. Here... I'll show you...

OH WOW! Molly..you are right, my pillow is miniscule by comparison! However, OH and I would definitely need to sleep in separate beds if I was to get that one...and that's with a kingsize bed! It looks heavenly though! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Holly can you please help not extremely good with french anymore lol, what is livre from french to english? x

Depends on the context my love:flower:
Un livre is a book- but with modern internet parlance it could be livré (without the accent since people don't always bother with it on iphones and suchlike) which means 'delivered'


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- :haha: I want want want :hissy: but! I have a hard time rationalize the spending. It's nearly $70/50 euros/44£ on Amazon. :shock: I am a bit of a frugal personal at heart to be honest and that amount has me cringing.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:
> 
> Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?
> 
> We are contemplating Leo Alexander vs. Logan Alexander
> What do you think? :shrug:Click to expand...

Liking Leo :thumbup: Either way, you're onto a winner :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 7 weeks (at the very least) today :wohoo: xx
> 
> 
> yay for 7 wks and blueberrys:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit I too love your hotel room! How'd you get into bed though? From the end? We should all post photos of our homes!Click to expand...
> 
> mine will have a dog in them all as she never leaves our sides she is gonna be sooooooooo jealous when :baby:comes
> 
> B, OH wants to look into veg & herbulating !!!told him about your basil:thumbup:
> 
> Jaynie- my friend is preg due nov & wants Erin for girl and my friend at work her daughters have said whgo ever has a girl next out of them will be Erin and Noah for bou:thumbup:Your Erin is spesh cos she came first and always think of you and her now when that name is said:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Jit where is cushion from want,want wantClick to expand...

I'm guessing I'm "Jit" :haha:...I got the big pillow in Costco.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:
> 
> Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?
> 
> We are contemplating Leo Alexander vs. Logan Alexander
> What do you think? :shrug:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> My bedroom pics:happydance: The last one shows the Christmas pressie I bought for dh, a few days before Holly's birth, I LOVE that painting:cloud9: Though it's only a print of course:fool: Such a beautiful picture! I'm going to take Hollinka to the Picasso museum soon, I think she's of an age to enjoy it now. There's a fab goat sculpture there that she'll make her 'animal noise' at, and loads of bulls and birds.
> I'm sure Picasso would have married me if only he'd have met me:shrug:

if I were born about 410 years ago, rembrant would have been bang in to me and I'd have had such a cosmo life in Amsterdam with a whole world to discover yet...


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:
> 
> Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?
> 
> We are contemplating Leo Alexander vs. Logan Alexander
> What do you think? :shrug:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> My bedroom pics:happydance: The last one shows the Christmas pressie I bought for dh, a few days before Holly's birth, I LOVE that painting:cloud9: Though it's only a print of course:fool: Such a beautiful picture! I'm going to take Hollinka to the Picasso museum soon, I think she's of an age to enjoy it now. There's a fab goat sculpture there that she'll make her 'animal noise' at, and loads of bulls and birds.
> I'm sure Picasso would have married me if only he'd have met me:shrug:

if I were born about 410 years ago, rembrandt would have been bang in to me and I'd have had such a cosmo life in Amsterdam with a whole world to discover yet...


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:
> 
> Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?
> 
> We are contemplating Leo Alexander vs. Logan Alexander
> What do you think? :shrug:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> My bedroom pics:happydance: The last one shows the Christmas pressie I bought for dh, a few days before Holly's birth, I LOVE that painting:cloud9: Though it's only a print of course:fool: Such a beautiful picture! I'm going to take Hollinka to the Picasso museum soon, I think she's of an age to enjoy it now. There's a fab goat sculpture there that she'll make her 'animal noise' at, and loads of bulls and birds.
> I'm sure Picasso would have married me if only he'd have met me:shrug:

if I were born about 410 years ago, rembrandt would have been bang in to me and I'd have had such a cosmo life in Amsterdam with a whole world to discover yet...


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly can you please help not extremely good with french anymore lol, what is livre from french to english? x
> 
> Depends on the context my love:flower:
> Un livre is a book- but with modern internet parlance it could be livré (without the accent since people don't always bother with it on iphones and suchlike) which means 'delivered'Click to expand...

What she^ said. *ahem* :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou both of you it was book but now I can educate Angel about the different livres? Lol I'll just read out to her what you wrote holly lol! Anyway OH is home so I will say good night speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly can you please help not extremely good with french anymore lol, what is livre from french to english? x
> 
> Depends on the context my love:flower:
> Un livre is a book- but with modern internet parlance it could be livré (without the accent since people don't always bother with it on iphones and suchlike) which means 'delivered'Click to expand...
> 
> What she^ said. *ahem* :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah sorry I'm on my netbook and it's being reallllllly slow, and I didn't know it was for homework purposes, thought maybe mummyapril was ordering baby stuff online from a French site and saw the word 'livré/livre' and wasn't sure!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Enjoy your anniversary April! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My bedroom pics:happydance: The last one shows the Christmas pressie I bought for dh, a few days before Holly's birth, I LOVE that painting:cloud9: Though it's only a print of course:fool: Such a beautiful picture! I'm going to take Hollinka to the Picasso museum soon, I think she's of an age to enjoy it now. There's a fab goat sculpture there that she'll make her 'animal noise' at, and loads of bulls and birds.
> I'm sure Picasso would have married me if only he'd have met me:shrug:

Holly...I love your bedroom. I love the airy, spacey lightness it has. I love to see other people's houses...I'm so nosy :blush: It's so fab the way the sun streams in your French windows...I'd love that :cloud9: Thanks for posting :flower:

Oh, and your picture is very striking and beautiful....sorry, OH's picture.


----------



## Mollykins

Happy 26 weeks Kit. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- :haha: I want want want :hissy: but! I have a hard time rationalize the spending. It's nearly $70/50 euros/44£ on Amazon. :shock: I am a bit of a frugal personal at heart to be honest and that amount has me cringing.

Spoil yourself Molly...you deserve it for sure! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait mummyapril!:happydance:
> 
> Molly what's the jeopardy with Logan/Alexander names?
> 
> We are contemplating Leo Alexander vs. Logan Alexander
> What do you think? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My bedroom pics:happydance: The last one shows the Christmas pressie I bought for dh, a few days before Holly's birth, I LOVE that painting:cloud9: Though it's only a print of course:fool: Such a beautiful picture! I'm going to take Hollinka to the Picasso museum soon, I think she's of an age to enjoy it now. There's a fab goat sculpture there that she'll make her 'animal noise' at, and loads of bulls and birds.
> I'm sure Picasso would have married me if only he'd have met me:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> if I were born about 410 years ago, rembrandt would have been bang in to me and I'd have had such a cosmo life in Amsterdam with a whole world to discover yet...Click to expand...

Yeah, I could go for Rembrandt too:thumbup: As a kiddy I lived in Antwerp so Reubens would have been my man there:sex: Rather have Picasso fanning me on the Cote d'Azur:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Happy 26 weeks Kit. :hugs:

Thanks Molly...I still have an aubergine/eggplant though :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- :haha: I want want want :hissy: but! I have a hard time rationalize the spending. It's nearly $70/50 euros/44£ on Amazon. :shock: I am a bit of a frugal personal at heart to be honest and that amount has me cringing.
> 
> Spoil yourself Molly...you deserve it for sure! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I can't do it. I will probably buy a body pillow like the one you have or a belly wedge like this one...

It's only 14£ :smug:
 



Attached Files:







belly wedge.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









belly wedge2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Grrrrrrr :growlmad:

I'm losing patience with my laptop tonight..or maybe it's the internet or maybe just B&B....whatever it is it's driving me bonkers! Sooooooo slow :wacko:

I haven't said half my usual prattle (might be a good thing :blush:) because every post takes an age or doesn't work at all :shrug:

As I said...Grrrrrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I wouldn't worry about it. It is kind of boring that you don't have a new fruit/veggie every week (feel cheated don't you?) BUT you only have a few fruits left. :shrug: The produce section ran out of fetus-resembling fruits is all. (Of course that banana has always been a bit questionable to me.)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I believe it's BnB and yes, it's getting frustrating isn't it? [-(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- :haha: I want want want :hissy: but! I have a hard time rationalize the spending. It's nearly $70/50 euros/44£ on Amazon. :shock: I am a bit of a frugal personal at heart to be honest and that amount has me cringing.
> 
> Spoil yourself Molly...you deserve it for sure! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I can't do it. I will probably buy a body pillow like the one you have or a belly wedge like this one...
> 
> It's only 14£ :smug:Click to expand...

Yes, you're quite right..I mean you have a lot of expense right now as well don't you. Would the big one even fit in bed with you and OH anyway?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I wouldn't worry about it. It is kind of boring that you don't have a new fruit/veggie every week (feel cheated don't you?) BUT you only have a few fruits left. :shrug: The produce section ran out of fetus-resembling fruits is all. (Of course that banana has always been a bit questionable to me.)

:haha: Yes! I do feel cheated and a smidge disappointed each week that it's not something new on there....how silly and sad :haha::blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just managed to read posts way back from this evening, sloooooooww tuuuuubes:sleep: Off to beddy, I'll be back when the tubes hasten:haha:

Trin, don't go posting pics of your piggies on your bed now will you...:brat::hissy::brat: 

:kiss: kiss all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

It's a nightmare isn't it Holly??

Good night m'love...sleep well and see you in the morning :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I wouldn't worry about it. It is kind of boring that you don't have a new fruit/veggie every week (feel cheated don't you?) BUT you only have a few fruits left. :shrug: The produce section ran out of fetus-resembling fruits is all. (Of course that banana has always been a bit questionable to me.)
> 
> :haha: Yes! I do feel cheated and a smidge disappointed each week that it's not something new on there....how silly and sad :haha::blush:Click to expand...

We non-preggy turts dream of arriving to aubergine land:cloud9: Don't feel disappointed:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I wouldn't worry about it. It is kind of boring that you don't have a new fruit/veggie every week (feel cheated don't you?) BUT you only have a few fruits left. :shrug: The produce section ran out of fetus-resembling fruits is all. (Of course that banana has always been a bit questionable to me.)
> 
> :haha: Yes! I do feel cheated and a smidge disappointed each week that it's not something new on there....how silly and sad :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing Aubergine Equilibrium:cloud9: We non-preggy turts dream of arriving to aubergine land:cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh you will soon enough...and then you will complain that your veg is disappointing you :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

We have a queen size memory foam mattress... not sure it'd fit that behemuth pillow. :haha: 

Yes, there is a lot of spending going on... we have to rent a large truck to move the furnitures as well. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Tell me, because I'm never sure....is a Queen size one up from a Kingsize or the other way round? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> It's a nightmare isn't it Holly??
> 
> Good night m'love...sleep well and see you in the morning :hugs:

Absolutely too slow! The post about aubergines isn't finished, but I posted thinking maybe the "edit" option would be quicker:haha: but alas, it's as slow as the rest:shrug: 

I give up! To sleep, perchance to dream of aubergines:haha:

:hugs: Nighty night Turtles! *Kit*, chatter about French windows when the tubes are a'galloping:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I wouldn't worry about it. It is kind of boring that you don't have a new fruit/veggie every week (feel cheated don't you?) BUT you only have a few fruits left. :shrug: The produce section ran out of fetus-resembling fruits is all. (Of course that banana has always been a bit questionable to me.)
> 
> :haha: Yes! I do feel cheated and a smidge disappointed each week that it's not something new on there....how silly and sad :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing Aubergine Equilibrium:cloud9: We non-preggy turts dream of arriving to aubergine land:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you will soon enough...and then you will complain that your veg is disappointing you :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: It's true Holly.


----------



## Mollykins

Queen is a size smaller than a King. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Queen is a size smaller than a King. :thumbup:

Ahhhhh, I thought so but then seemed to remember sleeping in a Queen bed on holiday and it was gargantuan! Like two doubles pushed together :shrug: Different countries do different sizes maybe?


----------



## kit_cat

I'm off to hit the hay as well I think. OH has threatened that if I'm not in bed in the next 10 minutes, he's going to kidnap my pillow :shock: I'd better go...

Later lovelies, enjoy your days/nights :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Queen is a size smaller than a King. :thumbup:
> 
> Ahhhhh, I thought so but then seemed to remember sleeping in a Queen bed on holiday and it was gargantuan! Like two doubles pushed together :shrug: Different countries do different sizes maybe?Click to expand...

Quite possible. My understanding is that a King is two twin beds (the boxsprings) pushed together with the giant King size mattress on top. Hmm :-k I thing you and I have the same bed. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Run Kit! Save squishy!!! :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Queen is a size smaller than a King. :thumbup:
> 
> Ahhhhh, I thought so but then seemed to remember sleeping in a Queen bed on holiday and it was gargantuan! Like two doubles pushed together :shrug: Different countries do different sizes maybe?Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possible. My understanding is that a King is two twin beds (the boxsprings) pushed together with the giant King size mattress on top. Hmm :-k I thing you and I have the same bed. :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm, I don't know then as our version of Kingsize is just one bed frame which is the same size as the King mattress? 

:haha: What a strange convo eh? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :haha: Run Kit! Save squishy!!! :rofl:

*disappears from the room like the roadrunner*


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Queen is a size smaller than a King. :thumbup:
> 
> Ahhhhh, I thought so but then seemed to remember sleeping in a Queen bed on holiday and it was gargantuan! Like two doubles pushed together :shrug: Different countries do different sizes maybe?Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possible. My understanding is that a King is two twin beds (the boxsprings) pushed together with the giant King size mattress on top. Hmm :-k I thing you and I have the same bed. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, I don't know then as our version of Kingsize is just one bed frame which is the same size as the King mattress?
> 
> :haha: What a strange convo eh? :haha:Click to expand...

It is a strange conversation. Only to be solved by measurements I'm afraid. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Kit. 
Holly you too! :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Booooo your all asleep ! I went out tonight and I am still awake at 11.20 ! Yippppeeeee


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone! I am sure u r all in bed but I'm awake it is 930 by me. I was just looking at a calendar and wow the month went by fast!!!! Hope next month does as well!!! I have spring break in a few weeks ( I love that about teaching I don't give up my breaks I had in school!!!)Well talk to u all tomorrow!!! Oh by the way Dave apologized but she didn't and she won't for her behavior in Atlantic city . That's just a sign of a self centered stubborn person. U do something wrong say sorry. I have no interest in people like that. I'm also not confrotational so I won't say anything unless she brings it up but I have no interest in spending time with her. I am 26 not 16 n would like mature people in my life n she clearly isn't.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie... Addie- :wave: Sorry I missed you girls. 

I am so tired. I spent 2 hours cleaning one bathroom. :dohh: Then, of course, there was more packing and cleaning and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz wait, what? Sorry. :winkwink: It's 845/2045 here and I've curled up on the couch with Alice and my lappy and am watching House. :)


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning all :flower:

Hope Tuesday finds you all well :thumbup: Some work for me shortly and then the vets with Pepsi at 1140. It's really for her vaccinations but she needs a good check over while we're there I think. 

The sun's trying to peak through the hazyness..I hope it comes out properly and I can maybe enjoy some of it this afternoon :happydance:

Have a great day my lovelies :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning all, had an awful night sleep (never drink 2 cups of tea just before bed unless you want to sleep in the bathroom) then a game feel off of the girls shelves and scared the bejeebies out of me! and now im about to zombie walk to school, in anger as my eldest has just informed me that her father smokes in the same room as her! If i get put away for murder i will try and update on here when i can lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> good morning all, had an awful night sleep (never drink 2 cups of tea just before bed unless you want to sleep in the bathroom) then a game feel off of the girls shelves and scared the bejeebies out of me! and now im about to zombie walk to school, in anger as my eldest has just informed me that her father smokes in the same room as her! If i get put away for murder i will try and update on here when i can lol x

Good morning April. Oh dear...an all round rubbish start to your day then? How selfish of your ex to do this. I'll get my hit man on to the job immediately...saves you doing time m'love and he's very discreet :winkwink: Seriously..I'd be having words!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning all, had an awful night sleep (never drink 2 cups of tea just before bed unless you want to sleep in the bathroom) then a game feel off of the girls shelves and scared the bejeebies out of me! and now im about to zombie walk to school, in anger as my eldest has just informed me that her father smokes in the same room as her! If i get put away for murder i will try and update on here when i can lol x
> 
> Good morning April. Oh dear...an all round rubbish start to your day then? How selfish of your ex to do this. I'll get my hit man on to the job immediately...saves you doing time m'love and he's very discreet :winkwink: Seriously..I'd be having words!Click to expand...

i honestly thought this is one thing he wouldnt do in front of her! he knows my views on this, im just disgusted, it only came about when she coughed this morning and it sounded really chesty and i said to her oh that doesnt sound very nice, and i asked her out right, and she said he smokes in the living room! iv already texted him, if this is true he can come here to see her in future! I dont care what the court says my daughters health will not be put at risk! 

Il let you know if i need your hitman lol ;)


----------



## mummyApril

How are you today Kit, Holly? 
My days going to get better as theres lots of sunshine! :D and i just had de ja vu! typing this weird! x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> How are you today Kit, Holly?
> My days going to get better as theres lots of sunshine! :D and i just had de ja vu! typing this weird! x

Not too bad at all April...planning to enjoy some of that sun myself (I hope)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I collected my cbfm sticks yesterday that I paid by cheque on the 'important things' account so it shouldn't be questioned:blush: And got a high reading today so will possibly start purposeful :sex: some time this week. I could get several highs before my peak and dh is travelling alot and a bit tired so it will be a very minimal willy raid this O. Plus my brain (and definitely dh's!) is more geared to a ntnp at the moment, I don't want to set myself up for disappointment again:shrug:

But always nice to see 2 bricks instead of one:happydance:

Have a lovely Tuesday, I have a grizzlemonkey who wants my attention here....

:kiss:XXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> How are you today Kit, Holly?
> My days going to get better as theres lots of sunshine! :D and i just had de ja vu! typing this weird! x

I'm fine thanks April, apart from the fact that kit's stolen her sunshine back:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> How are you today Kit, Holly?
> My days going to get better as theres lots of sunshine! :D and i just had de ja vu! typing this weird! x
> 
> I'm fine thanks April, apart from the fact that kit's stolen her sunshine back:growlmad:Click to expand...

:tease:


----------



## mummyApril

haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Holly :)

Yay for 2 bricks! :happydance: I do think you're right to take it easy though..maybe somewhere between NTNP and TTC so as the pressure doesn't smack you in the chops. It must have been a bit of a relief not having that incessant nagging in the back of your mind for a while? You also did say that it was under these kind of circumstances that Holly came along...so it's got to be a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x

No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...

oh she is a perfect little bubi, bless her!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...

'Tis not gobbedygook...'tis Russian! (well you said!) She really is a good baby :awww: :cloud9: I've ordered one of them too :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Morning Holly :)
> 
> Yay for 2 bricks! :happydance: I do think you're right to take it easy though..maybe somewhere between NTNP and TTC so as the pressure doesn't smack you in the chops. It must have been a bit of a relief not having that incessant nagging in the back of your mind for a while? You also did say that it was under these kind of circumstances that Holly came along...so it's got to be a good idea :thumbup:

Yeah, we were full on ttc generally but it was just that one month where I thought there was no chance since I was in the UK:dohh: Mind you I didn't use opks and cbfms and all that jazz in those days, I went by EWCM and mittelschmerz so I was probably way out every month anyway!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis not gobbedygook...'tis Russian! (well you said!) She really is a good baby :awww: :cloud9: I've ordered one of them too :smug:Click to expand...

this made me really lol :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis not gobbedygook...'tis Russian! (well you said!) She really is a good baby :awww: :cloud9: I've ordered one of them too :smug:Click to expand...

Yes, when I got to 32 weeks and the hospital gave me the 'Character and Habits' form to fill in I ticked the 'good baby' box. I also chose 'sleeps nights' and 'not scared of animals' options. I chose the 'minimum grizzle' supplement too :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis not gobbedygook...'tis Russian! (well you said!) She really is a good baby :awww: :cloud9: I've ordered one of them too :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when I got to 32 weeks and the hospital gave me the 'Character and Habits' form to fill in I ticked the 'good baby' box. I also chose 'sleeps nights' and 'not scared of animals' options. I chose the 'minimum grizzle' supplement too :haha:Click to expand...

I was also thinking of going for the "poo that smells like roses" option although I think that one's quite expensive :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> oh she is a perfect little bubi, bless her!Click to expand...

She has to be really since she's so very spoilt, having a doting mother at her side all day every day! She has no excuse but to be good and happy! Most French kids are battling it out at the créche all day with over tired runny nosed kids stealing their toys :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis not gobbedygook...'tis Russian! (well you said!) She really is a good baby :awww: :cloud9: I've ordered one of them too :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> this made me really lol :)Click to expand...

I hope you've placed your order too...stocks of "good baby" run low y'know! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies. My sister had some twinges last night so summoned my mother but absolutely nothing is happening today. Poo


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's all quiet on the Holly front, I'm off to have a sneaky read of my book:shhh:
I'm really into it- _The Museum of Innocence_ by *Orhan Pamuk*, anyone read it? (Don't tell me what happens if you have!!)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Morning ladies. My sister had some twinges last night so summoned my mother but absolutely nothing is happening today. Poo

Ooo, exciting! :happydance: Was she late with Alexander?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Morning ladies. My sister had some twinges last night so summoned my mother but absolutely nothing is happening today. Poo

oooh exciting! It will happen suddenly:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

haha you 2 make me laugh i wonder if they do ones for boys are potty trained from birth? lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. My sister had some twinges last night so summoned my mother but absolutely nothing is happening today. Poo
> 
> Ooo, exciting! :happydance: Was she late with Alexander?Click to expand...

We wrote the same thing at the same time:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

twinges are always good :D tell her to go for a long walk! yay x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. My sister had some twinges last night so summoned my mother but absolutely nothing is happening today. Poo
> 
> Ooo, exciting! :happydance: Was she late with Alexander?Click to expand...
> 
> We wrote the same thing at the same time:haha:Click to expand...

I think we've been spending too much time together :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis not gobbedygook...'tis Russian! (well you said!) She really is a good baby :awww: :cloud9: I've ordered one of them too :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when I got to 32 weeks and the hospital gave me the 'Character and Habits' form to fill in I ticked the 'good baby' box. I also chose 'sleeps nights' and 'not scared of animals' options. I chose the 'minimum grizzle' supplement too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was also thinking of going for the "poo that smells like roses" option although I think that one's quite expensive :winkwink:Click to expand...

There's no way I could have afforded that, at least in France that one's way too expensive:nope: Like the 'no reflux' option, I couldn't afford that either so just lived with milky regurge on my clothes for 6 months:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(

Yeah, I'm really not enjoying the thought of handing over my little bundle at 9 months old to some child care establishment :nope: Alas, having no family network around me and not being able to afford to give up work, I have no option. Boo! :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(

I know, in France they pack them off so early to school:nope: Holly's only going to be just 3, possibly 2 and a half:shock:

Right, off to read....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha o dear well enjoy your days i hope Holly isnt too grizzly x
> 
> No she's fine, just sleepy time so I've put her in her cot and she's blathering in gobbledygook to her toys and will be a sleep in 10 mins. She only has quick grizzles over specific issues that she'd like resolved, a good baby:awww:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis not gobbedygook...'tis Russian! (well you said!) She really is a good baby :awww: :cloud9: I've ordered one of them too :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when I got to 32 weeks and the hospital gave me the 'Character and Habits' form to fill in I ticked the 'good baby' box. I also chose 'sleeps nights' and 'not scared of animals' options. I chose the 'minimum grizzle' supplement too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was also thinking of going for the "poo that smells like roses" option although I think that one's quite expensive :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way I could have afforded that, at least in France that one's way too expensive:nope: Like the 'no reflux' option, I couldn't afford that either so just lived with milky regurge on my clothes for 6 months:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh the glamour! :haha: Au de vom :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Right I am off for a snooze as lots to do today and I didn't get much sleep last night will catch up later with you all have a lovely day all of you :) x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(
> 
> I know, in France they pack them off so early to school:nope: Holly's only going to be just 3, possibly 2 and a half:shock:
> 
> Right, off to read....Click to expand...

Enjoy your book :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

...me too...off to do some work I suppose :wacko: Laters! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies I'm just about to leave for work boo! I miss the days where I would be so excited to go to work! People like my bosses should not be allowed to be in charge or near children or people in general lol. The school year is almost over so I think I can stick it out.


----------



## kit_cat

Hi addie!
Missed you earlier on..hope your day goes quickly :thumbup:

I'm just having some lunch :munch: of mini wholemeal pitta pockets filled with cheddar, cherry tomatoes and rocket, with a splash of...wait for it *April*....SALAD CREME!!!! Nom nom! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Hi! I hope it goes quick as well. Im such a dork I love getting new calendars so I'm excited to buy one today n switch over all my plans onto it lol.


----------



## mummyApril

im in shock i might faint my mum is coming over! i wonder what she wants....


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hi addie!
> Missed you earlier on..hope your day goes quickly :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just having some lunch :munch: of mini wholemeal pitta pockets filled with cheddar, cherry tomatoes and rocket, with a splash of...wait for it *April*....SALAD CREME!!!! Nom nom! :happydance:

ooohh yummy! that sounds so nice i want some yum x


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO and I have been monging in the garden with the guinea pigs all day but have just spruced ourselves up to go to tea at 4pm at my neighbour's.:coffee: She's English, quite long in the tooth and a ceramics artist- makes great stuff and has a really exciting house with caverns and workshops full of sculptural ceramic forms. I've not seen her living quarters though, so I'm looking forward to a :^o It's a really interesting old house on all different levels with mysterious outbuildings and cobbled courtyards that we get glimpses of from our balcony and garden. Hope I get a full tour:happydance:


----------



## addie25

Sounds awesome!!! Hope u get to see everything!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi! I hope it goes quick as well. Im such a dork I love getting new calendars so I'm excited to buy one today n switch over all my plans onto it lol.

I love getting new refills for my diary too:thumbup: And I love the vertical planning page, mine's all full of ovulation and hpt calculations and the odd birthday:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

so Holly you stole our sun again?! lol oh that house sounds amazing! i suppose it would be odd if you took photos haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Sounds awesome!!! Hope u get to see everything!!!

Me too, dh will be really jealous:haha: The house on the other side of us is really interesting as well, hope they invite me over too!!


----------



## addie25

Yes my planner is full of ovulation dates and doc appointments so I'll just transfer it to my new one. I must get 4 new planners a year n transfer info over if it starts getting messy. I like things neat.:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:howdy: hi girls! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> so Holly you stole our sun again?! lol oh that house sounds amazing! i suppose it would be odd if you took photos haha x

I thought exactly that about the photos!:rofl: And yep I stole back just a little bit of sun :ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> :howdy: hi girls! Happy Tuesday!

Well hello there stranger!

Happy Tuesday to you too:hugs: I can't wait until The Bahamas- I'm all packed already:dance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(
> 
> Yeah, I'm really not enjoying the thought of handing over my little bundle at 9 months old to some child care establishment :nope: Alas, having no family network around me and not being able to afford to give up work, I have no option. Boo! :(Click to expand...

needs must dear Kit, its mummys that dont need to go off to work but still do that gets me! like just to go to the gym! crazyness, my sister was lucky enough to have family i.e me, but she didnt need to go to work she did so she could buy designer clothes etc, and i had my niece from about 3 months but i loved it! i used to have her monday until tuesday and on a thursday, and then as i became pregnant i havent had her since :cry: its been hard as iv seen and taught her so much, and she was born on the day that i was due (but mc) bittersweet! like watching one of your own grow up but you can hand them back lol. Shes 2 now and she goes to pre school and has grown up so much in the 3 times iv seen her in 5 months, but my sister doesnt work as much now so she relies on my dad to have her, still she makes me :growlmad: the way she flits and not a full on mum that she can be, its harsh as my OH asked me if she just had her for a designer baby! (i dont think so lol) 
anyway rant over, i totally understand why you have to work and i wasnt trying to be rude about that! did that all make sense? x


----------



## addie25

Ur so lucky we were going to go there in April but bc i have to get crags n such next month I don't want to go anywhere n postpone ivf.


----------



## mummyApril

lol Holly! its grey here now! boo meant to rain tomorrow too! my mum is 50 minutes late.... lol


----------



## mummyApril

hello newbie :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: hi girls! Happy Tuesday!
> 
> Well hello there stranger!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you too:hugs: I can't wait until The Bahamas- I'm all packed already:dance:Click to expand...

Are you? :haha: you're better than me! I hadn't packed a single thing yet. 9 days until departure :happydance:

How are u and miss fancy walking pants? I must find one of those forms when I'm 32 wks



mummyApril said:


> hello newbie :D

Hi doll! How are u? When it gets closer to your appointment I will bless u with my gender prediction. So far I am 1 for 1. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: hi girls! Happy Tuesday!
> 
> Well hello there stranger!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you too:hugs: I can't wait until The Bahamas- I'm all packed already:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you? :haha: you're better than me! I hadn't packed a single thing yet. 9 days until departure :happydance:
> 
> How are u and miss fancy walking pants? I must find one of those forms when I'm 32 wks
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello newbie :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hi doll! How are u? When it gets closer to your appointment I will bless u with my gender prediction. So far I am 1 for 1. :thumbup:Click to expand...

i am good thankyou how are you? still working hard? i will let you all know only 7 days :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i think my rough days of working all day everyday are finally behind me. I am hoping we get at least a day or two off once the dust has settled from all this. I know my bosses need it. they were working 120 hr weeks!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: hi girls! Happy Tuesday!
> 
> Well hello there stranger!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you too:hugs: I can't wait until The Bahamas- I'm all packed already:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you? :haha: you're better than me! I hadn't packed a single thing yet. 9 days until departure :happydance:
> 
> How are u and miss fancy walking pants? I must find one of those forms when I'm 32 wks
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello newbie :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hi doll! How are u? When it gets closer to your appointment I will bless u with my gender prediction. So far I am 1 for 1. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i am good thankyou how are you? still working hard? i will let you all know only 7 days :happydance:Click to expand...

How are things with you and OH going today?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im in shock i might faint my mum is coming over! i wonder what she wants....

Did mum arrive yet?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(
> 
> Yeah, I'm really not enjoying the thought of handing over my little bundle at 9 months old to some child care establishment :nope: Alas, having no family network around me and not being able to afford to give up work, I have no option. Boo! :(Click to expand...
> 
> needs must dear Kit, its mummys that dont need to go off to work but still do that gets me! like just to go to the gym! crazyness, my sister was lucky enough to have family i.e me, but she didnt need to go to work she did so she could buy designer clothes etc, and i had my niece from about 3 months but i loved it! i used to have her monday until tuesday and on a thursday, and then as i became pregnant i havent had her since :cry: its been hard as iv seen and taught her so much, and she was born on the day that i was due (but mc) bittersweet! like watching one of your own grow up but you can hand them back lol. Shes 2 now and she goes to pre school and has grown up so much in the 3 times iv seen her in 5 months, but my sister doesnt work as much now so she relies on my dad to have her, still she makes me :growlmad: the way she flits and not a full on mum that she can be, its harsh as my OH asked me if she just had her for a designer baby! (i dont think so lol)
> anyway rant over, i totally understand why you have to work and i wasnt trying to be rude about that! did that all make sense? xClick to expand...

Oh no worries April...I didn't think you were trying to be rude at all. You are right..our situation dictates whether I work or not and it would be nice to make decisions without it coming down to things other than what's best for little bebe. That's life though and things could be so much worse so I'm not complaining (well, only a little :winkwink:)


----------



## kit_cat

Hello newbie-doobee-dooooooooooo.....it's the Bahamas for yoooooooooooo (nearly) :happydance:

How are you m'love? So glad it sounds like the worst is over work wise...that couldn't go on indefinitely and I really hope the powers that be recognise the effort you put in! Tell them I said you are to have a bonus! :thumbup:

Hope you're ok lovely :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I've just spent half an hour trying to get into the house next door, to no avail:shrug: It has big wooden coach doors onto a courtyard and no bell, she told me to push them hard and shout, so after lots of pushing and shouting (in the street:blush:) I give up. They seem locked to me:nope: Oh well, I'll take LO to the park instead...


----------



## addie25

Hi again. So need advice. I am still very excited about ivf but since it hasn't stated yefoams don't have a start date yet I feel myself slipping. I'm starting to get angry again about the baby and dont know what to do to release the anger??? I'm sure I'll b better when ivf starts but what can I do for now???


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I've just spent half an hour trying to get into the house next door, to no avail:shrug: It has big wooden coach doors onto a courtyard and no bell, she told me to push them hard and shout, so after lots of pushing and shouting (in the street:blush:) I give up. They seem locked to me:nope: Oh well, I'll take LO to the park instead...

How odd Holly...hope the lady is ok? Could you not ring the phone?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi again. So need advice. I am still very excited about ivf but since it hasn't stated yefoams don't have a start date yet I feel myself slipping. I'm starting to get angry again about the baby and dont know what to do to release the anger??? I'm sure I'll b better when ivf starts but what can I do for now???

I'm sorry addie..it's rough feeling anger bubbling up. The best you can do is keep talking about it...to us, to OH, to the person you spoke to before with OH. As long as you don't keep it all in. Also, it's great that you are excited about the IVF (so am I actually :happydance:) but remember that although it's something fantastic and positive to focus on, it doesn't change what you've been through. You may still get those angry feelings about everything...even when you have your child/children. What I'm saying is that you're doing a great job of moving on from all you've been through, but don't expect that anything will erase the past from your mind. You're bound to feel like you do from time to time. I hope you understand what I mean and that I haven't upset you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well I've just spent half an hour trying to get into the house next door, to no avail:shrug: It has big wooden coach doors onto a courtyard and no bell, she told me to push them hard and shout, so after lots of pushing and shouting (in the street:blush:) I give up. They seem locked to me:nope: Oh well, I'll take LO to the park instead...
> 
> How odd Holly...hope the lady is ok? Could you not ring the phone?Click to expand...

I don't even know her name, let alone her phone number:shrug: I did feel a bit Miss Marple-ish. LO and I have just sprinted in from the park, huge massive thunder storm and torrential rain, so when it's abated I'll go and peek in her garden see if the windows are now closed, they were all wide open before the storm, like mine were, and logically she should have closed them


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again. So need advice. I am still very excited about ivf but since it hasn't stated yefoams don't have a start date yet I feel myself slipping. I'm starting to get angry again about the baby and dont know what to do to release the anger??? I'm sure I'll b better when ivf starts but what can I do for now???
> 
> I'm sorry addie..it's rough feeling anger bubbling up. The best you can do is keep talking about it...to us, to OH, to the person you spoke to before with OH. As long as you don't keep it all in. Also, it's great that you are excited about the IVF (so am I actually :happydance:) but remember that although it's something fantastic and positive to focus on, it doesn't change what you've been through. You may still get those angry feelings about everything...even when you have your child/children. What I'm saying is that you're doing a great job of moving on from all you've been through, but don't expect that
> anything will erase the past from your mind. You're bound
> to feel like you do from time to time. I hope you understand what I mean
> and that I haven't upset you. :hugs:Click to expand...

U had not upset me at all. My dh is not upset( as far as I n see he's moving on n looking into future ) I am lookingto future to but I just can't stand feeling angry. I just want the feelin to go away n I'd like to know when ivf is affront so I can get more excited. I am goin to go talk to someone again but not sure when I want to find someone who deals with this specifically .


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi again. So need advice. I am still very excited about ivf but since it hasn't stated yefoams don't have a start date yet I feel myself slipping. I'm starting to get angry again about the baby and dont know what to do to release the anger??? I'm sure I'll b better when ivf starts but what can I do for now???

The only way I know of dealing with anger is cycling, swimming or running it out. Pushing my body to it's limits whilst focussing really hard on the source of the anger. I've done this with the anger I felt at my dad's cancer, and a grave illness dh had (he's better now) and my mc's and relationship issues over the years. It's the way _I_ like to vent, may not be the thing for you though:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

April- Good grief! Is it really so hard for your ex to step outside to smoke?! I am ridiculously unyielding when it comes to second hand smoke all that. :growlmad: I should just not talk about it. Instead... YAY FOR MANGO BABES!

Holly- Yay for seeing 2 bricks! :happydance:

Kit- Glad you have stolen your sunshine back... too bad you are working through it. :(

Newbie- Oh the Bahamas sound fab right now. :cloud9:

Addie- I'm so sorry you are feeling so angry about things today. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again. So need advice. I am still very excited about ivf but since it hasn't stated yefoams don't have a start date yet I feel myself slipping. I'm starting to get angry again about the baby and dont know what to do to release the anger??? I'm sure I'll b better when ivf starts but what can I do for now???
> 
> The only way I know of dealing with anger is cycling, swimming or running it out. Pushing my body to it's limits whilst focussing really hard on the source of the anger. I've done this with the anger I felt at my dad's cancer, and a grave illness dh had (he's better now) and my mc's and relationship issues over the years. It's the way _I_ like to vent, may not be the thing for you though:flower:Click to expand...

Those are good suggestions. I don't k ow if I mentioned I write. I have an agent for one book n hopin it gets published and I'm editing another one to send out. I like to escape into books (writing them or reading) but then u put down the book n it's back to ur reality so doesn't work for long. Shen it gets warmer out I'll try running. Can't run in cold weather with asthma. I just wish it would go away I'm a Happy person I don't get angry like this. I started cooking again I had stopped for a month my hubby was happy hr loves my cooking :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh has just called- his plane from Brittany has been cancelled and he won't get one until 10pm now, so he'll be home in the early hours:nope:

Holly had tired meltdown and is asleep in bed already, and the boys are with their mum so a very quiet evening for me! Bath and book I think, possibly a spin on the exercise bike.

The lady's windows are still open :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Coooo eeee Molly! :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm hungroid https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/miam8.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/g-faim.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies. 

What a rubbish shit hole day... I hate my work sometimes ! I feel taken advantage of and used ! I just want to throw a ring binder at someone 

When is Friday ??? 

I'm deffo going swimming tomorrow ....


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/g-faim.gif

Moi aussi


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> What a rubbish shit hole day... I hate my work sometimes ! I feel taken advantage of and used ! I just want to throw a ring binder at someone
> 
> When is Friday ???
> 
> I'm deffo going swimming tomorrow ....

I am sorry u are having a hard day. Friday will be here soon!!! All day i just think of what I am going to do when I get home since I work in hell it helps.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg my Branston Pickle jar is almost empty https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/o_stupid.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks addie my dear xxxx I hope your ok..... You managed to fix that desk yet ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> What a rubbish shit hole day... I hate my work sometimes ! I feel taken advantage of and used ! I just want to throw a ring binder at someone
> 
> When is Friday ???
> 
> I'm deffo going swimming tomorrow ....

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Ordinateur/lance-ordi-par-la-fenetre-492.gif 

Swimming will get you through to Friday my little lemon belly:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Omg my Branston Pickle jar is almost empty https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/o_stupid.gif

Omg .... Where can you buy it ? What do you miss that you can't get in france but you can on the uk. 

I had cheese and pickle sarnies today .... Nom
Nom! I have the worlds biggest jar off branston pickle ... You would lik love it !!


----------



## addie25

Lol didn't fixated but no one has noticed it yet:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey gardeningmonkeypants .... Can you get the smiley chucking a pc at a team member instead ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/g-faim.gif
> 
> Moi aussiClick to expand...

I just had a Kiri cheese and pickle wholemeal sandwichhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/miam-45.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hey gardeningmonkeypants .... Can you get the smiley chucking a pc at a team member instead ?

Will locking team member in a box do?

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/01hh86.gif


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/g-faim.gif
> 
> Moi aussiClick to expand...
> 
> I just had a Kiri cheese and pickle wholemeal sandwichhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/miam-45.gifClick to expand...

Bangers/mash and Heinz baked beans for dinner - make me feel better dinner


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: hi girls! Happy Tuesday!
> 
> Well hello there stranger!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you too:hugs: I can't wait until The Bahamas- I'm all packed already:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you? :haha: you're better than me! I hadn't packed a single thing yet. 9 days until departure :happydance:
> 
> How are u and miss fancy walking pants? I must find one of those forms when I'm 32 wks
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello newbie :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hi doll! How are u? When it gets closer to your appointment I will bless u with my gender prediction. So far I am 1 for 1. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i am good thankyou how are you? still working hard? i will let you all know only 7 days :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> How are things with you and OH going today?Click to expand...

were all good now thankyou hun thank goodness :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im in shock i might faint my mum is coming over! i wonder what she wants....
> 
> Did mum arrive yet?Click to expand...

at 10 past 3 yeah her timing is awful an hour and 10 late lol x


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey gardeningmonkeypants .... Can you get the smiley chucking a pc at a team member instead ?
> 
> Will locking team member in a box do?
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/01hh86.gifClick to expand...

Hmmmmm I am going to need a bigger box but it would make me
Smile !


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(
> 
> Yeah, I'm really not enjoying the thought of handing over my little bundle at 9 months old to some child care establishment :nope: Alas, having no family network around me and not being able to afford to give up work, I have no option. Boo! :(Click to expand...
> 
> needs must dear Kit, its mummys that dont need to go off to work but still do that gets me! like just to go to the gym! crazyness, my sister was lucky enough to have family i.e me, but she didnt need to go to work she did so she could buy designer clothes etc, and i had my niece from about 3 months but i loved it! i used to have her monday until tuesday and on a thursday, and then as i became pregnant i havent had her since :cry: its been hard as iv seen and taught her so much, and she was born on the day that i was due (but mc) bittersweet! like watching one of your own grow up but you can hand them back lol. Shes 2 now and she goes to pre school and has grown up so much in the 3 times iv seen her in 5 months, but my sister doesnt work as much now so she relies on my dad to have her, still she makes me :growlmad: the way she flits and not a full on mum that she can be, its harsh as my OH asked me if she just had her for a designer baby! (i dont think so lol)
> anyway rant over, i totally understand why you have to work and i wasnt trying to be rude about that! did that all make sense? xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no worries April...I didn't think you were trying to be rude at all. You are right..our situation dictates whether I work or not and it would be nice to make decisions without it coming down to things other than what's best for little bebe. That's life though and things could be so much worse so I'm not complaining (well, only a little :winkwink:)Click to expand...

ah im glad it didnt come out wrong lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Good grief! Is it really so hard for your ex to step outside to smoke?! I am ridiculously unyielding when it comes to second hand smoke all that. :growlmad: I should just not talk about it. Instead... YAY FOR MANGO BABES!
> 
> Holly- Yay for seeing 2 bricks! :happydance:
> 
> Kit- Glad you have stolen your sunshine back... too bad you are working through it. :(
> 
> Newbie- Oh the Bahamas sound fab right now. :cloud9:
> 
> Addie- I'm so sorry you are feeling so angry about things today. :hugs:

he is just a lazy bum! he infuriates me, and yes yay mango baby! :)
hope youre well today x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg my Branston Pickle jar is almost empty https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/o_stupid.gif
> 
> Omg .... Where can you buy it ? What do you miss that you can't get in france but you can on the uk.
> 
> I had cheese and pickle sarnies today .... Nom
> Nom! I have the worlds biggest jar off branston pickle ... You would lik love it !!Click to expand...

You can get most things but they're really expensive and I have to go miles to get them. There's a WHSmith on the Rue du Rivoli (near the Louvre) which sells English groceries- I'm missing Horlicks at the mo so I might drop by some time for an overpriced jar:haha: I have to have marmite in stock, can't live without that. I really fancy a Bachelor's tomato cup-a-soup at the moment too:shrug: Haven't had one for years, bet it isn't as nice as I remember it to be!! I like Grape Nuts too, the cereal:munch:


----------



## Crunchie

I do like a cuppa soup ...... I like ones with croutons ! But that's very posh ..... Marmite is the best ! Can you get the big squeezie bottle over there .... U don't have to do that annoying scraping the side of the jar thing 

I feel like that about pot noodles.... I loved them
When I was 16 and when I get one (normally hung Over) they taste minging


----------



## mummyApril

Addie im sorry youre feeling angry :hugs:
crunchie and you also with all the stress :hugs: you know you can get branston baked beans? lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> I do like a cuppa soup ...... I like ones with croutons ! But that's very posh ..... Marmite is the best ! Can you get the big squeezie bottle over there .... U don't have to do that annoying scraping the side of the jar thing
> 
> I feel like that about pot noodles.... I loved them
> When I was 16 and when I get one (normally hung Over) they taste minging

i like cuppa soups and pot noodles but cant eat them now baby doesnt like them :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/g-faim.gif
> 
> Moi aussiClick to expand...
> 
> I just had a Kiri cheese and pickle wholemeal sandwichhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/miam-45.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Bangers/mash and Heinz baked beans for dinner - make me feel better dinnerClick to expand...

Oooh yes I miss a good English sausage:happydance: Pork and herb sausage would be nice! With mash and beans, and gravy, just for the real English touch:haha: Nom Nom.


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Addie im sorry youre feeling angry :hugs:
> crunchie and you also with all the stress :hugs: you know you can get branston baked beans? lol

Yum yum... I often pop some brown sauce in my beans x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I do like a cuppa soup ...... I like ones with croutons ! But that's very posh ..... Marmite is the best ! Can you get the big squeezie bottle over there .... U don't have to do that annoying scraping the side of the jar thing
> 
> I feel like that about pot noodles.... I loved them
> When I was 16 and when I get one (normally hung Over) they taste minging

I have the scraping jar version. It doesn't help that they tint the glass black, so you can't tell what's jar and what's scavengings, and you need a special curved knife really. But it's kind of fun, 'tis the authentic marmite experience:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Addie im sorry youre feeling angry :hugs:
> crunchie and you also with all the stress :hugs: you know you can get branston baked beans? lol
> 
> Yum yum... I often pop some brown sauce in my beans xClick to expand...

_
I have Branston baked beans!!_ They sell them in the supermarket here, they don't have a ring pull top on the can though and taste a bit odd so I think they're Eastern European replica beans:haha:


----------



## poas

I have tummy ache and have really worked myself up :( its still fairly normal isn't it?Please?


----------



## Crunchie

Perhaps we need to design a marmite spoon/scraper .... It could become huge and then neither of us will never need to work again ????


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I have tummy ache and have really worked myself up :( its still fairly normal isn't it?Please?

I have constant stomach aches ..... It seems to be related to "ahem"
Wind ...... I am much more windy these days :hugs:

I also have funny pains and shed loads of cm ! Oh and lower back ache


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I do like a cuppa soup ...... I like ones with croutons ! But that's very posh ..... Marmite is the best ! Can you get the big squeezie bottle over there .... U don't have to do that annoying scraping the side of the jar thing
> 
> I feel like that about pot noodles.... I loved them
> When I was 16 and when I get one (normally hung Over) they taste minging
> 
> i like cuppa soups and pot noodles but cant eat them now baby doesnt like them :(Click to expand...

I used to LOVE pot noodles as a kid but like you Crunch my 1st adult one was gross and i've never been able to eat one since! Ugh that sickly sweet and sour chicken one, I used to love it! As kids when we went camping it was our 'treat'- God the things my parents fobbed off on us as treats!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Addie im sorry youre feeling angry :hugs:
> crunchie and you also with all the stress :hugs: you know you can get branston baked beans? lol
> 
> Yum yum... I often pop some brown sauce in my beans xClick to expand...

mmm that sounds so nice and i dont even like beans! lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I have tummy ache and have really worked myself up :( its still fairly normal isn't it?Please?

Absolutely.:hugs: Don't forget it would be pretty weird to go 9 months without a single tummyache/headache/backache etc if you're _not pregnant_, and being pregnant doesn't exempt you from normal un-preggy-related ailments!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have tummy ache and have really worked myself up :( its still fairly normal isn't it?Please?
> 
> I have constant stomach aches ..... It seems to be related to "ahem"
> Wind ...... I am much more windy these days :hugs:
> 
> I also have funny pains and shed loads of cm ! Oh and lower back acheClick to expand...

That will be the beans.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have tummy ache and have really worked myself up :( its still fairly normal isn't it?Please?
> 
> I have constant stomach aches ..... It seems to be related to "ahem"
> Wind ...... I am much more windy these days :hugs:
> 
> I also have funny pains and shed loads of cm ! Oh and lower back acheClick to expand...

i was going to say do you need to go to the toilet? lol
i get them a lot with gas, or if i need to go toilet (even a wee) plus we have all this stretching and god knows! it worse the 3rd time round i think! definitely feel it more bah, but if you are really worried go to doctors :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have tummy ache and have really worked myself up :( its still fairly normal isn't it?Please?
> 
> I have constant stomach aches ..... It seems to be related to "ahem"
> Wind ...... I am much more windy these days :hugs:
> 
> I also have funny pains and shed loads of cm ! Oh and lower back acheClick to expand...
> 
> That will be the beans.Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Addie im sorry youre feeling angry :hugs:
> crunchie and you also with all the stress :hugs: you know you can get branston baked beans? lol
> 
> Yum yum... I often pop some brown sauce in my beans xClick to expand...
> 
> mmm that sounds so nice and i dont even like beans! lol xClick to expand...

Beans, beans
They make you fart
The more you fart the better you feel
So eat beans at every meal:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have tummy ache and have really worked myself up :( its still fairly normal isn't it?Please?
> 
> I have constant stomach aches ..... It seems to be related to "ahem"
> Wind ...... I am much more windy these days :hugs:
> 
> I also have funny pains and shed loads of cm ! Oh and lower back acheClick to expand...
> 
> That will be the beans.Click to expand...

Deffo ! And poas.... I have bad constipation !!!! Lol went to a concert last night and the urge happend ... I wait all week and then need a poo whilst she is busting out some tunes ! hahahahah


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha Crunchie, did you tell the musicians at the end what a 'moving' performance it was:haha:

Well after an intelligently spent 45mins on BnB I'm off to have a bath and read for a bit. The heavens are watering my garden so that's one less thing to do:thumbup:

Catch you later lovelies:kiss:


----------



## poas

Lol,thankyou you have all made me laugh! I'm not sure who asked, but yes, 'I've been' lol.
Maybe it is bebe telling me they second my urge for fish and peas??? I will try not to be hypochondriac :)


----------



## Crunchie

Bye bye munkie !!!


----------



## mummyApril

i have pasta with sauce courgettes peppers and cheese, ok the courgettes and peppers were in the sauce already lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Bye bye munkie !!!

Adieu! Farewell! Au revoir!:wave:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have tummy ache and have really worked myself up :( its still fairly normal isn't it?Please?
> 
> I have constant stomach aches ..... It seems to be related to "ahem"
> Wind ...... I am much more windy these days :hugs:
> 
> I also have funny pains and shed loads of cm ! Oh and lower back acheClick to expand...
> 
> That will be the beans.Click to expand...
> 
> Deffo ! And poas.... I have bad constipation !!!! Lol went to a concert last night and the urge happend ... I wait all week and then need a poo whilst she is busting out some tunes ! hahahahahClick to expand...

vibrations loosened it lol


----------



## Crunchie

Must have been the trumpets lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha Crunchie, did you tell the musicians at the end what a 'moving' performance it was:haha:
> 
> Well after an intelligently spent 45mins on BnB I'm off to have a bath and read for a bit. The heavens are watering my garden so that's one less thing to do:thumbup:
> 
> Catch you later lovelies:kiss:

see you later have a lovely relaxed evening :) x


----------



## Countrygirl10

_*Hey ladies! how are all of you doing today?  *_


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, I have to share my most recent pregnancy related insanity. Last night, while my OH and I were in bed waiting for sleep to grab a hold, I started laughing over something silly. I quickly became hysterical with laughter and all the sudden... I burst into tears. I was literally sobbing uncontrollably. My OH merely held me and then teased that I was turning the bed to a river. It was an incredibly weird experience. No idea why it happened. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Okay, I have to share my most recent pregnancy related insanity. Last night, while my OH and I were in bed waiting for sleep to grab a hold, I started laughing over something silly. I quickly became hysterical with laughter and all the sudden... I burst into tears. I was literally sobbing uncontrollably. My OH merely held me and then teased that I was turning the bed to a river. It was an incredibly weird experience. No idea why it happened. :shrug:

oh darling lol i try not to laugh what our hormones do to us hey?! me and OH have been messing around and iv started laughing etc then got frustrated and started to cry also i think were just hormonal women lol x


----------



## mummyApril

hey countrygirl :) all good thankyou hows u? x


----------



## Sarachka

Hey lovers, how are we today? I'm just home from work and had an early dinner, very 'atkins' - lamb burgers and spinach salad. I have to sort some eBay stuff out tonight before OH gets home.


----------



## Sarachka

oh btw aunt flo is definitely here so on to cycle 7! Lucky 7 maybe??!!


----------



## mummyApril

ah yay it will be lucky number 7! 6 isnt a good number anyway! im all good hope you had a gd day x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I have to share my most recent pregnancy related insanity. Last night, while my OH and I were in bed waiting for sleep to grab a hold, I started laughing over something silly. I quickly became hysterical with laughter and all the sudden... I burst into tears. I was literally sobbing uncontrollably. My OH merely held me and then teased that I was turning the bed to a river. It was an incredibly weird experience. No idea why it happened. :shrug:
> 
> oh darling lol i try not to laugh what our hormones do to us hey?! me and OH have been messing around and iv started laughing etc then got frustrated and started to cry also i think were just hormonal women lol xClick to expand...


I cried when someone at work ate my lunch when I was pregnant it was funny. It's just hormones :haha: then I went to a hunt to find who ate it!!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I have to share my most recent pregnancy related insanity. Last night, while my OH and I were in bed waiting for sleep to grab a hold, I started laughing over something silly. I quickly became hysterical with laughter and all the sudden... I burst into tears. I was literally sobbing uncontrollably. My OH merely held me and then teased that I was turning the bed to a river. It was an incredibly weird experience. No idea why it happened. :shrug:
> 
> oh darling lol i try not to laugh what our hormones do to us hey?! me and OH have been messing around and iv started laughing etc then got frustrated and started to cry also i think were just hormonal women lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I cried when someone at work ate my lunch when I was pregnant it was funny. It's just hormones :haha: then I went to a hunt to find who ate it!!!Click to expand...

It was so maddening! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Definitely lucky number 7! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- :haha: I want want want :hissy: but! I have a hard time rationalize the spending. It's nearly $70/50 euros/44£ on Amazon. :shock: I am a bit of a frugal personal at heart to be honest and that amount has me cringing.
> 
> Spoil yourself Molly...you deserve it for sure! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I can't do it. I will probably buy a body pillow like the one you have or a belly wedge like this one...
> 
> It's only 14£ :smug:Click to expand...


Where is this one from Molly?

Have i missed anything juicy as my internet or laptop are playing up read 3 pages in half an hour as its that slow and had over 14 to read:dohh::shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- :haha: I want want want :hissy: but! I have a hard time rationalize the spending. It's nearly $70/50 euros/44£ on Amazon. :shock: I am a bit of a frugal personal at heart to be honest and that amount has me cringing.
> 
> Spoil yourself Molly...you deserve it for sure! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I can't do it. I will probably buy a body pillow like the one you have or a belly wedge like this one...
> 
> It's only 14£ :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this one from Molly?
> 
> Have i missed anything juicy as my internet or laptop are playing up read 3 pages in half an hour as its that slow and had over 14 to read:dohh::shrug:Click to expand...

It's from Amazon :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I hate hollyoaks at the moment. I mean, I _always_ hate it, it's a pile of crap but Gilly can't be found guilty of rape or I'll never watch it again!


----------



## mummyApril

Sara i dont think he will to be honest, i love your new siggy :)


----------



## Sarachka

thanks April, I haven't made a new sig for ages!


----------



## new mummy2010

LUCKY 7 FOR SARACHKA!!!!

ps love new siggy too and nate needs an aunty saz siggy ;-D


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha Crunchie, did you tell the musicians at the end what a 'moving' performance it was:haha:
> 
> Well after an intelligently spent 45mins on BnB I'm off to have a bath and read for a bit. The heavens are watering my garden so that's one less thing to do:thumbup:
> 
> Catch you later lovelies:kiss:
> 
> see you later have a lovely relaxed evening :) xClick to expand...

Very relaxed indeed, I'm tucked up in bed already:cloud9: Since I can't have a lie-in on the waking up side of sleep I'll have one on the going to sleep side!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just popping in to say Goodnight:kiss: and to see if Sarachka's sister has burst yet! Lovely new siggy Sarachka, and I concur that number 7 is good:thumbup: 
That's how many it took me, but yours will be a sticky no.7:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Before I leave you to join my book, random guinea pig and wellington boot pics:happydance: Have a lovely evening everyone XXXXXX
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3









020.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4









001.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly.


----------



## HollyMonkey

ps The brown guinea pig is PomPom and the grey one is Moppy :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly...lovely pics as usual :thumbup: Loving the "can hardly walk for looking at me wellies" shot :haha:

Enjoy your book and snozzle :flower::sleep::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Love the pictures! She is so cute!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hollichka, Hollinka-Mallinka (Little Holly) is SO CUTE! Send her to me in a jiffy envelope NOWWWWWWWW

no bebe for my sis, no pains today at all, she had a 'sweep' at the midwife. Alexander was late, she was induced on day 12 or 13 and he arrived 24 hours after the induction began, by ventouse (sp?)


----------



## kit_cat

I'm signing off for the evening too as I still have some work to do and I'm on the road tomorrow :( I've not caught up either so I'll do so tomorrow.

Night night all, have a good day/night wherever you are in the world :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

btw I'd like to thank Alice for taking a shit on the bath mat in the en suite, and to OH who called me at 1pm to tell me it had happened, and that it will still be there when I got home from work. Good job I love them both so much!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(

That's just like me :) I am end of July and my mum broke her heart sending me! I was practically a 3 year old. Had a blankey and everything! Buuuut, I left school at 15 very cool. Think about dem apples too :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(
> 
> That's just like me :) I am end of July and my mum broke her heart sending me! I was practically a 3 year old. Had a blankey and everything! Buuuut, I left school at 15 very cool. Think about dem apples too :thumbup:Click to expand...

the longer they stay in school the less chance of them being naughty! haha id rather they go later and stay later so then i can have them all nice at home until they are almost 5 and when they are stroppy teenagers i can kick them off to school haha x


----------



## mummyApril

love the photos Holly such a darl! 
im just about to have a lovely bath and maybe read, maybe Harry Potter again hmm lol


----------



## mummyApril

what a lovely present for you Sara haha x


----------



## Sarachka

lolz this lady gaga spoof made me laugh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU2q25YqRJQ&feature=fvwrel


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Addie im sorry youre feeling angry :hugs:
> crunchie and you also with all the stress :hugs: you know you can get branston baked beans? lol
> 
> Yum yum... I often pop some brown sauce in my beans xClick to expand...

I don't have beans without it :munch: :munch: no marmite for me though :nope: my hangover food is either a sausage and bean pasty or a cheese bean and daddies brown sauce toastie :haha: I love kids teas too... Dippers and beans, chips egg and beans, mmmmm. Fooooood. I had beef and garlic casserole for tea from nana :D

I had my hair done today too...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: lover! Sorry you got your stinking :af: I'm on mine too not that I expected anything else it still sucks cause I mean they do! Boooo.

Sorry I missed you B and Kit enjoyed your banter tonight ladies tres bavarde! Hollinka is such a cutie and like you said why wouldn't she be? She has a terrific mother and is very lucky to, too! I still want turtle addresses 1- because like you all I have a diary and address book and I don't need anyone else's address whereas there are occassions coming up/already passed that I need to celebrate! Bethany I definitely need yours...

Anyway good night sleepy turtles :sleep: :sleep:

crunchie I'm sorry work is pants... It's hard work full time. You put in more hours than in your relationships with family friend and oh's and get nothing (except what is now a bit crap recession wages) I just think it's thankless as thankless as being a wife/mother at times. Nothing in life is easy :shrug: once tomorrows out the way you're one way to the weekend my love :hugs: 

April I hope everything is ok with your mum? Was she after something? 

Addie. I remember lunchgate :haha: 

Molly are describing random hysteria? I'm sure that's technically what it is -
manic/random laughing/crying outbursts? Hate to say it but maybe you should do the unthinkable and have a google?! Hope you are ok, at least, holding up. I don't envy you ATM you have so much on :hugs:

emandi and trin wherever you are I hope you are ok :hug:

lissy I'm pretty sure you're fine I have tummy pains a lot and like B said I'm not preggo! 

hi everyone else!


----------



## Elisheva009

MummyApril, I just read your post about wanting to wait til September to have your baby. I've ALWAYS dreamt of having an August baby so he/ she could be the youngest in the class! I was born at the end of May and always thought it was such an advantage to be the youngest.

I've heard a lot of people want their child to be the oldest though!

I just spoke to my Mum and she casually mentioned that my brother has invited them over for lunch on Sunday. Now I'm paranoid that they have an ANNOUNCEMENT to make. Crazy I know. I would be so gutted if SIL gets preg before me though.


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie no my mum just popped in as she had to come to my village to go to the bank as they have closed the one in her village and their post office is also now closed so maybe il see her more than once every few months lol (she only lives 20 minutes away by car), but it was nice to see her even if it was for just an hour lol! 

Hi Elisheva, when my youngest was 4 almost 5 and went to school i still thought she was too young, i think im just a clingy mum and il probably be worse this time around as i dnt think il be doing this again lol, i hope you dont have any scary announcements x


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie no my mum just popped in as she had to come to my village to go to the bank as they have closed the one in her village and their post office is also now closed so maybe il see her more than once every few months lol (she only lives 20 minutes away by car), but it was nice to see her even if it was for just an hour lol! 

Hi Elisheva, when my youngest was 4 almost 5 and went to school i still thought she was too young, i think im just a clingy mum and il probably be worse this time around as i dnt think il be doing this again lol, i hope you dont have any scary announcements x


----------



## mummyApril

silly posts


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight everyone x


----------



## mummyApril

I have no idea how I'm goin to do my sisters hen night! An all nighter up London in the middle of May and the next night I have a gig I will be exhausted :(


----------



## addie25

Just cooked a lovely chicken casserole (ive been sneaking a few bites) Hubby should be home in a few. I love to cook I cant believe I went a month without cooking!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I have no idea how I'm goin to do my sisters hen night! An all nighter up London in the middle of May and the next night I have a gig I will be exhausted :(

Take a very long nap be4 you go out and :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm going to need more than that starts sat day then she wants me to go to nightclubs! And then I have my roger waters gig the next night! I did tell her not to do same weekend, OH is not impressed with how selfish she is being at the moment, I will be 7 months pregnant almost and I'm struggling to stay awake on a normal lazy day :dohh:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I'm going to need more than that starts sat day then she wants me to go to nightclubs! And then I have my roger waters gig the next night! I did tell her not to do same weekend, OH is not impressed with how selfish she is being at the moment, I will be 7 months pregnant almost and I'm struggling to stay awake on a normal lazy day :dohh:

Don't go to the nightclub. She knew you were doing something the next day and she knows you are 7 months pregnant. She could have picked another day, since she didn't don't go to the entire thing if you are 2 tired.


----------



## addie25

Time for some ice cream and the movie Eat, Pray, Love with Julia Roberts!!!! I loveeee Julia Roberts!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies !

Thanks for the post jaynie. Your so kind ..... Full time work can sometimes
Be so tiring .... I suppose we are a family and it's normal to sometimes
Feel like you want to throw something at a collegue ! 

Anyway I think I am a naval organge today..... I remember when kit was a naval orange and I hoped i would have one xxx

Lots of love ladies


----------



## Sarachka

I am having a little panic attack. Trying to calm down before work as I really cant have any more time off with it. Just need a big cuddle and nice words from OH but he's fast asleep with a hang over so I get nothing from him. Feel terrible like I'm always on the edge of a disaster.


----------



## babyhopes2010

OK so im going by drs dates now :rofl:which makes me 9 weeks:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to need more than that starts sat day then she wants me to go to nightclubs! And then I have my roger waters gig the next night! I did tell her not to do same weekend, OH is not impressed with how selfish she is being at the moment, I will be 7 months pregnant almost and I'm struggling to stay awake on a normal lazy day :dohh:
> 
> Don't go to the nightclub. She knew you were doing something the next day and she knows you are 7 months pregnant. She could have picked another day, since she didn't don't go to the entire thing if you are 2 tired.Click to expand...

I wish it was that easy but she has said I can't let her down its her hen night! I am not going to the nightclub not putting myself at any risk its stupid! She's being really selfish she's known about this gig since last June as it was a birthday present for me :( maybe she's punishing me for some reason because she seems to be wanting to take all limelight away from me this year so far


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies !
> 
> Thanks for the post jaynie. Your so kind ..... Full time work can sometimes
> Be so tiring .... I suppose we are a family and it's normal to sometimes
> Feel like you want to throw something at a collegue !
> 
> Anyway I think I am a naval organge today..... I remember when kit was a naval orange and I hoped i would have one xxx
> 
> Lots of love ladies

yay for your orange :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I am having a little panic attack. Trying to calm down before work as I really cant have any more time off with it. Just need a big cuddle and nice words from OH but he's fast asleep with a hang over so I get nothing from him. Feel terrible like I'm always on the edge of a disaster.

I hope you feel better before you go to work my love, i know how horrible they can be, try and take it easy today sweet x


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Time for some ice cream and the movie Eat, Pray, Love with Julia Roberts!!!! I loveeee Julia Roberts!

ohh what Julia Roberts film? Shes brill! x


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> OK so im going by drs dates now :rofl:which makes me 9 weeks:wohoo:

ohh yay for 9 weeks what fruit is a 9 weeker? i cant remember anyway :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I am having a little panic attack. Trying to calm down before work as I really cant have any more time off with it. Just need a big cuddle and nice words from OH but he's fast asleep with a hang over so I get nothing from him. Feel terrible like I'm always on the edge of a disaster.

Hollinka and I will give you a cuddle:hugs: Hollinka does the best cuddles, she likes to rub her forehead against mine as a mark of affection, it's very sweet, reminds me of Eskimo nose rubbing or cats butting your ankles, a kind of instinctive "I nuv you" gesture. I hope OH gives you a cuddle and you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower: 

I'm very refreshed from my early night! And am now on page 350 of my fat book:smug:

Just heard on the radio that in the UK the nursery and pre-school education is too srict with too many achievement goals:wacko: I'm for The Little House on the Prairie style of teaching m'self. I'll send Holly skipping gaily off to school with plaits and her lunch in a cloth bundle, where she'll sit in a wooden hut talking about insects and flowers with a gentle teacher and few other ruddy kids for a while and then skip gaily home through the sun drenched meadows to me, perhaps picking up a ladybird on the way to show me and wonder over when she gets home. No Jamie Oliver inspired canteen lunches or achievement level tests:growlmad:

Sarachka, so kind of your OH to let you know at 1am about le petit cadeau de Alice :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(
> 
> That's just like me :) I am end of July and my mum broke her heart sending me! I was practically a 3 year old. Had a blankey and everything! Buuuut, I left school at 15 very cool. Think about dem apples too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> the longer they stay in school the less chance of them being naughty! haha id rather they go later and stay later so then i can have them all nice at home until they are almost 5 and when they are stroppy teenagers i can kick them off to school haha xClick to expand...

:rofl:

That's deffo the plan but the French system is all wrong- my 14yr old stepson is always swanning around, in and out, days off, lessons cancelled etc You'd think he was at university not secondary school!:shrug: He'll often go in at 8am, come home at 10am and not have to go in again until 3pm!:wacko: But when you're 5yrs old you have to do a 9-5 day:fool:

Anyway, I'll stop wombling on about education now!!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh I could never think of my LO in a creche I was a mess when they had to go to pre school and I put that off until they were almost 4 lol, oh and I also have to hold this baby in until September! Otherwise it will have to go to school at just turned 4! Not happening :(
> 
> That's just like me :) I am end of July and my mum broke her heart sending me! I was practically a 3 year old. Had a blankey and everything! Buuuut, I left school at 15 very cool. Think about dem apples too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> the longer they stay in school the less chance of them being naughty! haha id rather they go later and stay later so then i can have them all nice at home until they are almost 5 and when they are stroppy teenagers i can kick them off to school haha xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That's deffo the plan but the French system is all wrong- my 14yr old stepson is always swanning around, in and out, days off, lessons cancelled etc You'd think he was at university not secondary school!:shrug: He'll often go in at 8am, come home at 10am and not have to go in again until 3pm!:wacko: But when you're 5yrs old you have to do a 9-5 day:fool:
> 
> Anyway, I'll stop wombling on about education now!!!Click to expand...

thats insane! if it was like that here in the U.K all havoc would break loose! lol x


----------



## Elisheva009

HollyMonkey said:


> That's deffo the plan but the French system is all wrong- my 14yr old stepson is always swanning around, in and out, days off, lessons cancelled etc You'd think he was at university not secondary school!:shrug: He'll often go in at 8am, come home at 10am and not have to go in again until 3pm!:wacko: But when you're 5yrs old you have to do a 9-5 day:fool:
> 
> Anyway, I'll stop wombling on about education now!!!

High school here in Italy is like that too.

I teach elementary and middle school and students at our school are in from 8-5 every day except Wednesday which finishes at 2pm. Many of the students take after school classes too though. On Thursdays, many of my students are in school for 11 hours! I'm teaching til 6.30 Mondays and Tuesdays and there are many other classes happening at the same time. It's crazy!


----------



## mummyApril

well i just struggled to walk home! was doing fine going along fine then bam on the right side baby obviously pushing forward so much i couldnt walk! felt like when youve pulled a muscle and your straining it! luckily i had a hot choc with me for the walk, after a few sips baby nudged off but owww weee it hurt when trying to walk! 

anywayyy i had a dream last night that i had a boy but then it turned into a girl, and im wondering whether this could be im having a girl but have been thinking the whole time its a boy?! very interesting lol. 

How is everyone else today? We have grey skies booo but OH has only got 4 jobs today, hopefully they dont give him anymore and hell be back early! that would be nice! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's market day. Might go get a fishy for the dishy :-k 

CRUUUUUNNNNCHHIEE! For you to use at work today if necessary;https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/boxe.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's deffo the plan but the French system is all wrong- my 14yr old stepson is always swanning around, in and out, days off, lessons cancelled etc You'd think he was at university not secondary school!:shrug: He'll often go in at 8am, come home at 10am and not have to go in again until 3pm!:wacko: But when you're 5yrs old you have to do a 9-5 day:fool:
> 
> Anyway, I'll stop wombling on about education now!!!
> 
> High school here in Italy is like that too.
> 
> I teach elementary and middle school and students at our school are in from 8-5 every day except Wednesday which finishes at 2pm. Many of the students take after school classes too though. On Thursdays, many of my students are in school for 11 hours! I'm teaching til 6.30 Mondays and Tuesdays and there are many other classes happening at the same time. It's crazy!Click to expand...

hello there! Yeah, when dh and I were both working full time and his kids were younger they'd go in at 8 and one or other of us would pick them up at 6.30:wacko: They often didn't get to have dinner until about 9pm!


----------



## firstbaby25

T'is true crunch! I've tried rationally thinking about things and we forget our previous life when we weren't working and living on our own... I fell out with my mum and sister a lot more and wanted to kill them in the same way I would occassionally want to kill colleagues! I hope today is better lovely! 

Sarachka, although I get this sometimes I want my oh to use his head and do something nice you should just wake him up and ask him! Harumph. You then actually give him a chance to do the right thing! 

B I'm with you on school... I don't get why our pre schools are like that when in reception (first year of proper school) has been totally changed to be 'learning through play' so water/sand/bean bags are the norm! :cloud9: I loved school so it really is a parental concern! I loved learning to read and stuff! 

Morning all.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor Hollinka:cry: I've just booked her a doctor's appointment for 2pm since she has a rash all over her body, just saw it changing her nappy. But her temp is 36.6 which is normal and she's in good spirits:shrug: Doc says it might be chicken pox, which would kind of be good to get it out the way while I have no wedding or travel plans, but I hope it's nothing serious:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

oh no poor Holly! i hope shes ok and all better soon! x


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks guys. I'm at work but regret coming in a bit. I'm absolutely exhausted mentally and physically. I have a week and 2 days off next week and the week after so I only have to get through 3 more days. Before I got out of bed I did ask OH for a cuddle and he sort of complied - laid there so I could give him a cuddle before rolling over with his back to me. Oh well the rational side of me knows he's really out of it when he's aslee.


----------



## Sarachka

I hope hollinka's rash is nothing to worry abt x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think it looks more like german measles to me, which is kind of a good thing too since being a lady she needs to get that one out the way too before getting pregnant!!


----------



## Elisheva009

HollyMonkey said:


> Poor Hollinka:cry: I've just booked her a doctor's appointment for 2pm since she has a rash all over her body, just saw it changing her nappy. But her temp is 36.6 which is normal and she's in good spirits:shrug: Doc says it might be chicken pox, which would kind of be good to get it out the way while I have no wedding or travel plans, but I hope it's nothing serious:cry:

Awwww :-( I hope she's OK. It doesn't sound serious if she is in good spirits and hasn't got a temperature.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning ladies

I thought I'd catch up before posting but really! 10 pages!!! So much of reading :haha:

Yesterday I was at a birth hence the interwebs silence. Beautiful home water birth. I'll post a pic when I get home. Have to fetch youngest DS then go see middle DS's headmaster :shock: NO idea what it's about

I trimmed Tarquin's hair (just the fringe and sides because he shrieked every time he saw hair fall into the bath). He went to school the next day and he says "I walked this way and I walked that way and all Mrs Bothma says was "Hello Tarquin", not "your hair's so cool" :haha: SO I said did you tell her you had a hair cut and he says "My manners told me not to. And I must listen to my manners" :rofl:

PS Holly, just skimmed that LO has a rash...Roseola if there's been no temp? Or Rubella which has a temp that goes away when the rash appears? If she was in SA I'd say probably heat rash!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah Trin what a darling Tarquin is! I hope middle Ds hasn't been naughty lol! Hope you're ok x


----------



## Elisheva009

TrinityMom said:


> Yesterday I was at a birth hence the interwebs silence. Beautiful home water birth. I'll post a pic when I get home. Have to fetch youngest DS then go see middle DS's headmaster :shock: NO idea what it's about
> 
> I trimmed Tarquin's hair (just the fringe and sides because he shrieked every time he saw hair fall into the bath). He went to school the next day and he says "I walked this way and I walked that way and all Mrs Bothma says was "Hello Tarquin", not "your hair's so cool" :haha: SO I said did you tell her you had a hair cut and he says "My manners told me not to. And I must listen to my manners" :rofl:
> 
> PS Holly, just skimmed that LO has a rash...Roseola if there's been no temp? Or Rubella which has a temp that goes away when the rash appears? If she was in SA I'd say probably heat rash!

LOL so cute about the haircut, how rude of the teacher not to mention the coolness of the haircut, she obviously wasn't listening to her manners! hahaha

I was thinking the rash sounds like heat rash too but guess it hasn't been hot enough fr that LOL.

I hope all goes well with the headmaster!


----------



## addie25

Good morning all! On my way to work about to go get chi tea!!! It's almost friday!!!!

Holly: I hope the rash goes away I'm sure doc will have a cream to make it all better!

I have to stay parter work today. Usually I run out the door :/ who would willing stay in hell u know. So I run for it at 330 with everyone else lol but we have a meeting :( they prob want to tell us all how much we suck some more. 

Anyway having a better morning not as angry so that's good.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Good morning all! On my way to work about to go get chi tea!!! It's almost friday!!!!
> 
> Holly: I hope the rash goes away I'm sure doc will have a cream to make it all better!
> 
> I have to stay parter work today. Usually I run out the door :/ who would willing stay in hell u know. So I run for it at 330 with everyone else lol but we have a meeting :( they prob want to tell us all how much we suck some more.
> 
> Anyway having a better morning not as angry so that's good.

Your school sounds like a bundle of fun:haha: Goodluck:thumbup: I thought of you breaking your desk when I watched Sarachka's lady gaga spoof video:rofl: 

Yeah I'm sure the nice doc sill give me some cream for my little poppet, makes me itch just looking at it! She doesn't seem too fussed though, been playing and eating as usual:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Lol that's 2 funny!!! I still haven't learned my lesson I still sit on desks ( not mine since I've already done it in!!) but I'll pull a students size desk to the front n sit on it n teach :/ I've broken one of them 2 but that was months ago n I'm sure it was just not stable Lol


----------



## Elisheva009

addie25 said:


> It's almost friday!!!!

I love your positive thinking, Addie!

What do you teach? (Sorry if that was mentioned ages ago, I was away from the thread for a while)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I thought I'd catch up before posting but really! 10 pages!!! So much of reading :haha:
> 
> Yesterday I was at a birth hence the interwebs silence. Beautiful home water birth. I'll post a pic when I get home. Have to fetch youngest DS then go see middle DS's headmaster :shock: NO idea what it's about
> 
> I trimmed Tarquin's hair (just the fringe and sides because he shrieked every time he saw hair fall into the bath). He went to school the next day and he says "I walked this way and I walked that way and all Mrs Bothma says was "Hello Tarquin", not "your hair's so cool" :haha: SO I said did you tell her you had a hair cut and he says "My manners told me not to. And I must listen to my manners" :rofl:
> 
> PS Holly, just skimmed that LO has a rash...Roseola if there's been no temp? Or Rubella which has a temp that goes away when the rash appears? If she was in SA I'd say probably heat rash!

:rofl: Poor Tarquin! Tell him I think his hair looks so cool:thumbup: 

I thought it was the other way round, the Roséola has temp first then rash? I'm going with Rubella (german measles) too:shrug: Since (I think) Roséola usually has temp of 39/40 but before the rash and the german measles fever is lower, I know Holly's a good baby but I think I'd have noticed such a high fever in her:shrug: I thought heat rash too but it's not hot here and she _has_ been a bit tired the last couple of days, last night she wanted to go to bed at 5pm, awww:) and has been having long naps. 

That birth sounds like a good'un:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I had a panic attack in my boss's office and came home. Not my finest hour.


----------



## addie25

I am sorry u had a panic attack what do u think brought it on?


----------



## Crunchie

Sara, so sorry it happend at work ! But we can't control these things ! I hate it when I show 2 much emotion at work ! 

Can you discuss it with your gp if you are getting them more often xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

It could be hay rash too- yesterday Holly was playing with a bucket of hay, always makes me itch!!! A hay rash probably wouldn't have made it to her temples though.:shrug: She's just woken up and is singing loudly in bed and making 'animal noises' so I'm not panicking just yet:haha: Off to docs now so see you darlings later:kiss:


----------



## Elisheva009

Sarachka said:


> I had a panic attack in my boss's office and came home. Not my finest hour.

Sarachka :hugs:

I'm sorry to hear that, it has happened to me too in thepast so I know how it feels. Do you know what brought it on?

Good to hear you're at home now, I hope you can rest up a bit.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka!*


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> It could be hay rash too- yesterday Holly was playing with a bucket of hay, always makes me itch!!! A hay rash probably wouldn't have made it to her temples though.:shrug: She's just woken up and is singing loudly in bed and making 'animal noises' so I'm not panicking just yet:haha: Off to docs now so see you darlings later:kiss:

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Elisheva009 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I had a panic attack in my boss's office and came home. Not my finest hour.
> 
> Sarachka :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, it has happened to me too in thepast so I know how it feels. Do you know what brought it on?
> 
> Good to hear you're at home now, I hope you can rest up a bit.Click to expand...

Thats love and OOOOH you got the 24k post! Which is really ominous, I am sure, really excellent sign that you'll be knocked up before you know it!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello just checking in on my lunch hope your all well hopefully will get some bnb time tonight !! Has sara's sister had baba yet? Lovely piccys again last night B!! April not long till your scan now !!


----------



## Sarachka

still no bebe!


----------



## addie25

I'm starting to think of names to get excited n I really love Michelle. That's odd for me bc usually I like unusual names. My hubby said it's 2 common but i don't think it's 2 common anymore. I'm also thinking of all the fun things I can do if I have a boy to start getting excited if I have A boy next time.


----------



## mummyApril

OH is home so were out for a meal yay :)


----------



## Elisheva009

Oooh that's exciting addie! I see you're in the US, I don't know how popular Michelle is over there.

Are you and DH on the same page when it comes to names? It looks as if you both are both looking for names that aren't too common.

My DH and I are absolutely not on the same page at all. I like less common, he likes more common. Then one day his mother mentioned that she chose "international" names for DH and his brother, then the next time I mentioned a name DH said "that is not international though!" AS if we not have to pick a name that conforms with MILs rules!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello just checking in on my lunch hope your all well hopefully will get some bnb time tonight !! Has sara's sister had baba yet? Lovely piccys again last night B!! April not long till your scan now !!

Yeah I know! 5 and a half days haha hope ur alright? X


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> I thought I'd catch up before posting but really! 10 pages!!! So much of reading :haha:
> 
> Yesterday I was at a birth hence the interwebs silence. Beautiful home water birth. I'll post a pic when I get home. Have to fetch youngest DS then go see middle DS's headmaster :shock: NO idea what it's about
> 
> I trimmed Tarquin's hair (just the fringe and sides because he shrieked every time he saw hair fall into the bath). He went to school the next day and he says "I walked this way and I walked that way and all Mrs Bothma says was "Hello Tarquin", not "your hair's so cool" :haha: SO I said did you tell her you had a hair cut and he says "My manners told me not to. And I must listen to my manners" :rofl:
> 
> PS Holly, just skimmed that LO has a rash...Roseola if there's been no temp? Or Rubella which has a temp that goes away when the rash appears? If she was in SA I'd say probably heat rash!
> 
> :rofl: Poor Tarquin! Tell him I think his hair looks so cool:thumbup:
> 
> I thought it was the other way round, the Roséola has temp first then rash? I'm going with Rubella (german measles) too:shrug: Since (I think) Roséola usually has temp of 39/40 but before the rash and the german measles fever is lower, I know Holly's a good baby but I think I'd have noticed such a high fever in her:shrug: I thought heat rash too but it's not hot here and she _has_ been a bit tired the last couple of days, last night she wanted to go to bed at 5pm, awww:) and has been having long naps.
> 
> That birth sounds like a good'un:thumbup:Click to expand...

Neither have terribly high fevers normally and in both the fever goes when the rash appears - measles the fever stays with the rash and it's far more serious (poor Tarq went to hospital :nope:) Hopefully for her sake it's rubella


----------



## addie25

Elisheva009 said:


> Oooh that's exciting addie! I see you're in the US, I don't know how popular Michelle is over there.
> 
> Are you and DH on the same page when it comes to names? It looks as if you both are both looking for names that aren't too common.
> 
> My DH and I are absolutely not on the same page at all. I like less common, he likes more common. Then one day his mother mentioned that she chose "international" names for DH and his brother, then the next time I mentioned a name DH said "that is not international though!" AS if we not have to pick a name that conforms with MILs rules!

No we r not on he same page but I don't thin be will fight me to much. After loosin our first baby he's not going to push me when I am pregnant again n I hunk he will b more open to my names. He likes names that are proper like willium . I'm not into names like that. Oh no he's takin his moms suggestions over urs I would tell him he can't discuss names with her anymore.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I'm starting to think of names to get excited n I really love Michelle. That's odd for me bc usually I like unusual names. My hubby said it's 2 common but i don't think it's 2 common anymore. I'm also thinking of all the fun things I can do if I have a boy to start getting excited if I have A boy next time.

My Mom's name is Michelle :thumbup: Though my boys call her GRanny Moo


----------



## addie25

Lol that's cute! I told my husband that even if we have a boy he will like fashion. The boy I used to babysit for would change his outfit 3 times a day because I said different activities required a different outfit. He loved to do this lol and at 4 yrs old he would say ok time to change outfits were going out and he loved looking and pickin one out lol. My dh is now praying for a girl I think bc he thinks I will turn our son Into a girlie boy. No I won't I love sports as well I play them all but come on all boys should take pride in how they look no????


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well had my bloods, had funny turn as a result and couldn't stand for a few mins and then walked home n laid down whilst OH made dinner...I've also noticed that shes testing for.............Beta Hcg!! Progress is good next appointment is in July gotta work on weight loss upto then...


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Congrats on your orange lovey. :flower: 

April- I'm glad you have a secret weapon for the naughty LO (hot chocolate) :haha:

Sara- Sorry your day has dawned so raw. :hugs:

Holly- You were saying little Miss rubs her forehead to yours? My girls have always rubbed cheeks and gave a little hum. It reminded me of puppies. :haha: As for Holly's rash. :( I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry, you caught it quickly, you have her an appointment... you've done all you are suppose to. :hugs: ...You know... that's how we found out my oldest was allergic to strawberries. :nope:

Trin- :wave: Your Tarquin is a comedian! :haha: Congrats on the water birth. :flower: Oh and good luck with the Headmaster. *gulp*


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon ladies-

Taking my time to catch up this morning before I get started on the packing and cleaning and moving etc. We are moving just boxes and storage bins today but tomorrow is the BIG move of all the furnitures and everything else. Come Friday we should be finished at I'll do another sweep on the house to make sure all is clean and in good order. The landlord and his wife came over last night to inspect the house and assess damages etc. They told us the place looks amazing and they wish we didn't have to go but that they understood the need to make room. :( It was all so sweet. The husband, at one point, gestured to my tum and said, "I know you're not supposed to say but you are coming along quite nicely." :haha: That's what I get for wearing a maternity shirt eh? :haha:

I also had some bleeding last night along with lower back pain and sciatic pain that shot down to my knee (OW) as well a sharp pain in the left side of my tum that lasted for about an hour. :shrug: I put myself up on the couch and insisted I wasn't doing a thing for the rest of the night. I felt rather guilty for it because my OH was still going around packing and sorting. :blush: I didn't have any cramping last night so that helped me not to panic. No bleeding this morning so :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies-
> 
> Taking my time to catch up this morning before I get started on the packing and cleaning and moving etc. We are moving just boxes and storage bins today but tomorrow is the BIG move of all the furnitures and everything else. Come Friday we should be finished at I'll do another sweep on the house to make sure all is clean and in good order. The landlord and his wife came over last night to inspect the house and assess damages etc. They told us the place looks amazing and they wish we didn't have to go but that they understood the need to make room. :( It was all so sweet. The husband, at one point, gestured to my tum and said, "I know you're not supposed to say but you are coming along quite nicely." :haha: That's what I get for wearing a maternity shirt eh? :haha:
> 
> I also had some bleeding last night along with lower back pain and sciatic pain that shot down to my knee (OW) as well a sharp pain in the left side of my tum that lasted for about an hour. :shrug: I put myself up on the couch and insisted I wasn't doing a thing for the rest of the night. I felt rather guilty for it because my OH was still going around packing and sorting. :blush: I didn't have any cramping last night so that helped me not to panic. No bleeding this morning so :thumbup:

if you dont take it easy miss Molly i will have to come over there and tell you off! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think of names to get excited n I really love Michelle. That's odd for me bc usually I like unusual names. My hubby said it's 2 common but i don't think it's 2 common anymore. I'm also thinking of all the fun things I can do if I have a boy to start getting excited if I have A boy next time.
> 
> My Mom's name is Michelle :thumbup: Though my boys call her GRanny MooClick to expand...

My MIL is called Micheline, which is a bit like Michelle:shrug: And the kids call her Mami Chat (because she's got cats:haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies-
> 
> Taking my time to catch up this morning before I get started on the packing and cleaning and moving etc. We are moving just boxes and storage bins today but tomorrow is the BIG move of all the furnitures and everything else. Come Friday we should be finished at I'll do another sweep on the house to make sure all is clean and in good order. The landlord and his wife came over last night to inspect the house and assess damages etc. They told us the place looks amazing and they wish we didn't have to go but that they understood the need to make room. :( It was all so sweet. The husband, at one point, gestured to my tum and said, "I know you're not supposed to say but you are coming along quite nicely." :haha: That's what I get for wearing a maternity shirt eh? :haha:
> 
> I also had some bleeding last night along with lower back pain and sciatic pain that shot down to my knee (OW) as well a sharp pain in the left side of my tum that lasted for about an hour. :shrug: I put myself up on the couch and insisted I wasn't doing a thing for the rest of the night. I felt rather guilty for it because my OH was still going around packing and sorting. :blush: I didn't have any cramping last night so that helped me not to panic. No bleeding this morning so :thumbup:
> 
> if you dont take it easy miss Molly i will have to come over there and tell you off! xClick to expand...

I'll come too:growlmad: Naughty Molly


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Well had my bloods, had funny turn as a result and couldn't stand for a few mins and then walked home n laid down whilst OH made dinner...I've also noticed that shes testing for.............Beta Hcg!! Progress is good next appointment is in July gotta work on weight loss upto then...

Wouldn't that be great, if you had a beta of, say 350:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou for your well wishes for Hollyrashypants everyone.:hugs: The doc says it's a virus of some description and not much to do but to keep an eye on her and wait it out. She said the spots look like Scarlatine ones (scarlet fever in English?:shrug:) but since she has no sore throat or high temp it's not that. And probably not an allergy since the spots look more like a viral outbreak. She ate her dinner up and has gone to bed early so fx'd it goes down in a day or 2:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies-
> 
> Taking my time to catch up this morning before I get started on the packing and cleaning and moving etc. We are moving just boxes and storage bins today but tomorrow is the BIG move of all the furnitures and everything else. Come Friday we should be finished at I'll do another sweep on the house to make sure all is clean and in good order. The landlord and his wife came over last night to inspect the house and assess damages etc. They told us the place looks amazing and they wish we didn't have to go but that they understood the need to make room. :( It was all so sweet. The husband, at one point, gestured to my tum and said, "I know you're not supposed to say but you are coming along quite nicely." :haha: That's what I get for wearing a maternity shirt eh? :haha:
> 
> I also had some bleeding last night along with lower back pain and sciatic pain that shot down to my knee (OW) as well a sharp pain in the left side of my tum that lasted for about an hour. :shrug: I put myself up on the couch and
> insisted I wasn't doing a thing for
> the rest of the night. I felt rather
> guilty for it because my OH was still
> going around packing and sorting.
> :blush: I didn't have any cramping
> last night so that helped me not
> to panic. No bleeding this morning
> so :thumbup:

Im glad ur not bleeding anymore. Do not feel guilty let dh pack u just rest up.


----------



## TrinityMom

Glad all is well Holly...hate mystery rashes...actually dermatology in general is not my fave

I feel rather :blush: I was so snippy with Diana because she hadn't listened when I explained the dinner plan (trying out a potato bake in the slow cooker) and she's going on leave exactly when it's school holidays and my new practice is opening so really inconvenient (though it's not her fault- her father is in hospital). She's so sweet and such a help that I hate it when I'm bitchy :nope:

Tarquin came home from school and told me a looong story about hiding in the toilets and classrooms from a huge troop of monkeys that came through the school today. Slightly embellished though because in his story they had red eyes :haha: He's very impressed with the teachers that went out and chased them away. Guess you guys don't get troops of marauding monkeys coming through your gardens and schools :shrug::haha:

MISS MOLLY! PUT THE BOX DOWN AND STEP AWAY FROM IT SLOWLY! YOU ARE A PREGNANT TURTLE! ACT ACCORDINGLY PLEASE!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Glad all is well Holly...hate mystery rashes...actually dermatology in general is not my fave
> 
> I feel rather :blush: I was so snippy with Diana because she hadn't listened when I explained the dinner plan (trying out a potato bake in the slow cooker) and she's going on leave exactly when it's school holidays and my new practice is opening so really inconvenient (though it's not her fault- her father is in hospital). She's so sweet and such a help that I hate it when I'm bitchy :nope:
> 
> Tarquin came home from school and told me a looong story about hiding in the toilets and classrooms from a huge troop of monkeys that came through the school today. Slightly embellished though because in his story they had red eyes :haha: He's very impressed with the teachers that went out and chased them away. Guess you guys don't get troops of marauding monkeys coming through your gardens and schools :shrug::haha:
> 
> MISS MOLLY! PUT THE BOX DOWN AND STEP AWAY FROM IT SLOWLY! YOU ARE A PREGNANT TURTLE! ACT ACCORDINGLY PLEASE!

Yes, I find rashes a bit sinister. If Holly wakes up with a runny nose I don't think much of it, but when I saw her covered in spots it got my heart racing and out came the thermometer and straight onto the phone to the docs!

Now that's what I call a proper school, one that has a monkey pageant on Wednesdays:thumbup:

My doctor told me today about a school in St Etienne where last week some little kids in the playground found a pencil case with what looked like cereal bars in it, and ate them, and turns out it was weed in some form or other, don't know the details but :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I have some cuteness to post you later- since the docs is near the baby shoe shop I popped in for a measure so see if LO's feet have grown and they have! She has one foot size 18 and the other 18.5, so we got her some new shoes size 19 :happydance: Diddy purple, orange and pink Kickers :awww: will post pics later, I have some :hangwashing::laundry::dishes: to do now....


----------



## HollyMonkey

AND MOLLY! Direct proceedings! Don't lift! Boss people around:happydance: That's what I did when we were moving house and I was preggars:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I know! Entertainment :thumbup: On tuesday they had a dog show and they were obviously clicker-trained dogs but Tarq was SO impressed by the remote controlled dogs :rofl: And the little puppy was so "Keeewt" and played soccer. He's looking at our dogs singing "who let the dogs out" and thinking they're pretty trick-deficient

And rashes, I don't get freaked out by them but in adults they are so complex to treat that I just hate it. In kids they're fairly easy - usually viral or bacterial or allergy-related


----------



## Elisheva009

HollyMonkey said:


> My doctor told me today about a school in St Etienne where last week some little kids in the playground found a pencil case with what looked like cereal bars in it, and ate them, and turns out it was weed in some form or other, don't know the details but :shock:

:shock:

Reminds me of somthing that happened wen I was at primary school. A group of boys had been watching a cooking programme on TV and it was mentioned that stinging nettles can be used for making soup.

Naturally, they liked the idea of eating nettles so sampled some of the ones from the playground during the lunch break. Only that morning, someone had been to spray those nettles with chemical weed killer!

My Mum was the school secretary at the time and had to call the doctor to ask what should be done in the situation. He asked if this was a school for children with mental problems haha.

I'm glad the rash is nothing serious. There seem to be a lot of weird viruses doing the rounds at the moment, maybe it's the change of season. I hope Holly is better soon and that you don't catch whatever it is!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And one last thing before I finish off my housework, I hope you're ok Sarachka:hugs: I just googled 'panic attack' since I've never really heard of them (except on this thread:blush:) and it seems a really nasty thing that can take several days to get over. Big :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My doctor told me today about a school in St Etienne where last week some little kids in the playground found a pencil case with what looked like cereal bars in it, and ate them, and turns out it was weed in some form or other, don't know the details but :shock:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Reminds me of somthing that happened wen I was at primary school. A group of boys had been watching a cooking programme on TV and it was mentioned that stinging nettles can be used for making soup.
> 
> Naturally, they liked the idea of eating nettles so sampled some of the ones from the playground during the lunch break. Only that morning, someone had been to spray those nettles with chemical weed killer!
> 
> My Mum was the school secretary at the time and had to call the doctor to ask what should be done in the situation. He asked if this was a school for children with mental problems haha.
> 
> I'm glad the rash is nothing serious. There seem to be a lot of weird viruses doing the rounds at the moment, maybe it's the change of season. I hope Holly is better soon and that you don't catch whatever it is!Click to expand...

Omg! And we think school is a safe place! 

In the light of Holly's rash I realise I've been a bit tired myself this week (I went to bed at 8.30pm last night!) and put it down to impending ovulation:fool: But I'm now thinking 'mild adult form' of small virus:-k - my old rhino hag skin isn't as sensitive as LO's for the rash part though:haha: 
My doc said lots of viruses pop up in the spring and autumn with the change of season, we have Spring virus!!

About that housework I'm meant to be finishing...


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, girls.

DH was so nice and shared his cold with me... Well, I guess I'm not quite sure it was him... after Saturday and Sunday's mass puking my throat was sooo sore and felt quite raw. It got worse and worse and now I feel I've got a full blown cold. Used to happen when I was younger - if I choked on food a cold was sure to follow. Anyway, just drinking lots of fluids and trying my best to get some sleep.

Sarachka, so sorry about your panic attack. I had a friend in school who got those on a regular basis and I was sort of her 'therapy dog'. She'd come to my class room and peer in the window of the door and motion for me to come. I'd get a bathroom pass and we'd sit in the hallway and I'd just hold her as she cried. She always felt better after that and I was always so happy to help her. She had a lot going on and I was her rock - a stability in her life. :)

Bethany, I hope Holly's rash goes away real soon! I'm very glad she seems unaffected by it. What a sad thing it would be if she was feeling pooey, too. A resilient little one you've got!!

Trin, can't wait to hear more about the home/water birth! :thumbup:
And monkeys at school... only in your neck of the woods! :dance: 

MOLLY. Don't make me come down there and strap you to the couch. Because I'm just a drive on I-5 away! :growlmad:
We love you and care about you and want your baby to be healthy. Please take it easy! Everyone will understand!!

Yawn. I'm ready to go back to bed... only been up an hour. Though, I was up most of the night hacking... Can't catch a break over here.

BUT, PEPPERMINT TEA IS MY SAVIOR! I've been drinking about 3-4 cups per day and my nausea has nearly completely subsided....!!! Either the tea works or the morning sickness is tapering off, who knows. BUT I'LL TAKE IT! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Holly. Its so miserable. Right now I feel like I can't cope with life or the world at all. OH is here with me and I try not to go totally crazy infront of him but I feel like I'm loosing my mind. All I want to do is have a massive panic attack and cry and scream. It doesn't help that my mum's down with my sis at the moment.


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Luna. Thats what I need OH to be like but he doesn't really understand. He tries his best though and I think he's starting to understand how I think and how i interpret things he does.


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG MAJOR CRAVING!!! LASAGNE!!!

I actually feel like i need!!!!! it :hissy: and i cant find any :cry:

This picture is making me drool! :haha:
https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3943/lasrb.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- About your lasagna. :rofl: I was DYING for spaghetti... I mean really. I thought I would die if I didn't eat some spaghetti. Finally made some... :cloud9: I ate two huge helpings! :shock: But OH SO YUM!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

But i cant find any Lasagne.what i HATE about being pregnant is illbe half way thru cooking dinner then ill just suddenly really not want to eat what iv just been cooking :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Lovely turtles... thank you so much for your concern. :hugs: Unfortunately this whole moving and cleaning bit is a two person thing. I promise to be careful and not lift more than feels comfortable though. That's good right?? 

Luna- I'm sorry you have a cold but I am SO happy you've found peppermint tea to work miracles! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sad news my boy cat Thomas has passed away today neighbour came to tell OH when he got home we are very sad and his sister is lost without him and Reece was most upset:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:





mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello just checking in on my lunch hope your all well hopefully will get some bnb time tonight !! Has sara's sister had baba yet? Lovely piccys again last night B!! April not long till your scan now !!
> 
> Yeah I know! 5 and a half days haha hope ur alright? XClick to expand...

Ohhh how exciting :happydance:, i'm ok just still very tired :sleep:all the time and very thirsty so may get to drs and have some tests done as im sure i should be having that energy burst right now??



x-ginge-x said:


> Well had my bloods, had funny turn as a result and couldn't stand for a few mins and then walked home n laid down whilst OH made dinner...I've also noticed that shes testing for.............Beta Hcg!! Progress is good next appointment is in July gotta work on weight loss upto then...


Ginge my lovely im glad they are testing your betas :thumbup: hopefully this will all soon be in the past and you will be a preggo turt:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Thankyou for your well wishes for Hollyrashypants everyone.:hugs: The doc says it's a virus of some description and not much to do but to keep an eye on her and wait it out. She said the spots look like Scarlatine ones (scarlet fever in English?:shrug:) but since she has no sore throat or high temp it's not that. And probably not an allergy since the spots look more like a viral outbreak. She ate her dinner up and has gone to bed early so fx'd it goes down in a day or 2:thumbup:

Bethany big massive :hugs:&:kiss:'s for Hollypoorlypants i didnt know she was off colour as im having difficulty catching up at the mo:dohh:

Trin hello there :hugs: wow monkeys i would like monkeys to come to our nursery imagine:shrug:...........soon time for the grand opening / move i trust you will be sharing some pictures:thumbup:

Sarachka im sorry you are feeling so shitty right now big :hugs:&:kiss:'s

Luna glad the peppermint tea is doing the trick:thumbup:nearly 9 weeks :thumbup::thumbup:

Clare i see you are over 9 wks did you get your dates confirmed have i missed something im trying hard to catch up but failing miserably:dohh:

Hello anyone i missed :flower::flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh poor Thomas! :nope: That's so sad. :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening all :howdy:

I'm properly tired today :sleep:

Oh what a day. I have such a sore back after sitting for so long today between travelling and conference. It's the same spot on my back that starts niggling a little then the more I stay in a sitting position, the worse it gets. It's fine when standing or lying down. What a whinger eh? :blush: Just another of the joys I suppose :shrug:

Anyway, I'm going to catch up with y'all :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Back to packing and cleaning ladies. Wish me luck! My OH will be here in about 3 hours and I better have made some progress! :D


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly stop being naughty and doing things OH should be doing !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, I am choosing to have something eat first. THEN work. :thumbup:

Hayley- I must help. I'm not sure how we'll get it done without me helping. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

_GOODLUCK_ and keep it low key Molly:thumbup: Just do 'sorting' !


----------



## Sarachka

Aww hayleechka I'm sorry about poor Thomas. Hugs


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Holly. Its so miserable. Right now I feel like I can't cope with life or the world at all. OH is here with me and I try not to go totally crazy infront of him but I feel like I'm loosing my mind. All I want to do is have a massive panic attack and cry and scream. It doesn't help that my mum's down with my sis at the moment.

:hugs::hugs: I know it's the most awful feeling in the world. I had them for a while after I got mugged by 2 men with knives and I had post-traumatic stress. Sorry you're feeling so sh!tty. Big love


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> _GOODLUCK_ and keep it low key Molly:thumbup: Just do 'sorting' !

I'm going to finish cleaning the girls bathroom upstairs and do some laundry and pack the load of misc. items that OH piled on the coffee table for me. :haha: He went all around the house last night and grabbed every misc. knick knack and piled them on the coffee table and said, "There, now you can pack without moving or picking up a thing." Of course, being smart, I said, "If I can't pick up a thing, how will the _things_ get into the box?" :blush: 

We really are at the last bits on the packing now... I'll be glad when it's all over. My youngest has her birthday on Saturday. Sweet baby is going to be 4. :cry: 

Ahh, never mind me... I'm off!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Newmummy* I'm so sorry for Thomas:cry::hugs:

I did some research for us today:happydance: Near the docs and shoe shop is a perfume shop so I had a browse, and I have Daisy 'eau so fresh' on my left wrist and I must say I'm quite taken by it still:shrug: But they only seem to sell it in massive bottles and not a cheaper 30ml one! On my right wrist I have Coco Mademoiselle (Chanel) and it smells foul on me:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

So sorry about Thomas Hayls :cry: Very sad

I'm going to bed. MS has hit me badly and the fatigue feels liek a lead blanket has been thrown over my limbs. Too much. And I missed cranio because I was at the birth and I can't reschedule because I will be working 6 days a week from Friday. I'm not moaning, just explaining the early to bed

The mum yesterday reminded me of my first birth. When we were packing up she grabbed my arm and said really seriously, looking pleadingly into my eyes "Please don't leave...like ever! Don't leave us alone with her" :haha:

This is the bebe. Liberty Belle

Esme, the piggle girl walked 4 steps on her own and about 2 metres with me holding her for balance. Making progress :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110329-00156.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Newmummy* I'm so sorry for Thomas:cry::hugs:
> 
> I did some research for us today:happydance: Near the docs and shoe shop is a perfume shop so I had a browse, and I have Daisy 'eau so fresh' on my left wrist and I must say I'm quite taken by it still:shrug: But they only seem to sell it in massive bottles and not a cheaper 30ml one! On my right wrist I have Coco Mademoiselle (Chanel) and it smells foul on me:haha:

Oh I LOOOVE Coco Mademoiselle. I got it for my birthday last year from my mom. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Gaultier - my wedding perfume, and Angel


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> btw I'd like to thank Alice for taking a shit on the bath mat in the en suite, and to OH who called me at 1pm to tell me it had happened, and that it will still be there when I got home from work. Good job I love them both so much!

:haha: So nice of OH to leave it for you to clean up :wacko: That's a nice party trick of Alice's! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> _GOODLUCK_ and keep it low key Molly:thumbup: Just do 'sorting' !
> 
> I'm going to finish cleaning the girls bathroom upstairs and do some laundry and pack the load of misc. items that OH piled on the coffee table for me. :haha: He went all around the house last night and grabbed every misc. knick knack and piled them on the coffee table and said, "There, now you can pack without moving or picking up a thing." Of course, being smart, I said, "If I can't pick up a thing, how will the _things_ get into the box?" :blush:
> 
> We really are at the last bits on the packing now... I'll be glad when it's all over. My youngest has her birthday on Saturday. Sweet baby is going to be 4. :cry:
> 
> Ahh, never mind me... I'm off!Click to expand...

*Molly* I welled up this evening when I packed Holly's old, and first, pair of too small boots away, thinking 'Little Holly will never wear these first walking boots again':cry: But as we all know it's a WONDERFUL, BEAUTIOUS thing that they grow up and get bigger feet and more candles on their cakes :cake: Dh was with me when the tears welled up about the shoes, he knows what an emotional muppet I am, but he confessed to having kept his first son's first shoes for a long while too....


----------



## kit_cat

Elisheva009 said:


> MummyApril, I just read your post about wanting to wait til September to have your baby. I've ALWAYS dreamt of having an August baby so he/ she could be the youngest in the class! I was born at the end of May and always thought it was such an advantage to be the youngest.
> 
> I've heard a lot of people want their child to be the oldest though!
> 
> I just spoke to my Mum and she casually mentioned that my brother has invited them over for lunch on Sunday. Now I'm paranoid that they have an ANNOUNCEMENT to make. Crazy I know. I would be so gutted if SIL gets preg before me though.

:hi: Elisheva,

I take it your brother and SIL are also actively TTC? Keep us posted with what happens.


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> OK so im going by drs dates now :rofl:which makes me 9 weeks:wohoo:

:yipee: for 9 weeks! A little bit closer to the end of the first tri!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here are Holly's new boots:happydance: She wore them out of the shop since I didn't want to crush her feet with the old ones! And she was so proud, you can imagine the HollyNewShoes smug face she did! And I don't _think_ I encourage such fancy behaviour but the lady in the shoe shop reassured me that, on the whole, baby girls love having new shoes and baby boys don't get quite such a thrill:shrug: Anyway, the soles of her boots have a boy baby and a girl baby on them, with the port and starboard colours.\\:D/
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1









010.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to need more than that starts sat day then she wants me to go to nightclubs! And then I have my roger waters gig the next night! I did tell her not to do same weekend, OH is not impressed with how selfish she is being at the moment, I will be 7 months pregnant almost and I'm struggling to stay awake on a normal lazy day :dohh:
> 
> Don't go to the nightclub. She knew you were doing something the next day and she knows you are 7 months pregnant. She could have picked another day, since she didn't don't go to the entire thing if you are 2 tired.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it was that easy but she has said I can't let her down its her hen night! I am not going to the nightclub not putting myself at any risk its stupid! She's being really selfish she's known about this gig since last June as it was a birthday present for me :( maybe she's punishing me for some reason because she seems to be wanting to take all limelight away from me this year so farClick to expand...

Whoah! I can't believe someone could be so self centred. I have a wedding (just evening) in May which I have provisionally said I'll go to but I have warned my friend that if all is not well, I may not make it. She completely understands. What's up with your friend? :shrug:




TrinityMom said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I thought I'd catch up before posting but really! 10 pages!!! So much of reading :haha:
> 
> Yesterday I was at a birth hence the interwebs silence. Beautiful home water birth. I'll post a pic when I get home. Have to fetch youngest DS then go see middle DS's headmaster :shock: NO idea what it's about
> 
> I trimmed Tarquin's hair (just the fringe and sides because he shrieked every time he saw hair fall into the bath). He went to school the next day and he says "I walked this way and I walked that way and all Mrs Bothma says was "Hello Tarquin", not "your hair's so cool" :haha: SO I said did you tell her you had a hair cut and he says "My manners told me not to. And I must listen to my manners" :rofl:
> 
> PS Holly, just skimmed that LO has a rash...Roseola if there's been no temp? Or Rubella which has a temp that goes away when the rash appears? If she was in SA I'd say probably heat rash!

:haha: Loving Tarquin! :cloud9: What a little character! Hope you're ok and hope everything is ok with the dreaded headmaster :wacko:



addie25 said:


> Good morning all! On my way to work about to go get chi tea!!! It's almost friday!!!!
> 
> Holly: I hope the rash goes away I'm sure doc will have a cream to make it all better!
> 
> I have to stay parter work today. Usually I run out the door :/ who would willing stay in hell u know. So I run for it at 330 with everyone else lol but we have a meeting :( they prob want to tell us all how much we suck some more.
> 
> Anyway having a better morning not as angry so that's good.

Glad you feel a bit calmer addie :hugs:



mummyApril said:


> OH is home so were out for a meal yay :)

Yummo - enjoy! :munch:




x-ginge-x said:


> Well had my bloods, had funny turn as a result and couldn't stand for a few mins and then walked home n laid down whilst OH made dinner...I've also noticed that shes testing for.............Beta Hcg!! Progress is good next appointment is in July gotta work on weight loss upto then...

Oh my..do you always feel like that after getting bloods done? Hope you're ok now. Look forward to your results...another step forward :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies-
> 
> Taking my time to catch up this morning before I get started on the packing and cleaning and moving etc. We are moving just boxes and storage bins today but tomorrow is the BIG move of all the furnitures and everything else. Come Friday we should be finished at I'll do another sweep on the house to make sure all is clean and in good order. The landlord and his wife came over last night to inspect the house and assess damages etc. They told us the place looks amazing and they wish we didn't have to go but that they understood the need to make room. :( It was all so sweet. The husband, at one point, gestured to my tum and said, "I know you're not supposed to say but you are coming along quite nicely." :haha: That's what I get for wearing a maternity shirt eh? :haha:
> 
> I also had some bleeding last night along with lower back pain and sciatic pain that shot down to my knee (OW) as well a sharp pain in the left side of my tum that lasted for about an hour. :shrug: I put myself up on the couch and insisted I wasn't doing a thing for the rest of the night. I felt rather guilty for it because my OH was still going around packing and sorting. :blush: I didn't have any cramping last night so that helped me not to panic. No bleeding this morning so :thumbup:

I'm really glad everything is going well with the house BUT you really must take it easy. I know everyone else is saying the same so I'm just joining in to make sure you are listening! If not, there'll be :trouble: Take care lovely :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to need more than that starts sat day then she wants me to go to nightclubs! And then I have my roger waters gig the next night! I did tell her not to do same weekend, OH is not impressed with how selfish she is being at the moment, I will be 7 months pregnant almost and I'm struggling to stay awake on a normal lazy day :dohh:
> 
> Don't go to the nightclub. She knew you were doing something the next day and she knows you are 7 months pregnant. She could have picked another day, since she didn't don't go to the entire thing if you are 2 tired.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it was that easy but she has said I can't let her down its her hen night! I am not going to the nightclub not putting myself at any risk its stupid! She's being really selfish she's known about this gig since last June as it was a birthday present for me :( maybe she's punishing me for some reason because she seems to be wanting to take all limelight away from me this year so farClick to expand...
> 
> Whoah! I can't believe someone could be so self centred. I have a wedding (just evening) in May which I have provisionally said I'll go to but I have warned my friend that if all is not well, I may not make it. She completely understands. What's up with your friend? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> I thought I'd catch up before posting but really! 10 pages!!! So much of reading :haha:
> 
> Yesterday I was at a birth hence the interwebs silence. Beautiful home water birth. I'll post a pic when I get home. Have to fetch youngest DS then go see middle DS's headmaster :shock: NO idea what it's about
> 
> I trimmed Tarquin's hair (just the fringe and sides because he shrieked every time he saw hair fall into the bath). He went to school the next day and he says "I walked this way and I walked that way and all Mrs Bothma says was "Hello Tarquin", not "your hair's so cool" :haha: SO I said did you tell her you had a hair cut and he says "My manners told me not to. And I must listen to my manners" :rofl:
> 
> PS Holly, just skimmed that LO has a rash...Roseola if there's been no temp? Or Rubella which has a temp that goes away when the rash appears? If she was in SA I'd say probably heat rash!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Loving Tarquin! :cloud9: What a little character! Hope you're ok and hope everything is ok with the dreaded headmaster :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all! On my way to work about to go get chi tea!!! It's almost friday!!!!
> 
> Holly: I hope the rash goes away I'm sure doc will have a cream to make it all better!
> 
> I have to stay parter work today. Usually I run out the door :/ who would willing stay in hell u know. So I run for it at 330 with everyone else lol but we have a meeting :( they prob want to tell us all how much we suck some more.
> 
> Anyway having a better morning not as angry so that's good.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you feel a bit calmer addie :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is home so were out for a meal yay :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yummo - enjoy! :munch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Well had my bloods, had funny turn as a result and couldn't stand for a few mins and then walked home n laid down whilst OH made dinner...I've also noticed that shes testing for.............Beta Hcg!! Progress is good next appointment is in July gotta work on weight loss upto then...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my..do you always feel like that after getting bloods done? Hope you're ok now. Look forward to your results...another step forward :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies-
> 
> Taking my time to catch up this morning before I get started on the packing and cleaning and moving etc. We are moving just boxes and storage bins today but tomorrow is the BIG move of all the furnitures and everything else. Come Friday we should be finished at I'll do another sweep on the house to make sure all is clean and in good order. The landlord and his wife came over last night to inspect the house and assess damages etc. They told us the place looks amazing and they wish we didn't have to go but that they understood the need to make room. :( It was all so sweet. The husband, at one point, gestured to my tum and said, "I know you're not supposed to say but you are coming along quite nicely." :haha: That's what I get for wearing a maternity shirt eh? :haha:
> 
> I also had some bleeding last night along with lower back pain and sciatic pain that shot down to my knee (OW) as well a sharp pain in the left side of my tum that lasted for about an hour. :shrug: I put myself up on the couch and insisted I wasn't doing a thing for the rest of the night. I felt rather guilty for it because my OH was still going around packing and sorting. :blush: I didn't have any cramping last night so that helped me not to panic. No bleeding this morning so :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really glad everything is going well with the house BUT you really must take it easy. I know everyone else is saying the same so I'm just joining in to make sure you are listening! If not, there'll be :trouble: Take care lovely :flower:Click to expand...

Kit i wouldnt mind but its my sister! but i think its going to be ok, because she decided to ask if the date of the evening was ok to only her friends my mum cant go as shes going to see roger waters on that night! so i think my sister is going to have a hen night with just family and then one with friends but me and my mum had a moan about it today as she acted so selfishly! 
even my dad said to me i shouldnt have to go clubbing! will update you as to what happens :/


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Here are Holly's new boots:happydance: She wore them out of the shop since I didn't want to crush her feet with the old ones! And she was so proud, you can imagine the HollyNewShoes smug face she did! And I don't _think_ I encourage such fancy behaviour but the lady in the shoe shop reassured me that, on the whole, baby girls love having new shoes and baby boys don't get quite such a thrill:shrug: Anyway, the soles of her boots have a boy baby and a girl baby on them, with the port and starboard colours.\\:D/

Awwww! :awww: Soooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Newbie Doobee Dooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

May I dedicate this, my 4,000th post to none other than your good self my lovely turtle friend :flower:

This dedication goes to the kindest and most hardworking turtle who always has a kind word for everyone. Thanks so much :hugs:

May this post bring you luck in life, love and of course TTC whether now or when the time is right. 

Enjoy every minute of your forthcoming travels to the beautiful Bahamas :cloud9: Never has anyone deserved something more....and who knows, with a little..



...and a smidge of..


..and one or two...


..you may come back with more than sand in your underwear :winkwink:

Here's to you! :wine: :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thankyou for your well wishes for Hollyrashypants everyone.:hugs: The doc says it's a virus of some description and not much to do but to keep an eye on her and wait it out. She said the spots look like Scarlatine ones (scarlet fever in English?:shrug:) but since she has no sore throat or high temp it's not that. And probably not an allergy since the spots look more like a viral outbreak. She ate her dinner up and has gone to bed early so fx'd it goes down in a day or 2:thumbup:

Poor little Hollinka :nope: I'm glad she's still in good spirits but what a worry for you. All will be well I'm sure, after all, mum of the year is looking after her :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Good morning, girls.
> 
> DH was so nice and shared his cold with me... Well, I guess I'm not quite sure it was him... after Saturday and Sunday's mass puking my throat was sooo sore and felt quite raw. It got worse and worse and now I feel I've got a full blown cold. Used to happen when I was younger - if I choked on food a cold was sure to follow. Anyway, just drinking lots of fluids and trying my best to get some sleep.
> 
> Sarachka, so sorry about your panic attack. I had a friend in school who got those on a regular basis and I was sort of her 'therapy dog'. She'd come to my class room and peer in the window of the door and motion for me to come. I'd get a bathroom pass and we'd sit in the hallway and I'd just hold her as she cried. She always felt better after that and I was always so happy to help her. She had a lot going on and I was her rock - a stability in her life. :)
> 
> Bethany, I hope Holly's rash goes away real soon! I'm very glad she seems unaffected by it. What a sad thing it would be if she was feeling pooey, too. A resilient little one you've got!!
> 
> Trin, can't wait to hear more about the home/water birth! :thumbup:
> And monkeys at school... only in your neck of the woods! :dance:
> 
> MOLLY. Don't make me come down there and strap you to the couch. Because I'm just a drive on I-5 away! :growlmad:
> We love you and care about you and want your baby to be healthy. Please take it easy! Everyone will understand!!
> 
> Yawn. I'm ready to go back to bed... only been up an hour. Though, I was up most of the night hacking... Can't catch a break over here.
> 
> BUT, PEPPERMINT TEA IS MY SAVIOR! I've been drinking about 3-4 cups per day and my nausea has nearly completely subsided....!!! Either the tea works or the morning sickness is tapering off, who knows. BUT I'LL TAKE IT! :thumbup:

Oh no Luna..sorry you're feeling rough again. It's such a shame, you never seem to be very well between colds and now the dreaded voms :nope: I hope you get better very soon lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley..I'm so sorry about Thomas :cry: Was he an old cat? Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> So sorry about Thomas Hayls :cry: Very sad
> 
> I'm going to bed. MS has hit me badly and the fatigue feels liek a lead blanket has been thrown over my limbs. Too much. And I missed cranio because I was at the birth and I can't reschedule because I will be working 6 days a week from Friday. I'm not moaning, just explaining the early to bed
> 
> The mum yesterday reminded me of my first birth. When we were packing up she grabbed my arm and said really seriously, looking pleadingly into my eyes "Please don't leave...like ever! Don't leave us alone with her" :haha:
> 
> This is the bebe. Liberty Belle
> 
> Esme, the piggle girl walked 4 steps on her own and about 2 metres with me holding her for balance. Making progress :happydance:

Awww, thanks for posting the new bebe pic Trin...I imagine I'll be just like this new mum :wacko: I hope the fatigue lifts a bit for you tomorrow..it must be such hard work just getting through the day when you feel like that. Take care m'love :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> Here are Holly's new boots:happydance: She wore them out of the shop since I didn't want to crush her feet with the old ones! And she was so proud, you can imagine the HollyNewShoes smug face she did! And I don't _think_ I encourage such fancy behaviour but the lady in the shoe shop reassured me that, on the whole, baby girls love having new shoes and baby boys don't get quite such a thrill:shrug: Anyway, the soles of her boots have a boy baby and a girl baby on them, with the port and starboard colours.\\:D/

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

These are the most adorable things EVER! I nuv them. I can easily imagine Holly's face when you put them on her :smug: and :happydance: mixed together... :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit i wouldnt mind but its my sister! but i think its going to be ok, because she decided to ask if the date of the evening was ok to only her friends my mum cant go as shes going to see roger waters on that night! so i think my sister is going to have a hen night with just family and then one with friends but me and my mum had a moan about it today as she acted so selfishly!
> even my dad said to me i shouldnt have to go clubbing! will update you as to what happens :/

Oops, sorry April...I thought this was a friend rather than your sis :blush: We've said it before, I'll say it again...sister's are tricky :wacko: Sounds like it should be ok now though eh?


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley so sorry about Thomas, i had a cat called Thomas (altho we found out he was a she when she ended up having surprise kittens) its so very sad :(

Holly i love the kickers so cute! 

Sara hope youre feeling better.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Ginge! Don't let Kit worry you! I've passed out twice after bloods (once when preggars!) and _I'm_ still standing! My dad did it every time until he got sick and had to learn to live with it, and me too I got the hang of it after the GD when I was pricked to oblivion and back! I just think my dad and I are genetically weak when it comes to bloods:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit i wouldnt mind but its my sister! but i think its going to be ok, because she decided to ask if the date of the evening was ok to only her friends my mum cant go as shes going to see roger waters on that night! so i think my sister is going to have a hen night with just family and then one with friends but me and my mum had a moan about it today as she acted so selfishly!
> even my dad said to me i shouldnt have to go clubbing! will update you as to what happens :/
> 
> Oops, sorry April...I thought this was a friend rather than your sis :blush: We've said it before, I'll say it again...sister's are tricky :wacko: Sounds like it should be ok now though eh?Click to expand...

Hopefully it will but my sister likes to be center (centre) (im confused and cant spell!) of attention all the time


----------



## mummyApril

oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Ginge! Don't let Kit worry you! I've passed out twice after bloods (once when preggars!) and _I'm_ still standing! My dad did it every time until he got sick and had to learn to live with it, and me too I got the hang of it after the GD when I was pricked to oblivion and back! I just think my dad and I are genetically weak when it comes to bloods:haha:

Oh misunderstand not...I have been known to be found on the floor after having blood taken too so more often than not I pre-empt it and lie on the bed for it to be done. I LOATHE getting blood taken :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)

Hmm, that's leaky boobs right? I don't have this :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)
> 
> Hmm, that's leaky boobs right? I don't have this :shrug:Click to expand...

i only found out yesterday as i squeezed my boob i had this so early with Angel and then had it straight away with Faye but got worried my boobs werent working this time lol everyone gets it at diff times :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

SHIT! KIT! that rhymes:haha:
You've made me realise with your lovely Newbie post that I've overshot my 4000th post:dohh: Pooholes. I was going to dedicate it to Addie. I still will, give me a moment....


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)
> 
> Hmm, that's leaky boobs right? I don't have this :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i only found out yesterday as i squeezed my boob i had this so early with Angel and then had it straight away with Faye but got worried my boobs werent working this time lol everyone gets it at diff times :)Click to expand...

Well, I haven't done any squeezing...maybe I'll give 'em a quick one tonight :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> SHIT! KIT! that rhymes:haha:
> You've made me realise with your lovely Newbie post that I've overshot my 4000th post:dohh: Pooholes. I was going to dedicate it to Addie. I still will, give me a moment....

hahaha this made me lol!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> SHIT! KIT! that rhymes:haha:
> You've made me realise with your lovely Newbie post that I've overshot my 4000th post:dohh: Pooholes. I was going to dedicate it to Addie. I still will, give me a moment....

Good Golly Holly!!! So you have! I'm sure addie will forgive you :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)
> 
> Hmm, that's leaky boobs right? I don't have this :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i only found out yesterday as i squeezed my boob i had this so early with Angel and then had it straight away with Faye but got worried my boobs werent working this time lol everyone gets it at diff times :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't done any squeezing...maybe I'll give 'em a quick one tonight :haha:Click to expand...

yeh i dont think it will if you dont squeeze haha


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, girls.
> 
> DH was so nice and shared his cold with me... Well, I guess I'm not quite sure it was him... after Saturday and Sunday's mass puking my throat was sooo sore and felt quite raw. It got worse and worse and now I feel I've got a full blown cold. Used to happen when I was younger - if I choked on food a cold was sure to follow. Anyway, just drinking lots of fluids and trying my best to get some sleep.
> 
> Sarachka, so sorry about your panic attack. I had a friend in school who got those on a regular basis and I was sort of her 'therapy dog'. She'd come to my class room and peer in the window of the door and motion for me to come. I'd get a bathroom pass and we'd sit in the hallway and I'd just hold her as she cried. She always felt better after that and I was always so happy to help her. She had a lot going on and I was her rock - a stability in her life. :)
> 
> Bethany, I hope Holly's rash goes away real soon! I'm very glad she seems unaffected by it. What a sad thing it would be if she was feeling pooey, too. A resilient little one you've got!!
> 
> Trin, can't wait to hear more about the home/water birth! :thumbup:
> And monkeys at school... only in your neck of the woods! :dance:
> 
> MOLLY. Don't make me come down there and strap you to the couch. Because I'm just a drive on I-5 away! :growlmad:
> We love you and care about you and want your baby to be healthy. Please take it easy! Everyone will understand!!
> 
> Yawn. I'm ready to go back to bed... only been up an hour. Though, I was up most of the night hacking... Can't catch a break over here.
> 
> BUT, PEPPERMINT TEA IS MY SAVIOR! I've been drinking about 3-4 cups per day and my nausea has nearly completely subsided....!!! Either the tea works or the morning sickness is tapering off, who knows. BUT I'LL TAKE IT! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh no Luna..sorry you're feeling rough again. It's such a shame, you never seem to be very well between colds and now the dreaded voms :nope: I hope you get better very soon lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit :flower:
I know, you all probably think I'm the sickest most unhealthy person ever!! LOL. I swear it, I'm not. Just had a rough year this year! I can't remember the last time I had a cold before this year...


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADDIE! I've overshot my dedication post by a mere 125 posts:blush: but I would like to wish you THE BEST LUCK THAT EVER WAS for your IVF  and that you have the most beautiful :baby: ever :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)
> 
> Hmm, that's leaky boobs right? I don't have this :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i only found out yesterday as i squeezed my boob i had this so early with Angel and then had it straight away with Faye but got worried my boobs werent working this time lol everyone gets it at diff times :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't done any squeezing...maybe I'll give 'em a quick one tonight :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i dont think it will if you dont squeeze hahaClick to expand...

I think I thought that it would leak out itself :blush: How silly am I? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)
> 
> Hmm, that's leaky boobs right? I don't have this :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i only found out yesterday as i squeezed my boob i had this so early with Angel and then had it straight away with Faye but got worried my boobs werent working this time lol everyone gets it at diff times :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't done any squeezing...maybe I'll give 'em a quick one tonight :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i dont think it will if you dont squeeze hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I think I thought that it would leak out itself :blush: How silly am I? :haha:Click to expand...

oh it will when youve had buba relaxin in a nice hot bath and youll be joined by drip drop haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

There was meant to be a mad twinkling turquoise 'good luck' dolphin with your post Addie but I couldn't upload it. Know not why:shrug:

Night turtlies, I'm off to beddybyes now:kiss: 

Oh yes, at the docs LO did her usual massive screaming, she can't stand the woman, all stabbers and stethoscopes, so the doc tried playing with her for a bit...and yes! you've guessed it! She brought from the cupboard a big plastic *turtle* with shape holes in it's shell to pop shapes through:haha: I would have taken a pic had Holly not been screaming on my lap!!

And at the end she snatched her biscuit and munched it down, scowling, as is customary at the doc's now:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Holly..sleep well after you've read some more of your book no doubt :thumbup: :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)
> 
> Hmm, that's leaky boobs right? I don't have this :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i only found out yesterday as i squeezed my boob i had this so early with Angel and then had it straight away with Faye but got worried my boobs werent working this time lol everyone gets it at diff times :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't done any squeezing...maybe I'll give 'em a quick one tonight :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i dont think it will if you dont squeeze hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I think I thought that it would leak out itself :blush: How silly am I? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh it will when youve had buba relaxin in a nice hot bath and youll be joined by drip drop haha xClick to expand...

I can still get milk if I squeeze! I tried it recently and was surprised! Mummyapril's right- I made the mistake of going to a sauna once when I was breastfeeding with Holly...BIG DRIP DRIP:blush:
Kit you will H-A-L-L-U-C-I-N-A-T-E when your milk comes in, I did! But then I have a peachy bosom, so to see hard, engorged MELONS was weird man! They looked silly on me. But omg how magic is breastfeeding:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

nighty night, tired monkey here:sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Nighty night Holly..sleep well after you've read some more of your book no doubt :thumbup: :sleep:

Don't think I'll be able to read, only 5 more minutes before I turn into a Frumpkin:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah me... why does everything take so much more time to complete when you are... larger? I finished cleaning the bathroom but it took over an hour and then I got the spins and sick to my stomach. It really isn't so labor intensive... I don't understand? :shrug: I'm taking a break now but there is so much to do and I feel so bad being "lazy". :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Ah me... why does everything take so much more time to complete when you are... larger? I finished cleaning the bathroom but it took over an hour and then I got the spins and sick to my stomach. It really isn't so labor intensive... I don't understand? :shrug: I'm taking a break now but there is so much to do and I feel so bad being "lazy". :cry:

Molly..I totally learned the hard way out on my walk when I was around 20 weeks (you might remember my tale of woe) I have had to accept that I'm just not capable of the same things as my un-pregnant self. You need to accept this too!!!

TAKE IT EASY!!!!! Listen to us woman! :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and :happydance: i have colostrum (im happy about this lol)
> 
> Hmm, that's leaky boobs right? I don't have this :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i only found out yesterday as i squeezed my boob i had this so early with Angel and then had it straight away with Faye but got worried my boobs werent working this time lol everyone gets it at diff times :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't done any squeezing...maybe I'll give 'em a quick one tonight :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i dont think it will if you dont squeeze hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I think I thought that it would leak out itself :blush: How silly am I? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh it will when youve had buba relaxin in a nice hot bath and youll be joined by drip drop haha xClick to expand...
> 
> I can still get milk if I squeeze! I tried it recently and was surprised! Mummyapril's right- I made the mistake of going to a sauna once when I was breastfeeding with Holly...BIG DRIP DRIP:blush:
> Kit you will H-A-L-L-U-C-I-N-A-T-E when your milk comes in, I did! But then I have a peachy bosom, so to see hard, engorged MELONS was weird man! They looked silly on me. But omg how magic is breastfeeding:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> nighty night, tired monkey here:sleep:Click to expand...

cannot wait to breastfeed! greatest bond in the world! night night Holly


----------



## mummyApril

Molly you are not lazy! youre pregnant and youre making me tired by what youre tellin us youre doin lol. Please accept that you have to take it easy pweetyy please x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Nighty night Holly..sleep well after you've read some more of your book no doubt :thumbup: :sleep:
> 
> Don't think I'll be able to read, only 5 more minutes before I turn into a Frumpkin:nope:Click to expand...

Ahhh good night my little frumpkin :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

The time has come for me too...I'm off to bed now. OH will already be cuddling in to MY new friend :growlmad: I'm quite possessive over Percival actually...did I tell you I named him?

Sweet dreams/happy days to all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

All right, I promise I will take an entire day off... on Sunday. Moving today and tomorrow and probably much of the same on Friday... Saturday is LO's birthday so... Sunday it is! 

Kit- I do remember your tale of woe. :nope: No good was that. I am trying to be mellow. I promise. I'm just not used to cleaning being such a limitation.


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: I love that you named him. Percival... beautiful. :cloud9: Sleep well lovey. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm going to start packing the knick knacks. Sleep well sleeping turts. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Errrghhh, not feeling very well right now :( feeling extremely nauseous :cry: not good for someone like me i should have taken antibiotics today but couldn't face them will continue with them tomorrow and I have gone funny a few times on the bloods I go light headed really warm and nauseated!! not very nice...the thought of bloods in pregnancy terrifies me :( But not so much as the prospect of morning sickness!


----------



## mummyApril

lol Kit percival brilliant!

sometimes i do miss living where i used to live, 3 police cars a van and a bigger van and a helicopter all out looking for a naked man running around the town after being caught in a persons shower!! haha just down the road from where i lived! 

im off to bed now also Fayes first ever assembly tomorrow, shes growing up :cry:

night all xx


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone. Nohing really interesting today. Stinks its only 6 by me and 11 by you girls so ur all off to bed. Hope you have sweet dreams.:sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Hey Addie :flower:
Check out page 2408 :dance:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> ADDIE! I've overshot my dedication post by a mere 125 posts:blush: but I would like to wish you THE BEST LUCK THAT EVER WAS for your IVF  and that you have the most beautiful :baby: ever :hugs:

AWWW THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH I FEEL SO HONORED!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW LUNA How are you doing???


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW LUNA How are you doing???

You're welcome :flower:

I'm doing better as far as barfing goes! Yay! Peppermint Tea... I cannot say enough how much I love it right now.

Got a cough and a sore throat, though, so that's put a damper on my good mood...

How are you my dear?


----------



## addie25

I am sorry you feel sick. I am doing on today. I was able to look at the baby's pictures without crying today so thats a plus. Made me angry tho but I just have to learn to live with being a bit angry for now. I am mostly really happy and excited for future so thats good. Im so excited its almost Friday!!!!! This month is so over and into April where hopefully my journey begins!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> I am sorry you feel sick. I am doing on today. I was able to look at the baby's pictures without crying today so thats a plus. Made me angry tho but I just have to learn to live with being a bit angry for now. I am mostly really happy and excited for future so thats good. Im so excited its almost Friday!!!!! This month is so over and into April where hopefully my journey begins!

Yay! So excited for you!
Have you heard any updates from them to see if they are on the fast track to getting the stuff ready for you?


----------



## LunaLady

It's almost Hayley's birthday!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

I have to cAll next week to check up on it and hope to get good news. I'll b really excited if I get my period wed bc I need that to start everything so that's 1st step.


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- I'm sorry you feel so rotten. :( I hope you feel better soon. 

Luna- I'm sorry you are suffering from a cold during a break in morning sickness. Doesn't seem fair. :shrug: 

Addie- I'll send the :witch: a note and let her know to stop by on Wednesday.


----------



## addie25

Thanks ! I hope the witch is not mad at me for cursing her name the months I was ttc :nope: I'm sure she will be happy she's wanted this month.:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Now I've got a fever :( Not terribly high, but 99.4. I read anything over 101 you should be concerned, so I'm trying to stay calm. 
I put in an e-mail to my midwife, so hopefully she's got something I can take.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning lovely ladies xxxx have a good one


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning all gosh when is it friday?? Still very sad in our household about sweet tommy cat ,Reece has written a lovely poem as he said he could'nt sleep last night very well it mad me:cry:, i will post it later on tonight tis very sad:cry:. Tis only 3 more sleeps until my birthday the day after Mollys youngest DD's i think:thumbup:and mothers day double celebration :thumbup: 






HollyMonkey said:


> *Newmummy* I'm so sorry for Thomas:cry::hugs:
> 
> I did some research for us today:happydance: Near the docs and shoe shop is a perfume shop so I had a browse, and I have Daisy 'eau so fresh' on my left wrist and I must say I'm quite taken by it still:shrug: But they only seem to sell it in massive bottles and not a cheaper 30ml one! On my right wrist I have Coco Mademoiselle (Chanel) and it smells foul on me:haha:

B, i have ripped an advertisement of this out i reckon i will pick some up in duty free in May unless i have birthday pennies left after my day out in Manchester on Saturday:thumbup:want to smell it send me a whiff:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Here are Holly's new boots:happydance: She wore them out of the shop since I didn't want to crush her feet with the old ones! And she was so proud, you can imagine the HollyNewShoes smug face she did! And I don't _think_ I encourage such fancy behaviour but the lady in the shoe shop reassured me that, on the whole, baby girls love having new shoes and baby boys don't get quite such a thrill:shrug: Anyway, the soles of her boots have a boy baby and a girl baby on them, with the port and starboard colours.\\:D/


They are the cutest things ever definately the sweetest Kickers i have ever seen:happydance::cloud9:

Im off to get my friends b'day pressie this afternoon as her b'day is same day as mine and im going to the PO B!!&Sara!! 

love to ya'all turts xx


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning April, Hayley and Crunchster :wave:

Good morning everyone else too :thumbup:

It's Les Miserables here today :nope: so I'm not feeling inspired in any way. I'm going to do some work though (not too much) and then get some shopping/decor/bebe stuff done I hope.

Happy Thursday everyone...hope it's a good one! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Pisso rain weather here :rain: but I'm happy because LO's rash has gone down quite alot and she's running around and giggling:thumbup:

My ex has invited me to go and buy a phone with him so we're getting the 10.35 bus to town to meet him. I'm going to get some orange, purple and pink wool while I'm there to make LO something to match her new shoes:haha: I've seen a cute pattern for a pinafore dress so might do that, she can always wear it over jeans and a shirt if it's cold and alone if it warms up, which they say it will this weekend:happydance:

Thanks Molly for address:thumbup: Newmummy and Molly, I will be going to the PO this afternoon\\:D/


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: Percival!

I'm really possessive over Potamus (his name is pronounced Potta-moose by the way) and dh is always trying to steal him from me:ninja: God knows what he'd be like with a Percival:haha:

Right, off to get monkeypants dressed...

:kiss:xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Pisso rain weather here :rain: but I'm happy because LO's rash has gone down quite alot and she's running around and giggling:thumbup:
> 
> My ex has invited me to go and buy a phone with him so we're getting the 10.35 bus to town to meet him. I'm going to get some orange, purple and pink wool while I'm there to make LO something to match her new shoes:haha: I've seen a cute pattern for a pinafore dress so might do that, she can always wear it over jeans and a shirt if it's cold and alone if it warms up, which they say it will this weekend:happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly for address:thumbup: Newmummy and Molly, I will be going to the PO this afternoon\\:D/

Ahh, I'm really glad Holly's rash is better - it must just be one of these weird viral things which has no real explanation :shrug: You can stop worrying now :hugs:

Have a great day buying the phone...a fancy new mobile I'm presuming?


----------



## kit_cat

Oooooooooooooo, EXCITED NOW!!!! :wohoo:

My sis has emailed me from Canada to tell me there are items awaiting collection in Mothercare! :happydance: This is hers and BIL's gifts to bebe and she's due in 12 days!!!!!

Wonder what it will be???? :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning lovers!

I'm feeling much better today. 

How is everyone else? Hollichka have fun with your ex. I'm so tired. I want to go home.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Oooooooooooooo, EXCITED NOW!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> My sis has emailed me from Canada to tell me there are items awaiting collection in Mothercare! :happydance: This is hers and BIL's gifts to bebe and she's due in 12 days!!!!!
> 
> Wonder what it will be???? :yipee:


Ooh fun! Take pics and show us what you've got!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Thankyou for your well wishes for Hollyrashypants everyone.:hugs: The doc says it's a virus of some description and not much to do but to keep an eye on her and wait it out. She said the spots look like Scarlatine ones (scarlet fever in English?:shrug:) but since she has no sore throat or high temp it's not that. And probably not an allergy since the spots look more like a viral outbreak. She ate her dinner up and has gone to bed early so fx'd it goes down in a day or 2:thumbup:

I hope that she gets better B! Me no likey :nope: poorly monkeypants! :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

i am so angry Kit i need your hitman! 
get this 'if i smoke in my living room and Angel walks in thats her choice' 
wtf! i want to cry!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Holly. Its so miserable. Right now I feel like I can't cope with life or the world at all. OH is here with me and I try not to go totally crazy infront of him but I feel like I'm loosing my mind. All I want to do is have a massive panic attack and cry and scream. It doesn't help that my mum's down with my sis at the moment.

Sarachka darling I am so sorry to hear that you are poorly! I hate panic attacks my friend had them when we were at college but it was a temporary-not-staying-for-life thing and we had to ring an ambulance once it was so bad. A paper bag was not cutting it and we thought she would die. 

I hope you are ok. I have been doing some soul searching myself my love. I just hope this doesn't offend. Try to make you happy, when your OH swans off out this is what he is doing. Ultimately it is so much easier for us ladies to lose our sense of self when we become part of a unit and I am a big believer in your life affecting your health. Is there anything you have always wanted to do/learn? Driving/knitting/russian/running/swimming. Take some time for you and the responsibility for your happiness will become your own again. I have had ro realise that Adam isn't responsible for my happiness - I am. He can help but only so much otherwise he will lose himself... I think you should do something good/positive take your mind off a shitty job and TTC and the odd night your OH doesn't come home. In any case I truly hope you are well. 

Any baby news?


----------



## addie25

Good morning or afternoon for u :thumbup: today is my moms birthday and tomorrow is April!!!! Hopefully a great month!!! Dragging my feat a bit as yesterday was a hard day at work. My boss told me I forgot to sign out two days last month so she is not pAying me dinghies days. I told her that's illegal and wooed out of her office. Turns out I was correct it is illegal. She is docking evenings pay as a way to make money since school is broke. It's sub a horrible place u can never b happy there bc someoe is alleys being abused by her. Oh well it's knife June then none of the staff is goin back so poo poo to her . Hope u are all having a nice day!

April: what's going on with smoking????


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Lovely turtles... thank you so much for your concern. :hugs: Unfortunately this whole moving and cleaning bit is a two person thing. I promise to be careful and not lift more than feels comfortable though. That's good right??
> 
> Luna- I'm sorry you have a cold but I am SO happy you've found peppermint tea to work miracles! :hugs:

I echo the girls and i've said it before and i'll say it again here. Only you are the judge of what you can and can't do. I think this came under the 'we've done this since the beginning of time argument' I think that you will do just fine knowing what is good for you. Let's face it we all know you want the bebe to stick and be healthy and I for one know that you, my dear Mollykins will not jeopardise that outcome. :thumbup: hope it's going well for you dear! 

Sneaking a catch up here, my mum has had to go and get my sister who is having yet another drama.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Newmummy* I'm so sorry for Thomas:cry::hugs:
> 
> I did some research for us today:happydance: Near the docs and shoe shop is a perfume shop so I had a browse, and I have Daisy 'eau so fresh' on my left wrist and I must say I'm quite taken by it still:shrug: But they only seem to sell it in massive bottles and not a cheaper 30ml one! On my right wrist I have Coco Mademoiselle (Chanel) and it smells foul on me:haha:
> 
> Oh I LOOOVE Coco Mademoiselle. I got it for my birthday last year from my mom. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Gaultier - my wedding perfume, and AngelClick to expand...

I also love coco madamoiselle! :) it's very expensive here compared to other perfumes! It's like £75 so I don't have it too much! But my mum has a skin PH problem where all perfumes smell like cat piss on her :haha: it's quite funny!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Here are Holly's new boots:happydance: She wore them out of the shop since I didn't want to crush her feet with the old ones! And she was so proud, you can imagine the HollyNewShoes smug face she did! And I don't _think_ I encourage such fancy behaviour but the lady in the shoe shop reassured me that, on the whole, baby girls love having new shoes and baby boys don't get quite such a thrill:shrug: Anyway, the soles of her boots have a boy baby and a girl baby on them, with the port and starboard colours.\\:D/

I'm a big kid. I love the shoes and even have a pair of kickers myself they were a nightmare to find in adult sizes :fool: I was properly a trend setter round here... I'm going to put mine up soon so me and hollinka can be matching! Erin had some new shoes from my mum the other day and true to what this lady said erin was like 'shall we put my new shoes on with my jamas (pyjamas)' we were like 'no sorry as much as you love them shoes encourage outside behaviour which is no good for bed time' but yes, she loves having new shoes and a new top or something. When I seen her yesterday (surprise visit as my sister was back hence why i wasn't here) she told me she had a new dwess off nana! And modelled it for me. Definitely a girl thing.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Hayley..I'm so sorry about Thomas :cry: Was he an old cat? Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> So sorry about Thomas Hayls :cry: Very sad
> 
> I'm going to bed. MS has hit me badly and the fatigue feels liek a lead blanket has been thrown over my limbs. Too much. And I missed cranio because I was at the birth and I can't reschedule because I will be working 6 days a week from Friday. I'm not moaning, just explaining the early to bed
> 
> The mum yesterday reminded me of my first birth. When we were packing up she grabbed my arm and said really seriously, looking pleadingly into my eyes "Please don't leave...like ever! Don't leave us alone with her" :haha:
> 
> This is the bebe. Liberty Belle
> 
> Esme, the piggle girl walked 4 steps on her own and about 2 metres with me holding her for balance. Making progress :happydance:
> 
> Awww, thanks for posting the new bebe pic Trin...I imagine I'll be just like this new mum :wacko: I hope the fatigue lifts a bit for you tomorrow..it must be such hard work just getting through the day when you feel like that. Take care m'love :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Here are Holly's new boots:happydance: She wore them out of the shop since I didn't want to crush her feet with the old ones! And she was so proud, you can imagine the HollyNewShoes smug face she did! And I don't _think_ I encourage such fancy behaviour but the lady in the shoe shop reassured me that, on the whole, baby girls love having new shoes and baby boys don't get quite such a thrill:shrug: Anyway, the soles of her boots have a boy baby and a girl baby on them, with the port and starboard colours.\\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> These are the most adorable things EVER! I nuv them. I can easily imagine Holly's face when you put them on her :smug: and :happydance: mixed together... :awww:Click to expand...

I nuv how Erin has changed the dynamics of the word 'love' i nearly cry everytime one of you crazy cats says 'nuff' or 'nuv' instead. I hear her say it in my head. Last night I seen her, Ash copped for the guilt trip that kids do and all erin wanted was me... She said to Adam 'I want you to just go and Jay to stay with me too much. I nuv Jay I do...' :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> The time has come for me too...I'm off to bed now. OH will already be cuddling in to MY new friend :growlmad: I'm quite possessive over Percival actually...did I tell you I named him?
> 
> Sweet dreams/happy days to all :kiss::hugs:

I name everything! Currently me an Hetty (My HP laptop) are talking to you and doing some work... LOVE LOVE naming things...


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> i am so angry Kit i need your hitman!
> get this 'if i smoke in my living room and Angel walks in thats her choice'
> wtf! i want to cry!

What a joke. Erin sometimes comes outside with us but we neither like it or encourage it. If she kicks off too much in public she's allowed out in which case me and adam share a cigarette and while i smoke he walks with her and while he smokes I do the same. I am a smoker and I hate that you are openly allowed to discriminate against grown ups who make choices and do something when they clearly know all the facts. But kids have no choice and that is definitely out of order. You have every right to be annoyed love.


----------



## firstbaby25

Just me and the tumbleweed today then?

:-k :-k

Hope you are all well on this fine Thursday enjoying whatever it is you are doing! Holly, we don't have rain but we did all day yesterday must have made it's way over the sea to you... No good. It's trying to be sunny today but is also blustery. 

Luna. I hope you feel better lover :flower: it seems you are having such a crappy time with being pregnant and it will all be worth it but it is hard I suppose so early on. Chin up, it shall ease according to pregnancy gods.


----------



## mummyApril

its all kicked up! He's even threatened again that when he nx has her he wontb bring her back! I had to get on the phone to his mum, he put a God awful status about me (and being pregnant) all because I txed him about smoking in the same room as her! Today is not a good day anymore I just want to pick up my girls from school and hold them! I really don't wish it on anyone but hiim I would really love if he just disappeared! He really doesn't deserve his daughter :'(
I used to be a smoker Jaynie but like u would go outside I won't smoke anymore now because my daughter asked me to stop and I did for her, I hope she doesn't smoke because of him! X


----------



## mummyApril

How are you anyway Jaynie? X


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm ok April usual family stuff going on. My sister has always demanded attention like yours and this week is no different! My family are starting to realise that while all ash's drama goes on I am put on a sideline. I am ok though just working for my mum and having a proper role established now is good! I like it. What was the status. Live for you and the girls not some man who doesn't know how to be a father. How are you apart from all this pointless crap and also what did his mum say? Adam's mum always takes my side.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> The time has come for me too...I'm off to bed now. OH will already be cuddling in to MY new friend :growlmad: I'm quite possessive over Percival actually...did I tell you I named him?
> 
> Sweet dreams/happy days to all :kiss::hugs:
> 
> I name everything! Currently me an Hetty (My HP laptop) are talking to you and doing some work... LOVE LOVE naming things...Click to expand...

In our household the dishwasher was called 'Martha' so I grew up believing all dishwashers were called that and it took me to the embarrasing age of about 10 or 11 at a friend's house when I said 'I'll put it in Martha' -and my friend and her parents all looked at me like I was a loon- to find out it was just in my family the dishwasher is Martha :fool:

:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Pisso rain weather here :rain: but I'm happy because LO's rash has gone down quite alot and she's running around and giggling:thumbup:
> 
> My ex has invited me to go and buy a phone with him so we're getting the 10.35 bus to town to meet him. I'm going to get some orange, purple and pink wool while I'm there to make LO something to match her new shoes:haha: I've seen a cute pattern for a pinafore dress so might do that, she can always wear it over jeans and a shirt if it's cold and alone if it warms up, which they say it will this weekend:happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly for address:thumbup: Newmummy and Molly, I will be going to the PO this afternoon\\:D/
> 
> Ahh, I'm really glad Holly's rash is better - it must just be one of these weird viral things which has no real explanation :shrug: You can stop worrying now :hugs:
> 
> Have a great day buying the phone...a fancy new mobile I'm presuming?Click to expand...

Not a phone for me, a new home phone for him! I have my crappy old Nokia still, but it works:shrug: I wish I had a Blackberry or iphone sometimes but that's uniquely to have access to BnB, which is not really enough to justify the cost:haha:

We had a nice time, got some wool and had lunch (I had a herring salad for starters and a goat's cheese salad for main- I was having french salad dressing cravings, all that yummy oil and vinegar! And I had a random sideplate of green beans, which I didn't ask for but the lady plonked beside me so I ate :shrug:) We visited a temporary art exhibition too, and Holly walked smugly about in her new shoes.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> The time has come for me too...I'm off to bed now. OH will already be cuddling in to MY new friend :growlmad: I'm quite possessive over Percival actually...did I tell you I named him?
> 
> Sweet dreams/happy days to all :kiss::hugs:
> 
> I name everything! Currently me an Hetty (My HP laptop) are talking to you and doing some work... LOVE LOVE naming things...Click to expand...
> 
> In our household the dishwasher was called 'Martha' so I grew up believing all dishwashers were called that and it took me to the embarrasing age of about 10 or 11 at a friend's house when I said 'I'll put it in Martha' -and my friend and her parents all looked at me like I was a loon- to find out it was just in my family the dishwasher is Martha :fool:
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...

I love funny things like this :fool:

My nana was adopted, her siblings wanted her. It was in the sad days in Ireland when people announced a long the street that there was a baby going spare. Her sisters felt so bad that they wanted her and they got her and then she was told all her life her dad died 2 years before she was born (people were innocent in those days) she also didn't know she was adopted needless to say she got to be 19 had her first kid and realised that in fact she must have been adopted or an illegitimate love child :fool: cracks me up everytime :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO hasn't slept yet today...:wohoo: Hmmm.:-k I think she'll have to have early dinner since once she flakes now it will be for the night...


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's so bitter sweet Jaynie! 2yrs before she was born hey?:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Newmummy* I'm so sorry for Thomas:cry::hugs:
> 
> I did some research for us today:happydance: Near the docs and shoe shop is a perfume shop so I had a browse, and I have Daisy 'eau so fresh' on my left wrist and I must say I'm quite taken by it still:shrug: But they only seem to sell it in massive bottles and not a cheaper 30ml one! On my right wrist I have Coco Mademoiselle (Chanel) and it smells foul on me:haha:
> 
> Oh I LOOOVE Coco Mademoiselle. I got it for my birthday last year from my mom. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Gaultier - my wedding perfume, and AngelClick to expand...
> 
> I also love coco madamoiselle! :) it's very expensive here compared to other perfumes! It's like £75 so I don't have it too much! But my mum has a skin PH problem where all perfumes smell like cat piss on her :haha: it's quite funny!Click to expand...

I have the cat's piss effect on coco mademoiselle! Shame because I love the bottle and the marketing :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey friends! :hi: 

What's shaking? :flasher:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello turtltonias. :wave:

Today is the heavy, super busy, moving day. BUT it's also week 17 for me so I thought I would post a quick pic while I'm trying to shovel breakfast in my face and OH is taking a quick shower. I will catch up as soon as I can my lovelies. Have a great Thursday!:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

Molly youve popped big style :) lovely bump! yay for 17 weeks!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm ok April usual family stuff going on. My sister has always demanded attention like yours and this week is no different! My family are starting to realise that while all ash's drama goes on I am put on a sideline. I am ok though just working for my mum and having a proper role established now is good! I like it. What was the status. Live for you and the girls not some man who doesn't know how to be a father. How are you apart from all this pointless crap and also what did his mum say? Adam's mum always takes my side.

ah im sorry your sister is being drama queen also! 
the status was (its shocking so sorry for language in it etc) 
Da ex as jst ad a pop at me 4 smokin in my own house wen my daughters summin bout me bein a bad parent n bad role model!! all dis comin from a so called catholic who is about 2 ave her 3rd kid by a 3rd dad! so who's da bad role model!! keep ur opinoin 2 yaself n ya legs shut 4 fuck sake!!

anyway i never said anything about him being a bad dad, i said he clearly doesnt care about his daughters health! he must know his a bad dad and role model if he thought i would say it!
what really got me is when he wrote 'if Angel doesnt like what i do in my living room she can always walk out of it'!!!!!!!!!!!! 

His mum totally on my side i was so upset could hardly talk through tears to her on the phone she rung him up straight away told him to remove status, and to grow up etc. status did get removed he just disgusts me!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Newbie Doobee Dooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> May I dedicate this, my 4,000th post to none other than your good self my lovely turtle friend :flower:
> 
> This dedication goes to the kindest and most hardworking turtle who always has a kind word for everyone. Thanks so much :hugs:
> 
> May this post bring you luck in life, love and of course TTC whether now or when the time is right.
> 
> Enjoy every minute of your forthcoming travels to the beautiful Bahamas :cloud9: Never has anyone deserved something more....and who knows, with a little..
> 
> View attachment 187156
> 
> 
> ...and a smidge of..
> View attachment 187159
> 
> 
> ..and one or two...
> View attachment 187161
> 
> 
> ..you may come back with more than sand in your underwear :winkwink:
> 
> Here's to you! :wine: :friends:

:cry: how sweet is this! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE LOVELY DEDICATION SWEET KIT!! I LOVE IT... AND U TOO!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Hello turtltonias. :wave:
> 
> Today is the heavy, super busy, moving day. BUT it's also week 17 for me so I thought I would post a quick pic while I'm trying to shovel breakfast in my face and OH is taking a quick shower. I will catch up as soon as I can my lovelies. Have a great Thursday!:kiss:

landlord was right! you are coming along quite nicely :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok April usual family stuff going on. My sister has always demanded attention like yours and this week is no different! My family are starting to realise that while all ash's drama goes on I am put on a sideline. I am ok though just working for my mum and having a proper role established now is good! I like it. What was the status. Live for you and the girls not some man who doesn't know how to be a father. How are you apart from all this pointless crap and also what did his mum say? Adam's mum always takes my side.
> 
> ah im sorry your sister is being drama queen also!
> the status was (its shocking so sorry for language in it etc)
> Da ex as jst ad a pop at me 4 smokin in my own house wen my daughters summin bout me bein a bad parent n bad role model!! all dis comin from a so called catholic who is about 2 ave her 3rd kid by a 3rd dad! so who's da bad role model!! keep ur opinoin 2 yaself n ya legs shut 4 fuck sake!!
> 
> anyway i never said anything about him being a bad dad, i said he clearly doesnt care about his daughters health! he must know his a bad dad and role model if he thought i would say it!
> what really got me is when he wrote 'if Angel doesnt like what i do in my living room she can always walk out of it'!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His mum totally on my side i was so upset could hardly talk through tears to her on the phone she rung him up straight away told him to remove status, and to grow up etc. status did get removed he just disgusts me!Click to expand...

Whoa! I can't believe he said that! what an @sshole :growlmad: sorry you have to deal with such drama whilst pregnant. You definitely don't deserve that! :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

April that is disgusting. Love it when people call people on a status as if everyone will believe them when really they look pathetic. Funny! Just ignore, what a loser! 

:hi: Newbie dooby doo. Hope you are well. Not a lot shaking my end, still loving my new hair do and all and just finishing off my working day before my man comes to get me and I am off to a local college open evening! To see about doing my accounts courses :D I have had a face mask on today too an my skin looks rather good for it! How are you my love? Good I hope.


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok April usual family stuff going on. My sister has always demanded attention like yours and this week is no different! My family are starting to realise that while all ash's drama goes on I am put on a sideline. I am ok though just working for my mum and having a proper role established now is good! I like it. What was the status. Live for you and the girls not some man who doesn't know how to be a father. How are you apart from all this pointless crap and also what did his mum say? Adam's mum always takes my side.
> 
> ah im sorry your sister is being drama queen also!
> the status was (its shocking so sorry for language in it etc)
> Da ex as jst ad a pop at me 4 smokin in my own house wen my daughters summin bout me bein a bad parent n bad role model!! all dis comin from a so called catholic who is about 2 ave her 3rd kid by a 3rd dad! so who's da bad role model!! keep ur opinoin 2 yaself n ya legs shut 4 fuck sake!!
> 
> anyway i never said anything about him being a bad dad, i said he clearly doesnt care about his daughters health! he must know his a bad dad and role model if he thought i would say it!
> what really got me is when he wrote 'if Angel doesnt like what i do in my living room she can always walk out of it'!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His mum totally on my side i was so upset could hardly talk through tears to her on the phone she rung him up straight away told him to remove status, and to grow up etc. status did get removed he just disgusts me!Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! I can't believe he said that! what an @sshole :growlmad: sorry you have to deal with such drama whilst pregnant. You definitely don't deserve that! :nope:Click to expand...

thanks hun, im just not even going to think of him, sad thing is is having to tell Angel shell have to leave the room instead!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April that is disgusting. Love it when people call people on a status as if everyone will believe them when really they look pathetic. Funny! Just ignore, what a loser!
> 
> :hi: Newbie dooby doo. Hope you are well. Not a lot shaking my end, still loving my new hair do and all and just finishing off my working day before my man comes to get me and I am off to a local college open evening! To see about doing my accounts courses :D I have had a face mask on today too an my skin looks rather good for it! How are you my love? Good I hope.

he is a bitter twisted sad man and that is all! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello newbie:flasher:

Molly how lovely, that's popped indeed xxx

I'm guessing _status_ is something to do with the mystery world of facebook?:shrug: 
In anycase, what a pleasant, intelligent thing your ex wrote April.:hugs: It would make for a nice message in a greetings card I think.:flower:

I've put LO to bed, very, very tired baby, and am off to do an hour on the exercise bike, been a lazy bumbum this week...a 40min brisk walk to the doctor and back yesterday is all I've done!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh god I've hit the post office at the same time as the crisis loan people!


----------



## poas

Hello all....so,what's happening? I cannot catch up as Harri just keeps looking at my ticker and making me show him over and over again lol.
As he says 'this is my baby too mummy, you should share the laptop so I can check my brother or sister is a lemon or not!' ....that's me told then!
I have read about the smoking thing-what an idiot!! Harri's bio-dad tried to do this,(when he still bothered at all!)he had harri for few hrs and he would come back with his babygro smelling of smoke!!! So I stopped the visits on the condition he did NOT smoke anywhere nr Harri...as it happened he just pissed off,but still-I know how angry you must feel!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oh god I've hit the post office at the same time as the crisis loan people!

bad plan stan

Post offices are open late there, mine closes at 4.45pm. Guess it's only 5pm there though


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hello all....so,what's happening? I cannot catch up as Harri just keeps looking at my ticker and making me show him over and over again lol.
> As he says 'this is my baby too mummy, you should share the laptop so I can check my brother or sister is a lemon or not!' ....that's me told then!
> I have read about the smoking thing-what an idiot!! Harri's bio-dad tried to do this,(when he still bothered at all!)he had harri for few hrs and he would come back with his babygro smelling of smoke!!! So I stopped the visits on the condition he did NOT smoke anywhere nr Harri...as it happened he just pissed off,but still-I know how angry you must feel!!!

Hello Lissy:flower: I thought of you earlier, about the spelling of Harri with and 'i' - it's cool, never seen it before! I'd have been very cross if I'd smelt smoke on my :baby:'s babygrow too:growlmad:

April my sister smokes but her 2 grownup kids hate smoke, so don't worry about Angel being inspired to smoke by her dad, it often works the opposite way- puts them right off! And my parents didn't smoke (my dad stopped before I was born) but I did:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I enjoyed my exercise bike workout, as far as one _can_ enjoy pedalling to nowhere in a badly lit garage for an hour, and had a nice read in the bath afterwards and am now off for a glass of wine whilst cooking frankendinner, which will involve tomatoes since we have lots but not sure what else yet:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

O and Jaynie I missed the bit about you having your hair done, have you had a drastic change? Like long hair to short bob or something?


----------



## mummyApril

I hope you're right about the smoking thing! I'd hate it if she smoked I love her pretty pink lungs just as they are lol x


----------



## poas

Oh My Goodness!!! Have any of you seen the show Bridalplasty???? Shocking!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles

Just a fly-by visit. Still dead tired but the new practice opens tomorrow AND.....I have a patient booked :happydance:

And Esme can stand up on her own :happydance:

Hope you're all ok - caught up but my brain is dead and I can't remember what I was going to say other than great bump Molls

Chat more tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Oh god I've hit the post office at the same time as the crisis loan people!

:rofl: crisis loans are notorious round here!!! Unluckyyyyyyy :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh oh oh! I remembered one thing I was going to say. April, you have a nekkid guy running around your area, we have a real live AX MURDERER in our area!!!! :shock:
https://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/africa/03/31/southafrica.rugby.murder.charge/


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Oh oh oh! I remembered one thing I was going to say. April, you have a nekkid guy running around your area, we have a real live AX MURDERER in our area!!!! :shock:
> https://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/africa/03/31/southafrica.rugby.murder.charge/

omg are you serious?! thats so scary! :/


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> That's so bitter sweet Jaynie! 2yrs before she was born hey?:rofl:




HollyMonkey said:


> O and Jaynie I missed the bit about you having your hair done, have you had a drastic change? Like long hair to short bob or something?

I've sort of grown a fringe out so I can have a sweeping side fringe and some layers put in - I was a bit Karen carpenter/abba before... I've joined you in the 00's now! It feels so much different though. I am desperate for an uma thurmon pulp fiction bob but my mum would cry...


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies...had a B.U.S.Y. day!! I think I've picked out most of my nursery furniture but I'm going to Kiddicare tomorrow anyway for a look before I totally decide :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok...I will go back and find out what's been going on today...

I also picked up my bebe pressies from sis earlier on...it felt like it was my birthday :cloud9: Look....there's a squidgy bear, 2 gender neutral 8 piece sets, a beautiful gift basket with another squishy bear and more clothes, a swing and a linen baby record book :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0209 (2).jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kit_cat

Gawd April...what is that ex of yours playing at? What planet is he on? What a total idiot for both the smoking in front of Angel but also for his immature reaction. Facebook sometimes gives stupid people too much opportunity :growlmad: Hope you're ok now.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Pisso rain weather here :rain: but I'm happy because LO's rash has gone down quite alot and she's running around and giggling:thumbup:
> 
> My ex has invited me to go and buy a phone with him so we're getting the 10.35 bus to town to meet him. I'm going to get some orange, purple and pink wool while I'm there to make LO something to match her new shoes:haha: I've seen a cute pattern for a pinafore dress so might do that, she can always wear it over jeans and a shirt if it's cold and alone if it warms up, which they say it will this weekend:happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly for address:thumbup: Newmummy and Molly, I will be going to the PO this afternoon\\:D/


Im so glad Holly's rash has gone :thumbup:, well im a failure for the PO again but i promise i will go tomorrow before my spray tan as they are close by:thumbup:




firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Here are Holly's new boots:happydance: She wore them out of the shop since I didn't want to crush her feet with the old ones! And she was so proud, you can imagine the HollyNewShoes smug face she did! And I don't _think_ I encourage such fancy behaviour but the lady in the shoe shop reassured me that, on the whole, baby girls love having new shoes and baby boys don't get quite such a thrill:shrug: Anyway, the soles of her boots have a boy baby and a girl baby on them, with the port and starboard colours.\\:D/
> 
> I'm a big kid. I love the shoes and even have a pair of kickers myself they were a nightmare to find in adult sizes :fool: I was properly a trend setter round here... I'm going to put mine up soon so me and hollinka can be matching! Erin had some new shoes from my mum the other day and true to what this lady said erin was like 'shall we put my new shoes on with my jamas (pyjamas)' we were like 'no sorry as much as you love them shoes encourage outside behaviour which is no good for bed time' but yes, she loves having new shoes and a new top or something. When I seen her yesterday (surprise visit as my sister was back hence why i wasn't here) she told me she had a new dwess off nana! And modelled it for me. Definitely a girl thing.Click to expand...


Jayniekins Erin sounds like aright babe:cloud9:so cute and girly whirly, you must show us your new hair do:thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> Hello turtltonias. :wave:
> 
> Today is the heavy, super busy, moving day. BUT it's also week 17 for me so I thought I would post a quick pic while I'm trying to shovel breakfast in my face and OH is taking a quick shower. I will catch up as soon as I can my lovelies. Have a great Thursday!:kiss:

Yay for your onion and you have defo popped your pot miss molly :thumbup:looking swell !!Hope the move has gone smoothly:hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtles
> 
> Just a fly-by visit. Still dead tired but the new practice opens tomorrow AND.....I have a patient booked :happydance:
> 
> And Esme can stand up on her own :happydance:
> 
> Hope you're all ok - caught up but my brain is dead and I can't remember what I was going to say other than great bump Molls
> 
> Chat more tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Good luck for the opening Trin and your patient:happydance: and Esme standing:cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> Hello ladies...had a B.U.S.Y. day!! I think I've picked out most of my nursery furniture but I'm going to Kiddicare tomorrow anyway for a look before I totally decide :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok...I will go back and find out what's been going on today...
> 
> I also picked up my bebe pressies from sis earlier on...it felt like it was my birthday :cloud9: Look....there's a squidgy bear, 2 gender neutral 8 piece sets, a beautiful gift basket with another squishy bear and more clothes, a swing and a linen baby record book :cloud9:

Kit what lovely gifts:cloud9:lucky bebe!!! What time you picking me up for the kiddiecare trip 9 o'clock was it:thumbup:





April the ex sounds more and more like a D*** the more you tell us !! Angel will realise what a S*** he is soon hun :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie..hello m'love...you ok?

I loved the story about nana...the good old bad old days eh? :winkwink: Glad things are working out working with your mum. You and Adam still working on things?


----------



## kit_cat

Yep Hayley...see you at 9am sharp!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! How lovely! What fun!! :happydance:

I'm being distant tonight due to a big debate with DH about one of our mutual friend's love dilemmas!!!

Jaynie I've had many a trillion of bobs, probably have one again soon since I'm just getting to random mid-long nothingness (I was keeping it just long enough to pin up for my wedding:haha:) But I quite like being able to tie my hair back too for the practical side, so I'm hesitant:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Holly :flower:

Having a nice evening I hope, other than the big debate then? What's it all about? You know how we all love to dissect stuff :blush: (and I'm nosy)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Gawd April...what is that ex of yours playing at? What planet is he on? What a total idiot for both the smoking in front of Angel but also for his immature reaction. Facebook sometimes gives stupid people too much opportunity :growlmad: Hope you're ok now.

im ok now Kit just because of my hormones i took it more to heart! normally i would of just ignored him (because hes always this pathetic) but i had to get on the phone to his mum lol, mainly because im not a slut, which is what hes basically saying and my children are my life unlike him! anyway im just going to get on with my life with my children, im educating angel on what she should do if her dad has a cigarette as theres nothing else i can do! 

i hope you had a lovely day today, i love all your bebe bits :) x


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Pisso rain weather here :rain: but I'm happy because LO's rash has gone down quite alot and she's running around and giggling:thumbup:
> 
> My ex has invited me to go and buy a phone with him so we're getting the 10.35 bus to town to meet him. I'm going to get some orange, purple and pink wool while I'm there to make LO something to match her new shoes:haha: I've seen a cute pattern for a pinafore dress so might do that, she can always wear it over jeans and a shirt if it's cold and alone if it warms up, which they say it will this weekend:happydance:
> 
> Thanks Molly for address:thumbup: Newmummy and Molly, I will be going to the PO this afternoon\\:D/
> 
> 
> Im so glad Holly's rash has gone :thumbup:, well im a failure for the PO again but i promise i will go tomorrow before my spray tan as they are close by:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Here are Holly's new boots:happydance: She wore them out of the shop since I didn't want to crush her feet with the old ones! And she was so proud, you can imagine the HollyNewShoes smug face she did! And I don't _think_ I encourage such fancy behaviour but the lady in the shoe shop reassured me that, on the whole, baby girls love having new shoes and baby boys don't get quite such a thrill:shrug: Anyway, the soles of her boots have a boy baby and a girl baby on them, with the port and starboard colours.\\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a big kid. I love the shoes and even have a pair of kickers myself they were a nightmare to find in adult sizes :fool: I was properly a trend setter round here... I'm going to put mine up soon so me and hollinka can be matching! Erin had some new shoes from my mum the other day and true to what this lady said erin was like 'shall we put my new shoes on with my jamas (pyjamas)' we were like 'no sorry as much as you love them shoes encourage outside behaviour which is no good for bed time' but yes, she loves having new shoes and a new top or something. When I seen her yesterday (surprise visit as my sister was back hence why i wasn't here) she told me she had a new dwess off nana! And modelled it for me. Definitely a girl thing.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jayniekins Erin sounds like aright babe:cloud9:so cute and girly whirly, you must show us your new hair do:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtltonias. :wave:
> 
> Today is the heavy, super busy, moving day. BUT it's also week 17 for me so I thought I would post a quick pic while I'm trying to shovel breakfast in my face and OH is taking a quick shower. I will catch up as soon as I can my lovelies. Have a great Thursday!:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for your onion and you have defo popped your pot miss molly :thumbup:looking swell !!Hope the move has gone smoothly:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtles
> 
> Just a fly-by visit. Still dead tired but the new practice opens tomorrow AND.....I have a patient booked :happydance:
> 
> And Esme can stand up on her own :happydance:
> 
> Hope you're all ok - caught up but my brain is dead and I can't remember what I was going to say other than great bump Molls
> 
> Chat more tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for the opening Trin and your patient:happydance: and Esme standing:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...had a B.U.S.Y. day!! I think I've picked out most of my nursery furniture but I'm going to Kiddicare tomorrow anyway for a look before I totally decide :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok...I will go back and find out what's been going on today...
> 
> I also picked up my bebe pressies from sis earlier on...it felt like it was my birthday :cloud9: Look....there's a squidgy bear, 2 gender neutral 8 piece sets, a beautiful gift basket with another squishy bear and more clothes, a swing and a linen baby record book :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit what lovely gifts:cloud9:lucky bebe!!! What time you picking me up for the kiddiecare trip 9 o'clock was it:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April the ex sounds more and more like a D*** the more you tell us !! Angel will realise what a S*** he is soon hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I do hope so, she already says she doesnt want to go to him, but she doesnt want to hurt his feelings, he doesnt listen to me when i say she doesnt want to go so we will have to wait until her hormones kick in and she kicks his ass into place lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hi Holly :flower:
> 
> Having a nice evening I hope, other than the big debate then? What's it all about? You know how we all love to dissect stuff :blush: (and I'm nosy)

Oh the usual. An older friend, married with 3 grown up kids who has fallen in love with and is shagging (when possible) an old flame who lives in Portugal, and whose relationship with his wife has been pants for years. I say he should take the bull between the horns and go to Portugal, DH thinks I'm too bold:shrug: We just enjoy the discussion but it's none of our business really:^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night all:kiss: Frumpkin hour approacheth fast...

Sleep tightXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly :flower:
> 
> Having a nice evening I hope, other than the big debate then? What's it all about? You know how we all love to dissect stuff :blush: (and I'm nosy)
> 
> Oh the usual. An older friend, married with 3 grown up kids who has fallen in love with and is shagging (when possible) an old flame who lives in Portugal, and whose relationship with his wife has been pants for years. I say he should take the bull between the horns and go to Portugal, DH thinks I'm too bold:shrug: We just enjoy the discussion but it's none of our business really:^oClick to expand...

Well that is an interesting debate between the two of you.....and thanks for feeding my gargantuan nosyness :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight Holly sleep well x


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's so bitter sweet Jaynie! 2yrs before she was born hey?:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> O and Jaynie I missed the bit about you having your hair done, have you had a drastic change? Like long hair to short bob or something?Click to expand...
> 
> I've sort of grown a fringe out so I can have a sweeping side fringe and some layers put in - I was a bit Karen carpenter/abba before... I've joined you in the 00's now! It feels so much different though. I am desperate for an uma thurmon pulp fiction bob but my mum would cry...Click to expand...

I cracked multi quote which is weird because when I want to I can't!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Jaynie..hello m'love...you ok?
> 
> I loved the story about nana...the good old bad old days eh? :winkwink: Glad things are working out working with your mum. You and Adam still working on things?

She was lovely my nana had 9 children :shock: finishing with twins at 42! Double :shock: it's a lovely story of which I'm sure we all have many! Yes we're actually doing ok. Working on each other as well as ourselves.

I'm a published writer pretty much :smug: well lot really. But stil a :amartass:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit! How lovely! What fun!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm being distant tonight due to a big debate with DH about one of our mutual friend's love dilemmas!!!
> 
> Jaynie I've had many a trillion of bobs, probably have one again soon since I'm just getting to random mid-long nothingness (I was keeping it just long enough to pin up for my wedding:haha:) But I quite like being able to tie my hair back too for the practical side, so I'm hesitant:shrug:

I also hate the not quite long not short awkwardly touching shoulders hair! But like you I am loathe to have a bob as I worked hard growing my hair! And the bobble is such a good invention especially when I'm thinking of being a mummy :haha: I shall not have so much time for grooming and such like :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly...and everyone!

I'm retiring also for the evening..Percival calleth me seductively :cloud9:

See you tomorrow :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

this pregnancy has given me a horrible spotty chest and i cant do anything to get rid of them :(


----------



## mummyApril

Good night Kit enjoy Percy lol im off for a bath book and bed after stressing myself out today i need to chill out! good night all x


----------



## firstbaby25

Night ladies I shall regale you of my tale on the morrow :) :sleep: well!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning girls:flower:

Look what I got this morning on an hpt...you have to tilt the screen a bit but in real life it's much clearer
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

HA! HA! HA!

*April Fool!!!!*

:fool:


I haven't even O'd yet :rofl:


----------



## poas

Holly!!!!!! I was confusedly excited there!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HOLLY YOU EVIL WENCH!!!!!!!

You had me frantically trying to do maths and count backwards and then feel guilty for being so self-involved that I missed your o entirely!!!! Don't do that to me! The sacred hpt is not a thing to joke about!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho! ho! ho! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gif

I've just come back from the post office, Monkey post is on it's way to Newmummy and Mollykins:dance:

Hmm, who shall be my next victim? :-k Trin I think, I've never ever posted anything to Sth Africa!


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo Holly...you are indeed an evil little minx...but it was a good 'un!!! 

Good morning all....I'm just about to hit the road but unlike usual it's all for pleasure :happydance: 

Laters lovelies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HOLLY YOU EVIL WENCH!!!!!!!
> 
> You had me frantically trying to do maths and count backwards and then feel guilty for being so self-involved that I missed your o entirely!!!! Don't do that to me! The sacred hpt is not a thing to joke about!!!!

It was only an IC, I didn't joke with a digi:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo Holly...you are indeed an evil little minx...but it was a good 'un!!!
> 
> Good morning all....I'm just about to hit the road but unlike usual it's all for pleasure :happydance:
> 
> Laters lovelies :hugs::kiss:

Is this your Kiddiecare trip? 
You must post pics of all your purchases if it is:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo Holly...you are indeed an evil little minx...but it was a good 'un!!!
> 
> Good morning all....I'm just about to hit the road but unlike usual it's all for pleasure :happydance:
> 
> Laters lovelies :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Is this your Kiddiecare trip?
> You must post pics of all your purchases if it is:happydance:Click to expand...

Yep it sure is! My OH reckons there's a sale on at the mo' too :happydance: I'm all excited :wohoo: I shall post many a pic no doubt :thumbup:

Hope you have a great day m'love...everyone else too.

:thumbup::thumbup:HAPPY FRIDAY!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin! good luck with the first client in new place today:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo A Sale too :wohoo: Have a great time Kit!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> HA! HA! HA!
> 
> *April Fool!!!!*
> 
> :fool:
> 
> 
> I haven't even O'd yet :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: 

Can't describe how good you got me there :haha: good one.

I've blagged a day off work and so has Adam. I have also been prescribed diazepam for some anxiety and I feel good for the first time in a while. I'm all serene and relaxed and myself. I only got 5 2mg ones and sarachka is on mac daddies, I understand now when she comments on liking them, I actually feel clear as I'm thinking rationally :cloud9:

happy April fools day!


----------



## firstbaby25

Turns out my mum expects me to work from home!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit! I must see pictures of your outing! B do you have sun have you swapped my sun for your rain? It's pouring here I went for a little walk earlier and I had to get a :coffee: to warm me cockles... 

I want to feed my friends spider. I have a semi day to do whatever I want and I'm going to get B something and I want my friend to feed his spider since it's fascinating.


----------



## Crunchie

I like it Hollyjokingpants !!!! Dh has done a mean trick at work ... They have cleared a collegues desk... Typed up a relocation letter and got her a banner saying sorry your leaving !! How mean is that 

Jaynie glad your feeling more yourself xx

Have fun kit xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Holly you cowbag!! I was so excited and jealous! 

Jaynie ooh I know the feeling. Be careful though it gets addictive and also you get like a benzo hang over. They are one of the most addictive drugs out there.


----------



## Sarachka

Oooh I meant to say! My sister is having pains in her tummy 5-7 minutes apart!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit! I must see pictures of your outing! B do you have sun have you swapped my sun for your rain? It's pouring here I went for a little walk earlier and I had to get a :coffee: to warm me cockles...
> 
> I want to feed my friends spider. I have a semi day to do whatever I want and I'm going to get B something and I want my friend to feed his spider since it's fascinating.

Not Guilty of sun theft!:angelnot: It's overcast here! Not raining though and not too cold either so I've been knitting outside over lunch so Holly can have a nice play outdoors:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oooh I meant to say! My sister is having pains in her tummy 5-7 minutes apart!

Wow it won't be long now now....:happydance:

Rather her than me mind you, I really don't fancy going into labour this weekend myself :shrug: Looking forward to getting the rest of my bulbs planted, and another carnival in a neighbouring village :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooer Sarachka sounds exciting nothing happening for me this afternoon meeting mother at 2:30pm to give her her mothers day card (handmade will post pics in one moment)


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Holly you cowbag!! I was so excited and jealous!
> 
> Jaynie ooh I know the feeling. Be careful though it gets addictive and also you get like a benzo hang over. They are one of the most addictive drugs out there.

I know I have used Valium before but my doc only gives me 2mg so the hangover isn't too bad! I'll be fine. It's lovely while it lasts except they always make me hungry. 

I have turtle gifts...


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> I like it Hollyjokingpants !!!! Dh has done a mean trick at work ... They have cleared a collegues desk... Typed up a relocation letter and got her a banner saying sorry your leaving !! How mean is that
> 
> Jaynie glad your feeling more yourself xx
> 
> Have fun kit xxx

That's a good April fools!! I like it. Thanks crunch :) xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Ruth is at the hospital. We are just waiting for news


----------



## mummyApril

it would of been my sisters 29th birthday today :( 
i had an awful dream about LO 
and cant walk without being in pain! 
anyway Holly that was a mean trick lol, yay Sara for your sister keep us updated :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

April fools would be a top birthday sarachka! 

Mummy April sorry about your sad day. What happened? If you don't mind me asking? My sil's sister died of a brain tumour when she was fourteen :nope: :cry: losing a sister is tough :hugs: to you.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Ho! ho! ho! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gif
> 
> I've just come back from the post office, Monkey post is on it's way to Newmummy and Mollykins:dance:
> 
> Hmm, who shall be my next victim? :-k Trin I think, I've never ever posted anything to Sth Africa!

Yay i can't wait for my post sooooo exciting i love surprises!!! I am a bad bad turtle and was late for my tan and therefor have dropped off the turtles mail at grandma's so as she can post it *hits self with the re nowned thorny branch bad turtle*



Sarachka said:


> Ruth is at the hospital. We are just waiting for news

How exciting your going to be a double auntie Sara now !!!:hugs:

Kit you left without me:cry:did you not see me running after you:shrug:

April whats wrong sweetie? why do you have pain?


----------



## new mummy2010

Tis my my step brothers 18th today dont hardly see him but my nan says...she has been invited out for tea with him and his family so thats nice


----------



## mummyApril

She died of cot death before I was born, still always wonder if she would be like me or my other sisters as I'm totally different to them, what wed be doing if she was still with us etc! 

I also saw a toddler almost get run over today! The mother was an idiot should of had his hand but was quite happy for him to run across a road with an island, well understandable this toddler isn't going to think to stop at the island! Luckily the driver saw him wayy before he ran out and stopped, still so horrible to think I cried because of that! 

Hayley not sure what these pains are but loads of pressure and sometimes (tmi) feels like I need to go number 2 but I don't? I'm worried its braxton hicks already! Feel bit like period pains but often! Had them since yesterday morning 

Hope everyone has had a nice Friday! I just bought the girls a table and chairs for the garden and were off out for dinner soon so that should sort me out x


----------



## addie25

I'm so sorry about ur sister. :hugs: hope everyone has a great Friday. Mine will get better once I leave work. Our vice principal was escorted by police yesterday( he didnt do anything but they always call cops when someone gets fired since they r mentally unstable) they said more people would be fired soon as well. I don care if I get fired but a lot of people r now scared it's so wrong to put fear into people I think our boss should b arrested for mental abuse! 
Anyway looking 4ward to a date with hubby we started officially dating on April 1st 8 years ago :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

so the last text i got was about 3:30pm and she'd been admitted, head was very low but she was only 4cm dilated. so let's see if it's an april 1st or 2nd baby, and her big brother is an April 3rd!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies!

I'm back from my shopping expedition...I'm somewhat lighter in the purse department now but I've now sorted my nursery furniture, bought a few items of maternity clothes and got some odds and ends besides. Whoah! This baby lark is an expensive one! 

How's everyone's Friday's been? All the hard working turtles will be glad it's Friday!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ho! ho! ho! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/MDR-mort-de-rire.gif
> 
> I've just come back from the post office, Monkey post is on it's way to Newmummy and Mollykins:dance:
> 
> Hmm, who shall be my next victim? :-k Trin I think, I've never ever posted anything to Sth Africa!
> 
> Yay i can't wait for my post sooooo exciting i love surprises!!! I am a bad bad turtle and was late for my tan and therefor have dropped off the turtles mail at grandma's so as she can post it *hits self with the re nowned thorny branch bad turtle*
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ruth is at the hospital. We are just waiting for newsClick to expand...
> 
> How exciting your going to be a double auntie Sara now !!!:hugs:
> 
> Kit you left without me:cry:did you not see me running after you:shrug:
> 
> April whats wrong sweetie? why do you have pain?Click to expand...

Sorry Hayley..I mustn't have seen you in my haste to get there :happydance: You should go although I know it's further away for you but it's impressive!


----------



## Sarachka

Kit how'd you like Kiddicare?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> She died of cot death before I was born, still always wonder if she would be like me or my other sisters as I'm totally different to them, what wed be doing if she was still with us etc!
> 
> I also saw a toddler almost get run over today! The mother was an idiot should of had his hand but was quite happy for him to run across a road with an island, well understandable this toddler isn't going to think to stop at the island! Luckily the driver saw him wayy before he ran out and stopped, still so horrible to think I cried because of that!
> 
> Hayley not sure what these pains are but loads of pressure and sometimes (tmi) feels like I need to go number 2 but I don't? I'm worried its braxton hicks already! Feel bit like period pains but often! Had them since yesterday morning
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice Friday! I just bought the girls a table and chairs for the garden and were off out for dinner soon so that should sort me out x

Ahh that's sad about your sister April :cry: Hope you're not too down :hugs: 

That's pretty unbelievable about the little boy...obviously LO's have no road sense although I appreciate these things can happen in the blink of an eye :nope:

Enjoy your din dins :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> so the last text i got was about 3:30pm and she'd been admitted, head was very low but she was only 4cm dilated. so let's see if it's an april 1st or 2nd baby, and her big brother is an April 3rd!

Oooooo, so exciting :yipee: My OHs birthday is tomorrow..he always says his mum clenched long enough so that he wasn't a fool....I have to disagree :winkwink: Keep us posted...:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I'm so sorry about ur sister. :hugs: hope everyone has a great Friday. Mine will get better once I leave work. Our vice principal was escorted by police yesterday( he didnt do anything but they always call cops when someone gets fired since they r mentally unstable) they said more people would be fired soon as well. I don care if I get fired but a lot of people r now scared it's so wrong to put fear into people I think our boss should b arrested for mental abuse!
> Anyway looking 4ward to a date with hubby we started officially dating on April 1st 8 years ago :happydance:

It sounds like an awful place where you work addie :nope: Hope you get to leave soon.

Enjoy your date...HAPPY 8 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit how'd you like Kiddicare?

'Twas FAB! It's like an aladdin's cave of all things bebe! You're very lucky having that on your doorstep for sure!

To be honest, I didn't spend that much in there as some of the stuff I'd seen elsewhere was a bit better priced..but it's given me tons of ideas on what I still need. Ahhhh, it was such good fun! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> She died of cot death before I was born, still always wonder if she would be like me or my other sisters as I'm totally different to them, what wed be doing if she was still with us etc!
> 
> I also saw a toddler almost get run over today! The mother was an idiot should of had his hand but was quite happy for him to run across a road with an island, well understandable this toddler isn't going to think to stop at the island! Luckily the driver saw him wayy before he ran out and stopped, still so horrible to think I cried because of that!
> 
> Hayley not sure what these pains are but loads of pressure and sometimes (tmi) feels like I need to go number 2 but I don't? I'm worried its braxton hicks already! Feel bit like period pains but often! Had them since yesterday morning
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice Friday! I just bought the girls a table and chairs for the garden and were off out for dinner soon so that should sort me out x

That's sad mummyapril:hugs: Yep I can imagine you do wonder what things would be like had she lived. Bet your poor mum must feel it hard today too:cry: One of my best friends was born a twin, but her twin died at birth and she says she often feels his 'presence' now. Dh lost his sister but they were both in their late 20's so a bit different.
Anyway, the garden furniture sounds great, and no cooking or washing up tonight:thumbup:

O and you can get Braxton Hicks really early on without it being a problem!! Just keep takin' it easy man:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I'm so sorry about ur sister. :hugs: hope everyone has a great Friday. Mine will get better once I leave work. Our vice principal was escorted by police yesterday( he didnt do anything but they always call cops when someone gets fired since they r mentally unstable) they said more people would be fired soon as well. I don care if I get fired but a lot of people r now scared it's so wrong to put fear into people I think our boss should b arrested for mental abuse!
> Anyway looking 4ward to a date with hubby we started officially dating on April 1st 8 years ago :happydance:

You'd think schools might be a refuge from politics but they're the most awful places for backstabbing and firing. My ex was given 'early retirement' ie fired, (which is why I see him during week days!) thanks to complete arseholes who came in from nowhere to run the place and got rid of all the experienced yet expensive teachers :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

In my rant I forgot to wish you Happy Anniversary Addie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> so the last text i got was about 3:30pm and she'd been admitted, head was very low but she was only 4cm dilated. so let's see if it's an april 1st or 2nd baby, and her big brother is an April 3rd!

"Ok! Ok! I'm coming!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/cigogne-bebe-29532.gif I'm flapping just as fast as I can! There's a strong headwind, but I reckon I'll make it for April 1st "


----------



## HollyMonkey

What nursery furniture did you get Kit?:crib:


----------



## Sarachka

They might send her home!

In other news I am totally in love with gilly from hollyoaks


----------



## Sarachka

He looks like my OH which is why I wuv him
https://www.e4.com/media/L3i9AzVexl9xTEM33vm5bo.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics of the day:happydance: 
The first is surprisingly on ttc theme. Mother Nature delivered me a load of EWCM (enjoy your dinner Sarachka:thumbup:) today, so I wee'd on an ic opk (since my cbfm lies to me) and it's not blazingly positive but there's deffo a hint of a tint of a surge so I think I'll get shagging this weekend. Or babydancing I think it's called, but dh will prefer the idea of shagging to babydancing:haha:

Big tray of strawberries dh bought home with him today; LO delicately stuffing gargantuan strawberries in her gob. 

We lost monkey on the patio due to his camouflage skills.

Present for Holly from one of my friends at the park (the one who's moving away:cry:)- a really cute swimming costume for her :awww:
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1









032.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 1









030.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1









029.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 1









033.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

https://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01253/gilly-380_1253068a.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Cute pictures as always, B! Makes me want some strawberries!! Ah, some food that sounds good! I need to go to the grocery and get some, me thinks.

Can't wait to see pics of the stuff you bought, Kit!!

Very sad about your sister, April. :hugs: I can't even imagine.

I hope you have a lovely date tonight, Addie! :cloud9:

Sarachka, I hope your sister is doing well! Why did they send her home?
Your OH must be quite the hottie! No wonder you can't keep your hands off him :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> He looks like my OH which is why I wuv him
> https://www.e4.com/media/L3i9AzVexl9xTEM33vm5bo.jpg

I think I'm in love with him too now:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Has your oh got a body like that Sarachka? Marry him:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Weighed myself this morning... dropped another two pounds since I last weighed. :( Lost 12 pounds, now. Really, that can't be good????

I am going to go to the grocery store today and buy whatever sounds good and eat a dang crap load, if I can. Strawberries sound really good, now (thanks, B!). And chicken quesadillas. But, I actually have to make that, so...

Still sick... still hacking. DH got me Tylenol the other night so my fever was taken care of. :thumbup:

So far for me being pregnant isn't nearly as fun as I thought it would be... :( DH and I decided the other night we'll be just fine with one kid...!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

OK something wierd happened!!!

I just had to to poas 1st time in weeks(im :wacko:) ok that wasnt wierd BUT
i got lightier bfp!! freaked out!:cry:
Someone on bnb told me to dilcute it loads so 1 part wee 10 parts water and i got a crazy dark line,how wierd is that :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Weighed myself this morning... dropped another two pounds since I last weighed. :( Lost 12 pounds, now. Really, that can't be good????
> 
> I am going to go to the grocery store today and buy whatever sounds good and eat a dang crap load, if I can. Strawberries sound really good, now (thanks, B!). And chicken quesadillas. But, I actually have to make that, so...
> 
> Still sick... still hacking. DH got me Tylenol the other night so my fever was taken care of. :thumbup:
> 
> So far for me being pregnant isn't nearly as fun as I thought it would be... :( DH and I decided the other night we'll be just fine with one kid...!!

Poor sausage:hugs: I _loved_ being pregnant and felt all warm and lovely and snuggly even when I felt sick. Gloat, gloat:haha: But I didn't have the voms, which must be really horrible. Gd was a pain in the arse though! But it _will_ go away soon and you'll start getting the doped side of being pregnant, the 'I feel so yummy' sensation:cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the encouragement :flower:

I hope I can get to that 'I feel so yummy' place, too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> OK something wierd happened!!!
> 
> I just had to to poas 1st time in weeks(im :wacko:) ok that wasnt wierd BUT
> i got lightier bfp!! freaked out!:cry:
> Someone on bnb told me to dilcute it loads so 1 part wee 10 parts water and i got a crazy dark line,how wierd is that :wacko:


Hello there:hugs:

It does say on the 'instructions' of hpts that with high levels of hcg you can get a negative reading, I guess it overwhelms the test's low sensitivity range, and by diluting it you bring your pee back to the range when you'd normally be testing for a pregnancy. Hollymonkific theory of course.:howdy:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> What nursery furniture did you get Kit?:crib:

Well, here is the cot I've ordered...:happydance:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-amie-cotbed-package-white/375702710/type-i/

..and here is the wardrobe I've ordered.... :happydance:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-coastline-wardrobe-white/352902713/type-i/

I also got OH a slightly more macho changing bag than the average (i'd been sniggering at his face at the thought of carrying around the rather feminine looking ones) and I picked up baby monitors, digi thermometer and nose snot sucker outerer :sick: and some muslin vom squares. At the mo', OH is playing with the monitors (it's a new toy for him) so I'll maybe get some pics of my swag later.


----------



## Sarachka

that's a really cute cot, Kit! Did you get a changing table too?

I think I'd get a cot and changing table, but not a wardrobe as the room the baby would have has a built in one.

Alexander has a Mamas and Papas cot:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ocean-cotday-bed-dark-oak/389701301/type-i/


----------



## Sarachka

So they sent sis home as progress was slow, but they've now gone back to the mat unit again as the pains are more intense and close together. I'm guessing early hours of Saturday 2nd April, 7 lbs 12 oz


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Kit they're _sooooo_ beautiful:cloud9: And really practical too, with the trays etc. Fantabouloos choice:thumbup:

I'm just listening to the comforting hum of my monitor as I write, what monitor did you get?

I got dh a man baby bag but he's never looked after Holly without me there so never used it:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> that's a really cute cot, Kit! Did you get a changing table too?
> 
> I think I'd get a cot and changing table, but not a wardrobe as the room the baby would have has a built in one.
> 
> Alexander has a Mamas and Papas cot:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ocean-cotday-bed-dark-oak/389701301/type-i/

Yes, I got the package of cot, changing table and under cot storage. It was a really good deal and just what I was looking for as bebe's nursery is rather titchy. That, the wardrobe and nursing chair will be the only things in it. I would love it if we had a built in wardrobe/cupboard.

Whoah! That's one posh cot that Alexander has! Beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> that's a really cute cot, Kit! Did you get a changing table too?
> 
> I think I'd get a cot and changing table, but not a wardrobe as the room the baby would have has a built in one.
> 
> Alexander has a Mamas and Papas cot:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ocean-cotday-bed-dark-oak/389701301/type-i/

I got a chest of drawers with a changing attachment on top, that you just take off once baby is big and hey presto you have your normal chest of drawers


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhhhhhh kit ! thats is the set I have been eyeing up

hi all ! big hugs


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So they sent sis home as progress was slow, but they've now gone back to the mat unit again as the pains are more intense and close together. I'm guessing early hours of Saturday 2nd April, 7 lbs 12 oz

If the contractions are closer together, she may not last until tomorrow? I'll guess April 1st, 8lb 2oz...obviously 'cos I know your sister so well :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Alexander was 8 lbs 5 oz at 14 days late. Thinking about it, you could be right, might be nearly time to push ... I dunno. CRAZY.


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a lovely cot Alex has. LO's is similar but without the open side option. I'll just saw all the sides off to make her bed:shrug: Actually, we sawed dss's bunk beds in half to make separate beds so I wouldn't put it past The Dian-Flons:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Munch Bunch Crunch:wave:


----------



## poas

Evening all!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Munch Bunch Crunch:wave:

thank crunchie its friday ! 

:flower: hi


----------



## Crunchie

hi POAS !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Pea Stalk:wave:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Kit they're _sooooo_ beautiful:cloud9: And really practical too, with the trays etc. Fantabouloos choice:thumbup:
> 
> I'm just listening to the comforting hum of my monitor as I write, what monitor did you get?
> 
> I got dh a man baby bag but he's never looked after Holly without me there so never used it:haha:

Thanks m'love...glad you likey :thumbup: I needed to be practical due to space, or the lack of it really :dohh:

My monitor is a Tommee Tippee one...a sound and movement one which works two ways. I've just had a "roger/over and out" convo on it with OH. He's so funny when he has a new toy :haha: Love his little excited face :cloud9:

I'll post pics.....


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh kit ! thats is the set I have been eyeing up
> 
> hi all ! big hugs

Oh really..great minds and all that :winkwink: Do you mean the cot or the wardrobe because they are from different ranges.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Munch Bunch Crunch:wave:
> 
> thank crunchie its friday !
> 
> :flower: hiClick to expand...

Yay for Friday! 

Did you throw any ringbinders in the end?


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Lissy :)


----------



## poas

Hey!! .......did you just call me pea stalk Holly???
How's it going Clare? See you've gone for optimum dates lol x


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Thanks for the encouragement :flower:
> 
> I hope I can get to that 'I feel so yummy' place, too!!

Hi Luna...sorry you feel rubbish. I must be honest, unlike Mrs DF, I've not really ever in my pregnancy felt "so yummy" physically..but I do feel well (most of the time) and my hair shines like mirrored glass, my skin and nails are great too, so in a few weeks, you'll get all of this I'm sure :hugs: It will get better for sure :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What nursery furniture did you get Kit?:crib:
> 
> Well, here is the cot I've ordered...:happydance:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-amie-cotbed-package-white/375702710/type-i/
> 
> ..and here is the wardrobe I've ordered.... :happydance:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-coastline-wardrobe-white/352902713/type-i/
> 
> I also got OH a slightly more macho changing bag than the average (i'd been sniggering at his face at the thought of carrying around the rather feminine looking ones) and I picked up baby monitors, digi thermometer and nose snot sucker outerer :sick: and some muslin vom squares. At the mo', OH is playing with the monitors (it's a new toy for him) so I'll maybe get some pics of my swag later.Click to expand...

how funny Kit thats the same cot that we are geting, good choice :) lol x


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening all!!!

Hiya doll...how's it goin'? You keeping ok?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kit they're _sooooo_ beautiful:cloud9: And really practical too, with the trays etc. Fantabouloos choice:thumbup:
> 
> I'm just listening to the comforting hum of my monitor as I write, what monitor did you get?
> 
> I got dh a man baby bag but he's never looked after Holly without me there so never used it:haha:
> 
> Thanks m'love...glad you likey :thumbup: I needed to be practical due to space, or the lack of it really :dohh:
> 
> My monitor is a Tommee Tippee one...a sound and movement one which works two ways. I've just had a "roger/over and out" convo on it with OH. He's so funny when he has a new toy :haha: Love his little excited face :cloud9:
> 
> I'll post pics.....Click to expand...

That's the one we've got!!!:happydance: You'll freak out when the alarm sounds though! When they get bigger they roll off the sensor mat alot:dohh:


----------



## poas

I am fan-dabby-dozy Kit :) haven't felt so well for ages and can feel bubba fluttering around as we type :) How are you?Not too tired from your shopping spree?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Munch Bunch Crunch:wave:
> 
> thank crunchie its friday !
> 
> :flower: hiClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for Friday!
> 
> Did you throw any ringbinders in the end?Click to expand...

no......nothing thrown ! I really wanted to on Thursday ! my team have been fighting to get payrises for the last 18 months.....we have had the best performance EVER this year and we get given a easter egg...... a easter egg ! how is that going to pay the gas bill

anyhow....we got back to being a family today....giggling and making fun of the big boss :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hey!! .......did you just call me pea stalk Holly???
> How's it going Clare? See you've gone for optimum dates lol x

It was Crunchie writing POAS- it reminded me of PeaStalks for some reason- like on the radio when they talk of Irish Peace Talks, that also reminds me of pea stalks:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

oh kit the wardrobe, but now I am eyeing up that cot with its fancy drawer......


----------



## kit_cat

Today's investments..... (OH will get used to his man bag I'm sure :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







PICT0210.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Munch Bunch Crunch:wave:
> 
> thank crunchie its friday !
> 
> :flower: hiClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for Friday!
> 
> Did you throw any ringbinders in the end?Click to expand...
> 
> no......nothing thrown ! I really wanted to on Thursday ! my team have been fighting to get payrises for the last 18 months.....we have had the best performance EVER this year and we get given a easter egg...... a easter egg ! how is that going to pay the gas bill
> 
> anyhow....we got back to being a family today....giggling and making fun of the big boss :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe there's a big cheque inside the easter egg?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Munch Bunch Crunch:wave:
> 
> thank crunchie its friday !
> 
> :flower: hiClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for Friday!
> 
> Did you throw any ringbinders in the end?Click to expand...
> 
> no......nothing thrown ! I really wanted to on Thursday ! my team have been fighting to get payrises for the last 18 months.....we have had the best performance EVER this year and we get given a easter egg...... a easter egg ! how is that going to pay the gas bill
> 
> anyhow....we got back to being a family today....giggling and making fun of the big boss :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe there's a big cheque inside the easter egg?Click to expand...

its a lindt bunny....shall I eat the head and peak inside :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What nursery furniture did you get Kit?:crib:
> 
> Well, here is the cot I've ordered...:happydance:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-amie-cotbed-package-white/375702710/type-i/
> 
> ..and here is the wardrobe I've ordered.... :happydance:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-coastline-wardrobe-white/352902713/type-i/
> 
> I also got OH a slightly more macho changing bag than the average (i'd been sniggering at his face at the thought of carrying around the rather feminine looking ones) and I picked up baby monitors, digi thermometer and nose snot sucker outerer :sick: and some muslin vom squares. At the mo', OH is playing with the monitors (it's a new toy for him) so I'll maybe get some pics of my swag later.Click to expand...
> 
> how funny Kit thats the same cot that we are geting, good choice :) lol xClick to expand...

Really...my goodness, this is so funny! Of all the cots in all the world....:haha: It's a great buy and ideal for limited spaces. Indeed a good choice :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

i am so tired i will catch up tomorrow hope you all have a good weekend if i dont speak to you x


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Today's investments..... (OH will get used to his man bag I'm sure :haha:)

thats quite a booty !


----------



## mummyApril

yes Kit i thought it was also a really good price for it I love it :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kit they're _sooooo_ beautiful:cloud9: And really practical too, with the trays etc. Fantabouloos choice:thumbup:
> 
> I'm just listening to the comforting hum of my monitor as I write, what monitor did you get?
> 
> I got dh a man baby bag but he's never looked after Holly without me there so never used it:haha:
> 
> Thanks m'love...glad you likey :thumbup: I needed to be practical due to space, or the lack of it really :dohh:
> 
> My monitor is a Tommee Tippee one...a sound and movement one which works two ways. I've just had a "roger/over and out" convo on it with OH. He's so funny when he has a new toy :haha: Love his little excited face :cloud9:
> 
> I'll post pics.....Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one we've got!!!:happydance: You'll freak out when the alarm sounds though! When they get bigger they roll off the sensor mat alot:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: What a coincidence!!!!! You can recommend then?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Munch Bunch Crunch:wave:
> 
> thank crunchie its friday !
> 
> :flower: hiClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for Friday!
> 
> Did you throw any ringbinders in the end?Click to expand...
> 
> no......nothing thrown ! I really wanted to on Thursday ! my team have been fighting to get payrises for the last 18 months.....we have had the best performance EVER this year and we get given a easter egg...... a easter egg ! how is that going to pay the gas bill
> 
> anyhow....we got back to being a family today....giggling and making fun of the big boss :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe there's a big cheque inside the easter egg?Click to expand...
> 
> its a lindt bunny....shall I eat the head and peak inside :shrug:Click to expand...

Lindt bunnies are pretty good as easter eggs go :bunny: 

Now there's an English thing I haven't had in a VERY long time, a Cadbury's Cream Egg! I used to love them, but maybe that pure sugar yolk is a bit sickly now- slurped out on my finger before devouring the choccy part :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> i am so tired i will catch up tomorrow hope you all have a good weekend if i dont speak to you x

night my darling :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I am fan-dabby-dozy Kit :) haven't felt so well for ages and can feel bubba fluttering around as we type :) How are you?Not too tired from your shopping spree?

Ahhh, that's good..glad you're doing better :thumbup:

I took it at a very leisurely pace today so apart from my usual elephant like swollen feet/ankles, I'm also fan-dabby-dozy! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Munch Bunch Crunch:wave:
> 
> thank crunchie its friday !
> 
> :flower: hiClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for Friday!
> 
> Did you throw any ringbinders in the end?Click to expand...
> 
> no......nothing thrown ! I really wanted to on Thursday ! my team have been fighting to get payrises for the last 18 months.....we have had the best performance EVER this year and we get given a easter egg...... a easter egg ! how is that going to pay the gas bill
> 
> anyhow....we got back to being a family today....giggling and making fun of the big boss :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe there's a big cheque inside the easter egg?Click to expand...
> 
> its a lindt bunny....shall I eat the head and peak inside :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Lindt bunnies are pretty good as easter eggs go :bunny:
> 
> Now there's an English thing I haven't had in a VERY long time, a Cadbury's Cream Egg! I used to love them, but maybe that pure sugar yolk is a bit sickly now- slurped out on my finger before devouring the choccy part :haha:Click to expand...

nom nom nom


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> oh kit the wardrobe, but now I am eyeing up that cot with its fancy drawer......

Good! If it gives you some ideas then my work here is done :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Today's investments..... (OH will get used to his man bag I'm sure :haha:)
> 
> thats quite a booty !Click to expand...

OMG...has my butt got so big you can see it from your house now :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night lovely April...sleep well my little tired turtle :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kit they're _sooooo_ beautiful:cloud9: And really practical too, with the trays etc. Fantabouloos choice:thumbup:
> 
> I'm just listening to the comforting hum of my monitor as I write, what monitor did you get?
> 
> I got dh a man baby bag but he's never looked after Holly without me there so never used it:haha:
> 
> Thanks m'love...glad you likey :thumbup: I needed to be practical due to space, or the lack of it really :dohh:
> 
> My monitor is a Tommee Tippee one...a sound and movement one which works two ways. I've just had a "roger/over and out" convo on it with OH. He's so funny when he has a new toy :haha: Love his little excited face :cloud9:
> 
> I'll post pics.....Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one we've got!!!:happydance: You'll freak out when the alarm sounds though! When they get bigger they roll off the sensor mat alot:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: What a coincidence!!!!! You can recommend then?Click to expand...

I love it- lots of people are against the sensor mat but I find it a real reassurance:thumbup: And the range is great, I can be at the far top end of the garden and hear clear as a bell what's going on in my bubbas room. And it's now been 15 months of switching it on at 6pm and off at 8am, plus naps, and it's still working brilliantly without a single hitch (touch wood, don't want to speak too soon!!) It buzzes a bit if you have the volume high, but with a newborn you're so tired that a bit of buzzing doesn't stop you sleeping, and by the time they sleep their nights you've got used to the buzz and it's a comforting bedtime noise:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Today's investments..... (OH will get used to his man bag I'm sure :haha:)
> 
> thats quite a booty !Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...has my butt got so big you can see it from your house now :shrug:Click to expand...

I just thought we were having an eclipse of the moon:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Today's investments..... (OH will get used to his man bag I'm sure :haha:)
> 
> thats quite a booty !Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...has my butt got so big you can see it from your house now :shrug:Click to expand...

if only I could see over these BABYLONS........they block my view :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night mummyapril, sleep well:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

OH is home and we're gonna try to stay up until there's some news.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed girls.:kiss::hugs::kiss:
Kit the weather is meant to be sunny here tomorrow so don't ruin it for us hey:winkwink: Turn your bottom Northwards:thumbup:

:tease:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OH is home and we're gonna try to stay up until there's some news.

:yipee: By my next post you'll be a double auntie:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Tslking of cots I'm hoping my sis gives me alexander's as by the time I'm having a baby he'll be out of a cot. I think the new baby has the same one but I'm not sure.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Today's investments..... (OH will get used to his man bag I'm sure :haha:)
> 
> thats quite a booty !Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...has my butt got so big you can see it from your house now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought we were having an eclipse of the moon:shrug:Click to expand...




Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Today's investments..... (OH will get used to his man bag I'm sure :haha:)
> 
> thats quite a booty !Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...has my butt got so big you can see it from your house now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> if only I could see over these BABYLONS........they block my view :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH is home and we're gonna try to stay up until there's some news.
> 
> :yipee: By my next post you'll be a double auntie:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so but I'm not counting on it! My sister and bil bread lazy kids. Which is HILARIOUS as they are the most up-tight, wired, never switched off ppl in the world


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH is home and we're gonna try to stay up until there's some news.

Good luck...another all nighter?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed girls.:kiss::hugs::kiss:
> Kit the weather is meant to be sunny here tomorrow so don't ruin it for us hey:winkwink: Turn your bottom Northwards:thumbup:
> 
> :tease:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha: Ok, I'll engage the crane and re-position :thumbup:

Night night!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Tslking of cots I'm hoping my sis gives me alexander's as by the time I'm having a baby he'll be out of a cot. I think the new baby has the same one but I'm not sure.

Oh that would be a great help and saving...if it's what you want of course.


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I really like that cot but have an adversion to spending money lol. She may turn it into his toddler bed tho I suppose. I am guaranteed a whole load of baby stuff tho


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yeah I really like that cot but have an adversion to spending money lol. She may turn it into his toddler bed tho I suppose. I am guaranteed a whole load of baby stuff tho

See that's the benefit of having someone close who has similar taste as you. I wish I did! Oh, it'll be great when it's your turn :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Well I'm about a week away from my next fertile time! I'm going to have to take OPKs to York!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Well I'm about a week away from my next fertile time! I'm going to have to take OPKs to York!

Eeek!! It could be Luna all over again :happydance: 

Any bebe news or updates?


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all...have a good one! :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

No news or updates which leads me to believe things are getting serious


----------



## addie25

That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Sarachka

*SHE'S HERE!! no name, weight or any details yet but she snuck in before midnight!!*


----------



## x-ginge-x

oooher hope you get some news soon sarachka, right now i feel sick as a parrot and very tired, these antibiotics arent too nice 4 times 500mg a day :/


----------



## Sarachka

8 lbs 8 oz. Pm me if u want to see a pic


----------



## addie25

I'm going a bit nutty I'm out to eat n parents r dining with their daughters. No sons a restrant filled with parents and their daughters. what is god doing to me I feel like it's being rubbed in i mean y r there no parents with sons here? Very odd.


----------



## addie25

Yayayay congras just saw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put up a pic!!!! I do t know how to pm.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement :flower:
> 
> I hope I can get to that 'I feel so yummy' place, too!!
> 
> Hi Luna...sorry you feel rubbish. I must be honest, unlike Mrs DF, I've not really ever in my pregnancy felt "so yummy" physically..but I do feel well (most of the time) and my hair shines like mirrored glass, my skin and nails are great too, so in a few weeks, you'll get all of this I'm sure :hugs: It will get better for sure :kiss:Click to expand...

I'm trying to stay realistic but hopefully that I'll get there. :D
My hair is growing like a weed! Which is fine by me - it's nearly to my bum, now! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Thanks, Kit :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Well I'm about a week away from my next fertile time! I'm going to have to take OPKs to York!




kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm about a week away from my next fertile time! I'm going to have to take OPKs to York!
> 
> Eeek!! It could be Luna all over again :happydance:
> 
> Any bebe news or updates?Click to expand...

Woohoo! I've experienced a 100% success rate at conceiving while on vacation... :haha: Good luck for you!


----------



## LunaLady

Congrats, Sarachka on becoming a Double Auntie!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - I hope you had an okay day today moving! I hope you took it easy and let others do the heavy lifting :flower:
It's really raining here in Seattle today, I hope it wasn't as bad for you down in Oregon!!

And this week you have an onion! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Tumbleweeeeeeeeed!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April- Your ex's status was just awful! And where does he get off?? :growlmad: You want that I beat him upside his head? :grr:

Jaynie- Your hair sounds fabulous. :thumbup:

Kit- Lovely pressies from your sister. :cloud9: I am so jealous of your purchases for your LO. I love that your OH thinks that his mum clenched down long enough to keep him from being a fool. I told my OH and he started laughing and said that he is going to tease the youngest about it whenever she is being foolish. :haha: 

Trin- Ax murderer? Serious? OMG. :shock:

Holly- Glad to hear little Miss' rash has all but disappeared. Too pretty a bebe to be covered in red splotchy yuckiness. Fabulous April Fool's by the way. :fool: My first thought on seeing your positive test pic was, "Bethany! How could you do this while I'm gone?!" :haha: :fool:

Addie- Happy one year Anniversary!! :flower:

Sara- I hope your York trip is going to end like Luna's Valentine's trip. :cloud9: How amazing would that be? Oh and CONGRATS on little Miss Niece! :happydance:

Luna- Hello :wave: I see you are awake! I'm glad your fever has gone and that food (if only strawberries) sound yummy. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello ladies! :wave:

Moving was a success, our only casualty was one of the legs to the sofa. :( So now the sofa is on the floor sans the legs. OH promises to find a way to fix it soon. :thumbup: I've pulled two 16+ hours a day in a row with only 6 hours of VERY interrupted sleep in between (couldn't sleep well last night). I have also been bleeding off and on since yesterday. Not sure what to make of it... I guess I have been over-doing it. :nope: 

Tomorrow is DD (the younger)'s 4th birthday. We are going roller skating per her request and my OH has banned me from participating. :(

Very tired here... Oh and Luna- I stolez the sunshine today. :cool:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning ladies well firstly congratulations to Sarachka on becoming an auntie:happydance:how exciting and O'ing on your trip to york too:thumbup:double whammy:hugs:

Well im off to manchester shopping catching the 10.28 trainthen out for a posh meal tonight for my birthday treats off OH:happydance: Reece also has an exciting day he has a prize giving presentation at the museum as he has one of 6 prizes from over 200 entrants in cheshire and is most excited we have kept it a secret foe weeks as thats what the teachers said to do and then the other boy from his class who also won a prize found the letter his mum had recieved telling her about the two boys and told Reece at school:dohh:. I di feel slightly mean for not attending but grandma and my mum are taking him armed with the camera to pap his minute of fame!!!m He says i deserve to go shopping as im such a good mummy and i cant do much else for my b'day:wacko:bless

Molly HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your big girl 4 today:kiss:hope she has a great time rollar skating:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, finished baking LO's birthday cake... now it's bed time! :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

ohhh i see im joining Kit in the 2 week fruit rollover tomorrow with a papaya!!


----------



## new mummy2010

pic's Molly before bedtime ?


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> 8 lbs 8 oz. Pm me if u want to see a pic

Wow she is a good weight did all go smoothly ?


----------



## Sarachka

All went smoothly. Just gas and air and a few stitches


----------



## poas

Congratulations Sarachka :)
Newmummy hope you have a fab day :) and well done to Reece :)
Molly...what is the cake like?I love making Harri's cakes :)


----------



## Sarachka

*Sophie Abigail *


----------



## babyhopes2010

My husband has house with job they are yet to put half the bannisters up.iv been nagging him for a year and he doesnt seem to give a f**K.

Iv just fell down stairs :cry:Been in pain for last hour,i dont think i hurt my tummy.I just rang him up and he seemed to not care :cry:

What happens if that fall hurt our baby:cry:

IM SO ANGRY AT HIM :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Sophie Abigail *

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I'm going a bit nutty I'm out to eat n parents r dining with their daughters. No sons a restrant filled with parents and their daughters. what is god doing to me I feel like it's being rubbed in i mean y r there no parents with sons here? Very odd.

Ahh, I'm sure it's not a message from anywhere addie..it's just that you're bound to be more sensitive to things like this at the moment. You'll soon be thinking of your own offspring and not other people's :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> ohhh i see im joining Kit in the 2 week fruit rollover tomorrow with a papaya!!

:haha: It all just gets a bit disappointing from here on fruit/veg wise I must warn you! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all!:flower:

YAY! for everything good and BOO! for everything bad! 

The sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip hooray!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Will catch up when capable of sitting indoors at a computer :haha:

BUT I MISS YOU IF I DON'T SAY HELLO *AND WANTED TO SEE IF SOPHIE HAD ARRIVED YET 
SHE'S HOLLINKA'S FUTURE SISTER-IN-LAW
*

:bunny::bunny::bunny::lolly::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> ohhh i see im joining Kit in the 2 week fruit rollover tomorrow with a papaya!!
> 
> :haha: It all just gets a bit disappointing from here on fruit/veg wise I must warn you! :winkwink:Click to expand...

DH bought a fantastic pear at the market this morning- will post pic this evening. That will give you all something to look forward to:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...glad you're getting there but those are some LONG days and I'm not liking the sound of the bleeding :nope: Please try not to over do things. I understand Jaynie's thoughts on women have been doing this for so long etc etc but I think your body is telling you something?? Be careful m'love :hugs: Hope you all enjoy LO's birthday :flower: What a big girl! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley..have a fantastic day to day...and what a clever boy Reece is! You must be very proud :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> My husband has house with job they are yet to put half the bannisters up.iv been nagging him for a year and he doesnt seem to give a f**K.
> 
> Iv just fell down stairs :cry:Been in pain for last hour,i dont think i hurt my tummy.I just rang him up and he seemed to not care :cry:
> 
> What happens if that fall hurt our baby:cry:
> 
> IM SO ANGRY AT HIM :cry:

Clare...if you feel you might have done any damage in the fall, go to A&E or at least phone EPU for advice. I hope there is no bleeding or anything but just take it easy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin :wave:

How are you m'love? Been thinking about you but I keep missing you on here. Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Well good morning everyone!

Today is OH's birthday and we're going into London town for the day..just about to catch the train :happydance: I love London so while we can, we're making the most of the fact that it's only 30 minutes away on the train and we have no bebe to work around. We used to go in very regularly but haven't been since last year :shrug: 

Anyway, the sun is also behatted here too :yipee: and so all in all I am looking forward to a lovely al fresco lunch somewhere nice (maybe St Katherine's dock) and a meander up Carnaby Street...OH wants some birthday clothes from Pretty Green (he's a die hard Oasis fan)

Have a FA-BUH-LESS day everyone....catch y'all soon :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtletonians :hi:

At work putting up display shelves and unpacking supplements stock :happydance: I must say that being here doesn't really feel like work. What with the Samba music and coffee smells and funny gay shop guy...all very entertaining. I'm having such fun. And I made a sale and saw a patient yesterday and booked a new patient for Monday :happydance:

DS the elder got 5 A's on his report and got a 76% aggregate. He is so happy ebcause now I owe him R50 (R10 per A) but a bit disappointed because he didn't get a merit award - needs an 80% aggregate. But I'm sure he'll get there next term. He got the top mark for D&T (design and technology) 88% :thumbup:

Congrats again Sara...such a pretty girl


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin :wave:
> 
> How are you m'love? Been thinking about you but I keep missing you on here. Hope you're ok :hugs:

All good KittyKat :hugs:
Quite crampy and gassy (and maybe a bit bitchy to DH :shrug:) so I think AF is on her way :happydance:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Well good morning everyone!
> 
> Today is OH's birthday and we're going into London town for the day..just about to catch the train :happydance: I love London so while we can, we're making the most of the fact that it's only 30 minutes away on the train and we have no bebe to work around. We used to go in very regularly but haven't been since last year :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, the sun is also behatted here too :yipee: and so all in all I am looking forward to a lovely al fresco lunch somewhere nice (maybe St Katherine's dock) and a meander up Carnaby Street...OH wants some birthday clothes from Pretty Green (he's a die hard Oasis fan)
> 
> Have a FA-BUH-LESS day everyone....catch y'all soon :hugs:

Ur so lucky u get to go to London for the day. I wish I can hop a train and b in London in 30 minutes sounds so fun!:happydance: I was going to go to New York today but hubby's friend is having a BBQ and he wants to go to that. Same friends from bachelorette party so I'm going to try and b the bigger person even tho she didn't apologize!:growlmad: (we shall see if thats possible i dot like rude people) it sounds nice outside with all the birds singing and I hope it feels just as nice when I get out there I'd like to go for a walk with my mom and her dogs this morning.


----------



## addie25

Clare I hope u are ok. I would go to the doctor to be on be safe side. I fall a lot and fell a couple times when I was pregnant :wacko: I think all should be fine I always went to get checked when I fell n they pushed on my belly n showed me how far in n safe baby was to make me feel better. But go just to feel better about it.


----------



## Sarachka

this morning I texted my sister to ask her how she's feeling. Her reply was:1

"Like I pushed a baby out of my vagina last night"


----------



## addie25

Lolol thats 2 funny!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm making Sophie her first hand made card


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Molly...glad you're getting there but those are some LONG days and I'm not liking the sound of the bleeding :nope: Please try not to over do things. I understand Jaynie's thoughts on women have been doing this for so long etc etc but I think your body is telling you something?? Be careful m'love :hugs: Hope you all enjoy LO's birthday :flower: What a big girl! :thumbup:

What I meant tho, was that she should listen to her body. I still mean that. This could be ya booty saying I've had enough now! Fair enough help out I understand your desire here but look after you and Logan sophie's future hubby? Maybe?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka congrats again such a joyous event! 

Addie enjoy the BBQ and the weather hopefully. Kit enjoy London.

Happy birthday molly's youngest DD may you all have a wonderful day :) 

I've not stopped today, been the flea Market with my friend who buys and sells vintage clothing, I bought two dresses and some dungarees and a nine west bag... Spent £10 :) good day so far!


----------



## Sarachka

here is sophie's card!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/6384eeb9.jpg


----------



## addie25

That is a beautiful card. So my day has been entertaining so far. Came to my parents house n my brother came home n dropped his keys down the sewer so I enjoyed watching him n my dad try and build something to stick down sewer to fish it out. Dialog during this was hilarious! They got it out. Then my mom got an iPhone n she's trying to figure it out so as u can imagine also hilarious. I'm about to toto the mall with my little cousin (she's 16) andthats always entertinin however I'm sure it will remind me of having a girl but I have to just get over it. Her names Michelle and that was on my list. Then BBQ time so full and fun day!


----------



## Sarachka

sounds like a really awesome Saturday Addie!!


----------



## mummyApril

Iv not been very well so I will be on later to catch up, I just wanted to say congratulations Sara on becoming an auntie again :)


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks April!!

Ive just got done making alex's card as he turns two tomorrow!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7fdfa35e.jpg

Now on to my mother's day card for mumsie


----------



## mummyApril

wow they have close birthdays :) the cards are lovely :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> *Sophie Abigail *


Love the name and once again she is adorable :cloud9:, when do you get to see her in the flesh? Is that your trip to york:shrug:




kit_cat said:


> Hayley..have a fantastic day to day...and what a clever boy Reece is! You must be very proud :smug:

Very proud he actually came 2nd and got a lovely art box full of pencils and paints etc went to see him before we came home from our day out! Have tired feet from walking how was your trip to london? Happy b'day to your OH:flower:!! Lots of birthdays in this month hey:thumbup:, just got out of the bath and going to get ready for our meal out OH bought me a lovely dress and spent up my b'day money on summer clothes:happydance:. Will post a pic of Reece's art work tommorrow 

kisses all :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Birthday to your LO Molly and to your OH Kit hope you all have a lovely day! 
Clare if you are worried please go to A n E.
Luna hope you are feeling better and the sickness is wearing off
Addie sounds like youve had a lovely day! keep smiling :)
to everyone iv missed because im rubbish at catching up i hope you are well! 

dinner was really nice last night apart from the gettin up in the middle of the night to be sick and to go to the toilet because something was obviously wrong with it :/ luckily my body is good at getting rid of bad things quickly and iv been fine since, but poor OH has suffered all day, but the pains i was getting seem to have gone (maybe i needed to have a body clear out) and i could feel baby kicking properly again and not just on my insides, was really weird lol! but apart from heartburn and the urge to binge im better :D and i have a 19 week bump pic for you all 

hope everyone is good x


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley you must be so proud of Reece!!

I get to meet Sophie (Russian nic nam Sofochka) tomorrow!! Yep she could have easily upstaged her older brother by arriving on his 2nd birthday!


----------



## mummyApril

well this is 18 weeks 3 days and now 19 weeks 3 days just to compare i think its dropped....
 



Attached Files:







18week3day2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









19weeks3days.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

please excuse the nudeness lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello!:hugs: 

Sounds like everyone has had fabby doo dah days:happydance:

Our gas barbecue won't work :shrug: Just as well we didn't invite loads of people for the first barbie of the season without checking it! Oven grilled chipolatatas for us tonight:rofl: Dh is a bit stroppy about it, barbecues really are a man thing aren't they!:haha:

Had a fabby day over here too, went to baby swimmers on the bike in the morning, then lunch in the garden, then the Carnival in neighbouring town. Then home and LO to bed and it's now!!

*Mummyapril* lovely pot, and I agree it seems to have dropped, maybe bubba is nudging down early like my one did?:flower:

*Clare* I wouldn't worry too much about your fall unless you have pains- I slipped on ice at 7 months and went 'THUMP!' and 2 hunky roadworking men came to my rescue like in the films and helped me up. I was on my way to the hospital when it happened:dohh: and the nurse reassured me it would take more than a clonk to shift baby. (She was right, 14hrs of contractions and pushing didn't work terribly well either and they had to hoover her out:wacko:) So I'm sure all is just fine:flower:

*Sarachka* such lovely, lovely cards :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Time for...THE AMUSING PEAR!:dance: I know you've been waiting on the edges of your seats all day for this....
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm O'ing this weekend but I refuse to go grovelling for sperm. I'm feeling like a proud ttc bitch:sulk: Must be all the sunshine and fresh air today pumping my ego:haha: So if DH and I 'unite profoundly' then so be it. If not, then so be it too. 
And now for pics:happydance:


----------



## Elisheva009

HollyMonkey said:


> Time for...THE AMUSING PEAR!:dance: I know you've been waiting on the edge of your seats all day for this....

:haha:

How is Holly today? Is her rash still there or has she recovered?

Sarachka - Congrats on becoming an aunt again, such lovely news! Make sure you get lots of cuddles when you visit tomorrow, it will be good practice for when you have one of your own, which will be very soon! Those cards are beautiful.

Clare - I hope you're feeling better after your fall. It sounds scary but try not to worry unless you start having pains.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello!:hugs:
> 
> Sounds like everyone has had fabby doo dah days:happydance:
> 
> Our gas barbecue won't work :shrug: Just as well we didn't invite loads of people for the first barbie of the season without checking it! Oven grilled chipolatatas for us tonight:rofl: Dh is a bit stroppy about it, barbecues really are a man thing aren't they!:haha:
> 
> Had a fabby day over here too, went to baby swimmers on the bike in the morning, then lunch in the garden, then the Carnival in neighbouring town. Then home and LO to bed and it's now!!
> 
> *Mummyapril* lovely pot, and I agree it seems to have dropped, maybe bubba is nudging down early like my one did?:flower:
> 
> *Clare* I wouldn't worry too much about your fall unless you have pains- I slipped on ice at 7 months and went 'THUMP!' and 2 hunky roadworking men came to my rescue like in the films and helped me up. I was on my way to the hospital when it happened:dohh: and the nurse reassured me it would take more than a clonk to shift baby. (She was right, 14hrs of contractions and pushing didn't work terribly well either and they had to hoover her out:wacko:) So I'm sure all is just fine:flower:
> 
> *Sarachka* such lovely, lovely cards :cloud9:

maybe thats what the pains were? nudging down ? shame about the bbq i so wish i had a carnival to go to, glad you had a nice day, im about to eat an indian :) well the sauce not the chicken lol x


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks love! Lovely to see you on the thread more. Are u going to keep up with Euros going on this week in Berlin?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was at (another) Pagan carnival today, da French luv'em, and the first pic is the horse ridden by death that was to be burnt, and in the second pic don't the flames look like a rearing horse when this very horse is actually burnt?!!
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1









070.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Time for...THE AMUSING PEAR!:dance: I know you've been waiting on the edge of your seats all day for this....
> 
> :haha:
> 
> How is Holly today? Is her rash still there or has she recovered?
> 
> Sarachka - Congrats on becoming an aunt again, such lovely news! Make sure you get lots of cuddles when you visit tomorrow, it will be good practice for when you have one of your own, which will be very soon! Those cards are beautiful.
> 
> Clare - I hope you're feeling better after your fall. It sounds scary but try not to worry unless you start having pains.Click to expand...

She's all recovered thanks :hugs: I don't really know what it was:shrug: A mystery virus she seemed to shake off pretty quickly, thank goodness!

Are Euros in Berlin a Euro Gymnastics Championship?


----------



## Sarachka

Yes Holly.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I ask because I'd like to do my 'Fame' routine on the floorwork part. And some ribbon work. I think I have ribbon swirling potential.:flower:


----------



## Elisheva009

Sarachka said:


> Thanks love! Lovely to see you on the thread more. Are u going to keep up with Euros going on this week in Berlin?

I'm so out of the loop that I only clicked about euros last week after an MSN chat with an old friend.

I'm going to try and keep up with it. Hopefully there will be some decent internet coverage because I doubt they'l show it on TV here :-(

What about you? You'll be in York won't you? Do you think you'll catch any of it on TV/ online or will you be dedicating all your time to your baby-making mission?


----------



## Sarachka

I'm not thay bothered. If its on while I can watch it I will, if not I'll catch some after like mustafina etc


----------



## Sarachka

Holly the ribbon is rhythmic gym and elisheva and I are all about da artistic. My daughters will do rhythmic though with their daddy's tall genes


----------



## Sarachka

Nice phallic pear hollichka.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I was at (another) Pagan carnival today, da French luv'em, and the first pic is the horse ridden by death that was to be burnt, and in the second pic don't the flames look like a rearing horse when this very horse is actually burnt?!!

omg how weird gave me shivers, brilliant photo taking :D


----------



## Elisheva009

Sarachka said:


> Holly the ribbon is rhythmic gym and elisheva and I are all about da artistic. My daughters will do rhythmic though with their daddy's tall genes

My DH is tall too! It's funny, I always inagined I'd marry a shorter guy since I'm tall and wanted to give my kids the chance to be a normal height.

I guess no artistic for my kids either.


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

We're just back from London...soooooo tired but we had a great day :thumbup: OH got what he wanted and we had a lovely wander around by foot and by tube and had a lovely lunch on the Southbank in the end (just next to the London eye for anyone that isn't familiar with London geography)

I hope everyone else has had a great day too....I need to go to bed soon I think :sleep:


----------



## Elisheva009

Sounds lovely kit-kat! 

I miss London so much. I told my DH today that I miss the London Underground. He thinks I'm slightly odd.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin :wave:
> 
> How are you m'love? Been thinking about you but I keep missing you on here. Hope you're ok :hugs:
> 
> All good KittyKat :hugs:
> Quite crampy and gassy (and maybe a bit bitchy to DH :shrug:) so I think AF is on her way :happydance:Click to expand...

Good Trin...glad you're enjoying the setting up in your new colourful surroundings :thumbup:

Glad the :witch: seems to be on her way....at least you know where you are then :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well good morning everyone!
> 
> Today is OH's birthday and we're going into London town for the day..just about to catch the train :happydance: I love London so while we can, we're making the most of the fact that it's only 30 minutes away on the train and we have no bebe to work around. We used to go in very regularly but haven't been since last year :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, the sun is also behatted here too :yipee: and so all in all I am looking forward to a lovely al fresco lunch somewhere nice (maybe St Katherine's dock) and a meander up Carnaby Street...OH wants some birthday clothes from Pretty Green (he's a die hard Oasis fan)
> 
> Have a FA-BUH-LESS day everyone....catch y'all soon :hugs:
> 
> Ur so lucky u get to go to London for the day. I wish I can hop a train and b in London in 30 minutes sounds so fun!:happydance: I was going to go to New York today but hubby's friend is having a BBQ and he wants to go to that. Same friends from bachelorette party so I'm going to try and b the bigger person even tho she didn't apologize!:growlmad: (we shall see if thats possible i dot like rude people) it sounds nice outside with all the birds singing and I hope it feels just as nice when I get out there I'd like to go for a walk with my mom and her dogs this morning.Click to expand...

Right backatcha with regards to popping over to New York! I'd love to do that whenever I felt like it! I've only been once and I loved it :cloud9:

So how did your day go....were you able to keep civil?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Check out the daisy chain crown:thumbup: On frowny Holly:haha:

Just had an arguepants with dh over dinner, about the fact that he, 7/8 ish years later, _still_ doesn't speak a word of English:nope: Does your OH speak English Sarachka?
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 1









043.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2









049.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 3









051.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









058.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka..your cards are gorgeous...you're very talented and creative :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> please excuse the nudeness lol x

FAB pot pics April :thumbup::cloud9: Thanks for posting :flower:

Lookin' good girl!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was at (another) Pagan carnival today, da French luv'em, and the first pic is the horse ridden by death that was to be burnt, and in the second pic don't the flames look like a rearing horse when this very horse is actually burnt?!!
> 
> omg how weird gave me shivers, brilliant photo taking :DClick to expand...

I welled up with shivery tears at the actual thing- there's lots of tribal drumming and clapping and shouting and the intense heat of the fire even from metres away, and a speech all about bringing in new life and all :cry:


----------



## Elisheva009

HollyMonkey said:


> Check out the daisy chain crown:thumbup: On frowny Holly:haha:
> 
> Just had an arguepants with dh over dinner, about the fact that he, 7/8 ish years later, _still_ doesn't speak a word of English:nope: Does your OH speak English Sarachka?

Awwww :-( 
I can imagine me and DH being like that when my Italian still sucks after 7/8 years. My MIL aready gives me a lot of hassle over it.

Cute pic of Holly with the daisy crown but she doesn't look too impressed with it! haha

Do you speak to Holly only in English?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Time for...THE AMUSING PEAR!:dance: I know you've been waiting on the edges of your seats all day for this....

Sounds like you had a great day! Pics are quite spectacular! Thanks!

Now....what do we make of this pear.......? Can't think what would have prompted your OH to buy this :shrug: :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Nice phallic pear hollichka.

Bet you're so proud and jealous of me for having a pear like that. I ate it at lunchtime :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Elisheva009 said:


> Sounds lovely kit-kat!
> 
> I miss London so much. I told my DH today that I miss the London Underground. He thinks I'm slightly odd.

Hi Elisheva :wave:

You know, I can totally relate to missing the Underground! You can say what you like about it but it's an extremely efficient way to get round London in super quick time....LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! 

How are you m'love?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Check out the daisy chain crown:thumbup: On frowny Holly:haha:
> 
> Just had an arguepants with dh over dinner, about the fact that he, 7/8 ish years later, _still_ doesn't speak a word of English:nope: Does your OH speak English Sarachka?
> 
> Awwww :-(
> I can imagine me and DH being like that when my Italian still sucks after 7/8 years. My MIL aready gives me a lot of hassle over it.
> 
> Cute pic of Holly with the daisy crown but she doesn't look too impressed with it! haha
> 
> Do you speak to Holly only in English?Click to expand...

Yeah she ripped it off and ate it a minute later:haha:

I speak to her only in English but when I'm with her with DH and her stepbros I speak French, but address her directly in English- poor thing, she must be so confused!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like the smell of the hot wind on the London Underground:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

But I love the Paris Metro even more, there really are accordion players at every turn:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I like the smell of the hot wind on the London Underground:shrug:

i love that smell but im petrified of the underground i end up havin panic attacks!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Check out the daisy chain crown:thumbup: On frowny Holly:haha:
> 
> Just had an arguepants with dh over dinner, about the fact that he, 7/8 ish years later, _still_ doesn't speak a word of English:nope: Does your OH speak English Sarachka?

Hmmm, do you think it's a point of principal or something? :shrug: My friend married a German girl (they've been together for probably 10 years) and he still has no German in his repertoire. I think it might be different if he lived in Germany rather than the UK. Maybe it's the same for you and DH? 

Loving Holly's artsy sullen shot! Still cute as a button :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Nice phallic pear hollichka.
> 
> Bet you're so proud and jealous of me for having a pear like that. Plus I ate it at lunchtime :munch:Click to expand...

I bet you did you saucy little minx :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I like the smell of the hot wind on the London Underground:shrug:
> 
> i love that smell but im petrified of the underground i end up havin panic attacks!Click to expand...

I'm not so keen on the smell, but I love the buzz of it all in general :thumbup:

April..I can totally understand the rising panic if you're prone to feeling like that sometimes as the bustle and heat is pretty overwhelming at times. Today was unbelievable in that respect :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I like the smell of the hot wind on the London Underground:shrug:
> 
> i love that smell but im petrified of the underground i end up havin panic attacks!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not so keen on the smell, but I love the buzz of it all in general :thumbup:
> 
> April..I can totally understand the rising panic if you're prone to feeling like that sometimes as the bustle and heat is pretty overwhelming at times. Today was unbelievable in that respect :wacko:Click to expand...

yeah im not good in crowded places lol x


----------



## Sarachka

Holly he speaks perfect English but he does live in England of course. We don't really talk in Russian at home except when I also him if he wants a drink/is he tired/is he ok/ what's he doing etc.


----------



## Elisheva009

HollyMonkey said:


> But I love the Paris Metro even more, there really are accordion players at every turn:cloud9:

LOL! I can't stand the Milan Metro and one of the main reasons is the assortment of musicians/ singers that jump on, especially when I've got a headache or am feeling generally rough it seems. As a general rule, the worse the headache, the louder the singer and the closer they will stand to you :growlmad: (and the more annoyed they'll be when you don't give them cash for their "efforts"


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good night, LUV ya ALL:kiss:
xxxxx
:kiss:
A domani xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

:sex:

(think he wants to make up for the language barrier)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Good night, LUV ya ALL:kiss:
> xxxxx
> :kiss:
> A domani xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good night petal, sleep well :sleep: x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :sex:
> 
> (think he wants to make up for the language barrier)

:haha: In terms of communication...I can't fault the man! :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

good night Holly sleep well x


----------



## mummyApril

im off now ladies watching p.s I love you with the OH night all x


----------



## kit_cat

Night April :kiss:

Me too...time to rest my giant swollen feet. Talk to you in the morning :flower:

:sleep:


----------



## addie25

April cute bump!!!!

So my day with my cousin was entertaining. She is 16 so just got her permit and asked if she could drive. I was hesitant but said ok. She's a good driver except rode in 2 lanes at once and created her own turn lol aside from that very good. Now getting ready to go to BBQ and watch the show. The show is ejs friend and fiancé actin like they r married in the 20's it's very odd.


----------



## Sarachka

April I want a bump like yours!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Owwwheeee, I have sore nipples :growlmad: damn they hurt!! I have gone off periods altogether.


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hayley you must be so proud of Reece!!
> 
> I get to meet Sophie (Russian nic nam Sofochka) tomorrow!! Yep she could have easily upstaged her older brother by arriving on his 2nd birthday!

Yes we are very proud\\:D/:smug::smug:promise to post pics soon of the winning artwork!!! You must be excited today to meet Sofochka and celebrate Alexanders birthday:cake:

Bethany -funny pear:lol:

April- yes looks like you have dropped down low, Oh can feel Nate moving now i love it cant wait for sticky out limbs and fists:thumbup:


In case you forget its my BIRTHDAY :cake:today i know you wont though!! 27 years young :thumbup:

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to you all too:flower::flower::kiss::hugs:

Last night had lovely meal and was even allowed a glass of:wine:with lemonade!! Had steak,with handmade chips salad and salad:munch::munch:wore my new dress which was quite short felt bit self concious even though lee tried to reassure me but alovely lady caught me in the loo and reassured me im a MILF :smug:she said i looked stunning and very beautiful and glowing!!!Happy sundays all off to deliver mothers day gifts soon and then to get a stone cat for Thomas's grave and mum is doing sunday lunch:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh before i go turtle mail on its way finally Sara&Bethany !!


----------



## kit_cat

Happy birthday Hayley!! :cake:

AND Happy Mother's Day to all you Mums :flower:

...and a general Happy Sunday to everyone!! Have a great day! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning one and all!

'Tis a beautiful day in my part of the world..the sun is blazing and the sky is clear blue :happydance: Definitely an out and about day!

Sarachka...enjoy meeting your beautiful little niece....give her a little cudle from us all :hugs: More pics please???? :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Happy birthday hayleechka All the best people are born 03/04 and 04/05 x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy birthday Hayley and MOthers day to all.and happy mothers to be day to me argh :wohoo: omg this time next year ill be mummy :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAYLEY! 

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/0006.gif


And Happy English Mother's day to all mummys :flower:

Can't wait for turtle mail:happydance::mail:

Kit you sun thief you :ninja: I've been running in the rain this morning!

Nice run though, saw lots of earthworms out for a brisk morning walk in the drizzle :haha:Thought I'd stop being ttc crazy and worry about jiggling last night's sperm out and just go for a run without worrying:wacko: Got my peak on cbfm today so an evening session would be nice if it happens thus:thumbup:

Off to tidy up my eternally messy studio....

:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Elisheva009 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> But I love the Paris Metro even more, there really are accordion players at every turn:cloud9:
> 
> LOL! I can't stand the Milan Metro and one of the main reasons is the assortment of musicians/ singers that jump on, especially when I've got a headache or am feeling generally rough it seems. As a general rule, the worse the headache, the louder the singer and the closer they will stand to you :growlmad: (and the more annoyed they'll be when you don't give them cash for their "efforts"Click to expand...

Fair point- now I just use the metro for leisure purposes and with LO I love buskers since it adds a bit of entertainment value, (so long as they're good ones!) but when I was a commuter it drove me mad if I got a screeching violin in my ear when I just wanted to read or get a cap nap in:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Abt 10 mins away from meeting Sofochka!


----------



## Crunchie

hi all !!!! enjoy mummies day ! 

hayley have a great dayxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Here's me and little Sophie

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/857447b9.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww so beautiful :):flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy birthday Hayley :yipee: glad you had nice meal hope you have a
lovely joint mothers birth day celebration!

Happy mothers day mummy's and mummy's to be! It starts with conception...

Sarachka b e a u tiful!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy mothers day everyone and happy birthday to you too :D made sunday dinner for mother now sat on sofa stuffed to brim :D


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka...what a beautiful picture of you and little Sophie :cloud9: She's so lovely. Enjoy every minute of her tinyness..it doesn't last very long :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Here's me and little Sophie
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/857447b9.jpg

Awww she is so beautiful!!!!!

Happy birthday hayley and it's mothers day in England today??? Happy mothers day!!! We had a vey late mitt now I m watching my wedding video lol then hubby will make up and breakfas and painting our bedroom!


----------



## addie25

Wow typing in my iPhone made lots of mistakes be4. I mean hubby will wake up soon and we had a late night. Can't wait to paint our room n get it back in order.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:awww: I love the bubby snuggles pic Sarachka :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

On our way home from a lovely day. That little boy loves his auntie sezi and didn't leave me alone for 5 mins. He's the love of my life. I shed a few tears when we said goodbye


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- Happy Birthday turtle dove! I hope you have a fabulous day today! :hugs:

Sara- Gorgeous pic of you and Miss Sophie. :flower:

We do not celebrate Mother's Day here until May (if I remember correctly) BUT a VERY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU... including the mothers to be (which is ALL of you TTC turtles.) :hugs:

Holly- A jog in the rain sounds... refreshing. :thumpup: I can't imagine running... I would have to wear... 5 jog bras? :haha: Measured my...self last night and I've gone from a 38DD to a 38E. I've found that the US and UK have the same measurements... but in FR a 38E is a 100H. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon everyone. It's Sunday which means I finally have a day off to take it easy as I promised you all I would. :) The most I will do today is some laundry, a bit of unpacking, and a trip to the park. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good girl Molly, having a restful day :thumbup: I can't imagine running with your pre-pregnancy size, let alone your actual one!:wacko: I'm a 34B which is a very easy to control mini-rack:haha: 

Just been drinking a kir with dh on my bench at the top of the garden, looking at all the leaves and flowers in the garden, and at the forest yonder, imagining all the wild boars who are snucking out under cover of dusk there :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a restful day Holly. We have been running around running errands and now it's time to get down and dirty! Time to paint!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Sounds like a restful day Holly. We have been running around running errands and now it's time to get down and dirty! Time to paint!!!!

Very restful day, a run this morning, a lovely walk with Holly in the afternoon, cuddles with her after that, then some light gardening and animal cleaning this evening and now dinner and very soon bed!:thumbup: 

Good luck with painting, you must post pics when it's done :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly was all cuddly today and kept coming to fetch me, taking my hand and walking me off somewhere to show me something interesting (the dog bowl, the bathroom, the rabbits etc) :awww: I think she knew it was Mother's Day:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Good girl Molly, having a restful day :thumbup: I can't imagine running with your pre-pregnancy size, let alone your actual one!:wacko: I'm a 34B which is a very easy to control mini-rack:haha:
> 
> Just been drinking a kir with dh on my bench at the top of the garden, looking at all the leaves and flowers in the garden, and at the forest yonder, imagining all the wild boars who are snucking out under cover of dusk there :happydance:

That sounds dreamy. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and for someone who asked... I made Savannah a 2 layer chocolate cake with chocolate frosting to bind the two cakes with vanilla frosting on top and chocolate and vanilla marble frosting along the sides. Oh and sprinkles on top. :) She picked out every single part of the cake and was very pleased the outcome. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm sat in bloody tears, his stupid fat lazy cow of a sister threw a paddy last night because her partner is away and 'she cant cope with her own two children' and said that my OH should go help he because hes her brother and should be spending mothers day with his mum, I have been waiting for him all day and then I phone to see when hes coming home and the response I get is 'oh i'm going with my sister to york in the morning'. No phone call no text nothing I haven't seen him all day.....his family are so selfish I hate them all...i'm not TTC with him, i'm not marrying him and i'm certainly not in a relationship with him if it means i'm part of his family! I'd rather lose everything I have taken away than continue a relationship with someone that thinks of no-one but himself!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh no ginge! Don't make any rash decisions in the heat of anger. Have a talk when he comes back tomorrow?


----------



## kit_cat

Ginge...Sarachka's right. You're angry right now..and rightly so but wait till you're calm and discuss it with him. I know how frustrating it must be to have his family interfere but trust me when I say there are no perfect in laws unfortunately :nope: 

Big :hugs: for you.


----------



## addie25

My husband is acting like a big jerk!!!! He woke up in a bad mood was snapping at me for everythig including putting a box in the back seat before he put seat down and using his nail kippers then he took hem n said I could use them I mean what is he five. Then he refusedto paint and sat on his ass n watched tv. Ten he texted me n said I better not paint bc I don't know how n I said I'm paitig bc it's been months n the rooms not done b u dot do it. Then he said he was going to do it during the week and I said well is been saying that for months then he stormed out! What is his big problem he woke up in a bad mood n thinks I'm thenpnethat had been bothering him I did t do angrily by go about my day n he yelled T me for everything I did that made no sense


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear addie..sounds like your OH got out of bed on the wrong side :( Bad day I guess....wait till all is calm and ask what's going on maybe? If it's not like him maybe there's more to it?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ginge...Sarachka's right. You're angry right now..and rightly so but wait till you're calm and discuss it with him. I know how frustrating it must be to have his family interfere but trust me when I say there are no perfect in laws unfortunately :nope:
> 
> Big :hugs: for you.

Too true! There really are no perfect in laws. :nope: And Ginge, both Sarachka and Kit are right, now is not the time to make those sort of decisions. By all means, feel them but don't act on them when the blood is boiling. Big :hugs: and remember, it's just as much his fault as theirs. He can/could have said "No." Of course, I know how hard that is... my OH struggles with it sometimes. Hang in there sweets. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

He came home n started painting but is ignoring me.:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Addie... days like that I tell me OH to get out of the house and go do something to make himself happy. Sometimes a person just needs a personal time out. Sorry you are dealing with this though. :hugs: to you.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly :wave:

Hope you have had the restful day you planned to so far? You did promise! Has the bleeding calmed down now? 

How is the new abode? All going well? Is it everything you thought it would be? I LOVE the adventure of when you first move in :cloud9:

Did DD's birthday celebrations go well? Hope she enjoyed the skating :happydance: and of course her delish cake :munch: It sounded absolutely scrummy :thumbup:

Anyway...maybe we'll get to catch up properly soon, take care :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## addie25

I am leaving in a bit to go look at houses wih my brother n his fiancé. He can have the house to himself n paint since that's what he's doing now. I'm just so mad at him I don't need his nonsense rt now I have enough on my mind I didnt do anything to b snapped at all day. I just won't talk to him for the rest of the night. As I tell my students if u have nohing nice to say don't say anything at all. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Yes addie...a bit of space probably isn't a bad idea. It might save an argument or more snapping. Hope you get it resolved before the day is done :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hey Molly :wave:
> 
> Hope you have had the restful day you planned to so far? You did promise! Has the bleeding calmed down now?
> 
> How is the new abode? All going well? Is it everything you thought it would be? I LOVE the adventure of when you first move in :cloud9:
> 
> Did DD's birthday celebrations go well? Hope she enjoyed the skating :happydance: and of course her delish cake :munch: It sounded absolutely scrummy :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...maybe we'll get to catch up properly soon, take care :hugs: :kiss:

:wave: Kit! 

We've had a restful day thus far. We had to make an emergency trip to the store for some toilet paper :haha: but we've been rather mellow today. :cool: I fell asleep "early" last night (before midnight) and woke up to no sight of blood. :happydance: 

The new place is coming together well I think. Lots of unpacking and settling left to do but that's all right. I love organizing. :thumbup: I am already enjoying the openness of the floor plan. :) 

Little Miss loved her birthday. My oldest (about 4 hours after skating) was rubbing her bum and I asked what's wrong and she said, "Well... half my bum still hurts from falling when we went skating." I had to giggle a bit at that. :haha: Birthday girl LOVED her cake... as did my OH and other DD. :winkwink: In fact, my OH decided that we should do lunch a little differently today by having a slice of cake THEN a proper lunch. :haha:

How was your Sunday love?


----------



## addie25

Glad the new place is coming together I love organizing 2 it's so much fun! Lol her poor little bum that was 2 cute!


----------



## kit_cat

So good to hear that the bleeding has ceased :thumbup: Obviously you just needed to slow down which it sounds like you have.

Glad all went well with DD'd birthday treats and so far so good in your new house. I imagine you'll be having a ball organising everything just the way you want :cloud9: 

My Sunday? Well, not very eventful really, not that that's a bad thing. I did some housework, went for a walk, ordered some nursery stuff online and caught up on some phonecalls. All in all, a fairly ok day :thumbup: Oh, and OH managed to get to feel bebe kick this morning as we were lying in bed. He was so happy about that and the look of amazement on his face was comical :haha: It's all so new to us! :)


----------



## kit_cat

Night night ladies...I'm very sleepy and back to horrible work tomorrow - BOO! Hope everyone enjoys their days/nights :thumbup:

:sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> So good to hear that the bleeding has ceased :thumbup: Obviously you just needed to slow down which it sounds like you have.
> 
> Glad all went well with DD'd birthday treats and so far so good in your new house. I imagine you'll be having a ball organising everything just the way you want :cloud9:
> 
> My Sunday? Well, not very eventful really, not that that's a bad thing. I did some housework, went for a walk, ordered some nursery stuff online and caught up on some phonecalls. All in all, a fairly ok day :thumbup: Oh, and OH managed to get to feel bebe kick this morning as we were lying in bed. He was so happy about that and the look of amazement on his face was comical :haha: It's all so new to us! :)

Yay for feeling the bebe kick!! :happydance: It's the best, yet oddest thing. :haha: I remember telling my OH, "I think I felt the baby kick. Weird!"


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Kit- have fun with Percival. :winkwink:

I'm thinking that there is some unpacking for me in the near future. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Ivf doctor called he said if I get my period this week we will start actual ivf in mid end may or early June. I was hopin for end of April but I should just feel lucky I can do this at all. I'm just starting to sink back down I was sitting in baby's room before so upset n I cant shake it. He's goig to start me on birth control this month that's the first step of ivf but even wih that I do no feel like I'm doing anythin till I start the injections. We shall see after my xray( hopefully in a week or 2) I will meet with him n get more details.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I'm sorry it's not going to go as quickly as you'd like but it IS going to happen. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm sat in bloody tears, his stupid fat lazy cow of a sister threw a paddy last night because her partner is away and 'she cant cope with her own two children' and said that my OH should go help he because hes her brother and should be spending mothers day with his mum, I have been waiting for him all day and then I phone to see when hes coming home and the response I get is 'oh i'm going with my sister to york in the morning'. No phone call no text nothing I haven't seen him all day.....his family are so selfish I hate them all...i'm not TTC with him, i'm not marrying him and i'm certainly not in a relationship with him if it means i'm part of his family! I'd rather lose everything I have taken away than continue a relationship with someone that thinks of no-one but himself!

Ginge... Please don't do anythin irrational. Boys are selfish, some just learn to make it fit with the mrs. Mine is much like yours does whatever he fancies! It's no fun. However you obviously love the person he is. One day it will be your babies that he is sacking everyone off to look after, that's a good thing :) :hugs: to you my love! Chin up.

Last night, my oh promised me if we came home early that we would watch a film together. The time that he wants to go to bed is an issue with us. I feel 60... He's in bed for 9 all the time. Last night was no different. I was annoyed and wanted to talk to him about it and he was angry at me. We've had sex twice in 2 months. See, I'm a 60 year old!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Here's me and little Sophie
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/857447b9.jpg

:cloud9:She is lovely you look a natural too Sarachka!!!

Thanks for all my birthday wishes i will catch u properly at lunch time:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Hello Jaynie and April :hi:

Sorry I didn't say goodnight last night but I thought I'd maximise chances of conceiving Emily on Mother's Day- I only had to nudge dh slightly in the right direction, no talk of ovulation or anything on my part :blush: I have another peak today but since Monday nights are a bit of an impossibility for dh sexwise I thought I'd have a smidge of a go yesterday, since I am a smidge ttc :shrug: 

*Ginge,* maybe you need to marry into the family before they treat you as a priority? - some families are quite tribal like that:shrug: Storm in there and usurp his sister :ninja: Hope you manage to sort it out my love, it's horrible feeling neglected :hugs:

*Addie * sorry your dh has the grumps, hope you resolve it soon and the room gets painted!

*Jaynie!* I'm about 75, still active enough to do some gardening and knitting, and early to bed for me:haha: And I feel :smug: when I manage to achieve modern technological feats like put music on my ipod- that's really grannyish:haha:

I think the sun might just peek through the cloud cover soon...:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka*, where's that green top from that you're wearing in the photo of you with Sophie? I love that colour green:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/0002.gif The sun has just burst through the cloud here!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/0002.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!

Hope everyone is in fine fettle this Monday morning :flower:

I'm working from home today and have a stackload to do (no change there :wacko:)

Nice and sunny although the sky looks a little bit cloudy....maybe some showers to come?

Anyway, happy Monday's to all...I'll catch y'all later :hugs:

EDIT...I'm still suffering from fruit/veg disappointment...I still have an aubergine/eggplant :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Hope everyone is in fine fettle this Monday morning :flower:
> 
> I'm working from home today and have a stackload to do (no change there :wacko:)
> 
> Nice and sunny although the sky looks a little bit cloudy....maybe some showers to come?
> 
> Anyway, happy Monday's to all...I'll catch y'all later :hugs:
> 
> EDIT...I'm still suffering from fruit/veg disappointment...I still have an aubergine/eggplant :(

Kit maybe you should phone your doc? :shrug: Tell him/her you still have an aubergine? Just to be on the safe side :rofl:

Just ordered my danish bacon strips so I can start testing on 3dpo:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmbbbbbbbbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddd


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well since no one loves me I'm off to Laundry Land. :laundry::hangwashing: I'll go and chill with some dirty socks and pants instead:sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls :growlmad: at Adam for making me feel 60 years and my mother who is late for picking me up for work. She said 9.20 at my cousins where she would be dropping Erin off! She's still not here. I got through at ten o clock when her and Erin just woke up :shock: but I'm generally happy. Sarachka's news and joy has made me feel warm and fuzzy inside and to be fair Adam has apologised for making me feel like a 60 year old! So generally good but I hope mother doesn't want me to work late :nope:

mollykins we simply must have photos of your house :thumbup: me want a nosey glad everything is hunky dory for ya and :yipee: for no blood :hugs:

b I hope you and holly have a lovely day together as I'm sure you will! 

Sarah happy monday I can say that now as I'm working boo. Although I am enjoying the working :) :kiss: for you.

Kit you working/still off? Hope you're well no matter what.

I hope with emandi that no news is good news maybe she's pregnant with quads :shock: 

Thanks for turtle addresses everyone :) I just need packaging and what not and I will be likely to post tomorrow or Wednesday when I am off :thumbup: it's like we're real pals! 

Hayley glad you had a good birthday weekend and to me, you are a yummy mummy! No doubt. Just gorgeous you are growing a bubba! :cloud9:

:hi: everyone happy Monday :) I get a few minutes with Erin today when my mum finally gets here :yipee:


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone. Dh n I made up last night n room is half painted and looks great! Hopefully have an ok day at work. My spring break is not next week it's 2 weeks :/ can not wait!!!we r not going anywhere but it will b nice to b home n not at work.


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie I agree I'd have sent my oh away as he is quite moody! Hope he gets over it soon. And like molly said with ivf it is going to happen and I'm sure you'd rather it's more successful than happens quickly! You'll be pregnant before me anyway! 

Holly! :hi: glad you got some peak :sex: in would be perfect mothers day gift. Was it mothers day in France? I'm sorry your oh doesn't speak English or try to! I forgot to comment the other day think I'd be pissed if I was you too. Just the effort you want. Maybe he could learn 'I love you' 'thanks' and then it's a compromise :shrug: men don't fare well with compromise. Sigh.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kmteehoo :hi:


----------



## Crunchie

Have a lovely day turtles x will catch up later xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :hi:

I'm having some lunch :munch: A croissant with cheese - yummo :thumbup:

Jaynie..hello m'love :flower: Sorry you feel like an :jo:...you're obviously not but I understand that when you go home at night, it would be nice to spend some of that time with Adam. 9PM is pretty early to go to bed I must admit. Does he go to watch TV or something? Hope you don't need to work late either.

Addie...glad you and OH sorted out your differences and your painting has made progress :thumbup: Spring break is just around the corner too :happydance:

Holly...thanks for the advice...I phoned the doc and explained about the aubergine situation. A few moments later there were some men in white coats at the door. I didn't answer as I was too busy. I wonder what they wanted :shrug: Hope you and LO are having a splendid day...or you and the dirty undies are :winkwink:

Back to work for me now.......laters :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls :growlmad: at Adam for making me feel 60 years and my mother who is late for picking me up for work. She said 9.20 at my cousins where she would be dropping Erin off! She's still not here. I got through at ten o clock when her and Erin just woke up :shock: but I'm generally happy. Sarachka's news and joy has made me feel warm and fuzzy inside and to be fair Adam has apologised for making me feel like a 60 year old! So generally good but I hope mother doesn't want me to work late :nope:
> 
> mollykins we simply must have photos of your house :thumbup: me want a nosey glad everything is hunky dory for ya and :yipee: for no blood :hugs:
> 
> b I hope you and holly have a lovely day together as I'm sure you will!
> 
> Sarah happy monday I can say that now as I'm working boo. Although I am enjoying the working :) :kiss: for you.
> 
> Kit you working/still off? Hope you're well no matter what.
> 
> I hope with emandi that no news is good news maybe she's pregnant with quads :shock:
> 
> Thanks for turtle addresses everyone :) I just need packaging and what not and I will be likely to post tomorrow or Wednesday when I am off :thumbup: it's like we're real pals!
> 
> Hayley glad you had a good birthday weekend and to me, you are a yummy mummy! No doubt. Just gorgeous you are growing a bubba! :cloud9:
> 
> :hi: everyone happy Monday :) I get a few minutes with Erin today when my mum finally gets here :yipee:

Awww thanks jaynie u make me feel all speshhhh :-D x x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :hi:
> 
> I'm having some lunch :munch: A croissant with cheese - yummo :thumbup:
> 
> Jaynie..hello m'love :flower: Sorry you feel like an :jo:...you're obviously not but I understand that when you go home at night, it would be nice to spend some of that time with Adam. 9PM is pretty early to go to bed I must admit. Does he go to watch TV or something? Hope you don't need to work late either.
> 
> Addie...glad you and OH sorted out your differences and your painting has made progress :thumbup: Spring break is just around the corner too :happydance:
> 
> Holly...thanks for the advice...I phoned the doc and explained about the aubergine situation. A few moments later there were some men in white coats at the door. I didn't answer as I was too busy. I wonder what they wanted :shrug: Hope you and LO are having a splendid day...or you and the dirty undies are :winkwink:
> 
> Back to work for me now.......laters :hugs:

:rofl:
Just as well you didn't answer, you'd definitely be put away, especially if you told them the father was percival:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie I agree I'd have sent my oh away as he is quite moody! Hope he gets over it soon. And like molly said with ivf it is going to happen and I'm sure you'd rather it's more successful than happens quickly! You'll be pregnant before me anyway!
> 
> Holly! :hi: glad you got some peak :sex: in would be perfect mothers day gift. Was it mothers day in France? I'm sorry your oh doesn't speak English or try to! I forgot to comment the other day think I'd be pissed if I was you too. Just the effort you want. Maybe he could learn 'I love you' 'thanks' and then it's a compromise :shrug: men don't fare well with compromise. Sigh.

DH's English Vocabulary: As you see a very erudite range...

tart
'it's a load of shit' (my dad taught him that one watching tv together once:haha:)
breasts
bumcrack (don't know where that one came from but he likes saying it:shrug:)
Essex Girl
blow job

Funny you mentioned emandi, I sent her a pm today. Trin's a bit invisible too:shrug:

Off to eat biscuits. Then to the park:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Hello everyone :) how was your weekend, I will catch up this evening when I sit down am on my phone at the moment so can't really do it now hope everyone is well though :) x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi everyone!

I'm here! I'm here! (for now :haha:)

Been really busy at the practice setting up etc and seeing patients today :thumbup: Very happy here. Working 6 days a week 8 - 4 is taking a bit of getting used to but I'll get there. The organic cappuccino will see me through :coffee:

Yesterday was beautifully dreary and grey and made me feel all londonish :haha: The boys went to play cricket at the varsity field and I went and walked around the field 6 times. Don't know how far it was but it's the size of 2 rugby fields so not too bad. I was hoping it would encourage AF to make an appearance but alas she is still absent :shrug: Had the teensiest amount of spotting on Saturday but nothing since

*Happy belated birthday Hayls* :cake:

We only get mother's day in May too but Happy mother's day all you UK mummies


----------



## x-ginge-x

Euck I seem to have developed a chest infection :( but considering i'm on broad spectrum antibiotics I don't see the point in telling the doctor as they would be the same thing they would give me :shrug: and i'm by far not impressed as when its something for her its has to be done yesterday but for anyone else its not important and they can wait makes me so :growlmad:...I don't even think I can be bothered to symptom spot as I'm pretty sure its not possible! Can't wait for ultrasound scan :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

ahhhh a whole 10 days off work! Not back til next Wednesday. HEAVEN!!

TMI but last night we FINALLY had sex again after an awful 12 days of celibacy. I was beginning to think my virginity had grown back. 

Holly this is the hoodie I'm wearing. I like green bc I have green eyes
https://www.republic.co.uk/content/ebiz/republic/invt/83806/83806_md.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

PS Holly is great to see your husband is a graduate of the Sarachka School of English.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka you need to teach him slutbags now :tease:


----------



## Sarachka

That's in the grad-school curriculum Ginge! Slutbags, pissflaps, Bitchtits etc. It's a lot more advanced.

Have you made peace with *Mr Ginge? *


----------



## x-ginge-x

No I haven't because hes still not home :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have green eyes too sarachka! Green is my fave clothes colour! :) hope you have all had fab monday's! I am still working and probably will have to do an extra hour but that's probably for my own good! Gutt-ed! Adam is here now too and I don't want to work!


----------



## Crunchie

If I have to tell the same person how to copy and paste for the 100th time this year today they will get the folder thrown at then ! 
I then get told I am rude becuase I told them to write the instructions down !!! Saying your a techno-phob is not my effing problem

Grrrrrrrrerr


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> If I have to tell the same person how to copy and paste for the 100th time this year today they will get the folder thrown at then !
> I then get told I am rude becuase I told them to write the instructions down !!! Saying your a techno-phob is not my effing problem
> 
> Grrrrrrrrerr

Lol i feel your pain Crunchie. I'm always the person people ask for IT help at work, and it does become very old VERY fast when they can't do the simplest of things. I'm always being told I'm too rude at work too, but I just can't suffer fools gladly! I.just.can't.


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Quite an interesting list of vocab words your DH has there. :haha: Oh and I meant to say before... the day you were talking of cadbury creme eggs was the day I bought some! When I got online and read that you wanted one, I meant to take a picture for you... should I still or will you turn green? :winkwink: 

Kit- Busy worker bee! Remind me again when your maternity leave starts? I thought you were suppose to have a holiday... what happened to that? :shrug:

Jaynie- Sorry Adam was toad. I'm glad he apologized though. :thumbup: Oh and I will post pics soon... I wouldn't feel right about doing it now as not all is where it should be yet. :)

Trin- Glad things are going to well for you in the new practice. :hugs:

Crunchie- Sorry you are having a frustrating day today. Hope it gets better. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Quite an interesting list of vocab words your DH has there. :haha: Oh and I meant to say before... the day you were talking of cadbury creme eggs was the day I bought some! When I got online and read that you wanted one, I meant to take a picture for you... should I still or will you turn green? :winkwink:
> 
> Kit- Busy worker bee! Remind me again when your maternity leave starts? I thought you were suppose to have a holiday... what happened to that? :shrug:
> 
> Jaynie- Sorry Adam was toad. I'm glad he apologized though. :thumbup: Oh and I will post pics soon... I wouldn't feel right about doing it now as not all is where it should be yet. :)
> 
> Trin- Glad things are going to well for you in the new practice. :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie- Sorry you are having a frustrating day today. Hope it gets better. :flower:

I'm going to go into the heart of Paris soon and buy myself a cadbury's cream egg:p
I heard on the wireless today that Marks & Spencers is re-opening in paris, flagship store on the Champs Elysee- choccie biccies and onion rings here I come \\:D/


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to tell the same person how to copy and paste for the 100th time this year today they will get the folder thrown at then !
> I then get told I am rude becuase I told them to write the instructions down !!! Saying your a techno-phob is not my effing problem
> 
> Grrrrrrrrerr
> 
> Lol i feel your pain Crunchie. I'm always the person people ask for IT help at work, and it does become very old VERY fast when they can't do the simplest of things. I'm always being told I'm too rude at work too, but I just can't suffer fools gladly! I.just.can't.Click to expand...

Somedays I want to sit there and flap my hands about and say well no one showed me. !! I hate the way they make it out it's ME that has the problem 
..... It makes me so angry some team members seem to do as little as possible !!!! They make me feel mean lol xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> That's in the grad-school curriculum Ginge! Slutbags, pissflaps, Bitchtits etc. It's a lot more advanced.
> 
> Have you made peace with *Mr Ginge? *

Yes far too advanced for him yet, he needs to master his basic four letter words first before conjugating them


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> If I have to tell the same person how to copy and paste for the 100th time this year today they will get the folder thrown at then !
> I then get told I am rude becuase I told them to write the instructions down !!! Saying your a techno-phob is not my effing problem
> 
> Grrrrrrrrerr
> 
> Lol i feel your pain Crunchie. I'm always the person people ask for IT help at work, and it does become very old VERY fast when they can't do the simplest of things. I'm always being told I'm too rude at work too, but I just can't suffer fools gladly! I.just.can't.Click to expand...
> 
> Somedays I want to sit there and flap my hands about and say well no one showed me. !! I hate the way they make it out it's ME that has the problem
> ..... It makes me so angry some team members seem to do as little as possible !!!! They make me feel mean lol xxxxxClick to expand...

:awww: Crunchiekins :hugs: Just count your lucky stars in heaven that _I'm_ not on your team too :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:hissy: :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My abdomen aches from Long Thrust Bruising, we did it in the doggy position last night for the first time in ages and had to change position halfway through since it was ouchy for me. Never have got on well with the doggy position:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Euck I seem to have developed a chest infection :( but considering i'm on broad spectrum antibiotics I don't see the point in telling the doctor as they would be the same thing they would give me :shrug: and i'm by far not impressed as when its something for her its has to be done yesterday but for anyone else its not important and they can wait makes me so :growlmad:...I don't even think I can be bothered to symptom spot as I'm pretty sure its not possible! Can't wait for ultrasound scan :happydance:

You might pull a Crunchie and the scan person says "well I can see something there, it's either a crayon or a gestational sac" and we'll just hope it's not a crayon:haha:

Sorry for your chest infection:hugs: Yeah I'd finish the first course of antibiotics and see how the land lies from there. Thyme infusions with honey are quite good for chesty coughs:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! (for now :haha:)
> 
> Been really busy at the practice setting up etc and seeing patients today :thumbup: Very happy here. Working 6 days a week 8 - 4 is taking a bit of getting used to but I'll get there. The organic cappuccino will see me through :coffee:
> 
> Yesterday was beautifully dreary and grey and made me feel all londonish :haha: The boys went to play cricket at the varsity field and I went and walked around the field 6 times. Don't know how far it was but it's the size of 2 rugby fields so not too bad. I was hoping it would encourage AF to make an appearance but alas she is still absent :shrug: Had the teensiest amount of spotting on Saturday but nothing since
> 
> *Happy belated birthday Hayls* :cake:
> 
> We only get mother's day in May too but Happy mother's day all you UK mummies

Hi Trin, glad it's going well in the organic gay place:thumbup:

29th of May is Mother's Day in France- I get 2 :happydance:

And rugby pitches are massive, well done!!! xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> :hissy: :hissy:

I want doesn't get :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> ahhhh a whole 10 days off work! Not back til next Wednesday. HEAVEN!!
> 
> TMI but last night we FINALLY had sex again after an awful 12 days of celibacy. I was beginning to think my virginity had grown back.
> 
> Holly this is the hoodie I'm wearing. I like green bc I have green eyes
> https://www.republic.co.uk/content/ebiz/republic/invt/83806/83806_md.jpg

Very nice:thumbup: I don't have green eyes, more's the pity, but green's alright with hazel too. Well I think so:shrug: oh and your top has *S*arachka and *C*harlie initials on it:hugs:

by the way your virginity probably had grown back, it's like pierced ears, if you don't wear earrings the hole closes up.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> I want doesn't get :haha:Click to expand...

I've threatened my OH with running off into the woods to give birth. I'm tired of people's ridiculous expectations of MY birthing experience. :growlmad: :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh a whole 10 days off work! Not back til next Wednesday. HEAVEN!!
> 
> TMI but last night we FINALLY had sex again after an awful 12 days of celibacy. I was beginning to think my virginity had grown back.
> 
> Holly this is the hoodie I'm wearing. I like green bc I have green eyes
> https://www.republic.co.uk/content/ebiz/republic/invt/83806/83806_md.jpg
> 
> Very nice:thumbup: I don't have green eyes, more's the pity, but green's alright with hazel too. Well I think so:shrug: oh and your top has *S*arachka and *C*harlie initials on it:hugs:
> 
> by the way your virginity probably had grown back, it's like pierced ears, if you don't wear earrings the hole closes up.Click to expand...

:shock: Not enough pokes and the hole closes up?! :shock: 

I have weird eyes as my OH puts it. I says they are brown mostly... except in the sun and when I cry, then they are green. He accused me once (a long time ago) of wearing contacts. :haha: 

Sarachka- Love that sweater! I saw SC and thought Santa Claus. :haha: I like Sarachka and Charlie better though! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Monkeypants can be on my team !!! I would even let u have time off when you got high readings xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Nhs called scan on wednesday 11.15 :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

YAY Clare!! :yipee:


----------



## poas

Are you cancelling private scan then Clare? Hi everyone by the way,hope y'all are well and good and content etc etc etc x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Monkeypants can be on my team !!! I would even let u have time off when you got high readings xxx

Now that's what I call proper team leadership; I'm in! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Addie I agree I'd have sent my oh away as he is quite moody! Hope he gets over it soon. And like molly said with ivf it is going to happen and I'm sure you'd rather it's more successful than happens quickly! You'll be pregnant before me anyway!
> 
> Holly! :hi: glad you got some peak :sex: in would be perfect mothers day gift. Was it mothers day in France? I'm sorry your oh doesn't speak English or try to! I forgot to comment the other day think I'd be pissed if I was you too. Just the effort you want. Maybe he could learn 'I love you' 'thanks' and then it's a compromise :shrug: men don't fare well with compromise. Sigh.
> 
> DH's English Vocabulary: As you see a very erudite range...
> 
> tart
> 'it's a load of shit' (my dad taught him that one watching tv together once:haha:)
> breasts
> bumcrack (don't know where that one came from but he likes saying it:shrug:)
> Essex Girl
> blow job
> 
> Funny you mentioned emandi, I sent her a pm today. Trin's a bit invisible too:shrug:
> 
> Off to eat biscuits. Then to the park:thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Nhs called scan on wednesday 11.15 :wohoo:

:dance: Only 2 sleeps!!


----------



## firstbaby25

i bet he says 'sheeet'


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh a whole 10 days off work! Not back til next Wednesday. HEAVEN!!
> 
> TMI but last night we FINALLY had sex again after an awful 12 days of celibacy. I was beginning to think my virginity had grown back.
> 
> Holly this is the hoodie I'm wearing. I like green bc I have green eyes
> https://www.republic.co.uk/content/ebiz/republic/invt/83806/83806_md.jpg
> 
> Very nice:thumbup: I don't have green eyes, more's the pity, but green's alright with hazel too. Well I think so:shrug: oh and your top has *S*arachka and *C*harlie initials on it:hugs:
> 
> by the way your virginity probably had grown back, it's like pierced ears, if you don't wear earrings the hole closes up.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Not enough pokes and the hole closes up?! :shock:
> 
> I have weird eyes as my OH puts it. I says they are brown mostly... except in the sun and when I cry, then they are green. He accused me once (a long time ago) of wearing contacts. :haha:
> 
> Sarachka- Love that sweater! I saw SC and thought Santa Claus. :haha: I like Sarachka and Charlie better though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

My eyes are brown, and in the sunlight kind of yellow, although I prefer the term golden:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> If I have to tell the same person how to copy and paste for the 100th time this year today they will get the folder thrown at then !
> I then get told I am rude becuase I told them to write the instructions down !!! Saying your a techno-phob is not my effing problem
> 
> Grrrrrrrrerr
> 
> Lol i feel your pain Crunchie. I'm always the person people ask for IT help at work, and it does become very old VERY fast when they can't do the simplest of things. I'm always being told I'm too rude at work too, but I just can't suffer fools gladly! I.just.can't.Click to expand...

Luckily I know enough just to get by... I don't really have to ask for help occassionally I am the one that gets asked for help but as it's a rarity I just get all :smug: that I know something they don't... Chin up Crunch. Mat leave sooooooon :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Are you cancelling private scan then Clare? Hi everyone by the way,hope y'all are well and good and content etc etc etc x

i will see if i can moved it to the beginning of june otherwise i lose my £35 diposit.Im alil worried theres more then one in there:wacko: 
I swear its not all bloat:haha:


1 day 
40 hours 
2452 minutes 
147125 seconds 
Not that my counting :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> i bet he says 'sheeet'

:rofl:

Too right he does! 

The cutest is that, like all French people, he has trouble with 'th' and because he doesn't want to seem incapable and call me Bettany like every other French person he tries really hard with the th and calls me Beffany :awww:
"Beffany I love your breasts and your bumcrack, will you give me ze blow job now?" :awww: So cute.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:growlmad: im still waiting for him to come home!!! Hes making me so mad!


----------



## mummyApril

how is everyone this evening? im really tired but i cannot stop cleaning! stopped for a cup of tea and then off again :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

a) My opk from yesterday morning. I hope I've O'd already and near to last night's session since the chances of gravy tonight are slim.

b) Holly admiring a French actor I like. Don't worry I don't let her watch tv close up like this!:wacko: She accidently turned on the tv and I like this guy, he does good stuff and the photo was amusing!

c) HollySmugShoes in the park this evening.

*Clare* we need some Turtle twins on the thread:thumbup:

Just ate artichoke :munch: miam miam
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









024-1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









032.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> how is everyone this evening? im really tired but i cannot stop cleaning! stopped for a cup of tea and then off again :)

Wanna come round tomorrow? I'll give you tea between your stints...


----------



## Crunchie

yeah for early scan claire :hugs:

thanks Jaynie, I am SLIGHTLY annoyed that the job I do is different from the other 3 ladies ....and NO ONE Wants my patch....its hard ! confusing and lots of spreadsheets ....they want the person that covers me to learn it so they dont have to ! I think this is v unfair as the new person would have no one to ask if they got stuck and I was not there....the other person has been with the company 21 years ! yes 21 years and I feel they would be better to learn this and then give help to the newbie ? does that make sense 

anyway FABBO opk sexy pants !!!! you wont get preggo if you keep giving those blow jobs :haha: no matter how nicely he asks ........


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> If I have to tell the same person how to copy and paste for the 100th time this year today they will get the folder thrown at then !
> I then get told I am rude becuase I told them to write the instructions down !!! Saying your a techno-phob is not my effing problem
> 
> Grrrrrrrrerr

The answer I find works best in these situations is....

"DUH!" then walk away :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

Just got off the phone with my doctor's office. As I promised my OH, I informed them on the spotting and they chewed me out a good one and threatened to call my OH. :shock: I assured her there was no need... he was well on me about it already. Now I am off to call in the hospital and set the anatomy scan/GENDER scan. Eeep! :wohoo:

Holly- Beautious O lines. :thumbup:

April- Slow down! Or I'll send my OH to yell at you. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Quite an interesting list of vocab words your DH has there. :haha: Oh and I meant to say before... the day you were talking of cadbury creme eggs was the day I bought some! When I got online and read that you wanted one, I meant to take a picture for you... should I still or will you turn green? :winkwink:
> 
> Kit- Busy worker bee! Remind me again when your maternity leave starts? I thought you were suppose to have a holiday... what happened to that? :shrug:
> 
> Jaynie- Sorry Adam was toad. I'm glad he apologized though. :thumbup: Oh and I will post pics soon... I wouldn't feel right about doing it now as not all is where it should be yet. :)
> 
> Trin- Glad things are going to well for you in the new practice. :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie- Sorry you are having a frustrating day today. Hope it gets better. :flower:

Hi Molly :wave:

I'm hoping to start my maternity leave mid June...a couple of weeks before I'm due. Hopefully I'll not have any health issues to stand in my way. Yeah, I was supposed to have a holiday last week but two of my managers were off so I ended up working more than being on holiday :growlmad: Them's the breaks :shrug:

I will look forward to seeing your pics...when you are ready of course :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> yeah for early scan claire :hugs:
> 
> thanks Jaynie, I am SLIGHTLY annoyed that the job I do is different from the other 3 ladies ....and NO ONE Wants my patch....its hard ! confusing and lots of spreadsheets ....they want the person that covers me to learn it so they dont have to ! I think this is v unfair as the new person would have no one to ask if they got stuck and I was not there....the other person has been with the company 21 years ! yes 21 years and I feel they would be better to learn this and then give help to the newbie ? does that make sense
> 
> anyway FABBO opk sexy pants !!!! you wont get preggo if you keep giving those blow jobs :haha: no matter how nicely he asks ........

Thanks:hugs: I always get fabbo opks though and only one baby and two non stickys to show for it:cry: But what a collection of opk blazer pics I have now!!:haha: 

Crunchie in a short while you will be into mummy madness and stressing about whether your plump happy baby is guzzling enough milk:baby: Worry not about spreadsheets:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> I want doesn't get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've threatened my OH with running off into the woods to give birth. I'm tired of people's ridiculous expectations of MY birthing experience. :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...

Oooo, sounds ominous. What's up? Does OH want to video it or something? :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Are you cancelling private scan then Clare? Hi everyone by the way,hope y'all are well and good and content etc etc etc x
> 
> i will see if i can moved it to the beginning of june otherwise i lose my £35 diposit.Im alil worried theres more then one in there:wacko:
> I swear its not all bloat:haha:
> 
> 
> 1 day
> 40 hours
> 2452 minutes
> 147125 seconds
> Not that my counting :blush:Click to expand...

:wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> yeah for early scan claire :hugs:
> 
> thanks Jaynie, I am SLIGHTLY annoyed that the job I do is different from the other 3 ladies ....and NO ONE Wants my patch....its hard ! confusing and lots of spreadsheets ....they want the person that covers me to learn it so they dont have to ! I think this is v unfair as the new person would have no one to ask if they got stuck and I was not there....the other person has been with the company 21 years ! yes 21 years and I feel they would be better to learn this and then give help to the newbie ? does that make sense
> 
> anyway FABBO opk sexy pants !!!! you wont get preggo if you keep giving those blow jobs :haha: no matter how nicely he asks ........
> 
> Thanks:hugs: I always get fabbo opks though and only one baby and two non stickys to show for it:cry: But what a collection of opk blazer pics I have now!!:haha:
> 
> Crunchie in a short while you will be into mummy madness and stressing about whether your plump happy baby is guzzling enough milk:baby: Worry not about spreadsheets:hugs:Click to expand...

oh you need a little frankenhug:hugs: I bought you something from Tesco's today ! your going to LUV it 

can I not create a spreadhseet for BF or something ???? what If I forget everything when on ML and I become that person :help:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Molly!!! That's fabulous news!!! That you're going to find out the gender of your :baby: at the upcoming scan and share it with your dear Turtle friends who have shared so much of your ttc journey with you!

Thanks for deciding to share with us.:flower: I know you were reluctant to find out at first but I'm glad you've seen the light :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Molly!!! That's fabulous news!!! That you're going to find out the gender of your :baby: at the upcoming scan and share it with your dear Turtle friends who have shared so much of your ttc journey with you!
> 
> Thanks for deciding to share with us.:flower: I know you were reluctant to find out at first but I'm glad you've seen the light :hugs:

 as Team Yellow I am v excited at this info !!!!! when is it molly 

WHEN


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: 

My scan is set for EXACTLY 20 weeks- though when she said she wanted to do it between 18 and 20 weeks I was sorely tempted to say 18 weeks! (As that would mean this Thursday!) :haha:

So, there it is, my scan is 21 April at 1000 with a 945 check in. (I made sure I got in, in the morning so that I can update all you turtles before you go sleep. :hugs: ) Omgosh. 2.5 weeks! :yipee: *faint*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> yeah for early scan claire :hugs:
> 
> thanks Jaynie, I am SLIGHTLY annoyed that the job I do is different from the other 3 ladies ....and NO ONE Wants my patch....its hard ! confusing and lots of spreadsheets ....they want the person that covers me to learn it so they dont have to ! I think this is v unfair as the new person would have no one to ask if they got stuck and I was not there....the other person has been with the company 21 years ! yes 21 years and I feel they would be better to learn this and then give help to the newbie ? does that make sense
> 
> anyway FABBO opk sexy pants !!!! you wont get preggo if you keep giving those blow jobs :haha: no matter how nicely he asks ........
> 
> Thanks:hugs: I always get fabbo opks though and only one baby and two non stickys to show for it:cry: But what a collection of opk blazer pics I have now!!:haha:
> 
> Crunchie in a short while you will be into mummy madness and stressing about whether your plump happy baby is guzzling enough milk:baby: Worry not about spreadsheets:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh you need a little frankenhug:hugs: I bought you something from Tesco's today ! your going to LUV it
> 
> can I not create a spreadhseet for BF or something ???? what If I forget everything when on ML and I become that person :help:Click to expand...

Any organised mother will have a bf spreadsheet. I don't see how you could think about breastfeeding without the correct spreadsheet or computer programme for the task :shrug:

I've forgotten everything Crunch. I sometimes try to remember what it was to put on a black pencil skirt and kitten heels at 6am and squish myself on the metro and go in the lift up to floor 32 of the Big Bank Skyscraper and shake hands with Monsieur Le Directeur before teaching him and his team some English:shrug: I sometimes think I dreamt it. At times I look at my red leather briefcase gathering dust and say "'twas all a strange dream..."


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :rofl:
> 
> My scan is set for EXACTLY 20 weeks- though when she said she wanted to do it between 18 and 20 weeks I was sorely tempted to say 18 weeks! (As that would mean this Thursday!) :haha:
> 
> So, there it is, my scan is 21 April at 1000 with a 945 check in. (I made sure I got in, in the morning so that I can update all you turtles before you go sleep. :hugs: ) Omgosh. 2.5 weeks! :yipee: *faint*

Ahhh, how fa-buh-less :yipee:

Are you definitely going to find out what you're having then?


----------



## poas

'Citin stuff Molly!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> I want doesn't get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've threatened my OH with running off into the woods to give birth. I'm tired of people's ridiculous expectations of MY birthing experience. :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, sounds ominous. What's up? Does OH want to video it or something? :shock:Click to expand...

On top of other things, my OH's mother is pushing to be in the delivery room. She knows how I feel about this (that I am not a "public birth" type of person). Ugh! I REALLY don't like the woman, my OH doesn't like her, AND we never see her/talk to her anyway. [-( Where she gets off thinking she has rights to be there, I am sure I don't know. That and to say grumpily that she will wait in the waiting room while I birth and come in just "after it's finished" is just MAD. I will call you when I am damn good and ready woman, now back off. :growlmad: 

Sorry for the rant... it just makes my blood boil.


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies hope everyone had a great day. I had a hard day but that's not abnormal in this place so now just looking forward to cooking dinner. I'm trying something new so I am excited. Hubby finished our room so can't wait to see it and then watching tv tonight and reading. I used to read 3 books a week but stopped a couple months ago n now I'm in the mood again so happy about that! Also will b calling in about 30 min to hear about probes so cross your fingers!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> yeah for early scan claire :hugs:
> 
> thanks Jaynie, I am SLIGHTLY annoyed that the job I do is different from the other 3 ladies ....and NO ONE Wants my patch....its hard ! confusing and lots of spreadsheets ....they want the person that covers me to learn it so they dont have to ! I think this is v unfair as the new person would have no one to ask if they got stuck and I was not there....the other person has been with the company 21 years ! yes 21 years and I feel they would be better to learn this and then give help to the newbie ? does that make sense
> 
> anyway FABBO opk sexy pants !!!! you wont get preggo if you keep giving those blow jobs :haha: no matter how nicely he asks ........
> 
> Thanks:hugs: I always get fabbo opks though and only one baby and two non stickys to show for it:cry: But what a collection of opk blazer pics I have now!!:haha:
> 
> Crunchie in a short while you will be into mummy madness and stressing about whether your plump happy baby is guzzling enough milk:baby: Worry not about spreadsheets:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh you need a little frankenhug:hugs: I bought you something from Tesco's today ! your going to LUV it
> 
> can I not create a spreadhseet for BF or something ???? what If I forget everything when on ML and I become that person :help:Click to expand...
> 
> Any organised mother will have a bf spreadsheet. I don't see how you could think about breastfeeding without the correct spreadsheet or computer programme for the task :shrug:
> 
> I've forgotten everything Crunch. I sometimes try to remember what it was to put on a black pencil skirt and kitten heels at 6am and squish myself on the metro and go in the lift up to floor 32 of the Big Bank Skyscraper and shake hands with Monsieur Le Directeur before teaching him and his team some English:shrug: I sometimes think I dreamt it. At times I look at my red leather briefcase gathering dust and say "'twas all a strange dream..."Click to expand...

I know how much you love being at home with LO but is there any part of you that misses your old life? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Hayley- Happy Birthday turtle dove! I hope you have a fabulous day today! :hugs:
> 
> Sara- Gorgeous pic of you and Miss Sophie. :flower:
> 
> We do not celebrate Mother's Day here until May (if I remember correctly) BUT a VERY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU... including the mothers to be (which is ALL of you TTC turtles.) :hugs:
> 
> Holly- A jog in the rain sounds... refreshing. :thumpup: I can't imagine running... I would have to wear... 5 jog bras? :haha: Measured my...self last night and I've gone from a 38DD to a 38E. I've found that the US and UK have the same measurements... but in FR a 38E is a 100H. :shock:

Oh Molly, I meant to say that my current size is 36E :shock: running or jogging is WAY out of the question!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> I want doesn't get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've threatened my OH with running off into the woods to give birth. I'm tired of people's ridiculous expectations of MY birthing experience. :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, sounds ominous. What's up? Does OH want to video it or something? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> On top of other things, my OH's mother is pushing to be in the delivery room. She knows how I feel about this (that I am not a "public birth" type of person). Ugh! I REALLY don't like the woman, my OH doesn't like her, AND we never see her/talk to her anyway. [-( Where she gets off thinking she has rights to be there, I am sure I don't know. That and to say grumpily that she will wait in the waiting room while I birth and come in just "after it's finished" is just MAD. I will call you when I am damn good and ready woman, now back off. :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the rant... it just makes my blood boil.Click to expand...

Yes, it is rather presumptuous to say the least, particularly when you aren't close normally...'tis odd why she would think this :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I had such an odd dream last night I was holding steve as a baby( he's 0 years younger than me I babysat him n his brothers ) I stolid n talk to hem hey live on my parents block we all became like family. But that was the dream just me holdIng him as be took a nap lol he was such a cute baby. Maybe that was my mind tellin me doesn't matter I I have a boy or girl all babies are amazing! I really don care what I have just want to have a healthy baby.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone this evening? im really tired but i cannot stop cleaning! stopped for a cup of tea and then off again :)
> 
> Wanna come round tomorrow? I'll give you tea between your stints...Click to expand...

will you have sun? i love cleaning in the sun and we will have sun lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Yes, definitely finding out. I have failed in the patience category. :blush: I HAVE TO KNOW! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie have I read that correctly, you've got me a present from tescos?:wohoo:
Is it pants with monkeys on, as in monkeypants? :haha:

An hpt?

Cat food?

OMG I can't wait:wohoo:


OOO no I've got it, it's a cadbury's cream egg?:happydance:

NEWMUMMY has posted me a present too!:dance::mail: I'm da most spoilt Turtle in all Turtle Universe:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh a whole 10 days off work! Not back til next Wednesday. HEAVEN!!
> 
> TMI but last night we FINALLY had sex again after an awful 12 days of celibacy. I was beginning to think my virginity had grown back.
> 
> Holly this is the hoodie I'm wearing. I like green bc I have green eyes
> https://www.republic.co.uk/content/ebiz/republic/invt/83806/83806_md.jpg
> 
> Very nice:thumbup: I don't have green eyes, more's the pity, but green's alright with hazel too. Well I think so:shrug: oh and your top has *S*arachka and *C*harlie initials on it:hugs:
> 
> by the way your virginity probably had grown back, it's like pierced ears, if you don't wear earrings the hole closes up.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I had such an odd dream last night I was holding steve as a baby( he's 0 years younger than me I babysat him n his brothers ) I stolid n talk to hem hey live on my parents block we all became like family. But that was the dream just me holdIng him as be took a nap lol he was such a cute baby. Maybe that was my mind tellin me doesn't matter I I have a boy or girl all babies are amazing! I really don care what I have just want to have a healthy baby.

What a strange dream :wacko: My fingers are well and truly crossed regarding the probes :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Just got off the phone with my doctor's office. As I promised my OH, I informed them on the spotting and they chewed me out a good one and threatened to call my OH. :shock: I assured her there was no need... he was well on me about it already. Now I am off to call in the hospital and set the anatomy scan/GENDER scan. Eeep! :wohoo:
> 
> Holly- Beautious O lines. :thumbup:
> 
> April- Slow down! Or I'll send my OH to yell at you. :haha:

its ok im having breaks but wow its so much harder vacuuming stairs with a bump in the way lol x


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :wave: i'm home early :happydance: we had a nasty thunderstorm here that knocked out the power just after noon. hope all is well with everyone! i headed off to catch up some :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hayley- Happy Birthday turtle dove! I hope you have a fabulous day today! :hugs:
> 
> Sara- Gorgeous pic of you and Miss Sophie. :flower:
> 
> We do not celebrate Mother's Day here until May (if I remember correctly) BUT a VERY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU... including the mothers to be (which is ALL of you TTC turtles.) :hugs:
> 
> Holly- A jog in the rain sounds... refreshing. :thumpup: I can't imagine running... I would have to wear... 5 jog bras? :haha: Measured my...self last night and I've gone from a 38DD to a 38E. I've found that the US and UK have the same measurements... but in FR a 38E is a 100H. :shock:
> 
> Oh Molly, I meant to say that my current size is 36E :shock: running or jogging is WAY out of the question!Click to expand...

Hey Molly..you've got some serious "rack" competition for the next TA's :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh a whole 10 days off work! Not back til next Wednesday. HEAVEN!!
> 
> TMI but last night we FINALLY had sex again after an awful 12 days of celibacy. I was beginning to think my virginity had grown back.
> 
> Holly this is the hoodie I'm wearing. I like green bc I have green eyes
> https://www.republic.co.uk/content/ebiz/republic/invt/83806/83806_md.jpg
> 
> Very nice:thumbup: I don't have green eyes, more's the pity, but green's alright with hazel too. Well I think so:shrug: oh and your top has *S*arachka and *C*harlie initials on it:hugs:
> 
> by the way your virginity probably had grown back, it's like pierced ears, if you don't wear earrings the hole closes up.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Not enough pokes and the hole closes up?! :shock:
> 
> I have weird eyes as my OH puts it. I says they are brown mostly... except in the sun and when I cry, then they are green. He accused me once (a long time ago) of wearing contacts. :haha:
> 
> Sarachka- Love that sweater! I saw SC and thought Santa Claus. :haha: I like Sarachka and Charlie better though! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My eyes are brown, and in the sunlight kind of yellow, although I prefer the term golden:haha:Click to expand...

Oooh! You're a vegetarian vampire! Do you also sparkle in the sun?


----------



## Sarachka

Woa 12 ppl viewing the thread - we must all be online just about


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a great day. I had a hard day but that's not abnormal in this place so now just looking forward to cooking dinner. I'm trying something new so I am excited. Hubby finished our room so can't wait to see it and then watching tv tonight and reading. I used to read 3 books a week but stopped a couple months ago n now I'm in the mood again so happy about that! Also will b calling in about 30 min to hear about probes so cross your fingers!

When you get a mo do share a recipe! I love cooking (eating:blush:) so would love to share yummos:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> I want doesn't get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've threatened my OH with running off into the woods to give birth. I'm tired of people's ridiculous expectations of MY birthing experience. :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, sounds ominous. What's up? Does OH want to video it or something? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> On top of other things, my OH's mother is pushing to be in the delivery room. She knows how I feel about this (that I am not a "public birth" type of person). Ugh! I REALLY don't like the woman, my OH doesn't like her, AND we never see her/talk to her anyway. [-( Where she gets off thinking she has rights to be there, I am sure I don't know. That and to say grumpily that she will wait in the waiting room while I birth and come in just "after it's finished" is just MAD. I will call you when I am damn good and ready woman, now back off. :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the rant... it just makes my blood boil.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is rather presumptuous to say the least, particularly when you aren't close normally...'tis odd why she would think this :shrug:Click to expand...

Her entire personality has changed in the last 3 years... not for the better I'm afraid. She does and says things now that constantly dumbfounds my OH. Me as well but I think it means more that she is shocking her own son. :shrug: I'm not one to put up with in appropriate behaviour and she has overstepped bounds in the last 3 years. She had a "boyfriend" living upstairs a while back that we had only said hello to once and when we went over there to drop something off for her- I caught her telling the girls to just, "Go upstairs and see if (so and so) is awake... he might still be in bed." I said, "Um... no." Honestly, I can't begin to explain how NOT okay that is.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> i bet he says 'sheeet'
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Too right he does!
> 
> The cutest is that, like all French people, he has trouble with 'th' and because he doesn't want to seem incapable and call me Bettany like every other French person he tries really hard with the th and calls me Beffany :awww:
> "Beffany I love your breasts and your bumcrack, will you give me ze blow job now?" :awww: So cute.Click to expand...

:rofl: My BFF's (of crazy lesbian fame) family is French Mauritian and her gran was always moaning about the hant ills in the garden :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie have I read that correctly, you've got me a present from tescos?:wohoo:
> Is it pants with monkeys on, as in monkeypants? :haha:
> 
> An hpt?
> 
> Cat food?
> 
> OMG I can't wait:wohoo:
> 
> 
> OOO no I've got it, it's a cadbury's cream egg?:happydance:
> 
> NEWMUMMY has posted me a present too!:dance::mail: I'm da most spoilt Turtle in all Turtle Universe:cloud9:

ITS A SURPRISE ! you have 2 things coming from me...... THE SUSPENSE !!!!!!

I like to send it from work ( they pay the postage that way :winkwink:) so will have to wait for a couple of days to send this so they dont cotton on......

I think the cream egg would get splatered ???? how about a cream egg bar ??!!!! you had one of those ?????


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my doctor's office. As I promised my OH, I informed them on the spotting and they chewed me out a good one and threatened to call my OH. :shock: I assured her there was no need... he was well on me about it already. Now I am off to call in the hospital and set the anatomy scan/GENDER scan. Eeep! :wohoo:
> 
> Holly- Beautious O lines. :thumbup:
> 
> April- Slow down! Or I'll send my OH to yell at you. :haha:
> 
> its ok im having breaks but wow its so much harder vacuuming stairs with a bump in the way lol xClick to expand...

I can relate!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Molly!!! That's fabulous news!!! That you're going to find out the gender of your :baby: at the upcoming scan and share it with your dear Turtle friends who have shared so much of your ttc journey with you!
> 
> Thanks for deciding to share with us.:flower: I know you were reluctant to find out at first but I'm glad you've seen the light :hugs:

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh a whole 10 days off work! Not back til next Wednesday. HEAVEN!!
> 
> TMI but last night we FINALLY had sex again after an awful 12 days of celibacy. I was beginning to think my virginity had grown back.
> 
> Holly this is the hoodie I'm wearing. I like green bc I have green eyes
> https://www.republic.co.uk/content/ebiz/republic/invt/83806/83806_md.jpg
> 
> Very nice:thumbup: I don't have green eyes, more's the pity, but green's alright with hazel too. Well I think so:shrug: oh and your top has *S*arachka and *C*harlie initials on it:hugs:
> 
> by the way your virginity probably had grown back, it's like pierced ears, if you don't wear earrings the hole closes up.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Not enough pokes and the hole closes up?! :shock:
> 
> I have weird eyes as my OH puts it. I says they are brown mostly... except in the sun and when I cry, then they are green. He accused me once (a long time ago) of wearing contacts. :haha:
> 
> Sarachka- Love that sweater! I saw SC and thought Santa Claus. :haha: I like Sarachka and Charlie better though! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My eyes are brown, and in the sunlight kind of yellow, although I prefer the term golden:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! You're a vegetarian vampire! Do you also sparkle in the sun?Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW



only joking i find out in the morning hehe


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> I want doesn't get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've threatened my OH with running off into the woods to give birth. I'm tired of people's ridiculous expectations of MY birthing experience. :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, sounds ominous. What's up? Does OH want to video it or something? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> On top of other things, my OH's mother is pushing to be in the delivery room. She knows how I feel about this (that I am not a "public birth" type of person). Ugh! I REALLY don't like the woman, my OH doesn't like her, AND we never see her/talk to her anyway. [-( Where she gets off thinking she has rights to be there, I am sure I don't know. That and to say grumpily that she will wait in the waiting room while I birth and come in just "after it's finished" is just MAD. I will call you when I am damn good and ready woman, now back off. :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the rant... it just makes my blood boil.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is rather presumptuous to say the least, particularly when you aren't close normally...'tis odd why she would think this :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Her entire personality has changed in the last 3 years... not for the better I'm afraid. She does and says things now that constantly dumbfounds my OH. Me as well but I think it means more that she is shocking her own son. :shrug: I'm not one to put up with in appropriate behaviour and she has overstepped bounds in the last 3 years. She had a "boyfriend" living upstairs a while back that we had only said hello to once and when we went over there to drop something off for her- I caught her telling the girls to just, "Go upstairs and see if (so and so) is awake... he might still be in bed." I said, "Um... no." Honestly, I can't begin to explain how NOT okay that is.Click to expand...

My Mil keeps calling it "our" baby.....is that slightly odd :shrug:

that is very odd molly my dear xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Yes, definitely finding out. I have failed in the patience category. :blush: I HAVE TO KNOW! :haha:

:haha: Quite right! Will you tell us Turtletonians?? 

:flower::cake: *tries to bribe*


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe

blimey I thought it was April fools again ! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Poas - I am so JEALOUS you can feel baby !!!! when will I when will I !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Woa 12 ppl viewing the thread - we must all be online just about

Turtle party:drunk:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- That would bother me... about your MIL calling it "our" baby but I guess I am just possessive? Territorial? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> I want doesn't get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've threatened my OH with running off into the woods to give birth. I'm tired of people's ridiculous expectations of MY birthing experience. :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, sounds ominous. What's up? Does OH want to video it or something? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> On top of other things, my OH's mother is pushing to be in the delivery room. She knows how I feel about this (that I am not a "public birth" type of person). Ugh! I REALLY don't like the woman, my OH doesn't like her, AND we never see her/talk to her anyway. [-( Where she gets off thinking she has rights to be there, I am sure I don't know. That and to say grumpily that she will wait in the waiting room while I birth and come in just "after it's finished" is just MAD. I will call you when I am damn good and ready woman, now back off. :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the rant... it just makes my blood boil.Click to expand...

Oh stand your ground Miss Molly, MIL arrived 5 min after my oldest was born, didn't say hello, grabbed him from the midwife before DH held him and said "Could you not have waited?"


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> I want doesn't get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've threatened my OH with running off into the woods to give birth. I'm tired of people's ridiculous expectations of MY birthing experience. :growlmad: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, sounds ominous. What's up? Does OH want to video it or something? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> On top of other things, my OH's mother is pushing to be in the delivery room. She knows how I feel about this (that I am not a "public birth" type of person). Ugh! I REALLY don't like the woman, my OH doesn't like her, AND we never see her/talk to her anyway. [-( Where she gets off thinking she has rights to be there, I am sure I don't know. That and to say grumpily that she will wait in the waiting room while I birth and come in just "after it's finished" is just MAD. I will call you when I am damn good and ready woman, now back off. :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the rant... it just makes my blood boil.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh stand your ground Miss Molly, MIL arrived 5 min after my oldest was born, didn't say hello, grabbed him from the midwife before DH held him and said "Could you not have waited?"Click to expand...

:shock:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- That would bother me... about your MIL calling it "our" baby but I guess I am just possessive? Territorial? :shrug:

glad its not just me then ! I just grin at her .....I have slowly been putting in ground rules and she is slowly getting it ! takes her a while


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I will definitely tell you turtles. Probably while I'm in the car before I get home and tell my own family! :rofl: 

April- What time do you find out tomorrow? Or rather, when will we know?? :winkwink:

Trin- I will definitely stand my ground, that's not the problem (stubborn bull here) my issue is that I am not looking forward to the conflict. :/


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I will definitely tell you turtles. Probably while I'm in the car before I get home and tell my own family! :rofl:
> 
> April- What time do you find out tomorrow? Or rather, when will we know?? :winkwink:
> 
> Trin- I will definitely stand my ground, that's not the problem (stubborn bull here) my issue is that I am not looking forward to the conflict. :/

my app is at 11 so i think i will know by at least 12 so you will know as soon as i can get signal on my phone lol x


----------



## Mollykins

STUPID STUPID MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I will definitely tell you turtles. Probably while I'm in the car before I get home and tell my own family! :rofl:
> 
> April- What time do you find out tomorrow? Or rather, when will we know?? :winkwink:
> 
> Trin- I will definitely stand my ground, that's not the problem (stubborn bull here) my issue is that I am not looking forward to the conflict. :/
> 
> my app is at 11 so i think i will know by at least 12 so you will know as soon as i can get signal on my phone lol xClick to expand...

:happydance: I CANNOT WAIT!!! 

I guess........:blue: :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Just got off the phone with my OH, a phone call in which I told him about the gender scan being on 21st Thursday and the OB appointment on 22nd Friday. He immediately went off about the times that I set and told me to reschedule because I didn't schedule them practically and it doesn't work for him... yada yada. I spit off, "Fine, if it's so inconvenient, you don't have to go." He said, "Fine, that's settled." fklags hriowq u4o5i7w6q9p2je glabgdfdlkjgha!


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:

Excuse me.... :sick:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Addie I agree I'd have sent my oh away as he is quite moody! Hope he gets over it soon. And like molly said with ivf it is going to happen and I'm sure you'd rather it's more successful than happens quickly! You'll be pregnant before me anyway!
> 
> Holly! :hi: glad you got some peak :sex: in would be perfect mothers day gift. Was it mothers day in France? I'm sorry your oh doesn't speak English or try to! I forgot to comment the other day think I'd be pissed if I was you too. Just the effort you want. Maybe he could learn 'I love you' 'thanks' and then it's a compromise :shrug: men don't fare well with compromise. Sigh.
> 
> DH's English Vocabulary: As you see a very erudite range...
> 
> tart
> 'it's a load of shit' (my dad taught him that one watching tv together once:haha:)
> breasts
> bumcrack (don't know where that one came from but he likes saying it:shrug:)
> Essex Girl
> blow job
> 
> Funny you mentioned emandi, I sent her a pm today. Trin's a bit invisible too:shrug:
> 
> Off to eat biscuits. Then to the park:thumbup:Click to expand...


:haha:he sounds so funny bless you should record him :thumbup:nice OPK:happydance:



TrinityMom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! (for now :haha:)
> 
> Been really busy at the practice setting up etc and seeing patients today :thumbup: Very happy here. Working 6 days a week 8 - 4 is taking a bit of getting used to but I'll get there. The organic cappuccino will see me through :coffee:
> 
> Yesterday was beautifully dreary and grey and made me feel all londonish :haha: The boys went to play cricket at the varsity field and I went and walked around the field 6 times. Don't know how far it was but it's the size of 2 rugby fields so not too bad. I was hoping it would encourage AF to make an appearance but alas she is still absent :shrug: Had the teensiest amount of spotting on Saturday but nothing since
> 
> *Happy belated birthday Hayls* :cake:
> 
> We only get mother's day in May too but Happy mother's day all you UK mummies


Thankyou dear TRin, glad your new practise is doing well :thumbup:wow you are giving Moll's a run for her money in the rack runnings:winkwink:




HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Quite an interesting list of vocab words your DH has there. :haha: Oh and I meant to say before... the day you were talking of cadbury creme eggs was the day I bought some! When I got online and read that you wanted one, I meant to take a picture for you... should I still or will you turn green? :winkwink:
> 
> Kit- Busy worker bee! Remind me again when your maternity leave starts? I thought you were suppose to have a holiday... what happened to that? :shrug:
> 
> Jaynie- Sorry Adam was toad. I'm glad he apologized though. :thumbup: Oh and I will post pics soon... I wouldn't feel right about doing it now as not all is where it should be yet. :)
> 
> Trin- Glad things are going to well for you in the new practice. :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie- Sorry you are having a frustrating day today. Hope it gets better. :flower:
> 
> I'm going to go into the heart of Paris soon and buy myself a cadbury's cream egg:p
> I heard on the wireless today that Marks & Spencers is re-opening in paris, flagship store on the Champs Elysee- choccie biccies and onion rings here I come \\:D/Click to expand...


onion rings are my fave:cloud9:and tallulas:thumbup:




babyhopes2010 said:


> Nhs called scan on wednesday 11.15 :wohoo:




babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Are you cancelling private scan then Clare? Hi everyone by the way,hope y'all are well and good and content etc etc etc x
> 
> i will see if i can moved it to the beginning of june otherwise i lose my £35 diposit.Im alil worried theres more then one in there:wacko:
> I swear its not all bloat:haha:
> 
> 
> 1 day
> 40 hours
> 2452 minutes
> 147125 seconds
> Not that my counting :blush:Click to expand...

not eager then clare:haha:thats worse than me counting sleeps lol!!



mummyApril said:


> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe

april what a cruel joke:winkwink:cant wait what do you feel your having?

sarachka,kit,ginge, crunchie and anyone else:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna! You poor muffin. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> My abdomen aches from Long Thrust Bruising, we did it in the doggy position last night for the first time in ages and had to change position halfway through since it was ouchy for me. Never have got on well with the doggy position:shrug:

:rofl: it's obv the boys fave though, in fact Adam is lazy! I always have to bare his weight (from behind) or go on top and do all the work in that way :shrug: go figure... As a result though, when I am properly serviced I have quite the flat stomach :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Just got off the phone with my OH, a phone call in which I told him about the gender scan being on 21st Thursday and the OB appointment on 22nd Friday. He immediately went off about the times that I set and told me to reschedule because I didn't schedule them practically and it doesn't work for him... yada yada. I spit off, "Fine, if it's so inconvenient, you don't have to go." He said, "Fine, that's settled." fklags hriowq u4o5i7w6q9p2je glabgdfdlkjgha!

men! i hope you get it solved x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie have I read that correctly, you've got me a present from tescos?:wohoo:
> Is it pants with monkeys on, as in monkeypants? :haha:
> 
> An hpt?
> 
> Cat food?
> 
> OMG I can't wait:wohoo:
> 
> 
> OOO no I've got it, it's a cadbury's cream egg?:happydance:
> 
> NEWMUMMY has posted me a present too!:dance::mail: I'm da most spoilt Turtle in all Turtle Universe:cloud9:
> 
> ITS A SURPRISE ! you have 2 things coming from me...... THE SUSPENSE !!!!!!
> 
> I like to send it from work ( they pay the postage that way :winkwink:) so will have to wait for a couple of days to send this so they dont cotton on......
> 
> I think the cream egg would get splatered ???? how about a cream egg bar ??!!!! you had one of those ?????Click to expand...


OMG OMG 

2WW wait eat your heart out! Newmummy and Crunchie post:wohoo:

Cream egg bar? Didn't know they existed!:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my OH, a phone call in which I told him about the gender scan being on 21st Thursday and the OB appointment on 22nd Friday. He immediately went off about the times that I set and told me to reschedule because I didn't schedule them practically and it doesn't work for him... yada yada. I spit off, "Fine, if it's so inconvenient, you don't have to go." He said, "Fine, that's settled." fklags hriowq u4o5i7w6q9p2je glabgdfdlkjgha!
> 
> men! i hope you get it solved xClick to expand...

Oh it's solved. He's not going. [-(


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Addie I agree I'd have sent my oh away as he is quite moody! Hope he gets over it soon. And like molly said with ivf it is going to happen and I'm sure you'd rather it's more successful than happens quickly! You'll be pregnant before me anyway!
> 
> Holly! :hi: glad you got some peak :sex: in would be perfect mothers day gift. Was it mothers day in France? I'm sorry your oh doesn't speak English or try to! I forgot to comment the other day think I'd be pissed if I was you too. Just the effort you want. Maybe he could learn 'I love you' 'thanks' and then it's a compromise :shrug: men don't fare well with compromise. Sigh.
> 
> DH's English Vocabulary: As you see a very erudite range...
> 
> tart
> 'it's a load of shit' (my dad taught him that one watching tv together once:haha:)
> breasts
> bumcrack (don't know where that one came from but he likes saying it:shrug:)
> Essex Girl
> blow job
> 
> Funny you mentioned emandi, I sent her a pm today. Trin's a bit invisible too:shrug:
> 
> Off to eat biscuits. Then to the park:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha:he sounds so funny bless you should record him :thumbup:nice OPK:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm here! I'm here! (for now :haha:)
> 
> Been really busy at the practice setting up etc and seeing patients today :thumbup: Very happy here. Working 6 days a week 8 - 4 is taking a bit of getting used to but I'll get there. The organic cappuccino will see me through :coffee:
> 
> Yesterday was beautifully dreary and grey and made me feel all londonish :haha: The boys went to play cricket at the varsity field and I went and walked around the field 6 times. Don't know how far it was but it's the size of 2 rugby fields so not too bad. I was hoping it would encourage AF to make an appearance but alas she is still absent :shrug: Had the teensiest amount of spotting on Saturday but nothing since
> 
> *Happy belated birthday Hayls* :cake:
> 
> We only get mother's day in May too but Happy mother's day all you UK mummiesClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankyou dear TRin, glad your new practise is doing well :thumbup:wow you are giving Moll's a run for her money in the rack runnings:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Quite an interesting list of vocab words your DH has there. :haha: Oh and I meant to say before... the day you were talking of cadbury creme eggs was the day I bought some! When I got online and read that you wanted one, I meant to take a picture for you... should I still or will you turn green? :winkwink:
> 
> Kit- Busy worker bee! Remind me again when your maternity leave starts? I thought you were suppose to have a holiday... what happened to that? :shrug:
> 
> Jaynie- Sorry Adam was toad. I'm glad he apologized though. :thumbup: Oh and I will post pics soon... I wouldn't feel right about doing it now as not all is where it should be yet. :)
> 
> Trin- Glad things are going to well for you in the new practice. :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie- Sorry you are having a frustrating day today. Hope it gets better. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to go into the heart of Paris soon and buy myself a cadbury's cream egg:p
> I heard on the wireless today that Marks & Spencers is re-opening in paris, flagship store on the Champs Elysee- choccie biccies and onion rings here I come \\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> onion rings are my fave:cloud9:and tallulas:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Nhs called scan on wednesday 11.15 :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Are you cancelling private scan then Clare? Hi everyone by the way,hope y'all are well and good and content etc etc etc xClick to expand...
> 
> i will see if i can moved it to the beginning of june otherwise i lose my £35 diposit.Im alil worried theres more then one in there:wacko:
> I swear its not all bloat:haha:
> 
> 
> 1 day
> 40 hours
> 2452 minutes
> 147125 seconds
> Not that my counting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> not eager then clare:haha:thats worse than me counting sleeps lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning heheClick to expand...
> 
> april what a cruel joke:winkwink:cant wait what do you feel your having?
> 
> sarachka,kit,ginge, crunchie and anyone else:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

oh goodness i missed your birthday!!! i feel terrible Happy Belated birthday! did you have a good day?! 
Im really not sure from the sickness a girl, but everything else including the scan looking very much like OH from the side a boy! lol im just confused lol x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie have I read that correctly, you've got me a present from tescos?:wohoo:
> Is it pants with monkeys on, as in monkeypants? :haha:
> 
> An hpt?
> 
> Cat food?
> 
> OMG I can't wait:wohoo:
> 
> 
> OOO no I've got it, it's a cadbury's cream egg?:happydance:
> 
> NEWMUMMY has posted me a present too!:dance::mail: I'm da most spoilt Turtle in all Turtle Universe:cloud9:
> 
> ITS A SURPRISE ! you have 2 things coming from me...... THE SUSPENSE !!!!!!
> 
> I like to send it from work ( they pay the postage that way :winkwink:) so will have to wait for a couple of days to send this so they dont cotton on......
> 
> I think the cream egg would get splatered ???? how about a cream egg bar ??!!!! you had one of those ?????Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG OMG
> 
> 2WW wait eat your heart out! Newmummy and Crunchie post:wohoo:
> 
> Cream egg bar? Didn't know they existed!:haha:Click to expand...

Mmm... I think I will have a creme egg just now. :munch: Though I am going to google that creme bar... *drool*


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my OH, a phone call in which I told him about the gender scan being on 21st Thursday and the OB appointment on 22nd Friday. He immediately went off about the times that I set and told me to reschedule because I didn't schedule them practically and it doesn't work for him... yada yada. I spit off, "Fine, if it's so inconvenient, you don't have to go." He said, "Fine, that's settled." fklags hriowq u4o5i7w6q9p2je glabgdfdlkjgha!
> 
> men! i hope you get it solved xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh it's solved. He's not going. [-(Click to expand...

are you ok or is that a stupid question? x


----------



## Mollykins

Here you go Holly.
 



Attached Files:







creme bar.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> yeah for early scan claire :hugs:
> 
> thanks Jaynie, I am SLIGHTLY annoyed that the job I do is different from the other 3 ladies ....and NO ONE Wants my patch....its hard ! confusing and lots of spreadsheets ....they want the person that covers me to learn it so they dont have to ! I think this is v unfair as the new person would have no one to ask if they got stuck and I was not there....the other person has been with the company 21 years ! yes 21 years and I feel they would be better to learn this and then give help to the newbie ? does that make sense
> 
> anyway FABBO opk sexy pants !!!! you wont get preggo if you keep giving those blow jobs :haha: no matter how nicely he asks ........

I just know how shit it is when you hate your job like i said the other day it's so pants because of how much time we spend there really we should get constant rewards and credit. My time (and yours) is valuable to me and so going to work to be treated like shit is not my cuppo tea. I'm sure that most of the time the frustration comes from the fact that you can't just say 'fuck off' I say it to my mum every day :haha: but I mean it lover, chin up you aren't there long and really it;s not your problem when you are on mat leave. You can get all :smug: when you come back from mat leave because you were all right about how the system should be set up in your absence. But really, I don't mind you worrying about work as you are still there but when you are on mat leave i will be :growlmad: if I hear that they have rang you or mithered you in any way. :gun: :grrr: :ninja:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my OH, a phone call in which I told him about the gender scan being on 21st Thursday and the OB appointment on 22nd Friday. He immediately went off about the times that I set and told me to reschedule because I didn't schedule them practically and it doesn't work for him... yada yada. I spit off, "Fine, if it's so inconvenient, you don't have to go." He said, "Fine, that's settled." fklags hriowq u4o5i7w6q9p2je glabgdfdlkjgha!
> 
> men! i hope you get it solved xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh it's solved. He's not going. [-(Click to expand...

Ahh, he'll not want to miss it surely..he's been so keen to know and all :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe

Respect and all that, but :cry: nonetheless
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my OH, a phone call in which I told him about the gender scan being on 21st Thursday and the OB appointment on 22nd Friday. He immediately went off about the times that I set and told me to reschedule because I didn't schedule them practically and it doesn't work for him... yada yada. I spit off, "Fine, if it's so inconvenient, you don't have to go." He said, "Fine, that's settled." fklags hriowq u4o5i7w6q9p2je glabgdfdlkjgha!
> 
> men! i hope you get it solved xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh it's solved. He's not going. [-(Click to expand...
> 
> are you ok or is that a stupid question? xClick to expand...

I'm fine... I'm angry... and I feel that maybe I jumped to that angry place a little quicker than I normally would because I was just thinking of his mum. :growlmad: Regardless. I do not like his response... if he doesn't want to go, then he absolutely doesn't have to.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe
> 
> Respect and all that, but :cry: nonetheless
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

You missed the fine print love. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> :rofl:
> 
> My scan is set for EXACTLY 20 weeks- though when she said she wanted to do it between 18 and 20 weeks I was sorely tempted to say 18 weeks! (As that would mean this Thursday!) :haha:
> 
> So, there it is, my scan is 21 April at 1000 with a 945 check in. (I made sure I got in, in the morning so that I can update all you turtles before you go sleep. :hugs: ) Omgosh. 2.5 weeks! :yipee: *faint*

I am so excited at this news Molly! :yipee: and Hi by the way!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my OH, a phone call in which I told him about the gender scan being on 21st Thursday and the OB appointment on 22nd Friday. He immediately went off about the times that I set and told me to reschedule because I didn't schedule them practically and it doesn't work for him... yada yada. I spit off, "Fine, if it's so inconvenient, you don't have to go." He said, "Fine, that's settled." fklags hriowq u4o5i7w6q9p2je glabgdfdlkjgha!
> 
> men! i hope you get it solved xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh it's solved. He's not going. [-(Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, he'll not want to miss it surely..he's been so keen to know and all :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sure we'll talk it out more when he gets home but I will not be for groveling for him to go. I am perfectly capable of going at it alone.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe
> 
> Respect and all that, but :cry: nonetheless
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the fine print love. :haha:Click to expand...

i feel bad now lol x


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe
> 
> Respect and all that, but :cry: nonetheless
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

i missed it the 1st time too! :haha:


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> Poas - I am so JEALOUS you can feel baby !!!! when will I when will I !!!!!

I think it's because of scar tissue in my uterus or something, I felt Harri really early too, but I'm sure you'll feel yours soon :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my OH, a phone call in which I told him about the gender scan being on 21st Thursday and the OB appointment on 22nd Friday. He immediately went off about the times that I set and told me to reschedule because I didn't schedule them practically and it doesn't work for him... yada yada. I spit off, "Fine, if it's so inconvenient, you don't have to go." He said, "Fine, that's settled." fklags hriowq u4o5i7w6q9p2je glabgdfdlkjgha!
> 
> men! i hope you get it solved xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh it's solved. He's not going. [-(Click to expand...
> 
> are you ok or is that a stupid question? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm fine... I'm angry... and I feel that maybe I jumped to that angry place a little quicker than I normally would because I was just thinking of his mum. :growlmad: Regardless. I do not like his response... if he doesn't want to go, then he absolutely doesn't have to.Click to expand...

men can just be so dur sometimes! id react exactly the same as you too if OH didnt want to go thats fine il take someone else lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Luna are you still suffering bad? i feel for you i hope it eases soon! but i reckon youll be having a girl lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:

Evening Luna https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/wcmange.gif

There was a mummy at the park this evening with a daughter called Luna! Obviously I thought massively of you:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:

:awww: poor dear! i had a bit of the voms last night and thought of you. mine only lasted an hour or two and i was pathetic, so u definitely have my sympathy babe :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:
> 
> :awww: poor dear! i had a bit of the voms last night and thought of you. mine only lasted an hour or two and i was pathetic, so u definitely have my sympathy babe :hugs:Click to expand...

... You had the whats dear Newbie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Luna are you still suffering bad? i feel for you i hope it eases soon! but i reckon youll be having a girl lol x

Me never sick when me have girl. :smug: Sister sick when have boy :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie have I read that correctly, you've got me a present from tescos?:wohoo:
> Is it pants with monkeys on, as in monkeypants? :haha:
> 
> An hpt?
> 
> Cat food?
> 
> OMG I can't wait:wohoo:
> 
> 
> OOO no I've got it, it's a cadbury's cream egg?:happydance:
> 
> NEWMUMMY has posted me a present too!:dance::mail: I'm da most spoilt Turtle in all Turtle Universe:cloud9:

I'll be sending da munkie and mummy some post too on Wednesday! It's like Christmas all over again!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Luna are you still suffering bad? i feel for you i hope it eases soon! but i reckon youll be having a girl lol x
> 
> Me never sick when me have girl. :smug: Sister sick when have boy :haha:Click to expand...

they also say the more active you are less likely to be sick?! maybe i AM having a boy with sickness!


----------



## Mollykins

I need steamed broccoli and cauliflower with cheese sauce.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh a whole 10 days off work! Not back til next Wednesday. HEAVEN!!
> 
> TMI but last night we FINALLY had sex again after an awful 12 days of celibacy. I was beginning to think my virginity had grown back.
> 
> Holly this is the hoodie I'm wearing. I like green bc I have green eyes
> https://www.republic.co.uk/content/ebiz/republic/invt/83806/83806_md.jpg
> 
> Very nice:thumbup: I don't have green eyes, more's the pity, but green's alright with hazel too. Well I think so:shrug: oh and your top has *S*arachka and *C*harlie initials on it:hugs:
> 
> by the way your virginity probably had grown back, it's like pierced ears, if you don't wear earrings the hole closes up.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Not enough pokes and the hole closes up?! :shock:
> 
> I have weird eyes as my OH puts it. I says they are brown mostly... except in the sun and when I cry, then they are green. He accused me once (a long time ago) of wearing contacts. :haha:
> 
> Sarachka- Love that sweater! I saw SC and thought Santa Claus. :haha: I like Sarachka and Charlie better though! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My eyes are brown, and in the sunlight kind of yellow, although I prefer the term golden:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! You're a vegetarian vampire! Do you also sparkle in the sun?Click to expand...

My boyfriend Edward is a veggie vampire. Dead hard especially when I get my :witch: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i should not of bought the apple smelling Dettol wipes as i now want to wash the walls with them, obviously i cant as the paint will come off...but i am trying to find things to clean with them! I dont think OH would appreciate walking in seeing me cleaning the floors with wipes lol


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I need steamed broccoli and cauliflower with cheese sauce.

omg i really want this now that sounds so nice!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe

N O


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe
> 
> N OClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need steamed broccoli and cauliflower with cheese sauce.
> 
> omg i really want this now that sounds so nice!Click to expand...

I know! Mmmm!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> HA! HA! HA!
> 
> *April Fool!!!!*
> 
> :fool:
> 
> 
> I haven't even O'd yet :rofl:

:rofl: i know i'm late but i had to comment. i did the same thing to a friend. sent her a pic of an old OPK and told her it was an HPT :haha: good one bethany :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:

Yeah but you've only 215 days to go now! :haha: sorry I seen your ticker and then thought that's not such a good positive ticker for one so sick like yourself!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am a yellow eyed carnivore https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif Who missed all the small print:shrug: But must go to bed for a chance of babygravy:happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:
> 
> :awww: poor dear! i had a bit of the voms last night and thought of you. mine only lasted an hour or two and i was pathetic, so u definitely have my sympathy babe :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ... You had the whats dear Newbie?Click to expand...

Voms... i was puking last night :sick: i think i ate something that didn't agree with me :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:
> 
> :awww: poor dear! i had a bit of the voms last night and thought of you. mine only lasted an hour or two and i was pathetic, so u definitely have my sympathy babe :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ... You had the whats dear Newbie?Click to expand...
> 
> Voms... i was puking last night :sick: i think i ate something that didn't agree with me :nope:Click to expand...

Are you sure that's all it was?? :winkwink: FX.


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly and GOOD LUCK! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe
> 
> Respect and all that, but :cry: nonetheless
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i missed it the 1st time too! :haha:Click to expand...

Ditto!!!!!!!!! April you joker you!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO STAY TEAM YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> only joking i find out in the morning hehe
> 
> Respect and all that, but :cry: nonetheless
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i missed it the 1st time too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto!!!!!!!!! April you joker you!Click to expand...

hehe sorry


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Poas - I am so JEALOUS you can feel baby !!!! when will I when will I !!!!!
> 
> I think it's because of scar tissue in my uterus or something, I felt Harri really early too, but I'm sure you'll feel yours soon :)Click to expand...

you can feel second babies sooner too crunch i think crunch so don't be worrying and all that.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:
> 
> Evening Luna https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/wcmange.gif
> 
> There was a mummy at the park this evening with a daughter called Luna! Obviously I thought massively of you:hugs:Click to expand...

I am aware that I am spamming the thread in my effort to catch up! You talk a lot when i'm not here :-k starting to get suspicious! Buuuuut I just had to tell you that that is Victoria Beckham's name choice I heard years ago she liked the name Luna and thought she would grow out of it. Turns out she likes Coco and Luna but she's already named her dog Coco so she obviously can't have that!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:
> 
> Evening Luna https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/wcmange.gif
> 
> There was a mummy at the park this evening with a daughter called Luna! Obviously I thought massively of you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware that I am spamming the thread in my effort to catch up! You talk a lot when i'm not here :-k starting to get suspicious! Buuuuut I just had to tell you that that is Victoria Beckham's name choice I heard years ago she liked the name Luna and thought she would grow out of it. Turns out she likes Coco and Luna but she's already named her dog Coco so she obviously can't have that!Click to expand...

:haha: "What's your dogs name?" "Coco" What's your daughter's name?" "Coco."


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I am a yellow eyed carnivore https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif Who missed all the small print:shrug: But must go to bed for a chance of babygravy:happydance:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good night Holly..hope you get your first class ticket to Humpsville :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

b n b isnt working :(


----------



## Mollykins

I finally got through April. BnB has not even been loading... :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> b n b isnt working :(

I know..I'm about ready to give up...it's driving me bananas :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Mmm... banana smoothie.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Mmm... banana smoothie.

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i think its being ok now, it took forever for me to get it to load


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Mmm... banana smoothie.

Only if it's made with ice cream :cloud9:

Well, I've had enough of staring at a screen that has frozen, so I'll say goodnight while I've managed to get to the reply box!

Night night one and all..sorry if I haven't said hello to you tonight...this internet bloomin' thing is a real pain sometimes :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit, sleep well. Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## addie25

Well they called and thry said it's coming along great but can't predict when they will b done as of now so to call back next Monday this is maddening! I cant even tart ivf till his is ready btdt won't know it's ready till hr day it's ready basically so ugh I dunk my ivf doctor said it usually doesn't take them more than a month n it's been 2 weeks so cross fingers!!!


----------



## mummyApril

well im off to have a bath and go to bed ready for tomorrow! i think i may be sick! ahhh lol good night everyone x


----------



## firstbaby25

My bnb wouldn't load either so I watched the orphan with my OH! Quite good. 

Sorry that I missed you all properly like we all know bnb plays games with us sometimes. I'm sure I had fantabulous indivisual comments or something else to say I am sure. 

I hope you all :sleep: well and/or enjoy the rest of your days :flower: 

Much love, til tomorrow in turtleonia...

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi, Turtles :flower:
> 
> Excuse me.... :sick:
> 
> :awww: poor dear! i had a bit of the voms last night and thought of you. mine only lasted an hour or two and i was pathetic, so u definitely have my sympathy babe :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ... You had the whats dear Newbie?Click to expand...
> 
> Voms... i was puking last night :sick: i think i ate something that didn't agree with me :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure that's all it was?? :winkwink: FX.Click to expand...

:haha: i wish! no bd'ing around O this month. i hope to get back in the ttc saddle after this cycle :happydance: I had my appt with the new obgyn and she told me to try for another 6 months before bothering with fertility testing. Since we haven't actively been trying the whole time it's still early to explore that avenue and she wants to avoid unnecessary stress and expenses if i can get pregnant on my own


----------



## Crunchie

Morning my dears !!!

April can't wait for your news xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

April good luck today! Literally going to be on pins! 

Morning all just having a :coffee: then I really should shower and get ready for a day at work! I stayed at my mum's last night as she stayed at her sisters and so I am all ready to go except I am a little tired :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning!

One more sleep :wohoo:


----------



## poas

Have a great scan April :) lol, I didn't really know how to word that?!
Morning all!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :flower:

How are all you lovelies doing this dreary Tuesday? It's oh so grey and 'orrible here :nope: Hope it's nicer where you are.

Last night on here was a nightmare! So far so good this morning though :thumbup: Technology eh? :shrug:

April...good luck this morning...I'm eagerly awaiting your news :happydance:

Jaynie...happy working, have a good day lovely :hugs:

Clare...only 1 day!!!!!! :wohoo:

Crunchie...Good morning to you too...hope the annoying people at work are a bit less annoying today.

Lissy..hello m'love, hope you're good today :flower:

A big :hugs: to everyone else..hope you all have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

It was terrible on here last night! I am relaxing so far today working at my own pace while the mother isn't here!


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning all I didn't sleep last night! :(


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> It was terrible on here last night! I am relaxing so far today working at my own pace while the mother isn't here!

Quite right too! What's going on with the house situation?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Good morning all I didn't sleep last night! :(

Aww, were you too excited or not feeling great?

I wonder if you have a :pink: or a :blue: cantaloupe :shrug::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all I didn't sleep last night! :(
> 
> Aww, were you too excited or not feeling great?
> 
> I wonder if you have a :pink: or a :blue: cantaloupe :shrug::happydance:Click to expand...

i kept having dreams about people voting girl or boy and just kept waking up thinking what could it be haha, i hope it doesnt stay a cantaloupe i want to shop for girl or boy today! :)


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone tres excited and nervous! we are leaving in 15 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

i just told OH that we have a cantaloupe today and he said 'but thats an animal' haha x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i just told OH that we have a cantaloupe today and he said 'but thats an animal' haha x

:haha: bless!


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning all!!!

April!!! Nearly time! So excited! Hope you have a lovely time and I can't wait to hear the results!!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It was terrible on here last night! I am relaxing so far today working at my own pace while the mother isn't here!
> 
> Quite right too! What's going on with the house situation?Click to expand...

It's looking more like the end of this month :shrug: I'm used to it now! Hopefully this time next month Kit we will be in. We're now waiting for the landlady to come back from holiday so we can sign up and stuff. Wonder how Moomin is doing with moving and stuff?


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEECHKA Thank you so so much for my GORGEOUS necklace I absolutely love it! You were right about thinking it was right for me - it's just my cup of tea! The note was so sweet. Wow now the challenge is really on for me to send nice mail!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

That's good that BnB was down last night, less catching up for me to do:book: I woke up at 3am, an owl was twit-twooing really loudly just outside our bedroom window. I couldn't get back to sleep but I finished LO's red and white stripey jumper in the dead of night :happydance:

Spermination complete for this month so just got to sit back and twiddle my thumbs until my bacon arrives in the post now. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Endormi/vacances-hamac-2843.gif

I missed April's April Fool the first time round, but you can do April Fools any day you like with a name like yours:haha:

GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN!:thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Remember my tea party last Tuesday but the lady wasn't there? Well she called by this morning- we'd got our wires crossed, it was Tuesday of this week, so I have a tea party at 4pm today in the House of Curiosities:coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It was terrible on here last night! I am relaxing so far today working at my own pace while the mother isn't here!
> 
> Quite right too! What's going on with the house situation?Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking more like the end of this month :shrug: I'm used to it now! Hopefully this time next month Kit we will be in. We're now waiting for the landlady to come back from holiday so we can sign up and stuff. Wonder how Moomin is doing with moving and stuff?Click to expand...

Getting there slowly but surely then...it's probably not a bad thing considering how you've been feeling. 

I was wondering the same about Moomin. She's disappeared again!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Well done Bethany on spermination, just waiting now! We got some :sex: in last night. I don't feel so old now :D... I haven't done a lot of knitting since starting here because of the time. I am bringing it with me when I come to stay on Wednesday and I think I will get some quality knitting done. 

Your party sounds good, at the same time I get to go and sign on, got to tell them I am canvassing for work with my mum and see what happens... They did say that me marketing is basically me looking for work so benefits aren't affected. 

Sarachka post pics of turtle mail! Pweeeeaaaase? 

I am stil not washed! :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HAYLEECHKA Thank you so so much for my GORGEOUS necklace I absolutely love it! You were right about thinking it was right for me - it's just my cup of tea! The note was so sweet. Wow now the challenge is really on for me to send nice mail!!

Ooo, lucky you!! Can we have a pic please? :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Here's my hayleymaily

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cf8b9199.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/be5fd410.jpg

Alice thought it was for her and tried to run away with it!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5fee71d1.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> That's good that BnB was down last night, less catching up for me to do:book: I woke up at 3am, an owl was twit-twooing really loudly just outside our bedroom window. I couldn't get back to sleep but I finished LO's red and white stripey jumper in the dead of night :happydance:
> 
> Spermination complete for this month so just got to sit back and twiddle my thumbs until my bacon arrives in the post now. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Endormi/vacances-hamac-2843.gif
> 
> I missed April's April Fool the first time round, but you can do April Fools any day you like with a name like yours:haha:
> 
> GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN!:thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Remember my tea party last Tuesday but the lady wasn't there? Well she called by this morning- we'd got our wires crossed, it was Tuesday of this week, so I have a tea party at 4pm today in the House of Curiosities:coffee:

Well done on... 1) Getting yours 2)Jumper completion 3)Getting to the bottom of last week's mystery :thumbup:

I want to come to the lady's house....do you think she'd mind? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Here's my hayleymaily
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cf8b9199.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/be5fd410.jpg
> 
> Alice thought it was for her and tried to run away with it!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5fee71d1.jpg

That's really lovely Sarachka...Hayley, what lovely taste you have :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Is it 7 minutes til April finds out? Or what? Hahahaha! I can't wait.

Sezi how lucky you are such a gorgeous gift :D Hayley you big spoiler you! X


----------



## new mummy2010

Good luck today april x x


----------



## addie25

Sara that is Sokol pretty! How is everyone this morning??? I had a lovely night our room looks great just need to buy blinds so I sat in there all evening relaxing and reading. I decided I need a hobby. I already play piano n I love sports but at 26 they do not have teams :/ n none of my friends play sports anyway for some reason. What should I do di u think?


----------



## addie25

Yay newbie I bet u get preggy next cycle. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just rushed off after that last post of mine...for a sleep:haha: LO fell asleep so I had to grab my chance to catch up after the live owl concert last night!

*Sarachka* what a lucky turtle you are with that beautious necklace:hugs: I checked my postbox for Hayley mail but I still have the excitement to come:happydance:

*Kit *of course you can come to the ladies house for tea:coffee: She wouldn't mind at all!

Hands up if you can get to London easily? 
I'm planning a trip to the UK at the end of May and thought it would be great to meet up in Hyde Park or something, I'm an hour or so to the proper centre of London from my parent's place in Essex and could easily get the train up with LO. Just an idea, if there are any takers let me know:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Sara that is Sokol pretty! How is everyone this morning??? I had a lovely night our room looks great just need to buy blinds so I sat in there all evening relaxing and reading. I decided I need a hobby. I already play piano n I love sports but at 26 they do not have teams :/ n none of my friends play sports anyway for some reason. What should I do di u think?

How about card making or scrapbooking? I'm SO into this right now! I'm currently browsing ebay for job lots of scraps of ribbon etc. I loooove it.

You've got the knitters/crocheters like Holly and Jaynie on here too if you fancy that.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Hands up if you can get to London easily?
> I'm planning a trip to the UK at the end of May and thought it would be great to meet up in Hyde Park or something, I'm an hour or so to the proper centre of London from my parent's place in Essex and could easily get the train up with LO. Just an idea, if there are any takers let me know:flower:

https://data.whicdn.com/images/3133765/SDFGDFG-600x450_large.jpg?1280014257

oh! oh! me! me! me! I'm also about an hour's train ride for central London.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Sara that is Sokol pretty! How is everyone this morning??? I had a lovely night our room looks great just need to buy blinds so I sat in there all evening relaxing and reading. I decided I need a hobby. I already play piano n I love sports but at 26 they do not have teams :/ n none of my friends play sports anyway for some reason. What should I do di u think?

Things I like doing; (in no particular order)

Rollerblading
Embroidery
Woodwork
Sculpture
Painting and drawing (oil, watercolour, all materials:shrug:)
Gardening
Cycling
Running
Swimming
Tennis (need a partner though, never one around when you want one:haha:)
Knitting/crochet
Sewing
Animals (not sure if 'animals' is a hobby as such, but I like reading about them and caring for my own:shrug:)

Writing, reading, piano and cooking I also like but haven't put down since I know you do those already!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

O and my friend has just taken up photography in a photography club and loves it. And I'd do rowing myself if I had the time and money, there are some great rowing clubs on the Seine. And I'd do windsurfing if I lived by the sea.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know what you mean about the teams thing addie, I'd love to play recreational hockey since I loved it at school, but I think I'm already in the lawn bowling category of age:haha: I'd have to be an International level player to be allowed in any team!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands up if you can get to London easily?
> I'm planning a trip to the UK at the end of May and thought it would be great to meet up in Hyde Park or something, I'm an hour or so to the proper centre of London from my parent's place in Essex and could easily get the train up with LO. Just an idea, if there are any takers let me know:flower:
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/3133765/SDFGDFG-600x450_large.jpg?1280014257
> 
> oh! oh! me! me! me! I'm also about an hour's train ride for central London.Click to expand...

Yay! A taker for the turtle day trip! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe Erin and Alex could come to London too:happydance:

Off for lunch...:munch:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

oooh look at these gorgeous craft rooms, how I wish I had one!

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8195150/WhiteelfaCraftRoom_large.jpg?1301002552

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8195157/craft+room+inspiration_large.jpg?1301002571

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8195120/craft5_large.jpg?1301002488

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8195104/6a00d83451cfcb69e2010534b8524d970c-500wi_large.?1301002433


----------



## mummyApril

I'm having a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Iv had lots of tears but happy ones and now I'm going shopping XxxxxX


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> I'm having a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Iv had lots of tears but happy ones and now I'm going shopping XxxxxX

OH MY GOD! Congrats April!! That's sooooo awesome, I am so happy for you! Go and buy up the whole town in BLUE


----------



## firstbaby25

Yay! April! A boy you have each sex now! Any names? Congratulations! Such a good news! :D... You off shopping yet? 

Holly I could do a London trip although I would need some dates and whatnot. I live 200 miles from London but my dad would let me stay there for a couple of nights (I would of course have to suffer that fool but it would be worth it) as he is always on at me for going there, you know cause it's your childrens responsibility to make sure they see you! (Sarcasm)


----------



## Crunchie

April that's amazing xxxxxx big hugs


----------



## addie25

Yay April congrats go crazy buying blue!


----------



## TrinityMom

april! Congratulations! Welcome to the boy-mommy club!


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly! I want to come to London and picnic with the Turtles in Hyde park! Need to find someone with air-miles or something :-k

I feel so grown up. I had a credit card machine installed in my room today :happydance:

AF is here with a vengeance! At least I get to have tickers again even though we're not ttc...or even having sex :blush: Not as bad as my friend tho who said that she and her dh haven't done the deed for 26 weeks!

Must sort out ticker issue...I tried last night but gave up and didn't even say goodnight because of the bloody bnb issue

Diana has gone on leave. And it's school holidays. So we have Charlotte temping for us. Charlotte pronounced Char-lit not Shar-lit...like a little char my dh says :haha: She has BO and doesn't speak english so it could be a challenging 2 weeks :nope:

I am stressing SOOOOOO much about money. We applied for an extension to our homeloan at the beginning of Feb and have just found out that the banker we were dealing with has resigned and didn't submit all our documents and now we have to start the whole process again! I have just been to the bank and met with the manager and thrown my toys out the cot and had a general tantrum. It's not a straightforward application because we are consolidating debts so it has to have a motivation with it to explain that but she did none of that. In the meantime, I had a mc, had to go to hospital, moved my practice and had to pay those expenses so my pristine credit cards are now maxed out. ANd the charity has no money (again) and I have to carry those expenses. It's like juggling hand grenades at the moment and just waiting for one of them to go off

Sorry, rant over


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: trin I hate money problems and I especially hate it when banks are shit. They should do their job didn't they start as all customer friendly you put your money in there and they make interest off your wages and then they can't go fill a loan application or send paperwork. SHOCKING! 

My mum has just turned up for work... Good job i have done loads today really! Ha! I need to do some more stuff and then I have to shower and go to the Job Centre, such joys! Ha! I love the pink tickers you have but one hasn't worked trin unless it's to do with licensing for us Uk-ers? we can't see it perhaps?


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY! PAINT THE TOWN BLUE!!!:happydance:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-grrrr-559.gif

That's fab mummyapril:hugs: Your dd's will be delighted!:flower:

In a rush, will be back later:kiss:

Hello Trin:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Holly :hugs: Hi Jaynie :hi:

I think the tickers are sorted now

For all you weather watching turtles, it's a chilly 24C today :haha: and rainy :rain:

Oh and I've just been let in on the code words for the shop. My best is "there's some tartrazine in this" which means 'dodgy customer, hide your valuables' :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I'm having a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Iv had lots of tears but happy ones and now I'm going shopping XxxxxX

:wohoo: :yipee:

*Congratulations April!!! I'm so pleased for you!! Now get shopping at once!! *


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...as you know I'm really close to London so a meet up sounds like fun if you don't mind me joining in? I will of course be rather voluminous by then so providing it's true that weebles only wobble and they don't actually fall down, I'M IN!!! :smug: :happydance:

Oh, it'd have to be a weekend for me though..I don't know if that's what you were planning?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Holly! I want to come to London and picnic with the Turtles in Hyde park! Need to find someone with air-miles or something :-k
> 
> I feel so grown up. I had a credit card machine installed in my room today :happydance:
> 
> AF is here with a vengeance! At least I get to have tickers again even though we're not ttc...or even having sex :blush: Not as bad as my friend tho who said that she and her dh haven't done the deed for 26 weeks!
> 
> Must sort out ticker issue...I tried last night but gave up and didn't even say goodnight because of the bloody bnb issue
> 
> Diana has gone on leave. And it's school holidays. So we have Charlotte temping for us. Charlotte pronounced Char-lit not Shar-lit...like a little char my dh says :haha: She has BO and doesn't speak english so it could be a challenging 2 weeks :nope:
> 
> I am stressing SOOOOOO much about money. We applied for an extension to our homeloan at the beginning of Feb and have just found out that the banker we were dealing with has resigned and didn't submit all our documents and now we have to start the whole process again! I have just been to the bank and met with the manager and thrown my toys out the cot and had a general tantrum. It's not a straightforward application because we are consolidating debts so it has to have a motivation with it to explain that but she did none of that. In the meantime, I had a mc, had to go to hospital, moved my practice and had to pay those expenses so my pristine credit cards are now maxed out. ANd the charity has no money (again) and I have to carry those expenses. It's like juggling hand grenades at the moment and just waiting for one of them to go off
> 
> Sorry, rant over

Hiya Trin :wave:

Wow, as usual it's all go for you! Glad AF has made an appearance...onwards and upwards :thumbup:

Sorry cash is so tight at the moment..nothing worse. I hope you win the lottery (please rememebr your turtle friends if you do :flower::winkwink:) If not, I hope it all comes good at the bank - FX'd :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

April you are due on my grandad's birthday :cloud9: a leo/virgo crossover!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin.

There is a facebook app that tracks babies progress... I.E. 'I am 35 weeks today and I am carrying 5lbs of baby not including placenta, umbilical chord...Mummy should read Ina May's guide to Childbirth...' There you go, your fave author! On facebook being recommended.


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! Ur so lucky it's almost time to go home from work where u live. I have 5 and a half hours!!! I can't wait to get back to my new room :) n relax. I am reading beastly it's a very good book. It's becoming a movie soon DVr wait. How r ur days going?


----------



## Mollykins

:yipee: *YAY APRIL!!!*


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone, i have told the girls, Angel pretended to faint and Faye just stood there smiling lol they are both getting very excited now even more so :) i am still in shock! i will update with some photos shortly :) 
thankyou all for your congrats Im going to have a son! that sounds weird lol x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: April

I have my scan 11.15 uk time tommorow morning:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone, i have told the girls, Angel pretended to faint and Faye just stood there smiling lol they are both getting very excited now even more so :) i am still in shock! i will update with some photos shortly :)
> thankyou all for your congrats Im going to have a son! that sounds weird lol x

How sweet! I love the drama little girls can come up with (sometimes :winkwink:) 

I can imagine how weird that sounds to you. If this bebe is a boy I'm sure I'll feel the same. I've been a mommy to daughters for so long... 

Congrats again on your blue cantaloupe/ antelope. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> :yipee: April
> 
> I have my scan 11.15 uk time tommorow morning:wacko:

So excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

*Yay, April!!! Congrats on your little boy!!!*


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Look at your baby today! https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=53


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Look at your baby today! https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=53

Awww!! Look at that!! So cute :cloud9:

Thanks for sharing!! :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone, i have told the girls, Angel pretended to faint and Faye just stood there smiling lol they are both getting very excited now even more so :) i am still in shock! i will update with some photos shortly :)
> thankyou all for your congrats Im going to have a son! that sounds weird lol x
> 
> How sweet! I love the drama little girls can come up with (sometimes :winkwink:)
> 
> I can imagine how weird that sounds to you. If this bebe is a boy I'm sure I'll feel the same. I've been a mommy to daughters for so long...
> 
> Congrats again on your blue cantaloupe/ antelope. :haha:Click to expand...

hehe they can be little drama queens but oh they are happy so it makes it all ok :) but i will have to move! lol eventually anyway :) you have similar bump to me i reckon youre having a boy too! :D xx


----------



## mummyApril

here is our little boy :D
and these 2 items my OH picked out i was too fussy lol but i did buy a blue baby changing unit :D
 



Attached Files:







splodge20weeks.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









splodge20weeks1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG00530-20110405-1729.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG00531-20110405-1730.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- Look at your baby today! https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=53
> 
> Awww!! Look at that!! So cute :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for sharing!! :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Luna :hi:

How you feeling m'love?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> here is our little boy :D
> and these 2 items my OH picked out i was too fussy lol but i did buy a blue baby changing unit :D

He's perfect April :cloud9: And your little outfits are adorable too :flower: It's so nice to "see" you so happy :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

April- Gorgeous little man you have there! :cloud9: and look! baby BOY clothes. :awww:


----------



## Crunchie

Lovely pics April ! So amazing


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Molly :wave:

How are you today? Did you sort out the scan issue with OH? Why are you sad? Me no likey you to be sad :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Lovely pics April ! So amazing

Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:

How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- Look at your baby today! https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=53
> 
> Awww!! Look at that!! So cute :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for sharing!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Luna :hi:
> 
> How you feeling m'love?Click to expand...

Hello Kit :flower:

Feeling alright today... This sickness seems to get worse as the day goes on. I think I have 'Evening Sickness'. :shrug:

And this cold lingers, too... I'm such a mess!! :cry:

I'm ready to not be such a useless lump. Poor DH has had to pick up my slack with house chores... but I think he likes to feel useful :thumbup:

So when do you get your new fruit/veggie?!?! Gotta be soon, no?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics April ! So amazing
> 
> Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:Click to expand...

I decided to ignore all those annoying me today .... Even those who cannot cancel a print job from there own pc ! 

How are you ? I'm well jel of Percival .....


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Sorry you work with people that drive you up the wall. When does your maternity leave start? Counting down yet? :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvyMG0z0FZY

My current ringtone and one of my favourite songs. Every time my phone rings I think of B and Holly
And for those who don't have French husbands and can't see the Eiffel Tower from their gardens, or who took Afrikaans or another such archaic language because French wasn't offered at school, here are the words in English:

Someone Told Me

Someone told me that our lives aren't worth very much,
For they pass too quickly, like the faining of roses.
Someone told me that it's a ******* how time slips away,
That our sorrows are simply hidden under our coats.
Nevertheless, someone told me...

That you sill love me.
Someone told me that you still love me...
But how could that be possible?

Someone told me that we can't change our destiny,
We expect so much from it, but receive nothing in return.
And although happiness within our grasps,
We are driven crazy by people reaching it first.
And yet, someone told me...

That you still love me.
Someone told me that you still love me...
But how could that be possible?

I asked someone if you still love me,
I remember, it was late at night.
I heard their voice, but I moreso saw their features...
"He loves you, but it's a secret, so don't tell him that I told you."
You see, someone told me...

That you still love me, someone really told me...
That you still love me, but how could that be possible?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> here is our little boy :D
> and these 2 items my OH picked out i was too fussy lol but i did buy a blue baby changing unit :D
> 
> He's perfect April :cloud9: And your little outfits are adorable too :flower: It's so nice to "see" you so happy :happydance:Click to expand...

he is so cute even if he is a monkey and made me very ill lol im over the moon thankyou hun :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Gorgeous little man you have there! :cloud9: and look! baby BOY clothes. :awww:

thankyou :) i think he looks like his dad from the side lol i know boy clothes crazy, i might have to buy a pink shirt for him just to withdraw slowly lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Lovely pics April ! So amazing

thankyou Crunchie it was amazing especially seeing how big hed gotten x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Gorgeous little man you have there! :cloud9: and look! baby BOY clothes. :awww:
> 
> thankyou :) i think he looks like his dad from the side lol i know boy clothes crazy, i might have to buy a pink shirt for him just to withdraw slowly lol xClick to expand...

One of the u/s pics I have of LO is a profile and it looks like (s)he is scowling just like my OH! It's the craziest thing! :haha: So happy for you love. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics April ! So amazing
> 
> Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to ignore all those annoying me today .... Even those who cannot cancel a print job from there own pc !
> 
> How are you ? I'm well jel of Percival .....Click to expand...

has someone been watchin the only way is essex? lol


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics April ! So amazing
> 
> Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to ignore all those annoying me today .... Even those who cannot cancel a print job from there own pc !
> 
> How are you ? I'm well jel of Percival .....Click to expand...
> 
> has someone been watchin the only way is essex? lolClick to expand...

Shuttttt up !


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics April ! So amazing
> 
> Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to ignore all those annoying me today .... Even those who cannot cancel a print job from there own pc !
> 
> How are you ? I'm well jel of Percival .....Click to expand...

I know how u feel my job as u know is ...... My break was taken Way today bc they last minute decided second grade teachers had to go to a training . I told my boss by law u need to give me abreak n she said the training is ur break. I said no that's a training n this is illegal . I dont care she can fire me if she likes but they do so many illegal things here n I'm nit staying quiet.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Gorgeous little man you have there! :cloud9: and look! baby BOY clothes. :awww:
> 
> thankyou :) i think he looks like his dad from the side lol i know boy clothes crazy, i might have to buy a pink shirt for him just to withdraw slowly lol xClick to expand...
> 
> One of the u/s pics I have of LO is a profile and it looks like (s)he is scowling just like my OH! It's the craziest thing! :haha: So happy for you love. :hugs:Click to expand...

hehe i say mines trying to pick his nose just like a boy! lol


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- Sorry you work with people that drive you up the wall. When does your maternity leave start? Counting down yet? :haha:

When I get annoyed I go into the calendar and count the days !!! Lol 

Not till mid august xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics April ! So amazing
> 
> Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to ignore all those annoying me today .... Even those who cannot cancel a print job from there own pc !
> 
> How are you ? I'm well jel of Percival .....Click to expand...
> 
> has someone been watchin the only way is essex? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Shuttttt up !Click to expand...

hahaha my sister should be on this whenever we call her and say you ok? she replies with (in the only way is essex accent) yeah im good fanx you? lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Gorgeous little man you have there! :cloud9: and look! baby BOY clothes. :awww:
> 
> thankyou :) i think he looks like his dad from the side lol i know boy clothes crazy, i might have to buy a pink shirt for him just to withdraw slowly lol xClick to expand...
> 
> One of the u/s pics I have of LO is a profile and it looks like (s)he is scowling just like my OH! It's the craziest thing! :haha: So happy for you love. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe i say mines trying to pick his nose just like a boy! lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Guess you're all eating dinner...or lunch ...or packing up and going home

I'm going to bed. Crampy and crabby. 

But very impressed with self that self has had 'green juice' (celery, cucumber, lime and apple juice) for breakfast and fruit salad for lunch every day this week :angelnot: (self has also been reading Bridget Jones and had whole dream in Bridget Jones speak :haha:)

Sleep tight Turtletonian love doves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ha!! You're all here. Bnb just up to tricks


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:
 

> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics April ! So amazing
> 
> Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to ignore all those annoying me today .... Even those who cannot cancel a print job from there own pc !
> 
> How are you ? I'm well jel of Percival .....Click to expand...

Good girl...rise above the stupidity :thumbup: Better for your blood pressure! 

Yes, me and Percival are definitely having an affair..poor OH can't get anywhere near me at night...although Percival is man enough for both of us as OH cuddles in to the other side of him :haha: It is a bit like having a chaperone :winkwink: Seriously though...I recommend if you're not comfortable at night.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics April ! So amazing
> 
> Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to ignore all those annoying me today .... Even those who cannot cancel a print job from there own pc !
> 
> How are you ? I'm well jel of Percival .....Click to expand...
> 
> I know how u feel my job as u know is ...... My break was taken Way today bc they last minute decided second grade teachers had to go to a training . I told my boss by law u need to give me abreak n she said the training is ur break. I said no that's a training n this is illegal . I dont care she can fire me if she likes but they do so many illegal things here n I'm nit staying quiet.Click to expand...

My goodness addie...I've run out of ways to say how horrid your place of work sounds :nope: Get out of there as soon as poss!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Guess you're all eating dinner...or lunch ...or packing up and going home
> 
> I'm going to bed. Crampy and crabby.
> 
> But very impressed with self that self has had 'green juice' (celery, cucumber, lime and apple juice) for breakfast and fruit salad for lunch every day this week :angelnot: (self has also been reading Bridget Jones and had whole dream in Bridget Jones speak :haha:)
> 
> Sleep tight Turtletonian love doves
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Good night sweet hope your cramps bugger off x


----------



## mummyApril

i have bought my baby changing unit with bath, and a baby swing marked down from 110 to 49 from kiddicare i think thats a bargain x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Ha!! You're all here. Bnb just up to tricks

Yep..still here Trin :thumbup: This site really does play up something shocking sometimes eh?

I'm loving the sound of your new practice...hope there aren't too many things with tartrazine in them though :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i have bought my baby changing unit with bath, and a baby swing marked down from 110 to 49 from kiddicare i think thats a bargain x

Ooooo, pics please???? :flower: That does sound like a bargain!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LIVE FROM THE PARIS CATWALK!

Hollymonkeyfancywalkingpants modelling finished knitwear:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







030-1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









032.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2









033-1.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4









034-1.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4









017.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVWWpmbLQug


----------



## kit_cat

Aww, look at Miss Fancyknitwear :cloud9: You made a beautiful job of it B! She's quite the little model....her and Alexander should really get together and do a photo shoot! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly graciously eating her lunch today:haha:

Holly on my chaise long in the studio, her new favourite place. We have big cuddles there and she nuzzles into me:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

My basil coming along a treat:thumbup:

Funny, when I was at the pool tonight I had a vibe that the tubes would be slow on BnB:haha:
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6









022.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6









023.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6









014.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 6









009.jpg
File size: 65.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## new mummy2010

Congrats April!! Another boy on the thread hey!! Any names yet? We have just got in from watching Reece in a school play trying to catch up on phone but its making me cross ! B hope your mail arrives tomorrow and glad you like yours sarachka sorry about any spelling mistakes I'm not the best! Clare so very excited for you sweetheart x x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have had such adventures today, just by going one metre to the house next door! What an amazing circumstance of fate life is, not only from egg meets sperm but all the way through, all those big and little decisions you make or have made for you, all making your Life.
My neighbour is a true English eccentric, and with her late husband (died in 2008) both worked as artists- the walls were covered in fantastic paintings and marble sculptures everywhere- think Barbara Hepworth meets Avant Garde Hungarian painter. For her husband was indeed Hungarian, and she gave me a 'fresh off the press' book she has just written and had published of his life and works, so I will avidly read all.
They constructed their house from a ruin when my village was still a French peasant village, and were the first house on the street to have an indoor loo! 
I've invited Mary to tea at mine next week, she can see my paintings and puppets and animals. How lucky I am to meet wonderful interesting people of a Tuesday afternoon:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't wait to check my mailbox tomorrow newmummy!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Congrats April!! Another boy on the thread hey!! Any names yet? We have just got in from watching Reece in a school play trying to catch up on phone but its making me cross ! B hope your mail arrives tomorrow and glad you like yours sarachka sorry about any spelling mistakes I'm not the best! Clare so very excited for you sweetheart x x

thankyou hun only have middle names cant think of any first names yet lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Holly sounds such a fantastic Tuesday :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

THAT'S A MASSIVE BARGAIN MUMMYAPRIL!!:thumbup: Well Nabbed!!! I paid that for a basic doobery that doesn't swing, in the Sales too:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pants I missed TRIN! Just to say Trin that I thought I was grown up when I moved into a house with electric shutters but your credit card machine beats me hands down:nope:
Do you do that oh so grown up thing of proffering it to your clients and discreetly looking to the side as they tap in their code? That is soooooo mature if you do:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> THAT'S A MASSIVE BARGAIN MUMMYAPRIL!!:thumbup: Well Nabbed!!! I paid that for a basic doobery that doesn't swing, in the Sales too:wacko:

i know i almost did the same and then thought to myself ok il quickly look on kiddicare! thank goodness i did! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

right im off for an early night, thankyou all again for your congrats speak to you all tomorrow lots of love xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just seen your scan pics april GORGE!:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

BnB hates me tonight:growlmad: So I'll have to catch up what I missed during swimming on the morrow:kiss:

Love ya turtlewurtledurtle-loids :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

Nighty night:sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night guys not very good for me either and me and the oh watching due date! :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: nice scan pics april hun glad to see a blue bump, done nothing but clean and wash today, moved all the bedroom around and changed it, been in bath and can't wait to get in a clean crisp bed :cloud9: period due tomorrow onwards and have no inclination to test what so ever!


----------



## kit_cat

Yeah, me too...went for a bath and did some housework and it's still no better :nope: Time for bed anyway methinks.

Also, I'll be taking a bit of a back seat from B&B for a while..I will be checking in from time to time but I've got several trips away with work coming up and the workload is heavy right now. Also, the house/nursery stuff is nowhere near completion, so a concerted effort to move it all on is required. It's getting harder physically now and my back is more painful than a very painful thing when I am sitting down. Anyway..no more moaning from me my lovelies......

I'll be thinking about you all, take care, lots of love and catch up soon :hugs: :kiss::flower:


----------



## addie25

Love the pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poas

Hope scan is amazing for you ClareBear x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies x Claire enjoy today xxxx 

Hi poas x 16 weeks today toot toot


----------



## new mummy2010

Lissy congrats on youravocado!!!

Clare hope all is well today cant wait to see a ickle beany on your pictures!!

half day today yay yipeeee!!!

hope all are ok catch you all laters


----------



## babyhopes2010

Awwww thankyou turtles :kiss:

Lissy thanks for the next it made me smile this morning :hugs:Luff yooooooo :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's Scan day Babyhopes!! :yipee: (in case you'd forgotten:haha:)


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> It's Scan day Babyhopes!! :yipee: (in case you'd forgotten:haha:)

I DONT THINK ILL FORGET!:hugs::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics April ! So amazing
> 
> Hiya Crunchster :thumbup:
> 
> How are you today then...any stoopid people today??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to ignore all those annoying me today .... Even those who cannot cancel a print job from there own pc !
> 
> How are you ? I'm well jel of Percival .....Click to expand...
> 
> has someone been watchin the only way is essex? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Shuttttt up !Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha my sister should be on this whenever we call her and say you ok? she replies with (in the only way is essex accent) yeah im good fanx you? lol xClick to expand...

I'd love to see that!! Me being an Essex girl at heart! My sis has a strong Essex accent since she's never been out of the place!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's Scan day Babyhopes!! :yipee: (in case you'd forgotten:haha:)
> 
> I DONT THINK ILL FORGET!:hugs::haha:Click to expand...

Less than 3hrs to go!:happydance: If you move to France quickly you get your scan done an hour earlier, it's 9:20 here:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's Scan day Babyhopes!! :yipee: (in case you'd forgotten:haha:)
> 
> I DONT THINK ILL FORGET!:hugs::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Less than 3hrs to go!:happydance: If you move to France quickly you get your scan done an hour earlier, it's 9:20 here:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: ill text Lissy and if she on computer she can update you! :)

Im guessing 8weeks 3 days :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I feel vaguely nauseaus and headachey, impossible that it's a symptom at 3dpo but I'm noting it for the record. And last night in bed my cheeks were burning up so much I couldn't sleep. Never had that pregnant before, it was probably the swimming and night cycling:shrug: But again, just noting it for you guys.:thumbup: 

I did just eat 3 mini pain au chocolat, probably accounts for the sicko feeling:blush:

Holly has put the TV on by herself again, and is enthralled by a programme about the history of formation flying.:plane:Better than the screechy kid's cartoon crap they broadcast on Wednesday's (no school) in France I guess. She's thoroughly enjoying the aeroplanes in black and white :awww:

But we're off to the garden now, we have 23°C forecast today, and sun:happydance:

Have beautious days all:kiss:

COME BACK SOOOOON KIT, I'll miss you too much if you're away too long:cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Pants I missed TRIN! Just to say Trin that I thought I was grown up when I moved into a house with electric shutters but your credit card machine beats me hands down:nope:
> Do you do that oh so grown up thing of proffering it to your clients and discreetly looking to the side as they tap in their code? That is soooooo mature if you do:haha:

I haven't used it yet other than the mock transaction when the guy installed it so that he could see that I wasn't a complete card machine idiot :haha: I can't wait to discreetly look the other way - I've been watching Darren in the shop for tips on this. Think I have the neck angle mastered :smug: Just need ca card sale now. I do keep telling everyone tho

I've got patients booked for every day this week. So happy :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck for scan day BabyHopes!

Holly, we have almost the same temp today. Bit nippy innit :haha:

I love working here :cloud9: And I'm SO happy. And I've lost 1kg since I started here - everything is so healthy, you'd feel terrible even thinking about having a coke :haha:


Oh, and I almost forgot. I have an Esme the piggle update: she is running!!! Sometimes backwards when she gets over-excited but nevertheless she can stand and walk and run. So happy :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIF

I have Turtle mail!!!:mail:

I have a WONDERFUL MONKEY book mark with dangling BANANAS!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIF

And a Monkey card with lovely note:hugs:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIF

My camera battery is just recharging at the mo but will post pics ASAP!

THANKYOU SO MUCH CRUNCHIE!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Good luck for scan day BabyHopes!
> 
> Holly, we have almost the same temp today. Bit nippy innit :haha:
> 
> I love working here :cloud9: And I'm SO happy. And I've lost 1kg since I started here - everything is so healthy, you'd feel terrible even thinking about having a coke :haha:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot. I have an Esme the piggle update: she is running!!! Sometimes backwards when she gets over-excited but nevertheless she can stand and walk and run. So happy :cloud9:

Positively tropical by my standards! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/0141.gif I will be wearing SHORTS and a T SHIRT at last!!:dance:

Well done Esme!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/c074.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was just really confused when I got my turtle mail because I was so expecting newmummy's package that I thought I'd got Hayley's name wrong all this time, that she was really called Vicki and then I realised it was Crunchie's package:dohh: (Does that count as that a symptom?:haha:)

I wasn't expecting yours so soon Crunchieeee!!:happydance:

I'm sooo excited by my present. I think my battery has probably charged just enough to take pics now...


----------



## Crunchie

I am so please u like it !!! U have another parcel on the way ..... Lucky munkie xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:loo:OMG need to pee already :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

goodluck today baby hopes just popped into say that will catch up later with you all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

My Crunchie bookmark and card:cloud9:

My book lying casually in the garden with new bookmark:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 4









007.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









008.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I am so please u like it !!! U have another parcel on the way ..... Lucky munkie xxxxxxxx

wowser! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off out for the afternoon to the Chateau grounds so Holly can toddle around to her hearts content:wohoo:
And mummy can chill on a blanket in the sun:coolio:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9:


https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg


https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Claire!!!! You must be absolutely over the moon!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pants I missed TRIN! Just to say Trin that I thought I was grown up when I moved into a house with electric shutters but your credit card machine beats me hands down:nope:
> Do you do that oh so grown up thing of proffering it to your clients and discreetly looking to the side as they tap in their code? That is soooooo mature if you do:haha:
> 
> I haven't used it yet other than the mock transaction when the guy installed it so that he could see that I wasn't a complete card machine idiot :haha: I can't wait to discreetly look the other way - I've been watching Darren in the shop for tips on this. Think I have the neck angle mastered :smug: Just need ca card sale now. I do keep telling everyone tho
> 
> I've got patients booked for every day this week. So happy :)Click to expand...

Glad you are having so much fun in your new place Trin and look at you with all your days booked up!!!!:thumbup:nice to hear your feeling a bit better:kiss:



HollyMonkey said:


> I was just really confused when I got my turtle mail because I was so expecting newmummy's package that I thought I'd got Hayley's name wrong all this time, that she was really called Vicki and then I realised it was Crunchie's package:dohh: (Does that count as that a symptom?:haha:)
> 
> I wasn't expecting yours so soon Crunchieeee!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm sooo excited by my present. I think my battery has probably charged just enough to take pics now...

Ummm where has my mail got too i thought you would of recieved it by now:shrug:im not sure what grandma sent it by though not speedy like crunchies i guess:shrug:, i ha\ve no monkey mail though either :nope:

Has Clare not been on yet??


----------



## babyhopes2010

i nearlly fainted :haha: :cloud9: xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Awwww clare sooooooo happy for you whats your edd now lovely? Did they say all looks well in there ohhhh look ickle beany awww


----------



## babyhopes2010

said it was perfect 8w 2 days edd 14/11 day b4 my 24th burfday,it was the most amazing thing iv ever seen :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:hugs: glad to see everything is ok in there claire and what a cute little beanie you have xxx 


I have my ultrasound scan on.............Friday the 6th at 2pm :happydance: :wohoo:
Period is due tomorrow lets wait and see!!! Think period is coming tho got jacket potatoes in oven will be removing the innards and adding bacon before putting them back in the oven for 5 mins hehe :D


----------



## mummyApril

yay so happy for you Claire :)


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Think period is coming tho got jacket potatoes in oven will be removing the innards and adding bacon before putting them back in the oven for 5 mins hehe :D

Are the two events connected? ;)

It's such a gorgeous day here in Cambridgeshire! I got a call today with a new web design project so I'm supposed to be working on that, but I'm actually printing out photos of Alex and Sophie for my parents. I am jealous of Holly's afternoon in a Châteaux garden with an adorable toddler. I'm even MORE jealous of Claire's amazing scan photos - and oh my goodness I didn't realise what a baby you are yourself - just 23 years old, blimey! Those were the days!

I really need to get sorted with sending some turtle mail, esp to Hayleechka and Hollichka who have both sent me beautiful things. In fact, Hayleechka I am going to send you a PM in a moment.


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> yay so happy for you Claire :)

Thanks its the wierdest feeling but amazing! iv never had u/s or baba before :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Think period is coming tho got jacket potatoes in oven will be removing the innards and adding bacon before putting them back in the oven for 5 mins hehe :D
> 
> Are the two events connected? ;)Click to expand...

Hmmm if my period comes I shall blame the Jacket potatoes :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies well for the first time in my life I want my period comes today so I can get ivf ball rolling! I know I ovulated two weeks ago I alway feel when I n this time it was more painful than usual prob bc surgery.

I sent outside because I forgot something in my ar and what a lovely day! I can't wait to get home and go for a quick walk before coffee with my friend. I'm almost tempted to go out during recess with my students to play but theres like 60 kids out there so it gets crazy :/ so not sure if I sill do that. My old school had an outside classroom n it was like little house on the prarie I miss it!!! How's ur Wednesday's going!


----------



## poas

I just want to say......WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
1-I am 16 weeks today :) and so is Crunchie :)
2-Clare has a beautiful bubba in her belly :)
3-The sun is shining
4-I am going to meet my new yummy godson Mason tonight
5-Today was my last day at work for over a week because...
6-We go to Devon for a week on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
7-I love you all
8-I think I'm high on baby hormones!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Before I go and catch up, I wanted to share a child funny that happened yesterday...

My DDs where at the table eating a snack and my youngest wanted to "cheers" my oldests' cup. My oldest did it once then didn't want to do it any more so my youngest put on her whiniest, most pleading voice and said, "Come on! You have to cheers! You have to cheer up my cup!" :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

That's great Claire xxxx

I have a stinking cold .... Any natural remedies anyone can suggest ??

Had my mdiwife today heard bubba and it's kicks .... So amazing xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- Such fab news about your little muffin :cloud9: So pleased for you. :hugs:

Holly- You lucky duck!... I mean monkey! :haha: Beautiful turtle mail you have there! Good job Crunchie! :thumbup:

Trin- I am so glad you are so in love with your new practice and location. I bet you are positively glowing. :hugs: 

Crunchie- :awww: for the kicks and the little heart beat. Such a wonderful and reassuring experience isn't it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Think period is coming tho got jacket potatoes in oven will be removing the innards and adding bacon before putting them back in the oven for 5 mins hehe :D
> 
> Are the two events connected? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm if my period comes I shall blame the Jacket potatoes :haha:Click to expand...

*

I've just put the oven on for jacket potatoes too, Spoooooky!!* Hope my period doesn't come at 3dpo on account of spuds:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> That's great Claire xxxx
> 
> I have a stinking cold .... Any natural remedies anyone can suggest ??
> 
> Had my mdiwife today heard bubba and it's kicks .... So amazing xxx

Steaming your head over a sink of boiling water with a towel over your head and the basin to keep the steam in:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9:
> 
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg
> 
> 
> https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg

:dance: Yeeeee peeeee!!!

God you're so young I wouldn't have been so sympathetic if I'd known:tease:

Only joking, such fab beanie pics xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a fab time at chateau:thumbup: Hot (by my standards Trin:winkwink:) sunshine:cloud9: I had one dizzy kind of sensation and lots of hunger and a mild twinge somewhere. I'm going all out on symptom spotting this month, even if I imagined all those, to keep my posts relevant:haha:

Off to do some gardening now :happydance:

Bisous tout le monde xxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I just read the single most horrifying thread ever.... because I love you all... I will share...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...24-my-b-y-f-g-mother-law-oh-rant-btw-b-y.html


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, generally I follow your lovely UK-isms fairly well but there are two words that I am stuck on definitions... anyone care to fill me in on "ickle" and "sausage"?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I can give you a pic of the kitchen BEFORE we moved in if you'd like... ?


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay so happy for you Claire :)
> 
> Thanks its the wierdest feeling but amazing! iv never had u/s or baba before :)Click to expand...

best feeling in the world my love enjoy every moment :) x


----------



## babyhopes2010

.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Okay, generally I follow your lovely UK-isms fairly well but there are two words that I am stuck on definitions... anyone care to fill me in on "ickle" and "sausage"?

hey baby !!! ickle is little or tiny .....what context was the sausage used in :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

molly ickle means little/small and sausage well erm possibly meaning chunky? or cute i think pet name for someone such as you ickle sausage you? meaning you little cutie or summin like that anyhow :lol: its how i use it?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I just read the single most horrifying thread ever.... because I love you all... I will share...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...24-my-b-y-f-g-mother-law-oh-rant-btw-b-y.html

this made me cry :( what a witch!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> That's great Claire xxxx
> 
> I have a stinking cold .... Any natural remedies anyone can suggest ??
> 
> Had my mdiwife today heard bubba and it's kicks .... So amazing xxx

honey and lemon my love, i had 2 awful colds in first tri and lived on that lol, happy 16 weeks :D


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Okay, generally I follow your lovely UK-isms fairly well but there are two words that I am stuck on definitions... anyone care to fill me in on "ickle" and "sausage"?

put those words together it could also mean small willy! lol 
ickle is little sausage i think would be the food? or a cute nickname lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, generally I follow your lovely UK-isms fairly well but there are two words that I am stuck on definitions... anyone care to fill me in on "ickle" and "sausage"?
> 
> hey baby !!! ickle is little or tiny .....what context was the sausage used in :shrug:Click to expand...

That's what has me confused... I've heard it as, "poor little (or ickle :haha:) sausage" but I've also heard it in a different context as well that didn't sound like that at all! :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, generally I follow your lovely UK-isms fairly well but there are two words that I am stuck on definitions... anyone care to fill me in on "ickle" and "sausage"?
> 
> hey baby !!! ickle is little or tiny .....what context was the sausage used in :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what has me confused... I've heard it as, "poor little (or ickle :haha:) sausage" but I've also heard it in a different context as well that didn't sound like that at all! :shrug:Click to expand...

sausage in this context is a pet name :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just read the single most horrifying thread ever.... because I love you all... I will share...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...24-my-b-y-f-g-mother-law-oh-rant-btw-b-y.html
> 
> this made me cry :( what a witch!Click to expand...

I know! Can you imagine how that poor little girl felt?? She's 4 years old for crying out loud! :cry: Rotten b-witch.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha: i dont know why we say it its like saying little pet.....like awwwww ickle sasuage :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just read the single most horrifying thread ever.... because I love you all... I will share...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...24-my-b-y-f-g-mother-law-oh-rant-btw-b-y.html
> 
> this made me cry :( what a witch!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Can you imagine how that poor little girl felt?? She's 4 years old for crying out loud! :cry: Rotten b-witch.Click to expand...

that made me so mad :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just read the single most horrifying thread ever.... because I love you all... I will share...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...24-my-b-y-f-g-mother-law-oh-rant-btw-b-y.html
> 
> this made me cry :( what a witch!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Can you imagine how that poor little girl felt?? She's 4 years old for crying out loud! :cry: Rotten b-witch.Click to expand...
> 
> that made me so mad :grr:Click to expand...

If I was that mom I would stand up, give my best "tower over you" body language coupled with the worst contemptuous death glare as I could muster and tell the MIL, "I can't _imagine_ how you thought that was acceptable you heartless witch but if I were you, I wouldn't waste a breath trying to apologize. Instead, turn your attention to yourself and know that you will NEVER see me or my children again." :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

I think I am going to post my kitchen pic even though you all didn't say you wanted to see it. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







kitchen.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just read the single most horrifying thread ever.... because I love you all... I will share...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...24-my-b-y-f-g-mother-law-oh-rant-btw-b-y.html
> 
> this made me cry :( what a witch!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Can you imagine how that poor little girl felt?? She's 4 years old for crying out loud! :cry: Rotten b-witch.Click to expand...
> 
> that made me so mad :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> If I was that mom I would stand up, give my best "tower over you" body language coupled with the worst contemptuous death glare as I could muster and tell the MIL, "I can't _imagine_ how you thought that was acceptable you heartless witch but if I were you, I wouldn't waste a breath trying to apologize. Instead, turn your attention to yourself and know that you will NEVER see me or my children again." :growlmad:Click to expand...

Im not someone who would stop my mother/mil seeing our kids but if that were me id not have anything to do with her for a very long time :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

There are updates to the story on pages 5 and 10 of that thread. :nope: Just rotten.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey Molly that's awful, the MIL story:cry: What a Bitch!!


----------



## Mollykins

Off to do some more unpacking. :thumbup: Check in with you all later. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

sexy kitchen:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin* I'm not doing too badly on the 'grown up' stakes despite not having a credit card machine- it just crossed my mind while gardening that I have _herbaceous borders_ to tend to:smug:
And I cut myself a 'gardening kneeling pad' from an old camping mat this evening:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bored with gardening for tonight. Think I might just dip casually into my book, hmmmm:-k What page was I on? Let me think...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Reflexion/reflexion-gratte.gif Ah, my! Luckily I have a beautiful and useful monkey bookmark marking my page!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm such a power poster sometimes:haha: All I see are my tickers for whole pages:wacko: Tell me to shhhuuuuut up when you want:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

But I actually wanted to say that when I'm changing Hollinka's nappy on the changing table and she repeatedly kicks me in the boobs I feel moderate ouch, and have done ever since she delighted in this 'game'! But as from today I include this as a symptom:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I just want to say......WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 1-I am 16 weeks today :) and so is Crunchie :)
> 2-Clare has a beautiful bubba in her belly :)
> 3-The sun is shining
> 4-I am going to meet my new yummy godson Mason tonight
> 5-Today was my last day at work for over a week because...
> 6-We go to Devon for a week on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 7-I love you all
> 8-I think I'm high on baby hormones!!!!

I love this post Lissy:hugs: I get moments of exuberant love and joy like this and I always think of you Turts with amour:kiss:

Where in Devon are you going? (my bro lives there)

Have a lovely time with Mason tonight!:baby:


----------



## LunaLady

Nice big kitchen, Molly!!! Lots of counter space. Love it :dance:

I'm glad I have a nice MIL, that's all I've got to say. She's a saint, pretty much.


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I just want to say......WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 1-I am 16 weeks today :) and so is Crunchie :)
> 2-Clare has a beautiful bubba in her belly :)
> 3-The sun is shining
> 4-I am going to meet my new yummy godson Mason tonight
> 5-Today was my last day at work for over a week because...
> 6-We go to Devon for a week on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 7-I love you all
> 8-I think I'm high on baby hormones!!!!
> 
> I love this post Lissy:hugs: I get moments of exuberant love and joy like this and I always think of you Turts with amour:kiss:
> 
> Where in Devon are you going? (my bro lives there)
> 
> Have a lovely time with Mason tonight!:baby:Click to expand...

I really do feel very happy and peaceful....We are going to Woolacombe Bay in north devon...I love Devon as we used to go when we were kids :)
And there is a spectacularly tacky yet wonderful (I kid you not) Gnome Sanctuary!!!! Which has millions of garden gnomes arranged in different ways...hahaha


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's like your 5 fruit and veg a day, you need your 5 Munkie pics each day:haha:

Holly munched her way through her first barquette of raspberries of the season!!

I've posted some Chateau grounds pics for* SARACHKA* because she wanted to come with us:flower: It would have been lovely to have had you there:hugs: Plus see the big open pic with white parasols to the left? That's a café with deckchairs, we could have had a beer there together:beer: One of those 'beers in the sun' that does your head in straight away:haha:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 78.9 KB
Views: 2









021.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 2









025.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2









029.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









031.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I just want to say......WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 1-I am 16 weeks today :) and so is Crunchie :)
> 2-Clare has a beautiful bubba in her belly :)
> 3-The sun is shining
> 4-I am going to meet my new yummy godson Mason tonight
> 5-Today was my last day at work for over a week because...
> 6-We go to Devon for a week on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 7-I love you all
> 8-I think I'm high on baby hormones!!!!
> 
> I love this post Lissy:hugs: I get moments of exuberant love and joy like this and I always think of you Turts with amour:kiss:
> 
> Where in Devon are you going? (my bro lives there)
> 
> Have a lovely time with Mason tonight!:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I really do feel very happy and peaceful....We are going to Woolacombe Bay in north devon...I love Devon as we used to go when we were kids :)
> And there is a spectacularly tacky yet wonderful (I kid you not) Gnome Sanctuary!!!! Which has millions of garden gnomes arranged in different ways...hahahaClick to expand...

:brat::hissy::brat: Want to go to Gnome Sanctuary!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Nice big kitchen, Molly!!! Lots of counter space. Love it :dance:
> 
> I'm glad I have a nice MIL, that's all I've got to say. She's a saint, pretty much.

My MIL is great too:thumbup: She's not keen on DH having 4 (then neither is DH:haha:) so apart from hiding all desire for a 2nd :baby: when I'm with her, we get on very well!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin* I'm not doing too badly on the 'grown up' stakes despite not having a credit card machine- it just crossed my mind while gardening that I have _herbaceous borders_ to tend to:smug:
> And I cut myself a 'gardening kneeling pad' from an old camping mat this evening:rofl:

Tending herbaceous boarders...don't think I can top that :nope: That's very impressive. A gardening kneeling pad, on the other hand is just a bit granny :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I think I am going to post my kitchen pic even though you all didn't say you wanted to see it. :haha:

Luuurverly kitchen you have there :thumbup:

And that MIL story? Horrid :cry: :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> But I actually wanted to say that when I'm changing Hollinka's nappy on the changing table and she repeatedly kicks me in the boobs I feel moderate ouch, and have done ever since she delighted in this 'game'! But as from today I include this as a symptom:rofl:

Hmmm :-k Loving these symptoms :thumbup::haha:

(and I'll laugh even harder when you get a wedding month bfp)


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Nice big kitchen, Molly!!! Lots of counter space. Love it :dance:
> 
> I'm glad I have a nice MIL, that's all I've got to say. She's a saint, pretty much.

Hi Luna :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I just want to say......WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 1-I am 16 weeks today :) and so is Crunchie :)
> 2-Clare has a beautiful bubba in her belly :)
> 3-The sun is shining
> 4-I am going to meet my new yummy godson Mason tonight
> 5-Today was my last day at work for over a week because...
> 6-We go to Devon for a week on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 7-I love you all
> 8-I think I'm high on baby hormones!!!!
> 
> I love this post Lissy:hugs: I get moments of exuberant love and joy like this and I always think of you Turts with amour:kiss:
> 
> Where in Devon are you going? (my bro lives there)
> 
> Have a lovely time with Mason tonight!:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I really do feel very happy and peaceful....We are going to Woolacombe Bay in north devon...I love Devon as we used to go when we were kids :)
> And there is a spectacularly tacky yet wonderful (I kid you not) Gnome Sanctuary!!!! Which has millions of garden gnomes arranged in different ways...hahahaClick to expand...

OMW! I just looked at their website :rofl: looks like such fun


----------



## HollyMonkey

How were your jacket tattie-poes *Ginge*? No sign of da :witch:? :haha: Just off to do some tuna mayonnaise for mine, since DH'll be home soon...and some leafy stuff called 'carmine' -it's is a kind of red endive ('chicory' in English I think?:shrug:) which I've never tried before but looks nice.

*Molly!* My dss the younger is suddenly _massively_ into origami, he's awaiting an Amazon order of a book about origami!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Look who's a power-poster now :haha::fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> It's like your 5 fruit and veg a day, you need your 5 Munkie pics each day:haha:
> 
> Holly munched her way through her first barquette of raspberries of the season!!
> 
> I've posted some Chateau grounds pics for* SARACHKA* because she wanted to come with us:flower: It would have been lovely to have had you there:hugs: Plus see the big open pic with white parasols to the left? That's a café with deckchairs, we could have had a beer there together:beer: One of those 'beers in the sun' that does your head in straight away:haha:

I :brat::brat::brat: a HollyMonkey with a bow in her hair, a Chateau to visit, your skinny knees and TULIPS!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin* I'm not doing too badly on the 'grown up' stakes despite not having a credit card machine- it just crossed my mind while gardening that I have _herbaceous borders_ to tend to:smug:
> And I cut myself a 'gardening kneeling pad' from an old camping mat this evening:rofl:
> 
> Tending herbaceous boarders...don't think I can top that :nope: That's very impressive. A gardening kneeling pad, on the other hand is just a bit granny :haha:Click to expand...

OMG YOU'RE JEALOUS OF MY KNEELING PAD!:rofl:
I must admit I too thought I'd finally reached grannydom but there were lots of nettles and thistles and I was in shorts!:wacko:

I bought you a small gift today which I hope they let in to your country:haha: Can you pm me your address?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Look who's a power-poster now :haha::fool:

I thought that! Go Trin Go!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had to go back and hunt around for a picture of my Knees, don't remember posting a knee pic:wacko:

Maybe you'll have more sympathy for my kneeling pad now?:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not _much_ given to bitching about my DH's ex but she's just asked if she can borrow DH's car during the summer holidays since her mini is too small for her 2 boys and her OH and his 2 kids :saywhat: Pisss off.:grr: Rent a car. Buy a bigger one. Whatever.:tease:


----------



## Mollykins

Origami is so much fun and if he has problems following the books (I admit, I sometimes do) then the videos online are very helpful. Being able to watch the folds as they are happening makes it easier for me to follow. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.

Since you just dtd it sounds like it's just blood vessels bursting and nothing to worry about.Trin will have more info maybe:shrug:
I'm sure it's fine and is down to 'sexual trauma'- you could always swing by the docs just to be on the safe side. I had some bleeding after a massive constipation attack and the hospital was very reassuring:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.
> 
> Since you just dtd it sounds like it's just blood vessels bursting and nothing to worry about.Trin will have more info maybe:shrug:
> I'm sure it's fine and is down to 'sexual trauma'- you could always swing by the docs just to be on the safe side. I had some bleeding after a massive constipation attack and the hospital was very reassuring:flower:Click to expand...

I am thinking the trauma thing too but as I said, I'm only second guessing it a bit because I was spotting/bleeding so recently. :shrug: I'd rather not waste a trip to the doctor's if it's "nothing." Woah, bleeding after constipation? Never heard of that... was it just vessels bursting then?


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Molly - like the munkie said if your worried swing by the er ! 

Sure it's just from your afternoon nasties !!!


----------



## Crunchie

I had some funny discharge after a particular strained no2 !! 

Holly .... We are piles buddies !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

And what is with your DH's ex? She's got a lot of nerve assuming/expecting he'll say yes to all that. [-(


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm not _much_ given to bitching about my DH's ex but she's just asked if she can borrow DH's car during the summer holidays since her mini is too small for her 2 boys and her OH and his 2 kids :saywhat: Pisss off.:grr: Rent a car. Buy a bigger one. Whatever.:tease:

Silly woman shouldn't have bought such a small car ! :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> How were your jacket tattie-poes *Ginge*? No sign of da :witch:? :haha: Just off to do some tuna mayonnaise for mine, since DH'll be home soon...and some leafy stuff called 'carmine' -it's is a kind of red endive ('chicory' in English I think?:shrug:) which I've never tried before but looks nice.
> 
> *Molly!* My dss the younger is suddenly _massively_ into origami, he's awaiting an Amazon order of a book about origami!:happydance:

My oldest LOOOVES origami and an origami man from India (of all places) came to the middles DS's school and did some fantastic tissue paper origami presentation for them and the sold them all books fro R10 which lead to massive tears because a. we have no tissue paper and b. none of us can follow the hindi-english directions :shrug:

I was thinking of jacket tatties tomorrow. But I was thinking of doing them in the slow cooker so they were done when I got home from work. Anyone ever done them that way?

We're playing Grocery Cupboard Survivor atm and we have potatoes so I thought why not


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin* I'm not doing too badly on the 'grown up' stakes despite not having a credit card machine- it just crossed my mind while gardening that I have _herbaceous borders_ to tend to:smug:
> And I cut myself a 'gardening kneeling pad' from an old camping mat this evening:rofl:
> 
> Tending herbaceous boarders...don't think I can top that :nope: That's very impressive. A gardening kneeling pad, on the other hand is just a bit granny :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YOU'RE JEALOUS OF MY KNEELING PAD!:rofl:
> I must admit I too thought I'd finally reached grannydom but there were lots of nettles and thistles and I was in shorts!:wacko:
> 
> I bought you a small gift today which I hope they let in to your country:haha: Can you pm me your address?:flower:Click to expand...

Really????? I'm so excited now!!!!! :wohoo: PM on its way!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh trin! Dh and I are always Playing groceries cupboard survivor .... I have come to my mummy's tonight and she did us a roast ! Nom nom

Back to pasta bake tomorrow !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> said it was perfect 8w 2 days edd 14/11 day b4 my 24th burfday,it was the most amazing thing iv ever seen :cloud9:

That's the day before my Reece's birthday and 9 days after my friend:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

** after my friend is due**


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.

I would def phone the midwife or doc and get a scan. COuld be many innocuous things but could also be something concerning. Did they give you a placenta position with the last scan?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Oh trin! Dh and I are always Playing groceries cupboard survivor .... I have come to my mummy's tonight and she did us a roast ! Nom nom
> 
> Back to pasta bake tomorrow !!!

Oh I'm glad it's not just me! My mom sometimes (fairly frequently) buys us groceries :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.
> 
> I would def phone the midwife or doc and get a scan. COuld be many innocuous things but could also be something concerning. Did they give you a placenta position with the last scan?Click to expand...

They didn't tell me where the placenta positioned at my 12 week scan. Why do you ask? I mean, is there a position it could be in that would be "dangerous"?


----------



## Mollykins

Just went to the bathroom... wiped at still pink.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.
> 
> I would def phone the midwife or doc and get a scan. COuld be many innocuous things but could also be something concerning. Did they give you a placenta position with the last scan?Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't tell me where the placenta positioned at my 12 week scan. Why do you ask? I mean, is there a position it could be in that would be "dangerous"?Click to expand...

If you have placenta previa (covering the cervix) then you quite often have bleeding during pregnancy. The placenta can migrate to a better place so it doesn't mean that you can't have a normal birth. But it does mean that you shouldn't be doing any lifting (*ahem*) or over-exertion or BD

If it was just today after bd then I wouldn't think much of it, but as you say, following the recent events it would be good to be checked out


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.
> 
> I would def phone the midwife or doc and get a scan. COuld be many innocuous things but could also be something concerning. Did they give you a placenta position with the last scan?Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't tell me where the placenta positioned at my 12 week scan. Why do you ask? I mean, is there a position it could be in that would be "dangerous"?Click to expand...
> 
> If you have placenta previa (covering the cervix) then you quite often have bleeding during pregnancy. The placenta can migrate to a better place so it doesn't mean that you can't have a normal birth. But it does mean that you shouldn't be doing any lifting (*ahem*) or over-exertion or BD
> 
> If it was just today after bd then I wouldn't think much of it, but as you say, following the recent events it would be good to be checked outClick to expand...

in about 6 minutes... I will have been spotting for an hour. On the upside, I feel baby fluttering around... that's a good thing right? Going to call in soon I think.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: holly no, no :af: but with mine i removed all the potatoes innards put them in a bowl added butter and dry fried bacons bits then put it all back in and put them back in the oven for 5 more minutes and Oooohhh!! NOM! NOM! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: holly no, no :af: but with mine i removed all the potatoes innards put them in a bowl added butter and dry fried bacons bits then put it all back in and put them back in the oven for 5 more minutes and Oooohhh!! NOM! NOM! :haha:

That sounds delish Ginge! *ahem* Where is mine?? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.
> 
> I would def phone the midwife or doc and get a scan. COuld be many innocuous things but could also be something concerning. Did they give you a placenta position with the last scan?Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't tell me where the placenta positioned at my 12 week scan. Why do you ask? I mean, is there a position it could be in that would be "dangerous"?Click to expand...
> 
> If you have placenta previa (covering the cervix) then you quite often have bleeding during pregnancy. The placenta can migrate to a better place so it doesn't mean that you can't have a normal birth. But it does mean that you shouldn't be doing any lifting (*ahem*) or over-exertion or BD
> 
> If it was just today after bd then I wouldn't think much of it, but as you say, following the recent events it would be good to be checked outClick to expand...
> 
> in about 6 minutes... I will have been spotting for an hour. On the upside, I feel baby fluttering around... that's a good thing right? Going to call in soon I think.Click to expand...

That is a good thing, so don't panic....but still call


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to Bedforshire (I miss Kit :cry:)

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin and thank you for being my stand in midwife from afar. :hugs: I just called and left a message with the receptionist to have a nurse call me back. Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Trin and thank you for being my stand in midwife from afar. :hugs: I just called and left a message with the receptionist to have a nurse call me back. Shouldn't be too long now.

Your a good turtle following nurse trins instructions xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Why are you feeling so sick?


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- Why are you feeling so sick?

Just a common cold! Thumping headache ... I would love to dose up on meds x


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: holly no, no :af: but with mine i removed all the potatoes innards put them in a bowl added butter and dry fried bacons bits then put it all back in and put them back in the oven for 5 more minutes and Oooohhh!! NOM! NOM! :haha:

OOoo that sounds nommy Ginge! I'll try that next time:thumbup: Mine were 'licious- I put lashings of butter and tuna mayonnaise on them. And we ate them outdoors:happydance: And the 'carmine' salad was really nice, I'll get some more of that:munch: No Af for me yet either, still 3 dpo :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Why are you feeling so sick?
> 
> Just a common cold! Thumping headache ... I would love to dose up on meds xClick to expand...

Aww that's pooey. :nope: I told my OH that the next headache or sickness I get after baby's born better watch out. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to Bedforshire (I miss Kit :cry:)
> 
> Night night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Me too but she'll be back soon:hugs: We missed you when you went AWOL too:haha:

Night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Night syptompants.... Looking forward to 4dpo symptoms ! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I had some funny discharge after a particular strained no2 !!
> 
> Holly .... We are piles buddies !!!!

:loo: :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

Nurse listened to me explain everything and said that it's normal to bleed after intercourse but due to my recent bleeding she wants to talk to the doctor on call and get back to me. I am not panicking.... I am not panicking...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Night syptompants.... Looking forward to 4dpo symptoms ! X

I was saying goodnight to Trin:haha: 

But won't be long til I go too! I have another symptom. My dinner was really yummy:haha: Tomorrow testing will begin if my bacon strips arrive:rofl: 

4dpo, must :test:


----------



## Mollykins

Night night HollypilesfriendswithCrunchie. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Nurse listened to me explain everything and said that it's normal to bleed after intercourse but due to my recent bleeding she wants to talk to the doctor on call and get back to me. I am not panicking.... I am not panicking...

You'll be fine Mollykins, just take it really, really easy until the doc gives you the all clear:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Night syptompants.... Looking forward to 4dpo symptoms ! X
> 
> I was saying goodnight to Trin:haha:
> 
> But won't be long til I go too! I have another symptom. My dinner was really yummy:haha: Tomorrow testing will begin if my bacon strips arrive:rofl:
> 
> 4dpo, must :test:Click to expand...

Absolutely... a must! :smug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Think period is coming tho got jacket potatoes in oven will be removing the innards and adding bacon before putting them back in the oven for 5 mins hehe :D
> 
> Are the two events connected? ;)
> 
> It's such a gorgeous day here in Cambridgeshire! I got a call today with a new web design project so I'm supposed to be working on that, but I'm actually printing out photos of Alex and Sophie for my parents. I am jealous of Holly's afternoon in a Châteaux garden with an adorable toddler. I'm even MORE jealous of Claire's amazing scan photos - and oh my goodness I didn't realise what a baby you are yourself - just 23 years old, blimey! Those were the days!
> 
> I really need to get sorted with sending some turtle mail, esp to Hayleechka and Hollichka who have both sent me beautiful things. In fact, Hayleechka I am going to send you a PM in a moment.Click to expand...


Sarachka me have no PM:nope:you forgot me:cry:

I bet the pictures are lovely of alexander and sophie:cloud9:




Mollykins said:


> Before I go and catch up, I wanted to share a child funny that happened yesterday...
> 
> My DDs where at the table eating a snack and my youngest wanted to "cheers" my oldests' cup. My oldest did it once then didn't want to do it any more so my youngest put on her whiniest, most pleading voice and said, "Come on! You have to cheers! You have to cheer up my cup!" :haha:

:haha:awww how innocent :cloud9:,im sure youe spotting is from dtd and nothing to worry about:hugs:hope nurse reassures you or makes an app:kiss:nice kitchen too:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Had a fab time at chateau:thumbup: Hot (by my standards Trin:winkwink:) sunshine:cloud9: I had one dizzy kind of sensation and lots of hunger and a mild twinge somewhere. I'm going all out on symptom spotting this month, even if I imagined all those, to keep my posts relevant:haha:
> 
> Off to do some gardening now :happydance:
> 
> Bisous tout le monde xxxxxxxx:kiss:

Loving your all out SS Bethany:haha:......for the 100th time great pics:thumbup:......where is Kit ?:shrug:has she gone away have i missed something?

Ps...Molls that thread was awful well the contents were disgusting MIL:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Night night HollypilesfriendswithCrunchie. :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

One of my more flattering nicknames!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

after catching up againnnn im tired againnn!!!

nighty turts x


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Newmummy! *Kit has got some work trips and then nursery decorating so is lying low from BnB until things are sorted. I miss her but I just think of the big colourful sack of quotes she'll deliver for each of us like Santa when she comes back:happydance:

I'm going all out this month on symptom spotting. I know you won't laugh (too much) when I get my bfn but the 2ww just draaaaaags so much, gotta do something to entertain/distract myself! :juggle:

Hope our post arrives tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Really quick turtle tots... I'm bleeding/spotting again. Bright pink, a tinge of red but EVERY time I wipe. I did just dtd but it wasn't in any way... "stressful" and it was a lunch time quickie. In light of the fact that I just got over a stint of spotting/bleeding this weekend... should I be concerned? I have no cramping or pain really to speak of.
> 
> Since you just dtd it sounds like it's just blood vessels bursting and nothing to worry about.Trin will have more info maybe:shrug:
> I'm sure it's fine and is down to 'sexual trauma'- you could always swing by the docs just to be on the safe side. I had some bleeding after a massive constipation attack and the hospital was very reassuring:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking the trauma thing too but as I said, I'm only second guessing it a bit because I was spotting/bleeding so recently. :shrug: I'd rather not waste a trip to the doctor's if it's "nothing." Woah, bleeding after constipation? Never heard of that... was it just vessels bursting then?Click to expand...

I'll share the constipation story tomorrow (while Sarachka's having dinner) :flower: It's a long hard squeeze of a story:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night all, I'm off to lie very still and see if some more symptoms come to mind...

:kiss::kiss::kiss:

What if Kit's left us forever for Percival? :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Nighty night all, I'm off to lie very still and see if some more symptoms come to mind...
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> What if Kit's left us forever for Percival? :cry:

Nonsense! Percival can't fulfill _all_ of her needs. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I see you lurking lovey. Hope you are feeling all right. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I hope your bleeding is nothing to worry about, Molly! I'm glad you contacted the doctor, though. I hope you can get in real soon to see them! And then they can tell you it's nothing to worry about! :flower:

I don't think I told you all, but I bought some cloth diapers from someone through Craigslist :dance: I'm really excited. It was a steal, really. I got 11 diaper covers (Bummis) and 25 cloth prefolds. Most of the prefolds are pretty well used and I intend to just buy some new ones (I want organic ones because I'm a hippie!). But - all that for $20!! Even without the worn out prefolds that's still under $2 per diaper cover - and they are about $13 each new. Score!! And there's enough for baby's first few months. They are all size small, which says it fits up to 13 pounds. :dance:

Super Hippie Mama!

Anyone else cloth diaper?? I've got a horde of fabric in my craft room, too, I think I may make some fitted inserts to save some cash. I've been trolling Craigslist, too, looking for deals... ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I see you lurking lovey. Hope you are feeling all right. :hugs:

I AM FEELING BETTER!!

And if I told you what has helped you wouldn't believe me.... :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I see you lurking lovey. Hope you are feeling all right. :hugs:
> 
> I AM FEELING BETTER!!
> 
> And if I told you what has helped you wouldn't believe me.... :haha:Click to expand...

Do tell!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and that is an AWESOME deal! I love Craigslist. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I see you lurking lovey. Hope you are feeling all right. :hugs:
> 
> I AM FEELING BETTER!!
> 
> And if I told you what has helped you wouldn't believe me.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do tell!Click to expand...

Well, alright...

So I've been horribly sick this week - Monday and yesterday I was barfing, feeling nauseous and dry heaving ALL DAY. Horrible.

I was at my wits end when I remembered... I have a large collection of rocks/crystals/gemstones for healing work. Part of the "woo-woo" stuff I did with massage - crystal healing, as well as energy work and the like. :wacko:

Anyway, late last night I crept out of bed and searched through my crystal healing book to find something that helps with nausea and/or vomiting. I have two of the three rocks listed, so I dug them out of my collection and tucked one in each side of my sports bra. Then I went to bed.

Voila - today I am vom-free. No nausea, no barfing, no heaving, no nothing. I've still got them tucked snuggly in my bra.

I use citrine for uterine cramping during PMS and it works like a charm (not that I'll have to use that one for a while :haha: ) and amethyst works better than (almost) any medication I can find for my migraines. It may all just be placebo, but I'll take it!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh and that is an AWESOME deal! I love Craigslist. :thumbup:

Me, too!! I found the cutest antique dresser thing last year for FREE!! Omg, I love it. I think I have some pictures of it somewhere....? I'll look.

If we have a girl it will go in the nursery FOR SURE. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and that is an AWESOME deal! I love Craigslist. :thumbup:
> 
> Me, too!! I found the cutest antique dresser thing last year for FREE!! Omg, I love it. I think I have some pictures of it somewhere....? I'll look.
> 
> If we have a girl it will go in the nursery FOR SURE. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Found them. How cute is this??
 



Attached Files:







IMG00041 - Copy.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG00043.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG00042 - Copy.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

It does need a sanding and repainting, but it's super cute. :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I don't think you are crazy you silly woman. :haha: Oh and I love that dresser! It would look fab sanded down and painted. 

HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO TALK TO A BLOOMIN' DOCTOR AND CALL ME BACK! IT'S BEEN AN HOUR!!


----------



## addie25

Holly i honk ur symptoms are great!!!!

No no period yet but have cramps so crossing fingers.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I don't think you are crazy you silly woman. :haha: Oh and I love that dresser! It would look fab sanded down and painted.
> 
> HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO TALK TO A BLOOMIN' DOCTOR AND CALL ME BACK! IT'S BEEN AN HOUR!!

I *do* like the white, but it's been painted so many times that the paint layer is like 1/4 inch thick! :haha: And the drawers get stuck, so a good paint stripping and sanding and repaint would be fab! :thumbup:

They haven't called you back, yet?!?! OMG. Call them again, IMO.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I don't think you are crazy you silly woman. :haha: Oh and I love that dresser! It would look fab sanded down and painted.
> 
> HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO TALK TO A BLOOMIN' DOCTOR AND CALL ME BACK! IT'S BEEN AN HOUR!!
> 
> I *do* like the white, but it's been painted so many times that the paint layer is like 1/4 inch thick! :haha: And the drawers get stuck, so a good paint stripping and sanding and repaint would be fab! :thumbup:
> 
> They haven't called you back, yet?!?! OMG. Call them again, IMO.Click to expand...

I'll give her another 20 minutes... *toe tapping* They really shouldn't leave me alone with google for so long.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and the dresser would be a great warm spring day (outside) project. :thumbup: Can't get much more ventilation that being outside!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh and the dresser would be a great warm spring day (outside) project. :thumbup: Can't get much more ventilation that being outside!

Yep. A nice project for DH or my parents :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I don't think you are crazy you silly woman. :haha: Oh and I love that dresser! It would look fab sanded down and painted.
> 
> HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO TALK TO A BLOOMIN' DOCTOR AND CALL ME BACK! IT'S BEEN AN HOUR!!
> 
> I *do* like the white, but it's been painted so many times that the paint layer is like 1/4 inch thick! :haha: And the drawers get stuck, so a good paint stripping and sanding and repaint would be fab! :thumbup:
> 
> They haven't called you back, yet?!?! OMG. Call them again, IMO.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give her another 20 minutes... *toe tapping* They really shouldn't leave me alone with google for so long.Click to expand...

Step away from Dr. Google... he instills fear...!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I don't think you are crazy you silly woman. :haha: Oh and I love that dresser! It would look fab sanded down and painted.
> 
> HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO TALK TO A BLOOMIN' DOCTOR AND CALL ME BACK! IT'S BEEN AN HOUR!!
> 
> I *do* like the white, but it's been painted so many times that the paint layer is like 1/4 inch thick! :haha: And the drawers get stuck, so a good paint stripping and sanding and repaint would be fab! :thumbup:
> 
> They haven't called you back, yet?!?! OMG. Call them again, IMO.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give her another 20 minutes... *toe tapping* They really shouldn't leave me alone with google for so long.Click to expand...
> 
> Step away from Dr. Google... he instills fear...!!Click to expand...

Finally got the call back. They want me to take it easy and if the bleeding hasn't stopped by Friday to call them AND/OR to call them if the bleeding gets worse. *sigh* Did they really have to make me wait that long for that? Ugh.:dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, im going to be signing off for the night see al you turtles tomorrow xxxx :hugs:

Molly relax a little and only unpack small items taking breaks in between, as Trin has said feeling the flutterings of bubba is a good thing but play it safe xxx

Night everyone :D


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Well, im going to be signing off for the night see al you turtles tomorrow xxxx :hugs:
> 
> Molly relax a little and only unpack small items taking breaks in between, as Trin has said feeling the flutterings of bubba is a good thing but play it safe xxx
> 
> Night everyone :D

Thanks Ginge. :hugs: I will. Sleep well turtle dove.


----------



## LunaLady

Sheesh. I thought for sure they'd call you in. Are you still bleeding? If it were me I think I'd tell them tomorrow it's gotten worse just so you could get checked out... but that's just me... :ninja:


----------



## addie25

Molly I am sure te bleeding will stop soon.:hugs:

As for me I didn't get my period today hopefully I wake up with it, I had cramping and thought I got it durigthr day but didn't. I've been editing y book and sent out the 1 st chapter to a couple agencies ( a couple in englad as well as NYC and California) I will send more out tomorrow I hope I get positive feedback!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Molly i hope the bleeding has stopped x 

It's bloody 4.30am uk time and my coughing has me up on the sofa not to annoy dh !!

Luna -- I think that dresser is amazing


----------



## Mollykins

Still bleeding and about an hour or so ago, it happened to come in a mucus type form. Can't be sure if it's anything more ominous than left over swimmers though. :shrug: Trying to think positively but a rather intense lower back pain has just started up. Time for bed or time to cry. Night turtles.

Crunchie- I'm sorry you are up coughing and being miserable. :nope: No good.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Molly I am sure te bleeding will stop soon.:hugs:
> 
> As for me I didn't get my period today hopefully I wake up with it, I had cramping and thought I got it durigthr day but didn't. I've been editing y book and sent out the 1 st chapter to a couple agencies ( a couple in englad as well as NYC and California) I will send more out tomorrow I hope I get positive feedback!!!

Good luck my dear. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - perhaps you should head to the ER?? That's what I would do.... :shrug:
Back pain, bleeding recently and last week... It's got me really worried to be honest!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly I'd also like you to go to ER just so you can know for sure its all ok as lower back pain accompanied with bleeding doesn't sound good, I hope you no longer are having these pains or bleeding! Anyway yay for your chicken breast! I mean sweet potato lol :hugs: xx


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning everyone its another beautiful day and I have a load of washing on already :) I'm ready for a day full of spring cleaning! Dettol I have found also do floor cleaner in the Apple fragrance the house will smell very appley today lol! I'm quite excited about this and I'm not sure if that's right or not lol! Anyway I hope everyone is ok and going to have a lovely day and work etc isn't too poo for any of you!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Molly id get checked out to be on safe side :hugs:

Im off to work now booo! :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Sunny side up again here:happydance:

*Luna* that dresser is lovely:cloud9:
I'm a cloth bum mum but recently I've been using commercial nappies since I have leak problems and nappy rash problems now Lo's bigger and eating human food:shrug: I think my nappies have been washed so many times they're worn out and I'm reluctant to invest in more since it won't be so long until LO is potty training:awww: Glad you're feeling better with your magic stones:hugs:

*Molly* I hope the bleeding/back cramping stops:thumbup: I'm sure the docs can give you some Spasfon or something to stop the cramping.

*Addie* best of luck with the book, that sounds great XXXXXX

As for me, well a whole night and half a morning has passed and I can't detect a single potential symptom:nope: Pooey pants.

But I have a fun day planned- we're walking to the DIY shop (an hour's walk so I'll get my exercise in for the day with the return journey too!) to buy some black paint for the number sign on our gate which is all flaky, and the hand rail in the garden which is a nasty orangey brown at the moment:haha: And paint to freshen up my balcony table and chair outside my studio, and a similar pair in the back garden, and some earth for potting my basil:thumbup: So lots of walking and painting, I'll sleep well tonight, I can feel it already!

Holly has put her 'aviation' programme on again:dohh: It's about the boeing 747, made in 1969, didn't know it was that early:shrug: Learn something new everyday! 

Right, we're off to hit the road Jack.

Have a lovely nearly Friday everyone:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Good morning everyone its another beautiful day and I have a load of washing on already :) I'm ready for a day full of spring cleaning! Dettol I have found also do floor cleaner in the Apple fragrance the house will smell very appley today lol! I'm quite excited about this and I'm not sure if that's right or not lol! Anyway I hope everyone is ok and going to have a lovely day and work etc isn't too poo for any of you!

I quite like cleaning when the boys aren't around to mess it up straight away:haha: I love chemical apple fragrance too:cloud9: Have fun! XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## poas

Aww bless little Holly :) I am off to dr's to see what they say about my back!
Molly I hope you're better today???
xx


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh trin! Dh and I are always Playing groceries cupboard survivor .... I have come to my mummy's tonight and she did us a roast ! Nom nom
> 
> Back to pasta bake tomorrow !!!
> 
> Oh I'm glad it's not just me! My mom sometimes (fairly frequently) buys us groceries :blush:Click to expand...

My mum buys me shopping sometimes, and we go round to people's houses for tea. OH and I are both quite family orientated so we have tea with my mum once a week and his once a week and my nan once a week et voila, le dejeuner a troi fois de semaine. :haha:

Proper catch up and exciting/sad explanation of why I wasn't here yesterday!


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Aww bless little Holly :) I am off to dr's to see what they say about my back!
> Molly I hope you're better today???
> xx

whats up with your back hun ?


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Aww bless little Holly :) I am off to dr's to see what they say about my back!
> Molly I hope you're better today???
> xx
> 
> whats up with your back hun ?Click to expand...

Ditto! You haven't mentioned anything....


----------



## mummyApril

mmm cup of tea ok just one....


----------



## firstbaby25

So yesterday was a bad day :nope: I had a lovely fun day planned, my friend asked me to look after her little boy so I was going to do that and then come home and then wrap turtle mail and have a walk to the post office and blah. I get to my friends house, I have my sisters keys in my bag and she lives at the other end of town and needs them. :dohh: stress out cause my sister demands that we all worry about her all the time! So then, i'm TRIPPING about getting the keys to her, and Adam phones me off someone else's phone because his phone broke, and tells me our friend collapsed a lung and that they have no other drivers and he had to get a half day off work. :nope: not happy. So then he had to come and get the keys and I had to hope that my friend (whose child I was minding) wasn't too late home and I could make visiting hours (3pm) and so poor Alfie (the kid) couldn't go to the park and we had to make do with the garden and wait for Adam to come and get the keys for Ash (sister) and then wait for dear friend or her DH to come take me to the hospital all the while I was supposed to be working in the afternoon! I was positively on the ceiling with stress. I was also out in the evening for a meal for friends' birthdays... So I watched the child, got a lift to the hospital, seen my friend, cried, tried to get in to my mum's to do an hour's work = locked out, had to go to my sisters on the other end of town and borrow clothes for my meal as Adam was going for the second visiting time as I couldn't :cry: she also did my make up. I enjoyed a nice meal a bit of calm in the storm that was yesterday but then I left my phone in a bar and it's been stolen :nope: :cry: I am positively on the ceiling. 

In happier news and happier colour to reflect it. I have had sex twice in a week :shock: I am soooo NTNP I didn't even know my CD when I had a quickie with Adam before work this morning, granted i'm such a worry wort that I faked it so he could get his and then not be too late for work :haha: the joys of womanhood! But yes, I still dunno my CD i'm such a NTNP-er these days. It's well easier. 

Molly I hope that you are ok my lovely. :hugs: i'm sure it is to do with the nasties you had but if you have ANY when you wake today I would take *Luna's* advice. Definitely. 

B and Hollymunkificlove hope you have great adventures today! I really do. You seem to always have fun, glad you enjoyed the chateau. :thumbup: I haven't sent monkey mail yet i'm definitely on to it. 

My mum has gone away and left me with HER boss from the other business that I am technically nothing to do with! He has rang me and asked me to do work as she cons him that I am there working for his business so I can develop the other as she does the one that she is accountable for. So I shall be busy working and ordering new phones today. Booo. Hiss. 

Morning everyone else :kiss: I hope you are all well truly I do. I don't wish bad health on anyone, I have had a shake up - glad I decided on quitting smoking (although I haven't altogether quit yet). I really did get a little bit of perspective yesterday and did the usual vow of 'I shall never whinge about money and/or clothes and my sister ever again' just so long as we all stay healthy, that means you guys too :hugs: look after yourselves. 

I'm sorry if I forgot anything! Probably a HUGE post.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> So yesterday was a bad day :nope: I had a lovely fun day planned, my friend asked me to look after her little boy so I was going to do that and then come home and then wrap turtle mail and have a walk to the post office and blah. I get to my friends house, I have my sisters keys in my bag and she lives at the other end of town and needs them. :dohh: stress out cause my sister demands that we all worry about her all the time! So then, i'm TRIPPING about getting the keys to her, and Adam phones me off someone else's phone because his phone broke, and tells me our friend collapsed a lung and that they have no other drivers and he had to get a half day off work. :nope: not happy. So then he had to come and get the keys and I had to hope that my friend (whose child I was minding) wasn't too late home and I could make visiting hours (3pm) and so poor Alfie (the kid) couldn't go to the park and we had to make do with the garden and wait for Adam to come and get the keys for Ash (sister) and then wait for dear friend or her DH to come take me to the hospital all the while I was supposed to be working in the afternoon! I was positively on the ceiling with stress. I was also out in the evening for a meal for friends' birthdays... So I watched the child, got a lift to the hospital, seen my friend, cried, tried to get in to my mum's to do an hour's work = locked out, had to go to my sisters on the other end of town and borrow clothes for my meal as Adam was going for the second visiting time as I couldn't :cry: she also did my make up. I enjoyed a nice meal a bit of calm in the storm that was yesterday but then I left my phone in a bar and it's been stolen :nope: :cry: I am positively on the ceiling.
> 
> In happier news and happier colour to reflect it. I have had sex twice in a week :shock: I am soooo NTNP I didn't even know my CD when I had a quickie with Adam before work this morning, granted i'm such a worry wort that I faked it so he could get his and then not be too late for work :haha: the joys of womanhood! But yes, I still dunno my CD i'm such a NTNP-er these days. It's well easier.
> 
> Molly I hope that you are ok my lovely. :hugs: i'm sure it is to do with the nasties you had but if you have ANY when you wake today I would take *Luna's* advice. Definitely.
> 
> B and Hollymunkificlove hope you have great adventures today! I really do. You seem to always have fun, glad you enjoyed the chateau. :thumbup: I haven't sent monkey mail yet i'm definitely on to it.
> 
> My mum has gone away and left me with HER boss from the other business that I am technically nothing to do with! He has rang me and asked me to do work as she cons him that I am there working for his business so I can develop the other as she does the one that she is accountable for. So I shall be busy working and ordering new phones today. Booo. Hiss.
> 
> Morning everyone else :kiss: I hope you are all well truly I do. I don't wish bad health on anyone, I have had a shake up - glad I decided on quitting smoking (although I haven't altogether quit yet). I really did get a little bit of perspective yesterday and did the usual vow of 'I shall never whinge about money and/or clothes and my sister ever again' just so long as we all stay healthy, that means you guys too :hugs: look after yourselves.
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anything! Probably a HUGE post.

oh darling Jaynie :hugs: what an awful stressy day! i hope your friend will be ok! boo to your phone going missing i did see your post late last night about it! some people have no conscience about other peoples belongings and how they may of saved or worked hard to get it! i hate thieves! i hope you have a better day today and get to enjoy the sunshine with happiness! :happydance: for sex twice this week, i still havent had sex! (well obviously i did but not since i found out) i just cannot bring myself to doing anything! lets hope there was an eggy there awaiting for you :) x


----------



## addie25

Jaynie sounds like u need a vacation after a day like that I'm sorry it was so horrible !

I woke up at 530 and guess who came for a visit!!!!!! MY PERIOD!!!!!!! I'm so excited so now I make xray apointment and blood test and the ball is rolling now if only probes would be done and I can start the shots!!!!! Ive never been so excited about a period I think I scared my cat while I was dancing around she ran away n knocked things off the counter!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Goooood morning ladies!

How are we all today? I'm OK, the sun is shining, I had pretty craft paper delivered in the mail, I'm at a meeting later for the Ukraine charity with the council, we have a chicken marinading ready for our first BBQ of 2011, Alice is molesting me and dribbling at the pleasure, I have a cup of coffee, and I think all is well.



Jaynie holy shit! I bet you took a diazepam or four after that day, that would have killed me too. I hate stuff like that. Try not to obsess over the stolen phone, it is only an item, and replaceable item. I'm so sorry. Hugs!

HOLLICHKA You have such a lovely day planned, I'm so jealous! You have the perfect life, really. 

MOLLY What harm would a quick trip to the ER do? None, so just go along please to put your mind at rest - and ours.

For those who like cooking, I remembered this website today, which I've used a lot in the past to make meals, it's full of really awesome recipes, comfort food, 'man' food etc

www.thepioneerwoman.com


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly...I echo what everyone else has said...please go to the ER even if its a wasted journey your better safe than sorry!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks April & sarachka! I didn't have a valium/diazepam to hand plus i'd been drinking! So just fell asleep naturally and you are right my phone is, at least, not my health! Though I have a suspicious lump on my Gooch. Adam's mum who is a nurse said I should get it looked at. This worried me a bit about it and of course now I have no idea of the number for my Docs! 

Sarachka. You think your job causes anxiety? You seem so much better without the prospect of work for 10 days... Just a passing thought.

Molly my thoughts and everything I have is crossed are for you today :hugs: hope it's just stopped when you get up. 

I think I O later than when I first started TTC so I really don't know when there will be an egg-y for him to fertilise hope I get random early O this month :thumbup: i'm all :shrug: as I have time on my side and turtle babies to look forward to :D

My mum's cat yacked on me this morning. :sick: boo. 

My mum's cleaner has also just turned up when she wasn't supposed to! BOO. I HAVE to go out now... :happydance: no more workey for me :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

ADDIE :wohoo: :yipee: period! (never thought on a ttc forum I would say that)


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie ! What a orrible day you had !!! 

Big hugs


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> ADDIE :wohoo: :yipee: period! (never thought on a ttc forum I would say that)

Lol 2 funny I never thought I would say that!!! Witch was welcomed with open arms but once ivf starts she must stay away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Now I'm gettin more exciting I am occupied with sending m book out and waiting to hear from agents. I'll get the blood and xray done n be4 I know it I'll be doing ivf an hopefully will sign with another agent. Hopefully my life takes a turn for the better!


----------



## HollyMonkey

On my return from my adventure to buy paint I have found 
TURTLE MAIL!!:mail:

Thankyou so much Hayley:hugs:

I love it!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks April & sarachka! I didn't have a valium/diazepam to hand plus i'd been drinking! So just fell asleep naturally and you are right my phone is, at least, not my health! Though I have a suspicious lump on my Gooch. Adam's mum who is a nurse said I should get it looked at. This worried me a bit about it and of course now I have no idea of the number for my Docs!
> 
> Sarachka. You think your job causes anxiety? You seem so much better without the prospect of work for 10 days... Just a passing thought.

Dare I even ask what your 'Gooch' is?!?!

Work DEFINITELY makes me anxious. But not the work itself, just the being there, being out of the house etc. I know that sounds pathetic, but my new job role actually suits me a lot better and I'm not nervous about my actual work, just being at work. I need to develop my web design work more so I can just quit!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> On my return from my adventure to buy paint I have found
> TURTLE MAIL!!:mail:
> 
> Thankyou so much Hayley:hugs:
> 
> I love it!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

tell us what it is!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Patience Sarachka, patience, just getting pics :haha:

It's a FAN DABBY DOOBY EIFFEL TOWER BEAUTY NECKLACE :kiss: It's just soooo cool :dance: I love stuff like that, and it has a little dangly heart to make it even lovelier:hugs:

And a really touching letter, I've included an extract, I hope you can read it, such words of wisdom and truth, this really touched me:cry: Thankyou so much Hayley:hug:
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4









033.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll have to catch up later since I have this colour paint and this weather...bikini on to paint garden furniture now\\:D/
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 0









017.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

What's turtle mail?


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> What's turtle mail?

Parcels/letters in the post from you guys!!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

16:26 French time, teeny weeny ovarian twinge:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Me thinks addie needs some turtle mail !!!

It's 3.31pm uk time and I am sunbathing


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> *Newmummy! *Kit has got some work trips and then nursery decorating so is lying low from BnB until things are sorted. I miss her but I just think of the big colourful sack of quotes she'll deliver for each of us like Santa when she comes back:happydance:
> 
> I'm going all out this month on symptom spotting. I know you won't laugh (too much) when I get my bfn but the 2ww just draaaaaags so much, gotta do something to entertain/distract myself! :juggle:
> 
> Hope our post arrives tomorrow:hugs:


glad you like your mail B mine still not come:shrug:maybe Holly wants to be a pilot!!:thumbup:




LunaLady said:


> I hope your bleeding is nothing to worry about, Molly! I'm glad you contacted the doctor, though. I hope you can get in real soon to see them! And then they can tell you it's nothing to worry about! :flower:
> 
> I don't think I told you all, but I bought some cloth diapers from someone through Craigslist :dance: I'm really excited. It was a steal, really. I got 11 diaper covers (Bummis) and 25 cloth prefolds. Most of the prefolds are pretty well used and I intend to just buy some new ones (I want organic ones because I'm a hippie!). But - all that for $20!! Even without the worn out prefolds that's still under $2 per diaper cover - and they are about $13 each new. Score!! And there's enough for baby's first few months. They are all size small, which says it fits up to 13 pounds. :dance:
> 
> Super Hippie Mama!
> 
> Anyone else cloth diaper?? I've got a horde of fabric in my craft room, too, I think I may make some fitted inserts to save some cash. I've been trolling Craigslist, too, looking for deals... ;)


im to lazy to use those but sounds like a bargain:thumbup:glad the voms have gone:hugs:




addie25 said:


> Jaynie sounds like u need a vacation after a day like that I'm sorry it was so horrible !
> 
> I woke up at 530 and guess who came for a visit!!!!!! MY PERIOD!!!!!!! I'm so excited so now I make xray apointment and blood test and the ball is rolling now if only probes would be done and I can start the shots!!!!! Ive never been so excited about a period I think I scared my cat while I was dancing around she ran away n knocked things off the counter!!!


Yay for witch onwards now:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> 16:26 French time, teeny weeny ovarian twinge:thumbup:

:haha::haha::winkwink:

jaynie what a poo day you had:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

i can't wait for my summer holiday and my ML to start!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> i can't wait for my summer holiday and my ML to start!!!!

When and where is your holiday ? And when will your ml start x


----------



## mummyApril

i missed my parcel while i was doing the school run :( i hope they come back at a decent time tomorrow or i have to pay extra bah! its my baby unit aswell :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtletonians :hi:

First, Jaynie, big :hugs: for your sh!tty day. That's not fun :nope:

Holly, looks like you got our weather :thumbup: I came out of the shops and it was pitch black and pouring and COLD :cold: Told my mom I felt like I'd walked out into another country :haha: And now that your clocks have changed you and I are on the same time

Mom bought us groceries today. I had to spend what I earned today on buying food for all the animals and trying to get something for everyone so they're ok for this week. Just managed but I only got enough cat kibble for 3 days :nope: Hope some donations come thru asap. Think money thoughts for us please turtles

Luna, I LOOOVE your dresser. My style of furniture and I also like the antiqued, distressed look. And well done discovering your crystals. I have a pic of DS the elder clutching a chunk of amethyst to his cheek while he was teething. Now I stock and sell amber teething necklaces that work a treat but I didn't know about them then and he picked up the amethyst himself

Molly, hope you're ok :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! Another earthquake in japan :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon all-

I brought my OH to work today so that I could bring DD the eldest to school (first day at the new school). She is such a meek little Miss. I almost started crying while I was watching her cautiously look around her classroom while I was explaining the important bits of her personality to her teacher. :cry: I stood by while my DD and her teacher had a bit of a 1 on 1 talk about things and they reached the topic of books and my oldest told her that she loves the books by Eric Carle and her teacher was well surprised and showed her that they have Eric Carle books in the classroom. She was so happy! :awww: Her teacher told her they were going to start a segment on butterflies soon and my DD said, "Oh!" and then told her teacher the entire life phase of a butterfly. :haha: Smarty pants. :hugs: 

Bleeding has slowed and it's a light brown now so :thumbup: I am going to take it easy until my 20 week scan and see if any answers as to why I have been bleeding/spotting come from that. 

Jaynie- Good grief woman. What a stressful day you had! :hugs: Hope today is infinitely better for you.


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Aww bless little Holly :) I am off to dr's to see what they say about my back!
> Molly I hope you're better today???
> xx
> 
> whats up with your back hun ?Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! You haven't mentioned anything....Click to expand...

I was fed up of moaning on here,and don't want y'all to think that's all I can do :)
I've been having bad back pains and hip ache...dr said he can feel 'seperation' between muscles in my lower back, so I have some gentle stretching exercises to do and been referred to physio as I don't want to take pain relief (which is the middle option between stretches and physio)
Hope everyone is doing ok, I'm back to catch up now!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and thank you everyone for your concern. :hugs: It means a lot. I hope you are all enjoying your Thursday. :flower:


----------



## poas

Glad to hear it's settling down Molly :) How is your new home?
Jaynie your day sounded poo :( ....and...erm....gooch?? Lol
Congrats on af addie :)
Hi Trin,holly,luna,crunchie et al :)


----------



## addie25

Molly glad the bleeding has slowed down. Im actually having a good day. Mainly bc all principals r out of the school for the day. Tonight dinner with my friend then sending my book put to A few more agents.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh *Jaynie* I've just caught up as far as your message about your awful day:shock: What an arse day:nope: Thanks for your kind words for Holly and me in your post though:hugs: Hope you're ok now, and like everyone else I'm not sure what a 'gooch' is- must be like 'Martha' the dishwasher machine in your family, a code no one else knows:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Lissy- Home is good. :) Coming along slowly but surely. How are you? ...other than your back that is. Sounds painful by the way! :(

Addie- I'm glad you are having a good day today! :thumbup: And a big WOOHOO! :wohoo: for the witch! One step closer to that healthy baby bean! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone interested in seeing how huge I am at 18 weeks??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Anyone interested in seeing how huge I am at 18 weeks??

:happydance::happydance::happydance:MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

I have a slightly itchy and 'sore if I poke it' right nipple, I am fishing in deep water here to drag up what I can:haha: And I had those ovarian twinges for another 5 mins or so after posting earlier message, followed by a uterine whisper.

Been slaving over a hot paintbrush ALLLLLL afternoon and part of the evening :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Anyone interested in seeing how huge I am at 18 weeks??

me :yipee:me :yipee:me :yipee:me :yipee:me :yipee:me :yipee:me :yipee:me :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Here it is... 18 weeks huge.
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in seeing how huge I am at 18 weeks??
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!Click to expand...

And meeeeeeeeeee:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> Here it is... 18 weeks huge.

lovely bump :):thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Fantabulous symptom spotting my dear B!


----------



## TrinityMom

mollykins said:


> here it is... 18 weeks huge.

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i can't wait for my summer holiday and my ML to start!!!!
> 
> When and where is your holiday ? And when will your ml start xClick to expand...

8th may:happydance:for a wk to see OH's dad:thumbup:

and ML starts 20th july but actually finish using hols on 8th july:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i can't wait for my summer holiday and my ML to start!!!!
> 
> When and where is your holiday ? And when will your ml start xClick to expand...
> 
> 8th may:happydance:for a wk to see OH's dad:thumbup:
> 
> and ML starts 20th july but actually finish using hols on 8th july:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh I bet you can't wait! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm loving the symptom-spotting-as-an-olympic-sport B :thumbup:

I'm toying with the idea of ntnp until June and then ttc :shrug: Don't know if I should tempt fate and risk the possiblility of falling pregnant too soon? though by now I think my virginity has regrown and virgins don't fall pregnant the first time right? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Nice bump, Molly!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in seeing how huge I am at 18 weeks??
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!Click to expand...

and meeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> I have a slightly itchy and 'sore if I poke it' right nipple, I am fishing in deep water here to drag up what I can:haha: And I had those ovarian twinges for another 5 mins or so after posting earlier message, followed by a uterine whisper.
> 
> Been slaving over a hot paintbrush ALLLLLL afternoon and part of the evening :happydance:


:thumbup:that is a great symptom spotted there:winkwink:

what are you painting?



Mollykins said:


> Here it is... 18 weeks huge.

:cloud9:think i will do new one this weekend thats a proper bump now Molly and congrats on your sweet tat 18wks:happydance:,and glad bleeding has slowed/stopped:hugs:



Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i can't wait for my summer holiday and my ML to start!!!!
> 
> When and where is your holiday ? And when will your ml start xClick to expand...
> 
> 8th may:happydance:for a wk to see OH's dad:thumbup:
> 
> and ML starts 20th july but actually finish using hols on 8th july:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I bet you can't wait! :hugs:Click to expand...

your right there i can't it will be lovely:cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Here it is... 18 weeks huge.

wow! but please remeber your actually 19 weeks !!! I dont care what the silly doctor said 

also if you dont mind me saying, your photo has made me happy .....now your bump is bigger your boobies look smaller ! if you know what I mean....gives me hope :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here it is... 18 weeks huge.
> 
> wow! but please remeber your actually 19 weeks !!! I dont care what the silly doctor said
> 
> also if you dont mind me saying, your photo has made me happy .....now your bump is bigger your boobies look smaller ! if you know what I mean....gives me hope :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: I thought the same thing!! :rofl: Here I am, sitting at 38E and it looks like I'm a itty bitty B! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Here it is... 18 weeks huge.

Hugely beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I'm loving the symptom-spotting-as-an-olympic-sport B :thumbup:
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of ntnp until June and then ttc :shrug: Don't know if I should tempt fate and risk the possiblility of falling pregnant too soon? though by now I think my virginity has regrown and virgins don't fall pregnant the first time right? :haha:

:haha: You turtles and the regrowth of virginity. If I bleed one more time during sex I think my OH will not touch me again until after the birth... well, 4-6 weeks after the birth. :shock: Virginity is bound to grow back by then. :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

did anyone ever hear from the ''hamburger girl'' again you know who i mean !!!

i did find her on another thread but she stopped coming on as i think they were onto her!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Loverly bump molly. 

Trin can you get me a postage price for one of your packs please? and um...I have been thinking of drawing up a few posters to put around over here for your charity. Do you have a charity number? Then I can stick them up in places (when I make/print a few) to try and generate you some income, i'm sure there are plenty of cat lovers around barnsley, and i'm sure a pic of the twisty kitties would help too :flower: Let me know what you think!


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> did anyone ever hear from the ''hamburger girl'' again you know who i mean !!!
> 
> i did find her on another thread but she stopped coming on as i think they were onto her!!

I didn't hear from her again personally... I know she didn't show back up over here. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here it is... 18 weeks huge.
> 
> wow! but please remeber your actually 19 weeks !!! I dont care what the silly doctor said
> 
> also if you dont mind me saying, your photo has made me happy .....now your bump is bigger your boobies look smaller ! if you know what I mean....gives me hope :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I thought the same thing!! :rofl: Here I am, sitting at 38E and it looks like I'm a itty bitty B! :haha:Click to expand...

This excites me greatly xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm loving the symptom-spotting-as-an-olympic-sport B :thumbup:
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of ntnp until June and then ttc :shrug: Don't know if I should tempt fate and risk the possiblility of falling pregnant too soon? though by now I think my virginity has regrown and virgins don't fall pregnant the first time right? :haha:

Yes I'm taking it seriously Trin:thumbup: Nothing will escape me. I will note ALL. And I will be representing France in The 2012 London Olympics in the TTC and 2WW S/S Events- it's caused alot of controversy, but I _am_ Madame FrenchPants now so I should represent France really, rather than the UK in the Olympic Symptom Spotting :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here it is... 18 weeks huge.
> 
> wow! but please remeber your actually 19 weeks !!! I dont care what the silly doctor said
> 
> also if you dont mind me saying, your photo has made me happy .....now your bump is bigger your boobies look smaller ! if you know what I mean....gives me hope :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I thought the same thing!! :rofl: Here I am, sitting at 38E and it looks like I'm a itty bitty B! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> This is excites me greatly xxxClick to expand...

:haha: Oh the tragedy of big bubbies!


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> did anyone ever hear from the ''hamburger girl'' again you know who i mean !!!
> 
> i did find her on another thread but she stopped coming on as i think they were onto her!!

April and I did Stalk her for a while out of intrest and newmummy is right they starting questioning her and she made a run for it !!!


----------



## Crunchie

Molly ! People pay to be this size.... Are they nuts !!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> what are you painting?


GARDEN FURNITURE, MY STUDIO BALCONY FURNITURE AND A HAND RAIL!:haha: All done, well chuffed!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 4









059.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4









058.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Molly ! People pay to be this size.... Are they nuts !!?

In a word... YES. :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone ever hear from the ''hamburger girl'' again you know who i mean !!!
> 
> i did find her on another thread but she stopped coming on as i think they were onto her!!
> 
> I didn't hear from her again personally... I know she didn't show back up over here. :thumbup:Click to expand...




Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone ever hear from the ''hamburger girl'' again you know who i mean !!!
> 
> i did find her on another thread but she stopped coming on as i think they were onto her!!
> 
> April and I did Stalk her for a while out of intrest and newmummy is right they starting questioning her and she made a run for it !!!Click to expand...

No i did'nt again personally but........like you crunch i did stalk for a while 
and she dissapeared around feb time !! strange one that one:wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

you can come help me do my hallway and bathroom in july!!!

oh i would love to meet in london always nagging OH i ain't been since i was wee small


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone ever hear from the ''hamburger girl'' again you know who i mean !!!
> 
> i did find her on another thread but she stopped coming on as i think they were onto her!!
> 
> April and I did Stalk her for a while out of intrest and newmummy is right they starting questioning her and she made a run for it !!!Click to expand...

I wrote her a couple of pm's after the gore episode, I felt like I'd maybe been too haughty and moralistic since it is a public thread after all and I felt a bit sorry for her, if she was really seeking attention for whatever reason... And we're all fruitcakes in some way or another:haha: But no news in a while:shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

She hasn't been on BnB since March 16th, apparently she lost the baby at 12weeks x


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, my youngest just did something gross... but kind of funny. I was playing with her on the floor, laying side by side and tickling then she says, "teehee, I farted on you!" I (of course) responded with, "Eeeewwww! You gross girl! You must be Daddy's girl!" And she said, "Yep! It's smells like Daddy too!"


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Loverly bump molly.
> 
> Trin can you get me a postage price for one of your packs please? and um...I have been thinking of drawing up a few posters to put around over here for your charity. Do you have a charity number? Then I can stick them up in places (when I make/print a few) to try and generate you some income, i'm sure there are plenty of cat lovers around barnsley, and i'm sure a pic of the twisty kitties would help too :flower: Let me know what you think!

I love you Ginge:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Loverly bump molly.
> 
> Trin can you get me a postage price for one of your packs please? and um...I have been thinking of drawing up a few posters to put around over here for your charity. Do you have a charity number? Then I can stick them up in places (when I make/print a few) to try and generate you some income, i'm sure there are plenty of cat lovers around barnsley, and i'm sure a pic of the twisty kitties would help too :flower: Let me know what you think!

Hi Ginge

All my seminar stuff is in storage at my mom's house - moved from a 3-room practice to a one room one - but next time I run a seminar (should be June) I will fish some stuff out for you

We have a charity number and we run Chip-In's so people can donate via Paypal. All the details etc are on the website www.hillsidehaven.co.za 
You're welcome to use any of the pics or info on there. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Loverly bump molly.
> 
> Trin can you get me a postage price for one of your packs please? and um...I have been thinking of drawing up a few posters to put around over here for your charity. Do you have a charity number? Then I can stick them up in places (when I make/print a few) to try and generate you some income, i'm sure there are plenty of cat lovers around barnsley, and i'm sure a pic of the twisty kitties would help too :flower: Let me know what you think!
> 
> I love you Ginge:flower:Click to expand...

Agreed! You are such a fabby turtloid! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ginge you'll be such a fab mum:hugs: That sounds like a great idea, and I think you're right, twisty kitten is the way forward:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone ever hear from the ''hamburger girl'' again you know who i mean !!!
> 
> i did find her on another thread but she stopped coming on as i think they were onto her!!
> 
> April and I did Stalk her for a while out of intrest and newmummy is right they starting questioning her and she made a run for it !!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You're right *Crunch!*- when I saw Molly's pot pic I saw her bump BEFORE her breasts! For the first time! So your 'oh so polite friend', next time she sees you she will say 'wow! what a big Baby Bump' :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

she has done a runner but i believe she set up a new account but nothin has been written on it, yes i am a stalker and i have too much time on my hands lol, the thread she was on a lot of people got onto her with her unbelievable 'stories' they were not impressed!


----------



## mummyApril

Molly i love your bump, its still similar to mine and you know im having a boy :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Okay, my youngest just did something gross... but kind of funny. I was playing with her on the floor, laying side by side and tickling then she says, "teehee, I farted on you!" I (of course) responded with, "Eeeewwww! You gross girl! You must be Daddy's girl!" And she said, "Yep! It's smells like Daddy too!"

Try living with 3 boys!!!! Farting and burping could be their olympic sport


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Holly im loving these symptom spotting x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:

SHARK! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...

Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> she has done a runner but i believe she set up a new account but nothin has been written on it, yes i am a stalker and i have too much time on my hands lol, the thread she was on a lot of people got onto her with her unbelievable 'stories' they were not impressed!

Wow your like the police ! How do you know she has a new account .... Your gooooood


----------



## TrinityMom

:kiss:GINGE, YOU SWEETIE-PIE!!!!:kiss:

(She just shared the Hillside link on Facebook)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> You're right *Crunch!*- when I saw Molly's pot pic I saw her bump BEFORE her breasts! For the first time! So your 'oh so polite friend', next time she sees you she will say 'wow! what a big Baby Bump' :haha:

Monkeypants your wise !!! My brother in laws new bird said on Friday .... Your tits are sooooo big

Excuse me love ... Is this only the 3rd time of meeting you and I haven't mentioned what a large face you have !!!

Lol I have to laugh :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Holly im loving these symptom spotting x

You know April, Trin's message has brought it home to me, I'm shouldering a huge responsibility here, Symptom Spotting for the whole French nation, with quite alot of English media coverage nonetheless on account of my origins:shrug: I may Wobble. But we have rigorous training techniques as Olympians, so I'm hoping to pull through even if I get a BFN during this training run:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ginge i noticed that too very sad if true but to unbelievable to be right??

And that is a lovely idea for Trin's charity!!!!!

AWWW Bethany you are too kind i just jump straight to a conclusion

April can you post a pic or link to your baby changer & swing??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> she has done a runner but i believe she set up a new account but nothin has been written on it, yes i am a stalker and i have too much time on my hands lol, the thread she was on a lot of people got onto her with her unbelievable 'stories' they were not impressed!
> 
> Wow your like the police ! How do you know she has a new account .... Your goooooodClick to expand...

Hey Mummyapril! Molly, Kit and I could recruit you on the K2 mystery?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You're right *Crunch!*- when I saw Molly's pot pic I saw her bump BEFORE her breasts! For the first time! So your 'oh so polite friend', next time she sees you she will say 'wow! what a big Baby Bump' :haha:
> 
> Monkeypants your wise !!! My brother in laws new bird said on Friday .... Your tits are sooooo big
> 
> Excuse me love ... Is this only the 3rd time of meeting you and I haven't mentioned what a large face you have !!!
> 
> Lol I have to laugh :haha:Click to expand...

My dad's last wife pulled up her skirt, whipped down her knickers and showed me the tattoo on her butt the first time I met her :shock:


----------



## new mummy2010

k2 mystery whats this


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...

I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly im loving these symptom spotting x
> 
> You know April, Trin's message has brought it home to me, I'm shouldering a huge responsibility here, Symptom Spotting for the whole French nation, with quite alot of English media coverage nonetheless on account of my origins:shrug: I may Wobble. But we have rigorous training techniques as Olympians, so I'm hoping to pull through even if I get a BFN during this training run:thumbup:Click to expand...

now, I dont want to "suggest" anything but your symptoms match your ticker.....now I know this is training and I dont want to use words like "blood doping" but we have to look at the facts or is this just amazing coincidence :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Monkey shark! ... Shark monkey!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> k2 mystery whats this

Kmteehoo:shhh: You know the lovely, lovely lady who is often looking at our thread but never posts?:shrug: I long to meet her:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> she has done a runner but i believe she set up a new account but nothin has been written on it, yes i am a stalker and i have too much time on my hands lol, the thread she was on a lot of people got onto her with her unbelievable 'stories' they were not impressed!
> 
> Wow your like the police ! How do you know she has a new account .... Your goooooodClick to expand...

wellll... there was someone wanabemamaxxx looking at this thread so i looked at their profile and the last and only person to of visited their page was her so i went to her page as she hadnt been on since feb (this was march) and she had not long signed out, and the wanabemamaxxx account had been made this day i just thought it all added up ? or i get too bored and look into things too much ahhaha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly im loving these symptom spotting x
> 
> You know April, Trin's message has brought it home to me, I'm shouldering a huge responsibility here, Symptom Spotting for the whole French nation, with quite alot of English media coverage nonetheless on account of my origins:shrug: I may Wobble. But we have rigorous training techniques as Olympians, so I'm hoping to pull through even if I get a BFN during this training run:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> now, I dont want to "suggest" anything but your symptoms match your ticker.....now I know this is training and I dont want to use words like "blood doping" but we have to look at the facts or is this just amazing coincidence :shrug:Click to expand...

The ticker I have is actually a 'special' one- it's not from the internet. It's a special *Olympic Preparation* ticker, to train us in the light of ticker falsehoods


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You're right *Crunch!*- when I saw Molly's pot pic I saw her bump BEFORE her breasts! For the first time! So your 'oh so polite friend', next time she sees you she will say 'wow! what a big Baby Bump' :haha:
> 
> Monkeypants your wise !!! My brother in laws new bird said on Friday .... Your tits are sooooo big
> 
> Excuse me love ... Is this only the 3rd time of meeting you and I haven't mentioned what a large face you have !!!
> 
> Lol I have to laugh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My dad's last wife pulled up her skirt, whipped down her knickers and showed me the tattoo on her butt the first time I met her :shock:Click to expand...

hmmmmmmmm I am to Dinner with the inlaws tomorrow and said girl will be there ! maybe I could moon her and that would shut her up :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

oh and the fact that on this 'new account' the about me seems similar to her..


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:Click to expand...

They may squash you MunkieShark. We breed them big here
 



Attached Files:







Absa+Currie+Cup+Xerox+Lions+v+Sharks+cF73NJBX4FCl.jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 0









ec5a4dae44894981a48e7e29136ca310.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 0









JannieDuPlessis-with-BismarckDuPlessis-and-TendaiBeastMtawarira110120G300.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 0









John+Smit+Super+Rugby+Sharks+Training+Session+vyqPLhUK_Mul.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly im loving these symptom spotting x
> 
> You know April, Trin's message has brought it home to me, I'm shouldering a huge responsibility here, Symptom Spotting for the whole French nation, with quite alot of English media coverage nonetheless on account of my origins:shrug: I may Wobble. But we have rigorous training techniques as Olympians, so I'm hoping to pull through even if I get a BFN during this training run:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> now, I dont want to "suggest" anything but your symptoms match your ticker.....now I know this is training and I dont want to use words like "blood doping" but we have to look at the facts or is this just amazing coincidence :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The ticker I have is actually a 'special' one- it's not from the internet. It's a special *Olympic Preparation* ticker, to train us in the light of ticker falsehoodsClick to expand...

wow ......you really are dedicated


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:Click to expand...
> 
> They may squash you MunkieShark. We breed them big hereClick to expand...

DH says ......good luck against the Lions this weekend ....he is a MASSIVE rugby fan 

:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:Click to expand...
> 
> They may squash you MunkieShark. We breed them big hereClick to expand...

Pah! Can't scare me Trin with your lesbian friends you posted there:sulk:

:help:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:Click to expand...
> 
> They may squash you MunkieShark. We breed them big hereClick to expand...
> 
> DH says ......good luck against the Lions this weekend ....he is a MASSIVE rugby fan
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

That's impressive that he knows :thumbup: Tell him thank you. I'm a HUGE fan too - my Dad used to be a provincial linesman (back in the days when they were called linesmen) so I grew up on it and now it's a nice way to remember him


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Ginge i noticed that too very sad if true but to unbelievable to be right??
> 
> And that is a lovely idea for Trin's charity!!!!!
> 
> AWWW Bethany you are too kind i just jump straight to a conclusion
> 
> April can you post a pic or link to your baby changer & swing??

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-BREVI-AT...ps=63&clkid=8293078664873512585#ht_4219wt_989 thats the baby unit, 

and this is the swing (offer ends in 4 days ) 
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...cm_mmc=HookLogic-_-On+Site-_-Advert-_-Product


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

(I won't tell them you said that!)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> she has done a runner but i believe she set up a new account but nothin has been written on it, yes i am a stalker and i have too much time on my hands lol, the thread she was on a lot of people got onto her with her unbelievable 'stories' they were not impressed!
> 
> Wow your like the police ! How do you know she has a new account .... Your goooooodClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Mummyapril! Molly, Kit and I could recruit you on the K2 mystery?Click to expand...

yes this puzzles me normal but quiet :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:Click to expand...
> 
> They may squash you MunkieShark. We breed them big hereClick to expand...
> 
> DH says ......good luck against the Lions this weekend ....he is a MASSIVE rugby fan
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's impressive that he knows :thumbup: Tell him thank you. I'm a HUGE fan too - my Dad used to be a provincial linesman (back in the days when they were called linesmen) so I grew up on it and now it's a nice way to remember himClick to expand...

when I meet DH I had always had boyfriends before that liked football and I hated it ! and matches I went to I also hated..... when I went to my first rugby match I was like WOW ! I was sat with the opposition and there they were explaining the rules to me......next thing I had a pie and a pint of cider in my hands :cloud9: such a gentlemans sport !!!! 

he used to play but got tooooooo injured ! even played england under 21s !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:Click to expand...
> 
> They may squash you MunkieShark. We breed them big hereClick to expand...
> 
> DH says ......good luck against the Lions this weekend ....he is a MASSIVE rugby fan
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's impressive that he knows :thumbup: Tell him thank you. I'm a HUGE fan too - my Dad used to be a provincial linesman (back in the days when they were called linesmen) so I grew up on it and now it's a nice way to remember himClick to expand...
> 
> when I meet DH I had always had boyfriends before that liked football and I hated it ! and matches I went to I also hated..... when I went to my first rugby match I was like WOW ! I was sat with the opposition and there they were explaining the rules to me......next thing I had a pie and a pint of cider in my hands :cloud9: such a gentlemans sport !!!!
> 
> he used to play but got tooooooo injured ! even played england under 21s !!!Click to expand...

Even more impressive :thumbup: My dad was a hooker and one game two people ran over his head in the ruck with their studs and he had to have 28 stitches :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

I must be off to bed. My toes are freezing off and I'm reading an intriguing book

Good Night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*MummyApril* I bought a small *BLUE* present for your:baby: today... can you PM me your address? I'm working my way through the Turtles!!!:happydance: You will all have Monkey gifts eventually!!! No rush since I'm very slow at getting to the postoffice:haha:


----------



## poas

I'm sorry to butt in but I am so fracking angry!
As I have said, we are going to Devon tomorrow-me,ed,harri and emma...earlier in the week his ex rang and said emma has ear infection,diagnosed apparently over the phone by nhs direct-sounds feasible except the fact that this very same thing happened a month or so ago when WE had Emma at the weekend and NHS direct instructed us to go to a and e, and diagnosed bugger all as they couldn't SEE her ear!!!!!
Anyway, I smile and nod as ed tells me this and just cross my fingers that ex takes emma to gp....on wednesday she tells ed that she has been to gp, he prescribed antibiotics for ear infection-BUT-as she thought Emma seemed better,she 'didnt waste time hanging around the pharmacy' and said she would get the meds this morning for emma to bring as a precaution!!!!!
So...Ed,Harri and Emma all just got home-Emma in tears holding the bad ear and not wanting to drink,talk, eat etc and when I ask Ed if she's had her evening dose.....Her MOTHER decided it was 'unnecessary-kids have to build an immune system'!!!!!!!!!!
Emma was with us for a full yr and only once needed antibiotics for a throat infection she came back with from her mums one weekend-she's had 3ear infections since dec27 (when she left us) and constantly has cough and runny nose.
So now we have a miserable 3 and a half yr old to come on holiday,who cant swim,shower etc. Wow.


----------



## Crunchie

trinitymom said:


> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> i had a lovely dream last night that i was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the spring sea temperatures in southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> shark! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'da shark' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world i'm 'da munkie':blush:Click to expand...
> 
> they may squash you munkieshark. We breed them big hereClick to expand...
> 
> dh says ......good luck against the lions this weekend ....he is a massive rugby fan
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> that's impressive that he knows :thumbup: Tell him thank you. I'm a huge fan too - my dad used to be a provincial linesman (back in the days when they were called linesmen) so i grew up on it and now it's a nice way to remember himClick to expand...
> 
> when i meet dh i had always had boyfriends before that liked football and i hated it ! And matches i went to i also hated..... When i went to my first rugby match i was like wow ! I was sat with the opposition and there they were explaining the rules to me......next thing i had a pie and a pint of cider in my hands :cloud9: Such a gentlemans sport !!!!
> 
> He used to play but got tooooooo injured ! Even played england under 21s !!!Click to expand...
> 
> even more impressive :thumbup: My dad was a hooker and one game two people ran over his head in the ruck with their studs and he had to have 28 stitches :nope:Click to expand...

ouch


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I must be off to bed. My toes are freezing off and I'm reading an intriguing book
> 
> Good Night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

night night chilly toes:hugs::kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *MummyApril* I bought a small *BLUE* present for your:baby: today... can you PM me your address? I'm working my way through the Turtles!!!:happydance: You will all have Monkey gifts eventually!!! No rush since I'm very slow at getting to the postoffice:haha:

oh you are a darling this has made me well up :cry: xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I'm sorry to butt in but I am so fracking angry!
> As I have said, we are going to Devon tomorrow-me,ed,harri and emma...earlier in the week his ex rang and said emma has ear infection,diagnosed apparently over the phone by nhs direct-sounds feasible except the fact that this very same thing happened a month or so ago when WE had Emma at the weekend and NHS direct instructed us to go to a and e, and diagnosed bugger all as they couldn't SEE her ear!!!!!
> Anyway, I smile and nod as ed tells me this and just cross my fingers that ex takes emma to gp....on wednesday she tells ed that she has been to gp, he prescribed antibiotics for ear infection-BUT-as she thought Emma seemed better,she 'didnt waste time hanging around the pharmacy' and said she would get the meds this morning for emma to bring as a precaution!!!!!
> So...Ed,Harri and Emma all just got home-Emma in tears holding the bad ear and not wanting to drink,talk, eat etc and when I ask Ed if she's had her evening dose.....Her MOTHER decided it was 'unnecessary-kids have to build an immune system'!!!!!!!!!!
> Emma was with us for a full yr and only once needed antibiotics for a throat infection she came back with from her mums one weekend-she's had 3ear infections since dec27 (when she left us) and constantly has cough and runny nose.
> So now we have a miserable 3 and a half yr old to come on holiday,who cant swim,shower etc. Wow.

I am a MASSIVE ADVOCATE of kids building their immune system but if the kid's already fallen sick and the doc recommends antibiotics then it's too late to do anything other than swallow them!! In France they really give antibiotics as a very last resort, so I guess your doc's do the same? So she should have them if the doc's prescribed them:shrug: Let her 'build her immune system' outside of illness by eating well and exercising. And while she's already fallen sick and you're on holiday then I would say fill her up with the meds she needs so that you and Harri and Oh and Emma have a lovely time:hugs:


----------



## poas

Well...her mum is half french-grew up there, and is happy to dose em up with calpol and cough medicines (I dont use cough meds with haz, and only calpol if he has temp) unnecessarily...I actually think she should not have a child-I too believe in building immunity but as you said, an infection needs treatment, and yes,dr's here only prescribe antibiotics if infection is clear and present.We can't give her any meds (I actually DID call nhs direct) as they have given her mother the prescription and if she hasn't taken it in we cannot (without her) get it reissued.
I just don't understand how she can be so selfish?!?! Paired with the fact that she has sent emma here in leggings that dont fit and are very thin, and a tshirt that is too short- oh said Harri took his jacket off as soon as he saw her and put it on her!!!So if a 5yr old can see a problem why cant she!?!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddie byes now:kiss: Night all.:hugs: I will lie very still and try to detect symptoms. 5 dpo tomorrow:dohh: OMG this 2ww is draaaging BIG TIME!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ninja post :ninja:


----------



## addie25

Another odd thing to say on a preggy site is yay birth control! Just went to pick it up. Aparently u take it before and during ivf ( I'll find out details may 4th) I'm happy about it just bc now I will b regular so ivf wont take long my cycles were all over the place. I feel like things r movig fast so hopefully it continues!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...

Mine is the WOLVES :) always got a cheesy hard sounding name! :haha: I love love it. My friend was DESPERATE to get out of hospital for this match tomorrow and the x-rayed him and said his lung had inflated more than 80% and he could go home :happydance: - some people ae better recovering at home where they have their comforts. He was anxious in the hospital. If i talk a lot it is because he is a dear friend...


----------



## addie25

Fingers crossed he goes home tomorrow!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:Click to expand...
> 
> They may squash you MunkieShark. We breed them big hereClick to expand...
> 
> DH says ......good luck against the Lions this weekend ....he is a MASSIVE rugby fan
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's impressive that he knows :thumbup: Tell him thank you. I'm a HUGE fan too - my Dad used to be a provincial linesman (back in the days when they were called linesmen) so I grew up on it and now it's a nice way to remember himClick to expand...

What are they called now? :shrug: officials? I'm sure in my league they are just linesmen...


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good at rugby. You've seen my robust knees Trin :bodyb: I'm nicknamed 'DA SHARK' in the rugby world. It's just in the ttc world I'm 'Da Munkie':blush:Click to expand...
> 
> They may squash you MunkieShark. We breed them big hereClick to expand...
> 
> DH says ......good luck against the Lions this weekend ....he is a MASSIVE rugby fan
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's impressive that he knows :thumbup: Tell him thank you. I'm a HUGE fan too - my Dad used to be a provincial linesman (back in the days when they were called linesmen) so I grew up on it and now it's a nice way to remember himClick to expand...
> 
> when I meet DH I had always had boyfriends before that liked football and I hated it ! and matches I went to I also hated..... when I went to my first rugby match I was like WOW ! I was sat with the opposition and there they were explaining the rules to me......next thing I had a pie and a pint of cider in my hands :cloud9: such a gentlemans sport !!!!
> 
> he used to play but got tooooooo injured ! even played england under 21s !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Even more impressive :thumbup: My dad was a hooker and one game two people ran over his head in the ruck with their studs and he had to have 28 stitches :nope:Click to expand...

It's BOTH impressive we had a linesmand teacher at school and we all really loved him! I love it too Crunch, was a bit like you everyone liked football so I picked a team and then watched my local rugby team and i was like wow. I will post pics of my favourite (swoon) players tomorrow though. Trin! Phwoar.


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> I'm sorry to butt in but I am so fracking angry!
> As I have said, we are going to Devon tomorrow-me,ed,harri and emma...earlier in the week his ex rang and said emma has ear infection,diagnosed apparently over the phone by nhs direct-sounds feasible except the fact that this very same thing happened a month or so ago when WE had Emma at the weekend and NHS direct instructed us to go to a and e, and diagnosed bugger all as they couldn't SEE her ear!!!!!
> Anyway, I smile and nod as ed tells me this and just cross my fingers that ex takes emma to gp....on wednesday she tells ed that she has been to gp, he prescribed antibiotics for ear infection-BUT-as she thought Emma seemed better,she 'didnt waste time hanging around the pharmacy' and said she would get the meds this morning for emma to bring as a precaution!!!!!
> So...Ed,Harri and Emma all just got home-Emma in tears holding the bad ear and not wanting to drink,talk, eat etc and when I ask Ed if she's had her evening dose.....Her MOTHER decided it was 'unnecessary-kids have to build an immune system'!!!!!!!!!!
> Emma was with us for a full yr and only once needed antibiotics for a throat infection she came back with from her mums one weekend-she's had 3ear infections since dec27 (when she left us) and constantly has cough and runny nose.
> So now we have a miserable 3 and a half yr old to come on holiday,who cant swim,shower etc. Wow.

What a douche. can't you just get the antibiotics? Yourself? Like has he got the prescription, I am pretty sure that that is something like neglect. That she would be reprimanded you know cause we live in a nanny state and all! It's right though, she's wasted NHS time.


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Fingers crossed he goes home tomorrow!!!

He's out - he's at home! He's chilling there they just wanted his lung to go up enough. I seen his xray today of when he got there and seen a collapsed lung. Really fascinating. It looks so thin and shows as a white shodow thing and his chest cavity on the left was totally empty! Mad... Especially modern treatment, they basically regulate the pressure in your lung and blow it up like a balloon...


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to butt in but I am so fracking angry!
> As I have said, we are going to Devon tomorrow-me,ed,harri and emma...earlier in the week his ex rang and said emma has ear infection,diagnosed apparently over the phone by nhs direct-sounds feasible except the fact that this very same thing happened a month or so ago when WE had Emma at the weekend and NHS direct instructed us to go to a and e, and diagnosed bugger all as they couldn't SEE her ear!!!!!
> Anyway, I smile and nod as ed tells me this and just cross my fingers that ex takes emma to gp....on wednesday she tells ed that she has been to gp, he prescribed antibiotics for ear infection-BUT-as she thought Emma seemed better,she 'didnt waste time hanging around the pharmacy' and said she would get the meds this morning for emma to bring as a precaution!!!!!
> So...Ed,Harri and Emma all just got home-Emma in tears holding the bad ear and not wanting to drink,talk, eat etc and when I ask Ed if she's had her evening dose.....Her MOTHER decided it was 'unnecessary-kids have to build an immune system'!!!!!!!!!!
> Emma was with us for a full yr and only once needed antibiotics for a throat infection she came back with from her mums one weekend-she's had 3ear infections since dec27 (when she left us) and constantly has cough and runny nose.
> So now we have a miserable 3 and a half yr old to come on holiday,who cant swim,shower etc. Wow.
> 
> What a douche. can't you just get the antibiotics? Yourself? Like has he got the prescription, I am pretty sure that that is something like neglect. That she would be reprimanded you know cause we live in a nanny state and all! It's right though, she's wasted NHS time.Click to expand...

Sorry just noticed you can't you'll have to get her some calpol! It's her mum's fault and you gots to do what you gots to do ensure everyone has the best time that they can have! X


----------



## firstbaby25

'fracking' :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kmteehoo. Just me and thee... When O when will you reveal your identity? 

Come on over... Though I admit it's a big leap to this :fool: loony bin!


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. Ok my excitement has now turned to being scared. I am afraid I am going to be terrified when I get pregnant again. I do not know if I can wait till im 16 weeks to get the test done. I will have 17 or 18 weeks in the dark not knowing if the baby is healthy (bc takes a week or 2 or more to get results from that test) How can I go threw half my pregnancy and not know I am having a healthy baby. I know 99.9 percent chance of baby being healthy with IVF Genetic testing but im still scared. I want to enjoy my next pregnancy. I want to bond with the baby. I was scared last time to talk to the baby or anything bc I wasn't sure if she was healthy n if we would be having her. Next time I want to talk to him or her and get close and not worry. What should I do? I go see IVF doctor in a few weeks ill talk to him again and I am sure he will calm me down.


----------



## HollyMonkey

6:08am woke with blocked up nose unable to breath
6:09am felt something runny, torrential nosebleed:thumbup:

Dreamt I got a BFP testing with a distant school friend who did synchronised swimming, she was called Emily:haha:

Back later, back to sleep for me:sleep:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hey addie, wish I could give you a cuddle ! I never realised before ttc that everything about this is so scary !!!! I hope the doctor can calm your fears but into can try to stay positive xxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> 6:08am woke with blocked up nose unable to breath
> 6:09am felt something runny, torrential nosebleed:thumbup:
> 
> Dreamt I got a BFP testing with a distant school friend who did synchronised swimming, she was called Emily:haha:
> 
> Back later, back to sleep for me:sleep:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ohhhhhhh poor munkie ..... Have all my fingers and extra large toes crossed for you this month xx


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> k2 mystery whats this
> 
> Kmteehoo:shhh: You know the lovely, lovely lady who is often looking at our thread but never posts?:shrug: I long to meet her:cloud9:Click to expand...




mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ginge i noticed that too very sad if true but to unbelievable to be right??
> 
> And that is a lovely idea for Trin's charity!!!!!
> 
> AWWW Bethany you are too kind i just jump straight to a conclusion
> 
> April can you post a pic or link to your baby changer & swing??
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-BREVI-AT...ps=63&clkid=8293078664873512585#ht_4219wt_989 thats the baby unit,
> 
> and this is the swing (offer ends in 4 days )
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...cm_mmc=HookLogic-_-On+Site-_-Advert-_-ProductClick to expand...

Thanks April, not got time this morning before work but will look later on:thumbup:........a right little mystery solver hey:winkwink:



poas said:


> I'm sorry to butt in but I am so fracking angry!
> As I have said, we are going to Devon tomorrow-me,ed,harri and emma...earlier in the week his ex rang and said emma has ear infection,diagnosed apparently over the phone by nhs direct-sounds feasible except the fact that this very same thing happened a month or so ago when WE had Emma at the weekend and NHS direct instructed us to go to a and e, and diagnosed bugger all as they couldn't SEE her ear!!!!!
> Anyway, I smile and nod as ed tells me this and just cross my fingers that ex takes emma to gp....on wednesday she tells ed that she has been to gp, he prescribed antibiotics for ear infection-BUT-as she thought Emma seemed better,she 'didnt waste time hanging around the pharmacy' and said she would get the meds this morning for emma to bring as a precaution!!!!!
> So...Ed,Harri and Emma all just got home-Emma in tears holding the bad ear and not wanting to drink,talk, eat etc and when I ask Ed if she's had her evening dose.....Her MOTHER decided it was 'unnecessary-kids have to build an immune system'!!!!!!!!!!
> Emma was with us for a full yr and only once needed antibiotics for a throat infection she came back with from her mums one weekend-she's had 3ear infections since dec27 (when she left us) and constantly has cough and runny nose.
> So now we have a miserable 3 and a half yr old to come on holiday,who cant swim,shower etc. Wow.

Awww poor Emma i hope the meds kick in and you can all enjoy your holiday looks like we are in for a sunny weekend:flower:

Bethany nose bleeds can be a symptom no:shrug:

well thank crunchie its FRIDAY woohooooooo:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie! I wanna hug you too :hugs: it's a 0.01% chance right? I'm pretty sure that .01 is to do with if they make a mistake... Like a human one, it's probable that they select healthy eggs and sperm and create embryo's withouth CF which is why you are having it done. Remember that! You will be fine, you should talk to baby but I admit it is all so scary :hug:

Holly, i'm going all out and saying 'it' this month :thumbup: a nosebleed? Too much of a coincidence if you ask me! 

Morning ladies, had a really good sleep, friend is better and back from hospital. I dunno who commented on the xray did i even tell you? I wish I was an x ray technician, thos pics are so god damn interesting! 

My gooch is my lady bits you know my vagina! It's not on any of the important bits (this lump) just nr the area, I really am struggling to find the doctors number though and I get more stressed about it everyday!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> 6:08am woke with blocked up nose unable to breath
> 6:09am felt something runny, torrential nosebleed:thumbup:
> 
> Dreamt I got a BFP testing with a distant school friend who did synchronised swimming, she was called Emily:haha:
> 
> Back later, back to sleep for me:sleep:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yay for bunged up noses and nosebleeds :) lol x


----------



## mummyApril

haha my Angel makes me laugh, i said i have my 2 little princesses and now i get my prince, in which she came back with 'why dont you call the baby prince?' i said erm maybe no, and she just casually said 'Garfield?' hahaha she was obviously joking :D but oh she made me chuckle


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies. Ok my excitement has now turned to being scared. I am afraid I am going to be terrified when I get pregnant again. I do not know if I can wait till im 16 weeks to get the test done. I will have 17 or 18 weeks in the dark not knowing if the baby is healthy (bc takes a week or 2 or more to get results from that test) How can I go threw half my pregnancy and not know I am having a healthy baby. I know 99.9 percent chance of baby being healthy with IVF Genetic testing but im still scared. I want to enjoy my next pregnancy. I want to bond with the baby. I was scared last time to talk to the baby or anything bc I wasn't sure if she was healthy n if we would be having her. Next time I want to talk to him or her and get close and not worry. What should I do? I go see IVF doctor in a few weeks ill talk to him again and I am sure he will calm me down.

I'm sure the doc's are pretty good on the psychological side of IVF following an experience like yours and will talk to you, or find someone for you to talk to about it. I'd try to get a really positive hat on at the moment and wear it from day one, since your chances of a healthy baby are so big now with the selection process. But in a way it's good to be scared too, I think it's a massively important part of the preparation:thumbup:We're all scared with _any_ pregnancy that things will be ok, so after what you've been through I understand you must be _really_ scared, but it will be fine.:flower: And at all your early scans and bloodtests they'll be really focussed on detecting any problems so you'll get the best care and it will all be wonderful:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> haha my Angel makes me laugh, i said i have my 2 little princesses and now i get my prince, in which she came back with 'why dont you call the baby prince?' i said erm maybe no, and she just casually said 'Garfield?' hahaha she was obviously joking :D but oh she made me chuckle

Do it! Call him garfield!!:haha: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/garfield3.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany nose bleeds can be a symptom no:shrug:

They'd better be :grr:

I've got to try and have twinges today, my ticker says so:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Ninja post :ninja:

ooo sneaky scoop there Ginge:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/2975_gif.gif

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/2975_gif.gifI have some renovation projects today- my mum brought a little Holly-sized lloyd loom seat and an old doll's house over in the car last visit. Both need some work on them but should be lover-ly when finished:kiss:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/2975_gif.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/2975_gif.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/2975_gif.gif

Bit cloudier and cooler today.

HAPPY FRIDAY ALL xxxxxhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/2975_gif.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Oh I am in the fast train to London .... Meeting in kensington! Yes .... Long lunch anyone ??? I will buy the shloer x


----------



## mummyApril

:hugs: for you Addie x

Holly that post made me lol! funny garfield, iv always wanted to renovate an old dolls house, the girls love them they have 2 at my dads one home made, and they have one here that was shop bought but never play with this one i dont think its good enough lol, we have sun here again today but im definitely taking it easy today as i was in so much pain with my back last night i couldnt walk! silly sciatica.

crunchie sounds like a lovely day! my mums on her way to London but not for anything nice :/ 

anywho i hope you all have a lovely day no matter what you do :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Oh I am in the fast train to London .... Meeting in kensington! Yes .... Long lunch anyone ??? I will buy the shloer x

Lunch for me please Crunch:flower: 

Is this a business meeting or a fun meeting? 

I'm just eating a chorizo sausage sandwich which I really fancied so just went to the shop to buy some spicey sausage meat, but I can't count food cravings as symptoms since I have them massively all the time and for weird stuff:munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

The sun is shining now :yipee: had a hard couple of hours at the office and just went to get ready and pour a drink and there is no water in my mum's house :shock: boo. Hiss. 

I suggested Margaret to my aunt when she had my cousin but I meant it we were obsessed with margaret and sheila (when we played ladies) and rachel and rebecca (when we played girls! This is hilarious since we both had perfectly better names than those as 'girls')... 

Can't believe I can't shower!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> The sun is shining now :yipee: had a hard couple of hours at the office and just went to get ready and pour a drink and there is no water in my mum's house :shock: boo. Hiss.
> 
> I suggested Margaret to my aunt when she had my cousin but I meant it we were obsessed with margaret and sheila (when we played ladies) and rachel and rebecca (when we played girls! This is hilarious since we both had perfectly better names than those as 'girls')...
> 
> Can't believe I can't shower!

My friend and I when we were little would play a game where we were Tracey and Katy and we spoke in strong Northern accents:shrug: And we had a mutual imaginary friend who was very prim and proper and she was called Melanie Jones, always with the surname pronounced:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I also want any of the lunches on offer. I'm playing grocery cupboard roulette and i am on ready brek! Clearly it's erin's! Chorizo and schloer :munch: :wine: I'm there!!! 

Ginge. Congrats, hope the 25k post brings you much joy :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> The sun is shining now :yipee: had a hard couple of hours at the office and just went to get ready and pour a drink and there is no water in my mum's house :shock: boo. Hiss.
> 
> I suggested Margaret to my aunt when she had my cousin but I meant it we were obsessed with margaret and sheila (when we played ladies) and rachel and rebecca (when we played girls! This is hilarious since we both had perfectly better names than those as 'girls')...
> 
> Can't believe I can't shower!
> 
> My friend and I when we were little would play a game where we were Tracey and Katy and we spoke in strong Northern accents:shrug: And we had a mutual imaginary friend who was very prim and proper and she was called Melanie Jones, always with the surname pronounced:haha:Click to expand...

Love it! :rofl: I remember mine and Ash's 'imaginative' games the most. School. Shop. Office. Little girls are desperate to grow up! It's sad, I hope my little girl isn't...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I HAVE A DILEMMA GIRLS! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Reflexion/thinking-20060614.gif

I've just got the doll's house from the garage and it really is such a relic of it's age that to redecorate it would lose all it's original charm. And at the same time I really want the fun-ness of the project:shrug: My mum and I saw it in a charity shop in England whilst on a trawl together and it hadn't even been put out on display yet, we saw it come in and before they even took it to the back room (the old dears wanted to 'clean it up') we nabbed it:ninja: It's a real 60's delight, lots of handmade bits and really charming. I'm really thinking it shouldn't be touched, I just need to make a dining table and a husband for the poor woman of the house, she lives alone with her 6 babies:shock:

I'll post pics and you can tell me what you all think.....


----------



## addie25

Hi all! 6 am getting ready for work. Got lots of rejection letters for my book I sent out :/ when ur not published no one wants to take u on. Hopefully someone will take a chance on me. I really do want to give my present ahem his new book I don't think he's doing his job. Crossing fingers another agent will see it and want to sign me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe I'll have to make a whole new doll's house, so I at least get the fun of decorating one if I decide to leave this one in it's original state!!


----------



## Sarachka

*HI LOVERS! Aiiiiiight? It's suchhhh a gorgeous day here today, beautiful sunshine ... and I have various web projects I have to get on with  So no garden time for me. OH and I were talking last night and I REALLY need to develop my web work so I can leave my current job before I actually go insane there.*




addie25 said:


> Hi ladies. Ok my excitement has now turned to being scared. I am afraid I am going to be terrified when I get pregnant again. I do not know if I can wait till im 16 weeks to get the test done. I will have 17 or 18 weeks in the dark not knowing if the baby is healthy (bc takes a week or 2 or more to get results from that test) How can I go threw half my pregnancy and not know I am having a healthy baby. I know 99.9 percent chance of baby being healthy with IVF Genetic testing but im still scared. I want to enjoy my next pregnancy. I want to bond with the baby. I was scared last time to talk to the baby or anything bc I wasn't sure if she was healthy n if we would be having her. Next time I want to talk to him or her and get close and not worry. What should I do? I go see IVF doctor in a few weeks ill talk to him again and I am sure he will calm me down.

My sis went through exactly this Addie, she was petrified of being pregnant again but you just gotta do it. The first 20ish weeks were really scary for her but it's soon over, and you're soon the Mummy of a gorgeous little baby. There'll be loads of support available for you from the IVF place, and of course your turtle doves! Just know that this time next year things will be SO much different!




mummyApril said:


> haha my Angel makes me laugh, i said i have my 2 little princesses and now i get my prince, in which she came back with 'why dont you call the baby prince?' i said erm maybe no, and she just casually said 'Garfield?' hahaha she was obviously joking :D but oh she made me chuckle

LOLZ, did you point out to her that you're not Michael Jackson. I call my OH Prince sometimes as a joke, it always reminds me of an alsatian dog :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh yes ... 24 hours ago I ordered some more stock for my eBay shop and it's arrived already which is awesome ... and some little gifts for Mrs Dian-Flon were in there too. Still looking for something perfect for Ms Hayleechka!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi all! 6 am getting ready for work. Got lots of rejection letters for my book I sent out :/ when ur not published no one wants to take u on. Hopefully someone will take a chance on me. I really do want to give my present ahem his new book I don't think he's doing his job. Crossing fingers another agent will see it and want to sign me!

Keep trying:hugs: It's like sperm, it only takes one!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! 6 am getting ready for work. Got lots of rejection letters for my book I sent out :/ when ur not published no one wants to take u on. Hopefully someone will take a chance on me. I really do want to give my present ahem his new book I don't think he's doing his job. Crossing fingers another agent will see it and want to sign me!
> 
> Keep trying:hugs: It's like sperm, it only takes one!!Click to expand...

Lol 2 funny!!!!

Thank for all support ladies I'm not see y I'm starting to get scared. I guess b it's getting closer. Once I talk to doc and genetics on how they do this again ill be ok!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! 6 am getting ready for work. Got lots of rejection letters for my book I sent out :/ when ur not published no one wants to take u on. Hopefully someone will take a chance on me. I really do want to give my present ahem his new book I don't think he's doing his job. Crossing fingers another agent will see it and want to sign me!
> 
> Keep trying:hugs: It's like sperm, it only takes one!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol 2 funny!!!!
> 
> Thank for all support ladies I'm not see y I'm starting to get scared. I guess b it's getting closer. Once I talk to doc and genetics on how they do this again ill be ok!Click to expand...

You'll be fine, as sarachka says, this time next year....:baby:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, i'm getting excited now, hopefully my period stays at bay until the scan is over!!! fingers crossed she stays away for longer eh ;) I have to drink a litre of water before I go :/ going to be entertaining to say the least :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Yes little one next year lovely and HEALTHY!
Good luck ginge!!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely dream last night that I was swimming in the sea:cloud9: There were 23 of us braving the Spring sea temperatures in Southend :cloud9: I love sea swimming:cloud9:
> 
> SHARK! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! That's my rugby team :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the WOLVES :) always got a cheesy hard sounding name! :haha: I love love it. My friend was DESPERATE to get out of hospital for this match tomorrow and the x-rayed him and said his lung had inflated more than 80% and he could go home :happydance: - some people ae better recovering at home where they have their comforts. He was anxious in the hospital. If i talk a lot it is because he is a dear friend...Click to expand...

When my dad was dying in ICU in Ipswich, he had one nurse who would tape rugby matches and bring them in for him to watch. She was so sweet to him and he loved it - took his mind off everything for 80min


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> The sun is shining now :yipee: had a hard couple of hours at the office and just went to get ready and pour a drink and there is no water in my mum's house :shock: boo. Hiss.
> 
> I suggested Margaret to my aunt when she had my cousin but I meant it we were obsessed with margaret and sheila (when we played ladies) and rachel and rebecca (when we played girls! This is hilarious since we both had perfectly better names than those as 'girls')...
> 
> Can't believe I can't shower!
> 
> My friend and I when we were little would play a game where we were Tracey and Katy and we spoke in strong Northern accents:shrug: And we had a mutual imaginary friend who was very prim and proper and she was called Melanie Jones, always with the surname pronounced:haha:Click to expand...

I had an imaginary cheetah called Yara and she came to school with me every day and even had a little raincoat smock thing for when it was raining :haha: She had a friend who was a black panther called Dark Queen


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Busy day again :happydance: LOVE LOVE LOVING this place!!!

I'll post some pics now. I feel like it's my reward for years of hard work and enthusiasm for little money

On a ttc note, thought AF had stopped but a little spotting today. Soon we will have to do the deed 

Chat later


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck with the scan ginge ! Hope they find a crayon in there like they did with mine ! 
X


----------



## Crunchie

Hey restorationpants it's work but that's done so I will walk down high street Kensington pretending I am rich.


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Hey restorationpants it's work but that's done so I will walk down high street Kensington pretending I am rich.

Hah if u run into Any agents tell them poo poo!! All of England has turned me down lol!


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey restorationpants it's work but that's done so I will walk down high street Kensington pretending I am rich.
> 
> Hah if u run into Any agents tell them poo poo!! All of England has turned me down lol!Click to expand...

They obviously have no taste ! Sod them addie ! Sod them


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey restorationpants it's work but that's done so I will walk down high street Kensington pretending I am rich.
> 
> Hah if u run into Any agents tell them poo poo!! All of England has turned me down lol!Click to expand...
> 
> They obviously have no taste ! Sod them addie ! Sod themClick to expand...

I had to ask someone what sod them means lol!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

How uk of me! Hahaha just means don't bother with them ....


----------



## Sarachka

S'pose I should look into my OPK stash and count how many I have. I am being very lazy this month. Being all focussed on it hasn't got me anywhere in 6 months.


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey restorationpants it's work but that's done so I will walk down high street Kensington pretending I am rich.
> 
> Hah if u run into Any agents tell them poo poo!! All of England has turned me down lol!Click to expand...
> 
> They obviously have no taste ! Sod them addie ! Sod themClick to expand...




Crunchie said:


> How uk of me! Hahaha just means don't bother with them ....

Well they can SOD off!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Mmm in the garden getting my vitamin d on. Hair drying naturally in the sun. I really need to knuckle down with some work but it's just too nice out here to go inside and eBay etc


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Mmm in the garden getting my vitamin d on. Hair drying naturally in the sun. I really need to knuckle down with some work but it's just too nice out here to go inside and eBay etc

Sounds lovely! Can't wait to go home and enjoy the day!


----------



## TrinityMom

JUst took 12 min to load these so I will do some more pics later when the intertubes are hopefully a bit faster
 



Attached Files:







Durban-20110326-00136.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## addie25

That's a beautiful room!


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> JUst took 12 min to load these so I will do some more pics later when the intertubes are hopefully a bit faster

mmmmm PHARMACEUTICALS! What you got for me?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Mmm in the garden getting my vitamin d on. Hair drying naturally in the sun. I really need to knuckle down with some work but it's just too nice out here to go inside and eBay etc

I'm outside too, making cushions. Painted my seat very pale blue and now using an abandonned crochet project (began as a blanket but was too heavy, would have squashed poor :baby:!) to make the cushions.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is this the new practice Trin? Looks fantastic!!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Busy day again :happydance: LOVE LOVE LOVING this place!!!
> 
> I'll post some pics now. I feel like it's my reward for years of hard work and enthusiasm for little money
> 
> On a ttc note, thought AF had stopped but a little spotting today. Soon we will have to do the deed
> 
> Chat later

sorry just read this:dohh: It IS the new place!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Well, i'm getting excited now, hopefully my period stays at bay until the scan is over!!! fingers crossed she stays away for longer eh ;) I have to drink a litre of water before I go :/ going to be entertaining to say the least :dohh:

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Deffo not going to redecorate the doll's house, it's such a vintage piece.

Possibly had a twinge and feel a bit bloated but more likely just setting myself up for a fall!! I get twinges and stuff every 2ww:nope: pma pma


----------



## Sarachka

see Hollichka this is why I won't list symptoms here, because all symptoms can be related to AF coming. But I really really hope they are the opposite for you! I have a good feeling for you.


----------



## addie25

Crossing my fingers for u that this is ur month!!! I didn't have symptoms be4 my Bfp but I did have loads of symptoms the month be4 :shrug: lol I love symptom spotting. I won't this time bc I'll b on hormones and god knows what that will make me think?? Lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *HI LOVERS! Aiiiiiight? It's suchhhh a gorgeous day here today, beautiful sunshine ... and I have various web projects I have to get on with  So no garden time for me. OH and I were talking last night and I REALLY need to develop my web work so I can leave my current job before I actually go insane there.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Ok my excitement has now turned to being scared. I am afraid I am going to be terrified when I get pregnant again. I do not know if I can wait till im 16 weeks to get the test done. I will have 17 or 18 weeks in the dark not knowing if the baby is healthy (bc takes a week or 2 or more to get results from that test) How can I go threw half my pregnancy and not know I am having a healthy baby. I know 99.9 percent chance of baby being healthy with IVF Genetic testing but im still scared. I want to enjoy my next pregnancy. I want to bond with the baby. I was scared last time to talk to the baby or anything bc I wasn't sure if she was healthy n if we would be having her. Next time I want to talk to him or her and get close and not worry. What should I do? I go see IVF doctor in a few weeks ill talk to him again and I am sure he will calm me down.
> 
> My sis went through exactly this Addie, she was petrified of being pregnant again but you just gotta do it. The first 20ish weeks were really scary for her but it's soon over, and you're soon the Mummy of a gorgeous little baby. There'll be loads of support available for you from the IVF place, and of course your turtle doves! Just know that this time next year things will be SO much different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha my Angel makes me laugh, i said i have my 2 little princesses and now i get my prince, in which she came back with 'why dont you call the baby prince?' i said erm maybe no, and she just casually said 'Garfield?' hahaha she was obviously joking :D but oh she made me chuckleClick to expand...
> 
> LOLZ, did you point out to her that you're not Michael Jackson. I call my OH Prince sometimes as a joke, it always reminds me of an alsatian dog :shrug:Click to expand...

if i had mentioned michael jackson she would of been even more adamant about the name prince lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Deffo not going to redecorate the doll's house, it's such a vintage piece.
> 
> Possibly had a twinge and feel a bit bloated but more likely just setting myself up for a fall!! I get twinges and stuff every 2ww:nope: pma pma

yeah BUT you had a bunged up nose and nose bleed....


----------



## mummyApril

ooh im all on my own in here


----------



## addie25

No I'm back my lunch is starting!!!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to butt in but I am so fracking angry!
> As I have said, we are going to Devon tomorrow-me,ed,harri and emma...earlier in the week his ex rang and said emma has ear infection,diagnosed apparently over the phone by nhs direct-sounds feasible except the fact that this very same thing happened a month or so ago when WE had Emma at the weekend and NHS direct instructed us to go to a and e, and diagnosed bugger all as they couldn't SEE her ear!!!!!
> Anyway, I smile and nod as ed tells me this and just cross my fingers that ex takes emma to gp....on wednesday she tells ed that she has been to gp, he prescribed antibiotics for ear infection-BUT-as she thought Emma seemed better,she 'didnt waste time hanging around the pharmacy' and said she would get the meds this morning for emma to bring as a precaution!!!!!
> So...Ed,Harri and Emma all just got home-Emma in tears holding the bad ear and not wanting to drink,talk, eat etc and when I ask Ed if she's had her evening dose.....Her MOTHER decided it was 'unnecessary-kids have to build an immune system'!!!!!!!!!!
> Emma was with us for a full yr and only once needed antibiotics for a throat infection she came back with from her mums one weekend-she's had 3ear infections since dec27 (when she left us) and constantly has cough and runny nose.
> So now we have a miserable 3 and a half yr old to come on holiday,who cant swim,shower etc. Wow.
> 
> What a douche. can't you just get the antibiotics? Yourself? Like has he got the prescription, I am pretty sure that that is something like neglect. That she would be reprimanded you know cause we live in a nanny state and all! It's right though, she's wasted NHS time.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry just noticed you can't you'll have to get her some calpol! It's her mum's fault and you gots to do what you gots to do ensure everyone has the best time that they can have! XClick to expand...

I think that it wouldn't be filed under neglect as much as abuse as she is well aware that her daughter is sick and was told by the doctors to give her the antibiotics... BUT she is knowingly keeping them from her, knowing they would make her feel better. Either way Lissy, that's awful and I'm so sorry you have to deal with that. :hugs: Is there anyway your OH can call in to get some antibiotics for her before your trip? You can tell her doctor something to the effect of, "I have her for a holiday and I can't reach her mother who has the antibiotics." :shrug: Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Brilliant symptom that nosebleed. Google that! :thumbup: 

April- Garfield. :rofl:

Addie- I understand your fear my love but really, 99.99%? Not many people beat that .01% :thumbup: I'm sure that they can do an amnio early too, considering. Big :hugs: love and don't deprive yourself or your baby of the love and bonding you have to share. :flower:

Jaynie- This is about to sound comical but I mean it seriously. Go get your gooch checked out. :)

Ginge- Forgot to say congrats on your 25k post! Woo! Good news! 

Trin- Lovely little room you have there. I want to come sit on your couch. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

So, only 6 hours of sleep and awake with a "I don't feel good mommy" -girl. :( Had a crazy dream though. I think it was interrupted because one minute I was dreaming that I was at my scan and they said, "Oh. That baby is big. Measuring about 2 weeks ahead you are." Then a second later, "Oh! make that 3 weeks... 4 weeks?! Wow! This baby won't stop growing!" :shock: Next minute I'm dreaming that my OH came to me and said, "I got a job offer and I'm going to take it... we are moving to London." :shock: :wohoo: And I got to tell all of you lovely turts that I was on my way. :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I am so bored I might die from it


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Would you like to see my Monkey-Turtle mail I received last night? I was going to wait to post pics until Holly B was up and on but I will do it now to save you from the brink of boredom death. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> So, only 6 hours of sleep and awake with a "I don't feel good mommy" -girl. :( Had a crazy dream though. I think it was interrupted because one minute I was dreaming that I was at my scan and they said, "Oh. That baby is big. Measuring about 2 weeks ahead you are." Then a second later, "Oh! make that 3 weeks... 4 weeks?! Wow! This baby won't stop growing!" :shock: Next minute I'm dreaming that my OH came to me and said, "I got a job offer and I'm going to take it... we are moving to London." :shock: :wohoo: And I got to tell all of you lovely turts that I was on my way. :flower:

how strange the day before my scan i dreamt about my baby being huge too they were all standing there in the scan room discussing it! lol


----------



## Mollykins

https://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-wa...s-from-japan-is-headed-toward-u-s?sc=fb&cc=fp

Wow.


----------



## Sarachka

Yes yes Molly pls do post / save my life


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you SO much HOLLY B! You are the sweetest!:flower::hugs::kiss:



And edit: We, in the US, do not have Sophie the giraffe so I will be the only US mom posh enough to have one for my LO. :smug:
 



Attached Files:







Hollygift1.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 7









Hollygift2.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 6









Hollygift3.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- My OH and I (with the girls of course) had to make a trip back to the old house yesterday to check the mail because my grandmother sent my youngest a birthday card to that address instead :dohh: so when we got back to our new home I drove up to the mailbox and he got out to check it. I saw this little brown parcel in the box and thought, "What in the world is that? No one alerted me they were going to send a parcel for S's birthday..." He gets back in the car and I say, "What is that?" He holds it up and says, "I don't know but is that French Mrs. Jones?" Light bulb went on and I let out a very excited, "Eeep!" He laughed and said, "Is that from one of your baby friends?" :haha: My only response was, "TURTLE MAIL! Or rather... MONKEY TURTLE MAIL!" :rofl: I was ridiculous. We finally get into the house and I have to open it carefully and then read the little card first (so sweet by the way :hugs:) and while I'm reading my OH reaches over and taps on the red tissue wrapped gift and says, "Do you need me to open it already?" :haha: You made my night Holly love. Thank you so much. Oh and is the address for you on it the exact way I should write it when mailing something to you?


----------



## mummyApril

my baby unit turned up :happydance: now just to not be tempted to play with it all


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

Just a quick check in. I won't be able to do a mahoosive reply/comment right now although between now and earlier I sped read and caught up a bit.

Still working but wanted to say hello and hope everyone is ok. I slept for 13 hours solid last night :shock: I felt properly awake today for the first time in ages :thumbup:

Anyway, love and snugs to all..laters :hugs::kiss:

Oh, and thanks for all the lovely little messages :friends:


----------



## addie25

Aww that's a cute tirtlemail story!!!!!! I think I've now been rejected by the rest of England at least they respond quickly. NYC n California agents take weeks to reject you!:shrug: lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Proof that Esme can walk
Better pictures of my rooms
Lily's "Mwahahaha I'll take over the world" look
 



Attached Files:







Durban-20110401-00172.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 3









new rooms.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 5









newrooms2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









lily.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

Hi kit !!!! Hi hi hi hi


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Just a quick check in. I won't be able to do a mahoosive reply/comment right now although between now and earlier I sped read and caught up a bit.
> 
> Still working but wanted to say hello and hope everyone is ok. I slept for 13 hours solid last night :shock: I felt properly awake today for the first time in ages :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, love and snugs to all..laters :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Oh, and thanks for all the lovely little messages :friends:

Hi Kit:hi:

Missed you! :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

I just dyed my hair with organic herbal hair dye. Odd. But it came out the right colour and didn't burn the eyes :thumbup:

This is it https://www.herbatint.co.za/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay!:yipee: It got there, or should I say 'she' got there, Sophie!! That was quicker than I was expecting! Glad you like her- hope Logan/Loganella likes her too:hugs: Absolute pleasure on my part:kiss:

When I saw your visitor's message I didn't think Turtle Mail at all, but that they found a crayon at Ginge's scan!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> see Hollichka this is why I won't list symptoms here, because all symptoms can be related to AF coming. But I really really hope they are the opposite for you! I have a good feeling for you.

ThanksX It's all such bolloxs really but I just thought I'd try some full on symptom spotting to keep me busy, knowing full well I have been pregnant 3 times now and each time failed to spot it:dohh: 
I don't know what more is wanted:shrug: I had great sex the 2 days preceeding my 2 most fertile days, where I had more great sex on each of those. If egg and sperm _still_ choose to ignore each other then sod 'em:sulk:

-My right nipple is a tad sensitive:thumbup:
-I can't be r'sed to go swimming tonight:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Teehee, she didn't find anything other than Polycystic Ovaries on the scan! I wish she had though or if she did she didn't say anything about it :shrug: no period yet though... but i'll give a few days before anything. If I wake one morning and my tender boobs have gone shes on her way if they haven't i'll buy a test!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin* what a fancy place you have there, no wonder you're enjoying yourself:happydance: And all that nice organic coffee just a flight of stairs away:coffee:
And there's my favourite little piggy Esme:awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin* what a fancy place you have there, no wonder you're enjoying yourself:happydance: And all that nice organic coffee just a flight of stairs away:coffee:
> And there's my favourite little piggy Esme:awww:

Not even a flight of stairs away - 3 metres from my door!! Far too yummy. Today I traded Rescue tablets for a salad and a Traumeel injection for a meal for 2 and one patient was short R10 so she got me a coffee voucher :haha: I take my veggies with me for juicing for breakfast and have my midafternoon pick-me-up skinny cappuccino ...such a lovely routine

I had to buy face wash for my oldest DS because he has a PIMPLE :shock: he's only 10!!!! I feel really old now

Hair came out great :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Teehee, she didn't find anything other than Polycystic Ovaries on the scan! I wish she had though or if she did she didn't say anything about it :shrug: no period yet though... but i'll give a few days before anything. If I wake one morning and my tender boobs have gone shes on her way if they haven't i'll buy a test!

Damn! I was so hoping for a Crunchie frankencrayon :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The fruits of todays labours:happydance: Seat for Hollinka and a little friend:awww:

*BEFORE
AFTER
*

The original paint was really grubby, doesn't show so much on the pic, but it was nasty


----------



## TrinityMom

That's SOOOO cute B!!! I love wicker


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'm going to use the other 2 sections of thick heavy crochet to make a little mat, with tassles. I set it up roughly for an idea here. And LO loves her seat and was angry not to be allowed on it since the paint was still tacky:haha: Tomorrow I'm going to sort her room out to accomodate her new stuff. She's also got the desk I had as a kid that my mum brought over too, I'm so happy about that. Not my teenage GCSE revision desk:growlmad: but a little diddy thing from when I was much younger, that I spent many happy hours colouring and daydreaming at :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 2









023.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> That's SOOOO cute B!!! I love wicker

Thanks:flower: It's a family hand-me-down, my nieces had it:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the 1950'/60's doll's house we scooped up in a charity shop...not touching it- 'tis wonderful in it's original state. Hollinka and I will add to it when she comes of doll's house age, maybe a couple of Andy Warhol prints for the walls and a wide screen tv:haha: But until then it stays untouched!
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 3









007.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm really inspired by this doll's house though- it's clearly been made by a loving Father/Grandad, so I could copy it and do my own version with crazy decoration. It would be such fun:happydance: And then sell it for &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;s!!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0









010.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay!:yipee: It got there, or should I say 'she' got there, Sophie!! That was quicker than I was expecting! Glad you like her- hope Logan/Loganella likes her too:hugs: Absolute pleasure on my part:kiss:
> 
> When I saw your visitor's message I didn't think Turtle Mail at all, but that they found a crayon at Ginge's scan!:happydance:

I figured the message might be misconstrued that way but I couldn't help but leave it like that. :haha: That was one of my thoughts to OH- "when did she send it? I didn't think I was going to get it 'til Christmas?" :haha: So you haven't answered yet about your address. Is how you wrote it exactly how I should list it if I were to send YOU something? :flower:

Oh and I did forget to mention the green eyes my DD's had when I told them it was for baby. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

That is a loverly doll house, you were right to not have changed a thing. :thumbup:

Trin- I'm loving your work space! I could come out and visit all day. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin* what a fancy place you have there, no wonder you're enjoying yourself:happydance: And all that nice organic coffee just a flight of stairs away:coffee:
> And there's my favourite little piggy Esme:awww:
> 
> Not even a flight of stairs away - 3 metres from my door!! Far too yummy. Today I traded Rescue tablets for a salad and a Traumeel injection for a meal for 2 and one patient was short R10 so she got me a coffee voucher :haha: I take my veggies with me for juicing for breakfast and have my midafternoon pick-me-up skinny cappuccino ...such a lovely routine
> 
> I had to buy face wash for my oldest DS because he has a PIMPLE :shock: he's only 10!!!! I feel really old now
> 
> Hair came out great :thumbup:Click to expand...

SPOOKY! My dss the younger, also 10, is off tomorrow for a week on an adventure/activity holiday with the school- preparing his toilet bag this evening he put his spray deodorant (?!) in the bag, which Holly promptly took out to play with. To which dss told Holly "you're too young for deodorant"- I was thinking just the same thing about dss!:haha: I suppose at least he's not mine so I'm not _that_ old!:rofl: OMG I'm a year older than you though Trin:shock: Take that as laughing on the other side of my face:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> That is a loverly doll house, you were right to not have changed a thing. :thumbup:
> 
> Trin- I'm loving your work space! I could come out and visit all day. :hugs:

Yes we could all come and snooze on your sofas and drink organic things and Holly could play with all those nice bottles at her height. She'd LOVE those:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay!:yipee: It got there, or should I say 'she' got there, Sophie!! That was quicker than I was expecting! Glad you like her- hope Logan/Loganella likes her too:hugs: Absolute pleasure on my part:kiss:
> 
> When I saw your visitor's message I didn't think Turtle Mail at all, but that they found a crayon at Ginge's scan!:happydance:
> 
> I figured the message might be misconstrued that way but I couldn't help but leave it like that. :haha: That was one of my thoughts to OH- "when did she send it? I didn't think I was going to get it 'til Christmas?" :haha: So you haven't answered yet about your address. Is how you wrote it exactly how I should list it if I were to send YOU something? :flower:
> 
> Oh and I did forget to mention the green eyes my DD's had when I told them it was for baby. :haha:Click to expand...

Next time I'll post something for DD's:thumbup:

Yep my address is just as I wrote it. If you _were_ to send me something.
dance:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bums. Notre barbecue est mort, it won't work even with a new gas cylinder:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay!:yipee: It got there, or should I say 'she' got there, Sophie!! That was quicker than I was expecting! Glad you like her- hope Logan/Loganella likes her too:hugs: Absolute pleasure on my part:kiss:
> 
> When I saw your visitor's message I didn't think Turtle Mail at all, but that they found a crayon at Ginge's scan!:happydance:
> 
> I figured the message might be misconstrued that way but I couldn't help but leave it like that. :haha: That was one of my thoughts to OH- "when did she send it? I didn't think I was going to get it 'til Christmas?" :haha: So you haven't answered yet about your address. Is how you wrote it exactly how I should list it if I were to send YOU something? :flower:
> 
> Oh and I did forget to mention the green eyes my DD's had when I told them it was for baby. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Next time I'll post something for DD's:thumbup:
> 
> Yep my address is just as I wrote it. If you _were_ to send me something.
> dance:)Click to expand...

You most certainly do NOT have to send something for the girls. It wasn't my intention to make you feel guilty. I just thought it was funny, after we established that it wasn't for them my youngest said, "Well... could I just make it squeaky once?" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gonna have to have bloomin' kitchen cooked sausages again on account of the dead barbecue:nope:

And while I tend to da sossagees- SARACHKA MY WENCH! Those craft rooms you posted the other day are just divine:cloud9: I keep meaning to post about them:dohh: I think I'm too messy to do something as fine in my studio:blush: But it's food for thought, food for thought:thumbup:

But those rooms were just dreamy!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My sausages are ready, and after din dins I'll be hitting the sack- baby swimmers in the morning:baby:

Nighty night Molly and any other Turtles present:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight my dear Holly Polly :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i was going to stay for a bit but my OH is being an a-hole so im just going to go to bed hope you all have a nice evening x


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Kmteehoo! :wave: Luna!


----------



## Mollykins

April- Sorry you and your OH are at odds.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Molly :hi:

Sorry I've been quite... kinda dealing with some very upsetting news. Nothing to do with me, but a friend of ours. This world can be an ugly place. :(

Love to you all. :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

its ok im just ignoring him now lol, he just wants to wind me up for no reason and im just too tired for his crap! im off to bed now so goodnight xx


----------



## Mollykins

:( Good night April. Hope tomorrow dawns better.

Luna- feel free to pm me if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmmm....TMI ALERT did a cervix check earlier when I was in bathroom was really high soft and had white watery CM, maybe because of the transvaginal scan earlier with the lubricant gel stuffs?


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge tis a possibility. I felt very moist all day after my colposcopy the other week

Luna you ok? What's up? The world is indeed ugly. Like me 

April sorry your OH is being a poo-head. Just go to bed and it might all be fine in the morning. 

What is everyone up to? I'm just chilaxin in he lounge while OH washes his smelly feet in the shower lol


----------



## Sarachka

Molly the Sophie giraffe is available in swanky LA
baby boutiques bc I've seen the spawn of Nicole Richie and Jessica alba with her, so Logan will be in very illustrious company gnawing on her! My alexander has one and I assume Sophie will get a Sophie lol


----------



## addie25

April im sorry about he's being an @ss :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ok don't laugh.... what does oh mean??? Is it husband I though that was dh? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Ok I think my hubby thinks I finally went off the deep end! My eye hurts n is a bit red so he told me to stop stop touching it! I tried but couldn't do It so i rubbed it n he yelled stop touching it! So I said oh my I could use a little support here dont yell and he goes support for ur eye? U need me to support ur eye??? Lol well yea y not it hurts don't yell at me for rubbing it :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Everyones in bed it's 1am in France 2 am in England 10 am in Japan lol im looking at the world clock! So my hubby and I never go to movies together because he hates going to movies. I texted him be4 n said Wana go c surfer chick( the true story of the girl in Hawaii that lost her Arm to a shark) and he said sure! I am so excited we haven't been to a movie together in years it's the one thing he really hates doing. He said he said yes bc we had busy weeks n didn't c much of eachother and wants to spend time with me!!! So I don't know what to expect after 8 years together. I don't know what kind of movie person he will be. Does he talk during movies or will he get pop corn lol we shall see. It has seriously been like 3 years since we have been to movies together he doesn't like sitting in a crowded room with a tun of people so I go with my friends then watch with him when it's on DVD.:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

OH = other half so I use it because we're not married. Normally you use DH for hubby if you're married and OH for boyfriend if you're living in sin like me ;-)


----------



## addie25

Thanks I had no idea :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the hug, Molly.

I'm not sure I want to depress you all with the details... But a friend of ours committed suicide this week. It was a little unexpected and DH and I are dealing with the guilt of not having seen the signs or obviously doing enough. His family has been in contact and said that he had been talking of suicide since he was about 10 years old (he was 34) and his sister we spoke to actually was very calm and not surprised. She said he'd been 'lost' to them for years and they were anticipating this for some time. He was clearly quite troubled. I just wish I would have pushed harder to reach him. He had some pretty heavy duty walls put up, though, and it was hard to get inside.

So that's what we're going through this weekend.

On a brighter note I'm going to the local fabric store to sign up for a sewing class with my mom and also buying another set of cloth diapers from a lady on Craigslist. Another super deal.

:hugs: Love one another.


----------



## addie25

I am so sorry Luna that is so sad. Giving u big:hugs: I wish I could say something to make u feel better but I'm here if u need to talk about it.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Luna... I'm sorry. :hugs: Suicide is so hard to come to terms with. Self blame seems second nature too. (Definitely not warranted though.) My cousin was with her fiance for 3 years and one day she came home and he had asphyxiated himself by carbon monoxide in the garage. As you can imagine... she blamed herself something horrible. From "I should've seen this coming" to "If I would've just come home an hour earlier". 

I'm so sorry again for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

OMG I am never ever ever going in the ocean again! My biggest fear is getting attacked by a shark or even seeing a shark. When I went to hawaii I went snorkeling and we saw sand sharks and I freaked out!!! I just saw the movie about Bethany Hamilton and the shark attack that left her with one arm and how she got back in the water when she healed up and continued surfing. What an amazing girl. I would have never ever ever returned to the water I would have been to scared. And her friend that was with her returned to the water as well so she is very brave. Puts my life in perspective. She cant get her arm back ever but I can get pregnant with a healthy baby so my problem is able to be fixed so I am very lucky in that way. AHH I wont even google the picture of a tiger shark (thats the shark that attacked her) bc I am 2 scared to even see a picture of a shark. Seriously huge fear of mine!


----------



## addie25

Ok 1230 n I have to wake up at 6 so I best get to bed but everytime I close my eyes I see sharks!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> I am so sorry Luna that is so sad. Giving u big:hugs: I wish I could say something to make u feel better but I'm here if u need to talk about it.




Mollykins said:


> Aww Luna... I'm sorry. :hugs: Suicide is so hard to come to terms with. Self blame seems second nature too. (Definitely not warranted though.) My cousin was with her fiance for 3 years and one day she came home and he had asphyxiated himself by carbon monoxide in the garage. As you can imagine... she blamed herself something horrible. From "I should've seen this coming" to "If I would've just come home an hour earlier".
> 
> I'm so sorry again for your loss. :hugs:

Thanks girls for the condolence. It is very hard to deal with - I'm still in denial that he's even gone. 

Molly, that is really sad... What an awful thing your cousin had to go through!

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy saturday everyone well i was absent yesterday due to a spontaneous family bbq hosted by OH & myself so was off buying grocerys when i finished work then a bit of gardening,bath and guests were here!!

Looks like another sunshiney day here for us uk ladies yay!!

Having a little flutter on the national and done a sweep at work will catch up later as have washing to peg out and need to go into town for food shop today also im suffering from a pooey headache so taken to paracetomols hope it buggers off 

Hope you all have a lovely day and Bethany hope you have some new symptoms for us ,still no monkey mail yesterday will see what today brings 

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

morning! I hate not having a phone and being able to catch up with you all all the time :nope:

Molly thanks I will be getting my gooch looked at! Adam's mum recommended it, first thing Monday morning I will make and appointment :thumbup:

Luna so very sorry to hear about your friend. It must be more common than we even though as I have a half friend who's dad killed himself :nope: and a neighbour who's wife did it! Some people cleverly hide problems and like you say put walls up. It certainly is nothing that you didn't do! For sure, if his family/sister couldn't help him then you probably couldn't neither!

B loved the photos you are so like I want to be, but I don't have the space! Ha! I will do and I will be spying charity shop finds and the like and spamming the thread with photos. 

Sarachka? Another late night I see! Hope it was good.... Any plans for the nice weather?

Addie glad you seem in better spirits with books and getting DH to go the pics taking your mind off things. I'm not one for the pictures but Adam likes it! 

Kit sorry I missed you :boooooooooooo: come back soon and see us and talk to us! Hope it's nothing too strenuous keeping you away from us :hugs:

Ginge good news is at least you had a scan and there is no sign of the :witch: - how many cysts? Enough for them to say you have PCOS? Didn't crunch tell us she had 8 and you needed 10? Unless I dreamt that up.

I am up now wrapping turtle mail that I will post on Monday now and Adam is asleep :nope: the weather is glorious. We too, had our first BBQ last night :) was loverly we had marinaded lamb and pork, salad, bread, jackets, chicken, cheese.... it was truly wonderful :cloud9: and then our friends came back here to watch the WOLVES who lost :nope: :nope: to Huddersfield (we've managed to beat the top 3 teams this season and we lost to bottom of the league last week and average side this week :sad2) and some of the golf cause me and adam both like golf. 

April sorry the OH was being a tool, i'm sure it's a man thing mine manages to piss me off all the time too :shrug: :haha:

:kiss: for you all. Hope you have truly beauticious days I wish I could turtle mail you all sunshine in a jar! Ha! :hi: everyone else. Hope I haven't offensively missed you out??


----------



## Sarachka

Hi lovers. Yes another all-nighter for us. They are becoming a Friday habit. Off to York for us tomorrow!! I cant wait. Not sure what today will bring. Will try to get a nap in now and then I'm not sure what later. 

Jay & Hay your BBQs sound lovely! Wish I was there. Our BBQ failed t'other night, we couldn't get it lit. Failiures.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I HAVE HORLICKS!!

Not any old Horlicks, Turtle mail Horlicks from CRUUUUUUNNNCCCHHHIIIEEEEE!!:dance: Thanks so much my Frankenfriend:friends: I can't wait until this evening:coffee:

And an amusing Monkeypants poster made by Crunch- will post pic later:happydance:

Busy day, LO grizzled lots at swimming, she not likey swimmy today:nope: NO SYMPTOMS for me:growlmad: Peanuts. Can't find a thing:shrug: Hoping one will come along in the course of the day....

Sunny shiny here, off for a farm visit this afternoon for fun :mamafy:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Luna:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Another quick check in from me. I've very quickly caught up but on my way out to shops to get stuff for a BBQ :happydance: and of course decorating stuff :dohh: It's beautiful here..seems like it is in most of the UK (can't quite rival your temps yet Trin..or Holly for that matter!)

Just a quick thing or two that I couldn't not comment on..

I'm loving all the turtlemail flying around the world just now...it warms my heart that despite the fact none of us have ever met, we behave like proper friends :friends: It's lovely and it makes me smile when I see all your pics of your goodies :thumbup:

Luna...I'm so sorry about your friend. A few years ago one of our friends did the same. As Molly said, everyone without exception blamed themselves which is natural yet unjustified. The one thing the whole experience taught me that was that if someone is serious about doing this, there is NOTHING anyone can do to stop it. Please don't blame yourself or think you were somehow responsible for changing the outcome. You weren't. :hugs:

Sarachka..have an amazing time in York. And don't forget to get your charicatures drawn by the resident street artist...so funny :thumbup:

addie...glad things are moving on with the IVF :thumbup: Another step closer to your goal!! :happydance: I am chuckling a little at the thought of you being terrified to death of sharks but going to see that film anyway?? :shrug: You crazy lady! :winkwink: This might not be the best time to tell you that OH (sorry, I should say DH) and I went diving with Great White sharks in South Africa last year. In a cage of course. It was amazing :happydance:

Jaynie..your day sounded like hell the other day :nope: Stress City - population YOU! It's just as well you don't have too many days like that or the men in white coats would be coming for you :shock:

Molly...thanks for checking in with me :hugs: I appreciate it m'love. Hope you're doing ok on all fronts :thumbup:

Holly....I'm liking the sound of some of those symptoms....hats at the ready?? :winkwink:

Trin..your premises not only sound like a breath of fresh air but look like one too. So lovely :cloud9: I hope the financial situation has eased a little and you're doing ok too.

Hayley...enjoy your day, glad you had an impromptu BBQ - they are always the best ones! I've also had a flutter on the GN today...it's the only bet I ever place (via OH obviously)

Ginge..nice post nab :ninja: I hope it brings you everything and more :hugs:

Ok, that's all of the top of my head.....not such a quick post :blush: Can't help myself :blush: I miss you all :hugs:

News from me....I'VE POPPED!!!!! OMG, there's no doubt what's going on in my tum now! I will post some pics and you will say "WHOAH!!" :winkwink: My sister is due her baby girl on Tuesday...nothing yet so she's lining up all the "get things moving" techniques. I'm excited :happydance:

Right, I'm shutting up now.....best go and catch up with my day.

Lots of love, take care and catch up properly very soon.

:hugs:I NUV YOU ALL :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly! I used to love horlicks! Not had it for a while though what a lovely gift (acts surprised)... Sounds like you have a lovely day planned. Wish I had a LO to take to a farm! I really do. 

:hi: Kit.

Sarachka! You naughty bunny, you. All nighters can't be good, I was flat out when the golf finished at 12.30 and up at 9 and Adam who is being a lazy mare is still in bed, i'm about to wake him as I am hungry and want to get dressed and whatnot :growlmad: he's wasting the day. Perhaps we'll have an argument cause I wake him, I really never know with that Cat! Sigh.


----------



## addie25

Ahhh kit u crazy lady! That would be 2 scary I would scream so loud under water the people on land would hear me if I did that! Must have been exciting tho. No no I'm 2 scared I went jet skiing in Hawaii and I fell off and started screaming shark bc well there are sharks in that water so I thought it Appropriate. I was near dock when I fell off so they slowly told me how to get back on n took me back on he dock!!! My husband looked like this :dohh:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly! I used to love horlicks! Not had it for a while though what a lovely gift (acts surprised)... Sounds like you have a lovely day planned. Wish I had a LO to take to a farm! I really do.
> 
> :hi: Kit.
> 
> Sarachka! You naughty bunny, you. All nighters can't be good, I was flat out when the golf finished at 12.30 and up at 9 and Adam who is being a lazy mare is still in bed, i'm about to wake him as I am hungry and want to get dressed and whatnot :growlmad: he's wasting the day. Perhaps we'll have an argument cause I wake him, I really never know with that Cat! Sigh.

If my dh argued wih me over silly thinks like waking him up I'd make a joke of it I am very sarcastic. I'd put on a hockey mask n go wake him n say ok im ready for a fight I'm waking u up what u gota say about it buddy!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hi lovers. Yes another all-nighter for us. They are becoming a Friday habit. Off to York for us tomorrow!! I cant wait. Not sure what today will bring. Will try to get a nap in now and then I'm not sure what later.
> 
> Jay & Hay your BBQs sound lovely! Wish I was there. Our BBQ failed t'other night, we couldn't get it lit. Failiures.

Our barbecue's broken too:hugs:

:dance: Hooray for York! Have you packed your opks or are you travelling light?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly! I used to love horlicks! Not had it for a while though what a lovely gift (acts surprised)... Sounds like you have a lovely day planned. Wish I had a LO to take to a farm! I really do.
> 
> :hi: Kit.
> 
> Sarachka! You naughty bunny, you. All nighters can't be good, I was flat out when the golf finished at 12.30 and up at 9 and Adam who is being a lazy mare is still in bed, i'm about to wake him as I am hungry and want to get dressed and whatnot :growlmad: he's wasting the day. Perhaps we'll have an argument cause I wake him, I really never know with that Cat! Sigh.
> 
> If my dh argued wih me over silly thinks like waking him up I'd make a joke of it I am very sarcastic. I'd put on a hockey mask n go wake him n say ok im ready for a fight I'm waking u up what u gota say about it buddy!!!Click to expand...

Bet jaynie hasn't got a hockey mask:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is home from cycling, time for foooood and animal visit :wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh I nearly missed Kit! I was posting at the same time as you and seen that you were there and got excited.... 

Adam is just up and you know when they make you mad when they haven't even done anything! :shrug: 

Your weekend sounds fun, I have to bet on the national too :) I always do have a quick one since I was little... So GL my friend won a £120 from a £5 bet last year... So it does happen...


----------



## addie25

O kit I'll b seeing that movie again bc my mom wants to see it. Hopefully this time I don't yell n say oh it's guna happen the shark Is going to get he arm ahh here it is Ooooooooooooooo!!!!! Lol again dh was like this:dohh: I just went to get blood taken they open at 7 but if u don't get here at 630 n wait outside door u have a 2 hour wait. I get here 630 3 pple r waiting outside n they let us in I was in and out in 10 minutes so now time to wake my mom and pups bc they live around corner!


----------



## firstbaby25

Must dash, have to go and run round all day :( this is why adam should get up earlier... I will never get an apology cause he never apologises seriously how hard is it to say 'sorr i overslept i'll try and make it up to you' know why he doesn't say that? Cause he won't try to make it up. I've got to rush off out now because he has a lot of plans. Nice. 

Holly! I don't have a hockey mask. ATM my OH has no sense of humour neither :nope: we're getting there. I hope!


----------



## Sarachka

I has ovulation pains. Or a bad tummy. One or the other.


----------



## addie25

I bet it's ovulation pains! Do u take opk's?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning Ladies still no :af: playing the waiting game now with sore nipples :growlmad: I hate it when this happens :(


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> I bet it's ovulation pains! Do u take opk's?


Yeah I have some. I'm expecting to ovulate on Monday. Took an OPK last night and it was negative as expected. I'm taking some away to York with me!


----------



## addie25

The waiting game is never fun. I wanted af and now I'd like her gone. She is overstayin her welcome. It's day 3 and usually she packs up and goes on day 3 so hopefully by tonight she will gather her thugs and hit the road!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I bet it's ovulation pains! Do u take opk's?
> 
> 
> Yeah I have some. I'm expecting to ovulate on Monday. Took an OPK last night and it was negative as expected. I'm taking some away to York with me!Click to expand...

I wonder how many positive ops I'll get with ivf since they said they should get 16 eggs in one shot from someone my age!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> O kit I'll b seeing that movie again bc my mom wants to see it. Hopefully this time I don't yell n say oh it's guna happen the shark Is going to get he arm ahh here it is Ooooooooooooooo!!!!! Lol again dh was like this:dohh: I just went to get blood taken they open at 7 but if u don't get here at 630 n wait outside door u have a 2 hour wait. I get here 630 3 pple r waiting outside n they let us in I was in and out in 10 minutes so now time to wake my mom and pups bc they live around corner!

addie...you are a glutton for punishment! Watching that scary film not once but TWICE!! Either that or you might exorcise your shark demons :winkwink:

Have a good day with mum and the pups :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Must dash, have to go and run round all day :( this is why adam should get up earlier... I will never get an apology cause he never apologises seriously how hard is it to say 'sorr i overslept i'll try and make it up to you' know why he doesn't say that? Cause he won't try to make it up. I've got to rush off out now because he has a lot of plans. Nice.
> 
> Holly! I don't have a hockey mask. ATM my OH has no sense of humour neither :nope: we're getting there. I hope!

Sorry the start to your day is a bit pooey..hope it gets better. Next turtle mail for Jaynie needs to be a hockey mask (and a GSOH for OH out of Tesco) :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Lol it's a great movie n I like seeing people in the ocean n if there were no sharks I would surf 2! I just shut my eyes for shark part it's very quick.:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I has ovulation pains. Or a bad tummy. One or the other.

Do they feel the same to you? I always think O pains are quite distinct (and a little unpleasant) Hope it's O...that would be grrrrrrrreat timing!! :happydance: You staying in a hotel or B&B?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Morning Ladies still no :af: playing the waiting game now with sore nipples :growlmad: I hate it when this happens :(

Sorry Ginge..hope it won't be long before the :witch: shows. You ok lovely? Hope you and OH has sorted out your differences.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I has ovulation pains. Or a bad tummy. One or the other.
> 
> Do they feel the same to you? I always think O pains are quite distinct (and a little unpleasant) Hope it's O...that would be grrrrrrrreat timing!! :happydance: You staying in a hotel or B&B?Click to expand...

In a hotel, I don't do B&Bs.


----------



## kit_cat

So, I'm coming to you live from the garden. I've got the laptop plugged in to the outside supply, the I-tunes are on (Kings of Leon at the mo') and I'm watching (yes watching :blush:) OH work very hard in the garden. Bless his cotton socks, he's a real hard working soul and I'm very lucky he is. I should be indoors doing decorating stuff but it's too beautiful and we should all take a break sometime right?

Poor Shrub (the horse) is bereft. We've run out of carrots :shock: She's not happy...keeps whinnying very loudly at the fence. She'll be getting some of my pink lady apples later probably.

I'm going to go in and make a snack for the worker and prepare for this evenings BBQ, NOM NOM NOM :munch: then come back out and enjoy the rays! Back soon.......:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I has ovulation pains. Or a bad tummy. One or the other.
> 
> Do they feel the same to you? I always think O pains are quite distinct (and a little unpleasant) Hope it's O...that would be grrrrrrrreat timing!! :happydance: You staying in a hotel or B&B?Click to expand...
> 
> In a hotel, I don't do B&Bs.Click to expand...

Lovely..I prefer hotels too. Are you en route yet?


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds lovely Kit! I am inside watchin 16 and Pregnant on the TV and live European Gymnastics championships on the laptop while my mother is in my garden, mowing the lawn haha


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I has ovulation pains. Or a bad tummy. One or the other.
> 
> Do they feel the same to you? I always think O pains are quite distinct (and a little unpleasant) Hope it's O...that would be grrrrrrrreat timing!! :happydance: You staying in a hotel or B&B?Click to expand...
> 
> In a hotel, I don't do B&Bs.Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely..I prefer hotels too. Are you en route yet?Click to expand...

No it's tomorrow Kitchka, 1015 train.


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh right it's tomorrow. I thought it was today. How long you there for?


----------



## Sarachka

Tomorrow morning to Tuesday evening. I'm so excited!!


----------



## addie25

Oh my I forgot thR fun english saying when u want totell people to get lost... Anyone know


----------



## mummyApril

Addie sod off? 

glad youre taking a break Kit! 
anyone bet on the gee gees today?! x


----------



## addie25

Lol yes sod off!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

lol :)


----------



## mummyApril

i was wondering Sara if you dont mind do you think you could make me a siggy now that im having a boy? xx


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> OMG I am never ever ever going in the ocean again! My biggest fear is getting attacked by a shark or even seeing a shark. When I went to hawaii I went snorkeling and we saw sand sharks and I freaked out!!! I just saw the movie about Bethany Hamilton and the shark attack that left her with one arm and how she got back in the water when she healed up and continued surfing. What an amazing girl. I would have never ever ever returned to the water I would have been to scared. And her friend that was with her returned to the water as well so she is very brave. Puts my life in perspective. She cant get her arm back ever but I can get pregnant with a healthy baby so my problem is able to be fixed so I am very lucky in that way. AHH I wont even google the picture of a tiger shark (thats the shark that attacked her) bc I am 2 scared to even see a picture of a shark. Seriously huge fear of mine!

That is a wonderful way to look at that girls' experience Addie, you can (and WILL) get pregnant again. :hugs:

My OH makes me giggle a bit, he loves to watch the shark shows with me on Discovery channels/Nature channels; he's fascinated but when I tell him that I want to go cage diving with them he gives me saucer eyes and says that I am not getting in a flimsy ole' cage while there are a bunch of sharks in the water. :haha: I don't mind being "exposed" to sharks in a "safe" way (like a cage) but the idea of swimming around and not knowing if they are there... that... isn't so good. I get the Jaws theme song stuck in my head and freak out a bit. 

So you would recommend that movie you just watched? Blue Crush was it?


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles

Sorry, I was reading and drinking a loverly red wine in bed last night and merrily went off to sleep without saying goodnight :nope: Such a rude turtle!

Luna, I'm so sorry about your friend. It is such a difficult thing to deal with - the grief and the guilt when either one would be hard enough on its own :hugs:

Holly, that doll house is AMAZING! It reminds me of a friend's one that I used to play with as a small child. I loved it. Holly will have such lovely memories of it when she grows up. SOmetimes I'm doing something with the boys and I think "this is their childhood. These will be their memories"

We had no power when I went into work today and I nearly went home but then it came on and I had a walk-in patient so that was good :happydance: DH came to do few things for me in the room and he was irritating me so intensely that I chucked him out and made him phone a friend to do something

Watching rugby tonight :happydance: our supermarket was selling at date (but still really fine) imported cheeses for R5 a piece (50p) so we're having Red Leicester, Wendsleydale (which we can't say without doing a Wallace and Grommit skit :haha:) and vintage cheddar and crackers :munch:and some more lovely :wine:

Hope you've all had a fab day. And please send me your addresses. I don't have stuff to send yet but with the way things are going at work at the mo I should have soon :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

All caught up and I feel so overwhelmed! It seems like so much is happening... maybe I'm just not awake enough to catalog it all mentally. :shrug:

All you Ukers and your sun. (JEALOUS!) and Trin with her fabby practice and Sarachka with her upcoming trip to York and Holly with her farm experience... ah and Jaynie with her need of a hockey mask to wake up her OH. Did I miss something? If so, very sorry. :( OH! KIT POPPED AND IS GOING TO POST PICS! :wohoo:

Been having some trouble sleeping lately. Only 6 hours of sleep the night before and 7 last night... I really feel like I am not getting any sleep at all. :nope: On the upside! As I was laying in bed a little after midnight I felt the baby move a little so I brought my hand to my tum and .... (s)he nudged my hand! About 4 or 5 times before moving away and being still. :cloud9: I find it a little strange that I barely feel the baby move from the inside (if that makes sense) but I can feel baby move so well from the outside. :shrug: I'll take it either way. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

ah yay for baby moving Molly, my bubi has been so active yesterday and today :) mainly when i lie down or go to sleep lots of kicks :D xx


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks so much for all the kind words, girls. I really appreciate it :flower:

It really did help me to hear it from all of you that there was nothing we could do - and I think I've made some peace with that last night. He wasn't going to listen to anyone - not his family, not his friends, no one was going to get through to him. I got some good sleep last night and I do feel a lot better today. I'm so thankful to his sister for calling us and talking about everything - she provided to much insight that we, his closest friends, didn't know anything about. 

*On to happier things!*

10 weeks today! The 'looks like a rock' prune! 
I'm going to see my parents today and my mom and I are signing up for a sewing class at JoAnn's.


----------



## Sarachka

April id love to make you a boy sig. Anything in particular? Lemme paste the boy ones I'd already made


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/teamblue.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/son1.gif
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tcc/boy1.gif


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## kit_cat

Well Molly..if you're gonna :-= then I'm gonna :serenade: :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Little do you know... I can't whistle a tune! :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

So... where's our pot pic perv? Ooo, like that alliteration? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...I meant to say that your old dolls house is beautiful. My grandpa (who unfortunately died when I was only months old :cry:) made one like this for my mum. He was very clever (he did infact devise the design for the original corporation bus :smug:) and he made it complete with tiny cups and saucers, lights that worked in each room, curtains on each window etc. I was allowed to play with it only when I was almost too old for it! It's in my mum's loft now.

I think you are right not to tinker too much with it. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So... where's our pot pic perv? Ooo, like that alliteration? :winkwink:

Oh yes..I will post one tomorrow! I promise :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

My friend who has just had a little girl back in February has offered me a stack of newborn clothes - some brand new. The problem is they are mostly pink and I know what I think I'm having. I'd hate to confuse my little man by starting his life cross dressing :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> My friend who has just had a little girl back in February has offered me a stack of newborn clothes - some brand new. The problem is they are mostly pink and I know what I think I'm having. I'd hate to confuse my little man by starting his life cross dressing :shock:

:haha: Well, you could accept and then if baby yellow turns out to be baby blue you can gift them to someone else. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> My friend who has just had a little girl back in February has offered me a stack of newborn clothes - some brand new. The problem is they are mostly pink and I know what I think I'm having. I'd hate to confuse my little man by starting his life cross dressing :shock:
> 
> :haha: Well, you could accept and then if baby yellow turns out to be baby blue you can gift them to someone else. :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking of doing. OH still thinks it's a girl so we really don't know either way. My SIL is due a few weeks after me and she might have a girl or one of you turtles might have a girl and might have use for them(obviously not you Molly..you'll be having Logan :thumbup:) or at the worst I'm sure Sarachka would like them for sending somewhere?? Yes, I think I will accept. Thanks Molly :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> My friend who has just had a little girl back in February has offered me a stack of newborn clothes - some brand new. The problem is they are mostly pink and I know what I think I'm having. I'd hate to confuse my little man by starting his life cross dressing :shock:
> 
> :haha: Well, you could accept and then if baby yellow turns out to be baby blue you can gift them to someone else. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was thinking of doing. OH still thinks it's a girl so we really don't know either way. My SIL is due a few weeks after me and she might have a girl or one of you turtles might have a girl and might have use for them(obviously not you Molly..you'll be having Logan :thumbup:) or at the worst I'm sure Sarachka would like them for sending somewhere?? Yes, I think I will accept. Thanks Molly :hugs:Click to expand...

Welcome welcome. I've started to hang on to the girls' clothes and dresses JUST IN CASE. Oh and just for everyone to know... we have decided (with a 99% certainty) that Logan will actually be a Leo. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: What fun at the farm!:wohoo: This is my DH at the farm today:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- :dohh:

Your ticker says "vivid dreams"...


----------



## HollyMonkey

You'll have to excuse me girls, I'm so high on sunshine and happiness:cloud9: Holly had such a fun time today- there were these huts made from big barrels and she went crazy for them:wohoo: We had to drag her away _almost_ screaming (she'd seen some cows yonder in the direction we were heading which intrigued her so she didn't quite scream properly:haha:) and later we were on a nature walk in a shady glen (not sure if it was a glen but I like the word:thumbup:) and there was another one of these barrel huts- she learnt to run today, sprinting towards this hut as fast as her little legs would carry her:awww: And she drove a tractor with great determination, even if it was an old rusty one going nowhere:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







043.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3









051.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4









059.jpg
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 4









062.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3









080.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- :dohh:
> 
> Your ticker says "vivid dreams"...

Yeah I know but I *ALWAYS* have vivid dreams! It might as well say that "10% of women ate breakfast":shrug: I remember last night's dream well- it was rare in so far as Holly featured, I don't often have her in my dreams thank goodness! But last night she was playing on the floor in a room in my parent's house and I saw a small, brown, very poisonous-looking snake under the bed right near where she was playing. I grabbed Holly up just as the snake reached her. The snake then grew quite large, and grew short lizardy feet, and changed colour to bright green and yellow and grew a kind of dragon dorsal fin- by which point I'd fled the room and closed the door with LO in my arms. All my family were still playing with the Dragon Snake though:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: What fun at the farm!:wohoo: This is my DH at the farm today:rofl:

Ooer..no wonder certain "positions" aren't very comfortable :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly those are gorgeous little gompa-gomp houses!! When I was 3 I had a phase of loving 'gompa-gomps' which was my name for lobsters!! Don't know why! But there was a little tiny thatched hut like that on the way to my aunt's house that I called the 'gompa gomp' house bc, duh, a 'gompa-gomp' lived there. Even now whenever my mum and I see a funny little hut like that we say 'what a nice 'gompa-gomp' house!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah thankyou Sara hmm i dont know what one to have i do love the cant wait to meet my son one!

Kit did you enjoy relaxing today?

Holly your DH must have trouble finding pants! lol

hope everyone is ok? 
my OH is trying to cheer me up after another lonely Saturday, so we are making our own pizzas and seeing whos is best hehe i will post photos later for you guys to decide lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Aww fab pics Holly...looks like a lovely place and a great day had by all :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya April..yes, I've had a lovely day of relaxing thanks. I've got nothing productive done but hey..I'll start again tomorrow. Hope you're not too lonely with the girls gone. Look forward to pizza pics!


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...Leo is a great choice! Was the change you or OH's idea?


----------



## mummyApril

its not just the girls being gone although they put my mind off of it, its the fact i never see anyone lol ever :( apart from OH, its funny we invited a friend over tomorrow and his reply its a mission to get to us, but its ok for us to always get to them? :/ just doesnt seem fair on us ever, i had a cry earlier but im sorted now almost lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

When we got back from the farm and I put LO to bed my DH granted me an hour's bike ride in the forest and I took this pic partly for my dad and bro since we share the cycling passion but also for you guys, there's a lovely view spot called 'Le Croix St Michel' and in all seasons it's fantastic; from deep midwinter to glorious bursting spring like today:thumbup: In real life you can see the Eiffel Tower, and a great depth of forest, I looooooove the contrast:cloud9: I hope someone will wheel me there when I'm 110yrs old and I will crumble out my stories of my ttc days when I mountain biked there:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







086.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> its not just the girls being gone although they put my mind off of it, its the fact i never see anyone lol ever :( apart from OH, its funny we invited a friend over tomorrow and his reply its a mission to get to us, but its ok for us to always get to them? :/ just doesnt seem fair on us ever, i had a cry earlier but im sorted now almost lol x

Ah I see. Why is it a mission to get to you? Do you live off the beaten track or something?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> its not just the girls being gone although they put my mind off of it, its the fact i never see anyone lol ever :( apart from OH, its funny we invited a friend over tomorrow and his reply its a mission to get to us, but its ok for us to always get to them? :/ just doesnt seem fair on us ever, i had a cry earlier but im sorted now almost lol x
> 
> Ah I see. Why is it a mission to get to you? Do you live off the beaten track or something?Click to expand...

lol no i live in a different town 20 minutes away they just cant be bothered to be honest, but as its difficult for us to go to them now im pregnant as no where to stay (jays mum smokes in house etc) we just dont see them :/


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> When we got back from the farm and I put LO to bed my DH granted me an hour's bike ride in the forest and I took this pic partly for my dad and bro since we share the cycling passion but also for you guys, there's a lovely view spot called 'Le Croix St Michel' and in all seasons it's fantastic; from deep midwinter to glorious bursting spring like today:thumbup: In real life you can see the Eiffel Tower, and a great depth of forest, I looooooove the contrast:cloud9: I hope someone will wheel me there when I'm 110yrs old and I will crumble out my stories of my ttc days when I mountain biked there:happydance:

i am so jealous! id love to be able to go to places like this its beautiful! x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> its not just the girls being gone although they put my mind off of it, its the fact i never see anyone lol ever :( apart from OH, its funny we invited a friend over tomorrow and his reply its a mission to get to us, but its ok for us to always get to them? :/ just doesnt seem fair on us ever, i had a cry earlier but im sorted now almost lol x
> 
> Ah I see. Why is it a mission to get to you? Do you live off the beaten track or something?Click to expand...
> 
> lol no i live in a different town 20 minutes away they just cant be bothered to be honest, but as its difficult for us to go to them now im pregnant as no where to stay (jays mum smokes in house etc) we just dont see them :/Click to expand...

Hmm, maybe not such good a friend as you thought? Do you need to stay there? Could you not just visit and come home? Sorry..I don't know if you drive or not :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> its not just the girls being gone although they put my mind off of it, its the fact i never see anyone lol ever :( apart from OH, its funny we invited a friend over tomorrow and his reply its a mission to get to us, but its ok for us to always get to them? :/ just doesnt seem fair on us ever, i had a cry earlier but im sorted now almost lol x
> 
> Ah I see. Why is it a mission to get to you? Do you live off the beaten track or something?Click to expand...
> 
> lol no i live in a different town 20 minutes away they just cant be bothered to be honest, but as its difficult for us to go to them now im pregnant as no where to stay (jays mum smokes in house etc) we just dont see them :/Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, maybe not such good a friend as you thought? Do you need to stay there? Could you not just visit and come home? Sorry..I don't know if you drive or not :shrug:Click to expand...

we could but OH been working all day and he doesnt fancy driving there and back late and tomorrow we got the girls back here, but its there loss really i just not going to even bother anymore x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly those are gorgeous little gompa-gomp houses!! When I was 3 I had a phase of loving 'gompa-gomps' which was my name for lobsters!! Don't know why! But there was a little tiny thatched hut like that on the way to my aunt's house that I called the 'gompa gomp' house bc, duh, a 'gompa-gomp' lived there. Even now whenever my mum and I see a funny little hut like that we say 'what a nice 'gompa-gomp' house!

Gompa-gomp:thumbup: I just love it so much I will teach Hollinka this tomorrow:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: What fun at the farm!:wohoo: This is my DH at the farm today:rofl:

:shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Love your new ticker Trin...you're growing an egg :flower: You might have had this new ticker for ages and I didn't notice?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- :dohh:
> 
> Your ticker says "vivid dreams"...
> 
> Yeah I know but I *ALWAYS* have vivid dreams! It might as well say that "10% of women ate breakfast":shrug: I remember last night's dream well- it was rare in so far as Holly featured, I don't often have her in my dreams thank goodness! But last night she was playing on the floor in a room in my parent's house and I saw a small, brown, very poisonous-looking snake under the bed right near where she was playing. I grabbed Holly up just as the snake reached her. The snake then grew quite large, and grew short lizardy feet, and changed colour to bright green and yellow and grew a kind of dragon dorsal fin- by which point I'd fled the room and closed the door with LO in my arms. All my family were still playing with the Dragon Snake though:shrug:Click to expand...

Ooh! Snake dreams are always very exciting and can symbolise rebirth in an area in your life...we'll just take it as a symbol of birth tho :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Love the name Molls
https://www.josephinewall.co.uk/zodiac/web_leo.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Love your new ticker Trin...you're growing an egg :flower: You might have had this new ticker for ages and I didn't notice?

Thanks. I've had it since AF made her appearance :thumbup:

FLIPPING HELL! A HUGE spider just ran across the bedroom floor. SO big I thought it was a cockroach! :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

spider
 



Attached Files:







spider.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> spider

:argh:

OMG...poisonous?


----------



## x-ginge-x

*hides behind the sofa from trins spider shuddering* I had one of them but mine was around the size of the top of a pringles tin hiding in a pair of curtains in my wardrobe.....cue my screaming when I unfolded the curtains on my bed and the darn thing scarpered :shock: 

Oops Back on topic :haha: i think :af: may have arrived?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> *hides behind the sofa from trins spider shuddering* I had one of them but mine was around the size of the top of a pringles tin hiding in a pair of curtains in my wardrobe.....cue my screaming when I unfolded the curtains on my bed and the darn thing scarpered :shock:
> 
> Oops Back on topic :haha: i think :af: may have arrived?

Yay Ginge....glad she's making an appearance..well you know what I mean.


----------



## Sarachka

Yes Holly! Spread the word about gompagomps but the word has to be accompanied by hand motions similar to a lobsters claws opening and shutting


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> spider
> 
> :argh:
> 
> OMG...poisonous?Click to expand...

I'm no spider expert but I think it's a huntsman spider. Cause headache and vomiting and local swelling if you get bitten but it can stay because they hunt cockroaches which imo are WAY worse


----------



## kit_cat

Well, night night lovely turtles. I'm going for a shower and then bed. I'll catch up when I can.

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Night Kit
I'm also going to bed...hopefully on my own with no 8-legged friends!
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly...Leo is a great choice! Was the change you or OH's idea?

Mine... but of course I had to convince him with the ever nagging, "Soo, are we convinced yet that Leo is better than Logan?" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey, I'll leave you with this. I thought it was interesting but I find it difficult to be just one of the categories. Which are you??? :shrug: (you might need to enlarge the screen a tad)
 



Attached Files:







218080_215669878447491_100000134429145_952111_5704171_s[1].jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Mollykins

Spiders HAVE TO DIE.... cockroaches can stay... if I had to choose. Blinking spiders can go off themselves. *shudder* Would you believe I used to play with spiders?? All kinds, loved them. I had ONE dream whilst pregnant with my first that had spiders in it and BOOM... I woke up with full blown arachnophobia.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Night Kit
> I'm also going to bed...hopefully on my own with no 8-legged friends!
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Okay seriously, now I'm itchy. :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yes Holly! Spread the word about gompagomps but the word has to be accompanied by hand motions similar to a lobsters claws opening and shutting

Will do:flower: Will teach LO lobster claw gripping open and closed tomorrow- she's very receptive at the moment to new tricks:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

To all turtles going to bed... sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me off to bed.:sleep: All happy from fab day and our new barbecue was great unless I vom all night from poisonous undercooked food:haha:. Me love spiders. Poo wannk to No Symptoms though- me no baby in tum:nope: 

Mais je t'aime Turtloids: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Bonne Nuit:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Night night Hollylovesthecreepy8leggedabominations...


----------



## mummyApril

im off aswell lovies eating pizza (will upload photos tomorrow) watching a film in bed with OH enjoy your evening/day xx


----------



## Sarachka

Just getting our bag ready for our trip!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Just getting our bag ready for our trip!

:yipee: How exciting!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm ok so did the tampon test TMI and it was a very light pink colour? not had any severe cramping today either? pah ill wait and see but its not when i wipe yet so im not classing it until i see it on the tissue :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

Two things. 

1. I have been snacking for the past 2.5 hours. Nuts, yogurt, apples, banana, etc. I can't stop! Okay, I can and I have but... I'm still hungry... though oddly enough, not for an actual meal. :shrug:

2. My oldest DD just got to feel the baby move! Her face was priceless. :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!! I was so tired and so was dh so we sen to take a nap at 430 and just woke up at 9!!! Must have been so tired. We r now going out to eat then back to bed. Don't know why I am so tired! Can't be a symptom LOL not yet in a Month or 2 ill b all over my symptom spotting. So usually my period would be gone after 3 days and it is still here! I hopeeeee it's gone by Wed or j can't get that test! How's everyones night going ( all those who are awake lol most of u r snug in bed at 2 and 3 am in England and France!)


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi just caught up kind of!!! well from yesterday anyhow, it turned into another gardening,sunshine catching BBQ day yesterday laptop never got used after my morning post:thumbup:Reece went to a sleepover yesterday & is off to some kind of outdoor adventure center to day ! Well OH's horse won the GN:happydance:not any of mine though:nope:today we are going to take some clothes back i bought last week that im not happy with and then who knows:kiss:






Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I bet it's ovulation pains! Do u take opk's?
> 
> 
> Yeah I have some. I'm expecting to ovulate on Monday. Took an OPK last night and it was negative as expected. I'm taking some away to York with me!Click to expand...


Sarachka i hope you have a lovely trip to York and you must still post OPK pics:thumbup:lets hope you and Charlie do another mr&mrs luna:happydance:




addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I bet it's ovulation pains! Do u take opk's?
> 
> 
> Yeah I have some. I'm expecting to ovulate on Monday. Took an OPK last night and it was negative as expected. I'm taking some away to York with me!Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many positive ops I'll get with ivf since they said they should get 16 eggs in one shot from someone my age!!!Click to expand...

Addie that would be such a cool experiment do it do it:hugs:



Mollykins said:


> All caught up and I feel so overwhelmed! It seems like so much is happening... maybe I'm just not awake enough to catalog it all mentally. :shrug:
> 
> All you Ukers and your sun. (JEALOUS!) and Trin with her fabby practice and Sarachka with her upcoming trip to York and Holly with her farm experience... ah and Jaynie with her need of a hockey mask to wake up her OH. Did I miss something? If so, very sorry. :( OH! KIT POPPED AND IS GOING TO POST PICS! :wohoo:
> 
> Been having some trouble sleeping lately. Only 6 hours of sleep the night before and 7 last night... I really feel like I am not getting any sleep at all. :nope: On the upside! As I was laying in bed a little after midnight I felt the baby move a little so I brought my hand to my tum and .... (s)he nudged my hand! About 4 or 5 times before moving away and being still. :cloud9: I find it a little strange that I barely feel the baby move from the inside (if that makes sense) but I can feel baby move so well from the outside. :shrug: I'll take it either way. :flower:


Molly yay for you feeling baby move on the outside tis better that anyway i think at least now your DD has felt him you dont feel mad saying''oh bebe is moving!!'' people rush to touch and cant feel naff!!Are you all settled in now??:hugs:




LunaLady said:


> Thanks so much for all the kind words, girls. I really appreciate it :flower:
> 
> It really did help me to hear it from all of you that there was nothing we could do - and I think I've made some peace with that last night. He wasn't going to listen to anyone - not his family, not his friends, no one was going to get through to him. I got some good sleep last night and I do feel a lot better today. I'm so thankful to his sister for calling us and talking about everything - she provided to much insight that we, his closest friends, didn't know anything about.
> 
> *On to happier things!*
> 
> 10 weeks today! The 'looks like a rock' prune!
> I'm going to see my parents today and my mom and I are signing up for a sewing class at JoAnn's.


Luna congrats on your prune:kiss:




HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: What fun at the farm!:wohoo: This is my DH at the farm today:rofl:

Bethany i think your a secret animal perv hehe:haha::winkwink:glad you have your BBQ sorted they are the best :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Sunday!:flower:

Got the MIL for lunch and friends later so won't be on here much today! Had a great 2hr ride on my racing bike this morning and watched a bike race that was on my route, really impressive seeing a peloton skim past you, they go so fast!!:wacko: Then back just to see the finish line of the Paris Marathon on tv, they go so fast too!! 2hrs 06 the guy did it in:fool:

NO SYMPTOMS:nope: CAN'T FIND ANY!:shrug:

Have a lovely day all :kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles :hi:
Just got back from the skatepark at the beach. Here're some pics for you before I catch up

Cherry Daquiri
Ch'ien about to go down a ramp
DH in the faaaar distance teaching Toine
Tarq and me watching...cheesy grin :haha:
Ch'ien bought an army knife with his 'A's' money
 



Attached Files:







daquiri.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









skaterboy.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3









skatepark.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









tarqandme.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3









knife.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217181_10150219499484880_594719879_8516493_6745116_n.jpg

Toine chillaxing at the restaurant
 



Attached Files:







beach.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4









chilaxing.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh I forgot! You can just see people at the beach showers above the green chair in the pic below and there was this woman COMPLETELY TOPLESS having a good soaping at the showers :shock: Then she slowly dried off and tied the towel AROUND HER WAIST and had her breasticles hanging free in the breeze while she changed her child. What was interesting was that she was a black woman so culturally there is nothing wrong with toplessness and no one took the slightest bit of notice. If it had been a white woman I'm sure there would have been a big thing made of it and a lot more attention

Oh, and I caught a pick pocketer trying to open DH's bag which was next to me at the skatepark. I looked at him and said "seriously?!" and he just mumbled "sorry" :haha:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217181_10150219499484880_594719879_8516493_6745116_n.jpg
> 
> Toine chillaxing at the restaurant

Awwww sOooo cute I want a car that looks like that!!!


----------



## addie25

This is my nik nik she is so cute but so misbehaved lol. We were going to get her a friend (black and white like yours) but we still are not sure.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Awwww sOooo cute I want a car that looks like that!!!

That's my Lily (aka Lily-bean-pie) the twisty kitty enjoying my dressing gown last night


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> This is my nik nik she is so cute but so misbehaved lol. We were going to get her a friend (black and white like yours) but we still are not sure.
> View attachment 191022

She's "giving you ears" which is what we call it when cats make pissed off ears


----------



## addie25

LOL yes well I was not to disturb her as she napped but I took a picture and she was not pleased. She is such a daddy's girl. She follows him everywhere and she cuddles with me sometimes when he is not around. She was his cat first before moved in so I was the intruder.


----------



## addie25

I think I am having a boring Sunday. DH is still in bed its 10:15. I think I am going to clean (sad that I actually love cleaning these days) I am aso trying to get AF to leave me alone. I wil be so sad if I can not get this x-ray wednesday because she is still here. And they cant do it next week and then its done for this cycle I would have to wait till my next period pushing back ivf. Someone make the :witch: leave!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I think I am having a boring Sunday. DH is still in bed its 10:15. I think I am going to clean (sad that I actually love cleaning these days) I am aso trying to get AF to leave me alone. I wil be so sad if I can not get this x-ray wednesday because she is still here. And they cant do it next week and then its done for this cycle I would have to wait till my next period pushing back ivf. Someone make the :witch: leave!!!!!!!!!

Tell her she can take mine with her please. Cd 7 and still there...nothing major but not gone! I thought it would be lighter after the d&c


----------



## addie25

OOO I hope I do not get to cd 7 with my period I will have to wait till next cycle to get this x-ray ughhhhhhh. shes still here very light but it doesn't seem to be fading away yet so lets hope tomorrow she decides she wants to help me out and leave!


----------



## mummyApril

lots of exercise helps hope you both get rid of it soon xx


----------



## mummyApril

love the photos looks like you had a fab day! cannot believe the pick pocketer! cheek of it! x


----------



## addie25

HI April!!!!!!!!:hi:


----------



## mummyApril

hey addie
:)


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls :)

Feeling better today. Yesterday I felt good in the morning, but by the evening I was sad again thinking of our friend; so I hope today I just feel better about it all day. I don't really feel in denial about it anymore. I'm just sad and kinda of mad that he didn't reach out for help...

Pregnancy related - I've lost another FOUR pounds this week. That's 16 pounds total, now. And I did REALLY good with eating this week, so I'm not sure what that's all about. I've even LOST inches in my belly/waist. I thought I was supposed to be getting bigger?!!?! :haha:

DH even said I looked thinner. And he sees me every day. Strange stuff. 

We're off to brunch at my parent's house this morning. I asked my mom to get strawberries - I'm craving those big time this morning.

I hope everyone else is enjoying their day! Hugs to you all - I'll try to be more active here in the coming days.


----------



## new mummy2010

:haha:


TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtles :hi:
> Just got back from the skatepark at the beach. Here're some pics for you before I catch up
> 
> Cherry Daquiri
> Ch'ien about to go down a ramp
> DH in the faaaar distance teaching Toine
> Tarq and me watching...cheesy grin :haha:
> Ch'ien bought an army knife with his 'A's' money

Trin they are sweet pics of your day out:thumbup:
I sadly have no piccys of Reece's day out as it was with friends:nope:he had a swell time though but has gone back to their house as he has returned minus hid mobile which he has only had for 2 weeks:growlmad:
I have been ironing outside today:haha:did a bit and caught some sun:thumbup:but now im totally shattered:sleep:
Addie's AF p*** off will you go visit someone else waiting for theirs to come for one reason or another:thumbup:
Trin's AF you can S** off too:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Luna

Glad you're feeling a bit better. And don't worry, another couple of weeks and you should be feeling better and the weight will pick up. Wish I had your problem :nope::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning/afternoon ladies-

Luna- Have a great time with your parents. :) Try not to worry about the weight issue... it'll come on. I lost 15 pounds with my first with being so sick; the weight catches right back up!

Trin- I can't believe the pick pocket man... too funny! I love all your photos. :flower: Especially the cherry daiquiri one... Mmmm I have a cherry obsession. Nom.

Addie- Cute kitty... even if she's giving you ears. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Luna
> 
> Glad you're feeling a bit better. And don't worry, another couple of weeks and you should be feeling better and the weight will pick up. Wish I had your problem :nope::haha:

Thanks, Trin :)

Yeah I told DH that this is the best diet I've ever been on! I'm still considered "overweight", but just slightly less chunky, now :happydance:

I've been eating a ton, too... Hmmm. I am considering getting some nutritional shakes seems how I've stopped taking my prenatal. I took it one day last week and I was barfing all day. :(


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Feeling better today. Yesterday I felt good in the morning, but by the evening I was sad again thinking of our friend; so I hope today I just feel better about it all day. I don't really feel in denial about it anymore. I'm just sad and kinda of mad that he didn't reach out for help...
> 
> Pregnancy related - I've lost another FOUR pounds this week. That's 16 pounds total, now. And I did REALLY good with eating this week, so I'm not sure what that's all about. I've even LOST inches in my belly/waist. I thought I was supposed to be getting bigger?!!?! :haha:
> 
> DH even said I looked thinner. And he sees me every day. Strange stuff.
> 
> We're off to brunch at my parent's house this morning. I asked my mom to get strawberries - I'm craving those big time this morning.
> 
> I hope everyone else is enjoying their day! Hugs to you all - I'll try to be more active here in the coming days.

Hey I am sure in the next few weeks you will gain again. Its common to loose weight in the 1st trimester. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtles :hi:
> Just got back from the skatepark at the beach. Here're some pics for you before I catch up
> 
> Cherry Daquiri
> Ch'ien about to go down a ramp
> DH in the faaaar distance teaching Toine
> Tarq and me watching...cheesy grin :haha:
> Ch'ien bought an army knife with his 'A's' money
> 
> Trin they are sweet pics of your day out:thumbup:
> I sadly have no piccys of Reece's day out as it was with friends:nope:he had a swell time though but has gone back to their house as he has returned minus hid mobile which he has only had for 2 weeks:growlmad:
> I have been ironing outside today:haha:did a bit and caught some sun:thumbup:but now im totally shattered:sleep:
> Addie's AF p*** off will you go visit someone else waiting for theirs to come for one reason or another:thumbup:
> Trin's AF you can S** off too:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I think she is listening. She's still here but very light so hopefully she is on her way out!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> This is my nik nik she is so cute but so misbehaved lol. We were going to get her a friend (black and white like yours) but we still are not sure.
> View attachment 191022

What a pretty cat:awww: She might hate her friend if you get one, cats are usually pretty antisocial with new arrivals. Trin's cats have to grin and bear it I guess, being 80 cats living together:haha: Hope the witch buggers off soon:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Oh I forgot! You can just see people at the beach showers above the green chair in the pic below and there was this woman COMPLETELY TOPLESS having a good soaping at the showers :shock: Then she slowly dried off and tied the towel AROUND HER WAIST and had her breasticles hanging free in the breeze while she changed her child. What was interesting was that she was a black woman so culturally there is nothing wrong with toplessness and no one took the slightest bit of notice. If it had been a white woman I'm sure there would have been a big thing made of it and a lot more attention
> 
> Oh, and I caught a pick pocketer trying to open DH's bag which was next to me at the skatepark. I looked at him and said "seriously?!" and he just mumbled "sorry" :haha:

breasticles :rofl: 

Bad luck to that pickpocket, stumbling across SuperQuatroTrinityMom of all people to try and fool:haha: 
I'm just trying (and failing miserably) to do an SA accent on the word 'seriously'- I can only seem to do a kind of American one :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Feeling better today. Yesterday I felt good in the morning, but by the evening I was sad again thinking of our friend; so I hope today I just feel better about it all day. I don't really feel in denial about it anymore. I'm just sad and kinda of mad that he didn't reach out for help...
> 
> Pregnancy related - I've lost another FOUR pounds this week. That's 16 pounds total, now. And I did REALLY good with eating this week, so I'm not sure what that's all about. I've even LOST inches in my belly/waist. I thought I was supposed to be getting bigger?!!?! :haha:
> 
> DH even said I looked thinner. And he sees me every day. Strange stuff.
> 
> We're off to brunch at my parent's house this morning. I asked my mom to get strawberries - I'm craving those big time this morning.
> 
> I hope everyone else is enjoying their day! Hugs to you all - I'll try to be more active here in the coming days.

Hey babe don't worry about losing weight, it's really normal and :baby: won't be affected, ickle one doesn't even know that mummy's sick:haha:

I'm so glad I've met you, a REAL LIFE strawberry mum!! What is it with this strawberry thing?!:shrug: The French are ALWAYS going on about strawberries and pregnancy- articles in pregnancy magazines always have titles with strawberry puns (punnets:haha:); people always say, "Oooo you're eating strawberries, you must be expecting"; and there's even a maternity wear/baby shop called 'Envie des Fraises' (Strawberry cravings) but I NEVER FANCIED STRAWBERRIES when I was pregnant:nope: Positively _didn't_ want them!! So until meeting you Luna I thought it was all a myth:flower:

I have had strawberries tonight though:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey *newmummy*https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/repassage.gif I was going to take my sewing machine into the garden last week but couldn't find an extension lead:dohh:

Anyway evening all:flower: 

I'm off to bed- about to make a FrankenHorlicks:coffee: (thanks Crunch:friends:)
I had a nice rollerblade this afternoon, with the MIL and the dog and the :baby: in tow. We must have looked a sight!! I wasn't going to do sport in the 2WW in case I jiggled an implanting egg out, but then I decided I might equally jiggle it _in_:fool: And I decided to stop being so paranoid and just have a lovely sunny rollerblade!

Tomorrow my Danish Bacon test strips should arrive:argh:

Symptoms When I took my bra off earlier I possibly had a sensitive right breasticle but it seems to have gone now. I'm a tad bloated with digestatory gurgling feelings in my tum, but have had a big dinner. Still a bit congested but that could be mild hayfever:shrug: So lots of 'buts' and not many symptoms! Testing will commence tomorrow if the 10ius arrive:test:

Nighty night lovelies, hope you're having fun *Sarachka*:winkwink:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot! You can just see people at the beach showers above the green chair in the pic below and there was this woman COMPLETELY TOPLESS having a good soaping at the showers :shock: Then she slowly dried off and tied the towel AROUND HER WAIST and had her breasticles hanging free in the breeze while she changed her child. What was interesting was that she was a black woman so culturally there is nothing wrong with toplessness and no one took the slightest bit of notice. If it had been a white woman I'm sure there would have been a big thing made of it and a lot more attention
> 
> Oh, and I caught a pick pocketer trying to open DH's bag which was next to me at the skatepark. I looked at him and said "seriously?!" and he just mumbled "sorry" :haha:
> 
> breasticles :rofl:
> 
> Bad luck to that pickpocket, stumbling across SuperQuatroTrinityMom of all people to try and fool:haha:
> I'm just trying (and failing miserably) to do an SA accent on the word 'seriously'- I can only seem to do a kind of American one :shrug:Click to expand...

That's ok. Do a uk one - most people here don't believe I grew up here - private school etc so no accent. Of course when I go to the UK they can tell. Not at all American. I can't do an American accent :haha: I have a horrid habit of picking up accents when I'm travelling in England. Bit :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm also off to bed turtle doves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Hey everyone will be catching up with you all tomorrow have an awful migraine after crying all day due to OH yet again, not sure how much more I can take! X


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April my lovely- I hope you are okay. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi girls hope your all ok ? Not been on much .... Feel Rubbish and lost my voice !

April hope your ok xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hey lovers! York is lovely. It's funny being up north - everyone has a northern accent! Fancy that. 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c1cefca7.jpg

I love my bunny so much!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, shes here :( and hurts like hell, im going to bed soon im ill, tired and upset can't take much more of this....night everyone


----------



## LunaLady

Cute picture, Sarachka!! Very romantic :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I slept so well:cloud9: And had very erotic dreams but I don't remember seeing DH there:blush: 

*Mummyapril* you poor thing, it's really not great timing just when you're pregnant- this is trouble with your oh and not your ex right? You seem to have both to deal with! Not fun! To cheer you up I'm going to the Post Office today to post your little gift for :baby: :hugs:

*Ginge*:hugs:-sounds like you could do with some Munkie Mail too- once I've dispatched for Trin and Mummyapril I'll get working on yours:thumbup:

Hey *Croaky Crunch!* Who's the frog now then?:tease: At least you have a good excuse for not explaining to your team how to switch on a computer:haha: Although I don't think you should go to work today, if you want I'll write you a sick note:flower:

*Sarachka!* :happydance: Is that York Cathedral poking up between your heads? Did you :sex: inside the Cathedral? I dare you to:devil: And guarantee that you will get pregnant if you do:flower: 

*Luna* hope you're feeling better today:hugs: It'll be nice when you're back properly AND WE STILL HAVEN'T SEEN THE INDIA BATHROOM!!

Happy Monday Turtles and The World in General :bunny:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My little happy bundle is just stirring, I can hear her rustling around through the monitor so big kiss from me and see you later:kiss:xxxxxxxxx

oh yes my ticker recommends backache today, I'll see what I can do:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg


hmmmm my pic looks like a baby turtle :shock:
<----------------------------------:rofl:



iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Morning loves !!!!

Lovely bump pic there ........ 

Thanks munkisicknote.... I have decided to work from home as I manage to call my boss whilst not trying to not cough my guts up ...... She was on the Train so agreed with everything she said ! But i going to spend the day feeling mostly sorry for myself !!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

April, sorry you're having such a crappy time. Give him a smart smack on the head :grr:

Holly, maybe do some gardening with bending at the waist and not the knees and you can manifest some backache? :shrug: Worth a try. Oh, and I like the sound of your erotic dreams. Didn't you have the sexy London homoerotic dream in the 2ww when you were pregnant last time?

I heard such horrid news yesterday. The brother of one of my patients was getting married on Saturday but his fiance was killed in a car accident on Friday :cry: So awful! I feel SO sad for them. Life just seems so unfair sometimes

On a happier note, I am no longer a regrown-virgin :haha: Must have been erotic vibes flying around last night :blush: Dead tired this morning tho. And to make life just that much more fun, the temp maid didn't arrive. So rushing around feeding animals before work and setting Esme up with a whole LOT of food and trying to convince her that food comes from a bowl as well as a bottle or hand - she eats solids very well from our hands. I topped the food off with a bit of leftover mac and cheese and she got the idea pretty quickly. Thank goodness school holidays are over today otherwise I would have had 3 monkeys at work with me too


----------



## TrinityMom

Beautiful bump you have there... *green eyes*


----------



## TrinityMom

For you Crunchster

https://orkutluv.com/images/Get%20Well%20Soon%20(51).jpg

https://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/comments-get-well-soon/get-well-soon002.gif


----------



## babyhopes2010

i _think_ its bloat :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> April, sorry you're having such a crappy time. Give him a smart smack on the head :grr:
> 
> Holly, maybe do some gardening with bending at the waist and not the knees and you can manifest some backache? :shrug: Worth a try. Oh, and I like the sound of your erotic dreams. Didn't you have the sexy London homoerotic dream in the 2ww when you were pregnant last time?
> 
> I heard such horrid news yesterday. The brother of one of my patients was getting married on Saturday but his fiance was killed in a car accident on Friday :cry: So awful! I feel SO sad for them. Life just seems so unfair sometimes
> 
> On a happier note, I am no longer a regrown-virgin :haha: Must have been erotic vibes flying around last night :blush: Dead tired this morning tho. And to make life just that much more fun, the temp maid didn't arrive. So rushing around feeding animals before work and setting Esme up with a whole LOT of food and trying to convince her that food comes from a bowl as well as a bottle or hand - she eats solids very well from our hands. I topped the food off with a bit of leftover mac and cheese and she got the idea pretty quickly. Thank goodness school holidays are over today otherwise I would have had 3 monkeys at work with me too

:haha: The gardening trick sounds good! I've already been rearranging furniture in LO's room so maybe that will work too! It's school hols here but we've packed the younger off on an adventure holiday and the elder is doing a tennis and other activities week up the road so is out most of the day away from the video games :thumbup:

In preparation for a series of BFN kicks in the teeth this week I've started a new furniture project. By 'started' I mean put all my paint and wood out on the table in the garden in preparation, no actual elbow grease yet! I have an Ikea pine chest of drawers, kiddy size, and am going to paint animals all over it before assembly. That should cheer me up in my darker BFN moments:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh yes the erotic dream was good but rather immoral since it was a former lover of my sister's who now lives in LA who was coming on really strong to me and I didn't try to reject his advances:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> i _think_ its bloat :haha:

No way! It's lovely baby bump:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> oh yes the erotic dream was good but rather immoral since it was a former lover of my sister's who now lives in LA who was coming on really strong to me and I didn't try to reject his advances:blush:

Oh, those dreams are fun. I must have been having some sort of erotic dream that I don't remember now because DH woke me up by snoring and I sort of woke him up and had my way with him :haha: Not that he complained!


----------



## HollyMonkey

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT! HOLLYMONKEY's TESTING SAGAS COMMENCE!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sooooooo, DA POSTMAN DELIVERETH NOT MY WEESTICKS TODAY:nope::growlmad::cry:

Sooooo DA MUNKIE GOES TO CHEMIST NEXTDOOR TO BUY CLEARBLUE +/-

Sooooo DA MUNKIE GETS EVAP (BUT STRAIGHT AWAY) ON 1st TEST

Soooooo DA MUNKIE WEES ON 2nd TEST and still sees ickle something

Soooo DA MUNKIE TAKES TEST APART AND TAKES PICS AND WILL POST SHORTLY FOR TURTLE OPINIONS......................


----------



## HollyMonkey

I took pics in the time limit but am just drying the tests in the sun to see if the colour intensifies, I'm sure I see blue though:shrug: but Clearblue +/- are notorious for evaps


----------



## mummyApril

Holly post the pics!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Holy shit ! Post post post .... I took a day off work for this x


----------



## TrinityMom

hollymonkey said:


> for your entertainment! hollymonkey's testing sagas commence!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> sooooooo, da postman delivereth not my weesticks today:nope::growlmad::cry:
> 
> Sooooo da munkie goes to chemist nextdoor to buy clearblue +/-
> 
> sooooo da munkie gets evap (but straight away) on 1st test
> 
> soooooo da munkie wees on 2nd test and still sees ickle something
> 
> soooo da munkie takes test apart and takes pics and will post shortly for turtle opinions......................

da munkie is instructed to post da pics noooooowwwww!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I slept so well:cloud9: And had very erotic dreams but I don't remember seeing DH there:blush:
> 
> *Mummyapril* you poor thing, it's really not great timing just when you're pregnant- this is trouble with your oh and not your ex right? You seem to have both to deal with! Not fun! To cheer you up I'm going to the Post Office today to post your little gift for :baby: :hugs:
> 
> *Ginge*:hugs:-sounds like you could do with some Munkie Mail too- once I've dispatched for Trin and Mummyapril I'll get working on yours:thumbup:
> 
> Hey *Croaky Crunch!* Who's the frog now then?:tease: At least you have a good excuse for not explaining to your team how to switch on a computer:haha: Although I don't think you should go to work today, if you want I'll write you a sick note:flower:
> 
> *Sarachka!* :happydance: Is that York Cathedral poking up between your heads? Did you :sex: inside the Cathedral? I dare you to:devil: And guarantee that you will get pregnant if you do:flower:
> 
> *Luna* hope you're feeling better today:hugs: It'll be nice when you're back properly AND WE STILL HAVEN'T SEEN THE INDIA BATHROOM!!
> 
> Happy Monday Turtles and The World in General :bunny:

thankyou Holly he left for work this morning saying 'for the record i do love you' i think a bit of silent treatment is the best thing at the moment im sure well get past it IF he sorts it out, just a really pooey day, feel like im getting depressed and thats not good, yay for Turtle mail youre too good :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> April, sorry you're having such a crappy time. Give him a smart smack on the head :grr:
> 
> Holly, maybe do some gardening with bending at the waist and not the knees and you can manifest some backache? :shrug: Worth a try. Oh, and I like the sound of your erotic dreams. Didn't you have the sexy London homoerotic dream in the 2ww when you were pregnant last time?
> 
> I heard such horrid news yesterday. The brother of one of my patients was getting married on Saturday but his fiance was killed in a car accident on Friday :cry: So awful! I feel SO sad for them. Life just seems so unfair sometimes
> 
> On a happier note, I am no longer a regrown-virgin :haha: Must have been erotic vibes flying around last night :blush: Dead tired this morning tho. And to make life just that much more fun, the temp maid didn't arrive. So rushing around feeding animals before work and setting Esme up with a whole LOT of food and trying to convince her that food comes from a bowl as well as a bottle or hand - she eats solids very well from our hands. I topped the food off with a bit of leftover mac and cheese and she got the idea pretty quickly. Thank goodness school holidays are over today otherwise I would have had 3 monkeys at work with me too

thankyou hun, yh i think i will do that haha xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh Holly, I just KNOW you're up the duff
Prepare the caps, prepare the hats, prepare the woolly beanies...you will have to eat your :howdy: soon :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Holly this is for you its the first episode it will make you cringe lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS4CzcoUMWo to think i used to live in that town haha x


----------



## mummyApril

how is everyone today?! Claire loving the baby bump! its a lovely day today and im determined to spring clean my living room, the girls have tidied their bedroom, but then pulled most of their clothes off of the hangers lol, they are off to play in the garden, OH is staying at his mums tonight so im going to chill my plan is to work hard today (not too hard lol) and to have a nice bath and book and bed :) x


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Holly this is for you its the first episode it will make you cringe lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS4CzcoUMWo to think i used to live in that town haha x

Ohhhhh I missed alot of the first series.... Can I catch up on the laptop ?


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly this is for you its the first episode it will make you cringe lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS4CzcoUMWo to think i used to live in that town haha x
> 
> Ohhhhh I missed alot of the first series.... Can I catch up on the laptop ?Click to expand...

i think they are all on youtube xx


----------



## TrinityMom

munkie! Where are the pictures?! I'm getting no work done here!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly this is for you its the first episode it will make you cringe lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS4CzcoUMWo to think i used to live in that town haha x
> 
> Ohhhhh I missed alot of the first series.... Can I catch up on the laptop ?Click to expand...
> 
> i think they are all on youtube xxClick to expand...

I could kiss ya !!!! Pjs and the only way is Essex ...... Bliss 
Now if I could feel this bubba move I would be :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> munkie! Where are the pictures?! I'm getting no work done here!

Dont make me get on the eurostar :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok glasses on and contact lenses in? Lots of squinting and screen tipping needed- and I've tweaked them all since on my pics not much showed:haha: I'm going to be :grr: if they're evil evaps. I know sundried doesn't count but 'tis fun!!:happydance: The second test pic the line doesn't really show, even in real life it's hard to see, I catch odd glimpses of it now and then:haha: The only thing that seems interesting in real life is that the dye is blue, but who knows:shrug: I'm dehydrating myself to try just one more this afternoon:blush:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6









021.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7









023.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7









026.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok glasses on and contact lenses in? Lots of squinting and screen tipping needed- and I've tweaked them all since on my pics not much showed:haha: I'm going to be :grr: if they're evil evaps. I know sundried doesn't count but 'tis fun!!:happydance: The second test pic the line doesn't really show, even in real life it's hard to see, I catch odd glimpses of it now and then:haha: The only thing that seems interesting in real life is that the dye is blue, but who knows:shrug: I'm dehydrating myself to try just one more this afternoon:blush:

i see dem lines!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok glasses on and contact lenses in? Lots of squinting and screen tipping needed- and I've tweaked them all since on my pics not much showed:haha: I'm going to be :grr: if they're evil evaps. I know sundried doesn't count but 'tis fun!!:happydance: The second test pic the line doesn't really show, even in real life it's hard to see, I catch odd glimpses of it now and then:haha: The only thing that seems interesting in real life is that the dye is blue, but who knows:shrug: I'm dehydrating myself to try just one more this afternoon:blush:

Oh what pretty blue lines you have!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Omg munkie ....... Out the case they are really obvious .... And I am on my phone


----------



## babyhopes2010

i see them!i dont trust dem blue ones:shock:Go get dem pink tests then pee :test::wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

teen mom series 2 starts 27th April :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> i see them!i dont trust dem blue ones:shock:Go get dem pink tests then pee :test::wohoo:

This is the thing, I don't trust blue tests either! But no pink ones in my local chemist. Hmm think I might go into town this afternoon....:-= just for a mooch:^o


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i see them!i dont trust dem blue ones:shock:Go get dem pink tests then pee :test::wohoo:
> 
> This is the thing, I don't trust blue tests either! But no pink ones in my local chemist. Hmm think I might go into town this afternoon....:-= just for a mooch:^oClick to expand...

:dohh:Bugger :(


yey for new series teen mom :)


----------



## addie25

Hiiii the witch is gone!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Hiiii the witch is gone!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I just knew I should check in with my turtles while OH has woken up feeling rough!!

That line? THAT'S EMILY!! congrats!! I knew you had it this month - seriously I just knew it. Hurrrahhh!! This ones gonna stick, I know it. I'll light a candle for you at the cathedral today before OH and I get our rocks off behind a crypt ;-)


----------



## Sarachka

But now on to serious matters ....

APRIL!! teen mom 2! I'm so excited! I already pretty much know what's going on from facebook and gossip websites. I'm such a loser! But I cant wait!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> But now on to serious matters ....
> 
> APRIL!! teen mom 2! I'm so excited! I already pretty much know what's going on from facebook and gossip websites. I'm such a loser! But I cant wait!

ohhh youll have to give me the link if i knew i could follow on facebook you wouldnt be the only loser lol too excited!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i see them!i dont trust dem blue ones:shock:Go get dem pink tests then pee :test::wohoo:
> 
> This is the thing, I don't trust blue tests either! But no pink ones in my local chemist. Hmm think I might go into town this afternoon....:-= just for a mooch:^oClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Bugger :(
> 
> 
> yey for new series teen mom :)Click to expand...

Just off for an hour's walk to the next chemist along- might be tomorrow that your post gets posted:haha:

I'm hanging onto The Nosebleed and the mild hayfever sensation I've had since O [-o&lt;


----------



## mummyApril

get down that chemist Holly :) x


----------



## TrinityMom

Changed my mood for you B


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
> https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
> 
> 
> hmmmm my pic looks like a baby turtle :shock:
> <----------------------------------:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
> https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg

Wow you have an ickle bumpty clare and yay for your hols when do you go what date?




addie25 said:


> Hiiii the witch is gone!!!!!!

Yay addie must of been my stern words !!

Bethany I canna see lines but my phone is crap for pics on net ! Get da pink tests munkie !!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly- we all demand pink test now! :haha: my :af: is pretty painful this time :( but hopefully ill be getting another hamster in the next day or so...


----------



## Crunchie

Hey ginge, sorry about the witch ..... Did the hospital say what the next step is ? X


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have an appointment in July, sonographer said my results would be passed on to them and that I will discuss them at that appointment, doctor i saw before said to work on weightloss up to then.


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> I have an appointment in July, sonographer said my results would be passed on to them and that I will discuss them at that appointment, doctor i saw before said to work on weightloss up to then.

Well that's good ! I got a really good book on pcos when I was being tested and it had a really good section on weight loss when people go onto Meterformin it seems to naturally fall off !


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment in July, sonographer said my results would be passed on to them and that I will discuss them at that appointment, doctor i saw before said to work on weightloss up to then.
> 
> Well that's good ! I got a really good book on pcos when I was being tested and it had a really good section on weight loss when people go onto Meterformin it seems to naturally fall off !Click to expand...

Ooh! Can I have some :haha:

No seriously, I saw a patient last week whose psychiatrist prescribed some for her WITHOUT DOING ANY BLOOD TESTS! She's not diabetic but he thought she should try it for weight loss :shock:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm not diabetic either but its likely I will get it prescribed too, although I know PCOS is linked to type 2 diabetes


----------



## Crunchie

Omg really trin really !!! I felt like that when the scanning lady was like oh take an aspirin a day .... Normally we test to see if you have a clotting disorder but it Wont Hurt !! Well it might !!!!!! 

For me the wanted to try and regulate my cycle so it would have been that or clomid !!!


----------



## addie25

Yay I see lines and I'm on my iPhone go get pink test now :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- Beautious bumpage you have growing there. :cloud9: 

Holly- I didn't mention it before but... I had a very erotic dream myself the night before last. :blush: I don't remember seeing my OH either but I sure told him about it. :haha: 

Crunchie- You should not be so sick. :nope: It'll never do. You must get better. :flower:

Trin- That's awful about your friend. :cry: How very sad. 

April- In re: "For the record, I do love you" - sometimes it's all they can do. :hugs: 

Addie- So glad the witch has flown! Woo!

HOLLY!!! Omg. Test properly!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Clare- Beautious bumpage you have growing there. :cloud9:
> 
> Holly- I didn't mention it before but... I had a very erotic dream myself the night before last. :blush: I don't remember seeing my OH either but I sure told him about it. :haha:
> 
> Crunchie- You should not be so sick. :nope: It'll never do. You must get better. :flower:
> 
> Trin- That's awful about your friend. :cry: How very sad.
> 
> April- In re: "For the record, I do love you" - sometimes it's all they can do. :hugs:
> 
> Addie- So glad the witch has flown! Woo!
> 
> HOLLY!!! Omg. Test properly!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

yeah i know hes like that i suppose lol, i havent spoken to him all day when i normally send him random quotes from my day, he rang me about 10 minutes ago saying 'i havent heard from you all day i dont like it' so that was nice maybe he was just having another off day altho they seem to be more frequent, probably getting scared by the minute i dont know but il hit him upside the head to sort him out lol, thankyou for making me feel better x


----------



## mummyApril

Emandi i see you :hi: how are you? x


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Molly 

Hi emandi


----------



## mummyApril

a few piccies :) 2 items i bought i think are too cute and the girls in their tent
 



Attached Files:







IMG00561-20110411-1541.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5









IMG00560-20110411-1540.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG00558-20110411-1521.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Clare- Beautious bumpage you have growing there. :cloud9:
> 
> Holly- I didn't mention it before but... I had a very erotic dream myself the night before last. :blush: I don't remember seeing my OH either but I sure told him about it. :haha:
> 
> Crunchie- You should not be so sick. :nope: It'll never do. You must get better. :flower:
> 
> Trin- That's awful about your friend. :cry: How very sad.
> 
> April- In re: "For the record, I do love you" - sometimes it's all they can do. :hugs:
> 
> Addie- So glad the witch has flown! Woo!
> 
> HOLLY!!! Omg. Test properly!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> yeah i know hes like that i suppose lol, i havent spoken to him all day when i normally send him random quotes from my day, he rang me about 10 minutes ago saying 'i havent heard from you all day i dont like it' so that was nice maybe he was just having another off day altho they seem to be more frequent, probably getting scared by the minute i dont know but il hit him upside the head to sort him out lol, thankyou for making me feel better xClick to expand...

My OH is normally the one with the level head, even in the face of my hormones but Saturday my mood flipped *snaps fingers* like that and he didn't take it well. He left for work with a grumped, "goodbye." About 5 minutes later he came storming back in to give me a big hug and said, "I couldn't leave like that, I'm sorry I'm being a jerk. I love you." I laughed and told him it was okay and that I was sorry my jerk-ness made him a jerk. :haha: Such love we have eh? Perhaps your OH is panicking a bit more as the days go on about the baby? Most men, no matter if they already have kids or not, begin to stress about the addition of another one. Financial reasons, "life is going to change" reasons, etc. Maybe just sit down and say, "Hey, I've noticed you've been a little off lately. Are you okay?" :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I wonder if I will ever be able to hear news about France and not think of you. :flower: 

https://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-wa...to-effect-some-women-defy-the-law?sc=fb&cc=fp

I listened to the recording as well. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I nearly forgot! My OH is going out of town this week. (Boo!) and he was able to feel the baby move for the first time last night. :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Clare- Beautious bumpage you have growing there. :cloud9:
> 
> Holly- I didn't mention it before but... I had a very erotic dream myself the night before last. :blush: I don't remember seeing my OH either but I sure told him about it. :haha:
> 
> Crunchie- You should not be so sick. :nope: It'll never do. You must get better. :flower:
> 
> Trin- That's awful about your friend. :cry: How very sad.
> 
> April- In re: "For the record, I do love you" - sometimes it's all they can do. :hugs:
> 
> Addie- So glad the witch has flown! Woo!
> 
> HOLLY!!! Omg. Test properly!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> yeah i know hes like that i suppose lol, i havent spoken to him all day when i normally send him random quotes from my day, he rang me about 10 minutes ago saying 'i havent heard from you all day i dont like it' so that was nice maybe he was just having another off day altho they seem to be more frequent, probably getting scared by the minute i dont know but il hit him upside the head to sort him out lol, thankyou for making me feel better xClick to expand...
> 
> My OH is normally the one with the level head, even in the face of my hormones but Saturday my mood flipped *snaps fingers* like that and he didn't take it well. He left for work with a grumped, "goodbye." About 5 minutes later he came storming back in to give me a big hug and said, "I couldn't leave like that, I'm sorry I'm being a jerk. I love you." I laughed and told him it was okay and that I was sorry my jerk-ness made him a jerk. :haha: Such love we have eh? Perhaps your OH is panicking a bit more as the days go on about the baby? Most men, no matter if they already have kids or not, begin to stress about the addition of another one. Financial reasons, "life is going to change" reasons, etc. Maybe just sit down and say, "Hey, I've noticed you've been a little off lately. Are you okay?" :shrug:Click to expand...

aw thats cute! yh iv tried talking to him he hasnt said anything i just dont know lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just quickly because about to feed LO but the next chemist didn't have a pink one either:dohh: I didn't want to come back empty handed so got a digi and it came up Not Pregnant but I took it apart and the blue lines are there (top one is high sensitivity, bottom is low sensitivity) so I'm hoping they were just too pale for the scanner to register as Pregnant!!:shrug: We will have to be patient and wait until tomorrow:haha:
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2010

there always 2 lines on dem ones! if i were close enough id deliver a frer to ya!


----------



## Mollykins

Stoopid BLUE ONES! :hissy: I want to see the second PINK line! :hissy: How can you be so blinkin' patient!


----------



## Mollykins

Why is it that mid-morning is always when I feel that my 6 hours of sleep has caught up with me?? ... I like how I consider 9am mid-morning. :dohh:

Oh and do any of you ladies have any suggestions/remedies for late night restless LIMB syndrome? Drove me mad last night while I was trying to sleep.


----------



## LunaLady

Just wanted to pop in and say hello :hi:

I'm eating strawberries :haha:

Yay Holly for LINES!!! Can't wait to see more :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

mmmm strawberries...


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello :hi:
> 
> I'm eating strawberries :haha:
> 
> Yay Holly for LINES!!! Can't wait to see more :dance:

I have been eating SO many apples lately! It's crazy. Now, I want to slice up some strawberries very thin and lay atop some vanilla yogurt. Mmmm.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello :hi:
> 
> I'm eating strawberries :haha:
> 
> Yay Holly for LINES!!! Can't wait to see more :dance:
> 
> I have been eating SO many apples lately! It's crazy. Now, I want to slice up some strawberries very thin and lay atop some vanilla yogurt. Mmmm.Click to expand...

Oh, apples for sure. I'm not sure I've eaten this many apples in the last year as I've had in the last month. We went to the grocery store and I bought NINE apples for just me for this week. :happydance:

And four pounds of strawberries ;)


----------



## babyhopes2010

im baking cherry cake :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> im baking cherry cake :munch:

You said cherry... *cue uncontrollable drooling*


----------



## mummyApril

how is the sickness luna? x


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello :hi:
> 
> I'm eating strawberries :haha:
> 
> Yay Holly for LINES!!! Can't wait to see more :dance:
> 
> I have been eating SO many apples lately! It's crazy. Now, I want to slice up some strawberries very thin and lay atop some vanilla yogurt. Mmmm.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, apples for sure. I'm not sure I've eaten this many apples in the last year as I've had in the last month. We went to the grocery store and I bought NINE apples for just me for this week. :happydance:
> 
> And four pounds of strawberries ;)Click to expand...

I know! I've bought... about 20 apples in the last two days. Granted, the girls are eating some too but... :shock: I have a serious apple problem. Did you know that eating apples in pregnancy is supposed to be the only food (healthy or otherwise) to have proven to keep your child from developing asthma? Neat right? Strawberries also contain Folic Acid which helps support the placenta, and prevents spina bifida and other neural tube defects. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Here- fun list of food facts/nutrition https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/nutrientsvitaminspregnancy.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> there always 2 lines on dem ones! if i were close enough id deliver a frer to ya!

oh poo bums I was hoping they didn't always have 2 lines :growlmad:

EDIT: Indeed apparently they do always have 2 lines since it detects LH too:dohh: We'll just rewind back to yesterday girls on the testing!! Too much Blue Dye Danger around for my likings at the mo:argh:

Thanks *Clare *for putting me on the alert!:hugs:

And I thought I'd learnt my lesson last time about meddling with digis:haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oooohhhh, fx for you, Hollymonkey!

:howdy: to everyone. I've been gone for what seems like forever. :dohh:

Mmmmm, apples and strawberries. I went to the grocery store last night with every intention of completely filling my basket with junk food and I ended up with grapes & carrots (um... and Oreos :blush:). But I went there thinking of cheesecakes and cream pies and chips (crisps) and fries (chips) and all kinds of nonsense so that was a major win.

Sorry I let you all down with the red cabbage test. I went to 3 grocery stores and couldn't find red cabbage! :shrug:

In terrible and unimaginable news, my 31 year old brother passed away from natural causes in his sleep on April 3rd. To say I'm devastated would be a total understatement. He was so excited to be an uncle.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Little Spy! :hugs: That's awful! How is dying at 31 years old considered natural causes? I'm sorry if that question is a little raw and/or inappropriate. A good friend of my family died from a heart attack at the age of 35. It was a shock because he was very athletic and healthy- much like Holly with the running and cycling and such. :nope: 

I am so sorry for your loss dear one. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I wonder if I will ever be able to hear news about France and not think of you. :flower:
> 
> https://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-wa...to-effect-some-women-defy-the-law?sc=fb&cc=fp
> 
> I listened to the recording as well. :)

Yes it's a big hoo hah here about that. :shrug: And dss the younger isn't allowed to have the cross chain he wears visible when he's at school!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> how is the sickness luna? x

It seemed it was doing better, but I think with the stress of late it's gotten worse, or something? I'm just trying to take it meal by meal and get enough food in!

Thanks for thinking of me, April :flower:
I like the pictures you posted - the girls in their tent are so cute!


----------



## Crunchie

oh littlespy I am so sorry about your brother ! life is really unfair


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg Littlespy that's awful news. I can't begin to imagine how you feel :hug:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how is the sickness luna? x
> 
> It seemed it was doing better, but I think with the stress of late it's gotten worse, or something? I'm just trying to take it meal by meal and get enough food in!
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me, April :flower:
> I like the pictures you posted - the girls in their tent are so cute!Click to expand...

stress can make it worse i found anyway :shrug: i hope it gets better soon :hugs:

thankyou hun they were little cuties in there x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok so cherry cake was epic fail :(


----------



## mummyApril

LittleSpy said:


> Oooohhhh, fx for you, Hollymonkey!
> 
> :howdy: to everyone. I've been gone for what seems like forever. :dohh:
> 
> Mmmmm, apples and strawberries. I went to the grocery store last night with every intention of completely filling my basket with junk food and I ended up with grapes & carrots (um... and Oreos :blush:). But I went there thinking of cheesecakes and cream pies and chips (crisps) and fries (chips) and all kinds of nonsense so that was a major win.
> 
> Sorry I let you all down with the red cabbage test. I went to 3 grocery stores and couldn't find red cabbage! :shrug:
> 
> In terrible and unimaginable news, my 31 year old brother passed away from natural causes in his sleep on April 3rd. To say I'm devastated would be a total understatement. He was so excited to be an uncle.

i am so sorry :( :hugs: he will be babies guardian angel xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Mollykins said:


> Oh Little Spy! :hugs: That's awful! How is dying at 31 years old considered natural causes? I'm sorry if that question is a little raw and/or inappropriate. A good friend of my family died from a heart attack at the age of 35. It was a shock because he was very athletic and healthy- much like Holly with the running and cycling and such. :nope:
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss dear one. :hugs:

I suppose his death is considered natural because it didn't involve suicide or homicide or an accident of any kind. From what I understand, the autopsy results suggested his heart was enlarged due to his (untreated) sleep apnea. So this time when he stopped breathing while he was asleep, his heart just stopped. My mom & his wife were constantly pushing him to see a doctor about it. So many times I heard him say, "Nah, I'll be fine" when my mom begged him to see a doctor. So stubborn. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Ok so cherry cake was epic fail :(

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> there always 2 lines on dem ones! if i were close enough id deliver a frer to ya!
> 
> oh poo bums I was hoping they didn't always have 2 lines :growlmad:
> 
> EDIT: Indeed apparently they do always have 2 lines since it detects LH too:dohh: We'll just rewind back to yesterday girls on the testing!! Too much Blue Dye Danger around for my likings at the mo:argh:
> 
> Thanks *Clare *for putting me on the alert!:hugs:Click to expand...


And I thought I'd learnt my lesson last time about meddling with digis:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Little Spy! :hugs: That's awful! How is dying at 31 years old considered natural causes? I'm sorry if that question is a little raw and/or inappropriate. A good friend of my family died from a heart attack at the age of 35. It was a shock because he was very athletic and healthy- much like Holly with the running and cycling and such. :nope:
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss dear one. :hugs:
> 
> I suppose his death is considered natural because it didn't involve suicide or homicide or an accident of any kind. From what I understand, the autopsy results suggested his heart was enlarged due to his (untreated) sleep apnea. So this time when he stopped breathing while he was asleep, his heart just stopped. My mom & his wife were constantly pushing him to see a doctor about it. So many times I heard him say, "Nah, I'll be fine" when my mom begged him to see a doctor. So stubborn. :nope:Click to expand...

:(


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh LittleSpy, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm so sorry for your loss, LittleSpy. My husband and I lost a friend on the 3rd as well. Sad day, I guess. Many hugs to you!


----------



## Sarachka

Alright lovers!! We're chillaxin in the hotel room before going out to find some dinner. I had my favourite milkshake today - recees peanut butter cups & nutella mmmmm heaven.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm so sad to hear that LittleSpy xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Tarquin comes to me very seriously with the hairbrush and says "Please put my hair normal. Dad did it badly". I said "nice use of the adverb" and he says "I know" :haha:

Then he comes rushing in and says "Esme's out of control! She's eating a blanket" :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Trying to be strong here for DH and his co-worker (who has been our friend for over six years) regarding the loss of their friend from work, but I'm finding it hard to keep my composure. Being alone today for the first time since learning about the suicide of their friend and I really just wish DH was here. I've been crying all morning talking to them on messenger and trying to help them, but I feel just as crappy. I really thought things were getting better, but I see that's not the case. The sister of their friend flew in from Utah yesterday and is meeting with them; neither is looking forward to that, but I guess it's just something they have to do. 

I'm so ANGRY at him (the guy who killed himself) for not reaching out. He was MY friend, too, and I just feel so angry that he didn't try to talk to someone, anyone about how he was feeling. His sister said (I talked to her last night) that he was in a really deep depression, but none of us knew. It's so hard to take in.

Just needed to talk to someone about it, so sorry to burden you girls with the depressing details... :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:



> Alright lovers!! We're chillaxin in the hotel room before going out to find some dinner. I had my favourite milkshake today - recees peanut butter cups & nutella mmmmm heaven.

omg where can i get one of these?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Trying to be strong here for DH and his co-worker (who has been our friend for over six years) regarding the loss of their friend from work, but I'm finding it hard to keep my composure. Being alone today for the first time since learning about the suicide of their friend and I really just wish DH was here. I've been crying all morning talking to them on messenger and trying to help them, but I feel just as crappy. I really thought things were getting better, but I see that's not the case. The sister of their friend flew in from Utah yesterday and is meeting with them; neither is looking forward to that, but I guess it's just something they have to do.
> 
> I'm so ANGRY at him (the guy who killed himself) for not reaching out. He was MY friend, too, and I just feel so angry that he didn't try to talk to someone, anyone about how he was feeling. His sister said (I talked to her last night) that he was in a really deep depression, but none of us knew. It's so hard to take in.
> 
> Just needed to talk to someone about it, so sorry to burden you girls with the depressing details... :cry:

Luna im so sorry :hugs: suicide is a such a horrible thing, and sometimes harder to deal with something in which my step dad did leaving my 2 brothers aged just 3 very hard to feel sad aswell as angry at him, there was no sign he was depressed either, im really sorry youre having to go through this but were all here to talk if you want to x


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Trying to be strong here for DH and his co-worker (who has been our friend for over six years) regarding the loss of their friend from work, but I'm finding it hard to keep my composure. Being alone today for the first time since learning about the suicide of their friend and I really just wish DH was here. I've been crying all morning talking to them on messenger and trying to help them, but I feel just as crappy. I really thought things were getting better, but I see that's not the case. The sister of their friend flew in from Utah yesterday and is meeting with them; neither is looking forward to that, but I guess it's just something they have to do.
> 
> I'm so ANGRY at him (the guy who killed himself) for not reaching out. He was MY friend, too, and I just feel so angry that he didn't try to talk to someone, anyone about how he was feeling. His sister said (I talked to her last night) that he was in a really deep depression, but none of us knew. It's so hard to take in.
> 
> Just needed to talk to someone about it, so sorry to burden you girls with the depressing details... :cry:

Don't apologize lovey, we are all here for each other, in the good times as well as the not so good times. As Kit said, we are like proper friends (despite never seeing each other. :flower:) 

It's easy to be angry at him. It's okay to be angry at him. It's your right to feel however you want. Of course, you are probably more angry because you are hurting so much and you see it as "his fault". Sort of like, "You hurt me! I hate you!" You react to pain with anger. Perfectly normal though of course the anger isn't the root feeling. :hugs: 

You've probably heard that smokers can't quit unless they WANT to quit or addicts have to WANT to quit in order for rehab to work. Depression is much the same in the fact that the person suffering has to want to get help and has to be willing to take that step; no one else can take that first step towards helps but that person. It is NOT your fault (or anyone else's for that matter) that he chose to do this. 

You are familiar with the 5 stages of grief right?

1. Denial and Isolation
2. Anger
3. Bargaining
4. Depression
5. Acceptance

People do not always go through all 5 but I've found it's pretty accurate.

Big :hugs: to you and your husband and friends and anyone else mourning the loss of your friend. :hug:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks April and Molly :hugs:

It's just such a hard thing to deal with. And you're right - he had to want it for himself, and clearly he didn't. I keep going back and forth with 'there was nothing we could have done' and 'I should have done something'. Of course, in hindsight I would have done things a lot differently. 

I just want to go to sleep and wake up in two weeks or so when this has passed a bit...

LittleSpy, I can't even image how you must be feeling. The friend we lost was just a friend we'd had for a little over a year and in the last few months he'd been very difficult to communicate with. I am so sorry for your loss.

I guess I'm at 'anger' on that spectrum. I'm not in denial anymore - I realize he's gone and what he did. DH and I talked about it and talked about it all weekend and I think that helped a lot to get us past the denial part.


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Thanks April and Molly :hugs:
> 
> It's just such a hard thing to deal with. And you're right - he had to want it for himself, and clearly he didn't. I keep going back and forth with 'there was nothing we could have done' and 'I should have done something'. Of course, in hindsight I would have done things a lot differently.
> 
> I just want to go to sleep and wake up in two weeks or so when this has passed a bit...
> 
> LittleSpy, I can't even image how you must be feeling. The friend we lost was just a friend we'd had for a little over a year and in the last few months he'd been very difficult to communicate with. I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I guess I'm at 'anger' on that spectrum. I'm not in denial anymore - I realize he's gone and what he did. DH and I talked about it and talked about it all weekend and I think that helped a lot to get us past the denial part.

im glad you have DH to talk to it does help a little x


----------



## LunaLady

It does help a lot - I would be a mess without him to talk to. I just talked to him on the phone and he said he wanted to come home. So, he might come home even though he only just got there a few hours ago. Poor guy, I feel so bad.

The sisters of the friend are going through his apartment today... What a hard thing that must be to do. I can't imagine. Hugs to them...


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> It does help a lot - I would be a mess without him to talk to. I just talked to him on the phone and he said he wanted to come home. So, he might come home even though he only just got there a few hours ago. Poor guy, I feel so bad.
> 
> The sisters of the friend are going through his apartment today... What a hard thing that must be to do. I can't imagine. Hugs to them...

i couldnt imagine poor girls, i hope they find some comfort in someway x


----------



## LunaLady

I hope they do, too. He had been estranged from his family for years, so I think it will be hard for them - like cleaning out the apartment of a stranger. He hadn't even seen his sisters in over five years.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Thanks April and Molly :hugs:
> 
> It's just such a hard thing to deal with. And you're right - he had to want it for himself, and clearly he didn't. I keep going back and forth with 'there was nothing we could have done' and 'I should have done something'. Of course, in hindsight I would have done things a lot differently.
> 
> I just want to go to sleep and wake up in two weeks or so when this has passed a bit...
> 
> LittleSpy, I can't even image how you must be feeling. The friend we lost was just a friend we'd had for a little over a year and in the last few months he'd been very difficult to communicate with. I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I guess I'm at 'anger' on that spectrum. I'm not in denial anymore - I realize he's gone and what he did. DH and I talked about it and talked about it all weekend and I think that helped a lot to get us past the denial part.

One of my students (a lovely lady in her 40's that I taught for a long time) had the awful experience of her husband committing suicide and leaving her and her daughter alone. I remember her saying that the anger lasts a very long time and was all she felt years later:shrug: It's so sad for you Luna:hug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks April and Molly :hugs:
> 
> It's just such a hard thing to deal with. And you're right - he had to want it for himself, and clearly he didn't. I keep going back and forth with 'there was nothing we could have done' and 'I should have done something'. Of course, in hindsight I would have done things a lot differently.
> 
> I just want to go to sleep and wake up in two weeks or so when this has passed a bit...
> 
> LittleSpy, I can't even image how you must be feeling. The friend we lost was just a friend we'd had for a little over a year and in the last few months he'd been very difficult to communicate with. I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I guess I'm at 'anger' on that spectrum. I'm not in denial anymore - I realize he's gone and what he did. DH and I talked about it and talked about it all weekend and I think that helped a lot to get us past the denial part.
> 
> One of my students (a lovely lady in her 40's that I taught for a long time) had the awful experience of her husband committing suicide and leaving her and her daughter alone. I remember her saying that the anger lasts a very long time and was all she felt :shrug: It's so sad for you Luna:hug:Click to expand...

Wow, I cannot even imagine... It's so frustrating how people don't reach out! Why they keep things bottled up until they cannot cope anymore? It's baffling to me. 
Thanks for the hugs :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks April and Molly :hugs:
> 
> It's just such a hard thing to deal with. And you're right - he had to want it for himself, and clearly he didn't. I keep going back and forth with 'there was nothing we could have done' and 'I should have done something'. Of course, in hindsight I would have done things a lot differently.
> 
> I just want to go to sleep and wake up in two weeks or so when this has passed a bit...
> 
> LittleSpy, I can't even image how you must be feeling. The friend we lost was just a friend we'd had for a little over a year and in the last few months he'd been very difficult to communicate with. I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I guess I'm at 'anger' on that spectrum. I'm not in denial anymore - I realize he's gone and what he did. DH and I talked about it and talked about it all weekend and I think that helped a lot to get us past the denial part.
> 
> One of my students (a lovely lady in her 40's that I taught for a long time) had the awful experience of her husband committing suicide and leaving her and her daughter alone. I remember her saying that the anger lasts a very long time and was all she felt :shrug: It's so sad for you Luna:hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I cannot even imagine... It's so frustrating how people don't reach out! Why they keep things bottled up until they cannot cope anymore? It's baffling to me.
> Thanks for the hugs :flower:Click to expand...

No probs, I have lots of hugs to spare :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: 

For you too *Littlespy*:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## LunaLady

*I want to say something happier and brighter....*

I've accumulated quite the stash of cloth diapers now and once the latest two I've bought make their way to me in the post I'll take a picture of them all to show you...

But for $43 (29 Euros) I have:
13 organic cotton prefolds
25 standard cotton prefolds

2 newborn size fitted diapers
4 newborn size Bummis diaper covers
3 newborn size All in One diapers

8 Small (8-15 pounds) Bummis diaper covers

3 Medium (13-20 pound) diaper covers

Quite the collection so far, eh?? I'm eying up another posting with 6 diaper covers for $24. ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Quite a collection of bum covers you've got there! :thumbup: Such good deals too!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> *I want to say something happier and brighter....*
> 
> I've accumulated quite the stash of cloth diapers now and once the latest two I've bought make their way to me in the post I'll take a picture of them all to show you...
> 
> But for $43 (29 Euros) I have:
> 13 organic cotton prefolds
> 25 standard cotton prefolds
> 
> 2 newborn size fitted diapers
> 4 newborn size Bummis diaper covers
> 3 newborn size All in One diapers
> 
> 8 Small (8-15 pounds) Bummis diaper covers
> 
> 3 Medium (13-20 pound) diaper covers
> 
> Quite the collection so far, eh?? I'm eying up another posting with 6 diaper covers for $24. ;)

wow go you! i am definitely not using cloth diapers, i just wouldnt have the time my washing is out of control as it is lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry Luna :hugs: Suicide is a very selfish act from the point of view of the people left behind

Jaynie sends her love to everyone, and her condolences to LittleSpy


----------



## LunaLady

April - if I had two LOs already, likely I'd be hard pressed to find the energy to cloth diaper, too :thumbup:

Thanks, Trin. :flower:

*Other bright and happy news:*

My midwife just called and she has set up my first scan for THIS THURSDAY! Wow! 

I am confused though, because I told her I wanted a 12 weeks NT scan and I'll only be just 10 weeks and like 5 days or something. Will they be able to do the NT scan that early?


----------



## new mummy2010

well Bethany i would just like to say that now home i can see the line on the first test from this morning:thumbup:i didnt know about the two lines on digis :nope:i have hope from your first test though when are da monkeys bacon strips coming?? Oh i still have no monkey mail:nope::cry:

Littlespy im so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:

Luna im sorry you and the guys are struggling to cope i know its very hard and that we all deal with things like this in different ways :hugs:

Sarachka im sure there was an earth tremor near york cathederal this afternoon:shrug::haha:was that you :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

luna it has to be before 13 weeks i think??


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> luna it has to be before 13 weeks i think??

Yeah, I think they like to do it before 13 weeks, but I wasn't sure if my 10 weeks and 5 days would be too early?


----------



## mummyApril

this is a weird question but do you think its going to be any different breast feeding a boy than a girl, i keep thinking of this and really worrying i wont be able to breastfeed my little man?!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April - if I had two LOs already, likely I'd be hard pressed to find the energy to cloth diaper, too :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Trin. :flower:
> 
> *Other bright and happy news:*
> 
> My midwife just called and she has set up my first scan for THIS THURSDAY! Wow!
> 
> I am confused though, because I told her I wanted a 12 weeks NT scan and I'll only be just 10 weeks and like 5 days or something. Will they be able to do the NT scan that early?

oh yay you dont even have to wait ages! not sure about whether they will be able to do NT etc but you get to see baby! and if they cant do what they need youll get another one! woohoo :)


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> this is a weird question but do you think its going to be any different breast feeding a boy than a girl, i keep thinking of this and really worrying i wont be able to breastfeed my little man?!

I have no experience, therefore nothing of value to add - but I'm sure you won't have any trouble. It will be your baby and you'll love it and want to breastfeed just as with your girls. If women had a hard time breastfeeding their boys, I think there would be far fewer males in the world :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> April - if I had two LOs already, likely I'd be hard pressed to find the energy to cloth diaper, too :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Trin. :flower:
> 
> *Other bright and happy news:*
> 
> My midwife just called and she has set up my first scan for THIS THURSDAY! Wow!
> 
> I am confused though, because I told her I wanted a 12 weeks NT scan and I'll only be just 10 weeks and like 5 days or something. Will they be able to do the NT scan that early?
> 
> oh yay you dont even have to wait ages! not sure about whether they will be able to do NT etc but you get to see baby! and if they cant do what they need youll get another one! woohoo :)Click to expand...

True ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

LunaLady said:


> Trying to be strong here for DH and his co-worker (who has been our friend for over six years) regarding the loss of their friend from work, but I'm finding it hard to keep my composure. Being alone today for the first time since learning about the suicide of their friend and I really just wish DH was here. I've been crying all morning talking to them on messenger and trying to help them, but I feel just as crappy. I really thought things were getting better, but I see that's not the case. The sister of their friend flew in from Utah yesterday and is meeting with them; neither is looking forward to that, but I guess it's just something they have to do.
> 
> I'm so ANGRY at him (the guy who killed himself) for not reaching out. He was MY friend, too, and I just feel so angry that he didn't try to talk to someone, anyone about how he was feeling. His sister said (I talked to her last night) that he was in a really deep depression, but none of us knew. It's so hard to take in.
> 
> Just needed to talk to someone about it, so sorry to burden you girls with the depressing details... :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, LittleSpy. Lots of :hugs: for you, too. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> this is a weird question but do you think its going to be any different breast feeding a boy than a girl, i keep thinking of this and really worrying i wont be able to breastfeed my little man?!

:haha: My mum breastfed me and my sis but my bro didn't want to, didn't have a sucking instinct and was on solids at 2 weeks:shrug:

But he's a weirdo, you'll be just fine feeding little man:flower: Ask Trin, bet she breastfed 'til the cows came home:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> *I want to say something happier and brighter....*
> 
> I've accumulated quite the stash of cloth diapers now and once the latest two I've bought make their way to me in the post I'll take a picture of them all to show you...
> 
> But for $43 (29 Euros) I have:
> 13 organic cotton prefolds
> 25 standard cotton prefolds
> 
> 2 newborn size fitted diapers
> 4 newborn size Bummis diaper covers
> 3 newborn size All in One diapers
> 
> 8 Small (8-15 pounds) Bummis diaper covers
> 
> 3 Medium (13-20 pound) diaper covers
> 
> Quite the collection so far, eh?? I'm eying up another posting with 6 diaper covers for $24. ;)


Poo baby, Poo!


----------



## LunaLady

B - how you doing working on that backache??

And I've got a bone to pick with you... your status says 'Doubtful' when it clearly should say 'Hopeful'!! [-X


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is a weird question but do you think its going to be any different breast feeding a boy than a girl, i keep thinking of this and really worrying i wont be able to breastfeed my little man?!
> 
> :haha: My mum breastfed me and my sis but my bro didn't want to, didn't have a sucking instinct and was on solids at 2 weeks:shrug:
> 
> But he's a weirdo, you'll be just fine feeding little man:flower: Ask Trin, bet she breastfed 'til the cows came home:winkwink:Click to expand...

I breastfed my first 2 fulltime for 6 months but my 3rd I had no breast milk (undiagnosed MS at the time) so he went onto bottles and breast. Caused huge sadness for me. But I didn't have any issues bf-ing them because theyw ere boys. They are rather boob obsessed tho :haha: Tarq will still stick his hand down my top if he's feeling nervous or sick

With my first two I also donated to the breast milk bank :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B - how you doing working on that backache??
> 
> And I've got a bone to pick with you... your status says 'Doubtful' when it clearly should say 'Hopeful'!! [-X

I veer between the 2, but you're right, time for some 'hopeful' again:haha: I do have a cracking headache and burning ears and cheeks but have also been browsing the blue dye false positive world on the web and you can't move for the darned things!!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> B - how you doing working on that backache??
> 
> And I've got a bone to pick with you... your status says 'Doubtful' when it clearly should say 'Hopeful'!! [-X

I'm hopeful for her :haha: She's always DoubtfulMunkiePants


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is a weird question but do you think its going to be any different breast feeding a boy than a girl, i keep thinking of this and really worrying i wont be able to breastfeed my little man?!
> 
> :haha: My mum breastfed me and my sis but my bro didn't want to, didn't have a sucking instinct and was on solids at 2 weeks:shrug:
> 
> But he's a weirdo, you'll be just fine feeding little man:flower: Ask Trin, bet she breastfed 'til the cows came home:winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: love how you just put hes a weirdo, i just hope hes easy to feed just a worry :/


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B - how you doing working on that backache??
> 
> And I've got a bone to pick with you... your status says 'Doubtful' when it clearly should say 'Hopeful'!! [-X
> 
> I veer between the 2, but you're right, time for some 'hopeful' again:haha: I do have a cracking headache and burning ears and cheeks but have also been browsing the blue dye false positive world on the web and you can't move for the darned things!!Click to expand...

There's a good munkie :awww:

Step away from the browsing. Step away. Get a FRER tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is a weird question but do you think its going to be any different breast feeding a boy than a girl, i keep thinking of this and really worrying i wont be able to breastfeed my little man?!
> 
> :haha: My mum breastfed me and my sis but my bro didn't want to, didn't have a sucking instinct and was on solids at 2 weeks:shrug:
> 
> But he's a weirdo, you'll be just fine feeding little man:flower: Ask Trin, bet she breastfed 'til the cows came home:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I breastfed my first 2 fulltime for 6 months but my 3rd I had no breast milk (undiagnosed MS at the time) so he went onto bottles and breast. Caused huge sadness for me. But I didn't have any issues bf-ing them because theyw ere boys. They are rather boob obsessed tho :haha: Tarq will still stick his hand down my top if he's feeling nervous or sick
> 
> With my first two I also donated to the breast milk bank :cloud9:Click to expand...

oh thats so good to hear! ahh bless Tarq, thats a real bond. 
good for you donating too! x


----------



## LittleSpy

LunaLady said:


> *I want to say something happier and brighter....*
> 
> I've accumulated quite the stash of cloth diapers now and once the latest two I've bought make their way to me in the post I'll take a picture of them all to show you...
> 
> But for $43 (29 Euros) I have:
> 13 organic cotton prefolds
> 25 standard cotton prefolds
> 
> 2 newborn size fitted diapers
> 4 newborn size Bummis diaper covers
> 3 newborn size All in One diapers
> 
> 8 Small (8-15 pounds) Bummis diaper covers
> 
> 3 Medium (13-20 pound) diaper covers
> 
> Quite the collection so far, eh?? I'm eying up another posting with 6 diaper covers for $24. ;)

:thumbup:
I've been a bit obsessed with growing my cloth diaper stash. I'm now at a point where I think I may have too many (but I suppose I'm glad I have a lot so my stash will last longer since each diaper will be used less). I still have some one-size insert type diapers on my registry because the more I think about it the more I fear I'm going to hate the prefolds with covers. But who knows -- maybe I'll love them. I sure loved the price (I hit a buy one get one free sale on Econobum covers & prefolds a couple months ago)! Guess I'm not going to know until I try.

I have 16 Bumgenius size small all-in ones that I can add to the mix through 16lbs or so but after that I only have 3 one-size pocket diapers & the rest are prefolds with covers (and most of those are econobums or Flips). I'm hoping at that point I'll have gotten the hang of the prefolds. Hopefully I won't be too spoiled by the all-in-ones by then. I probably have at least 40 prefolds and at least 15-20 covers. :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> well Bethany i would just like to say that now home i can see the line on the first test from this morning:thumbup:i didnt know about the two lines on digis :nope:i have hope from your first test though when are da monkeys bacon strips coming?? Oh i still have no monkey mail:nope::cry:
> 
> Littlespy im so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:
> 
> Luna im sorry you and the guys are struggling to cope i know its very hard and that we all deal with things like this in different ways :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka im sure there was an earth tremor near york cathederal this afternoon:shrug::haha:was that you :wacko:

That's a bit worrying since Molly's has arrived in Oregan already!:dohh: Just a bit further than the UK:haha: 
Well I thought bacon strips would arrive today, fx'd tomorrow since I can't afford all these chemist tests!! But feeling a bit cooled to my blue lines, they are a bit suspect.:coolio:

Sarachka's terrible isn't she? All the glasses rattled on our shelf today:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

LittleSpy said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> *I want to say something happier and brighter....*
> 
> I've accumulated quite the stash of cloth diapers now and once the latest two I've bought make their way to me in the post I'll take a picture of them all to show you...
> 
> But for $43 (29 Euros) I have:
> 13 organic cotton prefolds
> 25 standard cotton prefolds
> 
> 2 newborn size fitted diapers
> 4 newborn size Bummis diaper covers
> 3 newborn size All in One diapers
> 
> 8 Small (8-15 pounds) Bummis diaper covers
> 
> 3 Medium (13-20 pound) diaper covers
> 
> Quite the collection so far, eh?? I'm eying up another posting with 6 diaper covers for $24. ;)
> 
> :thumbup:
> I've been a bit obsessed with growing my cloth diaper stash. I'm now at a point where I think I may have too many (but I suppose I'm glad I have a lot so my stash will last longer since each diaper will be used less). I still have some one-size insert type diapers on my registry because the more I think about it the more I fear I'm going to hate the prefolds with covers. But who knows -- maybe I'll love them. I sure loved the price (I hit a buy one get one free sale on Econobum covers & prefolds a couple months ago)! Guess I'm not going to know until I try.
> 
> I have 16 Bumgenius size small all-in ones that I can add to the mix through 16lbs or so but after that I only have 3 one-size pocket diapers & the rest are prefolds with covers (and most of those are econobums or Flips). I'm hoping at that point I'll have gotten the hang of the prefolds. Hopefully I won't be too spoiled by the all-in-ones by then. I probably have at least 40 prefolds and at least 15-20 covers. :blush:Click to expand...

Yay for cloth diapering! It's kind of an obsession, huh? I'm a little obsessed with collecting them... :haha:

For some reason I have this aversion to the All in Ones... Not sure why! I just think the cloth and cover will be easier... although logic says it's not? Time will tell. You'll have to tell me how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The tubes are sooooooooooooo slowwwwwww and I keep getting thrown off so I bid you all GOODNIGHT!:kiss:
Hugs and kisses allxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

For the non arrived package please remember the UK has royal mail, things could get to the moon before they get to their destination in the UK i have things arriving from honk kong that i ordered on the 4th march :wacko:

On topic and TMI (having tea sarachka? :haha:) I am losing some very large clots :shrug: very painful too glad i purchased anadins yesterday at the carboot!!

Has anyone seen Kit?


----------



## TrinityMom

I thought it was just me B. I'm going to watch Brothers and Sisters and then go to bed

I have an Esme piggle running around my lounge on her high-heeled trotters. So sweet :cloud9:

Night night 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

yep not just you 2 my b n b isnt working either so night night all xx


----------



## Sarachka

April my sis fed alex no probs and now Sophie is nursing like she's starving. So we don't have any parent turtles who have both genders! April will be our first! AND THEN MOLLY!


----------



## Sarachka

So this month I haven't OPKed. We BDed today, yesterday, Sunday, Saturday so I doubt we will have success this month. Too much diluting OHs weak sperm.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Alright lovers!! We're chillaxin in the hotel room before going out to find some dinner. I had my favourite milkshake today - recees peanut butter cups & nutella mmmmm heaven.

Mmmmmmmmm sounds soooooooo good!!!!
Uncalled shot probes again she said it's coming along great!!!! Still have a lot of work head of them tho so hooky that means just a week or 2 cross fingers!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> So this month I haven't OPKed. We BDed today, yesterday, Sunday, Saturday so I doubt we will have success this month. Too much diluting OHs weak sperm.

Only takes one! ;)
Keep the PMA, Sarachka!! :D



addie25 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm sounds soooooooo good!!!!
> Uncalled shot probes again she said it's coming along great!!!! Still have a lot of work head of them tho so hooky that means just a week or 2 cross fingers!!!!

Woohoo!! Great news, Addie!


----------



## addie25

Lol I have to double check my typing on iPhone some of my words make no sense! So real proud of my lazy self, I ran a mile. Took me 15 minutes and in highschool I ran it in 5 minutes 2nd fastest girl in my school!!! W.e then I was trying to beAt a time and i was also running behind hot guy( wound up passing out on him after run was over :/ lol....today I was just pacing myself and I have asthma 2 anddidn't want to kill myself. Funny tho how 7 years makes a big dif.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Lol I have to double check my typing on iPhone some of my words make no sense! So real proud of my lazy self, I ran a mile. Took me 15 minutes and in highschool I ran it in 5 minutes 2nd fastest girl in my school!!! W.e then I was trying to beAt a time and i was also running behind hot guy( wound up passing out on him after run was over :/ lol....today I was just pacing myself and I have asthma 2 anddidn't want to kill myself. Funny tho how 7 years makes a big dif.

Speaking of embarrassing... I went bowling with some friends one time in my early teenage years, I'd not been many times before (maybe 2 or 3 times). Well, there was a group of REALLY hot guys behind our group and when I went to send the ball down the lane, I accidentally let go of it on the back swing and it went flying into the group of hot guys. :blush: :blush::blush:


----------



## addie25

Lol Molly I've done that it and was caught on film but didn't hit a group of hot guys. The guy I passed out on should be embarrased more than me he thought I was leaning on him so he put his arm around me and then I was told( since I was out) that he finally realized I was passed out and called for the teacher lol. Y wud I out my head on his sholder I didnt know him lol.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Lol Molly I've done that it and was caught on film but didn't hit a group of hot guys. The guy I passed out on should be embarrased more than me he thought I was leaning on him so he put his arm around me and then I was told( since I was out) that he finally realized I was passed out and called for the teacher lol. Y wud I out my head on his sholder I didnt know him lol.

:haha: Ahh, the embarrassments of our school years eh?


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> well Bethany i would just like to say that now home i can see the line on the first test from this morning:thumbup:i didnt know about the two lines on digis :nope:i have hope from your first test though when are da monkeys bacon strips coming?? Oh i still have no monkey mail:nope::cry:
> 
> Littlespy im so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:
> 
> Luna im sorry you and the guys are struggling to cope i know its very hard and that we all deal with things like this in different ways :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka im sure there was an earth tremor near york cathederal this afternoon:shrug::haha:was that you :wacko:
> 
> That's a bit worrying since Molly's has arrived in Oregan already!:dohh: Just a bit further than the UK:haha:
> Well I thought bacon strips would arrive today, fx'd tomorrow since I can't afford all these chemist tests!! But feeling a bit cooled to my blue lines, they are a bit suspect.:coolio:
> 
> Sarachka's terrible isn't she? All the glasses rattled on our shelf today:shrug:Click to expand...

I hope they arrive this morning !!! your strips & my mail:flower:
i have a slight pain in my tum today and getting to the point where i dont wanna go to work:nope:anymore its hard up 7 down off the floor with the kids


----------



## babyhopes2010

off to work i go :(


----------



## Crunchie

Morning Ladies 

another day where crunchie feels like poo......my voice is gone and I miss it ! 

right munkie ! get weeing in some sticks


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtle doves

Sorry you feel like poo Crunchie :nope: That's sucky. Maybe you need a week in bed? Time to really get well? 

MUNKIE! WHERE DA WEE STICK PICS????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

How are all you hot chics and cool hippies today?:kiss:

For someone who is the victim of a cruel false positives hoax on the part of Clearwankblue I'm not doing too badly- just having a :coffee: break with LO in her room where we're spring cleaning and sorting out all her old clothes and 'baby' toys she doesn't care for anymore now she's all growed up:haha: 

Monsieur le postman hasn't arrived yet *Trin*! But I'm back to NMA since I have no simp-toms:shrug: Well, not really NMA, since life on the whole outside of ttc is pretty bountious at the moment, but just a case of mild stripsulk :sulk:

I'll post pics of Holly's room once it's sorted, probably tomorrow since I need to pick up a wicker chest to replace the cardboard boxes and plastic crates of toys for full effect!

Will keep you abreast of urinary exploits, fear not:thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Addie* that's great, it's really storming along now!:happydance: I must confess I need to do a bit of Google research on some of the vocabulary in your posts about IVF:blush: Hooky and Probes?:shrug: Hey! that would be a good pair of names for *Kit* and me when we're playing detectives, normally we're Bodie and Doyle. Bags I'm Hooky, you can be Probes *Kit*:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, as usual I'm getting sucked into BnB :muaha:Must get back to spring cleaning...Just having some After Eights as a chaser to my breakfast (my MIL gave me a box at the weekend) so they may induce the bloating on my ticker and thus pregnancy:fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Right, as usual I'm getting sucked into BnB :muaha:Must get back to spring cleaning...Just having some After Eights as a chaser to my breakfast (my MIL gave me a box at the weekend) so they may induce the bloating on my ticker and thus pregnancy:fool:

That's the spirit! :rofl:

I have never been so happy to see a temporary maid in my life as I was this morning - even if she did steal 2 blocks of cheese! 

I planted a whole lot of veggie and herb seeds yesterday...including some Basil seeds :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have LOTS of catching up to do I believe. I am literally on the edge of my seat! Trin played a mean trick yesterday on me... Did she say? Tsk tsk. 

Anyway I think I have good and bad news to read about... :sad2: and :yipee: all at the same time. 

Sorry i've been away i've left my computer here at my mum's and no one else I know knows that we are trying so it is risque to sign on on their computers. I did it once and got my friends GF in trouble (he thought she was pregnant!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

:bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
:sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:

dislike this a lot! but maybe its still early?! x


----------



## mummyApril

oh i have a banana today! haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to give evil stares at Clearblue tests on chemist shelves everytime I see them now, and I trust that you Turtles will do the same the world over in support of your Hollymonkey. All together now, evil vindictive stare at the clearblue on the shelf:evil: That should intimidate them:trouble:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> *Addie* that's great, it's really storming along now!:happydance: I must confess I need to do a bit of Google research on some of the vocabulary in your posts about IVF:blush: Hooky and Probes?:shrug: Hey! that would be a good pair of names for *Kit* and me when we're playing detectives, normally we're Bodie and Doyle. Bags I'm Hooky, you can be Probes *Kit*:rofl:

Lol hooky isn't an ivf word my iPhone messed up and probes is a fancy name for DNA. They took my DNA my dh DNA and our lo DNA that we lost and r trying to get them all to work together so when they have the embreyos they know where to go to test( I have no understanding if what I just said but this is what they tell Me :/) she said they have a lot of work to do so that got me a little down I just want to start already!
How many dpo are u bc it could have been 2 early to test.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to give evil stares at Clearblue tests on chemist shelves everytime I see them now, and I trust that you Turtles will do the same the world over in support of your Hollymonkey. All together now, evil vindictive stare at the clearblue on the shelf:evil: That should intimidate them:trouble:

this made me lol, i think everytime i see a clearblue i might have a giggle imagining us all giving them evils haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> dislike this a lot! but maybe its still early?! xClick to expand...

Yes I'm clutching at that ever thinning straw that maybe implantation will happen today. OMG how many of _those_ been there done that T-shirts must I have now!!:dohh:

It must be quite uncomfortable having a whole banana in your tummy April? I've got After Eights (in the morning:haha:) in my tummy:munch:


----------



## addie25

Omg the witch is back!!! This is goig to ruin everything!!! This is y I wanted the xray next week bu noooo they have no Appointments!!! Cross ur fingers she goes away again why did she come back that is so odd!!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> dislike this a lot! but maybe its still early?! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm clutching at that ever thinning straw that maybe implantation will happen today. OMG how many of _those_ been there done that T-shirts must I have now!!:dohh:
> 
> It must be quite uncomfortable having a banana in your tummy April? I've got After Eights (in the morning:haha:) in my tummy:munch:Click to expand...

its funny because when i lie down it always feels like a banana shape hehe, ooh after eights i could do with some of those, feel very sick today and dont know why :shrug: i think it could be too early for 9dpo i never got my bfp until near my period! i cnt remember exactly how many dpo i was, i definitely know i didnt have a bfp at 14dpo though x


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Omg the witch is back!!! This is goig to ruin everything!!! This is y I wanted the xray next week bu noooo they have no Appointments!!! Cross ur fingers she goes away again why did she come back that is so odd!!!

sometimes theres a little bit of old blood left, im sure it wont be much fingers crossed it goes x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> dislike this a lot! but maybe its still early?! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm clutching at that ever thinning straw that maybe implantation will happen today. OMG how many of _those_ been there done that T-shirts must I have now!!:dohh:
> 
> It must be quite uncomfortable having a banana in your tummy April? I've got After Eights (in the morning:haha:) in my tummy:munch:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny because when i lie down it always feels like a banana shape hehe, ooh after eights i could do with some of those, feel very sick today and dont know why :shrug: i think it could be too early for 9dpo i never got my bfp until near my period! i cnt remember exactly how many dpo i was, i definitely know i didnt have a bfp at 14dpo though xClick to expand...

Yep last time I got my first proper non-elusive positive at 12dpo so it is early-and you can always O a day later than you think (I wasn't temping) so if I want to really clutch on at that straw I could be 8dpo:haha: But the BFN today does confirm the false positives of the clearblues, so evil stares please:evil:
Not that I was desperately convinced by them since it would be uncannily early for a 25iu test, but that little ttc heart of mine can't help skipping a beat when it sees a line:shrug: And thanks to *Clare* I learnt that digis _always_ have lines!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:

Really really? What test? I want to see


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Omg the witch is back!!! This is goig to ruin everything!!! This is y I wanted the xray next week bu noooo they have no Appointments!!! Cross ur fingers she goes away again why did she come back that is so odd!!!
> 
> sometimes theres a little bit of old blood left, im sure it wont be much fingers crossed it goes xClick to expand...

It's actually a good amount :( y can't anything go correctly!!! Ugh n my doctors not cooperating. They r only free tomorrow n has to b day 6 to 13 so what if this happens evey month where I can't get it done bc they don't wor around when my period is over!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO doesn't want her nap and now she's hungry, shame, I was going to get a snooze in too. We're going out tonight :argh: and I know I'll want to go to bed at 10pm, I'm such a lazy tart. Thought maybe a daytime nap would get me in the mood for an evening out:shrug:

Catch you all later, feeding time in the zoo:munch:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> Really really? What test? I want to seeClick to expand...

This is the pic I took, I had a glimmer of hope when I saw faint things on the top two tests (the 10ius) but I think it was marginally out of the time limit and evaps forming. They had no colour to them. And they are as white as virgin snow now, not a sausage:nope: I did 4 since I had some fmu reserved and then did a fresh pee one since I'm not sure if reserved wee works:haha: And 10ius and 25ius. I'm such a poas-aholic:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crunchie

Hmmmmmm munkie !!!! 

I will reserve judgement on these .... But I will glare at the clueblue tests when I next get out of this house !!!


----------



## Crunchie

No no no ! I see lines on those top ones on my iPhone !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You know the seat I painted for LO last week? SHE LOVES IT!!! 
And isn't a toddler playing a xylophone just the cutest thing, the way they crouch over it like primitive man carving tools! :awww:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









014.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2









017.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> dislike this a lot! but maybe its still early?! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm clutching at that ever thinning straw that maybe implantation will happen today. OMG how many of _those_ been there done that T-shirts must I have now!!:dohh:
> 
> It must be quite uncomfortable having a banana in your tummy April? I've got After Eights (in the morning:haha:) in my tummy:munch:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny because when i lie down it always feels like a banana shape hehe, ooh after eights i could do with some of those, feel very sick today and dont know why :shrug: i think it could be too early for 9dpo i never got my bfp until near my period! i cnt remember exactly how many dpo i was, i definitely know i didnt have a bfp at 14dpo though xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep last time I got my first proper non-elusive positive at 12dpo so it is early-and you can always O a day later than you think (I wasn't temping) so if I want to really clutch on at that straw I could be 8dpo:haha: But the BFN today does confirm the false positives of the clearblues, so evil stares please:evil:
> Not that I was desperately convinced by them since it would be uncannily early for a 25iu test, but that little ttc heart of mine can't help skipping a beat when it sees a line:shrug: And thanks to *Clare* I learnt that digis _always_ have lines!!!Click to expand...

i will do evil stares for you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> Really really? What test? I want to seeClick to expand...
> 
> This is the pic I took, I had a glimmer of hope when I saw faint things on the top two tests (the 10ius) but I think it was marginally out of the time limit and evaps forming. They had no colour to them. And they are as white as virgin snow now, not a sausage:nope: I did 4 since I had some fmu reserved and then did a fresh pee one since I'm not sure if reserved wee works:haha: And 10ius and 25ius. I'm such a poas-aholic:happydance:Click to expand...

i dunno Holly i swear i can see somethin on the bottom one :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> No no no ! I see lines on those top ones on my iPhone !!!

Evaps. No colour. Nothing to say for themselves :sulk: I shall :ignore: them


----------



## Crunchie

Holly is tooooo cute !


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> Really really? What test? I want to seeClick to expand...
> 
> This is the pic I took, I had a glimmer of hope when I saw faint things on the top two tests (the 10ius) but I think it was marginally out of the time limit and evaps forming. They had no colour to them. And they are as white as virgin snow now, not a sausage:nope: I did 4 since I had some fmu reserved and then did a fresh pee one since I'm not sure if reserved wee works:haha: And 10ius and 25ius. I'm such a poas-aholic:happydance:Click to expand...


*whispers quietly and then scuttles for cover* "I see lines"


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> Really really? What test? I want to seeClick to expand...
> 
> This is the pic I took, I had a glimmer of hope when I saw faint things on the top two tests (the 10ius) but I think it was marginally out of the time limit and evaps forming. They had no colour to them. And they are as white as virgin snow now, not a sausage:nope: I did 4 since I had some fmu reserved and then did a fresh pee one since I'm not sure if reserved wee works:haha: And 10ius and 25ius. I'm such a poas-aholic:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno Holly i swear i can see somethin on the bottom one :shrug:Click to expand...

OMG da bottom one:dohh: He was a right starkers white barrstard!! I nearly sellotaped that strip to the dog's bum just to get my revenge on it:grr:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhhh April is right ! Look again with the power of munkie eyes


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> Really really? What test? I want to seeClick to expand...
> 
> This is the pic I took, I had a glimmer of hope when I saw faint things on the top two tests (the 10ius) but I think it was marginally out of the time limit and evaps forming. They had no colour to them. And they are as white as virgin snow now, not a sausage:nope: I did 4 since I had some fmu reserved and then did a fresh pee one since I'm not sure if reserved wee works:haha: And 10ius and 25ius. I'm such a poas-aholic:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *whispers quietly and then scuttles for cover* "I see lines"Click to expand...

These lines are not signifigant Trin. These lines are trickster evaps. Run for cover! HollyMonster is coming tooooooo geeeeeetttttt yoooooouu!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/momie.gif


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> Really really? What test? I want to seeClick to expand...
> 
> This is the pic I took, I had a glimmer of hope when I saw faint things on the top two tests (the 10ius) but I think it was marginally out of the time limit and evaps forming. They had no colour to them. And they are as white as virgin snow now, not a sausage:nope: I did 4 since I had some fmu reserved and then did a fresh pee one since I'm not sure if reserved wee works:haha: And 10ius and 25ius. I'm such a poas-aholic:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno Holly i swear i can see somethin on the bottom one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG da bottom one:dohh: He was a right starkers white barrstard!! I nearly sellotaped that strip to the dog's bum just to get my revenge on it:grr:Click to expand...

:haha: i love the way you put things


----------



## x-ginge-x

LOL Holly your crazy, (even my mum agrees :haha:) Horrible blue dye nasties, I vow never to buy one of dem blue dyes, ill stick to cheapies and superdrug thanks! I hope that its too early tho and that you do have an emily.


----------



## mummyApril

i just went back through the thousands of posts and i was 19dpo when i got my bfp so i reckon its still early lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> LOL Holly your crazy, (even my mum agrees :haha:) Horrible blue dye nasties, I vow never to buy one of dem blue dyes, ill stick to cheapies and superdrug thanks! I hope that its too early tho and that you do have an emily.

Thanks Ginge:hugs: Horrible blue dye nasties indeed.


----------



## x-ginge-x

how do you ladies remember what page you got to? I keep favouriting once im done reading then i can go back to that page instantly and carry on where i left off? then delete the favourites as i go along :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> i just went back through the thousands of posts and i was 19dpo when i got my bfp so i reckon its still early lol x

blimey I bet that took ages :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> how do you ladies remember what page you got to? I keep favouriting once im done reading then i can go back to that page instantly and carry on where i left off? then delete the favourites as i go along :haha:

What a good idea! I just read the thread backwards until I come to my last post:dohh: And on the big computer I'm stuck on a favourites page way back in time and Jaynie greats me with the same post everytime! Then I go to Last page!! Didn't think of changing the favourites each time! Or I could try draping my lovely bookmark Crunchie sent me over the screen just before I log off, it might guard my page:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

April! I rememebered that you were really late testing as I thought an LP of 19 days? No way! She's preggo. I imagined you totally differently to what I know you to be these days! 

Sorry that I have been absent. Computer problems :growlmad:

Littlespy, what can I say? I really have no comforting words at all just that i am here for anything you want! That I can virtually give you at least. I am very saddened by your news. My Adam's dad has sleep apnea too. Life just seems so unfair sometimes.

Luna same goes for you my dear. I told you last week basically that you can't help someone that doesn't want help. I get that this is sad because sometimes it isn't the person that doesn't want the help it's the addiction/mental illness. When I was depressed I sure as hell wanted to get better and I took every tablet prescribed to me. I read a moving article in the Observer this weekend about a woman artist and her husband killed himself. I thought of you while I read it. She was mainly angry at him, at least, for not showing her the dangerously depressed side of him. My *doctor's* wife killed herself which in my opinion goes to show that you really can't do anything about it - if that doctor didn't see the signs.

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for the both of you. 

April - how are you and the OH? I hope it is a short term problem. me and adam are fine - ish now. Just waiting for the house and we think that will help us. My mum has just doubled the cash that she gives me for working for her! PLUS! I get the iPhone4 as they stopped making my iPhone 3gs! I get a free upgrade. AND AND (I realise that I am NEVER this happy) me and Adam had sex 3 times in a week! THREE TIMES! The last time being last night. Look at my CD I O tomorrow. I'm not trying, he's not preventing. We WILL get pregnant! 

B. Sorry about your woes with blue dye. I have never like the CB +/- :nope: I used cheapies and I have a couple of digis but I lterally haven't looked at my TTC goodie bag since February... I hope you are. I went all out and said 'it' this cycle for you. I stand to lose a lot of ££££ if you're not :haha: no pressure. 

:flower: :flower: the sun is shining, the weather is sweet! Wohoo! 

:hi: everyone. Trin thanks for passing my message on last night/yesterday when you were telling me what was happening i was cursing oneself! I shall never leave the turtles for as long as that. I pretty much went the weekend without a comment! Booo. 

Addie sorry your period is back but I can't see that you will have a 13 day period anytime soon surely. Maybe if this month you aren't finished on time book it for CD 10 and demand that you get the appt that you want. Is the scan tomorrow though? You stil have time. 

Emandi come back. I miss you.

Ginge sorry you got your painful witch :hugs: have they just palmed you off and said 'work on the weight' or have they given you a plan/nutritionist? So dangerous...

Newmummy. Your weekends sound fabbo. BBQ's and outsideness can't wait for our house!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> how do you ladies remember what page you got to? I keep favouriting once im done reading then i can go back to that page instantly and carry on where i left off? then delete the favourites as i go along :haha:
> 
> What a good idea! I just read the thread backwards until I come to my last post:dohh: And on the big computer I'm stuck on a favourites page way back in time and Jaynie greats me with the same post everytime! Then I go to Last page!! Didn't think of changing the favourites each time! Or I could try draping my lovely bookmark Crunchie sent me over the screen just before I log off, it might guard my page:haha:Click to expand...

Mine is such a lovely post that I get to. It's when crunchie first found out when she went for that scan :cloud9: fills me with hope. Then, I go to the last page and work out times of posts and whether I was here or not :haha: all very advanced compared to you Ginge!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> how do you ladies remember what page you got to? I keep favouriting once im done reading then i can go back to that page instantly and carry on where i left off? then delete the favourites as i go along :haha:
> 
> What a good idea! I just read the thread backwards until I come to my last post:dohh: And on the big computer I'm stuck on a favourites page way back in time and Jaynie greats me with the same post everytime! Then I go to Last page!! Didn't think of changing the favourites each time! Or I could try draping my lovely bookmark Crunchie sent me over the screen just before I log off, it might guard my page:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is such a lovely post that I get to. It's when crunchie first found out when she went for that scan :cloud9: fills me with hope. Then, I go to the last page and work out times of posts and whether I was here or not :haha: all very advanced compared to you Ginge!!!!!Click to expand...

oh jaynie :cry: thats so sweet......:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yea I still have till tomorrow. I'll call n c if they can change it but I know they will say no n I don't get that bc it's a test u have to do day6 to 13 and can't have ur period so I'm upset they aren't workin with me it's going to push everything back n what if same thing happens next month!


----------



## Crunchie

I wonder what Sara is doing on her dirty mini break..other than that of course ! 
I am glad she chose this week to go as I wouldnt want her to miss the new series of teem mum starting :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Yea I still have till tomorrow. I'll call n c if they can change it but I know they will say no n I don't get that bc it's a test u have to do day6 to 13 and can't have ur period so I'm upset they aren't workin with me it's going to push everything back n what if same thing happens next month!


----------



## TrinityMom

I was just reading a blog and actually laughed out loud. One part made me think of the difference between SA seasons (much like Aussie ones) and all of you, and the other part is for Molly and other arachnaphobics :haha:

I have fallen in love with many of the things I assume most Americans take for granted - like snow and having four actual seasons.
The four seasons in Australia consist of "fuck it's hot", "Can you believe how fucking hot it is?", "I won't be in today because it is too fucking hot" and "Yes, the dinner plate size spiders come inside to escape from the heat. That is a fucking whopper though." I hate spiders. If I am reincarnated as a spider, I will bite myself and not seek medical assistance. I have actually only seen one in the entire time I have been in the US and it was the size of a well sucked on m&m. I flicked it into the sink. In Australia, the presence of a spider involves combat gear and improvised weapons.


----------



## TrinityMom

From the same blog (EXCESSIVELY funny and not meant to be offensive to any christians here)

https://www.27bslash6.com/easter.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I'm such a SAHM with nothing better to do than wee on IC's all day! No more weeing until Friday now for me, but these were an accident because I went to the loo and had quite a good concentrate so thought what the heck, I'll do a couple and take pics in the time zone. I had line eye but only when I looked at them a certain way round and on the screen I have to tilt alot. Oh what fun peeing-on-sticks is! :dance:I promise not to wee on any more sticks until Friday now girls:blush:
25iu at the top, 10 at the bottom, pics at 3, 5 and 10mins
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7









032-1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7









035.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## x-ginge-x

You might shoot me for this - or cancel my monkey mail.....but I SEE LINES **Ducks for cover**


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> You might shoot me for this - or cancel my monkey mail.....but I SEE LINES **Ducks for cover**

Well that's the thing, I think I do too but I musn't test now 'til friday or I won't have enough the damn things, I could easily smoke 20 test strips a day! I'm thinking it might be the shadow cast by the indentation:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway, Happy Squinting Everyone:flower: I'm off to do something vaguely constructive with my day now!!!!!!!!
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Omg I can't wait until Friday for the next instalment !!!

Honestly now .... How Many tests do you actually have left.


----------



## firstbaby25

Me neither. 

I can't believe we have actually managed well timed sex in a time of no sex. 

I will be on pins in 14 days. I doubt that i'll get more though. I have long suspected kmteehoo to be someone that I know.... Spying on me, perhaps Adam himself! :shock: 

I am not testing as I feel it fits with the NTNP thing. 

One of my friends had an abortion this week :sad2: I coped with it ok actually I think I am pretty :smug: about it, I seem to cope better with everyone in my life being pregnant and also people having abortions when I want a :baby: so bad!


----------



## addie25

At my test was moved to Monday the witch better be gone that's day 12!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> Really really? What test? I want to seeClick to expand...
> 
> This is the pic I took, I had a glimmer of hope when I saw faint things on the top two tests (the 10ius) but I think it was marginally out of the time limit and evaps forming. They had no colour to them. And they are as white as virgin snow now, not a sausage:nope: I did 4 since I had some fmu reserved and then did a fresh pee one since I'm not sure if reserved wee works:haha: And 10ius and 25ius. I'm such a poas-aholic:happydance:Click to expand...

There! You said sausage and not in a "what an ickle sausage" kind of way... how in the world is sausage an endearment in that sentence? :shrug: I am SO confused! 

Oh and I see lines so I am not counting youse out yet. Also, we do not trust you anymore when you say it's neg or evap... you lied to us last time. [-(


----------



## firstbaby25

Aahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahah :haha: :rofl:

Molly how this word must cause you grief. Just means nothing. Not a sausage, think it's cause primarily sausages are offal and stuff. Maybe it was a phrase from yonder days referring to how much food they had?? Like I say sausages used to be (probably still are) made from all the crap off a pig. Still lovely though.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> You might shoot me for this - or cancel my monkey mail.....but I SEE LINES **Ducks for cover**
> 
> Well that's the thing, I think I do too but I musn't test now 'til friday or I won't have enough the damn things, I could easily smoke 20 test strips a day! I'm thinking it might be the shadow cast by the indentation:shrug:Click to expand...

You are so full of poo! Sometimes I want to smacka you upside the head... or at least rattle you by the shoulders so your head does the bobble shake. I don't care if youse want to hit me... 

I SEE LINES!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I was just reading a blog and actually laughed out loud. One part made me think of the difference between SA seasons (much like Aussie ones) and all of you, and the other part is for Molly and other arachnaphobics :haha:
> 
> I have fallen in love with many of the things I assume most Americans take for granted - like snow and having four actual seasons.
> The four seasons in Australia consist of "fuck it's hot", "Can you believe how fucking hot it is?", "I won't be in today because it is too fucking hot" and "Yes, the dinner plate size spiders come inside to escape from the heat. That is a fucking whopper though." I hate spiders. If I am reincarnated as a spider, I will bite myself and not seek medical assistance. I have actually only seen one in the entire time I have been in the US and it was the size of a well sucked on m&m. I flicked it into the sink. In Australia, the presence of a spider involves combat gear and improvised weapons.

:rofl: I LOVE THIS! 

I am from Alaska and spiders are small and relatively seasonal. Goodness knows they wouldn't survive outside in the winter! :haha: We joke that we don't have 4 seasons either. It's winter, break up (when the snow is melting and everything is wet, dirty, slushy) and construction (summer). I would hate Australia.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> From the same blog (EXCESSIVELY funny and not meant to be offensive to any christians here)
> 
> https://www.27bslash6.com/easter.html

I stumbled upon this ages ago! HILARIOUS! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my head is thumb thumping away. Ouch! In other news... sleeping is becoming a pain and I had a very frustrating dream. :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> I wonder what Sara is doing on her dirty mini break..other than that of course !
> I am glad she chose this week to go as I wouldnt want her to miss the new series of teem mum starting :dohh:

Well hello! Nice of you to wonder. We have just done lots of walking round York, taking photos, stopping for lunch etc. We hired a boat this morning for an hour and OH had fun driving it up the river. We BDed once on Sunday and twice yesterday but without pre-seed so I don't think we'll have done it. Plus OH and I have both been really unhealthy this month with medications we've been taking for various ailments. We are both feeling like our bodies are rebelling against us and constantly not working properly so we have enjoyed our food while we've been away but back home its on to a healthy eating kick! Lots of chicken, fish and salads!!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I'm not prepared to count you out just yet!


----------



## Crunchie

Bloody work !!!! Thank god I am going go have a break soon or I would walk !! 

These bloody big companys merge together and act like they are the best thing since sliced bread.... I have to deal with IDIOTS who keep calling me bloody v ! 

Hi v !!!!!!! Rahhhhhhhhhh stop doing it 

Hormonal much ?


----------



## Crunchie

Well sara u never know ..... A break from the norm
Is sometimes what u need..... And if you cant indulge on holiday when can u !!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello my Turtle Loves :flower:

Today is a new and brighter day and I am happy for that! 

Jaynie, thank you for your kind words. More and more I see there was nothing we could do. We found out yesterday that he had called one of the other co-workers last weekend - that co-worker was the last person he spoke to. That co-worker had no idea that he was about to off himself. So, clearly the signs were not blatant enough for anyone to see.

Molly - I'm sorry your head hurts! Tigerbalm? Amethyst? :haha: I hope you feel better soon. I'm sure one normal strength Tylenol will help? Probably more than an amethyst? ;)

Trin - Haha, that is so funny! Thanks for sharing that blog. Gave me a chuckle :haha:

BETHANY. You are in so much denial and I'm not sure why?!?!? I see lines on every test you've shown us pictures of! Are you blind? Or blinded by denial? Like Molly, I'm ready to fly to France and shake you! Then make you take me on a whirlwind tour of your village and into Paris for a crepe. So there!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarah glad you are enjoying it I love York I do! 

I have to sign off now and unfortunately in current climates. I will not be back til tomorrow...

Did I mention my free upgrade? iPhone 4 arriving tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Omg I can't wait until Friday for the next instalment !!!
> 
> Honestly now .... How Many tests do you actually have left.

2 of each :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been to the park with LO, it was sausage:thumbup: (Just to confuse you Molly:tease:) About to feed LO some spinach and pasta. Those ickle shadow lines just aren't convincing me Mollz:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie love- I'm so sorry you have to deal with that stupid business poo. :nope: No good I say! Hope it gets better. :hugs:

Sarachka- You sound like you are having a fabulous holiday. :cloud9: Enjoy it to the fullest love dove.

Luna- I actually don't have any amethyst in the house or I would absolutely try it. :thumbup: I have a rose quartz necklace my grandmother gave me when I was young and a handful of random crystal quartz and other such... things. :haha: Ooo, idea! Visit a Saturday market and find an amethyst necklace. See how that works and if it does... meh, I have a pretty neck dangly thing for the baby to play with. Oooo more ideas... make a necklace that the baby can play with while feeding or just snuggling. Hmm... :-k


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Just been to the park with LO, it was sausage:thumbup: (Just to confuse you Molly:tease:) About to feed LO some spinach and pasta. Those ickle shadow lines just aren't convincing me Mollz:nope:

How was it SAUSAGE!??! :hissy: Confused! You know, when I think of sausage as a descriptor word... I think of chubby. :blush: Is that rotten of me? 

I understand how they are not convincing to you my dear Hollydoubteventhebloodtests. :awww: Just saying though that you have to post pics of every test you wee on so we can have a chance to counter act your negativity. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie love- I'm so sorry you have to deal with that stupid business poo. :nope: No good I say! Hope it gets better. :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka- You sound like you are having a fabulous holiday. :cloud9: Enjoy it to the fullest love dove.
> 
> Luna- I actually don't have any amethyst in the house or I would absolutely try it. :thumbup: I have a rose quartz necklace my grandmother gave me when I was young and a handful of random crystal quartz and other such... things. :haha: Ooo, idea! Visit a Saturday market and find an amethyst necklace. See how that works and if it does... meh, I have a pretty neck dangly thing for the baby to play with. Oooo more ideas... make a necklace that the baby can play with while feeding or just snuggling. Hmm... :-k

Very good ideas! Is there a metaphysical store near you? Or a gem and mineral shop? Usually for tumbles amethyst is just about a $1 or $2 for a nice size piece. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Omg I can't wait until Friday for the next instalment !!!
> 
> Honestly now .... How Many tests do you actually have left.
> 
> 2 of each :blush:Click to expand...

lol I love the fact you have to 2 at a time 

must dash.....my anglesounds has arrive :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Bloody work !!!! Thank god I am going go have a break soon or I would walk !!
> 
> These bloody big companys merge together and act like they are the best thing since sliced bread.... I have to deal with IDIOTS who keep calling me bloody v !
> 
> Hi v !!!!!!! Rahhhhhhhhhh stop doing it
> 
> Hormonal much ?

I know how that can be I work for idiots who constantly do illegal things n not pay us and just abuse us all day can't wait till June!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie love- I'm so sorry you have to deal with that stupid business poo. :nope: No good I say! Hope it gets better. :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka- You sound like you are having a fabulous holiday. :cloud9: Enjoy it to the fullest love dove.
> 
> Luna- I actually don't have any amethyst in the house or I would absolutely try it. :thumbup: I have a rose quartz necklace my grandmother gave me when I was young and a handful of random crystal quartz and other such... things. :haha: Ooo, idea! Visit a Saturday market and find an amethyst necklace. See how that works and if it does... meh, I have a pretty neck dangly thing for the baby to play with. Oooo more ideas... make a necklace that the baby can play with while feeding or just snuggling. Hmm... :-k
> 
> Very good ideas! Is there a metaphysical store near you? Or a gem and mineral shop? Usually for tumbles amethyst is just about a $1 or $2 for a nice size piece. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm sure there is... I'll have to google. :) Again though, I'm sure the Saturday market would be a fun place to look too! :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie love- I'm so sorry you have to deal with that stupid business poo. :nope: No good I say! Hope it gets better. :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka- You sound like you are having a fabulous holiday. :cloud9: Enjoy it to the fullest love dove.
> 
> Luna- I actually don't have any amethyst in the house or I would absolutely try it. :thumbup: I have a rose quartz necklace my grandmother gave me when I was young and a handful of random crystal quartz and other such... things. :haha: Ooo, idea! Visit a Saturday market and find an amethyst necklace. See how that works and if it does... meh, I have a pretty neck dangly thing for the baby to play with. Oooo more ideas... make a necklace that the baby can play with while feeding or just snuggling. Hmm... :-k
> 
> Very good ideas! Is there a metaphysical store near you? Or a gem and mineral shop? Usually for tumbles amethyst is just about a $1 or $2 for a nice size piece. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there is... I'll have to google. :) Again though, I'm sure the Saturday market would be a fun place to look too! :flower:Click to expand...

Yep! I cannot wait for the farmer's market to start up here! It's usually not until May or even early June that they get the seasonal markets going. There are year round ones in U-District and Ballard, but those are a bit far. Ahhh, when we used to live in Seattle proper it was such a treat to frolic to the Saturday morning market and collect some lovely greens and fruits and smoked salmon and a flower bunch or two and mozy on home... Now we're quite suburban and those kinds of things don't happen quite as easily :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello ladies:flower:firstly i would like to share Reece's winning artwork:thumbup:

The winning piece!!!












Reece & great grandma with the prize an art set!!







Reece & Dylan (he won a prize too!!)


----------



## Crunchie

Clever Reece xxx


----------



## Mollykins

https://www.portlandsaturdaymarket.com/


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want to go to York:brat::hissy::brat:

Well I've put LO to beddybyes and now I have to get myself ready to go out for a grown up dinner party:shock: I don't know what to wear:shrug: 

My park friend (the one who has a little girl and is moving house) and I found these great things chucked out for the rubbish this evening which we nabbed- little pedal cars.:dance: Ines took the bigger one since she's 3yrs old (a 'twingo' in a cool jade colour) and Holly the little one, hers looks like a noddy car:haha: Needs a clean up but a good freebie nabbed:ninja:

Right, to work on my outfit for this evening:-k


----------



## Mollykins

Good job Reece!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello ladies:flower:firstly i would like to share Reece's winning artwork:thumbup:
> 
> The winning piece!!!
> 
> View attachment 191935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reece & great grandma with the prize an art set!!
> 
> View attachment 191937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reece & Dylan (he won a prize too!!)
> 
> View attachment 191938

I think that deserves a Super Smiley!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/aplausos.gif
WELL DONE REECE!!!


----------



## addie25

YAY Reece!!!!!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April! I rememebered that you were really late testing as I thought an LP of 19 days? No way! She's preggo. I imagined you totally differently to what I know you to be these days!
> 
> Sorry that I have been absent. Computer problems :growlmad:
> 
> Littlespy, what can I say? I really have no comforting words at all just that i am here for anything you want! That I can virtually give you at least. I am very saddened by your news. My Adam's dad has sleep apnea too. Life just seems so unfair sometimes.
> 
> Luna same goes for you my dear. I told you last week basically that you can't help someone that doesn't want help. I get that this is sad because sometimes it isn't the person that doesn't want the help it's the addiction/mental illness. When I was depressed I sure as hell wanted to get better and I took every tablet prescribed to me. I read a moving article in the Observer this weekend about a woman artist and her husband killed himself. I thought of you while I read it. She was mainly angry at him, at least, for not showing her the dangerously depressed side of him. My *doctor's* wife killed herself which in my opinion goes to show that you really can't do anything about it - if that doctor didn't see the signs.
> 
> :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for the both of you.
> 
> April - how are you and the OH? I hope it is a short term problem. me and adam are fine - ish now. Just waiting for the house and we think that will help us. My mum has just doubled the cash that she gives me for working for her! PLUS! I get the iPhone4 as they stopped making my iPhone 3gs! I get a free upgrade. AND AND (I realise that I am NEVER this happy) me and Adam had sex 3 times in a week! THREE TIMES! The last time being last night. Look at my CD I O tomorrow. I'm not trying, he's not preventing. We WILL get pregnant!
> 
> 
> B. Sorry about your woes with blue dye. I have never like the CB +/- :nope: I used cheapies and I have a couple of digis but I lterally haven't looked at my TTC goodie bag since February... I hope you are. I went all out and said 'it' this cycle for you. I stand to lose a lot of ££££ if you're not :haha: no pressure.
> 
> :flower: :flower: the sun is shining, the weather is sweet! Wohoo!
> 
> :hi: everyone. Trin thanks for passing my message on last night/yesterday when you were telling me what was happening i was cursing oneself! I shall never leave the turtles for as long as that. I pretty much went the weekend without a comment! Booo.
> 
> Addie sorry your period is back but I can't see that you will have a 13 day period anytime soon surely. Maybe if this month you aren't finished on time book it for CD 10 and demand that you get the appt that you want. Is the scan tomorrow though? You stil have time.
> 
> Emandi come back. I miss you.
> 
> Ginge sorry you got your painful witch :hugs: have they just palmed you off and said 'work on the weight' or have they given you a plan/nutritionist? So dangerous...
> 
> Newmummy. Your weekends sound fabbo. BBQ's and outsideness can't wait for our house!

hey hun, were not bad talking through things, i think i may of got through to him, but well see :). Im glad things are better with you and Adam and yay for lots of sex around O time too :D, youre lucky thing getting iphone4! i knew i should of waited and got iphone blackberrys are pants! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April! I rememebered that you were really late testing as I thought an LP of 19 days? No way! She's preggo. I imagined you totally differently to what I know you to be these days!
> 
> Sorry that I have been absent. Computer problems :growlmad:
> 
> Littlespy, what can I say? I really have no comforting words at all just that i am here for anything you want! That I can virtually give you at least. I am very saddened by your news. My Adam's dad has sleep apnea too. Life just seems so unfair sometimes.
> 
> Luna same goes for you my dear. I told you last week basically that you can't help someone that doesn't want help. I get that this is sad because sometimes it isn't the person that doesn't want the help it's the addiction/mental illness. When I was depressed I sure as hell wanted to get better and I took every tablet prescribed to me. I read a moving article in the Observer this weekend about a woman artist and her husband killed himself. I thought of you while I read it. She was mainly angry at him, at least, for not showing her the dangerously depressed side of him. My *doctor's* wife killed herself which in my opinion goes to show that you really can't do anything about it - if that doctor didn't see the signs.
> 
> :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for the both of you.
> 
> April - how are you and the OH? I hope it is a short term problem. me and adam are fine - ish now. Just waiting for the house and we think that will help us. My mum has just doubled the cash that she gives me for working for her! PLUS! I get the iPhone4 as they stopped making my iPhone 3gs! I get a free upgrade. AND AND (I realise that I am NEVER this happy) me and Adam had sex 3 times in a week! THREE TIMES! The last time being last night. Look at my CD I O tomorrow. I'm not trying, he's not preventing. We WILL get pregnant!
> 
> B. Sorry about your woes with blue dye. I have never like the CB +/- :nope: I used cheapies and I have a couple of digis but I lterally haven't looked at my TTC goodie bag since February... I hope you are. I went all out and said 'it' this cycle for you. I stand to lose a lot of ££££ if you're not :haha: no pressure.
> 
> :flower: :flower: the sun is shining, the weather is sweet! Wohoo!
> 
> :hi: everyone. Trin thanks for passing my message on last night/yesterday when you were telling me what was happening i was cursing oneself! I shall never leave the turtles for as long as that. I pretty much went the weekend without a comment! Booo.
> 
> Addie sorry your period is back but I can't see that you will have a 13 day period anytime soon surely. Maybe if this month you aren't finished on time book it for CD 10 and demand that you get the appt that you want. Is the scan tomorrow though? You stil have time.
> 
> Emandi come back. I miss you.
> 
> Ginge sorry you got your painful witch :hugs: have they just palmed you off and said 'work on the weight' or have they given you a plan/nutritionist? So dangerous...
> 
> Newmummy. Your weekends sound fabbo. BBQ's and outsideness can't wait for our house!

i had a really long lp that month O on the 2nd Dec and the witch would of been due on the 24th Dec got the bfp on the 21st :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG I'm such a SAHM with nothing better to do than wee on IC's all day! No more weeing until Friday now for me, but these were an accident because I went to the loo and had quite a good concentrate so thought what the heck, I'll do a couple and take pics in the time zone. I had line eye but only when I looked at them a certain way round and on the screen I have to tilt alot. Oh what fun peeing-on-sticks is! :dance:I promise not to wee on any more sticks until Friday now girls:blush:
> 25iu at the top, 10 at the bottom, pics at 3, 5 and 10mins

now i dont care what you say about these ones but i def see lines and we cant all have line eye now can we?! ...


----------



## Mollykins

April- blackberries are crackberries.  Stoopid phones. (Yes, I have one too.)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- blackberries are crackberries.  Stoopid phones. (Yes, I have one too.)

haha i mean i like it when it doesnt freeze alllll the time! but i think iphones are probably more reliable but i have a contract for 24months! :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh me and OH may be going on a short weekend break may bank holiday :D


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- blackberries are crackberries.  Stoopid phones. (Yes, I have one too.)
> 
> haha i mean i like it when it doesnt freeze alllll the time! but i think iphones are probably more reliable but i have a contract for 24months! :dohh:Click to expand...

Us too! OH and I have a family plan and 24 month contract. Up this month thank goodness! My phone freezes all the time and my OH has had to replace his 4 times in the last 6 months! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> ohhh me and OH may be going on a short weekend break may bank holiday :D

:yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Do you all want a cry movie? https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0245407/


----------



## Sarachka

Oh noes! Am just on train and my sister texted me - she's back in hospital, her stitches have broken down and turned into an abcess AGAIN just like with alex


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello ladies

Firstly, I'm glad I'm posting this when the Munkie is offline because I'm scared of her reaction, but
MUNKIE YOU ARE PREGGERS

I didn't know whether to shout it our loud or whisper it so I decided to do it in a code version of them both :haha:

Well done Reese! So clever and talented :thumbup:

April and Molly, I LOVE my BB Torch :cloud9: It also cut our phone bills in half because of BBM. I waited ages for mine and I am SOOO happy with it. DH has the new Bold and he loves it too

I just had SUCH yummy dinner: Cous cous salad with smoked, grilled tofu, roasted artichokes, falafel, red peppers, cucumber and baby greens :munch:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh no sarachka, i hope shes ok and not in too much pain :(


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- blackberries are crackberries.  Stoopid phones. (Yes, I have one too.)
> 
> haha i mean i like it when it doesnt freeze alllll the time! but i think iphones are probably more reliable but i have a contract for 24months! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Us too! OH and I have a family plan and 24 month contract. Up this month thank goodness! My phone freezes all the time and my OH has had to replace his 4 times in the last 6 months! :dohh:Click to expand...

im going to take mine in before my year of free insurance is up and tell them it keeps freezing and then it should last another year and then im getting rid of it lol we only got ours a few months back! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Oh noes! Am just on train and my sister texted me - she's back in hospital, her stitches have broken down and turned into an abcess AGAIN just like with alex

ohhh ouch poor love hope shes ok and not in too much pain x


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- My sister has the Torch and she loves it as well. :flower:

Sarachka- That's horrible about your sister. I hope it all turns out all right and that she isn't in too much pain. :(


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Firstly, I'm glad I'm posting this when the Munkie is offline because I'm scared of her reaction, but
> MUNKIE YOU ARE PREGGERS
> 
> I didn't know whether to shout it our loud or whisper it so I decided to do it in a code version of them both :haha:
> 
> Well done Reese! So clever and talented :thumbup:
> 
> April and Molly, I LOVE my BB Torch :cloud9: It also cut our phone bills in half because of BBM. I waited ages for mine and I am SOOO happy with it. DH has the new Bold and he loves it too
> 
> I just had SUCH yummy dinner: Cous cous salad with smoked, grilled tofu, roasted artichokes, falafel, red peppers, cucumber and baby greens :munch:

the bb torch is meant to be the good one! iv got the rubbish curve and cant handle info overloads lol and its meant to be a business phone hehe. i do love bbm and would miss that so i think i would prob look into torch next time :)


----------



## mummyApril

we just got back from a cavery, and the desert o my goodness, raspberries in cream and meringue! it was soo nice but i couldnt stop eating it so im not moving for a while lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

I just about had heart failure today. My one MIL fetches Tarq from school now because I work on the other side of the world and she teaches right there. Anyway, I sent her a message asking if I should fetch him from her house or if he was home already. She phoned and was sobbing hysterically and eventually managed to get out "I'm at the hospital. There's been an incident" My heart just stopped :shock:

She e-v-e-n-t-u-a-l-l-y said she'd found a lump in her breast and she had gone to the doctor and been referred for a mammogram and it sounds like it's all fine. But the whole time she was talking I just wanted to know where Tarquin was! Turns out he was at her house with her son. I went and fetched them both and told her to come to me and fed her wine - she never drinks, like ever so it did her the world of good :wine:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Oh noes! Am just on train and my sister texted me - she's back in hospital, her stitches have broken down and turned into an abcess AGAIN just like with alex

OW! Sorry :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I would have suffered heart failure as well! Holy crumb biscuits! 

April- I have a curve too! 8900.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh I love you turtles, I'd be a lonely mad thing if it weren't for you guys:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm just about ready, opted for a frilly white shirt with jeans and my white brogue sandals with a low heel, summery but warm since it's nipped up today:thumbup: AND MY HAYLEY NECKLACE!:happydance: 

Now I was thinking in the bath that it's unrealistic of me, indeed potentially dangerous without medical supervision given the severity of my addiction, to refrain from testing until Friday:shrug: So, I have 2X 10iu and 2X 25iu. How about I do ONE 10iu tomorrow and ONE on Thursday. Then on Friday and Saturday a 25iu?:flower:

DH is home, I think that means I have to go now and leave you all, and I was just working on cracking that mysterious code of Trin's:-k 

xxxxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I just about had heart failure today. My one MIL fetches Tarq from school now because I work on the other side of the world and she teaches right there. Anyway, I sent her a message asking if I should fetch him from her house or if he was home already. She phoned and was sobbing hysterically and eventually managed to get out "I'm at the hospital. There's been an incident" My heart just stopped :shock:
> 
> She e-v-e-n-t-u-a-l-l-y said she'd found a lump in her breast and she had gone to the doctor and been referred for a mammogram and it sounds like it's all fine. But the whole time she was talking I just wanted to know where Tarquin was! Turns out he was at her house with her son. I went and fetched them both and told her to come to me and fed her wine - she never drinks, like ever so it did her the world of good :wine:

OMG i would of fainted! i hate that! glad everything looks ok though what a scary day all round :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I did 2 spot checks on my temperature today, mid morning it was 37.5 and just now 37.6 which is quite high for me...but I don't feel at all ill, feel great, so I'll put it on the olympic symptoms list:thumbup: (And cheeks very rosy but I've been outdoors alot recently, they did that hot thing yesterday again)

Must dash or I'll have grumbleDHpants xxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Trin- I would have suffered heart failure as well! Holy crumb biscuits!
> 
> April- I have a curve too! 8900.

ah mines the 8520 :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh I love you turtles, I'd be a lonely mad thing if it weren't for you guys:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm just about ready, opted for a frilly white shirt with jeans and my white brogue sandals with a low heel, summery but warm since it's nipped up today:thumbup: AND MY HAYLEY NECKLACE!:happydance:
> 
> Now I was thinking in the bath that it's unrealistic of me, indeed potentially dangerous without medical supervision given the severity of my addiction, to refrain from testing until Friday:shrug: So, I have 2X 10iu and 2X 25iu. How about I do ONE 10iu tomorrow and ONE on Thursday. Then on Friday and Saturday a 25iu?:flower:
> 
> DH is home, I think that means I have to go now and leave you all, and I was just working on cracking that mysterious code of Trin's:-k
> 
> xxxxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:

that sounds like a fab plan! have a lovely time tonight :D xx


----------



## new mummy2010

My monkey post has arrived finally :happydance:


The pretty box it arrived in,very cross the postie left it in my recycling bin and was all bashed and bruised:cry:






Nate's lovely cute baby-gro love it spesh the back bum opening :thumbup:




Bethany sent me a lovely note card& some perfume samples im a lucky girl:winkwink:







My note card ,don't know if you can read it but was very sweet :kiss:





Thankyou Bethany & Holly tis lovely will keep it forever & remember you alwaysxxx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes I did 2 spot checks on my temperature today, mid morning it was 37.5 and just now 37.6 which is quite high for me...but I don't feel at all ill, feel great, so I'll put it on the olympic symptoms list:thumbup: (And cheeks very rosy but I've been outdoors alot recently, they did that hot thing yesterday again)
> 
> Must dash or I'll have grumbleDHpants xxxxxxx

yes yes yes ! this is a good plan.....just the one test per day so we can last until friday ....ready for when you really crack and buy another digi :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes I did 2 spot checks on my temperature today, mid morning it was 37.5 and just now 37.6 which is quite high for me...but I don't feel at all ill, feel great, so I'll put it on the olympic symptoms list:thumbup: (And cheeks very rosy but I've been outdoors alot recently, they did that hot thing yesterday again)
> 
> Must dash or I'll have grumbleDHpants xxxxxxx
> 
> yes yes yes ! this is a good plan.....just the one test per day so we can last until friday ....ready for when you really crack and buy another digi :happydance:Click to expand...

yes its definitely not healthy for us turtles to have to wait until Friday lol x


----------



## mummyApril

I am definitely going to turn into A LEMON PUFF!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka-sorry about your sister babe i hope she is not suffering to much x

Bethany-thank you,thank you,thank you for my surprise and im glad your wearing your Hayley necklace, also testing system sounds good to me and and can not wait for the pic's of Hollysracingnoddyfreebiecar!!! Oh and lovely pics of Holly & the wicker chair today x

Thankyou everyone that appreciated Reece's artwork too he was made up he appeared on the local radio yesterday and he was so confident we listened in at work with the chikdren they sat lovely and listened to it, he shouted out to me & the girlies & kiddies at work and to his granny & grandma we are very proud of him !!!

April-where will you be going ??We are off to the caravan in snowdonia next weekend for easter with a familky from stevenage we met in egypt last year and whom we visited in november fo0r her birthday,she is due 5th nov (same day as Reece was but he apperaed 15th!!) and tis very caravan where Nate was concieved hehe!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Ahh sounds really good :) how cool! We will be going to searles? Its norfolk and will be staying in a caravan it was the first place me and OH went for a small holiday so looking forward to it x


----------



## addie25

One test per day sounds like a great plan!!! I'm so excited to see more lines!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Ok so u know how my doc said I should start injections for ivf last week of may or early June ( if probes are ready) well June 19 is our 2 years married I told dh it would b cool if that was implantation day bc if we get pregnant that cycle we will know the exact day since its ivf and i sould b on our anniversary. I thought it was romantic ( despite the knocking me out part and implanting them lol that's not 2 romantic) :shrug: jut a thought bu j don't care what day it is in the end I just want my healthy bun in the oven!


----------



## mummyApril

Ahh that is really sweet addie! And it would always be your wedding ann and the day you got your wish :) xx


----------



## Sarachka

Ahhh back home. Going to write out some healthy meal plans. What are everyone's favourite healthy meals?


----------



## mummyApril

I don't really have 'healthy' meals just good english home made meals every meal with veg lol x


----------



## mummyApril

OH has just bough Harry Potter i know what im doing tonight! lol x


----------



## addie25

Lucky new one comes out here Friday! I love Harry potter!


----------



## mummyApril

i love Harry Potter immense amounts! read all the books and have special collections all sorts haha x


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone...sorry I've been away a bit..really busy but getting there. 

I do promise a proper catch up soon but for now I just wanted to say......

HOLLY....I think this may belong to you.....


You catchin' my drift you silly sausage?? (for Molly's benefit :winkwink:)


Must go to bed...been painting and am so tired. Night night lovely peeps :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! I am off to bed soon ( all you lovelies are already in bed dreaming away) well af is gone what was with her now I have to wait till Monday to get test done but it's fine. I got new calendars ( I kno I got a new one last week) but it got 2 messy (OCD much???) this one is lovely and I'm so excited about it it's so sad how happy I get when I get new calendars!!! Anyway off to bed. I feel since ur all 5 hours ahead I never get a proper chat in but next week is spring break so I'll be on and able to really focus at the same time as u girls:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes I did 2 spot checks on my temperature today, mid morning it was 37.5 and just now 37.6 which is quite high for me...but I don't feel at all ill, feel great, so I'll put it on the olympic symptoms list:thumbup: (And cheeks very rosy but I've been outdoors alot recently, they did that hot thing yesterday again)
> 
> Must dash or I'll have grumbleDHpants xxxxxxx
> 
> yes yes yes ! this is a good plan.....just the one test per day so we can last until friday ....ready for when you really crack and buy another digi :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: I can't sleep and one of the things I was thinking about whilst trying to was "if I get more shadowlines how can I possibly procure another digi without it sticking out from the household budget like a sore thumb?:-k And which chemist shall I go to now?:shrug: I'm probably gettting a reputation in my local ones now"!!:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone...sorry I've been away a bit..really busy but getting there.
> 
> I do promise a proper catch up soon but for now I just wanted to say......
> 
> HOLLY....I think this may belong to you.....
> View attachment 192073
> 
> 
> You catchin' my drift you silly sausage?? (for Molly's benefit :winkwink:)
> 
> 
> Must go to bed...been painting and am so tired. Night night lovely peeps :hugs:

Ooooohh I hope so....[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I would soooo love that thick chewy hat!! Double ribbed with a rich bobble topping!Nom nom :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MY PLEASURE NEWMUMMY:hugs: GLAD YOU LIKE IT:thumbup:(and it got there!!)

*Addie* you make me laugh with your calendars:haha: Mind you I think I have OCD when it comes to all matters POAS!

I had a great time at my friend's place, it was all my mountain biking and running friends (who are also my :drunk: friends so there were a few raised eyebrows and some :tease: at how modest my intake was last night- I'm usually partaking heartily on such occasions:blush:) They'd just come back from Rotterdam too where they'd run the Rotterdam Marathon at the weekend, so were refuelling quite heavily :wine: I was very good, just little tasters here and there, just in case! Very rare steak so I sneakily took a better cooked piece too, I hate being a fussy type when invited somewhere but I was a little bit careful and also avoided the more volatile looking cheeses on the cheese plate. Bet I'm not pregnant after all that sacrifice:growlmad:

Possible symptoms :shrug:
Little nibbly feeling in my lower abdomen right side
Still congested/random sneezing
Insomnia
Mild intermittent headache and backache

Right, off to count some more sheep or I will be smashed tomorrow:sleep:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'M BAAAAACCCKKKKK!!! :happydance::happydance: :hi::hi::hi: i have missed u girls!! What have I missed?? April! is it a girl? that was my guess :flower: Molly, u are in the new place, yes? Details! i need details!!

the trip was wonderful! rest and relaxation was just what i needed :cloud9: i even got a tan! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies! I am off to bed soon ( all you lovelies are already in bed dreaming away) well af is gone what was with her now I have to wait till Monday to get test done but it's fine. I got new calendars ( I kno I got a new one last week) but it got 2 messy (OCD much???) this one is lovely and I'm so excited about it it's so sad how happy I get when I get new calendars!!! Anyway off to bed. I feel since ur all 5 hours ahead I never get a proper chat in but next week is spring break so I'll be on and able to really focus at the same time as u girls:thumbup:

Enjoy your calendar Addie:hugs: What kind of calendar is it?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Newbie!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> I'M BAAAAACCCKKKKK!!! :happydance::happydance: :hi::hi::hi: i have missed u girls!! What have I missed?? April! is it a girl? that was my guess :flower: Molly, u are in the new place, yes? Details! i need details!!
> 
> the trip was wonderful! rest and relaxation was just what i needed :cloud9: i even got a tan! :haha:

nah nah forget about us! This is your bahamas trip you're back from right? Pics and stories from you! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Team Blue for April! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-danse.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

bethany, u are up late! or early :haha: i took lots of pics, i'll try to post a few tomorrow. we got in about an hour ago and i had to say hello to you girls since left rather abruptly. it's a long story! i'll save that one for tomorrow, but all is lovely and it's good to be back :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm so glad you are back Newbie-doo! I've missed you! I felt a tad bit abandoned. (Not a guilt trip mind you!) I can't wait to hear and see all about your trip! BAHAMA MAMA! :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Newbie!!! Glad you had a fantastic time! :dance:


----------



## new mummy2010

morning everyone newbiedoobiedoooooo your back mawwwwhhhhh !!!!(big sloppy kiss for you!!)

Off to work will ry to catch up on any bacon strips at lunch time B ....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Tea without milk:nope: 'Tis not good. Must go to the shops this morning.

Bacon strip (singular:haha:) will be with 2mu in the course of the morning, when LO has her nap so I can pay it proper attention. Unless I fall asleep too that is!

*Newbie* I wrote you a 'goodnight' post but BnB wouldn't let me post and I got thrown off- I didn't intentionally leave so abruptly!

Oh yes, I have 2 words for you all. Sore boobs When da munkie gets those da munkie gets verrrrryy hopeful since da munkie doesn't get those except when pregnant Mine are very slighty sore:holly:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sore boobs?!!!!:yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:

Can't wait for bacon strip *singular*

I've had a shitty start to the day. Someone from another animal organisation phoned to say that there are nasty rumours and "trouble brewing" (her words) for our sanctuary. Don't know who started them (though I have an inkling) and now this woman is involved and she is the world's biggest busy-body. Now she's coming to do an inspection. *sigh* Such a worry and stress fro what? I'm just trying to help these animals that no one else will, at huge personal expense. Makes me wonder why I bother sometimes :shrug:

Anyway, GO WEE AGAIN PLEASE B!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sore boobs?!!!!:yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> Can't wait for bacon strip *singular*
> 
> I've had a shitty start to the day. Someone from another animal organisation phoned to say that there are nasty rumours and "trouble brewing" (her words) for our sanctuary. Don't know who started them (though I have an inkling) and now this woman is involved and she is the world's biggest busy-body. Now she's coming to do an inspection. *sigh* Such a worry and stress fro what? I'm just trying to help these animals that no one else will, at huge personal expense. Makes me wonder why I bother sometimes :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, GO WEE AGAIN PLEASE B!

Ok I've wee'd and taken pics, the line is very faint but I think it's there?:wacko: Will upload pics ASAP so you can all squint for me:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Sore boobs?!!!!:yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> Can't wait for bacon strip *singular*
> 
> I've had a shitty start to the day. Someone from another animal organisation phoned to say that there are nasty rumours and "trouble brewing" (her words) for our sanctuary. Don't know who started them (though I have an inkling) and now this woman is involved and she is the world's biggest busy-body. Now she's coming to do an inspection. *sigh* Such a worry and stress fro what? I'm just trying to help these animals that no one else will, at huge personal expense. Makes me wonder why I bother sometimes :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, GO WEE AGAIN PLEASE B!
> 
> Ok I've wee'd and taken pics, the line is very faint but I think it's there?:wacko: Will upload pics ASAP so you can all squint for me:thumbup:Click to expand...

Sitting on the edge of my seat here!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok so the line is faint but it's deffo got some pink to it...
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes I did 2 spot checks on my temperature today, mid morning it was 37.5 and just now 37.6 which is quite high for me...but I don't feel at all ill, feel great, so I'll put it on the olympic symptoms list:thumbup: (And cheeks very rosy but I've been outdoors alot recently, they did that hot thing yesterday again)
> 
> Must dash or I'll have grumbleDHpants xxxxxxx
> 
> yes yes yes ! this is a good plan.....just the one test per day so we can last until friday ....ready for when you really crack and buy another digi :happydance:Click to expand...

:blush: I sometimes worry about how well you girls know me:wacko:

HE HATH SPOKEN THIS MORNING:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







027-2.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now just please be sticky!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!
SO SO SO HAPPY!!!
CONGRATULATIONS MUNKIE!!!!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:​


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok so the line is faint but it's deffo got some pink to it...

:rofl: FUNNI MUNKIE


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't laugh at me that I've got a food ticker already, it's just that if it doesn't stick at least I get one for a bit!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG....Just knew it Holly....I'm so happy I sneaked on here this morning!!!!!! 

:happydance::wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:wohoo::happydance:

I'm a bit :cry: with happiness...face leaketh a little...

Now get chomping..... :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







woolly%20hat1[1].jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't laugh at me that I've got a food ticker already, it's just that if it doesn't stick at least I get one for a bit!:haha:

I TOTALLY understand! Love the tickers! 

And this one is Emily so she's sticking around :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Bethany! 

Congratulations. Remember I said it first :tease: 

I honestly knew you would we seen it with Kit and Babyhopes and now you. I hope that this is sticky Emily and you are in your deadline and everything :yipee:. I knew you were.

The bacon strip was a meanie trick though :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG....Just knew it Holly....I'm so happy I sneaked on here this morning!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I'm a bit :cry: with happiness...face leaketh a little...
> 
> Now get chomping..... :winkwink:

:haha: But I don't have to eat all of it this time because I have confessed to suspicious symptoms:smug:

Thanks Kit:hugs: I'm obviously delighted but just holding tight for a bit to see if it sticks! But it already feels better with some little symptoms going on-especially this pregnancy nose I've had from 3ish dpo, last time there was sooo nothing:shrug: We shall see:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Bethany!
> 
> Congratulations. Remember I said it first :tease:
> 
> I honestly knew you would we seen it with Kit and Babyhopes and now you. I hope that this is sticky Emily and you are in your deadline and everything :yipee:. I knew you were.
> 
> The bacon strip was a meanie trick though :)

Just got in on the deadline by the skin of my nose, DH's bday is the 22nd April!! That's when I got my BFP with Holly too since I was seeing if I could drink that day so if this one sticks they'll have close B'days. And on top of Christmas too:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

EDD 25th December! OMG I've just burst into tears thinking what an amazing bestest ever Christmas present that would be:cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Yayy Holly!! We knew it didn't we! Congratulations. I hope and pray this one is sticky but I've go good feelings about it x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for the congrats girls, I'm off to phone my mummy and tell her:hugs:

Catch you later:kiss:XXXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes I did 2 spot checks on my temperature today, mid morning it was 37.5 and just now 37.6 which is quite high for me...but I don't feel at all ill, feel great, so I'll put it on the olympic symptoms list:thumbup: (And cheeks very rosy but I've been outdoors alot recently, they did that hot thing yesterday again)
> 
> Must dash or I'll have grumbleDHpants xxxxxxx
> 
> yes yes yes ! this is a good plan.....just the one test per day so we can last until friday ....ready for when you really crack and buy another digi :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I sometimes worry about how well you girls know me:wacko:
> 
> HE HATH SPOKEN THIS MORNING:wohoo:Click to expand...

I woke up and saw just your ticker mouthful of cereal i almost chocked and had a heartattack at the same time i am soooooo happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
this will be your little Emily! aw yay :D :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG....Just knew it Holly....I'm so happy I sneaked on here this morning!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I'm a bit :cry: with happiness...face leaketh a little...
> 
> Now get chomping..... :winkwink:
> 
> :haha: But I don't have to eat all of it this time because I have confessed to suspicious symptoms:smug:
> 
> Thanks Kit:hugs: I'm obviously delighted but just holding tight for a bit to see if it sticks! But it already feels better with some little symptoms going on-especially this pregnancy nose I've had from 3ish dpo, last time there was sooo nothing:shrug: We shall see:dust:Click to expand...

i had the stuffy nose and sneezing as a symptom and still get odd sneezes now haha so youll be fine :D


----------



## Crunchie

Munkie !


I am so pleased for you ! I am so happy but I am on my iPhone and I am
Unable to use all the smileys I Want to

It's so
Amazing !!!! I luv u munkie .... Emily is coming xxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> EDD 25th December! OMG I've just burst into tears thinking what an amazing bestest ever Christmas present that would be:cloud9:

Love it !!!!!!! X


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie has an onion :D xx


----------



## Crunchie

Oh yes ! Onion in my belly


----------



## firstbaby25

What a happy place this forum is today! 

sarachka in response to your healthy meal question. I used to eat (when I lost my 3 stone) griddled chicken or fish with home made marinades (honey and mustard mainly for a bit of sugar as I had cut out sugar completely apart from in meals) and I would have with salad and because I am a carb fiend I would have it with wholemeal rice or pasta to actually feel full. 

I'm really bored waiting for the phone there is not a lot of work to be done to be honest! Otherwise i'd be on it. I think i'll wrap my turtle mail! :happydance: 

B I love that you get the backwards ticker until she sticks! My mum wanted two girls like you :cloud9: she got what she wanted too :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> EDD 25th December! OMG I've just burst into tears thinking what an amazing bestest ever Christmas present that would be:cloud9:

Yay congratssssssssssss I have to go back and read where u announced it!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wohoo: :happydance: I knew you were a holly monkey preggo pants


----------



## new mummy2010

omg congrats munkie caught that spunkie hehe woo hoo I'm so excited for you lovely now stick bebe emily.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> What a happy place this forum is today!
> 
> sarachka in response to your healthy meal question. I used to eat (when I lost my 3 stone) griddled chicken or fish with home made marinades (honey and mustard mainly for a bit of sugar as I had cut out sugar completely apart from in meals) and I would have with salad and because I am a carb fiend I would have it with wholemeal rice or pasta to actually feel full.
> 
> I'm really bored waiting for the phone there is not a lot of work to be done to be honest! Otherwise i'd be on it. I think i'll wrap my turtle mail! :happydance:
> 
> B I love that you get the backwards ticker until she sticks! My mum wanted two girls like you :cloud9: she got what she wanted too :thumbup:

My ticker's only backwards because I do it wrong each time and put my 'due date' as when my period is due and not the baby:dohh: I've corrected it now:haha:

I wouldn't mind a boy either now, I just want a sticky something :hissy:

Yeah *Sarachka* as from today I have to eat really healthily too, to ward off the GD, no sugar and low carbs and loads of veg. If you just go for loads of fruit and veg and like Jaynie white meat and fish and wholemeal pasta and rice and pulses then that's fine. The main thing is not to eat crap _inbetween_ the healthy meals, which I have a tendency to do:blush:

Today for lunch LO and I had steamed brocolli with lentils and turkey escalope, and a natural yoghurt for dessert. And my afternoon snack will be cheese and a whole fibre cracker rather than my usual chocolate biscuit or bun variety snack. I had to buy the dss's their stash of tuck today (including oreos molly:haha:) which I'm not allowed to touch. I'll have to get my will of iron out of the cupboard and put it to use :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey *NEWMUMMY* and *MUMMYAPRIL!!* A thought just crossed my mind- did your your chinese gender predictions turn out to be right? I can't remember what they were for you?


----------



## mummyApril

hey Holly yep mine was right infact all the old wives tricks were all right including the cabbage pee lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Holly!!! Eeeep! I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: It's been so long since I've added bfp to the thread title. :hugs: (Rotten bacon strip trick by the way!) Aww! Christmas baby!! :cloud9:

OMG YOU ARE PREGNANT WITH THE EMILY BEAN!!! :flower:

Oh and my Aunt shares your DH's birthday as well as my gender scan date. :cloud9: Such a wonderful day that's turning out to be. 

Trin- That is so horrible! Rumors indeed! Who do you suspect? That evil ex friend?? I will bash her upside her stoopid head. What's to come of it now? You must keep us up to speed. :hugs:

Crunchie- ONION!!! You know what that means?? I NEED POT PICS!! :yipee:

Oh Kit- I do believe you promised us pot pics too! :winkwink:

Jaynie- Sorry your phone isn't there yet. I will send word to the post that they need to rush it a bit more. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Woohoo!!!!!!! SO HAPPY TO SEE THE THREAD TITLE CHANGED!!!

Congrats to Bethany!!! :dance:

Now off to catch up...


----------



## LittleSpy

HollyMonkey said:


> HE HATH SPOKEN THIS MORNING:wohoo:


Please excuse my tardiness. I hope my enthusiasm makes up for it!
:happydance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::loopy::bunny:\\:D/:holly:


----------



## LunaLady

B - you're SO funny with that bacon!! Haha! Did you make all that yourself? Looks like something you creative munkie would do... and I'm not sure that's really something you just 'find' around the interwebs... :haha:

Congrats again on your little bean! Lots of sticky dust to you! :dust:

A Christmas baby! :cloud9: I was born 7 weeks early so I ended up being a Christmas baby - I'm just 9 days before Christmas. I have always quite liked having my birthday near Christmas, although I don't know any different ;)


----------



## Mollykins

So I was feeling rather... large today and coupled with the last 4 or 5 nights being restless and filled with much turning trying to get comfortable... I figured a 19 week bump pic is in order (a day early). My sister says it HAS to be a boy because it's "a fat little thing". :shrug: Anyone interested? Or are you all tired of me posting every week? :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I just spat my tea out! Then proceeded to do 2 lil claps and hubby was like wtf :haha: :yipee: YEY preggo Holly monkey!


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> I just spat my tea out! Then proceeded to do 2 lil claps and hubby was like wtf :haha: :yipee: YEY preggo Molly monkey!

:haha: "Molly Monkey"? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I see you Jaynie baby! :wave:

Luna- How are you feeling today love dove?


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna are you 12/16? (see how I can talk American?) 

B that is good for you. I'm not one for December babies because we already have Erin and it's not like we are a rich family or anything and I believe that my kids shall be spoiled on their birthdays and that usually involves money. Anyway, it will be a lovely atmosphere in your house at that time of year :cloud9:

I hope my ntnp has worked this month. Someone tell me how to do the praying smiley? As I'm on my iPhone... 

My phone is here :yipee: :wohoo: I'm using it. Swanky new iPhone :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly I'm on my phone... It's brill. HD and everything! Crystal but the battery is about as pants!


----------



## mummyApril

Molly i WANT to see pot pics nowwww!!! thankyou please ;) i have also been uncomfortable more so today just down one side, i got out of bed and round ligament pain attacked badly, and have felt strained all day boo not enough room = im off to get some stretch mark cream lol x looking forward to pics :D x


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Yay for your new phone! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie i reckon spermy got ur eggy too April is a fertile month! ;) lol


----------



## Mollykins

April- Sorry about that ligament pain. It got me the other day, I stood up and took a step and almost fell over! Ouch! 

Here it is... 19 weeks. Oh and everyone else... APRIL, KIT, CRUNCHIE, LUNA, ETC. I need pot pics from you too!! :D
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie i reckon spermy got ur eggy too April is a fertile month! ;) lol

It's TRUE! April showers bring May flowers! (Get it?) :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oopsy :blush: typo :)


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> oopsy :blush: typo :)

I giggled because I thought of myself as a monkey. :haha: Oh geez... I spend way too much time in children's company. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Sorry about that ligament pain. It got me the other day, I stood up and took a step and almost fell over! Ouch!
> 
> Here it is... 19 weeks. Oh and everyone else... APRIL, KIT, CRUNCHIE, LUNA, ETC. I need pot pics from you too!! :D

woo hoo look at that logan bump! you are bigger than me i think! haha gorgeous bump


----------



## LunaLady

Nice bump, Molly!!! How many more sleeps until your gender scan???


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Sorry about that ligament pain. It got me the other day, I stood up and took a step and almost fell over! Ouch!
> 
> Here it is... 19 weeks. Oh and everyone else... APRIL, KIT, CRUNCHIE, LUNA, ETC. I need pot pics from you too!! :D
> 
> woo hoo look at that logan bump! you are bigger than me i think! haha gorgeous bumpClick to expand...

:dohh: I don't want to be this humongous! I'm not even 5 months yet!! :dohh:

You may have missed the post but we've decided to go with Leo and not Logan. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Nice bump, Molly!!! How many more sleeps until your gender scan???

9 days away!! My Aunt's birthday, B's DH's birthday, Earth day, and SCAN DAY! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B - you're SO funny with that bacon!! Haha! Did you make all that yourself? Looks like something you creative munkie would do... and I'm not sure that's really something you just 'find' around the interwebs... :haha:
> 
> Congrats again on your little bean! Lots of sticky dust to you! :dust:
> 
> A Christmas baby! :cloud9: I was born 7 weeks early so I ended up being a Christmas baby - I'm just 9 days before Christmas. I have always quite liked having my birthday near Christmas, although I don't know any different ;)

Thanks Luna:hugs: All my own handiwork the bacon:smug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I see you Jaynie baby! :wave:
> 
> Luna- How are you feeling today love dove?

I am feeling okay. My pattern, it seems, is to feel decent in the morning and early afternoon and then feel like crap in the afternoon and evening. Right when DH gets home from work. :dohh: I'll be just fine, and then be gagging, dry heaving and barfing as soon as he's home. Just not fair!!

And I've still got this lingering cold thing going on... and my throat just feels ripped to shreds because I've been coughing for coming on three weeks, now. I'm tempted to make an appointment with my doctor... 

Jaynie - yes I am 12/16! :flower: My DH was born on Halloween. He quite likes that one, too. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump, Molly!!! How many more sleeps until your gender scan???
> 
> 9 days away!! My Aunt's birthday, B's DH's birthday, Earth day, and SCAN DAY! :haha:Click to expand...

Woohoo!!!! SO EXCITING!! :dance:



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B - you're SO funny with that bacon!! Haha! Did you make all that yourself? Looks like something you creative munkie would do... and I'm not sure that's really something you just 'find' around the interwebs... :haha:
> 
> Congrats again on your little bean! Lots of sticky dust to you! :dust:
> 
> A Christmas baby! :cloud9: I was born 7 weeks early so I ended up being a Christmas baby - I'm just 9 days before Christmas. I have always quite liked having my birthday near Christmas, although I don't know any different ;)
> 
> Thanks Luna:hugs: All my own handiwork the bacon:smug:Click to expand...

Well, nice work! Had me laughing out loud :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Molly Monkey and Holly Monkey :smug: Yeh i go with that :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

ok the first 2 are 20 weeks 3 days, the 2nd 2 are 20 weeks 6 days and the last one is today, i dont know if there is any change from 19 weeks? :shrug: lol
 



Attached Files:







20weeks3days.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









20weeks3days1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









20weeks6days.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









20weeks6days2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









21weeks1day.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Sorry about that ligament pain. It got me the other day, I stood up and took a step and almost fell over! Ouch!
> 
> Here it is... 19 weeks. Oh and everyone else... APRIL, KIT, CRUNCHIE, LUNA, ETC. I need pot pics from you too!! :D
> 
> woo hoo look at that logan bump! you are bigger than me i think! haha gorgeous bumpClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I don't want to be this humongous! I'm not even 5 months yet!! :dohh:
> 
> You may have missed the post but we've decided to go with Leo and not Logan. :flower:Click to expand...

:dohh: sorry lovely leo bump lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly* that's a splendiferous LEO bump!! OMG I can't wait 'til your scan day:happydance:

Just been at the park with my friend (who is moving away and who I found pedal cars with yesterday) and she told me she just did a pregnancy test and she's pregnant so I told her the same:haha: She's about 6 weeks though, and was just like, hmmm, haven't had a period in a while...no vulgar ttc calculations and madness for her! She had the day off work today, vomming and sleeping:shock: Hope I don't get that- don't want Holly to have less fun with me:nope:

Right, off to wash the pedal car now in the fresh evening garden air:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm panicking... April, you mentioned that you are not sure there is much difference between week 19 and now for you. I couldn't see too drastic a difference in you but it made me want to check my last week photo. OMG. :shock: I'm noticeably bigger. Like... wow. Um... can I just say it's bloat?? Otherwise I'm scared. Here I'll show you.

17 weeks, 18 weeks, and today 19 weeks. :shock: *whimper* That has to be bloat.
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 2









18weeks.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 2









19 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely bumps *April*:cloud9: I think todays looks kind of flatter and more vertically spread, less sticky out:shrug: But it might be the angle of the photo? But not much between them!!


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Do I have GD??? You said that baby's get huge when you are GD. Omg. Breeeaaatthhe.

Oh and that's exciting about your friend! :hugs: Lucky non TTC maniac.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm panicking... April, you mentioned that you are not sure there is much difference between week 19 and now for you. I couldn't see too drastic a difference in you but it made me want to check my last week photo. OMG. :shock: I'm noticeably bigger. Like... wow. Um... can I just say it's bloat?? Otherwise I'm scared. Here I'll show you.
> 
> 17 weeks, 18 weeks, and today 19 weeks. :shock: *whimper* That has to be bloat.

Mine did that Molly:haha: went from ickle to ginormous overnight at the 4/5 month point. Then didn't change much until 7/8 months
Worry not:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I'm panicking... April, you mentioned that you are not sure there is much difference between week 19 and now for you. I couldn't see too drastic a difference in you but it made me want to check my last week photo. OMG. :shock: I'm noticeably bigger. Like... wow. Um... can I just say it's bloat?? Otherwise I'm scared. Here I'll show you.
> 
> 17 weeks, 18 weeks, and today 19 weeks. :shock: *whimper* That has to be bloat.

oh wow thats amazing i think youve just popped youll be ok dont be scared :) x


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I'm panicking... April, you mentioned that you are not sure there is much difference between week 19 and now for you. I couldn't see too drastic a difference in you but it made me want to check my last week photo. OMG. :shock: I'm noticeably bigger. Like... wow. Um... can I just say it's bloat?? Otherwise I'm scared. Here I'll show you.
> 
> 17 weeks, 18 weeks, and today 19 weeks. :shock: *whimper* That has to be bloat.

Molly, maybe your abs have separated in the last week or so? And now baby has more room to be more forward?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Do I have GD??? You said that baby's get huge when you are GD. Omg. Breeeaaatthhe.
> 
> Oh and that's exciting about your friend! :hugs: Lucky non TTC maniac.

You'd only know by doing the sugar tolerance test:shrug: We get it at 24-26 weeks here. Your scan will show if :baby: is big for dates and they'll give you the test earlier. But it's probably just the bump that's big and not the baby!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Lovely bumps *April*:cloud9: I think todays looks kind of flatter and more vertically spread, less sticky out:shrug: But it might be the angle of the photo? But not much between them!!

hes definitely in a different position today as iv been really uncomfortable that might be why? :shrug: but thankyou :) i think im slowing down now (phew) lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

And it's in 3rd trimester they start piling on the weight, Holly was completely normal size when I was diagnosed at 26 weeks


----------



## mummyApril

they do say you sit out front more when carrying a boy too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps *April*:cloud9: I think todays looks kind of flatter and more vertically spread, less sticky out:shrug: But it might be the angle of the photo? But not much between them!!
> 
> hes definitely in a different position today as iv been really uncomfortable that might be why? :shrug: but thankyou :) i think im slowing down now (phew) lolClick to expand...

That's a point, Molly's :baby: might just be in a different position from last week, like in a tight ball rather than spread out:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Molly ! please remeber you are a week ahead.....silly doctor !!!!!

it is fabbo though


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies... I think that was just the cyber slap I needed. I really was becoming a bit hysterical! No wonder the girls and OH can feel baby move now! I'm as big as a house! I hope you are right B... I hope I slow down now. :hugs: 

April- Your bump really is perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm panicking... April, you mentioned that you are not sure there is much difference between week 19 and now for you. I couldn't see too drastic a difference in you but it made me want to check my last week photo. OMG. :shock: I'm noticeably bigger. Like... wow. Um... can I just say it's bloat?? Otherwise I'm scared. Here I'll show you.
> 
> 17 weeks, 18 weeks, and today 19 weeks. :shock: *whimper* That has to be bloat.
> 
> Molly, maybe your abs have separated in the last week or so? And now baby has more room to be more forward?Click to expand...

God mine did that, I had a cheese wedge when I sat up from lying down in the bath:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I pulled up my 7/8 month photo of me with my youngest and it looks very similar!

... I really hope this means boy!
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 1









seven or eight.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm panicking... April, you mentioned that you are not sure there is much difference between week 19 and now for you. I couldn't see too drastic a difference in you but it made me want to check my last week photo. OMG. :shock: I'm noticeably bigger. Like... wow. Um... can I just say it's bloat?? Otherwise I'm scared. Here I'll show you.
> 
> 17 weeks, 18 weeks, and today 19 weeks. :shock: *whimper* That has to be bloat.
> 
> Molly, maybe your abs have separated in the last week or so? And now baby has more room to be more forward?Click to expand...
> 
> God mine did that, I had a cheese wedge when I sat up from lying down in the bath:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Cheese wedge.... Mmm... cheese... :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Molly ! please remeber you are a week ahead.....silly doctor !!!!!
> 
> it is fabbo though

Thank you Crunchie! I am thinking of that but still the one week difference in the photos is still shocking. 

So... where are YOUR pot pics?? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Thanks ladies... I think that was just the cyber slap I needed. I really was becoming a bit hysterical! No wonder the girls and OH can feel baby move now! I'm as big as a house! I hope you are right B... I hope I slow down now. :hugs:
> 
> April- Your bump really is perfect. :cloud9:

aww thankyou im so glad i get a bump to show off this time i do spend a lot of time staring at myself in the mirror now adays lol


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I pulled up my 7/8 month photo of me with my youngest and it looks very similar!
> 
> ... I really hope this means boy!

youre a lot higher carrying your youngest


----------



## Crunchie

17 weeks - and feeling flabby:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







17.jpeg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies... I think that was just the cyber slap I needed. I really was becoming a bit hysterical! No wonder the girls and OH can feel baby move now! I'm as big as a house! I hope you are right B... I hope I slow down now. :hugs:
> 
> April- Your bump really is perfect. :cloud9:
> 
> aww thankyou im so glad i get a bump to show off this time i do spend a lot of time staring at myself in the mirror now adays lolClick to expand...

:haha: I think I will be fairly mirror obsessed now too! I can't wait for the scan!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> 17 weeks - and feeling flabby:wacko:

theres no flab! silly :) cute little bump :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies... I think that was just the cyber slap I needed. I really was becoming a bit hysterical! No wonder the girls and OH can feel baby move now! I'm as big as a house! I hope you are right B... I hope I slow down now. :hugs:
> 
> April- Your bump really is perfect. :cloud9:
> 
> aww thankyou im so glad i get a bump to show off this time i do spend a lot of time staring at myself in the mirror now adays lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I think I will be fairly mirror obsessed now too! I can't wait for the scan!Click to expand...

eeekk 9 days :)


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> 17 weeks - and feeling flabby:wacko:

Youse not flabby! Youse gorgeous!!! And look at that ICKLE bump. :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 17 weeks - and feeling flabby:wacko:
> 
> theres no flab! silly :) cute little bump :)Click to expand...

Fanks ! its just when I sit down I look all rolls ......lol !


----------



## mummyApril

iv just been so naughty and eaten a bowl of meringue cream and caramel but ohh it was soo good!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies... I think that was just the cyber slap I needed. I really was becoming a bit hysterical! No wonder the girls and OH can feel baby move now! I'm as big as a house! I hope you are right B... I hope I slow down now. :hugs:
> 
> April- Your bump really is perfect. :cloud9:
> 
> aww thankyou im so glad i get a bump to show off this time i do spend a lot of time staring at myself in the mirror now adays lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I think I will be fairly mirror obsessed now too! I can't wait for the scan!Click to expand...
> 
> eeekk 9 days :)Click to expand...

I know! :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 17 weeks - and feeling flabby:wacko:
> 
> Youse not flabby! Youse gorgeous!!! And look at that ICKLE bump. :cloud9:Click to expand...

:hugs: ....my mum is tiny ( 5ft 2) and with me being 6ft ....she is quite amazed that I am not huge as she was massive at 3 months


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 17 weeks - and feeling flabby:wacko:
> 
> Youse not flabby! Youse gorgeous!!! And look at that ICKLE bump. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: ....my mum is tiny ( 5ft 2) and with me being 6ft ....she is quite amazed that I am not huge as she was massive at 3 monthsClick to expand...

You have more room for growth than she did. Silly. :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

I was laughing at babyhopes post about spitting her tea out ..... I actually called my dh up at work and said the munkie is preggo ! And he was like hoorrrrayyyy

Made my day xxxx


----------



## addie25

Anyone see father of the bride part one? Remember the part where he goes to get hot dog rolls n it comes in a package of 8 but he only needs 4 and only wants to pay for 4.... Well yesterday I went to get hotdog rolls n only needed 4 ... 2 for dh 2 for me... I was so close to just taking four out n thinking it was a logical solution bc I'm so tired of wasting food! I'm loosing my marbles!!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Anyone see father of the bride part one? Remember the part where he goes to get hot dog rolls n it comes in a package of 8 but he only needs 4 and only wants to pay for 4.... Well yesterday I went to get hotdog rolls n only needed 4 ... 2 for dh 2 for me... I was so close to just taking four out n thinking it was a logical solution bc I'm so tired of wasting food! I'm loosing my marbles!!!

:haha: Oh you sweet turtle.


----------



## Mollykins

So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
 



Attached Files:







speed boat.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie i reckon spermy got ur eggy too April is a fertile month! ;) lol

Can you tell I'm secretly hopeful then :haha: i'm properly ntnp no o testing and no 10iu hpt's! I've got a digi somewhere maybe a few £ store 25iu standard... So I'm going by o date as 19 (latest) and then testing on cd33. So I'm sorry girls there will be no daily hpt photo installmemts from me :shrug: :tease: :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I see you Jaynie baby! :wave:
> 
> Luna- How are you feeling today love dove?
> 
> I am feeling okay. My pattern, it seems, is to feel decent in the morning and early afternoon and then feel like crap in the afternoon and evening. Right when DH gets home from work. :dohh: I'll be just fine, and then be gagging, dry heaving and barfing as soon as he's home. Just not fair!!
> 
> And I've still got this lingering cold thing going on... and my throat just feels ripped to shreds because I've been coughing for coming on three weeks, now. I'm tempted to make an appointment with my doctor...
> 
> Jaynie - yes I am 12/16! :flower: My DH was born on Halloween. He quite likes that one, too. :haha:Click to expand...

My Erin is the 16th December too, all the best people clearly have this birthday. It seems with the people on this thread we have lots of close birthdays and edd's and oh's birthday and stuff!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.

I would say no boats for you young lady! :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I see you Jaynie baby! :wave:
> 
> Luna- How are you feeling today love dove?
> 
> I am feeling okay. My pattern, it seems, is to feel decent in the morning and early afternoon and then feel like crap in the afternoon and evening. Right when DH gets home from work. :dohh: I'll be just fine, and then be gagging, dry heaving and barfing as soon as he's home. Just not fair!!
> 
> And I've still got this lingering cold thing going on... and my throat just feels ripped to shreds because I've been coughing for coming on three weeks, now. I'm tempted to make an appointment with my doctor...
> 
> Jaynie - yes I am 12/16! :flower: My DH was born on Halloween. He quite likes that one, too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My Erin is the 16th December too, all the best people clearly have this birthday. It seems with the people on this thread we have lots of close birthdays and edd's and oh's birthday and stuff!Click to expand...

Thanks, Jaynie :blush:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie i reckon spermy got ur eggy too April is a fertile month! ;) lol
> 
> Can you tell I'm secretly hopeful then :haha: i'm properly ntnp no o testing and no 10iu hpt's! I've got a digi somewhere maybe a few £ store 25iu standard... So I'm going by o date as 19 (latest) and then testing on cd33. So I'm sorry girls there will be no daily hpt photo installmemts from me :shrug: :tease: :fool:Click to expand...

Oo my no daily pics! That's guna b hard for me bc I don't test on my own after ivf I go to them 10 days after implantation ( we all kno ok prob still test :dohh:) crossin fingers Aprils ur month!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> I would say no boats for you young lady! :dohh:Click to expand...

I agree and so does my OH and I'm sure my doctor would agree too but it's just frustrating. I told him it wouldn't be a good idea and HE contradicted ME like he knows more about not only being pregnant but about this particular pregnancy than I do! I know I have the option to tell him why specifically it's not a good/safe idea for me but I really don't feel like sharing with him you know?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> I would say no boats for you young lady! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and so does my OH and I'm sure my doctor would agree too b
> ut it's just frustrating. I told him it
> wouldn't be a good idea and HE
> contradicted ME like he knows
> more about not only being pregnant
> but about this particular pregnancy
> than I do! I know I have the option
> to tell him why specifically it's not a
> good/safe idea for me but I
> really don't feel like sharing with
> him you know?Click to expand...

Get one of those fake bellys that simulate real pregnancy n c how comfortable he is after 5 minutes :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Holly- Do I have GD??? You said that baby's get huge when you are GD. Omg. Breeeaaatthhe.
> 
> Oh and that's exciting about your friend! :hugs: Lucky non TTC maniac.

I'm hoping that I am that non ttc person! 

I think ntnp is worse. I've still had :sex: in my fertile period. I think :shrug: lots more to second guess...


----------



## TrinityMom

Evening turtles

Loving the beautiful bump pics :thumbup: Crunch, I'm 5 ft 1 so I show very easily. And olly, I had a smallish bump with Tarq and only put on 7kg and he was 4.3kg

I'm feeling quite lonely in the ever-diminishing non-preggy turtle club :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> I would say no boats for you young lady! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and so does my OH and I'm sure my doctor would agree too b
> ut it's just frustrating. I told him it
> wouldn't be a good idea and HE
> contradicted ME like he knows
> more about not only being pregnant
> but about this particular pregnancy
> than I do! I know I have the option
> to tell him why specifically it's not a
> good/safe idea for me but I
> really don't feel like sharing with
> him you know?Click to expand...
> 
> Get one of those fake bellys that simulate real pregnancy n c how comfortable he is after 5 minutes :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I hear they make those MIGHTY uncomfortable. There is a small, hard bean bag or lead filled bag that protrudes towards the bladder and makes you feel like you have to pee all the time. :haha: (This bit of info my OH shared with me from a daddy to be book.)


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Evening turtles
> 
> Loving the beautiful bump pics :thumbup: Crunch, I'm 5 ft 1 so I show very easily. And olly, I had a smallish bump with Tarq and only put on 7kg and he was 4.3kg
> 
> I'm feeling quite lonely in the ever-diminishing non-preggy turtle club :cry:

"olly"? Molly or Holly? :winkwink: Don't be sad Miss Trin. You will be with us again soon. Baby Tori is on her way to you soon. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Do I have GD??? You said that baby's get huge when you are GD. Omg. Breeeaaatthhe.
> 
> Oh and that's exciting about your friend! :hugs: Lucky non TTC maniac.
> 
> I'm hoping that I am that non ttc person!
> 
> I think ntnp is worse. I've still had :sex: in my fertile period. I think :shrug: lots more to second guess...Click to expand...

I'm sort of the opposite because I don't want to use condoms but don't really want to conceive right now so ntnp but trying not to in the fertile period if that makes sense :shrug::haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 17 weeks - and feeling flabby:wacko:
> 
> Youse not flabby! Youse gorgeous!!! And look at that ICKLE bump. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: ....my mum is tiny ( 5ft 2) and with me being 6ft ....she is quite amazed that I am not huge as she was massive at 3 monthsClick to expand...

Yeah but that stands to reason crunch you have plenty of room for the bubba to move in and s/he can spread out and with 5'3" there is less space!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Evening turtles
> 
> Loving the beautiful bump pics :thumbup: Crunch, I'm 5 ft 1 so I show very easily. And olly, I had a smallish bump with Tarq and only put on 7kg and he was 4.3kg
> 
> I'm feeling quite lonely in the ever-diminishing non-preggy turtle club :cry:
> 
> "olly"? Molly or Holly? :winkwink: Don't be sad Miss Trin. You will be with us again soon. Baby Tori is on her way to you soon. :hugs:Click to expand...


Ah, thanks :hugs: That was meant to be MOLLY but I pressed alt m instead of shift m :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Do I have GD??? You said that baby's get huge when you are GD. Omg. Breeeaaatthhe.
> 
> Oh and that's exciting about your friend! :hugs: Lucky non TTC maniac.
> 
> I'm hoping that I am that non ttc person!
> 
> I think ntnp is worse. I've still had :sex: in my fertile period. I think :shrug: lots more to second guess...Click to expand...

I'm hoping for you too! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.

you should of asked him how many times hes been pregnant! i would def not recommend that its way too bumpy!


----------



## LunaLady

I'm eating strawberries, apples and now bagels with cream cheese like they are going out of style!! YUM!

I did get some shake powder from Whole Foods - this kind. It's really good! I've been mixing it with organic whole milk, but I think it would be good mixed with frozen fruit and yogurt like a smoothie. There is a fruit flavor, too. Seems how I can't keep down my prenatals, I'm happy to have found this! :dance:

I just need to order a big tub of it, now. I got five or six packets of different brands at Whole Foods to find which one I liked and this is the only one that tastes good to me. Amazon.com has a good price. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Evening turtles
> 
> Loving the beautiful bump pics :thumbup: Crunch, I'm 5 ft 1 so I show very easily. And olly, I had a smallish bump with Tarq and only put on 7kg and he was 4.3kg
> 
> I'm feeling quite lonely in the ever-diminishing non-preggy turtle club :cry:
> 
> "olly"? Molly or Holly? :winkwink: Don't be sad Miss Trin. You will be with us again soon. Baby Tori is on her way to you soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks :hugs: That was meant to be MOLLY but I pressed alt m instead of shift m :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I agree, Molly - probably no speed boats for you... I'm trying to fight off my desire to go backpacking this summer... Could I go if my pack is under 20 pounds and we do under 5 miles of hiking per day???


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well Trin...i'm going to be the every remaining non-preggy turtle so don't worry about it, i'll be here with you :) :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely rumbly storm on the horizon :happydance:

I made pate with fresh broad beans and cashew nuts and parsley on organic wholemeal bread from work :munch:

We put Sophie (the baby mynah) in her big girl cage today. And she's rather freaked out. But she had a lovely bath in her water bowl :haha:
And Esme is spending her first night outside because Miss Alice tried to attack DH when he tried to bring her inside :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I see you Jaynie baby! :wave:
> 
> Luna- How are you feeling today love dove?
> 
> I am feeling okay. My pattern, it seems, is to feel decent in the morning and early afternoon and then feel like crap in the afternoon and evening. Right when DH gets home from work. :dohh: I'll be just fine, and then be gagging, dry heaving and barfing as soon as he's home. Just not fair!!
> 
> And I've still got this lingering cold thing going on... and my throat just feels ripped to shreds because I've been coughing for coming on three weeks, now. I'm tempted to make an appointment with my doctor...
> 
> Jaynie - yes I am 12/16! :flower: My DH was born on Halloween. He quite likes that one, too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My Erin is the 16th December too, all the best people clearly have this birthday. It seems with the people on this thread we have lots of close
> birthdays and edd's and oh's birthday and stuff!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Jaynie :blush:Click to expand...

Why the :blush:?


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Lovely rumbly storm on the horizon :happydance:
> 
> I made pate with fresh broad beans and cashew nuts and parsley on organic wholemeal bread from work :munch:
> 
> We put Sophie (the baby mynah) in her big girl cage today. And she's rather freaked out. But she had a lovely bath in her water bowl :haha:
> And Esme is spending her first night outside because Miss Alice tried to attack DH when he tried to bring her inside :shock:

Glad to hear your charges are doing well, Trin! You're quite a good surrogate mama to so many little ones who need you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I see you Jaynie baby! :wave:
> 
> Luna- How are you feeling today love dove?
> 
> I am feeling okay. My pattern, it seems, is to feel decent in the morning and early afternoon and then feel like crap in the afternoon and evening. Right when DH gets home from work. :dohh: I'll be just fine, and then be gagging, dry heaving and barfing as soon as he's home. Just not fair!!
> 
> And I've still got this lingering cold thing going on... and my throat just feels ripped to shreds because I've been coughing for coming on three weeks, now. I'm tempted to make an appointment with my doctor...
> 
> Jaynie - yes I am 12/16! :flower: My DH was born on Halloween. He quite likes that one, too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My Erin is the 16th December too, all the best people clearly have this birthday. It seems with the people on this thread we have lots of close
> birthdays and edd's and oh's birthday and stuff!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Jaynie :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Why the :blush:?Click to expand...

Blushing because you said 'all the best people clearly have this birthday'! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> you should of asked him how many times hes been pregnant! i would def not recommend that its way too bumpy!Click to expand...

That's what I was telling OH last night! It's like going over a thousand speed bumps at 50 mph/ 80 kmh. No thank you. The worst part is he is going to tease me and give me a hard time for it. :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Evening turtles
> 
> Loving the beautiful bump pics :thumbup: Crunch, I'm 5 ft 1 so I show very easily. And olly, I had a smallish bump with Tarq and only put on 7kg and he was 4.3kg
> 
> I'm feeling quite lonely in the ever-diminishing non-preggy turtle club :cry:

Never fear! Jaynie is here! I'm as non pregnant as a female sea horse. That's as pregnant as my dad! :hugs: our time will come grin my love don't you forget that!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> you should of asked him how many times hes been pregnant! i would def not recommend that its way too bumpy!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was telling OH last night! It's like going over a thousand speed bumps at 50 mph/ 80 kmh. No thank you. The worst part is he is going to tease me and give me a hard time for it. :nope:Click to expand...

What a poo face. I hope your OH stands up for you and tells your FIL like it is when that day comes. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- That sounds so yummy!! :munch: 

Trin- Whatever happened with the evil rumors??


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooooooo lovely Turtletonians :wave:

Tonight I shall be _*not*_ working and *not* decorating - ENOUGH! We need a night off and we've done so much, so I'm pretty pleased. The nursery and the red bedroom will be carpeted tomorrow :happydance: 

I've caught up roughly but haven't retained enough detail to do a big colourful post..hope you'll let me off this once :blush:

Hope all is well....I am loving all the bumpage going on around here now! And 
Molly..I do owe you a pot pic.....I shall take one now before something else gets in the way................... be right back.....

*floats off as still on :cloud9: at B's news*


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Evening turtles
> 
> Loving the beautiful bump pics :thumbup: Crunch, I'm 5 ft 1 so I show very easily. And olly, I had a smallish bump with Tarq and only put on 7kg and he was 4.3kg
> 
> I'm feeling quite lonely in the ever-diminishing non-preggy turtle club :cry:
> 
> Never fear! Jaynie is here! I'm as non pregnant as a female sea horse. That's as pregnant as my dad! :hugs: our time will come grin my love don't you forget that!Click to expand...

grin :rofl: the female seahorse :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> you should of asked him how many times hes been pregnant! i would def not recommend that its way too bumpy!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was telling OH last night! It's like going over a thousand speed bumps at 50 mph/ 80 kmh. No thank you. The worst part is he is going to tease me and give me a hard time for it. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> What a poo face. I hope your OH stands up for you and tells your FIL like it is when that day comes. :hugs:Click to expand...

He will, I'm just sad, frustrated, angry that he even has to stand up to him for me over something like that.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Luna- That sounds so yummy!! :munch:
> 
> Trin- Whatever happened with the evil rumors??

The woman is coming to "visit" (read "inspect") on Saturday :nope:

DH is screaming at the kids


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> you should of asked him how many times hes been pregnant! i would def not recommend that its way too bumpy!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was telling OH last night! It's like going over a thousand speed bumps at 50 mph/ 80 kmh. No thank you. The worst part is he is going to tease me and give me a hard time for it. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> What a poo face. I hope your OH stands up for you and tells your FIL like it is when that day comes. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He will, I'm just sad, frustrated, angry that he even has to stand up to him for me over something like that.Click to expand...

Yep, that's pretty lame of your FIL to make you feel bad about something like that!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Do I have GD??? You said that baby's get huge when you are GD. Omg. Breeeaaatthhe.
> 
> Oh and that's exciting about your friend! :hugs: Lucky non TTC maniac.
> 
> I'm hoping that I am that non ttc person!
> 
> I think ntnp is worse. I've still had :sex: in my fertile period. I think :shrug: lots more to second guess...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sort of the opposite because I don't want to use condoms but don't really want to conceive right now so ntnp but trying not to in the fertile period if that makes sense :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

Yes it does make sense! I'm a bit the same, but in current sexual climates I can't say no and like I say I'm trying and he's not preventing he knows there is no BC soooo :shrug:. You could always pull out. I mean there's a teeny tiny chance but it's worked for me and adam for years and we been using it as BC pretty much solely since I was 19! And if you did get pregnant having sex, pulling out, then it's meant to be! :shrug: makes sense to me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Do I have GD??? You said that baby's get huge when you are GD. Omg. Breeeaaatthhe.
> 
> Oh and that's exciting about your friend! :hugs: Lucky non TTC maniac.
> 
> I'm hoping that I am that non ttc person!
> 
> I think ntnp is worse. I've still had :sex: in my fertile period. I think :shrug: lots more to second guess...Click to expand...


I hope you get the beanie too on this your cool month:coolio: Oh yes, my non ttc friend is _seriously_ non ttc- she was one of the ladies I explained what an OPK was to!!

I was only I smidge ttc and cheated just a little bit because nonetheless didn't want to miss my O, but all the sex was fun sex and I think DH's doing with just a nudge from me, so not at all like previous months where we sweated over it. Not that the egg and sperm care _how_ it was done:shrug: It's all such guess work unless you're _really_ not ttc and find out at 6 weeks when you're throwing up everyday like my friend- she told her DH that repainting the new flat had made her boobs hurt:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hellooooooooo lovely Turtletonians :wave:
> 
> Tonight I shall be _*not*_ working and *not* decorating - ENOUGH! We need a night off and we've done so much, so I'm pretty pleased. The nursery and the red bedroom will be carpeted tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> I've caught up roughly but haven't retained enough detail to do a big colourful post..hope you'll let me off this once :blush:
> 
> Hope all is well....I am loving all the bumpage going on around here now! And
> Molly..I do owe you a pot pic.....I shall take one now before something else gets in the way................... be right back.....
> 
> *floats off as still on :cloud9: at B's news*

Of course you are forgiven! I'm glad things are finally coming together for you. :hugs: You deserve a night off for sure.


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly, I would say absolutely NO on the boat :nope:

And I also told my mom and DH the oh so happy Munkie news and they were both excited :haha: I felt like putting it in my FB status but I was restrained

Hi Kit :hi:

Oh I am in dinner heaven :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That sounds so yummy!! :munch:
> 
> Trin- Whatever happened with the evil rumors??
> 
> The woman is coming to "visit" (read "inspect") on Saturday :nope:
> 
> DH is screaming at the kidsClick to expand...

What happens if you do not "pass" her "visit"? What would that mean for you and the lovely pets?


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- Do I have GD??? You said that baby's get huge when you are GD. Omg. Breeeaaatthhe.
> 
> Oh and that's exciting about your friend! :hugs: Lucky non TTC maniac.
> 
> I'm hoping that I am that non ttc person!
> 
> I think ntnp is worse. I've still had :sex: in my fertile period. I think :shrug: lots more to second guess...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping for you too! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Molly :hugs: :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie are you hoping to get pregnant? I may have misread your post.:flower:

EDIT: I know you don't want a december baby but would you be happy about it if you were?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> you should of asked him how many times hes been pregnant! i would def not recommend that its way too bumpy!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was telling OH last night! It's like going over a thousand speed bumps at 50 mph/ 80 kmh. No thank you. The worst part is he is going to tease me and give me a hard time for it. :nope:Click to expand...

he obviously doesnt know it can bring on labour then?! i was told by my midwife to go over speed bumps when i was pregnant with Faye, so a speed boat would be even worse!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Evening turtles
> 
> Loving the beautiful bump pics :thumbup: Crunch, I'm 5 ft 1 so I show very easily. And olly, I had a smallish bump with Tarq and only put on 7kg and he was 4.3kg
> 
> I'm feeling quite lonely in the ever-diminishing non-preggy turtle club :cry:
> 
> Never fear! Jaynie is here! I'm as non pregnant as a female sea horse. That's as pregnant as my dad! :hugs: our time will come grin my love don't you forget that!Click to expand...
> 
> grin :rofl: the female seahorse :haha:Click to expand...

I need to get my new phone used to my words. Kwim?! Clearly is said trin! Ahahahah.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That sounds so yummy!! :munch:
> 
> Trin- Whatever happened with the evil rumors??
> 
> The woman is coming to "visit" (read "inspect") on Saturday :nope:
> 
> DH is screaming at the kidsClick to expand...
> 
> What happens if you do not "pass" her "visit"? What would that mean for you and the lovely pets?Click to expand...

She would report me to the SPCA and they would do a surprise inspection (which is hugely stressful because they have the right to confiscate and euthanase animals if they want to - and they are not convinced that a disabled cat has a full and happy life and therefore may be better off dead. And as an aside, they get paid per body by the state - a fact they don't publicise). We've had SPCA inspections before and they always go well but it means being on edge for weeks before they pitch. It's also more complicated because the staff are off at the moment so our usual people who know the drill aren't around


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH's father stopped by last night (unannounced- I hate that) and the topic of going out on the boat this summer was brought up. I told him that might be something him, my OH, and the girls do without me as I'm not sure it would be good/safe for me at that point. His response was a scoff and, "You can do whatever you want until the day OF." I didn't respond but seriously?? I am not allowed to pick up more than 20 pounds/9kg and I'm (apparently) a bleeder in this pregnancy and you are telling me that I can go onto a speed boat when I am 7 and 8 months pregnant and not worry about it?! Here's a pic of the type of boat I'm talk about.
> 
> you should of asked him how many times hes been pregnant! i would def not recommend that its way too bumpy!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was telling OH last night! It's like going over a thousand speed bumps at 50 mph/ 80 kmh. No thank you. The worst part is he is going to tease me and give me a hard time for it. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> he obviously doesnt know it can bring on labour then?! i was told by my midwife to go over speed bumps when i was pregnant with Faye, so a speed boat would be even worse!Click to expand...

Honestly, I don't think he knows much of anything. [-(


----------



## mummyApril

i told OH about Hollys news too he said 'yay, congratulations'


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That sounds so yummy!! :munch:
> 
> Trin- Whatever happened with the evil rumors??
> 
> The woman is coming to "visit" (read "inspect") on Saturday :nope:
> 
> DH is screaming at the kidsClick to expand...
> 
> What happens if you do not "pass" her "visit"? What would that mean for you and the lovely pets?Click to expand...
> 
> She would report me to the SPCA and they would do a surprise inspection (which is hugely stressful because they have the right to confiscate and euthanase animals if they want to - and they are not convinced that a disabled cat has a full and happy life and therefore may be better off dead. And as an aside, they get paid per body by the state - a fact they don't publicise). We've had SPCA inspections before and they always go well but it means being on edge for weeks before they pitch. It's also more complicated because the staff are off at the moment so our usual people who know the drill aren't aroundClick to expand...

That's horrible! Whatever booch-face started the rumors and all this trouble for you is going to get theirs! :grr: Send 'em state-side Trin.


----------



## mummyApril

oh i cant get comfortable! if i sit forward my whole right side feels like its stretching if i sit back my sciatica in my left bum cheek hurts lol as soon as OH is home im off for a warm bath!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That sounds so yummy!! :munch:
> 
> Trin- Whatever happened with the evil rumors??
> 
> The woman is coming to "visit" (read "inspect") on Saturday :nope:
> 
> DH is screaming at the kidsClick to expand...
> 
> What happens if you do not "pass" her "visit"? What would that mean for you and the lovely pets?Click to expand...
> 
> She would report me to the SPCA and they would do a surprise inspection (which is hugely stressful because they have the right to confiscate and euthanase animals if they want to - and they are not convinced that a disabled cat has a full and happy life and therefore may be better off dead. And as an aside, they get paid per body by the state - a fact they don't publicise). We've had SPCA inspections before and they always go well but it means being on edge for weeks before they pitch. It's also more complicated because the staff are off at the moment so our usual people who know the drill aren't aroundClick to expand...
> 
> That's horrible! Whatever booch-face started the rumors and all this trouble for you is going to get theirs! :grr: Send 'em state-side Trin.Click to expand...

I will :haha: She was a new volunteer who tried to move cats to a different place where they would be on a vacant property and I said no. I've been doing this for 14 years, I kinda know what I'm doing. Since then, we've been bad. I hate it when people let their egos get in the way of the real work


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie are you hoping to get pregnant? I may have misread your post.:flower:
> 
> EDIT: I know you don't want a december baby but would you be happy about it if you were?

Sssshhhh I'd settle for any baby at this point... If I got one I wouldn't complain.  Think pretty pink femal pheromones for me. I hope I catch your pregnancy!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- That sounds so yummy!! :munch:
> 
> Trin- Whatever happened with the evil rumors??
> 
> The woman is coming to "visit" (read "inspect") on Saturday :nope:
> 
> DH is screaming at the kidsClick to expand...
> 
> What happens if you do not "pass" her "visit"? What would that mean for you and the lovely pets?Click to expand...
> 
> She would report me to the SPCA and they would do a surprise inspection (which is hugely stressful because they have the right to confiscate and euthanase animals if they want to - and they are not convinced that a disabled cat has a full and happy life and therefore may be better off dead. And as an aside, they get paid per body by the state - a fact they don't publicise). We've had SPCA inspections before and they always go well but it means being on edge for weeks before they pitch. It's also more complicated because the staff are off at the moment so our usual people who know the drill aren't aroundClick to expand...
> 
> That's horrible! Whatever booch-face started the rumors and all this trouble for you is going to get theirs! :grr: Send 'em state-side Trin.Click to expand...

rumours? what did i miss?!


----------



## TrinityMom

These are the most evil things EVER made!!! Dh bought them today because they were on sale for R6 (less than $1) and they are indecently nice
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/206936_10150222992349880_594719879_8548100_2546459_n.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> These are the most evil things EVER made!!! Dh bought them today because they were on sale for R6 (less than $1) and they are indecently nice
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/206936_10150222992349880_594719879_8548100_2546459_n.jpg

yummyyyyyy


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Those delish sins your DH bought look NOM. Oh and I agree... check your ego at the door. :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Evening turtles
> 
> Loving the beautiful bump pics :thumbup: Crunch, I'm 5 ft 1 so I show very easily. And olly, I had a smallish bump with Tarq and only put on 7kg and he was 4.3kg
> 
> I'm feeling quite lonely in the ever-diminishing non-preggy turtle club :cry:

Oh Trin, (Grin:haha:) I know, I'm only hours out of it and rather uncertain of stickyness:hugs: So I don't feel a fully fledged preggy turtle yet. And you're in good company with....

jaynie
sarachka
ginge
emandi (where are you?:flower:)
newbie
moomin 
elishiva (I want her to get an Italian digi, I think it's *Incinta 1-2* in Italian!)

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## Mollykins

How is Emandi? Does anyone know? Moomin?


----------



## TrinityMom

April, someone is spreading rumours about my sanctuary


----------



## mummyApril

havent heard anything from them :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- How long is a cat in heat for? And how can I make this easy on her... she seems so miserable.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> April, someone is spreading rumours about my sanctuary

well thats mature! people need to get lives really! hope its nothing too bad and the 'visit' is ok, i had a neighbour like that! although slightly different it was about my daughter! she got found out though! Karma my love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin- How long is a cat in heat for?

Normally about 3 or 4 days. Our one was in heat over the Easter weekend and and she was Siamese so REALLY bad. We ended up smearing Marmite on her at 3am on the third night in desperation because she was quiet while she was licking it off :blush: (she loved Marmite so it wasn't abuse or anything!) (just in case evil rumour-spreading biatches are reading this :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Now time for a proper catch up on my new phone :) it's very good. I can change colours and stuff wondering if I can attach! Might try... Pretty much been sorting this phone out all day! Love it now. 

 Molly your FIL sounds a foodie! What an idiot but at the end of the day at 8 months pregnant I would imagine you can do what you damn well like! Ignore the :tease: you know it's beat for Leo and that's only your choice and no one elses!  

 loving the bump pics you are all beautiful yummy mummies loving the variation in bumps.  

:hi: kit glad to see you having a rest and glad you are making progress in your ventured hopefully it will fly by to your maternity leave... How you getting on with this pot pic then?? 

I am doing generally well and appreciate your support regards me being preggo I might be just about to o so probably not because I can't see us having :sex: tonight! Soooo :shrug: I'm watching people play computer games :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly that's doofus*


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- How long is a cat in heat for?
> 
> Normally about 3 or 4 days. Our one was in heat over the Easter weekend and and she was Siamese so REALLY bad. We ended up smearing Marmite on her at 3am on the third night in desperation because she was quiet while she was licking it off :blush: (she loved Marmite so it wasn't abuse or anything!) (just in case evil rumour-spreading biatches are reading this :haha:)Click to expand...

Hah! That's so cute (and a good idea!). When my Priscilla was a kitten she had one heat before she was spayed... she's a ragdoll and has quite the set of vocal chords and WOW was she ever annoying!! And sluty!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin that's so mean about your sanctuary:nope: 
I just saw on TV a rhinocerous sanctuary where 14 rhinos were shot by braconniers in the night for their horns, and the rhinos had had their horns cut off anyway to try and prevent this scenario :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that's doofus*

:haha: I thought foodie might be another Uk-ism. :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly that's doofus*
> 
> :haha: I thought foodie might be another Uk-ism. :winkwink:Click to expand...

foodie hahahaha


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Now time for a proper catch up on my new phone :) it's very good. I can change colours and stuff wondering if I can attach! Might try... Pretty much been sorting this phone out all day! Love it now.
> 
> Molly your FIL sounds a foodie! What an idiot but at the end of the day at 8 months pregnant I would imagine you can do what you damn well like! Ignore the :tease: you know it's beat for Leo and that's only your choice and no one elses!
> 
> loving the bump pics you are all beautiful yummy mummies loving the variation in bumps.
> 
> :hi: kit glad to see you having a rest and glad you are making progress in your ventured hopefully it will fly by to your maternity leave... How you getting on with this pot pic then??
> 
> I am doing generally well and appreciate your support regards me being preggo I might be just about to o so probably not because I can't see us having :sex: tonight! Soooo :shrug: I'm watching people play computer games :(

Wow your new phone does fab posts:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

How could I other my lovely trim? Sorry that someone is this mean. If they know the rules and regs that you speak of then whoever has started this is effectively possibly (though I sincerely hope not) condemned some animals to death over a personal vendetta. I am VERY in to animals, a lot of them are nicer and have a higher moral code than most people I meet. Gooooood. I am infuriated for you. I really hope there is nothing further after this initial 'visit' goes ok. Is it like most things in this world where your success will be dependent on the 'visitor' assigned to your case?


----------



## firstbaby25

Fucking phone! Forget my lovely trin! Is how that should have read. Damn you auto correct what a bitch.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- How long is a cat in heat for?
> 
> Normally about 3 or 4 days. Our one was in heat over the Easter weekend and and she was Siamese so REALLY bad. We ended up smearing Marmite on her at 3am on the third night in desperation because she was quiet while she was licking it off :blush: (she loved Marmite so it wasn't abuse or anything!) (just in case evil rumour-spreading biatches are reading this :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! That's so cute (and a good idea!). When my Priscilla was a kitten she had one heat before she was spayed... she's a ragdoll and has quite the set of vocal chords and WOW was she ever annoying!! And sluty!! :haha:Click to expand...

She's driving me mad. I began suspecting it on Monday but by yesterday I was convinced she's in heat. This is her first and the vet I talked to months back said he wanted her to have one heat before spaying her. Not sure why though. :shrug: Anyway, she seems so blinking miserable and I don't know how to help. She's not interested in her food really and she meows A LOT. She is an attention seeker (more than usual) and I REALLY don't appreciate her climbing onto my tum when I'm sitting down and then turning her butt into my face. :sick: She vacillates between being "mellow" to running up and down the hall and around the rooms at break neck speeds. sigh. I hope it's over soon. Does their first heat last longer or shorter than an older cat? Or does it even matter? Sorry, first time cat owner here. :)


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- How long is a cat in heat for?
> 
> Normally about 3 or 4 days. Our one was in heat over the Easter weekend and and she was Siamese so REALLY bad. We ended up smearing Marmite on her at 3am on the third night in desperation because she was quiet while she was licking it off :blush: (she loved Marmite so it wasn't abuse or anything!) (just in case evil rumour-spreading biatches are reading this :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! That's so cute (and a good idea!). When my Priscilla was a kitten she had one heat before she was spayed... she's a ragdoll and has quite the set of vocal chords and WOW was she ever annoying!! And sluty!! :haha:Click to expand...

I know! They are so slutty! What was funny is that Starr (so named because she was stuck in a bucket of tar as a kitten :nope:), our other female we had was SO embarrassed for her :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin that's so mean about your sanctuary:nope:
> I just saw on TV a rhinocerous sanctuary where 14 rhinos were shot by braconniers in the night for their horns, and the rhinos had had their horns cut off anyway to try and prevent this scenario :cry:

It happens a lot. Recently a whole gang of poachers was caught and the worst part was that it was headed up by vets!


----------



## Sarachka

I got the results from my colposcopy and the cell abnormality has got worse since the summer. I need to have the LETZ procedure and they've booked it in for April 26th which is the day aunt flo is due and would mean no sex on my birthday. WHY can't ANYTHING go right for me, gynaecologically?!?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*MOLLY* DO NOT GO ON THE BOAT!!:boat:

I'm off to bed girls, I went to bed at 1am last night, then woke up at 4, then slept again at 6 til 8, and then a day of emotionhappydance:) so feeling pretty like getting into my cosy bed early and reading my book.
I think a desire for cosiness is a symptom:wacko: On Sunday in the woods with my MIL and DH and LO after rollerblading I told DH I dreamed of having a tent to put up with loads of covers in it that I could crawl into and have a snuggle. Not necessarily a sleep, I wanted to be conscious of how cosy I was, not oblivious in sleep! I keep having the same sensation, like right now!

So I'm off to be cosy:cloud9:

Nighty night all, thanks for sharing your excitement with me today, you're such a great bunch :hugs:

Oh yes Jaynie, I'd find out how to work the attachments on your new phone _just in case_ you want to post a squinter of a line in a couple of weeks:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey *NEWMUMMY* and *MUMMYAPRIL!!* A thought just crossed my mind- did your your chinese gender predictions turn out to be right? I can't remember what they were for you?


:nope: none of them where for Reece or this baby they all said girls the one's i tried and got predictions for, im so happy for you though B:hugs:i will be sending pinkmunkiepost soon :thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> April- Sorry about that ligament pain. It got me the other day, I stood up and took a step and almost fell over! Ouch!
> 
> Here it is... 19 weeks. Oh and everyone else... APRIL, KIT, CRUNCHIE, LUNA, ETC. I need pot pics from you too!! :D


Molly you popped :happydance:lovely bumpage!!




HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B - you're SO funny with that bacon!! Haha! Did you make all that yourself? Looks like something you creative munkie would do... and I'm not sure that's really something you just 'find' around the interwebs... :haha:
> 
> Congrats again on your little bean! Lots of sticky dust to you! :dust:
> 
> A Christmas baby! :cloud9: I was born 7 weeks early so I ended up being a Christmas baby - I'm just 9 days before Christmas. I have always quite liked having my birthday near Christmas, although I don't know any different ;)
> 
> Thanks Luna:hugs: All my own handiwork the bacon:smug:Click to expand...


:haha:only you Bethany could think of something like that LOL love it:thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> 17 weeks - and feeling flabby:wacko:

crunchster what flab seriously i wish i looked like that at 17 wks:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I got the results from my colposcopy and the cell abnormality has got worse since the summer. I need to have the LETZ procedure and they've booked it in for April 26th which is the day aunt flo is due and would mean no sex on my birthday. WHY can't ANYTHING go right for me, gynaecologically?!?!

oh darling :hugs: i had lots of problems in there before its not nice :/ i hope its not too harsh for you x


----------



## new mummy2010

AFM - my bebe is very,very low down and sitting nicely on my bladder im going for so many pee's its untrue and annoying spesh at night im not happy very tired and cranky with everyone at the mo ,is it normal to only feel the movements so very low down as i think its his hands unless he has turned wrong way round??? with reece it was always high up or middle movements?? 

kit cant wait for pot pic & red bedroom & nursery snaps

im off to bed after i have caught up now

congrats again B xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin that's so mean about your sanctuary:nope:
> I just saw on TV a rhinocerous sanctuary where 14 rhinos were shot by braconniers in the night for their horns, and the rhinos had had their horns cut off anyway to try and prevent this scenario :cry:
> 
> It happens a lot. Recently a whole gang of poachers was caught and the worst part was that it was headed up by vets!Click to expand...

Poachers! that's the English word I was looking for:dohh: So mean:nope:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *MOLLY* DO NOT GO ON THE BOAT!!:boat:
> 
> I'm off to bed girls, I went to bed at 1am last night, then woke up at 4, then slept again at 6 til 8, and then a day of emotionhappydance:) so feeling pretty like getting into my cosy bed early and reading my book.
> I think a desire for cosiness is a symptom:wacko: On Sunday in the woods with my MIL and DH and LO after rollerblading I told DH I dreamed of having a tent to put up with loads of covers in it that I could crawl into and have a snuggle. Not necessarily a sleep, I wanted to be conscious of how cosy I was, not oblivious in sleep! I keep having the same sensation, like right now!
> 
> So I'm off to be cosy:cloud9:
> 
> Nighty night all, thanks for sharing your excitement with me today, you're such a great bunch :hugs:
> 
> Oh yes Jaynie, I'd find out how to work the attachments on your new phone _just in case_ you want to post a squinter of a line in a couple of weeks:winkwink:

ah snuggle down and get some sleep :) x


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- your tent cozy sounds so nice! Sleep well and enjoy your first night KNOWING that Emily is snuggled in nice and cozy with you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh *Sarachka* that's pooey news. I'm sure it will all be fine though, and you'll get extra nice birthday presents in compensation:hugs: 

*Crunch!* have I missed pot pics from you? I'll have to go back to them in the morning on the fast computer, or I'll never get to bed!

*Jaynie* I think we're going to have fun with you and your new phone with auto correct:haha:

Really off to bed now:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I got the results from my colposcopy and the cell abnormality has got worse since the summer. I need to have the LETZ procedure and they've booked it in for April 26th which is the day aunt flo is due and would mean no sex on my birthday. WHY can't ANYTHING go right for me, gynaecologically?!?!

What does this mean love dove? I know it's not good but... that's the extent of it.


----------



## mummyApril

b n b is playing up again i wonder if they will fix it properly soon?!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> b n b is playing up again i wonder if they will fix it properly soon?!

It's kicked me out three times now. :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

its been taking me ages to even get back into it aswell and then il go to go onto my phone and itll work! i think there must be an overload! lol


----------



## Mollykins

Probably... I haven't been able to figure out a pattern for when BnB gets overloaded though. Last night at about 10pm my time it was blinking out... I was very confused. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

it seems to happen mid evening Uk time, im so undecided about dinner im having spagetti with pasta sauce and cheese, even though pasta makes me feel ill! lol


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> it seems to happen mid evening Uk time, im so undecided about dinner im having spagetti with pasta sauce and cheese, even though pasta makes me feel ill! lol

Mmm... spaghetti and garlic buttered bread.


----------



## mummyApril

ohh yh il get some garlic flatbread too  thanks for reminding me


----------



## mummyApril

have any of you seen the new Harry Potter movie?! would you think it is too scary for a 9 year old? x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> These are the most evil things EVER made!!! Dh bought them today because they were on sale for R6 (less than $1) and they are indecently nice
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/206936_10150222992349880_594719879_8548100_2546459_n.jpg
> 
> yummyyyyyyClick to expand...

Oh my looks so good! I hope they have them were I live bc now I want some!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> have any of you seen the new Harry Potter movie?! would you think it is too scary for a 9 year old? x

I haven't seen it but my OH and I have decided that we will not let the girls watch Harry Potter until they are about 8 years old. We've also decided that they have to read the book in order to watch the movie. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Well since I cant get Harry Potter 7 yet I am watching Harry Potter 6 (then Friday I will have 7!!!!!!! I am so excited) Its 4:30pm and I am sitting back with some pop corn and my movie...At 7 DH will be home with some chinese food yum num num and then at 8 American Idol will be on. GREAT NIGHT OF RELAXATION!


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry I took ages to post my pot pic...my friend phoned and here I am an hour and a half later...we had a lot to catch up on!

Anyway...I hope you agree I finally look preggo??? Please say yes :flower:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0214.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sorry I took ages to post my pot pic...my friend phoned and here I am an hour and a half later...we had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Anyway...I hope you agree I finally look preggo??? Please say yes :flower:

WHAT A CUTE BUMP!!!!!! YOU LOOK PREGNANT!!!!! Im so glad someones on....By the time I get home and sit back and get ready to chat everyones in bed :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks addie :hugs:

Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:

Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?

LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...

You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:

Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Kit- you look so gorgeous you little preggy pot-owner you. :hugs: I think I'll cry now. :cry: I remember when you were in denial about being pregnant just 'cause one dodgy boob/armpit. :haha: You know, on my scan date, this thread will have been "alive" for 6 months. Aww... I am feeling all kinds of lovey. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...
> 
> You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:
> 
> Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?Click to expand...

We threw out our possible girls name a while back and now we have nothing and we not even going to try and find a girls name until the u/s tech tells us to... IF she tells us to. :winkwink: How would you pronounce Cara?


----------



## Crunchie

Kit ! Fabbo bump its so lovely xxx 

I have a hen party sat night and I am chuffed I can still zip a couple
Of frocks up xxxxxx toot toot


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...
> 
> You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:
> 
> Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?Click to expand...

OH I like both of those names!!! I do know that the middle name for a girl will be rose or rosalie after my grandmother. I do like Makenzie, Hannah, Charlotte and Emily (his cousin is pregnant now and she may use Charlotte!!!) Boys I like Zackary.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...
> 
> You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:
> 
> Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?Click to expand...
> 
> OH I like both of those names!!! I do know that the middle name for a girl will be rose or rosalie after my grandmother. I do like Makenzie, Hannah, Charlotte and Emily (his cousin is pregnant now and she may use Charlotte!!!) Boys I like Zackary.Click to expand...

I love Charlotte... and Amelia... Claire... but I'm not sure I love them _enough_, you know?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh Kit- you look so gorgeous you little preggy pot-owner you. :hugs: I think I'll cry now. :cry: I remember when you were in denial about being pregnant just 'cause one dodgy boob/armpit. :haha: You know, on my scan date, this thread will have been "alive" for 6 months. Aww... I am feeling all kinds of lovey. :cloud9:

Ahh thank you my lovely :friends: You know, I can hardly believe how long it's been since we "met" but then when I think about all that's happened - the good, the bad and the sad - we could write some turtle memoirs! This is THE BESTEST thread on B&B with THE BESTEST people on it. I'm NEVER leaving (just taking the odd sabbatical for decorating/work purposes you understand :winkwink:) I nuv you all :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...
> 
> You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:
> 
> Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?Click to expand...
> 
> OH I like both of those names!!! I do know that the middle name for a girl will be rose or rosalie after my grandmother. I do like Makenzie, Hannah, Charlotte and Emily (his cousin is pregnant now and she may use Charlotte!!!) Boys I like Zackary.Click to expand...
> 
> I love Charlotte... and Amelia... Claire... but I'm not sure I love them _enough_, you know?Click to expand...

I know what you mean I like Hannah but not sure if I love it enough to use it. DH does not like Mackenzie (I think Zack would be the name for a boy we both like that) Imagine I have 2 babies to name!!!!! That will be hard!!! I liked Amelia till I looked up its meaning. One of the meanings scared me so it turned me off so I will no longer look up meanings of names.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kit- you look so gorgeous you little preggy pot-owner you. :hugs: I think I'll cry now. :cry: I remember when you were in denial about being pregnant just 'cause one dodgy boob/armpit. :haha: You know, on my scan date, this thread will have been "alive" for 6 months. Aww... I am feeling all kinds of lovey. :cloud9:
> 
> Ahh thank you my lovely :friends: You know, I can hardly believe how long it's been since we "met" but then when I think about all that's happened - the good, the bad and the sad - we could write some turtle memoirs! This is THE BESTEST thread on B&B with THE BESTEST people on it. I'm NEVER leaving (just taking the odd sabbatical for decorating/work purposes you understand :winkwink:) I nuv you all :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree it is the best thread with the best people!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...
> 
> You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:
> 
> Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?Click to expand...
> 
> We threw out our possible girls name a while back and now we have nothing and we not even going to try and find a girls name until the u/s tech tells us to... IF she tells us to. :winkwink: How would you pronounce Cara?Click to expand...

Quite right Molly...Leo should suffice! :thumbup:
Cara is just as simple as it looks Ca-ra. I also like Kayla for a girl...and I think you suggested Kiara also which I used to really like except I know a little girl with that name now and she's horribly spoiled and it's put me off :nope:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Kit ! Fabbo bump its so lovely xxx
> 
> I have a hen party sat night and I am chuffed I can still zip a couple
> Of frocks up xxxxxx toot toot

A hen party thats funny! I love all the sayings!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kit- you look so gorgeous you little preggy pot-owner you. :hugs: I think I'll cry now. :cry: I remember when you were in denial about being pregnant just 'cause one dodgy boob/armpit. :haha: You know, on my scan date, this thread will have been "alive" for 6 months. Aww... I am feeling all kinds of lovey. :cloud9:
> 
> Ahh thank you my lovely :friends: You know, I can hardly believe how long it's been since we "met" but then when I think about all that's happened - the good, the bad and the sad - we could write some turtle memoirs! This is THE BESTEST thread on B&B with THE BESTEST people on it. I'm NEVER leaving (just taking the odd sabbatical for decorating/work purposes you understand :winkwink:) I nuv you all :hugs:Click to expand...

And moving purposes! And Bahama purposes! :haha: I completely agree though, we seem to have the best group of people here on this, the best thread ever. I absolutely adore :kiss: all of you. I hope BnB never leaves/shuts down. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kit ! Fabbo bump its so lovely xxx
> 
> I have a hen party sat night and I am chuffed I can still zip a couple
> Of frocks up xxxxxx toot toot

Oooo, enjoy your hen do m'love! I do miss my own clothes so enjoy while you can still wear them :thumbup:

Your little pot is beautiful too :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit ! Fabbo bump its so lovely xxx
> 
> I have a hen party sat night and I am chuffed I can still zip a couple
> Of frocks up xxxxxx toot toot
> 
> A hen party thats funny! I love all the sayings!!!Click to expand...

Is it that a uk saying ? Xxxxx


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit ! Fabbo bump its so lovely xxx
> 
> I have a hen party sat night and I am chuffed I can still zip a couple
> Of frocks up xxxxxx toot toot
> 
> A hen party thats funny! I love all the sayings!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Is it that a uk saying ? XxxxxClick to expand...

Yes I love the UK sayings. I use them now and people look at me :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...
> 
> You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:
> 
> Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?Click to expand...
> 
> We threw out our possible girls name a while back and now we have nothing and we not even going to try and find a girls name until the u/s tech tells us to... IF she tells us to. :winkwink: How would you pronounce Cara?Click to expand...
> 
> Quite right Molly...Leo should suffice! :thumbup:
> Cara is just as simple as it looks Ca-ra. I also like Kayla for a girl...and I think you suggested Kiara also which I used to really like except I know a little girl with that name now and she's horribly spoiled and it's put me off :nope:Click to expand...

If it's a girl, we might have to settle for Leona. :haha: I quite like Cara actually. :thumbup: I offered up Kirsten to my OH once and he made the most dreadful face... apparently he has a *ahem* (fat) mean and evil second cousin named Kirsten and she's royally destroyed that name for him. Shame. :nope: I really wish people wouldn't give their names a bad reputation.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit ! Fabbo bump its so lovely xxx
> 
> I have a hen party sat night and I am chuffed I can still zip a couple
> Of frocks up xxxxxx toot toot
> 
> Oooo, enjoy your hen do m'love! I do miss my own clothes so enjoy while you can still wear them :thumbup:
> 
> Your little pot is beautiful too :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I can't wait to see your pics of the nursery .... Will be great to see a gender neutral room
Xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...
> 
> You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:
> 
> Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?Click to expand...
> 
> OH I like both of those names!!! I do know that the middle name for a girl will be rose or rosalie after my grandmother. I do like Makenzie, Hannah, Charlotte and Emily (his cousin is pregnant now and she may use Charlotte!!!) Boys I like Zackary.Click to expand...

All nice names addie...Rosalie reminds me of Twilight now..that reminds me, I haven't watched them for AGES! Must have a marathon Twilight session :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

What in the world is a hen party? I'm thinking feathers? :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

A hen party is a celebration of the last (supposed) night of freedom for a bride to be here in the UK, the stag do is exactly the same but for the groom :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs:
> 
> Now instead of people not realising I'm pregnant, I'm just getting the disbelief when I tell them I have less than 12 weeks to go! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway..how are you and how was your day in the "hell hole"? No signs of the witch showing her ugly face today I hope?
> 
> LOL ur so close its so excitinggg!!!! Hell was hell as usual lol only 50 days to go (school days that is) No the :witch: has not come back. What a bad witch tho bc I would not have canceled my appointment for today if not for her but its ok ill go on Monday. I just cant wait its taking 4ever for it to start but its worth waiting for. SOOO do you have any names???Click to expand...
> 
> You're right addie...it will be so worth the wait when everything starts happening. I'm looking forward to going through it with you :thumbup:
> 
> Names.....well, I like Finlay for a boy and OH likes Cara for a girl but nothing has been totally decided. We might have a change of heart like Molly :shrug: Do you have names planned for the future?Click to expand...
> 
> We threw out our possible girls name a while back and now we have nothing and we not even going to try and find a girls name until the u/s tech tells us to... IF she tells us to. :winkwink: How would you pronounce Cara?Click to expand...
> 
> Quite right Molly...Leo should suffice! :thumbup:
> Cara is just as simple as it looks Ca-ra. I also like Kayla for a girl...and I think you suggested Kiara also which I used to really like except I know a little girl with that name now and she's horribly spoiled and it's put me off :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> If it's a girl, we might have to settle for Leona. :haha: I quite like Cara actually. :thumbup: I offered up Kirsten to my OH once and he made the most dreadful face... apparently he has a *ahem* (fat) mean and evil second cousin named Kirsten and she's royally destroyed that name for him. Shame. :nope: I really wish people wouldn't give their names a bad reputation.Click to expand...

As a teacher I try and not let the child influence my name choices (its hard) There will be no names left!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> What in the world is a hen party? I'm thinking feathers? :shrug:

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I only know what it is because of a movie I saw that had a Hen party!


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: My youngest handed me a dolly and asked me to "hold her" I said, "I'd rather not." She forced it anyway so I tossed dolly in the air and caught her. DD was excited for one second then gasped and said, "Mommy, don't throw her like that!" I did it one more time and she flew to far and I didn't catch her and she hit the coffee table. She said, "YOU BROKE HER HEAD! You are not allowed to hold her any MORE!" :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit ! Fabbo bump its so lovely xxx
> 
> I have a hen party sat night and I am chuffed I can still zip a couple
> Of frocks up xxxxxx toot toot
> 
> Oooo, enjoy your hen do m'love! I do miss my own clothes so enjoy while you can still wear them :thumbup:
> 
> Your little pot is beautiful too :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I can't wait to see your pics of the nursery .... Will be great to see a gender neutral room
> XxxxClick to expand...

Well it's coming on although my furniture won't be delivered till next month so bear with me. Have you decided colours etc for your nursery?


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Ginge. I was wondering... is it a farm thing? :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: My youngest handed me a dolly and asked me to "hold her" I said, "I'd rather not." She forced it anyway so I tossed dolly in the air and caught her. DD was excited for one second then gasped and said, "Mommy, don't throw her like that!" I did it one more time and she flew to far and I didn't catch her and she hit the coffee table. She said, "YOU BROKE HER HEAD! You are not allowed to hold her any MORE!" :rofl:

LOL stay away from the dolly :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

No, the bride usually ends up with a feather boa and bunny ears though :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: My youngest handed me a dolly and asked me to "hold her" I said, "I'd rather not." She forced it anyway so I tossed dolly in the air and caught her. DD was excited for one second then gasped and said, "Mommy, don't throw her like that!" I did it one more time and she flew to far and I didn't catch her and she hit the coffee table. She said, "YOU BROKE HER HEAD! You are not allowed to hold her any MORE!" :rofl:

:haha:

Well that told you! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit we have a brown carpet laid not long ago .... So White furniture and I would like to keep it browns but I would love a feature wall that could be boy or girl
!


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> No, the bride usually ends up with a feather boa and bunny ears though :haha:

Very playboy! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> No, the bride usually ends up with a feather boa and bunny ears though :haha:

:haha: Amongst other things!! :winkwink: 

How are you lovely Ginge? Haven't chatted with you in ages - missed you :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: My youngest handed me a dolly and asked me to "hold her" I said, "I'd rather not." She forced it anyway so I tossed dolly in the air and caught her. DD was excited for one second then gasped and said, "Mommy, don't throw her like that!" I did it one more time and she flew to far and I didn't catch her and she hit the coffee table. She said, "YOU BROKE HER HEAD! You are not allowed to hold her any MORE!" :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Well that told you! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm still laughing about it. 

On another note, I am listening to The Hollies and the first tiny ray of sun today is shining into the room. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kit we have a brown carpet laid not long ago .... So White furniture and I would like to keep it browns but I would love a feature wall that could be boy or girl
> !

Sounds good...and very appropriate for my fellow team yellow member :friends: I've done opposite walls the same...2 walls brilliant white, 2 walls soft grey and an ivory carpet...'twill be lovely and calm I hope, at least that's what I'm going for :shrug:


----------



## addie25

What is a slit git???


----------



## x-ginge-x

Right now, very lonely, OH has been at his sisters since sunday....haven't seen him at all, all because her bloke is in birmingham with a work project she demands my OH goes and 'helps' her because shes apparently disabled (yeah right). To be quite fair i've had enough of her. I want to move as far away as possible...America would be nice. He never says no to her. I'm considering telling him to go live with his mother again and i'll move on and forget about TTC because frankly, I have had enough of that too.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: My youngest handed me a dolly and asked me to "hold her" I said, "I'd rather not." She forced it anyway so I tossed dolly in the air and caught her. DD was excited for one second then gasped and said, "Mommy, don't throw her like that!" I did it one more time and she flew to far and I didn't catch her and she hit the coffee table. She said, "YOU BROKE HER HEAD! You are not allowed to hold her any MORE!" :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Well that told you! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'm still laughing about it.
> 
> On another note, I am listening to The Hollies and the first tiny ray of sun today is shining into the room. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oooo, which song by the Hollies? Or maybe an album?


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Right now, very lonely, OH has been at his sisters since sunday....haven't seen him at all, all because her bloke is in birmingham with a work project she demands my OH goes and 'helps' her because shes apparently disabled (yeah right). To be quite fair i've had enough of her. I want to move as far away as possible...America would be nice. He never says no to her. I'm considering telling him to go live with his mother again and i'll move on and forget about TTC because frankly, I have had enough of that too.

:( I'm so sorry Ginge. Make sure you try and fix things by communicating with your OH before you do anything drastic. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

something like this 

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/...um=organic&utm_campaign=google_product_search


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> What is a slit git???

:saywhat:

I have absolutely no idea :shrug:

A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????


----------



## Crunchie

something like this 

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/...um=organic&utm_campaign=google_product_search


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: My youngest handed me a dolly and asked me to "hold her" I said, "I'd rather not." She forced it anyway so I tossed dolly in the air and caught her. DD was excited for one second then gasped and said, "Mommy, don't throw her like that!" I did it one more time and she flew to far and I didn't catch her and she hit the coffee table. She said, "YOU BROKE HER HEAD! You are not allowed to hold her any MORE!" :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Well that told you! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'm still laughing about it.
> 
> On another note, I am listening to The Hollies and the first tiny ray of sun today is shining into the room. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, which song by the Hollies? Or maybe an album?Click to expand...

Long Cool Woman. :cloud9: Bliss.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...

They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...

:haha: Change the slit to slut and you have?? Slut git... git slut... mean slut. :haha: aren't they all? Oh shoot me, I'm rude. :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Right now, very lonely, OH has been at his sisters since sunday....haven't seen him at all, all because her bloke is in birmingham with a work project she demands my OH goes and 'helps' her because shes apparently disabled (yeah right). To be quite fair i've had enough of her. I want to move as far away as possible...America would be nice. He never says no to her. I'm considering telling him to go live with his mother again and i'll move on and forget about TTC because frankly, I have had enough of that too.

Sorry Ginge. It can't be easy trying to compete with the level of family ties that OH obviously has. You need to sit him down and explain that sometimes you need to come first. Just wait till you're nice and calm and not going to explode...exploding always feels great at the time then not so much later on :nope:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Right now, very lonely, OH has been at his sisters since sunday....haven't seen him at all, all because her bloke is in birmingham with a work project she demands my OH goes and 'helps' her because shes apparently disabled (yeah right). To be quite fair i've had enough of her. I want to move as far away as possible...America would be nice. He never says no to her. I'm considering telling him to go live with his mother again and i'll move on and forget about TTC because frankly, I have had enough of that too.
> 
> :( I'm so sorry Ginge. Make sure you try and fix things by communicating with your OH before you do anything drastic. :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree talk to him about it. TTC can be very stressful and we just have to try hard not to attack our partners :shrug: MY dh keeps drinking red bull and I was told that is not good for sperm so I get on him for that!!!!!! I just want injections to start come on injections!!!!!!! (Who would ever have thought I would be excited for daily shots):shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Right now, very lonely, OH has been at his sisters since sunday....haven't seen him at all, all because her bloke is in birmingham with a work project she demands my OH goes and 'helps' her because shes apparently disabled (yeah right). To be quite fair i've had enough of her. I want to move as far away as possible...America would be nice. He never says no to her. I'm considering telling him to go live with his mother again and i'll move on and forget about TTC because frankly, I have had enough of that too.
> 
> :( I'm so sorry Ginge. Make sure you try and fix things by communicating with your OH before you do anything drastic. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am sick of trying to communicate with him he simply ignores me. Hes supposedly coming home tomorrow so his sister can drop us off in town and 'save us money' I couldn't care less about her taking us. Shes pathetic. I'm going out with mother instead he can do what he likes but seeing as he has no key to get in, he will have to wait till I decide to come home.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Right now, very lonely, OH has been at his sisters since sunday....haven't seen him at all, all because her bloke is in birmingham with a work project she demands my OH goes and 'helps' her because shes apparently disabled (yeah right). To be quite fair i've had enough of her. I want to move as far away as possible...America would be nice. He never says no to her. I'm considering telling him to go live with his mother again and i'll move on and forget about TTC because frankly, I have had enough of that too.
> 
> :( I'm so sorry Ginge. Make sure you try and fix things by communicating with your OH before you do anything drastic. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sick of trying to communicate with him he simply ignores me. Hes supposedly coming home tomorrow so his sister can drop us off in town and 'save us money' I couldn't care less about her taking us. Shes pathetic. I'm going out with mother instead he can do what he likes but seeing as he has no key to get in, he will have to wait till I decide to come home.Click to expand...

Awww Im sorry u 2 are not seeing eye to eye. My dh got made at me and erased all of my shows on the dvr!!!!!!!!!! What a git LOOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLLOLOL that was a long time ago but one of the meanest things he has done. I couldn't watch any of my shows. It was pretty funny tho I didn't get mad I laughed about it!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> something like this
> 
> https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/...um=organic&utm_campaign=google_product_search

Ah that's so cute! Never seen that type of paper before. Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?

If I am to make a guess it would be a looser????? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Im so bored of America I wish I lived in England! I really miss my family in France I have to go there in the next couple of years!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Change the slit to slut and you have?? Slut git... git slut... mean slut. :haha: aren't they all? Oh shoot me, I'm rude. :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Harry Potter has a lot to answer for! :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Change the slit to slut and you have?? Slut git... git slut... mean slut. :haha: aren't they all? Oh shoot me, I'm rude. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Harry Potter has a lot to answer for! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Adorable paper Crunch! 

Ginger snap girl- I can only imagine how frustrating that is. :nope: Either way, whatever you choose to do... we are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...

id say it was non muggle word Addie lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

tosser usually means fool/idiot/pratt/loser


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?

ohhhh thats a rude word !!!

so when a man goes "solo" you could say he was having a quick toss 

so abit like wanker :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?

:rofl:

Now I'm really laughing hard!!! A tosser is *ahem* generally a term used to derogatorily describe a man who frequently "pleasures" himself. If you've ever heard the term "wanker", it's the same. It's just a rude term widely used in the UK...even on HP :shock: What would Dumbledore say???


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id say it was non muggle word Addie lolClick to expand...

it stinks being a muggle :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I WISH I wrote those books!!! I got rejected by a NYC agent today!!!! Come on people take me on!


----------



## Mollykins

The one BIG problem I have with America is that we are so YOUNG as a country and lordy do we act like it!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?

its another word for wanker


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> tosser usually means fool/idiot/pratt/loser

oh yes your much better than explaining things than me 

:hugs:sorry your feeling lonely.... I sturggle with this myself sometimes ....sitting in a room of people feeling very alone :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?
> 
> ohhhh thats a rude word !!!
> 
> so when a man goes "solo" you could say he was having a quick toss
> 
> so abit like wanker :haha:Click to expand...

:shock:


----------



## Crunchie

I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?
> 
> ohhhh thats a rude word !!!
> 
> so when a man goes "solo" you could say he was having a quick toss
> 
> so abit like wanker :haha:Click to expand...

I love the word wanker!!!!!! It's 2 funny!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id say it was non muggle word Addie lolClick to expand...
> 
> it stinks being a muggle :shrug:Click to expand...

oh im not muggle :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!

LOL fanny!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id say it was non muggle word Addie lolClick to expand...
> 
> it stinks being a muggle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im not muggle :winkwink:Click to expand...

OOO cast a preggy spell on me!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Now I'm really laughing hard!!! A tosser is *ahem* generally a term used to derogatorily describe a man who frequently "pleasures" himself. If you've ever heard the term "wanker", it's the same. It's just a rude term widely used in the UK...even on HP :shock: What would Dumbledore say???Click to expand...

:shock: Oh my... :rofl: I am dying over here... :rofl: :rofl: It kills me that he called his own self a tosser- my goodness! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I WISH I wrote those books!!! I got rejected by a NYC agent today!!!! Come on people take me on!

Apparently Harry Potter/JK Rowling was rejected many, many times before success so you hang in there! All good character forming stuff (although crappy at the time)


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...

What about your "front bottom"??? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id say it was non muggle word Addie lolClick to expand...
> 
> it stinks being a muggle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im not muggle :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> OOO cast a preggy spell on me!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

pregnato incantatum?! lol


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...

and and and and .......that guy is full of spunk :dohh: they say that all the time on some programs :blush:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I WISH I wrote those books!!! I got rejected by a NYC agent today!!!! Come on people take me on!
> 
> Apparently Harry Potter/JK Rowling was rejected many, many times before success so you hang in there! All good character forming stuff (although crappy at the time)Click to expand...

Yes she was rejected over and over those people must be kicking themselves. My book does no compare to her amazingggggggggg books but I think it is work printing. Kids will really enjoy it especially if I turn it into a series.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id say it was non muggle word Addie lolClick to expand...
> 
> it stinks being a muggle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im not muggle :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> OOO cast a preggy spell on me!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> pregnato incantatum?! lolClick to expand...

It's pregnaTO, not pregNAto. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

:hugs: to you ginge men can be so dumb sometimes! i know i have one of those :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...

:rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:


----------



## addie25

mummyapril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> what is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> they just said it in harry potter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id say it was non muggle word addie lolClick to expand...
> 
> it stinks being a muggle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im not muggle :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> ooo cast a preggy spell on me!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> pregnato incantatum?! LolClick to expand...

yay great spell i can feel it working. They will call me next week now and tell me its a go and i can start next month!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id say it was non muggle word Addie lolClick to expand...
> 
> it stinks being a muggle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im not muggle :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> OOO cast a preggy spell on me!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> pregnato incantatum?! lolClick to expand...
> 
> It's pregnaTO, not pregNAto. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: how funny! i had to tell my OH our convo as he looked at me weirdly for laughing to myself :)


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...

lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I WISH I wrote those books!!! I got rejected by a NYC agent today!!!! Come on people take me on!
> 
> Apparently Harry Potter/JK Rowling was rejected many, many times before success so you hang in there! All good character forming stuff (although crappy at the time)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she was rejected over and over those people must be kicking themselves. My book does no compare to her amazingggggggggg books but I think it is work printing. Kids will really enjoy it especially if I turn it into a series.Click to expand...

Ooooo, that would be fantastic! Will you still speak to us when you're a big shot writer?? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...

how about muff :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id say it was non muggle word Addie lolClick to expand...
> 
> it stinks being a muggle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im not muggle :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> OOO cast a preggy spell on me!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> pregnato incantatum?! lolClick to expand...
> 
> It's pregnaTO, not pregNAto. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: how funny! i had to tell my OH our convo as he looked at me weirdly for laughing to myself :)Click to expand...

pregnaTO LOL ok Hermione ... Watch out now trolls could be around the corner! and yes my DH looks at me funny all the time. I am an odd ball!


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...

whats a muff lol!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...

flange? lol


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I WISH I wrote those books!!! I got rejected by a NYC agent today!!!! Come on people take me on!
> 
> Apparently Harry Potter/JK Rowling was rejected many, many times before success so you hang in there! All good character forming stuff (although crappy at the time)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she was rejected over and over those people must be kicking themselves. My book does no compare to her amazingggggggggg books but I think it is work printing. Kids will really enjoy it especially if I turn it into a series.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, that would be fantastic! Will you still speak to us when you're a big shot writer?? :shrug:Click to expand...

yes I will send all our beautiful babies turtle mail and you can read them my book when they get older!


----------



## addie25

Hopefully one day all the people who rejected me will kick themselves for being tossers!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...

But a muff is for your hands to keep them warm. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







muff.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> flange? lolClick to expand...

minge :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> But a muff is for your hands to keep them warm. :rofl:Click to expand...

I love the muff!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> flange? lolClick to expand...

Is flange like flan, the dessert? :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> But a muff is for your hands to keep them warm. :rofl:Click to expand...

thats a big fluffy muff


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> But a muff is for your hands to keep them warm. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thats a big fluffy muffClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## addie25

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:Click to expand...

what I went to the US for the first time they were selling fanny packs everywhere ..... I was like MUM......whats that MEAN???


----------



## mummyApril

hey whats a douche bag?


----------



## Mollykins

I'm losing my mind over here. The girls keep looking at me funny and saying, "What is so funny mommy?" :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> hey whats a douche bag?

:shock: :blush:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> what I went to the US for the first time they were selling fanny packs everywhere ..... I was like MUM......whats that MEAN???Click to expand...

LOL A fanny pack please tell me u didnt buy one!:shrug::shrug::shrug: only wankers buy one in the USA


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> But a muff is for your hands to keep them warm. :rofl:Click to expand...

You can do whatever you like with your muff my lovely but I'm certainly not using mine to keep my hands warm!! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...

Is douche bag a term in england as well????


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> hey whats a douche bag?

Um... oh gee... I don't know how to explain this one... Addie??


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> LOL fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!!!! IT'S TOO RUDE!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> how about muff :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> But a muff is for your hands to keep them warm. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You can do whatever you like with your muff my lovely but I'm certainly not using mine to keep my hands warm!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## addie25

I would stay away from that one unless :dohh: its a dirty dirty word. Someone called me that when i was 13 and then the next day they had a broken finger....Don't mess with a girl with older brothers :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> what I went to the US for the first time they were selling fanny packs everywhere ..... I was like MUM......whats that MEAN???Click to expand...
> 
> LOL A fanny pack please tell me u didnt buy one!:shrug::shrug::shrug: only wankers buy one in the USAClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: no I thought it was for my lady garden !!!! lol xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> what I went to the US for the first time they were selling fanny packs everywhere ..... I was like MUM......whats that MEAN???Click to expand...
> 
> LOL A fanny pack please tell me u didnt buy one!:shrug::shrug::shrug: only wankers buy one in the USAClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Oh, my sides actually hurt and I'm proving to OH that he's right and I am indeed nuts! :tease:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> Um... oh gee... I don't know how to explain this one... Addie??Click to expand...

I have heard this but I have no idea what it means :shrug:


----------



## addie25

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> what I went to the US for the first time they were selling fanny packs everywhere ..... I was like MUM......whats that MEAN???Click to expand...
> 
> LOL A fanny pack please tell me u didnt buy one!:shrug::shrug::shrug: only wankers buy one in the USAClick to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: no I thought it was for my lady garden !!!! lol xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...

is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lol


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> Um... oh gee... I don't know how to explain this one... Addie??Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard this but I have no idea what it means :shrug:Click to expand...

OK cover your eyes if you dont want to see the definition............ :dohh: It is a dirty way of saying a girls private part to put it lightly.......


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...

Well, here it goes, straight from the slang term dictionary... a douche bag is someone who has surpassed the levels of jerk and a$$hole, however not yet reached f****r or motherf****r status. *ahem*


----------



## kit_cat

So douche bag.......we just need to know what douche is? I always thought a douche was cleansing of the undercarriage...or minge/lady garden/muff etc :shrug: As in you'd have a douche in the bidet??


----------



## mummyApril

well a few people use it a lot over here but i dont think we actually know what it is!


----------



## addie25

I just called DH to tell him about our convo and i was laughing so hard i was crying and he got all scared that i was upset lol :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...

bearded oyster ?


----------



## Mollykins

Or another definition for douche bag is: A douchebag is a pretentious, sugar coated pr*ck, but with emphasis on pretentious and sugar coated.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> So douche bag.......we just need to know what douche is? I always thought a douche was cleansing of the undercarriage...or minge/lady garden/muff etc :shrug: As in you'd have a douche in the bidet??

its pronounced differently but i know what you mean!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well, here it goes, straight from the slang term dictionary... a douche bag is someone who has surpassed the levels of jerk and a$$hole, however not yet reached f****r or motherf****r status. *ahem*Click to expand...

:rofl: LOVE IT!!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well, here it goes, straight from the slang term dictionary... a douche bag is someone who has surpassed the levels of jerk and a$$hole, however not yet reached f****r or motherf****r status. *ahem*Click to expand...

That is true as well but around where I live if you get called a douche you are being called a dirty private part ... :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> So douche bag.......we just need to know what douche is? I always thought a douche was cleansing of the undercarriage...or minge/lady garden/muff etc :shrug: As in you'd have a douche in the bidet??

That's what it is in it's intended sense but as a slang term it changes a bit.


----------



## mummyApril

what a funny convo! haha


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> So douche bag.......we just need to know what douche is? I always thought a douche was cleansing of the undercarriage...or minge/lady garden/muff etc :shrug: As in you'd have a douche in the bidet??

oh you sound so prim !!!! doucehing in the bidet


----------



## addie25

OK final definition is you get called a douche you are being told u have to much dirt in your lady garden :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Either way, if someone cuts you off in traffic or steals your lunch... definite douche bag.


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...

velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:


----------



## addie25

mollykins said:


> either way, if someone cuts you off in traffic or steals your lunch... Definite douche bag.

agreed!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So douche bag.......we just need to know what douche is? I always thought a douche was cleansing of the undercarriage...or minge/lady garden/muff etc :shrug: As in you'd have a douche in the bidet??
> 
> oh you sound so prim !!!! doucehing in the bidetClick to expand...

Well one must keep ones "Brian Blessed" fresh you know :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and most important... both men and women can be douche bags... in fact, I've only ever heard men be called douche bags. :-k Fascinating...


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...

lol never heard of velcro triangle!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

i am in bed with the notebook and I am wetting myself with laughter xxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...

iv never heard of these haha where did you get them from! in essex twat is common lol


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OK final definition is you get called a douche you are being told u have to much dirt in your lady garden :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

:haha: A dirty lady garden in need of weeding maybe :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...

Oh ew. Wait... velcro?? Are things suppose to stick to your triangle? :rofl:


----------



## addie25

I fancy this conversation (does that make sense???) :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> iv never heard of these haha where did you get them from! in essex twat is common lolClick to expand...

the hubby .....next to me !!!! 

birth cannon :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> i am in bed with the notebook and I am wetting myself with laughter xxxxxx

Quick! Run to the loo! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Either way, if someone cuts you off in traffic or steals your lunch... definite douche bag.

Duly noted and will be used :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> i am in bed with the notebook and I am wetting myself with laughter xxxxxx

i thought you were goin to say dictionary looking up all these words lol


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OK final definition is you get called a douche you are being told u have to much dirt in your lady garden :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> :haha: A dirty lady garden in need of weeding maybe :shrug:Click to expand...

LOL yes!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:



> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> iv never heard of these haha where did you get them from! in essex twat is common lolClick to expand...
> 
> the hubby .....next to me !!!!
> 
> birth cannon :shrug:Click to expand...

Birth CANNON!?? My word! :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ew. Wait... velcro?? Are things suppose to stick to your triangle? :rofl:Click to expand...

:sick:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ew. Wait... velcro?? Are things suppose to stick to your triangle? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...

maybe if your a douche ?????


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ew. Wait... velcro?? Are things suppose to stick to your triangle? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ew. Wait... velcro?? Are things suppose to stick to your triangle? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe if your a douche ?????Click to expand...

Or in NEED of one! :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

toosh and gusit my OH just suggested i tell you hes so charming!


----------



## Crunchie

I must go ladies..... you have really made me smile xxxx


love u all lots xxxxxx

night night xxx


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I fancy this conversation (does that make sense???) :dohh:

:rofl:

So funny. I'm crying now.... may go into early labour....too much :rofl:


----------



## addie25

crunchie said:


> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! Surely not as bad as muff? LolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? Pink taco ? Fur burger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh ew. Wait... Velcro?? Are things suppose to stick to your triangle? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe if your a douche ?????Click to expand...

yes a douche would get things stuck to the triangle!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> I must go ladies..... you have really made me smile xxxx
> 
> 
> love u all lots xxxxxx
> 
> night night xxx

Wetting yourself is just like friendship, everyone can see it, but only you can feel it's warmth. :haha:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> i fancy this conversation (does that make sense???) :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> So funny. I'm crying now.... May go into early labour....too much :rofl:Click to expand...

and when the doctor asks you why you went into early labour you tell him its all because of a douche!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> I must go ladies..... you have really made me smile xxxx
> 
> 
> love u all lots xxxxxx
> 
> night night xxx

aww :hugs: try not to pee yourself lol night night hun sleep well xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I fancy this conversation (does that make sense???) :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> So funny. I'm crying now.... may go into early labour....too much :rofl:Click to expand...

No early labour just good laughs. :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey whats a douche bag?
> 
> :shock: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> is it that bad?! surely not as bad as muff? lolClick to expand...
> 
> bearded oyster ?Click to expand...
> 
> velcro triangle ? pink taco ? fur burger :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> iv never heard of these haha where did you get them from! in essex twat is common lolClick to expand...
> 
> the hubby .....next to me !!!!
> 
> birth cannon :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Birth CANNON!?? My word! :rofl:Click to expand...

That's put a mental image in my head of babies with little black helmets and capes flying out of front bottoms :shock: I'm too weird :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

I shall leave you with......................bikini biscuit xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> i fancy this conversation (does that make sense???) :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> So funny. I'm crying now.... May go into early labour....too much :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> and when the doctor asks you why you went into early labour you tell him its all because of a douche!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh me oh my. It IS time for all you Uk-mama's to get some sleep. 

All I can say is Holly and Sarachka especially are going to be sad to have missed this convo. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Yes i hope they go back and read it to get a good laugh!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I shall leave you with......................bikini biscuit xxxx

:haha: I seriously have never heard that in my life. What an education we've had tonight...we're so multi-cultured on here eh? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

very interesting i do hope i dont dream of velcro triangles though! lol


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I shall leave you with......................bikini biscuit xxxx
> 
> :haha: I seriously have never heard that in my life. What an education we've had tonight...we're so multi-cultured on here eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...

YES WE ARE MULTI-CULTURED... Who needs school when you have B&B!


----------



## addie25

my dh is looking at me like i am barking mad (ok does that make sense)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I shall leave you with......................bikini biscuit xxxx
> 
> :haha: I seriously have never heard that in my life. What an education we've had tonight...we're so multi-cultured on here eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh absolutely! We'll be able to identify (and insult) people and... people parts in at least 2 different countries now. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh me oh my. It IS time for all you Uk-mama's to get some sleep.
> 
> All I can say is Holly and Sarachka especially are going to be sad to have missed this convo. :haha:

Yes, as usual you're right Molly...it's definitely past my bedtime but I've really enjoyed the catch up. I may be a bit absent for a while again but I'll check in when in when I can of course.

Lots of love to you all, thanks for the best laugh I've had in ages :hugs:

Night night or enjoy your day :kiss:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh me oh my. It IS time for all you Uk-mama's to get some sleep.
> 
> All I can say is Holly and Sarachka especially are going to be sad to have missed this convo. :haha:
> 
> Yes, as usual you're right Molly...it's definitely past my bedtime but I've really enjoyed the catch up. I may be a bit absent for a while again but I'll check in when in when I can of course.
> 
> Lots of love to you all, thanks for the best laugh I've had in ages :hugs:
> 
> Night night or enjoy your day :kiss:Click to expand...

We will miss you come on when you can!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh me oh my. It IS time for all you Uk-mama's to get some sleep.
> 
> All I can say is Holly and Sarachka especially are going to be sad to have missed this convo. :haha:
> 
> Yes, as usual you're right Molly...it's definitely past my bedtime but I've really enjoyed the catch up. I may be a bit absent for a while again but I'll check in when in when I can of course.
> 
> Lots of love to you all, thanks for the best laugh I've had in ages :hugs:
> 
> Night night or enjoy your day :kiss:Click to expand...

Goodnight Kit! Sleep well and come back soon as you are able. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I shall leave you with......................bikini biscuit xxxx
> 
> :haha: I seriously have never heard that in my life. What an education we've had tonight...we're so multi-cultured on here eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh absolutely! We'll be able to identify (and insult) people and... people parts in at least 2 different countries now. :haha:Click to expand...

YES but we need holly to give us some good french ones. I know a bunch but my spelling is horrible in french!


----------



## Mollykins

I am STARVING. I have to make myself something to eat. Thank you all for the fun and enlightening conversation tonight. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I am STARVING. I have to make myself something to eat. Thank you all for the fun and enlightening conversation tonight. :hugs:

Good night! Im waiting for my DH to get home with my Chinese food. yum num num!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am STARVING. I have to make myself something to eat. Thank you all for the fun and enlightening conversation tonight. :hugs:
> 
> Good night! Im waiting for my DH to get home with my Chinese food. yum num num!Click to expand...

Jealous!


----------



## mummyApril

i am also of to bed my lovlies! you have all put a smile on my face also! i know i complain about my 'friends' i never see but in all honesty i dont need them when you guys are so brilliant! so glad i came across this thread! love lots xxxxxx


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i am also of to bed my lovlies! you have all put a smile on my face also! i know i complain about my 'friends' i never see but in all honesty i dont need them when you guys are so brilliant! so glad i came across this thread! love lots xxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Have a good sleep! And I agree I love coming on here everyone is so amazing!


----------



## LunaLady

:shock:

I step away to take a nap and all hell breaks loose! :haha: All this talk of douche bags and velcro triangles... !! You girls are a laugh a minute.


----------



## addie25

Lol Luna u missed a great chat! I was laughing so hard I was crying!!!


----------



## mummyApril

I was just lying here in bed and the thought came to me did anyone realise we went from Harry Potter to tossers to muffs to douch bags? Lol x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I was just lying here in bed and the thought came to me did anyone realise we went from Harry Potter to tossers to muffs to douch bags? Lol x

Look what that non muggle started!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Sorry I took ages to post my pot pic...my friend phoned and here I am an hour and a half later...we had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Anyway...I hope you agree I finally look preggo??? Please say yes :flower:

Kit-yes you do finally look peggo :flower: you are lucky though as i would also be one of those 'look of disbelief people' when i met you and you said on 12 weeks to go!!! and would think to myself 'jammy cow!!', so dont knock it lovely!!!

I did'nt ge any answers to me question on pg2572 about bebes movements???

Sarachka-so sory to hear that chicken you will be fine though even though it's not the niceset of pocedues , is that the same as what i had done where they laser/burn out the the bad part of cells??

Im a bit sad lately as im constantly snapping at OH & Reece and know im doing it loads and also know when im doing it im so tired and moody and just wanna sit and cry at the moment and generally feel sorry for myself:cry:me and OH have'nt been getting on that well recently and makes me question why we are having a baby as sometimes i feel nothing fom him and that im ruining his life and everything we had going for us we were at a really good point just before i found out i was peggo again we were having fun going out with friends and we were in love ,then it was a few months of scaredness in 1st tri and now i feel so useless,fat and narky:shrug:
rant over sorry girls someone had to hear it :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I was just lying here in bed and the thought came to me did anyone realise we went from Harry Potter to tossers to muffs to douch bags? Lol x

Just tuned in and saw this, looks like I have some fun catching up to do:haha: Although LO has just woken up...

Slept like a log after cosy time and now eating my first GD breakfast:happydance:- no more baguette and marmalade and croissants for me in the morning:nope: But I love this style food too- I have cheese and ham and wheaty crackers (usually I'd have wholemeal bread but there isn't any!) And tea:coffee: One normal PG tips in the morning, then decaf PG tips there-on. So organised:haha:

Will be back soon to read your escapades of last night :book:, LO is fully awake now and calling for me....


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I took ages to post my pot pic...my friend phoned and here I am an hour and a half later...we had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Anyway...I hope you agree I finally look preggo??? Please say yes :flower:
> 
> Kit-yes you do finally look peggo :flower: you are lucky though as i would also be one of those 'look of disbelief people' when i met you and you said on 12 weeks to go!!! and would think to myself 'jammy cow!!', so dont knock it lovely!!!
> 
> I did'nt ge any answers to me question on pg2572 about bebes movements???
> 
> Sarachka-so sory to hear that chicken you will be fine though even though it's not the niceset of pocedues , is that the same as what i had done where they laser/burn out the the bad part of cells??
> 
> Im a bit sad lately as im constantly snapping at OH & Reece and know im doing it loads and also know when im doing it im so tired and moody and just wanna sit and cry at the moment and generally feel sorry for myself:cry:me and OH have'nt been getting on that well recently and makes me question why we are having a baby as sometimes i feel nothing fom him and that im ruining his life and everything we had going for us we were at a really good point just before i found out i was peggo again we were having fun going out with friends and we were in love ,then it was a few months of scaredness in 1st tri and now i feel so useless,fat and narky:shrug:
> rant over sorry girls someone had to hear it :hugs:Click to expand...

What you need is Maternity Leave:hugs: Then you'll have a bit more time and energy for OH and Reece, and yourself:thumbup: Not long now no?:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> AFM - my bebe is very,very low down and sitting nicely on my bladder im going for so many pee's its untrue and annoying spesh at night im not happy very tired and cranky with everyone at the mo ,is it normal to only feel the movements so very low down as i think its his hands unless he has turned wrong way round??? with reece it was always high up or middle movements??
> 
> kit cant wait for pot pic & red bedroom & nursery snaps
> 
> im off to bed after i have caught up now
> 
> congrats again B xxx

Holly was really low and I had to stop my sport on account of it at about 30 weeks and all her hand movements were really low. I thought she was going to stick an arm out down my whotsit sometimes and wave at me:wave:Then I'd get a kick in the chin from her feet:haha: So don't worry but deffo don't go on a speed boat (like Molly:tease:)


----------



## Crunchie

New mummy I'm sorry your struggling at the mo ! These hormones are nasty ones aren't they !!!! When is your holiday .... Maybe some time
Away will help xxxxx my dh has been great so far but sometimes when I look at him
I could strangle him lol


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Munkie I am having toast and marmite for breakie .... Is that good gd breakfast x


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What is a slit git???
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I have absolutely no idea :shrug:
> 
> A git is like saying someone is a mean, horrible person...or something like that. A slit git?????Click to expand...
> 
> They just said it in Harry Potter :haha:Click to expand...

Could have said 'slick git' which makes (English) sense.


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh! On that note (Harry Potter-isms) what is a tosser? A girl asked who Harry Potter was and he (Harry) said, "He's a bit of a tosser really." What in the world is a tosser?
> 
> If I am to make a guess it would be a looser????? :shrug:Click to expand...

Tossed is one of these great English words that could mean anything but I alway though wanker would be the swearing equivalent!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> I still giggle when I hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!

Me too :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> The one BIG problem I have with America is that we are so YOUNG as a country and lordy do we act like it!

Why such a big problem? You do tremendously well in economic and leadership stakes for a country so young. Is the problem that you act like a young country?

To be fair it's the only banter we have about Americans. You wind us up for bad dental hygiene and we get back at ya for saying that you have no history :blush: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Suddenly going into Paris for lunch! Got the 10:08 train to catch so I'll be back later:kiss:
Omg I'll have LOADS of catching up to do by then!! Going to buy Holly an English book in WHsmith's:dance: I'm wearing my hayley necklace:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crunchie said:
> 
> 
> i still giggle when i hear you american ladies using the word fanny !!!!!!
> 
> lol fanny!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You can't say that!!!! It's too rude!!!! :winkwink: It's "lady garden" or "flower" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol fanny adults say that to kids sometimes sit on ur fanny instead of butt!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm , that sounds uncomfortable :haha: Might have to do the splits for that one! :shock: Land up suctioned to the floor :shock: :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> what I went to the US for the first time they were selling fanny packs everywhere ..... I was like MUM......whats that MEAN???Click to expand...
> 
> LOL A fanny pack please tell me u didnt buy one!:shrug::shrug::shrug: only wankers buy one in the USAClick to expand...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry I disappeared last night girls, BnB wouldn't let me back on :sulk: But I had such weird dreams and dreamt that Jaynie posted for me that either BnB was acting up or I was (and this is straight from the dream) :drunk::fool::tease::wine::beer::drunk:

:rofl:

Ok, going to catch up on what I missed :coffee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yay! I made a ruffle dream! My first one - I feel honoured! I've just caught up from last night in bed... Enjoying both the bed and the new phone. 

Is marmite good for us? I'm getting hungry now... I always, since losing weight eat wholemeal I thinknit tastes nicer now. 

Sarachka that's poop. But what does it mean? If you don't mind telling us? I haven't ever known anyone have an abnormal smear or anything like that! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

It's a very quick good morning from me :wave:

Hope all is well with everyone today and a good day is had by all :thumbup:

Jaynie...I think Marmite is good for you..full of B vitamins I think.

Trin...funny turtle dream! I've had a few but I struggle to always remember them :dohh:

Holly..have a great day in Paris and a loverly lunch :munch:

Crunchie...hello lovely :hi: Hope you have a reasonable day at work with the stoopids :thumbup:

Hayley...ahh hormones are the very devil..try to keep things in proportion as the way you are feeling will likely pass. I've had a few snappy/bad tempered moments but they don't last too long, but I know it's hormones because I'm rarely like that. All will be well m'love and remember, it took two to make your beautiful baby boy...you couldn't possibly be ruining anyone's life :hugs:

Hello to everyone else when they get up/catch up....laters turtles :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I took ages to post my pot pic...my friend phoned and here I am an hour and a half later...we had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Anyway...I hope you agree I finally look preggo??? Please say yes :flower:
> 
> Kit-yes you do finally look peggo :flower: you are lucky though as i would also be one of those 'look of disbelief people' when i met you and you said on 12 weeks to go!!! and would think to myself 'jammy cow!!', so dont knock it lovely!!!
> 
> I did'nt ge any answers to me question on pg2572 about bebes movements???
> 
> Sarachka-so sory to hear that chicken you will be fine though even though it's not the niceset of pocedues , is that the same as what i had done where they laser/burn out the the bad part of cells??
> 
> Im a bit sad lately as im constantly snapping at OH & Reece and know im doing it loads and also know when im doing it im so tired and moody and just wanna sit and cry at the moment and generally feel sorry for myself:cry:me and OH have'nt been getting on that well recently and makes me question why we are having a baby as sometimes i feel nothing fom him and that im ruining his life and everything we had going for us we were at a really good point just before i found out i was peggo again we were having fun going out with friends and we were in love ,then it was a few months of scaredness in 1st tri and now i feel so useless,fat and narky:shrug:
> rant over sorry girls someone had to hear it :hugs:Click to expand...

ohh hun :( i know exactly how you feel im in a bit of the same situation! but i do keep telling myself it will all be better when babies here, here for you hun xx


----------



## mummyApril

well i am off to take the girls horse riding :) Angel loves horses and constantly asks me to buy her a pony! if only it was that simple lol so horse riding is the nx best thing lol enjoy your day everyone x


----------



## addie25

Hi lucky turtles! It's 1 by u and 8 am by me so my day is just starting!!! I can't wait to ge home! How r ur days going??


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! All caught up. WHAT A MIDNIGHT CONVO YOU ALL HAD :rofl:

Firstly, *Sara*, sorry you have to have the procedure done. A friend of mine had it done a few years ago and everything has been completely clear since then - and her abnormal cells were really bad. I hope this is the last of it and you will fall pregnant the very next cycle :hugs:

*April*, I am a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and I'm sure I've told you all this before but HP was my 'holiday feeling' read - when you are stressed out and really need a holiday but can't take one. My oldest son has inherited my former addiction and has read them all several times like me. I have a hard time trying to convince him to read anything else other than those and Skullduggery 

*Molly*, I had the same deal with DS that he could watch any of the movies if he had read the books. By the time he was in Grade 3 he had read the first 5 :thumbup: He teacher didn't believe me tho :dohh: When we were watching the third movie with the dementors I warned him that it was going to be scary and he looked at me all serious and said "don't worry Mom, Harry has a plan. Do you want to hide behind my pillow?" :haha:
And it seems that EVERY American tourist that comes to SA wears a fanny pack. You can identify them before they open their mouths! :haha:

*Kit* me love!!! SO nice to have you back (briefly...and I missed most of it :dohh:) You are BEAUTIFULLY pregnant and that is a glorious bump :thumbup: I have a friend who called her son Finlay and he is the cutest little boy ever (except my own of course :winkwink:) Last week he dressed in gum boots and a fairy outfit and an umbrella and waited in the garden fro the wind to take him up and make him fly :rofl:
And don't get me started on Twilight :blush: Twilight is my new 'holiday feeling' or 'make it all better' read. I absolutely adore the books. The movies I think have gotten better as they go along but I'm glad I read the books before seeing the first movie or I may not have read them.

*Ginge*, sorry OH is being a douche-bag, twat, git :rofl:....you get the idea. Big :hugs: for you

*Crunchie* I LOOOOVE that wallpaper :thumbup: Really modern but playful enough for a kid's room. And baby won't outgrow it in a hurry. Oooh, Hen's parties are dangerous things! I was expecting to go to a protest at an animal testing lab when I was hijacked and taken to my hen's party and I drank so many cocktails that when I was driven to my grandparent's house to drop my gran off (who was also very tipsy) I told my grandfather he has understanding shorts :blush: He's never let me forget it

*Holly*, enjoy Paris! I am so jealous! And and and...I saw a creme egg for the first time ever so I bought one and thought of you. I will have it with my afternoon cappuccino in your honour :coffee: seeing as you're all pregnant and on the GD diet and all :haha:

Whew! I think that is my longest and most colourful-est post!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Please all PM me your addresses!!!!!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Please all PM me your addresses!!!!!

Ooo good idea pm me all ur addresses 2 so i can start sending turtle mail!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh yea ok let's see if this works I will try and add color now(again I stink at computers)Please pm me ur addresses as well so I can start sending turtle mail :thumbup: let's see if it is pink and large.....


----------



## addie25

Yay it worked!


----------



## Sarachka

I think I might make a turtle page on my websire that has all our personal info on it but is password protected. What do you all think? It would have a little profile of all of us and our contact info so we don't ever get confused


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I think I might make a turtle page on my websire that has all our personal info on it but is password protected. What do you all think? It would have a little profile of all of us and our contact info so we don't ever get confused

Good idea. U will have to teach me how to get to it tho bc as I said so bad with computers but if i have web page for ur st then I'm sure I will figure it out.


----------



## Sarachka

Maybe that would get me motivated to sort out my turtle mail! Holly's has been written since before her wedding!


----------



## Sarachka

It would be very simple addie. You'd go to the address, it would ask for your password, which I would PM you all, and then the page is there


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> It would be very simple addie. You'd go to the address, it would ask for your password, which I would PM you all, and then the page is there

I'm so excited I am going to go out n look for something to send everyone!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I took ages to post my pot pic...my friend phoned and here I am an hour and a half later...we had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Anyway...I hope you agree I finally look preggo??? Please say yes :flower:
> 
> Kit-yes you do finally look peggo :flower: you are lucky though as i would also be one of those 'look of disbelief people' when i met you and you said on 12 weeks to go!!! and would think to myself 'jammy cow!!', so dont knock it lovely!!!
> 
> I did'nt ge any answers to me question on pg2572 about bebes movements???
> 
> Sarachka-so sory to hear that chicken you will be fine though even though it's not the niceset of pocedues , is that the same as what i had done where they laser/burn out the the bad part of cells??
> 
> Im a bit sad lately as im constantly snapping at OH & Reece and know im doing it loads and also know when im doing it im so tired and moody and just wanna sit and cry at the moment and generally feel sorry for myself:cry:me and OH have'nt been getting on that well recently and makes me question why we are having a baby as sometimes i feel nothing fom him and that im ruining his life and everything we had going for us we were at a really good point just before i found out i was peggo again we were having fun going out with friends and we were in love ,then it was a few months of scaredness in 1st tri and now i feel so useless,fat and narky:shrug:
> rant over sorry girls someone had to hear it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What you need is Maternity Leave:hugs: Then you'll have a bit more time and energy for OH and Reece, and yourself:thumbup: Not long now no?:happydance:Click to expand...


I soted out my hols yesteday so im actually finishing on the 1st july instead of the 8th!!! stating with 7 days holidays im using up, so that leaves me 11 weeks at work, 4 of which are 4 day weeks due to public hols :thumbup:and i have a week off in may and a week in june so eally its 9 weeks which will fly by hopefully :thumbup:
me and OH have had a heart to heart via text this morning and i admitted im hormonal raging preggo woman and that i need him,his help and his support and i have bought Reece a pressie for been a snappy mum:winkwink:




HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - my bebe is very,very low down and sitting nicely on my bladder im going for so many pee's its untrue and annoying spesh at night im not happy very tired and cranky with everyone at the mo ,is it normal to only feel the movements so very low down as i think its his hands unless he has turned wrong way round??? with reece it was always high up or middle movements??
> 
> kit cant wait for pot pic & red bedroom & nursery snaps
> 
> im off to bed after i have caught up now
> 
> congrats again B xxx
> 
> Holly was really low and I had to stop my sport on account of it at about 30 weeks and all her hand movements were really low. I thought she was going to stick an arm out down my whotsit sometimes and wave at me:wave:Then I'd get a kick in the chin from her feet:haha: So don't worry but deffo don't go on a speed boat (like Molly:tease:)Click to expand...


That's vey reassuring Bethany thanks:flower:i was getting that feeling that he was gonna pop on out and say hi!!! Hope you have had a lovely day in Paris and let me know which book you buy i love ''The very hungy caterpillar'':thumbup:




Crunchie said:


> New mummy I'm sorry your struggling at the mo ! These hormones are nasty ones aren't they !!!! When is your holiday .... Maybe some time
> Away will help xxxxx my dh has been great so far but sometimes when I look at him
> I could strangle him lol


Mine has been great just want a bit more show of interest and to listen to me moan haaaa!!!




kit_cat said:


> It's a very quick good morning from me :wave:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone today and a good day is had by all :thumbup:
> 
> Jaynie...I think Marmite is good for you..full of B vitamins I think.
> 
> Trin...funny turtle dream! I've had a few but I struggle to always remember them :dohh:
> 
> Holly..have a great day in Paris and a loverly lunch :munch:
> 
> Crunchie...hello lovely :hi: Hope you have a reasonable day at work with the stoopids :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley...ahh hormones are the very devil..try to keep things in proportion as the way you are feeling will likely pass. I've had a few snappy/bad tempered moments but they don't last too long, but I know it's hormones because I'm rarely like that. All will be well m'love and remember, it took two to make your beautiful baby boy...you couldn't possibly be ruining anyone's life :hugs:
> 
> Hello to everyone else when they get up/catch up....laters turtles :flower:


Kit thanks lovely you always sound so positive and grown up and realistic.........now where are those photos you are promising???




mummyApril said:


> well i am off to take the girls horse riding :) Angel loves horses and constantly asks me to buy her a pony! if only it was that simple lol so horse riding is the nx best thing lol enjoy your day everyone x

Hope the girls had a lovely time riding hope you took some pictures :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi hello i see you where have you been how is emily xxx


----------



## addie25

It would be good to organize everything it's hard to keep names and everything straight this is exciting!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Hi lucky turtles! It's 1 by u and 8 am by me so my day is just starting!!! I can't wait to ge home! How r ur days going??

I'm having a lovely day addie. Spent a lot of time 'nursing' emotionally my friend that had a collapsed lung. So I'm here now again but Adam got a half day as it's his friend too and he's been a bot envious. Of what I don't know! Ha! So we are all chatting and listening to music because Mark our friend is like me and would listen to music all day long rather than watch tv and I'm like that but Adam isn't so my day is idealistic so far. 

Addie I've been thinking of writing a book! Serious. I may as well :shrug: I've always had a passion for words. And I dret of writing a book since I was a kid. But I'm envious of you being so go Getty and doing it against all the odds! Well done. I'm envious of you not letting go of your dreams <3


----------



## emandi

Hello my dear friends :flower:
Thank you for your pms lovely turtles and sorry for neglecting you all. 
I was thinking of you all just didn't feel brave enough to show my face in here. I've decided not to concentrate too much on ttc because it didn't do any good. Still trying, just not too hard. And stopped taking all nonsense. No more experimenting. Thinking about giving up. I should appreciate what I have - my lovely Emily who makes me proud every day.

But enough about me.

I see Holly is pregnant. Congratulations!!! Very pleased for you my lovely :hugs:. Hope all goes well this time.

April, you are having a boy! How exciting :happydance:!

Any other news turtles? Hope you all are well.

Lots of love to you all. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi lucky turtles! It's 1 by u and 8 am by me so my day is just starting!!! I can't wait to ge home! How r ur days going??
> 
> I'm having a lovely day addie. Spent a lot of time 'nursing' emotionally my friend that had a collapsed lung. So I'm here now again but Adam got a half day as it's his friend too and he's been a bot envious. Of what I don't know! Ha! So we are all chatting and listening to music because Mark our friend is like me and would listen to music all day long rather than watch tv and I'm like that but Adam isn't so my day is idealistic so far.
> 
> Addie I've been thinking of writing a book! Serious. I may as well :shrug: I've always had a passion for words. And I dret of writing a book since I was a kid. But I'm envious of you being so go Getty and doing it against all the odds! Well done. I'm envious of you not letting go of your dreams <3Click to expand...

That's great!!! You should write a book. It took me a long time to get motivated to actually finish and send it out but once u do the ball just keeps rolling and u keep writing and keep sending it out. One thing I didn't do was set up a time each day to write. U have to write when u feel inspired or the writing won't be good. Take ur time, write when u feel inspired and then I'm sure u will have a fantastic book in the end!


----------



## emandi

Hello new mummy. I am ok(ish) and Emily is fine, thanks. How are you? Do you know baby's gender yet?

Hello Jaynie and Addie :hi:


Just noticed my meaningful ticker :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I think I might make a turtle page on my websire that has all our personal info on it but is password protected. What do you all think? It would have a little profile of all of us and our contact info so we don't ever get confused

I like it! See there is potential for trin to put links to her sanctuary and stuff I would imagine? and my business and yours and that! I'm all up for it cause you are the bestest our properly personal stuff would be protected... It's so exciting!


----------



## new mummy2010

Emandi-we are team blue also !! Nathaniel -Oliver will be his name 

Im glad your ok-ish we have missed you you must come and chat to us even if your not ttc warrior!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I think I might make a turtle page on my websire that has all our personal info on it but is password protected. What do you all think? It would have a little profile of all of us and our contact info so we don't ever get confused
> 
> I like it! See there is potential for trin to put links to her sanctuary and stuff I would imagine? and my business and yours and that! I'm all up for it cause you are the bestest our properly personal stuff would be protected... It's so exciting!Click to expand...

Uhhh this sounds like a plan brainy Sarachka strikes again!!!:winkwink:

I need to get some more turtle mail sorted out for some more of you.....Jyanie i could drop yours off :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Has anyone watched last weeks and this weeks ''one born every min''??

is it me or are these two repeats ?


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> Hello my dear friends :flower:
> Thank you for your pms lovely turtles and sorry for neglecting you all.
> I was thinking of you all just didn't feel brave enough to show my face in here. I've decided not to concentrate too much on ttc because it didn't do any good. Still trying, just not too hard. And stopped taking all nonsense. No more experimenting. Thinking about giving up. I should appreciate what I have - my lovely Emily who makes me proud every day.
> 
> But enough about me.
> 
> I see Holly is pregnant. Congratulations!!! Very pleased for you my lovely :hugs:. Hope all goes well this time.
> 
> April, you are having a boy! How exciting :happydance:!
> 
> Any other news turtles? Hope you all are well.
> 
> Lots of love to you all. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh emandi I have missed you and cause it's been so long I gather you haven't read loads back but I'm just like you. I'm not ttc anymore, I'm too fragile emotionally for it and instead I am enjoying Adam, our child free time together and inevitably good sex that's unprotected should lead to a child at some point Jesus I'm only 25! Emandi my love, I believe it will happen. You should come here Molly's Leo was 18 months in the making. But I totally understand. 

I hope that your plan works. Bethany only found put for sure through sacred digi yesterday that she was pregnant 1-2 :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I think I might make a turtle page on my websire that has all our personal info on it but is password protected. What do you all think? It would have a little profile of all of us and our contact info so we don't ever get confused
> 
> I like it! See there is potential for trin to put links to her sanctuary and stuff I would imagine? and my business and yours and that! I'm all up for it cause you are the bestest our properly personal stuff would be protected... It's so exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh this sounds like a plan brainy Sarachka strikes again!!!:winkwink:
> 
> I need to get some more turtle mail sorted out for some more of you.....Jyanie i could drop yours off :haha:Click to expand...

I would love that! We should seriously arrange something... I have packages for Holly and Molly and I'm eying something for Sarah and you. Preggoe turtles should be aware too. I'm a knitter now!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Lol Luna u missed a great chat! I was laughing so hard I was crying!!!

I was laughing so hard I think my children thought I'd gone mad. I heard my oldest tell my youngest, "I think Mommy's broken, but in a good way." :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*HOLLINKA* GOES TO PARIS :happydance: 
LO is very overexcited from her day out so when I've finished exhausting her ready for bed I'll be back for a great catch up, especially excited since I see my dear Emandi has been in today:friends:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 6









019.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 6









032.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 6









038.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 6









041.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I took ages to post my pot pic...my friend phoned and here I am an hour and a half later...we had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Anyway...I hope you agree I finally look preggo??? Please say yes :flower:
> 
> Kit-yes you do finally look peggo :flower: you are lucky though as i would also be one of those 'look of disbelief people' when i met you and you said on 12 weeks to go!!! and would think to myself 'jammy cow!!', so dont knock it lovely!!!
> 
> I did'nt ge any answers to me question on pg2572 about bebes movements???
> 
> Sarachka-so sory to hear that chicken you will be fine though even though it's not the niceset of pocedues , is that the same as what i had done where they laser/burn out the the bad part of cells??
> 
> Im a bit sad lately as im constantly snapping at OH & Reece and know im doing it loads and also know when im doing it im so tired and moody and just wanna sit and cry at the moment and generally feel sorry for myself:cry:me and OH have'nt been getting on that well recently and makes me question why we are having a baby as sometimes i feel nothing fom him and that im ruining his life and everything we had going for us we were at a really good point just before i found out i was peggo again we were having fun going out with friends and we were in love ,then it was a few months of scaredness in 1st tri and now i feel so useless,fat and narky:shrug:
> rant over sorry girls someone had to hear it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What you need is Maternity Leave:hugs: Then you'll have a bit more time and energy for OH and Reece, and yourself:thumbup: Not long now no?:happydance:Click to expand...

I agree with Holly on this one love. You just need some more "me time". I'm big on it. I need quiet time to myself every day in order to appreciate everything in my life and gain perspective. It makes for a much calmer me. :flower: Really though, you are pregnant, your hormones are wild and it's hard to cope with. Give yourself some credit and the next time you have a minute (a calm, loving one), write your OH and your son a little letter letting them know that you feel that you've been short with them and you are sorry and that you love them very much, etc etc. I've done that for my OH a couple times as well as told the girls, "I'm sorry but I'm feeling very frustrated right now and I really just need a moment to myself. I love you very much and after I've had a calm down, we'll do something fun, okay?" :shrug: 

Hang in there lovey, :hugs: you will not be preggy pops forever and soon you will have two gorgeous children and all will be dreamy. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - my bebe is very,very low down and sitting nicely on my bladder im going for so many pee's its untrue and annoying spesh at night im not happy very tired and cranky with everyone at the mo ,is it normal to only feel the movements so very low down as i think its his hands unless he has turned wrong way round??? with reece it was always high up or middle movements??
> 
> kit cant wait for pot pic & red bedroom & nursery snaps
> 
> im off to bed after i have caught up now
> 
> congrats again B xxx
> 
> Holly was really low and I had to stop my sport on account of it at about 30 weeks and all her hand movements were really low. I thought she was going to stick an arm out down my whotsit sometimes and wave at me:wave:Then I'd get a kick in the chin from her feet:haha: So don't worry but deffo don't go on a speed boat (like Molly:tease:)Click to expand...

This little Leo/Leona bebe is sitting so low too. With the girls they were always in my ribs/up high so getting the kicks down low is a little weird for me. I was planning on talking to my doctor and/or the sonographer about it next Friday, but not because I am concerned there is something wrong- just because I would like to understand why I'm feeling them low and not high. :) Try not to worry love.


----------



## LunaLady

Good Morning, Turtles! Or good afternoon, as well :flower:

I also like this idea to have a Turtle Manifest with all our info in one spot. What a splendid idea, Sarachka!!!! :dance:

Looks like Little Holly had a lovely day in Paris! And her knitted sweater looks fantastic! :thumbup:

DH is home with me today and we're going to go out to breakfast before we go to the doctor's office for the SCAN! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The one BIG problem I have with America is that we are so YOUNG as a country and lordy do we act like it!
> 
> Why such a big problem? You do tremendously well in economic and leadership stakes for a country so young. Is the problem that you act like a young country?
> 
> To be fair it's the only banter we have about Americans. You wind us up for bad dental hygiene and we get back at ya for saying that you have no history :blush: :haha:Click to expand...

I hate hate hate :hissy: The lack of history! I am such a history nerd. My OH is with me on this too. Don't get me wrong, the Indian history here is interesting (even more so as I have some blood ties to it) but really... to just take a leap over the pond... *swoon* I could spend ages there. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Good Morning, Turtles! Or good afternoon, as well :flower:
> 
> I also like this idea to have a Turtle Manifest with all our info in one spot. What a splendid idea, Sarachka!!!! :dance:
> 
> Looks like Little Holly had a lovely day in Paris! And her knitted sweater looks fantastic! :thumbup:
> 
> DH is home with me today and we're going to go out to breakfast before we go to the doctor's office for the SCAN! :dance:

SCAN! SCAN! SCAN! :dance: :wohoo: So exciting!!!


----------



## addie25

Well it's lunchtime here and I go to drop off my students n my fat lard boss screams BACK UP BACK UP ur early ur always early (3O seconds early mind u) so I say ok we will go back to class and Return in one minute lol my god that woman needs to loose 100 pounds and then Get laid!she is just the meanest saddest most pathetic angry person ever! I can't wait till June I will leave this school n never c that uglyness again!


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- :wave:

How have you been my dear?! you've been MIA for so long! It's good to "see" you again. :hugs:

Sarachka- Your idea is fab! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

*cough* I have a mango. *cough*


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The one BIG problem I have with America is that we are so YOUNG as a country and lordy do we act like it!
> 
> Why such a big problem? You do tremendously well in economic and leadership stakes for a country so young. Is the problem that you act like a young country?
> 
> To be fair it's the only banter we have about Americans. You wind us up for bad dental hygiene and we get back at ya for saying that you have no history :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate hate hate :hissy: The lack of history! I am such a history nerd. My OH is with me on this too. Don't get me wrong, the Indian history here is interesting (even more so as I have some blood ties to it) but really... to just take a leap over the pond... *swoon* I could spend ages there. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I agree - I love history, too, and American history (as you said, other than the Native's history) is really rather _boring_... I am enthralled with ancient cultures and the history of indigenous people, as well as Medieval times. Every chance I got in school to do research reports on the ancient Egyptians or ancient Greece and Rome I totally jumped on it. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> *cough* I have a mango. *cough*

Mango!!! :dance:

I LURV mangoes!! Soo delicious! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *cough* I have a mango. *cough*
> 
> Mango!!! :dance:
> 
> I LURV mangoes!! Soo delicious! :dance:Click to expand...

:trouble: Not MY mango! :grr: :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *cough* I have a mango. *cough*
> 
> Mango!!! :dance:
> 
> I LURV mangoes!! Soo delicious! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :trouble: Not MY mango! :grr: :winkwink*Click to expand...

:haha:
Lololol


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Well it's lunchtime here and I go to drop off my students n my fat lard boss screams BACK UP BACK UP ur early ur always early (3O seconds early mind u) so I say ok we will go back to class and Return in one minute lol my god that woman needs to loose 100 pounds and then Get laid!she is just the meanest saddest most pathetic angry person ever! I can't wait till June I will leave this school n never c that uglyness again!

stoopid git :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Holly shops in Dior !!!!

Luna.... I want you come back and confirm it's twins please x


----------



## Mollykins

I keep having very... erotic dreams... :blush:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well it's lunchtime here and I go to drop off my students n my fat lard boss screams BACK UP BACK UP ur early ur always early (3O seconds early mind u) so I say ok we will go back to class and Return in one minute lol my god that woman needs to loose 100 pounds and then Get laid!she is just the meanest saddest most pathetic angry person ever! I can't wait till June I will leave this school n never c that uglyness again!
> 
> stoopid git :haha:Click to expand...

Lol she is also a douche bag!!!!:haha:


----------



## emandi

Thanks Molly :flower:, I've been ok up and down as always :wacko:.
But what about you? Are you going to find out baby's gender? Or have you already joined team yellow?


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Thanks Molly :flower:, I've been ok up and down as always :wacko:.
> But what about you? Are you going to find out baby's gender? Or have you already joined team yellow?

I was team yellow for about... oh 5 minutes? :haha: I have my 20 week scan next Friday. We'll find out then. :thumbup: 8 more days! :dance: How is little Miss Emily?


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Molly :flower:, I've been ok up and down as always :wacko:.
> But what about you? Are you going to find out baby's gender? Or have you already joined team yellow?
> 
> I was team yellow for about... oh 5 minutes? :haha: I have my 20 week scan next Friday. We'll find out then. :thumbup: 8 more days! :dance: How is little Miss Emily?Click to expand...


8 days! :happydance::hugs: I hope you will be happy with the result :winkwink:. I don't think I could ever be team yellow :nope::blush:.
Emily is fine, thanks, no nursery for another week so trying to entertain her at home. Hope weather gets better again so we can go out more.


----------



## Mollykins

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Molly :flower:, I've been ok up and down as always :wacko:.
> But what about you? Are you going to find out baby's gender? Or have you already joined team yellow?
> 
> I was team yellow for about... oh 5 minutes? :haha: I have my 20 week scan next Friday. We'll find out then. :thumbup: 8 more days! :dance: How is little Miss Emily?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 days! :happydance::hugs: I hope you will be happy with the result :winkwink:. I don't think I could ever be team yellow :nope::blush:.
> Emily is fine, thanks, no nursery for another week so trying to entertain her at home. Hope weather gets better again so we can go out more.Click to expand...

The weather here has been rotten. Rain rain rain forEVER. We are suppose to (finally) see the rain disappear on Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - I won't eat your mango, no worries. That would be... gruesome!! :haha:
And erotic dreams sound fun! :thumbup:

Crunchie - I will let you know if it's twins... I kinda hope NOT and kinda hope SO! I think I would be bigger by now if it were twins? Although I feel like my stomach is HUGE despite the fact I've lost almost 20 pounds... Hmmm...


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly - I won't eat your mango, no worries. That would be... gruesome!! :haha:
> And erotic dreams sound fun! :thumbup:
> 
> Crunchie - I will let you know if it's twins... I kinda hope NOT and kinda hope SO! I think I would be bigger by now if it were twins? Although I feel like my stomach is HUGE despite the fact I've lost almost 20 pounds... Hmmm...

I have had these dreams 3 nights in a row! And my OH only featured in last nights... well part of last nights dream. :blush: :blush: 

I don't believe I've seen any bump pics from you dear one. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Holly shops in Dior !!!!

Ha ha Not likely!- we had a coffee at a lovely café just next door:haha: But my mum got Holly a Baby Dior Cardigan from TK MAX once- it was £10 reduced from £120 or something ridiculous like that!!:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The one BIG problem I have with America is that we are so YOUNG as a country and lordy do we act like it!
> 
> Why such a big problem? You do tremendously well in economic and leadership stakes for a country so young. Is the problem that you act like a young country?
> 
> To be fair it's the only banter we have about Americans. You wind us up for bad dental hygiene and we get back at ya for saying that you have no history :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate hate hate :hissy: The lack of history! I am such a history nerd. My OH is with me on this too. Don't get me wrong, the Indian history here is interesting (even more so as I have some blood ties to it) but really... to just take a leap over the pond... *swoon* I could spend ages there. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm with you on this I'm a history buff love it! And I have an American friend who is with you on this. Americans are far more patriotic than we are and this I regret a little and I'm no bnp member I want us to respect the multicultural and welcoming society we have become. the Indian history is kind of anthropological rather than history do you get me? They weren't like us we have all that medieval shit and Oliver Cromwell and hanging and executions and the Tudors :cloud9: I do agree... But it could be worse for you! 

Anyway. I'm sure you have time to come here and even do a mini European break.


----------



## HollyMonkey

EMANDI! HOW THE DEVIL ARE YOU? Sooo lovely to see you:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oops i've put the wrong avatar up, it was meant to be one of her in her new car:dohh:Back in a mo


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Whew! All caught up. WHAT A MIDNIGHT CONVO YOU ALL HAD :rofl:
> 
> 
> *April*, I am a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and I'm sure I've told you all this before but HP was my 'holiday feeling' read - when you are stressed out and really need a holiday but can't take one. My oldest son has inherited my former addiction and has read them all several times like me. I have a hard time trying to convince him to read anything else other than those and Skullduggery
> 
> Whew! I think that is my longest and most colourful-est post!!!

I love to disappear in Harry Potter books its like being somewhere else! Angel reads all the time but at the moment its only about animals horses, cats and dogs, she wont read anything else lol.



new mummy2010 said:


> Has anyone watched last weeks and this weeks ''one born every min''??
> 
> is it me or are these two repeats ?

they are repeats the last episode is done :)



HollyMonkey said:


> *HOLLINKA* GOES TO PARIS :happydance:
> LO is very overexcited from her day out so when I've finished exhausting her ready for bed I'll be back for a great catch up, especially excited since I see my dear Emandi has been in today:friends:
> xxx

ahh looks like you had such a lovely day in Paris very jealous! LO looks gorgeous as always :)



Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - my bebe is very,very low down and sitting nicely on my bladder im going for so many pee's its untrue and annoying spesh at night im not happy very tired and cranky with everyone at the mo ,is it normal to only feel the movements so very low down as i think its his hands unless he has turned wrong way round??? with reece it was always high up or middle movements??
> 
> kit cant wait for pot pic & red bedroom & nursery snaps
> 
> im off to bed after i have caught up now
> 
> congrats again B xxx
> 
> Holly was really low and I had to stop my sport on account of it at about 30 weeks and all her hand movements were really low. I thought she was going to stick an arm out down my whotsit sometimes and wave at me:wave:Then I'd get a kick in the chin from her feet:haha: So don't worry but deffo don't go on a speed boat (like Molly:tease:)Click to expand...
> 
> This little Leo/Leona bebe is sitting so low too. With the girls they were always in my ribs/up high so getting the kicks down low is a little weird for me. I was planning on talking to my doctor and/or the sonographer about it next Friday, but not because I am concerned there is something wrong- just because I would like to understand why I'm feeling them low and not high. :) Try not to worry love.Click to expand...

i am carrying quite low also always feels like im being kicked/punched on the cervix! and lots of pressure! sometimes quite annoying lol so i will be intrigued as to why too



Mollykins said:


> I keep having very... erotic dreams... :blush:

iv been having quite a few too! i think its because were having boys! and when they are older all the think about is sex! hahaha


----------



## mummyApril

yay Luna for your scan! :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna... The thought had not crossed my mind at all but crunchie's got a small point. Mothers of twins produce more hcg and get more sick. 

Runs off and hides from crazy twin mum!


----------



## mummyApril

well we have decided on 2 middle names for baby boy probably not to everyones liking but they are sentimental names :) care to hear? x


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna... The thought had not crossed my mind at all but crunchie's got a small point. Mothers of twins produce more hcg and get more sick. 

Runs off and hides from crazy twin mum!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna... The thought had not crossed my mind at all but crunchie's got a small point. Mothers of twins produce more hcg and get more sick.
> 
> Runs off and hides from crazy twin mum!

i dont know what happened to me then haha


----------



## firstbaby25

Me April me! I want to know!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok, i'm all caught up and yes the one borns are from the last series.

OH still not home, not even a call or text to say when he will be home, if he can't be bothered then neither can I. If hes not home tonight I shall be up early tomorrow and going into town to pay things. I'm tired of making all the effort when he makes none back.

Emandi- your not the only one considering giving up!! I am very close to this point too. 

Even more so annoyed that even if I will never conceive on my own I can't have ANY treatments until i'm 23 unless I go private!


----------



## mummyApril

well we have charles (charlie) after Jays grandad and Blagdon after my great great great... uncle and my dads middle name, long to explain about why hes sentimental so iv put this (cos i always explain him wrong lol) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Blagdon_Westcott

so middle names will be Charles-Blagdon (vry different lol)


----------



## mummyApril

aw i love your new avatar of Holly in her car :)


----------



## Mollykins

Mollykins said:


> I keep having very... erotic dreams... :blush:

iv been having quite a few too! i think its because were having boys! and when they are older all the think about is sex! hahaha[/QUOTE]

I had the same thought! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> well we have charles (charlie) after Jays grandad and Blagdon after my great great great... uncle and my dads middle name, long to explain about why hes sentimental so iv put this (cos i always explain him wrong lol) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Blagdon_Westcott
> 
> so middle names will be Charles-Blagdon (vry different lol)

Different and full of history cloud9:) and meaning. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I will not be giving up our boy name choice for this one but I've found I really like Jamison. :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well we have charles (charlie) after Jays grandad and Blagdon after my great great great... uncle and my dads middle name, long to explain about why hes sentimental so iv put this (cos i always explain him wrong lol) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Blagdon_Westcott
> 
> so middle names will be Charles-Blagdon (vry different lol)
> 
> Different and full of history cloud9:) and meaning. :flower:Click to expand...

just have to think of a first name now lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I think I might make a turtle page on my websire that has all our personal info on it but is password protected. What do you all think? It would have a little profile of all of us and our contact info so we don't ever get confused

Sounds great:thumbup: Kmteehoo might join us there :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well we have charles (charlie) after Jays grandad and Blagdon after my great great great... uncle and my dads middle name, long to explain about why hes sentimental so iv put this (cos i always explain him wrong lol) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Blagdon_Westcott
> 
> so middle names will be Charles-Blagdon (vry different lol)
> 
> Different and full of history cloud9:) and meaning. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> just have to think of a first name now lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

OK Thanks yall for your support about having the LLETZ procedure.

Basically they found high-grade pre-cancerous cells this time so they burn them off with a laser. I think Hayley and April said they'd had it before? I know quite a few people at work who have had to have it to. It will mean no sex for like a month! A MONTH! ME?! During my BIRTHDAY AND BANK HOLIDAYS!?!?

This is the worst thing EVER


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> OK Thanks yall for your support about having the LLETZ procedure.
> 
> Basically they found high-grade pre-cancerous cells this time so they burn them off with a laser. I think Hayley and April said they'd had it before? I know quite a few people at work who have had to have it to. It will mean no sex for like a month! A MONTH! ME?! During my BIRTHDAY AND BANK HOLIDAYS!?!?
> 
> This is the worst thing EVER

Oh honey. That's awful. :hugs: Better to get it taken care of though right? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

omg I'm really struggling catching up!! Might have to move onto the fast computer to whizz along!

*HAYLEY* I got Holly these books...English Classics:haha:


*TRIN* I wanted to get you an amazing antique copy of Wuthering Heights I saw today but it cost a fortune:nope:


QUIZ! Spot the Difference



She loves her car but can't go very fast because her feet don't reach the pedals :awww: I haven't cleaned it up yet, and when she discovered it this evening while I was preparing her dinner she leapt straight in, cobwebs and all:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah defs ... hopefully that will be the end of it. Maybe it's why my body won't let me be pregnant. I know someone who thought she and her hubby were in perfect health, tried like 9 months for a baby and then her appendix burst, she recovered from the surgery and fell pregnant the cycle after that. Although it was nothing gynaecological it was as though her body knew she wasn't in tip-top health.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly!!! Look at your post number!! Its definately a sticky emily now!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OK Thanks yall for your support about having the LLETZ procedure.
> 
> Basically they found high-grade pre-cancerous cells this time so they burn them off with a laser. I think Hayley and April said they'd had it before? I know quite a few people at work who have had to have it to. It will mean no sex for like a month! A MONTH! ME?! During my BIRTHDAY AND BANK HOLIDAYS!?!?
> 
> This is the worst thing EVER

Oh that's horrible Sarachka. I know my mum and sister have both had cervical cell treatment (I always get really nervous about my results) but I'm afraid I don't know what they had done exactly. And a friend at the running club too although again I don't know the details. All I know is that everything went well and is still going well:shrug: Ha ha, you and your sex! Like me and my sport- I'd hate a month without any sport so I understand!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0030.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0030.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0030.gif

Gosh and I wasn't even ttn!!! (trying to nab:haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Yeah defs ... hopefully that will be the end of it. Maybe it's why my body won't let me be pregnant. I know someone who thought she and her hubby were in perfect health, tried like 9 months for a baby and then her appendix burst, she recovered from the surgery and fell pregnant the cycle after that. Although it was nothing gynaecological it was as though her body knew she wasn't in tip-top health.

You know, I bet that is just it too! :hugs: So in a little over a month you will be well on your way to celebrating a sticky little bean! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I thought you were supposed to have more energy in the second tri? I am so tired.........


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would like to dedicate my accidentally nabbed post to;

ALL THE TURTLES! PREGGY AND NON-PREGGY! :flower::hugs::hug::friends::hugs2:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I thought you were supposed to have more energy in the second tri? I am so tired.........

didnt you know that was a lie?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I thought you were supposed to have more energy in the second tri? I am so tired.........
> 
> didnt you know that was a lie?Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

well today the girls didnt actually ride the horse as we only were there for an hour so they watched my sister ride and then we went off to a lovely park where we had chips and icecream with my mum and sister and enjoyed the day alot! Faye has now gone on holiday with her dad for a week! :O i am going to be lost! but she will have fun, must keep telling myself that! on the upside poor Angel doesnt get holidays with her dad so OH has said to me that he will pay the £150 a month to hire a horse where my sister rides which include lessons and you can ride it whenever you want, dont have to worry about vet bills etc! this has been her dream for a really long time and just something i havent been able to afford! i cant wait to tell her! i think we shall give it to her for her 10th birthday :) very happy mummy today :D but still tired lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo turtles

I LOVE love love this designer, Vesselina Pentcheva

https://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/1214/89c098e6a2684941bdb221df34f91a39.jpg
https://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/1214/111005d6102649b2be08ca515c015cf9.jpg
https://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/1214/10fd068c2a67429f81db1458fff7174a.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo turtles
> 
> I LOVE love love this designer, Vesselina Pentcheva
> 
> https://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/1214/89c098e6a2684941bdb221df34f91a39.jpg
> https://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/1214/111005d6102649b2be08ca515c015cf9.jpg
> https://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/1214/10fd068c2a67429f81db1458fff7174a.jpg

I want one :hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The one BIG problem I have with America is that we are so YOUNG as a country and lordy do we act like it!
> 
> Why such a big problem? You do tremendously well in economic and leadership stakes for a country so young. Is the problem that you act like a young country?
> 
> To be fair it's the only banter we have about Americans. You wind us up for bad dental hygiene and we get back at ya for saying that you have no history :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate hate hate :hissy: The lack of history! I am such a history nerd. My OH is with me on this too. Don't get me wrong, the Indian history here is interesting (even more so as I have some blood ties to it) but really... to just take a leap over the pond... *swoon* I could spend ages there. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I understand Molly. When DH and I were in London for just 2 days we spent one whole day in the British Museum :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

EMANDI IS HERE!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl:Just caught up from last night's banter- just as well Sarachka _wasn't _there or there'd have been no end to the vocab I suspect!! And a shame Trin wasn't there for the SA terminology:haha: Did you mention beaver? The only 2 I know in French are chatte and minou:haha: And for me a douche is a shower in French:shrug: But glad to have learnt other meanings!!!!

*Crunch* that wallpaper is well cute, I love the wooden animals too, do they come with it?:haha: Couldn't find your pot pics though:shrug: Toast and marmite is fine, especially since you don't have confirmed GD! 

*Kit *your pot is looking most gorgeous:cloud9:

*Addie *you'll strike gold soon, or you could go through a small independant publishing house where you have to do alot of your own editing and promotion? My neighbour who has just had a book about her husband's life in wartime Hungary published did it that way. I have 2 illustrated stories and one longer children's book written and some in the pipeline (but I fail to get much done with LO now) and my bro wants to get them published (he likes being an entrepreneur!) but I don't want him too since I'm very possessive of my creations :ball: But you seem very determined so I'm sure you will achieve your goal:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> omg I'm really struggling catching up!! Might have to move onto the fast computer to whizz along!
> 
> *HAYLEY* I got Holly these books...English Classics:haha:
> 
> 
> *TRIN* I wanted to get you an amazing antique copy of Wuthering Heights I saw today but it cost a fortune:nope:
> 
> 
> QUIZ! Spot the Difference
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her car but can't go very fast because her feet don't reach the pedals :awww: I haven't cleaned it up yet, and when she discovered it this evening while I was preparing her dinner she leapt straight in, cobwebs and all:haha:

Ah thanks my love :hugs: (It's the thought that counts :flower:) I'll think of you next time I read it :winkwink: And Holly looked SOOOOO sweet in Paris! And in short sleeves in the sun


----------



## mummyApril

i totally forgot about beaver! lol


----------



## Mollykins

That's great news April! :flower: That will just make her day I'm sure of it! How sweet.


----------



## Mollykins

My OH isn't supposed to be home until tomorrow but he just walked through the door 15 minutes ago! :dance: Unfortunately, I wasn't feeling so well and was laying on the couch with my youngest... made me look slobby you know. Of course, it's also not very romantic to get up from the couch to give him loves and nearly pass out and need catching. :dohh: He chastised me a bit about getting up and rambled something about low blood pressure 'cause I grew or some such thing. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin that designer's great.:thumbup: I generally don't understand Haute Couture but there I see dresses that really flatter the women and make them look stunning and not just weird, like alot of designers seem to manage to do!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl:Just caught up from last night's banter- just as well Sarachka _wasn't _there or there'd have been no end to the vocab I suspect!! And a shame Trin wasn't there for the SA terminology:haha: Did you mention beaver? The only 2 I know in French are chatte and minou:haha: And for me a douche is a shower in French:shrug: But glad to have learnt other meanings!!!!
> 
> *Crunch* that wallpaper is well cute, I love the wooden animals too, do they come with it?:haha: Couldn't find your pot pics though:shrug: Toast and marmite is fine, especially since you don't have confirmed GD!
> 
> *Kit *your pot is looking most gorgeous:cloud9:
> 
> *Addie *you'll strike gold soon, or you could go through a small independant publishing house where you have to do alot of your own editing and promotion? My neighbour who has just had a book about her husband's life in wartime Hungary published did it that way. I have 2 illustrated stories and one longer children's book written and some in the pipeline (but I fail to get much done with LO now) and my bro wants to get them published (he likes being an entrepreneur!) but I don't want him too since I'm very possessive of my creations :ball: But you seem very determined so I'm sure you will achieve your goal:hugs:

Hmmm, SA versions: guava, guam, ning, nGuza (said with a click on the G - got our president into trouble a few weeks ago because he pronounced unGuza Hill- a place - with a click and the whole of Parliament was in hysterics :rofl:), ginny (pronounced jinny - I had a midwife who did a birth course and in it we had to all hold hands, husband included, singing "I have a big, beautiful, juicy ginny" :rofl::blush:), pussy

My BF (who is French Mauritian) had a cat called Minou...she said it was funny because it meant bird :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin that designer's great.:thumbup: I generally don't understand Haute Couture but there I see dresses that really flatter the women and make them look stunning and not just weird, like alot of designers seem to manage to do!

I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i totally forgot about beaver! lol

Yours made me laugh, they were very Essex! My best essex friend and I always snigger at the Essex town of Vange, since it rhymes with flange:haha: And Pitsea, cos it's Pitsea:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin that designer's great.:thumbup: I generally don't understand Haute Couture but there I see dresses that really flatter the women and make them look stunning and not just weird, like alot of designers seem to manage to do!

She was showing at SA fashion week. Very impressive. I also don't get Haute Couture :shrug: I love the shoes in the last pic


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:Just caught up from last night's banter- just as well Sarachka _wasn't _there or there'd have been no end to the vocab I suspect!! And a shame Trin wasn't there for the SA terminology:haha: Did you mention beaver? The only 2 I know in French are chatte and minou:haha: And for me a douche is a shower in French:shrug: But glad to have learnt other meanings!!!!
> 
> *Crunch* that wallpaper is well cute, I love the wooden animals too, do they come with it?:haha: Couldn't find your pot pics though:shrug: Toast and marmite is fine, especially since you don't have confirmed GD!
> 
> *Kit *your pot is looking most gorgeous:cloud9:
> 
> *Addie *you'll strike gold soon, or you could go through a small independant publishing house where you have to do alot of your own editing and promotion? My neighbour who has just had a book about her husband's life in wartime Hungary published did it that way. I have 2 illustrated stories and one longer children's book written and some in the pipeline (but I fail to get much done with LO now) and my bro wants to get them published (he likes being an entrepreneur!) but I don't want him too since I'm very possessive of my creations :ball: But you seem very determined so I'm sure you will achieve your goal:hugs:
> 
> Hmmm, SA versions: guava, guam, ning, nGuza (said with a click on the G - got our president into trouble a few weeks ago because he pronounced unGuza Hill- a place - with a click and the whole of Parliament was in hysterics :rofl:), ginny (pronounced jinny - I had a midwife who did a birth course and in it we had to all hold hands, husband included, singing "I have a big, beautiful, juicy ginny" :rofl::blush:), pussy
> 
> My BF (who is French Mauritian) had a cat called Minou...she said it was funny because it meant bird :shrug:Click to expand...

ha ha!!! My bro's ex was called Ginny:haha: So he had 2 beautiful juicy ginnys!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:Just caught up from last night's banter- just as well Sarachka _wasn't _there or there'd have been no end to the vocab I suspect!! And a shame Trin wasn't there for the SA terminology:haha: Did you mention beaver? The only 2 I know in French are chatte and minou:haha: And for me a douche is a shower in French:shrug: But glad to have learnt other meanings!!!!
> 
> *Crunch* that wallpaper is well cute, I love the wooden animals too, do they come with it?:haha: Couldn't find your pot pics though:shrug: Toast and marmite is fine, especially since you don't have confirmed GD!
> 
> *Kit *your pot is looking most gorgeous:cloud9:
> 
> *Addie *you'll strike gold soon, or you could go through a small independant publishing house where you have to do alot of your own editing and promotion? My neighbour who has just had a book about her husband's life in wartime Hungary published did it that way. I have 2 illustrated stories and one longer children's book written and some in the pipeline (but I fail to get much done with LO now) and my bro wants to get them published (he likes being an entrepreneur!) but I don't want him too since I'm very possessive of my creations :ball: But you seem very determined so I'm sure you will achieve your goal:hugs:
> 
> Hmmm, SA versions: guava, guam, ning, nGuza (said with a click on the G - got our president into trouble a few weeks ago because he pronounced unGuza Hill- a place - with a click and the whole of Parliament was in hysterics :rofl:), ginny (pronounced jinny - I had a midwife who did a birth course and in it we had to all hold hands, husband included, singing "I have a big, beautiful, juicy ginny" :rofl::blush:), pussy
> 
> My BF (who is French Mauritian) had a cat called Minou...she said it was funny because it meant bird :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: That story (singing about ginny) reminds me of Storm Large's "Eight miles wide" Here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5U-YT-mRmI


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin that designer's great.:thumbup: I generally don't understand Haute Couture but there I see dresses that really flatter the women and make them look stunning and not just weird, like alot of designers seem to manage to do!
> 
> She was showing at SA fashion week. Very impressive. I also don't get Haute Couture :shrug: I love the shoes in the last picClick to expand...

I'd wear those dresses to a mega party. The period dresses with a modern twist that my mum makes for some shows can be a bit like that, me like:thumbup:

Gosh I must go and eat......


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i totally forgot about beaver! lol
> 
> Yours made me laugh, they were very Essex! My best friend and I always snigger at the Essex town of Vange, since it rhymes with flange:haha: And Pitsea, cos it's Pitsea:shrug:Click to expand...

i always think flange when it comes to vange lol! did you get my link the other day about the only way is essex? x


----------



## TrinityMom

DH bbmed me today and said "are we ntnp or should I buy condoms" :rofl: I have indoctrinated him :haha: I hate condoms so I said no, we'll just abstain when I _know_ I'm fertile

My mom is here and_ every_ Thursday she watches Survivor SA and _every_ week I say "I don't watch it" and _every_ week she talks about it and wants me to comment. I've been on bnb and she went to the kitchen and came back and is all upset because I don't know who won the challenge :shrug: I say "I don't watch it" and she says "since when? We always talk about it" :haha::shrug::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> DH bbmed me today and said "are we ntnp or should I buy condoms" :rofl: I have indoctrinated him :haha: I hate condoms so I said no, we'll just abstain when I _know_ I'm fertile
> 
> My mom is here and_ every_ Thursday she watches Survivor SA and _every_ week I say "I don't watch it" and _every_ week she talks about it and wants me to comment. I've been on bnb and she went to the kitchen and came back and is all upset because I don't know who won the challenge :shrug: I say "I don't watch it" and she says "since when? We always talk about it" :haha::shrug::haha:

:haha: Silly mom. 

And :rofl: with your DH. I love when they speak our language. Makes me giggle.


----------



## Mollykins

So random question ladies... do you always call your doctor if you pass out? Or only if it's repeated or you hurt yourself (i.e. you hit your head or something when you fall)?


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh I just remembered one: We had a maid who left suddenly and the note she left was "It's a vag"....I assume she had gynae issues:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

:shrug: iv never passed out, but if i was to whilst pregnant i would regardless if id hurt myself etc u ok? x


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> So random question ladies... do you always call your doctor if you pass out? Or only if it's repeated or you hurt yourself (i.e. you hit your head or something when you fall)?

I assume you passed out??? If it was when you just stood up the probably low blood pressure. Have a big glass of water and a pinch of salt under the tongue. This will raise your BP a bit


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So random question ladies... do you always call your doctor if you pass out? Or only if it's repeated or you hurt yourself (i.e. you hit your head or something when you fall)?
> 
> I assume you passed out??? If it was when you just stood up the probably low blood pressure. Have a big glass of water and a pinch of salt under the tongue. This will raise your BP a bitClick to expand...

i love how you know all of this! x


----------



## x-ginge-x

:hmm: I have a new hamster (courtesy of facebook) shes a large golden syrian and very well handled! Shes lovely. I think I am going to call her Nala :D


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG she's still talking about survivor!!!! I'm going to go mad:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> :shrugs: iv never passed out, but if i was to whilst pregnant i would regardless if id hurt myself etc u ok? x

Not sure. :shrug: I just feel off. I was feeling a little odd so I laid down on the couch and then OH came home and got up and nearly passed out and felt like I was going to throw up. I currently have a sort of tingling all over my body, feeling light headed and weak as well. I've been sitting on the couch since OH put me here though. He's napping right now because he's been up for about 30 hours straight but it's nice to know he's here in case something goes wrong. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> :shrugs: iv never passed out, but if i was to whilst pregnant i would regardless if id hurt myself etc u ok? x
> 
> Not sure. :shrug: I just feel off. I was feeling a little odd so I laid down on the couch and then OH came home and got up and nearly passed out and felt like I was going to throw up. I currently have a sort of tingling all over my body, feeling light headed and weak as well. I've been sitting on the couch since OH put me here though. He's napping right now because he's been up for about 30 hours straight but it's nice to know he's here in case something goes wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...

Definitely have something to drink and something to eat with salt in it


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So random question ladies... do you always call your doctor if you pass out? Or only if it's repeated or you hurt yourself (i.e. you hit your head or something when you fall)?
> 
> I assume you passed out??? If it was when you just stood up the probably low blood pressure. Have a big glass of water and a pinch of salt under the tongue. This will raise your BP a bitClick to expand...

I love how you know all this too! :hugs: Like I said, when OH put me back on the couch he mumbled something about low bp too. Blamed it on me growing too fast or something. :haha: I have my water bottle right here with me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> OMG she's still talking about survivor!!!! I'm going to go mad:wacko:

:haha: I'm sorry I shouldn't laugh but it's funny... when you don't have to deal with it of course. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> :shrugs: iv never passed out, but if i was to whilst pregnant i would regardless if id hurt myself etc u ok? x
> 
> Not sure. :shrug: I just feel off. I was feeling a little odd so I laid down on the couch and then OH came home and got up and nearly passed out and felt like I was going to throw up. I currently have a sort of tingling all over my body, feeling light headed and weak as well. I've been sitting on the couch since OH put me here though. He's napping right now because he's been up for about 30 hours straight but it's nice to know he's here in case something goes wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely have something to drink and something to eat with salt in itClick to expand...

I have some chips/crisps, that should do right?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> :shrugs: iv never passed out, but if i was to whilst pregnant i would regardless if id hurt myself etc u ok? x
> 
> Not sure. :shrug: I just feel off. I was feeling a little odd so I laid down on the couch and then OH came home and got up and nearly passed out and felt like I was going to throw up. I currently have a sort of tingling all over my body, feeling light headed and weak as well. I've been sitting on the couch since OH put me here though. He's napping right now because he's been up for about 30 hours straight but it's nice to know he's here in case something goes wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...

oh darling im sorry you feel poop! get as much rest as you can, id hate to feel like that! :hugs: (were also here if you need us) lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> :shrugs: iv never passed out, but if i was to whilst pregnant i would regardless if id hurt myself etc u ok? x
> 
> Not sure. :shrug: I just feel off. I was feeling a little odd so I laid down on the couch and then OH came home and got up and nearly passed out and felt like I was going to throw up. I currently have a sort of tingling all over my body, feeling light headed and weak as well. I've been sitting on the couch since OH put me here though. He's napping right now because he's been up for about 30 hours straight but it's nice to know he's here in case something goes wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely have something to drink and something to eat with salt in itClick to expand...
> 
> I have some chips/crisps, that should do right?Click to expand...

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> well today the girls didnt actually ride the horse as we only were there for an hour so they watched my sister ride and then we went off to a lovely park where we had chips and icecream with my mum and sister and enjoyed the day alot! Faye has now gone on holiday with her dad for a week! :O i am going to be lost! but she will have fun, must keep telling myself that! on the upside poor Angel doesnt get holidays with her dad so OH has said to me that he will pay the £150 a month to hire a horse where my sister rides which include lessons and you can ride it whenever you want, dont have to worry about vet bills etc! this has been her dream for a really long time and just something i havent been able to afford! i cant wait to tell her! i think we shall give it to her for her 10th birthday :) very happy mummy today :D but still tired lol x

That's awesome I love riding but cant find a place that will let me do what u r doing. U have to own a horse where I live. :(


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Molly..heed Trin's advice and speak to the doc too. You need to make sure all is well m'love.

Jaynie...you're a right little history buff aren't you? I'm ashamed to admit that I am pretty poor when it comes to history...should have paid more attention at school :blush:

Holly...divine pics of LO in gay Paris..looks beautiful and sunny :thumbup:

April..wow, now that's what I call at 10th birthday pressie for Angel! She will be over the moon :cloud9:

Trin..I don't think I told you that I love your avatar pic...Tarquin? So cheeky cute :winkwink:

Ginge..pics of Nala please?? :thumbup:

addie...hope your day got a bit better than earlier in the hell hole :wacko:

emandi...we've missed you my lovely...I'm sorry you've been feeling down about everything. I hope having a bit of time away and a distraction from all things TTC has helped a little. I wish it was easier for you but you can't give up. It will happen for you m'love, I'm sure :hugs:

Sarachka...having to have the laser treatment really sucks - sorry doll :hugs: That said, it should be fairly straightforward, at least when my friend had it done it was. It sounds odd but it's good news that they picked this up now at this stage and that it's easily treated. I hope that doesn't sound flippant - I don't mean it to. I hate all things like this..y'know "beaver" orientated :blush: It will be fine I'm sure :hugs: Oh, and cracking idea about the website/info type thing :thumbup: Clever little Sezi :winkwink:

Hayley...I did post a pot pic but the red room and nursery still aren't finished yet so patience is required I'm afraid :blush:

Speaking of the decor...I had a multitude of stuff arrive today including my moses basket and lots of my cot bedding. I was on :cloud9: inspecting it all. AND my nursery and red room carpets got laid (ooer missus :winkwink:) Isn't it amazing how a carpet changes a room!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

YES I DID MUMMYAPRIL THANKYOU! I think I forgot to mention it in my testing excitement though!:flower: Vive Essex!!:thumbup:
All your talk of horses has made me think of a pic I took today for my mum- a horse that was in the window of Hermés on the posh designer street. It had an amazing silver leather saddle and was all mirrors and shine. The photo doesn't really capture the real effect but hey, you all know how I like pics anyway:shrug: And in real life it was amazing!
 



Attached Files:







027-1.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> :shrugs: iv never passed out, but if i was to whilst pregnant i would regardless if id hurt myself etc u ok? x
> 
> Not sure. :shrug: I just feel off. I was feeling a little odd so I laid down on the couch and then OH came home and got up and nearly passed out and felt like I was going to throw up. I currently have a sort of tingling all over my body, feeling light headed and weak as well. I've been sitting on the couch since OH put me here though. He's napping right now because he's been up for about 30 hours straight but it's nice to know he's here in case something goes wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh darling im sorry you feel poop! get as much rest as you can, id hate to feel like that! :hugs: (were also here if you need us) lol xClick to expand...

I feel bad because the house isn't as spit spot as I was wanting it to be when he came home. Oh well. When he wakes up I will rush about like a crazy and do what needs to be done. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Gorgeous horse Holly!

And Kit- I will try to remember to bring this up to the doctor next week. :hugs: I can't wait for nursery and red room pics from you. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I took this pic for Luna, it didn't come out well but it's chocolate hedgehogs!:happydance: I was with my ex and he knows my friends on the whole but today he must have thought I was a bit weird, or suddenly mega popular, since I kept saying things like 'Oh Luna my friend in the States would love those!' and 'If I were rich I'd get that for Trin, my Sth African friend!' He must think I've been really jetsetting since we split up!!
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOLLY I had that loads on account of my GD before it was diagnosed. You might need a quick sugar fix if it's bloodsugar related:shrug: What had you eaten prior to the dizzy spell?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Molly..heed Trin's advice and speak to the doc too. You need to make sure all is well m'love.
> 
> Jaynie...you're a right little history buff aren't you? I'm ashamed to admit that I am pretty poor when it comes to history...should have paid more attention at school :blush:
> 
> Holly...divine pics of LO in gay Paris..looks beautiful and sunny :thumbup:
> 
> April..wow, now that's what I call at 10th birthday pressie for Angel! She will be over the moon :cloud9:
> 
> Trin..I don't think I told you that I love your avatar pic...Tarquin? So cheeky cute :winkwink:
> 
> Ginge..pics of Nala please?? :thumbup:
> 
> addie...hope your day got a bit better than earlier in the hell hole :wacko:
> 
> emandi...we've missed you my lovely...I'm sorry you've been feeling down about everything. I hope having a bit of time away and a distraction from all things TTC has helped a little. I wish it was easier for you but you can't give up. It will happen for you m'love, I'm sure :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka...having to have the laser treatment really sucks - sorry doll :hugs: That said, it should be fairly straightforward, at least when my friend had it done it was. It sounds odd but it's good news that they picked this up now at this stage and that it's easily treated. I hope that doesn't sound flippant - I don't mean it to. I hate all things like this..y'know "beaver" orientated :blush: It will be fine I'm sure :hugs: Oh, and cracking idea about the website/info type thing :thumbup: Clever little Sezi :winkwink:
> 
> Hayley...I did post a pot pic but the red room and nursery still aren't finished yet so patience is required I'm afraid :blush:
> 
> Speaking of the decor...I had a multitude of stuff arrive today including my moses basket and lots of my cot bedding. I was on :cloud9: inspecting it all. AND my nursery and red room carpets got laid (ooer missus :winkwink:) Isn't it amazing how a carpet changes a room!!

yay for baby stuffs! does it smell of new carpet smell? i love that! x


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I never thought I'd say this but, I want to eat a hedgehog! :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> YES I DID MUMMYAPRIL THANKYOU! I think I forgot to mention it in my testing excitement though!:flower: Vive Essex!!:thumbup:
> All your talk of horses has made me think of a pic I took today for my mum- a horse that was in the window of Hermés on the posh designer street. It had an amazing silver leather saddle and was all mirrors and shine. The photo doesn't really capture the real effect but hey, you all know how I like pics anyway:shrug: And in real life it was amazing!

ah im glad you saw it, love the horse! esp the saddle


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well today the girls didnt actually ride the horse as we only were there for an hour so they watched my sister ride and then we went off to a lovely park where we had chips and icecream with my mum and sister and enjoyed the day alot! Faye has now gone on holiday with her dad for a week! :O i am going to be lost! but she will have fun, must keep telling myself that! on the upside poor Angel doesnt get holidays with her dad so OH has said to me that he will pay the £150 a month to hire a horse where my sister rides which include lessons and you can ride it whenever you want, dont have to worry about vet bills etc! this has been her dream for a really long time and just something i havent been able to afford! i cant wait to tell her! i think we shall give it to her for her 10th birthday :) very happy mummy today :D but still tired lol x
> 
> That's awesome I love riding but cant find a place that will let me do what u r doing. U have to own a horse where I live. :(Click to expand...

ah thats a shame :( well i never thought we could ever afford anything like it and my mum told us how much it was today i was like is that it! its pretty much having ur own horse for 150 a month with lessons thrown in! so excited :)


----------



## Sarachka

aww I love how Kit just called me Sezi! Did you pick that up from my facebook that everyone calls me that?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> MOLLY I had that loads on account of my GD before it was diagnosed. You might need a quick sugar fix if it's bloodsugar related:shrug: What had you eaten prior to the dizzy spell?

About 10 minutes before I had a bowl of honey bunches of oats

I had some chips/crisps and some orange juice and water. feeling a bit better but I really want a creme egg... or a hedgehog! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







honey bunches.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

right my loves i have given in and am allowing Angel to watch the new Harry Potter with some popcorn, crisps and dip oh oh and cream soda :D have a lovely evening/day if i dont speak to you later on xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have that burning up red cheeks thing again:oops: Accompanied by a desire to get into my tent:haha: I might invent The Maternity Tent- a little comfy shell that pregnant women can crawl into to be all cosy. With a reading light and computer socket and a Percival inside:cloud9: And softy blankets and soundproof walls:cloud9: It's one of my strongest symptoms so far, nesting taken to extremes I think!!

Dinner was fine, kind of staple diet for the next 9 months (stick bean, stick!)- lentils, turkey, brocolli, spinach, courgette and a random hard boiled egg since dss the elder didn't want his:shrug: And a fromage blanc sans sucre for dessert:munch:

*Kit* that's so exciting for the nursery:happydance: Makes me :cry: a bit at the happy thought. A little Kitling will be in there soon.:crib: Can't wait for pics:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> MOLLY I had that loads on account of my GD before it was diagnosed. You might need a quick sugar fix if it's bloodsugar related:shrug: What had you eaten prior to the dizzy spell?
> 
> About 10 minutes before I had a bowl of honey bunches of oats
> 
> I had some chips/crisps and some orange juice and water. feeling a bit better but I really want a creme egg... or a hedgehog! :haha:Click to expand...

Ooo I hope it's not GD. I had it just after eating a high energy snack like that, and craved sugar afterwards! But then as Trin says it could be BP related. I have a BP monitor and a blood sugar monitor, I'll send them down the tubes and you can do a spot check on your glycemie and BP:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I have that burning up red cheeks thing again:oops: Accompanied by a desire to get into my tent:haha: I might invent The Maternity Tent- a little comfy shell that pregnant women can crawl into to be all cosy. With a reading light and computer socket and a Percival inside:cloud9: And softy blankets and soundproof walls:cloud9: It's one of my strongest symptoms so far, nesting taken to extremes I think!!
> 
> Dinner was fine, kind of staple diet for the next 9 months- lentils, turkey, brocolli, spinach, courgette and a random hard boiled egg since dss the elder didn't want his:shrug: And a fromage blanc sans sucre for dessert:munch:
> 
> *Kit* that's so exciting for the nursery:happydance: Makes me :cry: a bit at the happy thought. A little Kitling will be in there soon.:crib: Can't wait for pics:happydance:

You should create The Maternity Tent! Everyone would love it and buy it. Me included! :thumbup: Then you could market The Baby Cozy! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> right my loves i have given in and am allowing Angel to watch the new Harry Potter with some popcorn, crisps and dip oh oh and cream soda :D have a lovely evening/day if i dont speak to you later on xxx

Have a lovely evening:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> MOLLY I had that loads on account of my GD before it was diagnosed. You might need a quick sugar fix if it's bloodsugar related:shrug: What had you eaten prior to the dizzy spell?
> 
> About 10 minutes before I had a bowl of honey bunches of oats
> 
> I had some chips/crisps and some orange juice and water. feeling a bit better but I really want a creme egg... or a hedgehog! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo I hope it's not GD. I had it just after eating a high energy snack like that, and craved sugar afterwards! But then as Trin says it could be BP related. I have a BP monitor and a blood sugar monitor, I'll send them down the tubes and you can do a spot check on your glycemie and BP:hugs:Click to expand...

:/ So you think I should definitely bring this up to my doctor then eh? sigh. I hope it's not GD too. Hmm... if you were to feel how I just felt, what would you do/eat/drink to counteract the feeling?


----------



## TrinityMom

My one best friend told me a secret today and I can't tell anyone I know irl because they know her too so I have to tell you

She is the sweetest person and a constant people-pleaser. She is married to a man who seems really nice from the outside but they have a horrible marriage. he is very controlling and puts her down at every opportunity - e.g. she was anorexic, has big food issues; she weighed 39kg before she had her last child. Now she is 59kg and horribly disgusted at herself and he looks at pictures of her at 39kg and says "will you ever look that good again"!
Anyway, they were very Christian and went to a Reborn church and were very involved but she pulled away. Since I've known her (3 years) she has changed a lot, and he hasn't at all which is part of the problem

So last night I dreamt that she was in crisis and she said to me she had to leave her husband because he didn't appreciate her and she moved in with us. I bbmed her the dream because it had some other funny bit and then she freaked out and told me that she has met this guy who she gets on really well with and she went out with mutual friends (her husband told her to go out with them because he didn't want to) an the friends left and long story short, they kissed. The other guy feels too guilty to even meet her to talk about it and she is so sad because she realises she wanted more from him and she is stuck in an awful marriage.

They have 3 children and she doesn't work and she has no sense of self worth so it's really complex. I feel so sad for her and I understand that what she is doing is wrong but it is just such a horrid situation 

Sorry, had to share with someone


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> right my loves i have given in and am allowing Angel to watch the new Harry Potter with some popcorn, crisps and dip oh oh and cream soda :D have a lovely evening/day if i dont speak to you later on xxx

:) I hope you both enjoy it. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have that burning up red cheeks thing again:oops: Accompanied by a desire to get into my tent:haha: I might invent The Maternity Tent- a little comfy shell that pregnant women can crawl into to be all cosy. With a reading light and computer socket and a Percival inside:cloud9: And softy blankets and soundproof walls:cloud9: It's one of my strongest symptoms so far, nesting taken to extremes I think!!
> 
> Dinner was fine, kind of staple diet for the next 9 months- lentils, turkey, brocolli, spinach, courgette and a random hard boiled egg since dss the elder didn't want his:shrug: And a fromage blanc sans sucre for dessert:munch:
> 
> *Kit* that's so exciting for the nursery:happydance: Makes me :cry: a bit at the happy thought. A little Kitling will be in there soon.:crib: Can't wait for pics:happydance:
> 
> You should create The Maternity Tent! Everyone would love it and buy it. Me included! :thumbup: Then you could market The Baby Cozy! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I'll run it by my brother, L'Enterpreneur. I'm sure we could expand the market, and have The Sulk Dome for teenagers and The Retirement Shell for old people:haha:

DH is watching a man film with The Elder, I think I might go for cosy time now in bed with my book. Need to be on form for posting turtle mail tomorrow morning:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin! :( That's awful. Horrible spot for your friend. I'm a little maniacal about abusive relationships (emotional or physical) so excuse me as I say, she needs to get out. I know it would be extremely difficult considering she is completely dependent on him financially and they have 3 kids together but it needs to happen. Not a good spot for her or the children. :nope: Has she shared with you what she wants to do?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have that burning up red cheeks thing again:oops: Accompanied by a desire to get into my tent:haha: I might invent The Maternity Tent- a little comfy shell that pregnant women can crawl into to be all cosy. With a reading light and computer socket and a Percival inside:cloud9: And softy blankets and soundproof walls:cloud9: It's one of my strongest symptoms so far, nesting taken to extremes I think!!
> 
> Dinner was fine, kind of staple diet for the next 9 months- lentils, turkey, brocolli, spinach, courgette and a random hard boiled egg since dss the elder didn't want his:shrug: And a fromage blanc sans sucre for dessert:munch:
> 
> *Kit* that's so exciting for the nursery:happydance: Makes me :cry: a bit at the happy thought. A little Kitling will be in there soon.:crib: Can't wait for pics:happydance:
> 
> You should create The Maternity Tent! Everyone would love it and buy it. Me included! :thumbup: Then you could market The Baby Cozy! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll run it by my brother, L'Enterpreneur. I'm sure we could expand the market, and have The Sulk Dome for teenagers and The Retirement Shell for old people:haha:
> 
> DH is watching a man film with The Elder, I think I might go for cosy time now in bed with my book. Need to be on form for posting turtle mail tomorrow morning:happydance:Click to expand...

Enjoy your bed cuddle B. :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Thank you very much for your lovely warm welcome dear turtles.
Love you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Holly, how are you feeling newly pregnant. Hope Emily won't cause you any trouble :winkwink:. Love pictures of little Holly, she looks so grown up and it's been only a month since i haven't seen her (sort of).

Trinity :hi:, how are you? Are you on break or ntnp or else? Lovely avatar.

Ginge dear, sorry you are feeling quite hopeless. Your situation is really frustrating. Hope you are coping ok :hugs:.

Sarachka, I suppose things didn't happen for reason. I am sure once you finish your treatment you will get pregnant in no time.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Aww Trin! :( That's awful. Horrible spot for your friend. I'm a little maniacal about abusive relationships (emotional or physical) so excuse me as I say, she needs to get out. I know it would be extremely difficult considering she is completely dependent on him financially and they have 3 kids together but it needs to happen. Not a good spot for her or the children. :nope: Has she shared with you what she wants to do?

She is going for therapy for the eating disorder and he wants to stop her going - was very opposed to it from the beginning and threatened to stop paying until the therapist said she'd do it for free. The therapist says that she can deal with the issues with her husband or she can leave them for now and just ask the guy to remain friends without any physical contact. The guy won't do that because he feels too guilty (which I think speaks volumes about his character, even tho I haven't met him). She doesn't feel strong enough to deal with the issues. She also feels enormous guilt because of the children and says that she would have left him years ago if it hadn't been for them. They are small so it is very hard

I said she needs to separate the issues she has with her husband from the attraction to this guy and see how much is actual attraction to him and how much is a desire to be with anyone that isn't her husband


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> MOLLY I had that loads on account of my GD before it was diagnosed. You might need a quick sugar fix if it's bloodsugar related:shrug: What had you eaten prior to the dizzy spell?
> 
> About 10 minutes before I had a bowl of honey bunches of oats
> 
> I had some chips/crisps and some orange juice and water. feeling a bit better but I really want a creme egg... or a hedgehog! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo I hope it's not GD. I had it just after eating a high energy snack like that, and craved sugar afterwards! But then as Trin says it could be BP related. I have a BP monitor and a blood sugar monitor, I'll send them down the tubes and you can do a spot check on your glycemie and BP:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :/ So you think I should definitely bring this up to my doctor then eh? sigh. I hope it's not GD too. Hmm... if you were to feel how I just felt, what would you do/eat/drink to counteract the feeling?Click to expand...

Well without knowing the cause it's difficult to say:shrug: But I'd deffo call tomorrow and say you're having dizzy spells and they _might_ send you off to do the O'Sullivan test, don't know how it works in the US though! Or at least a check up to see your BP? To be honest once I was controlling my bloodsugar it didn't happen again so I wasn't in that situation, and if I had been I'd have pricked my finger to see if it was a hypo or a hyperglycemie. Pre-diagnosis when I had the dizziness I just ate/did whatever was necessary to get me back on track, usually a sit down with my head between my legs and eat a cereal bar I always carried in my bag to work with me :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Thank you very much for your lovely warm welcome dear turtles.
> Love you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Holly, how are you feeling newly pregnant. Hope Emily won't cause you any trouble :winkwink:. Love pictures of little Holly, she looks so grown up and it's been only a month since i haven't seen her (sort of).
> 
> Trinity :hi:, how are you? Are you on break or ntnp or else? Lovely avatar.
> 
> Ginge dear, sorry you are feeling quite hopeless. Your situation is really frustrating. Hope you are coping ok :hugs:.
> 
> Sarachka, I suppose things didn't happen for reason. I am sure once you finish your treatment you will get pregnant in no time.

Thanks :winkwink: That Tarq is a cutey :haha:

Since the last mc we're taking a break for around 3 months


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Trin! :( That's awful. Horrible spot for your friend. I'm a little maniacal about abusive relationships (emotional or physical) so excuse me as I say, she needs to get out. I know it would be extremely difficult considering she is completely dependent on him financially and they have 3 kids together but it needs to happen. Not a good spot for her or the children. :nope: Has she shared with you what she wants to do?
> 
> She is going for therapy for the eating disorder and he wants to stop her going - was very opposed to it from the beginning and threatened to stop paying until the therapist said she'd do it for free. The therapist says that she can deal with the issues with her husband or she can leave them for now and just ask the guy to remain friends without any physical contact. The guy won't do that because he feels too guilty (which I think speaks volumes about his character, even tho I haven't met him). She doesn't feel strong enough to deal with the issues. She also feels enormous guilt because of the children and says that she would have left him years ago if it hadn't been for them. They are small so it is very hard
> 
> I said she needs to separate the issues she has with her husband from the attraction to this guy and see how much is actual attraction to him and how much is a desire to be with anyone that isn't her husbandClick to expand...

I understand how the children could be a reason for her to want to stay and at the same time leave. Very contradictory and confusing emotions there. I think you were right to urge her to compartmentalize the issues. I hope she finds the strength to leave. She's lucky to have a friend like you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Thank you very much for your lovely warm welcome dear turtles.
> Love you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Holly, how are you feeling newly pregnant. Hope Emily won't cause you any trouble :winkwink:. Love pictures of little Holly, she looks so grown up and it's been only a month since i haven't seen her (sort of).
> 
> Trinity :hi:, how are you? Are you on break or ntnp or else? Lovely avatar.
> 
> Ginge dear, sorry you are feeling quite hopeless. Your situation is really frustrating. Hope you are coping ok :hugs:.
> 
> Sarachka, I suppose things didn't happen for reason. I am sure once you finish your treatment you will get pregnant in no time.

Hello:flower: Feeling fine, very happy but obviously taking it day by day (it's only been one day so far:wacko:) after my last experience:cry: But (trying) not to over analyse things and I'm staying well away from digis this time, just the one to confirm the faint lines:haha:
Gosh yes Holly's turned into a little Madamoiselle in the last month or so! She has new shoes the next size up:awww:

I'm off to bed now but I hope you're back for a while so we can have fun chats again:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Trin! :( That's awful. Horrible spot for your friend. I'm a little maniacal about abusive relationships (emotional or physical) so excuse me as I say, she needs to get out. I know it would be extremely difficult considering she is completely dependent on him financially and they have 3 kids together but it needs to happen. Not a good spot for her or the children. :nope: Has she shared with you what she wants to do?
> 
> She is going for therapy for the eating disorder and he wants to stop her going - was very opposed to it from the beginning and threatened to stop paying until the therapist said she'd do it for free. The therapist says that she can deal with the issues with her husband or she can leave them for now and just ask the guy to remain friends without any physical contact. The guy won't do that because he feels too guilty (which I think speaks volumes about his character, even tho I haven't met him). She doesn't feel strong enough to deal with the issues. She also feels enormous guilt because of the children and says that she would have left him years ago if it hadn't been for them. They are small so it is very hard
> 
> I said she needs to separate the issues she has with her husband from the attraction to this guy and see how much is actual attraction to him and how much is a desire to be with anyone that isn't her husbandClick to expand...
> 
> I understand how the children could be a reason for her to want to stay and at the same time leave. Very contradictory and confusing emotions there. I think you were right to urge her to compartmentalize the issues. I hope she finds the strength to leave. She's lucky to have a friend like you. :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel completely useless and the only thing I can really do is listen and not judge her. Which I don't at all. Having been on the other end of the infidelity (DH kissed someone else and had an infatuation with them 11 years ago) and having had parents who had affairs I am very sensitive to the infidelity issue. But for her I know it's not about sex or anything like that and that she's just feeling desperate and trapped. Poor thing. She's such a special person. It's not fair


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night lovelies:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly, tomorrow you're 4 weeks :happydance:

I'm also off to bed now. Going to the hairdresser before work tomorrow

Night love doves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Some choice ones from DH before bed:
meat curtains...split whiskers...hairy lassoo...long-eyed front bum...growler

And extreme swearing warning and not for the easily offended (one of the funniest comedians)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8sxk4xNnxw


----------



## firstbaby25

Goodnight Bethany glad you had an exciting day in Paris :thumbup: beautiful pics too :cloud9:... Yes your ex would have probably been surprised with you name dropping south Africans and Americans but not us measly English :sad2: 

April hope she enjoys the film I'm sure as a ten year old girl she'll be fine we are more advanced articulately than boys! Hope you enjoy it too I am a total hp fan too. Though the last one that's out now has one slightly erotic scene that I definitely didn't recall from the book :shrug: but I won't spoil it! 

Molly sorry you are feeling faint love. I'm sure one of the girls is right it's bp or at worse gd I would go an have my sugar checked just to be safe. You worked hard for Leo/na... Hope you feel better soon. 


Addie thanks for lovely advice :) I may start I don't have to tell anyone I'm doing it and if it's bad then so what :shrug:

Emandi some more :hugs: I truly think it'll happen. Like I say you love each other and unprotected sex will eventually lead to 'it' 

Trin loved the dresses re: your friend. I think it's easy for women to fall in to this trap. It's part of why I was worried about me and Adam because he is non attentive really and doesn't want as much sex as me and I'm beginning to feel like a hag. I feel for her situation especially as I still have a choice as there's no rings and no babies yet. Plus Adam isn't anything like that dude and he tries your friends hubby sounds a doofus! It sort of eradicates guilt. Know what I mean? Hope she's ok! 

Ginge :thumbup: nice one on the free hamster! Love the name. 

Kit! I'm not a properly qualified historian but I would go back to uni to study to study history and English language. If I had my way again. Nice to see you! 

Sezi (new phone nearly auto corrected to sexist then :haha:) sezi has been banded about for a while, I called you saz once and you told us about sezi! How you feeling now? When's the date for the procedure?


----------



## addie25

I m so proud of myself I ran the full mile today n now my friends comin over to walk a few miles!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> aww I love how Kit just called me Sezi! Did you pick that up from my facebook that everyone calls me that?

Hmm, not sure...it might have been from an email address..or something. I think you mentioned it recently though on here. It's cute :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am sure ur book won't be bad but I agree about not telling people it reduces the pressure.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Some choice ones from DH before bed:
> meat curtains...split whiskers...hairy lassoo...long-eyed front bum...growler
> 
> And extreme swearing warning and not for the easily offended (one of the funniest comedians)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8sxk4xNnxw

:rofl: O M G :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I m so proud of myself I ran the full mile today n now my friends comin over to walk a few miles!!! :thumbup:

Excellent addie! Hope you enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

My sis' is 1cm dilated and 2 days over due!!!! When will my niece make an appearance?? Huh? Huh? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Well good night to all those for whom it is night time, and enjoy the rest of your day for those it is not :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I missed everyone, had to dash off and fetch my DD and then, once home and 30 seconds after I said, "be careful, don't spill" my youngest spilled her juice. :dohh: Goodnight all! :wave: Sleep well.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Some choice ones from DH before bed:
> meat curtains...split whiskers...hairy lassoo...long-eyed front bum...growler
> 
> And extreme swearing warning and not for the easily offended (one of the funniest comedians)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8sxk4xNnxw
> 
> :rofl: O M G :shock:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Hmmm cat I'm going to guess early on Saturday!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi ladies! We had our ultrasound and went out for lunch (instead of breakfast before because my hair decided to afro and I had to shower it out) and then when we got home I passed out for a nap.

I have a scan picture to show you all, but I've gotta run, I'm meeting my mom for some shopping!

It's not twins! Not sure if I'm happy or sad, but baby looks good! Another scan set for May 19th. :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going for Saturday too. But really she could need inducing, ash was induced and shed been 3 cm dilated for about a month! Hope she does have her soon though nieces are just the bestest.

:yipee: though it is good and you'll be an aunt soon :D

Goodnight everyone :sleep: well.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Hi ladies! We had our ultrasound and went out for lunch (instead of breakfast before because my hair decided to afro and I had to shower it out) and then when we got home I passed out for a nap.
> 
> I have a scan picture to show you all, but I've gotta run, I'm meeting my mom for some shopping!
> 
> It's not twins! Not sure if I'm happy or sad, but baby looks good! Another scan set for May 19th. :)

Glad everythig went well!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> And I took this pic for Luna, it didn't come out well but it's chocolate hedgehogs!:happydance: I was with my ex and he knows my friends on the whole but today he must have thought I was a bit weird, or suddenly mega popular, since I kept saying things like 'Oh Luna my friend in the States would love those!' and 'If I were rich I'd get that for Trin, my Sth African friend!' He must think I've been really jetsetting since we split up!!

Soooo cute!! I would have had a hard time eating a chocolate hedgehog ;)
Thanks for thinking of me! :cloud9:



addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! We had our ultrasound and went out for lunch (instead of breakfast before because my hair decided to afro and I had to shower it out) and then when we got home I passed out for a nap.
> 
> I have a scan picture to show you all, but I've gotta run, I'm meeting my mom for some shopping!
> 
> It's not twins! Not sure if I'm happy or sad, but baby looks good! Another scan set for May 19th. :)
> 
> Glad everythig went well!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, Addie!!

168 beats per minute. NT looked good. They want me to come back for another ultrasound because this was supposed to be a 12 week ultrasound and my midwife (for whatever reason) scheduled it for today (10w5d) and they were not able to confirm if the bowels had moved down into the stomach fully, yet. The doctor said that because I'm only 10w5d that it's nothing to worry about - that when they usually do the scans at 12w it's all moved down and in, but that it's too early to tell now. So I have another scan set for May 19th so they can make sure all looks good. :happydance:

Baby was moving around and kicking and waving and having a good ol' time. It was very surreal to see! I have a picture to share!
 



Attached Files:







2011-04-14 Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I took ages to post my pot pic...my friend phoned and here I am an hour and a half later...we had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Anyway...I hope you agree I finally look preggo??? Please say yes :flower:
> 
> Kit-yes you do finally look peggo :flower: you are lucky though as i would also be one of those 'look of disbelief people' when i met you and you said on 12 weeks to go!!! and would think to myself 'jammy cow!!', so dont knock it lovely!!!
> 
> I did'nt ge any answers to me question on pg2572 about bebes movements???
> 
> Sarachka-so sory to hear that chicken you will be fine though even though it's not the niceset of pocedues , is that the same as what i had done where they laser/burn out the the bad part of cells??
> 
> Im a bit sad lately as im constantly snapping at OH & Reece and know im doing it loads and also know when im doing it im so tired and moody and just wanna sit and cry at the moment and generally feel sorry for myself:cry:me and OH have'nt been getting on that well recently and makes me question why we are having a baby as sometimes i feel nothing fom him and that im ruining his life and everything we had going for us we were at a really good point just before i found out i was peggo again we were having fun going out with friends and we were in love ,then it was a few months of scaredness in 1st tri and now i feel so useless,fat and narky:shrug:
> rant over sorry girls someone had to hear it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What you need is Maternity Leave:hugs: Then you'll have a bit more time and energy for OH and Reece, and yourself:thumbup: Not long now no?:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Holly on this one love. You just need some more "me time". I'm big on it. I need quiet time to myself every day in order to appreciate everything in my life and gain perspective. It makes for a much calmer me. :flower: Really though, you are pregnant, your hormones are wild and it's hard to cope with. Give yourself some credit and the next time you have a minute (a calm, loving one), write your OH and your son a little letter letting them know that you feel that you've been short with them and you are sorry and that you love them very much, etc etc. I've done that for my OH a couple times as well as told the girls, "I'm sorry but I'm feeling very frustrated right now and I really just need a moment to myself. I love you very much and after I've had a calm down, we'll do something fun, okay?" :shrug:
> 
> Hang in there lovey, :hugs: you will not be preggy pops forever and soon you will have two gorgeous children and all will be dreamy. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thankyou Molly that is such a sweet idea ,i know im not usually like this its hormonal for sure, anyway its friday everyone!!!
I couldn't get on last night and have no time to catch up so all i need to know is if everyone is A ok and how was LUNA's SCAN????:hugs:HAPPY FRIDAYS xxx:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I took this pic for Luna, it didn't come out well but it's chocolate hedgehogs!:happydance: I was with my ex and he knows my friends on the whole but today he must have thought I was a bit weird, or suddenly mega popular, since I kept saying things like 'Oh Luna my friend in the States would love those!' and 'If I were rich I'd get that for Trin, my Sth African friend!' He must think I've been really jetsetting since we split up!!
> 
> Soooo cute!! I would have had a hard time eating a chocolate hedgehog ;)
> Thanks for thinking of me! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! We had our ultrasound and went out for lunch (instead of breakfast before because my hair decided to afro and I had to shower it out) and then when we got home I passed out for a nap.
> 
> I have a scan picture to show you all, but I've gotta run, I'm meeting my mom for some shopping!
> 
> It's not twins! Not sure if I'm happy or sad, but baby looks good! Another scan set for May 19th. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad everythig went well!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Addie!!
> 
> 168 beats per minute. NT looked good. They want me to come back for another ultrasound because this was supposed to be a 12 week ultrasound and my midwife (for whatever reason) scheduled it for today (10w5d) and they were not able to confirm if the bowels had moved down into the stomach fully, yet. The doctor said that because I'm only 10w5d that it's nothing to worry about - that when they usually do the scans at 12w it's all moved down and in, but that it's too early to tell now. So I have another scan set for May 19th so they can make sure all looks good. :happydance:
> 
> Baby was moving around and kicking and waving and having a good ol' time. It was very surreal to see! I have a picture to share!Click to expand...

lUNA :cloud9::cloud9:, glad everything is fine lovely and yes its weird when you may not feel movements but they are obviously raving away in there!!!!! And another one on 19th lucky you !!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Great scan luna !!!!! It's amazing 

Happy Friday all....... I just need to get through 4 days next week then I have 11 days off toot toot xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: loving the baba :) :wohoo: awww its a v clear scan :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Of mummyapril's girls Angel is older than Faye right?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtletonians :hi:

I'm just back from the hairdressers with super straight hair and the shop is INSANELY busy. They must all buy supplements :haha:

My poor friend's husband accused her last night of sleeping with (he used worse language) her best friend. Anyone who knows them knows that they are like brother and sister, so that's so mean. I think he knows the relationship is in trouble and wants someone else to blame

Luna, Beautiful scan!!! :kiss: What a sweet bebe

Nothing much to report my side other than NOT bding this weekend as I am supposedly in my fertile period :wacko: no cm tho and actually quite dry (tmi, sorry, but at least it's not lunchtime :haha:) Anyone else had a d&c and had this? I didn't have to have a d&c with the last 2 mc so I have no personal experience with this


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Since no-one was around to answer my question about Angel and Faye I hope Angel is the older one, not that it matters much :thumbup: Had to get to the post office before 11:30...*TRIN* and *APRIL* your munkie mail has finally been launched into the atmosphere:happydance:

By brother knows the whole Kevin Bloody Wilson repertoire, and You can't say **** in Canada is one of his favourite little dittys:haha: 

YAY:yipee: For scan pics LUNA!!! How cute mini :baby:

ooh *Kit* not long now....!!!:happydance:

I'm having super busy day, done some munkie mail and pressie for my sis and a non-turtle uk friend, taken LO to the park and we played "adventure in the trees" (there's a grassy hump with some bushes and trees that Holly loves weaving in and out, I think in her eyes 'tis a vast wild forest!) About to bake some cakes (that I won't be able to eat!:dohh:) and clean the animals out- and I have my neighbour coming for tea this afternoon, the English lady:coffee:

Then I'm sure by the end of all that I'll be very happy to crawl into my gompa-gomp house! (*does finger pincer gesture*)

HAPPY FRIDAY ALL:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtletonians :hi:
> 
> I'm just back from the hairdressers with super straight hair and the shop is INSANELY busy. They must all buy supplements :haha:
> 
> My poor friend's husband accused her last night of sleeping with (he used worse language) her best friend. Anyone who knows them knows that they are like brother and sister, so that's so mean. I think he knows the relationship is in trouble and wants someone else to blame
> 
> Luna, Beautiful scan!!! :kiss: What a sweet bebe
> 
> Nothing much to report my side other than NOT bding this weekend as I am supposedly in my fertile period :wacko: no cm tho and actually quite dry (tmi, sorry, but at least it's not lunchtime :haha:) Anyone else had a d&c and had this? I didn't have to have a d&c with the last 2 mc so I have no personal experience with this

Hello Trin:hi:

That's sad for your friend, but it does seem that it's come to shake up point between them:nope: Maybe the dust will settle back down, but in anycase she's a lucky lady to have you as a friend nearby.:hugs2:

I've no idea about d&c, whether it affects cm, but any hormonal meddling from mc, natural or induced, could put your whole cycle out of whack and your previous O date could now have shifted temporarily to elsewhere in your cycle:shrug: You might just be Oing later!! Hence no fertile cm just yet... You've had one AF since the d&c, is that right?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And your hair looks fab Trin:thumbup:
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/emoticones-msn-cheveux.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Of mummyapril's girls Angel is older than Faye right?

99% sure that's right


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Since no-one was around to answer my question about Angel and Faye I hope Angel is the older one, not that it matters much :thumbup: Had to get to the post office before 11:30...*TRIN* and *APRIL* your munkie mail has finally been launched into the atmosphere:happydance:
> 
> By brother knows the whole Kevin Bloody Wilson repertoire, and You can't say **** in Canada is one of his favourite little dittys:haha:
> 
> YAY:yipee: For scan pics LUNA!!! How cute mini :baby:
> 
> ooh *Kit* not long now....!!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm having super busy day, done some munkie mail and pressie for my sis and a non-turtle uk friend, taken LO to the park and we played "adventure in the trees" (there's a grassy hump with some bushes and trees that Holly loves weaving in and out, I think in her eyes 'tis a vast wild forest!) About to bake some cakes (that I won't be able to eat!:dohh:) and clean the animals out- and I have my neighbour coming for tea this afternoon, the English lady:coffee:
> 
> Then I'm sure by the end of all that I'll be very happy to crawl into my gompa-gomp house! (*does finger pincer gesture*)
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY ALL:flower::flower::flower:

ah woo hoo sooo exciting! Yes Angel is the eldest :) 
ah sounds like you had fun in the trees i love doing things like that! it is a big adventure to kiddies :) 
hope you have a lovely rest of the day, its just me and Angel here today so we are doing some bonding as its not often just us so it will be nice :) 
:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtletonians :hi:
> 
> I'm just back from the hairdressers with super straight hair and the shop is INSANELY busy. They must all buy supplements :haha:
> 
> My poor friend's husband accused her last night of sleeping with (he used worse language) her best friend. Anyone who knows them knows that they are like brother and sister, so that's so mean. I think he knows the relationship is in trouble and wants someone else to blame
> 
> Luna, Beautiful scan!!! :kiss: What a sweet bebe
> 
> Nothing much to report my side other than NOT bding this weekend as I am supposedly in my fertile period :wacko: no cm tho and actually quite dry (tmi, sorry, but at least it's not lunchtime :haha:) Anyone else had a d&c and had this? I didn't have to have a d&c with the last 2 mc so I have no personal experience with this

oh i desperately need to get my hair cut lol, oh dear for your friend i cant imagine how she must feel :/
glad youre good :)


----------



## mummyApril

yay for your scan Luna! i did right a really long post at 4am this morning when i was awoken by baby kicks and couldnt sleep, but my stupid phone refreshed and the post was gone! lol 
anyway, so glad you enjoyed your scan you have a beautiful buba there, im thinking girl! i thought youd get another scan you lucky thing :) x


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee::yipee::yipee:I'M GETTING MUNKIE-TURTLE MAIL!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Yep, I've had one af since the mc and it was a long and protracted one...weird so it'll take a while to settle down


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really need a hair cut too. Since I'm 12dpo I thought I could officially test today, so during my wee break I did an opk (for fun) and a 25iu. I have just one CB+/- to do monday if AF doesn't show this weekend and then I'm sitting back with my feet up until phoning my gyn if I make it past the 6 week point.
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

Lovely lines munkie xxx


----------



## mummyApril

you will make it past 6 weeks youll make it all the way to 40 :)


----------



## mummyApril

ok im trying to fix up my laptop as its going slow, it is telling me its going to take 47166 days and 12 hours! lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> ok im trying to fix up my laptop as its going slow, it is telling me its going to take 47166 days and 12 hours! lol

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> you will make it past 6 weeks youll make it all the way to 40 :)

I hope so, it seems a mission at the mo!! I'll settle for 39 weeks if necessary, like with Holly:p


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> you will make it past 6 weeks youll make it all the way to 40 :)
> 
> I hope so, it seems a mission at the mo!! I'll settle for 39 weeks if necessary, like with Holly:pClick to expand...

oh and happy 4 weeks :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

I'm going to start doing some yoga tonight :)


----------



## firstbaby25

April sounds lovely for angel I'm sure although she doesn't get to go away she'll remember these times with you fondly. Also when I had my hair cut I went to a student for a £10. 

Holly I have everything crossed for you I have good vibes anyway... Plus, as usual you have a killer attitude :thumbup: 

I need to sort my turtle mail out desperately I'm being a lazy turtle this week had the past 2 days off and Adam is off today on payday! :wohoo: we've been bargain shopping today. He got a beautiful jumper for £10 and some t shirts for £6 each :happydance: I got a lovely sheer maxi dress for £10 and some sandals that I couldn't resist (as it was on him) for £20 they're so divine I'll post pics....

Happy Friday everyone :) is it bad that I'm going to drink tonight when I'm technically in the 2ww? I'm ntnp and have no reason to believe I'm in for a :bfp: :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Jaynie-lets see your bargain buys pretty please


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy poppyseed day B!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> April sounds lovely for angel I'm sure although she doesn't get to go away she'll remember these times with you fondly. Also when I had my hair cut I went to a student for a £10.
> 
> Holly I have everything crossed for you I have good vibes anyway... Plus, as usual you have a killer attitude :thumbup:
> 
> I need to sort my turtle mail out desperately I'm being a lazy turtle this week had the past 2 days off and Adam is off today on payday! :wohoo: we've been bargain shopping today. He got a beautiful jumper for £10 and some t shirts for £6 each :happydance: I got a lovely sheer maxi dress for £10 and some sandals that I couldn't resist (as it was on him) for £20 they're so divine I'll post pics....
> 
> Happy Friday everyone :) is it bad that I'm going to drink tonight when I'm technically in the 2ww? I'm ntnp and have no reason to believe I'm in for a :bfp: :shrug:

Thanks Jaynie:hugs:

Pics! pics!:happydance: 

Just waiting for my neighbour who's coming for tea:coffee:

I've never stopped drinking in the 2ww in all my goes, and my 2ww with Holly I was ntnp and visiting the UK and it was my sister's b'day and we went to the pub (yesterday was her B'day too, really close in date Holly and this one!) but I'm naughty, most ladies would not drink I think.It's one of the reasons I like to test early since I like my evening Kir and I can stop it ASAP :blush: 

You had any symptoms?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I'm going to start doing some yoga tonight :)

That sounds good, in a class or on your own?

I fancied I could do a bit of yoga once (having never done it in my life) and got a book out of the library about it and put fancy leggings on and a camping mat down in my studio...and proceeded to fail to achieve any of the positions in the book :headspin: I enjoyed doing the warm up bit though which was all greeting the sun stuff and not too uncomfortable :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo genteel tea-party time\\:D/

Laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy tea partying 

Im off for a tidy round before OH gets home 

chinese tonight yommo and long soak in bath coming up !!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my scan picture!! :dance:
It's all very surreal to me! I think I'm still in denial that I'm even pregnant! :haha:

DH is home with me again today ( :cloud9: ) and I really want to go for sushi...!!! I told him I'd just get the ones without raw fish... he said they all have raw fish! I don't believe him, though. I really want it! :brat:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna I loved your pics too :) such a lovely bubba and you get a free scan. 

I will post pics for sure. I have other things like £4 vintage flea Market dress and some massive £1 dungarees. I'm just out and about at the mo. Making the most of adam's day off... 

I love a good bargain.


----------



## firstbaby25

B no symptoms to report :shrug: can't see why I wouldn't rip it up a bit. Isn't that what ntnp is about? Reverting back to knowing through missed period?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Beautiful scan my love. :cloud9: I know that it didn't really start sinking in for me until my 12 week scan but as I began properly showing it sank in a bit more and now that I'm huge and bebe's moving.... I'm pretty well convinced. :haha: Only took neigh on 20 weeks! :haha:

Trin- I also ADORE your hair you cool chick. :cool: Sad about your friend. :( Unfortunately, more often than not, a situation like that doesn't lead to an ending in the relationship as much as it just continues on the cycle. I do hope things resolve for the better with your friend soon. :hugs:

April- I haven't woken up in the middle of the night to bebe kicks yet but I've waken up a plenty due to being wildly uncomfortable. :nope: It's rotten really. One of the worst nights sleep last night EVER. On the upside, bebe wriggled for daddy last night before I feel asleep. :cloud9:

Jaynie baby- I can't wait to see your bargains! Sounds amazing. :thumbup:

Holly- Busy busy day for you! And what gorge lines you have! (Did that sound too big bad wolf to you? :haha:) I hope you are enjoying your tea time with your illustrious neighbor. :flower:

April- Enjoy your time with Angel... it is hard for me to get one on one time with my oldest as well. Mainly because she is school and my youngest isn't yet so I spend a lot more time with DD the younger than I do with my oldest. Soak up the time love. :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April sounds lovely for angel I'm sure although she doesn't get to go away she'll remember these times with you fondly. Also when I had my hair cut I went to a student for a £10.
> 
> Holly I have everything crossed for you I have good vibes anyway... Plus, as usual you have a killer attitude :thumbup:
> 
> I need to sort my turtle mail out desperately I'm being a lazy turtle this week had the past 2 days off and Adam is off today on payday! :wohoo: we've been bargain shopping today. He got a beautiful jumper for £10 and some t shirts for £6 each :happydance: I got a lovely sheer maxi dress for £10 and some sandals that I couldn't resist (as it was on him) for £20 they're so divine I'll post pics....
> 
> Happy Friday everyone :) is it bad that I'm going to drink tonight when I'm technically in the 2ww? I'm ntnp and have no reason to believe I'm in for a :bfp: :shrug:

oh definitely have to see pics! im going to get my hair cut in june ready for my sisters wedding i wear it up most of the time now as im always at home cleaning lol x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start doing some yoga tonight :)
> 
> That sounds good, in a class or on your own?
> 
> I fancied I could do a bit of yoga once (having never done it in my life) and got a book out of the library about it and put fancy leggings on and a camping mat down in my studio...and proceeded to fail to achieve any of the positions in the book :headspin: I enjoyed doing the warm up bit though which was all greeting the sun stuff and not too uncomfortable :haha:Click to expand...

erm on the wii fit? haha i am definitely NOT very well balanced to show off in a class hehe it is quite easy on the wii though :) x


----------



## mummyApril

enjoy your tea Holly, Molly i havent had an uncomfortable night yet, just waking up either needing a wee or kicking lol and then i cant sleep for at least an hour! quite annoying, and i think this may be why i dont have energy in the day lol hope you get a little bit of a nap today x


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start doing some yoga tonight :)
> 
> That sounds good, in a class or on your own?
> 
> I fancied I could do a bit of yoga once (having never done it in my life) and got a book out of the library about it and put fancy leggings on and a camping mat down in my studio...and proceeded to fail to achieve any of the positions in the book :headspin: I enjoyed doing the warm up bit though which was all greeting the sun stuff and not too uncomfortable :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> erm on the wii fit? haha i am definitely NOT very well balanced to show off in a class hehe it is quite easy on the wii though :) xClick to expand...

I love yoga :cloud9: I'm double jointed tho with loose ligaments so I get hurt easily - don't feel it at the time but terrible afterwards. I had a brilliant teacher tho who would make me not go deeply into poses.

I am desperate to go back to bellydancing. I did it for 4 years and used to teach beginners classes


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start doing some yoga tonight :)
> 
> That sounds good, in a class or on your own?
> 
> I fancied I could do a bit of yoga once (having never done it in my life) and got a book out of the library about it and put fancy leggings on and a camping mat down in my studio...and proceeded to fail to achieve any of the positions in the book :headspin: I enjoyed doing the warm up bit though which was all greeting the sun stuff and not too uncomfortable :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> erm on the wii fit? haha i am definitely NOT very well balanced to show off in a class hehe it is quite easy on the wii though :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I love yoga :cloud9: I'm double jointed tho with loose ligaments so I get hurt easily - don't feel it at the time but terrible afterwards. I had a brilliant teacher tho who would make me not go deeply into poses.
> 
> I am desperate to go back to bellydancing. I did it for 4 years and used to teach beginners classesClick to expand...

i dont think id look very good belly dancing now but would love to try that one day! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm making a belly dancing puppet for a dance troop of puppets. Well not right now, I'm on BnB while cooking dinner:fool: Nice homemade ratatouille simmering away on the stove and chicken thighs in the oven. And just had a random cup of soup- courgette peelings from Holly's dinner (she chokes on the skins so I peel them:awww:) boiled up and mixered with a bit of salt to taste. Very tasty:thumbup:

Tea party was lovely:thumbup: My neighbour friend is learning Russian and I have loads of stuff gathering dust so I lent her a Russian CD and text called Alex and his Friends and she was delighted. And she said she'll introduce me to her Russian teacher, Elena :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start doing some yoga tonight :)
> 
> That sounds good, in a class or on your own?
> 
> I fancied I could do a bit of yoga once (having never done it in my life) and got a book out of the library about it and put fancy leggings on and a camping mat down in my studio...and proceeded to fail to achieve any of the positions in the book :headspin: I enjoyed doing the warm up bit though which was all greeting the sun stuff and not too uncomfortable :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> erm on the wii fit? haha i am definitely NOT very well balanced to show off in a class hehe it is quite easy on the wii though :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I love yoga :cloud9: I'm double jointed tho with loose ligaments so I get hurt easily - don't feel it at the time but terrible afterwards. I had a brilliant teacher tho who would make me not go deeply into poses.
> 
> I am desperate to go back to bellydancing. I did it for 4 years and used to teach beginners classesClick to expand...
> 
> i dont think id look very good belly dancing now but would love to try that one day! xClick to expand...

I danced til I was 7 months with Toine and I'd love to teach preggy belly dancing. We use spiralling a lot during labour to bring the baby's head down - that's how belly dancing started as a labour dance


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can sooo not bellydance but I'd deffo love to try!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseuse-hawaienne.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I can sooo not bellydance but I'd deffo love to try!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseuse-hawaienne.gif

You need a bum and hips like mine :haha: and a great rack doesn't hurt :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm making a belly dancing puppet for a dance troop of puppets. Well not right now, I'm on BnB while cooking dinner:fool: Nice homemade ratatouille simmering away on the stove and chicken thighs in the oven. And just had a random cup of soup- courgette peelings from Holly's dinner (she chokes on the skins so I peel them:awww:) boiled up and mixered with a bit of salt to taste. Very tasty:thumbup:
> 
> Tea party was lovely:thumbup: My neighbour friend is learning Russian and I have loads of stuff gathering dust so I lent her a Russian CD and text called Alex and his Friends and she was delighted. And she said she'll introduce me to her Russian teacher, Elena :happydance:

your dinner sounds amazing! im a traditional english dish cook, shepards pie, macoroni cheese etc id love to know how to cook some of the things you do!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start doing some yoga tonight :)
> 
> That sounds good, in a class or on your own?
> 
> I fancied I could do a bit of yoga once (having never done it in my life) and got a book out of the library about it and put fancy leggings on and a camping mat down in my studio...and proceeded to fail to achieve any of the positions in the book :headspin: I enjoyed doing the warm up bit though which was all greeting the sun stuff and not too uncomfortable :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> erm on the wii fit? haha i am definitely NOT very well balanced to show off in a class hehe it is quite easy on the wii though :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I love yoga :cloud9: I'm double jointed tho with loose ligaments so I get hurt easily - don't feel it at the time but terrible afterwards. I had a brilliant teacher tho who would make me not go deeply into poses.
> 
> I am desperate to go back to bellydancing. I did it for 4 years and used to teach beginners classesClick to expand...
> 
> i dont think id look very good belly dancing now but would love to try that one day! xClick to expand...
> 
> I danced til I was 7 months with Toine and I'd love to teach preggy belly dancing. We use spiralling a lot during labour to bring the baby's head down - that's how belly dancing started as a labour danceClick to expand...

oh wow thats so interesting i didnt know that! how cool shame theres no classes near me :(


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can sooo not bellydance but I'd deffo love to try!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseuse-hawaienne.gif
> 
> You need a bum and hips like mine :haha: and a great rack doesn't hurt :winkwink:Click to expand...

iv always been told by my family that i have mummy bearing hips if that helps? lol


----------



## mummyApril

i have a few pics to upload which i found funny/cute and a bump pic cos i think i look huge since the other day!.....


----------



## Mollykins

Belly dancing and shepards pie. I'll take a bit of both please. :haha: I explored belly dancing a short bit, came easy largely due to my _large_ hips and breasticles I'd think. :haha: 

My DD the younger just came up and shoved her honey bear stuffy down the front of my shirt with a "She's going to stay here because she is scared. Leave her there Mommy." :haha: 

Holly- Glad your tea time when well with your neighbor. :thumbup:

April- POST PICS! :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

Toine's teacher gave us a present. He has a broken leg and I think an enlarged heart - very irregular and a murmur. Don't have a steth at home so I can't tell yet

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216127_10150224563284880_594719879_8561579_3620876_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205519_10150224561989880_594719879_8561576_7822589_n.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Aww bless him, so sweet x hope hes ok though :( poor kitty.


----------



## mummyApril

so we have Faye who came in pretending to be me! lol, Angel wearing my sunglasses and a tired Faye :) 
plus 2 bump pics i think look huge
 



Attached Files:







IMG00578-20110414-1706.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG00572-20110414-1058.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









IMG00575-20110414-1347.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









20weeks2days.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









20weeks2days1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

oh how cute little black patch on his nose, hope hell be ok! Molly your dd's are such characters! how cute! x


----------



## mummyApril

wow the girls bedroom looks messy in the photos (its not just a few toys and colour bits lol)


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a lovely pot *April*:cloud9: And don't worry photos always make things look messier than they really are! Ratatouille is dead easy:thumbup:

*Trin* I think my morphology is better cut out for running:haha: Here's a shot I just took of my oriental belly dancer, couldn't get her in position since I needed a hand to take the photo at the same time! You can't see it in the photo but her belly is a big sphere that rotates. Her costume isn't finished yet, I've got some gold 'coin' sequins and bells and things to add. And some airy sleeves to make too, and she'll be holding a scarf across her back.
And the other guy is a Morris Dancer in the making\\:D/
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









026.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely bump and girl pics :thumbup:

We went to do an antenatal home visit. The mom is 36 weeks tomorrow so we were saying next week set up the pool and get your birth supplies etc. Then did the exam and the baby was so low, did an internal and she is 100% effaced and the baby's head is mid-cavity :shock:
So we had to change instructions to: go buy birth supplies now and set up birth pool tomorrow and DH must get someone to be back up for the wedding next week where he's the best man :haha:
So she'll go any day now and not 15th may!

I'm off to bed soon. DS the elder has a chess tournament and has to be at school at 7:15am and I have an early patient


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That's a lovely pot *April*:cloud9: And don't worry photos always make things look messier than they really are! Ratatouille is dead easy:thumbup:
> 
> *Trin* I think my morphology is better cut out for running:haha: Here's a shot I just took of my oriental belly dancer, couldn't get her in position since I needed a hand to take the photo at the same time! You can't see it in the photo but her belly is a big sphere that rotates. Her costume isn't finished yet, I've got some gold 'coin' sequins and bells and things to add. And some airy sleeves to make too, and she'll be holding a scarf across her back.
> And the other guy is a Morris Dancer in the making\\:D/

You're so talented! You can call your bellydancer Trin - she even has my hair :haha:
I can't find any pics of our performances. I think they must be on our old computer that died :nope: We did one stunning dance to a shakira song with tea light candles on our palms. And another one with 2 big veils in contrasting colours


----------



## HollyMonkey

*April* your girls are so cute, that's hilarious the one of Faye being pregnant:haha: Guard that photo and show it to her the day she really is:awww: And Angel looks like a star!

Hello *Trin's* new Kitty:hi: He looks like the first cat of my life I had when I was a kid. He was called Smudge, predictably!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin she is:thumbup: Her hair is made from fine brown slinky velvet, so yes that sounds like yours!! She has a very large hooked nose though!!!
Nighty Night, good luck with the already effaced lady, hope she lets you get some sleep tonight though:hugs: Your patients must be so inconsiderate sometimes:haha:
xxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

thanks guys :) yeah i definitely will show her when shes older :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Like this (but that's not me obviously) https://i.ytimg.com/vi/rLmweiEMgtc/0.jpg

beautiful double veil work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vD0DyJWZZQ&feature=related


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh and we did this dance (without the candelabra!) (and not nearly so beautifully) Shakira is my bellydancing heroine 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJsZR3w776E


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Like this (but that's not me obviously) https://i.ytimg.com/vi/rLmweiEMgtc/0.jpg
> 
> beautiful double veil work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vD0DyJWZZQ&feature=related





wow :shock: thats impressive :)


----------



## mummyApril

did you make those puppets?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

wow Trin they're great! Once my puppet's got her veil and costume finished I'll do a video of her dancing for you:haha:

Yep April:thumbup: I've made over 200 puppets in my time :fool: All different subjects-Classic fairy tales, Olympic sports, family and friends, animals, musicians, Shakespeare, Punch and Judy, my own stories, AND A MONKEY CIRCUS:haha: That was one of my faves:cloud9: Now LO's bigger I'm getting back into them, it's just dangerous work with a :baby: around and she always goes straight for my sharp scary tools:dohh: So I'm having a 'mummy sabatical' at the mo (and hopefully another one straight after for this beanie-stick bean, stick!) and then once the kids are at school and I can work undistracted I will set up a Puppet Theatre in my garage:wohoo: And you Turtles can all come over with your kids and watch my puppet shows :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night girls, I've had a yummo dinner and I'm off for cosy time now in my imaginary tent:thumbup:
Luv ya allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I was once told I had the body for bellydancing! All hourglassy and all. I like the shape of my body! But would like to be a tiny bit thinner.... I'd also love to do bellydancing and yoga again...


Adams out watching the local rugby team! I'm drinking ciyder (said in Dorset accent) with my friends :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Have one for me please Jaynie :) x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Where is everyone :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: Kmteehoo!! Hello please talk and join us :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Here :hi: ginge! 

April sure I posted that I'll have one for you! Only 2 tho just in case just sipping it :) you know cause I'm a female innit?!


----------



## LunaLady

Lovely bump pics, April! And the girls are adorable, as always! Angel looks so grown up with your glasses on!!

B - your puppets look fantastic!! You'll have to do a tutorial on how to make them; I think that would be fun!!!! :thumbup:

So I broke down and made DH take me out to sushi! :dance: I was good and mostly had the cooked stuff, but I did nab a few bites of DH's sashimi. YUM! :cloud9: I ate A LOT; and it felt really good! Lots of good fish protein, avocado, cucumber and sea weed; all good stuff! I shared a cup of really good green tea with DH, too... :blush:

And the other diapers I ordered are in, so I'll take a picture of my stash to share!


----------



## addie25

Hi girls! I had a fun time after work went to happy hour n was very happy with my girl friends. Then came home n crashed was in tears n so Angry. When is this going to end I just can't get past it :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Hi girls! I had a fun time after work went to happy hour n was very happy with my girl friends. Then came home n crashed was in tears n so Angry. When is this going to end I just can't get past it :cry:

What's wrong, Addie? I missed what you want to end? :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I just miss being pregnant miss her miss what I would b doing rt now to get ready for her n the anger is not going away n the anger of having to do ivf to make sure our next baby is healthy makes me angry. I'm so thankful they can do that but I'm so angry we didn't luck out and the first baby turned out healthy


----------



## LunaLady

It's okay to be angry, Addie. It's totally understandable. I would be pretty darn upset if I were in your shoes, too. Life can be sooo totally unfair sometimes, but I stand by the belief that everything does in fact happen for a reason. I've been through some poopy things in my years and questioned 'god' or myself or anything and thought life was absolute sh*t, but once I got passed it and was able to look back weeks, months or even years later I was able to see how those situations in fact got me to where I am today and the wonderful life I have. And sometimes it does take several years to go by before you can fully understand why things happen the way they do - but in my experience, every shi*ty thing I've had to endure has in some way done something to get me to where I am now - and I would never want to change that. 

I know it's no consolation what I've just said, but I just want you to know that you are absolutely NOT alone, we are here for you, there have been countless other couples in your position and you WILL have your baby. 

Keep your head up, Addie - you need to keep a positive mental attitude so your little babies they put inside you will find it cozy and snuggle on up to you!! :cloud9:

You CAN and WILL get through this. And it's good to talk about it. Whether with us or your DH or your mom or your doctor or anyone - I've learned recently with the loss of my friend that bottling things up does you no good at all. You're doing the right thing by voicing your emotions and letting those thoughts and feelings get OUT so they don't haunt you.

You are amazing and beautiful and lovely and FERTILE and you WILL have your sweet little bean(s) and very soon! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Thank u it does help. I don't know I fell like some people dot understand. Dh cousin Is 9 months pregnant n she n her mom never contacted me to say were here for u n now they r having a party on sunday. I told my mother in law I'm not ready tuns of kids r Going to be there and her pregnant I'm just not ready. She said I need to go talk to someone if I'm still angry after 7 weeks n said I should come bc I'll eventually have to see them n the longer I wait the harderit will be(not true bc when I'm pregnant in a couple months t won't b hard) n said I should come to the mothers day party n I got really mad why would I want to be at a mothers day party!!!!!!!!!! Is she kidding me n then after all that pressure she texts me n says don't feel pressured to come if ur not ready dot come Sunday???? Ughhhh


----------



## addie25

I'm so angry rt now I want to scream!!! No one understands except u lovely girls n I must say my friends here have been great. But I feel alone bc dh doesn't understand anymore n his mom obviously thinks I'm nuts to still b upset. Dh just said he would be excited to see his cousins kid WHY she looks just like me blonde hair blue eyes how does that not hurt him!!! N he doesn't see how It would hurt me n I just want to scream . He was so good be4 but now since basically 2 months have gone by he thinks I should b over it n doesn't support me like he did! He brushes it off n I need help. N now his mom Texts me n says she feels bad like she's pressuring me to go well YEA u did! I dont want to be around kids that look like me n pregnant people in my face( please dont take offense if ur pregnant I love talking to u girls) ur supportive but bc she was not y wud I want to see her pregnant!


----------



## LunaLady

Maybe they are trying to be supportive and think that by inviting you to these things that they are including you and keeping you close. I think sometimes people either don't know what to say if they haven't had experience with what you're dealing with; or they project onto you - doing what they would want someone to do for them instead of trying to find out what kind of support YOU want.

I do think honesty and communication is the best policy and if you can (calmly, after you've had a chance to cool off) communicate to your DH what you're still feeling and that you'd really appreciate him supporting you. And communicating with your MIL and DH's cousin what you're feeling about the family get-togethers. 

Also, perhaps you could seek out some counseling? I don't mean to say that you are overreacting or that you 'should have moved on' - not at all - but having a third party who is neutral to what is going on in your life to talk to can really help. When I was really deep in my eating disorders several years ago I got no support from my mom and DH (just a boyfriend at the time) just didn't know at all what to do to help me, so he completely ignored it. My doctor suggested just seeing a counselor and it really did help me to have someone completely removed from my day to day life to speak to about how I was feeling. I could say whatever I wanted to say about the lack of support from my mom and the denial from my DH without hurting anyone's feelings or having someone in my life think I was rude or even insane. And the counselor was able to offer insight and advice that I was willing to take because it wasn't my mom (who would readily offer advice, but being stubborn I never wanted to take it from her - and most of it wasn't sound advice, anyhow) or another family member who was forcing their opinions on me.

And, the doctor or clinic that you're doing your IVF through may have some resources for counselors who work specifically with people in your shoes or similar situations. :thumbup:

Ultimately, I think your family a) has good intentions b) doesn't know what to do/say to make you feel better and/or c) thinks they know what to do to make you feel better but it's not working. And perhaps talking with someone completely removed from the situation may help you to work through what you're feeling.

We are definitely here for you, Addie. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I agree with seeing someone. I also had eating issues in the past it was more mental than Anything a control thing I always ate but hated eating n didn't want to but didn't want to get sick at the same time so I ate ( not a lot but enough) I feel like when life hits me hard that problem comes back this time it's not the eating 2 much but the exercising I m starting to use it as a way go have control n want to loose weight n want to run away from my situation ( as a way again to have control in my life so I can relate to what u experienced. )My family didn't get it when it was a problem bc I looked healthy I never dropped to an unhealthy weight so if they couldnt see it they didn't c a problem. N my brothers laughed about how much I worked out they thought it was funny n didn't think o well I think this is a bit obsessive n unhealthy when I was in highshool. I dont know anymore I am eating enough now bc dont want problems when we do ivf but the mental part Is coming up like over thinking what I can eat and can't eat n how much n how often. N thinking somehow thR more I run thR more control I will get back it's stupid I know I'm just having a hard day. I have lots ofgood ones


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin I was once told I had the body for bellydancing! All hourglassy and all. I like the shape of my body! But would like to be a tiny bit thinner.... I'd also love to do bellydancing and yoga again...
> 
> 
> Adams out watching the local rugby team! I'm drinking ciyder (said in Dorset accent) with my friends :cloud9:

I'm hourglass....plus a few extra minutes :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I'm so angry rt now I want to scream!!! No one understands except u lovely girls n I must say my friends here have been great. But I feel alone bc dh doesn't understand anymore n his mom obviously thinks I'm nuts to still b upset. Dh just said he would be excited to see his cousins kid WHY she looks just like me blonde hair blue eyes how does that not hurt him!!! N he doesn't see how It would hurt me n I just want to scream . He was so good be4 but now since basically 2 months have gone by he thinks I should b over it n doesn't support me like he did! He brushes it off n I need help. N now his mom Texts me n says she feels bad like she's pressuring me to go well YEA u did! I dont want to be around kids that look like me n pregnant people in my face( please dont take offense if ur pregnant I love talking to u girls) ur supportive but bc she was not y wud I want to see her pregnant!

Oh Addie I totally understand. Both my SIL's are pregnant and it's hard because on a logical level I want to be happy for them, but on a heart level I am just green with envy that they are blissfully pregnant and the thinking of where I would have been if bean 1 or bean 2 had stuck. Also for me, (and probably for you in your situation) because I didn't mc spontaneously, there is always this nagging feeling that I made the decision to end the pregnancy and that it is my fault...that maybe the doctor was wrong and the scan machine was faulty and if I'd left it it all would have worked out in the end. The logical brain says that's nonsense but the heart says otherwise. We are emotional beings and we have to acknowledge that side of ourselves.

For men, i think the situation is quite different. While they can logically grasp a pregnancy and that usually it ends in a baby, they don't connect with a baby on a heart level until it's actually born. So possibly (and I don't know you DH or you so I may be totally off), for you, you lost a real baby that was your daughter and had a whole life ahead of her. For your DH, he lost the idea of a baby and that idea can soon be replaced with a baby through ivf. Does that makes sense? It doesn't become real for them until much later. And men are basically practical so the plan to have another baby has already taken root for him and that is where he is headed - men are far more forward thinking than us who can look forward and back at the same time

Maybe I'm just waffling but I hope it makes sense for you

Big love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have been at work since 7:15am :wacko: on a saturday :wacko:

Took DS the elder to his chess tournament and have to fetch him later, and I have an early appointment :happydance:

I have the fiance of crazy lesbian fame's birthday today :wacko: and they are fighting (again!) because her mom organised a surprise party for her last night and didn't tell my friend (who is her fiance). SO mean. The woman is a total cow. But my friend over-reacts and makes everything worse so she ends up not getting any sympathy......vicious cycle

Other friend with the horrid husband and potential beau has agreed to be friends with said beau and has also agreed that things really need to be sorted out with her husband. She's turning 30 soon and I think it's just a natural time for people to take stock of their lives and see if they are actually happy with their lot.

As for me, so cm in my supposed fertile period so who knows :shrug: crazy hormones :wacko:

Have a happy Saturday turtle-friends

(and I saw what I want to buy my turtles :happydance: just have to find a price and see if I can afford it. But they are SOOOO cute)


----------



## TrinityMom

:dust::dust: I'M SENDING SUCH STICKY DUST FOR YOU MUNKIE :dust::dust:
(and it's pink Emily dust)


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie i tink only you understand why you still feel like you do :hugs:even though MIL & DH are seeming uncaring they have never dealt wit it before either and probably just assume you will be ok now even though your not ,i know you must feel very angry at times and then sad but im sure when the ball is properly rolling for the ivf you will stsrt to see a ligt at the end of te tunnel. Im glad your friends are understanding as well as us thats important and must help alittle take care and rant when ever you wish:kiss:
ps-is it monday you have tests done???

Hello everyone :flower:happy saturdays all 
Trin that kitty is soooo cute i want him, poor you working on sat morn must mean business is good yes?
And you may be able to share a new life with us over the next couple of days with your ready to pop mom!!!!

Bethany-your puppets are great so talented 

April-lovely pics of the growing bump and girls:thumbup:

where is kit ?? and jaynies pics ??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Poor Holly's _exhausticated_ and down for her morning nap already, Dh and I walked to the market with her, via the park where we played 'adventure in the trees' and then on the return we snuck into the gardens of a private apartment residence to try out their swing:ninja: We're thinking of getting one for the garden and wanted to see if Holly liked it first- there are slides and stuff in the park but no swing and I had one and loved it as a kid so she might be a lucky bunny and get one:bunny:

Just off for a catch up...but the sun is shining (we've had sun for 2 weeks non-stop:happydance:) so soon I will go and tuck more bloomin threads in on Sarachka's orphan blanket on a deckchair outside, it's taking aggggggeeeees to tuck ends in!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :dust::dust: I'M SENDING SUCH STICKY DUST FOR YOU MUNKIE :dust::dust:
> (and it's pink Emily dust)

Aww thankyou Trin:hugs: 
I'm waiting for the moment I get a boy/girl vibe, for the moment it hasn't surged, but it will at some random moment I'm sure:haha: And no sport today, just walky porkies. Oh yes I have a pic to post you later, of the lion from my Monkey circus puppets....


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> I'm so angry rt now I want to scream!!! No one understands except u lovely girls n I must say my friends here have been great. But I feel alone bc dh doesn't understand anymore n his mom obviously thinks I'm nuts to still b upset. Dh just said he would be excited to see his cousins kid WHY she looks just like me blonde hair blue eyes how does that not hurt him!!! N he doesn't see how It would hurt me n I just want to scream . He was so good be4 but now since basically 2 months have gone by he thinks I should b over it n doesn't support me like he did! He brushes it off n I need help. N now his mom Texts me n says she feels bad like she's pressuring me to go well YEA u did! I dont want to be around kids that look like me n pregnant people in my face( please dont take offense if ur pregnant I love talking to u girls) ur supportive but bc she was not y wud I want to see her pregnant!

Sending you big hugs :hugs: Cant imagine how u feel but were always here for you :( xxxx



My sitaution is totally different and im not comparing but i had mc at 6.5 weeks and even now altho im pregnant which im over the moon about,i should be nearly 18 weeks not 9 :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh *Addie* I think it's sooo normal to feel how you do. You've had time to get some perspective on what happened now which I always think makes things worse for actually REALISING and RESENTING things. Whereas before maybe your feelings were at the forefront, you now have your feelings AND your _analysis_ of the situation. I can well imagine the number of 'what if's and 'if only's' that must pass through your head each day. And 7 weeks isn't long, especially in all things pregnancy related since we ladies automatically carry the ghost of the 9 months and the life beyond, and I agree with Trin that men often see things very differently babywise. My DH certainly does:shrug:

And Luna has already said all the sensible things about maybe talking to someone if you feel like you want to, and that it's hard for others to empathise, and that one day you will look back on your life and say, 'ah yes, it was difficult, but I understand why it happened like that now'

Keep on soldier, you're doing really well, remember not so long ago you couldn't even express yourself here since you were still in shock- it's all progress and soon you'll have your next baby to love:cloud9:
Lots of :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Babyhopes:hi:

Why are you feeling sad?:flower: And where's Lissy these days? I haven't seen her for a while :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Babyhopes:hi:
> 
> Why are you feeling sad?:flower: And where's Lissy these days? I haven't seen her for a while :shrug:
> 
> xxxx

I was feeling sad for few days feel better now i slept until 9am thats a record for me :)

I dont see lissy much now we live 120miles apart :cry:
ill messgae her on fb tell her to gwt her butt on here lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would like to....


----------



## HollyMonkey

....dedicate...


----------



## HollyMonkey

...my upcoming 4500th POST...


----------



## HollyMonkey

...to...KMTEEHOO!
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/montagne-de-smileys.gif


----------



## addie25

Trin u r spot on he lost the idea of a baby n it will b soon replaced with ivf. I just still need him like I needed him 7 weeks ago n he's not understanding that. It's not like he's tryin to be mean he simply does not get y I m so angry n sad sometimes n can't relate. I think I would b in a better place if he was there for me now but I don't want to blame him for my feelings u know. I just don't get y he can't understand? I feel just as out of control as I did 7 weeks ago n I need him :( it's crazy I'll b pregnant soon ivf sill start soon y can't I just let go? I do have very good dayan most days r good day but these bad ones r just 2 low for my comfort. N the pressuring from his mother was uncalled for n she took it back but she still pressured me n I don't like that n is still expecting me to go to the mothers day party. I think that is just flat out mean to ask me to go to that.


----------



## addie25

New mum: I get the test monday and then it's a waiting game forgenetics to be ready. My mil delivered a still born at 6 months she should understand that's what upsets me more. She took it back n said I didn't have toget her husband prob told her to back off ( she means no harm she doesn't but she should understand n she obviously doesn't) I mean Sunday courtny will be talking about delivering the baby n everyones goin to b focused on that orrrr thry won't talk about it b im there n then it's like I'm thR elephant in the room. N mothers day I mean Is she kidding me!!!! It's like she wants to see me committed to a mental house y would she Insis I comet that party !


----------



## addie25

Holly I do what Ifs like u said n seein someone is a good ideal but dh doesn't seem to want me 2??? He took me to see someone as soon as it happened but now he said ivf will b starting soon j then u won't b angry n won't need I so wait till ivf starts n Ull see Ull b better. I don't know his lack of support now is making me more angry than I should be about his whole mess. N I'm so mad my mil put all that pressure on me even tho she took it back. Shevins thinks I should b over it n I wish I could be but till I actually stRt ivf I dot think I'll b able to let go. I don't walk around angry All day I usually m ok but his invite to brunch tomorrow n then the pressure pushed me over the edge. Y someone would push someone that is this close to the edge is beyond me. N his aunt couldn't even call me to ask me to come she texted me bc the last time she called it was so odd she didn't know what to say to me. N to be frank that whole side ignored us when it happened so I want to tell them to SOD off( is that correct lol) don't bring it up now u shud have asked me then. Thry r all tossers in my oppinion n I'll remember the lack of support I got from thR it really turned me off to them.


----------



## addie25

O I 4 got to mention his cousins wife Vanessa( not the pregnant one) she has a daughter n is overbearing with her n acts like she (Vanessa) is better than u bc she has a child. My mil says the same thing so it's the the green eyed monster coming out she Has littey since that kids been born 2 years ago acted like she's better than every person that's not a mom n her life is better than ours bc she was knocked up. Normally I let it roll off my back but I don't need that rt now bu I feel forced to go to this thing even tho my mil took it back n said I'm not forced.


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! I bought some of the painkillers i used to take before ttc because the pain has just been so bad recently. I took 2 (used to take 2 tabs 3 times a day plus Lyrica) and I feel so spacey and I don't want to talk to people because I'm sure I'll slur my words :wacko:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! I bought some of the painkillers i used to take before ttc because the pain has just been so bad recently. I took 2 (used to take 2 tabs 3 times a day plus Lyrica) and I feel so spacey and I don't want to talk to people because I'm sure I'll slur my words :wacko:

LOL well ur typing seems fine :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Trin - maybe you should lower your dose for a while :hugs:

Addie- all i can say really is :hugs: and that if you don't feel like going don't go, its wrong for you to be pressured into going, if your not comfortable with that environment yet then don't go. If they have a problem with that then so be it. Until they have been through what you have then they have no idea of how you feel, and until they do they can't say a word to you about how quickly you should 'be over it'. I think they are very rude to be putting so much on you right now and you have every right to tell them to sod off!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Trin - maybe you should lower your dose for a while :hugs:
> 
> Addie- all i can say really is :hugs: and that if you don't feel like going don't go, its wrong for you to be pressured into going, if your not comfortable with that environment yet then don't go. If they have a problem with that then so be it. Until they have been through what you have then they have no idea of how you feel, and until they do they can't say a word to you about how quickly you should 'be over it'. I think they are very rude to be putting so much on you right now and you have every right to tell them to sod off!

I agree with you they should not put pressure on me. What kills me is they have ALL experienced a bit of what I went threw and still they did not reach out to me. His cousin Courtney had a D&C. She was only 7 weeks n I was 14 so I had a different kind (the day be4 procedure) and was put into labor and she was not but she should understand. She didn't have 6 weeks of waiting to hear if her child was going to be sick tho n that was one of the hardest parts for me. But shouldn't she understand loss like this???? His Aunt lost twins and countless babies till she finally did IVF and had Sarah!!!! And yet she didn't reach out to me!! And his mother was amazing during all of this but to pressure me now kills me bc she had worst of all she delivered a still born! I mean what is going on here! This is a bit ridicules. I know each person reacts differently n maybe they thought they were helping by staying away but it makes me mad bc they know what its like sorta. The other one Vanessa did send a card but she rubs it in my face that shes a mom n thats just mean.


----------



## addie25

DH and I just had a big blow out. I told him I was upset and I need some support and as usual he got offended bc he thinks he is supporting me???? UMMM I do not see how???? He gets mad when I bring it up that I am upset. He said he is sick of hearing about it and sick of hearing about IVF and it has not even started. Well it hasn't started for HIM. For me I have been talking to the genetics teems for weeks, getting blood tests, going on medice, getting that xray on Monday so it has started for me!!! What do I do? I am so freaking lost! Why is he being like this? The last time we had a blow out he came rt back in the house and hugged me and this time he didn't. What did I do wrong? I am simply asking for some support? Hes so offended bc in his head hes supporting me. N i dont want to just pretend I am ok when I am not around him I should be myself around him. I told him we should go speak to someone and he said no I should go speak to someone. Well that wont help our relationship will it. N i dont want our relationship to be fixed when we get pregnant again bc then we just ignored our problems. I want them fixed now for us not related to the joy of getting pregnant!. What should I do. Should I not be home when he comes home to give him space. I really feel like going away for a few days.


----------



## addie25

I just understood something. He supports me when I am not in the need for it! like going to that movie. Planning a special night for us. BUT when I am crying n in need of even just a hug thats when he gets offended bc he thinks well I did all those other things what the hell. But I need him when I get upset not when I am happy. N he is not willing to talk abou it n clearly not willing to go seek help together. So I need some advice please. :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie is there a friend or someone in your family you could go visit for a few days ?
sounds to me like you both need a bit of time out space lovely ,maybe DH is not coping either and is scared to actually sit talk it out ug cry etc as he will crumble and therefor wont feel like he is supporting you?
I only say this because from my experience of my own mc altough totally different to yours was very ard on my OH and at times when i was crying upset angry he just crumbled and i ended up holding him and talking to him etc.....
I dont know what to say lovely tell everyone to sod off do your own thing and dont be bossed around .
How i wish i could pop round and give you a big squeeze and a hug and have a bru and let you talk and cry etc 
much love xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

I think men as a rule feel they have to fix everything.My DH understands poorly foot or poorly tummy,not poorly heart.Its something he cant do pyshically to fit he finds it way to much and a man can never understand exactly how a women feels when they lose a baby even if it was theirs too :hugs:

My DH wasnt very supportive but when the anger i felt died down a little we had heart to heart and it was bcos he was afraid to cry cos then its real and he felt he had to be strong for me :(


----------



## addie25

He did say that this morning . He said don't u think I am hurting 2. But when it first happened n he was crying he was there for me 150% n now that its been 7 weeks its different . Even if he is upset y cant he support me he supported me when it happened. I do not know if it is a good idea to stay away for a few days. He will get very upset. He thinks I am calling our relationship crappy n if I leave his fear will come true. He fears that I am going to get so depressed that I will leave him. I do not see why he would think that we actually do have a great relationship. We got so close when this happened even tho we were already close be4 it. He really thinks he is being supportive that is why he is getting so angry. I don't get it.I also RSVP yes to his aunt for tomorrow and said I would come with DH. I just want to shut them all up. Im going to not text him all day and Ill be out till late tonight I think. We are not around each other 24/7 I go out with my friends he goes out with his but I think space today is a good idea.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:blush: I just took my crossword book out into the garden and failed to fill in a single clue before :sleep: in my deckchair. I'm such a :jo: but it was :cloud9:

*Addie* I hope you find some inner peace soon:hugs: Maybe your DH's way of dealing with the loss really is to try and put it behind him, and to talk about it everyday is really not going to help _him_ move on? I reckon it would deffo be good to talk to someone independently of him. I'm sure your family really don't mean to hurt you, you may be reading too much into what they do and say since your heartache magnifies everything to a painful degree. Which is totally understandable but ultimately reproaching others won't help you to come to terms with how you feel yourself. If you see what I mean:shrug:

What are you Turts all doing today? I know you're working *Trin* and getting high on painkillers. Is *Kit* around? I don't remember her asking me if she minds absenting herself this weekend:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> I think men as a rule feel they have to fix everything.My DH understands poorly foot or poorly tummy,not poorly heart.Its something he cant do pyshically to fit he finds it way to much and a man can never understand exactly how a women feels when they lose a baby even if it was theirs too :hugs:
> 
> My DH wasnt very supportive but when the anger i felt died down a little we had heart to heart and it was bcos he was afraid to cry cos then its real and he felt he had to be strong for me :(

My DH is supportive in a man way, gives me a cuddle and pours me a glass of wine, but I know I have to do all the rest on my own, or with you guys, or on the phone to my mum.:telephone: To my knowledge my 2 mcs didn't emotionally peturb my DH very much but they were only at 8 and 6 weeks and sad for me but nothing like Addie's situation. When I took the Cytotec to expel the 1st one and was writhing in agony on the sofa and passing out with the pain he was having a little nap.:growlmad: But that's men for you:shrug:

And my DH likes to organise everything to a calendar date. You should see how miffed he looks when I announce biological events such as pregnancy and miscarriage since he didn't have it noted in his diary for that day :rofl:

But I nuv him:hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> :blush: I just took my crossword book out into the garden and failed to fill in a single clue before :sleep: in my deckchair. I'm such a :jo: but it was :cloud9:
> 
> *Addie* I hope you find some inner peace soon:hugs: Maybe your DH's way of dealing with the loss really is to try and put it behind him, and to talk about it everyday is really not going to help _him_ move on? I reckon it would deffo be good to talk to someone independently of him. I'm sure your family really don't mean to hurt you, you may be reading too much into what they do and say since your heartache magnifies everything to a painful degree. Which is totally understandable but ultimately reproaching others won't help you to come to terms with how you feel yourself. If you see what I mean:shrug:
> 
> What are you Turts all doing today? I know you're working *Trin* and getting high on painkillers. Is *Kit* around? I don't remember her asking me if she minds absenting herself this weekend:growlmad:

I don't talk about it every day with him thats y I got so upset with him. I am more happy than I am sad but when I get sad I would like him there n he has not been in the way I need. And ur rt his family did not try and harm me by not contacting me but I still find it odd they didn't even send a note.:shrug: Were family after all. I go out with a lot of people just not his family bc they are the only ones that ignored me during this whole time so I think its going to be fake of them to bring it up when I see them tomorrow. If they cared they would have said something when I was experiencing it. I understand what u are saying, ignoring them wont help me but I just never understood why they choose to ignore us when we lost the baby. It still eats at me. Thnks for ur advice. it helps hearing opinions :hugs:

I am having a better day. My friend is writing a book and she is coming over soon to let me read some of it so thats exciting. Then prob a movie later. Wish I could go for a run but its not going to be nice today and actually its not going to be nice all week! I see in Paris and London is going to be lovely!!!! :thumbup: Hope you girls enjoy it!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think men as a rule feel they have to fix everything.My DH understands poorly foot or poorly tummy,not poorly heart.Its something he cant do pyshically to fit he finds it way to much and a man can never understand exactly how a women feels when they lose a baby even if it was theirs too :hugs:
> 
> My DH wasnt very supportive but when the anger i felt died down a little we had heart to heart and it was bcos he was afraid to cry cos then its real and he felt he had to be strong for me :(
> 
> My DH is supportive in a man way, gives me a cuddle and pours me a glass of wine, but I know I have to do all the rest on my own, or with you guys, or on the phone to my mum.:telephone: To my knowledge my 2 mcs didn't emotionally peturb my DH very much but they were only at 8 and 6 weeks and sad for me but nothing like Addie's situation. When I took the Cytotec to expel the 1st one and was writhing in agony on the sofa and passing out with the pain he was having a little nap.:growlmad: But that's men for you:shrug:
> 
> And my DH likes to organise everything to a calendar date. You should see how miffed he looks when I announce biological events such as pregnancy and miscarriage since he didn't have it noted in his diary for that day :rofl:
> 
> But I nuv him:hugs:Click to expand...

LOL I AM THE SAME I AM OBSESSED WITH MY CALENDAR!!! This was not in my plans and I was forced to write in all those nasty test days and D&C's! My friend came over yesterday and saw one of my calendars and said oh my my now this is OCD. Wel maybe so but I will never be late or forget anyones birthdays or appointments! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Trin u r spot on he lost the idea of a baby n it will b soon replaced with ivf. I just still need him like I needed him 7 weeks ago n he's not understanding that. It's not like he's tryin to be mean he simply does not get y I m so angry n sad sometimes n can't relate. I think I would b in a better place if he was there for me now but I don't want to blame him for my feelings u know. I just don't get y he can't understand? I feel just as out of control as I did 7 weeks ago n I need him :( it's crazy I'll b pregnant soon ivf sill start soon y can't I just let go? I do have very good dayan most days r good day but these bad ones r just 2 low for my comfort. N the pressuring from his mother was uncalled for n she took it back but she still pressured me n I don't like that n is still expecting me to go to the mothers day party. I think that is just flat out mean to ask me to go to that.

I don't want to be controversial. And my heart is going out to you addie. When it all happened I was so shocked too that it ended up like that for you at each hurdle I was like 'yeah but dh probably won't be a carrier' you know etc etc... So like I say you have our full support in whatever you want to bitch about. But like luna said some people project the support they would require in your beat interests and I would certainly go. I think i'd stop thinking that she's asking you to do something that's inconsiderate and instead ponder what she might be thinking, for example, she asking you to be strong? She's thinking that it'll help to paint a smile for a while (some of the eat advice I was given) because if we pretend to be over something eventually we'll trick ourselves into believing it. So you go to the do, you paint a smile on, who knows you might have a laugh and you are gonna be a mum so you have plenty to look around and be positive about (but some of what you feel is definitely guilt, we don't want to get over things in some scenarios). It could be a good way to ease back in to it? You did the hen do, now you do a family do. She's not asking you to be over it hell she's probably not over it herself! 

Please be careful with food. The thing you describe addie as I've had it is controlled anorexia. I ate 500-600 calories a day at one point :shock: like you, it was control thing for me definitely. Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :blush: I just took my crossword book out into the garden and failed to fill in a single clue before :sleep: in my deckchair. I'm such a :jo: but it was :cloud9:
> 
> *Addie* I hope you find some inner peace soon:hugs: Maybe your DH's way of dealing with the loss really is to try and put it behind him, and to talk about it everyday is really not going to help _him_ move on? I reckon it would deffo be good to talk to someone independently of him. I'm sure your family really don't mean to hurt you, you may be reading too much into what they do and say since your heartache magnifies everything to a painful degree. Which is totally understandable but ultimately reproaching others won't help you to come to terms with how you feel yourself. If you see what I mean:shrug:
> 
> What are you Turts all doing today? I know you're working *Trin* and getting high on painkillers. Is *Kit* around? I don't remember her asking me if she minds absenting herself this weekend:growlmad:
> 
> 
> I don't talk about it every day with him thats y I got so upset with him. I am more happy than I am sad but when I get sad I would like him there n he has not been in the way I need. And ur rt his family did not try and harm me by not contacting me but I still find it odd they didn't even send a note.:shrug: Were family after all. I go out with a lot of people just not his family bc they are the only ones that ignored me during this whole time so I think its going to be fake of them to bring it up when I see them tomorrow. If they cared they would have said something when I was experiencing it. I understand what u are saying, ignoring them wont help me but I just never understood why they choose to ignore us when we lost the baby. It still eats at me. Thnks for ur advice. it helps hearing opinions :hugs:
> 
> I am having a better day. My friend is writing a book and she is coming over soon to let me read some of it so thats exciting. Then prob a movie later. Wish I could go for a run but its not going to be nice today and actually its not going to be nice all week! I see in Paris and London is going to be lovely!!!! :thumbup: Hope you girls enjoy it!Click to expand...

Oh I'm glad to hear you have some fun things lined up for today. :thumbup: Yep it's lovely weather here, about to go back in the garden and the sunshine, and tomorrow it's the London marathon so I hope it's good weather over there for that- I've heard whisper of a new World Record being attempted tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*jaynie* I love your autocorrect:hugs: Don't worry, I autocorrected-autocorrect as I read your last post:haha:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin u r spot on he lost the idea of a baby n it will b soon replaced with ivf. I just still need him like I needed him 7 weeks ago n he's not understanding that. It's not like he's tryin to be mean he simply does not get y I m so angry n sad sometimes n can't relate. I think I would b in a better place if he was there for me now but I don't want to blame him for my feelings u know. I just don't get y he can't understand? I feel just as out of control as I did 7 weeks ago n I need him :( it's crazy I'll b pregnant soon ivf sill start soon y can't I just let go? I do have very good dayan most days r good day but these bad ones r just 2 low for my comfort. N the pressuring from his mother was uncalled for n she took it back but she still pressured me n I don't like that n is still expecting me to go to the mothers day party. I think that is just flat out mean to ask me to go to that.
> 
> I don't want to be controversial. And my heart is going out to you addie. When it all happened I was so shocked too that it ended up like that for you at each hurdle I was like 'yeah but dh probably won't be a carrier' you know etc etc... So like I say you have our full support in whatever you want to bitch about. But like luna said some people project the support they would require in your beat interests and I would certainly go. I think i'd stop thinking that she's asking you to do something that's inconsiderate and instead ponder what she might be thinking, for example, she asking you to be strong? She's thinking that it'll help to paint a smile for a while (some of the eat advice I was given) because if we pretend to be over something eventually we'll trick ourselves into believing it. So you go to the do, you paint a smile on, who knows you might have a laugh and you are gonna be a mum so you have plenty to look around and be positive about (but some of what you feel is definitely guilt, we don't want to get over things in some scenarios). It could be a good way to ease back in to it? You did the hen do, now you do a family do. She's not asking you to be over it hell she's probably not over it herself!
> 
> Please be careful with food. The thing you describe addie as I've had it is controlled anorexia. I ate 500-600 calories a day at one point :shock: like you, it was control thing for me definitely. Look after yourself :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks I appreciate the support. I do feel like my MIL is asking me to be over it because she said "you have to get over it" lol! And I really am happy most of the time. Some days I just loose control. The food and exercise thing is something I started in high school. I loose control and I get it back any way I know how, and thats the only way I know how.DH never believed that was an issue bc like I said I do not allow myself to get 2 skinny, I eat, its an internal battle. I never let it get 2 far, I always eat enough and of the correct things to stay healthy. And this time around I am not over exercising. A mile or 2 running some sit ups and 8 pound weights once a day and only if it is nice out. I just do not know how else to get control? And I never thought it to be a problem bc no one in my life told me it was a problem. Even when I said hey I have a problem they said no you dont you look fine your not 2 thin.

So I took my friends dog for a run last night. Well she took me for a run. She ran after other dogs, paper, the wind lol. Shes n 80 pound dog. Never again will I invite her for a walk/run lol! :haha:


----------



## Countrygirl10

I love baby animals! especially baby chicks they are so adorable. 
btw girls. I o'd a few days ago 10 days til testing! feeling very relaxed and happy
this cycle so I hope it pays off!!!! :D and Babydust to those who are ttc and congrats to everyone who got a bfp!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG 500-600 calories a day:shock: My GD diet is 1800 and I feel hungry all the time!:wacko:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin u r spot on he lost the idea of a baby n it will b soon replaced with ivf. I just still need him like I needed him 7 weeks ago n he's not understanding that. It's not like he's tryin to be mean he simply does not get y I m so angry n sad sometimes n can't relate. I think I would b in a better place if he was there for me now but I don't want to blame him for my feelings u know. I just don't get y he can't understand? I feel just as out of control as I did 7 weeks ago n I need him :( it's crazy I'll b pregnant soon ivf sill start soon y can't I just let go? I do have very good dayan most days r good day but these bad ones r just 2 low for my comfort. N the pressuring from his mother was uncalled for n she took it back but she still pressured me n I don't like that n is still expecting me to go to the mothers day party. I think that is just flat out mean to ask me to go to that.
> 
> I don't want to be controversial. And my heart is going out to you addie. When it all happened I was so shocked too that it ended up like that for you at each hurdle I was like 'yeah but dh probably won't be a carrier' you know etc etc... So like I say you have our full support in whatever you want to bitch about. But like luna said some people project the support they would require in your beat interests and I would certainly go. I think i'd stop thinking that she's asking you to do something that's inconsiderate and instead ponder what she might be thinking, for example, she asking you to be strong? She's thinking that it'll help to paint a smile for a while (some of the eat advice I was given) because if we pretend to be over something eventually we'll trick ourselves into believing it. So you go to the do, you paint a smile on, who knows you might have a laugh and you are gonna be a mum so you have plenty to look around and be positive about (but some of what you feel is definitely guilt, we don't want to get over things in some scenarios). It could be a good way to ease back in to it? You did the hen do, now you do a family do. She's not asking you to be over it hell she's probably not over it herself!
> 
> Please be careful with food. The thing you describe addie as I've had it is controlled anorexia. I ate 500-600 calories a day at one point :shock: like you, it was control thing for me definitely. Look after yourself :hugs:Click to expand...

How did you get over the controlled anorexia? I just never considered it anorexia bc I eat and look healthy. No doctor has said my weight was an issue. No doctor ever guessed there was an issue. I always knew it was not ok to think the way I did about food but just figured since my physical health was ok and I had a normal life no harm was being done.


----------



## addie25

Countrygirl10 said:


> I love baby animals! especially baby chicks they are so adorable.
> btw girls. I o'd a few days ago 10 days til testing! feeling very relaxed and happy
> this cycle so I hope it pays off!!!! :D and Babydust to those who are ttc and congrats to everyone who got a bfp!

Fingers crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## Countrygirl10

Thank you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello countrygirl :hi:

My Dh is hatching some chicks at the moment https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poussin3.gif

Hope this is your lucky month:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poussin3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poussin3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poussin3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poussin3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poussin3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poussin3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poussin3.gif

Off to the park with Holly........

see ya later all:kiss:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Have a fun time!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls...

Sorry I left you hangin' last night, Addie! BnB wouldn't let me on, so I gave up and went to bed :sleep:

I hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG 500-600 calories a day:shock: My GD diet is 1800 and I feel hungry all the time!:wacko:

When I was really deep in my eating disorders (for about five years) I would aim for eating nothing; if I did end up eating I'd aim for under 500 calories; if I ate any more than that I'd barf EVERYTHING back up.

And every morning I ran 3 miles, rode the exercise bike for 45 minutes, and lifted weights for 30 minutes. Plus stretching after.

I was pretty intense!!! :nope:


----------



## addie25

Hey it would not me on as well :shrug: How is your day going. I have been looking for my keys all morning. I went for a walk a couple days ago ran in with my friend n her daughter bc her daughter fell and went to get what we needed to clean her up. (I needed the keys to get in the house so they must be in the house) the next day I wake up cant find them. Still today, I am looking everywhere and can not find them:dohh:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG 500-600 calories a day:shock: My GD diet is 1800 and I feel hungry all the time!:wacko:
> 
> When I was really deep in my eating disorders (for about five years) I would aim for eating nothing; if I did end up eating I'd aim for under 500 calories; if I ate any more than that I'd barf EVERYTHING back up.
> 
> And every morning I ran 3 miles, rode the exercise bike for 45 minutes, and lifted weights for 30 minutes. Plus stretching after.
> 
> I was pretty intense!!! :nope:Click to expand...


Me was more of the thoughts behind it. Example: If I was going out to dinner on friday I would think.... I wont order dessert, yes i will, no i wont, ok ill just get a salad so then i can get dessert no ill just order a salad and no dessert!!!! Someone offerend me something with a lot of fat in it i got very tense I did not want it! I never snacked. I ate only oatmeal for a bit (that was also bc my stomach disorder, all foods were making me sick. Debating all day every day on what I was allowed to eat. One time I hid all my food under my mashed potatoes and my father in law said oh look at that you ate all your meat and my brother in law goes u mean she hid all of her meat bc he saw me do it. Yettttt no one seemed to think it was a problem they just thought I liked to only eat healthy and not eat 2 much. So mine was more thoughts and I wound up eating prob 1000 cal a day bc I did not want to get sick. I did eat some junk but then would get so mad at myself for doing it.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- Big :hugs: love dove. Most of the ladies here have said all that I would have but I'll add a bit that I heard while watching Juno the other night. :) "A woman becomes a mother when she is pregnant. A man becomes a father when he holds his baby." I liked this because, as I took it to mean, it becomes REAL for us when we are pregnant as we are experiencing it; it's so much more personal. For men, it's not the same as it is for us. I know that my OH, it becomes more and more real with each u/s and feeling the baby move but it doesn't all come to culmination until the birth. That being the case, it's going to be hard for yours to continue to relate to you, does that make sense? 

I have a couple sites to share... 

https://infertility.about.com/b/200...pregnancy-and-infant-loss-remembrance-day.htm

https://www.october15th.com/ 

We are always here for you... as is pretty obvious about now eh? :hugs:


----------



## addie25

That is how it was in High school. I just do not want to eat 2 much but enough so I am still very healthy. I don't know :shrug: Like I had cereal for breakfast Ill have turkey for lunch and w.e I cook for dinner. Maybe a pudding if I get hungry mid day. So to me thats not a problem bc I am eating. Its more the controlling thoughts of how much I eat of it and how often I eat. And I generally do not listen to what I am thinking and thats why I eat as much as I am. I know the thoughts must be some sort of problem but thats just how I get when I loose control. Only happens when something big happens in my life and I have no power over it otherwise I do not think like that and just go about my day and eat when and how much I want n dont think twice.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG 500-600 calories a day:shock: My GD diet is 1800 and I feel hungry all the time!:wacko:
> 
> When I was really deep in my eating disorders (for about five years) I would aim for eating nothing; if I did end up eating I'd aim for under 500 calories; if I ate any more than that I'd barf EVERYTHING back up.
> 
> And every morning I ran 3 miles, rode the exercise bike for 45 minutes, and lifted weights for 30 minutes. Plus stretching after.
> 
> I was pretty intense!!! :nope:Click to expand...

How did u stop doing this? Does it still happen when you loose control of something in life.

I feel like bc I am eating what I should I am controlling it and not doing harm. I could be wrong. Ive never starved myself i mean i eat my 3 meals and maybe a snack (again only when i loose control in life in a big way. when things are fine doesn't cross my mind. )its the stupid thought process during the day(and i know those thoughts are thoughts anorexic people get but I don't act on them really since i eat so I never classified myself as that) I prob should talk to someone about that i mean its been since high school n i am sure they will tell me even tho I eat the thoughts are still thoughts of someone who has food issues.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG 500-600 calories a day:shock: My GD diet is 1800 and I feel hungry all the time!:wacko:
> 
> When I was really deep in my eating disorders (for about five years) I would aim for eating nothing; if I did end up eating I'd aim for under 500 calories; if I ate any more than that I'd barf EVERYTHING back up.
> 
> And every morning I ran 3 miles, rode the exercise bike for 45 minutes, and lifted weights for 30 minutes. Plus stretching after.
> 
> I was pretty intense!!! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> How did u stop doing this? Does it still happen when you loose control of something in life.
> 
> I feel like bc I am eating what I should I am controlling it and not doing harm. I could be wrong. Ive never starved myself i mean i eat my 3 meals and maybe a snack (again only when i loose control in life in a big way. when things are fine doesn't cross my mind. )its the stupid thought process during the day(and i know those thoughts are thoughts anorexic people get but I don't act on them really since i eat so I never classified myself as that) I prob should talk to someone about that i mean its been since high school n i am sure they will tell me even tho I eat the thoughts are still thoughts of someone who has food issues.Click to expand...

Actually what really helped me was to change WHAT I was eating. My husband and I became vegan around the time I was at my sickest and eating all those carbs made my brain sugar addicted and I started overeating - eating everything in sight. And I was trying to stop with the purging, so I wasn't throwing up. I gained a lot of weight, even when I was 'strict' and only ate a small amount of calories - my body just instantly turned the carbs to fat.

It's a long story - but I found a book (Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon) and read it and we instantly changed our diet to include natural foods (no vegan franken foods and meat substitutes) that are nutrient dense. We cut out carbs almost completely except for some quinoa, brown rice and sprouted grain bread. I noticed a difference within a few days. 

Once we'd eaten that way for a couple weeks, my sugar addiction subsided and I felt as I'd never felt before - I didn't think of food all the time, I didn't binge, I ate when I was hungry, stopped when I was full and sometimes even forgot to eat lunch or something because I wasn't thinking of it. These behaviors were unheard of for me before, but with the change of our diet it seemed to really change my brain chemistry with regards to food. And I am sooo thankful for it. I was suicidal at the end there when DH and I were vegan. I had lived almost ten years of my life obsessed with food and I just couldn't do it anymore. I wasn't happy and it was no life for me to live. It was the next day that we changed our diet.

To this day, if I eat too much wheat or sugar I'll get moody and start hunting out more of those things. That's why I simply say I'm 'gluten free' because it's easier for people to understand and accept than to say 'I don't eat wheat because I think it's bad'. :shrug:

Anyway... sorry that was so drawn out, but that's the truth of what ultimately helped me to change my thoughts about eating. And a big part of it was about control for me - being an only child with an overbearing mother I felt I needed a lot of control. :thumbup:

And nowadays when I feel out of control I don't revert back or anything; I just tend to deal with whatever it is. Before I'd completely ignore things that were happening around me that stressed me out; which I think made it worse.

Really the only thing that I find that triggers my 'anorexic thoughts' is actually losing weight. If I step on the scale and find I'm lighter than the last time I weighed I think, "Oh! Could I lose a few more?" Which is part of the reason I've been so concerned about the nearly 20 pounds I've lost since becoming pregnant. But I've been VERY diligent to make sure I'm eating enough now that I'm not throwing up from morning sickness all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy 11 weeks LUNA!! Guess what?? You are almost! through your first trimester! :shock: Where has the time gone eh? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG 500-600 calories a day:shock: My GD diet is 1800 and I feel hungry all the time!:wacko:
> 
> When I was really deep in my eating disorders (for about five years) I would aim for eating nothing; if I did end up eating I'd aim for under 500 calories; if I ate any more than that I'd barf EVERYTHING back up.
> 
> And every morning I ran 3 miles, rode the exercise bike for 45 minutes, and lifted weights for 30 minutes. Plus stretching after.
> 
> I was pretty intense!!! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> How did u stop doing this? Does it still happen when you loose control of something in life.
> 
> I feel like bc I am eating what I should I am controlling it and not doing harm. I could be wrong. Ive never starved myself i mean i eat my 3 meals and maybe a snack (again only when i loose control in life in a big way. when things are fine doesn't cross my mind. )its the stupid thought process during the day(and i know those thoughts are thoughts anorexic people get but I don't act on them really since i eat so I never classified myself as that) I prob should talk to someone about that i mean its been since high school n i am sure they will tell me even tho I eat the thoughts are still thoughts of someone who has food issues.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually what really helped me was to change WHAT I was eating. My husband and I became vegan around the time I was at my sickest and eating all those carbs made my brain sugar addicted and I started overeating - eating everything in sight. And I was trying to stop with the purging, so I wasn't throwing up. I gained a lot of weight, even when I was 'strict' and only ate a small amount of calories - my body just instantly turned the carbs to fat.
> 
> It's a long story - but I found a book (Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon) and read it and we instantly changed our diet to include natural foods (no vegan franken foods and meat substitutes) that are nutrient dense. We cut out carbs almost completely except for some quinoa, brown rice and sprouted grain bread. I noticed a difference within a few days.
> 
> Once we'd eaten that way for a couple weeks, my sugar addiction subsided and I felt as I'd never felt before - I didn't think of food all the time, I didn't binge, I ate when I was hungry, stopped when I was full and sometimes even forgot to eat lunch or something because I wasn't thinking of it. These behaviors were unheard of for me before, but with the change of our diet it seemed to really change my brain chemistry with regards to food. And I am sooo thankful for it. I was suicidal at the end there when DH and I were vegan. I had lived almost ten years of my life obsessed with food and I just couldn't do it anymore. I wasn't happy and it was no life for me to live. It was the next day that we changed our diet.
> 
> To this day, if I eat too much wheat or sugar I'll get moody and start hunting out more of those things. That's why I simply say I'm 'gluten free' because it's easier for people to understand and accept than to say 'I don't eat wheat because I think it's bad'. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway... sorry that was so drawn out, but that's the truth of what ultimately helped me to change my thoughts about eating. And a big part of it was about control for me - being an only child with an overbearing mother I felt I needed a lot of control. :thumbup:
> 
> And nowadays when I feel out of control I don't revert back or anything; I just tend to deal with whatever it is. Before I'd completely ignore things that were happening around me that stressed me out; which I think made it worse.
> 
> Really the only thing that I find that triggers my 'anorexic thoughts' is actually losing weight. If I step on the scale and find I'm lighter than the last time I weighed I think, "Oh! Could I lose a few more?" Which is part of the reason I've been so concerned about the nearly 20 pounds I've lost since becoming pregnant. But I've been VERY diligent to make sure I'm eating enough now that I'm not throwing up from morning sickness all the time. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Its so great you were able to stop yourself from having the thoughts and reactions from the thoughts. I also did the over eating thing but I was always 2 scared to throw up so I just gained weight.

I can't explain in detail like u did what my issue is (thats prob why I still have it and you do not :dohh:)

I feel like the way I am eating now is healthy its just the thought of controlling my weight that allows me to feel like i have control in life. I do not feel like i am unhappy because of this now like I was in high school. High school was 24/7 thinking about food. Now if i am hungry i will eat bc im 2 scared of getting sick. I dont skip meals. I was never able to go full out and not eat and that is what made me think that I did not have a problem bc I ate. Its just the thoughts of not wanting to eat n then making myself eat that I guess is the problem. 

When I was pregnant I didn't care I was gaining weight I wanted my big belly, n if i have twins next time it will be huge!!! :happydance: Like i said its only when something really bad happens like loosing the baby or my mom almost dying a couple years ago. It has to be huge to make me get these thoughts again. When life has bumps doesn't happen but when I have to climb a mountain it comes back.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Happy 11 weeks LUNA!! Guess what?? You are almost! through your first trimester! :shock: Where has the time gone eh? :shrug:

:hi: Molly how is ur day going???? Did i ever tell u the main character in my books name is molly!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Happy 11 weeks LUNA!! Guess what?? You are almost! through your first trimester! :shock: Where has the time gone eh? :shrug:
> 
> :hi: Molly how is ur day going???? Did i ever tell u the main character in my books name is molly!Click to expand...

:wave: My day is going all right. Did you catch my post to you on the bottom of the last page? That is so neat! I'm famous in your book! :haha::


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho! ho! ho! I cut Holly's hair tonight for the first time! It looks funny :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Molly! :flasher:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Addie- Big :hugs: love dove. Most of the ladies here have said all that I would have but I'll add a bit that I heard while watching Juno the other night. :) "A woman becomes a mother when she is pregnant. A man becomes a father when he holds his baby." I liked this because, as I took it to mean, it becomes REAL for us when we are pregnant as we are experiencing it; it's so much more personal. For men, it's not the same as it is for us. I know that my OH, it becomes more and more real with each u/s and feeling the baby move but it doesn't all come to culmination until the birth. That being the case, it's going to be hard for yours to continue to relate to you, does that make sense?
> 
> I have a couple sites to share...
> 
> https://infertility.about.com/b/200...pregnancy-and-infant-loss-remembrance-day.htm
> 
> https://www.october15th.com/
> 
> We are always here for you... as is pretty obvious about now eh? :hugs:

Thanks:hugs: I know its harder for him. But he was so amazing when it first happened so I was shocked when he started acting like he is now. N with his family, I know no harm was intended but harm was done, I wont forget that they ignored me and my DH when we lost our first baby I just wont forget it. And even if they say something tomorrow it doesn't matter they are being forced to since I am there it was not bc they went out of their way to make sure we are ok. Its bc we will all be at a brunch together n it will be odd if they don't.

I LOVE THAT MOVIE!!! IT IS 2 FUNNY NOW I HAVE TO WATCH IT LATER!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie sorry for late reply. Mine was brought about by a stressful event where I went out with a very controlling boy and I knew I was losing myself but he was good at it and I was practically estranged from my family... It was like you describe the ONLY thing that I could control in my life at that point. What went in my mouth. B I would eat dry cereal, I cut out carbs, dairy and sugar COMPLETELY but the tiny link I had with y family (sister) remained and obvs. With my condition I had stopped drinking and my family had an intervention type thing I got the strength to end the relationship and I now just try and watch what I eat. I had strict meal plans, dry cereals were about the only carbs and I would only eat White meat and fish and with only dressing free salad and butter free veg! It was horrible looking back :munch: I love food now. Isn't life funny tho. I'm lucky really... 

I'm watching the fa cup semi final and later seeing untie friend who had the abortion the other week. She's obviously not having the best time! It's not that nice here :nope:

:hi: molly :hi: Luna :hi: everyone!

The pillow trick is working a treat btw. No sore knees or hips for me now :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Thanks HollyMonkey but it seems this flu is happy where it is. :haha: It's been about a week now. :( FX it passes soon! What dpo are you? FX for you to get sore bb's. :haha:

Hey Molly this is the first time you 'spoke' to me, page 7 :haha: Just been reading the beginning of the thread, it seems such a long time ago now!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello Ladies!!!! I'm 11DPO today, but yesterday at 10DPO......
> 
> ...I was so naughty and what I'm about to tell you serves me completely right!! Last night, I was throwing away all packaging from ovulation tests etc as I had a new batch coming today and like to be all organised (sad eh?) I came across 3 tesco HPT's from my last pregnancy which I didn't know I still had (would have been long gone if I had :haha:) Did I resist? BIG FAT NOPE!!! In a flash, the undies were down, the pot was pee'd in and the test was dunked!! I spent the next 3 minutes casually tidying up etc, then looked at the test........ the faintest (and I mean THE faintest) pink line was in the test box!! Now, as I have had no AF since mc last month, I have no PG symptoms (except ONE sore boob which has now gone away) this was a little unsettling. I'm thinking that I must be wishing for there to be a line so much my brain has gone bonkers and has actually made one appear - but I honestly was waiting for a BFN. You know what's coming next I'm sure (I know I'm in good POASA company here), yes, you guessed it....the other two got wee'd on quick smart - ALL the same result! I would so love to post a picture but neither my digi camera or my mobile camera will take a good enough picture. However...the story doesn't end there....
> 
> This morning, my ovulation sticks arrived, along with some One step HPTs. I had woken at 5.30am this morning and had to pee, so I saved it (eughh :haha:) knowing that I'd have some more tests arriving. I used that FMU with a One step. BFN!! Completely negative - never seen such a lilly white test! I thought ok, that's more like what I was expecting (although a bit disappointed) but for some reason (probably because I've still got 9 of these little jewels left) I decide to test again using 2MU. I have now just done this on 2 One step HPTs and both have a fairly visible pink line???? What the hell is going on? Am I completely barking mad :wacko:
> 
> Maybe this is a chemical? Please tell me what you think - I need help :wacko:
> 
> Love, luck and :dust: to you all x

I just love this post, Kit's :baby: when it was just a pink shadow on a test:hugs: (page 9)


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie sorry for late reply. Mine was brought about by a stressful event where I went out with a very controlling boy and I knew I was losing myself but he was good at it and I was practically estranged from my family... It was like you describe the ONLY thing that I could control in my life at that point. What went in my mouth. B I would eat dry cereal, I cut out carbs, dairy and sugar COMPLETELY but the tiny link I had with y family (sister) remained and obvs. With my condition I had stopped drinking and my family had an intervention type thing I got the strength to end the relationship and I now just try and watch what I eat. I had strict meal plans, dry cereals were about the only carbs and I would only eat White meat and fish and with only dressing free salad and butter free veg! It was horrible looking back :munch: I love food now. Isn't life funny tho. I'm lucky really...
> 
> I'm watching the fa cup semi final and later seeing untie friend who had the abortion the other week. She's obviously not having the best time! It's not that nice here :nope:
> 
> :hi: molly :hi: Luna :hi: everyone!
> 
> The pillow trick is working a treat btw. No sore knees or hips for me now :smug:

Im so glad you dumped him . No one has the rt to make you feel like that!

I dont know do you think I have a problem. I do eat my meals. Im making a hundred calorie pack pop corn now to snack on lol. Its more thoughts than actions at this stage in my life. I know the thoughts are the same as when I was in High school but less frequent. When I get freaked out about what I am eating bc I do not want to gain weight I just choose a healthy meal so is that bad? I mean the thoughts are annoying n its stupid that I want control in this way but I was never told its a problem so I don't really know if i have one and what it is really since I do eat???


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Holly!! Baby hair cut gone funny eh? :haha: I bet it's cute and you can tell all your Frenchy friends it's an English do and all your English friends it's a French do. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks HollyMonkey but it seems this flu is happy where it is. :haha: It's been about a week now. :( FX it passes soon! What dpo are you? FX for you to get sore bb's. :haha:
> 
> Hey Molly this is the first time you 'spoke' to me, page 7 :haha: Just been reading the beginning of the thread, it seems such a long time ago now!!Click to expand...

From day one I've been wishing sore breasticles on you. :haha: I love it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello Mollykins, Hollymonkey, Crunchie and all other lovely ladies on this thread :wave:
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know the outcome of my BFP/BFN tests....
> 
> I'm just back from a business trip - logest 36 hours of my life as I just wanted to be home to :test:......just did a clear blue digi......."Pregnant 1-2" O M G :shock:
> 
> I still have no symptoms? Molly, I know you're saying I shouldn't think too much about this but it's hard to believe as I feel so normal. Last pregnancy I felt very pregnant, sore boobs, bloating etc.
> 
> Anyway, I laughed so much catching up on this thread that a teeny bit of pee almost came out :blush::haha: Loving the "zit" optimism, and yes I do believe in dreams being a sign.....practically a premonition if y'ask me :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck ladies....I'll be stalking your progress, can't wait to hear about your BFPs :happydance:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all x

And then on page 16 digi confirmation:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!!! I'm 11DPO today, but yesterday at 10DPO......
> 
> ...I was so naughty and what I'm about to tell you serves me completely right!! Last night, I was throwing away all packaging from ovulation tests etc as I had a new batch coming today and like to be all organised (sad eh?) I came across 3 tesco HPT's from my last pregnancy which I didn't know I still had (would have been long gone if I had :haha:) Did I resist? BIG FAT NOPE!!! In a flash, the undies were down, the pot was pee'd in and the test was dunked!! I spent the next 3 minutes casually tidying up etc, then looked at the test........ the faintest (and I mean THE faintest) pink line was in the test box!! Now, as I have had no AF since mc last month, I have no PG symptoms (except ONE sore boob which has now gone away) this was a little unsettling. I'm thinking that I must be wishing for there to be a line so much my brain has gone bonkers and has actually made one appear - but I honestly was waiting for a BFN. You know what's coming next I'm sure (I know I'm in good POASA company here), yes, you guessed it....the other two got wee'd on quick smart - ALL the same result! I would so love to post a picture but neither my digi camera or my mobile camera will take a good enough picture. However...the story doesn't end there....
> 
> This morning, my ovulation sticks arrived, along with some One step HPTs. I had woken at 5.30am this morning and had to pee, so I saved it (eughh :haha:) knowing that I'd have some more tests arriving. I used that FMU with a One step. BFN!! Completely negative - never seen such a lilly white test! I thought ok, that's more like what I was expecting (although a bit disappointed) but for some reason (probably because I've still got 9 of these little jewels left) I decide to test again using 2MU. I have now just done this on 2 One step HPTs and both have a fairly visible pink line???? What the hell is going on? Am I completely barking mad :wacko:
> 
> Maybe this is a chemical? Please tell me what you think - I need help :wacko:
> 
> Love, luck and :dust: to you all x
> 
> I just love this post, Kit's :baby: when it was just a pink shadow on a test:hugs: (page 9)Click to expand...

Aww! The beginning of the little yellow babe. :cloud9: You know Holly, my scan date, your DH's birthday, etc is also this thread's 6 months! :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Hello Holly!! Baby hair cut gone funny eh? :haha: I bet it's cute and you can tell all your Frenchy friends it's an English do and all your English friends it's a French do. :haha:

Good idea!! When I went to the park this evening my friend and her baby from baby swimmers were there and she'd taken her baby to a proper hairdresser's today so I was inspired:idea: So chopped Holly's when she was in her high chair after dinner- not a very professional job but at least she hasn't got the rat's tails now!!

Oh yes my breasticles are feeling quite sore tonight:thumbup::holly:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Happy 11 weeks LUNA!! Guess what?? You are almost! through your first trimester! :shock: Where has the time gone eh? :shrug:

Thank you, Molly!! I'm in shock, too, at how quickly it's going!! It's been 7 WEEKS since I got my BFP....!!!! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!!! I'm 11DPO today, but yesterday at 10DPO......
> 
> ...I was so naughty and what I'm about to tell you serves me completely right!! Last night, I was throwing away all packaging from ovulation tests etc as I had a new batch coming today and like to be all organised (sad eh?) I came across 3 tesco HPT's from my last pregnancy which I didn't know I still had (would have been long gone if I had :haha:) Did I resist? BIG FAT NOPE!!! In a flash, the undies were down, the pot was pee'd in and the test was dunked!! I spent the next 3 minutes casually tidying up etc, then looked at the test........ the faintest (and I mean THE faintest) pink line was in the test box!! Now, as I have had no AF since mc last month, I have no PG symptoms (except ONE sore boob which has now gone away) this was a little unsettling. I'm thinking that I must be wishing for there to be a line so much my brain has gone bonkers and has actually made one appear - but I honestly was waiting for a BFN. You know what's coming next I'm sure (I know I'm in good POASA company here), yes, you guessed it....the other two got wee'd on quick smart - ALL the same result! I would so love to post a picture but neither my digi camera or my mobile camera will take a good enough picture. However...the story doesn't end there....
> 
> This morning, my ovulation sticks arrived, along with some One step HPTs. I had woken at 5.30am this morning and had to pee, so I saved it (eughh :haha:) knowing that I'd have some more tests arriving. I used that FMU with a One step. BFN!! Completely negative - never seen such a lilly white test! I thought ok, that's more like what I was expecting (although a bit disappointed) but for some reason (probably because I've still got 9 of these little jewels left) I decide to test again using 2MU. I have now just done this on 2 One step HPTs and both have a fairly visible pink line???? What the hell is going on? Am I completely barking mad :wacko:
> 
> Maybe this is a chemical? Please tell me what you think - I need help :wacko:
> 
> Love, luck and :dust: to you all x
> 
> I just love this post, Kit's :baby: when it was just a pink shadow on a test:hugs: (page 9)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww! The beginning of the little yellow babe. :cloud9: You know Holly, my scan date, your DH's birthday, etc is also this thread's 6 months! :awww:Click to expand...

Wow! Now there's an excuse for a party!:dance:\\:D/:cake:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Holly!! Baby hair cut gone funny eh? :haha: I bet it's cute and you can tell all your Frenchy friends it's an English do and all your English friends it's a French do. :haha:
> 
> Good idea!! When I went to the park this evening my friend and her baby from baby swimmers were there and she'd taken her baby to a proper hairdresser's today so I was inspired:idea: So chopped Holly's when she was in her high chair after dinner- not a very professional job but at least she hasn't got the rat's tails now!!
> 
> Oh yes my breasticles are feeling quite sore tonight:thumbup::holly:Click to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Happy 11 weeks LUNA!! Guess what?? You are almost! through your first trimester! :shock: Where has the time gone eh? :shrug:
> 
> Thank you, Molly!! I'm in shock, too, at how quickly it's going!! It's been 7 WEEKS since I got my BFP....!!!! :shock:Click to expand...

Blimey it really does seem like yesterday!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Addie sorry for late reply. Mine was brought about by a stressful event where I went out with a very controlling boy and I knew I was losing myself but he was good at it and I was practically estranged from my family... It was like you describe the ONLY thing that I could control in my life at that point. What went in my mouth. B I would eat dry cereal, I cut out carbs, dairy and sugar COMPLETELY but the tiny link I had with y family (sister) remained and obvs. With my condition I had stopped drinking and my family had an intervention type thing I got the strength to end the relationship and I now just try and watch what I eat. I had strict meal plans, dry cereals were about the only carbs and I would only eat White meat and fish and with only dressing free salad and butter free veg! It was horrible looking back :munch: I love food now. Isn't life funny tho. I'm lucky really...
> 
> I'm watching the fa cup semi final and later seeing untie friend who had the abortion the other week. She's obviously not having the best time! It's not that nice here :nope:
> 
> :hi: molly :hi: Luna :hi: everyone!
> 
> The pillow trick is working a treat btw. No sore knees or hips for me now :smug:
> 
> Im so glad you dumped him . No one has the rt to make you feel like that!
> 
> I dont know do you think I have a problem. I do eat my meals. Im making a hundred calorie pack pop corn now to snack on lol. Its more thoughts than actions at this stage in my life. I know the thoughts are the same as when I was in High school but less frequent. When I get freaked out about what I am eating bc I do not want to gain weight I just choose a healthy meal so is that bad? I mean the thoughts are annoying n its stupid that I want control in this way but I was never told its a problem so I don't really know if i have one and what it is really since I do eat???Click to expand...

I guess it's a problem in so far as you're worried about whether it's a problem or not. It doesn't sound like you're in any physical danger since you eat well, but it does seem like you're analysing it alot. But there's no point in creating a problem where there needn't be one, and if a bit of obsessively healthy eating helps you through hard times then why not?:shrug: Better than hitting the bottle or something


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm doing a barbecue tonight https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/barbecue-saucisses-29432.gif 

Laters:kiss:


----------



## addie25

BBQ sounds awesome!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Enjoy Holly! :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

Love the retro posts! We once reminisced about when I joined and inwas incredibly flattered :cloud9:

I had a nose bleed last night. 

I have slightly sore boobs :Holly:


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone how are you all im totally shattered xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Love the retro posts! We once reminisced about when I joined and inwas incredibly flattered :cloud9:
> 
> I had a nose bleed last night.
> 
> I have slightly sore boobs :Holly:

Just came in to turn the computer off and saw this!!:happydance: Oh my oh my!
Does your nose also feel like you need to blow it all the time?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Must get back to my glowing coals...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/barbecue-saucisses-29432.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Hello you gorgeous ladies :flower:

Sorry I've not been around much (again) but we really are making progress upstairs :thumbup: I'd hoped to have some red room pics for you tonight BUT the bedframe we got is too big :nope: After OH built it we realised it was bigger than our mattress :dohh: I felt a bit stoopid and OH was less than impressed :blush:

Anyway...how is everyone doing? I hope the weekend is being good to everyone. I'm off for some din dins now :munch: 

Lots of nuv to you all :hugs: x


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! Holly BBQ sounds lovely. Ting is I blow my nose a lot anyway me and my mum are both nasaly... So although the answer is yes that's not something I cam logically count as a symptom... I'll take it easy tho just in case! We would have similar edd's :yipee: my lmp was 27th march. I think that since my cycle changed I o about day 17 and I had :sex: on CD16 so it's got to be a good shout but we'll see. Months of disappointment have worn me down I'm so impatient. Oh the irony of ironies I'd have a decmber baby wouldn't I? A proper one. A new years eve-r or something :dohh: 

Anyone read grazia?


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo Jaynie! Sore bubbies! Exciting! How many dpo are you now? I have forgotten. Most importantly... when are you going to :test:??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Jaynie I'll wet myself laughing if you have a December baby:rofl:
Omg what if Sarachka's preggo too? Can they do her treatment if she is?:shrug:

Just had yummo bbq outside and while DH was in a T-shirt I was bundled up pashmina and all and he asked me why I was so cold at the moment (it's been the same the past few nights) so I gave him some complete Hollymonkifique twaddle theory about your body temp being higher when pregnant thus making the contrast greater and thermo regulation more difficult. I took my temp to show him and it was 37.7- my DH was most intrigued:haha:

Look at this cute pic I took of Holly and Rose at the park this evening:flower: I'm going to print out a copy and give it framed to my friend:friends:
 



Attached Files:







039.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

It would be funny and I've really not done it on purpose! Just I'm taking :sex: when I can :haha: had a quick look at my chart today and if I have o day as 'normal' I had sex 2 days before too. I really dunno though but these :holly:s are noticeabley sore not from prodding! 

BBQ sounds lovely and that's a top photo! 

:hi: kit glad you are being productive whilst you are absent from us! I miss you... 

Next week I'm doing turtle mail :happydance: 

I need to pm trin me address!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Ooo Jaynie! Sore bubbies! Exciting! How many dpo are you now? I have forgotten. Most importantly... when are you going to :test:??

I missed this post :shrug: I'm 4/5 dpi now. I'm testing when I'm late for my period! Going for more relaxed approach plus me have no bacon strips no more :shrug: :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty Night guys, I'm off to bed, sleepy tight all :kiss: xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 1









022.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









018.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2









008.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello you gorgeous ladies :flower:
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much (again) but we really are making progress upstairs :thumbup: I'd hoped to have some red room pics for you tonight BUT the bedframe we got is too big :nope: After OH built it we realised it was bigger than our mattress :dohh: I felt a bit stoopid and OH was less than impressed :blush:
> 
> Anyway...how is everyone doing? I hope the weekend is being good to everyone. I'm off for some din dins now :munch:
> 
> Lots of nuv to you all :hugs: x

:dohh: for the bed!!!!

nuv to you too Kit:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night Bethany & Emily sleep tight!! 

I was a lazy bones this morning so I'm not going to be tired for a while.


----------



## poas

Oh My God!!! I come back to report on holiday from hell and the weird pregnancy dream I have of meeting Holly in a cafe in Paris, (she is dressed as a spy but is somewhat less than inconspicuous as she has the biggest bump ever!!)
Only to see that she is indeed pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ps; Next week, lottery numbers!!


----------



## Sarachka

Sometimes I fucking hate OH. He is such a useless piece of shit.


----------



## x-ginge-x

O_O Sarachka...everything ok??

:hugs: and goodnight ladies, im up at 5:30 for a carboot :D Nuv bargains I do :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Sometimes I fucking hate OH. He is such a useless piece of shit.

MEN!!! What did he do Sarah u ok?


----------



## addie25

Ok so I wanted to bake cupcakes for tomorrow. I'm sorta famous for my cupcakes. DH n his friends love them n try get eaten up quick as a flash at family holidays. The only Problem is it is raining outside n I do not feel like getting wet :shrug: oh well I'll c how it is in the am maybe I can bake be4 we go to the party.


----------



## addie25

4tot to mention the he's part...my cupcakes always look like something like flowers or snow men or basically anything. This time it's simple I am just making greenfrosting that looks like grass on top and then plmskeing a huge colorful egg to go on top of ray made from a sugar cookie cut and frosted and decorated ( that is if it's nice out tomorrow if not I just won't make them) tomorrow is an early Easter celebration so figured it's fitting!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- bummer about the bed my love. That has to be more than frustrating; one of those, sit down with crossed arms and say, "I don't care anyway. Harumph." :hugs:

Sarachka- Oh honey :hugs: I hope it's an issue that is easy to work out. :flower:

Addie- I.WANT.A.CUPCAKE. :munch:

Ginge- What is a carboot?? :-k :shrug:

Holly- I love your pics... all the time. :thumbup: I think that idea of printing and framing a copy for your friend is fab. You are the sweetest turtle. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies! :wave:

I spend most of my Saturday unpacking the rest of our boxes and rearranging/settling mine and OH's room. Happy to report that our room is pretty much as it will stay for a while. :thumbup:

So... while I was in the middle of my epic mission of womanly greatness, I stumbled upon one of you globe trekking turtles and snapped a pic. Now my question is... which one of you is it?? :-k
 



Attached Files:







globe trekkin turtle.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 4


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning girlies,I'm all caught up but Reece has already pinched the lappy off me so I will do a colourful post later!! Had an ironin day yesterday + today bbq qnd qashing think we will go swimming later on!!

Sara what has he done to upset you ??

Lissy wow what a dream!! Why was ya holiday so hellish?? 

Jaynie still no sandels pictures??

Ginge hope you get some bargains from the bootie !!

Bethany pics of hollys hairdo ?

Everyone else hello + big hugs x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Hey *Lissy* there's a premonatory dream!:haha: I had one too last night, about what to get DH for his birthday soon! I slept so well, like a big sausage Molly, and dreamt that I was buying a speaker unit for DH's ipod (what a good idea for his birthday present:thumbup:) and it was evening and nearly closing time in the big electrical store I was in (FNAC) and a wild boar came into the store from a back entrance, and then loads of baby boar, which then turned into baby wolves but looked exactly like mice and the place was over-run with them within minutes:fool: At least I know what to get DH now :haha:

*Ginge* I want to come to a boot sale with you. Mollz it's where people sell junk from the boots of their cars, all parked in a parking lot (I believe that is the American for a carpark?!) and you can pick up some real bargains:thumbup:

*Addie* the cupcakes sound nice!

*Sarachka* tell us what he's done?

Quiet morning at home and then going cycling with LO this afternoon, but all nice easy stuff, going in the car with DH to nice flat path and nothing strenuous. Gorge weather again:cloud9: And I want to go to Toys 'r' Us to get LO a sand pit for the patio. I'm on my own all Easter Weekend :cry: so I thought that might entertain LO and me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning girlies,I'm all caught up but Reece has already pinched the lappy off me so I will do a colourful post later!! Had an ironin day yesterday + today bbq qnd qashing think we will go swimming later on!!
> 
> Sara what has he done to upset you ??
> 
> Lissy wow what a dream!! Why was ya holiday so hellish??
> 
> Jaynie still no sandels pictures??
> 
> Ginge hope you get some bargains from the bootie !!
> 
> Bethany pics of hollys hairdo ?
> 
> Everyone else hello + big hugs x

My battery's just charging but there'll be pics, especially since we're going out this afternoon and you know how snap happy I am:haha: it looks cute though, very Jean Seberg!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Whew! I went t bed at 6:45, didn't have dinner or anything. Absolutely exhasuticated but then I just dozed - too tired to open my eyes but hearing everything around me. So now today I'm still exhauasticated. :nope:

I love how you've all adopted breasticles :holly: :haha:

Rainy day today so dvd's and no sketpark. It's about 19C so of course the boys are all bundled up like it's a blizzard :cold: :haha:

The crazy lesbian braai was cancelled (they had a fight - big surprise - and my friend 'snapped' and started throwing plates and everything else that came to hand...I told you they were crazy :wacko:)
I'm so over drama! Just get on with your lives people!!!

I'm off to snuggle in bed with my kindle :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't wait to hear your symptoms update Jaynie since my nosebleed was at 5dpo :happydance: Have you sneezed at all? I sneezed at random times, like at 3 am in the morning one time but never listed it since it seemed irrelevant but maybe it was something?? And I sneezed this morning mid blow job:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Whew! I went t bed at 6:45, didn't have dinner or anything. Absolutely exhasuticated but then I just dozed - too tired to open my eyes but hearing everything around me. So now today I'm still exhauasticated. :nope:
> 
> I love how you've all adopted breasticles :holly: :haha:
> 
> Rainy day today so dvd's and no sketpark. It's about 19C so of course the boys are all bundled up like it's a blizzard :cold: :haha:
> 
> The crazy lesbian braai was cancelled (they had a fight - big surprise - and my friend 'snapped' and started throwing plates and everything else that came to hand...I told you they were crazy :wacko:)
> I'm so over drama! Just get on with your lives people!!!
> 
> I'm off to snuggle in bed with my kindle :cloud9:

Ha ha you and your wild lesbians! Yes you'd think they'd have sorted it out by now without reverting to plate throwing _every _time:dohh:

I was just making :coffee: in the kitchen and Holly came in looking all delighted with a present for me, a packet of condoms she'd found in Dh's bedside drawer:awww:


----------



## mummyApril

oh Holly you have made me giggle this morning! such randomness in your world today haha 

how is everyone else?!

Sara sorry OH is being a poohead :hugs:

im waiting for my OH to get up! so i can go get my Angel (she stayed at grandads last night) and then were either going to a charity football match or swimming! i hope its a nice day out it looks a bit gloomy :/


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turts !!!

Had the hen party last night and so tired .... Mini bump
And I squeezed ourselves into a LBD and manage sobriety and dancing till 1 when I broke down and called dh .... Collect me please xc

Lovely pics munkie, big hug addie .... I need to see pics of these cupcakes they are my fav! Sorry Sara about oh .... Hope he is making up 2 u ! 

Hi everyone hope u have a lovely Sunday, I have a friend cooking me a roast later so I am well chuffed xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Oh oh oh and I forgot to say my bested friend in the whole world came to the hen last night and blurted out "I'm pregnant" I am so happy ....... She is 6 weeks and only told her dh but I think she needed to talk about stuff .... She is a bridesmaid for the wedding of the girl last night .....when this girl asked me and her to be bridesmaids last may it was on the condition no one got pregnant ! Well I freaked out and "politely" declined the offer and now my friend does not want her to find out so last night I had to buy her lemonades in small glasses so it looked like vodka ! 

I did very well ..... Her due date is 7th dec ... Yay for December babies


----------



## mummyApril

haha crunchie brilliant secret squirrel work! im glad you had a good time! sooo jealous of your roast! what time shall i be round lol x


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> haha crunchie brilliant secret squirrel work! im glad you had a good time! sooo jealous of your roast! what time shall i be round lol x

I have to go south London for my dinner....she is very nice I am sure she would feed you lol :thumbup: she really does feed you well yum yum 

DH and I havent had Dinner at home since Tuesday :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

sooooo can i have sex without a condom? or is that a stupid question lol


----------



## mummyApril

ah she sounds like the mum friend everyone calls me mummy out of my friends because i like to feed them haha, iv really slacked with the cooking recently when theres no children i become a lil lazy lol


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> ah she sounds like the mum friend everyone calls me mummy out of my friends because i like to feed them haha, iv really slacked with the cooking recently when theres no children i become a lil lazy lol

I always feel bad as no one really comes to us, but you offer food to DH and I we are there quick as a shot !!! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

woooo very quiet in here this morning....


----------



## mummyApril

enjoy your day everyone x


----------



## Sarachka

Goodness me I was quite the crabby little madam last night wasn't I. 

Everythings ok now, OH 'said' sorry in my favourite way


----------



## babyhopes2010

one word HAYFEVER :cry::hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Hey *Lissy* there's a premonatory dream!:haha: I had one too last night, about what to get DH for his birthday soon! I slept so well, like a big sausage Molly, and dreamt that I was buying a speaker unit for DH's ipod (what a good idea for his birthday present:thumbup:) and it was evening and nearly closing time in the big electrical store I was in (FNAC) and a wild boar came into the store from a back entrance, and then loads of baby boar, which then turned into baby wolves but looked exactly like mice and the place was over-run with them within minutes:fool: At least I know what to get DH now :haha:
> 
> *Ginge* I want to come to a boot sale with you. Mollz it's where people sell junk from the boots of their cars, all parked in a parking lot (I believe that is the American for a carpark?!) and you can pick up some real bargains:thumbup:
> 
> *Addie* the cupcakes sound nice!
> 
> *Sarachka* tell us what he's done?
> 
> Quiet morning at home and then going cycling with LO this afternoon, but all nice easy stuff, going in the car with DH to nice flat path and nothing strenuous. Gorge weather again:cloud9: And I want to go to Toys 'r' Us to get LO a sand pit for the patio. I'm on my own all Easter Weekend :cry: so I thought that might entertain LO and me!

You have such fantastic dreams love dove. You should absolutely check out this website www.dreammoods.com and click on dream dictionary. It will bring you to underlined letters, A-Z. You can click on B for BOAR... see what it means to dream of a boar. :) I find it all very interesting and fun. :thumbup:

Why are you alone Easter weekend? That doesn't seem fair or fun. :nope: Oh yes, parking lot is the American term for carpark- Good job! I don't remember covering that term when we discussed twat and burgers the other night. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Whew! I went t bed at 6:45, didn't have dinner or anything. Absolutely exhasuticated but then I just dozed - too tired to open my eyes but hearing everything around me. So now today I'm still exhauasticated. :nope:
> 
> I love how you've all adopted breasticles :holly: :haha:
> 
> Rainy day today so dvd's and no sketpark. It's about 19C so of course the boys are all bundled up like it's a blizzard :cold: :haha:
> 
> The crazy lesbian braai was cancelled (they had a fight - big surprise - and my friend 'snapped' and started throwing plates and everything else that came to hand...I told you they were crazy :wacko:)
> I'm so over drama! Just get on with your lives people!!!
> 
> I'm off to snuggle in bed with my kindle :cloud9:

Snuggling in bed sounds so nice! Sorry you are so tired today Miss Trin. My OH slept horribly last night so I am up solo with the girls this morning. :shrug: Maybe he'll let me slip a nap in later as I'm so sweet to have let him sleep in. :angelnot: 

Your lesbian friends make me giggle. If I had friends like that I would laugh at them and tell them to send their broken plates my way and I'd make stepping stones with them. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Morning turts !!!
> 
> Had the hen party last night and so tired .... Mini bump
> And I squeezed ourselves into a LBD and manage sobriety and dancing till 1 when I broke down and called dh .... Collect me please xc
> 
> Lovely pics munkie, big hug addie .... I need to see pics of these cupcakes they are my fav! Sorry Sara about oh .... Hope he is making up 2 u !
> 
> Hi everyone hope u have a lovely Sunday, I have a friend cooking me a roast later so I am well chuffed xxx

What a trooper! I don't think I would have been able to manage it til 1 am! :sleep: I've noticed now that I get a headache when I am over tired. I'm glad you seem to have enjoyed yourself though! :flower:

What is a LBD?

Oh and how exciting for your friend!! Woo! Go DECEMBER BABAHS!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> ah she sounds like the mum friend everyone calls me mummy out of my friends because i like to feed them haha, iv really slacked with the cooking recently when theres no children i become a lil lazy lol

I know how you feel. Most of friends accuse me of mothering them; I can't help it... I hate to think how I'll be as a grandmother. :haha:

Funny story: I had a girlfriend stay with us for a little while and she used to tease me about being the perfect wife and that she was going to steal me away :haha: She came walking in my front door one day and I was vacuuming/hoovering without a shirt on... hasn't let me forget it either! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! Baked all morning (easter cup cakes! A week early since we are celebrating today) Then went for a mile run and a hot shower! I will put a pic online of the cup cakes once I put it all together before we leave. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> one word HAYFEVER :cry::hissy:

Oh you poor thing! :hugs: Do you have any allergy meds you can take?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies! Baked all morning (easter cup cakes! A week early since we are celebrating today) Then went for a mile run and a hot shower! I will put a pic online of the cup cakes once I put it all together before we leave. :thumbup:

Can't wait!


----------



## Sarachka

haaaaaaaa this is right up my street:

https://www.someecards.com/2011/04/06/the-best-obnoxious-responses-to-misspellings-on-facebook

* Spell check yourself before you wreck yourself. * amazing


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> haaaaaaaa this is right up my street:
> 
> https://www.someecards.com/2011/04/06/the-best-obnoxious-responses-to-misspellings-on-facebook
> 
> * Spell check yourself before you wreck yourself. * amazing

:rofl: I love it! Thanks for sharing... SAVE LABIA!


----------



## addie25

Ok here are my easter cup cakes (a week early!)


----------



## addie25

So dh googled probes for ivf online and one of my posts came up!!!!! Lol he was laughing! I didn't know our posts can appear if someone googles things like that!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> So dh googled probes for ivf online and one of my posts came up!!!!! Lol he was laughing! I didn't know our posts can appear if someone googles things like that!

Omg. :rofl: 


Fabulous cupcakes by the way. :thumbup: (I want one!... or 3!) :haha:

Edit- it could have popped up so easily because your computer has saved history of you typing that to BnB.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sara, that site is brilliant :rofl:

I'm still exhausted despite spending the day doing absolutely nothing. Going t bed at 7 when the boys are in bed :sleep:

I'll catch up and chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Thanks usually I turn the entire cup cake into Somehing this was new puttin cookies on top and decorating so I need to get better at this style.


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Trin!


----------



## Sarachka

mmm addie send me a cupcake pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

What lovely colourful cakes *Addie*! They look fabulous!:thumbup: 

:hissy::brat::hissy: roast dinner *Crunch!* 

*Sarachka* love the spelling jokes link!:rofl:

*Molly* I looked up boars and some other bits and pieces, that is a fun site, thankyou! And I'll be alone just Thursday until Saturday, DH has just changed his plans and wants to be with me and Holly on the Sunday. He's taking his mum and the boys to his country house, but it's a house he shares with his Ex-wife and she doesn't want me going there. But he's working on selling it so that we can get something _I_ can go to!! Legally he wasn't able to sell up without his Ex's permission until 5yrs after their divorce, it's now more than 5yrs so he can do what he likes, and she has to buy his share if she wants to keep it:shrug: Oh the joys of Ex's!!

Hope you've all had a lovely day:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics from our afternoon out on the bikes:happydance:- and the last one was taken at Toys 'r' us where we went on the way home, Hollinka was *delighted* by the playhouses!! We got her a sand pit and a bucket/spade/sieve etc but they had no sand left:cry:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 4









021.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 3









034.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 4









042.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Well I'm glad to see some cousins but he kids n pregnant one really is killing me I should not have come. I was not ready for this to be in my face n to hear what they r doing to prepare for birth n so on...


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Can't wait to hear your symptoms update Jaynie since my nosebleed was at 5dpo :happydance: Have you sneezed at all? I sneezed at random times, like at 3 am in the morning one time but never listed it since it seemed irrelevant but maybe it was something?? And I sneezed this morning mid blow job:haha:

Just the :holly: and the stuffy nose, although I have sneezed :haha: I also had a random crying fit today...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to take my li'l doggy for a walk round the block, poor thing didn't get walkies today because we took the bikes!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chien.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear your symptoms update Jaynie since my nosebleed was at 5dpo :happydance: Have you sneezed at all? I sneezed at random times, like at 3 am in the morning one time but never listed it since it seemed irrelevant but maybe it was something?? And I sneezed this morning mid blow job:haha:
> 
> Just the :holly: and the stuffy nose, although I have sneezed :haha: I also had a random crying fit today...Click to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> What lovely colourful cakes *Addie*! They look fabulous!:thumbup:
> 
> :hissy::brat::hissy: roast dinner *Crunch!*
> 
> *Sarachka* love the spelling jokes link!:rofl:
> 
> *Molly* I looked up boars and some other bits and pieces, that is a fun site, thankyou! And I'll be alone just Thursday until Saturday, DH has just changed his plans and wants to be with me and Holly on the Sunday. He's taking his mum and the boys to his country house, but it's a house he shares with his Ex-wife and she doesn't want me going there. But he's working on selling it so that we can get something _I_ can go to!! Legally he wasn't able to sell up without his Ex's permission until 5yrs after their divorce, it's now more than 5yrs so he can do what he likes, and she has to buy his share if she wants to keep it:shrug: Oh the joys of Ex's!!
> 
> Hope you've all had a lovely day:hugs:

What a booch that wicked ex is. :trouble: Glad you can finally sell it and buy something she isn't allowed to be in. :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Yay for sore bbs!! (And the random crying fit. :thumbup:) 

Addie- I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly I do too what a :witch: she sounds! And it's his :shrug: what funny French laws you have to deal with. At least you get Easter sunday it's something... 

Yes my crying fit was VERY random. I normally get angry with pms/hormones. I cried for an hour straight...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly I do too what a :witch: she sounds! And it's his :shrug: what funny French laws you have to deal with. At least you get Easter sunday it's something...
> 
> Yes my crying fit was VERY random. I normally get angry with pms/hormones. I cried for an hour straight...

Can't wait until tomorrow to see what else you have!:happydance: Bet you weren't counting on symptom spotting in your ntnp cycle:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Everything was pink on my walk, pink sky, pink blossom, pink dog:haha:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chien.gif 

I'm off to bed to read and be cosy now, nighty night xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Well I'm glad to see some cousins but he kids n pregnant one really is killing me I should not have come. I was not ready for this to be in my face n to hear what they r doing to prepare for birth n so on...

Goodluck:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I got re-tweeted by Gary shirley as in Gary, Amber and Leah from Teen mom!!


----------



## addie25

HI ladies! I was at mall be4 and saw triplets!!!!!!!!!!!! I just posted on IVF site to see how many pple had triplets with IVF and how many embryos were put it to have that happen. I know beggers cant be choosers but I am scared of the possibility of triplets ( but then again I will be happy with any healthy baby 1, 2, or 3 at a time bring it on! hopefully just 1 or 2 tho :wacko:) I was going to ask them if they did IVF but I didn't I figured it was rude to ask but I realllllllllly wanted to know how many embryos were put in for that to happen. I am only having 2 put in so the likely hood of one splitting is not high (identical twins do not run in my family) well there are a set of twin boys but thats it and it was not IVF.

How was everyones day!?


----------



## addie25

OH sarah if you have time can you make an IVF ticker for good luck??? If u dont have time its ok :thumbup: If you do have time what do you think i should say, I cant come up with a fun saying.....


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> i got re-tweeted by gary shirley as in gary, amber and leah from teen mom!!

you can tweet with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ??????????????


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Pics from our afternoon out on the bikes:happydance:- and the last one was taken at Toys 'r' us where we went on the way home, Hollinka was *delighted* by the playhouses!! We got her a sand pit and a bucket/spade/sieve etc but they had no sand left:cry:

What adorable pictures!!!!! I love the bike one!!!! I tried riding one of those bikes with a kit a babysat for and I did not feel stable (I am very clumsy so I should stay away from those bikes but they are so much fun for the kids) They do have one now where the kid is attached and in a car behind you. I can get one of those to be on the safe side since I cant keep my balance with a little one up top in the seat.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> HI ladies! I was at mall be4 and saw triplets!!!!!!!!!!!! I just posted on IVF site to see how many pple had triplets with IVF and how many embryos were put it to have that happen. I know beggers cant be choosers but I am scared of the possibility of triplets ( but then again I will be happy with any healthy baby 1, 2, or 3 at a time bring it on! hopefully just 1 or 2 tho :wacko:) I was going to ask them if they did IVF but I didn't I figured it was rude to ask but I realllllllllly wanted to know how many embryos were put in for that to happen. I am only having 2 put in so the likely hood of one splitting is not high (identical twins do not run in my family) well there are a set of twin boys but thats it and it was not IVF.
> 
> How was everyones day!?

Identical twins don't run in anyone's families, it's not hereditary and occurs purely by random chance. So your chances of one of the embryos splitting is the same as everyone's chances of an egg splitting.


----------



## Sarachka

Would love to make you an IVF sig Addie. I'll work on it during the week x


----------



## addie25

Thanks so much!!! I cant think of a cute saying tho but ur amazing at them... Ur the creative one. And I didn't kno it didn't run I families. Oh my! Ice what i get one 2 or 3 healthy babies!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. :shock: Why didn't anyone tell me that the royal soon-to-be-wed couple is PREGNANT???


----------



## wish4ababy

Mollykins said:


> Omg. :shock: Why didn't anyone tell me that the royal soon-to-be-wed couple is PREGNANT???

:nope: No no no!!! A pack of lies (apparently!) check out what buck palace said:
:coffee: https://www.gossipcop.com/kate-middleton-pregnant-baby-prince-william/

Sorry to disappoint, would have been nice for them though :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Popping in to say the fan on my laptop is not working so to avoid overheating I have to turn off. I'll pop in when I can
:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

gosh i have been rubbish chatting this weekend 
im sorry girls, i have just been pottering about and mum came over for a bbq last night
today i have awful back ache and feel very guilty as i had 2 wine spritzers yesterday i feel so bad did anyone else ever drink when preggo?? i mean they were like water basically but i feel bad


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I got re-tweeted by Gary shirley as in Gary, Amber and Leah from Teen mom!!

I've just got a twitter account and don't geddit :shrug: Adam tells me this is the idea, for people to re tweet or follow you etc etc. I can't even write a tweet. How do you do it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> gosh i have been rubbish chatting this weekend
> im sorry girls, i have just been pottering about and mum came over for a bbq last night
> today i have awful back ache and feel very guilty as i had 2 wine spritzers yesterday i feel so bad did anyone else ever drink when preggo?? i mean they were like water basically but i feel bad

That doesn't sound excessive. My BF would have the odd glass of wine/beer throughout hers:blush: She has 2 healthy :baby::baby: 's. I remember her sending me a text once from Portugal where she was on holiday sunbathing and drinking white wine at about 7 months pregnant and I was a bit :shock: !! And I heard on the radio recently that they've gone back to saying a glass a week after the 1st trimester won't do any harm, who knows:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I got re-tweeted by Gary shirley as in Gary, Amber and Leah from Teen mom!!
> 
> I've just got a twitter account and don't geddit :shrug: Adam tells me this is the idea, for people to re tweet or follow you etc etc. I can't even write a tweet. How do you do it?Click to expand...

OMG don't ask me, I'm soooo CCCCCC RRRRR AAAAA PPPPPP at stuff like that!!
Good morning Jaynie:hi: Have you got the same fantabulistic sunshine as we have? And your overnight symptoms pleeeeeeaaase?:flower: I sneezed twice on waking up today:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pics from our afternoon out on the bikes:happydance:- and the last one was taken at Toys 'r' us where we went on the way home, Hollinka was *delighted* by the playhouses!! We got her a sand pit and a bucket/spade/sieve etc but they had no sand left:cry:
> 
> What adorable pictures!!!!! I love the bike one!!!! I tried riding one of those bikes with a kit a babysat for and I did not feel stable (I am very clumsy so I should stay away from those bikes but they are so much fun for the kids) They do have one now where the kid is attached and in a car behind you. I can get one of those to be on the safe side since I cant keep my balance with a little one up top in the seat.Click to expand...

I've had years of practise going to the supermarket on my bike and loading up my paniers and cycling home with alot of weight on the back of the bike! But it's true you have to be a bit careful and ride slowly. If you have twins you'll have to get a trailer version anyway!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TUMBLEWEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Mondays all, you're twisting my melon man, you talk so hip:flower:

*Sarrrrrrraaaaccchhhka!* I've been working on the border for your blanket all morning, I reckon by the end of the week it should be done:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Popping in to say the fan on my laptop is not working so to avoid overheating I have to turn off. I'll pop in when I can
> :kiss:

I love the word pop. I always had fun teaching it's meanings to my students.:pop: You pop in when you can Trin:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

POP!

What a cute word. Catch you later alliturtles, off to change pooeynappy since 'tis just me and da tumbleweed :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

well we are all quiet arent we!? whats that all aboooot? anyway i am soooo jealous of my OH right now he has just done some work in a stately home where king henry 8th and Elizabeth stayed! hes taken some pics so i will upload them later, because of my interest and love in the tudors the owners have invited us back! :) sooo excited! x


----------



## addie25

Good morning ladies! I am laying in bed, not 2 sure if I am going to get uP or roll back over for a bit? My test is today and I hope it does not hurt much! :shrug: I just have to think this Is the last thing I have to do be4 I can start ivf then as soon as genetics department is done it's a go! I woke up with a feeling like they r done n will let me know that today???? Let's hope this feeling is correct( doubtful but pleaseeeed be true lol) 

Anyway what r u ladies up 2?

I also hear one glass a week is not bad I think. I would just ask your doctor to be sure. Do t stress over it it's not like u drink evey day.

As far as the royal's bein preggo that would be nice ( prob not a good idea be4 wedding since they r the royals tho:dohh: when is the wedding?


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> well we are all quiet arent we!? whats that all aboooot? anyway i am soooo jealous of my OH right now he has just done some work in a stately home where king henry 8th and Elizabeth stayed! hes taken some pics so i will upload them later, because of my interest and love in the tudors the owners have invited us back! :) sooo excited! x

Oh how exciting! I love history!!!!


----------



## addie25

Looks like everyones out enjoying the day. I am off from work this week so I'll really get to chat with everyone bc by the time i grt home from work it's bed time in England and France usually.:sleep: 

I had a tun of things lined up this week. I was most excited about rock climbing but my friend canceled I'll try and see If any of my other friends r interested but thy r not 2 sporty. Thursday is a spa day and gambling day with my mother-in-law n then I don't know. My friends husband won't let her go rock climbing bc he doesn't want her spending money . I never got that my dh doesnt care if i spend my earnings. When we use our joint account then we discuss it but my money that I make I do what I want with it. To each their own I guess.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I got re-tweeted by Gary shirley as in Gary, Amber and Leah from Teen mom!!
> 
> I've just got a twitter account and don't geddit :shrug: Adam tells me this is the idea, for people to re tweet or follow you etc etc. I can't even write a tweet. How do you do it?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG don't ask me, I'm soooo CCCCCC RRRRR AAAAA PPPPPP at stuff like that!!
> Good morning Jaynie:hi: Have you got the same fantabulistic sunshine as we have? And your overnight symptoms pleeeeeeaaase?:flower: I sneezed twice on waking up today:haha:Click to expand...

Well Bethany I am trying to improve technologically so I am giving it a go. It can't be harder than BnB can it? Remember when I had to ask you all about the colour banter! Ha! 

Good morning, it's very warm but no blue sky :nope: so just humid. I'm one of these people that in the last couple of years have come to love April showers as they signify, in England that we will have a normal summer. In the years where we get glorious April weather we have dull may's June's and July's! 

Well... Funny you should mention symptoms as 'overnight' last night I kept waking up (very unusual for me to wake up in the night) with backache and leg ache (I can't thank you girls enough for th pillow trick as I somehow remembered this info in my sleep and duly tucked one between my knees) but it was so bad that I am having it as a symptom. Also, I normally get up with Adam because I go to bed with him = enough sleep, this morning :nope: I couldn't peel myself up and pressed snooze for a full hour :shock: AND AND kept having 6 minute dreams (one of which was about having a stuffy nose and someone buying me a 'new' natural remedy and it was just sinex :shrug:)Symptom spotting is at least something to do on this 'is it/isn't it a 2ww?' I am holding out no hope just passing the time! 

I am going to a hip hop gig in June too. Adam's birthday pressie off his mum (we are guilty of loving rap music-the more offensive, the better :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> well we are all quiet arent we!? whats that all aboooot? anyway i am soooo jealous of my OH right now he has just done some work in a stately home where king henry 8th and Elizabeth stayed! hes taken some pics so i will upload them later, because of my interest and love in the tudors the owners have invited us back! :) sooo excited! x

Love love love the Tudors. If it ever comes up on a quiz show about Henry VIII wives I always know and my OH is always :shock: we take our history for granted eh Molly? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Was just about to say a few nothings but LO has just woken up:dohh: Back later, I think she wants her fish and rice and brocolli............:munch:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well we are all quiet arent we!? whats that all aboooot? anyway i am soooo jealous of my OH right now he has just done some work in a stately home where king henry 8th and Elizabeth stayed! hes taken some pics so i will upload them later, because of my interest and love in the tudors the owners have invited us back! :) sooo excited! x
> 
> Love love love the Tudors. If it ever comes up on a quiz show about Henry VIII wives I always know and my OH is always :shock: we take our history for granted eh Molly? :winkwink:Click to expand...

My mum's a Tudor buff:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie I hope everythin goes well today big hugs

I feel a bit better now Bethany thanks lovely 

I feel still sickly + dizzy and tired out


----------



## addie25

Looks like my message did not post!!!!

Firstbaby: I am loving your symptoms!!!!!!!:thumbup:

So I was jn my closet this morning and I have these One pair of jeans I love but have not been able to pull them all the way up in a year! I try them on every now and then and decided y not I'll try them today!!!!!! Well I was able to pull them up andddddd button them!!!!!! :happydance: dh woke up to me having a happy dance in thR closet!!!


----------



## mummyApril

I GOT MUNKIE MAIL!!!! :happydance::happydance: 

Thankyou sooo much Bethany and Holly i love everything sooo cute and love the wrapping :thumbup:

baby boys first book! and its Sophie the giraffe :D i cannot wait to start reading it to him! :hugs:

Faye is on holiday so will open hers when she returns but Angel is here....

Thankyou ever so much for the French book, i am going to bring it into school on Thursday and show the French teacher, i am excited to learn how to read it, love from Angel:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00595-20110418-1210.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG00600-20110418-1213.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG00601-20110418-1214.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG00599-20110418-1212.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy Monday girls... B love the Happy Monday's your reference to the song made me smile! 

New Mummy. I don't think you should feel bad. Mhy sister smoked through her pregnancy (like one a day in the evening - shared with her OH so it was a half a day) and she tortured herself over it. The midwife in the end wouldn't refer her to the no smoking service because it was so little that she was smoking that they said the stress to the body of quitting would be worse for Erin than her having a half cigarette a day! So nothing is as bad as it seems. My sister is about 8st wet through and even though she smoked Erin was born at 9lb 6oz so no small babay despite campaigns that say that the main problem with smoking is that you will have a small baby. She was and is perfect.

I am about to send pictures taken on my phone to my email so I can show you guys my summer bargains :) wohoo. 

Addie! happy week off. Is it half term or anything? GL at your appt too! Hope it goes well and you can get the ball rolling. Like sarachka says you could end up with 3 babies even though 2 are being put in but chances are small. That would mean you would have identical twins and a baby you could have quads though (wonder what odds you'd get for that?) if BOTH eggs split. Imagine that.... 

Everyone ok?


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Happy Monday girls... B love the Happy Monday's your reference to the song made me smile!
> 
> New Mummy. I don't think you should feel bad. Mhy sister smoked through her pregnancy (like one a day in the evening - shared with her OH so it was a half a day) and she tortured herself over it. The midwife in the end wouldn't refer her to the no smoking service because it was so little that she was smoking that they said the stress to the body of quitting would be worse for Erin than her having a half cigarette a day! So nothing is as bad as it seems. My sister is about 8st wet through and even though she smoked Erin was born at 9lb 6oz so no small babay despite campaigns that say that the main problem with smoking is that you will have a small baby. She was and is perfect.
> 
> I am about to send pictures taken on my phone to my email so I can show you guys my summer bargains :) wohoo.
> 
> Addie! happy week off. Is it half term or anything? GL at your appt too! Hope it goes well and you can get the ball rolling. Like sarachka says you could end up with 3 babies even though 2 are being put in but chances are small. That would mean you would have identical twins and a baby you could have quads though (wonder what odds you'd get for that?) if BOTH eggs split. Imagine that....
> 
> Everyone ok?


AHHH NO 1 or 2 healthy babies are enough 3 to 4 my poor belly!!! And my poor DH. We saw triplets yesterday and I said to him would u b mad if that happened and he goes it would be a disaster but I would be happy LOL. Makes no sense!! We would need a live in nanny :wacko: 1 or 2 lets hope for that :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think you will get two as you are so healthy. This is a fun prediction though Addie. Not a guarantee like! i don't want to mess with your head. IVF people in the UK are obvs usually either like you or the reason they need it is age. I just have a feeling that the two will stick because you hardly struggled to get preggo naturally! All will be good in t'end my love! I am pulling your leg about quads :tease: :tease:


----------



## addie25

Lol I kno u r pulling my leg:hugs: i think teins 2 bc i didnt have trouble that would be amazing!!!! I m off to see my pups my mom gave them a bath last night and I m so excited to see them!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Are they your pups? Or your mum's? I want a puppy! me and Adam both want one, I'd get a rescue dog but because we definitely want children he thinks it's better to get and train a puppy and see the dogs mum and dad and where it has been born etc etc... 
He's probably right!! 

:hi: Crunch! You ok?


----------



## addie25

Noelle is mine n comets my parents n when I moved I left noelle bc she n comet r best friends n it would be mean to split them n my parents didn't let me take both bc I said I'd take both . My parents r obsessed with the dogs so I didn't fight them on it n they live 15 min away so I c them all the time.


----------



## firstbaby25

It's probably best like you say, they are unpredictable with change are doggies and that's why Adam won't let me get a rescue dog if we are to have children. It has to be _our_ Dog that is stable and will be as close to ok with a baby as possible. He is like a child with excitement over it. He researches child friendly dogs all the time but he does want something bigger (manlier) and we have settled on rhodesian ridgeback :) i'll post pics with the other ones... I am on it now!


----------



## addie25

Dogs r amazing. Ej n I r going to wait till our oldest child is 5 it's hard having dogs with a baby. Can't wait to c pics!!! Dogs r good I think for families. When we go ours it brought our family closer together we were teenaged r early twentys n all busy in our own lives but the dogs gave us a reason to b around house n go parks together n such even tho we were older n busy


----------



## firstbaby25

Some lovely pics ... I hope.
 



Attached Files:







18.04 one.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 4









18.04 two.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 4









18.04 three.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4









18.04 four.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4









18.04 five.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firstbaby25

there you have my bargain buys. dresses for £4 and expensive sandals that as you can see tie around my ankles! :) love them. About to do some work and wrap turtle mail. I will soon need Kit's thorny branch...


----------



## HollyMonkey

My pleasure Mummyapril, glad it arrived!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> there you have my bargain buys. dresses for £4 and expensive sandals that as you can see tie around my ankles! :) love them. About to do some work and wrap turtle mail. I will soon need Kit's thorny branch...

They look like great finds Jaynie:thumbup: My sis smoked all the way through her 3rd pregnancy, a couple a day, and my niece is fine. I wouldn't do it myself but hey:shrug: And I think we had this conversation before, but my mum was told by her doctor to drink Guinness throughout her pregnancies to keep her iron levels up!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon lovelies :wave:

So sorry for my period of prolonged absence...sooo busy but thankfully productive. I haven't caught up properly but will do tonight hopefully. 

I hope everyone is doing well and having a happy Monday (cue Sean Ryder :winkwink:) Mine has not been too great so far as I'm just back from seeing the midwife. PE is back on the table as my BP has risen since the last visit. She, like the doc was impressed at my huge feet/ankles and legs although as yet, there is no protein to speak of in my wee :shrug: This could just be the developing of PE I'm told :cry: I'm scared.

Anyway, enough doom...the nursery is looking good and I hope to take delivery of my furniture in the next couple of weeks :thumbup: I'm even more keen now to get everything done as soon as possible as I may have my little bundle somewhat early if the PE progresses...we'll wait and see :wacko:

Anyhooooo, just thought I'd check in and hopefully I'll speak to you all properly tonight...miss you all terribly :hugs:

Lots of nuv :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay!!! I have a squash!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

_What the heck's a squash?_:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit 

Butternut squash? I have seen them about but never ventured in to eating one. Fear not your bubba is safe! 

I hate to shit all over your fear but we are very lucky. You will be treated and i'm sure worst case scenario is bedrest! Trin was telling us the other day of the healthcare there being so bad that it went undetected and well.... I'm sure you know the rest! I sort of know the fear you describe as I want to be preggo so bad but I have never been! I'm sure B thought the end of the world was coming when she had GD but she has beautiful madamoiselle Hollinka now :thumbup: I am crossing everything for you and your bubba!


----------



## addie25

I agree you will be treated and all will be just fine!!!:hugs: take it easy,rest, and think positive thoughts.

I am sitting in front of doctors office and have 30 minutes before I go in! I hope it goes well I've had enough pain psychically don't need more! I told my mom all these cute looking offices i go to r just a show they trick u make u think its cute and cozy n then ur tortured :dohh: no no I am sure it won't hurt 2 much and they r doing it to help me make sure I am healed.I will not mind the shots bc that's for a great reason n it doesn't cause contractions just a little sore feeling you know!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good afternoon lovelies :wave:
> 
> So sorry for my period of prolonged absence...sooo busy but thankfully productive. I haven't caught up properly but will do tonight hopefully.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and having a happy Monday (cue Sean Ryder :winkwink:) Mine has not been too great so far as I'm just back from seeing the midwife. PE is back on the table as my BP has risen since the last visit. She, like the doc was impressed at my huge feet/ankles and legs although as yet, there is no protein to speak of in my wee :shrug: This could just be the developing of PE I'm told :cry: I'm scared.
> 
> Anyway, enough doom...the nursery is looking good and I hope to take delivery of my furniture in the next couple of weeks :thumbup: I'm even more keen now to get everything done as soon as possible as I may have my little bundle somewhat early if the PE progresses...we'll wait and see :wacko:
> 
> Anyhooooo, just thought I'd check in and hopefully I'll speak to you all properly tonight...miss you all terribly :hugs:
> 
> Lots of nuv :kiss:

Kit :hugs: for your fear.

They say that you are more likely to get it when it's your first baby too... not sure why that is though. :shrug: I had the beginnings of PE with my first; high bp and protein in my urine. I didn't have swelling like you though. :shrug: I was able to go to term but they were checking my bp and urine ALL the time. :wacko: Bed rest may just be their next step. When do you go in again? Oh and silly bit of advice but try not to worry or stress to much. I don't think it would help your bp. :hugs:

We haven't even started on the baby's room yet... but I'm sure we will start working on it in the next week or two. OH is out of town this week and this weekend we are booked solid... not sure how much will get accomplished in regards to the baby's room before the end of the month. I can't wait to see pictures of your nursery! :cloud9: 

Take care of you Miss and we will catch up later. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Beautiful dress and sassy little sandals! :winkwink: I like. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Good Luck today Miss Addie! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry you were stuck alone with that mean old tumbleweed this morning B and April- hope you are both enjoying your Monday. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly! Don't feel too sorry for them because I was around then they passed the tumbleweed bug to me :shrug: just me and Addie and then Kit who scarpered (it's fine she said she'd be back later!) :hi: Molly! Hope you are well today :thumbup: I wrapped your turtle mail today :winkwink: and B's it shall be coming to the post office with me tomorrow :D 

Addie good luck for your tests and be sure to let us know how you get on... I know what you mean about the places looking all nice, I have been with a friend and my sister to the 'Family Planning' if those walls could talk eh? 

I have submitted my dress to be printed in the magazine I read every week - Grazia. They keep printing stuff I say and I get a buzz out of it so I am now one of their serial spammers just to see my name in print :cloud9: they have printed me twice now though :thumbup: 

Kit I hope you are ok my love. Could you PM me your address love dove?


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/po...Government-backed-quality-of-life-survey.html

This is my hometown :sad2:


----------



## addie25

Ooo that exciting they are printing what you send them!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie it is good especially as at the time of press I had only made 2 comments and they BOTH got printed I therefore have a 100% success rate with them...


----------



## addie25

:thumbup: yay 100 percent success!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly! Don't feel too sorry for them because I was around then they passed the tumbleweed bug to me :shrug: just me and Addie and then Kit who scarpered (it's fine she said she'd be back later!) :hi: Molly! Hope you are well today :thumbup: I wrapped your turtle mail today :winkwink: and B's it shall be coming to the post office with me tomorrow :D
> 
> Addie good luck for your tests and be sure to let us know how you get on... I know what you mean about the places looking all nice, I have been with a friend and my sister to the 'Family Planning' if those walls could talk eh?
> 
> I have submitted my dress to be printed in the magazine I read every week - Grazia. They keep printing stuff I say and I get a buzz out of it so I am now one of their serial spammers just to see my name in print :cloud9: they have printed me twice now though :thumbup:
> 
> Kit I hope you are ok my love. Could you PM me your address love dove?

You all are making me feel wicked guilty about being so behind on this turtle mail business. :nope: I promise, I have intent and it will happen eventually! 

That is so neat about your magazine addiction. :haha: Let us know if you get published again! :cool:

My left kidney is KILLING me. The pain is radiating out and goes up to the middle of my back, my ribs are sore too! It is also affecting my hip. Ouch! I keep wiggling/squirming/stretching/rubbing but to no avail. I woke up with it so I'm not sure what's going on. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sad news about your hometown Jaynie bug. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Neat! https://www.npr.org/2011/04/18/135468567/repelling-bugs-with-the-essence-of-grapefruit?sc=fb&cc=fp


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls!

Sorry I've been so absent... I check in now and again, I promise. 

I've got the voms again... puked several times since Friday and nearly everything I ate yesterday. Not fun! :nope:

And last weekend I woke up with the 'hurts to swallow' thing, and it felt like there was a lump in my throat... and each day it got a little worse - but yesterday after barf fest it's now HORRIBLE. It's like I swallowed a marble and it's stuck in my throat! It's giving me sleep apnea and it HURTS sooo bad. And yesterday after all the barfing my throat was on fire because of the acid and this lump in my throat felt like a burning ember. Gah, so painful! I slept on the couch because I kept coughing and tossing and turning. I ate some breakfast this morning and was able to keep it down so I took a tylenol for the pain. 

I am seeing my midwife today for my april appointment, but I think I'm going to call and make an appointment with my regular doctor about this throat thing. It's really making my nausea and vomiting worse because it's constantly activating my gag reflex. It's awful!

Anyway, enough complaining from me... I need to go take a shower so I can head out to the midwife's place.


----------



## mummyApril

hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.

how are you all? xx


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna- you poor ICKLE SAUSAGE. (did I used that right UK turts? :haha:) I hope you feel better soon sweets. It's been a hard road for you this first tri. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

ohh Luna sorry youre not well again :( hope it gets better soon, my throat was like that from all the sickness wasnt nice at all! x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx

Oh honey! I can't imagine how hard it must be to be separated from your DD's like this... especially with Angel's sperm donor being such as a$$. *ahem*


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx
> 
> Oh honey! I can't imagine how hard it must be to be separated from your DD's like this... especially with Angel's sperm donor being such as a$$. *ahem*Click to expand...

i know :( Angel said to myself and OH yesterday she didnt want to go, but she doesnt want to tell her dad incase it upsets him! but iv explained that he wont listen unless she tells him (and then i dont think he will) he thinks im being vicious when i say she doesnt want to go and threatens not to bring her back! (which he cant do anymore as court order says she HAS to be returned) its just too hard to watch her go its poo but im going to attack this house and get it all sorted ready for decorating and getting baby stuffs sorted etc keep my mind off of things x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Still got lots of housework to do but just having a decaf and a sit down after putting LO to bed. We took her new bucket and spade to the park so she could play in the gravel and sand there. A little boy befriended her and he had a green retro sweatshirt with 'TURTLES Swim Team 1982' on it, with a big turtle logo in the middle. I think we need the same:haha: It's the :spermy: that do all the swimming in our team though!!

*Kit* that's a bummer about you possibly developing PE, I'm only half surprised given the swelling you explained, but I'm sure they'll take excellent care of you. Will you be signed off early for ML?

*Luna* you poor thing, just when I thought you were over it:dohh: I'm sure it's on it's way out though, hang on in there!!:bodyb:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly is it like a stretching pain down your back? x


----------



## mummyApril

Kit hope you get to come on again later for a bit, sorry you are so worried about PE lots of rest if you can my love xx


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie where did you get your shoes?! i love did they do other colours? x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx
> 
> Oh honey! I can't imagine how hard it must be to be separated from your DD's like this... especially with Angel's sperm donor being such as a$$. *ahem* Click to expand...
> 
> i know :( Angel said to myself and OH yesterday she didnt want to go, but she doesnt want to tell her dad incase it upsets him! but iv explained that he wont listen unless she tells him (and then i dont think he will) he thinks im being vicious when i say she doesnt want to go and threatens not to bring her back! (which he cant do anymore as court order says she HAS to be returned) its just too hard to watch her go its poo but im going to attack this house and get it all sorted ready for decorating and getting baby stuffs sorted etc keep my mind off of things xClick to expand...

Is their anyway that Angel can tell the courts/judge that she doesn't want to go anymore? I know that here in the US, when a child reaches a certain age, they have the right to choose whether or not they want to go to the other parent for their visitation.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Still got lots of housework to do but just having a decaf and a sit down after putting LO to bed. We took her new bucket and spade to the park so she could play in the gravel and sand there. A little boy befriended her and he had a green retro sweatshirt with 'TURTLES Swim Team 1982' on it, with a big turtle logo in the middle. I think we need the same:haha: It's the :spermy: that do all the swimming in our team though!!
> 
> *Kit* that's a bummer about you possibly developing PE, I'm only half surprised given the swelling you explained, but I'm sure they'll take excellent care of you. Will you be signed off early for ML?
> 
> *Luna* you poor thing, just when I thought you were over it:dohh: I'm sure it's on it's way out though, hang on in there!!:bodyb:

I am not sure _how_ exactly I am going to do this but I am going to have a turtle in the nursery... whether by plaque, paint, or night light (like the one below). I think it would be so sweet. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







turtle light.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly is it like a stretching pain down your back? x

It feels more like some 300 pound muscle man punched me in my kidney while I was sleeping. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx

That's no fun for you. As you say though if you attack the decorating (gently!) then at least you will feel like you're using the time without them there well. I'm fine, about to go and finish some tidying of Holly's toys and mess of the day and then cook my oh so healthy GD dinner:wacko: I have to eat really early since I can't snack:-#

Oh yes I thought of you earlier- I was cleaning the kitchen tap and around the base is a limescale deposit that always looks grimey and I thought to myself "I wonder what Mummyapril uses for this kind of thing, I'll have to ask her if Cillit bang is worth a try":haha: I've never used Cillit Bang, is it as magic as the TV add makes out?:shrug: And sorry to ask such a rock n roll question:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Must go and do the last of the jobs. The turtle night-light is a good idea Molly :thumbup: You could have an aquarium with real turtles:haha:

Have you guys seen the T mobile Royal Wedding spoof video? Just seen it here in France, I love it

Now for..........:laundry::dishes::hangwashing:


----------



## addie25

Ok well it went quick and the cramps were not bad butttt the stuff the were sticking in me to get the dye in WAS painful!!! It felt like that procedure I had the day be4 the d&c where they put sticks in me to open me up n put me in labor. I am ok now but yea it did hurt just not the cramping part the everythig else part.


----------



## Mollykins

I'm glad it went well Addie and that the pain wasn't too bad.


----------



## addie25

I feel bad for my woo hoo ( if u know what that is) lol poor thing keeps getting stabbed :dohh: well that's it no more things stabbing me there only the injections in my leg thats ok.


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.jollyroger.eclipse.co.uk/turtle_table.jpg

ha ha ha :rofl:

If my bean sticks I'm going to make a turtle mobile. I might even have a turtle themed room if it's a boy:happydance: Lot's of boars and monkeys in Hollinka's so it would make a change to go aquatic and the colours would suit a boy.

Stop nattering Bethany and go and do your housework:yellowcard:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx
> 
> Oh honey! I can't imagine how hard it must be to be separated from your DD's like this... especially with Angel's sperm donor being such as a$$. *ahem* Click to expand...
> 
> i know :( Angel said to myself and OH yesterday she didnt want to go, but she doesnt want to tell her dad incase it upsets him! but iv explained that he wont listen unless she tells him (and then i dont think he will) he thinks im being vicious when i say she doesnt want to go and threatens not to bring her back! (which he cant do anymore as court order says she HAS to be returned) its just too hard to watch her go its poo but im going to attack this house and get it all sorted ready for decorating and getting baby stuffs sorted etc keep my mind off of things xClick to expand...
> 
> Is their anyway that Angel can tell the courts/judge that she doesn't want to go anymore? I know that here in the US, when a child reaches a certain age, they have the right to choose whether or not they want to go to the other parent for their visitation.Click to expand...

well last time we were at court she was 7 and she said then she didnt want to go and they said to me she had to be 13! im not waiting that long and i will go and pester them constantly if they dont listen to us, she doesnt want to hurt her dad and she wants to see him she just doesnt want to go for so long, she asked how long she was going for and she worked it out as 5 days and said i prefer it when its only 3 days, its horrible to say but i wish hed just give up!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Still got lots of housework to do but just having a decaf and a sit down after putting LO to bed. We took her new bucket and spade to the park so she could play in the gravel and sand there. A little boy befriended her and he had a green retro sweatshirt with 'TURTLES Swim Team 1982' on it, with a big turtle logo in the middle. I think we need the same:haha: It's the :spermy: that do all the swimming in our team though!!
> 
> *Kit* that's a bummer about you possibly developing PE, I'm only half surprised given the swelling you explained, but I'm sure they'll take excellent care of you. Will you be signed off early for ML?
> 
> *Luna* you poor thing, just when I thought you were over it:dohh: I'm sure it's on it's way out though, hang on in there!!:bodyb:
> 
> I am not sure _how_ exactly I am going to do this but I am going to have a turtle in the nursery... whether by plaque, paint, or night light (like the one below). I think it would be so sweet. :cloud9:Click to expand...

omg i was looking at these today! haha how weird!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly is it like a stretching pain down your back? x
> 
> It feels more like some 300 pound muscle man punched me in my kidney while I was sleeping. :nope:Click to expand...

oh no that doesnt sound good i hope its just the way you were lying or something :shrug: hope it goes soon though! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx
> 
> That's no fun for you. As you say though if you attack the decorating (gently!) then at least you will feel like you're using the time without them there well. I'm fine, about to go and finish some tidying of Holly's toys and mess of the day and then cook my oh so healthy GD dinner:wacko: I have to eat really early since I can't snack:-#
> 
> Oh yes I thought of you earlier- I was cleaning the kitchen tap and around the base is a limescale deposit that always looks grimey and I thought to myself "I wonder what Mummyapril uses for this kind of thing, I'll have to ask her if Cillit bang is worth a try":haha: I've never used Cillit Bang, is it as magic as the TV add makes out?:shrug: And sorry to ask such a rock n roll question:flower:Click to expand...

id hate not to be able to snack! but then i love a snack! lol, you know i havent ever used cilit bang, mainly because the adverts are so corny im not sure it would work! but i know what you mean about that bit on the sink sooo annoying but i use flash with bleach leave it on for 10 minutes go back to it and dadaaa, i will get some cilit bang later just to try it out though :) and then let you know x


----------



## mummyApril

ah addie big hugs to you hope the pain doesnt last x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx
> 
> Oh honey! I can't imagine how hard it must be to be separated from your DD's like this... especially with Angel's sperm donor being such as a$$. *ahem* Click to expand...
> 
> i know :( Angel said to myself and OH yesterday she didnt want to go, but she doesnt want to tell her dad incase it upsets him! but iv explained that he wont listen unless she tells him (and then i dont think he will) he thinks im being vicious when i say she doesnt want to go and threatens not to bring her back! (which he cant do anymore as court order says she HAS to be returned) its just too hard to watch her go its poo but im going to attack this house and get it all sorted ready for decorating and getting baby stuffs sorted etc keep my mind off of things xClick to expand...
> 
> Is their anyway that Angel can tell the courts/judge that she doesn't want to go anymore? I know that here in the US, when a child reaches a certain age, they have the right to choose whether or not they want to go to the other parent for their visitation.Click to expand...
> 
> well last time we were at court she was 7 and she said then she didnt want to go and they said to me she had to be 13! im not waiting that long and i will go and pester them constantly if they dont listen to us, she doesnt want to hurt her dad and she wants to see him she just doesnt want to go for so long, she asked how long she was going for and she worked it out as 5 days and said i prefer it when its only 3 days, its horrible to say but i wish hed just give up!Click to expand...

I think the only thing for it now then is to have Angel brave up a bit and tell her dad that she doesn't want to see him as much. Maybe that's the only thing he will listen to other than the courts at this point. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx
> 
> Oh honey! I can't imagine how hard it must be to be separated from your DD's like this... especially with Angel's sperm donor being such as a$$. *ahem* Click to expand...
> 
> i know :( Angel said to myself and OH yesterday she didnt want to go, but she doesnt want to tell her dad incase it upsets him! but iv explained that he wont listen unless she tells him (and then i dont think he will) he thinks im being vicious when i say she doesnt want to go and threatens not to bring her back! (which he cant do anymore as court order says she HAS to be returned) its just too hard to watch her go its poo but im going to attack this house and get it all sorted ready for decorating and getting baby stuffs sorted etc keep my mind off of things xClick to expand...
> 
> Is their anyway that Angel can tell the courts/judge that she doesn't want to go anymore? I know that here in the US, when a child reaches a certain age, they have the right to choose whether or not they want to go to the other parent for their visitation.Click to expand...
> 
> well last time we were at court she was 7 and she said then she didnt want to go and they said to me she had to be 13! im not waiting that long and i will go and pester them constantly if they dont listen to us, she doesnt want to hurt her dad and she wants to see him she just doesnt want to go for so long, she asked how long she was going for and she worked it out as 5 days and said i prefer it when its only 3 days, its horrible to say but i wish hed just give up!Click to expand...
> 
> I think the only thing for it now then is to have Angel brave up a bit and tell her dad that she doesn't want to see him as much. Maybe that's the only thing he will listen to other than the courts at this point. :shrug:Click to expand...

shes just too scared to! not because he will shout but incase he acts sad and then shes going to feel sad for making him sad, iv told her its the only thing that will work at the moment but she would rather suffer and be miserable than upset her dad! shes just too sensitive :(


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello girlies! im feeling in such a blah mood no motivation at all! im missing my Faye :( and Angel is going tomorrow even though she doesnt want to go! which makes it worse! going to take her to the shops when OH is back so she can get some new colouring books/reading books to give her something to do.
> 
> how are you all? xx
> 
> Oh honey! I can't imagine how hard it must be to be separated from your DD's like this... especially with Angel's sperm donor being such as a$$. *ahem* Click to expand...
> 
> i know :( Angel said to myself and OH yesterday she didnt want to go, but she doesnt want to tell her dad incase it upsets him! but iv explained that he wont listen unless she tells him (and then i dont think he will) he thinks im being vicious when i say she doesnt want to go and threatens not to bring her back! (which he cant do anymore as court order says she HAS to be returned) its just too hard to watch her go its poo but im going to attack this house and get it all sorted ready for decorating and getting baby stuffs sorted etc keep my mind off of things xClick to expand...
> 
> Is their anyway that Angel can tell the courts/judge that she doesn't want to go anymore? I know that here in the US, when a child reaches a certain age, they have the right to choose whether or not they want to go to the other parent for their visitation.Click to expand...
> 
> well last time we were at court she was 7 and she said then she didnt want to go and they said to me she had to be 13! im not waiting that long and i will go and pester them constantly if they dont listen to us, she doesnt want to hurt her dad and she wants to see him she just doesnt want to go for so long, she asked how long she was going for and she worked it out as 5 days and said i prefer it when its only 3 days, its horrible to say but i wish hed just give up!Click to expand...
> 
> I think the only thing for it now then is to have Angel brave up a bit and tell her dad that she doesn't want to see him as much. Maybe that's the only thing he will listen to other than the courts at this point. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> shes just too scared to! not because he will shout but incase he acts sad and then shes going to feel sad for making him sad, iv told her its the only thing that will work at the moment but she would rather suffer and be miserable than upset her dad! shes just too sensitive :(Click to expand...

Sounds like my oldest. :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

Molly, here's everything you need for a turtle nursery!

https://www.target.com/s?keywords=turtle&searchNodeID=1038590&ref=sr_bx_1_4&x=0&y=0


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Molly, here's everything you need for a turtle nursery!
> 
> https://www.target.com/s?keywords=turtle&searchNodeID=1038590&ref=sr_bx_1_4&x=0&y=0

Isn't that the cutest?! Even down to the light switch covers! :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie where did you get your shoes?! i love did they do other colours? x

I'll get the box later it's like a boutique-y type shop! Glad you like them :D


----------



## addie25

I'm buying a chastity belt!!!!! No doctors with sticks will ever get a key I'm done wih sticks!!!!:ninja:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im a prune :wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

hey turts !!!! 

hope your all well :flower:

mummy april :hugs: and rest kit its an order or the big feet will get you 

anyone know how to attach an MP3 to a post ?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello Crunchie, I also hope *you're* well.

I'm a little bored. And planning on making chili for din dins.


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie i had to upload my mp3 to youtube and then posted you tube on here x


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly sorry to hear about your kidney love dove and don't feel ad or the turtle mail thing I felt bad for a bit cause I had the cbfm from kit and the tea from B! But then I seen random things that I just could resist and I haven't spent a fortune just things that made me think of you all :flower:

April I was much like your dd with my dad. What was more frustrating was that it was my mother that insisted we went. It was a totes diff situation my dad never went to court probably because he didn't wanna. So my mum used to have to pay for a train ticket to London and leave us there and get te train back! I think she wanted any anger we had about our mum/dad situation to be well judged and simply insisted we get to know him. It must have been hard for my mum there is still to this day, only 2 people that are divorced in my family. She grew up with the norm... I never wanted to upset anyone and my main upset was always that I didn't want my mum to be alone :( and really as a single parent she probably looked forward to a once a year catch up wig her friends :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> crunchie i had to upload my mp3 to youtube and then posted you tube on here x

Fanks hunie pie ! I knew there must be way x


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Hello Crunchie, I also hope *you're* well.
> 
> I'm a little bored. And planning on making chili for din dins.

The grammar police can never be bored surely ???


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> im a prune :wohoo:

:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im a prune :wohoo:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

id rather be an onion tho :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hate not being able to snack too, I'm a massive snacker, but needs must, and it's only for 9 months if it's a sticky bean (9 months! :shock:) Just had courgette and celery soup with fibre crackers and artichoke paste. Now about to nom my chick pea and chicken curry with spinach and diced red and green steamed pepper:munch: And fromage blanc for dessert :bunny: I dug out all my notes from last time, 4 months of everything I ate and my blood sugar before and after:fool: What a chore!
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4









019.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> im a prune :wohoo:

Yay for Pruuune!!\\:D/


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im a prune :wohoo:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> id rather be an onion tho :haha:Click to expand...

I'm just dreaming of being an appleseed:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im a prune :wohoo:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> id rather be an onion tho :haha:Click to expand...

Oh it won't be long ! When is the next scan booked ? X


----------



## addie25

Guess what!!Guess!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I hate not being able to snack too, I'm a massive snacker, but needs must, and it's only for 9 months if it's a sticky bean (9 months! :shock:) Just had courgette and celery soup with fibre crackers and artichoke paste. Now about to nom my chick pea and chicken curry with spinach and diced red and green steamed pepper:munch: And fromage blanc for dessert :bunny: I dug out all my notes from last time, 4 months of everything I ate and my blood sugar before and after:fool: What a chore!

That looks like a full time job just to complete that ! Dinner sounds scrummy


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Guess what!!Guess!!!!!

Is it about a publisher ?????


----------



## addie25

I called and they said probes r almost done and to call back Friday to see!!!! Hopefully they are done this monh and then ivf will start in mayyyyyyyy! Cross fingers when I call Friday they say they are all done!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what!!Guess!!!!!
> 
> Is it about a publisher ?????Click to expand...

Not a publisher but that would be great news 2 they said probes r almost done !!!!!!!! That's the best news!!! O I hope I start ivf in may!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> I called and they said probes r almost done and to call back Friday to see!!!! Hopefully they are done this monh and then ivf will start in mayyyyyyyy! Cross fingers when I call Friday they say they are all done!!!!!!!

Lol bad guess fom me then !!! That really is great news :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I now have my turtle gifts for Hollichka and Hayleechka sorted! I just need to write their letters and get them posted off!


----------



## Sarachka

*ADDIE!!! That's fantastic news. Did you mention May 4th? That is , like, the BEST day ever! So if you do have things go ahead on that day, I just know they'll be a success!*


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :hi:

I'm back on to catch up as promised. Thanks for the kind words re my potential PE...I don't want to be pessimistic but rather realistic and prepared but it is a bit scary :shock: 

My sis still has not given up my niece!!! She goes in tomorrow to discuss options as that's her 1 week overdue. She's upset as she's all set for a homebirth and if she has to be induced...that just isn't going to happen :nope: Shame :( There a bit of time yet though...

So I'm somewhat behind with my turtles, please forgive me if I don't manage a proper catch up on this occasion. 

Crunchie...how you doing lovely? Have you posted a pot pic recently?? We must be due for one??

Addie..Glad the hospital was bearable and that's another part done.....and I don't know what to guess about?? :shrug:

Holly....I think I saw some beautiful pics of LO...my goodness, she's getting grown up. Just in time to look after her little brother or sister :thumbup: Your dinner sounds NOMMY :munch: You're such a pragmatist when it comes to dealing with the "potential" issue of GD. 

Molly...I love that little turtle light type thing, very cute. I'd like something like that for the nursery for bebe at sleepytime :sleep: Sorry you're aching today. Did you get to the bottom of your fainting?

Jaynie..thanks for asking for my address..I feel well spesh :friends: I'll PM you :thumbup: I'M EXCITED :happydance: Love the sound of your new clobber you trendy little miss you - couldn't find the pics though :dohh:

Clare..:yipee: for your prune!! Hope you're doing well m'love :flower:

Luna...oh no, you really are suffering big time. I hope the doc has some answers for your lumpy throat - take it easy :hugs: Oh, and lovely scan pic :cloud9:

April...poor you and poor Angel. Such a tricky situation you're in but ultimately whatever Angel feels should be taken into account NOW, not when she's 13. Hope there's light at the end of the tunnel.

Trin...bah humbug to your laptop fan :growlmad: - hope it's fixed soon :thumbup:

Sarachka...how's you? And how's your beautiful little niece doing? Thriving I hope. Hope your sis is doing well too :thumbup:

Everyone else....sorry if I've missed something crucial :blush: but that's all my tiny brain can think of right now:shrug:

:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hate not being able to snack too, I'm a massive snacker, but needs must, and it's only for 9 months if it's a sticky bean (9 months! :shock:) Just had courgette and celery soup with fibre crackers and artichoke paste. Now about to nom my chick pea and chicken curry with spinach and diced red and green steamed pepper:munch: And fromage blanc for dessert :bunny: I dug out all my notes from last time, 4 months of everything I ate and my blood sugar before and after:fool: What a chore!
> 
> That looks like a full time job just to complete that ! Dinner sounds scrummyClick to expand...

It was much easier once I was signed off work!! This time round I won't be able to with LO I'm sure, I'll just do the glycemies and if there's a bad one then I'll note what I ate! 

BnB keeps chucking me off :shrug: I must smell or something


----------



## kit_cat

Addie...that's fantastic news...fingers crossed all goes exactly to plan :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY FOR PROBES!:wohoo: (I'm not sure what probes are still but I know that * Probes + Addie = *) That's great news Addie:thumbup:


----------



## poas

I've written out three long-a$$ multi msg's now and been kicked off...so...Hi everyone :)


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> YAY FOR PROBES!:wohoo: (I'm not sure what probes are still but I know that * Probes + Addie = *) That's great news Addie:thumbup:

Lol thats as much as I know 2! Friday I call back and hopefully they say it's done if it is then when I go to my apointment on may 4th I will ask to start ivf. I would no be able to start till last eerknif may bc of how period falls and stuff but whatever may is may!!!! I'm crossing eeryhing that they say it's done Friday!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I've written out three long-a$$ multi msg's now and been kicked off...so...Hi everyone :)

Don't you just hate it when that happens:dohh: Me too, I keep getting kicked off tonight. How are you doing?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I've written out three long-a$$ multi msg's now and been kicked off...so...Hi everyone :)

Hiya Lissy :wave:

Hope everything is good with you. Any news?


----------



## mummyApril

iv been kicked off trying to reply too! soo annoying...


----------



## mummyApril

anyway in a short note basically i said divorce sucks! esp when children are involved, i always thought spending enough time with both parents was important (as i didnt get to with my mum) but in this situation i dont think it is good!


----------



## mummyApril

im giving Angel a late night tonight because we are making cakes, going to try and make them look a little eastery but im terrible at art! lol


----------



## firstbaby25

I couldn't get back on before when I said :hi: to crunch amongst other things... I've got an appointment at the job centre then I shall be sending turtle mail... To Molly and Holly for sure. Maybe kit and sarachka too but who knows :shrug: 

B your dinners always sound scrummy... Always. 

I wonder how Luna is? 

I'm gonna go right ahead and treat kmteehoo as a turts. Did I dream she was pregnant? Hope everything's going ok if so. 

I think my sore boobs have gone so I'm possibly out plus I have cramps, so it's possible I early o'd. I have a stabbing pain in a nipple though am I dying?

Sarachka sorry you're so bored. I'm having fun playing on my new phone :cloud9: it's such a fancy pants phone that I'm struggling with her name (I name everything worthy... My computer is Hetty, iPod is Isabelle and I can't think of any for my new phone :shrug:) also watching people play COD. 

My sister is being unreasonable... I am a bit sad about it.


----------



## mummyApril

Holly you will have to give me some of your recipes i am sitting here drooling! x


----------



## mummyApril

well eastenders was emotional!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> im giving Angel a late night tonight because we are making cakes, going to try and make them look a little eastery but im terrible at art! lol

Google Easter cakes and copy one! :thumbup:I am sure it will look and taste great!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I couldn't get back on before when I said :hi: to crunch amongst other things... I've got an appointment at the job centre then I shall be sending turtle mail... To Molly and Holly for sure. Maybe kit and sarachka too but who knows :shrug:
> 
> B your dinners always sound scrummy... Always.
> 
> I wonder how Luna is?
> 
> I'm gonna go right ahead and treat kmteehoo as a turts. Did I dream she was pregnant? Hope everything's going ok if so.
> 
> I think my sore boobs have gone so I'm possibly out plus I have cramps, so it's possible I early o'd. I have a stabbing pain in a nipple though am I dying?
> 
> Sarachka sorry you're so bored. I'm having fun playing on my new phone :cloud9: it's such a fancy pants phone that I'm struggling with her name (I name everything worthy... My computer is Hetty, iPod is Isabelle and I can't think of any for my new phone :shrug:) also watching people play COD.
> 
> My sister is being unreasonable... I am a bit sad about it.

LOL your not dying and your not out just because symptoms are going down. The month be4 I got pregnant I had every symptom in the book. The month I was actually pregnant basically no symptoms!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I couldn't get back on before when I said :hi: to crunch amongst other things... I've got an appointment at the job centre then I shall be sending turtle mail... To Molly and Holly for sure. Maybe kit and sarachka too but who knows :shrug:
> 
> B your dinners always sound scrummy... Always.
> 
> I wonder how Luna is?
> 
> I'm gonna go right ahead and treat kmteehoo as a turts. Did I dream she was pregnant? Hope everything's going ok if so.
> 
> I think my sore boobs have gone so I'm possibly out plus I have cramps, so it's possible I early o'd. I have a stabbing pain in a nipple though am I dying?
> 
> Sarachka sorry you're so bored. I'm having fun playing on my new phone :cloud9: it's such a fancy pants phone that I'm struggling with her name (I name everything worthy... My computer is Hetty, iPod is Isabelle and I can't think of any for my new phone :shrug:) also watching people play COD.
> 
> My sister is being unreasonable... I am a bit sad about it.

I think I have missed a chunk of info....I didn't know about the sore boobs :shrug: Did you think you were in this month Jaynie? I'm assuming you think not now? Sorry I didn't know :blush:

What's sis being unreasonable about?


----------



## firstbaby25

It still struggling with letting me on lol addie I'm such a hypochondriac! :rofl: it's gone now anyway. I have toothache though which I am not happy about. I am still watching people play cod I need to remember my knitting :dohh: and then I have nothing to do... Except sit here on my phone. I think it will soon be time to go. Wonder of I'll have 'overnight' symptoms?! I do hope not I was in terrible pain!


----------



## addie25

I hope for no pain but I do hope you keep getting symptoms that lead to a BFP!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes kit my boobs were sore all over just by being in a bra slash hanging lose. But I think it's died down now. My boobs were also really vein-y unusually so :shrug:  then last night I was up at several points with sore everything - knees, hips, back. I'm shamelessly clinging on to them! I think it would be a wicked twist of fate as B was saying cause of all the December baby banter and if I were to be pregnant then I would be due around 30th December :dohh:

Newbie doooooooooby dooooooo are you out there lover? 

We are kind of ntnp. I know I'm stuck with him forever, despite hid faults so he's kinda not preventing and neither am I and nothing is forced but I have had one well time sex session. The day before o I think as not ov tested or nuffink.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes kit my boobs were sore all over just by being in a bra slash hanging lose. But I think it's died down now. My boobs were also really vein-y unusually so :shrug:  then last night I was up at several points with sore everything - knees, hips, back. I'm shamelessly clinging on to them! I think it would be a wicked twist of fate as B was saying cause of all the December baby banter and if I were to be pregnant then I would be due around 30th December :dohh:
> 
> Newbie doooooooooby dooooooo are you out there lover?
> 
> We are kind of ntnp. I know I'm stuck with him forever, despite hid faults so he's kinda not preventing and neither am I and nothing is forced but I have had one well time sex session. The day before o I think as not ov tested or nuffink.

Hmmm..interesting! Veiny too? Now that is interesting!! I have looked like a roadmap since my BFP :shock: I'll stay hopeful unless AF shows :thumbup:

Awww...stuck with Adam forever...it must be true nuv after all :hugs:

Trin's been in touch with me by the way...she's given me some great advice. Thanks for letting her know my predicament. You're very kind and thoughtful :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :sleep:

You trying to tell me something?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok m'loves..I need to go and catch some zzzzzzzz's. I'm pretty sleepy and I'm on the road tomorrow :wacko: 

Night night to you all - hope to catch up again soon :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- Yay for the prune!! 

HollyB- Very intense GD diet charting! :wacko:

Addie- Woo for probes! FX for Friday! :flower:

Kit- Never did get to the bottom of the fainting but I do have an appointment of Friday and I will try to remember to discuss it with her then. :thumbup: And yes, it that time isn't it? :sleep: Sleep well my friend and I will catch up with you soon. :hugs:

Jaynie- Sorry your sister is being unreasonable... why so, if you don't mind... ?


----------



## addie25

Good nt kit!!!!! :sleep: well!!!


----------



## addie25

OK if I started IVF and I had this craving I wud call it a symptom but its def not in my case. I am cravingggggggggg Orange Juice. I craved that while pregnant and it didn't fully go away. I m debating if I should go get some or not. I realllllly want it.


----------



## Mollykins

I say that there is no reason to deprive yourself Addie- have some orange juice! :)


----------



## addie25

I would love some but have none in the house I would have to go out to get it:dohh:


----------



## addie25

OMG I FOUND SOME IN THE BACK OF THE FRIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> OMG I FOUND SOME IN THE BACK OF THE FRIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:haha: Enjoy.


----------



## addie25

So Thursday I am going for a spa day I am so excited to relax! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

[/ATTACH]

HERE ARE NOELLE AND COMET!!!! Noelle is black and white. Comet is all white!!! They are both so tired after a walk in these pictures laying on my moms bed. They live with my parents but I still think they are mine. Good thing they only live 10-15 min away, this way I can see them every day!
 



Attached Files:







Noelle.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

Hey ladies just popped in to say good night b n b kept kicking me off all night again! Speak to u all tomoro xx


----------



## addie25

I am the only one on here :shrug: I think everyone is :sleep:

Where are all the ladies from America???


----------



## babyhopes2010

Darn it !!! i gotta to go to the s%%t hole that is called 'my job' :haha:
Roll on maternity leave!!! which is ages away :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower: And Goodnight:kiss: because last night I couldn't get back on and after about 8 goes I thought "sod it" and went to bed!!

Jaynie I wanted to say last night they sound like very promising symptoms. I've never cramped before actual bleeding with AF so I've still got my beady eye on you:haha: And the stabbing nipple sounds familiar! On the weather topic I agree with you; DH and I were just saying at the weekend that the weather will probably do what it did the last time it was incredible all spring time- we had a piss awful summer to pay for it :growlmad:

So, just devising a plan for today since it's too gorgeous to fritter:-k


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning :) I don't know why I'm even awake I don't need to be yet.. I will be sending my first lot of turtle mail on monday! Anywho its a beautiful day and I'm hoping to have a lot more motivation today than I did yesterday! Hope everyone is good and has a lovely day! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Darn it !!! i gotta to go to the s%%t hole that is called 'my job' :haha:
> Roll on maternity leave!!! which is ages away :hissy:

Tons of goodluck hugs:hugs: since I remember being soooooo impatient for ML! I began it 2 weeks early on account of GD but my how it seemed to draaaaaag, the closer you get the slower it goes too:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

morning mummyapril:wave: 

:bunny:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just called one of my friends (she has a 2 month old baby so is likely to be up at 9am) to see if she wants to go to Parc André Citroen with me today, but no reply...left her a message on her answer phone. Do you wanna come with me instead April? Since you're up already:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TUMBLEWEEEEED!!:cry::cry::cry:

WOE is ME. 'Tis ALWAYS ME :cry: POOR ME :cry: 

Well I guess I'll go prepare a picnic and get the hot air balloon out of the garage and go for a little ride in it with Hollinka. See where the wind blows us.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/minimongol.gif 'Tis a lovely day for a ride in my hot air balloon:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: hot air balloon! 

Sorry I just.can't.wake.up at the moment! I'm yawning all the way to the shop :nope: before you narrow your beady eyes B I noticed when we were properly trying that I am v.v.v. Tired in my LP and full of life before o :shrug: 

My boobs hurt when I got up this morning from lying down. God only knows I don't even know if I did O! So it likely to be a load of fuss about nothing! 

Bnb wouldn't let me on and I'd realised kit had asked about my sis too and now Molly :hugs: you must have sisters!! She's double booked irresponsibly for a wedding and for our holiday. So she's picked the wedding to go to and is happy for my mum to waste money that she hasn't got. Plus that means that unless I take Erin then Erin doesn't get a holiday... So naturally I'm taking Erin and as with anything it's just become a given I'll do it. I told my mum that it wasn't fair ash knows me and Adam want kids but that we feel strongly about that not being our life yet we act more like parents to Erin than she does! :growlmad: at my sister but properly :cloud9: that I get to do fun stuff with Erin without ash there. It's always more fun. 

Must dash to the shower appointment at 11 and turtle mail to send to you folks and some turtle mail to buy :) good times.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I just called one of my friends (she has a 2 month old baby so is likely to be up at 9am) to see if she wants to go to Parc André Citroen with me today, but no reply...left her a message on her answer phone. Do you wanna come with me instead April? Since you're up already:haha:

ohh if only i saw this instead of doing the darn washing il come il come! its an amazing day outside! x


----------



## mummyApril

ahh jaynie thats unfair, id give up a wedding for my babies holiday anyday :hugs: youre a great auntie xx


----------



## mummyApril

oh i have a papaya! this is where the fruits get boring isnt it? lol


----------



## firstbaby25

I think they do get boring April :haha: maybe not a lot of growth at where you are! 

Well that's it I'm invited to the wedding to me it's no contest


----------



## firstbaby25

It's glorious. Making me truly happy :thumbup:

I spy it's just me and my lover. How are you? Any news on when you'll have your gooch fixed up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> oh i have a papaya! this is where the fruits get boring isnt it? lol

Yep, I think Kit got stuck on an aubergine for quite a long time:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> It's glorious. Making me truly happy :thumbup:
> 
> I spy it's just me and my lover. How are you? Any news on when you'll have your gooch fixed up?

And me!:wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well unfortunately the hot air balloon has got a rip in it, first time I've got it out this year, so we couldn't go:nope: So I've been painting animals on my chest of drawers all morning:thumbup: And have decided to go this afternoon to get DH his B'day presents:happydance: Will have to go to the electrical store where the wild boar and baby wolf-mice sneak in the back door in the evening:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Only 250 days until my baby is born:fool: (Touch wood)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where are you going on holiday Jaynie? Could your sister join you after the wedding? Or are you going a long way a way?


----------



## addie25

Good mornin all!!! it is 650 am and I m awake!!! Not 2 sure y I am awake. So this morning I am to go 4 a walk with my friend and her baby. Then I am not sure!!!! This spring break is starting to get boring. Not many teacher friends and the teachers who r off went away mostly. I was thinking of going to get a side bang. I do this whenever I am bored and always hate it bc it gets in my way so not sure y I want to go n get one now.:shrug:

Any suggestions on what to do today???


----------



## addie25

My cousin wants a prom dress maybe I'll take her to find one today n I need a dress bc I am in my friends wedding. I wanted to wait tinged a dress till I loose a few more pounds tho but maybe I should go today just invade I do start ivf next month and life gets busy( wouldn't want to show up looking like a tosser :dohh:)


----------



## mummyApril

mmmm the smell of bakin cakes :D 

addie i dont know what to suggest what is the weather like where you are?

yes i think i will get bored of the fruit i will have to make up fruits! lol x


----------



## addie25

It is goig to rain today so maybe a mall day would be good. I should call my friend in an hour for the walk be4 rain hits ( it's 7am so don't think she will be awake) well my e she has a baby bit her husband I bet is still in bed.


----------



## addie25

Oh my I'm all alone...

La la la la la:fool::fool::fool:


----------



## addie25

This is y I love texts, I texted my cousin to see about mall and my friend about getting breakfast so when they wake up this is what they see. My friend who wants to go for a walk does not have text messaging on her phone :shrug: I'll just have to wait on that one.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Where are you going on holiday Jaynie? Could your sister join you after the wedding? Or are you going a long way a way?

We're going to south of France it's not too far but were going Friday to Tuesday morning and the wedding is Saturday my mum offered to re pay for a flight Sunday morning but she'd have to be up at 5am after the wedding and I don't think 'she fancies doing that' :growlmad: sighs! Sorry about your balloon :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie we call bangs a fringe! Another one for the collection! 

Sonora issue day of the magazine that keeps publishing what I say... I shall keep you informed! There is a writing competition in there. I might go for it... 

Mall day sounds good! We have glorious sunshine :smug:


----------



## addie25

Ok so a side fringe :thumbup: I need to start writing this down!!!!! 

My dh is snoring away next to me. He will be going to work soon I wish he had spring break!!! He's funny he asked me to go to dinner yesterday so I met him there n was walking in and heard someone say hey good looking and it was dh sitting rt in front of restaurant I didn't notice him lol he says I am spacy :wacko: Well I have a lot of great things on my mind now!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Where are you going on holiday Jaynie? Could your sister join you after the wedding? Or are you going a long way a way?
> 
> We're going to south of France it's not too far but were going Friday to Tuesday morning and the wedding is Saturday my mum offered to re pay for a flight Sunday morning but she'd have to be up at 5am after the wedding and I don't think 'she fancies doing that' :growlmad: sighs! Sorry about your balloon :haha:Click to expand...

Say hi to my aunt!!!! She lives in the south of France!!! It's settled I must move to England so I can take day trips to France!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hi lovers. Sitting outside for lunch but shouty mcloudmouth is ruining it. I hate common fish-wives. STFU!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Hi lovers. Sitting outside for lunch but shouty mcloudmouth is ruining it. I hate common fish-wives. STFU!

Hi lovely to see ur on!!!!! What is a fish-wife:wacko:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Hi lovers. Sitting outside for lunch but shouty mcloudmouth is ruining it. I hate common fish-wives. STFU!

I suggest telling her to SOD off!


----------



## addie25

My day has been planned.
1: Jewelry store
2. Mall to look for dress for the wedding I am in
3. Lunch
4. Walk with my mom and pups
5.Dinner with DH

After that I am not sure.


----------



## mummyApril

sounds like a good day Addie :)


----------



## mummyApril

i am totally rubbish at decorating cakes its hilarious! my kitchen was a state lol! il upload photos when i find what iv done with my bluetooth dongle :/


----------



## addie25

LOL I think it will look lovely!!!:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

You sound like me addie I like to plan a day from start to finish! Ha. Today I am bang on time. Just going to my friend (the sick one) and then my nana's for tea (dinner) and then to my oh's brothers and then bed and then tomorrow working and a bogof restaurant tomorrow... 

Sat in the sun with friends they are offering :beer: Getting my vitamin d on apparently it's going to be glorious til next week in Warrington :thumbup: did anyone read that article I posted about my hometown? 

Turtle mail sent...


----------



## Mollykins

April! Papaya baby! So sweet! ... but not to eat! :winkwink:

HollyB- I would love to go with you... unfortunately... I a don't think I would make it in time, the transporter is malfunctioning still. :growlmad: :haha:

Jaynie- I do have sisters! And yes, they can be super frustrating. I'm glad you are taking Erin on holiday. Sometimes, when people/sisters haha:) frustrate me, I imagine flicking them in the nose. Immature? Absolutely. Funny to think about? Definitely. :thumbup: Oh and I am still optimistic about those symptoms of yours! Oh and yes I did read the article about your hometown, I did comment on it- it's very sad. :hugs:

Addie- Lovely day you have planned love. Hope it all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly I missed your comment! Sorry :hugs: that is quite funny! I'll have to let the girl down for the wedding cause ash had my invite too. I happen to think everyone at the wedding would prefer her to go but will surely slag me off for it. Sighs. 

I'm excited to have sent my turtle mail... 

More to come. It takes me an age to get organised with posting things!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls :)

So my midwife called this morning and told me the bloods she did yesterday revealed I have SUPER low vit d levels... how surprising! We haven't had more than two days above 55 yet this year!! GAH.

Anyway - she said normal is 50-100 and my bloods were only at 6. Eep. She said that's a dangerously low level and that I need to get on a vit d tablet immediately and try to get some sun each day. She suggested some foods to eat with high vit d, too. She said this could be contributing to how sick and tired I've been. Scary!

So, now I need to go find a good supplement. I did get more of my shake powder so I was able to have that with breakfast this morning; I do like that a lot. A nice protein boost. 

My throat is still all wonky. Really annoying. But it doesn't hurt as bad... I think I may wait it out to go to the doctor...

That's all I have... I'll catch up in a bit, but I need to go get a vit d supplement, now!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hello girls :)
> 
> So my midwife called this morning and told me the bloods she did yesterday revealed I have SUPER low vit d levels... how surprising! We haven't had more than two days above 55 yet this year!! GAH.
> 
> Anyway - she said normal is 50-100 and my bloods were only at 6. Eep. She said that's a dangerously low level and that I need to get on a vit d tablet immediately and try to get some sun each day. She suggested some foods to eat with high vit d, too. She said this could be contributing to how sick and tired I've been. Scary!
> 
> So, now I need to go find a good supplement. I did get more of my shake powder so I was able to have that with breakfast this morning; I do like that a lot. A nice protein boost.
> 
> My throat is still all wonky. Really annoying. But it doesn't hurt as bad... I think I may wait it out to go to the doctor...
> 
> That's all I have... I'll catch up in a bit, but I need to go get a vit d supplement, now!!

I get an orange juice that is Vit D fortified. :thumbup: It's quite yummy. :) Scary though for you! I would feel a bit panicky hearing that but oh so glad it's an easy fix! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Molly I missed your comment! Sorry :hugs: that is quite funny! I'll have to let the girl down for the wedding cause ash had my invite too. I happen to think everyone at the wedding would prefer her to go but will surely slag me off for it. Sighs.
> 
> I'm excited to have sent my turtle mail...
> 
> More to come. It takes me an age to get organised with posting things!

I am pretty horribly at sending off mail too. I remember two Christmas' ago I filled out all of the Christmas cards, addressed the envelopes (thankfully didn't stamp them) and forgot to mail them off. Found them in the back of the desk drawer 3 months later! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and guess what my turtley friends?! Eep! My OH is going to buy me the latest HP on Friday after the scan. :yipee: He said it'll help cheer me if bebe's a girl or add icing to the cake if bebe's a boy. :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:cry: I have a poorly hamster....I am certainly prepared for the worst! Shes all hunched up and very thin it seems to have happened over 24 hours or so!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh no Ginge. :nope: I'm sorry.


----------



## mummyApril

Molly it is amazing! The second part comes out over here on the 7th of the 7th shame its not 2007 lol! Eekk too excited for that! I'm actually watching order of the phoenix with Angel now as her dad is 2 hours late!


----------



## mummyApril

Ahh sorry ginge :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

You know those flap down seats on trains? Well I was sitting on one today and then leant forward to get something for Hollinka from the pushchair bag and then sat down again, forgetting to flap the seat down:dohh: It was funny but I did plonk on the floor and am worried I may have dislodged beanie. Reassure me that beans are quite well glued on:flower:

Apart from that a great afternoon out and I got DH his alarm/radio with Ipod dock and we were out the shop before evening, phew! Also got him a book and a card and some pretty wrapping paper, iridescent turquoise with some spotty ribbon to match:thumbup:

And I got myself a present- a cuddly wild boar that I saw by accident and fell in love with :hugs: 

French XFactor tonight:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly it is amazing! The second part comes out over here on the 7th of the 7th shame its not 2007 lol! Eekk too excited for that! I'm actually watching order of the phoenix with Angel now as her dad is 2 hours late!

Part 2 doesn't come out here until 15th July. Ahh well. I didn't get to see part 1 in theatre because we rarely get out without the DD's. My OH warned me that we have to have a HP marathon (we own all the movies thus far) before we watch the new one. :haha: 

Angel's dad makes me want to flick him in the nose.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> You know those flap down seats on trains? Well I was sitting on one today and then leant forward to get something for Hollinka from the pushchair bag and then sat down again, forgetting to flap the seat down:dohh: It was funny but I did plonk on the floor and am worried I may have dislodged beanie. Reassure me that beans are quite well glued on:flower:
> 
> Apart from that a great afternoon out and I got DH his alarm/radio with Ipod dock and we were out the shop before evening, phew! Also got him a book and a card and some pretty wrapping paper, iridescent turquoise with some spotty ribbon to match:thumbup:
> 
> And I got myself a present- a cuddly wild boar that I saw by accident and fell in love with :hugs:
> 
> French XFactor tonight:happydance:

Actually B, I've been meaning to tell you that you are supposed to fall on your bum a bit sharply today so that you can help beanie Emily lodge in better. She needed help; that extra oomph from Mum. Glad you were able to help her when I had forgot to remind you! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I though of a good idea to remember our baby girl to help me move on. I got a pandora bracelet and got a rose charm that has a pink gem in the middle so I carry her with me and then I go a turtle charm :thumbup: good luck for the future!


----------



## mummyApril

It is a definite must to fall on your bum in week 4! I did so by slipping on the ice for all to see! 
I love HP marathons although they take forever, I didn't see number 7 in cinema as its always too packed! I'd prefer to sit in comfort to watch it and cry on my own if need be haha I can't wait til u see it! I'm about to read the last book again. 
Angel has now gone :( but she is only 15 minutes away :happydance: now to go through 6 days until I see my babys! I have set my task for the living room tomoro! Top to bottom curtains the lot! :) x


----------



## Sarachka

Am I the only non-Harry Potter fan?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> It is a definite must to fall on your bum in week 4! I did so by slipping on the ice for all to see!
> I love HP marathons although they take forever, I didn't see number 7 in cinema as its always too packed! I'd prefer to sit in comfort to watch it and cry on my own if need be haha I can't wait til u see it! I'm about to read the last book again.
> Angel has now gone :( but she is only 15 minutes away :happydance: now to go through 6 days until I see my babys! I have set my task for the living room tomoro! Top to bottom curtains the lot! :) x

I am like you most of the time, home is preferred over the theatre/cinema... especially now that I have to wee every 5 minutes. :haha: I'm glad you have a plan for the time your girls are gone. It'll help the time pass by faster. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Alice!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5f6551b0.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Sara what makes u not like HP? 
I know what you mean Molly OH always says let's go cinema my reaction is oh do they have screens in the toilets now? Lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Sara what makes u not like HP?
> I know what you mean Molly OH always says let's go cinema my reaction is oh do they have screens in the toilets now? Lol x

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Two things. 1. I've noticed a massive increase in my appetite. 2. My grandmother just informed me that one of our close family friends has died...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Am I the only non-Harry Potter fan?

Me! :wave: Can't stand the twerp


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Alice!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5f6551b0.jpg

I thought it was Luna:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :cry: I have a poorly hamster....I am certainly prepared for the worst! Shes all hunched up and very thin it seems to have happened over 24 hours or so!

Oh Ginge.Sorry for poorly hamster:cry: Doesn't sound good, they're such fragile little creatures:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hello girls :)
> 
> So my midwife called this morning and told me the bloods she did yesterday revealed I have SUPER low vit d levels... how surprising! We haven't had more than two days above 55 yet this year!! GAH.
> 
> Anyway - she said normal is 50-100 and my bloods were only at 6. Eep. She said that's a dangerously low level and that I need to get on a vit d tablet immediately and try to get some sun each day. She suggested some foods to eat with high vit d, too. She said this could be contributing to how sick and tired I've been. Scary!
> 
> So, now I need to go find a good supplement. I did get more of my shake powder so I was able to have that with breakfast this morning; I do like that a lot. A nice protein boost.
> 
> My throat is still all wonky. Really annoying. But it doesn't hurt as bad... I think I may wait it out to go to the doctor...
> 
> That's all I have... I'll catch up in a bit, but I need to go get a vit d supplement, now!!

Wow! That's an interesting thing to be tested for and discover is low. I didn't know it could get dangerously low:shrug: Holly, like all French babies, has vitamin D drops each day but I invariably forget them:dohh: I don't think she's had any for about a year:blush: but she is outdoors alot come wind or shine so she should be ok. And I use a cooking oil my doc recommended for Vitamin D. Interesting that it could be that making you sick.


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG TUMBLEWEED AT 8pm:wacko: It's a conspiracy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pah!:sulk: I don't care. I'm going to go and have my bath and watch French X Factor:tease:


----------



## Mollykins

Sara- I don't like the HP books, tried to read them ages ago and couldn't get into them :shrug: I feel out of place a bit because I don't like Teen Mom or One Born Every Minute but I remain :-$ on that one. :haha:


----------



## addie25

How can u not like Harry potter?????:dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

Maybe I'm the only mad HP fan then :shrug: lol I'm just about to have a nice bath and read more :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Maybe I'm the only mad HP fan then :shrug: lol I'm just about to have a nice bath and read more :)

Not so! My OH loves HP! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I slept from 945pm last night to 345a this morning (DD the younger woke up) then from 4am to 630am. Yet, here I am... so ready to fall asleep. I really feel like I haven't slept in days. I feel "out of it". Maybe it's because I just ate? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Maybe I'm the only mad HP fan then :shrug: lol I'm just about to have a nice bath and read more :)

Don't worry mummyapril:hugs: I love racing bikes and wild boar :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I slept from 945pm last night to 345a this morning (DD the younger woke up) then from 4am to 630am. Yet, here I am... so ready to fall asleep. I really feel like I haven't slept in days. I feel "out of it". Maybe it's because I just ate? :shrug:

Do you get tired and thirsty after eating? I hope not. Me and my GD scaryness:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I slept from 945pm last night to 345a this morning (DD the younger woke up) then from 4am to 630am. Yet, here I am... so ready to fall asleep. I really feel like I haven't slept in days. I feel "out of it". Maybe it's because I just ate? :shrug:
> 
> Do you get tired and thirsty after eating? I hope not. Me and my GD scaryness:haha:Click to expand...

:cry: I get really tired but I assume(d) it's normal. You know, heavy tum... very tired. :shrug: Then, thirsty, I chug down 16.9 oz of water. (Water bottle)


----------



## Sarachka

I don't like anything fantasy/sci fi bc I cant relate to it. I find period dramas hard for the same reason.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I slept from 945pm last night to 345a this morning (DD the younger woke up) then from 4am to 630am. Yet, here I am... so ready to fall asleep. I really feel like I haven't slept in days. I feel "out of it". Maybe it's because I just ate? :shrug:
> 
> Do you get tired and thirsty after eating? I hope not. Me and my GD scaryness:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I get really tired but I assume(d) it's normal. You know, heavy tum... very tired. :shrug: Then, thirsty, I chug down 16.9 oz of water. (Water bottle)Click to expand...

Hmm. Tiredness, thirst, headaches and frequent urination are the key things associated with undetected GD :shrug: Can you get some sugar wee test strips from the chemist tomorrow? Much cheaper than a glucose monitor! Actually you're seeing your doc Friday aren't you? He might send you for a sugar tolerance test on account of the dizzy spells:hugs: I feel so evil but you keep saying things that I recognise from my own experience!!


----------



## poas

Evening all, glad to see you're on top scaring form Holly :) Just kidding of course!
Sorry to hear about your family friend Molly,and MummyApril I love HP, watched the latest one earlier with my Mummy and have read all of the books several times!
So what's new guys?? Please update me so I don't have to read a weeks worth xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Alice!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5f6551b0.jpg
> 
> I thought it was Luna:haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha!! You make me laugh :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I slept from 945pm last night to 345a this morning (DD the younger woke up) then from 4am to 630am. Yet, here I am... so ready to fall asleep. I really feel like I haven't slept in days. I feel "out of it". Maybe it's because I just ate? :shrug:
> 
> Do you get tired and thirsty after eating? I hope not. Me and my GD scaryness:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I get really tired but I assume(d) it's normal. You know, heavy tum... very tired. :shrug: Then, thirsty, I chug down 16.9 oz of water. (Water bottle)Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm. Tiredness, thirst, headaches and frequent urination are the key things associated with undetected GD :shrug: Can you get some sugar wee test strips from the chemist tomorrow? Much cheaper than a glucose monitor! Actually you're seeing your doc Friday aren't you? He might send you for a sugar tolerance test on account of the dizzy spells:hugs: I feel so evil but you keep saying things that I recognise from my own experience!!Click to expand...

I wish you wouldn't feel evil. I would much rather someone say, "Hey, um... that doesn't sound right, maybe you should talk to your doctor." Than to go another month without knowing there might be a problem. Make sense?

I have been getting headaches but that's normal for me so I can't class that as "definitely a GD symptom" you know? I have been getting them at weird times (as in not normal triggers) though. :shrug: 

I didn't know that they had sugar wee sticks! :dohh: I will let my doctor know but she will probably make me wait at least until next week because the drink has to be taken under special circumstances... can't remember exactly but :shrug: 

Thank you for being you. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls :)
> 
> So my midwife called this morning and told me the bloods she did yesterday revealed I have SUPER low vit d levels... how surprising! We haven't had more than two days above 55 yet this year!! GAH.
> 
> Anyway - she said normal is 50-100 and my bloods were only at 6. Eep. She said that's a dangerously low level and that I need to get on a vit d tablet immediately and try to get some sun each day. She suggested some foods to eat with high vit d, too. She said this could be contributing to how sick and tired I've been. Scary!
> 
> So, now I need to go find a good supplement. I did get more of my shake powder so I was able to have that with breakfast this morning; I do like that a lot. A nice protein boost.
> 
> My throat is still all wonky. Really annoying. But it doesn't hurt as bad... I think I may wait it out to go to the doctor...
> 
> That's all I have... I'll catch up in a bit, but I need to go get a vit d supplement, now!!
> 
> Wow! That's an interesting thing to be tested for and discover is low. I didn't know it could get dangerously low:shrug: Holly, like all French babies, has vitamin D drops each day but I invariably forget them:dohh: I don't think she's had any for about a year:blush: but she is outdoors alot come wind or shine so she should be ok. And I use a cooking oil my doc recommended for Vitamin D. Interesting that it could be that making you sick.Click to expand...

Yeah, I had no idea, either! I had always heard that being in a cloudy area that if you get plenty of sun in the summer that you'll have a sufficient supply to last you all winter. I guess, not. I am very pale and so I slather on the sunscreen, and as I was reading today it says that can block your skin's absorption of UVB rays which are what help your skin to make Vit D. Anyway, my midwife gave me some Vit D tabs today, so I'm all stocked up and will hopefully feel better taking these. I sat outside while I ate lunch today... still a bit hard to do as it's only 45*F (7*C) outside today, despite the sun being out. CHILLY!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

PICS FROM TODAY:happydance:Holly was SOOOOOOOOO happy about being on the train- she wanted to try out every seat :awww: And my new hairy boar friend, and a pouch with 2cv's on it which I've put my crochet stuff in (2cv's are another one of my passions, I had a red and white one in the UK when I was a student and regret selling it:wacko:)
 



Attached Files:







046-1.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3









040.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3









047.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3









024.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - so sorry to hear about your family friend passing! Very sad :flower:

I got some wee sticks from amazon.com not too long ago that test a whole host of things - important ones being glucose and protein (there's protein in the urine with PE). I like watching my ketone levels, too - when they are high it means I'm burning off my fat thighs! :dance:

This is what I got: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EUAXZM


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> PICS FROM TODAY:happydance:Holly was SOOOOOOOOO happy about being on the train- she wanted to try out every seat :awww: And my new hairy boar friend, and a pouch with 2cv's on it which I've put my crochet stuff in (2cv's are another one of my passions, I had a red and white one in the UK when I was a student and regret selling it:wacko:)

Hollinka is cute as a button! And I like your boar. He'll be quite cozy on your bed next to your life-like piglet! :happydance:

Fun car! My mom has a bright-ass orange VW Bug from the sixties that she adores. She says she a 'rock-star' when she drives it. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Just a few more sleeps until we get to find out if Molly is Team :blue: or Team :pink:!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone else want *Scaring by HollyMonkey*? Free service https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gif You can see why I freak myself out all the time:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yeah Luna the ones they give me are actually for measuring ketones since I do the sugar with a monitor but I didn't want to overwhelm Molly with info about ketones as well:haha: Ketodiastix I think mine were called, I need to get some soon:wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

My new favorite thing:

https://www.nilespice.com/images/products/w450/03301700181.jpg
*YUMMM!*


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Thanks for the link. :thumbup: And yes... 3 more days! OH is out of town this week (again) and we are hoping that he is able to get back in time to go to the scan with me. :flower: 

Hollyscarethepantsoffyouandmakeyoufeellikeyouaredyingfromcancerpants- (that was a long one!) :haha: Does it matter much what sort of meal you eat? Today I had a rich potato soup with bits of bacon, cheese, and herbs with some toast. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Yeah Luna the ones they give me are actually for measuring ketones since I do the sugar with a monitor but I didn't want to overwhelm Molly with info about ketones as well:haha: Ketodiastix I think mine were called, I need to get some soon:wacko:

Well, so I'm curious then because you're a skinny minnie and obviously not insulin resistant like I am - what are your ketone levels, usually?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Yeah Luna the ones they give me are actually for measuring ketones since I do the sugar with a monitor but I didn't want to overwhelm Molly with info about ketones as well:haha: Ketodiastix I think mine were called, I need to get some soon:wacko:

I had already been googling the wee sticks and discovering what about what that they actually measure. :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Luna the ones you have measure allsorts!! Mine just had 2 little squares, and if I had a single ketone tab a shade higher than neutral it was bad and I had to tell the hospital! I thought you shouldn't have ketones? I guess when it's in pregnancy it's different than in normal life:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I have a glucose meter - I should just skip on down to your place and prick your finger and see what it says. https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1144/1144908bmu69itzi1.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Luna the ones they give me are actually for measuring ketones since I do the sugar with a monitor but I didn't want to overwhelm Molly with info about ketones as well:haha: Ketodiastix I think mine were called, I need to get some soon:wacko:
> 
> Well, so I'm curious then because you're a skinny minnie and obviously not insulin resistant like I am - what are your ketone levels, usually?Click to expand...

God knows!! I'm not diabetic so wouldn't know:shrug: I just got GD at 24 weeks ish of pregnancy and was told to wee on one of those each morning until the baby was born, since they put me on a low carb diet, and it just had to never change colour:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Luna the ones you have measure allsorts!! Mine just had 2 little squares, and if I had a single ketone tab a shade higher than neutral it was bad and I had to tell the hospital! I thought you shouldn't have ketones? I guess when it's in pregnancy it's different than in normal life:shrug:

Yeah! It's kinda fun. :blush:

Well, technically it's not bad to have ketones in your urine. People against traditional diets or against low-carb diets would have you believe otherwise, though. 

Here's what Gary Taubes (my favorite nutrition author) says about ketones and ketosis:

"... That, however, raised the question of why such a low- calorie regimen would also suppress hunger, which Atkins insisted was the signature characteristic of the diet. One possibility was Endocrinology 101: that fat and protein make you sated and, lacking carbohydrates and the ensuing swings of blood sugar and insulin, you stay sated. The other possibility arose from the fact that Atkins's diet is ''ketogenic.'' This means that insulin falls so low that you enter a state called ketosis, which is what happens during fasting and starvation.
Your muscles and tissues burn body fat for energy, as does your brain in the form of fat molecules produced by the liver called ketones. Atkins saw ketosis as the obvious way to kick-start weight loss. He also liked to say that ketosis was so energizing that it was better than sex, which set him up for some ridicule. An inevitable criticism of Atkins's diet has been that ketosis is dangerous and to be avoided at all costs.

When I interviewed ketosis experts, however, they universally sided with Atkins, and suggested that maybe the medical community and the media confuse ketosis with ketoacidosis, a variant of ketosis that occurs in untreated diabetics and can be fatal. ''Doctors are scared of ketosis,'' says Richard Veech, an N.I.H. researcher who studied medicine at Harvard and then got his doctorate at Oxford University with the Nobel Laureate Hans Krebs. ''They're always worried about diabetic ketoacidosis. But ketosis is a normal physiologic state. I would argue it is the normal state of man. It's not normal to have McDonald's and a delicatessen around every corner. It's normal to starve.''

Simply put, ketosis is evolution's answer to the thrifty gene.
We may have evolved to efficiently store fat for times of famine, says Veech, but we also evolved ketosis to efficiently live off that fat when necessary. Rather than being poison, which is how the press often refers to ketones, they make the body run more efficiently and provide a backup fuel source for the brain. Veech calls ketones ''magic'' and has shown that both the heart and brain run 25 percent more efficiently on ketones than on blood sugar. ..." 

Sorry for the crit by the wall of text! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Thanks for the link. :thumbup: And yes... 3 more days! OH is out of town this week (again) and we are hoping that he is able to get back in time to go to the scan with me. :flower:
> 
> Hollyscarethepantsoffyouandmakeyoufeellikeyouaredyingfromcancerpants- (that was a long one!) :haha: Does it matter much what sort of meal you eat? Today I had a rich potato soup with bits of bacon, cheese, and herbs with some toast. :shrug:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gif

Everyone reacts differently to different foodstuffs but the 4 things that really sent my blood sugar up were potatoes, rice, pasta and bread (and all wheat products basically) So for me your meal would have sent my sugar through the roof, especially potatoes as soup or puree. And no greens there Molly to help with the absorption either (herbs don't count:haha:) Every GD meal should have a big helping of greens and a lean meat. Bacon and cheese have a high fat content which puts your sugar up too. A pretty highly glucidique meal you had there but you could *soooo not have GD too!!!!!*https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's interesting Luna:thumbup: I've never done a diet in my life until that terrible surprise one whilst pregnant with LO, so everything I knew about nutrition until then was just for sports purposes, ie LOTS OF CARBS!!!:haha: But when I was doing alot of competitive running before baby I had to work hard to keep the weight on, especially during the winter cross country season when just the training in the cold takes it out of you, let alone the races at the weekend, so presumably there must have been times then when I had ketones without knowing:shrug: Nature's thrift gene:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I keep getting thrown off AGAIN:dohh: 

But anyway it's getting late for French munkies. Nighty night all:kiss::kiss::kiss:xxxxxxxxhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gif


----------



## Mollykins

While the girls and I were out playing and making chalk art on the sidewalk, I met a mother of a 3 year old girl. Our girls started playing and we started talking. She said that I seemed small for how far along I was. :smug: Felt nice to be lied to. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- Thanks for the link. :thumbup: And yes... 3 more days! OH is out of town this week (again) and we are hoping that he is able to get back in time to go to the scan with me. :flower:
> 
> Hollyscarethepantsoffyouandmakeyoufeellikeyouaredyingfromcancerpants- (that was a long one!) :haha: Does it matter much what sort of meal you eat? Today I had a rich potato soup with bits of bacon, cheese, and herbs with some toast. :shrug:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gif
> 
> Everyone reacts differently to different foodstuffs but the 4 things that really sent my blood sugar up were potatoes, rice, pasta and bread (and all wheat products basically) So for me your meal would have sent my sugar through the roof, especially potatoes as soup or puree. And no greens there Molly to help with the absorption either (herbs don't count:haha:) Every GD meal should have a big helping of greens and a lean meat. Bacon and cheese have a high fat content which puts your sugar up too. A pretty highly glucidique meal you had there but you could *soooo not have GD too!!!!!*https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gifClick to expand...

Ugh! :dohh: I hope I don't have the wicked GD monster. I will miss all the good foods life has for me. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I though of a good idea to remember our baby girl to help me move on. I got a pandora bracelet and got a rose charm that has a pink gem in the middle so I carry her with me and then I go a turtle charm :thumbup: good luck for the future!

I have a pandora and I love it :) I'm also eying up a turtle charm :happydance: you guys!! I was just having a quick catch up addie before bed and I couldn't resist! Think it's a great idea :thumbup: I'll post a photo of mine so far soon and you can oggle it!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm the only mad HP fan then :shrug: lol I'm just about to have a nice bath and read more :)
> 
> Not so! My OH loves HP! :haha:Click to expand...

And me sorry sezi and B I nuv Harry potter but I am an original fan read them when they very first came out :cloud9: another raging fan here :D


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I though of a good idea to remember our baby girl to help me move on. I got a pandora bracelet and got a rose charm that has a pink gem in the middle so I carry her with me and then I go a turtle charm :thumbup: good luck for the future!
> 
> I have a pandora and I love it :) I'm also eying up a turtle charm :happydance: you guys!! I was just having a quick catch up addie before bed and I couldn't resist! Think it's a great idea :thumbup: I'll post a photo of mine so far soon and you can oggle it!Click to expand...

omg as if i looked at the turtle charm yesterday to buy it! £30 good price too :thumbup: 
and yes Addie that is a lovely idea, Jay bought me the pram when we found out i was pregnant :)


----------



## addie25

I Love pandora it's great now my dh knows how to get me little charms when he thinks I'm lovely lol.
I'm super excited I wanted to remodel our master bath but I wanted to wait bc the cost and if we have twins that's lots a money so wanted to wait but my mil said she would pay fOr half the remodel!!! What an amazing woman she is!


----------



## mummyApril

how are you feeling now Luna? x


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> how are you feeling now Luna? x

I'm feeling really good today!! :dance: Knock on wood...

I've been super diligent to make sure that I am eating something every two hours and that I've got lots of protein in. Already got almost 50g of protein and I haven't even had dinner, yet!! It really seems to help.

Thank you for thinking of me! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling now Luna? x
> 
> I'm feeling really good today!! :dance: Knock on wood...
> 
> I've been super diligent to make sure that I am eating something every two hours and that I've got lots of protein in. Already got almost 50g of protein and I haven't even had dinner, yet!! It really seems to help.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me! :kiss:Click to expand...

ah yay :) glad youre having a good day! hopefully it will ease up and stop! :)


----------



## mummyApril

right im off to bed its late for me night night all xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and for dinner tonight I'm making Thai Green Curry... this involves chicken, eggplant (or aubergine, I think it is?? :haha: ), cherry red peppers, basil, coconut milk, and brown thai rice. YUM!
I use this paste:
https://www.worldpantry.com/thaikitchen/img/product/thk-004003.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, April! Sleep well! :sleep:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling now Luna? x
> 
> I'm feeling really good today!! :dance: Knock on wood...
> 
> I've been super diligent to make sure that I am eating something every two hours and that I've got lots of protein in. Already got almost 50g of protein and I haven't even had dinner, yet!! It really seems to help.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me! :kiss:Click to expand...

Im glad ur feeling good today! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Addie!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning!:wohoo:

I looooove pandora bracelets, I don't have one but I think they're very pretty:kiss: Wonder if they do a monkey and a wild boar charm?:haha:

Another sunny wonderpants day so I think a nice forest walk and a picnic is in order...

Have a great day all:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning all. I'm feeling under par. Went to bed with a headache and woke up with one too... T'is no good I always feel I haven't been asleep and my legs were aching again in the night. I meant to take my temp this morning just to see where is was at but I forgot :dohh: another glorious day here too and I get to work :nope: 

Holly you can get leather pandora and fabric ones I like them too and wish I'd have waited! I didn't know we had so many pandora fans I'd have been talking about mine loads more. Adam got me a house one for Christmas and I gave my grandad my heart and key charm when he died as he was going to walk me down the aisle. I'll go it alone now. But yeah they are good for stuff like that. My younger friend got hers when her boyfriend died age 20 :shock: 

Anyway I'm rambling now to procrastinate on the work thing :haha: 

Molly I'm sure you look just lovely and with a rack like that that bumps gonna look small :thumbup: no lies here :nope: 

Kit come back soon and let us know how you are getting on! 

Sarachka talk to me :sad2:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh yes be sure to have good days whatever you are doing! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Holly sounds like a fab day AGAIN! im moving to France lol! its really nice here too but too hot for me so i will be when i get a bit more motivation doing my living room top to bottom. 
Jaynie i got my pandora bracelet from Jay for my birthday, im not a mad collector or the charms just ones that have a meaning to me if you know what i mean? thats lovely what you did for your grandad! 
how is everyone today?


----------



## mummyApril

oh and jaynie i dont know if you remember but at the beginning of my pregnancy i suffered really badly with the headaches? would go to bed with one and wake up with them? yes another symptom perhaps? xx


----------



## mummyApril

i think my washing machine is on the blink :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka talk to me :sad2:

Alright lover! Here I am! Your symptoms are sounding very promising Jaynochka! 

Today is my day off and it's gorgeous weather. I don't think I'll do much but I might read in the garden. I def want to spend lots of time outside today. 

I'm getting Holly and Hayley's turtle mail sorted today! Next on my list is Kit and Jay!


----------



## Sarachka

April I thought you were one of the northerners like Jaynie, Hayley and Ginge. Now I realise you're an essex girl!


----------



## poas

Hello all.....So, I have merely come to report the insane dream I had last night....we were all sat at the madhatters tea table, with masks on (you know the fancypants ones with feathers etc around the eyes??) Anyway, we are all tucking into a lovely,if odd looking tea when the hatter stands up and declares each of our babies sex in turn.....mine was a girl, as was Holly's,luna and Molly had boys and Addie (who in my dream had flaming orange hair with red tips?!!?!) was having one of each.
I then turned to ask about Clare, the hatter took off his cloak and hat and turned into her............I think I need to avoid cheese before bed,Ed said I was saying names aloud, and pulling his hair and asking if it was real?!?!?!?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

We had a semi picnic!:haha: I wanted to change the dock I got for DH for a different model having slept on it (not literally!) and having measured the bedside table so I went to another branch of the electrical shop but near a nice park this time to combine utility with fun; but they didn't have the one I wanted in stock:dohh: So will have to go back to the one I was at yesterday. All that fussmungles for nothing:growlmad: Guess Holly had a morning out and a picnic in the park:shrug:

*Jaynie* can you feel my beady eyes piercing you? :coolio: Anyway can't you :test: today? Remind me how many doppos you are? 8? 9?


----------



## Sarachka

awwwwww just skyped with my beautiful Alexander while he blew his crocodile vuvuzela and kept waiting for me to say AGAIN! AGAIN!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/skypealex2.pnghttps://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/skypealex.pnghttps://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/skypealex3.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hello all.....So, I have merely come to report the insane dream I had last night....we were all sat at the madhatters tea table, with masks on (you know the fancypants ones with feathers etc around the eyes??) Anyway, we are all tucking into a lovely,if odd looking tea when the hatter stands up and declares each of our babies sex in turn.....mine was a girl, as was Holly's,luna and Molly had boys and Addie (who in my dream had flaming orange hair with red tips?!!?!) was having one of each.
> I then turned to ask about Clare, the hatter took off his cloak and hat and turned into her............I think I need to avoid cheese before bed,Ed said I was saying names aloud, and pulling his hair and asking if it was real?!?!?!?!

:rofl: That's hilarious! I hope it comes true, especially for Molly:haha:

My DH told me on waking this morning that he dreamt that his willy was so long he had to wrap it round his waist. Dream on WillySwinger https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone! I started my mornin by getting a call at 740am from my mom telling me all the things I need to take to DMV to renew my license and registration. What an annoying thing to do u have to have all these papers to get it renewed and I have to go digging now to find it. I hate the DMV.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My doesn't he look grown up now!!:awww: Such a handsome fellow! Holly is smitten:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i think my washing machine is on the blink :shock:

That is seriously bad news! I can't imagine!


----------



## addie25

After the DMV I am taking my cousin dress shopping again to find a prom dress. Does anyone else think this week is super long! Feel like it's dragging. Can't wait till tomorrow to go to Atlantic City and have a spa day. I really need to relax. Hopefully I get good news Friday so I have something concrete to look forward 2. I want more charms on my pandora bracelet :happydance:I have to wait tho bc I just spent a bunch buying it and the charms I have on it. :dohh:None of what I said goes together lol just all my random thoughts!:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

hOLLY Please can you PM me your address again!


----------



## addie25

All alone on B&B :shrug:

Hello Turtles comes back :telephone: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April I thought you were one of the northerners like Jaynie, Hayley and Ginge. Now I realise you're an essex girl!

yup from Essex :) all my life apart from when i lived in Canada :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think my washing machine is on the blink :shock:
> 
> That is seriously bad news! I can't imagine!Click to expand...

fingers crossed its just a gliche, its the conditioner bit doesnt seem to be the same hmmm


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think my washing machine is on the blink :shock:
> 
> That is seriously bad news! I can't imagine!Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed its just a gliche, its the conditioner bit doesnt seem to be the same hmmmClick to expand...

For your sake I hope so. I think I'd call the Police if my washing machine broke down:shock:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> After the DMV I am taking my cousin dress shopping again to find a prom dress. Does anyone else think this week is super long! Feel like it's dragging. Can't wait till tomorrow to go to Atlantic City and have a spa day. I really need to relax. Hopefully I get good news Friday so I have something concrete to look forward 2. I want more charms on my pandora bracelet :happydance:I have to wait tho bc I just spent a bunch buying it and the charms I have on it. :dohh:None of what I said goes together lol just all my random thoughts!:shrug:

this week is definitely dragging! lol Addie what charms do you have? x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think my washing machine is on the blink :shock:
> 
> That is seriously bad news! I can't imagine!Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed its just a gliche, its the conditioner bit doesnt seem to be the same hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> For your sake I hope so. I think I'd call the Police if my washing machine broke down:shock:Click to expand...

it would not be good in the slightest! i dont fancy doing an eastenders and spending my life in a laundrette! lol x


----------



## addie25

I have a turtle :thumbup: and a rose with pink gems on it for our girl we lost. I think it helps get rid of anger bc I can look down n know she's with me.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I have a turtle :thumbup: and a rose with pink gems on it for our girl we lost. I think it helps get rid of anger bc I can look down n know she's with me.

thats so lovely :), iv been eyeing the turtle up for a while thats my next one :)


----------



## addie25

The turtle is so cute it's a good luck charm!!!


----------



## Sarachka

ADDIE! Here's a pic for you bc you're an author

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8759085/5614300011_8d41ffea6e_z_large.jpg?1302652054


----------



## Sarachka

APRIL! Here's a pic for you because you're a domestic goddess

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8923736/tumblr_ljtv78rQGW1qzfi3ho1_500_large.png?1303096233


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Holly sounds like a fab day AGAIN! im moving to France lol! its really nice here too but too hot for me so i will be when i get a bit more motivation doing my living room top to bottom.
> Jaynie i got my pandora bracelet from Jay for my birthday, im not a mad collector or the charms just ones that have a meaning to me if you know what i mean? thats lovely what you did for your grandad!
> how is everyone today?




mummyApril said:


> oh and jaynie i dont know if you remember but at the beginning of my pregnancy i suffered really badly with the headaches? would go to bed with one and wake up with them? yes another symptom perhaps? xx

I only have ones that mean something i.e. I NEVER buy myself a charm that's the idea and people that fill them really quickly miss out on charms as the make new ones each year! I know, my nan was heartbroken but I was too and really didn't think he'd kiff it before I got married, you know cause you don't think about dying all the time do you? I don't know April I nearly caved and decided this morning to test tomorrow (before bank holiday weekend) but then thought no I made a decision to go oldschool and oldschool it shall be. My LP is 13 days so if no period on Tuesday or any signs of her I will :test: only time will tell. What a saga. I have a sore mouth too, is that too shameless for a symptom? Like all down one side feels like I have ulcers all in a row?

PS I CRACKED MULTI QUOTE! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka talk to me :sad2:
> 
> Alright lover! Here I am! Your symptoms are sounding very promising Jaynochka!
> 
> Today is my day off and it's gorgeous weather. I don't think I'll do much but I might read in the garden. I def want to spend lots of time outside today.
> 
> I'm getting Holly and Hayley's turtle mail sorted today! Next on my list is Kit and Jay!Click to expand...

You've just gone awfully quiet round here and my turtle alarm tells me it's something sinister I truly hope not! I bought half of your present yesterday and 1/3 of Trins! Phew, it's gonna take over our lives! Next up April and Hayley... I really enjoyed doing it felt kinda nice :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> APRIL! Here's a pic for you because you're a domestic goddess
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/8923736/tumblr_ljtv78rQGW1qzfi3ho1_500_large.png?1303096233

haha brilliant looks bit like me when im singing along to the music and hoovering hahaha


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Hello all.....So, I have merely come to report the insane dream I had last night....we were all sat at the madhatters tea table, with masks on (you know the fancypants ones with feathers etc around the eyes??) Anyway, we are all tucking into a lovely,if odd looking tea when the hatter stands up and declares each of our babies sex in turn.....mine was a girl, as was Holly's,luna and Molly had boys and Addie (who in my dream had flaming orange hair with red tips?!!?!) was having one of each.
> I then turned to ask about Clare, the hatter took off his cloak and hat and turned into her............I think I need to avoid cheese before bed,Ed said I was saying names aloud, and pulling his hair and asking if it was real?!?!?!?!

So the guy, Lewis Carroll who wrote Alice in Wonderland is from Warrington and next time I am in town I am to take a photo of the huge marble mad hatters tea party that is there and you shall tell me if your dream was like that. It could have been a subconscious nod to me seeing as I am neither pregnant nor in your dream :sad2:


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE here's a pic for you because I'd love an good chin wag and people-watch with you at an outside cafe

https://data.whicdn.com/images/6222187/tumblr_lewcjaPQlZ1qavji1o1_500_large.jpg?1294843249


----------



## Sarachka

I found a pic of Bethany creating Emily! You really should keep some things private, B!

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8881551/tumblr_ljq3rzgc6g1qfl4wco1_500_thumb.gif?1302996707


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly sounds like a fab day AGAIN! im moving to France lol! its really nice here too but too hot for me so i will be when i get a bit more motivation doing my living room top to bottom.
> Jaynie i got my pandora bracelet from Jay for my birthday, im not a mad collector or the charms just ones that have a meaning to me if you know what i mean? thats lovely what you did for your grandad!
> how is everyone today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh and jaynie i dont know if you remember but at the beginning of my pregnancy i suffered really badly with the headaches? would go to bed with one and wake up with them? yes another symptom perhaps? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I only have ones that mean something i.e. I NEVER buy myself a charm that's the idea and people that fill them really quickly miss out on charms as the make new ones each year! I know, my nan was heartbroken but I was too and really didn't think he'd kiff it before I got married, you know cause you don't think about dying all the time do you? I don't know April I nearly caved and decided this morning to test tomorrow (before bank holiday weekend) but then thought no I made a decision to go oldschool and oldschool it shall be. My LP is 13 days so if no period on Tuesday or any signs of her I will :test: only time will tell. What a saga. I have a sore mouth too, is that too shameless for a symptom? Like all down one side feels like I have ulcers all in a row?
> 
> PS I CRACKED MULTI QUOTE! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:Click to expand...

i tested when i was 10dpo but only because all the symptoms i had vanished! and it came neg so i carried on thinking i wasnt and then no period so i tested and bam bfp, i def think ur in this month!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I found a pic of Bethany creating Emily! You really should keep some things private, B!
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/8881551/tumblr_ljq3rzgc6g1qfl4wco1_500_thumb.gif?1302996707

haha i love this!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> We had a semi picnic!:haha: I wanted to change the dock I got for DH for a different model having slept on it (not literally!) and having measured the bedside table so I went to another branch of the electrical shop but near a nice park this time to combine utility with fun; but they didn't have the one I wanted in stock:dohh: So will have to go back to the one I was at yesterday. All that fussmungles for nothing:growlmad: Guess Holly had a morning out and a picnic in the park:shrug:
> 
> *Jaynie* can you feel my beady eyes piercing you? :coolio: Anyway can't you :test: today? Remind me how many doppos you are? 8? 9?

See my earlier post RE: testing. I have done early testing with confusing symptoms before and I always get a no so I am slightly pessimistic though I do think it will have been just my luck to have had :sex: 3 times in one month and fall preggo especially because of the December baby stuff. I am leaning towards waiting for my period but I may crack... I am 8DPO I think (I didn't temp or test) there is a possibility that I am 11 DPO (I used to O CD 14 and randomly changed to CD17... Dunno if you remember?)


----------



## mummyApril

so the conditioner bit on my washing machine is officially broken BUT i just have to set it on the conditioner bit twice it doesnt do it automatically anymore, i can live with that for now, after this wash though im taking the draw apart and going to have a little mingle and see if i can fix it, i dont think kicking will do it this time lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> awwwwww just skyped with my beautiful Alexander while he blew his crocodile vuvuzela and kept waiting for me to say AGAIN! AGAIN!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/skypealex2.pnghttps://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/skypealex.pnghttps://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/skypealex3.png

I think there;s a chance I am in love! He is such a beaut! Glad you get to skype him and stuff. I always feel for you because I see Erin *at least* once a week... If not as much as we can! You must so look forward to it and he must be so spoiled by you absence making your heart grow fonder and all that?


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hello all.....So, I have merely come to report the insane dream I had last night....we were all sat at the madhatters tea table, with masks on (you know the fancypants ones with feathers etc around the eyes??) Anyway, we are all tucking into a lovely,if odd looking tea when the hatter stands up and declares each of our babies sex in turn.....mine was a girl, as was Holly's,luna and Molly had boys and Addie (who in my dream had flaming orange hair with red tips?!!?!) was having one of each.
> I then turned to ask about Clare, the hatter took off his cloak and hat and turned into her............I think I need to avoid cheese before bed,Ed said I was saying names aloud, and pulling his hair and asking if it was real?!?!?!?!
> 
> :rofl: That's hilarious! I hope it comes true, especially for Molly:haha:
> 
> My DH told me on waking this morning that he dreamt that his willy was so long he had to wrap it round his waist. Dream on WillySwinger https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gifClick to expand...

:awww: bless him! I bet it was the best dream he ever had!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone! I started my mornin by getting a call at 740am from my mom telling me all the things I need to take to DMV to renew my license and registration. What an annoying thing to do u have to have all these papers to get it renewed and I have to go digging now to find it. I hate the DMV.

Couldn't be more sorry for spamming the thread? But is it like the DSA something to do with driving? Renew your driving license? At least you get it done when you are off instead of all flustered in work and worried about IVF! You get to 'go round the edges' to prepare for IVF and make it an easier time I guess :shrug: looking for a positive here...


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I have a turtle :thumbup: and a rose with pink gems on it for our girl we lost. I think it helps get rid of anger bc I can look down n know she's with me.

Because Adam bought mine, and pretty much all of the charms on it except a few from my sister and one from my Mum. When we fight and I get angry sometimes looking at it and all the little symbols he has bought me and what we mean to each other comes flooding back and it can stop me from being so angry. I get where you are going with it :hugs: sounds good for what you want to do and practical as well - Adam says he loves having bought me it if he's ever stuck on an 'original' present idea he reverts to pandora!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have a turtle :thumbup: and a rose with pink gems on it for our girl we lost. I think it helps get rid of anger bc I can look down n know she's with me.
> 
> thats so lovely :), iv been eyeing the turtle up for a while thats my next one :)Click to expand...

And mine :thumbup: I might even get it for myself! And break my rule of self buying charms...


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> ADDIE! Here's a pic for you bc you're an author
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/8759085/5614300011_8d41ffea6e_z_large.jpg?1302652054

 I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I started my mornin by getting a call at 740am from my mom telling me all the things I need to take to DMV to renew my license and registration. What an annoying thing to do u have to have all these papers to get it renewed and I have to go digging now to find it. I hate the DMV.
> 
> Couldn't be more sorry for spamming the thread? But is it like the DSA something to do with driving? Renew your driving license? At least you get it done when you are off instead of all flustered in work and worried about IVF! You get to 'go round the edges' to prepare for IVF and make it an easier time I guess :shrug: looking for a positive here...Click to expand...

Yes it has to do with the car. I am sitting here now bored bc they make u sit forever and wait!!!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have a turtle :thumbup: and a rose with pink gems on it for our girl we lost. I think it helps get rid of anger bc I can look down n know she's with me.
> 
> Because Adam bought mine, and pretty much all of the charms on it except a few from my sister and one from my Mum. When we fight and I get angry sometimes looking at it and all the little symbols he has bought me and what we mean to each other comes flooding back and it can stop me from being so angry. I get where you are going with it :hugs: sounds good for what you want to do and practical as well - Adam says he loves having bought me it if he's ever stuck on an 'original' present idea he reverts to pandora!Click to expand...

That's lovely to look down and see how much he loved u! That's what I want as well I told my dh whenever he feels he wants to get me something to get a meaningful charm!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> JAYNIE here's a pic for you because I'd love an good chin wag and people-watch with you at an outside cafe
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/6222187/tumblr_lewcjaPQlZ1qavji1o1_500_large.jpg?1294843249

:yipee: so would I!! So bad... I'd like to pick your brains. :D you have just cheered this extremely 'round in circles' day...


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> so the conditioner bit on my washing machine is officially broken BUT i just have to set it on the conditioner bit twice it doesnt do it automatically anymore, i can live with that for now, after this wash though im taking the draw apart and going to have a little mingle and see if i can fix it, i dont think kicking will do it this time lol

If finances don't allow a new one. You should buy Bold it is quite good the best 2 in 1 out there and for that, you don't need a conditioner drawer. My OH would fix it but you live too far.


----------



## Sarachka

APRIL and JAYNIE have just brought up an excellent point.

What laundry detergent do y'all use? Do you use powder, gel capsules, liquid etc? What about softener? I am really funny about smells and sometimes the combo of detergent and softener I use makes my clothes smell a bit sicky, to me.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so the conditioner bit on my washing machine is officially broken BUT i just have to set it on the conditioner bit twice it doesnt do it automatically anymore, i can live with that for now, after this wash though im taking the draw apart and going to have a little mingle and see if i can fix it, i dont think kicking will do it this time lol
> 
> If finances don't allow a new one. You should buy Bold it is quite good the best 2 in 1 out there and for that, you don't need a conditioner drawer. My OH would fix it but you live too far.Click to expand...

well you see im a fussy have to have it my way and i already use the bold 2 in 1 and conditioner :blush: lol. But for the girls clothes i use the fairy its softer :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> APRIL and JAYNIE have just brought up an excellent point.
> 
> What laundry detergent do y'all use? Do you use powder, gel capsules, liquid etc? What about softener? I am really funny about smells and sometimes the combo of detergent and softener I use makes my clothes smell a bit sicky, to me.

i use bold 2 in 1 infusions for coloured/dark and fairy for whites and blue lenor for conditioner :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Hello lovers! 

What another glorious day! One of the leads I chased for my mum's business has come good and she has rewarded us with cleaning up for the rest of the day - funny, it doesn't seem like a reward :haha: 

1 - the sun is shining
2 - Sarachka is here :yipee:
3 - My mum went out before and cause she knows this is a hard time with Ash she bought me some lovely clothes and I feel very lucky! Very!
4 - I have been super healthy today and I hope to continue it. Just veg and protein for me, I used to be so good at no carbs then found Adam and just ate myself to 10 ST :shock: (although in my defence I am 5'8")... 
5 - I get to take Erin away soon 
6 - I may/may not be preggers.

Love you all. Luna hope you are soaking up the rays and getting that little bubba of yours plenty of Vit D :flower: thanks for the post last night I had to stop reading cause of my headache and read it instead this morning, with a headache (that has now gone)

I hope you are all well wherever you may be :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Hello lovers!
> 
> What another glorious day! One of the leads I chased for my mum's business has come good and she has rewarded us with cleaning up for the rest of the day - funny, it doesn't seem like a reward :haha:
> 
> 1 - the sun is shining
> 2 - Sarachka is here :yipee:
> 3 - My mum went out before and cause she knows this is a hard time with Ash she bought me some lovely clothes and I feel very lucky! Very!
> 4 - I have been super healthy today and I hope to continue it. Just veg and protein for me, I used to be so good at no carbs then found Adam and just ate myself to 10 ST :shock: (although in my defence I am 5'8")...
> 5 - I get to take Erin away soon
> 6 - I may/may not be preggers.
> 
> Love you all. Luna hope you are soaking up the rays and getting that little bubba of yours plenty of Vit D :flower: thanks for the post last night I had to stop reading cause of my headache and read it instead this morning, with a headache (that has now gone)
> 
> I hope you are all well wherever you may be :kiss:

aw yay love seeing happy turts :) makes my day feel better, yay for new clothes x


----------



## firstbaby25

Actually I like to see happy turtles too so I thought i'd share mine as I am usually such a drama queen/moaning bitch! 

Sarachka, I use 2 in 1's I like crisper linen and towels and really cba getting too much in to it that I have to have different ones for different things so we just use the same (of course atm his mum does all of my washin, drying and ironing :blush:)


----------



## addie25

I must say my sprin break has not Been 2 fun :/ I need to think of something to do for me I feel like I'm just doing eveyhing for others this week.

1 dress shoppin to my cousin 
2 dropping moms car off to be fixed n waiting two hours
3 searching for a dress for my friends wedding
4 DMV( that's for me but not something I want to do)
5 hung out with one of my friends a lot but she always brings her daughter i love her daughter but it turns into a babysitting thing bc she just let's her daugter do what she wants n she destroys my house so I have to chase after her (examPle she gives her a cookie I made that has frosting all over it and instead of saying u must sit to eat it she let's her run all over my house puttin frosting on my walls and carpet n that took 4 ever to clean:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't upload any pictures atm :nope:


----------



## addie25

I must think of something fun to do for me... U know what I think I'll go rock climbing even tho my friend canceled :thumbup: that will b a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## addie25

Remember I said I'm not to coordinated :shrug: I should have my dh video tape my rock climbing experience lol would make a funny movie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: I just did a digi (one week later) with a cognac concentrate and it still says 1-2 weeks. I'm 16dpo. 'Tis not good:nope:

But I have just transferred my basil seeds to pots:thumbup: Holly was screaming with jealousy.:brat: I did give her a little pot and some earth of her own but she wanted all my pots that were out of her reach on the table:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Stoopid BnB :hissy: I had a huge post and right in the middle of posting it, BnB knocked me off and lost my post! :brat: 

*deep breath*

Hello everyone! :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :cry: I just did a digi (one week later) with a cognac concentrate and it still says 1-2 weeks. I'm 16dpo. 'Tis not good:nope:
> 
> But I have just transferred my basil seeds to pots:thumbup: Holly was screaming with jealousy.:brat: I did give her a little pot and some earth of her own but she wanted all my pots that were out of her reach on the table:haha:

oh Holly you will be fine Emily is here to stay :hugs: xx


----------



## mummyApril

Molly i know stoopid database error or something?!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :cry: I just did a digi (one week later) with a cognac concentrate and it still says 1-2 weeks. I'm 16dpo. 'Tis not good:nope:
> 
> But I have just transferred my basil seeds to pots:thumbup: Holly was screaming with jealousy.:brat: I did give her a little pot and some earth of her own but she wanted all my pots that were out of her reach on the table:haha:

Can't you go get your bloods done yet love dove?


----------



## mummyApril

Holly i googled it (i know naughty) and theres a few people that have had this, one person spoke to the helpline and they said it has nothing to do with the hcg levels?! and these people were the same time as you and only got 2-3 weeks at 5 weeks+ 
Jaynie couldnt get on bnb but shes thinking of you and will check in later x


----------



## mummyApril

this is for you Sara .... i saw it and it reminded me of you lol x
Francesca Lomas
I won't loose hope!
6 minutes ago via Mobile Web · Like · 
David Nathanson LOSE not LOOSE
A few seconds ago · Like


----------



## Mollykins

Grr... BnB :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

Random but... my bump has disappeared! :shrug: Anyone seen it around?? :-k


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Random but... my bump has disappeared! :shrug: Anyone seen it around?? :-k

happened to me yesterday was quite funny, OH came in from work and i went look, he kinda paniced and went 'where is he?!' lol! sitting in our backs me thinks lol x


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> this is for you Sara .... i saw it and it reminded me of you lol x
> Francesca Lomas
> I won't loose hope!
> 6 minutes ago via Mobile Web · Like ·
> David Nathanson LOSE not LOOSE
> A few seconds ago · Like

lol like it!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random but... my bump has disappeared! :shrug: Anyone seen it around?? :-k
> 
> happened to me yesterday was quite funny, OH came in from work and i went look, he kinda paniced and went 'where is he?!' lol! sitting in our backs me thinks lol xClick to expand...

:haha: That's funny! I'm not sure I want to take a pic now. My tum has reduced by HALF! Insanity. I'm not panicked in the least because I still feel bebe kicking away in there. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Lol where is he that's 2 funny!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Just got a call from the guy I freelance webdesign for and he's given me 3 new pieces of work. awesome. so busy. maybe so rich one day?!


----------



## addie25

Lunch time...walk with pups and mom and then off to dress shop.

AND THEN it's Drunk baking time!!!!

My friend is comic over later n I will teach her to bake my famous sunflower cupcakes (I'll post pics) and drink as we bake. Should be entertaining. Now since I ge drunk off 2 drinks it's not mh drinking lol :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random but... my bump has disappeared! :shrug: Anyone seen it around?? :-k
> 
> happened to me yesterday was quite funny, OH came in from work and i went look, he kinda paniced and went 'where is he?!' lol! sitting in our backs me thinks lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: That's funny! I'm not sure I want to take a pic now. My tum has reduced by HALF! Insanity. I'm not panicked in the least because I still feel bebe kicking away in there. :thumbup:Click to expand...

pretty sure hes not gone on vacation lol! i didnt even look pregnant yesterday was insane! then i popped again today lol x


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Lunch time...walk with pups and mom and then off to dress shop.
> 
> AND THEN it's Drunk baking time!!!!
> 
> My friend is comic over later n I will teach her to bake my famous sunflower cupcakes (I'll post pics) and drink as we bake. Should be entertaining. Now since I ge drunk off 2 drinks it's not mh drinking lol :shrug:

that sounds like fun! have a drink for me! lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I just did a digi (one week later) with a cognac concentrate and it still says 1-2 weeks. I'm 16dpo. 'Tis not good:nope:
> 
> But I have just transferred my basil seeds to pots:thumbup: Holly was screaming with jealousy.:brat: I did give her a little pot and some earth of her own but she wanted all my pots that were out of her reach on the table:haha:
> 
> Can't you go get your bloods done yet love dove?Click to expand...

Ooooh yes I can go when I like, they know me so well at the lab after the GD where I spent many a happy 3 hrs drinking pure sugar:haha: but I can't really be bothered, it's such a hassle with LO to do stuff like that. If beanie sticks then I'll have enough bloods to last me a month of Sundays and these early betas don't change anything:shrug: I'll still worry either way. I'm sitting this one out without the docs for a bit. A few symptoms would be reassuring too, I feel too fine:nope: Just slightly sore boobs and the bogey/blood nose:haha: Not panicking just yet, but it does all seem oh so familiar:argh:


----------



## mummyApril

i am toooo hot! its 25 outside and im sitting in the shade of my home and im still hot!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I just did a digi (one week later) with a cognac concentrate and it still says 1-2 weeks. I'm 16dpo. 'Tis not good:nope:
> 
> But I have just transferred my basil seeds to pots:thumbup: Holly was screaming with jealousy.:brat: I did give her a little pot and some earth of her own but she wanted all my pots that were out of her reach on the table:haha:
> 
> Can't you go get your bloods done yet love dove?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh yes I can go when I like, they know me so well at the lab after the GD where I spent many a happy 3 hrs drinking pure sugar:haha: but I can't really be bothered, it's such a hassle with LO to do stuff like that. If beanie sticks then I'll have enough bloods to last me a month of Sundays and these early betas don't change anything:shrug: I'll still worry either way. I'm sitting this one out without the docs for a bit. A few symptoms would be reassuring too, I feel too fine:nope: Just slightly sore boobs and the bogey/blood nose:haha: Not panicking just yet, but it does all seem oh so familiar:argh:Click to expand...

i had symptoms up until 10dpo and then none until 5 half weeks, try not to worry love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

It's only 9* C here. :cold:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Lunch time...walk with pups and mom and then off to dress shop.
> 
> AND THEN it's Drunk baking time!!!!
> 
> My friend is comic over later n I will teach her to bake my famous sunflower cupcakes (I'll post pics) and drink as we bake. Should be entertaining. Now since I ge drunk off 2 drinks it's not mh drinking lol :shrug:
> 
> that sounds like fun! have a drink for me! lolClick to expand...

I sure will! It's nicer out now yay! Going for a walk!!


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEY's turtle mail = posted
HOLLY's turtle mail = posted


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEY's turtle mail = posted
HOLLY's turtle mail = posted


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> It's only 9* C here. :cold:

i wouldnt mind just feeling a little cool right now, i might get the hose out! haha


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Hello all.....So, I have merely come to report the insane dream I had last night....we were all sat at the madhatters tea table, with masks on (you know the fancypants ones with feathers etc around the eyes??) Anyway, we are all tucking into a lovely,if odd looking tea when the hatter stands up and declares each of our babies sex in turn.....mine was a girl, as was Holly's,luna and Molly had boys and Addie (who in my dream had flaming orange hair with red tips?!!?!) was having one of each.
> I then turned to ask about Clare, the hatter took off his cloak and hat and turned into her............I think I need to avoid cheese before bed,Ed said I was saying names aloud, and pulling his hair and asking if it was real?!?!?!?!

Haha, how funny!!! I think I'm having a boy, too. My mother is convinced it's a girl, and she said she really hopes it is because she doesn't know what to do with a penis... I said, "You don't do ANYTHING with it...?!?!" What a weirdo.



addie25 said:


> I have a turtle :thumbup: and a rose with pink gems on it for our girl we lost. I think it helps get rid of anger bc I can look down n know she's with me.

That's a very good idea, Addie! Your little girly bean is forever with you right there in that little pink crystal :)



Sarachka said:


> APRIL and JAYNIE have just brought up an excellent point.
> 
> What laundry detergent do y'all use? Do you use powder, gel capsules, liquid etc? What about softener? I am really funny about smells and sometimes the combo of detergent and softener I use makes my clothes smell a bit sicky, to me.

As y'all know... I'm a super hippie, so I use Soap Nuts and borax. Three or four soap nuts and about 1/3 cup borax per load. Oh, and bleach for whites. :haha: And I use vinegar, baking soda, and Dr. Bronners for around the house cleaning and such... :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Hello lovers!
> 
> What another glorious day! One of the leads I chased for my mum's business has come good and she has rewarded us with cleaning up for the rest of the day - funny, it doesn't seem like a reward :haha:
> 
> 1 - the sun is shining
> 2 - Sarachka is here :yipee:
> 3 - My mum went out before and cause she knows this is a hard time with Ash she bought me some lovely clothes and I feel very lucky! Very!
> 4 - I have been super healthy today and I hope to continue it. Just veg and protein for me, I used to be so good at no carbs then found Adam and just ate myself to 10 ST :shock: (although in my defence I am 5'8")...
> 5 - I get to take Erin away soon
> 6 - I may/may not be preggers.
> 
> Love you all. Luna hope you are soaking up the rays and getting that little bubba of yours plenty of Vit D :flower: thanks for the post last night I had to stop reading cause of my headache and read it instead this morning, with a headache (that has now gone)
> 
> I hope you are all well wherever you may be :kiss:

Thanks, Jaynie :kiss:
I'm popping my Vit D pills - and trying to get out in the sun. It's so darn cold here, still. High of about 8*C today... WOW! But, I'll sit out on my porch in the sun while I eat my lunch :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random but... my bump has disappeared! :shrug: Anyone seen it around?? :-k
> 
> happened to me yesterday was quite funny, OH came in from work and i went look, he kinda paniced and went 'where is he?!' lol! sitting in our backs me thinks lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: That's funny! I'm not sure I want to take a pic now. My tum has reduced by HALF! Insanity. I'm not panicked in the least because I still feel bebe kicking away in there. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wanna see!!!! I'm curious. :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I just did a digi (one week later) with a cognac concentrate and it still says 1-2 weeks. I'm 16dpo. 'Tis not good:nope:
> 
> But I have just transferred my basil seeds to pots:thumbup: Holly was screaming with jealousy.:brat: I did give her a little pot and some earth of her own but she wanted all my pots that were out of her reach on the table:haha:
> 
> Can't you go get your bloods done yet love dove?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh yes I can go when I like, they know me so well at the lab after the GD where I spent many a happy 3 hrs drinking pure sugar:haha: but I can't really be bothered, it's such a hassle with LO to do stuff like that. If beanie sticks then I'll have enough bloods to last me a month of Sundays and these early betas don't change anything:shrug: I'll still worry either way. I'm sitting this one out without the docs for a bit. A few symptoms would be reassuring too, I feel too fine:nope: Just slightly sore boobs and the bogey/blood nose:haha: Not panicking just yet, but it does all seem oh so familiar:argh:Click to expand...

Did you feel implantation at all? Perhaps you had a bit later than normal implantation?
Also, as you all know, I had pretty much zero symptoms other than tender boobies until 6 weeks when the dreaded voms showed up. I had so few symptoms that I was shocked beyond words when I got my BFP! I'm still shocked :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Case of the disappearing bump.
 



Attached Files:







Where did he go.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I found a pic of Bethany creating Emily! You really should keep some things private, B!
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/8881551/tumblr_ljq3rzgc6g1qfl4wco1_500_thumb.gif?1302996707

Ha ha ha! That's cheered me up thanks Sarachka:friends:


----------



## Sarachka

just finished making the card for OH's mum. it's a belated birthday card

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/6a790948.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Beautiful card Sara.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HAYLEY's turtle mail = posted
> HOLLY's turtle mail = posted

Double cheerdy-upped!:happydance:

The card for your future mil is WONDERFUL you clever sausage you:thumbup:

*Molly* your bump has retreated somewhat:-k I'm sure by the evening it will be bumping out again:haha:

Must go get the barbecue lit or DH will grumble at me....


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HAYLEY's turtle mail = posted
> HOLLY's turtle mail = posted
> 
> Double cheerdy-upped!:happydance:
> 
> The card for your future mil is WONDERFUL you clever sausage you:thumbup:
> 
> *Molly* your bump has retreated somewhat:-k I'm sure by the evening it will be bumping out again:haha:
> 
> Must go get the barbecue lit or DH will grumble at me....Click to expand...

I was like that last night as well. :shrug: I have no idea what it's all about but as I said, not worrying as I still feel bebe wriggles. :flower: 

So when are you going to involve doctors and needles Miss Up the Duff?


----------



## Mollykins

I want BBQ. *pout*


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly is it this Friday you find out? 

B I'm sure its hard not to worry after last time! But, April googled it and how long is your LP? If it's a bit long/random that could explain it? you have 2 parcels heading your way! :happydance: 

:hi: Luna. I hope you get your levels up :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly is it this Friday you find out?
> 
> B I'm sure its hard not to worry after last time! But, April googled it and how long is your LP? If it's a bit long/random that could explain it? you have 2 parcels heading your way! :happydance:
> 
> :hi: Luna. I hope you get your levels up :thumbup:

It is this Friday. :)


----------



## Sarachka

thanks yall. As you can tell, I have a standard style that I seem to use for every card. Currently looking for some new ideas!


----------



## Mollykins

Here you go Sara. :)
 



Attached Files:







scrap idea1.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 21









scrap idea2.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mollykins

Fun share... Holly- you will want to look too... you little Frenchie you. 

https://www.npr.org/2011/04/20/135516812/herzog-enters-the-cave-of-forgotten-dreams?sc=fb&cc=fp


----------



## mummyApril

well here are mine and Angels easter cakes, and our radishes and tomatoes growing in the garden :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00606-20110419-1258.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG00603-20110419-1256.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









IMG00607-20110420-1934.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG00608-20110420-1935.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

sings....alll by myselfffffff


----------



## Mollykins

I don't wanna be... alll byyy myyseeellllfff. :winkwink:

Beautious easter creation cakes. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

wow awesome cakes! i wish i could bake better, OH would love it. but alas, i suck at baking!


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou girlies :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not only did the shop not have the docking station I wanted this morning, and my digi tell me bad news this afternoon, but I also dropped the sausages onto the coals of the barbecue this evening:cry: 

I'm going to go to bed since I'm weepyworriedmonkeypants tonight:sad1:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Not only did the shop not have the docking station I wanted this morning, and my digi tell me bad news this afternoon, but I also dropped the sausages onto the coals of the barbecue this evening:cry:
> 
> I'm going to go to bed since I'm weepyworriedmonkeypants tonight:sad1:

oh darling :( massive hugs xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

*April* they're fab cakes!:thumbup: I can't wait 'til Hollinka is big enough to cook:happydance: (Well I can wait because I don't want her to grow up too fast but you know what I mean:haha:)


----------



## LunaLady

Your bump still looks awesome, Molly! Only a teensy bit in, from what I can tell. Perhaps your little Leo is snuggled up to you :cloud9:

Lovely card, Sarachka! :thumbup:

Poor B! I hope everything goes right tomorrow just to balance everything out :flower:

Lovely cakes, April! And I'm green with envy over your garden!!


----------



## LunaLady

TWO MORE SLEEPS!!!!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Arrggghh! This is the 3rd night in a row that I keep getting thrown off BnB!!:growlmad: I'd just written a really long post about vegetables too:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: With pictures:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Now I'm sulking and you just get my basil seedlings:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

b n b is being proper poop! yay for your basil :) im going to be planting some carrots and other bits next week maybe :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Grumpypants is off to read in bed since she keeps getting thrown off:yellowcard:

Nighty night all, sweet dreams:cloud9::kiss::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I'll just nab a bit of this on my way to bed :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks Luna:flower:- far worse things can happen in a day but I've got The Digi Fear again- wish I hadn't pissed on the little bugger now:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

BnB is Crapcity right now!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

BnB has been kicking me off all blooming day and I swear that it wasn't for you turtle doves being here I would tell 'em to sod off! :growlmad: haha: I can't wait until I tell my OH to sod off. You UK girls are quite the influence. :winkwink:) 

Holly- I wish you wouldn't fret but I know that it is impossible not too. Instead, accept my big :hugs: and please, tell me when you are going to get poked by the evil needle nurses. 

Luna- Yes, I believe that little bebe was hugging my spine, but he's finished with that now and my tum is back to being huge again. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

B n b has been kicking me off since half 5 this afternoon! I think its because its easter and all the mums are at home! But then you'd think they'd be too busy lol! Sleep well Holly and like Molly said pls try no to fret! X
I'm lying in bed with an annoying sharp pain that keeps coming and going on my right side I think bebe is lying awkwardly! Iv been in a crappy mood all day so I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow! What have you ladies overseas got planned? X


----------



## mummyApril

And I finally get on here and no ones about lol!


----------



## mummyApril

Well I'm going to say goodnight now speak to you tomorrow hopefully if b n b let's us! Lots love and baby dust xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April- sorry no one was here for you while you were on. I decided to watch Tangled with the girls. :flower: Sleep well and I hope bebe moves into a more comfy position by morning. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HI LADIES!!!!!!!!

So went for a walk with my friend and her daughter and she told me she is pregnant. I was very pleased that I was happy for her and did not fee sad by the news. It means I am really starting to put things behind me and look 4ward to IVF and getting pregnant soon.

In about an hour or so my other friend is coming over for our baking party (drinking baking party lo)


----------



## mummyApril

Bit worried about these pains got woken by baby kicking really really low like pubic bone area! And with sharp stabbing pains on my right side? Quite scared at the moment!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Bit worried about these pains got woken by baby kicking really really low like pubic bone area! And with sharp stabbing pains on my right side? Quite scared at the moment!

:-k Now would be a good time for Dr. Trin to be on. The only thing I can suggest is for you to either call in to the hospital or go to A&E. :hugs: my love dove.


----------



## Mollykins

April- I know we should never google but does this sound like what you are experiencing?
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100706234641AAVCdAE


----------



## mummyApril

I don't think so, its level to my right hip but closer to belly button if that makes sense, I think I'm just worrying myself silly because of baby being so low! But he is moving a lot, I just don't know its almost half 1 in the morning I don't really want to wake OH just yet incase its nothing? X


----------



## mummyApril

Ok its almost 2am lol! Blimey time has gone fast! I can describe the pain to be similar to when you've got gas? But I really don't think its gas! As its comes and goes like stabbing I'm just keeping an eye on it all I don't think I will sleep


----------



## mummyApril

Sorry to panic btw x


----------



## mummyApril

Going to try and sleep but baby is bein a gymnast! :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Here are the sun flower cup cakes!!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## Mollykins

April- I'm so sorry I had to leave you online to panic alone! Rotten turtle I am! :nope: I need Kit's thorny branch. 

I hope all feels much better tomorrow. :hugs:

Addie- Beautiful (nommy) cupcakes you have there. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!!!!!!! It's so funny watching grown men eat sunflower cup cakes!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Thanks!!!!!!!! It's so funny watching grown men eat sunflower cup cakes!!!!!

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave: hey turts! forgive me for my absence. Life just never seems to slow down anymore more for me. Just wanted to pop in and say hello. Even tho I have been missing in action i think of each of you often. Hopefully things will slow down soon b/c I am dying for a quiet moment to properly catch up!!

Love and baby dust to you all!! :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello girls sorry I have been AWOL !!!!

Been having a really s*** time at home with a number of different things, but hopefully all sorted now and me and nathaniel are fine so that's the main thing 

I have well over 30 pgs to catch up and no time at work this morning visiting friend + her LO this afternoon then off to wales (snowdonia) to the caravan to which our lovely friends from stevenage will be meeting us!!

Soooo what have I missed anything important? Crucial? Exciting? Need to know my lovelys. 

Hope you are all well bethany,sarachka,molly,april,kit,addie, luna,ginge ,crunchie,clare,lissy,jaynie ,newbie,moomin and anyone I forgot BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL I MISSED YOU GUYS XXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow those sunflower cupcakes greeted me as I tuned in this morning, they're glorious Addie:thumbup:

Well I clearly have been bitten bad by The Digi Fear, proof being that I slept terribly and was up at 3am googling beta's and digi results:blush: Again!:dohh: I know all the ladies in the world and their betas off by heart now, I'm sure. I could go on mastermind with it as my specialist subject:amartass:

So since The Fear only augmented overnight rather than diminished, I'm off to have an ickle blood test this morning:-= And another on Saturday. It's impossible to guess the digi and since I can't seem to step away from the issue the bloods may either put my mind at rest or alert me to a problem. I don't want to be in blissful ignorance if something is amiss, it's an appealing thought but ultimately I like to be prepared for the worst where possible:shrug:

So I'll catch you later girls, have a lovely day and fingers crossed my wee was just a tad too diluted yesterday or I O'd a day later or some other such wishful thought:flower:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poas

Holly I really hope you are getting your knickers in a twist over nothing :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly is it this Friday you find out?
> 
> B I'm sure its hard not to worry after last time! But, April googled it and how long is your LP? If it's a bit long/random that could explain it? you have 2 parcels heading your way! :happydance:
> 
> :hi: Luna. I hope you get your levels up :thumbup:
> 
> It is this Friday. :)Click to expand...

Stupid bnb week you see it's good Friday here. This is why I ask!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Bit worried about these pains got woken by baby kicking really really low like pubic bone area! And with sharp stabbing pains on my right side? Quite scared at the moment!
> 
> :-k Now would be a good time for Dr. Trin to be on. The only thing I can suggest is for you to either call in to the hospital or go to A&E. :hugs: my love dove.Click to expand...

Trin facebooked me her laptop is broken and I don't think she can access on her phone... Facebook her April if you are worried! 

Holly and kit she either wants your email addresses or proper addresses. I shall switch my computer on and find out though. Anyway she misses us terribly.


----------



## firstbaby25

So BnB has only just let me on on my computer what a doofus! 

Trin's message said something like 'Holly email me Kit's address' so that's where I was confused. 

B I hope that your bloods come back good! Truly I do and I am glad you have done the sensible thing as you would only drive yourself sick with worry if you were to ignore your heart :hugs: 

I had a 36.75 temp this morning (doing them losely - you know oldschool :haha:) and yesterday it was 36.19 :shock: that's quite a jump at 9DPO don't you think. 

:hi: newbie dooby doo sorry you don;t get on much anymore we all miss you but know that when you have time you are sure to spend it with us. You too Hayley! I hope you have a lovely time at the caravan! And don't let those problems get on top of you, sure they're temporary and you can handle it! :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- I'm so sorry I had to leave you online to panic alone! Rotten turtle I am! :nope: I need Kit's thorny branch.
> 
> I hope all feels much better tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Addie- Beautiful (nommy) cupcakes you have there. :thumbup:

no dont be silly thankyou for being there! you are not a rotten turtle x


----------



## mummyApril

Good luck Holly :) 
i was wondering why you were so quiet Hayley hope youre ok now x


----------



## mummyApril

i may be heading off to a n e later still getting the pains and now back ache it sucks :(


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> So BnB has only just let me on on my computer what a doofus!
> 
> Trin's message said something like 'Holly email me Kit's address' so that's where I was confused.
> 
> B I hope that your bloods come back good! Truly I do and I am glad you have done the sensible thing as you would only drive yourself sick with worry if you were to ignore your heart :hugs:
> 
> I had a 36.75 temp this morning (doing them losely - you know oldschool :haha:) and yesterday it was 36.19 :shock: that's quite a jump at 9DPO don't you think.
> 
> :hi: newbie dooby doo sorry you don;t get on much anymore we all miss you but know that when you have time you are sure to spend it with us. You too Hayley! I hope you have a lovely time at the caravan! And don't let those problems get on top of you, sure they're temporary and you can handle it! :kiss: :kiss:

another good symptom :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks April - I also cracked and did a test with 3mu or something and obvs got - I just took my temp again and it was 36.5 so still up from yesterday lol (can't you tell it's killing me to act all blaze) and my gums bled a lot when I brushed my teeth! 

My mum made me and my friend made me test (I think they both want me to be pregnant) but because Adam doesn't know that will be the last time I test until at least Tuesday plus all out of HPT's now...

April big :hugs: I am sure in the absence of blood it's just growing pains! But better to be safe than sorry isn't it? I do hope everything is ok Love and that it is just growing pains! Where on earth is B I am waiting to find out her bloods and I have to leave here to go work at my mum's... Boooooooo.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh Trin mentioned something about digi's... She said something about progesterone and B you should have that done too. Plus if (and god forbid) beanie isn't ok you should demand to know why as it's the second time, although this is no reflection on what I hope is happening for you at the quacks today :hugs:. Truly I hope you are ok wherever you may be. Hopefully you've had good news and you are at the park with Holly.


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie you got obvs what?! 


edit.. oh - i get it still your early!


----------



## mummyApril

and thankyou really hope it is just baby being naughty im going to go lie in bed with a hot water bottle x


----------



## firstbaby25

hope you feel better cock! See how you get on with it innit? I have to go my mum's now stopping to exchange clothes in town and grab holiday insurance forms! I have shorts on and don't know whether to keep them on hmmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## mummyApril

Its hot here I'd say short weather but I dnt kno might b chillier up north x


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Holly I really hope you are getting your knickers in a twist over nothing :hugs:

I hope so my my fingers are crossed!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

It is 8 am and I am about to get up and shower. I leave for Atlantic city at 1030 I am excited! I can use a day of mindless gambling! I am holding back from calling my doctor till tomorrow since they said call Friday. I know they would call if they had something to say. Part of me thinks it's not going to be done or they would have called but spirits are up and all is crossed that when I call it will be done. If not May then I'm sure June (I'm just hoping May bc I'd like to b pregnant be4 these weddings so we don't stress that IVF will have us miss one of them. Anyway anyone doing anything fun today!?!


----------



## mummyApril

No nothing fun, I have housework that needs to be done but I'm lying in bed! Hope u have a brill time :)


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> and thankyou really hope it is just baby being naughty im going to go lie in bed with a hot water bottle x

Feel better. Don't keep hot water bottle for 2 long my doctor told me babies do not have sweat glands n can over heat while inside u. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Addie and yeah I know, iv given up on that anyway as its too hot here lol lying down seems to help :) x


----------



## addie25

Keep ur feet up eat some ice cream and take a long nap.:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh if only I had some ice cream lol! I will be taking that nap though as am shattered thanks Addie x


----------



## addie25

I am having a lazy morning. Watching TV til 9 then I have to dry my hair and get ready to go out. I think Ill go see my pups and deliver my sun flower cup cakes to my brothers and parents as well. They will be happy they love them! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

They are very impressive :) they look scrummy


----------



## addie25

Thanks. I need to start trying cakes now as well as cup cakes.


----------



## firstbaby25

I wish I had B's phone number!


----------



## mummyApril

Me too I hope she's ok


----------



## firstbaby25

It's very mysterious. I really hope in this instance no news is good news. Also, how are you now? I am so bored at my mum's as I ran round all morning to get here and as I got here she swanned off out to the pub round the corner to sit in the sun and have a 'meeting' yeah right. So I am applying for jobs and doing my writing competition thing-y.


----------



## mummyApril

My phone is gay! I'm not too bad lying in bed about to get out as I'm sooo bored! But when I lay down there's no pain so that's a good thing! Just heard OH ex just had her second baby at home 2 weeks early 1 hour 20 mins! Wouldn't mind one of them lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I haven't caught up yet but glimpsed your kind messages on the page I came in on, you're so lovely :hugs: - so apologies- I took a bus direct from the lab to go and get Dh's present and then logistics had it that it was easier to hang about town all day than go home and back to lab....will recount the adventures LO and I had later on...

SO... I'm afraid we've all been taken in by what turns out to be very convincing Emily impersonator:shrug: My beta at 17dpo is an almighty 37. :nope: Emergency scan tomorrow to see if it's an ectopic Emily impersonator since it's soooo low.:argh:

Call me a Surrender Monkey but *I QUIT TTC!* https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/0003qs.gif(Not that I've got the choice since my deadline from DH is tomorrow!:dohh:)

Hollinka needs a big bath and a big dinner since we've had a day of big adventures so I'll catch up properly a little later:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

I really hate this world sometimes!! Im so so sorry Holly i send the only thing i can and that massive hugs! i hope it will all be ok xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow those sunflower cupcakes greeted me as I tuned in this morning, they're glorious Addie:thumbup:
> 
> Well I clearly have been bitten bad by The Digi Fear, proof being that I slept terribly and was up at 3am googling beta's and digi results:blush: Again!:dohh: I know all the ladies in the world and their betas off by heart now, I'm sure. I could go on mastermind with it as my specialist subject:amartass:
> 
> So since The Fear only augmented overnight rather than diminished, I'm off to have an ickle blood test this morning:-= And another on Saturday. It's impossible to guess the digi and since I can't seem to step away from the issue the bloods may either put my mind at rest or alert me to a problem. I don't want to be in blissful ignorance if something is amiss, it's an appealing thought but ultimately I like to be prepared for the worst where possible:shrug:
> 
> So I'll catch you later girls, have a lovely day and fingers crossed my wee was just a tad too diluted yesterday or I O'd a day later or some other such wishful thought:flower:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I have to tell you I chuckled a bit when you said, "I don't want to be in blissful ignorance if something is amiss..." You are anything BUT blissful in your ignorance at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly that is so cruel and wretched. Impersonator indeed :growlmad: :hugs: to you my love today! What a crock of shit life can be! Like I said earlier though are you going further to find out why? It's just it's 2 now... You could have low progesterone according to Dr trin din Doula!

I am very sorry by your news! Really though? DH is sticking to the deadline? Even through the heartbreak of 2 losses? I quit TTC too come join me. It's fun the old way...


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I still think you are very much "IN" for your :bfp: Your symptoms are not only promising but are growing in number. :thumbup:

April- I worry about you but I'm glad you are going to A&E and getting checked. Of course, let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

im not sure about going to a n e yet will wait and see what happens when OH gets home, thanks Molly :hugs:


----------



## poas

Boo Holly :( I want to say things about late ovulation and such,but know that won't help.
I know what it is like (as I'm sure many do on here) to have multiple failures-the only thing I will say is that we are the lucky ones really,in that we have healthy children already which is a miracle in itself.
My thoughts are with you and I hope you manage to occupy yourself just enough to stay sane, but not too much so that you are exhausted xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Molly! I do hope so it would restore my faith in the world today! I just want one now, this is too much! I think that I will wait for my period though! I hope you are right. My boobs aren't sore anymore though :nope: and without all the fancypantstesting it could have been that they were sore for O :shrug: 

How are you today? Bump all back now?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I haven't caught up yet but glimpsed your kind messages on the page I came in on, you're so lovely :hugs: - so apologies- I took a bus direct from the lab to go and get Dh's present and then logistics had it that it was easier to hang about town all day than go home and back to lab....will recount the adventures LO and I had later on...
> 
> SO... I'm afraid we've all been taken in by what turns out to be very convincing Emily impersonator:shrug: My beta at 17dpo is an almighty 37. :nope: Emergency scan tomorrow to see if it's an ectopic Emily impersonator since it's soooo low.:argh:
> 
> Call me a Surrender Monkey but *I QUIT TTC!* https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/0003qs.gif(Not that I've got the choice since my deadline from DH is tomorrow!:dohh:)
> 
> Hollinka needs a big bath and a big dinner since we've had a day of big adventures so I'll catch up properly a little later:flower:

Oh honey. That's horrible! :cry: It's not fair! :hissy: You and Trin both deserve your REAL Emily and Tori, not miserable impersonators that hurt you so. :hugs: :hugs: 

I hope that this impersonator is not a terrorist of the tubes. :nope: 

We are here for you no matter your mood love dove so never fear! Come online and vent and cry and rage if you want. We have :hugs: :kisses: Oh! and :flowers: :winkwink: Lots of love you to B.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> im not sure about going to a n e yet will wait and see what happens when OH gets home, thanks Molly :hugs:

You're welcome lovely. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Half way for you Molly! :yipee: 

and hopefully with Addie's news we will have 2 sets of good news this weekend!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Molly! I do hope so it would restore my faith in the world today! I just want one now, this is too much! I think that I will wait for my period though! I hope you are right. My boobs aren't sore anymore though :nope: and without all the fancypantstesting it could have been that they were sore for O :shrug:
> 
> How are you today? Bump all back now?

I hope you are going to see those two lines on Tuesday. That would be so fab-uh-less. :flower:

I am very much back to proper bump ownership. :thumbup: I will post a pic shortly if you'd like... as I am 20 weeks today...


----------



## firstbaby25

I always want a bump picture :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Happy half way day Molly :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cry: heart breaking news really :cry: I'm so sorry bethany :hugs: Life seems so cruel and unfair sometimes. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks April :hugs:

Well, here it is girls. :flower: A lot like last week.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newbie_ttc

another quick hello dolls! BnB booted me off last night so i didn't get very far in my catch up. Jaynie pooh, i am very excited for you young lady. hopefully this is it for you! I like the way these symptoms are sounding. :thumbup:

happy cantaloupe week Moll :)

Bethany i hope u can find the strength to get back in the saddle after all this, if for nothing else to find out why. Massive :hug: for u today 

I hope thursday is being kind to you all.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Thanks April :hugs:
> 
> Well, here it is girls. :flower: A lot like last week.

Wow! look how you've grown! :awww: Simply gorge moll :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks April :hugs:
> 
> Well, here it is girls. :flower: A lot like last week.
> 
> Wow! look how you've grown! :awww: Simply gorge moll :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Newbie doo. :hugs: I popped last week. I was very :shock: but it's going well. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly that's your miracle bebe in there :sad2: very emotional! :cloud9: love it :brat: :brat: want a bump!

I also nearly cried when they didn't have my size in the clothes I wanted and also when I spoke about my sister to Adam's mum... I am shameless in the SS now! I don't know why I do it to myself... I sincerely doubt anything is a miss I will probbo just get my period... Standard!


----------



## mummyApril

Molly your scan is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

love the bump your huge compared to me! lol


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that's your miracle bebe in there :sad2: very emotional! :cloud9: love it :brat: :brat: want a bump!
> 
> I also nearly cried when they didn't have my size in the clothes I wanted and also when I spoke about my sister to Adam's mum... I am shameless in the SS now! I don't know why I do it to myself... I sincerely doubt anything is a miss I will probbo just get my period... Standard!

Oh sweetling. Keep the optimism... just a little, for yourself. It may be all you need to help beanie girl or boy stick. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly your scan is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eep!! I know!!! As I told Newbie on her visitor's page... I'm nervous, excited, happy, about to vom... stage fright! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> love the bump your huge compared to me! lol

I have mixed feelings about this comment. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly your scan is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eep!! I know!!! As I told Newbie on her visitor's page... I'm nervous, excited, happy, about to vom... stage fright! :haha:Click to expand...

lol! what time is it?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> love the bump your huge compared to me! lol
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this comment. :haha:Click to expand...

its a nice huge bump! perfect shape x


----------



## firstbaby25

It is just beautitious! Me likey me wantey! 

I have to dash we are off for some al fresco tea in the sunshine. 

Once again B my thought are with you today... Hope you come back soon :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly your scan is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eep!! I know!!! As I told Newbie on her visitor's page... I'm nervous, excited, happy, about to vom... stage fright! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! what time is it?Click to expand...

11am here so 7pm there. I will probably be able to post via my phone about an hour or so later. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> love the bump your huge compared to me! lol
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this comment. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> its a nice huge bump! perfect shape xClick to expand...

It's just that normally we don't like to hear the words, "Wow, you are huge!" :haha: I know that it's perfectly normal in reference to bebe bumpage talk.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> It is just beautitious! Me likey me wantey!
> 
> I have to dash we are off for some al fresco tea in the sunshine.
> 
> Once again B my thought are with you today... Hope you come back soon :hug:

Enjoy yourself lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

B- I really do hope you are holding up all right. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls...

B, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I really thought it was Emily in there! Quite the impostor, indeed!! I hope you're doing okay, love dove. :flower:

Molly - yay for your bump being back! And DOUBLE YAY for your scan tomorrow!!! :dance:
Oh, and TRIPLE YAY for 20 weeks!!!


----------



## Mollykins

How are you feeling today Luna love? Are your Vit D supplements helping?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I haven't caught up yet but glimpsed your kind messages on the page I came in on, you're so lovely :hugs: - so apologies- I took a bus direct from the lab to go and get Dh's present and then logistics had it that it was easier to hang about town all day than go home and back to lab....will recount the adventures LO and I had later on...
> 
> SO... I'm afraid we've all been taken in by what turns out to be very convincing Emily impersonator:shrug: My beta at 17dpo is an almighty 37. :nope: Emergency scan tomorrow to see if it's an ectopic Emily impersonator since it's soooo low.:argh:
> 
> Call me a Surrender Monkey but *I QUIT TTC!* https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/0003qs.gif(Not that I've got the choice since my deadline from DH is tomorrow!:dohh:)
> Hollinka needs a big bath and a big dinner
> since we've had a day of big adventures so I'll catch up
> properly a little later:flower:

I'm sorry the blood test came out low but I'm not loosin hope just yet. Hopefully the scan will show all is well and the blood levels will go up!:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> How are you feeling today Luna love? Are your Vit D supplements helping?

I am feeling decent today. A bit nauseous and my throat thing is still going on... I think I'll (finally) call my doctor today...

Yesterday was bad, bad, bad. Instead of getting up with hubby at 6:30am like I usually do and eating breakfast right away, I fell back asleep until almost 9am and I guess I just got way too hungry because I was SO nauseous, and I'm not sure I've had nausea in the mornings, yet. Weird, I know. So, I ended up being nauseous ALL DAY yesterday, from waking to going to sleep last night. No barfing, thank goodness, but lots and lots of gagging and dry heaving. That's SO MUCH FUN. :growlmad: :nope:

But - I will be 12 weeks this weekend and next week is my last week in first tri! Crazy how quickly the time has gone by... I just hope this sickness goes away with the coming of second tri. :thumbup:

How are you feeling? Are your dizzy spells going away?


----------



## LunaLady

And thank you for reminding me, Molly, that I need to go take my Vit D tab!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling today Luna love? Are your Vit D supplements helping?
> 
> I am feeling decent today. A bit nauseous and my throat thing is still going on... I think I'll (finally) call my doctor today...
> 
> Yesterday was bad, bad, bad. Instead of getting up with hubby at 6:30am like I usually do and eating breakfast right away, I fell back asleep until almost 9am and I guess I just got way too hungry because I was SO nauseous, and I'm not sure I've had nausea in the mornings, yet. Weird, I know. So, I ended up being nauseous ALL DAY yesterday, from waking to going to sleep last night. No barfing, thank goodness, but lots and lots of gagging and dry heaving. That's SO MUCH FUN. :growlmad: :nope:
> 
> But - I will be 12 weeks this weekend and next week is my last week in first tri! Crazy how quickly the time has gone by... I just hope this sickness goes away with the coming of second tri. :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling? Are your dizzy spells going away?Click to expand...

I really hope your nausea passes with the first tri. Being sick does help the first tri go by faster though, that's for sure. :hugs:

I feel like I am beginning to figure out the dizzy spells... maybe? :shrug: Either that I'm getting used to them. A lot of times when I eat something I get really tired and if I try to do anything but lay down or sit still when I'm feeling that way that's when I risk fainting. :shrug: Yesterday I started feeling as though I was drugged and my hands where shaking. I wondered about the blood sugar but I've been eating something every couple hours (my stomach demands it) so I'm not sure... 

I'm a little afraid to bring it up to my doctor tomorrow. I don't want her to think I'm making mountains out of mole hills. :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly your scan is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eep!! I know!!! As I told Newbie on her visitor's page... I'm nervous, excited, happy, about to vom... stage fright! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! what time is it?Click to expand...
> 
> 11am here so 7pm there. I will probably be able to post via my phone about an hour or so later. :flower:Click to expand...

oh thats just such a long wait! lol i will hav to occupy myself all day!


----------



## mummyApril

ohh luna sorry you had a pooey day yesterday, but glad today is better :)


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, do you know anyone who has diabetes or has a glucose meter that could help you test your sugar? Might help you to either ease your fears or cement the fact that you should see your doctor. Either way I do think you should get your bloods checked out.

Thank you, April :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

"Poofucks" is all I have to say and if BnB want to edit that then so be it:sulk:

So, a pants Thursday but hey, I'd rather be in the know than hanging by a happy but broken string:shrug: And Hollinka had a day of *'Careers Choices'*- organised especially by her mother and beginning with 'Blood Tester' -at 9am this morning Hollinka observed a 'bloodtester' at work. Then we got a bus to town and I decided to get my hair cut:happydance: So Hollinka observed 'hairdresser' at work. She fell asleep during hairdresser though so I think my DD has a career in medicine:smug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly, do you know anyone who has diabetes or has a glucose meter that could help you test your sugar? Might help you to either ease your fears or cement the fact that you should see your doctor. Either way I do think you should get your bloods checked out.
> 
> Thank you, April :flower:

Well, no but I do have my OB appointment tomorrow, a few hours after the scan. (330pm) But like I said, I'm afraid she'll think I'm making mountain out of mole hills.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling today Luna love? Are your Vit D supplements helping?
> 
> I am feeling decent today. A bit nauseous and my throat thing is still going on... I think I'll (finally) call my doctor today...
> 
> Yesterday was bad, bad, bad. Instead of getting up with hubby at 6:30am like I usually do and eating breakfast right away, I fell back asleep until almost 9am and I guess I just got way too hungry because I was SO nauseous, and I'm not sure I've had nausea in the mornings, yet. Weird, I know. So, I ended up being nauseous ALL DAY yesterday, from waking to going to sleep last night. No barfing, thank goodness, but lots and lots of gagging and dry heaving. That's SO MUCH FUN. :growlmad: :nope:
> 
> But - I will be 12 weeks this weekend and next week is my last week in first tri! Crazy how quickly the time has gone by... I just hope this sickness goes away with the coming of second tri. :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling? Are your dizzy spells going away?Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope your nausea passes with the first tri. Being sick does help the first tri go by faster though, that's for sure. :hugs:
> 
> I feel like I am beginning to figure out the dizzy spells... maybe? :shrug: Either that I'm getting used to them. A lot of times when I eat something I get really tired and if I try to do anything but lay down or sit still when I'm feeling that way that's when I risk fainting. :shrug: Yesterday I started feeling as though I was drugged and my hands where shaking. I wondered about the blood sugar but I've been eating something every couple hours (my stomach demands it) so I'm not sure...
> 
> I'm a little afraid to bring it up to my doctor tomorrow. I don't want her to think I'm making mountains out of mole hills. :blush:Click to expand...

OMG MOLLZ, What's your doc's number? I'll tell her if you don't!:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> "Poofucks" is all I have to say and if BnB want to edit that then so be it:sulk:
> 
> So, a pants Thursday but hey, I'd rather be in the know than hanging by a happy but broken string:shrug: And Hollinka had a day of *'Careers Choices'*- organised especially by her mother and beginning with 'Blood Tester' -at 9am this morning Hollinka observed a 'bloodtester' at work. Then we got a bus to town and I decided to get my hair cut:happydance: So Hollinka observed 'hairdresser' at work. She fell asleep during hairdresser though so I think my DD has a career in medicine:smug:

I very much like "poofucks", I think I am going to have to mumble that the next time I stub my toe or something. :haha: 

I'm sorry about today HollyB but how proud a monkey mom are you to be raising future Hollybeasmartdoctorladymonkey. :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling today Luna love? Are your Vit D supplements helping?
> 
> I am feeling decent today. A bit nauseous and my throat thing is still going on... I think I'll (finally) call my doctor today...
> 
> Yesterday was bad, bad, bad. Instead of getting up with hubby at 6:30am like I usually do and eating breakfast right away, I fell back asleep until almost 9am and I guess I just got way too hungry because I was SO nauseous, and I'm not sure I've had nausea in the mornings, yet. Weird, I know. So, I ended up being nauseous ALL DAY yesterday, from waking to going to sleep last night. No barfing, thank goodness, but lots and lots of gagging and dry heaving. That's SO MUCH FUN. :growlmad: :nope:
> 
> But - I will be 12 weeks this weekend and next week is my last week in first tri! Crazy how quickly the time has gone by... I just hope this sickness goes away with the coming of second tri. :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling? Are your dizzy spells going away?Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope your nausea passes with the first tri. Being sick does help the first tri go by faster though, that's for sure. :hugs:
> 
> I feel like I am beginning to figure out the dizzy spells... maybe? :shrug: Either that I'm getting used to them. A lot of times when I eat something I get really tired and if I try to do anything but lay down or sit still when I'm feeling that way that's when I risk fainting. :shrug: Yesterday I started feeling as though I was drugged and my hands where shaking. I wondered about the blood sugar but I've been eating something every couple hours (my stomach demands it) so I'm not sure...
> 
> I'm a little afraid to bring it up to my doctor tomorrow. I don't want her to think I'm making mountains out of mole hills. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG MOLLZ, What's your doc's number? I'll tell her if you don't!:growlmad:Click to expand...

:shock: Ay me! All right, I'll talk to her tomorrow at the appointment... just don't take a swing at me...


----------



## poas

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep, any cures for heartburn please? I will try (almost) anything....I did however ignore oh's splendid offer of a 'remedy' earlier,so not QUITE anything x


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep, any cures for heartburn please? I will try (almost) anything....I did however ignore oh's splendid offer of a 'remedy' earlier,so not QUITE anything x

:haha: If it's anything like my OH's idea of a remedy... :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Lissy, try a cup of milk. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

coconut milk!


----------



## mummyApril

oh and mints


----------



## HollyMonkey

To cheer my sad soul...This is Hollinka attacking me with a spoon today:haha:
 



Attached Files:







037.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> To cheer my sad soul...This is Hollinka attacking me with a spoon today:haha:

:awww: Sweet baby. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

May I post some old pics of my DD's??


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> To cheer my sad soul...This is Hollinka attacking me with a spoon today:haha:

here mummy you have some :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> May I post some old pics of my DD's??

please do :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this her first existential moment- pondering the mystery of life through dappled leaves whilst laying on her back...
 



Attached Files:







044.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I haven't caught up yet but glimpsed your kind messages on the page I came in on, you're so lovely :hugs: - so apologies- I took a bus direct from the lab to go and get Dh's present and then logistics had it that it was easier to hang about town all day than go home and back to lab....will recount the adventures LO and I had later on...
> 
> SO... I'm afraid we've all been taken in by what turns out to be very convincing Emily impersonator:shrug: My beta at 17dpo is an almighty 37. :nope: Emergency scan tomorrow to see if it's an ectopic Emily impersonator since it's soooo low.:argh:
> 
> Call me a Surrender Monkey but *I QUIT TTC!* https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/0003qs.gif(Not that I've got the choice since my deadline from DH is tomorrow!:dohh:)
> 
> Hollinka needs a big bath and a big dinner since we've had a day of big adventures so I'll catch up properly a little later:flower:

NO! This is NOT acceptable! 

I'm so sorry B, really. What an absolute pile of horseshit. My letter might make you a bit sad now when it arrives, I'm really sorry about that. I don;t know what else to say, sorry.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> And this her first existential moment- pondering the mystery of life through dappled leaves whilst laying on her back...

that is too cute!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> May I post some old pics of my DD's??

Do I ask before posting?!! Post! Post! I love family and animal pics:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello girls sorry I have been AWOL !!!!
> 
> Been having a really s*** time at home with a number of different things, but hopefully all sorted now and me and nathaniel are fine so that's the main thing
> 
> I have well over 30 pgs to catch up and no time at work this morning visiting friend + her LO this afternoon then off to wales (snowdonia) to the caravan to which our lovely friends from stevenage will be meeting us!!
> 
> Soooo what have I missed anything important? Crucial? Exciting? Need to know my lovelys.
> 
> Hope you are all well bethany,sarachka,molly,april,kit,addie, luna,ginge ,crunchie,clare,lissy,jaynie ,newbie,moomin and anyone I forgot BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL I MISSED YOU GUYS XXXXX

aww sorry you're down in the dumps, Hayleechka! When you return from your caravan holiday you will have TURTLE MAIL. From ME!


----------



## poas

Sounds like your oh is the same then Molly, Holly-I know I have a 'beautiful picture' pass, but still, lovely :) I have tried milk and mints,and would try coconut milk but I'm allergic lol so don't think that would help......


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I haven't caught up yet but glimpsed your kind messages on the page I came in on, you're so lovely :hugs: - so apologies- I took a bus direct from the lab to go and get Dh's present and then logistics had it that it was easier to hang about town all day than go home and back to lab....will recount the adventures LO and I had later on...
> 
> SO... I'm afraid we've all been taken in by what turns out to be very convincing Emily impersonator:shrug: My beta at 17dpo is an almighty 37. :nope: Emergency scan tomorrow to see if it's an ectopic Emily impersonator since it's soooo low.:argh:
> 
> Call me a Surrender Monkey but *I QUIT TTC!* https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/0003qs.gif(Not that I've got the choice since my deadline from DH is tomorrow!:dohh:)
> 
> Hollinka needs a big bath and a big dinner since we've had a day of big adventures so I'll catch up properly a little later:flower:
> 
> NO! This is NOT acceptable!
> 
> I'm so sorry B, really. What an absolute pile of horseshit. My letter might make you a bit sad now when it arrives, I'm really sorry about that. I don;t know what else to say, sorry.Click to expand...

Don't worry babe, I'll read it in the right context:thumbup: I got you just the most fantabulooooos B'day card today, it is the 26th, no?


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I haven't caught up yet but glimpsed your kind messages on the page I came in on, you're so lovely :hugs: - so apologies- I took a bus direct from the lab to go and get Dh's present and then logistics had it that it was easier to hang about town all day than go home and back to lab....will recount the adventures LO and I had later on...
> 
> SO... I'm afraid we've all been taken in by what turns out to be very convincing Emily impersonator:shrug: My beta at 17dpo is an almighty 37. :nope: Emergency scan tomorrow to see if it's an ectopic Emily impersonator since it's soooo low.:argh:
> 
> Call me a Surrender Monkey but *I QUIT TTC!* https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/0003qs.gif(Not that I've got the choice since my deadline from DH is tomorrow!:dohh:)
> 
> Hollinka needs a big bath and a big dinner since we've had a day of big adventures so I'll catch up properly a little later:flower:
> 
> NO! This is NOT acceptable!
> 
> I'm so sorry B, really. What an absolute pile of horseshit. My letter might make you a bit sad now when it arrives, I'm really sorry about that. I don;t know what else to say, sorry.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry babe, I'll read it in the right context:thumbup: I got you just the most fantabulooooos B'day card today, it is the 26th, no?Click to expand...

no ******opants it's May 4th. / I love you


----------



## poas

mine is 27th.....lol! I am also sticking an old pic on, Harri age 1 and a half x
 



Attached Files:







100_0609.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> And this her first existential moment- pondering the mystery of life through dappled leaves whilst laying on her back...

I love this... might only be made better if she was holding an apple. :)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> mine is 27th.....lol! I am also sticking an old pic on, Harri age 1 and a half x

ahh look at his curly hair!


----------



## mummyApril

OH is home and i think were going to go for a carvery really not in the mood tbh beats cooking though, im going to upload some baby pics of my 2 also :)


----------



## Sarachka

grr I'm kinda pissed off with the guy I do freelance web design work for. He's trying to fleece me out of money and get me to work for nothing.

I have a standard hourly rate that I charge and what typically happens is he'll call up and say he'd like to keep costs to x ammount so I'll know how much time I'm to spend on it. THEN after I've spent like the 2 hours on it, he'll keep sending me updates and changes etc, expecting NOT to be billed for them so I've just emailed him to get clarification on the billing process. he basically just wants me to work for nothing!


----------



## Mollykins

Random shots
 



Attached Files:







sav.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









How you doin.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 13









witchy baby.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









bathtime.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poas

And this is his 'camp' moment age 3...
 



Attached Files:







100_0836.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

Such cute little baby photos!! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

i have too many photos to search through on this computer!
 



Attached Files:







CNV00001.JPG
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 1









CNV00008.JPG
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 1









CNV00024.JPG
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1









172.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

Love those, April! The last one is hilarious! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Side note: I just called my dr's office and got an appointment for TODAY to get my stupid throat looked at! :dance: I am surprised they could squeeze me in for such a silly thing. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Faye
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1









017.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









024.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









054.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1









075.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

i am off for dinner now speak to you when i get back x


----------



## Mollykins

Great pics April!


----------



## Sarachka

oh god, this is my home town and about 100 meters away from my office

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/royal...-middleton-s-big-day-picture-115875-23075790/

It was filmed last friday and one of my colleagues has photos she took on her way to the dentist!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Iv just ordered a chinese :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

yeah change of plan i really dont feel comfortable when i move so going to order indian :D


----------



## mummyApril

OH is not having a good day but im finding it hilarious! have got the giggles, first he goes to sort out my sprinkler (whilst changing the speed i turned it on) he got soaked oh it was hard to waddle away fast enough lol! then he put on some clean trousers and there was a peg and it stabbed him in the butt! ha soo funny!


----------



## Mollykins

I think I might convince OH to order us some Chinese for tomorrow after the scan and after the girls go to sleep... to get with the new HP movie you know. :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

the size of that dress Sara!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> OH is not having a good day but im finding it hilarious! have got the giggles, first he goes to sort out my sprinkler (whilst changing the speed i turned it on) he got soaked oh it was hard to waddle away fast enough lol! then he put on some clean trousers and there was a peg and it stabbed him in the butt! ha soo funny!

:haha: I have a horrible habit of laughing when people get hurt. I mean, if it's really really hurt then of course I don't laugh but... yeah, drives my OH mad. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I think I might convince OH to order us some Chinese for tomorrow after the scan and after the girls go to sleep... to get with the new HP movie you know. :winkwink:

ohh good idea :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is not having a good day but im finding it hilarious! have got the giggles, first he goes to sort out my sprinkler (whilst changing the speed i turned it on) he got soaked oh it was hard to waddle away fast enough lol! then he put on some clean trousers and there was a peg and it stabbed him in the butt! ha soo funny!
> 
> :haha: I have a horrible habit of laughing when people get hurt. I mean, if it's really really hurt then of course I don't laugh but... yeah, drives my OH mad. :haha:Click to expand...

me too i have a nervous giggle also so when im nervous (esp when i was a child getting into trouble) i would either smile or laugh lolx


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> OH is not having a good day but im finding it hilarious! have got the giggles, first he goes to sort out my sprinkler (whilst changing the speed i turned it on) he got soaked oh it was hard to waddle away fast enough lol! then he put on some clean trousers and there was a peg and it stabbed him in the butt! ha soo funny!
> 
> :haha: I have a horrible habit of laughing when people get hurt. I mean, if it's really really hurt then of course I don't laugh but... yeah, drives my OH mad. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too i have a nervous giggle also so when im nervous (esp when i was a child getting into trouble) i would either smile or laugh lolxClick to expand...

I watched my cousin run full tilt into a low log that caught him right on the forehead, within a second he was flat on his back gasping for air. I don't think that I've ever laughed so hard. :rofl:


----------



## poas

Luna your dr's are probably taking it seriously as could be chest infection (my darling stepdaughter gave me and Harri hers) which needs treatment? I want chinese !!!!! But seeing as the butternut squash soup I made even gave me heartburn,so I think I'll pass!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

haha Molly its bad but if the girls fall on their butts (which looks funny and i know their not hurt) i laugh at them which makes them giggle in return!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> grr I'm kinda pissed off with the guy I do freelance web design work for. He's trying to fleece me out of money and get me to work for nothing.
> 
> I have a standard hourly rate that I charge and what typically happens is he'll call up and say he'd like to keep costs to x ammount so I'll know how much time I'm to spend on it. THEN after I've spent like the 2 hours on it, he'll keep sending me updates and changes etc, expecting NOT to be billed for them so I've just emailed him to get clarification on the billing process. he basically just wants me to work for nothing!

Stick to your rate. Don't budge.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> grr I'm kinda pissed off with the guy I do freelance web design work for. He's trying to fleece me out of money and get me to work for nothing.
> 
> I have a standard hourly rate that I charge and what typically happens is he'll call up and say he'd like to keep costs to x ammount so I'll know how much time I'm to spend on it. THEN after I've spent like the 2 hours on it, he'll keep sending me updates and changes etc, expecting NOT to be billed for them so I've just emailed him to get clarification on the billing process. he basically just wants me to work for nothing!
> 
> Stick to your rate. Don't budge.Click to expand...

I agree - once you let things like that slide, people think they can walk all over you or get offended when you don't do stuff for free in the future. I had a really hard time with this when I did massage. I just ended up not doing any sort of free work - no coupons, no free birthday massages, no nothing. They pay and get the service or they don't pay and get nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> grr I'm kinda pissed off with the guy I do freelance web design work for. He's trying to fleece me out of money and get me to work for nothing.
> 
> I have a standard hourly rate that I charge and what typically happens is he'll call up and say he'd like to keep costs to x ammount so I'll know how much time I'm to spend on it. THEN after I've spent like the 2 hours on it, he'll keep sending me updates and changes etc, expecting NOT to be billed for them so I've just emailed him to get clarification on the billing process. he basically just wants me to work for nothing!

iv just seen this! dont put up with his crap charge him what you would normally :) :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i think im going to get OH a pregnancy suit i wonder where i can hire one this would be funny to see :)


----------



## mummyApril

ok well not for £75 a week! i think il pack a rucksack with tin cans of beans and he carry it back to front lol


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> ok well not for £75 a week! i think il pack a rucksack with tin cans of beans and he carry it back to front lol

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

So far the only food I've found that doesn't make me sleepy at all is a turkey sandwich. Oddly enough, I feel slightly more "awake" after eating one. :shrug: I wish I understood my body.


----------



## mummyApril

i never ever fancy anything to eat but have to eat, so just randomly pick something i would like my appetite back :(


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i never ever fancy anything to eat but have to eat, so just randomly pick something i would like my appetite back :(

That's no bueno. :nope:

Edit- Perhaps that is why I am so much bigger than you?? :(


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks guys. He's a bit of a rogue. Thinks he's Elton John.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i never ever fancy anything to eat but have to eat, so just randomly pick something i would like my appetite back :(
> 
> That's no bueno. :nope:
> 
> Edit- Perhaps that is why I am so much bigger than you?? :(Click to expand...

i still like dessert though so no lol


----------



## mummyApril

remember though Molly i was diddy with my girls, i just ballooned and now im having a break! lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

Loving the baby photos! And B that photo of H on her back is adorbs :thumbup: 

My tea was nice! Thanks been for a lovely walk too with our friend and his 2 dogs t'was very summery :) watching hollyoaks with their gay on! Blimey. :shock: 

It's so lovely here properly lovely I'm just so happy with the bank holiday weekend is bank holiday anywhere else?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Loving the baby photos! And B that photo of H on her back is adorbs :thumbup:
> 
> My tea was nice! Thanks been for a lovely walk too with our friend and his 2 dogs t'was very summery :) watching hollyoaks with their gay on! Blimey. :shock:
> 
> It's so lovely here properly lovely I'm just so happy with the bank holiday weekend is bank holiday anywhere else?

i think it might be because of easter?x


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes, lover I wouldn't budge too! It might some hard to lose the custom but some things you have to stick your ground on and if you want it to be that booming business that it can be you will have to tell him! 

Ginge has been a bit absent of late?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> remember though Molly i was diddy with my girls, i just ballooned and now im having a break! lol x

mmm.... dessert. I want cheesecake so badly. 

"diddy" :haha: I like it.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I'm glad you enjoyed your tea and walk. :hugs: Sounds lovely. :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> remember though Molly i was diddy with my girls, i just ballooned and now im having a break! lol x
> 
> mmm.... dessert. I want cheesecake so badly.
> 
> "diddy" :haha: I like it.Click to expand...

lol i have a thing about meringue and squirty cream with caramel sauce! how bad is that! (i know my butt is not going to stay diddy lol)


----------



## LunaLady

I've just soaked up about as much sun as I can without burning. I dug out a lounge chair and set it up on the porch in the sunshine! I was out in for about 40 minutes all told. Got some serious color to me, now! I don't burn real easy, but I thought I better not push my luck :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i cant stand to be in the sun at the moment its just too hot


----------



## LunaLady

It's only about 12* or 13*C here right now, so not too hot! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Glad you enjoyed your time outside Luna. :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh B lovely I just read your post I'm sorry lovely I truelly hope all is ok + not nasty etopic thinking of you xx

I can't catch up properly now but will try nip in over wk end xx


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the baby photos! And B that photo of H on her back is adorbs :thumbup:
> 
> My tea was nice! Thanks been for a lovely walk too with our friend and his 2 dogs t'was very summery :) watching hollyoaks with their gay on! Blimey. :shock:
> 
> It's so lovely here properly lovely I'm just so happy with the bank holiday weekend is bank holiday anywhere else?
> 
> i think it might be because of easter?xClick to expand...

I know it's because we've got Easter :haha: bur has everyone else? That's what I'm worried about!


----------



## addie25

Yay yay yay she said it's possible to start ivf this coming cycle!!!!!!!!! Cross fingers but she said if not it will be the following cycle yay yay yay!


----------



## Sarachka

Australia gets a FIVE day weekend Jaynie!


----------



## mummyApril

Well after last night I'm going to tuck myself into bed and read before getting a proper night sleep I hope x


----------



## mummyApril

Why do they get five?


----------



## firstbaby25

Like every week? Or just for Easter?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello turtle loves :flower:

Sorry about my lack of being here...I've been away for a couple of days with work so am really ready for a night with Percival...I nuv him :cloud9:

I have caught up with the thread now soooooo...

B....I feel absolutely pants for you m'love. I sincerely hope you don't have ectopic to deal with. Big loves to you :hugs::kiss::hugs: Holly is especially beautiful in the "spoon" pic :cloud9:

Molly...YAY for tomorrow's scan :happydance: You know we will be on tenter hooks :winkwink: Can we have some "new home" pics yet?? :blush:

addie...woohoooooooooooo for IVF starting very soon! Can't wait!! :happydance: Your cup cakes look fa-buh-less :munch:

Jaynie doll...I'm ok, thanks for thinking of me :hugs: I'm still holding out a little hope for you m'love although I understand your pessimism due to your sometimes tricky bod! I'm now off work till Tuesday :wohoo:

Luna...hope the fact you're feeling better lasts lovely..if you're anything like me then at around your stage of pregnancy, the horrid days get less and the not horrid days get more..here's hoping :thumbup:

newbie doobee doooo..thanks for checking in m'love. Hope you're ok and I am still desperate to see some beautiful Bahamas pics :cloud9: I've become almost as elusive as you! (but not quite :winkwink:)

Hayley..sorry you're having a poo time just now :nope: I hope it's just a hiccup and things get back on an even keel very soon. Hope you have a wonderful weekend :flower:

Sarachka...DEFFO do not do any more work for that chap unless you are certain to be suitably remunerated for your efforts :sulk: Love the pics of little Alexander..how is sis doing and the newest addition?

April...your pains sound ouchy...you going to get checked out? Your OH's mishaps did make me titter slightly :haha: 

Ginge...where for art thou?? How's our poor little furry friend doing? And how are you?

I know I've missed a ton of stuff..I'm sorry for that but I'm needing to go and snuggle up with Percy soon. I have an ouchy bod :wacko:

Big :kiss: and :hugs: to you all :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Addie!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Such a lovely Christmasy post Kit, as always. I'm glad you will getting a few extra days off to do NOTHING but rest.... and anything else that you might want to do. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry everyone :blush: been at my mums and out in the garden! I also have a very sore sunburnt back :( put some aloe vera aftersun on it and will likely apply something called Balsabit to it a little later on before bed (will make me yelp like a pup but its worth it) I bought it in Fuerteventura for sunburn because the sun had burnt me right through my T-Shirt :cry: that DID hurt, the on resort doctor said i had 3rd degree burns al from the sun!

Oh and the furry....shes still here :shock: shes got a 500mg capsule of anti biotic added to her water as I know she only sips it and her cage has been cleaned and disnfected just in case was a germ of some variety and shes now very growly and is poking her nose out when you touch her wheel :haha: very cute, i'm prepared for the worst but if she recovers then :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Why do they get five?

dunno! I just was talking to my friend from Oz and she said @ Easter they get 5 days



firstbaby25 said:


> Like every week? Or just for Easter?

haha just Easter! If it was every week I'd have emigrated a loooooong time ago


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry everyone :blush: been at my mums and out in the garden! I also have a very sore sunburnt back :( put some aloe vera aftersun on it and will likely apply something called Balsabit to it a little later on before bed (will make me yelp like a pup but its worth it) I bought it in Fuerteventura for sunburn because the sun had burnt me right through my T-Shirt :cry: that DID hurt, the on resort doctor said i had 3rd degree burns al from the sun!
> 
> Oh and the furry....shes still here :shock: shes got a 500mg capsule of anti biotic added to her water as I know she only sips it and her cage has been cleaned and disnfected just in case was a germ of some variety and shes now very growly and is poking her nose out when you touch her wheel :haha: very cute, i'm prepared for the worst but if she recovers then :wohoo:

Boooo :( for the sunburn but :yipee: for little hamster still with us :thumbup: Sometimes they surprise us with how resilient they are!!


----------



## LunaLady

YAY ADDIE!!!! That's fantastic news! :thumbup:

:hi: Hi, Kit!!!! So nice to see you! :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night for now lovelies...Percival calleth me loudly :cloud9:

I will be back on tomorrow :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kit thanks for checking in! 

Oh addie that's such a good news :thumbup: :wohoo:

Sarachka :haha: when you said that inwas like 'erm why don't I live there?' :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Yay Addie that fantastic! Too excited! 
Heyo Kit so good to hear from you! All pain has gone now so I'm saying naughty baby! 
I'm going to sleep shortly soooo tired! X


----------



## mummyApril

I think England would be very deserted if Australia had 5 day weekends lol!


----------



## mummyApril

Getting a man to help with the housework is like getting blood out of a stone


----------



## mummyApril

Right well I'm off to sleepsville night everyone speak tomorrow x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night april, i think i will be going to bed too feeling very tired and sore after today!


----------



## mummyApril

Night night ginge hope it doesn't hurt too bad!


----------



## Mollykins

*cough* *cough* I think I am too sick to go to my u/s appointment... *cough* 

:winkwink: Nervous as all hell... I'm going to bed. Happy Friday turts!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> *cough* *cough* I think I am too sick to go to my u/s appointment... *cough*
> 
> :winkwink: Nervous as all hell... I'm going to bed. Happy Friday turts!

Yeah, right!!! Like we would let you miss that appointment!! :haha:

I can't WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:
*
Molly* I can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl:wohoo: And pleeeeease mention the dizzyness to your doc _just in case_ it's GD, I heard such sad stories from the ladies in my GD group at the hospital about their previous pregnancies where it went undetected, including one baby dying at 7 months and another stillborn so pleeeeeease, pleeeease mention it! And if it isn't related then you can celebrate by eating loads of Easter Eggs!:happydance:

Fortunately it's sunny today so I can wear sunglasses to cover up my puffy eyes from:cry: last night. I had a good big cry and fell asleep on the sofa- I couldn't work out where I was when I woke up at 3.30am:haha: I crawled into bed and slept until 8.:sleep: I'm actually quite pleased that DH is away, men deffo feel these things less so at least I could have my cry in peace without him telling me 'not to cry' and 'don't worry' !!!

And....CLEVER BODY....I'm starting to spot today so all I can hope for is it being NOT ectopic and then I can see it as a period 4 days late :shrug: and be fairly philosophical about it. I can lie under a tree and look at the dapples like Hollinka does in her philosophical moments:awww:

She's woken up so I'd better go......


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes *HAPPY BIRTHDAY THIERRY!*(my DH!)

I nuv you,:kiss: even if you do keep giving me lousy :spermy: or putting something in my tea as soon as I get a BFP:trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and one last thing- I wont be on much today so don't go thinking I've jumped off the Eiffel Tower:fool: I've still got the sodding docking system to exchange so I'm whizzing in to La Defense on the train this morning to do that, then going direct to scan on another train for 1.30pm. Holly likes trains so that's fun for her:happydance: Alas she can't continue her 'careers choices' at the scan- they don't let kids under 15 in so my ex is kindly coming with me to look after her. He has a heart of gold:hugs:

FX'd for me it at least made it past the tube:wacko:

I like my new hair:smug:

Have a lovely day Turts one and all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'll sort my darn ticker and wotnots out this evening!! Least I got a few poppyseed days in Trin:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey munkie ! Big hugs ..... More pics of the little munkie today please ! Makes me smile seeing her gorgeous face x 

Good luck today mollymoo xxx


----------



## mummyApril

I haven't stopped thinking of you Holly and will be thinking of you today, were all here for you and I hope today isn't too hard for you big hugs darling xxx


----------



## poas

Hope all goes well today Molly, How's it going Crunchie?Any flutters yet?


----------



## firstbaby25

GL Bethany! Hope you have made it past the tubes! 

Molly I can't wait for your scan :yipee: :wohoo: it's arrived!


----------



## kit_cat

B m'love....I'm just so sorry this is happening again to you but as usual and to your complete credit, you are dealing with the situation like a trooper. You never fail to amaze me with how completely lacking in self pity (I think I got your share :blush:) you are and how consistently practical you are about something which many of us know is heart breakingingly sad. And I know you will say "worse things happen" and "but I have Holly" etc and all of that is true but just take it from me how much I admire your attitude. I just wish you didn't have to have this attitude so soon after last time. It really is a POOFUCK of a situation indeed (I do quite like that word and it does justice to the situation I feel :thumbup:)

Just keep being you lovely and of course whatever happens, we're all here :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Ooohh only erm 8! Hours til we get an update from Molly lol! X


----------



## kit_cat

Good and Happy Friday to everyone!! :flower:

I'm not remotely religious but I'll never say no to the Easter long weekend so thanks to whatever from this Heathen :haha:

It's glorious here, in fact I think it's glorious across much of the UK today and for the majority of the weekend :happydance: LOVE IT!!

My nursery furniture has now arrived (except for my nursing chair :growlmad:) so OH will be busy building later so I can potter about in there with tiny clothes and crisp white/grey bedding items. While he builds, I'm going to go and get some final odds and ends....I need a shelf and some fitted cot bed and moses basket sheets. Then I will just need some more :baby: clothes etc Ooooo, it's all coming together :cloud9:

I'll stop wittering on about myself now...

How/what is everyone else doing this weekend?? Molly....the tenter hooks have begun..I have a butterfly tummy for your scan later :cloud9: 

Have a great Friday and weekend everyone!! 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

HEWO LOVERS! Never fear, Sarachka is here!

What an absolutely wonderful day, such glorious weather to be crucified!

I haven't seen my mummy since SUNDAY which is really super long for us so I'm looking forward to her arriving soon :) She's been down with my sis and the babies. I skyped with Alex again yesterday, oh how I nuv him!

Today I want to decide what to get for my birthday. The front runners are:

Garden furnature
vs
A sizzix bigshot machine for crafting, which will successfully complete the transition from "cute hobby" to "tragic saddo"


HOLLICHKA my sweet darling you are in my thoughts all day today!


----------



## addie25

I'm so sorry Holly:hugs: and yes men do feel it less. We do need to have good cries over these things did ur doctor say y this was happening??? When is the ultrasound???


----------



## addie25

Sara when is ur birthday?????


----------



## addie25

Ok so I am extremely excited this morning and I am trying not to be to excited bc I have a feeling I won't b starting ivf till June but I'm still crossing everything for May!!!!!! I am trying so hard to not be scared bc i know the baby will be healthy this time but I'm going to need my doctor to reasure me on Wed when I see him.

So today I have to drop my car off for a few hours for oil change and tire rotation....I think I'll take a walk with my mom and pups go shopping and take in a movie be4 I go pick it up. I have to stop bouncing I'm 2 excited n I know my doctor is goin to say yes they r on the last step for the probes n they will be done hopefully by end of next week but that's 2 late to start ivf this cycle butt maybe he won't say that and maybe I will start!!!! Ok I hate surprises I need to know!!!! I'll know more on Wednesday.


----------



## addie25

I got a letter from n agent and it wasn't a rejection letter (yet) :wacko: he said they get a lot of query letters and will read mine over and only respond if they will represent me. Hopefully they want to but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## Sarachka

Addochka my bday is *May 4th!*


----------



## addie25

Yay its comig up soon!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hello happy good friday. B I thought if you today when my oh dug out two rusty raleigh's :haha: from the garage and we've rode to our friends! I suspect we're gonna hate the ride back though when it's like colder and dark! But I enjoyed it. Lovely day for it and we are trying to get healthier. Rugby league for us today all day temp was 36.43 so neither here nor there. It is close for you sarachka I hope you have a lovely time deciding what to get :thumbup: I'd go for whatever is going to make you happiest not something you need. However both seem to bring great joy :flower: me and Adam want a nice garden and some pots with cheesy sunflowers and garden furniture! 

Hope you are all making the most of it. I suppose we can all learn from B when she gets a grip on situations... It is to be admired Kit but like you I'd defo wallow and expect the oh to understand even though he won't! We are all here aren't we? And we have reasons to be happy so let's not be sad dudes. The sunshine and bank holiday is upon us.


----------



## Mollykins

Less than four hours! Oh... I feel faint. :haha: Off to get ready. :hugs: to my turtles.

Oh and yes B, I will talk to her about.... promise... even if I look like a fool for it to be nothing. Though as you said, bring on the easter egg nommies!! :munch:

I will have to catch up with you all later. Today is going to be very busy so I will probably not be able to properly catch up until the evening but (of course) I will update you all on the scan via my phone. Loves to you doves. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon all:flower:

Just back from the scan and it's really rather boring news so don't put down your knitting all at once. The lady couldn't see anything anywhere, just my uterus thickening to prepare for a sac, but nothing visible in the tubes either so she doesn't _think_ it is ectopic:shrug: So that's reassuring. And anyway it's so early and since I'm already bleeding then nature will look after it and not much to be done even if it is tuboid, except more bloods tomorrow morning and if the beta is still rising then another bloodtest next week to keep an eye on things. But I'm feeling AF cramps and the bleeding is on it's way so all being well it's just like a late AF like any normal non-TTC non-early-testing nutter would experience:haha: The other reassuring thing is that she said everything looks fine inside, both ovaries, cervix and uterus all normal and it probably really is just one of those things and that it happens sooooo often but most women wouldn't notice it. Like my park friend who was 2 weeks late before she noticed anything was amiss! So basically the only abnormal thing is my brain:fool: 

After the scan we had Japanese and I drank Saki:happydance:

And I did some modest retail miscarriage therapy today too when I exchanged the docking unit and had some time to kill before the scan, will post pics of my pur-chases later:dance: 

Oh yes! A bit random but I got my brother a Simpsons beer bottle opener that speaks when you open the bottle:haha: Very naff but it might amuse him finding that in the post!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh and one last thing- I wont be on much today so don't go thinking I've jumped off the Eiffel Tower:fool: I've still got the sodding docking system to exchange so I'm whizzing in to La Defense on the train this morning to do that, then going direct to scan on another train for 1.30pm. Holly likes trains so that's fun for her:happydance: Alas she can't continue her 'careers choices' at the scan- they don't let kids under 15 in so my ex is kindly coming with me to look after her. He has a heart of gold:hugs:
> 
> FX'd for me it at least made it past the tube:wacko:
> 
> I like my new hair:smug:
> 
> Have a lovely day Turts one and all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

FX'd for you! :hugs:

Perhaps an unrelated question.... how do you keep so close to your ex? I would love to be close to my ex... but I think I'd just fall in love with him all over again; and perhaps why that's why I want to be close with him! :dohh: Which is horrible, because I have, perhaps, the best husband in Washington and, I think, the world - so I'd never dream of screwing this up - but my ex and I just have this connection I've never felt with anyone else. But, if we were close like you and your ex are, I could totally see myself falling in love with him again! And DH would never allow me to see him because I've explained the 'connection' to him, so I think he'd be mad jealous if we did get together, anyway. So, it's not something that could ever happen for me - but I'm curious how you do it?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must get rid of that ticker. I'm going to plant an appleseed in a pot since I have soil and pots around at the moment for my basil.:awww:

I'm off to play in the sandpit now:wohoo: and this evening I've planned a session on the exercise bike when LO's in bed (I've missed my sport for 2 weeks) then a nice bath to bring on the bleeding and then a Bollywood film\\:D/ But I'll be back here inbetween all that for sure with pics of LO in her new sandpit and to SEE MOLLY'S VERDICT

PINK OR BLUE:bunny:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:blue:FOR MOLLY:blue:

We're all very excited :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry B, I was late in my FX for you - but it's wonderful news that it's not ectopic! :dance:

More big hugs for you, though. You are so strong and courageous and lovely and I hope you know it. You're a wonderful mum and wife and Turtle and we all love you so! :kiss:

I hope the rest of your day is splendid :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Only four more hours until Molly's scan! And probably five hours until we know :thumbup:

*GOOD LUCK, MOLLY!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and one last thing- I wont be on much today so don't go thinking I've jumped off the Eiffel Tower:fool: I've still got the sodding docking system to exchange so I'm whizzing in to La Defense on the train this morning to do that, then going direct to scan on another train for 1.30pm. Holly likes trains so that's fun for her:happydance: Alas she can't continue her 'careers choices' at the scan- they don't let kids under 15 in so my ex is kindly coming with me to look after her. He has a heart of gold:hugs:
> 
> FX'd for me it at least made it past the tube:wacko:
> 
> I like my new hair:smug:
> 
> Have a lovely day Turts one and all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> FX'd for you! :hugs:
> 
> Perhaps an unrelated question.... how do you keep so close to your ex? I would love to be close to my ex... but I think I'd just fall in love with him all over again; and perhaps why that's why I want to be close with him! :dohh: Which is horrible, because I have, perhaps, the best husband in Washington and, I think, the world - so I'd never dream of screwing this up - but my ex and I just have this connection I've never felt with anyone else. But, if we were close like you and your ex are, I could totally see myself falling in love with him again! And DH would never allow me to see him because I've explained the 'connection' to him, so I think he'd be mad jealous if we did get together, anyway. So, it's not something that could ever happen for me - but I'm curious how you do it?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Sheer stubborn Bethanyness:haha: My DH was jealous for a while but I did explain that I have to practically live with his ex, she's forever 'present' due to the boys and all the money DH gives her and all the annoying things she does like want to borrow his car for the summer holidays:gun: And my ex just really is a truly wonderful person who I would miss so much if I could never see. And luckily he accepts to see me since I was the one who left, so I'm very grateful. The other thing that my ex and I have, and that DH completely understands, is that we're both English in France, so it's nice for me to have an English speaking chum to meet up with:shrug: I couldn't love my ex sexually again, it's a deep platonic love, and DH knows that. But if he wants to get jealous from time to time he can, I don't mind, shows he loves me:haha:

I smirked to myself today at the irony of it all- while DH is holidaying in a house his ex doesn't want me to go to, I was having a pregnancy scan with my ex:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I haven't stopped thinking of you Holly and will be thinking of you today, were all here for you and I hope today isn't too hard for you big hugs darling xxx

This is just one of the many kind messages you turtles have sent me, thankyou all so much:hugs::cry: 

Holly is asleep still:growlmad: She forgot to sleep this morning with the excitement of train rides. WAKE UP HOLLY! I WANT WANT WANT TO PLAY IN THE SANDPIT!:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well, looks like I'm going to have to play in the sandpit on my own then.:sulk:

Catch you later lovelies xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Its very early Holly :hugs: itll all be fine :)

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

if u look at 1st pic at 6 weeks even tho iv not put on weight my tummys huge :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and one last thing- I wont be on much today so don't go thinking I've jumped off the Eiffel Tower:fool: I've still got the sodding docking system to exchange so I'm whizzing in to La Defense on the train this morning to do that, then going direct to scan on another train for 1.30pm. Holly likes trains so that's fun for her:happydance: Alas she can't continue her 'careers choices' at the scan- they don't let kids under 15 in so my ex is kindly coming with me to look after her. He has a heart of gold:hugs:
> 
> FX'd for me it at least made it past the tube:wacko:
> 
> I like my new hair:smug:
> 
> Have a lovely day Turts one and all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> FX'd for you! :hugs:
> 
> Perhaps an unrelated question.... how do you keep so close to your ex? I would love to be close to my ex... but I think I'd just fall in love with him all over again; and perhaps why that's why I want to be close with him! :dohh: Which is horrible, because I have, perhaps, the best husband in Washington and, I think, the world - so I'd never dream of screwing this up - but my ex and I just have this connection I've never felt with anyone else. But, if we were close like you and your ex are, I could totally see myself falling in love with him again! And DH would never allow me to see him because I've explained the 'connection' to him, so I think he'd be mad jealous if we did get together, anyway. So, it's not something that could ever happen for me - but I'm curious how you do it?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sheer stubborn Bethanyness:haha: My DH was jealous for a while but I did explain that I have to practically live with his ex, she's forever 'present' due to the boys and all the money DH gives her and all the annoying things she does like want to borrow his car for the summer holidays:gun: And my ex just really is a truly wonderful person who I would miss so much if I could never see. And luckily he accepts to see me since I was the one who left, so I'm very grateful. The other thing that my ex and I have, and that DH completely understands, is that we're both English in France, so it's nice for me to have an English speaking chum to meet up with:shrug: I couldn't love my ex sexually again, it's a deep platonic love, and DH knows that. But if he wants to get jealous from time to time he can, I don't mind, shows he loves me:haha:
> 
> I smirked to myself today at the irony of it all- while DH is holidaying in a house his ex doesn't want me to go to, I was having a pregnancy scan with my ex:fool:Click to expand...

That's such a lovely arrangement :cloud9: 
When I was in highschool I was dating my ex (we dated from when I was 16 to 19, then I met my DH), but I was also totally smitten with this other guy. I watched the movie Bandits (American film, but maybe you've seen it??) and at the end she marries two guys and I always dreamed of how lovely that would be!! :haha:
I keep having dreams about my ex, too, which really doesn't help... but I guess I get to kiss him without any consequences that way! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Holly glad at least for no invasive procedures! And yes that set up is weird! That dh is in a holiday home etc etc! I realised that my card might make you sad too but hopefully not, it was sent with the very best intentions! Enjoy the sand pit :) I've still got to ride home later! 

No worries Molly don't be nervous! You know in your heart you're gonna love any child you have but I understand your desire for a boy :hugs: and good luck.


----------



## kit_cat

FINALLY....my sis is in labour!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:

My niece is a-coming!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

I've arranged most of the stuff in the nursery now but some of my bits for the cot are too small and have to go back :nope: Never mind..it's taking shape anyway :flower:

Hope everyone is having a sooper-loverly day :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...I'm so glad things aren't looking ectopic...as you say, if it has to happen, let it be just like a late AF. 

Hope you're enjoying the sandpit :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- YAY FOR YOUR NIECE!! She sure knows how to take her time yes? :haha: How many days overdue is she now? 

Ladies- I just got home from picking up my OH... he just got back in town. I was doing fine, nervous, but fine. Then he said he wanted to take an hour nap before we had to leave for the scan... okay. Then I said, "Well, I still have to dry my hair." To which his logical response was, "You can do that in the girls bathroom right?" To which I had the completely irrational response of, "Of course, but it doesn't matter, I'm not doing my hair 'cause I'm not going." [-( 

Seriously self??


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Molly..

Hope the nerves aren't taking over...you'll be on :cloud9: no matter what the sonographer says I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I'm glad to hear that your body is moving things along properly and that you are mostly in the clear for an ectopic. :hugs: Still hard to stomach but you are strong enough to... especially when you have us (we are much more empathetic that Thierry). :hugs: 

On that note: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THIERRY AND MY AUNT! ...AND THE EARTH?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Molly..
> 
> Hope the nerves aren't taking over...you'll be on :cloud9: no matter what the sonographer says I'm sure :hugs:

I'm sorry your nursery cot items are too small. Poofucks. :haha: It really does feel as though the nerves are taking over... if it wasn't for the fact that this is also my anomaly scan, I may have talked myself out of going by now. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- YAY FOR YOUR NIECE!! She sure knows how to take her time yes? :haha: How many days overdue is she now?
> 
> Ladies- I just got home from picking up my OH... he just got back in town. I was doing fine, nervous, but fine. Then he said he wanted to take an hour nap before we had to leave for the scan... okay. Then I said, "Well, I still have to dry my hair." To which is logical response was, "You can do that in the girls bathroom right?" To which I had the completely and irrational response of, "Of course, but it doesn't matter, I'm not doing my hair 'cause I'm not going." [-(
> 
> Seriously self??

:haha::haha: Hormones are FAB eh? 

I think our messages crossed over there.

My niece is 10 days late as of today, so sis was getting rather upset at the thought of not being able to have her home birth in the pool and all...but all is now going to plan (I think) 

Not long till scan time now :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- YAY FOR YOUR NIECE!! She sure knows how to take her time yes? :haha: How many days overdue is she now?
> 
> Ladies- I just got home from picking up my OH... he just got back in town. I was doing fine, nervous, but fine. Then he said he wanted to take an hour nap before we had to leave for the scan... okay. Then I said, "Well, I still have to dry my hair." To which is logical response was, "You can do that in the girls bathroom right?" To which I had the completely and irrational response of, "Of course, but it doesn't matter, I'm not doing my hair 'cause I'm not going." [-(
> 
> Seriously self??
> 
> :haha::haha: Hormones are FAB eh?
> 
> I think our messages crossed over there.
> 
> My niece is 10 days late as of today, so sis was getting rather upset at the thought of not being able to have her home birth in the pool and all...but all is now going to plan (I think)
> 
> Not long till scan time now :happydance:Click to expand...

So they did (cross over) :haha: 

My youngest DD made me wait until she 9 days overdue before I went into labour naturally. I was worried I was going to have to be induced like I was with my oldest who was 15 days overdue when she was born. :shock: Rude girl. :haha: I'm glad your sister is going to get her wish of home water birth. :hugs: You are going to have a niece! :happydance:

Oh! Someone asked me what I was having the other day... I said, "A baby." :haha: I love saying that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> FINALLY....my sis is in labour!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> My niece is a-coming!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I've arranged most of the stuff in the nursery now but some of my bits for the cot are too small and have to go back :nope: Never mind..it's taking shape anyway :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a sooper-loverly day :kiss:

Kit you seem to suffer from some form of weird bed-sizing dyslexia don't you?:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh piss off appleseed what isn't:grr: I can't do my ticker until I settle down 'properly' to BnB on my other computer because this one is pants!

101% success with the sandpit:thumbup: We had a bath together afterwards to de-sand, it was like being at the beach:happydance:

:yipee:YAY for your niece on her way *Kit*!

Ooooo not long now until 'Le Scan' :wohoo:

Lovely 10 weeker pot *Clare*:cloud9:

So off to clear up after my little messy bundle of joy and then do 30mins on the bike, I think that sounds a reasonable amount for a return to normal human activity:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY....my sis is in labour!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> My niece is a-coming!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I've arranged most of the stuff in the nursery now but some of my bits for the cot are too small and have to go back :nope: Never mind..it's taking shape anyway :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a sooper-loverly day :kiss:
> 
> Kit you seem to suffer from some form of weird bed-sizing dyslexia don't you?:tease:Click to expand...

:haha: Yes I unfortunately do. 'Twas undiagnosed until now so I will be seeking treatment immediately as this is doing my head in!! Luckily it's only bedding which I managed to get for a "crib" and not a "cot" :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I think I know why I associated the 26th April with you *Sarachka* and thought it was your B'day, is it in fact the day you have the gooch intervention?


----------



## kit_cat

Update on sis..

She's had to go to hospital after all..don't know why. She no happy :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes I think I know why I associated the 26th April with you *Sarachka* and thought it was your B'day, is it in fact the day you have the gooch intervention?

oui! that's correct, 26th is the day the fun stops :sad2:


----------



## Sarachka

so molly how long until the scan?


----------



## Sarachka

*I now have my turtle gift for APRIL sorted out! April, that made me think - have you told us name choices for your little man yet?*


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifGOOD LUCK MOLLY!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gif


----------



## LunaLady

Just a few more hours, now!! Just 40 minutes until her appointment starts; so probably just about two hours until WE GET TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

And to brag some more about my cloth diaper finds... just found a lady selling a brand new set of 45 organic cloth diapers and 25 wraps for $50 or 34 euros. WOOHOO! My baby will be totally outfitted for just under $100. :dance:
I'm still going to get a picture of it all to show you :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.

Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

*taps foot* I'm awaiting Molly's news come on molly we're all on tenterhooks!! :blue: or :pink:?!


----------



## kit_cat

Molleeeeeeeeeee.......I can't wait another minute....tell all!! Please? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:

Hell no..B can't go! She is a VIT (Very Important Turtle) and simply not allowed to leave..so there :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

It's a BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It's a BOY!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :yipee:

Oh I'm soooooo pleased that it is indeed little Leo kicking away in there!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

Absolutely fantastic news m'love...you all must be over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...your OH must be so relieved that he's finally going to get some back up :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:

YAY!! Oh I bet your on :cloud9: now aren't you!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey B....what a beautiful pic of you and Holly!! Is that you sporting your new haircut or is it just tied back? Love it either way :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pere-et-fils-293.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pere-et-fils-293.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pere-et-fils-293.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pere-et-fils-293.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> It's a BOY!!!!!!!

Oh Molly! Congratulations! :yippee: :wohoo: such a good news! I can't believe it! I bet you are truly on :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hey B....what a beautiful pic of you and Holly!! Is that you sporting your new haircut or is it just tied back? Love it either way :flower:

Thanks:flower: It's just tied back, 'twas hot and we were doing sand pit afterwards:haha: Please excuse me, I have more Molly excitement to vent...:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

WOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!:wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for team :blue:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Luna!* all that talk of ex's, I've only had DH's ex over this evening, delaying my return to BnB:dohh: She was delivering a present DSS the younger made for DH's B'day!Probably just an excuse to come and spy on me:haha:


----------



## addie25

Yay congrats a boy yayayayayayayaya


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:

That's kind, I too in the initial shock and sadness thought 'but what if I have to now strike out in the world alone and leave my TTCing and breeding Turtles to do their thing, which is no longer my thing?' And then I hit myself over the head with a tree trunk for being such a drama queen, friends are friends whatever their objectives/topics of conversation. As for the deadline- well DH kept his side of the bargain that we shook hands on one sunny day back in August, and unfortunately things didn't work out:shrug: So Mission Baby ends here I'm afraid, but not Turtle Friendship.

M' mam made me laugh- we've exchanged texts since she works nights being a theatre luvvy, and she just steamrollers over everything my DearMr.Organised DH says about babymaking! Tonight she texted that one'll stick eventually, and says PAH! to DH's deadline, he'll have his wicked way with me and Bingo!:haha:I nuv my mummy:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And really you've just got to laugh, it did make me laugh in the bath tonight. Soooo, Imagine. I've spent 2 days and most of a night calculating beta numbers and comparing line densities on tests etc etc and I come to the conclusion that if my beta is around 200 then despite it being low there's still a chance that it's just a sluggish boy but all will be fine.:flower: So imagine my face when I saw '37' on the paper.:shock: 'Oh they've made an error and the 0 is missing after the 7':haha: Poofucks I don't think so! But it was kind of funny as well as sad, it was just sooo way out of the Happy Zone:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:
> 
> That's kind, I too in the initial shock and sadness thought 'but what if I have to now strike out in the world alone and leave my TTCing and breeding Turtles to do their thing, which is no longer my thing?' And then I hit myself over the head with a tree trunk for being such a drama queen, friends are friends whatever their objectives/topics of conversation. As for the deadline- well DH kept his side of the bargain that we shook hands on one sunny day back in August, and unfortunately things didn't work out:shrug: So Mission Baby ends here I'm afraid, but not Turtle Friendship.
> 
> M' mam made me laugh- we've exchanged texts since she works nights being a theatre luvvy, and she just steamrollers over everything my DearMr.Organised DH says about babymaking! Tonight she texted that one'll stick eventually, and says PAH! to DH's deadline, he'll have his wicked way with me and Bingo!:haha:I nuv my mummy:hugs:Click to expand...

Your mum is of course right :thumbup: Mum's always are :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And really you've just got to laugh, it did make me laugh in the bath tonight. Soooo, Imagine. I've spent 2 days and most of a night calculating beta numbers and comparing line densities on tests etc etc and I come to the conclusion that if my beta is around 200 then despite it being low there's still a chance that it's just a sluggish boy but all will be fine.:flower: So imagine my face when I saw '37' on the paper.:shock: 'Oh they've made an error and the 0 is missing after the 7':haha: Poofucks I don't think so! But it was kind of funny as well as sad, it was just sooo way out of the Happy Zone:shrug:

Och Bethany...I'm sorry :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

I fell asleep for a 'quick' nap after I posted last and JUST NOW WOKE UP and rushed to the computer to check and ....

*YAY FOR MOLLY AND MR. MOLLY!!!!!!   

YAY FOR LITTLE LEO!!!!!!!   

YAY FOR A BABY BOY!!!!!!!!!!   *


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:
> 
> That's kind, I too in the initial shock and sadness thought 'but what if I have to now strike out in the world alone and leave my TTCing and breeding Turtles to do their thing, which is no longer my thing?' And then I hit myself over the head with a tree trunk for being such a drama queen, friends are friends whatever their objectives/topics of conversation. As for the deadline- well DH kept his side of the bargain that we shook hands on one sunny day back in August, and unfortunately things didn't work out:shrug: So Mission Baby ends here I'm afraid, but not Turtle Friendship.
> 
> M' mam made me laugh- we've exchanged texts since she works nights being a theatre luvvy, and she just steamrollers over everything my DearMr.Organised DH says about babymaking! Tonight she texted that one'll stick eventually, and says PAH! to DH's deadline, he'll have his wicked way with me and Bingo!:haha:I nuv my mummy:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your mum is of course right :thumbup: Mum's always are :winkwink:Click to expand...

In just a few weeks you will "always be right" Kit:thumbup: My pregnant-just-moved-away-park friend said something so sweet on the phone today- that I'm sure to have another child since I'm such a kind and gentle mother:smug: Which is very lovely to hear and pumped my ego nicely but I know it doesn't work like that.:nope: Just yesterday I was at the park with this cow of a mother who let her brat children menace me and Holly and totally ignored her kids and if she did talk to them it was to scream at them and I'm sure she had no trouble getting pregnant:growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, lots of hugs for you - and your mom is right; you're not out. You are out when YOU WANT to be out. I'm sure your DH wouldn't be super mad if you fell pregnant with The True Emily. He'd be just as overjoyed as you :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly..Trin says congratulations on discovering little Leo!! :happydance:

She also sends her love to everyone and hopes to get her laptop back maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me have pics for you all:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Me have pics for you all:happydance:

YES!!!! :thumbup: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Molly..Trin says congratulations on discovering little Leo!! :happydance:
> 
> She also sends her love to everyone and hopes to get her laptop back maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.

I nuv Trin:hugs: I also nuv saying nuv, thanks Erin:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:
> 
> That's kind, I too in the initial shock and sadness thought 'but what if I have to now strike out in the world alone and leave my TTCing and breeding Turtles to do their thing, which is no longer my thing?' And then I hit myself over the head with a tree trunk for being such a drama queen, friends are friends whatever their objectives/topics of conversation. As for the deadline- well DH kept his side of the bargain that we shook hands on one sunny day back in August, and unfortunately things didn't work out:shrug: So Mission Baby ends here I'm afraid, but not Turtle Friendship.
> 
> M' mam made me laugh- we've exchanged texts since she works nights being a theatre luvvy, and she just steamrollers over everything my DearMr.Organised DH says about babymaking! Tonight she texted that one'll stick eventually, and says PAH! to DH's deadline, he'll have his wicked way with me and Bingo!:haha:I nuv my mummy:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your mum is of course right :thumbup: Mum's always are :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> In just a few weeks you will "always be right" Kit:thumbup: My pregnant-just-moved-away-park friend said something so sweet on the phone today- that I'm sure to have another child since I'm such a kind and gentle mother:smug: Which is very lovely to hear and pumped my ego nicely but I know it doesn't work like that.:nope: Just yesterday I was at the park with this cow of a mother who let her brat children menace me and Holly and totally ignored her kids and if she did talk to them it was to scream at them and I'm sure she had no trouble getting pregnant:growlmad:Click to expand...

I know...grossly unfair and I know whenever I see a mother such as you describe i think to myself "what on earth did that child do to deserve that for a mum??" :nope: I wish life was fair and logical because if it was, you'd already have Emily.....and I'd be rich! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Me have pics for you all:happydance:

Goody!! :flower::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly..Trin says congratulations on discovering little Leo!! :happydance:
> 
> She also sends her love to everyone and hopes to get her laptop back maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I nuv Trin:hugs: I also nuv saying nuv, thanks Erin:flower:Click to expand...

I nuv saying it too..in fact, we nuv Erin for giving us this word :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

FOR YOU CRUNCH!!:flower: Holly-smug-monkey-pants-in-a-leather-armchair in the scan waiting room. Gobbling her meatballs in a Japanese restaurant, strolling on the train platform and people watching on the train. My Golly she stares at people- *Jaynie* and *Sarachka!* Hollinka would so love to sit and bitch with you from a café:haha:
 



Attached Files:







030.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2









037.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 2









018.JPG
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LunaLady

So cute! I love her little sun hat! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: The second pic - in the restaurant I think - looks like Holly is addressing an audience...perhaps facilitating a terribly important meeting :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> So cute! I love her little sun hat! :dance:

How are you feeling today Luna...hopefully this is a better day?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And DA SANDPIT!!:happydance: 1) Chillaxin wiv Monkey in da pit. 2)Burying legs in da pit. 3) Monkey thinking he's on the beach:haha:
 



Attached Files:







085.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 2









059.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









047.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :haha: The second pic - in the restaurant I think - looks like Holly is addressing an audience...perhaps facilitating a terribly important meeting :thumbup:

Yes, when she's Prime Minister that photo will be in all the Biographies, the early leadership potential and all that :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holly ..... in order for there to be a 'deadline' he has to use condoms :) and the likelyhood is...he wants an emily just as much as you do so he will probably not use condoms and then one month will be oh look whats happened :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Last pics- my new purchases...Green dress (needs ironing) Beige shoes (to go with my wedding bag) The cheapo ones I got from Zara for the wedding are actually unwearably uncomfortable, especially for someone who walks as much as I do, my shoes are my car! So I got a good quality Geox pair, very neutral, not glamorous but at least I'll be able to wear them! And an amusing one I took for you all of me on my exercise bike in the junk filled garage, so you know where I go and hide out to pedal:haha:
 



Attached Files:







143.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









151.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3









140-1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









156.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Holly ..... in order for there to be a 'deadline' he has to use condoms :) and the likelyhood is...he wants an emily just as much as you do so he will probably not use condoms and then one month will be oh look whats happened :)

Ha ha you're right! He don't want no Emily but he deffo wants lots of good shagging without condoms- and as you say, 'oh look what's happened'! This is my mum's theory too:shrug: Oh we shall see. I'm a bit poofucked about it all for the mo, I'll analyse things in a month or few. For now we must live and be merry:flower: Is your hamster doing ok?


----------



## Crunchie

Hey kit ! Lovely to see you back ....

I luv nuv wuv those pictures sweet monkey - Holly is amazing 

Hugs to you x


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I am such a DORK!:dohh: I've managed to get alot done, on my own with no car and a toddler in tow- blood tests, scans, B'day presents etc...BUT I've neglected one important thing, I've just started bleeding properly thanks to the bike and the bath (mission accomplished:thumbup:) but have forgotten to buy sanitary towels:dohh::dohh::dohh: 

:-kI shall cut rectangles from Holly's nappys, now if that isn't thinking outside of the box I don't know what is:bunny:


----------



## Sarachka

CNGRATS Molly!! That is wonderful news! I wanna hear all about your reaction when they told you!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey kit ! Lovely to see you back ....
> 
> I luv nuv wuv those pictures sweet monkey - Holly is amazing
> 
> Hugs to you x

Ahh thanks Crunchie although we're still not finished upstairs so I reserve the right to go off radar just a smidge longer over the next week or two I think. 

How are you doing anyway? Is all well in the land of Crunchipoos?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG I am such a DORK!:dohh: I've managed to get alot done, on my own with no car and a toddler in tow- blood tests, scans, B'day presents etc...BUT I've neglected one important thing, I've just started bleeding properly thanks to the bike and the bath (mission accomplished:thumbup:) but have forgotten to buy sanitary towels:dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> :-kI shall cut rectangles from Holly's nappys, now if that isn't thinking outside of the box I don't know what is:bunny:

DOH! Ah well, it's no sweat to a resourceful munkie such as yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Kitty pops ! 

I think I can excuse you for a few days .... suppose ! 

Been busy, the weather has been so lovely but I do have very swollen frankenfeet becuase of it !!!


Oh I had a fish pedicure yesterday .... Bizarre !!!
When can we see pics xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> CNGRATS Molly!! That is wonderful news! I wanna hear all about your reaction when they told you!

Me too! I bet she cried:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kitty pops !
> 
> I think I can excuse you for a few days .... suppose !
> 
> Been busy, the weather has been so lovely but I do have very swollen frankenfeet becuase of it !!!
> 
> 
> Oh I had a fish pedicure yesterday .... Bizarre !!!
> When can we see pics xxx

Ooo, I've heard of these fish pedicures...so did it do the job? Are your frankenfeet now silky smoothe? It must feel very weird?

I might be at a stage where I can post some nursery pics tomorrow although it's not completely finished.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Kitty pops !
> 
> I think I can excuse you for a few days .... suppose !
> 
> Been busy, the weather has been so lovely but I do have very swollen frankenfeet becuase of it !!!
> 
> 
> Oh I had a fish pedicure yesterday .... Bizarre !!!
> When can we see pics xxx

The nibbly fish thing? My mum went with my niece for one of those, said it was weird too!!


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I gotta go to bed now...this heat is making me so sleepy and lethargic - not that I'm complaining, just can't keep my eyes open :sleep:

Good night and hopefully "see" you all tomorrow.

Lots of love and hugs :kiss::hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

My hamster is still alive :shock: I have discovered a sore on her underbelly now she has allowed me to pick her up without her savaging me, and I gave her a lukewarm bath today to make her feel a bit better and then rubbed her with the towel she seems a little off still i'm hoping she will recover! If not then hey ho! its life i spose :shrug: Lovely shoes too :D


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> My hamster is still alive :shock: I have discovered a sore on her underbelly now she has allowed me to pick her up without her savaging me, and I gave her a lukewarm bath today to make her feel a bit better and then rubber her with the towel she seems a little of still i'm hoping she will recover! If not then hey ho! its life i spose :shrug: Lovely shoes too :D

Glad the little furry one is hanging in there. You're so good with them. I wouldn't know to bathe a hamster!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie what size are your feet when they're swollen? Size 9000? :tease:


----------



## firstbaby25

I want pics too :) B I'm glad you're staying and I agree with your French friend. You should do what I do 'I'm not trying and he's not preventing' :haha: though I think that's sarachka's phrase! You are such a lovely mum that it mist be in your future. Plus you do have Holly to focus on, it definitely would be worse should your dh have set a deadline for the first... Every cloud and all that. 

I'm in bed already! Shattered from an exciting day on the bikes and walking the dogs and Molly's little boy :cloud9: it's emotionally exhausticating this thread and we are so lucky to be turtles... I think we do a reet good job at virtual pals! So
I'm excited you're sticking around B.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly..Trin says congratulations on discovering little Leo!! :happydance:
> 
> She also sends her love to everyone and hopes to get her laptop back maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I nuv Trin:hugs: I also nuv saying nuv, thanks Erin:flower:Click to expand...

:cloud9: i nuv you all and erin too :cloud9: I did pass on trins message for you didn't I? She sent lOts of love to you bethanypants.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly..Trin says congratulations on discovering little Leo!! :happydance:
> 
> She also sends her love to everyone and hopes to get her laptop back maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I nuv Trin:hugs: I also nuv saying nuv, thanks Erin:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I nuv saying it too..in fact, we nuv Erin for giving us this word :kiss:Click to expand...

I could be close to crying haven't seen Erin yet this weekend and I miss her so. I go away with the madam herself a week today :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> My hamster is still alive :shock: I have discovered a sore on her underbelly now she has allowed me to pick her up without her savaging me, and I gave her a lukewarm bath today to make her feel a bit better and then rubber her with the towel she seems a little of still i'm hoping she will recover! If not then hey ho! its life i spose :shrug: Lovely shoes too :D

Wow you're a good hamster nurse. I've had 3 hamsters in the past few years, Ivan, Tolstoy and Tarzan. Ivan and Tolstoy were longhaired ones and very fragile and died young and there was nothing we could do; so for the 3rd I got a tougher short-haired breed and he survived 3yrs. But each time they fell sick it was the end, all or nothing for my little fellows!! I hope she gets better:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

omg yay Molly for baby boy!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! hey were like twins 2 girls and a boy! :happydance:

Holly im glad its not ectopic and hope you are doing ok, love the sanitary towel invention! And the photos are brilliant, i love coming on to see lots of photos :) lots of hugs for you x

hello everyone else, i havent caught up properly so i hope everyone is ok, me and OH went out to our old home town today to see some friends and we came back to my neighbour telling us that the garage light was on :( this has left me uneasy, due to a stalker ex and i had left my back windows open, so im all panicked even though we have checked all the house, nothings missing its just odd, obviously someone went in there.
anyway i hope everyone else is good :) xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Kitty pops !
> 
> I think I can excuse you for a few days .... suppose !
> 
> Been busy, the weather has been so lovely but I do have very swollen frankenfeet becuase of it !!!
> 
> 
> Oh I had a fish pedicure yesterday .... Bizarre !!!
> When can we see pics xxx

What was the fish pedicure like? I want one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kitty:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit. :sleep: well can't wait for pics of this beautiful baby cat nursery :cloud9: 

I also had something else to sat oh yes. Holly is gorgeous such a French-English Rose :thumbup: I love all your photos especially the thumbup silly garage one :D when is Thierry back? Do you EVER call him Terry to piss him off?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Night kit. :sleep: well can't wait for pics of this beautiful baby cat nursery :cloud9:
> 
> I also had something else to sat oh yes. Holly is gorgeous such a French-English Rose :thumbup: I love all your photos especially the thumbup silly garage one :D when is Thierry back? Do you EVER call him Terry to piss him off?

:rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG Jaynie you just made me guffaw out loud then! ALLLLLLL my UK friends call him TERRY!! But when they see him they say 'aw'right Terry?' and snigger, but of course poor Terry doesn't get any of it and says 'Yesss I'm verrie well Zankyoo' :awww:


----------



## addie25

Holly: Im glad it is not looking ectopic. This way if it is to happens it is natural, just a late period. Is there a chance that things can turn around and levels can rise??? Did the nurse say? I will think of u and hope that is a possibility. I know you are a strong turtle, we are here for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> night kit. :sleep: Well can't wait for pics of this beautiful baby cat nursery :cloud9:
> 
> I also had something else to sat oh yes. Holly is gorgeous such a french-english rose :thumbup: I love all your photos especially the thumbup silly garage one :d when is thierry back? Do you ever call him terry to piss him off?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Omg jaynie you just made me guffaw out loud then! Alllllll my uk friends call him terry!! But when they see him they say 'aw'right terry?' and snigger, but of course poor terry doesn't get any of it and says 'yesss i'm verrie well zankyoo' :awww:Click to expand...

lololololol zankyoo ...... My mom puts z's before her words and h and also adds an s to everything (she is from france) its so funny and cute!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So cute! I love her little sun hat! :dance:
> 
> How are you feeling today Luna...hopefully this is a better day?Click to expand...

Feeling pretty good! Just came in from a nap out in the sun in the back yard. Was nice. Although, DH needs to pick up the dog poo! :haha:

Just a tad queezy today, but I'll take it! Better than feeling super vommy! :thumbup:

I know you've just gone to bed, so here's for you when you awaken from your slumber:
How are you doing these days my dear? I hope you're not getting too super uncomfortable. I think we need another pot pic! Been a while, me thinks!


----------



## addie25

SO the birth control I was put on for IVF is kicking in. I am starting to have some mood swings. I was angry before for no particular reason and I know its from the pill!!! I can not wait to be off it. God help me and my family when I start the ivf injections :dohh: then mood swings will really be kicking in. I think bc I know its coming I can control it. I was angry but I did not snap at anyone bc I understood it must be the pill. :thumbup:My family appreciated that. LOL


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Holly: Im glad it is not looking ectopic. This way if it is to happens it is natural, just a late period. Is there a chance that things can turn around and levels can rise??? Did the nurse say? I will think of u and hope that is a possibility. I know you are a strong turtle, we are here for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Funnily enough my scan lady is always_ overly_ optimistic since when I was preggars with Holly she was so pessimistic about her measurements that I think she's now trying to make it up to me!:haha: This is the second time in a row I've been telling my docs to get real! I don't think they Google enough:shrug: To be honest I'm hoping for descending levels, since a miscarriage without complication is obviously preferable. But all will be fine- I'm bleeding good and well with no pain and no lingering heartache :thumbup: 'Tis just a little accident of nature:flower:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly: Im glad it is not looking ectopic. This way if it is to happens it is natural, just a late period. Is there a chance that things can turn around and levels can rise??? Did the nurse say? I will think of u and hope that is a possibility. I know you are a strong turtle, we are here for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Funnily enough my scan lady is always_ overly_ optimistic since when I was preggars with Holly she was so pessimistic about her measurements that I think she's now trying to make it up to me!:haha: This is the second time in a row I've been telling my docs to get real! I don't think they Google enough:shrug: To be honest I'm hoping for descending levels, since a miscarriage without complication is obviously preferable. But all will be fine- I'm bleeding good and well with no pain and no heartache :thumbup: 'Tis just a little accident of nature:flower:Click to expand...

You are in such great spirits. I should take a lesson from you. You are so strong!


----------



## addie25

AND LOLOLOL NOOO DOCTORS DO NOT GOOGLE ENOUGH. Sometimes I think I know more than them!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## addie25

The first thing my doctor always says to me is " Is there a point in me going over what this means or did you already google all the facts":shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:kiss:Good night lovelies:hugs:

Rebel wild late night for me but no DH and no Beanie to worry about! But I do have to be at the Lab first thing for the poo beta so better get some shut-eye:sleep: I might wear my NOOOO SHOOOOS to walk to the lab, with my old Converse in the bottom of the pushchair in case of blisters:haha: That will give the mission some purpose at least, breaking in new shoes! 

Sweet dreams all:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well Holly :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> AND LOLOLOL NOOO DOCTORS DO NOT GOOGLE ENOUGH. Sometimes I think I know more than them!!!!!!! :rofl:

My GP is hilarious! I go to him once a year to get my Sports Aptitude Test for club and license purposes, then one time I went to him with a vague illness- I can't even remember what it was, a flu or something I guess.He spent the whole time Googling stuff:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly: Im glad it is not looking ectopic. This way if it is to happens it is natural, just a late period. Is there a chance that things can turn around and levels can rise??? Did the nurse say? I will think of u and hope that is a possibility. I know you are a strong turtle, we are here for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Funnily enough my scan lady is always_ overly_ optimistic since when I was preggars with Holly she was so pessimistic about her measurements that I think she's now trying to make it up to me!:haha: This is the second time in a row I've been telling my docs to get real! I don't think they Google enough:shrug: To be honest I'm hoping for descending levels, since a miscarriage without complication is obviously preferable. But all will be fine- I'm bleeding good and well with no pain and no heartache :thumbup: 'Tis just a little accident of nature:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You are in such great spirits. I should take a lesson from you. You are so strong!Click to expand...

Addie you went through a 'veritable enfer'- to use the French. An early miscarriage involves no ethical choice, everything is decided in advance. Your situation was/is so different, so much harder, and you're doing just brilliantly:hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> AND LOLOLOL NOOO DOCTORS DO NOT GOOGLE ENOUGH. Sometimes I think I know more than them!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> My GP is hilarious! I go to him once a year to get my Sports Aptitude Test for club and license purposes, then one time I went to him with a vague illness- I can't even remember what it was, a flu or something I guess.He spent the whole time Googling stuff:haha:Click to expand...

LOL I always wondered if that is what they are doing on their fancy phones!!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> AND LOLOLOL NOOO DOCTORS DO NOT GOOGLE ENOUGH. Sometimes I think I know more than them!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> My GP is hilarious! I go to him once a year to get my Sports Aptitude Test for club and license purposes, then one time I went to him with a vague illness- I can't even remember what it was, a flu or something I guess.He spent the whole time Googling stuff:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I always wondered if that is what they are doing on their fancy phones!!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Mine does it blatently on his big computer screen and I peer round and grin at him:haha:


----------



## addie25

Thats 2 funny. My DH came home and was all cuddly and now he is taking a nap! I was so excited to cuddle and then he was like ok thats all good night :dohh: He loves to take naps when he gets home from work (that god I am the one that will get pregnant and not him bc he would sleep 24 hours of the day :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

But at this point I will confess I quite fancy my GP:blush: He's a specialist Sports Doctor so in his day he did alot of sport but has got a bit chubby over the years I've known him (15 yrs now:wacko:) but still has an amazing seductive capacity:cloud9::blush: He once had to look at some cysts I have around my bikini line area:cloud9::blush: My DH worries far more about the day I have to visit my doctor than my ex since he knows all about my little doc fantasies:haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:
> 
> That's kind, I too in the initial shock and sadness thought 'but what if I have to now strike out in the world alone and leave my TTCing and breeding Turtles to do their thing, which is no longer my thing?' And then I hit myself over the head with a tree trunk for being such a drama queen, friends are friends whatever their objectives/topics of conversation. As for the deadline- well DH kept his side of the bargain that we shook hands on one sunny day back in August, and unfortunately things didn't work out:shrug: So Mission Baby ends here I'm afraid, but not Turtle Friendship.
> 
> M' mam made me laugh- we've exchanged texts since she works nights being a theatre luvvy, and she just steamrollers over everything my DearMr.Organised DH says about babymaking! Tonight she texted that one'll stick eventually, and says PAH! to DH's deadline, he'll have his wicked way with me and Bingo!:haha:I nuv my mummy:hugs:Click to expand...

Did I miss something when I was gone for that month? What deadline? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:
> 
> That's kind, I too in the initial shock and sadness thought 'but what if I have to now strike out in the world alone and leave my TTCing and breeding Turtles to do their thing, which is no longer my thing?' And then I hit myself over the head with a tree trunk for being such a drama queen, friends are friends whatever their objectives/topics of conversation. As for the deadline- well DH kept his side of the bargain that we shook hands on one sunny day back in August, and unfortunately things didn't work out:shrug: So Mission Baby ends here I'm afraid, but not Turtle Friendship.
> 
> M' mam made me laugh- we've exchanged texts since she works nights being a theatre luvvy, and she just steamrollers over everything my DearMr.Organised DH says about babymaking! Tonight she texted that one'll stick eventually, and says PAH! to DH's deadline, he'll have his wicked way with me and Bingo!:haha:I nuv my mummy:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did I miss something when I was gone for that month? What deadline? :shrug:Click to expand...

Well the deadline was the 22nd April- DH's 44th or 45th (OMG I CAN'T REMEMBER HOW OLD MY DH IS:dohh:) B'day. He don't wanna try from today until ever. So I'm going to accept that and pray in my deep heart of hearts that a little something wriggles it's way into me nonetheless:shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Molly! I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Bethany. If dh sticks to deadline banter are you still gonna talk to us? I do hope so I'll be very :sad2: if you leave us :hugs:
> 
> That's kind, I too in the initial shock and sadness thought 'but what if I have to now strike out in the world alone and leave my TTCing and breeding Turtles to do their thing, which is no longer my thing?' And then I hit myself over the head with a tree trunk for being such a drama queen, friends are friends whatever their objectives/topics of conversation. As for the deadline- well DH kept his side of the bargain that we shook hands on one sunny day back in August, and unfortunately things didn't work out:shrug: So Mission Baby ends here I'm afraid, but not Turtle Friendship.
> 
> M' mam made me laugh- we've exchanged texts since she works nights being a theatre luvvy, and she just steamrollers over everything my DearMr.Organised DH says about babymaking! Tonight she texted that one'll stick eventually, and says PAH! to DH's deadline, he'll have his wicked way with me and Bingo!:haha:I nuv my mummy:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did I miss something when I was gone for that month? What deadline? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well the deadline was the 22nd April- DH's 44th or 45th (OMG I CAN'T REMEMBER HOW OLD MY DH IS:dohh:) B'day. He don't wanna try from today until ever. So I'm going to accept that and pray in my deep heart of hearts that a little something wriggles it's way into me nonetheless:shrug:Click to expand...

I think you will have an OOPS baby as I call them when it is not planned. Just buy lots of naughty outfits :haha: andddddd it will happen I know it!!!!


----------



## addie25

Well I am all alone on B&B 

I am trying to think of what to do tomorrow :shrug: Today I took a ride with my mom and mother-in-law to see the beach house (they are adding extra rooms to it and are almost done) Hopefully in 3 weeks it will be all ready to go. I am so excited to get away and relax with DH and family there. Its so peaceful to hear the waves from your bedroom. That is just what I need after the year I have had. I am still trying to figure out why I was supposed to work in the hell I worked in this year and loose a baby in the same year??? Maybe I will never figure that out. All I know is I am grateful that people dedicate their lives to helping people in my situation and will give me and DH our healthy babies soon!!!

After DH wakes up from his nap I think we will go get some dinner. i am excited to just be with him tonight. I have been seeing one of my friends every day this week (she works with me and is also on spring break) but it will be nice to just be with DH!!! Hope everyone is having nice :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How to make your own sanitary towels at 1am :haha: GOODNIGHT!:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









003.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

You are so creative!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA This is the longest week ever!!!!!! It is taking 4ever to get to Wednesday!!!! OK I am going to wake up DH.....OK no I am not...( I said that out loud as I was typing it and he said "not getting up") :shrug: TIRED MAN!!! It is 1:30am in England now and 8:30pm here everyone is :sleep:

I went back and read some earlier posts and I was reading some dreams that I had when I was pregnant about Harry Potter and how the nurses would not give me any medication bc when they came in my hospital room they wanted to watch Harry Potter on my TV instead of doing their job :shrug: Such an odd dream!!! I miss the crazy dreams you have when your pregnant and the food cravings. I can not wait to get those back when I get pregnant with my healthy baby!!!!

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA soo bored wish DH would wake up...How about one of you lovely ladies wake up Wake up!!!  Did that do the trick??? ANYONE AWAKE OVER THERE IN ENGLAND??? 

Guess not OK well maybe Ill take a little nap. Maybe DH will wake up if I fall asleep and start rolling around as I usually do when I am sleeping!

Talk to you all in the AM:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> CNGRATS Molly!! That is wonderful news! I wanna hear all about your reaction when they told you!
> 
> Me too! I bet she cried:hugs:Click to expand...

Now I feel badly... I'm about to disappoint you both. :( 

I did not cry. I was watching the screen and she (the sonographer) scrolled from head to bottom and said, "Well..." I obediently zoned in on the between the leggies shot and said, "That. That. That is a boy part!" She said, "It looks to be that way." My OH began pumping his fist like a crazed college sport fan and half yelled, "YES!" About at this time, the shock wore off for me and I started laughing. Oh grabbed my hand, gave it a good squeeze, and then first kissed me and then my belly (away from the gel :haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

Well lady turts, I have a rager of a headache but here is the doc update....

I have gained 5 pounds/2.26kg since my last OB appointment, so a total of 10 pounds thus far. Perfectly normal. :thumbup: Baby weighs 13oz and is in the 73rd percentile- big boy from what the doctor says. :hugs: 

NOW FOR YOU HOLLY. I spoke to my doctor... she said, "Funny you should mention all this to me..." And then proceeded to tell me they found sugars in my urine today, she asked me what I had for lunch and I told her every detail. Long story short, she diagnosed me with hypoglycemia; the opposite of GD. :shrug: I told her my Aunt (which is actually you :haha:) urged me to talk to her about the things I was feeling. She said that it was good that I did. So you have a good pat on the back there Miss Hollymustbefeelingquitesmugpants. :smug: 

Thank you for pushing me to tell her... all of you really. Big :hugs:

All right. Headache is winning. I have to go but I will post scan pics tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello luvleys missin you all I have been crap at keepin up this week with one thing and another sorry 

Bethany I'm goin to pm you as soon as I get a min to myself so I'm not distracted thinking of you and you and holly look totally mummy + bebe a'licious !! In pic on avater

We had a lovely day yesterday with our friends we met up and trundled over to the caravan we had a lovely bbq and off crabbing today !!

Will check in later ladies I promise

Can someone plz fill me in on the last couple of days happenings ??

Like where is trin how is kit and sara and jaynie any pee news??

Addie I tried to post yesterday but didn't and I want you to know I'm sooooo damn happy you are getting ivf started asap love you all babygirls xx


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit. :sleep: well can't wait for pics of this beautiful baby cat nursery :cloud9:
> 
> I also had something else to sat oh yes. Holly is gorgeous such a French-English Rose :thumbup: I love all your photos especially the thumbup silly garage one :D when is Thierry back? Do you EVER call him Terry to piss him off?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG Jaynie you just made me guffaw out loud then! ALLLLLLL my UK friends call him TERRY!! But when they see him they say 'aw'right Terry?' and snigger, but of course poor Terry doesn't get any of it and says 'Yesss I'm verrie well Zankyoo' :awww:Click to expand...

:rofl: I ask because of Thierry Henry :thumbup: we used to call him Terry and pronounce the 'h' :lol: 

We had summer storms last night I literally fell asleep with my phone in my hands and forgot my manners as well as saying g'night!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Had my blood test and there was a poor pregnant lady doing the O'Sullivan test there:haha:

That's odd Molly that she save you a diagnosis just like that without a bloodtest or sugar tolerance test given that you had sugar in your urine.:-k Since hypoglycemie goes hand in hand with hyperglycemie, I had tons of hypo moments on account of the GD, with the tingly lips and feeling faint because my sugar wasn't regulated and went from too high to too low:shrug: And your headaches are a bit suspect as a GD sign, but that's good if your doc is sure it isn't related:thumbup: I'm just a worrymonkeypants and would want more evidence:haha: 

And sooo fab that he has boy parts!:happydance:

I'm going to do some domestic chores and make myself a barbecue lunch then go rollerblading I think...


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't know that summer storms and me falling asleep are related but I wanted to hare as I do love the summer storms. We were like storm chasers extraordinaire!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly :ninja: the 000 post :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello jayniebabe:hi: we need some storms here to water the garden:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly :ninja: the 000 post :thumbup:

:ninja::thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

It was awesome! :hi: no forks of lightning though. Just flashes. But it was still awesome and they held true to the April showers theory that we shall have a nicer summer. You back already from beta testing poofucking? Did it go ok?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, I'm off to do random stuff like housework and gift wrapping for DH. And drink strong non pregnant person's coffee:coffee: 

Have lovely Saturdays all, and *Kit* pleeeeease post nursery pics today, fank-yooo:flower: And the red room. And *Luna* your India room? Where is that pic you've promised us for so long?:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> It was awesome! :hi: no forks of lightning though. Just flashes. But it was still awesome and they held true to the April showers theory that we shall have a nicer summer. You back already from beta testing poofucking? Did it go ok?

It was actually quite fun because I suddenly remembered I have a baby seat on the bike:dohh: So we had a lovely morning sunny ride:thumbup: Holly sat on my lap while I had it done and all the ladies there were very friendly and I can call for the results in an hour or so.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love a good crashing thunder storm, so long as I'm not out in the middle of a high field:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

alright lovers! I'm up early bc Elton John my webdesign pimp called me at 8:30 on a Saturday morning!! Ugh!

So i might as well creepy out of bed and leave OH snoring and come and be productive on le internet. 

Holly your day sounds lovely. I know you remember all this when you get a bit sad. You have Holly, you have beautiful country side, and only ONE bike seat. I think the universe wants you to pour all your time and energy into Hollinka bc she's going to discover the cure for Aids AND cancer.


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

Ahhh, had a great sleep last night till about 3am when the cat decided she wanted us up! :shock: She catterwauled (sp?) for about an hour or so..I think it's senility the poor thing :nope: but good practice for dealing with broken sleep :thumbup: My bladder helps me out there too :wacko:

Anyway, OH is having a long lie in - now that really is a shocker as he just doesn't really ever. He's always on the go and busy and a million miles an hour so I'm glad he's zzzzzzzzzzz'ing late :thumbup: He's worked so hard in the house and really is doing the lion's share of everything :hugs: You should see the bathroom....actually no you shouldn't. It's scary messy right now with almost everything ripped out, tiles off the wall etc. I might actually take a pic so you can see a before and after. 

Jaynie..we were forecast some rain which didn't materialise...maybe you got our share too? I love watching lightening storms :happydance:

Molly...well :ninja: in there for the 27000th post!! That one is for little Leo :blue:

Ok, well, I'm going to go back as I think I have a few comments to make before I commence my day....

Nots and nots of nuv :hugs::kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im off to Lincoln to get some food for bbq cos have lots family over :cloud9:

tWO MORE SLEEPS AND IM A LIMEY! :wohoo::fool:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit. :sleep: well can't wait for pics of this beautiful baby cat nursery :cloud9:
> 
> I also had something else to sat oh yes. Holly is gorgeous such a French-English Rose :thumbup: I love all your photos especially the thumbup silly garage one :D when is Thierry back? Do you EVER call him Terry to piss him off?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG Jaynie you just made me guffaw out loud then! ALLLLLLL my UK friends call him TERRY!! But when they see him they say 'aw'right Terry?' and snigger, but of course poor Terry doesn't get any of it and says 'Yesss I'm verrie well Zankyoo' :awww:Click to expand...

Seeeee, he does speak English!!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> How to make your own sanitary towels at 1am :haha: GOODNIGHT!:kiss:

Did this involve sticky back plastic and a toilet roll holder? And do they double as clever Christmas tree decorations? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit. :sleep: well can't wait for pics of this beautiful baby cat nursery :cloud9:
> 
> I also had something else to sat oh yes. Holly is gorgeous such a French-English Rose :thumbup: I love all your photos especially the thumbup silly garage one :D when is Thierry back? Do you EVER call him Terry to piss him off?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG Jaynie you just made me guffaw out loud then! ALLLLLLL my UK friends call him TERRY!! But when they see him they say 'aw'right Terry?' and snigger, but of course poor Terry doesn't get any of it and says 'Yesss I'm verrie well Zankyoo' :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I ask because of Thierry Henry :thumbup: we used to call him Terry and pronounce the 'h' :lol:
> 
> We had summer storms last night I literally fell asleep with my phone in my hands and forgot my manners as well as saying g'night!Click to expand...

My OH used to call Thierry Henry "Ted Henry" which amused him no end :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> alright lovers! I'm up early bc Elton John my webdesign pimp called me at 8:30 on a Saturday morning!! Ugh!
> 
> So i might as well creepy out of bed and leave OH snoring and come and be productive on le internet.
> 
> Holly your day sounds lovely. I know you remember all this when you get a bit sad. You have Holly, you have beautiful country side, and only ONE bike seat. I think the universe wants you to pour all your time and energy into Hollinka bc she's going to discover the cure for Aids AND cancer.

I hope Elton is going to be paying the going rate..in fact isn't Saturday time and a half?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im off to Lincoln to get some food for bbq cos have lots family over :cloud9:
> 
> tWO MORE SLEEPS AND IM A LIMEY! :wohoo::fool:

Enjoy Clare...looks like another beautiful day for a BBQ :happydance:

My goodness..time is flying, a little lime already :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How to make your own sanitary towels at 1am :haha: GOODNIGHT!:kiss:
> 
> Did this involve sticky back plastic and a toilet roll holder? And do they double as clever Christmas tree decorations? :shrug:Click to expand...

I was worried that the younger turtles don't know Blue Peter and as for the American and South African ones...!:fool: God we so never had sticky back plastic in our house when I needed it, or double sided sellotape. And that nice pot of white glue with a brush. I'm going to buy loads of it so Holly doesn't have to suffer the hardships I did in my childhood:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I actually came on to announce good news...MY BETA HAS GONE DOWN TO 19!:wohoo: Who'd have thought I'd see the day I'd be happy to see Beta levels drop!:fool: Nothing complicated going on!

AND! Being a crazy poas experiment-aholic I'm going to wee on an IC, sensitive to 25 dooberyunits, and see if a line shows, since I know I'm at 19:haha: See just how early they pick it up!:happydance: Ooo I love a bit of science on a Saturday morning!

Done the laundry and the dishwasher and wrapped DH's presents, they look inviting :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm quite impressed, they're pretty sensitive since a line's come up already, and a clear one, not even a squinter:thumbup: Shame I don't have some digis and clearblues and frer's and allsorts, I could do a complete study on test sensitivity as a reference for all of us:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Judging by how dark the line is with a beta of 19 I reckon those IC's pick up really early, hence the squinters at 8dpo each time, they probably pick up at about 9 or 10 dooberyunits. I really think Clearblue should work on the Beta Monitor, like a blood sugar one, with just a finger prick you get your beta level. Bet it's piss easy at the lab how they test our blood for beta levels, I'm sure we could do it ourselves given a bit of apparatus:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly, sorry if this is an insesitive question- if there's nothing there on the scan, but there's hgc to produce a line - what is giving off hgc?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*sarachka* I meant to ask, what was that craft machine thing you mentioned?


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.carters.com/null/Turtle...lt,pd.html?cgid=carters-baby-boy-new-arrivals
*Molly Leo told me he needs this!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly, sorry if this is an insesitive question- if there's nothing there on the scan, but there's hgc to produce a line - what is giving off hgc?

Hmm:-k Give me a moment to make something up! The scan lady said yesterday that nothing shows up on a scan if your beta is less than 800 (I had a gestational sac last time but my beta was 700 and something, near enough 800) so maybe it's all just too ickle to see:shrug: I guess what's there now is just left over hcg working it's way out of my blood, like alcohol does, I have a kind of hcg hangover:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *sarachka* I meant to ask, what was that craft machine thing you mentioned?

Hollz I'm looking at two:
sizzix bigshot - which is a manual die cutting machine
and Cricut - which is WAY more expensive but electronic


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG OMG OMG! I have turtle mail from sarachka!:mail::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I haven't opened it yet, i'm sooo excited:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Fancypants envelope too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm overcome:cry::cry::cry: Remember that writing paper and envelope set Sarachka had with me on it? Sitting at my desk with books and paintbrushes and a model Eiffel Tower? Well she's sent me that.:cry: And a really cute little notepad, and a lovely funny letter on the most amazing Russian Doll paper, and a sweet Hello Kitty note:cry::cry::cry:

THANKYOU SOOOOO MUCH SARACHKA, I NUV IT ALL AND I NUV YOU:kiss:


----------



## addie25

Good Morning Turtles!!!! 


7:20 am here and I am wide awake ( must be because I went to bed at 8:30PM) :shrug: WEATHER says it is going to be 63 and rainy :dohh: Not one real nice day this spring break. Oh well. I hope some of you come back on soon. I am going to make some breakfast and come back and check. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

YAY :hi: Holly you are on!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fancy pants envelope...Russian Doll sellotape on the envelope that Sarachka put on just to make me jealous that she's got sellotape like that at home :brat::hissy::brat:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









008.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2









011.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> YAY :hi: Holly you are on!!!

Yep but not for long, decided to go cycling this afternoon with Holly and we're off in a mo:thumbup: 

FOR GENERAL TURTLE INTEREST-
IC's at a beta of 19, first pic taken after a minute or so, second one dry. You wouldn't miss the line.

Catch you later girls:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxx
Thanks again Sarachka:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0









009.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

That is so lovely!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Have a nice day!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See you later Addie:hugs:I have an 'impatient to go cycling' baby next to me!!:bike:


----------



## addie25

You better hurry up :haha: Have fun!


----------



## addie25

I was looking at old pictures and I found this one. This was my first boy friend :haha: Look at where we are sitting. We are in France (he is French) it was summer and I was 5. Only in France can two 5 year olds sit at a bar!!!! :haha:

You will have to look sideways bc I could not flip the picture :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

YAY glad it arrived. You strike me as someone who would appreciate pretty post-it notes, that's what that mini pad is. You can stick em around the place :)


----------



## addie25

sara they were so cute good find!!!!


----------



## addie25

So this morning I am cleaning my house and watching sex and the city. I love that show. Anyone watch it....I have every dvd it was a christmas gift one year.:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I am bored out of my mind!


----------



## addie25

Awwww do you have anything planned for today???? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry I mised you all :nope: sarachka what beautiful presents mine pale in comparison now. In fact I am slightly alarmed as I posted mine before you I hope it's not lost/broken/been stopped! I did wonder about writing 'dust enclosed' on the envelopes! :blush: :blush:

Addie that photo is lovely. I like France I do, did it at A level and everything! 

Trins messaged me again. Kit how are you speaking to her apart from telepathy?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm pretty bored sarachka and starving despite having sausage, beans, bacon and mushroom for breakfast :shrug:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm pretty bored sarachka and starving despite having sausage, beans, bacon and mushroom for breakfast :shrug:

MMM that sounds delish! I had eggs for breakfast :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

mmmmmm food Jaynie can i have some?


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE I am currently hand making you a card!!


----------



## addie25

I think I am just going to stay in and have a sex and the city marathon!!! I just washed my hair, am popping some pop corn and then I will sit down and watch!!! (Yes it is only 9:30am but I think pop corn is a must while watching Sex and the city)


----------



## mummyApril

im watching tinkerbell (and laughing to myself) i miss my girls :cry: i can still watch it without them right?


----------



## addie25

Yes you can watch it without them :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka :yipee: I'm well excited to receive said card! :wohoo: 

We've got the BBQ out :D despite the lack of sunshine since the storm :shrug:

Come on over April there's plenty of food :) 

I still can't believe Molly is having a :blue: bebe. Someone needs to drop a girl soon. I have a lot of pink wool! Ha!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie sounds a lovely day you have planned there. I so can't wait til we move in to our house and we don't have to come out all the time that will be nice but I bet this is us now maybe we're dead sociable! I've not watched sex and the city :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going out to a BBQ later too but I really don't feel like it. I'm just super bored and feel 'meh'


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie sounds a lovely day you have planned there. I so can't wait til we move in to our house and we don't have to come out all the time that will be nice but I bet this is us now maybe we're dead sociable! I've not watched sex and the city :nope:

I like going out but also enjoy my in days. I will probably head over to the mall a little later. It is raining out tho and my hair will get all messy curly. (I straighten my hair but it is naturally curley) DH and I are going out later and I do not want my hair a mess because I went out in this weather be4 we go out.


----------



## Sarachka

addie! i made this for you!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie.gif


----------



## addie25

Thats lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!! How do i get it onto my page again, i 4got.


----------



## kit_cat

I'm an aunty!!! :happydance:

Little Iona Freya McGregor came into the world this morning at around 5.45am (UK time) but 12.45am Canadian time. :cloud9:

I don't know much else but reading between the lines, both new mum and dad are traumatised and took till about 1.30pm (UK time) to let me and my mum know she had been born :shock: Sis has a hospital phobia and ended up having the baby in hospital rather than her lovely home birth she had planned :( I think this might have something to do with the trauma :wacko:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> I'm an aunty!!! :happydance:
> 
> Little Iona Freya McGregor came into the world this morning at around 5.45am (UK time) but 12.45am Canadian time. :cloud9:
> 
> I don't know much else but reading between the lines, both new mum and dad are traumatised and took till about 1.30pm (UK time) to let me and my mum know she had been born :shock: Sis has a hospital phobia and ended up having the baby in hospital rather than her lovely home birth she had planned :( I think this might have something to do with the trauma :wacko:

congrats aunty!!!!!!!!! Any pictures of the little lovely!!!!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie! i made this for you!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie.gif

Does anyone know how I can get this onto my page I am so excited!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sorry I mised you all :nope: sarachka what beautiful presents mine pale in comparison now. In fact I am slightly alarmed as I posted mine before you I hope it's not lost/broken/been stopped! I did wonder about writing 'dust enclosed' on the envelopes! :blush: :blush:
> 
> Addie that photo is lovely. I like France I do, did it at A level and everything!
> 
> Trins messaged me again. Kit how are you speaking to her apart from telepathy?

Wooooooooooo, it's a spooky psychic link we have which makes us go into a trance while wearing hooped earings and headscarves with crystal balls at the ready - honestly it really is! :thumbup: Or maybe we've been emailing :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm an aunty!!! :happydance:
> 
> Little Iona Freya McGregor came into the world this morning at around 5.45am (UK time) but 12.45am Canadian time. :cloud9:
> 
> I don't know much else but reading between the lines, both new mum and dad are traumatised and took till about 1.30pm (UK time) to let me and my mum know she had been born :shock: Sis has a hospital phobia and ended up having the baby in hospital rather than her lovely home birth she had planned :( I think this might have something to do with the trauma :wacko:
> 
> congrats aunty!!!!!!!!! Any pictures of the little lovely!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks lovely :flower: Alas no pics yet...can't wait to see her :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> addie! i made this for you!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how I can get this onto my page I am so excited!!!!Click to expand...

Hmm, I think Sarachka needs to send you the link to click on then you copy and paste it in to your signature. I'm sure she'll send it later :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Great thanks!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie.gif

sorry ehres teh link


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Kit!! A little baby niece just for you! :haha: Now you must hurry, I bet she's hungry for a cousin to play with. :flower:

Sarachka- That is the cutest little outfit! :awww: 

Holly- I'm glad your levels are going down properly and for the record, I agree with your mum, The True Emily will happen whether your DH extends the deadline or not. :hugs: In regards to the flippant diagnoses... I can agree that she should've/could've done a bit more to _prove_ her diagnosis but... :shrug: I suspect that she may not be too concerned. She told me yesterday that she is leaving private practice in July and will be transferring me to a colleague of hers that I will begin seeing at my 28 week OB appointment. sigh. 28 weeks is also when I am supposed to do the glucose tolerance test. Maybe she's just brushing me off? I can't be sure. I suppose all I can do is try to pay attention to the sugar intake and make sure I eat every so often.


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Turtle-Loves!

I had a date with my mum last night - dinner and a movie! We saw Water for Elephants with gorgeous Robert Pattinson. YUM!

My BIL is staying with us this weekend, visiting from Wisconsin. So, DH, my dad, and a family friend all took him to this authentic Irish Pub in our city for some black and tans and a few good laughs last night while my mom and I were at the movie. They had a good time :)

The last few days I've made sure to eat my breakfast (complete with protein shake!) RIGHT when I get up and, for now, that seems to be the ticket for feeling decent throughout the day. :dance:

YAY KIT!! So exciting about your new niece! I hope they can all go home soon and relax a bit. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and yay for my PLUM!!!

This is the last week in for me in first tri, yes??


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Hello Turtle-Loves!
> 
> I had a date with my mum last night - dinner and a movie! We saw Water for Elephants with gorgeous Robert Pattinson. YUM!
> 
> My BIL is staying with us this weekend, visiting from Wisconsin. So, DH, my dad, and a family friend all took him to this authentic Irish Pub in our city for some black and tans and a few good laughs last night while my mom and I were at the movie. They had a good time :)
> 
> The last few days I've made sure to eat my breakfast (complete with protein shake!) RIGHT when I get up and, for now, that seems to be the ticket for feeling decent throughout the day. :dance:
> 
> YAY KIT!! So exciting about your new niece! I hope they can all go home soon and relax a bit. :hugs:

OOOOO HOW WAS WATER FOR ELEPHANTS!!!!!!!!??????????

YES I remember I had to eat the second I woke up ( I could not even get out of bed first I had to eat before I lifted my head) One time I almost made DH take me to the hospital bc I was so sick when I woke up and got up that I thought I was dying but it was just extreme hunger. :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

I probably could feel even better if I did that - but I'm not sure what I would eat! I tried the whole saltines thing, but that didn't work at all. And I can't really leave anything bigger than that at my bedside or I'd be fighting off cats and dogs all night. LOL

Your signature looks good, Addie! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Water for Elephants was pretty good! It was a little slow in the middle and there's a fair bit of animal abuse, so not for the faint of heart... but it was good and as usual the animals got their revenge! :gun:

But it was worth the price of admission to watch Robert Pattinson for two hours :happydance:


----------



## addie25

OH no animal abuse!!!! Im not sure I could handle that I will get 2 angry!!!!!

Thanks SARA I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE what you made me and I got it on no problem. (we all know how I can not use a :comp:


----------



## addie25

A few more hours be4 DH comes home! I am starting to ge super bored. No one wants to go anywhere because it is raining!!!


----------



## mummyApril

yay Kit for your niece! :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

CONGRATS KIT ON AUNTYDOM!:happydance: My cousin's little girl is called Freya:thumbup:

Sweet little lovebirds pic Addie:awww: I know what you mean about France- there are always kids at the bar...and dogs in restaurants:haha:

I was just getting some weeding in on my patch of garden and a great massive thunder clap came. Since it's right up high and exposed I think I'd better give weeding a miss. Huuuuge thunder storm on it's way here:happydance: Am going to eat my first garden lettuce tonight:munch:

I'll go and clean the floor instead- I'm not turning into Mummyapril, it's just it's got fruit puree and sand and other Hollinka specialities on it, and my MIL is arriving tonight:argh:

Had 2hr great bike outing, heavenly weather and beautiful tracks we took:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> CONGRATS KIT ON AUNTYDOM!:happydance: My cousin's little girl is called Freya:thumbup:
> 
> Sweet little lovebirds pic Addie:awww: I know what you mean about France- there are always kids at the bar...and dogs in restaurants:haha:
> 
> I was just getting some weeding in on my patch of garden and a great massive thunder clap came. Since it's right up high and exposed I think I'd better give weeding a miss. Huuuuge thunder storm on it's way here:happydance: Am going to eat my first garden lettuce tonight:munch:
> 
> I'll go and clean the floor instead- I'm not turning into Mummyapril, it's just it's got fruit puree and sand and other Hollinka specialities on it, and my MIL is arriving tonight:argh:
> 
> Had 2hr great bike outing, heavenly weather and beautiful tracks we took:thumbup:

Hearing that you want to clean ur floor put me in the mood to clean mine :dohh: I think I am becoming odd. This cleaning obsession started when I lost the baby and now I need everything to be 100% clean all the time. (I must say I was always into having things very clean but always paid people to clean it....Now for some reason I love to clean myself?????)


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly it's clearing up here :D so you may have got the storm we had last night. 

Kit :yipee: congratulations you'll love being an auntie to a niece and your mum should hopefully have one of each soon... 

April I have got bejeweled as an app for my phone and you are top of my leader board :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS KIT ON AUNTYDOM!:happydance: My cousin's little girl is called Freya:thumbup:
> 
> Sweet little lovebirds pic Addie:awww: I know what you mean about France- there are always kids at the bar...and dogs in restaurants:haha:
> 
> I was just getting some weeding in on my patch of garden and a great massive thunder clap came. Since it's right up high and exposed I think I'd better give weeding a miss. Huuuuge thunder storm on it's way here:happydance: Am going to eat my first garden lettuce tonight:munch:
> 
> I'll go and clean the floor instead- I'm not turning into Mummyapril, it's just it's got fruit puree and sand and other Hollinka specialities on it, and my MIL is arriving tonight:argh:
> 
> Had 2hr great bike outing, heavenly weather and beautiful tracks we took:thumbup:
> 
> Hearing that you want to clean ur floor put me in the mood to clean mine :dohh: I think I am becoming odd. This cleaning obsession started when I lost the baby and now I need everything to be 100% clean all the time. (I must say I was always into having things very clean but always paid people to clean it....Now for some reason I love to clean myself?????)Click to expand...

I'm a terrible slacker, but I live with a mildy OCD man and am not working in order to be a mother and housewife so I try to make an effort:haha: I'm very good at intensive but sporadic cleaning and not very good at general day to day tidyness:shrug:


----------



## addie25

I think when I get pregnant I will hire someone to clean again bc you should not be around cleaning products but for now I am a cleaning nut!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly it's clearing up here :D so you may have got the storm we had last night.
> 
> Kit :yipee: congratulations you'll love being an auntie to a niece and your mum should hopefully have one of each soon...
> 
> April I have got bejeweled as an app for my phone and you are top of my leader board :thumbup:

Well for the moment the storm is all mouth and no trousers, the sun has come back out and the rumbling has stopped:shrug: I guess it will come in the night and wake us all up:dohh: Especially the kids, since they have attic rooms and rain makes a huge noise up there on the roof! The rabble are returning about 9pm tonight, so I'm enjoying my last moments of peace:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I think when I get pregnant I will hire someone to clean again bc you should not be around cleaning products but for now I am a cleaning nut!

Or you can use Luna style cleaning products, things like nutmeg oil and fairy dew:haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I think when I get pregnant I will hire someone to clean again bc you should not be around cleaning products but for now I am a cleaning nut!
> 
> Or you can use Luna style cleaning products, things like nutmeg oil and fairy dew:haha:Click to expand...

LOL yes I could! :haha: I will def look into that!


----------



## addie25

2 and a half more hours til DH comes home and we go out!!!!!!! What a boring day.


----------



## HollyMonkey

On our bike ride I went to a clearing in the forest that I love and am using as reference for the drawings for a story, it's where the boar have their party and today was just perfect for getting some pics. Plus I got some cute ones of my only child:cry: Wallow, wallow:haha:Pics coming up...it's Saturday night at Da Monkey Movies:dance:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> On our bike ride I went to a clearing in the forest that I love and am using as reference for the drawings for a story, it's where the boar have their party and today was just perfect for getting some pics. Plus I got some cute ones of my only child:cry: Wallow, wallow:haha:Pics coming up...it's Saturday night at Da Monkey Movies:dance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: She wont be your only child. I have a feeling you will get pregnant. Just keep charting your ovulation and do it around those days and it will happen...Did you talk about extending the deadline?


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG my BF in the world just sent me a text with a pic of her on the beach in my home town with her two lovely kids (she must be visiting her parents for Easter) and just says 'wish you were here xxx':cry: I nuv her:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Awww thats so sweet!!!! I nuv the word nuv now that I keep hearing it!!!


----------



## LunaLady

So I thought today was going to be good... guess not! :cry:

Why is it that I'm sickest only on the weekends?? We had a fun day planned to drive up the mountains and run around the forest with the doggies. No can do now that I'm gagging every few minutes. Haven't barfed, yet, but I feel just like I have in the past when I've had a barfy day.

My barfy days have ONLY been weekend days. I've had three weekends in a row of barfy days. I don't change my diet on the weekends, I get up and go to bed at the same time... I just don't know what it is! 

:cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Is there anything a preggy turtle can take for nasal congestion???


----------



## addie25

Have you asked your doctor if there is anything you can do or take???


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On our bike ride I went to a clearing in the forest that I love and am using as reference for the drawings for a story, it's where the boar have their party and today was just perfect for getting some pics. Plus I got some cute ones of my only child:cry: Wallow, wallow:haha:Pics coming up...it's Saturday night at Da Monkey Movies:dance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: She wont be your only child. I have a feeling you will get pregnant. Just keep charting your ovulation and do it around those days and it will happen...Did you talk about extending the deadline?Click to expand...

That's sweet:hugs: I'm not going to make any plans for a bit. I'll see where the wind takes me in my hot air balloon (I repaired the rip last night:thumbup:)- for now I'll just enjoy the big fat fruits of life :lolly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> So I thought today was going to be good... guess not! :cry:
> 
> Why is it that I'm sickest only on the weekends?? We had a fun day planned to drive up the mountains and run around the forest with the doggies. No can do now that I'm gagging every few minutes. Haven't barfed, yet, but I feel just like I have in the past when I've had a barfy day.
> 
> My barfy days have ONLY been weekend days. I've had three weekends in a row of barfy days. I don't change my diet on the weekends, I get up and go to bed at the same time... I just don't know what it is!
> 
> :cry:

I think the official medical term for that is Sod's Law:haha:

Sorry for you lovely, hope it lingers not:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Have you asked your doctor if there is anything you can do or take???

She gave me a prescription for Flonaze, but I don't want to take it! I just want something to de-congest me for just right now. I'll try my netipot.



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So I thought today was going to be good... guess not! :cry:
> 
> Why is it that I'm sickest only on the weekends?? We had a fun day planned to drive up the mountains and run around the forest with the doggies. No can do now that I'm gagging every few minutes. Haven't barfed, yet, but I feel just like I have in the past when I've had a barfy day.
> 
> My barfy days have ONLY been weekend days. I've had three weekends in a row of barfy days. I don't change my diet on the weekends, I get up and go to bed at the same time... I just don't know what it is!
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I think the official medical term for that is Sod's Law:haha:
> 
> Sorry for you lovely, hope it lingers not:hugs:Click to expand...

Sod's Law. Sounds about right. Boo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the lovely clearing deep in the forest that I know about from my many bike adventures, and there's a signpost on a cobbled base in the middle of it, which I love. It reminds me of the lamp post where Mr Tumnus meets Lucy in Narnia and fills me with childish excitement:shrug: Hope you like too :flower:
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 68.1 KB
Views: 3









029.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> This is the lovely clearing deep in the forest that I know about from my many bike adventures, and there's a signpost on a cobbled base in the middle of it, which I love. It reminds me of the lamp post where Mr Tumnus meets Lucy in Narnia and fills me with childish excitement:shrug: Hope you like too :flower:

It looks so peaceful there! How lovely!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Is there anything a preggy turtle can take for nasal congestion???

Have you tried steaming your head under a towel over a basin of piping hot water? Works a treat for me:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO on the bike and us together with matching 'king of the mountains' tops on, although I think only Crunch's DH will know about those:haha:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4









045.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 4









033.JPG
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> LO on the bike and us together with matching 'king of the mountains' tops on, although I think only Crunch's DH will know about those:haha:

What great pictures! You look so pretty!


----------



## addie25

DH wants to take a nap be4 we go out now. :shrug: AHH I am so bored I really just wanted to leave when he got here.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Is there anything a preggy turtle can take for nasal congestion???
> 
> Have you tried steaming your head under a towel over a basin of piping hot water? Works a treat for me:thumbup:Click to expand...

I will try it! I have some peppermint and eucalyptus oil, I could put a few drops in there, too. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Such lovely pictures!! I want to go outside and play in the forest!! :brat:


----------



## addie25

Me 2 :brat: Its been horrible weather all week!


----------



## addie25

DH came home an hour early. Now the nap begins! Hopefully we will go out in an hour! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear. I've just learnt that the brother of the DH of another BF of mine has just taken his own life. Jesus.


----------



## addie25

How sad I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

How old was he?


----------



## addie25

It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no Holly...what a tragic waste :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka...cracking siggie for addie :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

YES isn't it lovely!!! I think it will bring us the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!

So my Dh cousin just e-mailed me and said "hows the baby stuff going" :shrug: I do not want to tell people we are doing IVF so I just said we are moving along day by day. We will tell everyone we did IVF when we are 3 months pregnant. I do not need them to ask us every month if we are pregnant you know....


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.

To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> YES isn't it lovely!!! I think it will bring us the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So my Dh cousin just e-mailed me and said "hows the baby stuff going" :shrug: I do not want to tell people we are doing IVF so I just said we are moving along day by day. We will tell everyone we did IVF when we are 3 months pregnant. I do not need them to ask us every month if we are pregnant you know....

Definitely right addie..it's your business to share when the time is right. I even think the same about people who are just generally trying for a baby..if you tell people, you leave yourself open to a multitude of awkward questions and always know you're likely being discussed at times. Some people share all details with friends and family but we didn't...maybe we are strange :shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...

You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YES isn't it lovely!!! I think it will bring us the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So my Dh cousin just e-mailed me and said "hows the baby stuff going" :shrug: I do not want to tell people we are doing IVF so I just said we are moving along day by day. We will tell everyone we did IVF when we are 3 months pregnant. I do not need them to ask us every month if we are pregnant you know....
> 
> Definitely right addie..it's your business to share when the time is right. I even think the same about people who are just generally trying for a baby..if you tell people, you leave yourself open to a multitude of awkward questions and always know you're likely being discussed at times. Some people share all details with friends and family but we didn't...maybe we are strange :shrug:Click to expand...

No it was a good decision not to tell people when u were trying. We told people and got asked every month if we were pregnant. The only thing is we will tel pple at 12 weeks next time but wont know till 17 18 weeks if the baby is healthy. But I KNO IVF with genetic testing is 99.9% effective the baby or babies will be healthy!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...

Agreed..it's very hard to understand what goes on in the mind of someone who does something as shocking as this but I'm mindful that mental illness is unquantifiable in terms of what a person may be capable of I suppose? Hideous nonetheless :nope:


----------



## addie25

YES I agree with that. I would think tho if someone was that unstable to take her life and the life of her kids the husband or someone would see signs. But the husband said there were no signs and she was a very happy person???


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YES isn't it lovely!!! I think it will bring us the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So my Dh cousin just e-mailed me and said "hows the baby stuff going" :shrug: I do not want to tell people we are doing IVF so I just said we are moving along day by day. We will tell everyone we did IVF when we are 3 months pregnant. I do not need them to ask us every month if we are pregnant you know....
> 
> Definitely right addie..it's your business to share when the time is right. I even think the same about people who are just generally trying for a baby..if you tell people, you leave yourself open to a multitude of awkward questions and always know you're likely being discussed at times. Some people share all details with friends and family but we didn't...maybe we are strange :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No it was a good decision not to tell people when u were trying. We told people and got asked every month if we were pregnant. The only thing is we will tel pple at 12 weeks next time but wont know till 17 18 weeks if the baby is healthy. But I KNO IVF with genetic testing is 99.9% effective the baby or babies will be healthy!!!Click to expand...

He/she or they certainly will!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> YES isn't it lovely!!! I think it will bring us the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So my Dh cousin just e-mailed me and said "hows the baby stuff going" :shrug: I do not want to tell people we are doing IVF so I just said we are moving along day by day. We will tell everyone we did IVF when we are 3 months pregnant. I do not need them to ask us every month if we are pregnant you know....

:haha: The man who works in my local store this morning asked me (as I was buying sanitary towels for my mc:dohh:) "When's the 2nd coming then?" ...so in true Bethany style I told him I've been pregnant twice since 2011 begun but none are sticking!* I struck gold!* He went on and on about his wife's multiple mc's but that they now have 2 boys, and even kindly told me a horror story about his BF who just lost his baby 15 days before it was due:shock: So we went our separate ways from the meat counter in total agreement that early miscarriage was preferable to later complications, in true dignified French style!


----------



## addie25

Thanks Kit :hugs:

I am so excited for my appointment Wed. I know the probes wont be 100% done by Wed but they should be done in a week or so and the injections wont b able to start till the 3rd week of next month anyway so I hope they say they will get everything set up if the probes are done. I dont want to jinx myself I know its very likely they will be done that soon but they can hit a bump in the road with the mixing of the new cells that we are giving them on Monday so I wont jinx myself and just hope IVF said yes they will order everything and hope that genetics gets it done correctly in the next week! ( what a run on sentence lol) was to excited to add any punctuation!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YES isn't it lovely!!! I think it will bring us the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So my Dh cousin just e-mailed me and said "hows the baby stuff going" :shrug: I do not want to tell people we are doing IVF so I just said we are moving along day by day. We will tell everyone we did IVF when we are 3 months pregnant. I do not need them to ask us every month if we are pregnant you know....
> 
> :haha: The man who works in my local store this morning asked me (as I was buying sanitary towels for my mc:dohh:) "When's the 2nd coming then?" ...so in true Bethany style I told him I've been pregnant twice since 2011 begun but none are sticking!* I struck gold!* He went on and on about his wife's multiple mc's but that they now have 2 boys, and even kindly told me a horror story about his BF who just lost his baby 15 days before it was due:shock: So we went our seperate ways from the meat counter in total agreement that early miscarriage was preferable to later complications, in true dignified French style!Click to expand...

Whoah! It's amazing what some people tell you really isn't it!? It does support the theory that mc is so much more common than people think, it's just people still regard it as a bit taboo (although your convo today doesn't really support that theory :wacko:)


----------



## addie25

WOW YES I do think people are more open than we think about MC. Some people still think of it as taboo tho. I must admit I was scared to read about people who lost a baby while I was pregnant. All the good it did me huh! Now I am no longer thinking of it in that way and write responses to people who have lost a baby bc I now know how they feel.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Thanks Kit :hugs:
> 
> I am so excited for my appointment Wed. I know the probes wont be 100% done by Wed but they should be done in a week or so and the injections wont b able to start till the 3rd week of next month anyway so I hope they say they will get everything set up if the probes are done. I dont want to jinx myself I know its very likely they will be done that soon but they can hit a bump in the road with the mixing of the new cells that we are giving them on Monday so I wont jinx myself and just hope IVF said yes they will order everything and hope that genetics gets it done correctly in the next week! ( what a run on sentence lol) was to excited to add any punctuation!

:haha: You are excited...and rightly so! I'm excited for you :happydance: I so hope everything goes swimmingly m'love :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kit :hugs:
> 
> I am so excited for my appointment Wed. I know the probes wont be 100% done by Wed but they should be done in a week or so and the injections wont b able to start till the 3rd week of next month anyway so I hope they say they will get everything set up if the probes are done. I dont want to jinx myself I know its very likely they will be done that soon but they can hit a bump in the road with the mixing of the new cells that we are giving them on Monday so I wont jinx myself and just hope IVF said yes they will order everything and hope that genetics gets it done correctly in the next week! ( what a run on sentence lol) was to excited to add any punctuation!
> 
> :haha: You are excited...and rightly so! I'm excited for you :happydance: I so hope everything goes swimmingly m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! Sometimes I get like this.... :brat: about it lol but only because I am so excited I do not know what to do with myself!!! DH thinks its funny! He is being cute he held the cat like a baby and said he was practicing (well cat smacked him with her paw) I told him I am sure the baby would not do that! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...

Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> WOW YES I do think people are more open than we think about MC. Some people still think of it as taboo tho. I must admit I was scared to read about people who lost a baby while I was pregnant. All the good it did me huh! Now I am no longer thinking of it in that way and write responses to people who have lost a baby bc I now know how they feel.

Yes, there's nothing quite like experiencing something personally to give you proper insight and really understand other's heartaches. As my mum says..it's all good character building stuff, but hurts like hell at the time :nope:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...

Oh yes I know accidents happen with kids with parents standing rt next to them. But to leave a kid in the bath is just asking for a disaster and just stupid. The mother I babysat for did it all the time!!! I just wanted to scream at her!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...

In her defense I think a box looks very appealing!!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:

Old people can do that. They love to mother others. Good thing DH stepped in. Glad you feel better after eating!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:

Over to you Bethany.......


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...

My youngest was 2 years old and jumping on the bed across the room from me, I said, "Sit down, we don't jump on the bed." While at the same time I started over to her... she bounced one more time and her body pitched forward and head first she went into the corner of a night table. :shock: I caught her before she hit the ground but she just stayed quiet, made a gagging noise and then before my eyes a bump appeared the size of a lime! I went rushing to the freezer for an ice pack and then she started crying. Quick trip to the ER (A&E) and she left with a concussion. :nope:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...
> 
> My youngest was 2 years old and jumping on the bed across the room from me, I said, "Sit down, we don't jump on the bed." While at the same time I started over to her... she bounced one more time and her body pitched forward and head first she went into the corner of a night table. :shock: I caught her before she hit the ground but she just stayed quiet, made a gagging noise and then before my eyes a bump appeared the size of a lime! I went rushing to the freezer for an ice pack and then she started crying. Quick trip to the ER (A&E) and she left with a concussion. :nope:Click to expand...

Aww poor thing. Yea when I was little I was skating in the street and fell and my dad was there watching me and car drove up and almost ran me over with my dad standing rt there! Thank god the guy looked up and saw my dad yelling. He wasn't standing next to me he was on our drive way!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:
> 
> Over to you Bethany.......Click to expand...

:haha: Silly. 

My OH grilled me on what I ate this morning. I only had a quick bowl of cereal as we were out the door so fast. He was very disappointed in me I will tell you. :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

ouch Molly that sounds painful, Angel when she was about 4 had a tantrum as she didnt want to leave my mums and she threw herself down and bashed her head on the corner of the door, she has a scar to this day, and has never thrown herself like that again! so scary when kids do things though! am sorry your not feeling well, i tell you these boys like to make our pregnancy hard hey!?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...
> 
> My youngest was 2 years old and jumping on the bed across the room from me, I said, "Sit down, we don't jump on the bed." While at the same time I started over to her... she bounced one more time and her body pitched forward and head first she went into the corner of a night table. :shock: I caught her before she hit the ground but she just stayed quiet, made a gagging noise and then before my eyes a bump appeared the size of a lime! I went rushing to the freezer for an ice pack and then she started crying. Quick trip to the ER (A&E) and she left with a concussion. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww poor thing. Yea when I was little I was skating in the street and fell and my dad was there watching me and car drove up and almost ran me over with my dad standing rt there! Thank god the guy looked up and saw my dad yelling. He wasn't standing next to me he was on our drive way!Click to expand...

I just hated feeling so helpless being THAT close. It's frightening too of course. I can imagine how your Dad must have felt.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> ouch Molly that sounds painful, Angel when she was about 4 had a tantrum as she didnt want to leave my mums and she threw herself down and bashed her head on the corner of the door, she has a scar to this day, and has never thrown herself like that again! so scary when kids do things though! am sorry your not feeling well, i tell you these boys like to make our pregnancy hard hey!?

Absolutely they do! Hope it's no indicator of how they will be in life! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...
> 
> My youngest was 2 years old and jumping on the bed across the room from me, I said, "Sit down, we don't jump on the bed." While at the same time I started over to her... she bounced one more time and her body pitched forward and head first she went into the corner of a night table. :shock: I caught her before she hit the ground but she just stayed quiet, made a gagging noise and then before my eyes a bump appeared the size of a lime! I went rushing to the freezer for an ice pack and then she started crying. Quick trip to the ER (A&E) and she left with a concussion. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww poor thing. Yea when I was little I was skating in the street and fell and my dad was there watching me and car drove up and almost ran me over with my dad standing rt there! Thank god the guy looked up and saw my dad yelling. He wasn't standing next to me he was on our drive way!Click to expand...
> 
> I just hated feeling so helpless being THAT close. It's frightening too of course. I can imagine how your Dad must have felt.Click to expand...

My mom was in the window of our house watching the whole thing she almost broke the glass pounding on it. He would have run me over from the back bc I was not facing him. I fell and just sat there and then the car came stopped right behind me!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...
> 
> My youngest was 2 years old and jumping on the bed across the room from me, I said, "Sit down, we don't jump on the bed." While at the same time I started over to her... she bounced one more time and her body pitched forward and head first she went into the corner of a night table. :shock: I caught her before she hit the ground but she just stayed quiet, made a gagging noise and then before my eyes a bump appeared the size of a lime! I went rushing to the freezer for an ice pack and then she started crying. Quick trip to the ER (A&E) and she left with a concussion. :nope:Click to expand...

:shock: How scary that must have been!

I used to be a nursery nurse many moons ago and one day the children in my care (under twos at the time) were having their snack which was chopped apple pieces. One of the little girls choked on a piece of apple just as I had gone to the toilet leaving my assistant with the children. Just as I got back to the room, the little girl was going blue and my assistant was almost in tears as the back slaps she had administered had not worked. Luckily, me holding the little girl upside down while slapping her back did the trick but I tell you, it gave me a proper appreciation for how easily tragedy can strike!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:

Stop scaring me Molly, I went through all that:dohh: Go eat a big carb filled meal and buy yourself a private blood test 2hrs later and see what your glycemie is. I worry for you:flower: I've never heard that the placenta makes insulin production over-efficient, only under-efficient and resulting in Blood Sugar Mania!! Highs and lows all aver the place! But ignore me if you wish, I'm the GD :devil: of the Turtle thread:haha:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...
> 
> My youngest was 2 years old and jumping on the bed across the room from me, I said, "Sit down, we don't jump on the bed." While at the same time I started over to her... she bounced one more time and her body pitched forward and head first she went into the corner of a night table. :shock: I caught her before she hit the ground but she just stayed quiet, made a gagging noise and then before my eyes a bump appeared the size of a lime! I went rushing to the freezer for an ice pack and then she started crying. Quick trip to the ER (A&E) and she left with a concussion. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: How scary that must have been!
> 
> I used to be a nursery nurse many moons ago and one day the children in my care (under twos at the time) were having their snack which was chopped apple pieces. One of the little girls choked on a piece of apple just as I had gone to the toilet leaving my assistant with the children. Just as I got back to the room, the little girl was going blue and my assistant was almost in tears as the back slaps she had administered had not worked. Luckily, me holding the little girl upside down while slapping her back did the trick but I tell you, it gave me a proper appreciation for how easily tragedy can strike!Click to expand...

OMG THAT IS SO SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gave my brother the heimlich maneuver once.....However, he said he was not in need of it :haha: well he was coughing what was I 2 think!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly are you eating very small amounts? Then it could be that your blood sugar is too low? So tell me what you'd eaten before your hypo?


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls - been playing out in the glorious sunshine!!


----------



## Sarachka

Imeally drinkmi Lenny urtles


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls - been playing out in the glorious sunshine!!

Lucky! I am waiting for a sunny day to appear.


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

Now that's what I call jargon!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Imeally drinkmi Lenny urtles

:saywhat:


----------



## LunaLady

Here are some pictures of little Luna playing in the creek in our back yard...
 



Attached Files:







224292_10150141026132644_509062643_6333909_4153400_n.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 5









224998_10150141025827644_509062643_6333907_1249859_n.jpg
File size: 78 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

i think Sara said im really drunk someting turtles lol


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Here are some pictures of little Luna playing in the creek in our back yard...

Aww how cute is she!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Here are some pictures of little Luna playing in the creek in our back yard...

Ahhh, just lovely...what fun!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i think Sara said im really drunk someting turtles lol

:haha:

Well done on the translation :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think Sara said im really drunk someting turtles lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Well done on the translation :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, little Luna just LOVES water!!

Sounds like Sara's having a good Saturday!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, it's nighty night time from me.

Catch ya later turts :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, Kit! :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

wow is it that time already i must go to bed also waking up for an hour every night is doing me no good :( good night all xx


----------



## mummyApril

before i go i dont know if any of you can see this but Facebook have changed the saving of photos! annoying but here it is....
 



Attached Files:







223004_2016712183384_1411234873_32364169_6815274_n.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Imeally drinkmi Lenny urtles

I nuv you too:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

im filled with reassurance from the sperm donor, this is what his girlfriend just wrote on her facebook status (for those who dont have facebook a status is basically updating what theyve done etc) anyway this was it!...
Jade Goodsell
Jst gt bk home wth a very drunk bf an a hypo child, god I'm so lucky 2 av 2 deal wth this! :-(


----------



## mummyApril

and theres nothing i can do about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Here are some pictures of little Luna playing in the creek in our back yard...

Wow what a lovely 'back yard' you have! In English parlance a back yard is 2m squared of walled in concrete with washing hanging out to dry across it:wacko: And what you have looks like an idyllic country haven:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad people feel so lost in life and end it. A woman I just read about drove her car off a dock(on purpose)into the water with her 3 kids in the car. Her oldest (10 year old boy) got out the window but the other 2 kids and mother died.
> 
> To take your children into a choice like that is just criminal. OK I think suicide is selfish and disgusting but I can see how it happens, I only have to think of losing 'the thing that won't be named' most precious to me to imagine it COULD come to that (albeit a very selfish and cruel choice towards your family and friends) But to put your kids in the car with you? I call that murder with intent.Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% correct that is murder with intent. And the child that survived is 10 he will never forget that experience he saw his mother kill herself and his siblings and attempted to kill him as well because he is in the car. Yes I can see how people can get the thought to end it. I just could never see myself doing that because your family and friends and because things get better. As bad as they look they get better. I had some dark days when we had to decide what to do then after the pregnancy ended but I would never ever take my own life. And to take ur child's life!!!! I also read a story where a mother ran to her computer quick because her facebook beeped and left her daughter in the tub for a minute and the baby drowned!!!!!!! Some people should not be allowed to have children. It makes me so mad that people like that have kids then other people who would make great parents have trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but as a first time mother I'm learning that accidents happen VERY QUICKLY with toddlers. You turn your back for one demi second and they've fallen/found something to eat/tugged on something to fall on their head! Hollinka today was enjoying a cardboard box (harmless no?) and of course toppled it and bit her tongue in the fall, bleeding mouth and all:shrug: But I was playing _with_ her, it just happens so quickly. That said I NEVER NEVER leave her in the bath alone!Click to expand...
> 
> My youngest was 2 years old and jumping on the bed across the room from me, I said, "Sit down, we don't jump on the bed." While at the same time I started over to her... she bounced one more time and her body pitched forward and head first she went into the corner of a night table. :shock: I caught her before she hit the ground but she just stayed quiet, made a gagging noise and then before my eyes a bump appeared the size of a lime! I went rushing to the freezer for an ice pack and then she started crying. Quick trip to the ER (A&E) and she left with a concussion. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: How scary that must have been!
> 
> I used to be a nursery nurse many moons ago and one day the children in my care (under twos at the time) were having their snack which was chopped apple pieces. One of the little girls choked on a piece of apple just as I had gone to the toilet leaving my assistant with the children. Just as I got back to the room, the little girl was going blue and my assistant was almost in tears as the back slaps she had administered had not worked. Luckily, me holding the little girl upside down while slapping her back did the trick but I tell you, it gave me a proper appreciation for how easily tragedy can strike!Click to expand...

That is scary! I always hold by the rule that "If they are coughing, they are breathing" and to let them try to work it out of their throats themselves. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:
> 
> Stop scaring me Molly, I went through all that:dohh: Go eat a big carb filled meal and buy yourself a private blood test 2hrs later and see what your glycemie is. I worry for you:flower: I've never heard that the placenta makes insulin production over-efficient, only under-efficient and resulting in Blood Sugar Mania!! Highs and lows all aver the place! But ignore me if you wish, I'm the GD :devil: of the Turtle thread:haha:Click to expand...

I certainly don't want to ignore you... I just feel so lost. I haven't quite figured out how to keep me on an even keel. I know that I crave sugar sometimes but is that because my blood sugar level is getting low and I need some sugar (in a healthier way than a creme egg :haha:) or what? :shrug: I do so feel lost. Maybe I should buy a blood meter eh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im filled with reassurance from the sperm donor, this is what his girlfriend just wrote on her facebook status (for those who dont have facebook a status is basically updating what theyve done etc) anyway this was it!...
> Jade Goodsell
> Jst gt bk home wth a very drunk bf an a hypo child, god I'm so lucky 2 av 2 deal wth this! :-(

I'm a bit lost...is she talking about your child?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im filled with reassurance from the sperm donor, this is what his girlfriend just wrote on her facebook status (for those who dont have facebook a status is basically updating what theyve done etc) anyway this was it!...
> Jade Goodsell
> Jst gt bk home wth a very drunk bf an a hypo child, god I'm so lucky 2 av 2 deal wth this! :-(
> 
> I'm a bit lost...is she talking about your child?Click to expand...

yes :( they have spent the day at his mums pub, where he has clearly got drunk and just fed her E numbers to keep her happy, i hate him! he doesnt need to have her i will have her he can get drunk! i just want to keep her away from him forever!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly are you eating very small amounts? Then it could be that your blood sugar is too low? So tell me what you'd eaten before your hypo?

What did I eat before the crash at the store?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April. I am so sorry you have to deal with that. :hugs: He is awful but as we've discussed, Angel has to step up for herself... and if he keeps up like this, she will find the courage eventually. Just keep being the most amazing mum you are and all will turn out well in the end. x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:
> 
> Stop scaring me Molly, I went through all that:dohh: Go eat a big carb filled meal and buy yourself a private blood test 2hrs later and see what your glycemie is. I worry for you:flower: I've never heard that the placenta makes insulin production over-efficient, only under-efficient and resulting in Blood Sugar Mania!! Highs and lows all aver the place! But ignore me if you wish, I'm the GD :devil: of the Turtle thread:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly don't want to ignore you... I just feel so lost. I haven't quite figured out how to keep me on an even keel. I know that I crave sugar sometimes but is that because my blood sugar level is getting low and I need some sugar (in a healthier way than a creme egg :haha:) or what? :shrug: I do so feel lost. Maybe I should buy a blood meter eh?Click to expand...

My story in brief; dizzyness etc like you describe. 1st sugar tolerance test over one hour- not good results. Me do GD diet for 2 weeks. Re-do test (the 3hr Big One this time) ALL RESULTS PERFECT (because Da Munkie did research and stuck to strict diet guidelines) GYN says "Wonderful!" NO GD! Da Munkie says, yes GD because da munkie did diet and sneaky bought blood sugar monitor:haha: And if da munkie don't do diet then BIG HIGH BLOOD SUGAR. I called the hospital diabetic ward (independently of my Gyn who said all was fine) and they received me with open arms and kept me in for a day. I had breakfast at 7, lunch at 12 and dinner at 6 and they took my bloods before and after every meal and diagnosed a good and proper GD! Which is why I wouldn't trust someone simply asking me what I had for lunch without a blood test or two, and sugar in the urine?:shrug: I'd want more answers if I were you Molly my love, fainting in the later tri's is not entirely normal:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:
> 
> Stop scaring me Molly, I went through all that:dohh: Go eat a big carb filled meal and buy yourself a private blood test 2hrs later and see what your glycemie is. I worry for you:flower: I've never heard that the placenta makes insulin production over-efficient, only under-efficient and resulting in Blood Sugar Mania!! Highs and lows all aver the place! But ignore me if you wish, I'm the GD :devil: of the Turtle thread:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly don't want to ignore you... I just feel so lost. I haven't quite figured out how to keep me on an even keel. I know that I crave sugar sometimes but is that because my blood sugar level is getting low and I need some sugar (in a healthier way than a creme egg :haha:) or what? :shrug: I do so feel lost. Maybe I should buy a blood meter eh?Click to expand...
> 
> My story in brief; dizzyness etc like you describe. 1st sugar tolerance test over one hour- not good results. Me do GD diet for 2 weeks. Re-do test (the 3hr Big One this time) ALL RESULTS PERFECT (because Da Munkie did research and stuck to strict diet guidelines) GYN says "Wonderful!" NO GD! Da Munkie says, yes GD because da munkie did diet and sneaky bought blood sugar monitor:haha: And if da munkie don't do diet then BIG HIGH BLOOD SUGAR. I called the hospital diabetic ward independent of my Gyn who said all was fine, and they received me with open arms and kept me in for a day. I had breakfast at 7, lunch at 12 and dinner at 6 at they took my bloods before and after every meal and diagnosed a good and proper GD! Which is why I wouldn't trust someone simply asking me what I had for lunch without a blood test or too, and sugar in the urine?:shrug: I'd want more answers if I were you Molly my love, fainting in the later tri's is not entirely normal:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, she also tried to tell me that it could be low blood pressure but not 5 minutes before she was telling me that my blood pressure was perfect. :shrug: I just looked on amazon... amazing selection of blood sugar monitors... any suggestions on brand?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh April. I am so sorry you have to deal with that. :hugs: He is awful but as we've discussed, Angel has to step up for herself... and if he keeps up like this, she will find the courage eventually. Just keep being the most amazing mum you are and all will turn out well in the end. x

thankyou hun, i know its just so hard to deal with knowing shes there and i cant do anything, but im writing everything down now because im not leaving it any longer i will go back to court when i have enough evidence for them not to let her go with him because he just isnt suitable! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im filled with reassurance from the sperm donor, this is what his girlfriend just wrote on her facebook status (for those who dont have facebook a status is basically updating what theyve done etc) anyway this was it!...
> Jade Goodsell
> Jst gt bk home wth a very drunk bf an a hypo child, god I'm so lucky 2 av 2 deal wth this! :-(
> 
> I'm a bit lost...is she talking about your child?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :( they have spent the day at his mums pub, where he has clearly got drunk and just fed her E numbers to keep her happy, i hate him! he doesnt need to have her i will have her he can get drunk! i just want to keep her away from him forever!Click to expand...


Oh April what an awful thing. How sad and petty and yukko all the shit you have to go through is. And what a bollocks piece of information darling Jade has bothered to write:shrug:But she sounds as pissed off as you, maybe you can get together to conspire that you keep your Faye (I'm guessing it's her and not Angel?) and she gets her boyfriend to herself?
EDIT; it's Angel no?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We went to the store today to finish getting the bunny prizes (from the Easter bunny you know. :winkwink:) Anyway, we had the girls in child care and went after the bunny prizes. Half way through, I started feeling funny and quickly got to the point where I had to sit down. Hot flashes, cold chills, could have sworn I was going to pass out a couple times, and had to fight to maintain slow regular breathes. A woman with her two kids, the youngest being about Holly's age stopped and seemed quite pushy in wanting to "mother" me no matter what I said. My OH finally said, "Thank you so much for stopping but we have got this handled here." I remembered about a second later that I had a fiber bar in my purse so I ate that and then my OH shuffled me off to the food court. 20 minutes later... right as rain. :shrug:
> 
> Stop scaring me Molly, I went through all that:dohh: Go eat a big carb filled meal and buy yourself a private blood test 2hrs later and see what your glycemie is. I worry for you:flower: I've never heard that the placenta makes insulin production over-efficient, only under-efficient and resulting in Blood Sugar Mania!! Highs and lows all aver the place! But ignore me if you wish, I'm the GD :devil: of the Turtle thread:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly don't want to ignore you... I just feel so lost. I haven't quite figured out how to keep me on an even keel. I know that I crave sugar sometimes but is that because my blood sugar level is getting low and I need some sugar (in a healthier way than a creme egg :haha:) or what? :shrug: I do so feel lost. Maybe I should buy a blood meter eh?Click to expand...
> 
> My story in brief; dizzyness etc like you describe. 1st sugar tolerance test over one hour- not good results. Me do GD diet for 2 weeks. Re-do test (the 3hr Big One this time) ALL RESULTS PERFECT (because Da Munkie did research and stuck to strict diet guidelines) GYN says "Wonderful!" NO GD! Da Munkie says, yes GD because da munkie did diet and sneaky bought blood sugar monitor:haha: And if da munkie don't do diet then BIG HIGH BLOOD SUGAR. I called the hospital diabetic ward independent of my Gyn who said all was fine, and they received me with open arms and kept me in for a day. I had breakfast at 7, lunch at 12 and dinner at 6 at they took my bloods before and after every meal and diagnosed a good and proper GD! Which is why I wouldn't trust someone simply asking me what I had for lunch without a blood test or too, and sugar in the urine?:shrug: I'd want more answers if I were you Molly my love, fainting in the later tri's is not entirely normal:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she also tried to tell me that it could be low blood pressure but not 5 minutes before she was telling me that my blood pressure was perfect. :shrug: I just looked on amazon... amazing selection of blood sugar monitors... any suggestions on brand?Click to expand...

I think they're all pretty good, mine's the One Touch Ultra Easy and the results on it were often exactly the same as the intravenous blood results, since I did a finger prick at the time of the needle to compare results and it was usually bang on:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks HollyBAwesomePants for all the advise and knowledge, you really are a wealth of it aren't you. :hugs: I am going to be running off now to finish up Easter bunny preparations and try and get rid of these restless legs! :wacko: Sleep well and catch up tomorrow.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im filled with reassurance from the sperm donor, this is what his girlfriend just wrote on her facebook status (for those who dont have facebook a status is basically updating what theyve done etc) anyway this was it!...
> Jade Goodsell
> Jst gt bk home wth a very drunk bf an a hypo child, god I'm so lucky 2 av 2 deal wth this! :-(
> 
> I'm a bit lost...is she talking about your child?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :( they have spent the day at his mums pub, where he has clearly got drunk and just fed her E numbers to keep her happy, i hate him! he doesnt need to have her i will have her he can get drunk! i just want to keep her away from him forever!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh April what an awful thing. How sad and petty and yukko all the shit you have to go through is. And what a bollocks piece of information darling Jade has bothered to write:shrug:But she sounds as pissed off as you, maybe you can get together to conspire that you keep your Faye (I'm guessing it's her and not Angel?) and she gets her boyfriend to herself?
> EDIT; it's Angel no?Click to expand...

it is Angel yes, Jade is just as bad, she doesnt like children apparently so makes me feel so much better about her having to look after her while Angels dad is intoxicated! im just glad i have taught Angel not to do anything dangerous etc as she may need to know if left unattended! i wish just once he would grow up and realise how precious his daughter is!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Thanks HollyBAwesomePants for all the advise and knowledge, you really are a wealth of it aren't you. :hugs: I am going to be running off now to finish up Easter bunny preparations and try and get rid of these restless legs! :wacko: Sleep well and catch up tomorrow.

have a lovely time preparing for Easter :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh April i'm sorry that you and your daughter have to deal with such ****Fuck of a supposed father...sperm donor indeed, what i'd give to slap him stupid with a cricket bat! She doesn't sound too impressed neither! Angel will soon stand up for herself and i'd love to be a fly on the wall when she did!!! :hugs:

Molly- i'd be back in that doctors office demanding more investigations! she can't diagnose without testing! Buy a blood monitor and keep a check on yourself then at least YOU know whats going on!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Thanks HollyBAwesomePants for all the advise and knowledge, you really are a wealth of it aren't you. :hugs: I am going to be running off now to finish up Easter bunny preparations and try and get rid of these restless legs! :wacko: Sleep well and catch up tomorrow.

A wealth of information but only on GD! Because I had workshops and recipe swaps and 10 million blood tests a week:wacko: They take it VERY SERIOUSLY in France! Rightly so, it's a dangerous little bugger. But if you're eating weedy amounts then you may just be low on sugar, but I now see a baby in the 73rd percentile, headaches, frequent urination, thirst, tiredness, dizzyness and sugar in the urine:shrug: I'd deffo want more answers, find them yourself if necessary. I can post you my blood sugar monitor?:flower: Seriously I can! I'll need it back eventually since I have to keep tabs on my sugars in the long term but for the rest of your pregnancy you can have it...tell me if you want me to post...I'll do so with pleasure...


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh April i'm sorry that you and your daughter have to deal with such ****Fuck of a supposed father...sperm donor indeed, what i'd give to slap him stupid with a cricket bat! She doesn't sound too impressed neither! Angel will soon stand up for herself and i'd love to be a fly on the wall when she did!!! :hugs:
> 
> Molly- i'd be back in that doctors office demanding more investigations! she can't diagnose without testing! Buy a blood monitor and keep a check on yourself then at least YOU know whats going on!!

That's what I think! You can't ask someone what they had for lunch to make a diagnosis:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me bed. Nighty night all:kiss: DH home, later than expected:happydance: I nuv him, even if he has poofuck sperm:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Ginge I know she will find out she already knows really just not brave enough :/ 
Night night everyone I need to sleep lots love x


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - here's what I've got, just to share:
https://www.amazon.com/ACCU-CHEK-Co...V3D9/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1303601006&sr=8-7

Works like a charm. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies how's ur night going?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks HollyBAwesomePants for all the advise and knowledge, you really are a wealth of it aren't you. :hugs: I am going to be running off now to finish up Easter bunny preparations and try and get rid of these restless legs! :wacko: Sleep well and catch up tomorrow.
> 
> A wealth of information but only on GD! Because I had workshops and recipe swaps and 10 million blood tests a week:wacko: They take it VERY SERIOUSLY in France! Rightly so, it's a dangerous little bugger. But if you're eating weedy amounts then you may just be low on sugar, but I now see a baby in the 73rd percentile, headaches, frequent urination, thirst, tiredness, dizzyness and sugar in the urine:shrug: I'd deffo want more answers, find them yourself if necessary. I can post you my blood sugar monitor?:flower: Seriously I can! I'll need it back eventually since I have to keep tabs on my sugars in the long term but for the rest of your pregnancy you can have it...tell me if you want me to post...I'll do so with pleasure...Click to expand...

I'm eating every couple of hours outside of my meals of breakfast, lunch, and dinner. My snacks are usually simply like an apple and some yogurt, mixed nuts (unsalted) and a fruit, or maybe a small bowl of cereal... etc. 

My OH has conceded to the blood sugar monitor. Now we'll pick one and get it shipped. Thank you for offering yours though, you're a doll face with a heart of gold for offering. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy sundays turtles everywhere ,I'm sad I feel totally out of the loop now and don't have a clue what's going on??

Only have my phone to catch up on too which is naff poobums 

Hope ya'all well


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies, I'm up early again. Goodness, I was quite drunk last night! Had a fun time at my friend's BBQ. I think I'm in for a bit of a telling off from OH when he wakes up because of the drinking. It's absolutely fine for him to come home drunk 4-5 times a week but not for me  This is the first time in our whole relationship that I've drank without him. Ahh well :) 

What's everyone up to for Easter today? I did just actually type Christmas!

There is an emergency situation here - we're out of sugar! Which means no tea or coffee uuuugggghhhh. S.O.S!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/joyeuses-paques.gif

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/writing1.gif

Happy Christmas Sarachka:haha: I hate sugar in tea and coffee. How's the headache? I have a theory to share with you Sarachka on symptoms, but it'll have to wait 'til later since we're off out to DH's cousin's for the day. Holly's godfather too. 
He lives in a big house in the country, see if I can sneak a photo:haha:

HAVE A LOVELY SUNDAY ALL:kiss::kiss::kiss:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/mini-panier-oeufs-de-paques-29403.gif


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Easter everyone one :)
have a lovely time Holly! 
Sara you were funny last night when we tried to translate what you had written! hope youre not hanging too badly today x


----------



## Sarachka

nah no headache! Which is surprising bc I was pretty drunk


----------



## mummyApril

hey emandi :hi:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :thumbup:

Yay..still today and tomorrow off work :happydance: I nuv public holidays :cloud9:

How's everyone else? Any nice plans today? Holly- enjoy the fancy country house, sounds lovely :thumbup:

Sarachka - glad you had a great night out and sorry OH is being a bit of a poo face about you drinking especially when he does it more :shrug: Men are a strange breed sometimes. Loved last night's hieroglyphics :thumbup:

Molly - definitely get properly checked out m'love, all of this is really quite a worry and you need to know what's what in order to deal with it. As Holly said, all this fainting does not sound normal at all :nope:

Hayley - hope you're having a fab time and don't worry, you can catch up after your break :thumbup:

April - gawd, as if Angel's dad isn't full of nonsense enough without his partner seemingly being a bigger idiot :dohh: Hopefully it was just a smart ass comment and she does look after Angel. Horrible situation yet again :hugs:

Luna - hello lovely :wave: hope today is a good/non gag/vom day :kiss:

Ginge - hope little hammy is hanging in there and the bath did the trick :flower:

Addie - how did your day turn out after OH's nap then? I bit more interesting for you I hope?

Jaynie - where for art thou m'love?? Hope all is well and you're having a "cracking" weekend :thumbup:

Everyone else......have a great day! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Hurumph! I'm having an enforced day of rest due to not realising that ALL the shops are shut today!!!!! The DIY has come to a grinding halt, so I shall catch up on other stuff....

How about some pics that I've been promising for ages? 

The GORGE bathroom at the moment...loverly eh?



And here are some of the nursery although it's not finished yet....



My nursing chair will go next to the window and a shelf will go on the wall behind the nursing chair - then it's DONE!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Well OH has totally surprised me this morning!

He

a) didn't tell me off, he just affectionately wound me up a bit about snoring lol!

b) woke up and was like "heyyyy you've already been downstairs haven't you?! Have you been looking for something?!" referring to MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT! He thought I'd been downstairs snooping when it hadn't even crossed my mind! He then asked me if I could open my present there and then bc he was worried I wouldn't like it and didn't want to present me with something I didn't like on my birthday! I really would have preferred to open it ON my birthday else I don't think I'll have anything else to open BUT I didn't want the poor bunny to worry so I opened it. Tis this:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...7|Necklaces,+chains+and+pendants|14417066.htm

Now, I know there's a bit of a stigma about Argos jewellery but I really don't care. My sister would be horrified that I have something that's not from Tiffany or costs as much as a car but really, I just love that he went out and chose something for me. Something that he thought was nice and that he wanted me to have. That is what gift giving is about. I am also really super surprised that he spent £75 on me! Naughty boy spending so much. I nuv him to the moon and back.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Hurumph! I'm having an enforced day of rest due to not realising that ALL the shops are shut today!!!!! The DIY has come to a grinding halt, so I shall catch up on other stuff....
> 
> How about some pics that I've been promising for ages?
> 
> The GORGE bathroom at the moment...loverly eh?
> 
> View attachment 196478
> 
> 
> And here are some of the nursery although it's not finished yet....
> 
> View attachment 196480
> View attachment 196482
> View attachment 196483
> 
> 
> My nursing chair will go next to the window and a shelf will go on the wall behind the nursing chair - then it's DONE!!! :happydance:

awwwww nursery for a cute baba!!! Are you going to 'genderise' the nursery once you've had Miss or Mr Baby?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Beautiful nursery:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Well OH has totally surprised me this morning!
> 
> He
> 
> a) didn't tell me off, he just affectionately wound me up a bit about snoring lol!
> 
> b) woke up and was like "heyyyy you've already been downstairs haven't you?! Have you been looking for something?!" referring to MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT! He thought I'd been downstairs snooping when it hadn't even crossed my mind! He then asked me if I could open my present there and then bc he was worried I wouldn't like it and didn't want to present me with something I didn't like on my birthday! I really would have preferred to open it ON my birthday else I don't think I'll have anything else to open BUT I didn't want the poor bunny to worry so I opened it. Tis this:
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...7|Necklaces,+chains+and+pendants|14417066.htm
> 
> Now, I know there's a bit of a stigma about Argos jewellery but I really don't care. My sister would be horrified that I have something that's not from Tiffany or costs as much as a car but really, I just love that he went out and chose something for me. Something that he thought was nice and that he wanted me to have. That is what gift giving is about. I am also really super surprised that he spent £75 on me! Naughty boy spending so much. I nuv him to the moon and back.

That's absolutely beautiful Sarachka...and it is sweet that OH was so nervous about leaving it till your birthday but he needn't have worried eh? Lucky girl :cloud9:

I'm glad he didn't give you a hard time about enjoying yourself last night too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hurumph! I'm having an enforced day of rest due to not realising that ALL the shops are shut today!!!!! The DIY has come to a grinding halt, so I shall catch up on other stuff....
> 
> How about some pics that I've been promising for ages?
> 
> The GORGE bathroom at the moment...loverly eh?
> 
> View attachment 196478
> 
> 
> And here are some of the nursery although it's not finished yet....
> 
> View attachment 196480
> View attachment 196482
> View attachment 196483
> 
> 
> My nursing chair will go next to the window and a shelf will go on the wall behind the nursing chair - then it's DONE!!! :happydance:
> 
> awwwww nursery for a cute baba!!! Are you going to 'genderise' the nursery once you've had Miss or Mr Baby?Click to expand...

Yes no doubt we'll see some colour sneaking in once we know what we've got. I'm not a green or yellow or beige nursery fan, hence why it probably looks quite bland at the mo' but I love how calm it feels in there :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka- could you make me a siggy that says NTNP with PCOS hoping for the best please hun :flow: That necklace is lovely too :)

Kit- Thats a beautiful nursery and soooo relaxing :cloud9:

Molly- good to know your DH agrees with the blood monitor thing :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy Easter love doves :flower: hope you all have a beautituous day :kiss: I've been up to see Erin with eggs of course and now we're waiting at Adams mums for Easter scrummy dinner. 

Bethany your day sounds delightful can't wait for pics : yipee: inefficient as he may be with your mc I am glad you have adult company in the form of your oh :)

Kit I have been here blending in to the back ground catching up when I have 5 mins or so :) I'm fine I'm not prejudge though stupid :witch: boo,hiss.

Sarachka that's a lovely necklace and personally don't think it's up to anyone to judge your oh for present selections. He can get it where he likes by me :shrug: s'long as you are happy lover and it is such a lovely necklace :)

Molly I'd be entirely unsatisfied with your 'tests' too. Glad you will be keeping an eye on yourself lovely and that the oh is on board. 

So I got my period and it's ok I was prepare and also we are so busy now with the house that may will be a write off June/July/August are NTNP months (we have events planned) and September I will be back in the saddle. November, I will have been trying a year! Boo.hiss.harumph. 

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit that's supposed to say preggers stupid iPhone autocorrect! I love the nursery too :thumbup: can't wait to have one for my baby :cloud9: is where you must be when you look at the nursery! I nuv it :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie sorry about the witch. She's on her way over here too I can feel the bitch coming. Then we won't be able to TTC in May because of our awful sex ban for a month. So I have June and July to get knocked up. August onwards would mean a baby AFTER my 30th birthday. Don't get me wrong, I'll keep trying but I just REALLY wanted one before I was 30!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- I love those sweet man bumblings. :awww: That is a beautiful necklace. Happy Easter... :cloud9: for Sara today! 

Kit- I LOVE your nursery. Very beautiful. 

Jaynie- I'm sorry you've got your period but I'm glad you are feeling all right about it. Your symptoms were enough to make me hope though. :hugs:


All right... I'm pretty sure I promised little baby scan pictures... sooo...

Baby foot, proof that baby is a boy, and baby face. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby foot 22 April.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 1









It's a boy 22 April.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 4









224350_2055678550303_1194755703_32622773_1001270_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

I am so pms. I have tried to type this message 3 times on my phone but somehow keep pressing the beauty competition underneath :growlmad: 

Beautiful scan pics there Mol! :cloud9: I'm still really happy for you that it's a :blue: baby! 

Sarachka I'm sure you'll do fine maybe after the procedure but you have a full year being 30 so maybe that's not too bad just 30. You'll have big birthdays in the same year. Is 30 and 60 :hugs: ahaha. I'm sat inside as I've done my stint in the sun! The family are round for dinner and I'm all pms and CBA socialising :blush:


----------



## addie25

Morning all! Just saying a quick hello. Molly I love the scan pics! He's beautiful already!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge how's this?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ginge1-1.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ginge1-1.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks you Sarachka its perfect :D


----------



## Mollykins

RANT WARNING.

Can I shake my OH? Please? How about a good whack upside his thick head?? 

I fell asleep on the couch last night as we were watching television. I had only managed to put the baskets together and in their hiding spots; I hadn't yet done the trail from their door to their baskets or hidden the eggs. Well, I woke up around midnight and was a zombie. I asked for help laying the trail and then I went to bed... OH didn't follow for another hour. I had forgotten (and apparently so did he) to hide the eggs. Now, I'm a little upset he didn't do it. The eggs were right there on the table, ready to be placed in a hiding spot and he stayed up for another HOUR and didn't think to put them away.

So, the girls woke up and followed their trail and then noticed that the EASTER BUNNY didn't hide the eggs. :dohh: I quickly came up with the idea that, "Perhaps the Easter bunny wanted us to hide them for you?" Then, I made some coffee while my OH lazed on the couch because he was so tired from staying up so late. I helped the girls get their candy sorted and into bags and cleaned up a bit of the mess. Then it's time for breakfast... OH doesn't want to help... he gets up as if he is going to go use the loo and after a minute, I follow. He went in to our room and got right back into bed. :hissy: I ranted at him a bit, essentially telling him that I'm really frustrated and disappointed that I am doing all of this on my own today until he is rested enough to bother helping me. He didn't say anything so I just left. The more I sit, the more upset I'm getting. We are not religious; we don't celebrate the religious side of easter... more the bunny side. :haha: We do easter goodies and have a yum breakfast and then we all go out and do something as a family that we would enjoy. Now, all of that is on hold so that he can get some more sleep because he made the choice to stay up late. I just want to break things and scream like a mad woman that it's not bloody fair! Does he think I'm not tired? That I would LOVE to get a couple more hours of sleep? :grr:

Sorry about all that. Rant over... I actually am feeling a bit better for it. :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh Molly i'd whack him upside the head too! :growlmad: i can see why your annoyed!!


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Ooooh Molly i'd whack him upside the head too! :growlmad: i can see why your annoyed!!

Thanks Ginge. :hugs: I decided to do some window shopping online for baby and now I am going to go get ready to go (found some things I want. :haha:) ... If he wants to sleep, FINE but the girls and I are not going to be stuck here on a day we normally go out. [-( 

By the way... I love your new siggy. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

that's sucky of your OH Molly!!


----------



## Sarachka

I need a new signature. Cycle 7 is a fail and cycle 8 will be a medically imposed voidbollocks


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Molly - so sorry your OH is being a pooface. What's his problem? Is he overwhelmed? Or stressed at work? Or something else? Why is he acting this way?

You're a wonderful mama for still making this a special day for the girls. Hopefully your OH will get over this funk and give you a day to sleep in, too. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I've been watching my video of my trip to Ukraine a lot today, it's been two years since I was there!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIX43zg5os

I hope my bebes of Ukraine are OK.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all!:bunny:

Hope you've all had loverly Easter Sundays and found loads of hidden eggs:happydance: I found mine in the big country garden, all wrapped up in yellow paper with my name on it and hidden behind a raspberry bush:wohoo: And Holly had 2 presents! A set of chocolate bunnies (I'll be helping her out with those I think:haha:) and a gorgeous lilac outfit- t shirt and trousers and matching socks:happydance: SOOOOOO kind of DH's cousin to go to all that effort. I nuv him:hugs: (He's just going through a divorce, hence no reference to his DW!) Then the most scrumptious nomnom, champagne and fancy salmon and cream and cucumber toasts handed round by his adorable kids. Then a nomnom salad of melon and tomato and mint and lettuce. Then beef all marinated with lovely flavours and barbecue cooked spuds with a lovely creamy chive sauce. Then homemade raspberry tiramisu which was DELISH, and I'm not normally a desserts person! Then cheese and baguette and a drop more wine:munch::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Then an afternoon chillaxin, I took my knitting and chatted for hours with the 82yr old mother of cousin, while she untangled my balls of wool that Holly had tangled! I was in my element!:jo:
And LO was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: all day- they had a playhouse in the garden!!!!:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, Molly - so sorry your OH is being a pooface. What's his problem? Is he overwhelmed? Or stressed at work? Or something else? Why is he acting this way?
> 
> You're a wonderful mama for still making this a special day for the girls. Hopefully your OH will get over this funk and give you a day to sleep in, too. :hugs:

I think that like most men, he has his moments of utter selfishness. He really is just tired and wants to sleep more. Normally, it wouldn't be a problem but this is a day that we have stuff that we like to do... family day if you will and I just couldn't believe he was brushing it off. BUT I went into the bedroom and said, "I am taking a shower, I made contact with a woman on craigslist for a baby item and I'm going to meet with her and then go to the shops with the girls. Would you like to come with us?" He said yes and has gotten ready. :thumbup: 

Ooo! Time to go! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've been watching my video of my trip to Ukraine a lot today, it's been two years since I was there!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIX43zg5os
> 
> I hope my bebes of Ukraine are OK.

My granny friend and I chatted about you and your orphans since it was the blanket I was working on there:hugs:


----------



## poas

Hi all, congrats on the boy-bits Molly :)
Sorry to hear you are having a hard time again Holly, but glad it's not ectopic :hugs:
Kit your nursery is beautiful :)
Jaynie and Sarachka I'm sorry you're both out for the month, Clare lovely pot :) can't wait to see you!
Everyone else, I am sorry for not specifying something I have read about you, but I am fat,tired and fed up today, so please find it in your turtle hearts to forgive me?x


----------



## poas

Oh and Holly-your day....I WANT IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow your necklace is really pretty *Sarachka*:thumbup: And I just love your oh's unorthodox ways of presenting gifts. I remember fondly the tops from Top Shop or somewhere that he gave to you still in the bag.:awww: 

*Jaynie* that's bumbums for AF but at least you won't have the trauma of a December baby now!:haha:

*Molls* I hope your oh brightens up, maybe he really is overly tired and needs a bit of TLC? :shrug: OMG I sound like that 1950's woman:haha:

*Ginge* me like new siggy:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit* your nursery is DIVINE! :cloud9: Congratulations on your hard work:thumbup: Don't worry about adding colour, it's so gorge as it is and in any case by the time your :baby: gets to Hollinka's age there'll be lots of colourful toys permanently strewn all over the place!:rofl: They're very good at getting things out of boxes and drawers and cupboards but not so good at putting them back again:haha:

How's your sis and new niece doing?:flower: Home from hospital now?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Class siggy Sarachka, queen of the artfully splashed ink:thumbup: That could be a perfume name and logo your Siggy, or a designer make of clothes. Me likey.


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!!! I agree the nursery looks amazing!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics!!:happydance: The gorge house, the really cute guinea pig, THE HAMMOCK!!! Strung between 2 cherry trees! Imagine, in summer you lie on the hammock with your mouth open and let cherries fall into your mouth!:cloud9: And Hollinka enjoying a chillax in her special chair as the evening shadows lengthened:awww:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 2









017.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 3









018.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 6









025.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks for the siggy comments guys.....today is just another sunday to me :shrug: no easter eggs or nothing :(


----------



## addie25

Lovely pics!!!!! Wish I was there relaxing!!!!

Ging love the new sig!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks for the siggy comments guys.....today is just another sunday to me :shrug: no easter eggs or nothing :(

Want me to post you one of Holly's chocolate bunnies? Or are you dieting?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Molly - so sorry your OH is being a pooface. What's his problem? Is he overwhelmed? Or stressed at work? Or something else? Why is he acting this way?
> 
> You're a wonderful mama for still making this a special day for the girls. Hopefully your OH will get over this funk and give you a day to sleep in, too. :hugs:
> 
> I think that like most men, he has his moments of utter selfishness. He really is just tired and wants to sleep more. Normally, it wouldn't be a problem but this is a day that we have stuff that we like to do... family day if you will and I just couldn't believe he was brushing it off. BUT I went into the bedroom and said, "I am taking a shower, I made contact with a woman on craigslist for a baby item and I'm going to meet with her and then go to the shops with the girls. Would you like to come with us?" He said yes and has gotten ready. :thumbup:
> 
> Ooo! Time to go! :wave:Click to expand...

O good, have fun Molly!:hugs: What is said 'baby item?':happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: no im not dieting


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: no im not dieting

I'll send you a choccy bunny then!:bunny:


----------



## addie25

Omg dh is a bad driver. He is in and our of lanes on peoples butts on and off gas and break. I'm sick from our car ride and he's shocked be thinks he's a great driver!!! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Dh n I just did cheek swabs for genetic department to finish up n I was all nervous we did it wrong n dh goes nah we nailed it lol! I'm nervous I hope we didn't mess up n they don't have to start over. Cross fingers!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow your necklace is really pretty *Sarachka*:thumbup: And I just love your oh's unorthodox ways of presenting gifts. I remember fondly the tops from Top Shop or somewhere that he gave to you still in the bag.:awww:

Yeah ... on Christmas Eve about 5 mins before I had to leave for work. I wuv that moron!


----------



## Sarachka

HOLLY I just found some AWESOME craft video tutorials, although you probably already know how to make things like this but I am a simpleton! I thought you'd like them. I'm really excited to try them out



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPAFHI3Sg-c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00DZRhVuwuk


----------



## mummyApril

i am absolutely shattered so not catching up tonight, but i did see the nursery photos and i LOVE your nursery Kit, loving the scan pics Molly and Holly looks like you had a fab day! i feel like crap both physically and emotionally :( although i do have my Fayesey back home :)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow your necklace is really pretty *Sarachka*:thumbup: And I just love your oh's unorthodox ways of presenting gifts. I remember fondly the tops from Top Shop or somewhere that he gave to you still in the bag.:awww:
> 
> *Jaynie* that's bumbums for AF but at least you won't have the trauma of a December baby now!:haha:
> 
> *Molls* I hope your oh brightens up, maybe he really is overly tired and needs a bit of TLC? :shrug: OMG I sound like that 1950's woman:haha:
> 
> *Ginge* me like new siggy:thumbup:

Your day sounds so amazing! I wish I could just pop in on your life every now and again for a visit. The girls would all play in the sandbox and enjoy walks in the French sunshine. :flower: 

OH came around right quick. I suppose that nearly 2 hour nap did him a world of good. We did in fact go out and buy some baby items today... mostly clothes. :awww: It's nice to buy boy clothes for once but I'm quickly coming to miss the cuteness of the girl clothes. :-$ Don't tell anyone. :winkwink: 

Oh! And I just had an e-mail confirmation from Amazon... my blood sugar monitor will be here TOMORROW!


----------



## x-ginge-x

eugh! I hate feeling like a god damned parasite on JSA it gets me down so much :( I'm constantly worrying about money and this fortnight is no different I dont know how we'll manage but I will have to find a way :(


----------



## mummyApril

That's it! OH will be getting hypnotised! I cannot take being woken up in the night by him shouting random things anymore! I have been awake since 4 30am and now I'm wide awake I can't even do housework lol!


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> eugh! I hate feeling like a god damned parasite on JSA it gets me down so much :( I'm constantly worrying about money and this fortnight is no different I dont know how we'll manage but I will have to find a way :(

Sorry gingeroo. It is hard, I understand. Do you have a lovely 18-24 yr old adviser? Theres a really nice one at our jobcentreplus called Sarachka. She's a bit strange lol. I know for your age group it's soooo tough out there. Have you looked into work trials and work experience through the JCP? they could be a good way Into a job.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

Just been watching the craft vids *Sarachka*:thumbup: Don't American people talk funny?:haha: And the lady had such perfect French manicured hands, I couldn't possibly do a demonsration video with my gruffalo paws!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif AND all that fancy equipment like roller sticky stuff!! But a good clear demo- I do make boxes and stuff, usually to house homemade presents, but I haven't done them with pretty shaped lids like that, and I could use the same method to do a 'Wild Boar' box:happydance:

*Molly* I'm milking it while I'm not at work- this time next year I won't be able to have so much fun:nope: Yay for monitor! Test your blood sugar before eating and it should be less than 100mg. Then eat a really big lunch and do a test 1 and half hours after eating (My docs tell me to time it from the beginning of the meal) and it should be under 140mg And at 2hrs after the meal less than 120mg:thumbup: But eat a proper big meal for the first test so you're not bluffing the monitor!!

*Ginge* I hope you find a job soon, I don't envy you your youth in that respect. I worked at a fish restaurant when I was your age and stank of fish and vinegar the whole time:wacko: You want to work with animals right? Sarachka's suggestion of work experience sounds like a possible good springboard:shrug: Something will turn up for you:hugs:

Oooooo, DH is home from his run so I can go cycling now on my fast bike:dance: I daren't wear my ultimate poser's outfit since the shorts are bright white and I'm still bleeding:shock: So I'll settle for the black ones with the go-faster srtipe down the side. 

Catch you later girls:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXX:bike:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

'Tis another beautiful day this Easter Monday...we are definitely spoiled at the moment weather wise...I've a feeling this is Summer!! :shock:

I had a really relaxing day yesterday doing very little but speaking on the phone and researching on line. For the first time in a few months, my feet and legs look familiar to me....so the swelling can be reduced which I'm hoping is a good sign :thumbup: I am still waiting for my BP monitor to arrive but I knew it'd be slowed up by the holidays :wacko:

I got some pics of my little niece yesterday :cloud9: It seems the birth was pretty horrendous - long labour topped off by episiotomy and forceps delivery :nope: My sister hasn't spoken to anyone since - not even my mum. My sis gets traumatised after a sad episode of the Simpsons, so I can only imagine the state she's in...and feeding Iona herself now too.

Anyway...I'm going to catch up on my replies, have a great day y'all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit that's supposed to say preggers stupid iPhone autocorrect! I love the nursery too :thumbup: can't wait to have one for my baby :cloud9: is where you must be when you look at the nursery! I nuv it :awww:

Ahh sorry Jaynie that the nasty :witch: came - what a poofuck!

Thanks for your nice comments about the nursery, it's not everyone's cuppa but it's mine and I can't wait for the day you're posting pics of yours :cloud9: You're right too..I keep going in and just looking at it and it makes me feel all happy inside :cloud9: What a soppy saddo eh? :haha:

I hope you're ok with everything m'love, chin up, the house is almost in sight now :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie sorry about the witch. She's on her way over here too I can feel the bitch coming. Then we won't be able to TTC in May because of our awful sex ban for a month. So I have June and July to get knocked up. August onwards would mean a baby AFTER my 30th birthday. Don't get me wrong, I'll keep trying but I just REALLY wanted one before I was 30!

That's crappy Sarachka....sorry you think the :witch: is on her evil way this month, and I think you'll maybe need to immerse yourself in some fabulous activities during your sex ban to take your mind off it. Those craft machines would be a great way to go?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- I love those sweet man bumblings. :awww: That is a beautiful necklace. Happy Easter... :cloud9: for Sara today!
> 
> Kit- I LOVE your nursery. Very beautiful.
> 
> Jaynie- I'm sorry you've got your period but I'm glad you are feeling all right about it. Your symptoms were enough to make me hope though. :hugs:
> 
> 
> All right... I'm pretty sure I promised little baby scan pictures... sooo...
> 
> Baby foot, proof that baby is a boy, and baby face. :cloud9:

:awww: It's little Leo :cloud9: Gorgeous pics Molly, thanks for posting :hugs:

Thanks for being nice about the nursery too...nearly there with it now thank goodness :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im a Frecking LIMEY!!:fool:


https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2775/limeyt.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks you Sarachka its perfect :D

Another cracking siggie Sarachka - you're such a creative little one :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I've been watching my video of my trip to Ukraine a lot today, it's been two years since I was there!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIX43zg5os
> 
> I hope my bebes of Ukraine are OK.

I really hope that before I depart this life I get to say I did something even half as worthwhile and selfless as this. You never fail to impress me lovely :hugs:

Thanks for posting :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi all, congrats on the boy-bits Molly :)
> Sorry to hear you are having a hard time again Holly, but glad it's not ectopic :hugs:
> Kit your nursery is beautiful :)
> Jaynie and Sarachka I'm sorry you're both out for the month, Clare lovely pot :) can't wait to see you!
> Everyone else, I am sorry for not specifying something I have read about you, but I am fat,tired and fed up today, so please find it in your turtle hearts to forgive me?x

Thanks Lissy - how are you doing? (except for fat, tired and fed up of course:winkwink:) Hope you're generally well m'love - you're much too quiet y'know!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Kit* your nursery is DIVINE! :cloud9: Congratulations on your hard work:thumbup: Don't worry about adding colour, it's so gorge as it is and in any case by the time your :baby: gets to Hollinka's age there'll be lots of colourful toys permanently strewn all over the place!:rofl: They're very good at getting things out of boxes and drawers and cupboards but not so good at putting them back again:haha:
> 
> How's your sis and new niece doing?:flower: Home from hospital now?

Thanks Holly....I'm so looking forward to when my baby is Hollinka's age - not that I'm wishing his/her babyhood away, but I just love them when their little personalities really start to shine through. Every pic you post of Holly shows a different facet...:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies!!!! I agree the nursery looks amazing!!!

Thanks addie - how are you doing? Enjoying Spring break a bit more I hope?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Pics!!:happydance: The gorge house, the really cute guinea pig, THE HAMMOCK!!! Strung between 2 cherry trees! Imagine, in summer you lie on the hammock with your mouth open and let cherries fall into your mouth!:cloud9: And Hollinka enjoying a chillax in her special chair as the evening shadows lengthened:awww:

*sigh*

Another day straight out of an Enid Blyton classic - I think it's only fair that we each get turns of being you for just one day :winkwink: It looks FAB!! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks for the siggy comments guys.....today is just another sunday to me :shrug: no easter eggs or nothing :(

Aww boo Ginge - that's rubbish! To be fair, I didn't get an egg either but me and OH agreed many years ago that we wouldn't bother with such things - I eat far too much chocolate anyway :blush:



addie25 said:


> Omg dh is a bad driver. He is in and our of lanes on peoples butts on and off gas and break. I'm sick from our car ride and he's shocked be thinks he's a great driver!!! :dohh:

Addie - I feel your pain sista! I have an OH who thinks aggressive is the way to go and if other people don't drive the same way as him, they are wrong! I have told him countless times that if he EVER damages the baby's neck or something like that due to his jerky aggressive driving, I WILL NEVER FORGIVE HIM! And I mean it :sulk:



addie25 said:


> Dh n I just did cheek swabs for genetic department to finish up n I was all nervous we did it wrong n dh goes nah we nailed it lol! I'm nervous I hope we didn't mess up n they don't have to start over. Cross fingers!

My fingers are in a premanent state of crossed-ness for you m'love :thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> i am absolutely shattered so not catching up tonight, but i did see the nursery photos and i LOVE your nursery Kit, loving the scan pics Molly and Holly looks like you had a fab day! i feel like crap both physically and emotionally :( although i do have my Fayesey back home :)

Thanks April. Sorry you feel like poo...come back on when you're feeling like a chat and tell us all about it :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow your necklace is really pretty *Sarachka*:thumbup: And I just love your oh's unorthodox ways of presenting gifts. I remember fondly the tops from Top Shop or somewhere that he gave to you still in the bag.:awww:
> 
> *Jaynie* that's bumbums for AF but at least you won't have the trauma of a December baby now!:haha:
> 
> *Molls* I hope your oh brightens up, maybe he really is overly tired and needs a bit of TLC? :shrug: OMG I sound like that 1950's woman:haha:
> 
> *Ginge* me like new siggy:thumbup:
> 
> Your day sounds so amazing! I wish I could just pop in on your life every now and again for a visit. The girls would all play in the sandbox and enjoy walks in the French sunshine. :flower:
> 
> OH came around right quick. I suppose that nearly 2 hour nap did him a world of good. We did in fact go out and buy some baby items today... mostly clothes. :awww: It's nice to buy boy clothes for once but I'm quickly coming to miss the cuteness of the girl clothes. :-$ Don't tell anyone. :winkwink:
> 
> Oh! And I just had an e-mail confirmation from Amazon... my blood sugar monitor will be here TOMORROW!Click to expand...

Glad OH sorted himself out quick smart Molly...why are men just so.....man like sometimes??? :shrug: 

Can we see some pics of your purchases please :flower:

Yay! So glad your monitor will be with you soon...we can all rest a bit easier then and Holly can keep a proper eye on you!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im a Frecking LIMEY!!:fool:
> 
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2775/limeyt.jpg

:yipee: Yay!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

yay for lime!:yipee:

Just to say that I was inspired by Sarachka and her doing good for others whilst out on my bike ride; there were some blind runners, running arm in arm with a seeing person, and blind cyclists on the back seat of tandems. I could be a guide runner or a front cyclist for blind people couldn't I?! I'm going to track down the association they were with and see if they want volunteers:angelnot:

FABBO ride:cloud9: I thrashed a guy in a long hill and he was gutted:smug: And while miscarrying, in true female multi-tasking style:haha:

Now off to barbecue and eat lunch then vegetate in a deckchair and watch LO play in the sandpit, it's hard work being a mum:icecream: Plus the boys are at their mum's for lunch so I have DH and Holly all to myself today:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep I have looked into work trials Sarachka, unfortunately there aren't many around in my area right now and what there are, are in industries like construction which is no good for me :( Makes it harder that OH has no qualifications whatsoever so for him to get a job its even more difficult, that coupled with the fact he isn't very outgoing and is terrified of people limits his possibilities to very few!


----------



## poas

Afternoon all, I hope everyone is doing ok? I am feeling much more positive today, especially when I realised I have accrued enough holiday at work (I only do 3days a week) that I can start maternity in july but actually stop work on the 23rd of May :) I am SOOOO glad I worked overtime last year to achieve this now :)


----------



## poas

x-ginge-x said:


> Yep I have looked into work trials Sarachka, unfortunately there aren't many around in my area right now and what there are, are in industries like construction which is no good for me :( Makes it harder that OH has no qualifications whatsoever so for him to get a job its even more difficult, that coupled with the fact he isn't very outgoing and is terrified of people limits his possibilities to very few!

I don't know if this will be helpful to you, but I work in Moto service station,they are always hiring and the pay is pretty good,maybe you could try your local one?A lot of them even have a bus service for people who don't drive?


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly - another great day you have planned there. DH and Holly all to you sounds good! Do DH and his ex have the boys every other year for the holidays? 

Ginge. I feel your pain. I dig it! I hate not doing anything and even relying on my mum for work is bad :growlmad: but you'll get one. Me and Adam used to volunteer at the local dogs home so maybe you could look in to that? We went and walked doggies that needed a walk! And you could go any day... Wasn't exclusively weekends in fact, they were busier at weekends! 

Sarachka. A month sex ban would pass me and oh by as if nothing was wrong :haha: maybe not when we get in to the house but we'll see! How's your bank holiday Monday? 

Molly I agree that you should take some photos of what you bought! I nuv to look at stuff to do with your babies :cloud9: hope your oh is on better form today. 

I'm a bit sad wondering what I'm doing wrong. I'm now resistant to quit smoking, as stupid as it sounds, in case it's not that. Know what I mean? It's a bit like Holly described the day before she decided to actually go to have bloods done. I'm ok as long as I can get worried and then think 'o it's because I'm still smoking a little' but what if it's not :shrug: what then? God it's hard. Must be pms because I don't normally feel like this! I'm listening to rugby and watching the new horror film insidious later. Adam is a horror buff.

Kit :hi: glad you can see your ankles today :haha: thanks. I can't wait to be posting pics of our nursery neither :D that will be lovely... my OH is an aggressive driver and I once explained to him why it annoyed me so and luckily I had the benefit of seeing him with Erin and he's soo good at curbing it with her :shock: he has developed a series of hand signs :haha: it is funny but I'd never forgive my OH if he hurt my baby or Erin I'd never forgive him!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Liszt! That is good news. That's soooo soon and you'll talk to us more then I imagine :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

*Lissy


----------



## babyhopes2010

I Have a DYSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:fool::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:coffee:
> 
> Just been watching the craft vids *Sarachka*:thumbup: Don't American people talk funny?:haha: And the lady had such perfect French manicured hands, I couldn't possibly do a demonsration video with my gruffalo paws!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif AND all that fancy equipment like roller sticky stuff!! But a good clear demo- I do make boxes and stuff, usually to house homemade presents, but I haven't done them with pretty shaped lids like that, and I could use the same method to do a 'Wild Boar' box:happydance:
> 
> *Molly* I'm milking it while I'm not at work- this time next year I won't be able to have so much fun:nope: Yay for monitor! Test your blood sugar before eating and it should be less than 100mg. Then eat a really big lunch and do a test 1 and half hours after eating (My docs tell me to time it from the beginning of the meal) and it should be under 140mg And at 2hrs after the meal less than 120mg:thumbup: But eat a proper big meal for the first test so you're not bluffing the monitor!!
> 
> *Ginge* I hope you find a job soon, I don't envy you your youth in that respect. I worked at a fish restaurant when I was your age and stank of fish and vinegar the whole time:wacko: You want to work with animals right? Sarachka's suggestion of work experience sounds like a possible good springboard:shrug: Something will turn up for you:hugs:
> 
> Oooooo, DH is home from his run so I can go cycling now on my fast bike:dance: I daren't wear my ultimate poser's outfit since the shorts are bright white and I'm still bleeding:shock: So I'll settle for the black ones with the go-faster srtipe down the side.
> 
> Catch you later girls:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXX:bike:

I'm so grateful that you are experienced in the world of poke your finger daily. :haha: I think that if there is a confirmed blood sugar issue... my OH is going to have to hide something things... here's why....

I remember (vaguely) being woken up by Leo kicking me in the middle of the night... but I do not remember getting up. Unfortunately my OH found a small easter chocolate wrapper on the kitchen counter this morning... :blush: Seems I must have gotten up to shush the baby with sweets. :dohh: 

Hope you enjoyed that faster than fast bike ride. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> 'Tis another beautiful day this Easter Monday...we are definitely spoiled at the moment weather wise...I've a feeling this is Summer!! :shock:
> 
> I had a really relaxing day yesterday doing very little but speaking on the phone and researching on line. For the first time in a few months, my feet and legs look familiar to me....so the swelling can be reduced which I'm hoping is a good sign :thumbup: I am still waiting for my BP monitor to arrive but I knew it'd be slowed up by the holidays :wacko:
> 
> I got some pics of my little niece yesterday :cloud9: It seems the birth was pretty horrendous - long labour topped off by episiotomy and forceps delivery :nope: My sister hasn't spoken to anyone since - not even my mum. My sis gets traumatised after a sad episode of the Simpsons, so I can only imagine the state she's in...and feeding Iona herself now too.
> 
> Anyway...I'm going to catch up on my replies, have a great day y'all :flower:

Oh your poor sister. :nope: I can relate for sure. Big :hugs: for her. Poor "ickle sausage" (was that a good one? :haha:)

I'm glad your swelling is going down... I say the key is Maternity Leave. :thumbup: We had two days of sun and beautiful weather... now we are in for another week of downpours. sigh. :( On the upside, it's going to be sunny and nice again starting on Saturday. :thumbup: 

I hope your monitor comes soon!


----------



## Mollykins

Clare! A lime! That's fab my girl! You are coming along just right aren't you! :hugs:

Kit and Jaynie- I will post pics of the purchases just after I've finished catching up. :thumbup:

Jaynie- I'm sorry smoking is such an issue... I remember all the times I quit. :haha: That sounds odd doesn't it? You can (and will) do it honey sweet. Just takes some time. :flower:

Oo! Kit- You STILL have a squash BUT, you are 30 weeks!! Oh me, oh my! Any new pot pics? 

Holly- That would be amazing and very rewarding to be a guide runner and of course, you would LOVE it and be great at it. :flower: And good on your for whooping that fellow biker! Amazon turtle! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Some purchase pictures. :awww:

The "My Daddy Rocks" was definitely an OH pick. :haha: 
Oh and the monkey pic was not a purchase... I wanted it SO BADLY but OH vetoed it. :cry:
The little shoes are a university sports team here in Oregon that my OH is loyal too. A lot of his family has attended that university.
 



Attached Files:







vroom suit.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 2









truckin cool.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2









sports shoes.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 2









monkey.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2









daddy rocks.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

And this is the carseat snuggler that we got as well. :awww: He's going to be so cozy comfortable. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







carseat snuggler.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LunaLady

Cute *baby boy* stuff, Molly!!! :dance: I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Im back!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::winkwink::flower:

Tried my best to have a little catch up, but only remember a few things so here we go..........

Kit- so glad your cankles are calming down now:hugs:not long left for you now hey? Have i missed any nursery pictures or red bedroom pictures ?? If so can you tell me the pg no pretty please:thumbup:. Your sister sounds like she had a rough time bless her but i really love the name she has choosen:cloud9: i gather your having a tad of blood pressure problem too lovely tis not good i hope you are well apart from that :kiss:

Bethany- im very sad to hear emily did not stick again and is this definately the end of your ttc road or do you think you may have an oopsie emily:winkwink:like jaynie said the other day:thumbup:? Anyhow i have been thinking how shite life is to some people i know just lately and you were in my thoughts lovely :kiss:. PS-your homemade sanitery pads were typical monkey ones hehe:haha:I hope Holly is good give er a love from me:kiss:

Molly- am i right in persuming i have missed your gender scan and you are in fact team blue along with april and myself??? If im correct in m y persumption im so very very happy for you :happydance::happydance: bebe leo'kins hey :kiss:oh and i,m sorry to hear about your suspected GD lovely , i hope you get things sorted and monitored if needs be. Also have i missed any pot updates from yourself plus rack:haha::winkwink:if so direct me to the pg lovely please :hugs:

Sarachka -my darling thankyou soooooooo much again for my turtle mail it was such a nice surprise when i arrived home :hugs:, i love the t-shirt and so does OH and Reece !!! And lovely note in the card too, in fact i found a really apt present for you the other day that i must get even though i have already sent you turtle mail :thumbup:but its a must for you so im allowed!!! I hope your app for your treatment is'nt getting you down to much babe:hugs:

April- i hear the ex has been a D-head again and his gf too wtf?? i missed the post but you must fill me in !!?? Have you posted any pot pics??IF so i need pg number plz:kiss:hope you and your girls and the lil man are a ok :hugs:

thats all i can remember with my mushy baby brain we have had a lovely weekend guys and weather has been perfect apart from saturday was a bit nippy but we went crabbing, visited a castle the kids and OH's tried archery!!! We had a bbq of course:winkwink:and a lovely evening meal out and a sunday lunch was:cloud9::cloud9:miseed you girls and my lil doggy so much though!!! My camera is on charge ready to post turtle mail pictures and a bump picture not done one for weeks and think he has grown into a proper eggplant/aubergine!!!!!!

laters lovers:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Im back!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::winkwink::flower:
> 
> Tried my best to have a little catch up, but only remember a few things so here we go..........
> 
> Kit- so glad your cankles are calming down now:hugs:not long left for you now hey? Have i missed any nursery pictures or red bedroom pictures ?? If so can you tell me the pg no pretty please:thumbup:. Your sister sounds like she had a rough time bless her but i really love the name she has choosen:cloud9: i gather your having a tad of blood pressure problem too lovely tis not good i hope you are well apart from that :kiss:
> 
> Bethany- im very sad to hear emily did not stick again and is this definately the end of your ttc road or do you think you may have an oopsie emily:winkwink:like jaynie said the other day:thumbup:? Anyhow i have been thinking how shite life is to some people i know just lately and you were in my thoughts lovely :kiss:. PS-your homemade sanitery pads were typical monkey ones hehe:haha:I hope Holly is good give er a love from me:kiss:
> 
> Molly- am i right in persuming i have missed your gender scan and you are in fact team blue along with april and myself??? If im correct in m y persumption im so very very happy for you :happydance::happydance: bebe leo'kins hey :kiss:oh and i,m sorry to hear about your suspected GD lovely , i hope you get things sorted and monitored if needs be. Also have i missed any pot updates from yourself plus rack:haha::winkwink:if so direct me to the pg lovely please :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka -my darling thankyou soooooooo much again for my turtle mail it was such a nice surprise when i arrived home :hugs:, i love the t-shirt and so does OH and Reece !!! And lovely note in the card too, in fact i found a really apt present for you the other day that i must get even though i have already sent you turtle mail :thumbup:but its a must for you so im allowed!!! I hope your app for your treatment is'nt getting you down to much babe:hugs:
> 
> April- i hear the ex has been a D-head again and his gf too wtf?? i missed the post but you must fill me in !!?? Have you posted any pot pics??IF so i need pg number plz:kiss:hope you and your girls and the lil man are a ok :hugs:
> 
> thats all i can remember with my mushy baby brain we have had a lovely weekend guys and weather has been perfect apart from saturday was a bit nippy but we went crabbing, visited a castle the kids and OH's tried archery!!! We had a bbq of course:winkwink:and a lovely evening meal out and a sunday lunch was:cloud9::cloud9:miseed you girls and my lil doggy so much though!!! My camera is on charge ready to post turtle mail pictures and a bump picture not done one for weeks and think he has grown into a proper eggplant/aubergine!!!!!!
> 
> laters lovers:kiss:

I'm glad that you had such a great weekend! Sounds amazing. Castles and archery... barbeques and everything. :cloud9:

For Miss Kit's nursery pics, page 2720. :thumbup: 

You are right, I had my gender scan and Leo is a Leo! :haha: Very pleased indeed. Here is my 20 week pot pic for you.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Cute *baby boy* stuff, Molly!!! :dance: I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!

Thank you. :hugs:

How are you feeling today Luna love? Is it as rainy and miserable up north as it is here? Ugh.


----------



## Sarachka

hi kids,

back from a BBQ at my parent's house with OH. 

Tomorrow it's KFC = Krunchy Fried Cervix. 9.40am. Say a little prayer for me. Such a pile of poo. I can feel AF lurking, I just pray she holds off so we can have one more roll in the hay tonight before our month long drought.


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles! I had a lovely morning looking for dresses and got one I really like for a wedding I'm going to in June. Genetics department should hopefully know by Wednesday if it works and if so watch out ivf here I come in May. I'm crossing everything that it works. Now I am watching my dad attempt to use a computer( it's very entertaining) he is old fashion and does not do well with computers. He won't even get an iPhone! Everytime my mom sends him upstairs to print something yells down the stairs " um the compter went black not 2 sure what I did lol" Anyway off to get ice cream wih my mom!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> hi kids,
> 
> back from a BBQ at my parent's house with OH.
> 
> Tomorrow it's KFC = Krunchy Fried Cervix. 9.40am. Say a little prayer for me. Such a pile of poo. I can feel AF lurking, I just pray she holds off so we can have one more roll in the hay tonight before our month long drought.

Oh honey. I wish you all the best. :hugs: And I hope the :witch: stays away so you can enjoy yourselves tonight.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Dh's friend has just turned up with a bag of Jerusalem Artichoke bulbs from his garden that they're planting in our veg patch together. Bless.:awww:

I ended up being quite busy this afternoon, DH mowed the lawn and I cleaned out the animals and then we went for a walk to fly my kite but there wasn't enough wind:nope: but 'twas a lovely walk nonetheless, only on getting home we realised MONKEY WASN'T THERE!  and I ended up having to go back up the steep hill to the forest to find him:dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute *baby boy* stuff, Molly!!! :dance: I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling today Luna love? Is it as rainy and miserable up north as it is here? Ugh.Click to expand...

Yep, quite rainy. We just dropped of the BIL at the airport - quite a teary goodbye! It's been almost three years since we've seen him; I hope another three years don't go by before we see him again.


----------



## Mollykins

Poor monkey must be traumatized. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute *baby boy* stuff, Molly!!! :dance: I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling today Luna love? Is it as rainy and miserable up north as it is here? Ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, quite rainy. We just dropped of the BIL at the airport - quite a teary goodbye! It's been almost three years since we've seen him; I hope another three years don't go by before we see him again.Click to expand...

Aww :hugs: I know how that feels. I haven't seen most of my family in... 4 years or so. Skype and e-mail is a life saver. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

And still feeling nauseous and gaggy today. VERY smell sensitive today. Geez, I'm getting really tired of the whole morning sickness thing! How do you girls have more than one baby? I can't imagine feeling this way AND chasing around a toddler. Yesterday I hardly got out of bed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> hi kids,
> 
> back from a BBQ at my parent's house with OH.
> 
> Tomorrow it's KFC = Krunchy Fried Cervix. 9.40am. Say a little prayer for me. Such a pile of poo. I can feel AF lurking, I just pray she holds off so we can have one more roll in the hay tonight before our month long drought.

Yes, it's the _not your birthday_ day tomorrow isn't it. Goodluck my darling for the KFC:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles! I had a lovely morning looking for dresses and got one I really like for a wedding I'm going to in June. Genetics department should hopefully know by Wednesday if it works and if so watch out ivf here I come in May. I'm crossing everything that it works. Now I am watching my dad attempt to use a computer( it's very entertaining) he is old fashion and does not do well with computers. He won't even get an iPhone! Everytime my mom sends him upstairs to print something yells down the stairs " um the compter went black not 2 sure what I did lol" Anyway off to get ice cream wih my mom!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> And still feeling nauseous and gaggy today. VERY smell sensitive today. Geez, I'm getting really tired of the whole morning sickness thing! How do you girls have more than one baby? I can't imagine feeling this way AND chasing around a toddler. Yesterday I hardly got out of bed!

Well I never got the chance to find out what having a toddler while being pregnant was like but I think you've just got the sickness real bad and it's not usually so annoying! (except maybe for Molly?!!Which DD were you really sick with?) And another thing, for me having a toddler and being a SAHM is far less tiring than working long hours in the city- I think if I'd been sick with LO it 1st tri it would have been far worse to try to get to work and teach all day than to stay at home and look after a little monkey! But you've got hit so badly you poor sausage, I never actually threw up at all!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi turtles! I had a lovely morning looking for dresses and got one I really like for a wedding I'm going to in June. Genetics department should hopefully know by Wednesday if it works and if so watch out ivf here I come in May. I'm crossing everything that it works. Now I am watching my dad attempt to use a computer( it's very entertaining) he is old fashion and does not do well with computers. He won't even get an iPhone! Everytime my mom sends him upstairs to print something yells down the stairs " um the compter went black not 2 sure what I did lol" Anyway off to get ice cream wih my mom!

dress pic pleeease:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I was really sick with my first and less sick with my second and even less sick with this one. I only vommed about half a dozen times with my second and not at all with this one though there was quite a few close calls! It was hard this time because, as you know, extreme nausea is debilitating and I wasn't much fun for the girls in the first tri.


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOLLY! LOVELY BOY STUFF!!!:happydance: Especially the rejected monkey:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Poor monkey must be traumatized. :nope:

Not even! When I found him he was lying on his back, kicking his legs in the air and clutching his stomach in hysterical laughter:rofl: He thought his 'jumping off the pushchair' joke was sooo funny:growlmad: Naughty monkey. He had no bananas tonight :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Poor monkey must be traumatized. :nope:
> 
> Not even! When I found him he was lying on his back, kicking his legs in the air and clutching his stomach in hysterical laughter:rofl: He thought his 'jumping off the pushchair' joke was sooo funny:growlmad: Naughty monkey. He had no bananas tonight :sulk:Click to expand...

He has your number then! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit* were you a Brownie?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> *Kit* were you a Brownie?

A brownie?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I was really sick with my first and less sick with my second and even less sick with this one. I only vommed about half a dozen times with my second and not at all with this one though there was quite a few close calls! It was hard this time because, as you know, extreme nausea is debilitating and I wasn't much fun for the girls in the first tri.

Huh, well that's good to hear. I wonder if that's typical? Likely I'll forget all about my sickness by the time I'm itching for another... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> And still feeling nauseous and gaggy today. VERY smell sensitive today. Geez, I'm getting really tired of the whole morning sickness thing! How do you girls have more than one baby? I can't imagine feeling this way AND chasing around a toddler. Yesterday I hardly got out of bed!
> 
> Well I never got the chance to find out what having a toddler while being pregnant was like but I think you've just got the sickness real bad and it's not usually so annoying! (except maybe for Molly?!!Which DD were you really sick with?) And another thing, for me having a toddler and being a SAHM is far less tiring than working long hours in the city- I think if I'd been sick with LO it 1st tri it would have been far worse to try to get to work and teach all day than to stay at home and look after a little monkey! But you've got hit so badly you poor sausage, I never actually threw up at all!Click to expand...

You'll get your chance! :hugs:
Yes - I am SO THANKFUL for my hard working DH that I can be a SAHP (stay at home preggers) and suffer in my own bed!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This morning a man glued himself to me while cycling for many kilometres (he was perfectly pleasant and we had a nice chat) but we passed my ex cycling in the other direction and he didn't dare stop to talk since he thought it was my DH with me:cry:

I miss:

Crunch
Trin
Emandi
Moomin

Where art thou?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* were you a Brownie?
> 
> A brownie?Click to expand...

Like a Girl Guide but younger? Wore brown uniforms with yellow ties? :shrug: Google'em Molly- "Girl guides and Brownies!":haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We have Kit's melon baby as a starter tonight:shock:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I was really sick with my first and less sick with my second and even less sick with this one. I only vommed about half a dozen times with my second and not at all with this one though there was quite a few close calls! It was hard this time because, as you know, extreme nausea is debilitating and I wasn't much fun for the girls in the first tri.
> 
> Huh, well that's good to hear. I wonder if that's typical? Likely I'll forget all about my sickness by the time I'm itching for another... :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: It's hard to forget being sick for so long but the memory of exactly HOW awful it was does fade a bit... just in time to be itching for another. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* were you a Brownie?
> 
> A brownie?Click to expand...
> 
> Like a Girl Guide but younger? Wore brown uniforms with yellow ties? :shrug: Google'em Molly- "Girl guides and Brownies!":haha:Click to expand...

Ahh yes, I am familiar. I was in Campfire for a short time. Sort of similar. Hmm. My OH was in Boy Scouts and "graduated" as an Eagle Scout. Very proud monkey man he is! :smug: He once got out of a speeding ticket by accidentally dropping his Eagle Scout card out of his wallet in his fumbling attempt to pull out his license. The officer was also an Eagle Scout from long ago and let him off with a warning after chatting for a bit. What are you to do? Lucky little duck. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> 'Tis another beautiful day this Easter Monday...we are definitely spoiled at the moment weather wise...I've a feeling this is Summer!! :shock:
> 
> I had a really relaxing day yesterday doing very little but speaking on the phone and researching on line. For the first time in a few months, my feet and legs look familiar to me....so the swelling can be reduced which I'm hoping is a good sign :thumbup: I am still waiting for my BP monitor to arrive but I knew it'd be slowed up by the holidays :wacko:
> 
> I got some pics of my little niece yesterday :cloud9: It seems the birth was pretty horrendous - long labour topped off by episiotomy and forceps delivery :nope: My sister hasn't spoken to anyone since - not even my mum. My sis gets traumatised after a sad episode of the Simpsons, so I can only imagine the state she's in...and feeding Iona herself now too.
> 
> Anyway...I'm going to catch up on my replies, have a great day y'all :flower:
> 
> Oh your poor sister. :nope: I can relate for sure. Big :hugs: for her. Poor "ickle sausage" (was that a good one? :haha:)
> 
> I'm glad your swelling is going down... I say the key is Maternity Leave. :thumbup: We had two days of sun and beautiful weather... now we are in for another week of downpours. sigh. :( On the upside, it's going to be sunny and nice again starting on Saturday. :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your monitor comes soon!Click to expand...

Thanks Molly :hugs:

Did you have a similar birthing scenario with your DDs then? I knew you'd had a hard time but didn't know if that was part of it?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> yay for lime!:yipee:
> 
> Just to say that I was inspired by Sarachka and her doing good for others whilst out on my bike ride; there were some blind runners, running arm in arm with a seeing person, and blind cyclists on the back seat of tandems. I could be a guide runner or a front cyclist for blind people couldn't I?! I'm going to track down the association they were with and see if they want volunteers:angelnot:
> 
> FABBO ride:cloud9: I thrashed a guy in a long hill and he was gutted:smug: And while miscarrying, in true female multi-tasking style:haha:
> 
> Now off to barbecue and eat lunch then vegetate in a deckchair and watch LO play in the sandpit, it's hard work being a mum:icecream: Plus the boys are at their mum's for lunch so I have DH and Holly all to myself today:hugs:

That's a great idea Holly! :thumbup: and something you'd really enjoy I bet!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> 'Tis another beautiful day this Easter Monday...we are definitely spoiled at the moment weather wise...I've a feeling this is Summer!! :shock:
> 
> I had a really relaxing day yesterday doing very little but speaking on the phone and researching on line. For the first time in a few months, my feet and legs look familiar to me....so the swelling can be reduced which I'm hoping is a good sign :thumbup: I am still waiting for my BP monitor to arrive but I knew it'd be slowed up by the holidays :wacko:
> 
> I got some pics of my little niece yesterday :cloud9: It seems the birth was pretty horrendous - long labour topped off by episiotomy and forceps delivery :nope: My sister hasn't spoken to anyone since - not even my mum. My sis gets traumatised after a sad episode of the Simpsons, so I can only imagine the state she's in...and feeding Iona herself now too.
> 
> Anyway...I'm going to catch up on my replies, have a great day y'all :flower:
> 
> Oh your poor sister. :nope: I can relate for sure. Big :hugs: for her. Poor "ickle sausage" (was that a good one? :haha:)
> 
> I'm glad your swelling is going down... I say the key is Maternity Leave. :thumbup: We had two days of sun and beautiful weather... now we are in for another week of downpours. sigh. :( On the upside, it's going to be sunny and nice again starting on Saturday. :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your monitor comes soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Molly :hugs:
> 
> Did you have a similar birthing scenario with your DDs then? I knew you'd had a hard time but didn't know if that was part of it?Click to expand...

With my first I was induced (she was 14 days late at the day of induction) and I was in labour for about 18 hours. She became stuck on my public bone, I had an episiotomy, lots of blood loss, and a ventouse birth. Of course, not before they threatened to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. :shock: She was born with her cord wrapped twice around her neck and not breathing. :nope: Horrifying ordeal to experience, especially with your first! I really do hope she comes around soon. :hugs: Oh and second DD... easy peasy birth. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> hi kids,
> 
> back from a BBQ at my parent's house with OH.
> 
> Tomorrow it's KFC = Krunchy Fried Cervix. 9.40am. Say a little prayer for me. Such a pile of poo. I can feel AF lurking, I just pray she holds off so we can have one more roll in the hay tonight before our month long drought.

Sorry lovely..I hope it's quick and the last time you need to be sizzled :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

BnB is being a big meanie. :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Kit* were you a Brownie?

Yes indeedy! I was an Elf :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> We have Kit's melon baby as a starter tonight:shock:

:trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> BnB is being a big meanie. :growlmad:

It so is...I had to give up on several posts.

One of them I was trying to say I love your purchases...beautiful ickle boy stuff :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Poor monkey must be traumatized. :nope:
> 
> Not even! When I found him he was lying on his back, kicking his legs in the air and clutching his stomach in hysterical laughter:rofl: He thought his 'jumping off the pushchair' joke was sooo funny:growlmad: Naughty monkey. He had no bananas tonight :sulk:Click to expand...

Naughty nana muncher! :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> 'Tis another beautiful day this Easter Monday...we are definitely spoiled at the moment weather wise...I've a feeling this is Summer!! :shock:
> 
> I had a really relaxing day yesterday doing very little but speaking on the phone and researching on line. For the first time in a few months, my feet and legs look familiar to me....so the swelling can be reduced which I'm hoping is a good sign :thumbup: I am still waiting for my BP monitor to arrive but I knew it'd be slowed up by the holidays :wacko:
> 
> I got some pics of my little niece yesterday :cloud9: It seems the birth was pretty horrendous - long labour topped off by episiotomy and forceps delivery :nope: My sister hasn't spoken to anyone since - not even my mum. My sis gets traumatised after a sad episode of the Simpsons, so I can only imagine the state she's in...and feeding Iona herself now too.
> 
> Anyway...I'm going to catch up on my replies, have a great day y'all :flower:
> 
> Oh your poor sister. :nope: I can relate for sure. Big :hugs: for her. Poor "ickle sausage" (was that a good one? :haha:)
> 
> I'm glad your swelling is going down... I say the key is Maternity Leave. :thumbup: We had two days of sun and beautiful weather... now we are in for another week of downpours. sigh. :( On the upside, it's going to be sunny and nice again starting on Saturday. :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your monitor comes soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Molly :hugs:
> 
> Did you have a similar birthing scenario with your DDs then? I knew you'd had a hard time but didn't know if that was part of it?Click to expand...
> 
> With my first I was induced (she was 14 days late at the day of induction) and I was in labour for about 18 hours. She became stuck on my public bone, I had an episiotomy, lots of blood loss, and a ventouse birth. Of course, not before they threatened to push her back in and do an emergency cesarean. :shock: She was born with her cord wrapped twice around her neck and not breathing. :nope: Horrifying ordeal to experience, especially with your first! I really do hope she comes around soon. :hugs: Oh and second DD... easy peasy birth. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooo, painful and traumatic doesn't even do that justice really. Push her back up????? :saywhat: :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you. :hugs: 

While we were out shopping yesterday, I found a crib AND changing table set in ESPRESSO (I love dark, rich browns) and it was gorge and rather well priced. OH wasn't impressed and said no. When we got home I lamented some more about how amazing it was, how it went from crib to toddler bed to twin bed later and how cute that it came with the changing table... all the sudden he says, "It does all that? I didn't realize... that was a good deal." :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Right?! I may have been hanging onto my own life by a thread but you dare say what to me?? Push her back where?? :shock: Oh no, I'm sorry... you must be new... this is an exit only area at the moment. There will be no, "pushing her back in". :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thank you. :hugs:
> 
> While we were out shopping yesterday, I found a crib AND changing table set in ESPRESSO (I love dark, rich browns) and it was gorge and rather well priced. OH wasn't impressed and said no. When we got home I lamented some more about how amazing it was, how it went from crib to toddler bed to twin bed later and how cute that it came with the changing table... all the sudden he says, "It does all that? I didn't realize... that was a good deal." :dohh: :dohh:

Gawd....men eh? Does that mean you can go and get it then?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Right?! I may have been hanging onto my own life by a thread but you dare say what to me?? Push her back where?? :shock: Oh no, I'm sorry... you must be new... this is an exit only area at the moment. There will be no, "pushing her back in". :haha:

*shudders at the very thought*


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* were you a Brownie?
> 
> Yes indeedy! I was an Elf :smug:Click to expand...

I was an Imp:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Kit* were you a Brownie?
> 
> Yes indeedy! I was an Elf :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was an Imp:haha:Click to expand...

I thought for sure you'd be a munkie :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How many badges did you have? I had a whole armful :smug: I had to go bell-ringing in old people's homes for one of them, and make lots of cups of tea:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:
> 
> While we were out shopping yesterday, I found a crib AND changing table set in ESPRESSO (I love dark, rich browns) and it was gorge and rather well priced. OH wasn't impressed and said no. When we got home I lamented some more about how amazing it was, how it went from crib to toddler bed to twin bed later and how cute that it came with the changing table... all the sudden he says, "It does all that? I didn't realize... that was a good deal." :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> Gawd....men eh? Does that mean you can go and get it then?Click to expand...

I'm not sure :shrug: The shop we found it at was about an hour away. :( I will have to talk to OH a bit more about it. One thing is that neither of us feel very rushed to get the nursery ready, so he might not feel that we need to rush back and get it. I was/am just excited as it was a good deal and I did like it.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> How many badges did you have? I had a whole armful :smug: I had to go bell-ringing in old people's homes for one of them, and make lots of cups of tea:haha:

I seem to remember having a fair old armful myself although I don't remember much about what I did to get them...except for reciting Burns poetry and learning a piece of literature and delivering it theatrically to "Brown Owl" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! Holly! I can't believe I forgot, but I meant to tell you that my doctor told me that there are no symptoms of GD. She said that I wouldn't know I had GD because I wouldn't have any physical reactions or whatnot. Basically told me that GD is like a silent disease. :shrug: That's when she launched into hypoglycemia.


----------



## kit_cat

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :trouble:

*shakes fist at B&B*


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck tomorrow Sarah bunny :hugs: hope they fry it up real good and you are good to go with ttc and :sex: galore and eventual :baby: I hope it all goes well for you. Try to let us know as soon as you can lover.

Molly. Thanks :hugs: I know I'll do it eventually. I'm just emotional with it all I suppose. :shrug: 

Kit any news on sis? 

Holly I was in rainbows and brownie's and did girl guides for about a week until i decided I was far too cool for it! 

Hayley glad you had a lovely time :hugs: just what you needed!


----------



## Mollykins

Well, my blood sugar monitor didn't come in the post today. :growlmad: Hopefully it'll come tomorrow.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Morning! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I couldn't get back on at all last night so a belated Goodnight! 

Firstly, GOOD LUCK SARACHKA:hugs:

*Jaynie* I was too cool for girl Guides too:haha: Loved Brownies though!

*Molly* your doc's right in so far as it's a silent disease but there ARE symptoms, or signs may be a better word, they're just easy to assume are normal pregnancy symptoms, (you only need to look at any GD site on the web to see associated, yet often missed, symptoms:shrug:) which I hope in your case are just pregnancy symptoms, but either way passing out is a scary thing which I would just want more information/reassurance about. Hypoglycemie is as dangerous as hyper; if you go clonking heavily down on a concrete floor at 6 months pregnant because you're out shopping and your blood sugar suddenly drops too low, and you've no energy bar to hand, well me no likey that anymore than a hyperglcemie:nope: Your doc seems a bit weird to me, maybe I'm just used to the over inquisitiveness of French Docs? If she concedes that there are no real symptoms, all the more reason for doing the blood test she failed to do, no? Since it's the only thing to _really_ go by:shrug: But I don't want to criticise your doc's logic, she is afterall a doctor, so forgive me for that:flower: If you have hypoglycemie you'll need your monitor anyway to see if you're going under 70mg after meals, and you'll have to eat MORE at meal times, which will be a good thing!:haha: And I bet your doc's glad she hasn't got me as a patient! HollyAlwaysDemandingMorePants!:rofl:

Anyway, we're off to my MIL's today- it's her 83rd b'day so LO and I are going to surprise her with a card and present and a demi-bottle of pink Champagne! She lives quite a long way away, so LO has the fun of 2 trains to get there:happydance: 

So have a lovely day Turts one and all:kiss::kiss::kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh! Holly! I can't believe I forgot, but I meant to tell you that my doctor told me that there are no symptoms of GD. She said that I wouldn't know I had GD because I wouldn't have any physical reactions or whatnot. Basically told me that GD is like a silent disease. :shrug: That's when she launched into hypoglycemia.

I'm glad you've got your monitor coming then at least you will know. Indeed it is a sneaky disease and only bloods can tell you the true situation:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How many badges did you have? I had a whole armful :smug: I had to go bell-ringing in old people's homes for one of them, and make lots of cups of tea:haha:
> 
> I seem to remember having a fair old armful myself although I don't remember much about what I did to get them...except for reciting Burns poetry and learning a piece of literature and delivering it theatrically to "Brown Owl" :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I can't remember much either, I did some horseriding and some ironing:-k Not for the same badge:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: I can't really remember what we did for badges! Some of it was like the scouts, fire building, putting a tent up and stuff! Holly sounds ANOTHER lovely day of which my job hunting and weekly signing can't compete. No turtle mail today then? :nope: I definitely posted mine before Sarachka! You wil have to let me know the state that your parcel arrives in (you too Molly)... 

I do however have a £40 credit note that I have from the clothes that my mum got wrong to spend today :yipee: :wohoo: so that's something! I have lots of jobs to apply for too :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck Sarachka! Hope you have a beautiful cervix soon :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :flower:

Sorry I abruptly disappeared last night...B&B was a nightmare and I couldn't post anything :shrug:

Anyway, Sarachka..I think you will have had your treatment now so I hope it all went well and wasn't too uncomfortable, and also that that is an end to it. Let us know how you are :hugs:

Everyone else...have a great Tuesday!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit, yeah BnB was a jerk to me too last night.

:hi: sarachka! I see you there how you feeling lover? You had any pain meds and the like?


----------



## Sarachka

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8913826/4831518985_660461ec4e_z_large_large.jpg?1303075096

thanks for the well wishes yall. It is all done now. It really wasn't that bad and less painful than the initial 2 biopsies bc I had a local anesthetic today. Didn't really see or feel anything. They weren't sure they could proceed today as my period was due and the bleeding could complicate healing but I rang them when I got my appointment and explained that my period was due that day and could I still have the procedure done during it and they said yes! The consultant said that seeing as I hadn't actually started bleeding yet then he could proceed. Phew! I'd have been annoyed if they couldn't when I'd checked and taken the time off work and been all nervous etc.


----------



## Sarachka

oh jeeez major tumble weed!


----------



## firstbaby25

Believe. Where's everyone today? April's been quiet as has Hayley, Kit and Trin tin tigger! Boo. Still can't believe B hasn't had my turtle mail :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- I'm glad it wasn't so bad as you thought it would be. :hugs: Now time to heal quickly so you can conceive that little Chechen baby of love. :flower:

Jaynie- I have a *gasp* parcel coming?? :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

How did I not know that you girls in the UK have such tastier easter eggs than us?! When an American references easter eggs, we are talking about hard boiling eggs and then dying them fun colours. Yours?? They look like this... ? https://www.giftideasforeveryone.com/tag/chocolate/ OMG.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow you've had a quiet day girls! I thought I'd start on the catching up while Hollinka's green beans and potatoes cook but it didn't take long:haha:

Glad it all went well Sarachka:hugs:

And Jaynie Alas no Turtle mail but don't worry, it often is really slow- Hayley's took a while to arrive too...

We've had a fun but long day- went into the centre of Paris to get a train out to where my MIL lives- it's a Paris suburb exactly like the one where Amelie's parents live in the film. Before the second train though I whizzed to an Occitane (sells beauty products from the South of France for anyone wondering) and got my MIL a gift box set of lavender stuff- hand cream, shower gel, scented candle, fizzy bath balls and that kind of thing. 
Then took the second adventure train to her place. Had a nice lunch and drank champagne and chatted and Holly toddled around playing with all the ornaments and stuff! MIL liked her present and was delighted to see Holly on her birthday, so all in all a great day out:thumbup: 

Don't get your teeth operated on when pregnant she told me- her aunt miscarried after dental treatment. And another lost her baby walking in Paris- but that was back in the days where there were still horses and carriages and she got knocked by a horse!:dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:/ i hate boiled eggs :haha:

Molly....me and OH got a Creme Egg easter egg off his sister :D One large chocolate egg and 2 creme eggs in the bottom of the box hehe


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes and during the war my MIL ate the lungs of various animals, and cow's udders :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't think my DSS's would be happy with hard boiled eggs instead of chocolate ones:haha: We have lots of chocolate fish in France


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> :/ i hate boiled eggs :haha:
> 
> Molly....me and OH got a Creme Egg easter egg off his sister :D One large chocolate egg and 2 creme eggs in the bottom of the box hehe

Mmm... yummo!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't think my DSS's would be happy with hard boiled eggs instead of chocolate ones:haha: We have lots of chocolate fish in France

We do chocolate eggs, jelly beans, and prizes too but actually... the easter bunny leaves those. :flower: Hard boiled eggs are funny to decorate. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow you've had a quiet day girls! I thought I'd start on the catching up while Hollinka's green beans and potatoes cook but it didn't take long:haha:
> 
> Glad it all went well Sarachka:hugs:
> 
> And Jaynie Alas no Turtle mail but don't worry, it often is really slow- Hayley's took a while to arrive too...
> 
> We've had a fun but long day- went into the centre of Paris to get a train out to where my MIL lives- it's a Paris suburb exactly like the one where Amelie's parents live in the film. Before the second train though I whizzed to an Occitane (sells beauty products from the South of France for anyone wondering) and got my MIL a gift box set of lavender stuff- hand cream, shower gel, scented candle, fizzy bath balls and that kind of thing.
> Then took the second adventure train to her place. Had a nice lunch and drank champagne and chatted and Holly toddled around playing with all the ornaments and stuff! MIL liked her present and was delighted to see Holly on her birthday, so all in all a great day out:thumbup:
> 
> Don't get your teeth operated on when pregnant she told me- her aunt miscarried after dental treatment. And another lost her baby walking in Paris- but that was back in the days where there were still horses and carriages and she got knocked by a horse!:dohh:

Your MIL sounds like she's good for a laugh. :haha: So nice of you to go out and see her. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Random question, but...

When you think of someone throwing you a baby shower... what type of person do you see doing it?


----------



## poas

Hi all...I've been trying to get on here all day!!!! But keep getting weird pop-ups???
Anyway, nice 'day early' bday present for me...today I eventually got to hear the babies heartbeat :) I say eventually because I've been waiting since 16wks to do so, but was worth the wait....Holly...I have to go for glucose testing at 28wks as they are worried I may be affected by gd as my sugar levels are slightly asquiff....I thought I would mention this in preparation for the torrent of questions I shall ask if I DO have it~!!!
Hope everyone is ok, I am struggling to read any posts due to pop-ups,but will try again later :)


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Hi all...I've been trying to get on here all day!!!! But keep getting weird pop-ups???
> Anyway, nice 'day early' bday present for me...today I eventually got to hear the babies heartbeat :) I say eventually because I've been waiting since 16wks to do so, but was worth the wait....Holly...I have to go for glucose testing at 28wks as they are worried I may be affected by gd as my sugar levels are slightly asquiff....I thought I would mention this in preparation for the torrent of questions I shall ask if I DO have it~!!!
> Hope everyone is ok, I am struggling to read any posts due to pop-ups,but will try again later :)

Yay for hearing the heartbeat love dove! It's about time! Bet that felt marvelous. :cloud9: 

As for the glucose testing... that's pooey too, but glad your doctor is paying attention. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

GUESS WHAT?!?!?! My BP monitor arrived. Now it is a decent one but I'm not sure what to make of the fact that my blood pressure was great every time I took it (which was about a gazillion times :blush:) What do you make of that? :shrug:

Last visit to the midwife, it was 157/87...she said we'd need to start panicking if the second figure hit 90. Today, it's anywhere between 114/69 and 120/74. I don't want to get my hopes up...but what with the swelling going down too......maybe it's not PE???? 

Molly...any sign of your finger stabber thingymajig? Wouldn't it be loverly if neither of us has either GD or PE :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: I can't really remember what we did for badges! Some of it was like the scouts, fire building, putting a tent up and stuff! Holly sounds ANOTHER lovely day of which my job hunting and weekly signing can't compete. No turtle mail today then? :nope: I definitely posted mine before Sarachka! You wil have to let me know the state that your parcel arrives in (you too Molly)...
> 
> I do however have a £40 credit note that I have from the clothes that my mum got wrong to spend today :yipee: :wohoo: so that's something! I have lots of jobs to apply for too :D




firstbaby25 said:


> Believe. Where's everyone today? April's been quiet as has Hayley, Kit and Trin tin tigger! Boo. Still can't believe B hasn't had my turtle mail :nope:

Sorry I've been a reclusive turtle today...in ma shell y'know :winkwink:

Did you get some goodies with your credit note??? Pics if you did :happydance::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Don't think my DSS's would be happy with hard boiled eggs instead of chocolate ones:haha: We have lots of chocolate fish in France
> 
> We do chocolate eggs, jelly beans, and prizes too but actually... the easter bunny leaves those. :flower: Hard boiled eggs are funny to decorate. :thumbup:Click to expand...

When I was about 12 or 13 I was in the US (Conneticut) over Easter, with my mum staying at her friend's, and I got just the best Easter 'basket' ever, that my mum had prepared herself according to the local tradition- a proper wicker basket filled with an amazing chocolate bunny and eggs and even a soft toy bunny which I loved and ribbons and straw padding and all. It was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: compared to the English commercial box with a foil wrapped egg in it that I was used to! So when Hollinka comes of chocolate eating age I'm going to make her an Easter basket à l'American!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!?!?! My BP monitor arrived. Now it is a decent one but I'm not sure what to make of the fact that my blood pressure was great every time I took it (which was about a gazillion times :blush:) What do you make of that? :shrug:
> 
> Last visit to the midwife, it was 157/87...she said we'd need to start panicking if the second figure hit 90. Today, it's anywhere between 114/69 and 120/74. I don't want to get my hopes up...but what with the swelling going down too......maybe it's not PE????
> 
> Molly...any sign of your finger stabber thingymajig? Wouldn't it be loverly if neither of us has either GD or PE :cloud9:

:haha: I was just thinking, while reading, "Wouldn't it be great if I got my blood sugar monitor today as well?" :haha: It would be great if neither one of us had any ailments but I believe that your bp could be at the normal stage with your swelling down because you've had time to rest. I could be wrong but I feel that you may just work too hard. Don't hit me.

No sign of the PokeYouTilYouBleed thing... but I don't believe the post man has come yet. There's still hope for today ! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...your day sounds great (again :thumbup:) That was some random information you extracted from MIL no? :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!?!?! My BP monitor arrived. Now it is a decent one but I'm not sure what to make of the fact that my blood pressure was great every time I took it (which was about a gazillion times :blush:) What do you make of that? :shrug:
> 
> Last visit to the midwife, it was 157/87...she said we'd need to start panicking if the second figure hit 90. Today, it's anywhere between 114/69 and 120/74. I don't want to get my hopes up...but what with the swelling going down too......maybe it's not PE????
> 
> Molly...any sign of your finger stabber thingymajig? Wouldn't it be loverly if neither of us has either GD or PE :cloud9:

:haha: You have white coat syndrome like me! At the docs it was very high but at home it was fine! Just keep an eye on it. Mine was fine until just 2 weeks before LO was born, and then even on my home one I got some 14/8's so it may creep up as you reach term, but good that the swelling has gone down and that you have the monitor to check it:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> How did I not know that you girls in the UK have such tastier easter eggs than us?! When an American references easter eggs, we are talking about hard boiling eggs and then dying them fun colours. Yours?? They look like this... ? https://www.giftideasforeveryone.com/tag/chocolate/ OMG.

NOM NOM NOM NOM :munch: Hotel Chocolat is my absolute favourite choccy shop :cloud9: We're lucky having one on the doorstep where we live. When I lived in Glasgow, I had to rely on mail order. Doesn't that egg look scrumplishus :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Don't think my DSS's would be happy with hard boiled eggs instead of chocolate ones:haha: We have lots of chocolate fish in France
> 
> We do chocolate eggs, jelly beans, and prizes too but actually... the easter bunny leaves those. :flower: Hard boiled eggs are funny to decorate. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When I was about 12 or 13 I was in the US (Conneticut) over Easter, with my mum staying at her friend's, and I got just the best Easter 'basket' ever, that my mum had prepared herself according to the local tradition- a proper wicker basket filled with an amazing chocolate bunny and eggs and even a soft toy bunny which I loved and ribbons and straw padding and all. It was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: compared to the English commercial box with a foil wrapped egg in it that I was used to! So when Hollinka comes of chocolate eating age I'm going to make her an Easter basket à l'American!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:) The easter bunny *cough* *cough* left a basket for each of the girls that came with a little pony and brush, assorted chocolates (including a chocolate bunny) and jelly beans, a fancy colouring page with shiny new markers. The other bit of fun that I do, I mean, the easter bunny does *ahem* is to hide the baskets and leave trails of jelly beans (or pastel coloured m&m's) leading from the girls' door to where ever the basket has been hidden. It is very fun for them. :thumbup:

I'm sure little Holly will LOVE an easter basket à l'American. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really hope neither of you have GD or PE either, I am your Aunt HollyMonkey afterall:hugs:

That made me giggle to myself on the train today Molly, when you referred to me to your doc as your aunt:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hi all...I've been trying to get on here all day!!!! But keep getting weird pop-ups???
> Anyway, nice 'day early' bday present for me...today I eventually got to hear the babies heartbeat :) I say eventually because I've been waiting since 16wks to do so, but was worth the wait....Holly...I have to go for glucose testing at 28wks as they are worried I may be affected by gd as my sugar levels are slightly asquiff....I thought I would mention this in preparation for the torrent of questions I shall ask if I DO have it~!!!
> Hope everyone is ok, I am struggling to read any posts due to pop-ups,but will try again later :)

No Probs:thumbup: 'Tis my Mastermind specialist subject:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I not know that you girls in the UK have such tastier easter eggs than us?! When an American references easter eggs, we are talking about hard boiling eggs and then dying them fun colours. Yours?? They look like this... ? https://www.giftideasforeveryone.com/tag/chocolate/ OMG.
> 
> NOM NOM NOM NOM :munch: Hotel Chocolat is my absolute favourite choccy shop :cloud9: We're lucky having one on the doorstep where we live. When I lived in Glasgow, I had to rely on mail order. Doesn't that egg look scrumplishus :cloud9:Click to expand...

*drool*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Random question, but...
> 
> When you think of someone throwing you a baby shower... what type of person do you see doing it?

Alas Molly, we don't really do that over here in the UK - although I stand to be corrected as I think some people have adopted the idea from the US. My sister had like...3 showers I think as she's in Canada now and she sent us pics of all the beautiful things she got. I'm surprised she had to buy anything herself!! 

Her showers were thrown by work colleagues, then some friends and finally neighbours!! Lucky girl eh? Why do you ask lovely?


----------



## Mollykins

This is how bad I love getting packages.... I just checked the tracking status of my blood sugar monitor and it's last activity was early this morning in Vancouver, Washington and is... OUT FOR DELIVERY!! Eeep! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random question, but...
> 
> When you think of someone throwing you a baby shower... what type of person do you see doing it?
> 
> Alas Molly, we don't really do that over here in the UK - although I stand to be corrected as I think some people have adopted the idea from the US. My sister had like...3 showers I think as she's in Canada now and she sent us pics of all the beatiful things she got. I'm surprised she had to buy anything herself!!
> 
> Her showers were thrown by work colleagues, then some friends and finally neighbours!! Lucky girl eh? Why do you ask lovely?Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't get a baby shower:shrug: The French don't do it I don't think.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi all...I've been trying to get on here all day!!!! But keep getting weird pop-ups???
> Anyway, nice 'day early' bday present for me...today I eventually got to hear the babies heartbeat :) I say eventually because I've been waiting since 16wks to do so, but was worth the wait....Holly...I have to go for glucose testing at 28wks as they are worried I may be affected by gd as my sugar levels are slightly asquiff....I thought I would mention this in preparation for the torrent of questions I shall ask if I DO have it~!!!
> Hope everyone is ok, I am struggling to read any posts due to pop-ups,but will try again later :)

Ahhh, so happy you got to hear li'l bubba's HB...I only got to hear that at my last MW visit! I do hope you're not suffering from GD...don't panic just yet.

Don't know what's with the pop ups...me no got none :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :wave:
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!?!?! My BP monitor arrived. Now it is a decent one but I'm not sure what to make of the fact that my blood pressure was great every time I took it (which was about a gazillion times :blush:) What do you make of that? :shrug:
> 
> Last visit to the midwife, it was 157/87...she said we'd need to start panicking if the second figure hit 90. Today, it's anywhere between 114/69 and 120/74. I don't want to get my hopes up...but what with the swelling going down too......maybe it's not PE????
> 
> Molly...any sign of your finger stabber thingymajig? Wouldn't it be loverly if neither of us has either GD or PE :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: I was just thinking, while reading, "Wouldn't it be great if I got my blood sugar monitor today as well?" :haha: It would be great if neither one of us had any ailments but I believe that your bp could be at the normal stage with your swelling down because you've had time to rest. I could be wrong but I feel that you may just work too hard. Don't hit me.
> 
> No sign of the PokeYouTilYouBleed thing... but I don't believe the post man has come yet. There's still hope for today ! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Y'know Molly..you might just be right. I did have some enforced chillax time didn't I? I had 4 days off work in a row and maybe my body and bubba just breathed a massive sigh of relief? I feel awful at the thought of doing this to myself :nope: but if I take Mat leave sooner I get less time with him/her at the other side and I will be so sad handing them over to childcare at 9 months old as it is. Oh poofucks!:growlmad:

Fingers crossed for a delivery today! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :wave:
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!?!?! My BP monitor arrived. Now it is a decent one but I'm not sure what to make of the fact that my blood pressure was great every time I took it (which was about a gazillion times :blush:) What do you make of that? :shrug:
> 
> Last visit to the midwife, it was 157/87...she said we'd need to start panicking if the second figure hit 90. Today, it's anywhere between 114/69 and 120/74. I don't want to get my hopes up...but what with the swelling going down too......maybe it's not PE????
> 
> Molly...any sign of your finger stabber thingymajig? Wouldn't it be loverly if neither of us has either GD or PE :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: You have white coat syndrome like me! At the docs it was very high but at home it was fine! Just keep an eye on it. Mine was fine until just 2 weeks before LO was born, and then even on my home one I got some 14/8's so it may creep up as you reach term, but good that the swelling has gone down and that you have the monitor to check it:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmm, another interesting theory...what's a 14/8 though? (140/80?)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit I tell a lie:shock: Since my BP monitor stores all the readings in the memory I just flicked through them and there are loads of 117/78's (I remember doing lots of relaxing before taking it so as not to panic me:haha:) But the days leading up to her birth there are a couple in the 90's, then the day before LO was born I got a 153/101:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: I didn't have pre-eclampsia, just pregnancy hypertension, but scary scary! Another reason they gave me an epidural I guess:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This is how bad I love getting packages.... I just checked the tracking status of my blood sugar monitor and it's last activity was early this morning in Vancouver, Washington and is... OUT FOR DELIVERY!! Eeep! :happydance:

:yipee: :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :wave:
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!?!?! My BP monitor arrived. Now it is a decent one but I'm not sure what to make of the fact that my blood pressure was great every time I took it (which was about a gazillion times :blush:) What do you make of that? :shrug:
> 
> Last visit to the midwife, it was 157/87...she said we'd need to start panicking if the second figure hit 90. Today, it's anywhere between 114/69 and 120/74. I don't want to get my hopes up...but what with the swelling going down too......maybe it's not PE????
> 
> Molly...any sign of your finger stabber thingymajig? Wouldn't it be loverly if neither of us has either GD or PE :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: You have white coat syndrome like me! At the docs it was very high but at home it was fine! Just keep an eye on it. Mine was fine until just 2 weeks before LO was born, and then even on my home one I got some 14/8's so it may creep up as you reach term, but good that the swelling has gone down and that you have the monitor to check it:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, another interesting theory...what's a 14/8 though? (140/80?)Click to expand...

Yep:thumbup: BnB's got 7.30pm slowness syndrome again:growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> https://data.whicdn.com/images/8913826/4831518985_660461ec4e_z_large_large.jpg?1303075096
> 
> thanks for the well wishes yall. It is all done now. It really wasn't that bad and less painful than the initial 2 biopsies bc I had a local anesthetic today. Didn't really see or feel anything. They weren't sure they could proceed today as my period was due and the bleeding could complicate healing but I rang them when I got my appointment and explained that my period was due that day and could I still have the procedure done during it and they said yes! The consultant said that seeing as I hadn't actually started bleeding yet then he could proceed. Phew! I'd have been annoyed if they couldn't when I'd checked and taken the time off work and been all nervous etc.

I'm so glad things went well and u are feeling well!:hugs:

Molly how are u feeling?:hugs:

Hi everyone! I'm back at work and is same old here. Started getting stabbin pains in my chest but I have had these be4 I think it's stress related but get nervous bc the pills I am on says side effect can be heart attack but I doubt that will happen I don't smoke or drink n I'm young. Think it's just stress. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I didn't know what else to say! :haha: It came out as, "Well, I was talking to... my aunt about how the pregnancy is going and I guess a few things I said have her worried and she made me promise to talk to you about them and..." :haha:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> https://data.whicdn.com/images/8913826/4831518985_660461ec4e_z_large_large.jpg?1303075096
> 
> thanks for the well wishes yall. It is all done now. It really wasn't that bad and less painful than the initial 2 biopsies bc I had a local anesthetic today. Didn't really see or feel anything. They weren't sure they could proceed today as my period was due and the bleeding could complicate healing but I rang them when I got my appointment and explained that my period was due that day and could I still have the procedure done during it and they said yes! The consultant said that seeing as I hadn't actually started bleeding yet then he could proceed. Phew! I'd have been annoyed if they couldn't when I'd checked and taken the time off work and been all nervous etc.[/QUOT
> 
> I am glad u r feeling ok and things went well!:hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone I'll catch up when I get home from work. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit I tell a lie:shock: Since my BP monitor stores all the readings in the memory I just flicked through them and there are loads of 117/78's (I remember doing lots of relaxing before taking it so as not to panic me:haha:) But the days leading up to her birth there are a couple in the 90's, then the day before LO was born I got a 153/101:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: I didn't have pre-eclampsia, just pregnancy hypertension, but scary scary! Another reason they gave me an epidural I guess:shrug:

Ooer..them's some high readings! :shock: So does an epidural have another effect on the body other than pain relief or is by virtue of the fact that less pain = less stress would be a reason to have one if your BP was high? Do you remember how you felt when the readings were so high?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :wave:
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!?!?! My BP monitor arrived. Now it is a decent one but I'm not sure what to make of the fact that my blood pressure was great every time I took it (which was about a gazillion times :blush:) What do you make of that? :shrug:
> 
> Last visit to the midwife, it was 157/87...she said we'd need to start panicking if the second figure hit 90. Today, it's anywhere between 114/69 and 120/74. I don't want to get my hopes up...but what with the swelling going down too......maybe it's not PE????
> 
> Molly...any sign of your finger stabber thingymajig? Wouldn't it be loverly if neither of us has either GD or PE :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: You have white coat syndrome like me! At the docs it was very high but at home it was fine! Just keep an eye on it. Mine was fine until just 2 weeks before LO was born, and then even on my home one I got some 14/8's so it may creep up as you reach term, but good that the swelling has gone down and that you have the monitor to check it:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, another interesting theory...what's a 14/8 though? (140/80?)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep:thumbup: BnB's got 7.30pm slowness syndrome again:growlmad:Click to expand...

Don't I know it..this is my third attempt to reply :dohh: It's getting a regular thing for it to play up....not happy :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: addie...hope your day goes fast m'love :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

:growlmad: Kit, I just wrote out the long winded response to the stoopid baby shower nonsense and it deleted it because BnB is a butt. [-(

Interesting observation for Holly... I sat down with plain crisps (low sodium) and some spicy cheese dipping sauce... just now, I felt what I can only describe as a wave of fatigue and drugged-feeling wrap around my brain. I sound completely mad don't I? My head hurts now. :( I don't understand... if this is blood sugar related, why with spicy cheese sauce??


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/8913826/4831518985_660461ec4e_z_large_large.jpg?1303075096
> 
> thanks for the well wishes yall. It is all done now. It really wasn't that bad and less painful than the initial 2 biopsies bc I had a local anesthetic today. Didn't really see or feel anything. They weren't sure they could proceed today as my period was due and the bleeding could complicate healing but I rang them when I got my appointment and explained that my period was due that day and could I still have the procedure done during it and they said yes! The consultant said that seeing as I hadn't actually started bleeding yet then he could proceed. Phew! I'd have been annoyed if they couldn't when I'd checked and taken the time off work and been all nervous etc.
> 
> I'm so glad things went well and u are feeling well!:hugs:
> 
> Molly how are u feeling?:hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm back at work and is same old here. Started getting stabbin pains in my chest but I have had these be4 I think it's stress related but get nervous bc the pills I am on says side effect can be heart attack but I doubt that will happen I don't smoke or drink n I'm young. Think it's just stress. How is everyone doing today?Click to expand...

hi :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit I tell a lie:shock: Since my BP monitor stores all the readings in the memory I just flicked through them and there are loads of 117/78's (I remember doing lots of relaxing before taking it so as not to panic me:haha:) But the days leading up to her birth there are a couple in the 90's, then the day before LO was born I got a 153/101:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: I didn't have pre-eclampsia, just pregnancy hypertension, but scary scary! Another reason they gave me an epidural I guess:shrug:
> 
> Ooer..them's some high readings! :shock: So does an epidural have another effect on the body other than pain relief or is by virtue of the fact that less pain = less stress would be a reason to have one if your BP was high? Do you remember how you felt when the readings were so high?Click to expand...

Oh I felt absolutely fine, I wouldn't have known without a BP monitor, and the doc's hadn't told me to get one or anything but you know what I'm like:haha: I'm not even actually a hyperchondriac, I just don't like being in the dark about things:shrug: When I got high readings I just knew it was time to rest, and each time on checking it an hour later after resting it had gone down to a reasonable level, but if it hadn't I'd have called my midwife. But just eating and having a bath shot it up at that point, just before I was about to drop Holly! And I guess it happens alot, just not every lady checks her BP:shrug:I didn't have swelling at all, but then PE _can_ happen without swelling, but they did do the bloods to test my liver or something that it affects, can't remember what exactly, and my results were all fine so I wasn't too fussed beyond just wanting to know when to rest. They also kept asking me if I felt an indigestion or wind type pain just below my boobs and top of my belly, which is a bad sign. I didn't, so couldn't say what it feels like, but if you get that at all tell your doc since mine were worried about that:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and as for the epidural I'm not too sure how it works with the BP, I had to have one anyway:shrug: -14 hour labour where LO had her hands on her head and had to be shoved back up and manipulated to get them off her head, then the ventouse and loads of stitches, all the while thinking it might turn to emergency cesarian, so for me there was no question of going au naturel, despite all my months of diligently doing my breathing exercises on my gymnastics ball:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Random share but my OH is deeply disturbed by the Wiggles.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit I tell a lie:shock: Since my BP monitor stores all the readings in the memory I just flicked through them and there are loads of 117/78's (I remember doing lots of relaxing before taking it so as not to panic me:haha:) But the days leading up to her birth there are a couple in the 90's, then the day before LO was born I got a 153/101:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: I didn't have pre-eclampsia, just pregnancy hypertension, but scary scary! Another reason they gave me an epidural I guess:shrug:
> 
> Ooer..them's some high readings! :shock: So does an epidural have another effect on the body other than pain relief or is by virtue of the fact that less pain = less stress would be a reason to have one if your BP was high? Do you remember how you felt when the readings were so high?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I felt absolutely fine, I wouldn't have known without a BP monitor, and the doc's hadn't told me to get one or anything but you know what I'm like:haha: I'm not even actually a hyperchondriac, I just don't like being in the dark about things:shrug: When I got high readings I just knew it was time to rest, and each time on checking it an hour later after resting it had gone down to a reasonable level, but if it hadn't I'd have called my midwife. But just eating and having a bath shot it up at that point, just before I was about to drop Holly! And I guess it happens alot, just not every lady checks her BP:shrug:I didn't have swelling at all, but then PE _can_ happen without swelling, but they did do the bloods to test my liver or something that it affects, can't remember what exactly, and my results were all fine so I wasn't too fussed beyond just wanting to know when to rest. They also kept asking me if I felt an indigestion or wind type pain just below my boobs and top of my belly, which is a bad sign. I didn't, so couldn't say what it feels like, but if you get that at all tell your doc since mine were worried about that:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Holly :hugs: Well oddly I do have a pain under my right boob which I discussed with the MW too. She said it might be muscle related as it feels like electric shocks to me sometimes. She explained that that kind of pain when caused by PE would have me doubled over as it's the capillaries in the liver actually bursting :shock: I've never had a pain as bad as that!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit I tell a lie:shock: Since my BP monitor stores all the readings in the memory I just flicked through them and there are loads of 117/78's (I remember doing lots of relaxing before taking it so as not to panic me:haha:) But the days leading up to her birth there are a couple in the 90's, then the day before LO was born I got a 153/101:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: I didn't have pre-eclampsia, just pregnancy hypertension, but scary scary! Another reason they gave me an epidural I guess:shrug:
> 
> Ooer..them's some high readings! :shock: So does an epidural have another effect on the body other than pain relief or is by virtue of the fact that less pain = less stress would be a reason to have one if your BP was high? Do you remember how you felt when the readings were so high?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I felt absolutely fine, I wouldn't have known without a BP monitor, and the doc's hadn't told me to get one or anything but you know what I'm like:haha: I'm not even actually a hyperchondriac, I just don't like being in the dark about things:shrug: When I got high readings I just knew it was time to rest, and each time on checking it an hour later after resting it had gone down to a reasonable level, but if it hadn't I'd have called my midwife. But just eating and having a bath shot it up at that point, just before I was about to drop Holly! And I guess it happens alot, just not every lady checks her BP:shrug:I didn't have swelling at all, but then PE _can_ happen without swelling, but they did do the bloods to test my liver or something that it affects, can't remember what exactly, and my results were all fine so I wasn't too fussed beyond just wanting to know when to rest. They also kept asking me if I felt an indigestion or wind type pain just below my boobs and top of my belly, which is a bad sign. I didn't, so couldn't say what it feels like, but if you get that at all tell your doc since mine were worried about that:thumbup:Click to expand...

Double post!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh and as for the epidural I'm not too sure how it works with the BP, I had to have one anyway:shrug: -14 hour labour where LO had her hands on her head and had to be shoved back up and manipulated to get them off her head, then the ventouse and loads of stitches, all the while thinking it might turn to emergency cesarian, so for me there was no question of going au naturel, despite all my months of diligently doing my breathing exercises on my gymnastics ball:haha:

Ugh! This slowness is so frustrating :growlmad:

Gosh, you were another one who had to have LO pushed back up :shock: I do hope your epidural lasted well enough through all of that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

S.O.S Sarachka! To make us an emergency Turtle Thread for when BnB is being naughty!


----------



## Mollykins

I got the meter!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and as for the epidural I'm not too sure how it works with the BP, I had to have one anyway:shrug: -14 hour labour where LO had her hands on her head and had to be shoved back up and manipulated to get them off her head, then the ventouse and loads of stitches, all the while thinking it might turn to emergency cesarian, so for me there was no question of going au naturel, despite all my months of diligently doing my breathing exercises on my gymnastics ball:haha:
> 
> Ugh! This slowness is so frustrating :growlmad:
> 
> Gosh, you were another one who had to have LO pushed back up :shock: I do hope your epidural lasted well enough through all of that!Click to expand...

Didn't feel a thing:thumbup: I'm having real probs getting on, so if you don't hear from me again tonight then Goodnight all:kiss:xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I got the meter!!

Yay! You done a finger prick for fun yet? In French we say a dextro for a fingerprick, so if I say that you know what I mean:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got the meter!!
> 
> Yay! You done a finger prick for fun yet? In French we say a dextro for a fingerprick, so if I say that you know what I mean:haha:Click to expand...

I'm still reading the instructions. It says not to use lancets more than once... I only have 10... should have ordered more huh? :-k


----------



## Mollykins

They are telling me to tell using a glucose control liquid... I don't have any so how important is it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got the meter!!
> 
> Yay! You done a finger prick for fun yet? In French we say a dextro for a fingerprick, so if I say that you know what I mean:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still reading the instructions. It says not to use lancets more than once... I only have 10... should have ordered more huh? :-kClick to expand...

:haha:Mine came in a box of 200! But to be honest I often used them more than once, just don't share them with anyone!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> They are telling me to tell using a glucose control liquid... I don't have any so how important is it?

I wouldn't worry, my liquid came with the meter, in anycase you're not diabetic so your life isn't depending on it!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got the meter!!
> 
> Yay! You done a finger prick for fun yet? In French we say a dextro for a fingerprick, so if I say that you know what I mean:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still reading the instructions. It says not to use lancets more than once... I only have 10... should have ordered more huh? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:Mine came in a box of 200! But to be honest I often used them more than once, just don't share them with anyone!Click to expand...

Yes, I just googled the lancets bit and came across a diabetics forum where many said they use the same lancet til it hurts. :shock: I suppose that means the lancet is getting dull eh? I think I am pretty clear and "familiar" with this meter now (from reading the booklet)... now the evil lancet. It looks sinister! And it's only about 2 inches long!


----------



## Crunchie

Good grief I haven't been able to log on all day !!

Off work this week.... So happy !!! Hey Holly I also have the 28 week gd test that poas will have ..... This is only becuase my brother is diabetic ... I will have to note all results for you to to enjoy 

How is everyone ? X


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, I have to go fetch my DD. Be back shortly.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got the meter!!
> 
> Yay! You done a finger prick for fun yet? In French we say a dextro for a fingerprick, so if I say that you know what I mean:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still reading the instructions. It says not to use lancets more than once... I only have 10... should have ordered more huh? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:Mine came in a box of 200! But to be honest I often used them more than once, just don't share them with anyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I just googled the lancets bit and came across a diabetics forum where many said they use the same lancet til it hurts. :shock: I suppose that means the lancet is getting dull eh? I think I am pretty clear and "familiar" with this meter now (from reading the booklet)... now the evil lancet. It looks sinister! And it's only about 2 inches long!Click to expand...

Mine also came with a huge box of lancets - but I, too, use the same one for multiple pricks. The first time I tried to test my blood it took me like two hours to work up the nerve to do it... I HATE needles!! My DH was trying to do it for me and hold my finger and I was like in tears!! What a baby, huh?? Now I can do it with no problem.

Mine also came with the testing liquid, but I haven't ever tried it... :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Good grief I haven't been able to log on all day !!
> 
> Off work this week.... So happy !!! Hey Holly I also have the 28 week gd test that poas will have ..... This is only becuase my brother is diabetic ... I will have to note all results for you to to enjoy
> 
> How is everyone ? X

You UK bods are so lucky, all we Frogs get tested at 24-26 weeks, whatever the history:shrug:

Me good:thumbup: Rather tired after my adventure day out to my MIL's- got to recover by Friday since LO and I will be going on a VERY long train journey to my American friend who's taken the day off work to watch Da Royal Franken Wedding:wedding: We're going to watch it together on her big screen:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Back. Phew.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Good grief I haven't been able to log on all day !!
> 
> Off work this week.... So happy !!! Hey Holly I also have the 28 week gd test that poas will have ..... This is only becuase my brother is diabetic ... I will have to note all results for you to to enjoy
> 
> How is everyone ? X
> 
> You UK bods are so lucky, all we Frogs get tested at 24-26 weeks, whatever the history:shrug:
> 
> Me good:thumbup: Rather tired after my adventure day out to my MIL's- got to recover by Friday since LO and I will be going on a VERY long train journey to my American friend who's taken the day off work to watch Da Royal Franken Wedding:wedding: We're going to watch it together on her big screen:happydance:Click to expand...

We get tested here for GD at 28 weeks, history or no. My doc confirmed that she won't run the GD test before that. Are you excited for the Royal Wedding?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got the meter!!
> 
> Yay! You done a finger prick for fun yet? In French we say a dextro for a fingerprick, so if I say that you know what I mean:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still reading the instructions. It says not to use lancets more than once... I only have 10... should have ordered more huh? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:Mine came in a box of 200! But to be honest I often used them more than once, just don't share them with anyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I just googled the lancets bit and came across a diabetics forum where many said they use the same lancet til it hurts. :shock: I suppose that means the lancet is getting dull eh? I think I am pretty clear and "familiar" with this meter now (from reading the booklet)... now the evil lancet. It looks sinister! And it's only about 2 inches long!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine also came with a huge box of lancets - but I, too, use the same one for multiple pricks. The first time I tried to test my blood it took me like two hours to work up the nerve to do it... I HATE needles!! My DH was trying to do it for me and hold my finger and I was like in tears!! What a baby, huh?? Now I can do it with no problem.
> 
> Mine also came with the testing liquid, but I haven't ever tried it... :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm not afraid of needles but this one is like a snake... hiding and waiting before POW it strikes! Scary business! At least at blood draws I can watch them as they stick the needle in. My meter only came with 10 lancets and 10 testing strips but it was all for only 8$ so very cheap. I did have the presence of mind to buy 100 test strips though. THAT was a bit spendy.


----------



## Mollykins

How do I know what depth setting to use on the lancet device?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Good grief I haven't been able to log on all day !!
> 
> Off work this week.... So happy !!! Hey Holly I also have the 28 week gd test that poas will have ..... This is only becuase my brother is diabetic ... I will have to note all results for you to to enjoy
> 
> How is everyone ? X
> 
> You UK bods are so lucky, all we Frogs get tested at 24-26 weeks, whatever the history:shrug:
> 
> Me good:thumbup: Rather tired after my adventure day out to my MIL's- got to recover by Friday since LO and I will be going on a VERY long train journey to my American friend who's taken the day off work to watch Da Royal Franken Wedding:wedding: We're going to watch it together on her big screen:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> We get tested here for GD at 28 weeks, history or no. My doc confirmed that she won't run the GD test before that. Are you excited for the Royal Wedding?Click to expand...

28 weeks is good I think because the ones who develop it later rather than earlier don't get missed out! Yeah it should be a laugh the wedding:happydance: I'm not a royal fan or anything but it's a good excuse for a meet up and some bubbly!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> How do I know what depth setting to use on the lancet device?

:haha:I didn't notice that the 1st time and did it on no 9! Ouch!!!I used 2/3 but try the lowest and work up from there! It shouldn't hurt at all!


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... I think I'm set to go. Oh my nervousness!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Okay... I think I'm set to go. Oh my nervousness!

:argh::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay... I think I'm set to go. Oh my nervousness!
> 
> :argh::rofl:Click to expand...

Easy for you! That metal snake is gonna bite me and I am gonna let him do it! :shock: :argh: :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Sarachka, how's your cervix bearing up now the anaesthetic has probably worn off?:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hurry up Molly I need to sleep!!:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey dude no problems here thank ya. It was surprisingly untraumatic. OH wasn't happy to hear that it was a male doctor who did it. I'm to request a lady next time, he's informed me. I just assumed it would be the same lady who saw me the last 2 times.


----------



## Mollykins

Okay okay! I did it!


----------



## Mollykins

Ouchie that hurt!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey dude no problems here thank ya. It was surprisingly untraumatic. OH wasn't happy to hear that it was a male doctor who did it. I'm to request a lady next time, he's informed me. I just assumed it would be the same lady who saw me the last 2 times.

That's good. My DH would be annoyed if it was a male doctor too, and would ask me if he was handsome and stuff like that, I'm sure:haha: Anyway, let's hope there won't _be_ a next time:hugs: And it's over! You can relax now:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Hey dude no problems here thank ya. It was surprisingly untraumatic. OH wasn't happy to hear that it was a male doctor who did it. I'm to request a lady next time, he's informed me. I just assumed it would be the same lady who saw me the last 2 times.

I always request a femme but I'm a little scared of the male doctors and being around my lady bits. Glad it went well for you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ouchie that hurt!

It shouldn't really hurt:shrug: Lower the depth setting maybe? Or press more gently if it's already on the minimum? But well done for managing to prick your finger:thumbup: rofl:)


----------



## Crunchie

Oh yes my bested friend is having a party ! All things royal ... I will take some pics .... It will not be as lovely to look at as your pics with all your adventures xxx

U ok molls ? X


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ouchie that hurt!
> 
> It shouldn't really hurt:shrug: Lower the depth setting maybe? Or press more gently if it's already on the minimum? But well done for managing to prick your finger:thumbup: rofl:)Click to expand...

When my bro tests me I get all nervous..... I give blood no problem but that little machine is menancing !


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ouchie that hurt!
> 
> It shouldn't really hurt:shrug: Lower the depth setting maybe? Or press more gently if it's already on the minimum? But well done for managing to prick your finger:thumbup: rofl:)Click to expand...

You are evil :haha: Okay, so I haven't eaten anything in 3 hours... my reading was 111. Translation?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to get some sleep:sleep: Nighty night all, enjoy pricking your finger before and after your meals today Molly :flower: 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX à demain tout le monde:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ouchie that hurt!
> 
> It shouldn't really hurt:shrug: Lower the depth setting maybe? Or press more gently if it's already on the minimum? But well done for managing to prick your finger:thumbup: rofl:)Click to expand...
> 
> When my bro tests me I get all nervous..... I give blood no problem but that little machine is menancing !Click to expand...

That's what I said! Tis a metal snake waiting for you to let it spring out and bite you! :argh:


----------



## Sarachka

Do u have to us blood from your finger? I think I've told y'all that I have an addiction/obsession with scratching a little patch od my scalp so it's usually bleeding. Could I just use blood from that I'd i had to test my blood sugar?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Do u have to us blood from your finger? I think I've told y'all that I have an addiction/obsession with scratching a little patch od my scalp so it's usually bleeding. Could I just use blood from that I'd i had to test my blood sugar?

I don't think you could. I just read in my little booklet that I can test from my fingertip or forearm but that there is a difference and fingertip testing is best. :shrug: All very interesting... and confusing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ouchie that hurt!
> 
> It shouldn't really hurt:shrug: Lower the depth setting maybe? Or press more gently if it's already on the minimum? But well done for managing to prick your finger:thumbup: rofl:)Click to expand...
> 
> You are evil :haha: Okay, so I haven't eaten anything in EXACTLY 3 hours... my reading was 111. Translation?Click to expand...

Hmmm very difficult since you need to do it in a structured way but that's a little high if it's your fasting rate I'd say:shrug: I had to be at below 90 (though near the end when it got hard to control they let me be below 100) In any case it doesn't look like a hypo!! But sugar can drop rapidly so that doesn't mean anything. You need to do as I said before- test before a meal, then eat a really big meal, depriving yourself of nothing and time yourself to test at 1h30 after the start of the meal, or at 2hrs after the start, or both if you're curious for a first try like I was.:thumbup: That will give a clearer idea.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Especially since in alot of GD cases the fasting rate is fine, it's just what happens after a meal that's weird. I never had a fasting blood test above 85 at the lab, but my post food ones were the dodgy ones. And don't eat a lettuce leaf for lunch, or it won't be true Molly!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ouchie that hurt!
> 
> It shouldn't really hurt:shrug: Lower the depth setting maybe? Or press more gently if it's already on the minimum? But well done for managing to prick your finger:thumbup: rofl:)Click to expand...
> 
> You are evil :haha: Okay, so I haven't eaten anything in EXACTLY 3 hours... my reading was 111. Translation?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm very difficult since you need to do it in a structured way but that's a little high if it's your fasting rate I'd say:shrug: I had to be at below 90 (though near the end when it got hard to control they let me be below 100) In any case it doesn't look like a hypo!! But sugar can drop rapidly so that doesn't mean anything. You need to do as I said before- test before a meal, then eat a really big meal, depriving yourself of nothing and time yourself to test at 1h30 after the start of the meal, or at 2hrs after the start, or both if you're curious for a first try like I was.:thumbup: That will give a clearer idea.Click to expand...

It's been 20 minutes from when I tested... should I wait until dinner to test again? I love that I can even sense through the lines that you are HollyMissSmugPants right now. :smug: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Especially since in alot of GD cases the fasting rate is fine, it's just what happens after a meal that's weird. I never had a fasting blood test above 85 at the lab, but my post food ones were the dodgy ones. And don't eat a lettuce leaf for lunch, or it won't be true Molly!!

:rofl: You sound like my OH! Or maybe I just feel like you've caught me like he does. :haha: Before I even go to do something it's, "Now don't think you can get away with doing blah blah or blah!" :rofl:


----------



## addie25

YAY a lot of turtles are on. Ok let me go back and catch up! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oy! Stop your nattering and get to bed Dr. Holly!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> S.O.S Sarachka! To make us an emergency Turtle Thread for when BnB is being naughty!

Totally agree with this! :thumbup: And our sara can do anything with the computer)


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Random share but my OH is deeply disturbed by the Wiggles.

Um yes I think most adults are deeply disturbed by the wiggles!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes just looked at my docs notes and 90 was the upper limit they wanted before meals, and since I had a snack at 10.30 then lunch at 12 that was only 1hr30 since I'd eaten and it had to be at 90mg so yours _might_ be a tad high but it needs a few days of regular monitoring to see if it's a one off or not. Plus I don't know how accurate your monitor is:shrug:

Another thing Molly, if you google stuff make sure it's GD stuff and not normal Diabetes stuff- the acceptable levels are very different:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got the meter!!
> 
> Yay! You done a finger prick for fun yet? In French we say a dextro for a fingerprick, so if I say that you know what I mean:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still reading the instructions. It says not to use lancets more than once... I only have 10... should have ordered more huh? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:Mine came in a box of 200! But to be honest I often used them more than once, just don't share them with anyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I just googled the lancets bit and came across a diabetics forum where many said they use the same lancet til it hurts. :shock: I suppose that means the lancet is getting dull eh? I think I am pretty clear and "familiar" with this meter now (from reading the booklet)... now the evil lancet. It looks sinister! And it's only about 2 inches long!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine also came with a huge box of lancets - but I, too, use the same one for multiple pricks. The first time I tried to test my blood it took me like two hours to work up the nerve to do it... I HATE needles!! My DH was trying to do it for me and hold my finger and I was like in tears!! What a baby, huh?? Now I can do it with no problem.
> 
> Mine also came with the testing liquid, but I haven't ever tried it... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I'm not afraid of needles but this one is like a snake... hiding and waiting before POW it strikes! Scary business! At least at blood draws I can watch them as they stick the needle in. My meter only came with 10 lancets and 10 testing strips but it was all for only 8$ so very cheap. I did have the presence of mind to buy 100 test strips though. THAT was a bit spendy.Click to expand...

Ur not afraid of needles. Can you do me a favor then and take the 2 injections a day for me!!!!!! :shrug::shrug: I have a fearrrrrrrrr of them but it will be totally worth it!!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes just looked at my docs notes and 90 was the upper limit they wanted before meals, and since I had a snack at 10.30 then lunch at 12 that was only 1hr30 since I'd eaten and it had to be at 90mg so yours _might_ be a tad high but it needs a few days of regular monitoring to see if it's a one off or not. Plus I don't know how accurate your monitor is:shrug:
> 
> Another thing Molly, if you google stuff make sure it's GD stuff and not normal Diabetes stuff- the acceptable levels are very different:thumbup:

I agree with that. I hate google they say the most non-factual things. I googled twins and it said that a tun of twins die in the first year of life!!!! ARE THEY ********!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes just looked at my docs notes and 90 was the upper limit they wanted before meals, and since I had a snack at 10.30 then lunch at 12 that was only 1hr30 since I'd eaten and it had to be at 90mg so yours _might_ be a tad high but it needs a few days of regular monitoring to see if it's a one off or not. Plus I don't know how accurate your monitor is:shrug:
> 
> Another thing Molly, if you google stuff make sure it's GD stuff and not normal Diabetes stuff- the acceptable levels are very different:thumbup:

Very important distinction... thanks. I probably wouldn't have caught on to that right away. :hugs: I love that you are such a wealth of information.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ouchie that hurt!
> 
> It shouldn't really hurt:shrug: Lower the depth setting maybe? Or press more gently if it's already on the minimum? But well done for managing to prick your finger:thumbup: rofl:)Click to expand...
> 
> You are evil :haha: Okay, so I haven't eaten anything in EXACTLY 3 hours... my reading was 111. Translation?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm very difficult since you need to do it in a structured way but that's a little high if it's your fasting rate I'd say:shrug: I had to be at below 90 (though near the end when it got hard to control they let me be below 100) In any case it doesn't look like a hypo!! But sugar can drop rapidly so that doesn't mean anything. You need to do as I said before- test before a meal, then eat a really big meal, depriving yourself of nothing and time yourself to test at 1h30 after the start of the meal, or at 2hrs after the start, or both if you're curious for a first try like I was.:thumbup: That will give a clearer idea.Click to expand...
> 
> It's been 20 minutes from when I tested... should I wait until dinner to test again? I love that I can even sense through the lines that you are HollyMissSmugPants right now. :smug: :haha:Click to expand...

No not at all! I'm really hoping your bloods are nice and low, I so don't want to be right about something as horrible as GD! But 111 certainly isn't a hypo and 3hrs is quite a while since eating:shrug: But as you say, time for AuntMonkey to get to bed!! Have fun today eating LOTS of carbs and sugar to get some real answers:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got the meter!!
> 
> Yay! You done a finger prick for fun yet? In French we say a dextro for a fingerprick, so if I say that you know what I mean:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still reading the instructions. It says not to use lancets more than once... I only have 10... should have ordered more huh? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:Mine came in a box of 200! But to be honest I often used them more than once, just don't share them with anyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I just googled the lancets bit and came across a diabetics forum where many said they use the same lancet til it hurts. :shock: I suppose that means the lancet is getting dull eh? I think I am pretty clear and "familiar" with this meter now (from reading the booklet)... now the evil lancet. It looks sinister! And it's only about 2 inches long!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine also came with a huge box of lancets - but I, too, use the same one for multiple pricks. The first time I tried to test my blood it took me like two hours to work up the nerve to do it... I HATE needles!! My DH was trying to do it for me and hold my finger and I was like in tears!! What a baby, huh?? Now I can do it with no problem.
> 
> Mine also came with the testing liquid, but I haven't ever tried it... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I'm not afraid of needles but this one is like a snake... hiding and waiting before POW it strikes! Scary business! At least at blood draws I can watch them as they stick the needle in. My meter only came with 10 lancets and 10 testing strips but it was all for only 8$ so very cheap. I did have the presence of mind to buy 100 test strips though. THAT was a bit spendy.Click to expand...
> 
> Ur not afraid of needles. Can you do me a favor then and take the 2 injections a day for me!!!!!! :shrug::shrug: I have a fearrrrrrrrr of them but it will be totally worth it!!!Click to expand...

I would but I don't want to have twins! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Good nt. :sleep: well!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ouchie that hurt!
> 
> It shouldn't really hurt:shrug: Lower the depth setting maybe? Or press more gently if it's already on the minimum? But well done for managing to prick your finger:thumbup: rofl:)Click to expand...
> 
> You are evil :haha: Okay, so I haven't eaten anything in EXACTLY 3 hours... my reading was 111. Translation?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm very difficult since you need to do it in a structured way but that's a little high if it's your fasting rate I'd say:shrug: I had to be at below 90 (though near the end when it got hard to control they let me be below 100) In any case it doesn't look like a hypo!! But sugar can drop rapidly so that doesn't mean anything. You need to do as I said before- test before a meal, then eat a really big meal, depriving yourself of nothing and time yourself to test at 1h30 after the start of the meal, or at 2hrs after the start, or both if you're curious for a first try like I was.:thumbup: That will give a clearer idea.Click to expand...
> 
> It's been 20 minutes from when I tested... should I wait until dinner to test again? I love that I can even sense through the lines that you are HollyMissSmugPants right now. :smug: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all! I'm really hoping your bloods are nice and low, I so don't want to be right about something as horrible as GD! But 111 certainly isn't a hypo and 3hrs is quite a while since eating:shrug: But as you say, time for AuntMonkey to get to bed!! Have fun today eating LOTS of carbs and sugar to get some real answers:thumbup:Click to expand...

I didn't mean to imply that you would want me to have GD... just the line of "it certainly isn't hypo" :winkwink: I will have fun reporting back to you tomorrow with my dinner levels and my "I just woke up" levels. Sleep well dear HollyMyAuntiePants. :haha:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Molly!!!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling preggers!!!


----------



## addie25

Reasons I am excited today.....
1. Glee is on tonight!!! 2. Hubby is making Chicken quesadillas for dinner!!!!! 3. I may get great news tomorrow saying I can start IVF in May. 4. I do not have to go to work tomorrow because of my doctors appointment. 5. It is almost June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUMMER VACATION!!!!!!

Just thought I would list this :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Reasons I am excited today.....
> 1. Glee is on tonight!!! 2. Hubby is making Chicken quesadillas for dinner!!!!! 3. I may get great news tomorrow saying I can start IVF in May. 4. I do not have to go to work tomorrow because of my doctors appointment. 5. It is almost June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUMMER VACATION!!!!!!
> 
> Just thought I would list this :thumbup:

:haha: I'm so happy for you love dove. :hugs:

All is well here. I'm tired... but that's normal. I'm excited to have my blood sugar monitor here now; I hope to get some kind of answers as I have to wait another 7 weeks for my GD test from the doctor. :wacko: My OH will be home in about an hour and that is ALWAYS good news. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, I am hungry... woah... wait... Kit? Is that you? Go to bed miss! :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Reasons I am excited today.....
> 1. Glee is on tonight!!! 2. Hubby is making Chicken quesadillas for dinner!!!!! 3. I may get great news tomorrow saying I can start IVF in May. 4. I do not have to go to work tomorrow because of my doctors appointment. 5. It is almost June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUMMER VACATION!!!!!!
> 
> Just thought I would list this :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: I'm so happy for you love dove. :hugs:
> 
> All is well here. I'm tired... but that's normal. I'm excited to have my blood sugar monitor here now; I hope to get some kind of answers as I have to wait another 7 weeks for my GD test from the doctor. :wacko: My OH will be home in about an hour and that is ALWAYS good news. :)Click to expand...

U need to wait 7 weeks for results??? I do not know much about GD.. If you do not mind my asking what does it mean if you have it??? My hubbys cousin had that when she was pregnant and everything turned out fine! :thumbup: Having the monitor should make u feel comfortable to know you levels when you want to so thats great!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Reasons I am excited today.....
> 1. Glee is on tonight!!! 2. Hubby is making Chicken quesadillas for dinner!!!!! 3. I may get great news tomorrow saying I can start IVF in May. 4. I do not have to go to work tomorrow because of my doctors appointment. 5. It is almost June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUMMER VACATION!!!!!!
> 
> Just thought I would list this :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: I'm so happy for you love dove. :hugs:
> 
> All is well here. I'm tired... but that's normal. I'm excited to have my blood sugar monitor here now; I hope to get some kind of answers as I have to wait another 7 weeks for my GD test from the doctor. :wacko: My OH will be home in about an hour and that is ALWAYS good news. :)Click to expand...
> 
> U need to wait 7 weeks for results??? I do not know much about GD.. If you do not mind my asking what does it mean if you have it??? My hubbys cousin had that when she was pregnant and everything turned out fine! :thumbup: Having the monitor should make u feel comfortable to know you levels when you want to so thats great!Click to expand...

No, I have to wait 7 weeks before I can even take the test. :dohh: It's definitely possible to have GD and have a great, healthy pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Reasons I am excited today.....
> 1. Glee is on tonight!!! 2. Hubby is making Chicken quesadillas for dinner!!!!! 3. I may get great news tomorrow saying I can start IVF in May. 4. I do not have to go to work tomorrow because of my doctors appointment. 5. It is almost June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUMMER VACATION!!!!!!
> 
> Just thought I would list this :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: I'm so happy for you love dove. :hugs:
> 
> All is well here. I'm tired... but that's normal. I'm excited to have my blood sugar monitor here now; I hope to get some kind of answers as I have to wait another 7 weeks for my GD test from the doctor. :wacko: My OH will be home in about an hour and that is ALWAYS good news. :)Click to expand...
> 
> U need to wait 7 weeks for results??? I do not know much about GD.. If you do not mind my asking what does it mean if you have it??? My hubbys cousin had that when she was pregnant and everything turned out fine! :thumbup: Having the monitor should make u feel comfortable to know you levels when you want to so thats great!Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have to wait 7 weeks before I can even take the test. :dohh: It's definitely possible to have GD and have a great, healthy pregnancy. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes I am sure you will be just fine! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LA LA LA nobody is on................ I am so excited for tomorrow but I best relax a bit because theres a chance I will not get to start in May............ 

ok I m having a party alone :bunny: :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Addie for your appointment tomorrow!!! :dance:

Molly - I am glad you got your BG monitor!! And I agree with Holly - 111 is quite high for basically a fasting reading. The highest mine has ever been was 126 one hour after eating an entire pint of Ben and Jerry's (it was an experiment after we got the monitor! :haha: ). Normally my fasting glucose is 75-80 and my 1.5 hour check is usually under 100 for a 'good meal' (no wheat or heavy starches).

HOWEVER... just today for lunch I had a cheese quesadila, a cup of orange juice (the not from concentrate kind), and one Reese's cup. A very naughty lunch by my standards - but we are due for a grocery trip and, well, I have no excuse for the Reese's cup!! :haha:

Anyhow, my reading one hour later was just 101, so I'm quite impressed with my body! I am going to take a fasting reading tomorrow morning and see what it says. :thumbup:

When I was doing lots of testing, I kept an excel spread sheet of my numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

And I agree and have totally been thinking the same -

SARACHKA! Save us from the horror of BnB being down... find us a place to communicate when it's on the fritz! I'd be lost with out you all....!!

You know what would be SO funny is to find some random forum and make a thread and just carry on as if nothing were amiss... On some like cellphone forum or a Dungeons and Dragons forum or something. LOL. Okay, maybe that's just funny in my head... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

And, I'd also like someone to compile contact info for us all - like someone already had the idea of. And we could e-mail the manifest to our personal e-mails so as not to put it out there for the world to see. Because I'm concocting a Parcel Plan and I'd need everyone's address to send my gifties to!!


----------



## LunaLady

Tumbleweed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

:hi: Im here!!


----------



## LunaLady

OMG!

My 1,000 post came and went and I never ever noticed!!!

I dedicate my 1,000 post to *Molly *- my dear sweet West Coast Turtle (like me!). I'm over the moon you're getting your little baby boy! :baby:

You are such a sweet and caring turtle - always looking out for us and making sure we're taken care of. You have been such a lovely inspiration to me and I hope that I can be half as wonderful a mother as you are. Your two little girlies are so lucky to have you as their mommy! :kiss:

I feel so fortunate to "know" you (as I feel about all my lovely turtles) and I shall never forget you (any of you!) as long as I live. Thank you for the comforting words when I need them and the motherly insight when I need that, too. :hugs:

Yay for *MOLLY*!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi, Addie!!

Oh, I missed you... :argh:


----------



## addie25

Thats so sweet!!!!!!!!! MOLLY COME BACK ON AND READ WHAT LUNA WROTE!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: Lovely post Luna and it seems we all miss our milestone posts :)


----------



## LunaLady

I hope she pops on, soon!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: Lovely post Luna and it seems we all miss our milestone posts :)

I was SO looking forward to it, too! I kept checking my post count and then forgot about it and it passed me by! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> OMG!
> 
> My 1,000 post came and went and I never ever noticed!!!
> 
> I dedicate my 1,000 post to *Molly *- my dear sweet West Coast Turtle (like me!). I'm over the moon you're getting your little baby boy! :baby:
> 
> You are such a sweet and caring turtle - always looking out for us and making sure we're taken care of. You have been such a lovely inspiration to me and I hope that I can be half as wonderful a mother as you are. Your two little girlies are so lucky to have you as their mommy! :kiss:
> 
> I feel so fortunate to "know" you (as I feel about all my lovely turtles) and I shall never forget you (any of you!) as long as I live. Thank you for the comforting words when I need them and the motherly insight when I need that, too. :hugs:
> 
> Yay for *MOLLY*!

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Crap... 

:sad2: 

That was the sweetest... I need a minute with my tissue box... *sniff* sniff* *dab eyes* Thank you so much for all that you've said, it means more to me than you could know. :hugs:

You are going to be a great mommy, you have the perfect framework for it... you are already an amazing person. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> OMG!
> 
> My 1,000 post came and went and I never ever noticed!!!
> 
> I dedicate my 1,000 post to *Molly *- my dear sweet West Coast Turtle (like me!). I'm over the moon you're getting your little baby boy! :baby:
> 
> You are such a sweet and caring turtle - always looking out for us and making sure we're taken care of. You have been such a lovely inspiration to me and I hope that I can be half as wonderful a mother as you are. Your two little girlies are so lucky to have you as their mommy! :kiss:
> 
> I feel so fortunate to "know" you (as I feel about all my lovely turtles) and I shall never forget you (any of you!) as long as I live. Thank you for the comforting words when I need them and the motherly insight when I need that, too. :hugs:
> 
> Yay for *MOLLY*!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Crap...
> 
> :sad2:
> 
> That was the sweetest... I need a minute with my tissue box... *sniff* sniff* *dab eyes* Thank you so much for all that you've said, it means more to me than you could know. :hugs:
> 
> You are going to be a great mommy, you have the perfect framework for it... you are already an amazing person. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: You mean more to us than you can know! :)

And thank you - I hope I can be a good mommy, and if I have questions or concerns I know just where to go. :)
:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Reasons I am excited today.....
> 1. Glee is on tonight!!! 2. Hubby is making Chicken quesadillas for dinner!!!!! 3. I may get great news tomorrow saying I can start IVF in May. 4. I do not have to go to work tomorrow because of my doctors appointment. 5. It is almost June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUMMER VACATION!!!!!!
> 
> Just thought I would list this :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: I'm so happy for you love dove. :hugs:
> 
> All is well here. I'm tired... but that's normal. I'm excited to have my blood sugar monitor here now; I hope to get some kind of answers as I have to wait another 7 weeks for my GD test from the doctor. :wacko: My OH will be home in about an hour and that is ALWAYS good news. :)Click to expand...
> 
> U need to wait 7 weeks for results??? I do not know much about GD.. If you do not mind my asking what does it mean if you have it??? My hubbys cousin had that when she was pregnant and everything turned out fine! :thumbup: Having the monitor should make u feel comfortable to know you levels when you want to so thats great!Click to expand...

I survived it Addie, and my sister too with 3 kids, for her the GD getting progressively worse each pregnancy:wacko: Basically it means you have to be very careful what you eat and monitor your blood sugar 6 times a day to make sure it's staying nice and low, and get a few more urine and blood and BP checkups than you might otherwise, and sometimes more scans if baby is on the big side. It's a bit of a hassle but as long as it's very well controlled the pregnancy is only really as risky as any other:shrug: It's the undetected GD that's not so good. Ladies carrying twins often have it! So watch out when you've got your 2 little :baby::baby:'s in you come May!(Wow not long now 'til IVF, it's the end of April already! :happydance:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> You know what would be SO funny is to find some random forum and make a thread and just carry on as if nothing were amiss... On some like cellphone forum or a Dungeons and Dragons forum or something. LOL. Okay, maybe that's just funny in my head... :haha:

This really made me chuckle this morning:rofl: Ha! ha! I'm sure people must do that- there are probably a group of random hot air balloonists undercover on BnB somewhere!

Lovely dedication post by the way:thumbup: And that's good going, getting 126 an hour after a pint of Ben and Jerry's! It must be the equivalent of the O'Sullivan test that, where it has to be under 130 an hour after that pure glucose drink, but a much yummier way of doing it!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower: 

I'm enjoying breakfast in bed since LO is having a lie-in, I think she's exhausicated after our day out yesterday!:sleep:

No big plans for me today, a quiet day at home and some supermarket food shopping. I may do something sporty in the afternoon though, not sure yet:-k

Time for that second cup of :coffee:...................


----------



## Sarachka

I have big ideas for our back up thread.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello I dunno what's been goin on but this is first time I have reached the thread since I posted on monday I have been beside myself I kept getting booted off!!
Hope your all well will try catch up a little on lunch break on phone love you all xx


----------



## Crunchie

Have a great day one and all x 

Having a bikini wax today..... ! It's needed but I would rather not


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I'm so excited!! Just been looking at the directions to get to my friend's for Friday for the royal wedding and IT'S NEAR THE KITE SHOP of Paris:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I love kites :cloud9: and with our holiday in Brittany coming up DH said I can get a new one for my holiday. I've killed many over the years and am endlessly ordering new carbon fibre poles on the internet :haha: I have a kite we call The Monster, over 2m wing span and really good for stunts. But there's one I've just seen on the web that flies in really little wind which I want for here, where there's no beach. I've been drooling over it all morning while LO is still snoring! It was pants on Easter Monday when I took my kite out since it wasn't windy enough, but this kite, called the 4D, would fly round here I reckon:-k Anyway can't wait to go to the Kite Shop after the wedding:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And they might have a reasonably priced windOmeter there:-k I'm always wanting to know what the wind speed is to see whether it's worth walking an hour to where I fly my kite!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Have a great day one and all x
> 
> Having a bikini wax today..... ! It's needed but I would rather not

Wow I can't believe you have a mango Crunch! It seems like yesterday you were in raspberry and olive land! Enjoy the deforestation:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Bethany we will both be in France for the royal wedding! I am excited Molly, but it's because Friday = my holiday! :wohoo: just getting the last touches prepared and watching the weather a it's as volatile as it is here. Yay! For kites... I haven't had a kits for years... I think I would think it's fun :haha: It is also stressful when you only fly once or twice a year (my mum does it every weeks) and is all like 'chill out' 'stop stressing' :ignore:

Molly my Grandad was diabetic and we had to do his sugar once and since then because Erin's dad also has diabetes and I lived with him and am genuinely interested in it (I digress) anyway I think that your fasting rate is just a teeny tiny bit high. I too, will be bating my breath for your tests today. It is quite geekily exciting! Lovely post there for you and every word = true.

I couldn't get on last night neither New Mummy! :nope: and it has been bad since just before the bank holiday weekend booooo. Glad you are well and you might be coming back for your lunch break.

Sarachka... You back at work today? What's going on? I hope you're milking it for more than one day off :haha: for your OH! Really funny, I have been to see a man and the fact that they are doctors - if i'm ill i'll see anyone! Just fix it... But I dig it, from your Oh's P.O.V but Bethany's! :haha: is he jealous B?

Ginge! :hi: random late night post there. 

Luna lovely dedication post :thumbup: such a lovely read this morning... Hope you're settling now with the nausea and also forgot to say that it's too bad for you that it rears it's ugly head at the weekend! I hope that this stops with you entering second tri :flower: maybe you will be here more... I started my knitting back up! I had to have two seperate knitting bags. I sooo can't wait to move in to this house. It's been an age. I will have craft room and spare room and everything! 

I hope I haven't missed you all.


----------



## HollyMonkey

At last my lazy bones daughter has woken up, 9.35am!! My MIL's grandfather was born weighing 1.3kgs and in adult life weighed 130kg! Crazy stuff huh?!:fool:

And they sell juggling equipment at the Kite shop too!:juggle:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchable. You are a braver woman than I. :nope: you wanna what now? With my va jay jay? With HOT WAX? :shock: GOOD LUCK!

:rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

B you are a crazy random fact woman. Adam knows someone (who sadly dies last year) that was born and died on the same day. I think that's weird.


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchable. You are a braver woman than I. :nope: you wanna what now? With my va jay jay? With HOT WAX? :shock: GOOD LUCK!
> 
> I know I am In trouble if she gets the scissors out.... Must be way to long between appts ! Lol


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: ahahah trim it down first? My mum waxes everything and she claims you can get used to it. :nope: I am not being duped in to that :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: ahahah trim it down first? My mum waxes everything and she claims you can get used to it. :nope: I am not being duped in to that :nope:

U never had it done ???? My lady is brilliant - I did have some bad experiances at other salons ! Ouch 

When I got married she convinced me to do my underarms &#58372; ouch ouch 

I quite enjoy the pain lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: ahahah trim it down first? My mum waxes everything and she claims you can get used to it. :nope: I am not being duped in to that :nope:
> 
> U never had it done ???? My lady is brilliant - I did have some bad experiances at other salons ! Ouch
> 
> When I got married she convinced me to do my underarms &#58372; ouch ouch
> 
> I quite enjoy the pain lolClick to expand...

I've had my eyebrows and lip waxed but I just can't imagine my va jay jay being waxed - do you get used to it? I kind of like the pain when they do my lip so I reckon I know what you mean! 

I haven't had a single brew :coffee: :coffee: yet! T'is no good!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh jaynie I am all done ! I can now swim
Without fear ..... Lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka... You back at work today? What's going on? I hope you're milking it for more than one day off :haha: for your OH! Really funny, I have been to see a man and the fact that they are doctors - if i'm ill i'll see anyone! Just fix it... But I dig it, from your Oh's P.O.V but Bethany's! :haha: is he jealous B?

My DH is so jealous and paranoid that when I woke up early the other morning for a pee and happened to give my teeth a quick brush because my mouth felt weird (I was still a smidge pregnant at the time so it might have been that:haha:) and went back to bed, he stirred from his sleep and all sad and worried said to me "You haven't just come back from a nightclub have you?" He thought I'd snuck out in the night and had cleaned my teeth to mask a BJ on another man :saywhat: What a jealous weirdo:fool: I did remind him I was married to him and bore a child of him and haven't been to a nightclub in about a million years and in anycase I don't go to nightclubs to do BJ's but to dance:haha: Must be his Arab blood:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Oh jaynie I am all done ! I can now swim
> Without fear ..... Lol

Moreover the other pool users needn't be afraid of the hairy monster in the pool:haha:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

ahahah! I can swim too just with a bit of a rash! :haha: I shave all of mine off! All of it. I wonder why I haven't evolved to just have none at all! 

B that's terrible! Men eh? My OH when I had a day off the other week and went to see various friends text me and said 'you are at Charlotte's aren't you?' It was very weird since he hasn't had an episode like that in some time! Ha! He used to be VERY jealous/possessive and I had to kick him in to touch. Have you been out B?


----------



## firstbaby25

Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## HollyMonkey

JAYNIE!

Thankyou thankyou thankyou!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Turtle mail has arrived!:mail:


----------



## new mummy2010

Had a little perv on what I have missed and I promise a pot piccy and sarachkas turtle mail pictures as soon as I get home ,I have had such awful time today trying to get on really got me wound up!

Sarachka-thats a gorge necklace hun and I hope yesterday was ok ? Not got to that bit yet x

Molly-thanks for pot piccy lovely and of course the rack hehe!!!!!

Kit-what a gorgeous nursery I'm so green with envy nate does'nt even have a room as of yet we have 2 months to wait and see if that house next door sells ;-( ope it does'nt !

I have terrible hip+backache recently and sleeping pooey too had a nose bleed this morning too strange.com

Also I'm getting excited as we are off to sunny spain in like 11 days woohoooo viva espania !!


----------



## new mummy2010

Ohhh what is it you lucky monkey !

Love turtle mail!

What is the backup thread all about sarachka? Or site ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'd been out this morning and there was nothing except poo in the post and then just went to put the bins out and :wohoo:!!!!

Now I have pics but I made the BIG mistake of giving Hollinka her present from Jaynie before taking a pic of it and she wouldn't relinquish it:haha: She sat there in delirious shock when I gave it to her, with a smile of complete :cloud9: caressing her present, and screamed if I took it away! So I've done my best to get pics without upsetting Holly too much...avatar pic too!

Hollinka says thank you thank you thank you:hugs: We'll never forget your birthday now!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3









007.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

O Holly I am glad I had began to wonder. Hope your card wasn't too sad! Did you like it? I really thought it was you all over! Ha! I'm so relieved. My mum's cat keeps dribbling on the computer :growlmad:

Newmummy! :yipee: you are here! I can't believe it! I just can't... It feels like an age. I didn't know you were going away? I am going away on Friday with little Erin!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh she looks adorable! She definitely has a monkey thing going doesn't she? Ha! I like all of the photos. And of course how could I leave that big eyed monkey in the shop when I knew there was a home for him somewhere in France :D :lol: AND the pickle was on offer, I figured you'd want small chunks rather than smooth as such a stealth Branston Pickle fan :haha: because the normal stuff is in a glass jar! It was a big :nope: (I don't know if that smiley is right, you know when for the second you need to you can't remember how to spell a word? Like that just came over me)...

I couldn't be more bored. Wish I was on holiday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

AND I got a lovely card and A POT OF BRANSTON! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Small chunk too:thumbup: LO can eat it without me having to pick out the chunks:haha: THANKYOU JAYNIE! You've made my day:flower:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4









013.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









014.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firstbaby25

I loved my turtle mail off you and Hollinka comes everywhere with me! As you sent the lovely photo... :cloud9: glad you like it! 

I meant to ask about the pink tea... I can't live without it but that pink box was the most badly damaged so I binned it. Do you know what was in the 'ligne svelte' tea? Juniper and other things I think. I need to find the same concoction I am sure it will exist!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> O Holly I am glad I had began to wonder. Hope your card wasn't too sad! Did you like it? I really thought it was you all over! Ha! I'm so relieved. My mum's cat keeps dribbling on the computer :growlmad:
> 
> Newmummy! :yipee: you are here! I can't believe it! I just can't... It feels like an age. I didn't know you were going away? I am going away on Friday with little Erin!

I love it:hugs: And not sad at all, I know you wrote it when I was pregnant and obviously weren't to know beanie wasn't sticky! What you wrote at the end made me laugh, about meeting one day and marvelling at our images of each other:haha: And I love the :smileys:- I've found it really hard handwriting to you turtles on account of the lack of smileys!! Sarachka's sensible not to over-abuse them, that way she can continue to function normally in civilian life, like I no longer can:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I loved my turtle mail off you and Hollinka comes everywhere with me! As you sent the lovely photo... :cloud9: glad you like it!
> 
> I meant to ask about the pink tea... I can't live without it but that pink box was the most badly damaged so I binned it. Do you know what was in the 'ligne svelte' tea? Juniper and other things I think. I need to find the same concoction I am sure it will exist!

You'll find it easily on your hols in France:thumbup: Can't remember what's in it offhand but can find out at supermarket later!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh god yes. :dohh: I just hadn't been able to put the 2 + 2 together! I am a happy turtle if there will be tea for me in France, it's so nice, the pink tea! It's nicer and more refreshing than juice! You've all gone now no doubt I should do some work... I think one of my friends is walking up to where I work at my mum's so we might get a 1/2 hour in the sun! I'm so not dressed for sun!


----------



## addie25

Good Morning Turtles!!!!! How is everyones day going??? It is 8:50am here and I am going to shower, go out to breakfast with DH, call the lab (hope for good news) and then go to IVF doctor!!! That is supposed to be a very long and informative meeting I hope I do not look like this after :fool:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I'd been out this morning and there was nothing except poo in the post and then just went to put the bins out and :wohoo:!!!!
> 
> Now I have pics but I made the BIG mistake of giving Hollinka her present from Jaynie before taking a pic of it and she wouldn't relinquish it:haha: She sat there in delirious shock when I gave it to her, with a smile of complete :cloud9: caressing her present, and screamed if I took it away! So I've done my best to get pics without upsetting Holly too much...avatar pic too!
> 
> Hollinka says thank you thank you thank you:hugs: We'll never forget your birthday now!!

She looks so happy and cute with her new toy!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Had a little perv on what I have missed and I promise a pot piccy and sarachkas turtle mail pictures as soon as I get home ,I have had such awful time today trying to get on really got me wound up!
> 
> Sarachka-thats a gorge necklace hun and I hope yesterday was ok ? Not got to that bit yet x
> 
> Molly-thanks for pot piccy lovely and of course the rack hehe!!!!!
> 
> Kit-what a gorgeous nursery I'm so green with envy nate does'nt even have a room as of yet we have 2 months to wait and see if that house next door sells ;-( ope it does'nt !
> 
> I have terrible hip+backache recently and sleeping pooey too had a nose bleed this morning too strange.com
> 
> Also I'm getting excited as we are off to sunny spain in like 11 days woohoooo viva espania !!

Hello Newmummy:wave: I was busy getting pics of turtle mail up when you were there and then went off to see LO who fell over but wanted to say that I hope you get the house nextdoor. This is the house you wrote the long pink italics message about no? My friend from the park who's pregnant has just moved to a new flat and I asked if it had an extra room and she said no and is in a panic now, since they've just gone through all the hassle of moving:dohh: 
Yay for Spain:yipee:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: ahahah trim it down first? My mum waxes everything and she claims you can get used to it. :nope: I am not being duped in to that :nope:
> 
> U never had it done ???? My lady is brilliant - I did have some bad experiances at other salons ! Ouch
> 
> When I got married she convinced me to do my underarms &#58372; ouch ouch
> 
> I quite enjoy the pain lolClick to expand...
> 
> I've had my eyebrows and lip waxed but I just can't imagine my va jay jay being waxed - do you get used to it? I kind of like the pain when they do my lip so I reckon I know what you mean!
> 
> I haven't had a single brew :coffee: :coffee: yet! T'is no good!Click to expand...

My mom tried to wax my legs (bc I asked when I was abou 14 she ripped off one piece and that was it I ran out of her room and she had to chase me saying she had to remove the others I could not live with wax one me!!! After that experience I just shave everything I am 2 scared of wax!!!! It prob would not hurt now after all the other procedures I have had done that hurt like no other pain but still 2 scared to try!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Good Morning Turtles!!!!! How is everyones day going??? It is 8:50am here and I am going to shower, go out to breakfast with DH, call the lab (hope for good news) and then go to IVF doctor!!! That is supposed to be a very long and informative meeting I hope I do not look like this after :fool:

Goodmorning! And goodluck at the meeting:hugs: Tell us all about it when you're done:thumbup: I'm off to the supermarket now, been delaying it all day, but the cupboards are very bare so I must get my arse in gear and go!
See you later Addie:flower:XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone hope you are all ok x


----------



## addie25

Finally my scale is not broken I am in the 130's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At my height I should be 135 but I think 130 is fine if I get to that weight. I am 139 now. I hit 155 when I was pregnant so thats a good amount gone. I had a little celebration the the bathroom when I stepped on the scale. DH thinks I am :fool: I think this is a good sign my body is ready to give pregnancy a go again now that I am back at a good weight!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie! Yes! Your appointment... :wohoo: how tall are you? Are you weighing in pounds? I presumed so! Also and I can't believe I never mentioned it this morning. I've just seen 'it' and so felt the need to write. I once tried to wax when I first got pubes so I dug out my mum's wax (deeply, somehow, ashamed of my pubic hair :blush:) when she was out and heated it in the mocrowave. I did not adjust for the fact that we had a 1000w micro or for the fact that my mum had used it (so I had to put it on for less basically). I'd read the instruction so I'd decided my belly was a good place to test the wax as it said you should test on a non sensitive area. It was HOT! It stuck and burnt my skin all the way down i'll photo it one day, it ends in a drip in fact you can just see that liquid has, at some point poured down my belly! I was young and in a blind panic - I couldn't get the waz off! Disaster and I had to pull it and my own skin off because warm water was a no. Needless to say it got infected and is never going away and I will neer wax the nether regoins! Ha! Long story but you all know i am bored :lol:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: April where you been hiding? You been having bnb troubles?


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie! Yes! Your appointment... :wohoo: how tall are you? Are you weighing in pounds? I presumed so! Also and I can't believe I never mentioned it this morning. I've just seen 'it' and so felt the need to write. I once tried to wax when I first got pubes so I dug out my mum's wax (deeply, somehow, ashamed of my pubic hair :blush:) when she was out and heated it in the mocrowave. I did not adjust for the fact that we had a 1000w micro or for the fact that my mum had used it (so I had to put it on for less basically). I'd read the instruction so I'd decided my belly was a good place to test the wax as it said you should test on a non sensitive area. It was HOT! It stuck and burnt my skin all the way down i'll photo it one day, it ends in a drip in fact you can just see that liquid has, at some point poured down my belly! I was young and in a blind panic - I couldn't get the waz off! Disaster and I had to pull it and my own skin off because warm water was a no. Needless to say it got infected and is never going away and I will neer wax the nether regoins! Ha! Long story but you all know i am bored :lol:

AHHHH THAT MUST HAVE REALLY HURT! I burned my stomach once. I was late for a date with my bf (now my DH) and so I kept my shirt on and pulled it out and started to iron it on me :dohh: Anyway I hit the steam button and a 3 degree burn on my stomach. I didn't want to tell my parents so I got dressed and was going to still go on the date and tell him what happened but then it started to peal and I freaked out and told my parents. The week before I had to go to the hospital because I hit my head on my steering wheel. Thats y I didn't want to tell them about the burn, 2 things in a weeks time. Well a deer got in my way so I slammed on the breaks and head hit what was I going to do hit the deer!!!!! Took a year for the mark to go away from burn. Now you can not see it only a bit sometimes when I get a tan :shrug::shrug::shrug: I know what an idiot I was but hey I was a teenager and in love!!!


----------



## addie25

I am 5'8


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: April where you been hiding? You been having bnb troubles?

hey sorry lovey, just been feeling crappy, b n b wouldnt dare start on me lol how have you been? x


----------



## mummyApril

Good luck today Addie x


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie good luck for today! Sorry I disappeared my friend arrived. I am 5'7" and I like to weigh between 126 lb and 139 lb (140 = 10 stone over here :nope: no good)

April I am ok ta, not pregnant but ok! Holly received my mail and all is well with the world. Except I forgot to have a shower this morning... Boo. So I smell but my friend is here and I go on holiday on Friday :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

It has been good fun catching up on the thread this morning. :thumbup: Of course my brain is failing a bit so I will try to reply to everything... 

Holly- Beautiful pics, especially of LO and her new FANSTASTIC JAYNIE GIFT! Oh and I forgot to mention that my OH and I have decided that though the colours of the nursery are going to be brown and green, the animal that is to make cameo appearances in wall art, perhaps a lamp, and definitely a stuffy ISSSS.... A MONKEY! :flower: My OH also has a "connection" with the monkeys... he has monkey feet, is a bit hairy, climbs things like a monkey, and LOVES to "talk" to the monkeys at the zoo. :haha: 

Jaynie- I haven't done the wax bit either and I'm not sure I ever will. I mean really! OUCH. Your turtle mail to France has certainly made a hit! Good job, it looks fabulous. :thumbup: 

April- You have been a bit absent haven't you? Would you like to talk about it? 

Addie- Congrats on your weight loss! It's funny how discovering that you've lost even 2 pounds can make your day eh? :flower:

Anyone else I missed? I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116. 

Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96! 

This morning when I woke up, my level was 84. 

I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...

On Awakening..........not above 95
1 hour after meal..... not above 140
2 hours after meal.... not above 120

So far I am doing all right yes? :D


----------



## addie25

Yay it sounds like you are doing great!!!!:thumbup: I called lab and no one answered :shrug: I'll try back at 1 and then 2 if I dont get an answer my doctors appointments at 230 maybe he can call if I still do not get someone on the phone!!!


----------



## Mollykins

On another note, I think that morning sickness is revisiting. :( Yesterday in late afternoon I was fairly nauseous and again, for the past few minutes I've been feeling nauseous. Poopy.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Yay it sounds like you are doing great!!!!:thumbup: I called lab and no one answered :shrug: I'll try back at 1 and then 2 if I dont get an answer my doctors appointments at 230 maybe he can call if I still do not get someone on the phone!!!

Thanks. :) Why are you trying to get through over the phone before your appointment?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Yay it sounds like you are doing great!!!!:thumbup: I called lab and no one answered :shrug: I'll try back at 1 and then 2 if I dont get an answer my doctors appointments at 230 maybe he can call if I still do not get someone on the phone!!!
> 
> Thanks. :) Why are you trying to get through over the phone before your appointment?Click to expand...

I am calling the lab to see if the probes work. If they work when I go to my IVF appointment I can say probes are done call them up and lets get IVF set up for May. If probes did not work then I can not do IVF in May and IVF doctor needs to know that. I am sure the lab and IVF doctor talk but I still like to call and find things out for myself because I am 2 excited!!!! I am sad they didn't answer!!! I just want to know!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Yay it sounds like you are doing great!!!!:thumbup: I called lab and no one answered :shrug: I'll try back at 1 and then 2 if I dont get an answer my doctors appointments at 230 maybe he can call if I still do not get someone on the phone!!!
> 
> Thanks. :) Why are you trying to get through over the phone before your appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> I am calling the lab to see if the probes work. If they work when I go to my IVF appointment I can say probes are done call them up and lets get IVF set up for May. If probes did not work then I can not do IVF in May and IVF doctor needs to know that. I am sure the lab and IVF doctor talk but I still like to call and find things out for myself because I am 2 excited!!!! I am sad they didn't answer!!! I just want to know!!Click to expand...

Oh I hope you get through! That would be fab! FX. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You know what would be SO funny is to find some random forum and make a thread and just carry on as if nothing were amiss... On some like cellphone forum or a Dungeons and Dragons forum or something. LOL. Okay, maybe that's just funny in my head... :haha:
> 
> This really made me chuckle this morning:rofl: Ha! ha! I'm sure people must do that- there are probably a group of random hot air balloonists undercover on BnB somewhere!
> 
> Lovely dedication post by the way:thumbup: And that's good going, getting 126 an hour after a pint of Ben and Jerry's! It must be the equivalent of the O'Sullivan test that, where it has to be under 130 an hour after that pure glucose drink, but a much yummier way of doing it!!!Click to expand...

Thank you, thank you! :flower:
It was last year that I did that 'test' :haha: and I, of course, wasn't pregnant - so hopefully my body will keep up with the same glucose processing!! :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> I have big ideas for our back up thread.

YAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:



firstbaby25 said:


> Luna lovely dedication post :thumbup: such a lovely read this morning... Hope you're settling now with the nausea and also forgot to say that it's too bad for you that it rears it's ugly head at the weekend! I hope that this stops with you entering second tri :flower: maybe you will be here more... I started my knitting back up! I had to have two seperate knitting bags. I sooo can't wait to move in to this house. It's been an age. I will have craft room and spare room and everything!

Nausea was terrible yesterday - I was trying to clean the kitchen and just entering the Room of Food made me gag and I could only clean in five minute bursts before really dry heaving enough that I'd barf a little in my mouth....... :nope:
But, so far so good today. I've had my breakfast and everything looks good. But I usually start to feel sick in the afternoon and really sick by evening. Weird.
I really need to finish my knitting project for my mom! Mother's day is almost upon us and I'm not done!! Ahhh!
And lovely gift you sent to France!! Soooooo cute! :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> B you are a crazy random fact woman. Adam knows someone (who sadly dies last year) that was born and died on the same day. I think that's weird.

My great-grandma (My dad's maternal grandmother) died on her birthday at the age of like 90 or something. How crazy would it be to die on your birthday!?



Mollykins said:


> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D

Those numbers you found seem high to me....? But, I don't know anything about GD, and in fact I don't know anything about what a 'normal' person's BG should be - I just know what mine are at certain times and after certain meals. 
And of course your BG would go down after the eggs and sausage meal! Fat and protein help your blood sugar to regulate. When I have eggs and bacon for breakfast, my BG usually drops below what my fasting rate was right after I got up. But, I'm a huge proponent for a high fat/high protein diet (like the ones our ancestors ate and they never had any problems). :thumbup: (ETA: And if only I could stick to that I'd be better off!)
And your fasting level looks good to me! I took my fasting level this morning, too, and we're twins! Mine was also 84. :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> On another note, I think that morning sickness is revisiting. :( Yesterday in late afternoon I was fairly nauseous and again, for the past few minutes I've been feeling nauseous. Poopy.

Oh, no. Please tell me it isn't true. I'm not sure I could handle any more!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I was a little thrown when my blood sugar was lower than it was was before I ate... thanks for clearing that up! :hugs: Already now I know what to eat if my sugars too high. :thumbup: As for the sickness... I do remember this happening with my youngest. Morning sickness would just randomly come back and visit me for a day or two then disappear again. :shrug: Very odd. Cool that we were fasting twins this morning. :flower: I hope the voms stay away for you today and you can get some knitting done!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D

They sound like good results so far:thumbup: But you should try a carb/sugar rich meal, those meals are already GD diet style!! Lots of protein and very little carbs or sugar! But 116 is within the limits (I had the same levels from my doc as the internet one you found to respect) so that's great:thumbup: It's interesting to do isn't it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I was a little thrown when my blood sugar was lower than it was was before I ate... thanks for clearing that up! :hugs: Already now I know what to eat if my sugars too high. :thumbup: As for the sickness... I do remember this happening with my youngest. Morning sickness would just randomly come back and visit me for a day or two then disappear again. :shrug: Very odd. Cool that we were fasting twins this morning. :flower: I hope the voms stay away for you today and you can get some knitting done!

Mine were often lower after eating than before too, especially if I ate practically a full protein meal like your lunch one Molly. My DH who is very non-diabetic can eat loads of aperitif biscuits, then 3 helpings of spaghetti bolognaise, followed half a baguette with cheese, then a sugary, cakey dessert, and an hour later his level is 85:wacko: I had to eat fish, eggs, cheese and brocolli to have that!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D
> 
> They sound like good results so far:thumbup: But you should try a carb/sugar rich meal, those meals are already GD diet style!! Lots of protein and very little carbs or sugar! But 116 is within the limits (I had the same levels from my doc as the internet one you found to respect) so that's great:thumbup: It's interesting to do isn't it?Click to expand...

It really is interesting! :haha: My OH followed me into our bathroom last night when I went to poke myself and he was so very full of questions and awe. Though he did laugh at my high pitched, "OUCH!" after the poke. :growlmad: Rude. I know you said it shouldn't hurt but if I go down a notch on the lancet device, it doesn't puncture my skin adequately. :shrug: Hmm... :-k Can you offer a meal choice that ISN'T GD friendly?


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm... not so pleased. I think. I just took my 2 hour bloods and they are 126. I had a bowl of cereal and a small glass of orange juice (and of course, 16.9 oz of water). :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Well, it is only 6 points over... that's not too bad. Right?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Hmm... not so pleased. I think. I just took my 2 hour bloods and they are 126. I had a bowl of cereal and a small glass of orange juice (and of course, 16.9 oz of water). :-k

Well that's a pretty high carb meal. Cereal is all carbs, milk has sugar in it and orange juice has lots of sugar in it. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D
> 
> They sound like good results so far:thumbup: But you should try a carb/sugar rich meal, those meals are already GD diet style!! Lots of protein and very little carbs or sugar! But 116 is within the limits (I had the same levels from my doc as the internet one you found to respect) so that's great:thumbup: It's interesting to do isn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> It really is interesting! :haha: My OH followed me into our bathroom last night when I went to poke myself and he was so very full of questions and awe. Though he did laugh at my high pitched, "OUCH!" after the poke. :growlmad: Rude. I know you said it shouldn't hurt but if I go down a notch on the lancet device, it doesn't puncture my skin adequately. :shrug: Hmm... :-k Can you offer a meal choice that ISN'T GD friendly?Click to expand...

Heaps of pasta with a rich sauce followed by some bread and cheese then a big slice of chocolate cake:shrug: All washed down with some fruit juice or coke (not light coke though:haha:)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I was a little thrown when my blood sugar was lower than it was was before I ate... thanks for clearing that up! :hugs: Already now I know what to eat if my sugars too high. :thumbup: As for the sickness... I do remember this happening with my youngest. Morning sickness would just randomly come back and visit me for a day or two then disappear again. :shrug: Very odd. Cool that we were fasting twins this morning. :flower: I hope the voms stay away for you today and you can get some knitting done!

I hope they stay away, too!! :thumbup:
And yes, I need to get to my knitting, pronto!



HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I was a little thrown when my blood sugar was lower than it was was before I ate... thanks for clearing that up! :hugs: Already now I know what to eat if my sugars too high. :thumbup: As for the sickness... I do remember this happening with my youngest. Morning sickness would just randomly come back and visit me for a day or two then disappear again. :shrug: Very odd. Cool that we were fasting twins this morning. :flower: I hope the voms stay away for you today and you can get some knitting done!
> 
> Mine were often lower after eating than before too, especially if I ate practically a full protein meal like your lunch one Molly. My DH who is very non-diabetic can eat loads of aperitif biscuits, then 3 helpings of spaghetti bolognaise, followed half a baguette with cheese, then a sugary, cakey dessert, and an hour later his level is 85:wacko: I had to eat fish, eggs, cheese and brocolli to have that!!Click to expand...

Oh, yeah - my DH is that way, too!! After HIS pint of Ben and Jerry's his BG was just 89. Gah! And his fasting levels are always like 70-75, whereas mine are usually in the 80's. But, he's the type that looks like he works out two hours a day when in reality he's at a computer 12 hours a day! LOL!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D
> 
> They sound like good results so far:thumbup: But you should try a carb/sugar rich meal, those meals are already GD diet style!! Lots of protein and very little carbs or sugar! But 116 is within the limits (I had the same levels from my doc as the internet one you found to respect) so that's great:thumbup: It's interesting to do isn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> It really is interesting! :haha: My OH followed me into our bathroom last night when I went to poke myself and he was so very full of questions and awe. Though he did laugh at my high pitched, "OUCH!" after the poke. :growlmad: Rude. I know you said it shouldn't hurt but if I go down a notch on the lancet device, it doesn't puncture my skin adequately. :shrug: Hmm... :-k Can you offer a meal choice that ISN'T GD friendly?Click to expand...
> 
> Heaps of pasta with a rich sauce followed by some bread and cheese then a big slice of chocolate cake:shrug: All washed down with some fruit juice or coke (not light coke though:haha:)Click to expand...

That sounds really yummy too! :haha: 

Seems like I had a bad breakfast though. :( I didn't know orange juice was so bad. Poofucks.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Hmm... not so pleased. I think. I just took my 2 hour bloods and they are 126. I had a bowl of cereal and a small glass of orange juice (and of course, 16.9 oz of water). :-k

I got a ticking off for 6 points over, I was allowed to go over once a week but by no more than 5 points:haha: That's where it gets interesting- if your body starts not managing so well with a sugary and carb meal, such as that one, well that's what GD _is_:shrug: Usually however highly carbo the meal is the body can deal with it, except when insulin is not being produced as efficiently as it might. I read somewhere that the average pregnant woman never really goes over 100 _no matter what she eats_ since blood sugar is lower in pregnancy. Keep an eye on it, try a big carb meal and test


----------



## LunaLady

On topic - I've kind of had a sugar aversion the last few weeks. I'm thankful for it - but it's very strange for me! Usually I've got a sweet tooth, and if there's something sweet or carby in the house, I'll likely not hold back and binge on it.

However, on Monday DH and I got a pizza and some on sale Easter candy at the store because I didn't feel like cooking dinner. I got a Reese's (two cups) and then we got Jelly Belly's to share. I had one piece of pizza - but the crust didn't taste 'right' to me, so I only at the cheese and meat toppings ( :haha: ). I didn't even have any of the sweets we bought! The next day I had one Reese's with lunch, but I couldn't bring myself to eat the other one! Unheard of for me! I ended up eating it after dinner, but I had to kinda choke it down. And I had a few of the Jelly Belly's, but they tasted like pure sugar to me.

So, it's weird! Usually I'm all over these things (and then my sugar addiction can kick in again), but I just didn't want anything to do with them! It's nice, sure, but strange for me.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D
> 
> They sound like good results so far:thumbup: But you should try a carb/sugar rich meal, those meals are already GD diet style!! Lots of protein and very little carbs or sugar! But 116 is within the limits (I had the same levels from my doc as the internet one you found to respect) so that's great:thumbup: It's interesting to do isn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> It really is interesting! :haha: My OH followed me into our bathroom last night when I went to poke myself and he was so very full of questions and awe. Though he did laugh at my high pitched, "OUCH!" after the poke. :growlmad: Rude. I know you said it shouldn't hurt but if I go down a notch on the lancet device, it doesn't puncture my skin adequately. :shrug: Hmm... :-k Can you offer a meal choice that ISN'T GD friendly?Click to expand...
> 
> Heaps of pasta with a rich sauce followed by some bread and cheese then a big slice of chocolate cake:shrug: All washed down with some fruit juice or coke (not light coke though:haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds really yummy too! :haha:
> 
> Seems like I had a bad breakfast though. :( I didn't know orange juice was so bad. Poofucks.Click to expand...

Yep - cereal and orange juice is probably not real great. Think in terms of 'whole foods'. If it comes in a package (though, things like cheese, butter, yogurt, ect are going to come in a package, so disregard that!) and can sit on a shelf without refrigeration it probably isn't going to help you. :thumbup:
You should frame each meal around a protein/fat source. I bet you didn't have much energy after your cereal and orange juice, no? Looks like you can eat eggs, so I'd try eggs and bacon or sausage or something for breakfast. :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hmm... not so pleased. I think. I just took my 2 hour bloods and they are 126. I had a bowl of cereal and a small glass of orange juice (and of course, 16.9 oz of water). :-k
> 
> I got a ticking off for 6 points over, I was allowed to go over once a week but by no more than 5 points:haha: That's where it gets interesting- if your body starts not managing so well with a sugary and carb meal, such as that one, well that's what GD _is_:shrug: Usually however highly carbo the meal is the body can deal with it, except when insulin is not being produced as efficiently as it might. I read somewhere that the average pregnant woman never really goes over 100 _no matter what she eats_ since blood sugar is lower in pregnancy. Keep an eye on it, try a big carb meal and testClick to expand...

Oh, that IS interesting, B! I was very shocked when my naughty lunch yesterday only put me at 101, so maybe that had something to do with it. I'm itching to do lots of testing, now! :haha: I need to order more strips, though. I've only got 13 left!! :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D
> 
> They sound like good results so far:thumbup: But you should try a carb/sugar rich meal, those meals are already GD diet style!! Lots of protein and very little carbs or sugar! But 116 is within the limits (I had the same levels from my doc as the internet one you found to respect) so that's great:thumbup: It's interesting to do isn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> It really is interesting! :haha: My OH followed me into our bathroom last night when I went to poke myself and he was so very full of questions and awe. Though he did laugh at my high pitched, "OUCH!" after the poke. :growlmad: Rude. I know you said it shouldn't hurt but if I go down a notch on the lancet device, it doesn't puncture my skin adequately. :shrug: Hmm... :-k Can you offer a meal choice that ISN'T GD friendly?Click to expand...
> 
> Heaps of pasta with a rich sauce followed by some bread and cheese then a big slice of chocolate cake:shrug: All washed down with some fruit juice or coke (not light coke though:haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds really yummy too! :haha:
> 
> Seems like I had a bad breakfast though. :( I didn't know orange juice was so bad. Poofucks.Click to expand...

Orange juice _isn't bad_ unless you have GD Molly, so don't start cutting out sugar and carbs until you've had a proper diagnosis from a doctor because carbs are nonetheless really important in pregnancy. Keep a note book for a week of everything you eat, and your bloods, then if after a week you have several high figures then phone the hospital GD unit and get them to screen you, if you think there's a reason to. (skip the obgyn stage, that's what I did and it was far better, you get a nutritionist and everything at the hospital)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hmm... not so pleased. I think. I just took my 2 hour bloods and they are 126. I had a bowl of cereal and a small glass of orange juice (and of course, 16.9 oz of water). :-k
> 
> I got a ticking off for 6 points over, I was allowed to go over once a week but by no more than 5 points:haha: That's where it gets interesting- if your body starts not managing so well with a sugary and carb meal, such as that one, well that's what GD _is_:shrug: Usually however highly carbo the meal is the body can deal with it, except when insulin is not being produced as efficiently as it might. I read somewhere that the average pregnant woman never really goes over 100 _no matter what she eats_ since blood sugar is lower in pregnancy. Keep an eye on it, try a big carb meal and testClick to expand...

I am hungry again, so I could eat- but would it be wise to have a high carb meal while my sugars are still high?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Carbs do have their place though Luna, especially if you're sporty/active, since you can't fuel on protein for very long! I HAD to eat 150g of carbs at lunch and dinner, and 60g of bread. But it went too high with that so they let me have just 30g of bread with each meal to avoid insulin. You need to be having 1800 calories a day nonetheless, fully balanced carbs/proteins/fibres, all the food groups are important :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D
> 
> They sound like good results so far:thumbup: But you should try a carb/sugar rich meal, those meals are already GD diet style!! Lots of protein and very little carbs or sugar! But 116 is within the limits (I had the same levels from my doc as the internet one you found to respect) so that's great:thumbup: It's interesting to do isn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> It really is interesting! :haha: My OH followed me into our bathroom last night when I went to poke myself and he was so very full of questions and awe. Though he did laugh at my high pitched, "OUCH!" after the poke. :growlmad: Rude. I know you said it shouldn't hurt but if I go down a notch on the lancet device, it doesn't puncture my skin adequately. :shrug: Hmm... :-k Can you offer a meal choice that ISN'T GD friendly?Click to expand...
> 
> Heaps of pasta with a rich sauce followed by some bread and cheese then a big slice of chocolate cake:shrug: All washed down with some fruit juice or coke (not light coke though:haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds really yummy too! :haha:
> 
> Seems like I had a bad breakfast though. :( I didn't know orange juice was so bad. Poofucks.Click to expand...
> 
> Orange juice _isn't bad_ unless you have GD Molly, so don't start cutting out sugar and carbs until you've had a proper diagnosis from a doctor because carbs are nonetheless really important in pregnancy. Keep a note book for a week of everything you eat, and your bloods, then if after a week you have several high figures then phone the hospital GD unit and get them to screen you, if you think there's a reason to. (skip the obgyn stage, that's what I did and it was far better, you get a nutritionist and everything at the hospital)Click to expand...

See, that's why I've been confused, orange juice (the one I have) is fortified with Vit D and has lots of "good for you" vitamins and nutrients so I thought it was a good choice. :shrug: This is all so interesting and confusing at the same time.


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. I want to throw up. :sick: I hate nausea!!

Oh and Luna- about your sugar aversion... I remember going through that, it was short lived. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hmm... not so pleased. I think. I just took my 2 hour bloods and they are 126. I had a bowl of cereal and a small glass of orange juice (and of course, 16.9 oz of water). :-k
> 
> I got a ticking off for 6 points over, I was allowed to go over once a week but by no more than 5 points:haha: That's where it gets interesting- if your body starts not managing so well with a sugary and carb meal, such as that one, well that's what GD _is_:shrug: Usually however highly carbo the meal is the body can deal with it, except when insulin is not being produced as efficiently as it might. I read somewhere that the average pregnant woman never really goes over 100 _no matter what she eats_ since blood sugar is lower in pregnancy. Keep an eye on it, try a big carb meal and testClick to expand...
> 
> I am hungry again, so I could eat- but would it be wise to have a high carb meal while my sugars are still high?Click to expand...

While you're not officially diagnosed I'd do what you want, eat when you want:shrug: I wasn't allowed to eat again until my levels were below 100 but don't go overboard when we're not really sure of the situation!!


----------



## LunaLady

Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:

OKAY! Off soapbox!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so before I ate a late lunch yesterday, I took my bloods again and it was 107. Then I ate steamed broccoli with potatoes and cheese sauce, then some yogurt, and a small bowl of cereal. 1 hour and 45 minutes later (couldn't do 2 hours because I had to leave for the store) it was 116.
> 
> Before dinner, it was 100. I made a scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, lean turkey sausage, and a bit of cheese. 2 hours later my levels were 96!
> 
> This morning when I woke up, my level was 84.
> 
> I found a chart for gestational diabetes online that says...
> 
> On Awakening..........not above 95
> 1 hour after meal..... not above 140
> 2 hours after meal.... not above 120
> 
> So far I am doing all right yes? :D
> 
> They sound like good results so far:thumbup: But you should try a carb/sugar rich meal, those meals are already GD diet style!! Lots of protein and very little carbs or sugar! But 116 is within the limits (I had the same levels from my doc as the internet one you found to respect) so that's great:thumbup: It's interesting to do isn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> It really is interesting! :haha: My OH followed me into our bathroom last night when I went to poke myself and he was so very full of questions and awe. Though he did laugh at my high pitched, "OUCH!" after the poke. :growlmad: Rude. I know you said it shouldn't hurt but if I go down a notch on the lancet device, it doesn't puncture my skin adequately. :shrug: Hmm... :-k Can you offer a meal choice that ISN'T GD friendly?Click to expand...
> 
> Heaps of pasta with a rich sauce followed by some bread and cheese then a big slice of chocolate cake:shrug: All washed down with some fruit juice or coke (not light coke though:haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds really yummy too! :haha:
> 
> Seems like I had a bad breakfast though. :( I didn't know orange juice was so bad. Poofucks.Click to expand...
> 
> Orange juice _isn't bad_ unless you have GD Molly, so don't start cutting out sugar and carbs until you've had a proper diagnosis from a doctor because carbs are nonetheless really important in pregnancy. Keep a note book for a week of everything you eat, and your bloods, then if after a week you have several high figures then phone the hospital GD unit and get them to screen you, if you think there's a reason to. (skip the obgyn stage, that's what I did and it was far better, you get a nutritionist and everything at the hospital)Click to expand...
> 
> See, that's why I've been confused, orange juice (the one I have) is fortified with Vit D and has lots of "good for you" vitamins and nutrients so I thought it was a good choice. :shrug: This is all so interesting and confusing at the same time.Click to expand...

It's sugary:shrug: Good vitamin filled fruity sugars but sugars nonetheless. Oh yes eat a very ripe banana with your chocolate cake dessert, just for good measure:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Totally off topic! There is this one certain bird in the back yard that has a very whiney and high pitched call that sounds EXACTLY like one of my dog's whine and I keep thinking they want to go out/or come in. And every time I get up, they are snoozing away in the living room or something. So annoying!!! LOL


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!

I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, I am going to eat a turkey sandwich. Mmm. Yumm! 

Luna- You silly soap boxer. :haha: I love that you are so into your food studies.

Oh and I just checked my levels 35 minutes ago... should I check again before I eat?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Totally off topic! There is this one certain bird in the back yard that has a very whiney and high pitched call that sounds EXACTLY like one of my dog's whine and I keep thinking they want to go out/or come in. And every time I get up, they are snoozing away in the living room or something. So annoying!!! LOL

:haha: Evil little bird! Probably having a good laugh at you though, kind of like the blackbirds on the windex commercials eh? :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock: 

Funny mental image though. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Totally off topic! There is this one certain bird in the back yard that has a very whiney and high pitched call that sounds EXACTLY like one of my dog's whine and I keep thinking they want to go out/or come in. And every time I get up, they are snoozing away in the living room or something. So annoying!!! LOL

When LO was tiny I used to think my cat calling for his dinner was her crying:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...

They'd give you extra buoyancy on the swimming leg though:shipw: :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?

Hello doll :flower:

My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!

The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.

How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...

Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.

And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:

I only know what I've read :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They'd give you extra buoyancy on the swimming leg though:shipw: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm, maybe you could tie them round your neck to keep 'em out of the way :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Okay, I am going to eat a turkey sandwich. Mmm. Yumm!
> 
> Luna- You silly soap boxer. :haha: I love that you are so into your food studies.
> 
> Oh and I just checked my levels 35 minutes ago... should I check again before I eat?

I wouldn't bother, they're expensive those strips! It'll have gone down:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic! There is this one certain bird in the back yard that has a very whiney and high pitched call that sounds EXACTLY like one of my dog's whine and I keep thinking they want to go out/or come in. And every time I get up, they are snoozing away in the living room or something. So annoying!!! LOL
> 
> :haha: Evil little bird! Probably having a good laugh at you though, kind of like the blackbirds on the windex commercials eh? :rofl:Click to expand...

HAHA! Yes! They probably sit there and chuckle every time I run to door to let the dogs in who aren't even outside. Lol.



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic! There is this one certain bird in the back yard that has a very whiney and high pitched call that sounds EXACTLY like one of my dog's whine and I keep thinking they want to go out/or come in. And every time I get up, they are snoozing away in the living room or something. So annoying!!! LOL
> 
> When LO was tiny I used to think my cat calling for his dinner was her crying:dohh:Click to expand...

Heh! When I was like 8 or 9 I had this mindless habit of pinching my lower lip and sucking in air in such a way that it kinda sounded like a litter of kittens... my mom used to furrow her brow and wonder aloud if there was a litter of kittens under the house or in the backyard. Either she was very convincing or she seriously thought that each time, but... it was funny :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic! There is this one certain bird in the back yard that has a very whiney and high pitched call that sounds EXACTLY like one of my dog's whine and I keep thinking they want to go out/or come in. And every time I get up, they are snoozing away in the living room or something. So annoying!!! LOL
> 
> When LO was tiny I used to think my cat calling for his dinner was her crying:dohh:Click to expand...

Hi Holly :hi:

Loved LO's pics and Jaynie's thoughtful gifts - gorge!! :cloud9:

My cat wails like a child too - very loudly and at all the inopportune moments like when I'm on to someone important from work :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello doll :flower:
> 
> My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!
> 
> The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.
> 
> How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm doing well aside from all the unwell-ness. :haha: Your swelling coming back is making me feel that my theory is correct. You need more rest in your life now... can you not ask for more work from home days? I'm not sure how it all works for you so what I'm suggesting may have you thinking, "Uh, yeah right!" :haha: So... now let's get down to the falling business. What happened? How hard was it? Have contractions afterward? Have you felt bubba since? Are you worried?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.
> 
> And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:
> 
> I only know what I've read :flower:Click to expand...

Hello Luna :wave:

My goodness..you are so well read in the food department...you put me to shame for sure! I know the basics of what's reasonably good and what's not...that about sums up my foody knowledge :haha: I too have an OH just like yours...tall, slim and wiry who eats like a horse but burns it all off because he's on the go all the time. Like B too...she's a slip of a girl despite telling us all about the yummo food she scoffs! :munch: Jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you could tie them round your neck to keep 'em out of the way :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...

I could just imagine, "Honey, could you just help me over here for a second? Oh and can you grab the cooking rope out of the kitchen?" :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello doll :flower:
> 
> My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!
> 
> The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.
> 
> How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well aside from all the unwell-ness. :haha: Your swelling coming back is making me feel that my theory is correct. You need more rest in your life now... can you not ask for more work from home days? I'm not sure how it all works for you so what I'm suggesting may have you thinking, "Uh, yeah right!" :haha: So... now let's get down to the falling business. What happened? How hard was it? Have contractions afterward? Have you felt bubba since? Are you worried?Click to expand...

This is why I just love you, Molly! You're such a sweet mommy turtle :hugs:

Hello Kit!! I also hope everything is okay!!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.
> 
> And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:
> 
> I only know what I've read :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Luna :wave:
> 
> My goodness..you are so well read in the food department...you put me to shame for sure! I know the basics of what's reasonably good and what's not...that about sums up my foody knowledge :haha: I too have an OH just like yours...tall, slim and wiry who eats like a horse but burns it all off because he's on the go all the time. Like B too...she's a slip of a girl despite telling us all about the yummo food she scoffs! :munch: Jealous! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep, sounds familiar!! I'm quite jealous, too! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.
> 
> And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:
> 
> I only know what I've read :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Luna :wave:
> 
> My goodness..you are so well read in the food department...you put me to shame for sure! I know the basics of what's reasonably good and what's not...that about sums up my foody knowledge :haha: I too have an OH just like yours...tall, slim and wiry who eats like a horse but burns it all off because he's on the go all the time. Like B too...she's a slip of a girl despite telling us all about the yummo food she scoffs! :munch: Jealous! :winkwink:Click to expand...

My OH is ridiculously similar to your OH's... I think he may have put some weight on (maybe 15 pounds/ 1 stone) once upon his life... but it was for maybe 3 months. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.
> 
> And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:
> 
> I only know what I've read :flower:Click to expand...

All sportsmen and women carbo-load before a long race, maybe fats sustain cellular energy rather than muscular? But I've no idea, I'd have to Google that:haha:

Hello Kit:wave: Luna's the food expert, I just know what I have to eat when I do full on training and when I'm pregnant, and the 2 things are opposite:fool: But for the moment I am neither a preggo turtle nor a full time athlete so I'm going to pour myself a nice glass of rosé and get my dinner on to cook:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello doll :flower:
> 
> My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!
> 
> The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.
> 
> How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well aside from all the unwell-ness. :haha: Your swelling coming back is making me feel that my theory is correct. You need more rest in your life now... can you not ask for more work from home days? I'm not sure how it all works for you so what I'm suggesting may have you thinking, "Uh, yeah right!" :haha: So... now let's get down to the falling business. What happened? How hard was it? Have contractions afterward? Have you felt bubba since? Are you worried?Click to expand...

Thanks Molly....to be honest, I'm not on the road very much now but it just takes so much out of me to do what I wouldn't normally even register as stressful or strenuous. Preggyness is much more debilitating than I ever thought it would be. 

My falling was my own stoopid fault. I'm carrying my laptop, my projector and my handbag while on the Blackberry while climbing over a wall (only a tiny one which saved me a massive walk around to get into the building I was going to) Next thing I know I'm on my face as I didn't lift my leg up high enough to clear the wall :dohh: I have two skinned knees and a skinned hand but I'm pretty sure I didn't even bump my tum at all :thumbup: Bebe will have just thought he/she was on a rollercoaster ride! No contractions and bebe has been moving around quite nicely since thank goodness. I'm ashamed of what could have happened though and feel very lucky and stoopid :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And dinner is going to be a lovely casserole of fresh grated ginger, onion, garlic, tinned tomatoes, courgette, raisins, carrots, chick peas, chicken and saffron (only I forgot to buy saffron but curcuma should do the trick:dohh:) all simmered slowly for an hour and served with couscous:munch: Not a GD meal but a very yummo scrummo one that I nom nom!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you could tie them round your neck to keep 'em out of the way :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I could just imagine, "Honey, could you just help me over here for a second? Oh and can you grab the cooking rope out of the kitchen?" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit you ok after your fall? Hope it wasn't on your tum xxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you could tie them round your neck to keep 'em out of the way :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I could just imagine, "Honey, could you just help me over here for a second? Oh and can you grab the cooking rope out of the kitchen?" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

My DH wraps his willy round his waist to keep it out the way:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello doll :flower:
> 
> My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!
> 
> The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.
> 
> How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well aside from all the unwell-ness. :haha: Your swelling coming back is making me feel that my theory is correct. You need more rest in your life now... can you not ask for more work from home days? I'm not sure how it all works for you so what I'm suggesting may have you thinking, "Uh, yeah right!" :haha: So... now let's get down to the falling business. What happened? How hard was it? Have contractions afterward? Have you felt bubba since? Are you worried?Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I just love you, Molly! You're such a sweet mommy turtle :hugs:
> 
> Hello Kit!! I also hope everything is okay!!Click to expand...

Thanks Luna..and agreed, Molly is everything you said in your lovely dedication post and more besides..I nuv her :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello doll :flower:
> 
> My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!
> 
> The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.
> 
> How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well aside from all the unwell-ness. :haha: Your swelling coming back is making me feel that my theory is correct. You need more rest in your life now... can you not ask for more work from home days? I'm not sure how it all works for you so what I'm suggesting may have you thinking, "Uh, yeah right!" :haha: So... now let's get down to the falling business. What happened? How hard was it? Have contractions afterward? Have you felt bubba since? Are you worried?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Molly....to be honest, I'm not on the road very much now but it just takes so much out of me to do what I wouldn't normally even register as stressful or strenuous. Preggyness is much more debilitating than I ever thought it would be.
> 
> My falling was my own stoopid fault. I'm carrying my laptop, my projector and my handbag while on the Blackberry while climbing over a wall (only a tiny one which saved me a massive walk around to get into the building I was going to) Next thing I know I'm on my face as I didn't lift my leg up high enough to clear the wall :dohh: I have two skinned knees and a skinned hand but I'm pretty sure I didn't even bump my tum at all :thumbup: Bebe will have just thought he/she was on a rollercoaster ride! No contractions and bebe has been moving around quite nicely since thank goodness. I'm ashamed of what could have happened though and feel very lucky and stoopid :blush:Click to expand...

Well I'm glad it went as well as possible. :thumbup: Though you must be more careful with you. :hugs: You know, I remember when I suddenly reached a tum size that I couldn't adequately judge distances and would suddenly walk into things with my belly. :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.
> 
> And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:
> 
> I only know what I've read :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> All sportsmen and women carbo-load before a long race, maybe fats sustain cellular energy rather than muscular? But I've no idea, I'd have to Google that:haha:
> 
> Hello Kit:wave: Luna's the food expert, I just know what I have to eat when I do full on training and when I'm pregnant, and the 2 things are opposite:fool: But for the moment I am neither a preggo turtle nor a full time athlete so I'm going to pour myself a nice glass of rosé and get my dinner on to cook:happydance:Click to expand...

Here is for you, B - an excerpt from Dr. Eades (the author of Protein Power):

Spoiler
The primary goal of our metabolic system is to provide fuels in the amounts needed at the times needed to keep us alive and functioning. As long as weve got plenty of food, the metabolic systems busies itself with allocating it to the right places and storing whats left over. In a society such as ours, there is usually too much food so the metabolic system has to deal with it in amounts and configurations that it wasnt really designed to handle, leading to all kinds of problems. But thats a story for another day.


If you read any medical school biochemistry textbook, youll find a section devoted to what happens metabolically during starvation. If you read these sections with a knowing eye, youll realize that everything discussed as happening during starvation happens during carbohydrate restriction as well. There have been a few papers published recently showing the same thing: the metabolism of carb restriction = the metabolism of starvation. I would maintain, however, based on my study of the Paleolithic diet that starvation and carb restriction are simply the polar ends of a continuum, and that carb restriction was the norm for most of our existence as upright walking beings on this planet, making the metabolism of what biochemistry textbook authors call starvation the normal metabolism.

So, bearing in mind that carb restriction and starvation are opposite ends of the same stick and that what applies to one applies to the other, lets look at how it all works. Ill explain it from a starvation perspective, but all the mechanisms work the same for a carb-restricted diet.

During starvation the primary goal of the metabolic system is to provide enough glucose to the brain and other tissues (the red blood cells, certain kidney cells, and others) that absolutely require glucose to function. Which makes sense if you think about it. Your a Paleolithic man or woman, youre starving, youve got to find food, you need a brain, red blood cells, etc. to do it. Youve got to be alert, quick on your feet, and not focused on how hungry you are.

If youre not eating or if youre on a low-carbohydrate diet, where does this glucose come from?

If youre starving glucose can really come from only one place and that is from the protein reservoir: muscle. A little can come from stored fat, but not from the fatty acids themselves. Although glucose can be converted to fat, the reaction cant go the other way. Fat is stored as a triglyceride, which is three fatty acids hooked on to a glycerol molecule. The glycerol molecule is a three-carbon structure that, when freed from the attached fatty acids, can combine with another glycerol molecule to make glucose. Thus a starving person can get a little glucose from the fat that is released from the fat cells, but not nearly enough. The lions share has to come from muscle that breaks down into amino acids, several of which can be converted by the liver into glucose. (There are a few other minor sources of glucose conversion: the Cori cycle, for example, but there are not major sources, so well leave them for another, more technical, discussion.)

But the breakdown of muscle creates another problem, namely, that (in Paleolithic times and before) survival was dependent upon our being able to hunt down other animals and/or forage for plant foods. It makes it tough to do this if a lot of muscle is being converted into glucose and your muscle mass is dwindling.

The metabolic system is then presented with two problems: 1) getting glucose for the glucose-dependent tissues; and 2) maintaining as much muscle mass as possible to allow hunting and foraging to continue.

Early on, the metabolic system doesnt know that the starvation is going to go on for a day or for a week or two weeks. At first it plunders the muscle to get its sugar. And remember from a past post that a normal blood sugar represents only about a teaspoon of sugar dissolved in the entire blood volume, so keeping the blood sugar normal for a day or so doesnt require a whole lot of muscular sacrifice. If we figure that an average person requires about 200 grams of sugar per day to meet all the needs of the glucose-dependent tissues, were looking at about maybe a third of a pound of muscle per day, which isnt all that big a deal over the first day. But we wouldnt want it to continue. If we could reduce that amount and allow our muscle mass to last as long as possible it would be a help.

The metabolic system could solve its problem by a coming up with a way to reduce the glucose-dependent tissues need for glucose so that the protein could be spared as long as possible.

Ketones to the rescue.

The liver requires energy to convert the protein to glucose. The energy comes from fat. As the liver breaks down the fat to release its energy to power gluconeogenesis, the conversion of protein to sugar, it produces ketones as a byproduct. And what a byproduct they are. Ketones are basically water soluble (meaning they dissolve in blood) fats that are a source of energy for many tissues including the muscles, brain and heart. In fact, ketones act as a stand in for sugar in the brain. Although ketones cant totally replace all the sugar required by the brain, they can replace a pretty good chunk of it. By reducing the bodys need for sugar, less protein is required, allowing the muscle mass (the protein reservoir) to last a lot longer before it is depleted. And ketones are THE preferred fuel for the heart, making that organ operate at about 28 percent greater efficiency.

Fat is the perfect fuel. Part of it provides energy to the liver so that the liver can convert protein to glucose. The unusable part of the fat then converts to ketones, which reduce the need for glucose and sparing the muscle in the process.

If, instead of starving, youre following a low-carb diet, it gets even better. The protein you eat is converted to glucose instead of the protein in your muscles. If you keep the carbs low enough so that the liver still has to make some sugar, then you will be in fat-burning mode while maintaining your muscle mass, the best of all worlds. How low is low enough? Well, when the ketosis process is humming along nicely and the brain and other tissues have converted to ketones for fuel, the requirement for glucose drops to about 120-130 gm per day. If you keep your carbs below that at, say, 60 grams per day, youre liver will have to produce at least 60-70 grams of glucose to make up the deficit, so you will generate ketones that entire time.
 :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit you ok after your fall? Hope it wasn't on your tum xxxxxxx

Just saw your post about your fall:dohh: Glad it didn't bompity baby:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you could tie them round your neck to keep 'em out of the way :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I could just imagine, "Honey, could you just help me over here for a second? Oh and can you grab the cooking rope out of the kitchen?" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH wraps his willy round his waist to keep it out the way:shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Oh, B!!! You have me laughing so hard!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello doll :flower:
> 
> My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!
> 
> The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.
> 
> How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well aside from all the unwell-ness. :haha: Your swelling coming back is making me feel that my theory is correct. You need more rest in your life now... can you not ask for more work from home days? I'm not sure how it all works for you so what I'm suggesting may have you thinking, "Uh, yeah right!" :haha: So... now let's get down to the falling business. What happened? How hard was it? Have contractions afterward? Have you felt bubba since? Are you worried?Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I just love you, Molly! You're such a sweet mommy turtle :hugs:
> 
> Hello Kit!! I also hope everything is okay!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Luna..and agreed, Molly is everything you said in your lovely dedication post and more besides..I nuv her :cloud9:Click to expand...

:blush: Aww. I nuv you ALL. Oh yeah, that's right... my first use of the "nuv" word. :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And dinner is going to be a lovely casserole of fresh grated ginger, onion, garlic, tinned tomatoes, courgette, raisins, carrots, chick peas, chicken and saffron (only I forgot to buy saffron but curcuma should do the trick:dohh:) all simmered slowly for an hour and served with couscous:munch: Not a GD meal but a very yummo scrummo one that I nom nom!!

GIMME SOME! :munch: (minus the chicky please :winkwink:)


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello doll :flower:
> 
> My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!
> 
> The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.
> 
> How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well aside from all the unwell-ness. :haha: Your swelling coming back is making me feel that my theory is correct. You need more rest in your life now... can you not ask for more work from home days? I'm not sure how it all works for you so what I'm suggesting may have you thinking, "Uh, yeah right!" :haha: So... now let's get down to the falling business. What happened? How hard was it? Have contractions afterward? Have you felt bubba since? Are you worried?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Molly....to be honest, I'm not on the road very much now but it just takes so much out of me to do what I wouldn't normally even register as stressful or strenuous. Preggyness is much more debilitating than I ever thought it would be.
> 
> My falling was my own stoopid fault. I'm carrying my laptop, my projector and my handbag while on the Blackberry while climbing over a wall (only a tiny one which saved me a massive walk around to get into the building I was going to) Next thing I know I'm on my face as I didn't lift my leg up high enough to clear the wall :dohh: I have two skinned knees and a skinned hand but I'm pretty sure I didn't even bump my tum at all :thumbup: Bebe will have just thought he/she was on a rollercoaster ride! No contractions and bebe has been moving around quite nicely since thank goodness. I'm ashamed of what could have happened though and feel very lucky and stoopid :blush:Click to expand...

Oh, Kit!! So glad you're okay. Sounds like something I would do... I'm terribly clumsy... I got voted "Clumsiest" in my high school yearbook! Thankful I was on the yearbook staff and handed that title off to the person with the second most votes... :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay.. I just finished my sandwich and omg. My nausea increased by 1,000 oooo....mmmm.... this is so gross feeling. I really don't want to vom!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you could tie them round your neck to keep 'em out of the way :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I could just imagine, "Honey, could you just help me over here for a second? Oh and can you grab the cooking rope out of the kitchen?" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH wraps his willy round his waist to keep it out the way:shrug:Click to expand...

How odd..my OH just tucks it into his sock :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Okay.. I just finished my sandwich and omg. My nausea increased by 1,000 oooo....mmmm.... this is so gross feeling. I really don't want to vom!

Oh, no!! Poor Molly! Is there anything that makes YOU feel better? I've tried all the tricks and nothing works.

OH! I am looking into these bracelets. Has anyone tried something like this???


----------



## LunaLady

HAH! Kit!!! LOL!!! 

You girls are just so funny. I love it! Don't get these laugh-a-minutes on the Long Hair forum! LOL!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit you ok after your fall? Hope it wasn't on your tum xxxxxxx
> 
> Just saw your post about your fall:dohh: Glad it didn't bompity baby:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Holly...it's a lesson learned though!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kit! :wave: How was your day? You had to go to work today yes? How is your swelling? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello doll :flower:
> 
> My day was hectic - was on the road, held a team meeting, took the team for lunch and got home just a little while ago - phew!
> 
> The swelling is back a bit but not so impressive as normal :thumbup: I am feeling very tired and ashamed of myself actually :blush: I fell today.
> 
> How are you doing? (except for vommy which is absolute poop I must say :nope:) You're getting to grips with the stabby stabby now eh? It's all still a bit gobbledy gook to me really...glad you've got the experts in Holly and Luna :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well aside from all the unwell-ness. :haha: Your swelling coming back is making me feel that my theory is correct. You need more rest in your life now... can you not ask for more work from home days? I'm not sure how it all works for you so what I'm suggesting may have you thinking, "Uh, yeah right!" :haha: So... now let's get down to the falling business. What happened? How hard was it? Have contractions afterward? Have you felt bubba since? Are you worried?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Molly....to be honest, I'm not on the road very much now but it just takes so much out of me to do what I wouldn't normally even register as stressful or strenuous. Preggyness is much more debilitating than I ever thought it would be.
> 
> My falling was my own stoopid fault. I'm carrying my laptop, my projector and my handbag while on the Blackberry while climbing over a wall (only a tiny one which saved me a massive walk around to get into the building I was going to) Next thing I know I'm on my face as I didn't lift my leg up high enough to clear the wall :dohh: I have two skinned knees and a skinned hand but I'm pretty sure I didn't even bump my tum at all :thumbup: Bebe will have just thought he/she was on a rollercoaster ride! No contractions and bebe has been moving around quite nicely since thank goodness. I'm ashamed of what could have happened though and feel very lucky and stoopid :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Kit!! So glad you're okay. Sounds like something I would do... I'm terribly clumsy... I got voted "Clumsiest" in my high school yearbook! Thankful I was on the yearbook staff and handed that title off to the person with the second most votes... :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks doll...:hugs:

Oh my..what a title to claim :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay.. I just finished my sandwich and omg. My nausea increased by 1,000 oooo....mmmm.... this is so gross feeling. I really don't want to vom!

Oh no...just stay still and take some deep breaths..hopefully it'll pass :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

You girls would not believe what I am doing... I am sucking on a small chocolate egg and drinking about a gallon of water. I've had about 32 oz since I finished my sandwich. Oddly enough, it's holding the nausea at bay. What do you know? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, time to make some din dins...back soon.... :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey..whatever works for you Molly...anything to keep the voms at bay!


----------



## Mollykins

I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...

B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.
> 
> And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:
> 
> I only know what I've read :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> All sportsmen and women carbo-load before a long race, maybe fats sustain cellular energy rather than muscular? But I've no idea, I'd have to Google that:haha:
> 
> Hello Kit:wave: Luna's the food expert, I just know what I have to eat when I do full on training and when I'm pregnant, and the 2 things are opposite:fool: But for the moment I am neither a preggo turtle nor a full time athlete so I'm going to pour myself a nice glass of rosé and get my dinner on to cook:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here is for you, B - an excerpt from Dr. Eades (the author of Protein Power):
> 
> Spoiler
> The primary goal of our metabolic system is to provide fuels in the amounts needed at the times needed to keep us alive and functioning. As long as we&#8217;ve got plenty of food, the metabolic systems busies itself with allocating it to the right places and storing what&#8217;s left over. In a society such as ours, there is usually too much food so the metabolic system has to deal with it in amounts and configurations that it wasn&#8217;t really designed to handle, leading to all kinds of problems. But that&#8217;s a story for another day.
> 
> 
> If you read any medical school biochemistry textbook, you&#8217;ll find a section devoted to what happens metabolically during starvation. If you read these sections with a knowing eye, you&#8217;ll realize that everything discussed as happening during starvation happens during carbohydrate restriction as well. There have been a few papers published recently showing the same thing: the metabolism of carb restriction = the metabolism of starvation. I would maintain, however, based on my study of the Paleolithic diet that starvation and carb restriction are simply the polar ends of a continuum, and that carb restriction was the norm for most of our existence as upright walking beings on this planet, making the metabolism of what biochemistry textbook authors call starvation the &#8216;normal&#8217; metabolism.
> 
> So, bearing in mind that carb restriction and starvation are opposite ends of the same stick and that what applies to one applies to the other, let&#8217;s look at how it all works. I&#8217;ll explain it from a starvation perspective, but all the mechanisms work the same for a carb-restricted diet.
> 
> During starvation the primary goal of the metabolic system is to provide enough glucose to the brain and other tissues (the red blood cells, certain kidney cells, and others) that absolutely require glucose to function. Which makes sense if you think about it. Your a Paleolithic man or woman, you&#8217;re starving, you&#8217;ve got to find food, you need a brain, red blood cells, etc. to do it. You&#8217;ve got to be alert, quick on your feet, and not focused on how hungry you are.
> 
> If you&#8217;re not eating or if you&#8217;re on a low-carbohydrate diet, where does this glucose come from?
> 
> If you&#8217;re starving glucose can really come from only one place and that is from the protein reservoir: muscle. A little can come from stored fat, but not from the fatty acids themselves. Although glucose can be converted to fat, the reaction can&#8217;t go the other way. Fat is stored as a triglyceride, which is three fatty acids hooked on to a glycerol molecule. The glycerol molecule is a three-carbon structure that, when freed from the attached fatty acids, can combine with another glycerol molecule to make glucose. Thus a starving person can get a little glucose from the fat that is released from the fat cells, but not nearly enough. The lion&#8217;s share has to come from muscle that breaks down into amino acids, several of which can be converted by the liver into glucose. (There are a few other minor sources of glucose conversion: the Cori cycle, for example, but there are not major sources, so we&#8217;ll leave them for another, more technical, discussion.)
> 
> But the breakdown of muscle creates another problem, namely, that (in Paleolithic times and before) survival was dependent upon our being able to hunt down other animals and/or forage for plant foods. It makes it tough to do this if a lot of muscle is being converted into glucose and your muscle mass is dwindling.
> 
> The metabolic system is then presented with two problems: 1) getting glucose for the glucose-dependent tissues; and 2) maintaining as much muscle mass as possible to allow hunting and foraging to continue.
> 
> Early on, the metabolic system doesn&#8217;t know that the starvation is going to go on for a day or for a week or two weeks. At first it plunders the muscle to get its sugar. And remember from a past post that a normal blood sugar represents only about a teaspoon of sugar dissolved in the entire blood volume, so keeping the blood sugar normal for a day or so doesn&#8217;t require a whole lot of muscular sacrifice. If we figure that an average person requires about 200 grams of sugar per day to meet all the needs of the glucose-dependent tissues, we&#8217;re looking at about maybe a third of a pound of muscle per day, which isn&#8217;t all that big a deal over the first day. But we wouldn&#8217;t want it to continue. If we could reduce that amount and allow our muscle mass to last as long as possible it would be a help.
> 
> The metabolic system could solve its problem by a coming up with a way to reduce the glucose-dependent tissues&#8217; need for glucose so that the protein could be spared as long as possible.
> 
> Ketones to the rescue.
> 
> The liver requires energy to convert the protein to glucose. The energy comes from fat. As the liver breaks down the fat to release its energy to power gluconeogenesis, the conversion of protein to sugar, it produces ketones as a byproduct. And what a byproduct they are. Ketones are basically water soluble (meaning they dissolve in blood) fats that are a source of energy for many tissues including the muscles, brain and heart. In fact, ketones act as a stand in for sugar in the brain. Although ketones can&#8217;t totally replace all the sugar required by the brain, they can replace a pretty good chunk of it. By reducing the body&#8217;s need for sugar, less protein is required, allowing the muscle mass (the protein reservoir) to last a lot longer before it is depleted. And ketones are THE preferred fuel for the heart, making that organ operate at about 28 percent greater efficiency.
> 
> Fat is the perfect fuel. Part of it provides energy to the liver so that the liver can convert protein to glucose. The unusable part of the fat then converts to ketones, which reduce the need for glucose and sparing the muscle in the process.
> 
> If, instead of starving, you&#8217;re following a low-carb diet, it gets even better. The protein you eat is converted to glucose instead of the protein in your muscles. If you keep the carbs low enough so that the liver still has to make some sugar, then you will be in fat-burning mode while maintaining your muscle mass, the best of all worlds. How low is low enough? Well, when the ketosis process is humming along nicely and the brain and other tissues have converted to ketones for fuel, the requirement for glucose drops to about 120-130 gm per day. If you keep your carbs below that at, say, 60 grams per day, you&#8217;re liver will have to produce at least 60-70 grams of glucose to make up the deficit, so you will generate ketones that entire time.
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Phew that was alot of complex reading for someone whose brain has shrunk to the size of a pea since having a baby! I think my cerebral ketones are being drawn upon to provide extra intellectual energy here Luna, hitting a cognital drought! :fool:

The trouble is that fat reserves are very limited in us skinny runners, so I reckon, if you like, we've already 'achieved' the process/state Eades describes:shrug: Maybe? However many carbs you eat you will soon quickly deplete your reserves if you train alot and I think that the body, with this training, becomes very efficient at using whatever is necessary, and probably goes through exactly the stages described in the article, but within the context of sports training that initial plate of pasta you ate is just a drop in the ocean of a whole complex management of energy. But I know sweet FA about food, in my competitive days I just ate what was going to get me through the training and what wasn't going to make me vom when I crossed a finishing line in a state of exhaustion (anything fishy or milky the day before=:sick:) and to be honest I play the rest by ear! 

But thanks so for the info, I'm always open to learning something new:flower: And my mum has for years now been researching alot on food and cancer (ever since my dad was diagnosed) and has found out some really interesting stuff that she tells me about. 
So between sport, pregnancy, cancer and LUNAhugs:) I'm really learning something about nutrition:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

You know what's funny? My DH's nickname is 'B'. His name is Brandon and for whatever reason, nearly everyone comes to calling him B. I started calling him that, then his two friends started calling him that independently of me and one another - and then a few people at work started calling him B - and they of course didn't hear me or his other friends calling him that! How funny, huh?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.
> 
> And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:
> 
> I only know what I've read :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> All sportsmen and women carbo-load before a long race, maybe fats sustain cellular energy rather than muscular? But I've no idea, I'd have to Google that:haha:
> 
> Hello Kit:wave: Luna's the food expert, I just know what I have to eat when I do full on training and when I'm pregnant, and the 2 things are opposite:fool: But for the moment I am neither a preggo turtle nor a full time athlete so I'm going to pour myself a nice glass of rosé and get my dinner on to cook:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here is for you, B - an excerpt from Dr. Eades (the author of Protein Power):
> 
> Spoiler
> The primary goal of our metabolic system is to provide fuels in the amounts needed at the times needed to keep us alive and functioning. As long as weve got plenty of food, the metabolic systems busies itself with allocating it to the right places and storing whats left over. In a society such as ours, there is usually too much food so the metabolic system has to deal with it in amounts and configurations that it wasnt really designed to handle, leading to all kinds of problems. But thats a story for another day.
> 
> 
> If you read any medical school biochemistry textbook, youll find a section devoted to what happens metabolically during starvation. If you read these sections with a knowing eye, youll realize that everything discussed as happening during starvation happens during carbohydrate restriction as well. There have been a few papers published recently showing the same thing: the metabolism of carb restriction = the metabolism of starvation. I would maintain, however, based on my study of the Paleolithic diet that starvation and carb restriction are simply the polar ends of a continuum, and that carb restriction was the norm for most of our existence as upright walking beings on this planet, making the metabolism of what biochemistry textbook authors call starvation the normal metabolism.
> 
> So, bearing in mind that carb restriction and starvation are opposite ends of the same stick and that what applies to one applies to the other, lets look at how it all works. Ill explain it from a starvation perspective, but all the mechanisms work the same for a carb-restricted diet.
> 
> During starvation the primary goal of the metabolic system is to provide enough glucose to the brain and other tissues (the red blood cells, certain kidney cells, and others) that absolutely require glucose to function. Which makes sense if you think about it. Your a Paleolithic man or woman, youre starving, youve got to find food, you need a brain, red blood cells, etc. to do it. Youve got to be alert, quick on your feet, and not focused on how hungry you are.
> 
> If youre not eating or if youre on a low-carbohydrate diet, where does this glucose come from?
> 
> If youre starving glucose can really come from only one place and that is from the protein reservoir: muscle. A little can come from stored fat, but not from the fatty acids themselves. Although glucose can be converted to fat, the reaction cant go the other way. Fat is stored as a triglyceride, which is three fatty acids hooked on to a glycerol molecule. The glycerol molecule is a three-carbon structure that, when freed from the attached fatty acids, can combine with another glycerol molecule to make glucose. Thus a starving person can get a little glucose from the fat that is released from the fat cells, but not nearly enough. The lions share has to come from muscle that breaks down into amino acids, several of which can be converted by the liver into glucose. (There are a few other minor sources of glucose conversion: the Cori cycle, for example, but there are not major sources, so well leave them for another, more technical, discussion.)
> 
> But the breakdown of muscle creates another problem, namely, that (in Paleolithic times and before) survival was dependent upon our being able to hunt down other animals and/or forage for plant foods. It makes it tough to do this if a lot of muscle is being converted into glucose and your muscle mass is dwindling.
> 
> The metabolic system is then presented with two problems: 1) getting glucose for the glucose-dependent tissues; and 2) maintaining as much muscle mass as possible to allow hunting and foraging to continue.
> 
> Early on, the metabolic system doesnt know that the starvation is going to go on for a day or for a week or two weeks. At first it plunders the muscle to get its sugar. And remember from a past post that a normal blood sugar represents only about a teaspoon of sugar dissolved in the entire blood volume, so keeping the blood sugar normal for a day or so doesnt require a whole lot of muscular sacrifice. If we figure that an average person requires about 200 grams of sugar per day to meet all the needs of the glucose-dependent tissues, were looking at about maybe a third of a pound of muscle per day, which isnt all that big a deal over the first day. But we wouldnt want it to continue. If we could reduce that amount and allow our muscle mass to last as long as possible it would be a help.
> 
> The metabolic system could solve its problem by a coming up with a way to reduce the glucose-dependent tissues need for glucose so that the protein could be spared as long as possible.
> 
> Ketones to the rescue.
> 
> The liver requires energy to convert the protein to glucose. The energy comes from fat. As the liver breaks down the fat to release its energy to power gluconeogenesis, the conversion of protein to sugar, it produces ketones as a byproduct. And what a byproduct they are. Ketones are basically water soluble (meaning they dissolve in blood) fats that are a source of energy for many tissues including the muscles, brain and heart. In fact, ketones act as a stand in for sugar in the brain. Although ketones cant totally replace all the sugar required by the brain, they can replace a pretty good chunk of it. By reducing the bodys need for sugar, less protein is required, allowing the muscle mass (the protein reservoir) to last a lot longer before it is depleted. And ketones are THE preferred fuel for the heart, making that organ operate at about 28 percent greater efficiency.
> 
> Fat is the perfect fuel. Part of it provides energy to the liver so that the liver can convert protein to glucose. The unusable part of the fat then converts to ketones, which reduce the need for glucose and sparing the muscle in the process.
> 
> If, instead of starving, youre following a low-carb diet, it gets even better. The protein you eat is converted to glucose instead of the protein in your muscles. If you keep the carbs low enough so that the liver still has to make some sugar, then you will be in fat-burning mode while maintaining your muscle mass, the best of all worlds. How low is low enough? Well, when the ketosis process is humming along nicely and the brain and other tissues have converted to ketones for fuel, the requirement for glucose drops to about 120-130 gm per day. If you keep your carbs below that at, say, 60 grams per day, youre liver will have to produce at least 60-70 grams of glucose to make up the deficit, so you will generate ketones that entire time.
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Phew that was alot of complex reading for someone whose brain has shrunk to the size of a pea since having a baby! I think my cerebral ketones are being drawn upon to provide extra intellectual energy here Luna, hitting a cognital drought! :fool:
> 
> The trouble is that fat reserves are very limited in us skinny runners, so I reckon, if you like, we've already 'achieved' the process/state Eades describes:shrug: Maybe? However many carbs you eat you will soon quickly deplete your reserves if you train alot and I think that the body, with this training, becomes very efficient at using whatever is necessary, and probably goes through exactly the stages described in the article, but within the context of sports training that initial plate of pasta you ate is just a drop in the ocean of a whole complex management of energy. But I know sweet FA about food, in my competitive days I just ate what was going to get me through the training and what wasn't going to make me vom when I crossed a finishing line in a state of exhaustion (anything fishy or milky the day before=:sick:) and to be honest I play the rest by ear!
> 
> But thanks so for the info, I'm always open to learning something new:flower: And my mum has for years now been researching alot on food and cancer (ever since my dad was diagnosed) and has found out some really interesting stuff that she tells me about. So between sport, pregnancy, cancer and LUNA hugs:) I'm really learning something about nutrition:thumbup: And my dinner is smelling Gooooooood in da kitchen:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for sticking it out and reading it all!! You'd know if your body is processing ketones by the pee sticks! Do you have any left? If you're curious, that is :winkwink:

That's wonderful to hear that your mother is looking at nutrition after your dad was diagnosed!! Food is sooo important and I think too many people shrug it off as nothing consequential and then pop pills to solve their problems. I know my parents do! And as much as I try to turn them around, I can only say so much before I start to sound like a nutter. :haha: 

And your dinner sounds divine... I think I can smell it from here!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...
> 
> B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I concur:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...
> 
> B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur:thumbup:Click to expand...

You girls are silly... I was talking about the baby. He'll be a banana tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fats are much more sustained source of energy. I'm not as athletic as you, so I have no experience with sustaining energy for sports, but just from what I've read in my books, they say fats will provide the body with more concentrated energy for longer periods than carbs will. But, I have no anecdotal evidence for that.
> 
> And, B - you're like my husband. He's tall and thin and trim and could eat whatever he wanted and never gain an ounce. And he loves to pick up and play hockey for three hours and run around the neighborhood with the dogs for miles and swim until his arms fall off. I know nothing of this because my body is just very different from that. And I know a lot of it has to do with how I abused my system for 15 years with extreme anorexia and bulimia. My body is just so slow... Often they cannot even find my blood pressure at the doctor! Even with the machine! So, perhaps for me carbs just weigh me down - but for you (and my DH), your body can process and use them as quick as you can eat them. :shrug:
> 
> I only know what I've read :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> All sportsmen and women carbo-load before a long race, maybe fats sustain cellular energy rather than muscular? But I've no idea, I'd have to Google that:haha:
> 
> Hello Kit:wave: Luna's the food expert, I just know what I have to eat when I do full on training and when I'm pregnant, and the 2 things are opposite:fool: But for the moment I am neither a preggo turtle nor a full time athlete so I'm going to pour myself a nice glass of rosé and get my dinner on to cook:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here is for you, B - an excerpt from Dr. Eades (the author of Protein Power):
> 
> Spoiler
> The primary goal of our metabolic system is to provide fuels in the amounts needed at the times needed to keep us alive and functioning. As long as weve got plenty of food, the metabolic systems busies itself with allocating it to the right places and storing whats left over. In a society such as ours, there is usually too much food so the metabolic system has to deal with it in amounts and configurations that it wasnt really designed to handle, leading to all kinds of problems. But thats a story for another day.
> 
> 
> If you read any medical school biochemistry textbook, youll find a section devoted to what happens metabolically during starvation. If you read these sections with a knowing eye, youll realize that everything discussed as happening during starvation happens during carbohydrate restriction as well. There have been a few papers published recently showing the same thing: the metabolism of carb restriction = the metabolism of starvation. I would maintain, however, based on my study of the Paleolithic diet that starvation and carb restriction are simply the polar ends of a continuum, and that carb restriction was the norm for most of our existence as upright walking beings on this planet, making the metabolism of what biochemistry textbook authors call starvation the normal metabolism.
> 
> So, bearing in mind that carb restriction and starvation are opposite ends of the same stick and that what applies to one applies to the other, lets look at how it all works. Ill explain it from a starvation perspective, but all the mechanisms work the same for a carb-restricted diet.
> 
> During starvation the primary goal of the metabolic system is to provide enough glucose to the brain and other tissues (the red blood cells, certain kidney cells, and others) that absolutely require glucose to function. Which makes sense if you think about it. Your a Paleolithic man or woman, youre starving, youve got to find food, you need a brain, red blood cells, etc. to do it. Youve got to be alert, quick on your feet, and not focused on how hungry you are.
> 
> If youre not eating or if youre on a low-carbohydrate diet, where does this glucose come from?
> 
> If youre starving glucose can really come from only one place and that is from the protein reservoir: muscle. A little can come from stored fat, but not from the fatty acids themselves. Although glucose can be converted to fat, the reaction cant go the other way. Fat is stored as a triglyceride, which is three fatty acids hooked on to a glycerol molecule. The glycerol molecule is a three-carbon structure that, when freed from the attached fatty acids, can combine with another glycerol molecule to make glucose. Thus a starving person can get a little glucose from the fat that is released from the fat cells, but not nearly enough. The lions share has to come from muscle that breaks down into amino acids, several of which can be converted by the liver into glucose. (There are a few other minor sources of glucose conversion: the Cori cycle, for example, but there are not major sources, so well leave them for another, more technical, discussion.)
> 
> But the breakdown of muscle creates another problem, namely, that (in Paleolithic times and before) survival was dependent upon our being able to hunt down other animals and/or forage for plant foods. It makes it tough to do this if a lot of muscle is being converted into glucose and your muscle mass is dwindling.
> 
> The metabolic system is then presented with two problems: 1) getting glucose for the glucose-dependent tissues; and 2) maintaining as much muscle mass as possible to allow hunting and foraging to continue.
> 
> Early on, the metabolic system doesnt know that the starvation is going to go on for a day or for a week or two weeks. At first it plunders the muscle to get its sugar. And remember from a past post that a normal blood sugar represents only about a teaspoon of sugar dissolved in the entire blood volume, so keeping the blood sugar normal for a day or so doesnt require a whole lot of muscular sacrifice. If we figure that an average person requires about 200 grams of sugar per day to meet all the needs of the glucose-dependent tissues, were looking at about maybe a third of a pound of muscle per day, which isnt all that big a deal over the first day. But we wouldnt want it to continue. If we could reduce that amount and allow our muscle mass to last as long as possible it would be a help.
> 
> The metabolic system could solve its problem by a coming up with a way to reduce the glucose-dependent tissues need for glucose so that the protein could be spared as long as possible.
> 
> Ketones to the rescue.
> 
> The liver requires energy to convert the protein to glucose. The energy comes from fat. As the liver breaks down the fat to release its energy to power gluconeogenesis, the conversion of protein to sugar, it produces ketones as a byproduct. And what a byproduct they are. Ketones are basically water soluble (meaning they dissolve in blood) fats that are a source of energy for many tissues including the muscles, brain and heart. In fact, ketones act as a stand in for sugar in the brain. Although ketones cant totally replace all the sugar required by the brain, they can replace a pretty good chunk of it. By reducing the bodys need for sugar, less protein is required, allowing the muscle mass (the protein reservoir) to last a lot longer before it is depleted. And ketones are THE preferred fuel for the heart, making that organ operate at about 28 percent greater efficiency.
> 
> Fat is the perfect fuel. Part of it provides energy to the liver so that the liver can convert protein to glucose. The unusable part of the fat then converts to ketones, which reduce the need for glucose and sparing the muscle in the process.
> 
> If, instead of starving, youre following a low-carb diet, it gets even better. The protein you eat is converted to glucose instead of the protein in your muscles. If you keep the carbs low enough so that the liver still has to make some sugar, then you will be in fat-burning mode while maintaining your muscle mass, the best of all worlds. How low is low enough? Well, when the ketosis process is humming along nicely and the brain and other tissues have converted to ketones for fuel, the requirement for glucose drops to about 120-130 gm per day. If you keep your carbs below that at, say, 60 grams per day, youre liver will have to produce at least 60-70 grams of glucose to make up the deficit, so you will generate ketones that entire time.
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Phew that was alot of complex reading for someone whose brain has shrunk to the size of a pea since having a baby! I think my cerebral ketones are being drawn upon to provide extra intellectual energy here Luna, hitting a cognital drought! :fool:
> 
> The trouble is that fat reserves are very limited in us skinny runners, so I reckon, if you like, we've already 'achieved' the process/state Eades describes:shrug: Maybe? However many carbs you eat you will soon quickly deplete your reserves if you train alot and I think that the body, with this training, becomes very efficient at using whatever is necessary, and probably goes through exactly the stages described in the article, but within the context of sports training that initial plate of pasta you ate is just a drop in the ocean of a whole complex management of energy. But I know sweet FA about food, in my competitive days I just ate what was going to get me through the training and what wasn't going to make me vom when I crossed a finishing line in a state of exhaustion (anything fishy or milky the day before=:sick:) and to be honest I play the rest by ear!
> 
> But thanks so for the info, I'm always open to learning something new:flower: And my mum has for years now been researching alot on food and cancer (ever since my dad was diagnosed) and has found out some really interesting stuff that she tells me about. So between sport, pregnancy, cancer and LUNA hugs:) I'm really learning something about nutrition:thumbup: And my dinner is smelling Gooooooood in da kitchen:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sticking it out and reading it all!! You'd know if your body is processing ketones by the pee sticks! Do you have any left? If you're curious, that is :winkwink:
> 
> That's wonderful to hear that your mother is looking at nutrition after your dad was diagnosed!! Food is sooo important and I think too many people shrug it off as nothing consequential and then pop pills to solve their problems. I know my parents do! And as much as I try to turn them around, I can only say so much before I start to sound like a nutter. :haha:
> 
> And your dinner sounds divine... I think I can smell it from here!!!Click to expand...

It does smell good, though I say so myself:haha: And no ketone sticks for me, I'm *'Taking a break from Peeing On Sticks'* (SARACHKA! Siggy please!:flower:)


----------



## Mollykins

I enjoy picking your brains for information but no, I'm not taking it as a law. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...
> 
> B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are silly... I was talking about the baby. He'll be a banana tomorrow. :haha:Click to expand...

THAT IS JUST BEST FUNNY EVER!:rofl: That'll teach Luna and me to be all up our backsides about foodstuffs:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...
> 
> B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are silly... I was talking about the baby. He'll be a banana tomorrow. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS JUST BEST FUNNY EVER!:rofl: That'll teach Luna and me to be all up our backsides about foodstuffs:haha:Click to expand...

OMG!!! LOL!!! I sure had a one track mind there...!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...
> 
> B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are silly... I was talking about the baby. He'll be a banana tomorrow. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS JUST BEST FUNNY EVER!:rofl: That'll teach Luna and me to be all up our backsides about foodstuffs:haha:Click to expand...

I had myself a good laugh over here too. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> You know what's funny? My DH's nickname is 'B'. His name is Brandon and for whatever reason, nearly everyone comes to calling him B. I started calling him that, then his two friends started calling him that independently of me and one another - and then a few people at work started calling him B - and they of course didn't hear me or his other friends calling him that! How funny, huh?

I've was always called B in England! Not in France though, here they prefer to just mispronounce my full name:shrug: It's got that tricky-dicky 'th' in da middle:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...
> 
> B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are silly... I was talking about the baby. He'll be a banana tomorrow. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS JUST BEST FUNNY EVER!:rofl: That'll teach Luna and me to be all up our backsides about foodstuffs:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had myself a good laugh over here too. :haha:Click to expand...

See..I knew what you meant Molly when I read your post but then thought I'd misunderstood when I read B's/Luna's post :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? My DH's nickname is 'B'. His name is Brandon and for whatever reason, nearly everyone comes to calling him B. I started calling him that, then his two friends started calling him that independently of me and one another - and then a few people at work started calling him B - and they of course didn't hear me or his other friends calling him that! How funny, huh?
> 
> I've was always called B in England! Not in France though, here they prefer to just mispronounce my full name:shrug: It's got that tricky-dicky 'th' in da middle:haha:Click to expand...

I feel your pain..noone ever pronounces my real name correctly hence it's always shortened for their convenience! I don't mind really :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...
> 
> B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are silly... I was talking about the baby. He'll be a banana tomorrow. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS JUST BEST FUNNY EVER!:rofl: That'll teach Luna and me to be all up our backsides about foodstuffs:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had myself a good laugh over here too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> See..I knew what you meant Molly when I read your post but then thought I'd misunderstood when I read B's/Luna's post :haha:Click to expand...

In Luna's and my defense I had, just a few posts before, told Molly to eat a banana tomorrow:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

oh man I have a headache. threatening to become a migraine if i'm not careful.

TEEN MOM 2 PREMIERS ON MTV TONIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have a ... banana? tomorrow. ...hmm...
> 
> B is right, Molly - don't stress too much about your food right now. Chart what you're eating and what your BG is and then talk to your doctor about it. As well meaning as we are, we're not a replacement for medical advice.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I concur:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are silly... I was talking about the baby. He'll be a banana tomorrow. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS JUST BEST FUNNY EVER!:rofl: That'll teach Luna and me to be all up our backsides about foodstuffs:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had myself a good laugh over here too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> See..I knew what you meant Molly when I read your post but then thought I'd misunderstood when I read B's/Luna's post :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> In Luna's and my defense I had, just a few posts before, told Molly to eat a banana tomorrow:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: 'Twas very funny :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> oh man I have a headache. threatening to become a migraine if i'm not careful.
> 
> TEEN MOM 2 PREMIERS ON MTV TONIGHT!!!!!!!!

Oh dear. Lie down, dark room, nice and quiet - shhhhhhhhhh :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka! On reflection I'd like a rhyming siggy, which gives me a choice of:Taking a break from Peeing on Steak and Taking a brick from Peeing on a Stick:shrug:

I rather like the first one, it kind of ties in with my meaty bacon rasher theme:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> oh man I have a headache. threatening to become a migraine if i'm not careful.
> 
> TEEN MOM 2 PREMIERS ON MTV TONIGHT!!!!!!!!

Oh sorry I didn't know you had a headache.:nope: Do not read my last post, it will aggravate it enormously. I nuv you:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka! On reflection I'd like a rhyming siggy, which gives me a choice of:Taking a break from Peeing on Steak and Taking a brick from Peeing on a Stick:shrug:
> 
> I rather like the first one, it kind of ties in with my meaty bacon rasher theme:-k

And effectively I have just taken _two_ Bricks in the face thanks to Peeing On Sticks! So we can forget that one. I want The Steak siggy:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And dinner is going to be a lovely casserole of fresh grated ginger, onion, garlic, tinned tomatoes, courgette, raisins, carrots, chick peas, chicken and saffron (only I forgot to buy saffron but curcuma should do the trick:dohh:) all simmered slowly for an hour and served with couscous:munch: Not a GD meal but a very yummo scrummo one that I nom nom!!
> 
> GIMME SOME! :munch: (minus the chicky please :winkwink:)Click to expand...

Chicky as in chicken or as in chick peas?:shrug: You veggie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you could tie them round your neck to keep 'em out of the way :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I could just imagine, "Honey, could you just help me over here for a second? Oh and can you grab the cooking rope out of the kitchen?" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH wraps his willy round his waist to keep it out the way:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> How odd..my OH just tucks it into his sock :shrug:Click to expand...

Once round the waist and *then* into the sock for my DH.:thumbup: For *Sarachka's *Big Boy it's 3 times round the waist before going into the sock:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

2 hours after my turkey sandwich (plus one small chocolate egg and a gallon :haha: of water) levels are 98. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

i officially give up bnb is c*** and got it in for me and my laptop is even C***er:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

took me an age to catch up write out a fancy lar- di -dar post and it all goes tits up arghhhh so mad now 

anyway here are my promised pics 


sarachka's turtle gift (note cute turtle on the t-shirt):cloud9:and my luvverly russian doll note card :kiss:









today 25w+3:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - excellent BG reading!!

Hayley - Very cute Turtle Mail and your tum looks fantastic!!!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> i officially give up bnb is c*** and got it in for me and my laptop is even C***er:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> took me an age to catch up write out a fancy lar- di -dar post and it all goes tits up arghhhh so mad now
> 
> anyway here are my promised pics
> 
> 
> sarachka's turtle gift (note cute turtle on the t-shirt):cloud9:and my luvverly russian doll note card :kiss:
> 
> 
> View attachment 197947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today 25w+3:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197948

Wow what a *luverly* bump pic! And gorgeous turtle t-shirt from S:thumbup: Yes hasn't BnB been weird recently? It's been ok for me tonight but the last few nights...pants:shrug: You have such a lovely pregnant mummy bump Hayley:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> 2 hours after my turkey sandwich (plus one small chocolate egg and a gallon :haha: of water) levels are 98. :thumbup:

Fabby dabby:dance: I have such vicarious pleasure in other people's glycemies:haha: But that's not a 'meal' Molly:haha: Don't bother checking after snacks, you'll just waste expensive test strips! Just do it after your 3 main meals of the day when you have all food groups included:thumbup:

My DH is home so time for BIG DINNER NOM NOM!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Or maybe that was your lunch and you don't eat much? Back after my din dins to see if I made a mistake :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And dinner is going to be a lovely casserole of fresh grated ginger, onion, garlic, tinned tomatoes, courgette, raisins, carrots, chick peas, chicken and saffron (only I forgot to buy saffron but curcuma should do the trick:dohh:) all simmered slowly for an hour and served with couscous:munch: Not a GD meal but a very yummo scrummo one that I nom nom!!
> 
> GIMME SOME! :munch: (minus the chicky please :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> Chicky as in chicken or as in chick peas?:shrug: You veggie?Click to expand...

Chicky as in chicken..yep, I'm a Vegesuelen from Vegesuela :thumbup: (I eat fish though)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, carbs in general (bread, pasta, and depending on your disposition - potatoes, carrots and some fruits) are not terribly good for the human body and are part of the 'new diet' people have adopted over the last several thousand years. In those years we've developed the 'diseases of age' today - diabetes, heart disease, obesity, cancers, and such. Carbs are not all to blame, of course, but they play a contributing role (as do fake fats - such as canola, soy oil, corn oil, etc). I've read a great number of books on the subject by very respected people with full sources and I've found this to be true. Weston A. Price was a pioneer in the telling of these things, with his world wide travels to study diet in the 1920's. He's got a book about his findings, it's a great read. And Gary Taubes wrote a volume on the subject called Good Calories, Bad Calories that's amazing. :thumbup:
> 
> OKAY! Off soapbox!!
> 
> I'm sure that's all good and true but how am I to run long races, complete triathlons and beat men cycling up hills without them?:shrug: I can't run/pedal/swim for long on fish alone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do the triathlons... my breasticles would knock me out! :shock:
> 
> Funny mental image though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you could tie them round your neck to keep 'em out of the way :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I could just imagine, "Honey, could you just help me over here for a second? Oh and can you grab the cooking rope out of the kitchen?" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH wraps his willy round his waist to keep it out the way:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> How odd..my OH just tucks it into his sock :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Once round the waist and *then* into the sock for my DH.:thumbup: For *Sarachka's *Big Boy it's 3 times round the waist before going into the sock:shrug:Click to expand...

..and a bow at the end to stop it trailing :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

hope youre all well x


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> i officially give up bnb is c*** and got it in for me and my laptop is even C***er:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> took me an age to catch up write out a fancy lar- di -dar post and it all goes tits up arghhhh so mad now
> 
> anyway here are my promised pics
> 
> 
> sarachka's turtle gift (note cute turtle on the t-shirt):cloud9:and my luvverly russian doll note card :kiss:
> 
> 
> View attachment 197947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today 25w+3:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197948

Awww, beauteous gift from our Sezi and your bump is loverly :cloud9:

I know..isn't B&B just a frustrating nightmare recently? It makes me want to scream :growlmad: Hope you're doing ok m'love :hugs: and thanks for posting the pics :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hope youre all well x

Hello lovely..how are you? I know things haven't been fab lately but I hope you're coping :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Holly..did you get in touch with your blind runner/cyclist people yet?


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo, mine eyes are shutting, I cannot stay awake another minute so I'll say goodnight to all for now, and catch you lovelies later.

Love and snugs to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

I just got back from doctors and if lab can tell us by Monday that the probes are ready then I start ivf tuesday. I have called the lab all day bc they should have results and no one is getting back to me I'm not happy about it. They know I need the results to start next week! My usually person I talk to is out of the officE his week she always gets back to me. Hopefully they call ms tonight or tomorrow. How stupid would that be if I can't start bc they seen calling me back wth results I would b so mad. Cross fivers that they get backto me today.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly - excellent BG reading!!
> 
> Hayley - Very cute Turtle Mail and your tum looks fantastic!!!! :dance:

It sort of proves something (not sure what :haha:) to me that before I said that turkey sandwiches seemed to be the only thing that DIDN'T zap me energy. In fact... I am a cleaning queen right now. :dishes: :laundry: the lot! :smug: So pleased with myself. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hope youre all well x

I'm good thanks:hugs: I miss you, hope you come back full of the joys of spring soon:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Or maybe that was your lunch and you don't eat much? Back after my din dins to see if I made a mistake :haha:

That was my lunch. :blush: Sometimes I add an apple or banana but I'm fresh fruitless at the moment. :(


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I just got back from doctors and if lab can tell us by Monday that the probes are ready then I start ivf tuesday. I have called the lab all day bc they should have results and no one is getting back to me I'm not happy about it. They know I need the results to start next week! My usually person I talk to is out of the officE his week she always gets back to me. Hopefully they call ms tonight or tomorrow. How stupid would that be if I can't start bc they seen calling me back wth results I would b so mad. Cross fivers that they get backto me today.

I sent word over the wires for them to get back to you quick smart. :thumbup: Expect that call soon! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hey Holly..did you get in touch with your blind runner/cyclist people yet?

Yep:thumbup: And I'll tell you tomorrow because I'm off to bed too. All fed and bathed like a little baby me:baby:

Goodnight all XXXXXXXXX:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Or maybe that was your lunch and you don't eat much? Back after my din dins to see if I made a mistake :haha:
> 
> That was my lunch. :blush: Sometimes I add an apple or banana but I'm fresh fruitless at the moment. :(Click to expand...

You need a calcium something and some veg/fibre/fruit, and more calories, _especially since no one yet has said you've got GD!_:dohh: You'll only be hungry in an hour and a half with just a turkey sandwich for lunch:haha: Good night Molly my love, eat normally, not mini portions or you'll feel hungry:flower: Lots of loveXXXXXX


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Or maybe that was your lunch and you don't eat much? Back after my din dins to see if I made a mistake :haha:
> 
> That was my lunch. :blush: Sometimes I add an apple or banana but I'm fresh fruitless at the moment. :(Click to expand...
> 
> You need a calcium something and some veg/fibre/fruit, and more calories, _especially since no one yet has said you've got GD!_:dohh: You'll only be hungry in an hour and a half with just a turkey sandwich for lunch:haha: Good night Molly my love, eat normally, not mini portions or you'll feel hungry:flower: Lots of loveXXXXXXClick to expand...

I don't really know how to eat enormous portions! My breakfast is either a bowl of cereal or an egg with toast. Lunch almost always is a turkey sandwich (can't seem to say no to those and am always craving one for lunch) with an apple or banana. Yogurt or steamed broccoli and potatoes with cheese sauce for a snack usually. Dinner is... well that one always varies. :) But I can't force huge portions usually. :shrug: I don't think it's so bad, I am gaining weight just fine. :thumbup:

Oh and I generally have a huge class of milk between dinner time and bed time. yumm!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from doctors and if lab can tell us by Monday that the probes are ready then I start ivf tuesday. I have called the lab all day bc they should have results and no one is getting back to me I'm not happy about it. They know I need the results to start next week! My usually person I talk to is out of the officE his week she always gets back to me. Hopefully they call ms tonight or tomorrow. How stupid would that be if I can't start bc they seen calling me back wth results I would b so mad. Cross fivers that they get backto me today.
> 
> I sent word over the wires for them to get back to you quick smart. :thumbup: Expect that call soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Molly! I am just so frustrated. I am being left in the dark. IVF doctor and Lab are clearly not speaking and I am the middle man passing information. I am notttt a doctor I am so stressed. Every time I call they do not pick up and do not call back at the lab because my usual person I work with is away. She always got back to me and clarified things. I sent an email to IVF doctors office and asked if they could call about the probes and call me and tell me whats going on with them bc I need to know if I have to cancel my appointment Tuesday. I can not get that first injection without knowing if the probes are done!!!! I really want to scream. And DH is being a pain in the butt. He said I am moody! Well DUH!!!!! I am moody bc I am the one dealing with all the stress. All he has to do is put his ...... in a cup!!!!!!!!! I am the one figuring things out, talking to doctors, waiting for calls, getting painful procedures!!!!!!! It would be nice if once he said I appreciate what you are doing!


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks for your kind comments on my bump and my gorgeous present from sara

hopefully my lappy & bnb will play the game today ...........who knows??!!

well been up an hour early as OH had a late start and woke as he left so i have been listening to the birds since 5.30ish arghhhhhhhhh!!!!!

HOPE ALL MY TURTLES ARE WELL mawohhhh

Addie i really hope you get that call missy and things get cracking on tuesday and give your DH a kick up the butt!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I think LO's having a growth spurt, she keeps sleeping in really late, leaving me to twiddle my thumbs all morning! 

Since we have a big adventure day tomorrrow we're having another quiet day, I'm going for a run this morning since the weather's cooler and Holly likes it up in the forest but apart from that just homey fun.

Hope your migraine's better *Sarachka*:flower: Sorry to have teased you with my silly siggy jokes:tease: I didn't know you were poorly:hugs: Actually thinking about it I can put the other hollymonkey one back now since I don't have a ticker!:yipee:BnB should allow that! 

*Molly* you don't have much to worry about it seems, since even if you do have a touch of gd you already eat really restrained amounts and healthily so no probs! It's for piggies like me who eat chocolate biscuits and wouldn't say no to a pizza that it needs sorting :haha:

*Luna* no pork chops in the house for me to try out as running food:shrug: I am prepared to try running on pure fat/protein as an experiment though:thumbup: You know how I all like a scientific experiment.:happydance: I'll do it without LO in tow though, just in case I do pass out! So having my wholemeal toast (and marmite, nom nom) as usual this time! I'm not sure I should tell DH about the fat and proteins thing, his modern version of hunting and gathering is not quite so physical as primitive man's, car/desk/tv in the evening, and his cholesterol was borderline at his last bloodtest, so I'll keep feeding him greens:haha: He'll think I'm mad tucking into some eggs and bacon before a long run next Sunday:fool: But he thinks I'm mad anyway so that won't change anything:shrug:

You will be relieved to hear that Hollinka has come to your rescue, and saved you all from further prittle prattle from me, by waking up at last!:happydance:

Off to the forest we go:wohoo:

Big kiss all, HAPPY THURSDAY!!:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I forgot to say, I have a large zit on the hairline near my left temple, it reminds me of a Fungus the Bogeyman boil:haha: 'Tis lovely:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

thought id pop in with some photos a bump pic which i dont think iv grown at all (not such a bad thing lol) and my girls dressed as princesses for princess day :) .....


----------



## mummyApril

please excuse my non-matching underwear im not out to impress lol x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00634-20110428-0728.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









IMG00640-20110428-0822.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG00641-20110428-0823.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG00642-20110428-0823.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Well, it's the end of the week for us UK'ers being that the royal wedding is tomorrow!!!!!! Another Friday/Monday holiday :yipee: :cloud9:

I hope all is well with everyone today :thumbup:

addie..I do hope you had some contact from the probe people..they must realise it's painful for you to have to hang around waiting.

April...beautiful bump pic and the girls are so sweet in their outfits :kiss: There's not a massive difference in size of bump but I think it's a different shape..or maybe it's just the angle? You look great anyways :hugs:

Holly..enjoy your run in the forest. I take it that you take Holly in the pram and you run? I'd like to do that with my LO I think :cloud9: although I'm not sure how easy it is to run and push? I've done 10K's where people have done it with their LO's in a pram! Oh yeah, happy zit day! :thumbup:

Hayley..I know what you mean about lack of sleep..I am up for the loo several times a night and afetr the first time I find it really hard to go back to sleep..the mind starts churning :wacko:

Sarachka..hope your poor head didn't go full blown and you feel better today :thumbup:

Oh, and Trin yet again sends her love to everyone. She's having a heck of a busy time right now with numerous things and still doesn't have her laptop. She hopes to be back soon :happydance:

Laters lovelies.. :hugs:


----------



## poas

Morning turtles!! Just caught up now!!! I had a luvverly day yesterday(birthday) and was spoilt...which was nice :) AND...today I get to go see my gorgeous Godson,who is only 2wks old for lots of Johnson&Johnson smelling cuddles :)
ANNNND... I have a mango :)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning turtles!! Just caught up now!!! I had a luvverly day yesterday(birthday) and was spoilt...which was nice :) AND...today I get to go see my gorgeous Godson,who is only 2wks old for lots of Johnson&Johnson smelling cuddles :)
> ANNNND... I have a mango :)

Oh Lissy..I'm so sorry I didn't wish you a happy birthday yesterday :dohh::dohh: I do hope you had a fab day which it sounds like you did! :thumbup:

Give your little godson an extra squidge from the turtles :cloud9:

:yipee: for your mango!!


----------



## poas

Ooh kit,your last post was 4321....I like the numerical structuring :)


----------



## poas

That's ok Kit, thankyou for doing so now though :) How is your swelling etc today?


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany...isn't Holly looking really blond these days? Is it the sun lightening her hair up a bit?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Ooh kit,your last post was 4321....I like the numerical structuring :)

Ooo, I'm impressed by your attention to detail! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> That's ok Kit, thankyou for doing so now though :) How is your swelling etc today?

Hmm, swelling is better but since being back at work after last week's holiday weekend, I can see it's slowly returning. Maybe just work/stress related?

How about you and your health issues....you were last querying GD same as Molly right? Any more about that?


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit your poor thing !!! When does your ml start ??

Sorry I missed your birthday miss mango xx

Lovely pics April !

Have fun running munkie xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't you just love it when there are enough leftovers from the meal the night before not to have to cook lunch the next day?:thumbup:

HAPPY BELATED B'DAY LISSY!:cake: 

*April* it seems to have moved up higher a bit, your bump? But may just be the angle of shot:shrug: And I soooo fail to wear matching underwear myself so I'm not shocked! :haha: And your princesses look so cute:awww:

I had a good run, if I am to offer my services as a guide to blind sports folk I need to be in shape myself:wacko: Mind you all these deadend pregnancies keep giving me a total de-tox, no caffeine, alcohol or sugar (though I'm quick to revert:haha:) so I've had a good preparation for getting back to training. The run was lovely, and yes *Kit* I take LO in the pushchair, the 3 wheeler. It's good training in so far as your arms are pretty much blocked so your legs work extra hard, but it's pants in so far as you can never really go very fast, it's deffo endurance training rather than VO2 Max training! Plus a fair bit of stopping and starting to give LO food, adjust covers etc! But it's better than nothing, le mieux c'est l'enemi du bien as they say in French! Did my usual route, 16k, and alas saw no boar but did see a lovely dragonfly and a deer, and really pretty flowers in the wayside :thumbup:

Our lunch is hot:happydance::munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm on the list of volunteers!!!

Female, measuring 1m68- To match on a tandem with blind man or woman of similar size, and to run with any sized person:happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

They'll contact me if they need me :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

In answer to your earlier question I think it's the sun making Holly blond *Kit*-this is the first cloudy day in weeks and we're outdoors the whole time!

I'm so happy:happydance: I called the insitute yesterday but the lady who deals with the sport wasn't there so I called again today, it's really nice offering volunteer services, people are actually really nice to you:haha: I've got so used to people being arseholes most of the time it was quite weird:wacko: She asked me a few questions like my height and my sports and my level of training, and when I'm free (weekends only coz of LO) and was really friendly; and my English could be helpful too:thumbup: It would be nice if I could help out:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I think LO's having a growth spurt, she keeps sleeping in really late, leaving me to twiddle my thumbs all morning!
> 
> Since we have a big adventure day tomorrrow we're having another quiet day, I'm going for a run this morning since the weather's cooler and Holly likes it up in the forest but apart from that just homey fun.
> 
> Hope your migraine's better *Sarachka*:flower: Sorry to have teased you with my silly siggy jokes:tease: I didn't know you were poorly:hugs: Actually thinking about it I can put the other hollymonkey one back now since I don't have a ticker!:yipee:BnB should allow that!
> 
> *Molly* you don't have much to worry about it seems, since even if you do have a touch of gd you already eat really restrained amounts and healthily so no probs! It's for piggies like me who eat chocolate biscuits and wouldn't say no to a pizza that it needs sorting :haha:
> 
> *Luna* no pork chops in the house for me to try out as running food:shrug: I am prepared to try running on pure fat/protein as an experiment though:thumbup: You know how I all like a scientific experiment.:happydance: I'll do it without LO in tow though, just in case I do pass out! So having my wholemeal toast (and marmite, nom nom) as usual this time! I'm not sure I should tell DH about the fat and proteins thing, his modern version of hunting and gathering is not quite so physical as primitive man's, car/desk/tv in the evening, and his cholesterol was borderline at his last bloodtest, so I'll keep feeding him greens:haha: He'll think I'm mad tucking into some eggs and bacon before a long run next Sunday:fool: But he thinks I'm mad anyway so that won't change anything:shrug:
> 
> You will be relieved to hear that Hollinka has come to your rescue, and saved you all from further prittle prattle from me, by waking up at last!:happydance:
> 
> Off to the forest we go:wohoo:
> 
> Big kiss all, HAPPY THURSDAY!!:kiss:

Don't get me wrong, I do sometimes get the most awful cravings for naughty food and I do end up caving to them about... 25% of the time. You are right though, I generally eat fairly well and not huge portions. :thumbup: 

I'm excited for your experiments. :yipee: I do hope you don't pass out though. 

Oh and tragedy of all tragedies? This blood sugar testing newb did some thing quite foolish... :blush: When I bought my monitor, it only came with 10 test strips so I bought 100 test strips (for almost 40$/approx 23£/27 euro) smart move right? Yeah, you'd think... I bought the strips from the same company as my meter but they are not compatible with my meter. :dohh: :dohh: So, my OH just instructed me to go online, buy the monitor that the strips that I have work for and then another 50 strips to go with the monitor that I DO have. :dohh: Seems like a bunch of money that we've just dropped on this but... :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

April! Look at your royal ladies in waiting and your precious baby bump! :cloud9:

Kit- Honestly, I believe that all you need for your swelling to disappear is for you to have the time to kick your feet up. :thumbup:

Lissy- HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LOVELY!!! :hugs: 

Trin- We miss you! :kiss: 

Crunchie- MANGO!! :wohoo: Is your 20 week scan coming up soon then?

Holly- That's great news about the volunteering! I wonder if you might get a blind English speaking partner?


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh and I have a 21 week bump pic if anyone is interested?


----------



## mummyApril

yes Molly iam! x


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> 
> *Luna* no pork chops in the house for me to try out as running food:shrug: I am prepared to try running on pure fat/protein as an experiment though:thumbup: You know how I all like a scientific experiment.:happydance: I'll do it without LO in tow though, just in case I do pass out! So having my wholemeal toast (and marmite, nom nom) as usual this time! I'm not sure I should tell DH about the fat and proteins thing, his modern version of hunting and gathering is not quite so physical as primitive man's, car/desk/tv in the evening, and his cholesterol was borderline at his last bloodtest, so I'll keep feeding him greens:haha: He'll think I'm mad tucking into some eggs and bacon before a long run next Sunday:fool: But he thinks I'm mad anyway so that won't change anything:shrug:
> 
> You will be relieved to hear that Hollinka has come to your rescue, and saved you all from further prittle prattle from me, by waking up at last!:happydance:
> 
> Off to the forest we go:wohoo:
> 
> Big kiss all, HAPPY THURSDAY!!:kiss:

Always up for a science expirement!! :dance:
Do remember, though, that it won't work to just one day say you're going to eat eggs and bacon before a run and expect great results. If you're eating more than 100g of carbs on a daily basis, then your brain is burning carbs for fuel. You need to eat somewhere between 20-70 carbs (and it really depends on the body) per day for several days before your brain and muscles will depend on ketones instead of carbs for energy (and again ever body is different, so the amount of time your body takes to make the shift would be different than mine, for example). But, the glucose/ketone strips you have will tell you if you're peeing out ketones and therefore using ketones as fuel! :thumbup:
Once you're using ketones as fuel (which requires eating fewer carbs for an extended period), then your body would be able to function very efficiently on a breakfast of eggs and bacon before a run. :thumbup:
And cholesterol is a WHOLE 'nother thing... When my DH and I went vegan, my cholesterol went through the roof!!! My Dr. wanted me on a prescription for it at age 23!! Once we changed our diet to include natural fats, animal meats and avoid processed carbs and fake oils/fats my cholesterol went way back down.

Here's a YouTube Channel for you: https://www.youtube.com/user/FatHeadMovie#g/u
If you scroll through his videos, he gave a talk called 'Big Fat Fiasco'. It's in several parts, but SO worth the watch. Really interesting stuff!! I just LOVE this stuff!!! :cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> In answer to your earlier question I think it's the sun making Holly blond *Kit*-this is the first cloudy day in weeks and we're outdoors the whole time!
> 
> I'm so happy:happydance: I called the insitute yesterday but the lady who deals with the sport wasn't there so I called again today, it's really nice offering volunteer services, people are actually really nice to you:haha: I've got so used to people being arseholes most of the time it was quite weird:wacko: She asked me a few questions like my height and my sports and my level of training, and when I'm free (weekends only coz of LO) and was really friendly; and my English could be helpful too:thumbup: It would be nice if I could help out:flower:

That is SOOOO wonderful!! You're such a lovely and amazing turtle! :hugs:

*April* Your bump is sooo cute!! I want a bump!!
And your girls... ahh! They are such pretty little princesses! You are going to beating the boys off with sticks in a few years.... :haha:

Hello, *Kit*! I'm sorry to hear your swelling is picking up again! When does your maternity leave start????


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, Molly!! Bump pics, yes!!!


----------



## LunaLady

And about the stips/meter - I think it's all worth it :) I mean we bought one way before we even imagined I'd be pregnant just because we wanted to monitor our sugars. My grandma has diabetes, my DH's grandma had it, and his mom was told she needed to change her diet or she'd get it. PLUS - it's like science and it's so fun to see what the numbers will be according to what you've eaten! It's like learning about the body!!! I'm a body nut... I had such a blast in massage school... we learned ALL about the body. Everything. It was awesome. :thumbup: Oh, and my mom is an OR nurse. She loves body stuff, too. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I disappeared for a moment... my head is killing me. :( 

Here is a 21 week bump pic and a pic of our new living room curtain rods that are just waiting *taps foot* ever so patiently for my OH to put up.
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 4









New curtain rod.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> And about the stips/meter - I think it's all worth it :) I mean we bought one way before we even imagined I'd be pregnant just because we wanted to monitor our sugars. My grandma has diabetes, my DH's grandma had it, and his mom was told she needed to change her diet or she'd get it. PLUS - it's like science and it's so fun to see what the numbers will be according to what you've eaten! It's like learning about the body!!! I'm a body nut... I had such a blast in massage school... we learned ALL about the body. Everything. It was awesome. :thumbup: Oh, and my mom is an OR nurse. She loves body stuff, too. :haha:

A whole mess of people in my family have diabetes. My Aunt actually had GD and then so many years later she was diagnosed as pre-diabetic... she is a super health nut though so she's been pre-diabetic for years now. :thumbup: It was something that my OH brought up last night when I was wobbling on spending the money on an extra meter and more strips. And you are right- it is interesting to learn that when you are feeling a certain way it's most likely because your sugars are up a bit high. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Lovely bump, Molly!!! And the curtain rod is divine! I love the amber color.


----------



## LunaLady

What a waste.... I just barfed up my whole breakfast - including my expensive nutritional shake. GAH!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Lovely bump, Molly!!! And the curtain rod is divine! I love the amber color.

I do LOVE the amber color too. We picked them out (we have two as there are two big windows in the living room) last weekend while we were out shopping last minute for easter stuffs. Oh!! I'm not sure if the UK girls know this one but you most likely do... the mom for Little People, Big World was at the store we were at that day! She was sitting down in one of the aisles on the phone and looked quite :cry: I almost stopped to see if she was all right but then once I recognized her I made the quick decision that she may not like that because she is "famous". So I let her be. 

I'm sorry you vommed up your breakfast... my headache almost had me dry heaving this morning. :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump, Molly!!! And the curtain rod is divine! I love the amber color.
> 
> I do LOVE the amber color too. We picked them out (we have two as there are two big windows in the living room) last weekend while we were out shopping last minute for easter stuffs. Oh!! I'm not sure if the UK girls know this one but you most likely do... the mom for Little People, Big World was at the store we were at that day! She was sitting down in one of the aisles on the phone and looked quite :cry: I almost stopped to see if she was all right but then once I recognized her I made the quick decision that she may not like that because she is "famous". So I let her be.
> 
> I'm sorry you vommed up your breakfast... my headache almost had me dry heaving this morning. :nope:Click to expand...

Yep, I know her! She's got a pretty crazy life, seems like she's always stressed about something... I hope she's okay. I'm sure she would have been fine with your condolences :) 

Eeep, headache! I'm sorry you've got one... that really sucks! I *hate* headaches. Almost as much as I hate nausea. I used to get migraines really bad as a kid - about 2-4 per week throughout jr high and high school. Sucked big time. Luckily I don't get them much at all anymore.

Can you take some Tylenol? Does that help you?


----------



## Mollykins

Wow. Just looked at last weeks vs. this weeks... I'm sitting much lower this week.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 1









21 weeks.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump, Molly!!! And the curtain rod is divine! I love the amber color.
> 
> I do LOVE the amber color too. We picked them out (we have two as there are two big windows in the living room) last weekend while we were out shopping last minute for easter stuffs. Oh!! I'm not sure if the UK girls know this one but you most likely do... the mom for Little People, Big World was at the store we were at that day! She was sitting down in one of the aisles on the phone and looked quite :cry: I almost stopped to see if she was all right but then once I recognized her I made the quick decision that she may not like that because she is "famous". So I let her be.
> 
> I'm sorry you vommed up your breakfast... my headache almost had me dry heaving this morning. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I know her! She's got a pretty crazy life, seems like she's always stressed about something... I hope she's okay. I'm sure she would have been fine with your condolences :)
> 
> Eeep, headache! I'm sorry you've got one... that really sucks! I *hate* headaches. Almost as much as I hate nausea. I used to get migraines really bad as a kid - about 2-4 per week throughout jr high and high school. Sucked big time. Luckily I don't get them much at all anymore.
> 
> Can you take some Tylenol? Does that help you?Click to expand...

The odd thing about this headache is that it came on *snaps fingers* just like that. I took some tylenol and it seems to be working. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, you are much lower!! Do you feel lower??

Glad the tylenol is working!! :thumbup:

I need to go take a shower.... be back later! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow love the bump! is this ur 1st? x


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Yes, you are much lower!! Do you feel lower??
> 
> Glad the tylenol is working!! :thumbup:
> 
> I need to go take a shower.... be back later! :)

I've always felt that he's low :shrug: At the u/s the tech said that he is already head down. The girls were the same though at 20 weeks so I'm not very surprised.


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> wow love the bump! is this ur 1st? x

My first? :haha: Nope, definitely not.


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOLLY IS A...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif

BANANA!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I am a bit upset. I do not think they will be done testing the probes by Tuesday so I do not think I will start ivf till June. There's still a chance it will be done but I doubt it. I was so excited I can't wait Anymore. Another month would feel like forever! Hopefully it's Tuesday but again I really don't think so.:cry:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> wow love the bump! is this ur 1st? x

hehe this made me laugh. How can you not know the Mollykins inside and out?!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> MOLLY IS A...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> BANANA!!!!!!

I've been puzzling a bit as to how my scan of baby turned into a banana... :-k Can't seem to picture it. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I am a bit upset. I do not think they will be done testing the probes by Tuesday so I do not think I will start ivf till June. There's still a chance it will be done but I doubt it. I was so excited I can't wait Anymore. Another month would feel like forever! Hopefully it's Tuesday but again I really don't think so.:cry:

Try not to let pessimism take the wheel just yet love dove. There is still the rest of today and tomorrow until the week is up; there is still time. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Always up for a science expirement!! :dance:
> Do remember, though, that it won't work to just one day say you're going to eat eggs and bacon before a run and expect great results. If you're eating more than 100g of carbs on a daily basis, then your brain is burning carbs for fuel. You need to eat somewhere between 20-70 carbs (and it really depends on the body) per day for several days before your brain and muscles will depend on ketones instead of carbs for energy (and again ever body is different, so the amount of time your body takes to make the shift would be different than mine, for example). But, the glucose/ketone strips you have will tell you if you're peeing out ketones and therefore using ketones as fuel! :thumbup:
> Once you're using ketones as fuel (which requires eating fewer carbs for an extended period), then your body would be able to function very efficiently on a breakfast of eggs and bacon before a run. :thumbup:
> And cholesterol is a WHOLE 'nother thing... When my DH and I went vegan, my cholesterol went through the roof!!! My Dr. wanted me on a prescription for it at age 23!! Once we changed our diet to include natural fats, animal meats and avoid processed carbs and fake oils/fats my cholesterol went way back down.
> 
> Here's a YouTube Channel for you: https://www.youtube.com/user/FatHeadMovie#g/u
> If you scroll through his videos, he gave a talk called 'Big Fat Fiasco'. It's in several parts, but SO worth the watch. Really interesting stuff!! I just LOVE this stuff!!! :cloud9:

Thanks Lunes, I don't think I'm ready for peeing on more sticks and doing weird diets, I can only just get the motivation during pregnancy since it's for bubba as well as me, and I see your point about doing the experiment, it wouldn't work as a one off. I've had some pretty good results on the circuit just as I am so I'll save the experiment for another day:thumbup: I agree it's interesting stuff though, and the body in general is. As you know I particularly like observing fertile cm under the microscope:fool: And I like geographical monitoring equipment too, like my Garmin Forerunner GPS that I strap to my pushchair for running and rollerblading so I have my speeds and distance and altitude. My terrace is at 86m above sea level and the top of the garden is 96m:haha:
So sorry you lost your breakfast:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> wow love the bump! is this ur 1st? x
> 
> hehe this made me laugh. How can you not know the Mollykins inside and out?!Click to expand...

Yeah I double checked the avatar and siggy thinking maybe it was a new babyhopes to the thread:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yes, you are much lower!! Do you feel lower??
> 
> Glad the tylenol is working!! :thumbup:
> 
> I need to go take a shower.... be back later! :)
> 
> I've always felt that he's low :shrug: At the u/s the tech said that he is already head down. The girls were the same though at 20 weeks so I'm not very surprised.Click to expand...

Holly went head down low early too! Made me waddle!


----------



## addie25

I know there's still time but she didn't seem optimistic not sure y my ivf doctor said Tuesday if lab doesn't think it will b done. N it's frustrating that they won't call me back at ivf doctors office to tell me y they think it's Guna b ready r they gettig different info than I am I just want to go to bed and wake up the day ivf starts is had enough waiting.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yes, you are much lower!! Do you feel lower??
> 
> Glad the tylenol is working!! :thumbup:
> 
> I need to go take a shower.... be back later! :)
> 
> I've always felt that he's low :shrug: At the u/s the tech said that he is already head down. The girls were the same though at 20 weeks so I'm not very surprised.Click to expand...
> 
> Holly went head down low early too! Made me waddle!Click to expand...

And talk about the pressure! My hips have been killing me lately.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sorry I disappeared for a moment... my head is killing me. :(
> 
> Here is a 21 week bump pic and a pic of our new living room curtain rods that are just waiting *taps foot* ever so patiently for my OH to put up.

Lovely bump Molly:cloud9: Hope your DH is better than mine at putting up curtain rails, remember when my DH drilled through the connection cable whilst installing ours?:dohh: I almost missed Essie's BFP on account of that!:growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Look at all the turtles that are online! :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

first things first!!!!
thank you Jaynie for my funny card! I wuv it! It made me giggle.
The two cards arrived together yesterday but I didn't know who they were from and thought they were both birthday cards but I was confused bc they both seemed to have the exact same handwriting. then when Hollichka posted your letter to her I realised it was your handwriting and opened the yellow one! Photos coming soon


Hollichka I'm afraid I'm a little dumb - are you serious about the steak siggi? I can't tell if it's a joke or not, but I'm perfectly happy to make you any siggi you want :) Blondey Hollinka is a-dorable!!!


Kit and Hayley I have missed you both loads, glad you're coming back to us!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I am a bit upset. I do not think they will be done testing the probes by Tuesday so I do not think I will start ivf till June. There's still a chance it will be done but I doubt it. I was so excited I can't wait Anymore. Another month would feel like forever! Hopefully it's Tuesday but again I really don't think so.:cry:

Another month is not so long to wait for something that will last you forever and forever:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah Addie don't stress my love. I'd love a guarantee that June something will happen in June.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I disappeared for a moment... my head is killing me. :(
> 
> Here is a 21 week bump pic and a pic of our new living room curtain rods that are just waiting *taps foot* ever so patiently for my OH to put up.
> 
> Lovely bump Molly:cloud9: Hope your DH is better than mine at putting up curtain rails, remember when my DH drilled through the connection cable whilst installing ours?:dohh: I almost missed Essie's BFP on account of that!:growlmad:Click to expand...

:haha: I do remember that! You were so mad! My OH is very skilled in all things house related. He is does building remodels for a living so he better be eh? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> first things first!!!!
> thank you Jaynie for my funny card! I wuv it! It made me giggle.
> The two cards arrived together yesterday but I didn't know who they were from and thought they were both birthday cards but I was confused bc they both seemed to have the exact same handwriting. then when Hollichka posted your letter to her I realised it was your handwriting and opened the yellow one! Photos coming soon
> 
> 
> Hollichka I'm afraid I'm a little dumb - are you serious about the steak siggi? I can't tell if it's a joke or not, but I'm perfectly happy to make you any siggi you want :) Blondey Hollinka is a-dorable!!!
> 
> 
> Kit and Hayley I have missed you both loads, glad you're coming back to us!!!!

Ooo! Pics Pics! I can't wait! I love perving over what you lovely turts give each other! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/a7622a35.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ae004fdf.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> first things first!!!!
> thank you Jaynie for my funny card! I wuv it! It made me giggle.
> The two cards arrived together yesterday but I didn't know who they were from and thought they were both birthday cards but I was confused bc they both seemed to have the exact same handwriting. then when Hollichka posted your letter to her I realised it was your handwriting and opened the yellow one! Photos coming soon
> 
> 
> Hollichka I'm afraid I'm a little dumb - are you serious about the steak siggi? I can't tell if it's a joke or not, but I'm perfectly happy to make you any siggi you want :) Blondey Hollinka is a-dorable!!!
> 
> 
> Kit and Hayley I have missed you both loads, glad you're coming back to us!!!!

I was having a laugh, though actually I think it would be quite amusing the steak one! But if I were to post outside of this thread I think someone might report me to BnB administration for being odd:tease: I'm going to find that other HollyMonkey one I had to sacrifice when I had a ticker, I think I have room for both now:thumbup: And if I have a request I'll telleth you.

Thanks she is Blondie wops now isn't she!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: cervix under repair!


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Brill card Jaynie! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

NEWBIE!!! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Always up for a science expirement!! :dance:
> Do remember, though, that it won't work to just one day say you're going to eat eggs and bacon before a run and expect great results. If you're eating more than 100g of carbs on a daily basis, then your brain is burning carbs for fuel. You need to eat somewhere between 20-70 carbs (and it really depends on the body) per day for several days before your brain and muscles will depend on ketones instead of carbs for energy (and again ever body is different, so the amount of time your body takes to make the shift would be different than mine, for example). But, the glucose/ketone strips you have will tell you if you're peeing out ketones and therefore using ketones as fuel! :thumbup:
> Once you're using ketones as fuel (which requires eating fewer carbs for an extended period), then your body would be able to function very efficiently on a breakfast of eggs and bacon before a run. :thumbup:
> And cholesterol is a WHOLE 'nother thing... When my DH and I went vegan, my cholesterol went through the roof!!! My Dr. wanted me on a prescription for it at age 23!! Once we changed our diet to include natural fats, animal meats and avoid processed carbs and fake oils/fats my cholesterol went way back down.
> 
> Here's a YouTube Channel for you: https://www.youtube.com/user/FatHeadMovie#g/u
> If you scroll through his videos, he gave a talk called 'Big Fat Fiasco'. It's in several parts, but SO worth the watch. Really interesting stuff!! I just LOVE this stuff!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks Lunes, I don't think I'm ready for peeing on more sticks and doing weird diets, I can only just get the motivation during pregnancy since it's for bubba as well as me, and I see your point about doing the experiment, it wouldn't work as a one off. I've had some pretty good results on the circuit just as I am so I'll save the experiment for another day:thumbup: I agree it's interesting stuff though, and the body in general is. As you know I particularly like observing fertile cm under the microscope:fool: And I like geographical monitoring equipment too, like my Garmin Forerunner GPS that I strap to my pushchair for running and rollerblading so I have my speeds and distance and altitude. My terrace is at 86m above sea level and the top of the garden is 96m:haha:
> So sorry you lost your breakfast:hugs:Click to expand...

Totally understandable :hugs: Aren't we just the little science geeks??? :haha:



Mollykins said:


> NEWBIE!!! :wave:

A Newbie sighting??!?!?! OMG! HELLO NEWBIE!!! :hi:


----------



## LunaLady

And yay for your banana, Molly!!!! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:

Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least


Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??

Bethany, how are u my love?

What's new tuts?? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Chili con carne tonight, just simmering on the stovehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/cuisine-marmite.gif


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Chili con carne tonight, just simmering on the stovehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/cuisine-marmite.gif

That's funny! My OH just said to me the other day that he wants chili. I'll send him over. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:

:( Sad news, what are they going to do about your abnormal pap? 

Glad you are back :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:

NEWBIE DOOBY DOOOOOOOO!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm fine thanks lovely:flower: All finished bleeding and moving onwards and upwards, with just a couple of zits as souvenirs of my hormonal shift:thumbup: Yes Sarachka's just had cells zapped, sorry though to hear about yours, never nice news but it will all be ok:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:
> 
> :( Sad news, what are they going to do about your abnormal pap?
> 
> Glad you are back :hugs:Click to expand...


at the very least i will have a repeat pap in a few months, after that i'm not sure :shrug: i'm trying to to worry this early. Worry doesn't help anyway so I'll be ok. How are u and *baby boy *doing?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Chili con carne tonight, just simmering on the stovehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/cuisine-marmite.gif
> 
> That's funny! My OH just said to me the other day that he wants chili. I'll send him over. :haha:Click to expand...

He's welcome:flower: and he's probably got time to get here before we eat, since DH is stuck in traffic on the Peripherique:dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:
> 
> NEWBIE DOOBY DOOOOOOOO!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I'm fine thanks lovely:flower: All finished bleeding and moving onwards and upwards, with just a couple of zits as souvenirs of my hormonal shift:thumbup: Yes Sarachka's just had cells's zapped, sorry though to hear about yours, never nice news but it will all be ok:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi my friend! :hug: So happy to see that positive thinking of yours. does this mean you have packed up that white flag u mentioned waving once upon a time?


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/g-faim.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/casserole-manger.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE!!! :wave:
> 
> A Newbie sighting??!?!?! OMG! HELLO NEWBIE!!! :hi:Click to expand...

Hi luna luv!! How's it going? How is pregnancy treating you these days? Hopefully much better than the last time we spoke! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/g-faim.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/casserole-manger.gif

Me too! I just sat down with my potatoes, broccoli, and cheese sauce. :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:
> 
> :( Sad news, what are they going to do about your abnormal pap?
> 
> Glad you are back :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at the very least i will have a repeat pap in a few months, after that i'm not sure :shrug: i'm trying to to worry this early. Worry doesn't help anyway so I'll be ok. How are u and *baby boy *doing?Click to expand...

Alls well. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE!!! :wave:
> 
> A Newbie sighting??!?!?! OMG! HELLO NEWBIE!!! :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi luna luv!! How's it going? How is pregnancy treating you these days? Hopefully much better than the last time we spoke! :flower:Click to expand...

I wish I could say I was doing better! But just this morning I barfed up all my breakfast. :cry:

Sorry about your pap! FX for you that your next one looks just fine and dandy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:
> 
> NEWBIE DOOBY DOOOOOOOO!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I'm fine thanks lovely:flower: All finished bleeding and moving onwards and upwards, with just a couple of zits as souvenirs of my hormonal shift:thumbup: Yes Sarachka's just had cells's zapped, sorry though to hear about yours, never nice news but it will all be ok:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my friend! :hug: So happy to see that positive thinking of yours. does this mean you have packed up that white flag u mentioned waving once upon a time?Click to expand...

Hello there:friends:
I would never wave a white flag just for me but I have to respect DH's wishes in all this too and, credit where credit's due, he fulfilled his side of the bargain:shrug: I can but hope for a little sneaky spermywoo in the dead of night snuggling in for 9 months or so, but I think my actively ttc days are behind me. Old shoes and all that. I might try them on from time to time but I won't keep them on my feet for long:haha:
So what's been going down in Newbie Town?


----------



## Mollykins

I haven't even finished my food and I'm dreaming of oatmeal and apples. :shrug: I'm so weird.


----------



## Mollykins

TRIN!!! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN! Come to HollyMonkey!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TRIN!!! :wave:

:dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TRIN!!! :wave:

:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TRIN!!! :wave:

\\:D/


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:
> 
> NEWBIE DOOBY DOOOOOOOO!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I'm fine thanks lovely:flower: All finished bleeding and moving onwards and upwards, with just a couple of zits as souvenirs of my hormonal shift:thumbup: Yes Sarachka's just had cells's zapped, sorry though to hear about yours, never nice news but it will all be ok:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my friend! :hug: So happy to see that positive thinking of yours. does this mean you have packed up that white flag u mentioned waving once upon a time?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there:friends:
> I would never wave a white flag just for me but I have to respect DH's wishes in all this too and, credit where credit's due, he fulfilled his side of the bargain:shrug: I can but hope for a little sneaky spermywoo in the dead of night snuggling in for 9 months or so, but I think my actively ttc days are behind me. Old shoes and all that. I might try them on from time to time but I won't keep them on my feet for long:haha:
> So what's been going down in Newbie Town?Click to expand...

Aw bethany! what a wonderful wife you are to consider hubby's feelings in all of this. He's lucky to have u, and I hope a little :spermy: does sneak and snuggle :winkwink: 

Newbie land is filled with weddings and babies as of late. the past 2 weekends were wedding central and this saturday we will be attending the baby dedication of our godson :) in the midst of all this we got some new furniture in our den that I'm excited about :happydance: after being there for almost a yr now i finally feel like our home is complete, or close to it anyway :haha:

I have really missed you girls! It makes me feel so special that everyone is so welcoming whenever i log on :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TRIN!!! :wave:

:yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

wow it's a prodigal turtle fiesta!!!

NEWBIE!

TRIN!

HEWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Newbz sorry about your abnormal cells, I know exactly how you feel!!! Sucks, but get it sorted ASAP.


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtle girls :hi:
I miss miss miss you!!!!
There's been such a stuff up with my laptop. The people we have the contract with said we had to take it in to another company because they don't do onsite repairs anymore. That company said they contract out to another company so we had to take it there. Fast forward through eatser holiday, one working day, Freedom day then today when the company calls dh to say where can they come do the onsite repair!!! He said you have the flipping thing. Then the part they ordered was the wrong one! So dh went and collected the laptop so they will do an onsite repair "within 24 hours" but not tomorrow because they are moving!!! So some time next week

Anyway, enough with the laptop rant! Hope you're all ok. I'll try do a bit of a catchup now. - came on here on Sunday but it woyldn't let me post. Thanks so much to Kit and Jaynie for keeping me updated

I'm ok. Been rather nauseous. But not possible pregnancy related. Really busy at work. The new practice is fab fab fab. I am so happy there.I am ready to strangle middle ds who is going out of his way to be horrible to everyone and as uncooperative as possivle. I've started him on remedies so fingers crossed they start having an effect. The maid is still AWOL in zimbabwe and our cattery cleaner walked out because he "doesn't need this job". It makes me sick that with unemployment so high peopke just want money not jobs

Anyway, big love to all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

We loves you Newbie doo. :hugs: :kiss: Oh and yes, Trin has also been absent for far too long as her lappy is broken... or has been broken. Glad she's back too! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Such a ruckus to have to deal with Trin! :nope: I'm glad you are on now though and on the fast track to full access to us all the time. :hugs: 

I'm so happy for you that your practice is still thriving... poofucks (as Holly would say) on your late cattery cleaner. :growlmad: And your maid is still missing? :(

Hope your remedies take with your middle DS... troublesome things boys are eh? ...Not that I'm worried... :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:
> 
> NEWBIE DOOBY DOOOOOOOO!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I'm fine thanks lovely:flower: All finished bleeding and moving onwards and upwards, with just a couple of zits as souvenirs of my hormonal shift:thumbup: Yes Sarachka's just had cells's zapped, sorry though to hear about yours, never nice news but it will all be ok:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my friend! :hug: So happy to see that positive thinking of yours. does this mean you have packed up that white flag u mentioned waving once upon a time?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there:friends:
> I would never wave a white flag just for me but I have to respect DH's wishes in all this too and, credit where credit's due, he fulfilled his side of the bargain:shrug: I can but hope for a little sneaky spermywoo in the dead of night snuggling in for 9 months or so, but I think my actively ttc days are behind me. Old shoes and all that. I might try them on from time to time but I won't keep them on my feet for long:haha:
> So what's been going down in Newbie Town?Click to expand...
> 
> Aw bethany! what a wonderful wife you are to consider hubby's feelings in all of this. He's lucky to have u, and I hope a little :spermy: does sneak and snuggle :winkwink:
> 
> Newbie land is filled with weddings and babies as of late. the past 2 weekends were wedding central and this saturday we will be attending the baby dedication of our godson :) in the midst of all this we got some new furniture in our den that I'm excited about :happydance: after being there for almost a yr now i finally feel like our home is complete, or close to it anyway :haha:
> 
> I have really missed you girls! It makes me feel so special that everyone is so welcoming whenever i log on :friends:Click to expand...

Me wonderful wife:smug: 

:wedding:Weddings are fun, I don't know what they're like in the US but in the UK I love them:happydance: French weddings are a bit more boring, the ratio of ceremony to drunken partying is not to my likings:nope: But a good English wedding, with a good drunken flirt with the father of the bride, well, you can't beat it:thumbup: Tomorrow I will be flirting with Mr. Kate. Hollinka and I are so lucky to be invited:cloud9:

Great for the furniture:thumbup: Do you have pics?:flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I luv you girls too! I swear I am closer with you all than some of my oldest friends. With the exception of one, none of them really knows I am TTC'ing.

Hi trin! :wave: Glad to know the practice is doing well!


----------



## Mollykins

Sunday is supposed to be 70*F/21*C! :wohoo: So exciting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtle girls :hi:
> I miss miss miss you!!!!
> There's been such a stuff up with my laptop. The people we have the contract with said we had to take it in to another company because they don't do onsite repairs anymore. That company said they contract out to another company so we had to take it there. Fast forward through eatser holiday, one working day, Freedom day then today when the company calls dh to say where can they come do the onsite repair!!! He said you have the flipping thing. Then the part they ordered was the wrong one! So dh went and collected the laptop so they will do an onsite repair "within 24 hours" but not tomorrow because they are moving!!! So some time next week
> 
> Anyway, enough with the laptop rant! Hope you're all ok. I'll try do a bit of a catchup now. - came on here on Sunday but it woyldn't let me post. Thanks so much to Kit and Jaynie for keeping me updated
> 
> I'm ok. Been rather nauseous. But not possible pregnancy related. Really busy at work. The new practice is fab fab fab. I am so happy there.I am ready to strangle middle ds who is going out of his way to be horrible to everyone and as uncooperative as possivle. I've started him on remedies so fingers crossed they start having an effect. The maid is still AWOL in zimbabwe and our cattery cleaner walked out because he "doesn't need this job". It makes me sick that with unemployment so high peopke just want money not jobs
> 
> Anyway, big love to all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'm too overcome with joy to see you back on the thread to say anything structured. Helllloooooooo!:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Me wonderful wife:smug:
> 
> :wedding:Weddings are fun, I don't know what they're like in the US but in the UK I love them:happydance: French weddings are a bit more boring, the ratio of ceremony to drunken partying is not to my likings:nope: But a good English wedding, with a good drunken flirt with the father of the bride, well, you can't beat it:thumbup: Tomorrow I will be flirting with Mr. Kate. Hollinka and I are so lucky to be invited:cloud9:
> 
> Great for the furniture:thumbup: Do you have pics?:flower:

Pics are coming this evening. Nothing exciting but i am in love with it :cloud9: i like to call it modern chic :)

the wedding I went to a couple of weeks ago was a real snooze fest, i suspect b/c there was no booze! Last weeks wedding was better. Now our wedding, ppl are still talking about it! It was a blast. i think it was just a good combination of free liquor and good music and guests that were ready to party. After her wedding, last week's bride actually said she had more fun at my reception than her own. :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2235/2235690w0l1vlyyi0.gif
> 
> OoooooooClick to expand...

:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1430/1430376jsih37s80h.gif

Turtles Fiesta!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1430/1430376jsih37s80h.gif
> 
> Turtles Fiesta!!

I'll bring this. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







turtle.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

You've. Probably already discussed this but what are all of you doing for the wedding? I'm skipping out of the practice for a coyple of hours and going to my mom and drinking champagne and eating strawberries and cream and scones :cloud9: decided to embrace the whole thing. I even have my royal guest name : Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> You've. Probably already discussed this but what are all of you doing for the wedding? I'm skipping out of the practice for a coyple of hours and going to my mom and drinking champagne and eating strawberries and cream and scones :cloud9: decided to embrace the whole thing. I even have my royal guest name : Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside :haha:

Well, it seems the royal couple will be marrying around 11am British Summer Time and since that is what? 3am my time... I will be sleeping. They say that there is more US coverage on the royal wedding than UK coverage. I don't mean this as an offensive question but I wonder why the US cares so much? :shrug:

Love the name Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside. *bows theatrically*


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhhhhhh I am going to a wedding party ! 

my friend is hosting so I will take some pics...... got her a little gift today :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpeg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> You've. Probably already discussed this but what are all of you doing for the wedding? I'm skipping out of the practice for a coyple of hours and going to my mom and drinking champagne and eating strawberries and cream and scones :cloud9: decided to embrace the whole thing. I even have my royal guest name : Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside :haha:
> 
> Well, it seems the royal couple will be marrying around 11am British Summer Time and since that is what? 3am my time... I will be sleeping. They say that there is more US coverage on the royal wedding than UK coverage. I don't mean this as an offensive question but I wonder why the US cares so much? :shrug:
> 
> Love the name Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside. *bows theatrically*Click to expand...

I wonder that too Molls. I wish we could have a royal holiday as well!


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> You've. Probably already discussed this but what are all of you doing for the wedding? I'm skipping out of the practice for a coyple of hours and going to my mom and drinking champagne and eating strawberries and cream and scones :cloud9: decided to embrace the whole thing. I even have my royal guest name : Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside :haha:
> 
> Well, it seems the royal couple will be marrying around 11am British Summer Time and since that is what? 3am my time... I will be sleeping. They say that there is more US coverage on the royal wedding than UK coverage. I don't mean this as an offensive question but I wonder why the US cares so much? :shrug:
> 
> Love the name Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside. *bows theatrically*Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder that too Molls. I wish we could have a royal holiday as well!Click to expand...

maybe I would not care so much if I had to go to work :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. It's about 18C and I'm freezing my butt off
Holding a very sick piggle :( she was doing so well and now bacj to not walking and falling and not feeding herself
Night all


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed. It's about 18C and I'm freezing my butt off
> Holding a very sick piggle :( she was doing so well and now bacj to not walking and falling and not feeding herself
> Night all

Poor Miss Piggle! :awww: Sleep well Trin. :hugs: Thanks for coming in, we did miss you so. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

:-= Toooommmbbblllaaayyyy weeeeeeeddddddd


----------



## Mollykins

My Amazon orders have shipped! Separately of course, but that's okay. My new meter will be here anywhere from Wednesday-Friday next week but my other test strips for my other meter will be between the 4th- 19th of May! :dohh: I hate it when there is such a huge time frame. Ugh. But yay for having shipped! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.


----------



## LunaLady

Glad you got your stuff on it's way, Molly :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?

Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night all:kiss::kiss::kiss: Got an early start tomorrow getting across Paris with LO to my friend who works for the US Secret Service in time for Da Wedding at her house:wedding:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?
> 
> Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?

Ahh yes, Logan is now a Leo. The test strips... at my 20 week OB appointment all that was _tentatively_ established was that I _might_ have a blood sugar issue. So I bought a blood glucose monitor online to track my levels myself... only to buy the wrong test strips for the meter :dohh: So I just bought a new meter to work with the strips I have and 50 strips that fit with meter I already have. :haha: By the end of it I'll have two meters and two different test strips. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.

Aww sweet turtle! :awww: I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Nighty night all:kiss::kiss::kiss: Got an early start tomorrow getting across Paris with LO to my friend who works for the US Secret Service in time for Da Wedding at her house:wedding:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:haha: Since I won't speak to you until after, have a great time my Parisian friend. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?
> 
> Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?

I wasn't impressed by the ingredients in Ensure, so I found a shake mix at Whole Foods that I'm really enjoying! Today's the first day I've actually barfed it up... Today's the first day I've barfed before noon. My past barfings have been all in the afternoon/evening. :dohh:



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.
> 
> Aww sweet turtle! :awww: I'm so sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...

I just wish it would go away!! I'm only going to have one child. I don't want to do this again!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I like Leo. sounds rather distinguished :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?
> 
> Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the ingredients in Ensure, so I found a shake mix at Whole Foods that I'm really enjoying! Today's the first day I've actually barfed it up... Today's the first day I've barfed before noon. My past barfings have been all in the afternoon/evening. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweet turtle! :awww: I'm so sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish it would go away!! I'm only going to have one child. I don't want to do this again!!Click to expand...

Well, you remember what I said... my first pregnancy was so much worse in regards to the sickness than my second or even this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> I like Leo. sounds rather distinguished :thumbup:

Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?
> 
> Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the ingredients in Ensure, so I found a shake mix at Whole Foods that I'm really enjoying! Today's the first day I've actually barfed it up... Today's the first day I've barfed before noon. My past barfings have been all in the afternoon/evening. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweet turtle! :awww: I'm so sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish it would go away!! I'm only going to have one child. I don't want to do this again!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you remember what I said... my first pregnancy was so much worse in regards to the sickness than my second or even this one. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, I do remember... but the thought that there's even a chance I could be this sick and have a toddler makes me shiver. I'm an only child, so I'm a bit partial to the idea, anyhow :haha:


----------



## addie25

HI turtles. Let me go back and catch up and then I will come chat!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?
> 
> Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the ingredients in Ensure, so I found a shake mix at Whole Foods that I'm really enjoying! Today's the first day I've actually barfed it up... Today's the first day I've barfed before noon. My past barfings have been all in the afternoon/evening. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweet turtle! :awww: I'm so sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish it would go away!! I'm only going to have one child. I don't want to do this again!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you remember what I said... my first pregnancy was so much worse in regards to the sickness than my second or even this one. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do remember... but the thought that there's even a chance I could be this sick and have a toddler makes me shiver. I'm an only child, so I'm a bit partial to the idea, anyhow :haha:Click to expand...

Of course... but wait until you get baby fever again. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> You've. Probably already discussed this but what are all of you doing for the wedding? I'm skipping out of the practice for a coyple of hours and going to my mom and drinking champagne and eating strawberries and cream and scones :cloud9: decided to embrace the whole thing. I even have my royal guest name : Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside :haha:
> 
> Well, it seems the royal couple will be marrying around 11am British Summer Time and since that is what? 3am my time... I will be sleeping. They say that there is more US coverage on the royal wedding than UK coverage. I don't mean this as an offensive question but I wonder why the US cares so much? :shrug:
> 
> Love the name Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside. *bows theatrically*Click to expand...

It is true. All week they have been showing royal weddings and the movie of the royal couple. I am going to DVR the wedding as I CAN NOT attend lol.


----------



## addie25

tumbleweed


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry to have left you alone Addie. Baby Leo decided that I should have the appetite of a ... lion (get it? Leo? Lion? :winkwink:) I had to go and make two eggs, two pieces of toast, and two small turkey sausage patties. Oh and a small glass of orange juice. :munch: I scarfed it down and I feel deliciously heavy at the moment... that's the most I've eaten in one sitting in a long time! And here I am... without any test strips. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Sorry to have left you alone Addie. Baby Leo decided that I should have the appetite of a ... lion (get it? Leo? Lion? :winkwink:) I had to go and make two eggs, two pieces of toast, and two small turkey sausage patties. Oh and a small glass of orange juice. :munch: I scarfed it down and I feel deliciously heavy at the moment... that's the most I've eaten in one sitting in a long time! And here I am... without any test strips. :haha:

No worries and lol Leo the lion!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad u ate well! Dh and I are about to take a nap and will wake up in an hour pop pop corn and watch American Idol!:thumbup: I am so excited tomorrow is Friday and my kids were amazing today. One of them goes we must have done a great job u didn't give us one of ur looks today. I have this humerous yet serious face I give them when they r up to no good lol to let them know they need to change their behavior. Anyway after work I will watch the royal wedding :). Then Sat my hubby's aunt n uncle are flying in so were going to dinner with them I'm super excited my friend of 26 years will be at the dinner since she is marrying their son :) this is what happens when I am left alone I babble!:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to have left you alone Addie. Baby Leo decided that I should have the appetite of a ... lion (get it? Leo? Lion? :winkwink:) I had to go and make two eggs, two pieces of toast, and two small turkey sausage patties. Oh and a small glass of orange juice. :munch: I scarfed it down and I feel deliciously heavy at the moment... that's the most I've eaten in one sitting in a long time! And here I am... without any test strips. :haha:
> 
> No worries and lol Leo the lion!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad u ate well! Dh and I are about to take a nap and will wake up in an hour pop pop corn and watch American Idol!:thumbup: I am so excited tomorrow is Friday and my kids were amazing today. One of them goes we must have done a great job u didn't give us one of ur looks today. I have this humerous yet serious face I give them when they r up to no good lol to let them know they need to change their behavior. Anyway after work I will watch the royal wedding :). Then Sat my hubby's aunt n uncle are flying in so were going to dinner with them I'm super excited my friend of 26 years will be at the dinner since she is marrying their son :) this is what happens when I am left alone I babble!:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: We are all guilty of prattling here... especially when no one is on, never fear. :hugs:

That's so funny about your students! :haha: Sounds like you have a busy next couple of days! That sounds romantic already about your friend and cousin. :cloud9: I'm such a sap! 

I hope to go hit some garage sales this weekend and enjoy the nice weather we have coming up- Sunday is supposed to be 70* :thumbup: 

Enjoy your nap and eventual American Idol! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Garage sale sounds fun! Naps over phone phone woke me up but it's ok idol starts in a few!:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

I should be asleep but I have just got in from my parents lol I have to sleep as goin away tomorrow I'm falling asleep listening to the last of the mohicans soundtrack I loveeee it! Good night all and will talk tomorrow life is looking up :) xxxxx


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well April!!!


----------



## LunaLady

I can't wait for that sunny day, too, Molly!! I don't think it's supposed to get that warm up here, but it's supposed to be nice. :)

Here's what I made for dinner!! California rolls! Though, I opted to make it easier on myself and not make them 'inside out' as is traditional of California rolls. Elvis the cat can be seen in the corner checkin' them out. They were very tasty!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1656.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

I am no fan of sushi Luna but you've done a very pretty job of it! :thumbup:

April- I'm glad life is starting to look up for you... sorry you've been so down. I am not clear on the details but I hope you know I am a message away if'n you need me. :hugs: Hope you sleep deep love dove. :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/angleterre.gifHappy Wedding Day!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/angleterre.gif

Just having a :coffee: before preparing picnic for the day and whipping LO out of bed, breakfast on the train:dance: And then The Kite Shop later on this afternoon:happydance:

HAVE A LOVELY DAY ALL! :wedding:XXXXXXhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/angleterre.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?
> 
> Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the ingredients in Ensure, so I found a shake mix at Whole Foods that I'm really enjoying! Today's the first day I've actually barfed it up... Today's the first day I've barfed before noon. My past barfings have been all in the afternoon/evening. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweet turtle! :awww: I'm so sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish it would go away!! I'm only going to have one child. I don't want to do this again!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you remember what I said... my first pregnancy was so much worse in regards to the sickness than my second or even this one. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do remember... but the thought that there's even a chance I could be this sick and have a toddler makes me shiver. I'm an only child, so I'm a bit partial to the idea, anyhow :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course... but wait until you get baby fever again. :haha:Click to expand...

Baby fever hit me much harder the 2nd time round, with LO I wasn't like completely convinced that mothering was my thang:shrug: But for the second baby the desire was/is far, far stronger! Having realised what it is to love your own :baby:...and how much amazing fun they are!:cloud9: I heard too many stories about 'not having a life of your own' after baby and all that, don't know why I listened to that, it's all bollocks!


----------



## mummyApril

im off have a lovely day everyone i will if i have signal pop on on my phone xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:Morning turts:flower: can you keep a secret???im skiving off work well technically i feel like s*** & my hips and back are agony ,so today im home on here watching the wedding:happydance:




Mollykins said:


> Sorry I disappeared for a moment... my head is killing me. :(
> 
> Here is a 21 week bump pic and a pic of our new living room curtain rods that are just waiting *taps foot* ever so patiently for my OH to put up.

:cloud9:molly gorge LEO bump :cloud9: you are alot lower this week i think i maybe too im going to compare:thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yes, you are much lower!! Do you feel lower??
> 
> Glad the tylenol is working!! :thumbup:
> 
> I need to go take a shower.... be back later! :)
> 
> I've always felt that he's low :shrug: At the u/s the tech said that he is already head down. The girls were the same though at 20 weeks so I'm not very surprised.Click to expand...
> 
> Holly went head down low early too! Made me waddle!Click to expand...
> 
> And talk about the pressure! My hips have been killing me lately.Click to expand...

moll's do not talk to me about hips & backs:growlmad:im in so much pain i feel like i have done an asault course :growlmad:,getting hardly any sleep:growlmad:i think i need a super huge pillow like yours & kit's!!!!



addie25 said:


> I know there's still time but she didn't seem optimistic not sure y my ivf doctor said Tuesday if lab doesn't think it will b done. N it's frustrating that they won't call me back at ivf doctors office to tell me y they think it's Guna b ready r they gettig different info than I am I just want to go to bed and wake up the day ivf starts is had enough waiting.


Addie- i third what sara & B have said it may be awful waiting but this baby or babies will be for life:happydance:chillax lovely we will be waiting with you:thumbup::kiss:





Sarachka said:


> first things first!!!!
> 
> 
> thank you Jaynie for my funny card! I wuv it! It made me giggle.
> The two cards arrived together yesterday but I didn't know who they were from and thought they were both birthday cards but I was confused bc they both seemed to have the exact same handwriting. then when Hollichka posted your letter to her I realised it was your handwriting and opened the yellow one! Photos coming soon
> 
> 
> Hollichka I'm afraid I'm a little dumb - are you serious about the steak siggi? I can't tell if it's a joke or not, but I'm perfectly happy to make you any siggi you want :) Blondey Hollinka is a-dorable!!!
> 
> 
> Kit and Hayley I have missed you both loads, glad you're coming back to us!!!!

SArachka i have missed you all too:kiss:,was hoping for a mega catch up last night but............one of OH's friends has had a trauma so we ad to go listen and ummm and ahhh etc in his time of need:wacko:
How are you bearing up down there lovely??
LOVE the card too by the way typical Jaynie :haha:



newbie_ttc said:


> hey dolls! :wave: looks like i popped in right on time. i need one of those cards :( i found out today my annual pap came back abnormal. last year it came back abnormal too, but my repeat pap 3 months later was fine. maybe lightening will strike twice :shrug:
> 
> Molly u are right, i do need an assistant. :haha: i'm finally caught up with work from my vacay, for now at least
> 
> 
> Kitty Cat!! where can i find pics of the nursery??
> 
> Bethany, how are u my love?
> 
> What's new tuts?? :flower:


Newbie hello:hugs::kiss:, im sorry about your pap sweetie i hope it clears up and your pass next one:thumbup:if not we are becoming cervix experts here me and sara that is are both minus a cervix chunk or two!!!!:haha::winkwink:




Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to have left you alone Addie. Baby Leo decided that I should have the appetite of a ... lion (get it? Leo? Lion? :winkwink:) I had to go and make two eggs, two pieces of toast, and two small turkey sausage patties. Oh and a small glass of orange juice. :munch: I scarfed it down and I feel deliciously heavy at the moment... that's the most I've eaten in one sitting in a long time! And here I am... without any test strips. :haha:
> 
> No worries and lol Leo the lion!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad u ate well! Dh and I are about to take a nap and will wake up in an hour pop pop corn and watch American Idol!:thumbup: I am so excited tomorrow is Friday and my kids were amazing today. One of them goes we must have done a great job u didn't give us one of ur looks today. I have this humerous yet serious face I give them when they r up to no good lol to let them know they need to change their behavior. Anyway after work I will watch the royal wedding :). Then Sat my hubby's aunt n uncle are flying in so were going to dinner with them I'm super excited my friend of 26 years will be at the dinner since she is marrying their son :) this is what happens when I am left alone I babble!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: We are all guilty of prattling here... especially when no one is on, never fear. :hugs:
> 
> That's so funny about your students! :haha: Sounds like you have a busy next couple of days! That sounds romantic already about your friend and cousin. :cloud9: I'm such a sap!
> 
> I hope to go hit some garage sales this weekend and enjoy the nice weather we have coming up- Sunday is supposed to be 70* :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your nap and eventual American Idol! :kiss:Click to expand...

Garage sales that would be fun can i come???? Are they the equivelent of car-boot sales??



HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?
> 
> Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the ingredients in Ensure, so I found a shake mix at Whole Foods that I'm really enjoying! Today's the first day I've actually barfed it up... Today's the first day I've barfed before noon. My past barfings have been all in the afternoon/evening. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweet turtle! :awww: I'm so sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish it would go away!! I'm only going to have one child. I don't want to do this again!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you remember what I said... my first pregnancy was so much worse in regards to the sickness than my second or even this one. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do remember... but the thought that there's even a chance I could be this sick and have a toddler makes me shiver. I'm an only child, so I'm a bit partial to the idea, anyhow :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course... but wait until you get baby fever again. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Baby fever hit me much harder the 2nd time round, with LO I wasn't like completely convinced that mothering was my thang:shrug: But for the second baby the desire was/is far, far stronger! Having realised what it is to love your own :baby:...and how much amazing fun they are!:cloud9: I heard too many stories about 'not having a life of your own' after baby and all that, don't know why I listened to that, it's all bollocks!Click to expand...

B, suc monkey words of wisdom i nuv you:kiss:!!! Have a lovely day in Paris hope you have your necklace on!!!:hugs:


ps.i just booked our flights for next saturday we fly at 06.00 and land at 09.50 in sunny almeria yipee :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Reece also has an overnight residential on tuesday and back at end of school wednesday , school thursday & friday and on his jollys again on sat!!! lucky boy!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

where you off to again april?
hope you have a lovely break sweetie


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wedding: Every one off to celebrate the wedding?


----------



## babyhopes2010

NO lol :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

oh my gosh I have really enjoyed watching the wedding. I cried when the boys arrived at the Abbey, they looked soooooo handsome and their mother would be so proud. And that little Aston Martin was aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadorable!


----------



## Mollykins

I just caught the last bit of the wedding... the Aston Martin bit that is. Though I didn't see all of her dress... what I did see was very pretty. 

Should I feel so spesh that I share my birthday with the royal wedding?


----------



## Mollykins

Yes, garage sales are like carboot sales. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my goodness, I just saw her dress. Gorge.


----------



## Sarachka

Happy Birthday Mollichka xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Happy Birthday Mollichka xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks sweets. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I am in need of an update. what's with the test strips, and is Logan now Leo?
> 
> Poor Luna! have u tried drinking Ensure for nutrients?
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the ingredients in Ensure, so I found a shake mix at Whole Foods that I'm really enjoying! Today's the first day I've actually barfed it up... Today's the first day I've barfed before noon. My past barfings have been all in the afternoon/evening. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, there went my lunch, too. I can't keep anything down today.... :growlmad: I'm at my wit's end... again!! I'm going to boycott eating. It only ends in barfing. What a waste.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sweet turtle! :awww: I'm so sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish it would go away!! I'm only going to have one child. I don't want to do this again!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you remember what I said... my first pregnancy was so much worse in regards to the sickness than my second or even this one. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do remember... but the thought that there's even a chance I could be this sick and have a toddler makes me shiver. I'm an only child, so I'm a bit partial to the idea, anyhow :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course... but wait until you get baby fever again. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Baby fever hit me much harder the 2nd time round, with LO I wasn't like completely convinced that mothering was my thang:shrug: But for the second baby the desire was/is far, far stronger! Having realised what it is to love your own :baby:...and how much amazing fun they are!:cloud9: I heard too many stories about 'not having a life of your own' after baby and all that, don't know why I listened to that, it's all bollocks!Click to expand...

I feel the same way, B - my DH and I are not partiers or anything like that and we are very relaxed and mellow. I think people who say your life is over are the type who like to go out or host big parties or whatever else and you can't exactly do that with a baby. We're very much looking forward to being parents and I'm pretty sure our day to day lives won't change too much. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

*MOLLY*!!! Happy Birthday! Way to sneak it up on us!! Add it to the front page, NOW!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I caught a bit of the wedding when I got up about an hour ago. Just caught a recap of her walking down the isle and their kiss and then saw them drive off in the car. SOOO cute. Love it. She looked amazing!

She's terribly thin, though ... I don't recall her being that thin. I guess it's a princess thing??


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I caught a bit of the wedding when I got up about an hour ago. Just caught a recap of her walking down the isle and their kiss and then saw them drive off in the car. SOOO cute. Love it. She looked amazing!
> 
> She's terribly thin, though ... I don't recall her being that thin. I guess it's a princess thing??

I saw her walking out. Her dress is very pretty but I must say I was expecting more. Her hair was not done even? She looked beautiful but I wasn't thinking WOW now that's a princess!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:shock: MOLLY! Sneaky little minx you! :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOLL!! :cake:


----------



## Mollykins

She is very skinny... I thought of that too. No, she didn't dress up very "royally" did she? It was all very simple. I feel a little weird that I liked her sister's dress more than hers. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> She is very skinny... I thought of that too. No, she didn't dress up very "royally" did she? It was all very simple. I feel a little weird that I liked her sister's dress more than hers. :haha:

Hope her sister gets married to prince Wills brother!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLLY!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :shock: MOLLY! Sneaky little minx you! :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOLL!! :cake:

:haha: Thank you. I wasn't going to say anything as I am not very into my own birthday, never have been, but Kit suggested that I should. :shrug: Just another day here... but as I said, I think I'm going to hit some garage sales this weekend. That'll be fun. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am not into birthdays either. I always say I am goig to go out with all my friends for my birthday and then I never plan it. They take me out for dinner but not as a big group. I go out with my hubby and my brothers and heir wives and girlfriends.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I am not into birthdays either. I always say I am goig to go out with all my friends for my birthday and then I never plan it. They take me out for dinner but not as a big group. I go out with my hubby and my brothers and heir wives and girlfriends.

I just go about my day as normal... of course, I don't always get calls/texts from my family saying Happy Birthday so... that may be the one difference. :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy Birthday :)


Iv just broked my toe :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy Birthday Molly :) Have a nice time at the garage sales :) and I watched the wedding because it was on the TV alread but didn't make any effort of watching it personally.


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> Happy Birthday :)
> 
> 
> Iv just broked my toe :cry:

:rofl: I'm sorry... I'm not laughing at your poor toe... but the post was funny. 

"Happy Birthday, I've broken my toe." :rofl: Oy, I've got the giggles. 

Now... tell me, what did you do to your poor piggy? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Happy Birthday Molly :) Have a nice time at the garage sales :) and I watched the wedding because it was on the TV alread but didn't make any effort of watching it personally.

Yes, I turned on the television this morning after sending off my DD to school and that's how I caught the Aston Martin bit. No effort forcibly made on my part either. How are you today Ginge a linge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm good thanks molly at OH's sisters looking after his niece for the weekend because his sister has gone to York with her OH.


----------



## LunaLady

I thought today was going to turn out alright... but alas, not so. Just barfed up everything... again!

Okay, I really mean it - I'm boycotting food. I'm not going to eat anything more today. I can't keep anything down!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I thought today was going to turn out alright... but alas, not so. Just barfed up everything... again!
> 
> Okay, I really mean it - I'm boycotting food. I'm not going to eat anything more today. I can't keep anything down!

I was just wondering that about you love. I saw that you disappeared and thought, "Uh oh... hope she's not off losing her breakfast." :nope: I really feel for you sweets. I hope it gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I thought today was going to turn out alright... but alas, not so. Just barfed up everything... again!
> 
> Okay, I really mean it - I'm boycotting food. I'm not going to eat anything more today. I can't keep anything down!
> 
> I was just wondering that about you love. I saw that you disappeared and thought, "Uh oh... hope she's not off losing her breakfast." :nope: I really feel for you sweets. I hope it gets better soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, deary. I am placing an order for these ridiculous 'seabands' right now. I'm going insane.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:rofl: it was on the door i caught my lickle toe on door when going into kitchen and it snapped back and now its all black and blue :(


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> :rofl: it was on the door i caught my lickle toe on door when going into kitchen and it snapped back and now its all black and blue :(

Ouch!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I thought she looked stunning!!! So fabulously beautiful and classic with no meringue going on:cloud9: And Monkey had a fabulous time, he's staying on for the meal and party tonight too:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







034-1.jpg
File size: 68.2 KB
Views: 3









037.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2









038.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2









039.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3









043.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I thought she looked stunning!!! So fabulously beautiful and classic with no meringue going on:cloud9: And Monkey had a fabulous time, he's staying on for the meal and party tonight too:thumbup:

BEST.
POST.
EVER!

I know what he's doing in pic #3 - he's trying to get those peanuts she smuggled down the aisle isn't he?!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I thought she looked stunning!!! So fabulously beautiful and classic with no meringue going on:cloud9: And Monkey had a fabulous time, he's staying on for the meal and party tonight too:thumbup:

Monkey's getting a bit fresh with the new bride eh? :haha: Glad all enjoyed themselves.


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLLY!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/disco-dance.gif

Hope you have a wonderful day and birthday weekend:hugs:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/disco-dance.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/disco-dance.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/disco-dance.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Clare ouchy for your toe. I hope it gets better soon xxxxxxx Have a random disco dancing smiley...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/disco-dance.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I thought she looked stunning!!! So fabulously beautiful and classic with no meringue going on:cloud9: And Monkey had a fabulous time, he's staying on for the meal and party tonight too:thumbup:
> 
> BEST.
> POST.
> EVER!
> 
> I know what he's doing in pic #3 - he's trying to get those peanuts she smuggled down the aisle isn't he?!Click to expand...

:rofl: Yes he mentioned to me she was smuggling his peanuts in her bra in case he got peckish during the ceremony:haha:

Actually I just got a text from Monkey, he said there were loads of bowls of peanuts (alongside the Royal crisps and the Twiglets of the Realm) at the champagne toast:thumbup: And that he's quite chuffed because he's sitting next to her at the meal tonight and is hoping that it's banana split for dessert:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is that Lady Phyllis Hermione-Hillside I see? You must be BnBing from your Iphone in the Palace loos?


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooo turtles
BnB acting up even on my phone! Had a fab day of patients and wedding. I agree, she looked stunning and elegant and beautiful. Not a meringue insight!
Molly, I can't do fancy colours and big font but imagine this huge and orange (don't know why orange but just go with it) : HAPPY BIRTHDAY you sneaky turtletonian! Big love on your special day
Luna, have you got access to homoeopathic remedies? If you do, look up Sepia, Nux vom, Phosphorus and ipecac and see which most closely fits and try it. Also try ginger capsules - like big doses
Hollly, luv the munkie!!
Esme went to the vet today. I had said to dh she needs some prednisolone but didn't know if she could have. Anyway, vet prescribed pred (nice connfirmation) and her appetite is much better and she seems a bit more alert. Hopefully she'll be able to walk soon


----------



## HollyMonkey

My best friend went to the same uni as Willy and studied the same subject, she was just a few years too early:dohh: I'm sure she could have married him and then I'd have been invited to the wedding:haha:

The only rather dubious thing I thought was the "antlers" hat of...Beatrice was it?:shrug: (Not very good on who's who :blush:)


----------



## TrinityMom

Tis indeed me B ... Blackberrying in the big :haha:
Saw monkey earlier and I'm afraid he may not feel too well in the morning. He seems to have overdone it a bit on the peanuts and the strawberries and cream


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lady Phyllis I've just noticed you're 11dpo, did you have unprotected sex during your fertile period at all? Honest answer please:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

It won't let me quote you!!!
No, we didn't do the deed during my fertile period at all. In fact we have only done it once since the d&c :blush: I have issues :nope:
It's taking an age to load each page so I'm signing off now
Ps: eugenie and beatrice both looked shocking but the antlers take the cake


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kmteehoo*, did you watch the wedding? Or are you Kate herself? (KateMiddleton...Katmidltoon...Kmdteehon..Kmteehoo- I can see where your name may have evolved from) I think we have a Royal in our midst!:dance:

Anyway I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did:hugs: My friend and I drank a bottle of champagne between us:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I went to the Kite Shop on the way home and it was fab but I didn't buy anything since they were pretty pricey so I need to think about it a bit more:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> It won't let me quote you!!!
> No, we didn't do the deed during my fertile period at all. In fact we have only done it once since the d&c :blush: I have issues :nope:
> It's taking an age to load each page so I'm signing off now
> Ps: eugenie and beatrice both looked shocking but the antlers take the cake

Yes the scraggy blue skirt was the other one wasn't it?! My what a bitch, but that's what Royal Weddings are for isn't it:shrug: Just wasn't much to bitch _about_ for the bride!:haha: Eugenie and Beatrice were probably paid loads of cash to wear hideous clothes to give the media something to be poisonous about! The Spencer Barbie Dolls were quite interesting too! And I didn't get to see Posh and Becks:shrug: Anyway nighty night Lady Phyllis:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Posh had a face on her that would have been better placed at a funeral. Miserable biatch that one.


----------



## Mollykins

The exhaustion! I can't seem to shake it. I fell asleep at 730pm woke at 9pm because my hips were killing me, took a 20 minute shower and then was back to sleep until 630am (with one wee break in the middle of the night). I've only just been awake for... we'll say, 6 hours and I want to sleep again! :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Antlers?! Bitchy women in _antlers?!?!_I think I'm glad I missed that! :argh:


----------



## Sarachka

What's not to love?!?!

https://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/apr2011/1/1/princess-beatrice-pic-getty-images-image-1-225099416.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

oh hiiiiiii codeine, I have missed you. Moma wuvs you.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> What's not to love?!?!
> 
> https://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/apr2011/1/1/princess-beatrice-pic-getty-images-image-1-225099416.jpg

_*Good grief!!!*_ What the blazes is THAT??? :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

you know this really has been a lovely day for our country, very proud to be British today. No one puts on a spectacle quite like London & our royal family. Love it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Posh had a face on her that would have been better placed at a funeral. Miserable biatch that one.

I can see why she's miserable though, I mean if there are 2 things I'd really hate to be, one is rich and the other is pregnant:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Posh had a face on her that would have been better placed at a funeral. Miserable biatch that one.
> 
> I can see why she's miserable though, I mean if there are 2 things I'd really hate to be, one is rich and the other is pregnant:shrug:Click to expand...

yup. girl has it rough. and a butt ugly husband!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> you know this really has been a lovely day for our country, very proud to be British today. No one puts on a spectacle quite like London & our royal family. Love it.

I've lived in France longer than England but I felt tearfully patriotic for England today when I got off the train in the heart of Paris- Holly had a big union jack flag over her in the pushchair and a lovely English lady all dressed in red white and blue stopped me and we had a chat and she told me she had asked her hotel if they could put the wedding on the tv especially:hugs: 

Oh and I just loved the horses and carriage when they came out the abbey, I was thinking they'd get into the cars again:dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

I cried so much today, at the beauty of it. Those boys are SO HANDSOME, their mother would have been so so proud today.

BUT the REAL question is which queen looked better? Elizabeth or Elton?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Posh had a face on her that would have been better placed at a funeral. Miserable biatch that one.
> 
> I can see why she's miserable though, I mean if there are 2 things I'd really hate to be, one is rich and the other is pregnant:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yup. girl has it rough. and a butt ugly husband!!Click to expand...

Maybe she's just found out that the 0.001% chance of error in her gender bending treatment has actually occured, and she's having another boy:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I cried so much today, at the beauty of it. Those boys are SO HANDSOME, their mother would have been so so proud today.
> 
> BUT the REAL question is which queen looked better? Elizabeth or Elton?!

:rofl:

Monkey kept licking the Queen to see if it was real banana flavour. France 2, the TV channel who was doing the coverage over here, zoomed in on Elton more than Elizabeth! I think they were intrigued by his purple spectacles:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddy-byes girls.:kiss: I leave you with pics of Hollinka, Princess of the Paris Rail Network, on our way to watch the wedding this morning...

XXXXXXX Sleep well allXXXXXXXX Sweet dreams of the day Accessorize make an affordable replica of Beatrice's hat
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 1









025.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Holly :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ladies! 

I'm on my holidays... Having a lovely time, Adam hates flying did I tell you? So this morning on the plane Erin started crying and Adam did pretty much :shrug: we nearly didn't get here :nope: I hope she's ok on the way home... 

Anyway, I reckon as I'm responsible for someone elses 2 year old it's not gonna be much of a holiday... I watched some of the wedding, but missed the bit where they announced the dress designer! Does anyone know? 

Sarachka glad you liked your card :D couldn't resist :lol: 

Molly you are a sneaky turtle! Happy birthday :happydance: and to me, if you're tired on your birthday, you can go to sleep! It's your day! No mail for you? 

Hayley - glad to see you back :) hope alls well in your world... 

Ginge enjoy the babysitting I'm in the same boat! Hopefully I'll get to relax at some point... 

Luna sorry you are still sick :sick: 

:hi: Trin glad you are back! Hope your piglet feels better soon and starts walking :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> I'm on my holidays... Having a lovely time, Adam hates flying did I tell you? So this morning on the plane Erin started crying and Adam did pretty much :shrug: we nearly didn't get here :nope: I hope she's ok on the way home...
> 
> Anyway, I reckon as I'm responsible for someone elses 2 year old it's not gonna be much of a holiday... I watched some of the wedding, but missed the bit where they announced the dress designer! Does anyone know?
> 
> Sarachka glad you liked your card :D couldn't resist :lol:
> 
> Molly you are a sneaky turtle! Happy birthday :happydance: and to me, if you're tired on your birthday, you can go to sleep! It's your day! No mail for you?
> 
> Hayley - glad to see you back :) hope alls well in your world...
> 
> Ginge enjoy the babysitting I'm in the same boat! Hopefully I'll get to relax at some point...
> 
> Luna sorry you are still sick :sick:
> 
> :hi: Trin glad you are back! Hope your piglet feels better soon and starts walking :flower:

Nope, no mail... though it did strike me that that would make my birthday just lovely to have received some turtle mail. Unfortunately, the post is rarely of the same mind as I am. :shrug: 

I'm sorry, I do not know who the dress designer is. I will google just now...

"Kate Middleton arrived at Westminster Abbey on Friday wearing a long-sleeved wedding dress with English and French Chantilly lace appliqué bodice, satin gazar pleated skirt and nine-foot train by Sarah Burton of Alexander McQueen. Her bridal look included a full veil, a Cartier tiara borrowed from the Queen and a small bouquet of white blooms. Her hair was styled half-up, half-down."


----------



## addie25

HI ladies! I just got home from the movies. I went to see Water 4 Elephants. Very good movie but you were correct, the animal abuse was more than I could take. I was glad about the elephants retaliation!!!!! When Rob Pattinson came on screen for the 1st time in the movie girls started screaming LOL!!!! 

Anyway, looks like I am talking to myself. It stinks that I am at work when most of you are at home and I am at home when you are all going to bed. :dohh: I try and check during the day but cant keep up a convo that way. Hopefully talk to you all tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HI ladies! I just got home from the movies. I went to see Water 4 Elephants. Very good movie but you were correct, the animal abuse was more than I could take. I was glad about the elephants retaliation!!!!! When Rob Pattinson came on screen for the 1st time in the movie girls started screaming LOL!!!!
> 
> Anyway, looks like I am talking to myself. It stinks that I am at work when most of you are at home and I am at home when you are all going to bed. :dohh: I try and check during the day but cant keep up a convo that way. Hopefully talk to you all tomorrow. :thumbup:

I know how you feel, I'm usually prattling to myself at odd hours of the day and then go to bed too early and miss all the good jokes:nope: See ya later, sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I thought she looked stunning!!! So fabulously beautiful and classic with no meringue going on:cloud9: And Monkey had a fabulous time, he's staying on for the meal and party tonight too:thumbup:

:haha:love it and glad to hear you wore your necklace :hugs:

have alovely holiday jaynie

whats everyone doing today?

congrats luna on your peachy!!!

and MOlly happy beleted birthday :kiss::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> I'm on my holidays... Having a lovely time, Adam hates flying did I tell you? So this morning on the plane Erin started crying and Adam did pretty much :shrug: we nearly didn't get here :nope: I hope she's ok on the way home...
> 
> Anyway, I reckon as I'm responsible for someone elses 2 year old it's not gonna be much of a holiday... I watched some of the wedding, but missed the bit where they announced the dress designer! Does anyone know?
> 
> Sarachka glad you liked your card :D couldn't resist :lol:
> 
> Molly you are a sneaky turtle! Happy birthday :happydance: and to me, if you're tired on your birthday, you can go to sleep! It's your day! No mail for you?
> 
> Hayley - glad to see you back :) hope alls well in your world...
> 
> Ginge enjoy the babysitting I'm in the same boat! Hopefully I'll get to relax at some point...
> 
> Luna sorry you are still sick :sick:
> 
> :hi: Trin glad you are back! Hope your piglet feels better soon and starts walking :flower:

Oh that's good I was worried you wouldn't have any BnB connection on holiday! Anyway we can just shout at one another since we're in the same country now:flower: By the way you're not allowed to pass through Paris without informing me, Turtle clause no. 676453437699:thumbup:

Oh and my DH is flying phobic, (I nearly wrote that as phlying fobic :dohh:) and I'm not in theory but when I fly with him he makes me all nervous too, with his sweating and trembling! Hence holidays in Brittany:shrug:

Have fun, even though you're babysitting:thumbup: Amuse toi bien!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> whats everyone doing today?

Off to babyswimmers on the bicycle in a mo and then DH is picking LO up when we've finished and I'm staying on at the pool to swim 3000m and then have a sauna and steambath and a go on the rowing machine if I can be bothered. Especially can't wait for the steambath:cloud9: Then a relaxing afternoon probably knitting and gardening and this evening we're invited to friends for dinner:thumbup:No babysitter though so we're taking the travelcot for Blondiepants:crib:

What you and Reece up to today?

I'm just having really nice coffee here:coffee: And I slept really well last night:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I felt like Crunchie and her DH last night, we were meant to be having this couple over at ours this evening but the lady called last night to see if we minded coming to theirs since there was some problem with her son being dropped off late there or something, and DH and I were like, Fab!:yipee: We don't have to cook or wash-up and we just get served nice things to eat and drink!:blush:

:shhh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies, this british Holly woke me at 6:20 am :dohh: and is dressed had breakfast and has bounced around on the trampoline while the washing got pegged out :) now shes happily playing with her peppa princess castle :)


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning my darlings. This morning seems a little lame without a royal wedding to watch.


----------



## Sarachka

Turtles! Can i ask yall a favour? Please could you just take one minute to vote for REILEY via this link?

https://www.redcarpetcompetition.com/scranton.html

she's the niece of my friend I went to Ukraine with. Reiley hosts loads of events and shows to raise money for children with cancer etc, it would seriously only take a few seconds for you to vote.


----------



## new mummy2010

sarachka i have voted for Reiley, what a doll and a beautiful song very ambitious young lady and very grounded with it 

well today i have been up early thanks to miss tallula pants wanting wee wees and OH stalking me from the other side of the bed!!!!! I have done a load of washing and pegged it out another on as we speak!!! We have been to town queued in the hidiously long post office queue for OH's car tax, went to buy our sun creams and toiletries and then off to supermarket for food shopping. Mum is picking me up when she finishes work to go buy some milk for bebe as my fave is on offer and also another bikini for my melons to fit in as mine are all way to small now for my jugs !!! I think we are off to buy the crib and bedding for nate too so super excited !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Thought it would be interesting to see how much i have grown!!!!




First one is umm not sure but my first one:thumbup:(i will check after!!)









second one is from 20w week!!! (cant remember the days now !!!)













third one is this week 25w +3














Soooo look at they :winkwink: do you know im sure i had posted more than three but can only find three on laptop:shrug:


----------



## addie25

I love the bump pics!!!!! DH wanted to do that last time but I was 2 tired and kept forgetting. Next time we will take a bump pic every week since I am determined to enjoy my next pregnancy!

Today I m goin to breakfast with a friend I have known since I am 8 we spend a lot of time together. After breakfast a lovely walk with my mom and dogs!!!! Finally selecting an outfit for tonights dinner since we have to dress up to go to this restaurant. I am excited to c dh aunt and uncle they r awesome people and of course my friend of 26 years and dh cousin will be attending.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi all:flower: 

Sounds like you have a lovely day planned *Hayley*:thumbup: And lovely bump pics too:cloud9: I recently grumpily deleted a pic I took at 4 weeks with my last beanie which I was so sure was going to stick, thinking I'd do one each week for each fruit:cry:

*Sarachka* I'll vote for your girl in a mo:thumbup:

I'm really pleased because Holly really enjoyed baby swimmers today, she's not liked it so much recently, having a scaredy phase, but today we played with some rings and she was very happy:hugs: Then DH picked her up and I stayed on and did my 3000m, then just 10mins on the rowing machine before really enjoying myself with sauna and hammam:haha: 

Then home on the bike, lunch, and then just when I thought I'd get some reading/knitting/gardening done, DH begged me to go cycling with him and the boys. No peace for the wicked! So we went into the forest in hot sunshine and came back in torrential thunder and rain:rofl: At least clever mummy had taken the rain cover for LO!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 0









002.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have a great evening *Addie*- better go and get LO fed and myself spruced up for our evening out, do you think they'd mind if I went in pyjamas? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

BONSOIR JAYNIE!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0032.gif Getting some nice cheese and wine down your gullet?https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/joconde.gif

I'm off when my nails are dry, me done fancy varnish, the one I bought for my wedding\\:D/ Looking forward to being given lots of nice food and wine too:happydance:

HAVE LOVELY EVENINGS/REST OF DAYS EVERYONE!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ho Bethany! Bon soir :D we had a cooked tea tonight but went in to Perpignan and there was a Market there that we bought lovely fromage from and being with Adam fussy pants we've had to buy what they call down here 'American bread' (sliced and soft boo) but yes the weather was glorious today and we have a great view of the Pyrenees and glad that Adam could see it (I've been here before) :happydance: so all is good in the world! 

Hayley - love the bump comparisons :thumbup: hope you enjoyed your day with mum and bikini/holiday shopping! 

Ginge glad you are having fun with Holly! I am having too much fun with Erin (if you've seen the photos/videos you'll know :lol:) 

Molly thanks. I wanted to know cause I was betting with my friend. She bet rodarte and I went for McQueen... :yipee: I win a drink! Hope you had a lovely birthday, did you? 

B hope you've enjoyed dinner, I read your email only today :thumbup: no worries. I loved sending it and seeing hollinka's little face... :cloud9: 

:hi: kit! I see you...


----------



## firstbaby25

Just me kit and crunch my mum's oh is watching the kennedy's not.a.fan :ignore:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie loved the vid of Erin,.

How is Adam feeling about the return flight?

Can I pop over tomorrow for a drink outside?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka sorry I missed you sweets. And I seen that you were bored. I went to bed at 11 as I am Erin's woman of the hour and she fell asleep so early that I knew we'd be in for an early morning. However I am very tired and less than impressed that my my has locked her bedroom door what an idiot. I didn't think that I'd be the only one looking after Erin to be honest... 

Anyway I babble. The loneliness has got to me :S


----------



## Sarachka

https://data.whicdn.com/images/9164063/z211358540_large.jpg?1303745773

Good Morning my lovers!!!!

I'm up bright and early bc OH shut the cat in the lounge last night when he came home without realising it, and she's crapped on my mat. The Cat Shat on the Mat! So that's awesome to wake up to. He's still fast asleep in bed.

I have GOT to think of something to do today, alone. I am going stirr crazy. I hate being at work but I am 1000000% fed up of being in my house alone. OH has got some work at the moment which is really really good for us financially, but I'm alone even more than usual. I hope he can spare me some time on my birthday.

Now, OH owes me quite a bit of money and he's been able to pay me back a bit of it this week so I don't know if I should do the sensible thing of putting it in the bank, OR I could hope on a train to Cambridge or London or Leicester and have a bit of a shopping day. Hmmmm not sure. Would much rather be in *the south of france, a parisian village, south africa or New Jersey!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie* my cousin lives in Perpignan so next year we'll try to arrange it so we can meet up! That 'Harry's' bread is disgusting, my DSS's like it, with an inch of Nutella of course, and I only eat it in cases of EXTREME hunger and empty cupboard syndrome:sick: Just had crackers with Kiri and JAYNIEBRANSTON:thumbup: And tonight I will have CRUNCHORLICKS:thumbup:

We all woke up late-ish, 9am, after getting home at 1am, really nice evening and LO was very obliging and slept in the travel cot at their place, but we couldn't fold it back up when we left so have to go and collect it sometime:dohh: Bunch of drunk fumbling adults all trying to fold the thing at 1am, and the sober one, my DH because he was driving, is hopeless at that sort of thing so we had to leave it:shrug: 

Then this morning I exchanged my mermaid's tail for gazelle legs and went for a gorge run in the forest for an hour and a quarter, without pushchair, very liberating! The forest smelt delicious after the rain storm yesterday, with the sun back out. AND I saw my sports doctor, the one I quite fancy, out running with his ipod. (and not his wife:haha:) So I said hello and blushed a bit and ran a bit faster while we crossed paths:blush:

Hollinka wants me to play...XXXXXXXXXXXX Happy Sundays allXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Only me again!

Thought that came to me concerning *Sarachka*- any sign of the :witch: yet? Shouldn't she have arrived by now, nudge nudge wink wink? And if you book in advance eurostar tickets can be quite cheap and I'd put you up and feed you if you wanted to visit:hugs:

*Jaynie* where's the Erin video?:shrug:

And I hope America is ok? They were very quiet last night:shrug:

And Trin and Kit and Crunchie I miss you:cry:

I've decided to abandon my Russian learning for the moment, I keep going back to it but I can't concentrate enough with LO around so I'm going to return to Italian:thumbup: Much easier with my current mummy pea sized smidge of a brain since it's really close to French. I read the first chapter of a new Italian book yesterday, ('new' as in 'been sitting unread on my shelf for 6yrs':haha:) so I will try to read a bit more of it today. And just 2 more colours on the border to go for the Ukranian blanket:thumbup: I got side-tracked the other week with bloodtests and scans so didn't get as much done as I'd hoped but I took it on all my train rides last week and did a fair bit to catch up:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey Holly,

yeah the witch arrived Wednesday and was made worse by my little hospital jaunt the day before. All finished now though 

It's seriously windy here today! I can hear the leaves etc blowing outside. 

OH just called me and told me to go into town and buy myself something nice for my birthday. Hmmmm. Maybe I will!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bon appetit lasses:munch: I'm off to get the barbecue going, DH has just got home from cycling. He looks sexy in his lycra kit, rather pleased he's my husband:cloud9::friends::sex:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey Holly,
> 
> yeah the witch arrived Wednesday and was made worse by my little hospital jaunt the day before. All finished now though
> 
> It's seriously windy here today! I can hear the leaves etc blowing outside.
> 
> OH just called me and told me to go into town and buy myself something nice for my birthday. Hmmmm. Maybe I will!

BUY YOURSELF A KITE!:happydance: That will make me 'so proud and jealous of you' since there's no wind here today and I want to go kite flying:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And pants for AF, I was harbouring optimistic thoughts


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just put these little treasures on the barbie (Veggies avert your eyes) Chicken and peppers and onion and herbes de provence. Nom Nom. Salad and greeny beans to match:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

When* Kit* goes quiet now I think it's because she's having her baby! She's creeping up to term so! Then again if she's anything like her sister....:wacko:


----------



## addie25

Good morning (afternoon) I just came back from a morning walk with my friend and her daughter. Waiting for DH to wake up I am so bored!!! Maybe I will go food shopping.......:shrug: Orrr maybe I will wake DH up.....:shrug: Maybe Ill call my brothers and wake them up and see if they want to play softball.....:shrug: so many options and I bet I do not do any of them bc I am so lazy this morning. If I had a horse I would be out riding him/her thats for sure!!!! I WAS NEVER 2 LAZY FOR THAT WHEN I RODE.....Now I am just talking to myself since no one is on.:dohh:


----------



## addie25

I went food shopping :thumbup: I may even clean my car!!!!


----------



## addie25

tumbleweed


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- So sweet of your OH to help you decide... go buy yourself a present! You know you'll love it! :haha: Oh and that pic of the waffles... scrummy is the word I believe. :thumbup: (Ooo, and sorry your cat shat on the mat- horrible thing but makes a good rhyme!) 

Holly- I'm glad you had such a good time last night as well as a lovely run this morning. I enjoy getting outside and letting the wind clear the cobwebs of my brain... especially after a night of fun like yours. :flower: Oh and that chicken looks so yummy. :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

I got my new meter and test strips yesterday but I didn't check the post until 8pm! :dohh: In my defense, I wasn't expecting it for days and days. :yipee: for getting it all early though! 

I tested it out (the new meter) and all was well and how it should be. This one came with the glucose control liquid :thumbup: My fasting levels this morning were 110 so I wonder if I got up in the middle of the night and squirreled some sweets. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I am glad everything came out good!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been invited to the cinema tonight by my baby swimmers friend!:happydance: 
Oo Molly that's quite high, you've been sleep eating again!:munch::haha:

Do you like my roses? I cut them from the garden:smug:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is my dog having sex with my cat:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lettuce. I've picked one for dinner tonight. And chickens, the little brown speckly one is Hollinka's chicken, hatched from an egg brought back from Devon. The chickens are not for dinner:haha:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka- So sweet of your OH to help you decide... go buy yourself a present! You know you'll love it! :haha: Oh and that pic of the waffles... scrummy is the word I believe. :thumbup: (Ooo, and sorry your cat shat on the mat- horrible thing but makes a good rhyme!)
> 
> Holly- I'm glad you had such a good time last night as well as a lovely run this morning. I enjoy getting outside and letting the wind clear the cobwebs of my brain... especially after a night of fun like yours. :flower: Oh and that chicken looks so yummy. :munch:

Thanks Mollz, yeah there's nothing like a run to blow the cobwebs away!
Glad your monitor arrived safely:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :wave:

Sorry I've been so MIA..we've ended up with unexpected visitors (yes, despite the bomb site that my house is :wacko:) and that's why I've not been about. I've been trying to keep up though by sneaking on when people are showering etc..trying not to be rude y'know.

Anyway, hope to be back soon to give you all a virtual cuddle..

Lots of love and hope everyone is having/has had a sooper luverly weekend :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I spy with my little eye something beginning with M....




Moomin! :holly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I've been so MIA..we've ended up with unexpected visitors (yes, despite the bomb site that my house is :wacko:) and that's why I've not been about. I've been trying to keep up though by sneaking on when people are showering etc..trying not to be rude y'know.
> 
> Anyway, hope to be back soon to give you all a virtual cuddle..
> 
> Lots of love and hope everyone is having/has had a sooper luverly weekend :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::flower:

Hello lovely:hugs: Mainly me you've had to keep up with, prattling away to myself:haha: Could have heard a pin drop on the thread this weekend! Hope you've had a good time and your guests waited on you:flower:
Catch yoooo later:kiss:XXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you pregnant Moomin?:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I've been invited to the cinema tonight by my baby swimmers friend!:happydance:
> Oo Molly that's quite high, you've been sleep eating again!:munch::haha:
> 
> Do you like my roses? I cut them from the garden:smug:

Ay... I think I must have been. Especially since my OH lifted the towel on the batch of brownies that was made last night and _apparently_ there is a bitty sliver missing. :blush:

I LOVE your roses! Very beautiful and not the over-commercialized red ones! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I've been so MIA..we've ended up with unexpected visitors (yes, despite the bomb site that my house is :wacko:) and that's why I've not been about. I've been trying to keep up though by sneaking on when people are showering etc..trying not to be rude y'know.
> 
> Anyway, hope to be back soon to give you all a virtual cuddle..
> 
> Lots of love and hope everyone is having/has had a sooper luverly weekend :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::flower:

You are such a courteous turtle! :hugs: I hope you are enjoying your visit. How's the swelling? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Are you pregnant Moomin?:bfp::bfp::bfp:

That would be spectacular!!! :happydance: Tell us it's so Moomin! Tell us it's so!


----------



## Sarachka

evening all!

I bought two shirts from H & M, some sunglasses from Accessorize and a perfume from Next. For a while I'd only spent £3 on the perfume from Next and knew OH would kill me if I only bought myself that.


----------



## new mummy2010

Just popping in so very tired but but but must tell you I have been to purchase my pram + carseat ,crib,crib bedding and lots of bits and bobs was very exciting !!!

Sounds like you had a constructive ashopping trip sara 

Kit hello hope you too have had a good weekend guests and all !!

Bethany lovely pics and I want a yummo cracker and chicken kebab nom nom!!

Molly + addie mucheous loveo xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well i'm all done babysitting and now i'm back home with OH relaxing! Hope everyone one is ok, have we heard from LittleSpy and moomin at all? Hope they are ok :)

Molly it seems your baby has a sweet tooth :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I've been so MIA..we've ended up with unexpected visitors (yes, despite the bomb site that my house is :wacko:) and that's why I've not been about. I've been trying to keep up though by sneaking on when people are showering etc..trying not to be rude y'know.
> 
> Anyway, hope to be back soon to give you all a virtual cuddle..
> 
> Lots of love and hope everyone is having/has had a sooper luverly weekend :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::flower:

Hi kitty cat :wave: hope you are having fun with your visitors! I've missed chatting with u, as I've been a little MIA as well. :blush: Hope all is rosy with you and :yellow:

:kiss:


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles! Back from a very long day with my friend and her daughter. Now I am on the couch resting with DH and (nikki cat) We are deciding on dinner. I am way 2 tired to cook so I am guessing we will order in.


----------



## Mollykins

Hello ladies- 

Hayley! How exciting to go and buy all that baby stuffins! 

Ginge- Glad you are finally at home relaxing. That must feel wonderful. :cloud9:

Addie- It finally hit above 60* here... we are experiencing a very warm 71*. I think we will be going out for dinner. :thumbup:

Newbie! What to say? I :hugs: you. 

Sarachka- Any pics??? :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Molly I know today was a beautiful day!!!!!

Tomorrow if any of them contact me (since that seems to be an issue) I will find out if I start IVF Tuesday. Please cross fingers that works out and I can start this week!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Fingers and toes are firmly crossed for you dear. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Fingers crossed Addie!!

:hi: Hey Moll! :hugs: What are u up to today? I'm enjoying a lazy Sunday at home, after a busy day yesterday. I'm trying to decide what to cook for dinner. I went to a Pampered Chef party on Friday and I want to make the homemade salsa and chicken fajitas that they made, but I have a feeling DH will prefer something a little heartier! :dohh: Decisions, decisions!


----------



## addie25

HI everyone. I am off to bed in a bit. It is early (9pm) but I just want tomorrow to come and I am very tired as well. My mom and MIL said I should stop stressing and just go in on Tuesday and start IVF. My IVF doctor would not tell me to start if it was a bad idea. If I hear back from lab and they say they are still testing the probes then I will go in on Tuesday tell my doctor this and see what he says. If he says start IVF bc they will be done by the time he takes out embryos then ill just do as he says. Who am I to argue with a doctor who has been doing this for years.


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- We enjoyed our sunny day by spending about 2 hours or so roller blading and scootering. Well... I walked because I'm not allowed to participate but it was still nice. :) Then we had a bit of a break and refreshments at home before we went off to run an errand and then we played outside some more, had dinner and played some more, THEN... it was shower time for the girls and now... in about 2 minutes... BED TIME FOR BABIES! :thumbup: 

Addie- All will be well and will happen when it's suppose to. :hugs: You will have that little :baby: soon. 

All right Holly- I did as you asked... I had a high carb meal. We made cheeseburgers and potatoes... I even bought a regular sick:) soda pop. 1.5 hours later my level was 128 and at 2 hours it was 124. Not too awful right? I know it's 4 over but it's only 4. :shrug: Plus, this isn't my normal diet so I am feeling pretty good about it. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

Gosh another quiet night on BnB. I'll try to keep this message nice and short so as not to disturb the silence:shhh:

Lovely purchases *Sarachka* and *Newmummy*:thumbup: £3 sounds like a bargain for perfume but you were right to get more stuff!:happydance:

*Addie* just try to relax and let the doc's get everything sorted and follow their instructions- it really won't be long now and you don't want to do anything in haste that will take you one step forward and two steps back. It's very exciting stuff though so I can understand your impatience:hugs:

*Ginge* and *Newbie*:hi: Shame I missed you last night, I enjoyed the cinema though, saw "Et Soudain Tout Le Monde Me Manque"- it was great, funny and weepy. Hugs to you both:hugs:

*Molly* that doesn't look too disasterous, it's not way over, as you say just 4 and that could be monitor error:shrug: At least you can keep a beady eye on it now with the large range of bloodtesting equipment you've suddenly aquired! You can test with 2 monitors soon and compare results:haha: If it's consistently over though you might want to plug for early screening, since healthy stuff like fruit and milk and cereals etc are sugary too- I would but then I'm fussy like that:blush: But it's deffo not "through the roof" so you're right not to panic, and it was high carb! Rollerblading outing sounds like it was fun, even though you could only watch!!

Well I won't prattle to myself today, I'll prattle to Holly instead:haha: See you later girls, Good Luck at work to all the working turtles and enjoy your SAHM/SAHM2B status all others:flower::hugs::bunny:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning B, tis bank holiday again today so no work for me yipee and then 4 days at work and holidays on saturday whoo hoo going to be a brown mummy to be!!!

I will post pics of my purchases soon 

Has everyone heard about osama bin laden ?? Good ridence I say !!


----------



## Crunchie

Indeed newmummy ! Bank holiday toot toot 

I am today watching the men in my life lay a patio .... I do love supervising !!!

8 days till my scan ! Yipppppeeeeee


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey yes I just came on to say I'd just put the radio on and heard the big news! I wonder if it isn't too late already though:shrug:

Yay for scan Crunch!:bunny:

The holiday was yesterday here:dohh: How crap is that for my DH?!

I'm looking at Kite porn on the internet, I so want a new fancy kite but can't afford one. Do you think the bank will lend me some money to buy a new kite?:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtle doves
I see we're all on holiday today :happydance: our holiday was actually yesterday (whixh was also our 12 year anniversary) but because it was a sunday we get today off
I was called out at 1 on sunday morning to drive out to Mntunzini which is about 2 hours up the coast to deliver a baby. It's her 3rd and I was with her 3 years ago for her second :) the birth went so beautifully and baby just slipped out into the water. Such a beautiful, healing experience for her. Her second was really overdue and we battled to get her into labour. Then we literally had to dive to catch the baby in the passage as she was on her way to the loo! Anyway, she has 2 girls and this one is a boy and there was such a sense of pride that she was giving her husband a son
Got home around 9.30 and then went to see Water for Elephants and went out for sushi and then went to bed at 4
That's my story :) now I'll catch up


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh, and AF hasn't shown up yet. Hope I'm not all irregular after the dnc


----------



## babyhopes2010

Today i shall mainly BE A PLUM!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh! and .... 

*GOOD RIDDANCE OSAMA BIN LADEN!!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

https://i.imgur.com/b5rvz.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

this made me lol:

&#8206;"Sources say that Obama will also announce a 50 state tour where he will high-five the shit out of everyone in America."


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello loverlies:rain:

*Jaynie* I hope you've got better weather in The South than we have here! Pissing it down today so I've been reading my Italian book all day and have nearly finished it:happydance: (It's only 105 pages long though) And in between reading I've been listening to Italian radio, I chose a station from Rome since that's where by friend and her hubby are from so I'll understand the accent and dialect a bit better. It's good to get back into it, I like language learning and Italian is so beautiful:cloud9:

Hollinka's been playing with her rainyday indoor toys, but we did go to the park this morning before the rain came:p She's such a poppet. I read some Italian out loud to her, very badly since I'm crap at it, but she was most entertained. She knew it wasn't French or English and kept giggling. Poor thing, I guess I shouldn't confuse her :awww:

So not many adventures except cerebral ones today, and I ordered a copy of _*Il Vento nei Salici*_ on the Internet- The Wind in the Willows!!! Much cheaper than a kite! Whenever I look up the Italian bookshop that I'm a member of I have to trawl through lots of Irritable Bowel Syndrome hits first since it's called IBS:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

So after my epic fail of spoiling myself yesterday, I am on the verge of buying a Kinect for the xBox


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and for *Molly* and *Luna* and any other blood sugar people- I had a scare today and did a glucose test- I couldn't be bothered to cook at lunchtime so on the way back from the park I went to the bakery and got this massive very sugary unlevened white bread Greek style sandwich, the last time I ate one was when I was 8 months pregnant with GD and it was a *big* mistake, my bloods were at 156 two hours later:shock:I hadn't dared eat one since! So today I ate my treat lunch then was on the sofa reading while LO had her nap. I started feeling really sleepy and had a sudden panic about diabetes and it being my lunch causing the sleepiness like it would have done when I had GD- So I did a test at 1h30 and it was 103 and at 2hrs after 89. Phew!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So after my epic fail of spoiling myself yesterday, I am on the verge of buying a Kinect for the xBox

What's a Kinect?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ladies! 

Been for a bike ride to la roque DES Alberts t'was dreamy :cloud9: up the mountains and seen some spectacular views. I didn't take my camera in case I misplaced it bit I really wish I did! So I could share with you all... But yes. We're off to a restaurant in a place called Elne with more spectacular views and mum is having Erin for the night :happydance: we've pretty much just had her the whole time including two 5 o clock get ups! It's our last night and I have to get on a flight with scared-y cats. Did I tell you that at first, on the way, I thought Erin was going to scream the plane down and she kept saying she wanted to get off the Plane :sick: turns out she was knackered and definitely not scared of flying as she fell asleep as we were practically horizontal for take off! Fingers crossed for a nice flight. Like you B the fact that he is scared gets me nervous. I always think if the plane did come down we'd be the only people on the plane falling out! As everybody else said their goodbyes etc etc! 

Ginge, glad you are home me and Adam can't wait for a lie in!! 

Kit enjoy your guests come back soon :flower: 

Molly your day yesterday sounds ideal! I like the 'fun' exercise, not a massive fan of exercise for exercise sake. :hugs:

Hayley glad you are enjoying your time off and the like -Adam is off now for a while! Boo. I doubt my mum and her OH will let me have so much time off! Boo :sad2: definitely having his birthday off. Defo. 

Sarachka if my OH had sent me out for birthday presents I would have definitely spent more than you! :rofl: 

Nice to see you about newbie :D it's been a while! 
Everyone else- hope you are enjoying your Monday's. This is definitely an essay...

With bin laden and all Adam thinks that our plane is coming down :haha: silly mare!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Today i shall mainly BE A PLUM!!!! :wohoo:

YAY FOR PLUM!:yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

I want to learn more languages too :) I like French and when I'm here my knowledge comes back some especially 'tourist-y' language that we get taught in schools! I had a Spanish thing for the iPod but I couldn't stop it coming on when I wanted to listen to music! Holly will be super languages bebe if you carry on with her... It's not raining here but also not that nice either :shrug: we will be donning jeans for our evening meal! Defo. It's gone sooo fast and I am glad that Erin has enjoyed herself. Really getting nervous about the flight now with these two in tow. We'll be like you B it's not worth it for me to get on a flight with Adam! We'll be campers extraordinaires we both like it there is no plane involved etc etc!


----------



## addie25

Well they hit a bump n need more cell samples from dh n I so can't start ivf tomorrow and I'm trying not to b but I'm really down. Y do we always have to hit bumps. N the longer ivf is put off the longer my dh surgery is put off. He is always in pain n can't smell or breath out his nose n can't get surgery till after ivf bc steroids needed for surgery kills sperm.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Well they hit a bump n need more cell samples from dh n I so can't start ivf tomorrow and I'm trying not to b but I'm really down. Y do we always have to hit bumps. N the longer ivf is put off the longer my dh surgery is put off. He is always in pain n can't smell or breath out his nose n can't get surgery till after ivf bc steroids needed for surgery kills sperm.

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Been for a bike ride to la roque DES Alberts t'was dreamy :cloud9: up the mountains and seen some spectacular views. I didn't take my camera in case I misplaced it bit I really wish I did! So I could share with you all... But yes. We're off to a restaurant in a place called Elne with more spectacular views and mum is having Erin for the night :happydance: we've pretty much just had her the whole time including two 5 o clock get ups! It's our last night and I have to get on a flight with scared-y cats. Did I tell you that at first, on the way, I thought Erin was going to scream the plane down and she kept saying she wanted to get off the Plane :sick: turns out she was knackered and definitely not scared of flying as she fell asleep as we were practically horizontal for take off! Fingers crossed for a nice flight. Like you B the fact that he is scared gets me nervous. I always think if the plane did come down we'd be the only people on the plane falling out! As everybody else said their goodbyes etc etc!
> 
> Ginge, glad you are home me and Adam can't wait for a lie in!!
> 
> Kit enjoy your guests come back soon :flower:
> 
> Molly your day yesterday sounds ideal! I like the 'fun' exercise, not a massive fan of exercise for exercise sake. :hugs:
> 
> Hayley glad you are enjoying your time off and the like -Adam is off now for a while! Boo. I doubt my mum and her OH will let me have so much time off! Boo :sad2: definitely having his birthday off. Defo.
> 
> Sarachka if my OH had sent me out for birthday presents I would have definitely spent more than you! :rofl:
> 
> Nice to see you about newbie :D it's been a while!
> Everyone else- hope you are enjoying your Monday's. This is definitely an essay...
> 
> With bin laden and all Adam thinks that our plane is coming down :haha: silly mare!

Wow that sounds fab, the mountain visit:thumbup: 
You'll be fine on the flight, especially since they'll up security. They've warned British Nationals abroad to be extra vigilant, I'll just pretend to be French! At least I'm not crossing Paris with a Union Jack on the pushchair today to watch the Royal Wedding:wacko: When I was at the British School here there were times like this where they abolished the school uniform for a few weeks so as not to create little navy targets, they may do so just as a precaution since the repercussions are unknown :shrug:
Enjoy the restaurant, sounds beautiful:cloud9::munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I want to learn more languages too :) I like French and when I'm here my knowledge comes back some especially 'tourist-y' language that we get taught in schools! I had a Spanish thing for the iPod but I couldn't stop it coming on when I wanted to listen to music! Holly will be super languages bebe if you carry on with her... It's not raining here but also not that nice either :shrug: we will be donning jeans for our evening meal! Defo. It's gone sooo fast and I am glad that Erin has enjoyed herself. Really getting nervous about the flight now with these two in tow. We'll be like you B it's not worth it for me to get on a flight with Adam! We'll be campers extraordinaires we both like it there is no plane involved etc etc!

:rofl:I had that with an old MP3 player, I couldn't get rid of the complete set of Harrap's Learn Italian CD's I'd put on it in a fit of enthusiasm. It used to drive me mad when I was having a fantastic time on my bike out on the open road, listening to groovypoovy music and then some bloody Italian role play would come on:dohh:
My mum and dad have a camper van and are currently in Cornwall, you could start early retirement with Adam and get a camper van like them:haha:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/campeur.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Well they hit a bump n need more cell samples from dh n I so can't start ivf tomorrow and I'm trying not to b but I'm really down. Y do we always have to hit bumps. N the longer ivf is put off the longer my dh surgery is put off. He is always in pain n can't smell or breath out his nose n can't get surgery till after ivf bc steroids needed for surgery kills sperm.

Oh Addie that's pants, your poor DH, I'm sure it won't take too long to get more cell samples from him so he can go ahead with his op no? :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes thats what I said that security will be upped and stuff and that and really we're flying from Spain not france so I thought that was better (with the Burkha ban I'm not sure if France will suffer :sorry: :flower:) and terrorists aren't gonna be interested in a Tuesday flight from girona to Liverpool it's likely to be America or France or us but in any case that would be heathrow, Manchester or standstead! Not one of the smalles airports surely :shrug: anyway if our numbers up it's up innit! 

Thanks B :hugs: I'll be fine, in any case we have to get home don't we? There shall be no doubting whether to stay on the plane as we have to go home don't we?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Oh, and AF hasn't shown up yet. Hope I'm not all irregular after the dnc

Hi Trin a Lin:hugs: It could be long and weird working hours that are putting your cycle out? How late are you? And have you received any munkie mail yet?

Oooops, I just caught Holly doing a spot of origami with a 10 note she found in my purse:shock: Fortunately I saw her before it became two halves of a 10 note!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:
 

> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well they hit a bump n need more cell samples from dh n I so can't start ivf tomorrow and I'm trying not to b but I'm really down. Y do we always have to hit bumps. N the longer ivf is put off the longer my dh surgery is put off. He is always in pain n can't smell or breath out his nose n can't get surgery till after ivf bc steroids needed for surgery kills sperm.
> 
> Oh Addie that's pants, your poor DH, I'm sure it won't take too long to get more cell samples from him so he can go ahead with his op no? :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree that it is pants for him. C'est merde! :haha: it is all for the greater food though and whatnot and I am sure that he will think so when this moth is over and there shouldn't be a lot foug wrong for next cycle should there? They have a month to sort it out now and they shouldnt fail :flower: don't be down. It is going to happen and I really think/hope that only one cycle is required!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes thats what I said that security will be upped and stuff and that and really we're flying from Spain not france so I thought that was better (with the Burkha ban I'm not sure if France will suffer :sorry: :flower:) and terrorists aren't gonna be interested in a Tuesday flight from girona to Liverpool it's likely to be America or France or us but in any case that would be heathrow, Manchester or standstead! Not one of the smalles airports surely :shrug: anyway if our numbers up it's up innit!
> 
> Thanks B :hugs: I'll be fine, in any case we have to get home don't we? There shall be no doubting whether to stay on the plane as we have to go home don't we?!

You'll be just fine:flower: Yeah France isn't that safe but then again neither is the UK on account of the troops. Nowhere is; Madrid, Milan, everywhere gets got:shrug: The recent Marrakech hideousness falls on the French too. That's poofucks. But don't worry I'm certain your flight isn't prime target stuff:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thanks I hope it's done next cycle. We are going in for them to take a sample instead of us doing it ourselves so they get a good sample to test this time. It's still hard not to b down bc I hope this bump doesn't turn into an issue. I dint think it will but look at my luck so far.


----------



## kit_cat

Ok....my lovely guests are gone...and as lovely as it was to have them from Friday till Monday, I'm glad to be able to tidy up and focus back on the matters at hand - know what I mean? Back to work tomorrow so I'll see what I can get done tonight!

How are y'all?? I've sped read the last few pages but I'm going back to absorb the details a bit better I think. 

:hugs: for all.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm Hungry! I'm so hungry I could eat a goosemoose burger, 50 pickles and a purple plum! (Watch out Clare:haha:)I want to start cooking dinner now:munch:

I know what I'm going to make- I made it up just earlier in my head and I have named it Spring Lasagne- spring onion, spinach, mushroom, diced smokey bacon with the usual bechamel sauce and nutmeg and parmesan:thumbup: Served with a basil and tomato salad:munch: Except we have no tomatoes so just the lettuce and basil:dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes thats what I said that security will be upped and stuff and that and really we're flying from Spain not france so I thought that was better (with the Burkha ban I'm not sure if France will suffer :sorry: :flower:) and terrorists aren't gonna be interested in a Tuesday flight from girona to Liverpool it's likely to be America or France or us but in any case that would be heathrow, Manchester or standstead! Not one of the smalles airports surely :shrug: anyway if our numbers up it's up innit!
> 
> Thanks B :hugs: I'll be fine, in any case we have to get home don't we? There shall be no doubting whether to stay on the plane as we have to go home don't we?!
> 
> You'll be just fine:flower: Yeah France isn't that safe but then again neither is the UK on account of the troops. Nowhere is; Madrid, Milan, everywhere gets got:shrug: The recent Marrakech hideousness falls on the French too. That's poofucks. But don't worry I'm certain your flight isn't prime target stuff:hugs:Click to expand...

Im flying from gatwick on weds 11th :(


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:coffee:
> 
> Gosh another quiet night on BnB. I'll try to keep this message nice and short so as not to disturb the silence:shhh:
> 
> Lovely purchases *Sarachka* and *Newmummy*:thumbup: £3 sounds like a bargain for perfume but you were right to get more stuff!:happydance:
> 
> *Addie* just try to relax and let the doc's get everything sorted and follow their instructions- it really won't be long now and you don't want to do anything in haste that will take you one step forward and two steps back. It's very exciting stuff though so I can understand your impatience:hugs:
> 
> *Ginge* and *Newbie*:hi: Shame I missed you last night, I enjoyed the cinema though, saw "Et Soudain Tout Le Monde Me Manque"- it was great, funny and weepy. Hugs to you both:hugs:
> 
> *Molly* that doesn't look too disasterous, it's not way over, as you say just 4 and that could be monitor error:shrug: At least you can keep a beady eye on it now with the large range of bloodtesting equipment you've suddenly aquired! You can test with 2 monitors soon and compare results:haha: If it's consistently over though you might want to plug for early screening, since healthy stuff like fruit and milk and cereals etc are sugary too- I would but then I'm fussy like that:blush: But it's deffo not "through the roof" so you're right not to panic, and it was high carb! Rollerblading outing sounds like it was fun, even though you could only watch!!
> 
> Well I won't prattle to myself today, I'll prattle to Holly instead:haha: See you later girls, Good Luck at work to all the working turtles and enjoy your SAHM/SAHM2B status all others:flower::hugs::bunny:

My level this morning was 92....:growlmad: maybe I shouldn't even bother morning testing... I don't even know if I've gotten up and munched in the night so I don't know if it's a bit high or not. :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm Hungry! I'm so hungry I could eat a goosemoose burger, 50 pickles and a purple plum! (Watch out Clare:haha:)I want to start cooking dinner now:munch:
> 
> I know what I'm going to make- I made it up just earlier in my head and I have named it Spring Lasagne- spring onion, spinach, mushroom, diced smokey bacon with the usual bechamel sauce and nutmeg and parmesan:thumbup: Served with a basil and tomato salad:munch: Except we have no tomatoes so just the lettuce and basil:dohh:

Lol now im a plum im more intrested in next week when i shall be a peach:haha:

That dinner sounds yummy :munch: were going out for dinner tonight im STARVING!


----------



## TrinityMom

I thought AF was due yesterday but my ticker says today. She's a no show so far but she'll pitch up soon. I always work odd hours so I don't think that's it. And she's not terribly late. And I had a migraine from hell today which I usually get the day before so I'm sure she'll show up tomorrow.
I forgot to tell you all what dh gave me for our anniversary. He carved me a heart pendant out of purple heart wood and put a laquer finish on it and hung it on a silver chain. And he bought me BEAUTIFUL sexy iron fist very very high shoes. I can't do attachments on my phone but they're on my facebook
So spoilt I am
Holly, no munkie mail yet. Yours was posted last Tuesday but will take a while with our mail (lack of) servive

I'm not sure how I feel about the celebrations of Bin Laden's death. I'm not sure any loss of life is to be celebrated. Not being jubilent about his death doesn't mean I condone his actions, I just hate killing of any kind. And I don't think it'll stop terrorism, but may just spark off more in retaliation. But then I may be a lone pacifist.

Luna, I was thinking about your voms situation and wondering if you've tried juicing stuff? And then having small sips slowly and not loading the stomach and triggering the voms

Off to eat my pea soup


----------



## HollyMonkey

Eureeeeka!:wohoo: 
WE HAVE SPOON LIFT-OFF IN DA MONKEY HOUSEHOLD!:dance:

I've been giving Holly a spoon for months at meal times but she just eats with her fingers or if it's too mushy then lets me do all the work....then tonight I put a plate of sloppy spinachy dinner in front of her, turned my back to get her bib, and she's shovelling it in with the spoon\\:D/ She ate the whole lot, and her dessert, on her own with a spoon as though she'd been doing it for years:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I thought AF was due yesterday but my ticker says today. She's a no show so far but she'll pitch up soon. I always work odd hours so I don't think that's it. And she's not terribly late. And I had a migraine from hell today which I usually get the day before so I'm sure she'll show up tomorrow.
> I forgot to tell you all what dh gave me for our anniversary. He carved me a heart pendant out of purple heart wood and put a laquer finish on it and hung it on a silver chain. And he bought me BEAUTIFUL sexy iron fist very very high shoes. I can't do attachments on my phone but they're on my facebook
> So spoilt I am
> Holly, no munkie mail yet. Yours was posted last Tuesday but will take a while with our mail (lack of) servive
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about the celebrations of Bin Laden's death. I'm not sure any loss of life is to be celebrated. Not being jubilent about his death doesn't mean I condone his actions, I just hate killing of any kind. And I don't think it'll stop terrorism, but may just spark off more in retaliation. But then I may be a lone pacifist.
> 
> Luna, I was thinking about your voms situation and wondering if you've tried juicing stuff? And then having small sips slowly and not loading the stomach and triggering the voms
> 
> Off to eat my pea soup

That's almost exactly how I feel about Bin Laden, especially about the retaliations. I'm sure it will stir up a lot of shit. And I don't like to celebrate death of any sort either, though on that issue I guess if I'd lost family on account of him I just might. 

Enjoy your pea soup:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- I did hear about Osama. I had text, social network, and news media explosions when it made breaking news. :nope: 

Crunchie- Are you suuureeee you want a yellow baby?? :winkwink: 

Trin- Sounds like you had one of those overly exhausted, yet completely fulfilling and satisfying days. :cloud9: Oh and Happy 12 Years! :flowers: May I just say that I am so happy to be "hearing" your voice again?? :hugs: Oh and your anniversary gift from DH is just so sweet. :kiss: Lovely man you have there.

Clare- Yay for your plum!!! 

Jaynie- I'm glad you are enjoying your holiday. Sounds lovely... though, (no offense) it seems as though you are mothering not only Erin but Adam as well. Such chicken babies. :haha: :awww:

Holly- I love that you have a knack for languages... and I'm a bit jealous. I am so taxed when it comes to speaking but I learn how to read and write a new language very well. Not sure why that is. :shrug: Oh and as for HollyMiss and the spoon... she is probably just one of those children that observe everything for a bit longer than usual so that when she actually goes to attempt it, it appears effortless. :smug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

How can i persuade my DH to let me know if boy or girl on my 20week scan next month :blush:?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I thought AF was due yesterday but my ticker says today. She's a no show so far but she'll pitch up soon. I always work odd hours so I don't think that's it. And she's not terribly late. And I had a migraine from hell today which I usually get the day before so I'm sure she'll show up tomorrow.
> I forgot to tell you all what dh gave me for our anniversary. He carved me a heart pendant out of purple heart wood and put a laquer finish on it and hung it on a silver chain. And he bought me BEAUTIFUL sexy iron fist very very high shoes. I can't do attachments on my phone but they're on my facebook
> So spoilt I am
> Holly, no munkie mail yet. Yours was posted last Tuesday but will take a while with our mail (lack of) servive
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about the celebrations of Bin Laden's death. I'm not sure any loss of life is to be celebrated. Not being jubilent about his death doesn't mean I condone his actions, I just hate killing of any kind. And I don't think it'll stop terrorism, but may just spark off more in retaliation. But then I may be a lone pacifist.
> 
> Luna, I was thinking about your voms situation and wondering if you've tried juicing stuff? And then having small sips slowly and not loading the stomach and triggering the voms
> 
> Off to eat my pea soup
> 
> That's almost exactly how I feel about Bin Laden, especially about the retaliations. I'm sure it will stir up a lot of shit. And I don't like to celebrate death of any sort either, though on that issue I guess if I'd lost family on account of him I just might.
> 
> Enjoy your pea soup:flower:Click to expand...

Agreed. I can't say that his death is a "win" for the people and I can't say it's going to solve anything. I had a cousin say last night that, "...if we just made examples of people like him more often..." wtf is that all about? I also agree that many people don't seem to be taking into consideration the retaliation that is bound to come about and it won't be pretty. :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about the celebrations of Bin Laden's death. I'm not sure any loss of life is to be celebrated. Not being jubilent about his death doesn't mean I condone his actions, I just hate killing of any kind. And I don't think it'll stop terrorism, but may just spark off more in retaliation. But then I may be a lone pacifist.
> 
> That's almost exactly how I feel about Bin Laden, especially about the retaliations. I'm sure it will stir up a lot of shit. And I don't like to celebrate death of any sort either, though on that issue I guess if I'd lost family on account of him I just might.
> 
> Enjoy your pea soup:flower:Click to expand...

Thats how i feel altho hes crimes are horriffic i dont feel confortable about celebrating the same goes to when the hung sadam.:shrug:


I completly get how alot of Americans would want to celebrate that they have some sort of justice i just have horrible feeling its gonna make a terrorist attack imminent!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:coffee:
> 
> Gosh another quiet night on BnB. I'll try to keep this message nice and short so as not to disturb the silence:shhh:
> 
> Lovely purchases *Sarachka* and *Newmummy*:thumbup: £3 sounds like a bargain for perfume but you were right to get more stuff!:happydance:
> 
> *Addie* just try to relax and let the doc's get everything sorted and follow their instructions- it really won't be long now and you don't want to do anything in haste that will take you one step forward and two steps back. It's very exciting stuff though so I can understand your impatience:hugs:
> 
> *Ginge* and *Newbie*:hi: Shame I missed you last night, I enjoyed the cinema though, saw "Et Soudain Tout Le Monde Me Manque"- it was great, funny and weepy. Hugs to you both:hugs:
> 
> *Molly* that doesn't look too disasterous, it's not way over, as you say just 4 and that could be monitor error:shrug: At least you can keep a beady eye on it now with the large range of bloodtesting equipment you've suddenly aquired! You can test with 2 monitors soon and compare results:haha: If it's consistently over though you might want to plug for early screening, since healthy stuff like fruit and milk and cereals etc are sugary too- I would but then I'm fussy like that:blush: But it's deffo not "through the roof" so you're right not to panic, and it was high carb! Rollerblading outing sounds like it was fun, even though you could only watch!!
> 
> Well I won't prattle to myself today, I'll prattle to Holly instead:haha: See you later girls, Good Luck at work to all the working turtles and enjoy your SAHM/SAHM2B status all others:flower::hugs::bunny:
> 
> My level this morning was 92....:growlmad: maybe I shouldn't even bother morning testing... I don't even know if I've gotten up and munched in the night so I don't know if it's a bit high or not. :shrug:Click to expand...

It's only a tad over and the levels are really strict for GD so I wouldn't worry Molly. But only you can say, if it is worrying you then call the hospital and they'll run a proper test, home testing can be a bit hit and miss. But you eat well so that's all that matters for the mo, and you're keeping an eye on it so if it does worsen as the weeks go on at least you'll know about it. And you haven't had any freakily high ones, just an incy bit high. I had some 140's which made me call the hospital, I may not have done if I was just a bit over each time:shrug:But I was at 26 weeks and it's something that gets worse as you go along so it's worth checking, but maybe just check one day a week for the 3 meals of that day?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:coffee:
> 
> Gosh another quiet night on BnB. I'll try to keep this message nice and short so as not to disturb the silence:shhh:
> 
> Lovely purchases *Sarachka* and *Newmummy*:thumbup: £3 sounds like a bargain for perfume but you were right to get more stuff!:happydance:
> 
> *Addie* just try to relax and let the doc's get everything sorted and follow their instructions- it really won't be long now and you don't want to do anything in haste that will take you one step forward and two steps back. It's very exciting stuff though so I can understand your impatience:hugs:
> 
> *Ginge* and *Newbie*:hi: Shame I missed you last night, I enjoyed the cinema though, saw "Et Soudain Tout Le Monde Me Manque"- it was great, funny and weepy. Hugs to you both:hugs:
> 
> *Molly* that doesn't look too disasterous, it's not way over, as you say just 4 and that could be monitor error:shrug: At least you can keep a beady eye on it now with the large range of bloodtesting equipment you've suddenly aquired! You can test with 2 monitors soon and compare results:haha: If it's consistently over though you might want to plug for early screening, since healthy stuff like fruit and milk and cereals etc are sugary too- I would but then I'm fussy like that:blush: But it's deffo not "through the roof" so you're right not to panic, and it was high carb! Rollerblading outing sounds like it was fun, even though you could only watch!!
> 
> Well I won't prattle to myself today, I'll prattle to Holly instead:haha: See you later girls, Good Luck at work to all the working turtles and enjoy your SAHM/SAHM2B status all others:flower::hugs::bunny:
> 
> My level this morning was 92....:growlmad: maybe I shouldn't even bother morning testing... I don't even know if I've gotten up and munched in the night so I don't know if it's a bit high or not. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's only a tad over and the levels are really strict for GD so I wouldn't worry Molly. But only you can say, if it is worrying you then call the hospital and they'll run a proper test, home testing can be a bit hit and miss. But you eat well so that's all that matters for the mo, and you're keeping an eye on it so if it does worsen as the weeks go on at least you'll know about it. And you haven't had any freakily high ones, just an incy bit high. I had some 140's which made me call the hospital, I may not have done if I was just a bit over each time:shrug:But I was at 26 weeks and it's something that gets worse as you go along so it's worth checking, but maybe just check one day a week for the 3 meals of that day?Click to expand...

Yes, I think I will check whenever I have a meal that is outside of my norm or I am feeling a bit off... just to see what my body is up to. I'm confident that I will be able to wait it out until the GD test at 28 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I love that you have a knack for languages... and I'm a bit jealous. I am so taxed when it comes to speaking but I learn how to read and write a new language very well. Not sure why that is. :shrug: Oh and as for HollyMiss and the spoon... she is probably just one of those children that observe everything for a bit longer than usual so that when she actually goes to attempt it, it appears effortless. :smug:

I think you may be right about Hollinka because she was the same with walking, she took her time but when she did it was completely 'fluent':haha: I suspect when she was holding onto her trolley and walking she would secretly relax her grip so as to practise with 'no hands', ready for the moment she was going to impress us all:rofl: And I'm sure she'll do the same with speaking- for the moment not a single recognisable word (except mumma :smug::cloud9::smug::cloud9::smug::cloud9:) while all her contempories are starting to say stuff, but she'll come straight out with 2 languages for maximum effect:haha: Oh and I don't think I do have a knack for languages Molly, I just got thrown in at the deep end with French which forced me to develop a certain confidence which is invaluable when it comes to language learning:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> How can i persuade my DH to let me know if boy or girl on my 20week scan next month :blush:?

Say-
"I'm going to find out the sex of our baby because I want to. If you don't want to know I'll just ask the sonographer to tell me"
Or is the situation complicated? Why doesn't he want you to know?:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Holly- I love that you have a knack for languages... and I'm a bit jealous. I am so taxed when it comes to speaking but I learn how to read and write a new language very well. Not sure why that is. :shrug: Oh and as for HollyMiss and the spoon... she is probably just one of those children that observe everything for a bit longer than usual so that when she actually goes to attempt it, it appears effortless. :smug:
> 
> I think you may be right about Hollinka because she was the same with walking, she took her time but when she did it was completely 'fluent':haha: I suspect when she was holding onto her trolley and walking she would secretly relax her grip so as to practise with 'no hands', ready for the moment she was going to impress us all:rofl: And I'm sure she'll do the same with speaking- for the moment not a single recognisable word (except mumma :smug::cloud9::smug::cloud9::smug::cloud9:) while all her contempories are starting to say stuff, but she'll come straight out with 2 languages for maximum effect:haha: Oh and I don't think I do have a knack for languages Molly, I just got thrown in at the deep end with French which forced me to develop a certain confidence which is invaluable when it comes to language learning:shrug:Click to expand...

She is most definitely going to wow you, it will be at the dinner table and all will be quiet when all of the sudden a little voice will say, "Mummy? May I have some more green beans please?" Then turn to her brother and say, "Frère? Veuillez vous laver les pieds avant le dîner, ils ont vraiment puanteur." :rofl:

Yes, I do think I lack the confidence in speaking new languages because I am just too afraid to make that mistake of pronouncing something as an "Oo" sound and not an "Uh" sound or some such nonsense. Reading and writing... no accidents... well, none that would completely alter a meaning. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> How can i persuade my DH to let me know if boy or girl on my 20week scan next month :blush:?
> 
> Say-
> "I'm going to find out the sex of our baby because I want to. If you don't want to know I'll just ask the sonographer to tell me"
> Or is the situation complicated? Why doesn't he want you to know?:shrug:Click to expand...

That sounds straight forward enough. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> How can i persuade my DH to let me know if boy or girl on my 20week scan next month :blush:?

Or you could promise him unlimited blowjobs on demand if he lets you find out. That generally works for my DH when I want to persuade him :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I see you Kit m'love. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> How can i persuade my DH to let me know if boy or girl on my 20week scan next month :blush:?
> 
> Or you could promise him unlimited blowjobs on demand if he lets you find out. That generally works for my DH when I want to persuade him :shrug:Click to expand...

Ooo! That one works for me too but I don't say unlimited. I give him a number and we haggle it out. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls :kiss:

Just dropping in to say I'm alive - barely - and I miss you all! I've had a rough last few days, so that's why I've been absent. Baby must really be growing because while I've kept little of anything down the last, oh, four days now, I've gained back 6 of the 16 pounds I had lost in the last few months! Feeling a bit squishy. Still no sign of a baby bump, though. And my jeans that were too small a few months ago still fit great with room to spare. :shrug:

I hope you all are doing well and I'll do a catch up later today.

Hugs and kisses all around!!


----------



## Sarachka

B this is a kinect, an add-on to an xBox to make it interactive with you. Like a wii put without the controllers

https://www.xbox.com/en-US/kinect


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :kiss:
> 
> Just dropping in to say I'm alive - barely - and I miss you all! I've had a rough last few days, so that's why I've been absent. Baby must really be growing because while I've kept little of anything down the last, oh, four days now, I've gained back 6 of the 16 pounds I had lost in the last few months! Feeling a bit squishy. Still no sign of a baby bump, though. And my jeans that were too small a few months ago still fit great with room to spare. :shrug:
> 
> I hope you all are doing well and I'll do a catch up later today.
> 
> Hugs and kisses all around!!

Yay for weight gain! :haha: I'm sorry you are still sickly though... that really sucks. I wonder when it will get better for you? Tomorrow?? Wishful thinking eh? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> B this is a kinect, an add-on to an xBox to make it interactive with you. Like a wii put without the controllers
> 
> https://www.xbox.com/en-US/kinect

My husband works at Microsoft :cloud9:
He makes those work :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> B this is a kinect, an add-on to an xBox to make it interactive with you. Like a wii put without the controllers
> 
> https://www.xbox.com/en-US/kinect
> 
> My husband works at Microsoft :cloud9:
> He makes those work :thumbup:Click to expand...

awesome, if mine doesn't work I know who to ask!!


----------



## kit_cat

I've caught up and absorbed now...sooooooooooooooooooooo....

*Newbie...So sorry about the pap results lovely but it's good to be aware in order to deal with it effectively and quickly I suppose. I hope you're ok  Oh, do you have any beautiful Caribbean pics for us..pretty please?? My nursery pics are on page 2720 also.*

*Luna....That is horrible that you are still so vommy  I hope Trin's advice might help a little  And hey..you have a peach  I must say your Californian rolls looked FAB   Clever girl!*

*Trin..so glad you've had a minute to pop in and we know you're ok  Is the maid still in Zimbabwe? How about your cleaner? Is Esme any better now for the steroids? I loved your description of Sunday's birth  I want one like that please, please, please. I also agree with your comments about Bin Laden. Killing him was not the answer although I'd say holding him to account was important. In my view, he should have to face the unthinkable atrocities he was responsible for for the rest of his life (had he lived) Only then in some ways would "justice be done" in my humble opinion. I too am waiting for the retribution  Happy anniversary also and your gifts sound *

Crunchie...how was the Royal wedding party then? Loved your balloons :thumbup: I cannot wait for the 10th and your next pics :cloud9: So excited :happydance: I bet you are too! Was the patio done to your satisfaction? :winkwink:

*Molly...your bloods sound ok from what I've read which is a good sign  Not sure how conducive to a consistent reading that your midnight munching is though  I feel your pain literally with the hip thing...even with Percy's help, I'm still shifting from hip to hip through the night  Your rollerblading/scooting day sounded lovely  Oh, and my swelling is better too thanks for asking. I'm back at the MW tomorrow so I'll be interested to see what her reading of my BP is *

*Clare..Ouchy! Your poor toe..is it ok/better now?  for your plum too...seems like yesterday you said you had a lime!!  So does your OH really not want to know the sex of bebe and you do? Tricky one if so....*

*Ginge...hello m'love :wave: By the sounds of thing, you and OH are getting on better now? Also, well done on the babysitting duties *

Holly...LOVED your "munkie & the Royals" pics :cloud9::haha: so funny! Also, I know nothing of kites, how much would your average kite be to buy? Your day at the pool/steambath sounds amazing :cloud9: I don't wish to sound ungrateful but I can't wait to have bebe and be able to do "things" again..like running etc. I miss it. Your evening at your friends sounds lovely too, I love to enjoy some good hospitality :thumbup: No, my quietness is not down to me producing early...but who knows :shrug: I'd like to think I'll be able to tell you all when things kick off (might be a bit naive of me eh? :blush:) Your roses were beauteous :thumbup: and LO is sooo clever with her big girls spoon and everything :cloud9:

*Jaynie...I'm more than just a smidge jealous of your hols  You sound like you're having a marvellous time and I'm so pleased for you  Your bike ride in the mountains sounds amazing.....pics pleeeeeeez? *

*addie...Sorry you've hit a bump in the road again with the IVF BUT I'm sure you'd rather know everything was right before starting only to be let down when it got underway. I know it's little consolation but try to keep positive because you've done so well so far m'love. Don't despair *

*Sarachka...sounds like you enjoyed your birthday shopping but you were very restrained I must say! I hope you and OH have something nice planned for Wednesday? Oh, I voted for Reiley  Sorry your cat shat on the mat  My kitty also did a shitty  She did it on the floor of the kitchen and one of my guests discovered it and cleaned it up the poor love  How embarassing *

*Hayley...lovely pot pics m'love  Did you manage to get yourself some new clothes to accommodate your large baps?  We MUST have pics of all your baby purchases too pretty pleeeeeez? *

Hello everyone else that I've missed but I can't think of anything else right now. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> How can i persuade my DH to let me know if boy or girl on my 20week scan next month :blush:?
> 
> Or you could promise him unlimited blowjobs on demand if he lets you find out. That generally works for my DH when I want to persuade him :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo! That one works for me too but I don't say unlimited. I give him a number and we haggle it out. :haha:Click to expand...

Actually there's usually a number attached for me too, but it's often to do with financial value:blush: (I like to see it less as Marital Prostitution but more as International Currency:haha:) For example I still owe him lots and lots for my racing bike that he helped me out with, he reminds me on a regular basis "...only 2452 to go my love..." :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

UPDATE for furry thing: she passed on through the night bless her, I was prepared and knew it was coming :cry: but I have heard some eeks and squeaks from another cage of mine so as far as I can tell I have a litter of young hamsters now!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> How can i persuade my DH to let me know if boy or girl on my 20week scan next month :blush:?
> 
> Or you could promise him unlimited blowjobs on demand if he lets you find out. That generally works for my DH when I want to persuade him :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo! That one works for me too but I don't say unlimited. I give him a number and we haggle it out. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: What power these things give us eh?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> UPDATE for furry thing: she passed on through the night bless her, I was prepared and knew it was coming :cry: but I have heard some eeks and squeaks from another cage of mine so as far as I can tell I have a litter of young hamsters now!

:cry: I'm sorry Ginge. You did your best for the little thing. Obviously was just too sick :nope: Glad the new lot have come along at this time though :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I've caught up and absorbed now...sooooooooooooooooooooo....
> 
> *Newbie...So sorry about the pap results lovely but it's good to be aware in order to deal with it effectively and quickly I suppose. I hope you're ok  Oh, do you have any beautiful Caribbean pics for us..pretty please?? My nursery pics are on page 2720 also.*
> 
> *Luna....That is horrible that you are still so vommy  I hope Trin's advice might help a little  And hey..you have a peach  I must say your Californian rolls looked FAB  Clever girl!*
> 
> *Trin..so glad you've had a minute to pop in and we know you're ok  Is the maid still in Zimbabwe? How about your cleaner? Is Esme any better now for the steroids? I loved your description of Sunday's birth  I want one like that please, please, please. I also agree with your comments about Bin Laden. Killing him was not the answer although I'd say holding him to account was important. In my view, he should have to face the unthinkable atrocities he was responsible for for the rest of his life (had he lived) Only then in some ways would "justice be done" in my humble opinion. I too am waiting for the retribution  Happy anniversary also and your gifts sound *
> 
> Crunchie...how was the Royal wedding party then? Loved your balloons :thumbup: I cannot wait for the 10th and your next pics :cloud9: So excited :happydance: I bet you are too! Was the patio done to your satisfaction? :winkwink:
> 
> *Molly...your bloods sound ok from what I've read which is a good sign  Not sure how conducive to a consistent reading that your midnight munching is though  I feel your pain literally with the hip thing...even with Percy's help, I'm still shifting from hip to hip through the night  Your rollerblading/scooting day sounded lovely  Oh, and my swelling is better too thanks for asking. I'm back at the MW tomorrow so I'll be interested to see what her reading of my BP is *
> 
> *Clare..Ouchy! Your poor toe..is it ok/better now?  for your plum too...seems like yesterday you said you had a lime!!  So does your OH really not want to know the sex of bebe and you do? Tricky one if so....*
> 
> *Ginge...hello m'love :wave: By the sounds of thing, you and OH are getting on better now? Also, well done on the babysitting duties *
> 
> Holly...LOVED your "munkie & the Royals" pics :cloud9::haha: so funny! Also, I know nothing of kites, how much would your average kite be to buy? Your day at the pool/steambath sounds amazing :cloud9: I don't wish to sound ungrateful but I can't wait to have bebe and be able to do "things" again..like running etc. I miss it. Your evening at your friends sounds lovely too, I love to enjoy some good hospitality :thumbup: No, my quietness is not down to me producing early...but who knows :shrug: I'd like to think I'll be able to tell you all when things kick off (might be a bit naive of me eh? :blush:) Your roses were beauteous :thumbup: and LO is sooo clever with her big girls spoon and everything :cloud9:
> 
> *Jaynie...I'm more than just a smidge jealous of your hols  You sound like you're having a marvellous time and I'm so pleased for you  Your bike ride in the mountains sounds amazing.....pics pleeeeeeez? *
> 
> *addie...Sorry you've hit a bump in the road again with the IVF BUT I'm sure you'd rather know everything was right before starting only to be let down when it got underway. I know it's little consolation but try to keep positive because you've done so well so far m'love. Don't despair *
> 
> *Sarachka...sounds like you enjoyed your birthday shopping but you were very restrained I must say! I hope you and OH have something nice planned for Wednesday? Oh, I voted for Reiley  Sorry your cat shat on the mat  My kitty also did a shitty  She did it on the floor of the kitchen and one of my guests discovered it and cleaned it up the poor love  How embarassing *
> 
> *Hayley...lovely pot pics m'love  Did you manage to get yourself some new clothes to accommodate your large baps?  We MUST have pics of all your baby purchases too pretty pleeeeeez? *
> 
> Hello everyone else that I've missed but I can't think of anything else right now. :hugs::kiss:

*It's Christmas!*:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I haven't even read my bit yet!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

Such a lovely Christmas-type post my lovely Kit. :hugs: I'll be interested in what your bp is as well. When is your appointment? 

Oh and wouldn't you know it? I was getting undressed last night when my OH looks over and says... "Are you sure we are not having twins? They would have found another baby if there was one right?" My jaw dropped. How rude! :growlmad: I sulked through the first 30 seconds of my shower. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> How can i persuade my DH to let me know if boy or girl on my 20week scan next month :blush:?
> 
> Or you could promise him unlimited blowjobs on demand if he lets you find out. That generally works for my DH when I want to persuade him :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo! That one works for me too but I don't say unlimited. I give him a number and we haggle it out. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there's usually a number attached for me too, but it's often to do with financial value:blush: (I like to see it less as Marital Prostitution but more as International Currency:haha:) For example I still owe him lots and lots for my racing bike that he helped me out with, he reminds me on a regular basis "...only 2452 to go my love..." :shrug:Click to expand...

I think "marital prostitution" is a fun role play. :haha:

2452?! Sounds like a clause!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Ginge... I'm sorry honey sweets. :hugs:

Kit- Yes, most definitely those things give us power. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Such a lovely Christmas-type post my lovely Kit. :hugs: I'll be interested in what your bp is as well. When is your appointment?
> 
> Oh and wouldn't you know it? I was getting undressed last night when my OH looks over and says... "Are you sure we are not having twins? They would have found another baby if there was one right?" My jaw dropped. How rude! :growlmad: I sulked through the first 30 seconds of my shower. :haha:

My appointment is 10.45am tomorrow. We'll see.

How cheeky of OH! To be honest, I must post some new pot pics because oh my, I'm getting B.I.G.!!!!!!! My visitors were most impressed with my tum saying that they were surprised how big I was :smug: I don't wish to be huge but now I feel like a proper preggy turtle :happydance: I think my tum is maybe the biggest of all the preggy turtles now....quite a claim eh? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Such a lovely Christmas-type post my lovely Kit. :hugs: I'll be interested in what your bp is as well. When is your appointment?
> 
> Oh and wouldn't you know it? I was getting undressed last night when my OH looks over and says... "Are you sure we are not having twins? They would have found another baby if there was one right?" My jaw dropped. How rude! :growlmad: I sulked through the first 30 seconds of my shower. :haha:
> 
> My appointment is 10.45am tomorrow. We'll see.
> 
> How cheeky of OH! To be honest, I must post some new pot pics because oh my, I'm getting B.I.G.!!!!!!! My visitors were most impressed with my tum saying that they were surprised how big I was :smug: I don't wish to be huge but now I feel like a proper preggy turtle :happydance: I think my tum is maybe the biggest of all the preggy turtles now....quite a claim eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...

That IS quite a claim! And you naughty turtle letting yourself balloon out without any update pics. tsk tsk. Post pics NOW!! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...LOVED your "munkie & the Royals" pics :cloud9::haha: so funny! Also, I know nothing of kites, how much would your average kite be to buy? Your day at the pool/steambath sounds amazing :cloud9: I don't wish to sound ungrateful but I can't wait to have bebe and be able to do "things" again..like running etc. I miss it. Your evening at your friends sounds lovely too, I love to enjoy some good hospitality :thumbup: No, my quietness is not down to me producing early...but who knows :shrug: I'd like to think I'll be able to tell you all when things kick off (might be a bit naive of me eh? :blush:) Your roses were beauteous :thumbup: and LO is sooo clever with her big girls spoon and everything :cloud9:

Ooooh I've just opened my Christmas stocking from Kit:dance: I had a peep in everyone else's too:haha: 
*
Kit* I so can't wait until you're a mummy because you will just so love having your physical freedom back and into the bargain the most amazing little personnage to share your life with, a little personnage that you just love soooooooooooooooooo much:cloud9:

Isn't she clever my little monkey? I'd say she could easily have Grade 8 Spoon Skills before her 3rd birthday:smug:

Monkey never came home from the wedding:shrug:He sent me a text saying he's honeymooning with Katy and Willy since they took a fancy to him and invited him, but he can't disclose the destination, State Secret and all. But I'll pump him for details on his return:thumbup: 

And your average half decent stunt kite would cost in the region of 30 euros, but I want the _not so average_ superdooper one that costs 95:shock: That's more than Molly's waking blood sugar today:haha: (*Molly!* 92 is fine, I'm being jokeymonkeypants here:flower:) I may have to increase my already enormous blowjob debt:-k

Oooh and my swim and steam bath were fantabuloostistic:cloud9: And my run on Sunday too, I was at one with the fragrant forest like a leaping deer. Very hungry today though as a result of my fish and deer impressions over the weekend. I've now turned into a gastronomical Italian to make up for it:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

yeahhhhhhhhhhhh kit get posting !!!!! 

Munkie, bikes and Kites......you're my husbands dream woman !!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Such a lovely Christmas-type post my lovely Kit. :hugs: I'll be interested in what your bp is as well. When is your appointment?
> 
> Oh and wouldn't you know it? I was getting undressed last night when my OH looks over and says... "Are you sure we are not having twins? They would have found another baby if there was one right?" My jaw dropped. How rude! :growlmad: I sulked through the first 30 seconds of my shower. :haha:
> 
> My appointment is 10.45am tomorrow. We'll see.
> 
> How cheeky of OH! To be honest, I must post some new pot pics because oh my, I'm getting B.I.G.!!!!!!! My visitors were most impressed with my tum saying that they were surprised how big I was :smug: I don't wish to be huge but now I feel like a proper preggy turtle :happydance: I think my tum is maybe the biggest of all the preggy turtles now....quite a claim eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Littlespy?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...LOVED your "munkie & the Royals" pics :cloud9::haha: so funny! Also, I know nothing of kites, how much would your average kite be to buy? Your day at the pool/steambath sounds amazing :cloud9: I don't wish to sound ungrateful but I can't wait to have bebe and be able to do "things" again..like running etc. I miss it. Your evening at your friends sounds lovely too, I love to enjoy some good hospitality :thumbup: No, my quietness is not down to me producing early...but who knows :shrug: I'd like to think I'll be able to tell you all when things kick off (might be a bit naive of me eh? :blush:) Your roses were beauteous :thumbup: and LO is sooo clever with her big girls spoon and everything :cloud9:
> 
> Ooooh I've just opened my Christmas stocking from Kit:dance: I had a peep in everyone else's too:haha:
> *
> Kit* I so can't wait until you're a mummy because you will just so love having your physical freedom back and into the bargain the most amazing little personnage to share your life with, a little personnage that you just love soooooooooooooooooo much:cloud9:
> 
> Isn't she clever my little monkey? I'd say she could easily have Grade 8 Spoon Skills before her 3rd birthday:smug:
> 
> Monkey never came home from the wedding:shrug:He sent me a text saying he's honeymooning with Katy and Willy since they took a fancy to him and invited him, but he can't disclose the destination, State Secret and all. But I'll pump him for details on his return:thumbup:
> 
> And your average half decent stunt kite would cost in the region of 30 euros, but I want the _not so average_ superdooper one that costs 95:shock: That's more than Molly's waking blood sugar today:haha: (*Molly!* 92 is fine, I'm being jokeymonkeypants here:flower:) I may have to increase my already enormous blowjob debt:-k
> 
> Oooh and my swim and steam bath were fantabuloostistic:cloud9: And my run on Sunday too, I was at one with the fragrant forest like a leaping deer. Very hungry today though as a result of my fish and deer impressions over the weekend. I've now turned into a gastronomical Italian to make up for it:haha:Click to expand...

:hugs:

Thanks for the equally Christmassy reply B... I can't wait to move on to mummyhood either :cloud9: My little bebe is showing me how strong he/she has become....I've never seen so many strange shapes on my tum, like elbows and feet poking out :shock: so weird :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhh kit get posting !!!!!
> 
> Munkie, bikes and Kites......your my husbands dream woman !!!!!!

yeah Crunch, don't mention that I negotiate in blowjobs too:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhh kit get posting !!!!!
> 
> Munkie, bikes and Kites......you're my husbands dream woman !!!!!!

I will very soon :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Such a lovely Christmas-type post my lovely Kit. :hugs: I'll be interested in what your bp is as well. When is your appointment?
> 
> Oh and wouldn't you know it? I was getting undressed last night when my OH looks over and says... "Are you sure we are not having twins? They would have found another baby if there was one right?" My jaw dropped. How rude! :growlmad: I sulked through the first 30 seconds of my shower. :haha:
> 
> My appointment is 10.45am tomorrow. We'll see.
> 
> How cheeky of OH! To be honest, I must post some new pot pics because oh my, I'm getting B.I.G.!!!!!!! My visitors were most impressed with my tum saying that they were surprised how big I was :smug: I don't wish to be huge but now I feel like a proper preggy turtle :happydance: I think my tum is maybe the biggest of all the preggy turtles now....quite a claim eh? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Littlespy?Click to expand...

Hmm, ok perhaps I should rephrase....I think my tum is the biggest of all the preggy turtles that I've seen recent pics of. *LittleSpy...*we need to compare/contrast, have you got a recent pot pic?? :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> yeahhhhhhhhhhhh kit get posting !!!!!
> 
> Munkie, bikes and Kites......your my husbands dream woman !!!!!!
> 
> yeah Crunch, don't mention that I negotiate in blowjobs too:haha:Click to expand...

If I told him that he would be on the eurostar right now......his major hobby is camera's....now if you could stand talking about the latest lens for his nikon I imagine he would propose........:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

B I keep forgetting to tell you that DH's friend has a whole lot of trick kites and kites for kite surfing. We aometimes go to the varsity field and watch him fly and he let's the boys try. They are SO expensive but he has about 25. He even does indoor kite flying


----------



## Crunchie

19 + 6....not much to see here :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







19+6.jpeg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchster- You and Kit make me feel like I have a franken bump! Pregnant whale with legs I am!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...LOVED your "munkie & the Royals" pics :cloud9::haha: so funny! Also, I know nothing of kites, how much would your average kite be to buy? Your day at the pool/steambath sounds amazing :cloud9: I don't wish to sound ungrateful but I can't wait to have bebe and be able to do "things" again..like running etc. I miss it. Your evening at your friends sounds lovely too, I love to enjoy some good hospitality :thumbup: No, my quietness is not down to me producing early...but who knows :shrug: I'd like to think I'll be able to tell you all when things kick off (might be a bit naive of me eh? :blush:) Your roses were beauteous :thumbup: and LO is sooo clever with her big girls spoon and everything :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Ooooh I've just opened my Christmas stocking from Kit:dance: I had a peep in everyone else's too:haha:
> *
> Kit* I so can't wait until you're a mummy because you will just so love having your physical freedom back and into the bargain the most amazing little personnage to share your life with, a little personnage that you just love soooooooooooooooooo much:cloud9:
> 
> Isn't she clever my little monkey? I'd say she could easily have Grade 8 Spoon Skills before her 3rd birthday:smug:
> 
> Monkey never came home from the wedding:shrug:He sent me a text saying he's honeymooning with Katy and Willy since they took a fancy to him and invited him, but he can't disclose the destination, State Secret and all. But I'll pump him for details on his return:thumbup:
> 
> And your average half decent stunt kite would cost in the region of 30 euros, but I want the _not so average_ superdooper one that costs 95:shock: That's more than Molly's waking blood sugar today:haha: (*Molly!* 92 is fine, I'm being jokeymonkeypants here:flower:) I may have to increase my already enormous blowjob debt:-k
> 
> Oooh and my swim and steam bath were fantabuloostistic:cloud9: And my run on Sunday too, I was at one with the fragrant forest like a leaping deer. Very hungry today though as a result of my fish and deer impressions over the weekend. I've now turned into a gastronomical Italian to make up for it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the equally Christmassy reply B... I can't wait to move on to mummyhood either :cloud9: My little bebe is showing me how strong he/she has become....I've never seen so many strange shapes on my tum, like elbows and feet poking out :shock: so weird :wacko:Click to expand...


Mad isn't it, a leg stretched out in your tum? There are just some things in this life that really are miraculous! My DH got a bit freaked out by Holly in the later weeks- whereas I thought it was so lovely seeing her anatomy inside me:cloud9: A bit painful at times when she decided to go disco dancing though:wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchster- You and Kit make me feel like I have a franken bump! Pregnant whale with legs I am!

oh no yours is sooooooooooooo bootiful !!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> 19 + 6....not much to see here :shrug:

Ahhh, I see a little protrusion but I think you and me are going to be similar in how long it takes for the bump to appear. First baby and all for both of us so it's a safe bet.

Thanks for the pic :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 19 + 6....not much to see here :shrug:
> 
> Ahhh, I see a little protrusion but I think you and me are going to be similar in how long it takes for the bump to appear. First baby and all for both of us so it's a safe bet.
> 
> Thanks for the pic :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...

It deffo is there, its just at a stage where if I wanted to hide it I can.....

started to feel little wiggles these last few days ....so amazing !!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster- You and Kit make me feel like I have a franken bump! Pregnant whale with legs I am!
> 
> oh no yours is sooooooooooooo bootiful !!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Absolutely right Crunchie! Molly, you just got what I'm getting now much earlier. The difference is just timescale. You'll see when I do a pic!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 19 + 6....not much to see here :shrug:
> 
> Ahhh, I see a little protrusion but I think you and me are going to be similar in how long it takes for the bump to appear. First baby and all for both of us so it's a safe bet.
> 
> Thanks for the pic :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It deffo is there, its just at a stage where if I wanted to hide it I can.....
> 
> started to feel little wiggles these last few days ....so amazing !!!!!!Click to expand...

:cloud9: for wiggles.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster- You and Kit make me feel like I have a franken bump! Pregnant whale with legs I am!
> 
> oh no yours is sooooooooooooo bootiful !!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely right Crunchie! Molly, you just got what I'm getting now much earlier. The difference is just timescale. You'll see when I do a pic!Click to expand...

The only cure for my morose behaviour is to see a Kit bump pic I think. :-k 

:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> yeahhhhhhhhhhhh kit get posting !!!!!
> 
> Munkie, bikes and Kites......your my husbands dream woman !!!!!!
> 
> yeah Crunch, don't mention that I negotiate in blowjobs too:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I told him that he would be on the eurostar right now......his major hobby is camera's....now if you could stand talking about the latest lens for his nikon I imagine he would propose........:shrug:Click to expand...

Ha ha I had my photography phase! :haha: But back in the pre-digital days- when I was studying art and part of the course was photography and I still have my old camera, a Pentax Spotmatic which smells nice, of old film, but your DH should meet my dad, he's a Complete and Utter Total Photography Nut:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...LOVED your "munkie & the Royals" pics :cloud9::haha: so funny! Also, I know nothing of kites, how much would your average kite be to buy? Your day at the pool/steambath sounds amazing :cloud9: I don't wish to sound ungrateful but I can't wait to have bebe and be able to do "things" again..like running etc. I miss it. Your evening at your friends sounds lovely too, I love to enjoy some good hospitality :thumbup: No, my quietness is not down to me producing early...but who knows :shrug: I'd like to think I'll be able to tell you all when things kick off (might be a bit naive of me eh? :blush:) Your roses were beauteous :thumbup: and LO is sooo clever with her big girls spoon and everything :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Ooooh I've just opened my Christmas stocking from Kit:dance: I had a peep in everyone else's too:haha:
> *
> Kit* I so can't wait until you're a mummy because you will just so love having your physical freedom back and into the bargain the most amazing little personnage to share your life with, a little personnage that you just love soooooooooooooooooo much:cloud9:
> 
> Isn't she clever my little monkey? I'd say she could easily have Grade 8 Spoon Skills before her 3rd birthday:smug:
> 
> Monkey never came home from the wedding:shrug:He sent me a text saying he's honeymooning with Katy and Willy since they took a fancy to him and invited him, but he can't disclose the destination, State Secret and all. But I'll pump him for details on his return:thumbup:
> 
> And your average half decent stunt kite would cost in the region of 30 euros, but I want the _not so average_ superdooper one that costs 95:shock: That's more than Molly's waking blood sugar today:haha: (*Molly!* 92 is fine, I'm being jokeymonkeypants here:flower:) I may have to increase my already enormous blowjob debt:-k
> 
> Oooh and my swim and steam bath were fantabuloostistic:cloud9: And my run on Sunday too, I was at one with the fragrant forest like a leaping deer. Very hungry today though as a result of my fish and deer impressions over the weekend. I've now turned into a gastronomical Italian to make up for it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the equally Christmassy reply B... I can't wait to move on to mummyhood either :cloud9: My little bebe is showing me how strong he/she has become....I've never seen so many strange shapes on my tum, like elbows and feet poking out :shock: so weird :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mad isn't it, a leg stretched out in your tum? There are just some things in this life that really are miraculous! My DH got a bit freaked out by Holly in the later weeks- whereas I thought it was so lovely seeing her anatomy inside me:cloud9: A bit painful at times when she decided to go disco dancing though:wacko:Click to expand...

Ooo, I know what you mean, the foot hooked into my ribs isn't very pleasant :wacko: All weekend, my belly has been better to watch than the telly, although my friend's hubby kept going distinctly pale if there was a lot of movement :haha: but my OH is absolutely fascinated!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 19 + 6....not much to see here :shrug:
> 
> Ahhh, I see a little protrusion but I think you and me are going to be similar in how long it takes for the bump to appear. First baby and all for both of us so it's a safe bet.
> 
> Thanks for the pic :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It deffo is there, its just at a stage where if I wanted to hide it I can.....
> 
> started to feel little wiggles these last few days ....so amazing !!!!!!Click to expand...

Ahhh :cloud9: Isn't it the most bizarre but amazing thing when you first start to feel the fluttery feelings? Prepare yourself for the full on boots in the ribs though!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...LOVED your "munkie & the Royals" pics :cloud9::haha: so funny! Also, I know nothing of kites, how much would your average kite be to buy? Your day at the pool/steambath sounds amazing :cloud9: I don't wish to sound ungrateful but I can't wait to have bebe and be able to do "things" again..like running etc. I miss it. Your evening at your friends sounds lovely too, I love to enjoy some good hospitality :thumbup: No, my quietness is not down to me producing early...but who knows :shrug: I'd like to think I'll be able to tell you all when things kick off (might be a bit naive of me eh? :blush:) Your roses were beauteous :thumbup: and LO is sooo clever with her big girls spoon and everything :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Ooooh I've just opened my Christmas stocking from Kit:dance: I had a peep in everyone else's too:haha:
> *
> Kit* I so can't wait until you're a mummy because you will just so love having your physical freedom back and into the bargain the most amazing little personnage to share your life with, a little personnage that you just love soooooooooooooooooo much:cloud9:
> 
> Isn't she clever my little monkey? I'd say she could easily have Grade 8 Spoon Skills before her 3rd birthday:smug:
> 
> Monkey never came home from the wedding:shrug:He sent me a text saying he's honeymooning with Katy and Willy since they took a fancy to him and invited him, but he can't disclose the destination, State Secret and all. But I'll pump him for details on his return:thumbup:
> 
> And your average half decent stunt kite would cost in the region of 30 euros, but I want the _not so average_ superdooper one that costs 95:shock: That's more than Molly's waking blood sugar today:haha: (*Molly!* 92 is fine, I'm being jokeymonkeypants here:flower:) I may have to increase my already enormous blowjob debt:-k
> 
> Oooh and my swim and steam bath were fantabuloostistic:cloud9: And my run on Sunday too, I was at one with the fragrant forest like a leaping deer. Very hungry today though as a result of my fish and deer impressions over the weekend. I've now turned into a gastronomical Italian to make up for it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the equally Christmassy reply B... I can't wait to move on to mummyhood either :cloud9: My little bebe is showing me how strong he/she has become....I've never seen so many strange shapes on my tum, like elbows and feet poking out :shock: so weird :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mad isn't it, a leg stretched out in your tum? There are just some things in this life that really are miraculous! My DH got a bit freaked out by Holly in the later weeks- whereas I thought it was so lovely seeing her anatomy inside me:cloud9: A bit painful at times when she decided to go disco dancing though:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, I know what you mean, the foot hooked into my ribs isn't very pleasant :wacko: All weekend, my belly has been better to watch than the telly, although my friend's hubby kept going distinctly pale if there was a lot of movement :haha: but my OH is absolutely fascinated!Click to expand...

The girls used to completely debilitate me with their rib kicks. OUCH!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm signing off now ... My phone battery is dying
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

Evening all, just dropping in to say hi (and mark where I'm up to) baby has been beating me up today :) Hope you are all ok :)


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin!


----------



## Crunchie

night trinny xxxxxxx

Poas....when is your scan ?????


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin, sleep well lovely :kiss:

Hello Lissy :wave: How are you?


----------



## kit_cat

I think B&B is starting to play up..it's about that time! BAH! :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> B I keep forgetting to tell you that DH's friend has a whole lot of trick kites and kites for kite surfing. We aometimes go to the varsity field and watch him fly and he let's the boys try. They are SO expensive but he has about 25. He even does indoor kite flying

Where my parents live Kitesurfing is big stuff, I really want to learn when I'm next over. That and windsurfing. Of course I'd rather be preggo but all else failing, well why not a bit of salt water action:happydance: My jealous DH is like, "swanning around in a wetsuit amongst men who speak your language?-NEVER!!" I nuv him:hugs: He will sit on ze cold beach and survey wiv ze binoculars and Inglish tea in ze polystyrene cup:hugs: Nuv Nuv Nuv:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> B I keep forgetting to tell you that DH's friend has a whole lot of trick kites and kites for kite surfing. We aometimes go to the varsity field and watch him fly and he let's the boys try. They are SO expensive but he has about 25. He even does indoor kite flying
> 
> Where my parents live Kitesurfing is big stuff, I really want to learn when I'm next over. That and windsurfing. Of course I'd rather be preggo but all else failing, well why not a bit of salt water action:happydance: My jealous DH is like, "swanning around in a wetsuit amongst men who speak your language?-NEVER!!" I nuv him:hugs: He will sit on ze cold beach and survey wiv ze binoculars and Inglish tea in ze polystyrene cup:hugs: Nuv Nuv Nuv:kiss:Click to expand...

:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poo.fks I haven't seen bump pics yet! And DH has just got home so FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDD, I'm STARVING!!!!!!!!!And my Italian mama mia lasagne smells divine.......:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

back later 4 bumps........

bon appetit tout les tortues


----------



## Sarachka

ah photography, I think I may have told y'all I'm a bit of a amateur photographer and had a lot of press passes for world class gymnastics comps like worlds, Europeans etc and have been published in The Times and on the BBC wesbite Here are some of my favourite shots I've taken.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 197.3 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 129.2 KB
Views: 5









003.jpg
File size: 109.5 KB
Views: 6









004.jpg
File size: 179.4 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 139.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarachka

one more
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 181.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster- You and Kit make me feel like I have a franken bump! Pregnant whale with legs I am!
> 
> oh no yours is sooooooooooooo bootiful !!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely right Crunchie! Molly, you just got what I'm getting now much earlier. The difference is just timescale. You'll see when I do a pic!Click to expand...
> 
> The only cure for my morose behaviour is to see a Kit bump pic I think. :-k
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ok...as promised although I'm not sure this pic does my volume justice...I'm surprisingly round :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(

I know it must be a pain in the backside Molly..I'm sure my OH feels the same but it's an unfortunate occupational hazard which I'm sure your OH would love to be able to avoid..I know I would. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*I love your bump Kit!!!!!*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *I love your bump Kit!!!!!*

Thanks Sezi...and I LOVE your pics! They do not look amateur at all! Clearly you have yet another talent!! You've captured some amazing moments :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> UPDATE for furry thing: she passed on through the night bless her, I was prepared and knew it was coming :cry: but I have heard some eeks and squeaks from another cage of mine so as far as I can tell I have a litter of young hamsters now!

Sorry Ginge, I hope all the surprise little ones are in fine fettle:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *I love your bump Kit!!!!!*
> 
> Thanks Sezi...and I LOVE your pics! They do not look amateur at all! Clearly you have yet another talent!! You've captured some amazing moments :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks lover!


----------



## Mollykins

Sara- wow! Those pics are amazing! You are fabulous! :thumbup:

Kit- of course you have to post pics while I'm on my phone waiting outside my DD's school. :dohh: lovely of what I can see... It's maybe a cm by a cm on my phone. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sara- wow! Those pics are amazing! You are fabulous! :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- of course you have to post pics while I'm on my phone waiting outside my DD's school. :dohh: lovely of what I can see... It's maybe a cm by a cm on my phone. :haha:

:haha: Sorry Moll. You'll get the full effect when you're back on the lappy :thumbup: Tell me if you think I'm showing my full 31 weeks yet.


----------



## HollyMonkey

WOW! WOW! WOW! They're fabbo pics Sarachka! Do you still do press shots? Why not? They're EXCELLENT:flower: 




And I remember you taking that one of me doing my super leaping splits:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW! They're fabbo pics Sarachka! Do you still do press shots? Why not? They're EXCELLENT:flower:
> 
> And I remember you taking that one of me doing my super leaping splits:haha:

Thanks Love, you have such lovely lines and amplitude. I kinda fell out of love with gymnastics photography about 18 months ago. You lose a lot of enjoyment when you're there to work and you miss most things as girls tumble out of your lense, and then land, and you don't know what they did etc, so you kinda don't follow the competition either and are just concentrating on photographing. Plus editing 3000+ photos gets OLD FAST


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit your bump is positively edible, quite small I think but perfect:cloud9: Mine was a right in yer face bumpo bumpity bump. Yours is all lovely and soft and harmonious. I nuv it.:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: the litter of babies wasnt a surprise, it was all planned but she had them on the early side of the gestational period and is a first time mummy so wasn't sure how she was going to take to the idea of motherhood, but she seems to be doing fine, ill grab some pics once they are old enough for me to be going in the cage :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit your bump is positively edible, quite small I think but perfect:cloud9: Mine was a right in yer face bumpo bumpity bump. Yours is all lovely and soft and harmonious. I nuv it.:hugs:

Thanks B :hugs: It's funny but as you say it's small, I feel rather large. Perception eh? :shrug: Probably having next to nothing for so long makes me think it's huge.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> WOW! WOW! WOW! They're fabbo pics Sarachka! Do you still do press shots? Why not? They're EXCELLENT:flower:
> 
> And I remember you taking that one of me doing my super leaping splits:haha:
> 
> Thanks Love, you have such lovely lines and amplitude. I kinda fell out of love with gymnastics photography about 18 months ago. You lose a lot of enjoyment when you're there to work and you miss most things as girls tumble out of your lense, and then land, and you don't know what they did etc, so you kinda don't follow the competition either and are just concentrating on photographing. Plus editing 3000+ photos gets OLD FASTClick to expand...

Thanks for the compliment :hugs: My lines and amplitude are something I've always prided myself on:smug: I can see why it might piss you off a bit, don't they listen to you when you shout "hold it, that's great, stay just like that":shrug: But really they're super pics Sarachka:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(
> 
> I know it must be a pain in the backside Molly..I'm sure my OH feels the same but it's an unfortunate occupational hazard which I'm sure your OH would love to be able to avoid..I know I would. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh, I know... still feel whiny about it sometimes.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit your bump is positively edible, quite small I think but perfect:cloud9: Mine was a right in yer face bumpo bumpity bump. Yours is all lovely and soft and harmonious. I nuv it.:hugs:

I agree... it is a touch on the small side but as Holly points out... we have mammoth bellies so :shrug: perhaps you are right... matter of perception. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(
> 
> I know it must be a pain in the backside Molly..I'm sure my OH feels the same but it's an unfortunate occupational hazard which I'm sure your OH would love to be able to avoid..I know I would. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know... still feel whiny about it sometimes.Click to expand...

Don't misunderstand me Molly...I totally get it and I don't know what it will be like when I leave OH for the first time overnight when I go on my first business trip on my return to work. Not looking forward to any of it :nope: I feel for you having the two girls AND now with little Leo on the way. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sara- wow! Those pics are amazing! You are fabulous! :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- of course you have to post pics while I'm on my phone waiting outside my DD's school. :dohh: lovely of what I can see... It's maybe a cm by a cm on my phone. :haha:
> 
> :haha: Sorry Moll. You'll get the full effect when you're back on the lappy :thumbup: Tell me if you think I'm showing my full 31 weeks yet.Click to expand...

Tomorrow I'll have a seek for my 31ish week pics:thumbup: I'm off to bed now:sleep: I just can't believe you're nearly popping your sprog Kit! It seems like yesterday you got a digi positive!:fool: Crazy amazing shit!

Nighty night all:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

Ps My Spring Lasagne was licious:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(
> 
> I know it must be a pain in the backside Molly..I'm sure my OH feels the same but it's an unfortunate occupational hazard which I'm sure your OH would love to be able to avoid..I know I would. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know... still feel whiny about it sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't misunderstand me Molly...I totally get it and I don't know what it will be like when I leave OH for the first time overnight when I go on my first business trip on my return to work. Not looking forward to any of it :nope: I feel for you having the two girls AND now with little Leo on the way. :hugs:Click to expand...

:( I wouldn't look forward to any of it either. Aww... I bet you cry. I cried something horrible when I left my DD (the older) with a sitter for the first time. Just releasing control over babe to another human, no matter who it is, is hard. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight HollyDaMonkey. :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sara- wow! Those pics are amazing! You are fabulous! :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- of course you have to post pics while I'm on my phone waiting outside my DD's school. :dohh: lovely of what I can see... It's maybe a cm by a cm on my phone. :haha:
> 
> :haha: Sorry Moll. You'll get the full effect when you're back on the lappy :thumbup: Tell me if you think I'm showing my full 31 weeks yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have a seek for my 31ish week pics:thumbup: I'm off to bed now:sleep: I just can't believe you're nearly popping your sprog Kit! It seems like yesterday you got a digi positive!:fool: Crazy amazing shit!
> 
> Nighty night all:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Ps My Spring Lasagne was licious:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooo, I'll look forward to that pic for comparison :thumbup: I can't believe there's only 9 weeks to go until my DD :shock: Time really does fly particularly once you pass that first tri. 

Glad you enjoyed your din dins..it sounded "alish! :thumbup:

Good night lovely :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

when does your ML start kitty ?

night sweet munkie.....dream of kites and bikes x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(
> 
> I know it must be a pain in the backside Molly..I'm sure my OH feels the same but it's an unfortunate occupational hazard which I'm sure your OH would love to be able to avoid..I know I would. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know... still feel whiny about it sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't misunderstand me Molly...I totally get it and I don't know what it will be like when I leave OH for the first time overnight when I go on my first business trip on my return to work. Not looking forward to any of it :nope: I feel for you having the two girls AND now with little Leo on the way. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :( I wouldn't look forward to any of it either. Aww... I bet you cry. I cried something horrible when I left my DD (the older) with a sitter for the first time. Just releasing control over babe to another human, no matter who it is, is hard. :hugs:Click to expand...

I have the same problem, about releasing control over babe to another human, which is why I only employ aliens to babysit for LO https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gif


:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sara- wow! Those pics are amazing! You are fabulous! :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- of course you have to post pics while I'm on my phone waiting outside my DD's school. :dohh: lovely of what I can see... It's maybe a cm by a cm on my phone. :haha:
> 
> :haha: Sorry Moll. You'll get the full effect when you're back on the lappy :thumbup: Tell me if you think I'm showing my full 31 weeks yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have a seek for my 31ish week pics:thumbup: I'm off to bed now:sleep: I just can't believe you're nearly popping your sprog Kit! It seems like yesterday you got a digi positive!:fool: Crazy amazing shit!
> 
> Nighty night all:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Ps My Spring Lasagne was licious:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, I'll look forward to that pic for comparison :thumbup: I can't believe there's only 9 weeks to go until my DD :shock: Time really does fly particularly once you pass that first tri.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your din dins..it sounded "alish! :thumbup:
> 
> Good night lovely :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

I just told my OH last night that I was looking at the 20 week milestone as a time of goal post and now it's come and gone... What?? It took so long to get here and now I'm nearly 2 weeks out from it?! Going quite fast now.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(
> 
> I know it must be a pain in the backside Molly..I'm sure my OH feels the same but it's an unfortunate occupational hazard which I'm sure your OH would love to be able to avoid..I know I would. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know... still feel whiny about it sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't misunderstand me Molly...I totally get it and I don't know what it will be like when I leave OH for the first time overnight when I go on my first business trip on my return to work. Not looking forward to any of it :nope: I feel for you having the two girls AND now with little Leo on the way. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :( I wouldn't look forward to any of it either. Aww... I bet you cry. I cried something horrible when I left my DD (the older) with a sitter for the first time. Just releasing control over babe to another human, no matter who it is, is hard. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same problem, about releasing control over babe to another human, which is why I only employ aliens to babysit for LO https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gif
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I hadn't thought of contacting the Alien Nanny Registry! I really should next time eh? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> when does your ML start kitty ?
> 
> night sweet munkie.....dream of kites and bikes x

Providing all goes well and I'm fit enough to continue, I officially finish for ML on Friday 17th June :thumbup: Just less than 7 weeks to go now!! Remind me when yours is again?


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone! Just got home and about to cook some dinner. Nothing special tonight. I am making breakfast for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> when does your ML start kitty ?
> 
> night sweet munkie.....dream of kites and bikes x
> 
> Providing all goes well and I'm fit enough to continue, I officially finish for ML on Friday 17th June :thumbup: Just less than 7 weeks to go now!! Remind me when yours is again?Click to expand...

mine should be 18 Aug ! fingers crossed ........no long to go now hun !!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I just told my OH last night that I was looking at the 20 week milestone as a time of goal post and now it's come and gone... What?? It took so long to get here and now I'm nearly 2 weeks out from it?! Going quite fast now.

I know..it's scary eh? I can't believe that you are almost 22 weeks! Of course, Christmas seems like only a few weeks ago and that was when your big news broke.....before we know it, this will all be memories and our LO's will be real and in our arms :cloud9: and Jaynie, Sarachka, Newbie and all the other fertile myrtles will be preggy and will have all of these convos again. I CANNOT WAIT for that to happen :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(
> 
> I know it must be a pain in the backside Molly..I'm sure my OH feels the same but it's an unfortunate occupational hazard which I'm sure your OH would love to be able to avoid..I know I would. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know... still feel whiny about it sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't misunderstand me Molly...I totally get it and I don't know what it will be like when I leave OH for the first time overnight when I go on my first business trip on my return to work. Not looking forward to any of it :nope: I feel for you having the two girls AND now with little Leo on the way. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :( I wouldn't look forward to any of it either. Aww... I bet you cry. I cried something horrible when I left my DD (the older) with a sitter for the first time. Just releasing control over babe to another human, no matter who it is, is hard. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same problem, about releasing control over babe to another human, which is why I only employ aliens to babysit for LO https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gif
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Hmmm, yes, I think you may have a point! I've heard that aliens are quite reliable and good for keeping in touch (phoning home :thumbup:) :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just told my OH last night that I was looking at the 20 week milestone as a time of goal post and now it's come and gone... What?? It took so long to get here and now I'm nearly 2 weeks out from it?! Going quite fast now.
> 
> I know..it's scary eh? I can't believe that you are almost 22 weeks! Of course, Christmas seems like only a few weeks ago and that was when your big news broke.....before we know it, this will all be memories and our LO's will be real and in our arms :cloud9: and Jaynie, Sarachka, Newbie and all the other fertile myrtles will be preggy and will have all of these convos again. I CANNOT WAIT for that to happen :happydance:Click to expand...

It's so true... I get misty eyed and sentimental just thinking about it. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a :hissy: ... I'm tired of my OH going out of town! *stomps foot childishly* I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight... I haven't made that in a while. [-(
> 
> I know it must be a pain in the backside Molly..I'm sure my OH feels the same but it's an unfortunate occupational hazard which I'm sure your OH would love to be able to avoid..I know I would. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know... still feel whiny about it sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't misunderstand me Molly...I totally get it and I don't know what it will be like when I leave OH for the first time overnight when I go on my first business trip on my return to work. Not looking forward to any of it :nope: I feel for you having the two girls AND now with little Leo on the way. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :( I wouldn't look forward to any of it either. Aww... I bet you cry. I cried something horrible when I left my DD (the older) with a sitter for the first time. Just releasing control over babe to another human, no matter who it is, is hard. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same problem, about releasing control over babe to another human, which is why I only employ aliens to babysit for LO https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gif
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hmmm, yes, I think you may have a point! I've heard that aliens are quite reliable and good for keeping in touch (phoning home :thumbup:) :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## addie25

I just had a gross food combo thought and I am not pregnant! I wanted to make pasta but I do not have butter so I thought I will just heat up some ranch dressing and put it on top! How gross does that sound (even tho to me it sounded rather good) :dohh::shrug::shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone! Just got home and about to cook some dinner. Nothing special tonight. I am making breakfast for dinner :thumbup:

Hello m'love :wave:

Breakfast for dinner :saywhat:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- My OH has ranch on pasta sometimes. :sick: Can't get myself to try it though. It's something he picked up back when he was fresh out of his parents house in his first apartment. :haha:

Kit- Breakfast for dinner is one of my favs! :cloud9: You heard (perhaps) that the other night I made a breakfast scramble of eggs, hashbrowns, and turkey sausage? Scrummy!


----------



## addie25

LOL I have very odd tastes in food. I ate normally when I was preggers tho????

Yes I made eggs and pancakes....but only had a bit bc i said I was not going to eat that much so 2 eggs and one pancake and now I decided on some pasta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just told my OH last night that I was looking at the 20 week milestone as a time of goal post and now it's come and gone... What?? It took so long to get here and now I'm nearly 2 weeks out from it?! Going quite fast now.
> 
> I know..it's scary eh? I can't believe that you are almost 22 weeks! Of course, Christmas seems like only a few weeks ago and that was when your big news broke.....before we know it, this will all be memories and our LO's will be real and in our arms :cloud9: and Jaynie, Sarachka, Newbie and all the other fertile myrtles will be preggy and will have all of these convos again. I CANNOT WAIT for that to happen :happydance:Click to expand...

:cry: that was very sweet of you to say! :cry: thank you kit :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats on the 28k post ADDIE! IVF, here you come! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just told my OH last night that I was looking at the 20 week milestone as a time of goal post and now it's come and gone... What?? It took so long to get here and now I'm nearly 2 weeks out from it?! Going quite fast now.
> 
> I know..it's scary eh? I can't believe that you are almost 22 weeks! Of course, Christmas seems like only a few weeks ago and that was when your big news broke.....before we know it, this will all be memories and our LO's will be real and in our arms :cloud9: and Jaynie, Sarachka, Newbie and all the other fertile myrtles will be preggy and will have all of these convos again. I CANNOT WAIT for that to happen :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: that was very sweet of you to say! :cry: thank you kit :friends:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

what's shaking today ladies? 
https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2155/2155760v6z456r3w1.gif

anyone know where i can find recent bump pics of Kit? i feel like i've seen everyone's bump lately but hers :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> LOL I have very odd tastes in food. I ate normally when I was preggers tho????
> 
> Yes I made eggs and pancakes....but only had a bit bc i said I was not going to eat that much so 2 eggs and one pancake and now I decided on some pasta!!!!!!!!!

Yay addie!! You got the 28000th post!! :yipee: It's a good sign!! Soon we will all be talking about your experience in how you got your bebe. What you went through, how you felt and how worth every last frustrating minute it all was to get your little one :cloud9: Try to keep this in mind when things don't seem to go smoothly lovely :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey molly moll! What's https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2155/2155760v6z456r3w1.gif with you?? 

Hope you enjoyed your bday, in all it's non-celebratory glory of course! :)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> what's shaking today ladies?
> https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2155/2155760v6z456r3w1.gif
> 
> anyone know where i can find recent bump pics of Kit? i feel like i've seen everyone's bump lately but hers :haha:

Oh poo. She JUST posted one but I forget the page number. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Congrats on the 28k post ADDIE! IVF, here you come! :hugs: :kiss:

Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Congrats on the 28k post ADDIE! IVF, here you come! :hugs: :kiss:

Thank you! I hope im coming IVF I want to come!!!!

Got an email she said it can take 4 days (not that that matters bc I cant start till 1st week of June now anyway) or it can be 4 weeks or so (making it July) so im just blah. Cant change it so just have to deal.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I just told my OH last night that I was looking at the 20 week milestone as a time of goal post and now it's come and gone... What?? It took so long to get here and now I'm nearly 2 weeks out from it?! Going quite fast now.
> 
> I know..it's scary eh? I can't believe that you are almost 22 weeks! Of course, Christmas seems like only a few weeks ago and that was when your big news broke.....before we know it, this will all be memories and our LO's will be real and in our arms :cloud9: and Jaynie, Sarachka, Newbie and all the other fertile myrtles will be preggy and will have all of these convos again. I CANNOT WAIT for that to happen :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: that was very sweet of you to say! :cry: thank you kit :friends:Click to expand...

Helloooooooo my lovely newbie doobeeeeee doooooo :friends:

It's true..it's going to happen and I can't wait for you to tell me all about your swelling :haha: Only kidding but you know what I mean :hugs:

Oh, and you're in luck, I posted a bump pic tonight - post 2797 :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I must say the weeks go by really fast with my job. As long as they finish soon and I start in June it will be here be4 I know it. My brother is also buying a new house and I am going to help him get it together so that will take up my time!


----------



## Sarachka

Newbie!! How are you doing? Whats going on with TTC for you?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hey molly moll! What's https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2155/2155760v6z456r3w1.gif with you??
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your bday, in all it's non-celebratory glory of course! :)

It's a pig that is shakin' like ... BACON. :haha:


----------



## addie25

LOL my brother just called and goes do you think your DH will help me carry things into a Truck to move so I do not have pay someone. I go well just dont hurt him I need his doodle LOL and he yelled ewww he thought I was saying :sex: I mean I need him to get me preggers with IVF!!!!


----------



## addie25

mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey molly moll! What's https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2155/2155760v6z456r3w1.gif with you??
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your bday, in all it's non-celebratory glory of course! :)
> 
> it's a pig that is shakin' like ... Bacon. :haha:Click to expand...

awww awesome pigggg!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> LOL my brother just called and goes do you think your DH will help me carry things into a Truck to move so I do not have pay someone. I go well just dont hurt him I need his doodle LOL and he yelled ewww he thought I was saying :sex: I mean I need him to get me preggers with IVF!!!!

:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I love that Piggy!! :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Im so glad so many turtles are on!!!! I feel like I never get a good chat in because of the time difference. OH MY DEAR this man just came to my back window but its ok he is mowing the lawn!!!!!! He freaked me out!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!

Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman?? 

TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Im so glad so many turtles are on!!!! I feel like I never get a good chat in because of the time difference. OH MY DEAR this man just came to my back window but its ok he is mowing the lawn!!!!!! He freaked me out!!!

I know addie..it can be a bit tricky timing things from our respective sides of the pond :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

530am is too early to be getting up! I am so exhausted right now. How will I last another 4.5 hours?! :sleep:


----------



## addie25

Take a
nap.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Im so glad so many turtles are on!!!! I feel like I never get a good chat in because of the time difference. OH MY DEAR this man just came to my back window but its ok he is mowing the lawn!!!!!! He freaked me out!!!

i agree addie! i was expecting to find tumble weed when i logged on! So glad the gang's all here... minus the monkey :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:

Thanks you my dear :friends: 

Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Take a
> View attachment 199864
> nap.

:haha: I would love to but the girls don't believe in naps. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...

Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...

it's definitely the pressure. if i were pregnant today he'd be happy. and he'd probably say, 'see, all that obsessing and timing things was unnecessary and told u it would happen on it's own :smug:' to which i'd respond :shock: .... :grr:


----------



## addie25

MY DH had issues around O as well. Just dress sexy and he will forget the pressure. I cant dress sexy any more when we try for a baby. DH will be alone in a room with a cup!!!!! I HOPE HE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> 530am is too early to be getting up! I am so exhausted right now. How will I last another 4.5 hours?! :sleep:

Oh my...I'm not sure the choice would be mine..my eyes would end up shutting themselves :shock:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Take a
> View attachment 199864
> nap.
> 
> :haha: I would love to but the girls don't believe in naps. :haha:Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL Hide chocolate in your room and tell them to search as you nap and not to wake u till they find each piece and there are 20!!!!!!!!!!!! Then they can eat them!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 530am is too early to be getting up! I am so exhausted right now. How will I last another 4.5 hours?! :sleep:
> 
> Oh my...I'm not sure the choice would be mine..my eyes would end up shutting themselves :shock:Click to expand...

They are trying for sure. It's a battle. :sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:Click to expand...

great minds think alike Moll! i actually asked him last night about being afraid of there being something wrong with him. He said no though :shrug: I'm inclined to believe deep down he may be a teensy bit nervous. I mean it seems like that would be a blow to the manhood not being able to get his wife pregnant. Also he has a teenage son from a previous relationship and if it turns out that he does have fertility issues, well then... i'm just saying :blush: I didn't go there with him tho


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Take a
> View attachment 199864
> nap.
> 
> :haha: I would love to but the girls don't believe in naps. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL Hide chocolate in your room and tell them to search as you nap and not to wake u till they find each piece and there are 20!!!!!!!!!!!! Then they can eat them!!!!!Click to expand...

:haha: I don't think any nap would prepare me for energy rush they would get off of 20 pieces of chocolate.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 530am is too early to be getting up! I am so exhausted right now. How will I last another 4.5 hours?! :sleep:
> 
> Oh my...I'm not sure the choice would be mine..my eyes would end up shutting themselves :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> They are trying for sure. It's a battle. :sleep:Click to expand...

why up so early moll?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> it's definitely the pressure. if i were pregnant today he'd be happy. and he'd probably say, 'see, all that obsessing and timing things was unnecessary and told u it would happen on it's own :smug:' to which i'd respond :shock: .... :grr:Click to expand...

Well then your plan to inadvertently and subtly initiate some "good luvvin'" at the "right time" is the way to go :thumbup: Unfortunately we women sometimes just have to take matters into our own hands to get the result at the end of the day eh? I do hope that yours and OH's schedules are a little more compatible than they have been though! 

Oh, I don't mean to go on but could we maybe just have one beautifull Bahamas pic?? :flower:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> great minds think alike Moll! i actually asked him last night about being afraid of there being something wrong with him. He said no though :shrug: I'm inclined to believe deep down he may be a teensy bit nervous. I mean it seems like that would be a blow to the manhood not being able to get his wife pregnant. Also he has a teenage son from a previous relationship and if it turns out that he does have fertility issues, well then... i'm just saying :blush: I didn't go there with him thoClick to expand...

OH My I am sure that is his son. My IVF doctor was saying that sometimes men get their wives pregnant and then try for 10 years and cant because slow mobility thats y they are testing ej again bc even tho he got me pregnant they want to make sure all is good so they dont have surprises.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> great minds think alike Moll! i actually asked him last night about being afraid of there being something wrong with him. He said no though :shrug: I'm inclined to believe deep down he may be a teensy bit nervous. I mean it seems like that would be a blow to the manhood not being able to get his wife pregnant. Also he has a teenage son from a previous relationship and if it turns out that he does have fertility issues, well then... i'm just saying :blush: I didn't go there with him thoClick to expand...

Oy! That would be a sticky situation! Hmm... I wonder what would get him to come around to actively TTC. :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Take a
> View attachment 199864
> nap.
> 
> :haha: I would love to but the girls don't believe in naps. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL Hide chocolate in your room and tell them to search as you nap and not to wake u till they find each piece and there are 20!!!!!!!!!!!! Then they can eat them!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> MY DH had issues around O as well. Just dress sexy and he will forget the pressure. I cant dress sexy any more when we try for a baby. DH will be alone in a room with a cup!!!!! I HOPE HE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When my friend and her OH went through IVF (twice), she was allowed to go in with her hubby to *ahem* "assist" with his efforts. They felt it was slightly less clinical that way...not sure how you'd feel? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY DH had issues around O as well. Just dress sexy and he will forget the pressure. I cant dress sexy any more when we try for a baby. DH will be alone in a room with a cup!!!!! I HOPE HE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When my friend and her OH went through IVF (twice), she was allowed to go in with her hubby to *ahem* "assist" with his efforts. They felt it was slightly less clinical that way...not sure how you'd feel? :shrug:Click to expand...

*ahem* I think ill be going in because my doctor said if it takes the men more than 30 minutes they send in the wives!!!!!!!!!!!! I know DH will take more than 30 minutes and Ill be shoved in the room ahhhhhhh thats so :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 530am is too early to be getting up! I am so exhausted right now. How will I last another 4.5 hours?! :sleep:
> 
> Oh my...I'm not sure the choice would be mine..my eyes would end up shutting themselves :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> They are trying for sure. It's a battle. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> why up so early moll?Click to expand...

I had to bring OH to work this morning. He's out of town again so (thankfully!) he drives a company vehicle to the job site and I would rather not be out the car for the week .


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY DH had issues around O as well. Just dress sexy and he will forget the pressure. I cant dress sexy any more when we try for a baby. DH will be alone in a room with a cup!!!!! I HOPE HE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When my friend and her OH went through IVF (twice), she was allowed to go in with her hubby to *ahem* "assist" with his efforts. They felt it was slightly less clinical that way...not sure how you'd feel? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *ahem* I think ill be going in because my doctor said if it takes the men more than 30 minutes they send in the wives!!!!!!!!!!!! I know DH will take more than 30 minutes and Ill be shoved in the room ahhhhhhh thats so :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: You both make me want to explore IVF just so I can go in and "assist" my OH. :rofl: What does that say about me??? :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY DH had issues around O as well. Just dress sexy and he will forget the pressure. I cant dress sexy any more when we try for a baby. DH will be alone in a room with a cup!!!!! I HOPE HE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When my friend and her OH went through IVF (twice), she was allowed to go in with her hubby to *ahem* "assist" with his efforts. They felt it was slightly less clinical that way...not sure how you'd feel? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *ahem* I think ill be going in because my doctor said if it takes the men more than 30 minutes they send in the wives!!!!!!!!!!!! I know DH will take more than 30 minutes and Ill be shoved in the room ahhhhhhh thats so :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Oh my ...I didn't realise they were on a timer before reinforcements were called in :winkwink: Well, needs must! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY DH had issues around O as well. Just dress sexy and he will forget the pressure. I cant dress sexy any more when we try for a baby. DH will be alone in a room with a cup!!!!! I HOPE HE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When my friend and her OH went through IVF (twice), she was allowed to go in with her hubby to *ahem* "assist" with his efforts. They felt it was slightly less clinical that way...not sure how you'd feel? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *ahem* I think ill be going in because my doctor said if it takes the men more than 30 minutes they send in the wives!!!!!!!!!!!! I know DH will take more than 30 minutes and Ill be shoved in the room ahhhhhhh thats so :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You both make me want to explore IVF just so I can go in and "assist" my OH. :rofl: What does that say about me??? :blush:Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL thats hilarious!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY DH had issues around O as well. Just dress sexy and he will forget the pressure. I cant dress sexy any more when we try for a baby. DH will be alone in a room with a cup!!!!! I HOPE HE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When my friend and her OH went through IVF (twice), she was allowed to go in with her hubby to *ahem* "assist" with his efforts. They felt it was slightly less clinical that way...not sure how you'd feel? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *ahem* I think ill be going in because my doctor said if it takes the men more than 30 minutes they send in the wives!!!!!!!!!!!! I know DH will take more than 30 minutes and Ill be shoved in the room ahhhhhhh thats so :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You both make me want to explore IVF just so I can go in and "assist" my OH. :rofl: What does that say about me??? :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: It says your OH is a lucky guy but you knew that anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Is it not bed time for you lovey? I think I hear Percival from here... loud and persistent he is... how can you ignore that? He seems so... irresistible. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Is it not bed time for you lovey? I think I hear Percival from hear... loud and persistent he is... how can you ignore that? He seems so... irresistible. :cloud9:

:haha: You're quite right Molly..I should really already be in bed..I can tell by the swelling :wacko:

Thanks everyone for the chat but i'm off to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz now.

Catch you all soon I hope, lots of love :hugs::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> it's definitely the pressure. if i were pregnant today he'd be happy. and he'd probably say, 'see, all that obsessing and timing things was unnecessary and told u it would happen on it's own :smug:' to which i'd respond :shock: .... :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Well then your plan to inadvertently and subtly initiate some "good luvvin'" at the "right time" is the way to go :thumbup: Unfortunately we women sometimes just have to take matters into our own hands to get the result at the end of the day eh? I do hope that yours and OH's schedules are a little more compatible than they have been though!
> 
> Oh, I don't mean to go on but could we maybe just have one beautifull Bahamas pic?? :flower:Click to expand...

oh yes! :dohh: i totally forgot, i owe pics!!

this is a view of our hotel from the beach 


here's me at the atlantis acquarium


and here's a view from the boat tour we took. the bldg with the tallest pointy thing is our hotel. the large tent to the left is the straw market, and the bldg in the middle with the lime green roof is senor frog's!


----------



## addie25

Good NT :sleep: well


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! And i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. Is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> Ttc is on ice at the moment. Since dh can't agree on how to get to bfp land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. The problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... Perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next o i may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's o time for me. :shrug:
> 
> thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that oh can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> it's definitely the pressure. If i were pregnant today he'd be happy. And he'd probably say, 'see, all that obsessing and timing things was unnecessary and told u it would happen on it's own :smug:' to which i'd respond :shock: .... :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> well then your plan to inadvertently and subtly initiate some "good luvvin'" at the "right time" is the way to go :thumbup: Unfortunately we women sometimes just have to take matters into our own hands to get the result at the end of the day eh? I do hope that yours and oh's schedules are a little more compatible than they have been though!
> 
> Oh, i don't mean to go on but could we maybe just have one beautifull bahamas pic?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes! :dohh: I totally forgot, i owe pics!!
> 
> This is a view of our hotel from the beach
> View attachment 199868
> 
> 
> here's me at the atlantis acquarium
> View attachment 199869
> 
> 
> and here's a view from the boat tour we took. The bldg with the tallest pointy thing is our hotel. The large tent to the left is the straw market, and the bldg in the middle with the lime green roof is senor frog's!
> View attachment 199872Click to expand...

omg are those sharks above your head!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit, sleep well... give Percival a extra squeeze for me. I think here soon I need to go buy his twin brother. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> it's definitely the pressure. if i were pregnant today he'd be happy. and he'd probably say, 'see, all that obsessing and timing things was unnecessary and told u it would happen on it's own :smug:' to which i'd respond :shock: .... :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Well then your plan to inadvertently and subtly initiate some "good luvvin'" at the "right time" is the way to go :thumbup: Unfortunately we women sometimes just have to take matters into our own hands to get the result at the end of the day eh? I do hope that yours and OH's schedules are a little more compatible than they have been though!
> 
> Oh, I don't mean to go on but could we maybe just have one beautifull Bahamas pic?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes! :dohh: i totally forgot, i owe pics!!
> 
> this is a view of our hotel from the beach
> View attachment 199868
> 
> 
> here's me at the atlantis acquarium
> View attachment 199869
> 
> 
> and here's a view from the boat tour we took. the bldg with the tallest pointy thing is our hotel. the large tent to the left is the straw market, and the bldg in the middle with the lime green roof is senor frog's!
> View attachment 199872Click to expand...

:cloud9: GORGE! :cloud9:

You look so happy, beautiful and chilled :hugs: Thanks Newbie :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> great minds think alike Moll! i actually asked him last night about being afraid of there being something wrong with him. He said no though :shrug: I'm inclined to believe deep down he may be a teensy bit nervous. I mean it seems like that would be a blow to the manhood not being able to get his wife pregnant. Also he has a teenage son from a previous relationship and if it turns out that he does have fertility issues, well then... i'm just saying :blush: I didn't go there with him thoClick to expand...
> 
> Oy! That would be a sticky situation! Hmm... I wonder what would get him to come around to actively TTC. :-kClick to expand...

i think the thought of making the magic for a cup might do it! 

Addie, your DH is absolutely awesome b/c I'm sure mine would have a :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Fabby pics and look at you! You look GORGE!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> it's definitely the pressure. if i were pregnant today he'd be happy. and he'd probably say, 'see, all that obsessing and timing things was unnecessary and told u it would happen on it's own :smug:' to which i'd respond :shock: .... :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Well then your plan to inadvertently and subtly initiate some "good luvvin'" at the "right time" is the way to go :thumbup: Unfortunately we women sometimes just have to take matters into our own hands to get the result at the end of the day eh? I do hope that yours and OH's schedules are a little more compatible than they have been though!
> 
> Oh, I don't mean to go on but could we maybe just have one beautifull Bahamas pic?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes! :dohh: i totally forgot, i owe pics!!
> 
> this is a view of our hotel from the beach
> View attachment 199868
> 
> 
> here's me at the atlantis acquarium
> View attachment 199869
> 
> 
> and here's a view from the boat tour we took. the bldg with the tallest pointy thing is our hotel. the large tent to the left is the straw market, and the bldg in the middle with the lime green roof is senor frog's!
> View attachment 199872
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9: GORGE! :cloud9:
> 
> You look so happy, beautiful and chilled :hugs: Thanks Newbie :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks! anything for you my dear! Rest well tonight :hugs:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> great minds think alike Moll! i actually asked him last night about being afraid of there being something wrong with him. He said no though :shrug: I'm inclined to believe deep down he may be a teensy bit nervous. I mean it seems like that would be a blow to the manhood not being able to get his wife pregnant. Also he has a teenage son from a previous relationship and if it turns out that he does have fertility issues, well then... i'm just saying :blush: I didn't go there with him thoClick to expand...
> 
> Oy! That would be a sticky situation! Hmm... I wonder what would get him to come around to actively TTC. :-kClick to expand...
> 
> i think the thought of making the magic for a cup might do it!
> 
> Addie, your DH is absolutely awesome b/c I'm sure mine would have a :hissy:Click to expand...

LOL HE HAS NOT :hissy: yet lets hope he doesn't have a fit that day when the pressure it on!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> great minds think alike Moll! i actually asked him last night about being afraid of there being something wrong with him. He said no though :shrug: I'm inclined to believe deep down he may be a teensy bit nervous. I mean it seems like that would be a blow to the manhood not being able to get his wife pregnant. Also he has a teenage son from a previous relationship and if it turns out that he does have fertility issues, well then... i'm just saying :blush: I didn't go there with him thoClick to expand...
> 
> Oy! That would be a sticky situation! Hmm... I wonder what would get him to come around to actively TTC. :-kClick to expand...
> 
> i think the thought of making the magic for a cup might do it!
> 
> Addie, your DH is absolutely awesome b/c I'm sure mine would have a :hissy:Click to expand...

I actually asked my OH the other night if he would be comfortable *ahem* having a go in a cup (we were watching a tv show where that was an issue) and he said, "Sure, no problem." :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> great minds think alike Moll! i actually asked him last night about being afraid of there being something wrong with him. He said no though :shrug: I'm inclined to believe deep down he may be a teensy bit nervous. I mean it seems like that would be a blow to the manhood not being able to get his wife pregnant. Also he has a teenage son from a previous relationship and if it turns out that he does have fertility issues, well then... i'm just saying :blush: I didn't go there with him thoClick to expand...
> 
> Oy! That would be a sticky situation! Hmm... I wonder what would get him to come around to actively TTC. :-kClick to expand...
> 
> i think the thought of making the magic for a cup might do it!
> 
> Addie, your DH is absolutely awesome b/c I'm sure mine would have a :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I actually asked my OH the other night if he would be comfortable *ahem* having a go in a cup (we were watching a tv show where that was an issue) and he said, "Sure, no problem." :haha:Click to expand...

LOL I told him he was allowed to use his iphone if he needed help :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- Fabby pics and look at you! You look GORGE!

u girls are too kind! I think i look rather flabby (which is what i thought it said at 1st :haha: self-conscious much?? :rofl:)

Anywho, it's time for me to go. i'll check back later when i get home. hopefully some turts will still be on

:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Good point... perhaps he's afraid that if it doesn't take, there is something wrong with him? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> great minds think alike Moll! i actually asked him last night about being afraid of there being something wrong with him. He said no though :shrug: I'm inclined to believe deep down he may be a teensy bit nervous. I mean it seems like that would be a blow to the manhood not being able to get his wife pregnant. Also he has a teenage son from a previous relationship and if it turns out that he does have fertility issues, well then... i'm just saying :blush: I didn't go there with him thoClick to expand...
> 
> Oy! That would be a sticky situation! Hmm... I wonder what would get him to come around to actively TTC. :-kClick to expand...
> 
> i think the thought of making the magic for a cup might do it!
> 
> Addie, your DH is absolutely awesome b/c I'm sure mine would have a :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I actually asked my OH the other night if he would be comfortable *ahem* having a go in a cup (we were watching a tv show where that was an issue) and he said, "Sure, no problem." :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I told him he was allowed to use his iphone if he needed help :shrug:Click to expand...

I still like the idea of going in for the "assist" :rofl:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- Fabby pics and look at you! You look GORGE!
> 
> u girls are too kind! I think i look rather flabby (which is what i thought it said at 1st :haha: self-conscious much?? :rofl:)
> 
> Anywho, it's time for me to go. i'll check back later when i get home. hopefully some turts will still be on
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

You look great :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- Fabby pics and look at you! You look GORGE!
> 
> u girls are too kind! I think i look rather flabby (which is what i thought it said at 1st :haha: self-conscious much?? :rofl:)
> 
> Anywho, it's time for me to go. i'll check back later when i get home. hopefully some turts will still be on
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

I'll do my best to check back in. And you are silly for being self conscious! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

LA LA LA where did everyone go!!:shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ladies what do you think to my wedding photo album?





It also has a dove in silver on the opposite page and will have sheets of clear acetate between the pages to stop photos from sticking together.

The photos will be backed onto black card with shaped edges but the pictures will be held in slits on the card not stuck down :)


----------



## addie25

It looks just lovely!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

thanks it was a crappy a4 sketch book when I bought it :D


----------



## Mollykins

Very beautiful photo album Ginge. :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! Back to work today 

Newbie u look fabbo in your pics ! Xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

I just dont wanna work anymore :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie and Clare- have a great day today. :hugs: 

Goodnight all. After 19 hours awake... I'm going to bed! Up in... Less than 7 hours. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Back to work for me today as well - boo! :growlmad:

I hope everyone has a great Tuesday, and at least for the UK working turtles, it's a short week :happydance: 

Got the MW later this morning, I'll let you know what's going on later :thumbup:

Bye for now lovelies :wave:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Ladies what do you think to my wedding photo album?
> 
> View attachment 199893
> 
> 
> View attachment 199894
> 
> 
> It also has a dove in silver on the opposite page and will have sheets of clear acetate between the pages to stop photos from sticking together.
> 
> The photos will be backed onto black card with shaped edges but the pictures will be held in slits on the card not stuck down :)

Ginge..I think your album looks really brilliant! I would not have the faintest idea how to turn a sketchbook into something like this! Really well done! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls I'm home! Ive been awake for 30 hours :shock: :sleep: 

Newbie good to see you on and talking to us :D lovely photos btw you look just lovely!

Addie glad you got to chat and like newbie I don't think Adam could do that at all. :thumbup: your oh is a trooper. 

April where are you? 

Molly - Erin has been up at 5-5.30 all holiday and today we had to get her up! No joke... 

Holly what'ya doing well done hollinka on eating with a spoon :cloud9: such an achievement! I found the pink tea :happydance: 

Kit it's so exciting for you now :cloud9: lovely pot and lovely thing to say about newbie and me and sarachka! 

Crunch I'm positively excited for your scan! You gonna show us your patio? And of course scan pics?

Luna you ordered crystals? Do they ease it or anything? I truly hope you feel better soon and weight gain isn't a bad thing at.all :flower: 

Lovely work ginge :) you are super organised and I am sorry about your hammy. My friends Spider - Daryl died today sad times in animal world :sad2: hope the babies are ok though! 

Sarachka - I really enjoyed your photos but I can see why you stopped in a way. You are very good though :thumbup: how's the sex ban going? You 'assisting' your oh at all :haha:?

I shall post pictures of my holiday when I'm working tomorrow and I'm near my computer!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Lovely post Jaynie! I've missed u ladybug! What's new with you? More importantly, why have u been up for so long?

thanks for all the kind words yesterday girls. i was feeling a little crummy regarding TTC. I didn't bother to mention anything to DH last night but I do plan to ask him when he thinks we will be on the same TTC page.


----------



## poas

Wow there was a lot of posts last night/this morning :) Crunchie my scan is on 1OTH May,when is yours? All the photo's I've seen (Bethany,Kit,Newbie,Ginge...and anyone else's) are lovely :)
Work is a big flaming bag of poo sticks for me too Clare, my boss just got forced to move to another unit and I am now working underneath Adolf No-kids....That's not her real name oddly enough,but I'm sure you get the drift!
Today she told me (after rearranging the months rosta that me and lovely ex manager worked out!!!) that I have been rather 'thoughtless' in the planning of my midwife appointments, and suggested it was 'a little suspicious' that they are mainly on mondays...THIS IS WHEN MY MIDWIFE HOLDS CLINIC?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
Anyway,rant over, off to pick Harri up from school and go for a nice de-stressing walk in this glorious sunshine :) <------how's that for PMA?!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Excellent PMA :) Sorry your new boss is being a jerk. Enjoy your walk! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie dooby doo... I just couldn't sleep last night dunno why :shrug: last time I was insomniac I was depressed I think that's why I dread it. Anyway we went out on our last night to a restaurant in a nice place called coulliere and my tummy was funny, I had a coffee at 8 am, I knew I had to be up at 4.30am and that I had to fly with Adam who is a mard and Erin who screamed the plane down on the way there. My heart was racing I can't explain it, I was anxious and the big coffee didn't help! Anyway there we have it. I've decided that a big sleep is in order and I'm just going to have an early night as I didn't wanna sleep when I got back because I'd not sleep tonight... 

I think you might be better just ntnp, it's clear that you love your dh tons and if he can't cope with pressure then you should just take the mantel as obviously you want it. I wish my oh were involved more but its not worth fretting over as it can tear relationships apart!


----------



## Crunchie

Poas we have the same scan day ! How exciting is that lol 

I have 2 managers called adolf no kids - funny how many of them end up in management 
- go figure !! 

Jaynie baby I will always show you pics
Of my patio..... If u can contain your excitement that is !!


----------



## firstbaby25

That is exciting news for the thread two scans in one day :happydance: :yipee: 

I wanna see pics of anything to do with any of you :flower: I am so tired. Keep pinching myself :haha: I wanna stay up til at least 9 hmmmm how to do that?


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning ladies! :wave: 

Short conversation between me and my youngest this morning...

"Mommy? Can I have this one and you can have this one?"
"Yes."
"That's splendid! ... that means (cue high pitched voice) Woo-hoo!" 

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie baby- I suggest coffee my crazy love... and lots of it. :hugs: 

Ooo! You are right! 2 scans in one day IS exciting! And I agree... pics pics pics!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Good morning my lovely. How are you feeling today?


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls :)

Just wanted to share this lovely dream I had last night!

It started with my mom and I on a flight to Africa. Then I realized we were on our way to SOUTH AFRICA to Trin's place! And it was a Turtle Real Life Meet! Everyone was there! And we were hanging out with the cats at Trin's place - and there were some friendly deer and a couple dogs and of course the cute little piglet was there, too. We all went inside and had tea and then started watching a movie, but then I woke up when I had to go pee. Probably from all the tea ;)

It was such a fun dream! I love it when I have dreams like that! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hello girls :)
> 
> Just wanted to share this lovely dream I had last night!
> 
> It started with my mom and I on a flight to Africa. Then I realized we were on our way to SOUTH AFRICA to Trin's place! And it was a Turtle Real Life Meet! Everyone was there! And we were hanging out with the cats at Trin's place - and there were some friendly deer and a couple dogs and of course the cute little piglet was there, too. We all went inside and had tea and then started watching a movie, but then I woke up when I had to go pee. Probably from all the tea ;)
> 
> It was such a fun dream! I love it when I have dreams like that! :kiss:

That sounds like a fabulous dream. :hugs: Are you feeling all right this morning love dove?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- You are officially in your second tri now! :yipee: 40/3=13.3333333 :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for officially second tri!! :dance:

I am feeling a titch better. I felt pretty good yesterday! I started watching the first season of Glee on NetFlix instant play on my XBOX, so that was a good distraction for even thinking of being sick. Oh, and I wore my nausea bracelets (PsiBands) pretty much all day. I even cooked a full meal in the kitchen without barfing into the sink!! That's quite an accomplishment!!

I am naughty right now, though, because I've been up almost an hour and still haven't had breakfast and so now I'm starting to dry heave... I need to go eat something!!


----------



## poas

Wow, how funny Crunch...at least I don't have to be jealous that yours is before mine...whoah...what TIME is yours????? :)
That dream sounds lovely Luna :)


----------



## Mollykins

:-= I am in a rather... silly mood today... woke up to a blood sugar of 107, spoke to my OH over the phone and he thinks I should keep taking my level in the morning that way I know if I got up in the night and what type of breakfast I should have. Huh... :-k He sounds kind of smart today. :shrug: :haha: 

Went to sleep with my hair wet last night so I woke up with super curls but for once didn't wet them back down and tie them back. Maybe that's to blame for my silly mood. :fool:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Yay for officially second tri!! :dance:
> 
> I am feeling a titch better. I felt pretty good yesterday! I started watching the first season of Glee on NetFlix instant play on my XBOX, so that was a good distraction for even thinking of being sick. Oh, and I wore my nausea bracelets (PsiBands) pretty much all day. I even cooked a full meal in the kitchen without barfing into the sink!! That's quite an accomplishment!!
> 
> I am naughty right now, though, because I've been up almost an hour and still haven't had breakfast and so now I'm starting to dry heave... I need to go eat something!!

I'm glad those bracelets are working for you! Whatever works eh? Now... go eat! Right now... run! :haha:


----------



## poas

It's good to be silly Molly :)


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Wow, how funny Crunch...at least I don't have to be jealous that yours is before mine...whoah...what TIME is yours????? :)
> That dream sounds lovely Luna :)

Ooo! I want to know too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello all:flower:

*Crunchie* I could take a pic to rival your patio:haha: We had a man in today to put up a childproof fence round the top bit of garden where there's a drop! Woo hoo, fence and patio pics!\\:D/

The fence is also the reason I didn't have time to say good morning today, I had the 10:38 train to catch and the time before that was spent with the fence man. I had some shopping to do today and had to go and pick up my new _Livret de Famille_ where I am officially Madame MarriedPants:smug: But we had some fun too, since it's Holly's *16 months old birthday today!*

*Newbie!*You look lovely and what an amazing holiday place:cloud9: And that aquarium looks just fab, I want to go to one like that!:hissy::brat::hissy: I took Holly to the Paris one last summer and it was fairly pants:shrug: It didn't have a blue tube like your one:cry: 

*Ginge* that's wonderful your album!:thumbup: And good idea to put the photos into frames stuck down, I stuck the photos direct because I'm lazy like that but they do slip around a bit:dohh:

Off to feed/bath/bed LO and then I'll try to sneak back on, but I'm going swimming tonight with my club so may not be back until after swimbulating:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hello girls :)
> 
> Just wanted to share this lovely dream I had last night!
> 
> It started with my mom and I on a flight to Africa. Then I realized we were on our way to SOUTH AFRICA to Trin's place! And it was a Turtle Real Life Meet! Everyone was there! And we were hanging out with the cats at Trin's place - and there were some friendly deer and a couple dogs and of course the cute little piglet was there, too. We all went inside and had tea and then started watching a movie, but then I woke up when I had to go pee. Probably from all the tea ;)
> 
> It was such a fun dream! I love it when I have dreams like that! :kiss:

That sounds like a laugh! Funny if Trin dreamt last night that all the Turtles arrived at her place:haha:That would be spooky!

I had a dream so funny last night that I woke up in hysterical laughter but I can't possibly begin to explain it, it's too complicated, involving a hermetically sealed meat scanning machine and students learning about meat packaging.


----------



## Mollykins

Here is the aquarium in Oregon Holly... and Newbie... and anyone else. :haha: This link is to their website and more specifically, their Passages of the Deep. 

https://aquarium.org/exhibits/passages-of-the-deep


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I look forward to your Holly-proof fencing pics and to chat properly with you after swimbulating is complete. :haha: Oh and HAPPY 16 WHOLE MONTHS LITTLE MISS! :flower: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a dream so funny last night that I woke up in hysterical laughter but I can't possibly begin to explain it, it's too complicated, involving a hermetically sealed meat scanning machine and students learning about meat packaging.

You're a weirdo! But we love you.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Here is the aquarium in Oregon Holly... and Newbie... and anyone else. :haha: This link is to their website and more specifically, their Passages of the Deep.
> 
> https://aquarium.org/exhibits/passages-of-the-deep

oooh! :coolio: I'm usually not into acquariums, but since we've been to the one in Atlanta that seems to be my thing to do when we go out of town. This one seems way nice than the one in Atlantis. They had some really cool fish but it was quite small.

Happy 2nd Tri Luna! :happydance: I hope u feel much better in the 2nd... so much so that u forget all about the 1st trimester blues!

Hey curlysillyMollypants! :wave: feeling much better today. Too bad it's not friday.


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Wow, how funny Crunch...at least I don't have to be jealous that yours is before mine...whoah...what TIME is yours????? :)
> That dream sounds lovely Luna :)

Mine is 11.15am !!! Yours ??? But I am staying yellow so yours
Will be more exciting !


----------



## poas

I'm yellow and I kid you not....mine is at 11.15 too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynochka, you're back! That was a speedy little trip. Glad you enjoyed it. I'm coming with you next time, 'kay?

HOLLICHKA Kiss Hollinka happy 15 month birthday for me! Can you imagine Holly and Alexander's wedding being broadcast on all channels at Westminster Abbey? It will be amazing.

KIT how's work? It sucks being back. I wuv your little bumpity bump! I want it.

HAYLEECHKA you've been quiet. Don't like it!

APRILINKA where have you been too?! Don;t leave us!

Molly love you 'splendid' DD quotes! So sweet.

Luna! Congrats on successful completion of trimester 1!

TRIN how's the new office going? How's the SA weather? Did we all come over to hang with your kitties last night!?

GINGE love the album, very gorgeous. I love crafts and the personal touch.

*EVERYONE ELSE, I nuv you!*


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I'm yellow and I kid you not....mine is at 11.15 too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yipppeeee yellow ! And the same time....... Toot toot !!!!


----------



## poas

I have found it really hard not to just give in to OH and find out which team we are on-with his little girl they found out,with Harri I didn't-so thought it would be nice for him to tell me what our child IS lol.....however I have a feeling this is a girl,do you have any ideas what yours is?


----------



## Crunchie

I really want that moment when dh tells me too ..... I am
Swaying towards it being a boy but I have no idea why? Does your pregnancy seem different from last time? 

My evil boss has booked my appraisal in for the afternoon of the scan .... How mean is that ! Like I care lol Xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Jaynochka, you're back! That was a speedy little trip. Glad you enjoyed it. I'm coming with you next time, 'kay?
> 
> HOLLICHKA Kiss Hollinka happy 15 month birthday for me! Can you imagine Holly and Alexander's wedding being broadcast on all channels at Westminster Abbey? It will be amazing.
> 
> KIT how's work? It sucks being back. I wuv your little bumpity bump! I want it.
> 
> HAYLEECHKA you've been quiet. Don't like it!
> 
> APRILINKA where have you been too?! Don;t leave us!
> 
> Molly love you 'splendid' DD quotes! So sweet.
> 
> Luna! Congrats on successful completion of trimester 1!
> 
> TRIN how's the new office going? How's the SA weather? Did we all come over to hang with your kitties last night!?
> 
> GINGE love the album, very gorgeous. I love crafts and the personal touch.
> 
> *EVERYONE ELSE, I nuv you!*

You seem in such a lovely mood today! :hugs: Very cheery. Are you? Or is it me own silliness that is tone tinting the text? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie and Lissy- This is spooky exciting... I wonder if you'll post about how your scans went at the same time too! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie and Lissy- This is spooky exciting... I wonder if you'll post about how your scans went at the same time too! :happydance:

Perhaps we will go into labour on the same day lol:haha:


----------



## poas

That would be weird if we did!? Yes,this pregnancy seems very different-with Harri I went very wide at the hips very early,but had no bump really-whereas with this one its quite round and sticky-outy (<---technical term!!) 
What is with all these crappy bosses?! I'd offer HER an appraisal! But then, I never have been one for biting my tongue!


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> You seem in such a lovely mood today! :hugs: Very cheery. Are you? Or is it me own silliness that is tone tinting the text? :haha:

ha no you're totally on the money. I've been in a great mood all day! Which is NOT NORMAL for me lol. That's funny that you've picked up on it


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo Turtles!!

I wish wish wish you had all been at my house last night. Maybe you were, I can't remember what I dreamt
Our maid should come back tomorrow. I say should because it was meant to be 3 weeks ago. She's back in SA at least
Conversation between littlest ds tonight:
"I'm so not cool" *stand dejected in Ben10 sleeping shorts and pirate pj top*
Me: "you're always cool. No one will see you in bed"
Tarq: "I'll always know" *shakes head sadly and walks out to change*
:rofl:

Sara, the new practice is going really well. I'm so happy there

DH bbmed me today and said "so hjas AF shown up" :rofl: he's been so indoctrinated
On that note tho, she hasn't. I'm crampy and gassy and crabby (don't you all wish you were with me now :hahah:) so I'm sure she's on her way and just been rather delayed. Funny thing is tho that if I was symptom spotting I would be all abuzz with symptoms :wacko:

My dear DH is making a little something for my turtle girls tonight :happydance: so if you haven't already, you really really need to send me your addresses!!!


----------



## poas

Hey Trin, I was thinking of you the other day...a sa friend of the family had a brai (I don't know how to spell it) with lots of lovely boarewors (prob got that wrong too!!!) and humoungous steaks :) twas delicious!
Anyways, I hope you are ok? Will you test soon if af doesnt show?


----------



## poas

Molly how is Leo treatin you today?Lots of movement?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo Turtles!!
> 
> I wish wish wish you had all been at my house last night. Maybe you were, I can't remember what I dreamt
> Our maid should come back tomorrow. I say should because it was meant to be 3 weeks ago. She's back in SA at least
> Conversation between littlest ds tonight:
> "I'm so not cool" *stand dejected in Ben10 sleeping shorts and pirate pj top*
> Me: "you're always cool. No one will see you in bed"
> Tarq: "I'll always know" *shakes head sadly and walks out to change*
> :rofl:
> 
> Sara, the new practice is going really well. I'm so happy there
> 
> DH bbmed me today and said "so hjas AF shown up" :rofl: he's been so indoctrinated
> On that note tho, she hasn't. I'm crampy and gassy and crabby (don't you all wish you were with me now :hahah:) so I'm sure she's on her way and just been rather delayed. Funny thing is tho that if I was symptom spotting I would be all abuzz with symptoms :wacko:
> 
> My dear DH is making a little something for my turtle girls tonight :happydance: so if you haven't already, you really really need to send me your addresses!!!

Tarq is so funny! :rofl: Sounds like my youngest! 

I am glad you are enjoying your practice... :hugs: You know, I had a thought a bit ago about how amazing it would be if we all lived closer to each other... I bet your practice would a bit busier! It would be at least one turtle busier! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Molly how is Leo treatin you today?Lots of movement?

Oddly enough, I've been wondering about him. He's head down, snuggled right on top of my bladder and his feet are just above my belly button BUT I never feel him kick. I always feel him punching and elbowing me down low. If I hadn't seen his feet wiggle the tiniest of bits on the u/s screen 2 weeks ago I would think he was paralyzed or something. :wacko: The girls were ALWAYS kicking up at me. :shrug: But, I do feel him move quite a bit so that's always reassuring. :hugs:

How about you lover dover?


----------



## Mollykins

Random share but for the past few days (and today is significantly worse) it feels like I fell on a bar doing the splits... if you know what I mean. Ouch.


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hey Trin, I was thinking of you the other day...a sa friend of the family had a brai (I don't know how to spell it) with lots of lovely boarewors (prob got that wrong too!!!) and humoungous steaks :) twas delicious!
> Anyways, I hope you are ok? Will you test soon if af doesnt show?

:haha: it's a braai with boerewors - or as we call it 'lips and assholes' :haha:
Even tho I've been a veggie since I was 12 I still love the smell of a braai because of the childhood memories of summer holidays

If she's not here by friday I will test but I'm sure she'll pitch. We only had sex once this month and it was soon after AF left so not in my 'fertile period'


----------



## addie25

Just popping in to say I never thought I would be running around town to find medical cups for my dh to put his ..... In for ivf!!! No pharmacy seems to have them but my doctor said all pharmacys have them ( this way dh can do it at home) and just bring it in.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Just popping in to say I never thought I would be running around town to find medical cups for my dh to put his ..... In for ivf!!! No pharmacy seems to have them but my doctor said all pharmacys have them ( this way dh can do it at home) and just bring it in.

:haha: That's classic!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello ladies im very sorry i have been so quiet recently but i have been so very tired from thursday until today(this is the first day i have'nt !!) i have felt like i have been out all night or up all night drinking and dancing(obviously nothing like that lol in bed for 7 most nights!!) AS you know i have been on a shopping spree this weekend :cloud9: and i need to know how to do links from sites???? as some of the purchases are mail order and are getting delivered to mums house opefully by friday/saturday (thus being my lovely myleene klass changing mat:cloud9:, my pram/pushchair)the other things we bought are the crib(not together yet so need to link that !!!)crib bedding bales(need to take pictures)gorge myleene klass woolen stripey blanket (need to take pic) some more clothes/outfits (need to take pics) towels,bibs,more nappies,more wipes,more sleepsuits,more vests thinkk thats about the lot !!! oh oh we have car seat here as it was actually in stock (need to take pic!!) Reece is away on his residential trip today and tonight:wacko:i hope he behaves himself:wacko:he was up super early and helped to pack his little case last night!!! Oh i also did buy two more jugguler holders for my hols(big bikinis)will post pics when chance too of everything i promise :hugs: oh and we went to midwife by chance this afternoon as i had an app to cancel as im just going to the hospital now for my bloods and anti d jab on 20th may so wa not needed, anyway whilst on the phone i asked if midwife could ring me back and she came straight to the phone :winkwink:i just wanted to check im fit to fly she was super and asked me to pop down did a fit to fly certificate and we got to hera nathaniels HB:cloud9::cloud9:only the 2nd time we had :cloud9::cloud9:she messured my bump and had a poke about and said all is dandy he is very active right now which is great:cloud9:







HollyMonkey said:


> Eureeeeka!:wohoo:
> WE HAVE SPOON LIFT-OFF IN DA MONKEY HOUSEHOLD!:dance:
> 
> I've been giving Holly a spoon for months at meal times but she just eats with her fingers or if it's too mushy then lets me do all the work....then tonight I put a plate of sloppy spinachy dinner in front of her, turned my back to get her bib, and she's shovelling it in with the spoon\\:D/ She ate the whole lot, and her dessert, on her own with a spoon as though she'd been doing it for years:shrug:


:thumbup::happydance:CLEVER HOLLY:cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Holly...LOVED your "munkie & the Royals" pics :cloud9::haha: so funny! Also, I know nothing of kites, how much would your average kite be to buy? Your day at the pool/steambath sounds amazing :cloud9: I don't wish to sound ungrateful but I can't wait to have bebe and be able to do "things" again..like running etc.  I miss it. Your evening at your friends sounds lovely too, I love to enjoy some good hospitality :thumbup: No, my quietness is not down to me producing early...but who knows :shrug: I'd like to think I'll be able to tell you all when things kick off (might be a bit naive of me eh? :blush:) Your roses were beauteous :thumbup: and LO is sooo clever with her big girls spoon and everything :cloud9:
> 
> Ooooh I've just opened my Christmas stocking from Kit:dance: I had a peep in everyone else's too:haha:
> *
> Kit* I so can't wait until you're a mummy because you will just so love having your physical freedom back and into the bargain the most amazing little personnage to share your life with, a little personnage that you just love soooooooooooooooooo much:cloud9:
> 
> Isn't she clever my little monkey? I'd say she could easily have Grade 8 Spoon Skills before her 3rd birthday:smug:
> 
> Monkey never came home from the wedding:shrug:He sent me a text saying he's honeymooning with Katy and Willy since they took a fancy to him and invited him, but he can't disclose the destination, State Secret and all. But I'll pump him for details on his return:thumbup:
> 
> And your average half decent stunt kite would cost in the region of 30 euros, but I want the _not so average_ superdooper one that costs 95:shock: That's more than Molly's waking blood sugar today:haha: (*Molly!* 92 is fine, I'm being jokeymonkeypants here:flower:) I may have to increase my already enormous blowjob debt:-k
> 
> Oooh and my swim and steam bath were fantabuloostistic:cloud9: And my run on Sunday too, I was at one with the fragrant forest like a leaping deer. Very hungry today though as a result of my fish and deer impressions over the weekend. I've now turned into a gastronomical Italian to make up for it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the equally Christmassy reply B... I can't wait to move on to mummyhood either :cloud9: My little bebe is showing me how strong he/she has become....I've never seen so many strange shapes on my tum, like elbows and feet poking out :shock: so weird :wacko:Click to expand...


:cloud9:I cant wait for feet shapes and elbows and all onlyu afew weeks now for me until i do:cloud9::cloud9:




Crunchie said:


> 19 + 6....not much to see here :shrug:


Crunchie ''it';s a comin ma love , it's a comin'':cloud9::hugs:




Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 19 + 6....not much to see here :shrug:
> 
> Ahhh, I see a little protrusion but I think you and me are going to be similar in how long it takes for the bump to appear. First baby and all for both of us so it's a safe bet.
> 
> Thanks for the pic :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It deffo is there, its just at a stage where if I wanted to hide it I can.....
> 
> started to feel little wiggles these last few days ....so amazing !!!!!!Click to expand...

Yay for wiggles:happydance::happydance:waitfor the big boots ;like kit says hehe:haha::winkwink:



Sarachka said:


> ah photography, I think I may have told y'all I'm a bit of a amateur photographer and had a lot of press passes for world class gymnastics comps like worlds, Europeans etc and have been published in The Times and on the BBC wesbite Here are some of my favourite shots I've taken.

wow sarachka is there anything you cant do?? lovely pics so talented :cloud9::hugs:




kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster- You and Kit make me feel like I have a franken bump! Pregnant whale with legs I am!
> 
> oh no yours is sooooooooooooo bootiful !!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely right Crunchie! Molly, you just got what I'm getting now much earlier. The difference is just timescale. You'll see when I do a pic!Click to expand...
> 
> The only cure for my morose behaviour is to see a Kit bump pic I think. :-k
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...as promised although I'm not sure this pic does my volume justice...I'm surprisingly round :shock:
> 
> View attachment 199834Click to expand...


:cloud9::cloud9:you have popped kit:kiss:




newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Kit, you're bumpity bump is perfect!! and i know exactly what u mean, thx luv!
> 
> Sarah, you pics were très cool as well. is there anything u can't do woman??
> 
> TTC is on ice at the moment. Since DH can't agree on how to get to BFP land, i've decided not to deal with it at all. the problem is i don't think we ever will -k hmm... perhaps, i will ask him that tonight! :) ) so next O I may be up to my old tricks of casually initiating bd'ing, trying not to tip him off that it's O time for me. :shrug:
> 
> Thanks you my dear :friends:
> 
> Do you think it's the pressure that OH can't deal with and so if one day you simply produced a sacred digi that spelled it out to him, he'd be happy? Or shocked? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> it's definitely the pressure. if i were pregnant today he'd be happy. and he'd probably say, 'see, all that obsessing and timing things was unnecessary and told u it would happen on it's own :smug:' to which i'd respond :shock: .... :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Well then your plan to inadvertently and subtly initiate some "good luvvin'" at the "right time" is the way to go :thumbup: Unfortunately we women sometimes just have to take matters into our own hands to get the result at the end of the day eh? I do hope that yours and OH's schedules are a little more compatible than they have been though!
> 
> Oh, I don't mean to go on but could we maybe just have one beautifull Bahamas pic?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes! :dohh: i totally forgot, i owe pics!!
> 
> this is a view of our hotel from the beach
> View attachment 199868
> 
> 
> here's me at the atlantis acquarium
> View attachment 199869
> 
> 
> and here's a view from the boat tour we took. the bldg with the tallest pointy thing is our hotel. the large tent to the left is the straw market, and the bldg in the middle with the lime green roof is senor frog's!
> View attachment 199872Click to expand...

hi newbie:hugs::kiss:gorge pic's so very jelous :wacko:want,want lovely holiday in bahamas (i am off to spain on sat:haha::winkwink:)

hello everyone i missed big:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## poas

Molly that is so strange you should say that, I feel very bruised in the hoohaa area,and the movements I feel are all low so far....I'm now doing the typical thing of-ooh, I wonder if this is a boy then!lol
Trin....I don't think I'll be eating that again now,but thankyou for the info!Haha!
I hope all is well for you then, and that af soon appears so you can have some 'normality' within your cycle again :)


----------



## poas

Trin any help as to the bruised 'fell on a bar' pain?
Also....I'm sorry for tmi here, but my pee is kinda orangey??I drink lots, and midwife didn't flag a problem last week when I gave a sample,but I (blushes) looked on google and now am a little worried?


----------



## TrinityMom

Wait til the offer you walky talkies (chicken heads and feet) and Smilies (sheep's head) but those are more township delicacies :sick:

My friend's membranes ruptured :happydance: no contractions yet tho :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

No smilies or walkie talkies for me please. :sick:


----------



## addie25

Found the cuPs! The guy asked how many I needed n I got nervous n said 4! He gave me a look like um no man will fill 4 cups lol! :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Found the cuPs! The guy asked how many I needed n I got nervous n said 4! He gave me a look like um no man will fill 4 cups lol! :shrug:

:haha: I would have said, "I don't know! What if he drops one?!" :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Found the cuPs! The guy asked how many I needed n I got nervous n said 4! He gave me a look like um no man will fill 4 cups lol! :shrug:

Lol !


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Why so bitchy?


----------



## poas

Bleurgh!!! That my South African friend, is DISGUSTING! I think I would be vegetarian too if I lived there :) .....That is a lie, I would eat steak as often as I could...sorry :)


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Found the cuPs! The guy asked how many I needed n I got nervous n said 4! He gave me a look like um no man will fill 4 cups lol! :shrug:
> 
> :haha: I would have said, "I don't know! What if he drops one?!" :rofl:Click to expand...

Lololololol!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- Why so bitchy?

Not sure ! Wanted to use one I hadn't before ..... I wish that there was one that said "bladder being squished"


----------



## TrinityMom

It sounds like pubic symphysis pain. I would google Arnica, Bryonia, Symphytum and Kali carb with pubic symphysis pain and see which symptoms fit you best. You should be able to get the remedies at a Neals Yard or Holland and Barrett store.

Also consider trying a chiropractor or sacrocranial therapist. Who has experience treating pregnant women

Sometimes a belly support band helps


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- Why so bitchy?
> 
> Not sure ! Wanted to use one I hadn't before ..... I wish that there was one that said "bladder being squished"Click to expand...

:haha: I wish they had one that said that too! That and HORMONAL:growlmad:


----------



## poas

Thankyou Trin, I just did the nhs direct symptom check which gave spd or girdle who'd-ya-ma-call-it, as likely causes but I thought I would check with you,it annoys me though because I told my gp these symptoms a couple weeks ago and he did nothing.
Felt my back and said the muscles were seperating a little and that that would be the cause of pelvic pain?!
Which made me a little dubious of going back and saying my hoohaa hurts!!! It sort of feels like I have been on the gym machine that you push together with your thighs (I hope you know what I'm on about?)


----------



## Mollykins

I googled Trin- they seem to all be saying this happens later in the pregnancy. Am I considered "later" all ready?? Or is it because this is my third that it's happening earlier? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Thankyou Trin, I just did the nhs direct symptom check which gave spd or girdle who'd-ya-ma-call-it, as likely causes but I thought I would check with you,it annoys me though because I told my gp these symptoms a couple weeks ago and he did nothing.
> Felt my back and said the muscles were seperating a little and that that would be the cause of pelvic pain?!
> Which made me a little dubious of going back and saying my hoohaa hurts!!! It sort of feels like I have been on the gym machine that you push together with your thighs (I hope you know what I'm on about?)

Your doctor confuses me. My pain makes it hurt to walk, walk upstairs, put pants on, etc. There is just so much pressure and pain there. :nope: And while I'm complaining... my ribs are sore too. *pout* :haha:


----------



## poas

That's how I feel, if i sit it hurts to raise my legs or move them apart,I sleep with a big pillow between my knees but that doesnt do much,and I've heard my hip (or something?!?!) pop and click rather more frequently when I get up or if I turn quickly...I'm even less 'later' than you :( I didn't have anything like this with Harri?


----------



## poas

Ps;my ribs are ok :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I googled Trin- they seem to all be saying this happens later in the pregnancy. Am I considered "later" all ready?? Or is it because this is my third that it's happening earlier? :shrug:

It's cos it's your third. I had it with Toine because of his gargantuan size and also because of his size my pubic ligament tore during the birth. With Tarq I had the pain early because of the previous trauma
Just had a weird thought ...what did I do with my time 7 months ago before I was a turtle
i


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I googled Trin- they seem to all be saying this happens later in the pregnancy. Am I considered "later" all ready?? Or is it because this is my third that it's happening earlier? :shrug:
> 
> It's cos it's your third. I had it with Toine because of his gargantuan size and also because of his size my pubic ligament tore during the birth. With Tarq I had the pain early because of the previous trauma
> Just had a weird thought ...what did I do with my time 7 months ago before I was a turtle
> iClick to expand...

Did you...often find yourself wanting to share endless knowledge with others? :)


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I googled Trin- they seem to all be saying this happens later in the pregnancy. Am I considered "later" all ready?? Or is it because this is my third that it's happening earlier? :shrug:
> 
> It's cos it's your third. I had it with Toine because of his gargantuan size and also because of his size my pubic ligament tore during the birth. With Tarq I had the pain early because of the previous trauma
> Just had a weird thought ...what did I do with my time 7 months ago before I was a turtle
> iClick to expand...

I have no idea! What did I do?! Oh yeah... near drove my OH crazy with all my turtle talk. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I googled Trin- they seem to all be saying this happens later in the pregnancy. Am I considered "later" all ready?? Or is it because this is my third that it's happening earlier? :shrug:
> 
> It's cos it's your third. I had it with Toine because of his gargantuan size and also because of his size my pubic ligament tore during the birth. With Tarq I had the pain early because of the previous trauma
> Just had a weird thought ...what did I do with my time 7 months ago before I was a turtle
> iClick to expand...
> 
> Did you...often find yourself wanting to share endless knowledge with others? :)Click to expand...

:rofl: of course :rofl:
You all make me feel so wise :)


----------



## poas

Well so we should-between you and Holly I feel certain any problems I have will be diagnosed,cured and forgotten about before my boring old regular gp does anything :)


----------



## poas

And thankyou Molly for being so open...if you hadnt written about your pain I wouldnt have!


----------



## TrinityMom

Trying to convince myself that I always feel a bit :sick: after having omlette for dinner :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Everyone with aches and pains, mental or physical or otherwise, must go swimming. Dr Monkey's orders. 

It's such a massaging, stretching, zenifying thing and I always feel wonderful after a swim:cloud9:

*Crunchiiiiiiieeeee!* I'll show you my fence if you show me your patio:winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Everyone with aches and pains, mental or physical or otherwise, must go swimming. Dr Monkey's orders.
> 
> It's such a massaging, stretching, zenifying thing and I always feel wonderful after a swim:cloud9:
> 
> *Crunchiiiiiiieeeee!* I'll show you my fence if you show me your patio:winkwink:

Oh go on then fancyfence pants .... Hold onto your hats


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just snuck up to the top of the garden to pick another lettuce to have with my camembert and bread bedtime snack- I have one or two lettuces a day at the moment. At the weekend when DH sees how many lettuces have disappeared I will have to claim it was slugs eating them https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/montre-du-doigt-8521.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Da da-da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
 



Attached Files:







047.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

firstly a pic of the fish pedicure
 



Attached Files:







fish.jpeg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Da da-da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

now my patio is going to look pants against this beaut !!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I must say goodnight. BB battery is dying again :nope:
Taking my crampy self off to bed. Oh, and I have a cold. Everytime I dispensed some immune herbs today I took a dose so should be all cleared up by tomorrow :)
Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

from Jungle to party garden
 



Attached Files:







beds.jpeg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 4









turf.jpeg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 3









garden.jpeg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 3









garden 1.jpeg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 2









garden 2.jpeg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

The real crunchie and I just enjoyed the view whilst we sent in young crumble to help the men
 



Attached Files:







watching.jpeg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho! Glad you found your cumcups *Addie*:thumbup: 4?:shock: So that's really why you need to be there to 'assist'- it's actually to hand him cups as he overflows one after another after another:rofl:

*Sarachka's* in a good mood because it's nearly her birthday:dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night Trin:hugs::kiss:XXXXXXXXX Sleep well my love XXXXXXX


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *Sarachka's* in a good mood because it's nearly her birthday:dance:

https://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/party/party-smiley-020.gif https://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/party/party-smiley-020.gif https://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/party/party-smiley-020.gif


----------



## Sarachka

I'm knackered, I'm going to get an early night before all the present opening and pageantry tomorrow!!!


Spoiler
ummm this is gross but I'm really paranoid that there's an odor related to this side effects from the procedure last week ... :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow that looks like a fab patio:thumbup: They've got their work cut out the men, it's like a mosaic! You'll be all set for summer barbecues soon:happydance: Yours is a fancy patio, my fence is just a boring one that we had to have put in because of the high drop onto hard patio, the previous owners didn't have kids. So you win by far the home improvement prize tonight:hugs:

And I love the fish nibbling pic, it's amazing how relative everything is- when large sharks are put in a pool alongside your giant's feet it makes them look like tiny ickle fishies:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm knackered, I'm going to get an early night before all the present opening and pageantry tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ummm this is gross but I'm really paranoid that there's an odor related to this side effects from the procedure last week ... :nope:


Yes you'll need your beauty sleep for the big day!XXXXXXXXX

Spoiler
:-kHmmmm. Any itching or discharge that could suggest an infection?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow that looks like a fab patio:thumbup: They've got their work cut out the men, it's like a mosaic! You'll be all set for summer barbecues soon:happydance: Yours is a fancy patio, my fence is just a boring one that we had to have put in because of the high drop onto hard patio, the previous owners didn't have kids. So you win by far the home improvement prize tonight:hugs:
> 
> And I love the fish nibbling pic, it's amazing how relative everything is- when large sharks are put in a pool alongside your giant's feet it makes them look like tiny ickle fishies:shrug:

Indeed and I only got charged the same amount as the normal sized footed patrons :winkwink: you must admit the uk are not sizeist to the larger hoof ....


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed too, I have an ADVENTURE DAY tomorrow, I'm going to a big park in central Paris with my friend and her 2 month old baby boy:baby: We will be going on a train AND A TRAM to get there!:wohoo: Apparently this park has different gardens with different themes, like colours and forms. I'm excited about going:happydance:

Sleep well all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
I leave you with Holly having lunch today in McDonalds. Not a habit I hasten to add but we had a lovely time and had home cooked veggies for dinner to make up for it:blush:
 



Attached Files:







039.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3









044.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> And thankyou Molly for being so open...if you hadnt written about your pain I wouldnt have!

Not a problem sweets... of all things shared, describing pelvic pain seems minor. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Trying to convince myself that I always feel a bit :sick: after having omlette for dinner :wacko:

Oooo! :yipee: I mean... :-$


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed too, I have an ADVENTURE DAY tomorrow, I'm going to a big park in central Paris with my friend and her 2 month old baby boy:baby: We will be going on a train AND A TRAM to get there!:wohoo: Apparently this park has different gardens with different themes, like colours and forms. I'm excited about going:happydance:
> 
> Sleep well all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> I leave you with Holly having lunch today in McDonalds. Not a habit I hasten to add but we had a lovely time and had home cooked veggies for dinner to make up for it:blush:

Sometimes, we will bring the girls to McDonald's for an ice cream and an hour or so worth of play in the play structures that some have. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- Fish foot pedi? You have algae in your toes?? 

Crunchie AND Holly- Fancy patio/fence jobs! I like them just enough to have a good lounge with you both and soak up the European sun. :cool:


----------



## mummyApril

Hey everyone just popped on on my phone to say hi and hope everyone is ok!? I have so much catching up to do hopefully I can do it tomorrow at some point! Its my V day!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so happy about this :)
Anyway I hope everyone is happy and healthy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Hey everyone just popped on on my phone to say hi and hope everyone is ok!? I have so much catching up to do hopefully I can do it tomorrow at some point! Its my V day!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so happy about this :)
> Anyway I hope everyone is happy and healthy xxxxxxxx

Yay April!!! :yipee: Happy V day my lovel! :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: I have just ordered 60 black C6 envelopes for my thankyou cards I have just started, my beads are now fitted in the bouquet, I love progress, but now I am very sleepy :) will continue tomorrow! :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> firstly a pic of the fish pedicure

Crunchie-did you see any improvements:shrug:, i really want this done but only if you can see a difference from your first treatment!!!

Well good morning turt's, i did post last night but i have been quite quiet recently so thinks you missed it:shrug:

if your interested in seeing my baby buys i need to do links from mothercare but dont know how:shrug:,im going to put camera on charge now to do pictures of things we already were able to bring home!!!!

hey april how you doing lovely :flower:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARACHKA :cake::cake::cake::cake::hug::hug::hug::hug::drunk::drunk::drunk::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARACHKA!! Lots of hugs on your special day... I'm glad you were born and somehow found your turtle-y way to us on this thread. *

Have a great day my lovely. :cake:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I was playing with doppler as i put it away for few days.Its coming up with 120-155 but i cant hear anything but like swooshy noise and then *bang* i was like what the hell is that? My belly sounds so noise and it was so quiet last week?can someone shed some light.

Im so nervous about my scan on Saturday :argh:


----------



## new mummy2010

i would'nt worry clare nate's HB was 156bpm yesterday so yours seems fine, also bebe will be getting more and more active now and it is quite noisey in there sweetheart


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know a young lady called Sarah
And much as I don't want to scare her
It is her birthday
So "Hip hip Hooray"
And "Da Munkie is coming to get ya!"

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARACHKA!!!!
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/ellif_dance.gif

*Hayley* just when I went to bed last night I thought ":dohh: I didn't reply to Hayley's super long post!" I saw it and I nuv'd it and glad you are back and feeling less tired now :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B001NLZ0PA?ref=sr_11_1

this should take you too my pushchair/pram we have had somerset brown!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hope the sun is shining in Peterborough, and check your mailbox today Sarachka:happydance: 

It's glorious here, as ordered for my day out. Just got to get DSS the younger off to ping pong and then make egg mayonnaise sandwiches for Hollinka et moi and then we'll be off on our daytrip:wohoo:

Have lovely Wed-Nes-Days everyone, especially yoooooooooooou Birthday Girl https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/ellif_dance.gif 

Yay for V day April!:yipee: Kit's seems like yesterday, you'll all be going to the park with 16 month olds before we know it:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's lovely hayley:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B004H20UFM?ref=sr_11_1

the maxi cosi cabrio carseat in steel grey to match ones mini hehe!!!!

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002DHCKK6?ref=sr_11_1

the pure white crib (this is behind the sofa in box lol)

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002ZO68VE?ref=sr_11_1

the jungle crib bedding x2 (have these at home but look better on crib than in packet!!)

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B003152X6K?ref=sr_11_1

my gorge changing mat (love it)

https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002XE7VFS?ref=sr_11_1

knitted blanky for use in carseat and pushchair and anything really(this is the range of bedding we will be buying for Nate's cotbed after we have been on holiday!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> That's lovely hayley:thumbup:

Thanks Bethany we went for 4 wheeled chassis as OH preferred that one!!!

picture from web does'nt really do it justice so will defo post piccy when it arrives at mum's 

Hey i taught myself how to do links im so clever ha:haha::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> I was playing with doppler as i put it away for few days.Its coming up with 120-155 but i cant hear anything but like swooshy noise and then *bang* i was like what the hell is that? My belly sounds so noise and it was so quiet last week?can someone shed some light.
> 
> Im so nervous about my scan on Saturday :argh:

I love listening to my belly with a stethoscope, it's soooo noisy, so I guess you were picking up normal bodily processes alongside baby with the doppler?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's lovely hayley:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Bethany we went for 4 wheeled chassis as OH preferred that one!!!
> 
> picture from web does'nt really do it justice so will defo post piccy when it arrives at mum's
> 
> Hey i taught myself how to do links im so clever ha:haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

It's a great choice and good colour too. I doubt your DH will be going rollerblading and running with Nate:fool: and 4 wheels are much easier in town:thumbup: I always take my little 4 wheeled buggy on my urban expeditions, and keep the 3 wheels for rural and sporting outings.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B004H20UFM?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> the maxi cosi cabrio carseat in steel grey to match ones mini hehe!!!!
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002DHCKK6?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> the pure white crib (this is behind the sofa in box lol)
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002ZO68VE?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> the jungle crib bedding x2 (have these at home but look better on crib than in packet!!)
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B003152X6K?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> my gorge changing mat (love it)
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002XE7VFS?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> knitted blanky for use in carseat and pushchair and anything really(this is the range of bedding we will be buying for Nate's cotbed after we have been on holiday!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Gorge stuff Hayley:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: All really lovely, and I agree about the changing mat, I'd like a large one for me to lie on and read in the garden. 

And one is sooooooooooo right, one must have one's carseat to match one's mini:smug: I chose my bike babyseat on the same principle:haha: Not quite so flash though!! Actually recently at the pool I was struck by how not a 'proper mum' I am- all my lovely mum friends there have 4x4's and talk about things to do with the parent governors board at school. I have my bike with the GB sticker on the babyseat and talk about whether there's enough wind for kite flying or not:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I HAVE EGGS MERRILY 'A BOILING for my egg mayo sarnies, and I have yummy taboulé, and grated carrot, and babybel cheese and an apple for me and RASPBERRIES for LO for our picnic:lolly: Plus some general ricecrackers and fruit puree pouches to keep Holly going:hugs:

AND NOT A CLOUD IN THE SKY!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'm wearing my Hayley necklace and have my Kit monkeys on my bag and LO has her Jaynie monkey on the pushchair:hugs: Have lovely days all, we're off on our ADVENTURE XXXXXXXXXXX
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello lovely turtles
I crossed over to the dark side and temporarily indulged my poas addiction. Af is 3 days late but all negative

Sarahbeauty! Happy birthday! Hope you have the best of days and hope your turtle mail from down south arrives soon

Speaking of turtlemail, where are your addresses??!!! I have for B, kit, sara, ging and Hayls but the rest of you are naughty *wags finger*


----------



## poas

I have spd. The dr has booked me in for physio,but not before pushing hard enough on my pubis to make me almost pass out!!!!!
So thankyou for preparing me Trin :) And Molly I would go get checked as my dr said midwife has to be aware and you need to plan birth as epidural may let you relax your legs too far apart and pop you out of joint :O 
Anyways,I'm off to price up hoodies and work shirts for Ed and his bro's new business....Tata!


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy Birthday Lover! Hope you have a great day :happydance::flower::kiss::cloud9::flow::cake::cake::cake: Truly I do, you definitely deserve it and hope you get lots of TLC...


----------



## firstbaby25

Right can do a proper post! I have forgot some stuff though I know it, pretty frantically trying to do some work; apply for some jobs; get Adam a birthday present; get his niece all sorted for her birthday and also talk to you lot and my other friends - I feel all special as people have missed me and want a piece of me! :cloud9: 

April! I asked about you the other day - you have been so quiet and I have missed you petal. How was your jols? Any photos :flower: please?

Lissy, sorry to hear about minky pain! But at least you know I am a nervous rather not knower and so I worry about myself :dohh: it's like a false economomy! Will you be able to get anything for the pain/comfort?

Holly - hope you have a lovely day out, I miss France - I really do love it, it is the one place I have been most to and I am not one for repeating my trips you know cause there's a whole world for me to see :shrug: I just keep going back been 7 times now and I have no family there or noffink! Love the fence slash garden t'is dreamy :cloud9:

Crunch not long now for you to stay team yellow I am a bit sad that we have ages to wait now for a definite :pink: or :blue: baby! Clare YOU HAVE TO FIND OUT! Loving the patio :thumbup: good call on just watching... I'd have done the same. 

Molly I hope that you do find out the cause of your discomfort like Lissy! I wish that instead of bitchy there was a hormonal one too although there is a PMS one :thumbup: I don't like to label myself with that! Your DD sounds adorable Erin, on holiday really grasped the use of the words 'why' 'but' and 'maybe' :dohh: drove me up the wall with 'why' which usually led to a 'maybe' answer from me so she might say 'shall we go in the pool' 'I'd say' 'no' (if it was too cold) and then she'd say 'why' and i'd say 'i think it's too cold' she's say 'buuuuuut maybe it's not' ahahaha. Love little girls (boys tend to do it but later on) Erin is only 2... 

Trin I am glad to see you back lover I hope that your computer gets fixed soon too so you can properly talk to us. I told Adam the other day that if it weren't for the turtles we'd be 'f****d' :haha: I think I meant it. Hope your cold has cleared up! 

Where is Moomin? She has just absconded hasn't she? That's sad... 

:hi: Luna :hi: Kit :hi: everyone! I have to go now and do some work for sure... Boooo.


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARACHKA :cake::cake::cake::cake::hug::hug::hug::hug::drunk::drunk::drunk::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Thank you!! :hugs:



Mollykins said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARACHKA!! Lots of hugs on your special day... I'm glad you were born and somehow found your turtle-y way to us on this thread. *
> 
> Have a great day my lovely. :cake:

I too am very glad I was born, Molly!!! Thanks!!! :flower:



HollyMonkey said:


> I know a young lady called Sarah
> And much as I don't want to scare her
> It is her birthday
> So "Hip hip Hooray"
> And "Da Munkie is coming to get ya!"
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif

MERCI BESSANY! I love limericks. 



HollyMonkey said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARACHKA!!!!
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/ellif_dance.gif
> 
> *Hayley* just when I went to bed last night I thought ":dohh: I didn't reply to Hayley's super long post!" I saw it and I nuv'd it and glad you are back and feeling less tired now :hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> I hope the sun is shining in Peterborough, and check your mailbox today Sarachka:happydance:
> 
> Have lovely Wed-Nes-Days everyone, especially yoooooooooooou Birthday Girl https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/ellif_dance.gif

thanks yes it's lovely and sunny here, although I'm yet to go out and enjoy it.



TrinityMom said:


> Hello lovely turtles
> I crossed over to the dark side and temporarily indulged my poas addiction. Af is 3 days late but all negative
> 
> Sarahbeauty! Happy birthday! Hope you have the best of days and hope your turtle mail from down south arrives soon
> 
> Speaking of turtlemail, where are your addresses??!!! I have for B, kit, sara, ging and Hayls but the rest of you are naughty *wags finger*

Thank you! I have missed you and your wisdom loads, I'm glad you've been back the last few days!



firstbaby25 said:


> Happy Birthday Lover! Hope you have a great day :happydance::flower::kiss::cloud9::flow::cake::cake::cake: Truly I do, you definitely deserve it and hope you get lots of TLC...

THANKS! And your card was sooo sweet and heartfelt, thanks so much!!! Nuv you!!
*SO now I will tell you all about me me me and what I have been given for my bday. As yall know OH got me a gorgeous necklace and he got me the matching ring yesterday but it's too big, size L!! I'm a J on my wedding finger, K on the middle so I;m going to exchange it tomorrow lunch time. He also got me 20 red roses 

I got lots of lovely cards from friends at work and Alex sent me a drawing and said heppe-bu-bu down the phone to me    

OH is OUT, fking [email protected] but I'm used to that, he's coming back soon apparently and then I don't know what we're doing. He wants us to go to a BBQ at his friends house but actually I want him all to myself for my birthday!! 


*


----------



## new mummy2010

Just caught up on my dinner hour girlies hope you enjoy your birthday sara suger xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka I think that you should be allowed to do what you want for your birthday it's the law! Though the present is sweet I think! I have never had flowers as a gift but I do generally always tell adam not to get them they cost as much as something that I will remember/keep forever. But as I get older I think it's kind of sad that I haven't ever had any at all. 

New Mummy I forgot you before. I will find my own suitable thorny branch and appropriately punish oneself. I think all your stuff is lovely :flower: Nate's one lucky bebe! Glad to see more of you...

:hi: Newbie dooby dooo t'is just me and thee. How is one feeling today? I am first day supposed to be working and now I just don't want to.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!! :cake:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy birthday Sarachka!!! :cake:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka I think that you should be allowed to do what you want for your birthday it's the law! Though the present is sweet I think! I have never had flowers as a gift but I do generally always tell adam not to get them they cost as much as something that I will remember/keep forever. But as I get older I think it's kind of sad that I haven't ever had any at all.
> 
> New Mummy I forgot you before. I will find my own suitable thorny branch and appropriately punish oneself. I think all your stuff is lovely :flower: Nate's one lucky bebe! Glad to see more of you...
> 
> :hi: Newbie dooby dooo t'is just me and thee. How is one feeling today? I am first day supposed to be working and now I just don't want to.

Hey buddy! I was off reading all the posts I missed from yesterday :book: What's new with you today? Where are you with TTC at the moment. I'm sure you've mentioned it a million times but I tend to be forgetful at times :blush: Have u moved into the new house yet?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I'm knackered, I'm going to get an early night before all the present opening and pageantry tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ummm this is gross but I'm really paranoid that there's an odor related to this side effects from the procedure last week ... :nope:



Spoiler
i wouldn't be too worried for a procedure such as that. probably a residual odor from the cells they zapped. maybe check with your doctor if it lasts too long.


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B004H20UFM?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> the maxi cosi cabrio carseat in steel grey to match ones mini hehe!!!!
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002DHCKK6?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> the pure white crib (this is behind the sofa in box lol)
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002ZO68VE?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> the jungle crib bedding x2 (have these at home but look better on crib than in packet!!)
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B003152X6K?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> my gorge changing mat (love it)
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B002XE7VFS?ref=sr_11_1
> 
> knitted blanky for use in carseat and pushchair and anything really(this is the range of bedding we will be buying for Nate's cotbed after we have been on holiday!!!

Wow! U really racked up!! Lovely purchases you've got there doll. Nate is one lucky bubba :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Can anybody tell me how to use that spoiler. If Bethany can use it i'm sure I can :tease:

Newbie. House is 15th of this month but as I understand it's ready to go now, so we are going to start moving stuff when we get over our holiday! And we aren't ttc at the moment! At all. Not using and BC though so it's like NTNP really and we will TTC again in September ish we reckon! Hopefully we'll have an accident. 

Luna dunno where you are but i'm really cutting my carbs down. I'll see how I feel I had practically none today (except beans) just had bacon, beans and a dry fried egg for breakfast and cheese and apple and grapes for lunch. Planning on meat and veg for tea too... I'll be sure to tell you science buffs if it has an effect! It's also Adam's niece's birthday today although I have known her all her life so I am kind of excited about it for her. She's been counting down for 14 days...


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> can anybody tell me how to use that spoiler. If bethany can use it i'm sure i can :tease:
> 
> Newbie. House is 15th of this month but as i understand it's ready to go now, so we are going to start moving stuff when we get over our holiday! And we aren't ttc at the moment! At all. Not using and bc though so it's like ntnp really and we will ttc again in september ish we reckon! Hopefully we'll have an accident.
> 
> Luna dunno where you are but i'm really cutting my carbs down. I'll see how i feel i had practically none today (except beans) just had bacon, beans and a dry fried egg for breakfast and cheese and apple and grapes for lunch. Planning on meat and veg for tea too... I'll be sure to tell you science buffs if it has an effect! It's also adam's niece's birthday today although i have known her all her life so i am kind of excited about it for her. She's been counting down for 14 days...





Spoiler
*type desired text here and voila!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Jaynie, how did u guys come up with september if u don't mind me asking? That's good news about the house, i'm excited for you babe! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- Lovely baby stuffs my girl... you are doing a great job! 

Holly- Enjoy your sunny sun shiney day out and about. I look forward to the pictures that we'll find at the end of the day. :thumbup:

Lissy- I'm glad they got you figured out. :hugs: I will talk to my doctor about the pain on the 19th but I suspect she will just brush it off as this next appointment is the last I have with her. :shrug: 

Jaynie- "why", "but", and "maybe" are very popular word choices in this house for the knee-high persons. :haha: We were walking to the car this morning and my LO saw some litter on the ground and said, "Oh ew! People are gross Mommy! Look! They've made a terrible mess of it." And then shook her head and kept going. I had to laugh a bit. 

Trin- I hope AF figures herself out for you soon so you can get back on track. Oh and Holly suggested swimming to cure all ails :haha: but I was wondering, would swimming really help ease pubic pain? Seems like it would hurt more. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: My youngest just came up to me and said, "Uno, dos, tres, indigo..."


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- I nuv see you on the thread again. :hugs:

Luna- I see you lurking lovey. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Here I am! Lurky McLurkerson! ;)

Jaynie - I'll be excited to hear how low carb does for you! I need to give up the carbs I've been having.... I had waffles for breakfast! I just can't stomach eggs and bacon, yet. I think I'm going to boil some eggs, though! That sounds good ;)

Crunchie - your garden looks lovely!

Holly - Little Holly looks so cute and happy on her McDonald's adventure! And the necklace looks gorgeous on you :kiss:

Sarachka - Happy Birthday to you!

Trin - I'll send my address; but I don't feel worthy!!
And, you're so amazing with all your wells of wisdom! Such a smart and caring turtle :flower:

I started watching Glee this week - anyone else watch that? I watched the whole first season this week. I love it and I hate it! But I can't stop watching it... now I'm watching the second season on Hulu and just watched the Britney Spears episode and it brought me back to Junior High, so now I'm listening to *NYSYNC's "No Strings Attached" album that came out in 2000... when I was 15! Gosh, that seems SO long ago, and yet feels like yesterday. I still remember all the words... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

So, question.... 

Is it naughty to get your hair colored while pregnant????
I'd like to get my hair highlighted... I'm super hippie lady, but I have this thing with hair. I don't wear make up and I certainly don't sport the latest fashions... but I just love playing with my hair!

I'm very tempted to set up an appointment at the salon to add some blonde to my head. But something tells me it's probably not good...! I mean, I make a point of only using natural/naturally occurring cleaning products (soap nuts, vinegar, castile soap, aloe vera, etc..) to avoid nasty chemicals... But I can't help wanting lighter hair for the summer. Last fall I dyed my hair burgandy because it sounded cool at the time, but I really do hate it now and I want my blonde hair back!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> So, question....
> 
> Is it naughty to get your hair colored while pregnant????
> I'd like to get my hair highlighted... I'm super hippie lady, but I have this thing with hair. I don't wear make up and I certainly don't sport the latest fashions... but I just love playing with my hair!
> 
> I'm very tempted to set up an appointment at the salon to add some blonde to my head. But something tells me it's probably not good...! I mean, I make a point of only using natural/naturally occurring cleaning products (soap nuts, vinegar, castile soap, aloe vera, etc..) to avoid nasty chemicals... But I can't help wanting lighter hair for the summer. Last fall I dyed my hair burgandy because it sounded cool at the time, but I really do hate it now and I want my blonde hair back!!

Colouring your hair is quite safe... you just need to be in an adequately ventilated area. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww what a sweet avatar pic Luna!! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - Okay, you've convinced me! The salon I go to (for coloring and whatnot - NOT CUTS) is the Gene Juarez academy and it's just one huge room with dozens of chairs, so I'm sure the ventilation is pretty good... :thumbup:

Thanks for the picture comment! It was one of our 'engagement' pictures taken a couple years ago - the last time I had my hair highlighted. Almost exactly three years ago, now, in fact. I put up a new one on my profile, too :blush: Taken at our wedding rehearsal. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Molly! Tomorrow you have some yellow thing. 22 weeks for you tomorrow!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly! Tomorrow you have some yellow thing. 22 weeks for you tomorrow!! :dance:

:haha: "some yellow thing" I should tell my OH, "Honey, guess what?? We have some yellow thing tomorrow!!! Woo!!!" :rofl: It's a papaya. :thumbup: 

2 more weeks until I have my very own V day. Oh goodness... where has the time gone??? 

Oh and may I say that my OH was working in Brookings, OR which is like the southern most coastal town and he went strolling on the beach last night after work... without me. *pout* So jealous! He made sure to tell me how beautiful it was too. Harumph. Ahh well, he comes home today! :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly - Okay, you've convinced me! The salon I go to (for coloring and whatnot - NOT CUTS) is the Gene Juarez academy and it's just one huge room with dozens of chairs, so I'm sure the ventilation is pretty good... :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the picture comment! It was one of our 'engagement' pictures taken a couple years ago - the last time I had my hair highlighted. Almost exactly three years ago, now, in fact. I put up a new one on my profile, too :blush: Taken at our wedding rehearsal. :)

Just been to your profile. Lovely pic my dear. So sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

I AM GOING TO DROWN MY MIDDLE SON!!!!!:growlmad:
In the last hour he has pured mynah birth food into my sprouting alfalfa seeds, tried to eat Tarquin's dinner, taken Ch'ien's pocket knife and hidden it and poured my new it's-expensive-but-i'll-treat-myself handsoap into the bath. I have had enough! Partly it's that Concerta has been out of stock so he had Ritalin LA instead which doesn't last as long but really!

Rant over

Luna, I used Herbatint which is all natural and it worked really well. May be worth a try. Do the soap nuts work well? I have a top loader and the ones I've seen say they are best for front loader

Molly, some people feel better for gentle exercise rather than rest so swimming may be good. But not breast stroke which would separate the legs - you want to minimise that kind of movement


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I AM GOING TO DROWN MY MIDDLE SON!!!!!:growlmad:
> In the last hour he has pured mynah birth food into my sprouting alfalfa seeds, tried to eat Tarquin's dinner, taken Ch'ien's pocket knife and hidden it and poured my new it's-expensive-but-i'll-treat-myself handsoap into the bath. I have had enough! Partly it's that Concerta has been out of stock so he had Ritalin LA instead which doesn't last as long but really!
> 
> Rant over
> 
> Luna, I used Herbatint which is all natural and it worked really well. May be worth a try. Do the soap nuts work well? I have a top loader and the ones I've seen say they are best for front loader
> 
> Molly, some people feel better for gentle exercise rather than rest so swimming may be good. But not breast stroke which would separate the legs - you want to minimise that kind of movement

Oh honey! :hugs: I'm sorry he's testing you so. :nope: But it is really mynah _birth_ food? :winkwink: When is Concerta going to be back in stock?

I'm worried about exercise as it hurts to even walk around. :( I will try to figure something out as I feel rather like a lump.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly! Tomorrow you have some yellow thing. 22 weeks for you tomorrow!! :dance:
> 
> :haha: "some yellow thing" I should tell my OH, "Honey, guess what?? We have some yellow thing tomorrow!!! Woo!!!" :rofl: It's a papaya. :thumbup:
> 
> 2 more weeks until I have my very own V day. Oh goodness... where has the time gone???
> 
> Oh and may I say that my OH was working in Brookings, OR which is like the southern most coastal town and he went strolling on the beach last night after work... without me. *pout* So jealous! He made sure to tell me how beautiful it was too. Harumph. Ahh well, he comes home today! :yipee:Click to expand...

Ahh! A papaya! Got it :thumbup:

Well I must be out of the loop.... what's V Day????




TrinityMom said:


> I AM GOING TO DROWN MY MIDDLE SON!!!!!:growlmad:
> In the last hour he has pured mynah birth food into my sprouting alfalfa seeds, tried to eat Tarquin's dinner, taken Ch'ien's pocket knife and hidden it and poured my new it's-expensive-but-i'll-treat-myself handsoap into the bath. I have had enough! Partly it's that Concerta has been out of stock so he had Ritalin LA instead which doesn't last as long but really!
> 
> Rant over
> 
> Luna, I used Herbatint which is all natural and it worked really well. May be worth a try. Do the soap nuts work well? I have a top loader and the ones I've seen say they are best for front loader
> 
> Molly, some people feel better for gentle exercise rather than rest so swimming may be good. But not breast stroke which would separate the legs - you want to minimise that kind of movement

What a naughty middle son!!! :growlmad:

I've used herbal hair dyes in the last year, but my hair right now is considerably darker than my natural color, so I'm not sure I can lift my hair color enough with at home stuff. Plus, it needs to be toned really badly so that the yellow/red won't be so noticeable. But, I have had very good results with Naturcolor :thumbup: I used it to turn my hair burgundy! 

I LOVE soapnuts! I also have a top loader and they work just fine. I put four in a cup of warm water for twenty minutes to soften them, then I squish them a bit so the skin breaks and toss them in a zippered garment bag. I do add about 1/4 cup borax to each load, also. When doing back to back loads you don't need to soak the soap nuts. I toss them when they aren't producing suds when squished anymore - which is usually about 4 or 5 loads. And I bought 1 pound of soap nuts for $6 from Mountain Rose Herbs, so it's quite economical! We've had that pound of soap nuts for about 6 months now and we're about 1/3 of the way through them. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and speaking of naughty - my dogs were outside for less than an hour this morning and both partook in Dig Fest and were covered in dirt head to toe when I went to let them in. I was :growlmad:. I let them in and put the gate up so they have to stay in the mud room. Mud room, indeed!


----------



## Mollykins

V-day is the viability date. At 24 weeks baby is viable outside of the womb. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and speaking of naughty - my dogs were outside for less than an hour this morning and both partook in Dig Fest and were covered in dirt head to toe when I went to let them in. I was :growlmad:. I let them in and put the gate up so they have to stay in the mud room. Mud room, indeed!

Naughty puppies! tsk tsk.


----------



## LunaLady

Ahhh, V-Day, I see! Thanks for informing this newb ;)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Ahhh, V-Day, I see! Thanks for informing this newb ;)

Of course, I was once the V-day newb on this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I think it's time to go tackle the job of straightening my hair. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - I just plugged in MY straightener! I haven't used it in... wow, months - but I just felt like doing it today to see how long my hair's gotten! Queue Twilight Zone music.... :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening my lovelies:flower: 

*Sarachka*- Hollinka has a present for you, coming in my next post:cake: Your roses sound gorge, I like ephemeral presents, they make you really appreciate the moment:cloud9: I'm a J on my wedding finger I think too. Have a loverly time whatever you do tonight:hugs:

*Luna* I was a V day innocent too once upon a time! I thought Kit was celebrating some obscure UK War Memorial day when she announced hers:haha: Well you never know what people's interests might be:shrug: And my dog gets a good squirt with the hose in place of a mud room! Don't tell him such things exist, he'll demand one! Lemon juice makes hair blonde, my bro and I tried it out on holiday in Spain when we were about 8 and 13yrs old (I think he had his 1st girlfriend to impress:shhh:) and we went very blondicious. Though I guess that was back in the days when I had young resiliant hair, if I did it now I reckon it would fall out:haha: I'd stick to Mollykinnywin's suggestion, a good well-ventilated hairdresser:thumbup: Plus nowadays the products they use aren't too violent, added to the fact that hairdressers have healthy children, I don't think you have much to worry about:shrug:

*Jaynie* it's very complicated the 'spoiler' function. I'm not sure you have the requisite skills like I do.:smug:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hallo Sarachka, I yam Holly and i have a pressent for yoo whitch I woss going to giv to mummy but she said that its your birfday so here is for you, it is sum gravvel from the park:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

And then we had a piknik and i told mummy I wantid to say Happee birfday to the lady whoose birfday it was and whoo I gave gravvel to as a present 
 



Attached Files:







031-1.jpg
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

And then I sore a big rownd thing in the skie that looked lyke this...
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

I think I'm having a phantom pregnancy! AF rather late now and I am SO nauseous. And DH reminded me I was nauseous last week too. And I've felt like I've had pms for a week. Grrrr!

And ds the middle is STILL acting up

Love the pics B and Luna


----------



## HollyMonkey

...so I said to mummy why dont we goe up in the big rownd thing in the skie and say happie birfday to the lady who lykes gravvel from up in the skie and then she will hear us so we did:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







051.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

I think I'm going to bed to read The English Patient. Far far too :sick:

And for those who were asking, my cold is gone. Andrographis complex is da bomb yall :haha:


----------



## poas

Sorry I didnt say so earlier...HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARACHKA!!!
Still no af and nauseous...mmm.
I have just got a garbled voicemail from the physiotherapist,saying there is a wait of up to 8weeks,but if a cancellation comes up they will contact me :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have just had the most wonderful day:cloud9: I was with my friend and her little boykins of 2 months (Ad-or-ab-le! But I had forgotten, they don't move much or do much at that age:haha:) She's a friend from work who I hit it off straight away with, also English and married to a Frog, and we always have a great giggle together. So it was fab to see her post-baby and have baby fun :hugs: And..........

I went in a hot air balloon today!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/:dance::dance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

First time ever and a dream come true:cloud9: 

Oh if only I'd been born a couple of centuries sooner I'm sure I'd have been a pioneer female balloonist, meeting a tragic but noble death in the icy waters of Da Seine! 

And we explored in a bamboo jungle where we very nearly got eaten by hungry pandas...
 



Attached Files:







071.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 3









057.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 3









067.jpg
File size: 75.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poas

Cool pics Bethany,when we came to France last yr we visited a bambooserie which was pretty amazing-your photo's reminded me :) Good times


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Aww what a sweet avatar pic Luna!! :cloud9:

I concur:thumbup: 'Tis 1000% Gorge


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I think I'm going to bed to read The English Patient. Far far too :sick:
> 
> And for those who were asking, my cold is gone. Andrographis complex is da bomb yall :haha:

Nah! Stay with us:hugs: Far less depressing, indeed _nauseating,_ than Da Inglish Patient. 

So Trin, for your nausea, you need to go swimming...and if that doesnt work, hot air ballooning:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

I went swiming tonight because the munkie told me to !!!

fab pics marriedpants !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany i really want to go on a balloon ride!!!!! was it really good fun??? did you go on your own??

thanks for looking at my baby buys too 

Trin glad your cold has gone and what a rascal middle ds is !!!!

no af sickness mmmmmm


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany i really want to go on a balloon ride!!!!! was it really good fun??? did you go on your own??
> 
> thanks for looking at my baby buys too
> 
> Trin glad your cold has gone and what a rascal middle ds is !!!!
> 
> no af sickness mmmmmm

It was soooo fab! I welled up big time in the balloon:cry: and it was only a touristy thing, attached to a very, very long string so we didn't drift out of reach! But the amazing quiet and floatyness of it was really emotional for me, plus the late afternoon sun across one of the most beautiful cities in the world, and my darling baby in my arms who was all eyes and loving it, well it got me weepy! It was a beautiful moment:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:I want to go on a _real_ balloon adventure now, to go and visit Trin for example:haha: I spent many years reading Jules Verne novels to learn French, with his amazing balloon adventures, and I painted ballooons alot since they're beautiful and graceful and I included them in my stories (they still appear frequently:haha:) so have a fondness for the things and when I saw one up for grabs I COULD NOT RESIST! My friend doesn't like heights so went for a stroll during my ride (only 15 mins or so) and I took Holly up with me and there was another lady with 2 kids.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I went swiming tonight because the munkie told me to !!!
> 
> fab pics marriedpants !!!

You get a swimming merit munkie star:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Sorry I've been MIA again...horribly busy with work and tired :nope:

Anyway, I'm going to skip back to catch up :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today we also saw the boat where a big French TV show is hosted from, called _Thalassa_- a show I like which travels around France and the world with programmes on the theme of water- often documentaries about fisherman's lives etc and I always wonder if I should give France 3 a call (the equivalent of the BBC:haha:) and suggest my patch of The Thames Estuary as an interesting site for a documentary, with it's cockle trade and all:shrug: So I include goofy pic but it was taken to prove to my DH that LO and I were next to the *'Thalassa'* boat today!
 



Attached Files:







062.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA again...horribly busy with work and tired :nope:
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to skip back to catch up :thumbup:

Roll on ML! You're gonna luv having a bubba, if only for the respite from work it gives you!:haha:

Big hugs KittyCat:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I got something in the post just now! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







royal mail.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Tis from Kit... and her card made me laugh and cry at the same time. :cry: All happy tears of course. :hugs:

Now I must open the other bit...


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone!
sorry i havent been on, super busy and tired! how have you all been? 
anyway had a brilliant holiday, went shopping for more bubi boy stuffs who we have decided to name James (after his daddy) who also moves all day long and has stopped waking me up at night, i have most of my normal energy back and no sickness, although i cant eat loads as i have no room, but i have no bump pics as i havent grown at all lol.
anywayyyy today we have mainly been doing the garden and cleared the shed, and then went for dinner and i sat down for the first time on the laptop to see you guys :) who by the way i have missed tons!
i will post a few pics of what has been happening!


by the way Happy Belated Birthday Molly!!!
and Sarah Happy Birthday to you today my love!!!! 
hope you both have fab days!


----------



## Mollykins

Just before the big reveal...
 



Attached Files:







blue wrapped prez.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Awww!!!! :awww: :cloud9: Kit-:hugs::kiss: :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:
 



Attached Files:







Baby booties.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, such a cute Turtle Mail, Kit!!! :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mr Happy and Mr Perfect booties:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:

And if he's both happy and perfect, which he is, you can put one of each on :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

What a lovely present Kit:kiss: And thanks for posting Mollz XXXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

talking of turtle mail now things are a little less busy, i have 4 to post i was meant to do it last week! i am terrible! can i please have, Luna, Trin and Mollys addresses please :) Holly i have your address :) and i will send them on Friday!


----------



## mummyApril

and that is very lovely turtle mail Molly so cute :) x


----------



## mummyApril

argh i cannot bluetooth my pics over today :/


----------



## Mollykins

I sent a text to my OH that said, "We have TURTLE MAIL!!! YAY!!!" :haha: 

Oh I am so happy and excited and I just want to wash them and slip them on his little monkey feet and :kiss: those toes. :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Molly how I did get excited then! thought it was mine... 

Kit if you don't mind me asking, when did you post it? Can you remember? 

Holly what beautiful photos! Love the idea of a balloon ride - I think my OH would gladly pass and I would have to go alone! T'is no good! You are a big softie. 

Trin - can't say i've had a phantom but it doesn't sound lovely at all! No way jose. Hope you are ok my love and your middle son behaves soon... :hugs: 

Sarachka hope you have had a great day :flower:

Luna i'll tell you all about my low carb diet and how I get on with it... I know plenty of people who have their hair coloured when pregnant and the have gone on to have healthy babies you should be fine... 

April I like James but Erin's dad is called James so could never do it like. Glad you are back and had a good hol - looking forward to your pics! 

Kit, sorry that work runs you so ragged my dear, ML definitely sounds good for you right about now eh? Lovely gift for Mol's there! How is your house coming along? Good I hope... :flower:

Emandi! Are you ok flower? Going to visit your page soon. Defo. I miss your face.


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww cute booties! where can i buy them from? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I sent a text to my OH that said, "We have TURTLE MAIL!!! YAY!!!" :haha:
> 
> Oh I am so happy and excited and I just want to wash them and slip them on his little monkey feet and :kiss: those toes. :cloud9:

You are a cleaner mother than I- I washed NOTHING when it was new :blush: Holly didn't notice:shrug: 

_Oh yes, on the theme, Monkey finally had a bath yesterday_


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Molly how I did get excited then! thought it was mine...
> 
> Kit if you don't mind me asking, when did you post it? Can you remember?
> 
> Holly what beautiful photos! Love the idea of a balloon ride - I think my OH would gladly pass and I would have to go alone! T'is no good! You are a big softie.
> 
> Trin - can't say i've had a phantom but it doesn't sound lovely at all! No way jose. Hope you are ok my love and your middle son behaves soon... :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka hope you have had a great day :flower:
> 
> Luna i'll tell you all about my low carb diet and how I get on with it... I know plenty of people who have their hair coloured when pregnant and the have gone on to have healthy babies you should be fine...
> 
> April I like James but Erin's dad is called James so could never do it like. Glad you are back and had a good hol - looking forward to your pics!
> 
> Kit, sorry that work runs you so ragged my dear, ML definitely sounds good for you right about now eh? Lovely gift for Mol's there! How is your house coming along? Good I hope... :flower:
> 
> Emandi! Are you ok flower? Going to visit your page soon. Defo. I miss your face.

Truth be told, I thought it was from you initially because of you recently asking about it and complaining of royal mail slowness.


----------



## LunaLady

I'm working on a pair of knitted socks for my mom for mother's day this weekend, but after I'm done with that project I've got two different completely awesome projects for *Turtle Mail*!!! I can't wait to get started! But I need to crack the whip on myself with these knit socks for my mom....!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I sent a text to my OH that said, "We have TURTLE MAIL!!! YAY!!!" :haha:
> 
> Oh I am so happy and excited and I just want to wash them and slip them on his little monkey feet and :kiss: those toes. :cloud9:
> 
> You are a cleaner mother than I- I washed NOTHING when it was new :blush: Holly didn't notice:shrug:
> 
> _Oh yes, on the theme, Monkey finally had a bath yesterday_Click to expand...

Well of course he had a bath! He saw some much dirtier things on Will and Kate's honeymoon than he's ever seen in sand pits and mole hills. :shock: :blush: 

I have been guilty of that B, the not washing when new... but it's not happened much. I love the smell of the freshly washed. :)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I'm working on a pair of knitted socks for my mom for mother's day this weekend, but after I'm done with that project I've got two different completely awesome projects for *Turtle Mail*!!! I can't wait to get started! But I need to crack the whip on myself with these knit socks for my mom....!! :haha:

I need to actually write down my turtle mail list, prioritize it, and start making/buying/sending! I've got a bunch of jumbled names and gift ideas in my head but I really need to put it to paper. So, if you all would be so kind as to pm me your addresses...!!! 

Oh and Luna... are you team yellow or will you be finding out?


----------



## addie25

Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

We will be finding out!! We can't wait ;)

DH is particularly curious. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> We will be finding out!! We can't wait ;)
> 
> DH is particularly curious. :haha:

What does DH think bebe will be? And when will you be finding out? Do you have a scan date yet?


----------



## addie25

Oh yea you def need to find out!!!

Just a small moment from my day... A 3rd grade child put his POOP in on of the soap dispensers in the bathroom . My student heard about that and went to the bathroom and proceeded to destroy the rest of it and put toilet paper everywhere and put the soap all over. OMG JUNE COME QUICKLY!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh ew!!! My youngest came and flopped over onto my lap, she's feeling rather blah today as her allergies are acting up something fierce. Anyway, I said to her, "You look a bit miserable." As her eyes are puffy and pink and she has a runny nose. Well her reply was to sniffle loudly, get big eyes and say (a little surprised), "I just drank my snot." Ewwwwww! :rofl: It's so gross but I can't stop laughing. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Oh yea you def need to find out!!!
> 
> Just a small moment from my day... A 3rd grade child put his POOP in on of the soap dispensers in the bathroom . My student heard about that and went to the bathroom and proceeded to destroy the rest of it and put toilet paper everywhere and put the soap all over. OMG JUNE COME QUICKLY!!!

We really are just a bunch of poo-flinging monkeys eh? :haha: Naughty little trolls.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yea you def need to find out!!!
> 
> Just a small moment from my day... A 3rd grade child put his POOP in on of the soap dispensers in the bathroom . My student heard about that and went to the bathroom and proceeded to destroy the rest of it and put toilet paper everywhere and put the soap all over. OMG JUNE COME QUICKLY!!!
> 
> We really are just a bunch of poo-flinging monkeys eh? :haha: Naughty little trolls.Click to expand...

LOL naughty naughty I have never met kids like this.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Oh ew!!! My youngest came and flopped over onto my lap, she's feeling rather blah today as her allergies are acting up something fierce. Anyway, I said to her, "You look a bit miserable." As her eyes are puffy and pink and she has a runny nose. Well her reply was to sniffle loudly, get big eyes and say (a little surprised), "I just drank my snot." Ewwwwww! :rofl: It's so gross but I can't stop laughing. :dohh:

Aww poor thing but :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

All's well and I am off to do some merry little chalk art on the walk ways with the girls in this bright and warm sunshine. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Molly how I did get excited then! thought it was mine...
> 
> Kit if you don't mind me asking, when did you post it? Can you remember?
> 
> Holly what beautiful photos! Love the idea of a balloon ride - I think my OH would gladly pass and I would have to go alone! T'is no good! You are a big softie.
> 
> Trin - can't say i've had a phantom but it doesn't sound lovely at all! No way jose. Hope you are ok my love and your middle son behaves soon... :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka hope you have had a great day :flower:
> 
> Luna i'll tell you all about my low carb diet and how I get on with it... I know plenty of people who have their hair coloured when pregnant and the have gone on to have healthy babies you should be fine...
> 
> April I like James but Erin's dad is called James so could never do it like. Glad you are back and had a good hol - looking forward to your pics!
> 
> Kit, sorry that work runs you so ragged my dear, ML definitely sounds good for you right about now eh? Lovely gift for Mol's there! How is your house coming along? Good I hope... :flower:
> 
> Emandi! Are you ok flower? Going to visit your page soon. Defo. I miss your face.

Hiya Jaynie :wave:

I posted Molly's turtle mail on the 26th April...so that's pretty quick delivery eh? And yes, ML would be good to take now but I'd have lots less time with bubba which would be less good. I hope to nurse myself along a bit longer at least but we'll see. The house is almost finished now :happydance: Got some big things being delivered this week which should pretty much wrap up the majority of the work :wohoo:

Your holiday sounded AB FAB!!! Can't wait for pics :cloud9: I hope you feel the benefit and are getting geared up for the new house :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA again...horribly busy with work and tired :nope:
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to skip back to catch up :thumbup:
> 
> Roll on ML! You're gonna luv having a bubba, if only for the respite from work it gives you!:haha:
> 
> Big hugs KittyCat:hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: You're so right!! I can't imagine what life will be like with only myself and bubba to care about all day :cloud9:

Your pics are beeyootifool as usual and Holly gets more like you every day despite the blondie locks :thumbup: Your balloon ride sounds amazing too and something I've always wanted to do...maybe I'll take my LO up in a balloon one day :cloud9: Your garden looks brill too...that is one fancy fence :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> All's well and I am off to do some merry little chalk art on the walk ways with the girls in this bright and warm sunshine. :cloud9:

OMG I can't wait until Holly can do hopscotch:cloud9: I might try tomorrow with her, chalking it on the patio, although the poor thing has only just learnt to walk!!!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna...I have only one thing to say...actually two...

1) I hope the voms are receding and you feel a little more human

2) I loved your new pics...you are simply beautiful :flower: (and I hope it's ok to say Mr Luna is rather tasty too :winkwink:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:

Hey, I just spied this post on my working backwards to try to catch up thing and I must just say that you're going nowhere!!!!!!! This thread would not be the same without your humour, knowledge, kindness, intelligence and above all uncompromising friendship. I don't care what category you're in, we need and nuv you :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes Luna I forgot to comment on your avatar when I'm next onthe computer I'll look properly on your profile. On my crappy phone at the moment. 

Holly I rarely discuss ttc I'm not pushing fertile sec just not saying no to it! So sometimes I'll talk about that and sometimes I won't! I just assumed no one would mind :shrug: hope I was right and we can stay :haha: 

Molls mine should definitely arrive soon then... I think I posted that day or the day after...


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!

Thanks you're sweet:hugs: I wasn't thinking of going anywhere really, but just establishing my new status as COMPLETE RANDOMOID TURTLOID if you guys don't mind. Mind you I bet *Crunchie* gives me the yellow card:yellowcard: 

Out damned spot, Out I say!


----------



## addie25

what page are these lovely pictures on I WANT TO SEE!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone!
> sorry i havent been on, super busy and tired! how have you all been?
> anyway had a brilliant holiday, went shopping for more bubi boy stuffs who we have decided to name James (after his daddy) who also moves all day long and has stopped waking me up at night, i have most of my normal energy back and no sickness, although i cant eat loads as i have no room, but i have no bump pics as i havent grown at all lol.
> anywayyyy today we have mainly been doing the garden and cleared the shed, and then went for dinner and i sat down for the first time on the laptop to see you guys :) who by the way i have missed tons!
> i will post a few pics of what has been happening!
> 
> 
> by the way Happy Belated Birthday Molly!!!
> and Sarah Happy Birthday to you today my love!!!!
> hope you both have fab days!

Hellooooooooo lovely :hugs:

I've missed you. I hope you're ok and not overdoing things. Ahhh James :cloud9: Lovely :flower: So glad you had a great holiday..remind my empty head where you went again?? :blush: I feel I've lost the plot a little with my frequesnt absences :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany i really want to go on a balloon ride!!!!! was it really good fun??? did you go on your own??
> 
> thanks for looking at my baby buys too
> 
> Trin glad your cold has gone and what a rascal middle ds is !!!!
> 
> no af sickness mmmmmm

Hayley.. I loved looking at all your bebe stuff, you've made beautiful choices and I love your cot bedding especially :cloud9: It's so much fun choosing isn't it :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> awww cute booties! where can i buy them from? x

I picked them up in a little baby shop near where I live but you might get them online?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!
> 
> Thanks you're sweet:hugs: I wasn't thinking of going anywhere really, but just establishing my new status as COMPLETE RANDOMOID TURTLOID if you guys don't mind. Mind you I bet *Crunchie* gives me the yellow card:yellowcard:
> 
> Out damned spot, Out I say!Click to expand...

I didn't think you could stay up past 12 ????? U will be grumpypants tomorrow

ANYWAY - it was you and Molly that tried to
Chuck me off the thread back when we were halloween wee people or something .... Just for simple lack of symptoms!!! :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:

YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:
> 
> Hey, I just spied this post on my working backwards to try to catch up thing and I must just say that you're going nowhere!!!!!!! This thread would not be the same without your humour, knowledge, kindness, intelligence and above all uncompromising friendship. I don't care what category you're in, we need and nuv you :hugs:Click to expand...

Fanks Kit:hugs: I couldn't leave but it crossed my mind I'm so random at the moment, not pregnant and no ttc objective:shrug: But if I have Official Random Status and you still nuv me then that makes me happy:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think it will be delish!!! I am playing bejeweled. Has anyone played this game I am becoming addicted!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!
> 
> Thanks you're sweet:hugs: I wasn't thinking of going anywhere really, but just establishing my new status as COMPLETE RANDOMOID TURTLOID if you guys don't mind. Mind you I bet *Crunchie* gives me the yellow card:yellowcard:
> 
> Out damned spot, Out I say!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think you could stay up past 12 ????? U will be grumpypants tomorrow
> 
> ANYWAY - it was you and Molly that tried to
> Chuck me off the thread back when we were halloween wee people or something .... Just for simple lack of symptoms!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Hey Crunch....she can't stay up past 12...she a FRUMPKIN!!!! :shock:

Also, I think your garden looks amazing with the work that's been done :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:

Well hang on just a moment! After iv had my lil one I'm not having anymore I won't be trying or planning etc! I was still going to think of myself as a turtle but just a mummy turtle just like you, even though the thread is in ttc forum, the b n b is for mummys too :) xxx


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes Luna I forgot to comment on your avatar when I'm next onthe computer I'll look properly on your profile. On my crappy phone at the moment.
> 
> Holly I rarely discuss ttc I'm not pushing fertile sec just not saying no to it! So sometimes I'll talk about that and sometimes I won't! I just assumed no one would mind :shrug: hope I was right and we can stay :haha:
> 
> Molls mine should definitely arrive soon then... I think I posted that day or the day after...

Oh and YOU don't get away that easily either!! What would we do without our regular doses of Jaynie sunshine :shrug: We need and nuv you too :hugs:

I figure Molly's turtle mail can't be far away if you posted around the same time as I did :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!
> 
> Thanks you're sweet:hugs: I wasn't thinking of going anywhere really, but just establishing my new status as COMPLETE RANDOMOID TURTLOID if you guys don't mind. Mind you I bet *Crunchie* gives me the yellow card:yellowcard:
> 
> Out damned spot, Out I say!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think you could stay up past 12 ????? U will be grumpypants tomorrow
> 
> ANYWAY - it was you and Molly that tried to
> Chuck me off the thread back when we were halloween wee people or something .... Just for simple lack of symptoms!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

This is why the whirlygig of time makes me think you may play your yellow card Crunch:blush: I sent you packing back then for having no symptoms when you should have at least made them up like Molly and I did:shrug: 

I'm sooooo awake! It must be the altitude from the balloooooooon ride:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> what page are these lovely pictures on I WANT TO SEE!!

If you mean Luna's..it's just her new avatar and profile pic. Go have a look :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be delish!!! I am playing bejeweled. Has anyone played this game I am becoming addicted!!Click to expand...

I've played it once or twice, I could see it becoming an addiction very easily!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be delish!!! I am playing bejeweled. Has anyone played this game I am becoming addicted!!Click to expand...

No but I think April does?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:
> 
> Well hang on just a moment! After iv had my lil one I'm not having anymore I won't be trying or planning etc! I was still going to think of myself as a turtle but just a mummy turtle just like you, even though the thread is in ttc forum, the b n b is for mummys too :) xxxClick to expand...

HERE HERE April!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm all good thankyou Kit, we went to hunstanton in Norfolk was soo nice :) how have you been? Puffy feet all gone? I hope so x
Addie I love bejeweled blitz on fb though x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:
> 
> Well hang on just a moment! After iv had my lil one I'm not having anymore I won't be trying or planning etc! I was still going to think of myself as a turtle but just a mummy turtle just like you, even though the thread is in ttc forum, the b n b is for mummys too :) xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: We will all become random together then :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I never played on face book I play on my iphone. I didn't know I could play on facebook.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I'm all good thankyou Kit, we went to hunstanton in Norfolk was soo nice :) how have you been? Puffy feet all gone? I hope so x
> Addie I love bejeweled blitz on fb though x

Oooh lovely, I hope the sun shone the whole time :cloud9:

I'm ok, still battling the puffyness though, but I'm ok thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be delish!!! I am playing bejeweled. Has anyone played this game I am becoming addicted!!Click to expand...
> 
> No but I think April does?Click to expand...

Wow you have a good memory!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:
> 
> Well hang on just a moment! After iv had my lil one I'm not having anymore I won't be trying or planning etc! I was still going to think of myself as a turtle but just a mummy turtle just like you, even though the thread is in ttc forum, the b n b is for mummys too :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: We will all become random together then :hugs:Click to expand...

Random is good I like random :D xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!
> 
> Thanks you're sweet:hugs: I wasn't thinking of going anywhere really, but just establishing my new status as COMPLETE RANDOMOID TURTLOID if you guys don't mind. Mind you I bet *Crunchie* gives me the yellow card:yellowcard:
> 
> Out damned spot, Out I say!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think you could stay up past 12 ????? U will be grumpypants tomorrow
> 
> ANYWAY - it was you and Molly that tried to
> Chuck me off the thread back when we were halloween wee people or something .... Just for simple lack of symptoms!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

And I'll remind you we left our friends at 1am on Saturday and was I GRUMPYPANTS the next day? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I think not, I was GO-FOR-A-RUN PANTS!!!!!! So we shall see tomorrow shall we Big Feet? Just how Grumpatious I am?!!!:haha: 

Have to take my dog to the dog hair dressers at 9 am:fool: Must remember to take before and after shots for you all:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!
> 
> Thanks you're sweet:hugs: I wasn't thinking of going anywhere really, but just establishing my new status as COMPLETE RANDOMOID TURTLOID if you guys don't mind. Mind you I bet *Crunchie* gives me the yellow card:yellowcard:
> 
> Out damned spot, Out I say!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think you could stay up past 12 ????? U will be grumpypants tomorrow
> 
> ANYWAY - it was you and Molly that tried to
> Chuck me off the thread back when we were halloween wee people or something .... Just for simple lack of symptoms!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> And I'll remind you we left our friends at 1am on Saturday and was I GRUMPYPANTS the next day? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I think not, I was GO-FOR-A-RUN PANTS!!!!!! So we shall see tomorrow shall we Big Feet? Just how Grumpatious I am?!!!:haha:
> 
> Have to take my dog to the dog hair dressers at 9 am:fool: Must remember to take before and after shots for you all:haha:Click to expand...

Ahhh, is little pooface getting a makeover? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Time for bed my lovelies...mine eyes shutteth on thine own now :sleep:

Nighty night, laters :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be delish!!! I am playing bejeweled. Has anyone played this game I am becoming addicted!!Click to expand...
> 
> No but I think April does?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you have a good memory!Click to expand...

HollyMemoryPants at your service:flower:


----------



## addie25

YAY I am no playing on face book


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:
 

> Time for bed my lovelies...mine eyes shutteth on thine own now :sleep:
> 
> Nighty night, laters :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

Wish mine eyes did! Sun and balloons and all:happydance: Can't sleepeth a wink me!

But get thy shut-eye Kit, thy needeth it wholesomely because soon thoust shall have WAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaa WAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa WAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa in the midst of black nighteth:haha::haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:

Of course we want you to stay!! We would miss you and Little Holly's beautiful faces! And your knowledge on everything GD! And your encouragement to us to swim! And your cute animal pictures! And your creativity! We'd miss everything about you!! :cry:



addie25 said:


> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!

Such true words, Addie :flower:



kit_cat said:


> Luna...I have only one thing to say...actually two...
> 
> 1) I hope the voms are receding and you feel a little more human
> 
> 2) I loved your new pics...you are simply beautiful :flower: (and I hope it's ok to say Mr Luna is rather tasty too :winkwink:)

Thank you! I actually didn't vom today (yet)! Which is a first in, like, a week now. Amazing!

And yes, my DH is quite a dish - if I do say so myself!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!
> 
> Thanks you're sweet:hugs: I wasn't thinking of going anywhere really, but just establishing my new status as COMPLETE RANDOMOID TURTLOID if you guys don't mind. Mind you I bet *Crunchie* gives me the yellow card:yellowcard:
> 
> Out damned spot, Out I say!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think you could stay up past 12 ????? U will be grumpypants tomorrow
> 
> ANYWAY - it was you and Molly that tried to
> Chuck me off the thread back when we were halloween wee people or something .... Just for simple lack of symptoms!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> And I'll remind you we left our friends at 1am on Saturday and was I GRUMPYPANTS the next day? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I think not, I was GO-FOR-A-RUN PANTS!!!!!! So we shall see tomorrow shall we Big Feet? Just how Grumpatious I am?!!!:haha:
> 
> Have to take my dog to the dog hair dressers at 9 am:fool: Must remember to take before and after shots for you all:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, is little pooface getting a makeover? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Percival just told me he's heart broken and you don't love him Kit:cry:
And Pooface will be so bootiful tomorrow, he will, as usual after his visit, look like a shorn lamb :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

LOL. Shorn lamb. That made me laugh out loud! Not sure why, just so funny!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:

As you've obviously gone completely barking (stole that from Harry Potter :haha:) I am going to go ahead and not judge you for this post but merely berate you gently. We adore you and it never mattered to us (past your initial, "hello, I'm a mum to one frog princess and ttc number 2") what your TTC status is. We nuv you for you. Oh and we are all ALWAYS off topic. So to say that, that is grounds for kicking you out would be grounds for kicking us all out... sooo... let's all kick each other out and then all come back and start over. Make sense? Of course it does. Now, no more nonsense talk from you. You are here to stay. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YOU MUST STAY!!! This is more that a ttc group or a preggers group it's ladies coming together that enjoy talking with one another. We talk about all things not just ttc or pregnancy. See I just shared a poop story from school today LOL!
> 
> Thanks you're sweet:hugs: I wasn't thinking of going anywhere really, but just establishing my new status as COMPLETE RANDOMOID TURTLOID if you guys don't mind. Mind you I bet *Crunchie* gives me the yellow card:yellowcard:
> 
> Out damned spot, Out I say!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think you could stay up past 12 ????? U will be grumpypants tomorrow
> 
> ANYWAY - it was you and Molly that tried to
> Chuck me off the thread back when we were halloween wee people or something .... Just for simple lack of symptoms!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

:shock: I tried to chuck you off?! :cry: I need a thorny branch STAT! I nuv you Crunchiekins. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to sleep now, I don't want the satisfaction of *Crunchie* seeing me as LackOfSleepGrumpyMonkeyPants- I think LO will sleep 'til about 10 tomorrow though after her day out, so no probs:haha: 

I leave you with pics of me with my babykins on the hot air balloon today, and my mummykins with me, somewhere, in some stratosphere of time :cloud9: 
One day there'll be a photo of Holly with her :baby: in her arms:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Isn't life just sooooo magic and beautiful and every second to be embraced?:flower:

SARACHKA I hope you have had a fantabulooooos Birthday Evening, either in company or with Big boy all to yourself doing as you will with him. HAPPY HAPPY Birthday! and make sure you catch up because little Hollinka left you a Birthday message:hugs:
Night night my lovely turtloids:kiss::kiss::kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
 



Attached Files:







061.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4









205.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:
> 
> As you've obviously gone completely barking (stole that from Harry Potter :haha:) I am going to go ahead and not judge you for this post but merely berate you gently. We adore you and it never mattered to us (past your initial, "hello, I'm a mum to one frog princess and ttc number 2") what your TTC status is. We nuv you for you. Oh and we are all ALWAYS off topic. So to say that, that is grounds for kicking you out would be grounds for kicking us all out... sooo... let's all kick each other out and then all come back and start over. Make sense? Of course it does. Now, no more nonsense talk from you. You are here to stay. :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Molly:hugs: You is Da Boss round here and if you don't mind...then shorn lamb pics tomorrow it is then:thumbup: Bang on ttc/pregnancy topic:haha:

Nighty night luvverlies:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:
> 
> As you've obviously gone completely barking (stole that from Harry Potter :haha:) I am going to go ahead and not judge you for this post but merely berate you gently. We adore you and it never mattered to us (past your initial, "hello, I'm a mum to one frog princess and ttc number 2") what your TTC status is. We nuv you for you. Oh and we are all ALWAYS off topic. So to say that, that is grounds for kicking you out would be grounds for kicking us all out... sooo... let's all kick each other out and then all come back and start over. Make sense? Of course it does. Now, no more nonsense talk from you. You are here to stay. :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Molly:hugs: You is Da Boss round here and if you don't mind...then shorn lamb pics tomorrow it is then:thumbup: Bang on ttc/pregnancy topic:haha:
> 
> Nighty night luvverlies:hugs:Click to expand...

Shorn lamb pics absolutely! Think of this as a "sacrifice" to the gods of surprise pregnancies. :winkwink: Definitely a TTC topic. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I love the pics of youse and your mum and of Holly. :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, such cute pictures and the resemblance is so very clear! You have your mother's wonderful bone structure, Bethany, and Little Holly looks just like Little YOU!


----------



## new mummy2010

morning all 2 more sleeps till sunny spain must catch up later balloon ride sounds absolutley fabulous !!!! want want want balloon ride


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all !!!

I nuv u Molly ....I reckon grumpypants is still snoring and will have to run to the doggy hairdressers with poo face ! Lol

Right 2 days to go ..... Work is so boring ! Booooo have some
A/l booked for June so that will keep me going 

Also I would like to thank babyfrankencrunch for finding my bladder finally and jumping on it.... Must be lots of fun in there xxx


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> morning all 2 more sleeps till sunny spain must catch up later balloon ride sounds absolutley fabulous !!!! want want want balloon ride

I wanna go to Spain !!!!!! I am so well jel..... Did u get your bikinis ???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!!
> 
> I nuv u Molly ....I reckon grumpypants is still snoring and will have to run to the doggy hairdressers with poo face ! Lol
> 
> Right 2 days to go ..... Work is so boring ! Booooo have some
> A/l booked for June so that will keep me going
> 
> Also I would like to thank babyfrankencrunch for finding my bladder finally and jumping on it.... Must be lots of fun in there xxx

Pooface is at the hairdresser's on time being shorn :smug: Actually I was snoring, DH took him in the end, I'm collecting him at 12:haha: Holly and I woke up at 8:30:blush:

Bouncy Bladder Castle for babyfrankencrunch!:yipee::dance::headspin:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna I just went to your profile page since Kit mentioned it yesterday and I agree with Kit your DH is rather dishy:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> morning all 2 more sleeps till sunny spain must catch up later balloon ride sounds absolutley fabulous !!!! want want want balloon ride
> 
> I wanna go to Spain !!!!!! I am so well jel..... Did u get your bikinis ???Click to expand...

Me too, and I'm on holiday all the time anyway at the moment, so you must be MEGA jealous! I could do with some sea swimming. Snorkelling would be fun too, I went snorkelling in Spain as a kid and saw really lovely fish and corals:cloud9: Have you got a snorkel and flippers packed Hayley? I like snorkelling in Brittany too, it's pretty good but a tad nippy the water:cold: I have to wear my wetsuit if I want to stay in any length of time! Where in Spain are you going? I might learn Spanish one day but I'm too into my italian at the mohttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/italie4.gif I hope my _Il Vento Nei Salici_ arrives today because I finished Senza Sangue yesterday on the train :book:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I only came on to see if SARACHKA had reported back from her birthday night in or out and as usual got side tracked. Must go and do lots of :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::iron::dishes::laundry::iron::hangwashing::laundry: whilst listening to italian radio now https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/italie4.gif

Have lovely Thursdays, nice papaya you got there Molly:thumbup: Have I ever eaten a papaya?:-k I'm not sure:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies...and it is a beautiful one in this part of the world although still a smidge chilly as it's early.

I'm working from home today :happydance: so I'm determined to drink lots of water, and take lots of breaks to try to de-Michelinise my feet and legs :thumbup: 

What does Thursday hold for everyone else then?

Holly..I'm looking forward to shorn lamb pics of little Pooface :thumbup: You, your mum and LO are one and the same in those pics...amazing likeness :flower:

Crunchie..I too have a bladder trampolining champion in the making...as if we don't spend enough time in the loo! :shock:

Luna..glad to hear you had a less vommy day - first of many that will start to join up and make weeks, then months :thumbup:

Hayley - :wohoo: for 2 sleeps before your adventure to Spain...I'd normally say I wish it was me but not sure I could handle the heat in my humpty dumpty state :shrug: but I do wish I was getting to relax somewhere nice for a while - jealous!! :winkwink:

Molly..hello m'love :wave: Hopefully chat later when you're up :thumbup: Yay for your papaya too...get used to it as I think it might be here to stay for a while :winkwink:

Addie...did you enjoy your Chinese/Bejewelled evening? Hope so!

Sarachka..I hope you had a great day yesterday..by virtue of your silence I'm guessing you did! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## poas

Hello all turtles, preggo,ttc,random or otherwise!
I hope you all have an amazingly fantastic day whatever you are doing!xx


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be delish!!! I am playing bejeweled. Has anyone played this game I am becoming addicted!!Click to expand...

I play and it's a recent thing. Are you on Facebook? We can be in the same league i'm Jaynie Syers add me and I'll see you on my board I play on my phone through Facebook! April plays too she always tops my leaderboard. But me my oh and his bro have a mini league of which I am winning this week :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes Luna I forgot to comment on your avatar when I'm next onthe computer I'll look properly on your profile. On my crappy phone at the moment.
> 
> Holly I rarely discuss ttc I'm not pushing fertile sec just not saying no to it! So sometimes I'll talk about that and sometimes I won't! I just assumed no one would mind :shrug: hope I was right and we can stay :haha:
> 
> Molls mine should definitely arrive soon then... I think I posted that day or the day after...
> 
> Oh and YOU don't get away that easily either!! What would we do without our regular doses of Jaynie sunshine :shrug: We need and nuv you too :hugs:
> 
> I figure Molly's turtle mail can't be far away if you posted around the same time as I did :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks kit... I couldn't do without my fix! I do feel welcome so much so that I didn't even check :shrug: :haha: I'm gonna boycott of B does. That will make her stay!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning Girls I think i'm going to my other mothers this afternoon :D She has lots and lots of horses but my battery on my phone will die i'll try to get one or two pics for you though :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't know what I'd do without your Branston Jaynie:thumbup: 'Tis the basis of my cheesy lunch today:munch:

LO's asleep so we're going to be late picking up Pooface now and the snotty woman will complain, "I told your husband 12 o'clock, we're not a dog babysitter's blah blah blah" It's always nice being told off by French women whilst handing them over a cheque for 50&#8364; :wacko: I'm getting the train there and since it's in the town where my ex lives he's meeting me and walking back with us through the forest:flower:

Looking forward to horse pics Ginge:happydance: We had the garden improvements theme the other night, today it's animals since as well as your horses I will be posting a pic of a lamb without poo on his face this afternoon:awww:


----------



## poas

Aagh I am so bored. This is day two of no driving and minimal walking and I HATE IT!!!!
How do people just sit and not do anything??I can't wait till Harri gets home from school,I have started three different things (baking,patchwork quilt and sorting baby things) but have come up against dead-ends in all three (not enough flour,run out of thread,and not enough storage for baby stuff!!!!!!) So now I am sat flicking through crappy tv and moaning at you guys!!!
BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## firstbaby25

I hate prolonged periods of nothing Lissy but the odd day especially when you are preggers and suffering from that ting I can't remember the name of but to be fair I've not known what to do without Erin by my side all the time... 

You should watch something that you can't when oh and harri are around :shrug: read. I love to read alone :cloud9: such a rarity! We're off/I'm sciving because I am set for work on Sunday night til Monday night. Boo I think that means I should have my oh's birthday off. 

Holly thanks. I feel all warm to know you love it! You are the easiest to please and you mentioned yesterday your monkey charms and that's what I had in mind with hollinka's keychain monkey... I really hope Molly receives her turtle mail! Sooooon.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!!
> 
> I nuv u Molly ....I reckon grumpypants is still snoring and will have to run to the doggy hairdressers with poo face ! Lol
> 
> Right 2 days to go ..... Work is so boring ! Booooo have some
> A/l booked for June so that will keep me going
> 
> Also I would like to thank babyfrankencrunch for finding my bladder finally and jumping on it.... Must be lots of fun in there xxx

Sorry your little frankenbaby hath found your bladder. If you think about it, youdo make it quite fun for him/her when you fill it up as it's like a little inflatable bouncer. :haha: If it makes you feel a bit better, every time I stand up Sir Leo's head slips down to press firmly on my bladder and I nearly wee my pants. :shock: I think it's only going to get worse as he packs on the chub. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> morning all 2 more sleeps till sunny spain must catch up later balloon ride sounds absolutley fabulous !!!! want want want balloon ride

Spain? Oh Spain... :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> morning all 2 more sleeps till sunny spain must catch up later balloon ride sounds absolutley fabulous !!!! want want want balloon ride
> 
> I wanna go to Spain !!!!!! I am so well jel..... Did u get your bikinis ???Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, and I'm on holiday all the time anyway at the moment, so you must be MEGA jealous! I could do with some sea swimming. Snorkelling would be fun too, I went snorkelling in Spain as a kid and saw really lovely fish and corals:cloud9: Have you got a snorkel and flippers packed Hayley? I like snorkelling in Brittany too, it's pretty good but a tad nippy the water:cold: I have to wear my wetsuit if I want to stay in any length of time! Where in Spain are you going? I might learn Spanish one day but I'm too into my italian at the mohttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/italie4.gif I hope my _Il Vento Nei Salici_ arrives today because I finished Senza Sangue yesterday on the train :book:Click to expand...

You know, I heard the other day that more people in the world speak Spanish than English AND YET... every set of secondary directions in the US is in FRENCH! How in the world does that make sense? See, this is on the visor of my car...
 



Attached Files:







Danger de mort.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good morning ladies...and it is a beautiful one in this part of the world although still a smidge chilly as it's early.
> 
> I'm working from home today :happydance: so I'm determined to drink lots of water, and take lots of breaks to try to de-Michelinise my feet and legs :thumbup:
> 
> What does Thursday hold for everyone else then?
> 
> Holly..I'm looking forward to shorn lamb pics of little Pooface :thumbup: You, your mum and LO are one and the same in those pics...amazing likeness :flower:
> 
> Crunchie..I too have a bladder trampolining champion in the making...as if we don't spend enough time in the loo! :shock:
> 
> Luna..glad to hear you had a less vommy day - first of many that will start to join up and make weeks, then months :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley - :wohoo: for 2 sleeps before your adventure to Spain...I'd normally say I wish it was me but not sure I could handle the heat in my humpty dumpty state :shrug: but I do wish I was getting to relax somewhere nice for a while - jealous!! :winkwink:
> 
> Molly..hello m'love :wave: Hopefully chat later when you're up :thumbup: Yay for your papaya too...get used to it as I think it might be here to stay for a while :winkwink:
> 
> Addie...did you enjoy your Chinese/Bejewelled evening? Hope so!
> 
> Sarachka..I hope you had a great day yesterday..by virtue of your silence I'm guessing you did! :thumbup::hugs:

I can't believe I'm already at the point where I repeat fruits. How did that happen? :shrug: I like papayas though, they are yummy. Especially in ze fruit salads. :munch: Mmm... fruit salad...in a graham cracker crust dish... with custard on top. Woah... attack of the food cravings. :shock:

I am so so SO HAPPY you get to stay home today. You truly have no idea. :happydance::hugs: 

I don't think I will post a bumpity pic today as there doesn't seem to be much change from the last two weeks. 

I have some grocery shopping to do and a parent/teacher conference as well today. Though I might have to wait on the grocery shopping until my OH is home... or time just so that we get home at the same time as he doesn't like for me to carry the groceries :shrug: Overprotective lug. :hugs: He threatened to beat me he did when found out I moved the refrigerator yesterday. :shock: Of course, cheeky me had to point out that beating me might actually cause more damage than moving a refrigerator. :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Aagh I am so bored. This is day two of no driving and minimal walking and I HATE IT!!!!
> How do people just sit and not do anything??I can't wait till Harri gets home from school,I have started three different things (baking,patchwork quilt and sorting baby things) but have come up against dead-ends in all three (not enough flour,run out of thread,and not enough storage for baby stuff!!!!!!) So now I am sat flicking through crappy tv and moaning at you guys!!!
> BAH HUMBUG!

Oh Lissy, I'm sorry. :hugs: It is frustrating isn't it? It seems that my littlest one is sickly. Yesterday it was allergies but now today she is whiny and coughing. :nope: I hope she feels better soon. :nope:

The sun has gone and the rain is here... Oh poofucks.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy 20 weeks Lissy! Wish i was,damm the same EDD!I shouldnt be 12 weeks i should be same as you :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I hate prolonged periods of nothing Lissy but the odd day especially when you are preggers and suffering from that ting I can't remember the name of but to be fair I've not known what to do without Erin by my side all the time...
> 
> You should watch something that you can't when oh and harri are around :shrug: read. I love to read alone :cloud9: such a rarity! We're off/I'm sciving because I am set for work on Sunday night til Monday night. Boo I think that means I should have my oh's birthday off.
> 
> Holly thanks. I feel all warm to know you love it! You are the easiest to please and you mentioned yesterday your monkey charms and that's what I had in mind with hollinka's keychain monkey... I really hope Molly receives her turtle mail! Sooooon.

Funny you mentioned reading, I'm really looking forward to a big read tonight since DH is back very late from a trip, and I've planned to get LO to bed, then do the dinner for the boys and then have 30mins on the garage bike and then just read all evening:cloud9: BnB is good when DH is there because I can listen/chat to him at the same time but reading with him around is impossible because he talks a lot! So I may not be on much tonight if my read-a-thon goes to plan:happydance: Might sit up on the bench at the top of the garden for my first read:book:


----------



## Mollykins

:sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:

Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> :sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:
> 
> Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...

:cry: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a gorgeous walk back from the sheep shearer's- very long walk- only just got back:fool: But beautiful weather and dappled forest and a pause on my red blanket in my favourite park in the world:cloud9: 


Good luck Lissy, hope you find a good quiet activity, it can be really dull resting. Shame I don't live next door to you, I'd bring you some thread over:thumbup:

Hello all turtles:hi: LO wants her NomNom now...See you later at some point inbetween reading and suchlike:hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> :sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:
> 
> Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...

Oh, boy what a sad story!! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

And about the French... I think a lot of stuff is cross over with Canada? Especially cars. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:
> 
> Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...
> 
> Oh, boy what a sad story!! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> And about the French... I think a lot of stuff is cross over with Canada? Especially cars. :shrug:Click to expand...

I could see that but we also have tons of Spanish speaking people living here... :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

How are you feeling this morning Luna? I'm feeling a bit... congested/headachey but I think it's from all the crying. Blah. Emotions are awful.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:
> 
> Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...
> 
> Oh, boy what a sad story!! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> And about the French... I think a lot of stuff is cross over with Canada? Especially cars. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I could see that but we also have tons of Spanish speaking people living here... :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, but I don't think we have as many cross over products with Mexico. I think it's more a matter of cross over rather than how many people in America speak Spanish? 

Yay for your Papaya!! You should get a papaya and make a fruit salad to celebrate! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm feeling okay this morning - I had eggs and sausage and a glass of milk for breakfast!! Eggs!! DH had to make it for me, though. I tried to get it started, but the kitchen is like Vom Central for me and I just cannot be in there more than a few moments before I start gagging (and when I actually have food in my stomach, I start vomming! Thank goodness I have a garbage disposal in the sink....!).

But, I've already puked up a bit of my breakfast. Just a couple little bits before I could stop myself. I find starting to sing make me stop barfing long enough to get control of myself. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm glad Mr. Dishy is home with you and _dishing_ you the foods. :haha: I'm awful. What are your plans for the day?


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance:
I'M BACK!!!!
I'M BACK!!!
I'M BACK!!!
:happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: trinty :yipee:



here my belly pics if anyone wants a lok :haha:#
My Bump
heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg
13 weeks
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
https://img852.imageshack.us/img852/8950/13weeks.jpg

its fricking huge :shock:


----------



## poas

Thanks guys, I'm happy to be a canteloupe :)
Clare you have a beautiful bump and are preg, try not to dwell too much on sadness-easier said than done I know.
Bethany I would have loved some thread!!!! And some adult conversation!
I hope lo is better soon Molly, and Jaynie I did try reading for a bit but I can't sit still for long comfortably...
My LO has JUST made me really laugh, an advert for police,camera,action! came on and he tried to cover my eyes and said 'don't look,they swear,drive fast and sometimes people climb on the front of cars and hit you in the bits-George told me about it at school'
When I asked what bits, he looked really puzzled for a minute,then said 'well Mummy, in the car bits I should think,it is about cars you know!'


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I'm glad Mr. Dishy is home with you and _dishing_ you the foods. :haha: I'm awful. What are your plans for the day?

Yep! He's home with me today because there's a hockey game tonight and he wouldn't have been able to make it home from work in time. :haha:

Not many plans for today... I am hoping for a walk with the doggies here in a moment. And I need to go down the grocery store for cat food and a couple odds 'n' ends to get us to Saturday - our normal grocery day. Other than that, I've been watching NOVA! I love documentaries :cloud9:

How about you? What's on your agenda for today?? :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

*Yay for Trin!!!* :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Nice bump, Clare!!!

I'm jealous - I've no bump! :shrug: All my clothes still fit. And I re-lost the weight I'd thought I'd put on this week. Wonder where it went??? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! I MULTIQUOTED!:amartass:




HollyMonkey said:


> On Topic Question- Do you mind me being a random non-categorised turtle? The childmaking deadline is over, certainly for my DH, and oddly enough for me too- I think 2 successive failed pregnancies in 2011 have been enough for me to get back to a non ttc frame of mind:fool: ...Can't be bothered;Don't care;Didn't work;Better things to do with my time etc etc:sulk:...I'm no longer a ttc turtle, nor a ntnp, nor a wtt but I do feel, as I said before, that friends are friends whatever their objectives, and in anycase _every_ status is temporary. Look at *Kit*, she's gonna be a ttc mother of one soon, just like I was!!:haha: And *Sarachka* and *Jaynie* and all the other non preggos are going to have food tickers soon!:happydance: But childmaking is off my agenda now, which of course means I will come on here with things 'off topic'- but I enjoy your friendship and your jokes and hope I'm allowed to stay despite being a randomoid turtle:cry:

You shall be severely beaten with a thorny branch if you even THINK of leaving us *huffs and mutters into the keyboard*



addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm doing CHinese tonight with bok choy, chinese cabbage, mushrooms, tofu stirfried in coconut oil. Nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> morning all 2 more sleeps till sunny spain must catch up later balloon ride sounds absolutley fabulous !!!! want want want balloon rideClick to expand...
> 
> I wanna go to Spain !!!!!! I am so well jel..... Did u get your bikinis ???Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...was nearly put in jail in Spain so NOT my fave place!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be delish!!! I am playing bejeweled. Has anyone played this game I am becoming addicted!!Click to expand...
> 
> I play and it's a recent thing. Are you on Facebook? We can be in the same league i'm Jaynie Syers add me and I'll see you on my board I play on my phone through Facebook! April plays too she always tops my leaderboard. But me my oh and his bro have a mini league of which I am winning this week :smug:Click to expand...


Hi I pm u my full name so find me on Facebook :) I didn't want to put it here bc people other than turtles look in and read.


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Trin :wave:

Glad I'm actually on at the same time as you for a change!! :yipee: How are you m'love? The practice still a triumph?? :thumbup: What about middle son....did you strangle him yet? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Thanks guys, I'm happy to be a canteloupe :)
> Clare you have a beautiful bump and are preg, try not to dwell too much on sadness-easier said than done I know.
> Bethany I would have loved some thread!!!! And some adult conversation!
> I hope lo is better soon Molly, and Jaynie I did try reading for a bit but I can't sit still for long comfortably...
> My LO has JUST made me really laugh, an advert for police,camera,action! came on and he tried to cover my eyes and said 'don't look,they swear,drive fast and sometimes people climb on the front of cars and hit you in the bits-George told me about it at school'
> When I asked what bits, he looked really puzzled for a minute,then said 'well Mummy, in the car bits I should think,it is about cars you know!'

:haha: Bless little Harri :hugs:

Sorry you're feeling so rubbish Lissy - did you get an appointment yet?


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all !!!
> 
> I nuv u Molly ....I reckon grumpypants is still snoring and will have to run to the doggy hairdressers with poo face ! Lol
> 
> Right 2 days to go ..... Work is so boring ! Booooo have some
> A/l booked for June so that will keep me going
> 
> Also I would like to thank babyfrankencrunch for finding my bladder finally and jumping on it.... Must be lots of fun in there xxx
> 
> Sorry your little frankenbaby hath found your bladder. If you think about it, youdo make it quite fun for him/her when you fill it up as it's like a little inflatable bouncer. :haha: If it makes you feel a bit better, every time I stand up Sir Leo's head slips down to press firmly on my bladder and I nearly wee my pants. :shock: I think it's only going to get worse as he packs on the chub. :dohh:Click to expand...

bless leo and his jumping....felt very weird as I have not had to pee any more than normal these last 20 weeks lol


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I am so happy you are back with us. :hugs:

Clare- Lovely bump my dear.

Lissy- Your son is quite the comedian eh? :haha: Car bits. You should ask him where those are located. :haha:

Luna- I hope your walk comes to pass. Who is you DH a fan of? I know a couple avid hockey fans and today and tomorrow has them on :cloud9: right now. :haha: Today... the only thing set in stone is the parent/teacher conference but that's not until 5pm. I'm thinking of going to get some groceries and make a nommy baked chicken for dinner. Haven't decided yet though... it's either that or pizza and salad.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Kmteehoo.....helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Trin :wave:
> 
> Glad I'm actually on at the same time as you for a change!! :yipee: How are you m'love? The practice still a triumph?? :thumbup: What about middle son....did you strangle him yet? :winkwink:

Oooh! I nearly did :nope: Concerta is back so I hope tomorrow will be better
I'm all good..af just started...completely weirdly but at least she's here *whew*
Work is still going so well :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Trin :wave:
> 
> Glad I'm actually on at the same time as you for a change!! :yipee: How are you m'love? The practice still a triumph?? :thumbup: What about middle son....did you strangle him yet? :winkwink:
> 
> Oooh! I nearly did :nope: Concerta is back so I hope tomorrow will be better
> I'm all good..af just started...completely weirdly but at least she's here *whew*
> Work is still going so well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Pass af on 2 me I was supposed to get her today and I did not. I was told to keep takin the birth control pills so i took 1 from a new pack to skip the period since we thought I was starting ivf n now that I'm not starting till nex month they want me to get a period. I stopped taking pills and should get it today!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

This is so weird... I'm at a loss so I am going to share with you all. My eyes feel warm and puffy as do my hands, feet, and around my ankles. I feel a general feeling of drowsiness, my head doesn't necessarily hurt but feels full. Oh and my ears feel warm too. :shrug: Strange huh? Ah well... nothing for it I guess. I am about to go with the girls to eat lunch out. Special girly treat huh? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:
> 
> Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry::cry::cry:

*blub*


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Trin :wave:
> 
> Glad I'm actually on at the same time as you for a change!! :yipee: How are you m'love? The practice still a triumph?? :thumbup: What about middle son....did you strangle him yet? :winkwink:
> 
> Oooh! I nearly did :nope: Concerta is back so I hope tomorrow will be better
> I'm all good..af just started...completely weirdly but at least she's here *whew*
> Work is still going so well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Great news Trin..well y'know what I mean about AF. Hopefully a return to normal will follow now :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:
> 
> Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> *blub*Click to expand...

I was a mess this morning reading it... I tried not too but to no avail. :nope: Started bawling my eyes out. The poor girls were so worried... "Mommy what's wrong? Is your baby okay?" Bless their little hearts. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This is so weird... I'm at a loss so I am going to share with you all. My eyes feel warm and puffy as do my hands, feet, and around my ankles. I feel a general feeling of drowsiness, my head doesn't necessarily hurt but feels full. Oh and my ears feel warm too. :shrug: Strange huh? Ah well... nothing for it I guess. I am about to go with the girls to eat lunch out. Special girly treat huh? :hugs:

How odd Molly...do you have actual puffiness or does it just feel like it? Maybe you've got a smidge of DD's bug?


----------



## poas

I was trying to multi-quote but alas,I am far too stupid! Molly he is funny (I think,although I may be biased) 
And Kit, I have physio at 2 on tuesday, so hopefully mk are running on time as my scan is there at 11.15,physio in buckingham...and then there's lunch to think of...Oh My! :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Trin- I am so happy you are back with us. :hugs:
> 
> Clare- Lovely bump my dear.
> 
> Lissy- Your son is quite the comedian eh? :haha: Car bits. You should ask him where those are located. :haha:
> 
> Luna- I hope your walk comes to pass. Who is you DH a fan of? I know a couple avid hockey fans and today and tomorrow has them on :cloud9: right now. :haha: Today... the only thing set in stone is the parent/teacher conference but that's not until 5pm. I'm thinking of going to get some groceries and make a nommy baked chicken for dinner. Haven't decided yet though... it's either that or pizza and salad.

Oooo, pizza sounds quite delish. I just wandered around Rome and looked at all the ancient sights and spotted a couple Pizza joints that had me craving it. 

I should add I wandered around there on Google Map Street View :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:
> 
> Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> *blub*Click to expand...
> 
> I was a mess this morning reading it... I tried not too but to no avail. :nope: Started bawling my eyes out. The poor girls were so worried... "Mommy what's wrong? Is your baby okay?" Bless their little hearts. :hugs:Click to expand...

It's so awful..I don't know how you'd get over a thing like that :nope:


----------



## poas

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaah Harri just came down (he NEEDED,not wanted) a cuddle, and he felt baby kick him!!!!! His face was amazing,he looked like he was going to well up, and just as I almost did (well up) he stopped me,by saying-'the baby just either hi-5'd my face or hit me...I'll think about it in bed'


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> This is so weird... I'm at a loss so I am going to share with you all. My eyes feel warm and puffy as do my hands, feet, and around my ankles. I feel a general feeling of drowsiness, my head doesn't necessarily hurt but feels full. Oh and my ears feel warm too. :shrug: Strange huh? Ah well... nothing for it I guess. I am about to go with the girls to eat lunch out. Special girly treat huh? :hugs:

Did you take your temp? Any fever?


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaah Harri just came down (he NEEDED,not wanted) a cuddle, and he felt baby kick him!!!!! His face was amazing,he looked like he was going to well up, and just as I almost did (well up) he stopped me,by saying-'the baby just either hi-5'd my face or hit me...I'll think about it in bed'

Awww, how sweet!!! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I was trying to multi-quote but alas,I am far too stupid! Molly he is funny (I think,although I may be biased)
> And Kit, I have physio at 2 on tuesday, so hopefully mk are running on time as my scan is there at 11.15,physio in buckingham...and then there's lunch to think of...Oh My! :)

..lunch obviously being the most crucial :haha:

I really hope the physio sorts you out and is able to make a difference :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This is so weird... I'm at a loss so I am going to share with you all. My eyes feel warm and puffy as do my hands, feet, and around my ankles. I feel a general feeling of drowsiness, my head doesn't necessarily hurt but feels full. Oh and my ears feel warm too. :shrug: Strange huh? Ah well... nothing for it I guess. I am about to go with the girls to eat lunch out. Special girly treat huh? :hugs:
> 
> How odd Molly...do you have actual puffiness or does it just feel like it? Maybe you've got a smidge of DD's bug?Click to expand...

It doesn't LOOK like there is actual puffiness (though my eyes are a bit pink rimmed) but I just lifted my sock and there are lines around my ankle... :-k Normally not an issue I might add. Perhaps it's just a bit of water retention... this is the right month for it right? :haha:


----------



## poas

So do I, as I'm walking like a heavily pregnant duck at the moment (I am aware that ducks are not actually ever 'pregnant' this is purely for illustrative value) although the belt thing the gp gave me a leaflet about looks like something from the middle ages!!
How long till you can go on ml Kit?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :sad2: https://www.npr.org/2011/05/05/135995930/he-wanted-me-to-live-a-full-life?sc=fb&cc=fp :sad2:
> 
> Tell me it's not just my hormones that have me bawling like a babe over this mini article...
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> *blub*Click to expand...
> 
> I was a mess this morning reading it... I tried not too but to no avail. :nope: Started bawling my eyes out. The poor girls were so worried... "Mommy what's wrong? Is your baby okay?" Bless their little hearts. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's so awful..I don't know how you'd get over a thing like that :nope:Click to expand...

I couldn't imagine... really I couldn't. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Lissy- How sweet and utterly adorable is that?! :awww:

Luna- No fever. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Good, glad there's no fever ;)

I've decided I'd like Gyros and hummus for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a lamb on my lap!
 



Attached Files:







051.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Seeing as you have missed out on my pics, here's a bumper post

Buddy and Lily hanging out
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230464_10150237474179880_594719879_8689647_5414018_n.jpg

Felix, my first cat I bottle-reared, now 15 yrs old. His mom was killed at the prison and another prisoner hid the kittens and fed them. they were 3 days old when i got them
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230214_10150237257234880_594719879_8687517_692899_n.jpg

Esme piggle (still can't use her front legs) :nope:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/226032_10150236723239880_594719879_8683985_4509467_n.jpg

Sookie, the new kitty with no eyes
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222819_10150232655469880_594719879_8640975_5217685_n.jpg

Feeding time
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/215468_10150232523169880_594719879_8639280_2096002_n.jpg

Diego, the kitty with the enlarged heart and broken leg from middle DS's teacher
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224155_10150224563284880_594719879_8561579_3048878_n.jpg

Nommy chocolate cappuccino
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/229319_10150235413534880_594719879_8673794_2748593_n.jpg

Tarq-tarq enjoying his hot chocolate
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227981_10150235419134880_594719879_8673799_3588463_n.jpg


My new snuggly slippers
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222543_10150238252399880_594719879_8697252_7968369_n.jpg

My anniversary present from DH *heart-eyes*
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225163_10150238891829880_594719879_8706517_7870025_n.jpg

Sleeping elf prince
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227401_10150239073184880_594719879_8709414_7864026_n.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

All right, interesting development. Started feeling really odd so I had the lovely thought to check my blood sugar... 74.


----------



## poas

So is that the hypo-glycaemia Molly? If I got that wrong please smile,nod and ignore :)


----------



## Mollykins

Lovely pics Trin! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> This is so weird... I'm at a loss so I am going to share with you all. My eyes feel warm and puffy as do my hands, feet, and around my ankles. I feel a general feeling of drowsiness, my head doesn't necessarily hurt but feels full. Oh and my ears feel warm too. :shrug: Strange huh? Ah well... nothing for it I guess. I am about to go with the girls to eat lunch out. Special girly treat huh? :hugs:

Allergies?? Or have you been swigging the Vit B6 and having a niacin flush :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> All right, interesting development. Started feeling really odd so I had the lovely thought to check my blood sugar... 74.

Eeep! Eat something!


----------



## LunaLady

Trin! Such lovely pictures!! I love all your animals. We had such a fun time playing with the cats, piglet, deer (don't ask) and dogs (don't ask) at your place in my dream. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had yummy dinner after doing my bike session, where I listened to 24 Italian dialogues whilst pedalling:amartass: I just did an easy session, nothing too structured or complicated (just alternating 5 mins on an easy settting with 5 mins on a hard one) so I could concentrate on the dialogues. Still kept getting lost though:haha: There are 55 in all, so I have another bike session left to hear them all!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Never had ze allergies but my Aunt didn't have any until later in life so it's possible. :shrug: 

Luna- I just ate a chocolate-y drizzle-y fiber bar. :thumbup: It's weird... I checked two hours ago and it was 119. :shrug:

Lissy- yes that is hypo for low, hyper for high. :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> All right, interesting development. Started feeling really odd so I had the lovely thought to check my blood sugar... 74.

That's not too low. Usually you get symptoms at around 50ish


----------



## Mollykins

All turts, off to lunch! :wave:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Trin! Such lovely pictures!! I love all your animals. We had such a fun time playing with the cats, piglet, deer (don't ask) and dogs (don't ask) at your place in my dream. :thumbup:

:haha: Haven't had deer yet, but we do have 7 dogs


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow they're so cool Trin, the shoes:thumbup: I'd fall over wearing such high heels but I bet you look a million dollars (or rand:haha:) in them:cloud9: And that's my piggy and well you know it:sulk:

piggy mine! piggy mine! :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right, interesting development. Started feeling really odd so I had the lovely thought to check my blood sugar... 74.
> 
> That's not too low. Usually you get symptoms at around 50ishClick to expand...

Yeah 74's fine. Below 60 was what my docs told me to watch out for. My waking blood and pre meal blood was often 74 when I was monitoring during the GD:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This is so weird... I'm at a loss so I am going to share with you all. My eyes feel warm and puffy as do my hands, feet, and around my ankles. I feel a general feeling of drowsiness, my head doesn't necessarily hurt but feels full. Oh and my ears feel warm too. :shrug: Strange huh? Ah well... nothing for it I guess. I am about to go with the girls to eat lunch out. Special girly treat huh? :hugs:
> 
> How odd Molly...do you have actual puffiness or does it just feel like it? Maybe you've got a smidge of DD's bug?Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't LOOK like there is actual puffiness (though my eyes are a bit pink rimmed) but I just lifted my sock and there are lines around my ankle... :-k Normally not an issue I might add. Perhaps it's just a bit of water retention... this is the right month for it right? :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I do hope you're not joining me in the land of Michelin :winkwink: It could be a bit of pregnancy related swelling...make sure you up your water intake :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> So do I, as I'm walking like a heavily pregnant duck at the moment (I am aware that ducks are not actually ever 'pregnant' this is purely for illustrative value) although the belt thing the gp gave me a leaflet about looks like something from the middle ages!!
> How long till you can go on ml Kit?

My last day of work (all being well) will be 6 weeks tomorrow. Sounds like a long time considering how exhauticated I feel now :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I sound like a Vampire in that last post of mine:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a lamb on my lap!

Awww :awww: - little Pooface never looked better :cloud9: How long will the shampoo and set last?


----------



## poas

Yikes Kit, that IS a long time,but as you have said before, this ensures you have maximo time with bebe :)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Trin! Such lovely pictures!! I love all your animals. We had such a fun time playing with the cats, piglet, deer (don't ask) and dogs (don't ask) at your place in my dream. :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: Haven't had deer yet, but we do have 7 dogsClick to expand...

Trin, I loved all of your pics and I think Buddy and Lily are like Ying and Yang :thumbup: Thanks for posting :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am suddenly exhausticated! I'm blaming the arrival of AF. So i think I will catch up on some vaccination research and eat some raw sugar-free chocolate mousse


Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All turts, off to lunch! :wave:

Enjoy :thumbup: :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I sound like a Vampire in that last post of mine:haha:

Do you vont to dreenk zee blad? *said in best Transylvanian accent*


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Yikes Kit, that IS a long time,but as you have said before, this ensures you have maximo time with bebe :)

I know, I keep repeating that into myself..keeps me going.

What are your plans?


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin :sleep::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Come to think of it when I had my bloods done at the lab 3 months after baby was born, to check the GD had gone, my _post meal _was 74, lower than the fasting level they took beforehand. They said that was fine:thumbup: I guess it depends on your body though, maybe that's low for you Molly? I think it varys alot, what is hypo for one person may not be for another I guess:shrug:

But I don't think you get hot ears and puffy eyes with hypos anyway, that sounds more like a hormonal kind of something?:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a lamb on my lap!
> 
> Awww :awww: - little Pooface never looked better :cloud9: How long will the shampoo and set last?Click to expand...

Well we always make it last longer than it should:haha: 6 months ish! 
I can't wait until you're on ML Kit.:hugs: It seems a long way off, are you sure your baby won't already be born by then? They got the dates right in the admin department I hope?:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin:kiss: I'm off too in a mo, or I won't get much reading done:dohh:
xxxxxxxxxxxxSleep well. Oh and :thumbup: for the return of AF
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a lamb on my lap!
> 
> Awww :awww: - little Pooface never looked better :cloud9: How long will the shampoo and set last?Click to expand...
> 
> Well we always make it last longer than it should:haha: 6 months ish!
> I can't wait until you're on ML Kit.:hugs: It seems a long way off, are you sure your baby won't already be born by then? They got the dates right in the admin department I hope?:fool:Click to expand...

:haha: Yes, unfortunately the dates are right. I'll be 37 1/2 weeks by then providing everything has gone to plan. I cannot wait either...we can have lots of chatting/pics etc and it won't be interrupted by horrible work!!! I won't know what to do with myself..I can't actually imagine what it will be like to not work :shrug:


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Yikes Kit, that IS a long time,but as you have said before, this ensures you have maximo time with bebe :)
> 
> I know, I keep repeating that into myself..keeps me going.
> 
> What are your plans?Click to expand...

Well.....I don't plan on going back to work unless/until I really have to.
My last day is on 23rd May,then my holiday kicks in, and then maternity leave starts 3rd july :)
I am looking at doing a book-keeping and accountancy course as Ed and his bro are starting up a gardening business but have no idea of the 'boring side' ....this way I can be useful and get to stay at home :)


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Holly..hope you have a lovely read before sleepytime :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sad because *Sarachka* missed her birthday messages from Hollinka:cry:
She must have one almighty hangover!:wacko:
*Clare* your bump looks lovely by the way, just saw the pics:cloud9: And not too big at all, just fine:flower:
*Luna* hello my love, I really hope the voms leave you in peace soon:hugs: Have you done any more sewing? Those little 'pants' (me speaky American:haha:) you made a while back were so cute. I've got my sewing machine out ready for tomorrow morning, I have some little things I'd like to make (whilst listening to Italian radio:haha:) which made me think of you!
I'm off to bed, and as is the custom leave you with some pics of the day, LO with Pooface and LO about to climb a tree. Have lovely sleeps and days all :kiss::hugs::kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 2









035.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 2









041.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 2









044-1.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 2









013.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Come to think of it when I had my bloods done at the lab 3 months after baby was born, to check the GD had gone, my _post meal _was 74, lower than the fasting level they took beforehand. They said that was fine:thumbup: I guess it depends on your body though, maybe that's low for you Molly? I think it varys alot, what is hypo for one person may not be for another I guess:shrug:
> 
> But I don't think you get hot ears and puffy eyes with hypos anyway, that sounds more like a hormonal kind of something?:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant?:haha:

Ooo! You think I could be?! That would be swell! :cloud9:... well, as long as my feet don't swell... :winkwink: 

74 is the lowest reading I've had but I'm not sure how much that matters. :shrug: You are probably right about the hormones though with the warm ears and all.


----------



## Mollykins

I hope you sleep B and I love the pics... as usual. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a lamb on my lap!
> 
> Awww :awww: - little Pooface never looked better :cloud9: How long will the shampoo and set last?Click to expand...
> 
> Well we always make it last longer than it should:haha: 6 months ish!
> I can't wait until you're on ML Kit.:hugs: It seems a long way off, are you sure your baby won't already be born by then? They got the dates right in the admin department I hope?:fool:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yes, unfortunately the dates are right. I'll be 37 1/2 weeks by then providing everything has gone to plan. I cannot wait either...we can have lots of chatting/pics etc and it won't be interrupted by horrible work!!! I won't know what to do with myself..I can't actually imagine what it will be like to not work :shrug:Click to expand...

You will trading one job for a MUCH better one. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Yikes Kit, that IS a long time,but as you have said before, this ensures you have maximo time with bebe :)
> 
> I know, I keep repeating that into myself..keeps me going.
> 
> What are your plans?Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....I don't plan on going back to work unless/until I really have to.
> My last day is on 23rd May,then my holiday kicks in, and then maternity leave starts 3rd july :)
> I am looking at doing a book-keeping and accountancy course as Ed and his bro are starting up a gardening business but have no idea of the 'boring side' ....this way I can be useful and get to stay at home :)Click to expand...

Sounds like a fab plan - I hope it works out exactly as you want :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

All right. I took a 22 week/papaya pic... OH's request. Want to see?


----------



## kit_cat

Hell yeah Molly!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Assuming you said "yes, I want to see!" Here it is... next the 7/8 month photo. :shock:


...gulp...
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks compare.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 3









seven or eight.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwww, loverly bumpage Molly :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Turtles!!! I am so glad to be home and relaxing on my couch with my cat. Not cooking tonight DH is brining home Chinese!!! :thumbup:
> 
> YUM YUM!! Enjoy m'love - hope it lives up to expectation :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be delish!!! I am playing bejeweled. Has anyone played this game I am becoming addicted!!Click to expand...
> 
> I play and it's a recent thing. Are you on Facebook? We can be in the same league i'm Jaynie Syers add me and I'll see you on my board I play on my phone through Facebook! April plays too she always tops my leaderboard. But me my oh and his bro have a mini league of which I am winning this week :smug:Click to expand...


sorry about that Jaynie lol il try not to get a high score next week haha x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Awwwww, loverly bumpage Molly :cloud9:

Thanks. :hugs: I do feel huge and this just goes to prove it. I am a little afraid of where I am going to be by the end of it. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, time for bed for moi I think....Percival calls for me :cloud9:

Good night my lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Kit! I showed my OH the booties last night after he got home, he said that, "Those are awesome!" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well KitCat. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww, loverly bumpage Molly :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks. :hugs: I do feel huge and this just goes to prove it. I am a little afraid of where I am going to be by the end of it. :dohh:Click to expand...

To be honest, I don't think you'll be any bigger at the end, I think you just got bigger more quickly if that makes sense? In other words, at the end, we'll all have big ol' tums :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh and Kit! I showed my OH the booties last night after he got home, he said that, "Those are awesome!" :haha:

Ahh, I'm glad he liked them :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww, loverly bumpage Molly :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks. :hugs: I do feel huge and this just goes to prove it. I am a little afraid of where I am going to be by the end of it. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, I don't think you'll be any bigger at the end, I think you just got bigger more quickly if that makes sense? In other words, at the end, we'll all have big ol' tums :thumbup:Click to expand...

No, it does make sense. I told OH last night that I think my suspicions were correct and that there hasn't been much growth since "The Pop" :haha: I'm still afraid of the possibility of becoming huge you know? Meh, nothing for it either way eh?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Kit! I showed my OH the booties last night after he got home, he said that, "Those are awesome!" :haha:
> 
> Ahh, I'm glad he liked them :thumbup::flower:Click to expand...

Yes, he also said that he suspects Leo will wear the "Mr.Perfect" ones more often that "Mr. Happy" because, "He will always be perfect... just not always happy." Silly man. :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - Lovely bump!! I can't wait to have one!! :brat:
And I agree - I'm sure you'll not get as huge as you imagine you will :thumbup:

Kit - Hello! :wave: I'm sorry you've still got sooo long to go before your ML starts!! That's pooey. Time DOES fly these days, though... I've already been pregnant for almost three months! Can you believe it?!

B - Yay for sewing!! I need to do more... I keep buying baby clothes patterns. :haha: What are you going to make?? My mother is coming over on Sunday for mother's day and we're going to sew all day to celebrate. I need to clean my craft room a bit before that'll happen, though....!!

Trin - I'm just so happy you're back with us :hugs: I hope you're sleeping soundly right now.

Hugs and kisses all around!


----------



## LunaLady

So, I did, in fact, drag DH out to Greek food for lunch. It was mighty delicious!! I had a Gyro and a Caesar salad that was the most delicious Caesar salad I've had in my life!! Plus, we shared a plate of hummus. All around FAB! I'm nice and full and well, I was nicely distracted the whole time we were eating that I didn't have time to feel sick. We were discussing the big bang theory, string theory, galactic red shift, dark matter and the hubble scope, among other things... The usual, you know?? :haha: Really, I just wanted a NOVA earlier about space (mind boggling stuff, really) and we were chatting about it. :thumbup:

And I've got leftovers! Between the hummus and my salad I couldn't finish my gyro, so I've got lunch tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

iv only just popped on and now too shattered to stay lol! just saw your bump though Molly love love love youre bigger than me now but i have stopped! i was getting worried, i think we all slow down at this stage explaining the repetitive fruits lol anywayyyy hope you are all good night night xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Come to think of it when I had my bloods done at the lab 3 months after baby was born, to check the GD had gone, my _post meal _was 74, lower than the fasting level they took beforehand. They said that was fine:thumbup: I guess it depends on your body though, maybe that's low for you Molly? I think it varys alot, what is hypo for one person may not be for another I guess:shrug:
> 
> But I don't think you get hot ears and puffy eyes with hypos anyway, that sounds more like a hormonal kind of something?:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant?:haha:
> 
> Ooo! You think I could be?! That would be swell! :cloud9:... well, as long as my feet don't swell... :winkwink:
> 
> 74 is the lowest reading I've had but I'm not sure how much that matters. :shrug: You are probably right about the hormones though with the warm ears and all.Click to expand...

I regularly got readings in the 60's when I was monitoring (I guess when you do it 6 times a day for 5 months you get a chance to see the whole range of your bloods:wacko:) and not a single hypo:shrug: 74 is fine, really. You'd know a hypo from any other ailment- feeling sweaty and dizzy and :sick: and tingling lips and all:thumbup:
Your bump looks fab, I must admit it looks like about my size when I was due:haha: 
But then Holly was only 3.220kg and 48cm long, short ass baby:awww:


----------



## poas

Molly,I think my bump is not far off yours....it's scary as a-I had barely a smidge of bump with Harri and b-I'm only halfway...when will it stop growing?!?!
You look lovely though x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I've tuned into _Radio Popolare Roma_ of which I understand nothing:thumbup: Slept like a LOG last night and today plan to make a cushion to use up some random squares of fabric I have, and perhaps devise a pattern to make Hollinka a summer dress:kiss: Plus some repairs and adjustments to some of my clothes, like making shorts from old jeans worn at the knees etc.. 

My DH is on a special 'course' today and tomorrow to recover some points that he's lost on his driving licence for speeding (in France it's the opposite from the UK, you start with 12 points and lose points rather than gain them) so I might meet him for lunch since it's nearby. He's relatively good about speed but they're really strict here and if you go about 3km/hr over the limit you get knobbled for it:shrug: And he drives alot for work so more chance to get got!

Holly has little strawberries on the bum of her pyjamas, I just want to eat my little Hollypop, she's soooooo cute with her little strawberry bum:lolly:

Have a lovely day all:hugs: Catch you later:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## poas

Aw you sound good and happy Bethany :) Hope your day goes as planned!
I am having a big sulk as I am stuck in (due to not driving or being able to walk long distances) and my mother has just cancelled our morning at the garden centre...sad I know but I was focused on getting out of the house :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

BUONGIORNO! I'm having such fun sewing and listening to radio Roma!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Just thought I'd share:flower:

Mi chiamo HollyItalianMonkeyPants, sono Italiano :wohoo: 

My Italian phrase for the day to learn off by heart, if I can:haha:
*
La mia memoria è un colabrodo. Non riesco più a tenere a mente niente*

Translation:_My memory is like a sieve. I can no longer manage to remember a thing_


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovely people :thumbup:

I hope everyone is happy this Friday - I am as almost everything we need to finish the big decorating stuff upstairs should have arrived by the end of today!!! :happydance: I'm hopeful OH will just want to get stuck in over the weekend and finish it so that all's left will be titivating :cloud9: EVEN the long awaited red room will be finished as the (second) bed frame will arrive around 5pm today :happydance:

:wohoo:

Sooooo, plans for the weekend for everyone?? Hope it's nice where you all are and you get to make the most of it :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I've tuned into _Radio Popolare Roma_ of which I understand nothing:thumbup: Slept like a LOG last night and today plan to make a cushion to use up some random squares of fabric I have, and perhaps devise a pattern to make Hollinka a summer dress:kiss: Plus some repairs and adjustments to some of my clothes, like making shorts from old jeans worn at the knees etc..
> 
> My DH is on a special 'course' today and tomorrow to recover some points that he's lost on his driving licence for speeding (in France it's the opposite from the UK, you start with 12 points and lose points rather than gain them) so I might meet him for lunch since it's nearby. He's relatively good about speed but they're really strict here and if you go about 3km/hr over the limit you get knobbled for it:shrug: And he drives alot for work so more chance to get got!
> 
> Holly has little strawberries on the bum of her pyjamas, I just want to eat my little Hollypop, she's soooooo cute with her little strawberry bum:lolly:
> 
> Have a lovely day all:hugs: Catch you later:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXX

My, my...another creative day in the making in the Dian-Flon household :thumbup:

Funny you should mention your OH's speeding...I've just booked myself on a speed awareness course which sometimes is on offer instead of taking penalty points. I think because my recent speeding was only a little over the limit, I was offered this. On the 6th June, I need to ge and listen to someone tell me about speeding for 4 hours :wacko: but at least I avoid the points I s'pose. I imagine your DH's course might be similar? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Aw you sound good and happy Bethany :) Hope your day goes as planned!
> I am having a big sulk as I am stuck in (due to not driving or being able to walk long distances) and my mother has just cancelled our morning at the garden centre...sad I know but I was focused on getting out of the house :(

Ahh Lissy, that's really rubbish. I'd be a bit stir crazy like you in your position. You need to get your nose in a really good book or watch a good DVD maybe? (If you can sit still long enough as I know how it feels to constantly be trying to get comfortable :wacko:)

Hope your day gets a little better :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> BUONGIORNO! I'm having such fun sewing and listening to radio Roma!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Just thought I'd share:flower:
> 
> Mi chiamo HollyItalianMonkeyPants, sono Italiano :wohoo:
> 
> My Italian phrase for the day to learn off by heart, if I can:haha:
> *
> La mia memoria è un colabrodo. Non riesco più a tenere a mente niente*
> 
> Translation:_My memory is like a sieve. I can no longer manage to remember a thing_

:haha:

I love how random your Italian phrase is....it takes me back to school language classes when it became crucial to be able to say things like "I am standing on the table" or "i have too much homework" or my all time favourite..... "my hat has three corners" :shrug::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello citizens of Turtletonia!

How is your sunny Friday morning going (or starry Thursday night :haha:) We should get at least one turtle from Australia or New Zealand and then we would have all 3 days at the same time

I ended up doing a little vaccination research last night :shock: and ended up reading until after midnight. Very interesting site https://www.ahealedplanet.net/medicine.htm
and https://www.newswithviews.com/health_care/health_care5.htm (particularly for *Luna*)

It's Mother's Day here on Sunday too< and what with my mom, MIL, step-MIL and me, it gets quite hectic so I'm taking my mom to see Jane Eyre tonight (and I shall think of *Jaynie* all the time) I also got her and MIL a voucher for a reflexology and foot massage with the lady in the room next to me.

It seems I was premature with my announcement that AF had arrived. Had spotting after going to the loo (sorry tmi) so maybe pressure/ pushing related :blush: and nothing since :shrug: bodies! Weird things they are


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yeah Kit the course sounds like a similar thing. He has 2 days of it though:wacko:

Finished my cushions!\\:D/ And DH is now coming home for lunch since it's easier for him to come to us than us to him without a car, and he was really jealous about our picnic on Wednesday so I've made him surprise egg mayo sandwiches:happydance:And a garden lettuce with dressing:munch: then after that we will forage for cheese and yoghurts and things.

It's so warm here today:cloud9: 

You're right Trin, we need someone from Down Under on the thread! And a Kindle question for you, I could download Italian and French and English all on the same whotsit no? My book hasn't arrived today:nope: and in my sadness I thought of the Kindle option:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: *SHRIEKS WITH DELIGHT.......HAS RECEIVED TURTLE MAIL* :wohoo:

OH MY GOOD GAWD!!! I DON'T REMEMBER THE LAST TIME I WAS THIS EXCITED!!!!! (Probably when I got Hollyturtlemail :haha:) If 'twere possible, I'd take off running round the room :happydance:

IT'S FROM TRIN!!!!!!! ALL THE WAY FROM SUNNY SOUTH AFRICA!!!!!!!!

The stamps on the envelope are beautiful :cloud9:

Awwwwww, looooooooooook........ it's the cutest (and very gender neutral) little bodysuit for bebe ALL THE WAY FROM SA!!!! :yipee: Trin also sent me a beautiful card with such lovely words inside :cry: I don't know if you will be able to read the outside of the card but it says "I believe in magic 'cos I want to, it makes sparkly noises and comes in different colours" and is a quote from "Abbie - aged 5" :cloud9: How totally adorable :hugs: 



_TRIN....Thank you so much for these beautiful and thoughtful gifts. Not that I needed it but you have reminded me how lucky I am to have you and the rest of the turtles in my corner. This has made more than just my day._:hugs::kiss::flower: 

I nuv my turtle mail and I nuv you too :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> BUONGIORNO! I'm having such fun sewing and listening to radio Roma!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Just thought I'd share:flower:
> 
> Mi chiamo HollyItalianMonkeyPants, sono Italiano :wohoo:
> 
> My Italian phrase for the day to learn off by heart, if I can:haha:
> *
> La mia memoria è un colabrodo. Non riesco più a tenere a mente niente*
> 
> Translation:_My memory is like a sieve. I can no longer manage to remember a thing_
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I love how random your Italian phrase is....it takes me back to school language classes when it became crucial to be able to say things like "I am standing on the table" or "i have too much homework" or my all time favourite..... "my hat has three corners" :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I never learnt the one about the hat! I seemed to be forever buying first class stamps and four star petrol :shrug: I did German at school and remember randomly learning from outside of the curriculum 'all that glistens is not gold' and 'the man who stands there is my brother' and putting them in every test and exam whenever I could:shrug: 
I still have friends who when they greet me say with a wink 'the man who stands there is my brother':haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> BUONGIORNO! I'm having such fun sewing and listening to radio Roma!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Just thought I'd share:flower:
> 
> Mi chiamo HollyItalianMonkeyPants, sono Italiano :wohoo:
> 
> My Italian phrase for the day to learn off by heart, if I can:haha:
> *
> La mia memoria è un colabrodo. Non riesco più a tenere a mente niente*
> 
> Translation:_My memory is like a sieve. I can no longer manage to remember a thing_
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I love how random your Italian phrase is....it takes me back to school language classes when it became crucial to be able to say things like "I am standing on the table" or "i have too much homework" or my all time favourite..... "my hat has three corners" :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

ooo the French 3 cornered hat song! In my house we call it the poo song because my MIL had the very weird habit of sitting in the bathroom with ds the elder when he was on the loo and singing that song to him :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :wohoo: *SHRIEKS WITH DELIGHT.......HAS RECEIVED TURTLE MAIL* :wohoo:
> 
> OH MY GOOD GAWD!!! I DON'T REMEMBER THE LAST TIME I WAS THIS EXCITED!!!!! (Probably when I got Hollyturtlemail :haha:) If 'twere possible, I'd take off running round the room :happydance:
> 
> IT'S FROM TRIN!!!!!!! ALL THE WAY FROM SUNNY SOUTH AFRICA!!!!!!!!
> 
> The stamps on the envelope are beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> Awwwwww, looooooooooook........ it's the cutest (and very gender neutral) little bodysuit for bebe ALL THE WAY FROM SA!!!! :yipee: Trin also sent me a beautiful card with such lovely words inside :cry: I don't know if you will be able to read the outside of the card but it says "I believe in magic 'cos I want to, it makes sparkly noises and comes in different colours" and is a quote from "Abbie - aged 5" :cloud9: How totally adorable :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 201574
> View attachment 201575
> 
> 
> _TRIN....Thank you so much for these beautiful and thoughtful gifts. Not that I needed it but you have reminded me how lucky I am to have you and the rest of the turtles in my corner. This has made more than just my day._:hugs::kiss::flower:
> 
> I nuv my turtle mail and I nuv you too :hug:

Ah, Kit! It's such a pleasure. Your thanks made me cry now :cry: we're a weepy bunch aren't we! The body suit is from the shop on the corner next to my rooms called Mooi, which in Afrikaans means 'pretty'. I nuv it and they support local artists


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Yikes Kit, that IS a long time,but as you have said before, this ensures you have maximo time with bebe :)
> 
> I know, I keep repeating that into myself..keeps me going.
> 
> What are your plans?Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....I don't plan on going back to work unless/until I really have to.
> My last day is on 23rd May,then my holiday kicks in, and then maternity leave starts 3rd july :)
> I am looking at doing a book-keeping and accountancy course as Ed and his bro are starting up a gardening business but have no idea of the 'boring side' ....this way I can be useful and get to stay at home :)Click to expand...

I'm doing this same course! Looking forward to it and like you am looking it to tie in with my baby plans :haha: good luck Lissy we can help each other out! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> BUONGIORNO! I'm having such fun sewing and listening to radio Roma!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Just thought I'd share:flower:
> 
> Mi chiamo HollyItalianMonkeyPants, sono Italiano :wohoo:
> 
> My Italian phrase for the day to learn off by heart, if I can:haha:
> *
> La mia memoria è un colabrodo. Non riesco più a tenere a mente niente*
> 
> Translation:_My memory is like a sieve. I can no longer manage to remember a thing_
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I love how random your Italian phrase is....it takes me back to school language classes when it became crucial to be able to say things like "I am standing on the table" or "i have too much homework" or my all time favourite..... "my hat has three corners" :shrug::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooo the French 3 cornered hat song! In my house we call it the poo song because my MIL had the very weird habit of sitting in the bathroom with ds the elder when he was on the loo and singing that song to him :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: If the constipation kicks in Trin, I'll try your MIL's technique! Maybe there's more to be said for this song than we realise :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Yikes Kit, that IS a long time,but as you have said before, this ensures you have maximo time with bebe :)
> 
> I know, I keep repeating that into myself..keeps me going.
> 
> What are your plans?Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....I don't plan on going back to work unless/until I really have to.
> My last day is on 23rd May,then my holiday kicks in, and then maternity leave starts 3rd july :)
> I am looking at doing a book-keeping and accountancy course as Ed and his bro are starting up a gardening business but have no idea of the 'boring side' ....this way I can be useful and get to stay at home :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing this same course! Looking forward to it and like you am looking it to tie in with my baby plans :haha: good luck Lissy we can help each other out! :hugs:Click to expand...

Jaynieeeeeeee!!! Hello lovely!! :wave:

How are you today? Hope you've had some replenishing sleepytime :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I wrote a huge response then and lost it :sad2: my phone is being terribly slow too. Anyway I think your gift is gorgeous! And the quote - you have both, in your loveliness made me all emotional in a nice way! I have a lot more turtle mail to send, I think we are all lovely like a proper international family :thumbup: :sad2:

I have indeed just about caught up I did some work on the Wednesday when I returned but gave up because I want some calm before the storm of moving house and I go away a lot for work this month and I don't get paid so I gave myself some time off :haha:

How are you? You off work today? Or working from home? In any case I hope you're giving your canckles a rest :tease: 

Is it scan day? Lissy and crunch? Or is that Monday? I'm too excited lots of :yellow: babies on the thread. My friend from here who I used to live with is having another girl (got a 3 yr old) with her new husband who has only got 2 boys. I'm excited!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Yeah Kit the course sounds like a similar thing. He has 2 days of it though:wacko:
> 
> Finished my cushions!\\:D/ And DH is now coming home for lunch since it's easier for him to come to us than us to him without a car, and he was really jealous about our picnic on Wednesday so I've made him surprise egg mayo sandwiches:happydance:And a garden lettuce with dressing:munch: then after that we will forage for cheese and yoghurts and things.
> 
> It's so warm here today:cloud9:
> 
> You're right Trin, we need someone from Down Under on the thread! And a Kindle question for you, I could download Italian and French and English all on the same whotsit no? My book hasn't arrived today:nope: and in my sadness I thought of the Kindle option:cry:

You can indeed download any language onto your whotsit...not that I have...not so worldy in the language department :nope:


----------



## poas

Hello!! Jaynie, which one are you doing....I have looked at about a million :shrug:
Our scan day is tuesday :) 
And Kit....I should have sat and read, however I decided driving to Asda was a good idea...I now have lots of baby bits(they have a 'baby season' bit in mk) for bargain prices, but could cry with the pain:nope:
Ahh well, I shall think about the baby things and not the pain and all will be well :)
Trin, have you even considered peeing on a stick? I understand what you said about it not being your fertile time when you b'd but.....:shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Trin....spotting.. sickness...you know what were going to say ;) my sister had sex on the third day of her period and got pregnant :wacko: so I suggest...you POAS :haha:

kit - that vest is lovely cant wait to see pics of bubba in it! :) xx


----------



## TrinityMom

:haha: yes, I peed on sticks on wednesday and bfn. But she seems to be here in full force now so new tickers and on to the next cycle. 2 more til we try


----------



## x-ginge-x

I can tell :af: is coming this month...i'm cramping like crazy! Very Ouch!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love your Turtle Mail Kit!:cloud9: 
Thanks Trin :hugs: 

That is so cool that babysuit Kit! When your bubba's wearing it loads of people are going to ask you if you were on honeymoon or a romantic trip in Africa 9 months or so ago:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I HAVE RAW MATERIALS TO MAKE HOLLY CLOTHES:happydance::happydance::happydance:

My DH dropped me in town on his way back to his naughty driver's class and I got some fabric and a pattern:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So see you later girls and boys (lots of you have boys in your tums:haha:) since I HAVE SEWING TO DO:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poas

That is good then Trin, at least you can start making plans etc :)
Ginge, I don't know if you've said and I've not seen but have you set a date? Only I saw the lovely crafty things you were making?
Bethany, I nearly bought Holly some slippers today-they are little monkeys, however I had no idea what size she would need......hinty hinty :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :haha: yes, I peed on sticks on wednesday and bfn. But she seems to be here in full force now so new tickers and on to the next cycle. 2 more til we try

poo fks that you're not miraculously preggars but good that all seems to be in order XXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I can tell :af: is coming this month...i'm cramping like crazy! Very Ouch!!

That's poo fks too but I hope you're experiencing pregnancy cramps- I never get cramps before actual bleeding so I remain optimistic for you:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> That is good then Trin, at least you can start making plans etc :)
> Ginge, I don't know if you've said and I've not seen but have you set a date? Only I saw the lovely crafty things you were making?
> Bethany, I nearly bought Holly some slippers today-they are little monkeys, however I had no idea what size she would need......hinty hinty :)

:wohoo: Really? That sounds very exciting indeed! :bunny: Well her Kickers are size 19 Euro size, but what that is in UK size I've no idea:shrug: When I take them off tonight I'll have a look, she's just sprinting around with a snorkel in her hand at the moment so I don't think I'll be able to see the UK size right now. Not sure where the snorkel came from, maybe she thinks she's going to Spain with newmummy:haha:

Talking of which don't go on holiday without saying goodbye Hayley!:wave: Do you leave tomorrow?

Blimey time flies on BnB, I must go and do some pattern cutting...


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy. I think the aat is the beat course, cause you go on to train as a chartered accountant and skip a year of that course and the foundation year gets you started with what you need me thinks. I'm hopefully starting mine in September :) your trip sounds good but be careful truly you should be resting til physio says otherwise :flower: 

Trin hope you are well in light of af and I think when you do try you'll be preggers in no time.

B your pattern sounds lovely exciting stuff I wanna try my hand at sewing etc etc just to master knitting first :haha:


----------



## poas

Ok, well....it has come to the time when I ask for addresses please, I understand if you don't want to, but I have collected few bits on my travels that I would love to send out....


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Come to think of it when I had my bloods done at the lab 3 months after baby was born, to check the GD had gone, my _post meal _was 74, lower than the fasting level they took beforehand. They said that was fine:thumbup: I guess it depends on your body though, maybe that's low for you Molly? I think it varys alot, what is hypo for one person may not be for another I guess:shrug:
> 
> But I don't think you get hot ears and puffy eyes with hypos anyway, that sounds more like a hormonal kind of something?:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant?:haha:
> 
> Ooo! You think I could be?! That would be swell! :cloud9:... well, as long as my feet don't swell... :winkwink:
> 
> 74 is the lowest reading I've had but I'm not sure how much that matters. :shrug: You are probably right about the hormones though with the warm ears and all.Click to expand...
> 
> I regularly got readings in the 60's when I was monitoring (I guess when you do it 6 times a day for 5 months you get a chance to see the whole range of your bloods:wacko:) and not a single hypo:shrug: 74 is fine, really. You'd know a hypo from any other ailment- feeling sweaty and dizzy and :sick: and tingling lips and all:thumbup:
> Your bump looks fab, I must admit it looks like about my size when I was due:haha:
> But then Holly was only 3.220kg and 48cm long, short ass baby:awww:Click to expand...

The girls were 53.34 cm and 50.8 cm... Long bebes! 

I read up a bit more on the whole blood sugar business because what you said about hypo/hyper levels being different for different people (maybe) made me curious. Anyway, my research proved you right... in summary, they said that if your body is used to maintaining a certain blood sugar level and you dip below the norm, your body will think it is in a crisis and have a hypo reaction (and vice versa of course). 

Oh and you are a big meanie for bump teasing. :tease:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Molly,I think my bump is not far off yours....it's scary as a-I had barely a smidge of bump with Harri and b-I'm only halfway...when will it stop growing?!?!
> You look lovely though x

I don't recall that you've posted a bump pic... :-k Perhaps you should post for comparison??? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Holly, Luna and Trin your turtle mail is on its way :) xx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I've tuned into _Radio Popolare Roma_ of which I understand nothing:thumbup: Slept like a LOG last night and today plan to make a cushion to use up some random squares of fabric I have, and perhaps devise a pattern to make Hollinka a summer dress:kiss: Plus some repairs and adjustments to some of my clothes, like making shorts from old jeans worn at the knees etc..
> 
> My DH is on a special 'course' today and tomorrow to recover some points that he's lost on his driving licence for speeding (in France it's the opposite from the UK, you start with 12 points and lose points rather than gain them) so I might meet him for lunch since it's nearby. He's relatively good about speed but they're really strict here and if you go about 3km/hr over the limit you get knobbled for it:shrug: And he drives alot for work so more chance to get got!
> 
> Holly has little strawberries on the bum of her pyjamas, I just want to eat my little Hollypop, she's soooooo cute with her little strawberry bum:lolly:
> 
> Have a lovely day all:hugs: Catch you later:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXX

I am thinking that perhaps I should NOT bring my lead foot OH to France. :-k 

Aww... strawberry bum! :awww: My oldest is allergic :shrug: Sad business. Never a strawberry patch in her future... or a strawberry cheesecake. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good morning lovely people :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone is happy this Friday - I am as almost everything we need to finish the big decorating stuff upstairs should have arrived by the end of today!!! :happydance: I'm hopeful OH will just want to get stuck in over the weekend and finish it so that all's left will be titivating :cloud9: EVEN the long awaited red room will be finished as the (second) bed frame will arrive around 5pm today :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Sooooo, plans for the weekend for everyone?? Hope it's nice where you all are and you get to make the most of it :flower:
> 
> :hugs:

Ooo! How exciting!!! I can't WAIT for pictures! That's what I'll be doing this weekend. :haha: Mother's Day is this Sunday here... so I'm sure to be doing SOMETHING that day. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I can tell :af: is coming this month...i'm cramping like crazy! Very Ouch!!
> 
> That's poo fks too but I hope you're experiencing pregnancy cramps- I never get cramps before actual bleeding so I remain optimistic for you:hugs:Click to expand...

Unfortunately I always get very painful cramps before and during af but thanks for the optimism.



poas said:


> That is good then Trin, at least you can start making plans etc :)
> Ginge, I don't know if you've said and I've not seen but have you set a date? Only I saw the lovely crafty things you were making?
> Bethany, I nearly bought Holly some slippers today-they are little monkeys, however I had no idea what size she would need......hinty hinty :)

I don't know if you have asked or whether I have answered before but no we haven't set a date yet because I don't want to be worrying about deadlines for getting everything done so I would rather work at my own pace and book a date when all is nearly ready as i'm making most of it myself!


----------



## poas

That seems like a good idea, we have vaguely said about getting married in a yr or so, if our situation is ok!
Molly, I will post one with scan pics on tuesday :)
Now please turtles, addresses :)


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin- Lovely turtle mail and I ADORE that card. :hugs:

Lissy, Jaynie, Ginge. :wave: :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I HAVE RAW MATERIALS TO MAKE HOLLY CLOTHES:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My DH dropped me in town on his way back to his naughty driver's class and I got some fabric and a pattern:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So see you later girls and boys (lots of you have boys in your tums:haha:) since I HAVE SEWING TO DO:happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY! That sounds like so much fun!! What are you making for little Hollinka?? :happydance:



mummyApril said:


> Holly, Luna and Trin your turtle mail is on its way :) xx

YAY! I'm soooo excited!! :happydance:



Mollykins said:


> Aww... strawberry bum! :awww: My oldest is allergic :shrug: Sad business. Never a strawberry patch in her future... or a strawberry cheesecake. :nope:

That is terribly sad!!! I would die without strawberries. Really, I've eating about four pounds of strawberries this week, I think I would have died without them!!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for those links, Trin!! Very interesting stuff! Like you, I can also get sucked in and before I know it several hours have passed! 

And lovely turtle mail!!! That onesie is soooo cute!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone. Hungry I am... Oh you guys. Mothers day for you all and soon by this time next time year we will have more mummies on the thread :thumbup:

Molly you feel better today? 

Lissy will pm my address now :D excitable stuff :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Thankyou Jaynie and Ginge :) now i just need the other 22million turtles to send me theirs :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> That seems like a good idea, we have vaguely said about getting married in a yr or so, if our situation is ok!
> Molly, I will post one with scan pics on tuesday :)
> Now please turtles, addresses :)

yey! and then our babies can sit together awww :cloud9:
and get married if its boy girl :haha:


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> That seems like a good idea, we have vaguely said about getting married in a yr or so, if our situation is ok!
> Molly, I will post one with scan pics on tuesday :)
> Now please turtles, addresses :)
> 
> yey! and then our babies can sit together awww :cloud9:
> and get married if its boy girl :haha:Click to expand...

I think I'm going to have a girl and you'll have a boy....and they will be flowergirl and boy :) OOH, I'm already visualising their outfits :) :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi Lovers .... first things first:

TRIN and HOLLY thank you SO Much for your adorable cards! They are so cute and Trin I love the bunny badge - OH and I call each other Bunny!!! I nuv it. I was soooo excited to see sooooooooth african Turtle mail!!



Sorry I've been a bit AWOL, my birthday was nice, OH took me out for a late lunch but then he had to go out so I spent the evening and night on my own :nope: Oh well I watched Teen Mom 2 so all was good :happydance: I skyped with Alex and he kissed the screen where my face appeared AHHHHH so much love I can't take it! That little boy is the light of my life.

On Tuesday I'd arranged with 5 of my work colleagues to go out for lunch yesterday, Thursday. FOUR of them cried off which I was super annoyed about. They all had really lame excuses that they knew about on Tuesday - so why not just say no Tuesday. I haven't really spoken to any of them since. *******s.


----------



## poas

That is poo Sarachka, but I'm glad on the whole you had a good birthday :)
Please could you inbox me your address, I don't want you to get excited but I bought a little summat summat for you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew! Sarachka's ok:thumbup: I was going to start getting worried if she wasn't here tonight. 
Sorry you were on your own but at least you had Alex on Skype:hugs: I guess it's what happens as you get older, birthday's get crappier. My DH does stuff like go out to the running club, even if it was my 34th or something irrelevant birthday:growlmad: Pants.
My mum usually gives me a call though:hugs: I think when you hit 50 birthdays start getting good again though:dance:

Done the pattern cutting and off to start the sewing soon, I can post a pic of the pattern for Luna and all to see- hat, top and shorts for the summer:thumbup: I'll just switch to Uvver Computer to do so.............................


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> That seems like a good idea, we have vaguely said about getting married in a yr or so, if our situation is ok!
> Molly, I will post one with scan pics on tuesday :)
> Now please turtles, addresses :)
> 
> yey! and then our babies can sit together awww :cloud9:
> and get married if its boy girl :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to have a girl and you'll have a boy....and they will be flowergirl and boy :) OOH, I'm already visualising their outfits :) :cloud9:Click to expand...

:yipee: i wanna boy so that suits me :happydance:
Mothers of the bride and groom :rofl:
:wedding:


----------



## mummyApril

i am currently scraping paint off of my kitchen wall cannot paint over it as OH clearly doesnt know how to fill the holes in walls neatly lol mission! but fun as i have a new table and chairs for the kitchen! whoop x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Piccos, and then I'm back to the sewing table with Italian GobbleDeeGook Radio...
Cushions I made this morning- nothing special but to use up fabric scraps- one is just from the left overs of a patchwork cover I've made for when Holly has a grown up bed (cover draped over back of chair) The other cushion is random, like me:haha: (note Russian Doll motif *Sarachka*:cloud9:)
Then admire my raw materials for the outfit illustrated on pattern cover\\:D/
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 73.9 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 3









007.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poas

Wow Bethany!!! Amazing work, I'm very envious!


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, your sewing is amazing!!! Your quilt and pillows are adorable. I really want to make a patchwork quilt! I'm intimidated by quilting, though...!!

And I can't wait to see Little Holly in her adorable summer outfit! She's going to look soooo cute! :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

I MUST HAVE MATRYOSHKA PILLOW!!!
Seriously B if you madea coulpe of standard size cases with russian doll prints and put them on eBay they'd be SUPER popular. Russian doll stuff always sells really well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Bethany, your sewing is amazing!!! Your quilt and pillows are adorable. I really want to make a patchwork quilt! I'm intimidated by quilting, though...!!
> 
> And I can't wait to see Little Holly in her adorable summer outfit! She's going to look soooo cute! :dance:

Oh I'm a big cheaty monkey, I do everything on the machine in squares:haha: My mum's Da Patchwork Queen, she does ginormous king size quilts HAND STITCHED in tiny hexagons all envisaged pre-assembly, whereas I make up everything up as I go along:blush: Mind you, my mum hates anything vaguely sporty:tease: But my mum is just a genius and I nuv her:hugs: She does costumes and outfits for stars; and I'm having a BnB break just now because I have some button holes coming up and I need to relax and prepare myself for such a challenge :argh: Sorry mum XXXXXXXXXX
:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Uh-huh. I'm stressed.


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly love the home-made cushions and blankets machine or not you're better than me! So it's good, though I have thought before that your mums job sounds awesome and such an achievement to do well in it, me thinks. 

S'up mollykins? Anything we can help you with? :hugs: for you my dear.


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> piccos, and then i'm back to the sewing table with italian gobbledeegook radio...
> Cushions i made this morning- nothing special but to use up fabric scraps- one is just from the left overs of a patchwork cover i've made for when holly has a grown up bed (cover draped over back of chair) the other cushion is random, like me:haha: (note russian doll motif *sarachka*:cloud9:)
> then admire my raw materials for the outfit illustrated on pattern cover\\:d/

wow how amazing!!! I wish i could do that!!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, your sewing is amazing!!! Your quilt and pillows are adorable. I really want to make a patchwork quilt! I'm intimidated by quilting, though...!!
> 
> And I can't wait to see Little Holly in her adorable summer outfit! She's going to look soooo cute! :dance:
> 
> Oh I'm a big cheaty monkey, I do everything on the machine in squares:haha: My mum's Da Patchwork Queen, she does ginormous king size quilts HAND STITCHED in tiny hexagons all envisaged pre-assembly, whereas I make up everything up as I go along:blush: Mind you, my mum hates anything vaguely sporty:tease: But my mum is just a genius and I nuv her:hugs: She does costumes and outfits for stars; and I'm having a BnB break just now because I have some button holes coming up and I need to relax and prepare myself for such a challenge :argh: Sorry mum XXXXXXXXXX
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh, your mum sounds like a sewing saint! Quilts by hand?! OMG! I would certainly use a machine, as well. My machine is actually designed pretty well for quilting :thumbup:
And I have a serger, too - but I suspect a standard machine works better for quilting so you can press the seams?


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Molly - sorry you're stressed!! Why are you stressed?? Hugs for you!


----------



## poas

Boo for a stressed Molly :(


----------



## mummyApril

i have just spent the last 4 hours scraping paint off with a knife! i cannot do anymore i ache!


----------



## LunaLady

What are you scraping paint off of, April? Sounds like a tough job!!


----------



## mummyApril

redecorating the kitchen but OH messed up so have to scrap all the paint off want it done by sunday and i havent got anything but a knife to scrap paint off! and my kitchen isnt exactly small! im really tired now! and still lots to do x


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Thanks for the hug. :hugs:

Lissy and Luna- Thanks for the concern...

The pubic pain really is something and I find it very distracting... as well, it's tainting my mood. :( I'm hobbling around like an 80 year old at some moments. Stressing about a whole number of things... I suppose it's just a stressy hormone day. :shrug: 

Holly- Fabo pics my crafty princess... I bow to your superior skills and to your crafty queen mother. 

April- Scraping paint for 4 hours? Yeah right! Can't make me. [-( You are such a trooper!


----------



## LunaLady

So I've started a 'baby stuff' pile!! :dance:
I've got my (huge) cloth diaper stash, a cute little baby quilt my cousin made for me, a scrap book binding my cousin gave me, a LeSportSac style bag I have that I think I'll use as a diaper bag, and the three little pairs of pants I made a few weeks ago! :dance:

I've been cleaning up my craft room... needed lots of cleaning. It tends to be the room I toss stuff into when I'm not quite sure where to put it... Such a bad habit!! But, I do have some baby patterns of stuff I want to make!

Here's what I have:
https://www.simplicity.com/p-1988-babies-separates.aspx
That's where I got the pants pattern - and I made muslin templates of all the sizes so I could continue making them :)

And this:
https://butterick.mccall.com/b5583-products-13472.php?page_id=378
Lots to make with that one!

And this:
https://www.simplicity.com/p-4996-fleece-animal-crafts.aspx
How cute?????


----------



## LunaLady

April, I would have made my DH do it! :haha:

Molly, I'm sorry you're still having such trouble with the pubic symphysis pain! Have you tried a little Tylenol?? Are you sleeping with a pillow between your legs?


----------



## mummyApril

haha Molly needs must im afraid! i would make OH do it too but he is out! something is definitely not right about that lol! but i get the joy of waking him up reallllyyy early to decorate with a hangover :) that will be funny lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Quite a pile you have started! And look at all the cutsie clothes! :awww: And I'm with you... I would have had my OH do it too. :blush:

I am doing all I can to ease it but it doesn't seem to help for long. :( We went to the parent/teacher conference and then grocery shopping. I was on my feet for 3 hours and my feet/ankles were swelling and tingling and the pubic pain was getting bad. My OH made me lay down (with the pillow between the legs) last night as I could barely walk and ended up bursting into tears just trying to stand up from sitting on the kitchen floor (I was putting some cans in the pantry cupboard). It definitely helped to lay down but at that point it makes sense as I was on my feet for 3 hours!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> haha Molly needs must im afraid! i would make OH do it too but he is out! something is definitely not right about that lol! but i get the joy of waking him up reallllyyy early to decorate with a hangover :) that will be funny lol x

What a little bugger! Flick him in the nose while he is sleeping tonight and then when he wakes up with a sore nose, play innocent. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Molly! I hate random continuous pain it's depressing and you start to wonder when it'll go away... There is nothing I can advise that you either don't already know or hasn't been said already so I'll send another :hug: truly hope it eases and like Lissy said could you not mention this to your doc? See if s/he knows anything we don't?


----------



## firstbaby25

I knew I'd forgot someone! April... Seen your status on Facebook and think you're mad! I wouldn't scrape paint off with a knife when I'm not pregnant... So you are a better woman than I! Is there much left?


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie baby- I will mention it at my next OB appointment.... 13 days away. :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

I have an appointment 13 days away, too, Molly!!

It's my next scan day! May 19th :D I'll be 2 days away from 16 weeks, so I've got my fingers crossed they'll be able to at least hint at what little bebe might be.... :D

I had a dream last night I gave birth to a plastic baby doll - but it was a BOY! Hehehe


----------



## firstbaby25

I know but maybe you should give them a quick call :sorry: I know that overall you know best but a phone call won't hurt will it? You know cause it's affecting your mood and stuff 13 days seems a long slog in pain my dear :flower:... 


Luna. What is the general purpose of your appointment? Will we see a scan? I can't look at your photos just yet as my phone is poopy for that stuff.

I miss emandi...


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie - yep, I'll have a scan picture or two to share! :dance:

It's just a follow up scan to the one I had at 10w5d - they want to ensure the baby is doing well because that scan was supposed to be scheduled for the standard 12 weeks, but somehow didn't end up that way. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- If you want a boy then I most definitely hope it is. :hugs: What time is your scan? Are we also freaky twilight zone twins?? :winkwink:

Jaynie- I think I'll be okay until my next appointment. I just have to start taking it a bit easy and stuff. For example, I need to learn out to sit down to work my shoes on instead of standing and trying to wiggle my foot in. Makes me cry. :( I nuv you and your concern though. :kiss:

Finally having pizza for dinner. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower::flower:

Off to baby swimmers in a mo, can't wait to get back though to carry on sewing:happydance: Got up at 7:30 today and did the button holes:thumbup: 5 of them that ribbon is threaded through. 

Is a Serger American for an overlocker Luna? I have an overlocker but don't use it much, just for things like curtains and hand towels, things, as you say, where no seams need pressing. Lovely patterns by the way:thumbup: Scary because with Holly I'm now into 'children' rather than 'babies' section of the pattern books:shock: It sure goes quickly!

Ooops much dash, my friend will be here soon to walk to the pool together.

:hugs: all, have lovely Saturdays.:flower:

Oh and Molly I don't know about that degree of pain but it sounds horrible, I'd call midwifeypants and ask her?:telephone:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jscpq_aOgKU&feature=player_embedded#at=134


----------



## mummyApril

sometimes i just really want to do it all on my own :(


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Quite a pile you have started! And look at all the cutsie clothes! :awww: And I'm with you... I would have had my OH do it too. :blush:
> 
> I am doing all I can to ease it but it doesn't seem to help for long. :( We went to the parent/teacher conference and then grocery shopping. I was on my feet for 3 hours and my feet/ankles were swelling and tingling and the pubic pain was getting bad. My OH made me lay down (with the pillow between the legs) last night as I could barely walk and ended up bursting into tears just trying to stand up from sitting on the kitchen floor (I was putting some cans in the pantry cupboard). It definitely helped to lay down but at that point it makes sense as I was on my feet for 3 hours!

it does sound like it could be spd! or pelvic gridle thingy, i hope its not and that baby is being naughty. i hope the pain goes very soon!

i had a weird thing last night well iv had it a few times but last night actually made me shout out because it felt so weird with pins n needly feeling for a moment, i went to lay down and just under my rib it felt like a baby kick/pop but i actually shouted out and OH heard me from downstairs, iv had it a few times but not like that it had me worried, do you think it could of been baby kicking my ribs? just such weird feeling! x


----------



## mummyApril

heyo Crunchie only 3 days until your scan! And Lissys at the same time crazy stuff lol x


----------



## poas

Molly, I have physio on tuesday after my scan so I will see what exercises they tell me to do and maybe you could try them? Also I need (amongst everyone elses) molly and aprils addresses please x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Scan in 4 hours :wacko: ill text u lissy on my way back home so you can tell everyone :)x im still scared :(


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turts! 

Yep 3 days to go ! So excited .... Sorry about the pains ladies
! I think this secound tri glow is a myth ..... I shouldnt complain as i have had it easy xxx

April - what colour are u going to do in the kitchen ?


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Scan in 4 hours :wacko: ill text u lissy on my way back home so you can tell everyone :)x im still scared :(

Good luck hun! You will love seeing beany again &#58152; is this a private scan ? Xx


----------



## poas

I'm really struggling with staying team yellow Crunch......don't know if I can do it...


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I'm really struggling with staying team yellow Crunch......don't know if I can do it...

Oh my love ! This is a very difficult..... Lots of people will want you to find out on here lol &#58373;


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh its private.

I dont know about team yellow.my DH says :yellow:

i want to know boy/girl but to be honest u only have to say u dont wanna know once and then everythings a suprises,just resist for 30mins and its all a myestery then x

i know ill be dissapointed in my self if i give in and find out,think how amazing it will be for daddies to say we have a baby............:blue:OR:pink:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I'm really struggling with staying team yellow Crunch......don't know if I can do it...

&#58381; what's made you change your mind ? Such a hard one !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh its private.
> 
> I dont know about team yellow.my DH says :yellow:
> 
> i want to know boy/girl but to be honest u only have to say u dont wanna know once and then everythings a suprises,just resist for 30mins and its all a myestery then x
> 
> i know ill be dissapointed in my self if i give in and find out,think how amazing it will be for daddies to say we have a baby............:blue:OR:pink:

My oh is more team yellow than me and our parents are chuffed it will be a surprise .... Still makes it very tempting to find out !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> yeh its private.
> 
> I dont know about team yellow.my DH says :yellow:
> 
> i want to know boy/girl but to be honest u only have to say u dont wanna know once and then everythings a suprises,just resist for 30mins and its all a myestery then x
> 
> i know ill be dissapointed in my self if i give in and find out,think how amazing it will be for daddies to say we have a baby............:blue:OR:pink:
> 
> My oh is more team yellow than me and our parents are chuffed it will be a surprise .... Still makes it very tempting to find out !!Click to expand...

:haha: yeh ium the same i want to know but i dont lol
Its prob cos our parents are so happy with team yellow i dont wanna let them down xx


----------



## Crunchie

Just think it will be amazing and a surprise ! Lol&#57431; what are we all like !!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

'Tis rainy and horrible today but I'm going to go for a walk nonethless. To be honest, it will be better than walking in the baking heat :thumbup:

How are we all today?

Molly..I'm so sorry about your horrid pains, I would do like Holly suggested and contact your OB/midwife for advice. Don't suffer if there's something you can do to help yourself m'love :hugs: Maybe Lissy will have some good suggestions from her appointment too? :shrug: I hope you both get some help.

Clare...good luck with your scan today. It will be amazing I'm sure :cloud9: Can't wait to hear how it goes :happydance:

My poor little pussycat is not well again :nope: OH has her at the vet just now. I envisage some less than positive news when he comes back and a whopping vet's bill to go with it :wacko: Poor Pepsi...she's just too old I think.

Anyway...happy Saturday one and all lovelies :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I have an appointment 13 days away, too, Molly!!
> 
> It's my next scan day! May 19th :D I'll be 2 days away from 16 weeks, so I've got my fingers crossed they'll be able to at least hint at what little bebe might be.... :D
> 
> I had a dream last night I gave birth to a plastic baby doll - but it was a BOY! Hehehe

:rofl: I hear the plastic variety of bebe are much less trouble through the night but not very eco-friendly :shrug: You might want to rethink that one Luna :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit give pepsi a cuddle for me !!!! 

I did think about a walk today but I think I will save it to Sunday .... Just feel so tired at the mo ! Might enjoy a lazy day today doing some light housework ! Your so good keeping up with the exercise x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> sometimes i just really want to do it all on my own :(

I'm assuming you're not just talking about scraping paint off a wall m'love? You're definitely a better woman than I for doing that by the way...your poor arms must be aching :nope:

Hope you're alright, I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- Quite a pile you have started! And look at all the cutsie clothes! :awww: And I'm with you... I would have had my OH do it too. :blush:
> 
> I am doing all I can to ease it but it doesn't seem to help for long. :( We went to the parent/teacher conference and then grocery shopping. I was on my feet for 3 hours and my feet/ankles were swelling and tingling and the pubic pain was getting bad. My OH made me lay down (with the pillow between the legs) last night as I could barely walk and ended up bursting into tears just trying to stand up from sitting on the kitchen floor (I was putting some cans in the pantry cupboard). It definitely helped to lay down but at that point it makes sense as I was on my feet for 3 hours!
> 
> it does sound like it could be spd! or pelvic gridle thingy, i hope its not and that baby is being naughty. i hope the pain goes very soon!
> 
> i had a weird thing last night well iv had it a few times but last night actually made me shout out because it felt so weird with pins n needly feeling for a moment, i went to lay down and just under my rib it felt like a baby kick/pop but i actually shouted out and OH heard me from downstairs, iv had it a few times but not like that it had me worried, do you think it could of been baby kicking my ribs? just such weird feeling! xClick to expand...

April, my naughty little bebe continually kicks me on my right side just under my ribs which has become most unpleasnt and painful due to it always being the same spot :nope: The best way i can describe it is like an electric shock followed by aching...me no likey :wacko: Does this sound like what you had?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I'm really struggling with staying team yellow Crunch......don't know if I can do it...

Ahhh, stay strong my young Lissy...rewarded you will be *said in best Yoda voice* :winkwink:

I cannot wait till yours and Crunchie's scans....so exciting :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh its private.
> 
> I dont know about team yellow.my DH says :yellow:
> 
> i want to know boy/girl but to be honest u only have to say u dont wanna know once and then everythings a suprises,just resist for 30mins and its all a myestery then x
> 
> i know ill be dissapointed in my self if i give in and find out,think how amazing it will be for daddies to say we have a baby............:blue:OR:pink:

My sister, who found out the sex of my niece at her scan reckons it's a choice between having a surprise at 20 weeks (or whenever your gender scan is) or at the birth. For me, it's going to be a massive reward at the birth for me and OH and everyone else who will be dying to know what we've had....I can't wait :cloud9:

Either way Clare, it's all amazing :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> yeh its private.
> 
> I dont know about team yellow.my DH says :yellow:
> 
> i want to know boy/girl but to be honest u only have to say u dont wanna know once and then everythings a suprises,just resist for 30mins and its all a myestery then x
> 
> i know ill be dissapointed in my self if i give in and find out,think how amazing it will be for daddies to say we have a baby............:blue:OR:pink:
> 
> My oh is more team yellow than me and our parents are chuffed it will be a surprise .... Still makes it very tempting to find out !!Click to expand...

Ooooo Crunchipoos...are you wobbling???


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Holly absolutely loved swimming today!!! No grizzles, just laughing and smiles:cloud9: AND I INVENTED A WAY OF SWIMMING WITH HOLLY ON ME:happydance: So got to swim myself. You wrap a 'frite' round yourself and baby, with baby sitting on your tum, and swim with hands and legs free- it's great:thumbup: Good leg and abdo toner. I shall be bringing out the DVD soon- _Swimming with HollyMonkey, a Complete Workout for Mother and Baby_

*Crunch* what are those funny little squares on your posts? 

*Kit* Not even a wispy cloud and hitting 30° here, I'm being such a weather :ninja: recently!!

Off to sewing now:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh kit give pepsi a cuddle for me !!!!
> 
> I did think about a walk today but I think I will save it to Sunday .... Just feel so tired at the mo ! Might enjoy a lazy day today doing some light housework ! Your so good keeping up with the exercise x

Thanks Crunchie...Pepsi's back after blood tests..she no happy :nope:

I know how you feel about being tired m'love..I do too but oddly enough I think a bit of exercise helps with my swelling...gets everything moving a bit better.

Hope everything is good with you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> yeh its private.
> 
> I dont know about team yellow.my DH says :yellow:
> 
> i want to know boy/girl but to be honest u only have to say u dont wanna know once and then everythings a suprises,just resist for 30mins and its all a myestery then x
> 
> i know ill be dissapointed in my self if i give in and find out,think how amazing it will be for daddies to say we have a baby............:blue:OR:pink:
> 
> My oh is more team yellow than me and our parents are chuffed it will be a surprise .... Still makes it very tempting to find out !!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo Crunchipoos...are you wobbling???Click to expand...

Wobble! wobble!:happydance: Dare you to find out:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Holly absolutely loved swimming today!!! No grizzles, just laughing and smiles:cloud9: AND I INVENTED A WAY OF SWIMMING WITH HOLLY ON ME:happydance: So got to swim myself. You wrap a 'frite' round yourself and baby, with baby sitting on your tum, and swim with hands and legs free- it's great:thumbup: Good leg and abdo toner. I shall be bringing out the DVD soon- _Swimming with HollyMonkey, a Complete Workout for Mother and Baby_
> 
> *Crunch* what are those funny little squares on your posts?
> 
> *Kit* Not even a wispy cloud and hitting 30° here, I'm being such a weather :ninja: recently!!
> 
> Off to sewing now:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:haha: I will definitely buy your DVD!!

Enjoy your beautiful day and your sewing lovely :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh yes Kit sorry about Pepsi :hugs: 

and goodluck at scan Clare:flower:

Very hungry baby I have here :hissy:, must dash! :kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

Find out find out lol! I will email address when I go on laptop Lissy :) 
Crunchie doing kitchen duck egg colour my fave colour for kitchen goes with all cupboards etc will take pics when its done of course :) xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

dnt wanna find out but reserache dthe nub theory :rofl: then saw at 13 weeks its 95%
accurate-bugger lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- Quite a pile you have started! And look at all the cutsie clothes! :awww: And I'm with you... I would have had my OH do it too. :blush:
> 
> I am doing all I can to ease it but it doesn't seem to help for long. :( We went to the parent/teacher conference and then grocery shopping. I was on my feet for 3 hours and my feet/ankles were swelling and tingling and the pubic pain was getting bad. My OH made me lay down (with the pillow between the legs) last night as I could barely walk and ended up bursting into tears just trying to stand up from sitting on the kitchen floor (I was putting some cans in the pantry cupboard). It definitely helped to lay down but at that point it makes sense as I was on my feet for 3 hours!
> 
> it does sound like it could be spd! or pelvic gridle thingy, i hope its not and that baby is being naughty. i hope the pain goes very soon!
> 
> i had a weird thing last night well iv had it a few times but last night actually made me shout out because it felt so weird with pins n needly feeling for a moment, i went to lay down and just under my rib it felt like a baby kick/pop but i actually shouted out and OH heard me from downstairs, iv had it a few times but not like that it had me worried, do you think it could of been baby kicking my ribs? just such weird feeling! xClick to expand...
> 
> April, my naughty little bebe continually kicks me on my right side just under my ribs which has become most unpleasnt and painful due to it always being the same spot :nope: The best way i can describe it is like an electric shock followed by aching...me no likey :wacko: Does this sound like what you had?Click to expand...

yes exactly that! last night felt like id been struck by lightening though hehe! im glad im not the only one lol x


----------



## mummyApril

men are useless lol, we just went 20 minutes to get scrappers for the paint work my OH spent literally, no lie, 3 minutes scrapping the paint put it down and said 'im going to go and buy some paint stripper!' me standing there gob wide, we've almost finished it and now he wants to get paint stripper lol no will power that one! so im going to get all the paint off before he gets back so he can then go back and get his money back ha serves him right lol x


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> I've been cleaning up my craft room... needed lots of cleaning. It tends to be the room I toss stuff into when I'm not quite sure where to put it... Such a bad habit!! But, I do have some baby patterns of stuff I want to make!

you have a craft room!!! wahhhh!!! so jealous, :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat: Those links you posted make me want to get into sewing!!

It's raining over here in Cambridgeshire too! Poobums. We were going to go for a BBQ at a place called Ferry Meadows which is like a few different lakes and paths round them and you can take your own BBQs there but now it's raining I suppose OH will go out without me all day. Wunderbar! 

TMI info about my surgical side effects


Spoiler
It's like a dripping tap of rusty water. It's sooooo gross. I've read up on it and it's totally normal. Totally gross though!


----------



## mummyApril

this is amazing i watched it the other night, inside the human body https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01102yg/Inside_the_Human_Body_Creation/
i learnt alot about conception absolutely gobsmacked some of it lol x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks for the link April I have just watched it, that was an excellent video and would be a useful educational tool in schools I think. Fantastic!

(I think Rachael is :blue:)


----------



## mummyApril

pay back is a bitch haha, the paint stripper backfired on OH he didnt realise there was lining paper underneath it and now its all stuck and taking him missions to take off! i told him not to but noooo hes a man hes right! lol.


----------



## x-ginge-x

HAHA!!! serves him right!!


----------



## poas

Just popped back to say....I'm staying team yellow...for now...I know all the special,exciting blah blah blah lol, I did it with Harri, but this time I'm just not so sure.
I will see how I feel on the day, as a certain wild boar lover recommended :)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower::flower:
> 
> Off to baby swimmers in a mo, can't wait to get back though to carry on sewing:happydance: Got up at 7:30 today and did the button holes:thumbup: 5 of them that ribbon is threaded through.
> 
> Is a Serger American for an overlocker Luna? I have an overlocker but don't use it much, just for things like curtains and hand towels, things, as you say, where no seams need pressing. Lovely patterns by the way:thumbup: Scary because with Holly I'm now into 'children' rather than 'babies' section of the pattern books:shock: It sure goes quickly!
> 
> Ooops much dash, my friend will be here soon to walk to the pool together.
> 
> :hugs: all, have lovely Saturdays.:flower:
> 
> Oh and Molly I don't know about that degree of pain but it sounds horrible, I'd call midwifeypants and ask her?:telephone:


Well... problem with calling midwifeypants is that most likely, they will want to see me and I'd rather just wait another 12 days... I'm planning on looking up ways to ease the pain at home today though. This morning is the first day I've woken up and the pain is still very much there. :-k 

I hope you had a great time at baby swimmers. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> sometimes i just really want to do it all on my own :(

Uh oh... what's wrong kitten pants?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- Quite a pile you have started! And look at all the cutsie clothes! :awww: And I'm with you... I would have had my OH do it too. :blush:
> 
> I am doing all I can to ease it but it doesn't seem to help for long. :( We went to the parent/teacher conference and then grocery shopping. I was on my feet for 3 hours and my feet/ankles were swelling and tingling and the pubic pain was getting bad. My OH made me lay down (with the pillow between the legs) last night as I could barely walk and ended up bursting into tears just trying to stand up from sitting on the kitchen floor (I was putting some cans in the pantry cupboard). It definitely helped to lay down but at that point it makes sense as I was on my feet for 3 hours!
> 
> it does sound like it could be spd! or pelvic gridle thingy, i hope its not and that baby is being naughty. i hope the pain goes very soon!
> 
> i had a weird thing last night well iv had it a few times but last night actually made me shout out because it felt so weird with pins n needly feeling for a moment, i went to lay down and just under my rib it felt like a baby kick/pop but i actually shouted out and OH heard me from downstairs, iv had it a few times but not like that it had me worried, do you think it could of been baby kicking my ribs? just such weird feeling! xClick to expand...

Sounds like little James' foot was kicked up on your ribs and when you sat down or went to lay down, it pushed his foot up a bit more and his foot slid off your ribs. The girls used to pushed up on my ribs with their feet so hard and then their foot would slip off and it would hurt. Perhaps James is a future football player? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Molly, I have physio on tuesday after my scan so I will see what exercises they tell me to do and maybe you could try them? Also I need (amongst everyone elses) molly and aprils addresses please x

That would be fabulous Lissy. :hugs: Thank you. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> Scan in 4 hours :wacko: ill text u lissy on my way back home so you can tell everyone :)x im still scared :(

I hope all is okay sweets. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> yeh its private.
> 
> I dont know about team yellow.my DH says :yellow:
> 
> i want to know boy/girl but to be honest u only have to say u dont wanna know once and then everythings a suprises,just resist for 30mins and its all a myestery then x
> 
> i know ill be dissapointed in my self if i give in and find out,think how amazing it will be for daddies to say we have a baby............:blue:OR:pink:
> 
> My oh is more team yellow than me and our parents are chuffed it will be a surprise .... Still makes it very tempting to find out !!Click to expand...

I do admire you yellow baby holders. :awww: Keep your secrets loveys. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> 'Tis rainy and horrible today but I'm going to go for a walk nonethless. To be honest, it will be better than walking in the baking heat :thumbup:
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> Molly..I'm so sorry about your horrid pains, I would do like Holly suggested and contact your OB/midwife for advice. Don't suffer if there's something you can do to help yourself m'love :hugs: Maybe Lissy will have some good suggestions from her appointment too? :shrug: I hope you both get some help.
> 
> Clare...good luck with your scan today. It will be amazing I'm sure :cloud9: Can't wait to hear how it goes :happydance:
> 
> My poor little pussycat is not well again :nope: OH has her at the vet just now. I envisage some less than positive news when he comes back and a whopping vet's bill to go with it :wacko: Poor Pepsi...she's just too old I think.
> 
> Anyway...happy Saturday one and all lovelies :hugs:

Aww, poor the Pepsi cat. :awww: I hope it's not completely awful news. :hugs: Enjoy your walk lovely. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Holly absolutely loved swimming today!!! No grizzles, just laughing and smiles:cloud9: AND I INVENTED A WAY OF SWIMMING WITH HOLLY ON ME:happydance: So got to swim myself. You wrap a 'frite' round yourself and baby, with baby sitting on your tum, and swim with hands and legs free- it's great:thumbup: Good leg and abdo toner. I shall be bringing out the DVD soon- _Swimming with HollyMonkey, a Complete Workout for Mother and Baby_
> 
> *Crunch* what are those funny little squares on your posts?
> 
> *Kit* Not even a wispy cloud and hitting 30° here, I'm being such a weather :ninja: recently!!
> 
> Off to sewing now:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

We did that with the girls last summer... my youngest would monkey cling with her legs on the back of my OH while he swam the length of the pool. She thought it was the best kind of ride. :haha: 

In other news... I believe you are :ninja: stealing MY sunny weather. *pout*


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> men are useless lol, we just went 20 minutes to get scrappers for the paint work my OH spent literally, no lie, 3 minutes scrapping the paint put it down and said 'im going to go and buy some paint stripper!' me standing there gob wide, we've almost finished it and now he wants to get paint stripper lol no will power that one! so im going to get all the paint off before he gets back so he can then go back and get his money back ha serves him right lol x

:haha: Sounds like what I would do!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Who wants to see my baby :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> Who wants to see my baby :wohoo: :yipee:

ME!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- If you want a boy then I most definitely hope it is. :hugs: What time is your scan? Are we also freaky twilight zone twins?? :winkwink:
> 
> Jaynie- I think I'll be okay until my next appointment. I just have to start taking it a bit easy and stuff. For example, I need to learn out to sit down to work my shoes on instead of standing and trying to wiggle my foot in. Makes me cry. :( I nuv you and your concern though. :kiss:
> 
> Finally having pizza for dinner. :happydance:

Mine is the last appointment of the day because my mom wants to go - so 3pm. I'm sure yours is earlier.

I saw this https://baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html so it makes me hopeful we can determine the gender at that appointment!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower::flower:
> 
> Off to baby swimmers in a mo, can't wait to get back though to carry on sewing:happydance: Got up at 7:30 today and did the button holes:thumbup: 5 of them that ribbon is threaded through.
> 
> Is a Serger American for an overlocker Luna? I have an overlocker but don't use it much, just for things like curtains and hand towels, things, as you say, where no seams need pressing. Lovely patterns by the way:thumbup: Scary because with Holly I'm now into 'children' rather than 'babies' section of the pattern books:shock: It sure goes quickly!
> :


Yep - overlocker is a serger :thumbup: Great also for stretch knits :)

I can't wait to see your finished projects!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- If you want a boy then I most definitely hope it is. :hugs: What time is your scan? Are we also freaky twilight zone twins?? :winkwink:
> 
> Jaynie- I think I'll be okay until my next appointment. I just have to start taking it a bit easy and stuff. For example, I need to learn out to sit down to work my shoes on instead of standing and trying to wiggle my foot in. Makes me cry. :( I nuv you and your concern though. :kiss:
> 
> Finally having pizza for dinner. :happydance:
> 
> Mine is the last appointment of the day because my mom wants to go - so 3pm. I'm sure yours is earlier.
> 
> I saw this https://baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html so it makes me hopeful we can determine the gender at that appointment!!Click to expand...

:haha: Mine is at 330p!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment 13 days away, too, Molly!!
> 
> It's my next scan day! May 19th :D I'll be 2 days away from 16 weeks, so I've got my fingers crossed they'll be able to at least hint at what little bebe might be.... :D
> 
> I had a dream last night I gave birth to a plastic baby doll - but it was a BOY! Hehehe
> 
> :rofl: I hear the plastic variety of bebe are much less trouble through the night but not very eco-friendly :shrug: You might want to rethink that one Luna :winkwink:Click to expand...

I hear they're not so cuddly or, uh, responsive - so I'm hoping that I get a real one! Heheh


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and as for your link Luna... that's the nub theory. :thumbup: 

Oh and the nub theory indicated boy for me. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I've been cleaning up my craft room... needed lots of cleaning. It tends to be the room I toss stuff into when I'm not quite sure where to put it... Such a bad habit!! But, I do have some baby patterns of stuff I want to make!
> 
> you have a craft room!!! wahhhh!!! so jealous, :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat: Those links you posted make me want to get into sewing!!
> 
> It's raining over here in Cambridgeshire too! Poobums. We were going to go for a BBQ at a place called Ferry Meadows which is like a few different lakes and paths round them and you can take your own BBQs there but now it's raining I suppose OH will go out without me all day. Wunderbar!
> 
> TMI info about my surgical side effects
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It's like a dripping tap of rusty water. It's sooooo gross. I've read up on it and it's totally normal. Totally gross though!Click to expand...

I do have a craft room! I'm very lucky :) The house we bought last year has three bedrooms, so I was able to turn one into my craft room (or 'crap room' as it sometimes becomes!! :haha: ). The other upstairs bedroom is our office. We have a completely unfinished full basement downstairs, so this summer we're going to finished that off and move the office and craft room down to the greatroom down there (which will also serve as the home-schooling area, too, when that time comes) and turn one of the rooms upstairs into a nursery and the other into a guest bedroom. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- If you want a boy then I most definitely hope it is. :hugs: What time is your scan? Are we also freaky twilight zone twins?? :winkwink:
> 
> Jaynie- I think I'll be okay until my next appointment. I just have to start taking it a bit easy and stuff. For example, I need to learn out to sit down to work my shoes on instead of standing and trying to wiggle my foot in. Makes me cry. :( I nuv you and your concern though. :kiss:
> 
> Finally having pizza for dinner. :happydance:
> 
> Mine is the last appointment of the day because my mom wants to go - so 3pm. I'm sure yours is earlier.
> 
> I saw this https://baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html so it makes me hopeful we can determine the gender at that appointment!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Mine is at 330p!Click to expand...

Wow! We are nearly twins! I asked for a 3:30pm appointment, but 3pm was the latest they could do. LOL!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh and as for your link Luna... that's the nub theory. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and the nub theory indicated boy for me. :)

Oooh, well, see - I told you I'm a huge NEWB! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Clare, where's this scan pic?!?!?!?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Maybe im biased but its so frickin cute :cloud9:
https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5250/dscn1831u.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Awww! Yay for an adorable and healthy little bebe!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Clare, that's a really good picture for the 'skull theory', imo.... :)


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Clare! Sweet babe you have growing there love. :hugs:

Luna- 330 was the latest I could do. I have to schedule them for later in the afternoon so my OH can just leave work early to come. :)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Clare, that's a really good picture for the 'skull theory', imo.... :)

The skull theory indicated a girl for me. :-k


----------



## babyhopes2010

whats the skull theory lol im uploading a video of the scan for nub and skull guessers:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- Quite a pile you have started! And look at all the cutsie clothes! :awww: And I'm with you... I would have had my OH do it too. :blush:
> 
> I am doing all I can to ease it but it doesn't seem to help for long. :( We went to the parent/teacher conference and then grocery shopping. I was on my feet for 3 hours and my feet/ankles were swelling and tingling and the pubic pain was getting bad. My OH made me lay down (with the pillow between the legs) last night as I could barely walk and ended up bursting into tears just trying to stand up from sitting on the kitchen floor (I was putting some cans in the pantry cupboard). It definitely helped to lay down but at that point it makes sense as I was on my feet for 3 hours!
> 
> it does sound like it could be spd! or pelvic gridle thingy, i hope its not and that baby is being naughty. i hope the pain goes very soon!
> 
> i had a weird thing last night well iv had it a few times but last night actually made me shout out because it felt so weird with pins n needly feeling for a moment, i went to lay down and just under my rib it felt like a baby kick/pop but i actually shouted out and OH heard me from downstairs, iv had it a few times but not like that it had me worried, do you think it could of been baby kicking my ribs? just such weird feeling! xClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like little James' foot was kicked up on your ribs and when you sat down or went to lay down, it pushed his foot up a bit more and his foot slid off your ribs. The girls used to pushed up on my ribs with their feet so hard and then their foot would slip off and it would hurt. Perhaps James is a future football player? :winkwink:Click to expand...

i reckon he better be with all this digging im getting lol x


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Clare, that's a really good picture for the 'skull theory', imo.... :)
> 
> The skull theory indicated a girl for me. :-kClick to expand...

Oh.... :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

on the BBC programme, ooooh that's the Galashan twins, Helen and Carol!!! I know them, they're on my facebook, they used to be gymnasts and would buy lots of my photos, and Carol was the alternate for the 2004 Olympic team. Then they became divers.


----------



## mummyApril

i had all boy for nub and skull! Clare that is one cute bubi you have there cant wait to nub it (although im not very good still lol) yay for healthy bubi xx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> on the BBC programme, ooooh that's the Galashan twins, Helen and Carol!!! I know them, they're on my facebook, they used to be gymnasts and would buy lots of my photos, and Carol was the alternate for the 2004 Olympic team. Then they became divers.

they were super cool diving, i did sit there saying i wish i could do something like that but im a wus lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> this is amazing i watched it the other night, inside the human body https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01102yg/Inside_the_Human_Body_Creation/
> i learnt alot about conception absolutely gobsmacked some of it lol x

Thanks April..I just watched the whole thing! Fascinating :thumbup: Who knew we are descended from fish :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Just popped back to say....I'm staying team yellow...for now...I know all the special,exciting blah blah blah lol, I did it with Harri, but this time I'm just not so sure.
> I will see how I feel on the day, as a certain wild boar lover recommended :)

Quite right Lissy!:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> 'Tis rainy and horrible today but I'm going to go for a walk nonethless. To be honest, it will be better than walking in the baking heat :thumbup:
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> Molly..I'm so sorry about your horrid pains, I would do like Holly suggested and contact your OB/midwife for advice. Don't suffer if there's something you can do to help yourself m'love :hugs: Maybe Lissy will have some good suggestions from her appointment too? :shrug: I hope you both get some help.
> 
> Clare...good luck with your scan today. It will be amazing I'm sure :cloud9: Can't wait to hear how it goes :happydance:
> 
> My poor little pussycat is not well again :nope: OH has her at the vet just now. I envisage some less than positive news when he comes back and a whopping vet's bill to go with it :wacko: Poor Pepsi...she's just too old I think.
> 
> Anyway...happy Saturday one and all lovelies :hugs:
> 
> Aww, poor the Pepsi cat. :awww: I hope it's not completely awful news. :hugs: Enjoy your walk lovely. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Molly..no news as yet on Pepsi till we get her blood results back :wacko: I did enjoy my walk thanks..although I think I'm probably experiencing some pelvic pain myself. My hips are always sore in the night which I think is related :( I'm not as bad as you though, it's not as painful for me, more uncomfortable and irritating :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Maybe im biased but its so frickin cute :cloud9:
> https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5250/dscn1831u.jpg

Ahhhhh :awww: congratulations on your beautiful little bebe Clare...so lovely :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

ok well OH has gone to get an electric sander because his arm is hurting (diddums lol) so im resting as im now shattered!


----------



## mummyApril

ah i hope Pepsi will be ok :( x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> on the BBC programme, ooooh that's the Galashan twins, Helen and Carol!!! I know them, they're on my facebook, they used to be gymnasts and would buy lots of my photos, and Carol was the alternate for the 2004 Olympic team. Then they became divers.

They were fantastic! So elegant and graceful..it's not surprising they used to be gymnasts.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ok well OH has gone to get an electric sander because his arm is hurting (diddums lol) so im resting as im now shattered!

No wonder April...I'd leave the rest to him if I was you!!


----------



## kit_cat

Grrrr :growlmad:

I'm fed up and feeling sorry for myself today for sure. I'm not enjoying this last couple of months of pregnancy at all - sorry. I know I shouldn't moan when many of you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. Sorry again.:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok well OH has gone to get an electric sander because his arm is hurting (diddums lol) so im resting as im now shattered!
> 
> No wonder April...I'd leave the rest to him if I was you!!Click to expand...

ohh no needs to be done by 6 tomorrow lol x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Grrrr :growlmad:
> 
> I'm fed up and feeling sorry for myself today for sure. I'm not enjoying this last couple of months of pregnancy at all - sorry. I know I shouldn't moan when many of you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. Sorry again.:blush:

aww hugs darling it can be so hard especially when you are working aswell! try and rest have lots of nice candlelit baths etc hope you feeling happier soon xx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr :growlmad:
> 
> I'm fed up and feeling sorry for myself today for sure. I'm not enjoying this last couple of months of pregnancy at all - sorry. I know I shouldn't moan when many of you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. Sorry again.:blush:
> 
> aww hugs darling it can be so hard especially when you are working aswell! try and rest have lots of nice candlelit baths etc hope you feeling happier soon xxClick to expand...

Thanks lovely, I appreciate that :hugs: Sometimes it all just gets on top of you - today is one of those days :nope: I'll be fine again in no time I'm sure.


----------



## Sarachka

Here are some new pics of the loves of my life

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cd444825.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5560a751.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is amazing i watched it the other night, inside the human body https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01102yg/Inside_the_Human_Body_Creation/
> i learnt alot about conception absolutely gobsmacked some of it lol x
> 
> Thanks April..I just watched the whole thing! Fascinating :thumbup: Who knew we are descended from fish :shock:Click to expand...

We got the girls a children's book on evolution. It told us all about our previously fishy selves. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time of it love dove. :hugs: I suggest you take April's advice and have a lovely tub with candles and smell pretties with soothing musics. :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Aww Sarah, what a proud aunty you must be. They are both just gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time of it love dove. :hugs: I suggest you take April's advice and have a lovely tub with candles and smell pretties with soothing musics. :kiss:

Thanks Molly...I can't think of a better way to christen my new bathroom when OH finishes it :thumbup: I'm just having a bit of a down day y'know - the thought of enduring another 6 weeks of work is playing on my mind but I'll be right as rain soon. Thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

im painting :happydance: on the other side of the kitchen as i can and OH is still sanding etc hahaha x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im painting :happydance: on the other side of the kitchen as i can and OH is still sanding etc hahaha x

Fab - you'll be done in no time at all!! You are a painting warrior :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening Munchkins:flower:
Had surprise friends over for drinks:wine: I was about to go for a run when they appeared, so I swapped sports:drunk:

Sooooo...Time For Pics!:dance: 

I finished Hollinka's dress\\:D/ Hope it fits, she was in bed when I finished, but I'll try it tomorrow! Admire here front and rear view shots...and admire especially all button holes, which raised my BP a tad:haha: I suggest you stay away from making button holes *Kit* until you're in the clear and :baby: is safely in his/her moses basket:thumbup:

Then a pic of us setting off for baby swimmers; spot the baby with a negligent mummy who didn't even bother dressing her daughter before leaving:haha:

Then we have *Hollinka Queen of the Swimming Pool Lockers*:kiss: By Golly does she love the lockers! She must have a sit inside each one before we can go to the water:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 3









032.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 3









033.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 3









025.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPq24x_MZt0
ignore my awww's lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time of it love dove. :hugs: I suggest you take April's advice and have a lovely tub with candles and smell pretties with soothing musics. :kiss:
> 
> Thanks Molly...I can't think of a better way to christen my new bathroom when OH finishes it :thumbup: I'm just having a bit of a down day y'know - the thought of enduring another 6 weeks of work is playing on my mind but I'll be right as rain soon. Thanks for the support :hugs:Click to expand...

I have-y-nee not red firther tan this (is my Scottish accent any good?:nope:A bit Irish maybe? I have Irish family:shrug:) but want to say I nuv you and I hope it's not a big down day:hugs: Haven't caught up yet, but will do so in between my Barbecue Duties:wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany - you made quick work of Holly's little dress!!! I love it!!! And she looks quite happy to play in the lockers :cloud9:

Clare - your scan looked wonderful! I've got my gender guess! :shhh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Grrrr :growlmad:
> 
> I'm fed up and feeling sorry for myself today for sure. I'm not enjoying this last couple of months of pregnancy at all - sorry. I know I shouldn't moan when many of you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. Sorry again.:blush:

Too right Kit,:grr: give me a 30+weeks baby bump any day!!

But seriously I know where you're coming from AND, you lucky sausage (note use of word sausage Molly:thumbup: 'affectionate address of someone') I have a HOLLYMONKIFIQUE THEORY on the subject:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to kill OH
and then I'm going to die from kidney pain


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPq24x_MZt0
> ignore my awww's lol

OMG! 2 things! 

1- Absolutely gorge, your bubba looks so cute and perfect:cloud9:

2-I love your scan doctor! He does lots of 'comfort talk'! Don't get that in France:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPq24x_MZt0
> ignore my awww's lol
> 
> OMG! 2 things!
> 
> 1- Absolutely gorge, your bubba looks so cute and perfect:cloud9:
> 
> 2-I love your scan doctor:haha: He does lots of 'comfort talk'! Don't get that in France:haha:Click to expand...

it was private and he was getting paid £105!!!:wacko::blush:

nhs drs are awful x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to kill OH
> and then I'm going to die from kidney pain

Don't die til I've had my bbq and I'm back to see you:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

come on luna :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

CD1 for me, my cramps yesterday and today coupled with my trademark backache gave it all away! I don't even hope anymore, I just wait.....hurry up July!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening Munchkins:flower:
> Had surprise friends over for drinks:wine: I was about to go for a run when they appeared, so I swapped sports:drunk:
> 
> Sooooo...Time For Pics!:dance:
> 
> I finished Hollinka's dress\\:D/ Hope it fits, she was in bed when I finished, but I'll try it tomorrow! Admire here front and rear view shots...and admire especially all button holes, which raised my BP a tad:haha: I suggest you stay away from making button holes *Kit* until you're in the clear and :baby: is safely in his/her moses basket:thumbup:
> 
> Then a pic of us setting off for baby swimmers; spot the baby with a negligent mummy who didn't even bother dressing her daughter before leaving:haha:
> 
> Then we have *Hollinka Queen of the Swimming Pool Lockers*:kiss: By Golly does she love the lockers! She must have a sit inside each one before we can go to the water:dohh:

What a GORGE little dress...you have made a splendid job of it :flower:

As usual, beateous pics :thumbup: and little Holly is adorable in her swimbulation outfit :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr :growlmad:
> 
> I'm fed up and feeling sorry for myself today for sure. I'm not enjoying this last couple of months of pregnancy at all - sorry. I know I shouldn't moan when many of you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. Sorry again.:blush:
> 
> Too right Kit,:grr: give me a 30+weeks baby bump any day!!
> 
> But seriously I know where you're coming from AND, you lucky sausage (note use of word sausage Molly:thumbup: 'affectionate address of someone') I have a HOLLYMONKIFIQUE THEORY on the subject:happydance:Click to expand...

Oooo, pray tell your theory...but only if you tell it in your most fabulous Scottish accent :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to kill OH
> and then I'm going to die from kidney pain

Ok, here's the plan...

I'll be your alibi and then Trin can nurse you and your kidneys back to health :thumbup:

Hope you're ok m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> CD1 for me, my cramps yesterday and today coupled with my trademark backache gave it all away! I don't even hope anymore, I just wait.....hurry up July!

I'm sorry Ginge :hugs: I'm with you on the hurry up July thing :thumbup: You need answers and action!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit sorry you feel so crappy. I can't imagine how you feel, but the later stages have been uncomfortable for anyone I know who's pregnant. I don't know yet if hollymonkey has told her theory but here's mine: it is just so, so that we don't care how the baby comes out. You know now, I don't want to go through labour. Strap a baby to my bladder for 40 weeks and I reckon I wouldn't care it comes out my gooch I'd bite it out at your stage! So :hugs: coming for you love, hope that your oh fixes your bathroom up soon and that you get that bath.

Clare such lovely photos one will have to l


----------



## firstbaby25

Posted by mistake :blush: stupid iPhone! 

I said I'll look at your video when i'm on my computer tomorrow working a Sunday night :sad2: you girls will have to get me through it! 

Bethany - Holly is gorgeous! As usual and your dress is fantastic! Didn't take long at all, you are so talented! 

I'm watching iron man had fun on a bouncy castle for Adams nieces birthday today :D I'm a big kid. April wanted to go on it too :haha: she told me so on Facebook.


----------



## LunaLady

I am so going to make these!! 
https://wrenhandmade.typepad.com/wren_handmade/2011/03/baby-blocks.html

How cute??


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit sorry you feel so crappy. I can't imagine how you feel, but the later stages have been uncomfortable for anyone I know who's pregnant. I don't know yet if hollymonkey has told her theory but here's mine: it is just so, so that we don't care how the baby comes out. You know now, I don't want to go through labour. Strap a baby to my bladder for 40 weeks and I reckon I wouldn't care it comes out my gooch I'd bite it out at your stage! So :hugs: coming for you love, hope that your oh fixes your bathroom up soon and that you get that bath.
> 
> Clare such lovely photos one will have to l

Jaynie...thanks so much doll :hugs: You made me laugh with your comment about biting bebe out....:haha: Hope I don't get that bad :winkwink: OH called me up the stairs about an hour or go..the bathroom is nearly done :happydance: I think I could be in that bubbly, candlelit bath tomorrow night :cloud9:

Thanks again Jaynie :hugs:

What's going on with you this weekend anyway? Getting any Erin nuv?

EDIT: I just read your next post...how come you're working on a Sunday????


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I am so going to make these!!
> https://wrenhandmade.typepad.com/wren_handmade/2011/03/baby-blocks.html
> 
> How cute??

They are lovely Luna...your next project or will you put it in the queue?


----------



## Sarachka

those are lovely blocks Luna!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna... I'm interested in your theory too :thumbup: pray, do tell! 

I'm working in Kent on Monday training an organisation that use the software that we sell. My mum helped design it :thumbup: I am in london tomorrow night. Who loves in London? Hands up... Who lives in Kent? Hands up... 

I seem Erin today she was at the party I'll get some quality bnb time tomorrow when I am in London and post some pics she has not stopped bouncing all day and she ate two packets of crisps/chips (for the Americans)... :cloud9: so that was nice. My sister has a new bf and I met him this morning... Seen Erin all day too and now chilling. What about you dear? You feel any better? Plans etc etc?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oo oo lover... Why are you going to kill Charlie? Don't die. I'd miss you too much.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr :growlmad:
> 
> I'm fed up and feeling sorry for myself today for sure. I'm not enjoying this last couple of months of pregnancy at all - sorry. I know I shouldn't moan when many of you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. Sorry again.:blush:
> 
> Too right Kit,:grr: give me a 30+weeks baby bump any day!!
> 
> But seriously I know where you're coming from AND, you lucky sausage (note use of word sausage Molly:thumbup: 'affectionate address of someone') I have a HOLLYMONKIFIQUE THEORY on the subject:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, pray tell your theory...but only if you tell it in your most fabulous Scottish accent :thumbup: :winkwink:Click to expand...

Och eye la nooo I have been drinking Frrrrrench wine and tooo verrrrry pisssted for speakin Scorrrrrtish!

But _My Theory_ in brief before collapsing in a heap of fermented grapes is...

Well, I spent my pregnancy feeling all warm and lovely and snuggly and like I was permanently in a Gompa-Gomp house (does lobster claw action) all the time....until near the end, when I started thinking I wanted baby out rather than in:shrug: I remember thinking just how clever it is the way the mind equates with the body, at first wanting baby to stay inside to grow and be protected, and where the thought of it coming out early is just horrible. And then to a point where you start thinking 'ok, I can deal with my bubba being out of me now, 'twould even please me:shrug:) I'm sure the other mumma turtles recognise this sudden transition? Thus herewith my humble theory:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to kill him bc he's a poofuckface!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> those are lovely blocks Luna!

:haha: Sorry, that made me laugh!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> those are lovely blocks Luna!
> 
> :haha: Sorry, that made me laugh!Click to expand...

I don't geddit :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr :growlmad:
> 
> I'm fed up and feeling sorry for myself today for sure. I'm not enjoying this last couple of months of pregnancy at all - sorry. I know I shouldn't moan when many of you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. Sorry again.:blush:
> 
> Too right Kit,:grr: give me a 30+weeks baby bump any day!!
> 
> But seriously I know where you're coming from AND, you lucky sausage (note use of word sausage Molly:thumbup: 'affectionate address of someone') I have a HOLLYMONKIFIQUE THEORY on the subject:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, pray tell your theory...but only if you tell it in your most fabulous Scottish accent :thumbup: :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Och eye la nooo I have been drinking Frrrrrench wine and tooo verrrrry pisssted for speakin Scorrrrrtish!
> 
> But _My Theory_ in brief before collapsing in a heap of fermented grapes is...
> 
> Well, I spent my pregnancy feeling all warm and lovely and snuggly and like I was permanently in a Gompa-Gomp house (does lobster claw action) all the time....until near the end, when I started thinking I wanted baby out rather than in:shrug: I remember thinking just how clever it is the way the mind equates with the body, at first wanting baby to stay inside to grow and be protected, and where the thought of it coming out early is just horrible. And then to a point where you start thinking 'ok, I can deal with my bubba being out of me now, 'twould even please me:shrug:) I'm sure the other mumma turtles recognise this sudden transition? Thus herewith my humble theory:flower:Click to expand...

Yes, I see where you're coming from. I think I've outgrown my gompa-gomp house now you see and am ready for the next stage. Add that to how uncomfortable I am most of the time and voila....I'm pissed off with everything. I am looking forward to bebe being in my arms rather than my belly :thumbup: although bricking child birth :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Sarachka you must be a proud aunt and your sis must be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Gorge bubbukins:hugs: 

I have a poem for you all. Silence please while I recite.

DrunkeyMonkey

Beautiful use of rhyme no? 

And I have a tmi story for you- I had a glob of sperm/fertile cm tonight, I've no idea which, I guess the first, but will put it under the microscope tomorrow to find out:happydance: This is NOT WITH TTC IN MIND- I'm just hoping to have something appetising to show Sarachka during mealtimes:rofl:

Nuv yooooooo all. Bed now. DrunkeyMonkey XXXXXXXXXXX:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> those are lovely blocks Luna!
> 
> :haha: Sorry, that made me laugh!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't geddit :shrug:Click to expand...

Sorry, my weird sense of humour...I read that as "those are lovely bollocks Luna" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Sarachka you must be a proud aunt and your sis must be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Gorge bubbukins:hugs:
> 
> I have a poem for you all. Silence please while I recite.
> 
> DrunkeyMonkey
> 
> Beautiful use of rhyme no?
> 
> And I have a tmi story for you- I had a glob of sperm/fertile cm tonight, I've no idea which, I guess the first, but will put it under the microscope tomorrow to find out:happydance: This is NOT WITH TTC IN MIND- I'm just hoping to have something appetising to show Sarachka during mealtimes:rofl:
> 
> Nuv yooooooo all. Bed now. DrunkeyMonkey XXXXXXXXXXX:kiss:

:haha: You sound like you've had a great evening on the grape juice!! Wish I was there to see you squiffy..I bet you're hilarious!! 

Night night, sleep tight :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just looked at my 'sample' whilst cleaning my teeth sick:) Deffo sperm:thumbup: Tight cellular pattern- no ferns. My DH asked what I was doing in the bathroom:dohh: CLEANING MY TEETH! WHAT DO YOU THINK I'M DOING?! OBSERVING YOUR SPERM UNDER THE MICROSCOPE OR SOMETHING WEIRD?:shrug::fool:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night from me too, happy rest of Saturday or sleep well everyone :thumbup:

:hugs::sleep::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night girls... I'm gonna watch the rest of this film and dread working tomorrow boo, what I hate more is that Adam might do something fun without me :lol: silly I know. 

:sleep: well drunken monkey and kit :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to kill him bc he's a poofuckface!

He's kind of a cross between my dog and my miscarriages then:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is amazing i watched it the other night, inside the human body https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01102yg/Inside_the_Human_Body_Creation/
> i learnt alot about conception absolutely gobsmacked some of it lol x
> 
> Thanks April..I just watched the whole thing! Fascinating :thumbup: Who knew we are descended from fish :shock:Click to expand...

Me! In one of my swimming books there's a chapter about it! I personally am descended from both monkeys and fish:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night girls... I'm gonna watch the rest of this film and dread working tomorrow boo, what I hate more is that Adam might do something fun without me :lol: silly I know. 

:sleep: well drunken monkey and kit :)


----------



## mummyApril

the first coat of paint is done! one more coat tomorrow and then i can clean up put new table in, new blind up and shelves back in! i did all the painting myself whoop :) must go to bed now though early start lol xx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:
 

> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time of it love dove. :hugs: I suggest you take April's advice and have a lovely tub with candles and smell pretties with soothing musics. :kiss:
> 
> Thanks Molly...I can't think of a better way to christen my new bathroom when OH finishes it :thumbup: I'm just having a bit of a down day y'know - the thought of enduring another 6 weeks of work is playing on my mind but I'll be right as rain soon. Thanks for the support :hugs:Click to expand...

You know how well I understand the down days. :hugs: I understand too that you are in the home stretch and the discomfort and impatience together is making it a bit harder to be PollyPerkyPants all the time. All will be perfect around.... 4 July? :winkwink: I nuv youse to bits. :kiss: Take care of you.


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- LOVE the scan video. :awww: Perfect little miss/man in there. :cloud9:

Holly- You did a fabo job on that dress for MissHollyLockerBee. :flower: 

Luna- Re: the blocks, I'm going to make similar ones too!! :hugs:

Sarachka- Not to giggle at your anger towards OH but poofuckface is amazing vocab. :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

You girls make me giggle. :haha:

I just love the blocks. I'm going to make several sizes, I think. Kit, they are most definitely in queue - gosh I've got SO MUCH STUFF I want to make... Good thing I've also got SO MUCH TIME! :dance:

I tried to watch the descended from fish video but I'm not cool enough because I'm not British. :shrug:

I hope you both feel better real soon, Molly and Kit! :kiss:

Bethany, you're so funny with the spermy microscoping. Love it!

I was so boring today and all I did was basically watched some space documentaries with DH, took a nap, took a shower, and then we watched the hockey game. Molly, you had asked and I forgot to answer - we root for the Canucks. :thumbup: They lost today, though. DH is big time SAD PANDA.

Now I need to do some more cleaning of my craft room because my dear parents are coming tomorrow and my mom and I are sewing! And going for sushi for lunch! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, yeah! Baby's a LEMON!! WOW!!

So when do I get to feel this thing move inside? Sometimes I *think* I've felt it, but I doubt myself and say it's just gas or some digestion or similar. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

My hockey fan friends are bad mouthing the Canucks quite often. They are Hawk fans. :haha:

I'm also not British enough to watch the grandfather fish video. :cry:

Today we went produce shopping and visited with friends... also got a few baby items from a garage sale. :thumbup: I also plan on making all different sizes and colors and patterns. It'll be fun and colorful. Can't wait. :awww: I'm having a hard time getting started on "details" like origami baby mobiles and blocks and blankets when the nursery isn't put together yet. :shrug: I think that makes me a bit odd.


----------



## LunaLady

Oooo, garage sales! FUN! I can't wait to do more of that this summer! Baby stuff is always such a good deal at garage sales :dance:

I want to make a mobile, too! I want the theme of the nursery to be 'woodland creatures' and I want to make something like this:
https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.184619359.jpg
Notice the hedgehog AND turtle?!


----------



## LunaLady

What did you get at the garage sale? I forgot to ask :blush:


----------



## poas

I love, sorry NUV, that mobile Luna :)
I am trying to be more efficient on here and keep up, but sadly it seems no-one else is up...boo!!!
Ah well, I will just once again leave a message asking for addresses as I have quite a few of your gifts covered already and need the valuable space :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a lovely mobilus suspendus Luna:thumbup:

I've just spent all morning making a complete balls up of the shorts for Holly, just about to start again because I got them all back to front and upside down the first time:dohh::dohh::dohh: I'm already struggling with the pattern since it's weird French vocab I don't know and my DH is hopeless- he knows nothing about sewing so if I ask him to explain what a 'cran' or a 'croquet' in sewing terms is he just goes blank:shrug: and says he has no idea. And the internet is even more pants at translation. And we oddly enough don't have a French/English Dictionary in our household! Only French/Italian and French/Russian:haha:

But I think I've worked out my error, and all the vocab, so back to the machine I go, onwards and upwards:thumbup: These shorts WILL be made!

Happy Sundays all:flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I forgot, the good news is that the dress fits perfectly and Holly looks beautiful in it:cloud9: And she was delighted with it and went all smug and did her fancypants walk:smug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is amazing i watched it the other night, inside the human body https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01102yg/Inside_the_Human_Body_Creation/
> i learnt alot about conception absolutely gobsmacked some of it lol x
> 
> Thanks April..I just watched the whole thing! Fascinating :thumbup: Who knew we are descended from fish :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Me! In one of my swimming books there's a chapter about it! I personally am descended from both monkeys and fish:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooo clever monkeypants...that officially makes you a funkie!! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> the first coat of paint is done! one more coat tomorrow and then i can clean up put new table in, new blind up and shelves back in! i did all the painting myself whoop :) must go to bed now though early start lol xx

Hats off to our decorating champion...you're putting me and OH to shame :blush:

Well done and don't forget pics!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time of it love dove. :hugs: I suggest you take April's advice and have a lovely tub with candles and smell pretties with soothing musics. :kiss:
> 
> Thanks Molly...I can't think of a better way to christen my new bathroom when OH finishes it :thumbup: I'm just having a bit of a down day y'know - the thought of enduring another 6 weeks of work is playing on my mind but I'll be right as rain soon. Thanks for the support :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You know how well I understand the down days. :hugs: I understand too that you are in the home stretch and the discomfort and impatience together is making it a bit harder to be PollyPerkyPants all the time. All will be perfect around.... 4 July? :winkwink: I nuv youse to bits. :kiss: Take care of you.Click to expand...

I know you get it Molly...it's rubbish feeling rubbish eh? BUT I feel a bit more positive today so I'm going to get going titivating these rooms upstairs and I'm even going to take some paracetamol (tylenol?) to try and take the edge off the discomfort :thumbup: (I normally loathe pill popping - I am Sezi's complete opposite in this respect :haha:)

8 WEEKS TOMORROW TILL OFFICIAL DD!!!! O.M.G. :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> You girls make me giggle. :haha:
> 
> I just love the blocks. I'm going to make several sizes, I think. Kit, they are most definitely in queue - gosh I've got SO MUCH STUFF I want to make... Good thing I've also got SO MUCH TIME! :dance:
> 
> I tried to watch the descended from fish video but I'm not cool enough because I'm not British. :shrug:
> 
> I hope you both feel better real soon, Molly and Kit! :kiss:
> 
> Bethany, you're so funny with the spermy microscoping. Love it!
> 
> I was so boring today and all I did was basically watched some space documentaries with DH, took a nap, took a shower, and then we watched the hockey game. Molly, you had asked and I forgot to answer - we root for the Canucks. :thumbup: They lost today, though. DH is big time SAD PANDA.
> 
> Now I need to do some more cleaning of my craft room because my dear parents are coming tomorrow and my mom and I are sewing! And going for sushi for lunch! :dance:

Hey Luna...way to rub it in about having lots of time :winkwink: I'm only kidding, I'm so glad you and others get to do pregnancy and being a mum like this. We working ladies put a tremendous amount of pressure on ourselves eh? You should try to enjoy every relaxing minute of this (minus the voms of course which I hope have not made another appearance)


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Oh, yeah! Baby's a LEMON!! WOW!!
> 
> So when do I get to feel this thing move inside? Sometimes I *think* I've felt it, but I doubt myself and say it's just gas or some digestion or similar. :shrug:

I think I'd begun to feel some weird feelings in my tum at your stage but like you decided it must be gas. I think in another couple of weeks you'll be in no doubt that little bubba is squirming away in there - very surreal but amazing! :thumbup:

Oh and :yipee: for your li'l lemon :cloud9: The arrival of the citrus fruits often signifies the end of the voms :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My hockey fan friends are bad mouthing the Canucks quite often. They are Hawk fans. :haha:
> 
> I'm also not British enough to watch the grandfather fish video. :cry:
> 
> Today we went produce shopping and visited with friends... also got a few baby items from a garage sale. :thumbup: I also plan on making all different sizes and colors and patterns. It'll be fun and colorful. Can't wait. :awww: I'm having a hard time getting started on "details" like origami baby mobiles and blocks and blankets when the nursery isn't put together yet. :shrug: I think that makes me a bit odd.

What did you get at the garage sale Molly???


----------



## kit_cat

We have two scans to look forward to this week....:wohoo::happydance:

You know who you are.......I expect pics quick smart :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning gorgeous ladies!!!

Bootiful dress munkie, I wish I could make something like that 

Hey kit, big hugs ..... I am getting so tired at work and my Brain is not as quick as it used to and I can't at the moment imagine me staying at work till 35 weeks ! Lol but it has to be done x


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: Done the shorts!!! Correctly this time!:thumbup:

April I concur with Kit, we want pics for the category of Home Improvement Projects:kiss:

Lunch time. 

I avoid pills too Kit, and my DH is the opposite of me, he'll almost take something 'just in case' he gets a headache:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

It's 11:30 and I want coffee & breakfast but poofuckface is still asleep so I don't want to get up and miss the sleepy snuggles he'll give me as he wakes up


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> It's 11:30 and I want coffee & breakfast but poofuckface is still asleep so I don't want to get up and miss the sleepy snuggles he'll give me as he wakes up

Breakfast in bed and have both??


----------



## Sarachka

Holly the dress is amazing. I wish I could sew like that! Jealous!!


----------



## TrinityMom

:flower:HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!:flower:

I know it's not Mother's day for all of you but it is for us. It's been an insane time. Took my mom to see Jane Eyre (amazingly beautiful btw) and got home at 11pm. Got a text when I was driving home saying one of my mum's waters had broken. Left at 1am to go to her house and then the hospital. Beautiful, beautiful, gentle water birth. Got home at 11am. Bathed. Slept for an hour and then went to work to see a patient that was only in Durban for the weekend (fabulous followup - psoriasis that she's had for 15 years has TOTALLY cleared up in the 2 weeks since her first consult. And she's a GP's daughter so I'm always a bit nervous with that kind of case). Then got a text from another mom saying her waters had gone. Turns out to be a hind water rupture and she's only at 2cm and no contractions so a bit of a reprieve for me! WHen I've downloaded pics of the births I will post.

For now, here're my Mother's Day shoes, boys and orange juice :happydance: Now I'll catch up
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229148_10150245419464880_594719879_8773125_8180975_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224122_10150245419869880_594719879_8773129_7098088_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226230_10150245420144880_594719879_8773134_6853835_n.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls. Kit, I do feel for ya working so late in a pregnancy. This is why I am relishing this job now and hopefully will work for lenient employers (my mum) when that day comes for me. Definitely having this month off from ttc to get in our house and that. It's all stressful this life business and sometimes like yesterday it gets on top of us. I'm sure you'll soldier on and soon we will be marvelling at pics of your gorge LO :baby: :cloud9: :awww: we'll be swooning and there'll not be a grey cloud in the sky. Plus remember this feeling I suspect and B kind of does too, prepares you for LO not being in your tum. 

Sarachka hope he hasn't pissed you off too bad. In whatever he did last night. I'd wake my oh up had been out of order! :hugs: :hugs: 

Crunch how are you doll? Enjoying your patio? Me hopes so. 

B sorry you did all back to front and stuff stupid French verbs :dohh: you can get free Debbie bliss patterns on her website. Do you visit?


----------



## new mummy2010

hello everyone just popping in to see whats going on have i missed anything major??
hope your all well xx


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Holly, Luna and Trin your turtle mail is on its way :) xx

:yipee: I can't wait for turtle mail! Sezi got her birthday bunny, now B needs to get her pressie. I went turtle shopping on friday and looked like a bit of a loon with what I bought. All will be revealed when you get your mail




Mollykins said:


> The girls were 53.34 cm and 50.8 cm... Long bebes! :

Mine were 51cm, 58cm and 54cm. Toine was particularly large at 58 but it balanced out the nearly 5kg mass of him nicely :haha:



poas said:


> Just popped back to say....I'm staying team yellow...for now...I know all the special,exciting blah blah blah lol, I did it with Harri, but this time I'm just not so sure.
> I will see how I feel on the day, as a certain wild boar lover recommended :)

We didn't find out with Ch'ien but did with the other 2. at a birth, we never tell the parents what the baby is. We thinkit's nice for them to discover it for themselves



Mollykins said:


> Well... problem with calling midwifeypants is that most likely, they will want to see me and I'd rather just wait another 12 days... I'm planning on looking up ways to ease the pain at home today though. This morning is the first day I've woken up and the pain is still very much there. :-k
> 
> I hope you had a great time at baby swimmers. :hugs:

While I'm all for keeping midwifeypants in the loop, I think it's ok not to call because there's very little she can do. I had it so badly but no one could help :nope:



babyhopes2010 said:


> Maybe im biased but its so frickin cute :cloud9:
> https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5250/dscn1831u.jpg

Ah! BEAUTIFUL bebe :cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> Grrrr :growlmad:
> 
> I'm fed up and feeling sorry for myself today for sure. I'm not enjoying this last couple of months of pregnancy at all - sorry. I know I shouldn't moan when many of you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. Sorry again.:blush:

My theory is the same as everyone else's. It makes you willing to part with bebe at the birth and makes you look forward to the next stage. Just like waking up to pee 500 times at night prepares you for waking for feeds



x-ginge-x said:


> CD1 for me, my cramps yesterday and today cpled with my trademark backache gave it all away! I don't even hope anymore, I just wait.....hurry up July!

We can both be July ttcers :happydance:



kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to kill OH
> and then I'm going to die from kidney pain
> 
> Ok, here's the plan...
> 
> I'll be your alibi and then Trin can nurse you and your kidneys back to health :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're ok m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

*attaches stethascope and fishes nurses uniform out from the back of the closet*



HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes I forgot, the good news is that the dress fits perfectly and Holly looks beautiful in it:cloud9: And she was delighted with it and went all smug and did her fancypants walk:smug:

You are SUCH a talented turtle :thumbup: Hollypants is lucky to have such a smartypants mommy, even if sometimes she's a drunkey munkey :haha:

It's pouring and cold here so we're moving the tv and dvd machine into the bedroom and watching dvd's and eating pizza with the boys :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit my decorating is no where near as nice as yours! iv not gone all out as will have to move in a few years but i have to have everything fresh clean before bubi is here :) x


----------



## mummyApril

when all is complete i will put pics on :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin & Molly... Happy mothers day! I forgot to mention this before and then I needs to charge my phone so that I have it as company on my 5 hour drive today :S lovely photos trin I need to ask what are the order of chi'en, tarquin and toine? I have meant to ask since the beginning of time... 

Ginge & Trin I'll be a July tryer I tink... Just cause I'll want to be styled in the house but I'm in :nope: position to turn :sex: down! 

B well done on the pants :thumbup: you clever turtle you... Loving all photos girls. I am posting some after too :thumbup: 

Hope you are all well :kiss: happy Sunday


----------



## TrinityMom

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225881_10150600090090641_250016715640_18423689_5268911_n.jpg

Tired doula!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229466_10150600088285641_250016715640_18423659_4296325_n.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

April you are a right trooper :flower: get Jay to make you a :coffee: haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, I hope you plastic baby was better looking than my sons' one doll. He is a boy, but has tramp stamps and all manner of other markings! He is very much abused by the boys!

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/229211_10150245498339880_594719879_8774422_3169627_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin & Molly... Happy mothers day! I forgot to mention this before and then I needs to charge my phone so that I have it as company on my 5 hour drive today :S lovely photos trin I need to ask what are the order of chi'en, tarquin and toine? I have meant to ask since the beginning of time...
> 
> Ginge & Trin I'll be a July tryer I tink... Just cause I'll want to be styled in the house but I'm in :nope: position to turn :sex: down!
> 
> B well done on the pants :thumbup: you clever turtle you... Loving all photos girls. I am posting some after too :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you are all well :kiss: happy Sunday

It goes: Ch'ien (10), Toine (7) then Tarqun (4)


----------



## Sarachka

Trin gorgeous pics of your 3 monkeys, and the doll is funny.

Alexander has a doll. When we went to see him on his 2nd birthday, so when Sophie had been home 24 hours, here's what he did to the dolly ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhdjRZk_yCU


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow loads of pics:happydance: And amusing video of Alex running his own therapy course with a trampoline and a doll:haha:
Trin you look beautiful and so happy:cloud9: I'm not surprised, it must be wonderful sharing (successful:shock:) births. I'd forgotten how small and wrinkly newborn babies are, I don't get to see them as much as you do:haha:
Sons and shoes also all beautiful:cloud9: I'm glad Jaynie asked about your DS's ages, I knew Tarquin was the youngest but that's all. Happy Mother's DayXXXXXXXX
My DH has kidnapped LO and gone to a garden centre, I didn't want to go since I was sewing a hat:happydance: Will post pics...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hat, shorts and the whole outfit. When LO gets back I'm going to dress her up:haha:
 



Attached Files:







022.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1









023.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1









024.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka wearing her dress this morning! It's meant to be a long top worn with shorts but since she's such a shortie it's actually a long dress! But that's fine, I'm going to make the same thing in a different fabric which can be mix and match with the polka dots, and I'll make the second top shorter. Should be much quicker and easier the 2nd time round since I understand the pattern now:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5









011.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









013.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You girls make me giggle. :haha:
> 
> I just love the blocks. I'm going to make several sizes, I think. Kit, they are most definitely in queue - gosh I've got SO MUCH STUFF I want to make... Good thing I've also got SO MUCH TIME! :dance:
> 
> I tried to watch the descended from fish video but I'm not cool enough because I'm not British. :shrug:
> 
> I hope you both feel better real soon, Molly and Kit! :kiss:
> 
> Bethany, you're so funny with the spermy microscoping. Love it!
> 
> I was so boring today and all I did was basically watched some space documentaries with DH, took a nap, took a shower, and then we watched the hockey game. Molly, you had asked and I forgot to answer - we root for the Canucks. :thumbup: They lost today, though. DH is big time SAD PANDA.
> 
> Now I need to do some more cleaning of my craft room because my dear parents are coming tomorrow and my mom and I are sewing! And going for sushi for lunch! :dance:
> 
> Hey Luna...way to rub it in about having lots of time :winkwink: I'm only kidding, I'm so glad you and others get to do pregnancy and being a mum like this. We working ladies put a tremendous amount of pressure on ourselves eh? You should try to enjoy every relaxing minute of this (minus the voms of course which I hope have not made another appearance)Click to expand...

Kit, I'm sorry that you still have to work so hard! It's unfair :nope:
I feel I've been relaxing a bit too much lately... I need to stop being so lazy! Now that my craft room is clean, though, I'm looking forward to using it! :dance: There are so many things I want to make, so I just need to get started. For some reason I keep telling myself is dumb to start to early and that I should wait - but why wait? If I do I know I'll end up wasting this time and then feel like I don't have any!

And no voms yesterday! :dance: Other than on little instance where I vommed a bit in my mouth, but I swallowed it back down and carried on. Yuck. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly the dress is amazing. I wish I could sew like that! Jealous!!

You can! Just follow the pattern, but make sure you get an English pattern and not a Russian one:haha: Have you got a sewing machine? That's the big question:shrug: The rest you'll be able to work out no probs my clever cookie:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :flower:HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!:flower:
> 
> I know it's not Mother's day for all of you but it is for us. It's been an insane time. Took my mom to see Jane Eyre (amazingly beautiful btw) and got home at 11pm. Got a text when I was driving home saying one of my mum's waters had broken. Left at 1am to go to her house and then the hospital. Beautiful, beautiful, gentle water birth. Got home at 11am. Bathed. Slept for an hour and then went to work to see a patient that was only in Durban for the weekend (fabulous followup - psoriasis that she's had for 15 years has TOTALLY cleared up in the 2 weeks since her first consult. And she's a GP's daughter so I'm always a bit nervous with that kind of case). Then got a text from another mom saying her waters had gone. Turns out to be a hind water rupture and she's only at 2cm and no contractions so a bit of a reprieve for me! WHen I've downloaded pics of the births I will post.
> 
> For now, here're my Mother's Day shoes, boys and orange juice :happydance: Now I'll catch up
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229148_10150245419464880_594719879_8773125_8180975_n.jpg
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224122_10150245419869880_594719879_8773129_7098088_n.jpg
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226230_10150245420144880_594719879_8773134_6853835_n.jpg

Happy Mother's Day to you Trin and all the non European turtles (I think that covers those celebrating mother's day today)

Loving the pics...your boys are so lovely. They have the dark eyes and features just like you. I'd love my bebe to have dark eyes like my OH, not my murky grey ones :nope:

The birth pics are, as usual, glorious. It gives me hope that it might not be just painful and traumatic :thumbup: 

Thanks for posting :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Trin gorgeous pics of your 3 monkeys, and the doll is funny.
> 
> Alexander has a doll. When we went to see him on his 2nd birthday, so when Sophie had been home 24 hours, here's what he did to the dolly ....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhdjRZk_yCU

:rofl:

LOVE this! He's not holding back eh? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Luna, I hope you plastic baby was better looking than my sons' one doll. He is a boy, but has tramp stamps and all manner of other markings! He is very much abused by the boys!
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/229211_10150245498339880_594719879_8774422_3169627_n.jpg

LOL! There he is! My plastic boy baby. Love it. :haha:

And the pictures of the birth are fantastic!! That baby looks very tiny in the first picture. Was it a tiny baby?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka wearing her dress this morning! It's meant to be a long top worn with shorts but since she's such a shortie it's actually a long dress! But that's fine, I'm going to make the same thing in a different fabric which can be mix and match with the polka dots, and I'll make the second top shorter. Should be much quicker and easier the 2nd time round since I understand the pattern now:thumbup:

Yay! So pretty! She looks very proud of her new clothes! She looks like Reese Witherspoon to me today... Very pretty girl :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Happy Mother's Day for those of you celebrating today!!

My parents are coming over. I usually get my mom a plant/flower/bush for her yard for mother's day and I realized this morning... I haven't gotten one! I'll need to make a mad rush for the hardware store before they get here. I had it all planned and everything, but just never executed it. Oops :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You girls make me giggle. :haha:
> 
> I just love the blocks. I'm going to make several sizes, I think. Kit, they are most definitely in queue - gosh I've got SO MUCH STUFF I want to make... Good thing I've also got SO MUCH TIME! :dance:
> 
> I tried to watch the descended from fish video but I'm not cool enough because I'm not British. :shrug:
> 
> I hope you both feel better real soon, Molly and Kit! :kiss:
> 
> Bethany, you're so funny with the spermy microscoping. Love it!
> 
> I was so boring today and all I did was basically watched some space documentaries with DH, took a nap, took a shower, and then we watched the hockey game. Molly, you had asked and I forgot to answer - we root for the Canucks. :thumbup: They lost today, though. DH is big time SAD PANDA.
> 
> Now I need to do some more cleaning of my craft room because my dear parents are coming tomorrow and my mom and I are sewing! And going for sushi for lunch! :dance:
> 
> Hey Luna...way to rub it in about having lots of time :winkwink: I'm only kidding, I'm so glad you and others get to do pregnancy and being a mum like this. We working ladies put a tremendous amount of pressure on ourselves eh? You should try to enjoy every relaxing minute of this (minus the voms of course which I hope have not made another appearance)Click to expand...
> 
> Kit, I'm sorry that you still have to work so hard! It's unfair :nope:
> I feel I've been relaxing a bit too much lately... I need to stop being so lazy! Now that my craft room is clean, though, I'm looking forward to using it! :dance: There are so many things I want to make, so I just need to get started. For some reason I keep telling myself is dumb to start to early and that I should wait - but why wait? If I do I know I'll end up wasting this time and then feel like I don't have any!
> 
> And no voms yesterday! :dance: Other than on little instance where I vommed a bit in my mouth, but I swallowed it back down and carried on. Yuck. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ha ha that's gross you swallowing your sick!:haha: I didn't realise you actually swallowed it back down!

I started making stuff about the point you are, a bit earlier even- so I'd go for it. And we all want to see your lovely bollocks, oops, I mean blocks:dohh: Such an easy mistake to make hey Kit:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka wearing her dress this morning! It's meant to be a long top worn with shorts but since she's such a shortie it's actually a long dress! But that's fine, I'm going to make the same thing in a different fabric which can be mix and match with the polka dots, and I'll make the second top shorter. Should be much quicker and easier the 2nd time round since I understand the pattern now:thumbup:

TAWITT-TAWOOOOOO!! Who's that gorgeous girl out of the catalogue I see before me? Holly is cute as a button in that outfit made all the better by the fact you just magic'd it up - you're disgustingly clever and I'm off to have a sulk over it 'cos I'm not :sulk:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You girls make me giggle. :haha:
> 
> I just love the blocks. I'm going to make several sizes, I think. Kit, they are most definitely in queue - gosh I've got SO MUCH STUFF I want to make... Good thing I've also got SO MUCH TIME! :dance:
> 
> I tried to watch the descended from fish video but I'm not cool enough because I'm not British. :shrug:
> 
> I hope you both feel better real soon, Molly and Kit! :kiss:
> 
> Bethany, you're so funny with the spermy microscoping. Love it!
> 
> I was so boring today and all I did was basically watched some space documentaries with DH, took a nap, took a shower, and then we watched the hockey game. Molly, you had asked and I forgot to answer - we root for the Canucks. :thumbup: They lost today, though. DH is big time SAD PANDA.
> 
> Now I need to do some more cleaning of my craft room because my dear parents are coming tomorrow and my mom and I are sewing! And going for sushi for lunch! :dance:
> 
> Hey Luna...way to rub it in about having lots of time :winkwink: I'm only kidding, I'm so glad you and others get to do pregnancy and being a mum like this. We working ladies put a tremendous amount of pressure on ourselves eh? You should try to enjoy every relaxing minute of this (minus the voms of course which I hope have not made another appearance)Click to expand...
> 
> Kit, I'm sorry that you still have to work so hard! It's unfair :nope:
> I feel I've been relaxing a bit too much lately... I need to stop being so lazy! Now that my craft room is clean, though, I'm looking forward to using it! :dance: There are so many things I want to make, so I just need to get started. For some reason I keep telling myself is dumb to start to early and that I should wait - but why wait? If I do I know I'll end up wasting this time and then feel like I don't have any!
> 
> And no voms yesterday! :dance: Other than on little instance where I vommed a bit in my mouth, but I swallowed it back down and carried on. Yuck. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha that's gross you swallowing your sick!:haha: I didn't realise you actually swallowed it back down!
> 
> I started making stuff about the point you are, a bit earlier even- so I'd go for it. And we all want to see your lovely bollocks, oops, I mean blocks:dohh: Such an easy mistake to make hey Kit:winkwink:Click to expand...

It is gross! And only the little ones when I'm not near the sink/toilet. The 'mouth-fillers' I totally dump. :haha:

Okay, good - I don't feel so silly! I'm going to bust out lots of stuff this week!! I have such a HUGE stash of fabric, I really need to USE it instead of buying more. So that's my challenge to myself this week. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

here is an example of having to decorate with Jay! an old plug socket that no longer works.... me 'dont pull it, cut the wire' (and then we would unscrew the box) me saying while he pulls it 'no dont pull it!!!' bam the whole electric socket box thingy comes away from the wall messing up my painted wall!!!! luckily he didnt pull the plaster away or i would of thrown him out! im exhausted because i would of had it finished by now lol. 
And my blind doesnt fit because me being a stoopid preggo got the wrong size boohoo will be back shortly almost finished xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trin gorgeous pics of your 3 monkeys, and the doll is funny.
> 
> Alexander has a doll. When we went to see him on his 2nd birthday, so when Sophie had been home 24 hours, here's what he did to the dolly ....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhdjRZk_yCU

:rofl: yes, mine do that! When we had bunk beds, they would jump off the top bunk and land on poor doll :nope: our friends with girls were horrified


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh April sorry you've hit a glitch in the refurb road! Poofucks indeed.

Kit - don't be hard on yourself. You work like a trooper and one day if you're interested I'm sure you can learn I didn't know how to knit this time 9 ish weeks ago and now I can cast on/off knit & purl and therefore make patterns like ribbed and stuff. I think it depends on whether you are interested but it's defo not outside of your capabilities. 

Luna I am jealous of your craft room. I'm going to have to share my craft room with the oh as I've warned him I'll never have a computer console in my living room :smug: so we will have our room, spare/baby room, craft/computer room! I'm so excited. Hope you and your folks enjoy mothers day :flower: 

B Holly is just fab-u-lous I love her little expressions and that she is a shorty and petit and lovely I could eat her but I won't :munch: :haha:

I'm well and truly on my way to London now and Manchester united are beating chelsea meaning they will win the league. Not a happy bunny :nope: glad I don't have to watch with Adam though who really takes football seriously...


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Luna, I hope you plastic baby was better looking than my sons' one doll. He is a boy, but has tramp stamps and all manner of other markings! He is very much abused by the boys!
> 
> LOL! There he is! My plastic boy baby. Love it. :haha:
> 
> And the pictures of the birth are fantastic!! That baby looks very tiny in the first picture. Was it a tiny baby?
> 
> Yes, he was little - 2.85kg. The other one was 3.65kg so pretty average. I nuv them so teeny and soft and gorgeous! I think our next baby will be around 2.6-2.8kg. titchy little bebes but the mom is tinyClick to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka wearing her dress this morning! It's meant to be a long top worn with shorts but since she's such a shortie it's actually a long dress! But that's fine, I'm going to make the same thing in a different fabric which can be mix and match with the polka dots, and I'll make the second top shorter. Should be much quicker and easier the 2nd time round since I understand the pattern now:thumbup:
> 
> TAWITT-TAWOOOOOO!! Who's that gorgeous girl out of the catalogue I see before me? Holly is cute as a button in that outfit made all the better by the fact you just magic'd it up - you're disgustingly clever and I'm off to have a sulk over it 'cos I'm not :sulk:Click to expand...

I agree Kit. Let's form a club for non-talented turtles. We can all sulk together in a corner :sulk:

I need a sewing machine...and time to sew...and patterns...and fabric...and inspiration....and...and...and...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka wearing her dress this morning! It's meant to be a long top worn with shorts but since she's such a shortie it's actually a long dress! But that's fine, I'm going to make the same thing in a different fabric which can be mix and match with the polka dots, and I'll make the second top shorter. Should be much quicker and easier the 2nd time round since I understand the pattern now:thumbup:

She is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute! And the dress is beautiful!!!
The last shot looks like the paparazzi snapped her as she was leaving home :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah! Baby's a LEMON!! WOW!!
> 
> So when do I get to feel this thing move inside? Sometimes I *think* I've felt it, but I doubt myself and say it's just gas or some digestion or similar. :shrug:
> 
> I think I'd begun to feel some weird feelings in my tum at your stage but like you decided it must be gas. I think in another couple of weeks you'll be in no doubt that little bubba is squirming away in there - very surreal but amazing! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and :yipee: for your li'l lemon :cloud9: The arrival of the citrus fruits often signifies the end of the voms :thumbup:Click to expand...

I remember when you had a lemon Kit! You came on one day that week to announce that your favourite sitting position (knees to chest) wasn't working out so well because there felt as though something hard was in the way in your tum... you pondered aloud...maybe it's my lemon. :shock: :haha: Seems like only yesterday... :hugs:

Oh and LUNA- happy lemon holding days my lovely. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Loving the pics of the future runway model!

Trin- Blissful birth it looks like! :cloud9: *I hope I hope* 

Luna- I love the mobile... but then again, I love hanging things. :thumbup: Have you seen my favourite crane tree? :hugs:

April- You my dear have got to be nesting eh? You are a warrior decorator right now! :bodyb: 

Jaynie- are you there? I have news for you...


----------



## Mollykins

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!! *(Even to those of you whom it doesn't apply to today :flower:)


----------



## Crunchie

Could I have a moan ??? I just need to moan 

its my "friends" wedding on the 21st and I am struggling to find something to wear that is not awful and I can actually get the melons into without looking like an effing porn star

This "friend" was the mate who told me I could only be bridesmaid if I promised not to get preggo, after decling this fab offer we had a slight falling out last september and only started speaking in March this year. Things are very strained but her DH to be is my DH close friend. She has my DH running all over town for her wedding including taking her to the hairdresser on the day !!!! 

It feels like I have ordered about a hundred dressed to find something, and I have fallen in love with an Isabella Oliver dress....its black ! I know its not idea but I have decided to go for all teal accesorizes !!! she finds out I am going to wear black and she wants to know "can't you find anything else to wear other than black" 

:growlmad: me mad !!!!! I feel like crying


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Lovers, glad you all like the video of my Alexander. That's me saying "your poor baby!" lol

Holly & April you would be so proud of my DIY/garden efforts today, I used my Mum's pressure washer to clean all the patio and path etc in my garden. It was filthy but it came up soooo clean and nice. It was so addictive to see it all blast away. I was filthy when it was all over.

Then I made a Matryoshka garland which is really lame, just a load of matryoshka shapes on a piece of string lol.


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Could I have a moan ??? I just need to moan
> 
> its my "friends" wedding on the 21st and I am struggling to find something to wear that is not awful and I can actually get the melons into without looking like an effing porn star
> 
> This "friend" was the mate who told me I could only be bridesmaid if I promised not to get preggo, after decling this fab offer we had a slight falling out last september and only started speaking in March this year. Things are very strained but her DH to be is my DH close friend. She has my DH running all over town for her wedding including taking her to the hairdresser on the day !!!!
> 
> It feels like I have ordered about a hundred dressed to find something, and I have fallen in love with an Isabella Oliver dress....its black ! I know its not idea but I have decided to go for all teal accesorizes !!! she finds out I am going to wear black and she wants to know "can't you find anything else to wear other than black"
> 
> :growlmad: me mad !!!!! I feel like crying

That's totally rubbish of her Crunch. No, you CAN'T find anything other than black, and it's not like you're wearing WHITE. Just ignore her, go with the coloured accessories, shoes, bag etc. She sounds like one of those who gets a kick out making other feel bad, so don't give her that satisfaction.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Could I have a moan ??? I just need to moan
> 
> its my "friends" wedding on the 21st and I am struggling to find something to wear that is not awful and I can actually get the melons into without looking like an effing porn star
> 
> This "friend" was the mate who told me I could only be bridesmaid if I promised not to get preggo, after decling this fab offer we had a slight falling out last september and only started speaking in March this year. Things are very strained but her DH to be is my DH close friend. She has my DH running all over town for her wedding including taking her to the hairdresser on the day !!!!
> 
> It feels like I have ordered about a hundred dressed to find something, and I have fallen in love with an Isabella Oliver dress....its black ! I know its not idea but I have decided to go for all teal accesorizes !!! she finds out I am going to wear black and she wants to know "can't you find anything else to wear other than black"
> 
> :growlmad: me mad !!!!! I feel like crying
> 
> That's totally rubbish of her Crunch. No, you CAN'T find anything other than black, and it's not like you're wearing WHITE. Just ignore her, go with the coloured accessories, shoes, bag etc. She sounds like one of those who gets a kick out making other feel bad, so don't give her that satisfaction.Click to expand...

Thanks me darling !!! I just don't know what will happen with this "friendship" after this wedding ..... I really don't :shrug:

perhaps she could offer to buy me a new dress of her chosing :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly :mail: is it is it? 

Crunch what a hag. I think black with coloured accessories is just lovely my sister wore black for the wedding last weekend! :shrug: I didn't know of any colour that was off bounds other than White :shrug: hope you cheer up. Pay no notice to her, you'll be gorgeous! 

Sarachka well in on the patio! Any pics of that or garland appreciated!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Men wear black suits to weddings:shrug: Wear what you like Crunchiepoos, and tell your friend that Hollymonkey said you could:thumbup: Or you could go topless with your Bappus Gargantuli, that would steal her limelight:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Lovers, glad you all like the video of my Alexander. That's me saying "your poor baby!" lol
> 
> Holly & April you would be so proud of my DIY/garden efforts today, I used my Mum's pressure washer to clean all the patio and path etc in my garden. It was filthy but it came up soooo clean and nice. It was so addictive to see it all blast away. I was filthy when it was all over.
> 
> Then I made a Matryoshka garland which is really lame, just a load of matryoshka shapes on a piece of string lol.

Bet it's absolutely lovely your garland:hugs: And I love pressure cleaning, I stripped half the drive away in our old place with one of those:blush: Here I just use a normal hose since the stones are old and crumbly anyway!


----------



## firstbaby25

B love the avatar pic and also you are coming up to your 5,000 post! :shock:

Molly I'm dying here. It's got to be your mail. It just has to be!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Men wear black suits to weddings:shrug: Wear what you like Crunchiepoos, and tell your friend that Hollymonkey said you could:thumbup: Or you could go topless with your Bappus Gargantuli, that would steal her limelight:haha:

I mean this is the bird that couldnt stop talking about my boobs when I saw here.... with all these hormones I could honestly not bother to go 

I knew I shouldnt have told her I had a black dress :cry:

could you run me up a smock to wear????


----------



## Sarachka

Bc OH is working / never here, I haven't cooked dinner for about ummm 3 weeks!!! I'm really hungry now so I'm considering making something and putting what I don't eat in the freezer. Hmmmm


----------



## firstbaby25

Oo sarachka what are you thinking? I just had fish and chips and a coffee at Watford services was quite nice considering...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B love the avatar pic and also you are coming up to your 5,000 post! :shock:
> 
> Molly I'm dying here. It's got to be your mail. It just has to be!

That's so telepathically spooooooky! I was just thinking "OMG! I haven't looked at my posts count for years, I bet I've overshot:dohh:" And then I see your message! Weird man:fool:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaaaayyynnnniiieeee...... :winkwink: I have something for you.... want to peek??
 



Attached Files:







Jaynie 1.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Men wear black suits to weddings:shrug: Wear what you like Crunchiepoos, and tell your friend that Hollymonkey said you could:thumbup: Or you could go topless with your Bappus Gargantuli, that would steal her limelight:haha:
> 
> I mean this is the bird that couldnt stop talking about my boobs when I saw here.... with all these hormones I could honestly not bother to go
> 
> I knew I shouldnt have told her I had a black dress :cry:
> 
> could you run me up a smock to wear????Click to expand...

OMG it's da boob friend's wedding:dohh: 
I thought that too, about making you something:hugs: You'd risk looking a bit wonky or back to front though! 
My mum could make you something though, when's the wedding? 
There's a shop near me that has amazing bump dresses for weddings and suchlike:cloud9: Back in my ttc days I'd get jealous of the dummies in the window with their big bumps and fancy outfits:haha: But if the black dress is flattering and you feel good in it then wear it:shrug: Wear a colourful pashmina/shawl with it? Plus as Sarachka says, colour in the shoes, bag, bangles etc. She won't even notice you're wearing black.

Oh and _yes_, you should never have told her!:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

I got it yesterday on my way out to visit and go shopping and the like... I was driving and I drove with it in my lap the whole way (30 minute trip I tell you). It was SO tempting! I made sure that I only opened the card while I was out...
 



Attached Files:







Jaynie 2.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

OPEN YOUR PARCEL MOLLY! 

Now who shall I dedicate my 5000th post to?:-k


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh April sorry you've hit a glitch in the refurb road! Poofucks indeed.
> 
> Kit - don't be hard on yourself. You work like a trooper and one day if you're interested I'm sure you can learn I didn't know how to knit this time 9 ish weeks ago and now I can cast on/off knit & purl and therefore make patterns like ribbed and stuff. I think it depends on whether you are interested but it's defo not outside of your capabilities.
> 
> Luna I am jealous of your craft room. I'm going to have to share my craft room with the oh as I've warned him I'll never have a computer console in my living room :smug: so we will have our room, spare/baby room, craft/computer room! I'm so excited. Hope you and your folks enjoy mothers day :flower:
> 
> B Holly is just fab-u-lous I love her little expressions and that she is a shorty and petit and lovely I could eat her but I won't :munch: :haha:
> 
> I'm well and truly on my way to London now and Manchester united are beating chelsea meaning they will win the league. Not a happy bunny :nope: glad I don't have to watch with Adam though who really takes football seriously...

Thanks Jaynie my lovely...yes time is usually the issue with me however, to say that I have any discernable talent in the craft/creative arena would be a rather large assumption. I'd maybe like to have a go when I'm on mat leave..providing I am not a walking zombie the whole time :haha:

Ooo, bet you can't wait to set up your craft/knitting etc room in the new house :happydance: We will need pics!!


----------



## Mollykins

After reading the card, I had the inkling that I shouldn't open it until I was home and sat down with the girls. Which I did... I waited ALL DAY to get home before I opened it. The girls were SO EXCITED!! (just as you smartly predicted) and they can't wait to do it today (or possibly tomorrow) for little brother pants. :winkwink: They wanted me to tell you...

"Thank you Miss Jaynie!!" :D
 



Attached Files:







Jaynie 3.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just glad it came molls... I thought it had come today and marvelled at your postal service :dohh: 

Did I spell your girls name right? Did they open it? :yipee: :wohoo: 

Crunch have you considered cutting the arms out of a potato sack? :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah! Baby's a LEMON!! WOW!!
> 
> So when do I get to feel this thing move inside? Sometimes I *think* I've felt it, but I doubt myself and say it's just gas or some digestion or similar. :shrug:
> 
> I think I'd begun to feel some weird feelings in my tum at your stage but like you decided it must be gas. I think in another couple of weeks you'll be in no doubt that little bubba is squirming away in there - very surreal but amazing! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and :yipee: for your li'l lemon :cloud9: The arrival of the citrus fruits often signifies the end of the voms :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when you had a lemon Kit! You came on one day that week to announce that your favourite sitting position (knees to chest) wasn't working out so well because there felt as though something hard was in the way in your tum... you pondered aloud...maybe it's my lemon. :shock: :haha: Seems like only yesterday... :hugs:
> 
> Oh and LUNA- happy lemon holding days my lovely. :flower:Click to expand...

Molly! Great memory! I wonder why some little things stick with us like that eh? I remember that like it was yesterday but then I remember your Christmas wee sticks like they were yesterday and that was at Christmas....the bebes will be here before we know it! :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie my lovely- Your "friend" can shove it up her hooha. You can wear a black dress with teal accessories and a baby bump to match and still look better than her plucked and preened self on her special day, there by allowing her to die of jealousy on the inside. [-(


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Could I have a moan ??? I just need to moan
> 
> its my "friends" wedding on the 21st and I am struggling to find something to wear that is not awful and I can actually get the melons into without looking like an effing porn star
> 
> This "friend" was the mate who told me I could only be bridesmaid if I promised not to get preggo, after decling this fab offer we had a slight falling out last september and only started speaking in March this year. Things are very strained but her DH to be is my DH close friend. She has my DH running all over town for her wedding including taking her to the hairdresser on the day !!!!
> 
> It feels like I have ordered about a hundred dressed to find something, and I have fallen in love with an Isabella Oliver dress....its black ! I know its not idea but I have decided to go for all teal accesorizes !!! she finds out I am going to wear black and she wants to know "can't you find anything else to wear other than black"
> 
> :growlmad: me mad !!!!! I feel like crying

Lemme at 'er! :trouble: Who exactly does she think she is? Has she not considered the lengths you've already gone to to find something to wear to HER stinky wedding?? I've had enough of her already! :growlmad:

Anything goes at weddings these days with the obvious exception of wearing white as Sezi said - your friend isn't behaving very friend like I have to say. Sezi....poo in the post please? :thumbup::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hereby dedicate my 5000th post to a turtle who we all kindly tolerate, despite her rather uncouth habit of power posting at tumbleweed moments, and her endlessly doing our heads in with her pics, and her love of rambling on and on about Gestational Diabetes, and all in all her generally being HollyRandomPants!

So I dedicate this post to myself, and wish myself every future success at learning Italian and deciphering French sewing patterns.:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I hereby dedicate my 5000th post to a turtle who we all kindly tolerate, despite her rather uncouth habit of power posting at tumbleweed moments, and her endlessly doing our heads in with her pics, and her love of rambling on and on about Gestational Diabetes, and all in all her generally being HollyRandomPants!
> 
> So I dedicate this post to myself, and wish myself every future success at learning Italian and deciphering French sewing patterns.:hugs:

:rofl:

..AND SO SAY ALL OF US!!! :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly we are telepathy twins today. On fire with it! I was going to say if it's not me you dedicate the post to haha:) then it should be you :flower: hope it brings whatever you want. Well done for being a lovely turtle!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly thanks. Your girls are just lovely and really I seen it on a random shop and they sprung in to my head and I couldn't leave it :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

I nuv u guys !!! Stoopid cow..... ! She was lucky I was one of the 3 that attended the hen night xxxx


----------



## poas

Good evening ladies, I am being a sulk tonight as after taking Harri out with my parents and walking miles looking at steam engines and such(Harri and my Dad's benefit) I then foolishly came home thinking oh would be excited to hear about our day....instead he briefly said goodnight to Harri,and told me Emma's mum wanted to skype.So I put H to bed with the promise he could tell daddy all about it in the morning,read to him etc and when I came back down oh has finished on skype and made himself dinner but none for me!!!!!!!
Then asks 'were you hungry?' 
'I'M HUNGRY,I'M TIRED,IN PAIN AND FICKED OFF'!!!!!!! However, I did not actually say <-- just said I'll get some cereal and came on here.I know I'm hormonal, but really?!


----------



## mummyApril

i need to take pics, but i have childrens homework as poofuck sperm donor doesnt 'do' homework, im bathing youngest so multi tasking then i shall take pics and upload im tired and have swollen feet and paint in my hair!


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy as Molly would say flick him on the nose!


----------



## poas

mummyApril said:


> Lissy as Molly would say flick him on the nose!

The way I feel right now he's lucky I don't 'flick' him somewhere more painful than the nose!Lol...Sorry about your ex...again!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Lissy as Molly would say flick him on the nose!

I concur. That's bad form really! What did she want to skype about?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly we are telepathy twins today. On fire with it! I was going to say if it's not me you dedicate the post to haha:) then it should be you :flower: hope it brings whatever you want. Well done for being a lovely turtle!

Woo hoo telepathy spoooks man! I can't remember who I have and haven't dedicated to anymore! Normal I guess, 5000 posts on (almost exclusively Turtle posts I might add- just the odd stray into CBdigi and GD threads when I get my phantom bubbas:blush:) It was a toss up between me and* Pepsi* tonight, but I thought Pepsi needs calm after his blood tests and it was unfair to excite him with a Turtle dedication:hugs:

*Jaynie* that's such a lovely present for *Molly*! Mobiles are the best:thumbup: And Molly you're obliged to send pics of it assembled too, as and when! Oh what happy turtle love!:dance: I nuv it!:kiss:

And *Crunchpoop* it's a delicate one because this is your friend and I don't want to criticise your friends but why's she giving two hoots about what her guests are wearing anyway?:shrug: Not that you can answer that. I don't know. Seems a tad on the fussy side to me. 
And alarm bells ring because I had a friend like that, who checked everything before I was allowed to wear it, and one night when I was not much older than whippersnapper* Ginge*, I went for a meal with her and her parents in Paris wearing a denim jacket (Levi's, not Chanel!) and the next day she gave me a lecture...it was the beginning of the end I guess...since we hit our 30's she refuses to have any contact with me:nope: But not to say things will end up like that with your chum:flower: But it wouldn't cross my mind to comment on the choice of clothes of a friend, except to tell them they look lovely:shrug: I'll give an honest opinion if asked, but that's different.


----------



## poas

To tell him how Emma is....normally Emma just talks though so it just felt like a really controlled thing to do.
I actually feel very fed up at the moment-don't get me wrong, I am overjoyed to be pregnant, and Harri is my world...I guess (was single from conception with Harri) I thought I would be made to feel more special if I ever had another baby,but at the moment...:nope::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Good evening ladies, I am being a sulk tonight as after taking Harri out with my parents and walking miles looking at steam engines and such(Harri and my Dad's benefit) I then foolishly came home thinking oh would be excited to hear about our day....instead he briefly said goodnight to Harri,and told me Emma's mum wanted to skype.So I put H to bed with the promise he could tell daddy all about it in the morning,read to him etc and when I came back down oh has finished on skype and made himself dinner but none for me!!!!!!!
> Then asks 'were you hungry?'
> 'I'M HUNGRY,I'M TIRED,IN PAIN AND FICKED OFF'!!!!!!! However, I did not actually say <-- just said I'll get some cereal and came on here.I know I'm hormonal, but really?!

*Men*:flower: What can you do? Can't live with'em, can't live without'em:shrug:


----------



## poas

I don't know Bethany, lived without one for 4yrs....I think I should go to bed,all will be better in the morning


----------



## Crunchie

Oh munkie, we have had several fallings out and after my miscarriage when she had a go at me that I hadn't been in contact when she was going through a rough patch herself ! I really had enough .... I was just getting my head around it that perhaps our friendship had ended .... Dh is then a usher at the wedding !!!

Sounds like your friend is perhaps related to mine ?? 
Perhaps now in my 30's I can't see what I get from our relationship .... Well only 2 weeks and it will all be over !


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I don't know Bethany, lived without one for 4yrs....I think I should go to bed,all will be better in the morning

Big hugs huni xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Men can't know what it is to be pregnant Lissy since they don't have wombs so we have to forgive them that:flower: But they have relations to maintain I guess, and maybe your DH sees you and Harri as such a permanent fixture to his emotional happiness and stability that he has no reason to make grand demonstrations of his loyalty to you?:flower: Tonight my DH's ex came over, which is even more in your face than Skype! (OMG the number of times dinner's got burnt on account of her turning up:dohh:) And I agree that if the ex turns up on your doorstep then you don't really have the choice, and Skyping you can say, well I'll call back later, but I think maybe your OH is just so assured of your love and fidelity that he doesn't feel he needs to hide or make an effort with all the other stuff he wants/needs to sort out in his life? Or am I wearing rose coloured spectacles? :shrug:

EDIT: All the other stuff in his life, like dinner! On that point I agree he could have rustled you up something XXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Oh munkie, we have had several fallings out and after my miscarriage when she had a go at me that I hadn't been in contact when she was going through a rough patch herself ! I really had enough .... I was just getting my head around it that perhaps our friendship had ended .... Dh is then a usher at the wedding !!!
> 
> Sounds like your friend is perhaps related to mine ??
> Perhaps now in my 30's I can't see what I get from our relationship .... Well only 2 weeks and it will all be over !

I think it's the same friend! Mine accused me of not contacting her-In the gap where I'd not called my friend I'd -a) had my 1st miscarriage (I'm used to them now but the first one was painful!)- b)my Dh was in hospital for 3 months with 6 months recovery after a grave illness -c) I was studying really hard to the point of cracking for a teaching diploma, hardly had time to eat:wacko: 

All my other friends still love me!!

My 'friend' took the lack of contact very personally, I didn't even begin on the sob-justification-stories. I guess she wanted them:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

nighty night chummy chumps :kiss::kiss::kiss:

me bed xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

oh it seems we have been in very similar positions..... I feel like I have spent years trying to not upset her and perhaps she really doesn't know
Me at all - my fault I should have been more honest but we were a group of 4 and I wanted to keep the peace 
She has removed one of the 4 from the issue from last September .... Who is getting married in september... The other girl is a bridesmaid, 10 weeks preggo and petrfied she will find out ...... So sad isn't it !!! .... Anyway ... I love u and denim jackets rock !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh my god I'm watching a documentary about men who gomto Cambodia and fake adopt kids just to abuse them. It's making me sick.


----------



## mummyApril

right photos of different things give me a mojo :)...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> nighty night chummy chumps :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> me bed xxxxxxxxxxx

Nighty night x thanks for the wise words :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

first a progression of bump pics!
 



Attached Files:







bump15weeks2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1









19weeks3days.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









20weeks6days.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









24+5days.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

Looking gorgeous april !!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

and the kitchen not the best shots but difficult to get it all in :/
not the best of decorations either but im a girl with no experience (painted my last flat in masonry paint as i didnt know it was out door paint lol) and OH hasnt got a clue what hes doin! lol but i like it :) x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00694-20110508-2057.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









IMG00693-20110508-2056.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Looking gorgeous april !!!!!

ah thankyou, im starting to get a lil extra fat around me now though :/ lol x


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie she is being unreasonable, wear what makes you comfortable! oohh how good is it going to be when she falls pregnant you can be a bitch to her then!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Oh my god I'm watching a documentary about men who gomto Cambodia and fake adopt kids just to abuse them. It's making me sick.

How awful! They need shooting !!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Oh my god I'm watching a documentary about men who gomto Cambodia and fake adopt kids just to abuse them. It's making me sick.

i cant watch things like this :(


----------



## Mollykins

April- You are looking so gorge! And that kitchen! Can I have it?? Very nicely done my love. You must feel "well chuffed" (I am fairly sure I used that correctly :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> After reading the card, I had the inkling that I shouldn't open it until I was home and sat down with the girls. Which I did... I waited ALL DAY to get home before I opened it. The girls were SO EXCITED!! (just as you smartly predicted) and they can't wait to do it today (or possibly tomorrow) for little brother pants. :winkwink: They wanted me to tell you...
> 
> "Thank you Miss Jaynie!!" :D

Jaynie..that's a beautiful gift for Molly's lovely girls to make for Leo. What a kind and thoughtful Turtletonian you are :flower::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Good evening ladies, I am being a sulk tonight as after taking Harri out with my parents and walking miles looking at steam engines and such(Harri and my Dad's benefit) I then foolishly came home thinking oh would be excited to hear about our day....instead he briefly said goodnight to Harri,and told me Emma's mum wanted to skype.So I put H to bed with the promise he could tell daddy all about it in the morning,read to him etc and when I came back down oh has finished on skype and made himself dinner but none for me!!!!!!!
> Then asks 'were you hungry?'
> 'I'M HUNGRY,I'M TIRED,IN PAIN AND FICKED OFF'!!!!!!! However, I did not actually say <-- just said I'll get some cereal and came on here.I know I'm hormonal, but really?!

Sorry Lissy..men are thoughtless..what can I tell ya'? :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

My mother's day gift from my oldest.......
 



Attached Files:







Mommy's day.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 4









mommy's day 2.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Hollymonkeypants - sleep well m'love :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies, I am being a sulk tonight as after taking Harri out with my parents and walking miles looking at steam engines and such(Harri and my Dad's benefit) I then foolishly came home thinking oh would be excited to hear about our day....instead he briefly said goodnight to Harri,and told me Emma's mum wanted to skype.So I put H to bed with the promise he could tell daddy all about it in the morning,read to him etc and when I came back down oh has finished on skype and made himself dinner but none for me!!!!!!!
> Then asks 'were you hungry?'
> 'I'M HUNGRY,I'M TIRED,IN PAIN AND FICKED OFF'!!!!!!! However, I did not actually say <-- just said I'll get some cereal and came on here.I know I'm hormonal, but really?!
> 
> Sorry Lissy..men are thoughtless..what can I tell ya'? :dohh:Click to expand...

I agree with Kit, Lissy dear. Our men can amaze us with how perfect (for us) they are but then... out of the blue... they pull something that leaves you shaking your head and ready to break every dish in the house. :shrug: It's a puzzler for sure.


----------



## kit_cat

April...thanks for posting your bump pics - you look so lovely and mummy-to-be shaped :cloud9: Just beautiful :kiss:
Your kitchen is perfecto! I can't believe how amazing it looks considering you've done it super quick! It's so organised and clean looking...Molly, I'm having it, not you! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My mother's day gift from my oldest.......

Oh wow..my face leaketh again :cry: That is so touching and a real reminder of what's precious :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> April...thanks for posting your bump pics - you look so lovely and mummy-to-be shaped :cloud9: Just beautiful :kiss:
> Your kitchen is perfecto! I can't believe how amazing it looks considering you've done it super quick! It's so organised and clean looking...Molly, I'm having it, not you! :winkwink:

I'd say I'd fight you for it but that's not very nice is it? Plus, what are we going to do? Belly bump wars? :haha: weebles wobble...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April...thanks for posting your bump pics - you look so lovely and mummy-to-be shaped :cloud9: Just beautiful :kiss:
> Your kitchen is perfecto! I can't believe how amazing it looks considering you've done it super quick! It's so organised and clean looking...Molly, I'm having it, not you! :winkwink:
> 
> I'd say I'd fight you for it but that's not very nice is it? Plus, what are we going to do? Belly bump wars? :haha: weebles wobble...Click to expand...

:haha:
Now we both may be "blooming" but please tell me our bumps couldn't quite reach each other just yet :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My mother's day gift from my oldest.......
> 
> Oh wow..my face leaketh again :cry: That is so touching and a real reminder of what's precious :hugs:Click to expand...

I know! She gave it to me in bed right before I was delivered my mother's day breakfast treat of french toast and coffee with orange juice and ice water. So sweet. I'm such a weeper. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April...thanks for posting your bump pics - you look so lovely and mummy-to-be shaped :cloud9: Just beautiful :kiss:
> Your kitchen is perfecto! I can't believe how amazing it looks considering you've done it super quick! It's so organised and clean looking...Molly, I'm having it, not you! :winkwink:
> 
> I'd say I'd fight you for it but that's not very nice is it? Plus, what are we going to do? Belly bump wars? :haha: weebles wobble...Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> Now we both may be "blooming" but please tell me our bumps couldn't quite reach each other just yet :winkwink:Click to expand...

Only when we turn sideways. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, so it's nearly bedtime...or more to the point BATHTIME!!!!!! It's late but I don't care, I'm going to have a bath in my new bathroom :happydance: Wanna see?? (not me in the bath, just the bathroom :blush:)

Also, do you wanna see the red room because it's pretty much finished too:happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so it's nearly bedtime...or more to the point BATHTIME!!!!!! It's late but I don't care, I'm going to have a bath in my new bathroom :happydance: Wanna see?? (not me in the bath, just the bathroom :blush:)
> 
> Also, do you wanna see the red room because it's pretty much finished too:happydance:
> 
> :wohoo:

I doo! I doo! :yipee: Oh how exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- You are looking so gorge! And that kitchen! Can I have it?? Very nicely done my love. You must feel "well chuffed" (I am fairly sure I used that correctly :haha:)

haha yes you used it correctly i am well chuffed :) so ready for bed though! thankyou hun :D


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April...thanks for posting your bump pics - you look so lovely and mummy-to-be shaped :cloud9: Just beautiful :kiss:
> Your kitchen is perfecto! I can't believe how amazing it looks considering you've done it super quick! It's so organised and clean looking...Molly, I'm having it, not you! :winkwink:

ah thankyou :) did spend all day everyday this weekend so i guess that makes up for it being down so quickly :) i scrubbed all day too lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i want to see photos!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

and Molly Happy Mothers day i didnt realise, hope you had a lovely day and Happy Mothers day to anyone else it is Mothers day to :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sooooo, some pics as promised....

An updated pic of the nursery..I think there's some changes since I last posted although still no nursing chair till June.



Here's the bathroom...finally! It's small so not very easy to get a good shot :wacko:



And last but not least, the red room which will be the one we move into just before the baby comes :happydance: I nuv it :cloud9:



I cannot tell you how good it feel to have all of that done at last! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

omg Kit im in love with your house! can i move in purleaseeeee lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> omg Kit im in love with your house! can i move in purleaseeeee lol x

:haha: Thanks - that's kind of you :flower:
Yes of course you can move in, providing you bring your kitchen :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

OMG KIT! :shock: That's so BEAUTIFUL!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

OH says we are coming for a visit. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i have just seen tomorrow you will have 8 weeks! how has it gone so fast! omg im getting too excited! x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> omg Kit im in love with your house! can i move in purleaseeeee lol x
> 
> :haha: Thanks - that's kind of you :flower:
> Yes of course you can move in, providing you bring your kitchen :haha:Click to expand...

haha ok thats a total done deal :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks kit :) and your house and aprils look well good. I'm wel jel (as crunchier would say)... 

I'm in London town... About to shut eye so I get a head start on my mum! I'm no good with sleeping with other people! Pants. 

Molly I love your present loads made me a little weepy too! Your girls are adorable!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> OH says we are coming for a visit. :haha:


Thanks Molly :flower:

Yay!! Just tell me when!! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie baby - where in london are you ???


----------



## Crunchie

Lovely pics kit ! Wish I was so bold with colour !


----------



## mummyApril

ah thanks Jaynie :) x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit i have just seen tomorrow you will have 8 weeks! how has it gone so fast! omg im getting too excited! x

I know, tell me about it! Where does the time go? You're not far behind either!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

right im off to have a soak in the bath ( not as nice as Kits!) and then im off to bed so will say goodnight and speak to you soon x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit i have just seen tomorrow you will have 8 weeks! how has it gone so fast! omg im getting too excited! x
> 
> I know, tell me about it! Where does the time go? You're not far behind either!! :happydance:Click to expand...

15 weeks soon eekk :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks kit :) and your house and aprils look well good. I'm wel jel (as crunchier would say)...
> 
> I'm in London town... About to shut eye so I get a head start on my mum! I'm no good with sleeping with other people! Pants.
> 
> Molly I love your present loads made me a little weepy too! Your girls are adorable!

Thanks Jaynie...hope you get some quality shut eye :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Lovely pics kit ! Wish I was so bold with colour !

Ah thanks Crunchiepoos :hugs:
LOL! You should have seen OH's face when I told him I was doing the room red! He was like...."erm, won't that be a bit in your face?" and I said, well yes, but hopefully not in a bad way :haha: I must admit, my bottle was tested when I saw the tomato soup being splatted on the wall but I'm really glad I stuck with it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> right im off to have a soak in the bath ( not as nice as Kits!) and then im off to bed so will say goodnight and speak to you soon x

Good night lovely..soak and sleep well :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics kit ! Wish I was so bold with colour !
> 
> Ah thanks Crunchiepoos :hugs:
> LOL! You should have seen OH's face when I told him I was doing the room red! He was like...."erm, won't that be a bit in your face?" and I said, well yes, but hopefully not in a bad way :haha: I must admit, my bottle was tested when I saw the tomato soup being splatted on the wall but I'm really glad I stuck with it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol I felt like that with my sexy pink wall in the kitchen ....!!! I love it now


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well my lovely turts. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Alright everyone, good day/night wherever you are :flower:

I'm pooped - must :shower: then :sleep:

:hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh I have just discovered something about google chrome....it now opens on the page i left off on and will be able to carry on reading :) hehe! I have had a lovely bath and har removal creamed my legs as I was looking quite monkey like...I'm looking into my new phone and leaning towards a BlackBerry 8920....does anyone have one of these? and what is it like?


----------



## Sarachka

Wow kit I'm in awe of your ability to plan and put together those rooms. I don't know the first thing about decoration and have never attempted anything. I'd love a new downstairs bathroom suite its soooo ugly at the moment.


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Ooooh I have just discovered something about google chrome....it now opens on the page i left off on and will be able to carry on reading :) hehe! I have had a lovely bath and har removal creamed my legs as I was looking quite monkey like...I'm looking into my new phone and leaning towards a BlackBerry 8920....does anyone have one of these? and what is it like?

I have a Blackberry curve 8900... HATE IT. On another note... all people who've owned Blackberry Bold that I know do not complain. :shrug: I am steering away from Blackberry's in the future and will be getting rid of mine SOON. ... that's my little opinion... :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have family that swear by theirs and to me...its contract and if i don't like the phone ill sell it.... and get something different? :)


----------



## LunaLady

I also had a Blackberry Curve and I enjoyed it for about the first six months, but it started getting really buggy and had a lot of problems. It would restart whenever, and freeze all the time and it was really slow. I took it to the carrier, but they were not able to do anything for me. I wouldn't ever get another Blackberry. I have a Windows Phone 7 now and I do like it, but my parents have Android phones and I think I like those even better. Really nice UI and they run very fast. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Morning turtles,I am dragging my sorry ass to work after exactly 1.5hrs of proper sleep.
I look, feel and am walking like a zombie,plus my boss still didn't give me a maternity blouse so I am popping out everywhere like an overweight hobo.
Have a good day! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

_ I got work  I dont wanna go ,have work again tommorow and then 10 days in Rhodes Greece in all inclusive 5 star hotel Thatll do _


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning turtles :flower:

Here we go again eh...another Monday :wacko: I have a quiet week at work (at the moment) and with the decor all but complete, it should be quiet all round :happydance: 

The have sorted my replacement at work now which is good as I can start to pass information over in preparation :wohoo: which makes me feel so much better knowing that will be taken care of!

The sun is shining and if it remains so, I shall be lunching in the garden whilst chatting to Shrub :) She's got arthritis poor soul so between her and Pepsi, they live in/at the house for the very old and crumbly I think (Holly - you'd agree no?:winkwink:)

Anyway, have a great day one and all.

Lotsaluv and :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Wow kit I'm in awe of your ability to plan and put together those rooms. I don't know the first thing about decoration and have never attempted anything. I'd love a new downstairs bathroom suite its soooo ugly at the moment.

Ahh thanks doll..kind of you to say. My advice re your downstairs suite..go for white! You can do anything with white and it doesn't go out of fashion :thumbup: That said, white is too clinical for some although I love it.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning turtles,I am dragging my sorry ass to work after exactly 1.5hrs of proper sleep.
> I look, feel and am walking like a zombie,plus my boss still didn't give me a maternity blouse so I am popping out everywhere like an overweight hobo.
> Have a good day! :)

Big :hug: for you - you sound how I've been feeling sometimes although your pain sounds really horrendous. I'm assuming that's why the lack of sleep? I hope you get some great advice when you have your appointment m'love. Try to take it easy and make sure you get that boss of yours to sort out your blouse - sheesh, how hard can that be?

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> _ I got work  I dont wanna go ,have work again tommorow and then 10 days in Rhodes Greece in all inclusive 5 star hotel Thatll do _

Well if the thought of your gorge holiday doesn't make today and tomorrow a little more bearable I don't know what will!! :winkwink: Hang in there..just picture yourself sipping something ice cold and delicious in the beautiful sunshine and your two days will fly in :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Good Morning everyone the sun is shining yay, the only thing im doing today is washing! my sciatica hasnt left since doing all the decorating and i dont want it so rest it is! 
Addies been very quiet hope she is ok! Hope everyone has a good day what ever you may be doing xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles!!!


It's a sunshiney day in sunny SA and I am feeling very cheery and wearing my 'YAY' scrabble-pices badge and my 'shoes with teeth' as Tarq calls them :haha: The hairdresser next door does a really cheap wash and blowdry so I think i'll pop over there just now as my hair is dirty and tied up and I can't be bothered to blow dry it myself. I am having the brazilian redone on friday because her proper brazilian flat iron wasn't working and it didn't take properly so she is doing it again for free :thumbup:

I nuv nuv nuv all the photos. That colour is loverly April and Kit, what can I say? you are a decorator par excellance! (sp!!! but you get the idea)

We ended up staying in yesterday because it was rainy - one cold rainy day and the whole of Durban goes into hibernation :haha: I said to DH imagine we lived in the UK. We'd never go anywhere :haha: We watched 'Scott Pilgrim vs the World' with the boys and it was faboo. Tarquin spent the whole time doing action fight moves and had about 5 costume changes...including one to take the dvd back : orange halloween cat headband and orange stripy shirt with jeans and a checked belt :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Jaynie baby - where in london are you ???

Lewisham! Crunchier! We're en route to Kent now for training a charity in our software. Where are you?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Good Morning everyone the sun is shining yay, the only thing im doing today is washing! my sciatica hasnt left since doing all the decorating and i dont want it so rest it is!
> Addies been very quiet hope she is ok! Hope everyone has a good day what ever you may be doing xx

Good morning April!! 

I think you and me are high on the "finished decorating" feeling today...I woke up easier this morning knowing that my house isn't quite the bombsite it's been :happydance: Isn't it a great feeling knowing it's done?
Yes, take it easy for sure for the next few days and give your poor body a break. You need to look after yourself lovely :hugs:

Hmm, I was thinking about addie yesterday...wonder what's going on she's so quiet? :shrug:

Also, where the heck are emandi, Moomin, newbie, LittleSpy and come to think of it Essie?? I hope everyone is well and silence is not something we need to worry about.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Where to start on pics?:happydance: *April* your bump is looking blooming and beautiful:cloud9: And great progression shots, they look like the ones in my Pregnancy Book:haha: And your kitchen looks lovely:thumbup: One day I'm going to paint my kitchen that colour, or at least a wall of it, when I've finished my 4 million other projects:haha: And sew lots of teatowels and table mats etc myself to match:wohoo:

And *Kit* well what can I say?:shrug: I've told my DH that I'd like to visit Milton Keynes next holiday, and that there's a lovely B&B in the area:haha:I admire not only your decorating skills but also your bedmaking skills, how do you get the sheets so neat?:wacko: I think the red's _*wonderful*_, it will be so cosy in the winter, like a womb, and so jolly and bright in the summer, like poppies and strawberries. 
And the black and white bathroom is just my fave, we're waiting to win the lottery to get our bathfoom gutted and re-done, and it's deffo going to be B&W. I've already got some B&W accessories in the garage, but financially we couldn't do it and in the change of plan I just did a DIY paintover to get rid of the floral beige that was going on in there from the previous owners:haha:As you may remember! But maybe one day if we keep playing the lottery I'll get my B&W tiles too:cloud9: 

Another sunny one so I'm going to be sewing in the garden, I'm going to start making the second outfit for Hollinka.:happydance: She's wearing her shorts and bonnet today, and looks lovely and so comfy. I'm going to make something for me next:thumbup:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX HAPPY MONDAYPANTS ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles!!!
> 
> 
> It's a sunshiney day in sunny SA and I am feeling very cheery and wearing my 'YAY' scrabble-pices badge and my 'shoes with teeth' as Tarq calls them :haha: The hairdresser next door does a really cheap wash and blowdry so I think i'll pop over there just now as my hair is dirty and tied up and I can't be bothered to blow dry it myself. I am having the brazilian redone on friday because her proper brazilian flat iron wasn't working and it didn't take properly so she is doing it again for free :thumbup:
> 
> I nuv nuv nuv all the photos. That colour is loverly April and Kit, what can I say? you are a decorator par excellance! (sp!!! but you get the idea)
> 
> We ended up staying in yesterday because it was rainy - one cold rainy day and the whole of Durban goes into hibernation :haha: I said to DH imagine we lived in the UK. We'd never go anywhere :haha: We watched 'Scott Pilgrim vs the World' with the boys and it was faboo. Tarquin spent the whole time doing action fight moves and had about 5 costume changes...including one to take the dvd back : orange halloween cat headband and orange stripy shirt with jeans and a checked belt :rofl:

Hiya Trin :wave:

Glad you're cheery today - me and April are too I think - something is the air :thumbup:

Lol, I'd hazard that one of your cold, rainy Durban days would be tropical to us in the UK! :haha: Sounds like you had some lovely family time though which is worth it's weight in gold eh?

Loving Tarquin's costume changes :haha: Maybe he's going to be a theatre luvvy? :winkwink:

Have a great day!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie baby - where in london are you ???
> 
> Lewisham! Crunchier! We're en route to Kent now for training a charity in our software. Where are you?Click to expand...

Lol I live in bromley - which is the London borough next door !!! 
Where in kent are u heading ???


----------



## mummyApril

yes very cheery here! i love my house is finally coming together! i am now erm doing housework dancing to Rihannas songs while doing it lol i will rest after though lol 
xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> yes very cheery here! i love my house is finally coming together! i am now erm doing housework dancing to Rihannas songs while doing it lol i will rest after though lol
> xxxx

Sheesh woman! Do you ever stop??? Promise me you will relax later on?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Where to start on pics?:happydance: *April* your bump is looking blooming and beautiful:cloud9: And great progression shots, they look like the ones in my Pregnancy Book:haha: And your kitchen looks lovely:thumbup: One day I'm going to paint my kitchen that colour, or at least a wall of it, when I've finished my 4 million other projects:haha: And sew lots of teatowels and table mats etc myself to match:wohoo:
> 
> And *Kit* well what can I say?:shrug: I've told my DH that I'd like to visit Milton Keynes next holiday, and that there's a lovely B&B in the area:haha:I admire not only your decorating skills but also your bedmaking skills, how do you get the sheets so neat?:wacko: I think the red's _*wonderful*_, it will be so cosy in the winter, like a womb, and so jolly and bright in the summer, like poppies and strawberries.
> And the black and white bathroom is just my fave, we're waiting to win the lottery to get our bathfoom gutted and re-done, and it's deffo going to be B&W. I've already got some B&W accessories in the garage, but financially we couldn't do it and in the change of plan I just did a DIY paintover to get rid of the floral beige that was going on in there from the previous owners:haha:As you may remember! But maybe one day if we keep playing the lottery I'll get my B&W tiles too:cloud9:
> 
> Another sunny one so I'm going to be sewing in the garden, I'm going to start making the second outfit for Hollinka.:happydance: She's wearing her shorts and bonnet today, and looks lovely and so comfy. I'm going to make something for me next:thumbup:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX HAPPY MONDAYPANTS ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Thanks Holly for such nice compliments on my endeavours :flower: Yes, B&W bathrooms are very easy to have as contemporary yet classic. And the contrast is always eye catching and effective :thumbup: I do however nuv your white with raspberry "accents" bathroom and think you made a lovely job of that! :thumbup:

Ooo, I look forward to seeing the next fashion parade snapped by the paps! :happydance: I hear the French paps are some of the most tenacious!


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Jaynie and Crunchie :hi:

How are you both today? Hope all is good :hugs:

Jaynie...are you back home today or still on the road?


----------



## kit_cat

How jolly rude is my ticker? :huh: :trouble:

Might as well say "hello fatso!"


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yes very cheery here! i love my house is finally coming together! i am now erm doing housework dancing to Rihannas songs while doing it lol i will rest after though lol
> xxxx
> 
> Sheesh woman! Do you ever stop??? Promise me you will relax later on?Click to expand...

i will do, just tidying up really making beds etc :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG! OMG! OMG! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/vous-avez-un-message-852.gif I have a package in the post from South Africa! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/vous-avez-un-message-852.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/vous-avez-un-message-852.gif I have a package in the post from South Africa! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/vous-avez-un-message-852.gif

:happydance: Get it open woman!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

ooo what ya get what ya get? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh *Trin* that's just so beautiful and your card got me seriously bawling:cry: Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou:hugs: I LOVE THE BIRDS AND I'VE HUNG THEM ON MY STUDIO DOOR ALREADY FOR ALL TO SEE!
*
Oh my oh my Thankyou! *

Pics coming up soon........................


----------



## HollyMonkey

All the way from Africa!:happydance: A gorgeous birds 'cut-out' in metal, I took a shot of them hanging in the trees since the little birdies wanted a fly in the French sky, but now I've put them on my studio door so I can see them all the time:thumbup: Lovely card with note from Trin about friendship which was so touching it made me weep:cry: And look at dem stamps:dance: 
Thanks again Trin:hugs: All my Turtle gifts are so precious to me:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









051.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 3









053.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3









054.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









055.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ooo, I look forward to seeing the next fashion parade snapped by the paps! :happydance: I hear the French paps are some of the most tenacious!

They are very tenacious, these pics appeared in this morning's French Press-

_"...Hollinka was seen stepping out from her Paris residence this morning looking stunning in lilac polka dot shorts and bonnet, teamed with a simple lilac body. She carried a pig and a dog lead as accessories, which she trailed behind her with her usual nonchalent chic..."_

Sales of pigs and dog leads will rocket I'm sure since the release of those pics:shrug: They'll be on all the catwalks now. And supermodels will be required to have very short legs. And pigs might fly.
 



Attached Files:







045.JPG
File size: 51 KB
Views: 3









044.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Morning Jaynie and Crunchie :hi:
> 
> How are you both today? Hope all is good :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie...are you back home today or still on the road?

I am well , hating work ... Do u want me to beat up your ticker
???? !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> All the way from Africa!:happydance: A gorgeous birds 'cut-out' in metal, I took a shot of them hanging in the trees since the little birdies wanted a fly in the French sky, but now I've put them on my studio door so I can see them all the time:thumbup: Lovely card with note from Trin about friendship which was so touching it made me weep:cry: And look at dem stamps:dance:
> Thanks again Trin:hugs: All my Turtle gifts are so precious to me:cloud9:

Aww, what a beautiful and unusual gift - the perfect gift for you Holly! Well done Trin :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, I look forward to seeing the next fashion parade snapped by the paps! :happydance: I hear the French paps are some of the most tenacious!
> 
> They are very tenacious, these pics appeared in this morning's French Press-
> 
> _"...Hollinka was seen stepping out from her Paris residence this morning looking stunning in lilac polka dot shorts and bonnet, teamed with a simple lilac body. She carried a pig and a dog lead as accessories, which she trailed behind her with her usual nonchalent chic..."_
> 
> Sales of pigs and dog leads will rocket I'm sure since the release of those pics:shrug: They'll be on all the catwalks now. And supermodels will be required to have very short legs. And pigs might fly.Click to expand...

:rofl:

Awwwwww, she does indeed look stunning and little legs are au de rigueur y'know :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie baby - where in london are you ???
> 
> Lewisham! Crunchier! We're en route to Kent now for training a charity in our software. Where are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I live in bromley - which is the London borough next door !!!
> Where in kent are u heading ???Click to expand...

I'm such a dunce :dohh: I have had to ask about this I am in Maidstone (obvious really) at a charity called HOPE near the high street. I thought you were in Kent?? Why am I so stoopid.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Jaynie and Crunchie :hi:
> 
> How are you both today? Hope all is good :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie...are you back home today or still on the road?
> 
> I am well , hating work ... Do u want me to beat up your ticker
> ???? !!!!Click to expand...

Yes pleez, fank yoo very much :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Morning Jaynie and Crunchie :hi:
> 
> How are you both today? Hope all is good :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie...are you back home today or still on the road?

Morning/afternoon Kit :hi: I am in the office - training and then on the road later to come home :lol: it's not been too bad. Back in London next week again for a conference, to sell our stuff. 

You revelling in your home? Beautitious home :cloud9: I am ok yes thanks for asking and you? How's your canckles :tease: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Iona sees dead people :shock:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01874.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Jaynie and Crunchie :hi:
> 
> How are you both today? Hope all is good :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie...are you back home today or still on the road?
> 
> Morning/afternoon Kit :hi: I am in the office - training and then on the road later to come home :lol: it's not been too bad. Back in London next week again for a conference, to sell our stuff.
> 
> You revelling in your home? Beautitious home :cloud9: I am ok yes thanks for asking and you? How's your canckles :tease: :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oo, it all sounds like it's going swimmingly :thumbup: I hope you're enjoying it. Hope the journey home later isn't too long.

Yes, I'm so glad the house is done...it's a real load off my mind...it's all baby stuff from now on :thumbup: My cankles are still rather inflated but hey-ho..what can ya do? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Quick hello!! :hi: Happy Monday girls! I'll be back (in my arnold schwarzenegger voice! :haha:)


----------



## Crunchie

Iona is a gorge pot !! 

Lovely gift trin, so beautiful xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

OOh newbie Kit was just asking about you... 

Glad you popped in. Hope you are well :hugs:

Kit you only have 8 weeks left and you seem to have missed the voms and other nasties that maybe this is your thing - you have indeed been quite lucky with pregnancy ailments and you only have 8 weeks to put up with it! :lol: Are you relaxing or working? 

I hope the former for you is correct :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have to do in stages as am covert in training posting... 

RE: the photos. trin you have picked a beautiful gift for Holly there :thumbup: I get all warm inside when we send/receive turtle mail. Such a nice race the turtleonians are :smug:

Kit, love love love your niece. She's a right bonny baby (which for me as and English person is a massive compliment) I prefer the bigger bebe's with cheeks and she ticks all the boxes. Congratulations you on your auntiehood. Welcome. It's awesome, Sarachka can tell you that too...


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Quick hello!! :hi: Happy Monday girls! I'll be back (in my arnold schwarzenegger voice! :haha:)

NEWBIE-DOOBEEEEEE-DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :happydance:

Where have you been???? Hope all is well and life is treating you with the utmost respect :thumbup: Please do come back and chat Arnie :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I have to do in stages as am covert in training posting...
> 
> RE: the photos. trin you have picked a beautiful gift for Holly there :thumbup: I get all warm inside when we send/receive turtle mail. Such a nice race the turtleonians are :smug:
> 
> Kit, love love love your niece. She's a right bonny baby (which for me as and English person is a massive compliment) I prefer the bigger bebe's with cheeks and she ticks all the boxes. Congratulations you on your auntiehood. Welcome. It's awesome, Sarachka can tell you that too...

I am actually working today but obviously from home and very much in stages :thumbup: I'm making big efforts to get the feet up throught the day even just for a little while. I know I should be more grateful that I've made it to 32 weeks and all is well - you're right!

Yeah, wee Iona is a just a squishy little doll and I could cuddle her and never let go except I can't quite reach over to Canada :nope: Thanks for the congrats :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

what do you do Kit? Last night as we arrived here my colleague (who put us up) wife said that her sister in law is going on mat leave and she works for VW and I dunno why shrug:) but I thought about you... I have never asked what you do... I am glad you get some home working in. I'm not lecturing or anything just think maybe we all have to get something icky in pregnancy and with you not really suffering the voms perhaps water retention is your thing.


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles! I had a busy weekend and could not get on. I hope everyone had fun mothers day with their moms :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie we have been asking about you. And I knew you were quiet. I think it is me that has added you on facebook? Did you get my add, addie :haha:? 

How's you? We didn't have mothers day in England ours is in March... We have fathers day soon...


----------



## addie25

Interesting I didn't know mothers day was not the same month for you. I'll check my Facebook when I get home :thumbup: all is well I was quiet bc my days were packed and couldn't get on.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I also had a Blackberry Curve and I enjoyed it for about the first six months, but it started getting really buggy and had a lot of problems. It would restart whenever, and freeze all the time and it was really slow. I took it to the carrier, but they were not able to do anything for me. I wouldn't ever get another Blackberry. I have a Windows Phone 7 now and I do like it, but my parents have Android phones and I think I like those even better. Really nice UI and they run very fast. :thumbup:

I've been wondering about the android phones. :-k Do they have a good camera function? More often than not my camera phone is the closest thing to me when I want to take a picture so it's a bit important to me. My curve shuts down too... really makes me mad. I can't tell you how many times it's wiped out my media card and I've lost all my pictures. :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> _ I got work  I dont wanna go ,have work again tommorow and then 10 days in Rhodes Greece in all inclusive 5 star hotel Thatll do _

Jealous!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good morning turtles :flower:
> 
> Here we go again eh...another Monday :wacko: I have a quiet week at work (at the moment) and with the decor all but complete, it should be quiet all round :happydance:
> 
> The have sorted my replacement at work now which is good as I can start to pass information over in preparation :wohoo: which makes me feel so much better knowing that will be taken care of!
> 
> The sun is shining and if it remains so, I shall be lunching in the garden whilst chatting to Shrub :) She's got arthritis poor soul so between her and Pepsi, they live in/at the house for the very old and crumbly I think (Holly - you'd agree no?:winkwink:)
> 
> Anyway, have a great day one and all.
> 
> Lotsaluv and :hug:

Yay for replacements!! Must make ML that much more real for you. How exciting! :happydance: 

Have a great Monday lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Good Morning everyone the sun is shining yay, the only thing im doing today is washing! my sciatica hasnt left since doing all the decorating and i dont want it so rest it is!
> Addies been very quiet hope she is ok! Hope everyone has a good day what ever you may be doing xx

I remember sciatica :nope: no bueno. I hope you get some relief soon. 

I also thought of Addie last night while vacuuming. I hope everything is okay with her. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles!!!
> 
> 
> It's a sunshiney day in sunny SA and I am feeling very cheery and wearing my 'YAY' scrabble-pices badge and my 'shoes with teeth' as Tarq calls them :haha: The hairdresser next door does a really cheap wash and blowdry so I think i'll pop over there just now as my hair is dirty and tied up and I can't be bothered to blow dry it myself. I am having the brazilian redone on friday because her proper brazilian flat iron wasn't working and it didn't take properly so she is doing it again for free :thumbup:
> 
> I nuv nuv nuv all the photos. That colour is loverly April and Kit, what can I say? you are a decorator par excellance! (sp!!! but you get the idea)
> 
> We ended up staying in yesterday because it was rainy - one cold rainy day and the whole of Durban goes into hibernation :haha: I said to DH imagine we lived in the UK. We'd never go anywhere :haha: We watched 'Scott Pilgrim vs the World' with the boys and it was faboo. Tarquin spent the whole time doing action fight moves and had about 5 costume changes...including one to take the dvd back : orange halloween cat headband and orange stripy shirt with jeans and a checked belt :rofl:

Is it really expensive to get your hair straightened? I think I am going to look into it. Your little Tarquin seems like such the comedian! How fun is that?! :)

Enjoy your sun today my cheery SA friend. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Where to start on pics?:happydance: *April* your bump is looking blooming and beautiful:cloud9: And great progression shots, they look like the ones in my Pregnancy Book:haha: And your kitchen looks lovely:thumbup: One day I'm going to paint my kitchen that colour, or at least a wall of it, when I've finished my 4 million other projects:haha: And sew lots of teatowels and table mats etc myself to match:wohoo:
> 
> And *Kit* well what can I say?:shrug: I've told my DH that I'd like to visit Milton Keynes next holiday, and that there's a lovely B&B in the area:haha:I admire not only your decorating skills but also your bedmaking skills, how do you get the sheets so neat?:wacko: I think the red's _*wonderful*_, it will be so cosy in the winter, like a womb, and so jolly and bright in the summer, like poppies and strawberries.
> And the black and white bathroom is just my fave, we're waiting to win the lottery to get our bathfoom gutted and re-done, and it's deffo going to be B&W. I've already got some B&W accessories in the garage, but financially we couldn't do it and in the change of plan I just did a DIY paintover to get rid of the floral beige that was going on in there from the previous owners:haha:As you may remember! But maybe one day if we keep playing the lottery I'll get my B&W tiles too:cloud9:
> 
> Another sunny one so I'm going to be sewing in the garden, I'm going to start making the second outfit for Hollinka.:happydance: She's wearing her shorts and bonnet today, and looks lovely and so comfy. I'm going to make something for me next:thumbup:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX HAPPY MONDAYPANTS ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Sometimes my eyes go a bit greener at the thought of your wicked craftiness. You are a god int he world of homemade stuffs. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> yes very cheery here! i love my house is finally coming together! i am now erm doing housework dancing to Rihannas songs while doing it lol i will rest after though lol
> xxxx

You are such a warrior my girl!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Your ticker is RUDE. I'm glad a went for the factual one and not the "tell me how awful I am this week" one. On another note... How precious is Miss Iona?? :cloud9: 

Jaynie- Good morning/afternoon lovey. :wave:

Addie- Hope all is going well. Do you have a sunny Monday where you are?

Newbie- Missed you doobie doo. How did your weekend go?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I also had a Blackberry Curve and I enjoyed it for about the first six months, but it started getting really buggy and had a lot of problems. It would restart whenever, and freeze all the time and it was really slow. I took it to the carrier, but they were not able to do anything for me. I wouldn't ever get another Blackberry. I have a Windows Phone 7 now and I do like it, but my parents have Android phones and I think I like those even better. Really nice UI and they run very fast. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been wondering about the android phones. :-k Do they have a good camera function? More often than not my camera phone is the closest thing to me when I want to take a picture so it's a bit important to me. My curve shuts down too... really makes me mad. I can't tell you how many times it's wiped out my media card and I've lost all my pictures. :growlmad:Click to expand...

The camera on my parent's phone works pretty good! Takes decent pictures, I think. Better than my Windows Phone 7 one - but that's because there's still a bug with the particular model I have. But, the UI on the android is much more customizable. And prettier. I secretly want one :shhh:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls :)

Lovely Turtle mail from SA!! That's so much fun! :dance:

I loved all the pictures posted recently - April and Kit your houses look lovely!! 

And B, Little Holly looks so cute in her shorts! 

And lovely little Iona, Kit!

:hi: Newbie! :hi: Addie! Nice to hear from you both!

Hugs and kisses all around!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Kit - you're 32 weeks today! It's not so much fun when the fruit/veggie doesn't change, but you're one week closer to ML!! :dance:


----------



## poas

Well...good news Ed got a new job,Bad news??????
Bad news you ask??????
He starts tomorrow. So no scan for Ed :( I am so disappointed :(


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Hello girls :)
> 
> Lovely Turtle mail from SA!! That's so much fun! :dance:
> 
> I loved all the pictures posted recently - April and Kit your houses look lovely!!
> 
> And B, Little Holly looks so cute in her shorts!
> 
> And lovely little Iona, Kit!
> 
> :hi: Newbie! :hi: Addie! Nice to hear from you both!
> 
> Hugs and kisses all around!

Oh I forgot to mention! :dohh: That was a super fabo gift MISS TRIN! :thumbup: Fits Miss HollyPants just so I think. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

aww Lissy, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## poas

Me too :( I don't think they'l let me record it either as it's not a private one like Clare's.
I am trying to be positive for Eds sake as he is really low too,but I am feeling very sorry for myself as it looks like I am never going to have that 'scan with partner' magical moment.
Pah, I'm sure its overrated anyway?!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> what do you do Kit? Last night as we arrived here my colleague (who put us up) wife said that her sister in law is going on mat leave and she works for VW and I dunno why shrug:) but I thought about you... I have never asked what you do... I am glad you get some home working in. I'm not lecturing or anything just think maybe we all have to get something icky in pregnancy and with you not really suffering the voms perhaps water retention is your thing.

I'm a risk manager for a finance company - translated means I deal with security and compliance issues :) No links to VW whatsoever :shrug: Yes, water retention does appear to be my thing in a big way!! I'm very good at it :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi turtles! I had a busy weekend and could not get on. I hope everyone had fun mothers day with their moms :hugs:

Hello m'love..I was wondering where you'd got to! Glad you're ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Yay Kit - you're 32 weeks today! It's not so much fun when the fruit/veggie doesn't change, but you're one week closer to ML!! :dance:

I know!! :yipee: :dance: The big clock is-a-tickin'!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Well...good news Ed got a new job,Bad news??????
> Bad news you ask??????
> He starts tomorrow. So no scan for Ed :( I am so disappointed :(

Awww no...now that really is poofucks :nope: I'm really disappointed for you both :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Me too :( I don't think they'l let me record it either as it's not a private one like Clare's.
> I am trying to be positive for Eds sake as he is really low too,but I am feeling very sorry for myself as it looks like I am never going to have that 'scan with partner' magical moment.
> Pah, I'm sure its overrated anyway?!

Lissy..I know Ed's starting a new job and that's important but as this was a pre-existing appointment, couldn't he ask to get away for an hour or so? I don't know if he's got far to travel but maybe it's worth asking? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

..sometimes you just have to let it all out!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01873.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Iona sees dead people :shock:

:awww::awww::awww: She's such a cutie:hugs: 

I guess you won't get to see her much?:shrug: With my first niece and nephew I was an ever present Auntie, babysitting practically every night while my sis went out boogie woogying\\:D/ But her 3rd baby, 11yrs later and me living in France, I hardly see:shrug: I know her far less well than the first 2. It's sad really but one of those things, plus you can imagine my sister's response when I invite them over to visit:nope: My mum said she's going to bring my little niece over one day soon though:thumbup: And I'm off to the UK soon too:happydance: Must book a ticket this week!


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Me too :( I don't think they'l let me record it either as it's not a private one like Clare's.
> I am trying to be positive for Eds sake as he is really low too,but I am feeling very sorry for myself as it looks like I am never going to have that 'scan with partner' magical moment.
> Pah, I'm sure its overrated anyway?!

:hugs: Have u thought about having 3d at 30wks thats what were doing xxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> ..sometimes you just have to let it all out!! :cloud9:

I would cry too if I was that adorable!


----------



## Mollykins

Why are you visiting the UK B?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Iona sees dead people :shock:
> 
> :awww::awww::awww: She's such a cutie:hugs:
> 
> I guess you won't get to see her much?:shrug: With my first niece and nephew I was an ever present Auntie, babysitting practically every night while my sis went out boogie woogying\\:D/ But her 3rd baby, 11yrs later and me living in France, I hardly see:shrug: I know her far less well than the first 2. It's sad really but one of those things, plus you can imagine my sister's response when I invite them over to visit:nope: My mum said she's going to bring my little niece over one day soon though:thumbup: And I'm off to the UK soon too:happydance: Must book a ticket this week!Click to expand...

No, you're right. If it wasn't for the wonders of webcam we wouldn't really get to see her at all. If I wasn't pregnant myself, I'd be over in Canada right now!!!!!! How do you avoid becoming a stranger B? It breaks my heart that I won't really know her and she won't know us either :nope: 

Ooo yeah, your trip to the UK approacheth...you still want to try to rendezvous??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I didn't get much sewing done, my pregnant friend, the one who's moved away, is soooo tired and was secretly sleeping in the toilets at work so she got herself signed off for 4 days, today being one of them, and came over to the park to play! So I had an emergency summons to the park this afternoon:haha:We sat on a blanket and nattered and all my mum friends were there and it was nuvly:hugs: And Hollinka had many compliments- I dressed her in the full matchy-matchy new outfit, people didn't even recognise her, she's usually the scraggly urchin baby:blush: And suddenly she appears in the park fit for a royal wedding!:lol:

Lissy that's a shame but as Kit says, pre-existing rendezvous and all that?:shrug:They might give Ed the time to go to the scan? 

Have just discovered a crop of chives in the garden I didn't know was there, so I'm making potato salad tonight, using garden chives :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

So B... I asked my youngest, "What's a Bethany?" and she wrote this...
 



Attached Files:







frog.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I had nummy foods yesterday... I might have to have some more... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







spaghetti.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poas

They won't, he asked to go in late, but the latest they can do is 12,but scan is at 11.15 in mk and job is 40mins away.
It is ok, we are getting a beautiful baby and in the 'olden' days people didn't get to see their children till they were born.Right?!
Clare, I don't actually agree in 3d scans myself, especially if staying team yellow as I think it is far too clear(I know I'm a weirdo!!!) and would take away the element of-he has my eyes,your nose etc x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Iona sees dead people :shock:
> 
> :awww::awww::awww: She's such a cutie:hugs:
> 
> I guess you won't get to see her much?:shrug: With my first niece and nephew I was an ever present Auntie, babysitting practically every night while my sis went out boogie woogying\\:D/ But her 3rd baby, 11yrs later and me living in France, I hardly see:shrug: I know her far less well than the first 2. It's sad really but one of those things, plus you can imagine my sister's response when I invite them over to visit:nope: My mum said she's going to bring my little niece over one day soon though:thumbup: And I'm off to the UK soon too:happydance: Must book a ticket this week!Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. If it wasn't for the wonders of webcam we wouldn't really get to see her at all. If I wasn't pregnant myself, I'd be over in Canada right now!!!!!! How do you avoid becoming a stranger B? It breaks my heart that I won't really know her and she won't know us either :nope:
> 
> Ooo yeah, your trip to the UK approacheth...you still want to try to rendezvous??Click to expand...

I'd love to meet up! My mum is willing to drive Hollinka and me around a bit too, since she has a new camper van that's she's quite into :haha: As I said, yet to book a ticket, and I need to get the cheapest possible so my dates will be more according to Eurostar deals than anything else! Will keep you informed, I'd sooooooo love to meet whoever of you I can though!:flower: 

And alas for the moment I feel like a relative stranger to my niece, and have to ask my mum and sis what she would like for her birthday and often what I suggest my mum will say, "oh no she's really not into that kind of thing" and it's a bit saddening for me to just have no clue:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So B... I asked my youngest, "What's a Bethany?" and she wrote this...

Non non non, zat is no right! I am ze Frog-Monkey!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/grenouille-saute.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ..sometimes you just have to let it all out!! :cloud9:
> 
> I would cry too if I was that adorable!Click to expand...

I just want to cuddle her and I can't :brat:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So B... I asked my youngest, "What's a Bethany?" and she wrote this...
> 
> Non non non, zat is no right! I am ze Frog-Monkey!
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/grenouille-saute.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gifClick to expand...

I'm sure monkey is to follow soon. She is just learning you know. :winkwink: She's only 4... I think it's at 4.5 that she learns to hyphenate. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ..sometimes you just have to let it all out!! :cloud9:
> 
> I would cry too if I was that adorable!Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to cuddle her and I can't :brat:Click to expand...

Aww Miss Kit! Don't cry, just think, in a short time you can cuddle your own bebe WHILE skyping with Miss Iona... it will be extra super squishy love cuddles. :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have been and signed on....and now I'm home and back in my Jamas...not a very comfortable day for me...strong cramps and infection in my feet.....I am phoning the doctor tomorrow as I am going to have to be brave and get it over with!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So B... I asked my youngest, "What's a Bethany?" and she wrote this...

:haha: Now B's only a frog by marriage...a frog-in-law? :shrug: A frog by proxy? A frog and a half! :thumbup:

B...I know you came over all patriotic at the wedding and all but are you generally proud to be British?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Why are you visiting the UK B?

Not for anything special Mollz, but just to see my family, many of whom still live there- mum, dad, sis, bro, nieces, nephew, grandparent (just the one left:shock:) uncles, aunts, cousins, plus a few best friends:thumbup: To be honest if I don't go to them they won't come to me! (Apart from my mum and dad and bro and close friends who do come over to France)


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> They won't, he asked to go in late, but the latest they can do is 12,but scan is at 11.15 in mk and job is 40mins away.
> It is ok, we are getting a beautiful baby and in the 'olden' days people didn't get to see their children till they were born.Right?!
> Clare, I don't actually agree in 3d scans myself, especially if staying team yellow as I think it is far too clear(I know I'm a weirdo!!!) and would take away the element of-he has my eyes,your nose etc x

ill prob get 3d scan 30 weeks :) or not depends if im stressing :haha:
Im off to Bicester tommorow :) then to Rhodes on holidays :) :shipw::boat::plane:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Why are you visiting the UK B?
> 
> Not for anything special Mollz, but just to see my family, many of whom still live there- mum, dad, sis, bro, nieces, nephew, grandparent (just the one left:shock:) uncles, aunts, cousins, plus a few best friends:thumbup: To be honest if I don't go to them they won't come to me! (Apart from my mum and dad and bro and close friends who do come over to France)Click to expand...

They wouldn't come to see you?! But you live in FROG COUNTRY! :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Ah you could've come with me lol


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Iona sees dead people :shock:
> 
> :awww::awww::awww: She's such a cutie:hugs:
> 
> I guess you won't get to see her much?:shrug: With my first niece and nephew I was an ever present Auntie, babysitting practically every night while my sis went out boogie woogying\\:D/ But her 3rd baby, 11yrs later and me living in France, I hardly see:shrug: I know her far less well than the first 2. It's sad really but one of those things, plus you can imagine my sister's response when I invite them over to visit:nope: My mum said she's going to bring my little niece over one day soon though:thumbup: And I'm off to the UK soon too:happydance: Must book a ticket this week!Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. If it wasn't for the wonders of webcam we wouldn't really get to see her at all. If I wasn't pregnant myself, I'd be over in Canada right now!!!!!! How do you avoid becoming a stranger B? It breaks my heart that I won't really know her and she won't know us either :nope:
> 
> Ooo yeah, your trip to the UK approacheth...you still want to try to rendezvous??Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to meet up! My mum is willing to drive Hollinka and me around a bit too, since she has a new camper van that's she's quite into :haha: As I said, yet to book a ticket, and I need to get the cheapest possible so my dates will be more according to Eurostar deals than anything else! Will keep you informed, I'd sooooooo love to meet whoever of you I can though!:flower:
> 
> And alas for the moment I feel like a relative stranger to my niece, and have to ask my mum and sis what she would like for her birthday and often what I suggest my mum will say, "oh no she's really not into that kind of thing" and it's a bit saddening for me to just have no clue:shrug:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Give us a shout when you have your dates m'love. 'Twould be fabbo to meet you, Holly and maybe mum too properly :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Why are you visiting the UK B?
> 
> Not for anything special Mollz, but just to see my family, many of whom still live there- mum, dad, sis, bro, nieces, nephew, grandparent (just the one left:shock:) uncles, aunts, cousins, plus a few best friends:thumbup: To be honest if I don't go to them they won't come to me! (Apart from my mum and dad and bro and close friends who do come over to France)Click to expand...
> 
> They wouldn't come to see you?! But you live in FROG COUNTRY! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Y'know my sis says the same thing. When they were planning the emigration, they had so many people saying they would go out and visit...it never materialised with the exception of course of the mums and me and OH..oh and one of BIL's friends. They've been out there for about 4-5 years now. People are full of promises but when it comes down to it, everyone is too busy I suppose :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have been and signed on....and now I'm home and back in my Jamas...not a very comfortable day for me...strong cramps and infection in my feet.....I am phoning the doctor tomorrow as I am going to have to be brave and get it over with!

Ahh Ginge....what's happened to your poor feet??


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So B... I asked my youngest, "What's a Bethany?" and she wrote this...
> 
> :haha: Now B's only a frog by marriage...a frog-in-law? :shrug: A frog by proxy? A frog and a half! :thumbup:
> 
> B...I know you came over all patriotic at the wedding and all but are you generally proud to be British?Click to expand...

Hmm it's a tricky one:-k I can no longer imagine living in England, and when I visit I'm always glad it's temporary and I'll be returning to France, but that's just because my home is here. I know if I was in England I'd find my niche there too- join a running club, swimming club, make kiting friends on some windy beach etc. Oh and I'm quite at home in a good English pub:haha: (But then my DH is too, he thinks English pubs are just amazing:cloud9:I only take him to charming inglenook ones with horse brasses on the beams so he goes back with the right impression of England. The reality of the average Essex High Street pub on a Friday night would :shock: him!) There was a point when I felt neither at home in France nor in England, but I feel the balance has tipped and I feel like a stranger in the UK now. But I am proud to be British. I will have to think longer as to why exactly:shrug:
But here's a thing- chatting to you guys has really made me keep a foot in the UK, and the English speaking world, something I was really losing contact with amongst the large footed French men in my life:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I stubbed one toe on the corner of the sofa damaging the soft tissue and its gotten infected but I also have ingrowing toe nails (yuk i know) and the other i pulled a bit of skin like a wick and it also got infected....so will be seeing a doctor and possibly going to hospital :S!


----------



## Mollykins

I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> I stubbed one toe on the corner of the sofa damaging the soft tissue and its gotten infected but I also have ingrowing toe nails (yuk i know) and the other i pulled a bit of skin like a wick and it also got infected....so will be seeing a doctor and possibly going to hospital :S!

Oh OUCH! Ginge! Stop that! ... Don't you know it hurts when you do that? (Not a helpful phrase is that? My OH says it to me all the time.)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Why are you visiting the UK B?
> 
> Not for anything special Mollz, but just to see my family, many of whom still live there- mum, dad, sis, bro, nieces, nephew, grandparent (just the one left:shock:) uncles, aunts, cousins, plus a few best friends:thumbup: To be honest if I don't go to them they won't come to me! (Apart from my mum and dad and bro and close friends who do come over to France)Click to expand...
> 
> They wouldn't come to see you?! But you live in FROG COUNTRY! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Y'know my sis says the same thing. When they were planning the emigration, they had so many people saying they would go out and visit...it never materialised with the exception of course of the mums and me and OH..oh and one of BIL's friends. They've been out there for about 4-5 years now. People are full of promises but when it comes down to it, everyone is too busy I suppose :shrug:Click to expand...

I like to believe that people are full of good intentions but you are right, life is busy and sweeps you away. Case in point... didn't you just get your bfp yesterday?? :haha: 

Actually, my OH and I were talking about how time flies, he said, "I feel like yesterday was Christmas, tomorrow will be (oldest DD's) birthday, and then the day after... Leo will be here. Oh man." :haha: I told him then that I had to tell you that your babe will be here tomorrow... as your due date and my DD's birthday are one in the same. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So B... I asked my youngest, "What's a Bethany?" and she wrote this...
> 
> :haha: Now B's only a frog by marriage...a frog-in-law? :shrug: A frog by proxy? A frog and a half! :thumbup:
> 
> B...I know you came over all patriotic at the wedding and all but are you generally proud to be British?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm it's a tricky one:-k I can no longer imagine living in England, and when I visit I'm always glad it's temporary and I'll be returning to France, but that's just because my home is here. I know if I was in England I'd find my niche there too- join a running club, swimming club, make kiting friends on some windy beach etc. Oh and I'm quite at home in a good English pub:haha: (But then my DH is too, he thinks English pubs are just amazing:cloud9:I only take him to charming inglenook ones with horse brasses on the beams so he goes back with the right impression of England. The reality of the average Essex High Street pub on a Friday night would :shock: him!) There was a point when I felt neither at home in France nor in England, but I feel the seesaw has tipped and I feel like a stranger in the UK now. But I am proud to be British. I will have to think longer as to why exactly:shrug:
> But here's a thing- chatting to you guys has really made me keep a foot in the UK, and the English speaking world, something I was really losing contact with amongst the large footed French men in my life:hugs:Click to expand...

It would be a shame to lose all affinity with your roots in that way I think. I know no matter where I am, I am always a Scot but then I'm closer geographically to home and see family/friends probably more than you do. That said, I've travelled all over the UK and there are some extraordinarily beautiful places in England which I love :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I stubbed one toe on the corner of the sofa damaging the soft tissue and its gotten infected but I also have ingrowing toe nails (yuk i know) and the other i pulled a bit of skin like a wick and it also got infected....so will be seeing a doctor and possibly going to hospital :S!

Ouchy! I was literally cringing reading that :nope: You need to get that sorted before your feet fall off m'love! Just as well I never, ever, ever, ever, ever exhaggerate a situation eh? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$

Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$

Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Why are you visiting the UK B?
> 
> Not for anything special Mollz, but just to see my family, many of whom still live there- mum, dad, sis, bro, nieces, nephew, grandparent (just the one left:shock:) uncles, aunts, cousins, plus a few best friends:thumbup: To be honest if I don't go to them they won't come to me! (Apart from my mum and dad and bro and close friends who do come over to France)Click to expand...
> 
> They wouldn't come to see you?! But you live in FROG COUNTRY! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Y'know my sis says the same thing. When they were planning the emigration, they had so many people saying they would go out and visit...it never materialised with the exception of course of the mums and me and OH..oh and one of BIL's friends. They've been out there for about 4-5 years now. People are full of promises but when it comes down to it, everyone is too busy I suppose :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I like to believe that people are full of good intentions but you are right, life is busy and sweeps you away. Case in point... didn't you just get your bfp yesterday?? :haha:
> 
> Actually, my OH and I were talking about how time flies, he said, "I feel like yesterday was Christmas, tomorrow will be (oldest DD's) birthday, and then the day after... Leo will be here. Oh man." :haha: I told him then that I had to tell you that your babe will be here tomorrow... as your due date and my DD's birthday are one in the same. :haha:Click to expand...

TOMORROW!!?? I'd best get the hot water and towels ready :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...

:haha: I really am more worried about the teasing for my accent :blush:... you all have nothing to worry about there... I'll just sit there giving you cow eyes wishing all the while I could be so cool as to have an accent like yours. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I stubbed one toe on the corner of the sofa damaging the soft tissue and its gotten infected but I also have ingrowing toe nails (yuk i know) and the other i pulled a bit of skin like a wick and it also got infected....so will be seeing a doctor and possibly going to hospital :S!

If there's one thing that should be abolished during our humble existence on Earth, it's toe-stubbing :ban:


----------



## firstbaby25

I gave you a wave crunch :hi: as I was on my way past.

Just past Milton Keynes and waved to kit and Lissy :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...

What am I in your head Kit?:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...

I can't believe you would feel that way at all. How could anyone dislike you? :shrug: Although, I do understand the trepidation and I think if we do meet, I might feel quite emotional and the eyes may leaketh unceremoniously :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...

No, not completely barking mad... :winkwink: to be honest, I can't accurately apply an accent to your "voice" when I read... I know there are so many dialects and such in the world... and as for B- well she is a frog-monkey... what does that sound like?? :haha: I guess you could say that I put more of a tone to the voices I read. Does that make sense? As for soothing voice... :-k I suppose it depends on what day you catch me? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I really am more worried about the teasing for my accent :blush:... you all have nothing to worry about there... I'll just sit there giving you cow eyes wishing all the while I could be so cool as to have an accent like yours. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Have you ever heard a Scottish accent lass???? There's nothing cool about it!!! English accents probably are cooler though :thumbup: and I like an American accent actually although the very thick Southern ones can be quite hard to understand :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I really am more worried about the teasing for my accent :blush:... you all have nothing to worry about there... I'll just sit there giving you cow eyes wishing all the while I could be so cool as to have an accent like yours. :haha:Click to expand...

Do Americans think British accents are cool then? You have Luna and Addie and Newbie for accent company! Or is the West Coast accent super weird?:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I gave you a wave crunch :hi: as I was on my way past.
> 
> Just past Milton Keynes and waved to kit and Lissy :hi:

I saw you - honest!! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I really am more worried about the teasing for my accent :blush:... you all have nothing to worry about there... I'll just sit there giving you cow eyes wishing all the while I could be so cool as to have an accent like yours. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Have you ever heard a Scottish accent lass???? There's nothing cool about it!!! English accents probably are cooler though :thumbup: and I like an American accent actually although the very thick Southern ones can be quite hard to understand :shrug:Click to expand...

Scottish accents are just fab:thumbup: Very :rofl: though! :tease:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...

Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe you would feel that way at all. How could anyone dislike you? :shrug: Although, I do understand the trepidation and I think if we do meet, I might feel quite emotional and the eyes may leaketh unceremoniously :blush:Click to expand...

I'm sure I'd burst into tears straight away! Turtle mail is bad enough!:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I really am more worried about the teasing for my accent :blush:... you all have nothing to worry about there... I'll just sit there giving you cow eyes wishing all the while I could be so cool as to have an accent like yours. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Have you ever heard a Scottish accent lass???? There's nothing cool about it!!! English accents probably are cooler though :thumbup: and I like an American accent actually although the very thick Southern ones can be quite hard to understand :shrug:Click to expand...

I have so heard a Scottish accent! ... I love it... I think I could easily fall in love with a Scottish man. *swoon* Though to be fair... if you talk too fast I might not catch everything. I have a light southern accent when I get frustrated, tired/lazy, or in pain. :haha: I don't normally notice it unless my OH repeats what I said in a teasing tone.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I really am more worried about the teasing for my accent :blush:... you all have nothing to worry about there... I'll just sit there giving you cow eyes wishing all the while I could be so cool as to have an accent like yours. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do Americans think British accents are cool then? You have Luna and Addie and Newbie for accent company! Or is the West Coast accent super weird?:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Some people from Washington put random "r"'s into their words... for example, it's not wash... it's worsh. Drives me :wacko: Newbie is from the south I believe...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I really am more worried about the teasing for my accent :blush:... you all have nothing to worry about there... I'll just sit there giving you cow eyes wishing all the while I could be so cool as to have an accent like yours. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Have you ever heard a Scottish accent lass???? There's nothing cool about it!!! English accents probably are cooler though :thumbup: and I like an American accent actually although the very thick Southern ones can be quite hard to understand :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have so heard a Scottish accent! ... I love it... I think I could easily fall in love with a Scottish man. *swoon* Though to be fair... if you talk too fast I might not catch everything. I have a light southern accent when I get frustrated, tired/lazy, or in pain. :haha: I don't normally notice it unless my OH repeats what I said in a teasing tone.Click to expand...

Oh my...me with my quick Scots accent and you with your Southern one, if we do meet maybe we should bring the laptops so we don't just sit there staring blankly at one another? :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello my darlings. https://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/liebe/love-smiley-011.gif

I've met quite a few internet people before so I'm an old pro at it. I used to be part of about 10 gymnastics fans who would chat on MSN all day and night and in 2003 we all met in the USA for a gymnastics competition, even little old me flew across the pond for it. It was SO much fun, and two of them have stayed over at mine since then whilst studying in London, I've met one of them again in 2008 when I was in the states etc. So internet friendships can very easily turn into real friendships! I'd defs be up for a meeting

https://*****************/person-smiley-1197.gif


----------



## Sarachka

oooouch ovulation pain. all egged up and no where to go!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: OMG! That sounds so right! The number of times people call at the house (even friends) and ask to speak to "my mum or dad" :telephone: It happened just today, someone selling Bio-Animal Food:haha: Once they've asked that I love saying all posh and grown up- "Yes, Madame Dian-Flon Speaking":tease:

And I'm teased massively for my giggling :haha: 
And indeed my accent is Essex turned...well at least neutral. Not entirely correct though, minge face:tease:
:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hello my darlings. https://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/liebe/love-smiley-011.gif
> 
> I've met quite a few internet people before so I'm an old pro at it. I used to be part of about 10 gymnastics fans who would chat on MSN all day and night and in 2003 we all met in the USA for a gymnastics competition, even little old me flew across the pond for it. It was SO much fun, and two of them have stayed over at mine since then whilst studying in London, I've met one of them again in 2008 when I was in the states etc. So internet friendships can very easily turn into real friendships! I'd defs be up for a meeting
> 
> https://*****************/person-smiley-1197.gif

:dance: Will booketh Eurostar ticket :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

I think some of yall have heard my voice talking to Alex on the videos anyway


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> oooouch ovulation pain. all egged up and no where to go!

Go and have a one night stand?

See Kit, there's the Essex accent coming out in me:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I really am more worried about the teasing for my accent :blush:... you all have nothing to worry about there... I'll just sit there giving you cow eyes wishing all the while I could be so cool as to have an accent like yours. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Have you ever heard a Scottish accent lass???? There's nothing cool about it!!! English accents probably are cooler though :thumbup: and I like an American accent actually although the very thick Southern ones can be quite hard to understand :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have so heard a Scottish accent! ... I love it... I think I could easily fall in love with a Scottish man. *swoon* Though to be fair... if you talk too fast I might not catch everything. I have a light southern accent when I get frustrated, tired/lazy, or in pain. :haha: I don't normally notice it unless my OH repeats what I said in a teasing tone.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...me with my quick Scots accent and you with your Southern one, if we do meet maybe we should bring the laptops so we don't just sit there staring blankly at one another? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Always wise to err on the side of caution. Really though, the accent that pops up is not so heavy at all... otherwise my OH would not understand a word. :rofl: He has no knack for deciphering the accents I'm afraid.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: OMG! That sounds so right! The number of times people call at the house (even friends) and ask to speak to "my mum or dad" :telephone: It happened just today, someone selling Bio-Animal Food:haha: Once they've asked that I love saying all posh and grown up- "Yes, Madame Dian-Flon Speaking":tease:
> 
> And I'm teased massively for my giggling :haha:
> And indeed my accent is Essex turned...well at least neutral. Not entirely correct though, minge face:tease:
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Aww me... I swear I laugh properly but my OH claims I only giggle. :shrug: 

...I think I need to educate myself on an Essex accent...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I think some of yall have heard my voice talking to Alex on the videos anyway

Oh good it was you:hugs: I was all happy to hear your voice and then thought maybe it's your sis:dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oooouch ovulation pain. all egged up and no where to go!
> 
> Go and have a one night stand?
> 
> See Kit, there's the Essex accent coming out in me:haha:Click to expand...

I can't, I'm still on my crunchy cervix sex ban AKA HELL!!!


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYTnQZXD5Sw

this is my voice too, although I don't think I sound like that?!


----------



## Mollykins

:shock: I think I do not understand essex very well. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

I understand you just fine Sarachka... of course, you were talking to a small child. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Sarachka, you are at 2,002 posts!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: OMG! That sounds so right! The number of times people call at the house (even friends) and ask to speak to "my mum or dad" :telephone: It happened just today, someone selling Bio-Animal Food:haha: Once they've asked that I love saying all posh and grown up- "Yes, Madame Dian-Flon Speaking":tease:
> 
> And I'm teased massively for my giggling :haha:
> And indeed my accent is Essex turned...well at least neutral. Not entirely correct though, minge face:tease:
> :rofl:Click to expand...

How interesting..I was fairly accurate then bitchtits? :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: OMG! That sounds so right! The number of times people call at the house (even friends) and ask to speak to "my mum or dad" :telephone: It happened just today, someone selling Bio-Animal Food:haha: Once they've asked that I love saying all posh and grown up- "Yes, Madame Dian-Flon Speaking":tease:
> 
> And I'm teased massively for my giggling :haha:
> And indeed my accent is Essex turned...well at least neutral. Not entirely correct though, minge face:tease:
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww me... I swear I laugh properly but my OH claims I only giggle. :shrug:
> 
> ...I think I need to educate myself on an Essex accent...Click to expand...

Essex accents are 'well good' Molly:thumbup: We go 'dan tan' (down town) at the weekends to see our mates and it's always 'loike a right fukkin larf' (good fun) even if there's always 'some fukkin geezer who fukks us off' (someone who upsets us) and if we don't want to do something then 'we ain't gonna do it!'

But I've lost touch somewhat:shrug: Crunch might know some more elegant turns of phrase, she's bordering Essex:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I think some of yall have heard my voice talking to Alex on the videos anyway

Where are you originally from Sarachka?? I thought the voice was yours but couldn't pin point the accent :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oooouch ovulation pain. all egged up and no where to go!
> 
> Go and have a one night stand?
> 
> See Kit, there's the Essex accent coming out in me:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't, I'm still on my crunchy cervix sex ban AKA HELL!!!Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot the barbecue:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: OMG! That sounds so right! The number of times people call at the house (even friends) and ask to speak to "my mum or dad" :telephone: It happened just today, someone selling Bio-Animal Food:haha: Once they've asked that I love saying all posh and grown up- "Yes, Madame Dian-Flon Speaking":tease:
> 
> And I'm teased massively for my giggling :haha:
> And indeed my accent is Essex turned...well at least neutral. Not entirely correct though, minge face:tease:
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww me... I swear I laugh properly but my OH claims I only giggle. :shrug:
> 
> ...I think I need to educate myself on an Essex accent...Click to expand...
> 
> Essex accents are 'well good' Molly:thumbup: We go 'dan tan' (down town) at the weekends to see our mates and it's always 'loike a right fukkin larf' (good fun) even if there's always 'some fukkin geezer who fukks us off' (someone who upsets us) and if we don't want to do something then 'we ain't gonna do it!'
> 
> But I've lost touch somewhat:shrug: Crunch might know some more elegant turns of phrase, she's bordering Essex:haha:Click to expand...

I think if I was educated on the slang terms... "larf"? :haha: I would not have so big of a problem understanding but couple the accent with the slang and I just can't seem to keep up. :shrug:


----------



## poas

What an odd conversation, thoroughly random...I bet Madame Dian-Flon had a large part in this eh??? :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: OMG! That sounds so right! The number of times people call at the house (even friends) and ask to speak to "my mum or dad" :telephone: It happened just today, someone selling Bio-Animal Food:haha: Once they've asked that I love saying all posh and grown up- "Yes, Madame Dian-Flon Speaking":tease:
> 
> And I'm teased massively for my giggling :haha:
> And indeed my accent is Essex turned...well at least neutral. Not entirely correct though, minge face:tease:
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww me... I swear I laugh properly but my OH claims I only giggle. :shrug:
> 
> ...I think I need to educate myself on an Essex accent...Click to expand...
> 
> Essex accents are 'well good' Molly:thumbup: We go 'dan tan' (down town) at the weekends to see our mates and it's always 'loike a right fukkin larf' (good fun) even if there's always 'some fukkin geezer who fukks us off' (someone who upsets us) and if we don't want to do something then 'we ain't gonna do it!'
> 
> But I've lost touch somewhat:shrug: Crunch might know some more elegant turns of phrase, she's bordering Essex:haha:Click to expand...

We need April too..isn't April "proppa Essex"?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: OMG! That sounds so right! The number of times people call at the house (even friends) and ask to speak to "my mum or dad" :telephone: It happened just today, someone selling Bio-Animal Food:haha: Once they've asked that I love saying all posh and grown up- "Yes, Madame Dian-Flon Speaking":tease:
> 
> And I'm teased massively for my giggling :haha:
> And indeed my accent is Essex turned...well at least neutral. Not entirely correct though, minge face:tease:
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting..I was fairly accurate then bitchtits? :thumbup:Click to expand...

You were right on Virginia Discharge:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I am originally from here, Peterborough. I lived briefly in London for about 18 months in my early 20s but that's it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What am I in your head Kit?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeell, in my head, you're Essex gone all correct. I "hear" your voice as quite high and you have a tinkly laugh. I'm not sure if I get this because I know how you look and to me that matches or if I'd think differently if I hadn't seen you in pics :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: OMG! That sounds so right! The number of times people call at the house (even friends) and ask to speak to "my mum or dad" :telephone: It happened just today, someone selling Bio-Animal Food:haha: Once they've asked that I love saying all posh and grown up- "Yes, Madame Dian-Flon Speaking":tease:
> 
> And I'm teased massively for my giggling :haha:
> And indeed my accent is Essex turned...well at least neutral. Not entirely correct though, minge face:tease:
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww me... I swear I laugh properly but my OH claims I only giggle. :shrug:
> 
> ...I think I need to educate myself on an Essex accent...Click to expand...
> 
> Essex accents are 'well good' Molly:thumbup: We go 'dan tan' (down town) at the weekends to see our mates and it's always 'loike a right fukkin larf' (good fun) even if there's always 'some fukkin geezer who fukks us off' (someone who upsets us) and if we don't want to do something then 'we ain't gonna do it!'
> 
> But I've lost touch somewhat:shrug: Crunch might know some more elegant turns of phrase, she's bordering Essex:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We need April too..isn't April "proppa Essex"?Click to expand...

yeah I fink she is


----------



## Crunchie

Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol

Do you mean sahhhhf east lahndahn?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I am originally from here, Peterborough. I lived briefly in London for about 18 months in my early 20s but that's it.

Oddly enough I was going to say maybe you were from further South, but I don't suppose 18 months would make a significant difference to you? I must just not be very familiar with P'boro accents.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Trin :wave:
> 
> Glad you're cheery today - me and April are too I think - something is the air :thumbup:
> 
> Lol, I'd hazard that one of your cold, rainy Durban days would be tropical to us in the UK! :haha: Sounds like you had some lovely family time though which is worth it's weight in gold eh?
> 
> Loving Tarquin's costume changes :haha: Maybe he's going to be a theatre luvvy? :winkwink:
> 
> Have a great day!

I always joke with DH that when we're bundled up in blankets, you girls would be swanning around in bikinis :rofl: 

I always said that if I couldn't have a girl I could at least have a gay boy. Darren (my gay friend) thinks I may have my way :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> Oh *Trin* that's just so beautiful and your card got me seriously bawling:cry: Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou:hugs: I LOVE THE BIRDS AND I'VE HUNG THEM ON MY STUDIO DOOR ALREADY FOR ALL TO SEE!
> *
> Oh my oh my Thankyou! *
> 
> Pics coming up soon........................

I'm so glad you like it :hugs: I love that something made in my city is now hanging in your house :cloud9: Oh, and I always sing Bob Marley's 3 little birds when I think of it :haha:



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I also had a Blackberry Curve and I enjoyed it for about the first six months, but it started getting really buggy and had a lot of problems. It would restart whenever, and freeze all the time and it was really slow. I took it to the carrier, but they were not able to do anything for me. I wouldn't ever get another Blackberry. I have a Windows Phone 7 now and I do like it, but my parents have Android phones and I think I like those even better. Really nice UI and they run very fast. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been wondering about the android phones. :-k Do they have a good camera function? More often than not my camera phone is the closest thing to me when I want to take a picture so it's a bit important to me. My curve shuts down too... really makes me mad. I can't tell you how many times it's wiped out my media card and I've lost all my pictures. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I REALLY love my BB Torch. It has a 5 megapixel camera and I nuv it! I know lots of people who moan about the curve but DH has the new Bold and he loves it. Same camera
Of course, the BBM feature is the biggest draw. Cut our phone bills by half



Mollykins said:


> Is it really expensive to get your hair straightened? I think I am going to look into it. Your little Tarquin seems like such the comedian! How fun is that?! :)
> 
> Enjoy your sun today my cheery SA friend. :hugs:

At most hairdressers it's anywhere from R1000 to R2000 but mine charges R380. he's in a poor area and can't charge as much as the fancy-schmancy salons



poas said:


> Me too :( I don't think they'l let me record it either as it's not a private one like Clare's.
> I am trying to be positive for Eds sake as he is really low too,but I am feeling very sorry for myself as it looks like I am never going to have that 'scan with partner' magical moment.
> Pah, I'm sure its overrated anyway?!

So sorry sweetie :hugs: That sucks :growlmad:



kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Iona sees dead people :shock:
> 
> :awww::awww::awww: She's such a cutie:hugs:
> 
> I guess you won't get to see her much?:shrug: With my first niece and nephew I was an ever present Auntie, babysitting practically every night while my sis went out boogie woogying\\:D/ But her 3rd baby, 11yrs later and me living in France, I hardly see:shrug: I know her far less well than the first 2. It's sad really but one of those things, plus you can imagine my sister's response when I invite them over to visit:nope: My mum said she's going to bring my little niece over one day soon though:thumbup: And I'm off to the UK soon too:happydance: Must book a ticket this week!Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. If it wasn't for the wonders of webcam we wouldn't really get to see her at all. If I wasn't pregnant myself, I'd be over in Canada right now!!!!!! How do you avoid becoming a stranger B? It breaks my heart that I won't really know her and she won't know us either :nope:
> 
> Ooo yeah, your trip to the UK approacheth...you still want to try to rendezvous??Click to expand...

She is SOOO cute Kit! DH's brothers live in China and Belgium. We Skype them and the boys get to chat. When they come over here they get to be the rich foreign uncles who bring exotic wares and tales. Funny story: DH's older brother's wife's name is Cecile. We kept telling Ch'ien that Paul was bringing Cecile to meet us. When he got off the plane, Ch'ien was so sulky and eventually I asked why and he said "He didn't bring the seal!" :rofl:



HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Me too it's a terrifying thought but you only live once and sometimes you do just have to take the bull between the horns:shrug: I dream of meeting you all, and at the same time think, "but what if they hate me in real life:cry:" but I've been so surprised already at the richness of the friendship I've felt on this thread that I wonder if I may just be surprised once again if I can meet any of you, and share a wonderful moment together:flower: I've stopped being afraid of people like myself :sulk:Click to expand...

I'd be terrified of meeting you all :shock: but I'd love to. 

And if anyone has a laughable accent it would be me!!! :blush:



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'd be worried to meet you all in person... B makes fun of American accents. :shock: I would just be very quiet... say not a word. :-$
> 
> Ahhh, I'd like to think someday we will meet. It's actually a small world really. Also, I have spoken to you all in my head...what I mean is as well as a visual in my head of each of you, I "hear" your voice when I read your posts - does that sound like I'm barking mad?? :fool: In my head, you are a well spoken American lady with quite a soothing voice. I hope to find out if I'm right one day :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh Kit, I 'hear' you all too!!! I nuv your Scots accent the best :thumbup: And B sounds like Audrey Hepburn in my head.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol
> 
> Do you mean sahhhhf east lahndahn?Click to expand...

Shit ... Moving to leafy Bromley has made me forget my roots !!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hehe, I love all the accent talk! Funny, I was going to link you guys a video and ask you to tell me what region Adele (the singer) is from based on her accent - but I though you all might think I was crazy, so I didn't. Now I see I wouldn't have been crazy at all!

Here in Washington we've got absolutely no accent. Plain old monotone. The old farts and hillbillies do use the term 'warsh', though, as Molly said. But, I really think we've got the most boring accent. Like, the lack of an accent. Like white compared to color. BORING!

I wish I could come meet you all in London!! When I come visit Europe in several years time, can I come stay at all your houses? You can meet my dishy DH! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol

Yeeeeeah come on love, you can joyne us:hugs: If I'd married my Ex-Ex (which I nearly did!) I'd be from Sahfff east Lahhhndun too:haha: 'Twas a Bromley man!!:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Big drama and sadness today :cry:

My mom's maid showed up at my work. Her son has just started working for me cleaning the animals and doing the garden. She said he'd done something really really bad and was hiding in my garage crying :shock:
Turns out he'd left the gate to Alice's enclosure open and the dogs got in and killed a chicken and Tarquin's bunny Gogo :cry:
It's so sad losing a pet but when your children's pets die it's too much :cry: Toine didn't want to come in whne it got dark because he needed more time with Gogo to say goodbye :sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol
> 
> Do you mean sahhhhf east lahndahn?Click to expand...

Oh Molly..I can only imagine what you're making of this :haha: Luckily, although I'm effectively a foreigner, I have seen Eastenders :winkwink: which is a TV programme where lots of people speak like this!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hehe, I love all the accent talk! Funny, I was going to link you guys a video and ask you to tell me what region Adele (the singer) is from based on her accent - but I though you all might think I was crazy, so I didn't. Now I see I wouldn't have been crazy at all!
> 
> Here in Washington we've got absolutely no accent. Plain old monotone. The old farts and hillbillies do use the term 'warsh', though, as Molly said. But, I really think we've got the most boring accent. Like, the lack of an accent. Like white compared to color. BORING!
> 
> I wish I could come meet you all in London!! When I come visit Europe in several years time, can I come stay at all your houses? You can meet my dishy DH! :haha:

Open house chez moi for all in possession of a Turtle Passport. I will make the passports ASAP! You may have to E mail me passport photos:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol
> 
> Do you mean sahhhhf east lahndahn?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Molly..I can only imagine what you're making of this :haha: Luckily, although I'm effectively a foreigner, I have seen Eastenders :winkwink: which is a TV programme where lots of people speak like this!Click to expand...

:haha: I'm following well and sitting back, enjoying the read. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol
> 
> Do you mean sahhhhf east lahndahn?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Molly..I can only imagine what you're making of this :haha: Luckily, although I'm effectively a foreigner, I have seen Eastenders :winkwink: which is a TV programme where lots of people speak like this!Click to expand...

At work I have to mask my true accent .... At home I can be as common as muck ....RICKY !!! That will only make sense to eastender fans !


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hehe, I love all the accent talk! Funny, I was going to link you guys a video and ask you to tell me what region Adele (the singer) is from based on her accent - but I though you all might think I was crazy, so I didn't. Now I see I wouldn't have been crazy at all!
> 
> Here in Washington we've got absolutely no accent. Plain old monotone. The old farts and hillbillies do use the term 'warsh', though, as Molly said. But, I really think we've got the most boring accent. Like, the lack of an accent. Like white compared to color. BORING!
> 
> I wish I could come meet you all in London!! When I come visit Europe in several years time, can I come stay at all your houses? You can meet my dishy DH! :haha:
> 
> Open house chez moi for all in possession of a Turtle Passport. I will make the passports ASAP! You may have to E mail me passport photos:haha:Click to expand...

Oh, yay! I took five years of French in high school and college and so I've always wanted to go... Plus, I love cheese and bread! And my favorite flower is lavender... :)Too bad I don't care so much for wine... :shrug: But, DH loves it! I want to make my spare bathroom a French theme. :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol
> 
> Yeeeeeah come on love, you can joyne us:hugs: If I'd married my Ex-Ex (which I nearly did!) I'd be from Sahfff east Lahhhndun too:haha: 'Twas a Bromley man!!:rofl:Click to expand...

That would mean we would have been related !!!!! Lol... I only moved here when my slightly posh husband suggested it .....


----------



## Crunchie

Oh trin ! I am so sorry xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Do you all know Jamie Oliver? I used to watch his show "The Naked Chef" back when he was young (and so was I - I stared watching it when I was 13 or 14) and I was sooo in love with him and his adorable accent. What accent does he have?


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, so sorry about the chicken and poor bunny!! How sad! :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin! So sad!! :hugs: to Toine.


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Do you all know Jamie Oliver? I used to watch his show "The Naked Chef" back when he was young (and so was I - I stared watching it when I was 13 or 14) and I was sooo in love with him and his adorable accent. What accent does he have?

Oh luna .... I have his cook books - he is from Essex !!!! X


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hehe, I love all the accent talk! Funny, I was going to link you guys a video and ask you to tell me what region Adele (the singer) is from based on her accent - but I though you all might think I was crazy, so I didn't. Now I see I wouldn't have been crazy at all!
> 
> Here in Washington we've got absolutely no accent. Plain old monotone. The old farts and hillbillies do use the term 'warsh', though, as Molly said. But, I really think we've got the most boring accent. Like, the lack of an accent. Like white compared to color. BORING!
> 
> I wish I could come meet you all in London!! When I come visit Europe in several years time, can I come stay at all your houses? You can meet my dishy DH! :haha:

Adele is a true cockney I think - I've heard her in interviews and I think that's how she sounds to me :shrug:

Yes Luna...please do come to stay on your UK tour :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Do you all know Jamie Oliver? I used to watch his show "The Naked Chef" back when he was young (and so was I - I stared watching it when I was 13 or 14) and I was sooo in love with him and his adorable accent. What accent does he have?
> 
> Oh luna .... I have his cook books - he is from Essex !!!! XClick to expand...

I have his cook books, too :cloud9:
He used to be so cute to me - but now he's all married with kids and a bit squishier and I'm a bit older and I don't think he's so cute anymore. So his is an 'Essex Accent', then?

Lovely jubbly! I used to say that all the time because he did :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hehe, I love all the accent talk! Funny, I was going to link you guys a video and ask you to tell me what region Adele (the singer) is from based on her accent - but I though you all might think I was crazy, so I didn't. Now I see I wouldn't have been crazy at all!
> 
> Here in Washington we've got absolutely no accent. Plain old monotone. The old farts and hillbillies do use the term 'warsh', though, as Molly said. But, I really think we've got the most boring accent. Like, the lack of an accent. Like white compared to color. BORING!
> 
> I wish I could come meet you all in London!! When I come visit Europe in several years time, can I come stay at all your houses? You can meet my dishy DH! :haha:
> 
> Adele is a true cockney I think - I've heard her in interviews and I think that's how she sounds to me :shrug:
> 
> Yes Luna...please do come to stay on your UK tour :thumbup:Click to expand...

True Cockney, eh? That's a new one for me! I really love her singing :cloud9: It's all I've been listening to lately!

I'll be right over, Kit!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in .... I am from south east lahndahn........lol
> 
> Do you mean sahhhhf east lahndahn?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Molly..I can only imagine what you're making of this :haha: Luckily, although I'm effectively a foreigner, I have seen Eastenders :winkwink: which is a TV programme where lots of people speak like this!Click to expand...
> 
> At work I have to mask my true accent .... At home I can be as common as muck ....RICKY !!! That will only make sense to eastender fans !Click to expand...

To be honest, my accent has most likely softened since I moved South although noone has ever said they couldn't understand me. I do a lot of public speaking without any issues :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

My Fair Lady... fav of mine years ago.


----------



## Mollykins

I think Gerard Butler is dreamy. :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TRIN! Firstly, thanks for the mammoth multi-post...I laughed out loud at the Cecile story :rofl:

Secondly, how horrid what has happened to the chicken and the bunny :cry: How old was the son of your maid? Poor Toine :cry: I take it it was your guard dogs that got hold of the animals? I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Well, I need to go get my grocery shopping done. I'll be back later, but I suspect you'll all be fast asleep!

I have a picture or two to share later!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hehe, I love all the accent talk! Funny, I was going to link you guys a video and ask you to tell me what region Adele (the singer) is from based on her accent - but I though you all might think I was crazy, so I didn't. Now I see I wouldn't have been crazy at all!
> 
> Here in Washington we've got absolutely no accent. Plain old monotone. The old farts and hillbillies do use the term 'warsh', though, as Molly said. But, I really think we've got the most boring accent. Like, the lack of an accent. Like white compared to color. BORING!
> 
> I wish I could come meet you all in London!! When I come visit Europe in several years time, can I come stay at all your houses? You can meet my dishy DH! :haha:

DH has an interview with Adele on his ipod, she sounds quite Cockney London/Essex to me, but I don't know where she's actually from. And you will totally have an American accent to me, since I too consider myself 'accent neutral' but the English version:haha:

EDIT- when Adele sings I don't hear her accent and I love her songs although they remind me of 2 miscarriages now so I've been avoiding them:sulk:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Eeeps, my accent would be dangerous around you girls....i'm from Barnsley in South Yorkshire so mine is very thick and i speak very quickly...i better bring a translator! though i can speak slowly because i have american friends on xbox live who i have to speak slower for :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My Fair Lady... fav of mine years ago.

Love that film :cloud9: So if you followed all of that then you'd have no problems meeting the Essex girls :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly me too. :cloud9: delish! I wouldn't kick him out of bed :nope: I might kick my oh out of Gerard were to stop by though :haha:

I'm gonna represent. I'm from the north :haha: we say 'up' town! And our vowels are really pronounced. I had accent banter today when I was darn sarf! The like it when I said 'stuck'... I can't fink what else we say :shrug:. You ever watched Fraser? 

Luna you are basically an honorary Brit - adele has some good stuff out at the mo and have you heard her first album? Worth a listen if not :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My Fair Lady... fav of mine years ago.
> 
> Love that film :cloud9: So if you followed all of that then you'd have no problems meeting the Essex girls :haha:Click to expand...

I wonder if I only follow it because of how much I watched it. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly me too. :cloud9: delish! I wouldn't kick him out of bed :nope: I might kick my oh out of Gerard were to stop by though :haha:
> 
> I'm gonna represent. I'm from the north :haha: we say 'up' town! And our vowels are really pronounced. I had accent banter today when I was darn sarf! The like it when I said 'stuck'... I can't fink what else we say :shrug:. You ever watched Fraser?
> 
> Luna you are basically an honorary Brit - adele has some good stuff out at the mo and have you heard her first album? Worth a listen if not :thumbup:

I may kick my OH out of bed too yeah! :haha: "No no hon, naught a thing to worry about! We are just going to discuss politics... and chemistry.... mmm... and anatomy..." :blush: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge! I was waiting for you! To represent the northerners innit?!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I love Adele... I was also turned onto Duffy by my Aunt when she was living in Germany. :thumbup: Wait... where is she from?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Eeeps, my accent would be dangerous around you girls....i'm from Barnsley in South Yorkshire so mine is very thick and i speak very quickly...i better bring a translator! though i can speak slowly because i have american friends on xbox live who i have to speak slower for :haha:

I have friends from Hull which I know isn't exactly the same as your accent but similar. I remember my friend's OH telling me a story about a building that had been made entirely out of "old clogs" - I was amazed :shock: and then I found out he was actually saying the building was made out of "oak logs" :haha: We still laugh about this years later!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TRIN! Firstly, thanks for the mammoth multi-post...I laughed out loud at the Cecile story :rofl:
> 
> Secondly, how horrid what has happened to the chicken and the bunny :cry: How old was the son of your maid? Poor Toine :cry: I take it it was your guard dogs that got hold of the animals? I'm sorry :hugs:

I'm quite the multiposter now :amartass: It's my new skill :haha:

He's 23 years old. Such a sad story: she has been working for my mom for a few years a couple of times a week. Whne her son came for the interview, I gave her a lift back to my mom's house and we were chatting. She's lived in a squatter camp since the 94 elections, had 5 children but all except Eric, the son, have died. She's not voting in the upcoming elections because she says since 94 they've been waiting for taps in the squatter camp and they still don't have any. I suggested that she votes fro someone other than the ANC but she said no, she just won't vote because nobody means what they say. I understand the ANC loyalty and that avote for someone else is a vote against them, but I'd hate to feel that helpless

Yep, it was our pack. I don't know who. I suspect Morrigan (Tarquin's dog) and Zeus (the Rottie - they're like a delinquent tag team when it comes to the other animals and I'm not home).

In a surprising turn of events, Miss Alice has become the hero of teh day because she apparently chased the dogs out and saved the other animals. Not sure how true that is but as long as she comes out looking good, that's the main thing


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Do you all know Jamie Oliver? I used to watch his show "The Naked Chef" back when he was young (and so was I - I stared watching it when I was 13 or 14) and I was sooo in love with him and his adorable accent. What accent does he have?

Chancer:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I don't think I really have much of a regional accent, both my sister and I have just nice rounded general English accents bc we're quite well spoken. That sounds really snobby and I don't mean it like that, but we are fairly region-neutral.

When I was working in Michigan I once had to shout "Bob! stop throwing rocks!" to a kid who was playing in the lake and throwing stones and omg the whole camp fell about laughing at my accent!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I love Adele... I was also turned onto Duffy by my Aunt when she was living in Germany. :thumbup: Wait... where is she from?

Duffy?? She's Welsh isn't she? That's a whole other conversation :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly me too. :cloud9: delish! I wouldn't kick him out of bed :nope: I might kick my oh out of Gerard were to stop by though :haha:
> 
> I'm gonna represent. I'm from the north :haha: we say 'up' town! And our vowels are really pronounced. I had accent banter today when I was darn sarf! The like it when I said 'stuck'... I can't fink what else we say :shrug:. You ever watched Fraser?
> 
> Luna you are basically an honorary Brit - adele has some good stuff out at the mo and have you heard her first album? Worth a listen if not :thumbup:

Are you like Daphne? ARe you a little bit psychic? :rofl: I loved her


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! Firstly, thanks for the mammoth multi-post...I laughed out loud at the Cecile story :rofl:
> 
> Secondly, how horrid what has happened to the chicken and the bunny :cry: How old was the son of your maid? Poor Toine :cry: I take it it was your guard dogs that got hold of the animals? I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> I'm quite the multiposter now :amartass: It's my new skill :haha:
> 
> He's 23 years old. Such a sad story: she has been working for my mom for a few years a couple of times a week. Whne her son came for the interview, I gave her a lift back to my mom's house and we were chatting. She's lived in a squatter camp since the 94 elections, had 5 children but all except Eric, the son, have died. She's not voting in the upcoming elections because she says since 94 they've been waiting for taps in the squatter camp and they still don't have any. I suggested that she votes fro someone other than the ANC but she said no, she just won't vote because nobody means what they say. I understand the ANC loyalty and that avote for someone else is a vote against them, but I'd hate to feel that helpless
> 
> Yep, it was our pack. I don't know who. I suspect Morrigan (Tarquin's dog) and Zeus (the Rottie - they're like a delinquent tag team when it comes to the other animals and I'm not home).
> 
> In a surprising turn of events, Miss Alice has become the hero of teh day because she apparently chased the dogs out and saved the other animals. Not sure how true that is but as long as she comes out looking good, that's the main thingClick to expand...

So sad and frustrating isn't it? I would hate to feel that helpless as well. :nope:

I would like to believe that mighty Alice came running in to save the day. :smug: Such a wonder-piggy. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- I love Adele... I was also turned onto Duffy by my Aunt when she was living in Germany. :thumbup: Wait... where is she from?
> 
> Duffy?? She's Welsh isn't she? That's a whole other conversation :haha:Click to expand...

Uh-oh. :-$


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Big drama and sadness today :cry:
> 
> My mom's maid showed up at my work. Her son has just started working for me cleaning the animals and doing the garden. She said he'd done something really really bad and was hiding in my garage crying :shock:
> Turns out he'd left the gate to Alice's enclosure open and the dogs got in and killed a chicken and Tarquin's bunny Gogo :cry:
> It's so sad losing a pet but when your children's pets die it's too much :cry: Toine didn't want to come in whne it got dark because he needed more time with Gogo to say goodbye :sad2:

Oh no I missed this post,that's so sad:cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Kit I don't think I really have much of a regional accent, both my sister and I have just nice rounded general English accents bc we're quite well spoken. That sounds really snobby and I don't mean it like that, but we are fairly region-neutral.
> 
> When I was working in Michigan I once had to shout "Bob! stop throwing rocks!" to a kid who was playing in the lake and throwing stones and omg the whole camp fell about laughing at my accent!

I went to a private school and I ALWAYS got asked if I came from the UK. I said "no, I just speak proper English' :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! Firstly, thanks for the mammoth multi-post...I laughed out loud at the Cecile story :rofl:
> 
> Secondly, how horrid what has happened to the chicken and the bunny :cry: How old was the son of your maid? Poor Toine :cry: I take it it was your guard dogs that got hold of the animals? I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> I'm quite the multiposter now :amartass: It's my new skill :haha:
> 
> He's 23 years old. Such a sad story: she has been working for my mom for a few years a couple of times a week. Whne her son came for the interview, I gave her a lift back to my mom's house and we were chatting. She's lived in a squatter camp since the 94 elections, had 5 children but all except Eric, the son, have died. She's not voting in the upcoming elections because she says since 94 they've been waiting for taps in the squatter camp and they still don't have any. I suggested that she votes fro someone other than the ANC but she said no, she just won't vote because nobody means what they say. I understand the ANC loyalty and that avote for someone else is a vote against them, but I'd hate to feel that helpless
> 
> Yep, it was our pack. I don't know who. I suspect Morrigan (Tarquin's dog) and Zeus (the Rottie - they're like a delinquent tag team when it comes to the other animals and I'm not home).
> 
> In a surprising turn of events, Miss Alice has become the hero of teh day because she apparently chased the dogs out and saved the other animals. Not sure how true that is but as long as she comes out looking good, that's the main thingClick to expand...

Wow...Superquattromom has a super piggle :happydance: :thumbup: I hope Toine's ok..and you too of course :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit I don't think I really have much of a regional accent, both my sister and I have just nice rounded general English accents bc we're quite well spoken. That sounds really snobby and I don't mean it like that, but we are fairly region-neutral.
> 
> When I was working in Michigan I once had to shout "Bob! stop throwing rocks!" to a kid who was playing in the lake and throwing stones and omg the whole camp fell about laughing at my accent!

That was a bit mean! You do however sound very much like I thought you would :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Do you all know Jamie Oliver? I used to watch his show "The Naked Chef" back when he was young (and so was I - I stared watching it when I was 13 or 14) and I was sooo in love with him and his adorable accent. What accent does he have?
> 
> Oh luna .... I have his cook books - he is from Essex !!!! XClick to expand...
> 
> I have his cook books, too :cloud9:
> He used to be so cute to me - but now he's all married with kids and a bit squishier and I'm a bit older and I don't think he's so cute anymore. So his is an 'Essex Accent', then?
> 
> Lovely jubbly! I used to say that all the time because he did :haha:Click to expand...

Kit I've developed your Luna interpretation problem, I just read that first line of hers as 'Cock Books':shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit I don't think I really have much of a regional accent, both my sister and I have just nice rounded general English accents bc we're quite well spoken. That sounds really snobby and I don't mean it like that, but we are fairly region-neutral.
> 
> When I was working in Michigan I once had to shout "Bob! stop throwing rocks!" to a kid who was playing in the lake and throwing stones and omg the whole camp fell about laughing at my accent!
> 
> That was a bit mean! You do however sound very much like I thought you would :thumbup:Click to expand...

From the circumstances of my life I've ended up sounding like Sarachka:haha:Not posh, not common! I'll find a video with me talking to LO tomorrow and post:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:
 

> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Do you all know Jamie Oliver? I used to watch his show "The Naked Chef" back when he was young (and so was I - I stared watching it when I was 13 or 14) and I was sooo in love with him and his adorable accent. What accent does he have?
> 
> Oh luna .... I have his cook books - he is from Essex !!!! XClick to expand...
> 
> I have his cook books, too :cloud9:
> He used to be so cute to me - but now he's all married with kids and a bit squishier and I'm a bit older and I don't think he's so cute anymore. So his is an 'Essex Accent', then?
> 
> Lovely jubbly! I used to say that all the time because he did :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit I've developed your Luna interpretation problem, I just read that first line of hers as 'Cock Books':shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmm did Jamie do any cock books?? "How to cook with cock" or such like? :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im off on Holiday tommorow to the beautiful Island of Rhodes(Greece)
Chat to you all in 12 days :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Have fun Clare! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i believe Crunchie you are from 'sarfff Landan' lol like sarffend?!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im off on Holiday tommorow to the beautiful Island of Rhodes(Greece)
> Chat to you all in 12 days :yipee:

Have a fab time Clare!! I thought you had another day of work so that's even better!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poofucks I have to go to bed. If anyone wants to Skype me sometime they're welcome to, then they get to hear my voice AND GET TO SEE HOLLYPOP LIVE!!!:happydance:
Nighty night all, and a special goodnight and another thankyou to *Trin*. My DH loves your gift too, and sat down with his boys when he came in from work and explained where South Africa was and that I had a friend there. He was very proud:awww: 

I nuv you all:kiss: Sleepy tight tights:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im off on Holiday tommorow to the beautiful Island of Rhodes(Greece)
> Chat to you all in 12 days :yipee:
> 
> Have a fab time Clare!! I thought you had another day of work so that's even better!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

So did i :rofl: My boss said take tommorow off i was looking rather worn out x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! Firstly, thanks for the mammoth multi-post...I laughed out loud at the Cecile story :rofl:
> 
> Secondly, how horrid what has happened to the chicken and the bunny :cry: How old was the son of your maid? Poor Toine :cry: I take it it was your guard dogs that got hold of the animals? I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> I'm quite the multiposter now :amartass: It's my new skill :haha:
> 
> He's 23 years old. Such a sad story: she has been working for my mom for a few years a couple of times a week. Whne her son came for the interview, I gave her a lift back to my mom's house and we were chatting. She's lived in a squatter camp since the 94 elections, had 5 children but all except Eric, the son, have died. She's not voting in the upcoming elections because she says since 94 they've been waiting for taps in the squatter camp and they still don't have any. I suggested that she votes fro someone other than the ANC but she said no, she just won't vote because nobody means what they say. I understand the ANC loyalty and that avote for someone else is a vote against them, but I'd hate to feel that helpless
> 
> Yep, it was our pack. I don't know who. I suspect Morrigan (Tarquin's dog) and Zeus (the Rottie - they're like a delinquent tag team when it comes to the other animals and I'm not home).
> 
> In a surprising turn of events, Miss Alice has become the hero of teh day because she apparently chased the dogs out and saved the other animals. Not sure how true that is but as long as she comes out looking good, that's the main thingClick to expand...
> 
> Wow...Superquattromom has a super piggle :happydance: :thumbup: I hope Toine's ok..and you too of course :hugs:Click to expand...

He's ok. It was Tarquin's bunny and Tarq's favourite chicken (she looked like a skegzie - from Dark Crystal - we rescued her from a battery farm and she was odd) but Toine is really very sensitive under all the BS
There's always a sense of betrayal when the dogs do something like that


----------



## kit_cat

Night night B...sleep well m'love :flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

good night Holly! sleep well, i will get skype when we get new laptop! this one will die if i tried it now lol. 

have fun Clare enjoy and relax x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Poofucks I have to go to bed. If anyone wants to Skype me sometime they're welcome to, then they get to hear my voice AND GET TO SEE HOLLYPOP LIVE!!!:happydance:
> Nighty night all, and a special goodnight and another thankyou to *Trin*. My DH loves your gift too, and sat down with his boys when he came in from work and explained where South Africa was and that I had a friend there. He was very proud:awww:
> 
> I nuv you all:kiss: Sleepy tight tights:hugs:

Oh the eyes they leaketh much :cry::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Nighty night turtle nuvs
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! Firstly, thanks for the mammoth multi-post...I laughed out loud at the Cecile story :rofl:
> 
> Secondly, how horrid what has happened to the chicken and the bunny :cry: How old was the son of your maid? Poor Toine :cry: I take it it was your guard dogs that got hold of the animals? I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> I'm quite the multiposter now :amartass: It's my new skill :haha:
> 
> He's 23 years old. Such a sad story: she has been working for my mom for a few years a couple of times a week. Whne her son came for the interview, I gave her a lift back to my mom's house and we were chatting. She's lived in a squatter camp since the 94 elections, had 5 children but all except Eric, the son, have died. She's not voting in the upcoming elections because she says since 94 they've been waiting for taps in the squatter camp and they still don't have any. I suggested that she votes fro someone other than the ANC but she said no, she just won't vote because nobody means what they say. I understand the ANC loyalty and that avote for someone else is a vote against them, but I'd hate to feel that helpless
> 
> Yep, it was our pack. I don't know who. I suspect Morrigan (Tarquin's dog) and Zeus (the Rottie - they're like a delinquent tag team when it comes to the other animals and I'm not home).
> 
> In a surprising turn of events, Miss Alice has become the hero of teh day because she apparently chased the dogs out and saved the other animals. Not sure how true that is but as long as she comes out looking good, that's the main thingClick to expand...
> 
> Wow...Superquattromom has a super piggle :happydance: :thumbup: I hope Toine's ok..and you too of course :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He's ok. It was Tarquin's bunny and Tarq's favourite chicken (she looked like a skegzie - from Dark Crystal - we rescued her from a battery farm and she was odd) but Toine is really very sensitive under all the BS
> There's always a sense of betrayal when the dogs do something like thatClick to expand...

Yes, I imagine you would feel like they'd let you down but I suppose at the end of the day, they're dogs and that's kind of natural behaviour - also you need them to keep an edge to keep you all safe and sound maybe? It might be hard to have it both ways...but I'm no expert :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin...you'll be glad to say goodbye to today and tomorrow will be brighter :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Everyone is off to sleep... goodnight! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

I have nearly a whole other half way to go and only have 4 fruity veggies left. I feel jipped. *pout*


----------



## kit_cat

Yep, me too Molls...time for some Percy love :winkwink:

Have a great day over the pond :flower:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poas

Goodnight people!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have nearly a whole other half way to go and only have 4 fruity veggies left. I feel jipped. *pout*

Oh I know the feeling only too well Molly...I mean, how long should one be reasonably expected to carry a squash in their tum?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight all. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have nearly a whole other half way to go and only have 4 fruity veggies left. I feel jipped. *pout*
> 
> Oh I know the feeling only too well Molly...I mean, how long should one be reasonably expected to carry a squash in their tum?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Apparently far too long... you better go cuddle up with Percival. He'll make you forget. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh well poobums! There is 8 more posts til the next thousandths post and everyone is off to bed! I don't want it! :hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly me too. :cloud9: delish! I wouldn't kick him out of bed :nope: I might kick my oh out of Gerard were to stop by though :haha:
> 
> I'm gonna represent. I'm from the north :haha: we say 'up' town! And our vowels are really pronounced. I had accent banter today when I was darn sarf! The like it when I said 'stuck'... I can't fink what else we say :shrug:. You ever watched Fraser?
> 
> Luna you are basically an honorary Brit - adele has some good stuff out at the mo and have you heard her first album? Worth a listen if not :thumbup:
> 
> Are you like Daphne? ARe you a little bit psychic? :rofl: I loved herClick to expand...

Aha. She is by far the best one in it and yes I reck


----------



## firstbaby25

(stupid) phone me and B had that whole telepathy thing going on yesterday - I could be :rofl: She's supposed to be from Manchester she isn't anything like it to me but I guess that that's your springboard for what I sound like!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night sleepy turtles. May your dreams be sweet and the morrow be merry :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare- have a lovely time and look after you. I've been to Rhodes t'was dreamy and hot and the sand was White. I'm wel jel, want another holiday :brat: :brat:

Still on the road...


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles!!!!!!!! I am resting on the couch waiting for DH to come home. I should start cooking soon but I am so tired from my day.


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight everyone x


----------



## addie25

Good nt :sleep: well


----------



## x-ginge-x

Everyone has gone to bed :shrug:

EDIT: :shock: I got the 000 Post :O
 I Hereby dedicate this post to every single turtle on this thread because!

Sarachka- because your cards are beautiful and your rather entertaining when drunk :haha:

Hollymonkey - because your little girl is absolutely gorgeous and you WILL have an "oops" baby i'm sure of it :flower:

Molly - because without you this thread wouldn't exist and I wouldn't have all my wonderful turtle friends you deserve your Leo and your girls are beautiful!

Kit - because your bedrooms are gorgeous and you were the first :bfp: on this thread and you put a smile on all out faces and you only have 8 WEEKS LEFT :happydance:

MummyApril - because your such a busy, lively turtle and you never ever stop, your always on the go!

Jayne - your the most determined turtle out of us all and I know you will get your :bfp: soon and you darn well deserve it

Luna- because your another creative turtle and your ideas are fantastic, your also the most hippy turtle on this thread and I love your use of all things natural :) :hugs:

Trin - because you really are a supermom with all your knowledge and wisdom! and I would love to come and see your menagerie of animals and come volunteer to help and fundraise as much as I could! Your boys are also lovely (even if the middle is occasionally naughty - not his fault I know) and I want an esme!!

Addie - because your such a brave turtle I couldn't have done what you had to and I think no person should have to go through what you have your such a strong turtle and YAY! for IVF and I hope everything goes swimmingly :happydance:

LittleSpy- even though your a quiet turtle and your carrying the known :pink: next generation turtle we nuv all nuv you so much!!!

Rachel - another :blue: baby and your also a very busy turtle always on the go!

Moomin- where for art thou moomin :haha: because you randomly re appear with your massive posts full of fantastic news!!!

Babyhopes- because you were such a determined turtle even after your MC this was a rocky beginning would that video of your bubba sealed it all....you deserve your baby and well done for being so determined to get there

POAS- because you are such a lovely turtle and your always the one to comment and help people

To any and all the turtles I may have missed and to the silent ones too thats you KMTEEHOO without you girls on this thread it wouldn't be a thread at all...and hope were gossiping away in months to come and that one day we will get to meet each other and the bubbas we each will have! :hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss: to you all :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge got the post :yipee: I didn't want it... I seen a proper good storm and captured a fork of lightning on film...


----------



## Sarachka

Yay ginger I'm glad you got it


----------



## firstbaby25

Although I just got in and am shattered myself! So i bid you lovely turtles g'night :howdy: :sleep: well: :kiss:

Ginge I hope the 000 post brings you the beat luck in July :flower: :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Best*


----------



## firstbaby25

I wrecked my self :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks girls :) its a special post you all should take a look at it :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Back from grocery shopping! I did good and didn't buy a single item with wheat! :dance: I'm trying to get back to my gluten free diet now that the nausea is passing... though the gagging is not. I suspect that's pretty much all mental, now. Because I'm a nut case!!

Jaynie, yes I have Adele's first album. I've had it since it came out. It was a 'recommend' on my Zune Pass because I like Lily Allen :thumbup: And yes, I've got Duffy on my Zune, too!! :dance:

I just devowered a bowl of strawberries. YUM!
And I'm making salisbury steak and broccoli for dinner :dance:

And I found this recipe for orange cream popsicles. I'm SO making those!! I got a popsicle tray last month. :dance:

I'm going to go take some pictures for you all! 

We should all make videos saying hello so we can all see what our _accents _are like. I'll be the most boring one. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Ginge! Your post is so sweet!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Ginge. :cry: You absolutely owned that post. (My OH plays video games and says "owned" :haha: As far as I can tell, it's a good thing!) You are such a loving turtle. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Back from grocery shopping! I did good and didn't buy a single item with wheat! :dance: I'm trying to get back to my gluten free diet now that the nausea is passing... though the gagging is not. I suspect that's pretty much all mental, now. Because I'm a nut case!!
> 
> Jaynie, yes I have Adele's first album. I've had it since it came out. It was a 'recommend' on my Zune Pass because I like Lily Allen :thumbup: And yes, I've got Duffy on my Zune, too!! :dance:
> 
> I just devowered a bowl of strawberries. YUM!
> And I'm making salisbury steak and broccoli for dinner :dance:
> 
> And I found this recipe for orange cream popsicles. I'm SO making those!! I got a popsicle tray last month. :dance:
> 
> I'm going to go take some pictures for you all!
> 
> We should all make videos saying hello so we can all see what our _accents _are like. I'll be the most boring one. :thumbup:

It's not just mental lovey. You've been gagging for months now... your body has developed a habit. It'll pass though. :hugs: I had a yogurt, granola, with berries on top snack the other day... thought of you when I saw the strawberries. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Back from grocery shopping! I did good and didn't buy a single item with wheat! :dance: I'm trying to get back to my gluten free diet now that the nausea is passing... though the gagging is not. I suspect that's pretty much all mental, now. Because I'm a nut case!!
> 
> Jaynie, yes I have Adele's first album. I've had it since it came out. It was a 'recommend' on my Zune Pass because I like Lily Allen :thumbup: And yes, I've got Duffy on my Zune, too!! :dance:
> 
> I just devowered a bowl of strawberries. YUM!
> And I'm making salisbury steak and broccoli for dinner :dance:
> 
> And I found this recipe for orange cream popsicles. I'm SO making those!! I got a popsicle tray last month. :dance:
> 
> I'm going to go take some pictures for you all!
> 
> We should all make videos saying hello so we can all see what our _accents _are like. I'll be the most boring one. :thumbup:
> 
> It's not just mental lovey. You've been gagging for months now... your body has developed a habit. It'll pass though. :hugs: I had a yogurt, granola, with berries on top snack the other day... thought of you when I saw the strawberries. :flower:Click to expand...

It totally has developed into a habit... A horrible habit! I have this hate for my kitchen now and I worry it'll never pass! :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Back from grocery shopping! I did good and didn't buy a single item with wheat! :dance: I'm trying to get back to my gluten free diet now that the nausea is passing... though the gagging is not. I suspect that's pretty much all mental, now. Because I'm a nut case!!
> 
> Jaynie, yes I have Adele's first album. I've had it since it came out. It was a 'recommend' on my Zune Pass because I like Lily Allen :thumbup: And yes, I've got Duffy on my Zune, too!! :dance:
> 
> I just devowered a bowl of strawberries. YUM!
> And I'm making salisbury steak and broccoli for dinner :dance:
> 
> And I found this recipe for orange cream popsicles. I'm SO making those!! I got a popsicle tray last month. :dance:
> 
> I'm going to go take some pictures for you all!
> 
> We should all make videos saying hello so we can all see what our _accents _are like. I'll be the most boring one. :thumbup:
> 
> It's not just mental lovey. You've been gagging for months now... your body has developed a habit. It'll pass though. :hugs: I had a yogurt, granola, with berries on top snack the other day... thought of you when I saw the strawberries. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It totally has developed into a habit... A horrible habit! I have this hate for my kitchen now and I worry it'll never pass! :cry:Click to expand...

Oh you just wait until you get to about 20 weeks or so... your appetite will explode! You'll want to live in your kitchen with a Percival. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Back from grocery shopping! I did good and didn't buy a single item with wheat! :dance: I'm trying to get back to my gluten free diet now that the nausea is passing... though the gagging is not. I suspect that's pretty much all mental, now. Because I'm a nut case!!
> 
> Jaynie, yes I have Adele's first album. I've had it since it came out. It was a 'recommend' on my Zune Pass because I like Lily Allen :thumbup: And yes, I've got Duffy on my Zune, too!! :dance:
> 
> I just devowered a bowl of strawberries. YUM!
> And I'm making salisbury steak and broccoli for dinner :dance:
> 
> And I found this recipe for orange cream popsicles. I'm SO making those!! I got a popsicle tray last month. :dance:
> 
> I'm going to go take some pictures for you all!
> 
> We should all make videos saying hello so we can all see what our _accents _are like. I'll be the most boring one. :thumbup:
> 
> It's not just mental lovey. You've been gagging for months now... your body has developed a habit. It'll pass though. :hugs: I had a yogurt, granola, with berries on top snack the other day... thought of you when I saw the strawberries. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It totally has developed into a habit... A horrible habit! I have this hate for my kitchen now and I worry it'll never pass! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you just wait until you get to about 20 weeks or so... your appetite will explode! You'll want to live in your kitchen with a Percival. :haha:Click to expand...

I do hope so!! I really have no appetite these days. I have to remind myself to eat. I am feeling much better as far as the nausea goes, though! :thumbup:

I hope I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## LunaLady

Some pictures for you all!

This is my (messy) craft room! You can see I've got a cozy rocking chair in there (which will stay when this room becomes a nursery) and some cats, as well. :haha:

I have my sewing desk, and to the right of that is a tower of drawers - all FULL of fabric! I need to use it instead of buying more... shame on me!

And then my cutting desk with my rotary cutter and mat. I love that thing. Makes cutting go so quick!

Oh, and a cute little elephant I made yesterday! hehe!

And the last picture is of the (overflowing) box of baby stuff! Mostly all diapers. You can see the polka dot quilt my cousin made. The other side has sock monkeys. It's sooo cute! And a couple pairs of little pants I made. And on the floor in front is the LeSportSac like bag I'm thinking I might use as a diaper bag, if it's big enough.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1664.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1665.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1666.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1667.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crunchie

Luna - I would love to be so creative !!! Great pics


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! 

Poas - excited ???? I feel so nervous 

Ginge - lovely post xxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie and Poas have their scans today woohoo! Hope all goes well ladies :) xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

Very quick one to say;

FAB POST GINGE! I had sex last night, at about the time you were winning the post, so we shall see if you cast the 'oops' baby spell with it:dust: No idea if I'm O-ing or not though:haha:

Scan day!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 2 and a quarter hours to go FrenchTime! 3 and a quarter real time!!:happydance:

*Luna* lovely craft room:thumbup: and I agree those mats and cutters are fab, I have the cutter here but must recover my mat from my ex, I still have half a studio there, including my cutting mat:fool: And I have the same problem, more raw materials than finished products:blush: Not so much for fabric but for wool!! 

Sarrfend-on-sea, the place to be!:bunny: Longest pier in the world you know:smug:https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRBYkrmxpakDqeFz7UauX7mnXuAH8hoXKKUd0v82Q5wftCxe_8c


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear my big white lop-earred rabbit just fell from her 2nd storey cage in a rush to her breakfast bowl:wacko: She seems ok though for the mo:shrug: I hope there are no sequels. Poor waddit:awww:

:bunny:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lissy-Have a fab day! :happydance:

Id love to be creative im not good lol stickmen are my expertise :haha:

I have a bump pic to leave you with :haha:
13 wkshttps://img852.imageshack.us/img852/8950/13weeks.jpg

My bump looks like its shrunk but is more roundy lol
https://img151.imageshack.us/img151/992/14wks.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning my pretties :flower:

Blue skies and Mr Sun has his hat on so all is good here this fine Tuesday :thumbup:

I'm working from home again today :dance: so here's hoping nothing kicks off to change my plans! 

It's funny, but I thought bebe's movements were supposed to decrease from this stage on as there is less room for wiggling...not so with me as I have the wiggliest worm ever who just won't stop jumping around in there and judging by the strength of kicks, he/she has frankenfeet like our esteemed turtle friend - must have been that one night stand we had Crunchie :shock:

Anyhooooooo, I'm going to catch up although it looks like it went quiet last night after we stopped prattling about accents :winkwink::haha:

Fab Tuesday's for all!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Awwww Ginge, that was so kind of you to put that post together :kiss:

It's like an abridged version of the TA's - maybe you're next year's host :thumbup:

Thanks lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Some pictures for you all!
> 
> This is my (messy) craft room! You can see I've got a cozy rocking chair in there (which will stay when this room becomes a nursery) and some cats, as well. :haha:
> 
> I have my sewing desk, and to the right of that is a tower of drawers - all FULL of fabric! I need to use it instead of buying more... shame on me!
> 
> And then my cutting desk with my rotary cutter and mat. I love that thing. Makes cutting go so quick!
> 
> Oh, and a cute little elephant I made yesterday! hehe!
> 
> And the last picture is of the (overflowing) box of baby stuff! Mostly all diapers. You can see the polka dot quilt my cousin made. The other side has sock monkeys. It's sooo cute! And a couple pairs of little pants I made. And on the floor in front is the LeSportSac like bag I'm thinking I might use as a diaper bag, if it's big enough.

Luna...I love your craft room! It looks just like a craft room should..all interesting and full of stuff that I have no ideas what to do with :winkwink::haha:

I'm glad you're getting some respite from the voms if not the gagging. It will all pass soon and you'll be hungrier than ever!! :munch: You'll soon make friends with the kitchen as Molly said :haha:

Also, if any of us UK'ers were to hear you speak, we'd hear a very strong American accent from you I bet..not at all boring! I like American accents :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

what do u think Of me tummy?its shrunk but looks more bumpish :haha:


----------



## poas

Ginge-that was a lovely post :) 
Crunchie I am excited but a little sad too :shrug:
Clare...I can't see anything ther....Joking! Looks like you have your 'hardbit' now :)


----------



## mummyApril

I was meant to go to college today but feel like poo after not a good night sleep! I'm so going to fail :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Ginge-that was a lovely post :)
> Crunchie I am excited but a little sad too :shrug:
> Clare...I can't see anything ther....Joking! Looks like you have your 'hardbit' now :)

Big hugs hun x get lots of pics


----------



## TrinityMom

Ginge! What a beauteous post! Thank you sweets :kiss:

It's scan day!!!!:happydance: Can't wait!!! When you all thought of falling pregnant did you imagine an international group being 'with you' in the virtual sense at the scans :haha: I nuv us :haha:

April, you've probably said, but what are you studying?

Clare, Beautiful bump pics :cloud9: You're going to be a pregnant goddess on holiday in Greece (I am green with envy btw)

Luna, such a cutie pie elephant! Such a talented turtle :thumbup: And nice stash you have there

I had such a sweet patient today. People live such diverse and interesting and often tragic lives, that you'd never suspect if you just met them. I love my job. I get to really delve into other people and what makes them tick.

Happy Tuesday Turtles!


----------



## HollyMonkey

In French time it's Scan Time!:wohoo: In real time another hour to go!:wohoo:

Kit you never told me about you and Crunch? I miscarried all her babies, even their zygote feet were too big for my womb :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare I know nothing of such things but you could be retaining less water this week :shrug: our own Kit was a late popper and had quite the spread out flat bump like your pic :) you'll be fine :hugs:

Ginge that was a lovely post and just what I needed to get me back to me :yipee: like cause we missed the egg this month it played havoc with my head I suddenly thought that not trying meant I was infertile :dohh: and I could be but :shrug: gonna keep on going before I drag us through testing. How long did you wait for tests lover? Was it ages? Anyway, thanks :hug: I was a bit weepy reading it :cry: but in a good way. Such a sweet turtle :awww: 

I still haven't uploaded photos luna I'm wel jel. That space is all yours :shrug: what's a girl gotta do?!


----------



## mummyApril

im studying math Trin :/ i can probably do it if i cram it all in x


----------



## mummyApril

oohh i have an eggplant! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/emoticones-msn-elephant.gif Yes I forgot to say in my earlier post that the heffalump is adorable Luna :hugs:

Your bump looks splendiferous to me Clare:thumbup: Happy Holidays too:happydance:

Wonder how Hayley's getting on? Hard at work on the beach and by the pool I hope! Hmmm... I might go and sit in Holly's sand pit in the sun and imagine I'm on a hot beach:cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy scan day Lissy and crunch! Hope you manage to stay team yellow if that's what your heart desires and if not hope you tell us all asap :thumbup: photos and all! It's soooo exciting. 

Lissy :hugs: I know today isn't everything you wanted it to be but when you are there with bubbas heartbeat and little face on screen I really don't think you'll be that bothered. You are still going and that's important!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> In French time it's Scan Time!:wohoo: In real time another hour to go!:wohoo:
> 
> Kit you never told me about you and Crunch? I miscarried all her babies, even their zygote feet were too big for my womb :haha:

We're on the same time B! We're time twins :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right back to sewing, now LO's down for a nap it should be easier, she's been running circles this morning!

Catch you laters:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Happy scanning, sorry Ed's not there, but as Trin pointed out a gaggle of Turtles is:haha: (collective noun for turtles?:shrug:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In French time it's Scan Time!:wohoo: In real time another hour to go!:wohoo:
> 
> Kit you never told me about you and Crunch? I miscarried all her babies, even their zygote feet were too big for my womb :haha:
> 
> We're on the same time B! We're time twins :haha:Click to expand...

:friends: So far away and yet so near!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> im studying math Trin :/ i can probably do it if i cram it all in x

Oooh that is brave :amartass: I hated maths. But then I hated Physics and Chemistry and ended up teaching Science for 6 years and really loved it - everything in its place and reacting in a predictable way. Very neat and orderly....at school and early post-grad level anyway

We had crazy science teachers all through. In high school we had Dr Lang who was American and all 'aluminum' and americanisms :haha: I loved her. Then a teacher who used to get us to lie on our desks to get a different perspective. At varsity we had a crazy professor for chemistry - complete with mad eyebrows and a beard. Once, when we had student riots and all had to baracade the lab and hide under our desks, he stood at the door with a huge flask of sulphuric acid and threatened to maim anyone who tried to get in :haha:

There's a random ramble.....:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Clare I know nothing of such things but you could be retaining less water this week :shrug: our own Kit was a late popper and had quite the spread out flat bump like your pic :) you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> Ginge that was a lovely post and just what I needed to get me back to me :yipee: like cause we missed the egg this month it played havoc with my head I suddenly thought that not trying meant I was infertile :dohh: and I could be but :shrug: gonna keep on going before I drag us through testing. How long did you wait for tests lover? Was it ages? Anyway, thanks :hug: I was a bit weepy reading it :cry: but in a good way. Such a sweet turtle :awww:
> 
> I still haven't uploaded photos luna I'm wel jel. That space is all yours :shrug: what's a girl gotta do?!

Jaynie I always make sure it's written into the contract, a workroom of my own. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0070.gif Anyway I don't think my DH could live with me if I didn't have a room, I'm so messy and he's so OCD:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im studying math Trin :/ i can probably do it if i cram it all in x

Rather you than me:wacko: The only time I do any maths is working out knitting patterns and ovulation/conception dates:haha:
But goodluck, and I'm sure you won't fail XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Right back to sewing, now LO's down for a nap it should be easier, she's been running circles this morning!
> 
> Catch you laters:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Happy scanning, sorry Ed's not there, but as Trin pointed out a gaggle of Turtles is:haha: (collective noun for turtles?:shrug:)

Apparently it's a bale, a nest, a wad or (my best) a jigbee of turtles :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Scan real time!:wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

:wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

My breath is bated.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my 'Il Vento nei Salici' has arrived!:happydance: It's a beautiful edition too, with lovely illustrations:cloud9:

Ooo a jigbee of turtles, I like it!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minitortue.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minitortue.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minitortue.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minitortue.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minitortue.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minitortue.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

I like wad... Cause it's like money!


----------



## firstbaby25

What does the title of that book mean? My friend is also learning Italian :)


----------



## kit_cat

It's feet up and rest time for moi :thumbup: I'm being such a good girl eh? :angelnot: :smug:


----------



## Crunchie

Scan only took 5 mins .... But all perfect but no good shots for nubbing 

He didn't even ask if we wanted to know the sex lol ..... So still team yellow xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> In French time it's Scan Time!:wohoo: In real time another hour to go!:wohoo:
> 
> Kit you never told me about you and Crunch? I miscarried all her babies, even their zygote feet were too big for my womb :haha:

*sigh*

It was a one time thing with me and Crunch...we agreed not to speak of it as it was all just too painful *chokes tears back* but we'll always have the legacy of little yellow frankenfoot :cloud9:

*flounces off theatrically*


----------



## firstbaby25

Ahi :cloud9: I think it's awful that you are obvs dead excited but the scanner isn't I think your family should be allowed to scan you... So they are equally as excited. I wanted one of you to know :brat: :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Scan only took 5 mins .... But all perfect but no good shots for nubbing
> 
> He didn't even ask if we wanted to know the sex lol ..... So still team yellow xxxx

:wohoo:

We still need pics - nub or no nub!! :winkwink:

AAhh, I'm glad you're still on team :yellow: :awww: It's funny that you weren't asked if you wanted to know though :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> What does the title of that book mean? My friend is also learning Italian :)

The Wind in the Willows! As in Toad, Ratty and Mole:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Scan only took 5 mins .... But all perfect but no good shots for nubbing
> 
> He didn't even ask if we wanted to know the sex lol ..... So still team yellow xxxx

yay for perfectness:yipee:
boo for no pics yet:hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Ahi :cloud9: I think it's awful that you are obvs dead excited but the scanner isn't I think your family should be allowed to scan you... So they are equally as excited. I wanted one of you to know :brat: :brat:

Yeah but in defense of the scanner, that's their 400th baby of the week:haha: And they have to do loads of tricky measurements, apparently it's pretty hard work and they have quite a responsibility to spot problems early, so I'd rather they concentrated and didn't get too swept away with excitement every time!:fool: I'll do your scan though if you want Jaynie, then at least it will be exciting:dance: We'll just look at your baby's cute face and nub and not worry too much about whether it has a stomach or not:rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

I am really goin to lose it with OH I really can't take anymore so I'm not doing a single thing for him anymore! See how he likes it! I'm going to act like I don't care and maybe just maybe he will sort it out! 
I doubt it though so I may have to get rid of him until baby Is here! Less stress less to worry about! I need a flask of tea! (I would say vodka but just doesn't seem right at the moment lol) 
Rant over x


Crunchie so glad everything is A ok :) yay although all these suprises is getting too much for me! Lol pics please :) xx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I am really goin to lose it with OH I really can't take anymore so I'm not doing a single thing for him anymore! See how he likes it! I'm going to act like I don't care and maybe just maybe he will sort it out!
> I doubt it though so I may have to get rid of him until baby Is here! Less stress less to worry about! I need a flask of tea! (I would say vodka but just doesn't seem right at the moment lol)
> Rant over x
> 
> 
> Crunchie so glad everything is A ok :) yay although all these suprises is getting too much for me! Lol pics please :) xx

Sorry OH is being a so and so :nope: Not sure what's going on but sometimes accepting you can't control everything and that everything is not your responsibility is a massive relief. Hope you work it all out :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

its just the fact that i am left to do everything, he doesnt live with me but leaves everything lying around for me to tidy up, it may seem little but i had a migraine this morning so went to have a sleep, asked if he could do the few dishes and hang the washing out (bearing in mind most of the stuff was his) and did he no, he sat watching tv, i just cant keep up with it all i get no help from him, he doesnt pay toward anything obviously as he doesnt live here so a little help now and again especially if he made the mess wouldnt go a miss! i already have my girls to tidy up after i dont need to be doing it for him also especially when iv had little sleep and i dont feel well :( 
i feel like a doss house!


----------



## mummyApril

im sorry i know i shouldnt moan but i just want to cry all the time


----------



## x-ginge-x

Jaynie hun i could have had the tests done a 12 months trying but OH wasn't brave enough and after 2 years he decided enough was enough and went for an SA but it took about 4 weeks to get the appointment through and about 2 weeks for my appointment so pretty fast! I certainly wish I could have gotten OH on board to be tested earlier!! We would have been so much further forward now :( but hey ho!


----------



## firstbaby25

Where is Lissy? I :brat: :brat: want to know how she got on :shrug:

Yeah I suppose ginger... I wouldn't want my oh going through it I'm on the right side of 30 to give it a couple of years it only takes one innit and so with your age I fink you may have done the right thing :shrug: and there's not much that can be done about it now :shrug: you are young enough an you didn't drive a wedge between you and your oh! Suppose. I'll give it 2 years before I do anything!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Although I know I'm young enough for there to have been time for me to conceive naturally, but I have known the issue has been with me from being about 15 years old so I knew I needed to see the doctor sooner rather than later and it annoys me more that you have to be 23 to get NHS treatment...meaning I will have been trying for 5 years if I don't conceive before then. I'm glad that I found out about my PCOS earlier as it is is linked to other problems namely diabetes! So I can sort it out now before it gets worse.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh I, Holly I know that that's why I said your family should do it cause it won't be their millionth time they will be excited I can see why your regular scanner/sonographer isn't too excited...


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im sorry i know i shouldnt moan but i just want to cry all the time

I don't blame you m'love. :hugs: It sounds a bit like your OH is having his cake and eating it a wee bit? I did actually think you lived together already - will he move in when baby comes?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im sorry i know i shouldnt moan but i just want to cry all the time
> 
> I don't blame you m'love. :hugs: It sounds a bit like your OH is having his cake and eating it a wee bit? I did actually think you lived together already - will he move in when baby comes?Click to expand...

yes he is, (having his cake) but its not staying like that, when i move (as rent is too expensive where i am at moment, id have to work aswell and i couldnt with girls and baby, which is why im studying now :) ) then he will be able to live with me and then i wont mind as much to do his dirty work lol, its obviously not ideal, but he will still see baby everyday.


----------



## mummyApril

in front of me i have, cream apple turnovers, strawberry cheesecake, jam and cream doughnut and custard slices this should curve my depression


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon my little jigbees. :hugs: 

I'm so so so tired. For the last week I've been sleeping worse than normal and a couple nights ago was the first night little man kept me from sleeping due to wiggling. I'm enjoying a nice cuppa though now. Hopefully that will help. :)

April- I understand your frustration a bit. In my house, OH's job takes him out of the house... my job keeps me IN the house but that doesn't mean I appreciate having an extra child (which he can sometimes be) to clean after. I mean really, how hard is it to put the clothes in the dirty laundry hamper?? I'm so not kidding you... this man of mine will walk over and take his dirty clothes off and set them on the floor RIGHT NEXT TO the hamper! :dohh: If/when I see it he gets to hear my, "Are you serious? Omg. I'm going to pap you upside the head." :haha: 
Obviously it's a bit different, your situation and mine... and I think that if your OH is going to come over as a type of guest he can treat your house with some respect. I don't go over to my Aunt's house and use things without cleaning up after myself. I suppose that's it then... I see it as a respect issue. My suggestion, have a talk with him about it and if he doesn't shape up... give him a pap upside the head. :winkwink: 
:hugs:

Trin- I got the loveliest visual of your mad scientist instructor braced and ready at a door, threatening rioters with a beaker of acid. :rofl: Whatever works eh?

Crunchie- Yay for a healthy bubba! I just wish the sonographer was a bit more... well, just a bit more. Congrats on maintaining yellow status. :hugs:

Luna- I LOVE the craft room! You know, I told me OH the other day, "Baby doesn't need a room does he? He can just be with us... I want his room for my craft room." :haha: Ever the logical answer from him was, "That would work for a while honey, but he would eventually need his own room." :haha:

Jaynie, Kit, Holly, and anyone else- Hello my lovelies. :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> in front of me i have, cream apple turnovers, strawberry cheesecake, jam and cream doughnut and custard slices this should curve my depression

Omg. Share woman.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon my little jigbees. :hugs:
> 
> I'm so so so tired. For the last week I've been sleeping worse than normal and a couple nights ago was the first night little man kept me from sleeping due to wiggling. I'm enjoying a nice cuppa though now. Hopefully that will help. :)
> 
> April- I understand your frustration a bit. In my house, OH's job takes him out of the house... my job keeps me IN the house but that doesn't mean I appreciate having an extra child (which he can sometimes be) to clean after. I mean really, how hard is it to put the clothes in the dirty laundry hamper?? I'm so not kidding you... this man of mine will walk over and take his dirty clothes off and set them on the floor RIGHT NEXT TO the hamper! :dohh: If/when I see it he gets to hear my, "Are you serious? Omg. I'm going to pap you upside the head." :haha:
> Obviously it's a bit different, your situation and mine... and I think that if your OH is going to come over as a type of guest he can treat your house with some respect. I don't go over to my Aunt's house and use things without cleaning up after myself. I suppose that's it then... I see it as a respect issue. My suggestion, have a talk with him about it and if he doesn't shape up... give him a pap upside the head. :winkwink:
> :hugs:
> 
> Trin- I got the loveliest visual of your mad scientist instructor braced and ready at a door, threatening rioters with a beaker of acid. :rofl: Whatever works eh?
> 
> Crunchie- Yay for a healthy bubba! I just wish the sonographer was a bit more... well, just a bit more. Congrats on maintaining yellow status. :hugs:
> 
> Luna- I LOVE the craft room! You know, I told me OH the other day, "Baby doesn't need a room does he? He can just be with us... I want his room for my craft room." :haha: Ever the logical answer from him was, "That would work for a while honey, but he would eventually need his own room." :haha:
> 
> Jaynie, Kit, Holly, and anyone else- Hello my lovelies. :wave:

thankyou my love, i have spoken to him many times and i get i will help more etc but never does :/ i wouldnt mind if he lived with me as it would be his house also, i guess it is a respect thing, which he has none of :(


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> in front of me i have, cream apple turnovers, strawberry cheesecake, jam and cream doughnut and custard slices this should curve my depression
> 
> Omg. Share woman.Click to expand...

oooh of course lol :)


----------



## Mollykins

This article is almost a week old but it's still interesting... to me. Why it made me cry... I don't know... 

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42910238/ns/world_news-asiapacific/


----------



## Mollykins

I'm big on the whole respect bit. You're OH would not be happy with me. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Speaking of house work though... is it EVER finished?? :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Speaking of house work though... is it EVER finished?? :dohh:

no never and it takes longer when you dont feel well :/


----------



## Mollykins

Too true. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This article is almost a week old but it's still interesting... to me. Why it made me cry... I don't know...
> 
> https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42910238/ns/world_news-asiapacific/

Hiya Molly :wave:

Ahhh, thanks for the article. It seems to me that we will never fully understand what these people went through in war time. Yes, we know of war time today, and they're all heroes, but the conditions and atrocities in the first and second world wars were totally different. War is such a terrible thing :nope: What a lovely man though :flower: How many could say they lived as long, full and worthwhile life as him :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> in front of me i have, cream apple turnovers, strawberry cheesecake, jam and cream doughnut and custard slices this should curve my depression

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

*runs for the mop to soak up all the drool*


----------



## mummyApril

im looking at holiday cottages :)


----------



## Crunchie

Here we are ladies 

only 2 head shots.....what a cute ickle nose !!!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpeg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 2









scan 2.jpeg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

No scan pics from Lissy?:shrug:

Housework is never, ever finished:nope: I've put LO to bed and feel like heading to bed myself with my book, been really sleepy today:sleep: It's very hot muggy weather, which doesn't help. So I've had some food and will go to my swimming club, that should give me the energy boost I need:thumbup: After some more laundry and cooking and clearing up:haha: Tootle pip, see you later lovelies:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> im looking at holiday cottages :)

Take me with you !!!! 

sorry about the annoying OH :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

'ello Kit m'lovely. How is your working-from-home-day going? I am so happy you are working from home again. :happydance: 

I am currently trying to save and organize all my photos dating back to '07, so I can then save it all on an external hard drive. So far I am on 6 April 2008 and I've been at it for a couple days now... I'm getting there right?? :dohh: You can't imagine how excited my OH is that I've found something to do that requires me to sit still and not do things he thinks he should beat me for (like rearrange furniture or reach above my head for something heavier than a feather). :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Here we are ladies
> 
> only 2 head shots.....what a cute ickle nose !!!!! :cloud9:

My oh my what a cute one:awww::awww::awww: I'm so happy for you Crunch:hugs: It seems like yesterday you were scowling at your CBFM:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie! Lovely ickle (sausage?) nose. :haha: Really though, fab pics of that little bubba. Did your DH get to go as well? How did he like it?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Here we are ladies
> 
> only 2 head shots.....what a cute ickle nose !!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> My oh my what a cute one:awww::awww::awww: I'm so happy for you Crunch:hugs: It seems like yesterday you were scowling at your CBFM:haha:Click to expand...

I often still scowl at it......and huff at it !!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> No scan pics from Lissy?:shrug:
> 
> Housework is never, ever finished:nope: I've put LO to bed and feel like heading to bed myself with my book, been really sleepy today:sleep: It's very hot muggy weather, which doesn't help. So I've had some food and will go to my swimming club, that should give me the energy boost I need:thumbup: After some more laundry and cooking and clearing up:haha: Tootle pip, see you later lovelies:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXX

I don't think summer is EVER going to come. :growlmad: We are RAIN RAIN RAIN! All the time. If this state isn't careful I am going to move to France. [-(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Here we are ladies
> 
> only 2 head shots.....what a cute ickle nose !!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> My oh my what a cute one:awww::awww::awww: I'm so happy for you Crunch:hugs: It seems like yesterday you were scowling at your CBFM:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I often still scowl at it......and huff at it !!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

You're right to. It deserves it. Show it your scan pics and tell it ner ner :tease:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie! Lovely ickle (sausage?) nose. :haha: Really though, fab pics of that little bubba. Did your DH get to go as well? How did he like it?

It was a lovely scan as it was so clear - I loved it when the showed the little feet dancing away, looking upwards ! 

He was there .....open mouthed ....going ahhhhhhhhhhhh ohhhhh just like baby hopes !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Here we are ladies
> 
> only 2 head shots.....what a cute ickle nose !!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> My oh my what a cute one:awww::awww::awww: I'm so happy for you Crunch:hugs: It seems like yesterday you were scowling at your CBFM:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I often still scowl at it......and huff at it !!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Was it yours you threatened with the snow bank?? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> No scan pics from Lissy?:shrug:
> 
> Housework is never, ever finished:nope: I've put LO to bed and feel like heading to bed myself with my book, been really sleepy today:sleep: It's very hot muggy weather, which doesn't help. So I've had some food and will go to my swimming club, that should give me the energy boost I need:thumbup: After some more laundry and cooking and clearing up:haha: Tootle pip, see you later lovelies:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> I don't think summer is EVER going to come. :growlmad: We are RAIN RAIN RAIN! All the time. If this state isn't careful I am going to move to France. [-(Click to expand...

it's so hot here !!!!! have a disco nap B and you will be right as rain..... I will be swiming tomorrow.... I will think of you with each length I do !


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie! Lovely ickle (sausage?) nose. :haha: Really though, fab pics of that little bubba. Did your DH get to go as well? How did he like it?
> 
> It was a lovely scan as it was so clear - I loved it when the showed the little feet dancing away, looking upwards !
> 
> He was there .....open mouthed ....going ahhhhhhhhhhhh ohhhhh just like baby hopes !!!Click to expand...

Aww bless. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Potato soup and toast sounds amazing right now. :munch:


----------



## poas

Well...........I am no longer team yellow due to sonographer 'slipping up' although I am Very happy that it turned out that way :)
Scan was painful and lasted about half an hr though I only got one photo...Saw everything perfectly, a long baby who loves to lay low down (hence the pain of scan as spd isn't much fun when someone pushes low down)
I think that's it, I'm sure you can't want to know anything else? :)


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Well...........I am no longer team yellow due to sonographer 'slipping up' although I am Very happy that it turned out that way :)
> Scan was painful and lasted about half an hr though I only got one photo...Saw everything perfectly, a long baby who loves to lay low down (hence the pain of scan as spd isn't much fun when someone pushes low down)
> I think that's it, I'm sure you can't want to know anything else? :)

What is it!!!! OMG!!! TELL ME!!!


----------



## Mollykins

:hissy: So impatient!!! I want to know!!! :hissy: TELL TELL TELL!


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Well...........I am no longer team yellow due to sonographer 'slipping up' although I am Very happy that it turned out that way :)
> Scan was painful and lasted about half an hr though I only got one photo...Saw everything perfectly, a long baby who loves to lay low down (hence the pain of scan as spd isn't much fun when someone pushes low down)
> I think that's it, I'm sure you can't want to know anything else? :)

spillllllllllllllllllll..........mine didnt even ask If I wanted to know :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

hello lovers, I have stuffed aubergines in the oven nom nom, first time I've cooked properly in WEEKS. I'll do a proper catch up, looks like I have frankenscan pics to coo over!


----------



## poas

Haa haa...I shall upload a pic and take best guesses first-it's not a nub shot but hey :)


----------



## addie25

Share share share!!!!! What are you having!!!


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Haa haa...I shall upload a pic and take best guesses first-it's not a nub shot but hey :)

Oh gawd that's not fair! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

girls dinner done! i am so very tired after no sleep last night, still have to cook OH dinner when he gets here! i just want to sleep x


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Haa haa...I shall upload a pic and take best guesses first-it's not a nub shot but hey :)

You big old tease you!!! :winkwink: I can't wait :happydance: Where's dem pics :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> girls dinner done! i am so very tired after no sleep last night, still have to cook OH dinner when he gets here! i just want to sleep x

I'm still sulking about him... make him cook his own dinner. [-(


----------



## addie25

I haven't really cooked a proper dinner in a week or so and am 2 lazy tonight. My students take all my energy I'm like a security guard all day just breaking up arguments and fights. Makes ur body tired!!!


----------



## mummyApril

omg Poas!!!!! upload dem pics!

crunchie your little baby has such a cute nose! 

Molly if i make him cook his own dinner he may just burn the house down! haha and il be cooking for myself so only fair :)


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Hi kmteehoo!


----------



## Crunchie

come on poas..................COME ON


----------



## Mollykins

I quit! I can't wait anymore! I vote.... :pink: :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i vote girl too lol


----------



## poas

Lol I am waiting for pic to upload the slow way as I cant find my usb...I shall attempt bump shot too, but that may take a while....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Crunchie I am glad yours went well :) well done for staying yellow!


----------



## Crunchie

i am going boy !!!


----------



## poas

Gawwwwwd still waiting!!!! It's a


----------



## addie25

Ahh tell us :shrug: I have to go pick up my students in a few


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Gawwwwwd still waiting!!!! It's a

meannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mummyApril

restless leg syndrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

OMG you're killing us all, Lissy!!!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Gawwwwwd still waiting!!!! It's a


BABY!!!!!!! :happydance: lol


----------



## mummyApril

hurrryyy i need a weee!!


----------



## poas

It wonnnnnt workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :( 

file:///C:/Users/edstar/Pictures/baby.htm I don't know if you can see her there... :)


----------



## LunaLady

Lissy, do you see we're ALL HERE?! Just waiting for your news!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

A girl?


----------



## Crunchie

Her !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> It wonnnnnt workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :(
> 
> file:///C:/Users/edstar/Pictures/baby.htm I don't know if you can see her there... :)

i cant see :/


----------



## Mollykins

I knew it!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: Congratulations love dove. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

YAY!!! A girl baby!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## poas

Crudddd! I will try reducing size
 



Attached Files:







baby Esme.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crudddd! I will try reducing size

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

:pink: :pink: as soon as you said you were pleased I knew it :smug: I am glad you found out. These yellow babies, despite being 100% sure that I don't want to know, put me on edge... I want to knit things! Congratulations :pink: :yipee: :happydance: :pink: :baby: :wohoo: :happydance: :pink: :pink: pink: :baby: :baby:


----------



## poas

Hee hee, I told Ed by buying pink booties and giving them to him....he nearly cried!


----------



## addie25

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Hee hee, I told Ed by buying pink booties and giving them to him....he nearly cried!

Awww! So sweet!


----------



## firstbaby25

See Molly I posted just this morning about one of them finding out :smug: psychic like Daphne & Trin! 

In other news....

I suspect ovulation I might extract :spermy: tonight from the oh in a last ditch attempt this cycle :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> :pink: :pink: as soon as you said you were pleased I knew it :smug: I am glad you found out. These yellow babies, despite being 100% sure that I don't want to know, put me on edge... I want to knit things! Congratulations :pink: :yipee: :happydance: :pink: :baby: :wohoo: :happydance: :pink: :pink: :pink: :baby: :baby:

I thought the same... as soon as she said she was glad the sonographer slipped up, I knew it was a girl. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

So, psychic Jaynie - what will I be having??? :D


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> So, psychic Jaynie - what will I be having??? :D

yeahhhhhhhhhhh and me ?????


----------



## Mollykins

Luna's having a girl.


----------



## Mollykins

Where's B? She's going to be so mad she missed the yellow to pink unveiling!


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance::happydance:WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! A GIRL!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Yay for scan pics :thumbup: Crunchie, such a cute bebe

I'm so annoyed. I bought a beautiful pair of citrine earrings. They are set in silver but my ears have reacted so badly. My glands are HUGE so I've had to take them out :nope:

On happier news, I have set DH to work finishing the turtle gifts :thumbup: Envelopes are bought and we're almost set to take a trip to the post office

I cooked the yummiest soup: spring onions, yellow potatoes, turnips, carrots, butternut and corn cut off the cob, garnished with spring onion :munch:

Funny story: my oldest DS wraps his blankets around his head every night when he goes to sleep - just his nose sticks out. Last night he told DH it's because he's scared that the ghost of his first hamster that died when he forgot to feed it flies around and tries to nibble his ears! He asked DH how you get rid of it :rofl:

And for those not on FB, I googled one of our rugby players who has been cited and banned fro 2 weeks. Instead of typing in Keegan Daniels, I typed in Kegan Daniels :shock: Ended up with a list of gay porn sites! Turns out he's a huge redhaired porn star :blush: Thank goodness I didn't add 'video' to that search!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry about your earrings Trin. :nope: That's rotten but how about your DS? What a (inadvertently) funny little monkey. :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

yay congrats Lissy! i had a feeling youd find out somehow also :)

Trin as soon as i saw your fb status i looked had a good giggle lol x


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance::happydance:WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! A GIRL!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay for scan pics :thumbup: Crunchie, such a cute bebe
> 
> I'm so annoyed. I bought a beautiful pair of citrine earrings. They are set in silver but my ears have reacted so badly. My glands are HUGE so I've had to take them out :nope:
> 
> On happier news, I have set DH to work finishing the turtle gifts :thumbup: Envelopes are bought and we're almost set to take a trip to the post office
> 
> I cooked the yummiest soup: spring onions, yellow potatoes, turnips, carrots, butternut and corn cut off the cob, garnished with spring onion :munch:
> 
> Funny story: my oldest DS wraps his blankets around his head every night when he goes to sleep - just his nose sticks out. Last night he told DH it's because he's scared that the ghost of his first hamster that died when he forgot to feed it flies around and tries to nibble his ears! He asked DH how you get rid of it :rofl:
> 
> And for those not on FB, I googled one of our rugby players who has been cited and banned fro 2 weeks. Instead of typing in Keegan Daniels, I typed in Kegan Daniels :shock: Ended up with a list of gay porn sites! Turns out he's a huge redhaired porn star :blush: Thank goodness I didn't add 'video' to that search!

:haha: lol is that what you tell DH when you are trawling the internet for red-headed male porn :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin about your earrings i heard that if you coat them in clear nail varnish first its meant to help? i did this when i was a teenager and it worked x


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna's having a girl.

My mother hopes you're right! :thumbup:

I still feel like I'm having a boy. Either is totally fine with me! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

https://aboriginalart.org.au/images/turtle%20large.jpg

this is the picture Angel is copying for an art project at school :)


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwww Lissy :cloud9: I'm so pleased for you that you're on team :pink: What lovely news :cloud9::cloud9:

So did the sonographer blurt out "she" or something? Had she asked if you wanted to know at that point? Aww, I couldn't be happier for you, Ed and Harri :hugs:

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna's having a girl.
> 
> My mother hopes you're right! :thumbup:
> 
> I still feel like I'm having a boy. Either is totally fine with me! :happydance:Click to expand...

Well, if it's not a girl... it's DEFINITELY a boy. (How do you like those psychic skills. :haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

April- LOVE that picture!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie.....your little bubba is just the cutest :cloud9: What a beautiful face with the dinkiest little nose :awww: You must be on :cloud9: 

Congrats to you and Mr Crunchie :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna's having a girl.
> 
> My mother hopes you're right! :thumbup:
> 
> I still feel like I'm having a boy. Either is totally fine with me! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it's not a girl... it's DEFINITELY a boy. (How do you like those psychic skills. :haha:)Click to expand...

:haha: What a sillyhead you are. :D


----------



## LunaLady

April, very beautiful picture! I can't wait to see Angel's take on it :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie.....your little bubba is just the cutest :cloud9: What a beautiful face with the dinkiest little nose :awww: You must be on :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to you and Mr Crunchie :flower::kiss::hugs:

:haha: You said dinkiest! My OH, for some unknown reason, keeps using the word "dinky" and I find it hilarious. He's recently told me that I am not allowed to weigh less than 150lbs/68kg because I look dinky when I weigh less than that. :rofl: Dinky?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna's having a girl.
> 
> My mother hopes you're right! :thumbup:
> 
> I still feel like I'm having a boy. Either is totally fine with me! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it's not a girl... it's DEFINITELY a boy. (How do you like those psychic skills. :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: What a sillyhead you are. :DClick to expand...

:haha: Honestly though, I do think girl and it's only because I can't get the image of you and your dishy with a girl out of my head. :shrug: No big logic behind it really.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna's having a girl.
> 
> My mother hopes you're right! :thumbup:
> 
> I still feel like I'm having a boy. Either is totally fine with me! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it's not a girl... it's DEFINITELY a boy. (How do you like those psychic skills. :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: What a sillyhead you are. :DClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Honestly though, I do think girl and it's only because I can't get the image of you and your dishy with a girl out of my head. :shrug: No big logic behind it really.Click to expand...

I have more girly colored cloth diapers, so that's just fine with me :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie.....your little bubba is just the cutest :cloud9: What a beautiful face with the dinkiest little nose :awww: You must be on :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to you and Mr Crunchie :flower::kiss::hugs:

thank you kitty curly cat :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie.....your little bubba is just the cutest :cloud9: What a beautiful face with the dinkiest little nose :awww: You must be on :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to you and Mr Crunchie :flower::kiss::hugs:
> 
> :haha: You said dinkiest! My OH, for some unknown reason, keeps using the word "dinky" and I find it hilarious. He's recently told me that I am not allowed to weigh less than 150lbs/68kg because I look dinky when I weigh less than that. :rofl: Dinky?Click to expand...

:haha: Dinky is a good word! Me likey :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

I will take a pic of Angels finished art work when all is done :) may be tomorrow though as its almost her bedtime and there's lots of circles and detail on that lol x


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna's having a girl.
> 
> My mother hopes you're right! :thumbup:
> 
> I still feel like I'm having a boy. Either is totally fine with me! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too - I'm happy with either but I think it would be nice for my mum to have a grandson to complement her new granddaughter :thumbup: OH still has everything crossed for a girl though!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna's having a girl.
> 
> My mother hopes you're right! :thumbup:
> 
> I still feel like I'm having a boy. Either is totally fine with me! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - I'm happy with either but I think it would be nice for my mum to have a grandson to complement her new granddaughter :thumbup: OH still has everything crossed for a girl though!Click to expand...

DH is hoping for a girl also :shrug: me dont mind ! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Page 650 post 6499, it was just 5 days before my fainter than faint bfp... I think this post is to blame. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, I have a boy feeling for you

And for you Kit, I think boy

Crunch, I have no Franken guess :shrug: Must be the Franken genes putting me off :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- Page 650 post 6499, it was just 5 days before my fainter than faint bfp... I think this post is to blame. :hugs:

:haha: I just went back and looked....lol, I'd love to take the credit but I think it was more down to you and OH and :sex: :winkwink:

I can't believe how much we've talked since then!! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Luna, I have a boy feeling for you
> 
> And for you Kit, I think boy
> 
> Crunch, I have no Franken guess :shrug: Must be the Franken genes putting me off :haha:

Thanks Trin..I think boy too but OH won't hear a word of it! It will be interesting on the day eh?? 

How's everyone after the trauma yesterday?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- Page 650 post 6499, it was just 5 days before my fainter than faint bfp... I think this post is to blame. :hugs:
> 
> :haha: I just went back and looked....lol, I'd love to take the credit but I think it was more down to you and OH and :sex: :winkwink:
> 
> I can't believe how much we've talked since then!! :shock:Click to expand...

I know! We are a bunch of chatty turtles aren't we?!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit I'm still girl for you I not sure why? Just a feeling x


----------



## poas

Kit-we could see babies bottom (mother dearets and I) and my mum said 'awwwwww look at that little bum' (I at this point was already thinking...not alot going on down there!!) when the sonographer (without asking) said 'oh yeah, no boy bits here' then went red and apologised, said she was excited as her last 4 people had WANTED to know the sex but she couldn't see it,so just blurted out when she saw mine.
I don't mind-took the 'shall I shan't I' out of my hands nicely :)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Luna, I have a boy feeling for you
> 
> And for you Kit, I think boy
> 
> Crunch, I have no Franken guess :shrug: Must be the Franken genes putting me off :haha:
> 
> Thanks Trin..I think boy too but OH won't hear a word of it! It will be interesting on the day eh??
> 
> How's everyone after the trauma yesterday?Click to expand...

Everyone has recovered thanks. Led to a whole long discussion with Toine about what happens after you die and what you do with the body

It dawned on me that people might be thinking Toine is pronounced Twoyne (rhyming with coin) but it's tw-on (rhyming with on) like Antoine without the an........in case you were wondering :haha:


----------



## poas

Luna I think girl, Crunch and Kit I think boy :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit I'm still girl for you I not sure why? Just a feeling x

My OH is sulking when I tell him everyone but you is saying boy :haha: He says keep up the good work! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit-we could see babies bottom (mother dearets and I) and my mum said 'awwwwww look at that little bum' (I at this point was already thinking...not alot going on down there!!) when the sonographer (without asking) said 'oh yeah, no boy bits here' then went red and apologised, said she was excited as her last 4 people had WANTED to know the sex but she couldn't see it,so just blurted out when she saw mine.
> I don't mind-took the 'shall I shan't I' out of my hands nicely :)

Aww, nice story just as we were talking about sonographers who were less than excited about scanning! As you say, you were undecided and that made the decision :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Luna, I have a boy feeling for you
> 
> And for you Kit, I think boy
> 
> Crunch, I have no Franken guess :shrug: Must be the Franken genes putting me off :haha:
> 
> Thanks Trin..I think boy too but OH won't hear a word of it! It will be interesting on the day eh??
> 
> How's everyone after the trauma yesterday?Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has recovered thanks. Led to a whole long discussion with Toine about what happens after you die and what you do with the body
> 
> It dawned on me that people might be thinking Toine is pronounced Twoyne (rhyming with coin) but it's tw-on (rhyming with on) like Antoine without the an........in case you were wondering :haha:Click to expand...

Oh good, I had that one right! :thumbup: Glad all is well :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I found Holly's response to my apparent, no doubting it second line... page 787 post 7865 :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*YAY we finally have a confirmed team pink!!!!!*


----------



## LunaLady

I just ate an egg salad sandwich and it was the most divine thing ever!!

I'm working on the home-made Orange Creamsicles, now! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

i just had a blt it was lushious! and OH made it for me :)


----------



## poas

mmmm I really want a blt sandwich :( alas, I have no b or l, only t!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i just had a blt it was lushious! and OH made it for me :)

Haha! Yes! :yipee: Good OH. :awww: :haha:

Crap... now I want a BLT. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but I'm getting really strong vibes here. 

Hold on a minute, I see it!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/voyante-2943.gif Yes! Yes! I see...

A GIRL!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I just ate an egg salad sandwich and it was the most divine thing ever!!
> 
> I'm working on the home-made Orange Creamsicles, now! :dance:

Did you see this one??? https://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/2010/08/chocolate-fudge-pie.html:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

My youngest and I were just discussing the diet of snakes... she decided (upon learning they do eat other animals), "That is disgusting!" I said, "It's not much different from you in that you in eat animals too." She rolled her eyes (yes, rolled her 4 year old eyes) and said, "I do not eat animals that are ALIVE." Such a small but very important distinction eh? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just ate an egg salad sandwich and it was the most divine thing ever!!
> 
> I'm working on the home-made Orange Creamsicles, now! :dance:
> 
> Did you see this one??? https://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/2010/08/chocolate-fudge-pie.html:cloud9:Click to expand...

Trin... that looks so YUMMY. *drool*


----------



## mummyApril

im sorry you now want a blt! but yes good OH i wonder what else i can get him to do when hes in this nice mood lol 
x


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Congratulations Lissy that is just the wonderfullest news I'm so happy for you I will of course be sending  turtle mail very soon now*


----------



## mummyApril

i need a knee massage i dnt kno if its my arthritis or restless leg syndrome :/


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> im sorry you now want a blt! but yes good OH i wonder what else i can get him to do when hes in this nice mood lol
> x

How about a knee massage? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> My youngest and I were just discussing the diet of snakes... she decided (upon learning they do eat other animals), "That is disgusting!" I said, "It's not much different from you in that you in eat animals too." She rolled her eyes (yes, rolled her 4 year old eyes) and said, "I do not eat animals that are ALIVE." Such a small but very important distinction eh? :haha:

Tis the reason DS the elder will only have an egg-eater snake. Having a mouse/ rat/ rabbit eating snake in a vegetarian household seems a bit incongruous :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Has everyone read my 29k Post?? xx

Sarachka- first pink? what about littlespy?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My youngest and I were just discussing the diet of snakes... she decided (upon learning they do eat other animals), "That is disgusting!" I said, "It's not much different from you in that you in eat animals too." She rolled her eyes (yes, rolled her 4 year old eyes) and said, "I do not eat animals that are ALIVE." Such a small but very important distinction eh? :haha:
> 
> Tis the reason DS the elder will only have an egg-eater snake. Having a mouse/ rat/ rabbit eating snake in a vegetarian household seems a bit incongruous :haha:Click to expand...

Too true! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

We are all really on to sandwiches today, eh?? :thumbup:




TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just ate an egg salad sandwich and it was the most divine thing ever!!
> 
> I'm working on the home-made Orange Creamsicles, now! :dance:
> 
> Did you see this one??? https://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/2010/08/chocolate-fudge-pie.html:cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh, boy, Trin.... you're a naughtyhead! I must look away from the fudge pie!!

I think I need a reason to make that, now. Hmmm... Father's Day is coming up!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

yes Molly i think i will ask for a knee massage when he gets back from the shop with my icecream :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer. 

I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:

I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1669.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

Trin would i be allowed to use deep heat for my knee? x


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer.
> 
> I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:
> 
> I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:

ooo i want one they look yummy!


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Has everyone read my 29k Post?? xx
> 
> Sarachka- first pink? what about littlespy?

Oh yes well ... Bc she stopped posting before became a turtle I often forget.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have to catch up tomorrow since I'm off to bed soon, and HAVE to send a couple of official emails I've been avoiding but since DH is here to check my French I should do it now:wacko: Then beddy byes.

On a GIRL POWER theme I beat Christophe again tonight at the pool:bodyb: Did a really hard series with 10 press-ups every 25 metres over 400m and I won.:smug: I was just going to do a quiet session but got swept along in the heat of the moment:shrug: A guy I call 'Big Thighs' (in my head:haha:) since I can never remember his name, came in third. Then we did a really fun thing in pairs- the front swimmer has a big spongey and thus waterfilled 'donut' around each leg, and the back swimmer holds onto their ankles- the front swimmer does crawl arms and the back swimmer kicks legs.The weight of the sodden sponge makes it hard to advance, good training but also really fun:happydance: Lots of giggles tonight and donuts slipping off ankles!

Alors à demain et bonne nuit mes tortues :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer.
> 
> I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:
> 
> I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:
> 
> ooo i want one they look yummy!Click to expand...

I snuck a taste of the liquid before I put it into the popsicle molds and WOW does it ever taste good!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, B! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer.
> 
> I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:
> 
> I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:
> 
> ooo i want one they look yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> I snuck a taste of the liquid before I put it into the popsicle molds and WOW does it ever taste good!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

i reckon i could make it to you before you ate them all lol x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just ate an egg salad sandwich and it was the most divine thing ever!!
> 
> I'm working on the home-made Orange Creamsicles, now! :dance:
> 
> Did you see this one??? https://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/2010/08/chocolate-fudge-pie.html:cloud9:Click to expand...

O.M.G. I. W.A.N.T. T.H.A.T. C.A.K.E. N.O.W. :munch:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer.
> 
> I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:
> 
> I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:
> 
> ooo i want one they look yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> I snuck a taste of the liquid before I put it into the popsicle molds and WOW does it ever taste good!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i reckon i could make it to you before you ate them all lol xClick to expand...

I bet so! C'mon over! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Holly...glad you had fun at swimbulations :thumbup: and of course opened a can of whoop-ass on those "oh so not worthy" men!! :thumbup::thumbup:

You will :sleep: well tonight I'm sure and please be sure to get some gloat in to DH before you retire :winkwink:

Night lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer.
> 
> I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:
> 
> I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:

What is this?? Torture Kit night?? I would kill for one of those...my sweet tooth is out of control right now....*whimpers through the drool*


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer.
> 
> I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:
> 
> I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:
> 
> What is this?? Torture Kit night?? I would kill for one of those...my sweet tooth is out of control right now....*whimpers through the drool*Click to expand...

They are very easy to make! Whip some up! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am off to bed. The :sick: feeling has returned :nope:

Night night turtle doves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

(ps DH finished the turtle pressies :happydance:)


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer.
> 
> I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:
> 
> I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:
> 
> What is this?? Torture Kit night?? I would kill for one of those...my sweet tooth is out of control right now....*whimpers through the drool*Click to expand...
> 
> They are very easy to make! Whip some up! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Alas I have no lolly mould thingys :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin - hope you sleep well and feel better in the morning :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

asda do icecream mould thingys!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Here are my Creamsicles! All ready to go into the freezer.
> 
> I had some of the ... _batter_? _Liquid_? _Yet-to-be-frozen-creamsicle_? Left over, so I put it in the ice cream maker! :happydance:
> 
> I'll surely share a picture of that when it's ready :thumbup:
> 
> What is this?? Torture Kit night?? I would kill for one of those...my sweet tooth is out of control right now....*whimpers through the drool*Click to expand...
> 
> They are very easy to make! Whip some up! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Alas I have no lolly mould thingys :nope:Click to expand...

You can also use dixie cups (small paper cups) if you've got those? Or just have your DH get you some Orange Creamsicles from the store :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin and Holly. 

Trin- I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Holly- Congratulations on your awesome display of superiority during swimbulations tonight. :thumbup:

Luna- I have orange cremesicles in the freezer right now... or should I say... still. I went through a phase where all I wanted was orange cremescicles. :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my...it's official, I'm going to be a terrible mum :nope:

Poor Pepsi's blood results came back today and the news isn't great but it's better than we expected. She has kidney problems and will now need to be on prescription food for the rest of her life - poor Pepsi :nope: But that's not what makes me feel bad....I had noticed a couple of spots of blood around the house and couldn't work out where it came from. I just did. One of Pepsi's claws has grown freakishly long due to the fact that she doesn't go out so much any more and has curled back on itself and about half an inch of razor sharp claw has imbedded itself in the soft pad of her foot - OUCHY or what?? I can't believe I didn't spot this before now, no wonder she's been a sad pussy cat, must've been agony :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Trin and Holly.
> 
> Trin- I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Holly- Congratulations on your awesome display of superiority during swimbulations tonight. :thumbup:
> 
> Luna- I have orange cremesicles in the freezer right now... or should I say... still. I went through a phase where all I wanted was orange cremescicles. :munch:

Hmmm...should I make some cremesicles or just pop over to Molly or Luna's and scoff theirs??? :-k Decisions, decisions......


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh my...it's official, I'm going to be a terrible mum :nope:
> 
> Poor Pepsi's blood results came back today and the news isn't great but it's better than we expected. She has kidney problems and will now need to be on prescription food for the rest of her life - poor Pepsi :nope: But that's not what makes me feel bad....I had noticed a couple of spots of blood around the house and couldn't work out where it came from. I just did. One of Pepsi's claws has grown freakishly long due to the fact that she doesn't go out so much any more and has curled back on itself and about half an inch of razor sharp claw has imbedded itself in the soft pad of her foot - OUCHY or what?? I can't believe I didn't spot this before now, no wonder she's been a sad pussy cat, must've been agony :cry:

Oh you sweet woman. :hugs: You will not be a bad mum because of a forgotten/overlooked claw. You know, the VET didn't even see it... it's their job to notice stuff like that even. So, no beating yourself up or thinking it's a reflection of how you will be as a parent. Or I will flick you in the nose. ... lovingly of course. :hugs: 'Cause I nuv you. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Trin and Holly.
> 
> Trin- I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Holly- Congratulations on your awesome display of superiority during swimbulations tonight. :thumbup:
> 
> Luna- I have orange cremesicles in the freezer right now... or should I say... still. I went through a phase where all I wanted was orange cremescicles. :munch:
> 
> Hmmm...should I make some cremesicles or just pop over to Molly or Luna's and scoff theirs??? :-k Decisions, decisions......Click to expand...

Most definitely should pop over... that way you will be right next door to your new niece. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey girls! :wave:

Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.

Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

now Kit i dont want to hear you talk like that again! you are going to make a fabulous mummy! and im glad Pepsi isnt too bad x


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:

How are you Newbie doo?!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my...it's official, I'm going to be a terrible mum :nope:
> 
> Poor Pepsi's blood results came back today and the news isn't great but it's better than we expected. She has kidney problems and will now need to be on prescription food for the rest of her life - poor Pepsi :nope: But that's not what makes me feel bad....I had noticed a couple of spots of blood around the house and couldn't work out where it came from. I just did. One of Pepsi's claws has grown freakishly long due to the fact that she doesn't go out so much any more and has curled back on itself and about half an inch of razor sharp claw has imbedded itself in the soft pad of her foot - OUCHY or what?? I can't believe I didn't spot this before now, no wonder she's been a sad pussy cat, must've been agony :cry:
> 
> Oh you sweet woman. :hugs: You will not be a bad mum because of a forgotten/overlooked claw. You know, the VET didn't even see it... it's their job to notice stuff like that even. So, no beating yourself up or thinking it's a reflection of how you will be as a parent. Or I will flick you in the nose. ... lovingly of course. :hugs: 'Cause I nuv you. :kiss:Click to expand...

Ahh thanks Molly, and in the interests of my nose I will heed your advice :winkwink: We've just clipped off the offending claw...it must have been a major relief for the wee soul.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:

Helloooooooo newbie m'love, or should I call you Houdini??? You do keep disappearing!! How the heck are ya'? Missed you :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

lissy, congrats on the girl! :pink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Trin and Holly.
> 
> Trin- I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Holly- Congratulations on your awesome display of superiority during swimbulations tonight. :thumbup:
> 
> Luna- I have orange cremesicles in the freezer right now... or should I say... still. I went through a phase where all I wanted was orange cremescicles. :munch:
> 
> Hmmm...should I make some cremesicles or just pop over to Molly or Luna's and scoff theirs??? :-k Decisions, decisions......Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely should pop over... that way you will be right next door to your new niece. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok, just boarding my private jet - yeah right!


----------



## LunaLady

Poor Pepsi! Glad you found the offending claw. And you're most certainly not a bad mum for it! I had a spaniel growing up who required clippings of her dew claws, and they often grew so quickly we'd blink and eye and they'd be growing into her toe again - so it can happen quite quickly.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> Helloooooooo newbie m'love, or should I call you Houdini??? You do keep disappearing!! How the heck are ya'? Missed you :hugs:Click to expand...

i'm well my dear! I thought I would have some time to chat the other day but that turned out to be not true at all! :wacko: I thought, they must think I am :fool: for popping in like that and never returning :haha: Sorry about that :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> now Kit i dont want to hear you talk like that again! you are going to make a fabulous mummy! and im glad Pepsi isnt too bad x

Thanks lovely April...:hugs:

Did you enjoy your cakes earlier....I have taken to wearing a bib tonight to save my clothes from drool!


----------



## mummyApril

pick me up on your way Kit lol! 

i am off to bed to try and sleep it is def my arthritis in my knee, it just came to me that i had been on it all weekend dur! now im suffering as cant take anything owweee but hopefully il fall asleep easily 

have a good evening/day 
lots of nuv xxx


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my...it's official, I'm going to be a terrible mum :nope:
> 
> Poor Pepsi's blood results came back today and the news isn't great but it's better than we expected. She has kidney problems and will now need to be on prescription food for the rest of her life - poor Pepsi :nope: But that's not what makes me feel bad....I had noticed a couple of spots of blood around the house and couldn't work out where it came from. I just did. One of Pepsi's claws has grown freakishly long due to the fact that she doesn't go out so much any more and has curled back on itself and about half an inch of razor sharp claw has imbedded itself in the soft pad of her foot - OUCHY or what?? I can't believe I didn't spot this before now, no wonder she's been a sad pussy cat, must've been agony :cry:
> 
> Oh you sweet woman. :hugs: You will not be a bad mum because of a forgotten/overlooked claw. You know, the VET didn't even see it... it's their job to notice stuff like that even. So, no beating yourself up or thinking it's a reflection of how you will be as a parent. Or I will flick you in the nose. ... lovingly of course. :hugs: 'Cause I nuv you. :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh thanks Molly, and in the interests of my nose I will heed your advice :winkwink: We've just clipped off the offending claw...it must have been a major relief for the wee soul.Click to expand...

See there? A bad mum would have just left the offending claw to continue offending because she wouldn't be bothered. [-( So there.... you are a good mum. :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

i did Kit although i definitely didnt eat all of them lol x


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Poor Pepsi! Glad you found the offending claw. And you're most certainly not a bad mum for it! I had a spaniel growing up who required clippings of her dew claws, and they often grew so quickly we'd blink and eye and they'd be growing into her toe again - so it can happen quite quickly.

Thanks Luna..I hope you're right and it wasn't like that for too long.


----------



## LunaLady

Here's my cup of iced creamsicle! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1670.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...

Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight April. :wave: Hope the knee feels better in the morning. :hugs:

Kit- Are you close behind our fellow turtle? Is Percival calling your name?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...

I don't think they have yet? Not sure though. I did enjoy my Sunday, thank you. :) How was your weekend?


----------



## LunaLady

How cool is this pattern? I'll be making this! In a few years time, perhaps :haha:

https://butterick.mccall.com/filebin/images/product_images/Full/B4251.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i did Kit although i definitely didnt eat all of them lol x

Ooo, the way I feel tonight I might have eaten the lot!

Night night and hope the knee sorts itself out after some rest :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> How cool is this pattern? I'll be making this! In a few years time, perhaps :haha:
> 
> https://butterick.mccall.com/filebin/images/product_images/Full/B4251.jpg

Ooo! Very cool!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...

Yep, UK mother's day was back in March :thumbup: So I hope it's more pleasurable things that are keeping you from us rather than hard work but I'm glad you're well :flower::hugs: Anything new to report? How is DH?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight April. :wave: Hope the knee feels better in the morning. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- Are you close behind our fellow turtle? Is Percival calling your name?

:haha: Yes, you know the timings so well! I'd best go and shush Percival before OH gets annoyed with the noise :winkwink:

How is your pelvic pain by the way?


----------



## kit_cat

Ok all, good night/good day :flower:

Time to :sleep:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, UK mother's day was back in March :thumbup: So I hope it's more pleasurable things that are keeping you from us rather than hard work but I'm glad you're well :flower::hugs: Anything new to report? How is DH?Click to expand...

a little bit of both. i spent all day with my mom sunday and really enjoyed it. Sunday is usually the only day MJ (<---DH) and I have together, but he has to work 7 days a week now b/c of the floods here. its been lonely at times but always have things to keep busy with. He actually called me today and said he wanted to get a motorcycle. :shock: to which i responded, 'ok, just make sure the life insurance policy is current.' :smug: I'm not worried tho, he says this once every couple of months :dohh: 

how are u feeling these days? you haven't got much longer now! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight April. :wave: Hope the knee feels better in the morning. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- Are you close behind our fellow turtle? Is Percival calling your name?
> 
> :haha: Yes, you know the timings so well! I'd best go and shush Percival before OH gets annoyed with the noise :winkwink:
> 
> How is your pelvic pain by the way?Click to expand...

Pain is very much there and super persistent but I am learning how to adapt; how to stand, sit, lay down, turn over... walk? :haha: 

Sleep well turtle dove. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Ok all, good night/good day :flower:
> 
> Time to :sleep:
> 
> :kiss::hugs:

:( nite, nite friend :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, UK mother's day was back in March :thumbup: So I hope it's more pleasurable things that are keeping you from us rather than hard work but I'm glad you're well :flower::hugs: Anything new to report? How is DH?Click to expand...
> 
> a little bit of both. i spent all day with my mom sunday and really enjoyed it. Sunday is usually the only day MJ (<---DH) and I have together, but he has to work 7 days a week now b/c of the floods here. its been lonely at times but always have things to keep busy with. He actually called me today and said he wanted to get a motorcycle. :shock: to which i responded, 'ok, just make sure the life insurance policy is current.' :smug: I'm not worried tho, he says this once every couple of months :dohh:
> 
> how are u feeling these days? you haven't got much longer now! :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: I would have said, "Okay, well, I want a baby so... me first!" :thumbup: :rofl: 

So you are in the south! I thought so. Not sure why? Maybe you told me before? :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they have yet? Not sure though. I did enjoy my Sunday, thank you. :) How was your weekend?Click to expand...

'twas lovely and quite restful. Usually on monday mornings i find myself scratching my head wondering where the weekend went, but yesterday it felt like i hadn't been here in a while. imagine that :) this coming weekend won't be quite as restful b/c MJ also called to say we are having house guests! :dohh:

what did u do over the weekend?


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you! 

Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:

Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies! 

:hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me! 

I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)... 

Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, UK mother's day was back in March :thumbup: So I hope it's more pleasurable things that are keeping you from us rather than hard work but I'm glad you're well :flower::hugs: Anything new to report? How is DH?Click to expand...
> 
> a little bit of both. i spent all day with my mom sunday and really enjoyed it. Sunday is usually the only day MJ (<---DH) and I have together, but he has to work 7 days a week now b/c of the floods here. its been lonely at times but always have things to keep busy with. He actually called me today and said he wanted to get a motorcycle. :shock: to which i responded, 'ok, just make sure the life insurance policy is current.' :smug: I'm not worried tho, he says this once every couple of months :dohh:
> 
> how are u feeling these days? you haven't got much longer now! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I would have said, "Okay, well, I want a baby so... me first!" :thumbup: :rofl:
> 
> So you are in the south! I thought so. Not sure why? Maybe you told me before? :-kClick to expand...

:amartass: **writing that one down for when he says it next month...** We may have a deal on that one! :thumbup:

yep! i am in memphis, right on the river. all the national news shows have been here covering the floods since last week. its so weird looking at all the coverage b/c it's like we're not even in the same city. thankfully, none of my friends and family are directly affected by it, but it is an amazing sight to see.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they have yet? Not sure though. I did enjoy my Sunday, thank you. :) How was your weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> 'twas lovely and quite restful. Usually on monday mornings i find myself scratching my head wondering where the weekend went, but yesterday it felt like i hadn't been here in a while. imagine that :) this coming weekend won't be quite as restful b/c MJ also called to say we are having house guests! :dohh:
> 
> what did u do over the weekend?Click to expand...

What DID I do over the weekend?? :-k I know that mother's day we just did as I wanted, whenever I wanted... cleaned, organized, had a picnic in the living room for lunch, watched a movie with the girls (rainy days you know).


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:

:winkwink: Go catch that eggy doll! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh and re: pepsi. Don't sweat it! Like Luna said you would jaw noticed my guess is a few days tops and you can't stop things beig sick. Erin's always snotty and a bit clumsy and you just can't stop them sometimes :shrug: - it's no bearing on your love/capabilities/intentions/hopes/wishes etc. You'll be the most perfect mummy cause we all know that's loving and caring and you do that for pepsi and us as you will your :baby:!


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:

I guess it's what you might call an ice lolly? It is more of an ice cream than frozen fruit juice, though. But it has both juice and milk, so :shrug: It's a mysterious and delicious _thing_. :thumbup:

Thanks for your prediction!

Your scrummy meal sound quite delicious!!! I LOVE duck! Haven't had it in a while. We had duck for Thanksgiving last year - we were snowed in so we had to hike the two miles (each way!) to the store to get our Thanksgiving food. 'Twas fun :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh and Molly I'm getting boy :blue: vibes for you :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and I have a prediction for Clare's bebe... I think :pink:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:

I am stuck for Crunchie... really couldn't guess but I'm still sticking with girl for Luna. 

Oh wow. That pelvic pain has suddenly reached an explosive stage.... oooo ow.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh and Molly I'm getting boy :blue: vibes for you :haha:

:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - sorry your pelvic pain is still persistent! :(


----------



## LunaLady

Just played around some more in the kitchen with ZERO gagging! :dance:

I did dishes, cleaned the orange creamsicle juice off the counter ( :haha: ) and made some salad dressing for tonight's dinner! :dance: A lovely white wine vinegar and greek olive oil dressing. One of my favs :D I'm going to put avocado, tomato, and sliced egg on our salad. Oh, and some parm cheese. :thumbup:
To go with that we'll have some organic, uncured hotdogs and sweet potato fries :dance:

What are you guys having for dinner, Molly?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Just played around some more in the kitchen with ZERO gagging! :dance:
> 
> I did dishes, cleaned the orange creamsicle juice off the counter ( :haha: ) and made some salad dressing for tonight's dinner! :dance: A lovely white wine vinegar and greek olive oil dressing. One of my favs :D I'm going to put avocado, tomato, and sliced egg on our salad. Oh, and some parm cheese. :thumbup:
> To go with that we'll have some organic, uncured hotdogs and sweet potato fries :dance:
> 
> What are you guys having for dinner, Molly?

Productive turtle! Seems like your appetite might be on it's way. :thumbup: How was your dinner?

We had some spaghetti and a baguette for dinner. I think tonight cured my spaghetti craving for a while. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just played around some more in the kitchen with ZERO gagging! :dance:
> 
> I did dishes, cleaned the orange creamsicle juice off the counter ( :haha: ) and made some salad dressing for tonight's dinner! :dance: A lovely white wine vinegar and greek olive oil dressing. One of my favs :D I'm going to put avocado, tomato, and sliced egg on our salad. Oh, and some parm cheese. :thumbup:
> To go with that we'll have some organic, uncured hotdogs and sweet potato fries :dance:
> 
> What are you guys having for dinner, Molly?
> 
> Productive turtle! Seems like your appetite might be on it's way. :thumbup: How was your dinner?
> 
> We had some spaghetti and a baguette for dinner. I think tonight cured my spaghetti craving for a while. :haha:Click to expand...

Mmmm spaghetti! 

Our dinner was delicious!! I felt very full after. I just had some pineapple for a snack.

DH really liked the creamscicle! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all !!!!!! 

Work is calling .... Boo !!! But I am going to buy a dishwasher tonight ... Last one broke about 6 Months ago so I have been saving up .... Yah no more washing up 

Have a lovely day all xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh banana !!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning all its nice and sunny here today :) washing washing washing for me! Its crazy the amount you have with children! Annyywayyy hope everyone is good :)
Yay crunchie for your banana x


----------



## kit_cat

Good Wednesday everyone!! :wave:

Yet another day working from home :happydance: which is doing wonders for me, just being able to chillax when I need to :thumbup: Yesterday, I even lay on the bed for 50 minutes and had a swift power nap - it was wonderful :cloud9: I can't normally sleep during the day but I needed it!

In 2 days time, I will only have 5 weeks of work left!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Have a good 'un! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Yay for only 5 weeks to go and another day at home, glad you're getting time to relax! I'm definitely goin to get a cat nap in today, although I slept really well last night I feel like I haven't slept lol x


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, UK mother's day was back in March :thumbup: So I hope it's more pleasurable things that are keeping you from us rather than hard work but I'm glad you're well :flower::hugs: Anything new to report? How is DH?Click to expand...
> 
> a little bit of both. i spent all day with my mom sunday and really enjoyed it. Sunday is usually the only day MJ (<---DH) and I have together, but he has to work 7 days a week now b/c of the floods here. its been lonely at times but always have things to keep busy with. He actually called me today and said he wanted to get a motorcycle. :shock: to which i responded, 'ok, just make sure the life insurance policy is current.' :smug: I'm not worried tho, he says this once every couple of months :dohh:
> 
> how are u feeling these days? you haven't got much longer now! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ooer, a motorbike? :shock: I know my OH has said similar in the past and to be honest I've expressed my concerns and he took them on board thankfully. They scare me a lot really but then I do know people who drive them responsibly and as safely as possible :shrug:

I am feeling not too bad thanks. I'm getting to the end of the road as you say now and it's physically quite hard. I'm sooo looking forward to being finished at work :yipee: but then you might say the real work begins :winkwink: but I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, UK mother's day was back in March :thumbup: So I hope it's more pleasurable things that are keeping you from us rather than hard work but I'm glad you're well :flower::hugs: Anything new to report? How is DH?Click to expand...
> 
> a little bit of both. i spent all day with my mom sunday and really enjoyed it. Sunday is usually the only day MJ (<---DH) and I have together, but he has to work 7 days a week now b/c of the floods here. its been lonely at times but always have things to keep busy with. He actually called me today and said he wanted to get a motorcycle. :shock: to which i responded, 'ok, just make sure the life insurance policy is current.' :smug: I'm not worried tho, he says this once every couple of months :dohh:
> 
> how are u feeling these days? you haven't got much longer now! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I would have said, "Okay, well, I want a baby so... me first!" :thumbup: :rofl:
> 
> So you are in the south! I thought so. Not sure why? Maybe you told me before? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :amartass: **writing that one down for when he says it next month...** We may have a deal on that one! :thumbup:
> 
> yep! i am in memphis, right on the river. all the national news shows have been here covering the floods since last week. its so weird looking at all the coverage b/c it's like we're not even in the same city. thankfully, none of my friends and family are directly affected by it, but it is an amazing sight to see.Click to expand...

Newb....remind me what your DH does for a living?? I want to say fireman but I might just be making that up :haha::wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh and re: pepsi. Don't sweat it! Like Luna said you would jaw noticed my guess is a few days tops and you can't stop things beig sick. Erin's always snotty and a bit clumsy and you just can't stop them sometimes :shrug: - it's no bearing on your love/capabilities/intentions/hopes/wishes etc. You'll be the most perfect mummy cause we all know that's loving and caring and you do that for pepsi and us as you will your :baby:!

:cry: What a lovely thing to say Jaynie - thanks so much m'love :hugs: You're a doll :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:
> 
> I am stuck for Crunchie... really couldn't guess but I'm still sticking with girl for Luna.
> 
> Oh wow. That pelvic pain has suddenly reached an explosive stage.... oooo ow.Click to expand...

Oh Molly...that sucks about the pain. What on earth can be done? Lissy's not had her appointment about it yet has she? Maybe some advice when she has will be forthcoming - I hope :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Morning, in all the girl stuff yday, I forgot to say how I got on at physio....the honest answer would be-painfully, but I highly recommend you go Molly as she said left untreated alot of women end up on crutches and can stay that way for months afetr birth so I would kick up a storm if I were you!
She checked my hips, spine etc and then (painful bit) realigned my sacral vertebrae and right hip joint as they were wonky?! I have to go back every two weeks to have this done and am waiting for an appointment at the hospital for a 3strap brace/harness kind of thing :O
So...Ouch in all!
Crunchie we have banana's :)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!!!!!
> 
> Work is calling .... Boo !!! But I am going to buy a dishwasher tonight ... Last one broke about 6 Months ago so I have been saving up .... Yah no more washing up
> 
> Have a lovely day all xxxx

:shock: 6 months without a dishwasher?? How has life continued in the Crunchster household?? :shrug: I nuv my dishwasher so much I have two!!

Yay! for your banana too!! :yipee: It's an odd fruit to have but we all need to have the bananababy stage :thumbup:

Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## poas

Lol, I just saw your post Kit...maybe you ARE psychic?!!?!?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Yay for only 5 weeks to go and another day at home, glad you're getting time to relax! I'm definitely goin to get a cat nap in today, although I slept really well last night I feel like I haven't slept lol x

Morning lovely :flower:

Hey, at least one of us has sunshine! It's dull as dishwater here today :(

Glad you got some quality sleep in last night but I know what you mean when you say you don't feel the benefit of it that much :shrug:

Have a good one! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Lol, I just saw your post Kit...maybe you ARE psychic?!!?!?

Morning Lissy!!

Wooooo, maybe I am psychic!! *reaches for hooped earrings and crystal ball*

Seriously, I'm glad you've been to physio and are getting something done about this. In light of what you were told by the physio, Molly needs to get some treatment quick smart! Did you feel any benefit afterwards or will it have to be worse before it's better do you think?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Another sunny one here today:ninja:

*Lissy *I'm glad you got some treatment:thumbup: My mum's annoying me at the moment because she won't go and see a physio, and she's had bad back pain for ages now:growlmad: I know she's not pregnant but I really think she should go and get manipulated! 

*Kit* you'll be a wonderful mummy:hugs: And once you stop work, well that's where the fun begins, not the work:happydance: At first :baby: will just lie around and sleep alot, wailing a bit for food and colic reasons sometimes but not half as much as people at work do:haha: Then :baby: will get bigger and just want to play:wohoo: And their clothes are so _dinky_ so the laundry is all cute and easy to do. Compared to the sweaty sports kit of the Big Feet, Hollinkas clothes are like doll's clothes:awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a complaint:growlmad:

I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nom Nom!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_S00GmD4EEKI/SdaIxg3Bj9I/AAAAAAAAC58/z5Uf864PkM4/s400/mec+pics1.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yo Trin! My time twin https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0068.gif High Five!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit I don't own a dishwasher but have thought about purchasing one before little one arrives otherwise I will be forever washing up! Lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Kit I don't own a dishwasher but have thought about purchasing one before little one arrives otherwise I will be forever washing up! Lol x

I never had a dishwasher with my ex but it was just the 2 of us, and then when I met DH, well after 3yrs of washing up for him and the boys we finally got one and I can't remember how I lived without now!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have a lovely day all:hugs: Off to help DSS the younger with his English homework then get some time in on the sewing machine:thumbup:
XXXXXXX


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Oh my...it's official, I'm going to be a terrible mum :nope:
> 
> Poor Pepsi's blood results came back today and the news isn't great but it's better than we expected. She has kidney problems and will now need to be on prescription food for the rest of her life - poor Pepsi :nope: But that's not what makes me feel bad....I had noticed a couple of spots of blood around the house and couldn't work out where it came from. I just did. One of Pepsi's claws has grown freakishly long due to the fact that she doesn't go out so much any more and has curled back on itself and about half an inch of razor sharp claw has imbedded itself in the soft pad of her foot - OUCHY or what?? I can't believe I didn't spot this before now, no wonder she's been a sad pussy cat, must've been agony :cry:

Oh Kit! This is sucha common thing with old cats and really, how often do we look at our cats' claws :shrug: And one thing I have learnt about cats over my 100 years of working with a million cats haha:) is that they hide their symptoms. It's a survival technique but it makes it very hard for us cat guardians to help them sometimes.

I once had to go to a patient's house and cut ALL of her old cat's claws which were embedded in her paw pads :nope: And the old lady just sat there and cried because she felt so bad.

If it's weepy and mucky, use some calendula tincture on it, or even better if you can get it, Weleda Graze and Wound Powder. It's called magic powder in my house and gets used for everything. We use it on our babies' cords after birth



newbie_ttc said:


> i'm well my dear! I thought I would have some time to chat the other day but that turned out to be not true at all! :wacko: I thought, they must think I am :fool: for popping in like that and never returning :haha: Sorry about that :flower:

We'd rather you popped in, no matter how briefly, than not seeing you at all. And remember, we're all :fool: here :haha:

My DH used to have a bike nad he was in 3 accidents - all of them because of other stupid drivers on the road who are just not aware of bikes. We have minibus taxis here whcih are a breed and a law unto their own - we have taxis that use cardboard as brakepads, a wrench as a steering wheel, have no seatbelts and have 14 year old drivers :shock: True story! Anyway, DH's last accident was with a taxi that drove into him and it was pretty serious so he sold his bike. Now the deal is that if he gets one he has to at least double his life insurance :thumbup:



LunaLady said:


> How cool is this pattern? I'll be making this! In a few years time, perhaps :haha:

The shop on the corner where I got B and Kit and Sezi's presents have those. I'll take a pic. They put them out on the lawn to advertise them



Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!!!!!
> 
> Work is calling .... Boo !!! But I am going to buy a dishwasher tonight ... Last one broke about 6 Months ago so I have been saving up .... Yah no more washing up
> 
> Have a lovely day all xxxx

Ooh! I am a recent dishwasher convert and I nuv mine! I love the way everything comes out squeaky clean and all the cat dishes are sterilised :thumbup:

And yay for bananababy :haha:



mummyApril said:


> Good morning all its nice and sunny here today :) washing washing washing for me! Its crazy the amount you have with children! Annyywayyy hope everyone is good :)
> Yay crunchie for your banana x

I realised I was getting old when my fantasies revolved around a new washing machine :rofl: I look at washing machine adverts like men look at porn :haha: I have chosen my dream machine but in the meantime I have an ancient 13kg Samsung toploader with a missing lid. Gives me horrors when it spins



HollyMonkey said:


> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:

I shall post pics of my lasagne that I made fro tonight's dinner, just for you :winkwink:



HollyMonkey said:


> Yo Trin! My time twin https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0068.gif High Five!

Trin is in the house!! :rofl: :friends:


----------



## mummyApril

Well I think I'd rather take walks with LO than stand at the kitchen sink lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Have a lovely day all:hugs: Off to help DSS the younger with his English homework then get some time in on the sewing machine:thumbup:
> XXXXXXX

I was helping DS the elder with his English homework last night and Googling crossword puzzle answers and said I wonder if the other mums are all on google trying to figure out Grade 5 homework :haha:

Then he had Zulu homework and I could only check the order of the letters - no clue what it was about :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:

Your complaint has been duly noted my savoury loving friend - I shall seek appropriate redress to this problem at the earliest opportunity :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit I don't own a dishwasher but have thought about purchasing one before little one arrives otherwise I will be forever washing up! Lol x

Ooo, if you can, DO IT!! You'll wonder how you ever managed without one!


----------



## kit_cat

Whoah Trin!! Check you out with your multi-posts! You are a veritable multi-posting champ :bodyb:

Thanks for the kind words about Pepsi..it makes you feel awful when they're suffering, but you know that of course. 

I don't envy you trying to help the boys with their homework....especially the Zulu :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Their English homework is easy as pants for me though, even the 14yr old's- he's still learning how to buy first class stamps and four star petrol :haha:Weird how easy I find their English homework, considering my native tongue is actually Zulu :shrug:

Yeah Newbie left us with her Arnold Schwarzneggar voice 'Ill be back' and then when she did (eventually) come back I wasn't there:dohh:

I've run out of trim for the second outfit, nearly finished it though:happydance: So am hopping on the 1:50 bus to town to go and get some more. Might have a beer on a deckchair while I'm there:beer:


----------



## firstbaby25

B I am a savoury head. Crisps and wraps and anything carb-y and naughty are my one main weakness with food, and actually :smug: I once posted photo's of my tea that I cooked for me and Adam with Honey roasted vegetables and garlic and onion chicken. 

I will most definitely be saving up for a dishwasher however there is only two of us and the washing up generally doesn't bother me neither me or the OH is OCD with tidiness but both are clean... I will happily let my dishes air dry and then put them away. What an exciting conversation that I had with myself then! 

I have been to a flea market this morning with my friend who buys vintage clothes and sells them on eBay I have been a few times with her but today, I bought something for one of my favourite turtles :winkwink: and it is so good it will be sent soon! Very soon! 

Trin you have definitely mastered the multi post. :thumbup: I had wound powder for my dog when I had him and so much better than trying to put cream on him, it's so easy to apply and keep on etc and I recommend it too! I hope you are stil high on life from the success of your practice woman! 

Molly seeee you should go - I know you don't want to be on crutches like Tiny Tim! That would be sad. I think you should revert to plan B and call your midwife/doc - I don't think a call can hurt - you never know they might even have something in your notes? 

I hope all are well Happy Hump Day. I'm working today but mainly catching up on stuff as I feel like I haven't done anything for ages!


----------



## firstbaby25

I didn't catch my egg. We kind of, sort of, got carried away :blush: I got mine though and I am happy with that we move soon and it won't be a bad thing to have time in the house to get settled before it's all go with a baby.


----------



## Sarachka

Id also much rather have savoury than sweet and I love doritos more than I love OH. lol only jk but lord knows I love dem doritos.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:

So here's today's lunch...

Wholemeal toast with Moroccan cous cous with a side serving of cherry tomatoes and mature cheddar :munch: :happydance:



NOM NOM NOM!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Their English homework is easy as pants for me though, even the 14yr old's- he's still learning how to buy first class stamps and four star petrol :haha:Weird how easy I find their English homework, considering my native tongue is actually Zulu :shrug:
> 
> Yeah Newbie left us with her Arnold Schwarzneggar voice 'Ill be back' and then when she did (eventually) come back I wasn't there:dohh:
> 
> I've run out of trim for the second outfit, nearly finished it though:happydance: So am hopping on the 1:50 bus to town to go and get some more. Might have a beer on a deckchair while I'm there:beer:

..hmmm, yes but is the man who stands there his brother and does his hat have 3 corners?? :shrug: 

I'm looking forward to the next outfit from the House Dian-Flon!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> B I am a savoury head. Crisps and wraps and anything carb-y and naughty are my one main weakness with food, and actually :smug: I once posted photo's of my tea that I cooked for me and Adam with Honey roasted vegetables and garlic and onion chicken.
> 
> I will most definitely be saving up for a dishwasher however there is only two of us and the washing up generally doesn't bother me neither me or the OH is OCD with tidiness but both are clean... I will happily let my dishes air dry and then put them away. What an exciting conversation that I had with myself then!
> 
> I have been to a flea market this morning with my friend who buys vintage clothes and sells them on eBay I have been a few times with her but today, I bought something for one of my favourite turtles :winkwink: and it is so good it will be sent soon! Very soon!
> 
> Trin you have definitely mastered the multi post. :thumbup: I had wound powder for my dog when I had him and so much better than trying to put cream on him, it's so easy to apply and keep on etc and I recommend it too! I hope you are stil high on life from the success of your practice woman!
> 
> Molly seeee you should go - I know you don't want to be on crutches like Tiny Tim! That would be sad. I think you should revert to plan B and call your midwife/doc - I don't think a call can hurt - you never know they might even have something in your notes?
> 
> I hope all are well Happy Hump Day. I'm working today but mainly catching up on stuff as I feel like I haven't done anything for ages!

I remember your nommy creation that you cooked in the very fancy big kitchen! :thumbup: :munch:

And under your new NTNP status, you don't need to worry or stress about catching the eggy...you can go back to having proper fun which it sounds like you and OH did!! :winkwink: Good on you girl!


----------



## firstbaby25

Tanks Kitty Kat! Guess we are... It does feel better to enjoy the sex and I think until we are properly settled in the house and all of our vices (smoking) are gone that's when i'll deem us as having a proper crack at it and looking at the silver lining well, I might get an oops baby that is stress free :shrug: FX'd for at least one baby for me! 

Your lunch looks nommy, i'm with one of my good friends as she had work to do today so we have sat here clicking away :haha: but she is the only friend that I don't openly talk about TTC with so she has no idea I am on here and I am covertly going to send myself pictures and stuff.


----------



## firstbaby25

some snapshots... 

I must try and upload the video of dear sweet Erin!
 



Attached Files:







bouncy castel.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3









holiday one.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

poofucks they have turned the wrong way in the translation from phone to email to desktop to bnb :shrug: I also don't know how to do the writing in between photos like you all seem to know :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

some more i'm afraid they are only choice shots because the attachment manager is being stupid.
 



Attached Files:







holiday two.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 3









holiday three.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my...it's official, I'm going to be a terrible mum :nope:
> 
> Poor Pepsi's blood results came back today and the news isn't great but it's better than we expected. She has kidney problems and will now need to be on prescription food for the rest of her life - poor Pepsi :nope: But that's not what makes me feel bad....I had noticed a couple of spots of blood around the house and couldn't work out where it came from. I just did. One of Pepsi's claws has grown freakishly long due to the fact that she doesn't go out so much any more and has curled back on itself and about half an inch of razor sharp claw has imbedded itself in the soft pad of her foot - OUCHY or what?? I can't believe I didn't spot this before now, no wonder she's been a sad pussy cat, must've been agony :cry:
> 
> Oh Kit! This is sucha common thing with old cats and really, how often do we look at our cats' claws :shrug: And one thing I have learnt about cats over my 100 years of working with a million cats haha:) is that they hide their symptoms. It's a survival technique but it makes it very hard for us cat guardians to help them sometimes.
> 
> I once had to go to a patient's house and cut ALL of her old cat's claws which were embedded in her paw pads :nope: And the old lady just sat there and cried because she felt so bad.
> 
> If it's weepy and mucky, use some calendula tincture on it, or even better if you can get it, Weleda Graze and Wound Powder. It's called magic powder in my house and gets used for everything. We use it on our babies' cords after birth
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm well my dear! I thought I would have some time to chat the other day but that turned out to be not true at all! :wacko: I thought, they must think I am :fool: for popping in like that and never returning :haha: Sorry about that :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> We'd rather you popped in, no matter how briefly, than not seeing you at all. And remember, we're all :fool: here :haha:
> 
> My DH used to have a bike nad he was in 3 accidents - all of them because of other stupid drivers on the road who are just not aware of bikes. We have minibus taxis here whcih are a breed and a law unto their own - we have taxis that use cardboard as brakepads, a wrench as a steering wheel, have no seatbelts and have 14 year old drivers :shock: True story! Anyway, DH's last accident was with a taxi that drove into him and it was pretty serious so he sold his bike. Now the deal is that if he gets one he has to at least double his life insurance :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> How cool is this pattern? I'll be making this! In a few years time, perhaps :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The shop on the corner where I got B and Kit and Sezi's presents have those. I'll take a pic. They put them out on the lawn to advertise them
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all !!!!!!
> 
> Work is calling .... Boo !!! But I am going to buy a dishwasher tonight ... Last one broke about 6 Months ago so I have been saving up .... Yah no more washing up
> 
> Have a lovely day all xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I am a recent dishwasher convert and I nuv mine! I love the way everything comes out squeaky clean and all the cat dishes are sterilised :thumbup:
> 
> And yay for bananababy :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all its nice and sunny here today :) washing washing washing for me! Its crazy the amount you have with children! Annyywayyy hope everyone is good :)
> Yay crunchie for your banana xClick to expand...
> 
> I realised I was getting old when my fantasies revolved around a new washing machine :rofl: I look at washing machine adverts like men look at porn :haha: I have chosen my dream machine but in the meantime I have an ancient 13kg Samsung toploader with a missing lid. Gives me horrors when it spins
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I shall post pics of my lasagne that I made fro tonight's dinner, just for you :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yo Trin! My time twin https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0068.gif High Five!Click to expand...
> 
> Trin is in the house!! :rofl: :friends:Click to expand...

im definitely getting a new washing machine before babes here also! my mum has the most of high techs of washing machines, and she has a black and silver one that would go nicely in my kitchen hmmm i think i need to have a talk with her lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarah love how do I upload a video?

You are in my opinion the most technical out of all of us!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> B I am a savoury head. Crisps and wraps and anything carb-y and naughty are my one main weakness with food, and actually :smug: I once posted photo's of my tea that I cooked for me and Adam with Honey roasted vegetables and garlic and onion chicken.
> 
> I will most definitely be saving up for a dishwasher however there is only two of us and the washing up generally doesn't bother me neither me or the OH is OCD with tidiness but both are clean... I will happily let my dishes air dry and then put them away. What an exciting conversation that I had with myself then!
> 
> I have been to a flea market this morning with my friend who buys vintage clothes and sells them on eBay I have been a few times with her but today, I bought something for one of my favourite turtles :winkwink: and it is so good it will be sent soon! Very soon!
> 
> Trin you have definitely mastered the multi post. :thumbup: I had wound powder for my dog when I had him and so much better than trying to put cream on him, it's so easy to apply and keep on etc and I recommend it too! I hope you are stil high on life from the success of your practice woman!
> 
> Molly seeee you should go - I know you don't want to be on crutches like Tiny Tim! That would be sad. I think you should revert to plan B and call your midwife/doc - I don't think a call can hurt - you never know they might even have something in your notes?
> 
> I hope all are well Happy Hump Day. I'm working today but mainly catching up on stuff as I feel like I haven't done anything for ages!

i let mine dry aswell i definitely dont have time to dry aswell! i normally do dishes in morning (after school run) and then after dinner as theres only me here for lunch theres normally only one plate lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Id also much rather have savoury than sweet and I love doritos more than I love OH. lol only jk but lord knows I love dem doritos.

mmm doritos


----------



## firstbaby25

April how are you and the OH getting on? I hope you have resolved your burning issues. I'm looking forward to moving house this SUNDAY but not how much more I will have to do for my OH i think that's a bit of a given. My OH like Molly's will leave clothes on the floor next to the washing basket! Silly :haha: if I don't laugh i'll cry and as my nan said at least we can whinge about it in my nan's day people were lucky to find a husbans that stood by them as without them life was hard for a woman. We are sure better off than our predecessors.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Id also much rather have savoury than sweet and I love doritos more than I love OH. lol only jk but lord knows I love dem doritos.
> 
> mmm doritosClick to expand...

I concur and I love to salsa dip! :munch: :munch: OR hot doritos with cheese salsa and sour cream :munch: :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just played around some more in the kitchen with ZERO gagging! :dance:
> 
> I did dishes, cleaned the orange creamsicle juice off the counter ( :haha: ) and made some salad dressing for tonight's dinner! :dance: A lovely white wine vinegar and greek olive oil dressing. One of my favs :D I'm going to put avocado, tomato, and sliced egg on our salad. Oh, and some parm cheese. :thumbup:
> To go with that we'll have some organic, uncured hotdogs and sweet potato fries :dance:
> 
> What are you guys having for dinner, Molly?
> 
> Productive turtle! Seems like your appetite might be on it's way. :thumbup: How was your dinner?
> 
> We had some spaghetti and a baguette for dinner. I think tonight cured my spaghetti craving for a while. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm spaghetti!
> 
> Our dinner was delicious!! I felt very full after. I just had some pineapple for a snack.
> 
> DH really liked the creamscicle! :happydance:Click to expand...

Success!! :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I am too lazy to go back to quote you Kit and Holly, but in answer-it will get worse before better-today was agony but once I have my brace thingy should get bit easier,although physio said it usually doesnt completely clear up till 6months after, plus I have the attractive side dish of the sacral vertebrae thing and hip thing and ankle(remember it was broken when this bubba was made!) and Molly DEFINITELY should go soon although my physio said she worked in usa for 6months on some exchange plan and that they are very ignorant of it in the medical world there, so it might be hard work to get help :(
Holly-I think your mum would definitely benefit, my mum has a bad back and gets hers treated every now and then and once the initial pain is over she feels a lot of relief(which is what I am eagerly awaiting!!!)


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- You have an awkward fruit!! :haha: Of all the fruits... that one makes the least sense to me. :shrug: But I'm glad you made it to a banana anyway. :hugs: (Oh and how exciting to be getting that new washer eh?! :thumbup:)

April- Re: laundry and children: No joke! I'm doing about one load of laundry a day! Not counting the once a week bedding washings. :dohh:

Kit- Yay for working at home! :yipee: Oh and YAY for 5 more weeks!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave:
> 
> Kit your going to be an awesome mummy. don't beat yourself up over poor pepsi. :hugs: the good thing is now u know about it and it can be fixed.
> 
> Hi luna, hi moll! :hi:
> 
> How are you Newbie doo?!Click to expand...
> 
> Here, there and everywhere! Did you enjoy mother's day sunday? I thought of you. Happy belated mother's day to you and Luna, by the way! :hugs: I think the turts on the other side of the pond have already celebrated Mummy's Day?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, UK mother's day was back in March :thumbup: So I hope it's more pleasurable things that are keeping you from us rather than hard work but I'm glad you're well :flower::hugs: Anything new to report? How is DH?Click to expand...
> 
> a little bit of both. i spent all day with my mom sunday and really enjoyed it. Sunday is usually the only day MJ (<---DH) and I have together, but he has to work 7 days a week now b/c of the floods here. its been lonely at times but always have things to keep busy with. He actually called me today and said he wanted to get a motorcycle. :shock: to which i responded, 'ok, just make sure the life insurance policy is current.' :smug: I'm not worried tho, he says this once every couple of months :dohh:
> 
> how are u feeling these days? you haven't got much longer now! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooer, a motorbike? :shock: I know my OH has said similar in the past and to be honest I've expressed my concerns and he took them on board thankfully. They scare me a lot really but then I do know people who drive them responsibly and as safely as possible :shrug:
> 
> I am feeling not too bad thanks. I'm getting to the end of the road as you say now and it's physically quite hard. I'm sooo looking forward to being finished at work :yipee: but then you might say the real work begins :winkwink: but I can't wait :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: I've spent so much time on motorcycles it's ridiculous! I LOVE THEM. I remember, my first ride was with my Uncle (who had been riding since he was 15), I was about 8 years old at the time. They plunked that helmet on and put me on the back. I was wearing shorts and was so excited that I hugged the bike with my legs (oops) and when I came off the bike I had a huge burn on me leg where it had been hugging the hot pipes. :dohh: I never did feel the pain of it. It was all such a rush! :cloud9: You all must think I'm completely mad now eh? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:
> 
> I am stuck for Crunchie... really couldn't guess but I'm still sticking with girl for Luna.
> 
> Oh wow. That pelvic pain has suddenly reached an explosive stage.... oooo ow.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Molly...that sucks about the pain. What on earth can be done? Lissy's not had her appointment about it yet has she? Maybe some advice when she has will be forthcoming - I hope :thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought her appointment was yesterday?? Or maybe that was the scans... I don't remember... :-k That explosive stage... I'll try and explain, it started to pulsate pain but it was the kind of pain that if it had been consistent (without the one second break in the pulses) I would have been on the floor crying like a baby. :nope: The pulsing pain went away (thank goodness!) after a short while but the "regular" pain just got worse as the day went on. I had to take a shower and get into bed at 9pm and wasn't able to sleep til 10 and was up a lot through the night. Sorry for the moan... can't wait til my appointment next week now.


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Morning, in all the girl stuff yday, I forgot to say how I got on at physio....the honest answer would be-painfully, but I highly recommend you go Molly as she said left untreated alot of women end up on crutches and can stay that way for months afetr birth so I would kick up a storm if I were you!
> She checked my hips, spine etc and then (painful bit) realigned my sacral vertebrae and right hip joint as they were wonky?! I have to go back every two weeks to have this done and am waiting for an appointment at the hospital for a 3strap brace/harness kind of thing :O
> So...Ouch in all!
> Crunchie we have banana's :)

:shock: I don't want to go. :argh: What is a 3 strap brace/harness thing? I am envisioning all sorts of scary contraptions. 

Can I ask you... does it hurt more to raise one leg than the other? What I mean is, if I lift up my right leg it hurts to be sure but if I lift up my left leg more than 4 inches off the ground I want to cry. It's really annoying when you are trying to dry off from the shower... 

Do you feel better? I mean... you feel relief now since your physio?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Another sunny one here today:ninja:
> 
> *Lissy *I'm glad you got some treatment:thumbup: My mum's annoying me at the moment because she won't go and see a physio, and she's had bad back pain for ages now:growlmad: I know she's not pregnant but I really think she should go and get manipulated!
> 
> *Kit* you'll be a wonderful mummy:hugs: And once you stop work, well that's where the fun begins, not the work:happydance: At first :baby: will just lie around and sleep alot, wailing a bit for food and colic reasons sometimes but not half as much as people at work do:haha: Then :baby: will get bigger and just want to play:wohoo: And their clothes are so _dinky_ so the laundry is all cute and easy to do. Compared to the sweaty sports kit of the Big Feet, Hollinkas clothes are like doll's clothes:awww:

:haha: You want your mum to be manipulated. :haha: Sorry, "manipulated" sounds wrong... must be the American in me. :winkwink: Here it's called getting adjusted. 

:haha: You said "dinky"! Wow... you have made a giggle post for me... 

I didn't show you the mother's day card my oldest DD picked did I? Hmm...


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:

Aww... I sorry. :blush: I did post a picture of my spaghetti the other night... that was not sweet sweet foods.


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning, in all the girl stuff yday, I forgot to say how I got on at physio....the honest answer would be-painfully, but I highly recommend you go Molly as she said left untreated alot of women end up on crutches and can stay that way for months afetr birth so I would kick up a storm if I were you!
> She checked my hips, spine etc and then (painful bit) realigned my sacral vertebrae and right hip joint as they were wonky?! I have to go back every two weeks to have this done and am waiting for an appointment at the hospital for a 3strap brace/harness kind of thing :O
> So...Ouch in all!
> Crunchie we have banana's :)
> 
> :shock: I don't want to go. :argh: What is a 3 strap brace/harness thing? I am envisioning all sorts of scary contraptions.
> 
> Can I ask you... does it hurt more to raise one leg than the other? What I mean is, if I lift up my right leg it hurts to be sure but if I lift up my left leg more than 4 inches off the ground I want to cry. It's really annoying when you are trying to dry off from the shower...
> 
> Do you feel better? I mean... you feel relief now since your physio?Click to expand...

My right side is MUCH worse, the physio said my sacral vertebrae (the bottom section) and right hip were really out of alignment, it should go hip,spine,hip like I I I whereas mine goes I / /
maybe yours is the opposite? I hope you understood my amazing explanation there :)


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> April how are you and the OH getting on? I hope you have resolved your burning issues. I'm looking forward to moving house this SUNDAY but not how much more I will have to do for my OH i think that's a bit of a given. My OH like Molly's will leave clothes on the floor next to the washing basket! Silly :haha: if I don't laugh i'll cry and as my nan said at least we can whinge about it in my nan's day people were lucky to find a husbans that stood by them as without them life was hard for a woman. We are sure better off than our predecessors.

:haha: Your nan is the voice of perspective eh? :thumbup: I have learned a trick... I have made it so that the laundry hamper calls to my OH like a basketball hoop. He thinks it's a fun game to take each article of clothing off and toss it towards the hamper in an attempt to "make a shot". :haha: Good thing he's good at it!


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!!!!!
> 
> Work is calling .... Boo !!! But I am going to buy a dishwasher tonight ... Last one broke about 6 Months ago so I have been saving up .... Yah no more washing up
> 
> Have a lovely day all xxxx

Wow, you're a brave woman! I'm not sure I could live without a dishwasher, either! But considering it's just DH and me, we sure do go through a lot of dishes. Not sure why :shrug:

Funny thing... I didn't know how to work a dishwasher OR clothes washer/dryer until I moved in with DH when we were dating. My dear mother did it all for me before :haha:



Crunchie said:


> Ohhhhh banana !!!!

Yay Crunchie and Lissy for your bananas!! :happydance:



kit_cat said:


> Good Wednesday everyone!! :wave:
> 
> Yet another day working from home :happydance: which is doing wonders for me, just being able to chillax when I need to :thumbup: Yesterday, I even lay on the bed for 50 minutes and had a swift power nap - it was wonderful :cloud9: I can't normally sleep during the day but I needed it!
> 
> In 2 days time, I will only have 5 weeks of work left!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Have a good 'un! :hugs:

Yay for work from home days! I bet days like this make it just a tad more bearable? 



HollyMonkey said:


> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:

Poor Monkey! You would have loved my salad last night... full of avocado, garlic, tomato, red lettuce, half a hard boiled egg on top, parm cheese and a lovely dressing I made from greek olive oil, white wine vinegar, garlic, pepper, and dijon mustard. YUM!

I have a Caesar salad dressing recipe that has anchovies. I LOVE it. I'll share it with you if you desire :flower: Do you have a blender of some sort?



kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:
> 
> So here's today's lunch...
> 
> Wholemeal toast with Moroccan cous cous with a side serving of cherry tomatoes and mature cheddar :munch: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 204118
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!!Click to expand...

That's so pretty, Kit! Like the sun rising over the mountains to greet the day... what an inspiring lunch!



firstbaby25 said:


> some more i'm afraid they are only choice shots because the attachment manager is being stupid.

So cute! Is that Adam?



firstbaby25 said:


> Sarah love how do I upload a video?
> 
> You are in my opinion the most technical out of all of us!

I think you have to upload your videos to YouTube (or the like) and then just place a link here and it will show your video. That's how I've done it in the past :thumbup:



poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning, in all the girl stuff yday, I forgot to say how I got on at physio....the honest answer would be-painfully, but I highly recommend you go Molly as she said left untreated alot of women end up on crutches and can stay that way for months afetr birth so I would kick up a storm if I were you!
> She checked my hips, spine etc and then (painful bit) realigned my sacral vertebrae and right hip joint as they were wonky?! I have to go back every two weeks to have this done and am waiting for an appointment at the hospital for a 3strap brace/harness kind of thing :O
> So...Ouch in all!
> Crunchie we have banana's :)
> 
> :shock: I don't want to go. :argh: What is a 3 strap brace/harness thing? I am envisioning all sorts of scary contraptions.
> 
> Can I ask you... does it hurt more to raise one leg than the other? What I mean is, if I lift up my right leg it hurts to be sure but if I lift up my left leg more than 4 inches off the ground I want to cry. It's really annoying when you are trying to dry off from the shower...
> 
> Do you feel better? I mean... you feel relief now since your physio?Click to expand...
> 
> My right side is MUCH worse, the physio said my sacral vertebrae (the bottom section) and right hip were really out of alignment, it should go hip,spine,hip like I I I whereas mine goes I / /
> maybe yours is the opposite? I hope you understood my amazing explanation there :)Click to expand...

Poor girls!! I'm glad you're getting help, Crunchie.

Molly - you should go! I'm sure you'll feel much better. And it may take a few weeks of treatment before the pain starts to subside. With normal chiro work it takes a few weeks before the bones/ligaments/tendons start to stay where the chiropractor has adjusted them to. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> I am too lazy to go back to quote you Kit and Holly, but in answer-it will get worse before better-today was agony but once I have my brace thingy should get bit easier,although physio said it usually doesnt completely clear up till 6months after, plus I have the attractive side dish of the sacral vertebrae thing and hip thing and ankle(remember it was broken when this bubba was made!) and Molly DEFINITELY should go soon although my physio said she worked in usa for 6months on some exchange plan and that they are very ignorant of it in the medical world there, so it might be hard work to get help :(
> Holly-I think your mum would definitely benefit, my mum has a bad back and gets hers treated every now and then and once the initial pain is over she feels a lot of relief(which is what I am eagerly awaiting!!!)

Hmm....in regards to the US being ignorant of it... I'm a little concerned with saying, "Hey, I think I might have spd... could you check for me?" because I don't want her to think I am trying to diagnose myself and have her get all hoity toity about it. Does that make sense? At best she'll probably say, "Oh it's just sciatica." :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning, in all the girl stuff yday, I forgot to say how I got on at physio....the honest answer would be-painfully, but I highly recommend you go Molly as she said left untreated alot of women end up on crutches and can stay that way for months afetr birth so I would kick up a storm if I were you!
> She checked my hips, spine etc and then (painful bit) realigned my sacral vertebrae and right hip joint as they were wonky?! I have to go back every two weeks to have this done and am waiting for an appointment at the hospital for a 3strap brace/harness kind of thing :O
> So...Ouch in all!
> Crunchie we have banana's :)
> 
> :shock: I don't want to go. :argh: What is a 3 strap brace/harness thing? I am envisioning all sorts of scary contraptions.
> 
> Can I ask you... does it hurt more to raise one leg than the other? What I mean is, if I lift up my right leg it hurts to be sure but if I lift up my left leg more than 4 inches off the ground I want to cry. It's really annoying when you are trying to dry off from the shower...
> 
> Do you feel better? I mean... you feel relief now since your physio?Click to expand...
> 
> My right side is MUCH worse, the physio said my sacral vertebrae (the bottom section) and right hip were really out of alignment, it should go hip,spine,hip like I I I whereas mine goes I / /
> maybe yours is the opposite? I hope you understood my amazing explanation there :)Click to expand...

That does make sense actually. :thumbup: Perhaps, if my doctor doesn't really cooperate with me on this I will go see a chiropractor. It really is getting to an awful point.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- I forgot to say, lovely photos! Looks like you had a great time... and great weather! So jealous!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I've never been to a chiropractor but as I said to Lissy, I might have to look into it if my doctor doesn't cooperate.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Id also much rather have savoury than sweet and I love doritos more than I love OH. lol only jk but lord knows I love dem doritos.
> 
> mmm doritosClick to expand...
> 
> I concur and I love to salsa dip! :munch: :munch: OR hot doritos with cheese salsa and sour cream :munch: :munch:Click to expand...

This is more like it!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:
> 
> So here's today's lunch...
> 
> Wholemeal toast with Moroccan cous cous with a side serving of cherry tomatoes and mature cheddar :munch: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 204118
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!!Click to expand...

Excellent! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/dix-sur-dix.gif


----------



## LunaLady

I just love the clothes in this Etsy shoppe.

https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.198989839.jpg

You would look good in them, Holly :thumbup:

I would totally destroy the soft lines with my extra large bosom and thighs! 
:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Their English homework is easy as pants for me though, even the 14yr old's- he's still learning how to buy first class stamps and four star petrol :haha:Weird how easy I find their English homework, considering my native tongue is actually Zulu :shrug:
> 
> Yeah Newbie left us with her Arnold Schwarzneggar voice 'Ill be back' and then when she did (eventually) come back I wasn't there:dohh:
> 
> I've run out of trim for the second outfit, nearly finished it though:happydance: So am hopping on the 1:50 bus to town to go and get some more. Might have a beer on a deckchair while I'm there:beer:
> 
> ..hmmm, yes but is the man who stands there his brother and does his hat have 3 corners?? :shrug:
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next outfit from the House Dian-Flon!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Coming soon:thumbup: Just put LO to bed and have some biscuit crumbs to hoover up then I'll show you today's creation:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Can't wait to see your newest creation!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I just love the clothes in this Etsy shoppe.
> 
> https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.198989839.jpg
> 
> You would look good in them, Holly :thumbup:
> 
> I would totally destroy the soft lines with my extra large bosom and thighs!
> :haha:

Yes they're fab Luna:thumbup: I love retro shapes like that. I ordered yesterday a pattern to make a dress for me!!! And a 'toddlers separates' pattern, so I can do all sorts for LO, trousers, shirts waistcoats, skirts, dresses, THE LOT- the funky denim kind of range for Hollinka's wardrobe for when she's not being a St Tropez princess like she is with my recent fabrications:haha: All the granny's stopped us in town today to say how marvellously dressed she was (in my homemade outfit) and I was :smug::smug::smug: 

Anyway, biscuit crumbs to hoover, back soon for proper catch up and comment, I spy Erin pic's and all:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just love the clothes in this Etsy shoppe.
> 
> https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.198989839.jpg
> 
> You would look good in them, Holly :thumbup:
> 
> I would totally destroy the soft lines with my extra large bosom and thighs!
> :haha:
> 
> Yes they're fab Luna:thumbup: I love retro shapes like that. I ordered yesterday a pattern to make a dress for me!!! And a 'toddlers separates' pattern, so I can do all sorts for LO, trousers, shirts waistcoats, skirts, dresses, THE LOT- the funky denim kind of range for Hollinka's wardrobe for when she's not being a St Tropez princess like she is with my recent fabrications:haha: All the granny's stopped us in town today to say how marvellously dressed she was (in my homemade outfit) and I was :smug::smug::smug:
> 
> Anyway, biscuit crumbs to hoover, back soon for proper catch up and comment, I spy Erin pic's and all:happydance:Click to expand...

Awww, how fun! I can't wait to see what you make for her. 

And rightly so that all the grannies would stop and admire her outfit - it is so adorable!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Molly and Luna and everyone that is Adam. She twigged that he could stand up in the whole pool and then as any smart girl would she stuck to him on/near the pool :amartass: 

Glad it livened up on here thought I had the tumbleweed again! 

Well moll I wasn't suggesting you say 'I think I've got spd' just describe your pain and discomfort to her and see if she can help like lissy's doctor! :shrug: 

I'll be posting Friday more turtle mail! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

i cant walk! everytime i walk i get a really bad shooting pain going into my pubic bone! its quite painful anyone know what it could be!?


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Molly and Luna and everyone that is Adam. She twigged that he could stand up in the whole pool and then as any smart girl would she stuck to him on/near the pool :amartass:
> 
> Glad it livened up on here thought I had the tumbleweed again!
> 
> Well moll I wasn't suggesting you say 'I think I've got spd' just describe your pain and discomfort to her and see if she can help like lissy's doctor! :shrug:
> 
> I'll be posting Friday more turtle mail! :happydance:

I know you weren't suggesting it but Lissy said that during physio they told her that the US is fairly ignorant of it. I don't want them to brush it off because they don't know any better you know? I think I will describe it/explain it and see what she comes up with but if she blames it on sciatica or some such thing I will :blush: and say, "Well... I was researching and came up with this ___?" :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i cant walk! everytime i walk i get a really bad shooting pain going into my pubic bone! its quite painful anyone know what it could be!?

Could be the initiation into the Molly and Lissy Club. :smug: ... sorry. :nope:


----------



## poas

I know what you mean Molly, I was worried too but luckily for me the dr was familiar with it, and so I had no problem. The physio gave me a website to go on... 
https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/
It is medically sound advice supported by dr's here, so you might want to look?


----------



## Mollykins

'ello 'olly! 'ow are you zis day? :winkwink: How was that Frenchie-ness?

Luna- LOVE that shirt. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

And I second that possibility given by Molly I'm afraid April


----------



## Mollykins

April- I know you were complaining of sciatica pain too the other day... last night, mine started acting up as well. Nothing worse I think, than having both the pelvic pain AND sciatica pain. :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- You have an awkward fruit!! :haha: Of all the fruits... that one makes the least sense to me. :shrug: But I'm glad you made it to a banana anyway. :hugs: (Oh and how exciting to be getting that new washer eh?! :thumbup:)
> 
> April- Re: laundry and children: No joke! I'm doing about one load of laundry a day! Not counting the once a week bedding washings. :dohh:
> 
> Kit- Yay for working at home! :yipee: Oh and YAY for 5 more weeks!

Oh my Molly! We have a 13kg washer and we do 3 loads a day :shock: minimum :shock:
Usually one for us and then the rest for the animals. And then sheets and bedding...it never ends...we also do one dishwasher load for the animals and one for us plus some hand washing


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- I know you were complaining of sciatica pain too the other day... last night, mine started acting up as well. Nothing worse I think, than having both the pelvic pain AND sciatica pain. :dohh:

i bet you didnt know what to do with your self i cant imagine! my sciatica has gone now as iv rested but this front pain is not nice, OH has taken work off so he could get girls and take them tomorrow! hope your pain is better now x


----------



## Mollykins

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/boy-defies-uniform-rule-wearing-skirt-092406564.html

Check this out ladies...


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!

Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/boy-defies-uniform-rule-wearing-skirt-092406564.html
> 
> Check this out ladies...

i read this today, too right they should be able to wear shorts i dont know what their problem is :/


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!
> 
> Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?Click to expand...

if its like this in the morning when i walk i will call her, im really hoping baby is sitting on something?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- You have an awkward fruit!! :haha: Of all the fruits... that one makes the least sense to me. :shrug: But I'm glad you made it to a banana anyway. :hugs: (Oh and how exciting to be getting that new washer eh?! :thumbup:)
> 
> April- Re: laundry and children: No joke! I'm doing about one load of laundry a day! Not counting the once a week bedding washings. :dohh:
> 
> Kit- Yay for working at home! :yipee: Oh and YAY for 5 more weeks!
> 
> Oh my Molly! We have a 13kg washer and we do 3 loads a day :shock: minimum :shock:
> Usually one for us and then the rest for the animals. And then sheets and bedding...it never ends...we also do one dishwasher load for the animals and one for us plus some hand washingClick to expand...

Oh my word! :shock: You are amazing! I couldn't imagine! :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- I know you were complaining of sciatica pain too the other day... last night, mine started acting up as well. Nothing worse I think, than having both the pelvic pain AND sciatica pain. :dohh:
> 
> i bet you didnt know what to do with your self i cant imagine! my sciatica has gone now as iv rested but this front pain is not nice, OH has taken work off so he could get girls and take them tomorrow! hope your pain is better now xClick to expand...

I woke up crying in the middle of the night last night... my best guess is I was trying to roll over. :( My OH is feeling helpless and all he keeps saying is, "You need to stop doing things you shouldn't do anymore." To which I say, "I HAVE TO WALK! Walking is something I _should_ be able to do." :shrug: All at a loss... I hope my doctor can help come next Thursday.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!
> 
> Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?Click to expand...
> 
> if its like this in the morning when i walk i will call her, im really hoping baby is sitting on something?Click to expand...

I will cross everything that my suspicions are wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Random question but April- have your braxton hicks with this pregnancy been more painful than with the girls?


----------



## poas

It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*

:haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- You have an awkward fruit!! :haha: Of all the fruits... that one makes the least sense to me. :shrug: But I'm glad you made it to a banana anyway. :hugs: (Oh and how exciting to be getting that new washer eh?! :thumbup:)
> 
> April- Re: laundry and children: No joke! I'm doing about one load of laundry a day! Not counting the once a week bedding washings. :dohh:
> 
> Kit- Yay for working at home! :yipee: Oh and YAY for 5 more weeks!
> 
> Oh my Molly! We have a 13kg washer and we do 3 loads a day :shock: minimum :shock:
> Usually one for us and then the rest for the animals. And then sheets and bedding...it never ends...we also do one dishwasher load for the animals and one for us plus some hand washingClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my word! :shock: You are amazing! I couldn't imagine! :wacko:Click to expand...

Nope, not amazing. I have a small wonder called Diana :haha: oh how I love her!


----------



## Mollykins

So, I bit of a rant. My OH and his father want us ALL to go camping in about 3.5 weeks. I don't want to go! I love camping... don't get me wrong but how I'm feeling now... go camping?? NO. I won't go. My OH (last night) said, "It'll be fun." Me: "Oh yeah? It'll be _fun_?? Tell me how this will be fun for me when I can't even be home with all it's comforts and not want to cry in pain?" 

Sometimes.... :nope: I know that this has a high chance of turning into a fight between us too if I really put my foot down about not going. :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Random question but April- have your braxton hicks with this pregnancy been more painful than with the girls?

im sorry you are in so much pain :( 
i dont think i had any braxton hicks with the girls, which is why i think i panic all the time as with the girls i had no pains with anything :/


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- You have an awkward fruit!! :haha: Of all the fruits... that one makes the least sense to me. :shrug: But I'm glad you made it to a banana anyway. :hugs: (Oh and how exciting to be getting that new washer eh?! :thumbup:)
> 
> April- Re: laundry and children: No joke! I'm doing about one load of laundry a day! Not counting the once a week bedding washings. :dohh:
> 
> Kit- Yay for working at home! :yipee: Oh and YAY for 5 more weeks!
> 
> Oh my Molly! We have a 13kg washer and we do 3 loads a day :shock: minimum :shock:
> Usually one for us and then the rest for the animals. And then sheets and bedding...it never ends...we also do one dishwasher load for the animals and one for us plus some hand washingClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my word! :shock: You are amazing! I couldn't imagine! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not amazing. I have a small wonder called Diana :haha: oh how I love her!Click to expand...

:haha: Aww, I wish I had a Diana... do they do things other than laundry? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random question but April- have your braxton hicks with this pregnancy been more painful than with the girls?
> 
> im sorry you are in so much pain :(
> i dont think i had any braxton hicks with the girls, which is why i think i panic all the time as with the girls i had no pains with anything :/Click to expand...

I can understand that. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> So, I bit of a rant. My OH and his father want us ALL to go camping in about 3.5 weeks. I don't want to go! I love camping... don't get me wrong but how I'm feeling now... go camping?? NO. I won't go. My OH (last night) said, "It'll be fun." Me: "Oh yeah? It'll be _fun_?? Tell me how this will be fun for me when I can't even be home with all it's comforts and not want to cry in pain?"
> 
> Sometimes.... :nope: I know that this has a high chance of turning into a fight between us too if I really put my foot down about not going. :dohh:

you shouldnt have to go or feel pressured into going especially with the pain youre gettin x


----------



## Sarachka

aww Kelly Brook has lost her baby @ 5 months. So sad, loads of celebs seem to being losing babies late on lately


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...

I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here

I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point

Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients too


----------



## HollyMonkey

My Trin! You have alot of washing, I thought our 1 or 2 a day was alot:wacko: At least you have guaranteed good drying weather!!

Quick pics because I've invited DH to my studio for 'drinks' at 7:45.:haha: We do it from time to time, it's fun:happydance: We set it officially by text message in the morning and look forward to it all day. It's like going out but without having to go out:fool: He's even told DSS that he can only play ping pong in the garden until 7.30 since he has an invitation:haha:

Soooo, Dress On Hanger (UN-IRONED since photographed after Holly had been wearing it :haha:) and dress on Holly but she just would not stay still for a second to get a photo. On and off her rocking Ikea elk, and she can run now:shock: But you get the idea, another fancy summer number. Soon I'll be working on the autumn range, which is gonna be funky elfin green waist coats and suchlike:-k I might go into the Eastern European Folklore themes too soon. Oh the possibilities are vast!:happydance:
And raw materials for my stirfry dindins, and I have mini-nems in the oven as my nibbles at my DH party:dance: They smell gooooooood!
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 3









026-1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









032.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3









023-2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3









040.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...

afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:
> 
> So here's today's lunch...
> 
> Wholemeal toast with Moroccan cous cous with a side serving of cherry tomatoes and mature cheddar :munch: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 204118
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!!Click to expand...

Kit !!!! this is blatant double carbing.........

double carbs are the bestest :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> My Trin! You have alot of washing, I thought our 1 or 2 a day was alot:wacko: At least you have guaranteed good drying weather!!
> 
> Quick pics because I've invited DH to my studio for 'drinks' at 7:45.:haha: We do it from time to time, it's fun:happydance: We set it officially by text message in the morning and look forward to it all day. It's like going out but without having to go out:fool: He's even told DSS that he can only play ping pong in the garden until 7.30 since he has an invitation:haha:
> 
> Soooo, Dress On Hanger (UN-IRONED since photographed after Holly had been wearing it :haha:) and dress on Holly but she just would not stay still for a second to get a photo. On and off her rocking Ikea elk, and she can run now:shock: But you get the idea, another fancy summer number. Soon I'll be working on the autumn range, which is gonna be funky elfin green waist coats and suchlike:-k I might go into the Eastern European Folklore themes too soon. Oh the possibilities are vast!:happydance:
> And raw materials for my stirfry dindins, and I have mini-nems in the oven as my nibbles at my DH party:dance: They smell gooooooood!

you are so CLEVER !!!! and Holly so bootiful


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...


I am beginning to fall in love with your boys. :haha: So funny and clever; personalities are amazing. 

Ooo, now I'm a little trepidatious... when BF'd the girls the after pains were intense (or so I thought). Maybe I'm just one giant ball of "too sensitive" eh? These BH, when they hit make me sit down. I can't straighten my back against them. Ouchy.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> So, I bit of a rant. My OH and his father want us ALL to go camping in about 3.5 weeks. I don't want to go! I love camping... don't get me wrong but how I'm feeling now... go camping?? NO. I won't go. My OH (last night) said, "It'll be fun." Me: "Oh yeah? It'll be _fun_?? Tell me how this will be fun for me when I can't even be home with all it's comforts and not want to cry in pain?"
> 
> Sometimes.... :nope: I know that this has a high chance of turning into a fight between us too if I really put my foot down about not going. :dohh:

no no to camping ! our Molly needs her comforts !


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...
> 
> afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[Click to expand...

:rofl: That little smiley made me laugh.


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I'm tinged with green once again at your amazing mummy-makes-amazing-dresses talent. sigh. *wallow wallow*

Also, I think I might steal you and your DH's little date that's not a date idea... if that's okay. Very fun! :thumbup:

Crunchie- My OH even said last night, "Funny how you think you have a choice. I will lock you in the trunk if I have to, but you are going." He was joking of course but it certainly got my back up. Stop telling me what to do you stoopid insensitive OAF! :grr:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> So, I bit of a rant. My OH and his father want us ALL to go camping in about 3.5 weeks. I don't want to go! I love camping... don't get me wrong but how I'm feeling now... go camping?? NO. I won't go. My OH (last night) said, "It'll be fun." Me: "Oh yeah? It'll be _fun_?? Tell me how this will be fun for me when I can't even be home with all it's comforts and not want to cry in pain?"
> 
> Sometimes.... :nope: I know that this has a high chance of turning into a fight between us too if I really put my foot down about not going. :dohh:

Ooooh we went camping when I was pregnant....really really not fun!!! And Toine left the tent flap open in a storm after we had set up all the bedding. The boys freaked out when it got dark and kept the torches on until the batteries ran flat and then cried....really really not fun!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Holly- I'm tinged with green once again at your amazing mummy-makes-amazing-dresses talent. sigh. *wallow wallow*
> 
> Also, I think I might steal you and your DH's little date that's not a date idea... if that's okay. Very fun! :thumbup:
> 
> Crunchie- My OH even said last night, "Funny how you think you have a choice. I will lock you in the trunk if I have to, but you are going." He was joking of course but it certainly got my back up. Stop telling me what to do you stoopid insensitive OAF! :grr:

It is funny when the men in our lives think they are in charge.....silly men ....silly silly men :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...
> 
> afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That little smiley made me laugh.Click to expand...

lol! its how i kinda looked lol! i have only ever had painful nipples when youngest LO decided to be a ganit! lol x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So, I bit of a rant. My OH and his father want us ALL to go camping in about 3.5 weeks. I don't want to go! I love camping... don't get me wrong but how I'm feeling now... go camping?? NO. I won't go. My OH (last night) said, "It'll be fun." Me: "Oh yeah? It'll be _fun_?? Tell me how this will be fun for me when I can't even be home with all it's comforts and not want to cry in pain?"
> 
> Sometimes.... :nope: I know that this has a high chance of turning into a fight between us too if I really put my foot down about not going. :dohh:
> 
> Ooooh we went camping when I was pregnant....really really not fun!!! And Toine left the tent flap open in a storm after we had set up all the bedding. The boys freaked out when it got dark and kept the torches on until the batteries ran flat and then cried....really really not fun!Click to expand...

Aww, poor bebes! Poor mummy too! :hugs:

I think normally it wouldn't be an issue for me but this hip/pelvic/what-have-you in pain stuffs just makes camping seem like a really crappy idea.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- You have an awkward fruit!! :haha: Of all the fruits... that one makes the least sense to me. :shrug: But I'm glad you made it to a banana anyway. :hugs: (Oh and how exciting to be getting that new washer eh?! :thumbup:)
> 
> April- Re: laundry and children: No joke! I'm doing about one load of laundry a day! Not counting the once a week bedding washings. :dohh:
> 
> Kit- Yay for working at home! :yipee: Oh and YAY for 5 more weeks!
> 
> Oh my Molly! We have a 13kg washer and we do 3 loads a day :shock: minimum :shock:
> Usually one for us and then the rest for the animals. And then sheets and bedding...it never ends...we also do one dishwasher load for the animals and one for us plus some hand washingClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my word! :shock: You are amazing! I couldn't imagine! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not amazing. I have a small wonder called Diana :haha: oh how I love her!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Aww, I wish I had a Diana... do they do things other than laundry? :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

I must confess that I do not a jot of housework unless it's Sunday or she's off :blush: She even mended Toine's uniform (the shorts, not the dress :haha:) I'd be a shocking mother without her :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...
> 
> afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That little smiley made me laugh.Click to expand...
> 
> lol! its how i kinda looked lol! i have only ever had painful nipples when youngest LO decided to be a ganit! lol xClick to expand...

A "ganit"? What is that????


----------



## Crunchie

I am really chuffed so many ladies on here have BF ..... I really want to give it a go..... I am worried though that maybe I will just really struggle trying :shrug: .... I feel like I will have the wealth of all of your experiances to really help me if things get hard ....:hugs: bit like my nipples will be :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie- You have an awkward fruit!! :haha: Of all the fruits... that one makes the least sense to me. :shrug: But I'm glad you made it to a banana anyway. :hugs: (Oh and how exciting to be getting that new washer eh?! :thumbup:)
> 
> April- Re: laundry and children: No joke! I'm doing about one load of laundry a day! Not counting the once a week bedding washings. :dohh:
> 
> Kit- Yay for working at home! :yipee: Oh and YAY for 5 more weeks!
> 
> Oh my Molly! We have a 13kg washer and we do 3 loads a day :shock: minimum :shock:
> Usually one for us and then the rest for the animals. And then sheets and bedding...it never ends...we also do one dishwasher load for the animals and one for us plus some hand washingClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my word! :shock: You are amazing! I couldn't imagine! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not amazing. I have a small wonder called Diana :haha: oh how I love her!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Aww, I wish I had a Diana... do they do things other than laundry? :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I must confess that I do not a jot of housework unless it's Sunday or she's off :blush: She even mended Toine's uniform (the shorts, not the dress :haha:) I'd be a shocking mother without her :nope:Click to expand...

Oh not so! You'd be a great mother... you ARE a great mother. You see... you are also a mother to a billion and one rescue animals so you need a Diana to help. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> I am really chuffed so many ladies on here have BF ..... I really want to give it a go..... I am worried though that maybe I will just really struggle trying :shrug: .... I feel like I will have the wealth of all of your experiances to really help me if things get hard ....:hugs: bit like my nipples will be :haha:

You will do fabulously. :hugs: And you are right... we'll all be here for you if you need us. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...
> 
> afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That little smiley made me laugh.Click to expand...
> 
> lol! its how i kinda looked lol! i have only ever had painful nipples when youngest LO decided to be a ganit! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> A "ganit"? What is that????Click to expand...

something that scoffs! extremely hungry! lol x


----------



## poas

Lol at Molly's Ganit conumdrum :)
I was actually thinking earlier, I wonder how many of the turtles have/are going to breastfeed!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> I am really chuffed so many ladies on here have BF ..... I really want to give it a go..... I am worried though that maybe I will just really struggle trying :shrug: .... I feel like I will have the wealth of all of your experiances to really help me if things get hard ....:hugs: bit like my nipples will be :haha:

im sure you will do just fine :) i was just 18 when i breastfed Angel and i was successful, and with Faye although she was hard work, breastfeeding is one of the things im most looking forward to, most amazing bond :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...
> 
> afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That little smiley made me laugh.Click to expand...
> 
> lol! its how i kinda looked lol! i have only ever had painful nipples when youngest LO decided to be a ganit! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> A "ganit"? What is that????Click to expand...
> 
> something that scoffs! extremely hungry! lol xClick to expand...

I thought of a monster with teeth! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Lol at Molly's Ganit conumdrum :)
> I was actually thinking earlier, I wonder how many of the turtles have/are going to breastfeed!

I'll be BFing again. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!
> 
> Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?Click to expand...

Perhaps, without being too pushy someone should follow their own advice? :-k


----------



## LunaLady

I'll be BFing! I'm not sure why anyone would plan to NOT? I can see if there's trouble when trying or whatnot, but breast is best and all that? Seems a no brainer to me, really! It's free and the most nutritious food for baby. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!
> 
> Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, without being too pushy someone should follow their own advice? :-kClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## poas

LOL Jaynie, that was smoothly done :) 
I am going to try bf again-with Harri I did it for 8wks but my ibs made my milk production crap so I had to stop and was really upset-devastated in fact! This time (being a little older and wiser) I am going to keep all options open and not beat myself up about it if I cannot continue feeding.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...
> 
> afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That little smiley made me laugh.Click to expand...
> 
> lol! its how i kinda looked lol! i have only ever had painful nipples when youngest LO decided to be a ganit! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> A "ganit"? What is that????Click to expand...
> 
> something that scoffs! extremely hungry! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I thought of a monster with teeth! :haha:Click to expand...

or that! i would describe Faye like that although she didnt have teeth lol x


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!
> 
> Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, without being too pushy someone should follow their own advice? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

But but but... I ... well... you see... it's not the same! I mean... she HAS TO walk 4 MILES every day. I don't... not as pressing. Nope... completely different circumstances. :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:
> 
> So here's today's lunch...
> 
> Wholemeal toast with Moroccan cous cous with a side serving of cherry tomatoes and mature cheddar :munch: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 204118
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit !!!! this is blatant double carbing.........
> 
> double carbs are the bestest :cloud9:Click to expand...

I hear ya sister! Bread & rice & pasta :munch: :munch: it is wholemeal though crunch - you've got to giver her that!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...
> 
> afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That little smiley made me laugh.Click to expand...
> 
> lol! its how i kinda looked lol! i have only ever had painful nipples when youngest LO decided to be a ganit! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> A "ganit"? What is that????Click to expand...
> 
> something that scoffs! extremely hungry! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I thought of a monster with teeth! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> or that! i would describe Faye like that although she didnt have teeth lol xClick to expand...

I have been known to describe my oldest as having the mouth of a barracuda... or a staple gun. :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

i am definitely breastfeeding


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!
> 
> Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, without being too pushy someone should follow their own advice? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> But but but... I ... well... you see... it's not the same! I mean... she HAS TO walk 4 MILES every day. I don't... not as pressing. Nope... completely different circumstances. :smug:Click to expand...

:haha: no but seriously if you hurt call? x


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:
> 
> So here's today's lunch...
> 
> Wholemeal toast with Moroccan cous cous with a side serving of cherry tomatoes and mature cheddar :munch: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 204118
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit !!!! this is blatant double carbing.........
> 
> double carbs are the bestest :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya sister! Bread & rice & pasta :munch: :munch: it is wholemeal though crunch - you've got to giver her that!Click to expand...

I suppose.......... have you seen the lasagne sandwich they do in tesco ???


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!
> 
> Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, without being too pushy someone should follow their own advice? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> But but but... I ... well... you see... it's not the same! I mean... she HAS TO walk 4 MILES every day. I don't... not as pressing. Nope... completely different circumstances. :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: no but seriously if you hurt call? xClick to expand...

hear hear


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> I am really chuffed so many ladies on here have BF ..... I really want to give it a go..... I am worried though that maybe I will just really struggle trying :shrug: .... I feel like I will have the wealth of all of your experiances to really help me if things get hard ....:hugs: bit like my nipples will be :haha:

I think a lot of people give up because it can be hard to start off with and they don't get help. I think they expect it to be easy and natural and sometimes it's not. I had very bad cracked nipples and I'm glad I persevered because it got easier and easier and I loved it

With Tarq tho, I had to supplement feed from 6 weeks :cry: broke my heart


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible at night, I am getting stressed now in the hr before bed because I know it's going to HURT, last night my hip popping woke oh up, and that wasn't even the time I swore loudly lol! The things we do to get these children eh? Wouldn't change it though if this is what it takes....*grumbles*
> 
> :haha: I know what you mean. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had had help when I had this. I was basically brushed aside and told that it's something you have to live with. You girls are so lucky you have the nhs and free physio etc. It costs a bomb here
> 
> I showed that link with the boy in a skirt to the boys and Toine is so impressed (he's a bit of a cross-dresser - has one of my old dresses and a bra that he wears when he feels like it). He wants to know if he's allowed to wear a dress to school :haha: I said he only has shorts so he'd be making no political point
> 
> Oh, and the BH? I had them WAY more with my 3rd than I did with my others...and the afterpains when breastfeeding :shock: not to scare you, but it's something I've noticed with my patients tooClick to expand...
> 
> afterpains when breastfeeding 8-[Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That little smiley made me laugh.Click to expand...
> 
> lol! its how i kinda looked lol! i have only ever had painful nipples when youngest LO decided to be a ganit! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> A "ganit"? What is that????Click to expand...
> 
> something that scoffs! extremely hungry! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I thought of a monster with teeth! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> or that! i would describe Faye like that although she didnt have teeth lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I have been known to describe my oldest as having the mouth of a barracuda... or a staple gun. :shock:Click to expand...

erm ouch! i recall calling Faye a piranha lol


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I am really chuffed so many ladies on here have BF ..... I really want to give it a go..... I am worried though that maybe I will just really struggle trying :shrug: .... I feel like I will have the wealth of all of your experiances to really help me if things get hard ....:hugs: bit like my nipples will be :haha:
> 
> I think a lot of people give up because it can be hard to start off with and they don't get help. I think they expect it to be easy and natural and sometimes it's not. I had very bad cracked nipples and I'm glad I persevered because it got easier and easier and I loved it
> 
> With Tarq tho, I had to supplement feed from 6 weeks :cry: broke my heartClick to expand...

:hugs: I have tried to read up on lots of info, DH mum breastfeed but my mum didnt - so she is very encouraging and will be great with the support !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a lovely 30mins with DH on the balcony eating mini nems:cloud9: Back to homework and suchlike now. Me BnB:haha: OMG lasagne sandwich sounds a bit heavy going!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant have spd! i need to walk, i have to take the girls to school thats a 4 mile a day walk!
> 
> Aww honey love... we all need to walk. :hugs: 4 miles though... that's no good. :nope: Perhaps you should just call your midwife right away then?Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, without being too pushy someone should follow their own advice? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> But but but... I ... well... you see... it's not the same! I mean... she HAS TO walk 4 MILES every day. I don't... not as pressing. Nope... completely different circumstances. :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: no but seriously if you hurt call? xClick to expand...
> 
> hear hearClick to expand...

But really girls... what is she going to say? Come in? I have an appointment in 8 days. Seems silly to drive all the way out there when I will be there in a week. :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

A gannet 

https://www.wildbirds.com/Portals/0/images/gannett1.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:
> 
> So here's today's lunch...
> 
> Wholemeal toast with Moroccan cous cous with a side serving of cherry tomatoes and mature cheddar :munch: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 204118
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit !!!! this is blatant double carbing.........
> 
> double carbs are the bestest :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya sister! Bread & rice & pasta :munch: :munch: it is wholemeal though crunch - you've got to giver her that!Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose.......... have you seen the lasagne sandwich they do in tesco ???Click to expand...

I have not :nope: though I am in the north maybe this is a fancyfrankenbromley ting?


----------



## Crunchie

here it is....... the Lasagne sarnie....... only for hardcore double carb eaters
 



Attached Files:







sarnie.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

Have you had it crunch?


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Have you had it crunch?

errrrrrrrr:blush: no..... OH has eaten it..... I am more put off that its on white bread

now Lasagne and chips......thats my kind of double carb ....eh Kit :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Lasagne in bread....yikes, I would think it must weigh heavy!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I will stress that my craving for carbs is in my head... I'm on a low carb diet, crav-ing the carbs :munch:

Molls you don't have to drive there just phoning her doesn't seem silly does it? What if (and I hope not) you do fall or it pops wouldn't it be handy to have that shit in your notes? She might even offer simple exercises on phone :shrug: you never know!


----------



## firstbaby25

Or pasta and garlic bread :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

As promised, my healthy lasagne dinner made with spinach from my garden, fat free cottage cheese and napoletana sauce (so nom nom I almost forgot to take a pic for my dear B)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/221982_10150249009064880_594719879_8804088_7903723_n.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Curry with rice, chips and naan!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I am really chuffed so many ladies on here have BF ..... I really want to give it a go..... I am worried though that maybe I will just really struggle trying :shrug: .... I feel like I will have the wealth of all of your experiances to really help me if things get hard ....:hugs: bit like my nipples will be :haha:
> 
> I think a lot of people give up because it can be hard to start off with and they don't get help. I think they expect it to be easy and natural and sometimes it's not. I had very bad cracked nipples and I'm glad I persevered because it got easier and easier and I loved it
> 
> With Tarq tho, I had to supplement feed from 6 weeks :cry: broke my heartClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I have tried to read up on lots of info, DH mum breastfeed but my mum didnt - so she is very encouraging and will be great with the support !Click to expand...

*BF is so fab, and so easy, in the scheme of things!* My best friend and I who are both rather lazy couldn't see why you'd choose any other way:wacko: 

Out shopping? Baby hungry? Slurp slurp, Bob's your Uncle:thumbup: 

You just need to prepare for a couple of weeks of the equivalent of running the London Marathon with very bad blisters, since your nipples will hurt like hell. Close your eyes and count to 100 in a foreign language everytime baby latches on and it's just fine:thumbup: And the sheer wonderfulness of it is worth the pain at the start:cloud9:

Have more confidence in yourself Crunchie:hugs: You may hit problems, it's a tricky business, but until then BE ALMIGHTY CONFIDENT BREASTFEEDING MUM-TO-BE:bodyb: The mind is often a step in front of the body:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Beans on toast :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Curry with rice, chips and naan!!!!

nom nom !!!!! chip sarnie :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Curry with rice, chips and naan!!!!

We have a restaurant that makes a chip and cheese roti and DH LOOOOVES mashed potato on bread. There was a guy who he worked with who would put a pie on a roll :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I am really chuffed so many ladies on here have BF ..... I really want to give it a go..... I am worried though that maybe I will just really struggle trying :shrug: .... I feel like I will have the wealth of all of your experiances to really help me if things get hard ....:hugs: bit like my nipples will be :haha:
> 
> I think a lot of people give up because it can be hard to start off with and they don't get help. I think they expect it to be easy and natural and sometimes it's not. I had very bad cracked nipples and I'm glad I persevered because it got easier and easier and I loved it
> 
> With Tarq tho, I had to supplement feed from 6 weeks :cry: broke my heartClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I have tried to read up on lots of info, DH mum breastfeed but my mum didnt - so she is very encouraging and will be great with the support !Click to expand...
> 
> *BF is so fab, and so easy, in the scheme of things!* My best friend and I who are both rather lazy couldn't see why you'd choose any other way:wacko:
> 
> Out shopping? Baby hungry? Slurp slurp, Bob's your Uncle:thumbup:
> 
> You just need to prepare for a couple of weeks of the equivalent of running the London Marathon with very bad blisters, since your nipples will hurt like hell. Close your eyes and count to 100 in a foreign language everytime baby latches on and it's just fine:thumbup: And the sheer wonderfulness of it is worth the pain at the start:cloud9:
> 
> Have more confidence in yourself Crunchie:hugs: You may hit problems, it's a tricky business, but until then BE ALMIGHTY CONFIDENT BREASTFEEDING MUM-TO-BE:bodyb: The mind is often a step in front of the body:thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: I think its more how will I be when I need to BF in public....will I give a shit....doubt it :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I've heard Lanolin can help lots with nipple soreness with BFing? I'll be trying that :thumbup:

That sandwich looks good. Seems funny to me because here it's quite common to have garlic bread with spaghetti or lasagna, and often my dad and I would make sandwiches with it all when I was growing up. Double carb heaven, I guess! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi can I join your thread?:flower:
I'm not ttc and all that stuff but I love savoury food and I see you all love it too.
I don't have a picture of my nems tonight since they were gobbled too quickly but your gobblyfood looks nom nom Trin (don't mind if I call you that first meeting do you?:haha:)

Oh yeah, baby dust for all:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I've heard Lanolin can help lots with nipple soreness with BFing? I'll be trying that :thumbup:
> 
> That sandwich looks good. Seems funny to me because here it's quite common to have garlic bread with spaghetti or lasagna, and often my dad and I would make sandwiches with it all when I was growing up. Double carb heaven, I guess! :haha:

LANOLIN SAW ME THROUGH THE NIPPLEST MOMENTS OF MY LIFE TO DATE:thumbup: I loved it. I sighed with relief when I applied it!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:
> 
> I am stuck for Crunchie... really couldn't guess but I'm still sticking with girl for Luna.
> 
> Oh wow. That pelvic pain has suddenly reached an explosive stage.... oooo ow.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Molly...that sucks about the pain. What on earth can be done? Lissy's not had her appointment about it yet has she? Maybe some advice when she has will be forthcoming - I hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought her appointment was yesterday?? Or maybe that was the scans... I don't remember... :-k That explosive stage... I'll try and explain, it started to pulsate pain but it was the kind of pain that if it had been consistent (without the one second break in the pulses) I would have been on the floor crying like a baby. :nope: The pulsing pain went away (thank goodness!) after a short while but the "regular" pain just got worse as the day went on. I had to take a shower and get into bed at 9pm and wasn't able to sleep til 10 and was up a lot through the night. Sorry for the moan... can't wait til my appointment next week now.Click to expand...

Oooo Molly...sounds awful :nope: Get thee to the docs!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I am really chuffed so many ladies on here have BF ..... I really want to give it a go..... I am worried though that maybe I will just really struggle trying :shrug: .... I feel like I will have the wealth of all of your experiances to really help me if things get hard ....:hugs: bit like my nipples will be :haha:
> 
> I think a lot of people give up because it can be hard to start off with and they don't get help. I think they expect it to be easy and natural and sometimes it's not. I had very bad cracked nipples and I'm glad I persevered because it got easier and easier and I loved it
> 
> With Tarq tho, I had to supplement feed from 6 weeks :cry: broke my heartClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I have tried to read up on lots of info, DH mum breastfeed but my mum didnt - so she is very encouraging and will be great with the support !Click to expand...
> 
> *BF is so fab, and so easy, in the scheme of things!* My best friend and I who are both rather lazy couldn't see why you'd choose any other way:wacko:
> 
> Out shopping? Baby hungry? Slurp slurp, Bob's your Uncle:thumbup:
> 
> You just need to prepare for a couple of weeks of the equivalent of running the London Marathon with very bad blisters, since your nipples will hurt like hell. Close your eyes and count to 100 in a foreign language everytime baby latches on and it's just fine:thumbup: And the sheer wonderfulness of it is worth the pain at the start:cloud9:
> 
> Have more confidence in yourself Crunchie:hugs: You may hit problems, it's a tricky business, but until then BE ALMIGHTY CONFIDENT BREASTFEEDING MUM-TO-BE:bodyb: The mind is often a step in front of the body:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I think its more how will I be when I need to BF in public....will I give a shit....doubt it :shrug:Click to expand...

I was/am shameless:blush: My friend with her 2 month old last week chose shady spots away from public view with a tea-towel (I believe muslin square is the correct term?) over her chest to BF. I'd just whip a button open on my shirt with Holly in the BabyBjorn walking down the street, at the bus stop, blah blah blah:blush: But as I said I am fundamentally LAZY, I always take the path of least resistance:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie, I BF'ed everywhere! In a restaurant I was once asked by the manager to move to the toilets because one of teh patrons was offended. I quietly suggested he moved their table to the toilet if they thought it was ok to eat in there. He blushed and left us alone. It's not like you flash your boobs around or anything


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi can I join your thread?:flower:
> I'm not ttc and all that stuff but I love savoury food and I see you all love it too.
> I don't have a picture of my nems tonight since they were gobbled too quickly but your gobblyfood looks nom nom Trin (don't mind if I call you that first meeting do you?:haha:)
> 
> Oh yeah, baby dust for all:dust::dust::dust:

But of course... you seem the fun and brazen type... we could use you. :thumbup: 

:winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi can I join your thread?:flower:
> I'm not ttc and all that stuff but I love savoury food and I see you all love it too.
> I don't have a picture of my nems tonight since they were gobbled too quickly but your gobblyfood looks nom nom Trin (don't mind if I call you that first meeting do you?:haha:)
> 
> Oh yeah, baby dust for all:dust::dust::dust:

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I've heard Lanolin can help lots with nipple soreness with BFing? I'll be trying that :thumbup:
> 
> That sandwich looks good. Seems funny to me because here it's quite common to have garlic bread with spaghetti or lasagna, and often my dad and I would make sandwiches with it all when I was growing up. Double carb heaven, I guess! :haha:
> 
> LANOLIN SAW ME THROUGH THE NIPPLEST MOMENTS OF MY LIFE TO DATE:thumbup: I loved it. I sighed with relief when I applied it!!!!!Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Curry with rice, chips and naan!!!!
> 
> We have a restaurant that makes a chip and cheese roti and DH LOOOOVES mashed potato on bread. There was a guy who he worked with who would put a pie on a roll :shock:Click to expand...

Trin did you know that in Scotland they batter Mars bars? Kit must have been brought up on the things at the school canteen:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie, I BF'ed everywhere! In a restaurant I was once asked by the manager to move to the toilets because one of teh patrons was offended. I quietly suggested he moved their table to the toilet if they thought it was ok to eat in there. He blushed and left us alone. It's not like you flashed your boobs around or anything

My OH can be a bit uncomfortable with the "just whip it out" approach... no problems if there is a sort of cover involved though. He once... I repeat, ONCE said to me, "Can't you just go to the bathroom?" I think he came near to death that day...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:
> 
> I am stuck for Crunchie... really couldn't guess but I'm still sticking with girl for Luna.
> 
> Oh wow. That pelvic pain has suddenly reached an explosive stage.... oooo ow.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Molly...that sucks about the pain. What on earth can be done? Lissy's not had her appointment about it yet has she? Maybe some advice when she has will be forthcoming - I hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought her appointment was yesterday?? Or maybe that was the scans... I don't remember... :-k That explosive stage... I'll try and explain, it started to pulsate pain but it was the kind of pain that if it had been consistent (without the one second break in the pulses) I would have been on the floor crying like a baby. :nope: The pulsing pain went away (thank goodness!) after a short while but the "regular" pain just got worse as the day went on. I had to take a shower and get into bed at 9pm and wasn't able to sleep til 10 and was up a lot through the night. Sorry for the moan... can't wait til my appointment next week now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo Molly...sounds awful :nope: Get thee to the docs!!!Click to expand...

I've read up on what I should do to ease pain and I think I can do that until next week's appointment but I promise you, I will talk to her about it... and I won't even say that my "Aunt" told me too. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

So DH goes to training on Thursdays but tomorrow he has decided to go train with someone else he knows (the guy with all the kites B) (see how I just intuited that your name started with a B and you like kites HollyMonkey :rofl:) and they are doing full contact training - he needed to go buy a gum guard :shock: This guy does MMA fighting so I am a bit nervous. I told him to remember that we don't have Medical Aid! :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join your thread?:flower:
> I'm not ttc and all that stuff but I love savoury food and I see you all love it too.
> I don't have a picture of my nems tonight since they were gobbled too quickly but your gobblyfood looks nom nom Trin (don't mind if I call you that first meeting do you?:haha:)
> 
> Oh yeah, baby dust for all:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> But of course... you seem the fun and brazen type... we could use you. :thumbup:
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

:yipee:Me turtle!:yipee:Me Turtle!:yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Curry with rice, chips and naan!!!!
> 
> We have a restaurant that makes a chip and cheese roti and DH LOOOOVES mashed potato on bread. There was a guy who he worked with who would put a pie on a roll :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin did you know that in Scotland they batter Mars bars? Kit must have been brought up on the things at the school canteen:shrug:Click to expand...

I once saw on Oprah that in some Southern place they deep fried butter!!!! :shock: That blew my mind :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:
> 
> I am stuck for Crunchie... really couldn't guess but I'm still sticking with girl for Luna.
> 
> Oh wow. That pelvic pain has suddenly reached an explosive stage.... oooo ow.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Molly...that sucks about the pain. What on earth can be done? Lissy's not had her appointment about it yet has she? Maybe some advice when she has will be forthcoming - I hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought her appointment was yesterday?? Or maybe that was the scans... I don't remember... :-k That explosive stage... I'll try and explain, it started to pulsate pain but it was the kind of pain that if it had been consistent (without the one second break in the pulses) I would have been on the floor crying like a baby. :nope: The pulsing pain went away (thank goodness!) after a short while but the "regular" pain just got worse as the day went on. I had to take a shower and get into bed at 9pm and wasn't able to sleep til 10 and was up a lot through the night. Sorry for the moan... can't wait til my appointment next week now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo Molly...sounds awful :nope: Get thee to the docs!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've read up on what I should do to ease pain and I think I can do that until next week's appointment but I promise you, I will talk to her about it... and I won't even say that my "Aunt" told me too. :haha:Click to expand...

You have many 'Aunts' Molly, the world over:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...the holiday pics are GORGE and your Erin is just the cutest ickle sausage ever :cloud9: Looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Curry with rice, chips and naan!!!!
> 
> We have a restaurant that makes a chip and cheese roti and DH LOOOOVES mashed potato on bread. There was a guy who he worked with who would put a pie on a roll :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin did you know that in Scotland they batter Mars bars? Kit must have been brought up on the things at the school canteen:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I once saw on Oprah that in some Southern place they deep fried butter!!!! :shock: That blew my mind :wacko:Click to expand...

Jeez, that is some deep greasiness!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Curry with rice, chips and naan!!!!
> 
> We have a restaurant that makes a chip and cheese roti and DH LOOOOVES mashed potato on bread. There was a guy who he worked with who would put a pie on a roll :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin did you know that in Scotland they batter Mars bars? Kit must have been brought up on the things at the school canteen:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I once saw on Oprah that in some Southern place they deep fried butter!!!! :shock: That blew my mind :wacko:Click to expand...

Eww. :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie, I BF'ed everywhere! In a restaurant I was once asked by the manager to move to the toilets because one of teh patrons was offended. I quietly suggested he moved their table to the toilet if they thought it was ok to eat in there. He blushed and left us alone. It's not like you flashed your boobs around or anything
> 
> My OH can be a bit uncomfortable with the "just whip it out" approach... no problems if there is a sort of cover involved though. He once... I repeat, ONCE said to me, "Can't you just go to the bathroom?" I think he came near to death that day...Click to expand...

:rofl: I am the living incarnation of Miss (now Mrs!) "just whip it out" and my DH was often very shy. I just told him to stop being so French...and flicked him sur le nez:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i cant walk! everytime i walk i get a really bad shooting pain going into my pubic bone! its quite painful anyone know what it could be!?

April, I've also had a sore pubic bone on and off for the past few weeks although not excruciatingly sore. I think it might be a mild version of what Molly, Lissy and maybe you are talking about?? It's sorest in the night along with my aching hips which is why I got Percival all those months ago :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night kit :sleep: well... My prediction is sadly for your oh boy for you!
> 
> Luna I also think boy. Lovely ice creamsicle (what is that?) we call them ice lollies? Is it orange flavoured ice cream. That teepee pattern looks cool - I really want to learn stuff like that :cloud9:
> 
> Crunch I think girl :thumbup: these are the predictions of psychic ol me. I should you warn you all that I have been 100% successful in the past but it has largely been based on magpies!
> 
> :hi: newbie sorry to hear you are affected by the floods is your home etc ok? Sorry it takes your oh away so much :shrug: - work gets in the way :shrug: I would agree with Molly on the bike for a baby = fair trade to me!
> 
> I've been out for scrummy meal, I had duck in orange and honey sauce with veg and a few chips :munch: :munch: lay in bed with my wad of friends now (that's you)...
> 
> Off on my mission aren't I :winkwink:
> 
> I am stuck for Crunchie... really couldn't guess but I'm still sticking with girl for Luna.
> 
> Oh wow. That pelvic pain has suddenly reached an explosive stage.... oooo ow.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Molly...that sucks about the pain. What on earth can be done? Lissy's not had her appointment about it yet has she? Maybe some advice when she has will be forthcoming - I hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought her appointment was yesterday?? Or maybe that was the scans... I don't remember... :-k That explosive stage... I'll try and explain, it started to pulsate pain but it was the kind of pain that if it had been consistent (without the one second break in the pulses) I would have been on the floor crying like a baby. :nope: The pulsing pain went away (thank goodness!) after a short while but the "regular" pain just got worse as the day went on. I had to take a shower and get into bed at 9pm and wasn't able to sleep til 10 and was up a lot through the night. Sorry for the moan... can't wait til my appointment next week now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo Molly...sounds awful :nope: Get thee to the docs!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've read up on what I should do to ease pain and I think I can do that until next week's appointment but I promise you, I will talk to her about it... and I won't even say that my "Aunt" told me too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You have many 'Aunts' Molly, the world over:rofl:Click to expand...

So it would seem! :haha:


----------



## poas

Have any of you seen the show 'I didn't know I was pregnant' ??


----------



## TrinityMom

I was so annoyed with myself today. Wednesday is my early day - I fetch DS the elder at 2, we walk back to my rooms and he draws and stuff there and then we fetch DS the middle at 3 and come home. I had homework done by 3:30, I'd made dinner yesterday and I was looking forward to reading an excellent book - real paper book!- that someone at work lent me :coffee: ...................................................................................................................................................................and I left it at work :growlmad:

So I am off to bed to continue reading Michael Moore on my kindle...educating and illuminating...but not fiction (with the promise of very erotic sex scenes apparently :blush:)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie, I BF'ed everywhere! In a restaurant I was once asked by the manager to move to the toilets because one of teh patrons was offended. I quietly suggested he moved their table to the toilet if they thought it was ok to eat in there. He blushed and left us alone. It's not like you flashed your boobs around or anything
> 
> My OH can be a bit uncomfortable with the "just whip it out" approach... no problems if there is a sort of cover involved though. He once... I repeat, ONCE said to me, "Can't you just go to the bathroom?" I think he came near to death that day...Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I am the living incarnation of Miss (now Mrs!) "just whip it out" and my DH was often very shy. I just told him to stop being so French...and flicked him sur le nez:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I love eet! I think that when is me BFing he isn't sure if he should be overly protective/possessive if people look at me and I think that when it is other women, it makes my OH uncomfortable because he can't help but look a bit... I mean, it is a breasticle! :haha: And yet, it's not a sexual thing... confusing for the poor soul I'm afraid. :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So, I bit of a rant. My OH and his father want us ALL to go camping in about 3.5 weeks. I don't want to go! I love camping... don't get me wrong but how I'm feeling now... go camping?? NO. I won't go. My OH (last night) said, "It'll be fun." Me: "Oh yeah? It'll be _fun_?? Tell me how this will be fun for me when I can't even be home with all it's comforts and not want to cry in pain?"
> 
> Sometimes.... :nope: I know that this has a high chance of turning into a fight between us too if I really put my foot down about not going. :dohh:

Oh my word..the thought of camping like this :shock: Horror of horrors! I don't think my OH would even ask for fear of me verbally beating him up :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie, I BF'ed everywhere! In a restaurant I was once asked by the manager to move to the toilets because one of teh patrons was offended. I quietly suggested he moved their table to the toilet if they thought it was ok to eat in there. He blushed and left us alone. It's not like you flash your boobs around or anything

Lol ! These are great stories .... 
I hope I have the Holly/trin attitude xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie,* Kit's just reminded me, I got distracted by food talk:blush: When I saw your pics of Erin I was like Wow! Holly will be like that so soon! How old is she again? And I think to post a video it's the same as a pic?:shrug: You 'browse' and click on the vid? But I'm crap with that stuff, Sarachka has put loads of vids on so she's deffo your turtle for that:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So, I bit of a rant. My OH and his father want us ALL to go camping in about 3.5 weeks. I don't want to go! I love camping... don't get me wrong but how I'm feeling now... go camping?? NO. I won't go. My OH (last night) said, "It'll be fun." Me: "Oh yeah? It'll be _fun_?? Tell me how this will be fun for me when I can't even be home with all it's comforts and not want to cry in pain?"
> 
> Sometimes.... :nope: I know that this has a high chance of turning into a fight between us too if I really put my foot down about not going. :dohh:
> 
> Oh my word..the thought of camping like this :shock: Horror of horrors! I don't think my OH would even ask for fear of me verbally beating him up :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Smart man your OH. 

I hope by then I feel better or he has a better understanding of why I can't go.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a complaint:growlmad:
> 
> I have a savoury tooth and no one ever posts pictures of anchovies on toast, or little garlicky/olivey/oniony nomnoms, or spicy spinach wraps for me to drool over:sulk: I'm not a cakes and sweet things person at all:nope:
> 
> So here's today's lunch...
> 
> Wholemeal toast with Moroccan cous cous with a side serving of cherry tomatoes and mature cheddar :munch: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 204118
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit !!!! this is blatant double carbing.........
> 
> double carbs are the bestest :cloud9:Click to expand...

:happydance: NOM NOM:happydance: 
I figure that right now isn't the time to worry about my carbs - check me out, all carefree :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

On another note... I think I still need a whole mess of you turtles' addresses. B- I have yours from your package still... Kit- I have yours as well... Jaynie- Your address was NOT on the package (you remiss turtle you!)... and Luna I have yours.... everyone else though... give 'em up!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Lol at Molly's Ganit conumdrum :)
> I was actually thinking earlier, I wonder how many of the turtles have/are going to breastfeed!

Me, me, me!!! I'm going to too..or at least I hope to :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Have any of you seen the show 'I didn't know I was pregnant' ??

Fat chance with Euroshite TV:growlmad:

I didn't know with my first MC until 8 weeks and the point of MC though:shrug: I think 8 weeks can be forgiven?:flower: I wasn't doing a Luna with the voms or anything, but just thought my new job was exhausting me and giving me nervous flushes and nausea:haha: Bet the ladies on the show are getting to term before realising they're preggars?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Had a lovely 30mins with DH on the balcony eating mini nems:cloud9: Back to homework and suchlike now. Me BnB:haha: OMG lasagne sandwich sounds a bit heavy going!!

Mini nems??? :shrug:

I like your idea of dating at home too...will bear it in mind for when baby is here and we have no other way to go out :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you seen the show 'I didn't know I was pregnant' ??
> 
> Fat chance with Euroshite TV:growlmad:
> 
> I didn't know with my first MC until 8 weeks and the point of MC though:shrug: I think 8 weeks can be forgiven?:flower: I wasn't doing a Luna with the voms or anything, but just thought my new job was exhausting me and giving me nervous flushes and nausea:haha: Bet the ladies on the show are getting to term before realising they're preggars?Click to expand...

Oh I missed this post! I caught the end of one episode and I just can't get my head around it... how can you go ALL THE WAY TO TERM without knowing?? I don't understand it. :nope: The one I caught, she was at home... thought she had to go have a poo, sat on the toilet and she pushed out the baby into the toilet! :shock: Sorry what?? What sort of poops do you have?! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie, I BF'ed everywhere! In a restaurant I was once asked by the manager to move to the toilets because one of teh patrons was offended. I quietly suggested he moved their table to the toilet if they thought it was ok to eat in there. He blushed and left us alone. It's not like you flashed your boobs around or anything
> 
> My OH can be a bit uncomfortable with the "just whip it out" approach... no problems if there is a sort of cover involved though. He once... I repeat, ONCE said to me, "Can't you just go to the bathroom?" I think he came near to death that day...Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I am the living incarnation of Miss (now Mrs!) "just whip it out" and my DH was often very shy. I just told him to stop being so French...and flicked him sur le nez:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I love eet! I think that when is me BFing he isn't sure if he should be overly protective/possessive if people look at me and I think that when it is other women, it makes my OH uncomfortable because he can't help but look a bit... I mean, it is a breasticle! :haha: And yet, it's not a sexual thing... confusing for the poor soul I'm afraid. :awww:Click to expand...

OMG yes, the only reason DH didn't want me breastfeeding is because he's a jealous Arab and didn't want 'men' looking at me! Silly sausage:awww: Everyone 'looks away' so as 'not to look' but Arab blood runs hot:shrug: I keep diluting him with English cool, we shall see if it has an effect:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> *Jaynie,* Kit's just reminded me, I got distracted by food talk:blush: When I saw your pics of Erin I was like Wow! Holly will be like that so soon! How old is she again? And I think to post a video it's the same as a pic?:shrug: You 'browse' and click on the vid? But I'm crap with that stuff, Sarachka has put loads of vids on so she's deffo your turtle for that:thumbup:

She's 2 and 5 months but she only speaks one language, which as we noted t'other week is probbo gonna slow your H down but so worth it in the long run. Language is her main things such a little talker! but you are right, Holly will be cheeky as Erin soon :haha:. She says 'cheeeeeeese' as she was on the photo with her feet dipped :cloud9: and that day was the day when in the end she got in the pool by walking down the steps alone and I had been away at the toilet and when I came back she said as clear as day, 'look how brave I am, I bet you're proud...' when I said I was (she was scared of the water really) she just said 'I nuv you' :awww: :cloud9: Adam said thy she had told him she was going to tell me that she loved me! :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie, I BF'ed everywhere! In a restaurant I was once asked by the manager to move to the toilets because one of teh patrons was offended. I quietly suggested he moved their table to the toilet if they thought it was ok to eat in there. He blushed and left us alone. It's not like you flashed your boobs around or anything
> 
> My OH can be a bit uncomfortable with the "just whip it out" approach... no problems if there is a sort of cover involved though. He once... I repeat, ONCE said to me, "Can't you just go to the bathroom?" I think he came near to death that day...Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I am the living incarnation of Miss (now Mrs!) "just whip it out" and my DH was often very shy. I just told him to stop being so French...and flicked him sur le nez:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I love eet! I think that when is me BFing he isn't sure if he should be overly protective/possessive if people look at me and I think that when it is other women, it makes my OH uncomfortable because he can't help but look a bit... I mean, it is a breasticle! :haha: And yet, it's not a sexual thing... confusing for the poor soul I'm afraid. :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG yes, the only reason DH didn't want me breastfeeding is because he's a jealous Arab and didn't want 'men' looking at me! Silly sausage:awww: Everyone 'looks away' so as 'not to look' but Arab blood runs hot:shrug: I keep diluting him with English cool, we shall see if it has an effect:haha:Click to expand...

Yes ma'am, it's doses of constant reassurance and cool logic for my OH in times like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and B... wait until little Miss Holly goes to the loo and sings the entire time she's sitting there. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...

How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:

I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Well I'm just not as crafty as a couple of these turtles here... :shrug:

You are not a horrible wife... you have a headache. :winkwink: 

Sleep well Trin a lin. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant walk! everytime i walk i get a really bad shooting pain going into my pubic bone! its quite painful anyone know what it could be!?
> 
> April, I've also had a sore pubic bone on and off for the past few weeks although not excruciatingly sore. I think it might be a mild version of what Molly, Lissy and maybe you are talking about?? It's sorest in the night along with my aching hips which is why I got Percival all those months ago :wacko:Click to expand...

im fine when im walking around the house and resting its just if i walk longer than 10 minutes :/ not nice, luckily you dont have too much longer to have to put up with any pain x


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly! How could we not like a gift made or bought with the very beat intentions!

Night trin sorry you forgot your book :haha: always tomorrow... 

Yes! B there's so much to make you blub! I cry at Erin so much!


----------



## poas

I love home made stuff :)
The show I watched earlier was a young woman who suffered with ms and would have severe sickness,tiredness,bloating and constipation and because she was on the pill she had no clue-went to the toilet and gave birth...to twins?!!?
Imagine that!!! No preparation time,scans,feeling first kick etc :O


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> I love home made stuff :)
> The show I watched earlier was a young woman who suffered with ms and would have severe sickness,tiredness,bloating and constipation and because she was on the pill she had no clue-went to the toilet and gave birth...to twins?!!?
> Imagine that!!! No preparation time,scans,feeling first kick etc :O

My word! :shock:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm, for the breastfeeding horrors..here in the UK its illegal to tell anyone to stop breastfeeding :smug: I will certainly be breastfeeding my baby if/when I have one and I believe the correct name for the lanolin? is Lansinoh! My stepmum bought my sister a tube the second she said she was going to breastfeed!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...

its the thought that counts and the thought that means the most to me :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly I don't mind its the thought that counts xxx


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well x


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I love home made stuff :)
> The show I watched earlier was a young woman who suffered with ms and would have severe sickness,tiredness,bloating and constipation and because she was on the pill she had no clue-went to the toilet and gave birth...to twins?!!?
> Imagine that!!! No preparation time,scans,feeling first kick etc :O

So crazy. I heard on the wireless (I love calling it that) today that Barbara Hepworth had a 1st son and then fell pregnant again but couldn't afford the £5 (at the time!) for a scan and found out at birth it was triplets:fool:
In a way I think such women are lucky Lissy, since they don't have all the extra pregnancy stress as if they'd known at 8 weeks:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...

:saywhat:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...

Molly...if you're thinking of being generous enough to send your fellow turtles a little something then I for one would be overjoyed no matter what it was. I have sent shop bought things more because I have no creative talent unlike yourself :blush: I wish I had more talent and therefore the choice of things to send :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

mmmm....bagel with cream cheese, cheese, and turkey. :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

i know! well i wasnt well for first 16 weeks and then when weve had chances iv either had niggling pains been too worried or too tired lol!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...

Molly I LOVE homemade gifts:thumbup: I love all gifts:happydance: Sarachka could even send me a turd and I'd nuv it:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> Molly...if you're thinking of being generous enough to send your fellow turtles a little something then I for one would be overjoyed no matter what it was. I have sent shop bought things more because I have no creative talent unlike yourself :blush: I wish I had more talent and therefore the choice of things to send :dohh:Click to expand...

I count myself under the "untalented but she tries" category. :haha: 

Thank you though. :hugs: I've just now today, figured out what is for you... inspiration has struck my brain... :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> Molly I LOVE homemade gifts:thumbup: I love all gifts:happydance: Sarachka could even send me a turd and I'd nuv it:hugs:Click to expand...

Sarachka cats poop!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i know! well i wasnt well for first 16 weeks and then when weve had chances iv either had niggling pains been too worried or too tired lol!Click to expand...

:haha: I thought my poor OH was suffering... he gets it about... 4-5 times a week.


----------



## mummyApril

i am not talented at all apart from music


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i know! well i wasnt well for first 16 weeks and then when weve had chances iv either had niggling pains been too worried or too tired lol!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I thought my poor OH was suffering... he gets it about... 4-5 times a week.Click to expand...

im surprised you havent fallen pregnant again! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I just had a bit of How's your Father and he's asleep now so I'm a free agent, but off to sleep myself soon:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhhhhh :cloud9:

I've just had the bestest and loveliest bath ever :cloud9::cloud9: Bebe went very quiet the whole time...maybe the warm water made him/her go to sleep? I'm sitting here in my fresh jammies, towel dried hair feeling all warm and snuggly and remarkably comfortable compared to my normal for this time of night. Maybe a bath before bed every night is the answer??? 

It is funny seeing my huge dome like belly sticking up way over the water level :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> Molly I LOVE homemade gifts:thumbup: I love all gifts:happydance: Sarachka could even send me a turd and I'd nuv it:hugs:Click to expand...

I do not think a turd would pass customs. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i just weighed myself and want to cry!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i am not talented at all apart from music

Play an instrument? Sing? Compose?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i know! well i wasnt well for first 16 weeks and then when weve had chances iv either had niggling pains been too worried or too tired lol!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I thought my poor OH was suffering... he gets it about... 4-5 times a week.Click to expand...
> 
> im surprised you havent fallen pregnant again! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## addie25

Well sorry in advance for the hysterical post but here it goes.....

I just got a call from the genetics team and they said things are not working as they expected. They said the test results are not coming back the way they want. I asked if this was not going to work for us and they said that they are not thinking that at this point but it is not typical for it to be this difficult. I am freaking out and scared that this is not going to work for us. They finished the probes and the testing is only supposed to take a couple days, a week tops. This has been 2 weeks and they keep hitting bumps. DH keeps saying they didn't say they could not do it and that they said they need to try different ways to get it to work but I cant be positive.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH and I just had a bit of How's your Father and he's asleep now so I'm a free agent, but off to sleep myself soon:sleep:

:haha: I wonder where that phrase comes from?? "How's your father" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ahhhhhhh :cloud9:
> 
> I've just had the bestest and loveliest bath ever :cloud9::cloud9: Bebe went very quiet the whole time...maybe the warm water made him/her go to sleep? I'm sitting here in my fresh jammies, towel dried hair feeling all warm and snuggly and remarkably comfortable compared to my normal for this time of night. Maybe a bath before bed every night is the answer???
> 
> It is funny seeing my huge dome like belly sticking up way over the water level :haha:

im glad you feel so lovely and had a nice relax! baths are brilliant in pregnancy i think! i have also given up tryin to over flow my bath just to get my bump covered lol x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> DH and I just had a bit of How's your Father and he's asleep now so I'm a free agent, but off to sleep myself soon:sleep:

I'm sorry... "How's your Father"?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...

I didn't at all with Holly. I was too paranoid about miscarrying again. And DH was as paranoid as me about me losing LO so it was ok. We occasionally had a willy/hole snuggle but without heavy thrusting or major disturbance:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:
 

> Ahhhhhhh :cloud9:
> 
> I've just had the bestest and loveliest bath ever :cloud9::cloud9: Bebe went very quiet the whole time...maybe the warm water made him/her go to sleep? I'm sitting here in my fresh jammies, towel dried hair feeling all warm and snuggly and remarkably comfortable compared to my normal for this time of night. Maybe a bath before bed every night is the answer???
> 
> It is funny seeing my huge dome like belly sticking up way over the water level :haha:

That is exactly why I lurve my showers before bed... might have to try the tub now though. :thumbup:

Glad you are feeling nice and squishy. :hugs: I'm glad little baby let you have some time to yourself. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> Molly I LOVE homemade gifts:thumbup: I love all gifts:happydance: Sarachka could even send me a turd and I'd nuv it:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think a turd would pass customs. :haha:Click to expand...

:dohh: Best get unwrapping... :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i am not talented at all apart from music
> 
> Play an instrument? Sing? Compose?Click to expand...

play instruments :) TRY to sing hahaha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH and I just had a bit of How's your Father and he's asleep now so I'm a free agent, but off to sleep myself soon:sleep:
> 
> I'm sorry... "How's your Father"?Click to expand...

:sex:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Well sorry in advance for the hysterical post but here it goes.....
> 
> I just got a call from the genetics team and they said things are not working as they expected. They said the test results are not coming back the way they want. I asked if this was not going to work for us and they said that they are not thinking that at this point but it is not typical for it to be this difficult. I am freaking out and scared that this is not going to work for us. They finished the probes and the testing is only supposed to take a couple days, a week tops. This has been 2 weeks and they keep hitting bumps. DH keeps saying they didn't say they could not do it and that they said they need to try different ways to get it to work but I cant be positive.

i have every faith all will be ok, all i can give you is hugs xxx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH and I just had a bit of How's your Father and he's asleep now so I'm a free agent, but off to sleep myself soon:sleep:
> 
> I'm sorry... "How's your Father"?Click to expand...
> 
> :sex:Click to expand...

:blush: :haha: So a bit like, "Who's yo' Daddy?" :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i just weighed myself and want to cry!

Oh don't spend any time worrying about this April..it is what it is and once bebe is here, you can sort out any extra pounds. I started off thinking it was terribly important not to gain much weight...now I'll just be glad that me and baby are healthy. Please don't upset yourself m'love :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't at all with Holly. I was too paranoid about miscarrying again. And DH was as paranoid as me about me losing LO so it was ok. We occasionally had a willy/hole snuggle but without heavy thrusting or major disturbance:haha:Click to expand...

im always worried lol, OH not so much, he keeps saying 'i havent had sex this year!' lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> Molly...if you're thinking of being generous enough to send your fellow turtles a little something then I for one would be overjoyed no matter what it was. I have sent shop bought things more because I have no creative talent unlike yourself :blush: I wish I had more talent and therefore the choice of things to send :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I count myself under the "untalented but she tries" category. :haha:
> 
> Thank you though. :hugs: I've just now today, figured out what is for you... inspiration has struck my brain... :flower:Click to expand...

I've seen your creations Molly, they're beautiful!:cloud9: Your origami is just wonderful! I hope you've found a place for the crane tree in the new place?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Well sorry in advance for the hysterical post but here it goes.....
> 
> I just got a call from the genetics team and they said things are not working as they expected. They said the test results are not coming back the way they want. I asked if this was not going to work for us and they said that they are not thinking that at this point but it is not typical for it to be this difficult. I am freaking out and scared that this is not going to work for us. They finished the probes and the testing is only supposed to take a couple days, a week tops. This has been 2 weeks and they keep hitting bumps. DH keeps saying they didn't say they could not do it and that they said they need to try different ways to get it to work but I cant be positive.

I'm with your DH on this one. They didn't _actually say_ that it was never going to work but they were honest with you in that it's not normally this tricky. I understand how this is frightening for you though. :hugs: Try not to worry, they will make this work, and you WILL BE A MOMMY. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i just weighed myself and want to cry!
> 
> Oh don't spend any time worrying about this April..it is what it is and once bebe is here, you can sort out any extra pounds. I started off thinking it was terribly important not to gain much weight...now I'll just be glad that me and baby are healthy. Please don't upset yourself m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

im not upset upset just shocked! im not sure if my bump is on the front or the back where my bum is meant to be haha x


----------



## Mollykins

How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well sorry in advance for the hysterical post but here it goes.....
> 
> I just got a call from the genetics team and they said things are not working as they expected. They said the test results are not coming back the way they want. I asked if this was not going to work for us and they said that they are not thinking that at this point but it is not typical for it to be this difficult. I am freaking out and scared that this is not going to work for us. They finished the probes and the testing is only supposed to take a couple days, a week tops. This has been 2 weeks and they keep hitting bumps. DH keeps saying they didn't say they could not do it and that they said they need to try different ways to get it to work but I cant be positive.

Well, I know it's not the news you hoped for at this stage but I'm with your DH...all is not lost, it's just not as straightforward as we would hope. Keep the faith that it will work out..these people know what they're doing and will find a way to make this work for you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Well sorry in advance for the hysterical post but here it goes.....
> 
> I just got a call from the genetics team and they said things are not working as they expected. They said the test results are not coming back the way they want. I asked if this was not going to work for us and they said that they are not thinking that at this point but it is not typical for it to be this difficult. I am freaking out and scared that this is not going to work for us. They finished the probes and the testing is only supposed to take a couple days, a week tops. This has been 2 weeks and they keep hitting bumps. DH keeps saying they didn't say they could not do it and that they said they need to try different ways to get it to work but I cant be positive.

Oh that's a bummer. I have no idea what the process involves I'm afraid. But I'm sure it will be fine given a little more time:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.

not sure in lbs but i was just under 8 n half stone before i was pregnant and now im just over 9 and half stone :shock:


----------



## addie25

I hope so but as of now I am not doing a good job keeping the faith. I just no longer have any after this year that I have had. Thats for the :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I hope so but as of now I am not doing a good job keeping the faith. I just no longer have any after this year that I have had. Thats for the :hugs:

addie you've done so well until now, just hang in there. It can't be easy for you but I'm sure it will all work out in the end :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> Molly...if you're thinking of being generous enough to send your fellow turtles a little something then I for one would be overjoyed no matter what it was. I have sent shop bought things more because I have no creative talent unlike yourself :blush: I wish I had more talent and therefore the choice of things to send :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I count myself under the "untalented but she tries" category. :haha:
> 
> Thank you though. :hugs: I've just now today, figured out what is for you... inspiration has struck my brain... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your creations Molly, they're beautiful!:cloud9: Your origami is just wonderful! I hope you've found a place for the crane tree in the new place?Click to expand...

:blush: Thanks and yes and no. :haha: The crane tree is hanging on the mirror to the dresser at the moment. I kind of like it there because the mirror makes it look like it's a lot bigger. :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.
> 
> not sure in lbs but i was just under 8 n half stone before i was pregnant and now im just over 9 and half stone :shock:Click to expand...

Oh psshhh! I weigh so much more than you that you must shut up right now. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's Percy time :haha: 

Good night pretty ladies and I'll catch up with you all tomorrow I hope :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.
> 
> not sure in lbs but i was just under 8 n half stone before i was pregnant and now im just over 9 and half stone :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh psshhh! I weigh so much more than you that you must shut up right now. :haha:Click to expand...

I think my left leg weighs more than April :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and April... at my last appointment... I weighed 12.5 stone, pre pregnancy I was close to 11.5 stone. So there. [-( That's what I get for being muscular. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.
> 
> not sure in lbs but i was just under 8 n half stone before i was pregnant and now im just over 9 and half stone :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh psshhh! I weigh so much more than you that you must shut up right now. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think my left leg weighs more than April :blush:Click to expand...

Pah! I weigh more than you as well!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh dear... now I have pressies for Kit AND B. :shock:

-April- I need your address lovely.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.
> 
> not sure in lbs but i was just under 8 n half stone before i was pregnant and now im just over 9 and half stone :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh psshhh! I weigh so much more than you that you must shut up right now. :haha:Click to expand...

but you will be taller and have bigger boobies than me no? lol x


----------



## mummyApril

night night Kit, sleep well! x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.
> 
> not sure in lbs but i was just under 8 n half stone before i was pregnant and now im just over 9 and half stone :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh psshhh! I weigh so much more than you that you must shut up right now. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but you will be taller and have bigger boobies than me no? lol xClick to expand...

Not _that_ much taller or bigger boob'd than you...


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...

I love home-made stuff! :happydance: But I'm a hippie, soooo :haha:

But I'm sure we'll all love whatever it is you send :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...

Me either.... :blush: DH is getting a tad desperate, but I really could not be bothered!! I just plain don't want it. AT ALL. No desire. Poor guy!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed too, Potamus wants a cuddle:hugs: He's not as big as Percival but he's quite snuggly nonetheless.

Try to stay positive Addie, easy to say I know:shrug: Have they given you any reasons?

Ha ha I never went over 50kg all pregnancy:haha: Stooopid GD diet:wacko: I ate so much foie gras and lasagne afterwards though that within 2 weeks after her birth I'd put all my weight back on:munch: 

Goodnight all:kiss::hugs::sleep: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:
 

> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.
> 
> not sure in lbs but i was just under 8 n half stone before i was pregnant and now im just over 9 and half stone :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh psshhh! I weigh so much more than you that you must shut up right now. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but you will be taller and have bigger boobies than me no? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Not _that_ much taller or bigger boob'd than you...Click to expand...

we are carrying lots of water! lol x


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> I love home-made stuff! :happydance: But I'm a hippie, soooo :haha:
> 
> But I'm sure we'll all love whatever it is you send :thumbup:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooo, I think I'm getting an idea for you... :-k


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> Me either.... :blush: DH is getting a tad desperate, but I really could not be bothered!! I just plain don't want it. AT ALL. No desire. Poor guy!:haha:Click to expand...

I can't wait to tell my OH, "You know you are so lucky and you just have no idea about it! Do you know how many turtle husbands go without?!" :haha: It's a bit of a job for me too. I take a shower to help ease the pain I'm already experiencing and then take a shower after to clean and ease discomfort. :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Just had to say blimey April... My babs alone weigh more than 9 stone ... I have never been in the single figures !!!! Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Big hugs addie my love, it's just going to take a little longer Hun xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> Me either.... :blush: DH is getting a tad desperate, but I really could not be bothered!! I just plain don't want it. AT ALL. No desire. Poor guy!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to tell my OH, "You know you are so lucky and you just have no idea about it! Do you know how many turtle husbands go without?!" :haha: It's a bit of a job for me too. I take a shower to help ease the pain I'm already experiencing and then take a shower after to clean and ease discomfort. :wacko:Click to expand...

Poor Molly! Tell him to 'take care of himself'. That's what my DH does. :thumbup:
He had a prior subscription to Sapphic Erotica, so he's got enough movies on his computer to last him. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Some more hugs for you, Addie love :hugs:

We're all here for you! Hang in there. All you can do is stay positive. Try to keep a calm and positive mind and envision being pregnant and being a mama. Being negative or angry will only make you more upset and sad. PMA, girly! :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

I just went to the thrift store and got some good finds!!

I got a pair of light weight cotton khaki maternity pants ($8) and some grey maternity capri type pants ($6) and a huge mumu of a skirt ($5) that I'll look like a huge pregnant earth mama in :haha:

And three baby items!! I'll go take some pictures and show y'all. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> Me either.... :blush: DH is getting a tad desperate, but I really could not be bothered!! I just plain don't want it. AT ALL. No desire. Poor guy!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to tell my OH, "You know you are so lucky and you just have no idea about it! Do you know how many turtle husbands go without?!" :haha: It's a bit of a job for me too. I take a shower to help ease the pain I'm already experiencing and then take a shower after to clean and ease discomfort. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Molly! Tell him to 'take care of himself'. That's what my DH does. :thumbup:
> He had a prior subscription to Sapphic Erotica, so he's got enough movies on his computer to last him. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh he knows he is free to take care of himself whenever he needs to but I try to avoid that unless completely necessary. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> Me either.... :blush: DH is getting a tad desperate, but I really could not be bothered!! I just plain don't want it. AT ALL. No desire. Poor guy!:haha:Click to expand...

i dont blame you all that sickness x


----------



## addie25

Thanks girls but for some reason I have not stopped crying for an hour now. I can't say anything to get myself to stop. I am trying so hard to keep positive. Hopefully I get a good call on Monday. The not knowing if it is going to work out is killing me. If they said yes it will work but just take longer that would be ok but the fact that they said that its not working the way they want scares me. She said not to get down and not to think it wont work they aren't saying that yet but its hard to stay positive when I do not have any clear answers.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> Me either.... :blush: DH is getting a tad desperate, but I really could not be bothered!! I just plain don't want it. AT ALL. No desire. Poor guy!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont blame you all that sickness xClick to expand...

I don't blame you either!


----------



## mummyApril

maybe this will help you smile Addie? xhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Thanks girls but for some reason I have not stopped crying for an hour now. I can't say anything to get myself to stop. I am trying so hard to keep positive. Hopefully I get a good call on Monday. The not knowing if it is going to work out is killing me. If they said yes it will work but just take longer that would be ok but the fact that they said that its not working the way they want scares me. She said not to get down and not to think it wont work they aren't saying that yet but its hard to stay positive when I do not have any clear answers.

Aww sweetness. Cry when you need to... this is a highly emotional time this LIFE thing we are going through. :hugs: Still though, listen to us and your IVF docs... it's not over yet!


----------



## Mollykins

April- :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Here are two of the outfits...

First is this DINKY little thing... there's my fat hand for reference. But it says 'Happy Tiny Turtle'!! I just HAD to get it! :happydance: It is new born size.

Second is a jumpsuit with forest animals on it - as you know that will be our nursery theme! AND there's a HEDGEHOG! I just HAD to get it! :happydance: It is 6 month size, so a little big, but... Baby will be that size at some point, so :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1676.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1677.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1678.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1675.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- dinky. :haha:

Lovely scores! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

And the third baby item I got is this onsie that says Microsoft on it! :haha: Quite fitting, as DH works there (in case anyone forgot). Baby can wear this on the first visit to Daddy's work. It's size 12 months, but is about the same size as the 6 month one, soooo :shrug:

And lastly! I've been casually searching for a container for my borax in the laundry room... and I found something perfect!! :happydance:
Matches my 'harvest gold' 1977 clothes dryer! :haha: I'm in love with it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1679.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1680.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1681.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1682.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry, I messed up my first picture posting, but I fixed it now :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Great finds Luna! :thumbup:

... I'm quite distracted with your gift idea right now...


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Great finds Luna! :thumbup:
> 
> ... I'm quite distracted with your gift idea right now...

Oooo! Can't wait! :happydance:

I'm so lucky because whatever you send will make it to me FIRST! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Great finds Luna! :thumbup:
> 
> ... I'm quite distracted with your gift idea right now...
> 
> Oooo! Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so lucky because whatever you send will make it to me FIRST! :dance:Click to expand...

Ooo, you're right... maybe I should delay the sending for a few days after sending theirs?? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Great finds Luna! :thumbup:
> 
> ... I'm quite distracted with your gift idea right now...
> 
> Oooo! Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so lucky because whatever you send will make it to me FIRST! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, you're right... maybe I should delay the sending for a few days after sending theirs?? :haha:Click to expand...

:cry:

I won't spoil the surprise! I'll keep it all to myself until everyone else gets theres! :brat:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Great finds Luna! :thumbup:
> 
> ... I'm quite distracted with your gift idea right now...
> 
> Oooo! Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so lucky because whatever you send will make it to me FIRST! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, you're right... maybe I should delay the sending for a few days after sending theirs?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I won't spoil the surprise! I'll keep it all to myself until everyone else gets theres! :brat:Click to expand...

:rofl: Merely joking lovey. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Great finds Luna! :thumbup:
> 
> ... I'm quite distracted with your gift idea right now...
> 
> Oooo! Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so lucky because whatever you send will make it to me FIRST! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, you're right... maybe I should delay the sending for a few days after sending theirs?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I won't spoil the surprise! I'll keep it all to myself until everyone else gets theres! :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Merely joking lovey. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Though the idea of you staring down a package for days and days, just waiting for a UK turt to announce they have turtle mail is hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

I wonder how liberal this thread is... :-k I've never really thought too much about it.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I wonder how liberal this thread is... :-k I've never really thought too much about it.

I think we're pretty liberal. Just an observation on my part, though :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

For me, I'm super liberal on some things (I am the hippie lady, afterall!) but actually pretty conservative on others. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> For me, I'm super liberal on some things (I am the hippie lady, afterall!) but actually pretty conservative on others. :thumbup:

My OH and I were watching a show the other night called Strange Sex and this episode covered a transgendered female to male individual and the dynamics of his situation and his life were so complex and heartbreaking. 

I wonder why we just can't let people be happy. Love them for who they are and all that. Makes me sad sometimes that people suffer due to the hate of others whether it's an LGBT issue or a race issue or a religion issue or... whatever.... 

I think I should go all around the world and flick certain groups of people on the nose.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For me, I'm super liberal on some things (I am the hippie lady, afterall!) but actually pretty conservative on others. :thumbup:
> 
> My OH and I were watching a show the other night called Strange Sex and this episode covered a transgendered female to male individual and the dynamics of his situation and his life were so complex and heartbreaking.
> 
> I wonder why we just can't let people be happy. Love them for who they are and all that. Makes me sad sometimes that people suffer due to the hate of others whether it's an LGBT issue or a race issue or a religion issue or... whatever....
> 
> I think I should go all around the world and flick certain groups of people on the nose.Click to expand...

I agree. Seattle is a pretty liberal area, but most of my family is pretty conservative and very religious, so they are against being gay and whatnot. I have an uncle that continuously sends me e-mails about how much Jesus loves me and how I need to come back to God because I don't go to church anymore. That's so thoughtful... And my mom has finally let up - but when I finally told her five years ago that I didn't believe in God she had a really hard time with it. She kept telling me it was just a phase and she'd leave little notes in my car telling me Jesus was still there for me and such. She's accepted now that I'm agnostic, but it was hard in the beginning. I felt like she didn't love me as much because I wasn't Christian. And that didn't seem a very Christian thing.

I am with you, though, I wish we could all just love one another as human beings and not as the labels society as forced upon us. I couldn't honestly say I've never judged anyone, but I'm certainly not hating anyone for who they choose to be (unless they choose to be child molesters or murderers or whatnot!).


----------



## mummyApril

I must sleep stressed night! Good night lovelies x


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, April! Sleep well my lovely!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For me, I'm super liberal on some things (I am the hippie lady, afterall!) but actually pretty conservative on others. :thumbup:
> 
> My OH and I were watching a show the other night called Strange Sex and this episode covered a transgendered female to male individual and the dynamics of his situation and his life were so complex and heartbreaking.
> 
> I wonder why we just can't let people be happy. Love them for who they are and all that. Makes me sad sometimes that people suffer due to the hate of others whether it's an LGBT issue or a race issue or a religion issue or... whatever....
> 
> I think I should go all around the world and flick certain groups of people on the nose.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Seattle is a pretty liberal area, but most of my family is pretty conservative and very religious, so they are against being gay and whatnot. I have an uncle that continuously sends me e-mails about how much Jesus loves me and how I need to come back to God because I don't go to church anymore. That's so thoughtful... And my mom has finally let up - but when I finally told her five years ago that I didn't believe in God she had a really hard time with it. She kept telling me it was just a phase and she'd leave little notes in my car telling me Jesus was still there for me and such. She's accepted now that I'm agnostic, but it was hard in the beginning. I felt like she didn't love me as much because I wasn't Christian. And that didn't seem a very Christian thing.
> 
> I am with you, though, I wish we could all just love one another as human beings and not as the labels society as forced upon us. I couldn't honestly say I've never judged anyone, but I'm certainly not hating anyone for who they choose to be (unless they choose to be child molesters or murderers or whatnot!).Click to expand...

I agree entirely with what you said, especially the last paragraph. :thumbup:

A large number of my family is Christian or some denomination thereof and a certain percentage of those are heavy conservative....racist, homophobic, etc. and I just have a hard time with it though to be fair, it's made easier that they live 2500 miles away. 

My OH's father and sister are very religious and we have a hard time though I think that we have finally found a "happy place" of respect with his father. It took a long time for him to realize that we will not have his beliefs pushed on the children. The girls have thus far been raised openly. Meaning, I give them the information (about the different religions for example) and let them make up their own minds about it all. They know there are people all around the world that believe in different things and they know that it's okay for people to believe different things. Our differences make us special. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hope everything isn't too bad in your world April. Sleep well... we nuv dove you. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aye! OH is home! I'll check in later Luna!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For me, I'm super liberal on some things (I am the hippie lady, afterall!) but actually pretty conservative on others. :thumbup:
> 
> My OH and I were watching a show the other night called Strange Sex and this episode covered a transgendered female to male individual and the dynamics of his situation and his life were so complex and heartbreaking.
> 
> I wonder why we just can't let people be happy. Love them for who they are and all that. Makes me sad sometimes that people suffer due to the hate of others whether it's an LGBT issue or a race issue or a religion issue or... whatever....
> 
> I think I should go all around the world and flick certain groups of people on the nose.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Seattle is a pretty liberal area, but most of my family is pretty conservative and very religious, so they are against being gay and whatnot. I have an uncle that continuously sends me e-mails about how much Jesus loves me and how I need to come back to God because I don't go to church anymore. That's so thoughtful... And my mom has finally let up - but when I finally told her five years ago that I didn't believe in God she had a really hard time with it. She kept telling me it was just a phase and she'd leave little notes in my car telling me Jesus was still there for me and such. She's accepted now that I'm agnostic, but it was hard in the beginning. I felt like she didn't love me as much because I wasn't Christian. And that didn't seem a very Christian thing.
> 
> I am with you, though, I wish we could all just love one another as human beings and not as the labels society as forced upon us. I couldn't honestly say I've never judged anyone, but I'm certainly not hating anyone for who they choose to be (unless they choose to be child molesters or murderers or whatnot!).Click to expand...
> 
> I agree entirely with what you said, especially the last paragraph. :thumbup:
> 
> A large number of my family is Christian or some denomination thereof and a certain percentage of those are heavy conservative....racist, homophobic, etc. and I just have a hard time with it though to be fair, it's made easier that they live 2500 miles away.
> 
> My OH's father and sister are very religious and we have a hard time though I think that we have finally found a "happy place" of respect with his father. It took a long time for him to realize that we will not have his beliefs pushed on the children. The girls have thus far been raised openly. Meaning, I give them the information (about the different religions for example) and let them make up their own minds about it all. They know there are people all around the world that believe in different things and they know that it's okay for people to believe different things. Our differences make us special. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am a bit worried that my mom will try to force Christianity on our child(ren). I know it's a possibility and it wouldn't surprise me if she would do something like go behind our back to have our child was baptized (like if the child stayed the weekend at Grandma and Grandpa's for instance). I hope I'm wrong on that one.

It's pretty sad that everyone can't just live their lives peacefully and happily and let others do the same. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Aye! OH is home! I'll check in later Luna!


Yay! Mine won't be home for another hour, yet. I'm looking forward to dinner. I'm HUNGRY! Though, I think that's more to do with the fact that I forgot to have lunch. Oops.


----------



## addie25

I ate lunch but am 2 tired to cook and eat dinner so Im just going to wait till breakfast. :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

nom nom shortbreads


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For me, I'm super liberal on some things (I am the hippie lady, afterall!) but actually pretty conservative on others. :thumbup:
> 
> My OH and I were watching a show the other night called Strange Sex and this episode covered a transgendered female to male individual and the dynamics of his situation and his life were so complex and heartbreaking.
> 
> I wonder why we just can't let people be happy. Love them for who they are and all that. Makes me sad sometimes that people suffer due to the hate of others whether it's an LGBT issue or a race issue or a religion issue or... whatever....
> 
> I think I should go all around the world and flick certain groups of people on the nose.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Seattle is a pretty liberal area, but most of my family is pretty conservative and very religious, so they are against being gay and whatnot. I have an uncle that continuously sends me e-mails about how much Jesus loves me and how I need to come back to God because I don't go to church anymore. That's so thoughtful... And my mom has finally let up - but when I finally told her five years ago that I didn't believe in God she had a really hard time with it. She kept telling me it was just a phase and she'd leave little notes in my car telling me Jesus was still there for me and such. She's accepted now that I'm agnostic, but it was hard in the beginning. I felt like she didn't love me as much because I wasn't Christian. And that didn't seem a very Christian thing.
> 
> I am with you, though, I wish we could all just love one another as human beings and not as the labels society as forced upon us. I couldn't honestly say I've never judged anyone, but I'm certainly not hating anyone for who they choose to be (unless they choose to be child molesters or murderers or whatnot!).Click to expand...
> 
> I agree entirely with what you said, especially the last paragraph. :thumbup:
> 
> A large number of my family is Christian or some denomination thereof and a certain percentage of those are heavy conservative....racist, homophobic, etc. and I just have a hard time with it though to be fair, it's made easier that they live 2500 miles away.
> 
> My OH's father and sister are very religious and we have a hard time though I think that we have finally found a "happy place" of respect with his father. It took a long time for him to realize that we will not have his beliefs pushed on the children. The girls have thus far been raised openly. Meaning, I give them the information (about the different religions for example) and let them make up their own minds about it all. They know there are people all around the world that believe in different things and they know that it's okay for people to believe different things. Our differences make us special. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am a bit worried that my mom will try to force Christianity on our child(ren). I know it's a possibility and it wouldn't surprise me if she would do something like go behind our back to have our child was baptized (like if the child stayed the weekend at Grandma and Grandpa's for instance). I hope I'm wrong on that one.
> 
> It's pretty sad that everyone can't just live their lives peacefully and happily and let others do the same. :shrug:Click to expand...

I think that, in the case of your fear of secret baptizing... you should just ask her if she would do something like that. Hmm... perhaps having a sit down talk with her one day. Something like... 

"Mom, I know that you believe in god and that you want me to as well but I don't and we, Mr. Dishy and I, do not plan on raising this child as a Christian. I need to know that you can respect our wishes and not try and push religion on our child. To be honest, I'm slightly worried that you will try and baptize our child in secret on a day that you may be babysitting and I really hope that I'm wrong because that would very much so damage our relationship. I love you and I don't want there to be any problems between us but I/we deserve to have our lives/wishes respected... just like you." 

It is sad that we all can't just coexist peacefully... *heavy sigh*


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- You are not allowed to forget lunch! tsk tsk


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I ate lunch but am 2 tired to cook and eat dinner so Im just going to wait till breakfast. :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 204480
> 
> nom nom shortbreads

Oooo! Nommy!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For me, I'm super liberal on some things (I am the hippie lady, afterall!) but actually pretty conservative on others. :thumbup:
> 
> My OH and I were watching a show the other night called Strange Sex and this episode covered a transgendered female to male individual and the dynamics of his situation and his life were so complex and heartbreaking.
> 
> I wonder why we just can't let people be happy. Love them for who they are and all that. Makes me sad sometimes that people suffer due to the hate of others whether it's an LGBT issue or a race issue or a religion issue or... whatever....
> 
> I think I should go all around the world and flick certain groups of people on the nose.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Seattle is a pretty liberal area, but most of my family is pretty conservative and very religious, so they are against being gay and whatnot. I have an uncle that continuously sends me e-mails about how much Jesus loves me and how I need to come back to God because I don't go to church anymore. That's so thoughtful... And my mom has finally let up - but when I finally told her five years ago that I didn't believe in God she had a really hard time with it. She kept telling me it was just a phase and she'd leave little notes in my car telling me Jesus was still there for me and such. She's accepted now that I'm agnostic, but it was hard in the beginning. I felt like she didn't love me as much because I wasn't Christian. And that didn't seem a very Christian thing.
> 
> I am with you, though, I wish we could all just love one another as human beings and not as the labels society as forced upon us. I couldn't honestly say I've never judged anyone, but I'm certainly not hating anyone for who they choose to be (unless they choose to be child molesters or murderers or whatnot!).Click to expand...
> 
> I agree entirely with what you said, especially the last paragraph. :thumbup:
> 
> A large number of my family is Christian or some denomination thereof and a certain percentage of those are heavy conservative....racist, homophobic, etc. and I just have a hard time with it though to be fair, it's made easier that they live 2500 miles away.
> 
> My OH's father and sister are very religious and we have a hard time though I think that we have finally found a "happy place" of respect with his father. It took a long time for him to realize that we will not have his beliefs pushed on the children. The girls have thus far been raised openly. Meaning, I give them the information (about the different religions for example) and let them make up their own minds about it all. They know there are people all around the world that believe in different things and they know that it's okay for people to believe different things. Our differences make us special. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am a bit worried that my mom will try to force Christianity on our child(ren). I know it's a possibility and it wouldn't surprise me if she would do something like go behind our back to have our child was baptized (like if the child stayed the weekend at Grandma and Grandpa's for instance). I hope I'm wrong on that one.
> 
> It's pretty sad that everyone can't just live their lives peacefully and happily and let others do the same. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that, in the case of your fear of secret baptizing... you should just ask her if she would do something like that. Hmm... perhaps having a sit down talk with her one day. Something like...
> 
> "Mom, I know that you believe in god and that you want me to as well but I don't and we, Mr. Dishy and I, do not plan on raising this child as a Christian. I need to know that you can respect our wishes and not try and push religion on our child. To be honest, I'm slightly worried that you will try and baptize our child in secret on a day that you may be babysitting and I really hope that I'm wrong because that would very much so damage our relationship. I love you and I don't want there to be any problems between us but I/we deserve to have our lives/wishes respected... just like you."
> 
> It is sad that we all can't just coexist peacefully... *heavy sigh*Click to expand...

I will have a talk with her if it becomes apparent that she cannot let us live as we'd like. I'm rather passive and dislike confrontation and my mother gets offended very easily, so I try to not confront her unless absolutely necessary. I can, however, talk to my dad very easily and he respects my wishes more than my mother sometimes does, so if I feel like religion is being pushed on our child(ren) then I can show my concern to my dad and he'll protect me :hugs:

But you're right, I do need to make sure to stand up for myself and it is sad that I even have to think of this.

I'm glad I have you turtles to mull things over with, though :hugs:



Mollykins said:


> Luna- You are not allowed to forget lunch! tsk tsk

I know, it's really bad! But there honestly wasn't much to eat. I had some yogurt and really meant to go back to search for something else, but I think my brain knew I'd find nothing and made me forget.



x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 204480
> 
> nom nom shortbreads

OMG, Ginge.... I absolutely LOVE shortbread. It's my favorite kind of cookie, no joke. Those look SOOOOOO GOOD!!!!! :munch:


----------



## lilyrose13

I'm hooked on this thread! Thought I'd better stop lurking, and start posting! 32, TTC #1 for 6 months, NTNP. Still, didn't think it would take so long (sigh). BUT... symptom spotting past few days (who knows??), so fx!! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## LunaLady

lilyrose13 said:


> I'm hooked on this thread! Thought I'd better stop lurking, and start posting! 32, TTC #1 for 6 months, NTNP. Still, didn't think it would take so long (sigh). BUT... symptom spotting past few days (who knows??), so fx!! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!

Hello! Welcome to our lovely place on the interwebs :hugs:

Most of the lovely ladies here are in Europe and lovely Trin in SA and so are sleeping right now, but there's a little handful of us here in the States. I assume you're in the US or Cananda because you're awake right now?!?! :haha:

Welcome, again :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

lilyrose13 said:


> I'm hooked on this thread! Thought I'd better stop lurking, and start posting! 32, TTC #1 for 6 months, NTNP. Still, didn't think it would take so long (sigh). BUT... symptom spotting past few days (who knows??), so fx!! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!

Welcome welcome lillyrose ! 

Lovely to see u here x


----------



## mummyApril

lilyrose13 said:


> I'm hooked on this thread! Thought I'd better stop lurking, and start posting! 32, TTC #1 for 6 months, NTNP. Still, didn't think it would take so long (sigh). BUT... symptom spotting past few days (who knows??), so fx!! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!

hey :) good luck with this month :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Lillyrose :hi: how long have you been lurking? :haha: you MUST be in the us :-k

Morning crunch! How's you feeling?


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning April... Seen your Facebook status :haha: you ok? Stupid boys! Fancy letting you lie in yet forgetting to switch work alarm off!


----------



## mummyApril

i didnt have to be up this morning as OH took the day off work so i didnt have to walk to school etc and told me to rest in bed, but his work phone woke me up at quarter to 7! so i got up and woke everyone else up :haha: now i might just take laptop to bed, after OH has made me a cup of tea, i wonder how long it will take to get him to make one lol


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning April... Seen your Facebook status :haha: you ok? Stupid boys! Fancy letting you lie in yet forgetting to switch work alarm off!

haha i know its just taken me half hour to wake him up! i was sitting whinging wake upppp lol! then i got the girls onto him! :)
x


----------



## mummyApril

how be you Jaynie? x


----------



## firstbaby25

ahah how be you! I like that. I am ok ta, working from home today because my mum is ill and I don't want no germs! What do the USA girls/kids say - cooties? Is that it?

Yes I am good, we move in to our house on Sunday (odd I know but we want the 15th as the set rent day) and his parents go away tomorrow morning so I can take over the house and do some knitting and whatnot :happydance: although I haven't started packing our things away! :haha: laptop in bed sounds good. 

This morning I was wondering how everyone used bnb because I just have a laptop and my phone never a PC. Just made a :coffee: and plugged my laptop in, in the front room...


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly & Luna I am with you. I think my mum is ok, we thought we had problems because she once cut erin's hair while she was sleeping :shock: and my sister was less than impressed. I am not christened my mum sounds a lot like you Molls and she decided that I was allowed to choose should religion call to me and to be honest I was a bit agnostic but now i'm not so sure... I appreciate what she did though - it makes sense and now I am all set for not christening my children as it seems wrong to decide for them - don't you think. 

What always gets me RE: LGBT issues is that - if you personally disagree with it, can't you at least 1) keep opinions to yourself and 2) just 'laugh' (this is not me) at people that do things you disagree with. My OH and I went on one on the burkha ban in France, I think it's odd for a secular state to ban this, and I can't change it but my OH (as most young men in Britain) doesn't understand until I just said to him 'if you disagree with a burkha can't you just think 'silly them' and know that you are right?' Do you get what I am advocating? If someone does something that I disagree with (not much really say someone could do better for their kids - I just think that they are their kids and not mine and that it is none of my business' - get me? 

That was some deep stuff there, what were you watching Molly? Will I be able to get it?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> ahah how be you! I like that. I am ok ta, working from home today because my mum is ill and I don't want no germs! What do the USA girls/kids say - cooties? Is that it?
> 
> Yes I am good, we move in to our house on Sunday (odd I know but we want the 15th as the set rent day) and his parents go away tomorrow morning so I can take over the house and do some knitting and whatnot :happydance: although I haven't started packing our things away! :haha: laptop in bed sounds good.
> 
> This morning I was wondering how everyone used bnb because I just have a laptop and my phone never a PC. Just made a :coffee: and plugged my laptop in, in the front room...

ahh yay for moving house how exciting!! hope your mums not too ill! i mainly use laptop but sometimes use my phone if im out n about or lying in bed lol, im in the front room at the moment until girls go to school :)


----------



## mummyApril

girls always put their knickers on backwards lol


----------



## firstbaby25

ahahah I remember the knicker banter I always had trouble! Then someone showed me that the smaller bit was at the front! :shrug: maybe that will work. 

It is exciting like :yipee: exciting, but I have to go back to London to work again next Tuesday it's like the third night in the house, and I am not looking forward to it. But more used to it after my experience from last week of working away...


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> ahahah I remember the knicker banter I always had trouble! Then someone showed me that the smaller bit was at the front! :shrug: maybe that will work.
> 
> It is exciting like :yipee: exciting, but I have to go back to London to work again next Tuesday it's like the third night in the house, and I am not looking forward to it. But more used to it after my experience from last week of working away...

yh i told them that but i get 'thats why they were going up my bum' haha

ahh i hope its not too stressful for you :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

it's fine! I am meff with going away from Adam I dunno why he does my head in most of the time :haha: but I really miss him and stuff when I go away and if I am planning a baby I couldn't go away for work :nope: no way! So i'm not sure that it is something I should get used to. I forgot that you get lovely pre school mornings :thumbup: they are my favourite memories :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> it's fine! I am meff with going away from Adam I dunno why he does my head in most of the time :haha: but I really miss him and stuff when I go away and if I am planning a baby I couldn't go away for work :nope: no way! So i'm not sure that it is something I should get used to. I forgot that you get lovely pre school mornings :thumbup: they are my favourite memories :cloud9:

yeah we normally always have a giggle in the morning (if they arent messing about not getting ready) otherwise godzilla mum comes out haha, i know what you mean when Jay goes home i miss him but when hes here im like go away already haha (sometimes anyway)
x


----------



## firstbaby25

Well they eat I assume and they are well rested at the morning time and I reckon my mum loved it cause I was funny and all alert :cloud9: we had such a laugh on the way to school and stuff! Are they excited to be getting a lift?! I would have been, cause I walked with my Nan with my mum working full time.


----------



## firstbaby25

https://https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DUyyAf45bCRE%26feature%3Dshare&h=6465d

30 years today apparently. He lit his last one and passed away! I do like a bit of Bob.


----------



## mummyApril

The girls walked again today such a nice day they love walking well scootering as they took their scooters today :) ahh I like Bob too :) I just realised I have 3 more sleeps and I'm goin to see roger waters play the wall! Eekk! X


----------



## firstbaby25

That doesn't work... One minute...

https://youtu.be/UyyAf45bCRE


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm well jel that you get to see Roger! I nuv him. Kind of wish he would do some Radio Chaos :) it's a great album! 

You'll have a great time. How come they walked? Is it with Jay? I hope so...


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :flower:

ANOTHER work from home day :happydance: Isn't my boss good to me!?

Tonight, I shall be giving lessons to OH in how to operate the steriliser and make up bottles of formula should the worst come to the worst and I'm not fit/in hospital etc etc..just covering all bases y'know?

Anyway, it's a sunny day today :yipee: and I hope it lasts till lunchtime 'cos I'll have lunch in the garden watching what's left of the fish in the pond (a naughty big Heron keeps coming and scoffing all the little fishies :growlmad:) and feeding Shrub :thumbup:

Have a great Thursday everyone....IT'S NEARLY FRIDAY!!!!! :happydance:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

:wohoo::wohoo:I GOT MUNKY MAIL!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:
:mail::mail::mail::mail::mail::mail::mail::mail::mail::mail:


----------



## mummyApril

Yes they walked with Jay I'm goin to pick them up from school though need to see if I can walk it without getting any pain! I am too excited and the fact pink floyd are meant to be bringin out unreleased musics!!!!!! X


----------



## firstbaby25

oooh Kit you need a net. You can buy them my aunti has one by her pond to stop a Heron although the herons are lovely to watch :cloud9: BIG nature buff! Your boss is lovely :thumbup: I also have a nice boss :winkwink: I am sat here in my pyjamas watching wife swap trying to find knitting needles and about to start work mulling over what to have for breakfast.


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning Kit :) yay for another day working at home! I bet you really feel better for it! Ohhh have fun with the sterilizer etc what one do you have? X


----------



## TrinityMom

:cloud9::cloud9:MY BEAUTIFUL MUNKY MAIL:cloud9::cloud9:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230549_10150249499904880_594719879_8808114_7955256_n.jpg
SO TRUE!!!:haha:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223325_10150249500109880_594719879_8808117_4519689_n.jpg
MY NEW KITTEHS:hugs:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227537_10150249498199880_594719879_8808094_7860531_n.jpg
THANK YOU B! I NUV YOU AND MY KITTEHS :friends: AND THANK YOU FOR MY NUVLY POSTCARD
and I nuv the stamp :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Trin... Lucky you! It's lovely :yipee: 

I can't wait to post more :) at all!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> oooh Kit you need a net. You can buy them my aunti has one by her pond to stop a Heron although the herons are lovely to watch :cloud9: BIG nature buff! Your boss is lovely :thumbup: I also have a nice boss :winkwink: I am sat here in my pyjamas watching wife swap trying to find knitting needles and about to start work mulling over what to have for breakfast.

hiya Jaynie :wave:

Yes, you're right, we should invest in a net as our fishpond will soon just be a pond!

So when you say you're about to start work, do you mean work work or get to work on your knitting?? Did you have something yummo for brekkie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo good it's arrived!!!:happydance:

My pleasure Trin, I nuv you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0008.gif

Hey wouldn't it have been funny if our mail had arrived on the same day?! Kind of simultaneous postasm :haha:

That was just the plastic bag from the shop but I thought it was so jolly I sent that too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

CABLE NEEDLES FOR JAYNIE
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSTCnNLNHpgUfgaB--0hgzbJ-C26UMHWWCsml-IEsfCVZ7aQIZF-w


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Good morning Kit :) yay for another day working at home! I bet you really feel better for it! Ohhh have fun with the sterilizer etc what one do you have? X

G'morning April :hugs:

Yes, exactly right! I feel like a new woman for almost a week of relaxed working - it's been amazing to not be a million miles an hour or have any early starts or late working nights :cloud9: Working, keeping my home and getting organised for baby while heavily pregnant is possible if you can do it at your own pace :thumbup:

We have the Tommee Tipee steriliser.. I got a fantastic deal months ago on a box that has everything in it you need to get started :thumbup: I just had to buy some formula :flower:

Hope you have a fab day after your rude awakening :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> oooh Kit you need a net. You can buy them my aunti has one by her pond to stop a Heron although the herons are lovely to watch :cloud9: BIG nature buff! Your boss is lovely :thumbup: I also have a nice boss :winkwink: I am sat here in my pyjamas watching wife swap trying to find knitting needles and about to start work mulling over what to have for breakfast.
> 
> hiya Jaynie :wave:
> 
> Yes, you're right, we should invest in a net as our fishpond will soon just be a pond!
> 
> So when you say you're about to start work, do you mean work work or get to work on your knitting?? Did you have something yummo for brekkie?Click to expand...

I read it as 'work on thinking about what to have for breakfast':haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I am work working Kit - my mum is ill so that I can't work there - this arrangement will be better when I am in my own house.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> ahah how be you! I like that. I am ok ta, working from home today because my mum is ill and I don't want no germs! What do the USA girls/kids say - cooties? Is that it?
> 
> Yes I am good, we move in to our house on Sunday (odd I know but we want the 15th as the set rent day) and his parents go away tomorrow morning so I can take over the house and do some knitting and whatnot :happydance: although I haven't started packing our things away! :haha: laptop in bed sounds good.
> 
> This morning I was wondering how everyone used bnb because I just have a laptop and my phone never a PC. Just made a :coffee: and plugged my laptop in, in the front room...

We have a laptop which is like a pc since it's in a fixed place and DH uses it for work and the DSS's for homework so it's really the family computer. And I have my ickle netbook for in bed and in my studio with all my tunes and pics etc. But the family laptop is much quicker so I tend to come on that in my stolen BnB breaks while LO is napping/playing quietly:coffee: Like now:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

God that was boring that last post of mine about my domestic computer arrangements:wacko: But it was in answer to Jaynie's question, not totally random!


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh Trin! I nuv your munkie gifts :cloud9: Holly..beauteous choices as usual. I love seeing us being so kind to each other :cloud9::cloud9:

I hope your new kitties are accepted by all the others :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I am work working Kit - my mum is ill so that I can't work there - this arrangement will be better when I am in my own house.

Oh poor mum - is she ok? Sending your mum some :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> God that was boring that last post of mine about my domestic computer arrangements:wacko: But it was in answer to Jaynie's question, not totally random!

Honestly not boring at aaalllll zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleep:

:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

lilyrose13 said:


> I'm hooked on this thread! Thought I'd better stop lurking, and start posting! 32, TTC #1 for 6 months, NTNP. Still, didn't think it would take so long (sigh). BUT... symptom spotting past few days (who knows??), so fx!! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!

You are most https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/0005a.gif here :hugs:

Anything to report on the symptom spotting? Sore booooobs? :holly:

:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Thanks girls but for some reason I have not stopped crying for an hour now. I can't say anything to get myself to stop. I am trying so hard to keep positive. Hopefully I get a good call on Monday. The not knowing if it is going to work out is killing me. If they said yes it will work but just take longer that would be ok but the fact that they said that its not working the way they want scares me. She said not to get down and not to think it wont work they aren't saying that yet but its hard to stay positive when I do not have any clear answers.

It's good to have a cry, you'll feel better for it:hugs: And they haven't said it _won't_ work:thumbup: I'm sure they'll explain what's going on soon and that will help you cope, the uncertainty is always the worst bit.
:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i know! well i wasnt well for first 16 weeks and then when weve had chances iv either had niggling pains been too worried or too tired lol!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I thought my poor OH was suffering... he gets it about... 4-5 times a week.Click to expand...

Whoa Miss Molly :thumbup: That is most impressive. I'm afraid I have the libido of an ancient slug, complicated with childhood trauma issues which somehow have been triggered since the d&c....sort of body memory stuff which I hate. Consciously I am keen, physically I am not, which leads to huge guilt issues. Once I get over myself I really enjoy it....usually....last time (first time since the d&c) was difficult. My poor OH :nope: See, I am a bad wife!



Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> Molly I LOVE homemade gifts:thumbup: I love all gifts:happydance: Sarachka could even send me a turd and I'd nuv it:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think a turd would pass customs. :haha:Click to expand...

It would probably pass customs in sa :rofl:



addie25 said:


> Well sorry in advance for the hysterical post but here it goes.....
> 
> I just got a call from the genetics team and they said things are not working as they expected. They said the test results are not coming back the way they want. I asked if this was not going to work for us and they said that they are not thinking that at this point but it is not typical for it to be this difficult. I am freaking out and scared that this is not going to work for us. They finished the probes and the testing is only supposed to take a couple days, a week tops. This has been 2 weeks and they keep hitting bumps. DH keeps saying they didn't say they could not do it and that they said they need to try different ways to get it to work but I cant be positive.

Oh Addie sweetie, I am sorry for ANOTHER bump in the road. SOmetimes it can feel like an endless uphill battle. But one day, very very soon, you will be all pregnant and glowing and all these hassles will be a distant memory. Try keep the faith. Have a cry, get it out, and then breathe and focus on the future :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH and I just had a bit of How's your Father and he's asleep now so I'm a free agent, but off to sleep myself soon:sleep:
> 
> :haha: I wonder where that phrase comes from?? "How's your father" :haha:Click to expand...

That's so funny. Here, we use it to mean you are a but tipsy :shrug:

According to Michael Kelly, a writer and historian in New Zealand, "the origin of the expression 'how's your father' can be traced back to Victorian times. In those days any man with a daughter was so protective of her virtue that he would take extraordinary measures to safeguard it. Unmarried girls would be kept within the bosom of their family as much as possible, chaperoned on excursions, and on those occasions when they were let out of bounds for social events, their fathers would often accompany them discreetly by hiding underneath their voluminous skirts ready to pounce on any man who transgressed the bounds of propriety. 

However, a father with more than one daughter couldn't be everywhere at once. Thus, a suitor having a discreet vis-a-vis with his beloved would cautiously ascertain her father's whereabouts by asking, 'And how is your father?' If her father was currently under her skirts, she would glance downwards and reply, 'My father is very well, thank you, and as alert and vigorous as ever, and maintains his interest in rusty castrating implements.' Her beau would then say, 'I have always had the greatest respect for your father, and of course for you. Let us hold hands and think about the Queen for a while.' If, on the other hand, her father was elsewhere, she would reply, 'The mad old ******* is currently stationed between my sister Constance's thighs. Let us go into the garden and rut like stoats.' 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



Mollykins said:


> Great finds Luna! :thumbup:
> 
> ... I'm quite distracted with your gift idea right now...




Mollykins said:


> Though the idea of you staring down a package for days and days, just waiting for a UK turt to announce they have turtle mail is hilarious! :rofl:

Oh you evil turtle you!!!! :muaha:



LunaLady said:


> o
> I agree. Seattle is a pretty liberal area, but most of my family is pretty conservative and very religious, so they are against being gay and whatnot. I have an uncle that continuously sends me e-mails about how much Jesus loves me and how I need to come back to God because I don't go to church anymore. That's so thoughtful... And my mom has finally let up - but when I finally told her five years ago that I didn't believe in God she had a really hard time with it. She kept telling me it was just a phase and she'd leave little notes in my car telling me Jesus was still there for me and such. She's accepted now that I'm agnostic, but it was hard in the beginning. I felt like she didn't love me as much because I wasn't Christian. And that didn't seem a very Christian thing.
> 
> I am with you, though, I wish we could all just love one another as human beings and not as the labels society as forced upon us. I couldn't honestly say I've never judged anyone, but I'm certainly not hating anyone for who they choose to be (unless they choose to be child molesters or murderers or whatnot!).

I really wish people would live and let live. I was raised Catholic, went to a convent and was completely put off the religion by people acting in a very unchristian way and using their religion to justify their actions. After much soul searching and reading and investigating, I identify myself more as a Wiccan than anything else and have gone quite far along this path. One of the things I love best about it is that the entire path can be summed up in the first principle of :If it harm non, do as ye will. The boys have gone to Circle with us and have fun there but they are free to follow any path they choose. We always joke that one them will rebel and become a Christian accountant :rofl:

As far as the GLBT issue goes, I have the same thinking. As long as everyone is consenting, why should anyone care what you get up to and who you love. We always say to the boys "when you have a boyfriend or a girlfriend..." which freaks the grandparents out big time :haha: But I figure they will be who they are anyway and I'd rather they knew that we would love and accept them no matter what



lilyrose13 said:


> I'm hooked on this thread! Thought I'd better stop lurking, and start posting! 32, TTC #1 for 6 months, NTNP. Still, didn't think it would take so long (sigh). BUT... symptom spotting past few days (who knows??), so fx!! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!

Welcome!!!! Glad we could entertain you with our :fool: :haha:



mummyApril said:


> girls always put their knickers on backwards lol

AT least they wear knickers!!!!! It's a constant battle to get Toine to wear undies


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ahhh Trin! I nuv your munkie gifts :cloud9: Holly..beauteous choices as usual. I love seeing us being so kind to each other :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I hope your new kitties are accepted by all the others :winkwink:

I'll introduce them slowly, keep and eye on them, feed them separately, not give the new ones too much attention....you know, the usual :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How much do you weight April? I bet I outweigh you.
> 
> not sure in lbs but i was just under 8 n half stone before i was pregnant and now im just over 9 and half stone :shock:Click to expand...

Oh my word!!! All you skinny malinky turtles make me feel like a heffalump...which I am...but your skinniness makes it worse! I wouldn't dream of telling you what I weigh :nope: I wouldn't want my poor turtles to die of shock :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I am work working Kit - my mum is ill so that I can't work there - this arrangement will be better when I am in my own house.
> 
> Oh poor mum - is she ok? Sending your mum some :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit - her stomach has been upset since we were in France and it seems to be something sinister as she's been realy suffering for more than a week :shock: hopefully it's just a long bug!


----------



## firstbaby25

ps - bacon sarnie for brunch :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho! :rofl: That's so funny! 'Let us hold hands and think about The Queen for a while':haha:

I should be sewing while LO naps but I'm having such a giggle here- I was just catching up, and the posts were of profound religious/ethical debate, when *Ginge* popped in with "Nom Nom Shortbreads":rofl: It really tickled me!!

I wont start now on my views, DH is a Catholic and I'm a monkey, descended from the trees and not from the Church, and I've told him, since he wants to baptise Holly, that I'm not going to stop him (though I'd rather we left her to choose:shrug:) but I'm certainly not going to organise the bloomin' thing! It's a very Catholic country France, and I don't rub it in their noses what a non-believer I am- for example the local chronicle asked for a pic of DH and me for the 'weddings' section and DH said "Send one with Holly and the boys" and I was like- "_You_! Suggesting that!:shock: Publicly revealing your sinful existence!" I just sent one of DH and me so that no crabby old moralist will complain:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> ps - bacon sarnie for brunch :)

OMG I need that:shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

ahah we have been rather profound so far this morning. I really enjoyed my bacon sarnie as I found some surprise mushrooms :munch: :munch: I love bacon and mushroom. :shock: do you have bacon? You MUST make some with mushroom and if you are lucky and have tomato you should have that too :munch: :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Some inspiration for the soon-to-be-mommy turtles
https://www.mamamonkey.com/shop/images/uploads/milk_superpower_w_shirt_270.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Where is Hayley? There are earthquake's in Spain :shock: :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's a random thing before I leave you to read some of _Il vento Nei Salici_- (Wind in the Willows) while LO sleeps...
Ratty is 'Topo'- a word I already knew in Italian on account of an error in an Internet order from my Italian bookshop a while back before I had Holly. I was expecting a collection of short stories for children but instead got a book about The Plague in Europe (_La Peste in Europa_) which I read anyway and it was really, really interesting:thumbup: And I of course learnt the word for 'rat' :haha:

Oh and another random thing, I thought I had sore boobs this morning and then realised it's not the boobs at all but the muscles above them where I did all those push-ups at my Iron Woman swim session on Tuesday night:bodyb:

See ya later, I think I need Branston with my book:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> ahah we have been rather profound so far this morning. I really enjoyed my bacon sarnie as I found some surprise mushrooms :munch: :munch: I love bacon and mushroom. :shock: do you have bacon? You MUST make some with mushroom and if you are lucky and have tomato you should have that too :munch: :munch:

I have only mushroom:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

O poofucks, you shal have to have branston though to be fair. Mushroom and scrambled egg can be also very good :shrug: love anything with mushrooms in it (I cook them in a touch of butter and pepper - why wouldn't I like them?) 

I am gutted about Spain...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Where is Hayley? There are earthquake's in Spain :shock: :nope:

I don't know where she is exactly:shrug::nope: I'm sure she's fine though:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> O poofucks, you shal have to have branston though to be fair. Mushroom and scrambled egg can be also very good :shrug: love anything with mushrooms in it (I cook them in a touch of butter and pepper - why wouldn't I like them?)
> 
> I am gutted about Spain...

Mushrooms in butter and garlic:cloud9:

See you later, I'll look at Spain news...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

later gater. 

Enjoy the sewing I have ended up with another lazy day on the cards. I have nothing to do. It sucks I will be looking for work quick sharp but what if this takes off. Self rant over, just spoke to my mum who must think that I have no life whatsoever just suggesting I go there this afternoon when last night she told me no. End of. Harumph. Definitely rant over now, it's not your fault :nope: :flower:

Thanks B, I am sure that she is just fine I wish I knew where she was going in Spain though just to rest my mind.

sarachka, lover, where are you? How are you? I miss you.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hooked on this thread! Thought I'd better stop lurking, and start posting! 32, TTC #1 for 6 months, NTNP. Still, didn't think it would take so long (sigh). BUT... symptom spotting past few days (who knows??), so fx!! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!
> 
> You are most https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/0005a.gif here :hugs:
> 
> Anything to report on the symptom spotting? Sore booooobs? :holly:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hiya lilyrose :wave:

Welcome also from me :flower: Glad to have you join in the fun but I must warn you, we chat a lot so there's a certain degree of dedication required to keep up :winkwink: I'm kidding obviously :winkwink:

Let us know how you're doing and tell us a bit more about yourself if you don't mind..we're a bit nosy y'know :haha:

Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

Trin...loving the explanation behind "how's your father" :rofl: I couldn't have made up a better one myself!


----------



## mummyApril

i need to moan about my sister! well you know its all her wedding etc, shes already booked her hen night this weekend which i cant go to because iv got my concert (which has been booked for almost a year) anywayyy, she rung me yesterday saying would i like to come for a spray tan etc and then for some lunch with my sisters and my mum, oh and its on my birthday! so basically i cant arrange anything for my birthday because she has booked her bridal party in on that day, she basically was like you can come if you want! sigh!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> ahah we have been rather profound so far this morning. I really enjoyed my bacon sarnie as I found some surprise mushrooms :munch: :munch: I love bacon and mushroom. :shock: do you have bacon? You MUST make some with mushroom and if you are lucky and have tomato you should have that too :munch: :munch:

Yes, I've enjoyed reading everyone's views on here and it seems we are pretty much on the same page in respect of "living and let live". If only it were so simple eh? Me and OH were both brought up Protestant but neither of us has any big religious beliefs. We were christened but right now, I don't think I'd want to Christen baby - 'twould be hypocritical I think. We don't do church, we don't do praying over things, we just lead as good and decent lives as we know how, and in my book, decency will never be quantifiable by how many church visits you make or if you pray to or thank some so called higher power for the things you work hard in life to achieve.

My mum does not know the strength of my feeling - YET. But we will no doubt have a conversation in the coming months when she realises I have no Christening plans. I will be honest and she will be horrificated :shock: but to go full circle with what I've said, maybe if everyone was brought up with a more "live and let live" attitude rather than with the imposed rules of religion or whatever organisation or sect, would the world be quite so troubled as it is? Religion has absolutely nothing to do with being a good person in my humble opinion.

End of sermon :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i need to moan about my sister! well you know its all her wedding etc, shes already booked her hen night this weekend which i cant go to because iv got my concert (which has been booked for almost a year) anywayyy, she rung me yesterday saying would i like to come for a spray tan etc and then for some lunch with my sisters and my mum, oh and its on my birthday! so basically i cant arrange anything for my birthday because she has booked her bridal party in on that day, she basically was like you can come if you want! sigh!

Yee gads! Not more thoughtless sister trouble :shrug: I think thoughtless is the key word here April...no thought given to the fact it's your birthday, just that it's a day that suits her plans. Sorry lovely..another tricky one but tell her how you feel if you haven't already.


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: I like it Kit. I sometimes say to people 'I am a christian because I treat people how I expect to be treated' - that's acting in a christian way isn't it? I suppose that's acting the ideology of any religion :shrug: I guess we are all good people on the thread. Nothing for it. I am feeling incredibly lazy today and am giving up with work. Though I will have to make it up tomorrow.


----------



## firstbaby25

then you should do what you want. 

Either go or not... I'd be tempted to not there will be other days with you and your mum and your sister BUT your birthday should be with the girls no? Do whatever you want sweetness and don't sweat your sister.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: I like it Kit. I sometimes say to people 'I am a christian because I treat people how I expect to be treated' - that's acting in a christian way isn't it? I suppose that's acting the ideology of any religion :shrug: I guess we are all good people on the thread. Nothing for it. I am feeling incredibly lazy today and am giving up with work. Though I will have to make it up tomorrow.

Exactly right - treat people how you expect to be treated is one of my mottos! The bottom line is that religion makes acceptance very selective. If you tick the right boxes, you can stay..if you don't......:nope: I used to have a colleague a bit older than me who was brought up devout Catholic and continued to be through her whole adult life until horror of horrors, she got divorced and was no longer accepted at the church. What kind of attitude is that? :shrug:

Hey, regarding work..if you don't need to put pressure on yourself, then don't m'love. Enjoy your lazy day - I'm having a VERY relaxed working day myself as you can probably tell :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: lilly rose is here. 

Indeed Kit I have said that tomorrow when the parents in law are away I shall have no quarms with picking the phone up and stuff. I need to know where I stand with it more, I am more pressured because it's for my mum and I don't want to let her down but at the same time, I have no role, description, purpose etc and she still makes me feel bad for doing nothing when my role is so limited it depends on them to do stuff. Anyway, when she is better I suspect we will have a meeting and I will be ok with what we say and she will... I just am a sensitive soul and I stress far too much t'is no good! 

I am glad you are enjoying your day and the thing is with working from home, it's already flexible working because you are in your home and for me if I have a lazy day I can make it up! T'is greet.


----------



## kit_cat

So here's today's lunch offering that I'm about to go and scoff in the garden...

It's a very unexciting tuna, sweetcorn and light mayo sandwich on Hovis best of both bread (hence why it looks like white bread but actually isn't) with some fruit to follow...and some carrot chunks for Shrub :thumbup:



NOM NOM NOM !! :munch: NAYYYYYYY! (that was Shrub by the way :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

It doesn't rival my bacon and mushroom on toast - OMG I could eat it all day. 

I also live BLT's like you all wanted the other day :haha: I nuv them. bacon and carbs are my main weaknesses. :cloud9: MUNCH. 

Enjoy your lunch Kitteh! I shall speak to you all soon - going out for an afternoon now :D I have told my mum that I am feeling pants with it as I have one defined job role and to be quite frank - I would rather have no job than sit and phone people and chase dead ends three times a week :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Just back in from the garden and thought I'd share my lunchtime with you....

I scoffed my sarnie then put out THE CARROT CALL.........!!!



Oh she'll do anything for dem carrots!!! (except walk fast :haha:)



NOM NOM NOM!!!! 



All gone now in about 10 seconds flat!!



..and my goodness it was thirsty work....




Awwww, I nuv Shrub :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I got it all wrong, I had bacon but no mushrooms! Had bacon with lentils and green beans since that's what LO was having too:shrug:

I'm putting everything down to go into the sunshine and clean up and restore that yellow car I found for Holly:thumbup: Overwhelming desire to do so has hit me. Will take before/after pics:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:brat::hissy::brat: lunch with Shrub!


----------



## firstbaby25

I :brat: :want: :brat: lunch with Shrub too! Kit you are a lucky woman!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm, my vote is i weigh more than all of you turtles preggy or not! I'm 14st 10 :blush: and i'm only 5ft2 double :blush:.

As for the religion part i'm atheist/non believer but when it comes to other religions I'm an each to their own kind of person..why should I judge them because of a religion? Still a person like me.

Kit- I nuv shrub shes loverly, buy her some sugar cubes they lurrrve them :D


----------



## firstbaby25

I thought that while the thread was quiet and I am going out I will share more pics (one) I like this one from the carousel on holiday for Erin of course - she loved it, naturally!
 



Attached Files:







holiday erin.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

they also like mints! I had a horse when i was younger and we gave her sugar free polo's and she lapped them up. Ginge! We keep saying things that other people believe and I am not so profound except when I _write my feelings down_ I always say that 'we are all people' :shrug: t'is true innit?


----------



## firstbaby25

B - have fun rennovating :cloud9: you are soo like how I wish I could be! 

PS house delayed a week :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> B - have fun rennovating :cloud9: you are soo like how I wish I could be!
> 
> PS house delayed a week :cry:

Ah Jaynie that's pants!!! :growlmad: Sorry :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

firstbaby25 said:


> B - have fun rennovating :cloud9: you are soo like how I wish I could be!
> 
> PS house delayed a week :cry:

Oh dear :( for the house delay that sucks!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys. I am a bit annoyed because it's Oh's mum's friend that is giving us the house hence the price so she gets the info and I think she gets some great pleasure from withholding the information until I ask and i happened to just check whether we were still on and she was just all nonchalent and like 'be another week'... I swear that people think i have nothing better to do :growlmad:

:hugs: thanks guys...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I thought that while the thread was quiet and I am going out I will share more pics (one) I like this one from the carousel on holiday for Erin of course - she loved it, naturally!

:cloud9:

Totally adorable - I could cuddle her all day :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm, my vote is i weigh more than all of you turtles preggy or not! I'm 14st 10 :blush: and i'm only 5ft2 double :blush:.
> 
> As for the religion part i'm atheist/non believer but when it comes to other religions I'm an each to their own kind of person..why should I judge them because of a religion? Still a person like me.
> 
> Kit- I nuv shrub shes loverly, buy her some sugar cubes they lurrrve them :D

Thanks Ginge...yes, I might sneak her the odd sugar cube or polo mint as a special treat but best not give her too much of the good stuff or her owner will be on to me about her expanding waistline maybe :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> B - have fun rennovating :cloud9: you are soo like how I wish I could be!
> 
> PS house delayed a week :cry:

Oh geez...that is rubbish :nope: Gosh, you're not going to believe it when you finally get into this house are you??


----------



## firstbaby25

it's going to be the best thing ever by now we have been in this house nearly a year (end of June last year) sooo literally can't wait to get in it and it's all so new and lovely and I want to see what colours I want to jazz my rooms up with :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Thanks Kit I love when people love her she's so important to me and her happiness is high on my list of priorities. Funny that I feel lucky to have her in my life but really logical thought indicates that she is the lucky one to have a nice family, that love her, encourage her, etc etc... Life, t'is a tangled web.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> it's going to be the best thing ever by now we have been in this house nearly a year (end of June last year) sooo literally can't wait to get in it and it's all so new and lovely and I want to see what colours I want to jazz my rooms up with :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Thanks Kit I love when people love her she's so important to me and her happiness is high on my list of priorities. Funny that I feel lucky to have her in my life but really logical thought indicates that she is the lucky one to have a nice family, that love her, encourage her, etc etc... Life, t'is a tangled web.

Oooo yes, I'm excited to see what colours you go for..by now you'll have noticed I'm a decor freak :haha: I absolutely adore the challenge of making a house a home and my own. You're going to NUV every minute :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

well Kit it is all decorated because of the flood so we will most likely leave the paint as it is. I want this house as a temporary home so we want to invest in a _moveable_ collection and as we are saving to buy it would be a massive waste to invest in someone else's house though I may at some point give it a lick of paint :winkwink: and will follow up with pictures...


----------



## firstbaby25

I see Mollykins! I got worried there Moll cause you are usually at least popping on to say hi and what not :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Trust me, I do not enjoy confrontation either but I've noticed with the more... religious members of the families that if you don't tell them, they won't stop. I'm glad that you have your father there for you though. That's always nice to have at least one parent that will champion you. :hugs:

Lily- Welcome! I have seen you lurking a bit, glad you decided to post! :flower: When is AF due? When are you going to test? As Luna asked, are you in the States? Canada? 

April- Sorry your lie in didn't go _exactly_ as planned. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, Turtles! :flower:

I'm glad everyone piped in with their thoughts on Molly's Topic de Jour! It's so nice to get to know one another :hug:

And I'm so glad we all feel the same way! We are all such loving turtles :kiss:

Kit, I was particularly moved by your words. You have a way with words, for sure :flower:

Can't wait to see the renovated car for Little Holly! :dance:

Jaynie, I'm sorry your house is delayed! That's pooy. But Erin is such a cutie pie! 

Trin and Ginge - we can be the voluptuous turtles together :dance: 

I think for breakfast/lunch today I'll have a BLT!! What a good idea :haha: I'll put some cheese on it, too, though. I think that would be better. I have mushrooms, too! 

What's a "sarnie"? Sandwich?


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, we're such twins :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

ooh Luna you made me think of a language thing a sarnie is a sandwich yes, but in the north we say buttie. I don't know where this comes from - we just do! :hi: thanks... liked reading everyone's p.o.v too :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

La voiture est rénovée! Elle est trés belle:thumbup: Photos after LO dinner/bath and bed:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly & Luna I am with you. I think my mum is ok, we thought we had problems because she once cut erin's hair while she was sleeping :shock: and my sister was less than impressed. I am not christened my mum sounds a lot like you Molls and she decided that I was allowed to choose should religion call to me and to be honest I was a bit agnostic but now i'm not so sure... I appreciate what she did though - it makes sense and now I am all set for not christening my children as it seems wrong to decide for them - don't you think.
> 
> What always gets me RE: LGBT issues is that - if you personally disagree with it, can't you at least 1) keep opinions to yourself and 2) just 'laugh' (this is not me) at people that do things you disagree with. My OH and I went on one on the burkha ban in France, I think it's odd for a secular state to ban this, and I can't change it but my OH (as most young men in Britain) doesn't understand until I just said to him 'if you disagree with a burkha can't you just think 'silly them' and know that you are right?' Do you get what I am advocating? If someone does something that I disagree with (not much really say someone could do better for their kids - I just think that they are their kids and not mine and that it is none of my business' - get me?
> 
> That was some deep stuff there, what were you watching Molly? Will I be able to get it?

Exactly so Miss Jaynie- we are all (well, most of us :winkwink:) born equipped with a brain that can think for itself and I think it's a shame to take choice away. 

I do understand what you are saying about just laughing it off. Sometimes you just have to be content knowing you are right and let life keep going without the fighting.

I was watching "Strange Sex", I'm not sure if it is something you would get... perhaps google "Strange Sex + tv show" ... I would hate to see what you would get if you simply googled Strange Sex. :shock: They cover all sorts of things... I saw an episode once that covered a woman that was born with all XY genes....so genetically born a male, but had female genitalia. She was never going to be able to get pregnant though... can't remember exactly why... :-k Anyway- all in all an interesting show and due to my interest in psychology and sociology, that show always has me considering all the psychological ramifications of being in such a unique situation. As history (and present day) has shown us, we fear what we do not know or what is different. A good survival skill at a base level but too often it's coupled with feelings of hate which turn it prejudice at it all gets ugly. :nope:

Oh and to answer your question... I use my laptop or my phone. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone :flower:
> 
> ANOTHER work from home day :happydance: Isn't my boss good to me!?
> 
> Tonight, I shall be giving lessons to OH in how to operate the steriliser and make up bottles of formula should the worst come to the worst and I'm not fit/in hospital etc etc..just covering all bases y'know?
> 
> Anyway, it's a sunny day today :yipee: and I hope it lasts till lunchtime 'cos I'll have lunch in the garden watching what's left of the fish in the pond (a naughty big Heron keeps coming and scoffing all the little fishies :growlmad:) and feeding Shrub :thumbup:
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone....IT'S NEARLY FRIDAY!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

Good morning my lovely. :hugs: Yay for the sun! Naughty heron indeed! :growlmad: 

I'm excited for tomorrow too! We are taking the girls to a little carnival where the proceeds benefit DD's school. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Moll i'm glad you all understood my ramblings... :haha: I have images of us all and this fits with what we were talking about when we discussed perceptions of each other! :hugs: glad you are well. 

I am getting hungry nom nom :) I am finished off my latest knitting venture :happydance: :happydance: 

B - pics pics please I love those little feet powered cars it was MAJOR force for falling out in reception class as was the fake red phone box :-k


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and I'm on my desktop PC in the office. DH's got his computer next to me at his desk. I've got a laptop, but it's old and requires the cable to be plugged in for it to work (battery is shot). It's ancient, though... my parent's got it for me for highschool graduation in 2004! Still works just fine when plugged in, though. :thumbup:
And DH's got two laptops, one that works fine and it new, but it's his work computer, so I don't use that. And another that's old and has the same problem as mine - needs to be plugged in.
Oh, and there's a server in here. Keeps it really toasty in this room! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...
> 
> How could we not like something you made????!!!!! Silly turtle :nope:
> 
> I'm off to bed...not with an erotic novel, much to DH's disappointment...he keeps hinting but SOOOOOOOO not in the mood ....God I'm a bad wife now too :nope:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex since i conceived! you are not a bad wife lol! night night sleep well xClick to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i know! well i wasnt well for first 16 weeks and then when weve had chances iv either had niggling pains been too worried or too tired lol!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I thought my poor OH was suffering... he gets it about... 4-5 times a week.Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa Miss Molly :thumbup: That is most impressive. I'm afraid I have the libido of an ancient slug, complicated with childhood trauma issues which somehow have been triggered since the d&c....sort of body memory stuff which I hate. Consciously I am keen, physically I am not, which leads to huge guilt issues. Once I get over myself I really enjoy it....usually....last time (first time since the d&c) was difficult. My poor OH :nope: See, I am a bad wife!
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Question- Do you ladies have a preference? Store bought pressies or home made ones? I mean... would you mind if I thought of something home made to make? ... I don't want to give out something that one wouldn't like...Click to expand...
> 
> Molly I LOVE homemade gifts:thumbup: I love all gifts:happydance: Sarachka could even send me a turd and I'd nuv it:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think a turd would pass customs. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It would probably pass customs in sa :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well sorry in advance for the hysterical post but here it goes.....
> 
> I just got a call from the genetics team and they said things are not working as they expected. They said the test results are not coming back the way they want. I asked if this was not going to work for us and they said that they are not thinking that at this point but it is not typical for it to be this difficult. I am freaking out and scared that this is not going to work for us. They finished the probes and the testing is only supposed to take a couple days, a week tops. This has been 2 weeks and they keep hitting bumps. DH keeps saying they didn't say they could not do it and that they said they need to try different ways to get it to work but I cant be positive.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Addie sweetie, I am sorry for ANOTHER bump in the road. SOmetimes it can feel like an endless uphill battle. But one day, very very soon, you will be all pregnant and glowing and all these hassles will be a distant memory. Try keep the faith. Have a cry, get it out, and then breathe and focus on the future :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH and I just had a bit of How's your Father and he's asleep now so I'm a free agent, but off to sleep myself soon:sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I wonder where that phrase comes from?? "How's your father" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's so funny. Here, we use it to mean you are a but tipsy :shrug:
> 
> According to Michael Kelly, a writer and historian in New Zealand, "the origin of the expression 'how's your father' can be traced back to Victorian times. In those days any man with a daughter was so protective of her virtue that he would take extraordinary measures to safeguard it. Unmarried girls would be kept within the bosom of their family as much as possible, chaperoned on excursions, and on those occasions when they were let out of bounds for social events, their fathers would often accompany them discreetly by hiding underneath their voluminous skirts ready to pounce on any man who transgressed the bounds of propriety.
> 
> However, a father with more than one daughter couldn't be everywhere at once. Thus, a suitor having a discreet vis-a-vis with his beloved would cautiously ascertain her father's whereabouts by asking, 'And how is your father?' If her father was currently under her skirts, she would glance downwards and reply, 'My father is very well, thank you, and as alert and vigorous as ever, and maintains his interest in rusty castrating implements.' Her beau would then say, 'I have always had the greatest respect for your father, and of course for you. Let us hold hands and think about the Queen for a while.' If, on the other hand, her father was elsewhere, she would reply, 'The mad old ******* is currently stationed between my sister Constance's thighs. Let us go into the garden and rut like stoats.'
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Great finds Luna! :thumbup:
> 
> ... I'm quite distracted with your gift idea right now...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Though the idea of you staring down a package for days and days, just waiting for a UK turt to announce they have turtle mail is hilarious! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you evil turtle you!!!! :muaha:
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> o
> I agree. Seattle is a pretty liberal area, but most of my family is pretty conservative and very religious, so they are against being gay and whatnot. I have an uncle that continuously sends me e-mails about how much Jesus loves me and how I need to come back to God because I don't go to church anymore. That's so thoughtful... And my mom has finally let up - but when I finally told her five years ago that I didn't believe in God she had a really hard time with it. She kept telling me it was just a phase and she'd leave little notes in my car telling me Jesus was still there for me and such. She's accepted now that I'm agnostic, but it was hard in the beginning. I felt like she didn't love me as much because I wasn't Christian. And that didn't seem a very Christian thing.
> 
> I am with you, though, I wish we could all just love one another as human beings and not as the labels society as forced upon us. I couldn't honestly say I've never judged anyone, but I'm certainly not hating anyone for who they choose to be (unless they choose to be child molesters or murderers or whatnot!).Click to expand...
> 
> I really wish people would live and let live. I was raised Catholic, went to a convent and was completely put off the religion by people acting in a very unchristian way and using their religion to justify their actions. After much soul searching and reading and investigating, I identify myself more as a Wiccan than anything else and have gone quite far along this path. One of the things I love best about it is that the entire path can be summed up in the first principle of :If it harm non, do as ye will. The boys have gone to Circle with us and have fun there but they are free to follow any path they choose. We always joke that one them will rebel and become a Christian accountant :rofl:
> 
> As far as the GLBT issue goes, I have the same thinking. As long as everyone is consenting, why should anyone care what you get up to and who you love. We always say to the boys "when you have a boyfriend or a girlfriend..." which freaks the grandparents out big time :haha: But I figure they will be who they are anyway and I'd rather they knew that we would love and accept them no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hooked on this thread! Thought I'd better stop lurking, and start posting! 32, TTC #1 for 6 months, NTNP. Still, didn't think it would take so long (sigh). BUT... symptom spotting past few days (who knows??), so fx!! :dust: to all you lovely ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!!!! Glad we could entertain you with our :fool: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> girls always put their knickers on backwards lolClick to expand...
> 
> AT least they wear knickers!!!!! It's a constant battle to get Toine to wear undiesClick to expand...

I must preface this response with an apology laced with shame... I have yet to master the stoopid multiquote... :blush: Now... that being said... I do not think that you should allow yourself to feel guilty for having flashbacks of what trauma you experienced as a child, you suffer enough as it is and it's certainly not your fault. There have been a few times where my OH and I have been *ahem* and some such thing has triggered a bad memory and the whole thing is over. Unfortunately, these moments will happen, just as they will pass. Your DH loves you and understands, no matter what is hormones say. :winkwink: :hugs:

As for the "How's your father?" :rofl: I love that!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Ho ho ho! :rofl: That's so funny! 'Let us hold hands and think about The Queen for a while':haha:
> 
> I should be sewing while LO naps but I'm having such a giggle here- I was just catching up, and the posts were of profound religious/ethical debate, when *Ginge* popped in with "Nom Nom Shortbreads":rofl: It really tickled me!!
> 
> I wont start now on my views, DH is a Catholic and I'm a monkey, descended from the trees and not from the Church, and I've told him, since he wants to baptise Holly, that I'm not going to stop him (though I'd rather we left her to choose:shrug:) but I'm certainly not going to organise the bloomin' thing! It's a very Catholic country France, and I don't rub it in their noses what a non-believer I am- for example the local chronicle asked for a pic of DH and me for the 'weddings' section and DH said "Send one with Holly and the boys" and I was like- "_You_! Suggesting that!:shock: Publicly revealing your sinful existence!" I just sent one of DH and me so that no crabby old moralist will complain:shrug:

My DD (the elder) went to the store with my OH to pick stuff for mother's day... she picked a card with a monkey on it that had googly eyes and said, "Mommy, I picked this for you because we were monkeys once... and monkeys are my favourite now because we were monkeys!" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i need to moan about my sister! well you know its all her wedding etc, shes already booked her hen night this weekend which i cant go to because iv got my concert (which has been booked for almost a year) anywayyy, she rung me yesterday saying would i like to come for a spray tan etc and then for some lunch with my sisters and my mum, oh and its on my birthday! so basically i cant arrange anything for my birthday because she has booked her bridal party in on that day, she basically was like you can come if you want! sigh!

How rude! I mean really! [-( Troll bait.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> ahah we have been rather profound so far this morning. I really enjoyed my bacon sarnie as I found some surprise mushrooms :munch: :munch: I love bacon and mushroom. :shock: do you have bacon? You MUST make some with mushroom and if you are lucky and have tomato you should have that too :munch: :munch:
> 
> Yes, I've enjoyed reading everyone's views on here and it seems we are pretty much on the same page in respect of "living and let live". If only it were so simple eh? Me and OH were both brought up Protestant but neither of us has any big religious beliefs. We were christened but right now, I don't think I'd want to Christen baby - 'twould be hypocritical I think. We don't do church, we don't do praying over things, we just lead as good and decent lives as we know how, and in my book, decency will never be quantifiable by how many church visits you make or if you pray to or thank some so called higher power for the things you work hard in life to achieve.
> 
> My mum does not know the strength of my feeling - YET. But we will no doubt have a conversation in the coming months when she realises I have no Christening plans. I will be honest and she will be horrificated :shock: but to go full circle with what I've said, maybe if everyone was brought up with a more "live and let live" attitude rather than with the imposed rules of religion or whatever organisation or sect, would the world be quite so troubled as it is? Religion has absolutely nothing to do with being a good person in my humble opinion.
> 
> End of sermon :haha:Click to expand...

I think I should just start claiming MORALITY as my "religion"... definition? Doing right, regardless of what I'm told... instead of, doing what I'm told, regardless of what is right. 

I mean... it is how I live my life as it is... :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, happy 23 weeks today, Molly!!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Poobums for the delayed house... I know how frustrating that can be. :hugs: 

Kit- I want :hissy: lunch with Shrub too! 

B- Because I haven't said so yet... wonderful gifts for Trin, such a thoughtful bunch we are. Speaking of, I'm having quite a bit of fun trying to iron out turtle gifts. I have solid ideas and no am just trying to figure the details of how I want to go about it. :happydance: SO exciting!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I see Mollykins! I got worried there Moll cause you are usually at least popping on to say hi and what not :hi:

Sorry to worry you love dove... had some housework to iron out while I was feeling physically well enough to. Think I may have over done it though :/ At least sitting here this last hour catching up has helped. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hello, Turtles! :flower:
> 
> I'm glad everyone piped in with their thoughts on Molly's Topic de Jour! It's so nice to get to know one another :hug:
> 
> And I'm so glad we all feel the same way! We are all such loving turtles :kiss:
> 
> Kit, I was particularly moved by your words. You have a way with words, for sure :flower:
> 
> Can't wait to see the renovated car for Little Holly! :dance:
> 
> Jaynie, I'm sorry your house is delayed! That's pooy. But Erin is such a cutie pie!
> 
> Trin and Ginge - we can be the voluptuous turtles together :dance:
> 
> I think for breakfast/lunch today I'll have a BLT!! What a good idea :haha: I'll put some cheese on it, too, though. I think that would be better. I have mushrooms, too!
> 
> What's a "sarnie"? Sandwich?

Thanks Luna :hugs:

Yes indeed, a sarnie is a bit of a slang term for sandwich! Well guessed :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, happy 23 weeks today, Molly!!! :dance:

Thanks. :hugs: 1 more week until V day. :happydance:

Oh, but I'm still a stinking papaya. :growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

Feeling very serene today... have Deuter (massage music) playing. If only someone were massaging me! :haha:

OH! But I do get two free massages the first week in June! The massage school I went to is doing a pregnancy massage workshop and need preggos to practice on. :dance: I'm excited!!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.


----------



## Mollykins

Ah goodness. Finally caught up! Phew! That was a bit! Nattering little bugs you all are today. :hugs: Nuvs you all anyway. 

Well, last night my DD's tooth came out! So glad my OH was home for that! I don't do well with loose (or just fallen out) teeth... makes me a bit nauseous. My OH has decided that she was to get a fistful of coins from the tooth fairy as, "It's more fun to see a mountain of coin money in the morning." I thought paper money would make her feel special and grown but :shrug: Go figure though, he was right, she was excitedly stacking her coins into little columns this morning on the table. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Should I post a pic? There isn't much of a difference at all... in fact... I might be smaller?? Maybe? Of course when I suggested that last night, my OH laughed a bit before he noticed my death glare. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to have a soak in the tub to get the black, red and silver gloss paint off my legs and arms:wacko: Herewith many pics of the same thing...:dohh: Holly loved helping me clean the car with bubbles and a sponge, but then had a complete :brat: and a :hissy: when I put it up on the table to paint:haha:
FRONT BEFORE

FRONT AFTER

BACK BEFORE

BACK AFTER


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, happy 23 weeks today, Molly!!! :dance:
> 
> Thanks. :hugs: 1 more week until V day. :happydance:
> 
> Oh, but I'm still a stinking papaya. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yay :yipee: for 23 weeks but boo for repetative papaya :growlmad:

V day is almost upon you :cloud9:

Oh, and hell yeah, pics please :flower::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Feeling very serene today... have Deuter (massage music) playing. If only someone were massaging me! :haha:
> 
> OH! But I do get two free massages the first week in June! The massage school I went to is doing a pregnancy massage workshop and need preggos to practice on. :dance: I'm excited!!

Oh you lucky thing you! Do the tables have holes at the belly part as well as holes for your face then?


----------



## Mollykins

LOVELY DISPLAY OF ARTISTIC PROWESS (once again!) MISS HOLLYTOOSPECIALPANTS. :thumbup: 

Very gorge. Holly is the most spoiled monkey baby in France. :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SIDE BEFORE
 
SIDE AFTER


And a couple of racey angle shots:haha: It has removable red leather seat pad now :smug: I'm rather happy since it was just a bit of junk out for the rubbish, and since I have loads of paint and stuff anyway for my creations it hasn't cost a euro cent :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 0









004.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling very serene today... have Deuter (massage music) playing. If only someone were massaging me! :haha:
> 
> OH! But I do get two free massages the first week in June! The massage school I went to is doing a pregnancy massage workshop and need preggos to practice on. :dance: I'm excited!!
> 
> Oh you lucky thing you! Do the tables have holes at the belly part as well as holes for your face then?Click to expand...

I'm not sure if they will or not! When I went there we didn't have prenatal tables, but the school has changed hands since then and perhaps they have them??

When I worked at the spa we had prenatal tables (breast and belly cut outs) and the pregnant ladies always LOVED being able to lay on their stomach. :thumbup:

When I first became pregnant DH said we should get one of those tables so he could massage me... I should remind him of that. I'd have to sell one or two of my other tables. I have three right now!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

WOW! That's such a lovely transformation, B!! Nice work!! Holly will be 'well chuffed' in her new car! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> LOVELY DISPLAY OF ARTISTIC PROWESS (once again!) MISS HOLLYTOOSPECIALPANTS. :thumbup:
> 
> Very gorge. Holly is the most spoiled monkey baby in France. :smug:

Thanks, she'll be the fastest Noddy in town:haha: I agree she _is_ spoilt but as I say it didn't cost anything :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

All I have to say Bethany is A-mazing!!!!! I wish I was as talented as you! Although I found a craft shop in my town yesterday I thought it was new turns out its been there 3 half years! So I'm going to get practising! Well done for superb work again :) xx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> SIDE BEFORE
> View attachment 204802
> 
> SIDE AFTER
> View attachment 204804
> 
> 
> And a couple of racey angle shots:haha: It has removable red leather seat pad now :smug: I'm rather happy since it was just a bit of junk out for the rubbish, and since I have loads of paint and stuff anyway for my creations it hasn't cost a euro cent :thumbup:

I refreshed my page and my LO is next to me (tummy ache) and I went to scroll down and these pics popped up she says to me, "Woah, Mom! Stop right there! I.want.one.of.those. That.is.so.COOL. I could drive that and go so fast but not too fast mommy, I won't make you scared." :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany!!! You are a talented creature! How on earth did you make that transformation so quickly and yet it looks so professional? It honestly looks like you put it in somewhere and had it done by....I dunno...a toymaker or something. But then again, YOU are our very own turtle toy maker!

I'm sure Holly will cease her :brat: when she gets to play on that beauteous creation - will it be properly dry for tomorrow do you think?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling very serene today... have Deuter (massage music) playing. If only someone were massaging me! :haha:
> 
> OH! But I do get two free massages the first week in June! The massage school I went to is doing a pregnancy massage workshop and need preggos to practice on. :dance: I'm excited!!
> 
> Oh you lucky thing you! Do the tables have holes at the belly part as well as holes for your face then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if they will or not! When I went there we didn't have prenatal tables, but the school has changed hands since then and perhaps they have them??
> 
> When I worked at the spa we had prenatal tables (breast and belly cut outs) and the pregnant ladies always LOVED being able to lay on their stomach. :thumbup:
> 
> When I first became pregnant DH said we should get one of those tables so he could massage me... I should remind him of that. I'd have to sell one or two of my other tables. I have three right now!! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh yes, I remember you telling us that your DH had suggested getting you a prenatal table for such an occasion. I can't believe you haven't reminded him already!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so here is my 23 week pic, and for B's benefit a couple pics of the crane tree's current home. Sorry it didn't come out so great... I did try. Sorry for the crowded dresser top. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 13









me and the tree.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 10









close up of tree.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling very serene today... have Deuter (massage music) playing. If only someone were massaging me! :haha:
> 
> OH! But I do get two free massages the first week in June! The massage school I went to is doing a pregnancy massage workshop and need preggos to practice on. :dance: I'm excited!!
> 
> Oh you lucky thing you! Do the tables have holes at the belly part as well as holes for your face then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if they will or not! When I went there we didn't have prenatal tables, but the school has changed hands since then and perhaps they have them??
> 
> When I worked at the spa we had prenatal tables (breast and belly cut outs) and the pregnant ladies always LOVED being able to lay on their stomach. :thumbup:
> 
> When I first became pregnant DH said we should get one of those tables so he could massage me... I should remind him of that. I'd have to sell one or two of my other tables. I have three right now!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, I remember you telling us that your DH had suggested getting you a prenatal table for such an occasion. I can't believe you haven't reminded him already!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I can't believe you haven't yet either!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so here is my 23 week pic, and for B's benefit a couple pics of the crane tree's current home. Sorry it didn't come out so great... I did try. Sorry for the crowded dresser top. :blush:

Aww you're gorge as always Molly as is your Leo bump :cloud9:, and I really like where you have your crane tree positioned...very artsy :thumbup:

I don't think you're much bigger than last pic :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bethany!!! You are a talented creature! How on earth did you make that transformation so quickly and yet it looks so professional? It honestly looks like you put it in somewhere and had it done by....I dunno...a toymaker or something. But then again, YOU are our very own turtle toy maker!
> 
> I'm sure Holly will cease her :brat: when she gets to play on that beauteous creation - will it be properly dry for tomorrow do you think?

Hmmm, I think I might have to hide it from her for tomorrow- the paint will be dry but not hardened and will chip if she rams it into the wall!! My first job when I came back to the UK after my stint in Paris (before returning pretty pronto back to France:haha:) was restoring antique toys, for my Uncle, who deals them. So in the week I mended lots of broken puppets and carved missing wooden Noah's Ark animals and retouched old tin spinning tops etc etc And at the weekends I did Portobello and Covent Garden market with him:thumbup: It was fun. So I guess it's in da bones:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Lookin' good, Molly! Don't look any bigger to me, either :thumbup:

I love your top! Where did you get it? :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so here is my 23 week pic, and for B's benefit a couple pics of the crane tree's current home. Sorry it didn't come out so great... I did try. Sorry for the crowded dresser top. :blush:
> 
> Aww you're gorge as always Molly as is your Leo bump :cloud9:, and I really like where you have your crane tree positioned...very artsy :thumbup:
> 
> I don't think you're much bigger than last pic :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks. :hugs: I don't feel much bigger but baby is moving quite a bit more now. I think he is facing my spine though as I feel him moving in there but I'm not feeling the jabs on my tum... :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Lookin' good, Molly! Don't look any bigger to me, either :thumbup:
> 
> I love your top! Where did you get it? :)

Thanks. :flower: As for the shirt... I think I got it at a thrift store ages ago. Works quite well as a maternity shirt eh? :haha: It's not so tight in reality, I just pulled it tight around me so as to get a good bump pic. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany!!! You are a talented creature! How on earth did you make that transformation so quickly and yet it looks so professional? It honestly looks like you put it in somewhere and had it done by....I dunno...a toymaker or something. But then again, YOU are our very own turtle toy maker!
> 
> I'm sure Holly will cease her :brat: when she gets to play on that beauteous creation - will it be properly dry for tomorrow do you think?
> 
> Hmmm, I think I might have to hide it from her for tomorrow- the paint will be dry but not hardened and will chip if she rams it into the wall!! My first job when I came back to the UK after my stint in Paris (before returning pretty pronto back to France:haha:) was restoring antique toys, for my Uncle, who deals them. So in the week I mended lots of broken puppets and carved missing wooden Noah's Ark animals and retouched old tin spinning tops etc etc And at the weekends I did Portobello and Covent Garden market with him:thumbup: It was fun. So I guess it's in da bones:shrug:Click to expand...


Ahh I see. So you have form with this kind of thing. It really shows in the superb job you made of this :thumbup: I wonder where I was in the queue when they were giving out talent and creativity :-k


----------



## LunaLady

A friend of mine posted this on her Facebook :haha:

Very cute. Have you all seen this already? Am I so behind the times? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







221714_10150194698562485_6485602484_7028677_3562246_n.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> A friend of mine posted this on her Facebook :haha:
> 
> Very cute. Have you all seen this already? Am I so behind the times? :haha:

:haha: I hadn't seen this before now...how very cute and funny! Thanks Luna :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy!!! I see you! How are you m'love? I hope you and bump are doing brilliantly :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, apparently someone doctored the pics. Here's the real Cinderella colors and whatnot: https://imgur.com/Xw4VF

Cute, anyhow :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, apparently someone doctored the pics. Here's the real Cinderella colors and whatnot: https://imgur.com/Xw4VF
> 
> Cute, anyhow :haha:

Colors aside... it's still an amazing likeness. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm... I need a nap! zzzzzz


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> ooh Luna you made me think of a language thing a sarnie is a sandwich yes, but in the north we say buttie. I don't know where this comes from - we just do! :hi: thanks... liked reading everyone's p.o.v too :thumbup:

We call it a sarmie...but if it has chips (whether it's fries or crisps - all the same in SA) on it then it's a chip buttie - apparently buttie comes from buttered bread


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> La voiture est rénovée! Elle est trés belle:thumbup: Photos after LO dinner/bath and bed:happydance:

Having never EVER studied French (I did useless Afrikaans :wacko: no choice) I am SO proud of myself for figuring that out :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely bump Molly:hugs: And the crane tree looks great there:thumbup: There are a few origami forms on the mantelpiece here made by my DSS the younger, call me a copy-cat but I could find a nice branch to hang them on for him? You wouldn't mind would you?:flower:

Just had a 'licious bath reading my Italian book which is so fun.:happydance: That's the best thing about learning a foreign language, you get to re-read all the childhood classics. Already done it with French, and now with Italian. I'm sure it's good for you, stops you growing too old at heart:jo: 

I was going to cycle in my garage tonight but I've had a sore throat all day so I don't want to push it and make Mr. Throaty linger beyond his welcome.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and I'm on my desktop PC in the office. DH's got his computer next to me at his desk. I've got a laptop, but it's old and requires the cable to be plugged in for it to work (battery is shot). It's ancient, though... my parent's got it for me for highschool graduation in 2004! Still works just fine when plugged in, though. :thumbup:
> And DH's got two laptops, one that works fine and it new, but it's his work computer, so I don't use that. And another that's old and has the same problem as mine - needs to be plugged in.
> Oh, and there's a server in here. Keeps it really toasty in this room! :haha:

I have a laptop. It is not very old (under 2 years...so I suppose in technology terms it's ancient :haha: your 2004 laptop would be a fossil) but the battery is dead and also needs to be plugged in. On my couch while my mother watches Survivor and attempts to draw comments out of me :shrug: STILL!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Lovely bump Molly:hugs: And the crane tree looks great there:thumbup: There are a few origami forms on the mantelpiece here made by my DSS the younger, call me a copy-cat but I could find a nice branch to hang them on for him? You wouldn't mind would you?:flower:
> 
> Just had a 'licious bath reading my Italian book which is so fun.:happydance: That's the best thing about learning a foreign language, you get to re-read all the childhood classics. Already done it with French, and now with Italian. I'm sure it's good for you, stops you growing too old at heart:jo:
> 
> I was going to cycle in my garage tonight but I've had a sore throat all day so I don't want to push it and make Mr. Throaty linger beyond his welcome.

Thank you and of course I don't mind. :hugs: I actually entertained the idea of making a crane tree and adding some origami angel fish as well as add more origami animals to create the "coexist tree" or "creation tree" or "tree of life" :haha: or something like that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> La voiture est rénovée! Elle est trés belle:thumbup: Photos after LO dinner/bath and bed:happydance:
> 
> Having never EVER studied French (I did useless Afrikaans :wacko: no choice) I am SO proud of myself for figuring that out :smug:Click to expand...

Your MIL will be so proud!:smug: :haha: There were lots of Sth Africans at the British School of Paris, all sons and daughters of diplomats and ambassadors, who spoke Afikaans between them. They were a nice bunch but ever so prim and proper, I guess they weren't 'real' St Africans though, they always had to behave on account of who their parents were :shrug: So no snogging and smoking on the riverbank for them:haha: I'm glad to have met another Sth African who has dispelled my preconceptions based on my school days:hugs2:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm on my desktop PC in the office. DH's got his computer next to me at his desk. I've got a laptop, but it's old and requires the cable to be plugged in for it to work (battery is shot). It's ancient, though... my parent's got it for me for highschool graduation in 2004! Still works just fine when plugged in, though. :thumbup:
> And DH's got two laptops, one that works fine and it new, but it's his work computer, so I don't use that. And another that's old and has the same problem as mine - needs to be plugged in.
> Oh, and there's a server in here. Keeps it really toasty in this room! :haha:
> 
> I have a laptop. It is not very old (under 2 years...so I suppose in technology terms it's ancient :haha: your 2004 laptop would be a fossil) but the battery is dead and also needs to be plugged in. On my couch while my mother watches Survivor and attempts to draw comments out of me :shrug: STILL!!!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: Your mother is hilarious in regards to that show!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm on my desktop PC in the office. DH's got his computer next to me at his desk. I've got a laptop, but it's old and requires the cable to be plugged in for it to work (battery is shot). It's ancient, though... my parent's got it for me for highschool graduation in 2004! Still works just fine when plugged in, though. :thumbup:
> And DH's got two laptops, one that works fine and it new, but it's his work computer, so I don't use that. And another that's old and has the same problem as mine - needs to be plugged in.
> Oh, and there's a server in here. Keeps it really toasty in this room! :haha:
> 
> I have a laptop. It is not very old (under 2 years...so I suppose in technology terms it's ancient :haha: your 2004 laptop would be a fossil) but the battery is dead and also needs to be plugged in. On my couch while my mother watches Survivor and attempts to draw comments out of me :shrug: STILL!!!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: You gotta give the woman points for persistence :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> A friend of mine posted this on her Facebook :haha:
> 
> Very cute. Have you all seen this already? Am I so behind the times? :haha:

Luna I'm so behind the times I don't even really know what Facebook is :shhh:

Like the Cinderella pics though:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.


This is my current favourite Brit singer and song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJY


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJYClick to expand...

LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling very serene today... have Deuter (massage music) playing. If only someone were massaging me! :haha:
> 
> OH! But I do get two free massages the first week in June! The massage school I went to is doing a pregnancy massage workshop and need preggos to practice on. :dance: I'm excited!!
> 
> Oh you lucky thing you! Do the tables have holes at the belly part as well as holes for your face then?Click to expand...

I had an at-home preggy massage 2 days before DS the elder made his grand entrance and I asked the woman if I could hire the bed :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so here is my 23 week pic, and for B's benefit a couple pics of the crane tree's current home. Sorry it didn't come out so great... I did try. Sorry for the crowded dresser top. :blush:

What a gorgeous Leo-bump!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany!!! You are a talented creature! How on earth did you make that transformation so quickly and yet it looks so professional? It honestly looks like you put it in somewhere and had it done by....I dunno...a toymaker or something. But then again, YOU are our very own turtle toy maker!
> 
> I'm sure Holly will cease her :brat: when she gets to play on that beauteous creation - will it be properly dry for tomorrow do you think?
> 
> Hmmm, I think I might have to hide it from her for tomorrow- the paint will be dry but not hardened and will chip if she rams it into the wall!! My first job when I came back to the UK after my stint in Paris (before returning pretty pronto back to France:haha:) was restoring antique toys, for my Uncle, who deals them. So in the week I mended lots of broken puppets and carved missing wooden Noah's Ark animals and retouched old tin spinning tops etc etc And at the weekends I did Portobello and Covent Garden market with him:thumbup: It was fun. So I guess it's in da bones:shrug:Click to expand...

https://smileys.emoticonsonly.com/emoticons/b/bow_down_wave-967.gifI bow to your genius!!!!!https://www.ls1truck.com/forums/images/smilies/bow28.gif


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so here is my 23 week pic, and for B's benefit a couple pics of the crane tree's current home. Sorry it didn't come out so great... I did try. Sorry for the crowded dresser top. :blush:
> 
> What a gorgeous Leo-bump!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:Click to expand...

:blush: Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJYClick to expand...
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...

I'm skinny:cry: Don't you love me?:sad2: And I'm only skin and bone because that's how da monkeys made me, I can't help it, anymore than other skinny folk can :shrug: But I reckon in the singing world the bigger the better. In my 2nd life, as I said before, I'm going to be a big shelf-bummed Gospel singing Mumma:thumbup: But actually I recently changed that since I can't be bothered with MC's and GD and all- I'm going to be a Jamaican Reggae MAN- just smokin' and makin' music in the sunshinehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fume/0066.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> A friend of mine posted this on her Facebook :haha:
> 
> Very cute. Have you all seen this already? Am I so behind the times? :haha:

:rofl: oh i am SO sharing that!!!


----------



## mummyApril

my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!! I hate tho that every comment I ever hear about her is "the plump singer" or "the curvy songstress"Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol

Which daughter, April?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJYClick to expand...
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm skinny:cry: Don't you love me?:sad2: And I'm only skin and bone because that's how da monkeys made me, I can't help it, anymore than other skinny folk can :shrug: But I reckon in the singing world the bigger the better. In my 2nd life, as I said before, I'm going to be a big shelf-bummed Gospel singing Mumma:thumbup: But actually I recently changed that since I can't be bothered with MC's and GD and all- I'm going to be a Jamaican Reggae MAN- just smokin' and makin' music in the sunshine:flower:Click to expand...

Of course I nuv you my lovely...you are au natural in the slim beauty department but I hate the representation of only thin people being acceptable in the media because much of it is far from natural i.e. eating disorders, drastic starvation plans to stay tiny when we're just not all meant to be that way. We've had similar discussions on here before but I do feel justified in saying that most people's poor self images either start with or are backed up by the images forced down our throats in the media. But let me stress again, I am not bashing naturally slim lovelies like yourself anymore than I'd bash a heavier person. I'm just aware as I'm about to become a mum that the pressure to look a certain way is massive whether you're made that way or not. I'm old and ugly enough now to deal with what's real but my little one may fall foul of the whole awful ordeal of feeling inferior when all I will think is how perfect they are :cry:

Gosh oh my...I'm on my soapbox today eh? :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

*hi lovers!!! how are you? I just got back from the hairdressers. I had a good few inches off as it's so dry and nasty.*

*TRIN *I love Adele too. The line "sometimes it lasts in love, and sometimes it hurts instead always sticks with me, bc as much as I love OH he does both. He's going to be with me always but he DOES cause me pain.

*HOLLY* the brum-brum is amazing! I wouldn't even know what sort of paint to put on something like that. You really missed your calling being santa's little elf in his toy shop didn't you.

*Molly* loooovely bump, I can't believe it. It feels like yesterday you got your first faint lines.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJYClick to expand...
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm skinny:cry: Don't you love me?:sad2: And I'm only skin and bone because that's how da monkeys made me, I can't help it, anymore than other skinny folk can :shrug: But I reckon in the singing world the bigger the better. In my 2nd life, as I said before, I'm going to be a big shelf-bummed Gospel singing Mumma:thumbup: But actually I recently changed that since I can't be bothered with MC's and GD and all- I'm going to be a Jamaican Reggae MAN- just smokin' and makin' music in the sunshinehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fume/0066.gifClick to expand...

Of course I love you my little bean pole lovely. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!! I hate tho that every comment I ever hear about her is "the plump singer" or "the curvy songstress"Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it you're skinny you get 'the wisp of a so-and-so" or the "slip of a thing so-and-so" which isn't much better:shrug: There's alot of skinny prejudice out there too:nope:Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm skinny:cry: Don't you love me?:sad2: And I'm only skin and bone because that's how da monkeys made me, I can't help it, anymore than other skinny folk can :shrug: But I reckon in the singing world the bigger the better. In my 2nd life, as I said before, I'm going to be a big shelf-bummed Gospel singing Mumma:thumbup: But actually I recently changed that since I can't be bothered with MC's and GD and all- I'm going to be a Jamaican Reggae MAN- just smokin' and makin' music in the sunshinehttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fume/0066.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Of COURSE we love you!!!! I take issue with the idea that you're only acceptable if you're skinny. If you're naturally like that or if you are happy, then that's faboo. But if you're not naturally skinny and you're healthy then you should be accepted
> 
> ...my 2c worth :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## Sarachka

omg i have a HILARIOUS photo to show yall, brb


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol

Awwwww April, she's still your baby and will be even when she's 40! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Man down!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ef4dbe42.jpg

OH came home completely wasted last night, puked up in the en suite and then I heard the door open and then it all went quiet. I sat up in bed and this is the sorry sight that met my eyes. He'd been sat on the bathroom floor, opened the door and rolled backwards lol. When I went to get him into bed he literally crawled on his hands and knees into bed. :haha: :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *hi lovers!!! how are you? I just got back from the hairdressers. I had a good few inches off as it's so dry and nasty.*
> 
> *TRIN *I love Adele too. The line "sometimes it lasts in love, and sometimes it hurts instead always sticks with me, bc as much as I love OH he does both. He's going to be with me always but he DOES cause me pain.
> 
> *HOLLY* the brum-brum is amazing! I wouldn't even know what sort of paint to put on something like that. You really missed your calling being santa's little elf in his toy shop didn't you.
> 
> *Molly* loooovely bump, I can't believe it. It feels like yesterday you got your first faint lines.

https://www.balloonees.com/images/balloons/welcome/welcome%20back%20smiley.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> *hi lovers!!! how are you? I just got back from the hairdressers. I had a good few inches off as it's so dry and nasty.*
> 
> *TRIN *I love Adele too. The line "sometimes it lasts in love, and sometimes it hurts instead always sticks with me, bc as much as I love OH he does both. He's going to be with me always but he DOES cause me pain.
> 
> *HOLLY* the brum-brum is amazing! I wouldn't even know what sort of paint to put on something like that. You really missed your calling being santa's little elf in his toy shop didn't you.
> 
> *Molly* loooovely bump, I can't believe it. It feels like yesterday you got your first faint lines.

I know! It's gone by fast and yet is still dragging a bit. :haha: Such a contradiction.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!! I hate tho that every comment I ever hear about her is "the plump singer" or "the curvy songstress"Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it you're skinny you get 'the wisp of a so-and-so" or the "slip of a thing so-and-so" which isn't much better:shrug: There's alot of skinny prejudice out there too:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Sorry :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, boy, Sarachka! I hope he's feeling okay this morning :haha:

I only drank so much that I passed out a few times... though, I might need both hands to count them :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJYClick to expand...
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm skinny:cry: Don't you love me?:sad2: And I'm only skin and bone because that's how da monkeys made me, I can't help it, anymore than other skinny folk can :shrug: But I reckon in the singing world the bigger the better. In my 2nd life, as I said before, I'm going to be a big shelf-bummed Gospel singing Mumma:thumbup: But actually I recently changed that since I can't be bothered with MC's and GD and all- I'm going to be a Jamaican Reggae MAN- just smokin' and makin' music in the sunshine:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I nuv you my lovely...you are au natural in the slim beauty department but I hate the representation of only thin people being acceptable in the media because much of it is far from natural i.e. eating disorders, drastic starvation plans to stay tiny when we're just not all meant to be that way. We've had simialr discussions on here before but I do feel justified in saying that most people's poor self images either start with or are backed up by the images forced down our throats in the media. But let me stress again, I am not bashing naturally slim lovelies like yourself anymore than I'd bash a heavier person. I'm just aware as I'm about to become a mum that the pressure to look a certain way is massive whether you're made that way or not. I'm old and ugly enough now to deal with what's real but my little one may fall foul of the whole awful ordeal of feeling inferior when all I will think is how perfect they are :cry:
> 
> Gosh oh my...I'm on my soapbox today eh? :blush:Click to expand...

I know my love, I was only teasing you, :tease: and being a bit of a Devil's advocate:devil: (as well as one of Santa's helpers:haha:) Yes I think we had this discussion when Crunch's friend took it upon herself to tell Crunch what size her boobs were:dohh: And I said that I've never ever said to someone 'oh you've put on weight' but people don't hesitate to tell me I've lost it! :fool: When actually I never have, they've just forgotten what I'm like!But I wouldn't listen to a sausage of what the media says, they talk so much shit. I'm sure very few slim people are slim due to eating disorders. I know lots of slim people and there's nothing sinister behind their proportions:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Tarqin has been crying on the floor in a collapsed heap of misery. I finally got the problem out of him "My penis just won't go down! I wee and then I wee and still it won't go down!" All the while contorting it and fiddling like crazy :rofl:

I convinced him to leave it alone and it would eventually calm down :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Which daughter, April?Click to expand...

Angel :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

LOL Trin man I dread that sort of convo with sons


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!! I hate tho that every comment I ever hear about her is "the plump singer" or "the curvy songstress"Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it you're skinny you get 'the wisp of a so-and-so" or the "slip of a thing so-and-so" which isn't much better:shrug: There's alot of skinny prejudice out there too:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Sorry :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be sorry for me personally, I may be skinny but my ego is fatter than ten fat geese that have been fattened up for Christmas:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, boy, Sarachka! I hope he's feeling okay this morning :haha:
> 
> I only drank so much that I passed out a few times... though, I might need both hands to count them :haha:

:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

TRIN! OMG. Silly little Tarq :haha:

How old is Tarquin? I forget. I dread this sort of thing, too, Sarachka!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Awwwww April, she's still your baby and will be even when she's 40! :hugs:Click to expand...

i know :) number 1 in my tum she was, i just couldnt hold back the sobbing and she came up to me after and said you dont have to cry mum im not a baby! i said i know thats why im crying! and asked her kindly to stop growing up which she just gave me the Angel hand on hip look lol x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!! I hate tho that every comment I ever hear about her is "the plump singer" or "the curvy songstress"Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it you're skinny you get 'the wisp of a so-and-so" or the "slip of a thing so-and-so" which isn't much better:shrug: There's alot of skinny prejudice out there too:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand what you're saying B and also if I've ever said anything similar to your examples above and it's hurt your feelings, I am truly very sorry. That would NEVER be my intention. I think only good things about your looks and lifestyle and am generally rather envious of you as I know I've said before. I mean that most sincerely.
> 
> It's funny though because I know if I straw polled 100 women of all different shapes and sizes and asked if they would prefer to be called "a skinny such and such" or " a fat so and so" I reckon I know which one would get the most votes. I appreciate that neither is flattering BUT being perceived as fat is taboo...but media wise, the thinner the better :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Tarqin has been crying on the floor in a collapsed heap of misery. I finally got the problem out of him "My penis just won't go down! I wee and then I wee and still it won't go down!" All the while contorting it and fiddling like crazy :rofl:
> 
> I convinced him to leave it alone and it would eventually calm down :haha:

Oh my word! :rofl: Poor Tarq! :rofl: :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Tarqin has been crying on the floor in a collapsed heap of misery. I finally got the problem out of him "My penis just won't go down! I wee and then I wee and still it won't go down!" All the while contorting it and fiddling like crazy :rofl:
> 
> I convinced him to leave it alone and it would eventually calm down :haha:

ahh poor little man! haha o god i am not dealing with little boys penis'! they scare me! hahahaha


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Man down!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ef4dbe42.jpg
> 
> OH came home completely wasted last night, puked up in the en suite and then I heard the door open and then it all went quiet. I sat up in bed and this is the sorry sight that met my eyes. He'd been sat on the bathroom floor, opened the door and rolled backwards lol. When I went to get him into bed he literally crawled on his hands and knees into bed. :haha: :wacko:

Ahahahahha! He's definitely out for the count!!!!! Must have been a good night! Oh I bet he suffered big time though :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

I whipped up another baby item!!

I'm not sure what you call this, but I found the 'pattern' here. However, it was being a major pain to print out the pattern and instructions, so I just free handed it and made it myself!

I will need to make the shoulder 'fold over' part longer in the future, but it turned out pretty well! I did the whole thing on my serger (overlocker) except for the hem! So it was really quick. Took me like 20 minutes. :dance:

I made it from a shirt DH no longer wears. I've got a whole box of clothes we don't wear that I can use for fabric, so I didn't have to break into any of my purchased fabric for this. 

Oh, and it's boy color, but that's because I needed it long and DH's shirt worked better. Besides, if Baby is a girl, who cares if she wears it around the house?? :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1684.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TRIN! OMG. Silly little Tarq :haha:
> 
> How old is Tarquin? I forget. I dread this sort of thing, too, Sarachka!

he's 4


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Tarqin has been crying on the floor in a collapsed heap of misery. I finally got the problem out of him "My penis just won't go down! I wee and then I wee and still it won't go down!" All the while contorting it and fiddling like crazy :rofl:
> 
> I convinced him to leave it alone and it would eventually calm down :haha:

:rofl: Oh my....if I'm indeed having a boy, then I have scenarios like this to look forward to :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Well done Luna! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Which daughter, April?Click to expand...
> 
> Angel :cry:Click to expand...

Angel is 10 right? Same age as my DSS the younger? Dss is really pre-ado at the moment, sad moments, happy moments, the odd sulky response, and he calls friends :telephone:To arrange ping pong and stuff. It's good April, but I can say that because I'm only their stepmum, I'm sure I'll cry too the day Holly starts organising a life independently of her dear mummy:cry::cry::cry: Oh dear what a horrible thought. NO! Hollinka you MUST forever come and cuddle me with monkey and your blanket and your milky bottle:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie

Do you really? You must have been brought up all touchy feely..I wasn't really. I fully intend to bring my LO up to be cuddlesome :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! OMG. Silly little Tarq :haha:
> 
> How old is Tarquin? I forget. I dread this sort of thing, too, Sarachka!
> 
> he's 4Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbup:

Is he better, now? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I whipped up another baby item!!
> 
> I'm not sure what you call this, but I found the 'pattern' here. However, it was being a major pain to print out the pattern and instructions, so I just free handed it and made it myself!
> 
> I will need to make the shoulder 'fold over' part longer in the future, but it turned out pretty well! I did the whole thing on my serger (overlocker) except for the hem! So it was really quick. Took me like 20 minutes. :dance:
> 
> I made it from a shirt DH no longer wears. I've got a whole box of clothes we don't wear that I can use for fabric, so I didn't have to break into any of my purchased fabric for this.
> 
> Oh, and it's boy color, but that's because I needed it long and DH's shirt worked better. Besides, if Baby is a girl, who cares if she wears it around the house?? :D

Clever girl! I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie
> 
> Do you really? You must have been brought up all touchy feely..I wasn't really. I fully intend to bring my LO up to be cuddlesome :hugs:Click to expand...

Me, too! Yay for cuddlesome! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *hi lovers!!! how are you? I just got back from the hairdressers. I had a good few inches off as it's so dry and nasty.*
> 
> *TRIN *I love Adele too. The line "sometimes it lasts in love, and sometimes it hurts instead always sticks with me, bc as much as I love OH he does both. He's going to be with me always but he DOES cause me pain.
> 
> *HOLLY* the brum-brum is amazing! I wouldn't even know what sort of paint to put on something like that. You really missed your calling being santa's little elf in his toy shop didn't you.
> 
> *Molly* loooovely bump, I can't believe it. It feels like yesterday you got your first faint lines.
> 
> https://www.balloonees.com/images/balloons/welcome/welcome%20back%20smiley.jpgClick to expand...

This is a really random 'quote' post by Trin:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

yeah I was brought up with loads of hugs and cuddles and still sit my mumsie on my knee now to give her a hug.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Which daughter, April?Click to expand...
> 
> Angel :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel is 10 right? Same age as my DSS the younger? Dss is really pre-ado at the moment, sad moments, happy moments, the odd sulky response, and he calls friends :telephone:To arrange ping pong and stuff. It's good April, but I can say that because I'm only their stepmum, I'm sure I'll cry too the day Holly starts organising a life independently of her dear mummy:cry::cry::cry: Oh dear what a horrible thought. NO! Hollinka you MUST forever come and cuddle me with monkey and your blanket and your milky bottle:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ch'ien is 10 and talk about mood swings!!! I can't keep up. He has been so tearful lately. Last night he was still awake at 11pm because he was too anxious/excited about his school outing today and eventually slept on our bedroom floor. Then he came back from the outing today trying not to cry because it was disappointing, he tripped over a pole on the obstacle course and was swung into a tree :nope: I feel bad for him. And when we were having a thing over test schedules he said "It's not like I'm going to cry!" (when he was). Breaks my heart :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> yeah I was brought up with loads of hugs and cuddles and still sit my mumsie on my knee now to give her a hug.

That's a lovely thing. A healthy thing in my opinion. I can often be brought to tears with seeing a mum and daughter/son together in adulthood who have a relationship like that. I want that for me and my LO.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! OMG. Silly little Tarq :haha:
> 
> How old is Tarquin? I forget. I dread this sort of thing, too, Sarachka!
> 
> he's 4Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Is he better, now? :haha:Click to expand...

He's all better and fast a sleep now :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Which daughter, April?Click to expand...
> 
> Angel :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel is 10 right? Same age as my DSS the younger? Dss is really pre-ado at the moment, sad moments, happy moments, the odd sulky response, and he calls friends :telephone:To arrange ping pong and stuff. It's good April, but I can say that because I'm only their stepmum, I'm sure I'll cry too the day Holly starts organising a life independently of her dear mummy:cry::cry::cry: Oh dear what a horrible thought. NO! Hollinka you MUST forever come and cuddle me with monkey and your blanket and your milky bottle:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ch'ien is 10 and talk about mood swings!!! I can't keep up. He has been so tearful lately. Last night he was still awake at 11pm because he was too anxious/excited about his school outing today and eventually slept on our bedroom floor. Then he came back from the outing today trying not to cry because it was disappointing, he tripped over a pole on the obstacle course and was swung into a tree :nope: I feel bad for him. And when we were having a thing over test schedules he said "It's not like I'm going to cry!" (when he was). Breaks my heart :cry:Click to expand...

Aww, maybe he's just going to be a very sensitive soul? That will go well alongside Toine the theatre luvvy :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> yeah I was brought up with loads of hugs and cuddles and still sit my mumsie on my knee now to give her a hug.
> 
> That's a lovely thing. A healthy thing in my opinion. I can often be brought to tears with seeing a mum and daughter/son together in adulthood who have a relationship like that. I want that for me and my LO.Click to expand...

My boys are very touchy feely and hug all the time. Ch'ien still cuddles in bed with me or on the couch (but I wouldn't dare mention it in front of his rugby team :haha:)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Which daughter, April?Click to expand...
> 
> Angel :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel is 10 right? Same age as my DSS the younger? Dss is really pre-ado at the moment, sad moments, happy moments, the odd sulky response, and he calls friends :telephone:To arrange ping pong and stuff. It's good April, but I can say that because I'm only their stepmum, I'm sure I'll cry too the day Holly starts organising a life independently of her dear mummy:cry::cry::cry: Oh dear what a horrible thought. NO! Hollinka you MUST forever come and cuddle me with monkey and your blanket and your milky bottle:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

she will be 10 in December, i know its good, i was really excited for her but just hearing her little voice saying 'hello can i speak to Layla please' just got me! i was like i remember doing that! lol! ohh you have lots and lots of time before Holly does that! :hugs: xx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *hi lovers!!! how are you? I just got back from the hairdressers. I had a good few inches off as it's so dry and nasty.*
> 
> *TRIN *I love Adele too. The line "sometimes it lasts in love, and sometimes it hurts instead always sticks with me, bc as much as I love OH he does both. He's going to be with me always but he DOES cause me pain.
> 
> *HOLLY* the brum-brum is amazing! I wouldn't even know what sort of paint to put on something like that. You really missed your calling being santa's little elf in his toy shop didn't you.
> 
> *Molly* loooovely bump, I can't believe it. It feels like yesterday you got your first faint lines.
> 
> https://www.balloonees.com/images/balloons/welcome/welcome%20back%20smiley.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> This is a really random 'quote' post by Trin:haha:Click to expand...

Hey! Don't mock my quote posting!!! :sulk: she's been awol for ages! (Or maybe I've just missed her :shrug:)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie
> 
> Do you really? You must have been brought up all touchy feely..I wasn't really. I fully intend to bring my LO up to be cuddlesome :hugs:Click to expand...

aw id love to have cuddles with my mum, but were more like friends closest we get is a friendly peck on the cheek when we meet up! 
but i have my dad who gives me cuddles especially when i need them :)
i make sure i snuggle my girls they sometimes get annoyed with me haha but i want them to hug me when they are teenagers and when they turn 40 etc :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Which daughter, April?Click to expand...
> 
> Angel :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel is 10 right? Same age as my DSS the younger? Dss is really pre-ado at the moment, sad moments, happy moments, the odd sulky response, and he calls friends :telephone:To arrange ping pong and stuff. It's good April, but I can say that because I'm only their stepmum, I'm sure I'll cry too the day Holly starts organising a life independently of her dear mummy:cry::cry::cry: Oh dear what a horrible thought. NO! Hollinka you MUST forever come and cuddle me with monkey and your blanket and your milky bottle:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ch'ien is 10 and talk about mood swings!!! I can't keep up. He has been so tearful lately. Last night he was still awake at 11pm because he was too anxious/excited about his school outing today and eventually slept on our bedroom floor. Then he came back from the outing today trying not to cry because it was disappointing, he tripped over a pole on the obstacle course and was swung into a tree :nope: I feel bad for him. And when we were having a thing over test schedules he said "It's not like I'm going to cry!" (when he was). Breaks my heart :cry:Click to expand...

aw i know exactly how you feel they are growing up! iv been saying to my dad (because of Angels mood swings) for a few months now its hormones, he was adamant that it wasnt hormones and it was probably her father, but alas he came over the other day and said i think her hormones are here lol! its like im looking at myself sometimes, treading on eggshells with the tears, etc, i hope Ch'ien sleeps better tonight they do worry a lot more at this age! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly!!!!

Why on earth didn't you tell us you were on UK TV this morning?? :winkwink: :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!! I hate tho that every comment I ever hear about her is "the plump singer" or "the curvy songstress"Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it you're skinny you get 'the wisp of a so-and-so" or the "slip of a thing so-and-so" which isn't much better:shrug: There's alot of skinny prejudice out there too:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand what you're saying B and also if I've ever said anything similar to your examples above and it's hurt your feelings, I am truly very sorry. That would NEVER be my intention. I think only good things about your looks and lifestyle and am generally rather envious of you as I know I've said before. I mean that most sincerely.
> 
> It's funny though because I know if I straw polled 100 women of all different shapes and sizes and asked if they would prefer to be called "a skinny such and such" or " a fat so and so" I reckon I know which one would get the most votes. I appreciate that neither is flattering BUT being perceived as fat is taboo...but media wise, the thinner the better :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Do.Not.Apologise! As I said I just like to :tease: at times. Skinny=Fat, as Black=White and Gay=Straight and Rich=Poor etc etc in terms of basic human respect :shrug: We're back to where we were this morning I think:wacko: I'm not a believer, but if push came to shove then I believe more of what The Church says than what The Media says:flower:
> 
> I nuv you Kit, and I know you'd never set out to hurt me, and nor me you:hugs: See me more as a "SKINNY RIGHTS" Campaigner:haha: Mind you, your ticker did call you fatso the other day:haha: Naughty media influenced ticker:growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie
> 
> Do you really? You must have been brought up all touchy feely..I wasn't really. I fully intend to bring my LO up to be cuddlesome :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> aw id love to have cuddles with my mum, but were more like friends closest we get is a friendly peck on the cheek when we meet up!
> but i have my dad who gives me cuddles especially when i need them :)
> i make sure i snuggle my girls they sometimes get annoyed with me haha but i want them to hug me when they are teenagers and when they turn 40 etc :)Click to expand...

Me too April :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Molly!!!!
> 
> Why on earth didn't you tell us you were on UK TV this morning?? :winkwink: :shock:
> 
> View attachment 204929

:haha: :haha: :haha: this made me LOL!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Molly!!!!
> 
> Why on earth didn't you tell us you were on UK TV this morning?? :winkwink: :shock:
> 
> View attachment 204929

That's not Molly *Kit*, that's me:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

right im going to relax in the bath but i shall be back :)


----------



## Sarachka

hey yall this is my friends baby, can you just click to vote him a '10' it will take 1 second, thanks!

https://www.wabb.com/BabyPaloozaShowcase/View.aspx?ID=217917


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> right im going to relax in the bath but i shall be back :)

Ooo enjoy! I may do the same instead of my shower :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> yeah I was brought up with loads of hugs and cuddles and still sit my mumsie on my knee now to give her a hug.

Me too! Cuddly wuddly in my family:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> hey yall this is my friends baby, can you just click to vote him a '10' it will take 1 second, thanks!
> 
> https://www.wabb.com/BabyPaloozaShowcase/View.aspx?ID=217917

Done :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Voted.

I am feeling so BLAH! today :(! Think I might go for a bath and lay there and mull over a few things!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> hey yall this is my friends baby, can you just click to vote him a '10' it will take 1 second, thanks!
> 
> https://www.wabb.com/BabyPaloozaShowcase/View.aspx?ID=217917

Done :thumbup:

I was really craving Horlicks. Haven't had it for years and years and so I had a BIG glass and now I feel :sick: Think my liver is upset about my painkillers :nope:

Anyway, DH is home so I'd better be off
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> hey yall this is my friends baby, can you just click to vote him a '10' it will take 1 second, thanks!
> 
> https://www.wabb.com/BabyPaloozaShowcase/View.aspx?ID=217917
> 
> Done :thumbup:
> 
> I was really craving Horlicks. Haven't had it for years and years and so I had a BIG glass and now I feel :sick: Think my liver is upset about my painkillers :nope:
> 
> Anyway, DH is home so I'd better be off
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Night Trin - enjoy the rest of your evening :hugs: Hope you feel better.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Which daughter, April?Click to expand...
> 
> Angel :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel is 10 right? Same age as my DSS the younger? Dss is really pre-ado at the moment, sad moments, happy moments, the odd sulky response, and he calls friends :telephone:To arrange ping pong and stuff. It's good April, but I can say that because I'm only their stepmum, I'm sure I'll cry too the day Holly starts organising a life independently of her dear mummy:cry::cry::cry: Oh dear what a horrible thought. NO! Hollinka you MUST forever come and cuddle me with monkey and your blanket and your milky bottle:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ch'ien is 10 and talk about mood swings!!! I can't keep up. He has been so tearful lately. Last night he was still awake at 11pm because he was too anxious/excited about his school outing today and eventually slept on our bedroom floor. Then he came back from the outing today trying not to cry because it was disappointing, he tripped over a pole on the obstacle course and was swung into a tree :nope: I feel bad for him. And when we were having a thing over test schedules he said "It's not like I'm going to cry!" (when he was). Breaks my heart :cry:Click to expand...

This is so like DSS the younger at the moment! I've been reassuring DH that it's just an 'age' thing and not a 'divorce' thing, by golly we went through it with DSS the elder when he was 10/11yrs old:wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Night, night Trin! Sleep well! :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> hey yall this is my friends baby, can you just click to vote him a '10' it will take 1 second, thanks!
> 
> https://www.wabb.com/BabyPaloozaShowcase/View.aspx?ID=217917
> 
> Done :thumbup:
> 
> I was really craving Horlicks. Haven't had it for years and years and so I had a BIG glass and now I feel :sick: Think my liver is upset about my painkillers :nope:
> 
> Anyway, DH is home so I'd better be off
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I'm going to have a Crunchie Horlicks soon too:thumbup: night Trin, sleep tight:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my daughter just made her first friend phonecall and made me cry! shes growing up and i dont like it not at all :( it was funny before i cried because she was so nervous she was giggling and then after i laughed i started crying, one emotional mummy lol
> 
> Which daughter, April?Click to expand...
> 
> Angel :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel is 10 right? Same age as my DSS the younger? Dss is really pre-ado at the moment, sad moments, happy moments, the odd sulky response, and he calls friends :telephone:To arrange ping pong and stuff. It's good April, but I can say that because I'm only their stepmum, I'm sure I'll cry too the day Holly starts organising a life independently of her dear mummy:cry::cry::cry: Oh dear what a horrible thought. NO! Hollinka you MUST forever come and cuddle me with monkey and your blanket and your milky bottle:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> she will be 10 in December, i know its good, i was really excited for her but just hearing her little voice saying 'hello can i speak to Layla please' just got me! i was like i remember doing that! lol! ohh you have lots and lots of time before Holly does that! :hugs: xxClick to expand...

yeah i've got potty training first:shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *hi lovers!!! how are you? I just got back from the hairdressers. I had a good few inches off as it's so dry and nasty.*
> 
> *TRIN *I love Adele too. The line "sometimes it lasts in love, and sometimes it hurts instead always sticks with me, bc as much as I love OH he does both. He's going to be with me always but he DOES cause me pain.
> 
> *HOLLY* the brum-brum is amazing! I wouldn't even know what sort of paint to put on something like that. You really missed your calling being santa's little elf in his toy shop didn't you.
> 
> *Molly* loooovely bump, I can't believe it. It feels like yesterday you got your first faint lines.
> 
> https://www.balloonees.com/images/balloons/welcome/welcome%20back%20smiley.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> This is a really random 'quote' post by Trin:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! Don't mock my quote posting!!! :sulk: she's been awol for ages! (Or maybe I've just missed her :shrug:)Click to expand...

She's elusive, is the Sarachka. Get to bed. I'm off now :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Luna* that's a cutesie body you whipped up:thumbup: My patterns arrived today, for my 'toddler seperates' and the dress for me:happydance: Need to go get some fabricolos next week...XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LunaLady

I hate that I had to do this just now... but I had to turn the heater on! It was 63.5*F (17.5*C) INSIDE the house. The sun is shining a bit, but obviously it's no where near summer here! It can come any time!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> *Luna* that's a cutesie body you whipped up:thumbup: My patterns arrived today, for my 'toddler seperates' and the dress for me:happydance: Need to go get some fabricolos next week...XXXXXXXXXXXX

YAAAAY!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to see what you make!! You're such an inspiration to me :D

Oh, I have a sewing machine question for you my creative genius friend...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie

Just as well judging by the state of your OH:rofl: That must have been one Chechen hangover:wacko:

Huggles to you :hugs: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX PS Nearly finished blanket:thumbup:

Night Night all:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin and Holly. Sleep well. :sleep:

Kit- Sorry, but B's right, that's her not me! I would never whip my jollies out so proudly and carefree! :smug: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I think that my shirt would be better if it was pulled tight all the time... it makes me look a lot bigger otherwise. :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, you could add a ruching up the side? Tis very easy :)
Here's a tutorial:
https://homemadebyjill.blogspot.com/2010/03/big-tee-to-maternity-tee-refashion.html


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for the link Luna. :) 

Wow... the thread has gone quiet...


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie and Crunchie... as I see you here... I need your addresses too.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie
> 
> Just as well judging by the state of your OH:rofl: That must have been one Chechen hangover:wacko:
> 
> Huggles to you :hugs: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX PS Nearly finished blanket:thumbup:
> 
> Night Night all:kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Night night lovely..sleep tightly :hugs::sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight Trin and Holly. Sleep well. :sleep:
> 
> Kit- Sorry, but B's right, that's her not me! I would never whip my jollies out so proudly and carefree! :smug: :haha:

So sorry - my mistake :winkwink:

How ridiculous were those things though?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Trin and Holly. Sleep well. :sleep:
> 
> Kit- Sorry, but B's right, that's her not me! I would never whip my jollies out so proudly and carefree! :smug: :haha:
> 
> So sorry - my mistake :winkwink:
> 
> How ridiculous were those things though?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Completely! I mean... has the woman not heard of breast reduction surgery?? My word! And even still... what do you think her BMI was??


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think that my shirt would be better if it was pulled tight all the time... it makes me look a lot bigger otherwise. :nope:

Nah, you look luverly to me :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

My OH's father stopped by... unannounced... again. Ugh. :dohh: He knows I hate it but still does it! I need to put a sign on the door that reads, "Do you have an appointment? No? Then leave." :grr: Maybe I'm a bit more sour because the first thing he said when I opened the door was, "Wow, you really are pregnant aren't you?" What the hell man?!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think that my shirt would be better if it was pulled tight all the time... it makes me look a lot bigger otherwise. :nope:
> 
> Nah, you look luverly to me :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww... you've got the sweetest of the sweet genes I think. :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"

oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?


----------



## mummyApril

my OH looks at me and says 'cor you look well pregnant', my response everytime is thats because i am 'well pregnant' it does grind on me sometimes lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Trin and Holly. Sleep well. :sleep:
> 
> Kit- Sorry, but B's right, that's her not me! I would never whip my jollies out so proudly and carefree! :smug: :haha:
> 
> So sorry - my mistake :winkwink:
> 
> How ridiculous were those things though?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Completely! I mean... has the woman not heard of breast reduction surgery?? My word! And even still... what do you think her BMI was??Click to expand...

Hey worse still...she had them made to be that size. She went from a D cup to 164XXX whatever that is! Each of her boobs weighs 26lbs :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...

Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"

Heheheh! :haha: You made me laugh out loud. Yes - it twas a bit steamy for watching with mom. LOL!



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Trin and Holly. Sleep well. :sleep:
> 
> Kit- Sorry, but B's right, that's her not me! I would never whip my jollies out so proudly and carefree! :smug: :haha:
> 
> So sorry - my mistake :winkwink:
> 
> How ridiculous were those things though?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Completely! I mean... has the woman not heard of breast reduction surgery?? My word! And even still... what do you think her BMI was??Click to expand...
> 
> Hey worse still...she had them made to be that size. She went from a D cup to 164XXX whatever that is! Each of her boobs weighs 26lbs :shock:Click to expand...

GEEZ! I thought mine were big/heavy. I wonder why she feels she needs those? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my OH looks at me and says 'cor you look well pregnant', my response everytime is thats because i am 'well pregnant' it does grind on me sometimes lol x

My OH has said a few similar comments but I have to admit, the transformation from week 28's hardly anything till now is quite startling! My reflection really catches me by surprise sometimes :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:

I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Trin and Holly. Sleep well. :sleep:
> 
> Kit- Sorry, but B's right, that's her not me! I would never whip my jollies out so proudly and carefree! :smug: :haha:
> 
> So sorry - my mistake :winkwink:
> 
> How ridiculous were those things though?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Completely! I mean... has the woman not heard of breast reduction surgery?? My word! And even still... what do you think her BMI was??Click to expand...
> 
> Hey worse still...she had them made to be that size. She went from a D cup to 164XXX whatever that is! Each of her boobs weighs 26lbs :shock:Click to expand...

Crying out for all the wrong attention... that's just mad!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH looks at me and says 'cor you look well pregnant', my response everytime is thats because i am 'well pregnant' it does grind on me sometimes lol x
> 
> My OH has said a few similar comments but I have to admit, the transformation from week 28's hardly anything till now is quite startling! My reflection really catches me by surprise sometimes :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I just got a visual of you walking past a mirror, jumping and letting out a yelp of fear cause you caught your reflection out of the corner of your eye and didn't recognize it. :rofl:

Kit- *yelp*
Mr. Kit- "What is it? What's wrong?"
Kit- "Oh nothing, I just sneaked up on myself again." :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:

Ooo be careful Miss Luna...remember wishing for the voms?? :winkwink:

You will very soon have your loverly bump :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

i think il have to watch it!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:
> 
> Ooo be careful Miss Luna...remember wishing for the voms?? :winkwink:
> 
> You will very soon have your loverly bump :thumbup:Click to expand...

You're quite right, Kit!!!! I take it back. I'll be fine without a bump. I looked half-way pregnant before even becoming so :haha: Perhaps my 'pooch' will just become baby bump. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:

Oh it'll come my lovely. :hugs: And I can't wait! Oh hey KIT... any new bump pics?? I feel a little silly posting every week but I take one every week (OH likes it :) ) so I figured I'd always ask you all...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH looks at me and says 'cor you look well pregnant', my response everytime is thats because i am 'well pregnant' it does grind on me sometimes lol x
> 
> My OH has said a few similar comments but I have to admit, the transformation from week 28's hardly anything till now is quite startling! My reflection really catches me by surprise sometimes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I just got a visual of you walking past a mirror, jumping and letting out a yelp of fear cause you caught your reflection out of the corner of your eye and didn't recognize it. :rofl:
> 
> Kit- *yelp*
> Mr. Kit- "What is it? What's wrong?"
> Kit- "Oh nothing, I just sneaked up on myself again." :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

You're not far off the truth there Molly!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:
> 
> Ooo be careful Miss Luna...remember wishing for the voms?? :winkwink:
> 
> You will very soon have your loverly bump :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: Too right!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i think il have to watch it!Click to expand...

As you should, I think it is worth watching. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH looks at me and says 'cor you look well pregnant', my response everytime is thats because i am 'well pregnant' it does grind on me sometimes lol x
> 
> My OH has said a few similar comments but I have to admit, the transformation from week 28's hardly anything till now is quite startling! My reflection really catches me by surprise sometimes :haha:Click to expand...

haha it catches me by suprise sometimes too! Angel commented just before i got in the bath with 'wow youre really getting fat now' lol


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH looks at me and says 'cor you look well pregnant', my response everytime is thats because i am 'well pregnant' it does grind on me sometimes lol x
> 
> My OH has said a few similar comments but I have to admit, the transformation from week 28's hardly anything till now is quite startling! My reflection really catches me by surprise sometimes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I just got a visual of you walking past a mirror, jumping and letting out a yelp of fear cause you caught your reflection out of the corner of your eye and didn't recognize it. :rofl:
> 
> Kit- *yelp*
> Mr. Kit- "What is it? What's wrong?"
> Kit- "Oh nothing, I just sneaked up on myself again." :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i think il have to watch it!Click to expand...

I thought it was a good movie overall, but once I started thinking about it too deeply, then I became disappointed - because like Molly I wanted more information. I'm a sick puppy and do enjoy seeing people be mental (I used to watch WAY too many reality TV shows on mental people: Obsessed (about OCD), Hoarders, Intervention and the like) and I just get really curious about the body/brain/biology/chemistry behind it all. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my OH looks at me and says 'cor you look well pregnant', my response everytime is thats because i am 'well pregnant' it does grind on me sometimes lol x
> 
> My OH has said a few similar comments but I have to admit, the transformation from week 28's hardly anything till now is quite startling! My reflection really catches me by surprise sometimes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I just got a visual of you walking past a mirror, jumping and letting out a yelp of fear cause you caught your reflection out of the corner of your eye and didn't recognize it. :rofl:
> 
> Kit- *yelp*
> Mr. Kit- "What is it? What's wrong?"
> Kit- "Oh nothing, I just sneaked up on myself again." :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You're not far off the truth there Molly!Click to expand...

And now that really made me laugh! :rofl: My oldest looked over from playing dress up and said, "What Mommy? Did your friend say something funny again?" :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:
> 
> Oh it'll come my lovely. :hugs: And I can't wait! Oh hey KIT... any new bump pics?? I feel a little silly posting every week but I take one every week (OH likes it :) ) so I figured I'd always ask you all...Click to expand...

I'll sort a new pic out this weekend and post - I think I'm HUGE but you girls always say I'm not, so we'll see :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i think il have to watch it!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a good movie overall, but once I started thinking about it too deeply, then I became disappointed - because like Molly I wanted more information. I'm a sick puppy and do enjoy seeing people be mental (I used to watch WAY too many reality TV shows on mental people: Obsessed (about OCD), Hoarders, Intervention and the like) and I just get really curious about the body/brain/biology/chemistry behind it all. :shrug:Click to expand...

Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:
> 
> Oh it'll come my lovely. :hugs: And I can't wait! Oh hey KIT... any new bump pics?? I feel a little silly posting every week but I take one every week (OH likes it :) ) so I figured I'd always ask you all...Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sort a new pic out this weekend and post - I think I'm HUGE but you girls always say I'm not, so we'll see :shrug:Click to expand...

So we will. :hugs:

....Getting sleepy yet?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i think il have to watch it!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a good movie overall, but once I started thinking about it too deeply, then I became disappointed - because like Molly I wanted more information. I'm a sick puppy and do enjoy seeing people be mental (I used to watch WAY too many reality TV shows on mental people: Obsessed (about OCD), Hoarders, Intervention and the like) and I just get really curious about the body/brain/biology/chemistry behind it all. :shrug:Click to expand...

have you seen girl interrupted? thats a good mental film one of my faves :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:
> 
> Oh it'll come my lovely. :hugs: And I can't wait! Oh hey KIT... any new bump pics?? I feel a little silly posting every week but I take one every week (OH likes it :) ) so I figured I'd always ask you all...Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sort a new pic out this weekend and post - I think I'm HUGE but you girls always say I'm not, so we'll see :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So we will. :hugs:
> 
> ....Getting sleepy yet?Click to expand...

Yes "mom" :haha: Alas bebe is not! He/she is doing tumble turns tonight :wacko: Hot shower it is instead of hot bath as I've no patience to wait for the bath now :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

im gettin really tired but OH is playing the x box so i have to kick him off that first or at least try to :/


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:
> 
> Oh it'll come my lovely. :hugs: And I can't wait! Oh hey KIT... any new bump pics?? I feel a little silly posting every week but I take one every week (OH likes it :) ) so I figured I'd always ask you all...Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sort a new pic out this weekend and post - I think I'm HUGE but you girls always say I'm not, so we'll see :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So we will. :hugs:
> 
> ....Getting sleepy yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes "mom" :haha: Alas bebe is not! He/she is doing tumble turns tonight :wacko: Hot shower it is instead of hot bath as I've no patience to wait for the bath now :dohh:Click to expand...

OH ran my bath while i was on here lol


----------



## mummyApril

i posted a bump pic last week i havent gotten any bigger i dont think


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I still don't look any different; no baby bump :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait until I have one like you girls! :dance:
> 
> Oh it'll come my lovely. :hugs: And I can't wait! Oh hey KIT... any new bump pics?? I feel a little silly posting every week but I take one every week (OH likes it :) ) so I figured I'd always ask you all...Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sort a new pic out this weekend and post - I think I'm HUGE but you girls always say I'm not, so we'll see :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So we will. :hugs:
> 
> ....Getting sleepy yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes "mom" :haha: Alas bebe is not! He/she is doing tumble turns tonight :wacko: Hot shower it is instead of hot bath as I've no patience to wait for the bath now :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: I do sound rather mommy-ish don't I? I don't mean too. I promise. :flower: Leo kept me up the other night with his belly dancing (get it... belly dancing? :haha:). Hope the shower works out for her/him/you.


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, night night lovely peeps, I'll "see" you tomorrow :flower:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok, night night lovely peeps, I'll "see" you tomorrow :flower:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

Goodnight Kit 'n Bump. :hugs: Oh and Percival. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I think I would like some soup. :munch: Too bad we are out of bakery bread. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Have you seen The Cove?


----------



## mummyApril

I am also off to bed now terrible heartburn all evening as I had pizza hut earlier sigh! Night all xx


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> I am also off to bed now terrible heartburn all evening as I had pizza hut earlier sigh! Night all xx

I hope you find some relief from the heart burn lovey. Sleep well... Sir James Bump too! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i think il have to watch it!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a good movie overall, but once I started thinking about it too deeply, then I became disappointed - because like Molly I wanted more information. I'm a sick puppy and do enjoy seeing people be mental (I used to watch WAY too many reality TV shows on mental people: Obsessed (about OCD), Hoarders, Intervention and the like) and I just get really curious about the body/brain/biology/chemistry behind it all. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> have you seen girl interrupted? thats a good mental film one of my faves :)Click to expand...

Sure have!! I first saw it for the first time when I was in junior high and I was a bit obsessed with it... I watched it every day for about two weeks :blush: I loved Angelina Jolie!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Have you seen The Cove?

Yes! What a sad, sad movie. It made me have some serious hate for those people. Dolphins are just such lovely and innocent creatures (all creatures are innocent - but dolphins are not ferocious, so they cannot fight back as a shark or whatever could) and to be abused in such a way was so heartbreaking to me. I felt a bit of contempt for the Japanese after watching that, but the US isn't much better in terms of morals and values. :shrug:

And the fact that they were feeding their school children severely mercury ridden dolphin meat... gah!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Newb....remind me what your DH does for a living?? I want to say fireman but I might just be making that up :haha::wacko:

Close, he's a police officer. Good guess tho :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Good morning turtletonia!
I have just skimmed through to catch up!!
A little Lissy update....I am off to hospital this morning to get my back and pelvis brace fitted, so I will soon look like a 1950's sick kid!! 
I went to the dr yesterday and it would appear that the manipulating the physio did has trapped my sciatica nerve....my back is a lovely pale shade of baby blue, which is ironic as I'm having a girl :)
So I am no longer allowed to work,drive, walk more than a couple metres at a time etc....So I figure now is the time to (attempt) to get craft-y!
Also I have now got gifts for most of you, but do not have all addresses, so please send them as otherwise I will be left with the most random things that will likely not make sense to people outside of this page :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Good morning turtletonia!
> I have just skimmed through to catch up!!
> A little Lissy update....I am off to hospital this morning to get my back and pelvis brace fitted, so I will soon look like a 1950's sick kid!!
> I went to the dr yesterday and it would appear that the manipulating the physio did has trapped my sciatica nerve....my back is a lovely pale shade of baby blue, which is ironic as I'm having a girl :)
> So I am no longer allowed to work,drive, walk more than a couple metres at a time etc....So I figure now is the time to (attempt) to get craft-y!
> Also I have now got gifts for most of you, but do not have all addresses, so please send them as otherwise I will be left with the most random things that will likely not make sense to people outside of this page :)

Oh poofucks, you poor thing:hugs:You should deffo get craft-y now! Goodluck at the hospital:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

In the light of Lissy's message I feel a bit bad saying that I'm going for a nice long walk in the sunshine to the baby shop today to get Holly a new bottle. She's been drinking from one of my cycling bottles for ages but I want it back:haha: There are distinct advantages to _not_ being pregnant, that's for sure, like painfree exercise. And my very strong capsule coffee with a dash of cream :coffee:

So a quick peeky at the US natterings of last night and then we're off....


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Luna* that's a cutesie body you whipped up:thumbup: My patterns arrived today, for my 'toddler seperates' and the dress for me:happydance: Need to go get some fabricolos next week...XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> YAAAAY!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to see what you make!! You're such an inspiration to me :D
> 
> Oh, I have a sewing machine question for you my creative genius friend...Click to expand...

I saw this last night but then my computer crashed:shrug: It went blank, seems to be ok this morning though, fx'd. At your service for sewing machine questions:thumbup:









I have a headbanging toddler next to me:haha: Catch you girls later:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all!! It's FRIDAY!!! :yipee: Thank Crunchie!!! :thumbup:

I have no milk for my cereal so I must pay a quick visit to the local shop. I think I'll walk as it's beautifully sunny :thumbup:

Hope this fine morn finds everyone in fine fettle...I'm going to catch up now although it looks to have gone quiet after us UKers went to bed - imagine that, like we talk a lot or something??? :shrug:

Have a great day one and all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Newb....remind me what your DH does for a living?? I want to say fireman but I might just be making that up :haha::wacko:
> 
> Close, he's a police officer. Good guess tho :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah, now you say it, I remember. I knew it was a very upstanding, responsible job he did! :thumbup:

So you were here and now you're gone :( 

*sings* :serenade: "when will I see yoooooou aaaaaagaaaaiiiinnnnnnn????"

Come back soon m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Good morning turtletonia!
> I have just skimmed through to catch up!!
> A little Lissy update....I am off to hospital this morning to get my back and pelvis brace fitted, so I will soon look like a 1950's sick kid!!
> I went to the dr yesterday and it would appear that the manipulating the physio did has trapped my sciatica nerve....my back is a lovely pale shade of baby blue, which is ironic as I'm having a girl :)
> So I am no longer allowed to work,drive, walk more than a couple metres at a time etc....So I figure now is the time to (attempt) to get craft-y!
> Also I have now got gifts for most of you, but do not have all addresses, so please send them as otherwise I will be left with the most random things that will likely not make sense to people outside of this page :)

:shock:

Lissy - That is double poofucks :nope: I'm definitely not going to complain about my aches and pains any more when you've got all this to deal with. My gawd..you'd think the physio would work towards helping, not making you worse...if it wasn't for bad luck you'd have no luck eh?

Take it easy m'love and I really hope you've got plenty of support around to lend a hand with everything :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Luna* that's a cutesie body you whipped up:thumbup: My patterns arrived today, for my 'toddler seperates' and the dress for me:happydance: Need to go get some fabricolos next week...XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> YAAAAY!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to see what you make!! You're such an inspiration to me :D
> 
> Oh, I have a sewing machine question for you my creative genius friend...Click to expand...
> 
> I saw this last night but then my computer crashed:shrug: It went blank, seems to be ok this morning though, fx'd. At your service for sewing machine questions:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a headbanging toddler next to me:haha: Catch you girls later:kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:shrug: I no see nuffink? :shrug:


----------



## poas

Thanks Kit et Bethany, but it's ok really, I honestly would rather feel like this than not be pregnant, and B I hope you really enjoy your walk and Kit don't stop saying about being in pain, everyone's pain is horrible, I'm just great at being awkward :)
I actually feel pretty good (mentally) and being bipolar, definitely prefer to feel good in my mind than in body if I had to choose :) so all is well!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i think il have to watch it!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a good movie overall, but once I started thinking about it too deeply, then I became disappointed - because like Molly I wanted more information. I'm a sick puppy and do enjoy seeing people be mental (I used to watch WAY too many reality TV shows on mental people: Obsessed (about OCD), Hoarders, Intervention and the like) and I just get really curious about the body/brain/biology/chemistry behind it all. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> have you seen girl interrupted? thats a good mental film one of my faves :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sure have!! I first saw it for the first time when I was in junior high and I was a bit obsessed with it... I watched it every day for about two weeks :blush: I loved Angelina Jolie!Click to expand...

Angelina Jolie was fantastic! thats the film i fell in love with her :)


----------



## mummyApril

hope all goes well Lissy xx


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Thanks Kit et Bethany, but it's ok really, I honestly would rather feel like this than not be pregnant, and B I hope you really enjoy your walk and Kit don't stop saying about being in pain, everyone's pain is horrible, I'm just great at being awkward :)
> I actually feel pretty good (mentally) and being bipolar, definitely prefer to feel good in my mind than in body if I had to choose :) so all is well!

Sorry about your baby blue back :nope: :hugs: Maybe it's because she's a banana-baby this week? :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtletonians!!!
Happy Friday the 13th

https://www.comments.zingerbugimages.com/Days/Friday/thirteenth/friday_13_black_cat.gif​


----------



## mummyApril

they are reopening Madeleine McCanns case :)


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.

Morning Luna I would have commented last night but was really busy in the end.... Explanation to come, I like Katy B :D she's a bit different! I keep on moving with the lights on is the catchiest EVER! :thumbup: I love that you like UK music and the chances are if they are releasing over there they are massive or at least heard of over here, whereas it's a bit of a given that we listen to music from the States. My favourites are the Kings if Leon seen them a few times :cloud9: once in London town and it was just me and the OH that went!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> All I have to say Bethany is A-mazing!!!!! I wish I was as talented as you! Although I found a craft shop in my town yesterday I thought it was new turns out its been there 3 half years! So I'm going to get practising! Well done for superb work again :) xx

Good work April! You will have fun learning I have had so much fun with my knitting and am about to finish my biggest project yet. I used to paint but that sort of thing needs a lot of room so I gave up pretty much when we moved in here :shrug: I can't wait for photo's of your creations :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany!!! You are a talented creature! How on earth did you make that transformation so quickly and yet it looks so professional? It honestly looks like you put it in somewhere and had it done by....I dunno...a toymaker or something. But then again, YOU are our very own turtle toy maker!
> 
> I'm sure Holly will cease her :brat: when she gets to play on that beauteous creation - will it be properly dry for tomorrow do you think?
> 
> Hmmm, I think I might have to hide it from her for tomorrow- the paint will be dry but not hardened and will chip if she rams it into the wall!! My first job when I came back to the UK after my stint in Paris (before returning pretty pronto back to France:haha:) was restoring antique toys, for my Uncle, who deals them. So in the week I mended lots of broken puppets and carved missing wooden Noah's Ark animals and retouched old tin spinning tops etc etc And at the weekends I did Portobello and Covent Garden market with him:thumbup: It was fun. So I guess it's in da bones:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh I see. So you have form with this kind of thing. It really shows in the superb job you made of this :thumbup: I wonder where I was in the queue when they were giving out talent and creativity :-kClick to expand...

If you carry on putting yourself down like this I shall have no choice but to send you a thorny branch! You are talented and you work hard and you said yourself that you shall have to have a go at something when you are off with bubba. B get's the _time _ as well as the talent :haha:. You break my heart Miss Kit.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> ooh Luna you made me think of a language thing a sarnie is a sandwich yes, but in the north we say buttie. I don't know where this comes from - we just do! :hi: thanks... liked reading everyone's p.o.v too :thumbup:
> 
> We call it a sarmie...but if it has chips (whether it's fries or crisps - all the same in SA) on it then it's a chip buttie - apparently buttie comes from buttered breadClick to expand...

:thumbup: well now i now and how english to have the word buttie made me happy inside :D


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm on my desktop PC in the office. DH's got his computer next to me at his desk. I've got a laptop, but it's old and requires the cable to be plugged in for it to work (battery is shot). It's ancient, though... my parent's got it for me for highschool graduation in 2004! Still works just fine when plugged in, though. :thumbup:
> And DH's got two laptops, one that works fine and it new, but it's his work computer, so I don't use that. And another that's old and has the same problem as mine - needs to be plugged in.
> Oh, and there's a server in here. Keeps it really toasty in this room! :haha:
> 
> I have a laptop. It is not very old (under 2 years...so I suppose in technology terms it's ancient :haha: your 2004 laptop would be a fossil) but the battery is dead and also needs to be plugged in. On my couch while my mother watches Survivor and attempts to draw comments out of me :shrug: STILL!!!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Don't know if this is in fact a help to anyone but I have had laptops a lot with Uni and stuff and currently on my third one. The problem with batteries is charging them when they are full... I have mine took out as I plug it in most of the time anyway but apparently overcharging makes them have no charge whatsoever or they leak :shrug: you might know but it might also be useful to know...

As you've guessed i'm having a catch up. Missed loads last night :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

I have pins n needles in my left hand and they won't go away :(


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJYClick to expand...

Have you watched any Gavin and Stacey? The guy who introduces her is in that and he's pretty funny - I like him but some of my friends don't! But I reccoment watching Gavin and Stacey if you haven't already! I can't believe Adele is only 21 and the goss on the street is that she's with tinie tempah :shock: love them both though...

Luna I don't like Duffy, I didn't mention that the other day did I?


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemWRToNYJYClick to expand...
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm skinny:cry: Don't you love me?:sad2: And I'm only skin and bone because that's how da monkeys made me, I can't help it, anymore than other skinny folk can :shrug: But I reckon in the singing world the bigger the better. In my 2nd life, as I said before, I'm going to be a big shelf-bummed Gospel singing Mumma:thumbup: But actually I recently changed that since I can't be bothered with MC's and GD and all- I'm going to be a Jamaican Reggae MAN- just smokin' and makin' music in the sunshine:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I nuv you my lovely...you are au natural in the slim beauty department but I hate the representation of only thin people being acceptable in the media because much of it is far from natural i.e. eating disorders, drastic starvation plans to stay tiny when we're just not all meant to be that way. We've had similar discussions on here before but I do feel justified in saying that most people's poor self images either start with or are backed up by the images forced down our throats in the media. But let me stress again, I am not bashing naturally slim lovelies like yourself anymore than I'd bash a heavier person. I'm just aware as I'm about to become a mum that the pressure to look a certain way is massive whether you're made that way or not. I'm old and ugly enough now to deal with what's real but my little one may fall foul of the whole awful ordeal of feeling inferior when all I will think is how perfect they are :cry:
> 
> Gosh oh my...I'm on my soapbox today eh? :blush:Click to expand...

God, you've set me off... You may think that your LO is perfect and there is nothing you can do to bate that in a way. I was awful at school and college carrying puppy fat i was miserable and called myself fat every day and then one day my mate said 'we're not arsed and if you're miserable about it then do something about it or put on a front and you will eventually feel happy' now, the main problem was that _my mum_ wanted me to be thinner (my mum and sister are a bit vain) and would tell me on a daily basis that 'when you had gladular fever (and was therefore nil by mouth) you lost a stone' :shrug: as a kid with black and whit logic I thougt that the only message she was sending was that I should starve myself to be thin. I get on with my mum but when I lost weight for myself and she said I looked good I told her I didn't want to hear it from her mouth and we sorted the whole thing out. I told her that she was basically 'my media' growing up :shock: she was mortified.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> *hi lovers!!! how are you? I just got back from the hairdressers. I had a good few inches off as it's so dry and nasty.*
> 
> *TRIN *I love Adele too. The line "sometimes it lasts in love, and sometimes it hurts instead always sticks with me, bc as much as I love OH he does both. He's going to be with me always but he DOES cause me pain.
> 
> *HOLLY* the brum-brum is amazing! I wouldn't even know what sort of paint to put on something like that. You really missed your calling being santa's little elf in his toy shop didn't you.
> 
> *Molly* loooovely bump, I can't believe it. It feels like yesterday you got your first faint lines.

Prodigal Sarah returns with shorter hair! :yipee: any pics of your 'do'? I am shameless. I totally hear you on that line! My OH is the same and I try to explain to him that although he can hurt and I will forgive, I dunno if it's woman thing but I find it harder to forget when he says nasty things because sometimes the nice things are further between.... 

Nuv you I do Sarachka! Welcome home :wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> 
> This is my current favourite Brit singer and song
> 
> LOVE Adele - and I love that she's not skin and bone like the rest - y'know perpetuating the myth that only thin beauties are worth anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!! I hate tho that every comment I ever hear about her is "the plump singer" or "the curvy songstress"Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it you're skinny you get 'the wisp of a so-and-so" or the "slip of a thing so-and-so" which isn't much better:shrug: There's alot of skinny prejudice out there too:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> This si true B except there's not a lot of prejudice surrounded by calling someone thin is there? So people get away with it, I have a really skinny aunt who had three kids and people couldn't believe she had had one child, she would say to me 'people say i'm skinny' 'i'm dying to turn around and say yes, well you're a fat ******* but i'm not allowed to :haha:'Click to expand...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie

me too :thumbup: you'll be fine - having a girl we need our mummies...


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry Holly I still snuggle with my mumsie
> 
> Do you really? You must have been brought up all touchy feely..I wasn't really. I fully intend to bring my LO up to be cuddlesome :hugs:Click to expand...

I think so too... My Erin will come and ask for a 'huggle' and we do big kisses where we go 'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmwaaaaaah' and wiggle our heads. She has a nose rub with Adam :cloud9: BUT Adam's niece and nephew don't know what to do with a kiss - if you ask! :shrug: t'is sad for them IMO.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> hey yall this is my friends baby, can you just click to vote him a '10' it will take 1 second, thanks!
> 
> https://www.wabb.com/BabyPaloozaShowcase/View.aspx?ID=217917

done :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie and Crunchie... as I see you here... I need your addresses too.

To be sent to your inbox soooon :thumbup: i was trying to catch up with the thread and then i seen how much you chatted :shock: so i gave up and went to bed.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna! I watched Black Swan last night (finally! I've had it for 2 weeks!) I see where your mom might have gotten a bit uncomfortable! :haha: I even turned to my OH and laughed, "I bet this is the part Luna's mom found rather uncomfortable!"
> 
> oh is it good i want to see it but heard its quite dark?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I'm torn. I did like it but at the same time I didn't. The psychology buff inside of me wanted more history/background on the life of Nina (Natalie Portman) as it's a very psychological movie. :shrug: My sister said it wasn't as good as she wanted it to be. I believe Luna said she liked it despite watching it with her mum in the cinema :haha: it has a couple scenes that are a bit saucy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i think il have to watch it!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a good movie overall, but once I started thinking about it too deeply, then I became disappointed - because like Molly I wanted more information. I'm a sick puppy and do enjoy seeing people be mental (I used to watch WAY too many reality TV shows on mental people: Obsessed (about OCD), Hoarders, Intervention and the like) and I just get really curious about the body/brain/biology/chemistry behind it all. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> have you seen girl interrupted? thats a good mental film one of my faves :)Click to expand...

Love that film :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Today's lunchtime special is toasted cheese on wholemeal bread (all bubbling and loverly) with a smattering of mushrooms with black pepper. A little crunchie apple to follow :munch:



NOM NOM NOM!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of another UK singer I like! Do you guys know Katy B? My DH is into dance/electronic/techno/dub step kind of music so he found her.
> 
> Morning Luna I would have commented last night but was really busy in the end.... Explanation to come, I like Katy B :D she's a bit different! I keep on moving with the lights on is the catchiest EVER! :thumbup: I love that you like UK music and the chances are if they are releasing over there they are massive or at least heard of over here, whereas it's a bit of a given that we listen to music from the States. My favourites are the Kings if Leon seen them a few times :cloud9: once in London town and it was just me and the OH that went!Click to expand...

Jaynie...I LOVE KOL! We went to see them last year in Hyde Park and it was one of the most amazing days ever! :cloud9: Here's a pic of me and OH when we were there....I've never been so filthy in all my life!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany!!! You are a talented creature! How on earth did you make that transformation so quickly and yet it looks so professional? It honestly looks like you put it in somewhere and had it done by....I dunno...a toymaker or something. But then again, YOU are our very own turtle toy maker!
> 
> I'm sure Holly will cease her :brat: when she gets to play on that beauteous creation - will it be properly dry for tomorrow do you think?
> 
> Hmmm, I think I might have to hide it from her for tomorrow- the paint will be dry but not hardened and will chip if she rams it into the wall!! My first job when I came back to the UK after my stint in Paris (before returning pretty pronto back to France:haha:) was restoring antique toys, for my Uncle, who deals them. So in the week I mended lots of broken puppets and carved missing wooden Noah's Ark animals and retouched old tin spinning tops etc etc And at the weekends I did Portobello and Covent Garden market with him:thumbup: It was fun. So I guess it's in da bones:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh I see. So you have form with this kind of thing. It really shows in the superb job you made of this :thumbup: I wonder where I was in the queue when they were giving out talent and creativity :-kClick to expand...
> 
> If you carry on putting yourself down like this I shall have no choice but to send you a thorny branch! You are talented and you work hard and you said yourself that you shall have to have a go at something when you are off with bubba. B get's the _time _ as well as the talent :haha:. You break my heart Miss Kit.Click to expand...

:haha: It's fine...I still have my very own thorny branch! :winkwink: I'm not really putting myself down Jaynie..honestly, it's more my way of recognising my own strengths and weaknesses really. I have no real issues about being an untalented and uncreative wretch - truly I don't :haha::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I have pins n needles in my left hand and they won't go away :(

Ooo, maybe linked to your sciatic problems I wonder??


----------



## mummyApril

im not too sure Kit my sciatica hasnt bothered me for last few days, i dont feel generally well either :shrug: 
can anyone explain exactly what braxton hicks would feel like, youd think id know 3rd baby but iv not experienced them, and not sure if im getting any today?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Today's lunchtime special is toasted cheese on wholemeal bread (all bubbling and loverly) with a smattering of mushrooms with black pepper. A little crunchie apple to follow :munch:
> 
> View attachment 205309
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!! :happydance:

that looks so nommy!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> I have pins n needles in my left hand and they won't go away :(

Go and get this checked out for me, there is something that your liver can get when pregnant and my friend was tested for it on the strength of having pins and needles in her hand...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> God, you've set me off... You may think that your LO is perfect and there is nothing you can do to bate that in a way. I was awful at school and college carrying puppy fat i was miserable and called myself fat every day and then one day my mate said 'we're not arsed and if you're miserable about it then do something about it or put on a front and you will eventually feel happy' now, the main problem was that _my mum_ wanted me to be thinner (my mum and sister are a bit vain) and would tell me on a daily basis that 'when you had gladular fever (and was therefore nil by mouth) you lost a stone' :shrug: as a kid with black and whit logic I thougt that the only message she was sending was that I should starve myself to be thin. I get on with my mum but when I lost weight for myself and she said I looked good I told her I didn't want to hear it from her mouth and we sorted the whole thing out. I told her that she was basically 'my media' growing up :shock: she was mortified.

Wow Jaynie, your experience is very similar to mine which is probably where my strong feelings on the subject come from. My mother was anorexic/bulimic for most of my young life and to this day does not have a healthy relationship with food. The most cutting thing I remember her saying to me was "you could be quite pretty if only you'd lose some weight". This from a woman who was wasting away before my eyes :nope: I must add she is much different now but that stuff inside someone's head never fully goes away.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im not too sure Kit my sciatica hasnt bothered me for last few days, i dont feel generally well either :shrug:
> can anyone explain exactly what braxton hicks would feel like, youd think id know 3rd baby but iv not experienced them, and not sure if im getting any today?

Get thee to the docs in that case April..general ill feeling isn't good :nope:

I'd love to tell you what braxton hicks feels like but I'm not sure I've had them myself :shrug: I know it's like a tightening feeling across your tum only because other people have told me this.


----------



## mummyApril

i will call docs if feel worse just going to try relax for now, girls home soon x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i will call docs if feel worse just going to try relax for now, girls home soon x

Ok, just be careful :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes Kit things like that were second to none in our house! She would also say stuff like, 'I know you're not as beautiful as you can be' so what I wanted to say was that thankfully I didn't deal with media associations of attractive - I dealt with my very own mum's! She probably could have had an eating disorder as they are more common than we think/know really. A lot of our turtles have been affected by it and when i did lose weight I was definitely in the 'controlled anorexia' bracket. Lovely photo Kit! Think we are quite similar in our tastes with Elbow and the like. KOL are my fave because they make me feel cool when I seen them in London they were touring their second album 'aha shake heartbreak' and not many were on to them. You know when you like some band from the very beginning there is a certain 'affinity' that comes with it :cloud9: you and OH are going to make handsome bubba :flower:

Molly perhaps with the assuming that you would always ask us you can now assume that we will always say YES! Just post your beautitious bumpy shots - me likey! Lovely tree although I have probably said before it's very lovely! 

B - such a talented remodel. Maybe you could submit it to pimp my ride? :haha: that's been well and truly pimped. 

For me, today I will catch up on the work I missed yesterday so probably just do a couple of hours... I am supposed to be off but I did miss a couple of hours work yesterday but because I had cabin fever yesterday I ordered a book from amazon that I am looking forward to greatly called 'the immortal life of Henrietta Lacks' has anyone read it? It's non fiction but looks so interesting. Then, the OH has texted to say that we can go out for tea :munch: :munch: I am thinking nando's :-k... Though we should go to the Trafford Centre more they have nice tapas places :munch: :munch: 

My catch up has taken nearly three hours, that's how chatty a turtle I am! Me and the old tumbleweed! :hi: everyone. 

*Lissy*, I didn't know you were bipolar. Does being pregnant affect your meds/condition? I am just interested and as always with these personal questions you are all welcome to tell me to fack off :lol:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i will call docs if feel worse just going to try relax for now, girls home soon x
> 
> Ok, just be careful :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG scary adventures here:shock: I just set out with Holly to go to the park, and was getting some money out at the cash machine just outside my house to buy a bun at the baker's on the way, and a man all dressed in black with a full balaclava and black gloves ran past me, and something dropped out of his pocket onto the floor when he'd just passed me and I saw it was a gun:shock::shock::shock: He ran on and into the Post Office. So I sprinted back indoors, called the Police...feeling a bit shakey. Will update when I found out what happened...Police vans are arriving....


----------



## firstbaby25

:shock: OMG B! That is some scary shit - glad you and Holly are ok :hugs: - you did the right thing :hug:


----------



## mummyApril

Eekk Holly that's horrible hope you're ok! There's been 2 horrible incidents here in Essex last night too x


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> God, you've set me off... You may think that your LO is perfect and there is nothing you can do to bate that in a way. I was awful at school and college carrying puppy fat i was miserable and called myself fat every day and then one day my mate said 'we're not arsed and if you're miserable about it then do something about it or put on a front and you will eventually feel happy' now, the main problem was that _my mum_ wanted me to be thinner (my mum and sister are a bit vain) and would tell me on a daily basis that 'when you had gladular fever (and was therefore nil by mouth) you lost a stone' :shrug: as a kid with black and whit logic I thougt that the only message she was sending was that I should starve myself to be thin. I get on with my mum but when I lost weight for myself and she said I looked good I told her I didn't want to hear it from her mouth and we sorted the whole thing out. I told her that she was basically 'my media' growing up :shock: she was mortified.
> 
> Wow Jaynie, your experience is very similar to mine which is probably where my strong feelings on the subject come from. My mother was anorexic/bulimic for most of my young life and to this day does not have a healthy relationship with food. The most cutting thing I remember her saying to me was "you could be quite pretty if only you'd lose some weight". This from a woman who was wasting away before my eyes :nope: I must add she is much different now but that stuff inside someone's head never fully goes away.Click to expand...

Eating disorders also run in my family. Me, my mom, my aunt, my grandmother (mom and aunt's mother) and my great-grandmother (maternal grandmother's mom) have ALL had eating disorders. My grandmother is obsessed with food and my mom also still has a bad relationship with food. My mom doesn't starve herself anymore, but she's always 'on a diet' and it's something new every week. VERY annoying. She gains and loses the same 20 pounds every year.


----------



## LunaLady

Scary, B!!! I hope everyone is okay!!


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, you are gorgeous!!!! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, I have heard of that book! It sounds really very interesting. You'll have to tell us how it is :D


----------



## LunaLady

Lissy, I'm so sorry you're all bruised and sore! That's no fun at all.

I am interested, however, in what craft you'll be picking up!! :dance: Maybe knit up some baby hats? Or crochet some blankets?? :D


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Luna! I hope B is ok she was online and now she's offline and I wanted to do a B, if you will and tell her that since she's shakey - she can't go far wrong in having some sugar! As she probably would for me :cry: 

I am starting my book but my OH has got off early and so won't have a lot of time to read it as he will no doubt come in and distract me! We got naughty last night too, so I reckon with all the pressure off - I get more :shrug: I may have to stay an NTNP'er for a while. Just a thought.

:hi: Newbie I see you hiding there... You are a better woman than I for not taking 3 hours to have a catch up... Gasbag me :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

April - any improvement?


----------



## LunaLady

B, I will wait to ask you my sewing question after we know you're safe and sound!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG scary adventures here:shock: I just set out with Holly to go to the park, and was getting some money out at the cash machine just outside my house to buy a bun at the baker's on the way, and a man all dressed in black with a full balaclava and black gloves ran past me, and something dropped out of his pocket onto the floor when he'd just passed me and I saw it was a gun:shock::shock::shock: He ran on and into the Post Office. So I sprinted back indoors, called the Police...feeling a bit shakey. Will update when I found out what happened...Police vans are arriving....

Oh my word - a real life Bodie and Doyle situation :shock:

Hope you're ok - it's horrible seeing something like that :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> God, you've set me off... You may think that your LO is perfect and there is nothing you can do to bate that in a way. I was awful at school and college carrying puppy fat i was miserable and called myself fat every day and then one day my mate said 'we're not arsed and if you're miserable about it then do something about it or put on a front and you will eventually feel happy' now, the main problem was that _my mum_ wanted me to be thinner (my mum and sister are a bit vain) and would tell me on a daily basis that 'when you had gladular fever (and was therefore nil by mouth) you lost a stone' :shrug: as a kid with black and whit logic I thougt that the only message she was sending was that I should starve myself to be thin. I get on with my mum but when I lost weight for myself and she said I looked good I told her I didn't want to hear it from her mouth and we sorted the whole thing out. I told her that she was basically 'my media' growing up :shock: she was mortified.
> 
> Wow Jaynie, your experience is very similar to mine which is probably where my strong feelings on the subject come from. My mother was anorexic/bulimic for most of my young life and to this day does not have a healthy relationship with food. The most cutting thing I remember her saying to me was "you could be quite pretty if only you'd lose some weight". This from a woman who was wasting away before my eyes :nope: I must add she is much different now but that stuff inside someone's head never fully goes away.Click to expand...
> 
> Eating disorders also run in my family. Me, my mom, my aunt, my grandmother (mom and aunt's mother) and my great-grandmother (maternal grandmother's mom) have ALL had eating disorders. My grandmother is obsessed with food and my mom also still has a bad relationship with food. My mom doesn't starve herself anymore, but she's always 'on a diet' and it's something new every week. VERY annoying. She gains and loses the same 20 pounds every year.Click to expand...

Sounds all too familiar Luna!


----------



## LunaLady

OH! I found a lady on Craigslist selling a HUGE lot of maternity clothes in my size! :dance:

So for $50 I'm getting:
8 pairs of pants (mostly capris)
8 shirts
4 cardigans
1 skirt

And she said she found a few more things since she posted the ad, so there's even more thrown in! What a deal, eh? I had $150 budgeted for maternity clothes, so that cuts it down! I just need a maternity swim suit and I'm good! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Kit, you are gorgeous!!!! :kiss:

Ahhh how kind you are m'love :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I want to learn crochet but I figure I have to learn to knit properly first. 

My book has to be the last I buy in a long time, I have bought and not read :blush: (cause i did some packing I found this out) the portrait of dorian gray, vanity fair, the tenant of wildfell hall, a biography of goring (hitler's henchmen, I always thought it was goering too ya know :shrug:) a marian keyes funny called anybody out there? And now this :dohh: that could take me my whole life.


----------



## newbie_ttc

believe it or not i just read from page 2923 and this turt is officially caught up :smug: i started yesterday evening and i really enjoyed it! i have so much to say, but now that i'm at work my ability to comment is limited. :dohh: I will say this though, Kit u are so pretty! u and OH make a stunning couple. I have to rethink my gender prediction for you. B, i hope all is well. come back soon dear :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

where's Molly? I hope she's ok! Really I do!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Jaynie Pooh! How are you my dear? Sorry about the delay of the house. I was so excited for you. You guys will get there soon and you will be able to look back and laugh about all the set backs you had to endure!


----------



## LunaLady

I see Molly! :hi:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Newbie! That's an impressive catch up!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> God, you've set me off... You may think that your LO is perfect and there is nothing you can do to bate that in a way. I was awful at school and college carrying puppy fat i was miserable and called myself fat every day and then one day my mate said 'we're not arsed and if you're miserable about it then do something about it or put on a front and you will eventually feel happy' now, the main problem was that _my mum_ wanted me to be thinner (my mum and sister are a bit vain) and would tell me on a daily basis that 'when you had gladular fever (and was therefore nil by mouth) you lost a stone' :shrug: as a kid with black and whit logic I thougt that the only message she was sending was that I should starve myself to be thin. I get on with my mum but when I lost weight for myself and she said I looked good I told her I didn't want to hear it from her mouth and we sorted the whole thing out. I told her that she was basically 'my media' growing up :shock: she was mortified.
> 
> Wow Jaynie, your experience is very similar to mine which is probably where my strong feelings on the subject come from. My mother was anorexic/bulimic for most of my young life and to this day does not have a healthy relationship with food. The most cutting thing I remember her saying to me was "you could be quite pretty if only you'd lose some weight". This from a woman who was wasting away before my eyes :nope: I must add she is much different now but that stuff inside someone's head never fully goes away.Click to expand...

Bah! Stoopid adult women ruining childhoods. :growlmad: I had a woman tell me, "Stop kidding yourself, you are not big boned you are just fat." :shock: Deserves a good Sarachka verbal tongue lashing... bitchtits. :grr: Wouldn't bother me now of course but then I was young... about 12? It crushed me.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Lissy! I am so sorry. :hugs: That sounds awful... good thing I am NEVER EVER going to physio. :shock: Sounds... frightening and painful.


----------



## Mollykins

Lovely pic of you and OH Kit. I love the person off to the left of you... staring for the camera. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Hello Newbie! That's an impressive catch up!!

thanks! I surprised myself, as I didn't think i'd have the patience for that, but the convo was so interesting that i couldn't stop reading. :haha: 

Btw - loved the outfit you made out of DH's shirt! I can't believe u cranked that out in only 20 minutes. u are so resourceful!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello my lovelies :hugs: I love how you worry for me. I feel all warm and cozy nuv'd so. :kiss: I awoke with a headache this morning after dreaming of my abusive ex come back to hurt me as I angered him due to not only being with someone else but being pregnant... I was running from him and jumped into a running car... only to discover it was full of baby tarantulas. :shock: I am extremely phobic. 'Twas no good I say. :nope: 

Bethany- get your tush back online and tell us you and Miss and all safe. :hugs:

Luna- Quite a deal my girl! :thumbup: I love craigslist!

Jaynie- Newbie- :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Moll, that dream made me cringe!! i hate creepy crawlies! :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Moll, that dream made me cringe!! i hate creepy crawlies! :argh:

Yeah, I don't do well with the spiders.... that part of the dream woke me up. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello, we're safe and sound:thumbup: and have been re-telling the same thing over and over again to a pair of policemen in bulletproof vests with big guns at their sides:shock: about what I saw. Don't know what happened yet:shrug: The Post Office has an 'Exceptional Closing' sign on it and there are police vans and helicopters circulating- armed man on the loose I guess:argh: About to have a sweet tea and a catch up:coffee:

One of the policemen was very dishy:blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i would have woke up screaming! now that it's warm they are starting to show up in the house. i have a really awful spider story from last summer but i don't know if i'm strong enough to tell it! :cry: I'm being overly dramatic, but it was awful nonetheless!


----------



## LunaLady

B- glad you're safe and sound! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello, we're safe and sound:thumbup: and have been re-telling the same thing over and over again to a pair of policemen in bulletproof vests with big guns at their sides:shock: about what I saw. Don't know what happened yet:shrug: The Post Office has an 'Exceptional Closing' sign on it and there are police vans and helicopters circulating- armed man on the loose I guess:argh: About to have a sweet tea and a catch up:coffee:
> 
> One of the policemen was very dishy:blush:

Hi B! :hi: I'm glad u two are safe. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - that dream sounds like a downright nightmare!!! How awful!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April - any improvement?

few heart palpitations but i got those before i was pregnant, pins n needles calmed down but bubis given me gip like either kicking or punching real low behind my pubic bone! not sure how he can get that low without falling out lol x


----------



## Mollykins

B- I'm glad you are no worse for the experience love. Perhaps Officer Dishy was karma's way of saying, "Sorry you had to be here for that." :winkwink: 

Newbie- I'm sorry, did you say tarantulas are making their way into the house? Or that spiders are? I mean... they are all bad but the hairy ones with a million eyes are just... *gag* 

Luna- I suppose it was more of a nightmare than a dream, yes... I hate those.


----------



## firstbaby25

thanks B - enjoy the sweet tea :D should do you the world of good - you'll only have to recount the same story a few more times to DH and DSS's


----------



## LunaLady

B- here's my sewing question for you.

Yesterday when I was working on the baby body suit, I had to leave the neck 'raw' because when I tried to put a hem on it the sewing machine kept eating my fabric!

I've never had that happen - but I assume it's because the fabric is somewhat thin (cotton jersey) and the hem I was trying to make was small, just a 1/4 inch fold over. So the little spot I was trying to start my sewing at was small and thin and just got sucked right into the machine in the hole in the feed dogs.

What do I do???


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B, I will wait to ask you my sewing question after we know you're safe and sound!

Fire away! (excuse the pun:haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> April - any improvement?
> 
> few heart palpitations but i got those before i was pregnant, pins n needles calmed down but bubis given me gip like either kicking or punching real low behind my pubic bone! not sure how he can get that low without falling out lol xClick to expand...

:haha: This baby has been a little boxer and punching low like that since I first felt him but as for the last 3 days I've been feeling him kick and kicking up around my belly button area. It's exciting to feel him move else where. :thumbup: My Aunt said that her third child made her constantly feel as though the baby was going to fall out. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay this may have already been covered and it's terribly off topic, but...

Is anyone a Twilight fan??

I have read the books, but in my defense I read them when the last one came out, so I was a few years younger, now... :haha:

And, also in my defense Robert Pattinson is one of the most gorgeous men alive. YUM.

However, I dislike the movies because Kristen Stewart is a horrible actress and an abomination of Bella.

Anyway... I have a picture to share if there are a few Twilight/vampire fans :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B- here's my sewing question for you.
> 
> Yesterday when I was working on the baby body suit, I had to leave the neck 'raw' because when I tried to put a hem on it the sewing machine kept eating my fabric!
> 
> I've never had that happen - but I assume it's because the fabric is somewhat thin (cotton jersey) and the hem I was trying to make was small, just a 1/4 inch fold over. So the little spot I was trying to start my sewing at was small and thin and just got sucked right into the machine in the hole in the feed dogs.
> 
> What do I do???

Do you have a narrow hemming foot? It's a special foot that rolls the fabric over as you go along, usually used on very sheer fabrics with visible hems, if you're making chiffon scarves and suchlike. That would be your best bet in this situation I reckon. I can take a pic of mine to show you what it looks like...


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> April - any improvement?
> 
> few heart palpitations but i got those before i was pregnant, pins n needles calmed down but bubis given me gip like either kicking or punching real low behind my pubic bone! not sure how he can get that low without falling out lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: This baby has been a little boxer and punching low like that since I first felt him but as for the last 3 days I've been feeling him kick and kicking up around my belly button area. It's exciting to feel him move else where. :thumbup: My Aunt said that her third child made her constantly feel as though the baby was going to fall out. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: so weird though :/ lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Narrow hem foot for Luna 
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQDM98559_Rj2IeFIhfKCvSHzOL72b81EcMPyEG9qtlZ-skRbv_


----------



## HollyMonkey

For Luna:thumbup:

https://https://www.google.fr/url?url=https://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DtQuab99YMdE&rct=j&sa=X&ei=k1PNTeLLBYWxhQfRnNyBDQ&ved=0CCsQuAIwAQ&q=narrow+hem+foot&usg=AFQjCNGCP-vNk0nlHjZL3sqEOl3_R7txew&cad=rja


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Okay this may have already been covered and it's terribly off topic, but...
> 
> Is anyone a Twilight fan??
> 
> I have read the books, but in my defense I read them when the last one came out, so I was a few years younger, now... :haha:
> 
> And, also in my defense Robert Pattinson is one of the most gorgeous men alive. YUM.
> 
> However, I dislike the movies because Kristen Stewart is a horrible actress and an abomination of Bella.
> 
> Anyway... I have a picture to share if there are a few Twilight/vampire fans :haha:

I have read the books... I find them psychologically fascinating due largely to it's ability to have created such a large fan base when honestly (don't hit me) Stephanie Meyer isn't such a "blow your mind" author. Don't get me wrong, I got hooked on the books and it wasn't for the psychological reason. :haha: I actually rented the movie Twilight because my OH and I wanted to see what all the hype was about... hugely disappointing. Then I bad mouthed the movie to my sister and voila! The books ended up plopped in my lap. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Picture of Kit!:wohoo: You're as beautiful, nay more beautiful, than I imagined!:cloud9::kiss::hugs: And your DH looks so friendly:friends:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I found something for you on craigslist (and it's free!) but it's too big to send through the post...

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/zip/2378755047.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im not too sure Kit my sciatica hasnt bothered me for last few days, i dont feel generally well either :shrug:
> can anyone explain exactly what braxton hicks would feel like, youd think id know 3rd baby but iv not experienced them, and not sure if im getting any today?

I had Braxton Hicks from quite early on, but none when I actually went into labour:shrug: Big tight hardening of the belly, like a cramp, making it rock hard and square shaped- lasting 30 seconds or a minute or even more sometimes, and then relaxing. I took loads of videos of them since they were fascinating, I'll see if I can post one later on....:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to see to LO's dinner bath and bed now, hungry baby... I made her other shorts and hat this morning, will post pics later:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

ah yes Kit your photo i knew i had to post something but baby brain made me forget what i was going to write! you are sooo pretty and look very well suited with DH nice to put name to face :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

or face to name?! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im not too sure Kit my sciatica hasnt bothered me for last few days, i dont feel generally well either :shrug:
> can anyone explain exactly what braxton hicks would feel like, youd think id know 3rd baby but iv not experienced them, and not sure if im getting any today?
> 
> I had Braxton Hicks from quite early on, but none when I actually went into labour:shrug: Big tight hardening of the belly, like a cramp, making it rock hard and square shaped- lasting 30 seconds or a minute or even more sometimes, and then relaxing. I took loads of videos of them since they were fascinating, I'll see if I can post one later on....:haha:Click to expand...

ohh how cool you got it on tape! look forward to seeing that x


----------



## mummyApril

again i was goin to say somethin but its gone! sigh


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B- here's my sewing question for you.
> 
> Yesterday when I was working on the baby body suit, I had to leave the neck 'raw' because when I tried to put a hem on it the sewing machine kept eating my fabric!
> 
> I've never had that happen - but I assume it's because the fabric is somewhat thin (cotton jersey) and the hem I was trying to make was small, just a 1/4 inch fold over. So the little spot I was trying to start my sewing at was small and thin and just got sucked right into the machine in the hole in the feed dogs.
> 
> What do I do???
> 
> Do you have a narrow hemming foot? It's a special foot that rolls the fabric over as you go along, usually used on very sheer fabrics with visible hems, if you're making chiffon scarves and suchlike. That would be your best bet in this situation I reckon. I can take a pic of mine to show you what it looks like...Click to expand...

Oh, okay! That sounds perfect. I have quite a few feet, but if I am honest I'm not exactly sure what they all do! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Narrow hem foot for Luna
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQDM98559_Rj2IeFIhfKCvSHzOL72b81EcMPyEG9qtlZ-skRbv_




HollyMonkey said:


> For Luna:thumbup:
> 
> https://https://www.google.fr/url?url=https://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DtQuab99YMdE&rct=j&sa=X&ei=k1PNTeLLBYWxhQfRnNyBDQ&ved=0CCsQuAIwAQ&q=narrow+hem+foot&usg=AFQjCNGCP-vNk0nlHjZL3sqEOl3_R7txew&cad=rja

THANK YOU!!!! I'll go search and see if I have that foot :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay this may have already been covered and it's terribly off topic, but...
> 
> Is anyone a Twilight fan??
> 
> I have read the books, but in my defense I read them when the last one came out, so I was a few years younger, now... :haha:
> 
> And, also in my defense Robert Pattinson is one of the most gorgeous men alive. YUM.
> 
> However, I dislike the movies because Kristen Stewart is a horrible actress and an abomination of Bella.
> 
> Anyway... I have a picture to share if there are a few Twilight/vampire fans :haha:
> 
> I have read the books... I find them psychologically fascinating due largely to it's ability to have created such a large fan base when honestly (don't hit me) Stephanie Meyer isn't such a "blow your mind" author. Don't get me wrong, I got hooked on the books and it wasn't for the psychological reason. :haha: I actually rented the movie Twilight because my OH and I wanted to see what all the hype was about... hugely disappointing. Then I bad mouthed the movie to my sister and voila! The books ended up plopped in my lap. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, yeah - they are no literature marvels or anything! I just found them highly addicting. I read all of them in 9 days! :haha: It's very obviously 'young adult' - which to me Harry Potter was written with so much more style and doesn't seem as 'young adult' in comparison.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay this may have already been covered and it's terribly off topic, but...
> 
> Is anyone a Twilight fan??
> 
> I have read the books, but in my defense I read them when the last one came out, so I was a few years younger, now... :haha:
> 
> And, also in my defense Robert Pattinson is one of the most gorgeous men alive. YUM.
> 
> However, I dislike the movies because Kristen Stewart is a horrible actress and an abomination of Bella.
> 
> Anyway... I have a picture to share if there are a few Twilight/vampire fans :haha:
> 
> I have read the books... I find them psychologically fascinating due largely to it's ability to have created such a large fan base when honestly (don't hit me) Stephanie Meyer isn't such a "blow your mind" author. Don't get me wrong, I got hooked on the books and it wasn't for the psychological reason. :haha: I actually rented the movie Twilight because my OH and I wanted to see what all the hype was about... hugely disappointing. Then I bad mouthed the movie to my sister and voila! The books ended up plopped in my lap. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yeah - they are no literature marvels or anything! I just found them highly addicting. I read all of them in 9 days! :haha: It's very obviously 'young adult' - which to me Harry Potter was written with so much more style and doesn't seem as 'young adult' in comparison.Click to expand...

They are very much so young adult... can't tell you how many of my Twilight fan friends/family were complaining about a honeymoon that was missing a few bits. :haha: They are addicting.... being a fast reader, I finished all the books in 4 days. I blame my fast reading on the fact that I used to spend most of my time reading growing up. It's a good escape. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

ANYWAY! Here's the picture I wanted to share for Twilight/Vampire fans... I vamped up my DH! I did this years ago when I read the books. :thumbup:

DH is actually a lot tanner than this - I did quite the 'pale treatment' on him and added the blue around the eyes for more of a 'dead' look. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







ECullen2.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

Nicely done Luna! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Nicely done Luna! :thumbup:

It was fun :haha:

I LOVE playing in Photoshop. DH just rolled his eyes at me when I showed him, lol :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> ANYWAY! Here's the picture I wanted to share for Twilight/Vampire fans... I vamped up my DH! I did this years ago when I read the books. :thumbup:
> 
> DH is actually a lot tanner than this - I did quite the 'pale treatment' on him and added the blue around the eyes for more of a 'dead' look. :haha:

i thought that this was a famous actor playing a vampire haha x


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> ANYWAY! Here's the picture I wanted to share for Twilight/Vampire fans... I vamped up my DH! I did this years ago when I read the books. :thumbup:
> 
> DH is actually a lot tanner than this - I did quite the 'pale treatment' on him and added the blue around the eyes for more of a 'dead' look. :haha:
> 
> i thought that this was a famous actor playing a vampire haha xClick to expand...

Haha! DH will love to hear that :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You're in luck girls, DH is stuck in traffic so I won't get to swim tonight, which means I can find Braxton Hicks vids for you:haha: I have to put them on a USB from the big computer, so it will be as and when I've managed to transfer. Our big computer is weird, it won't attach stuff on BnB replies:shrug:

In the meantime, Holly checking out her new number plate and leather seat pad! (she was very chuffed with 'new' car:thumbup:) and this week's outfit. Now she can have one in the wash and one on her:laundry: You can't even see the shorts I made this morn but never mind, same as the other ones practically:haha: Me is next in line for homemade garmentage:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6









012.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 4









017.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5









018.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 4









007.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't know Twilight but your DH looks quite fetching as a Vampire:thumbup: Very young though, he looks about the age of my DSS the Elder:shock: I guess I'm used to the older man, DH is 9yrs older than me and my ex 25yrs older :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have pins n needles in my left hand and they won't go away :(
> 
> Ooo, maybe linked to your sciatic problems I wonder??Click to expand...

It could be carpal tunnel syndrome :shrug: Quite common in pregnancy


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> im not too sure Kit my sciatica hasnt bothered me for last few days, i dont feel generally well either :shrug:
> can anyone explain exactly what braxton hicks would feel like, youd think id know 3rd baby but iv not experienced them, and not sure if im getting any today?

They feel like tightening of your bump. Not normally painful but some can get quite sharp


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Fabbo pics... she really is a doll. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> God, you've set me off... You may think that your LO is perfect and there is nothing you can do to bate that in a way. I was awful at school and college carrying puppy fat i was miserable and called myself fat every day and then one day my mate said 'we're not arsed and if you're miserable about it then do something about it or put on a front and you will eventually feel happy' now, the main problem was that _my mum_ wanted me to be thinner (my mum and sister are a bit vain) and would tell me on a daily basis that 'when you had gladular fever (and was therefore nil by mouth) you lost a stone' :shrug: as a kid with black and whit logic I thougt that the only message she was sending was that I should starve myself to be thin. I get on with my mum but when I lost weight for myself and she said I looked good I told her I didn't want to hear it from her mouth and we sorted the whole thing out. I told her that she was basically 'my media' growing up :shock: she was mortified.
> 
> Wow Jaynie, your experience is very similar to mine which is probably where my strong feelings on the subject come from. My mother was anorexic/bulimic for most of my young life and to this day does not have a healthy relationship with food. The most cutting thing I remember her saying to me was "you could be quite pretty if only you'd lose some weight". This from a woman who was wasting away before my eyes :nope: I must add she is much different now but that stuff inside someone's head never fully goes away.Click to expand...

Oh Kit I had exactly the same comment from one of my mom's 'best friends' who said "You could be very pretty if you were thinner. Like your mom. She's actually pretty if you look past her body"!!!!!!! :shock: And I was 7 at the time


----------



## Mollykins

My head is trying to explode... out of my left eye. I swear it is. :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG scary adventures here:shock: I just set out with Holly to go to the park, and was getting some money out at the cash machine just outside my house to buy a bun at the baker's on the way, and a man all dressed in black with a full balaclava and black gloves ran past me, and something dropped out of his pocket onto the floor when he'd just passed me and I saw it was a gun:shock::shock::shock: He ran on and into the Post Office. So I sprinted back indoors, called the Police...feeling a bit shakey. Will update when I found out what happened...Police vans are arriving....

B!!!!! That's frightening!!!! :shock:
:hugs:


PS...you should come live in safe sunny SA :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> believe it or not i just read from page 2923 and this turt is officially caught up :smug: i started yesterday evening and i really enjoyed it! i have so much to say, but now that i'm at work my ability to comment is limited. :dohh: I will say this though, Kit u are so pretty! u and OH make a stunning couple. I have to rethink my gender prediction for you. B, i hope all is well. come back soon dear :hugs:

Well done Newbiedoobiedoo!!!!!!! Welcome back (I won't post a pic or B will accuse me of gratuitous posting :haha:)

And Kit, I second, third, fourth the pretty comments :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay this may have already been covered and it's terribly off topic, but...
> 
> Is anyone a Twilight fan??
> 
> I have read the books, but in my defense I read them when the last one came out, so I was a few years younger, now... :haha:
> 
> And, also in my defense Robert Pattinson is one of the most gorgeous men alive. YUM.
> 
> However, I dislike the movies because Kristen Stewart is a horrible actress and an abomination of Bella.
> 
> Anyway... I have a picture to share if there are a few Twilight/vampire fans :haha:
> 
> I have read the books... I find them psychologically fascinating due largely to it's ability to have created such a large fan base when honestly (don't hit me) Stephanie Meyer isn't such a "blow your mind" author. Don't get me wrong, I got hooked on the books and it wasn't for the psychological reason. :haha: I actually rented the movie Twilight because my OH and I wanted to see what all the hype was about... hugely disappointing. Then I bad mouthed the movie to my sister and voila! The books ended up plopped in my lap. :haha:Click to expand...

I am a huge fan of the books for several reasons. Firstly, I am a vampire fiction fan. Second, the love story really struck a chord for me...flashbacks to meeting DH at 17 and falling in love. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. And third, because I think they strike a really good balance between action and romance and fantasy. They are my 'holiday feeling' read (replaced Harry Potter)

I am so glad that I read the books before seeing the first movie because I really don't like the first movie. I think they improved from there and I have warmed up to them....RP probably helps a lot :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

1- kit you are a class A gorge pot ... lovely pic !!
2- bloody hell monkey - stop attracting trouble ..... What a crazy Friday u have had !!
3- hello all my darlings - happy Friday 
4- poofucks.... After feeling shitty all week and my feet and hands swelling this week, I was unable to get my shoes on today just my flip flops ! Imagine it ladies.... Huge feet even larger than normal! I managed to get a gp appt after work .... So I have raised blood pressure , protein in my urine and suspected anemia !!!! It seems as my
Midwife never had my booking results at my 16 week appt. She asked me to ask the blood work dept just to send them to me and file them
Away. Great - gp looks at the results in my notes and is shocked to see they were very low in march !!! Bumholes


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> My head is trying to explode... out of my left eye. I swear it is. :nope:

Molly, have you tried these?

I haven't used them but I have ordered with my next shipment and I have used several other products by them and they are very good. Safe to take in pregnancy so may be worth a try


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> 1- kit you are a class A gorge pot ... lovely pic !!
> 2- bloody hell monkey - stop attracting trouble ..... What a crazy Friday u have had !!
> 3- hello all my darlings - happy Friday
> 4- poofucks.... After feeling shitty all week and my feet and hands swelling this week, I was unable to get my shoes on today just my flip flops ! Imagine it ladies.... Huge feet even larger than normal! I managed to get a gp appt after work .... So I have raised blood pressure , protein in my urine and suspected anemia !!!! It seems as my
> Midwife never had my booking results at my 16 week appt. She asked me to ask the blood work dept just to send them to me and file them
> Away. Great - gp looks at the results in my notes and is shocked to see they were very low in march !!! Bumholes

Oh my goodness Chrunchster! That is not good at all :nope: Sorry. I hope GP has prescribed something?


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks trin a ling ! Blood tests Monday and then take it from there .... No work till
Results back , looks like I need to get a hobby !!!! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok freshly caught up now :happydance:

:shock: B what a mad day! Glad your ok though and I hope they get the runaway soon :hugs:

Kit - I agree with everyone else your v. pretty and you and DH are a perfect match!! Can't wait to see Bubba!

Glorious weather where I am in the UK...............IF your a duck!

I have purchased the Acetate required to do my Photo Album and then need some Bridal Pins for in the flowers of my bouquet...bit by bit i'm getting there!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

How post videos?:shrug: Long time try-ey, no work-ey:shrug:

Poofucks Crunch but get all the treatment on offer now for our Frankenbabe:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Thanks trin a ling ! Blood tests Monday and then take it from there .... No work till
> Results back , looks like I need to get a hobby !!!! X

Dandelion is a fantastic, safe diuertic which can bring down the swelling and help in that way to lower the BP.

MIght be worthwhile trying til you're prescribed something


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello my lovelies :hugs: I love how you worry for me. I feel all warm and cozy nuv'd so. :kiss: I awoke with a headache this morning after dreaming of my abusive ex come back to hurt me as I angered him due to not only being with someone else but being pregnant... I was running from him and jumped into a running car... only to discover it was full of baby tarantulas. :shock: I am extremely phobic. 'Twas no good I say. :nope:
> 
> Bethany- get your tush back online and tell us you and Miss and all safe. :hugs:
> 
> Luna- Quite a deal my girl! :thumbup: I love craigslist!
> 
> Jaynie- Newbie- :hugs: :kiss:

Oh me oh my Molly...horrid dream :nope: No wonder you got a headache after that! Hope it's easing a little :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> i would have woke up screaming! now that it's warm they are starting to show up in the house. i have a really awful spider story from last summer but i don't know if i'm strong enough to tell it! :cry: I'm being overly dramatic, but it was awful nonetheless!

You can't be too dramatic where spiders are concerned - HATE 'EM! *shudders*


----------



## TrinityMom

I went to see a friend this afternoon who had her baby last week. I've been really worried about her - not answering her phone, hasn't posted pics, just an sms birth notification.

Anyway, I phoned her and she said she would be ready for visitors next week some time and when I asked about the birth she was very noncommittal and cahnged the subject. Eventually I said 'i'm coming over, even if it's so I can hold the baby while you have a shower or a nap or something' and she just started sobbing :cry:

The birth was traumatic and from what she's said, badly managed. Her hind waters ruptured and then 2 days later her forewaters but she was told to wait for contractions to go to hospital. After waiting 12 hours with no sign of a contraction, her DH said he wanted to go in and check baby was ok. When they got there and put her on the ctg, baby was in distress, she had an emergency caesar, reacted badly to the epidural, the baby was in NICU for 4 days, she didn't see her at all until 15 hours after the birth, she was discouraged from breastfeeding and had to set an alarm herself and walk to the NICU to feed, discharged without enough pain meds..... Very bad situation. And when I got there it was obvious baby had jaundice and no one had told her :nope:

She has a history of severe depression so I was very worried about PND. I'm so glad I went and she was feeling a lot better by the time I left. The nurses had told her to only feed every 3 hours and baby was crying all the time. I made her feed every time the baby woke up and cried and she slept blissfully from then on. I hate it when people give bad advice and no support and leave someone a wreck...not their problem when she's discharged

Here's bebe Isla
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/228789_10150251890479880_594719879_8819626_218203_n.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Good god....poor girl! Poor baby too...so sad that she was so ill advised and that her baby had Jaundice!! I hope shes ok now though xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Picture of Kit!:wohoo: You're as beautiful, nay more beautiful, than I imagined!:cloud9::kiss::hugs: And your DH looks so friendly:friends:

My goodness..such lovely compliments on my pic even though we have such dirty faces :haha: Thank you very kindly m'love :hugs:

I had to check with OH to see if he minded me posting it...he didn't except asking why I chose the one with us with dirty mushes :haha: and he is a very friendly person - good assessment :thumbup:

I'm so glad you and LO are ok after the events of the day. It's scary stuff guns and all. Have they caught the naughty gun toting chap yet do you know? And yes, Trin's right..you should go and get some respite from all this crime in SA! :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Jaynie, I meant to say that book looks interesting. I know all about HeLa cells but I had no idea about the back history


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> April - any improvement?
> 
> few heart palpitations but i got those before i was pregnant, pins n needles calmed down but bubis given me gip like either kicking or punching real low behind my pubic bone! not sure how he can get that low without falling out lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: This baby has been a little boxer and punching low like that since I first felt him but as for the last 3 days I've been feeling him kick and kicking up around my belly button area. It's exciting to feel him move else where. :thumbup: My Aunt said that her third child made her constantly feel as though the baby was going to fall out. :haha:Click to expand...

Hmm..I wonder which Aunt said that..you have so many! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> or face to name?! lol x

:haha: I knew what you meant and thanks very much :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Arbitrary youtube post of the day :haha: LOOOOVE this song and the video is rather interesting
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9LOFXwPwC4


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have pins n needles in my left hand and they won't go away :(
> 
> Ooo, maybe linked to your sciatic problems I wonder??Click to expand...
> 
> It could be carpal tunnel syndrome :shrug: Quite common in pregnancyClick to expand...

i did read on this and am keeping an eye out on it, its like an achy arm with a tingle in the fingers, mum said could be nerve in back n neck and dad said could be baby sitting on nerve, me im just clueless lol x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't know Twilight but your DH looks quite fetching as a Vampire:thumbup: Very young though, he looks about the age of my DSS the Elder:shock: I guess I'm used to the older man, DH is 9yrs older than me and my ex 25yrs older :haha:

My OH is older than me too...5 years :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> God, you've set me off... You may think that your LO is perfect and there is nothing you can do to bate that in a way. I was awful at school and college carrying puppy fat i was miserable and called myself fat every day and then one day my mate said 'we're not arsed and if you're miserable about it then do something about it or put on a front and you will eventually feel happy' now, the main problem was that _my mum_ wanted me to be thinner (my mum and sister are a bit vain) and would tell me on a daily basis that 'when you had gladular fever (and was therefore nil by mouth) you lost a stone' :shrug: as a kid with black and whit logic I thougt that the only message she was sending was that I should starve myself to be thin. I get on with my mum but when I lost weight for myself and she said I looked good I told her I didn't want to hear it from her mouth and we sorted the whole thing out. I told her that she was basically 'my media' growing up :shock: she was mortified.
> 
> Wow Jaynie, your experience is very similar to mine which is probably where my strong feelings on the subject come from. My mother was anorexic/bulimic for most of my young life and to this day does not have a healthy relationship with food. The most cutting thing I remember her saying to me was "you could be quite pretty if only you'd lose some weight". This from a woman who was wasting away before my eyes :nope: I must add she is much different now but that stuff inside someone's head never fully goes away.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Kit I had exactly the same comment from one of my mom's 'best friends' who said "You could be very pretty if you were thinner. Like your mom. She's actually pretty if you look past her body"!!!!!!! :shock: And I was 7 at the timeClick to expand...

:shock: What an evil thing to say to a little girl :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> 1- kit you are a class A gorge pot ... lovely pic !!
> 2- bloody hell monkey - stop attracting trouble ..... What a crazy Friday u have had !!
> 3- hello all my darlings - happy Friday
> 4- poofucks.... After feeling shitty all week and my feet and hands swelling this week, I was unable to get my shoes on today just my flip flops ! Imagine it ladies.... Huge feet even larger than normal! I managed to get a gp appt after work .... So I have raised blood pressure , protein in my urine and suspected anemia !!!! It seems as my
> Midwife never had my booking results at my 16 week appt. She asked me to ask the blood work dept just to send them to me and file them
> Away. Great - gp looks at the results in my notes and is shocked to see they were very low in march !!! Bumholes

My goodness woman! That's awful! What are they going to do for you?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My head is trying to explode... out of my left eye. I swear it is. :nope:
> 
> Molly, have you tried these?
> 
> I haven't used them but I have ordered with my next shipment and I have used several other products by them and they are very good. Safe to take in pregnancy so may be worth a tryClick to expand...

I haven't tried them- I'll look into it.:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> 1- kit you are a class A gorge pot ... lovely pic !!
> 2- bloody hell monkey - stop attracting trouble ..... What a crazy Friday u have had !!
> 3- hello all my darlings - happy Friday
> 4- poofucks.... After feeling shitty all week and my feet and hands swelling this week, I was unable to get my shoes on today just my flip flops ! Imagine it ladies.... Huge feet even larger than normal! I managed to get a gp appt after work .... So I have raised blood pressure , protein in my urine and suspected anemia !!!! It seems as my
> Midwife never had my booking results at my 16 week appt. She asked me to ask the blood work dept just to send them to me and file them
> Away. Great - gp looks at the results in my notes and is shocked to see they were very low in march !!! Bumholes

Thanks for the lovely compliment Crunchie :blush::hugs:

Gawd...what total incompetence :shrug: I don't like the sound of any of that lovely...what are they doing for you? Take it VERY easy - Doctor Kit hath spoken! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello my lovelies :hugs: I love how you worry for me. I feel all warm and cozy nuv'd so. :kiss: I awoke with a headache this morning after dreaming of my abusive ex come back to hurt me as I angered him due to not only being with someone else but being pregnant... I was running from him and jumped into a running car... only to discover it was full of baby tarantulas. :shock: I am extremely phobic. 'Twas no good I say. :nope:
> 
> Bethany- get your tush back online and tell us you and Miss and all safe. :hugs:
> 
> Luna- Quite a deal my girl! :thumbup: I love craigslist!
> 
> Jaynie- Newbie- :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Oh me oh my Molly...horrid dream :nope: No wonder you got a headache after that! Hope it's easing a little :hugs:Click to expand...

Headache is gone! Woo! :thumbup: I ended up taking something but it really was getting bad and it's (FINALLY) nice out today. Going to have a high of 71*F/21*C and we have a carnival to go to tonight so I must be ready! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've spent all evening failing to upload vids for you and now DH is home after horrendous traffic and dinner beckons, plus tomorrow DH is in a Triathlon, so off to nom nom and early night. Big crowd out to watch the race tomorrow, I'll be there with my bestest trophy to date, Ickle Hollinka:hugs: I went skulking off inbetween armed robbers to the park late this afternoon and met my former trainer (he led our female team through the cross-country Nationals, a really good bloke:thumbup:) who was preparing the race for tomorrrow (the start is from our village and into the forest) and he has a grandson of 2yrs old today:happydance: so we exchanged baby stories rather than sports stories:happydance:

Sleep tight all :hugs::kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mollykins

Good grief Trin! That's awful about your friend! :hugs: I'm glad you gave her no choice I just showed up. Sometimes that's all we need. :flower: Her baby is adorable though! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- Good luck to your DH tomorrow. Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks ladies, just got to go and have some tests on monday x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> God, you've set me off... You may think that your LO is perfect and there is nothing you can do to bate that in a way. I was awful at school and college carrying puppy fat i was miserable and called myself fat every day and then one day my mate said 'we're not arsed and if you're miserable about it then do something about it or put on a front and you will eventually feel happy' now, the main problem was that _my mum_ wanted me to be thinner (my mum and sister are a bit vain) and would tell me on a daily basis that 'when you had gladular fever (and was therefore nil by mouth) you lost a stone' :shrug: as a kid with black and whit logic I thougt that the only message she was sending was that I should starve myself to be thin. I get on with my mum but when I lost weight for myself and she said I looked good I told her I didn't want to hear it from her mouth and we sorted the whole thing out. I told her that she was basically 'my media' growing up :shock: she was mortified.
> 
> Wow Jaynie, your experience is very similar to mine which is probably where my strong feelings on the subject come from. My mother was anorexic/bulimic for most of my young life and to this day does not have a healthy relationship with food. The most cutting thing I remember her saying to me was "you could be quite pretty if only you'd lose some weight". This from a woman who was wasting away before my eyes :nope: I must add she is much different now but that stuff inside someone's head never fully goes away.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Kit I had exactly the same comment from one of my mom's 'best friends' who said "You could be very pretty if you were thinner. Like your mom. She's actually pretty if you look past her body"!!!!!!! :shock: And I was 7 at the timeClick to expand...
> 
> :shock: What an evil thing to say to a little girl :nope:Click to expand...

I have a 'friend' who told me I'd be pretty if I was fatter :saywhat: I'm fookin' God's Gift to those who like petite forms:growlmad: In my mind I told her "You'd be married with children if you were nicer":flower: You just can't win:shrug: I even love that Abominable Boob Woman that Kit posted last night:thumbup: Wha'ever makes ya happy love:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I went to see a friend this afternoon who had her baby last week. I've been really worried about her - not answering her phone, hasn't posted pics, just an sms birth notification.
> 
> Anyway, I phoned her and she said she would be ready for visitors next week some time and when I asked about the birth she was very noncommittal and cahnged the subject. Eventually I said 'i'm coming over, even if it's so I can hold the baby while you have a shower or a nap or something' and she just started sobbing :cry:
> 
> The birth was traumatic and from what she's said, badly managed. Her hind waters ruptured and then 2 days later her forewaters but she was told to wait for contractions to go to hospital. After waiting 12 hours with no sign of a contraction, her DH said he wanted to go in and check baby was ok. When they got there and put her on the ctg, baby was in distress, she had an emergency caesar, reacted badly to the epidural, the baby was in NICU for 4 days, she didn't see her at all until 15 hours after the birth, she was discouraged from breastfeeding and had to set an alarm herself and walk to the NICU to feed, discharged without enough pain meds..... Very bad situation. And when I got there it was obvious baby had jaundice and no one had told her :nope:
> 
> She has a history of severe depression so I was very worried about PND. I'm so glad I went and she was feeling a lot better by the time I left. The nurses had told her to only feed every 3 hours and baby was crying all the time. I made her feed every time the baby woke up and cried and she slept blissfully from then on. I hate it when people give bad advice and no support and leave someone a wreck...not their problem when she's discharged
> 
> Here's bebe Isla
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/228789_10150251890479880_594719879_8819626_218203_n.jpg

:shock: Poor soul..it's like a catalogue of disasters from start to finish. if there was a worse case scenario, this would be up near the top of the list. I hope she has support from now on (obviously in addition to yourself) Isla is beautiful though - what a head of hair!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello my lovelies :hugs: I love how you worry for me. I feel all warm and cozy nuv'd so. :kiss: I awoke with a headache this morning after dreaming of my abusive ex come back to hurt me as I angered him due to not only being with someone else but being pregnant... I was running from him and jumped into a running car... only to discover it was full of baby tarantulas. :shock: I am extremely phobic. 'Twas no good I say. :nope:
> 
> Bethany- get your tush back online and tell us you and Miss and all safe. :hugs:
> 
> Luna- Quite a deal my girl! :thumbup: I love craigslist!
> 
> Jaynie- Newbie- :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Oh me oh my Molly...horrid dream :nope: No wonder you got a headache after that! Hope it's easing a little :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Headache is gone! Woo! :thumbup: I ended up taking something but it really was getting bad and it's (FINALLY) nice out today. Going to have a high of 71*F/21*C and we have a carnival to go to tonight so I must be ready! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Excellent! Glad it's gone :thumbup: What time for the carnival then?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've spent all evening failing to upload vids for you and now DH is home after horrendous traffic and dinner beckons, plus tomorrow DH is in a Triathlon, so off to nom nom and early night. Big crowd out to watch the race tomorrow, I'll be there with my bestest trophy to date, Ickle Hollinka:hugs: I went skulking off inbetween armed robbers to the park late this afternoon and met my former trainer (he led our female team through the cross-country Nationals, a really good bloke:thumbup:) who was preparing the race for tomorrrow (the start is from our village and into the forest) and he has a grandson of 2yrs old today:happydance: so we exchanged baby stories rather than sports stories:happydance:
> 
> Sleep tight all :hugs::kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Ah sorry I sort of missed you tonight....have a lovely day tomorrow and hope DH does really well :thumbup:

Night night and pleasant dreams I hope :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello my lovelies :hugs: I love how you worry for me. I feel all warm and cozy nuv'd so. :kiss: I awoke with a headache this morning after dreaming of my abusive ex come back to hurt me as I angered him due to not only being with someone else but being pregnant... I was running from him and jumped into a running car... only to discover it was full of baby tarantulas. :shock: I am extremely phobic. 'Twas no good I say. :nope:
> 
> Bethany- get your tush back online and tell us you and Miss and all safe. :hugs:
> 
> Luna- Quite a deal my girl! :thumbup: I love craigslist!
> 
> Jaynie- Newbie- :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Oh me oh my Molly...horrid dream :nope: No wonder you got a headache after that! Hope it's easing a little :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Headache is gone! Woo! :thumbup: I ended up taking something but it really was getting bad and it's (FINALLY) nice out today. Going to have a high of 71*F/21*C and we have a carnival to go to tonight so I must be ready! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent! Glad it's gone :thumbup: What time for the carnival then?Click to expand...

Carnival starts at 5pm and runs til 730pm... Here's to hoping I make it walking around that much! FX. OH is taking an early day and should be home in an hour so perhaps I'll have a bit of a rest before hand. :-k Of course... seems to beautiful a day to waste. :shrug: 

How are you today my love dove?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello my lovelies :hugs: I love how you worry for me. I feel all warm and cozy nuv'd so. :kiss: I awoke with a headache this morning after dreaming of my abusive ex come back to hurt me as I angered him due to not only being with someone else but being pregnant... I was running from him and jumped into a running car... only to discover it was full of baby tarantulas. :shock: I am extremely phobic. 'Twas no good I say. :nope:
> 
> Bethany- get your tush back online and tell us you and Miss and all safe. :hugs:
> 
> Luna- Quite a deal my girl! :thumbup: I love craigslist!
> 
> Jaynie- Newbie- :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Oh me oh my Molly...horrid dream :nope: No wonder you got a headache after that! Hope it's easing a little :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Headache is gone! Woo! :thumbup: I ended up taking something but it really was getting bad and it's (FINALLY) nice out today. Going to have a high of 71*F/21*C and we have a carnival to go to tonight so I must be ready! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent! Glad it's gone :thumbup: What time for the carnival then?Click to expand...
> 
> Carnival starts at 5pm and runs til 730pm... Here's to hoping I make it walking around that much! FX. OH is taking an early day and should be home in an hour so perhaps I'll have a bit of a rest before hand. :-k Of course... seems to beautiful a day to waste. :shrug:
> 
> How are you today my love dove?Click to expand...

Yes, I'd advise a rest beforehand - if you're too tired you won't enjoy it as much :shrug:

I'm ok today thanks :hugs: I'm tired as usual but no change there :haha: It's hospital bag preparations this weekend for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello my lovelies :hugs: I love how you worry for me. I feel all warm and cozy nuv'd so. :kiss: I awoke with a headache this morning after dreaming of my abusive ex come back to hurt me as I angered him due to not only being with someone else but being pregnant... I was running from him and jumped into a running car... only to discover it was full of baby tarantulas. :shock: I am extremely phobic. 'Twas no good I say. :nope:
> 
> Bethany- get your tush back online and tell us you and Miss and all safe. :hugs:
> 
> Luna- Quite a deal my girl! :thumbup: I love craigslist!
> 
> Jaynie- Newbie- :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Oh me oh my Molly...horrid dream :nope: No wonder you got a headache after that! Hope it's easing a little :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Headache is gone! Woo! :thumbup: I ended up taking something but it really was getting bad and it's (FINALLY) nice out today. Going to have a high of 71*F/21*C and we have a carnival to go to tonight so I must be ready! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent! Glad it's gone :thumbup: What time for the carnival then?Click to expand...
> 
> Carnival starts at 5pm and runs til 730pm... Here's to hoping I make it walking around that much! FX. OH is taking an early day and should be home in an hour so perhaps I'll have a bit of a rest before hand. :-k Of course... seems to beautiful a day to waste. :shrug:
> 
> How are you today my love dove?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'd advise a rest beforehand - if you're too tired you won't enjoy it as much :shrug:
> 
> I'm ok today thanks :hugs: I'm tired as usual but no change there :haha: It's hospital bag preparations this weekend for me! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooo! That's always exciting. Means you are getting close! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

I know Molly...7 weeks on Monday till DD 8-[


----------



## mummyApril

ladies im sorry iv not been talkative much tonight, i am just too tired after feeling well on and off today weird day! so am off to rest some more lol night all xx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ladies im sorry iv not been talkative much tonight, i am just too tired after feeling well on and off today weird day! so am off to rest some more lol night all xx

Aww poor April :nope:

You get yourself off to bed...all cosy and as comfy as possible and we'll catch up over the weekend. Remember..take it easy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok ladies...signing off for the night.

Night night all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night ladies. I'm off to my hypnobirthing course tomorrow so I shall spot you in the evening :thumbup:

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I don't know Twilight but your DH looks quite fetching as a Vampire:thumbup: Very young though, he looks about the age of my DSS the Elder:shock: I guess I'm used to the older man, DH is 9yrs older than me and my ex 25yrs older :haha:
> 
> My OH is older than me too...5 years :thumbup:Click to expand...

DH was... oh, 25 I think? When that picture was taken. It was just after our wedding, so yes, I think he was 25. He's 3 years older than me. He'll be 29 this year and I'll be 26! Gah!!


----------



## LunaLady

Good night girls across the pond!! :kiss:

Trin, what a sad story about your friend's birth experience! You're a very nice friend for going to check in on her; she needed that even if she couldn't say it, I'm sure. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> I know Molly...7 weeks on Monday till DD 8-[

teehee! I am so excited to see your little bambino/a's pics all over this thread. :awww: :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

April- No worries my love... my only concern is if you to feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Lily! :wave: Crunchie! :wave: Luna! 

:kiss: to all


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Molly!! :D

As I mentioned earlier, I picked up some maternity clothes today from a lady from Craigslist. WOW they are awesome!!! All my style, all colors I love, all things I would I chosen for myself. Score!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

The carnival tonight sounds fun, Molly! I hope you guys have a good time! A nice night for it :)


----------



## LunaLady

DH and I are going for Chinese when he gets home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: I'm SOOO excited!! I'm SOOO hungry! Tomorrow is grocery day and boy does our kitchen look like it. I had cheese, an apple, a yogurt and a piece of toast today. That's it! I'm so ready for some Chinese :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles!!!! SO I KNOW no one is on but ill chat with myself :thumbup:

Story: Most of my childhood friends and I are friendly but do not really hang out except a couple... we all moved around. One in particular that lives by me and that I see a lot has been a life savor and she doesn't even know it. Every time I go out with her I become an adult kid if that makes sense. She just makes me think my life is comical. She doesn't take things 2 seriously. I always feel really happy after seeing her. We went out tonight and even tho I am stressed waiting around to hear when probes will be done im relaxed. Is it just me or when your with childhood friends you are more free. I am for some reason. They know everything about me and I know everything about them , all the stupid little nothings and the big life changing things ... just makes you more open to be 100% yourself. Id also like to thank you ladies because I feel like I can be 100% myself when I chat with you. No judgment just free to be who you are! People said I changed after I lost the baby, closed up a bit more. Normally Im the life of a party just like to have fun. Talking to you all has opened me up and talking things out with you has helped me take one step after the next in a positive direction. I think I m slowly but surely becoming my old self again. I have my moments but mostly I am turning back into my fun loving self. Im lucky I stumbled upon this page. Hope everyone had a great day/night!!!:hugs: 

So good news. Maybe not to all people but I am excited I will be a housewife starting in July! I have escaped my hell job!!! Once we sort the baby stuff out and hopefully become pregnant with our healthy baby together bc they will finish the probes I have faith, then I will get back into subbing in schools then stay home with the baby and eventually go back to teaching.


----------



## addie25

THANK YOU POAS FOR YOUR LOVELY MESSAGE. I WROTE BACK (I AM HORRIBLE AT USING COMPUTERS SO I HOPE IT SENT!!!) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::


----------



## addie25

OK off to read a good book. I used to read 3 books a week and am happy to report I am starting to get back into it . Watch out addie your old self is coming back!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Addie :wave:

Glad to hear you're in good spirits! :dance: I am the same way with my friend from high school. It seems to transport me back to a time of care-free days and reminds me to just relax a bit :thumbup:

That's very exciting you'll be a housewife! It's fun ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Up early for tea and marmite on toast:thumbup:I was lying in bed dreaming of it and then realised it was a dream I could make come true:haha:

*Addie* glad to see you're feeling your old self come back:hugs: I always have a right old giggle with my childhood friends too:friends:

*Molly* I hope you had a great time at the carnival, any pics?:flower:

*Luna* 26 is still nice and young, I found I started feeling old from 27 onwards, since I could no longer get the Youth deal on the Eurostar and had to pay full fare:growlmad: It's better now though since I have my OAP bus pass and Senior Citizen travel deals:jo:

Have fun on your course today *Trin*:thumbup:

All other Turtles have a great Saturday, and any advice on uploading videos would be most welcome:flower: I have 2 of LO kicking in my tummy, and one I made of Holly this time last year for my mum and dad, and you can hear me doing lots of VERY EMBARRASING baby talk:blush::haha: But it's not my 'real' voice I'll remind you!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Has this worked? Video of Holly kicking Thierry, ending in Braxton Hick contraction...
 



Attached Files:







MVI_0209.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HollyMonkey

:nope: Appears not to have worked


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll try again....


----------



## HollyMonkey

But first......:ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

...I have work to do:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

5


----------



## HollyMonkey

4


----------



## HollyMonkey

3


----------



## HollyMonkey

2


----------



## HollyMonkey

1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Meeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: Ho ho ho I love a bit of tumbleweed :ninja:-ing

I'm going to put those brownie points towards an Oops baby:baby:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all !!

Toot toot for the opps baby x 

So trying to rest today but its the dh birthday, worrying about work ! Feel so bad not going in next week .... Not sure why I worry ? No one else seems too
Anyway great day ladies xxxxx 

Enjoy


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I don't know Twilight but your DH looks quite fetching as a Vampire:thumbup: Very young though, he looks about the age of my DSS the Elder:shock: I guess I'm used to the older man, DH is 9yrs older than me and my ex 25yrs older :haha:
> 
> My OH is older than me too...5 years :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> DH was... oh, 25 I think? When that picture was taken. It was just after our wedding, so yes, I think he was 25. He's 3 years older than me. He'll be 29 this year and I'll be 26! Gah!!Click to expand...

My OH is two and a few months older than me and I am the same age as you Luna! :flower: 26 in July me :flower: when i've caught up i'm gonna see if you are on the first page...

Sorry ladies trying to have a more efficient catch up :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh am I the only one with a younger fella ???:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning all :thumbup:

What's going on with everyone this weekend then??

Well OH and I have agreed to not do any work in the house :thumbup: A break from all of that is needed now. Instead, we're off to the little town - or maybe it's more of a village - of Buckingham to get OH measured up for a bespoke suit. It's something that we've put on the back burner for a long time, in fact, it's a gift he got in April last year and hasn't done anything about it! Not sure what he'll go for :shrug:

For me, as I mentioned last night, I will sort my hospital bag out now I think. My MW was quite emphatic that I should do this rather soon at my last visit. We have our classes starting on the 7th June - Three 2 hour slots of blowing the candle out and seeing round the hospital etc, I'm looking forward to them :thumbup:

Anyway...I'd best go and make myself look a bit more respectable to be seen in public than I do now :winkwink: It's funny how it's the oldest and most tatty nightwear that's always the most comfy - enough said eh? I'm sure you all have a lovely mental image of me now with my flannel PJs and hair like an explosion! Now to turn myself into a princess....I may be some time :shock:

Have a great one everyone :thumbup::kiss::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly - I am glad that you took something to alleviate your pain. It surely won't hurt as I know you aren't a pill popper and also with all you pubic pain and whatnot a headache was the last thing you needed. :flower: I truly hope you enjoyed the carnival. 

Holly - good swipe on the post I'd have done that myself but I thought that it would be well gone last night though to be fair. I think you've gone to watch DH in his event - sounds fun. Hope you and Holly enjoy it. I wanna :brat: :brat: see the video. 

Trin, have fun at your hypnobirthing :flower: you always do things that appeal to me :brat: wanna go to a conference too :lol:. You did good by your friend, I think that i'd react the same as your friend to those turn of events but you definitely did the right thing, as usual - SQM saves the day! Do you watch State of Origin? In SA? 

Kit that sounds like a nice chilled weekend indeed and like you, as we speak I am in my pyjamas and they are holey, mismatched and definitely the most comfortable :flower: - hospital bag packing sounds good and responsible. Like Molly - I can't tell you how much I can't wait for your bubba to feature on our thread like Holly does. I had a thought the other day... Are you having an SMS announcement? Is your DH got a list of people that he is texting? I think a turtle should feature on that text list if so :-k (I had this thought in town just wandering around that you would just disappear and we might worry :nope: :shrug: 

Crunchster... Bad luck on the misread diagnosis, that's properly bad form from the NHS the other day this got to me I mean we are so excited and have done all we can to get preggo and it makes me a bit mad that the docs can miss something like this :growlmad: I get the guilt with being off work and whatnot :flower: don't trip it, what I usually think is that it's less guilt and more to do with the fact that no one will cover you. Does this ring true? 

Addie - I am glad you had fun with your friend :flower: I am like that with my childhood friends and even though they are busiest of all my friends I love to meet up with them and stuff and I am truly comfortable when it is them I am out with. I am glad you are finding you again love! It's important. We love you and have only done whatever we have done because it is so... I am reading a book, dunno if you seen called the immortal life of Henrietta Lacks, OMG I couldn't put it down yesterday started at 4pm and read 140 pages :shock: - how do you _afford_ three books a week? Do you have a kindle? 

Well today for me, I am chilling and the me and the OH are off to see Erin and give her some love :cloud9: and then on the way back we are going to a craft shop for me :happydance: I need a cabling knitting needle and some wool for turtle ish gift! :D AND THEN (if that wasn't enough) I am going to Nando's for tea as we decided to do that today rather than last night as last night Warrington rugby were on TV so we watched that at our friends house we won 60 - 0


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie - your so so wise ! I suppose I feel slight guilt that it leaves the team short - also yes not one of them will cover me ! Also I feel let down by my boss - I went in on Friday feeling rubbish and my boss was like - u ok
? U look awful- I tell her and her response was make a gp appt but I need those figures by noon??? Cheers love - don't delegate it, just chase your poorly staff member !!!!

Never mind eh !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

They can't understand your problems. If my mum can't understand my pleas for flexible working next week when I am supposed to be moving house, I learned that no one would. When we talked about it she said that she could never understand my pressure and me hers... It makes sense, they are concerned about you but also about their figures and shit... Get me? They probably haven't even thought about how you feel in that worry just takes over when you are pregnant. It's all normal but I hate that you don't have cover, because they should - holidays and the like are a legal right and that means not doubling your work load for a week when you get back! Feel better though :hugs: sorry that you are ill!


----------



## Sarachka

hi lovers,

I'm up and enjoying a coffee while OH snores away upstairs. 

My Kinect arrived and OMG it's so much fun! I did an hour if exercise and will aim for more today.

*Kit *sounds like you've got a sweet day planned. What's the suit for, a particular occasion or does he wear suits to work?

*Jaynie *I wanna come to the craft shop with you! 

*Holly *sorry my attempt to earn some cash scared you yesterday, and thanks for calling the police on me! I'd have kept you in an endless supply of wee sticks and branston if it had all gone down right :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

All hail... 

Sarachka - glad you are enjoying your kinnect! Loverly stuff. I love this craft shop their website is here and you can see photos of the shop, I get so geekily excited! https://www.blacksheepwools.com/acatalog/Craft_Barn.html... If you scroll down to the right is the layout of most of the shop :cloud9: 

YOU USED A SMILEY! Have you used one before?

I am also a sleep widow this morning - god knows what time the OH went to bed! I left him playing poker at about 2.30 am... I am so tired! Going to have to wake him as if we want to see Erin we have to go fast! :sad2: I hate rushing!


----------



## firstbaby25

tumbleweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed - i've had to wake the OH up and he is less than happy turns out he'd been playing poker online until 5.30 am :shrug: how was I to know?


----------



## firstbaby25

Laters lovies I am going to go and read and eat and then see my nan and erin and my mum and then craft shopping and then stopping off at a friends (with my knitting) and then NANDO's for tea and then a film night with the OH (we got 4 from blockbuster to avoid paying a fine :blush: and they have to be back Sunday)... I could weep with fun things to do today :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

here is some knitting inspiration for Holly and Jaynie

https://data.whicdn.com/images/9740188/il_570xN.213033530_large.jpg?1305353288

https://data.whicdn.com/images/9608710/tumblr_lkuiu4CXsO1qg14njo1_500_large.jpg?1304976746

https://data.whicdn.com/images/9526111/5207745425_eb4b789c0b_z_large.jpg?1304755499


----------



## HollyMonkey

Race starts at 2pm:happydance: I'm getting nervous and I'm not even doing it:haha: Didn't go to babyswimmers since Holly's little friend was sick so I went and got some fabric to make a dress for me instead:blush: And had overwhelming desire for spag bog so I've just thrown the necessary ingredients into a pan and am letting it simmer:thumbup:

JAYNIE YOU'RE SO RIGHT WE NEED TEXT NEWS FROM KIT VIA SOMEONE!! One of you UK bods, then it's cheaper, a turtle in England must indeed pm Kit her phone number!:happydance:

Oh poofucks I didn't recognise you under the balaclava Sarachka:dohh: One of Alex's toy guns was it:haha: Don't worry, I'm planning a bust on the Clearblue and Branston HQ's. "Your weesticks or your life:gun:" I will say. And "Hand over the Small Chunk pickle:ninja:" Keep an eye on the news:thumbup: _*SwagMonkeyPants Busts Branston and Clearblue with Sawn-off Banana*_

Must dash, got to get the munchkin and myself fed before the big moment!

Lovin' you all tremendously this fine Saturday:hugs:


----------



## addie25

I do have a kindle but I much rather hold a book and flip the pages so I never use it. Not all the books are mine I share with that friend inwas talking about but yea I reall do spend a lot of money on books. I hope to collect enough books to have a huge library in my house. I want tall book shelves where u need that sliding ladder :)


----------



## Sarachka

Does any one have any tips for preserving some flowers? OH got me roses on my birthday and they're about done now, but I want to see if I can dry one


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OK off to read a good book. I used to read 3 books a week and am happy to report I am starting to get back into it . Watch out addie your old self is coming back!!!

Hi addie :wave:

So pleased you're getting back to your old happy self again :thumbup: Not surprisingly, you obviousy just needed some time and although it's cliche, time is a great healer :flower:

Like you, I love getting together with my oldest friends..to be honest, because I've moved away from home, I only have "acquaintances" where I live although they're nice enough, but not like my "real" friends. I completely get how you feel sharing your time with someone who knows all about you..the good and the bad!

I loved reading your happy post..I could almost "see" you smiling and that's such a great thing - keep up the good work m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Up early for tea and marmite on toast:thumbup:I was lying in bed dreaming of it and then realised it was a dream I could make come true:haha:
> 
> *Addie* glad to see you're feeling your old self come back:hugs: I always have a right old giggle with my childhood friends too:friends:
> 
> *Molly* I hope you had a great time at the carnival, any pics?:flower:
> 
> *Luna* 26 is still nice and young, I found I started feeling old from 27 onwards, since I could no longer get the Youth deal on the Eurostar and had to pay full fare:growlmad: It's better now though since I have my OAP bus pass and Senior Citizen travel deals:jo:
> 
> Have fun on your course today *Trin*:thumbup:
> 
> All other Turtles have a great Saturday, and any advice on uploading videos would be most welcome:flower: I have 2 of LO kicking in my tummy, and one I made of Holly this time last year for my mum and dad, and you can hear me doing lots of VERY EMBARRASING baby talk:blush::haha: But it's not my 'real' voice I'll remind you!!

B...I think the only way for you to post a video on here will be to go on to YouTube and download your video there, then post a link to it. I wouldn't know any other way I'm afraid and I know that's what Sezi has done a couple of times I'm sure. Give it a go if you don't mind your vid being on YouTube for the world to see?? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Meeeeeee!!!!!

Nicely done my :ninja: friend :thumbup: Here's hoping for your oops bebe :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!
> 
> Toot toot for the opps baby x
> 
> So trying to rest today but its the dh birthday, worrying about work ! Feel so bad not going in next week .... Not sure why I worry ? No one else seems too
> Anyway great day ladies xxxxx
> 
> Enjoy

Hold it right there my lovely Crunchster! What you are dealing with right now is WAY more important than missing a couple of days at work...and trust me, life will march on at work regardless..it's their problem, not yours :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ohhh am I the only one with a younger fella ???:blush:

Ooo, get you! You cradle snatcher you! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> hi lovers,
> 
> I'm up and enjoying a coffee while OH snores away upstairs.
> 
> My Kinect arrived and OMG it's so much fun! I did an hour if exercise and will aim for more today.
> 
> *Kit *sounds like you've got a sweet day planned. What's the suit for, a particular occasion or does he wear suits to work?
> 
> *Jaynie *I wanna come to the craft shop with you!
> 
> *Holly *sorry my attempt to earn some cash scared you yesterday, and thanks for calling the police on me! I'd have kept you in an endless supply of wee sticks and branston if it had all gone down right :winkwink:

Glad you're pleased with your Kinect purchase....they look like fab fun :thumbup: Better than a Wii do you think?

:rofl: - Just laughing at the thought of my OH going to work wearing a suit :rofl: He's grease monkey you see...he's an HGV mechanic, has been all of his working life. No, the suit is simply so he has one...well he does have one but not a made to measure one. He's now been suitably measured, chosen the colour/fabric etc and he picks his posh new suit up next Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...I'm looking forward to hearing how Thierry has fared in the triathlon. I bet you were on tenterhooks the whole time :wacko: I would have been! I get butterflies watching strangers in events on the TV!! Fingers crossed he's pleased with his performance :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

*sings* :serenade:

_It's oh so quiet......shhhh shhhh, it's oh so still........shhhh shhhhh_

I loved Bjork...where'd she go? She was NUTS! :fool: :tease:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: OH's SA appointment is through....23rd May at 2:30pm (BST) more progress!! Yay!! :yipee: Though it means we have to abstain for a week from this monday!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Hi turtles!!!! SO I KNOW no one is on but ill chat with myself :thumbup:
> 
> Story: Most of my childhood friends and I are friendly but do not really hang out except a couple... we all moved around. One in particular that lives by me and that I see a lot has been a life savor and she doesn't even know it. Every time I go out with her I become an adult kid if that makes sense. She just makes me think my life is comical. She doesn't take things 2 seriously. I always feel really happy after seeing her. We went out tonight and even tho I am stressed waiting around to hear when probes will be done im relaxed. Is it just me or when your with childhood friends you are more free. I am for some reason. They know everything about me and I know everything about them , all the stupid little nothings and the big life changing things ... just makes you more open to be 100% yourself. Id also like to thank you ladies because I feel like I can be 100% myself when I chat with you. No judgment just free to be who you are! People said I changed after I lost the baby, closed up a bit more. Normally Im the life of a party just like to have fun. Talking to you all has opened me up and talking things out with you has helped me take one step after the next in a positive direction. I think I m slowly but surely becoming my old self again. I have my moments but mostly I am turning back into my fun loving self. Im lucky I stumbled upon this page. Hope everyone had a great day/night!!!:hugs:
> 
> So good news. Maybe not to all people but I am excited I will be a housewife starting in July! I have escaped my hell job!!! Once we sort the baby stuff out and hopefully become pregnant with our healthy baby together bc they will finish the probes I have faith, then I will get back into subbing in schools then stay home with the baby and eventually go back to teaching.

I'm so glad that we could help you out in some way. :hugs: I'm happy for you that you are becoming, once again, a person that you recognize and can have fun with. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Up early for tea and marmite on toast:thumbup:I was lying in bed dreaming of it and then realised it was a dream I could make come true:haha:
> 
> *Addie* glad to see you're feeling your old self come back:hugs: I always have a right old giggle with my childhood friends too:friends:
> 
> *Molly* I hope you had a great time at the carnival, any pics?:flower:
> 
> *Luna* 26 is still nice and young, I found I started feeling old from 27 onwards, since I could no longer get the Youth deal on the Eurostar and had to pay full fare:growlmad: It's better now though since I have my OAP bus pass and Senior Citizen travel deals:jo:
> 
> Have fun on your course today *Trin*:thumbup:
> 
> All other Turtles have a great Saturday, and any advice on uploading videos would be most welcome:flower: I have 2 of LO kicking in my tummy, and one I made of Holly this time last year for my mum and dad, and you can hear me doing lots of VERY EMBARRASING baby talk:blush::haha: But it's not my 'real' voice I'll remind you!!

We did have fun... I may have over done it a bit but I had a nice epsom salt soak last night as a treat. :thumbup: I only took two pics :dohh: very uncharacteristic of me but I was not so comfortable carrying carnival bags, water bottles, and walking around for an hour and a half with millions of people (millions _might_ be an exaggeration :winkwink:). I will post them later. 

I hope you figure out the video thing... I'm afraid I don't know how to do it either.... :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl: Ho ho ho I love a bit of tumbleweed :ninja:-ing
> 
> I'm going to put those brownie points towards an Oops baby:baby:

As you better! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!
> 
> Toot toot for the opps baby x
> 
> So trying to rest today but its the dh birthday, worrying about work ! Feel so bad not going in next week .... Not sure why I worry ? No one else seems too
> Anyway great day ladies xxxxx
> 
> Enjoy

Happy Birthday Mr. Crunchie!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Ohhh am I the only one with a younger fella ???:blush:

Nope... my OH is a 1 year, 3 months younger exactly. :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Helloooo Lovelies. I have returned from my venture. Quite uneventful to be honest... Erin was knackered so was only fun for about half an hour and then we left there and I went to the craft shop but OH was thirsty and clearly didn't enjoy it as much as I did :haha: I was mulling over wool and he literally raised his eyebrows and tapped his feet :shrug: :haha:... No bother I did buy some bits and I have my paper and we are back out for teal later and I LOVE having the house so we will have a lovely day and i shall have the laptop on periodically to talkl to you girls :flower: 

Kit do you look lovely?

Crunchie - I used to have a younger OH so I have done it, but how much younger is he? Anything 12 months or younger and I don't think it's a proper toyboy :haha: 

Sarachka how is your Kinect? Having fun? My OH is debating a playstation vs Xbox and I think he will be sold if the kinect is good :thumbup: - would you recommend it?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> G'morning all :thumbup:
> 
> What's going on with everyone this weekend then??
> 
> Well OH and I have agreed to not do any work in the house :thumbup: A break from all of that is needed now. Instead, we're off to the little town - or maybe it's more of a village - of Buckingham to get OH measured up for a bespoke suit. It's something that we've put on the back burner for a long time, in fact, it's a gift he got in April last year and hasn't done anything about it! Not sure what he'll go for :shrug:
> 
> For me, as I mentioned last night, I will sort my hospital bag out now I think. My MW was quite emphatic that I should do this rather soon at my last visit. We have our classes starting on the 7th June - Three 2 hour slots of blowing the candle out and seeing round the hospital etc, I'm looking forward to them :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...I'd best go and make myself look a bit more respectable to be seen in public than I do now :winkwink: It's funny how it's the oldest and most tatty nightwear that's always the most comfy - enough said eh? I'm sure you all have a lovely mental image of me now with my flannel PJs and hair like an explosion! Now to turn myself into a princess....I may be some time :shock:
> 
> Have a great one everyone :thumbup::kiss::hugs:

I hope you have a fabulous day out today my love... you (and Mr. Kit) deserve the time off of all things _responsible_. Oh and :haha: exploding hair and holey pajamas. Very nice! :thumbup: I have old night dresses I adore right now. But :-$


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly - I am glad that you took something to alleviate your pain. It surely won't hurt as I know you aren't a pill popper and also with all you pubic pain and whatnot a headache was the last thing you needed. :flower: I truly hope you enjoyed the carnival.
> 
> Holly - good swipe on the post I'd have done that myself but I thought that it would be well gone last night though to be fair. I think you've gone to watch DH in his event - sounds fun. Hope you and Holly enjoy it. I wanna :brat: :brat: see the video.
> 
> Trin, have fun at your hypnobirthing :flower: you always do things that appeal to me :brat: wanna go to a conference too :lol:. You did good by your friend, I think that i'd react the same as your friend to those turn of events but you definitely did the right thing, as usual - SQM saves the day! Do you watch State of Origin? In SA?
> 
> Kit that sounds like a nice chilled weekend indeed and like you, as we speak I am in my pyjamas and they are holey, mismatched and definitely the most comfortable :flower: - hospital bag packing sounds good and responsible. Like Molly - I can't tell you how much I can't wait for your bubba to feature on our thread like Holly does. I had a thought the other day... Are you having an SMS announcement? Is your DH got a list of people that he is texting? I think a turtle should feature on that text list if so :-k (I had this thought in town just wandering around that you would just disappear and we might worry :nope: :shrug:
> 
> Crunchster... Bad luck on the misread diagnosis, that's properly bad form from the NHS the other day this got to me I mean we are so excited and have done all we can to get preggo and it makes me a bit mad that the docs can miss something like this :growlmad: I get the guilt with being off work and whatnot :flower: don't trip it, what I usually think is that it's less guilt and more to do with the fact that no one will cover you. Does this ring true?
> 
> Addie - I am glad you had fun with your friend :flower: I am like that with my childhood friends and even though they are busiest of all my friends I love to meet up with them and stuff and I am truly comfortable when it is them I am out with. I am glad you are finding you again love! It's important. We love you and have only done whatever we have done because it is so... I am reading a book, dunno if you seen called the immortal life of Henrietta Lacks, OMG I couldn't put it down yesterday started at 4pm and read 140 pages :shock: - how do you _afford_ three books a week? Do you have a kindle?
> 
> Well today for me, I am chilling and the me and the OH are off to see Erin and give her some love :cloud9: and then on the way back we are going to a craft shop for me :happydance: I need a cabling knitting needle and some wool for turtle ish gift! :D AND THEN (if that wasn't enough) I am going to Nando's for tea as we decided to do that today rather than last night as last night Warrington rugby were on TV so we watched that at our friends house we won 60 - 0

Hello lovey dovey turtle girl. :hugs: The carnival was a blast, the girls really enjoyed themselves. I hope you have a great day today with Erin loves and craft buying :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Dh is 2 years younger !! He is having his last birthday I'm his twenties !! Hahaha

I'm my defence he LIED about his age ! He had an opp and I found out from his hospital notes lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all !!
> 
> Toot toot for the opps baby x
> 
> So trying to rest today but its the dh birthday, worrying about work ! Feel so bad not going in next week .... Not sure why I worry ? No one else seems too
> Anyway great day ladies xxxxx
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr. Crunchie!Click to expand...

:blush: gosh, silly me... I didn't notice this :blush:.... Happy Birthday My FrankenToyBoyCrunchPants :haha: hope you two have a lovely day.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh am I the only one with a younger fella ???:blush:
> 
> Ooo, get you! You cradle snatcher you! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oy! That's the very words I've been teased with too Crunchie! Listen to her not at all!


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> :happydance: OH's SA appointment is through....23rd May at 2:30pm (BST) more progress!! Yay!! :yipee: Though it means we have to abstain for a week from this monday!!

Good news my love! :hugs: I am so excited for you two... any other place but this thread, I think that statement might be weird. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Dh is 2 years younger !! He is having his last birthday I'm his twenties !! Hahaha
> 
> I'm my defence he LIED about his age ! He had an opp and I found out from his hospital notes lol x

:rofl: :rofl: That's hilarious! How come he lied then? You reckon he thought you wouldn't go out with him? I wanna know the interesting story now :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Dh is 2 years younger !! He is having his last birthday I'm his twenties !! Hahaha
> 
> I'm my defence he LIED about his age ! He had an opp and I found out from his hospital notes lol x

I'm shameless, I have no excuse... he was too dishy dishy from the start and it couldn't be helped. :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: OH's SA appointment is through....23rd May at 2:30pm (BST) more progress!! Yay!! :yipee: Though it means we have to abstain for a week from this monday!!
> 
> Good news my love! :hugs: I am so excited for you two... any other place but this thread, I think that statement might be weird. :haha:Click to expand...

Another post I missed... Ginge that must be such a relief... You are finally making progress indeed.... It probably feels good and I am indeed happy if you are :thumbup: :happydance: I mean now you know you have PCOS and treatment will help, are you hoping his SA is good?


----------



## Mollykins

All right, I have to jump into the shower now... OH is out and it's my turn. We are hitting some garage sales today. I found that craigslist has a section for people to post when they are going to hold their garage sales AND list what they have... I found about 3 of them that have baby stuff so we are hoping to score on that. Wish us luck! Have a great rest of your Saturday lovelies. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

OH is a couple of months younger than me, I'm May 82 he's July 82.

My last serious boyfriend before him was SIX YEARS YOUNGER which is really robbing the cradle. He was 18 when we got together. :blush:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh I like it ! That is a tomboy ....

I was 21 when I meet dh and at that point I had only dated older men .... We started flirting via email so i asked him how old he was and I still have the email saved ! When I found out I rang my mum and was like .... I can not date a TEENAGER !!! So I thought sod it I didn't want a serious relationship but look where I ended up !!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Turtles! :flower:

Chinese last night was DELICIOUS! There's a really nice place near us that I actually used to go to as a kid. It's Chinese buffet, but it's really fresh and really tasty stuff. YUM YUM!

Yay for an orange today!! Woohoo!

Today we're meeting my parents at the horse races. We usually go on mother's day, but we were sewing on that day, so we decided to go this weekend. Looks like it will be a decent day :dance:

Molly - Glad you enjoyed the carnival! :dance:

Bethany - Yes, I do believe the only way to show a video is to upload it to YouTube and then add the link in here and your video will be displayed. :thumbup: And I hope your DH does well at his event today!!

Jaynie - Sounds like you had a nice relaxing day! I can't wait to see what you knit next! :dance:

Crunchie - Happy Birthday to your DH!! :D And I dated a younger man once. My ex before DH was 1.5 years younger - but when we met and I was 16 and he was 15 the difference was HUGE! When we broke up and I was 19 and he was 18 it wasn't so bad anymore.


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo turtletonians!!!!

I just got back from my hypnobirthing course. Made some very good contacts and the woman who did the course was looking for new rooms to practice from and she may come into the room at my new place when it becomes available in June. Which would be FANTASTIC because she does hypno, The Journey and Body Talk which would all feed in really well with what I do. She worked in Harley Street in London so she is finding the Durban scene very different. I am looking at doing the practitioner training soon

I'll go catch up now


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi everyone have ya'all missed me?? There are really to many pages to catch up on and i really needed a break from the norm on my holidays !!!

I hope i have'nt missed anything crucial ???? If so i must be updated please so im back in the loop!!! Congrats to everyone who has a new fruit since i last saw ya'all ,im still on egg plant/aubergine until tomorrow i hope !!!! I also promise a pot pic as i feel huge lol!!!!!Have really missed all you girls and im desperate for updates pretty please.

All in all we had a good holiday caught a mild tan and had a laugh and the house next door is finally on the market so now its countdown time oh and i have 6 weeks left to work ,a week off in the middle and two 4 day weeks this friday we are off i have midwife at hosp for anti D and checks !!! And the following monday for OH at hosp about his leg!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, that sounds fantastic!! It's always so awesome to go to those kinds go work shops and classes and find like-minded people to connect with!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Hayley! :wave:


----------



## x-ginge-x

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: OH's SA appointment is through....23rd May at 2:30pm (BST) more progress!! Yay!! :yipee: Though it means we have to abstain for a week from this monday!!
> 
> Good news my love! :hugs: I am so excited for you two... any other place but this thread, I think that statement might be weird. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Another post I missed... Ginge that must be such a relief... You are finally making progress indeed.... It probably feels good and I am indeed happy if you are :thumbup: :happydance: I mean now you know you have PCOS and treatment will help, are you hoping his SA is good?Click to expand...




Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: OH's SA appointment is through....23rd May at 2:30pm (BST) more progress!! Yay!! :yipee: Though it means we have to abstain for a week from this monday!!
> 
> Good news my love! :hugs: I am so excited for you two... any other place but this thread, I think that statement might be weird. :haha:Click to expand...




TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo turtletonians!!!!
> 
> I just got back from my hypnobirthing course. Made some very good contacts and the woman who did the course was looking for new rooms to practice from and she may come into the room at my new place when it becomes available in June. Which would be FANTASTIC because she does hypno, The Journey and Body Talk which would all feed in really well with what I do. She worked in Harley Street in London so she is finding the Durban scene very different. I am looking at doing the practitioner training soon
> 
> I'll go catch up now

Ooooh Trin a new colleague maybe??

Yeah anywhere else and i think people would think us :fool: Molly :haha: and Jaynie, yeah i'm hoping for good results so that when we have seen consultant there won't be more hiccups :)


----------



## Sarachka

YAY Hayley's back!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.faltufun.com/images/stories/FunnyPics/AnimatedPics/somepics/dancing-cat.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge I think what I meant was that if we didn't know you had PCOS we would be hoping that this was it for an answer but now you have an answer I am hoping that everything else comes back clear... They start treatment (did you say that they won't start it until you are 23?) and you get the deserved :baby:

:hi: Luna... Glad you enjoyed the chinese buffet :) we have one just like that near us it's grand.

*Crunch* :rofl: Joe was younger than me and it freaked me out cause I was like 21 and like you he was a teenager :haha: bless him - he liked you FrankenCrunch! And the jokes and funny stories are endless, so much fun! 

Glad you have had fun Trin and networked :thumbup: 

Hayley :yipee: :wohoo: - I was going to check where you had been had we not heard anything from you by tomorrow because of the earthquakes! I am glad you had a good time, were you in Spain? Were you affected by the earthquakes? :hugs: I have missed you :thumbup: 

Sarachka I asked you the other day about videos. Is it true that we upload them on to youtube and then post a link here? Or what?


----------



## x-ginge-x

yep I can't have any fertility treatments until I am 23 :sad2:


----------



## Sarachka

ahhh why not?! My post to Hayley has encouraged me to create ...

The Dancing Cat Gallery


https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx97/JML9999/Animated_Dancing_Cat_1.gif

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gikfTpNU-yw/TTqlP9rlN8I/AAAAAAAAASw/ZvpcgRu5F7Y/s1600/857-az-funny-4.gif

https://i103.piczo.com/view/2/h/6/g/l/m/k/i/z/g/h/l/img/i175141752_57918_3.gif

https://www.friendskorner.com/forum/photopost/data/500/Dancing-Cat-Animated.gif

https://www.lescoob.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/funny-pictures-caturday-night-fever-dancing-cat.jpg

https://www.friendskorner.com/forum/photopost/data/500/cat-kitten-with-silly-hat-dancing-animated-1-dhd.gif

K this isn't a cat but deserves an honourable mention

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gikfTpNU-yw/TTqlOiZJmbI/AAAAAAAAASs/mxbk-S7GyvM/s1600/0326.gif


----------



## Sarachka

sorry Jaynie,

Yes, you upload them to YouTube first. On an iPhone you can do that directly from your video gallery if you have a YouTube account.


----------



## firstbaby25

I love the dancing cats :lol: :rofl: :haha: I guess when I next have time I will create a youtube account :thumbup: do you know with Alex videos do you put them up forever or just until we have seen them?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Yay Hayley you're back!:yipee: Glad you had a good time, we were a bit worried about you with the earthquakes and all:hugs:

Dh had a good race, he never wins anyway so nothing new there but he really enjoyed it:thumbup: Holly too, and for me it was a veritable party:dance: All my chums were there either racing or helping with the organisation, including a dear friend who ran the London Marathon and while she was there went to the National Geographic shop and bought me a cuddly monkey:cloud9::hugs: As complete luck would have it I'd bought her a silly present out shopping one day, a pint glass with a Union Jack on it- (she's a wanna be English woman and loves The Beatles and Rolling Stones and all her English comes from their songs so when she speaks English it's all 60's and 70's 'song lyric' English:haha:) So we had presents\\:D/

It was an odd triathlon since it was running, mountain biking and archery- DH didn't do too badly considering he's no Robin Hood or William Tell:shrug: His 3 practise shots were pants and missed the target, but then he was lucky with the real ones and they went a bit nearer to the middle:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







030.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 5









025-1.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 5









017.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin, have fun at your hypnobirthing :flower: you always do things that appeal to me :brat: wanna go to a conference too :lol:. You did good by your friend, I think that i'd react the same as your friend to those turn of events but you definitely did the right thing, as usual - SQM saves the day! Do you watch State of Origin? In SA?
> 
> Well today for me, I am chilling and the me and the OH are off to see Erin and give her some love :cloud9: and then on the way back we are going to a craft shop for me :happydance: I need a cabling knitting needle and some wool for turtle ish gift! :D AND THEN (if that wasn't enough) I am going to Nando's for tea as we decided to do that today rather than last night as last night Warrington rugby were on TV so we watched that at our friends house we won 60 - 0

I haven't heard of that Jaynie, What is it??

And yay for your team winning :happydance: Ours has a by this week so name game for us. Quite glad because I don't have the energy for enthusiastic rugby supporting and it would feel like a waste to not be enthusiastic :nope:



addie25 said:


> I do have a kindle but I much rather hold a book and flip the pages so I never use it. Not all the books are mine I share with that friend inwas talking about but yea I reall do spend a lot of money on books. I hope to collect enough books to have a huge library in my house. I want tall book shelves where u need that sliding ladder :)

Oooh! I want those too!! I love love love books and I have WAAAAAY too many (in other people's opinions) books in my house. I was kindle resistant until I got it and got so many free books and got to take my mobile library everywhere with me :haha:



Crunchie said:


> Ohhh am I the only one with a younger fella ???:blush:

DH is July 17 and I am Dec 2 of the same year so he is only a few months older than me. Never been a cradle snatcher but I did once have a student that had a huge and obvious crush on me which I must admit was an ego boost :blush:



kit_cat said:


> Holly...I'm looking forward to hearing how Thierry has fared in the triathlon. I bet you were on tenterhooks the whole time :wacko: I would have been! I get butterflies watching strangers in events on the TV!! Fingers crossed he's pleased with his performance :thumbup:

I have this image of B on tenterhooks on the sidelines desperate to join in :haha:



kit_cat said:


> *sings* :serenade:
> 
> _It's oh so quiet......shhhh shhhh, it's oh so still........shhhh shhhhh_
> 
> I loved Bjork...where'd she go? She was NUTS! :fool: :tease:

I LOOOOVE Bjork! So original :thumbup::wacko:



Mollykins said:


> All right, I have to jump into the shower now... OH is out and it's my turn. We are hitting some garage sales today. I found that craigslist has a section for people to post when they are going to hold their garage sales AND list what they have... I found about 3 of them that have baby stuff so we are hoping to score on that. Wish us luck! Have a great rest of your Saturday lovelies. :hugs:

I love trawling through junk shops and finding cool antiques covered in layers of paint that need to be loved and restored


----------



## LunaLady

What fun, Bethany! Glad your DH had a good time. Archery sure is fun, but what a funny thing to have in a triathlon!

Holly looks cute, as always!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

ho ho ho I love that horse:haha:

Presumably if I upload my vids to youtube then post here I can erase them a bit later from youtube no?:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

OH! I forgot to mention - I LOVE Bjork, too!! I bought my first Bjork CD 8 years ago, now! Crazy how time flies :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> ho ho ho I love that horse:haha:
> 
> Presumably if I upload my vids to youtube then post here I can erase them a bit later from youtube no?:shrug:

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to sign off now. SOme pretty heavy stuff has been triggered for me today and I have a headache and feeling :sick:

See you tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to sign off now. SOme pretty heavy stuff has been triggered for me today and I have a headache and feeling :sick:
> 
> See you tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I hope you feel refreshed and lovely tomorrow, Trin! Sleep well my dear Turtle! :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Funnily enough Trin I was expecting to feel the same sensation, to want to join in, but was surprised to find I didn't feel that at all!! I've had my competitive heyday for the mo, I felt all calm and mumsie-fied :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

oh man, Holly, if we compare the photos of my OH to your DH it's just embarrassing isn't it?!?! You're married to an X Man and I'm living with to one of the lost boys.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a look at the YouTube option and it's complicated no? I have to create a Youtube account and all that fancy pantery? And in the same zone as the videos in my computer is this pic of my bump a day or so before expulsion:haha:

I am *SuperBarbecueWoman* tonight, so I'll be back inbetween coal stoking:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0233.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

*GINGE* I'm sorry you're going to have to live the life of a nun for a week, but I'm on my THIRD WEEK this week!


Spoiler
unless you count what he made me do last night! https://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/love/love0055.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> oh man, Holly, if we compare the photos of my OH to your DH it's just embarrassing isn't it?!?! You're married to an X Man and I'm living with to one of the lost boys.

Ah indeed your OH was flat on his back in your hallway pissed several times over in the most recent shot of him:drunk: But to me Sarachka your OH will always be Big Boy:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *GINGE* I'm sorry you're going to have to live the life of a nun for a week, but I'm on my THIRD WEEK this week!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> unless you count what he made me do last night! https://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/love/love0055.gif

I rest my case:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That smiley is so funny, you've been doing hold-ups in your balaclava again for smileys haven't you Sarachka?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah! I'm all sunkissed and glowing after my day out at the race. Or maybe it's the wine DH keeps topping me up with, it tastes like strawberries:lolly: It may be Saturday night inebriation night, I warn you now:wine: 

DH is playing chess with his younger son:awww:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> That smiley is so funny, you've been doing hold-ups in your balaclava again for smileys haven't you Sarachka?

Well it represents last night perfectly. I do NOT like doing that AT ALL but it was obvious he wasn't going to take no for an answer lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That smiley is so funny, you've been doing hold-ups in your balaclava again for smileys haven't you Sarachka?
> 
> Well it represents last night perfectly. I do NOT like doing that AT ALL but it was obvious he wasn't going to take no for an answer lolClick to expand...

I find it painful and not terribly pleasuring up the bum:shrug: And in terms of TTC, well it _really is_ pants:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I smell of Lapsang souchong tea:cloud9: It's the barbecue smoke!

*DH told me a sweet thing this morning, bearing in mind that of course LO can't talk yet. He has 3 chicks just hatched, and he took Holly to the chicken coop this morning and told her she could 'choose which one she wanted to keep'. And he told me that of the three she chose the 2 yellow ones and the black one*


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: Sarachka no wonder your not preggers, hes been poking the wrong place all along :tease:


Spoiler
Though I must say :blush::blush: I have tried that option and found I quite like it :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :happydance: OH's SA appointment is through....23rd May at 2:30pm (BST) more progress!! Yay!! :yipee: Though it means we have to abstain for a week from this monday!!

Great stuff Ginge! A week will fly in and it's worth the abstinence to get another test ticked off the list :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> We did have fun... I may have over done it a bit but I had a nice epsom salt soak last night as a treat. :thumbup: I only took two pics :dohh: very uncharacteristic of me but I was not so comfortable carrying carnival bags, water bottles, and walking around for an hour and a half with millions of people (millions _might_ be an exaggeration :winkwink:). I will post them later.
> 
> I hope you figure out the video thing... I'm afraid I don't know how to do it either.... :shrug:

Oooo goody! Pics pleez :thumbup: Did you find your soak heavenly? I always have loved the bath but even more so while I'm like a whale :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Helloooo Lovelies. I have returned from my venture. Quite uneventful to be honest... Erin was knackered so was only fun for about half an hour and then we left there and I went to the craft shop but OH was thirsty and clearly didn't enjoy it as much as I did :haha: I was mulling over wool and he literally raised his eyebrows and tapped his feet :shrug: :haha:... No bother I did buy some bits and I have my paper and we are back out for teal later and I LOVE having the house so we will have a lovely day and i shall have the laptop on periodically to talkl to you girls :flower:
> 
> Kit do you look lovely?
> 
> Crunchie - I used to have a younger OH so I have done it, but how much younger is he? Anything 12 months or younger and I don't think it's a proper toyboy :haha:
> 
> Sarachka how is your Kinect? Having fun? My OH is debating a playstation vs Xbox and I think he will be sold if the kinect is good :thumbup: - would you recommend it?

:nope: I don't think I managed lovely today...presentable maybe but lovely was just too much to ask :winkwink:

Hope your Nando's was NOM NOM NOM :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Dh is 2 years younger !! He is having his last birthday I'm his twenties !! Hahaha
> 
> I'm my defence he LIED about his age ! He had an opp and I found out from his hospital notes lol x

:haha: Hilarious!

Hope Mr Crunchie had/is having a great birthday! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

*Who is watching Eurovision?*


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi everyone have ya'all missed me?? There are really to many pages to catch up on and i really needed a break from the norm on my holidays !!!
> 
> I hope i have'nt missed anything crucial ???? If so i must be updated please so im back in the loop!!! Congrats to everyone who has a new fruit since i last saw ya'all ,im still on egg plant/aubergine until tomorrow i hope !!!! I also promise a pot pic as i feel huge lol!!!!!Have really missed all you girls and im desperate for updates pretty please.
> 
> All in all we had a good holiday caught a mild tan and had a laugh and the house next door is finally on the market so now its countdown time oh and i have 6 weeks left to work ,a week off in the middle and two 4 day weeks this friday we are off i have midwife at hosp for anti D and checks !!! And the following monday for OH at hosp about his leg!!!

Helloooooo lovely Hayley - so pleased you're back!! :happydance: I'm glad you survived the earthquakes and all...tell us about your hols a bit more. What was is like where you were?

Ooo, I'm looking forward to your pot pic :thumbup:

Welcome back m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to sign off now. SOme pretty heavy stuff has been triggered for me today and I have a headache and feeling :sick:
> 
> See you tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Sounds like you had a great day on the whole Trin :thumbup: Hope you settle back down after a good night's sleep :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka and Ginge you naughty girls... I am with you Ginge though I couldn't do it solitary like have THAT as the only sexual activity :blush: :blush: 

B glad you had loadsa fun and lovely that not winning doesn't ruin your OH's day :awww: what lovely fellow. Hope your BBQ is yummy I had a chicken pitta with pineapple, spicy peas, coleslaw, and red pepper salsa and hummous to start :munch: :munch: (for your savoury needs :flower:)

Thanks Kit I am sure that you looked just lovely, to me anyway. Thanks nando's was DE-LISH and we scoffed it down and are left with spicy nuts for later when we are watching our film... My Oh is a gease monkey too :thumbup: he is an engineer but his new job is less smelly than his last :haha:

Sarachka I don't think I wil get the OH to watch eurovision, it is a bit odd listening to songs we don't know but I wish he would be more involved with current affairs. How you feeling now?


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin sorry I missed you, g'night hope you significantly recover and come back soon :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Funnily enough Trin I was expecting to feel the same sensation, to want to join in, but was surprised to find I didn't feel that at all!! I've had my competitive heyday for the mo, I felt all calm and mumsie-fied :shrug:

Loved you pics of action man! :bodyb: I'm surprised you weren't itching to join in too...but glad you're so content as well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *GINGE* I'm sorry you're going to have to live the life of a nun for a week, but I'm on my THIRD WEEK this week!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> unless you count what he made me do last night! https://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/love/love0055.gif

:rofl:


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles! I am waiting for my eye appointment. Words have been getting blurry when I read so i think I will need reading glasses! I had glasses a long time ago but my eyes were not bad and still aren't bu the blurryness keeps comic back! Hope I look cute in glasses. :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: Jaynie...no solitary doesn't work for me either has to be part and parcel of :blush:

Kit- glad you made your self presentable, but I bet you still looked lovely :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Who is watching Eurovision?*

Nope..not this year. 

Thanks for the boogying cat post...made me snigger :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi turtles! I am waiting for my eye appointment. Words have been getting blurry when I read so i think I will need reading glasses! I had glasses a long time ago but my eyes were not bad and still aren't bu the blurryness keeps comic back! Hope I look cute in glasses. :shrug:

I'm sure you will addie but if you're not happy with your bespectacled look then would you consider contact lenses maybe?


----------



## Sarachka

btw I made a lovely dinner tonight, chicken korma soup oooooh it was YUMMO


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: Jaynie...no solitary doesn't work for me either has to be part and parcel of :blush:
> 
> Kit- glad you made your self presentable, but I bet you still looked lovely :)

I'm afraid I'm a bit of a traditionalist in this dept girls...that area remains an exit only :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> btw I made a lovely dinner tonight, chicken korma soup oooooh it was YUMMO

Ooo, I never knew you could have chicken korma soup! Clever you!


----------



## addie25

I am afraid to put contacts into my eyes . The glasses will only be for reading and driving so would not need them all day :)


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am afraid to put contacts into my eyes . The glasses will only be for reading and driving so would not need them all day :)

You get really stylish glasses anyway..you'll find frames that really suit you I'm sure :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit - readers are the worst my mum only needs them for reading and not driving whereas mine I need to see far away cause I am short sighted but they don't affect my near sight whereas reading glasses affect your long sight... Do you get me? So you are on and off with them all day... Addie from your photo's I agree that you will look super stylish with glasses :thumbup: I wear glasses all day long, everyday. 

Right so, while we all like getting to know each other and it's pretty funny... I said all that about the back door :blush: and it is something that I have only done with my current OH... I was much like you Kit but, but my OH was obsessed with trying it... He is crude like Crunchie when she got her OH to name the words for boobs. My Oh is RUDER, if that's possible and will occassionally in friendly company say things like 'can I bum you?' 'can I finger your bum' it's kind of funny because he says it to wind me up, for ages the answer was always no and he kind of didn't take no, like big boy one day :winkwink: :blush: I haven't looked back. Anyway the reason I digress is because I actually Laughed Out Loud with Sarachka's post/smiley. I had to tell him, since we've done it I didn't figure you'd mind sezi! He said 'tell them I said.... good lad' and punches air victoriously :haha:... It's cracked me up. Anyway - we don't do it often... I have to be really in the mood and no, that's not what happened the other night :haha: :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Man the first few times I tried it I literally hit the roof screaming and then uncontrollable crying from the pain, I'm not kidding. WORST.PAIN.EVER. Plus the feeling is really weird, like you're having a crap, so I can paranoid that I actually AM having a bowel movement! NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTY

Luckily for me that little pass-time is actually forbidden under Islamic law for married couples, so I'll be let off when we're married lol. He's not normally that bothered but I guess this abstinent period has been tough on him. He needn't bother trying it again tonight though, I haven't recovered from last night!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit - readers are the worst my mum only needs them for reading and not driving whereas mine I need to see far away cause I am short sighted but they don't affect my near sight whereas reading glasses affect your long sight... Do you get me? So you are on and off with them all day... Addie from your photo's I agree that you will look super stylish with glasses :thumbup: I wear glasses all day long, everyday.
> 
> Right so, while we all like getting to know each other and it's pretty funny... I said all that about the back door :blush: and it is something that I have only done with my current OH... I was much like you Kit but, but my OH was obsessed with trying it... He is crude like Crunchie when she got her OH to name the words for boobs. My Oh is RUDER, if that's possible and will occassionally in friendly company say things like 'can I bum you?' 'can I finger your bum' it's kind of funny because he says it to wind me up, for ages the answer was always no and he kind of didn't take no, like big boy one day :winkwink: :blush: I haven't looked back. Anyway the reason I digress is because I actually Laughed Out Loud with Sarachka's post/smiley. I had to tell him, since we've done it I didn't figure you'd mind sezi! He said 'tell them I said.... good lad' and punches air victoriously :haha:... It's cracked me up. Anyway - we don't do it often... I have to be really in the mood and no, that's not what happened the other night :haha: :haha:

:haha: Thanks for clearing that up...I did wonder :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Man the first few times I tried it I literally hit the roof screaming and then uncontrollable crying from the pain, I'm not kidding. WORST.PAIN.EVER. Plus the feeling is really weird, like you're having a crap, so I can paranoid that I actually AM having a bowel movement! NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTY
> 
> Luckily for me that little pass-time is actually forbidden under Islamic law for married couples, so I'll be let off when we're married lol. He's not normally that bothered but I guess this abstinent period has been tough on him. He needn't bother trying it again tonight though, I haven't recovered from last night!

Whoah! I'm amazed you ever did it a second time if it felt that bad! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just been on a thanking spree of your amusing bum posts, I've already given my eurocents worth and am about to pass out with sunshine and wine fatigue:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

I trust you've had a stupendous evening of wine and BBQ yummys? :munch: :drunk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night my lovelies I'm good for nothing tonight all that strawberry juice:wacko: Sweet dreams, sellotape thine anuses :hugs::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ahahah! B! Night night :sleep: well drunken monkey :D


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Night night my lovelies I'm good for nothing tonight all that strawberry juice:wacko: Sweet dreams, sellotape thine anuses :hugs::cloud9::kiss:

:haha: Good night lovely, I'm pleased to say mine needeth not sellotapeth'd :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I trust you've had a stupendous evening of wine and BBQ yummys? :munch: :drunk:

very nice and I would like to go dancing now\\:D/ But everyone is asleep in my house:sleep: I nuv you Kit:hugs: Night night:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Night night my lovelies I'm good for nothing tonight all that strawberry juice:wacko: Sweet dreams, sellotape thine anuses :hugs::cloud9::kiss:
> 
> :haha: Good night lovely, I'm pleased to say mine needeth not sellotapeth'd :thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't know Kit, you can never be too sure:shrug: Didn't Trin say something the other day about hind waters breaking?:shock: I think you should get the sticky back plastic out:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I trust you've had a stupendous evening of wine and BBQ yummys? :munch: :drunk:
> 
> very nice and I would like to go dancing now\\:D/ But everyone is asleep in my house:sleep: I nuv you Kit:hugs: Night night:kiss:Click to expand...

Ahhh, nuv you too m'love...go dancing tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Night night my lovelies I'm good for nothing tonight all that strawberry juice:wacko: Sweet dreams, sellotape thine anuses :hugs::cloud9::kiss:
> 
> :haha: Good night lovely, I'm pleased to say mine needeth not sellotapeth'd :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know Kit, you can never be too sure:shrug: Didn't Trin say something the other day about hind waters breaking?:shock: I think you should get the sticky back plastic out:thumbup:Click to expand...

'Tis true...I meant to ask Trin about that....who knew there were more than one type of waters :shrug:

Sticky back plastic is one thing, but don't ask me to engage the toilet roll holder :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

og7mg im so stiff from two days of kinect and wayy too much codeine tonight!


----------



## addie25

Ok so I have 20/20 vision with an astigmatism that causes the blur so I got cute Coach glasses brown with some blue I'll show u when I get them in a week!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: to all your comments!!

I agree OUCH! the first few times then I realised more relaxed = less pain! and my first time was for OH's birthday and I like you jaynie have only ever tried it with the one person :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

I feel bad that b didn't get to dance :shrug: 

I've had an enlightening evening :haha:

I am mow watching eurovision, still stuffed from nando's...


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am dreaming of buttonholes and bridesmaid posies! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all...sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night kit :hugs: see you tomorrow... 

You're dreaming of posies? What are those? :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

posies : a small bunch of flowers that bridesmaids hold :D


----------



## firstbaby25

O great! Exciting stuff for you ginge... :thumbup: 

Watching motd -snooze fest. United won the title again :nope: :sad2:

Going to take my paper to bed for a quick 10 mins and grab some shut eye me thinks :-k 

Luna how is your day? A weekend without the voms? So far?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks hun, and as for football i couldn't care less to me they are overpaid chavs and should be made to swap their salaries with the soldiers who risk their lives every day!

Meant to say earlier - addie i am glad you are feeling better in yourself and as you have said, its another bump in the road but i am sure they will iron them out soon enough so you can progress :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

So the iPod in the kitchen just came on by itself :argh: I'm anxious now about going to be alone :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Jaynie- do you have the FertilityFriend app for your iphone :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I ave had it, which means I'd get it for free right? Why you ask ginge?


----------



## firstbaby25

Will that protect me against ghosts and demons? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my word you ladies! I leave for a day and come back to talks of bum boffing! :haha: 

Today was so busy but we got a lot of fun stuff... loads of onsies, some bebe outfits, three pictures for the girls' room, a dry erase board (I've wanted one for a while :) ), and... some other stuff though I can't think of what... :haha: It's been a long day I'm afraid. 

Here are pics of the girls face painting yesterday at the carnival. :)
 



Attached Files:







Face painting1.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 1









Face painting2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-ginge-x

Its a free app anyhow, its very good because you can update your stats wherever you are and is easier to record on that the FF website :) 

and dreamcatchers and gargoyles protect against demons :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello all!!! I've been out today at the Horse Races!!!

I won 7 of 9 races! It was lots of fun :D

In total I won about $50, I was just placing the minimum bets :)

Wow, lots of fun chatter going on here!! DH and I have done the bum play, but I can't say I like it much. :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Good morning turtletonia!
> I have just skimmed through to catch up!!
> A little Lissy update....I am off to hospital this morning to get my back and pelvis brace fitted, so I will soon look like a 1950's sick kid!!
> I went to the dr yesterday and it would appear that the manipulating the physio did has trapped my sciatica nerve....my back is a lovely pale shade of baby blue, which is ironic as I'm having a girl :)
> So I am no longer allowed to work,drive, walk more than a couple metres at a time etc....So I figure now is the time to (attempt) to get craft-y!
> Also I have now got gifts for most of you, but do not have all addresses, so please send them as otherwise I will be left with the most random things that will likely not make sense to people outside of this page :)

Awww:hugs:me come and see you xx


----------



## emandi

Hello turtle friends :flower:, just thought i share something with you ...
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Crunchie

Emandi !!!
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
So THATS where u have been ?????? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Hello turtle friends :flower:, just thought i share something with you ...

I just had to log onto the notebook to get a better look !!!! :hugs:

when did you test :cloud9:


----------



## emandi

Hello Chrunchie :flower: and banana :flower:.
I tested yesterday 11dpo in the evening. My DH doesn't know yet as he was working last night and now still sleeping. I'm excited and worried at the same time. Had very eventful week! On tuesday found out I got a job and yesterday that I am pregnant ... :dohh:

How are you Chrunchie? Can't believe you have banana already! :thumbup:
How is your pregnancy? And what team are you?:winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Hello Chrunchie :flower: and banana :flower:.
> I tested yesterday 11dpo in the evening. My DH doesn't know yet as he was working last night and now still sleeping. I'm excited and worried at the same time. Had very eventful week! On tuesday found out I got a job and yesterday that I am pregnant ... :dohh:
> 
> How are you Chrunchie? Can't believe you have banana already! :thumbup:
> How is your pregnancy? And what team are you?:winkwink:

big congrats on your job hunni !!!!! its strange how these things fall into place....do you have any symptoms ??

Im ok, having a few issues but nothing I should complain about :flower: had the 20 week scan and we are deffo team yellow :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Thank you my dear :hugs:.
Glad to hear all is ok :thumbup:.
Team yellow? I don't think I could be team yellow ... I have just about the same patience as my 3 yeal old :blush:.
Btw she is exactly 3.5 today :happydance:.


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Thank you my dear :hugs:.
> Glad to hear all is ok :thumbup:.
> Team yellow? I don't think I could be team yellow ... I have just about the same patience as my 3 yeal old :blush:.
> Btw she is exactly 3.5 today :happydance:.

I am really shocked I have stayed yellow, I am nornally such a contol freak :shrug: must be hormones !!!!!!
happy 3.5 birthday !!! x

what is your new job doing ??


----------



## emandi

It's just Primark evening weekday job, but I'm really excited to start somewhere after nearly 4 years at home.


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Hello turtle friends :flower:, just thought i share something with you ...

OMG!!! You sneakyhideypantsactuallypregnantpants Turtle!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles

What a conversation I missed last night :haha:

I went to bed and read and turned off my light and passed out at 8:15...and woke up at 9am :sleep:

I plan to do some gardening today. All the seeds I planted have sprung up so they need to be planted out of their trays and into the beds. Yummo veggies for us soon :happydance: Just have to rouse myself to action!

Jaynie, you must think of me every time eat Nandos seeing as it's an SA chain :thumbup: Not that I eat there with the chicken and all :haha:

I am SOOOOO excited my your news Emandi :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Hello Trinity :flower:, and thank you.
I know I haven't been here for ages :blush:, I was job hunting plus a few more excuses :blush:.
Hope you are ok my dear. Enjoy your gardening today.
Will have to go now, it's time DH will get the news (after Crunchie and you that is)


----------



## mummyApril

tonight is the night i am going to see Roger Waters play THE WALL!!!!! now to quickly catch up :)


----------



## kit_cat

O.M.G. EMANDI!!!!!!!! I wish I could give you a real HUG right now!!! :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS my lovely yet very quiet of late friend :happydance: I am so happy for you! You made it happen as we knew you would :yipee:

How are you feeling? (apart from on :cloud9: obviously) I bet it's not sunk in yet?

Big congratulations also on the job!! Fantastic news and it will be so handy having a little extra income on the lead up to bebe :dance:

Thank you so much for coming and sharing this amazing news with us..we've missed you BIG time but you knew that anyway :kiss:

Keep us posted pretty please? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks hun, and as for football i couldn't care less to me they are overpaid chavs and should be made to swap their salaries with the soldiers who risk their lives every day!
> 
> Meant to say earlier - addie i am glad you are feeling better in yourself and as you have said, its another bump in the road but i am sure they will iron them out soon enough so you can progress :) x

Ginge...re footballers, I couldn't have said it better myself! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> So the iPod in the kitchen just came on by itself :argh: I'm anxious now about going to be alone :(

My TV does that sometimes...no likey :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

omgoodness, how sneaky are you Emandi! congratulations am sooo happy for you!!! :) x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> So the iPod in the kitchen just came on by itself :argh: I'm anxious now about going to be alone :(
> 
> My TV does that sometimes...no likey :nope:Click to expand...

just family/friends checking in to say hello nothing to be scared of, hae lived with things like this since i was 14 (although when your living room light turns itself on after you go to bed its a bit expensive lol)


----------



## mummyApril

there was a lot of talk about bums last night!!! lol! 
go near me there and you get a slap upside yo head lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh my word you ladies! I leave for a day and come back to talks of bum boffing! :haha:
> 
> Today was so busy but we got a lot of fun stuff... loads of onsies, some bebe outfits, three pictures for the girls' room, a dry erase board (I've wanted one for a while :) ), and... some other stuff though I can't think of what... :haha: It's been a long day I'm afraid.
> 
> Here are pics of the girls face painting yesterday at the carnival. :)

:haha: bum boffing :haha:

Sounds like a productive day yesterday - of course we'll need some pics :thumbup:

Your girls are so beautiful Molly...how proud you must be :cloud9: A little fair haired Leo will beautifully complement the trio very soon :happydance:

By the way..what's a dry erase board? Maybe a board that you use special pens and just wipe clean? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hello all!!! I've been out today at the Horse Races!!!
> 
> I won 7 of 9 races! It was lots of fun :D
> 
> In total I won about $50, I was just placing the minimum bets :)
> 
> Wow, lots of fun chatter going on here!! DH and I have done the bum play, but I can't say I like it much. :shrug:

Oo check you out you horseracing supremo! :thumbup: I've only been to the races once in my life and I quite liked it which surprised me.


----------



## Sarachka

EMANDI!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations my dear!! I am so happy for you, congrats! Good things come to those who wait huh?!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Thank you my dear :hugs:.
> Glad to hear all is ok :thumbup:.
> Team yellow? I don't think I could be team yellow ... I have just about the same patience as my 3 yeal old :blush:.
> Btw she is exactly 3.5 today :happydance:.

Happy 3.5 yrs birthday Emily :cake: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles
> 
> What a conversation I missed last night :haha:
> 
> I went to bed and read and turned off my light and passed out at 8:15...and woke up at 9am :sleep:
> 
> I plan to do some gardening today. All the seeds I planted have sprung up so they need to be planted out of their trays and into the beds. Yummo veggies for us soon :happydance: Just have to rouse myself to action!
> 
> Jaynie, you must think of me every time eat Nandos seeing as it's an SA chain :thumbup: Not that I eat there with the chicken and all :haha:
> 
> I am SOOOOO excited my your news Emandi :happydance:

Very good morning to you Trin :flower:

I'm impressed by your quality sleepytime :thumbup: Clearly 'twas needed!

Trin, pray tell what you meant about hind waters then other waters breaking please? I though you only had one water that broke?? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> tonight is the night i am going to see Roger Waters play THE WALL!!!!! now to quickly catch up :)

Oooo, exciting stuff..it will be one to remember I'm sure! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> So the iPod in the kitchen just came on by itself :argh: I'm anxious now about going to be alone :(
> 
> My TV does that sometimes...no likey :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> just family/friends checking in to say hello nothing to be scared of, hae lived with things like this since i was 14 (although when your living room light turns itself on after you go to bed its a bit expensive lol)Click to expand...

Hmmm, interesting theory...it's all very un-nerving :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> there was a lot of talk about bums last night!!! lol!
> go near me there and you get a slap upside yo head lol x

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> EMANDI!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations my dear!! I am so happy for you, congrats! Good things come to those who wait huh?!

...and the same applies to you m'love :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> EMANDI!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations my dear!! I am so happy for you, congrats! Good things come to those who wait huh?!
> 
> ...and the same applies to you m'love :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well actually this has given me a bit of renewed hope :thumbup:

BTW I think a dry-erase board is what we call a white board


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hello turtle friends :flower:, just thought i share something with you ...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-sautille.gif

YOUUUUUPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!! CONGRATS EMANDI THAT IS JUST FAB:dance::dance::dance: 

And I'm also so happy you told us first:smug::hugs: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-sautille.gif

Sending you lots of sticky dust:dust::dust::dust: 

and *HAPPY HALF BIRTHDAY *to Emily:flower: I 'celebrate' Holly's half birthdays too, for her 18 months I'm going to buy her a doll I've seen that's designed for the swimming pool and bath:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Turtles
> 
> What a conversation I missed last night :haha:
> 
> I went to bed and read and turned off my light and passed out at 8:15...and woke up at 9am :sleep:
> 
> I plan to do some gardening today. All the seeds I planted have sprung up so they need to be planted out of their trays and into the beds. Yummo veggies for us soon :happydance: Just have to rouse myself to action!
> 
> Jaynie, you must think of me every time eat Nandos seeing as it's an SA chain :thumbup: Not that I eat there with the chicken and all :haha:
> 
> I am SOOOOO excited my your news Emandi :happydance:
> 
> Very good morning to you Trin :flower:
> 
> I'm impressed by your quality sleepytime :thumbup: Clearly 'twas needed!
> 
> Trin, pray tell what you meant about hind waters then other waters breaking please? I though you only had one water that broke?? :shrug:Click to expand...

I knew there was something I forgot to say

A hind water rupture is when the membranes release at the top and not at the bottom. It is a small, slow trickle of fluid rather than a consistent gush. It can seal itself and sometimes does if surges haven't started yet (how do you like my hypnobirthing lingo :haha:)
If the forewaters release (what you normally call membranes rupturing or waters breaking) and it is close to delivery time then it means that labour and birth are imminent. If they release at 24 weeks or something like that, they can seal with bedrest and prophylactic antibiotics


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I've got da MIL for lunch so off to spruce myself up soon. I'VE BEEN READING _*IL VENTO NEI SALICI*_ ALL MORNING IN BED:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: DH said he'd take LO to the market so I could go cycling but it struck me that all the times DH looks after LO I'm obliged to either swim, cycle or run:wacko: So this morning I decided to take care of the grey matter instead, and had the loveliest immersive read:book: To the point where the language became 'transparent' and I _*was*_ Italian! I love it when those 'transparent' moments come, it's like slipping into a bath of perfect temperature, or riding a bike made to your measurements :cloud9: *Kit* your DH will feel it with his new suit:haha:

I'm so touched Emandi that you told us straight away, even though you've been absent it proves you hadn't forgotten us:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

My wonderful DS's have found a pack of face paints left over from the world cup last year and all painted themselves as Hellboy (red face) and zombies!!! AND IT DOESN"T COME OFF!!!!!!!
Just spent 20 min getting it off Tarq and a whole pack of wet wipes. ANd the towels and basin and door and and and......


----------



## TrinityMom

Gardening plans abandoned. DH has to video himself making a cane so that the people in Cape Town can learn so he can't lift the bags for me. I can't do it myself if I plan to walk or work next week so we shall postpone :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just had a quick catch up before going to MIL preparation duties...

Drinks are on *Luna*!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/riche-billets-dollars-4225.gif

And *Molly* your DD's are A D O R A B L E :hugs:

And *Trin* have a lovely time gardening, I need to do the same later, I have lots of bindweed strangulating my lupins:nope:

DH is grumbling, computer needed for DSS homework porpoises https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/dauphin3.gif

Catch you later, happy Sundays all :kiss::kiss::kiss:

EDIT: Have a lovely time not gardening Trin!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Turtles
> 
> What a conversation I missed last night :haha:
> 
> I went to bed and read and turned off my light and passed out at 8:15...and woke up at 9am :sleep:
> 
> I plan to do some gardening today. All the seeds I planted have sprung up so they need to be planted out of their trays and into the beds. Yummo veggies for us soon :happydance: Just have to rouse myself to action!
> 
> Jaynie, you must think of me every time eat Nandos seeing as it's an SA chain :thumbup: Not that I eat there with the chicken and all :haha:
> 
> I am SOOOOO excited my your news Emandi :happydance:
> 
> Very good morning to you Trin :flower:
> 
> I'm impressed by your quality sleepytime :thumbup: Clearly 'twas needed!
> 
> Trin, pray tell what you meant about hind waters then other waters breaking please? I though you only had one water that broke?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I knew there was something I forgot to say
> 
> A hind water rupture is when the membranes release at the top and not at the bottom. It is a small, slow trickle of fluid rather than a consistent gush. It can seal itself and sometimes does if surges haven't started yet (how do you like my hypnobirthing lingo :haha:)
> If the forewaters release (what you normally call membranes rupturing or waters breaking) and it is close to delivery time then it means that labour and birth are imminent. If they release at 24 weeks or something like that, they can seal with bedrest and prophylactic antibioticsClick to expand...

Ahhhh I see :thumbup: You are a mine of information my dear - thank you :flower:

Have a great day cleaning face paint and not gardening :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Oh my word you ladies! I leave for a day and come back to talks of bum boffing! :haha:
> 
> Today was so busy but we got a lot of fun stuff... loads of onsies, some bebe outfits, three pictures for the girls' room, a dry erase board (I've wanted one for a while :) ), and... some other stuff though I can't think of what... :haha: It's been a long day I'm afraid.
> 
> Here are pics of the girls face painting yesterday at the carnival. :)

Molly your girls rally are beautiful :flower: never really seen them current... Loverly you must be so so proud!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles
> 
> What a conversation I missed last night :haha:
> 
> I went to bed and read and turned off my light and passed out at 8:15...and woke up at 9am :sleep:
> 
> I plan to do some gardening today. All the seeds I planted have sprung up so they need to be planted out of their trays and into the beds. Yummo veggies for us soon :happydance: Just have to rouse myself to action!
> 
> Jaynie, you must think of me every time eat Nandos seeing as it's an SA chain :thumbup: Not that I eat there with the chicken and all :haha:
> 
> I am SOOOOO excited my your news Emandi :happydance:

Are they really? Are they lying about being Portugese :shrug: I assumed because of all the references to Portugal that that was where they started!

Emandi - I have been wondering about you! You have been absent :cry: and here you are all pregnant! Congratulations on your job, just lie lie lie and tell them at 12 weeks :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> So the iPod in the kitchen just came on by itself :argh: I'm anxious now about going to be alone :(
> 
> My TV does that sometimes...no likey :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> just family/friends checking in to say hello nothing to be scared of, hae lived with things like this since i was 14 (although when your living room light turns itself on after you go to bed its a bit expensive lol)Click to expand...

I have lots of family that believe this. My nan, the other night said that she hadn't cried at bedtime for a couple of weeks and last bank hol weekend she was indeed getting emotional and my grandad's t shirt (she sleeps with it) fell off the headboard on to her arm. Naturally at this point i don't care what made it happen even if it's lucky coincidence :shrug: stopped her from crying innit and that's what I care about! But you could be right April it came on to Eva Cassidy with the lines 'i need you' :shrug: - in any case I susrvived.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word you ladies! I leave for a day and come back to talks of bum boffing! :haha:
> 
> Today was so busy but we got a lot of fun stuff... loads of onsies, some bebe outfits, three pictures for the girls' room, a dry erase board (I've wanted one for a while :) ), and... some other stuff though I can't think of what... :haha: It's been a long day I'm afraid.
> 
> Here are pics of the girls face painting yesterday at the carnival. :)
> 
> :haha: bum boffing :haha:
> 
> Sounds like a productive day yesterday - of course we'll need some pics :thumbup:
> 
> Your girls are so beautiful Molly...how proud you must be :cloud9: A little fair haired Leo will beautifully complement the trio very soon :happydance:
> 
> By the way..what's a dry erase board? Maybe a board that you use special pens and just wipe clean? :shrug:Click to expand...

I think it's a white board Kit or a black board or both :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!!! I've been out today at the Horse Races!!!
> 
> I won 7 of 9 races! It was lots of fun :D
> 
> In total I won about $50, I was just placing the minimum bets :)
> 
> Wow, lots of fun chatter going on here!! DH and I have done the bum play, but I can't say I like it much. :shrug:
> 
> Oo check you out you horseracing supremo! :thumbup: I've only been to the races once in my life and I quite liked it which surprised me.Click to expand...

I am incapable of catching up without passing comment. I haven't been to the horses. My G'dad loved the horses and betted everyday maybe i'll go one year on his birthday :shrug: however I have been to the dogs, can't say I enjoyed it, the guilt got the better of me at how these dogs lived and died and over here we have a problem with horses because of the recession in that, when they stop winning they are sent to France to end on the meat market or dog food etc etc. :cry: they are so beautiful that they really don't deserve that :nope:... Maybe i'll go in a few years when the RSPCA have set out clear racing guidelines :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Just me rattling round on the thread again. T'is my fault - I have only been up for just over an hour :shock: that's just before 12 that I got up! Figured I must have needed it (it's easier than falling out with oneself for wasting a day - I am big on that!)

I too, am really touched that this thread was the first place Emandi shared her news, how did you ever get to sleep Emandi?! :haha: Happy half birthday to Emily :yipee: such a great age. Soon she will be too big and start school :cry: I hate that our kids grow up - Erin's doing it all the time :growlmad:

Holly enjoy your lunch date with the MIL and your relaxing read sounds good. I really appreciate this time that me and OH can do whatever, think it's down to you girls with talk of 'the OH got up with the girls' 'Thierry has agreed to watch Holly so I can bike ride' I think collectively you have all made me really appreciate this quiet before the storm. I am glad you are getting there with your Italian, you are so raw! No boon flashing today :haha:

Crunch - did your OH have a good day? You have any plans for the day? My lazy OH is STILL in bed (because I woke him yesterday remember)... 

Ginge - thanks I think I will download it today then. When I get in the house, I am goinng to temp since, I like to see that info anyway and I worry about fertility issues showing up on your chart :flower: do you not temp anymore? Thanks again for the info. I didn't have any dreamcatchers ot gargoyle's :haha: but I did live the night!

:hi: everyone


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!!! I've been out today at the Horse Races!!!
> 
> I won 7 of 9 races! It was lots of fun :D
> 
> In total I won about $50, I was just placing the minimum bets :)
> 
> Wow, lots of fun chatter going on here!! DH and I have done the bum play, but I can't say I like it much. :shrug:
> 
> Oo check you out you horseracing supremo! :thumbup: I've only been to the races once in my life and I quite liked it which surprised me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am incapable of catching up without passing comment. I haven't been to the horses. My G'dad loved the horses and betted everyday maybe i'll go one year on his birthday :shrug: however I have been to the dogs, can't say I enjoyed it, the guilt got the better of me at how these dogs lived and died and over here we have a problem with horses because of the recession in that, when they stop winning they are sent to France to end on the meat market or dog food etc etc. :cry: they are so beautiful that they really don't deserve that :nope:... Maybe i'll go in a few years when the RSPCA have set out clear racing guidelines :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm with you on that one Jaynie. They are treated so badly :nope:

Here's Nando's link for you :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

there is a newbie74 viewing our lovely thread, could we have two newbie's. Also, I have been dragged out IMMEDIATELY because wait for it. DUN DUN DUN THE PLAYSTATION NETWORK IS BACK ON :cry: :sad2:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey janiepoo

Lazy day for me, we went to a boat party last night - feel a little grumpy but that's about it for me today 

Slightly shocked about nandos !!!


----------



## addie25

Good Morning/Afternoon all. I am enjoying watching Mama Mia the movie this morning. This movie always makes me want to go to my beach house n just run around on the beach care free lol I know very odd. Beach house is done with construction next weekend!!! I am so excited to go spend a weekend there!!! I am in the mood for a sub I wish I lived in NYC bc I bet you could get one delivered to you there but not in NJ :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

My parents are taking me out for dinner as a belated birthday dinner.

I ache SO BAD from the Kinect!!!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!!! I've been out today at the Horse Races!!!
> 
> I won 7 of 9 races! It was lots of fun :D
> 
> In total I won about $50, I was just placing the minimum bets :)
> 
> Wow, lots of fun chatter going on here!! DH and I have done the bum play, but I can't say I like it much. :shrug:
> 
> Oo check you out you horseracing supremo! :thumbup: I've only been to the races once in my life and I quite liked it which surprised me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am incapable of catching up without passing comment. I haven't been to the horses. My G'dad loved the horses and betted everyday maybe i'll go one year on his birthday :shrug: however I have been to the dogs, can't say I enjoyed it, the guilt got the better of me at how these dogs lived and died and over here we have a problem with horses because of the recession in that, when they stop winning they are sent to France to end on the meat market or dog food etc etc. :cry: they are so beautiful that they really don't deserve that :nope:... Maybe i'll go in a few years when the RSPCA have set out clear racing guidelines :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you on that one Jaynie. They are treated so badly :nope:
> 
> Here's Nando's link for you :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think they are treated much better here? And all of the horses racing yesterday were just local horses. One of the horses seemed a bit 'off' after the race, so they quickly had their vet car race out there and they had the horse lay down on the ground so they could pour some water over his body and rub him down. I think he was a little over heated or whatever, but very quickly there were several people out there making sure he was okay, and when he got up and the owner started to lead him off to the stables, he gave the horse a nice big hug around the neck and a pat for good measure :hugs: It was cute.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> My parents are taking me out for dinner as a belated birthday dinner.
> 
> I ache SO BAD from the Kinect!!!

Hehe, it is fun, isn't it?? What game(s) are you playing? I really like the Kinect Adventures. And watching my DH play the dancing games is really funny :haha:

We have Kinectimals, too - that's cute. Little Baby will like it when s/he's about 3 :)


----------



## LunaLady

*YAY! EMANDI!!!! That's fantastic news!!!!*


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, thanks for explaining the hind water thing. I was wondering that myself. But it makes perfect sense now that you explained it.

I'm sorry you must clean face paint today rather than play in the garden! The latter sounds like so much more fun! :cry:

I want to try this Nando's place now. Looks like I'll have to hop over to the East Coast to do that, though :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, I've had electronics turn on on their own before, too. It's either just an electronic thing or, as April says, someone trying to get your attention. 

My mom's house growing up was haunted. She has quite some tales about it. My grandma doesn't even like to speak of it anymore! It's the same house she lives in now, though, so I think she's afraid to speak of it and excite something again.


----------



## emandi

My dear turtles, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU :hugs:.
It's very sweet how excited you are for me. 
I haven't been on for some time, but was thinking of you all pregnant, non pregnant turtles and turtles on break. and of course I missed you a lot.
I'm afraid to admit it's not going to get much better as I am starting new job at the end of this week. Will try my best to show my face from time to time.
Going to get some decent ticker now ...

Lots of :hugs: to all of you.


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My parents are taking me out for dinner as a belated birthday dinner.
> 
> I ache SO BAD from the Kinect!!!
> 
> Hehe, it is fun, isn't it?? What game(s) are you playing? I really like the Kinect Adventures. And watching my DH play the dancing games is really funny :haha:
> 
> We have Kinectimals, too - that's cute. Little Baby will like it when s/he's about 3 :)Click to expand...

I've got Kinect Adventures and Your Shape which is really good. I'll try it later this evening or tomorrow more, I want to do it at least every other day.


----------



## kit_cat

Afternoon all :wave:

OMG...who knew you needed to take so much stuff into hospital :shock:

I've been shopping for hours, spent a small fortune and still don't have any where near everything I need. It's scary how much bebes cost!! Not that I grudge a penny I hasten to add...it's just when it's your first, you really don't appreciate that part of things, or at least I didn't. 

Anyway, hope everyone is having a fab Sunday..I'm going to sort through everything I've just bought and marvel at how small a hole I put in my GIANT list! :haha:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Afternoon all :wave:
> 
> OMG...who knew you needed to take so much stuff into hospital :shock:
> 
> I've been shopping for hours, spent a small fortune and still don't have any where near everything I need. It's scary how much bebes cost!! Not that I grudge a penny I hasten to add...it's just when it's your first, you really don't appreciate that part of things, or at least I didn't.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is having a fab Sunday..I'm going to sort through everything I've just bought and marvel at how small a hole I put in my GIANT list! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::hugs:

You'll have to show us a picture of your near to bursting hospital bag!! :D

I'm planning a home birth, but I should have a hospital bag packed just in case, huh? Phew, good thing I've got lots of time to mull that one over :winkwink:

Baby will be here before you know it, Kit!!!

When's your next appointment? Will they start checking you to see if you're dilating and all that? 

I can't wait for Baby Kit to arrive!! :happydance:

You don't have to tell us them - but have you got the names squared away, yet?


----------



## Mollykins

EMANDI!!!!! YAY!!!:happydance: You preggy turtle you! :hugs: Congratulations lovey! :dance: 

Kit- White board/dry erase board, exactly as you think... special markers to write notes and wipe away clean when you need. :thumbup: Re: The girls: Thank you :hugs: I am still hoping that we have a dark haired little boy all the way through. As I said before (I think?) the girls were born with dark hair which turned light and is now turning dark again :wacko: I hope he skips the blonde phase. 

B- Glad you saw fit to cater to your brain today while giving your body a lovely lie in. :awww: It's fun to switch your routine sometimes eh?


----------



## Mollykins

Here is the new wall art for the girls' room...
 



Attached Files:







wall art 1.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0









wall art 2.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0









wall art 3.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LunaLady

Very beautiful art, Molly! :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello was shattered last night so im off to catch up OH been hogging laptop all day !!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

ooooh Emandi ...you sneakypreggyturtle you, huge congratulations though :hugs:

Kit- yes the hospital bag is a rather wondrous item...until it comes to packing it :wacko: then you realise just how big a bag you need!

Trin-your boys are comical and naughty all at the same time :haha: id be out in the garden anyway...just not gardening :) :hugs:

Sarachka - we have a 360 and are considering buyin kinect when we have the money...along with your shape and kinectimals :)

B- having a nice time being italian? :flow: its nice to relax sometimes isn't it.

Jaynie- you thought you were bad getting up just before 12....I didn't get up till 4:30pm but then again didn't go to bed till 4:30am and am constantly tired just illately :wacko:

I have hamster babies :D OH's syrian hamster has had litter...so we have 6 russian dwarf babies and about 7 syrian babies :D


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Trin, thanks for explaining the hind water thing. I was wondering that myself. But it makes perfect sense now that you explained it.
> 
> I'm sorry you must clean face paint today rather than play in the garden! The latter sounds like so much more fun! :cry:
> 
> I want to try this Nando's place now. Looks like I'll have to hop over to the East Coast to do that, though :haha:

DH finished making his instructional video in about 2 hours so we still had time to go to the garden centre and get mushroom compost and bone meal and mulch so I did the one bed before it got dark. Planted out the marrows, bok choy, lettuce, tomatoes, basil, cucmber and squash, all with marigolds in between for pest control. And I planted the artichokes out into pots :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Jaynie, I've had electronics turn on on their own before, too. It's either just an electronic thing or, as April says, someone trying to get your attention.
> 
> My mom's house growing up was haunted. She has quite some tales about it. My grandma doesn't even like to speak of it anymore! It's the same house she lives in now, though, so I think she's afraid to speak of it and excite something again.

I had quite a few experiences when I was younger. And DS the elder has seen and spoken to (when he was a lot younger) a guy in our house. I saw him once - thought it was DH and moaned at him for not helping me move the couch :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> You'll have to show us a picture of your near to bursting hospital bag!! :D
> 
> I'm planning a home birth, but I should have a hospital bag packed just in case, huh? Phew, good thing I've got lots of time to mull that one over :winkwink:
> 
> Baby will be here before you know it, Kit!!!
> 
> When's your next appointment? Will they start checking you to see if you're dilating and all that?
> 
> I can't wait for Baby Kit to arrive!! :happydance:
> 
> You don't have to tell us them - but have you got the names squared away, yet?

Wait til you get the home birth list Luna :haha: I remember with my first I was like "Linen savers?? What the hell are those?? ANd why do we need a shower curtain and an ice cream tub??" :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Afternoon all :wave:
> 
> OMG...who knew you needed to take so much stuff into hospital :shock:
> 
> I've been shopping for hours, spent a small fortune and still don't have any where near everything I need. It's scary how much bebes cost!! Not that I grudge a penny I hasten to add...it's just when it's your first, you really don't appreciate that part of things, or at least I didn't.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is having a fab Sunday..I'm going to sort through everything I've just bought and marvel at how small a hole I put in my GIANT list! :haha:
> 
> :kiss::hugs:

Just a tip Kit, Get DH to pack the bag - when you are in the throws of labour, you don't want to be explaining where the face cloth to wipe your face is. Also, pack a labour bag and a hospital stay bag so that you don't have to dig throw 3 pairs of pj's to get to your lip balm


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You'll have to show us a picture of your near to bursting hospital bag!! :D
> 
> I'm planning a home birth, but I should have a hospital bag packed just in case, huh? Phew, good thing I've got lots of time to mull that one over :winkwink:
> 
> Baby will be here before you know it, Kit!!!
> 
> When's your next appointment? Will they start checking you to see if you're dilating and all that?
> 
> I can't wait for Baby Kit to arrive!! :happydance:
> 
> You don't have to tell us them - but have you got the names squared away, yet?
> 
> Wait til you get the home birth list Luna :haha: I remember with my first I was like "Linen savers?? What the hell are those?? ANd why do we need a shower curtain and an ice cream tub??" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: That reminds me of when I got my list, it would have been bad enough in English but in French:wacko: I didn't know what anything was, and DH wasn't much help translating, he only knew the things I already did! Where the pre-natal classes came in very handy, getting, if not translations, then at least descriptions:haha:

I planted my basil out Trin this evening:thumbup: Here's to lots of yummy basil to us both:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> ooooh Emandi ...you sneakypreggyturtle you, huge congratulations though :hugs:
> 
> Kit- yes the hospital bag is a rather wondrous item...until it comes to packing it :wacko: then you realise just how big a bag you need!
> 
> Trin-your boys are comical and naughty all at the same time :haha: id be out in the garden anyway...just not gardening :) :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka - we have a 360 and are considering buyin kinect when we have the money...along with your shape and kinectimals :)
> 
> B- having a nice time being italian? :flow: its nice to relax sometimes isn't it.
> 
> Jaynie- you thought you were bad getting up just before 12....I didn't get up till 4:30pm but then again didn't go to bed till 4:30am and am constantly tired just illately :wacko:
> 
> I have hamster babies :D OH's syrian hamster has had litter...so we have 6 russian dwarf babies and about 7 syrian babies :D

Thanks Ginge:hugs: I think I relax a bit too much since I stopped working for a living:blush: I currently have my feet in a tub of hot bubbly fragrant water, preparing for full foot scrub and manicure and nail polish:kiss: Congrats on your furry babes, Russian Dwarfs are really cute. I might get another hamster soon. Tarzan died just before LO was born and in the excitement of the new baby I never got another one. But I miss my hamster friends.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> My parents are taking me out for dinner as a belated birthday dinner.
> 
> I ache SO BAD from the Kinect!!!

Ooo Enjoy!:happydance: Would your parents think you were weird if you took pics of your food?:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I planted my basil out Trin this evening:thumbup: Here's to lots of yummy basil to us both:flower:

Hmmmmm...pesto time soon :thumbup: :munch:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Ginge I think what I meant was that if we didn't know you had PCOS we would be hoping that this was it for an answer but now you have an answer I am hoping that everything else comes back clear... They start treatment (did you say that they won't start it until you are 23?) and you get the deserved :baby:
> 
> :hi: Luna... Glad you enjoyed the chinese buffet :) we have one just like that near us it's grand.
> 
> *Crunch* :rofl: Joe was younger than me and it freaked me out cause I was like 21 and like you he was a teenager :haha: bless him - he liked you FrankenCrunch! And the jokes and funny stories are endless, so much fun!
> 
> Glad you have had fun Trin and networked :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley :yipee: :wohoo: - I was going to check where you had been had we not heard anything from you by tomorrow because of the earthquakes! I am glad you had a good time, were you in Spain? Were you affected by the earthquakes? :hugs: I have missed you :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka I asked you the other day about videos. Is it true that we upload them on to youtube and then post a link here? Or what?

Hey Jaynie nice to know you missed me :kiss:well we were in almeria which is an 1hr & a 1/2's drive away from where the quake hit some locals did feel it but not us it was quite scary:wacko:as its really mountainous around there and i had images of us been trapped under huge rocks an such like but luckily we are all fine. so sad about the victims though :cry:

How is your work with your mum going?
when are you and Ad's in the house?
what have you been knitting?
and how are you in general ??




kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone have ya'all missed me?? There are really to many pages to catch up on and i really needed a break from the norm on my holidays !!!
> 
> I hope i have'nt missed anything crucial ???? If so i must be updated please so im back in the loop!!! Congrats to everyone who has a new fruit since i last saw ya'all ,im still on egg plant/aubergine until tomorrow i hope !!!! I also promise a pot pic as i feel huge lol!!!!!Have really missed all you girls and im desperate for updates pretty please.
> 
> All in all we had a good holiday caught a mild tan and had a laugh and the house next door is finally on the market so now its countdown time oh and i have 6 weeks left to work ,a week off in the middle and two 4 day weeks this friday we are off i have midwife at hosp for anti D and checks !!! And the following monday for OH at hosp about his leg!!!
> 
> Helloooooo lovely Hayley - so pleased you're back!! :happydance: I'm glad you survived the earthquakes and all...tell us about your hols a bit more. What was is like where you were?
> 
> Ooo, I'm looking forward to your pot pic :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome back m'love :hugs:Click to expand...


I dont really class it as our yearly hols as it's to visit OH's dad and his wife
we did a few days sunbathing a morning at the beach, me and OH had a meal alone whilst they looked after reece but other than that was little pooey for me as its just one big piss up really!:wacko:

how are you doing? not long to go now:happydance:




emandi said:
 

> Hello turtle friends :flower:, just thought i share something with you ...



congratulations sneaky one!!!!

is OH over the moon??


AFM had a boring day of resting as im still shattered and a day of food shop,washing ironing and tidying up lil bro's mess !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Here is the new wall art for the girls' room...

They're lovely Molly:cloud9: I love flutterbys. And yes indeed it was nice having a 'static' morning with just me, my book, and I :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Of Sophie (the notsobaby mynah) is such a bird brain! She has this compulsion to bath EVERY time she gets new water. We forgot to give it to her this morning so DH just gave her some now and she is standing in it bathing...and shivering...and bathing some more :nope::haha:

I've been having such fun watching Regina Spektor videos on youtube


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Hayley my dear :hi: I can see how you may have felt a bit left out without being able to drink! I've now got to the point where I actually don't want to fall pregnant with my oops baby before my hols- since at the campsite there are a number of things I want to partake in;

tennis
windsurfing
jacussi
sauna/spa
big slides into the pool

...and of course boozing and eating grossly unhealthy food like pizzas from the campsite pizza van:haha:!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to order some IC's, I'm feeling a bit twitchy without testing equipment around, even though I'm not officially ttc. My microscope has only detected sperm thus far, so I don't think an oops baby is imminent (and as I just said I'd prefer to oops after our hols now, since I've got this far into the summer without being/staying pregnant. Then I can _*really*_ enjoy Hollinka's first proper active holiday:cloud9:) But I have no idea of my AF since MC and hate being in the dark about things. I did a spot check on my temp and it was 37.8 which is very high for me, and I feel fab so I don't think I'm ill?:shrug: So I now want to have the necessary equipment in the bathroom drawer so I can get a poas fix when I need one, be it opk or hpt!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My parents are taking me out for dinner as a belated birthday dinner.
> 
> I ache SO BAD from the Kinect!!!
> 
> Ooo Enjoy!:happydance: Would your parents think you were weird if you took pics of your food?:haha:Click to expand...

I did take a pic of my tacos actually! Will post in a bit.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to finish my tootsies and get to bed early. Here's a picture of our lunchtime garden lettuce before preparation, garden cherries and market cherries and strawberries (the few bright red cherries are the first of the season from our cherry tree) LO nomming strawberries (she ate about 15:shock:) and our quail kebabs (avert eyes Trin and Kit and any other veggies!)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3









011.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 4









009.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4









006.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

I HAVE TO MAKE THIS FACE OR MY FALSE MOUSTACHE WILL FALL OFF!


Nighty night all, Congrats again Emandi, I hope you find time with the new job to visit:flower: Good luck with it, I hope it's fun:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: Love the pic of LO there B so adorable!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I planted my basil out Trin this evening:thumbup: Here's to lots of yummy basil to us both:flower:
> 
> Hmmmmm...pesto time soon :thumbup: :munch:Click to expand...

Mmmmm, heaven:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: Love the pic of LO there B so adorable!

Thanks:flower: I love it too, she looks like a carp :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/abf96a9f.jpg

Here's my tacos!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Love the pic of LO there B so adorable!
> 
> Thanks:flower: I love it too, she looks like a carp :haha:Click to expand...

That's too cute! I think it's her monkey face :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/abf96a9f.jpg
> 
> Here's my tacos!!

I was just thinking I was in heaven, in bed with a mug of Horlicks (thanks Crunch:thumbup:) when I see this!
:brat::hissy::brat: You deliberately ordered that just to upset me :sulk:
Much as I'm enjoying my Horlicks I want some kind of tangy relish and guacamole affair now:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I see KittyKat :hi: with her enormous babybag:haha: Hello Kit:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I *MUST* go, if I'm to read at all before:sleep::sleep::sleep: Big Kisses all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

night night turltepoos
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

just jumped on for a catch up! Sorry I missed you Trin! :sleep: well.


----------



## firstbaby25

I feel the thread is very quiet these days but lots of picture activity which is good :thumbup: B I love Holly's little face. It occured to me that I had never told you all before that my mum has _technically_ changed her name by deed poll a few years ago to Holly except she only gets reffered to as Holly by her colleagues and whatnot, but as I was working I thought it odd for me to have never shared it! It is a great minds kind of thing eh? 

Sarachka din dins look delish! I just had a pizza :blush: but restrained myself to only 2 slices :blush: I am so unhealthy these days... 

Kit kudos on at least starting your bag and Trin thanks for the tip. Think i'm going to get my OH to do mine when I need it :thumbup: 

Just about to start watching iron man 2. The joys. I have been all day waiting for the playstation network to come on for the oh and it never and so i sat in someone else's house most of the day :nope: :sigh:


----------



## Mollykins

Here's some of my purchases from the garage sales yesterday... finally got around to uploading them... sorry it took so long, been having a day.

The first suit is a teddy bear and the second suit has leaves and little monkeys on it. :awww: Oh and the two piece suit is fleece and reversible; gray and light blue.
 



Attached Files:







teddy bear.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1









monkey suit.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1









little brother.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 0









fleece suit.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 0









bibs.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Our playstation network just came on today... in fact, last night only most of the east coast and California had the playstation network available but I checked this morning and all of the US and Canada was good to go. :thumbup: Sorry it's not up yet for you guys. :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- Our playstation network just came on today... in fact, last night only most of the east coast and California had the playstation network available but I checked this morning and all of the US and Canada was good to go. :thumbup: Sorry it's not up yet for you guys. :(

we read that by our afternoon the whole of north america and canada had it back on... iron man 2 is rubbish!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You'll have to show us a picture of your near to bursting hospital bag!! :D
> 
> I'm planning a home birth, but I should have a hospital bag packed just in case, huh? Phew, good thing I've got lots of time to mull that one over :winkwink:
> 
> Baby will be here before you know it, Kit!!!
> 
> When's your next appointment? Will they start checking you to see if you're dilating and all that?
> 
> I can't wait for Baby Kit to arrive!! :happydance:
> 
> You don't have to tell us them - but have you got the names squared away, yet?
> 
> Wait til you get the home birth list Luna :haha: I remember with my first I was like "Linen savers?? What the hell are those?? ANd why do we need a shower curtain and an ice cream tub??" :rofl:Click to expand...

My midwife said she has a kit I can just buy that has everything. So that's good!! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Just went to REI to play around in the camping equipment. I love camping! We're going the weekend after next. 

*Question*... I really want to go backpacking this summer. We've gone for the last couple summers and I'd like to go this summer, as well. I'd obviously only do less than 5 miles per day, and a pack that's under 20 pounds - does that sound reasonable or am I crazy?????


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins - lovely purchases btw :thumbup: from me! 

Luna I reckon you are ok if you think you are ok... Know what I mean? It's not something I can make a decision on, Kit went walking and had that episode so i reckon the other preggo ladies will know better but walking is pretty mild and whatnot so i should assume you would be fine 20lbs is as if you had another baby no while pregnant :shrug: no?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Just went to REI to play around in the camping equipment. I love camping! We're going the weekend after next.
> 
> *Question*... I really want to go backpacking this summer. We've gone for the last couple summers and I'd like to go this summer, as well. I'd obviously only do less than 5 miles per day, and a pack that's under 20 pounds - does that sound reasonable or am I crazy?????

I say that you should pack no more than you would feel comfortable making your DH carry should the need arise. Listen to your body (goes without saying, I know) but you should be fine. :hugs:

OH and I have just started planning a beach trip that weekend. I'm still not so sure on the camping part. :/


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins - lovely purchases btw :thumbup: from me!
> 
> Luna I reckon you are ok if you think you are ok... Know what I mean? It's not something I can make a decision on, Kit went walking and had that episode so i reckon the other preggo ladies will know better but walking is pretty mild and whatnot so i should assume you would be fine 20lbs is as if you had another baby no while pregnant :shrug: no?

I feel like I'd be okay... and the Seattle area is such that you can be in downtown Seattle and in under an hour in the deep forests. So, I'd always be within a quick drive to a hospital if I needed. Unless I was 10 or 15 miles in on foot :shrug: Maybe I'll just have to stick to over-nighters this year.


----------



## firstbaby25

I just think Luna at the end of the day... You know best! I would worry should you go too far in but you and you oh obviously know your capabilities and stuff. I'm not one for depriving yourself of fun cause you are pregnant imagine what pregnant mothers went through 100 years ago :shrug: and they were mostly fine...

I'm off to :sleep: now it's 1am :shock:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Pssh Jaynie 04:18am for me....and i'm doing wedding thankyous!


----------



## LunaLady

I watched two beautiful and touching movies today... I recommend them.

The Scent of Green Papaya
Mother and Child

:cry: Might need tissues on that second one!!

DH is out playing hockey. I opted out on this one... late game! I'm ready for bed and his game is likely JUST ending right now. He'll probably be home in another 45 minutes to an hour. I'm off for bed.... :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

Just waiting for my lazy bones baby to wake up.

*Luna* I'm sure you'll be fine. I was working for most of my pregnancy and had to tramp round and across Paris all day, up and down the Metro steps etc, travelling to my students with a heavy rucksack full of books and files and audio equipment.:-({|=I can hear you all weeping for my plight:cry: Usually rushing to boot!:wacko: Plus the 20 min walk to the train station each morning, and the return after a long day, up a steep hill. With all those extra heavy books in my rucksack :-({|=I'm sure that was far 'worse' than rambling through forest and over dale with a backpack full of nice food and a heart full of joy:cloud9: You could always get the once over from your doc before you set off, I don't know, check your cervix isn't floppy or whatever, or baby really low. But you're not into the late stages so I'm sure it would be absolutely fine:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly* I love your purchases, and of course particularly approve of the monkey suit and bib:happydance: The fleecy outfit looks very cosy, really quick drying too that stuff, Holly's got some fleecy wotsits:thumbup:

*Jaynie* it was so quiet last night I almost came on where I left off this morning!! Yay your mum's called Holly!:yipee:

Right I'm going to go and wake up LO, the day will be gone otherwise!! Spoilt baby she is, most French babies are long since up and packed off to the nursery:haha:

Sunneth shineth:ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka just called MUuuuuuuuMMMMMaa from her room.:smug::smug::smug: Music to my ears!


----------



## mummyApril

I am half alive I am in desperate need for sleep but omg! Most amazing gig ever! I cried 3 times, I will post pics later, and poss a video! I want to go back! 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Hayley my dear :hi: I can see how you may have felt a bit left out without being able to drink! I've now got to the point where I actually don't want to fall pregnant with my oops baby before my hols- since at the campsite there are a number of things I want to partake in;
> 
> tennis
> windsurfing
> jacussi
> sauna/spa
> big slides into the pool
> 
> ...and of course boozing and eating grossly unhealthy food like pizzas from the campsite pizza van:haha:!!


ummm i know what you mean i just felt totally left out and that is all OH's dad does every afternoon until late evening i know i sound ungrateful but it was so boring i could'nt get pissed so obviously felt out of the party:growlmad:me and OH had some bad rows about it to which resulted in him drunkenly telling me that we want different things from our relationship and he still wants to sit getting slaughtered and seeing his mates and family on his own and that i was being a miserable cow ......well SORRY you stupid d*** im frigging pregnant with your baby and you want me to be singing and dancing pissed up on holiday until the early hours:growlmad::growlmad:dont think so some how selfish K***.....i questioned this the next day and was truthfully hurt and had come round to the fact that he does'nt really wanna be with me anymore he said sorry how lame!!, but deep down i believe what he said when he was drunk as my grandma has always said that ''men speak the truth when drunk'' so obviously im still seething and hurt and im not 100% sure what will come of us ,i have told him he does'nt have to stay just because im preggo and he replied i know i dont !,thats a confidence boost NOT!!! sorry rant over arghhhhhhhhhhh


btw lovely piccy of holly face pulling :cloud9:


Mollykins said:


> Here's some of my purchases from the garage sales yesterday... finally got around to uploading them... sorry it took so long, been having a day.
> 
> The first suit is a teddy bear and the second suit has leaves and little monkeys on it. :awww: Oh and the two piece suit is fleece and reversible; gray and light blue.


----------



## new mummy2010

oops nice garage sale buys moll's i forgot to quote on above message,love the bib's and lil ro tee!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley - what a shitty thing to say! In absolutely no way should it affect your confidence... It would be his loss most certainly! I can't believe a grown man said that! Has he tried to make it up to you? X

B - g'morning - just making a :coffee: boring cold weather here again today.


----------



## Crunchie

Hey new mummy ! So sorry about the oh..... Honestly when boys get together they just become very selfish !!!
Dh got so pissed on the day of the royal wedding he dragged me to a club till midnight and then announced on the way home that he wanted to let off steam before the bubba arrives as his life was going to change ! Me not happy bunny on that one 
After another weekend watching everyone get drunk I told him
It's time for more pg fun for me as I was feeling left out .... He did agree that he would feel left out too.... Do u think maybe he feels silly at what he has said ???? Some men just can't say sorry ??


----------



## Crunchie

Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest 

Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
Keep me company ???

Someone please entertain me


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley, now I am more awake... How old is Lee? Is this is his first child? I believe your gran, I do and I warn Adam that he cam't carry on saying nasty things he doesn't mean when he's backed in to a corner, because I love him I can easily forgive him anything but llike most women I find it harder to _forget_... I will say that lads find it easier to say things that are nasty and that they don't mean. This doesn't excuse it in my opinion but just offering you my perspective :hugs: :hug: I hope you are ok! X


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks girls i have text him this morning and aired my feelings and views on it all and yes i think he probably does feel shitty for saying it its because he is one of those that will drink and drink until he cant anymore and i was tired and he wanted to stay and i got narkey but like ya say crunchie there life wont bloody end and mine knows that as we have reece so wtf he was thinking i dunno !!
he says he does want me and the baby of cause he does and sorry again byt its getting harder to believe as its more frequently he is saying these things 
well off tork 10-6 shift arghhhhh no likey 
will ctch up at dinnertime xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch & New Mummy - you are both lucky that your OH's _told you_ my sister's pregnancy was long party for her OH and I was a party animal at the time and have since felt bad for just not thinking about my her in this but I know of about 10 nights where he just didn't go home and he also went to a festival :shock: and gave her his 'party hat' I have another friend who's relationship was ruined by an OH that wanted to have a final 'blow out' before he was gone! :shock: These boys were younger and the pregnancies so called 'ooopsies' so maybe that could be it :shrug: but none of them at the time told my sister or friend and naturally they battled with the idea that their OH's had taken issue with them! Sad times... It pretty much taught me to wait for Adam. 

I hope you are both ok and get your OH's on side soon :thumbup:

Crunch we could play ispy but that would be difficult :shrug: what games could we play remotely :winkwink:


----------



## emandi

Good morning lovelies :flower:, you asked me yesterday about my symptoms.
I can definitely confirm now I have a few. Awake for only about an hour I feel sooo exhausted already. And very heavy. Just wondering how I am going to manage induction (talking about the new job of course :haha:) on Friday.
The funniest coincidence is I am in the same situation as when I was pregnant with Emily-starting new job just after finding out I was pregnant.
I hate hate hate hiding my bump! It's my pride :cry:.
Anyway I should rather take this pregnancy day by day ... just in case.

Hope you all will have a lovely day today :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> I am half alive I am in desperate need for sleep but omg! Most amazing gig ever! I cried 3 times, I will post pics later, and poss a video! I want to go back!
> Hope everyone is ok xx

Jeal-OUS! Sigh - can't wait for pictures! :yipee:


----------



## new mummy2010

he is 26 will be 27 when nate arrives 
yes his first baby but he has been with me since reece was 3!!??
i know what he means and i feeel the same sometimes but they are selfish aint they i would never dream of saying anything like that to him pissed or not unless it was true


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> Good morning lovelies :flower:, you asked me yesterday about my symptoms.
> I can definitely confirm now I have a few. Awake for only about an hour I feel sooo exhausted already. And very heavy. Just wondering how I am going to manage induction (talking about the new job of course :haha:) on Friday.
> The funniest coincidence is I am in the same situation as when I was pregnant with Emily-starting new job just after finding out I was pregnant.
> I hate hate hate hiding my bump! It's my pride :cry:.
> Anyway I should rather take this pregnancy day by day ... just in case.
> 
> Hope you all will have a lovely day today :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

My computer is being super fast computer :thumbup: means I can be a super poster. Emandi just so happy for you... Remind me again how many cycles you TTC? Just cause the likes of me and sarachka are double-y happy because we are slow TTC-ers and it's another success story like Molly's :dust: :dust:. Look like you say - you can take it one day at a time and if you hate it and it's therefore not conducive to yours (or Emily's) then you can quit it/hand notice in. Never fear - it's not as permanent as you think! I worked at sainsbury's for 8 weeks just before Christmas!


----------



## Crunchie

boys are stoooopid !!!!!! My fella was better this weekend ......it was everyone else being annoying lol:haha:


Oh Jaynie - I am watching Jermemy Kyle - am I losing brain cells ?????


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> he is 26 will be 27 when nate arrives
> yes his first baby but he has been with me since reece was 3!!??
> i know what he means and i feeel the same sometimes but they are selfish aint they i would never dream of saying anything like that to him pissed or not unless it was true

Oh yes! But sometimes (and i've learned this through being the proper definition of serial dater ... I've dated 10 boys/men to get to where I am I have had serious relationships with 5 of them lasting a year or more!) is that they are not easy and you will honestly get the same shit from a different bloke and obviously Lee was worth having Nate with at some point - that's logically a strong relationship! Just think of some positives too. Don't be doing anything too rash and remember boys are really stupid sometimes! If you want him to make it up - try and tell him. I have to do that with adam and _very_ rarely if the issue is strong enough I have to even ask for an apology :shock:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest
> 
> Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
> Keep me company ???
> 
> Someone please entertain me


Morning Crunchie :flower:, not working today? I must have missed a bit of information here ...


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest
> 
> Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
> Keep me company ???
> 
> Someone please entertain me
> 
> 
> Morning Crunchie :flower:, not working today? I must have missed a bit of information here ...Click to expand...

:wacko: it seems my midwife missed poss anemia .....went to the gp on friday as was feeling rough and they found my iron levels low at 10 weeks and not been re-tested, raised blood pressure and protein in my wee wee !!! having tests today but told to rest till thursday when I should get the results 

so stuck at home and I have no idea how to knit :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Probably Crunch, don't get me wrong... If it's on it's like train wreck and i can't stop watching it but i never choose to watch it :haha: Jo Frost is on channel 4... I nuv her I do! I spy with my little eyes something beginning with BC?


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest
> 
> Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
> Keep me company ???
> 
> Someone please entertain me
> 
> 
> Morning Crunchie :flower:, not working today? I must have missed a bit of information here ...Click to expand...

ooohhh nice ticker :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning lovelies :flower:, you asked me yesterday about my symptoms.
> I can definitely confirm now I have a few. Awake for only about an hour I feel sooo exhausted already. And very heavy. Just wondering how I am going to manage induction (talking about the new job of course :haha:) on Friday.
> The funniest coincidence is I am in the same situation as when I was pregnant with Emily-starting new job just after finding out I was pregnant.
> I hate hate hate hiding my bump! It's my pride :cry:.
> Anyway I should rather take this pregnancy day by day ... just in case.
> 
> Hope you all will have a lovely day today :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> My computer is being super fast computer :thumbup: means I can be a super poster. Emandi just so happy for you... Remind me again how many cycles you TTC? Just cause the likes of me and sarachka are double-y happy because we are slow TTC-ers and it's another success story like Molly's :dust: :dust:. Look like you say - you can take it one day at a time and if you hate it and it's therefore not conducive to yours (or Emily's) then you can quit it/hand notice in. Never fear - it's not as permanent as you think! I worked at sainsbury's for 8 weeks just before Christmas!Click to expand...


Thank you Jaynie :flower: :hugs:, we were trying to conceive since august/September. Didn't believe it was gona happen this time, only when my spotting didn't come at 8dpo there was a little suspicion. But don't think I had any unusual symptoms. Felt like catching cold, but it could have been hay fever.
It will happen Jaynie and Sarachka! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Probably Crunch, don't get me wrong... If it's on it's like train wreck and i can't stop watching it but i never choose to watch it :haha: Jo Frost is on channel 4... I nuv her I do! I spy with my little eyes something beginning with BC?

to be honest, its reminding me of work.................. errrrrrrrrrrrrr jo frost.....bratty child :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest
> 
> Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
> Keep me company ???
> 
> Someone please entertain me
> 
> 
> Morning Crunchie :flower:, not working today? I must have missed a bit of information here ...Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: it seems my midwife missed poss anemia .....went to the gp on friday as was feeling rough and they found my iron levels low at 10 weeks and not been re-tested, raised blood pressure and protein in my wee wee !!! having tests today but told to rest till thursday when I should get the results
> 
> so stuck at home and I have no idea how to knit :shrug:Click to expand...

Not kidding - it's dead easy! But as you get used to it and it's not as new and that - you don't want to do it as much at first in my spare time I knitted exclusively but now I find sometimes I want to read or catch up on job applications/work :haha: t'is life - I actually want to carry on painting of late, as it was something that I had just begun! I was never any good at art at school or anything but an overwhelming desire to learn about colours and shades and stuff took over me :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Brain Cells Crunchie! Brain Cells. I thought of the 'have to be able to see it' rule and decided that's only fair if it's on the thread :haha: you said you were losing them!


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest
> 
> Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
> Keep me company ???
> 
> Someone please entertain me
> 
> 
> Morning Crunchie :flower:, not working today? I must have missed a bit of information here ...Click to expand...
> 
> ooohhh nice ticker :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you my dear, btw if you need some entertainment I could send you Emily :flower:. I need to tidy up I have Emily's little friend coming over to play tomorrow. What do you think?:winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

emandi said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest
> 
> Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
> Keep me company ???
> 
> Someone please entertain me
> 
> 
> Morning Crunchie :flower:, not working today? I must have missed a bit of information here ...Click to expand...
> 
> ooohhh nice ticker :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my dear, btw if you need some entertainment I could send you Emily :flower:. I need to tidy up I have Emily's little friend coming over to play tomorrow. What do you think?:winkwink:Click to expand...

well your only in essex...... I could take her shopping with me if you like :flower:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest
> 
> Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
> Keep me company ???
> 
> Someone please entertain me
> 
> 
> Morning Crunchie :flower:, not working today? I must have missed a bit of information here ...Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: it seems my midwife missed poss anemia .....went to the gp on friday as was feeling rough and they found my iron levels low at 10 weeks and not been re-tested, raised blood pressure and protein in my wee wee !!! having tests today but told to rest till thursday when I should get the results
> 
> so stuck at home and I have no idea how to knit :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh no poor Crunchie, I might change the plan then, maybe I could sent Emily to Jaynie (little friend for Erin?). :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Brain Cells Crunchie! Brain Cells. I thought of the 'have to be able to see it' rule and decided that's only fair if it's on the thread :haha: you said you were losing them!

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!! only watched 30 mins and look whats happening to me :blush:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie, hope all will be good soon :kiss:.

Have to run now girls, housework is waiting :wacko:.
:hugs: to you all


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi i would take little emily! We would have fun - I like to paint and jump. I find most 2 - 4 year olds like this too :thumbup: :haha: 

GL with housework and Emily's friend - thanks for nipping back to see us. B will be very jealous...


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello, timely :coffee: break, I see Emandi! I have loads of housework too, it accumulates over the weekend and then Monday it's like thick porridge to wade through! I'll have Emily! She can help Holly learn some words- we've been working on 'cat' today:thumbup: I have a great word picture book with apple, ball, dog, cat, train, shoes etc etc but Holly was only interested in the C word:haha: Wouldn't move from that page or stop pressing the 'cat' button, and gave the cat kisses on the page:awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poofucks just missed Emandi:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Emandi i would take little emily! We would have fun - I like to paint and jump. I find most 2 - 4 year olds like this too :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> GL with housework and Emily's friend - thanks for nipping back to see us. B will be very jealous...

Yes not fair:hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Brain Cells Crunchie! Brain Cells. I thought of the 'have to be able to see it' rule and decided that's only fair if it's on the thread :haha: you said you were losing them!
> 
> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!! only watched 30 mins and look whats happening to me :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha: I'm watching teen mom :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> hello, timely :coffee: break, I see Emandi! I have loads of housework too, it accumulates over the weekend and then Monday it's like thick porridge to wade through! I'll have Emily! She can help Holly learn some words- we've been working on 'cat' today:thumbup: I have a great word picture book with apple, ball, dog, cat, train, shoes etc etc but Holly was only interested in the C word:haha: Wouldn't move from that page or stop pressing the 'cat' button, and gave the cat kisses on the page:awww:

One of Erin's first words was cack. For Cat I am interested in the fact that speech impediments are like the same, the doctor told Ash the T sound can cause it at first and then later a L sounds like a Y... Is Holly down for a nap? I am the same - sporadically doing bits of the cleaning as we just tend to tidy as we go at the weekend :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie* it's gone cold and dark here too now:nope: Actually it's quite a good thing since I have mainly boring stuff to do today

*CRUUUUNNNCHIIEEEE!* You could pointlessly learn a foreign language like I am:haha:But knitting's the best:thumbup: If I lived nearer I'd deffo come round and give you a knitting lesson. Hey! maybe there's a new business venture for me, I could go to bed ridden people at their homes and give them knitting lessons. And go round hospitals doing the same, with a trolley of wool and needles so they can purchase stuff too:thumbup: And I could do some door to door stuff too, offering on the spot knitting lessons and wool sales:rofl: 

Off to find Hayley's post about men that I keep reading replies to....


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> *Jaynie* it's gone cold and dark here too now:nope: Actually it's quite a good thing since I have mainly boring stuff to do today
> 
> *CRUUUUNNNCHIIEEEE!* You could pointlessly learn a foreign language like I am:haha:But knitting's the best:thumbup: If I lived nearer I'd deffo come round and give you a knitting lesson. Hey! maybe there's a new business venture for me, I could go to bed ridden people at their homes and give them knitting lessons. And go round hospitals doing the same, with a trolley of wool and needles so they can purchase stuff too:thumbup: And I could do some door to door stuff too, offering on the spot knitting lessons and wool sales:rofl:
> 
> Off to find Hayley's post about men that I keep reading replies to....

munnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkiiiiieeeeeeeeeee- thats a greattttttttt idea:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hello, timely :coffee: break, I see Emandi! I have loads of housework too, it accumulates over the weekend and then Monday it's like thick porridge to wade through! I'll have Emily! She can help Holly learn some words- we've been working on 'cat' today:thumbup: I have a great word picture book with apple, ball, dog, cat, train, shoes etc etc but Holly was only interested in the C word:haha: Wouldn't move from that page or stop pressing the 'cat' button, and gave the cat kisses on the page:awww:
> 
> One of Erin's first words was cack. For Cat I am interested in the fact that speech impediments are like the same, the doctor told Ash the T sound can cause it at first and then later a L sounds like a Y... Is Holly down for a nap? I am the same - sporadically doing bits of the cleaning as we just tend to tidy as we go at the weekend :haha:Click to expand...

Yep, all silent on the Hollinka front:sleep::sleep::sleep: I should at least get the laundry done while she's down since that's the most awkward with her around- the laundry room is open onto the garage where she goes to play with bike chains which are just at her fiddling height and gets horribly black and greasy:shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: funny how you have to even plan the order of chores with a little nipper running round! Crunch, seriously I know plenty of people that learnt to knit from youtube! You should cause it is just the best! Are you serious in wanting to Crunch?

Wish I could tell you where the post was :shrug: it's a Hayley multi quote one! 

B I can't tell you how miserable it has been in terms of the weather here! So so so sad for me :sad2: it really doesn't inspire me to go walking anywhere.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Hayley that was mean of your OH, but can I agree to differ with your Gran if she'll let me? I think men (and women!) often talk alot of crap when they're drunk, and not the truth at all. So I'm sure he doesn't really mean it, and in anycase once baby is born you'll be on a level playing field with him! You can leave him with :baby: while you go out on a big Girl's Night Out!!:drunk: See how much he likes that:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I spy a Kitty Cat...


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Good morning lovelies :flower:, you asked me yesterday about my symptoms.
> I can definitely confirm now I have a few. Awake for only about an hour I feel sooo exhausted already. And very heavy. Just wondering how I am going to manage induction (talking about the new job of course :haha:) on Friday.
> The funniest coincidence is I am in the same situation as when I was pregnant with Emily-starting new job just after finding out I was pregnant.
> I hate hate hate hiding my bump! It's my pride :cry:.
> Anyway I should rather take this pregnancy day by day ... just in case.
> 
> Hope you all will have a lovely day today :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

It's Primark you're working for right? They'll be fine about it I'm sure, since they're a big company who rake it in on women and kid's wear- I'm sure it would be bad for their public reputation if they had internal meanie rules about pregnancy:flower: I know I have a tendency to wear rose coloured glasses but I'm sure you won't need to hide your lovely bump and their policy will be favourable:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello, good morning, good afternoon and good evening :flower:

That was for not saying goodnight last night before I retired (how rude of me :blush:) but my mum phoned and we chatted a long time and then it was late and I was tired - blah blah :wacko:

Anyway...working from home again :happydance: although I doubt I will be all week like last week. But that's ok, can't kick the backside out of the goodwill I'm being shown by my boss eh?

I think bebe is taking my lead from how toss and turny I am in bed at night! He/she does not stop elbowing/kneeing every time I sit still for more than 5 minutes! It's quite amusing except for the ouchy rib kicks (of which there are many :nope:)

Well, I'm going to go back and make some comments I think, now that the Monday morning flurry of phonecalls and emails is dealt with (for now!)

Have a loverly, if not sunny, day y'all :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Right girls... Sorry Crunch! I'd properly love to stay and keep you company while you are so bored but I am off out for coffee as just got a text through and thought - why not? My mum's skulking off work I think with a hangover and it's something to do innit? Need a shower blush:) before I go - I have been so lazy of late!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: funny how you have to even plan the order of chores with a little nipper running round! Crunch, seriously I know plenty of people that learnt to knit from youtube! You should cause it is just the best! Are you serious in wanting to Crunch?
> 
> Wish I could tell you where the post was :shrug: it's a Hayley multi quote one!
> 
> B I can't tell you how miserable it has been in terms of the weather here! So so so sad for me :sad2: it really doesn't inspire me to go walking anywhere.

Yeah but it's easy because all those adjustments to your routine happen little by little. And for the first few months it's great because you can just put your baby down on the floor while you're doing something and it won't go anywhere:baby: Made me laugh when I saw my friend with her 2 month old, I'd forgotten how you can just put them on the picnic mat like a handbag while you eat your sandwich:haha: 

Hmmm I got alot done while LO had her nap:blush: She's woken up now! Off to the greasy bicycle chains we go together :happydance:

laters turts:hugs:

ps *Ginge* did you finish your cards? You must be tired!!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Right girls... Sorry Crunch! I'd properly love to stay and keep you company while you are so bored but I am off out for coffee as just got a text through and thought - why not? My mum's skulking off work I think with a hangover and it's something to do innit? Need a shower blush:) before I go - I have been so lazy of late!

meanie....have some cake for me :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh and talking of Primark, my mum sent me a parcel with a pair of jeggins for Holly and a T-shirt with '*Somebody has to be this cute*' written on it from there!


----------



## Crunchie

I seeeeeeeeeee you munkie


----------



## Crunchie

allllllllllllllll by myselfffffffffffffffffffffff :serenade: don't want to be alllllllllllllll by myself...............................


----------



## HollyMonkey

What lovely singing Crunch! I could hear you from up in LO's room where we're playing her mini piano together! Though I'm rather hogging it:blush: Just heard on radio up there that there's a bomb threat for Central London:shock:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> he is 26 will be 27 when nate arrives
> yes his first baby but he has been with me since reece was 3!!??
> i know what he means and i feeel the same sometimes but they are selfish aint they i would never dream of saying anything like that to him pissed or not unless it was true
> 
> Oh yes! But sometimes (and i've learned this through being the proper definition of serial dater ... I've dated 10 boys/men to get to where I am I have had serious relationships with 5 of them lasting a year or more!) is that they are not easy and you will honestly get the same shit from a different bloke and obviously Lee was worth having Nate with at some point - that's logically a strong relationship! Just think of some positives too. Don't be doing anything too rash and remember boys are really stupid sometimes! If you want him to make it up - try and tell him. I have to do that with adam and _very_ rarely if the issue is strong enough I have to even ask for an apology :shock:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Hayley that was mean of your OH, but can I agree to differ with your Gran if she'll let me? I think men (and women!) often talk alot of crap when they're drunk, and not the truth at all. So I'm sure he doesn't really mean it, and in anycase once baby is born you'll be on a level playing field with him! You can leave him with :baby: while you go out on a big Girl's Night Out!!:drunk: See how much he likes that:haha:


I know what ya mean jaynie + yes I can't see myslf being with or wanting a baby with any other guy
But that does'nt mean I can just forget about what he was like and what he says , bethany I know I have all that freedom still to come and that yes you can talk crap but it still really hurts + pisses me off that I'm 6 months pregnant with his baby and he can say that pissed up or not!!

Well rant is over + we are all made up now xx


----------



## new mummy2010

On a much brighter note my pushchair has arrived and my gorge mylenne klass changing mat which is sumptueous (or how ever you spell it!!)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> What lovely singing Crunch! I could hear you from up in LO's room where we're playing her mini piano together! Though I'm rather hogging it:blush: Just heard on radio up there that there's a bomb threat for Central London:shock:

I know, i hate all my family and friends working in the city !!! I like the way they say best thing you can do is carry on as normal........:growlmad: like they can do anything else ????


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> On a much brighter note my pushchair has arrived and my gorge mylenne klass changing mat which is sumptueous (or how ever you spell it!!)

ohhhhhhhhh what you get ???


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> On a much brighter note my pushchair has arrived and my gorge mylenne klass changing mat which is sumptueous (or how ever you spell it!!)

:happydance: That's the mat I want a big version of for me to snooze on:haha: Just been reading up in LO's room while she got out every single toy to play with and I was laying on her rug with my head on a big stuffed blue horse she has, I could have done with an adult sized changing mat just now:shrug: That's another thing I will market, it will be called the *Monkey Reading Mat*:thumbup:

Nearly fell asleep reading (dangerous activity reading just after lunch for me:sleep:) I'm on page 166 of 203 pages so I should finish my Il vento Nei Salici today:happydance:

You been watching crappovision *Crunch*?

I'm eating mini Twix's my MIL brought over, with tea:coffee:


----------



## emandi

Hellooooooo Bethany :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What lovely singing Crunch! I could hear you from up in LO's room where we're playing her mini piano together! Though I'm rather hogging it:blush: Just heard on radio up there that there's a bomb threat for Central London:shock:
> 
> I know, i hate all my family and friends working in the city !!! I like the way they say best thing you can do is carry on as normal........:growlmad: like they can do anything else ????Click to expand...

I know, my brother's quit the city but my 2 best friends are still there, and my mum's often in London for work. My dad's office was bombed years back when he worked on the Isle of Dogs. Luckily he'd gone home already:shock: Scary though, he worked from home for 6 months after that since the whole place was destroyed:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hellooooooo Bethany :hi:

hellooooooo Emandi!:hi: Hey this is just like old times:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Helloooooo Bethany :hi:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooooo Bethany :hi:
> 
> hellooooooo Emandi!:hi: Hey this is just like old times:hugs:Click to expand...


So nice to meet you here again!
And I'm sorry for happened to your poppy seed :cry:, don't think I said that :hugs:.
I see Holly is getting cuter every day :thumbup:. And what about you? Enjoying spring? I guess you are not giving up on ttc your little Emily, right?:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so glad you fell pregnant *emandi *since you may not have come back otherwise:cry: If you stick around you'll get Turtle Mail too:happydance:

I'm off to the park now, the sun is kind of trying to come out and LO needs some fresh air:thumbup: I will read on a bench like a Granny while she plays with her li'l friends:awww:

Laters gatersXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## firstbaby25

Back from my shopping/coffee trip :flower: my mum doesn't mind me being off since I have actually got a cold, wouldn't normally have the day off for it but my tasks require using the phone to make calls and I would be coughing and spluttering! I am away again tomorrow night :( :( I really can't be bothered at all doing it t'is no good :nope: :nope: 

Anyway was gonna post a turtle gift but the post office queue was out the door :shock: it really grinds my gears! :hi: again emandi!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooooo Bethany :hi:
> 
> hellooooooo Emandi!:hi: Hey this is just like old times:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So nice to meet you here again!
> And I'm sorry for happened to your poppy seed :cry:, don't think I said that :hugs:.
> I see Holly is getting cuter every day :thumbup:. And what about you? Enjoying spring? I guess you are not giving up on ttc your little Emily, right?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Well I'm having a break for the mo, I had 2 MC's in a row (you may have missed one of them?:shrug:) so am feeling a bit pooed off about ttc and anyway DH doesn't want to try anymore. But of course I'm hoping for an accident baby later on this summer:thumbup: (Don't tell my DH that though:shhh:)


----------



## emandi

Thank you :kiss:.
Enjoy granny like reading in the park. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I agree B - have agreat time reading in the park. I suspect I am going to read too now :)


----------



## poas

Hello turtles!!!!My internet has been broken, but hopefully is 100% again now!!!
Hope you are all well-any major gossip to save me trawling 40^ pages??


----------



## emandi

Bethany, my lips are sealed! Your secret is safe with me as I don't speak French at all :winkwink:. I like the idea of 'accidental' pregnancy :thumbup:.

Jaynie, hello again, hope you get rid of your cold quickly :hugs:.

And thank you to both of you and Crunchie for offering your childminding services :flower:.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I watched two beautiful and touching movies today... I recommend them.
> 
> The Scent of Green Papaya
> Mother and Child
> 
> :cry: Might need tissues on that second one!!
> 
> DH is out playing hockey. I opted out on this one... late game! I'm ready for bed and his game is likely JUST ending right now. He'll probably be home in another 45 minutes to an hour. I'm off for bed.... :sleep:

I will have to look these up... Netflix?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> *Molly* I love your purchases, and of course particularly approve of the monkey suit and bib:happydance: The fleecy outfit looks very cosy, really quick drying too that stuff, Holly's got some fleecy wotsits:thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie* it was so quiet last night I almost came on where I left off this morning!! Yay your mum's called Holly!:yipee:
> 
> Right I'm going to go and wake up LO, the day will be gone otherwise!! Spoilt baby she is, most French babies are long since up and packed off to the nursery:haha:
> 
> Sunneth shineth:ninja:

Thanks. I am pretty pleased with our purchases too. :awww: We also bought about a dozen onsies, a couple pants/trousers, and a couple more one piece suits. Oh and one little hat/cap that matches one of the onsies. :hugs: The last night we went for pizza but had to stop and donate some things and got distracted in a shop and ended up buying one more thing for the girls' room (it went perfectly with the wall art we just got them) and a laundry hamper for the baby's room. :cloud9: We do not have a crib yet or any other furniture for baby yet but it's all right... things are starting to come together. :thumbup:

Oh and as for the "flutterbys" :winkwink: That was the nursery theme for both of the girls. I adore them. :flower: By the time Leo comes I will have had themes of butterflies and monkeys. :haha: 

Here is a pic of the wall plaque for the girls' room we bought last night.
 



Attached Files:







dream.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello Hayley my dear :hi: I can see how you may have felt a bit left out without being able to drink! I've now got to the point where I actually don't want to fall pregnant with my oops baby before my hols- since at the campsite there are a number of things I want to partake in;
> 
> tennis
> windsurfing
> jacussi
> sauna/spa
> big slides into the pool
> 
> ...and of course boozing and eating grossly unhealthy food like pizzas from the campsite pizza van:haha:!!
> 
> 
> ummm i know what you mean i just felt totally left out and that is all OH's dad does every afternoon until late evening i know i sound ungrateful but it was so boring i could'nt get pissed so obviously felt out of the party:growlmad:me and OH had some bad rows about it to which resulted in him drunkenly telling me that we want different things from our relationship and he still wants to sit getting slaughtered and seeing his mates and family on his own and that i was being a miserable cow ......well SORRY you stupid d*** im frigging pregnant with your baby and you want me to be singing and dancing pissed up on holiday until the early hours:growlmad::growlmad:dont think so some how selfish K***.....i questioned this the next day and was truthfully hurt and had come round to the fact that he does'nt really wanna be with me anymore he said sorry how lame!!, but deep down i believe what he said when he was drunk as my grandma has always said that ''men speak the truth when drunk'' so obviously im still seething and hurt and im not 100% sure what will come of us ,i have told him he does'nt have to stay just because im preggo and he replied i know i dont !,thats a confidence boost NOT!!! sorry rant over arghhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> btw lovely piccy of holly face pulling :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's some of my purchases from the garage sales yesterday... finally got around to uploading them... sorry it took so long, been having a day.
> 
> The first suit is a teddy bear and the second suit has leaves and little monkeys on it. :awww: Oh and the two piece suit is fleece and reversible; gray and light blue.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Aww honey- that sounds rough. Big :hugs: Have you really talked it out since? Calmly and all that? I hope it all works out m'lovely. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley, now I am more awake... How old is Lee? Is this is his first child? I believe your gran, I do and I warn Adam that he cam't carry on saying nasty things he doesn't mean when he's backed in to a corner, because I love him I can easily forgive him anything but llike most women I find it harder to _forget_... I will say that lads find it easier to say things that are nasty and that they don't mean. This doesn't excuse it in my opinion but just offering you my perspective :hugs: :hug: I hope you are ok! X

Re: Men saying nasty things they don't mean: Too true... when I say something nasty, I definitely mean it. :haha: kidding! ...sort of. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Right day 1 - must resist logging onto work .... Must rest
> 
> Munkie- if I call u mamma will u come to mine and
> Keep me company ???
> 
> Someone please entertain me
> 
> 
> Morning Crunchie :flower:, not working today? I must have missed a bit of information here ...Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: it seems my midwife missed poss anemia .....went to the gp on friday as was feeling rough and they found my iron levels low at 10 weeks and not been re-tested, raised blood pressure and protein in my wee wee !!! having tests today but told to rest till thursday when I should get the results
> 
> so stuck at home and I have no idea how to knit :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not kidding - it's dead easy! But as you get used to it and it's not as new and that - you don't want to do it as much at first in my spare time I knitted exclusively but now I find sometimes I want to read or catch up on job applications/work :haha: t'is life - I actually want to carry on painting of late, as it was something that I had just begun! I was never any good at art at school or anything but an overwhelming desire to learn about colours and shades and stuff took over me :shrug:Click to expand...

I've found that I will throw myself into new projects (like blanket making for example) and will do it 24/7 until I know I have mastered it and then I will just... drop it. My OH says that I get bored once there isn't a challenge. :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, now I am more awake... How old is Lee? Is this is his first child? I believe your gran, I do and I warn Adam that he cam't carry on saying nasty things he doesn't mean when he's backed in to a corner, because I love him I can easily forgive him anything but llike most women I find it harder to _forget_... I will say that lads find it easier to say things that are nasty and that they don't mean. This doesn't excuse it in my opinion but just offering you my perspective :hugs: :hug: I hope you are ok! X
> 
> Re: Men saying nasty things they don't mean: Too true... when I say something nasty, I definitely mean it. :haha: kidding! ...sort of. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I know what you mean! I say to adam I say something that you define as nasty and it's true! And I definitely mean it!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> *Jaynie* it's gone cold and dark here too now:nope: Actually it's quite a good thing since I have mainly boring stuff to do today
> 
> *CRUUUUNNNCHIIEEEE!* You could pointlessly learn a foreign language like I am:haha:But knitting's the best:thumbup: If I lived nearer I'd deffo come round and give you a knitting lesson. Hey! maybe there's a new business venture for me, I could go to bed ridden people at their homes and give them knitting lessons. And go round hospitals doing the same, with a trolley of wool and needles so they can purchase stuff too:thumbup: And I could do some door to door stuff too, offering on the spot knitting lessons and wool sales:rofl:
> 
> Off to find Hayley's post about men that I keep reading replies to....

Speaking of ingenious ideas... I had a cutesy one (I like to think) of getting/making some star stamps and getting some glow in the dark paint and stamping the ceilings of the girls' room and the baby's room with it. What do you think? 

So when will you be here for my knitting lesson? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> he is 26 will be 27 when nate arrives
> yes his first baby but he has been with me since reece was 3!!??
> i know what he means and i feeel the same sometimes but they are selfish aint they i would never dream of saying anything like that to him pissed or not unless it was true
> 
> Oh yes! But sometimes (and i've learned this through being the proper definition of serial dater ... I've dated 10 boys/men to get to where I am I have had serious relationships with 5 of them lasting a year or more!) is that they are not easy and you will honestly get the same shit from a different bloke and obviously Lee was worth having Nate with at some point - that's logically a strong relationship! Just think of some positives too. Don't be doing anything too rash and remember boys are really stupid sometimes! If you want him to make it up - try and tell him. I have to do that with adam and _very_ rarely if the issue is strong enough I have to even ask for an apology :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hayley that was mean of your OH, but can I agree to differ with your Gran if she'll let me? I think men (and women!) often talk alot of crap when they're drunk, and not the truth at all. So I'm sure he doesn't really mean it, and in anycase once baby is born you'll be on a level playing field with him! You can leave him with :baby: while you go out on a big Girl's Night Out!!:drunk: See how much he likes that:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what ya mean jaynie + yes I can't see myslf being with or wanting a baby with any other guy
> But that does'nt mean I can just forget about what he was like and what he says , bethany I know I have all that freedom still to come and that yes you can talk crap but it still really hurts + pisses me off that I'm 6 months pregnant with his baby and he can say that pissed up or not!!
> 
> Well rant is over + we are all made up now xxClick to expand...

*ahem* *cough* You are 7 months pregnant... *cough cough* :winkwink:
It does still hurt, of course... I hope he tapes his mouth shut next time. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I watched two beautiful and touching movies today... I recommend them.
> 
> The Scent of Green Papaya
> Mother and Child
> 
> :cry: Might need tissues on that second one!!
> 
> DH is out playing hockey. I opted out on this one... late game! I'm ready for bed and his game is likely JUST ending right now. He'll probably be home in another 45 minutes to an hour. I'm off for bed.... :sleep:
> 
> I will have to look these up... Netflix?Click to expand...

Yep! Both are on instant watch... I watched mine on the XBOX :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I watched two beautiful and touching movies today... I recommend them.
> 
> The Scent of Green Papaya
> Mother and Child
> 
> :cry: Might need tissues on that second one!!
> 
> DH is out playing hockey. I opted out on this one... late game! I'm ready for bed and his game is likely JUST ending right now. He'll probably be home in another 45 minutes to an hour. I'm off for bed.... :sleep:
> 
> I will have to look these up... Netflix?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! Both are on instant watch... I watched mine on the XBOX :thumbup:Click to expand...

Those are the best. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, girls :)

*Hayley *. . . big hugs for you. I'm so sorry your OH is being a pooface. Sounds like he needs to grow up a bit and become the man in the family instead of playing around like a college boy and wanting to have fun and stay out like old times. He wants to have his cake (old times) and eat it, too (have you when he wants you). It seems unfair. I hope he comes around and sees what a lovely woman you are and that he was quite mad to treat you so poorly.

You girls really must be saints because some of the things you mention your OH's doing/saying I would not have the patience to put up with!! Or my DH is a saint, one or the other! :haha:

*Jaynie *- Sorry you're sick! That's no fun at all. At least you got to have the day off :flower: I hope you feel better really soon!

*Emandi*- When I was so very new in my pregnancy I had 'cold like' symptoms, too! From days like 7-10dpo or something. I was naughty and took some cold meds that are not exactly pregnancy safe, but I'm pretty sure it was too early to do any harm. Or that's what I keep telling myself! But, I hear it's very common to have these symptoms in the first few weeks of being pregnant. :thumbup:
I give you anti-morning sickness :dust:!!!! I hope that if you do have it, it's not as bad as mine was!! :flower:

*Bethany* enjoy your reading! And I'm sure you could whip up a reading mat for yourself. That would be easy as pie for you :thumbup:

*Molly* hello! :wave: I forgot to mention how cute your garage sale finds are!! I'm so excited because now I've got $$ from my horse racing wins to go to garage sales! :dance: And hopefully at my scan on Thursday we'll find out what we're having.... :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

i feel poo today :( its my best friends birthday today and shes no longer here and i miss her so much!


----------



## LunaLady

Aww, April! That's sad :( :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley im sorry OH is being a poo bum! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Good morning, girls :)
> 
> *Hayley *. . . big hugs for you. I'm so sorry your OH is being a pooface. Sounds like he needs to grow up a bit and become the man in the family instead of playing around like a college boy and wanting to have fun and stay out like old times. He wants to have his cake (old times) and eat it, too (have you when he wants you). It seems unfair. I hope he comes around and sees what a lovely woman you are and that he was quite mad to treat you so poorly.
> 
> You girls really must be saints because some of the things you mention your OH's doing/saying I would not have the patience to put up with!! Or my DH is a saint, one or the other! :haha:
> 
> *Jaynie *- Sorry you're sick! That's no fun at all. At least you got to have the day off :flower: I hope you feel better really soon!
> 
> *Emandi*- When I was so very new in my pregnancy I had 'cold like' symptoms, too! From days like 7-10dpo or something. I was naughty and took some cold meds that are not exactly pregnancy safe, but I'm pretty sure it was too early to do any harm. Or that's what I keep telling myself! But, I hear it's very common to have these symptoms in the first few weeks of being pregnant. :thumbup:
> I give you anti-morning sickness :dust:!!!! I hope that if you do have it, it's not as bad as mine was!! :flower:
> 
> *Bethany* enjoy your reading! And I'm sure you could whip up a reading mat for yourself. That would be easy as pie for you :thumbup:
> 
> *Molly* hello! :wave: I forgot to mention how cute your garage sale finds are!! I'm so excited because now I've got $$ from my horse racing wins to go to garage sales! :dance: And hopefully at my scan on Thursday we'll find out what we're having.... :happydance:

Oh I forgot we had appointments on Thursday at 3pm and 330pm. :haha: Mine is not as exciting as yours though! Poss gender revealing scan! :happydance: My appointment is just weight, wee test, bp check, heartbeat, and uterus measurement. Like I want to know how much weight I've gained! Pah!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, girls :)
> 
> *Hayley *. . . big hugs for you. I'm so sorry your OH is being a pooface. Sounds like he needs to grow up a bit and become the man in the family instead of playing around like a college boy and wanting to have fun and stay out like old times. He wants to have his cake (old times) and eat it, too (have you when he wants you). It seems unfair. I hope he comes around and sees what a lovely woman you are and that he was quite mad to treat you so poorly.
> 
> You girls really must be saints because some of the things you mention your OH's doing/saying I would not have the patience to put up with!! Or my DH is a saint, one or the other! :haha:
> 
> *Jaynie *- Sorry you're sick! That's no fun at all. At least you got to have the day off :flower: I hope you feel better really soon!
> 
> *Emandi*- When I was so very new in my pregnancy I had 'cold like' symptoms, too! From days like 7-10dpo or something. I was naughty and took some cold meds that are not exactly pregnancy safe, but I'm pretty sure it was too early to do any harm. Or that's what I keep telling myself! But, I hear it's very common to have these symptoms in the first few weeks of being pregnant. :thumbup:
> I give you anti-morning sickness :dust:!!!! I hope that if you do have it, it's not as bad as mine was!! :flower:
> 
> *Bethany* enjoy your reading! And I'm sure you could whip up a reading mat for yourself. That would be easy as pie for you :thumbup:
> 
> *Molly* hello! :wave: I forgot to mention how cute your garage sale finds are!! I'm so excited because now I've got $$ from my horse racing wins to go to garage sales! :dance: And hopefully at my scan on Thursday we'll find out what we're having.... :happydance:
> 
> Oh I forgot we had appointments on Thursday at 3pm and 330pm. :haha: Mine is not as exciting as yours though! Poss gender revealing scan! :happydance: My appointment is just weight, wee test, bp check, heartbeat, and uterus measurement. Like I want to know how much weight I've gained! Pah!Click to expand...

Heh! Do you not weigh yourself at home? I weigh myself like every morning :haha:

I'll have an appointment like yours next Monday with my midwife. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

April- I'm sorry about your friend. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

So I feel like I've had quite the development over the last week - and in reading my Pregnancy Journal and looking online, looks like this month is some serious uterus/baby growth! I finally feel like my low belly is getting a bit bigger! It feels like someone stuck a balloon about the size of a softball in there. I don't feel 'heavy' - it just feels like I'm expanding!

And... last night when I was watching a movie I swore I was feeling little flutters... but I kept doubting myself. So I think I'm not going to 'feel' baby until it's bigger and actually for sure kicking me :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

So my OH went rock climbing with a couple friends/co-workers of his yesterday at the rock gym and apparently one of them called in sick today. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> So I feel like I've had quite the development over the last week - and in reading my Pregnancy Journal and looking online, looks like this month is some serious uterus/baby growth! I finally feel like my low belly is getting a bit bigger! It feels like someone stuck a balloon about the size of a softball in there. I don't feel 'heavy' - it just feels like I'm expanding!
> 
> And... last night when I was watching a movie I swore I was feeling little flutters... but I kept doubting myself. So I think I'm not going to 'feel' baby until it's bigger and actually for sure kicking me :haha:

Awww! It probably was the flutterings of bebe. :awww: So sweet! How exciting no?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> So my OH went rock climbing with a couple friends/co-workers of his yesterday at the rock gym and apparently one of them called in sick today. :haha:

Ooo, that's so fun! My DH and I like to do that, too. There are some awesome climbing gyms in Seattle. We even have our own climbing shoes! (It's kinda yuck to wear the rental ones, especially when it's ideal to not wear socks!! :sick:)

I hope your DH has fun! I'm always SOOO sore after a nice long go at the climbing gym.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I feel like I've had quite the development over the last week - and in reading my Pregnancy Journal and looking online, looks like this month is some serious uterus/baby growth! I finally feel like my low belly is getting a bit bigger! It feels like someone stuck a balloon about the size of a softball in there. I don't feel 'heavy' - it just feels like I'm expanding!
> 
> And... last night when I was watching a movie I swore I was feeling little flutters... but I kept doubting myself. So I think I'm not going to 'feel' baby until it's bigger and actually for sure kicking me :haha:
> 
> Awww! It probably was the flutterings of bebe. :awww: So sweet! How exciting no?Click to expand...

It does feel exciting! But I keep doubting myself, so I'm trying not to get excited about digestion or gas :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my OH went rock climbing with a couple friends/co-workers of his yesterday at the rock gym and apparently one of them called in sick today. :haha:
> 
> Ooo, that's so fun! My DH and I like to do that, too. There are some awesome climbing gyms in Seattle. We even have our own climbing shoes! (It's kinda yuck to wear the rental ones, especially when it's ideal to not wear socks!! :sick:)
> 
> I hope your DH has fun! I'm always SOOO sore after a nice long go at the climbing gym.Click to expand...

He loves it! He, like most of our men on here, is perpetually in good physical shape no matter what he does so he isn't too sore today. :thumbup: We are discussing getting me in for after the baby. I am fairly muscular and put on the muscle very easily but could always work on my endurance... rock climbing seems ideal.


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone up for a starburst crane? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Starburst crane.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

And rock climbing is so fun it doesn't feel like exercise. I absolutely despise exercise for the sake of exercise... that's why I can't do treadmills or stationary bikes (sorry, B!). I like to hike, backpack, rock climb, swim, etc because it's so much fun you forget your working out, too! :dance:

Cute crane!! You're so talented ;)


----------



## Mollykins

This is one of the songs going on my Ipod for the labor process... to help me meditate. :hugs: 

(Always)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-S6Yguvdzw

Then there is this one...

(My Child)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StSNFq-1J_w

And this one...

(In My Arms)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOf6YF2BXDQ

She is a Christian singer but these songs don't give me that feel at all and I loves them. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> And rock climbing is so fun it doesn't feel like exercise. I absolutely despise exercise for the sake of exercise... that's why I can't do treadmills or stationary bikes (sorry, B!). I like to hike, backpack, rock climb, swim, etc because it's so much fun you forget your working out, too! :dance:
> 
> Cute crane!! You're so talented ;)

I am with you for the most part... if I am on the elliptical, I need distraction. Music is good because I can also time myself by the music and get lost in setting my pace to the song. :thumbup: But you are right, exercising while not feeling like you are is the best. Maybe that's why I danced for so long? (Not stripper dance! :haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

All these little turtles lurking on the thread.... :argh:


----------



## Crunchie

booooooooooooooo ! got you molly 

grrrrrrrrrrr.... I keep checking work emails and they always leave my stuff its no fair :brat::brat:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> booooooooooooooo ! got you molly
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrr.... I keep checking work emails and they always leave my stuff its no fair :brat::brat:

Oy! You almost scared a baby out of me! :haha:

leave your stuff? What does that mean? I'm sorry though...as you don't seem very pleased about it.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> booooooooooooooo ! got you molly
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrr.... I keep checking work emails and they always leave my stuff its no fair :brat::brat:
> 
> Oy! You almost scared a baby out of me! :haha:
> 
> leave your stuff? What does that mean? I'm sorry though...as you don't seem very pleased about it.Click to expand...

sorry.... I just went into whinge mode :blush:

I have been told not to work but I can still log onto work from home, and we have stuff coming in all the time via email but the team just leave my work .....and do theres ! so it just means when I go back in I have a huge backlog.....but when I cover them I always do their work !!!!:growlmad:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello everyone, my sleeping pattern is destroyed :wacko: i didn't go to bed till 6am and got up at 3pm :blush: but while every this infection is sticking around I don't see much improvement! and yes I got my thankyous done...well the bit I could do anyhow, each of them set off as an A4 sheet of card divided into 4 then had edges shaped with scissors roses stamped on and then coloured, and the other pictures are of my edited bouquet, it has had the ivy removed from around the base and beads added :flower: the last part is the foam for the handle and the ribbon! 

Its all coming together!

Oh and hayley, sorry that you OH was being a fool but it's a man thing! not that I agree with what he said! :nope: totally unfair!


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Hello everyone, my sleeping pattern is destroyed :wacko: i didn't go to bed till 6am and got up at 3pm :blush: but while every this infection is sticking around I don't see much improvement! and yes I got my thankyous done...well the bit I could do anyhow, each of them set off as an A4 sheet of card divided into 4 then had edges shaped with scissors roses stamped on and then coloured, and the other pictures are of my edited bouquet, it has had the ivy removed from around the base and beads added :flower: the last part is the foam for the handle and the ribbon!
> 
> Its all coming together!
> 
> Oh and hayley, sorry that you OH was being a fool but it's a man thing! not that I agree with what he said! :nope: totally unfair!
> 
> 
> View attachment 206879
> 
> 
> View attachment 206881
> 
> 
> View attachment 206882
> 
> 
> View attachment 206883

oh wow they are lovely !!! you are so clever :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> booooooooooooooo ! got you molly
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrr.... I keep checking work emails and they always leave my stuff its no fair :brat::brat:
> 
> Oy! You almost scared a baby out of me! :haha:
> 
> leave your stuff? What does that mean? I'm sorry though...as you don't seem very pleased about it.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry.... I just went into whinge mode :blush:
> 
> I have been told not to work but I can still log onto work from home, and we have stuff coming in all the time via email but the team just leave my work .....and do theres ! so it just means when I go back in I have a huge backlog.....but when I cover them I always do their work !!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Well that's just RUDE. :growlmad: I hate when people do things like that. Ugh, forget about them then and just bask in the glow of knowing you are a better person than them. :smug:


----------



## Sarachka

*HELLO turtles! How are we all today? I am exxxxxxxxxxxxhausted! I'm going to try to do some kinect exercise soon but I actually just want to go to sleep. Yesterday I had my first bath since the cervix procedure and felt for a scab. There wasn't one so took that as the green light to return to normal bedroom activities. Hurrah! The drought is over.

Yesterday I started re-reading some of my old Judy Blume books. Didn't you just used to LOVE her books?!

I'm trying to get organised with the charity I am secretary for at the city council, I need some more local ppl around my age to join in but I don't think anyone is interested. 

*


----------



## Mollykins

Nicely done Ginge! You are going to be so proud of yourself when all is done... and well you should be! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- Yay for no more drought! Sorry you are so tired though.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> booooooooooooooo ! got you molly
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrr.... I keep checking work emails and they always leave my stuff its no fair :brat::brat:
> 
> Oy! You almost scared a baby out of me! :haha:
> 
> leave your stuff? What does that mean? I'm sorry though...as you don't seem very pleased about it.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry.... I just went into whinge mode :blush:
> 
> I have been told not to work but I can still log onto work from home, and we have stuff coming in all the time via email but the team just leave my work .....and do theres ! so it just means when I go back in I have a huge backlog.....but when I cover them I always do their work !!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's just RUDE. :growlmad: I hate when people do things like that. Ugh, forget about them then and just bask in the glow of knowing you are a better person than them. :smug:Click to expand...

I will be smugcrunchiepants !


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all, I am so stupid. I am so dumb, I am the biggest idiot. I mean really, I never learn and let OH do the same shit to me over and over and over again. I am really scared to ever make him angry so I do whatever he says, even when it kills me. I am destroyed right now, I've just found out he's done something AGAIN for the MILLIONTH time and the worst thing is it's bc I enabled him to do it. I honestly don't know how much I can take, I am at my limit, really. He's is an AWFUL person/boyfriend is many respects, he has a lot of demons that control him and make him do bad things to everyone, including and especially me. I am srry for the rant but I can't tell anyone in real life and I'm sad here in tears after checking my bank statements online.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> booooooooooooooo ! got you molly
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrr.... I keep checking work emails and they always leave my stuff its no fair :brat::brat:
> 
> Oy! You almost scared a baby out of me! :haha:
> 
> leave your stuff? What does that mean? I'm sorry though...as you don't seem very pleased about it.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry.... I just went into whinge mode :blush:
> 
> I have been told not to work but I can still log onto work from home, and we have stuff coming in all the time via email but the team just leave my work .....and do theres ! so it just means when I go back in I have a huge backlog.....but when I cover them I always do their work !!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's just RUDE. :growlmad: I hate when people do things like that. Ugh, forget about them then and just bask in the glow of knowing you are a better person than them. :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> I will be smugcrunchiepants !Click to expand...

:haha: Perfect!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Y'all, I am so stupid. I am so dumb, I am the biggest idiot. I mean really, I never learn and let OH do the same shit to me over and over and over again. I am really scared to ever make him angry so I do whatever he says, even when it kills me. I am destroyed right now, I've just found out he's done something AGAIN for the MILLIONTH time and the worst thing is it's bc I enabled him to do it. I honestly don't know how much I can take, I am at my limit, really. He's is an AWFUL person/boyfriend is many respects, he has a lot of demons that control him and make him do bad things to everyone, including and especially me. I am srry for the rant but I can't tell anyone in real life and I'm sad here in tears after checking my bank statements online.

Oh no! Honey pie :hugs: Would you like to talk it out more? I hate to think someone as amazing as you is suffering at the hands of some dumb bloke. :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

i dont even know what to say to you all about it, and I don't know what to do. He won't even answer his phone, prolly bc he knows he's been rumbled. God I am so stupid, but I just can't say no to people I love, I let them do whatever, all so that they'll love me. I am SO FUCKING STUPID and clearly he knows this and doesn't think I deserve to be happy or treated differently. I can't take it any more. I can't stop crying. I need to smash some plates or something . Where's my codeine?


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Y'all, I am so stupid. I am so dumb, I am the biggest idiot. I mean really, I never learn and let OH do the same shit to me over and over and over again. I am really scared to ever make him angry so I do whatever he says, even when it kills me. I am destroyed right now, I've just found out he's done something AGAIN for the MILLIONTH time and the worst thing is it's bc I enabled him to do it. I honestly don't know how much I can take, I am at my limit, really. He's is an AWFUL person/boyfriend is many respects, he has a lot of demons that control him and make him do bad things to everyone, including and especially me. I am srry for the rant but I can't tell anyone in real life and I'm sad here in tears after checking my bank statements online.

oh my love ! :hugs: I take it that is to do with money.....and trust perhaps ?
is there a way of not enabling it ??

in the early stages with DH, money issues nearly drove us apart.....I needed total honesty but it took us a long time to get to that place !!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> i dont even know what to say to you all about it, and I don't know what to do. He won't even answer his phone, prolly bc he knows he's been rumbled. God I am so stupid, but I just can't say no to people I love, I let them do whatever, all so that they'll love me. I am SO FUCKING STUPID and clearly he knows this and doesn't think I deserve to be happy or treated differently. I can't take it any more. I can't stop crying. I need to smash some plates or something . Where's my codeine?

So as far as I've gathered, you've given him reign over money/bank account and he's essentially "stolen" a whole mess of it? You are an amazing woman love, you shouldn't feel that you need to let people "do whatever" so that they will love you. That's not what love is about. Does your mum only love you because you let her do whatever she likes? No. You deserve to be loved AND respected for exactly who you are... you are worth it my dear one. :hugs: 

You know, if you smash plates, you can pick through the pieced to make your own stepping stones later... :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

bc he's not working i lend him money. he'll always name a small amount, £30, £40 etc and then come and get my cash card from me, and withdraw £200. He has a gambling addiction and often it goes on that.

What absolutely STUPID woman would give her card over time and time again to someone she KNOWS has a gambling addiction? YUP ME!!!! Worlds biggest IDIOT!!!! GOD I am just so stupid. I am so absolutely worthlessly STUPID.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> bc he's not working i lend him money. he'll always name a small amount, £30, £40 etc and then come and get my cash card from me, and withdraw £200. He has a gambling addiction and often it goes on that.
> 
> What absolutely STUPID woman would give her card over time and time again to someone she KNOWS has a gambling addiction? YUP ME!!!! Worlds biggest IDIOT!!!! GOD I am just so stupid. I am so absolutely worthlessly STUPID.

your not stupid ! he is in the wrong not you.....!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> bc he's not working i lend him money. he'll always name a small amount, £30, £40 etc and then come and get my cash card from me, and withdraw £200. He has a gambling addiction and often it goes on that.
> 
> What absolutely STUPID woman would give her card over time and time again to someone she KNOWS has a gambling addiction? YUP ME!!!! Worlds biggest IDIOT!!!! GOD I am just so stupid. I am so absolutely worthlessly STUPID.

Now stop it. You can easily fix this... granted the route I'm about to suggest is not likely going to make him happy but he can stuff it. My suggestion, though it may be more work for you, is to say, "Sure, £40 is fine... I'll go get it for you." Just do not allow him to touch your bank card anymore. 

:hugs: Sorry you are having to deal with this love.


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Crunch, I know he's definitely in the wrong, but I'm the mug who lets him do this time and time again.

Molly I have tried that so what he does now is calls me when he knows I can't get away from work, but can pop out the back of the office. He owes me almost £5k!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Crunch, I know he's definitely in the wrong, but I'm the mug who lets him do this time and time again.
> 
> Molly I have tried that so what he does now is calls me when he knows I can't get away from work, but can pop out the back of the office. He owes me almost £5k!

maybe time to tell him there is no more money left ......?? and when you speak to him ask how much he is willing to pay you back ..... I think you said before you are really good at saving but it will not last forever

sorry you have to deal with all this :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

The thing is he knows how much I've got so I can't really tell him it's gone. I know he can't really pay me back much at the moment, if anything at all. I am really good at saving and so long as my direct debits are covered, I can live on very very little all month but I shouldn't have to. I'm the one who goes out to work every day and earns that money. What sort of person does that to their girlfriend? He has no conscience whatsoever, he can do things that he knows with 100% certainty will hurt me. I should sell his xBox.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Crunch, I know he's definitely in the wrong, but I'm the mug who lets him do this time and time again.
> 
> Molly I have tried that so what he does now is calls me when he knows I can't get away from work, but can pop out the back of the office. He owes me almost £5k!
> 
> maybe time to tell him there is no more money left ......?? and when you speak to him ask how much he is willing to pay you back ..... I think you said before you are really good at saving but it will not last forever
> 
> sorry you have to deal with all this :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with Crunchie... perhaps just telling him that there is no more money available with a "spend as you will" stamp on it? To comment on the other bit though, about him calling while you're at work- you could turn to, "I have no problem giving you £40 but it'll have to wait until I'm off. I am not giving you my bank card."


----------



## TrinityMom

This day has been poofucks!!!!!!

Started at 1:18 after 45 min sleep getting called out. Beautiful water birth. Poostciks father - he watched me unpack and ENTIRE car's worth of birth equipment, 14 trips up and down the stairs, and didn't offer to help once. When I was done packing up, I asked if he could help carry things down to the car and he said, yes, I'm just sending a text. 45 min later I had finished packing the car - ON MY OWN! I feel flipping broken!!!!

Then I copied down my new patient's number down wrong so I couldn't move her appointment. SO I had a bath and washed my hair and went to work. 

Got home at 12, went to sleep, Woke up at 4:15 to see we hda no electricity. Asked Diana what happened and she said they had disconnected us AT 1PM! And she didn't think to come tell me!!!! SO the flipping admin department had closed we couldn't get it reconnected.

At my mom's house now, writing emails to sponsors begging nicely for money :cry:

Going to catch up now


----------



## Sarachka

What will happen now is he'll come home drunk and won't talk about it, and it will never be sorted out. I really absolutely hate him some times.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah he is the stupid one not him! for taking the absolute piss i would so sell his x box! he can use the £200 he took from you to get himself a new one! no one should take advantage of love ever, all i can send you is hugs my love please try not to be too down i know its hard xxx


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> This day has been poofucks!!!!!!
> 
> Started at 1:18 after 45 min sleep getting called out. Beautiful water birth. Poostciks father - he watched me unpack and ENTIRE car's worth of birth equipment, 14 trips up and down the stairs, and didn't offer to help once. When I was done packing up, I asked if he could help carry things down to the car and he said, yes, I'm just sending a text. 45 min later I had finished packing the car - ON MY OWN! I feel flipping broken!!!!
> 
> Then I copied down my new patient's number down wrong so I couldn't move her appointment. SO I had a bath and washed my hair and went to work.
> 
> Got home at 12, went to sleep, Woke up at 4:15 to see we hda no electricity. Asked Diana what happened and she said they had disconnected us AT 1PM! And she didn't think to come tell me!!!! SO the flipping admin department had closed we couldn't get it reconnected.
> 
> At my mom's house now, writing emails to sponsors begging nicely for money :cry:
> 
> Going to catch up now

Aww honey Trin! First off... what a bootch of a father. :growlmad: I would have helped you unload and load. [-(

Re: Electricity- I'm sorry money is so important in this world. :nope: To defend Diana... I wouldn't have wanted to wake you either... you had a long hard, sleep deprived day. :hugs:

I hope tomorrow dawns brighter lovey. :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Sarachka... I'm sorry your OH is being so unfair. I've dealt with a boyfriend with addiction. I was with him for three years, and he did the same things - lied and stole behind my back. He had a drug addiction, though, but still just as costly I'm sure. I used to always ask him, "Why am I not enough? Why do you have to do this?" I always felt so stupid for staying with him because he continuously lied to me and cheated on me. I just wanted him to love me enough that he wouldn't do that to me, and I always felt like he didn't and that it must have been something wrong with me. 

However, one day I had this revelation... I saw myself twenty years down the road with him and it never getting better. I saw him lying to me still, about money or work or even maybe drugs still, and me and potentially our children the victims of his addiction. I decided that at almost 20 years old I wasn't going to choose that for myself. I was young, I had an endless array of choices, and I wasn't cornered into that life. I ended our relationship the next day. It was the best decision I ever made for myself, and if I had not I would not have found my dear sweet husband who loves me more than I ever thought someone could.

My ex had a good side, though, and it was that that I always clung to and is why we were together three yeas before I could end it. He was deep and artistic and emotional. He could feel deeper than anyone I'd ever known, and on this level we shared a connection. We could sit in silence just staring at one another and have whole conversations with our eyes. It sounds so cheesy and weird, but it's true. But, it was these moments that kept me with him so long.

I'm not saying you should leave your OH, I'm just saying that you always have options. At the end of the day, all you really have in this life for sure is YOU and if you're not happy, then life can be a living hell. You're young, and like me you have a whole world of choices and opportunities before you. You need to live your life in such a way that YOU are happy and that YOU are taken care of. Otherwise you'll live the rest of your days a victim, as I would have.

Hugs to you my dear. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Trin! That's shitty your electricity got cut! :(

I hope some sponsors come through for you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Sarachka that's awful, I really feel for you. £5000 is a hell of alot of money, all hard earnt by you too. I don't know what to suggest:shrug: Xbox selling and saying the money's run out are ok in the heat of the moment but in the long term as you say you're a soft mug and will be taken in again. How about giving him a separate account with limited funds? If the money runs out that's his problem, and at least it's not all _your_ money.


----------



## Sarachka

thanks yall, the worst thing is we never get chance to talk about it and sort it out. I just can't take it any more. I do worry that he will be the same in 5, 10 years. I don't know what to do, but thank you all anyway


----------



## HollyMonkey

Been reading in the garden this evening and am now out here with my netbook listening to the birdies tweeting. 

Finished Il Vento Nei Salici and about to start 'Rispondimi':happydance: A grown-up novel this time but easy reading:thumbup:

*Luna* I have a 'saint' husband too, kind, considerate, generous etc etc but I don't believe saint men (or women) exist for a moment:haha: My DH wasn't so perfect 7 or 8 yrs ago when he was 2 timing his wife:blush: And sometimes the biggest rogues turn into the greatest gentlemen, and vice versa. Only have to look at our French Socialist leader as an example of the vice versa:rofl:

*Trin* poofucks for poofucks day:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> thanks yall, the worst thing is we never get chance to talk about it and sort it out. I just can't take it any more. I do worry that he will be the same in 5, 10 years. I don't know what to do, but thank you all anyway

Sleep on it lovely, no need to make any hasty decisions:hugs: He might not be the same in years to come, but he'll need to do a bit of solid convincing to you I think:thumbup:
Poor sausage, big hugs, I don't like it when you're upset xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

In the end Sarachka, as with anything, you have to hit rock bottom before you can see where it is you wan to go; which way is up. It's like being stuck in an avalanche and you really can't see which way you should dig that would get you out until you remember that spitting in the snow will tell you which way you shouldn't go. Make any sense? 

I have every confidence in you and your ability to figure out what to do. You are a smart woman. You can do anything. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks everyone. I just want him to see how much I love him, how much I'll do for him, how much I believe in him, even when he doesn't deserve it.

BTW Preggy turtles, don't forget I'm offering to make you a gorgeous bespoke and FREE birth announcement once your turtlebaby arrives!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to read in bed because I'm a boring tit :haha: 

Have beautious days and evenings all, huggi maximi to all of you :hugs: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Dear me oh my..the day ran away with me...been desperately trying to catch up but then the phone would ring or an urgent email landed etc...phew, what a day! :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Dear me oh my..the day ran away with me...been desperately trying to catch up but then the phone would ring or an urgent email landed etc...phew, what a day! :wacko:

:hugs: I'm only glad you made it at all. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I spy a Kitty Cat...

I was indeed here, then I was there...that sums up my day :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Thanks everyone. I just want him to see how much I love him, how much I'll do for him, how much I believe in him, even when he doesn't deserve it.

If you can make love rather than war. Nighty night Sarachka https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0069.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This is one of the songs going on my Ipod for the labor process... to help me meditate. :hugs:
> 
> (Always)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-S6Yguvdzw
> 
> Then there is this one...
> 
> (My Child)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StSNFq-1J_w
> 
> And this one...
> 
> (In My Arms)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOf6YF2BXDQ
> 
> She is a Christian singer but these songs don't give me that feel at all and I loves them. :flower:

I'm going to listen to these in the peace and quiet of tomorrow morning :thumbup: Thanks in advance :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This is one of the songs going on my Ipod for the labor process... to help me meditate. :hugs:
> 
> (Always)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-S6Yguvdzw
> 
> Then there is this one...
> 
> (My Child)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StSNFq-1J_w
> 
> And this one...
> 
> (In My Arms)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOf6YF2BXDQ
> 
> She is a Christian singer but these songs don't give me that feel at all and I loves them. :flower:
> 
> I'm going to listen to these in the peace and quiet of tomorrow morning :thumbup: Thanks in advance :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

You must tell me how they feel for you... I expect that these will help me a lot. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *HELLO turtles! How are we all today? I am exxxxxxxxxxxxhausted! I'm going to try to do some kinect exercise soon but I actually just want to go to sleep. Yesterday I had my first bath since the cervix procedure and felt for a scab. There wasn't one so took that as the green light to return to normal bedroom activities. Hurrah! The drought is over.
> 
> Yesterday I started re-reading some of my old Judy Blume books. Didn't you just used to LOVE her books?!
> 
> I'm trying to get organised with the charity I am secretary for at the city council, I need some more local ppl around my age to join in but I don't think anyone is interested.
> 
> *

I absolutely LOVED Judy Blume :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

B you HAVE to make this for Holly's halloween costume this year!!!

https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgefqlJI311qc011vo1_500.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> B you HAVE to make this for Holly's halloween costume this year!!!
> 
> https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgefqlJI311qc011vo1_500.jpg

Omg. That is too cute.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> What will happen now is he'll come home drunk and won't talk about it, and it will never be sorted out. I really absolutely hate him some times.

Sezi...all I will say in addition to the previous comments is please do something about this situation so that it doesn't keep happening - whatever that is. People only get to make us feel this bad because we let them - take the control back in the situation, accept no further shit and most of all, give yourself the respect you deserve because until you do that, why should OH? At the risk of sounding like a commercial...you're worth so much more than this. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> This day has been poofucks!!!!!!
> 
> Started at 1:18 after 45 min sleep getting called out. Beautiful water birth. Poostciks father - he watched me unpack and ENTIRE car's worth of birth equipment, 14 trips up and down the stairs, and didn't offer to help once. When I was done packing up, I asked if he could help carry things down to the car and he said, yes, I'm just sending a text. 45 min later I had finished packing the car - ON MY OWN! I feel flipping broken!!!!
> 
> Then I copied down my new patient's number down wrong so I couldn't move her appointment. SO I had a bath and washed my hair and went to work.
> 
> Got home at 12, went to sleep, Woke up at 4:15 to see we hda no electricity. Asked Diana what happened and she said they had disconnected us AT 1PM! And she didn't think to come tell me!!!! SO the flipping admin department had closed we couldn't get it reconnected.
> 
> At my mom's house now, writing emails to sponsors begging nicely for money :cry:
> 
> Going to catch up now

Eeek gads Trin...truly a poofuck of a day :nope:

I'd be mortified if my OH ever behaved like that - not that he would, he likes living too much :winkwink:

Get thee into a nice bath and off to bed with you. As Molly says, I hope tomorrow doesn't seem so bad and your sponsors spout forth generously :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Who knew....I'm finally a honeydew...with cankles!! As if _they _just appeared!!! *tuts loudly*


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Who knew....I'm finally a honeydew...with cankles!! As if _they _just appeared!!! *tuts loudly*

honeydew!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Who knew....I'm finally a honeydew...with cankles!! As if _they _just appeared!!! *tuts loudly*

Yay, Kit! 33 weeks and a honeydew melon! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry B...I think I missed you today and tonight - nuv you :cloud9: and sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh! I spy... kmteehoo! Hello you! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Who knew....I'm finally a honeydew...with cankles!! As if _they _just appeared!!! *tuts loudly*
> 
> honeydew!! :dance:Click to expand...

I really was tired of my little squash..definitely ready to move on to a more important fruit :haha:

I loved your purchases by the way....so cute and "dinky" :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Who knew....I'm finally a honeydew...with cankles!! As if _they _just appeared!!! *tuts loudly*
> 
> Yay, Kit! 33 weeks and a honeydew melon! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know...it seems like yesterday I had a navel orange like you!! Trust me, it's going to fly in! Can't wait to see if you can find out what you're having at your appointment :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Who knew....I'm finally a honeydew...with cankles!! As if _they _just appeared!!! *tuts loudly*
> 
> honeydew!! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I really was tired of my little squash..definitely ready to move on to a more important fruit :haha:
> 
> I loved your purchases by the way....so cute and "dinky" :cloud9:Click to expand...

:haha: I wonder when "dinky" will lose it's charm. 

I am not looking forward to repetitive fruits.


----------



## kit_cat

How's the pelvic pain today Molly?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> How's the pelvic pain today Molly?

Not fab :nope: but it's not the worst so... :shrug:

I've set up my craft table in the living room and have set myself down to a day of laundry. It's 1.21pm and I am still going strong. :thumbup: (Did I mention I am sitting on a chair at my craft table folding the laundry?? :haha:) I also have my lappy here too... if I'm not careful my craft table may never leave this spot. :haha:

How's the swelling? When is your next appointment?


----------



## Mollykins

I'll be back shortly...


----------



## Mollykins

Omgoodness. :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Nighty Night girls
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

And special :hugs: to Sezi


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How's the pelvic pain today Molly?
> 
> Not fab :nope: but it's not the worst so... :shrug:
> 
> I've set up my craft table in the living room and have set myself down to a day of laundry. It's 1.21pm and I am still going strong. :thumbup: (Did I mention I am sitting on a chair at my craft table folding the laundry?? :haha:) I also have my lappy here too... if I'm not careful my craft table may never leave this spot. :haha:
> 
> How's the swelling? When is your next appointment?Click to expand...

Good girl for taking things easier :thumbup:

The swelling is ever present but bearable at the mo'. I see the MW next Monday now. Your next appointment is soon yes?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Omgoodness. :cry:

What's happened Molly?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Nighty Night girls
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> And special :hugs: to Sezi

Night night m'love...I really hope you sleep well. And special :hugs: to you too.

:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

My DD came off the bus not actively crying but with tears on her face and a big red mark on the side of face by her eye. I asked her what happened to her face, she said, "Nothing." So we had to stop and have an eye to eye, "You need to tell me if someone hurt you." Then she tells me that a boy tripped her during recess (which was 3 hours ago) and she hurt her face and her knee... she pulled up her pant leg (now has a hole in the knee) and shows me a huge bandage that takes up her whole knee cap that is all blood soaked and told me that she had to see the nurse. :cry: Let me at that rotten boy! :grr: Of course, she said it was an accident so I suppose I can't "beat 'em up" but I just hate seeing her hurting. She limps! :awww: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

My next appointment is on Thursday, like Luna... but hers is at 3pm and mine at 330pm. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My DD came off the bus not actively crying but with tears on her face and a big red mark on the side of face by her eye. I asked her what happened to her face, she said, "Nothing." So we had to stop and have an eye to eye, "You need to tell me if someone hurt you." Then she tells me that a boy tripped her during recess (which was 3 hours ago) and she hurt her face and her knee... she pulled up her pant leg (now has a hole in the knee) and shows me a huge bandage that takes up her whole knee cap that is all blood soaked and told me that she had to see the nurse. :cry: Let me at that rotten boy! :grr: Of course, she said it was an accident so I suppose I can't "beat 'em up" but I just hate seeing her hurting. She limps! :awww: :cry: :hugs:

Ahh poor DD :nope: Her poor knee and face :( She'll feel much better now she's home with her mom :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i feel so out of place :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My next appointment is on Thursday, like Luna... but hers is at 3pm and mine at 330pm. :flower:

That's right! I remember it mentioned some pages back now. Do mention your pain and make sure you are listened to properly :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i feel so out of place :(

Why so m'love?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i feel so out of place :(

Where and why so love muffin?


----------



## Mollykins

G'night Trin a lin. :sleep: well.


----------



## Mollykins

Here's a pic of the baby's new laundry hamper... the cloth "lid" is wrinkly yet so I'll post a pic of it later after I've ironed it out. :thumbup: It's a light green.
 



Attached Files:







laundry hamper.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

That's lovely Molly...will green be one of your feature colours for the nursery then?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> That's lovely Molly...will green be one of your feature colours for the nursery then?

Most definitely. Green will be the predominate colour with brown accents. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Folding one of the girls' shirts here... look HEDGEHOGS! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







hedgehog.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That's lovely Molly...will green be one of your feature colours for the nursery then?
> 
> Most definitely. Green will be the predominate colour with brown accents. :flower:Click to expand...

Gorge!!! Did you ever get OH to agree to your furniture that you had been lusting after? You know, the things you saw while out for the day?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Folding one of the girls' shirts here... look HEDGEHOGS! :haha:

OMG! That is adorable!!!! Love it!!!!

Sorry about your poor LO! I hope she heals up quick :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That's lovely Molly...will green be one of your feature colours for the nursery then?
> 
> Most definitely. Green will be the predominate colour with brown accents. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Gorge!!! Did you ever get OH to agree to your furniture that you had been lusting after? You know, the things you saw while out for the day?Click to expand...

I did but we haven't been back out that way since (it's a good drive away)... goodness knows it's probably not still on sale. :dohh: I think I will have to order it online from the store's website during one of their sales. 

Oh me oh my. My youngest is having such a horrible set of growing pains the last couple of days. Currently she is at the end of the hall yelling at me that I am mean and selfish because I am making her go into timeout after her fit because she hit her sister with a watering can. sigh.


----------



## kit_cat

Well, the witching hour hath cometh and I must go to bedeth and liaise with Percival my sleeping assistant :haha:

Happy days and nights to all of you lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Well, the witching hour hath cometh and I must go to bedeth and liaise with Percival my sleeping assistant :haha:
> 
> Happy days and nights to all of you lovelies :hugs:

:haha: Very amazing that Percival. 

Sleep well my friend. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That's lovely Molly...will green be one of your feature colours for the nursery then?
> 
> Most definitely. Green will be the predominate colour with brown accents. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Gorge!!! Did you ever get OH to agree to your furniture that you had been lusting after? You know, the things you saw while out for the day?Click to expand...
> 
> I did but we haven't been back out that way since (it's a good drive away)... goodness knows it's probably not still on sale. :dohh: I think I will have to order it online from the store's website during one of their sales.
> 
> Oh me oh my. My youngest is having such a horrible set of growing pains the last couple of days. Currently she is at the end of the hall yelling at me that I am mean and selfish because I am making her go into timeout after her fit because she hit her sister with a watering can. sigh.Click to expand...

Hmmm, a watering can? Interesting choice of weapon :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqHN-4okZ4&feature=player_embedded#at=65


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Molly - I saw that video on Facebook a few days ago - so cute!!! I love that they made the music to go with the kitten. LOL.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That's lovely Molly...will green be one of your feature colours for the nursery then?
> 
> Most definitely. Green will be the predominate colour with brown accents. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Gorge!!! Did you ever get OH to agree to your furniture that you had been lusting after? You know, the things you saw while out for the day?Click to expand...
> 
> I did but we haven't been back out that way since (it's a good drive away)... goodness knows it's probably not still on sale. :dohh: I think I will have to order it online from the store's website during one of their sales.
> 
> Oh me oh my. My youngest is having such a horrible set of growing pains the last couple of days. Currently she is at the end of the hall yelling at me that I am mean and selfish because I am making her go into timeout after her fit because she hit her sister with a watering can. sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, a watering can? Interesting choice of weapon :winkwink:Click to expand...

True enough. Little bug.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, Molly - I saw that video on Facebook a few days ago - so cute!!! I love that they made the music to go with the kitten. LOL.

I didn't hear the music. I muted it because of my DD still screaming at me down the hall. Yes, still throwing a royal fit. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

I have to give her credit for longevity. :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm is everything ok April??

I'm sat writing a care sheet for a hamster as after consulting with a young ladies mum who lives right behind me, she has agreed to let her child have one of my hamsters, it's said young ladies birthday in August and so I am giving her a hamster to care for along with a cage I have that is surplus to requirements and am not asking for anything in return other than that it is properly cared for and if any problems arise she comes to see me straight away.

Hmm yes Molly definately a point or two for longevity there :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm is everything ok April??
> 
> I'm sat writing a care sheet for a hamster as after consulting with a young ladies mum who lives right behind me, she has agreed to let her child have one of my hamsters, it's said young ladies birthday in August and so I am giving her a hamster to care for along with a cage I have that is surplus to requirements and am not asking for anything in return other than that it is properly cared for and if any problems arise she comes to see me straight away.
> 
> Hmm yes Molly definately a point or two for longevity there :haha:

Ugh. 45 minutes later and she stopped her fit throwing and asked me to start her timer for time out (which by the way is only 4 minutes as she is only 4 years old) and now she is out. I'm in completely fear of her teenage years. 

Aww hamster gifts! I think I would get one for the girls if we didn't have Alice... unfortunately... we do have Alice and she will pounce on anything that moves. :nope:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm yes, cats like furry things! I have a hamster that growls at the dog :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm yes, cats like furry things! I have a hamster that growls at the dog :wacko:

:haha: I just got a visual of putting the hamster in a ball and watching the cat bat it and chase it around.... funny to think about... mean in reality though. 

Hamster that growls at the dog. That is one tough fur ball!:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

The hamsters name is ... Sour ...because he such a growl snarly shouty little thing, if you put him in a ball he chases the dog! :wacko: But the dogs goes to the cage to get the hamster to come out and growl at him so the dogs barks at the hamster and the hamster growls back, I will record it for you tomorrow!


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance::happydance:I got my first turtle mail today!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy! It totally made my day, too. I was a little down until DH got home and handed me the package that came for me!! :dance:

Dear sweet April sent me this GORGEOUS turtle hair barrette! I love it, it is so me and so something I would wear! I like to wear hair sticks and I've been wanting a barrette of this style. It's so lovely :cloud9:

Thank you, April! You are such a thoughtful and generous turtle! And thank you for the kind note your wrote, too :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1699.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1701.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1702.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> On a much brighter note my pushchair has arrived and my gorge mylenne klass changing mat which is sumptueous (or how ever you spell it!!)
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh what you get ???Click to expand...

I posted a link a few weeks ago i will look back for it later for you, unless you have the mothercare catalouge?? It's the My4 in somerset brown we have'nt actually taken it out of the box yet as it's staying round mums and dont want the cat etc getting on it if we start assembling so cant really take a piccy sorry crunch!!! Have you chooosen or got yours yet?



Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello Hayley my dear :hi: I can see how you may have felt a bit left out without being able to drink! I've now got to the point where I actually don't want to fall pregnant with my oops baby before my hols- since at the campsite there are a number of things I want to partake in;
> 
> tennis
> windsurfing
> jacussi
> sauna/spa
> big slides into the pool
> 
> ...and of course boozing and eating grossly unhealthy food like pizzas from the campsite pizza van:haha:!!
> 
> 
> ummm i know what you mean i just felt totally left out and that is all OH's dad does every afternoon until late evening i know i sound ungrateful but it was so boring i could'nt get pissed so obviously felt out of the party:growlmad:me and OH had some bad rows about it to which resulted in him drunkenly telling me that we want different things from our relationship and he still wants to sit getting slaughtered and seeing his mates and family on his own and that i was being a miserable cow ......well SORRY you stupid d*** im frigging pregnant with your baby and you want me to be singing and dancing pissed up on holiday until the early hours:growlmad::growlmad:dont think so some how selfish K***.....i questioned this the next day and was truthfully hurt and had come round to the fact that he does'nt really wanna be with me anymore he said sorry how lame!!, but deep down i believe what he said when he was drunk as my grandma has always said that ''men speak the truth when drunk'' so obviously im still seething and hurt and im not 100% sure what will come of us ,i have told him he does'nt have to stay just because im preggo and he replied i know i dont !,thats a confidence boost NOT!!! sorry rant over arghhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> btw lovely piccy of holly face pulling :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's some of my purchases from the garage sales yesterday... finally got around to uploading them... sorry it took so long, been having a day.
> 
> The first suit is a teddy bear and the second suit has leaves and little monkeys on it. :awww: Oh and the two piece suit is fleece and reversible; gray and light blue.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww honey- that sounds rough. Big :hugs: Have you really talked it out since? Calmly and all that? I hope it all works out m'lovely. :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Hey Molly thanks i think we are over it now but on holiday i was really upset and sad for us and obviously had nobody tto talk to other than him and didnt want to go on about it as he is also one of those men that once he has said sorry he wont say it again or talk about that particular episode again !!!


Sorry i didnt make it on last night didnt get home till7pm then we did tea together bath and bed :sleep: very tired preggo turt i am all those late nights last week:growlmad:

caught up a few pages and LUNA i see you are feeling your bebe dancing :happydance::thumbup:is'nt it the best feeling:cloud9:

i will be on this pm as i finish at 1pm have some serious cleaning to do but i can catch up in between polishing/ironing/hoovering etc

thanks for been so surrportive yesterday made me feel tonnes better:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:happydance:

Haven't caught up yet from my early night but have just seen *Luna's* Turtle Mail!:yipee:

It's gorgeous Luna! And matches your lovely coloured hair just perfectly!:thumbup: What a clever turtle you are April:hugs:

So just drinking :coffee: and waiting for lazy bones to shout Muuuuuuuummmmaaaaa!!!! 

Off for a mosey down the thread, see what you nattered about last night. My new Italian book is good by the way:thumbup: A bit sad but I'm into it already:book:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i feel so out of place :(

You can come and eat biscuits and drink tea with me in my Out of Place Den:hugs: I live there :fool:
What's up buttercup?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sorry B...I think I missed you today and tonight - nuv you :cloud9: and sleep well :hugs:

Yes I was just thinking "that's poofucks I missed Kit last night":shrug:Although I bet you were waiting until I went offline before you came on:cry: You think I smell:sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *HELLO turtles! How are we all today? I am exxxxxxxxxxxxhausted! I'm going to try to do some kinect exercise soon but I actually just want to go to sleep. Yesterday I had my first bath since the cervix procedure and felt for a scab. There wasn't one so took that as the green light to return to normal bedroom activities. Hurrah! The drought is over.
> 
> Yesterday I started re-reading some of my old Judy Blume books. Didn't you just used to LOVE her books?!
> 
> I'm trying to get organised with the charity I am secretary for at the city council, I need some more local ppl around my age to join in but I don't think anyone is interested.
> 
> *
> 
> I absolutely LOVED Judy Blume :cloud9:Click to expand...

Hey how come I missed this post first time round?!!!! Omg Judy Blume books were passed round my junior school as though they were drugs or porn!:haha: And the one with the sex scene on the rug in front of the fire, where the guy's willy had a name (can't remember the name though, 'Frank' comes to mind?!!) well that book always fell open on that page:haha: And the one about the girl who started her periods, I thought those girls were soooooo grown up!!

Ho ho ho, there's a blast from the past!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka* what was the guy's willy nicknamed?


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Yesterday I started re-reading some of my old Judy Blume books. Didn't you just used to LOVE her books?!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I absolutely LOVED Judy Blume :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey how come I missed this post first time round?!!!! Omg Judy Blume books were passed round my junior school as though they were drugs or porn!:haha: And the one with the sex scene on the rug in front of the fire, where the guy's willy had a name (can't remember the name though, 'Frank' comes to mind?!!) well that book always fell open on that page:haha: And the one about the girl who started her periods, I thought those girls were soooooo grown up!!
> 
> Ho ho ho, there's a blast from the past!!Click to expand...

I think it was Ralph!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> B you HAVE to make this for Holly's halloween costume this year!!!
> 
> https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgefqlJI311qc011vo1_500.jpg

OMG yes!!!!!!!! And I can put rosy red circle cheeks on Holly too with face paint :wohoo: I will design my own Russian Doll outfit for her, omg omg that's made me so excited!!! Once I've done the design I'll post pic:happydance: I'll make the fabric with fabric paints...and an ornate headscarf.....Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

FANKYOU FOR IDEA SARACHKA!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I don't think I can wait until Halloween, she can wear it at the weekends:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sometimes I impress even myself with my power posting:bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

9:19 and lazy bones finally awakes. She hasn't called me yet, I can hear her across the monitor, rummaging in her book bag on the bed and talking to Monkey:awww:

*Crunch* has your friend given you any further instructions about what you should wear to her wedding? Are you sticking with the black dress you feel good in?

*Kit* wow that's a whopping great melon in your tum:yipee:

Right, off to do a surprise Kiss Attack on my unsuspecting bambino.... :kiss::ninja::kiss::ninja::kiss:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> 9:19 and lazy bones finally awakes. She hasn't called me yet, I can hear her across the monitor, rummaging in her book bag on the bed and talking to Monkey:awww:
> 
> *Crunch* has your friend given you any further instructions about what you should wear to her wedding? Are you sticking with the black dress you feel good in?
> 
> *Kit* wow that's a whopping great melon in your tum:yipee:
> 
> Right, off to do a surprise Kiss Attack on my unsuspecting bambino.... :kiss::ninja::kiss::ninja::kiss:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Morning yallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll:flower:

bored already - great gift April......really lovely 

Munkie - I am wearing the black and teal - I am a rebel.........I was thinking the other day I went to a wedding back in may last year and I wore black and purple..... I didnt even question it.... I loved my dress ( granted it was alot smaller than this one !!!!!) .... I think her comment and me not pehaps feeling as good as usal made me wobble :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I missed lpads last night :cry: my friend came round to see me then commandeered my laptop :growlmad:

April - that's a lovely gift :) and all the way to Luna! :cloud9: I feel dead good on this thread :thumbup: 

Sarachka... You know you are gonna have to talk about this, before you end up on Jeremy Kyle! If you let him carry on there's gonna be aspects of you brought down and stuff it won't be nice and there has to be consequences to him stealing so much money. :growlmad: I do indeed remember Judy Blume and I think Ralph too when you said it I was like 'yep that's his name'... :haha: is the one B's on about the 'are you there god it's me Margaret?' :thumbup: 

See you all at some point today turts. Business trip later staying at my dads tomorrow night though! My mum trying to get me to stay in a random house again! *shakes head*

April s'up dear? Why were you feeling outta place?


----------



## firstbaby25

I say staying at my dads cause I haven't seen him for o about 3 years! :argh:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I say staying at my dads cause I haven't seen him for o about 3 years! :argh:

oh blimey :wacko: do you speak to him ???


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This is one of the songs going on my Ipod for the labor process... to help me meditate. :hugs:
> 
> (Always)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-S6Yguvdzw
> 
> Then there is this one...
> 
> (My Child)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StSNFq-1J_w
> 
> And this one...
> 
> (In My Arms)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOf6YF2BXDQ
> 
> She is a Christian singer but these songs don't give me that feel at all and I loves them. :flower:
> 
> I'm going to listen to these in the peace and quiet of tomorrow morning :thumbup: Thanks in advance :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You must tell me how they feel for you... I expect that these will help me a lot. :hugs:Click to expand...

Beautiful and appropriate for the occasion Molly :flower: I especially liked "In my Arms" and you're right, they don't sound at all like you expect a Christian singer's songs to sound.

I'm starting to think about some soothing background for labour day...:-k


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm is everything ok April??
> 
> I'm sat writing a care sheet for a hamster as after consulting with a young ladies mum who lives right behind me, she has agreed to let her child have one of my hamsters, it's said young ladies birthday in August and so I am giving her a hamster to care for along with a cage I have that is surplus to requirements and am not asking for anything in return other than that it is properly cared for and if any problems arise she comes to see me straight away.
> 
> Hmm yes Molly definately a point or two for longevity there :haha:

Ahhh that's so lovely Ginge...you'll be making the little girls year! I remember how excited I was to get my first pet (a gerbil I think)...I thought it was the best present ever! :cloud9: How kind and lovely of you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> :happydance::happydance:I got my first turtle mail today!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy! It totally made my day, too. I was a little down until DH got home and handed me the package that came for me!! :dance:
> 
> Dear sweet April sent me this GORGEOUS turtle hair barrette! I love it, it is so me and so something I would wear! I like to wear hair sticks and I've been wanting a barrette of this style. It's so lovely :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you, April! You are such a thoughtful and generous turtle! And thank you for the kind note your wrote, too :hugs:

:yipee:

Gorgeous and perfect gift for you Luna! :cloud9::thumbup:

April...very thoughtful and exactly right for our Luna...well done and how kind of you :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I say staying at my dads cause I haven't seen him for o about 3 years! :argh:
> 
> oh blimey :wacko: do you speak to him ???Click to expand...

I do speak to him - though i would say we don't get on! I never make an effort to go there and only did this time because my silly mum couldn't book a hotel on time and we have to stay at the bloke's house where we stayed last time and they have kids and i just feel in the way! So I randomly called my dad to see if he fancied a house guest and he did, it is just my luck that on the day I have asked to stay - it's his birthday! :haha: will get him a small gift today! Maybe this could be the beginning of something...


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> ummm i know what you mean i just felt totally left out and that is all OH's dad does every afternoon until late evening i know i sound ungrateful but it was so boring i could'nt get pissed so obviously felt out of the party:growlmad:me and OH had some bad rows about it to which resulted in him drunkenly telling me that we want different things from our relationship and he still wants to sit getting slaughtered and seeing his mates and family on his own and that i was being a miserable cow ......well SORRY you stupid d*** im frigging pregnant with your baby and you want me to be singing and dancing pissed up on holiday until the early hours:growlmad::growlmad:dont think so some how selfish K***.....i questioned this the next day and was truthfully hurt and had come round to the fact that he does'nt really wanna be with me anymore he said sorry how lame!!, but deep down i believe what he said when he was drunk as my grandma has always said that ''men speak the truth when drunk'' so obviously im still seething and hurt and im not 100% sure what will come of us ,i have told him he does'nt have to stay just because im preggo and he replied i know i dont !,thats a confidence boost NOT!!! sorry rant over arghhhhhhhhhhh

Hiya Hayley :wave:

I missed all the discussion around your upset on holiday m'love. I'm sorry it spoiled your holiday. In my experience, there is many a true word spoken under the influence BUT many a load of nonsense comes out also. I'd slot your OH's drunken talk into the second category although that makes it nonetheless upsetting for you. Maybe as this is your OH's first taste of this level of responsibility i.e. deciding to have the baby and committing to this for the rest of his life...he's still a young guy and it takes a while for maturity to kick in. I know you've been together with him for years and obviously Reece has been in his life, but he didn't make the decisions with Reece.

I do hope you are ok with everything and that things have settled down now :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry B...I think I missed you today and tonight - nuv you :cloud9: and sleep well :hugs:
> 
> Yes I was just thinking "that's poofucks I missed Kit last night":shrug:Although I bet you were waiting until I went offline before you came on:cry: You think I smell:sad2:Click to expand...

..only a little and mostly of marmite and branston :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 9:19 and lazy bones finally awakes. She hasn't called me yet, I can hear her across the monitor, rummaging in her book bag on the bed and talking to Monkey:awww:
> 
> *Crunch* has your friend given you any further instructions about what you should wear to her wedding? Are you sticking with the black dress you feel good in?
> 
> *Kit* wow that's a whopping great melon in your tum:yipee:
> 
> Right, off to do a surprise Kiss Attack on my unsuspecting bambino.... :kiss::ninja::kiss::ninja::kiss:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Morning yallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll:flower:
> 
> bored already - great gift April......really lovely
> 
> Munkie - I am wearing the black and teal - I am a rebel.........I was thinking the other day I went to a wedding back in may last year and I wore black and purple..... I didnt even question it.... I loved my dress ( granted it was alot smaller than this one !!!!!) .... I think her comment and me not pehaps feeling as good as usal made me wobble :shrug:Click to expand...

Good morning Crunchster!!!

How you feeling today? Stay off the work's email - that's a Kit order!! :winkwink:

You'll be simply fa-buh-less in black and teal...pics pretty pleeeeez?? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I say staying at my dads cause I haven't seen him for o about 3 years! :argh:
> 
> oh blimey :wacko: do you speak to him ???Click to expand...
> 
> I do speak to him - though i would say we don't get on! I never make an effort to go there and only did this time because my silly mum couldn't book a hotel on time and we have to stay at the bloke's house where we stayed last time and they have kids and i just feel in the way! So I randomly called my dad to see if he fancied a house guest and he did, it is just my luck that on the day I have asked to stay - it's his birthday! :haha: will get him a small gift today! Maybe this could be the beginning of something...Click to expand...

Good morning Jaynie :flower:

Hope the trip is fruitful :thumbup: and your visit to dad's is a pleasant one :thumbup: What's going on with the new house??


----------



## Crunchie

Kit .... My name is crunchie munchie and I am unable to not log onto work !!!! 

I will throw it all on and take a pic ..... I feel ok at my choice now ! If she is more worried about what I wear than her marriage then what does that tell you ? 

U working from home today ? I am hoping they let me do that near the end .... So much more relaxing xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I say staying at my dads cause I haven't seen him for o about 3 years! :argh:
> 
> oh blimey :wacko: do you speak to him ???Click to expand...
> 
> I do speak to him - though i would say we don't get on! I never make an effort to go there and only did this time because my silly mum couldn't book a hotel on time and we have to stay at the bloke's house where we stayed last time and they have kids and i just feel in the way! So I randomly called my dad to see if he fancied a house guest and he did, it is just my luck that on the day I have asked to stay - it's his birthday! :haha: will get him a small gift today! Maybe this could be the beginning of something...Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Jaynie :flower:
> 
> Hope the trip is fruitful :thumbup: and your visit to dad's is a pleasant one :thumbup: What's going on with the new house??Click to expand...

I'm actually hopig it is fruitful too and we leave with one new client a day so two in total :haha: it's a slow thing this business thing! I hope I have fun with my dad, when i was young my mum used to get the train to london with us so we could see him and then she would leave and go home so it's not like i've never seen him. I just reckon as a 25 year old that I haven't seen him on 25 seperate occasions! Perhaps I will break the ice, there is an event that went down with my OH and his wife about 4 years ago and he is loathe to forgive, which i understand.

Crunchie - that is true when my only married friend tied the knot she didn't once say to us 'what you wearing?' she is perhaps worried you will look better than her :shrug: please stay offline, you can't do any work and the fact that no one is doing it only serves to distress you more :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kit .... My name is crunchie munchie and I am unable to not log onto work !!!!
> 
> I will throw it all on and take a pic ..... I feel ok at my choice now ! If she is more worried about what I wear than her marriage then what does that tell you ?
> 
> U working from home today ? I am hoping they let me do that near the end .... So much more relaxing xxxx

:haha: Whoah! You've got it bad Crunchie munchie! Maybe even worse than I do :shock: I must admit, on the 20th June which will be my first day of maternity leave....I've no idea what I'll do, it will be so strange :wacko:

:happydance: Yaya for crunchie pics...and aren't we due a little bump update???

I hope they do give you home working soon as it really is so much better for you - mind, body and bebe :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I say staying at my dads cause I haven't seen him for o about 3 years! :argh:
> 
> oh blimey :wacko: do you speak to him ???Click to expand...
> 
> I do speak to him - though i would say we don't get on! I never make an effort to go there and only did this time because my silly mum couldn't book a hotel on time and we have to stay at the bloke's house where we stayed last time and they have kids and i just feel in the way! So I randomly called my dad to see if he fancied a house guest and he did, it is just my luck that on the day I have asked to stay - it's his birthday! :haha: will get him a small gift today! Maybe this could be the beginning of something...Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Jaynie :flower:
> 
> Hope the trip is fruitful :thumbup: and your visit to dad's is a pleasant one :thumbup: What's going on with the new house??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually hopig it is fruitful too and we leave with one new client a day so two in total :haha: it's a slow thing this business thing! I hope I have fun with my dad, when i was young my mum used to get the train to london with us so we could see him and then she would leave and go home so it's not like i've never seen him. I just reckon as a 25 year old that I haven't seen him on 25 seperate occasions! Perhaps I will break the ice, there is an event that went down with my OH and his wife about 4 years ago and he is loathe to forgive, which i understand.
> 
> Crunchie - that is true when my only married friend tied the knot she didn't once say to us 'what you wearing?' she is perhaps worried you will look better than her :shrug: please stay offline, you can't do any work and the fact that no one is doing it only serves to distress you more :flower:Click to expand...

Good luck with client number 2!! :thumbup:

I don't suppose dad really needs to forgive the past incident but surely he can move on? The past is the past after all - no?


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh kit 20 june is my birthday !!!I am going to have a krispy Kreme to celebrate for you x

I think it's because when I went docs last week the last thing I had on my mind was him saying no work !! So I dont feel I got everything tidy before I went ? 

I feel the same - non stop working from I was 17, the longest I have had off was 3 weeks ......


----------



## firstbaby25

O contraire Kitty Cat - it is Adam that won't forgive, my dad's wife got drunk and accused him of being a weirdo, 'a paddy' and fat! T'was random and whatnot but like i say adam is a bit once bitten twice shy as we were staying at theirs in London with nowhere to go, course now we'd show up in Bromley :thumbup: I am in Lewisham again today... Later on! :thumbup: 

I think we should get two clients, if not at least we are getting the name out there :thumbup: remember when Crunchie OH and B's DH were at the same conference! How mad! Is anyone going to a SITRA conference in London tomorrow and Thursday? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck with the client jaynie - where does daddy live ???


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh lewisham !!!! Dh works in grove park .... He will wave when u arrive xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Daddy live Latimer Road, nr Ladbroke innit? (see I alreeady have a twang) and/or if we get on the red line it's White City... T'is an ok area I suppose, fairly central :D should be good, might get a free din dins out with him seeing as it's his borthday :D


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ohhh kit 20 june is my birthday !!!I am going to have a krispy Kreme to celebrate for you x
> 
> I think it's because when I went docs last week the last thing I had on my mind was him saying no work !! So I dont feel I got everything tidy before I went ?
> 
> I feel the same - non stop working from I was 17, the longest I have had off was 3 weeks ......

I NUV Krispy Kremes :thumbup::cloud9::munch: 

I totally sympathise with the work thing...I've been narrowly avoiding something similar with this stoopid BP....I just can't imagine forfeiting the chance to leave things as you'd like to find them :wacko: It actually makes my stomach turn over - how sad eh?:blush:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh jaynie - that is propper lundon !!!! 

Kit - shall we get together and make a sad work losers club ??


----------



## firstbaby25

Me three ladies I love maple glazed Crispy Kremes :munch::munch: I think a sign of a good worker is that someone else could walk in to their job tomorrow... So like you say Kit not having the chance to leave things as you want to find them will be pan-ts.


----------



## firstbaby25

It is isn't it? I wish I still worked in London but joined this thread after they had made me redundant and I would have had loadsa time for a meeting...

Has B booked anything to get over here?? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> O contraire Kitty Cat - it is Adam that won't forgive, my dad's wife got drunk and accused him of being a weirdo, 'a paddy' and fat! T'was random and whatnot but like i say adam is a bit once bitten twice shy as we were staying at theirs in London with nowhere to go, course now we'd show up in Bromley :thumbup: I am in Lewisham again today... Later on! :thumbup:
> 
> I think we should get two clients, if not at least we are getting the name out there :thumbup: remember when Crunchie OH and B's DH were at the same conference! How mad! Is anyone going to a SITRA conference in London tomorrow and Thursday? :haha:

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I see, sorry lovely, got the wrong end of the stick there :dohh:

There we go again with more drunk rubbish eh? Imagine the conflict we could avoid if people just didn't get too drunk? :shrug: I'm a happy tiddly kind of person but know loads of people of turn into something nasty with one too many...if I di, I would stop drinking for sure!

'Tis funny..Lewisham always makes me think of Bridget Jones and the bum shot coming down the fire pole! How random is that!? Even though I used to cover Lewisham with work, Bridget still wins over by association! Says a lot about me eh?? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

I watched bridget jones last night .... Me nuv colin firth !!


----------



## firstbaby25

I have to say I am a sucker for Bridget Jones. AND I am looking for reading inspiration... Perhaps I should read the book :-k 

Crunch I like him too so posh but so handsome... Still no Gerard Butler OR Pharell *swooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooons*


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> It is isn't it? I wish I still worked in London but joined this thread after they had made me redundant and I would have had loadsa time for a meeting...
> 
> Has B booked anything to get over here?? :-k

If she has, she hasn't mentioned it :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhhhhhhh

I am watching fast foot baby ....anyone see it ?:wacko:

I can not belive the family give their son takeaways 5/6 days a week....but also pours salt all over his dinner ????????


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I have to say I am a sucker for Bridget Jones. AND I am looking for reading inspiration... Perhaps I should read the book :-k
> 
> Crunch I like him too so posh but so handsome... Still no Gerard Butler OR Pharell *swooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooons*

nom nom nom :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh jaynie - that is propper lundon !!!!
> 
> Kit - shall we get together and make a sad work losers club ??

You mean you haven't joined already? :shock: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I am watching fast foot baby ....anyone see it ?:wacko:
> 
> I can not belive the family give their son takeaways 5/6 days a week....but also pours salt all over his dinner ????????

'Tis abuse in my opinion! Shocking!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I have to say I am a sucker for Bridget Jones. AND I am looking for reading inspiration... Perhaps I should read the book :-k
> 
> Crunch I like him too so posh but so handsome... Still no Gerard Butler OR Pharell *swooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooons*

I do quite like Colin Firth...although I'd have to say it's his broodyness and ever so English reserved attitude that many of his characters have that I like I think. The complete opposite to my OH I might add :haha:

Gerard Butler - yummo :munch:

My all time bestest and yummiest.....Denzel Washington :cloud9: I nuv, nuv, nuv nuv him, truly I do! :)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh jaynie - that is propper lundon !!!!
> 
> Kit - shall we get together and make a sad work losers club ??
> 
> You mean you haven't joined already? :shock: :winkwink:Click to expand...

must be a secret club you can only join when you can admit to others you have a problem :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh jaynie - that is propper lundon !!!!
> 
> Kit - shall we get together and make a sad work losers club ??
> 
> You mean you haven't joined already? :shock: :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a secret club you can only join when you can admit to others you have a problem :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well you've taken that first crucial step my frankenfriend. The next one is to not sign in to work's email when you're off sick :haha: Are you up to the challenge?


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

My nursing chair has arrived thus completing the nursery :yipee:

All I need to do now is top up my cuddly toys and clothes for bebe and we're good to go :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh jaynie - that is propper lundon !!!!
> 
> Kit - shall we get together and make a sad work losers club ??
> 
> You mean you haven't joined already? :shock: :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a secret club you can only join when you can admit to others you have a problem :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well you've taken that first crucial step my frankenfriend. The next one is to not sign in to work's email when you're off sick :haha: Are you up to the challenge?Click to expand...

as my team would say....." but I havent been trained " !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> My nursing chair has arrived thus completing the nursery :yipee:
> 
> All I need to do now is top up my cuddly toys and clothes for bebe and we're good to go :thumbup:

Toot Toot :happydance:

where did you get your chair from ?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh jaynie - that is propper lundon !!!!
> 
> Kit - shall we get together and make a sad work losers club ??
> 
> You mean you haven't joined already? :shock: :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a secret club you can only join when you can admit to others you have a problem :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well you've taken that first crucial step my frankenfriend. The next one is to not sign in to work's email when you're off sick :haha: Are you up to the challenge?Click to expand...
> 
> as my team would say....." but I havent been trained " !!!!!Click to expand...

:haha: That old chestnut!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> My nursing chair has arrived thus completing the nursery :yipee:
> 
> All I need to do now is top up my cuddly toys and clothes for bebe and we're good to go :thumbup:
> 
> Toot Toot :happydance:
> 
> where did you get your chair from ?Click to expand...

I got it online..

Here.....https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh jaynie - that is propper lundon !!!!
> 
> Kit - shall we get together and make a sad work losers club ??
> 
> You mean you haven't joined already? :shock: :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a secret club you can only join when you can admit to others you have a problem :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well you've taken that first crucial step my frankenfriend. The next one is to not sign in to work's email when you're off sick :haha: Are you up to the challenge?Click to expand...
> 
> as my team would say....." but I havent been trained " !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: That old chestnut!Click to expand...

The use it ALL the TIME .........I tried saying it to my boss once and she laughed in my face :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> My nursing chair has arrived thus completing the nursery :yipee:
> 
> All I need to do now is top up my cuddly toys and clothes for bebe and we're good to go :thumbup:
> 
> Toot Toot :happydance:
> 
> where did you get your chair from ?Click to expand...
> 
> I got it online..
> 
> Here.....https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/Click to expand...

there is quite a price difference between the two they have......:coffee: intresting


----------



## firstbaby25

what exactly do they need training to do. I have worked in a support setting where to be fair they need to be trained in lifting service users that aren't mobile etc and that's to safeguard both parties! It's delivered by the NHS but as admin - training was always a bit of a joke I once got sent to a minute taking training session :rofl: i'd been doing them 'untrained' for 9 months :shock: 

Kit I am very very pleased for you! will you photograph it for us? It has been a while coming! 

Sarachka I see you there. Are you ok? You know where I am should you need it!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> My nursing chair has arrived thus completing the nursery :yipee:
> 
> All I need to do now is top up my cuddly toys and clothes for bebe and we're good to go :thumbup:
> 
> Toot Toot :happydance:
> 
> where did you get your chair from ?Click to expand...
> 
> I got it online..
> 
> Here.....https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/Click to expand...
> 
> there is quite a price difference between the two they have......:coffee: intrestingClick to expand...

I've ordered lots of stuff from here and although there has been a couple of hiccups along the way, they sort it out quick smart for you. Also, in terms of price, I often could not beat what they were offering AND the delivery has always been super quick. I wasn't supposed to get this chair until June! Before you buy anything major, I recommend you check this site first incase they can do better.


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> what exactly do they need training to do. I have worked in a support setting where to be fair they need to be trained in lifting service users that aren't mobile etc and that's to safeguard both parties! It's delivered by the NHS but as admin - training was always a bit of a joke I once got sent to a minute taking training session :rofl: i'd been doing them 'untrained' for 9 months :shock:
> 
> Kit I am very very pleased for you! will you photograph it for us? It has been a while coming!
> 
> Sarachka I see you there. Are you ok? You know where I am should you need it!

I think one of my issues is most of the team have been there about a million years, so if you ask them to do anything that was not done 30 years ago they really get upset....then the line of " I need training" comes up ! its so difficult to manage .......

Don't even get me started on spreadsheets.... I must of shown them how to sort info a million times and they still say ... I need training !!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> what exactly do they need training to do. I have worked in a support setting where to be fair they need to be trained in lifting service users that aren't mobile etc and that's to safeguard both parties! It's delivered by the NHS but as admin - training was always a bit of a joke I once got sent to a minute taking training session :rofl: i'd been doing them 'untrained' for 9 months :shock:
> 
> Kit I am very very pleased for you! will you photograph it for us? It has been a while coming!
> 
> Sarachka I see you there. Are you ok? You know where I am should you need it!

Of course I will do some more showing off :blush: I will get OH to set it all up in the nursery and take a pic :thumbup: 

I can honestly say I have never taken so many pictures of my belongings etc as I do now..but it really helps to make our virtual friendships a bit more than that - don't you think? My real life friends have not seen any of what you guys have which is incredibly ironic when you think about it!


----------



## firstbaby25

no way I got :mail: too NOT turtle mail but I did get my new book. Called Room looks depressing about a boy that has lived in captivity with his mother all his life. :sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> no way I got :mail: too NOT turtle mail but I did get my new book. Called Room looks depressing about a boy that has lived in captivity with his mother all his life. :sad2:

:yipee: for your new book...sounds rather serious though - I'd need to be in the right frame of mind for that one I think.


----------



## firstbaby25

That's what I think the book I am reading at the moment about the HeLa cells is very interesting but sometimes I can't read it because it's very heavy you know. The cells were basically stolen :shock: hard to imagine and horrible to read that her kids that still live can't afford health insurance (though don't quote me because the book is indeed unfinished)... Yet the scientists that have used her cells have profited, some enourmously... Anyway yes, I get what you mean. I just haven't read since I had my 'classics' phase and i'm all in to it now! I have more Bronte coming today - hopefully before I have to go out...


----------



## mummyApril

Luna i am glad you like your pressie and it got to you in one piece! surprised you got yours first lol! your mail system must be good :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

im alright i suppose thankyou for asking i just feel sometimes a depression slipping in, feel quite lonely no one to talk to etc i dont know maybe its just me? hormones lol x


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> im alright i suppose thankyou for asking i just feel sometimes a depression slipping in, feel quite lonely no one to talk to etc i dont know maybe its just me? hormones lol x

hey hey hey :hugs:...... this pregnancy lark can leave you feeling so lonely sometimes !!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little baby's heart stopped beating:cry: 

Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little heart stopped beating:cry:
> 
> Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:

oh B, , my wonderful friend also went through her 2nd MC yesterday.....she is 39 and I know she thinks time is running out ! Life is so cruel ......I often have those dark thoughts but I try to keep my mind running to something else :hugs:

I cannot imagine what the poor thing is going through :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It is isn't it? I wish I still worked in London but joined this thread after they had made me redundant and I would have had loadsa time for a meeting...
> 
> Has B booked anything to get over here?? :-k
> 
> If she has, she hasn't mentioned it :shrug:Click to expand...

Not yet, I've been waiting for my mum to dither over her dates coming here since she wanted to but since she still hasn't booked anything yet I think I'm just going to have to tell her to put her feet up and I'll come over to her, or no-one will go anywhere!! Will look at tickets this evening:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little heart stopped beating:cry:
> 
> Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:
> 
> oh B, , my wonderful friend also went through her 2nd MC yesterday.....she is 39 and I know she thinks time is running out ! Life is so cruel ......I often have those dark thoughts but I try to keep my mind running to something else :hugs:
> 
> I cannot imagine what the poor thing is going through :cry:Click to expand...

Horrible isn't it. My friend must be feeling sooooo awful. She too was in the last chance saloon, 3rd attempt IVF and aged 42. It's funny, before you start ttc you have the impression that people just have sex and babies pop out 9 months later, and that's all there is to it:shrug: When in reality there's alot of poofuck involved.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little heart stopped beating:cry:
> 
> Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:
> 
> oh B, , my wonderful friend also went through her 2nd MC yesterday.....she is 39 and I know she thinks time is running out ! Life is so cruel ......I often have those dark thoughts but I try to keep my mind running to something else :hugs:
> 
> I cannot imagine what the poor thing is going through :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Horrible isn't it. My friend must be feeling sooooo awful. She too was in the last chance saloon, 3rd attempt IVF and aged 42. It's funny, before you start ttc you have the impression that people just have sex and babies pop out 9 months later, and that's all there is to it:shrug: When in reality there's alot of poofuck involved.Click to expand...

it is all poofucks........ she was told she couldnt have kids then fell last year and lost...... sadly she is not allowed IVF on the NHS as her partner has 3 children with an ex - that to me is madness !!! If I had the money she could have it to try it ....hopefully they will do some more tests as she has lost twice.

your poor friend :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Ralph I'm sure! Thankyou:thumbup: And Jaynie 'twas indeed 'Are you there God it's me Margaret' :haha: tee hee Do you think they're published in Italian?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think my BF's wedding I went to last October was in Lewisham? And her DH is from there.:-k Not sure though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooh Kit I just looked at your nursing chair.:cloud9: Would you like me to come and try it out this afternoon with my book:flower: You know, make sure it's safe and all? I'm trained to level 8 in sitting in comfy chairs and reading.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My poor DH, he was at the farm today with his DSS the younger as an accompanying parent on a school trip, and got a call from work just after his picnic lunch- some 'Merde' with an investor so he has to go into work this afternoon. He is well pissed off, he was really enjoying his day at the farm:awww:

My DH is _*ALWAYS*_ the accompanying parent, his ex doesn't get a look in. I've warned DH that when Holly comes of school age it's me that gets to go to the farm, and to London, and sailing on the lake:yellowcard: I think DH doesn't even tell his ex when he gets wind of school trips, so he can nab all the good stuff and she just gets parent governor meetings :ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off to work on my chair skills now. I'm working towards my level 9 certificate at the moment so need to go and revise my training notes while LO has her nap.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Endormi/emoticones-msn-bronzage.gif

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im alright i suppose thankyou for asking i just feel sometimes a depression slipping in, feel quite lonely no one to talk to etc i dont know maybe its just me? hormones lol x
> 
> hey hey hey :hugs:...... this pregnancy lark can leave you feeling so lonely sometimes !!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I hear ya' ladies! It's a hormonal rollercoaster which I think blows everything up into a bigger deal than it is. I long to be back to my "take it all in my stride" attitude :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

B that's terribly sad about your friend! It is scary and we take risks in heartache with ttc AND babies, children, teenagers, adult children it's enough to make you :fool: but the rewards if you get them far outweigh the risks. Your friend might find after ivf and pregnancy that she gets an oops baby?! I hope so. 

I think you'll find Judy bloom in Italian they were massive and they won all sorts of prizes! I picked up some original noddy books the other day and thought of your little Holly and her car. Have you given it to her yet? 

How are ya crunch? Have you checked dem emails? *wags finger* 

B you are having all of our sun! I'm wearing my uggs and a Cardigan and scarf today :cry: rubbish sun building out expectations!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

one needs a nap after ones 2nd power post of the day:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little baby's heart stopped beating:cry:
> 
> Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:

Oh my word :(

This is so sad and I cannot even imagine the physical and emotional pain she'll be in. It's like me losing bubba now - it just doesn't bear thinking about :cry: Especially with no reason for it - so much worse :nope: I feel sick to my tummy for her. I hope you get to see her and hug her soon. Don't stop trying to contact her.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little heart stopped beating:cry:
> 
> Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:
> 
> oh B, , my wonderful friend also went through her 2nd MC yesterday.....she is 39 and I know she thinks time is running out ! Life is so cruel ......I often have those dark thoughts but I try to keep my mind running to something else :hugs:
> 
> I cannot imagine what the poor thing is going through :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no...:hugs: for your friend too Crunchie - life sucks big time sometimes eh? These things always make me feel bad for moaning about aches and pains etc :blush:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little heart stopped beating:cry:
> 
> Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:
> 
> oh B, , my wonderful friend also went through her 2nd MC yesterday.....she is 39 and I know she thinks time is running out ! Life is so cruel ......I often have those dark thoughts but I try to keep my mind running to something else :hugs:
> 
> I cannot imagine what the poor thing is going through :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no...:hugs: for your friend too Crunchie - life sucks big time sometimes eh? These things always make me feel bad for moaning about aches and pains etc :blush:Click to expand...

oh I know :blush: makes me moaning about work and stoppid emails...feel so silly!!!! it really is not:thumbup: important 

I send DH a pic of your chair....and was like ... WANT WANT WANT - do you think thats a good enough of a hint ????


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooh Kit I just looked at your nursing chair.:cloud9: Would you like me to come and try it out this afternoon with my book:flower: You know, make sure it's safe and all? I'm trained to level 8 in sitting in comfy chairs and reading.

Ooo, level 8 you say - I didn't realise you were so highly qualified in your field. Yes, you must come right away....and bring your knitting :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little heart stopped beating:cry:
> 
> Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:
> 
> oh B, , my wonderful friend also went through her 2nd MC yesterday.....she is 39 and I know she thinks time is running out ! Life is so cruel ......I often have those dark thoughts but I try to keep my mind running to something else :hugs:
> 
> I cannot imagine what the poor thing is going through :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no...:hugs: for your friend too Crunchie - life sucks big time sometimes eh? These things always make me feel bad for moaning about aches and pains etc :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> oh I know :blush: makes me moaning about work and stoppid emails...feel so silly!!!! it really is not:thumbup: important
> 
> I send DH a pic of your chair....and was like ... WANT WANT WANT - do you think thats a good enough of a hint ????Click to expand...

:haha: Yep, that should do the trick :thumbup: I cannot wait to try it out tonight :happydance:....obviously after B has given it the :thumbup: being the most qualified to do so :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit! Congrats on the arrival of the nursing chair! That's wonderful... I bet all looks just perfect now. :cloud9: Also, I enjoy In My Arms as well... might be a nice lullaby to learn for baby...? 

Luna- I love your new hair goody! I do so love those... oh! and as for hair sticks, I used to have a whole mess of them. Long metal ones with polished stones hot glued on the ends where my favourite when I was out because I knew I had a (stylish) weapon on me if anyone tried anything. :grr: :rofl: (OH! And I will get back to your message today, promise!)

Jaynie- I haven't finished catching up yet but I hope all goes well with your Daddy today and Happy Birthday to him! :hugs: to my Jaynie love.

Sarachka- I hope all is well with you my turtle dove. :hugs:


----------



## poas

Hey all...again lol, how is everyone???


----------



## Mollykins

April- I'm sorry you are feeling so blue... it's normal though, so don't go feeling like you are a freak of nature (because if you are.. I am!) I admit to falling prey to the depression bug at times. It's not fun at all. :nope:

Holly- That is so sad about your friend. :cry: Of course you have to tell us this the day I'm wondering, "Do I really need to see the doctor so many times during my pregnancy??" :dohh:

Crunchie- And about your friend! :dohh: That all so awful. :nope: Not fair even about NHS saying no to IVF just because of her partner. So the eff what?? He has children, SHE doesn't! Give her a baby! :hissy: That's it... all TTC are to be given a free baby. [-(


----------



## Mollykins

Now that I've caught up... can I just say... I'm a mess.


----------



## mummyApril

whats wrong Molly?
B im really sorry for your friend also, i count the kicks! 
i want a nursing chair!!!! not sure i have the room though hmmm 
x


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Hello everyone, my sleeping pattern is destroyed :wacko: i didn't go to bed till 6am and got up at 3pm :blush: but while every this infection is sticking around I don't see much improvement! and yes I got my thankyous done...well the bit I could do anyhow, each of them set off as an A4 sheet of card divided into 4 then had edges shaped with scissors roses stamped on and then coloured, and the other pictures are of my edited bouquet, it has had the ivy removed from around the base and beads added :flower: the last part is the foam for the handle and the ribbon!
> 
> Its all coming together!
> 
> Oh and hayley, sorry that you OH was being a fool but it's a man thing! not that I agree with what he said! :nope: totally unfair!
> 
> 
> View attachment 206879
> 
> 
> View attachment 206881
> 
> 
> View attachment 206882
> 
> 
> View attachment 206883

They are really pretty and quaint Ginge and the flowers are :cloud9:, your a talented turt!!! And how thoughtful you are giving your neighbours DD a baby hammy:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> bc he's not working i lend him money. he'll always name a small amount, £30, £40 etc and then come and get my cash card from me, and withdraw £200. He has a gambling addiction and often it goes on that.
> 
> What absolutely STUPID woman would give her card over time and time again to someone she KNOWS has a gambling addiction? YUP ME!!!! Worlds biggest IDIOT!!!! GOD I am just so stupid. I am so absolutely worthlessly STUPID.


That's really a poofuck way to treat you lovely but i can sympathise totally with you too i will PM you when i have a min darling:flower:




LunaLady said:


> :happydance::happydance:I got my first turtle mail today!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy! It totally made my day, too. I was a little down until DH got home and handed me the package that came for me!! :dance:
> 
> Dear sweet April sent me this GORGEOUS turtle hair barrette! I love it, it is so me and so something I would wear! I like to wear hair sticks and I've been wanting a barrette of this style. It's so lovely :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you, April! You are such a thoughtful and generous turtle! And thank you for the kind note your wrote, too :hugs:

That's lovely luna what a clever turt April is:flower::winkwink:

crunch & kit -have you got your pushchairs yet???

lissy - i see your team pink:cloud9:

B & crunch -thats awful news about both of your lovely friends really horrid life is pooeyfuckypooey!!!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> whats wrong Molly?
> B im really sorry for your friend also, i count the kicks!
> i want a nursing chair!!!! not sure i have the room though hmmm
> x

My DD told me last night before bed that there was an older boy on her school bus yesterday morning that tried to force her to kiss another boy and wouldn't listen when she told him "No." What sort of sexually deviant little @#%$! does that to a 5 year old?!?! :cry::cry::cry::cry: That's my baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> whats wrong Molly?
> B im really sorry for your friend also, i count the kicks!
> i want a nursing chair!!!! not sure i have the room though hmmm
> x
> 
> My DD told me last night before bed that there was an older boy on her school bus yesterday morning that tried to force her to kiss another boy and wouldn't listen when she told him "No." What sort of sexually deviant little @#%$! does that to a 5 year old?!?! :cry::cry::cry::cry: That's my baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

that is disgusting! he needs to be put in his place! can you not say anything? poor little bubs, good on her for saying no!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> whats wrong Molly?
> B im really sorry for your friend also, i count the kicks!
> i want a nursing chair!!!! not sure i have the room though hmmm
> x
> 
> My DD told me last night before bed that there was an older boy on her school bus yesterday morning that tried to force her to kiss another boy and wouldn't listen when she told him "No." What sort of sexually deviant little @#%$! does that to a 5 year old?!?! :cry::cry::cry::cry: That's my baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> that is disgusting! he needs to be put in his place! can you not say anything? poor little bubs, good on her for saying no!Click to expand...

I drove her to school this morning and spoke to her teacher and we have a man that is essentially a Vice Principal of the school that specializes in student interaction coming to speak with her as well as the school's child psychologist. I should hear from the VP or her teacher by the end of the day. 

This whole thing makes me sick.


----------



## mummyApril

im so sorry this is happening molly i hope all gets sorted and that horrible child gets kicked off the bus! 

(btw Luna the hair slide is made out of coconut shell :) )


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> (btw Luna the hair slide is made out of coconut shell :) )

I thought that's what it was! It's very beautiful :cloud9:
I'm going to wear it today when I'm out running my errands. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - sorry your poor DD was put in such a spot! That's terrible! I'm glad there are people at her school taking care of this, though. That's good :thumbup:

I hope she's not too upset by all this!


----------



## LunaLady

Hugs for you, April :hugs:

I'm sorry you're feeling blue! Do you have some lavender essential oil? I like to take a bath with a few drops of that when I'm feeling stressed or down. It's so very relaxing. I hope you feel better real soon :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I need to get groceries today. Gah. Don't feel like it, much. I need to go take a shower and get ready. At least I've got lots of clothes to wear, now! I'm really liking my "new" maternity clothes! :dance:

And, girls.... I think I'm actually starting to get a bump!!!! I took a picture yesterday and compared it to one I took 6 weeks ago and there's a difference! Woohoo! I think I'm filling out up higher, though. I'm not really bumping out under my belly button, it's more above my belly button that's pushing out a bit. I supposed my organs that were where my uterus is now need somewhere to go, eh? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Do you girls go to LUSH? :cloud9:

I think I'm going to stop in there on my way to the grocery. I still have a gift card from Christmas. 

Confession: I keep one of their bathbombs in my closet and it smells soooo gooooood :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

I think power posting is addictive, B!! I've caught the power posting bug! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh! I'm going to Oregon this weekend! Molly! ;)

Lots of my family lives down there (that's where my mom's family is from). This weekend we're going to my cousin's daughter's birthday party and my mom's cousin's daughter's college graduation party. Fun stuff! I'll get to show off my 'new' baby bump :haha:

I'll give you a wave as we pass Portland, Molly! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm gonna stop now before I get awarded the 'Crazy Talks to Herself Turtle' award :haha:


----------



## poas

That was some impressive posting Luna! :)
Molly I am very sorry to hear about your dd, that is a horrible thing to experience at any age really,let alone being 5yrs old!
I would create all hell if I were you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Shower done! I just love showering... it's so refreshing and rejuvenating. :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Hugs for you, April :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling blue! Do you have some lavender essential oil? I like to take a bath with a few drops of that when I'm feeling stressed or down. It's so very relaxing. I hope you feel better real soon :hugs:

Oh no I don't but I will get some I am definitely going to have a bath with candles, thankyou for hugs xx


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif

I've got my plan for Turtle Mail all set - just need to order my supplies!! :happydance:

VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION: 

Are any of you turtles and/or anyone in your household allergic to nuts ??

You won't be left out if you are, just need to plan my supplies accordingly!

It's going to take me a few weeks to get my supplies in and get everything put together and I'll need DH's help with it, so it will be a bit before anything's sent out, but I'm very excited to start executing my Turtle Parcel Plan!!

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Luna.....loving the power posting !!!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif
> 
> I've got my plan for Turtle Mail all set - just need to order my supplies!! :happydance:
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION:
> 
> Are any of you turtles and/or anyone in your household allergic to nuts ??
> 
> You won't be left out if you are, just need to plan my supplies accordingly!
> 
> It's going to take me a few weeks to get my supplies in and get everything put together and I'll need DH's help with it, so it will be a bit before anything's sent out, but I'm very excited to start executing my Turtle Parcel Plan!!
> 
> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif

Wow that sounds ambitious! None here allergic to nuts :) very intriguing! X


----------



## Crunchie

Pot pic luna !!!!! pot pic


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif
> 
> I've got my plan for Turtle Mail all set - just need to order my supplies!! :happydance:
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION:
> 
> Are any of you turtles and/or anyone in your household allergic to nuts ??
> 
> You won't be left out if you are, just need to plan my supplies accordingly!
> 
> It's going to take me a few weeks to get my supplies in and get everything put together and I'll need DH's help with it, so it will be a bit before anything's sent out, but I'm very excited to start executing my Turtle Parcel Plan!!
> 
> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif

hmmmmmmm no allergies here in kent dear luna :shrug: xxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif
> 
> I've got my plan for Turtle Mail all set - just need to order my supplies!! :happydance:
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION:
> 
> Are any of you turtles and/or anyone in your household allergic to nuts ??
> 
> You won't be left out if you are, just need to plan my supplies accordingly!
> 
> It's going to take me a few weeks to get my supplies in and get everything put together and I'll need DH's help with it, so it will be a bit before anything's sent out, but I'm very excited to start executing my Turtle Parcel Plan!!
> 
> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif
> 
> hmmmmmmm no allergies here in kent dear luna :shrug: xxxxxClick to expand...

Okay! :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif
> 
> I've got my plan for Turtle Mail all set - just need to order my supplies!! :happydance:
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION:
> 
> Are any of you turtles and/or anyone in your household allergic to nuts ??
> 
> You won't be left out if you are, just need to plan my supplies accordingly!
> 
> It's going to take me a few weeks to get my supplies in and get everything put together and I'll need DH's help with it, so it will be a bit before anything's sent out, but I'm very excited to start executing my Turtle Parcel Plan!!
> 
> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1305/1305234lgc1r95yr7.gif
> 
> Wow that sounds ambitious! None here allergic to nuts :) very intriguing! XClick to expand...

And thank you! :thumbup: I like to keep you all guessing ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Pot pic luna !!!!! pot pic

If I could crop out all my fat, I would... but alas there wouldn't be anything to see if I did that! :haha:

I'll think on it :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Pot pic luna !!!!! pot pic
> 
> If I could crop out all my fat, I would... but alas there wouldn't be anything to see if I did that! :haha:
> 
> I'll think on it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Luna !!!! im sure you look lovely....to be honest when I get DH to take a pic ....I need about 10 to actually feel happy with one !!!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Pot pic luna !!!!! pot pic
> 
> If I could crop out all my fat, I would... but alas there wouldn't be anything to see if I did that! :haha:
> 
> I'll think on it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Perhaps it would make you feel more comfortable to attach the before picture with the after picture. And don't worry... we are not judgy turtles here. :hugs:

... Not allergic to nuts here... only DD is allergic to strawberries (I feel guilty for even having them in the house at the moment :blush:) 

Oh and LUSH. I used to get their magazine... I LOVE THEM. Wait is that... never mind... :-$ :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Pot pic luna !!!!! pot pic
> 
> If I could crop out all my fat, I would... but alas there wouldn't be anything to see if I did that! :haha:
> 
> I'll think on it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Luna !!!! im sure you look lovely....to be honest when I get DH to take a pic ....I need about 10 to actually feel happy with one !!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I am the same way! I do not photograph well I'm afraid. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm so tired ladies... I just want to take a nap. :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Pot pic luna !!!!! pot pic
> 
> If I could crop out all my fat, I would... but alas there wouldn't be anything to see if I did that! :haha:
> 
> I'll think on it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps it would make you feel more comfortable to attach the before picture with the after picture. And don't worry... we are not judgy turtles here. :hugs:
> 
> ... Not allergic to nuts here... only DD is allergic to strawberries (I feel guilty for even having them in the house at the moment :blush:)
> 
> Oh and LUSH. I used to get their magazine... I LOVE THEM. Wait is that... never mind... :-$ :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you for the nut allergy info! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm sorry you're so sleep, Molly! Can you take a nap? :)


----------



## LunaLady

Okay girls... you've got me convinced that I won't have tomatoes thrown at me for being the chunkster that I am.... Here goes!

The first picture is taken at 9 weeks, and I hadn't grown any at that point. That is pretty much a 'before' photo. I always have that little "poochiness" there... :blush: 

The second picture was taken yesterday at 15w2d. So six weeks difference.

And yay for stretch marks... I've had those since before pregnancy. :shrug:

Sorry about the dirty mirror and unmade bed! :blush:

And sorry about the :holly: !!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1647copy.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1695copy.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

:argh:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Okay girls... you've got me convinced that I won't have tomatoes thrown at me for being the chunkster that I am.... Here goes!
> 
> The first picture is taken at 9 weeks, and I hadn't grown any at that point. That is pretty much a 'before' photo. I always have that little "poochiness" there... :blush:
> 
> The second picture was taken yesterday at 15w2d. So six weeks difference.
> 
> And yay for stretch marks... I've had those since before pregnancy. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror and unmade bed! :blush:
> 
> And sorry about the :holly: !!!

Firstly.....your being way to hard on yourself missy :growlmad:

but what a lovely little bump you have :cloud9:..........dont worry about the boobs mine are ready to to take over the world :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I'm sorry you're so sleep, Molly! Can you take a nap? :)

No chance. I am sure I could once my OH gets home but that's not until late enough that I don't think a nap would be helpful, you know?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're so sleep, Molly! Can you take a nap? :)
> 
> No chance. I am sure I could once my OH gets home but that's not until late enough that I don't think a nap would be helpful, you know?Click to expand...

True, true. Sorry I can't come down and relieve you of your duties so you can get some shut eye! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:

Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're so sleep, Molly! Can you take a nap? :)
> 
> No chance. I am sure I could once my OH gets home but that's not until late enough that I don't think a nap would be helpful, you know?Click to expand...
> 
> True, true. Sorry I can't come down and relieve you of your duties so you can get some shut eye! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww, thanks for the thought lovely. :hugs: I need to find my second wind is all... now where did I put that??


----------



## Crunchie

here you are luna - 21+5 

please note sexy pj bottoms that belong to DH :haha:
 



Attached Files:







21+6.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls... you've got me convinced that I won't have tomatoes thrown at me for being the chunkster that I am.... Here goes!
> 
> The first picture is taken at 9 weeks, and I hadn't grown any at that point. That is pretty much a 'before' photo. I always have that little "poochiness" there... :blush:
> 
> The second picture was taken yesterday at 15w2d. So six weeks difference.
> 
> And yay for stretch marks... I've had those since before pregnancy. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror and unmade bed! :blush:
> 
> And sorry about the :holly: !!!
> 
> Firstly.....your being way to hard on yourself missy :growlmad:
> 
> but what a lovely little bump you have :cloud9:..........dont worry about the boobs mine are ready to to take over the world :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you, dear Crunchie :)

I just know you all are much smaller than me, and I guess the angle of these pictures are in my favor and I don't look as large as I really am, but at just 5'6" I'm 200 pounds, or 90kg or 14 stone and some. I used to be really tiny and promised myself I'd never get overweight, but alas... 

Just for fun....I attached a picture of me when I was a twigster. And when I had black hair :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1245.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> G'night Trin a lin. :sleep: well.




Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm is everything ok April??
> 
> I'm sat writing a care sheet for a hamster as after consulting with a young ladies mum who lives right behind me, she has agreed to let her child have one of my hamsters, it's said young ladies birthday in August and so I am giving her a hamster to care for along with a cage I have that is surplus to requirements and am not asking for anything in return other than that it is properly cared for and if any problems arise she comes to see me straight away.
> 
> Hmm yes Molly definately a point or two for longevity there :haha:
> 
> Ugh. 45 minutes later and she stopped her fit throwing and asked me to start her timer for time out (which by the way is only 4 minutes as she is only 4 years old) and now she is out. I'm in completely fear of her teenage years.
> 
> Aww hamster gifts! I think I would get one for the girls if we didn't have Alice... unfortunately... we do have Alice and she will pounce on anything that moves. :nope:Click to expand...

Hmm. We got DS the elder a hamster when he was about 5 and DS the younger (now middle) was 2. They decided to catapult the hamster out of a cap to each other one afternoon :nope: Not a happy hammy. It has recently emerged that DS the elder wraps his head up with a sheet every night because he's convinced that the ghost of the hamster haunts him and tries to nibble his ears


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:
> 
> Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:

Oh, please! Your first bump picture you're a teensy waisted, lovely racked Turtle! I haven't been that small in years!


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> here you are luna - 21+5
> 
> please note sexy pj bottoms that belong to DH :haha:

Lovely, Crunchie!! I love that you've got long hair :kiss:

DH PJs are the best!! I wear my DH's all the time ;) This one pair I wear so much, he started putting them in my PJ pile instead of his :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls... you've got me convinced that I won't have tomatoes thrown at me for being the chunkster that I am.... Here goes!
> 
> The first picture is taken at 9 weeks, and I hadn't grown any at that point. That is pretty much a 'before' photo. I always have that little "poochiness" there... :blush:
> 
> The second picture was taken yesterday at 15w2d. So six weeks difference.
> 
> And yay for stretch marks... I've had those since before pregnancy. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror and unmade bed! :blush:
> 
> And sorry about the :holly: !!!
> 
> Firstly.....your being way to hard on yourself missy :growlmad:
> 
> but what a lovely little bump you have :cloud9:..........dont worry about the boobs mine are ready to to take over the world :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, dear Crunchie :)
> 
> I just know you all are much smaller than me, and I guess the angle of these pictures are in my favor and I don't look as large as I really am, but at just 5'6" I'm 200 pounds, or 90kg or 14 stone and some. I used to be really tiny and promised myself I'd never get overweight, but alas...
> 
> Just for fun....I attached a picture of me when I was a twigster. And when I had black hair :cloud9:Click to expand...

Luna....you love luverly either way to me :thumbup:

I know what your getting at, after years of feeling I am always a little bit fat....I really am trying to be relaxed with pregnancy...its hard though !!! I also have major issues when people call me "big"....now I am sure they mean tall ....but to me big means FAT !!!!!!! lol what are we like 

dont you hate looking at old pictures, esp back when you were thinking how big/fat you looked and when you look at them now you think ....I looked really thin ! :haha: maybe its just me


----------



## poas

I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaay heavier than anyone here I would bet and guess what....I think I am going to post a pot pic for the very first time!!!! I say think, as last time my phone took about 3hrs to upload?!?!
That is, unless anyone will be offended by a genuine fatty :)


----------



## mummyApril

Luna i love your pot! i think boy! and as if youre chuncky ha! the other day i was in the mirror after my bath and my bum even wiggles, OH was making me do beyonce whilst laughin lol ! youre diddy!
Crunchie loving the bump and DHs pj bottoms but im scared of the headless man in the background lol!
Lissy would love to see your bump pic! i might show you all mine as its kinda popped a bit more :)


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Luna i love your pot! i think boy! and as if youre chuncky ha! the other day i was in the mirror after my bath and my bum even wiggles, OH was making me do beyonce whilst laughin lol ! youre diddy!
> Crunchie loving the bump and DHs pj bottoms but im scared of the headless man in the background lol!
> Lissy would love to see your bump pic! i might show you all mine as its kinda popped a bit more :)

lol !!!!! I actually did some ironing today....couldnt be bothered to take it up ! its normally DH job so what a lovely surpise for him :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls... you've got me convinced that I won't have tomatoes thrown at me for being the chunkster that I am.... Here goes!
> 
> The first picture is taken at 9 weeks, and I hadn't grown any at that point. That is pretty much a 'before' photo. I always have that little "poochiness" there... :blush:
> 
> The second picture was taken yesterday at 15w2d. So six weeks difference.
> 
> And yay for stretch marks... I've had those since before pregnancy. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror and unmade bed! :blush:
> 
> And sorry about the :holly: !!!
> 
> Firstly.....your being way to hard on yourself missy :growlmad:
> 
> but what a lovely little bump you have :cloud9:..........dont worry about the boobs mine are ready to to take over the world :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, dear Crunchie :)
> 
> I just know you all are much smaller than me, and I guess the angle of these pictures are in my favor and I don't look as large as I really am, but at just 5'6" I'm 200 pounds, or 90kg or 14 stone and some. I used to be really tiny and promised myself I'd never get overweight, but alas...
> 
> Just for fun....I attached a picture of me when I was a twigster. And when I had black hair :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Luna....you love luverly either way to me :thumbup:
> 
> I know what your getting at, after years of feeling I am always a little bit fat....I really am trying to be relaxed with pregnancy...its hard though !!! I also have major issues when people call me "big"....now I am sure they mean tall ....but to me big means FAT !!!!!!! lol what are we like
> 
> dont you hate looking at old pictures, esp back when you were thinking how big/fat you looked and when you look at them now you think ....I looked really thin ! :haha: maybe its just meClick to expand...

Oh, I know exactly what you mean! Looking back I know now I was teensy, but at the time I was convinced I need to lose more weight. I was a bit sick, though.

I am completely content being heavy, now, it's really okay. DH loves me and treats me like a princess, so I decided la few years ago that I have plenty of other things to keep me occupied than to worry about my weight. Not that I wouldn't mind dropping a few pounds, but I'm not going to stress. I will say, though, that I'm pretty pleased I haven't gained anything yet with this pregnancy. :thumbup:



poas said:


> I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaay heavier than anyone here I would bet and guess what....I think I am going to post a pot pic for the very first time!!!! I say think, as last time my phone took about 3hrs to upload?!?!
> That is, unless anyone will be offended by a genuine fatty :)

Lissy, we will certainly not be offended and I'm sure you are gorgeous and look fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaay heavier than anyone here I would bet and guess what....I think I am going to post a pot pic for the very first time!!!! I say think, as last time my phone took about 3hrs to upload?!?!
> That is, unless anyone will be offended by a genuine fatty :)

:growlmad: no more use of the word fatty 

pot pic :happydance: toot toot


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I have to say I am a sucker for Bridget Jones. AND I am looking for reading inspiration... Perhaps I should read the book :-k
> 
> Crunch I like him too so posh but so handsome... Still no Gerard Butler OR Pharell *swooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooons*

I read it recently and I nuvved it :thumbup: Made me think in short phrases :haha:


----------



## poas

Aghhh....My phone is actually a big shiny fraudster poostick in disguise.
I will take one tomorrow evening on oh's phone and do it that way as it won't even let me open the file let alone upload!!!!!But thanks anyway for nice turtle behaviour :)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:
> 
> Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:
> 
> Oh, please! Your first bump picture you're a teensy waisted, lovely racked Turtle! I haven't been that small in years!Click to expand...

No no my friend, I'm just well proportioned... I fool you well! I was 165 pounds pre pregnancy with 38DDs... now I'm a 38E and 181 pounds- I'm guessing the weight but last month at my appointment I was 175.


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Luna i love your pot! i think boy! and as if youre chuncky ha! the other day i was in the mirror after my bath and my bum even wiggles, OH was making me do beyonce whilst laughin lol ! youre diddy!
> Crunchie loving the bump and DHs pj bottoms but im scared of the headless man in the background lol!
> Lissy would love to see your bump pic! i might show you all mine as its kinda popped a bit more :)

Boy, eh? I think boy, too :thumbup:
Maybe we'll see on Thursday!! :happydance:

My bum wiggles, too. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







bump15weeks2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









226814_10150247576187658_624932657_8627924_1793915_n.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:
> 
> Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:
> 
> Oh, please! Your first bump picture you're a teensy waisted, lovely racked Turtle! I haven't been that small in years!Click to expand...
> 
> No no my friend, I'm just well proportioned... I fool you well! I was 165 pounds pre pregnancy with 38DDs... now I'm a 38E and 181 pounds- I'm guessing the weight but last month at my appointment I was 175.Click to expand...

I am also very proportioned in my storage of adipose tissue ( :haha: ) but I dare say I've got a fair amount more than you! :thumbup: Plus, I think you're all muscle, you Wonder Woman you! :bodyb:

And, well, my boobs... they haven't been measured in several years, but the last bra I bought that wasn't a sports bra was last summer and it was also a 38DD! :thumbup: They have grown quite a bit, though! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- You look fabo my darling. Even if you have a creeper headless man stalking you. :haha:

Lissy- Post! 

April- My bum grows when I'm pregnant and my OH makes me wiggle it :rofl: :blush: He loves it so who am I to be self conscious...at least around him. :haha: 

Trin- :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)

Yay! I think today is Pot Pic Day!!! :happydance:

Your bump looks fantastic!!! And I see long hair on you, too!!!! So many Long Hairs. I love it! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

April- Aww! Look at that baby bumpa! As my youngest would say (while rubbing the belly), "You've got a big baby in there Momma." :haha: How are you enjoying actually having a bump love?


----------



## poas

Post what Molly my dear?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I went for a lovely 2hr walk with LO this morning and we ate sandwiches in the sun for lunch but I had some devastatingly sad news:cry: Maybe preggie turtles should close their ears, but my friend who was pregnant with a girl (my tennis friend, I've mentioned her before I think?) lost her baby at 7.5 months of pregnancy:cry: I thought it was weird, I've been trying and trying to contact her since baby was due but to no avail, and it was a friend in common we have who told me, and she said she's cut herself off completely, I can understand that. The autopsy revealed nothing as to why her little baby's heart stopped beating:cry:
> 
> Not sure I want another baby. I feel lucky to have scraped through the first time, not sure I could take all that risk and heartache:nope:

OMW B that's so sad :nope::cry:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Luna i love your pot! i think boy! and as if youre chuncky ha! the other day i was in the mirror after my bath and my bum even wiggles, OH was making me do beyonce whilst laughin lol ! youre diddy!
> Crunchie loving the bump and DHs pj bottoms but im scared of the headless man in the background lol!
> Lissy would love to see your bump pic! i might show you all mine as its kinda popped a bit more :)
> 
> Boy, eh? I think boy, too :thumbup:
> Maybe we'll see on Thursday!! :happydance:
> 
> My bum wiggles, too. :haha:Click to expand...

oh wow i cannot wait for Thursday!!!!! 2 more days xxx


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:
> 
> Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:
> 
> Oh, please! Your first bump picture you're a teensy waisted, lovely racked Turtle! I haven't been that small in years!Click to expand...
> 
> No no my friend, I'm just well proportioned... I fool you well! I was 165 pounds pre pregnancy with 38DDs... now I'm a 38E and 181 pounds- I'm guessing the weight but last month at my appointment I was 175.Click to expand...
> 
> I am also very proportioned in my storage of adipose tissue ( :haha: ) but I dare say I've got a fair amount more than you! :thumbup: Plus, I think you're all muscle, you Wonder Woman you! :bodyb:
> 
> And, well, my boobs... they haven't been measured in several years, but the last bra I bought that wasn't a sports bra was last summer and it was also a 38DD! :thumbup: They have grown quite a bit, though! :haha:Click to expand...

Aye! I had to measure mine again a while back because they were spilling out their holders! :haha: 

You are right... I do have quite a bit of muscle. I am AMAZON WOMAN! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Post what Molly my dear?

A pic??


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Luna i love your pot! i think boy! and as if youre chuncky ha! the other day i was in the mirror after my bath and my bum even wiggles, OH was making me do beyonce whilst laughin lol ! youre diddy!
> Crunchie loving the bump and DHs pj bottoms but im scared of the headless man in the background lol!
> Lissy would love to see your bump pic! i might show you all mine as its kinda popped a bit more :)
> 
> Boy, eh? I think boy, too :thumbup:
> Maybe we'll see on Thursday!! :happydance:
> 
> My bum wiggles, too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow i cannot wait for Thursday!!!!! 2 more days xxxClick to expand...

I feel so alone in my thoughts that it's a girl for Luna and Mr. Dishy. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html

40DD or E. :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Aww! Look at that baby bumpa! As my youngest would say (while rubbing the belly), "You've got a big baby in there Momma." :haha: How are you enjoying actually having a bump love?

ah bless her :)
im really loving it! as i didnt get to enjoy it with the girls i like to walk along with a bump :) although i find it hard to put certain shoes on etc haha how about you sweet? x


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Luna i love your pot! i think boy! and as if youre chuncky ha! the other day i was in the mirror after my bath and my bum even wiggles, OH was making me do beyonce whilst laughin lol ! youre diddy!
> Crunchie loving the bump and DHs pj bottoms but im scared of the headless man in the background lol!
> Lissy would love to see your bump pic! i might show you all mine as its kinda popped a bit more :)
> 
> Boy, eh? I think boy, too :thumbup:
> Maybe we'll see on Thursday!! :happydance:
> 
> My bum wiggles, too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow i cannot wait for Thursday!!!!! 2 more days xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I feel so alone in my thoughts that it's a girl for Luna and Mr. Dishy. :shrug:Click to expand...

You are not alone! My mother is positively sure it's a girl. The alternative is unthinkable for her! :haha: She says and I quote, "I wouldn't know what to do with a penis!" :shrug: Uh, nothing? Geez, lol.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Luna i love your pot! i think boy! and as if youre chuncky ha! the other day i was in the mirror after my bath and my bum even wiggles, OH was making me do beyonce whilst laughin lol ! youre diddy!
> Crunchie loving the bump and DHs pj bottoms but im scared of the headless man in the background lol!
> Lissy would love to see your bump pic! i might show you all mine as its kinda popped a bit more :)
> 
> lol !!!!! I actually did some ironing today....couldnt be bothered to take it up ! its normally DH job so what a lovely surpise for him :haha:Click to expand...

great way of keeping the creases out! i will think of that next time! :)


----------



## Mollykins

Short progression pics... just to be part of the cool crowd. :winkwink:

So... 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, and 23 weeks.

I just noticed that I'm wearing the same thing in 8 weeks and 16 weeks. :haha: :blush:
 



Attached Files:







8wks.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









12weeks.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 1









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 1









23 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:

ladies ladies ladies :wacko: try being in a GG and a H !!!

where will it END !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Short progression pics... just to be part of the cool crowd. :winkwink:
> 
> So... 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, and 23 weeks.
> 
> I just noticed that I'm wearing the same thing in 8 weeks and 16 weeks. :haha: :blush:

OMG, Molly I just noticed the adorable little KITTEN in your sink in your first picture!!! How cute!!!! 

Very nice progression! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Short progression pics... just to be part of the cool crowd. :winkwink:
> 
> So... 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, and 23 weeks.
> 
> I just noticed that I'm wearing the same thing in 8 weeks and 16 weeks. :haha: :blush:

molly you do look dinky at 8 weeks :winkwink: but your progession is amazing !!!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Aww! Look at that baby bumpa! As my youngest would say (while rubbing the belly), "You've got a big baby in there Momma." :haha: How are you enjoying actually having a bump love?
> 
> ah bless her :)
> im really loving it! as i didnt get to enjoy it with the girls i like to walk along with a bump :) although i find it hard to put certain shoes on etc haha how about you sweet? xClick to expand...

Honestly, with the girls, I didn't have any trouble putting my own shoes on but now... I turn red and I feel all the blood rush to my face... it's so EMBARRASSING! :blush::blush: I'm doing all right with it though... growing out of some of my maternity clothes though. Talk about feeling huge! You are not suppose to OUTGROW maternity clothes! :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:
> 
> ladies ladies ladies :wacko: try being in a GG and a H !!!
> 
> where will END !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Eeep! I'm sure I'll get there.... My friend who had a baby a couple years ago was big boobed before being pregnant and boy was she ever HUGE boobed when baby came... I played Doula at her birth and she was naked the whole time and her girls took over the room! But, in a lovely pregnant "I'm giving birth right now!" sort of way.... :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie- You look fabo my darling. Even if you have a creeper headless man stalking you. :haha:
> 
> Lissy- Post!
> 
> April- My bum grows when I'm pregnant and my OH makes me wiggle it :rofl: :blush: He loves it so who am I to be self conscious...at least around him. :haha:
> 
> Trin- :wave:

lol i think men love a wiggly booty haha, i dont feel very self conscious after all im pregnant im meant to gain a little weight :)


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Okay girls... you've got me convinced that I won't have tomatoes thrown at me for being the chunkster that I am.... Here goes!
> 
> The first picture is taken at 9 weeks, and I hadn't grown any at that point. That is pretty much a 'before' photo. I always have that little "poochiness" there... :blush:
> 
> The second picture was taken yesterday at 15w2d. So six weeks difference.
> 
> And yay for stretch marks... I've had those since before pregnancy. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror and unmade bed! :blush:
> 
> And sorry about the :holly: !!!

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! And you have a proper bump :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:
> 
> ladies ladies ladies :wacko: try being in a GG and a H !!!
> 
> where will END !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:haha: Wait until your MILK comes in! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Aww! Look at that baby bumpa! As my youngest would say (while rubbing the belly), "You've got a big baby in there Momma." :haha: How are you enjoying actually having a bump love?
> 
> ah bless her :)
> im really loving it! as i didnt get to enjoy it with the girls i like to walk along with a bump :) although i find it hard to put certain shoes on etc haha how about you sweet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly, with the girls, I didn't have any trouble putting my own shoes on but now... I turn red and I feel all the blood rush to my face... it's so EMBARRASSING! :blush::blush: I'm doing all right with it though... growing out of some of my maternity clothes though. Talk about feeling huge! You are not suppose to OUTGROW maternity clothes! :dohh:Click to expand...

Could just go the next size up? :shrug:
Any excuse to buy clothes is good in my book! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)
> 
> Yay! I think today is Pot Pic Day!!! :happydance:
> 
> Your bump looks fantastic!!! And I see long hair on you, too!!!! So many Long Hairs. I love it! :happydance:Click to expand...

i had my hair just washed and in a high ponytail! i didnt know it was getting that long lol! i wouldnt have short hair again i hate not being able to scrunch it back x


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Short progression pics... just to be part of the cool crowd. :winkwink:
> 
> So... 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, and 23 weeks.
> 
> I just noticed that I'm wearing the same thing in 8 weeks and 16 weeks. :haha: :blush:
> 
> OMG, Molly I just noticed the adorable little KITTEN in your sink in your first picture!!! How cute!!!!
> 
> Very nice progression! :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww yes, little Miss Alice when she was just a little thing. :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls... you've got me convinced that I won't have tomatoes thrown at me for being the chunkster that I am.... Here goes!
> 
> The first picture is taken at 9 weeks, and I hadn't grown any at that point. That is pretty much a 'before' photo. I always have that little "poochiness" there... :blush:
> 
> The second picture was taken yesterday at 15w2d. So six weeks difference.
> 
> And yay for stretch marks... I've had those since before pregnancy. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror and unmade bed! :blush:
> 
> And sorry about the :holly: !!!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!!! And you have a proper bump :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you, Trin!! :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:
> 
> Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:

Mine could take over the world and I'm not even pregnant :blush::haha::holly:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)
> 
> Yay! I think today is Pot Pic Day!!! :happydance:
> 
> Your bump looks fantastic!!! And I see long hair on you, too!!!! So many Long Hairs. I love it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i had my hair just washed and in a high ponytail! i didnt know it was getting that long lol! i wouldnt have short hair again i hate not being able to scrunch it back xClick to expand...

Oh, really?!?! So it's really long??? I just love long hair :cloud9: Mine is almost to my underwear band when I let it down :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Luna i love your pot! i think boy! and as if youre chuncky ha! the other day i was in the mirror after my bath and my bum even wiggles, OH was making me do beyonce whilst laughin lol ! youre diddy!
> Crunchie loving the bump and DHs pj bottoms but im scared of the headless man in the background lol!
> Lissy would love to see your bump pic! i might show you all mine as its kinda popped a bit more :)
> 
> Boy, eh? I think boy, too :thumbup:
> Maybe we'll see on Thursday!! :happydance:
> 
> My bum wiggles, too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow i cannot wait for Thursday!!!!! 2 more days xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I feel so alone in my thoughts that it's a girl for Luna and Mr. Dishy. :shrug:Click to expand...

but thats like me with Kits little girl she is carrying while everyone think its a boy :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Short progression pics... just to be part of the cool crowd. :winkwink:
> 
> So... 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, and 23 weeks.
> 
> I just noticed that I'm wearing the same thing in 8 weeks and 16 weeks. :haha: :blush:
> 
> OMG, Molly I just noticed the adorable little KITTEN in your sink in your first picture!!! How cute!!!!
> 
> Very nice progression! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww yes, little Miss Alice when she was just a little thing. :awww:Click to expand...

So cute! I request a current picture! When you have a moment, I mean... whenever it's convenient for you.... :blush: :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:
> 
> ladies ladies ladies :wacko: try being in a GG and a H !!!
> 
> where will END !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Wait until your MILK comes in! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

perhaps the munkie will have to make me a bra......:shrug: 
my only saving grace is that at being 6ft I dont look as top heavy as some more petite frames......I am only a 34 round the ribs......I think the bras go up to a J....a J......:cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Holly is going to come back and have pages and pages and pages to catch up on!! :haha: But lots of fun stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Short progression pics... just to be part of the cool crowd. :winkwink:
> 
> So... 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, and 23 weeks.
> 
> I just noticed that I'm wearing the same thing in 8 weeks and 16 weeks. :haha: :blush:
> 
> molly you do look dinky at 8 weeks :winkwink: but your progession is amazing !!!Click to expand...

:rofl: I was not dinky! I was 165 pounds! That's about a bajillion stone? :haha: Okay, about 11+ stone. Not dinky...


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:
> 
> Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:
> 
> Mine could take over the world and I'm not even pregnant :blush::haha::holly:Click to expand...

so lovely having some well endowed cyber friends....make me feel normalish :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- Aww! Look at that baby bumpa! As my youngest would say (while rubbing the belly), "You've got a big baby in there Momma." :haha: How are you enjoying actually having a bump love?
> 
> ah bless her :)
> im really loving it! as i didnt get to enjoy it with the girls i like to walk along with a bump :) although i find it hard to put certain shoes on etc haha how about you sweet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly, with the girls, I didn't have any trouble putting my own shoes on but now... I turn red and I feel all the blood rush to my face... it's so EMBARRASSING! :blush::blush: I'm doing all right with it though... growing out of some of my maternity clothes though. Talk about feeling huge! You are not suppose to OUTGROW maternity clothes! :dohh:Click to expand...

haha i can sooo relate to the blood rushing and read face!! how funny i can imagine us! luckily i havent needed to buy maternity yet as im just buying dresses and leggings in bigger sizes :) plus all my tops i had before were baggy as i was over weight.


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:
> 
> Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:
> 
> Mine could take over the world and I'm not even pregnant :blush::haha::holly:Click to expand...
> 
> so lovely having some well endowed cyber friends....make me feel normalish :haha:Click to expand...

It is nice :) My 'real life' best friend is 5'2", about 100 pounds soaking wet and a 32A. :dohh: Even at my thinnest, I was still a 32C. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Crunchie... you are ridiculously hard on yourself. Geez... if you think you are chunky then what must you think of *gulp* me?? :argh:
> 
> Oh yes and as for the :holly: , I'm with Crunchie on this one... ours are out for world domination. :haha:
> 
> Mine could take over the world and I'm not even pregnant :blush::haha::holly:Click to expand...
> 
> so lovely having some well endowed cyber friends....make me feel normalish :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: My sister would always get mad when I stole one of her shirts for school because I always stretched out and "completely ruined it with your giant ta tas!" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:

Ooooh! Buying an E cup was a HUGE deal for me but wow! It fits and hoists the breasticles to the heavens :haha: I'm a 36 or 38(depending on make) E


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)
> 
> Yay! I think today is Pot Pic Day!!! :happydance:
> 
> Your bump looks fantastic!!! And I see long hair on you, too!!!! So many Long Hairs. I love it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i had my hair just washed and in a high ponytail! i didnt know it was getting that long lol! i wouldnt have short hair again i hate not being able to scrunch it back xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, really?!?! So it's really long??? I just love long hair :cloud9: Mine is almost to my underwear band when I let it down :happydance:Click to expand...

same here :D although i need a trim dead ends :( but i have to have a little style cut in for my sisters wedding, but it wont take long to grow really long again only have an inch off x


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Miss Alice... a recent pic, as requested. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Miss Alice.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:
> 
> ladies ladies ladies :wacko: try being in a GG and a H !!!
> 
> where will END !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Wait until your MILK comes in! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG!!! I was like BOOBZILLA!!!

I suddenly understood the proportions of Wonder Women and her friends :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:
> 
> ladies ladies ladies :wacko: try being in a GG and a H !!!
> 
> where will END !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Wait until your MILK comes in! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!! I was like BOOBZILLA!!!
> 
> I suddenly understood the proportions of Wonder Women and her friends :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Right?! :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:
> 
> ladies ladies ladies :wacko: try being in a GG and a H !!!
> 
> where will END !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Wait until your MILK comes in! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!! I was like BOOBZILLA!!!
> 
> I suddenly understood the proportions of Wonder Women and her friends :rofl:Click to expand...

holy CRAP


----------



## TrinityMom

I had to tell DH I was laughing about our breasticle talk going on for 2 pages :rofl:

My shitty day continued til lunch time. I got locked INSIDE my mother's house!!! I was stressing because I had patients and couldn't get out. LOOOOOOOOOONG story but I was eventually a free woman and then went in to back to back patients.

Thank god for Darren at work. He has become my gay work husband. We grabbed time to drink 2 cappuccinos together and I sat in caffeine bliss while he rabbited on about his (nonexistant) love handles and how he will never find a man


----------



## Crunchie

thought I would post some pics whilst I can still reach the keys over my boobs......

Crumble snoozing, the real Crunchie hiding and my new patio
 



Attached Files:







crunmble 1.jpeg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 2









crunchie 1.JPG
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4









patio 1.JPG
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Why do I only feel like sex in my 'fertile period'. Bloody mother nature is no friend of the wtt-er


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I had to tell DH I was laughing about our breasticle talk going on for 2 pages :rofl:
> 
> My shitty day continued til lunch time. I got locked INSIDE my mother's house!!! I was stressing because I had patients and couldn't get out. LOOOOOOOOOONG story but I was eventually a free woman and then went in to back to back patients.
> 
> Thank god for Darren at work. He has become my gay work husband. We grabbed time to drink 2 cappuccinos together and I sat in caffeine bliss while he rabbited on about his (nonexistant) love handles and how he will never find a man

That last part of your day sounds fun! :thumbup: Aww cappuccino... :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Why do I only feel like sex in my 'fertile period'. Bloody mother nature is no friend of the wtt-er

Aww honey... is this your last month waiting?


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)
> 
> Yay! I think today is Pot Pic Day!!! :happydance:
> 
> Your bump looks fantastic!!! And I see long hair on you, too!!!! So many Long Hairs. I love it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i had my hair just washed and in a high ponytail! i didnt know it was getting that long lol! i wouldnt have short hair again i hate not being able to scrunch it back xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, really?!?! So it's really long??? I just love long hair :cloud9: Mine is almost to my underwear band when I let it down :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> same here :D although i need a trim dead ends :( but i have to have a little style cut in for my sisters wedding, but it wont take long to grow really long again only have an inch off xClick to expand...

I just trimmed mine a few weeks ago! I like layers, so I just bend over and comb all my hair forward. I gather it at the forehead and then cut the ends straight across an inch or so at a time. It takes several inches to reach the nape hairs where the length is, but it creates really nice layers.

I haven't been to a salon for three years, but I'm cheap in that way ;)

Here's a picture of my hair from last year that shows the layers.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1533.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Miss Alice... a recent pic, as requested. :thumbup:

She is SOOOO cute! I love her spots and little round face! Adorable :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> thought I would post some pics whilst I can still reach the keys over my boobs......
> 
> Crumble snoozing, the real Crunchie hiding and my new patio

Your kittens are so cute, too!! And your patio and yard look so green and lush and inviting!!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:

April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Your hair is gorge Miss Luna... I can't do layers as my hair is super curly. :(


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...

Mine haven't grown... but they have darkened considerable. They used to be a light pink salmon color :haha: and now they are much darker tan/brown. It's weird for me!!! And the harden up at the slightest thing. I get a bit chilly, the harden up. My shirt or bra moves, they harden up. And it hurts they harden up so fast!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Your hair is gorge Miss Luna... I can't do layers as my hair is super curly. :(

Have you heard of Deva Cut? It's supposed to work wonders on curly hair! They talk about it all the time on the Long Hair forum I read :thumbup:

ETA: And my hair was blown dry and straightened for that picture :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)
> 
> Yay! I think today is Pot Pic Day!!! :happydance:
> 
> Your bump looks fantastic!!! And I see long hair on you, too!!!! So many Long Hairs. I love it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i had my hair just washed and in a high ponytail! i didnt know it was getting that long lol! i wouldnt have short hair again i hate not being able to scrunch it back xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, really?!?! So it's really long??? I just love long hair :cloud9: Mine is almost to my underwear band when I let it down :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> same here :D although i need a trim dead ends :( but i have to have a little style cut in for my sisters wedding, but it wont take long to grow really long again only have an inch off xClick to expand...
> 
> I just trimmed mine a few weeks ago! I like layers, so I just bend over and comb all my hair forward. I gather it at the forehead and then cut the ends straight across an inch or so at a time. It takes several inches to reach the nape hairs where the length is, but it creates really nice layers.
> 
> I haven't been to a salon for three years, but I'm cheap in that way ;)
> 
> Here's a picture of my hair from last year that shows the layers.Click to expand...

Gosh i wish i had the guts to do my own hair! i dont get it cut often once a year if that! but my hair is always good condition so no need to apart from this pregnancy lol!


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - here is what my hair does left to it's own devices.

And that's the color I dyed it last year (though it looks a titch darker in this picture) and now it's brick red :shock: I'm unimpressed.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1232.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...

*whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! haha


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)
> 
> Yay! I think today is Pot Pic Day!!! :happydance:
> 
> Your bump looks fantastic!!! And I see long hair on you, too!!!! So many Long Hairs. I love it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i had my hair just washed and in a high ponytail! i didnt know it was getting that long lol! i wouldnt have short hair again i hate not being able to scrunch it back xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, really?!?! So it's really long??? I just love long hair :cloud9: Mine is almost to my underwear band when I let it down :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> same here :D although i need a trim dead ends :( but i have to have a little style cut in for my sisters wedding, but it wont take long to grow really long again only have an inch off xClick to expand...
> 
> I just trimmed mine a few weeks ago! I like layers, so I just bend over and comb all my hair forward. I gather it at the forehead and then cut the ends straight across an inch or so at a time. It takes several inches to reach the nape hairs where the length is, but it creates really nice layers.
> 
> I haven't been to a salon for three years, but I'm cheap in that way ;)
> 
> Here's a picture of my hair from last year that shows the layers.Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh i wish i had the guts to do my own hair! i dont get it cut often once a year if that! but my hair is always good condition so no need to apart from this pregnancy lol!Click to expand...

I was scared the first time, but I've done it about a dozen times over the last year to get my scragley ends off and now it's not so scary :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine haven't grown... but they have darkened considerable. They used to be a light pink salmon color :haha: and now they are much darker tan/brown. It's weird for me!!! And the harden up at the slightest thing. I get a bit chilly, the harden up. My shirt or bra moves, they harden up. And it hurts they harden up so fast!! :haha:Click to expand...

luckily now when they harden (and i can poke eyes out) they dont hurt as they did when i was first pregnant, i remember being woken up by my arm brushing over them how painful! x


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! hahaClick to expand...

All the easier for baby to see, my dear!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! hahaClick to expand...

men do really get the easier deal don't they !!!!!! boody men :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, well I really do have to go do my grocery shopping, now. I told myself that I wasn't procrastinating, I was just waiting for the butcher to be open - he opens at noon. But, well, it's now noon and I'm not there :haha:

Talk to you later, girls! Sleep well for those of you who will be :sleep: before I'm back!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Molly - here is what my hair does left to it's own devices.
> 
> And that's the color I dyed it last year (though it looks a titch darker in this picture) and now it's brick red :shock: I'm unimpressed.

give me your hair! i love! mines so boring!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> All the easier for baby to see, my dear!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes :) i cant wait ! x


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Okay, well I really do have to go do my grocery shopping, now. I told myself that I wasn't procrastinating, I was just waiting for the butcher to be open - he opens at noon. But, well, it's now noon and I'm not there :haha:
> 
> Talk to you later, girls! Sleep well for those of you who will be :sleep: before I'm back!

have a lovely day Luna, im off into a bath with candles :)


----------



## mummyApril

be back soon x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Why do I only feel like sex in my 'fertile period'. Bloody mother nature is no friend of the wtt-er

I'm JUST LIKE THAT! All that EWCM making the entry lovely, my breasts all pert and non-painful to the touch, my whole brain geared towards admiring the masculine form, I agree, it's soooooo frustrating, especially when you follow your instinct and then the fuckers don't stick!:growlmad:

:hugs: to my fellow 2 World Wars fighter :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April- I just noticed! You are an eggplant... AGAIN! :haha: Yay!


----------



## Mollykins

Have fun shopping Luna love... I am off soon to fetch my DD from school and maybe see from her teacher if there has been any new developments. She did warn that it could take a couple days before all came to light though. Can't help but be overly annoying about it.


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: kmteehoo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll dip into the breast and hair conversation on the fast computer in a mo, but I think I'll be in my Out of Place den drinking tea on my lonesome since I have ickle peachy delights on my chest and short hair to enable swimming pool drying efficiency:shrug: But while I'm on this computer I must share pics.. LO made me laugh sooooo much this morning with the most hilarious bed-head hair she woke up with:haha: I couldn't look her seriously in the eye this morning...you will see why when I've uploaded pics...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello Everyone :wave: Kmteehoo :D nice few pages of boob natter there hehe.

and Luna if your chunky then :argh: for me!

Im 5ft2 and about 14st 10 :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'll dip into the breast and hair conversation on the fast computer in a mo, but I think I'll be in my Out of Place den drinking tea on my lonesome since I have ickle peachy delights on my chest and short hair to enable swimming pool drying efficiency:shrug: But while I'm on this computer I must share pics.. LO made me laugh sooooo much this morning with the most hilarious bed-head hair she woke up with:haha: I couldn't look her seriously in the eye this morning...you will see why when I've uploaded pics...

me luv the munkie pics :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

When I went into her room this morning and saw her trampolining on her mattress and giggling with that ridiculous hair I needed a pic for her Granny and Grandad and DH, and you guys of course:haha: She looks like a parakeet:haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









006.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-ginge-x

more wedding pics too, these are the bridesmaid gifts i have made for the girls, bought them as a kit and put them together myself, after using my own beads of course the ones the kit come with were Bleh! (paid 99p each for the kits)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Why do I only feel like sex in my 'fertile period'. Bloody mother nature is no friend of the wtt-er
> 
> Aww honey... is this your last month waiting?Click to expand...

Nope :nope: It's only been 10 weeks since the last mc. Going to try again in July I think. 

Anyhoo got a little kinky time in before dinner :blush:


BNB just chucked me off like a gazillion times :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been chucked off loads too and only wanted to say how lovely Ginge's bracelets are, is there any harm in that?:shrug: 

Lovely bracelets Ginge:thumbup: You're such a busy, heartful turtle:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Why do I only feel like sex in my 'fertile period'. Bloody mother nature is no friend of the wtt-er
> 
> I'm JUST LIKE THAT! All that EWCM making the entry lovely, my breasts all pert and non-painful to the touch, my whole brain geared towards admiring the masculine form, I agree, it's soooooo frustrating, especially when you follow your instinct and then the fuckers don't stick!:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: to my fellow 2 World Wars fighter :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw...now you made me :cry:...solidarity tears :hugs:

The book that the woman from work lent me didn't help the abstaining :blush::haha: And talk about EWCM! If I was ttc I would be on :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

haha Holly is such a cutie loving the hair do, you know they do it themselves! Faye used to love it! haha x


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Have fun shopping Luna love... I am off soon to fetch my DD from school and maybe see from her teacher if there has been any new developments. She did warn that it could take a couple days before all came to light though. Can't help but be overly annoying about it.

I forgot to comment earlier. That is really awful :nope: Poor DD and poor you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

yes Molly am a eggplant again, the girls always asks how big baby is now, last week i showed them this week i showed them (in the supermarket) but i found a bigger size eggplant haha x


----------



## mummyApril

Bnb was being pooey! iv only just got back on


----------



## mummyApril

lovely bracelets ginge :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> All the easier for baby to see, my dear!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

On the contrary my dear Watson:smug: My midwife told me that some babies have trouble latching on to big boobs. Wiv' their ickle mouths and all:shrug: Ho ho ho, only joking, she did say that but HollyMonkey knows that babies just LOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE milky from all boobie sizes!!!! Milky toot toot they say in their ickle brains!!! If I could only get my video up of me talking baby talk, Holly at 4 months says Milky Toot Toot!:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I think i must say goodnight.

Got a crappy email from a sponsor in France who says I didn't thank her for her $10 donation and has lodged a complaint on Paypal! She says she always thought South Africans were rude hard and selfish and I just proved it!!!! I did send her a thank you of a little winged kitty pic which took a lot of effort because I didn't have a laptop at the time. Can't please people :shrug:

Night night Turtloids
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> All the easier for baby to see, my dear!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> On the contrary my dear Watson:smug: My midwife told me that some babies have trouble latching on to big boobs. Wiv' their ickle mouths and all:shrug: Ho ho ho, only joking, she did say that but HollyMonkey knows that babies just LOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE milky from all boobie sizes!!!! Milky toot toot they say in their ickle brains!!! If I could only get my video up of me talking baby talk, Holly at 4 months says Milky Toot Toot!:haha:Click to expand...

you made me jump then as my maiden name was Watson.....its like you really know me......................................................:wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> All the easier for baby to see, my dear!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> On the contrary my dear Watson:smug: My midwife told me that some babies have trouble latching on to big boobs. Wiv' their ickle mouths and all:shrug: Ho ho ho, only joking, she did say that but HollyMonkey knows that babies just LOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE milky from all boobie sizes!!!! Milky toot toot they say in their ickle brains!!! If I could only get my video up of me talking baby talk, Holly at 4 months says Milky Toot Toot!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> you made me jump then as my maiden name was Watson.....its like you really know me......................................................:wacko:Click to expand...

wooooo freaky!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just used this to calculate my boob size: https://www.herroom.com/bra-fitting-advice,901,30.html
> 
> 40DD or E. :shock:
> 
> ladies ladies ladies :wacko: try being in a GG and a H !!!
> 
> where will END !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Wait until your MILK comes in! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!! I was like BOOBZILLA!!!
> 
> I suddenly understood the proportions of Wonder Women and her friends :rofl:Click to expand...

I 'thought' I was Boobzilla when my milk came in, but I guess these things are all relative:shrug:Anycase, within a few weeks I magicated milk from nowhere:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> All the easier for baby to see, my dear!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> On the contrary my dear Watson:smug: My midwife told me that some babies have trouble latching on to big boobs. Wiv' their ickle mouths and all:shrug: Ho ho ho, only joking, she did say that but HollyMonkey knows that babies just LOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE milky from all boobie sizes!!!! Milky toot toot they say in their ickle brains!!! If I could only get my video up of me talking baby talk, Holly at 4 months says Milky Toot Toot!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> you made me jump then as my maiden name was Watson.....its like you really know me......................................................:wacko:Click to expand...

Your family descends from a long line of detective side kicks I see? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when i gave birth to Angel i was a G! then went down to a b had Faye went up to EE and then down to a D where i stayed and now erm i have no idea, im almost out of a DD, my boobs just havent really grown the nipples on the other hand :blush:
> 
> April- as you know this is all new to me but my nipples are massive !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> *whispers* mine are almost the same size as my bloody boobs! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> All the easier for baby to see, my dear!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> On the contrary my dear Watson:smug: My midwife told me that some babies have trouble latching on to big boobs. Wiv' their ickle mouths and all:shrug: Ho ho ho, only joking, she did say that but HollyMonkey knows that babies just LOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE milky from all boobie sizes!!!! Milky toot toot they say in their ickle brains!!! If I could only get my video up of me talking baby talk, Holly at 4 months says Milky Toot Toot!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> you made me jump then as my maiden name was Watson.....its like you really know me......................................................:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Your family descends from a long line of detective side kicks I see? :haha:Click to expand...

oh yes ......my father was Arthur Hastings :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> :argh:


They're gorgeous pics!!!!! Such a beautiful pot you nervous for nothing muppet:haha: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I didn't realise so many pot pics had been posted while I was swimming:dohh: I wouldn't have posted Holly's silly hair pics before visiting pot pics if I'd known!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- Sorry about the rude Frenchie... at least we know not all are like that. *cough* love you B *cough cough* 

B- I love Holly's rooster hair. :haha: Good mum you are to take pics!


----------



## mummyApril

B dont be silly we love Holly pics! x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> B dont be silly we love Holly pics! x

Agreed.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm overwhelmed with love for all of you:cry:* Molly* your bumpity bump is so damned bumpity now, and ickle Alice Puss so grown up:hugs: And *April* such a proud happy bump there:hugs: I can feel your bumpity joy through the picture, despite all the problems and moments of despair- when you look at your bump you are just loving mumsie of it, I know:hugs: And* Luna* I've told you in a separate post it's just nomnom your bump.:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back with a pic for Sez (even if she's not here right now)
https://www.hahastop.com/pictures/Big_Boys.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Holly for your lovely words, i do love my bump, and looking at it makes me smile even when i do feel down xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back with a pic for Sez (even if she's not here right now)
> https://www.hahastop.com/pictures/Big_Boys.jpg


DON'T DO THAT TO ME TRIN!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: My gaffawing will wake LO and the boys!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm back with a pic for Sez (even if she's not here right now)
> https://www.hahastop.com/pictures/Big_Boys.jpg
> 
> 
> DON'T DO THAT TO ME TRIN!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: My gaffawing will wake LO and the boys!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Please notice the address is Mo. Bottom Road....


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm overwhelmed with love for all of you:cry:* Molly* your bumpity bump is so damned bumpity now, and ickle Alice Puss so grown up:hugs: And *April* such a proud happy bump there:hugs: I can feel your bumpity joy through the picture, despite all the problems and moments of despair- when you look at your bump you are just loving mumsie of it, I know:hugs: And* Luna* I've told you in a separate post it's just nomnom your bump.:hugs:

It is quite bumpity yes? While I was sitting in the car a bit ago baby kicked up and hard... jiggled my :holly:'s!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm overwhelmed with love for all of you:cry:* Molly* your bumpity bump is so damned bumpity now, and ickle Alice Puss so grown up:hugs: And *April* such a proud happy bump there:hugs: I can feel your bumpity joy through the picture, despite all the problems and moments of despair- when you look at your bump you are just loving mumsie of it, I know:hugs: And* Luna* I've told you in a separate post it's just nomnom your bump.:hugs:
> 
> It is quite bumpity yes? While I was sitting in the car a bit ago baby kicked up and hard... jiggled my :holly:'s!Click to expand...

:haha: boob basher :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

nighty night ladies x


----------



## HollyMonkey

night night, late one for me:sleep::sleep::sleep:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

Well my oh my, I have missed some interesting boob chat...it seems it's B&B night...that is Boobs and Bumps :thumbup: Oh, not forgetting the lovely long locks too :thumbup:

Gorgeous bump pics from everyone - Crunchie, Molly, Luna and April. Thanks for posting :thumbup: Lissy, I look forward to when you can post yours :thumbup: I owe one too...will sort that soon.

Molly..how horrid about DD...some scary things going on when ones so young are acting like that :nope: I hope you're both ok and get some proper support from those at school :hugs:

Holly...:rofl: I laughed out loud at LO's hair in those pics but it really just made her even more adorable :awww: I showed OH and he sniggered too :haha:

Ginge..beautiful bracelets..clever girl, the ladies will love them :cloud9:

Oh Luna...before I forget...not allergic to nuts here. Curiouser and curiouser :-k

Trin...:rofl: at your big boys van pic :haha: and poofucks to the moaner over the donation. Some people have nothing better to do with their time :shrug:

Well, I've been a busy bee tonight and now I'm wilting..Percy needs me I think :hugs:

Good night my lovelies, have a great day or sleep well :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night night crunchie xx


----------



## mummyApril

night night Holly xx


----------



## mummyApril

and night night Kit xx


----------



## mummyApril

i must be off to bed also goodnight everyone xx


----------



## Mollykins

Good night to all my lovely UK/FR ladies. :hugs: I nuv you all. :kiss:

Yes Kit... I do worry about what the boy is exposed to at home. I found out this afternoon that he literally tried to shove my DD's face and the other boy's face together. Get your bleeding hands on my BABY!! :grr: Sorry... I am going back and forth from anger to objectivity to wanting to cry, etc. I hope you sleep well and have a pot pic to post soon. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

x-ginge-x said:


> Hello Everyone :wave: Kmteehoo :D nice few pages of boob natter there hehe.
> 
> and Luna if your chunky then :argh: for me!
> 
> Im 5ft2 and about 14st 10 :wacko:

It's all relative, I think. And like I said those pictures were taken at a favorable angle for me, I think. :thumbup: I'm sure you look fantastic, too!



HollyMonkey said:


> When I went into her room this morning and saw her trampolining on her mattress and giggling with that ridiculous hair I needed a pic for her Granny and Grandad and DH, and you guys of course:haha: She looks like a parakeet:haha:

OMG! Hahaha! She's sooo cute! She does look like a happy little birdie :happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :argh:
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous pics!!!!! Such a beautiful pot you nervous for nothing muppet:haha: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I didn't realise so many pot pics had been posted while I was swimming:dohh: I wouldn't have posted Holly's silly hair pics before visiting pot pics if I'd known!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you my dear! I feel much better now that I've got them all posted and out of the way :haha: And your small boobs and short hair are just as lovely as our big boobs and long hair!! I may love long hair, but I also love short hair. So much that I end up chopping all my hair off every couple of years. Then I grow it out again. Three years ago my hair looked like this:

Spoiler


A bit fried, I admit, but I was dying the crap out of it! :haha: Anyway, I really like short hair, too. I've been contemplating getting a short hair wig to wear when I want short hair :haha:



Mollykins said:


> Good night to all my lovely UK/FR ladies. :hugs: I nuv you all. :kiss:
> 
> Yes Kit... I do worry about what the boy is exposed to at home. I found out this afternoon that he literally tried to shove my DD's face and the other boy's face together. Get your bleeding hands on my BABY!! :grr: Sorry... I am going back and forth from anger to objectivity to wanting to cry, etc. I hope you sleep well and have a pot pic to post soon. :hugs:

This kid just gets more poofacey all the time! I hope he gets detention for a month! Or suspended. In my school days they took that kind of thing very, very seriously and kids often got suspended for that sort of stuff. :growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

Back from my grocery trip! I also stopped in at LUSH and picked up a few things.... I *thought* I had a gift card, but supposedly it didn't have any $$$ left on it, which I found curious because I got it for Christmas and only used it once (in Canada I bought a bath bomb for our sexy baby making night :haha: ) so I need to call their gift card hotline and get that straightened out!!

But, I got some shampoo to cut the red from my hair, so I hope it works. I've got a spray bottle of diluted hydrogen peroxide I've been trying to spray into my length to lighten it up to match my ash blonde roots, but it's just getting red and orange growlmad:) so I hope this shampoo will work to cool the color.

And I got lots of nummy food at Whole Foods and my loverly butcher! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

And I'd like to just say.... I haven't thrown up in a week and a half and I'M SO HAPPY ABOUT IT!!

Yay for morning sickness being gone!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

HI EVERYONE!!!! I have a crazy week this week coming home late so I will not really be on much but just wanted to drop in and say hi!!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!! I have a crazy week this week coming home late so I will not really be on much but just wanted to drop in and say hi!!! :hugs:

:wave: Hi Addie!!!


----------



## addie25

HI LUNA!!!! Just wanted to pop in I am about to take a shower. LONG DAY!!! Only a few more weeks and I never have to go back to that school again!!!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> And I'd like to just say.... I haven't thrown up in a week and a half and I'M SO HAPPY ABOUT IT!!
> 
> Yay for morning sickness being gone!! :dance:

I am so happy you are feeing better!!! :thumbup: Sleep well!!


----------



## LunaLady

I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?

Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

LunaLady said:


> I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?
> 
> Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:

Maybe she feels that if she takes the option your giving her she's an inadequate mother? and that if she wants time out from her own child that she doesn't deserve to be a mom?..Try privately messaging her saying that everyone is entitled to a break now and then and that you would be happy to help her by watching LO while she has some 'me' time?


----------



## LunaLady

x-ginge-x said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?
> 
> Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:
> 
> Maybe she feels that if she takes the option your giving her she's an inadequate mother? and that if she wants time out from her own child that she doesn't deserve to be a mom?..Try privately messaging her saying that everyone is entitled to a break now and then and that you would be happy to help her by watching LO while she has some 'me' time?Click to expand...

Yes, I will send her a PM. Maybe she, as you say, doesn't want to accept help publicly on FB. :hugs: Thanks, Ginge


----------



## x-ginge-x

No problem glad i'm of some use at 2am my time!


----------



## LunaLady

x-ginge-x said:


> No problem glad i'm of some use at 2am my time!

Go to sleep! :sleep: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?
> 
> Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:

Some people like to be the victim... if you give her a way out then she won't be a victim anymore and will therefore have no more reason to have people feel bad for her. Martyr is a word that comes to mind. 

Another possibility is that she doesn't trust anyone with her baby but still wants to get out. :shrug: Hard to say.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?
> 
> Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:
> 
> Some people like to be the victim... if you give her a way out then she won't be a victim anymore and will therefore have no more reason to have people feel bad for her. Martyr is a word that comes to mind.
> 
> Another possibility is that she doesn't trust anyone with her baby but still wants to get out. :shrug: Hard to say.Click to expand...

True, true. I think you might be right about wanting to be the victim. She has a regular baby sitter, so I can infer from that that she's fine with others watching her baby. But, she grew up in foster care for most of her teens, so I can see where she would still want to play the victim - even though her life is very good now (her husband also works at Microsoft and has a VERY well paying position, they have a new construction million dollar house, very easy to get pregnant, very healthy, happy and smart little boy. She doesn't have anything to complain about as I can see from an outsider looking in, but I know that often the people that appear to 'have it all' can be screaming the loudest inside. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?
> 
> Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:
> 
> Some people like to be the victim... if you give her a way out then she won't be a victim anymore and will therefore have no more reason to have people feel bad for her. Martyr is a word that comes to mind.
> 
> Another possibility is that she doesn't trust anyone with her baby but still wants to get out. :shrug: Hard to say.Click to expand...
> 
> True, true. I think you might be right about wanting to be the victim. She has a regular baby sitter, so I can infer from that that she's fine with others watching her baby. But, she grew up in foster care for most of her teens, so I can see where she would still want to play the victim - even though her life is very good now (her husband also works at Microsoft and has a VERY well paying position, they have a new construction million dollar house, very easy to get pregnant, very healthy, happy and smart little boy. She doesn't have anything to complain about as I can see from an outsider looking in, but I know that often the people that appear to 'have it all' can be screaming the loudest inside. :shrug:Click to expand...

I would guess that she is genuinely unhappy for a reason that no one knows... possibly not even her. The problem with broken people that do not try and improve themselves or even acknowledge that they need to is that they are left constantly trying to fill a void (the broken part if you will) with anything they can think of to feel better about themselves/their life. 

On another note... I'm not going to be able to respond to your message tonight. I am so sorry but I so tired. :sleep: Forgive me please??


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?
> 
> Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:
> 
> Some people like to be the victim... if you give her a way out then she won't be a victim anymore and will therefore have no more reason to have people feel bad for her. Martyr is a word that comes to mind.
> 
> Another possibility is that she doesn't trust anyone with her baby but still wants to get out. :shrug: Hard to say.Click to expand...
> 
> True, true. I think you might be right about wanting to be the victim. She has a regular baby sitter, so I can infer from that that she's fine with others watching her baby. But, she grew up in foster care for most of her teens, so I can see where she would still want to play the victim - even though her life is very good now (her husband also works at Microsoft and has a VERY well paying position, they have a new construction million dollar house, very easy to get pregnant, very healthy, happy and smart little boy. She doesn't have anything to complain about as I can see from an outsider looking in, but I know that often the people that appear to 'have it all' can be screaming the loudest inside. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I would guess that she is genuinely unhappy for a reason that no one knows... possibly not even her. The problem with broken people that do not try and improve themselves or even acknowledge that they need to is that they are left constantly trying to fill a void (the broken part if you will) with anything they can think of to feel better about themselves/their life.
> 
> On another note... I'm not going to be able to respond to your message tonight. I am so sorry but I so tired. :sleep: Forgive me please??Click to expand...

All very true. I guess I will just keep offering for the off chance she accepts because she's at her wits end. :hugs:

And you don't need to worry about responding to my message - I just needed someone to talk to you and you were my perfect someone :hugs: I've cooled off about it, now. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Pot pic luna !!!!! pot pic
> 
> If I could crop out all my fat, I would... but alas there wouldn't be anything to see if I did that! :haha:
> 
> I'll think on it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Luna !!!! im sure you look lovely....to be honest when I get DH to take a pic ....I need about 10 to actually feel happy with one !!!! :haha:Click to expand...

me too crunchie!!!!but today i have taken my own before dressing !!(im not naked by the way lol!!!)



LunaLady said:


> Okay girls... you've got me convinced that I won't have tomatoes thrown at me for being the chunkster that I am.... Here goes!
> 
> The first picture is taken at 9 weeks, and I hadn't grown any at that point. That is pretty much a 'before' photo. I always have that little "poochiness" there... :blush:
> 
> The second picture was taken yesterday at 15w2d. So six weeks difference.
> 
> And yay for stretch marks... I've had those since before pregnancy. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror and unmade bed! :blush:
> 
> And sorry about the :holly: !!!

luna-lovely progression there and so excited for your app tomorrow :happydance:and stretch marks ummm where girl??!!:hugs:



Crunchie said:


> here you are luna - 21+5
> 
> please note sexy pj bottoms that belong to DH :haha:

crunch- love the jammy's:haha:and also you have started to sprout out a little now hey lovely!!! nice bebe bumpty:thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> heres a 10 week difference one at 15 weeks and second 25 weeks :)

wow April you have re-popped gorgeous:cloud9:



Mollykins said:


> Short progression pics... just to be part of the cool crowd. :winkwink:
> 
> So... 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, and 23 weeks.
> 
> I just noticed that I'm wearing the same thing in 8 weeks and 16 weeks. :haha: :blush:

molly- firstly sorry to hear about the DD issue what a little poofuck:growlmad:

and your progressing bump is just bumptyliscious:happydance:




Mollykins said:


> Luna- Miss Alice... a recent pic, as requested. :thumbup:


ohhh ohh and miss alice looks the spit of my charlie i will post pic soon as!!!



Crunchie said:


> thought I would post some pics whilst I can still reach the keys over my boobs......
> 
> Crumble snoozing, the real Crunchie hiding and my new patio

and your cat's are totally adorable crunch:thumbup::cloud9:

well good morning all on a late shift 10-6 so on my marathon catch up

lot's of app's this week hey girls luna & molly tomorrow me on fri!!!

im currently trying to persude OH that i need a 4D scan but they are £120:wacko:
sorry i aint on much in evening im ust so tired been run ragged at work by 2 year olds then start again when home makes me :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

Here he is !!!!



20w +1d











25w +3d









today 28w +3d


----------



## mummyApril

Today is goin to be a bad day :( OH being a pig! I'm fed up with not mattering! Anyway I came on quickly because under my arm where my bra strap would go round its been really painful like a sharp stabbing bruised pain, would this be because of underwire bras or something else? Its not near my armpit but lower down sorry for the moan, fed up of crying x


----------



## mummyApril

Ahhh I love your bump Hayley! Such a cute little nate :) x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

It's Wednesday and as such we're almost half way through the week :yipee:

Working from home again today AND tomorrow but on the road on Friday :wacko: 

Need to work hard today so I will probably be back on around lunch time or so :thumbup:

Happy Wednesday everyone :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> When I went into her room this morning and saw her trampolining on her mattress and giggling with that ridiculous hair I needed a pic for her Granny and Grandad and DH, and you guys of course:haha: She looks like a parakeet:haha:

omg Hollymonkeyparakeet is just so scrummy i want to eat her up:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

aww april i am totally on your wave length i feel like this at the moment too boo hoo for us stoopid men !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?
> 
> Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:
> 
> Some people like to be the victim... if you give her a way out then she won't be a victim anymore and will therefore have no more reason to have people feel bad for her. Martyr is a word that comes to mind.
> 
> Another possibility is that she doesn't trust anyone with her baby but still wants to get out. :shrug: Hard to say.Click to expand...
> 
> True, true. I think you might be right about wanting to be the victim. She has a regular baby sitter, so I can infer from that that she's fine with others watching her baby. But, she grew up in foster care for most of her teens, so I can see where she would still want to play the victim - even though her life is very good now (her husband also works at Microsoft and has a VERY well paying position, they have a new construction million dollar house, very easy to get pregnant, very healthy, happy and smart little boy. She doesn't have anything to complain about as I can see from an outsider looking in, but I know that often the people that appear to 'have it all' can be screaming the loudest inside. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep Luna...I think maybe this is the truth of the matter. She wants some attention, and if she doesn't have this reason to demand that attention, what else will there be to complain about? I know I complain about things the same as everyone does from time to time, but once I've got it out, I tend to then get on with it. It sounds to me like she's continuing to beat the same drum over and over despite very kindly being given an offer of help by you (and for all you know other people too) on more than one occasion - the only way I can make sense of it is to say it's about attention :shrug: Could be completely wrong of course.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning :flow: went to sleep at about 6am got up at 8am :wacko: I am so glad I cam function on barely no sleep! 

April - Sorry OH is being an arse, tell him to get a grip and that he will soon have some responsibility!


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley...beautiful bump progress you got there :cloud9: You look fa-buh-less!!! :hugs: Sorry work is running you ragged..just keep focussing on your finish date..that's what's keeping me sane (just :winkwink:)

I hope you're doing ok lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Today is goin to be a bad day :( OH being a pig! I'm fed up with not mattering! Anyway I came on quickly because under my arm where my bra strap would go round its been really painful like a sharp stabbing bruised pain, would this be because of underwire bras or something else? Its not near my armpit but lower down sorry for the moan, fed up of crying x

Oh no...deep breaths, count to ten and remember everything seems worse to us hormonal preggos who've hardly slept, are uncomfortable and feel a bit the worse for wear. At least that's the category I'm in just now :wacko: 

It'll all be ok...just keep the lines of communication open with OH and one day, he'll get it. Sometimes it just takes a while to penetrate their thick skulls :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Morning :flow: went to sleep at about 6am got up at 8am :wacko: I am so glad I cam function on barely no sleep!
> 
> April - Sorry OH is being an arse, tell him to get a grip and that he will soon have some responsibility!

Morning Ginge :hi:

I am impressed with your ability to be awake with no sleep! Right now, I'd kill to be back in bed but have to work :( I tossed and turned from 2.15am. I actually feel like I have a hangover :wacko:

Anyway..what you up to today? :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning ladies

I'm off to vote. I will be SO happy when these elections are done. People say and do such stupid things around election time :nope: Really! I don't care who you vote for, but vote. And then don't complain about who wins. And leave other people's views alone.

*steps off soap box*

No sleep last night. I stupidly took the good painkillers before bed forgetting that they stop me going into proper rem sleep. Ready for bed now :sleep: Instead, I shall do my civic duty, and then pop in to work for some cappuccino :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Trin...

Me and you both feeling rubbish today :(

Politics for me is a bit of a non starter. I don't rush to vote, which is an action I know many will hold in contempt but to me, politicians are all the same - a bunch of Shylocks who will say whatever they need to to get in power, then ultimately go back on the things they said because they were just not feasible. That said, I never complain about who's in power either...why bother when they are all the same anyway? 

Here's to a better day today and a good night's sleep tonight :thumbup:

Enjoy your cappuccino :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Just popping on to make you all very jealous.\\:D/ So what do I need to pack apart from the yummy picnic? hmmm:-k ;bikini, Holly's UV suit and hat, flip flops, a towel, a blanket for monging on in case all the sun loungers are taken, mummy's toys (book, ipod, knitting) Holly's toys (plastic boars, books, and of course Monkey) sunglasses, suncream, cash to buy drinks and ice lollies...:icecream:

Yep, you got it, we're off to the swimming pool today since the weather is gorge:cloud9: The outdoor section is open now it's summer:thumbup: Holly will love it, and mummy certainly will:haha:

The idea just came to me:dance:

hee hee catch you later girls :bunny:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry you had bad nights *Trin* and *Kit*:hugs: Not long now Kit though until you get to sleep without a melon in you:thumbup: You won't get so much sleep with LO but what you do get will be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Just before my waters broke I had a really weird sensation of being all light and not pregnant, it's a nice feeling after the final drag, where it really does drag a bit!!:wacko: 

I slept well but had really scary dreams about being on the beach in the most crashing thunder storms:shrug:

LO's just fallen asleep so we'll go after lunch to the pool now....Actually a good thing she sleeps now since she won't with all the fun later:haha: She'll be running around collecting pine cones all afternoon, there are lots of pine trees by the pool that we sit in the shade of.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Today is goin to be a bad day :( OH being a pig! I'm fed up with not mattering! Anyway I came on quickly because under my arm where my bra strap would go round its been really painful like a sharp stabbing bruised pain, would this be because of underwire bras or something else? Its not near my armpit but lower down sorry for the moan, fed up of crying x

Oh lovely try and do something to make you feel happy and forget OH for a bit? A swim for example with the girls after school?! (I know I'm a bit swimming obsessed but water is so therapeutic:cloud9:) As for the boob pain I don't know, maybe it's just a little muscle ache?:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Here he is !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 20w +1d
> 
> 
> View attachment 207786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25w +3d
> 
> 
> View attachment 207788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today 28w +3d
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207793


Cool! You turned to your tattoo side!:happydance: Splendiferous bumpoid there Hayley:cloud9: It looks like a Nate:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey *Luna* I really feel like getting my hair cut at the moment- but I worry I'll regret not being able to tie it back since that's what I have to do all the time:wacko: It's just mushy shoulder length at the mo. I could have it really short like I did once before- it was nice and people said it really suited me BUT if I was having a 'bad face day' or didn't put on a bit of makeup I sometimes felt a bit boyish:shrug: Mind you it was really low maintenance!:thumbup:

As for your friend, well the British 'no nonsense' side of me says she seems a bit ungrateful?:shrug: But then I was brought up in the 'pull your socks up-grass isn't greener-kick up the backside-chin up-it's not all bad' school of pedagogy by my parents so maybe I'm not very sympathetic to 'people who have it all but are still not happy with their lot' :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

POWER POSTER PANTS...........https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/superman-239.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look what da Munkie's got...
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:

*I've got turtle mail!!!!!*

..and it's Jaynieturtle mail too :smug:

Pics to follow........ :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Look what da Munkie's got...

:trouble:

Step away you scoundrel :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Looooook!!!! I've got my bebe's first squishy book and it's courtesy of none other than the lovely Jaynie :cloud9: It's a book made of material with sea creatures inside :happydance: and SEE who's on the front???? 




This is my favourite page inside 'cos I LOVE dem sharks! (cover your eyes addie :winkwink:) I seriously cannot wait to do the voices for each of my new ocean dwelling friends - bet you've never known a Scottish shark eh?




AND Jaynie sent me a fantastic card that made me snort! :haha: So funny and lovely and such a thoughtful message inside too :flower:




Jay, you are a wee star like no other :hugs: I nuv you and my turtle gift. Thank you so much :kiss: I know just the place to put this on display too!! 

:wohoo:...you just made my day so much better my lovely :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Aww kit that's bootiful !! 

Lovely choice jaynie ,I need to get more mail to send!!

I'm feeling terribly huge today and very preggo for like the first time !


----------



## Sarachka

hey lovers. such lovely bumps!

I'm off work sick today, I had a little nervous break down last night and I called a doctor for an appointment but they're full :-(

HOLLY holy shit do I wish I had your life.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> hey lovers. such lovely bumps!
> 
> I'm off work sick today, I had a little nervous break down last night and I called a doctor for an appointment but they're full :-(
> 
> HOLLY holy shit do I wish I had your life.

You ok Sarachka? Has this been caused by OH misbehaving again?

Really hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Aww kit that's bootiful !!
> 
> Lovely choice jaynie ,I need to get more mail to send!!
> 
> I'm feeling terribly huge today and very preggo for like the first time !

Aww Hayley - welcome to my gang...we can call ourselves "The Bloated ones" :winkwink: That's how I feel anyway :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

hey kit, no i'm not really ok. i mean right this very second I am, and OH is fine with me, but generally no, I'm losing my mind. I need something from the doctor and I can;t get it so i'm on a hunt for the strongest analgesics I can get OTC right now


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- Gorge Nate bump :cloud9: Coming along nicely my dear. :hugs:

April- I am so sorry your OH is being a pig and I'm sorry you have a pain. Unfortunately, I have no idea what that pain could be from. :shrug: Perhaps your bra is to blame... if you sleep in it?? 

Trin- I'm sorry you didn't get some proper sleep last night. :hugs: I hope your day goes easy and maybe you can get a nap?? 

Kit- I'm sorry you are "hungover", I know that feeling. It's poofucky. I was asleep by 11pm and up by 5am... with the comfortable and ALWAYS restful sleep of the pregnant (imagine heavy sarcasm :winkwink:)

Trin and Kit- Re: voting... In most cases, I just pick the lesser of the two evils. I am a pretty solid Centrist so it can be difficult for me to agree with any one political officials' ideals... which most often change once they attain office. :shrug: 

Holly- You have a lovely day planned... so jealous! I expect pictures! :flower:

Jaynie- Fab gift (once again!)... you did wonderfully. :thumbup:

Sarachka- I am so sorry things are not going well for you. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> Here he is !!!!
> 
> 20w +1d
> 
> View attachment 207786
> 
> 
> 25w +3d
> 
> View attachment 207788
> 
> 
> today 28w +3d
> 
> View attachment 207792
> 
> 
> View attachment 207793

SOOOOO cute!!! Looking good! Very pretty tat, too! :)



mummyApril said:


> Today is goin to be a bad day :( OH being a pig! I'm fed up with not mattering! Anyway I came on quickly because under my arm where my bra strap would go round its been really painful like a sharp stabbing bruised pain, would this be because of underwire bras or something else? Its not near my armpit but lower down sorry for the moan, fed up of crying x

Poor April :hugs: I'm sorry your OH is being mean to you! Maybe you should ask him to leave you alone for a few days? Absence makes the heart grow fonder? I don't know, really - just throwing something out there. I hope he shapes up before or when baby comes!
And maybe you should have your GP check out the bump? You've got lymph nodes in the area. And just in case it is lymph nodes, don't squeeze it!!!! :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think I've told you guys this story a hundred times, but in 2008 I played Doula to a massage school friend when she had her baby boy. She doesn't have any family out here (other than her husband, but no other relatives), so I've always offered to her that I'm there for her whenever she needs help. I offered to bring over some home-made frozen dinners for their first few weeks home with the new baby. She said no, that's fine. When she posted on Facebook how sleep deprived she was in the first few months and generally super complaining about it, I offered to come over and watch her baby while she took a nap or took a bath or whatever. When she felt like she was 'losing her sense of self' when the baby was about a year old, I offered to come over and watch the baby while she could just watch TV or read or do something relaxing without having to worry. When she complained yet again on Facebook how she never gets to go clothes shopping anymore, I again offered to come watch the baby so she could do that. And today she posted that she really misses doing her own thing, that for the last two years she's had to give all her attention to the baby. I offered again to come and watch him this week so she could get out and do something by herself. To all of these things, she says NO. Why complain about something if you don't want any help? I just don't get it. She is one to refuse help because she wants to do it all herself, but still - it's driving me so mad because I would love to come over and watch her little one for a half day or whatever so she can go shopping or to the spa or whatever, and I know she'd like that too - so I don't know where the hold up is?
> 
> Just frustrating and I had to vent. Maybe you girls can shed some light on what I'm clearly missing from this picture :flower:
> 
> Some people like to be the victim... if you give her a way out then she won't be a victim anymore and will therefore have no more reason to have people feel bad for her. Martyr is a word that comes to mind.
> 
> Another possibility is that she doesn't trust anyone with her baby but still wants to get out. :shrug: Hard to say.Click to expand...
> 
> True, true. I think you might be right about wanting to be the victim. She has a regular baby sitter, so I can infer from that that she's fine with others watching her baby. But, she grew up in foster care for most of her teens, so I can see where she would still want to play the victim - even though her life is very good now (her husband also works at Microsoft and has a VERY well paying position, they have a new construction million dollar house, very easy to get pregnant, very healthy, happy and smart little boy. She doesn't have anything to complain about as I can see from an outsider looking in, but I know that often the people that appear to 'have it all' can be screaming the loudest inside. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Luna...I think maybe this is the truth of the matter. She wants some attention, and if she doesn't have this reason to demand that attention, what else will there be to complain about? I know I complain about things the same as everyone does from time to time, but once I've got it out, I tend to then get on with it. It sounds to me like she's continuing to beat the same drum over and over despite very kindly being given an offer of help by you (and for all you know other people too) on more than one occasion - the only way I can make sense of it is to say it's about attention :shrug: Could be completely wrong of course.Click to expand...

She does really like to have all the attention on her. In massage school she was like that - had to have the best grades in the class, had to always have the right answer, had to be favorited by the teachers, etc. I do my fair share of complaining, for sure, but I more often than not take the advice I'm given and try it out or take the help offered to me. :shrug:

I did send her a PM yesterday afternoon, but I still haven't heard back. :shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Just popping on to make you all very jealous.\\:D/ So what do I need to pack apart from the yummy picnic? hmmm:-k ;bikini, Holly's UV suit and hat, flip flops, a towel, a blanket for monging on in case all the sun loungers are taken, mummy's toys (book, ipod, knitting) Holly's toys (plastic boars, books, and of course Monkey) sunglasses, suncream, cash to buy drinks and ice lollies...:icecream:
> 
> Yep, you got it, we're off to the swimming pool today since the weather is gorge:cloud9: The outdoor section is open now it's summer:thumbup: Holly will love it, and mummy certainly will:haha:
> 
> The idea just came to me:dance:
> 
> hee hee catch you later girls :bunny:

I AM jealous!! That sounds LOVELY! I really want to go swimming!!! The hospital down the road has a pool and they do prenatal classes. I really want to do that! Maybe now I can now that I'm in 2nd tri. I'm going to look into that!! :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Hey *Luna* I really feel like getting my hair cut at the moment- but I worry I'll regret not being able to tie it back since that's what I have to do all the time:wacko: It's just mushy shoulder length at the mo. I could have it really short like I did once before- it was nice and people said it really suited me BUT if I was having a 'bad face day' or didn't put on a bit of makeup I sometimes felt a bit boyish:shrug: Mind you it was really low maintenance!:thumbup:
> 
> As for your friend, well the British 'no nonsense' side of me says she seems a bit ungrateful?:shrug: But then I was brought up in the 'pull your socks up-grass isn't greener-kick up the backside-chin up-it's not all bad' school of pedagogy by my parents so maybe I'm not very sympathetic to 'people who have it all but are still not happy with their lot' :nope:

I'm with you - I really like to be able to get my hair back in a pony tail. When my hair was really short (picture I posted yesterday with my funny faced dog) I could JUST get it into a pony. And pig tail ponies worked out better. :haha:
Maybe you could just do an inch or so off? If it's shoulder length now it wouldn't be too short for a pony with just an inch off, no?

And yes - I totally agree she's being ungrateful. And she has like every resource under the sun available to her. Like I said, her husband (who is great, btw - a total saint and treats her like a queen) works at Microsoft and Microsoft provides a day care credit - even when one parent it's working. And lots of paid time off (4 weeks per year - plus all holidays and 2 floating holidays), so it's not like she couldn't ask her husband to stay home one day so she could get out. And they have money coming out of their ears - they could hire a maid to clean and cook and then maybe she wouldn't feel so stretched thin. I don't know - I guess like Molly said, some people like to play the victim and when they aren't any more they get uncomfortable. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi, Lilyrose!!!! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Jaynie - that's a fabulous gift you sent Kit!!! Very cute :)


----------



## LunaLady

I feel like I'm such a thread killer!! :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

I saw a few clicks over from here, but for those of you interested you can click on the tree with a heart or the turtles in my signature to be taken to my blog :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Luna my Lune... you didn't kill the thread. I only had time to post after dropping my OH at work and before I left to drop DD at school, talk with her teacher, go to the store, come home do a quick run through, etc... I'm here. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Aww Luna my Lune... you didn't kill the thread. I only had time to post after dropping my OH at work and before I left to drop DD at school, talk with her teacher, go to the store, come home do a quick run through, etc... I'm here. :thumbup:

What did DD's teacher have to say? Is that boy getting a nice juicy punishment? :devil:


----------



## Mollykins

I read a bit on week 24 (as that's where I'll be tomorrow!) and in that week, the baby will gain a half a pound! :shock: Ickle piggy. :awww: 

Speaking of "ickle" word usage... I went on a bit of rant last night about someone and at the end of it all my OH could say was, "... Did you just say 'bloke'?" :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I feel like I'm such a thread killer!! :cry:

Don't worry I get the same feeling:haha: I come on and everyone runs for cover!!:argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I FORGOT MY FLIP FLOPS!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Luna my Lune... you didn't kill the thread. I only had time to post after dropping my OH at work and before I left to drop DD at school, talk with her teacher, go to the store, come home do a quick run through, etc... I'm here. :thumbup:
> 
> What did DD's teacher have to say? Is that boy getting a nice juicy punishment? :devil:Click to expand...

:haha: I like the use of the devil icon. :thumbup:

She said that the Vice Principal type fellow has identified the boy and plans on talking with him today. :thumbup: :happydance: Tomorrow I have to suck it up and let my baby back on the bus... which means I get to have a talk with the bus driver tomorrow as well. 

I really do not want to take her power away from her (by not allowing her to ride the bus again)... I want her to feel like a strong, empowered person that can handle things (most things) on her own. I think that I haven't said so yet but I am so proud of her for being strong enough (at 5 years old) to stand up to an older boy and say "No". I'm proud that she recognized that it was wrong and proud that she knew she didn't have do anything that made her uncomfortable. 

Did I tell you that when she told us my OH said, "If there is ever a next time and a boy doesn't listen when you say "No" you hit him as hard as you can, do you hear me?" :haha: I love a man's way (or should I say, a Daddy's way) of "fixing" things sometimes. I interjected with a, "Perhaps hitting isn't the best way to handle that? Next time sweets, if he/they/whoever, doesn't listen when you say "No", just start screaming okay? Scream for help, scream "No! Stop it!" as loud as you can... an adult will hear you." She nodded and said, "I can do that." :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm such a thread killer!! :cry:
> 
> Don't worry I get the same feeling:haha: I come on and everyone runs for cover!!:argh:Click to expand...

Pfft! You both are mad. :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow 2 major things in my catch up

*Sarachka* my love, hang on in there, we nuv you :hugs::hug::hugs: 


*Kit* what a lovely lovely turtle gift:wohoo: Thankyou Jaynie:hugs:

And I haven't heard a shark talk with a Scoooortish accent but I have a feeling the swordfish in the film of "The Waterbabies" did? But I last saw said film when I was about 8yrs old so I may be mistaken:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I FORGOT MY FLIP FLOPS!:dohh::dohh::dohh:

:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Soooooooo we are home from a very relaxing and fun afternoon at the pool, I'm tired from reading too much Italian:haha: Hollinka as I predicted wombled around with her pine cones and boars, and there was a *rusty old manhole cover* in the grass so she was :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: over that! We had 2 swims, and cheese and pickle sandwiches,(pickle sponsered by Jaynie:thumbup:) banana, melon, sesame biscuits and apple juice. LO's in bed and I'm going to go and light the barbecue now for potatoes and red/green/yellow peppers with herbs and garlic:munch: Well hungree me.

Oh didn't get many pics because I mainly left my camera in the lockers, water and potential thieves worried me for it's safety:shrug: BUT when I noticed that Holly's UV hat has a turtle on it I went and got my camera for a pic:haha: Will post once barbecue is lit:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I FORGOT MY FLIP FLOPS!:dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes and it was quite pine-needly in the shade:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I FORGOT MY FLIP FLOPS!:dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and it was quite pine-needly in the shade:shrug:Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## Mollykins

I took a half naked/breasticle-covered-by-hand shot of my belly... I'm calling it 24 weeks as I'm nearly there in France. :winkwink: I feel as though the belly looks bigger naked? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.
 



Attached Files:







Girls border.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 3









more border.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Nooowwww who's the thread killer?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> hey kit, no i'm not really ok. i mean right this very second I am, and OH is fine with me, but generally no, I'm losing my mind. I need something from the doctor and I can;t get it so i'm on a hunt for the strongest analgesics I can get OTC right now

:hugs: I'm sorry - wish I knew what to say to help you :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Soooooooo we are home from a very relaxing and fun afternoon at the pool, I'm tired from reading too much Italian:haha: Hollinka as I predicted wombled around with her pine cones and boars, and there was a *rusty old manhole cover* in the grass so she was :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: over that! We had 2 swims, and cheese and pickle sandwiches,(pickle sponsered by Jaynie:thumbup:) banana, melon, sesame biscuits and apple juice. LO's in bed and I'm going to go and light the barbecue now for potatoes and red/green/yellow peppers with herbs and garlic:munch: Well hungree me.
> 
> Oh didn't get many pics because I mainly left my camera in the lockers, water and potential thieves worried me for it's safety:shrug: BUT when I noticed that Holly's UV hat has a turtle on it I went and got my camera for a pic:haha: Will post once barbecue is lit:thumbup:

Ahhhhh, that sounds like yet another delightful day for you and the LO :cloud9: I am definitely jealous as mine was nothing like that - I can barely stay awake :sleep: I hope my maternity leave is even half as nice as the time you spend with Holly :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.

Oooooo, GORGE border...sooooo pretty! 

Are you going to post your almost 24 week V day hand covering breasticle shot for us?? We promise not to perve....well, we will a little over your bump :winkwink:

I will try to get a pot pic posted...I'm absolutely huge (well I think I am)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Nooowwww who's the thread killer?? :winkwink:

Certainly not you! No Ma'am!

I'm so glad action is being taken regarding DD...it can't feel very nice to put her back on that bus but you're right to do it. This boy has caused enough upset thus far!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.
> 
> Oooooo, GORGE border...sooooo pretty!
> 
> Are you going to post your almost 24 week V day hand covering breasticle shot for us?? We promise not to perve....well, we will a little over your bump :winkwink:
> 
> I will try to get a pot pic posted...I'm absolutely huge (well I think I am)Click to expand...

If you don't mind that I am partially naked. :haha: Oh you are right! It is almost V- day!!! :dance: Here you go...
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Nooowwww who's the thread killer?? :winkwink:
> 
> Certainly not you! No Ma'am!
> 
> I'm so glad action is being taken regarding DD...it can't feel very nice to put her back on that bus but you're right to do it. This boy has caused enough upset thus far!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: Of course, if he tries to bully her because "she" got him in trouble I may go completely postal. :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.
> 
> Oooooo, GORGE border...sooooo pretty!
> 
> Are you going to post your almost 24 week V day hand covering breasticle shot for us?? We promise not to perve....well, we will a little over your bump :winkwink:
> 
> I will try to get a pot pic posted...I'm absolutely huge (well I think I am)Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind that I am partially naked. :haha: Oh you are right! It is almost V- day!!! :dance: Here you go...Click to expand...

:awww: You're lovely and so is your baby Leo bump :kiss:

Yours is so much lower than mine :shrug: Do you think mine will drop soon? I feel as if the baby is in my throat sometimes (ok, slight exhaggeration :blush:)


----------



## LunaLady

Lovely bump, Molly!! :dance: Yay for V-Day!!! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.
> 
> Oooooo, GORGE border...sooooo pretty!
> 
> Are you going to post your almost 24 week V day hand covering breasticle shot for us?? We promise not to perve....well, we will a little over your bump :winkwink:
> 
> I will try to get a pot pic posted...I'm absolutely huge (well I think I am)Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind that I am partially naked. :haha: Oh you are right! It is almost V- day!!! :dance: Here you go...Click to expand...
> 
> :awww: You're lovely and so is your baby Leo bump :kiss:
> 
> Yours is so much lower than mine :shrug: Do you think mine will drop soon? I feel as if the baby is in my throat sometimes (ok, slight exhaggeration :blush:)Click to expand...

Thank you. :hugs:

They say that with your first you drop sooner, up to 4 weeks before labour starts. In subsequent pregnancies you may not drop until you are in labour. Which is probably good in my case as babe is so low as it is. :wacko: If he were to "drop", he might just drop right out! I am not used to being so low. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, sounds like a fun and relaxing afternoon!! :dance: It's sunny here but no where near swimming outside weather. I can't wait for that!!!

Looking forward to cute LO pictures! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Bethany, sounds like a fun and relaxing afternoon!! :dance: It's sunny here but no where near swimming outside weather. I can't wait for that!!!
> 
> Looking forward to cute LO pictures! :dance:

Me too Luna..but she'll have to go some to top the parakeet hairdo pics of yesterday :haha: Definitely ones to show her first boyfriend :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, sounds like a fun and relaxing afternoon!! :dance: It's sunny here but no where near swimming outside weather. I can't wait for that!!!
> 
> Looking forward to cute LO pictures! :dance:
> 
> Me too Luna..but she'll have to go some to top the parakeet hairdo pics of yesterday :haha: Definitely ones to show her first boyfriend :haha:Click to expand...

Re: to showing first boyfried: I thought the same! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

LOL! Yes, those are classic 'show the boyfriend' pictures!! :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes the parakeet shot will be shown at her wedding:haha: Alas not many pics, just her UV hat, IT HAS TURTLES ON IT!! Do you see?! Hadn't noticed before! And pine cone fun, and exhausticated baby when we left :sleep: But the best shots would have been in the water:shrug: I'll have to get a waterproof camera....
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









001.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 82.3 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mollykins

I need to get the girls' a bunk bed. :-k 

You know, they shared a room out of necessity once upon a time but when we gave them the option/asked them if wanted their own rooms they said no because they would miss each other and be scared at night. :awww: I know it won't last but it's so sweet as of yet. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Such a sweet little baby. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And these are her boars on the rusty manhole cover she loved so much, and later when they got hungry and went to graze...
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 71.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes the parakeet shot will be shown at her wedding:haha: Alas not many pics, just her UV hat, IT HAS TURTLES ON IT!! Do you see?! Hadn't noticed before! And pine cone fun, and exhausticated baby when we left :sleep: But the best shots would have been in the water:shrug: I'll have to get a waterproof camera....

Beauteous as usual :cloud9: She's so pretty in her turtle hat too.

B..it looks like you've put false eyelashes on Holly in the last shot:haha:..they are just so long and fabulous! Well jel!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I need to get the girls' a bunk bed. :-k
> 
> You know, they shared a room out of necessity once upon a time but when we gave them the option/asked them if wanted their own rooms they said no because they would miss each other and be scared at night. :awww: I know it won't last but it's so sweet as of yet. :hugs:

Hmm, didn't April invest in bunk beds a few months back?? Bunk beds are an adventure I think - especially if you sleep on the top :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need to get the girls' a bunk bed. :-k
> 
> You know, they shared a room out of necessity once upon a time but when we gave them the option/asked them if wanted their own rooms they said no because they would miss each other and be scared at night. :awww: I know it won't last but it's so sweet as of yet. :hugs:
> 
> Hmm, didn't April invest in bunk beds a few months back?? Bunk beds are an adventure I think - especially if you sleep on the top :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh yes... my youngest is quite peeved with me that she won't be getting top spot when we buy them. :haha: 

Oh my... I'm such a naughty mommy... :blush: I just gave my LO some of the cherry cheesecake I made late last night... she hasn't even had lunch yet!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need to get the girls' a bunk bed. :-k
> 
> You know, they shared a room out of necessity once upon a time but when we gave them the option/asked them if wanted their own rooms they said no because they would miss each other and be scared at night. :awww: I know it won't last but it's so sweet as of yet. :hugs:
> 
> Hmm, didn't April invest in bunk beds a few months back?? Bunk beds are an adventure I think - especially if you sleep on the top :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes... my youngest is quite peeved with me that she won't be getting top spot when we buy them. :haha:
> 
> Oh my... I'm such a naughty mommy... :blush: I just gave my LO some of the cherry cheesecake I made late last night... she hasn't even had lunch yet!Click to expand...

:brat: :brat: :brat: cherry cheesecake....send me some over pleeeeeeeeez 
:flower::thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany - such cute pictures from today!! I love her hat! And little play animals like that we my all time favorite toys as a kid! I still have my Puppy In My Pocket collection... :)

And yes - her lashes are SO LONG! Wow!

Molly - I had a bunk bed as a kid (even though I am an only child :haha: ) but I loved it!! It was cool though because it had a twin bed on the top and a double bed on the bottom. I slept on the bottom and my stuffed animals slept on the top :thumbup:

That's cute they still want to share a room :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need to get the girls' a bunk bed. :-k
> 
> You know, they shared a room out of necessity once upon a time but when we gave them the option/asked them if wanted their own rooms they said no because they would miss each other and be scared at night. :awww: I know it won't last but it's so sweet as of yet. :hugs:
> 
> Hmm, didn't April invest in bunk beds a few months back?? Bunk beds are an adventure I think - especially if you sleep on the top :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes... my youngest is quite peeved with me that she won't be getting top spot when we buy them. :haha:
> 
> Oh my... I'm such a naughty mommy... :blush: I just gave my LO some of the cherry cheesecake I made late last night... she hasn't even had lunch yet!Click to expand...
> 
> :brat: :brat: :brat: cherry cheesecake....send me some over pleeeeeeeeez
> :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I think I would eat it all on the way to the post office.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes the parakeet shot will be shown at her wedding:haha: Alas not many pics, just her UV hat, IT HAS TURTLES ON IT!! Do you see?! Hadn't noticed before! And pine cone fun, and exhausticated baby when we left :sleep: But the best shots would have been in the water:shrug: I'll have to get a waterproof camera....
> 
> Beauteous as usual :cloud9: She's so pretty in her turtle hat too.
> 
> B..it looks like you've put false eyelashes on Holly in the last shot:haha:..they are just so long and fabulous! Well jel!Click to expand...

She's had them since birth, long and black! 
They'll only get thicker and darker too, they'll be her boy magnets, since she'll probably have small boobs:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need to get the girls' a bunk bed. :-k
> 
> You know, they shared a room out of necessity once upon a time but when we gave them the option/asked them if wanted their own rooms they said no because they would miss each other and be scared at night. :awww: I know it won't last but it's so sweet as of yet. :hugs:
> 
> Hmm, didn't April invest in bunk beds a few months back?? Bunk beds are an adventure I think - especially if you sleep on the top :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes... my youngest is quite peeved with me that she won't be getting top spot when we buy them. :haha:
> 
> Oh my... I'm such a naughty mommy... :blush: I just gave my LO some of the cherry cheesecake I made late last night... she hasn't even had lunch yet!Click to expand...
> 
> :brat: :brat: :brat: cherry cheesecake....send me some over pleeeeeeeeez
> :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm so not fancying cherry cheesecake, you can have my slice too:haha: Just put lots of onion and garlic and red and green and yellow peppers in a pan with lots of olive oil and salt and pepper and herbes de provence:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need to get the girls' a bunk bed. :-k
> 
> You know, they shared a room out of necessity once upon a time but when we gave them the option/asked them if wanted their own rooms they said no because they would miss each other and be scared at night. :awww: I know it won't last but it's so sweet as of yet. :hugs:
> 
> Hmm, didn't April invest in bunk beds a few months back?? Bunk beds are an adventure I think - especially if you sleep on the top :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes... my youngest is quite peeved with me that she won't be getting top spot when we buy them. :haha:
> 
> Oh my... I'm such a naughty mommy... :blush: I just gave my LO some of the cherry cheesecake I made late last night... she hasn't even had lunch yet!Click to expand...
> 
> :brat: :brat: :brat: cherry cheesecake....send me some over pleeeeeeeeez
> :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so not fancying cherry cheesecake, you can have my slice too:haha: Just put lots of onion and garlic and red and green and yellow peppers in a pan with lots of olive oil and salt and pepper and herbes de provence:cloud9:Click to expand...

Only if I can add some roasted baby potatoes... :munch:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. How's everyones day going???


----------



## LunaLady

Omg, Molly! You're killing me! I absolutely NEED a piece of cheesecake, now. I NEED it. Omg.... where to find cheesecake right now? WHERE? :telephone:

The other thing I'm craving big time is Hawaiian Pizza. I had some last weekend and it's all I can think about, now. :pizza:

That sounds so healthy.... pizza and cake! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Addie!! :wave:

Going well. Except for that I'm now craving cheesecake (THANKS, MOLLY!) and Hawaiian pizza and it's unlikely I'll get any today. WANT WANT WANT cheesecake and pizza! :brat:

Ahem. And how are you, Addie?? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes the parakeet shot will be shown at her wedding:haha: Alas not many pics, just her UV hat, IT HAS TURTLES ON IT!! Do you see?! Hadn't noticed before! And pine cone fun, and exhausticated baby when we left :sleep: But the best shots would have been in the water:shrug: I'll have to get a waterproof camera....
> 
> Beauteous as usual :cloud9: She's so pretty in her turtle hat too.
> 
> B..it looks like you've put false eyelashes on Holly in the last shot:haha:..they are just so long and fabulous! Well jel!Click to expand...
> 
> She's had them since birth, long and black!
> They'll only get thicker and darker too, they'll be her boy magnets, since she'll probably have small boobs:haha:Click to expand...

You never know..she might have both a killer rack AND killer lashes!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need to get the girls' a bunk bed. :-k
> 
> You know, they shared a room out of necessity once upon a time but when we gave them the option/asked them if wanted their own rooms they said no because they would miss each other and be scared at night. :awww: I know it won't last but it's so sweet as of yet. :hugs:
> 
> Hmm, didn't April invest in bunk beds a few months back?? Bunk beds are an adventure I think - especially if you sleep on the top :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes... my youngest is quite peeved with me that she won't be getting top spot when we buy them. :haha:
> 
> Oh my... I'm such a naughty mommy... :blush: I just gave my LO some of the cherry cheesecake I made late last night... she hasn't even had lunch yet!Click to expand...

I'm a naughty mummy too, I do things like that. Not usually cheescake but biscuits and bread. But it doesn't put her off her meals and she's way down on the ickle side of the weight curve so I don't see the harm. I began as such a bio, strict mummy and now I'm like, yeah, whatever:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello addie - how are you m'love? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes the parakeet shot will be shown at her wedding:haha: Alas not many pics, just her UV hat, IT HAS TURTLES ON IT!! Do you see?! Hadn't noticed before! And pine cone fun, and exhausticated baby when we left :sleep: But the best shots would have been in the water:shrug: I'll have to get a waterproof camera....
> 
> Beauteous as usual :cloud9: She's so pretty in her turtle hat too.
> 
> B..it looks like you've put false eyelashes on Holly in the last shot:haha:..they are just so long and fabulous! Well jel!Click to expand...
> 
> She's had them since birth, long and black!
> They'll only get thicker and darker too, they'll be her boy magnets, since she'll probably have small boobs:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You never know..she might have both a killer rack AND killer lashes!!Click to expand...

To be honest, all I hope she has is no problem falling pregnant the day she wants to:haha: I want her to say "hmmm, let's try for a baby" clicks her fingers and hey presto! She sees lines!! And no MC's and no GD:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes the parakeet shot will be shown at her wedding:haha: Alas not many pics, just her UV hat, IT HAS TURTLES ON IT!! Do you see?! Hadn't noticed before! And pine cone fun, and exhausticated baby when we left :sleep: But the best shots would have been in the water:shrug: I'll have to get a waterproof camera....
> 
> Beauteous as usual :cloud9: She's so pretty in her turtle hat too.
> 
> B..it looks like you've put false eyelashes on Holly in the last shot:haha:..they are just so long and fabulous! Well jel!Click to expand...
> 
> She's had them since birth, long and black!
> They'll only get thicker and darker too, they'll be her boy magnets, since she'll probably have small boobs:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You never know..she might have both a killer rack AND killer lashes!!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, all I hope she has is no problem falling pregnant the day she wants to:haha: I want her to say "hmmm, let's try for a baby" click her fingers and hey presto! She sees lines!! And no MC's and no GD:haha:Click to expand...

I hope so too :hugs: That and to be healthy and most of all happy :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMGolly I'm being slow in catching up! Molly lovely bump pic!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.

:wohoo: That looks loverrrrrrrrly Molly!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Omg, Molly! You're killing me! I absolutely NEED a piece of cheesecake, now. I NEED it. Omg.... where to find cheesecake right now? WHERE? :telephone:
> 
> The other thing I'm craving big time is Hawaiian Pizza. I had some last weekend and it's all I can think about, now. :pizza:
> 
> That sounds so healthy.... pizza and cake! :haha:

Mmm... I love pineapple on pepperoni. :munch: You know... The Cheesecake Factory has a curb side to go thing... you can order it and have Mr. Dishy pick it up. You will hate me for this but go onto their website and just LOOK. *drool*


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Addie! :wave: How are you sweets?

Holly- Thanks for the bump pic comments. He is sitting so LOWWWW... as I said to Kit, if/when he drops, he's liable to drop right out. :haha: 
I also hope little Miss has an easier time conceiving than most of us turtles... with no gestational plagues!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit m'love... how much longer are you going to keep Percival waiting? I know it's a titch early but can't you make an exception?? Poor Percy... he sounds so very blue...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit m'love... how much longer are you going to keep Percival waiting? I know it's a titch early but can't you make an exception?? Poor Percy... he sounds so very blue...

I know, but I'm afraid to go to bed too early for fear that I'll wake up in the wee small hours again...although I could easily sleep RIGHT NOW! Not even had dinner yet though :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Omg, Molly! You're killing me! I absolutely NEED a piece of cheesecake, now. I NEED it. Omg.... where to find cheesecake right now? WHERE? :telephone:
> 
> The other thing I'm craving big time is Hawaiian Pizza. I had some last weekend and it's all I can think about, now. :pizza:
> 
> That sounds so healthy.... pizza and cake! :haha:
> 
> Mmm... I love pineapple on pepperoni. :munch: You know... The Cheesecake Factory has a curb side to go thing... you can order it and have Mr. Dishy pick it up. You will hate me for this but go onto their website and just LOOK. *drool*Click to expand...

Oh, there's a Cheesecake factory like ten minutes away from me....!! Ahh! 

Mr. Dishy, I'm sure, would NOT consent to getting me cheesecake, LOL! He's as interested in nutrition as I am, but he doesn't have my sugar tooth weakness!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit m'love... how much longer are you going to keep Percival waiting? I know it's a titch early but can't you make an exception?? Poor Percy... he sounds so very blue...
> 
> I know, but I'm afraid to go to bed too early for fear that I'll wake up in the wee small hours again...although I could easily sleep RIGHT NOW! Not even had dinner yet though :wacko:Click to expand...

I know that fear! I have it nearly every night myself. :nope: Poor you. :hugs: Not long yet though... 47 days...


----------



## LunaLady

I just saw that we're the largest group (as far as replies goes) in the TTC discussion groups!! I feel so cyber cool, now! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Omg, Molly! You're killing me! I absolutely NEED a piece of cheesecake, now. I NEED it. Omg.... where to find cheesecake right now? WHERE? :telephone:
> 
> The other thing I'm craving big time is Hawaiian Pizza. I had some last weekend and it's all I can think about, now. :pizza:
> 
> That sounds so healthy.... pizza and cake! :haha:
> 
> Mmm... I love pineapple on pepperoni. :munch: You know... The Cheesecake Factory has a curb side to go thing... you can order it and have Mr. Dishy pick it up. You will hate me for this but go onto their website and just LOOK. *drool*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, there's a Cheesecake factory like ten minutes away from me....!! Ahh!
> 
> Mr. Dishy, I'm sure, would NOT consent to getting me cheesecake, LOL! He's as interested in nutrition as I am, but he doesn't have my sugar tooth weakness!Click to expand...

*scoff* There will be no depriving the pregnant woman. [-( Besides... everything in moderation right?? You can get just ONE slice... it's not likely to kill you. Hmmm... :-k Perhaps compromise by saying you will cook AND eat a super healthy dinner tonight to make up for it. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit m'love... how much longer are you going to keep Percival waiting? I know it's a titch early but can't you make an exception?? Poor Percy... he sounds so very blue...
> 
> I know, but I'm afraid to go to bed too early for fear that I'll wake up in the wee small hours again...although I could easily sleep RIGHT NOW! Not even had dinner yet though :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that fear! I have it nearly every night myself. :nope: Poor you. :hugs: Not long yet though... 47 days...Click to expand...

TICK TOCK!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I just saw that we're the largest group (as far as replies goes) in the TTC discussion groups!! I feel so cyber cool, now! :haha:

I know Luna! I've spotted that too and feel very :smug: when I see how much bigger our thread is!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just saw that we're the largest group (as far as replies goes) in the TTC discussion groups!! I feel so cyber cool, now! :haha:
> 
> I know Luna! I've spotted that too and feel very :smug: when I see how much bigger our thread is!!!Click to expand...

Well chuffed!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: Lookey what I found! 

https://www.effingpot.com/slang.shtml


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Omg, Molly! You're killing me! I absolutely NEED a piece of cheesecake, now. I NEED it. Omg.... where to find cheesecake right now? WHERE? :telephone:
> 
> The other thing I'm craving big time is Hawaiian Pizza. I had some last weekend and it's all I can think about, now. :pizza:
> 
> That sounds so healthy.... pizza and cake! :haha:
> 
> Mmm... I love pineapple on pepperoni. :munch: You know... The Cheesecake Factory has a curb side to go thing... you can order it and have Mr. Dishy pick it up. You will hate me for this but go onto their website and just LOOK. *drool*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, there's a Cheesecake factory like ten minutes away from me....!! Ahh!
> 
> Mr. Dishy, I'm sure, would NOT consent to getting me cheesecake, LOL! He's as interested in nutrition as I am, but he doesn't have my sugar tooth weakness!Click to expand...
> 
> *scoff* There will be no depriving the pregnant woman. [-( Besides... everything in moderation right?? You can get just ONE slice... it's not likely to kill you. Hmmm... :-k Perhaps compromise by saying you will cook AND eat a super healthy dinner tonight to make up for it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes. And I just did - I had a salad for lunch instead of driving up to Safeway to get a cheesecake and a Papa Murphy's pizza... :awww:

And we are having a super healthy dinner of pork andouille, baby bok choy and sweet potato fries. :thumbup:

Maybe I can sneak up to Safeway for a slice of cheesecake after my hair is dry.... :ninja:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG you know what's good for a depressed loser like me?!

My envelope template arriving! Yes, ladies, I can now MAKE MY OWN ENVELOPES. I Mean seriously, WHAT could be more EXCITING than that?!?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> OMG you know what's good for a depressed loser like me?!
> 
> My envelope template arriving! Yes, ladies, I can now MAKE MY OWN ENVELOPES. I Mean seriously, WHAT could be more EXCITING than that?!?

You are not a loser! Be nice to you! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: Lookey what I found!
> 
> https://www.effingpot.com/slang.shtml

Thank you! Quite useful :thumbup:

I've bookmarked it for future reference.... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> OMG you know what's good for a depressed loser like me?!
> 
> My envelope template arriving! Yes, ladies, I can now MAKE MY OWN ENVELOPES. I Mean seriously, WHAT could be more EXCITING than that?!?

Sarachka, don't be so hard on yourself!! :hugs:

And that IS exciting!! I would be excited! It's like getting a new crochet hook or yarn or a sewing pattern or fabric. Can't you just not wait to play with it??? I get really excited about stuff like that :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG you know what's good for a depressed loser like me?!
> 
> My envelope template arriving! Yes, ladies, I can now MAKE MY OWN ENVELOPES. I Mean seriously, WHAT could be more EXCITING than that?!?
> 
> Sarachka, don't be so hard on yourself!! :hugs:
> 
> And that IS exciting!! I would be excited! It's like getting a new crochet hook or yarn or a sewing pattern or fabric. Can't you just not wait to play with it??? I get really excited about stuff like that :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've already made 3 envelopes!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm off to fetch DD from school... I probably won't be back on before you all (UK/FR girls) are in bed so... :hugs: Sleep well. :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG you know what's good for a depressed loser like me?!
> 
> My envelope template arriving! Yes, ladies, I can now MAKE MY OWN ENVELOPES. I Mean seriously, WHAT could be more EXCITING than that?!?
> 
> Sarachka, don't be so hard on yourself!! :hugs:
> 
> And that IS exciting!! I would be excited! It's like getting a new crochet hook or yarn or a sewing pattern or fabric. Can't you just not wait to play with it??? I get really excited about stuff like that :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I've already made 3 envelopes!!!Click to expand...

Cool! Now your cards will be even more beautiful!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OMG you know what's good for a depressed loser like me?!
> 
> My envelope template arriving! Yes, ladies, I can now MAKE MY OWN ENVELOPES. I Mean seriously, WHAT could be more EXCITING than that?!?

What's good for you is to stop calling yourself a loser and remember what a truly remarkable individual you are who has more compassion in her little finger than most people see in a lifetime. K? 

Oh, and yay for the new toy! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG you know what's good for a depressed loser like me?!
> 
> My envelope template arriving! Yes, ladies, I can now MAKE MY OWN ENVELOPES. I Mean seriously, WHAT could be more EXCITING than that?!?
> 
> What's good for you is to stop calling yourself a loser and remember what a truly remarkable individual you are who has more compassion in her little finger than most people see in a lifetime. K?
> 
> Oh, and yay for the new toy! :thumbup:Click to expand...


oooohhh I've been TOLD!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: Lookey what I found!
> 
> https://www.effingpot.com/slang.shtml

:haha: Seems like you're pretty well up on the lingo, in fact I'm well chuffed with your progress :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG you know what's good for a depressed loser like me?!
> 
> My envelope template arriving! Yes, ladies, I can now MAKE MY OWN ENVELOPES. I Mean seriously, WHAT could be more EXCITING than that?!?
> 
> What's good for you is to stop calling yourself a loser and remember what a truly remarkable individual you are who has more compassion in her little finger than most people see in a lifetime. K?
> 
> Oh, and yay for the new toy! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oooohhh I've been TOLD!Click to expand...

You have indeed...I only hope you're listening!!


----------



## kit_cat

You can all speak again if you like....I wasn't really telling Sarachka off :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

:-=

OH is upstairs putting my nursing chair together :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

lol. I'm just settling in to watching Teen MOm 2!


----------



## HollyMonkey

ARE YOU READY FOR MY NEWS? (and no it's not another flop of a BFP:haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can barely type for excitement:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

Yes holly!


----------



## kit_cat

Come on.......I'm on the edge of my seat......:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Princess HollyMonkey and her doting mother Bethany will be alighting on British soil next Wednesday:happydance:And will be staying 2 weeks in Her Majesty's Realm:happydance: And hope to meet Turtles in da Flesh!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Princess HollyMonkey and her doting mother Bethany will be alighting on British soil next Wednesday:happydance:And will be staying 2 weeks in Her Majesty's Realm:happydance: And hope to meet Turtles in da Flesh!:happydance:

*rushes off the get diary*


----------



## Sarachka

ooooh YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! We HAVE HAVE HAVE to do a meet up!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG how am I going to sleep tonight? My mum is sooooo excited too! I can see her in my mind's eye, setting up the travel cot and rushing off to 24hr Tesco's to buy poo wipes and Extra Mature Cheddar to LO's tastes:dance::dance::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> ooooh YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! We HAVE HAVE HAVE to do a meet up!!!

I refuse to leave England without meeting at least one of you:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko: what day....still functioning on those 2 hours sleep! and boy! what a day!

Set off this morning to go print pony party invites, got waved over by a friend of my stepmums to go look at a mare whose eye was bleeding and she was looking rather ill and had to be rushed to the vet....who after rather Euck! investigations had blood drawn and fluids put directly into her stomach (gruesome but vital) and vets said outlook not good but if she is able to stand in the morning then she may be ok :cry:

Then had to print off invites and go do house checks for Fantasy Pony Parties!  to make sure the gardens/area were suitable for number/size of pony required and to take a deposit. Now i'm home and doing health and safety do's and don't's for the children before doing a disclaimer that has to be signed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :wacko: what day....still functioning on those 2 hours sleep! and boy! what a day!
> 
> Set off this morning to go print pony party invites, got waved over by a friend of my stepmums to go look at a mare whose eye was bleeding and she was looking rather ill and had to be rushed to the vet....who after rather Euck! investigations had blood drawn and fluids put directly into her stomach (gruesome but vital) and vets said outlook not good but if she is able to stand in the morning then she may be ok :cry:
> 
> Then had to print off invites and go do house checks for Fantasy Pony Parties!  to make sure the gardens/area were suitable for number/size of pony required and to take a deposit. Now i'm home and doing health and safety do's and don't's for the children before doing a disclaimer that has to be signed!

Oh dear for the mare who may or may not stand in the morning:wacko: I hope she's ok.:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed to get all excited about my trip\\:D/ Kit I think you should rest and I could come to you?:flower: I don't mean to invite myself but so as not to aggravate your cankles. Me mam and me could do a day trip...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG how am I going to sleep tonight? My mum is sooooo excited too! I can see her in my mind's eye, setting up the travel cot and rushing off to 24hr Tesco's to buy poo wipes and Extra Mature Cheddar to LO's tastes:dance::dance::wohoo:

Awww, I bet she's excited big time! I am! So, what's your plans, or have you not got that far yet?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed to get all excited about my trip\\:D/ Kit I think you should rest and I could come to you?:flower: I don't mean to invite myself but so as not to aggravate your cankles. Me mam and me could do a day trip...

Well of course you are mostest welcome but I'd hate for you to be running around just to suit me. If others are able to meet up then maybe establish somewhere central for all?? Just an idea but of course I'd love to have you Holly and mum over to MK :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :wacko: what day....still functioning on those 2 hours sleep! and boy! what a day!
> 
> Set off this morning to go print pony party invites, got waved over by a friend of my stepmums to go look at a mare whose eye was bleeding and she was looking rather ill and had to be rushed to the vet....who after rather Euck! investigations had blood drawn and fluids put directly into her stomach (gruesome but vital) and vets said outlook not good but if she is able to stand in the morning then she may be ok :cry:
> 
> Then had to print off invites and go do house checks for Fantasy Pony Parties!  to make sure the gardens/area were suitable for number/size of pony required and to take a deposit. Now i'm home and doing health and safety do's and don't's for the children before doing a disclaimer that has to be signed!

Poor pony :nope: Ginge, I think you missed your calling as a vet - no?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed to get all excited about my trip\\:D/ Kit I think you should rest and I could come to you?:flower: I don't mean to invite myself but so as not to aggravate your cankles. Me mam and me could do a day trip...
> 
> Well of course you are mostest welcome but I'd hate for you to be running around just to suit me. If others are able to meet up then maybe establish somewhere central for all?? Just an idea but of course I'd love to have you Holly and mum over to MK :cloud9:Click to expand...

We'll get our turtle heads together over the next few days and work out a plan of action that suits all:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.
> 
> Oooooo, GORGE border...sooooo pretty!
> 
> Are you going to post your almost 24 week V day hand covering breasticle shot for us?? We promise not to perve....well, we will a little over your bump :winkwink:
> 
> I will try to get a pot pic posted...I'm absolutely huge (well I think I am)Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind that I am partially naked. :haha: Oh you are right! It is almost V- day!!! :dance: Here you go...Click to expand...

Lovely bump molls and happy nearly v day!!

I'm so very tired tonight ladies thanks for your lovely comments on my very own bump I'm growing most proud of it now !!

Did you post yours kit?

Addie sorry I miSsed you lovely hugs to yoy

Bethany+holly please can me and reece come swimming next time?


----------



## LunaLady

!!!I am well jel!!! :haha:

I wanna meet up in London!! :brat:

Do y'all call it UK or Britain or England? I always say England but I was told that's wrong :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: what day....still functioning on those 2 hours sleep! and boy! what a day!
> 
> Set off this morning to go print pony party invites, got waved over by a friend of my stepmums to go look at a mare whose eye was bleeding and she was looking rather ill and had to be rushed to the vet....who after rather Euck! investigations had blood drawn and fluids put directly into her stomach (gruesome but vital) and vets said outlook not good but if she is able to stand in the morning then she may be ok :cry:
> 
> Then had to print off invites and go do house checks for Fantasy Pony Parties!  to make sure the gardens/area were suitable for number/size of pony required and to take a deposit. Now i'm home and doing health and safety do's and don't's for the children before doing a disclaimer that has to be signed!
> 
> Poor pony :nope: Ginge, I think you missed your calling as a vet - no?Click to expand...

She ain't missed it yet, being a mere whipper snapper:thumbup: I think we've missed our callings as vets though Kit:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

i really hope i get to meet up too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> !!!I am well jel!!! :haha:
> 
> I wanna meet up in London!! :brat:
> 
> Do y'all call it UK or Britain or England? I always say England but I was told that's wrong :shrug:

Ol' Blighty. Or INNNNN-GLaaaaaND if you're watching an International football match:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i really hope i get to meet up too!

You can't escape, being Essex based :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> !!!I am well jel!!! :haha:
> 
> I wanna meet up in London!! :brat:
> 
> Do y'all call it UK or Britain or England? I always say England but I was told that's wrong :shrug:
> 
> Ol' Blighty. Or INNNNN-GLaaaaaND if you're watching an International football match:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ol' Blighty, eh? That's a new one to me!

So if someone asks where you're from, you say "Ol' Blighty!"? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.
> 
> Oooooo, GORGE border...sooooo pretty!
> 
> Are you going to post your almost 24 week V day hand covering breasticle shot for us?? We promise not to perve....well, we will a little over your bump :winkwink:
> 
> I will try to get a pot pic posted...I'm absolutely huge (well I think I am)Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind that I am partially naked. :haha: Oh you are right! It is almost V- day!!! :dance: Here you go...Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely bump molls and happy nearly v day!!
> 
> I'm so very tired tonight ladies thanks for your lovely comments on my very own bump I'm growing most proud of it now !!
> 
> Did you post yours kit?
> 
> Addie sorry I miSsed you lovely hugs to yoy
> 
> Bethany+holly please can me and reece come swimming next time?Click to expand...

Sorry Hayley..I haven't posted my pot pic yet but will do tomorrow along with a pic of the "now with nursing chair" nursery :happydance:

Hope you get some quality sleepytime tonight :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Well, I cannot contain myself anymore. I'm hopping over to the grocery store to get myself cheesecake. I'm keeping my fingers crossed they have just ONE SLICE for me to buy. Otherwise I might eat a whole cake in one sitting and that wouldn't be pretty!!


----------



## mummyApril

iv decided that im going to have a couple of days away from OH i cant bear it anymore i really dont know whats wrong with him! today he would be nice and then talk and treat me like crap! iv cried 3 times today as i feel so hurt, and confused as to what iv done thats so wrong! why do men have to be poofucks and 'change' oh yeah because as soon as responsibility comes along and they are not over 35 they act like spoilt teenage brats! anyway im just going to keep myself to myself and do things for me and the girls, i mean instead of asking for my help with something on the laptop earlier he was like 'are you going to f***ing help me?' and i said when you get some manners and respect then yeah! and he turned around and said 'forget it, dont even touch my laptop'! i mean wtf is that about?! immature twat! sorry but i neeeded to vent soo bad and no one to vent to apart from you girls! looks like i have myself in a mess again, im so stupid! i must love too easily! im done with stinking men! (well unless he sorts it out) anyway!
x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i really hope i get to meet up too!
> 
> You can't escape, being Essex based :haha:Click to expand...

wouldnt want to escape :) x


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> !!!I am well jel!!! :haha:
> 
> I wanna meet up in London!! :brat:
> 
> Do y'all call it UK or Britain or England? I always say England but I was told that's wrong :shrug:

Oooo, see when you've got other national identities in on the convo (that's me 'cos I'm Scottish :thumbup:) it becomes more correct to say Britain because England only covers part of the UK. There's also Wales, Ireland and of course Scotland that make up the UK. Hope that makes sense :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> iv decided that im going to have a couple of days away from OH i cant bear it anymore i really dont know whats wrong with him! today he would be nice and then talk and treat me like crap! iv cried 3 times today as i feel so hurt, and confused as to what iv done thats so wrong! why do men have to be poofucks and 'change' oh yeah because as soon as responsibility comes along and they are not over 35 they act like spoilt teenage brats! anyway im just going to keep myself to myself and do things for me and the girls, i mean instead of asking for my help with something on the laptop earlier he was like 'are you going to f***ing help me?' and i said when you get some manners and respect then yeah! and he turned around and said 'forget it, dont even touch my laptop'! i mean wtf is that about?! immature twat! sorry but i neeeded to vent soo bad and no one to vent to apart from you girls! looks like i have myself in a mess again, im so stupid! i must love too easily! im done with stinking men! (well unless he sorts it out) anyway!
> x

Poor April :hugs: Lots of hugs for you!!

I think the time apart will do you both lots of good. You'll get to be a bit more calm and relaxed and not have to be upset and he'll get some time to think about what a douche bag he's being!!

My DH and I broke up for about three weeks after we'd been dating for about a year and I'll say that was the best thing we ever did for our relationship! :thumbup:

I hope everything settles down for you so you can enjoy your pregnancy and be a calm and serene mama. More hugs and kisses :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: what day....still functioning on those 2 hours sleep! and boy! what a day!
> 
> Set off this morning to go print pony party invites, got waved over by a friend of my stepmums to go look at a mare whose eye was bleeding and she was looking rather ill and had to be rushed to the vet....who after rather Euck! investigations had blood drawn and fluids put directly into her stomach (gruesome but vital) and vets said outlook not good but if she is able to stand in the morning then she may be ok :cry:
> 
> Then had to print off invites and go do house checks for Fantasy Pony Parties!  to make sure the gardens/area were suitable for number/size of pony required and to take a deposit. Now i'm home and doing health and safety do's and don't's for the children before doing a disclaimer that has to be signed!
> 
> Poor pony :nope: Ginge, I think you missed your calling as a vet - no?Click to expand...
> 
> She ain't missed it yet, being a mere whipper snapper:thumbup: I think we've missed our callings as vets though Kit:cry:Click to expand...

'Tis true...but I think she'd be torn between wedding planner and vet :shrug: I'm not sure I could be a vet..a sick animal often upsets me more than a sick human :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> !!!I am well jel!!! :haha:
> 
> I wanna meet up in London!! :brat:
> 
> Do y'all call it UK or Britain or England? I always say England but I was told that's wrong :shrug:
> 
> Oooo, see when you've got other national identities in on the convo (that's me 'cos I'm Scottish :thumbup:) it becomes more correct to say Britain because England only covers part of the UK. There's also Wales, Ireland and of course Scotland that make up the UK. Hope that makes sense :shrug:Click to expand...

It does make sense! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv decided that im going to have a couple of days away from OH i cant bear it anymore i really dont know whats wrong with him! today he would be nice and then talk and treat me like crap! iv cried 3 times today as i feel so hurt, and confused as to what iv done thats so wrong! why do men have to be poofucks and 'change' oh yeah because as soon as responsibility comes along and they are not over 35 they act like spoilt teenage brats! anyway im just going to keep myself to myself and do things for me and the girls, i mean instead of asking for my help with something on the laptop earlier he was like 'are you going to f***ing help me?' and i said when you get some manners and respect then yeah! and he turned around and said 'forget it, dont even touch my laptop'! i mean wtf is that about?! immature twat! sorry but i neeeded to vent soo bad and no one to vent to apart from you girls! looks like i have myself in a mess again, im so stupid! i must love too easily! im done with stinking men! (well unless he sorts it out) anyway!
> x
> 
> Poor April :hugs: Lots of hugs for you!!
> 
> I think the time apart will do you both lots of good. You'll get to be a bit more calm and relaxed and not have to be upset and he'll get some time to think about what a douche bag he's being!!
> 
> My DH and I broke up for about three weeks after we'd been dating for about a year and I'll say that was the best thing we ever did for our relationship! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everything settles down for you so you can enjoy your pregnancy and be a calm and serene mama. More hugs and kisses :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

thankyou Luna i never thought wed need to do this we were so good together he obviously doesnt want this anymore, which he did say earlier he didnt :(


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> iv decided that im going to have a couple of days away from OH i cant bear it anymore i really dont know whats wrong with him! today he would be nice and then talk and treat me like crap! iv cried 3 times today as i feel so hurt, and confused as to what iv done thats so wrong! why do men have to be poofucks and 'change' oh yeah because as soon as responsibility comes along and they are not over 35 they act like spoilt teenage brats! anyway im just going to keep myself to myself and do things for me and the girls, i mean instead of asking for my help with something on the laptop earlier he was like 'are you going to f***ing help me?' and i said when you get some manners and respect then yeah! and he turned around and said 'forget it, dont even touch my laptop'! i mean wtf is that about?! immature twat! sorry but i neeeded to vent soo bad and no one to vent to apart from you girls! looks like i have myself in a mess again, im so stupid! i must love too easily! im done with stinking men! (well unless he sorts it out) anyway!
> x

Sorry April...sounds like a bit of space between you two might be exactly the right thing. It will give you both time to think about what you want and need from each other and if you are able to get there without you feeling like this all the time. If you need a bit of a vent, we're here of course...just let it all out m'love :hugs: Everything will work out for the best :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv decided that im going to have a couple of days away from OH i cant bear it anymore i really dont know whats wrong with him! today he would be nice and then talk and treat me like crap! iv cried 3 times today as i feel so hurt, and confused as to what iv done thats so wrong! why do men have to be poofucks and 'change' oh yeah because as soon as responsibility comes along and they are not over 35 they act like spoilt teenage brats! anyway im just going to keep myself to myself and do things for me and the girls, i mean instead of asking for my help with something on the laptop earlier he was like 'are you going to f***ing help me?' and i said when you get some manners and respect then yeah! and he turned around and said 'forget it, dont even touch my laptop'! i mean wtf is that about?! immature twat! sorry but i neeeded to vent soo bad and no one to vent to apart from you girls! looks like i have myself in a mess again, im so stupid! i must love too easily! im done with stinking men! (well unless he sorts it out) anyway!
> x
> 
> Sorry April...sounds like a bit of space between you two might be exactly the right thing. It will give you both time to think about what you want and need from each other and if you are able to get there without you feeling like this all the time. If you need a bit of a vent, we're here of course...just let it all out m'love :hugs: Everything will work out for the best :kiss:Click to expand...

thankyou Kit, i hope youre right x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv decided that im going to have a couple of days away from OH i cant bear it anymore i really dont know whats wrong with him! today he would be nice and then talk and treat me like crap! iv cried 3 times today as i feel so hurt, and confused as to what iv done thats so wrong! why do men have to be poofucks and 'change' oh yeah because as soon as responsibility comes along and they are not over 35 they act like spoilt teenage brats! anyway im just going to keep myself to myself and do things for me and the girls, i mean instead of asking for my help with something on the laptop earlier he was like 'are you going to f***ing help me?' and i said when you get some manners and respect then yeah! and he turned around and said 'forget it, dont even touch my laptop'! i mean wtf is that about?! immature twat! sorry but i neeeded to vent soo bad and no one to vent to apart from you girls! looks like i have myself in a mess again, im so stupid! i must love too easily! im done with stinking men! (well unless he sorts it out) anyway!
> x
> 
> Sorry April...sounds like a bit of space between you two might be exactly the right thing. It will give you both time to think about what you want and need from each other and if you are able to get there without you feeling like this all the time. If you need a bit of a vent, we're here of course...just let it all out m'love :hugs: Everything will work out for the best :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou Kit, i hope youre right xClick to expand...

Hopefully he's getting all his stupid behaviour over and done with now before your little man comes along....I hope it's not the case for him, but sometimes men don't actually get the whole "I'm a parent" thing until baby arrives, then it hits them like a frying pan in the face :shock: This very thing happened to a friend of mine who's partner was a complete idiot right up until the moment the baby was born...then his life changed and he is like a new man - unrecogniseable! Hang in there my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, nighty night all..time for zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's (I hope!) 

Happy rest of days/good night's :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been to bed and am now up again having some sardines:munch: I don't think I had enough dinner:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And a cup of tea. It's the best tea ever, must be something to do with sardines and approaching midnight:haha:

April that's mean of your DH. You're such a good mummy and have a big bump now, you deserve just love and huggles not rudeness. Biggest hugs my love and we'll meet soon:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

night Kitty Cat, I'm off again too soon:thumbup: My goodness tea and sardines is good at midnight, I need potted meat and ginger beer to go with:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here's the girls' border that I finished yesterday, the photos I bought at the garage sale over the weekend are going up tonight! :dance: So excited.
> 
> Oooooo, GORGE border...sooooo pretty!
> 
> Are you going to post your almost 24 week V day hand covering breasticle shot for us?? We promise not to perve....well, we will a little over your bump :winkwink:
> 
> I will try to get a pot pic posted...I'm absolutely huge (well I think I am)Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind that I am partially naked. :haha: Oh you are right! It is almost V- day!!! :dance: Here you go...Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely bump molls and happy nearly v day!!
> 
> I'm so very tired tonight ladies thanks for your lovely comments on my very own bump I'm growing most proud of it now !!
> 
> Did you post yours kit?
> 
> Addie sorry I miSsed you lovely hugs to yoy
> 
> Bethany+holly please can me and reece come swimming next time?Click to expand...

Of course you can!:happydance: Sleep well lovely, see you soon:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no! I think I need to get back to bed before this turns into a power post session:fool: 

I leave you with a poem/song, penned by my own hand...

:serenade:Oh Ying Tong Tiddly Dee
Sardines and Tea
Make me Happeeeeee!!:serenade:


----------



## x-ginge-x

No I wouldn't say I had missed my calling as a vet...but I couldn't do it. Simply because of the spiteful people that have their pets put down because of pathetic reasons....the worst I have heard so far is that they were getting a divorce and he didn't want the dog, he knew she loved it and so he had it put to sleep, not a thing wrong with it :growlmad: Couldn't do that :nope: :nope: :nope: I'd rather be a wedding planner, full of flowers and butterflies and confetti :cloud9: 

Care to look at this address for me? www.fantasyponyparties.co.uk tell me what you think of the site. X


----------



## Mollykins

:)
 



Attached Files:







girls room.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im a fricking orange :wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning y'all !!

Yay for orange x 

I really fancy sardines now .....


----------



## kit_cat

Morning one and all :wave:

It's gloooooorious outside today..so I think it's going to be lunch in the garden with Shrub :thumbup:

It's also appointment day for Molly and Luna :happydance: Luna..I hope you get to find out what you're having and maybe you'd come back and share?:flower: Soooo exciting!!!!!! :yipee:

Ok, where is Jaynie??? I've not even been able to chat with her since receiving my turtle gift :shrug: You hiding lovely?? :argh:

Clare...:wohoo: for your li'l orange!! You still on hols? I thought you were.

Crunchie...how are you lovely? Taking it easy I hope!! 

Molly...the girl's room looks divine! The pics are perfect with the border :cloud9: Well done indeed :thumbup:

Ginge...I'd love to be a wedding planner too...I LOVE all things wedding and have helped organise a few :thumbup:

Happy Thursday everyone! :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv decided that im going to have a couple of days away from OH i cant bear it anymore i really dont know whats wrong with him! today he would be nice and then talk and treat me like crap! iv cried 3 times today as i feel so hurt, and confused as to what iv done thats so wrong! why do men have to be poofucks and 'change' oh yeah because as soon as responsibility comes along and they are not over 35 they act like spoilt teenage brats! anyway im just going to keep myself to myself and do things for me and the girls, i mean instead of asking for my help with something on the laptop earlier he was like 'are you going to f***ing help me?' and i said when you get some manners and respect then yeah! and he turned around and said 'forget it, dont even touch my laptop'! i mean wtf is that about?! immature twat! sorry but i neeeded to vent soo bad and no one to vent to apart from you girls! looks like i have myself in a mess again, im so stupid! i must love too easily! im done with stinking men! (well unless he sorts it out) anyway!
> x
> 
> Sorry April...sounds like a bit of space between you two might be exactly the right thing. It will give you both time to think about what you want and need from each other and if you are able to get there without you feeling like this all the time. If you need a bit of a vent, we're here of course...just let it all out m'love :hugs: Everything will work out for the best :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou Kit, i hope youre right xClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully he's getting all his stupid behaviour over and done with now before your little man comes along....I hope it's not the case for him, but sometimes men don't actually get the whole "I'm a parent" thing until baby arrives, then it hits them like a frying pan in the face :shock: This very thing happened to a friend of mine who's partner was a complete idiot right up until the moment the baby was born...then his life changed and he is like a new man - unrecogniseable! Hang in there my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

or i could hit him in the face with the frying pan? lol i hope this happens im sure it will, i keep telling myself hes just crapping it! x


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: Yes April, sometimes the frying pan in the face technique of communication can be very effective but it won't do much for his face and you do have to keep looking at his face.....might want to re-think that one? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

hope everyone has a lovely day today sun is shining :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :haha: Yes April, sometimes the frying pan in the face technique of communication can be very effective but it won't do much for his face and you do have to keep looking at his face.....might want to re-think that one? :winkwink:

yeah...didnt think of that lol!


----------



## mummyApril

i swear i had some braxton hicks today, as i was walking but they felt very much like mild contractions!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i swear i had some braxton hicks today, as i was walking but they felt very much like mild contractions!

You probably did then - I think that's essentially what they are. I don't think I have really although I can't be sure being a first timer and all. Apparently some women just don't feel them :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i swear i had some braxton hicks today, as i was walking but they felt very much like mild contractions!
> 
> You probably did then - I think that's essentially what they are. I don't think I have really although I can't be sure being a first timer and all. Apparently some women just don't feel them :shrug:Click to expand...

these were like achey almost the same as when AF is here i had to stop a few times and bend over as were very uncomfortable! interesting though as havent had them before x


----------



## kit_cat

Here's an up to date pic of the nursery now with my nursing chair in place and a new addition on the shelf above :happydance:




AND, I did promise an updated pot pic........


----------



## mummyApril

I love your nursery Kit! And that baby bump so perfect and all girl :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

Where is Holly today? Normally have a morning post from her? Everyone is very quiet today me no like! X


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, very quite today - as you said, April. Only two pages for me to read this morning! :shrug:

Kit, your nursery looks fab!! I love the chair, looks very cozy! And your bump looks great! You still look very small to me!! :kiss:

I hope you're having a lovely day today, April, and that mean boy is leaving you alone or at least being nice to you :flower: Otherwise, I might have to come over there and beat him with a frying pan myself!! :ninja:

YAY for my scan today!!! It's at 3:00pm, but I promise I'll post ASAP if I get to know the gender! :)

I'm really excited. I had a migraine yesterday, so I went to bed like at 8pm, and woke up at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep because I was so excited. I did stay in bed, though, and I finally fell back asleep at about 4am until 6am. :haha:

I really hope they're going to be able to tell me what we're having! I'm going to be a bit disappointed if we don't get to know today!


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- Congrats on your orange m'love. Isn't Luna an orange as well? I didn't realize you both were so close. :awww:

Kit- It dawned beautious here as well... mind if the girls and I lunch with you and Shrub? We promise to bring Shrub an apple. :winkwink: Thanks for the compliments on the girls' room. LO broke my OH's good digital camera and then mine broke (screen shattered)... we've not replaced either yet and I think it's time. My pics from my phone are so... blah.

April- I'd guess BH as well. I have to stop and bent over around my tum a bit too when they hit. :nope: Unpleasant little things. 

OMG. KIT. You are going to make me cry.. :cry: Look at you and your proper bumpy! You've come so far! :hugs: I nuv you and yellow bump. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Wow, very quite today - as you said, April. Only two pages for me to read this morning! :shrug:
> 
> Kit, your nursery looks fab!! I love the chair, looks very cozy! And your bump looks great! You still look very small to me!! :kiss:
> 
> I hope you're having a lovely day today, April, and that mean boy is leaving you alone or at least being nice to you :flower: Otherwise, I might have to come over there and beat him with a frying pan myself!! :ninja:
> 
> YAY for my scan today!!! It's at 3:00pm, but I promise I'll post ASAP if I get to know the gender! :)
> 
> I'm really excited. I had a migraine yesterday, so I went to bed like at 8pm, and woke up at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep because I was so excited. I did stay in bed, though, and I finally fell back asleep at about 4am until 6am. :haha:
> 
> I really hope they're going to be able to tell me what we're having! I'm going to be a bit disappointed if we don't get to know today!

Did I tell you that baby tried to hide his bits from us at our scan? She went to look right away and he was crossed legs with his hands covering himself. She went and did measurements of other things and then came back to it. My point to all this is that you are early... so don't be TOO disappointed if you don't find out today. You know, if you are so determined to find out, there is amniocentesis. :shrug: Just throwing it out there. 

I'm sorry you slept so crummy. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I love your nursery Kit! And that baby bump so perfect and all girl :) xx

Ho ho ho When I saw the pic I thought "That's _*got*_ to be a boy, it's so not like my bump was":rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Where is Holly today? Normally have a morning post from her? Everyone is very quiet today me no like! X

I'm here!!:yipee: Yes I'm sorry, I was in such a rush for the 10.35 bus this morning that I didn't have time to post:nope: I was sent by my DH to buy myself a new phone since mine's broken and I need one for my trip, and he said I could get a Blackberry so long as I promise to send him lots of photos and messages :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It won't work for the next 8 days but I'm so excited:happydance: 

And then I did a mad thing- I was so sad at the prospect of a trip to my parents without a working kite that I took a train to the other side of Paris where the specialist Kite Shop is, and got a whopper:thumbup: With money my MIL gave me to get a garden parasol for the table outside as my wedding present:blush: I will have to make a parasol now, or only invite her over on cloudy/rainy days and tell her the parasol's in the garage:^o

Only just home, so a few jobs to do:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Where is Holly today? Normally have a morning post from her? Everyone is very quiet today me no like! X
> 
> I'm here!!:yipee: Yes I'm sorry, I was in such a rush for the 10.35 bus this morning that I didn't have time to post:nope: I was sent by my DH to buy myself a new phone since mine's broken and I need one for my trip, and he said I could get a Blackberry so long as I promise to send him lots of photos and messages :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It won't work for the next 8 days but I'm so excited:happydance:
> 
> And then I did a mad thing- I was so sad at the prospect of a trip to my parents without a working kite that I took a train to the other side of Paris where the specialist Kite Shop is, and got a whopper:thumbup: With money my MIL gave me to get a garden parasol for the table outside as my wedding present:blush: I will have to make a parasol now, or only invite her over on cloudy/rainy days and tell her the parasol's in the garage:^o
> 
> Only just home, so a few jobs to do:thumbup:Click to expand...

I wish I could just "take a train to the other side of Paris" *swoon* :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's the kite I got... 
https://www.cerf-volant.ch/magasin/jonglerie_contact/images/cerf-volant-%20jam-session-rainbow.jpg
It's a beauty huh?:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Where is Holly today? Normally have a morning post from her? Everyone is very quiet today me no like! X
> 
> I'm here!!:yipee: Yes I'm sorry, I was in such a rush for the 10.35 bus this morning that I didn't have time to post:nope: I was sent by my DH to buy myself a new phone since mine's broken and I need one for my trip, and he said I could get a Blackberry so long as I promise to send him lots of photos and messages :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It won't work for the next 8 days but I'm so excited:happydance:
> 
> And then I did a mad thing- I was so sad at the prospect of a trip to my parents without a working kite that I took a train to the other side of Paris where the specialist Kite Shop is, and got a whopper:thumbup: With money my MIL gave me to get a garden parasol for the table outside as my wedding present:blush: I will have to make a parasol now, or only invite her over on cloudy/rainy days and tell her the parasol's in the garage:^o
> 
> Only just home, so a few jobs to do:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could just "take a train to the other side of Paris" *swoon* :cloud9:Click to expand...

It was actually a bit of a chore, hot and crowded and lots of steps and escalators with the pushchair, but when I'm out on the beach or on the playing field next week flying my kite I won't regret the hassle today :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, B! Lovely kite you've got there, Little Lady! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I love the way you've decorated the girl's room! Looks perfect for two adorable girls!


----------



## Mollykins

Well ladies... I spoke to the Vice Principal type man at DD's school who was in charge of discussing/investigating/resolving the issue with the troublesome boy and he said that when he met my DD he was surprised and impressed to see how composed and articulate she was for a 5 year old. When I said thank you, he said, "No really, you don't see that in her age group... ever." :smug: :smug: She was able to give him a positive ID on the boy when he presented her with photos of all the boys that ride her bus in the morning. He spoke to the boy yesterday, as well as phoned his parents. Apparently this behaviour was very surprising coming from this particular boy and when he was pulled from class and confronted about the issue he started bawling. :( It might sound odd but I'm glad that this behaviour/situation came from a boy who wouldn't normally do this... I'll explain- One, if he was a bully, I would fear backlash from him and continued bullying but he's not. Two, perhaps this little instance (and the way it was handled) was just what he needed to never do something like this again. :shrug: That's how I feel about it anyway. The VP also spoke to my DD's bus driver in person and informed him that there needs to be a separation in the grade levels on the bus; younger kids to the front as they need more "protection" than the older kids. So this morning, the bus driver came off the bus and informed all the kids that he wanted the youngest ones to board first and sit up front. :cloud9: I am extremely pleased with the outcome of this situation and my DD feels secure about it as well so I hope that she has yet become even a more empowered individual. :bodyb: 

Sorry... that was long.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit your nursery and bump look lovely, you are really going to love snoozing there on that very comfy looking chair:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Where is Holly today? Normally have a morning post from her? Everyone is very quiet today me no like! X
> 
> I'm here!!:yipee: Yes I'm sorry, I was in such a rush for the 10.35 bus this morning that I didn't have time to post:nope: I was sent by my DH to buy myself a new phone since mine's broken and I need one for my trip, and he said I could get a Blackberry so long as I promise to send him lots of photos and messages :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It won't work for the next 8 days but I'm so excited:happydance:
> 
> And then I did a mad thing- I was so sad at the prospect of a trip to my parents without a working kite that I took a train to the other side of Paris where the specialist Kite Shop is, and got a whopper:thumbup: With money my MIL gave me to get a garden parasol for the table outside as my wedding present:blush: I will have to make a parasol now, or only invite her over on cloudy/rainy days and tell her the parasol's in the garage:^o
> 
> Only just home, so a few jobs to do:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could just "take a train to the other side of Paris" *swoon* :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually a bit of a chore, hot and crowded and lots of steps and escalators with the pushchair, but when I'm out on the beach or on the playing field next week flying my kite I won't regret the hassle today :wohoo:Click to expand...

No, it was NOT a chore. It was light and airy and the breeze smelled of the blooming hyacinth, other flowers, trees, and a multitude of different foods that were being made in all the little shops and cafes. It was colourful and bright and the sun shone warm and not too hot. It was puuurrrfffeeccct. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

...sweet of you to try and lie to me though. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, that's all great news! I'm glad it's pretty much all resolved now and that the measures taken will hopefully insure something like that doesn't happen again. And I agree with you about that boy- I'm glad it was out of character for him, too. I highly doubt he'll pull anything like that again in the future!

And what a sweet and smart DD you have! :awww:

Sounds like the school your DDs go to is top notch! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- That is an impressive looking kite you have there... can't say that I have much experience in the kite world though. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly, that's all great news! I'm glad it's pretty much all resolved now and that the measures taken will hopefully insure something like that doesn't happen again. And I agree with you about that boy- I'm glad it was out of character for him, too. I highly doubt he'll pull anything like that again in the future!
> 
> And what a sweet and smart DD you have! :awww:
> 
> Sounds like the school your DDs go to is top notch! :thumbup:

Thanks. I'm having a good morning so far... despite the pain. :growlmad: How about you? Is the sun shining up there? How's the tummy? Blissful butterflies or rabid squirrels? :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im a fricking orange :wohoo:

congrats on your orange!!! you have come along way now hey:happydance:

hope you find out luna so exciting is'nt it:thumbup:

B when you coming to the uk?? think i missed this convo??

kit love your nursery very jelous and your bump is perfect:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Clare- Congrats on your orange m'love. Isn't Luna an orange as well? I didn't realize you both were so close. :awww:
> 
> Kit- It dawned beautious here as well... mind if the girls and I lunch with you and Shrub? We promise to bring Shrub an apple. :winkwink: Thanks for the compliments on the girls' room. LO broke my OH's good digital camera and then mine broke (screen shattered)... we've not replaced either yet and I think it's time. My pics from my phone are so... blah.
> 
> April- I'd guess BH as well. I have to stop and bent over around my tum a bit too when they hit. :nope: Unpleasant little things.
> 
> OMG. KIT. You are going to make me cry.. :cry: Look at you and your proper bumpy! You've come so far! :hugs: I nuv you and yellow bump. :kiss:


Thank you m'love :hugs:
Of course you and the girls can join Shrub and I for lunch anytime...today I had cheese salad and strawberries while Shrub tucked into some carrots for a change :haha: Come on over :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I love your nursery Kit! And that baby bump so perfect and all girl :) xx
> 
> Ho ho ho When I saw the pic I thought "That's _*got*_ to be a boy, it's so not like my bump was":rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: This is going to be very interesting eh?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Here's the kite I got...
> https://www.cerf-volant.ch/magasin/jonglerie_contact/images/cerf-volant-%20jam-session-rainbow.jpg
> It's a beauty huh?:cloud9:

Ok....you're going to have to give me something to use to gain a bit of perspective on the size of this beateous kite. I mean, could you fly off on it like Mary poppins or what :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Well ladies... I spoke to the Vice Principal type man at DD's school who was in charge of discussing/investigating/resolving the issue with the troublesome boy and he said that when he met my DD he was surprised and impressed to see how composed and articulate she was for a 5 year old. When I said thank you, he said, "No really, you don't see that in her age group... ever." :smug: :smug: She was able to give him a positive ID on the boy when he presented her with photos of all the boys that ride her bus in the morning. He spoke to the boy yesterday, as well as phoned his parents. Apparently this behaviour was very surprising coming from this particular boy and when he was pulled from class and confronted about the issue he started bawling. :( It might sound odd but I'm glad that this behaviour/situation came from a boy who wouldn't normally do this... I'll explain- One, if he was a bully, I would fear backlash from him and continued bullying but he's not. Two, perhaps this little instance (and the way it was handled) was just what he needed to never do something like this again. :shrug: That's how I feel about it anyway. The VP also spoke to my DD's bus driver in person and informed him that there needs to be a separation in the grade levels on the bus; younger kids to the front as they need more "protection" than the older kids. So this morning, the bus driver came off the bus and informed all the kids that he wanted the youngest ones to board first and sit up front. :cloud9: I am extremely pleased with the outcome of this situation and my DD feels secure about it as well so I hope that she has yet become even a more empowered individual. :bodyb:
> 
> Sorry... that was long.

Great news Molly...sounds like it has been dealt with in a very effective and proactive way :thumbup: Proper peace of mind for you.
Like Luna said, I'm impressed with how well it's been dealt with. In this country, this type of behaviour is not always even properly acknowledged sometimes...and general bullying...well, don't get me started! A friend of mine's little boy has been suicidal on more than one occasion at the hands of nasty bigger boys and the school are powerless :shrug: It seems the persecutors have more rights than the persecuted!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Here's the kite I got...
> https://www.cerf-volant.ch/magasin/jonglerie_contact/images/cerf-volant-%20jam-session-rainbow.jpg
> It's a beauty huh?:cloud9:
> 
> Ok....you're going to have to give me something to use to gain a bit of perspective on the size of this beateous kite. I mean, could you fly off on it like Mary poppins or what :shrug:Click to expand...

Wing span 223cm. So not as big as my other whopper (240cm) which is now very battered and limps rather than flies. Flying my monster is quite physical on account of it's size, your arms strengthen up after 2 weeks intense flying, I've not *quite* been lifted up into the sky yet, but with a strong wind I've been close:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im a fricking orange :wohoo:
> 
> congrats on your orange!!! you have come along way now hey:happydance:
> 
> hope you find out luna so exciting is'nt it:thumbup:
> 
> B when you coming to the uk?? think i missed this convo??
> 
> kit love your nursery very jelous and your bump is perfect:cloud9:Click to expand...

next Wednesday, 25th May:dance:


----------



## Mollykins

I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly I'm glad you sorted out the problem at school- I've been 'following' the story without comment since it's such a tricky area. Glad it's been aired and sensible measures have been taken to protect the nippers on the bus:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg

Do you not have scales at home? We do since my DH is always fussing about his weight:haha:
Goodluck at your appointment:hugs:

Has Luna gone for her scan yet? I'm lost in time zones:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg

Ooo, good luck and hope everything is hunky dory :thumbup: It's 3.30pm your time isn't it? I think I'll be giving Percival some good loving by then but I still want to know how it's gone asap so please do a quick post pretty please :flower: and I'll read it early tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> Do you not have scales at home? We do since my DH is always fussing about his weight:haha:
> Goodluck at your appointment:hugs:
> 
> Has Luna gone for her scan yet? I'm lost in time zones:shrug:Click to expand...

I'm just lost in music :serenade:

*now has that 70's song in her head which will probably not leave for a long time*


----------



## Mollykins

:shock: "There are lots of words that make up cockney rhyming slang. These are basically rhyming words like "butchers hook" which means "look". If you are in London and you hear someone talk about a Septic they are probably talking about you - because it's short for "Septic tank" which equals "yank", which is our word for an American. How do you like that! " :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Where is Holly today? Normally have a morning post from her? Everyone is very quiet today me no like! X
> 
> I'm here!!:yipee: Yes I'm sorry, I was in such a rush for the 10.35 bus this morning that I didn't have time to post:nope: I was sent by my DH to buy myself a new phone since mine's broken and I need one for my trip, and he said I could get a Blackberry so long as I promise to send him lots of photos and messages :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It won't work for the next 8 days but I'm so excited:happydance:
> 
> And then I did a mad thing- I was so sad at the prospect of a trip to my parents without a working kite that I took a train to the other side of Paris where the specialist Kite Shop is, and got a whopper:thumbup: With money my MIL gave me to get a garden parasol for the table outside as my wedding present:blush: I will have to make a parasol now, or only invite her over on cloudy/rainy days and tell her the parasol's in the garage:^o
> 
> Only just home, so a few jobs to do:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could just "take a train to the other side of Paris" *swoon* :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually a bit of a chore, hot and crowded and lots of steps and escalators with the pushchair, but when I'm out on the beach or on the playing field next week flying my kite I won't regret the hassle today :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was NOT a chore. It was light and airy and the breeze smelled of the blooming hyacinth, other flowers, trees, and a multitude of different foods that were being made in all the little shops and cafes. It was colourful and bright and the sun shone warm and not too hot. It was puuurrrfffeeccct. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> ...sweet of you to try and lie to me though. :hugs:Click to expand...

Well you're mainly right- it was lovely weather and once I arrived Paris was all quaint and picturesque and dining at tables outside- it was just I had to go to Gare de Lyon, one of the big central stations, and they have pesky pushchair unfriendly barriers everywhere and miles of underground corridors:wacko:!! But I'm an old hand at Metropolitain baby travel now, I've got my "look helpless" face to perfection when I'm at the top of a long flight of stairs, someone usually comes running and helps me with the pushchair:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:

my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:

Hi everyone :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> Do you not have scales at home? We do since my DH is always fussing about his weight:haha:
> Goodluck at your appointment:hugs:
> 
> Has Luna gone for her scan yet? I'm lost in time zones:shrug:Click to expand...

We do not have a scale in the house... as my aunt would say, "They are from the devil..." :haha: Like oreo cookies. :haha: 

Luna's scan is at 3pm so midnight for you. :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> Ooo, good luck and hope everything is hunky dory :thumbup: It's 3.30pm your time isn't it? I think I'll be giving Percival some good loving by then but I still want to know how it's gone asap so please do a quick post pretty please :flower: and I'll read it early tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is 330pm my time and yes... you should be giving Percival all kinds of loving by then (have you made your DH jealous yet??) :haha: 

I will, of course post for your early morning perusing eyes before you are off to fight the work world. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:
> 
> my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
> thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:Click to expand...

Not a fatty!! You are taller than the rest of us! And yes, that is normal gain. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:
> 
> my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
> thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fatty!! You are taller than the rest of us! And yes, that is normal gain. :thumbup:Click to expand...

bless ya ! my mum forced me onto the scales as my midwife hasnt weighed me once..... I didnt want to know I would rather deal with it when I can ...... 

I am now having funny thoughts with Kit and her manpillow :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Kmteehoo !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:
> 
> my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
> thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fatty!! You are taller than the rest of us! And yes, that is normal gain. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> bless ya ! my mum forced me onto the scales as my midwife hasnt weighed me once..... I didnt want to know I would rather deal with it when I can ......
> 
> I am now having funny thoughts with Kit and her manpillow :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: Manpillow.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Hi Kmteehoo !!!!

:wave:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:
> 
> my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
> thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fatty!! You are taller than the rest of us! And yes, that is normal gain. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> bless ya ! my mum forced me onto the scales as my midwife hasnt weighed me once..... I didnt want to know I would rather deal with it when I can ......
> 
> I am now having funny thoughts with Kit and her manpillow :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Manpillow.Click to expand...

DH and I were chuckling away yesterday when I told him about your DH asking if you used the word bloke !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kity cat ! lovely bump and your nursery is dreamy .......:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho!!!!:rofl:

I've just been looking at boy's names beginning with K (for kite) to name my new Kite. Kites deffo need names. My last was 'Le Monstre'- but a terrible thing has happened...

...So my eye lands on *KAZIMIR* -of German and Czech origin, meaning _The Great Destroyer_. Me likey:thumbup: 

Then I see *KEITH* - of Celtic origin and meaning, wait for it, _The Wind_:haha:

I want Kazimir to mean 'the wind' :brat::hissy::brat: 

If I say "I've been at the beach with Keith all day":shrug: well just doesn't have the same ring to it as being at the beach with Kazimir:nope:

Oh my the deeper problems of life hey


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe Keith could be its middle name?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:
> 
> my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
> thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fatty!! You are taller than the rest of us! And yes, that is normal gain. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> bless ya ! my mum forced me onto the scales as my midwife hasnt weighed me once..... I didnt want to know I would rather deal with it when I can ......
> 
> I am now having funny thoughts with Kit and her manpillow :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Manpillow.Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I were chuckling away yesterday when I told him about your DH asking if you used the word bloke !!!!!Click to expand...

:haha: Yes, you ladies are definitely having an influence on my vocabulary. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Ho ho ho!!!!:rofl:
> 
> I've just been looking at boy's names beginning with K (for kite) to name my new Kite. Kites deffo need names. My last was 'Le Monstre'- but a terrible thing has happened...
> 
> ...So my eye lands on *KAZIMIR* -of German and Czech origin, meaning _The Great Destroyer_. Me likey:thumbup:
> 
> Then I see *KEITH* - of Celtic origin and meaning, wait for it, _The Wind_:haha:
> 
> I want Kazimir to mean 'the wind' :brat::hissy::brat:
> 
> If I say "I've been at the beach with Keith all day":shrug: well just doesn't have the same ring to it as being at the beach with Kazimir:nope:
> 
> Oh my the deeper problems of life hey

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:


----------



## Mollykins

EMANDI! :wave:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Maybe Keith could be its middle name?

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm this is a serious decision....:coffee: try not be tooooooo quick with the naming in your excitment.......


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:

DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Maybe Keith could be its middle name?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm this is a serious decision....:coffee: try not be tooooooo quick with the naming in your excitment.......Click to expand...

You're right crunch:thumbup: I'm going back to the names site I was on...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes you might even have to go onto one of those steel plates at ground level they weigh livestock on:shrug: Your midwife will say "another one to take to the farm" :tease:


----------



## Crunchie

Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!

I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:

I need some inspiration.....


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you might even have to go onto one of those steel plates at ground level they weigh livestock on:shrug: Your midwife will say "another one to take to the farm" :tease:Click to expand...

perhaps I could go to the local weigh bridge :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:
> 
> my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
> thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fatty!! You are taller than the rest of us! And yes, that is normal gain. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> bless ya ! my mum forced me onto the scales as my midwife hasnt weighed me once..... I didnt want to know I would rather deal with it when I can ......
> 
> I am now having funny thoughts with Kit and her manpillow :wacko:Click to expand...

Crunchie...I would hate you if you were less than that! My goodness at 6ft, it's just surprising you're not heavier!

I'm all about the good manpillow love right now....I look forward to it of an evening you know. I think he may take a wife soon (that's me by the way :thumbup:)


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm here :hi:

Sort of.....

Going to catch up


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh dear..I have the weird dyslexia thing again...I read that as "DEFFO spunkiemunkieball" :shock: and I thought..well I never, how rude :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/parachute.gifKAZIMIR!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/parachute.gif

I just saw on another site that Keith means 'Forest' so sod Keith.

Oh Kazimir!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....

Ok, so what's a boring dinner in your eyes then?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:
> 
> my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
> thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fatty!! You are taller than the rest of us! And yes, that is normal gain. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> bless ya ! my mum forced me onto the scales as my midwife hasnt weighed me once..... I didnt want to know I would rather deal with it when I can ......
> 
> I am now having funny thoughts with Kit and her manpillow :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchie...I would hate you if you were less than that! My goodness at 6ft, it's just surprising you're not heavier!
> 
> I'm all about the good manpillow love right now....I look forward to it of an evening you know. I think he may take a wife soon (that's me by the way :thumbup:)Click to expand...

to be honest I was about a stone over what I like to be when I got preggo....so if my gain is normal I am happy with that ! will deal with that later :thumbup:

everytime I go into mothercare I stare at percivil with lust in my eyes ......I want one !!!! but they are spenny.....:shrug:

can I be your bridemaid .... I can't promise that I won't be fat or prego ???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....

Oooo I have a yummo one but you're unlikely to be able to 'rustle it up' tonight. Want me to post anyway? Do you like ginger and chickpeas?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/parachute.gifKAZIMIR!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/parachute.gif
> 
> I just saw on another site that Keith means 'Forest' so sod Keith.
> 
> Oh Kazimir!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I agree..Kazimir is a far superior name for a kite than Keith! I know too many Keiths and none of them would fly off in the wind! :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear..I have the weird dyslexia thing again...I read that as "DEFFO spunkiemunkieball" :shock: and I thought..well I never, how rude :winkwink:Click to expand...

it makes me gigle when I watch a US show and they use the word spunkie....:haha: or he is really full of spunk ......:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear..I have the weird dyslexia thing again...I read that as "DEFFO spunkiemunkieball" :shock: and I thought..well I never, how rude :winkwink:Click to expand...

As if what I wrote to Crunchie about being weighed with the livestock wasn't rude:blush: Spunkiemunkieball:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear..I have the weird dyslexia thing again...I read that as "DEFFO spunkiemunkieball" :shock: and I thought..well I never, how rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> it makes me gigle when I watch a US show and they use the word spunkie....:haha: or he is really full of spunk ......:blush:Click to expand...

Me too I love that:happydance: I still only hear it as "he has such _*sperm*_ that man" :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment today... just so you all know... I am guessing that I weigh 181 pounds/a teensy bit less than 13 stone/82.1kg
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:wacko:
> 
> my pre prego weight was 89.9 now I am 95.9
> thought I was going to cry but then I read thats a normal gain ....still the biggest fatty here :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fatty!! You are taller than the rest of us! And yes, that is normal gain. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> bless ya ! my mum forced me onto the scales as my midwife hasnt weighed me once..... I didnt want to know I would rather deal with it when I can ......
> 
> I am now having funny thoughts with Kit and her manpillow :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Crunchie...I would hate you if you were less than that! My goodness at 6ft, it's just surprising you're not heavier!
> 
> I'm all about the good manpillow love right now....I look forward to it of an evening you know. I think he may take a wife soon (that's me by the way :thumbup:)Click to expand...
> 
> to be honest I was about a stone over what I like to be when I got preggo....so if my gain is normal I am happy with that ! will deal with that later :thumbup:
> 
> everytime I go into mothercare I stare at percivil with lust in my eyes ......I want one !!!! but they are spenny.....:shrug:
> 
> can I be your bridemaid .... I can't promise that I won't be fat or prego ???Click to expand...

Of course you can be my bridesmaid, the fatter and more preggo the better at my wedding!! :thumbup: Oh, and please wear black :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....
> 
> Ok, so what's a boring dinner in your eyes then?Click to expand...

not that I find it boring, but that I seem to have the same thing each week if you know what I mean .....

so we have Jacket pots.....pasta bake, roast....risotto....and then maybe more pasta... I am not a huge meat eater so I stuggle with that


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! 

Kit sorry I've been so absent :) glad you got and liked your present :thumbup: I liked getting/sending it... Love you chair/nursery too :thumbup: and your :blue: bump :winkwink: :cloud9:

B love the kite and the name and all the lovely parakeet photos etc etc! 

Crunch what about a nice vegetable risotto? We've got a recipe for it, although it's bacon and vegetables... But it's all one pot cooking and that's what I love. I may have photo'd out leftovers! 

Good luck Luna and molly today :thumbup: :yipee: it's so exciting! :cloud9: also, Molly good work on the DD situation I'm glad you are feeling better about the situation. Great photos of the girls room too! 

Ginge how's the sick pony/horse? I had soo much to catch up on that I forgot :blush: 

Sarachka! Did you see your doc BIG :hugs: for you I wish I could pop round and calm you down with nice food and sweet :coffee: 

:hi: Hayley, also love ya bump! Hope you get a 3D scan! Are you feeling any better?

April... :hugs: I truly hope your oh smacks himself upside the head with this! You can't just back out can ya? :growlmad: 

Sorry if I missed you i'm all in a tiz from 3 days travelling... :sleep: :sleep: I so can't wait!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear..I have the weird dyslexia thing again...I read that as "DEFFO spunkiemunkieball" :shock: and I thought..well I never, how rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> it makes me gigle when I watch a US show and they use the word spunkie....:haha: or he is really full of spunk ......:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too I love that:happydance: I still only hear it as "he has such _*sperm*_ that man" :fool:Click to expand...

I always think....they can not say that on tv.....HOW RUDE :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear..I have the weird dyslexia thing again...I read that as "DEFFO spunkiemunkieball" :shock: and I thought..well I never, how rude :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> it makes me gigle when I watch a US show and they use the word spunkie....:haha: or he is really full of spunk ......:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too I love that:happydance: I still only hear it as "he has such _*sperm*_ that man" :fool:Click to expand...

Me TOO!!!! And let's face it, we all know it's quality not quantity so one really shouldn't boast, should one? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....
> 
> Oooo I have a yummo one but you're unlikely to be able to 'rustle it up' tonight. Want me to post anyway? Do you like ginger and chickpeas?Click to expand...

It's a veggie recipe


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....
> 
> Oooo I have a yummo one but you're unlikely to be able to 'rustle it up' tonight. Want me to post anyway? Do you like ginger and chickpeas?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a veggie recipeClick to expand...

ohhhhh yes please....DH is not sure on the ginger.....

tonight I have pasta with pesto....me LOVE pesto


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie baby - fire away on the risotto !!!! x


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> hi crunchhhhiee:bunny: It's just your frankenfeet that make you heavier:friends:
> 
> DEFFO supermunkieball.........perhaps the midwife looks at my feet and thinks she wont get on the normal scale :shrug: get her weighed at the vet :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear..I have the weird dyslexia thing again...I read that as "DEFFO spunkiemunkieball" :shock: and I thought..well I never, how rude :winkwink:Click to expand...

I pretty sure I read the same thing at first. :haha: :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....
> 
> Oooo I have a yummo one but you're unlikely to be able to 'rustle it up' tonight. Want me to post anyway? Do you like ginger and chickpeas?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a veggie recipeClick to expand...

Ooo, yummo...although I can only take ginger if it's very subtle.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> Kit sorry I've been so absent :) glad you got and liked your present :thumbup: I liked getting/sending it... Love you chair/nursery too :thumbup: and your :blue: bump :winkwink: :cloud9:
> 
> B love the kite and the name and all the lovely parakeet photos etc etc!
> 
> Crunch what about a nice vegetable risotto? We've got a recipe for it, although it's bacon and vegetables... But it's all one pot cooking and that's what I love. I may have photo'd out leftovers!
> 
> Good luck Luna and molly today :thumbup: :yipee: it's so exciting! :cloud9: also, Molly good work on the DD situation I'm glad you are feeling better about the situation. Great photos of the girls room too!
> 
> Ginge how's the sick pony/horse? I had soo much to catch up on that I forgot :blush:
> 
> Sarachka! Did you see your doc BIG :hugs: for you I wish I could pop round and calm you down with nice food and sweet :coffee:
> 
> :hi: Hayley, also love ya bump! Hope you get a 3D scan! Are you feeling any better?
> 
> April... :hugs: I truly hope your oh smacks himself upside the head with this! You can't just back out can ya? :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry if I missed you i'm all in a tiz from 3 days travelling... :sleep: :sleep: I so can't wait!

On reading this post I was struck by what good memory training to delay Alzheimer's and suchlike this thread is- you have to retain so many details and try to roughly organise them into a coherant reply, as perfectly demonstrated by Jayniepants here:thumbup: Maybe they could do a long term study on us turtles against the non turtle population:jo: See if we keep our mental capacities for longer than most:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....
> 
> Oooo I have a yummo one but you're unlikely to be able to 'rustle it up' tonight. Want me to post anyway? Do you like ginger and chickpeas?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a veggie recipeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooo, yummo...although I can only take ginger if it's very subtle.Click to expand...


You just put as much in as you fancy:shrug: I like it a bit like this: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Films_et_TV/zombie-en-feu.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....
> 
> Oooo I have a yummo one but you're unlikely to be able to 'rustle it up' tonight. Want me to post anyway? Do you like ginger and chickpeas?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a veggie recipeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh yes please....DH is not sure on the ginger.....
> 
> tonight I have pasta with pesto....me LOVE pestoClick to expand...

Well it has ginger and chilli, but I guess you could skip them but it might be a bit bland, like a curry without the curry:shrug: Will post anyway....


----------



## Mollykins

Fooooooddddd... I am so hungry...


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....

Tonight's dinner: vinagrette in a wooden bowl, rinsed and drained tinned lentils popped in for 10 min or so to marinate, then tossed with steamed green beans and pasts. Sprinkle with feta and serve :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

COUSCOUS AUX LEGUMES ET AU GINGEMBRE

Ingredients:

safran
olive oil
onion
2 cloves garlic
red chilli pepper, finely chopped
teaspoon of fresh ginger, grated
half teaspoon cinnamon powder
vegetable stock cube in 60cl of boiling water
400g tinned tomatoes
4 sliced carrots
2 diced turnips
450g sweet potato, cubed
75g raisins
2 sliced courgettes 
400g tinned chick peas
fresh parsley, coriander

One packet of couscous grains

To cook- as you imagine really; onions, garlic and ginger and the olive oil in the base of a big saucepan/casserole dish until softened but not browned; Then add all other ingredients except the chick peas, courgettes and parsley/coriander and simmer for 25 mins. Then add the remaining ingredients and simmer a bit more.Peasy easy:shrug:serve with couscous.

The next day it's even yummier when all the flavours have mixed and mellowed:thumbup:

But you have to like a Morrocan kind of spice to enjoy this dish, you may be happier with something from my 'Italian Range':haha: Since you like pesto!!Me too, I looove pesto. I love all nommo food:munch: Veggie lasagne is always yummy?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Fooooooddddd... I am so hungry...

Me too and I've just eaten paté and baguette and grated carrot in lemon juice and my potato and ham bake is in the oven-DH made it:happydance: To be served with garden lettuce. Then tea and sardines at midnight:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....
> 
> Tonight's dinner: vinagrette in a wooden bowl, rinsed and drained tinned lentils popped in for 10 min or so to marinate, then tossed with steamed green beans and pasts. Sprinkle with feta and serve :thumbup:Click to expand...

We have wooden bowls, always tastes better from doesn't it?:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh holly and trin that sounds lovely !!!! nom nom 

me love Italian ...........its my FAV


----------



## kit_cat

I've just stuffed my fat face with OH's veggie spag bol :thumbup: 'Twas yummo! I'm going to let it settle and then go for a bubbly bath and then it's Percival petting time :cloud9: He does it for me like no man ever has before :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Fooooooddddd... I am so hungry...
> 
> Me too and I've just eaten paté and baguette and grated carrot in lemon juice and my potato and ham bake is in the oven-DH made it:happydance: To be served with garden lettuce. Then tea and sardines at midnight:haha:Click to expand...

Oh mama. *drrroooolll* JEEEEAALLLLOOUUUSSSS.

I'm trying not to eat anything to heavy until after my appointment... I don't want to tip the scales unnecessarily... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

I have a non-naked 6 month photo for you all... I'm officially as big as I was with my LO at approx 8 months. Oh boy...


----------



## Mollykins

Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 0









seven or eight.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles ....................................:plane: near and far !!!
> 
> I am stuck in a dinner rut.....please can I have your healty Dinner recipes so that I can get out of the habit of the boring dinner's I keep cooking :happydance:
> 
> I need some inspiration.....
> 
> Tonight's dinner: vinagrette in a wooden bowl, rinsed and drained tinned lentils popped in for 10 min or so to marinate, then tossed with steamed green beans and pasts. Sprinkle with feta and serve :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We have wooden bowls, always tastes better from doesn't it?:shrug:Click to expand...

I always make it in a wooden bowl...deffo more yummo


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, you gals were a laugh a minute while I was away napping!! :haha:

The kite naming, the 'spunk' talk, the ginger man on fire! I was laughing so hard! :haha:

Ahhh, still chuckling. 

Anyway, only a few more hours until my appointment! :dance: I'm so excited!

All this talk of food! Ahh, I'm so hungry!!

*Crunchie*, I've got lots of yummy recipes! I've got a Thai green curry recipe that's splendid - and not too spicy or anything. And it's very, very easy.

Thai Green Curry
2-3 teaspoons Green Curry Paste
1 can Coconut Milk (Regular, not &#8216;Lite&#8217;)
2 tablespoons brown sugar
3 red chili peppers, sliced (and wash your hands after you slice these!!)
1 tablespoon peanut oil (or other vegetable oil)
¾ lb chicken cut into bit sized pieces
1 tablespoon Fish Sauce
¾ cup basil, chopped
1 large eggplant, cut into strips (about ½&#8221; cubed strips)
Rice

1.	Heat oil over medium heat. When hot, add in curry paste and whisk to sauté &#8211; until fragrant.
2.	Turn up heat to medium-high and *slowly* add in coconut milk, whisking all the while.
3.	Add chicken when liquid comes to a boil. Keep stirring at a low boil until chicken is cooked.
4.	Add in brown sugar, chili peppers, fish sauce, and basil. Stir, bring back to low boil.
5.	Add eggplant strips. Stir every few minutes and push everything down under the surface of the sauce.
6.	It is done when the eggplant is soft and slightly brownish in color, about 15-20 minutes. But you can check the eggplant along the way &#8211; just take a piece out and let it cool and take a bite. It you like the consistency, it&#8217;s done. The more cooked it gets, the softer and less tasteful it gets.
7.	Serve over rice and enjoy!

This is the curry paste I get:
https://www.worldpantry.com/thaikitchen/img/product/thk-004003.jpg

I get fish sauce by the same company. I hope you have these things where you are! I know not what sort of international food is available in the UK. :shrug:

I also use that green curry paste to make stuffed chicken - I mix it with cream cheese and veggies and cut a chicken breast in half and stuff it all in there and cook it in the oven until the chicken is done. That's yummo, too.

I like to get recipes here, too:
https://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/category/all-pw-recipes/?view=3&posts_per_page=60#archive-posts

I'm kinda a big meat eater, so the things I really like to make are salisbury steak, meatloaf, flat iron steaks, etc, so I'm not much help!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k

...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> I've just stuffed my fat face with OH's veggie spag bol :thumbup: 'Twas yummo! I'm going to let it settle and then go for a bubbly bath and then it's Percival petting time :cloud9: He does it for me like no man ever has before :haha:

will he have an affair....:cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k

Lovely, Molly! Another cute shirt :thumbup:

I say you're still smaller.... to me it looks like your belly comes farther away from your boobs in your 8 month picture, there. I think you've got a bit of growing to go still before you're the same size. Just my perception, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Phew, you gals were a laugh a minute while I was away napping!! :haha:
> 
> The kite naming, the 'spunk' talk, the ginger man on fire! I was laughing so hard! :haha:
> 
> Ahhh, still chuckling.
> 
> Anyway, only a few more hours until my appointment! :dance: I'm so excited!
> 
> All this talk of food! Ahh, I'm so hungry!!
> 
> *Crunchie*, I've got lots of yummy recipes! I've got a Thai green curry recipe that's splendid - and not too spicy or anything. And it's very, very easy.
> 
> Thai Green Curry
> 2-3 teaspoons Green Curry Paste
> 1 can Coconut Milk (Regular, not Lite)
> 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> 3 red chili peppers, sliced (and wash your hands after you slice these!!)
> 1 tablespoon peanut oil (or other vegetable oil)
> ¾ lb chicken cut into bit sized pieces
> 1 tablespoon Fish Sauce
> ¾ cup basil, chopped
> 1 large eggplant, cut into strips (about ½ cubed strips)
> Rice
> 
> 1.	Heat oil over medium heat. When hot, add in curry paste and whisk to sauté  until fragrant.
> 2.	Turn up heat to medium-high and *slowly* add in coconut milk, whisking all the while.
> 3.	Add chicken when liquid comes to a boil. Keep stirring at a low boil until chicken is cooked.
> 4.	Add in brown sugar, chili peppers, fish sauce, and basil. Stir, bring back to low boil.
> 5.	Add eggplant strips. Stir every few minutes and push everything down under the surface of the sauce.
> 6.	It is done when the eggplant is soft and slightly brownish in color, about 15-20 minutes. But you can check the eggplant along the way  just take a piece out and let it cool and take a bite. It you like the consistency, its done. The more cooked it gets, the softer and less tasteful it gets.
> 7.	Serve over rice and enjoy!
> 
> This is the curry paste I get:
> https://www.worldpantry.com/thaikitchen/img/product/thk-004003.jpg
> 
> I get fish sauce by the same company. I hope you have these things where you are! I know not what sort of international food is available in the UK. :shrug:
> 
> I also use that green curry paste to make stuffed chicken - I mix it with cream cheese and veggies and cut a chicken breast in half and stuff it all in there and cook it in the oven until the chicken is done. That's yummo, too.
> 
> I like to get recipes here, too:
> https://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/category/all-pw-recipes/?view=3&posts_per_page=60#archive-posts
> 
> I'm kinda a big meat eater, so the things I really like to make are salisbury steak, meatloaf, flat iron steaks, etc, so I'm not much help!! :haha:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I've just stuffed my fat face with OH's veggie spag bol :thumbup: 'Twas yummo! I'm going to let it settle and then go for a bubbly bath and then it's Percival petting time :cloud9: He does it for me like no man ever has before :haha:
> 
> will he have an affair....:cloud9:Click to expand...

Certainly NOT! You're just not puffy enough my dear...my cankles really float his boat if you know what I mean :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...

yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before. 

...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I've just stuffed my fat face with OH's veggie spag bol :thumbup: 'Twas yummo! I'm going to let it settle and then go for a bubbly bath and then it's Percival petting time :cloud9: He does it for me like no man ever has before :haha:
> 
> will he have an affair....:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly NOT! You're just not puffy enough my dear...my cankles really float his boat if you know what I mean :winkwink:Click to expand...

but he may have a foot fetish....:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I've just stuffed my fat face with OH's veggie spag bol :thumbup: 'Twas yummo! I'm going to let it settle and then go for a bubbly bath and then it's Percival petting time :cloud9: He does it for me like no man ever has before :haha:
> 
> will he have an affair....:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly NOT! You're just not puffy enough my dear...my cankles really float his boat if you know what I mean :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...

don't scare kit with more outey talk ...:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> Lovely, Molly! Another cute shirt :thumbup:
> 
> I say you're still smaller.... to me it looks like your belly comes farther away from your boobs in your 8 month picture, there. I think you've got a bit of growing to go still before you're the same size. Just my perception, though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think I agree with you.... still, a little too close to the same size for being about 2 months off. :wacko: I suppose there isn't anything I can do and should just relax about it eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...

Sorry Molly..yes that you are a little bigger in the older picture than you are now I think. :thumbup: and I was more making the point that even if you are a different shape/size this time, in part it might be because you've never had a boy bump before....I meant that more like a statement than a question :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...

Do you have one of the long pregnancy ones?? I took my belly button ring out for about 3 days a couple years after I got it and I've never been able to get the ring back in. Not that it would look good on my anymore! :haha: I had a flat tummy when I got it.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> don't scare kit with more outey talk ...:haha:Click to expand...

It's not an outy... when your belly grows in pregnancy the piercing itself (the holes) move up. The skin of my belly is stretching tight again the bar and it is hurting a bit. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I've just stuffed my fat face with OH's veggie spag bol :thumbup: 'Twas yummo! I'm going to let it settle and then go for a bubbly bath and then it's Percival petting time :cloud9: He does it for me like no man ever has before :haha:
> 
> will he have an affair....:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly NOT! You're just not puffy enough my dear...my cankles really float his boat if you know what I mean :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> but he may have a foot fetish....:happydance:Click to expand...

..my swollen "plates of meat" would be enough to satisfy any foot fetish he may have. Keep your wiley ways away from my squishy man!! :trouble:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> don't scare kit with more outey talk ...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an outy... when your belly grows in pregnancy the piercing itself (the holes) move up. The skin of my belly is stretching tight again the bar and it is hurting a bit. :shrug:Click to expand...

ohhhhhhhhhhh I learn something new everyday on here!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> don't scare kit with more outey talk ...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an outy... when your belly grows in pregnancy the piercing itself (the holes) move up. The skin of my belly is stretching tight again the bar and it is hurting a bit. :shrug:Click to expand...

Did you have to take it out with the girls?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I've just stuffed my fat face with OH's veggie spag bol :thumbup: 'Twas yummo! I'm going to let it settle and then go for a bubbly bath and then it's Percival petting time :cloud9: He does it for me like no man ever has before :haha:
> 
> will he have an affair....:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly NOT! You're just not puffy enough my dear...my cankles really float his boat if you know what I mean :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> but he may have a foot fetish....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ..my swollen "plates of meat" would be enough to satisfy any foot fetish he may have. Keep your wiley ways away from my squishy man!! :trouble:Click to expand...

he want me BAD :tease:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have one of the long pregnancy ones?? I took my belly button ring out for about 3 days a couple years after I got it and I've never been able to get the ring back in. Not that it would look good on my anymore! :haha: I had a flat tummy when I got it.Click to expand...

I don't have one that is specifically labeled "maternity bar" but I do have one that is a really small gauge and I put that one in last week or so but now it's hurting again so I think I will give up having one in until baby is born. :shrug: 

I don't get it... you are not fat and even if you were... so the eff what? Wear the piercing happily if that is what you want. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> don't scare kit with more outey talk ...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an outy... when your belly grows in pregnancy the piercing itself (the holes) move up. The skin of my belly is stretching tight again the bar and it is hurting a bit. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have to take it out with the girls?Click to expand...

No ma'am. And being that I'm not as big as I was yet I don't know why it's hurting now?


----------



## kit_cat

Oh, and at a the advanced stage of 33 weeks and 3 days, I STILL HAVE AN INNY!!!!! PHEWEEEEEEE!!! I can't tell you how relieved I am :happydance:

:wacko:*visibly shudders at the thought of getting an outy*:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> don't scare kit with more outey talk ...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an outy... when your belly grows in pregnancy the piercing itself (the holes) move up. The skin of my belly is stretching tight again the bar and it is hurting a bit. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh I learn something new everyday on here!!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Would you like to see what I am talking about?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh, and at a the advanced stage of 33 weeks and 3 days, I STILL HAVE AN INNY!!!!! PHEWEEEEEEE!!! I can't tell you how relieved I am :happydance:
> 
> :wacko:*visibly shudders at the thought of getting an outy*:wacko:

I think your bubs nuvs you or something. :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> don't scare kit with more outey talk ...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an outy... when your belly grows in pregnancy the piercing itself (the holes) move up. The skin of my belly is stretching tight again the bar and it is hurting a bit. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh I learn something new everyday on here!!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like to see what I am talking about?Click to expand...

ohhhh yes


----------



## Mollykins

Okay Crunchie... here is the visual explanation. Oh and don't judge the tum. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

watch out kit....................
 



Attached Files:







belly b.jpeg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Okay Crunchie... here is the visual explanation. Oh and don't judge the tum. :blush:

ohhhhhhhhhhhh intresting ....I have never had a belly button ring so this helps :thumbup:

I would never judge the tum :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay Crunchie... here is the visual explanation. Oh and don't judge the tum. :blush:

Oooo, it actually looks a bit ouchy :wacko:


----------



## poas

Hey turts, thankyou for your kind message Miss Kit a la Cat, I feel all special and suchlike :) The truth of the matter is.......The brace is helping a tiny bit as far as the hip popping out,BUT,it does feel like wearing a very very tight pair of trousers, and when Esme is sitting low as she normally does(this is my baby we're talking about,in case you worry I have Trins piggy down my trousers!!) it makes it very uncomfortable to do anything other than lay down!Hence my absence.
I hope you are all well and that my moaning shadows your evening not :)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> watch out kit....................

AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay Crunchie... here is the visual explanation. Oh and don't judge the tum. :blush:
> 
> Oooo, it actually looks a bit ouchy :wacko:Click to expand...

It is a bit ouchy! :haha: That's why I just took it out. Not worth the pain of the here and now. Have enough discomfort going around this pregnancy... this one I can solve rather quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Hey turts, thankyou for your kind message Miss Kit a la Cat, I feel all special and suchlike :) The truth of the matter is.......The brace is helping a tiny bit as far as the hip popping out,BUT,it does feel like wearing a very very tight pair of trousers, and when Esme is sitting low as she normally does(this is my baby we're talking about,in case you worry I have Trins piggy down my trousers!!) it makes it very uncomfortable to do anything other than lay down!Hence my absence.
> I hope you are all well and that my moaning shadows your evening not :)

Oh you poor honey... it doesn't seem like there really is much they can do to help the pain.. :nope: By the way, Esme is a beautiful name. :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have one of the long pregnancy ones?? I took my belly button ring out for about 3 days a couple years after I got it and I've never been able to get the ring back in. Not that it would look good on my anymore! :haha: I had a flat tummy when I got it.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have one that is specifically labeled "maternity bar" but I do have one that is a really small gauge and I put that one in last week or so but now it's hurting again so I think I will give up having one in until baby is born. :shrug:
> 
> I don't get it... you are not fat and even if you were... so the eff what? Wear the piercing happily if that is what you want. :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I would if I could!! I can't get it through! GROSS warning: I can push the skin up and it looks like the 'cannal' is still there, but just a tiny smidgen of skin has fused back together. Some day when I'm feeling rather masochistic, I guess I could try shoving it REALLY hard! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have one of the long pregnancy ones?? I took my belly button ring out for about 3 days a couple years after I got it and I've never been able to get the ring back in. Not that it would look good on my anymore! :haha: I had a flat tummy when I got it.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have one that is specifically labeled "maternity bar" but I do have one that is a really small gauge and I put that one in last week or so but now it's hurting again so I think I will give up having one in until baby is born. :shrug:
> 
> I don't get it... you are not fat and even if you were... so the eff what? Wear the piercing happily if that is what you want. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I would if I could!! I can't get it through! GROSS warning: I can push the skin up and it looks like the 'cannal' is still there, but just a tiny smidgen of skin has fused back together. Some day when I'm feeling rather masochistic, I guess I could try shoving it REALLY hard! :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe you could try poking an earring through first? :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Lissy, sorry you're still uncomfortable! And I agree with Molly, Esme is a very gorgeous name :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:



> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k
> 
> ...yes, and of course you never had a boy pregnancy before did you?Click to expand...
> 
> yes to what? and no, no boy pregnancy before.
> 
> ...random share... but I think I am going to have to take out my belly button ring. :shock: It's hurting a bit...Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have one of the long pregnancy ones?? I took my belly button ring out for about 3 days a couple years after I got it and I've never been able to get the ring back in. Not that it would look good on my anymore! :haha: I had a flat tummy when I got it.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have one that is specifically labeled "maternity bar" but I do have one that is a really small gauge and I put that one in last week or so but now it's hurting again so I think I will give up having one in until baby is born. :shrug:
> 
> I don't get it... you are not fat and even if you were... so the eff what? Wear the piercing happily if that is what you want. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I would if I could!! I can't get it through! GROSS warning: I can push the skin up and it looks like the 'cannal' is still there, but just a tiny smidgen of skin has fused back together. Some day when I'm feeling rather masochistic, I guess I could try shoving it REALLY hard! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could try poking an earring through first? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, that might work better. Or a embroidery needle :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hey turts, thankyou for your kind message Miss Kit a la Cat, I feel all special and suchlike :) The truth of the matter is.......The brace is helping a tiny bit as far as the hip popping out,BUT,it does feel like wearing a very very tight pair of trousers, and when Esme is sitting low as she normally does(this is my baby we're talking about,in case you worry I have Trins piggy down my trousers!!) it makes it very uncomfortable to do anything other than lay down!Hence my absence.
> I hope you are all well and that my moaning shadows your evening not :)

Hellooooooo Miss Lissy :flower:

I'm glad your brace is helping a smidge but it can't be much fun wearing it :nope:

:haha: at Trin's piggy down your trousers :haha:

Hope you, OH and Harri are managing m'love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

25 more posts to go... who's up for it?


----------



## kit_cat

:serenade: SPLISH SPLASH I'll be taking a bath...round about a Thursday niiiiiight..RUB A DUB just a squeezin' in the tub, can't believe the size of ma' thighs....:winkwink:

Be back soooooooooooon my lovelies :shower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :serenade: SPLISH SPLASH I'll be taking a bath...round about a Thursday niiiiiight..RUB A DUB just a squeezin' in the tub, can't believe the size of ma' thighs....:winkwink:
> 
> Be back soooooooooooon my lovelies :shower:

:rofl: Size of your thighs indeed! All the turtles here have such a demented view of themselves.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> :serenade: SPLISH SPLASH I'll be taking a bath...round about a Thursday niiiiiight..RUB A DUB just a squeezin' in the tub, can't believe the size of ma' thighs....:winkwink:
> 
> Be back soooooooooooon my lovelies :shower:

Hehehe! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

My return seems to go unnoticed :( I wrote a Christmas post and everything - woe is meeee. Joking, just popping on to give crunch the recipe: 

25g butter, 100g bacon (smoked) 1 onion, 2 cloves of garlic, 100g of vegetables of your choice (mushrooms and peppers usually), 150g tomato, 700-900 ml chicken stock depending on whether you use the optional glass of wine (though it's rather rich without it), grated Parmesan.
Heat the oven to 180%

Using a casserole dish on the hob:

Fry off bacon till golden.

Add the onion and butter and any other veg you have used that needs browning fry for 4 minutes or until your happy with it. 

Add the rice and stir until the rice has been covered with the juices.

Add the stock and stir add the tomato's and other non browned veg like peppers.

Pop in the oven for 20-30 minutes (until done). Taste. 

Stir in Parmesan cheese approx. 50g


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: the list is supposed to have 150g vine ripened/cherry tomato's:halved and 300g risotto rice


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh enjoy your bath kit. I need one, got the tube smell :haha: but I am so tired!


----------



## LunaLady

That sounds yummo, Jaynie! I may have to try that one out!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

All showered and dressed and ready to go!! About 30 minutes or so before we leave. :thumbup:

I've got a cute "new" maternity outfit on :dance:

Some jean capris and a cute light pink v neck top. I feel very summery!


----------



## firstbaby25

I just love one pot cooking and it's nice on a salad! :thumbup: I might try your green curry :-k Adam doesn't like green curry. 

Crunch you can loads free online comedine with me, BBC/bbcgoodfood, thousands of recipes! It's dead good like!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh good luck Luna can't wait to hear how you get on! Both of you :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm being forced in to watching extreme fishing!


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm being forced in to watching extreme fishing!

:shock: Sounds.... interesting?? I've always wanted to fly fish :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Sorry I didn't give you a proper hello. :hugs: I nuv you. :kiss: 

Luna- We are leaving in about an hour. Eep! I'm more excited for yours! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- Sorry I didn't give you a proper hello. :hugs: I nuv you. :kiss:
> 
> Luna- We are leaving in about an hour. Eep! I'm more excited for yours! :haha:

:happydance: 'Tis exciting! I was so useless that day of your gender scan - all I could do was sit by the computer and await the result!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I did too on your scan day! Cause sooo much has gone in to it for you. T'is ok just I missed you all loads :( I felt all left out. And then I picked my dummy up and got on with it :D I nuv you too :kiss: 

Big bang theory has saved my arse! Though I'm mainly talking to you and reading.


----------



## Mollykins

There is so much paperwork that goes into having a baby! Yeesh! How could I have forgotten all this?? :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> My return seems to go unnoticed :( I wrote a Christmas post and everything - woe is meeee. Joking, just popping on to give crunch the recipe:
> 
> 25g butter, 100g bacon (smoked) 1 onion, 2 cloves of garlic, 100g of vegetables of your choice (mushrooms and peppers usually), 150g tomato, 700-900 ml chicken stock depending on whether you use the optional glass of wine (though it's rather rich without it), grated Parmesan.
> Heat the oven to 180%
> 
> Using a casserole dish on the hob:
> 
> Fry off bacon till golden.
> 
> Add the onion and butter and any other veg you have used that needs browning fry for 4 minutes or until your happy with it.
> 
> Add the rice and stir until the rice has been covered with the juices.
> 
> Add the stock and stir add the tomato's and other non browned veg like peppers.
> 
> Pop in the oven for 20-30 minutes (until done). Taste.
> 
> Stir in Parmesan cheese approx. 50g

Ooooh but your return was very much noticed my loverly Jaynie...it's just I thought you were going to Bedfordshire early and then I went for a bath and and and ....anyway, I wanted to thank you again for my splendiferous pressie again :happydance: Did you happen to see my latest nursery pic???

So was the business trip fruitful for you? Did you get the clients??


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> All showered and dressed and ready to go!! About 30 minutes or so before we leave. :thumbup:
> 
> I've got a cute "new" maternity outfit on :dance:
> 
> Some jean capris and a cute light pink v neck top. I feel very summery!

Good luck Luna :dance: :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm being forced in to watching extreme fishing!

My OH NUVs that programme :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- Sorry I didn't give you a proper hello. :hugs: I nuv you. :kiss:
> 
> Luna- We are leaving in about an hour. Eep! I'm more excited for yours! :haha:

Mollyyyyyyyyyy...good luck to you too and don't forget the post to tell us what's what...you too Luna!! :thumbup: erm, please obviously :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> There is so much paperwork that goes into having a baby! Yeesh! How could I have forgotten all this?? :wacko:

:shock:

Is your baby made of origami?? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> There is so much paperwork that goes into having a baby! Yeesh! How could I have forgotten all this?? :wacko:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Is your baby made of origami?? :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: Funny you should mention it... I found a book called baby-gami: the art of swaddling your baby. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- will you please take the thousandth post for good luck towards having a blissful labour and birthing experience?


----------



## kit_cat

Maybe you could take it for the same reason??:shrug:

Or I see Ginge lurking...maybe for good luck for July????


----------



## x-ginge-x

HAHA rofl at ur origami post! Oh that made :haha:


EDIT: :shock::shock::shock::shock: I got the 31k post.....did everyone shut up when they saw me lurking or something.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> HAHA rofl at ur origami post! Oh that made :haha:
> 
> 
> EDIT: :shock::shock::shock::shock: I got the 31k post.....did everyone shut up when they saw me lurking or something.

Yay Ginge!! the 31,000th post has to mean good luck for July!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight everyone...I'm pooped and off to bed now.

I look forward to tomorrow's updates :happydance:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

G'night kit... I've not been catching up on the laptop but when I do I'll be sure to keep my eyes open for something hiding :winkwink: I am going to have to go bed now! :sleep: calls me...


----------



## LunaLady

Okay girls! Looks like it's a......

*BOY!!*


----------



## mummyApril

Yay yay yay Luna congrats lovey! I only came on my phone quickly to see if any updates I have good timing :D so happy for you :) 
Will be back on in the morning have you any pics? Xxx


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Yay yay yay Luna congrats lovey! I only came on my phone quickly to see if any updates I have good timing :D so happy for you :)
> Will be back on in the morning have you any pics? Xxx

Thank you, April! We're very excited! The scan tech did the whole 'toilet shot' and there was a definite set of boy parts! As she was getting a look there I said, "It looks like a boy to me!" And she said, "Yes! You're right!"

Unfortunately I didn't get pictures of that - I would have really liked to get that! I did get a couple poor quality profile pictures, so I'll scan those in tonight.

They tried to take my blood and, well... I fainted :blush: I was pretty hungry, as DH and I were going to go out to dinner to celebrate after, so I skipped lunch - but that proved to be a bad idea as I was already pretty shaky going in and then the blood lady had a hard time getting anything and she had to try a couple times in my arm and then in my hand (I've got DINKY veins - they always have to use a pediatric butterfly needle for me, and even then they have a terrible time) and that just put me over the edge. I said, "Well, I think I'm going to be fainting" and the nurse was like, "What?!" and then I started sliding down in the chair and I said, "I'm going down!" and fell in a heap on the floor! :haha: I sprained my ankle pretty good because I landed on my foot all rolled under me - it hurts REALLY bad and is super bruised up. :cry:

But I got lots to eat and *MOLLY *we went to the *CHEESECAKE FACTORY*. So I got my slice of cheesecake. I was so full from my dinner, though, that I didn't eat any of it - I got it in a to-go container. My mom said, "That's some serious will-power; you've been craving cheesecake and now it's in a box in front of you and you're not eating it!" But, I was so full and still am that I knew I'd enjoy it SOOO much more if I waited until later when I'm hungry again to eat it. :munch:

That's all. That's my excitement for the day. BOY; broken leg; cheesecake. :haha: No, I didn't really break anything, I think it's just pretty badly sprained. I'm off to ice it and put it up :thumbup:

I KNEW I was going to have a boy!

One more thing - I did a tarot reading for myself last summer (I really like tarot cards, I've got quite a few decks, I think they are so beautiful and enchanting) and the reading told me that we'd get pregnant early in the year and it would be a boy :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Luna :hugs: Such great news!! I'm sorry I wasn't able to pop on sooner! I love it when intuition is proved correct! How did OH react to it being a boy?? I love Daddy reactions. :awww: Congratulations again my sweet Seattle girl. :flower:

Oh and I am so pleased you FINALLY got your cheesecake. You are right to save it until you can savour it more.... what kind did you get???


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, Molly! It is very exciting! DH was very excited and was smiling big time. His little hockey player! ;)

I am really so excited, it is maybe weird since girls normally want girls, but I really was wanting a boy, so I am thrilled! :)

I haven't had my cheesecake yet, but I am very excepted about it! I just got plain with strawberries. I really like the white chocolate raspberry, but I figured having just straight up cheesecake would satisfy me more :)


----------



## LunaLady

How did your appointment go, my dear??


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Thank you, Molly! It is very exciting! DH was very excited and was smiling big time. His little hockey player! ;)
> 
> I am really so excited, it is maybe weird since girls normally want girls, but I really was wanting a boy, so I am thrilled! :)
> 
> I haven't had my cheesecake yet, but I am very excepted about it! I just got plain with strawberries. I really like the white chocolate raspberry, but I figured having just straight up cheesecake would satisfy me more :)

I have ALWAYS wanted boys. I'm not sure if you know this but when they told me my oldest was a girl I cried myself to sleep. I know, it's awful but... :shrug:

I know what you mean about a pleased papa. My OH has great plans for "my lacrosse player" Did you know that Leo AleXander has the lacrosse abbreviation in it? LAX? :haha: 

Still so happy for you lovey. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> How did your appointment go, my dear??

It... went. Baby is measuring well, heartbeat was at 144 for a moment and then she pushed down a bit on my belly with the doppler and he moved... took her a minute to find him again. When she did his heart rate was 147. :) Then he kicked the doppler and moved again. :haha:

At the end of every appointment I have my OH take the girls out of the room so that I can discuss whatever I need to with the doc without worrying them. I have a bit of an increase in my BP but nothing worrisome, a bit of swelling (again, nothing worrisome), and she has decided to contact my insurance for a physical therapy recommendation. She discovered on measuring the fundal height that I have pain in the pubic symphysis region and talked about it with me. (So she brought it up before I could!) :wacko: On my way out, I crouched to pick up some books the girls left on the floor and she quite literally grabbed me up by my arms and chastised me, "What do you think you are doing?" .... "Umm... picking up after the girls?" Yeah, apparently that aggravates my "condition". :dohh: 

Anyway- that's all really... :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Okay girls! Looks like it's a......
> 
> *BOY!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pygama-29423.gif

Woo hoo I had such massive boy vibes for you but then your immense sickness kind of made me wonder if there was any truth in the 'more sick with a girl' thing (even though I wasn't sick with a girl!) so clearly it's codswallop!

Big Blue Kisses!XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Ah!:coffee: Not my first of the day, I got up at 6.30am and read my Italian book in the garden for an hour:cloud9: Holly's awake and doing very amusing dinosaur and monkey noises:haha: I can just see her little monkey face, and I think there's some trampolining going on too, judging by the thunks coming from upstairs. 

Which makes me think, there's a mini bouncy castle at a café near where my parents live, I think she'll like that:happydance: O my this is going to be such a fun trip, her first where she's walking! We're going to walk all the way to the end of the pier- the last time Hollinka did that it was in a babybjorn!


Sorry I went up to my bench in my "wild garden" (DH mockingly calls it that since there are lots of weeds:blush:) for camomile tea with DH last night and forgot to say goodnight. It was such a balmy evening:cloud9:

It's hot and sunny already but alas the wind measurement is 0km/hr today, just looked on the forecast, so Kazimir's not going anywhere today:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hugs to *Sarachka*:hugs:

*Lissy* glad you popped on with an update, I was wondering how you were getting on:hugs: Don't worry m'love, the preggy ones are all getting a big creaky at this stage:haha: 

*Luna* what are your boy name ideas?

*Molly* glad that bubba's doing fine, and that you're hanging on in there, but no bending and lifting if the doctor says so. *wags finger* And I don't think your bump looks as big as the 8 months one:shrug: As for belly button rings....https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, LO's either 'reading' or gone back to sleep so I'm off for a bath, which is a bit random but I need to mow my legs since I have swimming this evening and it's easier in the bath than the shower I find. And I don't want to wash my hair.
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/tondre-la-pelouse.gif

Catch ya later girly wurlies :kiss:xxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey! Stop talking all at once!! I can't even hear myself think!:wacko:

Just to say SARACHKA I've just done a doodle in my diary of how I'm going to make Hollinka's Matryoshka outfit to show my mum- since she's a costume designer I can maybe 'borrow' her fabric paints while I'm with her to paint my fabric...and pick her brain on the sewing logistics of it of course! Will post pic...
Hope you're ok my love XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Something along these lines...I based it on my cross stitch version. And as an afterthought I think I'll make a string of 3 dolls in descending sizes of the same design that she can carry... Anyway, off to do some housework now:flower:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Something like this....

I really am off to do housework now! Step slowly away from the felt tipped pens Bethany:haha:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna :yipee: you got to find out. I don't thunk it's strange my secret (because I'm like this) is that for a while 3 friends were pregnant and I was younger then and they all said that they wanted boys (when they didn't know and to anyone that would listen) I decided in that period that to make up for it - I wanted girls. I feel sorry for girls I think more people want boys so you're not strange and logically I really just decided to not be bothered. I just wanna be preggo. Congrats to you and mr dishy :haha: can't wait for pics :) it is just so exciting! 

Molly glad everything went well my love and please do as she says. does the insurance thing mean you might get treatment? 

:hi: holly have fun in the bath. I'm just cleaning and reading :thumbup: then I need a shower and to go out, it's a bit cold but sunny and I wanna do something, maybe turtle gifts :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

O and I love the dress idea!


----------



## mummyApril

Little girl gone missing from our local supermarket :( she's only 4 I did walk around to see if I could find her but I couldn't :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna :yipee: you got to find out. I don't thunk it's strange my secret (because I'm like this) is that for a while 3 friends were pregnant and I was younger then and they all said that they wanted boys (when they didn't know and to anyone that would listen) I decided in that period that to make up for it - I wanted girls. I feel sorry for girls I think more people want boys so you're not strange and logically I really just decided to not be bothered. I just wanna be preggo. Congrats to you and mr dishy :haha: can't wait for pics :) it is just so exciting!
> 
> Molly glad everything went well my love and please do as she says. does the insurance thing mean you might get treatment?
> 
> :hi: holly have fun in the bath. I'm just cleaning and reading :thumbup: then I need a shower and to go out, it's a bit cold but sunny and I wanna do something, maybe turtle gifts :-k

Me and all my friends wanted girls so I wouldn't feel too sorry for girls:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> O and I love the dress idea!

Inspired by the pic Sarachka posted, a few monkey modifications since I love a blast of colour. Just need to get ourselves invited to a fancy dress party now:fool:

:haha:Holly has just brought me a shovel full of sand from the sand pit and deposited half of it on my lap and is exfoliating the floor with the other half. There's a good girl :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Little girl gone missing from our local supermarket :( she's only 4 I did walk around to see if I could find her but I couldn't :cry:

Oh dear I hope she hasn't strayed far


----------



## firstbaby25

April that's awful! Hope they find her...


----------



## x-ginge-x

mummyApril said:


> Little girl gone missing from our local supermarket :( she's only 4 I did walk around to see if I could find her but I couldn't :cry:

I really hope she hasn't strayed far, times like this I think under 10 they should have a wrist rein on!! x


----------



## new mummy2010

afternoon ladies im on backwards catch up could'nt get on properly last night so all ready for catch up now!!! Hope you are all well!!!
Had hosp today for my antiD,bloods and fetal measurements all looks well HB heard 150 bpm awww!! But he is breech at the moment so hope he swings himself round or it will be c section for me and nate ;-(, just booked my parent craft class for 19/06 so that will be fun for OH hehe!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Hey girls!! *


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im a fricking orange :wohoo:
> 
> congrats on your orange!!! you have come along way now hey:happydance:
> 
> hope you find out luna so exciting is'nt it:thumbup:
> 
> B when you coming to the uk?? think i missed this convo??
> 
> kit love your nursery very jelous and your bump is perfect:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> next Wednesday, 25th May:dance:Click to expand...


wow that soon how long for are the plans for us all to meet??:happydance:




Mollykins said:


> Here they are... maybe I am still a sightly bit bigger in the other one... :-k


i think your still smaller molly but still gorgeous:cloud9:




poas said:


> Hey turts, thankyou for your kind message Miss Kit a la Cat, I feel all special and suchlike :) The truth of the matter is.......The brace is helping a tiny bit as far as the hip popping out,BUT,it does feel like wearing a very very tight pair of trousers, and when Esme is sitting low as she normally does(this is my baby we're talking about,in case you worry I have Trins piggy down my trousers!!) it makes it very uncomfortable to do anything other than lay down!Hence my absence.
> I hope you are all well and that my moaning shadows your evening not :)

lissy i too hope your getting lots of support and not getting to dizzy laying down all the time:wacko::hugs:



LunaLady said:


> Okay girls! Looks like it's a......
> 
> *BOY!!*

congrats luna & dishy :hugs: do you have any name choices yet??


----------



## Mollykins

Holly- I'm sorry it's such crappy kite weather... but look at you and your design! Gorgeous!! Again, I am blown away by your talent. Re: no bending and lifting... how do I not? You are a house mom as well... bending and some amount of lifting is part of it all. :shrug: I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do.

Jaynie- The insurance thing... my insurance is good on the basics- full coverage for my appointments and prescriptions but any "specialty" treatment and my doctors have to beg for me to be covered. We will have to see what happens. 

Oh April that's horrifying! I couldn't imagine the panic associated with realizing your babe is lost. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie- Happy Friday to you too lovey. You've been a busy turtle!


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, Turtles! :kiss:

I'm still reveling in the glow of learning that we're having a boy! Early this morning DH and I were awake at the same time (about 4am - way too early!) and we lay there quietly chatting about our boy and how excited we are and all the fun stuff we'll do with our child. It was a tender moment and I was very sad to see him off to work a few hours later. He was supposed to have today off (which would have been nice because I'll be in Oregon ALL weekend), but he's too busy at work and couldn't take the free day. The department head (the big, big boss) sent out an e-mail yesterday telling everyone to take today off because of how nice it's supposed to be today. First day over 70* since November of last year!! :shock: I only wish DH was here to share it with me :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Good morning, Turtles! :kiss:
> 
> I'm still reveling in the glow of learning that we're having a boy! Early this morning DH and I were awake at the same time (about 4am - way too early!) and we lay there quietly chatting about our boy and how excited we are and all the fun stuff we'll do with our child. It was a tender moment and I was very sad to see him off to work a few hours later. He was supposed to have today off (which would have been nice because I'll be in Oregon ALL weekend), but he's too busy at work and couldn't take the free day. The department head (the big, big boss) sent out an e-mail yesterday telling everyone to take today off because of how nice it's supposed to be today. First day over 70* since November of last year!! :shock: I only wish DH was here to share it with me :cry:

:awww: Such a sweet moment yes? I love those. Perhaps he can leave a bit early today?? Yesterday was our first day over 70 since Nov. Today is going to be another over-70 day but the only one until next week. (Rain and blah for the weekend.) ANNNDDD... my OH tried to tell me last night that he was going to go rock climbing today after work with a friend. I am proud that I didn't fly off because I was quite hurt, instead I said, "Do you think you can do that on Saturday? Tomorrow is the last nice day until next week and I really can't do much fun stuff outside with the girls on my own and I think they would enjoy scootering and roller blading." He sighed and picked up his phone to send a text so I think I won. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone!!! :wave:

So sorry I didn't get to come on this morning for Luna and Molly's updates AND Hayley's too (appointment central!) but I was rushing to get on the road this morning...rushing whilst egg shaped is not easy you know :haha:

*CONGRATULATIONS LUNA AND MR LUNA!!!!* It's a :blue::cloud9: I'm so happy for you and your news :happydance: I kept thinking about this in my meeting today - far more interesting than the meeting agenda for sure!!

Molly and Hayley...glad all seems to be well with your boys too :cloud9: Wow, with the exception of Lissy, it's all boys isn't it? Oh, and not forgetting LittleSpy :pink:

Molly....just to echo..do try to watch your movements if they worsen your condition and pain. I know it's hard as I'm supposed to keep my legs elevated all the time while sitting at a desk at a laptop :shrug: Not going to happen but I really am trying to help myself where I can...you must do the same my lovely :hugs:

Anyway, going to quickly catch up.... :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> How did your appointment go, my dear??
> 
> It... went. Baby is measuring well, heartbeat was at 144 for a moment and then she pushed down a bit on my belly with the doppler and he moved... took her a minute to find him again. When she did his heart rate was 147. :) Then he kicked the doppler and moved again. :haha:
> 
> At the end of every appointment I have my OH take the girls out of the room so that I can discuss whatever I need to with the doc without worrying them. I have a bit of an increase in my BP but nothing worrisome, a bit of swelling (again, nothing worrisome), and she has decided to contact my insurance for a physical therapy recommendation. She discovered on measuring the fundal height that I have pain in the pubic symphysis region and talked about it with me. (So she brought it up before I could!) :wacko: On my way out, I crouched to pick up some books the girls left on the floor and she quite literally grabbed me up by my arms and chastised me, "What do you think you are doing?" .... "Umm... picking up after the girls?" Yeah, apparently that aggravates my "condition". :dohh:
> 
> Anyway- that's all really... :)Click to expand...

Good on your doc for telling you what's what you sillyhead! :haha: I'm glad she said to take it easy and I hope that you're able to get your insurance to cooperate for some physical therapy!! 




HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls! Looks like it's a......
> 
> *BOY!!*
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pygama-29423.gif
> 
> Woo hoo I had such massive boy vibes for you but then your immense sickness kind of made me wonder if there was any truth in the 'more sick with a girl' thing (even though I wasn't sick with a girl!) so clearly it's codswallop!
> 
> Big Blue Kisses!XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXClick to expand...

Thank you! I have had boy vibes for myself all the while, too. I guess you're right; that whole thing about morning sickness and the baby's gender is just all a load of hogwash. I guess it's just a case by case basis :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> Hugs to *Sarachka*:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* glad you popped on with an update, I was wondering how you were getting on:hugs: Don't worry m'love, the preggy ones are all getting a big creaky at this stage:haha:
> 
> *Luna* what are your boy name ideas?
> 
> *Molly* glad that bubba's doing fine, and that you're hanging on in there, but no bending and lifting if the doctor says so. *wags finger* And I don't think your bump looks as big as the 8 months one:shrug: As for belly button rings....https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif

We do have a first name picked; it's been picked for years :haha:

The name is Raijko - pronounced Rye-ko. It's different and weird and I'm getting looks from everyone I've told, but it's a name we've both liked for quite a long time. We _may_ end up going with a spelling that's easier for someone to pronounce from reading it - but he will be home schooled so it's not like he'll have a teacher every year trying to pronounce his name. :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Luna :yipee: you got to find out. I don't thunk it's strange my secret (because I'm like this) is that for a while 3 friends were pregnant and I was younger then and they all said that they wanted boys (when they didn't know and to anyone that would listen) I decided in that period that to make up for it - I wanted girls. I feel sorry for girls I think more people want boys so you're not strange and logically I really just decided to not be bothered. I just wanna be preggo. Congrats to you and mr dishy :haha: can't wait for pics :) it is just so exciting!
> 
> Molly glad everything went well my love and please do as she says. does the insurance thing mean you might get treatment?
> 
> :hi: holly have fun in the bath. I'm just cleaning and reading :thumbup: then I need a shower and to go out, it's a bit cold but sunny and I wanna do something, maybe turtle gifts :-k

Yep, I don't feel bad for girls - every one of my friends who's been pregnant wanted a girl - and almost all of them got one :thumbup: 



mummyApril said:


> Little girl gone missing from our local supermarket :( she's only 4 I did walk around to see if I could find her but I couldn't :cry:

Oh, no - that's quite scary! I hope she's found real soon!



new mummy2010 said:


> afternoon ladies im on backwards catch up could'nt get on properly last night so all ready for catch up now!!! Hope you are all well!!!
> Had hosp today for my antiD,bloods and fetal measurements all looks well HB heard 150 bpm awww!! But he is breech at the moment so hope he swings himself round or it will be c section for me and nate ;-(, just booked my parent craft class for 19/06 so that will be fun for OH hehe!!!!

Oh, Nate!! Turn around for mama!! I hope he turns for you, Hayley! :thumbup:



newbie_ttc said:


> *Hey girls!! *
> View attachment 209047

Hello Newbie!! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, Turtles! :kiss:
> 
> I'm still reveling in the glow of learning that we're having a boy! Early this morning DH and I were awake at the same time (about 4am - way too early!) and we lay there quietly chatting about our boy and how excited we are and all the fun stuff we'll do with our child. It was a tender moment and I was very sad to see him off to work a few hours later. He was supposed to have today off (which would have been nice because I'll be in Oregon ALL weekend), but he's too busy at work and couldn't take the free day. The department head (the big, big boss) sent out an e-mail yesterday telling everyone to take today off because of how nice it's supposed to be today. First day over 70* since November of last year!! :shock: I only wish DH was here to share it with me :cry:
> 
> :awww: Such a sweet moment yes? I love those. Perhaps he can leave a bit early today?? Yesterday was our first day over 70 since Nov. Today is going to be another over-70 day but the only one until next week. (Rain and blah for the weekend.) ANNNDDD... my OH tried to tell me last night that he was going to go rock climbing today after work with a friend. I am proud that I didn't fly off because I was quite hurt, instead I said, "Do you think you can do that on Saturday? Tomorrow is the last nice day until next week and I really can't do much fun stuff outside with the girls on my own and I think they would enjoy scootering and roller blading." He sighed and picked up his phone to send a text so I think I won. :haha:Click to expand...

Our yesterday got ALMOST to 70, but not quite there. I've got high hopes for today. Luna (the dog) and I will go for a walk for sure! And she can play in the creek in the back, too. She NUVS that! :cloud9:

I'm glad you won that one, and I'm sure your OH knew you were right, but just had to let out a sigh for dramatic affect. My DH does that all the time. If he makes a wrong turn, he sighs and says the streets were not labeled correctly :haha:

I hope you have a lovely day! And yes, DH said he'd perhaps leave early if he could. He doesn't have _too much_ control over that because he takes the Microsoft bus to work, so he's on their schedule (just three morning trips and three afternoon trips), so hopefully he can catch the 4pm bus :happydance:



kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone!!! :wave:
> 
> So sorry I didn't get to come on this morning for Luna and Molly's updates AND Hayley's too (appointment central!) but I was rushing to get on the road this morning...rushing whilst egg shaped is not easy you know :haha:
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS LUNA AND MR LUNA!!!!* It's a :blue::cloud9: I'm so happy for you and your news :happydance: I kept thinking about this in my meeting today - far more interesting than the meeting agenda for sure!!
> 
> Molly and Hayley...glad all seems to be well with your boys too :cloud9: Wow, with the exception of Lissy, it's all boys isn't it? Oh, and not forgetting LittleSpy :pink:
> 
> Molly....just to echo..do try to watch your movements if they worsen your condition and pain. I know it's hard as I'm supposed to keep my legs elevated all the time while sitting at a desk at a laptop :shrug: Not going to happen but I really am trying to help myself where I can...you must do the same my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Anyway, going to quickly catch up.... :thumbup:

Thank you, Kit!!! :flower: We're so, so, so excited and happy :)
I hope you're having as good a day as you can working on the road! :kiss:
When will you be back home? or is it just a day thing?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- Re: to my doctor telling me what's what- Thing is... they tell you to crouch, not bend down to pick up toys or a fallen set of keys, etc. so I didn't know I was doing anything wrong. :shrug: 

She did tell me that there is nothing I can do... no strengthening exercises or anything like that will help; all I can do is limit my movements and do physical therapy. 

I think that spelling it differently will help with the pronunciation when someone reads it but he will still ALWAYS have to spell his name out for others in life. Going to the doctor, the DMV, reservations, etc. That being said, I do NOT dislike the name; I am a fan of common but not too common names myself and would much rather have an really unique name than an overly common name like... John or something. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone!!! :wave:
> 
> So sorry I didn't get to come on this morning for Luna and Molly's updates AND Hayley's too (appointment central!) but I was rushing to get on the road this morning...rushing whilst egg shaped is not easy you know :haha:
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS LUNA AND MR LUNA!!!!* It's a :blue::cloud9: I'm so happy for you and your news :happydance: I kept thinking about this in my meeting today - far more interesting than the meeting agenda for sure!!
> 
> Molly and Hayley...glad all seems to be well with your boys too :cloud9: Wow, with the exception of Lissy, it's all boys isn't it? Oh, and not forgetting LittleSpy :pink:
> 
> Molly....just to echo..do try to watch your movements if they worsen your condition and pain. I know it's hard as I'm supposed to keep my legs elevated all the time while sitting at a desk at a laptop :shrug: Not going to happen but I really am trying to help myself where I can...you must do the same my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Anyway, going to quickly catch up.... :thumbup:

How did your day go lovely? Other than daydreaming of BnB? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:sad2: :cry: https://www.koinlocal6.com/news/loc...arvation-abuse-of/suidNp0KzUOIPDZ5LdnBbw.cspx :cry: :sad2:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie- Happy Friday to you too lovey. You've been a busy turtle!

Hey Molls! i can always count on you to keep me up to date when I'm away. thanks lovely :hugs: 

I hate being so busy lately, but unfortunately i can't help it. I've got a bridal shower tomorrow and I've got a DIY project on my hands to make the cupcakes we are serving look a little fancier. I'll have to share pics (if it turns out right :haha:) How are u and LAX getting along?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave: Congrats on being team :blue:! Raijko is a cool name and i too would prefer a unique one to one that is boring and over used.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie- Happy Friday to you too lovey. You've been a busy turtle!
> 
> Hey Molls! i can always count on you to keep me up to date when I'm away. thanks lovely :hugs:
> 
> I hate being so busy lately, but unfortunately i can't help it. I've got a bridal shower tomorrow and I've got a DIY project on my hands to make the cupcakes we are serving look a little fancier. I'll have to share pics (if it turns out right :haha:) How are u and LAX getting along?Click to expand...

My word you are SO busy! Mmm cupcakes! :munch: Good luck with them! Babe and I are quite all right... well, I haven't failed as an incubator (regardless of the discomfort) and he is thriving for it so :thumbup: I count that as a win! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- Re: to my doctor telling me what's what- Thing is... they tell you to crouch, not bend down to pick up toys or a fallen set of keys, etc. so I didn't know I was doing anything wrong. :shrug:
> 
> She did tell me that there is nothing I can do... no strengthening exercises or anything like that will help; all I can do is limit my movements and do physical therapy.
> 
> I think that spelling it differently will help with the pronunciation when someone reads it but he will still ALWAYS have to spell his name out for others in life. Going to the doctor, the DMV, reservations, etc. That being said, I do NOT dislike the name; I am a fan of common but not too common names myself and would much rather have an really unique name than an overly common name like... John or something. :thumbup:

I more meant that I'm glad she was able to confirm for you the pain you've been having and whatnot, not that you were doing anything wrong :hugs:

I hope that taking it easy and avoiding movements that aggravate your pubic bone will help the pain to ease up for you!

Yes, likely he'll have to do that- but I think plenty of people do. I do I and I've got a common name! People always start spelling my name "K...r....i...s" I'm like, "It's Christina with a Ch..." I've never met a single Kristina in my life, so I'm not sure why everyone says that? But, even when I've told people my name a hundred times it never fails - I ALWAYS get called Christine. Pretty much everyone except my parents and DH call me Christine. :shrug: I used to go by Chrissy in school, but every called me Christy, then. I just turn whenever someone says a name that starts with "Chris" :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> :wave: Congrats on being team :blue:! Raijko is a cool name and i too would prefer a unique one to one that is boring and over used.

Thank you, Newbie!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to see a picture of your cupcakes and I'm sure they'll be fab!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna- Re: to my doctor telling me what's what- Thing is... they tell you to crouch, not bend down to pick up toys or a fallen set of keys, etc. so I didn't know I was doing anything wrong. :shrug:
> 
> She did tell me that there is nothing I can do... no strengthening exercises or anything like that will help; all I can do is limit my movements and do physical therapy.
> 
> I think that spelling it differently will help with the pronunciation when someone reads it but he will still ALWAYS have to spell his name out for others in life. Going to the doctor, the DMV, reservations, etc. That being said, I do NOT dislike the name; I am a fan of common but not too common names myself and would much rather have an really unique name than an overly common name like... John or something. :thumbup:
> 
> I more meant that I'm glad she was able to confirm for you the pain you've been having and whatnot, not that you were doing anything wrong :hugs:
> 
> I hope that taking it easy and avoiding movements that aggravate your pubic bone will help the pain to ease up for you!
> 
> Yes, likely he'll have to do that- but I think plenty of people do. I do I and I've got a common name! People always start spelling my name "K...r....i...s" I'm like, "It's Christina with a Ch..." I've never met a single Kristina in my life, so I'm not sure why everyone says that? But, even when I've told people my name a hundred times it never fails - I ALWAYS get called Christine. Pretty much everyone except my parents and DH call me Christine. :shrug: I used to go by Chrissy in school, but every called me Christy, then. I just turn whenever someone says a name that starts with "Chris" :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: That's funny. One of my stipulations with naming the girls was that their first name not be "specialty" spelled. Their middle names were fine to be spelled uniquely but not their first. Still.... you'd be surprised what people can do to names. You know, I don't know many Christina's or any variation thereof but I do know a Kristina (no joke!), Christiana, and Charisma. :thumbup: Perhaps tell people that your name is Christina with traditional spelling might help? I have to do that for the girls. If nothing else, they pause for a second. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I HAVE TURTLE MAIL:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

My DH just gave it to me, he'd snaffled it out the postbox today and had ledged it in the garage and didn't tell me :dohh:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/reception-colis.gif


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/reception-colis.gif

Open it! Open it! Who's it from??


----------



## LunaLady

Yay turtle mail!!!! Can't wait to see what it is!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Turtle mail always makes me cry:cry:

It's a beeeeeeaautiful mosaic and clay turtle for me and a furry keyring turtle with big eyes for Holly, she's asleep but tomorrow morning she will be :cloud9: when she sees it and :cloud9: all day long!

And a lovely note with shiny twinkle stickers on it to me and Holly:hugs:

Thankyou so much APRIL!:hug:

Pics in a mo:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here are my lovely gifts:D April the box was a bit battered but contents all unharmed:thumbup: Thankyou again soooo much:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









018.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Here are my lovely gifts:D April the box was a bit battered but contents all unharmed:thumbup: Thankyou again soooo much:hugs:

Gorgeous!! April is quite the gift-giver! So thoughtful!!


----------



## Mollykins

Very nicely done April! :hugs: Good Job!


----------



## Mollykins

Did a tour of the Maternity ward yesterday. :) Currently going through some more paperwork and writing up my hospital bag list and birthing list. :thumbup: I will call in later and set up the sibling tour for the girls. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well looks like swimming's off tonight since DH has a meeting at the school about DSS's school trip so I'm going to go and get some sewing done instead:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Well looks like swimming's off tonight since DH has a meeting at the school about DSS's school trip so I'm going to go and get some sewing done instead:thumbup:

Oh poobums... you mowed for nothing! :dohh: Well actually, you have baby swimmers tomorrow yes?


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwww :awww: I spy more gorgeous turtle gifts :cloud9:

Lovely gifts April...I look forward to little Holly's pics when she gets a hold of that tomorrow :cloud9:

My day on the road was long and so was my meeting (needed a bit of B&B dreaming Molly to keep me from falling asleep:winkwink:) but I'm back and now rushing again as we are off to a wedding reception tonight. *Crunchie...I'm wearing black!!* I'm so tired though so we won't be staying late.

Anyway, I best go and do something with myself.....have a great Friday night everyone :kiss::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Awwwww :awww: I spy more gorgeous turtle gifts :cloud9:
> 
> Lovely gifts April...I look forward to little Holly's pics when she gets a hold of that tomorrow :cloud9:
> 
> My day on the road was long and so was my meeting (needed a bit of B&B dreaming Molly to keep me from falling asleep:winkwink:) but I'm back and now rushing again as we are off to a wedding reception tonight. *Crunchie...I'm wearing black!!* I'm so tired though so we won't be staying late.
> 
> Anyway, I best go and do something with myself.....have a great Friday night everyone :kiss::hugs:

Oh, have fun Kit! I bet you'll look fabulous! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Did a tour of the Maternity ward yesterday. :) Currently going through some more paperwork and writing up my hospital bag list and birthing list. :thumbup: I will call in later and set up the sibling tour for the girls. :awww:

Fun stuff! Are the girls so excited for their baby brother??


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry no swimbulations this eve B...a bit of sewing still hits the spot though eh? :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HI-YAAAAAA!!!!


https://www.tvthrong.co.uk/files/u1670/MorganaSHow.jpeg

Sorry I was AWOL yesterday, was feeling sorry for myself so took some sleeping pills and fell sound asleep. Even OH's ambush at 1am failed. I was out.of.it.

I tried to catch up but y'all talk a load of $hit mostly so I'll just recap the important parts! :haha: :winkwink:

LUNA! A boy! Hurrrrahhhhhhhh! I like unusual names too. In this day and age they are much more acceptable and try being a Sarah born in 1982. I am NEVER just Sarah. Sarah K or my full name etc, never can just be Sarah in my own right. I'm one of FIVE on my FLOOR at work. So 5 of us all in close proximity. SUCKKKKKS.

KIT make sure that hospital bag is packed! my colleague at work became a Grandma yesterday morning to a little boy, Oscar, due in 6 weeks time! 4 lbs 9, tiny little thing. He's fine, but in ICU for a while until he really gets the hang of life outside. Made me think of you!

BETHANY MAKE ME ONE OF THOSE! omg please dear god I need a matryoshka costume. Do you know how well they'd sell online? Anything matryoshka themed gets snapped up in minutes. I MUST HAVE ONE. Thanks for providing my wedding dress lol.

JAYNIE did you get turtle mail toady?! If not, hiopefully tomorrow!!!!

HAYLEY darling hope this week has been a good one for you, a nice weekend now for you and your boys. 

CRUNCHSTER thanks for my profile message .... but either I'm thick or y ou're confused and I can't think what appointment you're talking about :wacko:

*HELLO everyone else!*


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Awwwww :awww: I spy more gorgeous turtle gifts :cloud9:
> 
> Lovely gifts April...I look forward to little Holly's pics when she gets a hold of that tomorrow :cloud9:
> 
> My day on the road was long and so was my meeting (needed a bit of B&B dreaming Molly to keep me from falling asleep:winkwink:) but I'm back and now rushing again as we are off to a wedding reception tonight. *Crunchie...I'm wearing black!!* I'm so tired though so we won't be staying late.
> 
> Anyway, I best go and do something with myself.....have a great Friday night everyone :kiss::hugs:

I'm sorry you are so tired and STILL have a function to go to. :hugs: You are going to look fab... maybe a pic if you're not too tired?? :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

:haha: Hehe, Sarachka you're right, we do talk a lot of nonsense around these parts! :fool:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Did a tour of the Maternity ward yesterday. :) Currently going through some more paperwork and writing up my hospital bag list and birthing list. :thumbup: I will call in later and set up the sibling tour for the girls. :awww:
> 
> Fun stuff! Are the girls so excited for their baby brother??Click to expand...

Yes they are. :) And during the little tour the nurse informed us that the girls could be there the entire time as long as a specific person was there for them; like a sitter. :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I know someone whose 4 year old (or perhaps 3 at teh time) was IN the labour suite with her at the time of delivery and watched it all ... what are yalls thoughts on that?


----------



## Sarachka

*HOLLY! I keep meaning to show you a picture of this special little guy:*

[IMG]https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0c92b4fd.jpg[/IMG]

*this is SQUEAKY MONKEY my bestest and oldest friend in the whole world! Like Hollinka, my childhood beloved toy was also a monkey and he's still by my side almost 30 years later*


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I know someone whose 4 year old (or perhaps 3 at teh time) was IN the labour suite with her at the time of delivery and watched it all ... what are yalls thoughts on that?

I think that it entirely depends on the child, I've met plenty of 3/4 year old children that I would NEVER put in that situation because they are not able to cope with that reality but there are children of that age group that can.


----------



## mummyApril

Hey everyone :) Holly really glad it got to you ok was starting to worry as sent it same time as Lunas lol, but the box definitely got a bashing hehe! I'm glad you like it :) 
I think the little girl was found as when I went back after school no one seemed to know what had gone on! 
Hope everyone else is all well :) I am totally shattered and cannot even move from the sofa right now! Going to have a bath and see if that makes me feel more alive! X


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/617359-tmi-butfunny-story.html


----------



## poas

Hey all congrats Luna on the boy....my dream is coming right :) I just hope this doesn't mean Clare dresses as a clown,because...umm....they scare me!
I'm off to bed but hope you are all good and also...PLEASE can I have addresses as I would like to occupy myself wrapping stuff I have selected for y'all :)
Will look tomoro for addresses and will mentally flick anyones nose who does not send me theirs! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Squeaky Monkey is lovely Sarachka:hugs: And I'm glad you're back on form for the weekend:flower: 

Have fun Kit!:happydance: Though rather you than me, I'm looking forward to a nice early night:sleep: 

And you're right Molly, at least my legs are mowed for babyswimmers and I won't frighten the children by looking like a hairy monster:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night ladies I'm off to beddybums now. Holly had her first ice lolly today (or popsicle!) Just some that DSS the younger made with grenadine, and here is LO during her first ice in mouth experience...and I am proud to see that she can touch her nose with her tongue like I can:happydance:

Sleep tight all XXXXXXXXXXXX:kiss::kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarachka

HOOLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYY looooooooooooooook

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Livie-and-Lu...hoes_GL&var=&hash=item61cbc42cc3#ht_654wt_905


----------



## LunaLady

Cute Little Holly with her ice lolly! :dance:

Sarachka - those are ADORABLE!!


----------



## addie25

HIIIIII I FINALLY HAVE A SECOND TO SIT. MY WEEK WAS CRAZY!!! I am about to go to dinner and have a drink after this crazy week!!! I am going to have to read and catch up later!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Night night ladies I'm off to beddybums now. Holly had her first ice lolly today (or popsicle!) Just some that DSS the younger made with grenadine, and here is LO during her first ice in mouth experience...and I am proud to see that she can touch her nose with her tongue like I can:happydance:
> 
> Sleep tight all XXXXXXXXXXXX:kiss::kiss::kiss:

:awww: I love baby firsts. So sweet. You know, my girls call them ice pops. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

HI LUNA!!! How have you been feeling???


----------



## addie25

Hi molly you are on 2 how are you!!!!!


----------



## addie25

yay and sara!!! LOL I really needed to look at who was on be4 I started posting hello's lol!!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> HI LUNA!!! How have you been feeling???

Doing well! I'll save you a bit of catch up - we found out yesterday we're having a BOY! We're thrilled :cloud9:

I'm glad your busy week is over!! Enjoy your Friday night! :happydance: I hope we get to hear more from you real soon :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> HI LUNA!!! How have you been feeling???
> 
> Doing well! I'll save you a bit of catch up - we found out yesterday we're having a BOY! We're thrilled :cloud9:
> 
> I'm glad your busy week is over!! Enjoy your Friday night! :happydance: I hope we get to hear more from you real soon :hugs:Click to expand...

YAY A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSS HOW AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I do have some good news. They said they figured out how to test the embryos so now they want to make sure they are getting great results every time so to call them Tuesday to see If I can start IVF in June. But I have a feeling if not June then July! Im cautiously excited!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> HI LUNA!!! How have you been feeling???
> 
> Doing well! I'll save you a bit of catch up - we found out yesterday we're having a BOY! We're thrilled :cloud9:
> 
> I'm glad your busy week is over!! Enjoy your Friday night! :happydance: I hope we get to hear more from you real soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSS HOW AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I do have some good news. They said they figured out how to test the embryos so now they want to make sure they are getting great results every time so to call them Tuesday to see If I can start IVF in June. But I have a feeling if not June then July! Im cautiously excited!Click to expand...

Oh, yay Addie!!! That's great news! So did they get over the troubles they were having before, then? June or July; either sounds great :thumbup:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI LUNA!!! How have you been feeling???
> 
> Doing well! I'll save you a bit of catch up - we found out yesterday we're having a BOY! We're thrilled :cloud9:
> 
> I'm glad your busy week is over!! Enjoy your Friday night! :happydance: I hope we get to hear more from you real soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSS HOW AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I do have some good news. They said they figured out how to test the embryos so now they want to make sure they are getting great results every time so to call them Tuesday to see If I can start IVF in June. But I have a feeling if not June then July! Im cautiously excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yay Addie!!! That's great news! So did they get over the troubles they were having before, then? June or July; either sounds great :thumbup:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Well, they were doing a practice run to make sure they can detect (whatever they are trying to detect ) but it wasnt working on our cheek cells bc our cells were not cooperating. They are no good. Soooo they decided to do the test on another part of our DNA and got great results they were able to detect whatever it is they need to detect :shrug::shrug::shrug: They always do this because they do not want u to do all the shots and then get to testing the embryos and the probes do not work you know.So they test on another part of your DNA first. So now they know they work properly and hopefully its consistent and they give me the green light for IVF. I am not getting 2 excited till I hear its consistent and they say I can start. But I am glad its not where it was last week with the welllll its not going so well.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> HI LUNA!!! How have you been feeling???
> 
> Doing well! I'll save you a bit of catch up - we found out yesterday we're having a BOY! We're thrilled :cloud9:
> 
> I'm glad your busy week is over!! Enjoy your Friday night! :happydance: I hope we get to hear more from you real soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSS HOW AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I do have some good news. They said they figured out how to test the embryos so now they want to make sure they are getting great results every time so to call them Tuesday to see If I can start IVF in June. But I have a feeling if not June then July! Im cautiously excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yay Addie!!! That's great news! So did they get over the troubles they were having before, then? June or July; either sounds great :thumbup:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they were doing a practice run to make sure they can detect (whatever they are trying to detect ) but it wasnt working on our cheek cells bc our cells were not cooperating. They are no good. Soooo they decided to do the test on another part of our DNA and got great results they were able to detect whatever it is they need to detect :shrug::shrug::shrug: They always do this because they do not want u to do all the shots and then get to testing the embryos and the probes do not work you know.So they test on another part of your DNA first. So now they know they work properly and hopefully its consistent and they give me the green light for IVF. I am not getting 2 excited till I hear its consistent and they say I can start. But I am glad its not where it was last week with the welllll its not going so well.Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining it more to me, I get it now :thumbup: Sounds like everything's going just brilliantly, then! That's great! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Ok time to go out but like I said I am cautiously excited I will let you all know when I hear the good news. I am still smiling from ear to ear tho that they got it to work. Here a pic of how happy I am lol ( me at 5 since I do not have a pic of me at this age smiling from ear to ear :shrug:)


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Hi molly you are on 2 how are you!!!!!

I am well my lovely, how are you holding up after your busy week?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> HI LUNA!!! How have you been feeling???
> 
> Doing well! I'll save you a bit of catch up - we found out yesterday we're having a BOY! We're thrilled :cloud9:
> 
> I'm glad your busy week is over!! Enjoy your Friday night! :happydance: I hope we get to hear more from you real soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSS HOW AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I do have some good news. They said they figured out how to test the embryos so now they want to make sure they are getting great results every time so to call them Tuesday to see If I can start IVF in June. But I have a feeling if not June then July! Im cautiously excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yay Addie!!! That's great news! So did they get over the troubles they were having before, then? June or July; either sounds great :thumbup:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they were doing a practice run to make sure they can detect (whatever they are trying to detect ) but it wasnt working on our cheek cells bc our cells were not cooperating. They are no good. Soooo they decided to do the test on another part of our DNA and got great results they were able to detect whatever it is they need to detect :shrug::shrug::shrug: They always do this because they do not want u to do all the shots and then get to testing the embryos and the probes do not work you know.So they test on another part of your DNA first. So now they know they work properly and hopefully its consistent and they give me the green light for IVF. I am not getting 2 excited till I hear its consistent and they say I can start. But I am glad its not where it was last week with the welllll its not going so well.Click to expand...

That is GREAT news Addie!! FX that June is your month! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Cute picture of Little Addie!! :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

I just realized I forgot to have lunch...... oops :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sat here in a mess, crumpled in tears, I'm flat broke I can't survive on benefits there are no jobs in my area that are of any use to me they want experience or a drivers licence and you cant get experience without working and cant get a licence without money, the jobs I can get are for less than ten hours a week which wont even pay the rent never mind food gas electric etc i'm so stressed I wish i could crawl under a rock and never wake up...something has to crack


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> Sat here in a mess, crumpled in tears, I'm flat broke I can't survive on benefits there are no jobs in my area that are of any use to me they want experience or a drivers licence and you cant get experience without working and cant get a licence without money, the jobs I can get are for less than ten hours a week which wont even pay the rent never mind food gas electric etc i'm so stressed I wish i could crawl under a rock and never wake up...something has to crack

I'm so sorry you're low ginge! Why don't you try some college training or courses? They do all different schemes now! Which is why I decided to go for some college courses etc plus even if it doesn't work at least your mind is else where and you'll have qualifications behind you etc job centre can help you out with the courses etc! Do you have work based interviews? X


----------



## mummyApril

Ahh baby has hiccups too cute!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

I got up too early...so tired :wacko: I need to go back to bed for a while so I'll catch up later...just wanted to say hi :hi:

:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

*
Ginga Ninja I'm so sorry you're so depressed. That's no good at all.  As you know I am an adviser at the JCP for exactly your age group, 18-24 year olds so this is kinda my area of expertise. These are the things I'd talk to my customers about if they came to an appointment and told me what you'd just told me.

WORK TRIALS your JCP should have a list of Work Trials in your area and most WTs have a guarenteed job at the end of it. There are Employment Advisers in each job centre (called LMRAs until very recently) whose job it is to procure things like this. Ask if you can speak to them. Our EA team send out a bulletin every week with all the work trials and work experience placements on.

WORK EXPERIENCE very similar to WT but there's no guarentee of a job at the end of it, though we've had great success in Peterborough in people actually being employed after their work experience. The EAs organise this too and should have a list. I KNOW that the idea of 6-8 weeks of working full time just for your benefit and not for a wage is really unappealing but if you look at the bigger picture - it gives you that recent experience on a CV that everyone is after. It will be a productive use of your time because it shows an employer that you're willing and able and reliable.

VOLUNTARY WORK Doesn't matter if your experience comes from paid employment or voluntary work, on a CV experience is experience. Voluntary work also really boosts your character profile too. It's great to use your spare time to give back to the community.

TRAINING I don't know what it's like at your JCP but loads of funding for training has been cut here (Thanks David Cameron!) so we don't have LOADS on offer, but we certainly do have some things. IT, English, Maths, CV help, food hygiene certificate etc. I know it's hard to get motivated sometimes, but you don't want to be on benefits so make sure you get the most out of it you can. 

You can PM me this if you don't want to say on here, but what stage are you on? 1, 2, 3 or 4 etc? Do you have a dedicated adviser? How often do you see your adviser? Sorry you're feeling so low!!! I'd help you out if you were on my caseload!




*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Ginge I'm glad Sarachka's replied:thumbup: Big hugs, I know something will turn up. Does your mum have any horse connections you could exploit? RDA stuff or something, I'm sure they always need workers:shrug: Try not to get too down about it:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just a quick one because I'm exceptionally busy reading Italian in a deckchair in the garden :haha: Such an unlikely thing in my book; teenage girl has one night stand with the father of the kid she's a nanny for, and Hey Presto! Falls Pregnant:dohh: Yeah my arse she did! I vow never to write a book with such an unrealistic pregnancy in it.

Baby swimmers was fab, stayed almost an hour, LO was having such fun:thumbup: Then she started getting cold so we went and had a hot shower, she loves that:cloud9:

Baby cycling this afternoon, off to the forest with DH to ourselves since the boys are at their mum's this afternoon. I nuv that :hugs:

*Addie* great that they've got the testing going well:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HOOLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYY looooooooooooooook
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Livie-and-Lu...hoes_GL&var=&hash=item61cbc42cc3#ht_654wt_905

I think I'm just going to have to buy those. Without further to-do :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can only pay with paypal but don't know what that is:shrug:

Big fire engine outside my house....back in a mo, going for a butchers..:^o


----------



## new mummy2010

helloooooooooooooo

very quiet today??

addie-really hope they get things sorted for june if not july you will have another 4 weeks of having some fun without worrying 

B-you never said if your meeting up with any turtles ??

april0you were up in the night i see are you ok?

ginge-the only advise i would give is what sarachka has said earlier but good luck lovely#

kit-how you doing today ,we too were up early to early AGAIN!!! and now im sleepy!!

i cane feel now really defined to where nate's head,bottom,back,legs and feet are !!!!!!!!!! nuv it


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have lots of qualifications...I have 14 GCSEs, National Diploma in Animal Management, ECDL and Keyskills ICT level 3 :wacko: the problem is the jobs here are for about 6-8 hours per week which wouldn't even make the amount of money the jobcentre give me so in effect i'd be worse off than where I am now!

I *think* i'm stage 2 I see my adviser every fortnight to sign my declaration and for work trials and work experience there isn't much on offer in that respect and I have looked, volunteering is ok but the locations are a bus ride away from where I live, i can barely afford the bus fare to go sign. Training isn't very good at the moment, half of the advisers have lost their jobs at out jobcentre, so the outlook for the customers isn't very good either!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi moomin I see ya xx

Ginge that sounds like a real crappy situation, but you are a lovely person + I'm sure something will turn up eventually spesh with your qualifications too keep ya chin up is there no rescue centres you couyld volunteer at and cadge a lift off someone who works there already ?you have orobably looked at these options I'm just racking my brains for ya! Or a vets ? What about looking into a childminding course + starting up on your own as you do love kiddies usually the course is free + ya get a grant for 250-300 to buy safety stuff and general equipment you would need ??


----------



## new mummy2010

Any good places to buy material from? That you guys no about? Mum is getting her moses basket covered and having no look finding what we are looking for?!

Something animal print or stripey to match my myleene klass purchases in bright colours and greys?

Tried dunhelm mill + local markets but no joy .....


----------



## new mummy2010

Any good places to buy material from? That you guys no about? Mum is getting her moses basket covered and having no look finding what we are looking for?!

Something animal print or stripey to match my myleene klass purchases in bright colours and greys?

Tried dunhelm mill + local markets but no joy .....


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls :) so quiet on our thread today!
I am on my way to Oregon to see some family. Its rainy and I really hope the weather looks up for my cousin's daughter's b'day party today!

Just wanted to say hello


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Just a quick one because I'm exceptionally busy reading Italian in a deckchair in the garden :haha: Such an unlikely thing in my book; teenage girl has one night stand with the father of the kid she's a nanny for, and Hey Presto! Falls Pregnant:dohh: Yeah my arse she did! I vow never to write a book with such an unrealistic pregnancy in it.
> 
> Baby swimmers was fab, stayed almost an hour, LO was having such fun:thumbup: Then she started getting cold so we went and had a hot shower, she loves that:cloud9:
> 
> Baby cycling this afternoon, off to the forest with DH to ourselves since the boys are at their mum's this afternoon. I nuv that :hugs:
> 
> *Addie* great that they've got the testing going well:thumbup:

Bethany - I've got news and it's all bad... I was told today, when I met my friends that another girl we went to school with is pregnant. Last I heard she didn't want kids. See she fell pregnant when she was 18 from a one night stand and decided to have an abortion but hot an infection and got told she only had a 30% chance of natural conception. Got with her fella when she was 19 and he had a daughter who they lpol after every weekend, she still didn't want kids. They had a separation period and she got drunk and had one night stand (this girl has still, only slept with 4 people so this isn't the best story to paint her in a great light) and she was drunk, so went the day after for emergency contraception... Fast forward 10 weeks at which point she's back with fella. She has persistent ear infection and suspected water infection goes to see doctor who tells her she's pregnant. And she knows it's one night stand boy. A miracle baby :cloud9: needless to say... The not wanting kids thing was a defence mechanism for not being able, and she is having a girl. Pregnant twice in her life with her one night stands :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi new mummy type it in to google - try ordering online?


----------



## firstbaby25

Right now for a proper catch up! 

Sorry I've been absent :blush: I've been a bad turtle. 

Sarachka - i'm not aware of any parcels :shrug: but I stayed out this week so hopefully o haven't missed it - I have to give my mums address as it's the most permanent so I'll go tomorrow and see if I have a parcel! :mail: :yipee: yours is all ready for posting :thumbup: 

Ginge :hugs: I know how horrible it is... I'm enrolled to do an AAT at the local college. And the JC don't pay for it, the European social fund does if I'm still in contact with the job centre :shrug: you looked at that. My Adam did training when he got made redundant and it was that that got him his current job. 

Luna - have a great time dear hope the weather is great! 

Kit how you feeling and April it seems you are shattered?! 
:hi: everyone.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oo addie congratulations :yipee: at least it was a problem they could solve. FX'd for June for you :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Hey Hayley I was ok just woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for a while so came on here lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey jaynie that's just typical really (your friend I mean) so what happens now she is back with the original fella?

Luna lovely enjoy your day hope the sun shines soon, and congrats on your avocado nom nom !! Joking !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Many things tonight....firstly, I thought it might be an idea if any UK turtles who are interested in a meeting pm me their mobile number?:telephone: I'm really hoping to have no problem BnBing from my mum and dad's house, and as from 26th May my Blackberry should be workinghappydance: )BUT I think as a safety net it would be good to have an emergency text message option:thumbup:

Next weekend and the one after are, as far as I know, both free, so you guys tell me what weekend you could manage, I'm guessing London is the most central option? Heads together to arrange something:happydance:

Ho ho ho just think how jealous the US ladies and the SA lady will be!

We'll send you a group photo Live from London:haha: 

Kit, Lissy, Ginge and any others who may have problems travelling etc, we'll see what we can do between us....

IDEAS PRETTY PLEEEEEEEASE!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

hey jaynie yes im getting very tired even doin smallest of things! blah lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

MUMMYAPRIL!!! Holly nuvs you and says thankyou so much:hugs: She told me I should have woken her last night to give her the turtle keyring:dohh: And MY turtle is very happy in his new home, on the mosaic table in my studio:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









016.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2









021.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

The next time I 'thank' someone it's my 3000th thanks...:-k mmmmmm who shall I thank next?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick one because I'm exceptionally busy reading Italian in a deckchair in the garden :haha: Such an unlikely thing in my book; teenage girl has one night stand with the father of the kid she's a nanny for, and Hey Presto! Falls Pregnant:dohh: Yeah my arse she did! I vow never to write a book with such an unrealistic pregnancy in it.
> 
> Baby swimmers was fab, stayed almost an hour, LO was having such fun:thumbup: Then she started getting cold so we went and had a hot shower, she loves that:cloud9:
> 
> Baby cycling this afternoon, off to the forest with DH to ourselves since the boys are at their mum's this afternoon. I nuv that :hugs:
> 
> *Addie* great that they've got the testing going well:thumbup:
> 
> Bethany - I've got news and it's all bad... I was told today, when I met my friends that another girl we went to school with is pregnant. Last I heard she didn't want kids. See she fell pregnant when she was 18 from a one night stand and decided to have an abortion but hot an infection and got told she only had a 30% chance of natural conception. Got with her fella when she was 19 and he had a daughter who they lpol after every weekend, she still didn't want kids. They had a separation period and she got drunk and had one night stand (this girl has still, only slept with 4 people so this isn't the best story to paint her in a great light) and she was drunk, so went the day after for emergency contraception... Fast forward 10 weeks at which point she's back with fella. She has persistent ear infection and suspected water infection goes to see doctor who tells her she's pregnant. And she knows it's one night stand boy. A miracle baby :cloud9: needless to say... The not wanting kids thing was a defence mechanism for not being able, and she is having a girl. Pregnant twice in her life with her one night stands :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah I was only being cynical after my months of opks and 2 mcs:haha:
I have a couple of friends who also had similar experiences (one who aborted and regretted it years later when still childless- I'm glad your friend has kids now) and to be honest I think I personally only got lucky since I was only fractionally more prudent than they were (lucky to NOT get pregnant, such as things were at the time, oh how things change over the years:dohh:) Even my first mc with my DH I'm not sure I even had sex:shrug: So I know the "miracle" babies can happen. 


It's just in novel writing terms I find it a bit the easy option for keeping the plot going. Like when you're a kid and you're writing a story and you're not quite sure how to end it so you write "And then I woke up and found it was all a dream". If Holly does that I will tell ask her in the kindest possible words if maybe something other than "waking up" happened?:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

G'd evening lovelies :hugs:

After my tired start to the day, I have been a very busy turtle...shopped till I dropped I did and then came home where OH has lovingly just fed me some dinner as I'd had nuffink all day (very naughty of me I know:blush:) I've only got a few more things to get and then I have everything I need for the arrival of the ickle one :cloud9:

I have many much turtle gifts also which I plan to post next week :happydance: I am trying to make sure I send a little something to everyone but as yet I don't have all I need AND a couple of people that may have already received something from me may get a second little something. I really must concentrate on sending a first gift to everyone before commencing the next round :haha::winkwink:

So I'm going to spam the thread with some replies I think :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> HI LUNA!!! How have you been feeling???
> 
> Doing well! I'll save you a bit of catch up - we found out yesterday we're having a BOY! We're thrilled :cloud9:
> 
> I'm glad your busy week is over!! Enjoy your Friday night! :happydance: I hope we get to hear more from you real soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSS HOW AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I do have some good news. They said they figured out how to test the embryos so now they want to make sure they are getting great results every time so to call them Tuesday to see If I can start IVF in June. But I have a feeling if not June then July! Im cautiously excited!Click to expand...

Amazing news Addie :happydance: I'm so pleased you have something positive back from the IVF people for a change :thumbup: Onwards and upwards now :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Me!! Me!! 

The weekend after next I think is best for me because I can get my dad to pay for my train ticket as I will see him too and stay there... Though I will have some explaining to do! 

April anyone else... A good Saturday? I'm ready for killing my oh :growlmad:!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> G'd evening lovelies :hugs:
> 
> After my tired start to the day, I have been a very busy turtle...shopped till I dropped I did and then came home where OH has lovingly just fed me some dinner as I'd had nuffink all day (very naughty of me I know:blush:) I've only got a few more things to get and then I have everything I need for the arrival of the ickle one :cloud9:
> 
> I have many much turtle gifts also which I plan to post next week :happydance: I am trying to make sure I send a little something to everyone but as yet I don't have all I need AND a couple of people that may have already received something from me may get a second little something. I really must concentrate on sending a first gift to everyone before commencing the next round :haha::winkwink:
> 
> So I'm going to spam the thread with some replies I think :thumbup:

I have decided to make sure everyone gets one! So I have a little list of those that have received them... Very wise miss kit :thumbup: glad you had a nice day :) I'm falling out with the Oh but I'm sure we'll be fine!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HI-YAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.tvthrong.co.uk/files/u1670/MorganaSHow.jpeg
> 
> Sorry I was AWOL yesterday, was feeling sorry for myself so took some sleeping pills and fell sound asleep. Even OH's ambush at 1am failed. I was out.of.it.
> 
> I tried to catch up but y'all talk a load of $hit mostly so I'll just recap the important parts! :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> LUNA! A boy! Hurrrrahhhhhhhh! I like unusual names too. In this day and age they are much more acceptable and try being a Sarah born in 1982. I am NEVER just Sarah. Sarah K or my full name etc, never can just be Sarah in my own right. I'm one of FIVE on my FLOOR at work. So 5 of us all in close proximity. SUCKKKKKS.
> 
> KIT make sure that hospital bag is packed! my colleague at work became a Grandma yesterday morning to a little boy, Oscar, due in 6 weeks time! 4 lbs 9, tiny little thing. He's fine, but in ICU for a while until he really gets the hang of life outside. Made me think of you!
> 
> BETHANY MAKE ME ONE OF THOSE! omg please dear god I need a matryoshka costume. Do you know how well they'd sell online? Anything matryoshka themed gets snapped up in minutes. I MUST HAVE ONE. Thanks for providing my wedding dress lol.
> 
> JAYNIE did you get turtle mail toady?! If not, hiopefully tomorrow!!!!
> 
> HAYLEY darling hope this week has been a good one for you, a nice weekend now for you and your boys.
> 
> CRUNCHSTER thanks for my profile message .... but either I'm thick or y ou're confused and I can't think what appointment you're talking about :wacko:
> 
> *HELLO everyone else!*

Fab-uh-less post my dearest Sezi :thumbup:

Yes, I have virtually everything I need to go inside my hospital bags now :thumbup: Was the early arrival a surprise for your work mate or did they know Oscar would be early?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww :awww: I spy more gorgeous turtle gifts :cloud9:
> 
> Lovely gifts April...I look forward to little Holly's pics when she gets a hold of that tomorrow :cloud9:
> 
> My day on the road was long and so was my meeting (needed a bit of B&B dreaming Molly to keep me from falling asleep:winkwink:) but I'm back and now rushing again as we are off to a wedding reception tonight. *Crunchie...I'm wearing black!!* I'm so tired though so we won't be staying late.
> 
> Anyway, I best go and do something with myself.....have a great Friday night everyone :kiss::hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry you are so tired and STILL have a function to go to. :hugs: You are going to look fab... maybe a pic if you're not too tired?? :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks doll...it was a lovely night but my goodness I was so tired this morning. I had to have a quick snooze late morning to keep me going and I never do that! Also, I don't have a pic of last night for you...well, none that I am in as I took the pics :dohh:

Hope you're having a good day today so far :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Night night ladies I'm off to beddybums now. Holly had her first ice lolly today (or popsicle!) Just some that DSS the younger made with grenadine, and here is LO during her first ice in mouth experience...and I am proud to see that she can touch her nose with her tongue like I can:happydance:
> 
> Sleep tight all XXXXXXXXXXXX:kiss::kiss::kiss:

ME TOOOOOOOOOOOO!! I don't know anyone else who can touch their nose with their tongue (much as they might try which is very amusing to watch :haha:) and I bet whoever is reading this is having a go :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hello girls :) so quiet on our thread today!
> I am on my way to Oregon to see some family. Its rainy and I really hope the weather looks up for my cousin's daughter's b'day party today!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello

Hi Luna :wave:

Have a great day lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I can only pay with paypal but don't know what that is:shrug:
> 
> Big fire engine outside my house....back in a mo, going for a butchers..:^o

What went down while you were on surveillance?? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I have lots of qualifications...I have 14 GCSEs, National Diploma in Animal Management, ECDL and Keyskills ICT level 3 :wacko: the problem is the jobs here are for about 6-8 hours per week which wouldn't even make the amount of money the jobcentre give me so in effect i'd be worse off than where I am now!
> 
> I *think* i'm stage 2 I see my adviser every fortnight to sign my declaration and for work trials and work experience there isn't much on offer in that respect and I have looked, volunteering is ok but the locations are a bus ride away from where I live, i can barely afford the bus fare to go sign. Training isn't very good at the moment, half of the advisers have lost their jobs at out jobcentre, so the outlook for the customers isn't very good either!

Sorry you're feeling so down about all of this Ginge. Sarachka's advice sounded sensible in that maybe doing something for little or nothing in the short term would pay off in the long run. I know it can't be an appealing thought but it might make the difference between getting something and not?? Hang in there m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Any good places to buy material from? That you guys no about? Mum is getting her moses basket covered and having no look finding what we are looking for?!
> 
> Something animal print or stripey to match my myleene klass purchases in bright colours and greys?
> 
> Tried dunhelm mill + local markets but no joy .....

Hmm, I'm afraid I'm no help in this department...one of the creative turtles might have an idea?? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm so glad Holly liked her turtle aw she looks soo happy :) again glad you liked them :)

Jaynie I had an alright saturday, did some housework this morning and then was too exhausted to do anything this afternoon so just slobbed on the sofa in between doing washing lol! X


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick one because I'm exceptionally busy reading Italian in a deckchair in the garden :haha: Such an unlikely thing in my book; teenage girl has one night stand with the father of the kid she's a nanny for, and Hey Presto! Falls Pregnant:dohh: Yeah my arse she did! I vow never to write a book with such an unrealistic pregnancy in it.
> 
> Baby swimmers was fab, stayed almost an hour, LO was having such fun:thumbup: Then she started getting cold so we went and had a hot shower, she loves that:cloud9:
> 
> Baby cycling this afternoon, off to the forest with DH to ourselves since the boys are at their mum's this afternoon. I nuv that :hugs:
> 
> *Addie* great that they've got the testing going well:thumbup:
> 
> Bethany - I've got news and it's all bad... I was told today, when I met my friends that another girl we went to school with is pregnant. Last I heard she didn't want kids. See she fell pregnant when she was 18 from a one night stand and decided to have an abortion but hot an infection and got told she only had a 30% chance of natural conception. Got with her fella when she was 19 and he had a daughter who they lpol after every weekend, she still didn't want kids. They had a separation period and she got drunk and had one night stand (this girl has still, only slept with 4 people so this isn't the best story to paint her in a great light) and she was drunk, so went the day after for emergency contraception... Fast forward 10 weeks at which point she's back with fella. She has persistent ear infection and suspected water infection goes to see doctor who tells her she's pregnant. And she knows it's one night stand boy. A miracle baby :cloud9: needless to say... The not wanting kids thing was a defence mechanism for not being able, and she is having a girl. Pregnant twice in her life with her one night stands :shrug:Click to expand...

This is one of those stories that I imagine frustrates the life out of anyone who ever had to really try (or still is) to conceive. It seems unfair although I consider the fact that she now does want bebe to be a happy ending :thumbup: It would be so awful if she didn't :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Many things tonight....firstly, I thought it might be an idea if any UK turtles who are interested in a meeting pm me their mobile number?:telephone: I'm really hoping to have no problem BnBing from my mum and dad's house, and as from 26th May my Blackberry should be workinghappydance: )BUT I think as a safety net it would be good to have an emergency text message option:thumbup:
> 
> Next weekend and the one after are, as far as I know, both free, so you guys tell me what weekend you could manage, I'm guessing London is the most central option? Heads together to arrange something:happydance:
> 
> Ho ho ho just think how jealous the US ladies and the SA lady will be!
> 
> We'll send you a group photo Live from London:haha:
> 
> Kit, Lissy, Ginge and any others who may have problems travelling etc, we'll see what we can do between us....
> 
> IDEAS PRETTY PLEEEEEEEASE!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hey, I'm more than happy to travel into London if all is well although where would you be thinking of as a meeting place?? I can get to anywhere via train/tube or if it's feasible, I would drive :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka and DH and I went cycling all afternoon, and swung by a friend for refreshments and to pick up my sun glasses that I'd left at their place (remember the night we couldn't fold the travel cot up? Those friends!:haha:)

They live in a house near the forest the other side from us, and there was this crazy running race on their doorstep. It's a 24hr race -basically you run 1km laps for 24 hours and the person with the most laps wins. Kind of race I'd put myself in for if I was feeling suicidal, or at least desperately alone:shrug: I've done the team equivalent on a mountain bike, but in a team of 5 it's not you endlessly going round and round:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'd evening lovelies :hugs:
> 
> After my tired start to the day, I have been a very busy turtle...shopped till I dropped I did and then came home where OH has lovingly just fed me some dinner as I'd had nuffink all day (very naughty of me I know:blush:) I've only got a few more things to get and then I have everything I need for the arrival of the ickle one :cloud9:
> 
> I have many much turtle gifts also which I plan to post next week :happydance: I am trying to make sure I send a little something to everyone but as yet I don't have all I need AND a couple of people that may have already received something from me may get a second little something. I really must concentrate on sending a first gift to everyone before commencing the next round :haha::winkwink:
> 
> So I'm going to spam the thread with some replies I think :thumbup:
> 
> I have decided to make sure everyone gets one! So I have a little list of those that have received them... Very wise miss kit :thumbup: glad you had a nice day :) I'm falling out with the Oh but I'm sure we'll be fine!Click to expand...

Oh dear...what's Adam been up to now? Hope it's just a general gripe. Is the house all GO GO GO???


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I'm so glad Holly liked her turtle aw she looks soo happy :) again glad you liked them :)
> 
> Jaynie I had an alright saturday, did some housework this morning and then was too exhausted to do anything this afternoon so just slobbed on the sofa in between doing washing lol! X

Hiya April :wave:

I'm joining you slobbing on the sofa now :thumbup: My goodness you were posting very early (or late?) this morning! If I got up and came on to B&B, there's no way I'd sleep after that unfortunately :nope:

Your gifts to B and Holly were beautiful by the way :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka and DH and I went cycling all afternoon, and swung by a friend for refreshments and to pick up my sun glasses that I'd left at their place (remember the night we couldn't fold the travel cot up? Those friends!:haha:)
> 
> They live in a house near the forest the other side from us, and there was this crazy running race on their doorstep. It's a 24hr race -basically you run 1km laps for 24 hours and the person with the most laps wins. Kind of race I'd put myself in for if I was feeling suicidal, or at least desperately alone:shrug: I've done the team equivalent on a mountain bike, but in a team of 5 it's not you endlessly going round and round:wacko:

Now that race sounds like my idea of living hell :wacko: I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah kit just general poofuckery going on here! 

B, kit, sarachka, crunchie, hayley, April - what's goin on with the meeting? I want to come but I'll need to know a proper day soon :thumbup: because I have to be a guest in my dads house :lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can only pay with paypal but don't know what that is:shrug:
> 
> Big fire engine outside my house....back in a mo, going for a butchers..:^o
> 
> What went down while you were on surveillance?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Bof, not alot:shrug: I went down to the gate where the young, fit 30 something firemen were hanging around in their throngs and then I realised they'd just come to get a glimpse of me:dohh:

:haha:Dream on Munkie:cloud9:

One fireman asked if I was barbecuing, and I said no. End of conversation. No telephone numbers exchanged, nothing:nope: I had no mascara on, and was just back from baby swimmers- must have been that:shrug:

BUT....Da Robber at the Post Office was a real one- got away with lots of 's:ninja: It was Da Munkie who Phonie Policie before he even got into Post Officey, but he still gottie away:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah kit just general poofuckery going on here!
> 
> B, kit, sarachka, crunchie, hayley, April - what's goin on with the meeting? I want to come but I'll need to know a proper day soon :thumbup: because I have to be a guest in my dads house :lol:

Ok, so we're talking Saturday/Sunday the 28th/29th May or Saturday/Sunday 4th/5th June. I am going out on the night of the 4th but could still meet in the day time. Apart from that I'm easy peasy :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

I was on my phone Kit no way I was getting out of my bed lol! I really hope I can make the meet I have to check on the dates as I kno jay has planned a weekend to his dads! I don't want to miss this I would cry! X


----------



## mummyApril

I have a craving for the smell of my vanilla and magnolia shake and vac iv had it next to me wafting its lush I hope I don't want to start eating it! Haha x


----------



## firstbaby25

Well this is why I thinker should settle April so that everyone that wants to come can come just I'd need to let my dad know tomorrow particularly if it were the first weekend as that's not a lot of time and he takes a while where money is concerned. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka and DH and I went cycling all afternoon, and swung by a friend for refreshments and to pick up my sun glasses that I'd left at their place (remember the night we couldn't fold the travel cot up? Those friends!:haha:)
> 
> They live in a house near the forest the other side from us, and there was this crazy running race on their doorstep. It's a 24hr race -basically you run 1km laps for 24 hours and the person with the most laps wins. Kind of race I'd put myself in for if I was feeling suicidal, or at least desperately alone:shrug: I've done the team equivalent on a mountain bike, but in a team of 5 it's not you endlessly going round and round:wacko:
> 
> Now that race sounds like my idea of living hell :wacko: I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this :kiss:Click to expand...

DH and I, who have nonetheless done some crazy races in our time, are in agreement that this is the type of race you do just before you jump off a cliff:shrug:

We were cycling beside the poor runners, who still had until 10am tomorrow to keep running, and found it very hard to stop ourselves saying very loudly whilst sniggering next to them "Right, time to head home and pour ourselves a nice glass of wine and put our feet up on the sofa":rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I have a craving for the smell of my vanilla and magnolia shake and vac iv had it next to me wafting its lush I hope I don't want to start eating it! Haha x

Yes, foaming at the mouth is never a good look :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hollinka and DH and I went cycling all afternoon, and swung by a friend for refreshments and to pick up my sun glasses that I'd left at their place (remember the night we couldn't fold the travel cot up? Those friends!:haha:)
> 
> They live in a house near the forest the other side from us, and there was this crazy running race on their doorstep. It's a 24hr race -basically you run 1km laps for 24 hours and the person with the most laps wins. Kind of race I'd put myself in for if I was feeling suicidal, or at least desperately alone:shrug: I've done the team equivalent on a mountain bike, but in a team of 5 it's not you endlessly going round and round:wacko:
> 
> Now that race sounds like my idea of living hell :wacko: I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I, who have nonetheless done some crazy races in our time, are in agreement that this is the type of race you do just before you jump off a cliff:shrug:
> 
> We were cycling beside the poor runners, who still had until 10am tomorrow to keep running, and found it very hard to stop ourselves saying very loudly whilst sniggering next to them "Right, time to head home and pour ourselves a nice glass of wine and put our feet up on the sofa":rofl:Click to expand...

Ooooo, brutal, yet effective! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Well this is why I thinker should settle April so that everyone that wants to come can come just I'd need to let my dad know tomorrow particularly if it were the first weekend as that's not a lot of time and he takes a while where money is concerned. :haha:

Ok, well I'll just go with the flow...if it's the 4th or the 5th it's fine with me....but what about everyone else??


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> I have lots of qualifications...I have 14 GCSEs, National Diploma in Animal Management, ECDL and Keyskills ICT level 3 :wacko: the problem is the jobs here are for about 6-8 hours per week which wouldn't even make the amount of money the jobcentre give me so in effect i'd be worse off than where I am now!
> 
> I *think* i'm stage 2 I see my adviser every fortnight to sign my declaration and for work trials and work experience there isn't much on offer in that respect and I have looked, volunteering is ok but the locations are a bus ride away from where I live, i can barely afford the bus fare to go sign. Training isn't very good at the moment, half of the advisers have lost their jobs at out jobcentre, so the outlook for the customers isn't very good either!

where do you live, let me know and I'll get on the case for you. I'm sure I can find something. Can you get a 'mega rider' which is like a week's bus ticket? 



new mummy2010 said:


> Any good places to buy material from? That you guys no about? Mum is getting her moses basket covered and having no look finding what we are looking for?!
> 
> Something animal print or stripey to match my myleene klass purchases in bright colours and greys?
> 
> Tried dunhelm mill + local markets but no joy .....

Try eBay, there's loads on there



firstbaby25 said:


> Right now for a proper catch up!
> 
> Sorry I've been absent :blush: I've been a bad turtle.
> 
> Sarachka - i'm not aware of any parcels :shrug: but I stayed out this week so hopefully o haven't missed it - I have to give my mums address as it's the most permanent so I'll go tomorrow and see if I have a parcel! :mail: :yipee: yours is all ready for posting :thumbup:
> 
> Ginge :hugs: I know how horrible it is... I'm enrolled to do an AAT at the local college. And the JC don't pay for it, the European social fund does if I'm still in contact with the job centre :shrug: you looked at that. My Adam did training when he got made redundant and it was that that got him his current job.
> 
> Luna - have a great time dear hope the weather is great!
> 
> Kit how you feeling and April it seems you are shattered?!
> :hi: everyone.

Sorry to disappoint lover but it's only a letter, not a parcel :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

O oh we have a broken laptop! The fans not working on it, sigh o well next! X


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh that's fine really I was wondering if I'd missed it so I defo won't miss a letter :thumbup: ooh :yipee: I'll go get it as soon as I can :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

It better be a love letter!


----------



## Sarachka

I've had a lovely day out with OH! The first time we've ever done anything like this, we went to the local lakes with loads of his friends (all Czech gypsies, I was the only English person, it was crazy) and their kids and BBQed and just chilled out. It was lovely. I nuv my OH on days like today


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> It better be a love letter!


It's actually a hand made card!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I've had a lovely day out with OH! The first time we've ever done anything like this, we went to the local lakes with loads of his friends (all Czech gypsies, I was the only English person, it was crazy) and their kids and BBQed and just chilled out. It was lovely. I nuv my OH on days like today

Sounds like an interesting day..and the weather was perfect for chilled BBQ'ing :thumbup: Glad you've had a good day and are nuvving OH :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> O oh we have a broken laptop! The fans not working on it, sigh o well next! X

Oh poop :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Many things tonight....firstly, I thought it might be an idea if any UK turtles who are interested in a meeting pm me their mobile number?:telephone: I'm really hoping to have no problem BnBing from my mum and dad's house, and as from 26th May my Blackberry should be workinghappydance: )BUT I think as a safety net it would be good to have an emergency text message option:thumbup:
> 
> Next weekend and the one after are, as far as I know, both free, so you guys tell me what weekend you could manage, I'm guessing London is the most central option? Heads together to arrange something:happydance:
> 
> Ho ho ho just think how jealous the US ladies and the SA lady will be!
> 
> We'll send you a group photo Live from London:haha:
> 
> Kit, Lissy, Ginge and any others who may have problems travelling etc, we'll see what we can do between us....
> 
> IDEAS PRETTY PLEEEEEEEASE!:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Hey, I'm more than happy to travel into London if all is well although where would you be thinking of as a meeting place?? I can get to anywhere via train/tube or if it's feasible, I would drive :shrug:Click to expand...

 I wouldn't want you to suffer travelling though?:hugs: I'm train dependent too, and then tube/taxi and have a squiggly LO so anywhere child friendly- park or beer garden would be fine. But I'm not a Londoner, I could ask London friends a good Pregnant lady/Baby meeting point? Or we pin point a touristy easy spot to find?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm train reliant too. London is v easy for me to get to.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It better be a love letter!
> 
> 
> It's actually a hand made card!Click to expand...

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Many things tonight....firstly, I thought it might be an idea if any UK turtles who are interested in a meeting pm me their mobile number?:telephone: I'm really hoping to have no problem BnBing from my mum and dad's house, and as from 26th May my Blackberry should be workinghappydance: )BUT I think as a safety net it would be good to have an emergency text message option:thumbup:
> 
> Next weekend and the one after are, as far as I know, both free, so you guys tell me what weekend you could manage, I'm guessing London is the most central option? Heads together to arrange something:happydance:
> 
> Ho ho ho just think how jealous the US ladies and the SA lady will be!
> 
> We'll send you a group photo Live from London:haha:
> 
> Kit, Lissy, Ginge and any others who may have problems travelling etc, we'll see what we can do between us....
> 
> IDEAS PRETTY PLEEEEEEEASE!:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Hey, I'm more than happy to travel into London if all is well although where would you be thinking of as a meeting place?? I can get to anywhere via train/tube or if it's feasible, I would drive :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want you to suffer travelling though?:hugs: I'm train dependent too, and then tube/taxi and have a squiggly LO so anywhere child friendly- park or beer garden would be fine. But I'm not a Londoner, I could ask London friends a good Pregnant lady/Baby meeting point? Or we pin point a touristy easy spot to find?:shrug:Click to expand...

Honestly, thank you but don't worry about me :flower: I will be fine, and if I'm not I'll say so :thumbup: I know London reasonably well, so I can find my way to anywhere really.....it might be easiest to make a meeting point near or at a major tube/train stop so everyone could make their way to it? Waterloo might be good and then we could wander down to the South Bank (London eye etc) for a seat/chat/drink? Just a mere suggestion :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly, if you want those Matryoshka shoes I can get them and you give me the £20 at the meet up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

So is London looking Ok?:shrug:

My dates are easy, my only worry is about *Kit*, delaying things by a week at this crucial stage...:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

London's fine with me, would have to be a weekend though but I think that's the same for Kit too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly, if you want those Matryoshka shoes I can get them and you give me the £20 at the meet up?

Yep.It must be so, Hollinka NEEDS those shoes!:thumbup: I almost sent you a pm earlier saying the same then thought it was a bit presumptious since we haven't actually met yet! But since you (so kindly:hugs:) offer, and since I am 100% reliable in payments, and those shoes are 100,000,000% necessary, then please do:flower: I'd ordered a size 5, before discovering they only take playpal and I don't have a pp account...so if you can do the honours I'll pay you back In London:dance:We will meet by hook or by crook!And if not then I'll pop da quids in da post....but we _shall_ meet:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Hang on no ones asked this question yet.... Are you sure none of you are crazy axe murderers lol! Joking with you ;) lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Hang on no ones asked this question yet.... Are you sure none of you are crazy axe murderers lol! Joking with you ;) lol x

Oh yeah, sorry I forgot to tell you I am a serial killer but i think it'll just make our meeting more interesting...don't ya think?? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> So is London looking Ok?:shrug:
> 
> My dates are easy, my only worry is about *Kit*, delaying things by a week at this crucial stage...:winkwink:

I'm sorry m'love, I'm making you all worried and anxious because of my advanced pregnantness. Would you be more comfortable if I come along the next time you're visiting and maybe you could all meet bebe too then? I don't want to spoil things :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Many things tonight....firstly, I thought it might be an idea if any UK turtles who are interested in a meeting pm me their mobile number?:telephone: I'm really hoping to have no problem BnBing from my mum and dad's house, and as from 26th May my Blackberry should be workinghappydance: )BUT I think as a safety net it would be good to have an emergency text message option:thumbup:
> 
> Next weekend and the one after are, as far as I know, both free, so you guys tell me what weekend you could manage, I'm guessing London is the most central option? Heads together to arrange something:happydance:
> 
> Ho ho ho just think how jealous the US ladies and the SA lady will be!
> 
> We'll send you a group photo Live from London:haha:
> 
> Kit, Lissy, Ginge and any others who may have problems travelling etc, we'll see what we can do between us....
> 
> IDEAS PRETTY PLEEEEEEEASE!:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Hey, I'm more than happy to travel into London if all is well although where would you be thinking of as a meeting place?? I can get to anywhere via train/tube or if it's feasible, I would drive :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want you to suffer travelling though?:hugs: I'm train dependent too, and then tube/taxi and have a squiggly LO so anywhere child friendly- park or beer garden would be fine. But I'm not a Londoner, I could ask London friends a good Pregnant lady/Baby meeting point? Or we pin point a touristy easy spot to find?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, thank you but don't worry about me :flower: I will be fine, and if I'm not I'll say so :thumbup: I know London reasonably well, so I can find my way to anywhere really.....it might be easiest to make a meeting point near or at a major tube/train stop so everyone could make their way to it? Waterloo might be good and then we could wander down to the South Bank (London eye etc) for a seat/chat/drink? Just a mere suggestion :shrug:Click to expand...


Who's up for Waterloo? I am:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Anywhere where turtles is!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I can get to Waterloo, it's the old Eurostar terminus before it moved to St Pancras:thumbup: No Problemo!

We'll see if the others can make Waterloo and then confirm a weekend. I'm fine with either...


----------



## mummyApril

Kit you are not spoiling things! And plus we need a cereal killer there I'll bring some corn flakes haha that's a bad joke worse than the one before, there's something wrong with me tonight x


----------



## mummyApril

if you don't mind planning it all and then me letting you guys know if I can make it or not? I don't see it being much of a problem x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit you are not spoiling things! And plus we need a cereal killer there I'll bring some corn flakes haha that's a bad joke worse than the one before, there's something wrong with me tonight x

:haha: Ahh the old ones are the best! :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

April are you coming - do you know when is best yet?

My only reason for weekend after next, is that its more notice AND ash and Erin are staying there next week and it will be pushed for beds :shrug: but kit honestly if you'd rather do this weekend, of course it can be accommodated :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So is London looking Ok?:shrug:
> 
> My dates are easy, my only worry is about *Kit*, delaying things by a week at this crucial stage...:winkwink:
> 
> I'm sorry m'love, I'm making you all worried and anxious because of my advanced pregnantness. Would you be more comfortable if I come along the next time you're visiting and maybe you could all meet bebe too then? I don't want to spoil things :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't ask me you silly! I'm not pregnant! 

I have friends who when pregnant were windsurfing and suchlike until the first labour contractions, and others, like myself, who were resting and reading. You must decide Kit. I sooooo want to meet you but friends are not like travel cards that expire the same day, there'll be a next time if you don't feel up to it.

AND HERE KIT I WILL ATTEMPT A PROFOUND THOUGHT: 

Any friend who says say 'no' to me (or wears black to my wedding:winkwink:) I love as always. As I expect them to love me if I do the same.:hugs: 

So don't feel obliged to move mountains! I will be coming again at some point!

You can always see on the day how you feel?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> April are you coming - do you know when is best yet?
> 
> My only reason for weekend after next, is that its more notice AND ash and Erin are staying there next week and it will be pushed for beds :shrug: but kit honestly if you'd rather do this weekend, of course it can be accommodated :thumbup:

No, no, just tell me what suits you all best and I will go with the flow...if I have any problems at the time then I'll bow out gracefully so do not organise anything around me. Please yourselves first and I'll work in with you guys :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Kit you are not spoiling things! And plus we need a cereal killer there I'll bring some corn flakes haha that's a bad joke worse than the one before, there's something wrong with me tonight x

Don't worry I have a joke even worse, that I've been meaning to share with you all since yesterday, heard it on the radio...

-A man goes into his Psychiatrist's wearing nothing but Clingfilm shorts:
-Psy says "I can see your/'re nuts! 

Ho ho made me sniggerate yesterday:rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

jaynie im not sure if i can or cannot make it yet, obviously i have to make sure where girls are etc due to being at dads etc and also i know jay has said were going to his dad one weekend but dont know which but you make the plans and if i can come i will be there :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you are not spoiling things! And plus we need a cereal killer there I'll bring some corn flakes haha that's a bad joke worse than the one before, there's something wrong with me tonight x
> 
> Don't worry I have a joke even worse, that I've been meaning to share with you all since yesterday, heard it on the radio...
> 
> -A man goes into his Psychiatrist's wearing nothing but Clingfilm shorts:
> -Psy says "I can see your/'re nuts!
> 
> Ho ho made me sniggerate yesterday:rofl:Click to expand...

whats even worse is that i actually lol'd lol x


----------



## mummyApril

where are Molly and Luna this evening? very quiet


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you are not spoiling things! And plus we need a cereal killer there I'll bring some corn flakes haha that's a bad joke worse than the one before, there's something wrong with me tonight x
> 
> Don't worry I have a joke even worse, that I've been meaning to share with you all since yesterday, heard it on the radio...
> 
> -A man goes into his Psychiatrist's wearing nothing but Clingfilm shorts:
> -Psy says "I can see your/'re nuts!
> 
> Ho ho made me sniggerate yesterday:rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> if you don't mind planning it all and then me letting you guys know if I can make it or not? I don't see it being much of a problem x

That's cool:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

ha im on the laptop not sure how long for i blew the fan just the once and it worked, i should be a mechanic! even though thats cars! but hey ho! i fixed it! lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed now, but soon I will be joining you in UK sleep zone:happydance: So sleep on it and see what tomorrow brings...

I personally am all in favour of the first weekend, considering Kit's condition and how quickly things can go in the final stretch...that said even next weekend may already be too late and the first turtle baby is unto us born:cloud9: 

BUT I also respect that other turtles have commitments too....Hope to see a list tomorrow of what goes and what goeth not:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed now, but soon I will be joining you in UK sleep zone:happydance: So sleep on it and see what tomorrow brings...
> 
> I personally am all in favour of the first weekend, considering Kit's condition and how quickly things can go in the final stretch...that said even next weekend may already be too late and the first turtle baby is unto us born:cloud9:
> 
> BUT I also respect that other turtles have commitments too....Hope to see a list tomorrow of what goes and what goeth not:thumbup:

Goodly night to thee and sleep thee well :sleep:

I'll go with whatever the consensus is for our meet up :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ha im on the laptop not sure how long for i blew the fan just the once and it worked, i should be a mechanic! even though thats cars! but hey ho! i fixed it! lol

You're a goddamn genius!!!! :thumbup: Women rule! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Bethany sleep tight...

Kit I really think you should decide beig the most preggy. I can sleep on a couch no problemo! If it's next weekend I shall go on the Saturday though so the day of Sunday would be better :-k...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night all, we can decide later, maybe 1st weekend Sunday then for Jaynie? To be discussed and decided...oohhh midnight gone here:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

See ya later cinders! :sleep: :sleep: I am excited about our turtle gathering!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night Bethany sleep tight...
> 
> Kit I really think you should decide beig the most preggy. I can sleep on a couch no problemo! If it's next weekend I shall go on the Saturday though so the day of Sunday would be better :-k...

Thanks so much Jaynie for the kind consideration but what I don't want is plans to be made for my benefit and then I can't make it at the last minute for some reason - know what I mean? That's why I'd rather just fit in with the majority if I can. Thanks again though :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> See ya later cinders! :sleep: :sleep: I am excited about our turtle gathering!

Me too!! :happydance: I hope it works out.

Night night from me too...very pooped :sleep:

Catch y'all tomoz :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

i am off to bed, i think i know whats wrong with me, i had strawberries with cream n sugar i think its made me go lala lol 
night all lots love xxx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i am off to bed, i think i know whats wrong with me, i had strawberries with cream n sugar i think its made me go lala lol
> night all lots love xxx

NOM NOM!

Hope you sleep well m'love :sleep::hugs:


----------



## addie25

HI LADIES!!!!! Ive missed everyone. Now that my crazy week is over I will have so much more time to come on and chat!!!! Well rt now I am watching Harry Potter :thumbup: Then we are going to a BBQ, should be fun. I really wish I lived in England and got a spot in these movies. They look so fun to make!!!!! I swear if any of my books ever get published and someone wants to make it a movie I will say great but I want to be in it lol :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Kit I sent you a PM with my address. Let me know if you get it because as we know I am horrible at figure out computers. :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh, I hope Luna and Molly are ok they haven't posted today, night to everyone sound asleep x


----------



## mummyApril

i dont like it i dont tis too quiet!


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't like it neither :nope: where's Molly and Luna did post yesterday to say she was at her cousins so that could explain it. But Molly! Is usually here everyday :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

i know i noticed yesterday arvo i hope shes ok, yh i saw Lunas post :)


----------



## new mummy2010

not sure if i can do the meet up london is a bit far for me spesh on my own and i have'nt been since i was like 9 so not a clue where things are and also we may be going away first weekend as we are off work again week after next ho hum would love too though.............

how is everyone today is so so quiet i have loads in week to catch un and weekends when im not working i have zilch??


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit I sent you a PM with my address. Let me know if you get it because as we know I am horrible at figure out computers. :dohh:

Got it addie, thanks - I replied :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> not sure if i can do the meet up london is a bit far for me spesh on my own and i have'nt been since i was like 9 so not a clue where things are and also we may be going away first weekend as we are off work again week after next ho hum would love too though.............
> 
> how is everyone today is so so quiet i have loads in week to catch un and weekends when im not working i have zilch??

:haha: Isn't that just the way of it though? 

Shame you can't make the meet up, maybe next time. Heck, if bebe makes an early appearance, I might not be there either! Ya' never know eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

It's a day of housework and probably a wee bit more shopping. What about you all? Surely you'll have something much more exciting than me planned?

Whatever you're up to, have a great Sunday :hugs::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

no nothing at all i never left the house yesterday, going to town in a min for some gravy and loo roll wow how exciting!!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> no nothing at all i never left the house yesterday, going to town in a min for some gravy and loo roll wow how exciting!!!

:wohoo: for the loo roll shopping :haha:

Did you get my visitors message? Just checking as I couldn't PM you for some reason :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poofucks not time to read but just to say hellloooooo! Off to my friends (the one from the park who's pregnant and moved away) to visit their new place!:happydance:

Catch up later:kiss::kiss::kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly, if you want those Matryoshka shoes I can get them and you give me the £20 at the meet up?
> 
> Yep.It must be so, Hollinka NEEDS those shoes!:thumbup: I almost sent you a pm earlier saying the same then thought it was a bit presumptious since we haven't actually met yet! But since you (so kindly:hugs:) offer, and since I am 100% reliable in payments, and those shoes are 100,000,000% necessary, then please do:flower: I'd ordered a size 5, before discovering they only take playpal and I don't have a pp account...so if you can do the honours I'll pay you back In London:dance:We will meet by hook or by crook!And if not then I'll pop da quids in da post....but we _shall_ meet:wohoo:Click to expand...

dem shoosies is yoursies! I just purchased them and will present them to Miss Hollinka at our meeting. Shall I see if my sister will let me bring Alex? I've never taken him out for a day but Waterloo is pretty convinient for them and if I say it's some gymnastics friends with kids they might let me? Dunno though bc my brother-in-law works like 60-70 hours a week (merchant banker) and only gets to see the babies at the weekends. I'll ask though. I'm seeing my boy on Wednesday this week! :happydance:

*I ARE EXCITED!*


----------



## Sarachka

Oh I meant to say - anyone coming from up north and who is a bit nervous about London and the tube etc, if you can get to Peterborough I will happily escort you. Or I can meet you first and your main London station and hold your hand to waterloo. I's an old pro at da toob


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick one because I'm exceptionally busy reading Italian in a deckchair in the garden :haha: Such an unlikely thing in my book; teenage girl has one night stand with the father of the kid she's a nanny for, and Hey Presto! Falls Pregnant:dohh: Yeah my arse she did! I vow never to write a book with such an unrealistic pregnancy in it.
> 
> Baby swimmers was fab, stayed almost an hour, LO was having such fun:thumbup: Then she started getting cold so we went and had a hot shower, she loves that:cloud9:
> 
> Baby cycling this afternoon, off to the forest with DH to ourselves since the boys are at their mum's this afternoon. I nuv that :hugs:
> 
> *Addie* great that they've got the testing going well:thumbup:
> 
> Bethany - I've got news and it's all bad... I was told today, when I met my friends that another girl we went to school with is pregnant. Last I heard she didn't want kids. See she fell pregnant when she was 18 from a one night stand and decided to have an abortion but hot an infection and got told she only had a 30% chance of natural conception. Got with her fella when she was 19 and he had a daughter who they lpol after every weekend, she still didn't want kids. They had a separation period and she got drunk and had one night stand (this girl has still, only slept with 4 people so this isn't the best story to paint her in a great light) and she was drunk, so went the day after for emergency contraception... Fast forward 10 weeks at which point she's back with fella. She has persistent ear infection and suspected water infection goes to see doctor who tells her she's pregnant. And she knows it's one night stand boy. A miracle baby :cloud9: needless to say... The not wanting kids thing was a defence mechanism for not being able, and she is having a girl. Pregnant twice in her life with her one night stands :shrug:Click to expand...

I thought I should add, I have been given very low chances of conceiving since I was 18 (molar preg, late loss and torn uterus very nearly led to emergency hysterectomy) and actually conceived Harri through an almost one-night stand (I knew the guy, but we weren't together) so it does happen


----------



## new mummy2010

I would love to. Come and may be able too as we won't be going away until the 30th now but have no idea of trains etc the furthest I go on a train is manchester!!


----------



## addie25

Good Morning/Afternoon. As of now I have no plans for the day and am bored :shrug: DH is asleep. We had a late night. Came home at 2am. It is now 10:40am. I guess I will cook breakfast and watch some TV as I wait for him to wake up!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im back from holiday :)

Thought id show u bump pic:)
https://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8479/16weeksp.jpg
How is everyone? x


----------



## addie25

OH WHAT A CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE BUMP!!!!! I AM SUPER JEALOUS!!! I was that size at like 10 weeks :shrug::shrug::shrug: I am going to be a huge preggers person next time because If I was where you are at 16 weeks at 10 weeks I can only imagine what I will look like at the end!!! My stomach just pushed out for some reason super early.


----------



## addie25

How was your holiday????? I hope next time I fill out like you at the same time....you look amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

My doc said my belly at 10 week was bigger than usual because gas :dohh: LOL thought I would add that LOL


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge- I'm so sorry you are feeling down. I hope you are feeling better about things soon. 

Kit- I'm glad you enjoyed yourself at the party you had to go to. Sorry you were so tired though. I imagine I'll feel your pain soon. My OH is in a friends wedding when I will be 31.5 weeks. :dohh: I'm exhausted just thinking of it. :haha: Oh and as for you and HOLLY being able to touch your tongue to your nose... I can shake my eyes. Also a funny thing to watch people try to do. :haha:

Holly- Little Miss looks ADORABLE with her new toy from April. :awww: And you are right... I am ridiculously rife with jealousy that all you IK turts will be meeting up. Sick with it really. :sick:

Jaynie- About your friend that fell pregnant, it is one of those things that a LTTC'er does find frustrating but I've been on both sides now; unplanned and LTTC. :shrug: I understand better for it I think.

Sarachka- I'm glad you had a great day with your OH. :hugs: 

Clare- Your bump looks gorge m'lovely. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Molly!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Molly I see you!!!!!! :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

Luna I see you too! Sara and Kit :hi:


----------



## addie25

:hi: April!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles

Sorry, I didn't mean to be gone so long. Had flu, had a seminar, been sleeping loads and now i'm back. I bet I have pages and pages to catch up on! Better get cracking!


----------



## addie25

Welcome back Trin!:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> OH WHAT A CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE BUMP!!!!! I AM SUPER JEALOUS!!! I was that size at like 10 weeks :shrug::shrug::shrug: I am going to be a huge preggers person next time because If I was where you are at 16 weeks at 10 weeks I can only imagine what I will look like at the end!!! My stomach just pushed out for some reason super early.

Im not a small person :haha: im 6ft 1 and am UK sz 18 :haha:
But for sum reason i look preggo already lol
i havent gained anyweight yet been eating like horse :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie Clare and Trin :hi: I didn't see you there :)


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OH WHAT A CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE BUMP!!!!! I AM SUPER JEALOUS!!! I was that size at like 10 weeks :shrug::shrug::shrug: I am going to be a huge preggers person next time because If I was where you are at 16 weeks at 10 weeks I can only imagine what I will look like at the end!!! My stomach just pushed out for some reason super early.
> 
> Im not a small person :haha: im 6ft 1 and am UK sz 18 :haha:
> But for sum reason i look preggo already lol
> i havent gained anyweight yet been eating like horse :haha:Click to expand...

U look amazing!!! Thats a perfect belly for 16 weeks!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Okay girls! Looks like it's a......
> 
> *BOY!!*

OMG LUNA!!!!! That's so exciting!!!! Welcome to the boy-mommy world


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> :hi: Molly!!!

:wave: :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Looks like a day of shopping. I just went and woke up DH :happydance: I could not wait any longer! He laughed tho he was not upset that I woke him. We are going to go get binds for a few rooms in the house and a new light for the bathroom!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly I see you!!!!!! :hi:

:wave: Hello April.


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> I would love to. Come and may be able too as we won't be going away until the 30th now but have no idea of trains etc the furthest I go on a train is manchester!!

Would you be going with Lee? I'll probably be going on the Friday otherwise I'd get the train with you... I'm booking soon, or at least gonna look want me to letup know cost and stuff? It's dead easy, would you get train from Crewe or what?


----------



## mummyApril

Molly where have you been? Are you well? X


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm ok to get the train/tube... But I could meet you earlier depending on what time we agree to meet...

Also I'm not ignoring pm's hard to make sense of them on my phone. Lissy are you coming for the meet up?


----------



## mummyApril

How far away is waterloo from London liverpool street? X


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I know someone whose 4 year old (or perhaps 3 at teh time) was IN the labour suite with her at the time of delivery and watched it all ... what are yalls thoughts on that?

I personally think 4 may be a bit long - mostly because much of labour is long and boring for kids. When I had Tarq, Ch'ien was 6 at the time and he watched the whole birth. Toien was 3 and he wandered in and out as he pleased and came in when Tarq was born. But I had a pretty fast labour with not much sitting around. It was wonderful for them and for us to have them there tho. I think it's a great way to normalise birth and take the fear and drama out of it


----------



## addie25

I think it is a bit scarring to be that young and in the room with your mom when you give birth. You do not want to see your mom in pain and you may resent the baby since they are the one in the childs view that hurt the mom. You know.... I personally would not let a child in the room with my. Maybe a teenager to scare them out of having sex lol!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> yay and sara!!! LOL I really needed to look at who was on be4 I started posting hello's lol!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:That's such fantastic news! Fingers and toes crossed :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly where have you been? Are you well? X

...short answer, I'm alive. :haha: Cryptic eh? Really. I'm fine. :hugs:

How are you love dove?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I meant to mention, I started writing up a hospital bag list... once finished I will tape it up on the inside of our walk-in closet. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> How far away is waterloo from London liverpool street? X

It's not too far I don't think, I'd need to check a train map- I come in either to Liverpool street or Fenchurch Street, but the best is if you can you get a train to West Ham on your line? I change there and get the Jubilee line to Waterloo...


----------



## mummyApril

I'm good Molly glad you're good, Holly I'm petrified of the tube so if can come I'd like to try not to use it lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holly, if you want those Matryoshka shoes I can get them and you give me the £20 at the meet up?
> 
> Yep.It must be so, Hollinka NEEDS those shoes!:thumbup: I almost sent you a pm earlier saying the same then thought it was a bit presumptious since we haven't actually met yet! But since you (so kindly:hugs:) offer, and since I am 100% reliable in payments, and those shoes are 100,000,000% necessary, then please do:flower: I'd ordered a size 5, before discovering they only take playpal and I don't have a pp account...so if you can do the honours I'll pay you back In London:dance:We will meet by hook or by crook!And if not then I'll pop da quids in da post....but we _shall_ meet:wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> dem shoosies is yoursies! I just purchased them and will present them to Miss Hollinka at our meeting. Shall I see if my sister will let me bring Alex? I've never taken him out for a day but Waterloo is pretty convinient for them and if I say it's some gymnastics friends with kids they might let me? Dunno though bc my brother-in-law works like 60-70 hours a week (merchant banker) and only gets to see the babies at the weekends. I'll ask though. I'm seeing my boy on Wednesday this week! :happydance:
> 
> *I ARE EXCITED!*Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Thanks sooooooo much!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I'm good Molly glad you're good, Holly I'm petrified of the tube so if can come I'd like to try not to use it lol x

I've often got taxis from Liverpool Street when the old Eurostar terminus was Waterloo, especially at Christmas visits when I was laden with presents:happydance: That stretch of the Jubilee line isn't too bad, it's mainly over ground- I'll google your train lines in a bit, Sth Woodham Ferrers aren't you? It wasn't far or very expensive to my recollection by taxi though. I guess there are buses but Sunday service might be a bit pants:shrug:


----------



## addie25

OH MY are you all meeting up! Lucky! I live in the wrong country!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtles
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to be gone so long. Had flu, had a seminar, been sleeping loads and now i'm back. I bet I have pages and pages to catch up on! Better get cracking!

oh Trin sorry you were poorly:hugs: I assumed ladies were birthing at inconvenient hours:haha: Don't you have a conference or seminar or something in London very soon?:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> OH MY are you all meeting up! Lucky! I live in the wrong country!!

You US ladies will do the same one day, mind you the US is somewhat bigger than the UK:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Ginge- I'm so sorry you are feeling down. I hope you are feeling better about things soon.
> 
> Kit- I'm glad you enjoyed yourself at the party you had to go to. Sorry you were so tired though. I imagine I'll feel your pain soon. My OH is in a friends wedding when I will be 31.5 weeks. :dohh: I'm exhausted just thinking of it. :haha: Oh and as for you and HOLLY being able to touch your tongue to your nose... I can shake my eyes. Also a funny thing to watch people try to do. :haha:
> 
> Holly- Little Miss looks ADORABLE with her new toy from April. :awww: And you are right... I am ridiculously rife with jealousy that all you IK turts will be meeting up. Sick with it really. :sick:
> 
> Jaynie- About your friend that fell pregnant, it is one of those things that a LTTC'er does find frustrating but I've been on both sides now; unplanned and LTTC. :shrug: I understand better for it I think.
> 
> Sarachka- I'm glad you had a great day with your OH. :hugs:
> 
> Clare- Your bump looks gorge m'lovely. :hugs:

Oh DH can do that! Freaks me out :wacko:

And I too am :sick: with jealousy at the impending meet up :nope::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly*! Hello!:wave: Hope you've had a nice weekend:hugs:

*Clare* your bump is looking great:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

April it's one stop to bank! Then you can get Waterloo line. I'm on central line and have to change at bank I could meet you there. Normally you'd get northern line from tottenham ct road but it's not happening...


----------



## firstbaby25

Also do you fink crunchie will come??


----------



## HollyMonkey

MUMMYAPRIL!

I've just checked the map- if you get a train to Stratford, then go one stop on the Jubilee Line (overground tube, since it's out of London proper) to West Ham and meet me there:flower: Then we go just 8 stops, mainly overground, to Waterloo together? Sunday it won't be overly busy either...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> April it's one stop to bank! Then you can get Waterloo line. I'm on central line and have to change at bank I could meet you there. Normally you'd get northern line from tottenham ct road but it's not happening...

That's another good option for you since only short Tube bit:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Also do you fink crunchie will come??

I hope so, i've pmed her


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> MUMMYAPRIL!
> 
> I've just checked the map- if you get a train to Stratford, then go one stop on the Jubilee Line (overground tube, since it's out of London proper) to West Ham and meet me there:flower: Then we go just 8 stops, mainly overground, to Waterloo together? Sunday it won't be overly busy either...

Sounds like a plan :) just need to see if I can come now x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got a million jobs to do after being at my friends this afternoon...be back in a little bit xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just looking at my train times :yipee: I'm also wondering where crunchie might be :shrug: is it the wedding? April serious you would have to do one stop from luv street and I'd wait for ya at bank... And we could go together! I don't much like the tube! 

I'm going to be only northerner aren't I?!


----------



## addie25

:brat: I am super jealous!!!


----------



## addie25

We may need to have a skype chat or something now :thumbup: This way us US girls can still see ya all lol!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm just looking at my train times :yipee: I'm also wondering where crunchie might be :shrug: is it the wedding? April serious you would have to do one stop from luv street and I'd wait for ya at bank... And we could go together! I don't much like the tube!
> 
> I'm going to be only northerner aren't I?!

I'll go with whatevers easiest :) I should be able to let you know in a week if I can go or not :) x


----------



## TrinityMom

I went with DH and the boys to watch Pirates of the Caribbean in 3D. The older two loved it. Tarq was a bit bored and doesn't get the whole 3D thing. Must admit i don't either :shrug: And it is SOOOO expensive! We never ever do this sort of thing - maybe twice a year so it was a big treat. 

I went to a very interesting seminar on Friday on Paeds genetics (thought of you the whole time Addie :haha:). And one of the reps there said "Oh Dr! I remember last time you were here you said we should give you useful gifts so I have a baby scale for you and I'll drop it off next week"!!!!! I'm so excited! It's a really nice one and will save me a fortune! Can't wait to get it. Also got some other nice goodies: A Neurofen clock with a butterfly and flower on teh hands which kids will love, a new kind of Medela bottle for breastfeeding moms, a USB hub mousepad and memory stick, and pens, toothpaste etc


----------



## firstbaby25

O trin your job sounds dreadfully exciting! sorry you have been sick too, sucks. I've just got :witch: t'is a bit sore. Was the film good? I don't get 3D but Adam loves it, he'll watch anything just because it's in 3D


----------



## firstbaby25

April... Nice one! That's the route I'll have to take anyway, there's work in parts on hammersmith (pink) line and I ant get on at usual stop :shrug: got to go White city! I've never been to waterloo though my dad knows nothing about ttc so I'll be telling him that I'm meeting uni friends. I'll probably go straight to euston ergo home after our meeting though...


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening all :flower:

I see the meet up plans are coming along nicely :thumbup: I hope lots of us can make it :happydance:

Trin...hello my lovely..it's been bloomin' ages since you checked in....you've been a busy bee I see - and a sick one :nope: I hope you're ok, missed ya' :hugs: OH wants to see POTC in 3D....I know you don't necessarily get the 3D bit but is it worth a watch?

Molly....glad you're back too :hugs: Hope whatever kept you away never happens again :winkwink::kiss:

addie...sorry we're making you jealous about our meetup...it would be fab if it was possible for us all to meet and really this is only happening because our beloved Hollymonkeypants is gracing the UK with her presence or else we'd maybe never get round to it! Skype is a good idea only I don't have Skype :dohh:

Clare..you look absolutely loverly with your 16 wk bump :cloud9: Welcome back - how was the holiday??

Ok, that was the quick catch up I needed to do...now for din dins :munch: OH is making veggie enchiladas - NOM NOM NOM :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

wowzer just did my first full yoga 'class' on the kinect and I'm dripping w sweat! that must mean it's doing some good!


----------



## kit_cat

Hmm, sounds like a kinect might be a good way to help me lose the baby flab after bebe arrives. We have a wii but would you say the kinect is better?


----------



## mummyApril

Angel just asked me who the man of my dreams was and I said erm no one and she said isn't it the man off of 5th element (bruce willis) hahaha x


----------



## Sarachka

So alex has a new trick - getting himself out of his sleeping bag and out of his cot!!! this is what my sis says:

BUT last night he got out of his cot STILL in his sleeping bag! He does a hilarious 'hop-crawl' thing Then he stands up to open the door and invariably gets the bag caught under it so it won't open properly. Last night he gave up opening the door and just stood behind it calling "Dad!" and even knocked to be let out! We even moved the chair as thought he was using that, but it doesn't seem to have made a difference, he just lobs himself over the cot end. This morning I was woken by the sound of our door opening and in he walked, carrying his bag, teddy and monkey and said "Pat Pat"

Pat-Pat means "you! woman! Put postman pat on the tv now!"


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Angel just asked me who the man of my dreams was and I said erm no one and she said isn't it the man off of 5th element (bruce willis) hahaha x

:haha: Why would she think Bruce Willis?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> O trin your job sounds dreadfully exciting! sorry you have been sick too, sucks. I've just got :witch: t'is a bit sore. Was the film good? I don't get 3D but Adam loves it, he'll watch anything just because it's in 3D

It was good...in a Jack Sparrow kinda way...all the stories are the same but JD is good to look at...as B knows :haha: The 3D bits were a bit pointless but they showed the trailer for the next Kung Fu Panda and that looks good in 3D


----------



## TrinityMom

Night night turtles. Just watched Date night...very funny :haha:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin...and good night from me too. I just spent an hour on the webcam cooing over Iona :cloud9: Wow, she's getting big so fast!

Happy rest of Sunday's or good night to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

O trin sorry I missed you! :sleep: well and hope you are feeling better :thumbup: speak on the morrow hopefully :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night kit! I'm watching a film and retiring myself soon :) 

Speak soon ladies


----------



## mummyApril

Why is it soooo quiet in here, I really do hope everyone is ok! X


----------



## LunaLady

I am here! :D

Just got back from Oregon a couple hours ago and DH and I went our for a romantic dinner date. Twas nice :)

It was a nice visit. The whole 'rapture' thing kind of made for lots of long, drawn out theological discussions and boy was a drag. :nope:

But, other than that we had a good time. We stopped at this huge outlet mall and I got a maternity swim suit for half price and a cute little outfit for my baby boy! I'll post pictures tomorrow :thumbup:

For now, I'm ready for bed. I stayed pretty caught up on my phone, but it's annoying to post on there so I just didn't. ;)

I hope you all are sleeping well and I'll talk to you tomorrow!

Hugs and kisses all around :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I very rudely ignored you last night, but since I'm not going to see DH for 2 weeks:cry: I had nice sofa cuddles and TV with him last night.:hugs: 

It's all go today- I want to finish off a couple of projects before I leave for the UK and Holly has jabs appointment this afternoon.

Last night it was 'big rubbish' night where people throw out furniture and stuff- so I went for a little walky and came back with a toy chest to renovate, and 3 nice books for when she's older, and a toy for her highchair, and a fisherprice police car with siren (just misssing the policeman driver, Holly wont care:shrug:) a toy spirit level made with beads and ........ A SIT ON AND PUSH ALONG WITH YOUR FEET PINK LORRY:happydance::happydance::happydance: Will post pics later...

Oh I love free toys:dance: Like your freebies *Trin*- they sound great:thumbup:

Anyway, off to rush around now and get animals cleaned out, sewing done, Sarachka's blanket finished etc etc I'll have loads of BnB time when I'm monging at my parents, especially since I'll have my blackberry, so fear not if I'm a bit absent today and tomorrow:haha:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:

HAPPY MONDAY:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovely turtles :thumbup:

Working from home today and midwife at 11.15am! No matter what I do I just know my BP will be much higher with the midwife than when I'm taking it myself!! :shrug: Hopefully not too much higher.

Anyhoooooo, 6 weeks till official due date for me :shock: I now have pretty much everything I need...some of my friends are very kindly contributing to my last couple of bebe purchases which was so kind and unexpected, then we just need to wait :wacko: Can't wait to meet my little one :cloud9:

Well, it's time to work and get ready for midwife soon so I'll no doubt catch you later :thumbup: I have to agree with April....it's uncannily quiet on here just now...was it something I said?? :shrug:

Have a smashing day everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ok... I know it's quiet but I'm getting worried about crunch! Anyone heard?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ok... I know it's quiet but I'm getting worried about crunch! Anyone heard?

Yeah, I agree.

Crunchster.....WHERE FOR ART THOU???? HOPE THOU IS OK :thumbup:

Jaynie..how are you m'love? What you up to?


----------



## kit_cat

So, I just had some lunch after my midwife appointment :munch:

Get this....my BP was 127/78 :happydance: This is the best it's been when being taken at the docs since before I was pregnant :yipee: Not sure what's made the difference :shrug: Pee check still ok for protein and feet/legs still huge but that in isolation I'll happily deal with :thumbup: Then, the midwife asked me what I had for breakfast which I thought was odd, only to tell me I have glucose in my urine :dohh: I thought "what would Hollymonkeypants say to me right now?" :winkwink: and I explained that I thought it was the rather naughty pan au chocolat that I scoffed before bed last night :blush: I'd be surprised to develop GD issues at this stage having none up till now.

The baby is breech at the moment too which means my ribs are getting a break :thumbup: and I have another scan soon to ascertain the position of the placenta. We can see where baby is lying then :thumbup: 

Anyway, I just wanted to tell you all what happened - I'm so pleased with my lovely baby - everything just might be ok :cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee::yipee::yipee:I GOT TURTLE MAIL!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
THANK YOU APRIL!!!!!

It's a BEAUTIFUL turtle notebook made with LEAVES!!!:happydance::happydance:
And a LOVELY note :cry:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225596_10150261670904880_594719879_8914047_4436615_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230190_10150261671339880_594719879_8914054_7456583_n.jpg

Got a patient coming in now but I just had to share :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, gorge gift Trin :cloud9: April...another kind gesture, what a lovely lady you are :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> So, I just had some lunch after my midwife appointment :munch:
> 
> Get this....my BP was 127/78 :happydance: This is the best it's been when being taken at the docs since before I was pregnant :yipee: Not sure what's made the difference :shrug: Pee check still ok for protein and feet/legs still huge but that in isolation I'll happily deal with :thumbup: Then, the midwife asked me what I had for breakfast which I thought was odd, only to tell me I have glucose in my urine :dohh: I thought "what would Hollymonkeypants say to me right now?" :winkwink: and I explained that I thought it was the rather naughty pan au chocolat that I scoffed before bed last night :blush: I'd be surprised to develop GD issues at this stage having none up till now.
> 
> The baby is breech at the moment too which means my ribs are getting a break :thumbup: and I have another scan soon to ascertain the position of the placenta. We can see where baby is lying then :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you all what happened - I'm so pleased with my lovely baby - everything just might be ok :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:

That's excellent news about your BP. And the glucose is hopefully just and isolated incident.

Regarding baby being breech, did MW say you still have lots of fluid? If so, the babe can turn quite easily. I have some tips for turning a breech naturally so shout if you want them


----------



## Essie

*sneaking in*

Hello!
I finally have a proper laptop again (rather than OHs rather useless phone - fine to browse not so great to post). Lots of ladies I don't know, and too many pages to catch up on all at once!

But a little update on me. Had a growth scan today, baby measures great but is breech at the moment (although plenty of time to turn). Urine had leucocytes, blood and protein in so its been sent off (no symptoms of uti and blood pressure is fine). Got another scan at 36 weeks. Hubby and I have been discussing home birth, but I'm on the fence about it. On the one hand, I love the idea of it being at my house (more relaxed, calm environment. No unnecessary intervention etc) but the whatif of something going wrong is what stops me from jumping in entirely to the idea. My midwife said i need to tell her at my next appointment what we want to do. 

So how is everyone?


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin that's such a lovely and thoughtful gift! Well done April! I have more to send this week :D I love that we are a lovely race of turtleonia's! 

Kit :yipee: such a good news - that you are doing well and whatnot, I am truly worried about Crunch because she normally comes and even if she's not talking I see her name at the bottom :cry: 

I have turtle mail too :yipee: :wohoo: it's a beautiful card off Sarachka :thumbup: I will take a photo and then post it!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: elusive Essie! You and Kit are on dual appointments today :shock: you would have a lot to catch up on and a lot of people too! 

Congrats on a successful appointment - I hope that the blood and protein is nothing to worry about :thumbup: hope so for you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi all:flower:

Just sprinting through like a mad headless chicken monkey, back from the docs for Holly's jabs and checkup. Monkey weighs 0.10kg:thumbup: We had to weigh him after and deduct it from Holly's weight since she wouldn't let go of him:haha:

Crunch pm'd me:thumbup: She has other commitments that weekend:cry::cry::cry:

*Kit* Oooooo great for the BP. :happydance: As for the sugar, well I don't even remember your results from the O Sullivan test, so I couldn't give you my officialpants view on that :shrug: I'll bring my glucose monitor to the meet:haha:

*Essie!!!* Hello my love, great to have you pop in:hugs: You're a braver woman than I for even considering a home birth, but I'm a scaredy cat like that. Plus my home WOULD NOT BE CALM, dh would be pooing his pants and the boys would carry on playing basketball in the front room, and Holly would be running around giggling and demanding biscuits:fool: Far more peace in a hospital for me!! Hope the results come back ok for the urine- I'm not too sure what the blood and leucocytes in it mean:shrug: Keep us informed:thumbup:

Nowwww, I'm going to try and finish my dress I'm making to take to the UK with me..........................

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

LOVELY TURTLE MAIL TRIN AND APRIL!:hugs:

Thanks for posting, to both of you, Trin's virtual post and April's real post:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I am on my phone as it seems my lappy is trying to die on me. :( I've been trying to convince it that our relationship is worth saving since last night but I keep getting shut out. :shrug: my lappy is all that we work off of here so it's rather bad news. Good news is we have two computers (desk top) in one of the closets so I suppose we'll have to set one up. 

Kit- I am so happy that your bp was so fab today. I will blame all the at home working you've been doing. :thumbup: 

Essie- glad to hear from you sweets. It's been ages. I hope your urine tests results come out all right. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I forgot to say, I LOVE your gift!! April! Beautiful pic lovely.

Holly- good luck with all your preparations today and tomorrow. :hugs: oh and I think Monkey may have lost weight? Perhaps it was that washing you gave him a while back eh? :winkwink: make sure you post pics of your dress when it's finished. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- I hope that you are okay my lovely. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok SA over with gotta wait for results now!


----------



## Mollykins

When will you hear back Ginge?

Luna- glad you had a good trip, despite the rapture talk. :haha: I read an article where they mentioned a couple that had a two year old daughter and were expecting their second in June. This couple so believed thaty the world was going to end on the 21 May that they both quit their jobs, sold their house, moved into a FL rental house, and had everything budgeted just so that they would run out of money by the 22nd (of course that doesn't matter with the whole world ending right?) :dohh: I just feel badly for them now... Well, more the children.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've finished my dress!! It was only a practise run with cheapo black cotton but I'm going to find some nice fabric in the UK and do a 'proper' version, now I'm sure of my measurements:thumbup: I want to find a really deep rich turquoisy-green lagoon coloured fabric:cloud9:

Will get you a pic a bit later...off to clean out the animals now...:mamafy::bunny:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to. Come and may be able too as we won't be going away until the 30th now but have no idea of trains etc the furthest I go on a train is manchester!!
> 
> Would you be going with Lee? I'll probably be going on the Friday otherwise I'd get the train with you... I'm booking soon, or at least gonna look want me to letup know cost and stuff? It's dead easy, would you get train from Crewe or what?Click to expand...


Hi jaynie thanks so much for the offer but i'm not going to make it i don't think due to cash restrictments and such like, how much would it cost me??We are looking at a house wednesday and have bit's still to buy and stuff so don't know if i can stretch to it and no lee would'nt wanna come as he knows we are all a bunch of crazy ladiess lol!!!!:wacko:




Sarachka said:


> So alex has a new trick - getting himself out of his sleeping bag and out of his cot!!! this is what my sis says:
> 
> BUT last night he got out of his cot STILL in his sleeping bag! He does a hilarious 'hop-crawl' thing Then he stands up to open the door and invariably gets the bag caught under it so it won't open properly. Last night he gave up opening the door and just stood behind it calling "Dad!" and even knocked to be let out! We even moved the chair as thought he was using that, but it doesn't seem to have made a difference, he just lobs himself over the cot end. This morning I was woken by the sound of our door opening and in he walked, carrying his bag, teddy and monkey and said "Pat Pat"
> 
> Pat-Pat means "you! woman! Put postman pat on the tv now!"

Sarachka- i remember Ree e doing something similer to this ohh it brings back memories which will soon be reality!!!
How is the new addition to your family doing would you be so kind and post a recent picture:hugs:



kit_cat said:


> So, I just had some lunch after my midwife appointment :munch:
> 
> Get this....my BP was 127/78 :happydance: This is the best it's been when being taken at the docs since before I was pregnant :yipee: Not sure what's made the difference :shrug: Pee check still ok for protein and feet/legs still huge but that in isolation I'll happily deal with :thumbup: Then, the midwife asked me what I had for breakfast which I thought was odd, only to tell me I have glucose in my urine :dohh: I thought "what would Hollymonkeypants say to me right now?" :winkwink: and I explained that I thought it was the rather naughty pan au chocolat that I scoffed before bed last night :blush: I'd be surprised to develop GD issues at this stage having none up till now.
> 
> The baby is breech at the moment too which means my ribs are getting a break :thumbup: and I have another scan soon to ascertain the position of the placenta. We can see where baby is lying then :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you all what happened - I'm so pleased with my lovely baby - everything just might be ok :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:

Kit- 6 weeks wow not long:happydance:, you have joined the breech'ness too i can feel nate's lil head firm at top of my tum:cloud9:



TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So, I just had some lunch after my midwife appointment :munch:
> 
> Get this....my BP was 127/78 :happydance: This is the best it's been when being taken at the docs since before I was pregnant :yipee: Not sure what's made the difference :shrug: Pee check still ok for protein and feet/legs still huge but that in isolation I'll happily deal with :thumbup: Then, the midwife asked me what I had for breakfast which I thought was odd, only to tell me I have glucose in my urine :dohh: I thought "what would Hollymonkeypants say to me right now?" :winkwink: and I explained that I thought it was the rather naughty pan au chocolat that I scoffed before bed last night :blush: I'd be surprised to develop GD issues at this stage having none up till now.
> 
> The baby is breech at the moment too which means my ribs are getting a break :thumbup: and I have another scan soon to ascertain the position of the placenta. We can see where baby is lying then :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you all what happened - I'm so pleased with my lovely baby - everything just might be ok :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> That's excellent news about your BP. And the glucose is hopefully just and isolated incident.
> 
> Regarding baby being breech, did MW say you still have lots of fluid? If so, the babe can turn quite easily. I have some tips for turning a breech naturally so shout if you want themClick to expand...

Trin-sorry to hear about the flu:growlmad:hope your much better and:happydance:for your ace freebies and scales !!! we would never get anything like that over here even at a seminer lol:dohh: So how do you naturaly turn a breech baba as nate is too like Kit's yellow bump:thumbup:


hope ya'all well i bet B is super excited about coming home:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You bet I am!:happydance: I've started salivating already at the idea of prawn cocktail flavour crisps:munch:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> *Essie!!!* Hello my love, great to have you pop in:hugs: You're a braver woman than I for even considering a home birth, but I'm a scaredy cat like that. Plus my home WOULD NOT BE CALM, dh would be pooing his pants and the boys would carry on playing basketball in the front room, and Holly would be running around giggling and demanding biscuits:fool: Far more peace in a hospital for me!! Hope the results come back ok for the urine- I'm not too sure what the blood and leucocytes in it mean:shrug: Keep us informed:thumbup:

My DH is not so keen on a homebirth, just because he worries if something went wrong it would take too long to get to hospital. I was speaking to my mum and she said she wanted to have her births at home but my dad didnt (in the end I was an emergency because of placental abruption and my brother was induced). But we are considering it. Keeping options open at the moment.

Blood and leucs would suggest infection, although i have no uti symptoms :shrug:. We'll see what grows from the sample i guess.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Essie!!!* Hello my love, great to have you pop in:hugs: You're a braver woman than I for even considering a home birth, but I'm a scaredy cat like that. Plus my home WOULD NOT BE CALM, dh would be pooing his pants and the boys would carry on playing basketball in the front room, and Holly would be running around giggling and demanding biscuits:fool: Far more peace in a hospital for me!! Hope the results come back ok for the urine- I'm not too sure what the blood and leucocytes in it mean:shrug: Keep us informed:thumbup:
> 
> My DH is not so keen on a homebirth, just because he worries if something went wrong it would take too long to get to hospital. I was speaking to my mum and she said she wanted to have her births at home but my dad didnt (in the end I was an emergency because of placental abruption and my brother was induced). But we are considering it. Keeping options open at the moment.
> 
> Blood and leucs would suggest infection, although i have no uti symptoms :shrug:. We'll see what grows from the sample i guess.Click to expand...

Trinitymom's your lady for homebirths, she sees loads of successful ones in her job. I'm not the best person to talk about homebirths with because my 2 bestfriends were both homebirthing and both had to be rushed to hospital- one due to the placenta strangling baby and the other baby's heartbeat was really low. I love modern technological advance and hospitals myself:cloud9: (I just think they need to go further on the opks, like really be able to pinpoint to the exact second when ovulation has occured, and I'd welcome the home beta-monitoring kit. And the HPT that detects conception itself:thumbup: That would be a WINNER! )

I can't see your ticker as I write this, how many weeks are you now? It's so crazy, it seems like yesterday I was sitting with a coffee in McDonald's for the WiFi, since my DH had drilled through the internet cable, and saw your :bfp: that you doubted so much! Holly wasn't even one year old yet back then! I remember it so clearly; Promise you'll send us a pic of your :baby:?
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Essie! 54 days is peanuts!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Is everything ready at home for baby?!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So, I just had some lunch after my midwife appointment :munch:
> 
> Get this....my BP was 127/78 :happydance: This is the best it's been when being taken at the docs since before I was pregnant :yipee: Not sure what's made the difference :shrug: Pee check still ok for protein and feet/legs still huge but that in isolation I'll happily deal with :thumbup: Then, the midwife asked me what I had for breakfast which I thought was odd, only to tell me I have glucose in my urine :dohh: I thought "what would Hollymonkeypants say to me right now?" :winkwink: and I explained that I thought it was the rather naughty pan au chocolat that I scoffed before bed last night :blush: I'd be surprised to develop GD issues at this stage having none up till now.
> 
> The baby is breech at the moment too which means my ribs are getting a break :thumbup: and I have another scan soon to ascertain the position of the placenta. We can see where baby is lying then :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you all what happened - I'm so pleased with my lovely baby - everything just might be ok :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> That's excellent news about your BP. And the glucose is hopefully just and isolated incident.
> 
> Regarding baby being breech, did MW say you still have lots of fluid? If so, the babe can turn quite easily. I have some tips for turning a breech naturally so shout if you want themClick to expand...

Thanks Trin :hugs: No the MW didn't say anything about fluid levels - but I didn't know to ask :shrug: and yes, I'd definitely like some tips on turning a breech bebe. I know they can do it in hospital externally but I've heard it's not very pleasant :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> *sneaking in*
> 
> Hello!
> I finally have a proper laptop again (rather than OHs rather useless phone - fine to browse not so great to post). Lots of ladies I don't know, and too many pages to catch up on all at once!
> 
> But a little update on me. Had a growth scan today, baby measures great but is breech at the moment (although plenty of time to turn). Urine had leucocytes, blood and protein in so its been sent off (no symptoms of uti and blood pressure is fine). Got another scan at 36 weeks. Hubby and I have been discussing home birth, but I'm on the fence about it. On the one hand, I love the idea of it being at my house (more relaxed, calm environment. No unnecessary intervention etc) but the whatif of something going wrong is what stops me from jumping in entirely to the idea. My midwife said i need to tell her at my next appointment what we want to do.
> 
> So how is everyone?

Hello Essie :hi:

So glad to hear from you :thumbup: and really glad you and bebe are doing well :flower: That's you, me and Hayley all with little breecheys at the mo'. We'll see what happens eh? I'm also getting a scan soon - is yours to establish the position of the placenta? Mine is. I hope your tests all come back fine too. I've been the incredible swollen woman for months now..it's getting a bit old :wacko: but I'm quite confident it's not pre-eclampsia :thumbup:
Regarding home birth...I'm a bit of a play it safe gal myself. My sister wanted a homebirth - had the birthing pool etc at the ready but ended up in hospital anway due to a very slow labour, so you just can't tell how it's all going to go. Trin has told us about some fab home births though :thumbup:

Did you get the nursery done? Last time we spoke you were just thinking about colours etc.

Don't stay away so long m'love :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

will be a few weeks for results, andrology lab is really busy! x


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok SA over with gotta wait for results now!

Good luck :thumbup: Hope it's good news :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Essie!!!* Hello my love, great to have you pop in:hugs: You're a braver woman than I for even considering a home birth, but I'm a scaredy cat like that. Plus my home WOULD NOT BE CALM, dh would be pooing his pants and the boys would carry on playing basketball in the front room, and Holly would be running around giggling and demanding biscuits:fool: Far more peace in a hospital for me!! Hope the results come back ok for the urine- I'm not too sure what the blood and leucocytes in it mean:shrug: Keep us informed:thumbup:
> 
> My DH is not so keen on a homebirth, just because he worries if something went wrong it would take too long to get to hospital. I was speaking to my mum and she said she wanted to have her births at home but my dad didnt (in the end I was an emergency because of placental abruption and my brother was induced). But we are considering it. Keeping options open at the moment.
> 
> Blood and leucs would suggest infection, although i have no uti symptoms :shrug:. We'll see what grows from the sample i guess.Click to expand...

I had all 3 of my boys at home and we do a few home births each month. All is very safe. Not sure how you do it there but here you have a backup gynae and hospital, have an ambulance on call when you go into labour and we have a ctg and doppler at home to monitor all is well. I loved my births and couldn't imagine having a baby in hospital but it's all about where you are happy and feel safe. The midwife births we do in hospital are also lovely


----------



## TrinityMom

Here is an excellent article on breech - what it is and why babies may be breech (interesting that you guys have had lots of spd which can cause torsion of the uterus and therefore breech presentation)

Here's what you can do. We use the positions, Websters, sacral release and moxa. I also use Pulsatilla 30CH


----------



## TrinityMom

:brat:I want a baby!!!!! I want to have this face!!!!:cry:

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_B42kj7hgozc/TDYuT_YQiFI/AAAAAAAAANo/80kzWp5h_jI/s400/750.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So, I just had some lunch after my midwife appointment :munch:
> 
> Get this....my BP was 127/78 :happydance: This is the best it's been when being taken at the docs since before I was pregnant :yipee: Not sure what's made the difference :shrug: Pee check still ok for protein and feet/legs still huge but that in isolation I'll happily deal with :thumbup: Then, the midwife asked me what I had for breakfast which I thought was odd, only to tell me I have glucose in my urine :dohh: I thought "what would Hollymonkeypants say to me right now?" :winkwink: and I explained that I thought it was the rather naughty pan au chocolat that I scoffed before bed last night :blush: I'd be surprised to develop GD issues at this stage having none up till now.
> 
> The baby is breech at the moment too which means my ribs are getting a break :thumbup: and I have another scan soon to ascertain the position of the placenta. We can see where baby is lying then :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you all what happened - I'm so pleased with my lovely baby - everything just might be ok :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> That's excellent news about your BP. And the glucose is hopefully just and isolated incident.
> 
> Regarding baby being breech, did MW say you still have lots of fluid? If so, the babe can turn quite easily. I have some tips for turning a breech naturally so shout if you want themClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin :hugs: No the MW didn't say anything about fluid levels - but I didn't know to ask :shrug: and yes, I'd definitely like some tips on turning a breech bebe. I know they can do it in hospital externally but I've heard it's not very pleasant :nope:Click to expand...

My brother was breech. Hours of pain my mum had but that was back in the dark ages, they've probably invented a 'Breech Baby Spatula' by now, for turning the buggers:shrug: Bet you're having a boy:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :brat:I want a baby!!!!! I want to have this face!!!!:cry:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_B42kj7hgozc/TDYuT_YQiFI/AAAAAAAAANo/80kzWp5h_jI/s400/750.jpg

It's a lovely radiant face but you've got 3 babies already you supermom you:tease:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :brat:I want a baby!!!!! I want to have this face!!!!:cry:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_B42kj7hgozc/TDYuT_YQiFI/AAAAAAAAANo/80kzWp5h_jI/s400/750.jpg

Ahhh you will m'love...another to add to your collection :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So, I just had some lunch after my midwife appointment :munch:
> 
> Get this....my BP was 127/78 :happydance: This is the best it's been when being taken at the docs since before I was pregnant :yipee: Not sure what's made the difference :shrug: Pee check still ok for protein and feet/legs still huge but that in isolation I'll happily deal with :thumbup: Then, the midwife asked me what I had for breakfast which I thought was odd, only to tell me I have glucose in my urine :dohh: I thought "what would Hollymonkeypants say to me right now?" :winkwink: and I explained that I thought it was the rather naughty pan au chocolat that I scoffed before bed last night :blush: I'd be surprised to develop GD issues at this stage having none up till now.
> 
> The baby is breech at the moment too which means my ribs are getting a break :thumbup: and I have another scan soon to ascertain the position of the placenta. We can see where baby is lying then :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you all what happened - I'm so pleased with my lovely baby - everything just might be ok :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> That's excellent news about your BP. And the glucose is hopefully just and isolated incident.
> 
> Regarding baby being breech, did MW say you still have lots of fluid? If so, the babe can turn quite easily. I have some tips for turning a breech naturally so shout if you want themClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin :hugs: No the MW didn't say anything about fluid levels - but I didn't know to ask :shrug: and yes, I'd definitely like some tips on turning a breech bebe. I know they can do it in hospital externally but I've heard it's not very pleasant :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> My brother was breech. Hours of pain my mum had but that was back in the dark ages, they've probably invented a 'Breech Baby Spatula' by now, for turning the buggers:shrug: Bet you're having a boy:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Probably is a boy causing me all this trouble! Couldn't possibly be a sweet little girly :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> will be a few weeks for results, andrology lab is really busy! x

You should have sent the SA over to Dr HollyMonkeypants for scrutiny in the lab under the microscope! I'm sure she could do a really good SA for you :winkwink: and in double quick time :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :brat:I want a baby!!!!! I want to have this face!!!!:cry:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_B42kj7hgozc/TDYuT_YQiFI/AAAAAAAAANo/80kzWp5h_jI/s400/750.jpg
> 
> It's a lovely radiant face but you've got 3 babies already you supermom you:tease:Click to expand...

Yep, I know and I probably sound REALLY greedy....but I still want this again


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> will be a few weeks for results, andrology lab is really busy! x
> 
> You should have sent the SA over to Dr HollyMonkeypants for scrutiny in the lab under the microscope! I'm sure she could do a really good SA for you :winkwink: and in double quick time :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: yeah, not that it matters too much i'm not at the hospital till end of july x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Essie!!!* Hello my love, great to have you pop in:hugs: You're a braver woman than I for even considering a home birth, but I'm a scaredy cat like that. Plus my home WOULD NOT BE CALM, dh would be pooing his pants and the boys would carry on playing basketball in the front room, and Holly would be running around giggling and demanding biscuits:fool: Far more peace in a hospital for me!! Hope the results come back ok for the urine- I'm not too sure what the blood and leucocytes in it mean:shrug: Keep us informed:thumbup:
> 
> My DH is not so keen on a homebirth, just because he worries if something went wrong it would take too long to get to hospital. I was speaking to my mum and she said she wanted to have her births at home but my dad didnt (in the end I was an emergency because of placental abruption and my brother was induced). But we are considering it. Keeping options open at the moment.
> 
> Blood and leucs would suggest infection, although i have no uti symptoms :shrug:. We'll see what grows from the sample i guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I had all 3 of my boys at home and we do a few home births each month. All is very safe. Not sure how you do it there but here you have a backup gynae and hospital, have an ambulance on call when you go into labour and we have a ctg and doppler at home to monitor all is well. I loved my births and couldn't imagine having a baby in hospital but it's all about where you are happy and feel safe. The midwife births we do in hospital are also lovelyClick to expand...

That all sounds like reassuring stuff:thumbup: I don't think the French like to have their amazing health system 'insulted' by the suggestion of a homebirth- I think it's very French- why soil your own linen when you can be in the comfort of a luxury hospital and someone washes the covers after you?:shrug: So I bet they would never provide backup like that without some hefty &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;'s:haha:ALL my French friends think the notion of a homebirth is barbaric, while all my English friends think it's worth trying, or a nice idea but they're a bit scared. It would be interesting to do a survey to see the cultural influence on homebirths. I think in French speaking Canada they're far more open to it, since on French tv there are often documentaries of such things, presented as a 'freak show' here! 

I'd have a homebirth if you were with me Trin:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :brat:I want a baby!!!!! I want to have this face!!!!:cry:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_B42kj7hgozc/TDYuT_YQiFI/AAAAAAAAANo/80kzWp5h_jI/s400/750.jpg
> 
> It's a lovely radiant face but you've got 3 babies already you supermom you:tease:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I know and I probably sound REALLY greedy....but I still want this againClick to expand...

To be honest, I think the more you've had it, the more you want it:shrug: You know just how good it reeeeeeeaaaallly is!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Essie!!!* Hello my love, great to have you pop in:hugs: You're a braver woman than I for even considering a home birth, but I'm a scaredy cat like that. Plus my home WOULD NOT BE CALM, dh would be pooing his pants and the boys would carry on playing basketball in the front room, and Holly would be running around giggling and demanding biscuits:fool: Far more peace in a hospital for me!! Hope the results come back ok for the urine- I'm not too sure what the blood and leucocytes in it mean:shrug: Keep us informed:thumbup:
> 
> My DH is not so keen on a homebirth, just because he worries if something went wrong it would take too long to get to hospital. I was speaking to my mum and she said she wanted to have her births at home but my dad didnt (in the end I was an emergency because of placental abruption and my brother was induced). But we are considering it. Keeping options open at the moment.
> 
> Blood and leucs would suggest infection, although i have no uti symptoms :shrug:. We'll see what grows from the sample i guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I had all 3 of my boys at home and we do a few home births each month. All is very safe. Not sure how you do it there but here you have a backup gynae and hospital, have an ambulance on call when you go into labour and we have a ctg and doppler at home to monitor all is well. I loved my births and couldn't imagine having a baby in hospital but it's all about where you are happy and feel safe. The midwife births we do in hospital are also lovelyClick to expand...
> 
> That all sounds like reassuring stuff:thumbup: I don't think the French like to have their amazing health system 'insulted' by the suggestion of a homebirth- I think it's very French- why soil your own linen when you can be in the comfort of a luxury hospital and someone washes the covers after you?:shrug: So I bet they would never provide backup like that without some hefty 's:haha:ALL my French friends think the notion of a homebirth is barbaric, while all my English friends think it's worth trying, or a nice idea but they're a bit scared. It would be interesting to do a survey to see the cultural influence on homebirths. I think in French speaking Canada they're far more open to it, since on French tv there are often documentaries of such things, presented as a 'freak show' here!
> 
> I'd have a homebirth if you were with me Trin:hugs:Click to expand...

Achieve the "accident baby" and I'm there!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo:


TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Essie!!!* Hello my love, great to have you pop in:hugs: You're a braver woman than I for even considering a home birth, but I'm a scaredy cat like that. Plus my home WOULD NOT BE CALM, dh would be pooing his pants and the boys would carry on playing basketball in the front room, and Holly would be running around giggling and demanding biscuits:fool: Far more peace in a hospital for me!! Hope the results come back ok for the urine- I'm not too sure what the blood and leucocytes in it mean:shrug: Keep us informed:thumbup:
> 
> My DH is not so keen on a homebirth, just because he worries if something went wrong it would take too long to get to hospital. I was speaking to my mum and she said she wanted to have her births at home but my dad didnt (in the end I was an emergency because of placental abruption and my brother was induced). But we are considering it. Keeping options open at the moment.
> 
> Blood and leucs would suggest infection, although i have no uti symptoms :shrug:. We'll see what grows from the sample i guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I had all 3 of my boys at home and we do a few home births each month. All is very safe. Not sure how you do it there but here you have a backup gynae and hospital, have an ambulance on call when you go into labour and we have a ctg and doppler at home to monitor all is well. I loved my births and couldn't imagine having a baby in hospital but it's all about where you are happy and feel safe. The midwife births we do in hospital are also lovelyClick to expand...
> 
> That all sounds like reassuring stuff:thumbup: I don't think the French like to have their amazing health system 'insulted' by the suggestion of a homebirth- I think it's very French- why soil your own linen when you can be in the comfort of a luxury hospital and someone washes the covers after you?:shrug: So I bet they would never provide backup like that without some hefty 's:haha:ALL my French friends think the notion of a homebirth is barbaric, while all my English friends think it's worth trying, or a nice idea but they're a bit scared. It would be interesting to do a survey to see the cultural influence on homebirths. I think in French speaking Canada they're far more open to it, since on French tv there are often documentaries of such things, presented as a 'freak show' here!
> 
> I'd have a homebirth if you were with me Trin:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Achieve the "accident baby" and I'm there!!!!!Click to expand...

Now THAT is exactly what Da Munkie needs, a REAL challenge. OK, DH challenged me to fall pregnant before his 44th birthday. And I did, indeed I exceeded expectations my falling pregnant TWICE, when only one time was required- I always go too far:dohh:
But if the Challenge is that "Trin will come to Paris to bring Emily into the world"...well that's a whole new bigger Challenge!:haha:

Trin I just had a wicked thought- I could lie to you by virtual means- from the BFP through to first scan etc etc, just to lure you over near my due date...for a barbecue and some rosé but no baby:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..thanks for the articles and info on breech - I had a good read and I'm chuckling at the though of me trying to lie upside down on a plank of wood or on all fours on the stairs :haha: You should see me trying to just get out of bed :haha::haha:

Some interesting info and good advice though...you're a wee treasure and thanks a million for your help and support YET AGAIN! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly enjoying her lovely "new" toys mummy rescued from the rubbish lorry last night:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1









001.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly showing you who Monkey is, since you may not have met Monkey:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Now THAT is exactly what Da Munkie needs, a REAL challenge. OK, DH challenged me to fall pregnant before his 44th birthday. And I did, indeed I exceeded expectations my falling pregnant TWICE, when only one time was required- I always go too far:dohh:
> But if the Challenge is that "Trin will come to Paris to bring Emily into the world"...well that's a whole new bigger Challenge!:haha:
> 
> Trin I just had a wicked thought- I could lie to you by virtual means- from the BFP through to first scan etc etc, just to lure you over near my due date...for a barbecue and some rosé but no baby:rofl:

DO IT..DO IT..DO IT..DO IT :winkwink: :muaha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now THAT is exactly what Da Munkie needs, a REAL challenge. OK, DH challenged me to fall pregnant before his 44th birthday. And I did, indeed I exceeded expectations my falling pregnant TWICE, when only one time was required- I always go too far:dohh:
> But if the Challenge is that "Trin will come to Paris to bring Emily into the world"...well that's a whole new bigger Challenge!:haha:
> 
> Trin I just had a wicked thought- I could lie to you by virtual means- from the BFP through to first scan etc etc, just to lure you over near my due date...for a barbecue and some rosé but no baby:rofl:
> 
> DO IT..DO IT..DO IT..DO IT :winkwink: :muaha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Brilliant plan!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's my dress.....Trin! check out the slippers:thumbup:

I didn't want to make it in black but it's just a try out for the sizing and detail and all, and i put coloured buttons on it but you can't see too well:cry: I'll do a zoom in shot....
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5









031.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's true I'm a cheeky monkey but can you imagine how sad it would be? Trin arrives, exhausticated, with her special monkey birthing balms, and monkey milk extrapolating devices. And me no monkey in tum tum:cry::cry::cry:

But hey Trin; 
what a fab time we'll have painting the town (of Paris:haha:) red!:muaha::friends::wohoo::drunk:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Here's my dress, Trin, check out the slippers:thumbup:
> 
> I didn't want to make it in black but it's just a try out for the sizing and detail and all, and i put coloured buttons on it but you can't see too well:cry: I'll do a zoom in shot....

You're so clever!!! :thumbup: And love the slippers :haha: Wearing my grey cable-knit ones now


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> It's true I'm a cheeky monkey but can you imagine how sad it would be? Trin arrives, exhausticated, with her special monkey birthing balms, and monkey milk extrapolating devices. And me no monkey in tum tum:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> But hey Trin;
> what a fab time we'll have painting the town (of Paris:haha:) red!:muaha::friends::wohoo::drunk:

We'd still have a brilliant time :friends::drunk:
And knowing my gullability I'd fall for it :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Have to finish my erotic novel (number 2) so I can give it back and get on to reading something good

I have a Body Talk/ The Journey session tomorrow. Bit nervous :wacko:

Night night turtletonians 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Here's my dress.....Trin! check out the slippers:thumbup:
> 
> I didn't want to make it in black but it's just a try out for the sizing and detail and all, and i put coloured buttons on it but you can't see too well:cry: I'll do a zoom in shot....

Lookin' good Mrs Munkie :thumbup: and the slippers are simply divine and a novel twist to the outfit :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed. Have to finish my erotic novel (number 2) so I can give it back and get on to reading something good
> 
> I have a Body Talk/ The Journey session tomorrow. Bit nervous :wacko:
> 
> Night night turtletonians
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Night night Trin m'lovely...sleep well before your mind blowing day tomorrow - hope you enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Super injunction lifted ...

percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
 



Attached Files:







Percival.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

HI LOVLIES!!!!!!! I am on and ready to chat!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....

I knew he's wasn't being faithful when I caught him leafing through the bedding section of the argos catalogue :cry: Why couldn't my cankles be enough for him :shrug::sad2:


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry I have neglected you all !! such a busy weekend ....esp trying not to kill the bride 

hope your all lovely xxxx as always


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....

:rofl:

Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Essie! 54 days is peanuts!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Is everything ready at home for baby?!!!

I wouldn't say things are quite ready. We've put an undercoat on the walls of the nursery but still need to paint it properly. And we've bought barely any clothes, no nappies, not enough sheets....we have a fair bit still to buy. And i will absolutely upload pics once baby is born! 

54 days feels like so long though! Maybe i'm just in denial of how short a time it is! The first lady out of my antenatal group has had her baby this week :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> I knew he's wasn't being faithful when I caught him leafing through the bedding section of the argos catalogue :cry: Why couldn't my cankles be enough for him :shrug::sad2:Click to expand...

sometimes you just need a size 9 foot to cuddle up too :shrug:.....I think Percival is a little loose to be honest !


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> HI LOVLIES!!!!!!! I am on and ready to chat!!!!!! :thumbup:

Hiya addie - what's new with your good self? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....

*
OMG Scottish Pillow Gagging Scandal *

And that photo is JUST OBSCENE!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> I knew he's wasn't being faithful when I caught him leafing through the bedding section of the argos catalogue :cry: Why couldn't my cankles be enough for him :shrug::sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes you just need a size 9 foot to cuddle up too :shrug:.....I think Percival is a little loose to be honest !Click to expand...

I had a bad feeling about Percy from the start. Just another 9 month wonder:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...

it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:

I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!

Hi Essie :flower:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> HI LOVLIES!!!!!!! I am on and ready to chat!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hiya addie - what's new with your good self? :flower:Click to expand...

Nothing New had a good day today at work. Just relaxing at home now! Waiting for DH to come home!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> I knew he's wasn't being faithful when I caught him leafing through the bedding section of the argos catalogue :cry: Why couldn't my cankles be enough for him :shrug::sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes you just need a size 9 foot to cuddle up too :shrug:.....I think Percival is a little loose to be honest !Click to expand...

HE IS A TART! I no nuv him anymore...:nope:


----------



## addie25

I tripped over a table cloth fell face first (one student had to jump out of the way lol) and I hit my head on the floor. Wuda been super funny if I didn't hit my head but my students sure thought it was funny!:dohh: Someone said my god thank god your not pregnant! Thanks for reminding me!!!!!!! JK it didnt make me mad.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> *
> OMG Scottish Pillow Gagging Scandal *
> 
> And that photo is JUST OBSCENE!Click to expand...

Months.....Months he has been trying to get the courts to stay quiet 

u look lovely in your black dress :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> I knew he's wasn't being faithful when I caught him leafing through the bedding section of the argos catalogue :cry: Why couldn't my cankles be enough for him :shrug::sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes you just need a size 9 foot to cuddle up too :shrug:.....I think Percival is a little loose to be honest !Click to expand...
> 
> HE IS A TART! I no nuv him anymore...:nope:Click to expand...

give it an hour and you will be cuddling him and asking him for another chance.......:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> I knew he's wasn't being faithful when I caught him leafing through the bedding section of the argos catalogue :cry: Why couldn't my cankles be enough for him :shrug::sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes you just need a size 9 foot to cuddle up too :shrug:.....I think Percival is a little loose to be honest !Click to expand...
> 
> I had a bad feeling about Percy from the start. Just another 9 month wonder:shrug:Click to expand...

I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt no matter what people said...but it turns out, he just had no back bone :nope:


----------



## Essie

Hi crunchie :wave:


----------



## addie25

What did I miss??


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...

Oooo, you're going to have a whole new sleeping experience this evening :cloud9: Enjoy...even though it is with that cheating dawg! :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you're going to have a whole new sleeping experience this evening :cloud9: Enjoy...even though it is with that cheating dawg! :growlmad:Click to expand...

What did I miss???? CHEATING DOG???


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I tripped over a table cloth fell face first (one student had to jump out of the way lol) and I hit my head on the floor. Wuda been super funny if I didn't hit my head but my students sure thought it was funny!:dohh: Someone said my god thank god your not pregnant! Thanks for reminding me!!!!!!! JK it didnt make me mad.

Oh my...you are a tad accident prone aren't you :haha: Hope you weren't injured - except for your pride maybe :winkwink:

What you and OH up this evening then? A quiet one?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Essie ....glad your doing so well.....:hugs:

Addie - you are as accident prone as me lol
I bought a new support pillow....Kit has one and she loves him big much and named him Percival.....sadly he has left her and come to live with me

I am so excited to go to bed !!!!!


----------



## addie25

Yes I fall a lot! I have an inner ear problem but this was a trip over a blanket so thats just being stupid lol. Yes we are going to stay in and cook dinner. Watch tv and relax most likely.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG Essie! 54 days is peanuts!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Is everything ready at home for baby?!!!
> 
> I wouldn't say things are quite ready. We've put an undercoat on the walls of the nursery but still need to paint it properly. And we've bought barely any clothes, no nappies, not enough sheets....we have a fair bit still to buy. And i will absolutely upload pics once baby is born!
> 
> 54 days feels like so long though! Maybe i'm just in denial of how short a time it is! The first lady out of my antenatal group has had her baby this week :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay for pics!:yipee: And for your lady in your group- I had one who popped early too and I was quite jealous really, that she was already home and happy being a mumsie and I was still doing my horrible gestational diabetes diet :growlmad:

And don't worry Essie, I still haven't bought enough sheets 16months later so I wouldn't worry too much! You'll have plenty of time to get it sorted:thumbup: I'm hoping by the time Holly is about 18yrs old I'll have got the shopping and the cleaning and the sheets down to a T:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you're going to have a whole new sleeping experience this evening :cloud9: Enjoy...even though it is with that cheating dawg! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> What did I miss???? CHEATING DOG???Click to expand...

:haha:

You've come in in the middle of one of our silly convo's...we're talking about Percival..you know my big body pillow? Apparently Crunchie now has Percy..so that makes him cheating dawg! :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Bed time for me and bump now, but since i'm now a lady of leisure (until baby decides to put in an appearance) I can come back and catch up on everything i missed. Night night ladies :flower:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you're going to have a whole new sleeping experience this evening :cloud9: Enjoy...even though it is with that cheating dawg! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> What did I miss???? CHEATING DOG???Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You've come in in the middle of one of our silly convo's...we're talking about Percival..you know my big body pillow? Apparently Crunchie now has Percy..so that makes him cheating dawg! :winkwink:Click to expand...

O thank god LOL! I love those pillows!!!!! I cant wait to get one!!! I decided to do the test at 12 weeks so at 13 weeks I know all is well. Y wait till 17 weeks. So at 13 weeks I will get my pillow. Ill know the sex or sexes!!!! And Ill go shopping. I am thinking all positive. This time around everyone will be healthy!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...

SOOOOOO!!!!! Tell all!!! Did she thump you for wearing black? Or say you look like a radiant mother-to-be?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Bed time for me and bump now, but since i'm now a lady of leisure (until baby decides to put in an appearance) I can come back and catch up on everything i missed. Night night ladies :flower:

Oooo, you lucky thing, you're already on maternity leave then? I'm very jealous! I hope you're enjoying it :thumbup:

Night night, sleep well :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Bed time for me and bump now, but since i'm now a lady of leisure (until baby decides to put in an appearance) I can come back and catch up on everything i missed. Night night ladies :flower:

Night night:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you're going to have a whole new sleeping experience this evening :cloud9: Enjoy...even though it is with that cheating dawg! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> What did I miss???? CHEATING DOG???Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You've come in in the middle of one of our silly convo's...we're talking about Percival..you know my big body pillow? Apparently Crunchie now has Percy..so that makes him cheating dawg! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> O thank god LOL! I love those pillows!!!!! I cant wait to get one!!! I decided to do the test at 12 weeks so at 13 weeks I know all is well. Y wait till 17 weeks. So at 13 weeks I will get my pillow. Ill know the sex or sexes!!!! And Ill go shopping. I am thinking all positive. This time around everyone will be healthy!!Click to expand...

Yay for positive thinking!! Good for you! :happydance: The power of positive thought is underestimated!


----------



## addie25

I thought positive thoughts last Friday and got good news. So trying to have great feelings about they calling me and saying YES YOU MAY START NEXT WEEK! I hope I can I would be soooooooooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> SOOOOOO!!!!! Tell all!!! Did she thump you for wearing black? Or say you look like a radiant mother-to-be?Click to expand...

well, it all went wrong and I ended up at her flat at 12.....the flowers did not arrive so I was put in charge of calling them and going mad.... I enjoyed that ! but then they arrived and they had the wrong shade of pink ribbon !!!! she went MENTAL......she threw some ribbon at me and said "change it and make it right" ..... I was shaking so much my other mate was pissing herself ! all I kept thinking was the munkie would be so good at this ! after that I ran off and she ignored me most of the day until she wanted a bump pic....:wacko:.......no comment on the black....she couldnt have cared less :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

I'm off to bed too now...bebe is making me extremely uncomfortable tonight due to his/her new position. I'm not appreciating bebe's need for a change of scene :nope: I think I rather stick with the kicks in the ribs!

Good night, love to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> I thought positive thoughts last Friday and got good news. So trying to have great feelings about they calling me and saying YES YOU MAY START NEXT WEEK! I hope I can I would be soooooooooooooo excited!!!!!

yep positive thoughts...... !!!! wont be long my darling :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you're going to have a whole new sleeping experience this evening :cloud9: Enjoy...even though it is with that cheating dawg! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> What did I miss???? CHEATING DOG???Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You've come in in the middle of one of our silly convo's...we're talking about Percival..you know my big body pillow? Apparently Crunchie now has Percy..so that makes him cheating dawg! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> O thank god LOL! I love those pillows!!!!! I cant wait to get one!!! I decided to do the test at 12 weeks so at 13 weeks I know all is well. Y wait till 17 weeks. So at 13 weeks I will get my pillow. Ill know the sex or sexes!!!! And Ill go shopping. I am thinking all positive. This time around everyone will be healthy!!Click to expand...

Oh yes it will be fine this time, since the docs are on your case, and you'll be able to snuggle up with your Percy with complete peace of mind:hugs: He will leave Crunchie for you:winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> I'm off to bed too now...bebe is making me extremely uncomfortable tonight due to his/her new position. I'm not appreciating bebe's need for a change of scene :nope: I think I rather stick with the kicks in the ribs!
> 
> Good night, love to all :hugs::kiss:

night hun, give percival a hug from me :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> SOOOOOO!!!!! Tell all!!! Did she thump you for wearing black? Or say you look like a radiant mother-to-be?Click to expand...
> 
> well, it all went wrong and I ended up at her flat at 12.....the flowers did not arrive so I was put in charge of calling them and going mad.... I enjoyed that ! but then they arrived and they had the wrong shade of pink ribbon !!!! she went MENTAL......she threw some ribbon at me and said "change it and make it right" ..... I was shaking so much my other mate was pissing herself ! all I kept thinking was the munkie would be so good at this ! after that I ran off and she ignored me most of the day until she wanted a bump pic....:wacko:.......no comment on the black....she couldnt have cared less :shrug:Click to expand...

Oooo, karma?? 

I really hope you didn't get yourself all stressed out.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you're going to have a whole new sleeping experience this evening :cloud9: Enjoy...even though it is with that cheating dawg! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> What did I miss???? CHEATING DOG???Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You've come in in the middle of one of our silly convo's...we're talking about Percival..you know my big body pillow? Apparently Crunchie now has Percy..so that makes him cheating dawg! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> O thank god LOL! I love those pillows!!!!! I cant wait to get one!!! I decided to do the test at 12 weeks so at 13 weeks I know all is well. Y wait till 17 weeks. So at 13 weeks I will get my pillow. Ill know the sex or sexes!!!! And Ill go shopping. I am thinking all positive. This time around everyone will be healthy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes it will be fine this time, since the docs are on your case, and you'll be able to snuggle up with your Percy with complete peace of mind:hugs: He will leave Crunchie for you:winkwink:Click to expand...

:brat:


----------



## addie25

LOL I don't mind sharing him!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> SOOOOOO!!!!! Tell all!!! Did she thump you for wearing black? Or say you look like a radiant mother-to-be?Click to expand...
> 
> well, it all went wrong and I ended up at her flat at 12.....the flowers did not arrive so I was put in charge of calling them and going mad.... I enjoyed that ! but then they arrived and they had the wrong shade of pink ribbon !!!! she went MENTAL......she threw some ribbon at me and said "change it and make it right" ..... I was shaking so much my other mate was pissing herself ! all I kept thinking was the munkie would be so good at this ! after that I ran off and she ignored me most of the day until she wanted a bump pic....:wacko:.......no comment on the black....she couldnt have cared less :shrug:Click to expand...

So all in all a really joyous shared moment:hugs: I hope you had several reels of various shades of pink ribbon in your clutch bag to find the perfect match:haha:

It's obvious the last thing on her mind once the big day came was what her friends were wearing:shrug: Did you have a good time though, chatting to old friends, drunk codgers etc?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Super injunction lifted ...
> 
> percival caught with another married woman...named in BNB shocker ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Crunchie m'lovely...where ya' been??? You ok? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it was the "wedding" this weekend...... it seems DH usher duties have only just finished :wacko:.....he picked up percival as a treat :happydance:
> 
> I have been all over the place returning wedding items !!!
> 
> Hi Essie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> SOOOOOO!!!!! Tell all!!! Did she thump you for wearing black? Or say you look like a radiant mother-to-be?Click to expand...
> 
> well, it all went wrong and I ended up at her flat at 12.....the flowers did not arrive so I was put in charge of calling them and going mad.... I enjoyed that ! but then they arrived and they had the wrong shade of pink ribbon !!!! she went MENTAL......she threw some ribbon at me and said "change it and make it right" ..... I was shaking so much my other mate was pissing herself ! all I kept thinking was the munkie would be so good at this ! after that I ran off and she ignored me most of the day until she wanted a bump pic....:wacko:.......no comment on the black....she couldnt have cared less :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So all in all a really joyous shared moment:hugs: I hope you had several reels of various shades of pink ribbon in your clutch bag to find the perfect match:haha:
> 
> It's obvious the last thing on her mind once the big day came was what her friends were wearing:shrug: Did you have a good time though, chatting to old friends, drunk codgers etc?Click to expand...

it was a lovely venue, and I do like to see DH all dressed up and handsome like !!!! he got a lovely gift also....an ice bucket shaped like a top hat !! looks lovely in my dining room :thumbup:

she really did make the room like amazing !!!! I loved dancing with the drunkards.....DH's brother split his trousers dancing :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> LOL I don't mind sharing him!!!!

me neither.....kit seems to be so possessive :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Do you have any pics!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

I am off to bedfordshire....night my darlings :hugs:

I will be back tomorrow with my full attention :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I don't mind sharing him!!!!
> 
> me neither.....kit seems to be so possessive :shrug:Click to expand...

LOL :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey I've gone way over my best before time, 11pm is my optimum sell-by date:haha:

Nighty night all:kiss:

TOMORROW I WILL BE PACKING MY SUITCASE FOR 2 WEEKS HOLIDAY WITH MY BESTEST LITTLE SNUGGLE FRIEND IN DA WORLD:happydance:

I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!
My mum and dad will be so surprised at the things Holly can do since they last saw her- she eats like a grown up, drinks like a grown up, sits on the sofa like a grown up, and of course walks like a grown up. And I'm sure after 2weeks of only English spoken around her she'll talk like a grown up English person:awww:


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> blimey i've gone way over my best before time, 11pm is my optimum sell-by date:haha:
> 
> Nighty night all:kiss:
> 
> Tomorrow i will be packing my suitcase for 2 weeks holiday with my bestest little snuggle friend in da world:happydance:
> 
> i am soooooooooo excited!!!
> my mum and dad will be so surprised at the things holly can do since they last saw her- she eats like a grown up, drinks like a grown up, sits on the sofa like a grown up, and of course walks like a grown up. And i'm sure after 2weeks of only english spoken around her she'll talk like a grown up english person:awww:

awww have a fabulous time!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls! Not been in long, Adam wanted to stay and play ad the network is back on boo. So I went to see my friends and that was lovely - just had a catch up and now catching up with you :flower: but I am so tired... Adam is snoring, debating sleeping in the loft!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls :)

Just got back from my midwife appointment today. Everything went well, of course - as I just had the ultrasound the other day and everything looked good there. We listened to baby's heartbeat and he kept kicking at the wand thing. :) It was so nice to hear him again!

I really wanted to stop at the thrift store on my way home and search the baby racks, but I was too hungry so I came straight home. :haha:

Oh, here's what I got my baby boy over the weekend:
https://www.carters.com/null/Fun-2-...fault,pd.html?cgid=carters-baby-baby-boy-sets

And here's the swimsuit I got:
https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=947360083&MasterCategory_Id=MC9

The baby outfit was just $8 and the swimsuit was just $16! :dance:

You girls are funny with your 'pillow man' talk :haha:

Bethany - such fun new toys for Holly! As the saying goes, one man's trash is another man's treasure!! I love free stuff :)

I hope everyone's sleeping soundly! Jaynie, I hope you can get some sleep with your snorer :haha: I hardly slept a wink on Saturday night because both my parents snore like freight trains!


----------



## addie25

Hi Luna! I'm glad everything went well at your appointment!!


----------



## LunaLady

Boooo!!!! Our camping reservations for this weekend got cancelled! I'm sooo bummed!!

There's still snow at the campground, which is pretty unheard of for this time of year, but it's been an unusually chilly year, so.... Crummy.

:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Finally caught up! Oy! It's hard to do on the phone. :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies, what are everyones plans for today? 

I have a physio appointment this afternoon (for my SPD). Apparently she's going to fit me for a corset, I think OH is hoping for something black and lacy but i'm pretty sure it's going to be something elasticy and ugly. 

I have housework to do as OH sister is coming to stay next week but i can't be bothered this morning. I'll try to do a few bits later and crack through my list of jobs. A little every day works best I think.


----------



## poas

Hi everyone, I'm so rubbish at keeping up on here...24 pages I just had to trawl through!
Well...skim, anyway :) How is everyone?Any gossip apart from Percival's Adultery????
(I actually think 'Percivals Adultery' would make a good steamy novel title-eh Trin? :) )
Essie, my spd started early, I got my brace fitted 2weeks ago(ish) and it is most definitely not black, or lacey! However, it does ease the pain a little bit :)


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Essie, my spd started early, I got my brace fitted 2weeks ago(ish) and it is most definitely not black, or lacey! However, it does ease the pain a little bit :)

DH will be dissapointed! I've had a big tubigrip thing to wear for the last 12 weeks, but i get so hot wearing it. It does help a bit though. I'm hoping the corset thing will be a bit less hot.


----------



## poas

Umm...are you getting the 3strap one? It sits low and tight around your hips-it does make you a slightly strange shape as it pushes everything up and over it lol, but once you get the hang of it, it does allow a little more movement :)


----------



## Essie

I'm not sure what i'm getting to be honest. Will have to wait and see what she gives me. A lady at my antenatal group said she'd been given a brace but it was very uncomfortable and she didn't wear it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'm in the thick of packing:happydance:Seem to be so many things to remember:wacko:

*Luna* I love the surfer dude outfit for the little lad, and the swimsuit is very glamorous:thumbup: My friend at the swimming pool is happy that these long top bikinis are fashionable even for non preggos, because she has stretchmarks she wants to hide that appeared in the last 2 weeks of her pregnancy:dohh: She was well gutted, thinking she was in the clear and then Wham! They appeared from nowhere!:shrug:

*Essie* I hope the corset makes you more comfortable:hugs:

Hi *Jaynie*:wave: What ya doin' today?:flower:

Right, back to my packing....

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must have travelled over 100 times on the Eurostar:fool: At an average of 3 times a year for 17 years:wacko: This will be Holly's 7th ride tomorrow!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning girlies :hi:

(Eugh! Don't you hate the word girly?! Where did that come from??!)

My Body Talk session was cancelled because the woman is not well. Everyone is sick at the moment! It's fine. She had a meeting with the owners of the shop tho and she may be taking the front room. I hope she does. We would work so well together and we were talking about an infertility specialty. SOOOOO EXCITING!!!!!:happydance:

Also, one of my mums came in and we are going to start a mini magazine educating women on their birth choices and what's available in terms of complementary healthcare for children. We want it to be a free magazine with advertisers covering the printing costs. Also, very mainstream looking so that it's not just the crunchy-granola mums (like Luna and me :haha:) who will pick it up and read it. One of my other mums is an editor and she left her job when she had her baby (she's the one who nearly had the baby in the car) so she's coming on board :happydance: We're having our first meeting next week to brainstorm ideas

I loved the Percy talk :rofl: and Hayls, definitely a saucy novel idea! The reiki women popped in and asked me what I thought of the books. I had to be honest - I am such a shocking liar! Really, I think the author must decide if it's cliterature or literature, and she really can't mix the two and expect to be taken seriously.

B, I LOOOVED the Eurostar. DH freaked out being under the sea but I love train travel in general so I thought it was great. And so fast! I'm such a sagittarian ... love travel

I am taking Lily and bUddy for their ops on Thursday. Lily is acting like SUCH a slutbag, and she is so confused by it :nope: Shame, poor baby. I'm so glad we don't come into heat like that :haha:

Better get some work done now :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Da :witch: has arrived chez moi today! Bang on schedule as if it were a normal cycle and not one preceeded by mc :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Da :witch: has arrived chez moi today! Bang on schedule as if it were a normal cycle and not one preceeded by mc :thumbup:

It's weird hey? So excited to see AF :haha: But I felt exactly the same. Now I'm counting them down


----------



## firstbaby25

Hellloooo B didn't realise you had spied me! I am just reading the paper and mulling over my relationship with the MIL :thumbup: it's good to talk and my Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus is helping... Sighs, I think it's stressful with the house being constantly delayed! Another month now... Be June 15th now (so wish there was a thumb down smiley) 

You all packed and excited? I wish I was going away :( 

Where April and sezi and other usuals? :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Hellloooo B didn't realise you had spied me! I am just reading the paper and mulling over my relationship with the MIL :thumbup: it's good to talk and my Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus is helping... Sighs, I think it's stressful with the house being constantly delayed! Another month now... Be June 15th now (so wish there was a thumb down smiley)
> 
> You all packed and excited? I wish I was going away :(
> 
> Where April and sezi and other usuals? :-k

I'm VERY excited and I'm packed but I think I've packed too much stuff:-k
I'm going to go and see if I can possibly downsize a bit.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'm not sure what perfume to take:-k


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> And I'm not sure what perfume to take:-k

Take them all that's what I do!:thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Holly :flower:, have a lovely holiday :thumbup:. I assume you are going to see your parents. Lovely. In case you have nothing to do and decide to do some shopping in Lakeside we could meet up for a coffee :winkwink:. I can pm you my number if you like.

My dear turtles :hugs:, I am so busy these days:wacko:, no time to catch up. Hope you all are doing well. Any news anyone?
I tested yesterday and my digital said 3+ weeks :happydance:. Also had a GP appointment and tried to ask for an early scan, but didn't get anywhere. Not that surprised really. I am still going to have one (save some money from my first pay :happydance:) and book myself for one when I'm around 9weeks :happydance:.
About my new job it's not easy at all. 5 hours on my feet with only 15min break. Coming home so exhausted and dehydrated I'm a bit concerned about my Appleseed. Hope all goes well.
:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all my turtle friends :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure what perfume to take:-k
> 
> Take them all that's what I do!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I can't possibly! I've got so much stuff to take anyway, plus for LO too :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, have a lovely holiday :thumbup:. I assume you are going to see your parents. Lovely. In case you have nothing to do and decide to do some shopping in Lakeside we could meet up for a coffee :winkwink:. I can pm you my number if you like.
> 
> My dear turtles :hugs:, I am so busy these days:wacko:, no time to catch up. Hope you all are doing well. Any news anyone?
> I tested yesterday and my digital said 3+ weeks :happydance:. Also had a GP appointment and tried to ask for an early scan, but didn't get anywhere. Not that surprised really. I am still going to have one (save some money from my first pay :happydance:) and book myself for one when I'm around 9weeks :happydance:.
> About my new job it's not easy at all. 5 hours on my feet with only 15min break. Coming home so exhausted and dehydrated I'm a bit concerned about my Appleseed. Hope all goes well.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all my turtle friends :kiss:

That would be great, I'll pm you my number too:thumbup: What is/are your day/s off?

Don't worry about appleseed, it'll be just fine:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Tumbleweed!!!!!!!!! If I lived in englad I would be going home from work now!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I alwayhave perfume issues! I like just taking one in case I lose/break it! Did you solve the great perfume mystery? I've drawn some conclusions on the great relationship debacle :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi... I understand if not but we are meeting the weekend after next at some point :winkwink: in an undisclosed location would it interest you? It's fine if not


----------



## firstbaby25

I definitely smell! I always clear the thread! I'm worried it's because I'm not ttc or a mother and I'm so totally irrelevant to you all now :shrug: :cry: :sad2: :brat:


----------



## addie25

Lol I'm here!!! What's up!!!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Morning girlies :hi:
> 
> (Eugh! Don't you hate the word girly?! Where did that come from??!)
> 
> My Body Talk session was cancelled because the woman is not well. Everyone is sick at the moment! It's fine. She had a meeting with the owners of the shop tho and she may be taking the front room. I hope she does. We would work so well together and we were talking about an infertility specialty. SOOOOO EXCITING!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Also, one of my mums came in and we are going to start a mini magazine educating women on their birth choices and what's available in terms of complementary healthcare for children. We want it to be a free magazine with advertisers covering the printing costs. Also, very mainstream looking so that it's not just the crunchy-granola mums (like Luna and me :haha:) who will pick it up and read it. One of my other mums is an editor and she left her job when she had her baby (she's the one who nearly had the baby in the car) so she's coming on board :happydance: We're having our first meeting next week to brainstorm ideas
> 
> I loved the Percy talk :rofl: and Hayls, definitely a saucy novel idea! The reiki women popped in and asked me what I thought of the books. I had to be honest - I am such a shocking liar! Really, I think the author must decide if it's cliterature or literature, and she really can't mix the two and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> B, I LOOOVED the Eurostar. DH freaked out being under the sea but I love train travel in general so I thought it was great. And so fast! I'm such a sagittarian ... love travel
> 
> I am taking Lily and bUddy for their ops on Thursday. Lily is acting like SUCH a slutbag, and she is so confused by it :nope: Shame, poor baby. I'm so glad we don't come into heat like that :haha:
> 
> Better get some work done now :dohh:

Trin, that mini mag sounds like an awesome idea!! And your line about making it mainstream looking was funny :haha: I chuckled out loud :haha:

Trin, I wish you were here so you could be with me at my birth. I really like my midwife, but I don't feel like I completely trust her, yet. I just want YOU!! :cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I'm in the thick of packing:happydance:Seem to be so many things to remember:wacko:
> 
> *Luna* I love the surfer dude outfit for the little lad, and the swimsuit is very glamorous:thumbup: My friend at the swimming pool is happy that these long top bikinis are fashionable even for non preggos, because she has stretchmarks she wants to hide that appeared in the last 2 weeks of her pregnancy:dohh: She was well gutted, thinking she was in the clear and then Wham! They appeared from nowhere!:shrug:
> 
> *Essie* I hope the corset makes you more comfortable:hugs:
> 
> Hi *Jaynie*:wave: What ya doin' today?:flower:
> 
> Right, back to my packing....
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

I am quite glad those style are popular because I really didn't want to have to get a one piece. I have a one piece for doing laps and what not, but even at my hefty size, I still prefer a two piece. I know the one I got is almost like a two piece, but it's not quite :haha:

And, I've already got stretchmarks on my hips. Had those before being pregnant. I'm just hoping to not get any on my tummy. I've been trying to remember to spread some shea butter on myself, but I keep forgetting :dohh:



firstbaby25 said:


> I definitely smell! I always clear the thread! I'm worried it's because I'm not ttc or a mother and I'm so totally irrelevant to you all now :shrug: :cry: :sad2: :brat:

Oh, Jaynie - it's not you! I'm a serial thread killer, too :haha:
Besides, we NUV you, Jaynie!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Boy, I had the best sleep in forever last night!!!!!!!!!

The trick??? DH slept on the couch :haha:

He had bell pepper with his lunch and WOW does that ever set off gas for him.... :haha: He was stinkin' up the place and I flat out said "It's you or me, but one of us will be sleeping on the couch." He volunteered. Not that it's too bad, the couch is WAY comfortable. :thumbup:

But, I had the whole bed, all the covers and all the pillows to myself. That was FANTASTIC! I made a little nest and didn't wake up the whole night. Which proved to be REALLY painful when I woke up because my bladder was FULL and baby was heavy on it and it hurt really bad until I got to the bathroom. I peed like a half gallon, I swear! :haha:

I'm so excited for all of you that you get to meet up! Will someone at least take a few pictures for us lowly US girls?? :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hi luna!!!! Y do u think u dont trust ur mid wife ? R u Guna switch? I'm same with my doctor after he said he wud not write me out an extra week after loosing the baby bc I would medically fine I though he was a bit insensitive. I duno if I'm guna switch . I'll c what happens after I get pregnant n ivf doctor releases me back to him.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Hi luna!!!! Y do u think u dont trust ur mid wife ? R u Guna switch? I'm same with my doctor after he said he wud not write me out an extra week after loosing the baby bc I would medically fine I though he was a bit insensitive. I duno if I'm guna switch . I'll c what happens after I get pregnant n ivf doctor releases me back to him.

I'm not sure why I don't trust her completely, yet. I just sometimes feel like she's trying to hide something. She's very warm and friendly and whatnot, but I think she's going through some financial hard times and sometimes that kind of thing can be always be underlying everything you do. But, every time I've had an appointment, there's be someone getting done before me and someone waiting after me, so she's well liked and plenty busy. I'm sure everything's fine, I just am sensitive to stuff like that :shrug:

And yes, your doctor does sound a tad insensitive, but maybe because he's a guy? I'm not sure I'd have a guy for my OBGYN. Is there a female in your office? Or does your hospital have a midwife center? My hospital does, but because I want a home birth I had to find an independent midwife. :thumbup: But the midwife center at my hospital is pretty highly regarded.


----------



## addie25

He is a well respected doctor that's y I'm still with him. The doc who did thR surgery is a man n he was willing to write me out for however Long I needed. I duno I'll c. But for u if I'd not 100 percent confident I would switch u need to trust who delivered ur baby. :baby:


----------



## LunaLady

I don't really have much other option. The only other midwife who serves my area doesn't take insurance. I live like 25 minutes from Seattle, but the Seattle area midwives don't come this far. There's such a saturation of midwives in the general area, except for where I am. 

But, it's okay. I really do like my midwife a lot, I think most of it is probably me being still a little scared of a home birth. I am afraid it's going to hurt without meds!! But, I'm going to get signed up for a Hypnobirthing class, so I hope that will help :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I can c y you would b scared but it's all goin to go well. :) would u consider going to the hospital If u decided u wanted meds?


----------



## addie25

A home birth sounds relaxing. No nurses in and out or other women. Just u in your cozy house!


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, that's the appeal of the homebirth for me. Very relaxed and cozy. I can have the lights dimmed, my own music playing and we're going to do a birthing pool, so it's going to be super cozy :)

Yes - I am fully committed to transferring to the hospital should a need arise. The hospital is only about 7 or 8 minutes from our house. :thumbup:

Addie, have you seen The Business of Being Born??


----------



## addie25

That's good u wud go if u needed to. I think All will go well and a pool sounds great !!! No I have not seen it. What is it? I've seen one born every minute tho.


----------



## LunaLady

I think everything will go just fine, too :)

It's a documentary - it's on Netflix instant play if you have that
https://movies.netflix.com/WiSearch?v1=The Business of Being Born&oq=the busi&ac_posn=1

You should watch it! It's really, really good. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

We do have that I'll order it! Thanks! So what's ur favorte names so far?


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, good. You can watch it instantly, too - on your computer or if you have a blu ray player, Wii or XBOX :D

We do have a first name picked (Rajko) but we're working on middle names. And we're working on the spelling of the first name (because it's pronounced Rye-ko) to see if there's something we like that also shows more clearly how it's pronounced. But, I'm partial to just Rajko. :)

Do you have the day off, Addie? Or is school out for the summer?? :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks addie. Nothing i guess I am just being paranoid, everyone is busy and it seems when I'm not here and busy no one else is. I may be being needy with Adam issues and actually reading Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus is not helping! If that's the 'ideal' we have no chance! Anyway, there are some good tips that I can do to improve things that don't require adam to read the book or know why I am doing it etc etc! Anyway, sure it wasn't me really! Just one of dem tings :shrug:

Luna I am too sometimes like that it seems you are saying it and aren't gonna do anything so you could be right. I 'transfer' fear and anger subconsciously I am sure of it. Some niggling issues with home birth? Perhaps Trin can recommend a positive book to do with home/water/hypno births? :flower: :hugs: hope you resolve it any case. 

:hi: addie glad to see you about and all positive. Makes me warm inside! Being as ok as you can be :hugs: how you getting on with the book?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Trin, that mini mag sounds like an awesome idea!! And your line about making it mainstream looking was funny :haha: I chuckled out loud :haha:
> 
> Trin, I wish you were here so you could be with me at my birth. I really like my midwife, but I don't feel like I completely trust her, yet. I just want YOU!! :cloud9:

Send me a plane ticket and I'm there!!!!:plane::haha: Travelling Doula! I want to walk Luna (the dog, not you :haha: but you can come too)

Seriously tho, your relationship with her will get closer and closer as the pregnancy progresses


----------



## addie25

Trust me it's not u! I come on a ok n Noone is on :shrug: 

Book is done just waitin for someone to like it!

I read hat book it's very entertaining! Thugs r not so well with adam?

ok here's the deal nowww! Ivf place called n said the lab is taking to Long n they r letting them continue to work since its going well now but r also sending a sample to another lab that deals only with this . Dont kno y we didnt start wth these peopel first but whatever imglsd they r stepping in. This new lab has never had a problem n they expect them to finish quicker than other lab n hopefully we start next week but if no it will b July


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Trin, that mini mag sounds like an awesome idea!! And your line about making it mainstream looking was funny :haha: I chuckled out loud :haha:
> 
> Trin, I wish you were here so you could be with me at my birth. I really like my midwife, but I don't feel like I completely trust her, yet. I just want YOU!! :cloud9:
> 
> Send me a plane ticket and I'm there!!!!:plane::haha: Travelling Doula! I want to walk Luna (the dog, not you :haha: but you can come too)
> 
> Seriously tho, your relationship with her will get closer and closer as the pregnancy progressesClick to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement, Trin :hugs: I have faith everything will be fine. I just tend to pick up on too much energy sometimes :haha:

And, if my insurance covered a Traveling Doula you'd be here, for sure!!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Trust me it's not u! I come on a ok n Noone is on :shrug:
> 
> Book is done just waitin for someone to like it!
> 
> I read hat book it's very entertaining! Thugs r not so well with adam?
> 
> ok here's the deal nowww! Ivf place called n said the lab is taking to Long n they r letting them continue to work since its going well now but r also sending a sample to another lab that deals only with this . Dont kno y we didnt start wth these peopel first but whatever imglsd they r stepping in. This new lab has never had a problem n they expect them to finish quicker than other lab n hopefully we start next week but if no it will b July

I'm glad everything is moving right along!! :hugs:

Addie, I keep meaning to ask you about your writing. I did NaNoWriMo last year and wrote a 50,000 word novel in the 30 days in November (although my plot line is SO not over, even after 50,000 words. It's like... almost half done. Maybe :haha: ). I had SO much fun writing and it was almost like the characters and plot was just happening in my head and I was transcribing everything :haha: Have you done NaNoWriMo? And what's your story about?


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG OMG OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My mum's mean, she just called me and said "one more sleep to go!" and I've got sooooo even more excited now.:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Holly has already started her 'one more sleep to go':haha: 

I'm _almost_ packed, and just reduced Holly's stuff too, I can always handwash/buy Primark clothes if I'm short.

And no the perfume issue isn't resolved yet:nope: I might just take the smallest bottle? Which would make it Tresor _In Love_:shrug:


----------



## addie25

That sounds awesome. No I have not done that.

My book is about 120 pages (chapter book for 4th graders) is will eventually be n adventure series . This one is about a little girl who travels around the world with her mother who is a journalist and her nanny. As her mom is off solving mysteries she sneaks away from nanny and finds her own mystery to solve. Her adventures and her moms always match up at the end and u find that they were trying to solve the same mystery without knowing it. My students loved it so that was encouraging.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't worry Jaynie everyone always runs away when I come on and Kit said it's because I smell:cry:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> That sounds awesome. No I have not done that.
> 
> My book is about 120 pages (chapter book for 4th graders) is will eventually be n adventure series . This one is about a little girl who travels around the world with her mother who is a journalist and her nanny. As her mom is off solving mysteries she sneaks away from nanny and finds her own mystery to solve. Her adventures and her moms always match up at the end and u find that they were trying to solve the same mystery without knowing it. My students loved it so that was encouraging.

Oh, that sounds awesome, Addie!! How cute!! I hope you get picked up by a publisher real soon :)

My book is adult fantasy/romance. :blush: It's 100 pages (in Word, that is - not print pages. Print pages it's about 180) right now. I haven't even touched it since November 30th last year, though!!! :blush: I keep meaning to get back into it, but I know I'll need to re-read the whole thing to make sure I'm staying consistent. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

You should get back into it! Yes I read mine over each time I sit down to work on it!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> You should get back into it! Yes I read mine over each time I sit down to work on it!

Yes, I really should. I really, really enjoyed doing it. And I know once baby comes I'll not have the time to do it. 

Do you have just one written? Or do you have a couple in the series written?


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> That sounds awesome. No I have not done that.
> 
> My book is about 120 pages (chapter book for 4th graders) is will eventually be n adventure series . This one is about a little girl who travels around the world with her mother who is a journalist and her nanny. As her mom is off solving mysteries she sneaks away from nanny and finds her own mystery to solve. Her adventures and her moms always match up at the end and u find that they were trying to solve the same mystery without knowing it. My students loved it so that was encouraging.

That sounds great Addie:thumbup:you must have real fun coming up with mysteries to solve:happydance: 

I love writing and illustrating too, have done all my life. The story I'm intermittently working on at the moment is called _Professor JXXX and the Spinning Bumwasps of Northern France._ (the name of the professor is a secret for the moment:shhh:) I'm taking my netbook to England in the hope that while Holly is occupied by my parents I might be able to get some quality writing time in:wacko: 30 or so chapters. I need to finish it by the time Holly can read, it's for her:hugs: I think she'll like it, it has boars and bicycles and all things wondrous like that :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi GUYS!

I can't remember when I was last here or what I said. I'm so sleepy. I have read back quite a bit but nothing exciting was said ... :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome. No I have not done that.
> 
> My book is about 120 pages (chapter book for 4th graders) is will eventually be n adventure series . This one is about a little girl who travels around the world with her mother who is a journalist and her nanny. As her mom is off solving mysteries she sneaks away from nanny and finds her own mystery to solve. Her adventures and her moms always match up at the end and u find that they were trying to solve the same mystery without knowing it. My students loved it so that was encouraging.
> 
> That sounds great Addie:thumbup:you must have real fun coming up with mysteries to solve:happydance:
> 
> I love writing and illustrating too, have done all my life. The story I'm intermittently working on at the moment is called _Professor JXXX and the Spinning Bumwasps of Northern France._ (the name of the professor is a secret for the moment:shhh:) I'm taking my netbook to England in the hope that while Holly is occupied by my parents I might be able to get some quality writing time in:wacko: 30 or so chapters. I need to finish it by the time Holly can read, it's for her:hugs: I think she'll like it, it has boars and bicycles and all things wondrous like that :dance:Click to expand...

That's so fun! Little Holly is going to NUV it!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hi GUYS!
> 
> I can't remember when I was last here or what I said. I'm so sleepy. I have read back quite a bit but nothing exciting was said ... :haha: :winkwink:

When you were last here you told me you've got Hollinka's Matryoshka Foot Covers!!:happydance:


----------



## addie25

That's so nice u are writing it for Holly!!! We have so many writers on Here it's awesome!!!


----------



## LunaLady

I hope Molly is okay! She's absent today :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

I trust everyone is well today? I am..just a bit pooped from being on da road...very sleepy and yawny. Probably won't last long after I've had my dinner.

Anyway..i'll do my best to catch up with everyone but if I disappear, you know the sleep monster got me :shock:

Lots of lurve luvvies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You should get back into it! Yes I read mine over each time I sit down to work on it!
> 
> Yes, I really should. I really, really enjoyed doing it. And I know once baby comes I'll not have the time to do it.
> 
> Do you have just one written? Or do you have a couple in the series written?Click to expand...

You will have loads of time, babies just eat, sleep and shit at first- I got quite alot of writing done early on, in between the decorating:thumbup: I could now too, I just find playing with Holly and her toys is more fun. But then it's blatently obvious I could be writing more, given the time I spend blathering on BnB:haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You should get back into it! Yes I read mine over each time I sit down to work on it!
> 
> Yes, I really should. I really, really enjoyed doing it. And I know once baby comes I'll not have the time to do it.
> 
> Do you have just one written? Or do you have a couple in the series written?Click to expand...

I have a few books written but not for this series. I only have the first one for that.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You should get back into it! Yes I read mine over each time I sit down to work on it!
> 
> Yes, I really should. I really, really enjoyed doing it. And I know once baby comes I'll not have the time to do it.
> 
> Do you have just one written? Or do you have a couple in the series written?Click to expand...
> 
> You will have loads of time, babies just eat, sleep and shit at first- I got quite alot of writing done early on:thumbup: I could now too, I just find playing with Holly and her toys is more fun. But then it's blatently obvious I could be writing more, given the time I spend blathering on BnB:haha:Click to expand...

Oh, good - well perhaps I could do NaNoWriMo this year, then, too. I might have to take a day off for labor and delivery, but, hey - that's fine :haha: Last year I took two days off a week and still got it done, so :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Kit, I don't think we've nattered tooooo much today. It shouldn't be a marathon catch up:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

CRUNCHSTER!!!!!
What have you been up to??!!:haha::haha::haha:

This was DS the middle's book today

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229003_10150262871599880_594719879_8927961_1835332_n.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You should get back into it! Yes I read mine over each time I sit down to work on it!
> 
> Yes, I really should. I really, really enjoyed doing it. And I know once baby comes I'll not have the time to do it.
> 
> Do you have just one written? Or do you have a couple in the series written?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a few books written but not for this series. I only have the first one for that.Click to expand...

Do you have anything published? I think that would be so cool to be a published author :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I was having a great day n suddenly my students decided to go nuts. No remember I work with emotionally challenged kids so when they go nts it's like a war movie! Someone told me just now it's not jut my class it's the school And one teacher walked out and quit ( that hAppens often tho :/) I just want to get home I'm starting to feel physically sick from their behavior.brut are in library now so I have a break!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You should get back into it! Yes I read mine over each time I sit down to work on it!
> 
> Yes, I really should. I really, really enjoyed doing it. And I know once baby comes I'll not have the time to do it.
> 
> Do you have just one written? Or do you have a couple in the series written?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a few books written but not for this series. I only have the first one for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have anything published? I think that would be so cool to be a published author :happydance:Click to expand...

Not yet. I have an agent but I do not like him and I am trying to get a new agent. It's hard to get an agent bc if u are not published they do not want anything to do wih you and also publishers won't work with u if u don't have an agent!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You should get back into it! Yes I read mine over each time I sit down to work on it!
> 
> Yes, I really should. I really, really enjoyed doing it. And I know once baby comes I'll not have the time to do it.
> 
> Do you have just one written? Or do you have a couple in the series written?Click to expand...
> 
> You will have loads of time, babies just eat, sleep and shit at first- I got quite alot of writing done early on:thumbup: I could now too, I just find playing with Holly and her toys is more fun. But then it's blatently obvious I could be writing more, given the time I spend blathering on BnB:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, good - well perhaps I could do NaNoWriMo this year, then, too. I might have to take a day off for labor and delivery, but, hey - that's fine :haha: Last year I took two days off a week and still got it done, so :thumbup:Click to expand...

That sounds like such fun. I have a novel (well 2 but the one is too daunting) knocking around my brain


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi girls! Not been in long, Adam wanted to stay and play ad the network is back on boo. So I went to see my friends and that was lovely - just had a catch up and now catching up with you :flower: but I am so tired... Adam is snoring, debating sleeping in the loft!

Ooer..hope it didn't come to sleeping in the loft :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Not been in long, Adam wanted to stay and play ad the network is back on boo. So I went to see my friends and that was lovely - just had a catch up and now catching up with you :flower: but I am so tired... Adam is snoring, debating sleeping in the loft!
> 
> Ooer..hope it didn't come to sleeping in the loft :haha:Click to expand...

Earplugs have been the savior of our Marital Bed :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Just got back from my midwife appointment today. Everything went well, of course - as I just had the ultrasound the other day and everything looked good there. We listened to baby's heartbeat and he kept kicking at the wand thing. :) It was so nice to hear him again!
> 
> I really wanted to stop at the thrift store on my way home and search the baby racks, but I was too hungry so I came straight home. :haha:
> 
> Oh, here's what I got my baby boy over the weekend:
> https://www.carters.com/null/Fun-2-...fault,pd.html?cgid=carters-baby-baby-boy-sets
> 
> And here's the swimsuit I got:
> https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=947360083&MasterCategory_Id=MC9
> 
> The baby outfit was just $8 and the swimsuit was just $16! :dance:
> 
> You girls are funny with your 'pillow man' talk :haha:
> 
> Bethany - such fun new toys for Holly! As the saying goes, one man's trash is another man's treasure!! I love free stuff :)
> 
> I hope everyone's sleeping soundly! Jaynie, I hope you can get some sleep with your snorer :haha: I hardly slept a wink on Saturday night because both my parents snore like freight trains!

Glad all is well Luna...and I'm loving your bebe clothes and lovely swim suit :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Finally caught up! Oy! It's hard to do on the phone. :wacko:

Oh Moll...you still having lappy issues? Hope all is well on your side of the pond and you get one of the desktop pc's set up as you planned :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I must have travelled over 100 times on the Eurostar:fool: At an average of 3 times a year for 17 years:wacko: This will be Holly's 7th ride tomorrow!

I've never been on it...but I plan to one day :thumbup: I've never even been to France :blush: Oh the shame of it :blush::blush:


----------



## Sarachka

*I'm seeing Alexander tomorrow!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Da :witch: has arrived chez moi today! Bang on schedule as if it were a normal cycle and not one preceeded by mc :thumbup:

Jolly good! :thumbup: Although I totally thought you'd had one since :shrug: I am confuzzled :dohh:

Hope you're ok with it all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hellloooo B didn't realise you had spied me! I am just reading the paper and mulling over my relationship with the MIL :thumbup: it's good to talk and my Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus is helping... Sighs, I think it's stressful with the house being constantly delayed! Another month now... Be June 15th now (so wish there was a thumb down smiley)
> 
> You all packed and excited? I wish I was going away :(
> 
> Where April and sezi and other usuals? :-k

Delayed ANOTHER MONTH?? :nope: What a bummer! Why? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And I'm not sure what perfume to take:-k

...the usual one..Au de Branston? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Holly :flower:, have a lovely holiday :thumbup:. I assume you are going to see your parents. Lovely. In case you have nothing to do and decide to do some shopping in Lakeside we could meet up for a coffee :winkwink:. I can pm you my number if you like.
> 
> My dear turtles :hugs:, I am so busy these days:wacko:, no time to catch up. Hope you all are doing well. Any news anyone?
> I tested yesterday and my digital said 3+ weeks :happydance:. Also had a GP appointment and tried to ask for an early scan, but didn't get anywhere. Not that surprised really. I am still going to have one (save some money from my first pay :happydance:) and book myself for one when I'm around 9weeks :happydance:.
> About my new job it's not easy at all. 5 hours on my feet with only 15min break. Coming home so exhausted and dehydrated I'm a bit concerned about my Appleseed. Hope all goes well.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all my turtle friends :kiss:

Ahhh emandi..I keep missing you! Thanks for stopping by, especially when you are up to your eyes in everything :hugs:

Glad the sacred digi has put your mind at rest :thumbup: and I hope you can find the time to show us your scan pics when the time comes :cloud9:

The job sounds tiring m'love...take it as easy as you can :hugs:

Hope you pop back soon....we've missed you very much :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I alwayhave perfume issues! I like just taking one in case I lose/break it! Did you solve the great perfume mystery? I've drawn some conclusions on the great relationship debacle :-k

Oooo, pray tell us your musings if you will :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I definitely smell! I always clear the thread! I'm worried it's because I'm not ttc or a mother and I'm so totally irrelevant to you all now :shrug: :cry: :sad2: :brat:

I can't smell you at all :shrug: :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm having such a hard time eating and remembering to eat! Yesterday all I had was some spanish beans and rice with cheese, a cup of yogurt and a glass of milk. I couldn't have been bothered to eat any more. 

After my morning sickness started to go away I had a huge appetite, but the last several days... it's like nothing. I don't even want to eat. I sigh and moan when it's dinner time. I dread waking up because that means I have to eat something. It's pants!! :(

I'm glad I've got some chub for my little boy to live off of, because I'm certainly not getting in enough nutrition (STILL, OMG). 

I'm such a complainer!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Trust me it's not u! I come on a ok n Noone is on :shrug:
> 
> Book is done just waitin for someone to like it!
> 
> I read hat book it's very entertaining! Thugs r not so well with adam?
> 
> ok here's the deal nowww! Ivf place called n said the lab is taking to Long n they r letting them continue to work since its going well now but r also sending a sample to another lab that deals only with this . Dont kno y we didnt start wth these peopel first but whatever imglsd they r stepping in. This new lab has never had a problem n they expect them to finish quicker than other lab n hopefully we start next week but if no it will b July

That's good news addie...it means that not all your eggs are in the one basket (honestly no pun intended :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG OMG OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: My mum's mean, she just called me and said "one more sleep to go!" and I've got sooooo even more excited now.:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Holly has already started her 'one more sleep to go':haha:
> 
> I'm _almost_ packed, and just reduced Holly's stuff too, I can always handwash/buy Primark clothes if I'm short.
> 
> And no the perfume issue isn't resolved yet:nope: I might just take the smallest bottle? Which would make it Tresor _In Love_:shrug:

:wohoo: I'M EXCITED TOO!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

Nice power posting, Kit!!! :bodyb:


----------



## LunaLady

I need to go run to the craft store to get some things... I'll be back later :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't worry Jaynie everyone always runs away when I come on and Kit said it's because I smell:cry:

:rofl:

Made the au de branston comment before I saw this :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I was having a great day n suddenly my students decided to go nuts. No remember I work with emotionally challenged kids so when they go nts it's like a war movie! Someone told me just now it's not jut my class it's the school And one teacher walked out and quit ( that hAppens often tho :/) I just want to get home I'm starting to feel physically sick from their behavior.brut are in library now so I have a break!

Sorry you're having such a rough day addie...it will be over soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Not been in long, Adam wanted to stay and play ad the network is back on boo. So I went to see my friends and that was lovely - just had a catch up and now catching up with you :flower: but I am so tired... Adam is snoring, debating sleeping in the loft!
> 
> Ooer..hope it didn't come to sleeping in the loft :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Earplugs have been the savior of our Marital Bed :haha:Click to expand...

Oh dear...I have a friend who could win a snoring competition and when we've been on girls weekends there's a squabble about who has to share with her...it's a shame but it's not good listening to it all night :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Nice power posting, Kit!!! :bodyb:

I know!!!!! I think on reflection it must be me who smells :haha: Or maybe we are all just a smelly lot! :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

No one noticed my Crunchie shark eating a turtle :nope::cry:

I think i'm off to bed. Far too little sleep last night

Night night Turtletonia (or just smelly Kit it seems :haha:)
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> No one noticed my Crunchie shark eating a turtle :nope::cry:
> 
> I think i'm off to bed. Far too little sleep last night
> 
> Night night Turtletonia (or just smelly Kit it seems :haha:)
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:haha: Yep, it's just me, the whiffmeister :thumbup:

I did notice your Crunchie shark eating a Turtletonian..I thanked it :thumbup: but it did slip through the net of my power posting!!!

Good night lovely and I hope you get some quality sleepytime :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks ladies :hugs: I also thanked you trin - only just seen it! I have milka chocolate (period food) and I'm going to :munch: the whole bar :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna have fun at the craft store :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie you are a good turtle! All those books and such great ethic and ambition! We are quite the writers on this thread :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Gosh you ladies chatter a lot :winkwink: have just caught up with the days posts. 

I had my physio appointment this afternoon. Now have an attractive 3 strap corset, but it's much more comfortable (and cooler) than the tubigrip I was wearing :thumbup: But I didn't see the obstetric physio because she's off long-term sick now, so i had a stand in one who took away the stick the other one had given me, and now I have a pair of crutches which are much harder to walk with, so i'm actually less mobile now than before :shrug:

She also said they'll see me after delivery and I wouldn't be allowed to be discharged until they'd seen me. We were debating home birth vs hospital, and had almost swayed towards hospital with a birth plan of (assuming all goes okay) no intervention and quick discharge. But now it seems if i do go hospital birth discharge will not be as quick as i hoped :growlmad:


----------



## Essie

Trinity - I liked the crunchie shark eating turtle. Glad to see the turtle stumped him with his hard shell!

Holly - sounds like someones excited about their holiday :)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Gosh you ladies chatter a lot :winkwink: have just caught up with the days posts.
> 
> I had my physio appointment this afternoon. Now have an attractive 3 strap corset, but it's much more comfortable (and cooler) than the tubigrip I was wearing :thumbup: But I didn't see the obstetric physio because she's off long-term sick now, so i had a stand in one who took away the stick the other one had given me, and now I have a pair of crutches which are much harder to walk with, so i'm actually less mobile now than before :shrug:
> 
> She also said they'll see me after delivery and I wouldn't be allowed to be discharged until they'd seen me. We were debating home birth vs hospital, and had almost swayed towards hospital with a birth plan of (assuming all goes okay) no intervention and quick discharge. But now it seems if i do go hospital birth discharge will not be as quick as i hoped :growlmad:

Hi Essie :wave:

I'm assuming you've not been too great and that's why you're off work? I hope the corset makes a difference :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: I also thanked you trin - only just seen it! I have milka chocolate (period food) and I'm going to :munch: the whole bar :shock:

NOM NOM NOM :munch: Enjoy m'love :thumbup: You deserve a wee treat :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Its not even period time for me and im :munch: the whole bar! yummmmm :D along with 2 cans of energy drink! I sold 2 rings to get us enough money this time around and had a little spare....the reason we struggle this week is £65 phone bill!

I noticed your turtle story pic Trin...just forgot to comment :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

HOLLY your shooesies are here already!! The neighbour just brought them round the postman had left them with her.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna and Kit- I've seen your visitor messages and just wanted to say I'm here. :hugs: it's all I can do to keep up on my phone, posting is difficult when there is any amount of good nattering going on but I am here. :thumbup: baby is side ways and I'm not sure if that is to blame for my super sore rib cage but ow! 

While I'm commenting, I'll try to say a bit to others...

Trin- that Cruncher shark made me giggle. :haha:

Holly- I'm excited for your trip... I expect I'll live vicariously through you once you post turtle meeting pics. I hope you and little miss have a fab time. :hugs:

Addie- good luck with your book love and sorry your kids are being trolls. :flower:

Jaynie- you don't smell m'love. I nuv you. :kiss:

Essie- I'm sorry work is so tough. I am glad your new brace helps/is more comfortable though. :thumbup:

Sarachka- Yay for seeing your darling Alexander tomorrow! :dance:

Well, that's all I can remember, sorry if I've left you out... I promise it's not because any of you smell.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Its not even period time for me and im :munch: the whole bar! yummmmm :D along with 2 cans of energy drink! I sold 2 rings to get us enough money this time around and had a little spare....the reason we struggle this week is £65 phone bill!
> 
> I noticed your turtle story pic Trin...just forgot to comment :dohh:

Ooo, phone bills are a bummer...is that your landline? Sorry you had to part with your rings..I hope they weren't special ones.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna and Kit- I've seen your visitor messages and just wanted to say I'm here. :hugs: it's all I can do to keep up on my phone, posting is difficult when there is any amount of good nattering going on but I am here. :thumbup: baby is side ways and I'm not sure if that is to blame for my super sore rib cage but ow!
> 
> While I'm commenting, I'll try to say a bit to others...
> 
> Trin- that Cruncher shark made me giggle. :haha:
> 
> Holly- I'm excited for your trip... I expect I'll live vicariously through you once you post turtle meeting pics. I hope you and little miss have a fab time. :hugs:
> 
> Addie- good luck with your book love and sorry your kids are being trolls. :flower:
> 
> Jaynie- you don't smell m'love. I nuv you. :kiss:
> 
> Essie- I'm sorry work is so tough. I am glad your new brace helps/is more comfortable though. :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka- Yay for seeing your darling Alexander tomorrow! :dance:
> 
> Well, that's all I can remember, sorry if I've left you out... I promise it's not because any of you smell.

Hiya Molly :kiss:

Sorry you've got an ouchy rib cage..I know the feeling only too well :wacko: I hope everything else is ok and you're back properly soon :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Its not even period time for me and im :munch: the whole bar! yummmmm :D along with 2 cans of energy drink! I sold 2 rings to get us enough money this time around and had a little spare....the reason we struggle this week is £65 phone bill!
> 
> I noticed your turtle story pic Trin...just forgot to comment :dohh:
> 
> Ooo, phone bills are a bummer...is that your landline? Sorry you had to part with your rings..I hope they weren't special ones.Click to expand...

No thats 2 contract phones! I don't have a landline, its high this month because of damned 0845 numbers! they were sort of special, they were 2 of the 3 engagement rings OH bought me, but we both agreed needs must!


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all..I'm off to watch the last hour or so of Knocked Up in bed :thumbup:

Catch you turts later :flower::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty night, Kit :wave:

Hello, Molly! :wave: It is pretty annoying to do all the BnB stuff on a phone, eh? I don't blame you for not posting much :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Trust me it's not u! I come on a ok n Noone is on :shrug:
> 
> Book is done just waitin for someone to like it!
> 
> I read hat book it's very entertaining! Thugs r not so well with adam?
> 
> ok here's the deal nowww! Ivf place called n said the lab is taking to Long n they r letting them continue to work since its going well now but r also sending a sample to another lab that deals only with this . Dont kno y we didnt start wth these peopel first but whatever imglsd they r stepping in. This new lab has never had a problem n they expect them to finish quicker than other lab n hopefully we start next week but if no it will b July
> 
> That's good news addie...it means that not all your eggs are in the one basket (honestly no pun intended :haha:)Click to expand...

HAHAHA THATS 2 FUNNY I JUST SENT THAT TEXT OUT TO MY FRIENDS THAT MY EGGS ARE LITERALLY NOT IN ONE BASKET THEN I COME ON AND SEE UR POST!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Yea I am glad we are using this other lab. Lets see who finishes first (Please god let someone finish!) This waiting around is getting to me tho. My heart is starting to hurt a bit that we have not come to the end of this yet.


----------



## addie25

Kit I think I will call my students trolls tomorrow now LOL!!! Im sorry your ribs are hurting!!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

OK NOW I MUST SMELL NO ONE IS ON! I just showered come back!!! :shower:

I have to say even tho my students are hard they are cute! They really do love me but they do not connect love with respect all the time.
One kid today goes "Yo LOGO" (thats not my last name but its what he calls me) " I gotta say you know I must give you props, you a fun teacher" Now say that sentence in a street american gang accent and you will say it just like he did. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Ok turtles from England and France I am sure you are asleep but where are my American turtles!!! Its only 6:50pm come back come back come back on!!! :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, Addie :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

That's funny what your student said :haha: But you must be a good teacher, because kids wouldn't say it if it wasn't true! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

la la la la la la la la la


----------



## addie25

Yay your on and thank you!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Today at the craft store I got two oversized shirts to make this DIY maternity shirt:
https://diymaternity.com/tops/the-deep-vee-nursing-maternity-tunic/

And I got some safety eyes for this kitty I'm going to make:
https://dollmaker.nunodoll.com/cat/terrycat.html

And I got some cotton quilt batting because I'm going to make my baby boy a quilt with some of my grandpa's plaid shirts. He died five years ago (on DH's birthday, no less - just a few months after we started dating!) and I thought it would be a nice way to give my boy a piece of his great grandpa. :)


----------



## LunaLady

I'm here!!!

What are you up to tonight, Addie? Did you have dinner, yet? What did you have? Wanna come over and make my dinner?? I don't feel like it.... :haha:


----------



## addie25

That is a fantastic idea and so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I'm here!!!
> 
> What are you up to tonight, Addie? Did you have dinner, yet? What did you have? Wanna come over and make my dinner?? I don't feel like it.... :haha:

I would LOVE to come over and make dinner. Well I again had breakfast for dinner!!! Eggs and waffles!!!! NOM NOM!!!


----------



## LunaLady

I thought so! Now I just need to get some coordinating fabrics and bias tape to match. I think I'm going to do cotton flannel on the back so it's nice and soft and cozy. I've never made a quilt before!!

De Munkie needs to give me a quick lesson! Or at least answer my questions when I have them :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm here!!!
> 
> What are you up to tonight, Addie? Did you have dinner, yet? What did you have? Wanna come over and make my dinner?? I don't feel like it.... :haha:
> 
> I would LOVE to come over and make dinner. Well I again had breakfast for dinner!!! Eggs and waffles!!!! NOM NOM!!!Click to expand...

YUM! That sounds good :happydance:

We've got spaghetti on the menu.... we got this artichoke flour pasta... we'll see how that is. Wheat doesn't agree with me real well, but I was craving spaghetti!! :haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I thought so! Now I just need to get some coordinating fabrics and bias tape to match. I think I'm going to do cotton flannel on the back so it's nice and soft and cozy. I've never made a quilt before!!
> 
> De Munkie needs to give me a quick lesson! Or at least answer my questions when I have them :flower:

I would love to be able to make a quilt but I am just not able 2 I have tried!!! I want a home made baby quilt when I get preggers so I hope I can try again and succeed (but trust me the last blanket was horrible lol)


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and a hockey game tonight :haha: DH will be glued to the TV for three hours


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and a hockey game tonight :haha: DH will be glued to the TV for three hours

I hate watching sports but I love playing sports!!!! I am going to be glued to the TV tonight AMERICAN IDOL AND GLEE ON TONIGHT!!! I know I am a dork!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I thought so! Now I just need to get some coordinating fabrics and bias tape to match. I think I'm going to do cotton flannel on the back so it's nice and soft and cozy. I've never made a quilt before!!
> 
> De Munkie needs to give me a quick lesson! Or at least answer my questions when I have them :flower:
> 
> I would love to be able to make a quilt but I am just not able 2 I have tried!!! I want a home made baby quilt when I get preggers so I hope I can try again and succeed (but trust me the last blanket was horrible lol)Click to expand...

I'm hoping I'll have success... I only have one shot to get it right, otherwise I've wasted all my grandpa's shirts! I tend to rush through my projects, so I know I'll need to muster up my patience so that I can do it right and not end up with a wonly lopsided quilt lol


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I thought so! Now I just need to get some coordinating fabrics and bias tape to match. I think I'm going to do cotton flannel on the back so it's nice and soft and cozy. I've never made a quilt before!!
> 
> De Munkie needs to give me a quick lesson! Or at least answer my questions when I have them :flower:
> 
> I would love to be able to make a quilt but I am just not able 2 I have tried!!! I want a home made baby quilt when I get preggers so I hope I can try again and succeed (but trust me the last blanket was horrible lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping I'll have success... I only have one shot to get it right, otherwise I've wasted all my grandpa's shirts! I tend to rush through my projects, so I know I'll need to muster up my patience so that I can do it right and not end up with a wonly lopsided quilt lolClick to expand...

I love that quilt from the last twilight movie where the mom made her a quilt from all their old band T-Shirts!!!! I really wish I could do that!!!!


----------



## addie25

I love blankets. When I got married my parents friends made me one and I use it every day!!


----------



## addie25

I should try again to keep me busy and my mind off what lab is going to succeed and when. But the only prob is I do not know what I am having eventually a boy or girl so I can not use girl or boy colors...


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and a hockey game tonight :haha: DH will be glued to the TV for three hours
> 
> I hate watching sports but I love playing sports!!!! I am going to be glued to the TV tonight AMERICAN IDOL AND GLEE ON TONIGHT!!! I know I am a dork!!Click to expand...

I pretty much hate watching all sports except hockey. It's so go, go, go that it doesn't get boring to me. Baseball... gah :sleep: SO BORING! And football is just ridiculous to me. :haha:

I'm not overly sporty myself (I've got really terrible knees), but my DH loves sports! He plays on a men's hockey league here in Seattle. He really likes that!

I've never watched American Idol (I mean other than catching an episode randomly here and there over the years), but I did watch the first season of Glee a couple weeks ago. I liked the first season, but when I started watching the second season it just seemed to be the same thing over and over! I watched the first 7 episodes of season two. I think it wasn't a good idea to watch them all in such a short time period. If I watched them once a week it might be okay :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I thought so! Now I just need to get some coordinating fabrics and bias tape to match. I think I'm going to do cotton flannel on the back so it's nice and soft and cozy. I've never made a quilt before!!
> 
> De Munkie needs to give me a quick lesson! Or at least answer my questions when I have them :flower:
> 
> I would love to be able to make a quilt but I am just not able 2 I have tried!!! I want a home made baby quilt when I get preggers so I hope I can try again and succeed (but trust me the last blanket was horrible lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping I'll have success... I only have one shot to get it right, otherwise I've wasted all my grandpa's shirts! I tend to rush through my projects, so I know I'll need to muster up my patience so that I can do it right and not end up with a wonly lopsided quilt lolClick to expand...
> 
> I love that quilt from the last twilight movie where the mom made her a quilt from all their old band T-Shirts!!!! I really wish I could do that!!!!Click to expand...

My mom has a bag of her favorite clothes of mine from when I was growing up and her plan was to make a quilt of it all. She still hasn't done that :haha: But, she might now that I'm pregnant!



addie25 said:


> I love blankets. When I got married my parents friends made me one and I use it every day!!

I LOVE blankets, too. And pillows and sheets and bedding. OMG, I have such a love for fabrics. Love, love, love, love!!



addie25 said:


> I should try again to keep me busy and my mind off what lab is going to succeed and when. But the only prob is I do not know what I am having eventually a boy or girl so I can not use girl or boy colors...

Yellow and green, I suppose?? I made boy and girl stuff and my boy will just wear pink pajama pants and like it :haha:


----------



## addie25

be back in on second have to help DH!


----------



## LunaLady

Kk, I'll be here! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I thought so! Now I just need to get some coordinating fabrics and bias tape to match. I think I'm going to do cotton flannel on the back so it's nice and soft and cozy. I've never made a quilt before!!
> 
> De Munkie needs to give me a quick lesson! Or at least answer my questions when I have them :flower:
> 
> I would love to be able to make a quilt but I am just not able 2 I have tried!!! I want a home made baby quilt when I get preggers so I hope I can try again and succeed (but trust me the last blanket was horrible lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping I'll have success... I only have one shot to get it right, otherwise I've wasted all my grandpa's shirts! I tend to rush through my projects, so I know I'll need to muster up my patience so that I can do it right and not end up with a wonly lopsided quilt lolClick to expand...
> 
> I love that quilt from the last twilight movie where the mom made her a quilt from all their old band T-Shirts!!!! I really wish I could do that!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My mom has a bag of her favorite clothes of mine from when I was growing up and her plan was to make a quilt of it all. She still hasn't done that :haha: But, she might now that I'm pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I love blankets. When I got married my parents friends made me one and I use it every day!!Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE blankets, too. And pillows and sheets and bedding. OMG, I have such a love for fabrics. Love, love, love, love!!
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I should try again to keep me busy and my mind off what lab is going to succeed and when. But the only prob is I do not know what I am having eventually a boy or girl so I can not use girl or boy colors...Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow and green, I suppose?? I made boy and girl stuff and my boy will just wear pink pajama pants and like it :haha:Click to expand...

LOL YES BOYS LIKE PINK!!!!!!!! So we got new blinds for the entire house!!!! I am so excited just hope DH does not put holes in the walls trying to put them up!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Oooh, that's fun! What kind did you get?


----------



## addie25

All kinds I will take pics when they are all up!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Cool! Can't wait!


----------



## addie25

I hope dh puts some up tonight he said his head hurts!


----------



## LunaLady

I'm having terrible acid reflux today! It's reminding me to sit up straight, that's for sure!


----------



## addie25

Lol ooo I hate that!!! It's so annoying!! Can u take anything for it?


----------



## LunaLady

It is annoying. Had it yesterday, too.

I'm sure there are things I could take... but that's okay. It's not too bad. I can just have some milk :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I opened up mh fridge be4 and the milk fell out Ll over my pants n floor and I cleaned it it all up. ThR. Dh comes home n goes what did u spill lol what is he a mind reader lol!!!! Everythig was clean the towels were in trash that was the only clue but why would that spark attention!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

NO MORE SLEEPS! woo hooooo:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Holly I sense a bit of excitement from you this morning :winkwink: Have fun! 

Kit - I've actually finished work now (well i'm on annual leave at the moment). I ended up just doing admin for the last 8 weeks because I couldn't manage my normal job, and so my manager and I agreed to stick my annual leave on the beginning of my mat leave so I could finish a bit earlier. It's nice to rest but I'm a bit bored stuck at home, since i can't walk that far. So this ---> :coffee: :sleep: :coffee: (subsituting water for the coffee!) is pretty much my day to day now.

Molly - the corset seems to help a bit. It's a bit awkward to get on right but i think that'll come with practice :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka and I are off shortly on a *big train adventure*, so I'll send you all big kisses:kiss: I'll tune in tonight or tomorrow morning:thumbup:

Have lovely Wed Nes Days everyone:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy travels B and Hollinka!!!!!

Dreary rainy cold (22 :haha:) day today. There was a warning out of extreme weather in the interior. Dropped down to 0C :shock: Going to be 17 tomorrow apparently. Better break out the boots and scarves and hats :haha: (seriously I will!)

Tarquin had his Grade 0 interview today. I think it's insane interviewing a 4 year old :wacko: He was so nervous he hardly said anything. But anyway, he got in :thumbup: so he will be going to my mom's school next year

Hope you all have a faboo day today :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Today at the craft store I got two oversized shirts to make this DIY maternity shirt:
> https://diymaternity.com/tops/the-deep-vee-nursing-maternity-tunic/
> 
> And I got some safety eyes for this kitty I'm going to make:
> https://dollmaker.nunodoll.com/cat/terrycat.html
> 
> And I got some cotton quilt batting because I'm going to make my baby boy a quilt with some of my grandpa's plaid shirts. He died five years ago (on DH's birthday, no less - just a few months after we started dating!) and I thought it would be a nice way to give my boy a piece of his great grandpa. :)

:hissy: Terry Cat!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Emandi... I understand if not but we are meeting the weekend after next at some point :winkwink: in an undisclosed location would it interest you? It's fine if not


Hello Jaynie :flower:, thanks for letting me know. I would love to come and meet you all, but at the moment don't know how my DH works that weekend. If I come I come without Emily so let's see what DH says.
I will let you know, but it might be last minute.
Hope you are well my dear :hugs:.

:hi: everyone else


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> Holly I sense a bit of excitement from you this morning :winkwink: Have fun!
> 
> Kit - I've actually finished work now (well i'm on annual leave at the moment). I ended up just doing admin for the last 8 weeks because I couldn't manage my normal job, and so my manager and I agreed to stick my annual leave on the beginning of my mat leave so I could finish a bit earlier. It's nice to rest but I'm a bit bored stuck at home, since i can't walk that far. So this ---> :coffee: :sleep: :coffee: (subsituting water for the coffee!) is pretty much my day to day now.
> 
> Molly - the corset seems to help a bit. It's a bit awkward to get on right but i think that'll come with practice :wacko:

Hi Essie :hi:, I like "a little bit pregnant" in your profile 
:haha:.
Hope you are ok :hugs:.


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> Hi Essie :hi:, I like "a little bit pregnant" in your profile
> :haha:.
> Hope you are ok :hugs:.

haha, I put that when i was about 6/7 weeks pregnant and never changed it. I guess i'm "a little bit more than a little bit pregnant" now :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi - It is no worries, I would hate for you not to be asked! Plus, Holly is bringing Holly! Ha! But you could get there together from the same part of the world :-k - just a thought! Hope you are well you newly preggo turtle you. 

Kit, thanks for visitor message, guess it was just yesterday. Feeling all like that :nope: me no like at all one bit :nope: RE: the visit my dad hasn't text me back (he is like this) regarding paying for my train and letting me stay there :haha: so I will have to mither him! But alas I shall be coming come hell or high water :growlmad:. The house is delayed by a month because the cheap workman that knows the landlady has lost his mum :awww: so he will be delaying the kitchen and with the hosue being cheap we are not really in the position to complain (she isn't even taking a deposit off us!) :shrug: just one of dem tings I guess. 

Luna your stuff sounds and looks great, I have less time for my crafts now since I work 

Sezi I hope you are having a marvelous time with Miss Sophie :cloud9: and Alex! I'm sure you will... I am posting a picture of your perfectly straight card soon. 

Molly - I hope that you get a PC set up soon and that you aren't missing turtle time too much! :hugs: thanks for being a sweet heart about me yesterday and also that you aren't in too much pain with your SPD!

Holly - a bit late but have a safe trip. Be safe and enjoy it and relax and have lots of fun with your baby girl :cloud9: I shall hopefully see you soon. Much love... 

Everyone else - :hi: hope you are all lovely and enjoying the time off work - Essie be sure to rest and whatnot, hope things look better with the new corset and that you get used to the crutches. April - where for art thou? Hope youa re ok , seen on your facebook about Braxton Hicks - hope they don't bother you too much in the coming weeks. Addie - :hi: hope you enjoyed XFACTOR and GLEE last night. 

Today, I have to book a hotel room, for when we go to a concert next month and also this Friday happydance:) think Kit asked for solutions to relationship problems, the easiest, and so far most effective, is to stop being a walk over in the hope that he will do things. Apparently this makes him want to do stuff even less so that the 'line' of where we meet each other is closer to him. Know what I mean? These past couple of days I have said no to going out of my way for him and he has been better, this is where the night in the hotel came from :thumbup: :shrug: we can only see... Also bought a drain unblocker and gardening set (kneeling pad and gloves) from a young offender this morning, he has to get so many credits to be able to put the experience on his CV. As we can gather, he was in a YOI in Peterborough - right near you Sezi (I thought of you) and he is there because he damaged his father who beats his mother except his dad pressed charges. He said they were split up now :cry: I feel bad for him. Bit we did spend £20. Good deed for the day, DONE. 

O my I have gone on! Much needed catch up me thinks.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge! How could I forget you! My phone bill this month, because last month I left my phone in a bar and claimed on my ridiculous insurance was £90. Needless to say it got declined. :nope: going to have to pay it when I get paid Friday - at least I hope I get paid. Sorry you had to sell rings to get them, but if you are both in agreement and also you will hopefully one day have the money to buy as many rings as you like! :happydance: I wish my OH would buy me an engagement ring.


----------



## firstbaby25

My card from Sezi :cloud9: :mail: :mail:
 



Attached Files:







sezi card..jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> As we can gather, he was in a YOI in Peterborough - right near you Sezi

I'm in Norfolk, about an hour from Peterborough. Am i sad to be excited that a fellow turtle lives vaguely near me? :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie - are there loads of forests in Norfolk? Like Thetford? I have been there you see :yipee: and I get excited too that people might live near me! You are definitely not sad. :thumbup: 

I thought i'd cleared the thread again for a minute there!


----------



## Essie

Yes! Thetford forest is about 40 minutes from me, I'm about 20 minutes from the seaside too :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm wel jel! I loved it - we went camping on a campsite right near thetford forest because we were there for a gig! Oooh. I feel like I know you! :haha: it's not sad. 

I am such good friends with the turtles that I speak to them more than some of my good friends and it's important to know where we are and stuff. Essie - are you team :yellow: or do you know :pink: or :blue:

I suspect I am being treated to lunch by my old mum. 

Sarachka - did you get a parcel per chance :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

We were told :pink: at our 20 week scan, and then the sonographer on monday said he couldn't see clearly because of babys position but he would say girl as he could see 3 lines (we hadn't told him we'd already been told girl) so I think we can fairly safely say girl. 

Although I work with a girl who was told boy but has now been told girl!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie - are there loads of forests in Norfolk? Like Thetford? I have been there you see :yipee: and I get excited too that people might live near me! You are definitely not sad. :thumbup:
> 
> I thought i'd cleared the thread again for a minute there!

I most def cleared the thread last night :shrug:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie - are there loads of forests in Norfolk? Like Thetford? I have been there you see :yipee: and I get excited too that people might live near me! You are definitely not sad. :thumbup:
> 
> I thought i'd cleared the thread again for a minute there!

See I just cleared the thread again!:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie i'm here.. Just back from lunch with my old mum - I had some chicken skewers and salad and it was delicious. 

Essie! Congrats, you must spam the thread wiht photos of your :baby: I know someone that was told girl and then had a boy and went in to a deep depression :shock: could you imagine! Oooh exciting! Another girl!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie where abouts in Norfolk are you? I thought you were American whoops! I think I band you and little spy together bc you'd both got your BFPs and moved on to the first trimester chat before I joined. 

I'm down for a nap!! Alexander has worn me out this morning BUT he's learnt my name! He calls me Zeezee bc everyone refers to me as Auntie Sezi. I nuv this little munchkin. 

Jaynochka I'm not at home to check the mail but I will let u know tonight!


----------



## addie25

Mmm sounds like a yummy lunch!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

It was very nice only, they had put green beans in my salad :sick: that were cooked but cold! Eurgh. 

Sarah - good morning? Are you staying there all day? Do you mean that Alex is down for a nap but that you are using the time too?


----------



## firstbaby25

We hath stolen HollyMonkey back to our time zone :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

So kitchen blinds were broken! we have to order a new one. Dh doesn't like the ones over the windows by the door and we haven't put up the rest yet we will do that today. He is so picky. He said our next house we are getting a decorator. I think u live n learn with ur first house is all. It's funny how stressed he gets over blinds but with the ivf he says no no, no need to worry this is what they do they will solve it. But blinds OMG I don't like them ughhhh what to do what to do!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I had a 2 hr nap too. Was seriously knackered. Went to bed late & woke up at 5am to travel down to Surrey! 

On topic! AF arrived which means we are back in business for TTC again.


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: so that's your ban over? 

I am with af too. Sucks. I just want chocolate and to fall out with Adam :shrug: when did it get so hard :haha:

Do you think Newbie is ok? With the tornado? Am I getting confused as to where she lives?


----------



## Sarachka

Newbie lives in Tennessee.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie where abouts in Norfolk are you? I thought you were American whoops! I think I band you and little spy together bc you'd both got your BFPs and moved on to the first trimester chat before I joined.

I'm near Kings Lynn. It's nice to know someone else is nearby :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I gave Alex the last few mouthfuls of my mint magnum

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1f656698.jpg


----------



## addie25

Aww he is just 2 cute!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Lovely photo! Hahha on facebook I had thought he had eaten the whole ice cream! 

My mum has deleted episode 4 of teen mom :( I am so annoyed, it's like the ONLY thing that she has to (not) do for me. She's watched it and all and just deleted it! I am fuming, feeling sorry for me because it's like all I watch!


----------



## addie25

Awww one time DH erased all the shows I taped bc he got mad at me!!


----------



## firstbaby25

well that's just mean! I mean how hard is it? It's the ONLY thing I watch and I guess I feel sorry for myself because I am not allowed to watch it with Adam so I go to great lengths to record it and squeeze it in where I can. So naturally if my mum thoughtlessly deletes it I am left feeling uncared for by anyone. :cry: poor me.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Jaynie. :hugs: I'm sorry about your show and your meany mom. 

Sarachka- that little boy is so cute! Not at all fair really, there should be laws against how adorable you can be. :winkwink: 

Luna and Addie and anyone else lurking- :wave:

Well, my poor OH tried to set up his old desktops and both are toast... Which is odd because the last time he used them they worked fine. :shrug: he's quite upset about it. He threw a little fit about while he was putting everything away... I had a good giggle over it. He never "throws a fit" so it was cute. 

My doctor's office called back today and gave me two options for physio; they told me to look into both and then get back to them for the referral paperwork. :thumbup: 

I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday. Big :hugs: to all.


----------



## poas

Hello all, I am very excitable today, as many things I have ordered for various turtles have arrived today :)
I'm a bit scared by the scan-girl to boy thing though.....I'm prepared now!!!
Has everyone had a good day/morning?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :hi:

Had a busy day home working today which is why I've not been about. 

I'm going to catch up now while OH makes me my din dins :munch: :thumbup:

Hope everyone is good :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OK NOW I MUST SMELL NO ONE IS ON! I just showered come back!!! :shower:
> 
> I have to say even tho my students are hard they are cute! They really do love me but they do not connect love with respect all the time.
> One kid today goes "Yo LOGO" (thats not my last name but its what he calls me) " I gotta say you know I must give you props, you a fun teacher" Now say that sentence in a street american gang accent and you will say it just like he did. :haha:

Yo..Logo! How you doin'? *said in best American street gang accent* :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> NO MORE SLEEPS! woo hooooo:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! Has da munkie landed????? 

Are you at da mama munkie's yet???? :kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Holly I sense a bit of excitement from you this morning :winkwink: Have fun!
> 
> Kit - I've actually finished work now (well i'm on annual leave at the moment). I ended up just doing admin for the last 8 weeks because I couldn't manage my normal job, and so my manager and I agreed to stick my annual leave on the beginning of my mat leave so I could finish a bit earlier. It's nice to rest but I'm a bit bored stuck at home, since i can't walk that far. So this ---> :coffee: :sleep: :coffee: (subsituting water for the coffee!) is pretty much my day to day now.
> 
> Molly - the corset seems to help a bit. It's a bit awkward to get on right but i think that'll come with practice :wacko:

Ah I see. I can't wait to finish..3 weeks on Friday and I'll be done :thumbup: I'm right in thinking you're a nurse? I can imagine being off just now might get a bit boring though when you're so limited movement wise, but try to enjoy it as best you can :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> My card from Sezi :cloud9: :mail: :mail:

Beeyootifool! Lovely card Jaynie...clever Sezi :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> We were told :pink: at our 20 week scan, and then the sonographer on monday said he couldn't see clearly because of babys position but he would say girl as he could see 3 lines (we hadn't told him we'd already been told girl) so I think we can fairly safely say girl.
> 
> Although I work with a girl who was told boy but has now been told girl!

Well this evens up the boy/girl scores a little on this thread...it all seemed to be mostly boys there for a while. So that's you, Lissy and LittleSpy all having :pink: :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OK NOW I MUST SMELL NO ONE IS ON! I just showered come back!!! :shower:
> 
> I have to say even tho my students are hard they are cute! They really do love me but they do not connect love with respect all the time.
> One kid today goes "Yo LOGO" (thats not my last name but its what he calls me) " I gotta say you know I must give you props, you a fun teacher" Now say that sentence in a street american gang accent and you will say it just like he did. :haha:
> 
> Yo..Logo! How you doin'? *said in best American street gang accent* :haha:Click to expand...


Lol 2 funny!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow this is one mad freaky English "QWERTY" keyboard:haha: I can`t find where you bods hide your exclamation marks:nope: 

!!! FOUND THEM !!!!!!! On top of the number one!

All arrived safely:thumbup: LO asleep after a very big day of adventures:sleep:

Hello to my new time zone friends:hi:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> So kitchen blinds were broken! we have to order a new one. Dh doesn't like the ones over the windows by the door and we haven't put up the rest yet we will do that today. He is so picky. He said our next house we are getting a decorator. I think u live n learn with ur first house is all. It's funny how stressed he gets over blinds but with the ivf he says no no, no need to worry this is what they do they will solve it. But blinds OMG I don't like them ughhhh what to do what to do!:haha:

:haha: What are men like sometimes?? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Lol I know!!!!


----------



## addie25

Students had half day n we r supposed to sit in our classroom for 2 hours doing nothing n we r forced to stay bc at 330 we have a meeting. What we r supposed to so in our rooms for 2 hours I don't know and they made an announcement that we need to be in our rooms n they will check! This people r messed up in the head. One of them pushed a teacher and the teacher got a lawyer. I'm glad they can't keep getting away with abusing people.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I keep pressing the wrong letters on my dad`s non French keyboard:dohh:

Off for a glass of vino with my sis now:wine:

Jaynie you are one lucky turt with that Sarachka card:hugs:

Kitty yes England prepare, Da Munkie has landed!:happydance:

Southend Air Show at the weekend, they`ll be thronging to see my kite:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee: so that's your ban over?
> 
> I am with af too. Sucks. I just want chocolate and to fall out with Adam :shrug: when did it get so hard :haha:
> 
> Do you think Newbie is ok? With the tornado? Am I getting confused as to where she lives?

:hugs: Things will be better when you finally get into this house I'm sure :thumbup:

Hmm, I didn't think of that Jaynie. I hope all is ok with Newbie-doobeeeeeeeee-dooooooo :shrug: It has been a while since her last check in.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I gave Alex the last few mouthfuls of my mint magnum
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1f656698.jpg

He's absolutely adorable - looks like he enjoyed the last of your lolly :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Lovely photo! Hahha on facebook I had thought he had eaten the whole ice cream!
> 
> My mum has deleted episode 4 of teen mom :( I am so annoyed, it's like the ONLY thing that she has to (not) do for me. She's watched it and all and just deleted it! I am fuming, feeling sorry for me because it's like all I watch!

Oh poofucks! That is the most annoying thing ever...OH has deleted stuff of mine before and I save stuff up and do big catch ups only to find that whatever I wanted to watch has been replaced by sportscene :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> well that's just mean! I mean how hard is it? It's the ONLY thing I watch and I guess I feel sorry for myself because I am not allowed to watch it with Adam so I go to great lengths to record it and squeeze it in where I can. So naturally if my mum thoughtlessly deletes it I am left feeling uncared for by anyone. :cry: poor me.

Awww, big nuv for you m'love...I'm sure it wasn't intentional but aggravating nonetheless!


----------



## addie25

Aww can u watch the show on the computer some shows u can if u missed it. Y can't u watch when Adams around?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww Jaynie. :hugs: I'm sorry about your show and your meany mom.
> 
> Sarachka- that little boy is so cute! Not at all fair really, there should be laws against how adorable you can be. :winkwink:
> 
> Luna and Addie and anyone else lurking- :wave:
> 
> Well, my poor OH tried to set up his old desktops and both are toast... Which is odd because the last time he used them they worked fine. :shrug: he's quite upset about it. He threw a little fit about while he was putting everything away... I had a good giggle over it. He never "throws a fit" so it was cute.
> 
> My doctor's office called back today and gave me two options for physio; they told me to look into both and then get back to them for the referral paperwork. :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday. Big :hugs: to all.

Oh that's rubbish....will you be quiet as a little mouse for ages more then if you can't get the desktops working? I miss you m'love.

Glad you've got physio options.......hope it gets sorted soon and you get some relief :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hello all, I am very excitable today, as many things I have ordered for various turtles have arrived today :)
> I'm a bit scared by the scan-girl to boy thing though.....I'm prepared now!!!
> Has everyone had a good day/morning?

Hiya Lissy - how are you today? Getting a bit more used to your brace? Hope it makes a big difference to you :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I keep pressing the wrong letters on my dad`s non French keyboard:dohh:
> 
> Off for a glass of vino with my sis now:wine:
> 
> Jaynie you are one lucky turt with that Sarachka card:hugs:
> 
> Kitty yes England prepare, Da Munkie has landed!:happydance:
> 
> Southend Air Show at the weekend, they`ll be thronging to see my kite:thumbup:

:haha: Are the keyboards very different then :shrug:

Ahhh, how nice to share a glass of the giggle juice with your sis' - I wish I could do that too...with my own sis' of course :haha: not that I wouldn't like to with your sis'...oh, I'll shut up now :wacko:

I hope you are Holly are all happy and comfy in the bosom of your family :cloud9: How lovely it must be :thumbup: Enjoy m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Students had half day n we r supposed to sit in our classroom for 2 hours doing nothing n we r forced to stay bc at 330 we have a meeting. What we r supposed to so in our rooms for 2 hours I don't know and they made an announcement that we need to be in our rooms n they will check! This people r messed up in the head. One of them pushed a teacher and the teacher got a lawyer. I'm glad they can't keep getting away with abusing people.

Gosh, you must be counting down to the day you walk out of there for the last time! Although, I bet you miss those kids in spite of everything!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm calling in for an appointment in a little bit. I'm very glad something worked out with my insurance because it's getting bad. :( I was up until nearly midnight- near to tears and my OH jumped out of bed and grabbed his lacrosse ball and massaged my hip area with it. So helpful! It felt amazing. :thumbup: I've decided that I need to get a Percival of my own (I don't man-pillow steal so I'll get my own :winkwink:) ... I think I'll call him Maximus. 

I'll have to bring my lappy in over the weekend and see how much they want to fix it. I really must have it back. My OH and I looked into external hard drives yesterday as well... I have too much important files on my lappy. I c an't afford to lose them. 

How are you feeling lovely?


----------



## Mollykins

I forgot to mention... I'm working on some turtle gifts.... :dance:


----------



## poas

feeling alot less excitable as just fell down bottom 4stairs :( off to bed to nurse myself as oh is out with friends, welcome to England though Bethany :) and hope you get sorted too Molly-the brace is helping Kat, but not much if I'm honest,though I did kid myself for a few days that I was 'back to normal' Na Night all!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I'm calling in for an appointment in a little bit. I'm very glad something worked out with my insurance because it's getting bad. :( I was up until nearly midnight- near to tears and my OH jumped out of bed and grabbed his lacrosse ball and massaged my hip area with it. So helpful! It felt amazing. :thumbup: I've decided that I need to get a Percival of my own (I don't man-pillow steal so I'll get my own :winkwink:) ... I think I'll call him Maximus.
> 
> I'll have to bring my lappy in over the weekend and see how much they want to fix it. I really must have it back. My OH and I looked into external hard drives yesterday as well... I have too much important files on my lappy. I c an't afford to lose them.
> 
> How are you feeling lovely?

Ooo, yes, your very own manpillow is a good move...it really does help although my aches aren't as bad as yours. A massage with a lacrosse ball?? Who'd have thought of that? :shrug: Clever OH :thumbup:

I'm feeling not too bad thanks m'love...just big, swollen and uncomfortable so no change there :haha: 16 days of work left :happydance:

Take it easy doll :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I forgot to mention... I'm working on some turtle gifts.... :dance:

Ooooo exciting :thumbup: Not that I'm hinting or anything - honest :blush: I just love the whole idea of it all :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> feeling alot less excitable as just fell down bottom 4stairs :( off to bed to nurse myself as oh is out with friends, welcome to England though Bethany :) and hope you get sorted too Molly-the brace is helping Kat, but not much if I'm honest,though I did kid myself for a few days that I was 'back to normal' Na Night all!

Oh no Lissy :shock: Careful m'love...are you ok? I hope you haven't got more aches and pains to add to your collection now :nope: Sorry the brace isn't the miracle cure you probably hoped...that sucks :nope:

Hope you get a decent night's sleep :hugs::sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh lissy! You are not supposed to fall down stairs! Ouch! :hugs: take care of you lovey. Oh and I have a quick question... Might seem silly but what sort of clothes should I wear to physio?

Kit- my OH is quite clever isn't he? :awww: you should try it? Maybe with a tennis ball or something else you may have on hand? Quite impressive massage technique... Speaking of... Where is Luna? :-k
16 more days!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys. Think it's cause in thy instant I was reliant on someone and in the own house I'll just have control of my own :cl


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: :cloud9: 

Addie I don't and can't watch with Adam cause he hates it. A bit one sided I know cause I hardly like horror films but I shan't be watching them anymore! I'm just taking control of my own happiness and hopefully there'll be a place for Adam! So far so good. 

I forgot all what I had to say. I nuv you all! I miss April and Newbie tho. Can't help it. 

Bet B is on cloud9 for real. :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Well I had to strip to knickers and bra as they check how aligned you are...so clean underwear lol, and loose clothes,really am going to attempt the stairs to bed now, I'll try and be more careful this time!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :dohh: :cloud9:
> 
> Addie I don't and can't watch with Adam cause he hates it. A bit one sided I know cause I hardly like horror films but I shan't be watching them anymore! I'm just taking control of my own happiness and hopefully there'll be a place for Adam! So far so good.
> 
> I forgot all what I had to say. I nuv you all! I miss April and Newbie tho. Can't help it.
> 
> Bet B is on cloud9 for real. :cloud9:

Sounds like a plan Jay...taking responsibility for your own happiness is a very liberating thing to do :thumbup:

Nuv you too m'lovely :hugs:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :dohh: :cloud9:
> 
> Addie I don't and can't watch with Adam cause he hates it. A bit one sided I know cause I hardly like horror films but I shan't be watching them anymore! I'm just taking control of my own happiness and hopefully there'll be a place for Adam! So far so good.
> 
> I forgot all what I had to say. I nuv you all! I miss April and Newbie tho. Can't help it.
> 
> Bet B is on cloud9 for real. :cloud9:

I get it. My dh hates glee but when I was watching yesterday and he told me to go upstairs to watch bc he didn't want to hear those gay songs I made it louder and sang along lol no one messes with glee!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Omg :shock: knickers and bra?! :shock: 

I forgot to say, I'm glad you made it to your family B. :hugs: have a great time. :kiss: 

Jaynie- have to say, you are a treasure. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie that's hilarious :rofl: i'm not that confident, I don't say it for sympathy but you don't go far knowing you are not perfect and my main imperfection is trying to be perfect so much that I lose who I and freak out and I guess it's my fault to begin with. 

Thanks moll! I am glad you got this physio covered if you are experiencing such pain I hope it is just the trick. Pure poofucks for your laptop indeed. I hope they fix it cheap. You can get fairly good new ones cheap these days though. Or a reconditioned? Look at all options ya know? I do love you all though. I wish I could meet you all for coffee and perspective sometimes! Alas virtual :hugs: will do...


----------



## firstbaby25

I liked how Frank you were there moll! Made me chuckle on second reading!

Addie re watching teen mom 2 - in USA you can watch full episodes on MTV website but not on MTV UK web :shrug: I found it on iTunes though and downloaded it :thumbup: i'll watch it tomorrow!


----------



## Mollykins

I bought my lappy new about... 2 years ago? More or less. I do hope it's a cheap fix. FX.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I keep pressing the wrong letters on my dad`s non French keyboard:dohh:
> 
> Off for a glass of vino with my sis now:wine:
> 
> Jaynie you are one lucky turt with that Sarachka card:hugs:
> 
> Kitty yes England prepare, Da Munkie has landed!:happydance:
> 
> Southend Air Show at the weekend, they`ll be thronging to see my kite:thumbup:
> 
> :haha: Are the keyboards very different then :shrug:
> 
> Ahhh, how nice to share a glass of the giggle juice with your sis' - I wish I could do that too...with my own sis' of course :haha: not that I wouldn't like to with your sis'...oh, I'll shut up now :wacko:
> 
> I hope you are Holly are all happy and comfy in the bosom of your family :cloud9: How lovely it must be :thumbup: Enjoy m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

The keyboards are pretty different, same alphabet of course and similar punctuation but not in the same order on the keyboard!! But my dad has just given me their wireless code so I've tapped in via their box on my netbook:thumbup: Do you have a Blackberry? If so then we can compare our Franco-English ones at our meeting and you can see the difference:haha: 

Had nice wine with my sis and saw my little niece and she was very happy with her 'I (heart) Paris' T-shirt, and put it on straight away over her other one:thumbup:

Which reminds me *Sarachka*, Alex is looking very beau:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to unpack a bit and see the folks:thumbup: Sorry not to have spoken to everyone, Molly, Lissy, Addie, :hugs: to you all. Watch dem stairs Lissy, mind they don't leap up and trip you again!!

Will be back tomorrow, with adventures of my first day of hollydays in England :happydance:

Nighty night all:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Wooo hoooo:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> The keyboards are pretty different, same alphabet of course and similar punctuation but not in the same order on the keyboard!! But my dad has just given me their wireless code so I've tapped in via their box on my netbook:thumbup: Do you have a Blackberry? If so then we can compare our Franco-English ones at our meeting and you can see the difference:haha:
> 
> Had nice wine with my sis and saw my little niece and she was very happy with her 'I (heart) Paris' T-shirt, and put it on straight away over her other one:thumbup:
> 
> Which reminds me *Sarachka*, Alex is looking very beau:hugs:

:yipee: You're posting from "down the road" :wohoo: It's quite weird thinking of you so geographically close :wacko:

Yes, I have an ancient blackberry for work so we can compare/contrast :thumbup:

Glad you had some nice vino with sis and got to see your little niece. I hope you get to spend a good bit of time with her while you're here. Will you see your bro' too?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to unpack a bit and see the folks:thumbup: Sorry not to have spoken to everyone, Molly, Lissy, Addie, :hugs: to you all. Watch dem stairs Lissy, mind they don't leap up and trip you again!!
> 
> Will be back tomorrow, with adventures of my first day of hollydays in England :happydance:
> 
> Nighty night all:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Wooo hoooo:wohoo:

Ahh enjoy your first evening back in Blighty....and sleep well after all your travel adventures :sleep:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie that's hilarious :rofl: i'm not that confident, I don't say it for sympathy but you don't go far knowing you are not perfect and my main imperfection is trying to be perfect so much that I lose who I and freak out and I guess it's my fault to begin with.
> 
> Thanks moll! I am glad you got this physio covered if you are experiencing such pain I hope it is just the trick. Pure poofucks for your laptop indeed. I hope they fix it cheap. You can get fairly good new ones cheap these days though. Or a reconditioned? Look at all options ya know? I do love you all though. I wish I could meet you all for coffee and perspective sometimes! Alas virtual :hugs: will do...[/QUOTE
> 
> I had that issue once trying to be perfect. It didn't pan out for me so now I am just funny and sarcastic but dh understands my sarcasm so he doesn't take offense when I do things like that lol. U are a fantastic person don't beat urself up.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I bought my lappy new about... 2 years ago? More or less. I do hope it's a cheap fix. FX.

2 years old isn't very old for a lappy...surely it won't coast the earth to fix :shrug: Here's hoping anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Do you have a colour preference for your babe Kit? Like a good neutral colour preference? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Or maybe Kit, what's your favourite colours/colour combinations?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Or maybe Kit, what's your favourite colours/colour combinations?

Oooo, I don't know really :-k I do love deep colours like plummy tones, but I don't suppose that really answers your question? I also love that very subtle and pale shade of green that you get. Gawd, I'm useless eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Well I need to go and get some Percy love....my cankles are monumentally big tonight and I need to go and try to bring them down a bit so off to bed for me.

Night night one and all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, I am here. Just had a pooey day is all!

I did sleep in, so that's great - but then I had to go get my blood drawn - since last week I fainted and fell on the floor.

So, DH and I go and there's like 20 people waiting in this tiny room and just a partition over to where the blood draws are... and I can hear people yelping and discussing blood and such... EW.

So, then it's my turn and I alert the woman that I am prone to fainting and she says to go wait in the waiting room again because the other blood draw station (that's in use) has a reclining chair. So we do.

Then she's ready, and OMG she was clearly trained by chimps to draw blood..........!!!!!! She stuck the needle in (after she beat my arm trying to get the vein to bump up) and just swam it around in my arm blindly searching for a vein. :shock: I have TINY veins - they are not even visible, so someone needs to be rather skilled to get blood from me, but I've never had someone just SWIM in there. And she finally got something that was getting some blood, but not much and so she swam around more and shoved the needle up while pulling down on my arm skin..... OMG! It was SOOO painful. I was in tears, and every time she shoved the needle around I was wincing and tears were rolling down my cheeks. My DH was there and he crouched down and I looked at him and all the blood had drained from his face. He said, "I need to go get some water" and promptly left. This lady was doing so terribly that DH was going to faint!! And he never does stuff like that!

Finally she was done and got about a teaspoon of blood. :shock: She said, "Well, I hope that's enough. Otherwise we'll call you to come back." :nope: Not gonna happen!!!!

I went out and my DH was sitting in the hallway outside the lab. He said he almost fainted because of the pain I clearly was in and the she was handling me. He said he's never felt that way before but it just came over him. :shrug:

SO THAT TOTALLY SUCKED! And my arm hurts really bad and has this huge nasty bruise on it. :cry:

I came home and went to sleep and woke up just now. That's my day. :shrug:

I'll do a catch up in a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- sleep well my love, I hope your swelling goes down by morning. :hugs: And don't worry, I think I have an ideas as to what you might like colour wise. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Omg Luna! You poor lamb. :awww: I am blessed with zero needle fear and big, bulging, steroid-y looking veins. I'm glad you got to sleep through most of your crummy day though. Feeling better?


----------



## lilyrose13

Thank u ladies for the warm welcome. As you can see I don't come here often, as work long hours and recently moved, but I enjoy reading the various threads including the fertile myrtles one! Kitkat you are right about dedication!! (was up to post 10000 then realized would never catch up - so just sticking to the present and will pop in when I get a moment lol to see how everyone's doing :flower: 
AFM, dh and I in early 30s and finally want to start our family as concentrated too much on careers and travel. TTC # 1 for 5 months now. AF came and went. On CD11 and hoping to catch my eggy this month ( or sometime soon). Good luck to all the ttcers and hope all the expectant mommies are enjoying getting ready to meet their little bundles soon!!:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Omg Luna! You poor lamb. :awww: I am blessed with zero needle fear and big, bulging, steroid-y looking veins. I'm glad you got to sleep through most of your crummy day though. Feeling better?

Isn't it funny how people with needle phonbias always have tiny veins? Maybe I'm afraid of needles BECAUSE I have tiny veins :shrug: My DH has these huge bulging veins, too, and before today he always rolled his eyes at my needle fear. I think he's a bit more sympathetic, now. :haha:

I feel a bit better, I guess. My arm hurts really bad to bend it. And I just feel kinda crummy. I haven't had lunch yet, though, so I need to eat something.


----------



## LunaLady

I'm sorry your laptop is pants, Molly! I hope it will be a quick and easy fix! :thumbup:

Laptops are pretty cheap nowadays, too, if it's not. Do you have a Costco membership?? My dad got a really nice HP last year for $499. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, I'm so proud of you for doing what you need to do for your happiness. That's such a profound thing to do for yourself and even though it sometimes can be hard and means that others might be annoyed because you're not 'your usually self' (ie - not pleasing them first like normal!). Lots of hugs for you!! We NUV you so much!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, I really need to go get something to eat before I faint.....


----------



## lilyrose13

Luna, I'm so sorry you had such an awful time earlier. :hugs: Sounds like your needler needs training!! (but NOT on you, poor soul)- please demand someone experienced so they dont mess you about, in case you ever have to go back. Hope you enjoy the rest of your day and get plenty of rest


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh Luna, that's awful :( sorry you had to go through that! Demand someone experienced if you need another blood draw!


----------



## LunaLady

lilyrose13 said:


> Thank u ladies for the warm welcome. As you can see I don't come here often, as work long hours and recently moved, but I enjoy reading the various threads including the fertile myrtles one! Kitkat you are right about dedication!! (was up to post 10000 then realized would never catch up - so just sticking to the present and will pop in when I get a moment lol to see how everyone's doing :flower:
> AFM, dh and I in early 30s and finally want to start our family as concentrated too much on careers and travel. TTC # 1 for 5 months now. AF came and went. On CD11 and hoping to catch my eggy this month ( or sometime soon). Good luck to all the ttcers and hope all the expectant mommies are enjoying getting ready to meet their little bundles soon!!:happydance:

Yay! Good to hear from you! Wow, you were doing some serious reading! When I found this thread I read the first few pages until I looked up and realized how long it was! So I just jumped in head first :haha:
Are you in the US? Seems I see you on sometimes when our Turtle across the pond are sleeping :D



lilyrose13 said:


> Luna, I'm so sorry you had such an awful time earlier. :hugs: Sounds like your needler needs training!! (but NOT on you, poor soul)- please demand someone experienced so they dont mess you about, in case you ever have to go back. Hope you enjoy the rest of your day and get plenty of rest




x-ginge-x said:


> Oh Luna, that's awful :( sorry you had to go through that! Demand someone experienced if you need another blood draw!

Yes, next time I will tell them I need a downright expert, not a chimp to draw my blood! There were just two other women there doing it and one was a student, so no way she was going to get it :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hi!!!!!!!! So we out all the blinds up and dh goes wow our room looks great with the rt pictures our room will look like a boutique!!!!! :haha: he is odd!!!


----------



## addie25

Hi lily!! Welcome u r going to love this group of girls!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im a fricking ADVOCADOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool:

https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/337/g122785avocado.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies ! So sorry to neglect you so much.... It's that scoundrel Percy ! Will not let me move out of bed !!!kit when you first used it did u wake up when you went to turn over in bed ? Apart form that I am nearly free from any sciatica ! Toot toot 

Off to catch up !!! 

Welcome to the time zone b xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> im a fricking ADVOCADOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool:
> 
> https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/337/g122785avocado.jpg

love it xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha crunchie its my facebook profile pic :haha:


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well this morning. I'm just having some breakfast and catching up on last nights Desperate Housewives. 

Kit - Yes I am a nurse. It's a big difference to be at home all day, but it is nice to have a rest. DH works flexi hours as well, so he goes in really early and can be finished by 3, so we still have some afternoon together which is nice.

Crunchie - Glad to hear your sciatica is nearly gone :thumbup:

Luna - Sorry to hear you had such a bad blood drawing experience. I have awful veins and my first midwife i saw was terrible. She took it from right near a valve in the vein and it made the valve leak so I had a terrible bruise for almost a month! I hope your next blood draw is better, with somone who is careful and more sensitive.

Babyhopes - Yay for avocado :happydance: I love watching the ticker change. I've been a squash for weeks now, I think next weekend I'll finally be a honeydew!


----------



## kit_cat

Luna...your needle experience sounds horrible :nope: I'm sorry this is how it is when someone tries to get blood from you as I can imagine how much you must dread it :(

I used to be the same although I have good veins. I used to pass out or nearly pass out. For some reason, I'm getting to grips with it now...I've had so many done since being pregnant that I suppose that's helped and also the fact that my midwife luckily isn't a butcher in that department :thumbup:

I totally sympathise though :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

lilyrose13 said:


> Thank u ladies for the warm welcome. As you can see I don't come here often, as work long hours and recently moved, but I enjoy reading the various threads including the fertile myrtles one! Kitkat you are right about dedication!! (was up to post 10000 then realized would never catch up - so just sticking to the present and will pop in when I get a moment lol to see how everyone's doing :flower:
> AFM, dh and I in early 30s and finally want to start our family as concentrated too much on careers and travel. TTC # 1 for 5 months now. AF came and went. On CD11 and hoping to catch my eggy this month ( or sometime soon). Good luck to all the ttcers and hope all the expectant mommies are enjoying getting ready to meet their little bundles soon!!:happydance:

Hiya Lilyrose :wave:

Thanks for stopping by - we thought we scared you away :winkwink:

There are several of us on this thread who are in their 30's, myself included and this is my first baby so you're in good company :thumbup:

Good luck, and stop by again soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi!!!!!!!! So we out all the blinds up and dh goes wow our room looks great with the rt pictures our room will look like a boutique!!!!! :haha: he is odd!!!

Yay! We'll need some pics of the boutique please?? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> im a fricking ADVOCADOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool:
> 
> https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/337/g122785avocado.jpg

:wohoo: for your avocado :yipee: Hope you're well lovely :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

IM ok hows u? Im so tired though and i have a very very busy offical job and it is zapping me of enegery dont know how im gonna last another 14 weeks :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies ! So sorry to neglect you so much.... It's that scoundrel Percy ! Will not let me move out of bed !!!kit when you first used it did u wake up when you went to turn over in bed ? Apart form that I am nearly free from any sciatica ! Toot toot
> 
> Off to catch up !!!
> 
> Welcome to the time zone b xxxx

Hiya Crunchster :kiss:

Yes, Percy can get be a bit all over the place in the middle of the night when you try to change sides or position but you get used to it and I'm pretty expert at moving him without to much fuss now. I am glad to hear that your sciatica is going though - RESULT!! :thumbup:

Have a good day :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well this morning. I'm just having some breakfast and catching up on last nights Desperate Housewives.
> 
> Kit - Yes I am a nurse. It's a big difference to be at home all day, but it is nice to have a rest. DH works flexi hours as well, so he goes in really early and can be finished by 3, so we still have some afternoon together which is nice.
> 
> Crunchie - Glad to hear your sciatica is nearly gone :thumbup:
> 
> Luna - Sorry to hear you had such a bad blood drawing experience. I have awful veins and my first midwife i saw was terrible. She took it from right near a valve in the vein and it made the valve leak so I had a terrible bruise for almost a month! I hope your next blood draw is better, with somone who is careful and more sensitive.
> 
> Babyhopes - Yay for avocado :happydance: I love watching the ticker change. I've been a squash for weeks now, I think next weekend I'll finally be a honeydew!

G'morning Essie :wave:

Hope you're ok m'love and have a relaxed, pain free day :thumbup: It's great that your OH gets to work flexibly which makes the most of you being at home :) Have a good one! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> IM ok hows u? Im so tired though and i have a very very busy offical job and it is zapping me of enegery dont know how im gonna last another 14 weeks :cry:

Yeah, I'm the same - know how you feel :wacko: I have no magic solutions unfortunately, you just have to keep yourself going by reminding yourself what's at the end :happydance: My last day will be in just over 3 weeks and I cannot wait!!!!! I'll be nearly 38 weeks then though :shock:

Hope you're looking after yourself :hugs:


----------



## poas

Morning all :) Hey avocado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I actually craved them whilst my ticker was on them, which was a little odd...now I'm fed up of the sight of papaya!!! 
Hope everyone are smiley happy people today :)


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie :wave:

I see you lovely :flower:

How are you today :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hello Kit - I am ok, my mum's dumped friend and my mum went out last night and they are hungover slash I think my Mum has pulled because she isn't here :shrug: I don't know where I come from! At all :shrug:... I have that show that I wanted to watch though! So I am sneaking that in before Mum arrives back! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hello Kit - I am ok, my mum's dumped friend and my mum went out last night and they are hungover slash I think my Mum has pulled because she isn't here :shrug: I don't know where I come from! At all :shrug:... I have that show that I wanted to watch though! So I am sneaking that in before Mum arrives back!
> 
> How is everyone else?

Ooo, it's funny to think of your mum "pulling" - well, not your mum specifically, just any mum - but that's probably just me :haha: Must have been a good night if hangovers are present!

Enjoy your show :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Kit all done. Going to have a power hour of work while my mum's not here :haha: and maybe watch another show! Who knows - the world is my oyster! I need to get hold of my dad too for my ticket next week to London! :cry: I'll be gutted to miss it... 

You at home today? Essie how's you? You bored? I am incredibly bored and I am in work! Ha!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Kit all done. Going to have a power hour of work while my mum's not here :haha: and maybe watch another show! Who knows - the world is my oyster! I need to get hold of my dad too for my ticket next week to London! :cry: I'll be gutted to miss it...
> 
> You at home today? Essie how's you? You bored? I am incredibly bored and I am in work! Ha!

Oh no, is it not looking good for your ticket to be forthcoming? The meet up just won't be the same if you're not there :shrug: Give me dad's number, I'll phone him now....:telephone: :winkwink:

Yessum, I'm working from home again today and tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think he will get back to me for sure! But I will ring him today, so far I have sent a couple of texts that have fallen on blind eyes! Ha! I'll get the money and the place to stay just.you.watch.me! Ha! I know, I think i'll borrow money if I can't get there on Dad's cash! Gonna be too much to miss me thinks!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Heaven is....an afternoon nap on the sofa at your parent's house:cloud9: Just had one:haha:

Hello my lovelies:flower:

Hollinka, grandad and I went kite flying this morning but I managed to break a carbon fibre rod:cry: So I'm about to order some on the internet as replacements. Apart from that it was fabuuuuuuuloooooooouuuus and we played on the swings and slides had tea in the park café after:happydance: 

It's cold and grey here (but windy at least:haha:) I've been spoilt by weeks of 30°C and sunshine so haven't thought to buy LO a jacket, I don't have one for her and it's a bit nippy. I'm going for a stroll to the beach with her this afternoon, so I'll have a look in the Charity Shops on the way down:thumbup: I love a good Charity Shop find:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's a daft thing, we walked near a golf course this morning and I was really surprised and impressed at how English mums with babies all go out to play golf together (despite the obvious danger of flying golf balls:wacko:). Then I realised they were golf caddies, not pushchairs, all across the green:dohh:

Hey POOFUCKS!! It's just started pissing down with rain:growlmad: My beach holiday pleeeease?????? I suppose it solves the jacket for LO problem, since I do have her spotty plastic rainproof at least:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Heaven is....an afternoon nap on the sofa at your parent's house:cloud9: Just had one:haha:
> 
> Hello my lovelies:flower:
> 
> Hollinka, grandad and I went kite flying this morning but I managed to break a carbon fibre rod:cry: So I'm about to order some on the internet as replacements. Apart from that it was fabuuuuuuuloooooooouuuus and we played on the swings and slides had tea in the park café after:happydance:
> 
> It's cold and grey here (but windy at least:haha:) I've been spoilt by weeks of 30°C and sunshine so haven't thought to buy LO a jacket, I don't have one for her and it's a bit nippy. I'm going for a stroll to the beach with her this afternoon, so I'll have a look in the Charity Shops on the way down:thumbup: I love a good Charity Shop find:happydance:

Ahh, glad you're having a lovely time B...yes, you will have to acclimatise somewhat from your tropical French temps. Hopefully you will see some better weather during your two weeks. Happy charity shop raiding :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kit all done. Going to have a power hour of work while my mum's not here :haha: and maybe watch another show! Who knows - the world is my oyster! I need to get hold of my dad too for my ticket next week to London! :cry: I'll be gutted to miss it...
> 
> You at home today? Essie how's you? You bored? I am incredibly bored and I am in work! Ha!
> 
> Oh no, is it not looking good for your ticket to be forthcoming? The meet up just won't be the same if you're not there :shrug: Give me dad's number, I'll phone him now....:telephone: :winkwink:
> 
> Yessum, I'm working from home again today and tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

JAYNIE! You are not allowed not to come[-X


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Here's a daft thing, we walked near a golf course this morning and I was really surprised and impressed at how English mums with babies all go out to play golf together (despite the obvious danger of flying golf balls:wacko:). Then I realised they were golf caddies, not pushchairs, all across the green:dohh:
> 
> Hey POOFUCKS!! It's just started pissing down with rain:growlmad: My beach holiday pleeeease?????? I suppose it solves the jacket for LO problem, since I do have her spotty plastic rainproof at least:haha:

:haha: Golfing mums indeed :haha:

Hey, we just had the same monumental downpour that it sounds like you had! It was really torrential for a minute there :shock: it shouldn't last though and to be honest, the gardens could do with it (oh no, I sound like my MIL :wacko:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kit all done. Going to have a power hour of work while my mum's not here :haha: and maybe watch another show! Who knows - the world is my oyster! I need to get hold of my dad too for my ticket next week to London! :cry: I'll be gutted to miss it...
> 
> You at home today? Essie how's you? You bored? I am incredibly bored and I am in work! Ha!
> 
> Oh no, is it not looking good for your ticket to be forthcoming? The meet up just won't be the same if you're not there :shrug: Give me dad's number, I'll phone him now....:telephone: :winkwink:
> 
> Yessum, I'm working from home again today and tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> JAYNIE! You are not allowed not to come[-XClick to expand...

Yep! Simply unacceptable! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep my mum will be pleased with rain for her allotment:thumbup:

I haven't caught up so I hope everyone is good and well:hugs: Off to the BEACH now:wohoo: Even raining, a beach is a beach, Holly will nuv it:hugs:

laters gators XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

Have a great day at the windy beach with LO and family :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Helloooooey. It's poured with rain here too but looks like it's stopped now which is good as I'm walking home tonight!

OH is up to no good but being incredibly nice to me. I nuv that bad-ass.


----------



## addie25

Great news I start ivf next Thursday!!!!!!!!! Cross ur fingers it goes smoothly and they test embryos properly and we get healthy babies!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

YAY ADDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is fantastic news my dear!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## addie25

I am cautiously excited bc I want them to b able to test embryos correct but I'm so excited!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello my Turts!

Thanks for all the condolences regarding my nightmare blood draw! You all are so very sweet :flower: I thought I was getting pretty good seems how they need just so much blood with pregnancy, but I guess that wasn't the case! DH still hadn't fully recovered at bedtime yesterday. :( He felt SO BAD. He kept saying, "I'm supposed to be strong for you!" It was sweet, but I kept telling him that I totally understood! I mean, I faint over it, too! He just couldn't handle the butchering that lady was doing. :shrug:

Bethany - Sounds like you're having a fabulous time despite the rain! :thumbup: I'm sorry to hear of the injury to your kite!! Have fun at the beach!

Clare - Yay for Avocados!!

Kit - OMG the time is flying! Just three more weeks until your mat leave?! That's awesome!! :dance:

Jaynie - Sounds like a nice relaxing day for you! It feels good to get caught up on shows, too! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

That's so wonderful, Addie! I'm sure everything will go fine and you'll be preggers before you know it!!! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Great news I start ivf next Thursday!!!!!!!!! Cross ur fingers it goes smoothly and they test embryos properly and we get healthy babies!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Oh addie...that's fantastic news! It's all coming together now and very soon you shall have your wish I'm sure. Soooo pleased and excited for you :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Addie that's WONDERFUL news! I am so happy and excited for you! :dance: 

B- I'm so glad you are enjoying your trip. Sorry about your kite. :( I hope you and little miss have a fab time at the beach. :hugs:

Jaynie-i hope you enjoyed your shows and walk. :thumbup:

Clare- yay for your avocado!! 

Luna- good morning. :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Molly :wave:

How are you today? Hope you got some rest m'love..or at least some more lacrosse ball massage :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ginge....I see you lovely :hi:

You ok? :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning my dear Molly!! :wave:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HEY TUTS!! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Newbie-doobeeeeee-dooooooooooooooo :happydance:

You're here! How are you m'love? We wondered if you had been affected by any of the tornado/scary weather type stuff? Hope not.

Great to "see" you :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Great news I start ivf next Thursday!!!!!!!!! Cross ur fingers it goes smoothly and they test embryos properly and we get healthy babies!!!!!!

yay addie! such wonderful news! :yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Newbie-doobeeeeee-dooooooooooooooo :happydance:
> 
> You're here! How are you m'love? We wondered if you had been affected by any of the tornado/scary weather type stuff? Hope not.
> 
> Great to "see" you :hugs:

we are all safe and sound here, thx! the tornados were not far from here, but we were spared thankfully. :hugs: 

What''s new with u? i see u don't have very much longer at work :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Newbie-doobeeeeee-dooooooooooooooo :happydance:
> 
> You're here! How are you m'love? We wondered if you had been affected by any of the tornado/scary weather type stuff? Hope not.
> 
> Great to "see" you :hugs:
> 
> we are all safe and sound here, thx! the tornados were not far from here, but we were spared thankfully. :hugs:
> 
> What''s new with u? i see u don't have very much longer at work :happydance:Click to expand...

Ah, glad you're ok :thumbup:

Not much new here I'm afraid..just counting the days before I go on mat leave :happydance: In fact I'll be on to hours and minutes soon :winkwink: I literally cannot wait :)

So is everything else ok in the land of you? Anything exciting happening? Dare I ask... how is work?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna and Kit and Newbie! :wave: 

Newbie- I'm glad the tornadoes skipped you! How have you been my busy love?

Kit- I slept well last night (well, better than I have lately) :thumbup: how's the swelling?


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies!!! Im trying to stay grounded till it's over n they say the test worked N I'm pregnant!


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! Ooo! I finally don't have a papaya!!! ...but an eggplant?? Ugh.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna and Kit and Newbie! :wave:
> 
> Newbie- I'm glad the tornadoes skipped you! How have you been my busy love?
> 
> Kit- I slept well last night (well, better than I have lately) :thumbup: how's the swelling?

Glad you got a little sleep :thumbup:

My swelling..in a word..impressive! This weekend has a holiday Monday attached so I'm hoping I can relax enough to bring them down a little over the three days :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Im trying to stay grounded till it's over n they say the test worked N I'm pregnant!

Yep..probably very wise addie, just so you keep yourself sane :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Ooo! Ooo! I finally don't have a papaya!!! ...but an eggplant?? Ugh.

:haha: The fruit and veg disappointment has set in big time eh? :haha:

Happy eggplant/aubergine :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Exactly!!!!! But can't help but be excited that I get to start hope it's not 2 confusing with all the shots!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh you'll soon be an expert on the whole thing and take it all in your stride...it's going to be amazing! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Molly for your eggplant! I love eggplant, it's very yum. And the color is divine! It's a lovely vegetable to be on! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

yay Addie so so happy for you i know it will all be fine :D


----------



## mummyApril

oh frick im in my 3rd trimester :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

In 3 weeks time you will have all the time you can handle to keep ytour swelling under control! :happydance:
Yes, veggie/fruit disappointment reigns supreme. :nope: 
You know, baby has been sideways for about 4 days now, where I am enjoying the fact that his head isn't crammed down low, it's flattening my tum a bit and making it look smaller from the side. Very odd. :-k I wonder how long he'll stay like this.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Ooo! Ooo! I finally don't have a papaya!!! ...but an eggplant?? Ugh.

Yay congrats!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

hope everyone is well x


----------



## Mollykins

April! :hugs: where have you been? Ooo! Third trimester!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April! :hugs: where have you been? Ooo! Third trimester!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

well i had no working laptop as it was being gay, and then when i fixed it my phone line/broadband decided to break and it only came back on today lol! 
im getting a new laptop for my birthday off of OH though im sooo excited! x


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: April!!!! :hugs:

Yay for a new lappy!!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Yay April hi!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww april! I'm sorry your lappy pooped out on you, mine did too. :( I hope I don't have to buy a new one... I like mine. 
But YAY for you getting a new one for your birthday! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

we dont HAVE to buy a new one but this is OH's anyway as my old computer died and i think i deserve one for making his baby lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Addie* that's great news about IVF starting, and you have lots of turtle flippers crossed for your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Holly i hope youre enjoying your time here! Essex is er lovely today haha! its weird that your like 20 minutes down the road from me! x


----------



## mummyApril

hey Luna hey Addie :) :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

So my blood sugars have been a little off lately. The other day I checked the levels RIGHT BEFORE I ate and they were 79 then I ate my hashbrowns, eggs, onions, garlic, and turkey sausage scramble and 1 hour later the level was 175. All I had to drink was water and then another hour after that it was 120. :shrug: I've been waking up to levels in the 90's but I'm not sure how well I trust the morning readings. I suppose I should start tracking a couple days in a row very religiously as I'm only testing about 2 or 3 times a day. Meh. 3 weeks until my glucose test at the hospital.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> So my blood sugars have been a little off lately. The other day I checked the levels RIGHT BEFORE I ate and they were 79 then I ate my hashbrowns, eggs, onions, garlic, and turkey sausage scramble and 1 hour later the level was 175. All I had to drink was water and then another hour after that it was 120. :shrug: I've been waking up to levels in the 90's but I'm not sure how well I trust the morning readings. I suppose I should start tracking a couple days in a row very religiously as I'm only testing about 2 or 3 times a day. Meh. 3 weeks until my glucose test at the hospital.

Maybe you're just susceptible to potatoes? Potatoes (and fries) shoot my sugars up, too. More so than wheat or even ice-cream! I had a dinner of salisbury steak (homemade) and mashed potatoes (from fresh potatoes, not the box) and my sugars went higher than after that pint of Ben and Jerry's I had! But, DH's sugars were fine after the potatoes :shrug: I think different body chemistries (and I like to think different blood types - therefore different genetics and lineage) have a huge affect on what types of foods affect your body. 

I would just keep testing and try to limit the consumption of things that send your sugars through the roof. And hopefully all will go well at the glucose test!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3600828/Midwife-put-crying-baby-in-a-cupboard.html

few of my friends are having their babies here! its a newish hospital madness!


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Luna. :thumbup: perhaps you're right. I think I will experiment with the potato theory. 
What's your blood type?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Holly i hope youre enjoying your time here! Essex is er lovely today haha! its weird that your like 20 minutes down the road from me! x

I know it's weird isn't it!! I feel really far from Trin now, isn't that the dumbest thing:fool: But we shared the same time zone!

The weather has been POOFUCKS! We never got as far as the beach, but got caught in several torrential thunder storms:nope: Oh well, so long as my mum's bloomin' courgettes and wotnots down on her allotment are happy:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So my blood sugars have been a little off lately. The other day I checked the levels RIGHT BEFORE I ate and they were 79 then I ate my hashbrowns, eggs, onions, garlic, and turkey sausage scramble and 1 hour later the level was 175. All I had to drink was water and then another hour after that it was 120. :shrug: I've been waking up to levels in the 90's but I'm not sure how well I trust the morning readings. I suppose I should start tracking a couple days in a row very religiously as I'm only testing about 2 or 3 times a day. Meh. 3 weeks until my glucose test at the hospital.
> 
> Maybe you're just susceptible to potatoes? Potatoes (and fries) shoot my sugars up, too. More so than wheat or even ice-cream! I had a dinner of salisbury steak (homemade) and mashed potatoes (from fresh potatoes, not the box) and my sugars went higher than after that pint of Ben and Jerry's I had! But, DH's sugars were fine after the potatoes :shrug: I think different body chemistries (and I like to think different blood types - therefore different genetics and lineage) have a huge affect on what types of foods affect your body.
> 
> I would just keep testing and try to limit the consumption of things that send your sugars through the roof. And hopefully all will go well at the glucose test!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Potatoes always shot mine up when I had GD, especially mashed!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly i hope youre enjoying your time here! Essex is er lovely today haha! its weird that your like 20 minutes down the road from me! x
> 
> I know it's weird isn't it!! I feel really far from Trin now, isn't that the dumbest thing:fool: But we shared the same time zone!
> 
> The weather has been POOFUCKS! We never got as far as the beach, but got caught in several torrential thunder storms:nope: Oh well, so long as my mum's bloomin' courgettes and wotnots down on her allotment are happy:shrug:Click to expand...

yesterday was a lovely day! they did say we would get a heatwave but this hasnt happened! i am happy the grass has had a good drink though! i didnt get a storm just pooey rain, everywhere else had a good storm! i live in the weird part of Essex x


----------



## addie25

It is 2 hot by me but we r going to our parents beach house this weekend so I hope to b in the pool!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

bah tomorrow will be cloudy may have a slight shower in the afternoon, its 18 so not too cool maybe is for you lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've caught up and *LUNA* you're like me:hugs: I fainted at a couple of my preggo blood tests and have diddy veins too and always go away with bruises! I'm not needle phobic and I'm ok with the routine quick tests for sugar and toxoplasmosis and stuff, it was the ones where they had to take 8 or so vials that got me! They'd just tut and say oh la la and lay me down in the room next door:haha:

I think we're just delicate ladies from a bygone era, Jane Austen's ladies fainted if they heard that a certain man was in town, so they deffo would have fainted at violent arm stabbing and 8 vials of blood taken before breakfast.:kiss:

One time I walked home from the lab, and was fine for 30mins or so and then fainted on the hill up to where we lived at the time:dohh: I know to sit down and eat a horse before I leave the lab now if I'm walking or cycling:munch:

By the way have your voms totally gone now?


----------



## Mollykins

B- I'm sorry the weather was too poofucky today to get out and enjoy the beach. Good thing you are there for two weeks eh? :flower: what was it about mashed potatoes do you think? Such a shame if it's true... I LOVE potatoes!


----------



## mummyApril

*MY 2000TH POST GOES TOOOOO.... JAYNIE!!!!!!!!!!*
Jaynie baby i dedicate this post to you and wish you all the best and most happiness in TTC and your new home (which i hope will be very soon) 
You're always here as a dedicated Turtle making sure everyone is fine and dandy, and if anyones absent you are normally first to ask if they are ok! 

thankyou for being a true great friend (i think i say that for all of us)
Huge huge hugs to you my lovey xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

When I was pregnant I woke up n I thought I was going to die I didnt get what I was feeling. It turned onto be extreme hunger I had to eat be4 I even stood up I don't know if I could go without breakfast and make it till after blood tests r done next time :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> bah tomorrow will be cloudy may have a slight shower in the afternoon, its 18 so not too cool maybe is for you lol x

Well it's cool compared to recent temps in France, where it drops to about 18 at midnight, but I like to think I haven't lost my good old British resistance to a bit of cold and rain, and LO needs to get used to British Summers:thumbup: So I will be out bathing with the nutters at high tide nonetheless. Holly will partake visually for the moment, since a bit chillo for her just yet!!

Here's a thing, when I was pregnant with LO but not knowing it, I went swimming in Leigh waters, in April, and it was freezing! In and straight out was all I could manage, gasping for breath it was so cold:haha: And I remember thinking, "well at least I'm not ttc this month since that would have been a nutty thing to do if I _was_ pregnant" My nephew and I did it as a mutual dare :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely photo! Hahha on facebook I had thought he had eaten the whole ice cream!
> 
> My mum has deleted episode 4 of teen mom :( I am so annoyed, it's like the ONLY thing that she has to (not) do for me. She's watched it and all and just deleted it! I am fuming, feeling sorry for me because it's like all I watch!
> 
> Oh poofucks! That is the most annoying thing ever...OH has deleted stuff of mine before and I save stuff up and do big catch ups only to find that whatever I wanted to watch has been replaced by sportscene :growlmad:Click to expand...

My Mom has an AWFUL habit of cutting off the end of whatever she's taping. Last time she taped Love In The Time of Cholera for me and cut off the last 15 minutes :dohh: And it's one of my favourite books :growlmad:
Speaking of my mom, thank god it's the finale of Survivor SA tonight so no more torture form next week :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> *MY 2000TH POST GOES TOOOOO.... JAYNIE!!!!!!!!!!*
> Jaynie baby i dedicate this post to you and wish you all the best and most happiness in TTC and your new home (which i hope will be very soon)
> You're always here as a dedicated Turtle making sure everyone is fine and dandy, and if anyones absent you are normally first to ask if they are ok!
> 
> thankyou for being a true great friend (i think i say that for all of us)
> Huge huge hugs to you my lovey xxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You certainly say it for me:hugs:

Aw I'm all warm and turtle lovey inside now:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

That's brave I can't even go in a pool unless it's heated!!! using really go in ocean only in Hawaii where it's beautiful and not far bc my worst fear are sharks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

What a loverly post April and I very much agree! We nuv you Jaynie baby!


----------



## Essie

Addie - wonderful news about your IVF :flower:

Molly - yay for your aubergine :happydance:

HM - the weather has been pants here too. I live right near the seaside and all the people with their caravans and cars packed to the brim are heading up for half term and it's just pissing it down.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I'm calling in for an appointment in a little bit. I'm very glad something worked out with my insurance because it's getting bad. :( I was up until nearly midnight- near to tears and my OH jumped out of bed and grabbed his lacrosse ball and massaged my hip area with it. So helpful! It felt amazing. :thumbup: I've decided that I need to get a Percival of my own (I don't man-pillow steal so I'll get my own :winkwink:) ... I think I'll call him Maximus.
> 
> I'll have to bring my lappy in over the weekend and see how much they want to fix it. I really must have it back. My OH and I looked into external hard drives yesterday as well... I have too much important files on my lappy. I c an't afford to lose them.
> 
> How are you feeling lovely?

We had the same issue when we plugged in my MIL's desktop that she gave to the kids. Loads of bee ping that apparently is computer code for "WTF! I don't work anymore! Leave me alone!"

We got an external drive. it's a terrabyte capacity and I nuv it. Tho I must admit that since we switched to Linux i don't back up as often as i used to


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B- I'm sorry the weather was too poofucky today to get out and enjoy the beach. Good thing you are there for two weeks eh? :flower: what was it about mashed potatoes do you think? Such a shame if it's true... I LOVE potatoes!

My *HollyMonkifique* theory is that anything mashed has an increased surface area, and is ready to be assimilated without much digestive effort, and thus is absorbed more rapidly, leading to a sharp sugar rise. But I have no idea what the real reason is :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh lissy! You are not supposed to fall down stairs! Ouch! :hugs: take care of you lovey. Oh and I have a quick question... Might seem silly but what sort of clothes should I wear to physio?
> 
> Kit- my OH is quite clever isn't he? :awww: you should try it? Maybe with a tennis ball or something else you may have on hand? Quite impressive massage technique... Speaking of... Where is Luna? :-k
> 16 more days!!!!!!! :yipee:

It's on my list of stuff to pack for hospital in my antenatal classes (tennis balls not Lacrosse :haha:) Also, cold cold drink cans during labour are fab for some mums :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :dohh: :cloud9:
> 
> Addie I don't and can't watch with Adam cause he hates it. A bit one sided I know cause I hardly like horror films but I shan't be watching them anymore! I'm just taking control of my own happiness and hopefully there'll be a place for Adam! So far so good.
> 
> I forgot all what I had to say. I nuv you all! I miss April and Newbie tho. Can't help it.
> 
> Bet B is on cloud9 for real. :cloud9:

We nuv you too!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> That's brave I can't even go in a pool unless it's heated!!! using really go in ocean only in Hawaii where it's beautiful and not far bc my worst fear are sharks!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well needless to say I prefer a heated pool and I can't actually swim very well in icy water:nope: Pre-Holly when I did lots of triathlons if the water was anything 14° or below I would do a pants race, asphixiated by the cold:shrug: We used to have special preparatory training sessions in an outdoor unheated pool in winter, with wetsuits but even so:wacko: I was blue after about 5mins and my muscles completely spasmotoid and my lungs non-existent:nope: So I just did the summer triathlons or the ones in pools:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I've heard of ice packs during labour and I don't understand it. I always want heat therapy when I'm hurting. :shrug: why are ice packs supposed to be so helpful?

B- I think your mashed theory sounds extremely plausible! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> The keyboards are pretty different, same alphabet of course and similar punctuation but not in the same order on the keyboard!! But my dad has just given me their wireless code so I've tapped in via their box on my netbook:thumbup: Do you have a Blackberry? If so then we can compare our Franco-English ones at our meeting and you can see the difference:haha:
> 
> Had nice wine with my sis and saw my little niece and she was very happy with her 'I (heart) Paris' T-shirt, and put it on straight away over her other one:thumbup:
> 
> Which reminds me *Sarachka*, Alex is looking very beau:hugs:

I was also wondering about the keyboard difference :shrug: I assume mine is an american one because I have a $ but no pound or euro :nope:

This gave me an idea. We should exchange BB pins and then we can also chat that way for free :happydance: Mine is 269BCB47


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone been to Tooting Beck Lido? I went there with my BF, that was pretty cold, unheated. 100m long. It was great, there was no one there, it was a cloudy summer's day and she had her newborn in the maxi-cosy and we took turns watching a sleeping:baby: and swimming :thumbup: (She's a Roger Deakin fan too:haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The keyboards are pretty different, same alphabet of course and similar punctuation but not in the same order on the keyboard!! But my dad has just given me their wireless code so I've tapped in via their box on my netbook:thumbup: Do you have a Blackberry? If so then we can compare our Franco-English ones at our meeting and you can see the difference:haha:
> 
> Had nice wine with my sis and saw my little niece and she was very happy with her 'I (heart) Paris' T-shirt, and put it on straight away over her other one:thumbup:
> 
> Which reminds me *Sarachka*, Alex is looking very beau:hugs:
> 
> I was also wondering about the keyboard difference :shrug: I assume mine is an american one because I have a $ but no pound or euro :nope:
> 
> This gave me an idea. We should exchange BB pins and then we can also chat that way for free :happydance: Mine is 269BCB47Click to expand...

Is that the blackberry code thing Trin? Mine's just started working today:happydance: Do I have a pin? :hissy: I've noted yours!!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Hello, I am here. Just had a pooey day is all!
> 
> I did sleep in, so that's great - but then I had to go get my blood drawn - since last week I fainted and fell on the floor.
> 
> So, DH and I go and there's like 20 people waiting in this tiny room and just a partition over to where the blood draws are... and I can hear people yelping and discussing blood and such... EW.
> 
> So, then it's my turn and I alert the woman that I am prone to fainting and she says to go wait in the waiting room again because the other blood draw station (that's in use) has a reclining chair. So we do.
> 
> Then she's ready, and OMG she was clearly trained by chimps to draw blood..........!!!!!! She stuck the needle in (after she beat my arm trying to get the vein to bump up) and just swam it around in my arm blindly searching for a vein. :shock: I have TINY veins - they are not even visible, so someone needs to be rather skilled to get blood from me, but I've never had someone just SWIM in there. And she finally got something that was getting some blood, but not much and so she swam around more and shoved the needle up while pulling down on my arm skin..... OMG! It was SOOO painful. I was in tears, and every time she shoved the needle around I was wincing and tears were rolling down my cheeks. My DH was there and he crouched down and I looked at him and all the blood had drained from his face. He said, "I need to go get some water" and promptly left. This lady was doing so terribly that DH was going to faint!! And he never does stuff like that!
> 
> Finally she was done and got about a teaspoon of blood. :shock: She said, "Well, I hope that's enough. Otherwise we'll call you to come back." :nope: Not gonna happen!!!!
> 
> I went out and my DH was sitting in the hallway outside the lab. He said he almost fainted because of the pain I clearly was in and the she was handling me. He said he's never felt that way before but it just came over him. :shrug:
> 
> SO THAT TOTALLY SUCKED! And my arm hurts really bad and has this huge nasty bruise on it. :cry:
> 
> I came home and went to sleep and woke up just now. That's my day. :shrug:
> 
> I'll do a catch up in a bit. :thumbup:

OMG Luna :shock: That is AWFUL!!!! Sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The keyboards are pretty different, same alphabet of course and similar punctuation but not in the same order on the keyboard!! But my dad has just given me their wireless code so I've tapped in via their box on my netbook:thumbup: Do you have a Blackberry? If so then we can compare our Franco-English ones at our meeting and you can see the difference:haha:
> 
> Had nice wine with my sis and saw my little niece and she was very happy with her 'I (heart) Paris' T-shirt, and put it on straight away over her other one:thumbup:
> 
> Which reminds me *Sarachka*, Alex is looking very beau:hugs:
> 
> I was also wondering about the keyboard difference :shrug: I assume mine is an american one because I have a $ but no pound or euro :nope:
> 
> This gave me an idea. We should exchange BB pins and then we can also chat that way for free :happydance: Mine is 269BCB47Click to expand...

how weird is that i was going to post that like half hour ago but forgot what i was going to post! mine is 231b9b9b xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kit all done. Going to have a power hour of work while my mum's not here :haha: and maybe watch another show! Who knows - the world is my oyster! I need to get hold of my dad too for my ticket next week to London! :cry: I'll be gutted to miss it...
> 
> You at home today? Essie how's you? You bored? I am incredibly bored and I am in work! Ha!
> 
> Oh no, is it not looking good for your ticket to be forthcoming? The meet up just won't be the same if you're not there :shrug: Give me dad's number, I'll phone him now....:telephone: :winkwink:
> 
> Yessum, I'm working from home again today and tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

"Hello"

"Hello. Is this Jaynie's father?"

"Yes"

"This is Kit_cat. You don't know me but I had to call you tell you you must be forthcoming with Jaynie's ticket to London. She just has to meet the Munkie who is here all the way from Paris. And she brought Holly. And the real Munkie. And her turtles will be there. So now you know just how important this is!"

:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Great news I start ivf next Thursday!!!!!!!!! Cross ur fingers it goes smoothly and they test embryos properly and we get healthy babies!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's so exciting!!!! EVERYTHING crossed (Even my knees because I'm not ttc atm :haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya! I'm all warm inside! Thanks April :cloud9: lovely post :blush:. Glad to see you back and that it wasn't something too bad that kept you away! 

Addie so happy for you. It may be tough with the shots but so worth it and you have us to talk to always. :thumbup: I'm so pleased that it might be finally coming together for ya. :hugs: 

Molly - I can see your oh's frustration at the pc situation! :haha: 

B good to hear from you since you're on jolls an all! It is poofucky weather here too :cry: 

In better news-my dad has agreed to pay my train fare and put me up when I'm in London for the get together! :happydance:

Hope you're all well. I'm just chilling at a friends house which is nice, it's a real girl and her parents are away!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Ooo! Ooo! I finally don't have a papaya!!! ...but an eggplant?? Ugh.

Mmmmmmmmm....now I want Melanzana :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Holly i hope youre enjoying your time here! Essex is er lovely today haha! its weird that your like 20 minutes down the road from me! x
> 
> I know it's weird isn't it!! I feel really far from Trin now, isn't that the dumbest thing:fool: But we shared the same time zone!
> 
> The weather has been POOFUCKS! We never got as far as the beach, but got caught in several torrential thunder storms:nope: Oh well, so long as my mum's bloomin' courgettes and wotnots down on her allotment are happy:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh B!!!! I'm all alone in my time zone :cry: What will I do without you :nope:

But our weather is matching (sort of) FREEEEEZZZZING today. Went down to around 18 and it was windy and rainy and generally poofucks. But i did get to wear my jeans and scarf and boots and hat :thumbup: And the day started and ended with a double rainbow

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/255400_10150264643294880_594719879_8944452_4738775_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so in love with my whiteberry:cloud9: It's so much quicker for texting and I can send DH a pic when I want of Holly:happydance: From now on you may get fewer pics since I'll be doing them as I go to DH on my whiteberry, instead of storing up the day's worth and sharing them with you guys and DH, 2 birds with one stone!!!


----------



## mummyApril

heartburn :(


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The keyboards are pretty different, same alphabet of course and similar punctuation but not in the same order on the keyboard!! But my dad has just given me their wireless code so I've tapped in via their box on my netbook:thumbup: Do you have a Blackberry? If so then we can compare our Franco-English ones at our meeting and you can see the difference:haha:
> 
> Had nice wine with my sis and saw my little niece and she was very happy with her 'I (heart) Paris' T-shirt, and put it on straight away over her other one:thumbup:
> 
> Which reminds me *Sarachka*, Alex is looking very beau:hugs:
> 
> I was also wondering about the keyboard difference :shrug: I assume mine is an american one because I have a $ but no pound or euro :nope:
> 
> This gave me an idea. We should exchange BB pins and then we can also chat that way for free :happydance: Mine is 269BCB47Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the blackberry code thing Trin? Mine's just started working today:happydance: Do I have a pin? :hissy: I've noted yours!!Click to expand...

Go to BBM (messenger) and click on your name at the top to display your profile, It should give you your pin


----------



## addie25

Thank u for all the support!!!!!!! I do not mind giving myself a shot for this reason! We will have to take votes on if I'm having 1 or 2 or god help me 3 HEALTHY babies after I get Preggers!!!

O double rainbow. Did u see that YouTube with that drugged up guy and the double rainbow he was laughing crying and saying "what does it mean!!!":haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm so in love with my whiteberry:cloud9: It's so much quicker for texting and I can send DH a pic when I want of Holly:happydance: From now on you may get fewer pics since I'll be doing them as I go to DH on my whiteberry, instead of storing up the day's worth and sharing them with you guys and DH, 2 birds with one stone!!!

Did you get the white Bold? DH has got that one and he loves it. It's basically the same as mine (Torch) but without the touch screen


----------



## TrinityMom

How'd you like my power posting


----------



## TrinityMom

How'd you like my power posting :bodyb: I'll get my ADDICT status yet :haha:

I am SOOOOO tired and have a massive headache and DH want the laptop so I won't be on long. Went to a fascinating seminar today on stimulation of the unborn baby. Really interesting. Babies are SO aware while they are in the womb. Just incredible

I rolled over in bed this morning and this is what I saw....gave me a :shock:
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251312_10150264347864880_594719879_8942546_5135428_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've cooked dinner for my parents:smug: My mum's gonna be home late since she's been in London all day for work, she'll be very happy to find nom nom. Nothing fancy, just cauliflower cheese and some nice joint ham and some greens:munch:

And South Australian wine:shock: Don't tell DH:-$


----------



## mummyApril

hope your headache goes Trin and you get some decent sleep xx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I've cooked dinner for my parents:smug: My mum's gonna be home late since she's been in London all day for work, she'll be very happy to find nom nom. Nothing fancy, just cauliflower cheese and some nice joint ham and some greens:munch:
> 
> And South Australian wine:shock: Don't tell DH:-$

mmm i would love to have that right now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> How'd you like my power posting :bodyb: I'll get my ADDICT status yet :haha:
> 
> I am SOOOOO tired and have a massive headache and DH want the laptop so I won't be on long. Went to a fascinating seminar today on stimulation of the unborn baby. Really interesting. Babies are SO aware while they are in the womb. Just incredible
> 
> I rolled over in bed this morning and this is what I saw....gave me a :shock:
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251312_10150264347864880_594719879_8942546_5135428_n.jpg

You saw your husband:shrug: Seems normal to me?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've cooked dinner for my parents:smug: My mum's gonna be home late since she's been in London all day for work, she'll be very happy to find nom nom. Nothing fancy, just cauliflower cheese and some nice joint ham and some greens:munch:
> 
> And South Australian wine:shock: Don't tell DH:-$
> 
> mmm i would love to have that right now!Click to expand...

Yeah, especially the wine I'll bet!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've cooked dinner for my parents:smug: My mum's gonna be home late since she's been in London all day for work, she'll be very happy to find nom nom. Nothing fancy, just cauliflower cheese and some nice joint ham and some greens:munch:
> 
> And South Australian wine:shock: Don't tell DH:-$
> 
> mmm i would love to have that right now!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, especially the wine I'll bet!:haha:Click to expand...

actually i havent wanted wine at all this pregnancy but have on a hot day craved a cocktail ! lol iv got a long way to go yet, i think no alcohol for another year at least :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> How'd you like my power posting

Coming along very nicely:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i dont kno if i said but i have an amazing craving for vanilla and magnolia smellies, (cleaning products) i just cant get enough of the smell! its drivin me a bit insane at the moment lol x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies

I havent posted in FOREVER! Im going to try and get reaquainted with the thread :)

Also my AF is 7 days late :O


----------



## HollyMonkey

My kite against the blue English skies before I bust a rod...
Holly enjoying an English playground:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







030.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2









032.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 2









026-1.JPG
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I havent posted in FOREVER! Im going to try and get reaquainted with the thread :)
> 
> Also my AF is 7 days late :O

ooohhh are you going to test?!?! hope youre well x


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I havent posted in FOREVER! Im going to try and get reaquainted with the thread :)
> 
> Also my AF is 7 days late :O

Yay!!:yipee: Do you still have fancy glittery nail polish?

AF 7 days late? DO NOT TELL ME YOU HAVEN'T TESTED YET:trouble:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> My kite against the blue English skies before I bust a rod...
> Holly enjoying an English playground:thumbup:

your kite is amazing i want! Holly looks like shes really enjoying it! :)


----------



## mummyApril

just jumping in the bath shall be back!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> *MY 2000TH POST GOES TOOOOO.... JAYNIE!!!!!!!!!!*
> Jaynie baby i dedicate this post to you and wish you all the best and most happiness in TTC and your new home (which i hope will be very soon)
> You're always here as a dedicated Turtle making sure everyone is fine and dandy, and if anyones absent you are normally first to ask if they are ok!
> 
> thankyou for being a true great friend (i think i say that for all of us)
> Huge huge hugs to you my lovey xxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cloud9:

Lovely post for our Jay....couldn't have said it better myself :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with my whiteberry:cloud9: It's so much quicker for texting and I can send DH a pic when I want of Holly:happydance: From now on you may get fewer pics since I'll be doing them as I go to DH on my whiteberry, instead of storing up the day's worth and sharing them with you guys and DH, 2 birds with one stone!!!
> 
> Did you get the white Bold? DH has got that one and he loves it. It's basically the same as mine (Torch) but without the touch screenClick to expand...

Yes:cloud9: It has a game called Wordmole I enjoyed the other day on discovering it:happydance: 

My mum has the Torch:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> That's brave I can't even go in a pool unless it's heated!!! using really go in ocean only in Hawaii where it's beautiful and not far bc my worst fear are sharks!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...what...like this one????....:shrug:

I took this pic :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I hope your headache goes away easily. :hugs: sleep well.

April- I have been getting he worst heartburn lately and as for your cleaning product smell obsession... I am the same. Not for the same smell necessarily, just the cleaning product. :haha: I attacked the girls bathroom after they went to bed the other night... Mmmm. 

Zoie- :test: Are you mad woman?? Have you ever been this late before? I'm getting excited!

Hollybesoluckypants- your kite looked fab... Before the snap. and would you look at little miss! :awww: such a doll.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The keyboards are pretty different, same alphabet of course and similar punctuation but not in the same order on the keyboard!! But my dad has just given me their wireless code so I've tapped in via their box on my netbook:thumbup: Do you have a Blackberry? If so then we can compare our Franco-English ones at our meeting and you can see the difference:haha:
> 
> Had nice wine with my sis and saw my little niece and she was very happy with her 'I (heart) Paris' T-shirt, and put it on straight away over her other one:thumbup:
> 
> Which reminds me *Sarachka*, Alex is looking very beau:hugs:
> 
> I was also wondering about the keyboard difference :shrug: I assume mine is an american one because I have a $ but no pound or euro :nope:
> 
> This gave me an idea. We should exchange BB pins and then we can also chat that way for free :happydance: Mine is 269BCB47Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the blackberry code thing Trin? Mine's just started working today:happydance: Do I have a pin? :hissy: I've noted yours!!Click to expand...
> 
> Go to BBM (messenger) and click on your name at the top to display your profile, It should give you your pinClick to expand...

2389D4F3 :bodyb::smug::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Jaynie! I'm so glad your father came through! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kit all done. Going to have a power hour of work while my mum's not here :haha: and maybe watch another show! Who knows - the world is my oyster! I need to get hold of my dad too for my ticket next week to London! :cry: I'll be gutted to miss it...
> 
> You at home today? Essie how's you? You bored? I am incredibly bored and I am in work! Ha!
> 
> Oh no, is it not looking good for your ticket to be forthcoming? The meet up just won't be the same if you're not there :shrug: Give me dad's number, I'll phone him now....:telephone: :winkwink:
> 
> Yessum, I'm working from home again today and tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> "Hello"
> 
> "Hello. Is this Jaynie's father?"
> 
> "Yes"
> 
> "This is Kit_cat. You don't know me but I had to call you tell you you must be forthcoming with Jaynie's ticket to London. She just has to meet the Munkie who is here all the way from Paris. And she brought Holly. And the real Munkie. And her turtles will be there. So now you know just how important this is!"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

That's exactly how I imagined the discussion myself :thumbup: I felt sure that after explanation, there'd be no hesitation with the ticket :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> How'd you like my power posting :bodyb: I'll get my ADDICT status yet :haha:
> 
> I am SOOOOO tired and have a massive headache and DH want the laptop so I won't be on long. Went to a fascinating seminar today on stimulation of the unborn baby. Really interesting. Babies are SO aware while they are in the womb. Just incredible
> 
> I rolled over in bed this morning and this is what I saw....gave me a :shock:
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251312_10150264347864880_594719879_8942546_5135428_n.jpg

OMG you're married to Bob the builder :shock:

So can he fix it?? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i dont kno if i said but i have an amazing craving for vanilla and magnolia smellies, (cleaning products) i just cant get enough of the smell! its drivin me a bit insane at the moment lol x

So is it Cif instead of bubble bath and Jif mousse instead of moisturiser?? :winkwink: We may smell you before we see you at the meet up :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*I got GORGEOUS presents from Jaynie!!!*


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I havent posted in FOREVER! Im going to try and get reaquainted with the thread :)
> 
> Also my AF is 7 days late :O

Hiya zoie!! Long time no speak! Hope all is well with you :thumbup:

OMG..have you been testing??


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with my whiteberry:cloud9: It's so much quicker for texting and I can send DH a pic when I want of Holly:happydance: From now on you may get fewer pics since I'll be doing them as I go to DH on my whiteberry, instead of storing up the day's worth and sharing them with you guys and DH, 2 birds with one stone!!!
> 
> Did you get the white Bold? DH has got that one and he loves it. It's basically the same as mine (Torch) but without the touch screenClick to expand...
> 
> Yes:cloud9: It has a game called Wordmole I enjoyed the other day on discovering it:happydance:
> 
> My mum has the Torch:thumbup:Click to expand...

i love that game lol x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My kite against the blue English skies before I bust a rod...
> Holly enjoying an English playground:thumbup:

Wee Holly is having a ball as usual and that kite is a beauty!!! Sorry it's out of action now :(


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i dont kno if i said but i have an amazing craving for vanilla and magnolia smellies, (cleaning products) i just cant get enough of the smell! its drivin me a bit insane at the moment lol x
> 
> So is it Cif instead of bubble bath and Jif mousse instead of moisturiser?? :winkwink: We may smell you before we see you at the meet up :haha:Click to expand...

haha basically where-ever i sit etc i have to have the smells next to me! i have the air freshener i spray everywhere (but i dont breathe it in) its crazy!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *I got GORGEOUS presents from Jaynie!!!*

Oooooo, show and tell!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly the heartburn is killing me everynight from 5pm until obviously im asleep lol! i didnt have it this bad with the girls but this bubi boy is being naughty lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Molly the heartburn is killing me everynight from 5pm until obviously im asleep lol! i didnt have it this bad with the girls but this bubi boy is being naughty lol x

Gaviscon? :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

do you know what's scary?! how AMAZINGLY well Jaynie knows me!!!

My fantastic card:
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/adc22ad7.jpg

Dry Shampoo!
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ae9e7b96.jpg

A coaster for my DRINK
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/6e032a04.jpg

gorgeous card toppers to put on craft projects
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/89e0aae7.jpg

and Breakfast and Kittenies note book!
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/98d63922.jpg

Jaynie you're amazing, I couldn't have picked better things out for myself!


----------



## kit_cat

I think I've now reached the stage of celibacy till after bebe comes....I just......can't anymore. Anyone else felt like this?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> I think I've now reached the stage of celibacy till after bebe comes....I just......can't anymore. Anyone else felt like this?

Stop with the pregnancy horror stories!!!! :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Brilliant gift choices Jay.....you've definitely put a smile on Sezi's face :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I think I've now reached the stage of celibacy till after bebe comes....I just......can't anymore. Anyone else felt like this?
> 
> Stop with the pregnancy horror stories!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: hello everyone, sorry about earlier kit, i got busy doing stuffs and then got my head buried in a book that took me 2 hours to read from start to finish!

On a good note, I applied for 2 free pregnancy tests from part of duofertilitys competition and I was one of the 100 lucky winners..here's hoping i need them soon! I'm feeling a bit shitty today...no idea why but I feel as if I want to cry :( Lovely gifts sarachka they are so you!! Well chosen Jaynie!

Hopefully i'm getting a BB in august so will give you all my pin then!! (we should have a few hatchlings by then too!!)


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks ladies, the gifts found me really. I was browsing in a shop, where I seen that cars right after sezi's photo of Charley. Then, she came on drunk and wrecked herself and well, we alllll know about Alice and breakfast :howdy: just glad you like them! I have to explain though, I don't think you dirty, we spoke about dry shampoo on Facebook once and sez asked if it was good! 

Zoie! :hi: :hi: good to see you :dust: for late :af: 

Lillyrose forgot last night! :dust: :dust: like kit said you are in good company got a nice mix going on... Tell us about how long ttc and stuff! I likey :thumbup: 

Ladies I'm excited, thanks Moll I'm glad I didn't have to ring him first! :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :wave: hello everyone, sorry about earlier kit, i got busy doing stuffs and then got my head buried in a book that took me 2 hours to read from start to finish!
> 
> On a good note, I applied for 2 free pregnancy tests from part of duofertilitys competition and I was one of the 100 lucky winners..here's hoping i need them soon! I'm feeling a bit shitty today...no idea why but I feel as if I want to cry :( Lovely gifts sarachka they are so you!! Well chosen Jaynie!
> 
> Hopefully i'm getting a BB in august so will give you all my pin then!! (we should have a few hatchlings by then too!!)

No worries lovely :flower:

Sorry you're having a down day - I burst into hysterical crying earlier after reading something sad - it's no fun eh?

Hatchlings :haha: That's funny! I was chatting to someone the other day and I said "oh, I'll have hatched by then" and they thought that was amusing :lol:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Kit - check your post count :shhh::-# this is how i feel as of late ---> ](*,)


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Kit - check your post count :shhh::-# this is how i feel as of late ---> ](*,)

Oh poofucks :( I missed the biggie :dohh: I haven't given it any thought whatsoever, so I will need to.

I know m'love, you've been feeling a bit hopeless recently haven't you with everything. Sometimes things just get on top of us but hopefully it won't last and you'll be back on top form :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- perfect pic for our miss Sarachka. :thumbup:

Kit- Re: celibacy: we are definitely slowing down.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- perfect pic for our miss Sarachka. :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- Re: celibacy: we are definitely slowing down.

Oh I don't feel quite so bad then...I'm just sooo uncomfortable even just lying in bed :( I don't get it when people say they want it more towards the end :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh so tired now....night night folks.

Good days and evenings to everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I feel useless and wrong, I even feel out of place on here because i'm ttc with no job....feel as if i'm doing the wrong thing as if everyone looks down on me because i'm unemployed...i'm tired of trying and getting knocked back repeatedly...i've had enough :(


----------



## LunaLady

Hello again!! Sorry I up and left you all - I had to go get eggs and groceries! :dance: The butcher had the langerdangers! I'm so excited. They are so, so, so, so tasty. I got some nice top sirloin steaks, too. DH is going to be WELL CHUFFED! And I got some gluten free crackers, dubliner cheese and smoked salmon (the 'wet' kind) to eat. GOSH that sounds sooo yum. :thumbup:

SORRY VEGGIES FOR THE MEAT TALK!! :nope:



Mollykins said:


> Thanks Luna. :thumbup: perhaps you're right. I think I will experiment with the potato theory.
> What's your blood type?

I forget... gosh, and they just told me when I did the blood test when I found out I was pregnant. I'll have to ask again :haha: But, there's some big theories on tracing your lineage through your blood lines and, for example, if you're of Asian ancestry, you are less likely to be negatively affected by rice, but likely you'll be lactose intolerant. And if you're of English ancestry, likely you'll be affected by rice, but not milk (and in most cases people affected by milk are NOT affected by raw milk, which is what we drink in our house:thumbup:) And those are just some examples I pulled out my arse, so don't quote me on that :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> I've caught up and *LUNA* you're like me:hugs: I fainted at a couple of my preggo blood tests and have diddy veins too and always go away with bruises! I'm not needle phobic and I'm ok with the routine quick tests for sugar and toxoplasmosis and stuff, it was the ones where they had to take 8 or so vials that got me! They'd just tut and say oh la la and lay me down in the room next door:haha:
> 
> I think we're just delicate ladies from a bygone era, Jane Austen's ladies fainted if they heard that a certain man was in town, so they deffo would have fainted at violent arm stabbing and 8 vials of blood taken before breakfast.:kiss:
> 
> One time I walked home from the lab, and was fine for 30mins or so and then fainted on the hill up to where we lived at the time:dohh: I know to sit down and eat a horse before I leave the lab now if I'm walking or cycling:munch:
> 
> By the way have your voms totally gone now?

Sounds like we are in the same boat! I have the most trouble when they try to get it in my hand, which they often do. You can actually see the veins in my hand, and sometimes even feel them, so they try to do it there. It freaks me out a lot more, though. I've got some killer veins on the top of my feet, though! I have suggested that and been told you have to be specially licensed for doing feet :shrug: weird.

That sounds like a scary experience to faint on a hill!!!! :shock: I would have been very scared! I'm glad you made it home safely. 

YES! The voms are gone. Haven't puked in about two and a half weeks now. However, today I was quite nauseous this morning. Very random :shrug: No barfs, though :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> B- I'm sorry the weather was too poofucky today to get out and enjoy the beach. Good thing you are there for two weeks eh? :flower: what was it about mashed potatoes do you think? Such a shame if it's true... I LOVE potatoes!

I love potatoes, too.....!!! Apparently sweet potatoes are not supposed to have as much an affect, which is strange because they are 'sweet'. I haven't tested this on myself, though, so I've no anecdotal evidence to share :haha:



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I am here. Just had a pooey day is all!
> 
> I did sleep in, so that's great - but then I had to go get my blood drawn - since last week I fainted and fell on the floor.
> 
> So, DH and I go and there's like 20 people waiting in this tiny room and just a partition over to where the blood draws are... and I can hear people yelping and discussing blood and such... EW.
> 
> So, then it's my turn and I alert the woman that I am prone to fainting and she says to go wait in the waiting room again because the other blood draw station (that's in use) has a reclining chair. So we do.
> 
> Then she's ready, and OMG she was clearly trained by chimps to draw blood..........!!!!!! She stuck the needle in (after she beat my arm trying to get the vein to bump up) and just swam it around in my arm blindly searching for a vein. :shock: I have TINY veins - they are not even visible, so someone needs to be rather skilled to get blood from me, but I've never had someone just SWIM in there. And she finally got something that was getting some blood, but not much and so she swam around more and shoved the needle up while pulling down on my arm skin..... OMG! It was SOOO painful. I was in tears, and every time she shoved the needle around I was wincing and tears were rolling down my cheeks. My DH was there and he crouched down and I looked at him and all the blood had drained from his face. He said, "I need to go get some water" and promptly left. This lady was doing so terribly that DH was going to faint!! And he never does stuff like that!
> 
> Finally she was done and got about a teaspoon of blood. :shock: She said, "Well, I hope that's enough. Otherwise we'll call you to come back." :nope: Not gonna happen!!!!
> 
> I went out and my DH was sitting in the hallway outside the lab. He said he almost fainted because of the pain I clearly was in and the she was handling me. He said he's never felt that way before but it just came over him. :shrug:
> 
> SO THAT TOTALLY SUCKED! And my arm hurts really bad and has this huge nasty bruise on it. :cry:
> 
> I came home and went to sleep and woke up just now. That's my day. :shrug:
> 
> I'll do a catch up in a bit. :thumbup:
> 
> OMG Luna :shock: That is AWFUL!!!! Sorry sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Trin :hugs:



firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya! I'm all warm inside! Thanks April :cloud9: lovely post :blush:. Glad to see you back and that it wasn't something too bad that kept you away!
> 
> Addie so happy for you. It may be tough with the shots but so worth it and you have us to talk to always. :thumbup: I'm so pleased that it might be finally coming together for ya. :hugs:
> 
> Molly - I can see your oh's frustration at the pc situation! :haha:
> 
> B good to hear from you since you're on jolls an all! It is poofucky weather here too :cry:
> 
> In better news-my dad has agreed to pay my train fare and put me up when I'm in London for the get together! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you're all well. I'm just chilling at a friends house which is nice, it's a real girl and her parents are away!

Yay, Jaynie!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's fantastic. Good on you, *Kit*, for telling Mr. Jaynie's Dad what's what!! :haha:



Mollykins said:


> Jaynie- perfect pic for our miss Sarachka. :thumbup:
> 
> Kit- Re: celibacy: we are definitely slowing down.

Yes, what a lovely Turtle Mail, Jaynie!! Nice work :D

Hehe... I wish I could say DH and I are slowing down - because that would mean we were _going fast_ to begin with...!! :haha: We haven't had a full on session since Valentine's day. We've had a few 'go's, but I'm SO UNINTERESTED and I feel like my cervix is about .5 inches away from my vaginal opening, so.... Yeah. Poor DH, but what can I do? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> That's brave I can't even go in a pool unless it's heated!!! using really go in ocean only in Hawaii where it's beautiful and not far bc my worst fear are sharks!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...what...like this one????....:shrug:
> 
> I took this pic :happydance:
> View attachment 211905Click to expand...

Ahhhh run a shark!!!!! When I was in Hawaii I was on a Jet ski and I fell of and immedietly started screaming shark bc I did not want to be in the water n I freaked out!!! They scare me thy r hungry n they don't know the difference if they eat u or a fish!!!!

Oh my welcome back and TEST how did u wait so long test test!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Ginge..I hope you don't think we look down on you for not having a job? No judgements from me anyway lovely. Everyone is entitled to make their own decisions about their life in my opinion.

Chin up doll...things will get better for you, just don't give up trying :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- Honestly, if it wasn't for the pain/discomfort, there is now the overall feeling over being unattractive; I just don't feel "sexy" anymore. Regardless of what my loving OH says. Don't feel alone in it Kit. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Speaking of blood type mine is b positive n I found out bc my mom told me to ask obgyn when I went for the doctors apt be4 surgery n when my mom came in the room she was sad my mother in law was sad n I said b positive as in my blood type n she goes oh I am positive all is going to be ok lol!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Oh Ginge..I hope you don't think we look down on you for not having a job? No judgements from me anyway lovely. Everyone is entitled to make their own decisions about their life in my opinion.
> 
> Chin up doll...things will get better for you, just don't give up trying :hugs:

Ging I m going to b a Housewife starting in July !!! I'm super excited! I figure with ivf m hopefully being pregnant no one will hire me so I m just guna stay home! I didn't read the convo but I'm sure no one is looking down on u lovely we r all so open minded here it's great!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit dont worry about the no bed room action, i didnt even get started to slow down! lol x


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Ginge..I hope you don't think we look down on you for not having a job? No judgements from me anyway lovely. Everyone is entitled to make their own decisions about their life in my opinion.
> 
> Chin up doll...things will get better for you, just don't give up trying :hugs:
> 
> Ging I m going to b a Housewife starting in July !!! I'm super excited! I figure with ivf m hopefully being pregnant no one will hire me so I m just guna stay home! I didn't read the convo but I'm sure no one is looking down on u lovely we r all so open minded here it's great!Click to expand...

And I'm a housewife!! So no judgement from me. As long as you think you are ready and can provide for your baby, no one can tell you otherwise :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TMI guys but do you think its ok to use vagisil?


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge I technically don't work. So I could not and would not look down on you. I'd rather you didn't work than had a job you hated, you wouldn't be you! :hugs: I know how it feels at times though! 

Night kit... Thanks for sorting that thing with my dad...


----------



## addie25

Ok my brother is so afraid of needles he passes out if he sees one and he just saw my box of needles for ivf n said WTF is going on and ran outa room lol!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight all :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Night, April! Sleep well.

And re: Vagisil, I'd ask your doctor?


----------



## addie25

I agree Ask doc about it but I think it is ok As I used it while I was preggers :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April I should imagine if you couldn't it would say on the box? 

I'm off to bed myself, Luna I am sorry I keep forgetting to comment on your ordeal! It does sound awful, I would definitely request someone different next time... 

Sleep well/enjoy the rest of your days lovelies...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks everyone Its lovely to speak to you all again :D



mummyApril said:


> ooohhh are you going to test?!?! hope youre well x

Ive done a few CB digis but have all said Not pregnant so i went out and got 4 superdrug tests I find a piccy and post it :)

Yay!!:yipee: Do you still have fancy glittery nail polish?

AF 7 days late? DO NOT TELL ME YOU HAVEN'T TESTED YET:trouble:[/QUOTE]

I do still have my fancy glittery nail polish lol I love doing my nails :haha:



Mollykins said:


> Zoie- :test: Are you mad woman?? Have you ever been this late before? I'm getting excited!

Ive never been late before :/ I can usially tell when AF is going to show give or take a few hours.



kit_cat said:


> Hiya zoie!! Long time no speak! Hope all is well with you :thumbup:
> 
> OMG..have you been testing??

I cant believe how far gone you are Kit!



firstbaby25 said:


> Zoie! :hi: :hi: good to see you :dust: for late :af:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you! :D
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I feel useless and wrong, I even feel out of place on here because i'm ttc with no job....feel as if i'm doing the wrong thing as if everyone looks down on me because i'm unemployed...i'm tired of trying and getting knocked back repeatedly...i've had enough :(
> 
> Ginge dont feel bad for not working, I dont work and my DF is disabled and his doctors have said he is unable to work, I am his full time carer (He has a rare kind of epilepsy & drugs dont help) I do sometimes find myself thinking is it wrong to have a baby when im not working, feeling like im taking advantage of the system. Its hard to find a job especially now. I say enjoy the time off work now then once you have a LO When He/She is old enough for nursery then get a job you will love!. My parents have never worked and i turned out fine :)
> 
> 
> Now i will go find those photos!Click to expand...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok so im back with the photos

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/5762111279_9096ae087a.jpg

And one of the very kind ladies on my testing thread tweeked it for me and here is the tweeked one

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3126/5762797787_87757520a8.jpg

Sleep tight everyone xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Zoie- I see a line... :shock: Call in for bloods woman.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I only held my wee for 1 hour aswell :D

Im going to see what the morning test says then i will ring the doctors :)


----------



## addie25

I see a small line!!! Def call in for bloods!!


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, I see a slight line, too! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I got a call this afternoon from the hospital that they were, in fact, able to get all the testing done that they wanted to with my teaspoon of blood :dance:

She said that it was all good news and my numbers were great - 1 in 6,000 chance for Downs Syndrome, 1 in 3,500 chance for spina bifida, and for Tri 18 they only record it if the chance is greater than 1%, so my bloods said less than that. :thumbup: Yay for a healthy baby! I feel so, so, so blessed beyond expression. I cannot wait to meet our little dude and hug him and squeeze him and nurse him and love him and get to know him!! Awww! Tear! :cry:

Hugs and kisses girls :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Yay I am so happy everything came back excellent!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks Addie my dear :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yay for excellent screening Luna thats great news :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lune - Yay for a healthy baby! :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I just did my morning test

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3336/5764100404_db2e3f84e6.jpg

Sorry the picture is a bit dark, Someone tell me im not going nuts!


----------



## Essie

I see a line Zoie :)

I always seem to be online at the wrong time when everyone else is at work/asleep. DH likes to spend our evenings without the laptop on so once he's home at about 5pm I have to sign off. And that's when everyone else seems to come on!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ginge I technically don't work. So I could not and would not look down on you. I'd rather you didn't work than had a job you hated, you wouldn't be you! :hugs: I know how it feels at times though!
> 
> Night kit... Thanks for sorting that thing with my dad...

:haha: No problem Jaynie...he was quite reasonable in the end :thumbup::winkwink: Just let me know if you need me to phone any other members of your family :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I got a call this afternoon from the hospital that they were, in fact, able to get all the testing done that they wanted to with my teaspoon of blood :dance:
> 
> She said that it was all good news and my numbers were great - 1 in 6,000 chance for Downs Syndrome, 1 in 3,500 chance for spina bifida, and for Tri 18 they only record it if the chance is greater than 1%, so my bloods said less than that. :thumbup: Yay for a healthy baby! I feel so, so, so blessed beyond expression. I cannot wait to meet our little dude and hug him and squeeze him and nurse him and love him and get to know him!! Awww! Tear! :cry:
> 
> Hugs and kisses girls :kiss:

Fantastic Luna :thumbup::happydance:

It's such a load off once you get the thumbs up eh?:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> I just did my morning test
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3336/5764100404_db2e3f84e6.jpg
> 
> Sorry the picture is a bit dark, Someone tell me im not going nuts!

Well, if you're nuts, so am I! I see a line I'm sure :thumbup: Very exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Essie said:


> I see a line Zoie :)
> 
> I always seem to be online at the wrong time when everyone else is at work/asleep. DH likes to spend our evenings without the laptop on so once he's home at about 5pm I have to sign off. And that's when everyone else seems to come on!

I know the feeling All morning BnB has felt deserted :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

kit_cat said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I just did my morning test
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3336/5764100404_db2e3f84e6.jpg
> 
> Sorry the picture is a bit dark, Someone tell me im not going nuts!
> 
> Well, if you're nuts, so am I! I see a line I'm sure :thumbup: Very exciting!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: Atleast if i am nuts we can be nuts together :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I see a line Zoie :)
> 
> I always seem to be online at the wrong time when everyone else is at work/asleep. DH likes to spend our evenings without the laptop on so once he's home at about 5pm I have to sign off. And that's when everyone else seems to come on!

Good morning Essie :wave:

I know, mornings/afternoons can be a bit tumbleweedy on here then it comes alive early evening. That's nice though that you and OH concentrate on each other once he's home. 

Hope all is well with you :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I just did my morning test
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3336/5764100404_db2e3f84e6.jpg
> 
> Sorry the picture is a bit dark, Someone tell me im not going nuts!
> 
> Well, if you're nuts, so am I! I see a line I'm sure :thumbup: Very exciting!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Atleast if i am nuts we can be nuts together :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Indeed...so what's your plan then?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just to test again in the morning untill i get a really good line or AF :/


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo, nerve wracking eh? 

Best of luck lovely - rooting for ya'! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know Its scary! Im more scared that im just going to start at any time even though i dont feel like AF is on its way... As well as the fact i would have though my tests would be darker because i should be 5 weeks tomorrow if i am preg :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I feel useless and wrong, I even feel out of place on here because i'm ttc with no job....feel as if i'm doing the wrong thing as if everyone looks down on me because i'm unemployed...i'm tired of trying and getting knocked back repeatedly...i've had enough :(

Oh Ginge don't worry, both are temporary situations (job seeking and baby seeking) so keep looking to the long term:hugs: You're young- I didn't have a proper job at your age and I'm sure that wouldn't have stopped me ttc if I'd wanted to:shrug: 
:hug:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh bum arse I can't detect lines on my dad's computer with it's silly dark glass screen, will look on my netbook in a mo:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning Essie :wave:
> 
> I know, mornings/afternoons can be a bit tumbleweedy on here then it comes alive early evening. That's nice though that you and OH concentrate on each other once he's home.
> 
> Hope all is well with you :flower:

Morning Kit :flower:

How are you today? I'm okay, baby has been on a major shuffling exercise, so i'm hoping that perhaps she is no longer breech, although i think she might be lying diagonally now :wacko: Plenty of time to get in a better position though. I think she's just awkward, every time the midwife tries to get heartbeat she wriggles away!


----------



## addie25

430am and I am wide awake!!!!:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just a couple of things,
*Jaynie* and *Sarachka* I love the turtle post:thumbup: That card is hill-air!!!!!

*Luna* great that your screening was all fine:hugs:

Poofucks weather again, so probably going into SARFEND with my mum this afternoon to raid Primark and Mothercare for 10 pack pyjamas and bodies:thumbup: That sort of stuff is soooooooooooo spenny in France:nope:

My dad's off playing the flute this morning, and my mum's invigilating exams, Holly and I are orphans:cry:

Holly is so excited that I'm sleeping in the same room as her, and called "MUMMMMAAAAAA!" at 6am, grinning and bouncing in her cot, so we had snuggles in my bed:cloud9: I'm a bit :sleep: now though, I'll go home exhausted I think after 2 weeks of LO in the same room:haha:


----------



## addie25

Awww that is so cute that she is bouncing for you!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Addie, you're up VERY bright and early:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Miss Zoie!!!!* I just looked on my netbook and I _think_ I can see a line but it's true that it would normally be pretty dark at 5 weeks and a digi would deffo pick it up since they're mega sensitive......BUT...... how sure of your O date are you? Did you track it or are you just going by due date, in which case you could have O'd late and be about 10dpo or something at the mo?:shrug: FX'd it's the beginning of something :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> *Miss Zoie!!!!* I just looked on my netbook and I _think_ I can see a line but it's true that it would normally be pretty dark at 5 weeks and a digi would deffo pick it up since they're mega sensitive......BUT...... how sure of your O date are you? Did you track it or are you just going by due date, in which case you could have O'd late and be about 10dpo or something at the mo?:shrug: FX'd it's the beginning of something :dust:

I concur! I really hope that it is it for you! What's this thing you are going in for on the 1st though?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and *Miss Zoie* I've just been reading your siggy, Congrats for your li'l niece:hugs: and I don't know what the embolization is, operation coming up soon I see...is it something like IVF?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Miss Zoie!!!!* I just looked on my netbook and I _think_ I can see a line but it's true that it would normally be pretty dark at 5 weeks and a digi would deffo pick it up since they're mega sensitive......BUT...... how sure of your O date are you? Did you track it or are you just going by due date, in which case you could have O'd late and be about 10dpo or something at the mo?:shrug: FX'd it's the beginning of something :dust:
> 
> I concur! I really hope that it is it for you! What's this thing you are going in for on the 1st though?Click to expand...

Telepathic posting!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didnt track the cycle because we were NTNP this month because of DF having the Varicocele embolization on the 1st. I just went of every other cycle.

The Varicocele is like a varicose vain in the testicle and it over heats them and causes the sperm to be less motile, My DF has Low motility sperm so hopefully when that gets fixed his sperm will be 'normal'.

I dont know what to think, why would my AF be so late?


----------



## HollyMonkey

My parents have got one of those fancy Nespresso coffee machines with hundreds of different coloured capsules that I keep trying out:haha: I'm going have a caffeine high by the end of this morning:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> I didnt track the cycle because we were NTNP this month because of DF having the Varicocele embolization on the 1st. I just went of every other cycle.
> 
> The Varicocele is like a varicose vain in the testicle and it over heats them and causes the sperm to be less motile, My DF has Low motility sperm so hopefully when that gets fixed his sperm will be 'normal'.
> 
> I dont know what to think, why would my AF be so late?

Well hopefully it's just a late O and you have a viable pregnancy on the way:thumbup: It could be something poofucks like early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy, where you have some hcg but just not enough and you'll start bleeding a week or two late:shrug: If you were sure of your O date I might think that (since it's just happened to me 2 times in a row:growlmad:) BUT I KNEW MY O DATE AND :sex:DATES....but since you were not tracking I am REMAINING OPTIMISTIC for you!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I suppose i still have hope untill AF shows :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> I suppose i still have hope untill AF shows :) x

Indeedy:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, I'm off into the dreary grey weather to enjoy my beach holiday:sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

Pooh zoie good luck for your your oh surgery! Sounds a bit gruelling for a bloke but you seem lovely :flower: and better you looking after him than him you eh? My oh is hopelessly cute/useless! 

B how was dreary beach? Does Holly look like a proper English Rose? They wonder why we are rosy cheeked :haha: it's the sea breeze! Been dead windy here today... You enjoying it nonetheless! Are you on a coffee high? 

:hi: kit :hi: essie - everyone good? I'm sneezing and snotty today boo. And bored :(


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: kit :hi: essie - everyone good? I'm sneezing and snotty today boo. And bored :(

Boo for sneezing, are you getting a cold? I'm bored too. Just having some lunch and watching tv. I have a whole list of things i want to do around the house, but I'm finding it hard to get motivated to actually do anything.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at me on phone!!! LO asleep, me drinking polystyrene tea in the wind and an ickle ray of sunshine:flower:


----------



## addie25

Hi again now it's 745 am here and I'm awake again. I think I will stay awake. I have. List of things to do around the house and around town but I am also not motivated to do it!:wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

firstbaby25 said:


> Pooh zoie good luck for your your oh surgery! Sounds a bit gruelling for a bloke but you seem lovely :flower: and better you looking after him than him you eh? My oh is hopelessly cute/useless!

Its only key whole surgery he will be fine :haha:

Thank you hun :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

I have a ton of ironing to do! I had a quick nap as had major toothache, but that's gone for now! And had a dream that I had to bring Holly a jumper! Haha hope everyone is good x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jellied eels nom nom
And roll mop herring and crabsticks
And rain:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

Just had some lunch - having a busy work day from home! 

Jellied eels B???? :sick:

Got visitors coming to stay for the weekend all of a sudden so I may not be checking in much over the next few days but I'll try to keep up :thumbup:

Happy Friday everyone!!! AND happy bank holiday weekend to all UKers (that includes you Mrs DF and little DF :happydance:)

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

Bubis been VERY unactive today which is so not like him me don't like it


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I'm glad your results came back and all is well. :thumbup:

Clare- defo see a line.

B- jellied whats-you-say? :sick: I think you were a mermaid in another life my love because all that you've listed is foul. No offense, I nuv you. :hugs:

Kit- sorry you are so busy and have last minute weekend guests. We'll miss you. Oh and we also have a Monday holiday. :happydance: three day weekend for my OH. 

Newbie- :wave:

Oh and Ginge- I would never pass judgment on you m'love. I hope you know that. :hugs:

Good morning afternoon lovely turtles! I have to say, handmaking all these turtle gifts is really time consuming! I feel badly because of how long it's all taking me. I hope you all can forgive me. :cry:

Well, I was supposed to go to the store for a few things after OH got home from work but he called on his way to say... He's got a flat. :dohh: he ran over a nail. So he filled it with air at a gas station and then came home and changed it to the spare only to find the spare is low. :dohh: :dohh: no store last night needless to say as all the tire shops were closed. So we will be getting that fixed today. Ah and KIT- re: celibacy, we dtd last night AND this morning. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

April- ever since Leo shifted to be laying sideways, I haven't been feeling him as much as I normally do. I am comforting myself with the thought/idea that perhaps the placenta is acting as a cushion for all his movements so I don't feel them as much. :shrug: Also, I remember that when he does move, it should be 10 times in an hour.


----------



## Mollykins

Also April- is there anything that you do, eat, or drink that normal makes him squirmy?


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - I'm handmaking all my turtle gifts, too, and I haven't even finished the first one! I need to have a power handmaking session. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, girls, for sharing in my excitement over the blood test! You're all so sweet :flower:

(I think I'm also so happy that the DINKY amount of blood the sadistic phlebotomist got was enough!!)


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- I haven't finished even one either! Of course I have quite a few started! :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Zoie, I think I see a line? Perhaps?

Are your cycles usually very regular? Did you have any sickness this past month? In January DH had our first month TTC, but a few days before I was supposed to O I got this NASTY stomach bug that had me out of commission for about 10 days - and then my AF was 10 days late, too! And I had one half-assed day of EWCM about 10 days after I was supposed to O, so I think everything got shifted because I was so sick and my body decided it wasn't a good time to make a baby! Hehe. At any rate, I thought I was pregnant because AF was late, but alas.


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - I've got two started and one almost done :thumbup: And I started last weekend! LOL. They take a few hours to make each, but I just haven't sat down to do it enough. The other thing I'm making I will make with DH's help this weekend and that will go quick :thumbup:

:dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, I'm glad you're having fun on your trip regardless of the weather :D I do wish it would warm up there for you! It's nice and sunny here today! The weathermen have gotten it wrong two days in a row :haha:

I hope you enjoyed your savory snack! I really like eel, too!! It's one of my favorite sushi - unagi with eel sauce. :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Each gift is going to take mountains of hours and patience. I feel like I'm pressuring myself though and I'm afraid I'm just going to go hit some shops instead. :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

You shouldn't pressure yourself, Molly! It's just supposed to be fun. You've got a busy day to day life, so I would understand you wanting to just find something :thumbup: We'll love it no matter what it is :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Had a bit of a teary afternoon. Bit of sad news about my rabbit :(

We got 2 rabbits from a rescue about 4 years ago. I don't know if anyone remembers from the beginning of this thread one of my rabbits (Dexter) was poorly with a tooth abscess and had to be put down. That was November time. Yesterday we had to take our other rabbit Amber, to the vet because she had a runny nose and a bit of a wheeze. Vet said she had a bit of an infection and gave some antibiotics and made another appointment for next week. We gave her the medicine this morning and she was hopping about happily, looked a bit better. Saw her at lunchtime and gave her some treats and she took them. Just been out to give the evening dose of her medicine and she has died during the afternoon :cry: We weren't expecting it because the vet didn't seem too worried, so quite shocked.


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Essie! That's terribly sad! :cry: It's always so very hard to lose a pet :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww essie! :hugs: I do remember Dexter and now Amber? I'm so sorry lovey. :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry Essie its sad when you lose a pet :( :hugs:


I have a question for some of you pregnant ladie & it might be a little TMI but is watery CM a sign of pregnancy? i keep going to the loo thinking maybe ive started but no its just my CMs like water :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh essie I'm really sorry about Amber:hugs: I remember Dexter:angel:

Just put LO to bed and am off for a run along the seafront, my mum and dad are doing the babysitting honours:thumbup: I'll be back later, was just checking in to see if Miss Zoie had wee'd on more sticks, hope it's a case like Luna, with a delayed O:happydance:

See ya later all, off for some sea running:cloud9:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nope no more sticks have been pee'd on :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Hiya lovers!

Zoie I think I see something but not 100% sure. Get a digi and pee on it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> So sorry Essie its sad when you lose a pet :( :hugs:
> 
> 
> I have a question for some of you pregnant ladie & it might be a little TMI but is watery CM a sign of pregnancy? i keep going to the loo thinking maybe ive started but no its just my CMs like water :/

I personally wouldn't trust cm as an indicator, just go by the tests. I've had every cm experience with every outcome, I just find it misleading:shrug: Only fertile cm around O interests me now:haha:

I do usually get watery cm just before AF, but then I'm sure you can get it preggo too. My preggo cm was generally thicker/whiter. Weeeeee on more tests!!!:happydance:
:hug:


----------



## Sarachka

imsofuckingbored


----------



## Mollykins

B- enjoy your seafront run my english frog turtle. :haha: 

Sarachka- sorry you are so bored love. You want to come over and help me with turtly gift?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Zoie- I don't trust the cm either... I've tried tracking it as an indicator but it's just too... unreliable.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Also April- is there anything that you do, eat, or drink that normal makes him squirmy?

10 times every hour or if he moves then 10 times in that hour? well normally whenever i eat anything or drink cold drink he goes mental, i had a ice cold drink and he didnt budge! then i had some pasta and he squirmed a little bit but im keeping an eye on him, he normally is mental in there!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie im so sorry about your Rabbit :( that is sad :(

zoie i wouldnt trust cm either mine always went weird and for months i would convince myself i must be and never was! lol! 

Sara im bored now too my dad has taken the kiddies to see my sister 

Molly and Luna kudos for you doin homemade gifts! if i had any talent i would try that lol x


----------



## mummyApril

ooh new series of Peppa Pig!


----------



## Essie

Thanks everyone. When we had to get Dexter put down we knew it was coming, because the vet had said it was a very small chance any treatment would work. But the vet yesterday (same man) didn't seem too worried about Amber. But the last six months she's been living like a queen because she's had almost free range of the garden during the day, and loved laying out in the sun. So at least we know she had a good six months. Just unexpected so hit us quite hard. Thanks for all the kind thoughts x


----------



## mummyApril

i kinda feel a bit sorry for Cheryl Cole


----------



## mummyApril

Essie shell be happy to see Dexter again bouncing around in bunny heaven :)


----------



## mummyApril

il brb going to hit my OH around the head, hes turnt up with music blaring in his van again (not like chavvy or anything) but im sure my neighbours wouldnt appreciate it! lol


----------



## mummyApril

oooh armed police down my OH's road ....


----------



## Mollykins

Police activity? You sure weren't joking about your neighbors being displeased about the loud music. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna- I'm glad your results came back and all is well. :thumbup:
> 
> Clare- defo see a line.
> 
> B- jellied whats-you-say? :sick: I think you were a mermaid in another life my love because all that you've listed is foul. No offense, I nuv you. :hugs:
> 
> Kit- sorry you are so busy and have last minute weekend guests. We'll miss you. Oh and we also have a Monday holiday. :happydance: three day weekend for my OH.
> 
> Newbie- :wave:
> 
> Oh and Ginge- I would never pass judgment on you m'love. I hope you know that. :hugs:
> 
> Good morning afternoon lovely turtles! I have to say, handmaking all these turtle gifts is really time consuming! I feel badly because of how long it's all taking me. I hope you all can forgive me. :cry:
> 
> Well, I was supposed to go to the store for a few things after OH got home from work but he called on his way to say... He's got a flat. :dohh: he ran over a nail. So he filled it with air at a gas station and then came home and changed it to the spare only to find the spare is low. :dohh: :dohh: no store last night needless to say as all the tire shops were closed. So we will be getting that fixed today. Ah and KIT- re: celibacy, we dtd last night AND this morning. :shock:

Excellent news about you having a Monday holiday too :happydance: We never seem to be in sync with these things normally :shrug:

Well your attempt at celibacy didn't last long did it?? :haha: I will be way more successful in my attempt :winkwink: My hips wouldn't take a double whammy within 24 hours...as my ticker quite rightly says, they may fall off :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Police activity? You sure weren't joking about your neighbors being displeased about the loud music. :haha:

lol luckily no where near where i live, the most we get is the odd helicopter


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4abiHdQpc&feature=related
i literally cry at this i dont know why i cry but it just gets me lol


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Each gift is going to take mountains of hours and patience. I feel like I'm pressuring myself though and I'm afraid I'm just going to go hit some shops instead. :nope:

Ah no m'love...this defeats the whole purpose of the thing. Take a break from it altogether and only do what gives you pleasure without stress. The time frame matters not a jot. No rush whatsoever. Not a single one of us sent you a turtle gift in the expectation of getting something back I'm sure. It's just not what it's all about in my view :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Had a bit of a teary afternoon. Bit of sad news about my rabbit :(
> 
> We got 2 rabbits from a rescue about 4 years ago. I don't know if anyone remembers from the beginning of this thread one of my rabbits (Dexter) was poorly with a tooth abscess and had to be put down. That was November time. Yesterday we had to take our other rabbit Amber, to the vet because she had a runny nose and a bit of a wheeze. Vet said she had a bit of an infection and gave some antibiotics and made another appointment for next week. We gave her the medicine this morning and she was hopping about happily, looked a bit better. Saw her at lunchtime and gave her some treats and she took them. Just been out to give the evening dose of her medicine and she has died during the afternoon :cry: We weren't expecting it because the vet didn't seem too worried, so quite shocked.

Oh what a shame Essie - I'm so sorry about Amber, it's awful to lose a pet :cry: Hope you're ok lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> So sorry Essie its sad when you lose a pet :( :hugs:
> 
> 
> I have a question for some of you pregnant ladie & it might be a little TMI but is watery CM a sign of pregnancy? i keep going to the loo thinking maybe ive started but no its just my CMs like water :/

Personally, I got and am still getting monster amounts of watery cm..but as everyone else says, it's a very personal and changeable thing and might'nt always indicate the same thing :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh essie I'm really sorry about Amber:hugs: I remember Dexter:angel:
> 
> Just put LO to bed and am off for a run along the seafront, my mum and dad are doing the babysitting honours:thumbup: I'll be back later, was just checking in to see if Miss Zoie had wee'd on more sticks, hope it's a case like Luna, with a delayed O:happydance:
> 
> See ya later all, off for some sea running:cloud9:

Oooo, I NUV running in the sea air..something really invigorating about it. Hope you enjoyed :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Also April- is there anything that you do, eat, or drink that normal makes him squirmy?
> 
> 10 times every hour or if he moves then 10 times in that hour? well normally whenever i eat anything or drink cold drink he goes mental, i had a ice cold drink and he didnt budge! then i had some pasta and he squirmed a little bit but im keeping an eye on him, he normally is mental in there!Click to expand...

Remember there's getting less room in there too so movements do start to decrease. That said, they always advise that you do keep an eye on these things don't they? I'm sure he's just fine..just a little bit sleepy :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Police activity? You sure weren't joking about your neighbors being displeased about the loud music. :haha:

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

:bodyb: POWER POSTER!!!!! :bodyb:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- re: celibacy/dtd, it takes some maneuvering and lots of stop and go-ness as the pain is quite... Well, present. My hip popped out 3 times last night! Ouch! And I did go to sleep last night quite sore. (Tmi??) Today the pain/soreness/discomfort is fairly high so I've been working on pressies and such. The pressure is typical of me though... I am just impatient to finish and send it off so that I can "see" the reactions. :haha: I do so nuv you all :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Ok well there were 11 armed police cars etc for a man with a gun! So glad I moved from there!


----------



## Mollykins

Yikes April! I'm glad you've moved too! 

Kit- I am super excited!!! Why? You ask? Haha! I have finally ironed out all the details for your pressie! :happydance: you are going to love it! (I hope!)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- re: celibacy/dtd, it takes some maneuvering and lots of stop and go-ness as the pain is quite... Well, present. My hip popped out 3 times last night! Ouch! And I did go to sleep last night quite sore. (Tmi??) Today the pain/soreness/discomfort is fairly high so I've been working on pressies and such. The pressure is typical of me though... I am just impatient to finish and send it off so that I can "see" the reactions. :haha: I do so nuv you all :hugs:

:shock:

Moll..I don't know how you can face it particularly when it causes you so much discomfort. I'd rather just not....sleep is a rare commodity at the mo' so I'm putting all my efforts into doing that well if I can :haha: OH is completely great about it and if he was really honest, I think he's getting a bit weird about this stuff now that we can often see whole baby shapes on my tum :wacko: Takes the edge of the mood somewhat :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Ok well there were 11 armed police cars etc for a man with a gun! So glad I moved from there!

:shock: Oh my word...scary stuff!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Yikes April! I'm glad you've moved too!
> 
> Kit- I am super excited!!! Why? You ask? Haha! I have finally ironed out all the details for your pressie! :happydance: you are going to love it! (I hope!)

Ooooo, you big ol' tease you! I'm ridiculously curious now :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- :haha: I can imagine how baby shapes can throw off the mood.


----------



## kit_cat

*sigh*

My visitors aren't arriving till 10pm tonight :wacko: How will I stay awake? As you know Molly...that's Kit's Percy time, not a time to start entertaining :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh essie I'm really sorry about Amber:hugs: I remember Dexter:angel:
> 
> Just put LO to bed and am off for a run along the seafront, my mum and dad are doing the babysitting honours:thumbup: I'll be back later, was just checking in to see if Miss Zoie had wee'd on more sticks, hope it's a case like Luna, with a delayed O:happydance:
> 
> See ya later all, off for some sea running:cloud9:
> 
> Oooo, I NUV running in the sea air..something really invigorating about it. Hope you enjoyed :thumbup:Click to expand...

'Twas fab and the sun was shining all the time and the tide coming in:thumbup: And then I came home and ate Thai green curry made by my dad:munch: NOM NOM!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> *sigh*
> 
> My visitors aren't arriving till 10pm tonight :wacko: How will I stay awake? As you know Molly...that's Kit's Percy time, not a time to start entertaining :shrug:

That's outrageous ! Nothing gets between me
And my new lover !!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh essie I'm really sorry about Amber:hugs: I remember Dexter:angel:
> 
> Just put LO to bed and am off for a run along the seafront, my mum and dad are doing the babysitting honours:thumbup: I'll be back later, was just checking in to see if Miss Zoie had wee'd on more sticks, hope it's a case like Luna, with a delayed O:happydance:
> 
> See ya later all, off for some sea running:cloud9:
> 
> Oooo, I NUV running in the sea air..something really invigorating about it. Hope you enjoyed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Twas fab and the sun was shining all the time and the tide coming in:thumbup: And then I came home and ate Thai green curry made by my dad:munch: NOM NOM!!Click to expand...

Ahhh it's so lovely getting spoiled when you come home eh? Soak up every lovely second of it :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh kit- that's rotten! Perhaps your DH can make excuses for you? :hugs:

I am horrible about keeping presents a secret... Ahhh! This is truly going to test my will power.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> My visitors aren't arriving till 10pm tonight :wacko: How will I stay awake? As you know Molly...that's Kit's Percy time, not a time to start entertaining :shrug:
> 
> That's outrageous ! Nothing gets between me
> And my new lover !!!Click to expand...

:haha: Hey Crunch :hi:

How are the nightime manoeuvres with your new bed friend going? Are you hopelessly in love yet :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here Kit, this will help keep you awake:haha: Pics of Holly on the beach:happydance: My dad came down to keep us company, we were the only people on the cold grey beach, but we had great fun, Holly wanted to bury poor Piggy and Monkey though:cry:
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 2









026.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 3









028.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 3









029.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









035.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

Looks like some good sandy fun!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Crunch:hi:


----------



## kit_cat

Aww thanks B - lovely pics and it doesn't look like the chill spoiled your day at all. I love that determined look Holly gets when she's on a mission :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> My visitors aren't arriving till 10pm tonight :wacko: How will I stay awake? As you know Molly...that's Kit's Percy time, not a time to start entertaining :shrug:
> 
> That's outrageous ! Nothing gets between me
> And my new lover !!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hey Crunch :hi:
> 
> How are the nightime manoeuvres with your new bed friend going? Are you hopelessly in love yet :cloud9:Click to expand...

We had a little wrestle last night but I think I had a lot on mind ....
Sigh.... Doctors called yesterday and they said I have an underactive thyroid and will need Meds ! So after stupidly going onto google and spending the evening in tears I called up today to discuss it ! 

They told me I am so borderline that if I was not preggo they wouldnt even medicate - so feel so relived !!! Must not go onto google !!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

B- lovely pics! And I'm glad you had a good run with curry at the end. :thumbup: 

Hi Crunchie! :wave:


----------



## Crunchie

Munkie !!! Wonderful pics .... Minimonkey is so gorgeous


----------



## HollyMonkey

AND....on the way home I popped into a charity shop and found a coat for LO, didn't find one yesterday:happydance: Pink, £1.99:thumbup: Aged 1.5-2yrs so a tad big but nevermind- keeps the wind off and it will last her and it's 'as new' despite being 2nd hand:thumbup: Took a pic for you...

Also got a red and cream shirt, originally H&M, for moi:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4









043.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> B- lovely pics! And I'm glad you had a good run with curry at the end. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Crunchie! :wave:

Hey sweetie pie xxx lovely to see u :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> My visitors aren't arriving till 10pm tonight :wacko: How will I stay awake? As you know Molly...that's Kit's Percy time, not a time to start entertaining :shrug:
> 
> That's outrageous ! Nothing gets between me
> And my new lover !!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hey Crunch :hi:
> 
> How are the nightime manoeuvres with your new bed friend going? Are you hopelessly in love yet :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> We had a little wrestle last night but I think I had a lot on mind ....
> Sigh.... Doctors called yesterday and they said I have an underactive thyroid and will need Meds ! So after stupidly going onto google and spending the evening in tears I called up today to discuss it !
> 
> They told me I am so borderline that if I was not preggo they wouldnt even medicate - so feel so relived !!! Must not go onto google !!!!!Click to expand...

Oh poor you...not nice news at all but yes, you're right, keep clear of the demon google. You'll always end up reading a horror story :nope:

Has this only become apparent because you're pregnant or would it have come to light anyway?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> My visitors aren't arriving till 10pm tonight :wacko: How will I stay awake? As you know Molly...that's Kit's Percy time, not a time to start entertaining :shrug:
> 
> That's outrageous ! Nothing gets between me
> And my new lover !!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hey Crunch :hi:
> 
> How are the nightime manoeuvres with your new bed friend going? Are you hopelessly in love yet :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> We had a little wrestle last night but I think I had a lot on mind ....
> Sigh.... Doctors called yesterday and they said I have an underactive thyroid and will need Meds ! So after stupidly going onto google and spending the evening in tears I called up today to discuss it !
> 
> They told me I am so borderline that if I was not preggo they wouldnt even medicate - so feel so relived !!! Must not go onto google !!!!!Click to expand...

I did that when my blood sugar was too high, went onto Google and cried all night. Then called the hospital the next morning to discuss it and have some tests:blush: Tears first, then Action. That's what I say:thumbup: You'll be fine Crunchiekins:hugs: I nearly called you Crunchiepants then but it kind of sounded gross?!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh crunch! I'm glad everything is all right but googling is not your friend m'love. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Kit- re: celibacy/dtd, it takes some maneuvering and lots of stop and go-ness as the pain is quite... Well, present. My hip popped out 3 times last night! Ouch! And I did go to sleep last night quite sore. (Tmi??) Today the pain/soreness/discomfort is fairly high so I've been working on pressies and such. The pressure is typical of me though... I am just impatient to finish and send it off so that I can "see" the reactions. :haha: I do so nuv you all :hugs:

I nuv you all too, I can't wait to rush home from my day's activities and 'see' you all:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks munkie, poor dh was trying to wrestle the laptop off me through the tears.... But I think once you get that bit out the way you can face things head on !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Eww crunchiepants. :sick:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Oh crunch! I'm glad everything is all right but googling is not your friend m'love. :hugs:

Tis the devil ! I have learnt my lession


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4abiHdQpc&feature=related
> i literally cry at this i dont know why i cry but it just gets me lol

OMG laughter is so contagious!!!!! That's so funny:rofl: 

Holly laughs like that when I throw socks and baby clothes in the air and they land on her :shrug: Might try the ripping envelope:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Eww crunchiepants. :sick:

Could be worse...crispypants :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Eww crunchiepants. :sick:

Could be crustypants !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Thanks munkie, poor dh was trying to wrestle the laptop off me through the tears.... But I think once you get that bit out the way you can face things head on !!!

Ha ha, DH's Unite I see!! Mine would do the same:haha: I agree, better than having a breakdown at the doctor's when they announce the facts:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes, Crustypants is really not the most endearing of affectionate names:nope:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks munkie, poor dh was trying to wrestle the laptop off me through the tears.... But I think once you get that bit out the way you can face things head on !!!
> 
> Ha ha, DH's Unite I see!! Mine would do the same:haha: I agree, better than having a breakdown at the doctor's when they announce the facts:shrug:Click to expand...

I really was thinking about you last night, I think you said they told
You mini monkey was small at your scan.... Searching the internet for answers !!! Glad to know I am normal xxx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes, Crustypants is really not the most endearing of affectionate names:nope:

I dated a boy called crusty once !!! Blluuurrggghhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Eww crunchiepants. :sick:
> 
> Could be worse...crispypants :shrug:Click to expand...

Crustypants is worse mind you. Crispypants is nonetheless probably something I could eat if feeling very hungry:munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey April ! Are u watching Geordie shore ??? X


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Eww crunchiepants. :sick:
> 
> Could be worse...crispypants :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Crustypants is worse mind you. Crispypants is nonetheless probably something I could eat if feeling very hungry:munch:Click to expand...

Surely 'twould depend on the substance of encrispening??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks munkie, poor dh was trying to wrestle the laptop off me through the tears.... But I think once you get that bit out the way you can face things head on !!!
> 
> Ha ha, DH's Unite I see!! Mine would do the same:haha: I agree, better than having a breakdown at the doctor's when they announce the facts:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I really was thinking about you last night, I think you said they told
> You mini monkey was small at your scan.... Searching the internet for answers !!! Glad to know I am normal xxxClick to expand...

Exactly! I was up all hours Googling- my scans were fine then at the 32 week one they said she had small femurs, and I spent HOURS reading Downs Syndrome stuff and driving myself mad:wacko: All my bloods and NT were really low risk, but Google drove me mad. And then of course I phoned the hospital and DH and I saw a specialist and all for him to reassure us that with excellent blood and NT results a short femur was nothing to worry about, just an ickle baby:hugs: We felt a bit:dohh: and :blush: but at least I was reassured for the last few weeks of pregnancy. And as the motto goes, Tears first, then Action:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!


----------



## mummyApril

Crispypants I think would be pants fresh out of a drier? Crustypants ewwww


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!

I was like - OMG


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> I was like - OMGClick to expand...

Hey girls don't forget I can watch English Telly for a couple of weeks, tell me what I should watch and when?:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

You should never google! Always tells you you're dying from a cold, although I never listen and end up spending hours on google for diagnosis! Hope you're ok crunchie x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> I was like - OMGClick to expand...
> 
> Hey girls don't forget I can watch English Telly for a couple of weeks, tell me what I should watch and when?:flower:Click to expand...

Do you have sky where you are? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Crispypants I think would be pants fresh out of a drier? Crustypants ewwww

Well since you're suffering from OCD (Obsessive Cleaning Disorder) at the moment that doesn't surprise me:haha: Magnolia/vanilla scented Crispypants:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> I was like - OMGClick to expand...

what like this OMG? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Eww crunchiepants. :sick:
> 
> Could be worse...crispypants :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Crustypants is worse mind you. Crispypants is nonetheless probably something I could eat if feeling very hungry:munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Surely 'twould depend on the substance of encrispening??Click to expand...

'Twould indeed. I'm quite into my fish here at the moment, in cockle and prawn land by the sea, so I think some kind of fishy encrispment:thumbup:

Fishy crispypants sound a bit dodgy though too:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crispypants I think would be pants fresh out of a drier? Crustypants ewwww
> 
> Well since you're suffering from OCD (Obsessive Cleaning Disorder) at the moment that doesn't surprise me:haha: Magnolia/vanilla scented Crispypants:cloud9:Click to expand...

i wonder if there is a way? lol! my OH came back today walked upstairs to use the bathroom and came down and said 'you've gone mad, theres magnolia and vanilla smellies everywhere!' haha then he noticed my sense and spray which he keeps setting off! haha x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Eww crunchiepants. :sick:
> 
> Could be worse...crispypants :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Crustypants is worse mind you. Crispypants is nonetheless probably something I could eat if feeling very hungry:munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Surely 'twould depend on the substance of encrispening??Click to expand...
> 
> 'Twould indeed. I'm quite into my fish here at the moment, in cockle and prawn land by the sea, so I think some kind of fishy encrispment:thumbup:
> 
> Fishy crispypants sound a bit dodgy though too:shrug:Click to expand...

:sick:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> I was like - OMGClick to expand...
> 
> what like this OMG? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4Click to expand...

My face is still like that now !!!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> I was like - OMGClick to expand...
> 
> what like this OMG? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4Click to expand...
> 
> My face is still like that now !!!Click to expand...

haha i know, as soon as OH walked in i was like you HAVE to see this!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> I was like - OMGClick to expand...
> 
> Hey girls don't forget I can watch English Telly for a couple of weeks, tell me what I should watch and when?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have sky where you are? XClick to expand...

Yes, a grey and cloudy one:rofl:

Don't know, I'll go and ask my mum and dad...I sound like I'm about 8yrs old there:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

No Sky:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crispypants I think would be pants fresh out of a drier? Crustypants ewwww
> 
> Well since you're suffering from OCD (Obsessive Cleaning Disorder) at the moment that doesn't surprise me:haha: Magnolia/vanilla scented Crispypants:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> i wonder if there is a way? lol! my OH came back today walked upstairs to use the bathroom and came down and said 'you've gone mad, theres magnolia and vanilla smellies everywhere!' haha then he noticed my sense and spray which he keeps setting off! haha xClick to expand...

It's funny though because I had a vanilla scented thing going on when I was pregnant with LO, and got one of those sense and sprays.:haha: And vanilla candles:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie yes I watched it, but sat mainly with my mouth open in shock! I thought Essex girls had a name but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> I was like - OMGClick to expand...
> 
> Hey girls don't forget I can watch English Telly for a couple of weeks, tell me what I should watch and when?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have sky where you are? XClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, a grey and cloudy one:rofl:
> 
> Don't know, I'll go and ask my mum and dad...I sound like I'm about 8yrs old there:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: walked into that one didnt i! :dohh: lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> imsofuckingbored

:awww:

Why don't you send me pics of Hollinka's shoes to get me salivating?:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

ahhh erm not really a lot to watch with only 5 channels apart from eastenders lol! and i had this vanilla and magnolia smell crave with all of my pregnancies! except with Faye i had bleach smell too! least i cant get fat this way haha x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Eww crunchiepants. :sick:
> 
> Could be worse...crispypants :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Crustypants is worse mind you. Crispypants is nonetheless probably something I could eat if feeling very hungry:munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Surely 'twould depend on the substance of encrispening??Click to expand...
> 
> 'Twould indeed. I'm quite into my fish here at the moment, in cockle and prawn land by the sea, so I think some kind of fishy encrispment:thumbup:
> 
> Fishy crispypants sound a bit dodgy though too:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...

:sick: :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

this is my favourite at the moment! (iv probably posted it already lol)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## mummyApril

and this one! hahaha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sekLEG8xsOs


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

LOVED that April :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

lol i just love his expressions and the way his ears go back when they say steak hahaha my girls make me play it all the time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's a story from my day, I popped into a chemist to buy some tampons on the way to the beach and bumped into a vague school aquaintance I last saw 20yrs ago and who I wouldn't have remembered at all but she said "Bethany! Hellloooo!!" and I had to delve several light years into my memory to remember who she was:dohh: A friend from senior school, not my class but my year- she had a gorgeous 8 month old little girl in a pushchair with her:hugs: She filled me in on who's doing what, and it seems we've all had this kind of parallel breeding life, everyone seems to have one little girl. All later rather than earlier and all girls.:shrug: There's a bit of a reunion on Monday so I've got her number and hope to meet with some blasts from the past!! Should be a laugh!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Here's a story from my day, I popped into a chemist to buy some tampons on the way to the beach and bumped into a vague school aquaintance I last saw 20yrs ago and who I wouldn't have remembered at all but she said "Bethany! Hellloooo!!" and I had to delve several light years into my memory to remember who she was:dohh: A friend from senior school, not my class but my year- she had a gorgeous 8 month old little girl in a pushchair with her:hugs: She filled me in on who's doing what, and it seems we've all had this kind of parallel breeding life, everyone seems to have one little girl. All later rather than earlier and all girls.:shrug: There's a bit of a reunion on Monday so I've got her number and hope to meet with some blasts from the past!! Should be a laugh!

there must of been something in the school canteen food! hhaha
thats so cool though :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love the dog one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I felt a bit nervous for the beaver!


----------



## mummyApril

the beaver was fine :) but i know what you mean i was like that the first time i watched it! after watching it 100 more times its fine haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, I have a trampolining baby waking me very early:haha: My mum said I could sleep in a different room, she'd make a bed up, but it's kind of fun having LO wake me:shrug: Although LO won't remember in her head she'll remember in her soul, those happy mornings on holiday when she woke up early and went in the bed with mummy for cuddles. I would gladly sacrifice a little sleep for extra snuggles with my snugglemonkey:hugs: 

So nighty night all, sleep tight, sweet dreams:kiss::kiss::kiss:XXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed, I have a trampolining baby waking me very early:haha: My mum said I could sleep in a different room, she'd make a bed up, but it's kind of fun having LO wake me:shrug: Although LO won't remember in her head she'll remember in her soul, those happy mornings on holiday when she woke up early and went in the bed with mummy for cuddles. I would gladly sacrifice a little sleep for extra snuggles with my snugglemonkey:hugs:
> 
> So nighty night all, sleep tight, sweet dreams:kiss::kiss::kiss:XXXXXXXX

ohh bless you, sleep well Bethany xx


----------



## mummyApril

im thinking of hittin the sac soon, not just yet but soon, i have a very sore left boob just thought you should know lol


----------



## LunaLady

Hehe, funny videos you guys posted! I've seen that dog one, but it cracks me up every time. I hadn't seen the beaver one, that's really cute!

And the OMG cat had me laughing out loud! Hehe! I want to know what he was looking at! :haha:

Sounds like most of you are off to bed so I'll bid my farewell and good night and sleep tight! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

I am now snuggled in bed :) good night all have a good day/rest of evening xx


----------



## LunaLady

Baby is doing cartwheels in my tum! :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Morning everyone. Hope you all slept well :flower: It's a very grey and miserable morning here in Norfolk. But it certainly hasn't put off any of the holidaymakers on their way to the beach!

HM - Love the pics of Holly on the beach, sounds like you had fun despite the miserable weather :)

Crunchie - my thyroid levels have been borderline for about the last 6 years. Nothing to worry about, it just tends to make me a bit tired sometimes. Google is not your friend! But I'm sure we all would've done the same. 

April/Crunchie - Geordie Shore :shock: I pretty much looked like this the whole way though. I made my OH watch a bit of it just to see how bad it was. Especially the girl at the beginning "I'm 21, this is my year, I'm going to be a massive slut."

Edit: Finally I'm a honeydew after weeks of being a squash! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning All,
Grey skies here boo hoo but we'll do as the Norfolk holiday makers and hit the beach with tea and blankets :happydance:I was indeedy woken up by bouncing baby but she was quite quiet in the bed with me so I half snoozled! 

Have a lovely day allxxx
:kiss:


----------



## Essie

B - snuggles with Holly sounds a lovely way to start your Saturday. Enjoy your tea and blankets at the beach. Hope a little sunshine sneaks through for you.


----------



## new mummy2010

hi how are you all? sorry i have been absent what have i missed ?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newmummy I've missed you :hugs: you haven't missed any new pregnancies. Maybe miss zoie is but we aren't 100% yet! Hope you and Nate are doing ok! 

:hi: everyone else. B your jollydays sound great! It's grey here too, a bit of sunshine snook through last night but it was only brief! 

How are you all? Great vids last night, I've seen the dog one too! Was scaredfor beaver but relieved when video went off and beaver was ok! I don't YouTube as much as I should when I am bored! :rofl: Russell Howard uses that cat on his news show.


----------



## mummyApril

i love those talking animal videos! x


----------



## mummyApril

Its too quiet again! Hope everyone is ok! X


----------



## addie25

I am so excited my brother-in-law is on his way to pick me up n we r headed down to the beach house. Hubby is coming down later bc he has to work . This is just the relaxing weekend I needed.


----------



## addie25

I am so excited my brother-in-law is on his way to pick me up n we r headed down to the beach house. Hubby is coming down later bc he has to work . This is just the relaxing weekend I needed.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm here and god am I bored! Boys are playing call of duty. Going to have to get my knitting out :-k 

Addie that sounds fun? Whee is the beach house? Is it warm?! I wish it were warm here!


----------



## addie25

Hey yea it's hot out! Going to get in that pool when we get there and then at night in the hot tub. Hopefully I won't b able to go in the hot tub after this trip bc hopefully I'll be preggers!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Ivf doctor told me to take a pregnancy test be4 we start next week so I just did and I swear I was like a teenager begging god for a negative result. as the like came up I swear I thought i saw 2 but it's one . Thank god for negative test. after all this nonsense I would have freaked out I I got Pregnant by mistake naturally a week be4 ivf. Never agin will I get pregnant naturally!! Ivf only!!


----------



## addie25

I just put a flashlight on top of test to make sure it was negative and no hidden line lol:haha: ok all is pannin out now just have to wait a week to start yay. I see they r going to "practice" removing eggs meaning putting the instrument In me. I'm nervous bc they knock u out when they really do that so hopefully is a little test n nothing painful I've had more than enough pain in that area to last me 10 lifetimes!


----------



## Mollykins

My word... It is quiet here. :-$ 

Addie- enjoy the beach house lovey, glad your hpt came back :bfn:

Jaynie- sorry about boys and their video games. :hugs:

B- have a great day with tea and blankets. :flower:

Essie- Yay for honeydew!! :happydance:

Kit- I hope you are not too tired after spending time away from Percy last night for your visitors. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie-glad for the BFN your next test will be a nice pink IVF 2 liner!!

oh and i wish the weather was as nice as where you are and we could swim and hot tub it up **DROOOLLL**

Jaynie- are you ready for the meet up is it tomorrow? how are you and Ad's? what happened with your house chicka??

hellooooo luna,Molls **waves at screen**

my littlle nate has been awake and active since thursday morning when will he sleep????

we are off to cinema tonight hangover 2 here we come !!!


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, Turts :D

I hope you all are enjoying your Saturday! I wish I was camping, but looking at the weather for the pass... thundershowers and SNOW! No thanks :haha:

It's nice and bright and sunny today!

DH and I are going to go and hopefully trade in our Prius for an SUV today. Sounds funny, eh? I want a car to toss the kid(s), dogs and camping crap in and go. Can't do that with the Prius! And, we want to get a tent trailer next year for camping, and the Prius surely won't pull that. The Prius' are worth a lot right now trade in value, so we're optimistic! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i woke up this morning and my bellys popped out :argh:


----------



## mummyApril

Hey Hayley howve you been?
Luna you have an onion!!!!
Addie so glad test came back neg! Enjoy your time at the beach house.
Heyo Molly it is quiet isn't it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Addie-glad for the BFN your next test will be a nice pink IVF 2 liner!!
> 
> oh and i wish the weather was as nice as where you are and we could swim and hot tub it up **DROOOLLL**
> 
> Jaynie- are you ready for the meet up is it tomorrow? how are you and Ad's? what happened with your house chicka??
> 
> hellooooo luna,Molls **waves at screen**
> 
> my littlle nate has been awake and active since thursday morning when will he sleep????
> 
> we are off to cinema tonight hangover 2 here we come !!!

Hi newmummy, you've panicked me, the meet up's next Sunday no? Pleeeease reassure me Sarachka, jaynie, Kit.... I could come tomorrow but I'd noted the 5th:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie enjoy hot tub an pool fun! I'm wel jel especially as I am watching the football tonight :cry: I was promised a day out tomorrow but it's looking doubtful. I'm just reading the paper so I have something to revert to. Did a bit of knitting this morning.

Newmummy. I dunno if you seen but it would cost £70 there and back dunno if you could get a late deal? It's next week. I am excited and all sorted for the journey, not booked a ticket yet because even though my dad is paying, he will give me the cash when I get there! 

Luna good lick with you trade in! Sounds fun, we need a new car soon ish. Although it's not a priority because we have an estate that's 9 years old! So fairly new. 

April glad your little fella is back on the move :thumbup: what you doing tonight? 

B you should, watch either the champs league final as it should be good. Britain's got talent is also on... :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Home from the most freezing day on the beach, and the airshow, which was more of a noise show since there was so much cloud we couldn't see alot:plane:
And DH called to tell me how warm and sunny it is back home:tease:

BUT I had a lovely afternoon, and when the beach got too cold I went into town with my 2 nieces (7yrs and 19yrs old) and we had coffee and cookies in an organic coffee house and I thought of Trin:hugs: 'Twas lovely to be with my nieces and Holly:cloud9:

Just cooking nom nom for LO, though she's eaten 2 bananas this afternoon, bananamunchingmonkeymonster:munch:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie enjoy hot tub an pool fun! I'm wel jel especially as I am watching the football tonight :cry: I was promised a day out tomorrow but it's looking doubtful. I'm just reading the paper so I have something to revert to. Did a bit of knitting this morning.
> 
> Newmummy. I dunno if you seen but it would cost £70 there and back dunno if you could get a late deal? It's next week. I am excited and all sorted for the journey, not booked a ticket yet because even though my dad is paying, he will give me the cash when I get there!
> 
> Luna good lick with you trade in! Sounds fun, we need a new car soon ish. Although it's not a priority because we have an estate that's 9 years old! So fairly new.
> 
> April glad your little fella is back on the move :thumbup: what you doing tonight?
> 
> B you should, watch either the champs league final as it should be good. Britain's got talent is also on... :-k

doing nowt tonight OH is on xbox and having beers so il have to see whats on tv boringgggg, what about you? xx


----------



## mummyApril

glad you had a good day Holly, was it busy up Southend today? i normally go to the air show but no kiddies so no point lol x


----------



## Essie

I'm sitting watching dh playing a driving game on playstation. His friend is doing a 24 hour race so dh is doing a few laps. I think I might get him to treat me to fish and chips for tea as a naughty treat. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday :flower:


----------



## addie25

Someone tell me if I am wrong or if dh is wrong ! 

Let's go back 8 years when his friend Brian hated me bc I was taking away his best friend in his eyes bc dh n I started dating. He was openly mean to me made it clear be wanted us to break up and even held a meeting to tell my dh to leave me. ok fast forward a couple years. I told Brian to get in line bc I was eventually going to marry dh N don't want him loosing a friend bc he wud pick me over his friend if he wasn't kind to me.

We eventually started getting along but in the back of my mind I can't forget the past. Now our first weekend to the beach house dh invites Brian and does t tell me he did so. If he did I would have said tell him to come sunday so we have a day together. Dh said ok n never told Brian to come tomorrow so now he's coming today leaving no time for he n I even tho he says we an still go off n do our own thing I know that won't happen. In my head he's putting his friend be4 me n I'm upset. M I being stupid?

Turns out brians leaving sundY now but dh didnt know that originally so we will have Monday together alone but again dh didn't know that.


----------



## addie25

Dh says I'm being stupid and he didn't put his friend first . I think he did and he knows I do not enjoy spending time with Brian bc of our past and bc it seems to me that Brian tries to make me feel like the 3 rd wheel n dh doesn't want to fight wth Brian so unless he cursed at me or something dh just tries to keep peace wth all of us.


----------



## Essie

I'd be upset about it too. When dh was going to ask me to marry him his friend told him not to because we were too young and "it would ruin his life". I asked dh to tell his friend to give us some space and not contact him for a few days, which dh did. But his friend ignored it and kept texting etc. That really upset me but dh didn't understand why.

I think men see their friends differently than we do, and it can cause them to act thoughtlessly sometimes. I'm sorry your oh is being annoying over this. Hopefully you will find some time to spend together.


----------



## Sarachka

*Alright bitches?!* :hugs:

Boring Saturday for me. OH and I had lovely snugly chats in bed this morning about our future family and kids. He thinks we'll manage to knock me up this time. He's said that the other 8 cycles too ...

I really need to tidy up the house a bit but God, I can't be bothered and does it really matter that much?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie enjoy hot tub an pool fun! I'm wel jel especially as I am watching the football tonight :cry: I was promised a day out tomorrow but it's looking doubtful. I'm just reading the paper so I have something to revert to. Did a bit of knitting this morning.
> 
> Newmummy. I dunno if you seen but it would cost £70 there and back dunno if you could get a late deal? It's next week. I am excited and all sorted for the journey, not booked a ticket yet because even though my dad is paying, he will give me the cash when I get there!
> 
> Luna good lick with you trade in! Sounds fun, we need a new car soon ish. Although it's not a priority because we have an estate that's 9 years old! So fairly new.
> 
> April glad your little fella is back on the move :thumbup: what you doing tonight?
> 
> B you should, watch either the champs league final as it should be good. Britain's got talent is also on... :-k

Thanks, I don't know what the Champs league is but Britain's got talent is fun:happydance: My mum's working tonight at the theatre so my dad and I have planned to cook and drink wine together but we might get some TV in:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Alright bitches?!* :hugs:
> 
> Boring Saturday for me. OH and I had lovely snugly chats in bed this morning about our future family and kids. He thinks we'll manage to knock me up this time. He's said that the other 8 cycles too ...
> 
> I really need to tidy up the house a bit but God, I can't be bothered and does it really matter that much?!

Aw'right sarachkabitch! Nah tidying's not important. I'm leaving a trail of destruction, well Holly is, at my parent's but they've told me not to worry about it, coooooool!

OF COURSE you're getting sperminated this month :spermy: No doubt about it :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I'm sitting watching dh playing a driving game on playstation. His friend is doing a 24 hour race so dh is doing a few laps. I think I might get him to treat me to fish and chips for tea as a naughty treat.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday :flower:

Oooo I must remember to eat fish n chips while I'm over! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> I'd be upset about it too. When dh was going to ask me to marry him his friend told him not to because we were too young and "it would ruin his life". I asked dh to tell his friend to give us some space and not contact him for a few days, which dh did. But his friend ignored it and kept texting etc. That really upset me but dh didn't understand why.
> 
> I think men see their friends differently than we do, and it can cause them to act thoughtlessly sometimes. I'm sorry your oh is being annoying over this. Hopefully you will find some time to spend together.

If Brian told Dh not to marry me I wus have told dh to cut him loose what a jerk!! 

Dh still doesn't get it. He sent a text n goes one things for sure I won't bring my guitars. This means he doesn't get it bc I don't care if he and Brian play music I don't care If he enjoys time with his friend . I care that he consults me n asks me be4 he invites them asks whAt I want to do be4 he makes plans for us u know. I just tried explaining that but I think his stupid guy brain is on overload and he thinks I want him by my side 24/7 and that's just stupid!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> glad you had a good day Holly, was it busy up Southend today? i normally go to the air show but no kiddies so no point lol x

We only went as far as Leigh since that's where my folks live, and it was pretty deserted for an airshow weekend:nope: We were still the only ones on the beach:haha: The pub's were quite full inside though, understandably since the wind was biting outside! :cold: I guess Southend was a bit busier, but most people go down on the Sunday for the airshow I think


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls

How is everyone?

Still No AF here


----------



## HollyMonkey

....his mum is "barfing in the sink"

Poor Trin is a sick Trin- she says she'll pop in when she can:sick:

GET WELL SOON TRIN! Hope it's coz you're pregnant:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Love your husband, love his friends:flower: Even if they're dickheads:hugs: My DH has to suffer you lot ON A DAILY BASIS:haha:

Sorry Addie, only teasing, :tease: I think the sea air has gone to my head:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Dh says I'm being stupid and he didn't put his friend first . I think he did and he knows I do not enjoy spending time with Brian bc of our past and bc it seems to me that Brian tries to make me feel like the 3 rd wheel n dh doesn't want to fight wth Brian so unless he cursed at me or something dh just tries to keep peace wth all of us.

Bet Brian was just in love with you and thus jealous of your DH, and probably still is an ickle bit:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Like ur theory on Brian but I think it's reversed I think he's gay and in love with dh!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Like ur theory on Brian but I think it's reversed I think he's gay and in love with dh!!!!

:haha: In that case you just have to feel sorry for the guy:shrug:
By the way I'm glad you got the :bfn: you were hoping for! Here comes Addie's turtlebabe:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Lol yes here comes healthy turtlebabies!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays test for you ladies

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5768985104_5a72589bc3.jpg

xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Still No AF here

I'm good thanks:thumbup:

And your wee sticks? You don't get away that easily[-X

EDIT: Oops hadn't seen the last post:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Todays test for you ladies
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5768985104_5a72589bc3.jpg
> 
> xxxx

I can't see a line:cry: And we're now 48 hrs on so it should be 48 hrs darker:nope:

Hope I'm HollymonkeyWrongpants and you can see something I can't :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just seen under your avatar that you're heartbroken Miss Zoie, big big :hug: my love:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *Alright bitches?!* :hugs:
> 
> Boring Saturday for me. OH and I had lovely snugly chats in bed this morning about our future family and kids. He thinks we'll manage to knock me up this time. He's said that the other 8 cycles too ...
> 
> I really need to tidy up the house a bit but God, I can't be bothered and does it really matter that much?!

yeah but you have had your baby home all fixed, so you will probably fall pregnant this cycle with triplets! 

dont go doing housework if its not needed! its Saturday, i havent done any at all today! iv slept most of the day lol bad i know!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Addie enjoy hot tub an pool fun! I'm wel jel especially as I am watching the football tonight :cry: I was promised a day out tomorrow but it's looking doubtful. I'm just reading the paper so I have something to revert to. Did a bit of knitting this morning.
> 
> Newmummy. I dunno if you seen but it would cost £70 there and back dunno if you could get a late deal? It's next week. I am excited and all sorted for the journey, not booked a ticket yet because even though my dad is paying, he will give me the cash when I get there!
> 
> Luna good lick with you trade in! Sounds fun, we need a new car soon ish. Although it's not a priority because we have an estate that's 9 years old! So fairly new.
> 
> April glad your little fella is back on the move :thumbup: what you doing tonight?
> 
> B you should, watch either the champs league final as it should be good. Britain's got talent is also on... :-k
> 
> Thanks, I don't know what the Champs league is but Britain's got talent is fun:happydance: My mum's working tonight at the theatre so my dad and I have planned to cook and drink wine together but we might get some TV in:thumbup:Click to expand...

i bet youre cooking something scrummy as usual! i must get some recipes off of you one day! 
i love BGT its on tomorrow night though as footballs on tonight bah!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> glad you had a good day Holly, was it busy up Southend today? i normally go to the air show but no kiddies so no point lol x
> 
> We only went as far as Leigh since that's where my folks live, and it was pretty deserted for an airshow weekend:nope: We were still the only ones on the beach:haha: The pub's were quite full inside though, understandably since the wind was biting outside! :cold: I guess Southend was a bit busier, but most people go down on the Sunday for the airshow I thinkClick to expand...

my OH worked in Southend today and he said it wasnt busy in the slightest! i reckon everyone will pile down tomorrow its not meant to rain tomorrow and is meant to be warmer!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> ....his mum is "barfing in the sink"
> 
> Poor Trin is a sick Trin- she says she'll pop in when she can:sick:
> 
> GET WELL SOON TRIN! Hope it's coz you're pregnant:hugs:

ah poor Trin i hope its morning sickness! lol but hope she gets better soon, i wondered why she was so quiet


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Love your husband, love his friends:flower: Even if they're dickheads:hugs: My DH has to suffer you lot ON A DAILY BASIS:haha:
> 
> Sorry Addie, only teasing, :tease: I think the sea air has gone to my head:fool:

some of my OH's friends are pooheads!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The Heartbroken thing has been under my Avatar for ages, Almost 3 and half years of TTC i dont know how much more i can take but AF still isnt here, im going to call the doctors office Tuesday to get some bloods done :/. I dont understand why im so late, ive never been late, EVER. Im not under stress, im not ill or anything like that.... Im going insane now lol


----------



## mummyApril

i dont see a line either miss zoie :/ go to the doctors! get some bloods done xx


----------



## mummyApril

Addie id be a bit upset maybe suggest to DH how he would feel if he had done it to you? hope it doesnt ruin your break x


----------



## mummyApril

Molly and Luna i see you! :hi:
youve both been very quiet i hope youre ok? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Addie enjoy hot tub an pool fun! I'm wel jel especially as I am watching the football tonight :cry: I was promised a day out tomorrow but it's looking doubtful. I'm just reading the paper so I have something to revert to. Did a bit of knitting this morning.
> 
> Newmummy. I dunno if you seen but it would cost £70 there and back dunno if you could get a late deal? It's next week. I am excited and all sorted for the journey, not booked a ticket yet because even though my dad is paying, he will give me the cash when I get there!
> 
> Luna good lick with you trade in! Sounds fun, we need a new car soon ish. Although it's not a priority because we have an estate that's 9 years old! So fairly new.
> 
> April glad your little fella is back on the move :thumbup: what you doing tonight?
> 
> B you should, watch either the champs league final as it should be good. Britain's got talent is also on... :-k
> 
> Thanks, I don't know what the Champs league is but Britain's got talent is fun:happydance: My mum's working tonight at the theatre so my dad and I have planned to cook and drink wine together but we might get some TV in:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i bet youre cooking something scrummy as usual! i must get some recipes off of you one day!
> i love BGT its on tomorrow night though as footballs on tonight bah!Click to expand...

Well pretty basic but should be scrummy anyway, my parents have a Waitrose at the top of their road and I got some breaded cod fillets, a bunch of fresh asparagus, spinach and some nice potatoes- simply boiled with a knob of butter and some salt and pepper.:thumbup:
Check your BBM:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Addie enjoy hot tub an pool fun! I'm wel jel especially as I am watching the football tonight :cry: I was promised a day out tomorrow but it's looking doubtful. I'm just reading the paper so I have something to revert to. Did a bit of knitting this morning.
> 
> Newmummy. I dunno if you seen but it would cost £70 there and back dunno if you could get a late deal? It's next week. I am excited and all sorted for the journey, not booked a ticket yet because even though my dad is paying, he will give me the cash when I get there!
> 
> Luna good lick with you trade in! Sounds fun, we need a new car soon ish. Although it's not a priority because we have an estate that's 9 years old! So fairly new.
> 
> April glad your little fella is back on the move :thumbup: what you doing tonight?
> 
> B you should, watch either the champs league final as it should be good. Britain's got talent is also on... :-k
> 
> Thanks, I don't know what the Champs league is but Britain's got talent is fun:happydance: My mum's working tonight at the theatre so my dad and I have planned to cook and drink wine together but we might get some TV in:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i bet youre cooking something scrummy as usual! i must get some recipes off of you one day!
> i love BGT its on tomorrow night though as footballs on tonight bah!Click to expand...
> 
> Well pretty basic but should be scrummy anyway, my parents have a Waitrose at the top of their road and I got some breaded cod fillets, a bunch of fresh asparagus, spinach and some nice potatoes- simply boiled with a knob of butter and some salt and pepper.:thumbup:
> Check your BBM:happydance:Click to expand...

oh that sounds sooo good! i just checked bbm n nothing there :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I just sent it back to my mum:dohh: One mo.....


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April I just sent it back to my mum:dohh: One mo.....

haha i spent all night txting my mum last night thinking it was Fayes dad! this morning she sent me a text saying 'April its your mother silly' haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April I just sent it back to my mum:dohh: One mo.....
> 
> haha i spent all night txting my mum last night thinking it was Fayes dad! this morning she sent me a text saying 'April its your mother silly' haha xClick to expand...

OMG that is potentially really embarrasing!!! Have a nice bath:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There are alot of silent lurkers tonight:haha: Anyone know how long asparagus takes to cook?
My dad's playing the flute at the mo, he makes his own flutes, have I ever told you that? :smug:

Clever daddy:awww:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Addie id be a bit upset maybe suggest to DH how he would feel if he had done it to you? hope it doesnt ruin your break x

We r ok now but will have to wait and see how I goes when his friend gets here.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dad wants to show you some of his flutes that he's made :awww:
 



Attached Files:







Some of Rod's flutes.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April I just sent it back to my mum:dohh: One mo.....
> 
> haha i spent all night txting my mum last night thinking it was Fayes dad! this morning she sent me a text saying 'April its your mother silly' haha xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG that is potentially really embarrasing!!! Have a nice bath:haha:Click to expand...

it was fine it was about a birthday party lol! bath was loverlyyy :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> My dad wants to show you some of his flutes that he's made :awww:

oh wow! they are beauts! as a flute player myself i am really jel! does he play alsorts of flutes? i want to invest in a piccolo


----------



## mummyApril

oh dam it i stole the post i dont think iv ever done that before who wants it take it off of me?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Flutes! 

From HollyMonkey's Dad XXXXX
 



Attached Files:







boxwood flute.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1434.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2









14a.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 2









tulipwood.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1









workshop.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My dad wants to show you some of his flutes that he's made :awww:
> 
> oh wow! they are beauts! as a flute player myself i am really jel! does he play alsorts of flutes? i want to invest in a piccoloClick to expand...

Ok I've just asked him a hundred questions....

At the moment my dad plays a Miyazawa silver flute, with his own wooden heads. He doesn't have any experience of playing a piccolo:shrug: He played Baroque flute in the past but has now gone back to the modern flute


----------



## mummyApril

they are so nicely made! well done Bethany's dad :)


----------



## mummyApril

wow iv never even heard of those im going to google! i just play the plain ol normal flute lol x


----------



## mummyApril

my laptop is being poo again battery keeps turning off :(


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry for being so lurky ladies. I am keeping up but I'm out and about today. Currently sitting and waiting for OH's haircut experience to be over. Working on pressies in the waiting room. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

glad all is ok Molly :)


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :wave:

:shhh: I'm sneaking on to say hi while noone's watching :shhh:

Hope all is well with y'all, and I'll try to catch up with everyone properly soon.

Lots of love to everyone, miss you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I just did another test

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5023/5769422524_613d72e9e2.jpg

:shrug:


----------



## poas

Evening ladies, looks like another bfp to be added soon :) 
How is everyone? All good I hope, Kit, I saw your post about the erm, decreased nocturnal activity................we have done the deed just once since I fell pregnant, and in all honesty-I don't plan on that changing! LOL, does this make me a complete prude? I just feel very uncomfortable anyway with the spd, but even without that, I just don't think I could now, not whilst I can feel her move so much, it freaks me out a bit?!
Anyway, now I have confessed, I am off to bed and shall return in the morning to see if anyone has any opinions on this :) x


----------



## addie25

Now I know I'm a bit drunk but I was looking at the island in the kitchen be4 and part of the marble looks like an angry duck. I didn't bring my computer so I can't download the pic to put on here but I will when get home so u can tell me if I'm correct my family is laughing at me lol but I swear it looks like an angry duck!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night allXXx
I can't see a line Zoie but I'm on my phone so might be that. Blood test Tuesday?xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going to ring the doctors office tuesday see if i can get in. i need to know lol


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Just a quick note to share with you some good news! We got a new car today! :dance: I'll take some pictures tomorrow. I forgot I took a cute picture for you all last weekend when I was Oregon, so I'll upload that one, too.

Night night!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy French Mother's Day to me!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I got the sweetest text message from Holly today, she left it on daddy's mobile especially to be sent to me today


----------



## Essie

Good morning everyone. Hope you're all well, what are everyones plans for Sunday? We're going to my parents for a BBQ. They may well end up cooking under an umbrella but it won't be the first time.

I'm hoping tomorrow dh might get the first coat of paint done in the nursery. And cut the grass. But first we have our relaxing Sunday together :)


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I got the sweetest text message from Holly today, she left it on daddy's mobile especially to be sent to me today

Aww, Happy mothers day B :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hate cars but yay for car Luna!:yay: Smileys won't attach on my phone today:nope: :shrug:
I love playing wordmole, played it in Italian and got about 3 points which was crap! Am in bed with snugglemonkey:cloudnine:
XxxX Have nice Sundays all XxxxX


----------



## new mummy2010

I can't see a line either zoie but I'm also on my phone get the doc's tuesday sharpish!!

Bethany + april I have a blackberry give me your pins pretty plz 

Addie my OH is like that but worse I still feel after 7 yrs its me v's his mates really f***'s me off sometimes they are so childish at times actually all the time but if I acted like them or him I would be in the wrong big time ,hope it does'nt ruin your weekend too much I would just tell bri to f off myself 

Lissy we have'nt stopped dtd at all just more me on top as its comfier !!!

Hangover 2 was ace laugh a min highly recommend ladies

Trin sad to see your sicky again hope its cos your preggo like B said


----------



## new mummy2010

I can't see a line either zoie but I'm also on my phone get the doc's tuesday sharpish!!

Bethany + april I have a blackberry give me your pins pretty plz 

Addie my OH is like that but worse I still feel after 7 yrs its me v's his mates really f***'s me off sometimes they are so childish at times actually all the time but if I acted like them or him I would be in the wrong big time ,hope it does'nt ruin your weekend too much I would just tell bri to f off myself 

Lissy we have'nt stopped dtd at all just more me on top as its comfier !!!

Hangover 2 was ace laugh a min highly recommend ladies

Trin sad to see your sicky again hope its cos your preggo like B said


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy mothers day Bethany xx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Happy French Mother's Day to me!!!

Happy Mothers Day Bethany :D have a lovely day x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I hate cars but yay for car Luna!:yay: Smileys won't attach on my phone today:nope: :shrug:
> I love playing wordmole, played it in Italian and got about 3 points which was crap! Am in bed with snugglemonkey:cloudnine:
> XxxX Have nice Sundays all XxxxX

i didnt know you could play it in different language! il try that :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: I am very excited because I have just had my first live Turtle exchange!:wohoo: With April:telephone: and we are going out on Wednesday to a place near us:happydance: 

Today we're off to my mum's allotment to do gardening and hopefully to the beach so I can swim this afternoon, it's a bit warmer today:thumbup:

Newmummy here's my pin....2389D4F3


----------



## mummyApril

i just had my first turtle phone call from Bethany, OH was laughing at me because i sounded all excited :D lol!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hate cars but yay for car Luna!:yay: Smileys won't attach on my phone today:nope: :shrug:
> I love playing wordmole, played it in Italian and got about 3 points which was crap! Am in bed with snugglemonkey:cloudnine:
> XxxX Have nice Sundays all XxxxX
> 
> i didnt know you could play it in different language! il try that :thumbup:Click to expand...

In French I was better but pants in Italian, too slow:dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: I am very excited because I have just had my first live Turtle exchange!:wohoo: With April:telephone: and we are going out on Wednesday to a place near us:happydance:
> 
> Today we're off to my mum's allotment to do gardening and hopefully to the beach so I can swim this afternoon, it's a bit warmer today:thumbup:
> 
> Newmummy here's my pin....2389D4F3

sooo excited :D :happydance: its meant to be warm for us today so hopefully you will have a good swim x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hate cars but yay for car Luna!:yay: Smileys won't attach on my phone today:nope: :shrug:
> I love playing wordmole, played it in Italian and got about 3 points which was crap! Am in bed with snugglemonkey:cloudnine:
> XxxX Have nice Sundays all XxxxX
> 
> i didnt know you could play it in different language! il try that :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> In French I was better but pants in Italian, too slow:dohh:Click to expand...

i only know basics in French and Spanish (from school) so it should be quite fun to see if i just stare at the screen lol


----------



## mummyApril

:hi: Jaynie


----------



## mummyApril

im going to go and see my nana today, shes feeling very down which is no good as shes been like this from yesterday so i am going to cheer her up! il shall take her some flowers and she can show me her garden and i shall cook dinner and cakes with her :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie enjoy the bbq we wont be having rain near us today (so the weather man says) but you can never tell lol


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie enjoy the bbq we wont be having rain near us today (so the weather man says) but you can never tell lol

I can actually see blue sky at the moment, fingers crossed it might stay like this :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie enjoy the bbq we wont be having rain near us today (so the weather man says) but you can never tell lol
> 
> I can actually see blue sky at the moment, fingers crossed it might stay like this :thumbup:Click to expand...

yup i have blue sky and sun :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: April sorry I missed you! I am embroiled in heated discussions. With the soon to be EX haha:) OH. :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: April sorry I missed you! I am embroiled in heated discussions. With the soon to be EX haha:) OH. :cry:

oh no whats up? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: April sorry I missed you! I am embroiled in heated discussions. With the soon to be EX haha:) OH. :cry:

Oh dear Jaynie that sounds yukky. Is this your choosing? Mutual? His? 
And the house? Big hugs xxxxxxx
Just drinking tea on the allotment- it's fab here, LO loves it! And still amazed at my blackberry how I can look at BnB anywhere!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: April sorry I missed you! I am embroiled in heated discussions. With the soon to be EX haha:) OH. :cry:
> 
> Oh dear Jaynie that sounds yukky. Is this your choosing? Mutual? His?
> And the house? Big hugs xxxxxxx
> Just drinking tea on the allotment- it's fab here, LO loves it! And still amazed at my blackberry how I can look at BnB anywhere!Click to expand...

You will find yourself checking in a lot more lol


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie your avatar still says a "little bit pregnant" your nearly cooked lovely

Mine is wrong too lol half baked three quarters more like !!!

Ohhh jaynie sounds like my thurs+ friday this wk s####y hope all works out lovely

Swimming B in the SEA you are mental hehe!!!! Hope you have good nipple covers lol!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie your avatar still says a "little bit pregnant" your nearly cooked lovely
> 
> Mine is wrong too lol half baked three quarters more like !!!
> 
> Ohhh jaynie sounds like my thurs+ friday this wk s####y hope all works out lovely
> 
> Swimming B in the SEA you are mental hehe!!!! Hope you have good nipple covers lol!!!!

Home for lunch and just looked up high tide and it's at 10pm:dohh: So no nipple freezing this afternoon:cry: I'll go mud walking instead, I love that too:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: April sorry I missed you! I am embroiled in heated discussions. With the soon to be EX haha:) OH. :cry:
> 
> Oh dear Jaynie that sounds yukky. Is this your choosing? Mutual? His?
> And the house? Big hugs xxxxxxx
> Just drinking tea on the allotment- it's fab here, LO loves it! And still amazed at my blackberry how I can look at BnB anywhere!Click to expand...
> 
> You will find yourself checking in a lot more lolClick to expand...

Yes it's good for keeping up coz you can just have a read through from time to time. I feel a bit *lurky* though coz it's quite hard to post, not used to those ickle buttons yet:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hey Turtles :hi:

Just popping in to say I DO NOT have morning sickness. I just have a bug. Nasty fevers and headaches and vomiting :sick: not fun

I promised the boys I'd make Cinnabons today :sick: The dough is in the bread machine to mix. May have to put a peg on my nose to bake them

And yes, this is for the totally unsympathetic boys who watched me "barf in the sink" while making faces and noises :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie your avatar still says a "little bit pregnant" your nearly cooked lovely
> 
> 
> Yeah Essie, your avatar is a bit like still having your Christmas decorations up at Easter:tease:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

It would be some hardcore morning sickness Trin, I suppose Luna did it that way though:haha: Glad you're feeling a tad better:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Power posting power posting.

So cool on my folk's allotment:thumbup: They have loads of stuff growing. Lots of work though, it's about 10 times the size of our veggie patch at home:wacko: I was amused by a palm tree on one person's patch, and my mum said the guy has had complaints about it because it's not "indigenous"- aren't people so anal sometimes?:shrug: They'll be throwing blacks and French people out the allotment soon, for not being indigenous. Then they'll go home and eat an orange and a banana and have a cup of coffee and some chocolate and coconut ice cream and other such British grown delights:fool:


----------



## Essie

I know I need to update it I think. Will do when i get home as on dh phone at the moment! I think I'm a little bit more than a little bit pregnant now lol.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I know I need to update it I think. Will do when i get home as on dh phone at the moment! I think I'm a little bit more than a little bit pregnant now lol.

You could keep it like that for when you have baby no 2:shrug: Like keeping your Chrimble decorations up for next year


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm starving but I'm waiting for LO to wake up to eat with her. Found a pasta shape in Waitrose called ORZO which is great for Hollinka, that with a bit of cheese and spinach and butter, we'll nom that together:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

power


----------



## HollyMonkey

poster:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My pop's computer is soooooooooooooooooooooooo fast, and I so have nothing to do except wait 'til LO wakes up:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, here goes, I'm going to nab the 40,000th post!:ninja:

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello K2! :wave: How are you? Our much loved honourary silent Turtle:hugs: I don't know where you live but I hope you have good weather there. Not too bad here in holiday land today, bright and breezy:thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

hey I can do a demi-dedication..........


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! Dh n I woke early to go for a bike ride n we were on or way out n his friend wakes up n says "where r u going I'm going to make eggs" dh she no we r going for a bike ride and his friend keeps pushing saying " no but I'm making breakfast stay" dh again says no. We r on our way n he forgets his sunglasses so we go upstairs to kitchn n his friend asks him to make him coffee!!!! What is wrong with this kid. Dh made him coffee and we go. this kid is so annoying n dh says no he wasn't trying to keep u's he was just wanting to make u's breakfast. Bull he was trying to keep us bc he doesn't want dh doing anythin without him with me.


----------



## Sarachka

*If I told you I'd got up at 2:20 pm would you think I was lazy?!*

OH was having a marathon sleep last night, I think he's a bit under the weather, he's got a temperature and some cold sores.

JAYNIE Are you OK? What's going on? Are you joking or serious?!


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes jaynie I second sarachka is everything ok ?

Has kitkat got visitors this weekend? She is quiet ....

Bethany I'm glad your nips won't be freezing today I thought they were going to poke my eyes out up in cheshire haha!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

That is way too lazy missy sarachka!!!!


----------



## Essie

I'm sure Kit did say she has visitors this weekend and wouldn't be on much.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Kit has visitors

Jaynie hope your ok hun xxx

Sarachka i didn;t get up till 3:30 but in me defence didn't get home till 5! x

Hello everyone, have any of you ever heard of thoresby market?


----------



## mummyApril

Owwee I'm getting what I think are braxton hicks and they are painful! I'm feeling sorry for myself and OH has gone upstairs to play the x box so to entertain myself iv decided now n again to disconnect the phone line and listen to him try and work out what's going on! Quite funny really lol


----------



## addie25

Omg I was eating when I read that April and I almost spit out my food I was laughing so hard!!!!:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

LOL April I just read that to my OH (a hardcore gamer) and he said thats mean leave the guy to play his xbox damnit :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- congrats on the new vehicle! Can't wait for pics. We just bought a car in Nov... Now we need a minivan. :dohh:

April- sorry about your BH... Funny about the xbox though. :rofl: 

Jaynie- I hope you are okay honey pie. :hugs:

Jaynie and Holly- I need your favourite colour combinations... Please. :)


----------



## mummyApril

Haha it is funny, he just shouted down am I using the internet, I said no, (which means he's resetting the router) it is so funny I'll tell him in a minute!


----------



## Sarachka

Ewwww look what I found in my fridge

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c890cd0b.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka! What is THAT! :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

Yes what is that?! Lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww what happened?:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

About a month ago that was some beetroot!


----------



## babyhopes2010

u know what at first i was like raspberry and ice cream :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka! I've just finished it, at last!! Warm and cosy blanket for an orphan baby- first pic taken on the grass in the sun where I just finished it, 2nd on the dark carpet in my parent's hallway:happydance: I'll bring it with me to The Meet:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 125.4 KB
Views: 2









031.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow ur so talented i wish i could do that :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your dinner looks nice Sarachka:thumbup:

I don't get the x box joke:shrug: I'm so old fashioned:cry: But I do have a Blackberry now with April, Trin and Hayley as contacts:D


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> wow ur so talented i wish i could do that :)

Crochet's dead easy, you can do it!! It's very repetitive so once you've got the hang of it you can keep on going 'til the cows come home!:mamafy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok I get the X box thing:dohh: Need the phone connection to play:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Owwee I'm getting what I think are braxton hicks and they are painful! I'm feeling sorry for myself and OH has gone upstairs to play the x box so to entertain myself iv decided now n again to disconnect the phone line and listen to him try and work out what's going on! Quite funny really lol

I thought there was a complex X-box thing I needed to know about here, but it's basically the same as me cutting the hose tap water supply off when DH is watering his veggies at the top of the garden, and turning it back on the moment he looks down the hose nozzle to see what's up:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my nan taught me to knit id go wrong then lose my temper and unravel it all :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly, April- favourite colour combinations please.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Damn and blast I missed my 5,500th demi-dedication post but I did post the blanket pics for Sarachka's orphans as my 5500 so can we count it as a dedication to Ukrainian orphan kids, wishing them every future happiness?:flower: 

Molly I like warm colours, raspberry reds and dusky pinks. And I like pinks and reds matched with turquoisy blues and sea greens, if you need a contrast colour:thumbup: HOW VERY, VERY EXCITING!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I spoke to my BF on the phone and when I told her I was meeting "internet friends" I was soooo expecting a heap of 'billy no-mates' teasing from her but actually she was like, 'wow that's so cool, I have a friend who's always travelling around for meet ups with her intenet friends and they have a real laugh everytime, it sounds fab!' 
I was quite surprised by her reaction!


----------



## mummyApril

It seems me and OH are no longer :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

mummyApril said:


> It seems me and OH are no longer :cry:

What's happened everything ok??


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> It seems me and OH are no longer :cry:

No way?


----------



## Mollykins

April- I second bethany's "no way?" ... No way? .... Seriously? Omg. Over the phone line???


----------



## Sarachka

APPPPPRILLLLLL What's going on?!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :shhh:

I'm trying to keep up while entertaining...it's tricky.

I just read April's post.....I hope you don't mean literally "over" for you and OH but obviously all is not well. Sorry lovely for whatever is going on...B can give you some real hugs on Wednesday I'm sure? 

Can't hang about but I will be checking back in lovelies......I do nuv my real life friends but nuv you all too and am missing you all :cry: 

Big :hugs: for anyone that could do with one, and Trin, I hope you're better m'love :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly no but you made me laugh, thankyou girls I'll be ok! I'll pop back in in a min x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do not unplug your DH's X boxes or cut off their water supply:nope:

*Jaynie*:hugs:

*April*:hugs:

*Kit*:tease:

Have fun with your guests Kit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :shhh:
> 
> I'm trying to keep up while entertaining...it's tricky.
> 
> I just read April's post.....I hope you don't mean literally "over" for you and OH but obviously all is not well. Sorry lovely for whatever is going on...B can give you some real hugs on Wednesday I'm sure?
> 
> Can't hang about but I will be checking back in lovelies......I do nuv my real life friends but nuv you all too and am missing you all :cry:
> 
> Big :hugs: for anyone that could do with one, and Trin, I hope you're better m'love :kiss:

I absolutely will give real :hug: to April on Wednesday:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed soon to play Wordmole:blush: I nuv it.:cloud9: I will never read another book in my life but will reach level 567543 at Wordmole- in Icelandic:thumbup: Jesus I am on holiday. No DH in bed with me, no CBFM or opks to obey, I think I deserve a bit of holiday Wordmole? :shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girlys

how is everyone?

I cannot even remember if i have posted today lol but anyhu No AF still for me and this is my hpt from just now :)

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2692/5772695273_1569495f69.jpg

My pictures are always so dark, I promise you that i dont live in a dungeon!


----------



## Sarachka

I can't tell Zoie, is that a shadow>?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It does look pink IRL, It may look Shadowy because the picture is dark??


----------



## Sarachka

Zoie I lightened and inverted it a bit for you
 



Attached Files:







zoie1.jpg
File size: 226.4 KB
Views: 10









zoie2.jpg
File size: 161.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet you do:haha: Bet you live in a medieval dungeon in a big dank castle in the outer hebrides and you don't want to admit it:blush: 

I can possibly see something but why wouldn't it be more obvious by now is what I can't help asking myself:shrug: Since hcg rises so rapidly at the start, and even from a beta of 19 those test strips come up clear (since I did an experiment the day of a blood test!) Of course I really hope it's something, and since you don't know when you O'd and you have no AF, well that's a good thing:thumbup:

What can you see in real life, in your dungeon? An obvious line?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you so much Sarachka It looks even better in the lightend picture :D xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet you do:haha: Bet you live in a medieval dungeon in a big dank castle in the outer hebrides and you don't want to admit it:blush:
> 
> I can possibly see something but why wouldn't it be more obvious by now is what I can't help asking myself:shrug: Since hcg rises so rapidly at the start, and even from a beta of 19 those test strips come up clear (since I did an experiment the day of a blood test!) Of course I really hope it's something, and since you don't know when you O'd and you have no AF, well that's a good thing:thumbup:
> 
> What can you see in real life, in your dungeon? An obvious line?

Yea I see lines


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm...I *think* I can see a hint of a line! x Fingers Crossed for you x


----------



## Sarachka

It's looking good Zo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah Sarachka has shed some light on the issue:thumbup: I can't see anything that I'd trust on the pics, but if you see pink IRL then that's fab:flower: It may just be really early days....


----------



## mummyApril

Molly sorry I missed your post I like pink and black together but I don't mind if you can't do those colours :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bet you do:haha: Bet you live in a medieval dungeon in a big dank castle in the outer hebrides and you don't want to admit it:blush:
> 
> I can possibly see something but why wouldn't it be more obvious by now is what I can't help asking myself:shrug: Since hcg rises so rapidly at the start, and even from a beta of 19 those test strips come up clear (since I did an experiment the day of a blood test!) Of course I really hope it's something, and since you don't know when you O'd and you have no AF, well that's a good thing:thumbup:
> 
> What can you see in real life, in your dungeon? An obvious line?
> 
> Yea I see linesClick to expand...

:yipee: Cool! Hope you have more wee sticks for Bank Holiday Monday for us!:flower:If you see lines that is key, plus no AF, and when I click on the lightened version to enlarge it I possibly see something, and maybe you only O'd a week ago which is why it's so faint:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

This is cycle 33 for me :( will be on cycle 34 or 35 by the time I see the consultant "/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night Turtlekins:hugs:

Sleep well all :kiss:

I hope you had a scrumptious big late O *Zoie* and you are deliciously pregnant by a few days:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I see lines miss zoie. :thumbup:

Good night b! :sleep: well.

Thanks April. Is all well then om your side of the world?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just got 254 points on ITALIAN wordmole:happydance:

Don't worry Ginge you'll get there. XxxX


----------



## addie25

April what's going on???

Ok now I am super jealous ur all meeting so someone needs to have skype so we can have a face to face chat :shrug: skype is free ladies who has it?????:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

:shrug: I don't know Molly, iv got an awful crying headache so am going to go to bed shortly thankyou for being there xx


----------



## addie25

Ok so some beach update. Dh n I are having a nice time so I'm happy as we have an exciting week ahead and I want good spirits. I am talking like u ladies lol and asked my brother-in-laws cat if he is having a posh time at the beach. Does that make sense???? I got sideways looks when i said that but my family usually gives me sideways looks and I like to think it's bc I am hilarious lol (my dad says I should write comidy so hah) :haha: we go home tomorrow and I'm excited bc I just want it to be Thursday!!!! The rest of my meds come Tuesdy and I can't wait to find out when retrieval will be. We know very well I'll b a POAS addict. But last time I got a positive digi on 10days past ovulation!!!! Where r my turtle friends!!! The sun has made so so tired and dh has a funny sunglasses tan line :dohh: my freckles on my nose came of a bit so I think that's as much tan as I go lol I was 2 tires to take a look at tan lines after shower.


----------



## addie25

April ur on! What happened lovely turtle friend? :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Here are some beach house pics. I am bored lol so I took pics! 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







House.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









Dining room.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 4









Me napping.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 4









Pool.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

Ok random pics of a couple rooms n neighbors house across street I took from roof top deck.


----------



## addie25

La la la bored.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: Me and OH just watched how to train your dragon &#9829; loved it :D


----------



## addie25

Sounds good!


----------



## addie25

So what's new???


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nothing much, just a waiting game till July for me till i speak with the consultant to find out whether i am going on meds or not


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry. Waiting is hard but I found that having things to look forward 2 each week helped me wait the past 3 months for my news. What medication Are you going on?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning girls,

Phone poster extraordinaire here! So for today I hope AF is still a no show for Miss Zoie, and that everyone has a great holly-day monday!

There's a festival here today so I'll be in the Old Town for fun and games and beer and hopefully meet some old friends...

Addie that looks lovely where you are, I could dive right in to that pool! And there's no doubt you'll be a POAS addict with ivf! Agreed that digi's are the way forward, I hate them but they've always been right! I got a + at 9dpo and I think Kit did too, they're really sensitive, so start stocking up! My chemist said they're the most sensitive test available, just so expensive!

Jaynie and April hope you're ok xxxx

Molly you must be busy working on gifts? :hugs:

Luna are you off whizzing around in your car?

Crunch, Emandi, Kit, Hayley, Lissy, Clare......hellllllloooooooo! :hi:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies !!!!

April and jaynie hope your both ok ! Big hugs xxx

Bank holiday Monday ! Toot toot ... Might do some light shopping whilst dh finishes the pointing in the garden 

Hi ukmonkeypants !!!! 

Trin I hope you feel better soon , addie your beach house is amazing .... Can I come???

Watched interception last night ..... I hate it when films leave you guessing at the end !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi and April you should come to Old Leigh for the May Festival, it's usually quite fun with lots of live music and Morris dancing and stuff. Last year I was with DH and he found it really quaint and English, and he likes English beer in pint glasses! :beer:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi new mummy and emadi !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Light shopping you say Crunch, so you think Waitrose up the road might be open today? I have no food for my daughter :nope: She'll be living on malted milk and digestive biscuits all day otherwise!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg

im huge!


----------



## new mummy2010

Mornin crunchie,april+ B!!!

Where did emandi go?

Love the blanket talentedmonkeypants!!

Addie- love the beach house drool can I come with ginge + B???


----------



## babyhopes2010

Newmummy ur a lil more then half baked now :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Light shopping you say Crunch, so you think Waitrose up the road might be open today? I have no food for my daughter :nope: She'll be living on malted milk and digestive biscuits all day otherwise!

Oh yeah !!! Everything will be open - nothing ever shuts .... Waitrose ! The poshest of all supermarkets


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg
> 
> im huge!

Oh no ! You have just had the pop !


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg
> 
> im huge!
> 
> Oh no ! You have just had the pop !Click to expand...

the what :shrug:

this was me a week and half ago.15 weeks
https://img801.imageshack.us/img801/8351/16weeksi.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Crunchie

I think it means when you wake up and your stomach appears to grow overnight ! Lol

Mine happend last week and now people actually say - ohhhh you look pregnant ! Although someone on Saturday night thought I was just putting some weight on !!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ohhh lol silly me :haha:
I might actually go look at baby stuff today :haha: iv been so good so far.Mick doesnt want to know the gender and his more stubborn then me :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely bumpity Clare xx Yep Crunch is right I think you've popped!

So I can buy LO some posh biscuits then :smug: And posh milk

The sun is trying hard here


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> ohhh lol silly me :haha:
> I might actually go look at baby stuff today :haha: iv been so good so far.Mick doesnt want to know the gender and his more stubborn then me :hissy:

Ohhhh neutral baby stuff is hard to come buy !!! Enjoy it .... ! Emabrace team yellow


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Lovely bumpity Clare xx Yep Crunch is right I think you've popped!
> 
> So I can buy LO some posh biscuits then :smug: And posh milk
> 
> The sun is trying hard here

Oh yes ... Posh it up !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls thanks for concern & messages. I was joking about the ex thing, I wanted to highlight how angry I was at the time! We are ok now, going to see miss Erin and then round to friends. I'm taking my lappy and my knitting :lol: to stave boredom. Happy bank holidays people have great days. We have rain here again :cry: however and this may alert you, it's supposed to bugger off darn sarth this afternoon! So we have sun! 

:hi: everyone.

:hugs: April. You ok? :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie you poo I was really worried! Yep my mum just said rain this afternoon here 

Laters gaters, off to the fun xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Is braxton hicks meant to be regular? Painful make you feel sick and really hot?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I am back in the land of the living. Still a bit nauseous but no voms :thumbup:

We had Toine's school interview this morning and it went so well. He is in. We are just deciding if he goes there in the 3rd term or if he goes next year. They teach reading and maths in a very different way so it may be better for him to move sooner rather than later. It's such a lovely school, has some eco status (can't remember the name) has notice boards up with things like "Random acts of kindness this week" and "eco club outing" etc so very nice, and only 300 pupils from Grade 1-7. In Grade 1 they have less than 20 in a class, so definitely want Tarq to go there in 2013

Ok. I better try catch up...bet there're pages and pages!!!!


----------



## poas

Lovely bump Clare, can't wait to meet up-Esme has moved up a bit, so walking is less painful :) 
I don't know much about Braxton hicks (or branston pickles as my hilarious mother calls them!) but if you are concerned I would ring midwife for advice?
Glad you and Holly are enjoying England B :)
Crunch.....I cannot wait to leave this papaya behind,you with me??Lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hiiii Trin, Glad your feeling better :D Boooo for nausea though hope its gone soon :flow:


----------



## poas

That's good about Toine's school Trin :)


----------



## poas

Ginge, me and the kids just watched How to train a dragon yesterday, its good :) 
This morning while I cleaned they watched Mastermind, which is good too apparently?


----------



## babyhopes2010

im off to try find my Neice,Esme some cute stuff ill post pics when i get back :):haha:


----------



## poas

babyhopes2010 said:


> im off to try find my Neice,Esme some cute stuff ill post pics when i get back :):haha:

I think it is most unfair that you are staying team yellow-neutral stuff is hard to gauge...the 'neutral' bits I got before we found out turned out to be either slightly girly or slightly boyish when looking at them honestly lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ol ull have to wait until Jack/Eve is born :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: im not sure about mastermind never watched it


----------



## Sarachka

*Hi Lovers! How are we all today? It's rainy here too, poofucks. OH has just gone out after avenging Manchester United vs Barcelona on his xBox lol. 

April, we're all waiting for your update with hugs ready.

Jaynochka I'm glad you're OK! Was really worried.

Holly Have a lovely day with HollyMonkeyBiscuitMuncher

TRIN glad the interview went well, hope Toine likes the school!

Claire yup you've officially got a baby belly now 

Hayley how are you doing lover?

MOLLY, LUNA, POAS, ZOIE, GINGE, CRUNCH, aiiiiight!


*


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im off to try find my Neice,Esme some cute stuff ill post pics when i get back :):haha:
> 
> I think it is most unfair that you are staying team yellow-neutral stuff is hard to gauge...the 'neutral' bits I got before we found out turned out to be either slightly girly or slightly boyish when looking at them honestly lol.Click to expand...

this is so true !!!!!!! Its like a mission to find anything ! hey ho .... I am a power shopper so I will keep going lol

What fruit/veg are we next ????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Swim in the sea, pint of beer, tub of jellied eels. High life for me today :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

ewww I'm watching entrapment and it makes me want to puke, Catherine Zeta Jones, Queen of Wales, is snogging Sean Connery WHO IS 94 YRS OLD. DisGUSting!


----------



## Sarachka

Do yall like my subtly new signature?


----------



## poas

You should give it a go Ginge, I saw the end...I love kids films lol. Sarachka lovely new sig :) 
B jellied eels...:wacko:
Crunch, I'm not too sure, just know that I'm fed up of looking at it and thinking...oh,still a papaya...I DON'T EVEN LIKE PAPAYA!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nice Siggy Sarachka, I noticed as soon as I refreshed :D


----------



## Sarachka

I haven't made many recently - anyone want one?!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :hi:

My visitors have now left the building! 'Twas a lovely (although expensive) weekend. I have eaten my own bodyweight in goodies and I think I've actually managed to get a food hangover :sick: Never mind, I worked hard at it :winkwink:

How's everyone else's holiday weekend gone then? A good time had by all I hope although I gather noone's had good weather except our turtles across the pond? 

I'd best go and do some catching up/power posting. I'll apologise in advance for the amount of posts I'm no doubt about to do :blush:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit a food hang over is indeed possible! They're horrible aren't they!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ewwww look what I found in my fridge
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c890cd0b.jpg

Home grown Penicillin to cure OH? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka! I've just finished it, at last!! Warm and cosy blanket for an orphan baby- first pic taken on the grass in the sun where I just finished it, 2nd on the dark carpet in my parent's hallway:happydance: I'll bring it with me to The Meet:thumbup:

Wowser! Fabuloso job Bethany! A genuinely meaningful gift for those very worthy little ones of Sezi's :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I spoke to my BF on the phone and when I told her I was meeting "internet friends" I was soooo expecting a heap of 'billy no-mates' teasing from her but actually she was like, 'wow that's so cool, I have a friend who's always travelling around for meet ups with her intenet friends and they have a real laugh everytime, it sounds fab!'
> I was quite surprised by her reaction!

:haha:

I mentioned the same to my friend expecting the same scornful response as you did....and I wasn't disappointed :wacko: She said "how do you know they're not a bunch of nutters" to which I replied "well my dear, that's the only thing I'm sure of which is why I'll feel right at home!" :winkwink: She did concede that point quite graciously :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> :shrug: I don't know Molly, iv got an awful crying headache so am going to go to bed shortly thankyou for being there xx

April....I'm not sure what's going on right now but I hope you're ok no matter what. You're a strong and clever lady, so I know you will be fine but please check in and let us know lovely :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ok so some beach update. Dh n I are having a nice time so I'm happy as we have an exciting week ahead and I want good spirits. I am talking like u ladies lol and asked my brother-in-laws cat if he is having a posh time at the beach. Does that make sense???? I got sideways looks when i said that but my family usually gives me sideways looks and I like to think it's bc I am hilarious lol (my dad says I should write comidy so hah) :haha: we go home tomorrow and I'm excited bc I just want it to be Thursday!!!! The rest of my meds come Tuesdy and I can't wait to find out when retrieval will be. We know very well I'll b a POAS addict. But last time I got a positive digi on 10days past ovulation!!!! Where r my turtle friends!!! The sun has made so so tired and dh has a funny sunglasses tan line :dohh: my freckles on my nose came of a bit so I think that's as much tan as I go lol I was 2 tires to take a look at tan lines after shower.

Sounds like you're on a high addie and have had a fantastic time :thumbup: I'm glad, you deserve it :flower:

I'm looking forward to your keeping us up to speed with the whole IVF process...it will be exciting and fascinating :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Nothing much, just a waiting game till July for me till i speak with the consultant to find out whether i am going on meds or not

Ginge...it's so weird to think about it but I'll have a son/daughter when your next appointment comes round :shock: so when I hatch, it means you'll be another step along the road :happydance:

How are you feeling now m'love after being so down before? Much better I hope :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg
> 
> im huge!

Awwww Clare, how gorge!! I understand you thinking you're huge but trust me you're not, you're just right :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> ohhh lol silly me :haha:
> I might actually go look at baby stuff today :haha: iv been so good so far.Mick doesnt want to know the gender and his more stubborn then me :hissy:
> 
> Ohhhh neutral baby stuff is hard to come buy !!! Enjoy it .... ! Emabrace team yellowClick to expand...

Hear Hear!!! :winkwink:

I have a wardrobe full of white/silver/yellow/pale green etc clothes :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Nothing much, just a waiting game till July for me till i speak with the consultant to find out whether i am going on meds or not
> 
> Ginge...it's so weird to think about it but I'll have a son/daughter when your next appointment comes round :shock: so when I hatch, it means you'll be another step along the road :happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling now m'love after being so down before? Much better I hope :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm feeling a little better, I spent a night at my mums and went to town with her the day after, so I'm doing ok, I think I need to spend more time out the house. I can't wait for you to hatch so we can see :baby: :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi girls thanks for concern & messages. I was joking about the ex thing, I wanted to highlight how angry I was at the time! We are ok now, going to see miss Erin and then round to friends. I'm taking my lappy and my knitting :lol: to stave boredom. Happy bank holidays people have great days. We have rain here again :cry: however and this may alert you, it's supposed to bugger off darn sarth this afternoon! So we have sun!
> 
> :hi: everyone.
> 
> :hugs: April. You ok? :kiss:

Hi Jaynie...I think I missed your post that had everyone concerned so apologies for my lack of concern....I'm slipping :blush:

Hope all really is ok and your anger has abated now. Have you had a good (if rainy) bank holiday?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> I am back in the land of the living. Still a bit nauseous but no voms :thumbup:
> 
> We had Toine's school interview this morning and it went so well. He is in. We are just deciding if he goes there in the 3rd term or if he goes next year. They teach reading and maths in a very different way so it may be better for him to move sooner rather than later. It's such a lovely school, has some eco status (can't remember the name) has notice boards up with things like "Random acts of kindness this week" and "eco club outing" etc so very nice, and only 300 pupils from Grade 1-7. In Grade 1 they have less than 20 in a class, so definitely want Tarq to go there in 2013
> 
> Ok. I better try catch up...bet there're pages and pages!!!!

Hiya Trin :wave:

So pleased you're on the mend. Can't have been much fun vomming while the boys made faces :nope:

Great news also about Toine's new school - clever boy :smug: but what son of Trin wouldn't be :shrug:

Hope everything else is good with you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im off to try find my Neice,Esme some cute stuff ill post pics when i get back :):haha:
> 
> I think it is most unfair that you are staying team yellow-neutral stuff is hard to gauge...the 'neutral' bits I got before we found out turned out to be either slightly girly or slightly boyish when looking at them honestly lol.Click to expand...
> 
> this is so true !!!!!!! Its like a mission to find anything ! hey ho .... I am a power shopper so I will keep going lol
> 
> What fruit/veg are we next ????Click to expand...

Wow Crunchie..I can only admire your resilient and determined attitude to powering through the neutral shopping dilemma :thumbup: It is challenging, but don't give up...you shall emerge victorious :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Swim in the sea, pint of beer, tub of jellied eels. High life for me today :thumbup:

So pleased you're having a ball :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Do yall like my subtly new signature?

Very cool Sezi :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit a food hang over is indeed possible! They're horrible aren't they!

Yep...I have a hankering for things like beans on toast now after so much rich stuff :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Nothing much, just a waiting game till July for me till i speak with the consultant to find out whether i am going on meds or not
> 
> Ginge...it's so weird to think about it but I'll have a son/daughter when your next appointment comes round :shock: so when I hatch, it means you'll be another step along the road :happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling now m'love after being so down before? Much better I hope :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling a little better, I spent a night at my mums and went to town with her the day after, so I'm doing ok, I think I need to spend more time out the house. I can't wait for you to hatch so we can see :baby: :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks Ginge :hugs:
Yes, sometimes being in the same 4 walls with your own thoughts for too long isn't very healthy eh? I'm glad spending a bit of time with your mum has helped :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Hayley...how are you lovely? :flower:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so some beach update. Dh n I are having a nice time so I'm happy as we have an exciting week ahead and I want good spirits. I am talking like u ladies lol and asked my brother-in-laws cat if he is having a posh time at the beach. Does that make sense???? I got sideways looks when i said that but my family usually gives me sideways looks and I like to think it's bc I am hilarious lol (my dad says I should write comidy so hah) :haha: we go home tomorrow and I'm excited bc I just want it to be Thursday!!!! The rest of my meds come Tuesdy and I can't wait to find out when retrieval will be. We know very well I'll b a POAS addict. But last time I got a positive digi on 10days past ovulation!!!! Where r my turtle friends!!! The sun has made so so tired and dh has a funny sunglasses tan line :dohh: my freckles on my nose came of a bit so I think that's as much tan as I go lol I was 2 tires to take a look at tan lines after shower.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're on a high addie and have had a fantastic time :thumbup: I'm glad, you deserve it :flower:
> 
> I'm looking forward to your keeping us up to speed with the whole IVF process...it will be exciting and fascinating :happydance:Click to expand...

HI AND THANKS YES I WILL KEEP ALL UPDATED!!!!! We are having a great time. Leaving late tonight and then back to dreary old work but only for a few more weeks!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

BABYHOPES LOVE LOVE LOVE THE BUMP!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I haven't made many recently - anyone want one?!

I LIKE YOUR NEW ONE!!!!!! I DO NOT NEED A LOVELY ONE YET BUTTT WHEN WE GET PREGGERS AGAIN I WOULD LOVE ONE!!! HOWEVER, WE WILL NOT CALL HIM, HER, OR THEY, A CHUNKY MONKEY. THATS RESERVED FOR OUR ANGEL SO I WILL HAVE TO THINK OF A NEW NAME. 

DH and I are a bit silly. We said if its twins we will call them peanut butter and jelly bc i think its stupid to call them baby a and b. And when they begin kicking around we can go "Peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter, peanut butter, peanut butter jelly time!" That is a song from Family Guy the show and its hilarious. If you dont watch family guy you wont get how funny it is but I assure u its hilarious!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> Newmummy ur a lil more then half baked now :rofl:

Lol yeah I know I must change it on the laptop some time in the next ten wks!!!

You have certainly popped lovely!!

We have just arrived at the caravan for our break !!


----------



## kit_cat

Ah Hayley - I didn't realise you were off galivanting again. Have a great time. Where are you?


----------



## addie25

Its 10:30 and my DH and MIL are still asleep! I want to go out and have fun!!!!:brat:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Its 10:30 and my DH and MIL are still asleep! I want to go out and have fun!!!!:brat:

Maybe you could make breakfast REALLY LOUDLY?? :haha:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Its 10:30 and my DH and MIL are still asleep! I want to go out and have fun!!!!:brat:
> 
> Maybe you could make breakfast REALLY LOUDLY?? :haha:Click to expand...

I already ran up and down the stairs real loud and stood over my MIL hoping she would wake up and slamed the door to DH and my room!!!!! I could fall by her door because she would not think I did that on purpose since I am so clumsy :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Might be worth a try to fall as long as you don't accidentally injure yourself...slightly counterproductive if you do!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Might be worth a try to fall as long as you don't accidentally injure yourself...slightly counterproductive if you do!

LOLOLOL YES VERY COUNTERPRODUCTIVE!!!!! Ur 2 funny!! Maybe Ill ride the elevator up and down. It makes a noise when you open the gate and they will hear that. And if MIL Hears it over and over she will jump up because she doesn't want us playing with it!!!! MY BIL N I love playing with it!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Ok just tried it and it did not work. I went from the kitchen down by the bedrooms and down to the pool and back (thats how it runs) and no one got up. I may just have to resort to screaming gettttttt upppppppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## addie25

KIT YOU HAVE A HONEYDEW I LOVE HONEYDEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I AM SO EXCITED YOU ARE ABOUT TO POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see your lovely baby!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> *Hi Lovers! How are we all today? It's rainy here too, poofucks. OH has just gone out after avenging Manchester United vs Barcelona on his xBox lol.
> 
> April, we're all waiting for your update with hugs ready.
> 
> Jaynochka I'm glad you're OK! Was really worried.
> 
> Holly Have a lovely day with HollyMonkeyBiscuitMuncher
> 
> TRIN glad the interview went well, hope Toine likes the school!
> 
> Claire yup you've officially got a baby belly now
> 
> Hayley how are you doing lover?
> 
> MOLLY, LUNA, POAS, ZOIE, GINGE, CRUNCH, aiiiiight!
> 
> 
> *



Hey sarachka I'm ok have defo grown a bit just had a shocker when looked in the full length mirror in the caravan I actually screamed "where the hell has that come from" I think I have been under some illusion I am tiny still stoopid me lol!!!

What are you doing this fine holiday monday ? Xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey kitty its in snowdonia north wales right by the mountain it's self is gorge + very relaxin me ,lee,reece+tallula


----------



## babyhopes2010

I went shopping and never brought anything :shock: thats gotta be 1st in history!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I haven't made many recently - anyone want one?!

I have one please? A surprise? Something hopeful, cause it'll be a miracle the patch we're having! 

I'm having a power post. While I've been shamefully absent.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls thanks for concern & messages. I was joking about the ex thing, I wanted to highlight how angry I was at the time! We are ok now, going to see miss Erin and then round to friends. I'm taking my lappy and my knitting :lol: to stave boredom. Happy bank holidays people have great days. We have rain here again :cry: however and this may alert you, it's supposed to bugger off darn sarth this afternoon! So we have sun!
> 
> :hi: everyone.
> 
> :hugs: April. You ok? :kiss:
> 
> Hi Jaynie...I think I missed your post that had everyone concerned so apologies for my lack of concern....I'm slipping :blush:
> 
> Hope all really is ok and your anger has abated now. Have you had a good (if rainy) bank holiday?Click to expand...

Hello miss kit. Glad you had fun with your visitors! Well I'm not telling my dad but I will tell my sister as she is coming too. Not sure I'll bring Erin cause she really is a talker and she likes to be involved and we would talk about dummies, how many times she's weed on the toilet, when her knee was last poorly, puddles and rapunzel. 

The post was one cause me and Adam aren't having the best time, thunk it comes down to the house. We are moving on the 15th june ish because the workman's mum died and because we have it cheap, she wanted to wait as he is doing a foreigner on her kitchen etc etc. So that's us. And it's not long now *sighs*


----------



## addie25

Moving can cause stress it will be better once you are all moved in.:hugs:

I am going shopping now I hope I can be as good as you not not buy much!


----------



## firstbaby25

New mummy! :hi: glad you are having a nice break away :thumbup: seems lovely we were going to go away this weekend but we just didn't have the cash. With the house and we have this gig next month too! Have a lovely time, just realised it is also very close for you now too :shock: it's like two months and a week :shock: :hugs:

Addie. Are they up yet? You are properly giddy it's too funny :haha: I watch family guy, love it and American dad too. Have a lovely last day and yes, you don't have long in work now do you? So it's not altogether too bad... Chin up :hugs:

Sarachka - lovely to see you! I defo want a nice new siggy if you have the time? I'm reading my paper again. 

B the blanket is beautiful, I want one :brat: :brat:... Glad you are having a nice time I am inclined to agree with kit on jellied eels :sick:. :hugs: thanks for your concern! 

April... Come back and tell us what's a cracking! Soon. :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Yep I'm getting super excited and will be even closer when kit pops then I will have 4-5 weeks left myself so I'm currently looking forward to kit announcing the arrival of he pink or blue bundle!!!


----------



## addie25

Yea u r so close as well!!!!

They are up. Nothing worked so I called my MIL phone and then hung up and she woke up nd went and jumped on DH and that worked! :haha: we r out and about now shopping!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Had such a fun packed day in glorious sunshine, swimming and may fair:happydance:

We weren't expecting to end up on the beach, we were just going for a stroll, which is why LO is in her clothes and not beachwear:haha: And I'm in my rubbishy old one piece swimsuit that I carry everywhere just in case, if I'd known I'd have put my lovely red gingham bikini on:haha: The water was just DIVINE and I swam out and along the coast. It was just heaven:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: So warm and delicious and I just love sea swimming:hugs:

...and meeting with friends from school I haven't seen for 20yrs:haha: I was VERY careful not to ask the ones without kids if they had any kids:dohh: I can see why people ask it, but it is a dumb question and you never know what people's story is so I was careful to avoid the question. Other than that, 3 little girls Holly's age, so she was very happy:thumbup: A day outdoors all day, exactly what I like:happydance:

HOLLLLLLLIIIIIIIDDAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 10









004.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









025.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 9









026.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7









030.jpg
File size: 82.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## addie25

My dh is about to buy Tommy bahama shorts that are 80 dollars and have glasses filled with beer all over them so he can wear them to a bachelor party next week. 80 bucks on shorts that have beer on them is just silly!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*KIT!* I'm glad you had a good time with your guests:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Such beautiful pictures! Ur daughter is so pretty!


----------



## TrinityMom

B, your holiday pics are just GORGEOUS! Looks like you has such fun. 

I've started working on my research today :happydance: :
A restrospective met-analysis of the outcomes of midwifery births

Sounds much smarter than my DH's description of my midwifery stats :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey kitty its in snowdonia north wales right by the mountain it's self is gorge + very relaxin me ,lee,reece+tallula

That's lovely there:cloud9: I used to go to Wales as a kid on holiday, we'd trundle down in my dad's 2CV and camp in the rain and drink warm cow's milk off the farms where we camped, and swim in icy, icy, icy cold rock water:cold: And it always rained, but my memories are nothing but ACE ones, it's so wild and beautiful there:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

lolz Holly only you would have an emergency swimming costume with you at all times


----------



## Mollykins

Hello ladies! Just caught up, glad all is well for my favorite turtle women. :cloud9: 
Currently I have to go eat something but I will be back.:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> lolz Holly only you would have an emergency swimming costume with you at all times

I've been caught short a few times, arriving at high tide with no swim suit, being invited to a random person's house to find they have a pool, finding yourself by a lake on a picnic and the sun comes out:shrug: You just never know Sarachka, best carry an emergency swimsuit:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

hello ladies, im sorry i havent replied earlier, i did try to today but it didnt go through, anyway, i believe everything is ok for now, he must of had a bad half hour or something because he woke up a totally different man! lol (well not quite) but we had a fantastic day at the beach, i have finally bathed the girls and sat down so thought id pop on and say thankyou all for the kind hugs/support i dont know wha id do without you girls :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hello ladies, im sorry i havent replied earlier, i did try to today but it didnt go through, anyway, i believe everything is ok for now, he must of had a bad half hour or something because he woke up a totally different man! lol (well not quite) but we had a fantastic day at the beach, i have finally bathed the girls and sat down so thought id pop on and say thankyou all for the kind hugs/support i dont know wha id do without you girls :hugs:

We've filled the bath with sand here too:haha: Glad you had a great day:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, im sorry i havent replied earlier, i did try to today but it didnt go through, anyway, i believe everything is ok for now, he must of had a bad half hour or something because he woke up a totally different man! lol (well not quite) but we had a fantastic day at the beach, i have finally bathed the girls and sat down so thought id pop on and say thankyou all for the kind hugs/support i dont know wha id do without you girls :hugs:
> 
> We've filled the bath with sand here too:haha: Glad you had a great day:hugs:Click to expand...

i noticed as i washing the girls hair the bath was matted with it lol so i used the shower head otherwise wed never get rid of the sand! lol love the photos you put on looks like you had a lovely swim! i sooo wanted to swim x


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAYLEY! This is me climbing up Snowdon and on the summit when I was 10 :thumbup: Ho ho ho couldn't resist:haha: Kiss Snowdon from me:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8









037.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummyApril

where is Luna?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been immersing myself in English culture and watching Britain's got talent:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

my children are being horrible and misbehaving for me :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I've been immersing myself in English culture and watching Britain's got talent:happydance:

:rofl: its rubbish tonight


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> where is Luna?

I don't know:shrug: I bought her a wee present today. Wee as in 'small' in Kit's language, not wee as in urine, in case you were wondering:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> where is Luna?
> 
> I don't know:shrug: I bought her a wee present today. Wee as in 'small' in Kit's language, not wee as in urine, in case you were wondering:flower:Click to expand...

i knew what you meant lol, im quarter scottish :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've been immersing myself in English culture and watching Britain's got talent:happydance:
> 
> :rofl: its rubbish tonightClick to expand...

I didn't like to say but it was a bit like Butlin's entertainment:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> my children are being horrible and misbehaving for me :(

Overtired? Bedtime?:flower: My 7yr old niece just burst into tears and has now gone off to bed, too much sun and fun!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1996/stuffwq.jpg
The things i got so far.
The bunny and top blanket is knitted by my nan the other blanket by my step mum,the
and the other knitted outfit is made my my nanny


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls thanks for concern & messages. I was joking about the ex thing, I wanted to highlight how angry I was at the time! We are ok now, going to see miss Erin and then round to friends. I'm taking my lappy and my knitting :lol: to stave boredom. Happy bank holidays people have great days. We have rain here again :cry: however and this may alert you, it's supposed to bugger off darn sarth this afternoon! So we have sun!
> 
> :hi: everyone.
> 
> :hugs: April. You ok? :kiss:
> 
> Hi Jaynie...I think I missed your post that had everyone concerned so apologies for my lack of concern....I'm slipping :blush:
> 
> Hope all really is ok and your anger has abated now. Have you had a good (if rainy) bank holiday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello miss kit. Glad you had fun with your visitors! Well I'm not telling my dad but I will tell my sister as she is coming too. Not sure I'll bring Erin cause she really is a talker and she likes to be involved and we would talk about dummies, how many times she's weed on the toilet, when her knee was last poorly, puddles and rapunzel.
> 
> The post was one cause me and Adam aren't having the best time, thunk it comes down to the house. We are moving on the 15th june ish because the workman's mum died and because we have it cheap, she wanted to wait as he is doing a foreigner on her kitchen etc etc. So that's us. And it's not long now *sighs*Click to expand...

Hey Jaynie...I could do with a good bit of chat about dummies, wee, sore knees, puddles and Rapunzel...they're all my favourite things to talk about :shrug:

Ermmm, what exactly do you mean that "he is doing a foreigner on her kitchen"?? Sound a bit ooer missus :winkwink: Seriously, I hope the time between now and the 15th flies by :thumbup: and you can move on :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love my holiday but I'm missing my DH:cry: He just sent me a message in English saying 'I lové you, you is my beautiful wife':awww: His English is coming along:thumbup: 

I'm going to bed with my new flame soon though, Wordmole :sex: I have a choice of Italian, French and English too:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my children are being horrible and misbehaving for me :(
> 
> Overtired? Bedtime?:flower: My 7yr old niece just burst into tears and has now gone off to bed, too much sun and fun!!Click to expand...

Yes definitely over excited and over tired, they normally nap in the car but stayed awake, its so unlike them to be disobedient after being told, they have been tucked into bed and hopefully will sleep without anymore misbehaviour!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Yep I'm getting super excited and will be even closer when kit pops then I will have 4-5 weeks left myself so I'm currently looking forward to kit announcing the arrival of he pink or blue bundle!!!

Yes, in fact there's a few of us turtles that will start popping once I've popped...sort of like a domino effect :thumbup:

Hope you have a fantastic time in Snowdonia :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello ladies! Just caught up, glad all is well for my favorite turtle women. :cloud9:
> Currently I have to go eat something but I will be back.:)

:hugs: Molly...how are you my loveliest of the lovely? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hello ladies, im sorry i havent replied earlier, i did try to today but it didnt go through, anyway, i believe everything is ok for now, he must of had a bad half hour or something because he woke up a totally different man! lol (well not quite) but we had a fantastic day at the beach, i have finally bathed the girls and sat down so thought id pop on and say thankyou all for the kind hugs/support i dont know wha id do without you girls :hugs:

Glad everything has calmed down April..hopefully just some pre-fatherhood wobbles. Big :hugs: for you and sounds like you had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit you always do this to me, come on when I'm off to bed, AND we're in the same time zone at the moment:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> where is Luna?
> 
> I don't know:shrug: I bought her a wee present today. Wee as in 'small' in Kit's language, not wee as in urine, in case you were wondering:flower:Click to expand...

:haha:

I love your pics B...LO looks just beautiful in her beach montage :cloud9: and so do you! I can't help thinking of Hiawatha when I see you climbing Snowdon as a youngster :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1996/stuffwq.jpg
> The things i got so far.
> The bunny and top blanket is knitted by my nan the other blanket by my step mum,the
> and the other knitted outfit is made my my nanny

Awww, lovely ickle things for your ickle bebe :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I love my holiday but I'm missing my DH:cry: He just sent me a message in English saying 'I lové you, you is my beautiful wife':awww: His English is coming along:thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to bed with my new flame soon though, Wordmole :sex: I have a choice of Italian, French and English too:haha:

:awww: How romantic of DH....he nuvs you cos you is his beautiful wife :cloud9: Will wordmole speak to you any where near as romantically :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit you always do this to me, come on when I'm off to bed, AND we're in the same time zone at the moment:growlmad:

Oh no, I'm sorry m'love, my timing sucks eh? Trying to catch up with work, chores etc after visitors left so I've been a busy bee :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's Hiawatha Kit?! 

I wore my hair in matted plaits and sported mohair homeknits at the time:thumbup: With slightly too short elasticated ankled jeans and trainers. 'Twas a class look:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

goodnight :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> What's Hiawatha Kit?!
> 
> I wore my hair in matted plaits and sported mohair homeknits at the time:thumbup: With slightly too short elasticated ankled jeans and trainers. 'Twas a class look:kiss:

Hiawatha was a legendary native american - so your long pig tails and knitted garment made me think of that. Random I know :shrug:

You were a really cute little girl :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> goodnight :)

Goodnight Clare - sleep well lovely :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty nighty all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Off to have some passionate wordmole and sleeeeeeep!!!!:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Bethany...have a great sleep ready for trampolining LO early in the morn :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What's Hiawatha Kit?!
> 
> I wore my hair in matted plaits and sported mohair homeknits at the time:thumbup: With slightly too short elasticated ankled jeans and trainers. 'Twas a class look:kiss:
> 
> Hiawatha was a legendary native american - so your long pig tails and knitted garment made me think of that. Random I know :shrug:
> 
> You were a really cute little girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, I was quite a wild child I think, I always look grubby and on some kind of mission in the pics! I've been looking at them this visit with renewed interest to see if I can find any Holly resemblance and I often look very odd:haha:
Nuv you Kit:hugs: XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Night Bethany...have a great sleep ready for trampolining LO early in the morn :thumbup:

My concern exactly!:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What's Hiawatha Kit?!
> 
> I wore my hair in matted plaits and sported mohair homeknits at the time:thumbup: With slightly too short elasticated ankled jeans and trainers. 'Twas a class look:kiss:
> 
> Hiawatha was a legendary native american - so your long pig tails and knitted garment made me think of that. Random I know :shrug:
> 
> You were a really cute little girl :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I was quite a wild child I think, I always look grubby and on some kind of mission in the pics! I've been looking at them this visit with renewed interest to see if I can find any Holly resemblance and I often look very odd:haha:
> Nuv you Kit:hugs: XXXXXXXXXXXXXClick to expand...

:hugs:

I don't know about the pics of you as a child resembling Holly but my goodness, in the pics of her, she's your image. It would seem she also has your sense of adventure too and will most likely go on to be on many a mission, just like the pics you've already shown us :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Night Bethany...have a great sleep ready for trampolining LO early in the morn :thumbup:
> 
> My concern exactly!:wacko:Click to expand...

Hope it's not _too_ early. The sea air may buy you an extra smidge of sleepytime :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I need to go to bed now too. I'm on the road tomorrow (BOO!!) and I know I'll be exhausticated even with a good night's sleep :wacko: 14 days of work left now.....oh let it be quick :wacko:

Night my turtle-type friends - have great days/nights one and all :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i am also off to bed with a pooey headache :( night all x


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh night night ladies. Seems you are all off to bed and I'm just re checking in. My friends lung collapsed again (remember I told you) so we have been running round etc etc.

Bethany I think Holly is like you and I as always love your photos... Hope LO isn't too early in the morning.

Kit hope the road/work isn't too tough for you tomorrow :hugs: 

April sorry the girls misbehaved :haha: cheeky monkeys! I hope Jay is being nicer to you and bubba seems like it... 

I'm watching 13 it's nerve wracking!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> where is Luna?
> 
> I don't know:shrug: I bought her a wee present today. Wee as in 'small' in Kit's language, not wee as in urine, in case you were wondering:flower:Click to expand...

Here I am! :hugs:

Thanks for thinking of me! I feel so special! :cloud9:

We just were busying ourselves playing in our new car!

Here it is:


We traded in our Prius for an FJ Cruiser. Now we can't wait to go camping!

And B - I'm not overly fond of cars, but we wouldn't be able to do anything without them :shrug: DH's gotta get to work, I gotta get groceries (store is about 20 minutes away by car) and we just love a good camping trip deep in the woods! :happydance:

Our other car is a Volvo 240 wagon :haha: I love that thing to death. I'll never part with it. My daddy bought it for me when I moved out and I nuv it so :hugs:

Hugs and kisses! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for your new rig Luna! We got new phones. HTC Inspire 4G :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Yay for your new rig Luna! We got new phones. HTC Inspire 4G :)

Oooo, fun!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

It is fun, but its hard to get used to a touch screen.


----------



## emandi

Hello my dears :hi:, hope you all had a lovely long weekend and are ready to start week :wacko:. At least it's a day shorter :winkwink:.
Didn't really catch up (only randomly) :blush:, but I hope April is ok :hugs:.

I am becoming very paranoid about my pregnancy. Lack of symptoms :cry:.
Still want to wait 2-3 weeks before I go for scan.

Lots of :hugs: to you all.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Oh Jaynie I hope you friend is ok? And I meant to say yesterday that I'd love to meet Erin so don't worry about her topics of conversation, I'll have Holly and she's as demanding for attention even without words!

Molly you have a new phone too? :happydance: I'm just getting used to mine, and the opposite of you, I keep tapping the screen thinking it's touch when it isn't :doh: Doofus me!!!

Luna that's not really a car, that's a cool mountain rangers type vehicle :thumbup: You could go bear hunting in it! And I don't like cars but we're car dependent too, well DH especially is and I just hypocritically benefit from a car when it suits me and am all eco friendly inbetween :haha:

Emandi try not to worry love (not that I can speak!) You got your 3+ nice and early so all is well I'm sure :hugs:

Sunny here today, so I'm hoping for more swimming in the sea today :woo hoo:


----------



## emandi

Enjoy the sunshine Holly :flower:.
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

Just saying a really speedy "hi" before I hit the road.

Happy Tuesday to all :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck kit! I'm just popping in to see what everyone is doing today... I have to work for a bit an then I am off to see my friend and whatnot! 

Sighs, thanks B he's just worried. It's twice in 5 weeks. It may need surgery which is scary! 

I like the htc's Molly my friends have them and they really rate them. 

Luna that's a beaut of a car. Loverly. We have a Volvo wagon too at this house and we love it. 

Emandi :hugs: kit was symptomless for a while and Luna you'll end up like Luna if you're not careful, wishing for nausea one minute and living in the toilet the next!


----------



## emandi

Thanks Jaynie :hugs:, hope you are well :flower:.


----------



## firstbaby25

And you too chicken! I'm sure your bubba is just fine :) I hope so anyway :D how's Emily today?


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey kitty its in snowdonia north wales right by the mountain it's self is gorge + very relaxin me ,lee,reece+tallula
> 
> That's lovely there:cloud9: I used to go to Wales as a kid on holiday, we'd trundle down in my dad's 2CV and camp in the rain and drink warm cow's milk off the farms where we camped, and swim in icy, icy, icy cold rock water:cold: And it always rained, but my memories are nothing but ACE ones, it's so wild and beautiful there:thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha yeah it always rains when we are here!! But is lovely + cosey in our posh caravan!!



HollyMonkey said:


> HAYLEY! This is me climbing up Snowdon and on the summit when I was 10 :thumbup: Ho ho ho couldn't resist:haha: Kiss Snowdon from me:kiss:


Are look at you "ihavealwaysbeenan adventurerpants!!"


Cool car luna I bet that sups some juice to run ? It looks humongous hehe!!

Emandi I am sure everything is ok lovely don't be wishing for any MS look at poor luna

Jaynie I'm sorry about your friend 

We are off for a swim later we have already bEen up around the lake + threw the forest. With talulla!!!


----------



## emandi

Hayley, thanks dear:hugs:, I don't miss morning sickness.
Are you enjoying your holiday? Hope so. Have a lovely time :flower:.

Jaynie, Emily is fine, thanks. She has so much energy and wants me to play with her all the time. Me no energy, loads of housework, cooking and work tonight. Not fair :brat:. But all ok really.


----------



## Essie

Happy Tuesday ladies. Hope everyone had a good weekend (and bank holiday for those on this side of the pond).

Kit  bet youre literally counting the days til you finish work. Hopefully the next two weeks will fly by for you.

April - hope your headache is better this morning, and the girls are behaving today.

HM  glad its sunny for you today. Its sun and blue skies here at the moment too so Im hoping to get out in the garden for a bit.

Newmummy - enjoy your swim :thumbup:

Well we had an interesting night last night with an unexpected trip to labour suite. I hadnt felt bubs move too much during the day, but shes normally more active at night and we had been busy so I didnt think too much of it. But then I felt almost nothing, apart from a few light flutters, in the evening, when normally shes squirming about. Rang midwife and she said to come up. Strapped up to a monitor, baby was fine. Heartbeat all good, lots of movements. They kept me on the monitor for half an hour. Registered 2 contractions which she said is fine, as it will pick up braxton hicks. So massive relief that everything is fine. Baby is back to being squirmy today so obviously just having a quiet one yesterday (til they stuck on the monitor!!). They also said they think she has turned head down again, but isnt engaged yet. So a bit of an eventful evening, but nice to hear the heartbeat, and definitely worth going if youre ever worried.
Also got to have a sneaky look around delivery suite which was good as our hospital doesnt do tours anymore. So thatll help with making decision of hospital vs home birth too.

Hope everyone is well and having a good Tuesday :flower:


----------



## addie25

emandi said:


> Hayley, thanks dear:hugs:, I don't miss morning sickness.
> Are you enjoying your holiday? Hope so. Have a lovely time :flower:.
> 
> Jaynie, Emily is fine, thanks. She has so much energy and wants me to play with her all the time. Me no energy, loads of housework, cooking and work tonight. Not fair :brat:. But all ok really.

Yay you have. Pea today!!!!!

Essie glad all is well N u got to take a look at the hospital. It always helps to know whats ahead.

As for me I am about to get ready for work :nope:Can't wait to get home already and I didn't even get up lol. Hope Thursday comes fast I'm overly excited still but nervous. They will put a test (I don't know what) stick thingy in me to practice egg retreval I'm sure no needle will b on it this time since they r not retrieving anything especially bc they knock u out when they really do it that's y I don't think a needle will b there. I m just tired of having things put in me when I'm awake. It's like no doctor dont care it hurts or Somehing. Hopefully this won't hurt and I'll just think of lovely healthy baby results!!! Ok off to get dresses!!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Essie I'm glad you went in and everything was fine xxx My sis was telling me horrror stories yesterday about her friends who have had bad experiences and I'm recounting none of them on this thread to preggy turtles but so good you went in for a check :thumbup:

Kit that's poo you're on the road today since I'm at home, the sun ran away :shrug: 

Probably go for a walk in the woods with my dad this afternoon...

Hayley sounds like a lovely morning, bet doggie is happy too!

XxxxX


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Essie I'm glad you went in and everything was fine xxx My sis was telling me horrror stories yesterday about her friends who have had bad experiences and I'm recounting none of them on this thread to preggy turtles but so good you went in for a check :thumbup:

When i was doing my nurse training i spent some time with a community midwife, who told me horror stories so i'm probably over cautious, but i'd rather go and everything be fine than not go.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow getting exciting now Addie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Essie I'm glad you went in and everything was fine xxx My sis was telling me horrror stories yesterday about her friends who have had bad experiences and I'm recounting none of them on this thread to preggy turtles but so good you went in for a check :thumbup:
> 
> When i was doing my nurse training i spent some time with a community midwife, who told me horror stories so i'm probably over cautious, but i'd rather go and everything be fine than not go.Click to expand...

Absolutely! Better safe than sorry! 
I can't remember if I knew you were a nurse or not! Going senile!


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone! glad to see everyone is good! Holly its going to rain this afternoon apparently but you never know lol, its sunny tomorrow though :thumbup: and and i will have both of the girls with me now :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

ohh the excitement im an eggplant..again lol! omg 12 weeks left no way! this is crazy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone! glad to see everyone is good! Holly its going to rain this afternoon apparently but you never know lol, its sunny tomorrow though :thumbup: and and i will have both of the girls with me now :happydance:

Cool! I'll have my little niece and my mum and dad and my sis might join us later on...and my dad is going to bring a flute to show you, bless. He's very excited about that and will spend ages deciding which one to bring I'm sure!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> ohh the excitement im an eggplant..again lol! omg 12 weeks left no way! this is crazy!

I can't believe how quickly all your pregnancies are going, it's crazy! I used to think 9 months was a long time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> ohh the excitement im an eggplant..again lol! omg 12 weeks left no way! this is crazy!

I can't believe how quickly all your pregnancies are going, it is crazy! I used to think 9 months was a long time!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! glad to see everyone is good! Holly its going to rain this afternoon apparently but you never know lol, its sunny tomorrow though :thumbup: and and i will have both of the girls with me now :happydance:
> 
> Cool! I'll have my little niece and my mum and dad and my sis might join us later on...and my dad is going to bring a flute to show you, bless. He's very excited about that and will spend ages deciding which one to bring I'm sure!Click to expand...

oh yay im looking forward to that! and all of it :D


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ohh the excitement im an eggplant..again lol! omg 12 weeks left no way! this is crazy!
> 
> I can't believe how quickly all your pregnancies are going, it's crazy! I used to think 9 months was a long time!Click to expand...

it has gone super quick so far, weeks are flying past :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: essie glad everything turned out ok. I think I'd always go too and make sure everythig worked out ok. 

April and B I'm sooo jealous of your meeting tomorrow. Does that mean I don't get to meet April? You're not gonna come are ya next week?! 

Emandi that sounds tough on you, kids don't get that you would obviously rather play with them and not tidy do they?! You'll both be great and especially when Emily knows about your bubba = brother or sister!


----------



## new mummy2010

Had a nice swim felt weightless for once lol!!!

Yes B lil lula loves trekking threw woods and forest woofing and foraging, very jel I'm missing all these meet ups this week ;-(

Essie I'm glad you went I would of too and great you had a nosey around too 

Kit- have you done your antenatel classes yet?


----------



## mummyApril

jaynie still not sure about the Sunday it will be a last minute thing if i come because of the girls! xxx


----------



## mummyApril

im a bit peeved with Fayes dad today, i just want to see if im being wrong or not just opinions? anyway i said to Faye her dad was picking her up today, and she got upset and said she didnt want to go! so i said that i will talk to her dad if thats what she really wants, so i did so and he wasnt impressed and asked to speak to her, so i passed the phone over and she said that she didnt want to go, (i think after talking to her mainly because her sister is still here and not going until Thursday) anyway he spoke to her really horribly and shouted at her and then ended the conversation with 'fine, stuff ya, bye' this shocked me and i had to explain to him (being 32) that he is meant to be the adult ans she is a 5 year old that shouldnt have to be put under pressure etc and i wasnt going to force her to go if she didnt want to, anyway i just wondered do you think i should make her go and get used to it or let her stay as she doesnt want to go? in my opinion im not going to be the 'baddy' and make her go...sigh!


----------



## addie25

Lucky England ladies gettin to meet! My day is ok so far but I'm a bit bored. May incite some friends over later n order in food... Have a girls night!


----------



## mummyApril

a message from my darling daughter passed to me (she has been told to sit at the table and finish her fruit) 'you are not a meany but you will be if you dont let me down, sorry mummy but i dont like it i did try it ans i thought it would be nice, if you let me down i will be good for the rest of my life!' tangerine has been swapped for an apple and i am not a meany lol


----------



## Mollykins

April- Faye's dad sounds like he needs a good flick in the nose. What a jack wagon. :grr: Where does he get off??


----------



## mummyApril

I don't know, I know obviously he's going to feel hurt but I said don't take it personally, he gets angry easily and says horrible things but I think that was unreasonable, its like I'm explaining more to him than Faye! It isn't a personal attack, she's 5 she loves her dad and time with him but she obviously wants to be with her sister, and its better for her here I think to have more of a bond with her sister they get split up enough :(


----------



## mummyApril

I ordered my new laptop today from OH for my birthday it will be here thursday and I'm too excited! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

I just wrote a long reply to april about the whole daughter v's dad situation 

And I have lost it somehow damn it ;-( 

I will have to try remember what I wrote now arghhhh


----------



## x-ginge-x

No April you most certainly are not wrong, if she doesn't want to go, she doesn't go end of, you can't force her to go!! and if he thinks talking to his 5 year old daughter like that is acceptable, then he is sorely mistaken and needs a good slap!! Stupid Man at 32 he should have a better understanding than he obviously does he's childish immature and rude! He wouldn't have anything to do with my daughter if he spoke to her like that he ought to realise it's a privilege that he's even allowed to see her at all if he is like that!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hi lovelies :wave:

I'm back after my day on the road but now have to start catching up on almost 100 emails that have appeared in my inbox..oh what joy :wacko:

*RANT ALERT>>>>>RANT ALERT>>>>>RANT ALERT>>>>>>RANT ALERT*

Get this...the building my meeting was in today often let people park in the limited spaces at the bottom of the building if you're only going to be a couple of hours. I have NEVER asked to do this as I'm perfectly capable of a bit of walking when I've parked off site but obviously now things are getting a bit tougher in that department. By the way, this was the same office where I fell over the wall while parking off site :blush: Anyway, I drew up to the barrier and the security man answered and I very politely asked if I could commandeer a space just for a couple of hours - he said flatly "no". I thought ok, I'll appeal to his better nature and I explained I was heavily pregnant and could I please have a space as a one off..."no" was the considered answer :nope: Now, I'm not one for playing the preggy card but there is no parking any closer than maybe a 10 minute walk from the building, add to this my laptop, files etc - me no happy :growlmad: When I got back to the building, I could see 4 spaces that were empty which I noted were still empty when I left - why he such a poofuck? :shrug: He must be pregist! Then, as if that weren't bad enough, I'd only just started my presentation and the fire alarm went off.....TWICE! Two trips down and back to the meeting room (3 floors up :shock:) and yes, you've guessed it, our meeting point was at the top of the hill in the very steep car park. I really hope whoever burned their toast was happy!! 

Ahhhhhh, I feel cleansed and I apologise for that vicious outburst....B, do you think you could send me the little blue man to return me to a zen like state? :shrug: I daren't take my BP right now :nope:


----------



## addie25

April what a jerk for him to speak to her like that. He needs to apologize. My opinion is to talk to her n ask what her reasons r for not wanting to go. Then have her dad u and her sit down and talk about it as a group so it gets resolved and she's happy about going again so no one has to force her. Thats what I wud do and he needs to apologize first how wrong of him!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hi lovelies :wave:
> 
> I'm back after my day on the road but now have to start catching up on almost 100 emails that have appeared in my inbox..oh what joy :wacko:
> 
> *RANT ALERT>>>>>RANT ALERT>>>>>RANT ALERT>>>>>>RANT ALERT*
> 
> Get this...the building my meeting was in today often let people park in the limited spaces at the bottom of the building if you're only going to be a couple of hours. I have NEVER asked to do this as I'm perfectly capable of a bit of walking when I've parked off site but obviously now things are getting a bit tougher in that department. By the way, this was the same office where I fell over the wall while parking off site :blush: Anyway, I drew up to the barrier and the security man answered and I very politely asked if I could commandeer a space just for a couple of hours - he said flatly "no". I thought ok, I'll appeal to his better nature and I explained I was heavily pregnant and could I please have a space as a one off..."no" was the considered answer :nope: Now, I'm not one for playing the preggy card but there is no parking any closer than maybe a 10 minute walk from the building, add to this my laptop, files etc - me no happy :growlmad: When I got back to the building, I could see 4 spaces that were empty which I noted were still empty when I left - why he such a poofuck? :shrug: He must be pregist! Then, as if that weren't bad enough, I'd only just started my presentation and the fire alarm went off.....TWICE! Two trips down and back to the meeting room (3 floors up :shock:) and yes, you've guessed it, our meeting point was at the top of the hill in the very steep car park. I really hope whoever burned their toast was happy!!
> 
> Ahhhhhh, I feel cleansed and I apologise for that vicious outburst....B, do you think you could send me the little blue man to return me to a zen like state? :shrug: I daren't take my BP right now :nope:

Kit this is not on! What a horrible man I want to hit him! I hope you have a nice relaxing evening x


----------



## addie25

Kit how rude was he. I would have asked to talk to his suprvisor!!!! U shudbt have to walk that far preggers!!!


----------



## mummyApril

I did ask her Addie, her response was my bed is too small and there's a slug in her room (she hates slugs) so I came to the conclusion she doesn't want to go, and because her sister is here she doesn't want to leave her, I am sitting down with her dad thursday if he even talks to her in a crappy way he will be leaving without her, court order or no court order!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Kit- you need a trunk Molly, or I guess there it would be a boot Molly. If ever a poofucky bloke were to do you wrong or make you mad, you just pop open the boot and let me at 'em! What a... :grr: Imma gonna get both that sorry sod of a guard and Faye's dad. You don't treat a turtle or turtle baby so rudely!


----------



## addie25

Lol Molly ur funny. Next time girls call them a douche!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

In other news, baby is so much stronger than I'm used to! Example: I had set my phone on my tum and kicked it right off! Also 100 more days!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Lol 2 funny!!!!:baby: is lettin u know he's there!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie my love you never told me what your favourite colour combinations were... I don't mean to bother but it would be helpful to know.... in terms of gifts and all. :blush:


----------



## addie25

I can't wait till the last day of work!!!! My boss just walks around being horrible to people n just waists my time. She called me today n in a belittling tone said "did u just send a kid to the nurse bc her nose is running" n went on and on like a bitch n i cut her off n said did u touch her head or take her temp she's burning up I'm pretty sure that warrants a visit to the nurse. She just bitches about everything I do and that kind of stupid call takes time away from my teaching! I m serious I'm so glad she's getting fired She a horrible person N boss. I wish her well in future but never Again shud she be a boss!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all !! 

Kit what a nasty poofuck !!!


----------



## addie25

:hi: how r u!!!


----------



## Sarachka

April, Kit and Addie sorry you're dealing with shitheads at the moment!


----------



## addie25

Lol good word for her lol she is a shit head and needs to go to confession for all her horrible and illegal acts this year!!! How she got In Charge of a school is beyond me! She lost custody of her child how can she run a school!!!


----------



## LunaLady

You're right, Sarachka - lots of poofuckery going on! I swear, some people have no soul. :nope:


----------



## addie25

Agreed some people dont. I don't know how this woman looks in the mirror all she does is bully everyone that works here n steals our money and is horrible when u get sick. One lady lost her husband and she gas her a hard time for taking off and then the lady had a heart attack and my boss was furious and tried to stop her health benefits and the 3 ladies thy had babies last month she is refusing to but them on the health benefits it's so illegal what a douche!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes ladies what a bunch of poo fuck faces they all are 

And addie I can not believe the head has lost custody of her own child + runs a bloody school wtf obviously very different rules from here in that aspect I think ..??? Would you uk'ers agree? You would not be able to (well legally)work or work where kids were if something like that had happened ?


----------



## LunaLady

We're dealing with some troubled times in our house, too.... We've decided to find a new home for one of our dogs - Pip. He's been a thorn in my side nearly since we got him, but DH just loves him so much. Pip is _his_ dog. 
But, Pip is very territorial and aggressive towards people and dogs he doesn't know. It makes for some serious preparations when people come to our house or when we need to go on vacation. Sometimes we spend more money getting Pip into a kennel with all these special instructions than we do on our vacation itself!!
Yesterday it came to a head when we tried to go on a hike. We drove to the trail head and Pip was just going absolutely ballistic in the car. Barking non-stop and once we stopped, he was full of anxiety. We got their leashes on and headed toward the trail and the very first person we encounter he began snarling and barking at. DH had to restrain him and I burst into tears and said, "Nope, we can't do this. We're going home."
In the car, I told DH that I'm done re-arranging our life to make sure we are protecting other people and dogs from our dog. We are not going to be able to keep this up with a baby. And to be clear - Pip's never bit anyone and I wouldn't fear he'd be aggressive with our baby, it just takes so much time and energy every day to keep this dog contained. I get frustrated with him on a daily basis.
He needs a home on a farm, or with someone who wants a guard dog. Luna, our other dog, is the sweetest dog you'll ever come across. She's so docile that she 'submissive pees' when she meets new people or when I come home from being gone for a few days. Which is also annoying, but at least I don't fear she'll attack someone if I'm not holding the leash tight enough.

Anyway... we've had Pip for FIVE years now and it's really painful to think that he won't be part of our family, but I really think we're doing the right thing. We just cannot go on modifying our day to day life because of this dog.... our lives are going to be revolving around baby when he comes, there won't be any more time to jump through hoops and bend over backwards to protect the world from our dog. 

It's just so sad. He really is a loving dog if you're his family or someone he knows. He's always ready with lots of kisses and tail wags. He just wants to protect us to a fault. :(

:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollz yay only 100 days to go yipee for you


----------



## new mummy2010

Ahh luna that sounds like a right horrible decision to have to make but probably the right one as like you say he is as hard work if not harder than a new baby and you can't poss do voth and give them both the attention they need and deserve I'm sure you and mr luna will find him a perfect homebefore he moves out xx


----------



## addie25

Luna Im sorry about ur dog that must b hard to decide what to do .:hugs:

Newmum I think it's bc I work with kids in poverty people r less likely to look at the school n c what's goin on but the state finally came n I think they will shut this school down finally!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks girls, it sure is hard. We're not in any hurry, so we're going to be awfully picky about where Pip goes. 
I have also contacted the shelter we got him from (it's a no kill group) because I think they may have better resources to find him a home than I do (I've really only got Craigslist).


----------



## Mollykins

Big hugs Luna- I know how hard that is. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

for Kitty xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna that's sad for your DH but it sounds like Pip (my mum's name!:wacko:) is a bit of a handful and best on some enormous farm where he can run and protect to his heart's content. And as you say with baby, and then baby's little friends who come to play it could all be a bit much:shrug: Maybe Trin will take Pip?:haha: A hard decision though, especially if DH is in love, dog love affairs are the strongest:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

How are you today miss b?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna that's sad for your DH but it sounds like Pip (my mum's name!:wacko:) is a bit of a handful and best on some enormous farm where he can run and protect to his heart's content. And as you say with baby, and then baby's little friends who come to play it could all be a bit much:shrug: Maybe Trin will take Pip?:haha: A hard decision though, especially if DH is in love, dog love affairs are the strongest:nope:

Yep, you're so right. He deserves a place that will LOVE that he's protective as much as we deserve to not have to cater to his needs all the time. I hope something can be worked out!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Soooooooooooooooooo.........I flew my kite today!:wohoo: 

Strapped up the broken rod with some gaffa tape and launched the baby:thumbup: And we went to a local farm and Holly has spent the day running around and rock climbing on the remains of an old castle (Hadleigh Castle for anyone who knows the area:haha:) With my nephew:hugs: and little niece:hugs: My nephew is soooo cool, I nuv him:cloud9:

Then we got home and I've been guzzling wine with my cousin, he's cool too, a complete Essex madman, all his friends are called Barry the Nutter and Dodgy Dave etc in true Cockney style, and he teaches tennis and drives round in a 2CV :thumbup: Now my parents want wine too so I may have a hangover tomorrow April:blush:

I'm simmering a bean casserole for everyone, nom nom. I have to cook when I'm here, otherwise my parents would have something light and easy for dinner, and I don't really do light n easy when it comes to nom nom:shrug: Rich and complicated is more my thang:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> How are you today miss b?

Top form thanks miss molly J:thumbup: All the better for a bit of vin rouge:wine: I don't usually drink red and it's warming the cockles of my heart:haha: 

My monkeydaughter ate crisps for dinner tonight:blush: I offered her 3 different nice proper dinners and she rejected them all in favour of crisps, for which she yowled:shrug: England is having a bad influence on her! They _were_ organic cheese and herb baby crisps but even so! Not her usual French gastronomical fayre of green beans and fish and lentils:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Lol B at your cousins friends names they should make a madmen of essex spin off!!!

Glad you got to fly your baby !!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hi lovelies :wave:
> 
> I'm back after my day on the road but now have to start catching up on almost 100 emails that have appeared in my inbox..oh what joy :wacko:
> 
> *RANT ALERT>>>>>RANT ALERT>>>>>RANT ALERT>>>>>>RANT ALERT*
> 
> Get this...the building my meeting was in today often let people park in the limited spaces at the bottom of the building if you're only going to be a couple of hours. I have NEVER asked to do this as I'm perfectly capable of a bit of walking when I've parked off site but obviously now things are getting a bit tougher in that department. By the way, this was the same office where I fell over the wall while parking off site :blush: Anyway, I drew up to the barrier and the security man answered and I very politely asked if I could commandeer a space just for a couple of hours - he said flatly "no". I thought ok, I'll appeal to his better nature and I explained I was heavily pregnant and could I please have a space as a one off..."no" was the considered answer :nope: Now, I'm not one for playing the preggy card but there is no parking any closer than maybe a 10 minute walk from the building, add to this my laptop, files etc - me no happy :growlmad: When I got back to the building, I could see 4 spaces that were empty which I noted were still empty when I left - why he such a poofuck? :shrug: He must be pregist! Then, as if that weren't bad enough, I'd only just started my presentation and the fire alarm went off.....TWICE! Two trips down and back to the meeting room (3 floors up :shock:) and yes, you've guessed it, our meeting point was at the top of the hill in the very steep car park. I really hope whoever burned their toast was happy!!
> 
> Ahhhhhh, I feel cleansed and I apologise for that vicious outburst....B, do you think you could send me the little blue man to return me to a zen like state? :shrug: I daren't take my BP right now :nope:

Why did you not feign contractions at the security wannker's feet Kit?:nope: 

What a total Arse, so much for English Gentlemanliness- and I well remember when you fell over the wall there:hugs: You're stoical compared to me, I would have wailed in your shoes Kit, I was such a weeper when I was pregnant:cry: Wailed in his face. All tearful and helpless and gasping and dribbling with snot saying that I don't like him because he's a meanie and just you wait until you're 2 weeks away from maternity leave and then you'll see what it's like :cry:

I sent you the little blue man, I had to seek him in French cyberspace :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

In case you missed him:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww B- you seem to be living the dream holiday eh? So jealous! Enjoy you vin rouge of the heart warming variety. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg i just found pic when 1st found out i was preg!

this is at 6 weeks
https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1843/6w5dk.jpg17 weekshttps://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> where is Luna?
> 
> I don't know:shrug: I bought her a wee present today. Wee as in 'small' in Kit's language, not wee as in urine, in case you were wondering:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Here I am! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me! I feel so special! :cloud9:
> 
> We just were busying ourselves playing in our new car!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> We traded in our Prius for an FJ Cruiser. Now we can't wait to go camping!
> 
> And B - I'm not overly fond of cars, but we wouldn't be able to do anything without them :shrug: DH's gotta get to work, I gotta get groceries (store is about 20 minutes away by car) and we just love a good camping trip deep in the woods! :happydance:
> 
> Our other car is a Volvo 240 wagon :haha: I love that thing to death. I'll never part with it. My daddy bought it for me when I moved out and I nuv it so :hugs:
> 
> Hugs and kisses! :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Whoah!! I LOVE your new car...that is one gorgeous looking cruiser :cloud9: You lucky lady you! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Guess who is coming to stay next week Wednesday - Sunday? Yes *BOTH *my babies *Alex *and *Sophie*!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Yay for your new rig Luna! We got new phones. HTC Inspire 4G :)

Ooooo, swanky phone Molly! My friend who was just here over the weekend just bought one of them too and NUVs it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Aww B- you seem to be living the dream holiday eh? So jealous! Enjoy you vin rouge of the heart warming variety. :hugs:

Ho ho ho, yes I am having the dream holiday because my family are here and that's what's important but the English girls will laugh at the idea of a dream holiday being in Essex! I will let them comment for me...!!!! It ain't no Seychelles but I'm having the bestest time....just seeing LO with her Grandparents is so lovely for me, living at a distance the rest of the time:cloud9: 

AND my BF in all the world since the beginning of time (we met in the clinic in our mum's tums:thumbup:) just called and is coming over with 2 other close friends of mine tomorrow eve:dance:

AND I'm meeting April tomorrow and other Turtles on Sunday, so yes, Molly, it is rather a dream holiday!! :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> where is Luna?
> 
> I don't know:shrug: I bought her a wee present today. Wee as in 'small' in Kit's language, not wee as in urine, in case you were wondering:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Here I am! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me! I feel so special! :cloud9:
> 
> We just were busying ourselves playing in our new car!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> We traded in our Prius for an FJ Cruiser. Now we can't wait to go camping!
> 
> And B - I'm not overly fond of cars, but we wouldn't be able to do anything without them :shrug: DH's gotta get to work, I gotta get groceries (store is about 20 minutes away by car) and we just love a good camping trip deep in the woods! :happydance:
> 
> Our other car is a Volvo 240 wagon :haha: I love that thing to death. I'll never part with it. My daddy bought it for me when I moved out and I nuv it so :hugs:
> 
> Hugs and kisses! :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah!! I LOVE your new car...that is one gorgeous looking cruiser :cloud9: You lucky lady you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit!! I am very lucky, indeed! :thumbup:
We've got lots of camping trips planned out, now..... :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hello my dears :hi:, hope you all had a lovely long weekend and are ready to start week :wacko:. At least it's a day shorter :winkwink:.
> Didn't really catch up (only randomly) :blush:, but I hope April is ok :hugs:.
> 
> I am becoming very paranoid about my pregnancy. Lack of symptoms :cry:.
> Still want to wait 2-3 weeks before I go for scan.
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to you all.

Helloooooo lovely emandi :hugs:

It's too long since we chatted. 

Ah now don't be worrying about your ickle beany m'love, I'm sure all is well and being symptomless doesn't mean it's bad news...remember I'm living proof and now I'm huge :shock: with a bebe who just won't quit kicking me in the ribs! I know how easy it is to worry though - completely understand :hugs:

How is the job going so far? You're probably very tired no?


----------



## Mollykins

Clare, you are getting there love. :hugs:

Sarachka, yay for bebe time. :yipee:

Kit, thanks. It's taking some getting used to though. :)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Good luck kit! I'm just popping in to see what everyone is doing today... I have to work for a bit an then I am off to see my friend and whatnot!
> 
> Sighs, thanks B he's just worried. It's twice in 5 weeks. It may need surgery which is scary!
> 
> I like the htc's Molly my friends have them and they really rate them.
> 
> Luna that's a beaut of a car. Loverly. We have a Volvo wagon too at this house and we love it.
> 
> Emandi :hugs: kit was symptomless for a while and Luna you'll end up like Luna if you're not careful, wishing for nausea one minute and living in the toilet the next!

Jaynie..how's your friend m'love? Collapsed lung = not good :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Happy Tuesday ladies. Hope everyone had a good weekend (and bank holiday for those on this side of the pond).
> 
> Kit  bet youre literally counting the days til you finish work. Hopefully the next two weeks will fly by for you.
> 
> April - hope your headache is better this morning, and the girls are behaving today.
> 
> HM  glad its sunny for you today. Its sun and blue skies here at the moment too so Im hoping to get out in the garden for a bit.
> 
> Newmummy - enjoy your swim :thumbup:
> 
> Well we had an interesting night last night with an unexpected trip to labour suite. I hadnt felt bubs move too much during the day, but shes normally more active at night and we had been busy so I didnt think too much of it. But then I felt almost nothing, apart from a few light flutters, in the evening, when normally shes squirming about. Rang midwife and she said to come up. Strapped up to a monitor, baby was fine. Heartbeat all good, lots of movements. They kept me on the monitor for half an hour. Registered 2 contractions which she said is fine, as it will pick up braxton hicks. So massive relief that everything is fine. Baby is back to being squirmy today so obviously just having a quiet one yesterday (til they stuck on the monitor!!). They also said they think she has turned head down again, but isnt engaged yet. So a bit of an eventful evening, but nice to hear the heartbeat, and definitely worth going if youre ever worried.
> Also got to have a sneaky look around delivery suite which was good as our hospital doesnt do tours anymore. So thatll help with making decision of hospital vs home birth too.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a good Tuesday :flower:

Thanks very much Essie...I'm willing these last few days of work away for sure.

You did exactly the right thing going to the hospital...too many of us "don't want to be a bother" and forget that that is what people are paid to do if you have any worries at all. I'm so glad all was well with your perfect little girl :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg i just found pic when 1st found out i was preg!
> 
> this is at 6 weeks
> https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1843/6w5dk.jpg17 weekshttps://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg

Aww what a lovely change:hugs: 

That's so beautiful the stuff your nan and stepmum knitted Clare:thumbup: AND I'll need your address soon for a YELLOW present to post you- PM me your address when you have a mo:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! glad to see everyone is good! Holly its going to rain this afternoon apparently but you never know lol, its sunny tomorrow though :thumbup: and and i will have both of the girls with me now :happydance:
> 
> Cool! I'll have my little niece and my mum and dad and my sis might join us later on...and my dad is going to bring a flute to show you, bless. He's very excited about that and will spend ages deciding which one to bring I'm sure!Click to expand...
> 
> oh yay im looking forward to that! and all of it :DClick to expand...

Oooh I'm so excited to hear about your meet up - sounds silly but I'm so curious to know everyone's impressions of each other..like will April and Bethany be what each other expected or totally different? EXCITED!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Had a nice swim felt weightless for once lol!!!
> 
> Yes B lil lula loves trekking threw woods and forest woofing and foraging, very jel I'm missing all these meet ups this week ;-(
> 
> Essie I'm glad you went I would of too and great you had a nosey around too
> 
> Kit- have you done your antenatel classes yet?

No, no antenatal classes yet. Mine are on the 7th, 14th and 21st June. What about you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka did you get my text? Not sure if my phone is working with Uk-ites, loads have missed my texts:wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka did you get my text? Not sure if my phone is working with Uk-ites, loads have missed my texts:wacko:

No love I didn't :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Had a nice swim felt weightless for once lol!!!
> 
> Yes B lil lula loves trekking threw woods and forest woofing and foraging, very jel I'm missing all these meet ups this week ;-(
> 
> Essie I'm glad you went I would of too and great you had a nosey around too
> 
> Kit- have you done your antenatel classes yet?
> 
> No, no antenatal classes yet. Mine are on the 7th, 14th and 21st June. What about you?Click to expand...

:haha: I had them from 6 months and ten of the things! They are soooo laaaaiiiiiid baaaaacck the English hospitals compared to Froggo ones! The sessions served me nothing in actual childbirth terms, except learning all the key birthing vocab in French (not to be underestimated!:wacko:) but they were a really good laugh and I made some friends there that I still see from time to time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! glad to see everyone is good! Holly its going to rain this afternoon apparently but you never know lol, its sunny tomorrow though :thumbup: and and i will have both of the girls with me now :happydance:
> 
> Cool! I'll have my little niece and my mum and dad and my sis might join us later on...and my dad is going to bring a flute to show you, bless. He's very excited about that and will spend ages deciding which one to bring I'm sure!Click to expand...
> 
> oh yay im looking forward to that! and all of it :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh I'm so excited to hear about your meet up - sounds silly but I'm so curious to know everyone's impressions of each other..like will April and Bethany be what each other expected or totally different? EXCITED!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Isn't it such fun? I think I'm going to be most surprised by seeing a pregnancy bump in real life:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to have dinner and then an earlyish night, meeting April tomorrow!:wohoo: Big kiss all, I'm working on the UK connection problem! I've sent you a text message too Kit, about 3 days ago when I sent Sarachka's- I'll try again with the International code though :thumbup:

nighty night xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Me meet April tomorrow:happydance: jealous turtles I see you:haha:


----------



## addie25

:hissy: Im so jealous! Someone needs to video chat with me :haha:

So I am excited about this weekend now. DH is going to a bachelor party (he is hosting it at the beach house Fri-Sat. They are taking a boat out all day sat then hes coming home. So Fri night my friend and I decided to have a slumber party at my house since we have not had one well since 6th grade lol well actually bachlorette party. Then sat I am taking a limo into NYC and having dinner with all the cousins, aunts, uncles, and grandparents (all my DH family) but I am going to go even tho he can not because I love his family and want to see them. Plus my friend will be there (since she is marrying DH cousin)

So now Im not sad DH is away all weekend bc Im busy as a bee. Sunday he and I are going to his cousins and my friends engagement party so that should be fun as well. SO LETS SEE. IVF, SLEEP OVER, LIMO TO CITY, AND ENGAGEMENT PARTY IM SO EXCITEDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww Kit- you need a trunk Molly, or I guess there it would be a boot Molly. If ever a poofucky bloke were to do you wrong or make you mad, you just pop open the boot and let me at 'em! What a... :grr: Imma gonna get both that sorry sod of a guard and Faye's dad. You don't treat a turtle or turtle baby so rudely!

Yep..I gots to get me one of them!! Thanks Molly...we can always rely on you for some justified violence :winkwink::thumbup:

I must say I'm disappointed with Faye's dad too...he always seemed to do much better than Angel's dad :shrug: Still, nobody's perfect I suppose.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> In other news, baby is so much stronger than I'm used to! Example: I had set my phone on my tum and kicked it right off! Also 100 more days!! :happydance:

:bodyb: SUPERBABY!!!!!! :happydance:

Oh my, 100 days for you! You're in the line of dominos m'love...time's going to fly past!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I can't wait till the last day of work!!!! My boss just walks around being horrible to people n just waists my time. She called me today n in a belittling tone said "did u just send a kid to the nurse bc her nose is running" n went on and on like a bitch n i cut her off n said did u touch her head or take her temp she's burning up I'm pretty sure that warrants a visit to the nurse. She just bitches about everything I do and that kind of stupid call takes time away from my teaching! I m serious I'm so glad she's getting fired She a horrible person N boss. I wish her well in future but never Again shud she be a boss!!!

Ooo, sounds like a right biatch! It never fails to amaze me how people like this end up working with children??? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi all !!
> 
> Kit what a nasty poofuck !!!

Thanks Crunchie..he was and I'm still sulking :sulk:

How are you? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> We're dealing with some troubled times in our house, too.... We've decided to find a new home for one of our dogs - Pip. He's been a thorn in my side nearly since we got him, but DH just loves him so much. Pip is _his_ dog.
> But, Pip is very territorial and aggressive towards people and dogs he doesn't know. It makes for some serious preparations when people come to our house or when we need to go on vacation. Sometimes we spend more money getting Pip into a kennel with all these special instructions than we do on our vacation itself!!
> Yesterday it came to a head when we tried to go on a hike. We drove to the trail head and Pip was just going absolutely ballistic in the car. Barking non-stop and once we stopped, he was full of anxiety. We got their leashes on and headed toward the trail and the very first person we encounter he began snarling and barking at. DH had to restrain him and I burst into tears and said, "Nope, we can't do this. We're going home."
> In the car, I told DH that I'm done re-arranging our life to make sure we are protecting other people and dogs from our dog. We are not going to be able to keep this up with a baby. And to be clear - Pip's never bit anyone and I wouldn't fear he'd be aggressive with our baby, it just takes so much time and energy every day to keep this dog contained. I get frustrated with him on a daily basis.
> He needs a home on a farm, or with someone who wants a guard dog. Luna, our other dog, is the sweetest dog you'll ever come across. She's so docile that she 'submissive pees' when she meets new people or when I come home from being gone for a few days. Which is also annoying, but at least I don't fear she'll attack someone if I'm not holding the leash tight enough.
> 
> Anyway... we've had Pip for FIVE years now and it's really painful to think that he won't be part of our family, but I really think we're doing the right thing. We just cannot go on modifying our day to day life because of this dog.... our lives are going to be revolving around baby when he comes, there won't be any more time to jump through hoops and bend over backwards to protect the world from our dog.
> 
> It's just so sad. He really is a loving dog if you're his family or someone he knows. He's always ready with lots of kisses and tail wags. He just wants to protect us to a fault. :(
> 
> :cry:

:cry:

I'm so sad for you Luna..having to make a decision like this. My heart would be breaking like yours but you know what's right and best. You will have a new centre of your universe in a few short months and that changes your perspective on everything. :cry:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait till the last day of work!!!! My boss just walks around being horrible to people n just waists my time. She called me today n in a belittling tone said "did u just send a kid to the nurse bc her nose is running" n went on and on like a bitch n i cut her off n said did u touch her head or take her temp she's burning up I'm pretty sure that warrants a visit to the nurse. She just bitches about everything I do and that kind of stupid call takes time away from my teaching! I m serious I'm so glad she's getting fired She a horrible person N boss. I wish her well in future but never Again shud she be a boss!!!
> 
> Ooo, sounds like a right biatch! It never fails to amaze me how people like this end up working with children??? :shrug:Click to expand...

YES SHE IS THE :devil:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
> 
> for Kitty xxxx

:yipee:

Thanks B :hugs: I feel so much better already :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Soooooooooooooooooo.........I flew my kite today!:wohoo:
> 
> Strapped up the broken rod with some gaffa tape and launched the baby:thumbup: And we went to a local farm and Holly has spent the day running around and rock climbing on the remains of an old castle (Hadleigh Castle for anyone who knows the area:haha:) With my nephew:hugs: and little niece:hugs: My nephew is soooo cool, I nuv him:cloud9:
> 
> Then we got home and I've been guzzling wine with my cousin, he's cool too, a complete Essex madman, all his friends are called Barry the Nutter and Dodgy Dave etc in true Cockney style, and he teaches tennis and drives round in a 2CV :thumbup: Now my parents want wine too so I may have a hangover tomorrow April:blush:
> 
> I'm simmering a bean casserole for everyone, nom nom. I have to cook when I'm here, otherwise my parents would have something light and easy for dinner, and I don't really do light n easy when it comes to nom nom:shrug: Rich and complicated is more my thang:munch:

This sounds like another fab holiday day! Loving the cockerney names :haha:

Din dins sounds like a tasty little number and that wine seems to be slipping down rather easily :drunk:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies :wave:
> 
> I'm back after my day on the road but now have to start catching up on almost 100 emails that have appeared in my inbox..oh what joy :wacko:
> 
> *RANT ALERT>>>>>RANT ALERT>>>>>RANT ALERT>>>>>>RANT ALERT*
> 
> Get this...the building my meeting was in today often let people park in the limited spaces at the bottom of the building if you're only going to be a couple of hours. I have NEVER asked to do this as I'm perfectly capable of a bit of walking when I've parked off site but obviously now things are getting a bit tougher in that department. By the way, this was the same office where I fell over the wall while parking off site :blush: Anyway, I drew up to the barrier and the security man answered and I very politely asked if I could commandeer a space just for a couple of hours - he said flatly "no". I thought ok, I'll appeal to his better nature and I explained I was heavily pregnant and could I please have a space as a one off..."no" was the considered answer :nope: Now, I'm not one for playing the preggy card but there is no parking any closer than maybe a 10 minute walk from the building, add to this my laptop, files etc - me no happy :growlmad: When I got back to the building, I could see 4 spaces that were empty which I noted were still empty when I left - why he such a poofuck? :shrug: He must be pregist! Then, as if that weren't bad enough, I'd only just started my presentation and the fire alarm went off.....TWICE! Two trips down and back to the meeting room (3 floors up :shock:) and yes, you've guessed it, our meeting point was at the top of the hill in the very steep car park. I really hope whoever burned their toast was happy!!
> 
> Ahhhhhh, I feel cleansed and I apologise for that vicious outburst....B, do you think you could send me the little blue man to return me to a zen like state? :shrug: I daren't take my BP right now :nope:
> 
> Why did you not feign contractions at the security wannker's feet Kit?:nope:
> 
> What a total Arse, so much for English Gentlemanliness- and I well remember when you fell over the wall there:hugs: You're stoical compared to me, I would have wailed in your shoes Kit, I was such a weeper when I was pregnant:cry: Wailed in his face. All tearful and helpless and gasping and dribbling with snot saying that I don't like him because he's a meanie and just you wait until you're 2 weeks away from maternity leave and then you'll see what it's like :cry:
> 
> I sent you the little blue man, I had to seek him in French cyberspace :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm, feigning contractions :-k You could be on to something there! 

Thanks for venturing forth into French cyberspace for the little blue man - twice! I muchly appreciate it and nuv you for doing that :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Guess who is coming to stay next week Wednesday - Sunday? Yes *BOTH *my babies *Alex *and *Sophie*!

:wohoo:

You'll have them all to yourself for like....5 days!! :shock: Wow, you're a fab auntie! Is your sis away for a break?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Had a nice swim felt weightless for once lol!!!
> 
> Yes B lil lula loves trekking threw woods and forest woofing and foraging, very jel I'm missing all these meet ups this week ;-(
> 
> Essie I'm glad you went I would of too and great you had a nosey around too
> 
> Kit- have you done your antenatel classes yet?
> 
> No, no antenatal classes yet. Mine are on the 7th, 14th and 21st June. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I had them from 6 months and ten of the things! They are soooo laaaaiiiiiid baaaaacck the English hospitals compared to Froggo ones! The sessions served me nothing in actual childbirth terms, except learning all the key birthing vocab in French (not to be underestimated!:wacko:) but they were a really good laugh and I made some friends there that I still see from time to time!Click to expand...

Wow, yet again there are massive differences in antenatal care between France and the UK. Having not gone to any classes yet, i'm not sure if 10 would be necessary..it's all blowing out the candle and hospital tours I think..we'll see. Nice you made some friends from yours though :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to have dinner and then an earlyish night, meeting April tomorrow!:wohoo: Big kiss all, I'm working on the UK connection problem! I've sent you a text message too Kit, about 3 days ago when I sent Sarachka's- I'll try again with the International code though :thumbup:
> 
> nighty night xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Me meet April tomorrow:happydance: jealous turtles I see you:haha:

Good night my lovely...I obviously haven't had any text from you :shrug: I will try to text you and see if you can receive it.

I hope you and April have a lovely meet up tomorrow and can't wait to hear all about it :happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> :hissy: Im so jealous! Someone needs to video chat with me :haha:
> 
> So I am excited about this weekend now. DH is going to a bachelor party (he is hosting it at the beach house Fri-Sat. They are taking a boat out all day sat then hes coming home. So Fri night my friend and I decided to have a slumber party at my house since we have not had one well since 6th grade lol well actually bachlorette party. Then sat I am taking a limo into NYC and having dinner with all the cousins, aunts, uncles, and grandparents (all my DH family) but I am going to go even tho he can not because I love his family and want to see them. Plus my friend will be there (since she is marrying DH cousin)
> 
> So now Im not sad DH is away all weekend bc Im busy as a bee. Sunday he and I are going to his cousins and my friends engagement party so that should be fun as well. SO LETS SEE. IVF, SLEEP OVER, LIMO TO CITY, AND ENGAGEMENT PARTY IM SO EXCITEDDDDDDDDD!

Wow addie...sounds a-maze-ing!!! You are in for a massively fun weekend!! Enjoy every second! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:bodyb: POWER POSTER EXTRAORDINAIRE!!!! :bodyb:


----------



## Mollykins

Justified violence..... :-k better than unjustified I would suppose. :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Im back!!!! I was going to go to the store and shop but took a nap first but now my friends coming over in a bit to order in food.DH is going to a concert. Very busy week for my hubby! He wanted me to come to the concert but after 8 years together I finally said nooooooooo I hateeeeeeee that banddddddd ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Justified violence..... :-k better than unjustified I would suppose. :winkwink:

Of course...all cases of Molly kick-ass are justifiable :thumbup: same as all the cans of whoop-ass I'd open on anyone who messed with you my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Im back!!!! I was going to go to the store and shop but took a nap first but now my friends coming over in a bit to order in food.DH is going to a concert. Very busy week for my hubby! He wanted me to come to the concert but after 8 years together I finally said nooooooooo I hateeeeeeee that banddddddd ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Wow! It took you 8 years to confess?? That's devotion!


----------



## addie25

LOL well ive always said I am not a big fan but that I would go bc I like to dance with DH but now Im like HELL TO THE NO AM I GOING TO SEE THAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: Quite right addie!:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Well night night to all, and here's to a considerably less poofuckish day tomorrow for anyone who was subjected to poofuckyness today.

Lots of love

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Sleep well Kit :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: It's my first turtle meet day!:happydance:

We're going to a fab place too, which will be revealed after the event to prevent the axe murdering psychos turning up Kit:winkwink:

Can't wait, I woke up before LO with excitement this morning:haha: And it's really sunny!


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg i just found pic when 1st found out i was preg!
> 
> this is at 6 weeks
> https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1843/6w5dk.jpg17 weekshttps://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg

Awww look how much your bebe is growing yay I bet your so happy now lovely ;-)



Sarachka said:


> Guess who is coming to stay next week Wednesday - Sunday? Yes *BOTH *my babies *Alex *and *Sophie*!

Sarachka-that will be fabulous woo hoo we will have lots of piccys from you next week ,no?? I bet you can't wait,is your sister staying or are you proper niece + nephew sitting?




kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Had a nice swim felt weightless for once lol!!!
> 
> Yes B lil lula loves trekking threw woods and forest woofing and foraging, very jel I'm missing all these meet ups this week ;-(
> 
> Essie I'm glad you went I would of too and great you had a nosey around too
> 
> Kit- have you done your antenatel classes yet?
> 
> 
> No, no antenatal classes yet. Mine are on the 7th, 14th and 21st June. What about you?Click to expand...

Mine is over a full day sunday 19th june !!! Let me know how yours go?



HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: It's my first turtle meet day!:happydance:
> 
> We're going to a fab place too, which will be revealed after the event to prevent the axe murdering psychos turning up Kit:winkwink:
> 
> Can't wait, I woke up before LO with excitement this morning:haha: And it's really sunny!

I'm so jel ;-( but hopefully I will get to meet up with some turts when I'm on mat leave + when nate has been born 

Addie sounds like you have a fab weekend ahead lovely


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning turtles :flower:

It's beautifully sunny today and the sky is blue :happydance:

I'm working from home which is soooo good but back on the road tomorrow :nope:

I hope everyone has a fab Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: It's my first turtle meet day!:happydance:
> 
> We're going to a fab place too, which will be revealed after the event to prevent the axe murdering psychos turning up Kit:winkwink:
> 
> Can't wait, I woke up before LO with excitement this morning:haha: And it's really sunny!

Yay!!! Enjoy your meet up and I promise not to bring my axe on Sunday :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Hayley - hope you're all having a great time!

I'll definitely let you know how the antenatal classes go :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie my love you never told me what your favourite colour combinations were... I don't mean to bother but it would be helpful to know.... in terms of gifts and all. :blush:

Sorry Molly :blush: MY BAD! I have been a naughty turtle although to be fair last night I was planning my trip darn south to meet the UK branch of turtles! :lol: so I just didn't have the time. Christmas post to follow! Ha! 

I like green, t'is my favourite nut I would set it with black or grey. I also like red and gray (red's my second fave) and red and navy blue. Some options for you there too :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> Yes ladies what a bunch of poo fuck faces they all are
> 
> And addie I can not believe the head has lost custody of her own child + runs a bloody school wtf obviously very different rules from here in that aspect I think ..??? Would you uk'ers agree? You would not be able to (well legally)work or work where kids were if something like that had happened ?

I don't think it would exclude you per se and when on an application does it say - 'have you ever had your children removed from your care?' It is something, I think, that would go totally amiss in the application process. I like to think like you in that people get such a social stigma over here that they would NEVER apply for teaching/nursing jobs EVER. We're totes different though, over there I think drugs can be used as a sole reason to take your kids away or forced to sign custody over. Over here being a drug addict does not exclude you from being a good parent. It's a bit mad but when you think about it - it makes sense! Hope you are well.


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Thanks girls, it sure is hard. We're not in any hurry, so we're going to be awfully picky about where Pip goes.
> I have also contacted the shelter we got him from (it's a no kill group) because I think they may have better resources to find him a home than I do (I've really only got Craigslist).

Ah Luna! What a sad decision, even the right ones can be painful eh? 

I have had to give my Dog Monty up - when me and adam split up and I was at uni - he stop coming to walk him (as he was his dog too) and my sister got pregnant and I had nowhere to live and we had to get rid of him. I was dead upset but like you - my Mum afforded me time and he was a nervous dog - didn't like to be alone (would be howling whenever we returned from somewhere) and we found a really good shelter and they found him someone who was retired and I was happy again because he can pester someone all day long :haha: and probably never be alone. It might be that Pip is suited to a one dog family and that will totally change him! Know what I mean? Big :hugs: anyway - hope you find someone marvellous for your Doggy.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww B- you seem to be living the dream holiday eh? So jealous! Enjoy you vin rouge of the heart warming variety. :hugs:
> 
> Ho ho ho, yes I am having the dream holiday because my family are here and that's what's important but the English girls will laugh at the idea of a dream holiday being in Essex! I will let them comment for me...!!!! It ain't no Seychelles but I'm having the bestest time....just seeing LO with her Grandparents is so lovely for me, living at a distance the rest of the time:cloud9:
> 
> AND my BF in all the world since the beginning of time (we met in the clinic in our mum's tums:thumbup:) just called and is coming over with 2 other close friends of mine tomorrow eve:dance:
> 
> AND I'm meeting April tomorrow and other Turtles on Sunday, so yes, Molly, it is rather a dream holiday!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Oh this is just lovely! I know! I get to see my Brother again and then have a weekend with Ash and Erin and then come back hopefully to a newly fixed relationship :haha:. He must be getting 'a message' as he asked me if I were going to London to go and party with boys :awww: such a sweet naive man. What was funnier was that I said 'I haven't got the money to go out' :rofl: he was all like 'that's not quite the answer I was looking for'. He only asks me these jealous type questions when he knows we have problems. Having him know we have problems is an achievement in itself for my thick skinned beau.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck kit! I'm just popping in to see what everyone is doing today... I have to work for a bit an then I am off to see my friend and whatnot!
> 
> Sighs, thanks B he's just worried. It's twice in 5 weeks. It may need surgery which is scary!
> 
> I like the htc's Molly my friends have them and they really rate them.
> 
> Luna that's a beaut of a car. Loverly. We have a Volvo wagon too at this house and we love it.
> 
> Emandi :hugs: kit was symptomless for a while and Luna you'll end up like Luna if you're not careful, wishing for nausea one minute and living in the toilet the next!
> 
> Jaynie..how's your friend m'love? Collapsed lung = not good :nope:Click to expand...

No it isn't and something has to give, it was 5 weeks ago since his first collapse and then nearly exactly 5 weeks later it happened again :nope:. Well he is ok, but they had a trainee put his drain in (goes through your ribs, if i could describe how painful it looks i would puke, they PART your ribs with their FINGERS! :sick:) and this guy got it wrong 3 TIMES! He needs constant morphine for the bruising and ribs etc. He wants to come home but we are all secretly hoping that he gets transferred to a specialist that will operate to stop it happening again. I hope he is ok though, he had meningitis as a kid and nearly died and he had appendicitis at the end of last year! Ha! he is my unhealthiest friend. Thanks Kit :hugs:... I am responding and then Christmas posts...


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies. Lots of pages to catch up on! Its lovely weather here, makes a big difference to the hail (yep hail!!) that we had yesterday. Have done a bit of housework this morning and now planning to relax for the rest of the day. Were going to the pub tonight with some people from our antenatal group. But were not meeting til 8pm so Ill probably be asleep in the corner, Im not an evening person anymore :sleep:

Kit  Cant believe how nasty that parking attendant was! Although I was on a train (London to Norfolk, so about 1.5 hrs) a few weeks ago, and it was packed. Not one person would give up their seat for me. And there was a teenage boy who was taking up a seat with his bloody bag! 

HM  yay for flying kites! Hope you an April have a fab time today (which of course we all know you will!) 

Have a good wednesday turtles :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hello my gorgeous remote friends! What a promising week, I seen on the weather that it is improving this week! To be hot hot hot by the weekend. I am working from home for some portion of today and then apparently my Mum's boyfriend is coming to get me to go up there and work today. Though in my opinion coming to get me is counter intuitive! Boo. Anyway... Onwards I go. 

Holly and April, have a beautiful time today I know you will though. April you did the right thing, just please bear in mind how much you would be hurt if he refused to bring her home because she is 5 and they 'want' things and they don't know yet! I know that it is dead hard to remember this because she's probably NEVER say she didn't wanna come home but before you hate him, try and remember that he is usually very good (you told us) and that he isn't perfect. Even mummies and daddies make mistakes :haha: I hope it works out and I do understand why you can't send her. He should too, that's your bebe :cry: 

Sezi are you getting them on your own or what? It sounds fun, whatever you may be doing! Are you still gonna come and meet us and people watch :haha: with a :coffee: like that time that that's what you said you and I would do. 

New Mummy - :hugs: when do you officially start Maternity leave? I have 2 days a week off and we are well close! I'll come and meet you, I trust you :hugs: we shall have tea and biscuits and talk about men and babies and other such fun things. 

Kitty, sorry that man was mean to you. You know we'd have all let you park and not been such an ignoramous. Such a jerk off. You did survive the ordeal though which is all that matters to me :hugs: and you always have us to whinge with. I hope today treats you well. I am a very lazy worker at times! I just had thousands of emails to read as I'm the only one that didn't work the long weekend :blush:

Addie I am glad you have plans sorted! And that you are excited and positive! Loving the fact that now, you have just plain come out and said it - no more watching rubbish bands for you! Unfortunately I am being dragged to a gig but I know I will have a good night. It was OH's birthday present. 

Luna. Sorry again about your doggy here's some :hugs: to be sure. *Molly!* I am using this colour because i've ran out of colours _ like_. I hope that Leo is getting stronger and stronger :cloud9: such a nice feeling. How is the phone/lappy/PC situation now? :hugs: for you too.


----------



## Sarachka

So as it stands right now, Sunday is BETHANY, KIT, JAYNIE AND ME for sure, and April is a maybe?


----------



## Sarachka

HI GUYS!

How are we all? The sun is finally out again today!

Alex and Sophie will indeed be accompanied but their mother, my sissy. Their dad will join us Friday after work. I can't wait for everyone to meet OH for the first time! I might get a bit teary-eyed when all my loves are together. :cry:

I'm so excited for Sunday!!!! What's the plan?!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Hello my gorgeous remote friends! What a promising week, I seen on the weather that it is improving this week! To be hot hot hot by the weekend. I am working from home for some portion of today and then apparently my Mum's boyfriend is coming to get me to go up there and work today. Though in my opinion coming to get me is counter intuitive! Boo. Anyway... Onwards I go.
> 
> Holly and April, have a beautiful time today I know you will though. April you did the right thing, just please bear in mind how much you would be hurt if he refused to bring her home because she is 5 and they 'want' things and they don't know yet! I know that it is dead hard to remember this because she's probably NEVER say she didn't wanna come home but before you hate him, try and remember that he is usually very good (you told us) and that he isn't perfect. Even mummies and daddies make mistakes :haha: I hope it works out and I do understand why you can't send her. He should too, that's your bebe :cry:
> 
> Sezi are you getting them on your own or what? It sounds fun, whatever you may be doing! Are you still gonna come and meet us and people watch :haha: with a :coffee: like that time that that's what you said you and I would do.
> 
> New Mummy - :hugs: when do you officially start Maternity leave? I have 2 days a week off and we are well close! I'll come and meet you, I trust you :hugs: we shall have tea and biscuits and talk about men and babies and other such fun things.
> 
> Kitty, sorry that man was mean to you. You know we'd have all let you park and not been such an ignoramous. Such a jerk off. You did survive the ordeal though which is all that matters to me :hugs: and you always have us to whinge with. I hope today treats you well. I am a very lazy worker at times! I just had thousands of emails to read as I'm the only one that didn't work the long weekend :blush:
> 
> Addie I am glad you have plans sorted! And that you are excited and positive! Loving the fact that now, you have just plain come out and said it - no more watching rubbish bands for you! Unfortunately I am being dragged to a gig but I know I will have a good night. It was OH's birthday present.
> 
> Luna. Sorry again about your doggy here's some :hugs: to be sure. *Molly!* I am using this colour because i've ran out of colours _ like_. I hope that Leo is getting stronger and stronger :cloud9: such a nice feeling. How is the phone/lappy/PC situation now? :hugs: for you too.

Hey jaynie lady I finish on the 1stjuly so have exactly 4 weeks left when I go back monday, yeah we are close I would love to meet up tat would be fab!!! Had actually forgot how close we are!!


Sarachka that sounds fab everyone getting to meet up


----------



## firstbaby25

Don't worry Hayley - I forget too. I could literally jump on a bus and we would get to meet! :yipee:... And good news on Mat Leave front! 

I think those lists are right sezi. Emandi is a maybe too though. Is your sis staying with you because her DH is working away? Are we meeting your OH or is your sister, DH and nieces nephews meeting him? :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

After that last post I counted my posts :cry: 

I wanted to dedicate but no one wanted my dedication last time :shrug: 

:wine: to all of us.


----------



## firstbaby25

I am now and ADDICT! :yipee: :wohoo: joining the turtle big girls like Kit and B :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

My 2,500 post was my Christmas post! So that's ok, it's like a mini dedication innit?!


----------



## Sarachka

OH hasn't met my sister, BIL or babies so it will be the first time. My BIL works long hours, gets home about 9pm most nights so a lot of the time she's just home alone alllllll day with the kids and might as well have a trip away. He does go abroad a lot though and she often comes during those times too.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> OH hasn't met my sister, BIL or babies so it will be the first time. My BIL works long hours, gets home about 9pm most nights so a lot of the time she's just home alone alllllll day with the kids and might as well have a trip away. He does go abroad a lot though and she often comes during those times too.

How exciting ur sisters coming!!! U girls need to post full detail of ur meet up Sunday ! I'll be checking. I may not post a lot sunday as I have an engagement party.

Well I m at work n my stomach disorder decided to kick in hard core. I wish I could go home but as u know my boss is not 2 nice! And I'm taking off tomorrow so I would feel bad for my kids but I do not know how I am going to make it! I guess I will just not eat n let my stomach rest up but I can't leave my room if i feel sick bc I m a teacher so it's not a good place to be when I'm sick like this. :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey everyone, Hope you are all well

Just letting you know that DF has had his Embolisation op! :happydance: They were trying a new way of doing the embolisation where they when through his right arm!! He had a tube put all the way up his arm down through his chest through the stomach to get to the veins that needed fixing! They didnt even have to go near his testicles :D he never even had to remove his boxer shorts! :D. It was a complete sucess and he is ALREADY home!! The veins that were in his left testicle have completely disappeared!! His has normal balls :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Addie! Sorry about that - is it colitis that you have? I'm sure it flared up in pregnancy! AND there isn't long for you now at that hateful place.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yay! Miss Zoie. What a relief. So they were visible then? These veins? I hope that that has been your 'problem' with TTC and that you end up preggo very soon. 
Have you ever had tests done? You know, cause you would know now that you are good to go basically and that would feel all :cloud9:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks firstbaby :)

They were visable and you could feel them, it felt very weird now its all gone and its all normal now :happydance: the surgeon said it was worse than the orignal test thought and the fixed it all :D Ive had all the tests done and they all came back great! Clear of PCOS and all that stuff the only problem we have has is DFs motility! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! :)

Up early, had to drive DH to his work bus stop. And I drove the FJ home! First time driving it :haha: It's nice :cloud9:

Zoie - That's great news! Glad your DH is doing well and has normal balls! :dance: :haha:

Addie - Sorry your tummy is upset! My tummy was upset this morning and woke me up at 4am... I had some serious, erm, _runs_ for like an hour.... TMI, SORRY!! :haha: So, I feel your pain! :hugs:

Jaynie - Lovely Christmas post! I love seeing all the colors :dance: I hope you're doing well today :flower: And thank you for sharing your story about your dog Monty - it must feel so good to know that he was found a perfect home :)

Clare - Looks like your bump is coming along nicely! I still feel like I don't have a bump?! I have gained a measly three pounds now, though. :haha: Are you feeling baby kick, yet?

Kit, Molly, April, Sarachka, Bethany, Emandi, Essie, Crunchie, Trin, Hayley and Lissy I hope you're all having a lovely day and enjoying yourself in whatever you're doing! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

So DH and I talked some more about the dog situation and he's not ready to give Pippen up, yet.... /sigh. I did contact the shelter from which we got Pip and the lady there remembers him and said she'd help me find a home for him. I want it to be perfect, so I am prepared for it to take a long time.

In the mean time, I told DH that if we were to keep Pip we'd have to make some changes and he needs to put forth more effort. I'm the one taking care of the dogs all day, so it's all on my shoulders now, but he said he'd take more responsibility for training Pip. And, as cruel as it _may_ be, I am requiring that we get a No Bark collar for Pip. I found one that has very good reviews (on Amazon) and it should be here on Friday. To me, it seems that if Pip can learn to not bark and in turn not get so worked up over things, we won't be having to yell at him as much and perhaps not be having to surrender him to a shelter... To me it sounds worth it?
If the No Bark collar works, then we'll also invest in a training collar. It also delivers static shocks, but it has a remote control so that the owner can decide when to deliver the corrections. This will help us on walks when he tries to lunge and attack other dogs and people. It has a pre-shock warning beep, so often the dogs only need the warning beep after a short period because they learn a shock is coming. And with both collars you're able to set the intensity, and it starts with a very minimal shock.

I REALLY HOPE I DON'T SOUND LIKE A HORRIBLE MEAN PET OWNER!!! On the contrary, I'm trying to do whatever we can to keep Pip and hopefully train him to calm down. I did find a YouTube video in which a person put the exact model No Bark collar on _themselves_ and barked to see how it felt - and they said there was no pain, more like a vibration. They compared it to a 'hand shake buzzer'. We'll see. Maybe I can convince DH to try it?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

It's very nearly 4pm and a sunny 66* in London town right now. I'm well jel as some are wont to say. :winkwink:

Lappy is still down Jaynie love but I'm working with my new phone so all is not lost. :thumbup: Thanks for getting back to me with your colour preferences. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I do not for one second, believe you are a bad pet owner. I hope all works out. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, I do not for one second, believe you are a bad pet owner. I hope all works out. :hugs:

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Miss zoie- glad the balls are all fixed now and like jaynie says you should be all systems go now yes?!

Luna-we have bEen thinking of one of those collars for tallula as she has now decided to bark at everything from people to the wind blowing huhhh!! Be interesting to see how you get on 

April+B -i hope your meet up was fandabbydoseytastic ladies!!!!

Jaynie- we will defo meet up will be cool we will set a date soon !!

Miss zoie- did your af arrive?? I never saw an update about that situation ??

Well today we have been swimming and walked the dog and chilled,this evening we are going to pick up a yummy takeaway and sweeties ( I can't stop munching at the mo) and chillax in front of tv !!


----------



## new mummy2010

April how was your meet up I see you I hope you both have pictures ??


----------



## Mollykins

Miss zoie- I'm glad the operation went well with your DH. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany + April spill the suspense is killing me !!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Luna I hope this works out and u can keep ur pup!!! Give us update on how it's going!

Zoie yay for the balls! I'm glad it all worked out!!

I am feeling better now so I am glad! We have to stay after work today hopefully they tell is if the state is closing down our school all the teachers are waiting to hear and all of them want it to close bc of all the abuse teachers get here. I still can't believe ivf starts tomorrow I hope all goes well and it's smooth sailing from here on out!!! I may even learn to make a baby blanket since I'm going to be a stay at home wife!!!


----------



## mummyApril

I tried to post earlier but my phone wouldn't let me :( had the most amazing day with Bethany and Holly and family :) Holly is as gorgeous as the photos but extra gorgeous! And Bethany is as lovely as I thought she would be! So glad to of met you both :)


----------



## addie25

That's great u got to meet!!!!!! How fun!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too my phone wouldn't let me post either! 

Absolutely fabulous day, I nuv April, she's a gem, and her girls are so gorgeous:cloud9:

Will post pics and tell all from computer when my very hungry tired monkey has been fed and put to bed..........you will all be soooo jealous of our day out!:haha:

YAY FOR MY FIRST TURTLE ENCOUNTER!:dance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Coolio can't wait for piccys glad you both had fun !!


----------



## firstbaby25

Glad you both enjoyed your secret meet :haha: 

Pics soon :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:cry: I am jealous already!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly, Faye and Angel in a pink vehicle:happydance:

Angel, Faye and Amber (my niece) on a Garfield:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 3









064.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Group shots of Turtles and their offspring:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 8









021.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and Faye playing in the sandpit:happydance:

Angel, Faye, Holly and Amber all running around in a little clump of trees they loved:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 5









041.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Frankenfooted creature to rival Crunchie :happydance:

April's animal alter ego :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







049.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0









045.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Power Photo Posting:bodyb:


----------



## Mollykins

Great photos! So jealous!! You all look fabulous. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I love all the pictures!!!!

I'm so glad the sun came out for you all! You all look like you had a fabulous time! :dance:

April and B you both look stunning and all the girls look adorable! :dance:

I'm WELL JEL!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I held the giant millipede:thumbup: And we saw a giant African snail, kind of thing Trin probably has eating her lettuces in one mouthful:haha: And a baby wallaby in pouch:awww: And loads of other things! My dad liked the ants best:shrug:

We went to a place called Tropical Wings, which has lots of strange animals, and an indoor butterfly jungle which was sweltering hot. The meer cats were the cutest but all my pics of them are pants:nope:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2









011.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2









017.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 2









058.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

But best of all I met April in real life:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello Turtles :hi:

B and April, what a wonderful day you had! Definitely Well Jel!!!!

I do have those snails in our garden :haha: tons of them. But they are brilliant because they are actually carnivorous and eat the other little snails

And you saw a Midori :haha: Tho Midori's not that big yet

I stayed home from work today. Too much of sick :nope: But i think it did me the world of good because I feel a bit better I think

We're having such a time with Toine, I don't know what to do :shrug: He stole R50 from my wallet this morning and lied about it. And then still wanted to use it for tuck :growlmad:

And tomorrow I have to go to see his headmaster because he will be moving schools at the end of this term and not next year and now the headmaster is upset about it :wacko:

Anyway, I have missed my turtle girls so much, and I will try catch now


----------



## HollyMonkey

And April must be such a proud mummy, not only are Angel and Faye all blonde and pretty, they're sooo polite and kind! Real angels the pair of them! I must quizz her on her technique:-k

Honestly April they're so adorable, and Amber had the loveliest time, she's usually so shy but today she was wild:wohoo: She had such fun with your girls:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

B the photos are fab :thumbup: it was such a brilliant day! and the girls are still talking about it and am sure will still be talking about it in their sleep! i will go through the photos Angel took and see if i have any good meerkat piccies :) such a fun day with such lovely company, and it didnt feel odd that we had only just met felt like i had known you for ages (well technically i have lol) but you know what i mean :D xx


----------



## kit_cat

Oh wow!! April and Bethany - you look like you had a lovely day with the animals in the glorious sunshine :happydance: Fantastic pics B...you and April and ALL of the girls look fantastic :cloud9: April...you can hardly see your bump! Where'd it go? :shrug:

So glad you both had a lovely day :thumbup: Oh, which flute did B's dad decide on then?


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- I'm sorry Toine is being a troll lately. I hope things het better. 
Glad your sickness is going away!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> And April must be such a proud mummy, not only are Angel and Faye all blonde and pretty, they're sooo polite and kind! Real angels the pair of them! I must quizz her on her technique:-k
> 
> Honestly April they're so adorable, and Amber had the loveliest time, she's usually so shy but today she was wild:wohoo She had such fun with your girls:hugs:

ah thankyou so much! i just think manners are free and easy so i guess it rubs off lol, little Holly made my cheeks hurt where i was smiling at her cuteness all day! I definitely look forward to when we can next meet :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Oh wow!! April and Bethany - you look like you had a lovely day with the animals in the glorious sunshine :happydance: Fantastic pics B...you and April and ALL of the girls look fantastic :cloud9: April...you can hardly see your bump! Where'd it go? :shrug:
> 
> So glad you both had a lovely day :thumbup: Oh, which flute did B's dad decide on then?

ohh i didnt see the flutes :nope: which i feel bad on i totally forgot when we were leaving! Bethany please apologise to your dad for me not seeing them! 

Kit my bump is definitely there but im sitting so hes snuggled lol x


----------



## addie25

What loveky pics looks like a great day!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hello Turtles :hi:
> 
> B and April, what a wonderful day you had! Definitely Well Jel!!!!
> 
> I do have those snails in our garden :haha: tons of them. But they are brilliant because they are actually carnivorous and eat the other little snails
> 
> And you saw a Midori :haha: Tho Midori's not that big yet
> 
> I stayed home from work today. Too much of sick :nope: But i think it did me the world of good because I feel a bit better I think
> 
> We're having such a time with Toine, I don't know what to do :shrug: He stole R50 from my wallet this morning and lied about it. And then still wanted to use it for tuck :growlmad:
> 
> And tomorrow I have to go to see his headmaster because he will be moving schools at the end of this term and not next year and now the headmaster is upset about it :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I have missed my turtle girls so much, and I will try catch now

Ahhh Trin..I've missed you my lovely :hugs:

Sorry you're having a bit of a poo time with Toine. Is it the headmaster of the new school that's upset?

Glad you're back m'love :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Faye and Amber got on soo lovely, they played together all day and were very well behaved, i think they bounced off of each other, Ambers sweet little one, and im glad she went to the wild side :) Faye said Amber is her best friend x


----------



## mummyApril

ahh glad youre feeling better Trin, but sorry Toine is misbehaving, hope it passes soon x


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone, Hope you are all well
> 
> Just letting you know that DF has had his Embolisation op! :happydance: They were trying a new way of doing the embolisation where they when through his right arm!! He had a tube put all the way up his arm down through his chest through the stomach to get to the veins that needed fixing! They didnt even have to go near his testicles :D he never even had to remove his boxer shorts! :D. It was a complete sucess and he is ALREADY home!! The veins that were in his left testicle have completely disappeared!! His has normal balls :haha:

Wow that's crazy!:wacko: I still don't know what embolisation is:blush: I'll Google it. Glad it all went well and his man parts are unshaken:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone, Hope you are all well
> 
> Just letting you know that DF has had his Embolisation op! :happydance: They were trying a new way of doing the embolisation where they when through his right arm!! He had a tube put all the way up his arm down through his chest through the stomach to get to the veins that needed fixing! They didnt even have to go near his testicles :D he never even had to remove his boxer shorts! :D. It was a complete sucess and he is ALREADY home!! The veins that were in his left testicle have completely disappeared!! His has normal balls :haha:

Excellent news Zoie! So there's nothing in your way now.....get ready for a :baby: - hope it happens really soon for you m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Faye and Amber got on soo lovely, they played together all day and were very well behaved, i think they bounced off of each other, Ambers sweet little one, and im glad she went to the wild side :) Faye said Amber is her best friend x

Bless! Yes, Amber must have a hidden wild side that Faye brought out in her! Amber asked when she could see Faye again when we were in the car on the way home:awww: Hope you're not too tired?


----------



## addie25

1 hour till kids go home n 2 hours till I go home bc meeting after work


----------



## mummyApril

here are a couple of meerkat photos Angel took, one sunbathing which was super cute haha
 



Attached Files:







SDC15122.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 3









SDC15125.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









SDC15127.jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Faye and Amber got on soo lovely, they played together all day and were very well behaved, i think they bounced off of each other, Ambers sweet little one, and im glad she went to the wild side :) Faye said Amber is her best friend x
> 
> Bless! Yes, Amber must have a hidden wild side that Faye brought out in her! Amber asked when she could see Faye again when we were in the car on the way home:awww: Hope you're not too tired?Click to expand...

ah what a darling! The only thing that feels tired is my eyes strangely enough, myself and the girls have just been slobbing it since we got in! lol!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So as it stands right now, Sunday is BETHANY, KIT, JAYNIE AND ME for sure, and April is a maybe?

And Hollinka:haha: And Monkey:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Turtles :hi:
> 
> B and April, what a wonderful day you had! Definitely Well Jel!!!!
> 
> I do have those snails in our garden :haha: tons of them. But they are brilliant because they are actually carnivorous and eat the other little snails
> 
> And you saw a Midori :haha: Tho Midori's not that big yet
> 
> I stayed home from work today. Too much of sick :nope: But i think it did me the world of good because I feel a bit better I think
> 
> We're having such a time with Toine, I don't know what to do :shrug: He stole R50 from my wallet this morning and lied about it. And then still wanted to use it for tuck :growlmad:
> 
> And tomorrow I have to go to see his headmaster because he will be moving schools at the end of this term and not next year and now the headmaster is upset about it :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I have missed my turtle girls so much, and I will try catch now
> 
> Ahhh Trin..I've missed you my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you're having a bit of a poo time with Toine. Is it the headmaster of the new school that's upset?
> 
> Glad you're back m'love :kiss:Click to expand...

No it's the headmaster of his current school. He is an odd man - he'll keep me waiting and then talk to his desk and not look at me once :wacko: Tarquin is going there next year for Grade - because the new school doesn't have a Gr 0. He can't really do anything about us leaving so I don't know what the issue is :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I'll b there 2!!!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Faye and Amber got on soo lovely, they played together all day and were very well behaved, i think they bounced off of each other, Ambers sweet little one, and im glad she went to the wild side :) Faye said Amber is her best friend x
> 
> Bless! Yes, Amber must have a hidden wild side that Faye brought out in her! Amber asked when she could see Faye again when we were in the car on the way home:awww: Hope you're not too tired?Click to expand...
> 
> ah what a darling! The only thing that feels tired is my eyes strangely enough, myself and the girls have just been slobbing it since we got in! lol!Click to expand...

Probably all the sunshine. I'm exhausticated, if I didn't have my BF and 3 other close friends coming over for a drink I'd be in bed already I'm sure!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I'll b there 2!!!!:haha:

You've got time to get a flight!:plane: We should start a Turtle Travel Fund, raising money for ourselves with cake sales and sponsered marathons and suchlike and spend all the money on visiting one another:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Faye and Amber got on soo lovely, they played together all day and were very well behaved, i think they bounced off of each other, Ambers sweet little one, and im glad she went to the wild side :) Faye said Amber is her best friend x
> 
> Bless! Yes, Amber must have a hidden wild side that Faye brought out in her! Amber asked when she could see Faye again when we were in the car on the way home:awww: Hope you're not too tired?Click to expand...
> 
> ah what a darling! The only thing that feels tired is my eyes strangely enough, myself and the girls have just been slobbing it since we got in! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Probably all the sunshine. I'm exhausticated, if I didn't have my BF and 3 other close friends coming over for drink I'd be in bed already I'm sure!Click to expand...

i have to wait for OH to come back before i can go to bed! lol, ah i hope you have a fab night tonight i think we will all be having a little lie-in in the morning lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, I just read the post about Pip. That is very sad and difficult

Our pack had a fight last week. Every now and then they will decide to pick on one of the dogs. This time it was Bella and they all piled into her. When I was cleaning her up I counted over 20 bits on her. Poor baby.

This is Bella. And here are a couple of Lily pics (she was spayed last week - not happy. And she doesn't like the cold). And my cinnabons I baked

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255469_10150266446254880_594719879_8960142_6157316_n.jpghttps://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252727_10150268178564880_594719879_8981104_2447599_n.jpghttps://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249608_10150264910424880_594719879_8946370_3658566_n.jpghttps://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254896_10150267333939880_594719879_8971021_5538456_n.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Turtles :hi:
> 
> B and April, what a wonderful day you had! Definitely Well Jel!!!!
> 
> I do have those snails in our garden :haha: tons of them. But they are brilliant because they are actually carnivorous and eat the other little snails
> 
> And you saw a Midori :haha: Tho Midori's not that big yet
> 
> I stayed home from work today. Too much of sick :nope: But i think it did me the world of good because I feel a bit better I think
> 
> We're having such a time with Toine, I don't know what to do :shrug: He stole R50 from my wallet this morning and lied about it. And then still wanted to use it for tuck :growlmad:
> 
> And tomorrow I have to go to see his headmaster because he will be moving schools at the end of this term and not next year and now the headmaster is upset about it :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I have missed my turtle girls so much, and I will try catch now
> 
> Ahhh Trin..I've missed you my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you're having a bit of a poo time with Toine. Is it the headmaster of the new school that's upset?
> 
> Glad you're back m'love :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's the headmaster of his current school. He is an odd man - he'll keep me waiting and then talk to his desk and not look at me once :wacko: Tarquin is going there next year for Grade - because the new school doesn't have a Gr 0. He can't really do anything about us leaving so I don't know what the issue is :shrug:Click to expand...

How strange...and a hassle that you really don't need right now eh? Maybe he's a bit territorial about his students or something? Maybe takes itg personally when they leave for another school?? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I'll b there 2!!!!:haha:
> 
> You've got time to get a flight!:plane: We should start a Turtle Travel Fund, raising money for ourselves with cake sales and sponsered marathons and suchlike and spend all the money on visiting one another:haha:Click to expand...

Good idea lol!!! Wish I cud come!


----------



## TrinityMom

And now that I'm a teeny bit caught up I have to go to bed. Still not well:nope: But I am determined to wake up fit and healthy tomorrow :thumbup:

Night night turtle doves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Feel better Trin!:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Turtles :hi:
> 
> B and April, what a wonderful day you had! Definitely Well Jel!!!!
> 
> I do have those snails in our garden :haha: tons of them. But they are brilliant because they are actually carnivorous and eat the other little snails
> 
> And you saw a Midori :haha: Tho Midori's not that big yet
> 
> I stayed home from work today. Too much of sick :nope: But i think it did me the world of good because I feel a bit better I think
> 
> We're having such a time with Toine, I don't know what to do :shrug: He stole R50 from my wallet this morning and lied about it. And then still wanted to use it for tuck :growlmad:
> 
> And tomorrow I have to go to see his headmaster because he will be moving schools at the end of this term and not next year and now the headmaster is upset about it :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I have missed my turtle girls so much, and I will try catch now
> 
> Ahhh Trin..I've missed you my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you're having a bit of a poo time with Toine. Is it the headmaster of the new school that's upset?
> 
> Glad you're back m'love :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's the headmaster of his current school. He is an odd man - he'll keep me waiting and then talk to his desk and not look at me once :wacko: Tarquin is going there next year for Grade - because the new school doesn't have a Gr 0. He can't really do anything about us leaving so I don't know what the issue is :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> How strange...and a hassle that you really don't need right now eh? Maybe he's a bit territorial about his students or something? Maybe takes itg personally when they leave for another school?? :shrug:Click to expand...

I think he is taking it personally. But as you say, what a hassle! I even had to phone his teacher and say we like her and that's not why we're leaving :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I'll b there 2!!!!:haha:
> 
> You've got time to get a flight!:plane: We should start a Turtle Travel Fund, raising money for ourselves with cake sales and sponsered marathons and suchlike and spend all the money on visiting one another:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea lol!!! Wish I cud come!Click to expand...

If you start swimming now you should make it :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Awww night Trin...short but sweet to chat with you this fine evening. I hope you're a healthier specimen in the morning :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Lol I wud swim but oh my the sharks THE SHARKS!!!!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Lol I wud swim but oh my the sharks THE SHARKS!!!!:haha:

Oh yeah, I forgot :dohh::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> here are a couple of meerkat photos Angel took, one sunbathing which was super cute haha

Cool, Angel's pics are fab!:thumbup: Mine were all dark and too far away! That sunbathing one was adorable :hugs:

I want a meerkat! :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Those pictures look great girls! Looks like you had a great day!



new mummy2010 said:


> Miss zoie- glad the balls are all fixed now and like jaynie says you should be all systems go now yes?!
> 
> Miss zoie- did your af arrive?? I never saw an update about that situation ??

Nope AF still hasent showed! 13 days late now! my doctor just sent my urine of to the labs after leaving in in the doctors office for AGES she wouldnt give me bloods because she believes the urine is the most accurate test.... I know that isnt true ill just have to wait it out untill she will give me bloods.



HollyMonkey said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, Hope you are all well
> 
> Just letting you know that DF has had his Embolisation op! :happydance: They were trying a new way of doing the embolisation where they when through his right arm!! He had a tube put all the way up his arm down through his chest through the stomach to get to the veins that needed fixing! They didnt even have to go near his testicles :D he never even had to remove his boxer shorts! :D. It was a complete sucess and he is ALREADY home!! The veins that were in his left testicle have completely disappeared!! His has normal balls :haha:
> 
> Wow that's crazy!:wacko: I still don't know what embolisation is:blush: I'll Google it. Glad it all went well and his man parts are unshaken:thumbup:Click to expand...

It truely is amazing all the veins that were bunched up in his testicle have all gone! and the never acctually removed anything from his body!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> And now that I'm a teeny bit caught up I have to go to bed. Still not well:nope: But I am determined to wake up fit and healthy tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Night night turtle doves
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Yes you must get well very soon and come back to your turtle jerry or whatever the group noun for turtles was.:flower:
Those cinnabons look scrummy and as you know I am not one for cakes and sweet things but cinnamon is good:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> here are a couple of meerkat photos Angel took, one sunbathing which was super cute haha
> 
> Cool, Angel's pics are fab!:thumbup: Mine were all dark and too far away! That sunbathing one was adorable :hugs:
> 
> I want a meerkat! :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...

yup im awaiting for when they dig into my garden :) lol


----------



## firstbaby25

They sell meerkats as pets at the shop where my friends get their tarantula's... I think it's cruel. My word for turtle was a wad! Like money remember? 

Glad you girls had a fantastic time. I can't wait until weekend now :thumbup: :yipee: however as much as I want Erin to meet you, I don't think I'll be able to do it. I'll have to bring my bag to the meeting and get the tube! Plus my sister has took her there to see dad and bro and step mum (she speaks to them more than I)...

Trin, hope you do in fact feel better tomorrow! What a silly boy toine is being, I hope he realises soon and turns back in to a sweet boy :hugs:

Luna I don't think you are a bad pet owner at all if training an older dog I'd use the collar any day. You've gone past the food thing cause I think that's better for pups? Hope it all works out. 

Molly - how do you like the phone so far? Hope you are well seems we don't see a lot of you since the fatal laptop day :cry:

Kit :hi: not long now :yipee: how long is it now? You should get a maternity leave ticker.

Hope everyone is well! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

TRIN! OMG! I WANT A CINNAMON ROLL!!!!!!!!! :brat:
And your poor pup! You're such a nice mama to take care of all those furbabies!
And yes, it's sad about Pip. I hope our collar solutions will work and then we won't be faced with having to find him a new home!!! FX!!!

Those meerkats are sooo cute!! I want one, too :blush:

Sounds like the girls got on really well today, B and April! That's wonderful :cloud9: Maybe they'll be forever friends, now! :D


----------



## new mummy2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> Those pictures look great girls! Looks like you had a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Miss zoie- glad the balls are all fixed now and like jaynie says you should be all systems go now yes?!
> 
> Miss zoie- did your af arrive?? I never saw an update about that situation ??
> 
> Nope AF still hasent showed! 13 days late now! my doctor just sent my urine of to the labs after leaving in in the doctors office for AGES she wouldnt give me bloods because she believes the urine is the most accurate test.... I know that isnt true ill just have to wait it out untill she will give me bloods.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, Hope you are all well
> 
> Just letting you know that DF has had his Embolisation op! :happydance: They were trying a new way of doing the embolisation where they when through his right arm!! He had a tube put all the way up his arm down through his chest through the stomach to get to the veins that needed fixing! They didnt even have to go near his testicles :D he never even had to remove his boxer shorts! :D. It was a complete sucess and he is ALREADY home!! The veins that were in his left testicle have completely disappeared!! His has normal balls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's crazy!:wacko: I still don't know what embolisation is:blush: I'll Google it. Glad it all went well and his man parts are unshaken:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It truely is amazing all the veins that were bunched up in his testicle have all gone! and the never acctually removed anything from his body!Click to expand...


Gosh that is late sweetie ..!!?? I hope something good comes from it lovely on the other hand can you and OH just go ahead and try try try!!!??


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Jaynie, for your support :hugs:
He is very food motivated, so that works well with general training - like at home or in our yard. But, when the doorbell rings, or he's barking at someone from the yard he doesn't respond to the treats anymore. And when we're on walks and he's spotted another dog or a person is walking by, he's completely oblivious to the treats :haha:
Our other dog, Luna, we got as a pup at 6 weeks old and she's absolutely perfectly trained to a T and we hardly had to do a thing. She just wants so badly to please us that I think she reads our minds and does what we're thinking! Or she knows English :haha:
So, for me if we ever get dogs again (which I'm sure we will, I loved having dogs as a kid) we'll get puppies. I know that's really cruel as there are so many dogs that need homes, but I've just had much better success raising puppies than trying to re-train older dogs. :thumbup:
And, every pet I've ever had in my life (including all of our cats and dogs and hedgehogs {With the exception of 1 hedgehog, of the 8 I had} I had growing up) have all been rescue animals except Luna, whom we bought from a breeder. So I don't feel too terribly about it ;)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

new mummy2010 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Those pictures look great girls! Looks like you had a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Miss zoie- glad the balls are all fixed now and like jaynie says you should be all systems go now yes?!
> 
> Miss zoie- did your af arrive?? I never saw an update about that situation ??
> 
> Nope AF still hasent showed! 13 days late now! my doctor just sent my urine of to the labs after leaving in in the doctors office for AGES she wouldnt give me bloods because she believes the urine is the most accurate test.... I know that isnt true ill just have to wait it out untill she will give me bloods.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, Hope you are all well
> 
> Just letting you know that DF has had his Embolisation op! :happydance: They were trying a new way of doing the embolisation where they when through his right arm!! He had a tube put all the way up his arm down through his chest through the stomach to get to the veins that needed fixing! They didnt even have to go near his testicles :D he never even had to remove his boxer shorts! :D. It was a complete sucess and he is ALREADY home!! The veins that were in his left testicle have completely disappeared!! His has normal balls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's crazy!:wacko: I still don't know what embolisation is:blush: I'll Google it. Glad it all went well and his man parts are unshaken:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It truely is amazing all the veins that were bunched up in his testicle have all gone! and the never acctually removed anything from his body!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh that is late sweetie ..!!?? I hope something good comes from it lovely on the other hand can you and OH just go ahead and try try try!!!??Click to expand...

I know :wacko: Ive never even been 1 day late .... I can usially time AF to a couple of hours! I dont feel that usial pre af bloat ive had zero spotting. Im getting to a point now were im just fed up and want to know what is going on. We can get straight into TTC but i need af first :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

Pics look really fab and so do the turtle ladies + turtlettes glad you had a great time I'm very sad I can't make a meet up yet,but me + jaynie baby will do soon


----------



## kit_cat

G'night all...I've just had a lovely bath and am even more sleepy than a very sleepy thing :sleep:

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

as chilled and sleepy as the sunbathing meerkat? lol night night Kit x


----------



## mummyApril

im also going to sign off after such a fantastic day! i really want to do it again! but when iv had some sleep lol, my laptop is arriving tomorrow!!! (i get it early as it was a deal and i didnt want to miss out on the deal, hehe) but yay! anywho thankyou again Bethany, Holly and family for making our turtle meet such a brilliant time! lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

G'night girls! :sleep: well! :hugs: 

Hayles! We definitely will meet :thumbup: and I'll have to have a sneaky peak at Nate when he is here :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Well I got more needles in the mail and these are huge I am beginning to get nervous. I am not going to know how to do this!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Eeep, Addie that is a large needle. Where do you need to stick yourself? And when do you have to start doing that?


----------



## addie25

These are not the needles I start with I start with small ones. I will find out tomorrow when i take these large ones. I hope they are the ones I take when I get pregnant bc those you put in your bottom so that wont be bad. I know the ones I start with have to go in the leg or the stomach.


----------



## addie25

So many bottles of liquid that you have to suck into the needle and such I am so confused I hope it is simple I do not want to mess this up!!!


----------



## addie25

Even tho I am nervous after seeing that I am still excited. I just have to let the excitement take over and hope that its simple to take these shots.


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, good you get to start with small needles :thumbup:

I think it would be much less painful to do the shot in the stomach. But, maybe that's just me! I've got a nice... layer of padding there, so.... :haha: I have a kinda flat butt. :haha:

It's all so very exciting, Addie!! :dance:

And, I'm sure they will have plenty of detailed instructions for you and before you know it it will all be second nature :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Yes I hope they give me all the instructions. I'm bring all the shots in so they can go over rleveryhing even tho they said only to bring in the starting shots.

My mom and MIL are getting to me. I feel like they are 2 involved with this. They push what they think we should do on 2 me. They have to realize this is personal and even when we were ttc naturally they Sidney things like out it legs up after do it every other day!!! No boundrirs!!! Also whenever MIL wants to know something about DH she comes to me not him n it's bothering me shes stressing me out. And when I said to stop today she said well u the wife I'll get all the info from u! I just feel like boundrirs are coming down and I'm having a hard time puttin it up again bc I don't want to hurt feelings. What shud I do.


----------



## LunaLady

I think you did the right thing in telling her to back off. Seriously, if she needs info from your DH about something, tell her to call/talk to him. You don't need to play middle man for her. :thumbup:

And as far as them getting into your business about TTC and IVF stuff, I'd just smile sweetly and say, "We've got it all under control, thank you." And leave it at that. Sometimes I think people try to ask a lot of questions and offer advice in an effort to be interested in your life because they love you - but sometimes it can get annoying. My mom is like that with money. I just have to smile and say, "We've got it, Mom. But thanks for your concern." And change the subject. Or just tell them flat out that you don't want to discuss it with them?

So what day is your appointment???? I know they have the practice run and then the real deal where they knock you out - but I can't remember what days you said you're getting those things done. I'm so excited for you :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :flower:

Almost time to hit the road but time for a quick hello first :thumbup:

I'm off to the same place as Tuesday and after that palava I've been assured they will let me park next to the building - we'll see :wacko:

Addie...some big ol' needles there but it's all signs of moving on with the process and you're right to keep excitement close rather than fear. Also, regarding your MIL, I tend to agree with Luna that there's often questions asked or comments made by family members simply to show an interest and feel as if they are somehow helping you. If I was you, I'd be sweet but evasive when these conversations come up and I'm sure MIL will get fed up not getting the info from you and hopefully take the hint or go and speak directly to DH. Either way, it takes the heat off you :thumbup:

Everyone else....have a sooper luverly Thursday...I hope the sun shines for all :hugs::kiss:

Later Turtletonians:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning my UK turts. :hugs: Kit- have a great day today. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi folks, bit hungover today after a nice evening drinking too much wine with my friends in the garden. And Holly woke me up far too early, it will be nice to catch up on some sleep when I get back home! Gorge not a cloud weather so off to the beach later, first a walk in the quaint part of town to visit a lovely wool shop here. I'll see what they've got for us Jaynie!My mum's taking my niece and sister off for 2 days in the camper van but there's not room for my dad Holly and me so we're having a beach time here. 
Have lovely days all xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

IM A FRECKING ONION:happydance::fool:

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/442/oniono.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

enjoy your swim today Bethany i know how much yesterday you craved it, the water was inviting though lol

i have had a full night sleep (minus toilet trip) and feel wide awake and have got second load of washing on, was just wondering do you think i could polish in magnolia and vanilla air freshener instead of normal polish? i dont want my house to smell any different lol! i have walls to wash after noticing little grubby marks from the girls hands nice! 

yay Baby for your onion! 

Kit i hope they are nicer to you today stoopid man! 

heyo Molly youre up early no? or late, hope youre ok 

anywayyy im going to get some breakfast, wake up my kiddies who are still sleeping and get the kitchen done will be back and forth as i cant keep away haha 
have a good day lovers xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Wow clare this is flying by now love the pictures!!

Bethany shame you couldn't make it on the camper van but I'm sure you and daddy will have fun with little hollymonkeypants

Happy thursdays peeps !!


----------



## emandi

April and Bethany, glad you had such a lovely day together :thumbup:. Shame I couldn't come. My cold got worse as well :cry:. Pictures were just great! Lovely bunch of girls so far :winkwink:.

All have a lovely and sunny day :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## mummyApril

heyo Emandi :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

aw Emandi sorry about the pooey cold, i had so many colds at the beginning of this pregnancy! on top of everything else, i hope it goes soon! x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all !!

Hope everyone is well, lovely pics of the turtle meet xxx both looking reem (that's for you April ) 

Much love to you all ! Off to sunny central London today for a meeting .... I wish I could wear my tracksuit !!!

Xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, lovely pics of the turtle meet xxx both looking reem (that's for you April )
> 
> Much love to you all ! Off to sunny central London today for a meeting .... I wish I could wear my tracksuit !!!
> 
> Xxxx

haha Crunchie, looking reem, smelling reem, being reem! o god! lol

hope youre well lovey xx


----------



## mummyApril

my laptop has arrived :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> aw Emandi sorry about the pooey cold, i had so many colds at the beginning of this pregnancy! on top of everything else, i hope it goes soon! x

Thank you my dear :hugs:, hope it goes away quick :wacko:. You and your girls are lovely. And Bethany and little Holly as well. You must have had amazing day!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Yes I hope they give me all the instructions. I'm bring all the shots in so they can go over rleveryhing even tho they said only to bring in the starting shots.
> 
> My mom and MIL are getting to me. I feel like they are 2 involved with this. They push what they think we should do on 2 me. They have to realize this is personal and even when we were ttc naturally they Sidney things like out it legs up after do it every other day!!! No boundrirs!!! Also whenever MIL wants to know something about DH she comes to me not him n it's bothering me shes stressing me out. And when I said to stop today she said well u the wife I'll get all the info from u! I just feel like boundrirs are coming down and I'm having a hard time puttin it up again bc I don't want to hurt feelings. What shud I do.

My MIL does this! I kind of try and make it a positive, that she trusts me more than her own son for the truth about what is going on! You would also be miserable if she NEVER asked you. It's like she knows you wear the trousers. Also, lie to her - she ain't your momma. I tell my MIL white lies about my OH all the time, I know why she asks me (he won't tell her) and I know him well enough, it sometimes brings me and my OH closer together because I will tell him what she asked and what I said. It's good, but sometimes (at one point) I was so annoyed just like you are but cause I live with them I had no recourse to do anything. Chin up - all will come good in the end.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi folks, bit hungover today after a nice evening drinking too much wine with my friends in the garden. And Holly woke me up far too early, it will be nice to catch up on some sleep when I get back home! Gorge not a cloud weather so off to the beach later, first a walk in the quaint part of town to visit a lovely wool shop here. I'll see what they've got for us Jaynie!My mum's taking my niece and sister off for 2 days in the camper van but there's not room for my dad Holly and me so we're having a beach time here.
> Have lovely days all xxx

:yipee: WOOL! I bought some the other week, when I forced Adam to take me to our local craft shop! All neutral :winkwink: A hangover is always a sign of a good night! I bet your dad would get up with Holly if you would only ask. Erin likes someone different getting up with her on holiday because she knows that until everyone is up there is nothing going down but breakfast and tv and/or anything that we can do indoors! You deserve a bit of a kip :hugs:.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi - I am so glad that we get to see more of you these days! But i am a bit sad that you are ill, sure that you can count it as a symptom? And then in your illness feel a bit better in that department? 

April - what'd you get? Laptop wise? I think that your house is that clean that you probably don't need to polish, but if it did need properly doing, polish would be the only thing to use, it has like a dust extractor thing (static?) dunno so air freshener would just get it off the Tv and table etc but it'd still be there :shrug: - I could have got the degree in BULLSHIT me. 

Crunchiw - I bet you do! I am in London this weekend :winkwink: sad that you aren't meeting frankenpreggocrunch, but understandable. Have a great meeting (if they exist).


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> aw Emandi sorry about the pooey cold, i had so many colds at the beginning of this pregnancy! on top of everything else, i hope it goes soon! x
> 
> Thank you my dear :hugs:, hope it goes away quick :wacko:. You and your girls are lovely. And Bethany and little Holly as well. You must have had amazing day!Click to expand...

ah thankyou sweet, it was such a brilliant day, we got on really well with lots of giggles and chatter, Bethany is such a lovely person! but i knew she would be and Holly is just soo cute, beautiful little girl :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> here are a couple of meerkat photos Angel took, one sunbathing which was super cute haha
> 
> Cool, Angel's pics are fab!:thumbup: Mine were all dark and too far away! That sunbathing one was adorable :hugs:
> 
> I want a meerkat! :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...

I have a friend who has one. He is quite a brat and pees on every thing. They are colony creatures so they are quite difficult to keep on their own. They need to be touched a lot apparently because they constantly rub against each other. Very very sweet tho

My mom had a mongoose as a pet when she was young. Her name was Victoria and she hated my aunt who used to put ping pong balls in the egg trays. When she went to crack the eggs they would just bounce all over and she would get so mad :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: emandi - I am so glad that we get to see more of you these days! But i am a bit sad that you are ill, sure that you can count it as a symptom? And then in your illness feel a bit better in that department?
> 
> April - what'd you get? Laptop wise? I think that your house is that clean that you probably don't need to polish, but if it did need properly doing, polish would be the only thing to use, it has like a dust extractor thing (static?) dunno so air freshener would just get it off the Tv and table etc but it'd still be there :shrug: - I could have got the degree in BULLSHIT me.
> 
> Crunchiw - I bet you do! I am in London this weekend :winkwink: sad that you aren't meeting frankenpreggocrunch, but understandable. Have a great meeting (if they exist).

i got a purple HP il find the link in a minute to show the picture but o my it is stunning! and so fast, im on it now as have set it all up etc :)
well nothing actually NEEDS a polish but i like to make sure everything is wiped down, i might try it out lol.
how are you love? x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> here are a couple of meerkat photos Angel took, one sunbathing which was super cute haha
> 
> Cool, Angel's pics are fab!:thumbup: Mine were all dark and too far away! That sunbathing one was adorable :hugs:
> 
> I want a meerkat! :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a friend who has one. He is quite a brat and pees on every thing. They are colony creatures so they are quite difficult to keep on their own. They need to be touched a lot apparently because they constantly rub against each other. Very very sweet tho
> 
> My mom had a mongoose as a pet when she was young. Her name was Victoria and she hated my aunt who used to put ping pong balls in the egg trays. When she went to crack the eggs they would just bounce all over and she would get so mad :haha:Click to expand...

they were all huddling like sleeping on top of each other it was very sweet!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I think you did the right thing in telling her to back off. Seriously, if she needs info from your DH about something, tell her to call/talk to him. You don't need to play middle man for her. :thumbup:
> 
> And as far as them getting into your business about TTC and IVF stuff, I'd just smile sweetly and say, "We've got it all under control, thank you." And leave it at that. Sometimes I think people try to ask a lot of questions and offer advice in an effort to be interested in your life because they love you - but sometimes it can get annoying. My mom is like that with money. I just have to smile and say, "We've got it, Mom. But thanks for your concern." And change the subject. Or just tell them flat out that you don't want to discuss it with them?
> 
> So what day is your appointment???? I know they have the practice run and then the real deal where they knock you out - but I can't remember what days you said you're getting those things done. I'm so excited for you
> :dance:

Yea I have to work on the butt out part bit at least I can blame it on hormones starting today lol.

I do not have a set date bc it all depends on how embryos grow but it will be end of June where that takes place so early July I'll b able to test for pregnancy!!!!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I hope they give me all the instructions. I'm bring all the shots in so they can go over rleveryhing even tho they said only to bring in the starting shots.
> 
> My mom and MIL are getting to me. I feel like they are 2 involved with this. They push what they think we should do on 2 me. They have to realize this is personal and even when we were ttc naturally they Sidney things like out it legs up after do it every other day!!! No boundrirs!!! Also whenever MIL wants to know something about DH she comes to me not him n it's bothering me shes stressing me out. And when I said to stop today she said well u the wife I'll get all the info from u! I just feel like boundrirs are coming down and I'm having a hard time puttin it up again bc I don't want to hurt feelings. What shud I do.
> 
> My MIL does this! I kind of try and make it a positive, that she trusts me mo
> re than her own son for the truth about what is going on!
> You would also be miserable if she NEVER asked you. It's like she knows you
> wear the trousers. Also, lie to her - she ain't your momma. I tell my MIL white
> lies about my OH all the time, I know why she asks me (he won't tell her)
> and I know him well enough, it sometimes brings me and my OH closer
> together because I will tell him what she asked and what I said. It's good, but
> sometimes (at one point) I was so annoyed just like you are but cause I live
> with them I had no recourse to do anything. Chin up - all will come good in
> the end.Click to expand...

I love the "she ain't ur mama" :haha: yes but she knows better she's been told by everyone to leave me be and not put her stresses on me. If she's worried about something do not bring it to me. Like dh needs surgery so she is freaking out that he didn't tell his boss yet ( he already did but she doesn't believe he did) and so she keeps asking did he tell them he will need a few days oh he's going to get fired bla bla . I don't need to hear this bullshit first off he works for his uncle! And he did take off for his surgery. He's 30 butt out!!! Whenever she is worried she dumps all her worry on me n I can't handle that emotionally I have to much stress going on u kno it's not correct. I love her very much but she should know by now I do not like being told what to do I do not like being out in the middle especially wih my husband b he's my HUSBAND and I do not like having her stress dumped on me. Wth that said I love her vey much she's a great woman she just needs to stop doing this!


----------



## HollyMonkey

On the beach, just had a swim, hangover cured! Holly is having fab time digging with grandad. 
Wool shop was nice Jaynie, lots of nice Debbie Bliss cashmerino colours but I must finish old wool before buying more so didn't purchase.
Phone being slow, will catch up later, hope you're all having a nice day xxx


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a great day B!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi addie ! 

Jaynie it's gloomy in london today !!! Boooo


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: emandi - I am so glad that we get to see more of you these days! But i am a bit sad that you are ill, sure that you can count it as a symptom? And then in your illness feel a bit better in that department?
> 
> April - what'd you get? Laptop wise? I think that your house is that clean that you probably don't need to polish, but if it did need properly doing, polish would be the only thing to use, it has like a dust extractor thing (static?) dunno so air freshener would just get it off the Tv and table etc but it'd still be there :shrug: - I could have got the degree in BULLSHIT me.
> 
> Crunchiw - I bet you do! I am in London this weekend :winkwink: sad that you aren't meeting frankenpreggocrunch, but understandable. Have a great meeting (if they exist).

Thank you Jaynie, I don't think my cold is a symptom. But I have to admit I had a little wave of nausea half an hour ago :happydance:.


----------



## addie25

Awww feel better!:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: emandi - I am so glad that we get to see more of you these days! But i am a bit sad that you are ill, sure that you can count it as a symptom? And then in your illness feel a bit better in that department?
> 
> April - what'd you get? Laptop wise? I think that your house is that clean that you probably don't need to polish, but if it did need properly doing, polish would be the only thing to use, it has like a dust extractor thing (static?) dunno so air freshener would just get it off the Tv and table etc but it'd still be there :shrug: - I could have got the degree in BULLSHIT me.
> 
> Crunchiw - I bet you do! I am in London this weekend :winkwink: sad that you aren't meeting frankenpreggocrunch, but understandable. Have a great meeting (if they exist).
> 
> i got a purple HP il find the link in a minute to show the picture but o my it is stunning! and so fast, im on it now as have set it all up etc :)
> well nothing actually NEEDS a polish but i like to make sure everything is wiped down, i might try it out lol.
> how are you love? xClick to expand...

I'm fine thanks, skulked off power houring before with work, but I am waiting for approval and it is my main focus of the day (following up contacts from the conference we went to) as we are starting to look stupiud. However, they like to mull over everything a thousand times because my mum and the other directors have so much riding on it! 

I have a HP I love her, she's greet but she's shiny (at the time I thought that was deas good) and it gets dirty really quickly! Enjoy your new toy though :thumbup: it is rather exciting. I love my laptop cause I bought it myself :shock: and they are mighty expensive! 

How's you? Any thoughts yet on your nursery? That's going to be really exciting!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie I know what you mean! I do sometimes say to her if you want to know the answer to *that* question then you have to ask him and then you set the boundaries... Know what I mean? 

I have the highest regard for my own mother, and sometimes when people make me hide things from there mum's that mine is ok with (namely smoking) I can sometimes get tetchy about it. 

You just getting ready for work!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Hi addie !
> 
> Jaynie it's gloomy in london today !!! Boooo

It is here too mate! 

I can't get over how they only ever get the weather wrong in summer. It's always bang on when they forecast bloody rain it arrives within 10 mins of the stated time! When it's sunshine, poofucks happen. :nope: :brat: I just wanna see some sun. 

You all done with your meeting?!


----------



## firstbaby25

B once again having a lovely time :thumbup: many more to come hopefully. You mentioned before that Holly woud have to get used to the English 'summertime' so that means you are planning on bringing her back! That means we get more meets. If only we could get to Africa and America eh? :-k

Emandi, that's good news if you want :sick: to be good! Ha! I am sure your bubba is just fine :hugs:! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## addie25

I'm in doctors offic my heart is racing I'm so freaking nervous I may cry or gr sick!!! I don't know what's wrong wth me . I'm just scared of the unknown I guess it will go away once they explain everythig.


----------



## LunaLady

Good luck, Addie! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Thanks! Dh is tired from his concert last night but I wish he was being more supportive. He's not gettin shots and things put in him today I am n I'm nervous n he's just la la la!


----------



## addie25

Lol now DH is napping at the doctors office! His head is back his sunglasses on lol I'm takin pictures of course. I'll show our baby and say this is how we had u dad asleep in a doctors office!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Good luck addie don't be scared


----------



## firstbaby25

oooh Addie GL :thumbup: I am sure it will be fine but I would be scared of unknown too. Hopefully you'll be out soon thinking 'what was all that about?' :haha: 

:rofl: at DH!


----------



## addie25

Still waiting to go in and DH still asleep!!! Don't get it people who cme after me r going in be4 me.:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: emandi - I am so glad that we get to see more of you these days! But i am a bit sad that you are ill, sure that you can count it as a symptom? And then in your illness feel a bit better in that department?
> 
> April - what'd you get? Laptop wise? I think that your house is that clean that you probably don't need to polish, but if it did need properly doing, polish would be the only thing to use, it has like a dust extractor thing (static?) dunno so air freshener would just get it off the Tv and table etc but it'd still be there :shrug: - I could have got the degree in BULLSHIT me.
> 
> Crunchiw - I bet you do! I am in London this weekend :winkwink: sad that you aren't meeting frankenpreggocrunch, but understandable. Have a great meeting (if they exist).
> 
> 
> i got a purple HP il find the link in a minute to show the picture but o my it is stunning! and so fast, im on it now as have set it all up etc :)
> well nothing actually NEEDS a polish but i like to make sure everything is wiped down, i might try it out lol.
> how are you love? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm fine thanks, skulked off power houring before with work, but I am waiting for approval and it is my main focus of the day (following up contacts from the conference we went to) as we are starting to look stupiud. However, they like to mull over everything a thousand times because my mum and the other directors have so much riding on it!
> 
> I have a HP I love her, she's greet but she's shiny (at the time I thought that was deas good) and it gets dirty really quickly! Enjoy your new toy though :thumbup: it is rather exciting. I love my laptop cause I bought it myself :shock: and they are mighty expensive!
> 
> How's you? Any thoughts yet on your nursery? That's going to be really exciting!!Click to expand...

they are expensive which is why OH bought it for my birthday and it was marked down £200! mines all shiny, and i noticed after a few seconds how much it likes to attract dust! im constantly wiping it lol! but i do love it and i promise not to clog or mess about with this one! unlike all my other computers lol!

baby will be in my room as havent got a spare room as of yet, i really dont want to move if i dont have to, and my landlord may convert loft yet so if he does that i can stay here, but we will be painting my room for bubi :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a new friend, she's French and I met her once before here, at the pool, and we exchanged numbers then (3 yrs ago!) But time went by and we never got in touch but we met again today on the beach, both now with little girls!We're meeting Saturday at the park! I love chance encounters like that. More sea swimming, sooo delicious


----------



## mummyApril

good luck Addie xx


----------



## addie25

I made dh do this :dohh: like 5 times I doctors office.

Doctor wanted to put a stick thing in me to practice retrieval n I started crying n said I have a fear of sticks bc of when I lost baby n he was vey nice about it and said ok we will do it the day we remove eggs when ur knocked out. Then I made them show me a couple times how to give shot and I brought all the meds in 3 different coolers and a big bag lol DH is like ur rediculous.

Ok retrieval is 24th 25th or 26th .. 24th rehursAl dinner 25th dh In Wedding I knew it was going to hit but doc said he wud work with us so hopefully it's 26th!


----------



## emandi

Poor Addie :hugs:, I'm glad appointment is over.
You must be scared and excited at the same time. Hope all goes well.
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Afternoon turtles!

B and April - looks like you had an amazing time yesterday. Glad the sun was shining for you, and the pics are fab :thumbup: Must've been so exciting to meet.

Zoie - glad your hubbys op went well.

Luna - sorry to hear about the situation with Pip. We have trouble with our dog, he barks at anyone he doesn't know, and because he's a big dog people assume he's being aggressive (I would probably think the same if i didn't know him). We got him as a rescue last year. We've managed to get him to stop barking at our cats by using a spray bottle, and we're trying to use the same technique with barking at other people. It's slow progress but we are getting there. I hope you have success with the No Bark collar, I've heard some good things about it, FX

Kit - hope you were allowed to park next to the building this time, and work wasn't too stressful.

I've been catching up on the posts since yesterday but BnB has just timed out as it's too busy :growlmad: so cannot read the rest of them for now.


----------



## Mollykins

April- congrats on your new arrival. :winkwink: And yes, I was up late last night.... couldn't seem to find relief from the pain. :nope: I plan on going into my physiotherapist appointment and saying, "Look here, are you really going to be able to help me or is the most relied I am goinf to fins going to come from a belt?" Okay, perhaps i'll be a bit more polite about it but I really do not want to waste my time. You know?

Addie- I hope it works out on the 26th for you. :hugs:

B- I am glad your swim cleared the hanging cobwebs from last nights festivities. :thumbup:

Everyone else- :hi:


----------



## addie25

Hopefully so as long as all goes well and we have healthy embryos to transfer this cycle I'll know if I am pregnant mid July!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- congrats on your new arrival. :winkwink: And yes, I was up late last night.... couldn't seem to find relief from the pain. :nope: I plan on going into my physiotherapist appointment and saying, "Look here, are you really going to be able to help me or is the most relied I am goinf to fins going to come from a belt?" Okay, perhaps i'll be a bit more polite about it but I really do not want to waste my time. You know?
> 
> Addie- I hope it works out on the 26th for you. :hugs:
> 
> B- I am glad your swim cleared the hanging cobwebs from last nights festivities. :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone else- :hi:

ah thanks :) lol, im sorry youre in pain! i hope they can sort something for you! x


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly sorry that youare dealing with pain! T'is no good. Hopefully though they will say that they have rip roaring success with other women who use their techniques. :hugs: 

Addie - that is a nice doctor. The queue thing is a joke in Britain with the NHS - if we are sick in Warrington we HAVE to ring the docs at 8.30am and get whatever appt they give you no matter that you have to get the bus or come from work :growlmad: 

April that sounds lovely! Do your girls share like Molly? Me and Ash did it pretty much our whole lives the one time we got seperate rooms we shared anyway alternating who's bed we slept in! :haha:

I've just cooked and ate some halloumi, I just love it but I suspect I will get gout if i carry on eating as much cheese as I do! It was :munch: :munch: though.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Blah! This hurts so much :( 

Lovely Pics B glad all the girls enjoyed themselves!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Molly sorry that youare dealing with pain! T'is no good. Hopefully though they will say that they have rip roaring success with other women who use their techniques. :hugs:
> 
> Addie - that is a nice doctor. The queue thing is a joke in Britain with the NHS - if we are sick in Warrington we HAVE to ring the docs at 8.30am and get whatever appt they give you no matter that you have to get the bus or come from work :growlmad:
> 
> April that sounds lovely! Do your girls share like Molly? Me and Ash did it pretty much our whole lives the one time we got seperate rooms we shared anyway alternating who's bed we slept in! :haha:
> 
> I've just cooked and ate some halloumi, I just love it but I suspect I will get gout if i carry on eating as much cheese as I do! It was :munch: :munch: though.

yeah the girls share, they love sharing though! well at the moment! lol x


----------



## Mollykins

What's the matter ginger a linge?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Having take away fish and chips on the allotment with my dad and LO nom nom


----------



## new mummy2010

Ginge-whats happened lovely?

Sarachka-where art tho ? (Or how ever you spell it lol)

Kit-hope you got a prime pregnant lady parking space + stuck your belly out at the stupid bloke from the other day!!

Addie-glad dr listened and didn't go poking with his stick lovely ,fx for the sate you want!!

Bethany-that sounds such a nom nom nommy thing to eat at the allotment and wow how cool you met up with the french lady again

We have to leave tomorrow now as OH's stepfather forgot he promised van to his bloody neighbours for the weekend not a happy bunny as we made plans and waited for OH to get paid tomorrow and now we have to leave ;-(


----------



## x-ginge-x

My Pre-Af cramps have started!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Back home and on my dad's fast computer now so had a catch up:thumbup: My fish n chips were delicious, all the better for being eaten in the evening sunshine amongst the legumes with my dad and LO (she loved them, so first hot dog yesterday, and first take away f&c today, nothing but gastronomical adventures for monkeybum:munch: Then we watered the plot and strolled home and here I am!:tease:

Wowser day of sun and sea and sand, 2 lovely swims at high tide and the sea was all green and lovely. And LO of course has been on :cloud9: all day, mainly sitting in a big hole we dug her in the sand that she liked VERY much:awww:

*Addie* good luck with the needle pricking, I'm sure you'll get very good at it very quickly:hugs: I like that you're letting the excitement take over to suppress the fear:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh ginge sorry lovely stupid af arghhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> aw Emandi sorry about the pooey cold, i had so many colds at the beginning of this pregnancy! on top of everything else, i hope it goes soon! x
> 
> Thank you my dear :hugs:, hope it goes away quick :wacko:. You and your girls are lovely. And Bethany and little Holly as well. You must have had amazing day!Click to expand...
> 
> ah thankyou sweet, it was such a brilliant day, we got on really well with lots of giggles and chatter, Bethany is such a lovely person! but i knew she would be and Holly is just soo cute, beautiful little girl :)Click to expand...

Ah that's so kind! _You're_ lovely too April and it was indeed very fun and I loved your company:hugs: It's odd now, you're the only Turtle who's in 3D in my mind:haha: And it's amazing how we manage on this thread without all the things like the expressions in eyes and the sound of voices:shrug: 

And I'd like to add that April has a *gorgeous bump* that I've seen in real life:happydance: and has only bump, and was one tough preggy turtle- while me and the rest of my family were all having frequent loo visits and sit downs and food breaks, April was just like "I'm fine:shrug:"
:rofl:


And there was some interest on the beach today around a really weird enormous moth that was flying around...we know where that escaped from...:winkwink: 

Yay for shiny new lappy:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm very tired after my night of boozing and early morning and funpacked day on the beach so I'm going to go and do some light crochet whilst chatting with my dad, I don't want to leave him on his lonesome:hugs: And then a very early night:sleep:

There are loads of things I haven't commented on due to the distractions of being on holiday, but you may know in your hearts that I think of you all and mull over your problems in my mind throughout the day, from demanding dogs... to ivf... to what shall I have for lunch...

Oh and I'm so happy to have bumped into my French friend, fate must have conspired to make us meet again:thumbup: I also bumped into a friend from high school, who had 11 month old twin girls in her buggy. I last saw her when Holly was ickle and she was pregnant! :pink::pink: So cute:awww::awww:

Catch you laters turts:hugs: Have lovvus maximus evenings:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B have a nice night with ya dad and crochet. And sleeps innit! Gonna be well good after :wine: last night!


----------



## kit_cat

I think it's an early one for me tonight too. I no feel very well :nope: - probably just too tired after a hot and sticky day stuck in meetings. 

Hope everyone is ok and I'll catch up properly tomorrow :thumbup:

Night night m'loves :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Only 2 more sleeps until the meet! :happydance:

I'm in bed with LO, she had a grizzle because there were no oatcakes on my bedside table like there were yesterday morning :shrug: She's such a biscuit monster! Now I have kisses though :cloud nine:

I believe we're off to the pier later, my dad and I, to walk to the end of it with LO and get the pier train back. Groovy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Kit hope you feel better this morning.:hugs:

Holly is 17 months today!


----------



## emandi

Happy 17months Holly :kiss:, have a lovely adventurous day with your mummy and grandad :hugs:.


----------



## Essie

Morning :wave:

Wow it was quiet last night, only 2 pages to read when i logged on this morning! Must be a record. Today I'm going out with my mum, although I don't know what we're doing. It's lovely sunshine outside, but with my girdle thing for my hips it gets ever so hot. Last night was a terrible nights sleep I was just so hot and thirsty. And of course drinking meant frequent loo trips too. Hope everyone else slept better than I did!

Hope everyone has a lovely friday :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a sunny breezy morn so I'm off to the local playing field to fly my kite, Holly can admire from her pushchair :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi emandi and essie, hope your cold is better emandi and your girdle isn't too pesky today essie xxx

OUCH! Holly just scratched my cheek with her monkey claws, she's playing with my face, ouch ouch


----------



## Essie

Have fun with your kite B. I'm so jealous of your holiday it sounds so idyllic!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

I believe it's to be a bedazzling day everywhere today although it's not so much right now where I am :shrug:

I'm working from home today :yipee: so plan on taking it easy :thumbup:

I hope everyone has a great day :flower:

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Kit hope you feel better this morning.:hugs:
> 
> Holly is 17 months today!

Thanks doll :hugs: but I still feel rubbish. Woke up with the same headache I went to bed with behind one eye :wacko: and feel quite seedy really. It's not like me at all :shrug:

Yay for Holly's 17 month birthday :cake: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> Wow it was quiet last night, only 2 pages to read when i logged on this morning! Must be a record. Today I'm going out with my mum, although I don't know what we're doing. It's lovely sunshine outside, but with my girdle thing for my hips it gets ever so hot. Last night was a terrible nights sleep I was just so hot and thirsty. And of course drinking meant frequent loo trips too. Hope everyone else slept better than I did!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely friday :thumbup:

Oh poor you Essie :hugs: I don't get a good night's sleep either at the mo' with one thing and another so I feel your pain! Hopefully the benefit you get from wearing it outweighs the hotness and discomfort it causes?


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning emandi :flower:

Hope you're well lovely :hugs: How are things going with the pregnancy? Any more symptoms other than your moments nausea? What about the job? Are you managing ok?

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Sezi..hope it's a loverly sunny Friday for you in Peterborough :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hellooo everybody

I'm a bit sad we have to leave here this afternoon as its a lovely day and now we have money ;-D

Its going to be glorious all weekend and I will be back home no doubt washing + ironing and being royally bored whilst OH does his own thang of watching sport and stuff blah blah

Kit-sorry you feel pooey maybe you need a check up and to finish work like now you crazy lady!!!

Morning all hope you all have fandabbydozey fridays mawwhhhh xx


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> G'morning emandi :flower:
> 
> Hope you're well lovely :hugs: How are things going with the pregnancy? Any more symptoms other than your moments nausea? What about the job? Are you managing ok?
> 
> :hugs:


Hello Kitty :flower: and yellow honeydew :baby:.
Poor you with headache :awww:, at least you are working from home today :hugs:.
My pregnancy is quite symptomless. I have very sore nipples, first half of day I am exhausted (luckily I work 6pm-11pm) and had 1 wave of nausea. That's pretty much it :shrug:.
About the job-veery busy (half term) :wacko:, but manageable only this week is a bit of struggle because of my cold. Woke up this morning with hardly any voice, don't think I'll be on tills as usually.
What about you? Have you packed your hospital bag yet? Not long ... :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi kittens!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Molly sorry that youare dealing with pain! T'is no good. Hopefully though they will say that they have rip roaring success with other women who use their techniques. :hugs:
> 
> Addie - that is a nice doctor. The queue thing is a joke in Britain with the NHS - if we are sick in Warrington we HAVE to ring the docs at 8.30am and get whatever appt they give you no matter that you have to get the bus or come from work :growlmad:
> 
> April that sounds lovely! Do your girls share like Molly? Me and Ash did it pretty much our whole lives the one time we got seperate rooms we shared anyway alternating who's bed we slept in! :haha:
> 
> I've just cooked and ate some halloumi, I just love it but I suspect I will get gout if i carry on eating as much cheese as I do! It was :munch: :munch:
> though.

Oh m everyone seems to be feeling sick! Rest up and drink lots of fluids! I 2 need to drink lots of fluids wth the medicine I am taking it makes me drowsy as of now where I needed to nap yesterday I could not stay awake ao hopefully I can stay awake at work!

I am about to take a shot by myself I was going to wake up DH but I think I'll just try it and if I can't do it ill get him.

So glad it is Friday I want this month to go super fast!!!! Ok I'm of to try be back in a bit.


----------



## addie25

Ok I was able to take it myself. I do not like doing it I decided (but I will obviously) seeing the needle makes me feel sick and it does pinch a bit then sting after a little. So worth it but I was feeling a bit sick looking at that needle today. :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: rachael - you are back! :yipee:

addie - well done, ivf is hard but i think it will work for you (i.e. you aren't using it because you can't get pregnant) but i have heard multiple stories about how difficult it is...

:hi: sarachka! It's friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday :wohoo: and later i will be on a train to meet you all :thumbup: 2 more sleeps!

Kit i hate waking up with a headache :cry: just makes me so tired! 

B have a great pier ride! sounds lovely! 

I have my dear Erin today! We are having lots of fun, watching mickey mouse club house for now while i work and talk to you and then we are creaming up and then going in the sand pit and paddling pool :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy i am sorry that you have to come home and that you don't want to! T'is very sad for ya indeed! Sure that you have plenty of time in the caravan though in the future! To enjoy all the things that you wanna! :) xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

having problems getting to london :cry: :cry:


----------



## addie25

So everyday at work I start feeling sick in be afternoon. I hVe head ache I'm tired and think I'm going to throw up. I thought maybe I'm pregnant be4 ivf started and I took a test last week N its negative. Then I notice my kids are always getting sick and falling asleep. Turns out health department came yesterday and our school has high levels or carbon monoxide and mold!!!! U would think a school would be closed after finding that out yet here we r still here!!!!!! What is wrong wih this picture!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't come :cry:


----------



## addie25

Aww dont be sad. I'll sure they will meet up again.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going to go to Paris and London and SA and USA! 

That'll show them... 

GUTTED!


----------



## addie25

Yay come to USA!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm sorry you are feeling so poorly. Do you need to call in? What's your bp like? Swelling?

Addie- that's absolute crap about your school. I'm sorry you have to deal with all this.

Jaynie- big hugs honey pie. I'm sorry you won't be making it. :nope: why not though, if you don't mind me asking.... :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Hello Molly and Eggplant :hi:


----------



## addie25

2 hours and 40 minutes left of work!!!! I can not wait to get out of here!!!!!!!!

I am so bored!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

I was MIA yesterday! I will try catch up soon! :) Still no AF, 15 days late now x


----------



## addie25

Did u go for a blood test??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:nope: the doctor wouldnt give me one, in her opinion urine is more accurate than blood :dohh:


----------



## addie25

At 15 days past o she should be sending u for one I'd ask again bc what if there's a problem since it's not showin up on a urine test. ( I'm sure there's no problem but u shud see what levels are if u think if pregnant and it's not coming up)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Totally agree Addie. She wasnt the brightest doctor ive ever seen :haha: I got the impression that she wanted to give me something to start AF is this test was negative but i refuse to untill i get a blood test! Im tempted to just pay for a private scan! so i know once and for all!


----------



## addie25

I went to my regular doctor once a few years ago and asked him to do a blood test for pregnancy. I agree do not take meds till after a blood test. Demand it it's ur body and u r 15 days late so if ur not pregnant u need to know and bring on a period and if u are u need to know as well. Doctors can be odd I demand for things I think I need.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Do you think ringing the nhs direct and telling them a little fib to get them to refer me for a scan would be wrong?


----------



## addie25

What would u say ?and a scan this army may not show anything. At 6 weeks u can see something I would try for the blood test .


----------



## xMissxZoiex

If i am pregnant i would be 6 weeks tomorrow. I would have no idea what to say, i just feel at my wits end right now. I will wait for wednesday and see what she says :( I want answers now lol


----------



## addie25

It's so rediculous how hard is it to write out a script for a blood test! I would call her back and say u r very uncomfortable not knowing what's going on and want a blood test ordered so we can move forward accordingly.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all ! 

hope all is well, I am so tired but off to the cinema with the old man tonight so looking forward to it ! 

soooooooo I keep having rude dreams......last nights one was about Keith Lemon !!!! what is going on :blush:


----------



## Crunchie

xMissxZoiex said:


> If i am pregnant i would be 6 weeks tomorrow. I would have no idea what to say, i just feel at my wits end right now. I will wait for wednesday and see what she says :( I want answers now lol

hey hun, they would still want a referral from the gp :nope:

the month I had a chemical last year was like this, i had a 70 day cycle that month when they had been about 45ish....and the GP said they would only scan me after another monthh :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> If i am pregnant i would be 6 weeks tomorrow. I would have no idea what to say, i just feel at my wits end right now. I will wait for wednesday and see what she says :( I want answers now lol
> 
> hey hun, they would still want a referral from the gp :nope:
> 
> the month I had a chemical last year was like this, i had a 70 day cycle that month when they had been about 45ish....and the GP said they would only scan me after another monthh :growlmad:Click to expand...

The chemical suspicion when my digi gave me a 1-2weeks when it should have been a 3+ is why I went straight for a blood test, I don't go via my doc:shrug: But then in France without a prescription they're the same price as a digi and give me reliable information so I reasoned it like that. Are blood tests in the UK really pricey?


----------



## addie25

Doesn't insurance cover blood tests?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have you done another wee :test: Zoie? They're pretty accurate I think:shrug:

I think my record is about the same as yours Crunch, I had a 70 dayer or 2 after my very 1st mc:wacko: Great savings on sanitary wear to be made with 70 day cycles:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hows ur day so far b?


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Doesn't insurance cover blood tests?

With a prescription yes, my health insurance pays all. But I just go along without a prescription, then get my doc to back-date me a prescription for the day I had the test, and send it off for my reimboursement. But not sure how they do it in the UK


----------



## addie25

Not sure. I hope they figure out what's going on soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hows ur day so far b?

Addie it has been JUST WONDERFUL thanks:flower:

I have pics and stories to tell, but did that thing of logging on and getting swept away by the first post I saw:haha:

My pushchair broke today:dohh: I had to replace it since I can't live without, and the same one was on offer for pretty cheap so I have the same but all new!!! I walk too much and destroy the wheels :haha: But have been on an English bus, and on the pier, and swimming, and on a pirate ship, and ate pork pies (more healthy English food:haha:) and all in all an amazing day, and I'll post pics:happydance:

You must be happy it's the weekend Addie! And other working Turtles!

:wohoo:


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a lovely day!!!! Yes I am so excited for the weekend. My brother closed on his house today so I'm excited to see them move in and organize everythig I am so happy for them!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hey everyone!

I am buggered today...lots of pain...lingering flu, DH has man flu :wacko: boys all sick

Had an adventurous last few days. On Wednesday I went to a mall and locked my car with the remote, did my shopping at lightening quick speed because I had to fetch Toine. Got back to the car, pressed the remote to unlock it and it was unlocked already. Unpacked my groceries, got in and almost lay down - the front seats were pushed all the way down. SO someone had been in my car :shock: I checked and all my cds and everything were there, turtle gifts there (waiting to get postage money :wacko:). I was late for Toine so rushed off. WHen I got home I saw that my doula bag that stays in my car had been opened and gone thru. I then read that there is a new scam - if someone presses any remote when you press yours it interferes with the signal and your car doesn't lock. I almost always have my laptop with me, but on wednesday I took the day off because i was sick so it was at home. Thank goodness! Anyway, I reported it and went yesterday to show the security people exactly where I was parked so they can watch the surveilance tapes. Ch'ien was so freaked out - convinced there was someone in the car still

I forget what else has happened...brain dead :wacko:

Kit, you're getting to the other stage where you start symptom spotting, but instead of "Is this pregnancy?" it's "Is this the start of labour?" :haha:

Addie, good luck with the ivf...holding you in love

Turtles who are meeting this weekend......SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!!! :sulk:
But seriously, have a ball :happydance:

Molly, sorry you're still in pain :nope::hugs:

B, your holiday sounds blissful :cloud9: And happy 17 months :flower:(I remember when it was happy 10 months :haha:)

Everyone else, BIG LOOOOOVE :hug:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

JAYNIE!

THIS IS WORSE POOFUCKS THAN MY EMILY IMPERSONATORS!:cry::cry::cry:

Why so? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Trinno, I'm sorry you're buggered :hugs: And ManFlu is just the worst:dohh: 

I'll warn DH and my mum about the new scam:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello april:hi:
Gorge weather huh:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

I am POOPED with capital POOP! I need to catch up before I literally pass out from tiredness so I'm off to comment a smidge :thumbup:#

Hope everyone is great this fine Friday evening :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

heyo everyone, sorry iv been absent but i went pram shopping today! ordered me pram :D 
B your pram finally died then? lol the weather has been amazing today but i have mainly been in shops lol! 
Jaynie that really is poo you cant go :( i wont be able to make it either but i knew something would stop me from coming this weekend! pooey! 

hope everyone who is unwell feels better soon xx


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'morning emandi :flower:
> 
> Hope you're well lovely :hugs: How are things going with the pregnancy? Any more symptoms other than your moments nausea? What about the job? Are you managing ok?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty :flower: and yellow honeydew :baby:.
> Poor you with headache :awww:, at least you are working from home today :hugs:.
> My pregnancy is quite symptomless. I have very sore nipples, first half of day I am exhausted (luckily I work 6pm-11pm) and had 1 wave of nausea. That's pretty much it :shrug:.
> About the job-veery busy (half term) :wacko:, but manageable only this week is a bit of struggle because of my cold. Woke up this morning with hardly any voice, don't think I'll be on tills as usually.
> What about you? Have you packed your hospital bag yet? Not long ... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh poor emandi with a bad cold - hope you feel much better really soon :hugs:

Don't you worry..I'm pretty sure your symptoms will kick in and you'll be wishing they didn't :winkwink: All will be well :thumbup:

This weekend will be the hospital bag packing weekend I think. I have pretty much everything I need for it :thumbup: I'm going to wash through all my stuff and spend time packing it all with love :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Molly sorry that youare dealing with pain! T'is no good. Hopefully though they will say that they have rip roaring success with other women who use their techniques. :hugs:
> 
> Addie - that is a nice doctor. The queue thing is a joke in Britain with the NHS - if we are sick in Warrington we HAVE to ring the docs at 8.30am and get whatever appt they give you no matter that you have to get the bus or come from work :growlmad:
> 
> April that sounds lovely! Do your girls share like Molly? Me and Ash did it pretty much our whole lives the one time we got seperate rooms we shared anyway alternating who's bed we slept in! :haha:
> 
> I've just cooked and ate some halloumi, I just love it but I suspect I will get gout if i carry on eating as much cheese as I do! It was :munch: :munch:
> though.
> 
> Oh m everyone seems to be feeling sick! Rest up and drink lots of fluids! I 2 need to drink lots of fluids wth the medicine I am taking it makes me drowsy as of now where I needed to nap yesterday I could not stay awake ao hopefully I can stay awake at work!
> 
> I am about to take a shot by myself I was going to wake up DH but I think I'll just try it and if I can't do it ill get him.
> 
> So glad it is Friday I want this month to go super fast!!!! Ok I'm of to try be back in a bit.Click to expand...

Hey addie :wave:

Y'know, when my friend went through her IVF, she said she was like a mad woman sometimes because of the injections/hormones etc but said it gave her a free pass to say what she liked 'cos she could blame the drugs :haha: Just thought I'd mention :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> So everyday at work I start feeling sick in be afternoon. I hVe head ache I'm tired and think I'm going to throw up. I thought maybe I'm pregnant be4 ivf started and I took a test last week N its negative. Then I notice my kids are always getting sick and falling asleep. Turns out health department came yesterday and our school has high levels or carbon monoxide and mold!!!! U would think a school would be closed after finding that out yet here we r still here!!!!!! What is wrong wih this picture!!!!!

OMG! Whatever next addie - lets start the countdown till you get to walk out those doors for the last time!! It really is a poofucky place :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm going to go to Paris and London and SA and USA!
> 
> That'll show them...
> 
> GUTTED!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry: :sad2:

Why m'love? :shrug: :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I'm sorry you are feeling so poorly. Do you need to call in? What's your bp like? Swelling?
> 
> Addie- that's absolute crap about your school. I'm sorry you have to deal with all this.
> 
> Jaynie- big hugs honey pie. I'm sorry you won't be making it. :nope: why not though, if you don't mind me asking.... :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit better now thanks Molly :hugs: My headache has gone, I spent quite a bit of time not at the laptop today which has helped - it's just work I think :shrug: My BP is still ok and the swelling...well it's consistent shall we say :haha:

Thanks for asking my lovely :kiss:

How are you? I hope you're managing your pain doll...it can't be much fun :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> If i am pregnant i would be 6 weeks tomorrow. I would have no idea what to say, i just feel at my wits end right now. I will wait for wednesday and see what she says :( I want answers now lol

Zoie..a digi should most definitely be telling you something at this stage - can you not test again yourself?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi all !
> 
> hope all is well, I am so tired but off to the cinema with the old man tonight so looking forward to it !
> 
> soooooooo I keep having rude dreams......last nights one was about Keith Lemon !!!! what is going on :blush:

:haha: Keith Lemon??? Did he smash yer back doors in??? :haha:

What you going to see at the cinema?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> heyo everyone, sorry iv been absent but i went pram shopping today! ordered me pram :D
> B your pram finally died then? lol the weather has been amazing today but i have mainly been in shops lol!
> Jaynie that really is poo you cant go :( i wont be able to make it either but i knew something would stop me from coming this weekend! pooey!
> 
> hope everyone who is unwell feels better soon xx

Ha ha yeah you saw those back wheels and the rubbing brake!:haha: It was bound to flake it sooner or later.

And that's pants and a half you can't come April, but at least I've met you already:hugs::happydance: Me seen April!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am buggered today...lots of pain...lingering flu, DH has man flu :wacko: boys all sick
> 
> Had an adventurous last few days. On Wednesday I went to a mall and locked my car with the remote, did my shopping at lightening quick speed because I had to fetch Toine. Got back to the car, pressed the remote to unlock it and it was unlocked already. Unpacked my groceries, got in and almost lay down - the front seats were pushed all the way down. SO someone had been in my car :shock: I checked and all my cds and everything were there, turtle gifts there (waiting to get postage money :wacko:). I was late for Toine so rushed off. WHen I got home I saw that my doula bag that stays in my car had been opened and gone thru. I then read that there is a new scam - if someone presses any remote when you press yours it interferes with the signal and your car doesn't lock. I almost always have my laptop with me, but on wednesday I took the day off because i was sick so it was at home. Thank goodness! Anyway, I reported it and went yesterday to show the security people exactly where I was parked so they can watch the surveilance tapes. Ch'ien was so freaked out - convinced there was someone in the car still
> 
> I forget what else has happened...brain dead :wacko:
> 
> Kit, you're getting to the other stage where you start symptom spotting, but instead of "Is this pregnancy?" it's "Is this the start of labour?" :haha:
> 
> Addie, good luck with the ivf...holding you in love
> 
> Turtles who are meeting this weekend......SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!!! :sulk:
> But seriously, have a ball :happydance:
> 
> Molly, sorry you're still in pain :nope::hugs:
> 
> B, your holiday sounds blissful :cloud9: And happy 17 months :flower:(I remember when it was happy 10 months :haha:)
> 
> Everyone else, BIG LOOOOOVE :hug:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hello Trin!! :hi:

Oooo, that is freaky about your car...kind of must have felt weird knowing someone had been in it - I don't blame Ch'ien for being a bit freaked :shock: Glad you didn't lose anything valuable though :thumbup:

Trin..it's funny you should say about the "other" symptom spotting stage...I'm there! What would it mean right now for me to feel period pains..just like when I have AF? Is it significant? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> heyo everyone, sorry iv been absent but i went pram shopping today! ordered me pram :D
> B your pram finally died then? lol the weather has been amazing today but i have mainly been in shops lol!
> Jaynie that really is poo you cant go :( i wont be able to make it either but i knew something would stop me from coming this weekend! pooey!
> 
> hope everyone who is unwell feels better soon xx

OOOOOOO, which pram did you order?? Any other bebe shopping done today?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heyo everyone, sorry iv been absent but i went pram shopping today! ordered me pram :D
> B your pram finally died then? lol the weather has been amazing today but i have mainly been in shops lol!
> Jaynie that really is poo you cant go :( i wont be able to make it either but i knew something would stop me from coming this weekend! pooey!
> 
> hope everyone who is unwell feels better soon xx
> 
> Ha ha yeah you saw those back wheels and the rubbing brake!:haha: It was bound to flake it sooner or later.
> 
> And that's pants and a half you can't come April, but at least I've met you already:hugs::happydance: Me seen April!Click to expand...

Yeah it is pants you can't come April...but to be honest...we really are close enough to meet at other times. I hope to meet you all at some point or another :flower:


----------



## Essie

Evening ladies :wave:

Well my day was going fine until I arrived home with DH and realised that his wallet is lost. Which helpfully contained all the cash we had (not much) and ALL our debit and credit cards. So we have no money, no cards and no food in the house. Luckily my dad has agreed that if i transfer him some money he'll withdraw the cash for me. Just trying to work out how much we might need in the next week. I _was_ planning to get all the things for my hospital bag (we're going away next weekend and i'd like to take it just in case) but not sure if i'll be able to now. 

I hope everyone else has had a better day! Am off now to catch up with the days posts.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Well my day was going fine until I arrived home with DH and realised that his wallet is lost. Which helpfully contained all the cash we had (not much) and ALL our debit and credit cards. So we have no money, no cards and no food in the house. Luckily my dad has agreed that if i transfer him some money he'll withdraw the cash for me. Just trying to work out how much we might need in the next week. I _was_ planning to get all the things for my hospital bag (we're going away next weekend and i'd like to take it just in case) but not sure if i'll be able to now.
> 
> I hope everyone else has had a better day! Am off now to catch up with the days posts.

Oh no! What a seriously inconvenient thing to happen. I've lost my purse a couple of times and it's the whole cancelling all your cards that's the biggest pain in the neck. Maybe it's not lost - just hiding? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is where we walked this morning:happydance: Right out into da waves!
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Essie that's horrible :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This is where we walked this morning:happydance: Right out into da waves!

Wow! That looks fab! It looks like it's miles long too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the view from our seat on the pirate boat:happydance: We had tea there, my dad Holly and I (she loves her tea:wacko:) for £1 a cup:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is where we walked this morning:happydance: Right out into da waves!
> 
> Wow! That looks fab! It looks like it's miles long too!Click to expand...

'Tis da longest pier in da world I'll have you know Kit:smug: One and a third miles long:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This is the view from our seat on the pirate boat:happydance: We had tea there, my dad Holly and I (she loves her tea:wacko:) for £1 a cup:thumbup:

I bet your daddy is on :cloud9: having you and Holly to visit. You're doing all the funnest stuff and now you've got the fab weather to top it all off :cloud9::cloud9: NUV IT! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:



> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heyo everyone, sorry iv been absent but i went pram shopping today! ordered me pram :D
> B your pram finally died then? lol the weather has been amazing today but i have mainly been in shops lol!
> Jaynie that really is poo you cant go :( i wont be able to make it either but i knew something would stop me from coming this weekend! pooey!
> 
> hope everyone who is unwell feels better soon xx
> 
> Ha ha yeah you saw those back wheels and the rubbing brake!:haha: It was bound to flake it sooner or later.
> 
> And that's pants and a half you can't come April, but at least I've met you already:hugs::happydance: Me seen April!Click to expand...

i know we have met we are lucky :) :hugs: i hope i can meet the other lovely turtles one day soon!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is where we walked this morning:happydance: Right out into da waves!
> 
> Wow! That looks fab! It looks like it's miles long too!Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis da longest pier in da world I'll have you know Kit:smug: One and a third miles long:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well well...I never knew that. Tonight I've been educated :thumbup: I thank you :)


----------



## mummyApril

i shall get links of my purchases from today :D......


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
this is the pram :)


----------



## mummyApril

if you cant see it then let me know :/


----------



## mummyApril

this is the car seat, although we had to pay an extra £100 for the carseat as the seat belt in the car doesnt fit it so we have an adapter (which was a bit of plastic! for £100 lol) anyway....https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-primo-viaggio-es-cityscape-isofix-compatible/419348800/type-i/


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
> this is the pram :)

GORGE!!!!! It's got a great shopping bit underneath too..I notice this on prams now because mine isn't very good at all :nope: Great choice :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

and although we have a swing for James we bought a bouncer which bounces on its own :) reason we have both is with Faye i had the bouncer but no swing and she wanted to be swung! (which i would put her in her carseat and swing her for hours on end, no good for the back lol) sooo we got both and my back survives :)....
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ripple-bouncer-honey-bear/448900401/type-i/


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
> this is the pram :)
> 
> GORGE!!!!! It's got a great shopping bit underneath too..I notice this on prams now because mine isn't very good at all :nope: Great choice :thumbup:Click to expand...

what pram do you have again? Its important for me to have shopping bits as i always have shopping (which is why i went for single handles also)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> this is the car seat, although we had to pay an extra £100 for the carseat as the seat belt in the car doesnt fit it so we have an adapter (which was a bit of plastic! for £100 lol) anyway....https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-primo-viaggio-es-cityscape-isofix-compatible/419348800/type-i/

Yay! You'll love parading your little boy round in that :cloud9: I know what you mean about the cost too...the car seat bases cost us the same as the actual car seats :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> and although we have a swing for James we bought a bouncer which bounces on its own :) reason we have both is with Faye i had the bouncer but no swing and she wanted to be swung! (which i would put her in her carseat and swing her for hours on end, no good for the back lol) sooo we got both and my back survives :)....
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ripple-bouncer-honey-bear/448900401/type-i/

Cool! You see, you have a huge advantage over me...experience! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
> this is the pram :)
> 
> GORGE!!!!! It's got a great shopping bit underneath too..I notice this on prams now because mine isn't very good at all :nope: Great choice :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> what pram do you have again? Its important for me to have shopping bits as i always have shopping (which is why i went for single handles also)Click to expand...

I went for the Quinny buzz 3 over the Icandy...it came down to what you were getting for your money but alas the Quinny has the teeniest tiny shopping basket at the bottom :( Still, it will stop me spending loads of cash :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
> this is the pram :)

LOVELY! Must have shopping hanging handles!:thumbup: I couldn't live without them!!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
> this is the pram :)
> 
> GORGE!!!!! It's got a great shopping bit underneath too..I notice this on prams now because mine isn't very good at all :nope: Great choice :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> what pram do you have again? Its important for me to have shopping bits as i always have shopping (which is why i went for single handles also)Click to expand...
> 
> I went for the Quinny buzz 3 over the Icandy...it came down to what you were getting for your money but alas the Quinny has the teeniest tiny shopping basket at the bottom :( Still, it will stop me spending loads of cash :thumbup:Click to expand...

i think you can get little shopping bags to put on the back of it! x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
> this is the pram :)
> 
> LOVELY! Must have shopping hangers!:thumbup: I couldn't live without them!!!Click to expand...

i love your new picture :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Some pics:happydance: Such a gorgeous day:cloud9: The last one is on the pier train. Holly was fascinated by the fact that the train went "across water" :haha:
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 1









046.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 1









035.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1









026.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

I give up on life. Put me in a coma for a coupl of months I can't take it anymore


----------



## kit_cat

Well lovelies...it's Percy time :thumbup: I hope I wake up in the morning feeling like a new woman....I'm not liking this general feeling of yuckyness at all.

Holly and April..thanks for the pics and the update on bebe purchases and for letting us all share your lives a little bit. Fank yooooo :hugs:

Night night :kiss::sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I give up on life. Put me in a coma for a coupl of months I can't take it anymore

:hug:

You ok? Well obviously not... want to tell your turtle friends what's going on?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I give up on life. Put me in a coma for a coupl of months I can't take it anymore

No No No! No coma for you.[-X You are young, foot loose and fancy free my dear! 

What's up? I thought you must be ovulating this week, you've been so quiet of an evening!

:hugs::hug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So everyday at work I start feeling sick in be afternoon. I hVe head ache I'm tired and think I'm going to throw up. I thought maybe I'm pregnant be4 ivf started and I took a test last week N its negative. Then I notice my kids are always getting sick and falling asleep. Turns out health department came yesterday and our school has high levels or carbon monoxide and mold!!!! U would think a school would be closed after finding that out yet here we r still here!!!!!! What is wrong wih this picture!!!!!
> 
> OMG! Whatever next addie - lets start the countdown till you get to walk out those doors for the last time!! It really is a poofucky place :nope:Click to expand...

Yes it is a poofuck place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes I was thinking about using the hormones as an excuse!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kitty, give Percy a cheeky peck on the flank from me:winkwink:

Sleep well, hope you feel better tomorrow:hugs: XXXXXXXXX


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Well my day was going fine until I arrived home with DH and realised that his wallet is lost. Which helpfully contained all the cash we had (not much) and ALL our debit and credit cards. So we have no money, no cards and no food in the house. Luckily my dad has agreed that if i transfer him some money he'll withdraw the cash for me. Just trying to work out how much we might need in the next week. I _was_ planning to get all the things for my hospital bag (we're going away next weekend and i'd like to take it just in case) but not sure if i'll be able to now.
> 
> I hope everyone else has had a better day! Am off now to catch up with the days posts.


Im sorry all that got lost!!!! ONE TIME 2 boys stole my purse and all they took was a lottery ticket!!!!!! I FOUND THAT HILARIOUS BC I HAD SIGNED IT SO IF IT WON AND THEY WANTED TO CASH IT THEY WOULD HAVE TO CONTACT ME!

After they stole my ticket they threw my bag in the trash where a woman found it and called me so that was nice. I didn't have cash in it and they didn't take any cards so I lucked out that time. HOWEVER, one time 2 girls at college stole my bag. I put it on top of my car as I was packing my car with my bags to go home for the weekend and I had 1,000 dollars in it for Christmas shopping!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Some pics:happydance: Such a gorgeous day:cloud9: The last one is on the pier train. Holly was fascinated by the fact that the train went "across water" :haha:

What lovely pictures!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I give up on life. Put me in a coma for a coupl of months I can't take it anymore

Whats the matter????


----------



## addie25

So DH is hosting his friends bachelor party in Atlantic City and then the Beach House. He will be back late tomorrow night as they are taking a boat out all afternoon till 8pm tomorrow. He swears to me the guys are not going to a strip club but I am not sure I believe it. I believe it only because a lot of the guys going are like dorks lol. Also the bachelor's fiance would kill him. On top of that I heard a few of them say they hate strip cubs bc they are dirty and they are glad they are not going when DH was on phone with them. ( I was listening LOL) It may be the hormones (see that I am using them as an excuse already!!!) BUT I WILL FLIP OUT IF THEY GO TO A STRIP CLUB. I know DH would not get a lap dance bc he knows I think its cheating since its a naked girl dancing on you and he agrees that it is. But I still do not want him going to look ya know! He swears they are not so I guess I believe it.


----------



## mummyApril

I'm off to sleep OH has decided to act like a poofuck again n I'm not going to give him the pleasure of even getting to me so nighty night x


----------



## addie25

That's rt don't let him get 2 u! He doesn't control ur happiness u do.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well lots of sea and swimming and walking today, then my father misled me this evening and has been feeding me wine so all in all pretty exhausticated but enormously happy! 

It's soooo quiet on the thread at the mo!:shrug: *Addie* I hope your over the pond chums are around to keep you company this night:flower:

I must get to bed soon too, in just 6hrs LO will start prattling and will call Mumma Mumma!!!:haha:

Tomorrow- more beach:happydance::happydance::happydance: Real Hollyday!:happydance::happydance:

Nighty night all:hugs::kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I'm off to sleep OH has decided to act like a poofuck again n I'm not going to give him the pleasure of even getting to me so nighty night x

Oh dear, yes, just get your precious shut-eye my love:hugs: Sleep tight, don't let the giant millipedes bite:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie whays happened with ur London plans?


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> So DH is hosting his friends bachelor party in Atlantic City and then the Beach House. He will be back late tomorrow night as they are taking a boat out all afternoon till 8pm tomorrow. He swears to me the guys are not going to a strip club but I am not sure I believe it. I believe it only because a lot of the guys going are like dorks lol. Also the bachelor's fiance would kill him. On top of that I heard a few of them say they hate strip cubs bc they are dirty and they are glad they are not going when DH was on phone with them. ( I was listening LOL) It may be the hormones (see that I am using them as an excuse already!!!) BUT I WILL FLIP OUT IF THEY GO TO A STRIP CLUB. I know DH would not get a lap dance bc he knows I think its cheating since its a naked girl dancing on you and he agrees that it is. But I still do not want him going to look ya know! He swears they are not so I guess I believe it.

I don't think strip clubs do any harm for a stag night/bachelor party\\:D/ And it's so traditional for us girls to have male strippers on hen nights, and I know my DH would be really jealous if I went to see stripping men but I'd have to just flick him on the nose and say "hey silly I nuv you"!!

If I were you I'd just tell DH to have a great time, if you can bring yourself to, and see it as a bit of harmless man fun like we like girl fun?:flower: And real love affairs rarely happen in strip clubs, but in mundane places such as at work and at running clubs!!:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie whays happened with ur London plans?

Yes it's so sad! Is there anything we can help you out with? I can *actually* call your dad/sister etc if you want?:haha:

Are you ok though, you're very quiet?:flower:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So DH is hosting his friends bachelor party in Atlantic City and then the Beach House. He will be back late tomorrow night as they are taking a boat out all afternoon till 8pm tomorrow. He swears to me the guys are not going to a strip club but I am not sure I believe it. I believe it only because a lot of the guys going are like dorks lol. Also the bachelor's fiance would kill him. On top of that I heard a few of them say they hate strip cubs bc they are dirty and they are glad they are not going when DH was on phone with them. ( I was listening LOL) It may be the hormones (see that I am using them as an excuse already!!!) BUT I WILL FLIP OUT IF THEY GO TO A STRIP CLUB. I know DH would not get a lap dance bc he knows I think its cheating since its a naked girl dancing on you and he agrees that it is. But I still do not want him going to look ya know! He swears they are not so I guess I believe it.
> 
> 
> I don't think strip clubs do any harm for a stag night/bachelor party\\:D/ And it's so traditional for us girls to have male strippers on hen nights, and I know my DH would be really jealous if I went to see stripping men but I'd have to just flick him on the nose and say "hey silly I nuv you"!!
> 
> If I were you I'd just tell DH to have a great time, if you can bring yourself to, and see it as a bit of harmless man fun like we like girl fun?:flower: And real love affairs rarely happen in strip clubs, but in mundane places such as at work and at running clubs!!:shrug:Click to expand...


Im the opposite I do not like going to see male strippers at all. I didnt do that for my bachelorette party and DH didn't go for his. I just see lap dances as cheating. It is a naked girl on top of them its not acceptable in my eyes. I do see what you mean with just going to watch being fun for them. Most the guys at the party do not take interest in going so I do not think they will. Im just so against them its just how I am. Porn I do not care about. A guy wants to watch porn on TV ok but not live and not dancing on them.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:
 

> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So DH is hosting his friends bachelor party in Atlantic City and then the Beach House. He will be back late tomorrow night as they are taking a boat out all afternoon till 8pm tomorrow. He swears to me the guys are not going to a strip club but I am not sure I believe it. I believe it only because a lot of the guys going are like dorks lol. Also the bachelor's fiance would kill him. On top of that I heard a few of them say they hate strip cubs bc they are dirty and they are glad they are not going when DH was on phone with them. ( I was listening LOL) It may be the hormones (see that I am using them as an excuse already!!!) BUT I WILL FLIP OUT IF THEY GO TO A STRIP CLUB. I know DH would not get a lap dance bc he knows I think its cheating since its a naked girl dancing on you and he agrees that it is. But I still do not want him going to look ya know! He swears they are not so I guess I believe it.
> 
> I don't think strip clubs do any harm for a stag night/bachelor party\\:D/ And it's so traditional for us girls to have male strippers on hen nights, and I know my DH would be really jealous if I went to see stripping men but I'd have to just flick him on the nose and say "hey silly I nuv you"!!
> 
> If I were you I'd just tell DH to have a great time, if you can bring yourself to, and see it as a bit of harmless man fun like we like girl fun?:flower: And real love affairs rarely happen in strip clubs, but in mundane places such as at work and at running clubs!!:shrug:Click to expand...

LOL love affairs. I do not think he will a love affair but I could never accept a naked stripper dancing on DH. If he went he would just watch I know that but I rather him not I just hate them.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night:flower:

Trampolining, oatcake demanding baby at the break of dawn:haha:

BIG KISS ALL:kiss: hope you're all better soon, many sick turts:nope:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So DH is hosting his friends bachelor party in Atlantic City and then the Beach House. He will be back late tomorrow night as they are taking a boat out all afternoon till 8pm tomorrow. He swears to me the guys are not going to a strip club but I am not sure I believe it. I believe it only because a lot of the guys going are like dorks lol. Also the bachelor's fiance would kill him. On top of that I heard a few of them say they hate strip cubs bc they are dirty and they are glad they are not going when DH was on phone with them. ( I was listening LOL) It may be the hormones (see that I am using them as an excuse already!!!) BUT I WILL FLIP OUT IF THEY GO TO A STRIP CLUB. I know DH would not get a lap dance bc he knows I think its cheating since its a naked girl dancing on you and he agrees that it is. But I still do not want him going to look ya know! He swears they are not so I guess I believe it.
> 
> I don't think strip clubs do any harm for a stag night/bachelor party\\:D/ And it's so traditional for us girls to have male strippers on hen nights, and I know my DH would be really jealous if I went to see stripping men but I'd have to just flick him on the nose and say "hey silly I nuv you"!!
> 
> If I were you I'd just tell DH to have a great time, if you can bring yourself to, and see it as a bit of harmless man fun like we like girl fun?:flower: And real love affairs rarely happen in strip clubs, but in mundane places such as at work and at running clubs!!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im the opposite I do not like going to see male strippers at all. I didnt do that for my bachelorette party and DH didn't go for his. I just see lap dances as cheating. It is a naked girl on top of them its not acceptable in my eyes. I do see what you mean with just going to watch being fun for them. Most the guys at the party do not take interest in going so I do not think they will. Im just so against them its just how I am. Porn I do not care about. A guy wants to watch porn on TV ok but not live and not dancing on them.Click to expand...

Well it's not my staple diet of an evening either, male strippers, although I guess the swimming club comes pretty close:haha: Your DH must know how you feel strongly about this, so it's for him to judge the appropriate action to take towards you, his DW!:flower: They're just lasses with sexy bodies trying to earn a living to feed their family, that's how I see it- but I'm probably a bit unglamorous about such things:shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So DH is hosting his friends bachelor party in Atlantic City and then the Beach House. He will be back late tomorrow night as they are taking a boat out all afternoon till 8pm tomorrow. He swears to me the guys are not going to a strip club but I am not sure I believe it. I believe it only because a lot of the guys going are like dorks lol. Also the bachelor's fiance would kill him. On top of that I heard a few of them say they hate strip cubs bc they are dirty and they are glad they are not going when DH was on phone with them. ( I was listening LOL) It may be the hormones (see that I am using them as an excuse already!!!) BUT I WILL FLIP OUT IF THEY GO TO A STRIP CLUB. I know DH would not get a lap dance bc he knows I think its cheating since its a naked girl dancing on you and he agrees that it is. But I still do not want him going to look ya know! He swears they are not so I guess I believe it.
> 
> I don't think strip clubs do any harm for a stag night/bachelor party\\:D/ And it's so traditional for us girls to have male strippers on hen nights, and I know my DH would be really jealous if I went to see stripping men but I'd have to just flick him on the nose and say "hey silly I nuv you"!!
> 
> If I were you I'd just tell DH to have a great time, if you can bring yourself to, and see it as a bit of harmless man fun like we like girl fun?:flower: And real love affairs rarely happen in strip clubs, but in mundane places such as at work and at running clubs!!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im the opposite I do not like going to see male strippers at all. I didnt do that for my bachelorette party and DH didn't go for his. I just see lap dances as cheating. It is a naked girl on top of them its not acceptable in my eyes. I do see what you mean with just going to watch being fun for them. Most the guys at the party do not take interest in going so I do not think they will. Im just so against them its just how I am. Porn I do not care about. A guy wants to watch porn on TV ok but not live and not dancing on them.Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not my staple diet of an evening either, male strippers, although I guess the swimming club comes pretty close:haha: Your DH must know how you feel strongly about this, so it's for him to judge the appropriate action to take towards you, his DW!:flower: They're just lasses with sexy bodies trying to earn a living to feed their family, that's how I see it- but I'm probably a bit unglamorous about such things:shrug:Click to expand...

I know its harmless I just don't like it and DH has respected that and he wasnt big into them be4 we dated anyway. He thinks it is dirty as well but im sure he would go if all the guys wanted to but he would not get a lap dance. But this group of guys I doubt will go and DH would not lie he would tell me he was going bc he knows me I would find out lol. Plus he gets such guilt that it comes out anyway and lying wud b a bad move with a woman pumped with hormones!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I could take another test but to be honest im really sick of wasting them, as we all know they are not cheap and i dont think it will show anything :( My mother didnt find out she was pregnant with me untill she was 6 months pregnant and that was only because they eventually gave her a scan! Also she only found out she was pregnant with my older brother (Twins) because she was having mid cycle bleeding...

Im not holding up hope though. x


----------



## addie25

You never know. So what is your plan of action now then?:shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wait and see what the doctor says on wednesday & DEMAND a blood test :)


----------



## addie25

LOL thats the very thing I would do. You have the rt to know what the situation is. I do not like to wait for things so I don't take no for an answer. I actually got my doctor to give me clomid 2 months after ttc when they usually wait 1 year to give it to couples who have not conceived. :happydance: Im very pushy in a good way tho I am not mean about it I just let them know I know what I want and I understand what I am talking about and they are not getting me to go away till I get it :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What did you say to them so they gave you clomid? I want clomid :haha:


----------



## addie25

I SAID.... I have been off birth control for a year and have not gotten pregnant (we were not trying to get preg. during that time and were very careful but didnt mention that) Then I said I have irregular periods and made them sound more irregular than they are!!!!! Thennn I said we were trying for 6 months after that year of not being on birth control when we were only trying for 2 months and that I wanted it and I qualify for it.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have already been tested for PCOS, do you think that would effect my chances lol. If im not pregnant im going to talk to her about getting it for our next cycle! :)


----------



## addie25

I do not have PCOS thats not how I got the clomid. But yea if you are not pregnant I would tell her you have irregular cycles (since you are 15 days late this time that can be an example) and just extend the amount of time you have been trying.

I m dreading the morning bc I have to stick myself with a needle but I cant wait for the morning because of what that needle does for me, one step closer to a healthy baby each time I take it! If this was not a pregnancy thread that needle comment could be taken in so many ways :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You are a brave lady being able to stick yourself! GL hun i hope your IVF is sucessful!

Good night xxxx


----------



## addie25

Good Nt


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, sorry girls I've missed you all! I've been out ALL DAY and that's no exaggeration! 

I have to take our new car in to the dealer to get some stuff put on it that was part of our deal, so I had to leave the house at 6:30 AM!! Waaaaay too early for this housewife :haha:
I got to Seattle at 7:30 and dropped the car off and they gave me a loaner car so I could then drive downtown Seattle to get a FREE MASSAGE! :dance: The massage school I went to was having a student clinic and needed people with chronic or terminal illness, or pregnant women ;)
I guess there was an over abundance of students and an under abundance of clients, because I had TWO students massaging me! An hour of pure bliss. And they were graduating in two weeks, so they were nice and well practiced :thumbup:
Then I pranced around REI (just a few blocks down from the school) for an hour or so and convinced myself not to buy about 100 different things and then drove myself back to the dealership and watched HGTV in their customer lounge :dance: We opted to not get the expensive cable package when we moved into our new house last fall and I've missed a ton of HGTV, so I soaked that up :haha:

After about three hours of that I sat in traffic on I-5 and now I am home at almost 6pm! I'm so tired! But the sun is shining and there's a lovely breeze in the air and the No Bark collar arrived on the porch while I was away... so all is good :haha:

Kisses and hugs all around! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Getting a massage made me miss giving massage, though!! I can't wait until we finish our basement and can move the computers and craft room down there and I can set up my massage/guest room :dance: Oh, and the nursery ;)

Then I can invite all my friends over for free massages! Because I'm not licensed anymore (I decided not to renew last year because I knew I wouldn't be working while pregnant) I can't accept money for massage anymore. Oh, well! I never liked that part, anyway :haha:


----------



## Essie

Happy weekend ladies! What are everyones plans? I'm doing some housework this morning as DH is at work til 330. Then we need to go shopping (after my dad drops off some cash :dohh: ) and then maybe a quick drink (OJ for me!) in a pub garden somewhere. 

Kit - I was hoping it's just hiding but I'm not convinced. We've cancelled the cards, going to check at the town police station on monday (it's not open at the weekends!) but not holding my breath they'll have it. DH is more upset about the photos and things he had in it that are now lost :(

HM - the pier looks gorgeous, and the sun and sea. You must be having a great time!

April - I love that pram! We looked at that one but went for the Obaby Zezu in the end because we got a really good deal on it and wanted one that could be a parent-facing pushchair. It was so hard choosing though, there were loads I liked.

Addie - Can't believe they stole it just for a lottery ticket! Nasty girls stealing your bag at college. I remember when I was at school during PE someone went through all the girls bags in the changing rooms and stole phones and money. At our old house we lived in a terrace with a little yard at the back, which had an 8ft wall. Someone climbed over the wall and stole my bike. I couldn't understand how they'd even seen the bike was there, but even worse the bike only had one pedal so it was completely useless! I couldn't believe someone would steal something just for the sake of it. And the effort of getting it over the wall as well! :dohh:

Zoie - It must be so frustrating not knowing. I hope Wednesday comes around quickly for you. And keeping FX for you.

Luna - Yay for free massage! I've never had a massage, DH always tells me I should get one but I've always felt a bit weird about it :shrug: Hope Pip gets on well with the No Bark collar :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

well vodafone double billed me for the second time this year and i had a whole budget of £120 for the trip - as my dad would pay for most food. However my phone bill was £90 this month (excess for losing my phone) and so I was left with £30 yesterday afternoon and the train ticket is £70. My mum wasn't around (and I have already lent off her anyway). So with me and Adam both getting paid about a week away I couldn't ask him. I bought a cheap bottle of plonk last night and felt truly sorry for myself.


----------



## firstbaby25

Right girls. That was my explanation for not going and for not coming back last night. 

Vodafone will give me the money back but in one of life's great unfairnesses it takes up to 10 working days to get the money back and only one day to take it. I am terribly sorry about the whole affair, mainly because - like Kit said we will meet, but B is here with H and I miss that. Considering Paris, my Mum is going soon and I might try and tag along. :shrug: I like Paris and I like B. 

Essie - sorry about the wallet, I hate anything like that and mine has been taken twice with over £100 in it each time! It's a sad affair. Enjoy your beer garden! 

Addie - I hope your DH complies with you. Personally I am more like B with that sprt of thing. Doesn't bother me, but I get that it does you. 

:kiss: have to be quick I am in desperate need of a shower and more wine to get over the weekend that wasn't! :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> well vodafone double billed me for the second time this year and i had a whole budget of £120 for the trip - as my dad would pay for most food. However my phone bill was £90 this month (excess for losing my phone) and so I was left with £30 yesterday afternoon and the train ticket is £70. My mum wasn't around (and I have already lent off her anyway). So with me and Adam both getting paid about a week away I couldn't ask him. I bought a cheap bottle of plonk last night and felt truly sorry for myself.

I'm so disappointed for us and for you Jaynie :nope: but it's one of those things and far from the end of the world. The other thing is that you and I don't really live very far from one another - I do longer journeys on a day to day basis so maybe one day I could come and see you :shrug: I could introduce you to my little yellow one (hopefully not in a jaundice kind of way :winkwink:) It's just a shame that Hollymonkeypants is so rarely available to us. Big :hugs: - don't feel too down about it lovely :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

*Luna* I'm well jel of your massage!:cloud9: That sounds so lovely!

*Essie*, yes aren't people just so mean sometimes?:shrug: I had a lovely mountain bike stolen a couple of years ago, I was so sad:cry: It was a present from my brother too:sad2:

Well not such dazzling weather today but I'm going to the beach this afternoon nonetheless, my new French friend called me this morning and asked if I was going:friends: It's better for the LO's when there's not too much sun, and I can take my crochet:happydance: 

Have lovely Saturdays all:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I'm off to sleep OH has decided to act like a poofuck again n I'm not going to give him the pleasure of even getting to me so nighty night x

Oh no..hope you got some quality sleepytime and feel ready to face the world again today regardless :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

It's Saturday!! YAY!! :yipee: and OH is out doing the gardening because it's another beeyootifool day :thumbup: I am about to go shopping for some bits and bobs and when I come back I think I'll pack my hospital bag :happydance: I shall take pics :thumbup:

Tonight I'm meeting up with the girls from my running club. I haven't seen lots of them for ages due to being preggy so I'm really looking forward to it. A nice relaxing dinner with congenial company will be luverly :cloud9:

THEN...all being well, I get to meet some turts tomorrow :happydance::cloud9: and maybe enjoy a nice lunch in London somewhere....fab!!!!

So, although my weekend doesn't quite rival B's fantastic holiday, I'm so happy to have such pleasantries planned :cloud9::cloud9:

Essie...I totally understand about DH being upset more about the missing pics etc....that is really the important stuff. Hope you enjoy your day and it takes your mind off it :hugs:

Holly...have a lovely day at the beach with your chum. I look forward to more pics :thumbup:

Luna...when do you want me for my free massage?? :winkwink:

Addie....I can understand your feelings on lap dancers/strippers etc although sometimes by making a big protest about something like this turns the issue into something bigger than it really is. I don't particularly relish the thought of my OH looking at other women under any circumstances but I'd be silly to think he doesn't, same as he'd be silly to think I don't! (Men that is :haha:) Admiring/looking is one thing...acting on it is something else of course. I know my OH has been to strip clubs and had lap dances on stag nights...I'm ok with it because I trust him I suppose. :shrug:
Very well done on the injections...before you know it, you'll hardly think about it :flower:

Zoie..hope you get some answers VERY soon. It would be driving me :fool: by now! Good luck :hugs:

Everyone else....:hi: and happy Saturday!!!! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> well vodafone double billed me for the second time this year and i had a whole budget of £120 for the trip - as my dad would pay for most food. However my phone bill was £90 this month (excess for losing my phone) and so I was left with £30 yesterday afternoon and the train ticket is £70. My mum wasn't around (and I have already lent off her anyway). So with me and Adam both getting paid about a week away I couldn't ask him. I bought a cheap bottle of plonk last night and felt truly sorry for myself.
> 
> I'm so disappointed for us and for you Jaynie :nope: but it's one of those things and far from the end of the world. The other thing is that you and I don't really live very far from one another - I do longer journeys on a day to day basis so maybe one day I could come and see you :shrug: I could introduce you to my little yellow one (hopefully not in a jaundice kind of way :winkwink:) It's just a shame that Hollymonkeypants is so rarely available to us. Big :hugs: - don't feel too down about it lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

*Jaynie* if you book in advance you can get a Eurostar ticket to Paris for £70 so you'll just have to come and see me there instead for the same price! I'm really sad not to see you tomorrow because I've been excited about meeting you but there'll be other occasions:hugs:

*Kit* that really made me laugh the jaundice comment:rofl: Crunch is having a little jaundiced baby too then:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya April - hope you're ok m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to cook lunch, I'm starving, I think my body is still on French lunchtime:haha:
Then beaching it:thumbup: Catch you later:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: thanks girls, I know and I will be going to London more to see my dad now I've stayed there once I may as well use his place :shrug: so that covers the girls darn south. I'll get Adam on eurostar because he hates flying and then skull off and meet you at some point. So that leaves trin, Molly, Luna, addie, newbie... We'll have to get a meeting sorted in years to come where we all go to the us - but somewhere where the us branch turtles can go and we could stay in a hotel for a girls weekend! :cloud9:

I do hope there will be other times indeed I'm sure there will. I'll have to go and see my dad, who was surprisingly gutted cause he didn't know £70 was a struggle for me. I was like 'yeah I earn about £400 a month if i'm lucky!' 

Have a great time. Think about me won't you?! Hopefully the weather will be nice here and I won't have to stretch too far to have a reasonable weekend. I could do with a free massage too Luna :cloud9: 

Kit your weekend sounds lovely. It's getting so close for you now.


----------



## firstbaby25

Also I suspect that this morning I had fertile :sex: :shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, it is driving me COO COO! 16 days late now :| Im not going to test anymore!!


----------



## Sarachka

xMissxZoiex said:


> Thanks girls, it is driving me COO COO! 16 days late now :| Im not going to test anymore!!

WHY?! Buy a digi and put yourself out your misery


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone! My friend slept over and I am about to get up and get dressed for the beach! We can only stay till one bc I have dinner plans in New York. Dh sent me picture at 3am of his friends at a poker table then his friends at the beach and under it is said no strip clubs. I kno lots of girls do not care but I do so I am glad he didn't go. It's how I was raised even my brothers won't go to them so growing up with men like that makes me want my husband to not go. My brother went to a bachelor party n he left when everyone went to the strip club bc he thought it was disrespect for his fiancé so like I said growing up wth that my view is different.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello everyone I hope we are all having brill saturdays

Jaynie I know how you feel that is the exact reason why I can't come tomorrow now we are back from the van,money money money blahhh!!!! But yay for fertile sexytime !!

Sarachka why so down lover??

Miss zoie I second sarachka I woullld be peeing left right + center right now !!!!

Bethany bootiful piccys again for like the thosandth time I say this lol

Kit can't wait to see hosp bag !!!

Addie I agree on the lap dance thingy I would see it as decitful to have another woman girating over OH and and I would be really really f***ed off with him that's just me tho!!![/COLOR]


----------



## xMissxZoiex

i have done 4 digis all have said not pregnant! :( the last one i did was 4 days ago though


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Also I suspect that this morning I had fertile :sex: :shrug:

:happydance:

It must be quite liberating for you to not feel under the pressure you did before with TTC? I like the new Jaynie TTC attitude of :shrug: :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone! My friend slept over and I am about to get up and get dressed for the beach! We can only stay till one bc I have dinner plans in New York. Dh sent me picture at 3am of his friends at a poker table then his friends at the beach and under it is said no strip clubs. I kno lots of girls do not care but I do so I am glad he didn't go. It's how I was raised even my brothers won't go to them so growing up with men like that makes me want my husband to not go. My brother went to a bachelor party n he left when everyone went to the strip club bc he thought it was disrespect for his fiancé so like I said growing up wth that my view is different.

Hey addie :wave:

Sounds like you're having a great time :thumbup:

I'm glad your DH didn't go to the strip club knowing how much it would upset you. And also, just because some of our attitudes to this particular thing are different in no way means I think you shouldn't feel the way you feel about it - of course you're absolutely entitled to how you feel about it and are right to tell DH :thumbup: Just wanted to clear that up m'love :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Kit no worries I was not upset at all. Everyone has their own view on the topic.:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah addie I agree, I like differences. With the lads round here though I'd be stupid to be offended by it. It just doesn't come up EVER not Ben for stag do's I guess it's easy for me to say I'm not bothered because I don't think Adam would ever find himself in that position... We went to Amsterdam and went to a sex show, but it was one of the funniest things I have ever seen :haha:

I know kit it's pretty liberating. I am just trying to remember there is no rush at all and we have fun in between hopefully in the next 9 years I'll get one :shrug:


----------



## addie25

What is a sex show???? It it what it sounds like lol.

I'm on the beach and clouds r hunk n it's chilly.:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes it was in Amsterdam and they have various sexual acts (some really whacky which is why you end up laughing)...


----------



## addie25

Lol that I would go c lol!:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

look what arrived!!!!

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/8918/stuffsa.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## x-ginge-x

Those are adorable babyhopes xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks all 50% to 70% Off :)

its not very good pic-but the cot mobile has lickle mices on it :)


----------



## addie25

That's adorable!!


----------



## new mummy2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> i have done 4 digis all have said not pregnant! :( the last one i did was 4 days ago though

I'm sorry zoie I didn't mean to upset you by any means I just meant it in the context that I would keep poas until somethin happened but yes I totally agree they are expensive even for ladies who do have a bit of money they are a very expensive habit !! Big hugs and I truely hope this is it for you lovely xx





babyhopes2010 said:


> look what arrived!!!!
> 
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/8918/stuffsa.jpg
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Wow look at you with all your buys !! Where did you find such a good deal may I ask? Everything looks super cute too


----------



## babyhopes2010

retails at 269 got it for £99 :)
Mama's and Papa's x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

It turned into a scorcher and we had the funnest time at the beach with;

my new French friend and her little girl and new baby boy
her friend and her little boy
my mum and dad
my sis and little niece

Holly DID NOT SLEEP today, she didn't have time there was so much fun to be had:haha: She has had soooooooooooo much fun! She loves the sand and the water and is such a little beach baby:awww: And she's completely crazy, when we paddled and a wave came she'd duck her head down so the wave washed over her head, rather than jump over it like a normal toddler:fool: And come up laughing and spluttering and then put her head into the next wave:shrug:

And mummy had 2 or 3 long delicious swims, right out far into the deep. Absolute :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

There's an ice cream van tinkling down our street at the moment:icecream: I should take a pic for DH and the boys, they'd find it very funny Inglish zing!

I nuv my new French friend:friends: We're both swimming freaks, and took turns baby sitting for swims! I held her 4 month old boy while she swam, he was really cute. His head was a bit floppy though:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They're fab *Clare*, such bargains too:thumbup: And you've done well on the neutral front! I've been shopping for some neutral stuff this week for a pregnant friend and it's really hard work finding genger neutral stuff!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night quiet turtles, you must all be out having fun time at summer barbecues!

XXXX

I'm off to bed so as to be on form for Kitty tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good morning:flower:

Well not much catching up there to do!:haha:

I'm sooooo excited this morning because I'm meeting Kit:happydance: I had weird dreams all night about meeting her at her parents house which was in Scotland and Kit had an American accent:haha: 

It's just the 4 and a half turtles meeting up now- Kit, me, Holly, Kit's bump (who will be listening to everything) and Kmteehoo, who pm'd me last night and is coming too as a last minute thing which is ace:thumbup:
I can't wait to meet Kit:friends: After all our hours of jokes and prattling over the months we can but have a lovely outing together:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to have breakfast etc etc and get LO and me bundled on that train up to London:happydance:

Have great Sundays all...:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

I hope you have a lovely day B,kit,Holly + bump!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Have a lovely day Bethany and Kit! I'm so jel! I hope its a lovely day out for you :) xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHUT9djaKOA

17+3 weeks

How is everyone :)


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all - it's meet up day!!!! :happydance:

I can't bloomin' wait :thumbup: So glad Kmteehoo decided to come after all :thumbup: I'm so excited to meet B and Holly in the flesh :yipee:

What's everyone else doing with their Sunday? It's lovely and sunny but REALLY windy here! Hope it calms down before I get to London or else Bethany and Holly may get a fright at my hair :shock:

:wohoo: Off to get ready!!!

Have a great day one and all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Good morning:flower:
> 
> Well not much catching up there to do!:haha:
> 
> I'm sooooo excited this morning because I'm meeting Kit:happydance: I had weird dreams all night about meeting her at her parents house which was in Scotland and Kit had an American accent:haha:
> 
> It's just the 4 and a half turtles meeting up now- Kit, me, Holly, Kit's bump (who will be listening to everything) and Kmteehoo, who pm'd me last night and is coming too as a last minute thing which is ace:thumbup:
> I can't wait to meet Kit:friends: After all our hours of jokes and prattling over the months we can but have a lovely outing together:hugs:

:haha: I'll do my best not to disappoint with the American accent :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHUT9djaKOA
> 
> 17+3 weeks
> 
> How is everyone :)

Awwwwww, how lovely is that Clare :cloud9: Thanks for posting and I love all your ickle baby things. You're getting all organised :thumbup: Some great bargains you've found as well!


----------



## Crunchie

So jel ladies !!!

Catching up on my phone ..... I just wanted to share I have piles !!!! I have been trying to be all Ladylike all weekend when people ask how I am feeling .... Really I Want to shout .... My bum hurts !!!! And kit in my naughty dreams with Keith....my back doors remained shut .... But why can't I have dreams like that about Bradley cooper !!!! SUCKs 

Hey monkey give kits jaundice bump a squeeze from me please !!!

Babyhopes..... Lovely items !! Jaynie don't be sad.... There will be other meets ! Miss zoie sorry about horrible af.... She really is mean sometimes x 

Hi to everyone else xcx


----------



## babyhopes2010

il try come to the next meet :)


----------



## Essie

It's lovely and sunny here this morning, but a bit windy. We're off to a fun day at the local park later as my dad is running a charity tombola for the rotary club, and then we're going back to my parents for a BBQ. This morning before we go I'm on a mega cleaning spree as DH sister sent a text this morning to say is it still okay if she comes to visit tomorrow :dohh: We had talked about it but we're going down to visit next weekend, as DH nan has just found out she has 2 tumours in her brain (she also has cancer in 5 other places) so we thought we'd better go and visit her fairly soon. So we thought his sister would see us then, but she's working so still wants to come up. It's fine as we get on okay, and she's revising for her alevels anyway so will be busy with that. Just we're not totally prepared for a visitor at the moment.

Hope everyone has a good sunday, especially B and Kit, yay for turtle meets :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

9weeks left for me and 19 days left a work whoop whoop its getting closer now !!!!

Clare did you post a pic ?? (Of ya bump) I can't see anything on my phone ;-( or was you just updating how far gone you are now lovely?

Hello crunch sorry about your problem hope its better soon big huggs

Essie sounds lovely for your day out + visitor too

Unfortunatley its absolutley chucking it down here ;-(

And not looking forward to my return to work tomorrow either ;-(


----------



## babyhopes2010

this is last bump pic :)

<--------------------

next one will be thursday x
im 17+ 3 today


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie I'm sure with everything that's going on you sil isn't gonna expect the earth especially if she is mostly revising for her a levels. 

Sarachka I hope you are ok :hugs: 

Kit and B have any version of drink for me and the weekend that wasn't :( I have zero money now as drank wine and stuff so that was productive! I really hope you gals enjoy yourself and give H and jaundice a :hug: from me.

I actually believed that kmteehoo was going for a while :rofl:

Kit hope you enjoyed last night with running girls.

Cruncie sorry you are poorly with the piles, I imagine they really hurt my aunt got them in pregnancy and my friend just gets one! :hugs: you gots cream? I hope you get the dream you want one night soon :winkwink:

Hayley - it has gone so fast for me for you and April! It's miserable and raining here today so I just bought the papers, that's my whole day sorted. 

Molly,Luna,addie,April everyone else - why so quiet?!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi! Any more symptoms?


----------



## emandi

Hello Jaynie :flower:, no new symptoms for me, don't feel very confident about this pregnancy :shrug:. Will try to get private early scan around 23.6. when I'm 9+ weeks. Waiting is killing me. 
Hope you are ok my dear, sorry you can't make it to meet fellow turtles.


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi said:


> Hello Jaynie :flower:, no new symptoms for me, don't feel very confident about this pregnancy :shrug:. Will try to get private early scan around 23.6. when I'm 9+ weeks. Waiting is killing me.
> Hope you are ok my dear, sorry you can't make it to meet fellow turtles.

glad everythings ok:hugs:
i just KNEW with this pregnancy it felt different and im sure ill have healthy baby in my arms in novemeber x


----------



## emandi

babyhopes2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hello Jaynie :flower:, no new symptoms for me, don't feel very confident about this pregnancy :shrug:. Will try to get private early scan around 23.6. when I'm 9+ weeks. Waiting is killing me.
> Hope you are ok my dear, sorry you can't make it to meet fellow turtles.
> 
> glad everythings ok:hugs:
> i just KNEW with this pregnancy it felt different and im sure ill have healthy baby in my arms in novemeber xClick to expand...


I am very pleased for you my dear :hugs:. You deserve it.
I love your bump picture :thumbup:.


----------



## emandi

Just needed a little reassurance. Hope this will keep me going until early scan. 
Is it normal if test line appears before control line?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







P6050394.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes its very normal emandi its means you HCG is crazy high :D xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

:shhh: im on cd30 :wacko: usually af begins the day after the cramps.....


----------



## emandi

x-ginge-x said:


> :shhh: im on cd30 :wacko: usually af begins the day after the cramps.....

Hello Ginge :flower: 
How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## babyhopes2010

here is front
https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/6533/fathersdaycard.jpg

inside
https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9405/fathersdaycards.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img585.imageshack.us/img585/5400/fathers1.jpg

Back

https://img857.imageshack.us/img857/1364/fathers2.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats a lovely card babyhopes, and emandi my cycles vary, but when i get the cramps I always bleed the day after.....and I haven't....I dared POAS this morning and i'm not sure if theres a line, no point posting a pic because I did it at 10am, will test again in 2 days if no AF


----------



## emandi

AF, stay away!!!


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Thats a lovely card babyhopes, and emandi my cycles vary, but when i get the cramps I always bleed the day after.....and I haven't....I dared POAS this morning and i'm not sure if theres a line, no point posting a pic because I did it at 10am, will test again in 2 days if no AF

oh Ginge ! I have my fingers crossed xxxx 

buttt you think there may be a line ????


----------



## new mummy2010

Awww that card is sooo sweet clare I didn't think of doing one of those but you have give me an idea for fathers day now !!

Emandi that's totally normal for test line to shine through first ,fear not beany is growing I'm sure xx

Ginge got my fx and tx too for you hope she stays away and we get to see double pinkies on tuesday !!!

I wonder how B + kits meet up went?? Bet they had a ball !!

Sarachka where are you darling I'm missing you I hope you are ok ..? HUGS x

EVery quiet on here HELLO...!!!!!

Where are our US turtles mollz,luna,+addie hope ya'all ok x


----------



## new mummy2010

Awww that card is sooo sweet clare I didn't think of doing one of those but you have give me an idea for fathers day now !!

Emandi that's totally normal for test line to shine through first ,fear not beany is growing I'm sure xx

Ginge got my fx and tx too for you hope she stays away and we get to see double pinkies on tuesday !!!

I wonder how B + kits meet up went?? Bet they had a ball !!

Sarachka where are you darling I'm missing you I hope you are ok ..? HUGS x

EVery quiet on here HELLO...!!!!!

Where are our US turtles mollz,luna,+addie hope ya'all ok x


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls :)

Been VERY busy this weekend with lots of stuff, so sorry I have been absent!!

We're in the process of rearranging some stuff in our downstairs so that we can move the computers down there and it's taking quite a while. :thumbup:

I do have to share something funny that only you girls would understand... this morning I sneezed and peed my pants a little! LOL! It was so funny to me. I laughed and told DH and said, "How embarrassing!" He was like, "You didn't have to say it happened." And I said, "Yes I did, it was too funny not to!!"

So I guess I've gotten to that point. I'm going to be one of THOSE pregnant ladies. LOL!


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Been VERY busy this weekend with lots of stuff, so sorry I have been absent!!
> 
> We're in the process of rearranging some stuff in our downstairs so that we can move the computers down there and it's taking quite a while. :thumbup:
> 
> I do have to share something funny that only you girls would understand... this morning I sneezed and peed my pants a little! LOL! It was so funny to me. I laughed and told DH and said, "How embarrassing!" He was like, "You didn't have to say it happened." And I said, "Yes I did, it was too funny not to!!"
> 
> So I guess I've gotten to that point. I'm going to be one of THOSE pregnant ladies. LOL!

:rofl: i sneezed and had a lil trickle today :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

girls it gets worse trust me lol! pregnancy is so glam isnt it? haha


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooooooo everyone :wave:
 
I'm not long back from mine, Bethany and Holly's day in London. 'Twas simply fab-uh-less!!!!!! :happydance:

For those who must be curious (everyone except me and April now :haha:) Bethany really is as lovely as you'd imagine and Holly really is as cute..even more cute than you think!! It was such a pleasure meeting them both today and spending a lovely day milling around London in their company :cloud9:

They brought two beautiful gifts too - one for jaundice bebe :winkwink: and one all for moi! I shall post some pics :thumbup: I wish more of us could have made it, it was such a lovely day.

So what did we do?? Well, we met at Waterloo train station then wandered down to the South Bank and looked at the street artists etc. Then we went for a long leisurely lunch and put the world to rights...think we might now have solved that world peace issue everyone keeps talking about :thumbup::winkwink: Holly was the focus of everyone's attention 'cos she's just so cute and all :cloud9: After lunch, the rain decided to put in an appearance so we made our way to the Tate modern Gallery and spent a lovely couple of hours wandering around in there - check out us cultured folks!! :winkwink:

All in all...today was a wee dream and once again, thank you Bethany and Holly for taking the time out of your holiday to meet up. I loved meeting you both and I loved our day :cloud9: I hope it's not too long till we do it again :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> girls it gets worse trust me lol! pregnancy is so glam isnt it? haha

:shock: i didnt think tena lady would be my friend before i retired haha 
im 24!!


goodluck ginge:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> So jel ladies !!!
> 
> Catching up on my phone ..... I just wanted to share I have piles !!!! I have been trying to be all Ladylike all weekend when people ask how I am feeling .... Really I Want to shout .... My bum hurts !!!! And kit in my naughty dreams with Keith....my back doors remained shut .... But why can't I have dreams like that about Bradley cooper !!!! SUCKs
> 
> Hey monkey give kits jaundice bump a squeeze from me please !!!
> 
> Babyhopes..... Lovely items !! Jaynie don't be sad.... There will be other meets ! Miss zoie sorry about horrible af.... She really is mean sometimes x
> 
> Hi to everyone else xcx

Oh no Crunchster....sorry farmer Giles has paid you a visit :nope: I am fortunate to have avoided this particular delight. Get thee to the docs for something to *ahem* soften things up a little in there :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> It's lovely and sunny here this morning, but a bit windy. We're off to a fun day at the local park later as my dad is running a charity tombola for the rotary club, and then we're going back to my parents for a BBQ. This morning before we go I'm on a mega cleaning spree as DH sister sent a text this morning to say is it still okay if she comes to visit tomorrow :dohh: We had talked about it but we're going down to visit next weekend, as DH nan has just found out she has 2 tumours in her brain (she also has cancer in 5 other places) so we thought we'd better go and visit her fairly soon. So we thought his sister would see us then, but she's working so still wants to come up. It's fine as we get on okay, and she's revising for her alevels anyway so will be busy with that. Just we're not totally prepared for a visitor at the moment.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good sunday, especially B and Kit, yay for turtle meets :happydance:

Essie..I'm really sorry to hear about DH's nan..that's sad :nope:

I know how you feel about impromptu visitors..had some ourselves last weekend but ended up really enjoyong their visit - I'm sure you will too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> 9weeks left for me and 19 days left a work whoop whoop its getting closer now !!!!
> 
> Clare did you post a pic ?? (Of ya bump) I can't see anything on my phone ;-( or was you just updating how far gone you are now lovely?
> 
> Hello crunch sorry about your problem hope its better soon big huggs
> 
> Essie sounds lovely for your day out + visitor too
> 
> Unfortunatley its absolutley chucking it down here ;-(
> 
> And not looking forward to my return to work tomorrow either ;-(

Yay for 19 work days left Hayley.....the countdown is on BIG time eh? For me, the time at work has seemed to go slower the closeeto finishing I get...I know it's just me wishing the time away though. Hope your 19 days flies by! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie I'm sure with everything that's going on you sil isn't gonna expect the earth especially if she is mostly revising for her a levels.
> 
> Sarachka I hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> Kit and B have any version of drink for me and the weekend that wasn't :( I have zero money now as drank wine and stuff so that was productive! I really hope you gals enjoy yourself and give H and jaundice a :hug: from me.
> 
> I actually believed that kmteehoo was going for a while :rofl:
> 
> Kit hope you enjoyed last night with running girls.
> 
> Cruncie sorry you are poorly with the piles, I imagine they really hurt my aunt got them in pregnancy and my friend just gets one! :hugs: you gots cream? I hope you get the dream you want one night soon :winkwink:
> 
> Hayley - it has gone so fast for me for you and April! It's miserable and raining here today so I just bought the papers, that's my whole day sorted.
> 
> Molly,Luna,addie,April everyone else - why so quiet?!

Thanks Jaynie :flower:

Bethany enjoyed some nice house white for you :thumbup: and I enjoyed a diet coke :haha: We had a great time thanks - wished you were there though :hugs: and of course Sezi and April and everyone else :hugs:

I had a lovely night with the running girls too thanks Jaynie...it's so lovely catching up with people when you haven't seen them in ages eh? :cloud9:

Yes I agree...it seems to have been VERY quiet on here this weekend...how come?? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Just needed a little reassurance. Hope this will keep me going until early scan.
> Is it normal if test line appears before control line?:shrug:

Now that is one POSITIVE HPT!! Try not to stress emandi although I know it's easy to say but hard to do. Keep the faith that everything will be great...there's really no reason to think otherwise is there? Lack of voms is just a bonus if you ask me and that may well change. Ask Luna! 

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

yay for you having such a lovely day despite the rain! i am looking forward to meeting up more!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Thats a lovely card babyhopes, and emandi my cycles vary, but when i get the cramps I always bleed the day after.....and I haven't....I dared POAS this morning and i'm not sure if theres a line, no point posting a pic because I did it at 10am, will test again in 2 days if no AF

Oooo Ginge...sounds like you are thinking there might be hope for this cycle? I won't go overboard just yet but will quietly keep everything crossed :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Kits being a power poster again lol


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Been VERY busy this weekend with lots of stuff, so sorry I have been absent!!
> 
> We're in the process of rearranging some stuff in our downstairs so that we can move the computers down there and it's taking quite a while. :thumbup:
> 
> I do have to share something funny that only you girls would understand... this morning I sneezed and peed my pants a little! LOL! It was so funny to me. I laughed and told DH and said, "How embarrassing!" He was like, "You didn't have to say it happened." And I said, "Yes I did, it was too funny not to!!"
> 
> So I guess I've gotten to that point. I'm going to be one of THOSE pregnant ladies. LOL!

:haha:

You gotta laugh at these things haven't you? I hear this happens quite often in pregnancy...although I haven't had this myself. They do say it's a sign that you might need to up the pelvic floor exercises (as well as your supply of tena pads :winkwink:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Home and LO in bed!

Thanks sooooo much Kit for a WONDERFUL day:cloud9::hugs:

We had a lovely time, and Kit's post sums up our activities:thumbup: Such a kind, gentle and adorable person, and a radiant mother-to-be, is our Kit.:hugs: And I'm so happy to be able to put the Scottish accent to the posts now:haha:

I have pics of us in the rain by the River, and Holly opening her "very lucky baby" presents from Kit over lunch, and scenes from Tate Modern. I'll put them up in a mo on my other computer:happydance:

Two turtle meets in one week, I'll be returning from this holiday with such wonderful souvenirs:flower:

EDIT: Memories!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not just souvenirs Holly but memories too :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kits being a power poster again lol

:bodyb: :thumbup: :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Not just souvenirs Holly but memories too :hugs:

Oh yes that's my English being polluted by the French:dohh: Memories in French is "souvenir"! I indeed meant "memories"!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

only popped in quickly to see how your meet up went and looks like you had a fab time, which i expected you would :) am now going to watch kill bill night everyone x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> only popped in quickly to see how your meet up went and looks like you had a fab time, which i expected you would :) am now going to watch kill bill night everyone x

Night night April....sleep well :sleep::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's time for my weary bones to bid you all goodnight after my day of excitement :cloud9: 

Laters lovelies :hugs::kiss::sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night *April* and *Kit*:hugs: I'm off too in a mo, exhausticated!

Ooooo *Ginge*!:happydance: Hope this is it!

*Emandi* that's one VERY positive hpt:thumbup: Mine were super light when beanie didn't stick so you have nothing to worry about there! And it came up before the control because your hcg is so high, as Ginge said!

How's your bum *Crunch*? :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

So...do i test tomorrow or do i test tuesday?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Soooo, Kit and me in rainy riverside shots:rain:
Holly opening her lovely presents from Kit, and Holly nom nomming pizza in the Italian restaurant where we had a very delicious lunch:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7









004.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 7









006.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 11









007.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tate Modern:happydance: Kit and Holly being cultured:thumbup:
Sleepy tight all, I'm off to bye-byes with my lovely day in my head:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









010.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8









013.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









016.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. I have not been on this weekend I've had a packed weekend. I'm so excited to get into bed tonight and so glad DH is home from his weekend at the beach!!!! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Looks like you both had a lovely time, Kit and Bethany!! It's just so exciting that a few of you Turtles were able to meet up this week! :cloud9:

We've mostly got our computer stuff moved downstairs... and all the lawn mowed (all nearly 1/4 acres of it)... the downstairs windows washed (because I couldn't very well be spending time down there with VERY dirty windows. I'm no clean freak, but even those were bugging me!! :haha: )...and DH has a hockey game to play tonight. Long day!

I can't wait to get my massage/guest/herb room all put together. I'm going to have all my herbs, essential oils, carrier oils, clays, resins, etc on my cute green hutch in there and then an empty spot in my dining room that I'll need to be creative with.

So yes, anytime anyone wants to come over for a free massage with herbal tea and lovely aromatherapy, let me know!! I'll even have my hot stones all set up :thumbup: ;)


https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/175/175371l915q1b1wf.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

i say test tomorrow, Ginge!! :D if AF is already due, you'd likely get a nice BFP if you're preggers! :dance:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie..I'm really sorry to hear about DH's nan..that's sad :nope:

Thanks Kit. It's a horrible situation really. She spent the last 10 years caring for DH grandad after he had a stroke, he died in March last year. Around September she was finally coping with her grief and getting her life on track, planning all the things she was going to do (as she'd only left the house very occasionally when his grandad was alive) then she found a lump in her breast. Tests showed she had cancer in 5 places which they said was inoperable. She had chemo which she responded to really well. The Dr said the tumours were now operable after the chemo. Driving on the way to her pre-op assessment she was with her friend and suddenly started talking jibberish and slammed her foot on the accelerator, her friend managed to get her to the side of the road and called an ambulance. Brain scan showed 2 tumours. She's had radiotherapy and they're awaiting results of the latest scan now. I thought we had better get to see her soon as I know how these things can go from seeing the same thing in my own patients :nope: Fingers crossed the scan shows improvement.


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> I do have to share something funny that only you girls would understand... this morning I sneezed and peed my pants a little! LOL! It was so funny to me. I laughed and told DH and said, "How embarrassing!" He was like, "You didn't have to say it happened." And I said, "Yes I did, it was too funny not to!!"
> 
> So I guess I've gotten to that point. I'm going to be one of THOSE pregnant ladies. LOL!

I've done similar. I peed a little when i was vomitting a few weeks ago and have a few times when I've sneezed. It's usually when I'm on my way to pee and then sneeze before i get there. DH always says "do you really need to tell me this".


----------



## emandi

Kit and Bethany and Holly of course, looks like you had a fab time! Lovely pictures, shame weather didn't last.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
> this is the pram :)

Very nice April :thumbup: That's one fancypants baby you'll be having :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Some pics:happydance: Such a gorgeous day:cloud9: The last one is on the pier train. Holly was fascinated by the fact that the train went "across water" :haha:

Beautiful pics! All that sun and sea and actual beach sand....you could be in SA :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I give up on life. Put me in a coma for a coupl of months I can't take it anymore

Oh Sara! Don't you dare!!!! 

Sending big love :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> So yes, anytime anyone wants to come over for a free massage with herbal tea and lovely aromatherapy, let me know!! I'll even have my hot stones all set up :thumbup: ;)
> 
> 
> https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/175/175371l915q1b1wf.jpg

I'm on my way.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Well my day was going fine until I arrived home with DH and realised that his wallet is lost. Which helpfully contained all the cash we had (not much) and ALL our debit and credit cards. So we have no money, no cards and no food in the house. Luckily my dad has agreed that if i transfer him some money he'll withdraw the cash for me. Just trying to work out how much we might need in the next week. I _was_ planning to get all the things for my hospital bag (we're going away next weekend and i'd like to take it just in case) but not sure if i'll be able to now.
> 
> I hope everyone else has had a better day! Am off now to catch up with the days posts.
> 
> 
> Im sorry all that got lost!!!! ONE TIME 2 boys stole my purse and all they took was a lottery ticket!!!!!! I FOUND THAT HILARIOUS BC I HAD SIGNED IT SO IF IT WON AND THEY WANTED TO CASH IT THEY WOULD HAVE TO CONTACT ME!
> 
> After they stole my ticket they threw my bag in the trash where a woman found it and called me so that was nice. I didn't have cash in it and they didn't take any cards so I lucked out that time. HOWEVER, one time 2 girls at college stole my bag. I put it on top of my car as I was packing my car with my bags to go home for the weekend and I had 1,000 dollars in it for Christmas shopping!!!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry Essie, that is a poofucks thing to happen :nope:

my mom's upstairs neighbour had her bag stolen out of her house but they kindly put her driver's license, ID book and bank cards on her bottom step....thoughtful thieves :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie..I'm really sorry to hear about DH's nan..that's sad :nope:
> 
> Thanks Kit. It's a horrible situation really. She spent the last 10 years caring for DH grandad after he had a stroke, he died in March last year. Around September she was finally coping with her grief and getting her life on track, planning all the things she was going to do (as she'd only left the house very occasionally when his grandad was alive) then she found a lump in her breast. Tests showed she had cancer in 5 places which they said was inoperable. She had chemo which she responded to really well. The Dr said the tumours were now operable after the chemo. Driving on the way to her pre-op assessment she was with her friend and suddenly started talking jibberish and slammed her foot on the accelerator, her friend managed to get her to the side of the road and called an ambulance. Brain scan showed 2 tumours. She's had radiotherapy and they're awaiting results of the latest scan now. I thought we had better get to see her soon as I know how these things can go from seeing the same thing in my own patients :nope: Fingers crossed the scan shows improvement.Click to expand...

Oh dear that's terrible Essie:hugs: Yes these things can turn from bad to worse horribly fast. I'll keep my fingers crossed too that the results are promising.
:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> here is front
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/6533/fathersdaycard.jpg
> 
> inside
> https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9405/fathersdaycards.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img585.imageshack.us/img585/5400/fathers1.jpg
> 
> Back
> 
> https://img857.imageshack.us/img857/1364/fathers2.jpg

That's lovely Clare:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Phew, sorry girls I've missed you all! I've been out ALL DAY and that's no exaggeration!
> 
> I have to take our new car in to the dealer to get some stuff put on it that was part of our deal, so I had to leave the house at 6:30 AM!! Waaaaay too early for this housewife :haha:
> I got to Seattle at 7:30 and dropped the car off and they gave me a loaner car so I could then drive downtown Seattle to get a FREE MASSAGE! :dance: The massage school I went to was having a student clinic and needed people with chronic or terminal illness, or pregnant women ;)
> I guess there was an over abundance of students and an under abundance of clients, because I had TWO students massaging me! An hour of pure bliss. And they were graduating in two weeks, so they were nice and well practiced :thumbup:
> Then I pranced around REI (just a few blocks down from the school) for an hour or so and convinced myself not to buy about 100 different things and then drove myself back to the dealership and watched HGTV in their customer lounge :dance: We opted to not get the expensive cable package when we moved into our new house last fall and I've missed a ton of HGTV, so I soaked that up :haha:
> 
> After about three hours of that I sat in traffic on I-5 and now I am home at almost 6pm! I'm so tired! But the sun is shining and there's a lovely breeze in the air and the No Bark collar arrived on the porch while I was away... so all is good :haha:
> 
> Kisses and hugs all around! :kiss:

I've been a terrible turtle too :nope: but every time I've nipped on I've missed you

Sounds like you had a :cloud9: day. I want student massage people :brat:

Hope that collar does the trick


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> well vodafone double billed me for the second time this year and i had a whole budget of £120 for the trip - as my dad would pay for most food. However my phone bill was £90 this month (excess for losing my phone) and so I was left with £30 yesterday afternoon and the train ticket is £70. My mum wasn't around (and I have already lent off her anyway). So with me and Adam both getting paid about a week away I couldn't ask him. I bought a cheap bottle of plonk last night and felt truly sorry for myself.

Oh Jaynie, money stuff sucks :nope: Every cent I earn this month will be going to the charity's electricity account which is about R10 000 :shock: On top of that I have to buy all new uniforms and pay school fees for Toine at his new school. Not quite sure hwo it will all work out but we'll just have to trust :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> *Luna* I'm well jel of your massage!:cloud9: That sounds so lovely!
> 
> *Essie*, yes aren't people just so mean sometimes?:shrug: I had a lovely mountain bike stolen a couple of years ago, I was so sad:cry: It was a present from my brother too:sad2:
> 
> Well not such dazzling weather today but I'm going to the beach this afternoon nonetheless, my new French friend called me this morning and asked if I was going:friends: It's better for the LO's when there's not too much sun, and I can take my crochet:happydance:
> 
> Have lovely Saturdays all:kiss:

I had to think of you B. I picked MIL up from the airport and took her home on Friday and then popped in for a cup of tea. I went in to say hello to DH's gran (92) who never knows who I am - she thinks DH and MIL are married and my kids are theirs and she moans at DH because he's never there to help MIL :dohh: ANyway, MIL explains in French who I am and that the 3 boys are mine so she says in French (I won't torture you by trying to write it) "3 boys! You must be so busy knitting" :haha: Um, no :blush: but Da Munkie would be :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just wrote a really long morning message and LO pressed a key and it all went away:growlmad:

So, in brief:

-good morning, hello trin
-BF coming down from London for the day with her boy Holly's age
-pouring with rain


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> *Luna* I'm well jel of your massage!:cloud9: That sounds so lovely!
> 
> *Essie*, yes aren't people just so mean sometimes?:shrug: I had a lovely mountain bike stolen a couple of years ago, I was so sad:cry: It was a present from my brother too:sad2:
> 
> Well not such dazzling weather today but I'm going to the beach this afternoon nonetheless, my new French friend called me this morning and asked if I was going:friends: It's better for the LO's when there's not too much sun, and I can take my crochet:happydance:
> 
> Have lovely Saturdays all:kiss:
> 
> I had to think of you B. I picked MIL up from the airport and took her home on Friday and then popped in for a cup of tea. I went in to say hello to DH's gran (92) who never knows who I am - she thinks DH and MIL are married and my kids are theirs and she moans at DH because he's never there to help MIL :dohh: ANyway, MIL explains in French who I am and that the 3 boys are mine so she says in French (I won't torture you by trying to write it) "3 boys! You must be so busy knitting" :haha: Um, no :blush: but Da Munkie would be :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:
Well naturally Trin- a mother's duty is to knit for her children until they are old enough to knit for themselves:shrug:

I'm going to visit my nan this afternoon with my friend, she's 95 but has all her marbles.


----------



## mummyApril

how poo is this weather?! i have washing i want to do and i dont want to use my airers! plus i wanted to wash my windows, which there'd be no point, poor OH is in Clacton in the rain and wind on roofs :/ but i have my girls off school before they go back tomorrow, so well go and jump in some puddles later
hope youre all well 
:hi: bethany, trin and emandi


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> well vodafone double billed me for the second time this year and i had a whole budget of £120 for the trip - as my dad would pay for most food. However my phone bill was £90 this month (excess for losing my phone) and so I was left with £30 yesterday afternoon and the train ticket is £70. My mum wasn't around (and I have already lent off her anyway). So with me and Adam both getting paid about a week away I couldn't ask him. I bought a cheap bottle of plonk last night and felt truly sorry for myself.
> 
> Oh Jaynie, money stuff sucks :nope: Every cent I earn this month will be going to the charity's electricity account which is about R10 000 :shock: On top of that I have to buy all new uniforms and pay school fees for Toine at his new school. Not quite sure hwo it will all work out but we'll just have to trust :shrug:Click to expand...

Add to that the cost of all the wool and needles that you must get through for 3 boys- the knitting bill alone each month must be pretty hefty:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> how poo is this weather?! i have washing i want to do and i dont want to use my airers! plus i wanted to wash my windows, which there'd be no point, poor OH is in Clacton in the rain and wind on roofs :/ but i have my girls off school before they go back tomorrow, so well go and jump in some puddles later
> hope youre all well
> :hi: bethany, trin and emandi

Horrible isn't it:growlmad: I feel sorry for my friend who's coming down, she rarely gets to the beach and look at this weather when she does!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Some pics:happydance: Such a gorgeous day:cloud9: The last one is on the pier train. Holly was fascinated by the fact that the train went "across water" :haha:
> 
> Beautiful pics! All that sun and sea and actual beach sand....you could be in SA :haha:Click to expand...

Yes I had some great weather!

Yesterday when Kit and I were by the gloomy Dickensian Thames in the rain we said that Trin would like this, it would feed her nostalgia for damp England:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: thanks girls, I know and I will be going to London more to see my dad now I've stayed there once I may as well use his place :shrug: so that covers the girls darn south. I'll get Adam on eurostar because he hates flying and then skull off and meet you at some point. So that leaves trin, Molly, Luna, addie, newbie... We'll have to get a meeting sorted in years to come where we all go to the us - but somewhere where the us branch turtles can go and we could stay in a hotel for a girls weekend! :cloud9:
> 
> I do hope there will be other times indeed I'm sure there will. I'll have to go and see my dad, who was surprisingly gutted cause he didn't know £70 was a struggle for me. I was like 'yeah I earn about £400 a month if i'm lucky!'
> 
> Have a great time. Think about me won't you?! Hopefully the weather will be nice here and I won't have to stretch too far to have a reasonable weekend. I could do with a free massage too Luna :cloud9:
> 
> Kit your weekend sounds lovely. It's getting so close for you now.

I think all the turtles should come to SA. Your money is worth LOADS here (x pounds by 10 and $ by 7) :haha:
And we could go on game drives and walk on the beach and play with my menagerie ....:cloud9: Maybe we should do a reality show and then they would pay for us to fly around and meet each other :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off to walk to the station to meet my friend, going to get soaked!:wacko:

*Kit* I won't forget my rain sheet today:thumbup: (the forecast for yesterday was fine so I'd gone swanning up to London to meet Kit with no rainsheet for the pushchair and wearing a summery outfit:fool:)

Laters alligators, have nice mondays:hugs:

Molly, Sarachka
:hug:


----------



## mummyApril

have a lovely day Holly x


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> i have done 4 digis all have said not pregnant! :( the last one i did was 4 days ago though

Zoie, much as I so want you to be preggers, I don't want to give you false hope. The digi is pretty decisive, especially at this stage. I went through this my first cycle ttc this bebe. I was SOOOOO late and convinced I was pregnant but I wasn't. Just a weird weird cycle.

I hope the dr gives you some answers. It's terrible not knowing and also waiting for af to pitch so you can go on with the next cycle

:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> thanks all 50% to 70% Off :)
> 
> its not very good pic-but the cot mobile has lickle mices on it :)

So lovely! And I LOVE a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> So jel ladies !!!
> 
> Catching up on my phone ..... I just wanted to share I have piles !!!! I have been trying to be all Ladylike all weekend when people ask how I am feeling .... Really I Want to shout .... My bum hurts !!!! And kit in my naughty dreams with Keith....my back doors remained shut .... But why can't I have dreams like that about Bradley cooper !!!! SUCKs
> 
> Hey monkey give kits jaundice bump a squeeze from me please !!!
> 
> Babyhopes..... Lovely items !! Jaynie don't be sad.... There will be other meets ! Miss zoie sorry about horrible af.... She really is mean sometimes x
> 
> Hi to everyone else xcx

Crunchster that sucks! Sorry :nope: I have a brilliant cream that I prescribe for piles. Here's a link. Maybe you can get something like it??

I mangled my toe yesterday and now I have a franken toe :nope: Stupid bloody shopping trolley!
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251011_10150273892199880_594719879_9046723_254900_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Just needed a little reassurance. Hope this will keep me going until early scan.
> Is it normal if test line appears before control line?:shrug:

That's an excellent sign :thumbup: And thanks for feeding our poas-ogling habit :haha: it's been a while!:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Been VERY busy this weekend with lots of stuff, so sorry I have been absent!!
> 
> We're in the process of rearranging some stuff in our downstairs so that we can move the computers down there and it's taking quite a while. :thumbup:
> 
> I do have to share something funny that only you girls would understand... this morning I sneezed and peed my pants a little! LOL! It was so funny to me. I laughed and told DH and said, "How embarrassing!" He was like, "You didn't have to say it happened." And I said, "Yes I did, it was too funny not to!!"
> 
> So I guess I've gotten to that point. I'm going to be one of THOSE pregnant ladies. LOL!

After 3 babies I have to cross my legs if I even THINK about sneezing or coughing. No hectic laughing, coughing, sneezing, jumping on a trampoline for me....and definitely not all together :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> So jel ladies !!!
> 
> Catching up on my phone ..... I just wanted to share I have piles !!!! I have been trying to be all Ladylike all weekend when people ask how I am feeling .... Really I Want to shout .... My bum hurts !!!! And kit in my naughty dreams with Keith....my back doors remained shut .... But why can't I have dreams like that about Bradley cooper !!!! SUCKs
> 
> Hey monkey give kits jaundice bump a squeeze from me please !!!
> 
> Babyhopes..... Lovely items !! Jaynie don't be sad.... There will be other meets ! Miss zoie sorry about horrible af.... She really is mean sometimes x
> 
> Hi to everyone else xcx
> 
> Oh no Crunchster....sorry farmer Giles has paid you a visit :nope: I am fortunate to have avoided this particular delight. Get thee to the docs for something to *ahem* soften things up a little in there :hugs:Click to expand...

Speaking of softening things up, I use this for my preggy moms. They love it


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Soooo, Kit and me in rainy riverside shots:rain:
> Holly opening her lovely presents from Kit, and Holly nom nomming pizza in the Italian restaurant where we had a very delicious lunch:thumbup:

Oh this brought a tear to mine eye :cry: Just beauteous, loverly turtles :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> well vodafone double billed me for the second time this year and i had a whole budget of £120 for the trip - as my dad would pay for most food. However my phone bill was £90 this month (excess for losing my phone) and so I was left with £30 yesterday afternoon and the train ticket is £70. My mum wasn't around (and I have already lent off her anyway). So with me and Adam both getting paid about a week away I couldn't ask him. I bought a cheap bottle of plonk last night and felt truly sorry for myself.
> 
> Oh Jaynie, money stuff sucks :nope: Every cent I earn this month will be going to the charity's electricity account which is about R10 000 :shock: On top of that I have to buy all new uniforms and pay school fees for Toine at his new school. Not quite sure hwo it will all work out but we'll just have to trust :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Add to that the cost of all the wool and needles that you must get through for 3 boys- the knitting bill alone each month must be pretty hefty:shrug:Click to expand...

Exactly! :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Some pics:happydance: Such a gorgeous day:cloud9: The last one is on the pier train. Holly was fascinated by the fact that the train went "across water" :haha:
> 
> Beautiful pics! All that sun and sea and actual beach sand....you could be in SA :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I had some great weather!
> 
> Yesterday when Kit and I were by the gloomy Dickensian Thames in the rain we said that Trin would like this, it would feed her nostalgia for damp England:haha:Click to expand...

Ah...you even mentioned me....:cry::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> well vodafone double billed me for the second time this year and i had a whole budget of £120 for the trip - as my dad would pay for most food. However my phone bill was £90 this month (excess for losing my phone) and so I was left with £30 yesterday afternoon and the train ticket is £70. My mum wasn't around (and I have already lent off her anyway). So with me and Adam both getting paid about a week away I couldn't ask him. I bought a cheap bottle of plonk last night and felt truly sorry for myself.
> 
> Oh Jaynie, money stuff sucks :nope: Every cent I earn this month will be going to the charity's electricity account which is about R10 000 :shock: On top of that I have to buy all new uniforms and pay school fees for Toine at his new school. Not quite sure hwo it will all work out but we'll just have to trust :shrug:Click to expand...

I guess Trin! I just think sometimes I maybe get a bit sick of trusting all the time. Today, I am fine again... I am sorry to have missed it, but glad that my bill is paid and we all have our health.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: thanks girls, I know and I will be going to London more to see my dad now I've stayed there once I may as well use his place :shrug: so that covers the girls darn south. I'll get Adam on eurostar because he hates flying and then skull off and meet you at some point. So that leaves trin, Molly, Luna, addie, newbie... We'll have to get a meeting sorted in years to come where we all go to the us - but somewhere where the us branch turtles can go and we could stay in a hotel for a girls weekend! :cloud9:
> 
> I do hope there will be other times indeed I'm sure there will. I'll have to go and see my dad, who was surprisingly gutted cause he didn't know £70 was a struggle for me. I was like 'yeah I earn about £400 a month if i'm lucky!'
> 
> Have a great time. Think about me won't you?! Hopefully the weather will be nice here and I won't have to stretch too far to have a reasonable weekend. I could do with a free massage too Luna :cloud9:
> 
> Kit your weekend sounds lovely. It's getting so close for you now.
> 
> I think all the turtles should come to SA. Your money is worth LOADS here (x pounds by 10 and $ by 7) :haha:
> And we could go on game drives and walk on the beach and play with my menagerie ....:cloud9: Maybe we should do a reality show and then they would pay for us to fly around and meet each other :haha:Click to expand...

That sounds so dreamy and with all those huts and enclosures i am sure that you would find somewhere for us to stay :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls hope we are all having the best monday that we can be having! 

I am currently sat here catching up in my pyjamas! Ha! I am hoping that the dream I had last night about my friend being pregnant and a performer (she did a performance on x factor, in my dream, and we all were like :shock: look at how pregnant she is) means that in fact I am pregnant and I don't have to TTC again! :wohoo: doubt it though... 

Trin I have missed you my dear! Sorry about your toe! Looks sore.

Molly where are you?

April it's pissing down here too started on saturday and hasn't stopped. Erin likes going in the puddles too :)


----------



## mummyApril

Jayniei have my fingers crossed for you when is AF due? x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all I'm so p****ed off no one can help me and OH out with deposits etc for our new house we need looks like nate will be doing a harry potter under the stairs until Reece is old enough to move out lol so not fair hate the housing system and banks and mortgage peeps argHhhhhhh


----------



## TrinityMom

How do you like my massive power posting ?? :bodyb::bodyb::haha:

We had such a busy weekend. On saturday I worked - supposed to just work in the morning but ended up working til afternoon. Had a VERY tearful mommy who had mastitis and baby was feeding every 1 1/2 to 2 hours. SOrted her out and assured her that was nromal and baby was growing beautifully, preggy mom making birth choices so antenatal and counselling, kids who woke up sick - one 3 year old said to me in the sweetest clearest voice "I don't know what happened. I just woke up this sunny day with my eye all swollen up. I didn't even bash it or anything!" 

Then I got home and DH had his friend working in his forge, forging a knife (he's just gone through a break up and is on his own and needed to bash something I suppose :shrug:) Then MIL arrived so we all had late lunch together. Then DH's knife-maker friend arrived with his girlfriend who wanted to meet all the cats. But I was entertaining MIL so I told him he can show her around. Then we watched rugby. So I was exhausticated by teh end of teh day

Yesterday we just went and had a picnic lunch in the park and took the boys to a new frozen yoghurt place. It's a self-service thingy with loads of toppings so they had a ball


PS I started typing this at 12 :dohh: Then had to fetch mom and Toine and WAAAAAIIIIIITED 20 min for her, then she had to "stop in at the shops" where I WAAAAAIIIIIITED some more :growlmad:
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248842_10150273700919880_594719879_9042684_2647604_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251581_10150273698804880_594719879_9042652_3551742_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls hope we are all having the best monday that we can be having!
> 
> I am currently sat here catching up in my pyjamas! Ha! I am hoping that the dream I had last night about my friend being pregnant and a performer (she did a performance on x factor, in my dream, and we all were like :shock: look at how pregnant she is) means that in fact I am pregnant and I don't have to TTC again! :wohoo: doubt it though...
> 
> Trin I have missed you my dear! Sorry about your toe! Looks sore.
> 
> Molly where are you?
> 
> April it's pissing down here too started on saturday and hasn't stopped. Erin likes going in the puddles too :)

Thanks :hugs: missed you too!


----------



## addie25

I'm Sorry nemum:hugs:

I had a 9 out sleep last night yet I am exhausted :shrug: I want to get home and put my feet up but my brother wants me to come paint his house with him :nope: I will help him bit I'm exhausted I can only assume it's from thR injections and I start a second one Wednesday. Excited but nervous bc three r thR ones that make u hormonal :dohh: and it's a huge needle! Bows everyones day going?


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Trin so happy to hear from you! Adorable pictures of your boys as always! They are going to have all the girls in a few years! Such cute faces :)

Does sound like a very tiring day for you! I bet you slept well :) And OUCH your toe!!!! Poor Trin!!!


----------



## LunaLady

I do hope Molly is okay! Haven't heard from her in a while. We did have some fantastic weather over the weekend, so maybe she was busy with BBQ's or camping or some other truly fun and exciting activity. :D


----------



## LunaLady

I know I mentioned Twilight before and I don't want you all to think I'm some crazy Twilight freak or something - I don't have any posters or 'Team Edward' shirts or bumper stickers or anything. I don't even own the movies! Just the books.

Anyway - there's a new teaser trailer for Breaking Dawn Pt. 1 and wow.... YUM! Robert looks delicious as always. Anyone seen it?


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Jayniei have my fingers crossed for you when is AF due? x

Last month my cycle had gone back to normal and I had a 28 dayer! That means that I am due not next Saturday but the Saturday after that. But who knows, I could not have o'd yet :shrug: I really dunno. I have to say ignorance is bliss! :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna some secret little girl somewhere gets really involved and indefinitely team Edward :haha:! I haven't seen it, will have a gander on my computer tomorrow at it :cloud9: 

I hope Molly is ok too, I always get worries though and sezi is noticeably absent I :nope: like.


----------



## x-ginge-x

well i POAS this morning and i think it was a faint + I I on it but I poas this afternoon and was white , will poas again in the morning :) and order some cheapies from ebay!!!


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> well i POAS this morning and i think it was a faint + I I on it but I poas this afternoon and was white , will poas again in the morning :) and order some cheapies from ebay!!!

PIC!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

newmummy that is poo! how many bedrooms do you have? x


----------



## x-ginge-x

No point in a pic it doesn't show :( ive tried already!


----------



## new mummy2010

april-2 but reece is nearly 11 and should'nt have to share with a baby in my eyes but the housing say they can so wont help and thats why we are looking private but its expensive round here for what you get!!!

we may have solved it anyway will see what the letting people say tomorrow !!


----------



## new mummy2010

molly hello where have you been??


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> april-2 but reece is nearly 11 and should'nt have to share with a baby in my eyes but the housing say they can so wont help and thats why we are looking private but its expensive round here for what you get!!!
> 
> we may have solved it anyway will see what the letting people say tomorrow !!

ah yeah he is a bit too old for sharing a room, Angel has started saying she will want her own room but she shares with Faye already so wont affect her as baby will be in my room for few years, i dont want to move areas as i love it here and so do the girls, and renting is mega expensive around here too so going to go on the list for a few years and hopefully they will house around here! its all blah crappy blah sometimes, anyway hope you get it sorted asap x


----------



## LunaLady

Ginge! I hope tomorrow's test shows a dark line for you (and us!)!! :dance:

Hayley, I hope you can work out your house situation. Can baby stay in your room until you can figure something out? Because I agree, I think Reece should have his own room for all of your sanity's sake! He'll be awake whenever baby is awake and then you'll have a grumpy pre-teen boy on your hands!! :argh:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I know I mentioned Twilight before and I don't want you all to think I'm some crazy Twilight freak or something - I don't have any posters or 'Team Edward' shirts or bumper stickers or anything. I don't even own the movies! Just the books.
> 
> Anyway - there's a new teaser trailer for Breaking Dawn Pt. 1 and wow.... YUM! Robert looks delicious as always. Anyone seen it?

Oh my I loveeeeee Twilight!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck Ginge!!!

I tested today after not peeing or drinking since breakfast and this is what i got!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2656/5804918637_5355d91d66.jpg

I hope this is the start of my bfp


----------



## x-ginge-x

Zoie!!! START? of a :bfp: thats stronger than my line i got this morning!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Zoie* I see your avatar!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!
Sending tons of sticky dust:happydance::dust::dust::dust:

*Ginge* you *must* post a pic, it's for us to decide if there's a line or not, not you!:tease:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just so i dont have to type everything over again lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...page-17-bfp-page-19-has-all-answers-d-19.html
:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's my one from last night with my family so I'm with them tonight and won't natter but congrats Zoie that's fab, the digi conception indicator is pretty accurate so I'd go with the 1-2 weeks gone:thumbup: So 3-4 weeks pregnant:flower:

Woohooo:wohoo: that's fab, you must have O'd really late!!!

Ginge, you next!:hugs:

Goodnight ladies, see ya sooooon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I must have, i think a early scan is in order :)


----------



## mummyApril

congratulations miss zoie!!! x


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I know I mentioned Twilight before and I don't want you all to think I'm some crazy Twilight freak or something - I don't have any posters or 'Team Edward' shirts or bumper stickers or anything. I don't even own the movies! Just the books.
> 
> Anyway - there's a new teaser trailer for Breaking Dawn Pt. 1 and wow.... YUM! Robert looks delicious as always. Anyone seen it?

Ohohohohohohohohohoh! I watched it! I am a COMPLETE Twilight (the books) freak but I can't wait for the movie


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> Just so i dont have to type everything over again lol
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...page-17-bfp-page-19-has-all-answers-d-19.html
> :happydance:

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Congratulations :yipee: :wohoo: you could have o'd late and then oh had mobile sperm? Xxx 

So so so happy for you :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

I has a broken toe and it is so flipping sore :cry:

Night night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247373_10150275176614880_594719879_9063537_4598404_n.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> Just so i dont have to type everything over again lol
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...page-17-bfp-page-19-has-all-answers-d-19.html
> :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

Congratulations Zoie! I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Congrats, Zoie!!! That's fantastic news!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

See, can't see them :tease:


----------



## Essie

I'm not sure ginge, I might see something on the test on the right. When are you testing again?


----------



## Essie

I popped into work today and several people told me I look like I'm about to pop. They said bump has definitely dropped, and they doubt i'll make it to full term :wacko: What's the betting i'm still waiting for baby in 8 weeks time?


----------



## Mollykins

Hey ladies. Sorry for the absenteeism- I've managed to stay caught up but I'm not up for a full fledged respinse. Please forgive me? I offer sweet/comforting hugs for all who need it and excited hugs for those who need them too. :hugs:

Among other things, my grandfather has been in the ICU for the last 5 days. Slightly.... distracting. 

Anyway, know I am thinking of you all. Especially you Sarachka- please be okay love.


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly is no worries... Just like knowing you are ok! Thanks... :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just glad your ok molly :hugs: sorry to hear about your grandfather :nope: hope hes ok xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm going to test again in the AM with FMU :) FX for then xx


----------



## addie25

Yay congrats Zoie!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Congratulations miss Zoie :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!

And for you Ginge best of luck for tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Molly, so glad to hear from you! :hugs:
I'm sorry your grandpa is not doing well. I hope he recovers quickly from whatever ails him :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, boy... the Canucks game is not going so well.... DH is stompin' around and shouting obscenities! :argh:


----------



## Essie

Sorry to hear about your grandad Molly :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> april-2 but reece is nearly 11 and should'nt have to share with a baby in my eyes but the housing say they can so wont help and thats why we are looking private but its expensive round here for what you get!!!
> 
> we may have solved it anyway will see what the letting people say tomorrow !!
> 
> ah yeah he is a bit too old for sharing a room, Angel has started saying she will want her own room but she shares with Faye already so wont affect her as baby will be in my room for few years, i dont want to move areas as i love it here and so do the girls, and renting is mega expensive around here too so going to go on the list for a few years and hopefully they will house around here! its all blah crappy blah sometimes, anyway hope you get it sorted asap xClick to expand...

yeah see he will be with us for a while which is fine our room has enough space for crib but we are in a flat/apartment and space is scarce which means all his things are either at mum's right now or in the airing cupboard as we seriously dont have room for any drawers or anything for his clothes!!!

the housing system sucks big time round here and wont give us enough "stars" to bid on a 3 bed property as we will have two boys and our tenancy states the flat can house 6 which is b***s***, plus we would be waiting years and we cant and the houses were mostly sold off years back when the likes of mum,dad and nana bought their houses from the council as it were as they were in terrible debt and decided to sell off housing stock leaving it very poor in numbers or in a s*** place!!!



LunaLady said:


> Ginge! I hope tomorrow's test shows a dark line for you (and us!)!! :dance:
> 
> Hayley, I hope you can work out your house situation. Can baby stay in your room until you can figure something out? Because I agree, I think Reece should have his own room for all of your sanity's sake! He'll be awake whenever baby is awake and then you'll have a grumpy pre-teen boy on your hands!! :argh:


thanks luna hope ya well

too true reece is already at that stage now 10 going on 16!!!!

well im viewing an ideal (so i hope) 3 bed today in a nice area of town and will see what happens fx'd




xMissxZoiex said:


> Good luck Ginge!!!
> 
> I tested today after not peeing or drinking since breakfast and this is what i got!
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2656/5804918637_5355d91d66.jpg
> 
> I hope this is the start of my bfp

CONGRATULATIONS ZOIE:happydance::happydance::thumbup:


molly im sad to hear about ya grandad lovely i hope he doing ok:hugs::kiss:

ginge come on poas already lol!!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/8842/18weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Ginge* I think I see something on the one on the left! So between essie and me that's both weesticks that have a line:haha:
Can't wait until today's installment Ginge but I'll have to tune in this evening, busy day ahead packing and seeing the last of friends and family. And buying some wool *Jaynie* to take back with me:thumbup: Just some cheap but soft and colourful washable stuff the local chemist sells:happydance:

*Molly* I'm sorry about your grandfather:hug:

Sunshine today:thumbup:Have a lovely day folks:flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

SARACHKA!Come Back!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin*, *Hayley* and *April*- my BBM isn't working:nope: I think I've reached my limit of 60 euros on European Traveller and my phone's gone grumpy, tomorrow I'll be back home though so it should work again:thumbup:

Get well soon toe:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry for the absenteeism- I've managed to stay caught up but I'm not up for a full fledged respinse. Please forgive me? I offer sweet/comforting hugs for all who need it and excited hugs for those who need them too. :hugs:
> 
> Among other things, my grandfather has been in the ICU for the last 5 days. Slightly.... distracting.
> 
> Anyway, know I am thinking of you all. Especially you Sarachka- please be okay love.

Welcome back Mollybean! Sending lots of love to you and Granddad :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm going to test again in the AM with FMU :) FX for then xx

What time do you wake up woman??!! POAS already!!! :haha:

I 'think' I see a line on the left?? :shrug: But then I am the queen of line-eye :blush:

Good luck!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin*, *Hayley* and *April*- my BBM isn't working:nope: I think I've reached my limit of 60 euros on European Traveller and my phone's gone grumpy, tomorrow I'll be back home though so it should work again:thumbup:
> 
> Get well soon toe:flower:

Poosticks for no BBM :nope: I'd be lost without it!

Toe is still massively swollen but slightly less blue after copious doses of Arnica :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

This day has been crapsticks and poofucks so far :growlmad:

Firstly, I am a terrible patient and take my medicine sporadically (except the painkillers...never forget those :haha:) SO my flu is lingering and today I have almost no voice (very husky and sexy....if you ignore the dribbling nose and streaming eyes). So I have committed to taking my herbs 3 times a day and getting well

I interviewed someone for the cattery position and he seems really nice (but then who doesn't in the interview). But anyway, he is trying out tomorrow so we'll see how that goes. But then at the end of it Dear Diana says 'maybe you should interview people for my job' ????!!!!!! She's 'tired' of working. SO I said she has to give me a month notice. She says that's too long (!). I am really hurt and upset. I pay her really well, she has a nice room with fridge, stove, tv, bathroom etc and I gave her the month off. She's had 4 days off to go to home affairs to sort out her work permit (she's from Zimbabwe) and now that it comes through last week, she leaves us :growlmad: SO just using us for a work permit. Maybe I should be BitchBossFromHell and then people would stay :shrug:

It's so stupid because I know we won't battle to get someone. I placed the cattery ad online on Sunday night and by Monday morning had 14 applicants. People are supposedly desperate for jobs but they don't want work. I told her she has to tell Tarquin. He's going to be so sad

POOFUCKS!!!!!

Hope everyone else is having a happier day :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin*, *Hayley* and *April*- my BBM isn't working:nope: I think I've reached my limit of 60 euros on European Traveller and my phone's gone grumpy, tomorrow I'll be back home though so it should work again:thumbup:
> 
> Get well soon toe:flower:

I'm wel jel that you girls get to talk and have BBM and I don't :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

o trin that sucks poofucks really bad! Indeed my mum made my dad tell us he was going too the responsibility should fall to her. I hope you find someone equally as wonderful big :hugs: - hope you get over your flu and your tow continues to improve.


----------



## addie25

CRAP I noticed today that there was no liquid in the shot bc I went to squirt it out to make sure! What if ive stabbed myself with empty needles bc I didn't AlwYs get the liquid in it!!!! I'm freaking out!!! At least it wasn't the fertility drug but obviously shutting down he overies are important or bs would not have put me on this drug. I'm still on his drug for a bit with he fertility drug starting tomorrow. I have to be so careful now but I wonder how many times I did this! :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

you'd know if you'd done it empty. You can't inject air into your body without feeling it addie :hugs: although i am not understanding your panic. What do you think you have done?


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> you'd know if you'd done it empty. You can't inject air into your body without feeling it addie :hugs: although i am not understanding your panic. What do you think you have done?

I think only a little liquid entered sometimes and not the amount I was supposed to take and so the drug won't do what it's supposed to and won't shut down my overies! What would pushing air feel like? Well now I have to just be more careful but I'm so upset with myself I know I haven't been sucking it all in each time without realizing it.


----------



## addie25

Trin that really is a poofuck!!!! People just do no appreciate kindness. But being a mean boss doesn't work either. My students during recess threw rocks at my bosses car ( obviously they are supervised well during recess) and I think all the teachers were happy and didn't want to give him a punishment lol!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie i am sure you will be fine but if in doubt call your doctor - you say he has been great so far? It would no doubt put your mind at rest. I dunno about injecting air, Trin's your best best. But I reckon you would feel/hear it - like a fart :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## addie25

Lol I haven't heard a fart sound. I'll just be more careful here on out since fertility drugs start tomorrow n I still have these I've been doing for a bit.


----------



## addie25

Lol I haven't heard a fart sound. I'll just be more careful here on out since fertility drugs start tomorrow n I still have these I've been doing for a bit.


----------



## x-ginge-x

This mornings test :( theres a real faint line but couldnt see it till it was dry, outside time limit = evap :( not getting darker will await bleeding :( :cry:


----------



## addie25

How many days past o are you?


----------



## x-ginge-x

No idea, don't know if I even O with having PCOS your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## addie25

So maybe it's 2 early to test . R u going on meds to make sure u o like clomid?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't know until July. My BMI is too high for clomid have to lose weight first...not easy with pcos!


----------



## addie25

Keep hope that it's 2 early to test.


----------



## addie25

Tumbleweed!!!!! What r all you turtles up 2. These next few weeks of work feel like torture. I wish I didn't have to come here. This weekend is another beach weekend but dh friends r coming how fun.:dohh: I may invite a friend as well. Can't wait till my doc apt tonorrow hope I didn't mess things up but now ill b more careful especially bc this new shot is to make embryos grow so I want that to go well!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Ginge-can you get a digi at all??

Sarachka- I'm missin you where are you? I have pm'd you I bet your excited about your sister and the bebes coming tomorrow!!!


----------



## addie25

Hi newmum what's going on?


----------



## x-ginge-x

i cant get any other form of test until thursday! will just have to wait it out!


----------



## x-ginge-x

since june 2010 i have only had 1 32 day cycle, so lets see if i come on tomorrow!


----------



## firstbaby25

I just ate the nicest French Vanilla Custard slice :cloud9:

Ginge I can't see anything :nope: I am sorry my love! I hope that this is the start of your :bfp: though I truly do! :thumbup: 

addie - I hope that you have had enough drug to be ok with the new drugs. I am sure it will be.


----------



## addie25

I hope I have had enough I'm so freaking worried I do not need any more problems. in sure it's ok and I've been taking it fine. I just have to think that. Be positive!!!


----------



## emandi

Ginge my dear I wouldn't give up just yet :hugs:.
AF stay away!!!


----------



## addie25

So quiet today :shrug:

My mom told my dog I was coming over later and she gave a big smile lol my mom sent me the picture!!! She is so cute and funny that dog!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:cry: im terrified i have gotten my hopes up for nothing!!! I have this gut feeling my period is going to start any minute!!


----------



## addie25

A lot of people say they feel like their period is coming but it's early pregnancy cramps. I am hoping this is it for you!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I'm sorry you are dealing with a bunch of poo. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge, I understand your worry. We are here for you no matter which way it goes.


----------



## addie25

:hi:Molly how are you!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, I'm not sure how you would classify my mental state at the moment. :shrug: There is just too much going on.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Addie, I'm not sure how you would classify my mental state at the moment. :shrug: There is just too much going on.

I'm sorry Molly :hugs: we are all here for you!


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> :cry: im terrified i have gotten my hopes up for nothing!!! I have this gut feeling my period is going to start any minute!!

I can see a line on the bottom one but if it was outside the time limit then may well be a baconstrip evap :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, I'm sorry you are dealing with a bunch of poo. :hugs:

Thanks Molls. I've strapped my toe so at least that's a bit better. Wish the boys would stop bashing it tho :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going for BodyTalk tomorrow :argh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

They were outside time limit because i watched the colour go across decided i couldnt see anything and went back to bed :dohh: but still no period :shrug: only thing I can do is wait for my period to arrive or the strips from ebay i ordered yesterday whichever comes first


----------



## Sarachka

*

Hey guys! Sorry I was AWOL, was a very hard weekend and I can't remember much of it lol. But I'm OK now, and in fact tonight is THUNDERBIRDS ARE GO. Not that it will do much good! 


*


But Miss Zoie!!! Congrats, how amazing! And Ginge, I'm hopeful for you!!

Cat and Holly your meeting looked lovely and I'm so sorry not to have been there. 

Jaynie hello lover sorry I neglected you!

Everyone else, hi girlies!


----------



## addie25

Hi Sara glad ur on!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: :wohoo: sarachka are you ok? Excited for tomorrow.

Molly is the answer 'overwhelmed' if you have too much on?


----------



## new mummy2010

addie-sorry i missed you before saying "hi" i was in a rush to go view a house, i reckon you have been doing your shots just fine im excited for you too, i think about all of you at times during my day im sure it will all be great x

trin- your poor poor toe and pooey pooey diana naughty lady thats really bad i would demand the months notice now!!!

mollz- i hope your bearing up ok and such like big squeezy hugs and kisses xx

ginge- im still hoping and praying for you fx if no af thursday then i will await a digi photo!!

well i went to see this house fallen in LOVEwith it and now have to go through the crappy application process and see if we pass to be able to get it so fx'd for us ladies, im going in to pay search fee and fill in application tomorrow after work and should know in a few days if we are successful or not, if not we are going to stay put for the forseeable and save up for our dream house!! im not getting my hoes up though!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello SArachka why you abandon us you bad turtle or was you in the disabled toilet all weekend hehe!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh good luck I hope you get the house!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:brat: :brat: :brat: A DIGI!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok, so I got what I thought were :af: cramps on Thursday, what if they weren't af cramps but implantation cramps, would my pcos make those stronger? If they were then its only been 5 days since it implanted, the FMU that gave me the faint line, was reaaaaallll dark, this mornings FMU was pale, so maybe my wee wasn't strong enough to be true FMU as I always pee right before bed went to bed at 3am slept from 4 while 11 so maybe it hadn't had enough time to concentrate as I was drinking loads yesterday! (clutching at straws maybe?!?)


----------



## Essie

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Ginge x


----------



## kit_cat

Hello people :wave:

Sorry I've been rather invisible since Sunday (it seems there are a few invisible turtles at the mo for one reason or another) but I've been WHOAH busy!

Yesterday, I had to get up very early and do a couple of hours work before going to the MW at 10.15am (BP good, no glucose in wee and bebe's HB/tum measurements etc all fine :happydance:) then travel straight up to the Midlands (about 2 hours drive), have a 2 hour meeting there, then travel back to Milton Keynes to attend my speed awareness course which finished at 9pm last night :wacko: Oh my...what a day :nope:

Today, I've been to the first of three antenatal classes...well....hmmm....I've spent a more useful 2 hours on B&B talking to you well informed turtles than what we got this morning. I'm hoping the next 2 classes are a smidge more useful :thumbup: I've had soooooooo much work to catch up because of all this so I've just sat down for some din dins :munch: 

Anyway...tomorrow is final scan day to see where my placenta is and also the position of the baby - which MW thinks is now head down :shrug: We'll see!

So finally...I did promise a pic of the lovely gifts Bethany and Holly brought me on Sunday...so here they are :cloud9:

It's a beautiful softer than soft bear with a rattle inside for bebe :cloud9: and some gorgeous smelling shower gel which I'm going to wait until after baby's is here I think to use so I can feel like I can really spoil myself :cloud9::cloud9:



Thanks so much again B...I NUV my pressies and you and Holly too :hugs::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have just ordered 2 Digis, out of date tho, expired Feb 11 so not that long ago, they are proven to work for a long time afterwards its laws that prevent them from having more than 2 years on them :) but for £4 for 2 whos complaining!!


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> Good luck Ginge!!!
> 
> I tested today after not peeing or drinking since breakfast and this is what i got!
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2656/5804918637_5355d91d66.jpg
> 
> I hope this is the start of my bfp

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:happydance: MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS ZOIE!!!!! :happydance:

I know I'm a bit late but I'm soooo pleased for you - amazing news :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I has a broken toe and it is so flipping sore :cry:
> 
> Night night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247373_10150275176614880_594719879_9063537_4598404_n.jpg

Oweeeeeeeeeeee Trin :nope: Your poor ickle tootsie toe....I bet it's horribly achey when it touches anything :wacko: Hope it heals soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I popped into work today and several people told me I look like I'm about to pop. They said bump has definitely dropped, and they doubt i'll make it to full term :wacko: What's the betting i'm still waiting for baby in 8 weeks time?

Oh my....I'm thinking the thought of going a bit earlier probably appeals considering your pain and discomfort? I'm the opposite...bump still really high. In fact, I realised how high my bump is after my ante natal class today where i couldn't help comparing my bump to the other ladies....I'm surprised some of them can walk and they're not as far on as me :shock:

I hope you don't have 8 weeks still to wait - FX'd :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry for the absenteeism- I've managed to stay caught up but I'm not up for a full fledged respinse. Please forgive me? I offer sweet/comforting hugs for all who need it and excited hugs for those who need them too. :hugs:
> 
> Among other things, my grandfather has been in the ICU for the last 5 days. Slightly.... distracting.
> 
> Anyway, know I am thinking of you all. Especially you Sarachka- please be okay love.

Thanks for checking in m'love and for the hugs - I needed a wee Molly hug :hugs: Here's one for you lovely :hugs:...sounds like you could do with it more than us :nope:

Life's dealing you some lemons right now eh? I'm so sorry about grandad...hope he'll be ok. I hope everything else is ok too :kiss:

How did your appointment go?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> This day has been crapsticks and poofucks so far :growlmad:
> 
> Firstly, I am a terrible patient and take my medicine sporadically (except the painkillers...never forget those :haha:) SO my flu is lingering and today I have almost no voice (very husky and sexy....if you ignore the dribbling nose and streaming eyes). So I have committed to taking my herbs 3 times a day and getting well
> 
> I interviewed someone for the cattery position and he seems really nice (but then who doesn't in the interview). But anyway, he is trying out tomorrow so we'll see how that goes. But then at the end of it Dear Diana says 'maybe you should interview people for my job' ????!!!!!! She's 'tired' of working. SO I said she has to give me a month notice. She says that's too long (!). I am really hurt and upset. I pay her really well, she has a nice room with fridge, stove, tv, bathroom etc and I gave her the month off. She's had 4 days off to go to home affairs to sort out her work permit (she's from Zimbabwe) and now that it comes through last week, she leaves us :growlmad: SO just using us for a work permit. Maybe I should be BitchBossFromHell and then people would stay :shrug:
> 
> It's so stupid because I know we won't battle to get someone. I placed the cattery ad online on Sunday night and by Monday morning had 14 applicants. People are supposedly desperate for jobs but they don't want work. I told her she has to tell Tarquin. He's going to be so sad
> 
> POOFUCKS!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a happier day :flower:

Oh no Trin....that really is a poofuck of a day :nope: Diana must have really disappointed you....how long has she been with you now?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> addie i am sure you will be fine but if in doubt call your doctor - you say he has been great so far? It would no doubt put your mind at rest. I dunno about injecting air, Trin's your best best. But I reckon you would feel/hear it - like a fart :thumbup: :haha:

:rofl:

Ah Jaynie...you always make me LOL! Like a fart! :haha:

How you doing my lovely? :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going for BodyTalk tomorrow :argh:

:saywhat:

A what?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *
> 
> Hey guys! Sorry I was AWOL, was a very hard weekend and I can't remember much of it lol. But I'm OK now, and in fact tonight is THUNDERBIRDS ARE GO. Not that it will do much good!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> But Miss Zoie!!! Congrats, how amazing! And Ginge, I'm hopeful for you!!
> 
> Cat and Holly your meeting looked lovely and I'm so sorry not to have been there.
> 
> Jaynie hello lover sorry I neglected you!
> 
> Everyone else, hi girlies!

It sucks that you had a poo weekend but at least you've checked in with us and we know you're ok (well, sort of)

I hope you are hanging in there my lovely :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> addie-sorry i missed you before saying "hi" i was in a rush to go view a house, i reckon you have been doing your shots just fine im excited for you too, i think about all of you at times during my day im sure it will all be great x
> 
> trin- your poor poor toe and pooey pooey diana naughty lady thats really bad i would demand the months notice now!!!
> 
> mollz- i hope your bearing up ok and such like big squeezy hugs and kisses xx
> 
> ginge- im still hoping and praying for you fx if no af thursday then i will await a digi photo!!
> 
> well i went to see this house fallen in LOVEwith it and now have to go through the crappy application process and see if we pass to be able to get it so fx'd for us ladies, im going in to pay search fee and fill in application tomorrow after work and should know in a few days if we are successful or not, if not we are going to stay put for the forseeable and save up for our dream house!! im not getting my hoes up though!!!

Hayley m'love...I hope with all my hopeability that you get what you want. 'Twould be just fab to have you come on and tell us you've got your beautiful new place in time for Nate's arrival. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I have just ordered 2 Digis, out of date tho, expired Feb 11 so not that long ago, they are proven to work for a long time afterwards its laws that prevent them from having more than 2 years on them :) but for £4 for 2 whos complaining!!

Oh Ginge....I'm trying to keep my feet on the ground for you m'love so I can only imagine how you must be right now. I must be honest...I can't see too much on the ICs you posted but you did say they were faint even IRL, so that doesn't necessarily mean too much.

I am quietly hoping for fab news from you when you get your digis :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:bodyb:power poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bodyb:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for the hug Kit. :flower: 

The physio isn't going to happen unfortunately. A whole bunch of rotten, poofucky, domino effect sort of things happened and the universe has decided. Sigh.


----------



## x-ginge-x

That sucks Molly :( :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

hugs to everyone who needs them x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hugs to everyone who needs them x

Thanks April - one for you from me too :hugs:

How are things in the land of April? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi gals:hi:

Just a speedy one to give you all :kiss: and :dust: and :hugs2: and whatever else you lovely turtloids may need! 

My last day of holiday was super, including a final "goodbye to the water" swim:cry: I'm going to miss the sea, but at least we're off to Brittany in the middle of July:happydance: And I can't wait to see DH and all my (other:haha:) animals tomorrow :bunny:

So goody-nighty m'dears, I'm leaving early tomorrow morning:thumbup: See you all from FRAAAAAAANCE.........!!!!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi gals:hi:
> 
> Just a speedy one to give you all :kiss: and :dust: and :hugs2: and whatever else you lovely turtloids may need!
> 
> My last day of holiday was super, including a final "goodbye to the water" swim:cry: I'm going to miss the sea, but at least we're off to Brittany in the middle of July:happydance: And I can't wait to see DH and all my (other:haha:) animals :bunny:
> 
> So goody-nighty m'dears, I'm leaving early tomorrow morning:thumbup: See you all from FRAAAAAAANCE.........!!!!!!!!:wohoo:

Awww...bye you two :wave: Missing you already :cry:

Safe journey :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals:hi:
> 
> Just a speedy one to give you all :kiss: and :dust: and :hugs2: and whatever else you lovely turtloids may need!
> 
> My last day of holiday was super, including a final "goodbye to the water" swim:cry: I'm going to miss the sea, but at least we're off to Brittany in the middle of July:happydance: And I can't wait to see DH and all my (other:haha:) animals :bunny:
> 
> So goody-nighty m'dears, I'm leaving early tomorrow morning:thumbup: See you all from FRAAAAAAANCE.........!!!!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Awww...bye you two :wave: Missing you already :cry:
> 
> Safe journey :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll no longer be in your time zone Kit :cry: You'll log on after I've gone to bed :sad2:

Hello Trin! :wave: I'm coming back to your time zone! :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Luna......how is it going with the no bark collar for Pip? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Well ladies...I've run out of things to say to myself :haha: so I'll head off to bed now. I'm very tired indeed and need to :sleep:

Catch you all tomorrow everyone, lots of nuv :hugs::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

just me and kmteehoo :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Hey Luna......how is it going with the no bark collar for Pip? :shrug:

Hi Kit :hugs:

Well, the first day we tried it on him we used the 'escalating mode' which gives a tiny shock and escalates up to a larger shock with each bark and I think it startled him and so he barked and started this startled-bark-startled-bark cycle until he was absolutely flipping out!! Twas scary... 

So I took it off of him right away and felt all bad and mean and stuff, and we've let him recover from that for the past... four days now. Today I set it to the 'user selected intensity mode' and only set it to the lowest possible shock. I put the collar on him and knocked on our door and he barked once, yelped, barked again and yelped, then no more. So I've been doing that today and the lower intensity seems to not absolutely startle him but does the trick with the barking. We'll see how it goes in time! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!! I am waiting around for DH we are going out to eat. When I was pregnant I loved buffalo wings they were the best things in the world and I still like them now ( not as amazing now but still love them) last time I ate them tho I got so sick ( bc my stomach disorder) but I'm so sunburn I hate being held back by things so I shall try again and hope not to get sick!


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry I've been absent AGAIN, I'm such a bad turtle! And I'm not even doing anything or going through anything. 

But! I think I'm nesting a bit... so I've been a wild woman today cleaning the house. For some reason I felt the need to remove everything from our linen closet, refold it and put it all back. :shrug:

I've had the laundry going ALL DAMN DAY, too. Washing my massage linens that were in a box (they were clean when they were put in there, but I figured they must have gotten 'box smell' or something??), all the throw blankets, our bed linens and the couple loads of clothes that needed doing. Phew! I just LOVE doing laundry, though. Clothes laundry is meh, but LINENS. OMG LINENS. I love linens. I could wash and fold linens all day. Well, probably not, but I just love linens and towels and blankets... Yum. 

Also, I've been making deals on Craigslist. We're going to sell our bedroom set! It worked nicely in our old house, but in our new house the master bedroom is about half the size, so everything VERY cramped. I never did share a picture of our India room, so here's one! The lighting is TERRIBLE and you can't even see the colors very well, but there's the bed. See how it takes up like the WHOLE ROOM??? And just a few feet away at the end is a dresser and the door to the bathroom (I put a picture of what's on the dresser :haha: ). So, we're selling the bed with the attached nightstands and the dresser. A couple is planning to come on Thursday to get it, so I hope they do! :)

And here's the bed we're going to get instead:
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99849961

Much simpler and has a smaller 'footprint'. Our current bed is all modern and has these wide bedrails that add like 4 inches all the way around the bed. How am I supposed to fit a crib in there for baby?!

So that's our plan. And I've got a cute green shelf to put on the wall where the dresser is for our .... dresser stuff :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1727.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1730.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## addie25

I am really becomin lazy. DH asked me to go to dinner and then walk around after and get some coffee but as soon as I sit down I think I would rather order in and watch he movie I just got! I refuse to stay in tho I don't want to be the couch potato couple!


----------



## addie25

Hi Luna!!! Glad ur back from nesting!!! It's fun organizing isn't it!! I love doing that! Ur bedroom looks lovely. What kind of set do you think you will get. Getting new furniture is always exciting!!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am waiting around for DH we are going out to eat. When I was pregnant I loved buffalo wings they were the best things in the world and I still like them now ( not as amazing now but still love them) last time I ate them tho I got so sick ( bc my stomach disorder) but I'm so sunburn I hate being held back by things so I shall try again and hope not to get sick!

Addie, have you tried a GAPS diet for your stomach problems? It does limit what you can eat, but it's said that if you do the diet strictly for a period of time, that you can reverse gut and gastrointestinal disorders. And it's a VERY healthy diet, so something you could do during pregnancy :thumbup:

Here's a link to a really great website about GAPS:
https://www.gaps.me/preview/

And here's a link to an article on that site about GAPS during pregnancy:
https://www.gaps.me/preview/?page_id=33

I have some pretty sour reactions to wheat and have to really limit my intake of that, so I feel you! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Hi Luna!!! Glad ur back from nesting!!! It's fun organizing isn't it!! I love doing that! Ur bedroom looks lovely. What kind of set do you think you will get. Getting new furniture is always exciting!!!

It is really exciting! I love new furniture :happydance: We have WAY too much, though... :blush:

Here's the bed we're planning on getting:
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99849961

I think it will look really nice! I'll take pictures after I've got it all together. I've got this floral quilt that I'm going to put on the bed that's either really cute shabby chic or really god-awful; I can't decide. It's not the one in the picture I posted, it's different.... I told you I've got a linen obsession.... :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

These are the colors painted in the room, because it's really hard to tell from my picture:

https://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/60/60b0ba89-8c43-4969-9df8-d69ad507d94a_300.jpg
https://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/dc/dc3216f8-b246-4e06-b806-e40ea34a52e8_300.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Though, the purple looks a bit more red... more raspberry in color. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

That's a great suggestion for a pregnancy diet!!!!!! Looks like we r staying in COUCH POTATOS!!!!! DH is tired but I'm glad bc I wanted to curl up in pjs and watch my movie!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

No-one is chatting any more....whats happened :(


----------



## addie25

I'm here. Watching my movie!!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Oh my....I'm thinking the thought of going a bit earlier probably appeals considering your pain and discomfort? I'm the opposite...bump still really high. In fact, I realised how high my bump is after my ante natal class today where i couldn't help comparing my bump to the other ladies....I'm surprised some of them can walk and they're not as far on as me :shock:
> 
> I hope you don't have 8 weeks still to wait - FX'd :flower:

The idea of going a bit early does appeal, as long as baby is all fully cooked and ready. It's just a bit frustrating when people say "oh you must be due any day now" and I say "no, another 5 and a half weeks to go!" (if i don't go overdue). I don't know if bump has dropped though. I think maybe it has but i'm not totally convinced. I haven't got any pictures of my bump to compare but have taken one this morning so that I can try and see when it does drop. 

Shame your antenatal class wasn't that great. We had no NHS classes in our area so we did the NCT class, and it was actually really good. There were only 5 other couples so quite a small group, and we've all been to the pub since (bar one couple who had :baby: 3 weeks early). I hope the rest of your classes are better!


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> The physio isn't going to happen unfortunately. A whole bunch of rotten, poofucky, domino effect sort of things happened and the universe has decided. Sigh.

That sucks Molly, I'm sorry you're not going to get your physio :nope: Is there anything else you can do?


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Well, the first day we tried it on him we used the 'escalating mode' which gives a tiny shock and escalates up to a larger shock with each bark and I think it startled him and so he barked and started this startled-bark-startled-bark cycle until he was absolutely flipping out!! Twas scary...
> 
> So I took it off of him right away and felt all bad and mean and stuff, and we've let him recover from that for the past... four days now. Today I set it to the 'user selected intensity mode' and only set it to the lowest possible shock. I put the collar on him and knocked on our door and he barked once, yelped, barked again and yelped, then no more. So I've been doing that today and the lower intensity seems to not absolutely startle him but does the trick with the barking. We'll see how it goes in time! :thumbup:

Sounds like a positive start. We had a visitor yesterday and Kano barked once, got squirted with the spray bottle and didnt bark again. When we first had him it would've been constant barking til the visitor went away! I hope you get good results from the collar, that was our next step if the water didn't work.


----------



## Essie

Just caught up on all of yesterdays posts. Had a good day yesterday, bought most of the bits and pieces for hospital bag. We went to Primark and I got some nighties and knickers from there, as they're so cheap I thought I'll just chuck them afterwards. Looked in superdrug at the mini shampoo etc, but ended up going to Wilkinsons and just buying normal bottles as they were cheaper than the little ones. Will just leave them in the bag and then can use them at home afterwards as well. Just need to pack the bag now and get few bits for baby. I wasn't going to pack it until about 36 weeks but thought since we're going away this weekend I better bring it just in case. 

We've got DH sister staying with us at the moment. On Monday before she came up she went to the hairdressers and spent £90 on a colour and highlights. She wanted brown with blonde highlights but it ended up a very coppery colour. I thought it looked okay, and it did suit her but she thought it was too ginger. So yesterday she bought a blonde highlights kit and tried to put that on :dohh: did not work well. It ended up a mess of copper, slight blonde bits and very orange bits. Now she's bought a mid brown to put on today but I don't think she'll be happy with it. Awaiting to see how it turns out!

Oh and had some fab news, some kind soul handed DH wallet into the police station! So we're going this afternoon to pick it up :thumbup: On the slightly embarrasing side he had a note in there that I wrote when he was being mean when we were first dating (and 17yrs old) about *ahem* a man who was well endowed but wasn't going to get sex again if he wasn't nice :blush: The police went through his wallet to try and find address so will probably have found this little gem as well! And hubby will have to collect it from the lady who went through it :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This day has been crapsticks and poofucks so far :growlmad:
> 
> Firstly, I am a terrible patient and take my medicine sporadically (except the painkillers...never forget those :haha:) SO my flu is lingering and today I have almost no voice (very husky and sexy....if you ignore the dribbling nose and streaming eyes). So I have committed to taking my herbs 3 times a day and getting well
> 
> I interviewed someone for the cattery position and he seems really nice (but then who doesn't in the interview). But anyway, he is trying out tomorrow so we'll see how that goes. But then at the end of it Dear Diana says 'maybe you should interview people for my job' ????!!!!!! She's 'tired' of working. SO I said she has to give me a month notice. She says that's too long (!). I am really hurt and upset. I pay her really well, she has a nice room with fridge, stove, tv, bathroom etc and I gave her the month off. She's had 4 days off to go to home affairs to sort out her work permit (she's from Zimbabwe) and now that it comes through last week, she leaves us :growlmad: SO just using us for a work permit. Maybe I should be BitchBossFromHell and then people would stay :shrug:
> 
> It's so stupid because I know we won't battle to get someone. I placed the cattery ad online on Sunday night and by Monday morning had 14 applicants. People are supposedly desperate for jobs but they don't want work. I told her she has to tell Tarquin. He's going to be so sad
> 
> POOFUCKS!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a happier day :flower:
> 
> Oh no Trin....that really is a poofuck of a day :nope: Diana must have really disappointed you....how long has she been with you now?Click to expand...

Thanks Kit (and everyone else who commiserated). She's only been with us since about Aug 2010 but she just fitted in so well and "seemed" to care. Now I see it's just an act :nope: Today she says she refuses to write a letter of resignation. WHo knows why :shrug: I said then she has to sign something that says that she is leaving voluntarily and that I'm not firing her. Altogether not nice


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for BodyTalk tomorrow :argh:
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> A what?Click to expand...

From their website:
BodyTalk is an astonishingly simple and effective holistic therapy that allows the body's energy systems to be re-synchronized so they can operate as nature intended. Each system, cell, and atom is in constant communication with each other at all times. Through exposure to the stresses of day-to-day life, however, these lines of communication can become compromised or disconnected, which then leads to a decline in physical, emotional and/or mental well-being. Reconnecting these lines of communication enables the body's internal mechanisms to function at optimal levels, thus repairing and preventing disease while rapidly accelerating the healing process. In this way, BodyTalk stimulates the body's innate ability to balance and heal itself on all levels.

Basically going to resolve issues of past abuse that were triggered by the d&c earlier this year, so that I can clear all that out before we ttc again


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals:hi:
> 
> Just a speedy one to give you all :kiss: and :dust: and :hugs2: and whatever else you lovely turtloids may need!
> 
> My last day of holiday was super, including a final "goodbye to the water" swim:cry: I'm going to miss the sea, but at least we're off to Brittany in the middle of July:happydance: And I can't wait to see DH and all my (other:haha:) animals :bunny:
> 
> So goody-nighty m'dears, I'm leaving early tomorrow morning:thumbup: See you all from FRAAAAAAANCE.........!!!!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Awww...bye you two :wave: Missing you already :cry:
> 
> Safe journey :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll no longer be in your time zone Kit :cry: You'll log on after I've gone to bed :sad2:
> 
> Hello Trin! :wave: I'm coming back to your time zone! :friends:Click to expand...

YAY! I have my timezone Buddy back :friends: Now I is not all alone :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Luna......how is it going with the no bark collar for Pip? :shrug:
> 
> Hi Kit :hugs:
> 
> Well, the first day we tried it on him we used the 'escalating mode' which gives a tiny shock and escalates up to a larger shock with each bark and I think it startled him and so he barked and started this startled-bark-startled-bark cycle until he was absolutely flipping out!! Twas scary...
> 
> So I took it off of him right away and felt all bad and mean and stuff, and we've let him recover from that for the past... four days now. Today I set it to the 'user selected intensity mode' and only set it to the lowest possible shock. I put the collar on him and knocked on our door and he barked once, yelped, barked again and yelped, then no more. So I've been doing that today and the lower intensity seems to not absolutely startle him but does the trick with the barking. We'll see how it goes in time! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh poor baby and poor you :nope: I remember when we had to 'demote' Zeus (the Rottie) because he was working his way up the ranks and the staffie who is the 2ic and the only other boy was having none of it and fighting all the time. No greeting Zeus, feeding him on lead and last after everyone else had eaten. Twas not fun :nope: But it did work


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Sorry I've been absent AGAIN, I'm such a bad turtle! And I'm not even doing anything or going through anything.
> 
> But! I think I'm nesting a bit... so I've been a wild woman today cleaning the house. For some reason I felt the need to remove everything from our linen closet, refold it and put it all back. :shrug:
> 
> I've had the laundry going ALL DAMN DAY, too. Washing my massage linens that were in a box (they were clean when they were put in there, but I figured they must have gotten 'box smell' or something??), all the throw blankets, our bed linens and the couple loads of clothes that needed doing. Phew! I just LOVE doing laundry, though. Clothes laundry is meh, but LINENS. OMG LINENS. I love linens. I could wash and fold linens all day. Well, probably not, but I just love linens and towels and blankets... Yum.
> 
> Also, I've been making deals on Craigslist. We're going to sell our bedroom set! It worked nicely in our old house, but in our new house the master bedroom is about half the size, so everything VERY cramped. I never did share a picture of our India room, so here's one! The lighting is TERRIBLE and you can't even see the colors very well, but there's the bed. See how it takes up like the WHOLE ROOM??? And just a few feet away at the end is a dresser and the door to the bathroom (I put a picture of what's on the dresser :haha: ). So, we're selling the bed with the attached nightstands and the dresser. A couple is planning to come on Thursday to get it, so I hope they do! :)
> 
> And here's the bed we're going to get instead:
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99849961
> 
> Much simpler and has a smaller 'footprint'. Our current bed is all modern and has these wide bedrails that add like 4 inches all the way around the bed. How am I supposed to fit a crib in there for baby?!
> 
> So that's our plan. And I've got a cute green shelf to put on the wall where the dresser is for our .... dresser stuff :thumbup:

Finally some India room pics :haha::thumbup: I love it. Especially the pillowcases

And lovely new bed :cloud9: I wish we had Ikea here


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Luna!!! Glad ur back from nesting!!! It's fun organizing isn't it!! I love doing that! Ur bedroom looks lovely. What kind of set do you think you will get. Getting new furniture is always exciting!!!
> 
> It is really exciting! I love new furniture :happydance: We have WAY too much, though... :blush:
> 
> Here's the bed we're planning on getting:
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99849961
> 
> I think it will look really nice! I'll take pictures after I've got it all together. I've got this floral quilt that I'm going to put on the bed that's either really cute shabby chic or really god-awful; I can't decide. It's not the one in the picture I posted, it's different.... I told you I've got a linen obsession.... :blush:Click to expand...

Ooooh me too! I have 2 sets of 400 thread count sheets that I ADORE....Dh doesn't get it at all, until I changed his pillowcase to a 400 one and now he gets it

I also have an antique cutlery and crockery obsession :blush: I'm sure I was meant to be really really rich


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my....I'm thinking the thought of going a bit earlier probably appeals considering your pain and discomfort? I'm the opposite...bump still really high. In fact, I realised how high my bump is after my ante natal class today where i couldn't help comparing my bump to the other ladies....I'm surprised some of them can walk and they're not as far on as me :shock:
> 
> I hope you don't have 8 weeks still to wait - FX'd :flower:
> 
> The idea of going a bit early does appeal, as long as baby is all fully cooked and ready. It's just a bit frustrating when people say "oh you must be due any day now" and I say "no, another 5 and a half weeks to go!" (if i don't go overdue). I don't know if bump has dropped though. I think maybe it has but i'm not totally convinced. I haven't got any pictures of my bump to compare but have taken one this morning so that I can try and see when it does drop.
> 
> Shame your antenatal class wasn't that great. We had no NHS classes in our area so we did the NCT class, and it was actually really good. There were only 5 other couples so quite a small group, and we've all been to the pub since (bar one couple who had :baby: 3 weeks early). I hope the rest of your classes are better!Click to expand...

ALL (almost without exception) of my firsttime mums think they will go early. I think maybe it's just that you can't possible conceive of getting any bigger than you are :shrug: Also a bit of wishful thinking. I always tell them to plan something exciting for due date so that you have something else to look forward to...otherwise you sit around waiting


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Just caught up on all of yesterdays posts. Had a good day yesterday, bought most of the bits and pieces for hospital bag. We went to Primark and I got some nighties and knickers from there, as they're so cheap I thought I'll just chuck them afterwards. Looked in superdrug at the mini shampoo etc, but ended up going to Wilkinsons and just buying normal bottles as they were cheaper than the little ones. Will just leave them in the bag and then can use them at home afterwards as well. Just need to pack the bag now and get few bits for baby. I wasn't going to pack it until about 36 weeks but thought since we're going away this weekend I better bring it just in case.
> 
> We've got DH sister staying with us at the moment. On Monday before she came up she went to the hairdressers and spent £90 on a colour and highlights. She wanted brown with blonde highlights but it ended up a very coppery colour. I thought it looked okay, and it did suit her but she thought it was too ginger. So yesterday she bought a blonde highlights kit and tried to put that on :dohh: did not work well. It ended up a mess of copper, slight blonde bits and very orange bits. Now she's bought a mid brown to put on today but I don't think she'll be happy with it. Awaiting to see how it turns out!
> 
> Oh and had some fab news, some kind soul handed DH wallet into the police station! So we're going this afternoon to pick it up :thumbup: On the slightly embarrasing side he had a note in there that I wrote when he was being mean when we were first dating (and 17yrs old) about *ahem* a man who was well endowed but wasn't going to get sex again if he wasn't nice :blush: The police went through his wallet to try and find address so will probably have found this little gem as well! And hubby will have to collect it from the lady who went through it :haha:

I'm so glad you got the wallet back but OMG that made me :rofl:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my....I'm thinking the thought of going a bit earlier probably appeals considering your pain and discomfort? I'm the opposite...bump still really high. In fact, I realised how high my bump is after my ante natal class today where i couldn't help comparing my bump to the other ladies....I'm surprised some of them can walk and they're not as far on as me :shock:
> 
> I hope you don't have 8 weeks still to wait - FX'd :flower:
> 
> The idea of going a bit early does appeal, as long as baby is all fully cooked and ready. It's just a bit frustrating when people say "oh you must be due any day now" and I say "no, another 5 and a half weeks to go!" (if i don't go overdue). I don't know if bump has dropped though. I think maybe it has but i'm not totally convinced. I haven't got any pictures of my bump to compare but have taken one this morning so that I can try and see when it does drop.
> 
> Shame your antenatal class wasn't that great. We had no NHS classes in our area so we did the NCT class, and it was actually really good. There were only 5 other couples so quite a small group, and we've all been to the pub since (bar one couple who had :baby: 3 weeks early). I hope the rest of your classes are better!Click to expand...
> 
> ALL (almost without exception) of my firsttime mums think they will go early. I think maybe it's just that you can't possible conceive of getting any bigger than you are :shrug: Also a bit of wishful thinking. I always tell them to plan something exciting for due date so that you have something else to look forward to...otherwise you sit around waitingClick to expand...

I don't really feel like i'm going to go early, it is a bit of wishful thinking really. It's everyone around me saying "ooh looks like any day now" and I'm thinking, no i'm due in 6 weeks not now! I will have to think of something to do around my due date to keep me occupied.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all of yesterdays posts. Had a good day yesterday, bought most of the bits and pieces for hospital bag. We went to Primark and I got some nighties and knickers from there, as they're so cheap I thought I'll just chuck them afterwards. Looked in superdrug at the mini shampoo etc, but ended up going to Wilkinsons and just buying normal bottles as they were cheaper than the little ones. Will just leave them in the bag and then can use them at home afterwards as well. Just need to pack the bag now and get few bits for baby. I wasn't going to pack it until about 36 weeks but thought since we're going away this weekend I better bring it just in case.
> 
> We've got DH sister staying with us at the moment. On Monday before she came up she went to the hairdressers and spent £90 on a colour and highlights. She wanted brown with blonde highlights but it ended up a very coppery colour. I thought it looked okay, and it did suit her but she thought it was too ginger. So yesterday she bought a blonde highlights kit and tried to put that on :dohh: did not work well. It ended up a mess of copper, slight blonde bits and very orange bits. Now she's bought a mid brown to put on today but I don't think she'll be happy with it. Awaiting to see how it turns out!
> 
> Oh and had some fab news, some kind soul handed DH wallet into the police station! So we're going this afternoon to pick it up :thumbup: On the slightly embarrasing side he had a note in there that I wrote when he was being mean when we were first dating (and 17yrs old) about *ahem* a man who was well endowed but wasn't going to get sex again if he wasn't nice :blush: The police went through his wallet to try and find address so will probably have found this little gem as well! And hubby will have to collect it from the lady who went through it :haha:
> 
> I'm so glad you got the wallet back but OMG that made me :rofl:Click to expand...

I think it's hilarious! I asked him if he's still going to keep that note in his wallet or not, he's not sure :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I read this blog post by an American living in Paris and thought of you B
(not that you're american but anything French makes me think of you)


What They Say vs. What They Mean
21 comments - 04.24.2006
When they say,Non, they mean, Convince me.

When they say,We do not take returns, they mean,Convince me.

When they say,Its not broken, they mean,Convince me.

When they say, You need a prescription for that, they mean,Convince me.

When they say,The restaurant is completely full, they mean,Please come up with a better story.

When they say,The restaurant is completely full, they mean,We already have enough Americans in here.

When they say,Do you mind if I smoke?, they mean,
Dont answer yes, or were going to pout and scowl while you try to enjoy your dinner.

When they say,It does not exist, they mean, It does existsjust not for you.

When they walk right into you on the street and say nothing, they mean,Im Parisian.

When they say,I dont have change, they mean,I want a tip.

When they say,Do you want directions? they mean, I look forward to telling you what to do for the next five minutes.

When they say, Id like the practice my English, they mean,For the next 20 minutes, youll feel like a complete idiot while I speak perfect English and demonstrate a far better understanding of world affairs than you do.

When they say,Theyre up on the seventh floor, they mean,
Theyre right around the corner from where youre standing.

When they say,We dont have any more, they mean,We have lots more, but theyre in the back.

When they say,Its not my fault, they mean,It is my faultbut Im not taking the blame.

When they say, That is not possible, they mean,Loser.

When they say, I am a Socialist, they mean,Im not responsible for picking up my dogs poop.

When they say, You package hasnt arrived, they mean, Im just about to go on break. Come back and wait in line for 30 minutes again tomorrow.

When they say, The fats the best part! , they mean, Im under 40.

When they say, The cheeses in France are the best in the world, they mean, We are indeed a superior culture.

When they say, America is culturally-deprived, they mean,Please dont show us Sharon Stones vagina again.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> addie i am sure you will be fine but if in doubt call your doctor - you say he has been great so far? It would no doubt put your mind at rest. I dunno about injecting air, Trin's your best best. But I reckon you would feel/hear it - like a fart :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Ah Jaynie...you always make me LOL! Like a fart! :haha:
> 
> How you doing my lovely? :kiss:Click to expand...

Haha thanks Kit! I do my best in the :rofl: department! I am good thanks, just getting over NOT going to London at the weekend and stressing about money mais c'est la vie, non? I have my nan's birthday on Friday and we all know how much money I don't have, so a little stressed about a present! 

Nice to hear from you, ahah I have heard that the anti natal stuff at hospitals is a bit of a joke... Ne'er mind, you at least know your way around the place :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

x-ginge-x said:


> No-one is chatting any more....whats happened :(

I know Ginge, my theory is that Turtleonia is a well ordered society with purpose for all members and with B being on holiday and Molly having no lappy and April, New Mummy and Sarachke being quiet, conversation has diminished :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: at the last one then Trin! The vagina one! Ahahha.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all I'm at work blahhh!!

Off to fill forms in later for application for house x


----------



## addie25

Good morning/ afternoon turtles! I know today I took my shot correctly :thumbup: and I am excited to begin the new ones at 11 when I go see my doctor. My friend has an apointment with him later and then we are getting together. I am so excited for her I hope hope hope he begins Ivf with her asap and she gets pregnant with a sticky bean. It's going to be so hot today and tomorrow but weekend rain. That stinks bc we r going to beach from Friday to Sunday and it's goin to be no fun if it rains. Hows everyones day going? Im going to jump in the :shower: and I'll be back!


----------



## addie25

Ok my cat is very odd. Here I find her on the laundry doing what looks like yoga. Her face is telling me "are you serious, your coming into my laundry room and snapping pictures of me!!!" LOL my mom was scared when I sent her this picture LOL :haha:


----------



## Essie

Love the picture of your cat addie!

This is what mine likes to do, sometimes you don't even know he's there until a paw lands on your hand as you type:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/Misc/14-12-05_0037.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bonjour! I'm on the Eurostar, French side, and my phone has magically started working again!
Done a bit of crochet but bored now, just want to arrive only 40 mins to go:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This was a random double post so I'm editing it to say I'm Home, youuuupeee, and will be able to get back into some proper chatting (Ginge!) although maybe tonight I'll be with DH!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Love the picture of your cat addie!
> 
> This is what mine likes to do, sometimes you don't even know he's there until a paw lands on your hand as you type:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/Misc/14-12-05_0037.jpg

Hah so cute Nikki love to stalk people 2!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Enjoying the cat show!:haha:


----------



## addie25

I never thought I would like a cat bc I'm such a dog person but cats r so entertaining just being cats and Nikki acts like a dog. She plays fetch with hair ties and balls. She loves to be around people. However, she will not sit on u for 2 long but she jumps on dh shoulder when be comes in and hugs him its 2 cute!!! She does that to me sometimes but dh is her man!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello turtles!

Not much going on on here today...it's very quiet indeed!

I loved your cat pics addie and essie....they made me think of this..... :awww:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3LlBlznX60


----------



## addie25

Doc said in a couple weeks dh has to give me a needle daily till im 12 weeks pregnant and needle is huge and I'm nervous about it. If he hits the wrong spot it can hit a nerve and stop my legs from working for a period of time ( not long) and if he hits the correct spot he still may hit a vein :shrug: n they were like oh if that happens you will kno blood will fill up in tube and just pull back!!!!!!!! us ladies have to do all the hard things in life huh. It's for a very wonderful reason tho :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Luna......how is it going with the no bark collar for Pip? :shrug:
> 
> Hi Kit :hugs:
> 
> Well, the first day we tried it on him we used the 'escalating mode' which gives a tiny shock and escalates up to a larger shock with each bark and I think it startled him and so he barked and started this startled-bark-startled-bark cycle until he was absolutely flipping out!! Twas scary...
> 
> So I took it off of him right away and felt all bad and mean and stuff, and we've let him recover from that for the past... four days now. Today I set it to the 'user selected intensity mode' and only set it to the lowest possible shock. I put the collar on him and knocked on our door and he barked once, yelped, barked again and yelped, then no more. So I've been doing that today and the lower intensity seems to not absolutely startle him but does the trick with the barking. We'll see how it goes in time! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok, so it's early days but there are positive signs. I really hope it does enable you to keep him if that's what's right for your family life :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I loveeeee that cat video!!!! How loving is that mama cat and how cute is the kitten!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Just caught up on all of yesterdays posts. Had a good day yesterday, bought most of the bits and pieces for hospital bag. We went to Primark and I got some nighties and knickers from there, as they're so cheap I thought I'll just chuck them afterwards. Looked in superdrug at the mini shampoo etc, but ended up going to Wilkinsons and just buying normal bottles as they were cheaper than the little ones. Will just leave them in the bag and then can use them at home afterwards as well. Just need to pack the bag now and get few bits for baby. I wasn't going to pack it until about 36 weeks but thought since we're going away this weekend I better bring it just in case.
> 
> We've got DH sister staying with us at the moment. On Monday before she came up she went to the hairdressers and spent £90 on a colour and highlights. She wanted brown with blonde highlights but it ended up a very coppery colour. I thought it looked okay, and it did suit her but she thought it was too ginger. So yesterday she bought a blonde highlights kit and tried to put that on :dohh: did not work well. It ended up a mess of copper, slight blonde bits and very orange bits. Now she's bought a mid brown to put on today but I don't think she'll be happy with it. Awaiting to see how it turns out!
> 
> Oh and had some fab news, some kind soul handed DH wallet into the police station! So we're going this afternoon to pick it up :thumbup: On the slightly embarrasing side he had a note in there that I wrote when he was being mean when we were first dating (and 17yrs old) about *ahem* a man who was well endowed but wasn't going to get sex again if he wasn't nice :blush: The police went through his wallet to try and find address so will probably have found this little gem as well! And hubby will have to collect it from the lady who went through it :haha:

:rofl:

That is so funny essie! That'll be someone's hometime story...."guess what happened when a lost wallet got handed in today" :haha:

That's a lot of time and money to spend on a hairdo eh? :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This day has been crapsticks and poofucks so far :growlmad:
> 
> Firstly, I am a terrible patient and take my medicine sporadically (except the painkillers...never forget those :haha:) SO my flu is lingering and today I have almost no voice (very husky and sexy....if you ignore the dribbling nose and streaming eyes). So I have committed to taking my herbs 3 times a day and getting well
> 
> I interviewed someone for the cattery position and he seems really nice (but then who doesn't in the interview). But anyway, he is trying out tomorrow so we'll see how that goes. But then at the end of it Dear Diana says 'maybe you should interview people for my job' ????!!!!!! She's 'tired' of working. SO I said she has to give me a month notice. She says that's too long (!). I am really hurt and upset. I pay her really well, she has a nice room with fridge, stove, tv, bathroom etc and I gave her the month off. She's had 4 days off to go to home affairs to sort out her work permit (she's from Zimbabwe) and now that it comes through last week, she leaves us :growlmad: SO just using us for a work permit. Maybe I should be BitchBossFromHell and then people would stay :shrug:
> 
> It's so stupid because I know we won't battle to get someone. I placed the cattery ad online on Sunday night and by Monday morning had 14 applicants. People are supposedly desperate for jobs but they don't want work. I told her she has to tell Tarquin. He's going to be so sad
> 
> POOFUCKS!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a happier day :flower:
> 
> Oh no Trin....that really is a poofuck of a day :nope: Diana must have really disappointed you....how long has she been with you now?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kit (and everyone else who commiserated). She's only been with us since about Aug 2010 but she just fitted in so well and "seemed" to care. Now I see it's just an act :nope: Today she says she refuses to write a letter of resignation. WHo knows why :shrug: I said then she has to sign something that says that she is leaving voluntarily and that I'm not firing her. Altogether not niceClick to expand...

What a shame her true colours aren't so pretty :nope: I assume she's being clever as if she resigns it will affect her getting money?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got donkeys years of catching up to do! DH is on the phone to his mum so I may be able to make inroads...

It's lovely to be home:cloud9: I had the fabbest time in the UK but there's nothing quite like your own bed with your own husband in it:thumbup: Probably get down to a bit of the old how's your father tonight too, after my (indeed I hope 'our') 2 weeks of celibacy:sex: *Sarachka* wouldn't have survived that:haha: 

I keep making mistakes now I'm back on my French keyboard:dohh:


ARRGGGGHHHH!....I just ate a slice of green chilli pepper thinking it was an olive:shock:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all of yesterdays posts. Had a good day yesterday, bought most of the bits and pieces for hospital bag. We went to Primark and I got some nighties and knickers from there, as they're so cheap I thought I'll just chuck them afterwards. Looked in superdrug at the mini shampoo etc, but ended up going to Wilkinsons and just buying normal bottles as they were cheaper than the little ones. Will just leave them in the bag and then can use them at home afterwards as well. Just need to pack the bag now and get few bits for baby. I wasn't going to pack it until about 36 weeks but thought since we're going away this weekend I better bring it just in case.
> 
> We've got DH sister staying with us at the moment. On Monday before she came up she went to the hairdressers and spent £90 on a colour and highlights. She wanted brown with blonde highlights but it ended up a very coppery colour. I thought it looked okay, and it did suit her but she thought it was too ginger. So yesterday she bought a blonde highlights kit and tried to put that on :dohh: did not work well. It ended up a mess of copper, slight blonde bits and very orange bits. Now she's bought a mid brown to put on today but I don't think she'll be happy with it. Awaiting to see how it turns out!
> 
> Oh and had some fab news, some kind soul handed DH wallet into the police station! So we're going this afternoon to pick it up :thumbup: On the slightly embarrasing side he had a note in there that I wrote when he was being mean when we were first dating (and 17yrs old) about *ahem* a man who was well endowed but wasn't going to get sex again if he wasn't nice :blush: The police went through his wallet to try and find address so will probably have found this little gem as well! And hubby will have to collect it from the lady who went through it :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That is so funny essie! That'll be someone's hometime story...."guess what happened when a lost wallet got handed in today" :haha:
> 
> That's a lot of time and money to spend on a hairdo eh? :shock:Click to expand...

He said she was very nice and professional when he saw her, but i bet she was having a sneaky giggle to herself! When he phoned and they said "yes we've got it" we were all happy, and then i suddenly remembered the note and said to him they've probably read it :haha:

I know it's a huge amount to spend, especially as she's just gone and dyed over it. But it does look better now than yesterday, the orange has gone at least.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got donkeys years of catching up to do! DH is on the phone to his mum so I may be able to make inroads...
> 
> It's lovely to be home:cloud9: I had the fabbest time in the UK but there's nothing quite like your own bed with your own husband in it:thumbup: Probably get down to a bit of the old how's your father tonight too, after my (indeed I hope 'our') 2 weeks of celibacy:sex: *Sarachka* wouldn't have survived that:haha:
> 
> I keep making mistakes now I'm back on my French keyboard:dohh:
> 
> 
> ARRGGGGHHHH!....I just ate a slice of green chilli pepper thinking it was an olive:shock:

Lol that's 2 funny :haha: and yes it must be so nice to be in your own home!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Luna...I meant to say how GORGE your India room is :cloud9: I also love both your beds but the one from Ikea looks lovely. Unfortunately, despite me liking that type of bed frame, OH is too tall for it and needs a bed that he can spill over the end on :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> It's lovely to be home:cloud9: I had the fabbest time in the UK but there's nothing quite like your own bed with your own husband in it:thumbup: Probably get down to a bit of the old how's your father tonight too, after my (indeed I hope 'our') 2 weeks of celibacy:sex: *Sarachka* wouldn't have survived that:haha:
> 
> I keep making mistakes now I'm back on my French keyboard:dohh:

Holidays are lovely but it's always nice to get back to your own home. Enjoy your :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my....I'm thinking the thought of going a bit earlier probably appeals considering your pain and discomfort? I'm the opposite...bump still really high. In fact, I realised how high my bump is after my ante natal class today where i couldn't help comparing my bump to the other ladies....I'm surprised some of them can walk and they're not as far on as me :shock:
> 
> I hope you don't have 8 weeks still to wait - FX'd :flower:
> 
> The idea of going a bit early does appeal, as long as baby is all fully cooked and ready. It's just a bit frustrating when people say "oh you must be due any day now" and I say "no, another 5 and a half weeks to go!" (if i don't go overdue). I don't know if bump has dropped though. I think maybe it has but i'm not totally convinced. I haven't got any pictures of my bump to compare but have taken one this morning so that I can try and see when it does drop.
> 
> Shame your antenatal class wasn't that great. We had no NHS classes in our area so we did the NCT class, and it was actually really good. There were only 5 other couples so quite a small group, and we've all been to the pub since (bar one couple who had :baby: 3 weeks early). I hope the rest of your classes are better!Click to expand...
> 
> ALL (almost without exception) of my firsttime mums think they will go early. I think maybe it's just that you can't possible conceive of getting any bigger than you are :shrug: Also a bit of wishful thinking. I always tell them to plan something exciting for due date so that you have something else to look forward to...otherwise you sit around waitingClick to expand...

Oh now that's a good idea Trin...to plan something for my due date :thumbup: I think I'll be late for some reason, so can I be one of your rare exceptions :winkwink: I could plan to waddle off somewhere really nice for the day :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all of yesterdays posts. Had a good day yesterday, bought most of the bits and pieces for hospital bag. We went to Primark and I got some nighties and knickers from there, as they're so cheap I thought I'll just chuck them afterwards. Looked in superdrug at the mini shampoo etc, but ended up going to Wilkinsons and just buying normal bottles as they were cheaper than the little ones. Will just leave them in the bag and then can use them at home afterwards as well. Just need to pack the bag now and get few bits for baby. I wasn't going to pack it until about 36 weeks but thought since we're going away this weekend I better bring it just in case.
> 
> We've got DH sister staying with us at the moment. On Monday before she came up she went to the hairdressers and spent £90 on a colour and highlights. She wanted brown with blonde highlights but it ended up a very coppery colour. I thought it looked okay, and it did suit her but she thought it was too ginger. So yesterday she bought a blonde highlights kit and tried to put that on :dohh: did not work well. It ended up a mess of copper, slight blonde bits and very orange bits. Now she's bought a mid brown to put on today but I don't think she'll be happy with it. Awaiting to see how it turns out!
> 
> Oh and had some fab news, some kind soul handed DH wallet into the police station! So we're going this afternoon to pick it up :thumbup: On the slightly embarrasing side he had a note in there that I wrote when he was being mean when we were first dating (and 17yrs old) about *ahem* a man who was well endowed but wasn't going to get sex again if he wasn't nice :blush: The police went through his wallet to try and find address so will probably have found this little gem as well! And hubby will have to collect it from the lady who went through it :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That is so funny essie! That'll be someone's hometime story...."guess what happened when a lost wallet got handed in today" :haha:
> 
> That's a lot of time and money to spend on a hairdo eh? :shock:Click to expand...

I'm catching up on the already quoted posts here, is that cheating?:blush:
*Essie*, 3 things;

1-If Primark existed in France I'd have done the same for the knickers, alas I spent Primark prices on the 'one size' mesh maternity knickers at the supermarket, packs of five.
They were GI-ELEPHANT-NORMOUS on me! But dead comfy so I'm not complaining:shrug: 

2- I've changed my hair colour once in my life, last August. I thought it might be fun for a party we were having. BIG MISTAKE and never again! Goodluck and :hugs: to your sis, I know how stressful the whole experience can be!

3-Glad your purse was returned, pornographic notes and all:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Meh, no tests have arrived, sore boobs have gone, pretty sure :af: will be here before the day is out!!!! :( :cry: Knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up :( I HATE THIS PCOS messing with me constantly :sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> addie i am sure you will be fine but if in doubt call your doctor - you say he has been great so far? It would no doubt put your mind at rest. I dunno about injecting air, Trin's your best best. But I reckon you would feel/hear it - like a fart :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Ah Jaynie...you always make me LOL! Like a fart! :haha:
> 
> How you doing my lovely? :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha thanks Kit! I do my best in the :rofl: department! I am good thanks, just getting over NOT going to London at the weekend and stressing about money mais c'est la vie, non? I have my nan's birthday on Friday and we all know how much money I don't have, so a little stressed about a present!
> 
> Nice to hear from you, ahah I have heard that the anti natal stuff at hospitals is a bit of a joke... Ne'er mind, you at least know your way around the place :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure your nan won't be sitting waiting for a bumper pressie...a lovely card would be much appreciated I'm sure and when you're more flush you can maybe treat her? :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh Luna...I meant to say how GORGE your India room is :cloud9: I also love both your beds but the one from Ikea looks lovely. Unfortunately, despite me liking that type of bed frame, OH is too tall for it and needs a bed that he can spill over the end on :haha:

*No?!!*

I can't believe I've been waiting MONTHS to see this India Room, and spend my whole life on BnB, and just when I'm vaguely absent because I'm between countries Luna goes and _finally_ posts the India room pics :dohh:

Luna! I will be removing you from my list of friends:growlmad: (stomps off to find India room pic post)

:tease::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Doc said in a couple weeks dh has to give me a needle daily till im 12 weeks pregnant and needle is huge and I'm nervous about it. If he hits the wrong spot it can hit a nerve and stop my legs from working for a period of time ( not long) and if he hits the correct spot he still may hit a vein :shrug: n they were like oh if that happens you will kno blood will fill up in tube and just pull back!!!!!!!! us ladies have to do all the hard things in life huh. It's for a very wonderful reason tho :thumbup:

Ooooh, I do hope they hit the right spot...I'm sure they are skilled and know what they are doing :thumbup: and you're right...it will all be worth it :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I loveeeee that cat video!!!! How loving is that mama cat and how cute is the kitten!!!!

I know..they're so human aren't they? :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got donkeys years of catching up to do! DH is on the phone to his mum so I may be able to make inroads...
> 
> It's lovely to be home:cloud9: I had the fabbest time in the UK but there's nothing quite like your own bed with your own husband in it:thumbup: Probably get down to a bit of the old how's your father tonight too, after my (indeed I hope 'our') 2 weeks of celibacy:sex: *Sarachka* wouldn't have survived that:haha:
> 
> I keep making mistakes now I'm back on my French keyboard:dohh:
> 
> 
> ARRGGGGHHHH!....I just ate a slice of green chilli pepper thinking it was an olive:shock:

Glad you're home safe m'love....and yes, there's nothing like your own bed, your own things round about you etc, and your own :sex: starved husband to welcome you back :winkwink: Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Meh, no tests have arrived, sore boobs have gone, pretty sure :af: will be here before the day is out!!!! :( :cry: Knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up :( I HATE THIS PCOS messing with me constantly :sad2:

PMA! PMA!AF still hasn't arrived:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Meh, no tests have arrived, sore boobs have gone, pretty sure :af: will be here before the day is out!!!! :( :cry: Knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up :( I HATE THIS PCOS messing with me constantly :sad2:

I'm sorry Ginge :hugs: PCOS does wreak havoc on your cycles and body. The sooner July's appointment comes for you the better :kiss:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doc said in a couple weeks dh has to give me a needle daily till im 12 weeks pregnant and needle is huge and I'm nervous about it. If he hits the wrong spot it can hit a nerve and stop my legs from working for a period of time ( not long) and if he hits the correct spot he still may hit a vein :shrug: n they were like oh if that happens you will kno blood will fill up in tube and just pull back!!!!!!!! us ladies have to do all the hard things in life huh. It's for a very wonderful reason tho :thumbup:
> 
> Ooooh, I do hope they hit the right spot...I'm sure they are skilled and know what they are doing :thumbup: and you're right...it will all be worth it :flower:Click to expand...

It's not them that give me that shot it's DH he's not skilled he's never given a shot be4 so I'm freaking out!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doc said in a couple weeks dh has to give me a needle daily till im 12 weeks pregnant and needle is huge and I'm nervous about it. If he hits the wrong spot it can hit a nerve and stop my legs from working for a period of time ( not long) and if he hits the correct spot he still may hit a vein :shrug: n they were like oh if that happens you will kno blood will fill up in tube and just pull back!!!!!!!! us ladies have to do all the hard things in life huh. It's for a very wonderful reason tho :thumbup:
> 
> Ooooh, I do hope they hit the right spot...I'm sure they are skilled and know what they are doing :thumbup: and you're right...it will all be worth it :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not them that give me that shot it's DH he's not skilled he's never given a shot be4 so I'm freaking out!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh my..yes, I just re-read and I missed that it is DH who will give you the shot....well, he will do his best and all will be fine I'm sure :thumbup: but I'd be rather anxious too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my....I'm thinking the thought of going a bit earlier probably appeals considering your pain and discomfort? I'm the opposite...bump still really high. In fact, I realised how high my bump is after my ante natal class today where i couldn't help comparing my bump to the other ladies....I'm surprised some of them can walk and they're not as far on as me :shock:
> 
> I hope you don't have 8 weeks still to wait - FX'd :flower:
> 
> The idea of going a bit early does appeal, as long as baby is all fully cooked and ready. It's just a bit frustrating when people say "oh you must be due any day now" and I say "no, another 5 and a half weeks to go!" (if i don't go overdue). I don't know if bump has dropped though. I think maybe it has but i'm not totally convinced. I haven't got any pictures of my bump to compare but have taken one this morning so that I can try and see when it does drop.
> 
> Shame your antenatal class wasn't that great. We had no NHS classes in our area so we did the NCT class, and it was actually really good. There were only 5 other couples so quite a small group, and we've all been to the pub since (bar one couple who had :baby: 3 weeks early). I hope the rest of your classes are better!Click to expand...

The whole time I was preggars my DH was saying I'd have Holly at least 3 weeks early, if not more, "since all women do" he said- just his ex who had his sons early:wacko: To his credit I did have her 5 days early! It's about half and half with my friends and their 1st baby, some had them very early and some very late, so who knows! Depends on the moon:shrug:

Oh and my new French friend I made in England sees loads of her antenatal class friends, so on the social front it can deffo be cool:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Dh is not worried at all he says but he must be a bit anxious. I can't think about it till it's time. This needle now is not bad. The one starting Tuesday is small and mixing everyhin to make the medicin is not really confusing so I'll jut forget about that big shot for now. And if I'm on it for more than my 2 week wait it means I'm pregnant so that's great!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals:hi:
> 
> Just a speedy one to give you all :kiss: and :dust: and :hugs2: and whatever else you lovely turtloids may need!
> 
> My last day of holiday was super, including a final "goodbye to the water" swim:cry: I'm going to miss the sea, but at least we're off to Brittany in the middle of July:happydance: And I can't wait to see DH and all my (other:haha:) animals :bunny:
> 
> So goody-nighty m'dears, I'm leaving early tomorrow morning:thumbup: See you all from FRAAAAAAANCE.........!!!!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Awww...bye you two :wave: Missing you already :cry:
> 
> Safe journey :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll no longer be in your time zone Kit :cry: You'll log on after I've gone to bed :sad2:
> 
> Hello Trin! :wave: I'm coming back to your time zone! :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! I have my timezone Buddy back :friends: Now I is not all alone :happydance:Click to expand...

Me here Trin!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: In my rightful zone!


----------



## new mummy2010

addie i would too be nervous about my OH giving me shot's but im sure you have faith in him and its all so exciting for you and your friend right now!!!

kit- did you post your hosp bag pic yet?

luna-what pg are indian room pics on lovely? also glad the bark collor is working out too eventually

bethany-glad you asnd misshollymonkey are home ok, and i bet OH is too hehe!!!!

ginge -like b says pma pma PMA PMA !!! still got my fx'd for you

anyway yet more s*** news on our house hunt front recieced a voicemail at 3.15pm (just an hour before i was meant to go fill in forms!!)to say ring their office so i sneak to loo ring and she says wait for it................................we cant apply as the landlord/lady would prefer someone with no SMALL CHILDREN WTF WTF >>>>>>>>????????
im so mad and told her in not so many words that in future they should find out this info and requirments from landlords before they pproceed to advertise the bloody property and let a pregnant lady and her 10 year old son go and view letting everyone get their hopes up and then pull that one sooooooo mad


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone, i am so tired i want to catch up but i just dont know if id get to the end...


----------



## mummyApril

how is everyone doing?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I would have PMA but after 33 cycles....i'm getting tired of trying.


----------



## mummyApril

not sure but think maybe baby may be engaging...too early?


----------



## mummyApril

well i seem to know how to clear the thread :/


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> not sure but think maybe baby may be engaging...too early?

What does baby engaging feel like? I've got mw appt tomorrow but not expecting to hear baby is engaging (not convinced baby has turned head down yet) but am feeling some shooting pains in cervix and a lot of movement low down.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna...I meant to say how GORGE your India room is :cloud9: I also love both your beds but the one from Ikea looks lovely. Unfortunately, despite me liking that type of bed frame, OH is too tall for it and needs a bed that he can spill over the end on :haha:
> 
> *No?!!*
> 
> I can't believe I've been waiting MONTHS to see this India Room, and spend my whole life on BnB, and just when I'm vaguely absent because I'm between countries Luna goes and _finally_ posts the India room pics :dohh:
> 
> Luna! I will be removing you from my list of friends:growlmad: (stomps off to find India room pic post)
> 
> :tease::rofl:Click to expand...

I know, right?! I've been such a mean, naughty turtle lately!!!! I need that thorny branch right now....!! :haha:



new mummy2010 said:


> addie i would too be nervous about my OH giving me shot's but im sure you have faith in him and its all so exciting for you and your friend right now!!!
> 
> kit- did you post your hosp bag pic yet?
> 
> luna-what pg are indian room pics on lovely? also glad the bark collor is working out too eventually
> 
> bethany-glad you asnd misshollymonkey are home ok, and i bet OH is too hehe!!!!
> 
> ginge -like b says pma pma PMA PMA !!! still got my fx'd for you
> 
> anyway yet more s*** news on our house hunt front recieced a voicemail at 3.15pm (just an hour before i was meant to go fill in forms!!)to say ring their office so i sneak to loo ring and she says wait for it................................we cant apply as the landlord/lady would prefer someone with no SMALL CHILDREN WTF WTF >>>>>>>>????????
> im so mad and told her in not so many words that in future they should find out this info and requirments from landlords before they pproceed to advertise the bloody property and let a pregnant lady and her 10 year old son go and view letting everyone get their hopes up and then pull that one sooooooo mad

It's on Pg 3290 :thumbup:

That is sooo unreasonable about the house!!! Isn't that... discrimination or something?? I can understand landlords saying no pets, but to say no children??? WOW!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Urgh, I hope either the digis or the cheapies come tomorrow! ](*,) im going out of my mind!!


----------



## LunaLady

Ginge - Keep your chin up! :thumbup:

Addie - I'm glad your DH will be helping you with the shots. I think it's good he'll be included in that way; like he was also part of the whole thing. Because you're right - it can seem like us ladies have to do all the work, and even more so with IVF.

Kit - OMG, can you believe how close you're getting?!?!?! How many more days of work, now? Not many, eh? I just can't believe it :hugs: And, I guess I'm "lucky" that I have a short-ish DH - he's only 5'10" _and a half_. I only dated tall guys before him (6foot in junior high, 6'5'' in high school and my ex before DH was 6'3") and I really have this thing for tall guys... but alas ;)

Bethany - I'm glad you made it home safe and sound! Are you going to jump your DH later? I often feel frisky when my DH and I have been apart ;)

April - How are you? So sleepy? :sleep: Have you talked to your MW or OB about the engaging baby??

Molly - I hope you're doing better today. Lots of hugs for you :hugs:
Oh, and regarding your lack of physical therapy... that's just pooey. I'm sorry that couldn't work out. I wish we lived even just a teensy bit closer because I'm just itching to get back into doing massage again and that would be oh so good for you right now!! I've put on of my extra massage tables on Craigslist so I can have money to get a prenatal table... how nice would it be to lay on your tum and have someone work on your back and shoulders?! ;)

Trin - Poofucks about your toe! That looks QUITE painful!! I did stub my pinky toe (the opposite one of yours) just the other day and it still hurts - but no where near as painful looking as yours!!! :( Owwie!


----------



## TrinityMom

Night night turtles...just caught up but I was too busy iguana wrangling to reply and then saw she has maybe broken, definitely ripped her tail so then iguana bandaging :wacko:

So I shall say goodnight and leave you with the song on my brain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fORAPkfVV_A


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry about your poor iguana, Trin! I hope she'll be okay!

I *love* Ingrid Michaelson! I have all her CD's. That CD is my fav. :)


----------



## Essie

newmummy - sorry about the house. That must be so frustrating. They really should have been specific if they have any limitations on who can apply.


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I'm going to have to go for an early night..very tired again.

I just had a 2 hour phone chat with my mum......that little lady could chat for Scotland! :haha: but then so could I :haha:

Oh, and I had my scan today.....placenta is now up and behind baby and baby is no longer breech so no need for c-section at the mo' :thumbup: Also, baby's measurements were great...the sonographer advised us not to spend too much money on first size clothes :shock: - looks like we're having a BIG baby - ouchy! She didn't estimate the weight though :shrug:

Anyway....gotta sleep lovelies, night night or have a great day :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Goodnight Kit. Glad scan went well, and baby has turned. Sleep well :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

April- please do not take the thread clearing personally. I can't count how many times I've jumped on just in time for everyone to scooter off. We nuv you my pet. :hugs: ("pet" is my youngest's fab word right now.:haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Oh Luna...I meant to say how GORGE your India room is :cloud9: I also love both your beds but the one from Ikea looks lovely. Unfortunately, despite me liking that type of bed frame, OH is too tall for it and needs a bed that he can spill over the end on :haha:

No way! My oh is the same, currently at his rents we have a foot board which just means he sleeps diagonally! :nope: likey!

I do like the India I think I have been all absent minded in my posting! I just totally forgot to pass comment :thumbup: love the budda too!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone!

Just popping up all caught up but now going to sleep. 

Glad you got back safe B :hugs:.

Hayles that's properly poop :hugs: hope you're ok! 

My eyes are like this :shock: from reading The Tenant of Wildfell Hall alll day.


----------



## x-ginge-x

TMI maybe, but for you preggy turtles, when you first found out you were preggy did you have alot more CM i keep feeling as if i've come on but it seems to be more CM?

Edit: just check cervix and cm was pink....shes coming, when these tests arrive im not even going to bother using one, this will turn into full flow pretty quickly !


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry ging :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Should have known better than to get my stupid god damn hopes up :( if I had hope that it was implantation or that i'd caught the cervix when checking as its still really high, but I so know better than that!


----------



## addie25

U never know. If u do not get ur period it could be implantation. Testing will be the way to find of so take a test when they come and see what happens. I really hope this is it for you. My fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

It should be implanted already, I got a faint line sunday....meaning it would already be implanted. Will wait for tests to arrive first. Likelyhood is, its late period, meaning painful, crippling and heavy :(.......i'm going to end up on birth control and giving up soon, i'm at my wits end.


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge, I'm sorry honey pie. I really do feel for you. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

I'm sorry Ginge :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im a freCking SWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT POTATOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Essie

:happydance: for sweet potato babyhopes 

How is everyone today? I'm feeling a bit rubbish today, just general uncomfortable feeling and a headache. Seeing my midwife this morning, haven't heard anything back on my urine from my 32 week appointment so i assume it was okay, but will check with her today. 

DH sister goes home this afternoon, and my brother is home (at my parents) for a few days so think we're going to try and see him today. Then i need to get on with my packing for our trip this weekend. I need to make a list!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Thanks for the page reference *Luna*:thumbup: It looks fantastic, really cosy and calm. I have the same scented oil burner as you:friends:

Hope all goes well with the midwife *essie* :hugs: I couldn't say for feeling the engagement of baby, I didn't feel anything particular myself except baby really, really low and as though she'll fall out:haha:

So still flailing in my attempt to catch up, I was kidnapped by DH last night and this morning have been :laundry::hangwashing: and I have the animals to clean out in a mo :mamafy: And this afternoon I'm going for a bike ride, 2 weeks without cycling:wacko: That's far worse than 2 weeks without sex! And I'm quite unfit after my trip- I walked and swam alot but that's very low intensity, so I'm going to pedal Holly up a couple of steep hills this afternoon to wake my muscles up again :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Hello my dear turtle friends :flower:, it looks like we are waiting for chicken pox to appear. Emily was playing with her friend on Sunday and on Monday he already had a few spots. All confirmed on Tuesday. I'm so scared. I had them when I was about 5 and I know catching them twice is rare, but what if ... :cry:
Incubation is 14 to 21 days.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> well i seem to know how to clear the thread :/

Tee hee another one along with Jaynie and me :haha:

I went off to be with my DH last night- we had dinner and cuddles and I showed him my holiday photos and told him all about how lovely Faye and Angel were:hugs: And showed him the giant chicken :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hello my dear turtle friends :flower:, it looks like we are waiting for chicken pox to appear. Emily was playing with her friend on Sunday and on Monday he already had a few spots. All confirmed on Tuesday. I'm so scared. I had them when I was about 5 and I know catching them twice is rare, but what if ... :cry:
> Incubation is 14 to 21 days.

No you'll be fine if you've already had it love:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Bethany - I'm glad you made it home safe and sound! Are you going to jump your DH later? I often feel frisky when my DH and I have been apart ;)

The earth moved:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good morning...

I want to finish my book before I have to go to work! I don't think I will though.

B glad you seen your man! Ha. 

Emandi I think you'll be fine too, if you have had it. I've been in touch with chicken pox and not caught them :shrug:

Essie hope all goes well with mw... Is your brother back from uni?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Well, I'm going to have to go for an early night..very tired again.
> 
> I just had a 2 hour phone chat with my mum......that little lady could chat for Scotland! :haha: but then so could I :haha:
> 
> Oh, and I had my scan today.....placenta is now up and behind baby and baby is no longer breech so no need for c-section at the mo' :thumbup: Also, baby's measurements were great...the sonographer advised us not to spend too much money on first size clothes :shock: - looks like we're having a BIG baby - ouchy! She didn't estimate the weight though :shrug:
> 
> Anyway....gotta sleep lovelies, night night or have a great day :hugs::kiss:

Yay for right way round baby and placenta lift!:yipee: 

Big baby you say?:-k ..... Boy?!:haha:

I'm glad bubba has got into a sensible position for you Kit, and am getting very excited now about :baby:'s very first birthday!!!:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Hayley* that's so mean about the house:grr: As Luna said it does sound a bit like predjudice:shrug: Does this landlord not let homosexuals and Afro-Caribbeans rent either?:shrug: 

*Ginge* I'd still test when they arrive, if you haven't started bleeding properly:hugs:

*Molly* I haven't seen you for ages:nope: Hopefully now I'm back on French time we'll at least pass like ships in the night some mornings :hugs:

LO is getting bored with me being on the computer so I'm off to clean out the animals with her....catch you later lovies:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

well this morning i wake up and have a phone call from the OH telling me to look on top of the tv, there was a letter and here is what it said...
No matter how much i F*** up youre there by my side, no matter how much im horrible or nasty or just plain out of order you shrug it off. All my life ive wanted a woman like you and ive got you i just F*** up all the time, i may piss you off be nasty to you, treat you like crap, keep you awake lol, get you pregnant lol, nag at the kids, nag at you but i love you and the kids so much babe, and i appreciate everything you do for me even if i dont show it, you cook, clean, buy for me and i love you for being the loving kind beautiful understanding woman you are.
love you loads and loads James (awwwwww how sweet is that)


----------



## mummyApril

eekk im all alone in here again ...


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Good morning...
> Essie hope all goes well with mw... Is your brother back from uni?

Yeah he's just finished his final exams, so he's now job and flat hunting but popping back for a few days. Haven't seen him since Easter so will be nice to catch up :thumbup:

Midwife appt went okay. Urine was all clear but since i mentioned i've had a niggling pain around where my right kidney is I have to take in a sample to send. She thinks naughty baby is still breech. I have another scan at 36 weeks so crossing my fingers she will turn by then, otherwise they're talking about trying to manually turn baby at 37 weeks :wacko: BP and everything fine though, so just wait for the results of bloods and urine to come back, if all fine next appt is 36 weeks.

Hi mummyapril :wave:


----------



## addie25

I don't this is scientifically proven but my friends doctor told her to put cold bags of peas on her belly so the baby would feel it and turn away from it LOL!!! Not sure if that works :wacko: but he told her to do it.


----------



## Essie

Thanks addie! Baby does move when i rest a cold drink on my bump so maybe frozen peas would work. Worth a try! I'd like to avoid having the ECV if i can, and really want to avoid caesarean if possible.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Well, I'm going to have to go for an early night..very tired again.
> 
> I just had a 2 hour phone chat with my mum......that little lady could chat for Scotland! :haha: but then so could I :haha:
> 
> Oh, and I had my scan today.....placenta is now up and behind baby and baby is no longer breech so no need for c-section at the mo' :thumbup: Also, baby's measurements were great...the sonographer advised us not to spend too much money on first size clothes :shock: - looks like we're having a BIG baby - ouchy! She didn't estimate the weight though :shrug:
> 
> Anyway....gotta sleep lovelies, night night or have a great day :hugs::kiss:

Hi Kit

So glad all is great for you to avoid a caesar. If it's any consolation, even Toine at 4.75kg still wore newborn clothes. Granted, not for long, but he did wear them


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> TMI maybe, but for you preggy turtles, when you first found out you were preggy did you have alot more CM i keep feeling as if i've come on but it seems to be more CM?
> 
> Edit: just check cervix and cm was pink....shes coming, when these tests arrive im not even going to bother using one, this will turn into full flow pretty quickly !

Sorry Ginge :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Hello my dear turtle friends :flower:, it looks like we are waiting for chicken pox to appear. Emily was playing with her friend on Sunday and on Monday he already had a few spots. All confirmed on Tuesday. I'm so scared. I had them when I was about 5 and I know catching them twice is rare, but what if ... :cry:
> Incubation is 14 to 21 days.

Hi Emandi

Very very unlikely that you will have any problems. If you've had it before you should have lifetime immunity. I was also exposed in pregnancy and no probs. I would take some Echinacea to increase viral resistance if you're worried. And for Emily too :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Good morning...
> 
> I want to finish my book before I have to go to work! I don't think I will though.
> 
> B glad you seen your man! Ha.
> 
> Emandi I think you'll be fine too, if you have had it. I've been in touch with chicken pox and not caught them :shrug:
> 
> Essie hope all goes well with mw... Is your brother back from uni?

Morning Jaynie :hi:

I'm reading 'A Discovery of Witches' at the moment and loving it. Very good writing adn interesting story :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to have to go for an early night..very tired again.
> 
> I just had a 2 hour phone chat with my mum......that little lady could chat for Scotland! :haha: but then so could I :haha:
> 
> Oh, and I had my scan today.....placenta is now up and behind baby and baby is no longer breech so no need for c-section at the mo' :thumbup: Also, baby's measurements were great...the sonographer advised us not to spend too much money on first size clothes :shock: - looks like we're having a BIG baby - ouchy! She didn't estimate the weight though :shrug:
> 
> Anyway....gotta sleep lovelies, night night or have a great day :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hi Kit
> 
> So glad all is great for you to avoid a caesar. If it's any consolation, even Toine at 4.75kg still wore newborn clothes. Granted, not for long, but he did wear themClick to expand...

That randomly reminds me of a cardigan I knitted for Holly when I was pregnant- I must have got my tension square wrong, it came out tiny! It was about Monkey's size:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I'm feeling :smug: after getting lots of cleaning jobs done and now feel like slobbing in front of my _Tour de France Highlights_ DVD I bought in England...BUT I'm going to force myself out on a bike ride, and slob out on my return:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning...
> 
> I want to finish my book before I have to go to work! I don't think I will though.
> 
> B glad you seen your man! Ha.
> 
> Emandi I think you'll be fine too, if you have had it. I've been in touch with chicken pox and not caught them :shrug:
> 
> Essie hope all goes well with mw... Is your brother back from uni?
> 
> Morning Jaynie :hi:
> 
> I'm reading 'A Discovery of Witches' at the moment and loving it. Very good writing adn interesting story :thumbup:Click to expand...

The Italian book I took with me on holiday was too advanced so I had no reading pleasure:nope: I'm going to order an easier one from Amazon later on today :thumbup: I did buy an Italian newspaper when I was waiting for Kit at Waterloo, to keep things ticking over!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning...
> 
> I want to finish my book before I have to go to work! I don't think I will though.
> 
> B glad you seen your man! Ha.
> 
> Emandi I think you'll be fine too, if you have had it. I've been in touch with chicken pox and not caught them :shrug:
> 
> Essie hope all goes well with mw... Is your brother back from uni?
> 
> Morning Jaynie :hi:
> 
> I'm reading 'A Discovery of Witches' at the moment and loving it. Very good writing adn interesting story :thumbup:Click to expand...

O pray, do tell me who by? I find it increasingly hard not to converse as if one was victorian. It seems one was destined for times passed when one so gaily indulges in such olden literary delights! :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

I see :ninja: back to her old tricks again. What if I told you that I had come on to nab the post so that I might find myself with bebe this cycle!


----------



## addie25

New job news!!! Our contract says we only work till the 28th but they r forcing u's to come till the 30th n said if we font we won't get paid!!!!! These people r Sokol messed up!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge - sorry that you saw pink but that really doesn't mean anything though I wholly understand where you come from after just 7 months I am so doubtful that I will ever be pregnant that any sign of pink or blood no matter how early (before my period) is bad news! I look to emandi now, with her whacky spotting and tendancies like mine! 

April - that's lovely, stuff like that would keep me going with Adam if he were to recognise all that I put up with. I sometimes credit him with putting up with me so why is it so hard :shrug:... Never mind, we are considerably better than the other week and I think your note lovely if i'm not a little jealous :blush: 

Trin :hi: what did Toine weigh in lbs? I dunno kgs. Erin was 9lb 6oz and she was Ash's first, such a little gripper.


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> well this morning i wake up and have a phone call from the OH telling me to look on top of the tv, there was a letter and here is what it said...
> No matter how much i F*** up youre there by my side, no matter how much im horrible or nasty or just plain out of order you shrug it off. All my life ive wanted a woman like you and ive got you i just F*** up all the time, i may piss you off be nasty to you, treat you like crap, keep you awake lol, get you pregnant lol, nag at the kids, nag at you but i love you and the kids so much babe, and i appreciate everything you do for me even if i dont show it, you cook, clean, buy for me and i love you for being the loving kind beautiful understanding woman you are.
> love you loads and loads James (awwwwww how sweet is that)

:winkwink:looks like your bloke has seen the light ,did you whack him with a pan last night:haha:!!!
tis very sweet i must say wish mine would do something similer:thumbup:


Anyway on the house front i got my mum to ring up and pretend she was interested in the property we aint allowed because of children.
she asked if there was any stipulations to the renatal regarding kiddies, this is what they said "they will except older children but not no babies as its been done up to a very high standard"wtf is a baby going to do??? Reece would be more of a concern i would say in the case of him anting to put up posters and such like would you not say??? im very:growlmad:about it still and still :growlmad:about the fact she never stipul;ated these conditions on the booking,viewing or the flaming advert either>>>>>!


----------



## new mummy2010

ginge-im sorry lovely im certain things will soon be sorted when you can get clomid or something sorted out still not seen af is full flow so im clinging on for you too xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany have you felt the burn on your lil leggys yet up those hills lol!!! Glad you and dh had some catch up fun was that you two last night when i couldnt sleep very noisey and the quakes goodness!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

luna-love the room and your pictures of new bed!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

april-i didnt know you do feel head engaging?? learn new things everyday!!


----------



## new mummy2010

hellooooo jaynie!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Digi confirmed this morning - not pregnant.....thought as much....still no proper bleeding :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning all... or afternoon. :) 

B, I do so miss the times where we would pass like ships in the night. :hugs: 

I miss all of you but with what's going on and no lappy... every hard to respond to everyone once I've caught up. :(

Well, im officially in the third trimester today and 27 weeks. 

April- That was a very sweet note for your OH to leave you. :awww: 

Ginge, I'm sorry about the digi honey. Big big :hugs:


----------



## addie25

These genetic doctors r staring to upset me. I sent one a message about the lab we r using and she said we can change labs if I am not ok with this one. I said no no it's fine and she goes I know it's stressful but hope it all works out and u can put his behind you. I hate the word HOPE! Y is a genetics doctor who is supposed to have the solution using words like hope???!!!! I know legally they can't say it will work but still they should know the word hope is not comforting!!! I didn't go to church and ask a priest to hope and pray this is my doctor she should no have used that word n now I'm worried again and will most likely worry till 13 weeks when I get results!!!


----------



## addie25

Ok feel a bit better bc called lab where they will test embryos and they said most of the times it is 99 percent accurate and if it is not it will state we got this result BUT x y and z happened while testing so keep that in mind. So I feel better! I'll prob freak out again tho this is very stressful.


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie don't worry. I freak out a thousand times a day. Over the smallest things. I currently feel like I am wasting my time. Found no worthwhile purpose as mother, worker, wife or anything else and getting to be the wrong side of 25. Today I was mainly freaking about my job. 

We all say hope because it would be too much to hear of bad news and remember what was said as false hope is bad and we're such negative creatures. She didn't mean to vex you like this and I'm sure she'd have said nothing had she known the freaking out was coming :haha: :hugs:

:hi: Hayley. That is pure shite at that landlord with bebe's. They didn't take your credit check fee/admin fee did they? Are you going private and applying for housing benefit? The housing round here sounds much the same as round there and my cousin ended up going private and getting HB.

Has anyone read Vanity Fair? :-k thinking what to start next.


----------



## addie25

Ok feel a bit better bc called lab where they will test embryos and they said most of the times it is 99 percent accurate and if it is not it will state we got this result BUT x y and z happened while testing so keep that in mind. So I feel better! I'll prob freak out again tho this is very stressful.


----------



## Sarachka

Hello lovers I'm still alive!! My babies are taking up most of my time. Sophie is being sooooo lovely qnd smiley


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge sorry about the digi! It is going to happen for you even if you have to wait tip your 23 surely there's a teeny tiny niceness about being married, you could concentrate on that, that is, if ttc is truly the straw that's breaking the camel's back.

Sarachka glad you are having a nice time with the bebe's :cloud9: and that you are in better spirits :yipee: 

I'm holding out some hope for an oops baby this cycle!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly! I hope you are coping through all this m'dear sending you a :hug: all the way from england :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany have you felt the burn on your lil leggys yet up those hills lol!!! Glad you and dh had some catch up fun was that you two last night when i couldnt sleep very noisey and the quakes goodness!!!

Funny you should say that, 2 weeks without cycling and the lactic acid burn up the hills was intense!:wacko: I suppose I do have a small heffalump on the back of the bike:haha:

Sorry if we disturbed you last night:blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm, no AF, CP check revealed soft cervix with bits of brown in CM, no cramping, dismantled digi, battery fell out put it back said pregnant 3+.......silly thing, will await cheapies arriving or AF whichever comes first!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi *Jaynie*- I know I'm not Trin but I believe Deborah Harkness is the author of le book she's reading:amartass: I only know this since I looked it up as a possibility to buy in Italian as my next read, but Amazon didn't have an Italian copy and my usual Italian book site kept telling me my password was wrong:shrug: So I ended up ordering a Kate Morton book which should be easy to read in translation, I hope so anyway. The book I took on hols was by an Italian, so the language was difficult and too hard for me:nope: But anything in translation is always far easier\\:D/

That was a random splurge.

Also ordered a book of Italian crosswords and a book of French crosswords:happydance:

Off for a bath and then making leek quiche/pie type thing for nommos tonight :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm, no AF, CP check revealed soft cervix with bits of brown in CM, no cramping, dismantled digi, battery fell out put it back said pregnant 3+.......silly thing, will await cheapies arriving or AF whichever comes first!

Fish them out the bin and send me a pic of your 3 lines on the digi test strips if you can:thumbup: I'm an expert, I have digital scan eyes :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hello lovers I'm still alive!! My babies are taking up most of my time. Sophie is being sooooo lovely qnd smiley

Aw yes I forgot you were with your clan:hugs: Enjoy!

Shall I send you £20 and some postage money for the shoes? And the finished orphan blanket?


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no AF, CP check revealed soft cervix with bits of brown in CM, no cramping, dismantled digi, battery fell out put it back said pregnant 3+.......silly thing, will await cheapies arriving or AF whichever comes first!
> 
> Fish them out the bin and send me a pic of your 3 lines on the digi test strips if you can:thumbup: I'm an expert, I have digital scan eyes :smug:Click to expand...

Its not in the bin :fool: its on the windowsill :p


----------



## Mollykins

I am not a digi pro but I want pics too! :)


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/fee61248.jpg


https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/41c6307a.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well this morning i wake up and have a phone call from the OH telling me to look on top of the tv, there was a letter and here is what it said...
> No matter how much i F*** up youre there by my side, no matter how much im horrible or nasty or just plain out of order you shrug it off. All my life ive wanted a woman like you and ive got you i just F*** up all the time, i may piss you off be nasty to you, treat you like crap, keep you awake lol, get you pregnant lol, nag at the kids, nag at you but i love you and the kids so much babe, and i appreciate everything you do for me even if i dont show it, you cook, clean, buy for me and i love you for being the loving kind beautiful understanding woman you are.
> love you loads and loads James (awwwwww how sweet is that)
> 
> :winkwink:looks like your bloke has seen the light ,did you whack him with a pan last night:haha:!!!
> tis very sweet i must say wish mine would do something similer:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Anyway on the house front i got my mum to ring up and pretend she was interested in the property we aint allowed because of children.
> she asked if there was any stipulations to the renatal regarding kiddies, this is what they said "they will except older children but not no babies as its been done up to a very high standard"wtf is a baby going to do??? Reece would be more of a concern i would say in the case of him anting to put up posters and such like would you not say??? im very:growlmad:about it still and still :growlmad:about the fact she never stipul;ated these conditions on the booking,viewing or the flaming advert either>>>>>!Click to expand...

i didnt actually do anything lol, i just went to bed (both on good terms) and then woke to that :) 

as for that estate agent i have a pan you can borrow to hit them around the head? x


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovers I'm still alive!! My babies are taking up most of my time. Sophie is being sooooo lovely qnd smiley
> 
> Aw yes I forgot you were with your clan:hugs: Enjoy!
> 
> Shall I send you £20 and some postage money for the shoes? And the finished orphan blanket?Click to expand...

I'm so sorry I didn't bring them to you. I'm so embarrassed I let you and kit down. I'd have loved to be there with you. Don't worry abt postage. I'll get them sent asap.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Ginge - sorry that you saw pink but that really doesn't mean anything though I wholly understand where you come from after just 7 months I am so doubtful that I will ever be pregnant that any sign of pink or blood no matter how early (before my period) is bad news! I look to emandi now, with her whacky spotting and tendancies like mine!
> 
> April - that's lovely, stuff like that would keep me going with Adam if he were to recognise all that I put up with. I sometimes credit him with putting up with me so why is it so hard :shrug:... Never mind, we are considerably better than the other week and I think your note lovely if i'm not a little jealous :blush:
> 
> Trin :hi: what did Toine weigh in lbs? I dunno kgs. Erin was 9lb 6oz and she was Ash's first, such a little gripper.

when can you test btw? glad you 2 are better :thumbup: (i reckon it was the weather making them cranky)


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no AF, CP check revealed soft cervix with bits of brown in CM, no cramping, dismantled digi, battery fell out put it back said pregnant 3+.......silly thing, will await cheapies arriving or AF whichever comes first!
> 
> Fish them out the bin and send me a pic of your 3 lines on the digi test strips if you can:thumbup: I'm an expert, I have digital scan eyes :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Its not in the bin :fool: its on the windowsill :pClick to expand...

I have a faintly positive ic in my bedside drawer:shrug: I keep it there as a souvenir/reference:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

awight chicks ! what I miss.....


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> april-i didnt know you do feel head engaging?? learn new things everyday!!

apparently you feel like sharp stabbing pains(or you might not) and when they are engaged its like having a lemon between your legs? lol

basically all day yesterday i had sharp stabbing pains on my c section area, and now my bump looks smaller and lower? i have no idea how he is lying but apparently if your belly button sticks out they are anterior?


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont u think the sweet potatoe loooks like a kebab :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> Digi confirmed this morning - not pregnant.....thought as much....still no proper bleeding :shrug:

aw poop im sorry :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no AF, CP check revealed soft cervix with bits of brown in CM, no cramping, dismantled digi, battery fell out put it back said pregnant 3+.......silly thing, will await cheapies arriving or AF whichever comes first!
> 
> Fish them out the bin and send me a pic of your 3 lines on the digi test strips if you can:thumbup: I'm an expert, I have digital scan eyes :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Its not in the bin :fool: its on the windowsill :pClick to expand...
> 
> I have a faintly positive ic in my bedside drawer:shrug: I keep it there as a souvenir/reference:haha:Click to expand...

yeh fish digi out and talk a pic i can usually tell if itll be 1-2 soon :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs:


mummyApril said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Digi confirmed this morning - not pregnant.....thought as much....still no proper bleeding :shrug:
> 
> aw poop im sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Good morning all... or afternoon. :)
> 
> B, I do so miss the times where we would pass like ships in the night. :hugs:
> 
> I miss all of you but with what's going on and no lappy... every hard to respond to everyone once I've caught up. :(
> 
> Well, im officially in the third trimester today and 27 weeks.
> 
> April- That was a very sweet note for your OH to leave you. :awww:
> 
> Ginge, I'm sorry about the digi honey. Big big :hugs:

yay for third trimester and only 91 days to go!!!
huge hugs darling x


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm, no AF, CP check revealed soft cervix with bits of brown in CM, no cramping, dismantled digi, battery fell out put it back said pregnant 3+.......silly thing, will await cheapies arriving or AF whichever comes first!

i know this is prob TMI butdoes your cervix feel like puckered lips? mine was before i got a + test x


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no AF, CP check revealed soft cervix with bits of brown in CM, no cramping, dismantled digi, battery fell out put it back said pregnant 3+.......silly thing, will await cheapies arriving or AF whichever comes first!
> 
> i know this is prob TMI butdoes your cervix feel like puckered lips? mine was before i got a + test xClick to expand...

:kiss::haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

jaynie- we are currently in a wulvern housing flat/apartment, i have lived here since i was 16 back in aug 2000 and Reece was born nov 2000, i have never claimed any housing benefits even when on my own i just found it easier to pay it than piss about with wage slips every month at the council!!!

me & OH earn plenty for private renting and even a mortgage (bar the deposit being non existent at the mo lol)

i just think its silly all these landlords charging stupid (dead money!!) for houses that they wont accomadate families in who are willing to pay threw the nose for their bloody property


i have just found some shared ownership new builds in town so may find out more on these but can see us bringing Nate back here for a couple of months

question for you preggy ladies & ladies who have been -im finding trimming the ol lady garden a tad difficult any tips ???(and yes OH has tried to help but its not the same result is it!!!)cant remember how i managed when i had Reece!!!


Ginge - sorry lovely and yes like B says you do have the wedding to look forward too

and i too want to see pic's!!! (of dismantled digi)

sara- glad your enjoying your auntie sei time, can we have a sneaky picture of the bebes?? pleasssssssse


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening peeps :flower:

I AM POOPED :sleep:

I just got back from Redditch where I have been all day and I feel like I have run a marathon :wacko: One of the ladies in the office I was in today asked me when I finished for maternity leave..I told her next Friday. She said how lucky I was to be getting such a nice break before bebe arrives....she thought I was about 7 months along!! :haha: Her face was funny when I said I have 3 1/2 weeks to go :lol:

Anyway..hope all you lovelies are ok....I'm going to catch up......:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

hope one of these is useful :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no AF, CP check revealed soft cervix with bits of brown in CM, no cramping, dismantled digi, battery fell out put it back said pregnant 3+.......silly thing, will await cheapies arriving or AF whichever comes first!
> 
> Fish them out the bin and send me a pic of your 3 lines on the digi test strips if you can:thumbup: I'm an expert, I have digital scan eyes :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Its not in the bin :fool: its on the windowsill :pClick to expand...
> 
> I have a faintly positive ic in my bedside drawer:shrug: I keep it there as a souvenir/reference:haha:Click to expand...

i still have 5 pregnancy tests from this pregnancy you can put them in line to which one i did first as the line gets darker lol


----------



## new mummy2010

mollz-welcome to the 3rd tri honeypie!!

clare-ummm kebab *drool* lol only joking yay for sweet tat week!!!

sara- *edit* lovely photos such cutey pies bless you must be a proud auntie 

kit-did you do your hosp bag


----------



## mummyApril

earlier i had a spider on my foot :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Wow loads of turtles browsing the thread!


----------



## mummyApril

this is the chattiest we have all been in a long time and *I LOVE IT!!!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry I've been absent, I had my bad weekend and was so embaressed that I let Kit and Hollz down, then busy fertile time with OH, now my bebes are here but I promise to become more chatty again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ginge ill try dig out my tests from digi :)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit my love, did you get my email? I'm sorry you've had such a rough day today. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to have to go for an early night..very tired again.
> 
> I just had a 2 hour phone chat with my mum......that little lady could chat for Scotland! :haha: but then so could I :haha:
> 
> Oh, and I had my scan today.....placenta is now up and behind baby and baby is no longer breech so no need for c-section at the mo' :thumbup: Also, baby's measurements were great...the sonographer advised us not to spend too much money on first size clothes :shock: - looks like we're having a BIG baby - ouchy! She didn't estimate the weight though :shrug:
> 
> Anyway....gotta sleep lovelies, night night or have a great day :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hi Kit
> 
> So glad all is great for you to avoid a caesar. If it's any consolation, even Toine at 4.75kg still wore newborn clothes. Granted, not for long, but he did wear themClick to expand...

Thanks Trin :hugs:

Whoah...can't imagine hatching a 10 1/2 lb baby :shock: No wonder you suffered :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres mine 11 dpo which said not pregnant and then 12-13dpo 1-2 weeks

https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/223/dscn1698s.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i know ginge with ur test theres always meant to be 3 lines but if i were u id keep testing ;)


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Digi confirmed this morning - not pregnant.....thought as much....still no proper bleeding :shrug:

Sorry m'love :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*Ginge, I'm still not counting you out!*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Good morning all... or afternoon. :)
> 
> B, I do so miss the times where we would pass like ships in the night. :hugs:
> 
> I miss all of you but with what's going on and no lappy... every hard to respond to everyone once I've caught up. :(
> 
> Well, im officially in the third trimester today and 27 weeks.
> 
> April- That was a very sweet note for your OH to leave you. :awww:
> 
> Ginge, I'm sorry about the digi honey. Big big :hugs:

:wave: Molly

Wow...third trimester for you too....the time is going scary fast!!!

Hope you're coping with everything as well as you can and grandpa is on the up :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Alex helped me unpack my eBay stock order from Taiwan

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5ba34d09.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

There is 3 lines on it :) faint top dark and a fairly faint bottom :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/fee61248.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/41c6307a.jpg

:awww:

Gorge!! :cloud9:

Thanks Sezi :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Sorry I've been absent, I had my bad weekend and was so embaressed that I let Kit and Hollz down, then busy fertile time with OH, now my bebes are here but I promise to become more chatty again.

we all went quiet not just you hope youre better now :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i just had some fish from a fish and chip shop first time ever and it was delish!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well this morning i wake up and have a phone call from the OH telling me to look on top of the tv, there was a letter and here is what it said...
> No matter how much i F*** up youre there by my side, no matter how much im horrible or nasty or just plain out of order you shrug it off. All my life ive wanted a woman like you and ive got you i just F*** up all the time, i may piss you off be nasty to you, treat you like crap, keep you awake lol, get you pregnant lol, nag at the kids, nag at you but i love you and the kids so much babe, and i appreciate everything you do for me even if i dont show it, you cook, clean, buy for me and i love you for being the loving kind beautiful understanding woman you are.
> love you loads and loads James (awwwwww how sweet is that)

Ahhh April...that is such a lovely thing for OH to have done for you. Finally you must feel appreciated...he just needs to keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovers I'm still alive!! My babies are taking up most of my time. Sophie is being sooooo lovely qnd smiley
> 
> Aw yes I forgot you were with your clan:hugs: Enjoy!
> 
> Shall I send you £20 and some postage money for the shoes? And the finished orphan blanket?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry I didn't bring them to you. I'm so embarrassed I let you and kit down. I'd have loved to be there with you. Don't worry abt postage. I'll get them sent asap.Click to expand...

Don't be silly..you didn't let us down at all, not that it wouldn't have been fab to see you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> awight chicks ! what I miss.....

Helloooooo crunchieeeeeeee, how you diddling my dear?? :flower:


----------



## addie25

That's great that DH is showing u appreciation! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well this morning i wake up and have a phone call from the OH telling me to look on top of the tv, there was a letter and here is what it said...
> No matter how much i F*** up youre there by my side, no matter how much im horrible or nasty or just plain out of order you shrug it off. All my life ive wanted a woman like you and ive got you i just F*** up all the time, i may piss you off be nasty to you, treat you like crap, keep you awake lol, get you pregnant lol, nag at the kids, nag at you but i love you and the kids so much babe, and i appreciate everything you do for me even if i dont show it, you cook, clean, buy for me and i love you for being the loving kind beautiful understanding woman you are.
> love you loads and loads James (awwwwww how sweet is that)
> 
> Ahhh April...that is such a lovely thing for OH to have done for you. Finally you must feel appreciated...he just needs to keep up the good work :thumbup:Click to expand...

yh i know i feel all loved and cant wait for just us time tonight :) :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Im good thanks kit - trying to catch up on the missed pages....feels like an epic 

Ginge ! I have all my fingers and toes crossed me luv


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> jaynie- we are currently in a wulvern housing flat/apartment, i have lived here since i was 16 back in aug 2000 and Reece was born nov 2000, i have never claimed any housing benefits even when on my own i just found it easier to pay it than piss about with wage slips every month at the council!!!
> 
> me & OH earn plenty for private renting and even a mortgage (bar the deposit being non existent at the mo lol)
> 
> i just think its silly all these landlords charging stupid (dead money!!) for houses that they wont accomadate families in who are willing to pay threw the nose for their bloody property
> 
> 
> i have just found some shared ownership new builds in town so may find out more on these but can see us bringing Nate back here for a couple of months
> 
> question for you preggy ladies & ladies who have been -im finding trimming the ol lady garden a tad difficult any tips ???(and yes OH has tried to help but its not the same result is it!!!)cant remember how i managed when i had Reece!!!
> 
> 
> Ginge - sorry lovely and yes like B says you do have the wedding to look forward too
> 
> and i too want to see pic's!!! (of dismantled digi)
> 
> sara- glad your enjoying your auntie sei time, can we have a sneaky picture of the bebes?? pleasssssssse

Hayley..I'm really sorry things just aren't working out on the property front but maybe there's something fabulous just around the corner...I'm a firm believer that these things happen for a reason and eventually you end up glad they did. I know it sucks right now though :nope:

Re trimming of hoohaa....well, it's challenging but can be done :thumbup: Personally, I've been sitting on the edge of the bath with a small mirror balanced in front of me and doing my best like that. It's not perfect but at least I know there won't be any lions and tigers living in there when I need to bare all :blush: Before I used this technique, I think I looked like I was wearing a pair of hairy cycling shorts :blush::haha: Poor OH :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> mollz-welcome to the 3rd tri honeypie!!
> 
> clare-ummm kebab *drool* lol only joking yay for sweet tat week!!!
> 
> sara- *edit* lovely photos such cutey pies bless you must be a proud auntie
> 
> kit-did you do your hosp bag

Still not put it all together yet but I have everything ready now :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 218470
> 
> 
> View attachment 218471
> 
> 
> View attachment 218472
> 
> 
> View attachment 218473
> 
> 
> View attachment 218474
> 
> 
> hope one of these is useful :wacko:

I hate to be a poofucker but they look like negative ones and 'not soon to be 1-2' ones:nope: Because the "high sensitivity" line (the one on its own) is the same colour or lighter than the low sensitivity one, whereas all my digis done too early but where I _was_ pregnant had a high sensitive line that was nonetheless darker than the low.:shrug: I hope I'm madamewrongpants though:flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218470
> 
> 
> View attachment 218471
> 
> 
> View attachment 218472
> 
> 
> View attachment 218473
> 
> 
> View attachment 218474
> 
> 
> hope one of these is useful :wacko:
> 
> I hate to be a poofucker but they look like negative ones and 'not soon to be 1-2' ones:nope: Because the "high sensitivity" line (the one on its own) is the same colour or lighter than the low sensitivity one, whereas all my digis done too early but where I _was_ pregnant had a high sensitive line that was nonetheless darker than the low.:shrug: I hope I'm madamewrongpants though:flower:Click to expand...

Thought as much, I think a waiting game is in order, although....look at my tests next to babyhopes (requires 2 pages open haha!)


----------



## firstbaby25

Well I would die if I couldn't mow the lawn, I like you kit would look like I was wearing hairy cycling shorts! :blush: I think the mirror is a good idea!

I have tried to post this loads and I am so angry keep pressing a link on my phone by mistake :dohh: :growlmad:

April I can test as of a week Saturday, but it's an oops baby for sure at the only time of fertile intercourse he randomly asked me if :blush: 'I wanted him to pull out' (so romantic :rofl:) so I suspect if I am it will be a true surprise but because of this it will be a week Monday or so that I will test... 

Crunch not missed much in my area at all! Plodding along. Got a wu tang clan gig next Wednesday, pretty excited. Adams mum and dad have bought a motor home and I am ridiculously excited!!


----------



## mummyApril

Bethany i love the new photo of Holly :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge I am sorry I meant to say I know nothing of digis. 

I thought they looked good.

Sarachka - lovely photos. I would be drooling at little Sophie :cloud9: how's Alex and his talking?


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie i cant wait that long! lol! 
and i would be super excited about the motor home,my OH parents have one and always go away! we want one!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley I am inclined to agree with kit, you will find something - I'm site of it. Know it's shite though! I've been waiting since January for my house now :haha: you could be worse, you could live with Adam's mum and dad :rofl:

Did nobody else notice B nicking the 000 post? :shrug: just me?

Has anybody read Vanity Fair?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit?


----------



## mummyApril

Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218470
> 
> 
> View attachment 218471
> 
> 
> View attachment 218472
> 
> 
> View attachment 218473
> 
> 
> View attachment 218474
> 
> 
> hope one of these is useful :wacko:
> 
> I hate to be a poofucker but they look like negative ones and 'not soon to be 1-2' ones:nope: Because the "high sensitivity" line (the one on its own) is the same colour or lighter than the low sensitivity one, whereas all my digis done too early but where I _was_ pregnant had a high sensitive line that was nonetheless darker than the low.:shrug: I hope I'm madamewrongpants though:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thought as much, I think a waiting game is in order, although....look at my tests next to babyhopes (requires 2 pages open haha!)Click to expand...

Well I found babyhope's pics and next to those you're deffo not out!!!:happydance: What dpo are you Ginge? That could give us some clues, just call me Sherlock:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley I am inclined to agree with kit, you will find something - I'm site of it. Know it's shite though! I've been waiting since January for my house now :haha: you could be worse, you could live with Adam's mum and dad :rofl:
> 
> Did nobody else notice B nicking the 000 post? :shrug: just me?
> 
> Has anybody read Vanity Fair?

Did I :ninja:?


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Ginge I am sorry I meant to say I know nothing of digis.
> 
> I thought they looked good.
> 
> Sarachka - lovely photos. I would be drooling at little Sophie :cloud9: how's Alex and his talking?


Sophie is just the cutest little button I wuv her so much. My sister was holding her and said "I could actually snog her!" which just about sums up how adorable she is. She's been my bestie fwend all day. Alex has been lovely too of course. They met OH and Sophie immediately gave him a BIG grin. OH & I took Alex in the garden to play with a giant bubble wand and OH was holding Sophie and he said it was making him want a baby even more!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Bethany i love the new photo of Holly :)

Thanks! One of those accidental shots that you just love straight away! I took it on my blackberry today in the forest when she was having a leg-stretch run around on our bike ride, and was so happy:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Looooook everyone!!!!!

Here's Molly's 27 week pic :happydance::cloud9: She's still thinking of us and keeping us up to date even though she is lappyless and up to her eyes in it :)

Thanks Moll :flower:

:awww:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: Yeah I thought that B when i saw her digi pics! and DPO? not a clue, if we go by ov on CD16/17 then im possibly around 17dpo....but look at zoie and according to https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html then i could be on the lower end of the scale!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley I am inclined to agree with kit, you will find something - I'm site of it. Know it's shite though! I've been waiting since January for my house now :haha: you could be worse, you could live with Adam's mum and dad :rofl:
> 
> Did nobody else notice B nicking the 000 post? :shrug: just me?
> 
> Has anybody read Vanity Fair?

I noticed Mrs :ninja:pants nicking the 000th post! It just shows how quiet it's been on here as we usually always know when one approacheth!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!

I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Bethany i love the new photo of Holly :)
> 
> Thanks! One of those accidental shots that you just love straight away! I took it on my blackberry today in the forest when she was having a leg-stretch run around on our bike ride, and was so happy:happydance:Click to expand...

It is proppa' gorge! I meant to comment when I saw it. Look at her showing off her pearly whites :cloud9: and her blondie locks :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

mmmmmmmmmm Ben and Jerry's new flavour Coconuttery Fair, chocolate and coconut, mmmmmmmmm


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ginge I am sorry I meant to say I know nothing of digis.
> 
> I thought they looked good.
> 
> Sarachka - lovely photos. I would be drooling at little Sophie :cloud9: how's Alex and his talking?
> 
> 
> Sophie is just the cutest little button I wuv her so much. My sister was holding her and said "I could actually snog her!" which just about sums up how adorable she is. She's been my bestie fwend all day. Alex has been lovely too of course. They met OH and Sophie immediately gave him a BIG grin. OH & I took Alex in the garden to play with a giant bubble wand and OH was holding Sophie and he said it was making him want a baby even more!!Click to expand...

I'm always surprised at how strong my desire to eat Holly is:shrug: Am I a closet cannibal?:haha: But she's just soooooo nom nom:cloud9:

I was very :cry: not to meet you on Sunday but I'm glad you're on better form and I'll send you some English spennies for the shoes:hugs:

I want a giant bubble wand :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## kit_cat

O M G!!

There's a guy going round where I live stabbing people with a knitting needle!!!!!

The police say he's probably following a pattern :winkwink:

(sorry)


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: Yeah I thought that B when i saw her digi pics! and DPO? not a clue, if we go by ov on CD16/17 then im possibly around 17dpo....but look at zoie and according to https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html then i could be on the lower end of the scale!!!

I was going to mention Zoie! But then she wasn't tracking O this month, so we can't be too sure of her dpo-ness. But you could also have O'd later?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> O M G!!
> 
> There's a guy going round where I live stabbing people with a knitting needle!!!!!
> 
> The police say he's probably following a pattern :winkwink:
> 
> (sorry)

:yellowcard:


----------



## LittleSpy

:wave:
Oh, how I miss you lovely ladies!

Holy shit, Kit! 
Let me just say it *REALLY* freaks me out when people who aren't that much farther along than I (and some who aren't even as far along!) are having babies! Obviously the whole baby as the end result was the reason I tried to get pregnant in the first place but it actually happening all soon-like is a whole different thing altogether. :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fi Fi Fo Fum, 
Where's my Holly ticker gone?:trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou for returning it promptly:flower:

Honest to god, someone stole my ticker just then!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh sarachka that sounds adorable! Truly a dre day! 

B I didn't see no signature go missing! :nope:

Molls thanks for posting through Kit :) lovely juicy bump you have there :brat: :brat: want one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh sarachka that sounds adorable! Truly a dre day!
> 
> B I didn't see no signature go missing! :nope:
> 
> Molls thanks for posting through Kit :) lovely juicy bump you have there :brat: :brat: want one!

It did though Jaynie! It well and truly vamooshed:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh sarachka that sounds adorable! Truly a dre day!

It pretty much was my dream day!


----------



## Crunchie

someone stole mine earlier !


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

50 days apart i think? :D


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> someone stole mine earlier !

they just jel :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

GOODNIGHT turt-alls:kiss::kiss::kiss:

I hope there are lines tomorrow *Ginge*:hugs: Have you got IC's?

Luscious bump *Mollykins* :cloud9:

Hello *Littlespy*:flower: I know, it's insane isn't it?! Those faint lines now turning into babies!:wacko: Freeeeeeaky!!! 

SLEEP WELL, me to Bedfordshire:sleep::sleep::sleep:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

there is no point me posting a pic of my bump as its smaller than before lol x


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> :wave:
> Oh, how I miss you lovely ladies!
> 
> Holy shit, Kit!
> Let me just say it *REALLY* freaks me out when people who aren't that much farther along than I (and some who aren't even as far along!) are having babies! Obviously the whole baby as the end result was the reason I tried to get pregnant in the first place but it actually happening all soon-like is a whole different thing altogether. :wacko:

Hiya :wave:

I know what you mean...it's all very real now eh?

Are you keeping well? Excited?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> GOODNIGHT turt-alls:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> I hope there are lines tomorrow *Ginge*:hugs: Have you got IC's?
> 
> Luscious bump *Mollykins* :cloud9:
> 
> Hello *Littlespy*:flower: I know, it's insane isn't it?! Those faint lines now turning into babies!:wacko: Freeeeeeaky!!!
> 
> SLEEP WELL, me to Bedfordshire:sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

goodnight sweetness sleep well xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

I have my math exam on Monday!!!!!! im crapping it i better pass or im guna slap myself! but then i will use pregnancy brain as an excuse lol x


----------



## Sarachka

*Good night Bethany I nuv you!*


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 50 days apart i think? :DClick to expand...

Sounds more than it is...that's only 7 weeks after me which is a very short space of time!

So, am I right....it's Essie after me, then LittleSpy, then Hayley, then you???? I really must get my list together so I can keep track..although these bebes probably have other ideas and won't run to my schedule :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

IC's are in post, awaiting arrival 10miu ones....waiting.......snoreeeee......digis posted yesterday 2nd class, arrived this morning :D


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Bethany - sleep well m'love :kiss::hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 50 days apart i think? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds more than it is...that's only 7 weeks after me which is a very short space of time!
> 
> So, am I right....it's Essie after me, then LittleSpy, then Hayley, then you???? I really must get my list together so I can keep track..although these bebes probably have other ideas and won't run to my schedule :haha:Click to expand...

Yes I am vey excited to find out who has the baby 1st. Thy all have their own ideas I'm sure!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I have my math exam on Monday!!!!!! im crapping it i better pass or im guna slap myself! but then i will use pregnancy brain as an excuse lol x

Oooooo...I'd wish you good luck but you simply won't need it you clever little turt you! Relax and take time to properly read the questions...you'll be FAB!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge did you get the out of date digis on eBay?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 50 days apart i think? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds more than it is...that's only 7 weeks after me which is a very short space of time!
> 
> So, am I right....it's Essie after me, then LittleSpy, then Hayley, then you???? I really must get my list together so I can keep track..although these bebes probably have other ideas and won't run to my schedule :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am vey excited to find out who has the baby 1st. Thy all have their own ideas I'm sure!!!!Click to expand...

Yes....to be honest, me, Essie and LittleSpy are so close date wise that it really could be any of us that goes first! :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> Ginge did you get the out of date digis on eBay?

yeah i did hun, why you ask? the listing has gone now!!! i just went to leave feedback!


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ginge did you get the out of date digis on eBay?
> 
> yeah i did hun, why you ask? the listing has gone now!!! i just went to leave feedback!Click to expand...

I thought about looking for some ... I hadn't thought about it before but maybe they're something that pops up fairly regularly. Will keep an eye out.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 50 days apart i think? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds more than it is...that's only 7 weeks after me which is a very short space of time!
> 
> So, am I right....it's Essie after me, then LittleSpy, then Hayley, then you???? I really must get my list together so I can keep track..although these bebes probably have other ideas and won't run to my schedule :haha:Click to expand...

i believe so :D were all quite close together yay


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have my math exam on Monday!!!!!! im crapping it i better pass or im guna slap myself! but then i will use pregnancy brain as an excuse lol x
> 
> Oooooo...I'd wish you good luck but you simply won't need it you clever little turt you! Relax and take time to properly read the questions...you'll be FAB!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

aw thanks :) :hugs: i get over 75% on practice tests without revising (which i havent done any of since being at college which i missed 10 weeks of!) oops lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean...it's all very real now eh?
> 
> Are you keeping well? Excited?

Very excited, of course. Also terrified. :haha:
I'm doing just fine. Lots and lots of strongish Braxton Hicks for me lately though so that's becoming a bit uncomfortable for me.

How are you holding up?


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 50 days apart i think? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds more than it is...that's only 7 weeks after me which is a very short space of time!
> 
> So, am I right....it's Essie after me, then LittleSpy, then Hayley, then you???? I really must get my list together so I can keep track..although these bebes probably have other ideas and won't run to my schedule :haha:Click to expand...

If I'm not mistaken, I _believe_ Essie and I have the same due date. :shrug:

And kit, please feel free to go first. Actually, I insist. :flower:
:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean...it's all very real now eh?
> 
> Are you keeping well? Excited?
> 
> Very excited, of course. Also terrified. :haha:
> I'm doing just fine. Lots and lots of strongish Braxton Hicks for me lately though so that's becoming a bit uncomfortable for me.
> 
> How are you holding up?Click to expand...

I'm good thanks although very tired. I finish work next week which can't come quick enough! Are you already finished work?

I don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks contractions...at least I don't think so? Plenty of other aches and pains though!


----------



## mummyApril

right my lovelies i am off to watch some tv with OH and then to have a nice hot bath and bed :) night night all nuv you all lots xxx


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 50 days apart i think? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds more than it is...that's only 7 weeks after me which is a very short space of time!
> 
> So, am I right....it's Essie after me, then LittleSpy, then Hayley, then you???? I really must get my list together so I can keep track..although these bebes probably have other ideas and won't run to my schedule :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I _believe_ Essie and I have the same due date. :shrug:
> 
> And kit, please feel free to go first. Actually, I insist. :flower:
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hey you're right! You and Essie have exactly the same DD! :thumbup:

:haha: Hmmm, I can't decide if going first is a good thing or not :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night April...have a nice night and sleep well - nuv you too :kiss::hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> I'm good thanks although very tired. I finish work next week which can't come quick enough! Are you already finished work?
> 
> I don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks contractions...at least I don't think so? Plenty of other aches and pains though!

Well, since I'm in the US where maternity leave is a tricky thing, I'm planning to work until I go into labor. :wacko: I'm pretty much good for nothing at this point though. Luckily I don't think anyone at work has noticed. :haha:

I've been having Braxton Hicks off and on since week 27 but this week they have definitely really picked up. My uterus kind of aches from them at this point I've had so many over the last few days. I actually decided to track them around 1pm today and I've had 6 since then (it's not even 5pm yet). 3 of those were in the last 35 minutes so I'm actually getting close to freaking out right now. :haha: I swear it's like the more I think about them the more I have. Or maybe I don't always notice them when I'm not thinking about it much.


----------



## addie25

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks although very tired. I finish work next week which can't come quick enough! Are you already finished work?
> 
> I don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks contractions...at least I don't think so? Plenty of other aches and pains though!
> 
> Well, since I'm in the US where maternity leave is a tricky thing, I'm planning to work until I go into labor. :wacko: I'm pretty much good for nothing at this point though. Luckily I don't think anyone at work has noticed. :haha:
> 
> I've been having Braxton Hicks off and on since week 27 but this week they have definitely really picked up. My uterus kind of aches from them at this point I've had so many over the last few days. I actually decided to track them around 1pm today and I've had 6 since then (it's not even 5pm yet). 3 of
> those were in the last 35 minutes so I'm actually getting close to freaking out
> right now. :haha: I swear it's like the more I think about them the more I
> have. Or maybe I don't always notice them when I'm not thinking about it
> much.Click to expand...

Yes America does not give pregnant woman a break!!!! I think those contractions r normal did u ask ur doctor???


----------



## Sarachka

I'm *KNACKERED* after a day running around after Alex. I am in awe of his energy. I'm off to bed before it starts all over again tomorrow!


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks although very tired. I finish work next week which can't come quick enough! Are you already finished work?
> 
> I don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks contractions...at least I don't think so? Plenty of other aches and pains though!
> 
> Well, since I'm in the US where maternity leave is a tricky thing, I'm planning to work until I go into labor. :wacko: I'm pretty much good for nothing at this point though. Luckily I don't think anyone at work has noticed. :haha:
> 
> I've been having Braxton Hicks off and on since week 27 but this week they have definitely really picked up. My uterus kind of aches from them at this point I've had so many over the last few days. I actually decided to track them around 1pm today and I've had 6 since then (it's not even 5pm yet). 3 of those were in the last 35 minutes so I'm actually getting close to freaking out right now. :haha: I swear it's like the more I think about them the more I have. Or maybe I don't always notice them when I'm not thinking about it much.Click to expand...

Oh heavens! Working till you go into labour sounds horrible :nope: but I get that you guys are not as fortunate with mat leave as us UKers.

In view of what you're saying, I won't be remotely surprised if you go into labour before me..in fact my midwife said that women who continue to work until the end of their pregnancies tend to go into labour early! Wooooo, in a few short weeks..all will become clear!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm *KNACKERED* after a day running around after Alex. I am in awe of his energy.  I'm off to bed before it starts all over again tomorrow!

You LOVE it! They definitely are on duracells at that age eh?

Night night petal :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B, night April :sleep: well.

Ginge - good lick with the cheapies!

Kit little spy and essie I am excited for the first turtle birth, official name announcement, weight etc etc. LS I have heard women in uk, go over and then complain of boredom! I would be freaking out if I were you too.


----------



## Mollykins

Littlespy, call doc please. :hugs:

Watching a movie with girls and my youngest is playing with my hair. I think I'm going to fall asleep! 



Hope all you sleepy turts sleep well. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all....time to go zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleep:

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well turtle!!!! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night sleep tIght kit :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi ladies! How is everyone getting along these days? I miss u girls. I try keeping up when i can but it's not quite the same as coming in for a proper chat.


----------



## firstbaby25

How's you newbie? You feeling ok?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hey newbie, good to see you how are you doing?


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm doing well girls. busy with work mostly. Ginge! I see u've got some excitement going on. I know nothing about digi's but i have everything crossed for you. when are u testing again?? :happydance:

Jaynie pooh! what's the latest newson the house babe?

No TTC news for me. Today is CD1 and the last cycle of my 20s! :argh: Maybe i will get lucky and enter my 30s with a proper BFP? that would be the best pressie ever!! :cake:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie my lovely! I've missed you so. :hugs: how are you?


----------



## x-ginge-x

i am awaiting cheapies arriving or full flow af


----------



## addie25

Question: Do u ever feel like a bad wife? After the pregnancy ended I thought of myself like a failure. That thought remains a bit even tho I know I am not. I also threw myself into cooking and cleaning bc it was my way of controlling my environment. I m no longer cooking much and house is clean but not spotless like it used to be. Not to say a good wife cleans and cooks and my DH doesn't expect that nor has he in any way made me feel like a bad wife he thinks I'm crazy for thinking it. Maybe I'm just hormonal today. God help u's when I start the hard core fertility drugs Tuesday :dohh: but anyone ever feel like that? It's driving me mad that I can't figure out y I feel like this when DH is happy I'm happy with DH. Maybe it just goes back to feeling like a failure and once I'm pregnant and we know he/she is heathy that feelin will just go away. What r ur thoughts?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Addie - first thing first...you are NOT a failure, it was not your fault, you did everything in your power and it wasn't to be, you DH will know this, I constantly feel a failure because I can't even get pregnant to start with, but that doesn't mean my OH sees me as a failure either, it's something that happens that we have no control over, we can do nothing about it and it leaves us feeling helpless, so we try to make up for it whether it be maniacal cleaning, cooking etc, we try to find away to justify it being our fault and trying to 'fix' being a failure if that makes sense, the hormones will not be helping you at all but if DH though you were a failure he wouldn't be going through IVF with you to produce a healthy baby, it will happen and you will get a healthy bubba at the end of it! x


----------



## addie25

Thank u ging. I know dh doesn't c me as a failure it's just hard as u know. N it's stupid to blame myself you are correct it's out of my control. It's hard for me to have things happen that I can't control but I just have to trust my doctors to give me my healthy baby. You will also have ur baby it's in the cards for us!!! I don't know why we have to experience what we have and I don't know why we have to wait the way we are but it will happen. And as my friend says when we get pregnant that's the baby we r supposed to have n if we got pregnant be4 it wouldn't be that baby. With that said the wait and nerves suck!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, the digi was right! :af: has just arrived. I have a feeling i had a chemical!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Ginge! :hugs:

Poor you, I'm so sorry my dear!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and I forgot to say lovely bump pic to Molly!!! And very sweet of Kit to post it for her :)


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry Ging :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry Ginge. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

So sorry ginge xxxx 

Addie - when I had my miscarriage I felt quite the same way - in a way I felt my body had let me down ! I felt like I had lost lots of my self confidence ! Big hugs my love and remember your amazing ! 

Morning y'all ! Friday yay !!!! 9 weeks left at work ..... Yay


----------



## Crunchie

Molly ! Loving the bump ....... Miss u xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:(:hugs: Ginge xx


----------



## mummyApril

sorry ginge :( i was very hopeful for you, hope its not too painful for you :hugs:

good morning everyone, its meant to be raining on and off here today but i have washing to hang out so it will have to wait! i totally over did it with the garage yesterday the sciatica in my butt was killing and can still feel it lingering! but i have far tooo much to do and i NEED to do it, not want need lol! i really want to wash the tiles in the bathroom i am definitely nesting as i just cant sit still! 

anyway hope you are all ok :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

so this is me 29 + 2 days but im still the same maybe smaller lol (scuse nakedness) x
 



Attached Files:







247211_10150272673487658_624932657_8869694_8116140_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Essie

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 50 days apart i think? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds more than it is...that's only 7 weeks after me which is a very short space of time!
> 
> So, am I right....it's Essie after me, then LittleSpy, then Hayley, then you???? I really must get my list together so I can keep track..although these bebes probably have other ideas and won't run to my schedule :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I _believe_ Essie and I have the same due date. :shrug:
> 
> And kit, please feel free to go first. Actually, I insist. :flower:
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes I was just going to post and say from our tickers looks like our due date is the same. Ooh wonder who will go first.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit you actually have like only 25 days left!
> 
> I KNOW!!! :shock: You're hot on my heels though!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 50 days apart i think? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds more than it is...that's only 7 weeks after me which is a very short space of time!
> 
> So, am I right....it's Essie after me, then LittleSpy, then Hayley, then you???? I really must get my list together so I can keep track..although these bebes probably have other ideas and won't run to my schedule :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am vey excited to find out who has the baby 1st. Thy all have their own ideas I'm sure!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes....to be honest, me, Essie and LittleSpy are so close date wise that it really could be any of us that goes first! :shrug:Click to expand...

We are all close together, but I'm happy for you to go first Kit. You're almost full term now!


----------



## emandi

I am sorry Ginge :hugs:, it's not fair :nope:.

Lovely bump pics Molly and April :thumbup:.

All have a lovely day :flower:
:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning girls

I started replying to the breech post last night and then had an iguana emergency and ended up doing tail amputation surgery in my kitchen :wacko: Reeeeeeaaaaallllly not fun :nope:

I will try catch up but crazy, busy, rainy day

Happy Friday everyone
https://cosmetic-candy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/happy-cat.jpg
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ5UFo2jW5gSgpKsdUMt0-Qyvef6avDjDYgJkQ5i0Shh8zXfCNO
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSURvdABJt8GZrUIs4SqvQZtd-JheN6PyggJcVyFqMvn1pZ8u_9Qw
https://graphics.desivalley.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/friday-cat.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'm going to cry so much with emotion when I see the first Turtle baby pic, especially Kit's and then April's since I've met them pregnant in real life so their bumps aren't at all virtual to me now :cry::cry::cry: You bumpoid turtles should somehow save this thread, to give to your kids when they're older and they'll see the whole passage of their conception through to birth.:haha: 

Lovely bump *April*, you're so slim around the bump, you won't have to do any mad dieting after baby's born, that's for sure:thumbup: And completely unrelated, I really hope Angel does go to my old high school, that would be so sweet:kiss:

Well I'm going to do some gardening and cleaning and shopping today, we have a party tomorrow night so need to prepare things a bit, hoping to do a barbecue but the weather's looking a bit iffy...

Happy Friday All xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho Trin I love your Friday morning humourous cat pageant:rofl: And it's just randomly reminded me, in my dream last night there was a guy with dreadlocks who kept a tiny pet turtle in his hair :haha:

Hope the amputation went well:thumbup: You could fry up the tail with a bit of garlic and cream, nom nom:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Question: Do u ever feel like a bad wife? After the pregnancy ended I thought of myself like a failure. That thought remains a bit even tho I know I am not. I also threw myself into cooking and cleaning bc it was my way of controlling my environment. I m no longer cooking much and house is clean but not spotless like it used to be. Not to say a good wife cleans and cooks and my DH doesn't expect that nor has he in any way made me feel like a bad wife he thinks I'm crazy for thinking it. Maybe I'm just hormonal today. God help u's when I start the hard core fertility drugs Tuesday :dohh: but anyone ever feel like that? It's driving me mad that I can't figure out y I feel like this when DH is happy I'm happy with DH. Maybe it just goes back to feeling like a failure and once I'm pregnant and we know he/she is heathy that feelin will just go away. What r ur thoughts?

Well these things are so particular to the individual couple and what they expect of each other. DH knows I'm a bad wife in the traditional sense (the spotless house and the dinner served promptly at 7pm can often come second to a good bike ride or a sewing project I'm into, or BnB:blush:) but I encourage him to see that I'm nonetheless a good mother and a good laugh and you can't have everything:haha: I am sooooo messy though and he's very tidy, that's the main area I have to really try to control:shrug: I guess it's normal your hormonal treatment is making you wobble a bit, but I'm sure once you're pregnant with your healthy bubba your thoughts will be on the future and you'll feel just fine:flower::hugs: Next Tuesday hey for the hardcore ones? What do they give you then?


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Well, the digi was right! :af: has just arrived. I have a feeling i had a chemical!!!

Poofucks. Big:hug: to my favourite ickle turtle. I'm actually old enough to be your mum Ginge, if I'd had a teenage pregnancy:wacko: Scary thought! There may be some mums and daughter's *both* ttc somewhere on this site:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Good night Bethany I nuv you!*

Awww thankyou:hugs: I nuv you too :kiss: Have fun with your babies today! I've just taken Hollinka's batteries out for a bit by giving her my toilet bag to sort through. It's her favourite quiet game at the moment:awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I have my math exam on Monday!!!!!! im crapping it i better pass or im guna slap myself! but then i will use pregnancy brain as an excuse lol x

OMG I'm so glad I don't have a maths exam on Monday:haha: Stop reading this April and go and revise!!!!:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Who's the power poster now then? :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

CRUUUUUUUNCHHIIEEEEE!!!!

NEEEEEWWWWWWBIE!!!!

:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See ya later turts, I'm off to sneak in a couple of squares of the Galaxy chocolate bar I smuggled in from England then set to my tasks of the day...

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I'm going to cry so much with emotion when I see the first Turtle baby pic, especially Kit's and then April's since I've met them pregnant in real life so their bumps aren't at all virtual to me now :cry::cry::cry: You bumpoid turtles should somehow save this thread, to give to your kids when they're older and they'll see the whole passage of their conception through to birth.:haha:
> 
> Lovely bump *April*, you're so slim around the bump, you won't have to do any mad dieting after baby's born, that's for sure:thumbup: And completely unrelated, I really hope Angel does go to my old high school, that would be so sweet:kiss:
> 
> Well I'm going to do some gardening and cleaning and shopping today, we have a party tomorrow night so need to prepare things a bit, hoping to do a barbecue but the weather's looking a bit iffy...
> 
> Happy Friday All xxxxxxxxxxxx

ah thanks Bethany :), my sister goes to that school at the moment aswell so i would love for Angel to go there! it is meant to be such a good school too :D i will be looking around it next year! how scary! x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have my math exam on Monday!!!!!! im crapping it i better pass or im guna slap myself! but then i will use pregnancy brain as an excuse lol x
> 
> OMG I'm so glad I don't have a maths exam on Monday:haha: Stop reading this April and go and revise!!!!:tease:Click to expand...

dam i got caught :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Question: Do u ever feel like a bad wife? After the pregnancy ended I thought of myself like a failure. That thought remains a bit even tho I know I am not. I also threw myself into cooking and cleaning bc it was my way of controlling my environment. I m no longer cooking much and house is clean but not spotless like it used to be. Not to say a good wife cleans and cooks and my DH doesn't expect that nor has he in any way made me feel like a bad wife he thinks I'm crazy for thinking it. Maybe I'm just hormonal today. God help u's when I start the hard core fertility drugs Tuesday :dohh: but anyone ever feel like that? It's driving me mad that I can't figure out y I feel like this when DH is happy I'm happy with DH. Maybe it just goes back to feeling like a failure and once I'm pregnant and we know he/she is heathy that feelin will just go away. What r ur thoughts?
> 
> Well these things are so particular to the individual couple and what they
> expect of each other. DH knows I'm a bad wife in the traditional sense (the
> spotless house and the dinner served promptly at 7pm can often come second
> to a good bike ride or a sewing project I'm into, or BnB:blush:) but I
> encourage him to see that I'm nonetheless a good mother and a good laugh
> and you can't have everything:haha: I am sooooo messy though and he's very
> tidy, that's the main area I have to really try to control:shrug: I guess it's
> normal your hormonal treatment is making you wobble a bit, but I'm sure once
> you're pregnant with your healthy bubba your thoughts will be on the future
> and you'll feel just fine:flower::hugs: Next Tuesday hey for the hardcore ones?
> What do they give you then?Click to expand...

Thanks b. Dh keeps tellin me He thinks I'm a great wife and if I think I'm a failure I must think he is 2 bc he made the baby with me so that helps to know bc I don't view him as one so I can't view myself as one. Dh is very happy with me so all this is in my head and prob hormones. Next Tuesday r the drugs to make me over ovulate they r supposed to make u very hormonal so I hope they do not make me 2 loopy!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Question: Do u ever feel like a bad wife? After the pregnancy ended I thought of myself like a failure. That thought remains a bit even tho I know I am not. I also threw myself into cooking and cleaning bc it was my way of controlling my environment. I m no longer cooking much and house is clean but not spotless like it used to be. Not to say a good wife cleans and cooks and my DH doesn't expect that nor has he in any way made me feel like a bad wife he thinks I'm crazy for thinking it. Maybe I'm just hormonal today. God help u's when I start the hard core fertility drugs Tuesday :dohh: but anyone ever feel like that? It's driving me mad that I can't figure out y I feel like this when DH is happy I'm happy with DH. Maybe it just goes back to feeling like a failure and once I'm pregnant and we know he/she is heathy that feelin will just go away. What r ur thoughts?
> 
> Well these things are so particular to the individual couple and what they
> expect of each other. DH knows I'm a bad wife in the traditional sense (the
> spotless house and the dinner served promptly at 7pm can often come second
> to a good bike ride or a sewing project I'm into, or BnB:blush:) but I
> encourage him to see that I'm nonetheless a good mother and a good laugh
> and you can't have everything:haha: I am sooooo messy though and he's very
> tidy, that's the main area I have to really try to control:shrug: I guess it's
> normal your hormonal treatment is making you wobble a bit, but I'm sure once
> you're pregnant with your healthy bubba your thoughts will be on the future
> and you'll feel just fine:flower::hugs: Next Tuesday hey for the hardcore ones?
> What do they give you then?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks b. Dh keeps tellin me He thinks I'm a great wife and if I think I'm a failure I must think he is 2 bc he made the baby with me so that helps to know bc I don't view him as one so I can't view myself as one. Dh is very happy with me so all this is in my head and prob hormones. Next Tuesday r the drugs to make me over ovulate they r supposed to make u very hormonal so I hope they do not make me 2 loopy!:wacko:Click to expand...

We're here for you if you do go bonkers from over-ovulation:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I'm going to cry so much with emotion when I see the first Turtle baby pic, especially Kit's and then April's since I've met them pregnant in real life so their bumps aren't at all virtual to me now :cry::cry::cry: You bumpoid turtles should somehow save this thread, to give to your kids when they're older and they'll see the whole passage of their conception through to birth.:haha:
> 
> Lovely bump *April*, you're so slim around the bump, you won't have to do any mad dieting after baby's born, that's for sure:thumbup: And completely unrelated, I really hope Angel does go to my old high school, that would be so sweet:kiss:
> 
> Well I'm going to do some gardening and cleaning and shopping today, we have a party tomorrow night so need to prepare things a bit, hoping to do a barbecue but the weather's looking a bit iffy...
> 
> Happy Friday All xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ah thanks Bethany :), my sister goes to that school at the moment aswell so i would love for Angel to go there! it is meant to be such a good school too :D i will be looking around it next year! how scary! xClick to expand...

It is a good school, rather strict though so the rebellious ones had fun, lots to rebel against:haha: I used to be told off all the time for uniform errors. I seem to remember being sent home once for wearing dark brown shoes and not black ones, though I might have imagined the 'being sent home' bit! I guess nowadays they're a bit more lenient since most schools in Europe don't even wear uniform! And good sports teams there:thumbup:

I was trimming shrubs in the garden but it started raining heavily, so a quick :coffee: and then I'm going to clear out some junk from my studio and tidy it up a bit. I always get the urge to do that when I get back from holidays:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I have mittelschmerz since I have groin sensations (although it could be a cycling strain from yesterday) and a mild headache which I also sometimes get around O. But as I was saying to Kit over our lunch I don't really want to get pregnant just before my holiday now, since I want to do loads of sport and try windsurfing and play tennis and then in the evenings get merry with DH in the campsite bar :drunk:


----------



## Essie

Have any of you seen a film called "The Backup Plan"? It's on Sky anytime at the moment, it's about a woman who has artificial insemination to get pregnant, and then meets a guy she really likes. It's a rom-com.

Anyway, there is a scene in it where two men are talking about how they have been replaced by a pregnancy pillow. Made me think of you ladies and Percy :haha:


----------



## addie25

I love that movie! Henares that pillow and put it in the trash :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! My nan's birthday today. Got her some vouchers . Adam's mum gave me £100 to see us through :blush: shes so good to me... 

Addie I concur with what the turtles said... I understand how you feel though I currently have no reason to believe myself a failure in the OH/babies/sex dept. Rather the other way round :haha: :shrug: I think your DH has quite the point, but these things as women are different and well I guess you just have to ride it out. Sometimes a thousand reassurances won't help. But I believe it'll all come good in the end for you and EJ :thumbup: and you will definitely be stronger from this experience. You'll come out together and you'll both feel like a great success. I can't wait to share it with you. I think (an please forgive me) humour will be your best aid with the super whacky drugs. One day you WILL laugh about the effects and things (including you freaking about the fart injections) surrounding your IVF bebe.

B it's gloomy here too. Mmm :munch: galaxy. My school was catholic and very strict we still had to wear black shoes, skirts only for girls, no hair dying or shaving allowed, hair bobbled had to be certain colour, strict lengths of ties, skirts and shirts always tucked in :shock: you weren't allowed to be seen about school if you committed uniform misdemeanour! Makes for good stories when you're older though. Enjoy studio stuff. I've started Vanity Fair seeing as no one answered me yesterday :cry: 

Trin I loved your cat pageant! I seen on Facebook last night. Is not nice is it a lizard that'll grow one back? That may sound stupid :blush: but don't some of them not even have nerves in their tail?

Happy Friday Kit - it's your penultimate Friday in work today.

Adams shirking work today so we're chilling at a friends house! I am bored I have to say... :shrug: need to jump on the computer and do some work if I can!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> I love that movie! Henares that pillow and put it in the trash :haha:

I've just seen that bit! I was :shock: thinking what would the turtles do if their OH did that??


----------



## firstbaby25

I wish I was ever allowed to watch a Tom com essie. Sounds delightful! But alas no, I haven't seen it!


----------



## addie25

I wanted to go to a school with uniforms . One time i borrowed my friends catholic school uniform ( but that was for ....... Lol ) dh liked it. My school was so competitive wth clothes. Who had the best outfits n shoes it wud have been nice to b in a uniform.


----------



## firstbaby25

B I'm a bit like that hence my ntnp. I've no reason to believe that fertile sex will het me preggo or that I can get preggo slatted to the fact that naturally my oh is quite miserable and doesn't want a lot of sex I can't turn it down, ever. Just in case that was my month you know? I am in effect invoking sod's law, walking a titerope (??) etc etc. So that's my on topic bit. Interestingly, I'm so not turned to o pains anymore that I couldn't tell you if we have had fertile :sex:. Had some fun last night actually. Only 6 days after the last :thumbup: that's good for me!


----------



## addie25

yes I think u are correct I will b laughing one day soon n my hormonal ride starting next week I'm sure will b Somehing to laugh about!!! I am still nervous about that big daily injection someone at work did it and said since I'm so thin it will hurt where they r telling me to put it :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well what a supportive thing to say. It might hurt but for like 30 seconds! So worth it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B I'm a bit like that hence my ntnp. I've no reason to believe that fertile sex will het me preggo or that I can get preggo slatted to the fact that naturally my oh is quite miserable and doesn't want a lot of sex I can't turn it down, ever. Just in case that was my month you know? I am in effect invoking sod's law, walking a titerope (??) etc etc. So that's my on topic bit. Interestingly, I'm so not turned to o pains anymore that I couldn't tell you if we have had fertile :sex:. Had some fun last night actually. Only 6 days after the last :thumbup: that's good for me!

Ho ho -you make Adam sound like a bundle of fun there:haha:

Actually I think my O pains are now cycle strain from the hills.:-k They feel a bit muscular/tendon-y rather than follicular:shrug: 

I _think_ I've read Vanity Fair, about 200yrs ago. I'm hungry and don't know what to eat now. I've just had cream cheese on toast and fancy something else but I'm not sure what. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I just found a bag of beef Hula Hoops in my potato and onion basket in the kitchen! I hid them there when I got back from England so DH didn't eat them but forgot:dohh:

Nom Nom:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

YUMMMMMMM!

I'm only going to eat half the bag so as to have more bliss tomorrow :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

*Hi lovers! Another busy morning with my babies. They came round again and Alex warmed to OH a bit more and was chatting away to him and showing him stuff. Alex also asked me to pick his nose lol and elected me the one to change his pooey bum. My god, 2 yr olds have disgusting nappies. I was gagging. 


*


----------



## Sarachka

*ON TOPIC TALK:

I am 2 DPO with plenty of BD in the fertile period but limited slightly before to build up strong sperm lol.


*


----------



## Sarachka

*

HOLLY I was going to give you these last weekend:

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_e9BPRBopaj0/TTzVD1T6JSI/AAAAAAAAB6o/Gi7HSlbfq0w/s640/00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000McVities_Baked_Mini_Cheddars_Branston_Pickle_Flavour_50g.jpg


*


----------



## Sarachka

*JaynieLover,

I have no read Vanity Fair, or many other 'classics' for that matter. Right now I'm onto my second Judy Blume book haha. It's so silly and cute.



*


----------



## Sarachka

*APRIL that note was so cute that your OH left yesterday! I'd love mine to do something like that but he doesn't. He does send nice texts sometimes though.*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *
> 
> HOLLY I was going to give you these last weekend:
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_e9BPRBopaj0/TTzVD1T6JSI/AAAAAAAAB6o/Gi7HSlbfq0w/s640/00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000McVities_Baked_Mini_Cheddars_Branston_Pickle_Flavour_50g.jpg
> 
> 
> *

I WILL get that bag out the screen https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Ordinateur/ordi-casse-20060614.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *ON TOPIC TALK:
> 
> I am 2 DPO with plenty of BD in the fertile period but limited slightly before to build up strong sperm lol.
> 
> 
> *

Oooh I shall be watching this space closely https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/000a8.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

hello all just catching up hope ya'll well


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooooh OUCH!! Yeah definately :af:

Poor iguana :(

Lovely bump pics :D


----------



## mummyApril

I AM FUMING!!! why do there have to be chavvy little scumbags in England?! and why does my OH need to be bloody mothered! hes phone has been stolen (blackberry) because dumass Jay decided oh il leave my van unlocked with my phone in a bright orange case on charge! what an idiot! so as its in my name iv cancelled it, we had no insurance as im always careful with phones, Jay clearly isnt! anyway, orange said he could have a new handset for 60 odd with insurance, or with just care 70 odd! or they will send out a sim and he can use an old orange phone! its fine he can be punished and use my old phone lol! im just so angry at both the scum and jay, least i wont have to keep asking if hes locked his van now, sorry for the rant and foul language! x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> 
> I'm going to cry so much with emotion when I see the first Turtle baby pic, especially Kit's and then April's since I've met them pregnant in real life so their bumps aren't at all virtual to me now :cry::cry::cry: You bumpoid turtles should somehow save this thread, to give to your kids when they're older and they'll see the whole passage of their conception through to birth.:haha:
> 
> Lovely bump *April*, you're so slim around the bump, you won't have to do any mad dieting after baby's born, that's for sure:thumbup: And completely unrelated, I really hope Angel does go to my old high school, that would be so sweet:kiss:
> 
> Well I'm going to do some gardening and cleaning and shopping today, we have a party tomorrow night so need to prepare things a bit, hoping to do a barbecue but the weather's looking a bit iffy...
> 
> Happy Friday All xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ah thanks Bethany :), my sister goes to that school at the moment aswell so i would love for Angel to go there! it is meant to be such a good school too :D i will be looking around it next year! how scary! xClick to expand...
> 
> It is a good school, rather strict though so the rebellious ones had fun, lots to rebel against:haha: I used to be told off all the time for uniform errors. I seem to remember being sent home once for wearing dark brown shoes and not black ones, though I might have imagined the 'being sent home' bit! I guess nowadays they're a bit more lenient since most schools in Europe don't even wear uniform! And good sports teams there:thumbup:
> 
> I was trimming shrubs in the garden but it started raining heavily, so a quick :coffee: and then I'm going to clear out some junk from my studio and tidy it up a bit. I always get the urge to do that when I get back from holidays:shrug:Click to expand...

see thats like the Ursuline in Brentwood, too strict so a lot of rebelling (especially for me) to do! but then when things did happen id get the blame and id get punished even if it wasnt me! so id sulk lol! 
but no i definitely want Angel going to the best school that she possibly can, even if i revise and study with her to make it more fun i shall!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *APRIL that note was so cute that your OH left yesterday! I'd love mine to do something like that but he doesn't. He does send nice texts sometimes though.*

my OH wont be sending any texts soon! but im glad you get nice texts :)
Alex sounds so cute apart from the pooey bum! oh God i have it all to come i forgot about poo! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *
> 
> HOLLY I was going to give you these last weekend:
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_e9BPRBopaj0/TTzVD1T6JSI/AAAAAAAAB6o/Gi7HSlbfq0w/s640/00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000McVities_Baked_Mini_Cheddars_Branston_Pickle_Flavour_50g.jpg
> 
> 
> *

i love these!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> HOLLY I was going to give you these last weekend:
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_e9BPRBopaj0/TTzVD1T6JSI/AAAAAAAAB6o/Gi7HSlbfq0w/s640/00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000McVities_Baked_Mini_Cheddars_Branston_Pickle_Flavour_50g.jpg
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I WILL get that bag out the screen https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Ordinateur/ordi-casse-20060614.gifClick to expand...

i have never laughed so much at a post! this is just too funny lol!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> *ON TOPIC TALK:
> 
> I am 2 DPO with plenty of BD in the fertile period but limited slightly before to build up strong sperm lol.
> 
> 
> *

:thumbup:sounds like a good plan you followe there sarachka!!! Really really hope to hear some good news soon:winkwink:

so what does youe sis make of your OH? so cute how holding little sophie makes him broodier i still dont think my OH knows whats a coming lol!!! He says he does but we shall see, he said the other day he wont be scared of holding him or dressing him etc if he cries he wont feel he has hurt him:haha:

well Ginge im sorry :hugs: stoopid witch broke through chin up soon it will be july and we will be all drooling over the first turtle bebes pictures that will keep us all entertained:kiss:

jaynie i haven't read 'vanity fair' either i usually prefer chick lit to be honest not into hardcore reads :wacko:

Since i finished work Nate has been very mobile feel like he is having a flippin rave or something!!:haha:

maybe he is trying to turn his lil self round :wacko: i will see if i can feel his lil head later in bed when i lay flat:thumbup:

I so cant wait to finish work its such a drag now and dont feel like im part of the team anymore and that im not much use as i find it difficult to get up and down off the floor now to do their nappies and also sitting on their diddy chairs at the table is a pain :cry:no wonder ate is wrong way round probably sick of been squashed!!!!

molly great pic you look as big as me hehe:happydance:

april also nice pic of james and silly OH leaving the van unlocked :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

That stinks about his phone. My dh lost his phone the first day of our honeymoon!!! Could not get a new one till we got back 2 weeks later!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *ON TOPIC TALK:
> 
> I am 2 DPO with plenty of BD in the fertile period but limited slightly before to build up strong sperm lol.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> :thumbup:sounds like a good plan you followe there sarachka!!! Really really hope to hear some good news soon:winkwink:
> 
> so what does youe sis make of your OH? so cute how holding little sophie makes him broodier i still dont think my OH knows whats a coming lol!!! He says he does but we shall see, he said the other day he wont be scared of holding him or dressing him etc if he cries he wont feel he has hurt him:haha:Click to expand...

My sis seems to like him, which is nice as I know he was worried about her not accepting him. My BIL is arriving this evening and I don;t know if they will meet each other but BIL is a tougher nut to crack. He doesn't really like anyone. Oh well. It was lovely today with Alex running around our house and Sophie in my arms, and OH made us all an omelet to eat, was a real preview into a couple of years down the line I hope!


----------



## addie25

Sara: sounds like ur having a great time! It is a look into ur future u are correct!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

how funny Jay walks in from work and Angel sarcastically says 'have you locked your van' haha we had a giggle!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Sara: sounds like ur having a great time! It is a look into ur future u are correct!!!:thumbup:

it does panic me though bc it's such hard work and I'm so tired and don't know how I'll manage two of my own!

But at least you start off with a new-born. No wonder people who adopt toddlers are known for having 'post-adoption depression' bc all of a sudden having a CHILD would be craaaazy hard to adjust to.


----------



## addie25

I am so bored. 3 more hours of work then down to the beach house! Im driving down alone bc DH is going to a concert and coming down to the beach at 130am I did not want to go to that concert. It's that band I do not like at all that has 4 hour shows!!! Who can sit for 4 hours listening to the same thing!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

What band addie? Beach house again - lucky girl! I seen the motor home for the first time today. LOVED it! 

It's ok, I like the old stuff because it's kind of like a history lesson :haha: 

Sarah - that's what I think when I have Erin about the glimpses in the future and how will I manage? But like you say you have them new born and then get to their temperament/disposition... It helps I reckon.


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> so this is me 29 + 2 days but im still the same maybe smaller lol (scuse nakedness) x

Yay, April!!! Looks gorgeous!! :thumbup:



addie25 said:


> I wanted to go to a school with uniforms . One time i borrowed my friends catholic school uniform ( but that was for ....... Lol ) dh liked it. My school was so competitive wth clothes. Who had the best outfits n shoes it wud have been nice to b in a uniform.

My junior high had uniforms and I will say, it was still competitive. Who could buy the most expensive khaki pants and white polo shirts?!?!? Ridiculous. It was much easier in high school when there wasn't any uniform, I think. At least then you didn't have to shop for hours to find 'uniform type' clothes that were not hideous (with pleats and the like!).



mummyApril said:


> I AM FUMING!!! why do there have to be chavvy little scumbags in England?! and why does my OH need to be bloody mothered! hes phone has been stolen (blackberry) because dumass Jay decided oh il leave my van unlocked with my phone in a bright orange case on charge! what an idiot! so as its in my name iv cancelled it, we had no insurance as im always careful with phones, Jay clearly isnt! anyway, orange said he could have a new handset for 60 odd with insurance, or with just care 70 odd! or they will send out a sim and he can use an old orange phone! its fine he can be punished and use my old phone lol! im just so angry at both the scum and jay, least i wont have to keep asking if hes locked his van now, sorry for the rant and foul language! x

Eeee, that sucks. Sounds like a right punishment for him to have to use one of your old phones :haha: Let him save his pennies for a new one :thumbup:



addie25 said:


> I am so bored. 3 more hours of work then down to the beach house! Im driving down alone bc DH is going to a concert and coming down to the beach at 130am I did not want to go to that concert. It's that band I do not like at all that has 4 hour shows!!! Who can sit for 4 hours listening to the same thing!!!

Yay for beach house!!! Is it warm there? Warm enough for swimming?? I love swimming :) A bit chilly today, though.


----------



## addie25

The band is called Phish. We go to beach house every weekend but it won't be fun dh is playing music with his friend while there :dohh: n none of y friends could come this weekend.


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning!!

I have a bump pic for you all! My tum feels HUGE all of a sudden!!! The day at my massage appointment (Wednesday morning) I was laying flat on my back and reached down to my tum and WOW there was my huge uterus. I was amazed! I guess I haven't felt around enough, so I was shocked. When I lay flat on my back my extra "padding" falls towards my chest I think so one can feel my uterus better.... Anyway, that night I had DH feel it - I took his hand and started just below my rib cage to show him my squishy upper tum and squish squish squished down until he landed on my uterus and his eyes got all wide and he was also amazed. It was so cute, he kissed my tum and said, "I love you baby".

So here's my bump progression. 1st picture is 9 weeks, then 15 weeks then yesterday at two days shy of 19 weeks!! I did two yesterday, one with shirt up and one with shirt down. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1647copy.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1695copy.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1735.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1731.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

And we got our new bed yesterday!! :dance:

I NUV IT SO MUCH!!! :dance:

I'll take some pictures of it today for you all :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

And tomorrow I'll have a mango!! YUM!!


----------



## addie25

Aww love the bump pic n love how he kissed baby and said I love u baby!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Sara: sounds like ur having a great time! It is a look into ur future u are correct!!!:thumbup:
> 
> it does panic me though bc it's such hard work and I'm so tired and don't know how I'll manage two of my own!
> 
> But at least you start off with a new-born. No wonder people who adopt toddlers are known for having 'post-adoption depression' bc all of a sudden having a CHILD would be craaaazy hard to adjust to.Click to expand...

I agree, being thrown in at the deep end would be hard! You get a nice long warm up with the baby part, and come to love them so much by the time they're terrors that you forgive them everything:hugs: Holly is just entering the 'I'm a toddler :tease::brat::wohoo:' phase at the moment:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely bump pics *Luna*:thumbup: All ready for your glamour bikini:happydance:

*Jaynie* my all time favourite book is Anna Karenina, you read it? 
Like you I really like the (Russian) history you learn from it, plus it's dark and romantic:cloud9: And I love all the other Russian classics :book:

Off to swimming club tonight, it's going to be weird swimming in chlorinated water after 2 weeks of sea water:shipw:

Have lovely evenings all:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

April and Luna, I love the bump pics!


----------



## Mollykins

So restless!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been swimming and back and am still hogging the thread today, quiet turts:haha:

*Molly* and *Kit*- I'll be sending you some semi-turtle mail- I say semi since it's not new gifts but a couple of things I found whilst having a clear out today which may be of more use to you than me and you may like. Will post trés soon:thumbup:

Sooo swimming was good but I've really lost form since my sportively lazy holiday. My arms ached after about 4 lengths of butterfly:wacko: So I just did a pleasure swim and it was nuvly:cloud9:

Just cooking some chicken o'curry, nom o'nom :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my DSS's came back this evening from their mum for 'our' week and I'm oddly fond of them and their large feet, having not seen them for a while :shrug: And DSS The Elder is well jel of my Tour de France map! I might pin it on a common place on the wall for consultation during The Big Race, if I feel like sharing that is....:haha: 
You girls MUST watch Le Tour? Brits have cycling in their bones and Americans have Lance Armstrong! Maybe Trin is exempted, do they even have bikes in SA Trin? :tease:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah the tour de France is pretty big here :) it's not my favourite to watch though :shrug:

Trin have you got/are you watching England v Exiles?


----------



## HollyMonkey

My baby swimmers friend has finally bought a bike and baby seat!:happydance: So tomorrow weather permitting we'll cycle to the pool together, youpeee, it's so much quicker than walking there!


----------



## hellybean

Hello Everyone, i am fairly new on here and i just wanted to say a big HI and i have read through some of the posts and it seemed a very nice thread indeed!

congratulation to all those who have had their BFP and Gook luck to all those waiting! 

xxx :dust:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

How is everyone? Ready to enjoy the weekend I trust? I am!!

I'm very tired and ready for beddybyes soon but just wanted to say hi before I go. At 4am this morning, I was doing laundry....as usual I had been lying awake due to being uncomfortable with hip and leg pain :( I usually just lie there and hope I drop back off to sleep but last night frustration took over and I got up. I went back to bed about 45 minutes later and managed to get another 2 hours sleep :thumbup: Getting up might be the way to go :shrug:

So tomorrow I'm going to a little boy's 6 month old birthday party....yes, 6 months old :wacko: He was born very close to Christmas so his mum has decided to throw him a party every summer so as he doesn't lose out to Christmas.

Aside from that I'm just going to take it easy....what about all you Turtletonians?? 

:flower::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah the tour de France is pretty big here :) it's not my favourite to watch though :shrug:
> 
> Trin have you got/are you watching England v Exiles?

It's not really a spectator sport, you have to follow the _*intrigue*_ :happydance:

But if you see parts of it live it's just amazing, like a big party. It came by my village once and we go to the Champs Elysees for the arrival each year, only we're in Brittany this year so will miss the party:cry:

Ho Ho Ho DH has just shown me our wedding photo in the local magazine that arrived today:rofl: It's very naff but rather :awww: DH is very chuffed INDEED:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

hellybean said:


> Hello Everyone, i am fairly new on here and i just wanted to say a big HI and i have read through some of the posts and it seemed a very nice thread indeed!
> 
> congratulation to all those who have had their BFP and Gook luck to all those waiting!
> 
> xxx :dust:

hello hellybean https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/panneau-welcome.gif

Liking your name:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> How is everyone? Ready to enjoy the weekend I trust? I am!!
> 
> I'm very tired and ready for beddybyes soon but just wanted to say hi before I go. At 4am this morning, I was doing laundry....as usual I had been lying awake due to being uncomfortable with hip and leg pain :( I usually just lie there and hope I drop back off to sleep but last night frustration took over and I got up. I went back to bed about 45 minutes later and managed to get another 2 hours sleep :thumbup: Getting up might be the way to go :shrug:
> 
> So tomorrow I'm going to a little boy's 6 month old birthday party....yes, 6 months old :wacko: He was born very close to Christmas so his mum has decided to throw him a party every summer so as he doesn't lose out to Christmas.
> 
> Aside from that I'm just going to take it easy....what about all you Turtletonians??
> 
> :flower::hugs:

Holly was born on the 3rd Jan, which is fairly close to Christmas and I'm going to buy her a doll for her 18 months:thumbup: But that's because I nuv her to smiddlypoops and back, plus I've seen a doll I want to get for her to play in water with, but I'm not fussed about her having her birthday hot on the heels of Christmas:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

hellybean said:


> Hello Everyone, i am fairly new on here and i just wanted to say a big HI and i have read through some of the posts and it seemed a very nice thread indeed!
> 
> congratulation to all those who have had their BFP and Gook luck to all those waiting!
> 
> xxx :dust:

Hello hellybean! :wave:

I hope you will join us on this thread...we're all a friendly lot :thumbup:

Tell us a bit about yourself...if you'd like to of course :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah the tour de France is pretty big here :) it's not my favourite to watch though :shrug:
> 
> Trin have you got/are you watching England v Exiles?
> 
> It's not really a spectator sport, you have to follow the _*intrigue*_ :happydance:
> 
> But if you see parts of it live it's just amazing, like a big party. It came by my village once and we go to the Champs Elysees for the arrival each year, only we're in Brittany this year so will miss the party:cry:
> 
> Ho Ho Ho DH has just shown me our wedding photo in the local magazine that arrived today:rofl: It's very naff but rather :awww: DH is very chuffed INDEED:haha:Click to expand...

Ooo, is the published pic one that we have seen?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed too soon in a mo https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Endormi/Dodo-reve-23.gif sleep tight Kitty cat:hugs::kiss::friends:

And sleep tight all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## new mummy2010

Welcome HellyBean good luck for ttc !!

Kit- I had the best weeks sleep lAst week at the caravan and this week serious insomnia its pooey not liking it at all 

Luna-aww look at your lil belly growing all baby shaped yay for mango in the morn !!!

I'm so tired just watching the last episode of 'injustice' on itv anyone watched it all this week ?

14 days left at work whooooooooo


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> How is everyone? Ready to enjoy the weekend I trust? I am!!
> 
> I'm very tired and ready for beddybyes soon but just wanted to say hi before I go. At 4am this morning, I was doing laundry....as usual I had been lying awake due to being uncomfortable with hip and leg pain :( I usually just lie there and hope I drop back off to sleep but last night frustration took over and I got up. I went back to bed about 45 minutes later and managed to get another 2 hours sleep :thumbup: Getting up might be the way to go :shrug:
> 
> So tomorrow I'm going to a little boy's 6 month old birthday party....yes, 6 months old :wacko: He was born very close to Christmas so his mum has decided to throw him a party every summer so as he doesn't lose out to Christmas.
> 
> Aside from that I'm just going to take it easy....what about all you Turtletonians??
> 
> :flower::hugs:
> 
> Holly was born on the 3rd Jan, which is fairly close to Christmas and I'm going to buy her a doll for her 18 months:thumbup: But that's because I nuv her to smiddlypoops and back, plus I've seen a doll I want to get for her to play in water with, but I'm not fussed about her having her birthday hot on the heels of Christmas:shrug:Click to expand...

Quite right too B. To be honest, I think it's quite OTT really although I'm not judging. Maybe I'll be the same when my LO arrives and find any excuse to spoil them 'cos I'll nuv them to smiddlywotsits too :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah the tour de France is pretty big here :) it's not my favourite to watch though :shrug:
> 
> Trin have you got/are you watching England v Exiles?
> 
> It's not really a spectator sport, you have to follow the _*intrigue*_ :happydance:
> 
> But if you see parts of it live it's just amazing, like a big party. It came by my village once and we go to the Champs Elysees for the arrival each year, only we're in Brittany this year so will miss the party:cry:
> 
> Ho Ho Ho DH has just shown me our wedding photo in the local magazine that arrived today:rofl: It's very naff but rather :awww: DH is very chuffed INDEED:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, is the published pic one that we have seen?Click to expand...

I'm not sure but I'll take a pic of the magazine pic this weekend! We're a bit bundled up in coats outside in the March chill:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Welcome HellyBean good luck for ttc !!

Kit- I had the best weeks sleep lAst week at the caravan and this week serious insomnia its pooey not liking it at all 

Luna-aww look at your lil belly growing all baby shaped yay for mango in the morn !!!

I'm so tired just watching the last episode of 'injustice' on itv anyone watched it all this week ?

14 days left at work whooooooooo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sleep cometh fast:sleep: See ya tomorrow lovelies. hello/goodnight hayley:wave:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Welcome HellyBean good luck for ttc !!
> 
> Kit- I had the best weeks sleep lAst week at the caravan and this week serious insomnia its pooey not liking it at all
> 
> Luna-aww look at your lil belly growing all baby shaped yay for mango in the morn !!!
> 
> I'm so tired just watching the last episode of 'injustice' on itv anyone watched it all this week ?
> 
> 14 days left at work whooooooooo

Hiya Hayley :wave:

I bet you felt so great after getting some quality sleep...I'd kill for just one whole night's sleep :wacko: Sorry you're struggling to sleep now m'love--it really does exhaust you eh? 

:wohoo: for 14 days of work left!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Bethany, night Hayley....hope we all sleep fantastically well :thumbup::sleep:

Lots of nuv :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! I just arrived at beach house. I am the first one here so I am enjoyin the quiet. MIL should be here in a bit n then we r going to dinner. DH won't b here till late so it's a girls night! It's supposed to rain tomorrow and Sunday but be beautiful during the week when I'm not at the beach!!! :dohh: that's ok I have the :witch: so can't go in the pool or ocean. How was everyones day?


----------



## addie25

hellybean said:


> Hello Everyone, i am fairly new on here and i just wanted to say a big HI and i have read through some of the posts and it seemed a very nice thread indeed!
> 
> congratulation to all those who have had their BFP and Gook luck to all those waiting!
> 
> xxx :dust:

Welcome!! This is a great thread. Such lovely ladies or turtles as we call ourselves!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Phew!! I just put together the patio set we also got at Ikea... Did I mention that? I forget. Anyhow, we sold our bedroom set for $200 and the new frame we got was only $99, so we figured we'd get a patio set because I'm dying to eat outside and listen to the birds and feel the sun on my face!!

So I set it all up by myself! :bodyb:
It was super easy, actually, as really all Ikea furniture is. I know DH will be surprised, but I hope he doesn't give me a hard time - he wouldn't let me do like anything yesterday when we brought the furniture home and stuff. But it really was very easy and none of it was heavy.

I will go take pictures of that, too. I took a picture of our new bedframe to show you girls, too :D

OH! I forgot to mention... I sneezed again last night and wet myself AGAIN. WOW. We were putting together the bedframe and I sneezed and was like, "DAMNIT!" and DH just chuckled and said, "Poor honey". :haha:
I have wised up, though - I sneezed just now and I am making sure to have my pelvic floor muscles engaged before the sneeze occurs :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Also, ON TOPIC:

I weighed myself today and in the last two weeks I've gained EIGHT POUNDS!! :shock:
I do feel a bit pudgier... so I just need to watch the wheat/sweets. It was so easy when I wasn't pregnant, but now that I am I want ice cream every day!! :blush:

I am now 5 pounds above the weight I was the day I got my BFP and still three pounds under the weight I was the day we got back from Victoria (day of conception?). :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

This is the patio set:
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/products/tullero-table-bench-and--armchairs-brown-acacia__15346_PE099546_S4.jpg

I hope you UK/FR/SA girls can see these ikea things I'm posting... When ya'll post stuff from 'Mamas and Papas' I can never see what it is :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna it's lovely :haha: I hope I don't wee when I sneeze when I'm preggo. 

Emandi I see you lurking :hugs: hope you're ok.

Night kit, Holly, April, Hayley...

Hellybean! Love the name :hi: welcome to the crazy turtle thread! You'll love it! How long you been ttc etc? You in uk or states?


----------



## firstbaby25

I can see the patio set!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, good, I'm glad you can see it :thumbup:

And here it is all set up on my porch!! :bodyb:
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253644_10150181279272644_509062643_6683227_5383333_n.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

It does kinda take over the porch... but I think if I turn it the other way it would work better?


----------



## LunaLady

And here is the new bed!! :dance:

What do you think of the quilt? Nice and shabby chic or tacky ugly??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1744.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LunaLady

And ANOTHER pot pic for you all today!! :haha:

Here I am laying flat on my back in bed and BOY can you see my baby bump super good that way! :thumbup: I used to be nearly flat when laying down (though not so when standing :haha: )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1742.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LunaLady

And another warm welcome to Hellybean! :hi:


----------



## LunaLady

Who's a power poster, now, eh?! :bodyb:


----------



## LunaLady

Or I'm just obnoxious :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: I like the quilt & bed and set but am currently looking on my phone. It's ever so late, am next to a snoring OH ATM! I'm gonna have to sleep elsewhere!


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: I like the quilt & bed and set but am currently looking on my phone. It's ever so late, am next to a snoring OH ATM! I'm gonna have to sleep elsewhere!

Eeep! How do you do it?! Thankfully my DH doesn't snore, and on the rare occasion he'll start to I push him over and he stops. It wakes me up every time!! My MIL has to wear some serious ear plugs to sleep in the same room as my FIL. I hope that never happens with DH and me!!


----------



## addie25

Hi Luna I'm going to go back and read.


----------



## addie25

Lol 2 funny that u wet urself again!!! I used to fart when I laughed when I was pregnant lol hope that doesn't happen next time :dohh: mil just showed me cute dresses for our cousin that had a girl . Made me a bit sad but it's ok we will be pregnant with our healthy baby soon!!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Lol 2 funny that u wet urself again!!! I used to fart when I laughed when I was pregnant lol hope that doesn't happen next time :dohh: mil just showed me cute dresses for our cousin that had a girl . Made me a bit sad but it's ok we will be pregnant with our healthy baby soon!!!

Yes you will! Way to keep the PMA, Addie :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

230 am and I am awake. :shrug: dh is still not here but be said he is 5 minutes away so I'm sure I'll fall back to sleep when he is next to me :hugs::happydance: it's hard for me to sleep all night when I'm not in my own bed. My bed at home is so comfortable I nuv it!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Luna u have a mango!!!! Ur almost half way there!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning everyone !!

Been awake since 5.56 blahhh and another totally pooey nights sleep too this is just no good ....
OH has gone off to gym we already walked dog and just a chill out day after food shop and norm sat stuff!!

I have found some shared ownership houses in our town so we may go suss those out !!

Have good saturdays all


----------



## new mummy2010

I know the feeling addie, my bed is comfty but I just can't sleep ;-(

Hope he gets there sharpish and you get some sleepytime !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

Had a lovely time at baby swimmers this morning, all the jollier for cycling there with my friend:thumbup:

*Luna* I LOVE the patchwork quilt:thumbup: And your patio furniture looks great, you found a good match for the flooring!:haha: And cute lying down baby bump:hugs:

*Addie* don't you wear tampons for swimming? I couldn't hack not going swimming everytime I had AF:shrug: Enjoy the beach house though:thumbup:

Have great Saturdays all, off to do some food preparation for our party this evening\\:D/

Laters gators xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning everyone !!
> 
> Been awake since 5.56 blahhh and another totally pooey nights sleep too this is just no good ....
> OH has gone off to gym we already walked dog and just a chill out day after food shop and norm sat stuff!!
> 
> I have found some shared ownership houses in our town so we may go suss those out !!
> 
> Have good saturdays all

Don't you just hate insomnia, makes you feel hungover like you had a big night out but without any of the fun:growlmad:

:hugs: to you Hayley, get an afternoon nap in maybe?xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Luna* you're certainly not alone, since baby I have to consciously clench my PF muscles if I don't want to wet myself sneezing:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning all :flower:

Beauteous pics Luna :cloud9: - thanks! 

Hayley - I had a poo sleep too....was up in the early hours again so today I feel like I have a hangover :nope: Not long to go though, although it's not like once baby comes there will be time for catching up :haha:

Hello everyone else - hope you have a lovely Saturday all :thumbup:

I'm off to the shops to buy a baby gift for the party this afternoon :)

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Holleeeeeemonkeeeeeeeee :wave:

Glad you had a lovely morning cycling/swimbulating :thumbup:

Enjoy your frivolities this eve :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Ladies! Before I do any sort of catch up I have to tell you the funniest story!

Last night in the middle of the night OH got up and SLEEP WALKED over to the exercise machine / window / radiator and *PEE-ED!!!! * I woke up thinking he was going to open the window and then heard the sound of liquid hitting the floor!!!! I turned the lamp on and said BABY! really startled and he just mumbled "oh shit" and went into the bathroom, continued, and got back in to bed and continued sleeping. He didn't remember when he first woke up but it's "all coming back to him now"


----------



## Sarachka

*LUNA! I am always sooooo jealous of your house photos, you guys have such a cute home that is unique to you but also homely and comfy looking. Can I come over for a coffee?*


----------



## Sarachka

*HOLLY I will enclose some Branston pickle chedders in with Holly's Matryoshka shoes, which I'll prob get sent on Monday*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ladies! Before I do any sort of catch up I have to tell you the funniest story!
> 
> Last night in the middle of the night OH got up and SLEEP WALKED over to the exercise machine / window / radiator and *PEE-ED!!!! * I woke up thinking he was going to open the window and then heard the sound of liquid hitting the floor!!!! I turned the lamp on and said BABY! really startled and he just mumbled "oh shit" and went into the bathroom, continued, and got back in to bed and continued sleeping. He didn't remember when he first woke up but it's "all coming back to him now"

:rofl: Just as well it wasn't your first night together!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> *HOLLY I will enclose some Branston pickle chedders in with Holly's Matryoshka shoes, which I'll prob get sent on Monday*

oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YUM :munch: i MUST find some :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ladies! Before I do any sort of catch up I have to tell you the funniest story!
> 
> Last night in the middle of the night OH got up and SLEEP WALKED over to the exercise machine / window / radiator and *PEE-ED!!!! * I woke up thinking he was going to open the window and then heard the sound of liquid hitting the floor!!!! I turned the lamp on and said BABY! really startled and he just mumbled "oh shit" and went into the bathroom, continued, and got back in to bed and continued sleeping. He didn't remember when he first woke up but it's "all coming back to him now"

:rofl:

Y'know, this isn't the first time I've heard of men in particular doing this kind of thing. Especially if they had a few sherbets before going to sleep :winkwink: I once had a male guest who stayed overnight with us after getting extremely drunk (OH's friend) and he lovingly pee'd on all my holiday clothes that were in my guest bedroom wardrobe :shock: I wasn't happy but could see the funny side given a bit of time :wacko:


----------



## addie25

B, I usually do wear tampons but after the loss I haven't been able 2. I have had so many painful things put in me for the procedure I had that was so painful that I get nervous putting anythin in even if it's not painful. I'll get over it eventually but for now I can't wear them:dohh:

So DH arrived and I went rt to sleep :hugs: he's so cute he walked in and said ok time to give u lots of attention. So he rubbed my back and cuddled up n I was out like a light. Being all hormonal I like attention and he stepped rt up to the plate and always pampers me. Even be4 the hormone shots I liked lots of attention :haha: so that has didn't really change actually lol but now I like more than usual!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh yay now it's saying thunder instead of rain. It's actually cool when it rains here tho. The entire upstairs is sliding doors so u see it surrounding u. Beach house is reversed living so we sleep on 1st floor and kitchen and all that is on top floor so we can see the ocean. But at least now maybe I can sit outside and read when dh plays music I'm sure it won't thunder till tonight. 

I really want a :coffee: I'll be back hopefully some turtles are on when I return :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Addie, I'm just having a :coffee: break too- from gardening, done 2 hrs:thumbup: It's because I tidied up my studio yesterday and it's so spotless I daren't even go in there, let alone get paint and mucky things out :argh: 
I like a good thunder storm too, very exciting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg *Kit* that's gross, your sleep wee-er experience:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit that is really gross! How embarrassed would you have been to be that guy?!? OH had had a few drinks, but not like the night of sleeping on the bathroom floor photo, and we'd had some pretty amazing/rough/hot/nasty/ sex and a little chat before going to sleep and he didn't seem drunk at all. He does usually get up once a night at least to pee, but has always found his way to the en suite before now!! The floor boards smell like wee :(


----------



## new mummy2010

sara&kit LOL at your stories im sure we ladies never do that!!!!



addie-glad you got some shut eye< and i like a storm too , we have seen some amazing ones on hols in the dominican & cuba!!

B-i wish i could nap but i have been busy washing cars doing washing dodging the rain mopped all the floors cleaned the hoover (i know weird but still)and now cleaning walls !!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







imagesCA9NA8NX.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

well myself, Jay and the girls have just baked for the last 3 hours, making rice krispy cakes (white and normal chocolate), golden-syrup cornflake cakes, banana cake, cherry fairy cakes, fairy cakes with strawberries on top, and a chocolate cake withstrawberries and whipped cream (OH made all by himself) i still want to make a lemon drizzle cake and was going to bake some cookies but we are leaving that until tomorrow as it will be raining all day! swollen feet :/ lol x


----------



## addie25

Ok I have become very lazy to the point where I didn't want to go upstairs to get water so I asked DH to put the water in the elevator and send it down to me!!!! Now that's lazy!!!

I'm watching wedding crashed now it's a good movie!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mmm, April! I bet your house smells heavenly!! Can I come over??? :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hi Luna!!!! What r u up 2!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> B, I usually do wear tampons but after the loss I haven't been able 2. I have had so many painful things put in me for the procedure I had that was so painful that I get nervous putting anythin in even if it's not painful. I'll get over it eventually but for now I can't wear them:dohh:
> 
> So DH arrived and I went rt to sleep :hugs: he's so cute he walked in and said ok time to give u lots of attention. So he rubbed my back and cuddled up n I was out like a light. Being all hormonal I like attention and he stepped rt up to the plate and always pampers me. Even be4 the hormone shots I liked lots of attention :haha: so that has didn't really change actually lol but now I like more than usual!!!

Sorry your nasty experiences have left their mark on you addie....I don't suppose it's surprising after what you've told us has happened.

I'm glad your DH came in and made you feel special and loved :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit that is really gross! How embarrassed would you have been to be that guy?!? OH had had a few drinks, but not like the night of sleeping on the bathroom floor photo, and we'd had some pretty amazing/rough/hot/nasty/ sex and a little chat before going to sleep and he didn't seem drunk at all. He does usually get up once a night at least to pee, but has always found his way to the en suite before now!! The floor boards smell like wee :(

I know...the thing is, nothing was ever mentioned about it by him, but then as you say, you'd be mortified :blush: No apologies...nothing! :shrug:

Oh no...OH pee'd directly on your floorboards then? Some really strong disinfectant is in order maybe?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just call me HollyGlamPants...spangly halter neck top, skinny jeans, low heels, nail varnish and make up and hairdo:happydance:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/frappe-moi.gif


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well myself, Jay and the girls have just baked for the last 3 hours, making rice krispy cakes (white and normal chocolate), golden-syrup cornflake cakes, banana cake, cherry fairy cakes, fairy cakes with strawberries on top, and a chocolate cake withstrawberries and whipped cream (OH made all by himself) i still want to make a lemon drizzle cake and was going to bake some cookies but we are leaving that until tomorrow as it will be raining all day! swollen feet :/ lol x

NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM :munch:

:brat: :brat: :brat: all of the above!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ok I have become very lazy to the point where I didn't want to go upstairs to get water so I asked DH to put the water in the elevator and send it down to me!!!! Now that's lazy!!!
> 
> I'm watching wedding crashed now it's a good movie!!!!

:haha:

It's not lazyness..it's thinking "out of the box" :winkwink:

Enjoy the film :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just call me HollyGlamPants...spangly halter neck top, skinny jeans, low heels, nail varnish and make up and hairdo:happydance:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/frappe-moi.gif

Well get thine camera in thine hand and take us a glam shot so we can admire your Parisian chic :thumbup: Pleeeeeeeease? :flower:


----------



## addie25

Thanks Kit. Yea DH has been lovely. He's playing music now with his friend i think it's gong to be a day of music :wacko:I hope not tho my tv is blasting downstairs and I can still hear them.


----------



## LunaLady

Hey Addie! :D
Not much a do... we just got back from breakfast a bit ago. We decided on the spur of the moment to go out... I had eggs benedict. YUM.

I agree with Kit - B you need to post a picture of you in your skinny jeans so we can all live vicariously through you and your posh Parisian self! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

*Was going to have an evening of turtle chatting and eBaying but I called OH to say HI and he requested I make soup so off the the kitchen I go like a good chechen house wife!*

https://beardsandbellies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/old-russian-lady.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Was going to have an evening of turtle chatting and eBaying but I called OH to say HI and he requested I make soup so off the the kitchen I go like a good chechen house wife!*
> 
> https://beardsandbellies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/old-russian-lady.jpg

:haha:

Is that pic a flash forward into the future by about 40 years? :winkwink: What kind of soup has OH requested?


----------



## addie25

Hahahahahh 2 funny !!!

Now dh wants to go to an art show that's on the island today. He loves lookin for art for the house. We still have yet to hang our wedding pic tho we need to get a frame. We have other weddiv picture over the fire place out but not on wall.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *Was going to have an evening of turtle chatting and eBaying but I called OH to say HI and he requested I make soup so off the the kitchen I go like a good chechen house wife!*
> 
> https://beardsandbellies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/old-russian-lady.jpg
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Is that pic a flash forward into the future by about 40 years? :winkwink: What kind of soup has OH requested?Click to expand...

She probably about 35 that woman! :haha: He didn't specify the type of soup he wanted. That would just be demanding :winkwink: But I'm making chicken soup but oh no, I'm out of mustard!


----------



## kit_cat

It's too quiet on here :shhh:

I can't think of anything to talk to myself about :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi kit + sarachka

I'm just catching. Up lying on the bed watching tv so very tired and really want some sleep and more mint choc chip ice cream!!!

What ya both been upto today?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi kit + sarachka
> 
> I'm just catching. Up lying on the bed watching tv so very tired and really want some sleep and more mint choc chip ice cream!!!
> 
> What ya both been upto today?

Hi doll :wave:

Glad you're taking it easy :thumbup:

Today I was at one of OH's friend's little boy's parties. It was in a field with bouncy castle/ball pit etc but it was bloomin' freezing! 'Twas nice to see all the kids dashing around though :thumbup:

What about you - except from your car washing etc? 

Oh, and the hospital bag will definitely be completed tomorrow FOR SURE!!


----------



## addie25

Dh is so healthy let me tell u he is otsike having a cigar and drinking a red bull!!!! It's like do we need more issues he is already on steroids for his nose I hope his sperm turn out ok I will be so upset!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Dh is so healthy let me tell u he is otsike having a cigar and drinking a red bull!!!! It's like do we need more issues he is already on steroids for his nose I hope his sperm turn out ok I will be so upset!

Ah don't worry your pretty little head m'love. It's not what someone does occasionally or as a once in a while treat that affects things, it's more likely constant abuse of the body. All will be well :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yea true but I hate the red bull he drinks he does that often n I know it's not good for sperm!!! To me is I have to take shots daily u do something n stop being unhealthy with red bull.

Finally starting raining a bit. Everyone wants to go night swimming so I may have to try and get past my fear and wear a tampon :shrug: I duno I have to think about it. Oh dh was so sensitive be4 I asked to stop at cvs and he goes what u need tampons in front of his friends. Then he Stood there with his friend waiting for me to come and pay for what I was getting ! His friends like no worries I'm engaged. ahhhh he thinks he's so funny :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Ok I'm done ranting about DH he's been great I'm just hormonal :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ok I'm done ranting about DH he's been great I'm just hormonal :wacko:

:haha:

Best to let it all out I say!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I think it's time to say goodnight. Think I'll do the same as Hayley and go and watch some TV in bed.

Night/Afternoon all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning Chicks !!! 

I have been up since 4am. due to OH waking me up and demanding he wanted to watch the end of le mans in the bedroom :growlmad: boys are so annoying....may go and jump on him in a min ! 

Think I am going to plead with my lovely daddy today to go and get some lino for the kitchen today ......he has a monster truck so can bring it home for me 

I have a HORRID kitchen....it needs a new kitchen fitted but it's going to cost a bomb....we need to replace the boiler and knock some walls down so its going to be a few years before we can do that BUT I would like some new flooring as the £1 kitchen tiles laid last year are all lifting 

so.... I have nice old cream units and a lovely orange worktop.....do you think a dark floor would be ok ? I saw a nice one yesterday that looks like fake slate...... I also have painted one wall pink in the kitchen just for fun lol ....


----------



## Crunchie

allllllllllll byyy myyyysellllllffffffffffff

hmmmm........so 2 days at work next week and then a week off !!!! my birthday is the same day as kits first day of ML ! double celebrate me thinks 

DH is taking me to tunbridge wells for my birthday, booked us in for a spa day and then dinner and a hotel stay ! I am v excited ............


----------



## Crunchie

soooooooo ! recent bump pic for you 25+4 

and some pics of my current "yellow" flooring.....hmmmmmm grey hmmmmm
 



Attached Files:







25 +4.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6









photo(2).jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6









1.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crunchie

oh well, going to have some breakfast now...... bye all xxx


----------



## Crunchie

April.....new mummy !!! hi..................


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> allllllllllll byyy myyyysellllllffffffffffff
> 
> hmmmm........so 2 days at work next week and then a week off !!!! my birthday is the same day as kits first day of ML ! double celebrate me thinks
> 
> DH is taking me to tunbridge wells for my birthday, booked us in for a spa day and then dinner and a hotel stay ! I am v excited ............

That sounds like a lovely b'day treat you lucky crunchie lady!!! Can I come?



Crunchie said:


> soooooooo ! recent bump pic for you 25+4
> 
> and some pics of my current "yellow" flooring.....hmmmmmm grey hmmmmm

I think that the slate lino will look just fine + ya kitchen is not that bad honestly mine is pooey proper!! And yay for your lil bumpty all growing good I see!!!


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> allllllllllll byyy myyyysellllllffffffffffff
> 
> hmmmm........so 2 days at work next week and then a week off !!!! my birthday is the same day as kits first day of ML ! double celebrate me thinks
> 
> DH is taking me to tunbridge wells for my birthday, booked us in for a spa day and then dinner and a hotel stay ! I am v excited ............
> 
> That sounds like a lovely b'day treat you lucky crunchie lady!!! Can I come?
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> soooooooo ! recent bump pic for you 25+4
> 
> and some pics of my current "yellow" flooring.....hmmmmmm grey hmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I think that the slate lino will look just fine + ya kitchen is not that bad honestly mine is pooey proper!! And yay for your lil bumpty all growing good I see!!!Click to expand...

or course you can hun, I will canx the DH mens mot package and book you in !!!! 

thanks- its a bad kitchen but its the orginal 35 years ago....so its well made but its showing its age ! like myself xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Poor Trin just messaged me to let you girls know she won't be on today she's really not well, has woken up with bronchitis :( very poorly, xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Think I may ask for a spa day as a treat for losing my baby weight !!

I can't wait to get the gym + back into my spin classes ,may give that zumba stuff a try too!!!!

I have missed it all so much and can't wait to get back into it my bit of me time it will be when Nate comes along

Trin is really suffering lately with different illnesses poor lovely hope you feel better soon xxx GET WELL TRIN xx


----------



## mummyApril

hey crunchie love the bump, and the cupcakes in the kitchen are sweet!


----------



## mummyApril

i shouldnt be on here i should be revising! soooo il be back later lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:finger:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo I had a really fun night, but paying for it now:haha: Our guests stayed until 3.30am and then LO woke us up bright and early:wacko: 

Crunnncccchhhieeee! Our kitchen's about 35yrs old too, and has a grim floor! But it's still in good condition, and low maintenance, so we're hanging onto it for a bit. I painted all the fitted wood in cream, since it was a dark varnished orange colour when we arrived. I think a dark floor would contrast well with the pink wall:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> allllllllllll byyy myyyysellllllffffffffffff
> 
> hmmmm........so 2 days at work next week and then a week off !!!! my birthday is the same day as kits first day of ML ! double celebrate me thinks
> 
> DH is taking me to tunbridge wells for my birthday, booked us in for a spa day and then dinner and a hotel stay ! I am v excited ............

Yay for time off and yay for my mat leave too :haha:

Your birthday treat sounds so lovely and judging by your beautiful bump pic (thanks :hugs:) you're still nice and dinky enough to thoroughly enjoy it! :happydance: Like Hayley - I'd love to do something like that once baby arrives. Enjoy!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit and Luna you asked for pics last night and I took a couple but didn't have time to post before our friends arrived, will post later when I'm capable of it:haha: I'm just nursing myself with Crunchie's Horlicks at the moment. It's most nom nom, not my usual hangover cure but it seems to be working a treat:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> allllllllllll byyy myyyysellllllffffffffffff
> 
> hmmmm........so 2 days at work next week and then a week off !!!! my birthday is the same day as kits first day of ML ! double celebrate me thinks
> 
> DH is taking me to tunbridge wells for my birthday, booked us in for a spa day and then dinner and a hotel stay ! I am v excited ............
> 
> That sounds like a lovely b'day treat you lucky crunchie lady!!! Can I come?
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> soooooooo ! recent bump pic for you 25+4
> 
> and some pics of my current "yellow" flooring.....hmmmmmm grey hmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I think that the slate lino will look just fine + ya kitchen is not that bad honestly mine is pooey proper!! And yay for your lil bumpty all growing good I see!!!Click to expand...
> 
> or course you can hun, I will canx the DH mens mot package and book you in !!!!
> 
> thanks- its a bad kitchen but its the orginal 35 years ago....so its well made but its showing its age ! like myself xxxClick to expand...

Honestly Crunch..your kitchen isn't at all bad looking. That said, a dark floor against your bright colours will add a modern retro twist, so I think go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i shouldnt be on here i should be revising! soooo il be back later lol x

That's 20 minutes you haven't been revising for now naughty April


----------



## Crunchie

a hangover sounds amazing !!!!!!! 

poor trin ! she really is under the weather .....bless our old outdated kitchen's !!! 

Kit - I am starting to feel so huge but I know i am not that big.....strange ! I think I have gained 16lbs and that feels LOADS !!!!

head down April !!! get that study done


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> It's too quiet on here :shhh:
> 
> I can't think of anything to talk to myself about :shrug:

I never have that problem https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Langue/%21fou.gif


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> allllllllllll byyy myyyysellllllffffffffffff
> 
> hmmmm........so 2 days at work next week and then a week off !!!! my birthday is the same day as kits first day of ML ! double celebrate me thinks
> 
> DH is taking me to tunbridge wells for my birthday, booked us in for a spa day and then dinner and a hotel stay ! I am v excited ............
> 
> That sounds like a lovely b'day treat you lucky crunchie lady!!! Can I come?
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> soooooooo ! recent bump pic for you 25+4
> 
> and some pics of my current "yellow" flooring.....hmmmmmm grey hmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I think that the slate lino will look just fine + ya kitchen is not that bad honestly mine is pooey proper!! And yay for your lil bumpty all growing good I see!!!Click to expand...
> 
> or course you can hun, I will canx the DH mens mot package and book you in !!!!
> 
> thanks- its a bad kitchen but its the orginal 35 years ago....so its well made but its showing its age ! like myself xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly Crunch..your kitchen isn't at all bad looking. That said, a dark floor against your bright colours will add a modern retro twist, so I think go for it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

hmmmm....its more the orangey worktop that gets me .....no matter how hard I scrub it never looks sparkly clean ??? if you know what I mean ??? and the light floor is a nightmare for 2 cats who have to exit the catflap via the kitchen :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It's too quiet on here :shhh:
> 
> I can't think of anything to talk to myself about :shrug:
> 
> I never have that problem https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Langue/%21fou.gifClick to expand...

I was well away at 8am this morning .....did nearly wet myself when newmummy arrived xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need a spa day today. Maybe I could improvise one?:shrug: Like go and squirt myself with the hose pipe in the garden and then lie down with some pebbles on my back?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Think I may ask for a spa day as a treat for losing my baby weight !!
> 
> I can't wait to get the gym + back into my spin classes ,may give that zumba stuff a try too!!!!
> 
> I have missed it all so much and can't wait to get back into it my bit of me time it will be when Nate comes along
> 
> Trin is really suffering lately with different illnesses poor lovely hope you feel better soon xxx GET WELL TRIN xx

Oh I feel your pain....being egg shaped has really taken it's toll on me. I was great up until 30 weeks...then POP! I can't wait until I can start running again although I think you have to wait around 6 weeks after hatching? Hope my pelvic floor is up to it as well (I'm mindful of Holly's experience :wacko:)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i shouldnt be on here i should be revising! soooo il be back later lol x

What a conscientious little turt - short bursts of revising are usually better than hours on end I find.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> allllllllllll byyy myyyysellllllffffffffffff
> 
> hmmmm........so 2 days at work next week and then a week off !!!! my birthday is the same day as kits first day of ML ! double celebrate me thinks
> 
> DH is taking me to tunbridge wells for my birthday, booked us in for a spa day and then dinner and a hotel stay ! I am v excited ............
> 
> That sounds like a lovely b'day treat you lucky crunchie lady!!! Can I come?
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> soooooooo ! recent bump pic for you 25+4
> 
> and some pics of my current "yellow" flooring.....hmmmmmm grey hmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I think that the slate lino will look just fine + ya kitchen is not that bad honestly mine is pooey proper!! And yay for your lil bumpty all growing good I see!!!Click to expand...
> 
> or course you can hun, I will canx the DH mens mot package and book you in !!!!
> 
> thanks- its a bad kitchen but its the orginal 35 years ago....so its well made but its showing its age ! like myself xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly Crunch..your kitchen isn't at all bad looking. That said, a dark floor against your bright colours will add a modern retro twist, so I think go for it! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm....its more the orangey worktop that gets me .....no matter how hard I scrub it never looks sparkly clean ??? if you know what I mean ??? and the light floor is a nightmare for 2 cats who have to exit the catflap via the kitchen :dohh:Click to expand...

Don't your cats wipe their feet before entering then?:shrug: My cat and dog have house slippers they put on before coming in to avoid the otherwise inevitable grime trail :smug:

WHICH REMINDS ME! I'm getting a kitten for my DSS the younger:happydance: (late Christmas present, just found some kittens locally:thumbup:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit and Luna you asked for pics last night and I took a couple but didn't have time to post before our friends arrived, will post later when I'm capable of it:haha: I'm just nursing myself with Crunchie's Horlicks at the moment. It's most nom nom, not my usual hangover cure but it seems to be working a treat:thumbup:

Ahhh, I'm quite jel that you are a bit wobblesome this morning believe it or not - it indicates FUN!!! Glad you had a lovely time and yes please...let us see your glam self when you can. You're gorge no matter what you wear so I bet we'll love your glam outfit :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Think I may ask for a spa day as a treat for losing my baby weight !!
> 
> I can't wait to get the gym + back into my spin classes ,may give that zumba stuff a try too!!!!
> 
> I have missed it all so much and can't wait to get back into it my bit of me time it will be when Nate comes along
> 
> Trin is really suffering lately with different illnesses poor lovely hope you feel better soon xxx GET WELL TRIN xx
> 
> Oh I feel your pain....being egg shaped has really taken it's toll on me. I was great up until 30 weeks...then POP! I can't wait until I can start running again although I think you have to wait around 6 weeks after hatching? Hope my pelvic floor is up to it as well (I'm mindful of Holly's experience :wacko:)Click to expand...

even with swiming I feel like I am being pulled down ..... ladies we will be zumbering before we know it :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

MUNKIE !!!! what you calling the kitten ?????


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Think I may ask for a spa day as a treat for losing my baby weight !!
> 
> I can't wait to get the gym + back into my spin classes ,may give that zumba stuff a try too!!!!
> 
> I have missed it all so much and can't wait to get back into it my bit of me time it will be when Nate comes along
> 
> Trin is really suffering lately with different illnesses poor lovely hope you feel better soon xxx GET WELL TRIN xx
> 
> Oh I feel your pain....being egg shaped has really taken it's toll on me. I was great up until 30 weeks...then POP! I can't wait until I can start running again although I think you have to wait around 6 weeks after hatching? Hope my pelvic floor is up to it as well (I'm mindful of Holly's experience :wacko:)Click to expand...

HollyWeePants you mean:haha:

Yes poor Trin, she's under the weather at the moment:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I need a spa day today. Maybe I could improvise one?:shrug: Like go and squirt myself with the hose pipe in the garden and then lie down with some pebbles on my back?

Sounds divine :winkwink: Find a few old candles and wax your legs too? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

this is my mums new puppy....she really does melt my heart !!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo(5).jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> MUNKIE !!!! what you calling the kitten ?????

Simon will choose the name, and they're too young the kittens so we haven't chosen one yet. But our family cat went missing back in November and Simon was/is really sad about it so he'll be very chuffed with his own Kitty:hugs: Bet Holly will be too mind you:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> this is my mums new puppy....she really does melt my heart !!!!

Puppies!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/minichien2.gif I could eat them!!:awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Think I may ask for a spa day as a treat for losing my baby weight !!
> 
> I can't wait to get the gym + back into my spin classes ,may give that zumba stuff a try too!!!!
> 
> I have missed it all so much and can't wait to get back into it my bit of me time it will be when Nate comes along
> 
> Trin is really suffering lately with different illnesses poor lovely hope you feel better soon xxx GET WELL TRIN xx
> 
> Oh I feel your pain....being egg shaped has really taken it's toll on me. I was great up until 30 weeks...then POP! I can't wait until I can start running again although I think you have to wait around 6 weeks after hatching? Hope my pelvic floor is up to it as well (I'm mindful of Holly's experience :wacko:)Click to expand...
> 
> even with swiming I feel like I am being pulled down ..... ladies we will be zumbering before we know it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh I hope so...tena lady at the ready if needs be :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> this is my mums new puppy....she really does melt my heart !!!!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :awww: bless his fluffyness :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> MUNKIE !!!! what you calling the kitten ?????
> 
> Simon will choose the name, and they're too young the kittens so we haven't chosen one yet. But our family cat went missing back in November and Simon was/is really sad about it so he'll be very chuffed with his own Kitty:hugs: Bet Holly will be too mind you:haha:Click to expand...

Oh I can so imagine Holly's face at such a thing - she'll be so excited :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I need a spa day today. Maybe I could improvise one?:shrug: Like go and squirt myself with the hose pipe in the garden and then lie down with some pebbles on my back?
> 
> Sounds divine :winkwink: Find a few old candles and wax your legs too? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes and then I'm going to smear butter over myself and wrap myself in cling film :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I need a spa day today. Maybe I could improvise one?:shrug: Like go and squirt myself with the hose pipe in the garden and then lie down with some pebbles on my back?
> 
> Sounds divine :winkwink: Find a few old candles and wax your legs too? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and then I'm going to smear butter over myself and wrap myself in cling film :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooooo, and then get your sowing kit out and have some acupuncture :haha: The options really are endless...I've no idea why people pay a lot of money for these things :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Y'know, my ticker is sooooo lying! There's no way I'll be trying THAT because if I get into any legs akimbo position...my hips will literally just fall off - I'm sure of it! That would make my last week of work quite tricky really :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I need a spa day today. Maybe I could improvise one?:shrug: Like go and squirt myself with the hose pipe in the garden and then lie down with some pebbles on my back?
> 
> Sounds divine :winkwink: Find a few old candles and wax your legs too? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and then I'm going to smear butter over myself and wrap myself in cling film :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, and then get your sowing kit out and have some acupuncture :haha: The options really are endless...I've no idea why people pay a lot of money for these things :shrug:Click to expand...

I know it's ridiculous what people pay when you can have a wonderful spa day at home:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

I went out to see if Shrub was around earlier for some carrot action....turns out Pepsi had already taken her order and apprently Shrub prefers apples! Who knew?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need to go and feed my offspring and encourage her to have a nap since mummy very much needs a nap herself:sleep:

My guinea pigs are in the garden today, not just on the terrace, since a friend told me they mow the lawn well. Hope they don't get eaten by wolves or yetis:shock:

Catch you later lovelies XXXXXX:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I went out to see if Shrub was around earlier for some carrot action....turns out Pepsi had already taken her order and apprently Shrub prefers apples! Who knew?? :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 219794

I nuv shrub:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Bye for now B..hope you feel less fuzzy after a napickle :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

I'm gonna go too...think I'd like to try and go for a short walk...unfortunately in the rain but it's not too heavy.

Happy Sunday's all :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

well its lunch break time, i just did a practice test and got 90% and the 4 questions i got wrong i could of got right if id read the question properly :dohh: but proud of 90% :)


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh thats right everyone come on here while im revising and bugger off when im on a break, i see lol x


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

Your timing is hilarious! I'm just back on until my ipod has charged up a bit.

Well done on your test mark - you're going to walk the real thing!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Kit :) x


----------



## babyhopes2010

off to the cinema to watch X men then we are going for a 3 course meal :munch:

Very happy clare indeed :smug:


----------



## Sarachka

Well let me entertain you all with some photos.

It's not only the Turtles who spoil me with amazing packages. My amazing friend in Australia does too!

Try not to be TOO jealous of my goodies:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f7ea61dd.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b38a661a.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3278fc40.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f025ebad.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Today as OH was out the door he pointed to my tummy and said "make sure it's there! Make sure my baby is there". Yes I hadn't tried that tactic darling. I'll just "make sure it's there" and I'm sure we'll get our BFP in a matter of minutes.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Well let me entertain you all with some photos.
> 
> It's not only the Turtles who spoil me with amazing packages. My amazing friend in Australia does too!
> 
> Try not to be TOO jealous of my goodies:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f7ea61dd.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b38a661a.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3278fc40.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f025ebad.jpg

:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bye for now B..hope you feel less fuzzy after a napickle :sleep:

I'm just about back in the land of the living :thumbup: DH and I took Holly for a long walk and park play and I'm eating pickled onions now. Clare can I come for the 3 course meal with you? I'm starving and want to eat something complicated and delicious, not snacky things like I have been all day.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done April:amartass: I might lie on the sofa and do some Italian, since it's study day!

I NEEEEEEED a Bachelor's tomato cup a soup :-(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> ohhh thats right everyone come on here while im revising and bugger off when im on a break, i see lol x

You should give us your revision timetable so we can fit in better with your breaks :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka, so many Russian dolly goodies there! What's the thing at the top rightish of 1st pic with various sized dolls on it? Paper?


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka, so many Russian dolly goodies there! What's the thing at the top rightish of 1st pic with various sized dolls on it? Paper?

A mouse mat!


----------



## Sarachka

*MY BEBIES ARE BEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOTIFUL*

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/110611_001-1.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/110611_001.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarah gifts and babies are adorable :cl


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarah gifts and babies are adorable :cl

THANKS Lover. they really are beautiful. love them so much


----------



## firstbaby25

:cloud9: clearly that was a phone error. 

Gloomy and rainy here. Reading scheduled for the whoole day. I went to a 21st meal last night and had mushroom in garlic, chicken in White wine sauce with mushroom and garlic and a vanilla cheesecake for desert :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

April good luck with the revision I know it's a drag but it is always worth it! Always. 

Any baking planned for today?


----------



## firstbaby25

How is alex's talking? Has he awed you yet? Once they say a word it seems to be so quick Adams nephew Leon has just started talking... 

Today, Adam was passing Erin something but moving whenever she went to grip it and she just said 'stop winding me up!' really cracked me up... When they start to apply things they have heard. I took her for a couple of hours today! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka, so many Russian dolly goodies there! What's the thing at the top rightish of 1st pic with various sized dolls on it? Paper?
> 
> A mouse mat!Click to expand...

:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I went to a 21st meal last night and had mushroom in garlic, chicken in White wine sauce with mushroom and garlic and a vanilla cheesecake for desert :munch:

:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My goodness haven't they both grown Sarachka! So sweet:awww: And I'm glad to see that Hollinka's suitor is a bit of a he-man:bodyb:


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening all

Sara-love your gifts you spoilt turtle you! And thank you for the lovely photos of your bootiful bebes so cute and yunmy looking 

Well I have been swimming today with my grandma + mum we did 24 lengths thought that was good after not going for months properly..?!

Good luck april for your exam I'm sure you will sail through xx

Crunch-did you get your slatey lino?

Kit-hope you enjoyed your rainy stroll I need to start thinking about purchasing my hosp bag bits, people tell me no a days the list is a little pathetic with disposeble knickers and such like and one friend spent over 80 quid ! Thing is I'm sure all been well I will be out within hours of the birth that is if nate turms round!! And don't see the point in talking all these un nessecary bits?? What's In yours missy?


----------



## new mummy2010

Clare-hope you have had a good day out film watching + eating !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

By popular demand, pics (on the auto timer) from last night in my spangly halter neck before I got completely trashed :drunk: Note my VERY TIDY studio:smug: 


Holly's little house I made her this morning with a blanket draped over armchair and sofa that she thought was just fantastic :awww:


Bobo our cat licking his bum:lolly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley that sounds loverley, swimbulating:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my oh my, I'm such a granny.:jo: I've been having such a lovely evening doing my crochet and drinking mint infusions. We have heaps and heaps of mint in the garden, got to do something with it:shrug: I also watched some Italian tv on my computer:happydance: 

Tomorrow I want to be like this :holly: and not like this :sleep: so an early night is in order:thumbup:

Goodnight m'lovelies:hugs::kiss:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Me too early night and some parent evenings tomorrow make sure they know where their child is upto before I go on ML .........blahhh (hate them)

Nighty turts xxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B sleep well love. You look beautiful in your pics all smiley :thumbup: 

I'm so tired. So tired, I could fall asleep in my chair at my friends house! And they want to put a film on :( I don't!

Hayley that sounds lovely weekend you had and that hospital bag sounds ridiculous like why would you spend £80 on a hospital bag? 

I have cramps and am technically due Saturday so could be :at: cramps or I could have ate too much :shrug: just throwing on topic in there...


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Hayley :sleep: well..


----------



## new mummy2010

Night jaynie- I think youate to much! It was on stuff to go in the bag as well as the bag!

Night B , I got ya bbm ,bbm'd you back xx


----------



## Sarachka

Does this work?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaHeKt6g0zU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mummyApril

i cant catch up now, need sleep love to all night night x


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah that works :) it's lovely! Kids in bed sezi? Or have they gone? I've just watched unstoppable with denzel!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Just did an update. Been out all day cruising the mountains in our new car! :dance: Twas fun :)

B- cute pictures!! You look smashing :thumbup: And Holly looks THRILLED about her little fort! Such a cutie pie. And the cat - being very cat like :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello its monday.....again!
Not long for Kit at work now whoo whoop & of cause crunchies b'day too PARTY!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMFG look what i started :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/641107-do-you-still-drink-alcohol.html


----------



## Essie

Luna - Love the pics of your patio set and bed. And of course your mango bump :thumbup:

Crunchie - fab bump pic, and only 100 days to go!

mummyapril - I would like EVERYTHING you baked delivered to Norfolk please. nom nom :munch:

Kit - last week of work :happydance: and you're 37 weeks! How're you feeling?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodmorning all,

Feeling much better for some sleep! I'm really enjoying my blackberry and have downloaded a free weather app and some smileys, only they're a bit pants and don't have the animals in them that Trin has on hers which is tragic news for you all of a Monday morning.

Jaynie it might be preggo cramps you have but I know you're not the frivolous early testing type like me so I shall just have to sit it out and wait patiently until next week....

I accidently joined one of those crappy book club things just to get a book I saw for DH once, thinking I could unjoin afterwards but I have to stay 2yrs so have to keep getting a book every 3 months, not too bad coz they have good kids stuff- anyway, forgot to order my book this time and they sent me what I'm to have, but it's actually really good, a great recipe book!

I have my eye on chicken with lemon and pine kernals for this evening...


----------



## Essie

Just caught up on the weekends posts. We had a good trip to London to see DH family/friends. Friday night we met one of his friends at the pub, DH sister was there for her friends 18th birthday and she was sooooooo drunk. She told everyone we saw "this is my brother, this is my sister-in-law and this is my niece (stroking my bump)". Was a nice night though. Saturday we went shopping in Uxbridge, then to DH aunts/uncles and saw all of them, then to his foster parents for tea and got a load of pressies from them then went to see Pirates of the Carribean in the IMAX at night. Sunday we visited his nan, who was looking very well considering everything she's going through. Then drove home and popped to my parents to pick up the dog, and then home to watch the Grand Prix. Very good weekend but I'm exhausted! 

Oh and I was so pleased to have had zero swelling so far (apart from very slightly in my hands) but after the car journey down on friday I got into the hotel room and looked at my feet and they were huge :( They're just about normal again now but i hope this hasnt started pregnancy swelling that will last now til due date. 

All DH family were saying "ooh could be any day now then" and it's very frustrating. Is anyone else getting those comments? DH foster sister was saying she had her baby at 36 weeks, but i don't feel that i'm going to go early. I have had a horrible niggling pain in my back. Midwife thought it could be kidneys but all urine samples have come back clear. Maybe just braxton hicks?


----------



## Crunchie

Morning my little darlings......

I have midwife at 10.20 today so lazy start for me and then go into work late....

Well babyhopes....that is what happens when you stray off thread.....you get crazy posts ! lol 

I have 2 days at work this week then I do not go back till next friday :happydance:..... I cannnnnnnoooott wait to give up work ! it really is boring 

some nom nom food ideas munkie.....you looked so preddy in you're sparkly top !

get well soon trin a ling xx


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> OMFG look what i started :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/641107-do-you-still-drink-alcohol.html

I was going to start a post saying I am going to see in Take That in Concert and I will be 28 weeks preggo.....but I thought the haters may report me to social services :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG look what i started :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/641107-do-you-still-drink-alcohol.html
> 
> I was going to start a post saying I am going to see in Take That in Concert and I will be 28 weeks preggo.....but I thought the haters may report me to social services :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: very narrow minded people iv had 100ml wine spitzer!!! and 250ml shandy ffs!:dohh: THE ENTIRE PREGNANCY! and now im an alcholic


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG look what i started :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/641107-do-you-still-drink-alcohol.html
> 
> I was going to start a post saying I am going to see in Take That in Concert and I will be 28 weeks preggo.....but I thought the haters may report me to social services :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: very narrow minded people iv had 100ml wine spitzer!!! and 250ml shandy ffs!:dohh: THE ENTIRE PREGNANCY! and now im an alcholicClick to expand...

I saw a thread the other day when a lady said she liked one can of diet coke a day......they were like vultures :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Clare the big debate! I took the zero route myself but I have plenty of friends, French and English, who had the odd glass of wine to no ill effects and I recently heard on the radio that a study showed that children of women who had a little wine in 2nd and 3rd tri were no different from women who didn't. I guess it's just so hard to pinpoint what is a 'safe' amount so it's safer to say zero. My sis smoked during her 3rd pregnancy which we all grumbled about but my niece is fine. She didn't drink though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie my sis drank tons of coke! For her the danger was more the sugar since it wasn't diet coke and she had GD! Oh and you all know that my mum was prescribed Guinness when she was pregnant for her iron levels :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Clare the big debate! I took the zero route myself but I have plenty of friends, French and English, who had the odd glass of wine to no ill effects and I recently heard on the radio that a study showed that children of women who had a little wine in 2nd and 3rd tri were no different from women who didn't. I guess it's just so hard to pinpoint what is a 'safe' amount so it's safer to say zero. My sis smoked during her 3rd pregnancy which we all grumbled about but my niece is fine. She didn't drink though!

I am also on the zero path..... I have been shocked by the amount of "older" people in my life practially laughing at me saying " it didnt do any harm in my day"......and they seem to tutt and roll their eyes.....:shrug: its such a personal decision ......Claire you should see their faces when I say I cant have pate :growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG look what i started :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/641107-do-you-still-drink-alcohol.html
> 
> I was going to start a post saying I am going to see in Take That in Concert and I will be 28 weeks preggo.....but I thought the haters may report me to social services :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: very narrow minded people iv had 100ml wine spitzer!!! and 250ml shandy ffs!:dohh: THE ENTIRE PREGNANCY! and now im an alcholicClick to expand...
> 
> I saw a thread the other day when a lady said she liked one can of diet coke a day......they were like vultures :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: i will contnue to make threads to wind them up! altho they will prob call social services as soon as babies born :rofl:

My names clare and i took a paracentomal last night :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie my sis drank tons of coke! For her the danger was more the sugar since it wasn't diet coke and she had GD! Oh and you all know that my mum was prescribed Guinness when she was pregnant for her iron levels :rofl:

When I order a coke in the pub they all tutt as well lol.... lemonade is ok it seems ! my mum keeps trying to get me to have stout :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Oh now watch out 2nd tri theres now a 'debate' on spray tan :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yeah I'm with you Crunch- I had loads of restrictions but for GD which is serious shit so people were sympathetic but without the GD I would have relaxed a bit in 3rd tri. Holly was born 3rd Jan so I would have deffo had a chrismas and new year champagne if I hadn't been glucose monitoring!

I've had many a pregnant French friend over and they've eaten cheese crawling off the plate and pate and drunk wine!


----------



## Essie

Ooh what have you started babyhopes! haha. Personally I've taken the zero route, but even the experts say there's nothing wrong with a little now and then. 

On a similar note, when we were at the Imax on Saturday DH made me fold up his hoodie and wrap it around bump in case the noise was too scary. Sweet that he's trying to protect :baby:


----------



## new mummy2010

clare omg lol!!!

i have said my piece on there!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would draw the line at a Take That concert though and in that situation consider it my duty to call social services :rofl:


----------



## Essie

Ooh B you took the 00 post again!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Ooh B you took the 00 post again!

Ooh did I?:ninja:

That will be my first phone post nab then!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

It's my 5th last day at work!!!! :wohoo: Thank all that's good for that! :thumbup: I just cannot get any proper sleep anymore and so last night spent an hour around 2am up reading a magazine, then at just before 4am sloped off to the couch in the front room which was quite good really having something at my back and I got 3 hours sleep!! Consecutive hours too!! :thumbup: 

Anyway, I didn't manage to come back on last night and make comment soooooooo........

Holly...your pics were lovely as I suspected they would be - you really do look like Julia Roberts, I'm sure I've told you that before :thumbup: I loved your sparklyness :cloud9: It's great having met LO now as everytime I see a pic of her, I can imagine the shrieks of joy that accompany them :happydance: I loved makeshift dens when I was little too :thumbup:

Crunchie..hope all goes well at the MW - a full report on your progress will be required :winkwink:

Essie...Sorry you've entered the swelling zone :nope: I do hope it was just down to the travelling and not a taste of things to come. It's not much fun at all. Also, unlike you, I've had very few comments about how the baby could come at any time really...maybe your bump is quite proud and low which is making people say that? I can imagine it would get a bit old though but I'm sure they don't mean to annoy you.

Clare...you are a braver woman than I! I have in the past posted far less controversial threads and been shocked at the response from some people...hence why I just wouldn't now unless I felt like being judged :haha: Unfortunately pregnant, hormonal women with mixed experience and backgrounds are never going to agree on a middle ground on the alcohol issue. Just to throw something else into the mix...I've seen threads started where the poster was saying the opposite of you..that no alcohol was acceptable and they were attacked BIG TIME for having that opinion by those who disagreed so I imagine they felt the same as you..condemned for having their opinion because that's all it is - an opinion :shrug: Don't take any of it to heart m'love. :hugs:

Sezi...:awww: little Sophie is so cute...she seems like she knows exactly what she wants to say but just can't quite figure out how yet :cloud9: Thanks for sharing her with us :hugs: and of course lil' Alex :cloud9:

Jaynie...ooooo YUM, Denzel :munch: Did you enjoy the film? Is that the one with Bruce Willis?

Molly...I hope you're ok lovely and things are improving with grandpa and grandma - and of course you are looking after yourself. :hugs:

Luna...glad you're enjoying your new car...it does sound like great fun! :thumbup:

Hayley..you sleeping any better? Try the sofa :haha: it worked for me last night :shrug:

Newbie-doobee-doooooo...where are yoooooooo?? You're conspicuously absent m'love, I hope all is well :hugs:

Trin...GET WELL SOON :flower: You're having a really rubbish time right now eh? :nope:

To everyone else...Helloooooooooo :hi: and have a great Monday one and all :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I would draw the line at a Take That concert though and in that situation consider it my duty to call social services :rofl:

but Robbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee is back !!!!!!!!!!!! I promise not to eat a pate sarnie when I am there :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

spray tans are something i would not give up and they are perfectly safe !

wow they do like a good moan dont they !!!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning Kit Kat !!!! 1 week to go ....yipppeeeeeee bye work ! I bet your like me and will also be sad to stop working...........

Hopefully I should start the meds for the under active thyroid today..... they tell me I should feel like a new woman....what one I wonder ????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!

What's wrong with ham sarnie?:shrug: Was it the cocaine you were snorting alongside it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie it was only a micro nab, a 400 post and not a 4000:nope: It may help me ovulate or something but won't get me a BFP that one:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!

It's really sad that we end up going to lengths like this. The kids party i went to at the weekend...well, it was in a field so you had to bring your own drink with you. OH brought non alcoholic beers with him and he brought one of my non alcoholic fruit ciders (Kopparberg is the make if you like fruity refreshing drinks) but to look at the bottle, you'd think it was an ordinary bottle of cider I was drinking. I had to seriously hold myself back from pointing out to everyone that it was in actual fact non alcoholic because I'm not sure I should have to :shrug: It's still rattling around in the back of my mind that they probably think I was drinking alcohol because I know how judgemental people are, especially when they don't know you.

Oh, and a ham sarnie???? :shrug: What's the big deal? As long as it wasn't raw ham I can't see an issue or is there something this pesceterian doesn't know?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...Sorry you've entered the swelling zone :nope: I do hope it was just down to the travelling and not a taste of things to come. It's not much fun at all. Also, unlike you, I've had very few comments about how the baby could come at any time really...maybe your bump is quite proud and low which is making people say that? I can imagine it would get a bit old though but I'm sure they don't mean to annoy you.

I think it only annoys me because 5 weeks feels so far away. I don't feel like bump is that low, but have had several people (friends and strangers in tesco!) say that it's low. Baby isn't engaged or even head down yet though :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> What's wrong with ham sarnie?:shrug: Was it the cocaine you were snorting alongside it?Click to expand...

perhaps it was the pint of beer I was sipping :shrug:

she tells me that you shouldnt eat deli meat :wacko: ....you should have seen her face when I had a peanut butter sandwich :growlmad:.....I eat in the toilets on my own .......

the funniest was when I had a ploughmans at the pub and I was eating a nice wedge of chedder and she shouted out "stoooooopppppp" no cheese for you :shrug:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie it was only a micro nab, a 400 post and not a 4000:nope: It may help me ovulate or something but won't get me a BFP that one:haha:

I just looked at the 00, oh well only 600 posts to go til you can nab the 4000th :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> It's really sad that we end up going to lengths like this. The kids party i went to at the weekend...well, it was in a field so you had to bring your own drink with you. OH brought non alcoholic beers with him and he brought one of my non alcoholic fruit ciders (Kopparberg is the make if you like fruity refreshing drinks) but to look at the bottle, you'd think it was an ordinary bottle of cider I was drinking. I had to seriously hold myself back from pointing out to everyone that it was in actual fact non alcoholic because I'm not sure I should have to :shrug: It's still rattling around in the back of my mind that they probably think I was drinking alcohol because I know how judgemental people are, especially when they don't know you.
> 
> Oh, and a ham sarnie???? :shrug: What's the big deal? As long as it wasn't raw ham I can't see an issue or is there something this pesceterian doesn't know?Click to expand...

you was in a field at 37 weeks preggo KIT .........how could u !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Does this work?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaHeKt6g0zU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Well I understood every word, she said "Auntie Sezi, can you make me a pretty mobile of matryoskha dolls? And when I'm big we'll go to St Petersburg together for a girly weekend and buy Russian trinkets. I nuv you Auntie Sezi"


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning Kit Kat !!!! 1 week to go ....yipppeeeeeee bye work ! I bet your like me and will also be sad to stop working...........
> 
> Hopefully I should start the meds for the under active thyroid today..... they tell me I should feel like a new woman....what one I wonder ????

:haha:

Yes dear Crunchie..I shall be in mourning for my work on Friday evening at 5pm.........NOT!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Ooh what have you started babyhopes! haha. Personally I've taken the zero route, but even the experts say there's nothing wrong with a little now and then.
> 
> On a similar note, when we were at the Imax on Saturday DH made me fold up his hoodie and wrap it around bump in case the noise was too scary. Sweet that he's trying to protect :baby:

:awww: :flower:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> What's wrong with ham sarnie?:shrug: Was it the cocaine you were snorting alongside it?Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps it was the pint of beer I was sipping :shrug:
> 
> she tells me that you shouldnt eat deli meat :wacko: ....you should have seen her face when I had a peanut butter sandwich :growlmad:.....I eat in the toilets own my own .......
> 
> the funniest was when I had a ploughmans at the pub and I was eating a nice wedge of chedder and she shouted out "stoooooopppppp" no cheese for you :shrug:Click to expand...

:wacko: I'm lucky no one at work has made any comments like that. Although one of them did say "is that all you're eating" as i tucked into a sandwich, a cereal bar, some peaches in juice and an orange. You'd have thought i was starving the baby the way she went on. "oh you need more than that to sustain a growing baby". I was thinking "hang on, I've had breakfast and a mid morning snack and then i'll have something else this afternoon plus tea. I'm hardly starving".


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kit Kat !!!! 1 week to go ....yipppeeeeeee bye work ! I bet your like me and will also be sad to stop working...........
> 
> Hopefully I should start the meds for the under active thyroid today..... they tell me I should feel like a new woman....what one I wonder ????
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Yes dear Crunchie..I shall be in mourning for my work on Friday evening at 5pm.........NOT!!!Click to expand...

bet you work past 5 :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> What's wrong with ham sarnie?:shrug: Was it the cocaine you were snorting alongside it?Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps it was the pint of beer I was sipping :shrug:
> 
> she tells me that you shouldnt eat deli meat :wacko: ....you should have seen her face when I had a peanut butter sandwich :growlmad:.....I eat in the toilets own my own .......
> 
> the funniest was when I had a ploughmans at the pub and I was eating a nice wedge of chedder and she shouted out "stoooooopppppp" no cheese for you :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: I'm lucky no one at work has made any comments like that. Although one of them did say "is that all you're eating" as i tucked into a sandwich, a cereal bar, some peaches in juice and an orange. You'd have thought i was starving the baby the way she went on. "oh you need more than that to sustain a growing baby". I was thinking "hang on, I've had breakfast and a mid morning snack and then i'll have something else this afternoon plus tea. I'm hardly starving".Click to expand...


you just have to laugh don't you !!! I used to get annoyed... I work with 3 people that just didnt have all these rules and regs when they had kids so they love to go on and ON about how they didnt have any problems 

lucky them I suppose ! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> It's really sad that we end up going to lengths like this. The kids party i went to at the weekend...well, it was in a field so you had to bring your own drink with you. OH brought non alcoholic beers with him and he brought one of my non alcoholic fruit ciders (Kopparberg is the make if you like fruity refreshing drinks) but to look at the bottle, you'd think it was an ordinary bottle of cider I was drinking. I had to seriously hold myself back from pointing out to everyone that it was in actual fact non alcoholic because I'm not sure I should have to :shrug: It's still rattling around in the back of my mind that they probably think I was drinking alcohol because I know how judgemental people are, especially when they don't know you.
> 
> Oh, and a ham sarnie???? :shrug: What's the big deal? As long as it wasn't raw ham I can't see an issue or is there something this pesceterian doesn't know?Click to expand...
> 
> you was in a field at 37 weeks preggo KIT .........how could u !!!Click to expand...

Yes Kit, you're putting you and your baby at risk of foot and mouth disease, loitering in fields at 37 weeks. As for that Shrub of yours you fraternise with:shrug: Horse fleas are responsible for 98.7% of complicated births you know Kit


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> It's really sad that we end up going to lengths like this. The kids party i went to at the weekend...well, it was in a field so you had to bring your own drink with you. OH brought non alcoholic beers with him and he brought one of my non alcoholic fruit ciders (Kopparberg is the make if you like fruity refreshing drinks) but to look at the bottle, you'd think it was an ordinary bottle of cider I was drinking. I had to seriously hold myself back from pointing out to everyone that it was in actual fact non alcoholic because I'm not sure I should have to :shrug: It's still rattling around in the back of my mind that they probably think I was drinking alcohol because I know how judgemental people are, especially when they don't know you.
> 
> Oh, and a ham sarnie???? :shrug: What's the big deal? As long as it wasn't raw ham I can't see an issue or is there something this pesceterian doesn't know?Click to expand...
> 
> you was in a field at 37 weeks preggo KIT .........how could u !!!Click to expand...

:cry: Please don't judge me....I'm only human...I thought a bit of field action once in a while would be ok? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kit Kat !!!! 1 week to go ....yipppeeeeeee bye work ! I bet your like me and will also be sad to stop working...........
> 
> Hopefully I should start the meds for the under active thyroid today..... they tell me I should feel like a new woman....what one I wonder ????
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Yes dear Crunchie..I shall be in mourning for my work on Friday evening at 5pm.........NOT!!!Click to expand...
> 
> bet you work past 5 :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Are you sure we haven't met? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> It's really sad that we end up going to lengths like this. The kids party i went to at the weekend...well, it was in a field so you had to bring your own drink with you. OH brought non alcoholic beers with him and he brought one of my non alcoholic fruit ciders (Kopparberg is the make if you like fruity refreshing drinks) but to look at the bottle, you'd think it was an ordinary bottle of cider I was drinking. I had to seriously hold myself back from pointing out to everyone that it was in actual fact non alcoholic because I'm not sure I should have to :shrug: It's still rattling around in the back of my mind that they probably think I was drinking alcohol because I know how judgemental people are, especially when they don't know you.
> 
> Oh, and a ham sarnie???? :shrug: What's the big deal? As long as it wasn't raw ham I can't see an issue or is there something this pesceterian doesn't know?Click to expand...
> 
> you was in a field at 37 weeks preggo KIT .........how could u !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Kit, you're putting you and your baby at risk of foot and mouth disease, loitering in fields at 37 weeks. As for that Shrub of yours you fraternise with:shrug: Horse fleas are responsible for 98.7% of complicated births you know KitClick to expand...

*runs off to buy de-flea'r for Shrub*


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> It's really sad that we end up going to lengths like this. The kids party i went to at the weekend...well, it was in a field so you had to bring your own drink with you. OH brought non alcoholic beers with him and he brought one of my non alcoholic fruit ciders (Kopparberg is the make if you like fruity refreshing drinks) but to look at the bottle, you'd think it was an ordinary bottle of cider I was drinking. I had to seriously hold myself back from pointing out to everyone that it was in actual fact non alcoholic because I'm not sure I should have to :shrug: It's still rattling around in the back of my mind that they probably think I was drinking alcohol because I know how judgemental people are, especially when they don't know you.
> 
> Oh, and a ham sarnie???? :shrug: What's the big deal? As long as it wasn't raw ham I can't see an issue or is there something this pesceterian doesn't know?Click to expand...
> 
> you was in a field at 37 weeks preggo KIT .........how could u !!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Please don't judge me....I'm only human...I thought a bit of field action once in a while would be ok? :shrug:Click to expand...

and I bet you swigged your fake booze out of those bottles......didnt even wash the neck of the bottle :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I remember I was eating a ham sarnie at work and one of my team really had a go at me ...... I eat my lunch in secret now !!!!
> 
> It's really sad that we end up going to lengths like this. The kids party i went to at the weekend...well, it was in a field so you had to bring your own drink with you. OH brought non alcoholic beers with him and he brought one of my non alcoholic fruit ciders (Kopparberg is the make if you like fruity refreshing drinks) but to look at the bottle, you'd think it was an ordinary bottle of cider I was drinking. I had to seriously hold myself back from pointing out to everyone that it was in actual fact non alcoholic because I'm not sure I should have to :shrug: It's still rattling around in the back of my mind that they probably think I was drinking alcohol because I know how judgemental people are, especially when they don't know you.
> 
> Oh, and a ham sarnie???? :shrug: What's the big deal? As long as it wasn't raw ham I can't see an issue or is there something this pesceterian doesn't know?Click to expand...
> 
> you was in a field at 37 weeks preggo KIT .........how could u !!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Please don't judge me....I'm only human...I thought a bit of field action once in a while would be ok? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> and I bet you swigged your fake booze out of those bottles......didnt even wash the neck of the bottle :growlmad:Click to expand...

:blush: Oh the shame...'tis true - guilty as charged m'lord! :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...Sorry you've entered the swelling zone :nope: I do hope it was just down to the travelling and not a taste of things to come. It's not much fun at all. Also, unlike you, I've had very few comments about how the baby could come at any time really...maybe your bump is quite proud and low which is making people say that? I can imagine it would get a bit old though but I'm sure they don't mean to annoy you.
> 
> I think it only annoys me because 5 weeks feels so far away. I don't feel like bump is that low, but have had several people (friends and strangers in tesco!) say that it's low. Baby isn't engaged or even head down yet though :shrug:Click to expand...

You could always post us a pic?:flower: Let us see too:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I've got to go and make it look like I'm doing some work now :haha: Fake work waits for no man :nope:

Be back on soon lovelies - thanks for the early morning chat - I nuv'd it :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And before you accuse me of child neglect due to a BnB addiction, I'll have you know that the boys are playing with HollinkaPants since it's a bank holiday here today! But I'm off to drink some really strong coffee and go bungie jumping and water skiing and loads of other fab stuff you preggo turts can't do:tease: First I must do the laundry but hey, I do X-treme laundry, nothing but thrills in my household:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Byeeeee Kit!:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

I am off toooooooo ! see you later 

munkie ....you know holly is currently playing with matches...... but your BNB addication means you don't mind 

xxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> You could always post us a pic?:flower: Let us see too:happydance:

Since you asked so nicely :)

This is last week (34+4)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/344.jpg

and this is today 35+2
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/352.jpg


----------



## Essie

Bye Kit and Crunchie :wave: Have a good day.


----------



## mummyApril

again i missed a good ol discussion cos i was revising, i take a break and you gone :( thats a bit poop!


----------



## Essie

bump pic cleared the thread :haha:


----------



## addie25

Morning ladies! I wasn't on yesterday my medicine made me so sick and exhausted. Feeling better today and wih DH in hospital he's getting surgery. I hate surgery even tho this is an outpatient one I get nervous. It's a 2 hour surgery and then must stay 3 hours after. DH mother is coming so I'll have company. How's everyones day going


----------



## Sarachka

*I'm hungry*


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And before you accuse me of child neglect due to a BnB addiction, I'll have you know that the boys are playing with HollinkaPants since it's a bank holiday here today! But I'm off to drink some really strong coffee and go bungie jumping and water skiing and loads of other fab stuff you preggo turts can't do:tease: First I must do the laundry but hey, I do X-treme laundry, nothing but thrills in my household:haha:

Hmm, extreme laundry? That conjures up images of you doing 24 hour stints of laundry while big rugged rugby men tackle you to the floor to stop you reaching the soap powder dispenser :shock:

Can you tell I've just had a mind numbing 2 hours of fake work? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You could always post us a pic?:flower: Let us see too:happydance:
> 
> Since you asked so nicely :)
> 
> This is last week (34+4)
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/344.jpg
> 
> and this is today 35+2
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/352.jpgClick to expand...

Ahhhh, there she is! :baby:

Your bump is fairly low I think Essie...maybe as I said that's where the "anytime now" comments come from? My bump is still fairly high - would that be fair to say Bethany having seen me with thine own eyes? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> again i missed a good ol discussion cos i was revising, i take a break and you gone :( thats a bit poop!

It is poop...but you do need to study. Good girl! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> bump pic cleared the thread :haha:

:haha:

Not at all..you seem to have the same timing as April! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Morning ladies! I wasn't on yesterday my medicine made me so sick and exhausted. Feeling better today and wih DH in hospital he's getting surgery. I hate surgery even tho this is an outpatient one I get nervous. It's a 2 hour surgery and then must stay 3 hours after. DH mother is coming so I'll have company. How's everyones day going

Morning addie m'love :hi:

Hope you are feeling a whole lot better today and DH's surgery is nothing serious. Did you end up going swimming at the beach house?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> bump pic cleared the thread :haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Not at all..you seem to have the same timing as April! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, I always seem to arrive at the wrong times as everyone is going off to work :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm putting together a package for a certain little Parisian DollTurtle, that includes the CUTEST pair of shoes ever to be created


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *I'm hungry*

I just scoffed 2 pan au chocolats :blush: and I don't think I'm done yet! It's no wonder my ass is bigger than my bump :shock:

Go on...make me feel bad and tell me about the lettuce leaf you're about to eat :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Ahhhh, there she is! :baby:
> 
> Your bump is fairly low I think Essie...maybe as I said that's where the "anytime now" comments come from? My bump is still fairly high - would that be fair to say Bethany having seen me with thine own eyes? :shrug:

Maybe that it why everyone is commenting "anytime now". I just look in the mirror and think "well i'm not sure it's any lower than before" but have no pics or anything to compare it to :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie I love your bump, I want it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks essie!!:flower: Gorge bumpity!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Yes Kit your bump is higher! But I couldn't say if high or low had anything to do with popping time- might just be a stomach muscle thing:shrug:

I just sat an old GCSE Italian reading and listening paper while LO naps, but couldn't finish the listening paper since I have the wrong cd and only half the exercises are on it:nope: It's a 2008 paper:haha: I think I did ok on the reading- it was mainly box ticking!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooooh essie, nice bump you got there would you mind if i borrowed at next year :wink:

I'm waiting for my auntie, who is always late and in a rush :haha: i'm going to her yard to help her with the horses, chickens, ducks, ferrets.......you get the idea :lol: will get me out the house for a while and maybe give me my passion back!! Horses!! I miss mine so much! I will have to scan a pic in for you guys of him x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm putting together a package for a certain little Parisian DollTurtle, that includes the CUTEST pair of shoes ever to be created

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIF

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIF

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIF


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *I'm hungry*

I had a really healthy lunch of lentils and spinach and fish and LO nommed it all too. I was a bit worried that England and all the pork pies and chips she loved there had ruined her appetite for greens and fish but no probs:thumbup: My dad's going to pop 20 squids and some postage pennies in the post for you to save you having pointless euros from me:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooooh essie, nice bump you got there would you mind if i borrowed at next year :wink:
> 
> I'm waiting for my auntie, who is always late and in a rush :haha: i'm going to her yard to help her with the horses, chickens, ducks, ferrets.......you get the idea :lol: will get me out the house for a while and maybe give me my passion back!! Horses!! I miss mine so much! I will have to scan a pic in for you guys of him x

That sounds such fun Ginge, can LO and I come along too?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a pony as kid, a 14.2 hander, called Carlos, piebald. I had to sell him when I moved to Paris though :cry: I did lots of competing with him, and Pony Club camp every summer\\:D/ I nuvved Carlos:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie you have a perfect bump but I think she looks lower last week :shrug: dead round like this week. Your weekend sounds totally perfect too if not a little tiring! I used to be all go, when i was single before the oh and now i am so quiet and i live for being quiet too :haha: a weekend like yours would kill me! 

B I am so jealous of your days, always. I am working which is a disappointment as I thought I wasn't :growlamd:... I am excited to see these shows too! 

Kit I am playing at fake work. Had a heart to heart with my mum today as I feel useless in this job and I think both Mum and I feel we are doing the other a favour and it lends itself to a horrible work environment at times. 

April - good luck today, I shall be here waiting to see how you get on! :D 

Sarachka - hope you enjoyed your dinner. I just :munch: a coronation chicken sandwich. Mmmmm Mmmmm. 

On topic - I took a temp this morning and it was 35.48 - i'm going with a not pregnant this time, like the other times. 

Happy mondays all :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh essie, nice bump you got there would you mind if i borrowed at next year :wink:
> 
> I'm waiting for my auntie, who is always late and in a rush :haha: i'm going to her yard to help her with the horses, chickens, ducks, ferrets.......you get the idea :lol: will get me out the house for a while and maybe give me my passion back!! Horses!! I miss mine so much! I will have to scan a pic in for you guys of him x
> 
> That sounds such fun Ginge, can LO and I come along too?:flower:Click to expand...

Of course you can :D I miss my pony he was a 14.2 cremello with one blue eye one brown eye and he came from a sanctuary, it got to a point where we had no time for him and he ended up going back, he died there at the grand old age of 32 but I know in my heart if we had kept him he would still be here! :cry: I'll dig some photos out when i get home!!! xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh essie, nice bump you got there would you mind if i borrowed at next year :wink:
> 
> I'm waiting for my auntie, who is always late and in a rush :haha: i'm going to her yard to help her with the horses, chickens, ducks, ferrets.......you get the idea :lol: will get me out the house for a while and maybe give me my passion back!! Horses!! I miss mine so much! I will have to scan a pic in for you guys of him x
> 
> That sounds such fun Ginge, can LO and I come along too?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can :D I miss my pony he was a 14.2 cremello with one blue eye one brown eye and he came from a sanctuary, it got to a point where we had no time for him and he ended up going back, he died there at the grand old age of 32 but I know in my heart if we had kept him he would still be here! :cry: I'll dig some photos out when i get home!!! xxxClick to expand...

Aww poor pony:hugs: He sounds like he was very handsome though:flower: Carlos is dead too now:cry: My pics are in albums in England but I have a couple kicking around here I think, I'll dig too...


----------



## new mummy2010

Wow been chatty turtles today had 5 pages to read then!!

No one has said anything more on the drinking discussion ? 

I feel rather guilty about it all now (re the post I did on babyhopes thread) but ya know what can ya do I didn't know did I !!

Essie ya bump is cool very big I think kit needs to post one now!


----------



## firstbaby25

what did you say new mummy? 

I hate judgement. I judge people sure, but I try not to and often my judgements don't last! I just think i've seen enough (especially in England) where SS won't do anything anyway that the attitude is really that it's YOUR baby you are carrying and sadly (as the case may be at times) you can do whatever you like!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie!! I was just looking for pics of Carlos for Ginge and found one of me, not with Carlos, but with one of my preferred homeknits by my mum I wore as a kid....Check out my next post:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can still feel the mohair itch around the neck!! And it's the same jumper I was wearing when I walked up Snowdon:haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats quite a nice horse behind you in that pic B :D even with its emo fringe! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> *I'm hungry*




kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! I wasn't on yesterday my medicine made me so sick and exhausted. Feeling better today and wih DH in hospital he's getting surgery. I hate surgery even tho this is an outpatient one I get nervous. It's a 2 hour surgery and then must stay 3 hours after. DH mother is coming so I'll have company. How's everyones day going
> 
> Morning addie m'love :hi:
> 
> Hope you are feeling a whole lot better today and DH's surgery is nothing serious. Did you end up going swimming at the beach house?[/
> 
> Yes I actually did brave it put in a tampon and went in the pool lol!!!Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ginge!! These are the only 3 pics I have in France of Carlos....

1- Grazing by the horsebox at a competition
2- jumping in a team event hence yellow sash and browband
3- Carlos getting lots of pats for winning something or other! He was a fab jumper:awww::smug:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 1









003-1.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: B that's hil-ar-ious! I love kids clothes esp my old shell suits! I just can't get enough! 

Ginge - how you feeling?


----------



## addie25

It's been almost 2 hours he has been in surgery ugh!!!! In that 2 hours my mil has told me not to eat bagels with poppy seeds bc poppy seeds show on a drug test( whose giving me a drug test I have no clue) :haha: has asked if he should take codine after surgery bc it's a drug n drugs n not good lol and has made fun of me for being nervous about the big shot but then said she wud get me a nurse if I didn't want dh giving it to me. Ah fun 2 hours. Lol my mil is very entertaining :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh B he's lovely.

I'm ok thanks Jaynie, thanks for asking.

I'm treating this as an early miscarriage as I did get 2 positive tests!! 

On that note I think I have a theory as to why, PCOS affects your hormone levels, one of the hormones it affects is progesterone which is required to sustain a pregnancy, my progesterone levels are on the low side so I can get pregnant, but not sustain the pregnancy so for me to get pregnant and likely stay pregnant I will need progesterone gel or pessaries maybe (trin would know :haha:) If I fall pregnant again before my July appointment then I will go straight to the doctor and ask for some prostin (sp) gel or pessaries to try and sustain it, and if I don't then I will speak to the specialist at my appointment to see if my suspicions are right :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Thats quite a nice horse behind you in that pic B :D even with its emo fringe! :haha:

Do you know I can't even remember where I was or what horse it was:shrug:

Right, DH is home from fixing his mum's new coffee machine (it needed switching 'on' :dohh::dohh::dohh:) and is gonna look after LO while I go mountain biking:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

No worries Ginge just know how dem tests last week would have affected ya. As they would me :hugs:. I also have no faith in the NHS at all. My mum has fibroids and has had no follow up or choice in how she is treated, and has been told she is borderline for thyroid. Like we need the extra info as she has two daughters of child bearing ages. I hate them. I feel like because all we hear is cuts cuts cuts that I shouldn't go and have my thyroid checked even though I really want to have it checked. 

B that is a gorgeous horse :thumbup: enjoy the bike ride.


----------



## firstbaby25

addie your MIL does indeed sound very funny, can think of a worse way to pass the time...


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie you have a perfect bump but I think she looks lower last week :shrug: dead round like this week. Your weekend sounds totally perfect too if not a little tiring! I used to be all go, when i was single before the oh and now i am so quiet and i live for being quiet too :haha: a weekend like yours would kill me!

I thought it looked lower last week as well actually. I feel huge but bump is measuring exactly right. Trust me the weekend did nearly kill me, I'm :sleep: today.


----------



## firstbaby25

I definitely clear this thread!


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooooh essie, nice bump you got there would you mind if i borrowed at next year :winkwink:

Of course you can, I will be finished with the bump sometime in July so after that it's all yours :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry Essie - didn't your reply! 

I think you should be allowed to :sleep: today of you want :shrug: you _are _pregnant and _exhausted!_


----------



## Essie

I have been sleeping and keeping my feet up. I've washed and hung up the clothes from the weekend, and I tidied the house before we left so I feel the little bits of housework that need doing can wait :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

iv had a nap today as my exam is at 7! and im going to be tired soo a nap was needed! im havin a break at the moment, iv been getting over 90% in my practice tests so im hoping that i will get a good mark!


----------



## firstbaby25

ooh april that's a bad time for an exam! I thought it would be today! Good luck...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck April! 

I have another hamster! Change of plan and I went to animal centre with DH and am going for a run now so I do some sport so will post pic of hamster later on! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Good luck April!

B, is the hamster instead of the kitten, or as well?


----------



## Crunchie

Yah Monday is done !!!

Your such a good girl for studying April x you get a blue Peter badge


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone, will be leaving soon getting a little nervous now :/


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all my beautiful turts. :hugs: 
April, good luck today love.
B, master eh? Does the little hammy gave a name yet?
Kit, sorry you are sleeping so crummy. I'm there as well. :/
Everyone else, hello and hugs.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: molly :D how are you

Good Luck April :D


----------



## addie25

Poor DH he is in a lot of pain :cry: I do not like seeing him like this I'm usually the one getting a procedure. Surgery took over an hour longer than expected so I was freaking out but it went well. Hopefully tomorrow he wakes up a lot better but in a week he should be all better. He has all this stuff on his nose. It looks like he got a nose job. After watching this I would never want a nose job u must be in tune of pain after that.


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge :hi: I'm ...ok. How are you coping?

Addie- sorry for your DH. :(


----------



## addie25

Thank u. Can't wait till we can go homes and he can take meds that help him sleep so he rests.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm feeling ok, if a little dissappointed! but thats expected, wanting this next few weeks to go by quite quickly!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls :)

B- cute pictures of you with your horse! And I love the sweater :dance:
Can't wait to hear about your new small and furry!!

April - I hope your exam is going well!!

Essie - Gorgeous bump!!

Kit - YAY for only a handful of days left at work!!! I can't wait to see your little one! I just realized that I'll be on a weeklong vacation when you are due, so I'm hoping you go early :thumbup: Otherwise I'll be lugging my ancient laptop and sitting by the pool with it every night to check in!!

Molly - :hugs: Nice to see you, my dear! I hope things are getting better for you.

Jaynie, Ginge, Sarachka, Hayley, Addie, and all lots of hugs and kisses!! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie you have a perfect bump but I think she looks lower last week :shrug: dead round like this week. Your weekend sounds totally perfect too if not a little tiring! I used to be all go, when i was single before the oh and now i am so quiet and i live for being quiet too :haha: a weekend like yours would kill me!
> 
> B I am so jealous of your days, always. I am working which is a disappointment as I thought I wasn't :growlamd:... I am excited to see these shows too!
> 
> Kit I am playing at fake work. Had a heart to heart with my mum today as I feel useless in this job and I think both Mum and I feel we are doing the other a favour and it lends itself to a horrible work environment at times.
> 
> April - good luck today, I shall be here waiting to see how you get on! :D
> 
> Sarachka - hope you enjoyed your dinner. I just :munch: a coronation chicken sandwich. Mmmmm Mmmmm.
> 
> On topic - I took a temp this morning and it was 35.48 - i'm going with a not pregnant this time, like the other times.
> 
> Happy mondays all :flower:

Ah sorry Jaynie...that's a shame the work situation with mum isn't working out for you. Still, you've given it a go :thumbup: Is there a plan B?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Wow been chatty turtles today had 5 pages to read then!!
> 
> No one has said anything more on the drinking discussion ?
> 
> I feel rather guilty about it all now (re the post I did on babyhopes thread) but ya know what can ya do I didn't know did I !!
> 
> Essie ya bump is cool very big I think kit needs to post one now!

I'll do another pot pic at the end of this week/start of next in honour of stopping work! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I have been sleeping and keeping my feet up. I've washed and hung up the clothes from the weekend, and I tidied the house before we left so I feel the little bits of housework that need doing can wait :thumbup:

Hey essie..the way I see it now is that there's nothing that can't wait now. We've earned some down time and I have no problem relaxing while I can :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> iv had a nap today as my exam is at 7! and im going to be tired soo a nap was needed! im havin a break at the moment, iv been getting over 90% in my practice tests so im hoping that i will get a good mark!

Oh April..I missed you to wish you good luck although I really don't think you need it lovely...it's gonna be a breeze!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Good luck April!
> 
> B, is the hamster instead of the kitten, or as well?

I was wondering the same! :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I have been sleeping and keeping my feet up. I've washed and hung up the clothes from the weekend, and I tidied the house before we left so I feel the little bits of housework that need doing can wait :thumbup:
> 
> Hey essie..the way I see it now is that there's nothing that can't wait now. We've earned some down time and I have no problem relaxing while I can :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree. Relax and enjoy the rest before our LOs come along :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Good luck April!
> 
> B, is the hamster instead of the kitten, or as well?

No no, as well as not instead of- the hamster is for me:thumbup: I've always had a hamster but Tarzan, my last one, died just before Holly was born and in the 'new baby' business I didn't get round to another hamster and I miss not having a little furry fellow:shrug: Even though I have 2 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs:haha: Hamsters are such funny little things, with such set habits. I'm in love with my new one already, pic soon:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a fab run in refreshing tropical style hot rain this evening:cloud9: Kit when you come to stay we'll leave the DH's to mutually learn French/English together looking after the LO's and I'll take you on a favourite run of mine, up onto the hill with a fab view of the Eiffel Tower in the distance:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor April's doing a maths exam at the moment:shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello all my beautiful turts. :hugs:
> April, good luck today love.
> B, master eh? Does the little hammy gave a name yet?
> Kit, sorry you are sleeping so crummy. I'm there as well. :/
> Everyone else, hello and hugs.

Hello my lovely - thanks for checking in - hope you're ok :hugs:

Sorry you're sleeping pattern's shot too - no fun eh? :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Poor DH he is in a lot of pain :cry: I do not like seeing him like this I'm usually the one getting a procedure. Surgery took over an hour longer than expected so I was freaking out but it went well. Hopefully tomorrow he wakes up a lot better but in a week he should be all better. He has all this stuff on his nose. It looks like he got a nose job. After watching this I would never want a nose job u must be in tune of pain after that.

Sorry DH is in so much pain addie - hopefully it's short lived and he's pain free very soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> B- cute pictures of you with your horse! And I love the sweater :dance:
> Can't wait to hear about your new small and furry!!
> 
> April - I hope your exam is going well!!
> 
> Essie - Gorgeous bump!!
> 
> Kit - YAY for only a handful of days left at work!!! I can't wait to see your little one! I just realized that I'll be on a weeklong vacation when you are due, so I'm hoping you go early :thumbup: Otherwise I'll be lugging my ancient laptop and sitting by the pool with it every night to check in!!
> 
> Molly - :hugs: Nice to see you, my dear! I hope things are getting better for you.
> 
> Jaynie, Ginge, Sarachka, Hayley, Addie, and all lots of hugs and kisses!! :kiss:

Thanks Luna :hugs:

Y'know, it hits it home when you talk about what you'll be doing when I'm due....OMG, it's soon isn't it? :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

It is VERY soon, now, Kit!!!
I've been counting down the days to my vacation (we leave on the 1st) and it's only like two and a half weeks, now!! :dance:

I'm SOOO looking forward to seeing your little one!!! I'm still thinking boy. Do you have any inklings, Kit? Some intuitive feeling as to what it is? You don't have to share, of course ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- i'll be celebrating my oldest's 6th birthday on your DD. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*So for no reason other than I'm bored and feeling "on topic" I'd like Holly to remind me of her HGC / early testing theory*


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a fab run in refreshing tropical style hot rain this evening:cloud9: Kit when you come to stay we'll leave the DH's to mutually learn French/English together looking after the LO's and I'll take you on a favourite run of mine, up onto the hill with a fab view of the Eiffel Tower in the distance:thumbup:

Oh that sounds absolutely amazing :cloud9: That would be quite something to see.......and so would seeing our respective DHs trying to communicate :haha: I feel charades would be the order of the day :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

good luck april !!! 

big hugs to you and DH addie xxx

Jaynie my darling...sorry about the work stuff ! it really does suck some times 

B, can I come too and just sit with the other DH's and drink red wine and think about you 2 running up the hills ????

Hi luna - where is your holiday to ?

Hi molly:flower: I feel you on the sleep thing.... I just want to lay on my belly and snore 

hey Ginge, have the tested your tyroid level yet ? I think now I have been told its low that maybe that is why I was not o'ing on some cycles :shrug:

xxxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Good luck April!
> 
> B, is the hamster instead of the kitten, or as well?
> 
> No no, as well as not instead of- the hamster is for me:thumbup: I've always had a hamster but Tarzan, my last one, died just before Holly was born and in the 'new baby' business I didn't get round to another hamster and I miss not having a little furry fellow:shrug: Even though I have 2 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs:haha: Hamsters are such funny little things, with such set habits. I'm in love with my new one already, pic soon:happydance:Click to expand...

ah I see. I love hamsters. I had one when i was younger, called Nibbles. He was an escape artist, forever being found in the top drawer of my dads desk shredding all the paper :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> It is VERY soon, now, Kit!!!
> I've been counting down the days to my vacation (we leave on the 1st) and it's only like two and a half weeks, now!! :dance:
> 
> I'm SOOO looking forward to seeing your little one!!! I'm still thinking boy. Do you have any inklings, Kit? Some intuitive feeling as to what it is? You don't have to share, of course ;)

Remind me where you're going again Luna?? 

I'm still thinking boy too :thumbup: Most of the turtles have thought boy with the exception of April who stays strong with her prediction of a little girl :) I've kind of given up trying to assess bump shape, sweet/savoury food cravings etc because I just don't think anything is definitive really...and I'm so looking forward to the surprise on the day :happydance:

Thanks for being excited for me :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

evening 

well in answer to jaynie's question......clare posted a link to a thread she had started over the recent pregnant ladies not drinking debate, i checked it out and added my piece/post and it made me feel a wee bit guilty for having a couple of drinks now and even more guilty for the times before i knew i was pregnant and got drunk/tipsy.....?!

just no one said anthing really about it so i felt a little sad,, but some people on there were a bit harsh in their opinions ...each to there own i say

B-lovely pony and jumper hehe!!!! Reece has a hamster called Chew-baca he is funny and tallula is scared stiff of him in his ball ! I also had a welsh cob when i was younger 15hh and she was a doll her name was kerry and i had to sell her when she was 17 sadly i have no pictures on laptop i will try dig some out when on ML and take a pic of a pic and post. Whats hammy's name? Bet Holly will love him too and the SS's.

April-i hope all has gone well at your exam

addie- i hope DH feels better soon poor bloke (least he has had to suffer something not just you!!)

molly-my sleeping pattern is proper pooey too like yours and kit's tis not good hope your doing ok?

Luna-hello glad you had fun in the new car at the weekend

crunchie-are you off work now?? wish i was off again had a parent chat tonight 10 -15 mins but lasted 50 mins not happy bunny and i was starving really need more food aat work 

ginge-hello hope you ok even with pooey af hope next month is better


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, I miss tummy sleeping.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- i'll be celebrating my oldest's 6th birthday on your DD. :hugs:

You will indeed! That can be part of my celebrations too on the day as I think I'm going to take Trin's advice and plan to do something nice so as I'm not so disappointed when I'm late - I really think I will be too :wacko:

Have you got something nice planned for DD?


----------



## new mummy2010

kit what is your DD ?


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin-i hope you are feeling better when you read to catch up xx xx you are such a poorly turtle xx


----------



## new mummy2010

i miss tummy sleeping tis my fave and now i sleep with my leg bent funny so im semi on my tum.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *So for no reason other than I'm bored and feeling "on topic" I'd like Holly to remind me of her HGC / early testing theory*

:shock:

Sezi..I'm physically incapable of not reading into why you are asking this :haha: Care to share? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!


----------



## Mollykins

We ate taking her to the aquarium and the beach. :)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> evening
> 
> well in answer to jaynie's question......clare posted a link to a thread she had started over the recent pregnant ladies not drinking debate, i checked it out and added my piece/post and it made me feel a wee bit guilty for having a couple of drinks now and even more guilty for the times before i knew i was pregnant and got drunk/tipsy.....?!
> 
> just no one said anthing really about it so i felt a little sad,, but some people on there were a bit harsh in their opinions ...each to there own i say
> 
> B-lovely pony and jumper hehe!!!! Reece has a hamster called Chew-baca he is funny and tallula is scared stiff of him in his ball ! I also had a welsh cob when i was younger 15hh and she was a doll her name was kerry and i had to sell her when she was 17 sadly i have no pictures on laptop i will try dig some out when on ML and take a pic of a pic and post. Whats hammy's name? Bet Holly will love him too and the SS's.
> 
> April-i hope all has gone well at your exam
> 
> addie- i hope DH feels better soon poor bloke (least he has had to suffer something not just you!!)
> 
> molly-my sleeping pattern is proper pooey too like yours and kit's tis not good hope your doing ok?
> 
> Luna-hello glad you had fun in the new car at the weekend
> 
> crunchie-are you off work now?? wish i was off again had a parent chat tonight 10 -15 mins but lasted 50 mins not happy bunny and i was starving really need more food aat work
> 
> ginge-hello hope you ok even with pooey af hope next month is better

Hayley - don't feel sad/guilty or anything else with regards to the great drinking debate - I've only just now read your comment and I really wouldn't go beating myself up about any of it. Loads of people have the same experience as you and suffer no ill effects. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit what is your DD ?

It's the 4th July :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *So for no reason other than I'm bored and feeling "on topic" I'd like Holly to remind me of her HGC / early testing theory*
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Sezi..I'm physically incapable of not reading into why you are asking this :haha: Care to share? :shrug:Click to expand...

Heh, really no reason other than I'm 5 DPO!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!

That particular topic always does :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> We ate taking her to the aquarium and the beach. :)

:thumbup: Great! Can I come? That could be my special plan :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...

it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:

when you going to tease us with your hospital bag ???


----------



## addie25

Still in hospital :wacko: dh can't leave till he uses the bathroom so don't know how much longer. Can't wait to get home he will feel better in his own bed. Newmum yea now he has had a procedure so he may have more sympathy for all I'm doing.. He has been great with me except with this big shot he said well it's what it is I thought that rude. I hate seeing him in pain so now I know how he feels with me n it sucks to watch someone u love hurting n have no power to help.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, you most definitely can come. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Turtle friends please meet Bobbles:awww: She's mushroom grey with little orange patches:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:
> 
> when you going to tease us with your hospital bag ???Click to expand...

I know....it's a tough topic as some people have had sad experiences but maybe have lost the ability to see other's points of view :nope:

Oh yes...I forgot I didn't post pics of my hossy bag..well bags actually! One for moi and one for bebe :thumbup: I shall post pics soon and a contents list for anyone who is interested.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> It is VERY soon, now, Kit!!!
> I've been counting down the days to my vacation (we leave on the 1st) and it's only like two and a half weeks, now!! :dance:
> 
> I'm SOOO looking forward to seeing your little one!!! I'm still thinking boy. Do you have any inklings, Kit? Some intuitive feeling as to what it is? You don't have to share, of course ;)
> 
> Remind me where you're going again Luna??
> 
> I'm still thinking boy too :thumbup: Most of the turtles have thought boy with the exception of April who stays strong with her prediction of a little girl :) I've kind of given up trying to assess bump shape, sweet/savoury food cravings etc because I just don't think anything is definitive really...and I'm so looking forward to the surprise on the day :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for being excited for me :hugs:Click to expand...

I totally understand - it seems it really is different for every woman! As we all had decided with the morning sickness with a girl/boy. :haha:

We are going to Eastern Washington to a campground that we've been going to since I was 18 months old!! There's a TON of us that go, we reserve about 10 spots and there are about 30 of us. It's great, great fun. Nice and hot and sunny and the campground is 'resort style' so there's a golf course and a swimming pool and a little town about 5 minutes drive away. And there's this fantastic lake about 30 minutes drive away that we always have lots of fun at. Luna the dog LOVES this lake. She lives for the days when she can run and LEAP off the dock into the cool water!
And this year, DH's parents are driving out from Wisconsin (about 2828 kilometers away!!) to spend the week with us there; I'm so excited!! I attached some pictures for you all to see what fun we have... ;)
First one is of golfing... we have this tradition of a night of "Tequila Golf - a shot a hole!" That can get CRAZY! :haha:

And some lake pictures. That's me and Luna swimming. And me and DH and Luna on the dock. And DH jumping off the cliffs. :thumbup:

And the beautiful blue skies and cottonwood trees... AH!!! Can't wait!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0720.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 2









n509062643_1301505_8015.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









n509062643_1301504_7636.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 4









n509062643_1301506_8405.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4









Summer07 085.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Turtle friends please meet Bobbles:awww: She's mushroom grey with little orange patches:kiss:

AWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO CUTE!!!!!!!!! Cuteness overload!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, you most definitely can come. :)

:yipee: I'll bring my hospital bags just in case :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

aww B, Bobbles is so cute!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> It is VERY soon, now, Kit!!!
> I've been counting down the days to my vacation (we leave on the 1st) and it's only like two and a half weeks, now!! :dance:
> 
> I'm SOOO looking forward to seeing your little one!!! I'm still thinking boy. Do you have any inklings, Kit? Some intuitive feeling as to what it is? You don't have to share, of course ;)
> 
> Remind me where you're going again Luna??
> 
> I'm still thinking boy too :thumbup: Most of the turtles have thought boy with the exception of April who stays strong with her prediction of a little girl :) I've kind of given up trying to assess bump shape, sweet/savoury food cravings etc because I just don't think anything is definitive really...and I'm so looking forward to the surprise on the day :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for being excited for me :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand - it seems it really is different for every woman! As we all had decided with the morning sickness with a girl/boy. :haha:
> 
> We are going to Eastern Washington to a campground that we've been going to since I was 18 months old!! There's a TON of us that go, we reserve about 10 spots and there are about 30 of us. It's great, great fun. Nice and hot and sunny and the campground is 'resort style' so there's a golf course and a swimming pool and a little town about 5 minutes drive away. And there's this fantastic lake about 30 minutes drive away that we always have lots of fun at. Luna the dog LOVES this lake. She lives for the days when she can run and LEAP off the dock into the cool water!
> And this year, DH's parents are driving out from Wisconsin (about 2828 kilometers away!!) to spend the week with us there; I'm so excited!! I attached some pictures for you all to see what fun we have... ;)
> First one is of golfing... we have this tradition of a night of "Tequila Golf - a shot a hole!" That can get CRAZY! :haha:
> 
> And some lake pictures. That's me and Luna swimming. And me and DH and Luna on the dock. And DH jumping off the cliffs. :thumbup:
> 
> And the beautiful blue skies and cottonwood trees... AH!!! Can't wait!!Click to expand...

Looks beautiful Luna...no wonder you can't wait!! I'm well jel :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Turtle friends please meet Bobbles:awww: She's mushroom grey with little orange patches:kiss:

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :awww:

She is gorge!!!! Is she quite tame? How old is she?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, :haha: bringing the hospital bag might be a good idea. 
B, beauteous bobble you've got there. :awww:
Luna, looks like you'll have great fun this year, like all the previous. :)


----------



## Crunchie

Welcome bobbles .....you are very cute


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *So for no reason other than I'm bored and feeling "on topic" I'd like Holly to remind me of her HGC / early testing theory*

Well in comparing 2 mcs hot on the heels of one another, where I was testing early and symptom spotting, I have theories. And from them conclude you can deffo have symptoms at 5dpo as a result of the progesterone kicking in, because, in these 2 mcs where I had bloods at the same time in each-

1st mc- hcg 736, no symptoms at all. 
2nd mc-hcg 37- nose bleeds(remember the first at 5dpo) bloating, very sore boobs, hunger, general feeling of pregnancy (remember my maternity tent desire) high temp all the time, 37.7 or 8 at every testing at random moments, whereas I'm around 36.4 on average- basically all the progesterone related symptoms.

Had these pregnancies mingled it would have worked out, the hcg from one and the progesterone from the other:haha:

My other on topic theory is that from 1000 hcg I start getting queasy (like I did with LO, I was queasy on the day of testing and my level was 1300) but until that point I don't 'register' hcg, but only progesterone.

Problem is that progesterone levels don't show up on a weestick so there's no point in testing yet :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Turtle friends please meet Bobbles:awww: She's mushroom grey with little orange patches:kiss:
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :awww:
> 
> She is gorge!!!! Is she quite tame? How old is she?Click to expand...

She's still quite young since she's small, but don't know exactly. I'm leaving her to settle in a bit before handling her, she's not used to any humans just yet. They're pretty timid hamsters until they get to know you:argh:


----------



## Sarachka

all verrrrrrrrrrrry interestingggggggggggg Holly


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> all verrrrrrrrrrrry interestingggggggggggg Holly

Oh you little tease you....:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit HONESTLY I am not teasing, I have nothing to report. I am just trying to talk myself OUT of POAS so early!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...

 HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit HONESTLY I am not teasing, I have nothing to report. I am just trying to talk myself OUT of POAS so early!

Ok, I'll reluctantly accept that :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...

I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> all verrrrrrrrrrrry interestingggggggggggg Holly
> 
> Oh you little tease you....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Ah but you have to at least credit me for writing quite a long ON TOPIC post there\\:D/


----------



## firstbaby25

B she's gorgeous! So cute. I think to add to your theory - your LP (after ov) is dominated by progesterone, so you can get symptoms as a result of a normal cycle. Your body produces progesterone loads for a pregnancy, thicken lining and whatnot...

Molly! Thanks for stopping by! So glad to see you here :hugs: hope everything is ok with your grandparents & your girls and everything! 

Kit - I'm not quitting yet, the problem is there isn't enough for me to do and I started doing something totally different to what I am doing now! It's all happened so fast. I enjoyed my chat was reassuring. Your last Monday in work for a bit is alllll done! :cloud9: eh? 

New mummy I wouldn't feel so bad I've said before, and I'll say it again with NTNP in the 2ww I don't stop living, if it's meant to be then soon as I find out I'll decide what I'm doing. Like B said her sis smoked my sis only cut down (though it was only a half a day that she shared with James before bed) it's up to you! I said earlier I've seem some things I would call neglect and SS don't do anything anyway! I could prattle for hours about this so I'll stop here :haha:

Luna beautiful pics - swit swoo! You hot lady! :shock: (just the eyes not the actual 'shock' :haha:) I'm also wel jel.

Hiya Crunch - when is your Take That gig? You started your levothyroxine? Is that what ya got? They told my nab she'd feel like a new woman and she said she did eventually...

Sarachka - dare I mention you may have a symptom??


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...

Well, I can take the moral high ground on this one personally...I haven't touched a single piece of ham my entire pregnancy, so there :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...

Well I'll report you to the RSPCC for eating danger ham


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie :hugs: to you - it sucks for you sure! I hate when Adam is poorly. Hope he's ok soon.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: essie I spy you there :thumbup: 

I want to :munch: some chocolate - considering a trip to the shop!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can take the moral high ground on this one personally...I haven't touched a single piece of ham my entire pregnancy, so there :winkwink:Click to expand...

thats becuase you stand around in fields drinking from dirty bottles :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Kit* you cheated though because you're a veggie:haha:

Danger ham sounds like Dagenham:haha:

I ate TONS of ham:shrug: I did buy plastic ham and not deli ham. Deliham sounds like a place too, so does Plasticham come to think of it


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll report you to the RSPCC for eating danger hamClick to expand...

What a narrow minded and hamist attitude...I'm shocked :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can take the moral high ground on this one personally...I haven't touched a single piece of ham my entire pregnancy, so there :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> thats becuase you stand around in fields drinking from dirty bottles :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Kit you had a white wine spritzer in your 2ww, if I remember rightly. I think it was at a work do?:tease:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can take the moral high ground on this one personally...I haven't touched a single piece of ham my entire pregnancy, so there :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> thats becuase you stand around in fields drinking from dirty bottles :wacko:Click to expand...

....and? :shrug:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: essie I spy you there :thumbup:
> 
> I want to :munch: some chocolate - considering a trip to the shop!

I have just been to mcdonalds to get a mcflurry :blush:


----------



## Essie

I have not had *any* ham through my pregnancy either :smug: because i don't like ham :shhh:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> B she's gorgeous! So cute. I think to add to your theory - your LP (after ov) is dominated by progesterone, so you can get symptoms as a result of a normal cycle. Your body produces progesterone loads for a pregnancy, thicken lining and whatnot...
> 
> Molly! Thanks for stopping by! So glad to see you here :hugs: hope everything is ok with your grandparents & your girls and everything!
> 
> Kit - I'm not quitting yet, the problem is there isn't enough for me to do and I started doing something totally different to what I am doing now! It's all happened so fast. I enjoyed my chat was reassuring. Your last Monday in work for a bit is alllll done! :cloud9: eh?
> 
> New mummy I wouldn't feel so bad I've said before, and I'll say it again with NTNP in the 2ww I don't stop living, if it's meant to be then soon as I find out I'll decide what I'm doing. Like B said her sis smoked my sis only cut down (though it was only a half a day that she shared with James before bed) it's up to you! I said earlier I've seem some things I would call neglect and SS don't do anything anyway! I could prattle for hours about this so I'll stop here :haha:
> 
> Luna beautiful pics - swit swoo! You hot lady! :shock: (just the eyes not the actual 'shock' :haha:) I'm also wel jel.
> 
> Hiya Crunch - when is your Take That gig? You started your levothyroxine? Is that what ya got? They told my nab she'd feel like a new woman and she said she did eventually...
> 
> Sarachka - dare I mention you may have a symptom??

its the 30 June...v excited !!!!! I have me meds and I start in the morning.......and some pile cream :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can take the moral high ground on this one personally...I haven't touched a single piece of ham my entire pregnancy, so there :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> thats becuase you stand around in fields drinking from dirty bottles :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Kit you had a white wine spritzer in your 2ww, if I remember rightly. I think it was at a work do?:tease:Click to expand...

It was actually on my birthday back in October - the weekend li'l yellow was conceived :thumbup: We went out for dinner with friends and I enjoyed an ice cold spritzer - I have no regrets either :thumbup: Edith Piaf said it best as you will know :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: essie I spy you there :thumbup:
> 
> I want to :munch: some chocolate - considering a trip to the shop!
> 
> I have just been to mcdonalds to get a mcflurry :blush:Click to expand...

OMG....my work collegue would have you sectioned for that !!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is terrible I have to go to bed soon and I still haven't got round to saying anything to MOLLY and LUNA and ADDIE who I haven't seen for ages, thanks to ham eaters and dirty bottle boozers distracting me:growlmad:

So for the turtles yonder over the pondhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/vive-l-amerique-58.gif-


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can take the moral high ground on this one personally...I haven't touched a single piece of ham my entire pregnancy, so there :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> thats becuase you stand around in fields drinking from dirty bottles :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ....and? :shrug:Click to expand...

look at this attitude........tutt tutt.....to much Jermey Kyle when you should be working :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: essie I spy you there :thumbup:
> 
> I want to :munch: some chocolate - considering a trip to the shop!
> 
> I have just been to mcdonalds to get a mcflurry :blush:Click to expand...

I love McFlurry's - haven't had one for years though :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Poor Crunchie - I hope the farmer giles calm down - that can't be pleasant :nope:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: essie I spy you there :thumbup:
> 
> I want to :munch: some chocolate - considering a trip to the shop!
> 
> I have just been to mcdonalds to get a mcflurry :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG....my work collegue would have you sectioned for that !!!!!!Click to expand...

Strap me up and i'll let the men in white coats take me away!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Poor Crunchie - I hope the farmer giles calm down - that can't be pleasant :nope:

the GP was very kind.....he told me of his own experiances to save my blushes....not that I was embarrassed :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't know what a McFlurry is:blush: Bet I wouldn't like it though, unless it's some kind of sardine and pickled onion whip:shrug:

GOODNIGHT M' LOVELIES:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hope all went well April:hugs:

Hope you're feeling better Trin:flower:

For you Kit......."*O! Je ne regrette rien!* :serenade:"


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: essie I spy you there :thumbup:
> 
> I want to :munch: some chocolate - considering a trip to the shop!
> 
> I have just been to mcdonalds to get a mcflurry :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG....my work collegue would have you sectioned for that !!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Strap me up and i'll let the men in white coats take me away!Click to expand...

lol.... I will be in the bed next to you will nil by ham above me :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

night super munkie ball xxxxx


----------



## Essie

Night Night B, sleep well.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This is terrible I have to go to bed soon and I still haven't got round to saying anything to MOLLY and LUNA and ADDIE who I haven't seen for ages, thanks to ham eaters and dirty bottle boozers distracting me:growlmad:
> 
> So for the turtles yonder over the pondhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/vive-l-amerique-58.gif-

:serenade:

Oh say can you seeeeeeeeeee, by the dawn's early light........ *takes the pledge* :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: essie I spy you there :thumbup:
> 
> I want to :munch: some chocolate - considering a trip to the shop!
> 
> I have just been to mcdonalds to get a mcflurry :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG....my work collegue would have you sectioned for that !!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Strap me up and i'll let the men in white coats take me away!Click to expand...
> 
> lol.... I will be in the bed next to you will nil by ham above me :haha:Click to expand...

We'll make a right pair! Kit can have a bed for her cider drinking in fields!


----------



## Sarachka

I knew y'all would accuse me of having symptoms if I asked that!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

u know what guys im leaving laters! iv had enough of all this PM and abuse from stupid pregnant women :) :hi: bye!


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> u know what guys im leaving laters! iv had enough of all this PM and abuse from stupid pregnant women :) :hi: bye!

hey hey hey !!!! don't let them get to you my love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> hey newmummy - I see that they have closed babyhopes thread ....she really kicked it off lol in the 2nd tri !!!
> 
> That particular topic always does :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems such a shame that people can not share opinions ....but attack each other !!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM SANDWICH MUNCHER! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I am reporting you to BNB for ham bullying :yellowcard:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can take the moral high ground on this one personally...I haven't touched a single piece of ham my entire pregnancy, so there :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> thats becuase you stand around in fields drinking from dirty bottles :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ....and? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> look at this attitude........tutt tutt.....to much Jermey Kyle when you should be working :nope:Click to expand...

Don't dis the Jezza! He is the all knowing, shouting philosopher I'll have you know!


----------



## Crunchie

I tried watching JK this morning.... I could not understand a word they were all saying !!!!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> I tried watching JK this morning.... I could not understand a word they were all saying !!!!

What does your work colleague have to say about JK? Does it not pollute the babies brain development? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I tried watching JK this morning.... I could not understand a word they were all saying !!!!
> 
> What does your work colleague have to say about JK? Does it not pollute the babies brain development? :haha:Click to expand...

hahahahahaha...... lol ! that really made me chuckle


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: essie I spy you there :thumbup:
> 
> I want to :munch: some chocolate - considering a trip to the shop!
> 
> I have just been to mcdonalds to get a mcflurry :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG....my work collegue would have you sectioned for that !!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Strap me up and i'll let the men in white coats take me away!Click to expand...
> 
> lol.... I will be in the bed next to you will nil by ham above me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We'll make a right pair! Kit can have a bed for her cider drinking in fields!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I tried watching JK this morning.... I could not understand a word they were all saying !!!!
> 
> What does your work colleague have to say about JK? Does it not pollute the babies brain development? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahaha...... lol ! that really made me chuckleClick to expand...

Well with my mcflurry, and the amount of JK I've watched I worry for my baby. I'm a bad mother already :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I knew y'all would accuse me of having symptoms if I asked that!!

Well we're consistent if nothing else I suppose :thumbup::winkwink: We will be watching closely :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I tried watching JK this morning.... I could not understand a word they were all saying !!!!
> 
> What does your work colleague have to say about JK? Does it not pollute the babies brain development? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahaha...... lol ! that really made me chuckleClick to expand...
> 
> Well with my mcflurry, and the amount of JK I've watched I worry for my baby. I'm a bad mother already :dohh:Click to expand...

do you think the first words will be .......big mac meal ????


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> u know what guys im leaving laters! iv had enough of all this PM and abuse from stupid pregnant women :) :hi: bye!

Ahh I wouldn't worry about it Clare - today's scandal is tomorrow's chip paper or something like that. Just ignore the negative stuff.


----------



## babyhopes2010

well sorry but i cant help it when im gettiing nasty messages :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I nearly missed those pics *Luna*! That lake!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:brat::hissy::brat: a lake! It looks idyllic! I did just write that I liked your bikini too, and then thought you might think I'm a lesbian so deleted it, and then thought oh don't be so stupid:dohh: I like your bikini!:thumbup:

And *Jaynie* yes and I think that's why temping is a bit pants since it's higher anyway after O:shrug: Mind you it rockets a bit when I've been preggo

Right, to bed now:sleep:
xxxxx


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I tried watching JK this morning.... I could not understand a word they were all saying !!!!
> 
> What does your work colleague have to say about JK? Does it not pollute the babies brain development? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahaha...... lol ! that really made me chuckleClick to expand...
> 
> Well with my mcflurry, and the amount of JK I've watched I worry for my baby. I'm a bad mother already :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> do you think the first words will be .......big mac meal ????Click to expand...

Probably. The social will be onto me in no time. I'll have to plead ignorance, that i knew nothing of the highly pollutant effect of mcflurries and Jezza :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> well sorry but i cant help it when im gettiing nasty messages :(

Who from lovely?


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> well sorry but i cant help it when im gettiing nasty messages :(

I'm sorry you're getting horrible messages. I know it's hard to try to ignore them :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I tried watching JK this morning.... I could not understand a word they were all saying !!!!
> 
> What does your work colleague have to say about JK? Does it not pollute the babies brain development? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahaha...... lol ! that really made me chuckleClick to expand...
> 
> Well with my mcflurry, and the amount of JK I've watched I worry for my baby. I'm a bad mother already :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> do you think the first words will be .......big mac meal ????Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. The social will be onto me in no time. I'll have to plead ignorance, that i knew nothing of the highly pollutant effect of mcflurries and Jezza :shrug:Click to expand...

mine will be.....get off the pc mum I need feeding :shrug:
perhaps there needs to be a new medical study on JK watching ....


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill stick to here u all lovelys :flower: TBH all of the threads seem to end it a bitch fight anywhere from spray tan,babyshowers to the odd beer ,cafffeine to using bleach when pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Clare are the PM messages ??? can you ask the moderator person to block messages from people that are not on your friends list ????


----------



## Sarachka

I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Clare are the PM messages ??? can you ask the moderator person to block messages from people that are not on your friends list ????

Yes, and you can also report people if they are abusive. A point of view is one thing but if people are being nasty then that's different and not acceptable.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!

lol ! and me....poor DH had to go to court today to get an injunction against a customer who wanted to kill him and me ! charming :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!

:haha: I can see where you're coming from. Maybe you could adopt Jezza's technique and just shout at everyone? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!
> 
> :haha: I can see where you're coming from. Maybe you could adopt Jezza's technique and just shout at everyone? :shrug:Click to expand...

the Sez show......wicked !!!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> ill stick to here u all lovelys :flower: TBH all of the threads seem to end it a bitch fight anywhere from spray tan,babyshowers to the odd beer ,cafffeine to using bleach when pregnant :rofl:

When Bethany and I met up we both commented on how lovely and safe our thread is and so we rarely stray off it. The trouble is, people are very quick to misunderstand what you write - it's easily done. We're lucky on here that nobody takes offense as we all know that nobody means any harm.


----------



## Essie

Ok ladies, Glee is finished (yes I'm forcing the baby to listen to that as well!) so it is off to bed for moi. Night night everyone :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!
> 
> lol ! and me....poor DH had to go to court today to get an injunction against a customer who wanted to kill him and me ! charming :shrug:Click to expand...

Eeek! Seriously? How horrible :nope: What kind of work does DH do?


----------



## Mollykins

Oy! This thread just takes off and all the off and random times. :wacko: 

Jaynie, hello m'lovely. Did you ever make a run for your chocolate?


----------



## Mollykins

Scary about the threat crunch.... what happened?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Good night turtles :)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!
> 
> lol ! and me....poor DH had to go to court today to get an injunction against a customer who wanted to kill him and me ! charming :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeek! Seriously? How horrible :nope: What kind of work does DH do?Click to expand...

It started on friday ....just some threats over the phone but then he came into the office and really kicked off....his company have moved really swiftly so that he can no longer contat the company......he is a Housing Officer on quite a rough estate on South London ....as being a big lad he never really has much trouble ! I think its when he made the comments about me that upset him :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Scary about the threat crunch.... what happened?

they manage to get a injunction stopping the resident contacting by phone and person.....and it has a power of arrest attched to it so they can call the police and know that it can be sorted !


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!
> 
> lol ! and me....poor DH had to go to court today to get an injunction against a customer who wanted to kill him and me ! charming :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeek! Seriously? How horrible :nope: What kind of work does DH do?Click to expand...
> 
> It started on friday ....just some threats over the phone but then he came into the office and really kicked off....his company have moved really swiftly so that he can no longer contat the company......he is a Housing Officer on quite a rough estate on South London ....as being a big lad he never really has much trouble ! I think its when he made the comments about me that upset him :hugs:Click to expand...

Im a housing Officer :) sorry he is having threats :(


----------



## Crunchie

Night Essie and Babyhopes....... sleep well xxx

babyhopes do not let them get to you hun xxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!
> 
> lol ! and me....poor DH had to go to court today to get an injunction against a customer who wanted to kill him and me ! charming :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeek! Seriously? How horrible :nope: What kind of work does DH do?Click to expand...
> 
> It started on friday ....just some threats over the phone but then he came into the office and really kicked off....his company have moved really swiftly so that he can no longer contat the company......he is a Housing Officer on quite a rough estate on South London ....as being a big lad he never really has much trouble ! I think its when he made the comments about me that upset him :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im a housing Officer :) sorry he is having threats :(Click to expand...

ohhhh....... you must know what its like !!!! you really get it bad some times x


----------



## Crunchie

I am off to bed....to dream of ham xxx night my lovely ones xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Oh looks like everyone is going to beddybyes...

Night night Bethany :kiss:

Night night Essie :kiss:

Night night Clare :kiss:

Night night Crunchster :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I can't watch JK on my days off, it reminds me too much of being at work!
> 
> lol ! and me....poor DH had to go to court today to get an injunction against a customer who wanted to kill him and me ! charming :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeek! Seriously? How horrible :nope: What kind of work does DH do?Click to expand...
> 
> It started on friday ....just some threats over the phone but then he came into the office and really kicked off....his company have moved really swiftly so that he can no longer contat the company......he is a Housing Officer on quite a rough estate on South London ....as being a big lad he never really has much trouble ! I think its when he made the comments about me that upset him :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im a housing Officer :) sorry he is having threats :(Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh....... you must know what its like !!!! you really get it bad some times xClick to expand...

yeh.its pretty tough.
It has its good days.i always thought it was easy kinda job well i was very wrong.its very challenging.im a generic Housing officer so we deal with EvERYTHING! from Sign up tenancies,changes,Rent arrears,Nosps,Evictions,crazy neighbours and repairs and lots more.gets a bit TOO busy sometimes x

iv been in houses youd be like :shock: if u even saw them on tellY!


----------



## Crunchie

Lol babyhopes ... Nothing shocks me anymore - which is sad sometimes ! When I first started in housing we had to inspect void properties .... I am sure that's when I learnt to breath when not smelling my surroundings !!! some people are beyond dirty 

I sit behind my desk now getting frustrated with spreadsheets !!!


----------



## mummyApril

well i had a good read and laughed at some funny posts! im bad as iv eaten ham throughout my pregnancy AND i have the odd mcdonalds milkshake! Anyway i think the test went ok, apart from the fact that when i got there my stupid tutor hadnt signed me up for it! but luckily they allowed me to do it, but on paper so i dont know when i will get the results :/ thankyou for your good lucks i hope they worked :D 
Holly i want that hamster super cute! 
Luna am well jel of that lake it reminds me of the lake in Canada, i miss so bad! 
Hope everyones ok i know iv missed loads out but i am shattered from revising! xx


----------



## mummyApril

im off to sleeep night all xx


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my beauties...I'm going to smoochy up to Percy....let's see if I can sleep all night in my bed tonight :shrug:

Good night/good afternoon to all :flower::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:rofl: if i ever use the word 'minging' i really mean it :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well i had a good read and laughed at some funny posts! im bad as iv eaten ham throughout my pregnancy AND i have the odd mcdonalds milkshake! Anyway i think the test went ok, apart from the fact that when i got there my stupid tutor hadnt signed me up for it! but luckily they allowed me to do it, but on paper so i dont know when i will get the results :/ thankyou for your good lucks i hope they worked :D
> Holly i want that hamster super cute!
> Luna am well jel of that lake it reminds me of the lake in Canada, i miss so bad!
> Hope everyones ok i know iv missed loads out but i am shattered from revising! xx

Well done April - glad your test went well - I look forward to hearing of your A+ results :smug:

Good night lovely :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Oy! This thread just takes off and all the off and random times. :wacko:
> 
> Jaynie, hello m'lovely. Did you ever make a run for your chocolate?

I had a snickers (marathon?) DUO :blush: It was properly delicious!


----------



## firstbaby25

Shoot... Everyone's either gone or going! I'm watching mr T crazy fools... 

G'night lovely turtles! :sleep: well :hugs: 

April glad you got to do it, hopefully they can submit you for it! 

Molly - isn't it so with thread? Takes off at the most random times!


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare - forget them people there's no need for nastiness and some people just get worked up about being right and enforcing it on others as hard as it is they probably don't want to upset you personally :hugs: just block them. I only tea the beginning of your thread and now I can't see it :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow I nearly missed those pics *Luna*! That lake!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> :brat::hissy::brat: a lake! It looks idyllic! I did just write that I liked your bikini too, and then thought you might think I'm a lesbian so deleted it, and then thought oh don't be so stupid:dohh: I like your bikini!:thumbup:
> 
> And *Jaynie* yes and I think that's why temping is a bit pants since it's higher anyway after O:shrug: Mind you it rockets a bit when I've been preggo
> 
> Right, to bed now:sleep:
> xxxxx

Thank you! It is such a lovely lake. Very warm and calm. DH has this snorkle set with flippers, so he likes to go out and just gently glide along and watch the fish. :haha:

I *love* that bikini... I wish it still fit me!! It's soooo cute. My favorite color green. :)


----------



## emandi

Hello Molly, Jaynie, Crunchie :hi:


----------



## emandi

emandi said:


> Hello Molly, Jaynie, Crunchie :hi:

And Luna of course :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi emandi!! How are you? Still pregnant I see :hugs: I'm still up! A bit wired dunno why? Coffee I think... Should be in bed. Work tomorrow and busy week gigging in Manchester and moving house (hopefully) at least packing stuff up...


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi emandi!! How are you? Still pregnant I see :hugs: I'm still up! A bit wired dunno why? Coffee I think... Should be in bed. Work tomorrow and busy week gigging in Manchester and moving house (hopefully) at least packing stuff up...


Hello lovely, still pregnant I hope, will see on Saturday-going for scan. A bit worried to be honest. 
Hope you manage to move house soon my dear, all that packing-not easy at all.
Just got back from work, all house is quiet I guess I should go to bed too. 
Good night dear friend :hugs:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Good night sweet heart. :sleep: well... We pass like Molly and B :haha:. You should be excited for your scan!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Emandi!! I'm excited for your scan!! :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Clare - forget them people there's no need for nastiness and some people just get worked up about being right and enforcing it on others as hard as it is they probably don't want to upset you personally :hugs: just block them. I only tea the beginning of your thread and now I can't see it :shrug:

yeh getting called a 'twat' now ahhhhh how immature and to think these girls are having children!argh:growlmad:

Anyway im off to work hope everyone has a nice day:flower:


:dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning crunch + kit thanks for your koind words 

I couldn't get back on last night was very tired and slept semi well on my way to work soon so will catch up thios afternoon hopefully to see kits hosp bag

Oh B bobbles is a sweetie

Happy tuesdays


----------



## mummyApril

good morning my lovelies, today will consist of washing washing cleaning and washing! as i havent done any proper housework for 2 days due to revising, jay only did half jobs which grind on me so im going to really work on it today plus the suns out so music on n wiggle my jelly butt to the housework! lol


----------



## mummyApril

woo hoo im 30 weeks today official 10 week count down! i remember being a blueberry! aw you guys have been with me my entire pregnancy! through the bad and good i nuv you all :D


----------



## Essie

Morning April :wave: 

:happydance: for 30 weeks


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all 
I'm on my phone so haven't thanked where I should since it's sloooooow to do!

Well done April, sure you did tops :thumbup:And yes it's amazing, all these ttc and pregnancy journeys we've shared here :hugs:

Clare I hope you're not getting too much hell! I'm with Kit, we're pretty nice here, just one glitch over the hamburger lady to my knowledge (not Crunchie, the other one :haha:) where I probably said more than I should have and regretted it afterwards so I'm nicer now :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:yipee: yay for your raspberry Emandi! All will be fab, are you still worrying because you have a lack of symptoms? Try not to if it's that, loads of ladies say they don't have symptoms and I remember worrying with LO but all was fine :hugs:

Crunchiebum that's so scary about the threats :shock:

Ho Ho Ho I too 'accuse' you of having symptoms Sarachka :haha: Soooooo, what are they? And don't tell us you'll feel a dork if you're not pregnant, we've ttc'd too long together for such prudishness over symptom spotting :rofl:


----------



## Essie

B i don't know how you manage to post using your blackberry. I can just about get mine to load the page well enough to read but definitely not to post.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to have a creative and productive day. It's raining blurrgh. I had crazy dreams where I went to live in a space vessel for 6 months with DH and my 2 (?!) children and it was filmed to make a tv documentary. 

AND in the dream I got rather angry because I wee'd on a digi opk and instead of a circle or a smiley face it gave me a question mark in a circle. I was cross because they claim to give you a definate answer, not leave you wondering with a '?' !!!

So catch ya later, to monkey work I go.....


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> :yipee: yay for your raspberry Emandi! All will be fab, are you still worrying because you have a lack of symptoms? Try not to if it's that, loads of ladies say they don't have symptoms and I remember worrying with LO but all was fine :hugs:
> 
> Crunchiebum that's so scary about the threats :shock:
> 
> Ho Ho Ho I too 'accuse' you of having symptoms Sarachka :haha: Soooooo, what are they? And don't tell us you'll feel a dork if you're not pregnant, we've ttc'd too long together for such prudishness over symptom spotting :rofl:


Helloooo Holly :flower:, yes it's a raspberry :happydance:. And it's also critical week, last loss at 8.5 weeks:cry:. Feeling nervous and excited at the same time.
What is your plan for today? It's lovely warm sunny day here :happydance:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B i don't know how you manage to post using your blackberry. I can just about get mine to load the page well enough to read but definitely not to post.

It's slower than my pc but I'm making myself use it so I get quicker at typing on it! I guess it depends on your server and blackberry? I have a Bold and at the shop they told me it was the quickest one :shrug: 
Hmmm just made myself a nice machine coffee :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: yay for your raspberry Emandi! All will be fab, are you still worrying because you have a lack of symptoms? Try not to if it's that, loads of ladies say they don't have symptoms and I remember worrying with LO but all was fine :hugs:
> 
> Crunchiebum that's so scary about the threats :shock:
> 
> Ho Ho Ho I too 'accuse' you of having symptoms Sarachka :haha: Soooooo, what are they? And don't tell us you'll feel a dork if you're not pregnant, we've ttc'd too long together for such prudishness over symptom spotting :rofl:
> 
> 
> Helloooo Holly :flower:, yes it's a raspberry :happydance:. And it's also critical week, last loss at 8.5 weeks:cry:. Feeling nervous and excited at the same time.
> What is your plan for today? It's lovely warm sunny day here :happydance:.Click to expand...

Well DH and I finally bought a parasol for the garden yesterday so it's now going to rain forever :growlmad: I was going to invite my ex to eat Japanese with me today but I've already missed the 10:35 bus and Holly is happily playing with some sticky letters so I'm going to stay at home and work on my next crochet blanket, this time it's for Holly's first grown up bed!
What you up to? It must be weird working in the evening no? Is Emily at nursery a full day? Questions questions!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'm hoping the postman will bring either my Italian and French crossword puzzles I ordered last week or my opks. Toys! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow I nearly missed those pics *Luna*! That lake!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> :brat::hissy::brat: a lake! It looks idyllic! I did just write that I liked your bikini too, and then thought you might think I'm a lesbian so deleted it, and then thought oh don't be so stupid:dohh: I like your bikini!:thumbup:
> 
> And *Jaynie* yes and I think that's why temping is a bit pants since it's higher anyway after O:shrug: Mind you it rockets a bit when I've been preggo
> 
> Right, to bed now:sleep:
> xxxxx
> 
> Thank you! It is such a lovely lake. Very warm and calm. DH has this snorkle set with flippers, so he likes to go out and just gently glide along and watch the fish. :haha:
> 
> I *love* that bikini... I wish it still fit me!! It's soooo cute. My favorite color green. :)Click to expand...

Wow a warm lake too! DH and I want to move to Annecy, he loves mountains and I love water so the combination of lake and mountain there would suit us. I dream of living by the sea though, there's something magical about being on the brink of new horizons. Well I have swimming club tonight so I can't complain! Can't wait to go to Brittany though, that's another place DH and I would like to live :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right enough phone power posting, off to play..... Big kisses all round,:kiss: xxxx share them out equally girls, no fighting now xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Heyy, Im Heather and 5dpo and was wondering if i could join the group?

I have been getting twinges (which feel like small sharp short pains) today which have alternated sides (which is unlike me, i have never experienced them before) My veins are also very prominent as my OH has pointed out to me.

My :witch: is due on the 26th so fingers crossed nothing happens there.

Is anyone else 5dpo?

:dust: , :dust: and more :dust: to all you ladies! 

Good Luck! Take Care :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

hey heather, welcome :) all the best loads of baby dust for you :D x


----------



## Essie

Hi heather, lots of :dust: for you


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Thank You Girls :) :dust: all aroundddd :) xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Hellllooo - quick post before I make like Kit and do some fake work! 

:hi: Heather - I am not 5dpo think Sarachka might be 6dpo though :shrug: i'm 10dpo and I don't think it's worked! How long have you been TTC for?

Emandi try not to sweat it I don't think that losing a bebe at 8.5 weeks makes that the 'critical' point course, I understand when you want a bebe so bad that its _all_ critical! You were up late last night :shock: 

April - try not to do too much. :yipee: 30 weeks! :wohoo: I can't get over how fast all these turtle pregnancies have gone! 

Kit - last Tuesday in work :happydance:

B - enjoy crochet! OPK's you say????????

Essie - you enjoy your Jeremy Kyle you and be sure to nip to maccies for lunch! 

Clare - report that, that is simply abusive! Have a good day at work :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> good morning my lovelies, today will consist of washing washing cleaning and washing! as i havent done any proper housework for 2 days due to revising, jay only did half jobs which grind on me so im going to really work on it today plus the suns out so music on n wiggle my jelly butt to the housework! lol

April you'd feel sick in my house! It's soooo messy. It's not DIRTY, just messy! We do have a slight situation where the black bin hasn't been put out for a MONTH and is now smelly and flies are swarming, oh dear. Also lots of fruit flies in the kitchen. You are my house work guru - what shall I do!? The black bin only gets collected every 2 wks and we missed it 2 wks ago, luckily it will get collected tomorrow. 



HollyMonkey said:


> :yipee: yay for your raspberry Emandi! All will be fab, are you still worrying because you have a lack of symptoms? Try not to if it's that, loads of ladies say they don't have symptoms and I remember worrying with LO but all was fine :hugs:
> 
> Crunchiebum that's so scary about the threats :shock:
> 
> Ho Ho Ho I too 'accuse' you of having symptoms Sarachka :haha: Soooooo, what are they? And don't tell us you'll feel a dork if you're not pregnant, we've ttc'd too long together for such prudishness over symptom spotting :rofl:

thinking that we've "TTC together" is a little creepy LOL. But you're right, we can share anything on this thread, fanny juice and bum sex, the lot of it. HOWEVER, I do not have any symptoms!



Hevzii&JayJay said:


> Heyy, Im Heather and 5dpo and was wondering if i could join the group?
> 
> I have been getting twinges (which feel like small sharp short pains) today which have alternated sides (which is unlike me, i have never experienced them before) My veins are also very prominent as my OH has pointed out to me.
> 
> My :witch: is due on the 26th so fingers crossed nothing happens there.
> 
> Is anyone else 5dpo?
> 
> :dust: , :dust: and more :dust: to all you ladies!
> 
> Good Luck! Take Care :) xx

Hi Heather, welcome! I remember you as I've made you a signature a few months back. I am just ahead of you at 6DPO. How long have you been trying for a bebe???


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka - I expect that in my house we will be more like you! When I lived with girls at uni we were very clean but I will make Adam good at housework even if that means living in a mess at first! Aha. Are you working? I have asked you loads of time about your working habits this week and they have fallen on deaf ears!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey as from this morning I'm going to do a mountain bike trail on the 26th July so when LO has her nap this morning I'm going to train in the garage :yipee: 

Yeah that sounds creepy since you pointed it out sarachka!

Welcome Heather :flower:

Jaynie yes I'm overcome with curiosity as to where I am in my cycle, I must be about CD20 but no O yet since temp low still and no ewcm so a bit annovulatory methinks. And I soooo miss poas I just want a li'l opk fix :blush: But not desperately keen to get preggars just now- I want to do loads of running and cycling and eat ham


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka - I expect that in my house we will be more like you! When I lived with girls at uni we were very clean but I will make Adam good at housework even if that means living in a mess at first! Aha. Are you working? I have asked you loads of time about your working habits this week and they have fallen on deaf ears!

Sorry love, I'm not ignoring you, I just forget to answer certain questions. I have Mon-Weds off this week, would have had the whole week but swapped Thurs & Fri to be with the bebies. I miss them so much already!!!


https://data.whicdn.com/images/6036811/412849848_cfa2fd17d2_z_large.jpg?1294226658


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: yay for your raspberry Emandi! All will be fab, are you still worrying because you have a lack of symptoms? Try not to if it's that, loads of ladies say they don't have symptoms and I remember worrying with LO but all was fine :hugs:
> 
> Crunchiebum that's so scary about the threats :shock:
> 
> Ho Ho Ho I too 'accuse' you of having symptoms Sarachka :haha: Soooooo, what are they? And don't tell us you'll feel a dork if you're not pregnant, we've ttc'd too long together for such prudishness over symptom spotting :rofl:
> 
> 
> Helloooo Holly :flower:, yes it's a raspberry :happydance:. And it's also critical week, last loss at 8.5 weeks:cry:. Feeling nervous and excited at the same time.
> What is your plan for today? It's lovely warm sunny day here :happydance:.Click to expand...
> 
> Well DH and I finally bought a parasol for the garden yesterday so it's now going to rain forever :growlmad: I was going to invite my ex to eat Japanese with me today but I've already missed the 10:35 bus and Holly is happily playing with some sticky letters so I'm going to stay at home and work on my next crochet blanket, this time it's for Holly's first grown up bed!
> What you up to? It must be weird working in the evening no? Is Emily at nursery a full day? Questions questions!Click to expand...

Shame about the rain :growlmad:. I would send you a bit of sunshine if I could :hugs:. At least little Holly is enjoying herself :awww:.
It is strange working evenings and even stranger coming home and find all asleep. But the worse about working right now is when my sudden hunger strikes (every max 2.5 hours). That makes me feel very unwell.
Emily still goes to her nursery only for two half days, so I don't really get much rest. But there is also a good thing-I feel much better in the evenings :flower:.
Have a lovely productive day :hugs:.


----------



## Sarachka

*Emandi, ná&#353; nervový trochu kvetu. Nebojte sa, v&#353;etko je v poriadku!*


----------



## Sarachka

You're going to embarrass me now and say you're Slovenian not Slovakian aren't you!


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Hellllooo - quick post before I make like Kit and do some fake work!
> 
> :hi: Heather - I am not 5dpo think Sarachka might be 6dpo though :shrug: i'm 10dpo and I don't think it's worked! How long have you been TTC for?
> 
> Emandi try not to sweat it I don't think that losing a bebe at 8.5 weeks makes that the 'critical' point course, I understand when you want a bebe so bad that its _all_ critical! You were up late last night :shock:
> 
> April - try not to do too much. :yipee: 30 weeks! :wohoo: I can't get over how fast all these turtle pregnancies have gone!
> 
> Kit - last Tuesday in work :happydance:
> 
> B - enjoy crochet! OPK's you say????????
> 
> Essie - you enjoy your Jeremy Kyle you and be sure to nip to maccies for lunch!
> 
> Clare - report that, that is simply abusive! Have a good day at work :hugs:

I know Jaynie, just got back from work and had my second dinner:blush:. Don't feel very sleepy after getting home, more hungry ...:haha:.
Have a lovely day :flower:.


----------



## Sarachka

What I'd really like to do today is some craft projects. I want to make some envelopes, lots of envelopes to sell in my eBay stationery empire but I can't find the perfect paper. Wrapping paper is too busy / dark and so you couldn't clearly write an address on it. I want to make stuff like this. Any ideas?

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7808454/2024708976_108ba587ac_z_large.jpg?1299765953

https://data.whicdn.com/images/7732139/tumblr_l09aqzIjli1qzt8jxo1_500_large.jpg?1299529866

https://data.whicdn.com/images/3517784/tumblr_l6uxi079YS1qd380bo1_500_large.png?1282587335


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> *Emandi, ná nervový trochu kvetu. Nebojte sa, vetko je v poriadku!*

:rofl: Sarachka! You made me laugh. So sweet, thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
Didn't really get the first bit ...
Have a lovely day :flower:.


----------



## Sarachka

The first bit is supposed to say "Emandi, our timid little flower!"


----------



## emandi

Indeed I am Slovakian :thumbup:.
All the words are correct, but it doesn't make sense :shrug:.
But second sentence is correct :thumbup:.
Thank you my sweet :hugs:.
Hope you will be next. When are you planning to test?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Steamed carrot leek and celeri with olive oil and basil semoule:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka if you could get your hands on a swatch book of classy funky wallpaper maybe? Don't know how though They're gorge the ones in pics you posted
I'll look on the site of a shop in Paris I know after my lunch...


----------



## Sarachka

Yall - what painkillers can I take in the 2ww? I have a stinky headache and have some ibuprofen/codeine mix which I'd REALLY like to take right about now.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka if you could get your hands on a swatch book of classy funky wallpaper maybe? Don't know how though They're gorge the ones in pics you posted
> I'll look on the site of a shop in Paris I know after my lunch...

Thanks love, yeah I thought about Wallpaper, do you think it would work? I'm going to browse B&Q wallpapers ... :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> good morning my lovelies, today will consist of washing washing cleaning and washing! as i havent done any proper housework for 2 days due to revising, jay only did half jobs which grind on me so im going to really work on it today plus the suns out so music on n wiggle my jelly butt to the housework! lol
> 
> April you'd feel sick in my house! It's soooo messy. It's not DIRTY, just messy! We do have a slight situation where the black bin hasn't been put out for a MONTH and is now smelly and flies are swarming, oh dear. Also lots of fruit flies in the kitchen. You are my house work guru - what shall I do!? The black bin only gets collected every 2 wks and we missed it 2 wks ago, luckily it will get collected tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: yay for your raspberry Emandi! All will be fab, are you still worrying because you have a lack of symptoms? Try not to if it's that, loads of ladies say they don't have symptoms and I remember worrying with LO but all was fine :hugs:
> 
> Crunchiebum that's so scary about the threats :shock:
> 
> Ho Ho Ho I too 'accuse' you of having symptoms Sarachka :haha: Soooooo, what are they? And don't tell us you'll feel a dork if you're not pregnant, we've ttc'd too long together for such prudishness over symptom spotting :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thinking that we've "TTC together" is a little creepy LOL. But you're right, we can share anything on this thread, fanny juice and bum sex, the lot of it. HOWEVER, I do not have any symptoms!
> 
> 
> 
> Hevzii&JayJay said:
> 
> 
> Heyy, Im Heather and 5dpo and was wondering if i could join the group?
> 
> I have been getting twinges (which feel like small sharp short pains) today which have alternated sides (which is unlike me, i have never experienced them before) My veins are also very prominent as my OH has pointed out to me.
> 
> My :witch: is due on the 26th so fingers crossed nothing happens there.
> 
> Is anyone else 5dpo?
> 
> :dust: , :dust: and more :dust: to all you ladies!
> 
> Good Luck! Take Care :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Heather, welcome! I remember you as I've made you a signature a few months back. I am just ahead of you at 6DPO. How long have you been trying for a bebe???Click to expand...

i would go mad if they only collected my rubbish every 2 weeks! thats wrong! have you not got a spare bin you could put in the garden? i recycle everything including food waste now, so my bin doesnt really get full as much, dont get me wrong im always always clearing up mess Kids and Jay are not tidy, always a sock toy or paper etc etc lying around somewhere, im alot slower these days so if the girls room is trashed they have to tidy it, and Jay well i have to nag for a week lol! iv done 5 loads of washing today though so im happy about that, must hoover stairs today black sock fluff from jay lovely! lol x


----------



## Sarachka

What is it about men's socks!? I find it in the shower!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well....I slept from 10pm last night to 10am :blush: tired apparently! I'm going with my Aunt again today after 12 and am looking forward to it :)


----------



## firstbaby25

O no worries Sez, just curious. :D :lol: I like those envelopes, can't wait til i can get really crafty :thumbup: like you :hugs: I wish I was off but I am indeed off the rest of the week after today! :yipee: and tomorrow I am in Manchester for a gig :happydance:

B - fair enough on the OPK's. Interesting though, very interesting! 

Emandi - keep your chin up love! I think all will be good in the end.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> What is it about men's socks!? I find it in the shower!

you just reminded me to wash the shower curtain...
i hate mens socks! even when washing my white towels come out with black fluff on them sigh!


----------



## Sarachka

*PLEASE tell me what painkillers I can have, I have a super bad headache*


----------



## x-ginge-x

Paracetamol! Thats all sarachka you can't have codeine or ibuprofen!


----------



## mummyApril

my doctor said i could have paracetamol, normal dose, calpol helped me, hope your headache buggers off unless its a symptom! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *PLEASE tell me what painkillers I can have, I have a super bad headache*

paracetomol:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Are you sure? I thought you COULD have codeine!


----------



## Sarachka

I don't even know if I have wimpy paracetamol. I usually just go for the big guns lol


----------



## mummyApril

its really bad but i fancy a nap!


----------



## Sarachka

April that is not really bad at all! I got up at 10 and am still in my dressing gown now!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope you can't have codeine!


----------



## mummyApril

id still be in my p.js if i didnt have girls to take to school lol


----------



## Essie

I logged off a few hours ago to quickly go and put some washing on, but have ended up cleaning and reorganising the kitchen cupboards/drawers, and sorting out our guest bedroom, cleaning our bathroom and rearranging things in our bedroom. I want to do some more but think i should have some lunch first. 

Nesting maybe?


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> I logged off a few hours ago to quickly go and put some washing on, but have ended up cleaning and reorganising the kitchen cupboards/drawers, and sorting out our guest bedroom, cleaning our bathroom and rearranging things in our bedroom. I want to do some more but think i should have some lunch first.
> 
> Nesting maybe?

man you efficient types make me so jealous. At least I have Holly on my Domestically Incompetent team


----------



## Sarachka

*TRIN!!!!!!!! * :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I logged off a few hours ago to quickly go and put some washing on, but have ended up cleaning and reorganising the kitchen cupboards/drawers, and sorting out our guest bedroom, cleaning our bathroom and rearranging things in our bedroom. I want to do some more but think i should have some lunch first.
> 
> Nesting maybe?
> 
> man you efficient types make me so jealous. At least I have Holly on my Domestically Incompetent teamClick to expand...

This is not normal for me trust me! I am not usually a domestically inclined person, but i'm anxious to get cleaning and tidying today :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I logged off a few hours ago to quickly go and put some washing on, but have ended up cleaning and reorganising the kitchen cupboards/drawers, and sorting out our guest bedroom, cleaning our bathroom and rearranging things in our bedroom. I want to do some more but think i should have some lunch first.
> 
> Nesting maybe?
> 
> man you efficient types make me so jealous. At least I have Holly on my Domestically Incompetent teamClick to expand...

Ho! ho! Sarachka I just dumped a heap of dry laundry on the bed to sort out later on, I'll do it in a panic just before DH gets home:haha: Least I brought it up from the laundry room, a step in the right direction:shrug: Mind you yesterday I got some Cillit bang and tried it out on the calcium deposits on our old crusty taps:angelnot: 

I did just 35mins on the bike in the garage, on a hard setting and my peggy wegs are like jelly now :bike: I'm determined I'm gonna get back to my competiton form :bodyb:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooooo turtletonians!!!

Popping in for a little catch-up. This last few days has been a series of disasters:
STarting on Thursday: It was pouring and when I went back to work I left my car lights on. SO when I finished work at about 4:40 I went out to my car and the immobiliser wouldn't click to unlock the car. I eventually got in manually, realised what the problem was, called DH to come jump start me, and the alarm started going off. When DH arrived, I managed to lock the car with the keys in the ignition :dohh: By now it was pouring! So we stood in the rain trying in vain to unlock the car. Eventually I put my hand over the lock and WILLED it open. It worked! DH quickly lifted the handle while my hand was in place and we got in and got the car started. SO I was inw et clothes and freezing in total for a couple of hours.

Friday, Toine was telling everyone at school that he was sick and saying no one understood how sick he was. They thought he was faking it but turns out he really was sick and he had a bad fever and coughing. Friday night, we also discovered that BamBam (Toine's rabbit) is not a boy rabbit but actually a mommy bunny - she produced 4 babies :shock:

Then Saturday, I started coughing while we were watching the rugby (4pm). Tarquin came ambling through clutching his ear so DH says "What's in your ear Tarq?" To which he replies "Everything!" Not believing that everything was in his ear, he went to the bathroom and did something (our attention was held by the NAILBITING finish to the game). He came out and said he still had everything in his ear. I got out my otoscope and had a look, and he had a glass bead from one of his school pictures wedged down in his ear.

We tried floating it out with oil but that just made it go further down and when I looked again there was blood on the eardrum so we had to go off to the emergency room. When we finally got to see a doctor he was wearing a power band (which immediately put me off him!) and he said we needed an ent surgeon. He was still going to charge us R450 for the consult so I suggested gently that he at least TRY irrigate it before we called for surgery :wacko: AFter much screaming it flew out. He then tried to give us antibiotics for the bruising :wacko: When I declined he said that we were basically being irresponsible and Tarq would succumb to some godawful infection! I said we'd risk it thanks!

Then I woke up at 2am shivering so hard I woke DH up by shaking the bed and hacking up my lungs. It hasn't stopped. I went to my homoeopath yesterday with CH'ien and Tarquin who by this stage were also sick. So Bronchitis and terrible fevers all round. I have spent 3 days in bed and am starting to feel vaguely human. Haven't had a fever since 11am. STill coughing and my chest is SOOOOO sore from the exertion (and my body from the shivering). Diana hasn't been here the last 2 days so DH has had to take time off to look after all of us because I have been in no fit state to do it myself. SO all round poofucks and fun and games :wacko::nope::wacko:

SO that's my tale of woe...sorry I have neglected you!!!:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Baby Bunnies & Tarq making friends in the emergency rooms (note how 'dreadfully' sick and distressed he looks!)
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247080_10150278877069880_594719879_9095810_3486321_n.jpghttps://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/253835_10150279758589880_594719879_9106231_5150572_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I got your bbm about the glass bead:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: Have you read Captain Corelli's Mandolin? I read it years ago so I may be mistaken but I'm sure it begins with the doctor looking in the ear of an old man and finding a pea:shrug:

Poor ickle sausage, you have a bit of recovering to do now, keep yourself cosy:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oops babies for BamBam:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I actually just popped on to tell *SARACHKA* that Rougier et Plé, the big art and craft shop in Paris is currently restructuring and it's catalogue and web order site are down but it's worth keeping an eye on them to see when it's working again, they may have paper:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I logged off a few hours ago to quickly go and put some washing on, but have ended up cleaning and reorganising the kitchen cupboards/drawers, and sorting out our guest bedroom, cleaning our bathroom and rearranging things in our bedroom. I want to do some more but think i should have some lunch first.
> 
> Nesting maybe?
> 
> man you efficient types make me so jealous. At least I have Holly on my Domestically Incompetent teamClick to expand...

And me :smug: I live with my MIL who :blush: makes my bed everyday, washes dries and irons my clothes, sends adam to work with sandwiches, gives me a lift everyday somewhere, makes my tea nearly every night and cleans the whole house (including the bathroom/toilet EVERYDAY - she is my goddess!) I am also jealous she also has a life and I just can't reconcile the above with the having of a life :shrug: 

Well done though Essie - doesn't matter what made you do it i suppose :shrug: t'is done now and it probably looks and smells beautiful!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh Trin...PooFucks to that for a week :hugs: hope your feeling a little better now :flower:

I'd like your opinion on my theory quite a few pages back so I found it :D

On that note I think I have a theory as to why, PCOS affects your hormone levels, one of the hormones it affects is progesterone which is required to sustain a pregnancy, my progesterone levels are on the low side so I can get pregnant, but not sustain the pregnancy so for me to get pregnant and likely stay pregnant I will need progesterone gel or pessaries maybe (trin would know https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif) If I fall pregnant again before my July appointment then I will go straight to the doctor and ask for some prostin (sp) gel or pessaries to try and sustain it, and if I don't then I will speak to the specialist at my appointment to see if my suspicions are right https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## Essie

Yum, beans on toast and pineapple with natural yogurt :munch:


----------



## Essie

What a week Trin! I hope you're all better soon, and hope the rest of this week goes better for you :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Trin what a disaster last week is proved to be for you family! I am glad to hear you have no fever today and hope that continues and that the boys are well especially Tarq (who does by the way look to be having a very good time :haha:). What palava's! I hope you return to full health and come back to us soon :hugs: I wish I had BBM!

I have succeeded in doing nothing today so far. Made egg on toast for brekkie this morning and then went to see the people that pay my national insurance at the JC and now I at my friends with the collapsed lung it's his gf's 21st (so so young :cry:) and so I thought to come and see them... 

GOT TO DO SOME WORK THOUGH.


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh Trin...PooFucks to that for a week :hugs: hope your feeling a little better now :flower:
> 
> I'd like your opinion on my theory quite a few pages back so I found it :D
> 
> On that note I think I have a theory as to why, PCOS affects your hormone levels, one of the hormones it affects is progesterone which is required to sustain a pregnancy, my progesterone levels are on the low side so I can get pregnant, but not sustain the pregnancy so for me to get pregnant and likely stay pregnant I will need progesterone gel or pessaries maybe (trin would know https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif) If I fall pregnant again before my July appointment then I will go straight to the doctor and ask for some prostin (sp) gel or pessaries to try and sustain it, and if I don't then I will speak to the specialist at my appointment to see if my suspicions are right https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif

Hi Ginge

Yes, low progesterone is often a problem and of course needed to maintain pregnancy. I would think it highly likely that you would need some sort of progesterone supplementation when you do fall pregnant. But most of the treatment focus for PCOS is on improving follicle quality, so usually only after you've been started on meds for that


----------



## Sarachka

Trin blimey you are never one for a quiet life huh?!


----------



## Sarachka

Maybe I should antagonise Clare's new friends by asking them "do you think my prescription drug abuse is stopping me getting pregnant?" :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes! Clare should tell us who they are!! :grrr: 

Have you had the codeine you naughty you? :haha: Luna had some meds she shouldn't the 2ww and her bebe is fine :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

:awww: Trin, hope all goes back to normal soon :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

aww my sister says Alex keeps asking for me at meal times, pointing to the chair next to him and saying "Zizi there!"


----------



## Sarachka

Did anyone see the programme on ITV last night about the Walton sextuplets? Made me think, could you come up with SIX names of each gender you like?!

*
1) Lila
2) Elina
3) Madeleine
4) Aliya
5) Anna
6) 

*

*

1) Noah
2) Artur
3) Ruslan
4) George
5) 
6)

*


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> B it's gloomy here too. Mmm :munch: galaxy. My school was catholic and very strict we still had to wear black shoes, skirts only for girls, no hair dying or shaving allowed, hair bobbled had to be certain colour, strict lengths of ties, skirts and shirts always tucked in :shock: you weren't allowed to be seen about school if you committed uniform misdemeanour! Makes for good stories when you're older though. Enjoy studio stuff. I've started Vanity Fair seeing as no one answered me yesterday :cry:
> 
> Trin I loved your cat pageant! I seen on Facebook last night. Is not nice is it a lizard that'll grow one back? That may sound stupid :blush: but don't some of them not even have nerves in their tail?

We're not sure if the tail will grow back. She certainly has nerves in the tail (I had to cut through them :sick:) but it didn't break at a natural drop point so I don't think there'll be any regrowth

Our school was also a Catholic school and we had DREADFUL uniforms. The original ones we called potato sacks - beige and shapeless. Then we got equally awful red skirts and beige shirts. With our black and red striped blazers :wacko: I was so happy to get my honours blazer which was plain black.



Sarachka said:


> *JaynieLover,
> 
> I have no read Vanity Fair, or many other 'classics' for that matter. Right now I'm onto my second Judy Blume book haha. It's so silly and cute.
> *

I loved Judy Bloom books! Haven't read them for ages. And I haven't read Vanity Fair tho I think I should - I love the classics



LunaLady said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I have a bump pic for you all! My tum feels HUGE all of a sudden!!! The day at my massage appointment (Wednesday morning) I was laying flat on my back and reached down to my tum and WOW there was my huge uterus. I was amazed! I guess I haven't felt around enough, so I was shocked. When I lay flat on my back my extra "padding" falls towards my chest I think so one can feel my uterus better.... Anyway, that night I had DH feel it - I took his hand and started just below my rib cage to show him my squishy upper tum and squish squish squished down until he landed on my uterus and his eyes got all wide and he was also amazed. It was so cute, he kissed my tum and said, "I love you baby".
> 
> So here's my bump progression. 1st picture is 9 weeks, then 15 weeks then yesterday at two days shy of 19 weeks!! I did two yesterday, one with shirt up and one with shirt down. :thumbup:

That is SOOOOOO cute! Nuv the bump and the bump-nuvvage:hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> And my DSS's came back this evening from their mum for 'our' week and I'm oddly fond of them and their large feet, having not seen them for a while :shrug: And DSS The Elder is well jel of my Tour de France map! I might pin it on a common place on the wall for consultation during The Big Race, if I feel like sharing that is....:haha:
> You girls MUST watch Le Tour? Brits have cycling in their bones and Americans have Lance Armstrong! Maybe Trin is exempted, do they even have bikes in SA Trin? :tease:

Bikes? B-i-k-e-s? I've heard of them I think :tease::haha: I don't watch the Le Tour tho - I put it in the ranks of watching golf, and formula one, and paint drying :haha:



firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah the tour de France is pretty big here :) it's not my favourite to watch though :shrug:
> 
> Trin have you got/are you watching England v Exiles?

I don't have satellite so I never get to see any of the other league games unless they need a time-filler :nope: And with the super 15 on now there's no need for those



hellybean said:


> Hello Everyone, i am fairly new on here and i just wanted to say a big HI and i have read through some of the posts and it seemed a very nice thread indeed!
> 
> congratulation to all those who have had their BFP and Gook luck to all those waiting!
> 
> xxx :dust:

HHEEEELLLLLOOOOO! Welcome to the loony bin :fool:



LunaLady said:


> Phew!! I just put together the patio set we also got at Ikea... Did I mention that? I forget. Anyhow, we sold our bedroom set for $200 and the new frame we got was only $99, so we figured we'd get a patio set because I'm dying to eat outside and listen to the birds and feel the sun on my face!!
> 
> So I set it all up by myself! :bodyb:
> It was super easy, actually, as really all Ikea furniture is. I know DH will be surprised, but I hope he doesn't give me a hard time - he wouldn't let me do like anything yesterday when we brought the furniture home and stuff. But it really was very easy and none of it was heavy.
> 
> I will go take pictures of that, too. I took a picture of our new bedframe to show you girls, too :D
> 
> OH! I forgot to mention... I sneezed again last night and wet myself AGAIN. WOW. We were putting together the bedframe and I sneezed and was like, "DAMNIT!" and DH just chuckled and said, "Poor honey". :haha:
> I have wised up, though - I sneezed just now and I am making sure to have my pelvic floor muscles engaged before the sneeze occurs :thumbup:

I am still jealous of your Ikea proximity :nope: This bronchitis has been awful for the wee-coughs :blush:



LunaLady said:


> And here is the new bed!! :dance:
> 
> What do you think of the quilt? Nice and shabby chic or tacky ugly??

Definitely shabby chic. Tres pretty :thumbup:


See...trying to catch up...only 18 more pages :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trin blimey you are never one for a quiet life huh?!

Me? I nuv a quiet life :shrug: It just doesn't nuv me :nope:

I think I'm a bit high on Codeine and Coke...made me think of you and how jealous you'd be :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello girls:flower:gosh had a lot to catch up on then:thumbup:

APRIL- glad you got to do your test & im sure you will defo pass :happydance:and CONGRATS on the 10 wk countdown:happydance::happydance:


NATHANIEL is very busy rearranging himself today and keeps sticking out an arm or leg right in my side :cloud9:






Hevzii&JayJay said:


> Heyy, Im Heather and 5dpo and was wondering if i could join the group?
> 
> I have been getting twinges (which feel like small sharp short pains) today which have alternated sides (which is unlike me, i have never experienced them before) My veins are also very prominent as my OH has pointed out to me.
> 
> My :witch: is due on the 26th so fingers crossed nothing happens there.
> 
> Is anyone else 5dpo?
> 
> :dust: , :dust: and more :dust: to all you ladies!
> 
> Good Luck! Take Care :) xx

WELCOME to our lovely thread wishing you lot's of luck in ttc and lots of:dust::dust:for your:bfp:



TrinityMom said:


> Hellooooo turtletonians!!!
> 
> Popping in for a little catch-up. This last few days has been a series of disasters:
> STarting on Thursday: It was pouring and when I went back to work I left my car lights on. SO when I finished work at about 4:40 I went out to my car and the immobiliser wouldn't click to unlock the car. I eventually got in manually, realised what the problem was, called DH to come jump start me, and the alarm started going off. When DH arrived, I managed to lock the car with the keys in the ignition :dohh: By now it was pouring! So we stood in the rain trying in vain to unlock the car. Eventually I put my hand over the lock and WILLED it open. It worked! DH quickly lifted the handle while my hand was in place and we got in and got the car started. SO I was inw et clothes and freezing in total for a couple of hours.
> 
> Friday, Toine was telling everyone at school that he was sick and saying no one understood how sick he was. They thought he was faking it but turns out he really was sick and he had a bad fever and coughing. Friday night, we also discovered that BamBam (Toine's rabbit) is not a boy rabbit but actually a mommy bunny - she produced 4 babies :shock:
> 
> Then Saturday, I started coughing while we were watching the rugby (4pm). Tarquin came ambling through clutching his ear so DH says "What's in your ear Tarq?" To which he replies "Everything!" Not believing that everything was in his ear, he went to the bathroom and did something (our attention was held by the NAILBITING finish to the game). He came out and said he still had everything in his ear. I got out my otoscope and had a look, and he had a glass bead from one of his school pictures wedged down in his ear.
> 
> We tried floating it out with oil but that just made it go further down and when I looked again there was blood on the eardrum so we had to go off to the emergency room. When we finally got to see a doctor he was wearing a power band (which immediately put me off him!) and he said we needed an ent surgeon. He was still going to charge us R450 for the consult so I suggested gently that he at least TRY irrigate it before we called for surgery :wacko: AFter much screaming it flew out. He then tried to give us antibiotics for the bruising :wacko: When I declined he said that we were basically being irresponsible and Tarq would succumb to some godawful infection! I said we'd risk it thanks!
> 
> Then I woke up at 2am shivering so hard I woke DH up by shaking the bed and hacking up my lungs. It hasn't stopped. I went to my homoeopath yesterday with CH'ien and Tarquin who by this stage were also sick. So Bronchitis and terrible fevers all round. I have spent 3 days in bed and am starting to feel vaguely human. Haven't had a fever since 11am. STill coughing and my chest is SOOOOO sore from the exertion (and my body from the shivering). Diana hasn't been here the last 2 days so DH has had to take time off to look after all of us because I have been in no fit state to do it myself. SO all round poofucks and fun and games :wacko::nope::wacko:
> 
> SO that's my tale of woe...sorry I have neglected you!!!:hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Baby Bunnies & Tarq making friends in the emergency rooms (note how 'dreadfully' sick and distressed he looks!)
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247080_10150278877069880_594719879_9095810_3486321_n.jpghttps://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/253835_10150279758589880_594719879_9106231_5150572_n.jpg

TRIN- firstly im so :sad1: to hear how very poorly sick you have all in been in your household and i hope you are beginning your recovery and are not ill anymore this year !! And secondly what a :shock:
to discover the baby bunnies and the BEAD in the ear :wacko:, im glad thats all sorted out too:hugs:and :laugh2:at TARQ he looks so distressed (NOT) hehe!!! Hope you have a better week this week Trin :kiss:  



Sarachka said:


> Maybe I should antagonise Clare's new friends by asking them "do you think my prescription drug abuse is stopping me getting pregnant?" :rofl:


:thumbup::thumbup::haha::winkwink:SARACHKA-that would be funny!




Sarachka said:


> aww my sister says Alex keeps asking for me at meal times, pointing to the chair next to him and saying "Zizi there!"

:cloud9:ZIZI what a lil babe:cloud9:



Sarachka said:


> Did anyone see the programme on ITV last night about the Walton sextuplets? Made me think, could you come up with SIX names of each gender you like?!
> 
> *
> 1) Lila
> 2) Elina
> 3) Madeleine
> 4) Aliya
> 5) Anna
> 6)
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 1) Noah
> 2) Artur
> 3) Ruslan
> 4) George
> 5)
> 6)
> 
> *

No way could i do that i only like the two boys names im giving to our new son for my own boys obviously :thumbup:, i may be able to think of more girly names but i would really have to think:blush:

My friend at work went for her 1st scan today the MW 2 weeks ago said she was 10 weeks so sunday gone she should of been 12weeks, she brought her piccy to show us girls and she is only 9 weeeks bless but she is super excited and it brought back memories of how all our lil turtle babys started out and how small our NATE was when we had scan at 7 weeks:cloud9:

EMANDI-:happydance:for scan on saturday im excited for you:happydance:


CLARE- stuff the peeps who gave you a hard time :hugs:as KIT said we all know how to take each other on this thread i never go anywhere else now i would feel like i was betraying you all:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

MOLLY hello how are ya ma'lovely??How is Leo doing?


----------



## firstbaby25

I definitely need to do more work if Molly is here :shock: going to get in to trouble! 

New Mummy nice to see you :hi: can't wait to be 9 weeks preggo me :cloud9:

Trin you should read vanity fair - would it not be free on a Kindle? I got in to it because I read Gaskell on Bronte and she discloses letters and Charlotte Bronte really loved it. It was a 'series novel' like a weekly subscription thingy! I like now that I have read enough, that you can study differences for example through references alone you can tell the Bronte's were. I haven't heard a mention of a church (except briefly for getting married) in VF. Give it a go.


----------



## new mummy2010

hellooooo jaynie how are you? Do you and ads move this weekend?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: I like the quilt & bed and set but am currently looking on my phone. It's ever so late, am next to a snoring OH ATM! I'm gonna have to sleep elsewhere!

I've said it before and I shall say it again, my bright pink (so you can find them in the dark against white sheets) ear plugs have been the saviour of our marital bed!



Sarachka said:


> Kit that is really gross! How embarrassed would you have been to be that guy?!? OH had had a few drinks, but not like the night of sleeping on the bathroom floor photo, and we'd had some pretty amazing/rough/hot/nasty/ sex and a little chat before going to sleep and he didn't seem drunk at all. He does usually get up once a night at least to pee, but has always found his way to the en suite before now!! The floor boards smell like wee :(

Try living in a house with 4 boys and one bathroom :nope: Our bathroom floor smells permanently of pee - but apparently I'm the only one that can smell it:wacko:



Crunchie said:


> soooooooo ! recent bump pic for you 25+4
> 
> and some pics of my current "yellow" flooring.....hmmmmmm grey hmmmmm

Looking swell crunchster :thumbup: And I agree, slate flooring would look lovely with the pink wall



HollyMonkey said:


> Kit and Luna you asked for pics last night and I took a couple but didn't have time to post before our friends arrived, will post later when I'm capable of it:haha: I'm just nursing myself with Crunchie's Horlicks at the moment. It's most nom nom, not my usual hangover cure but it seems to be working a treat:thumbup:

You looked beautiful!!! :kiss: And I :brat::brat::brat: Horlicks!!!



Sarachka said:


> Well let me entertain you all with some photos.
> 
> It's not only the Turtles who spoil me with amazing packages. My amazing friend in Australia does too!
> 
> Try not to be TOO jealous of my goodies:

LOVERRRLY!!! I :brat: those measuring spoons!



HollyMonkey said:


> I would draw the line at a Take That concert though and in that situation consider it my duty to call social services :rofl:

Absolutely B! Turtle bebes MUST have good taste :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I logged off a few hours ago to quickly go and put some washing on, but have ended up cleaning and reorganising the kitchen cupboards/drawers, and sorting out our guest bedroom, cleaning our bathroom and rearranging things in our bedroom. I want to do some more but think i should have some lunch first.
> 
> Nesting maybe?
> 
> man you efficient types make me so jealous. At least I have Holly on my Domestically Incompetent teamClick to expand...

Oh, count me in, too!! I am pretty consistent in that I will do dishes and laundry and vacuum on a regular basis.... but probably a lot less regular than April!! :haha: I do just like one load of dishes a day, if that - and laundry only when DH is out of socks or briefs and vacuum really only when a guest is coming...!!! I'm too busy with BnB, crochet, knitting, sewing, etc!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes! Clare should tell us who they are!! :grrr:
> 
> Have you had the codeine you naughty you? :haha: Luna had some meds she shouldn't the 2ww and her bebe is fine :thumbup:

Yep, I took NyQuil and TheraFlu for three days. 

My midwife said I can take plain old Tylenol; acetaminophen. I highly doubt that what you can take is the same name as what I can take, so yes - just go with what the UK girls said :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Trin!!

So sorry about all your troubles!! That doesn't sound like any fun! Well, except the baby rabbits; that's pretty cute :awww:

I hope you get well real soon!


----------



## firstbaby25

1 - Beatrix
2 -
3 - 
4 - 
5 - 
6 - 

I have clearly only imagined having one bebe! I'll have a go at boys anyway :shrug:


1 - Emmett
2 - Austen
3 - Archie
4 - Noah
5 - Nathan
6 - Caleb

I clearly (and I have said this before) think that a girls name is more important :haha: I want one :brat:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I keep meaning to get ear plugs - I definitely will when I have money - he doesn't do it often enough for ear plugs to be a must if you know what I mean!


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> hellooooo jaynie how are you? Do you and ads move this weekend?

Doing backwards catch up now that I have had a power half an hour! 

I am supposedly moving the next week but because Adam is off Thursday I am dragging him kicking and screaming upstairs to the loft to sort some stuff out or at least get boxes and then next week hopefully wednesday we can move it all in. I'm going to end up doing it alone though - I know it! He can't really get anymore time off work as he has time off for this gig and then he had the rest of the week off to move and they asked him to work Friday so he said yes as the move wasn't likely so at least he hasn't wasted a holiday! I am going to be so busy tomorrow for the gig.


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trin blimey you are never one for a quiet life huh?!
> 
> Me? I nuv a quiet life :shrug: It just doesn't nuv me :nope:
> 
> I think I'm a bit high on Codeine and Coke...made me think of you and how jealous you'd be :haha:Click to expand...

My two favourite drugs! Oh ... you mean ... the drink ... :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

oh man I've cleared the thread! Probably bc yall can't work out if I'm joking about coke or not. Of *course *I'm joking! _Speed _is my favourite drug!


----------



## mummyApril

lol Sara i love your sense of humour :)


----------



## mummyApril

i just told the girls to get into their bathing suits and i just had a lot of fun squirting them with the hose for 20 minutes! Angel is a moany bum though and only likes the mist function on the hose, where as Faye i kept getting her butt with the jet :haha: aww the shrieks and giggles i love it!


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all. So very very tired today. Having the most trouble staying awake. :sleep: Trin, your whole last week sounds awful! I hope you all get better soon. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And before you accuse me of child neglect due to a BnB addiction, I'll have you know that the boys are playing with HollinkaPants since it's a bank holiday here today! But I'm off to drink some really strong coffee and go bungie jumping and water skiing and loads of other fab stuff you preggo turts can't do:tease: First I must do the laundry but hey, I do X-treme laundry, nothing but thrills in my household:haha:

https://s3files.core77.com/blog/images/extreme_ironing_competition.jpghttps://www.moolf.com/images/stories/Sport/Extreme/Extreme-Ironing-sport/Extreme-Ironing-sport5.jpg



Crunchie said:


> I am off toooooooo ! see you later
> 
> munkie ....you know holly is currently playing with matches...... but your BNB addication means you don't mind
> 
> xxx

Toine taught Tarquin how to light matches and the two of them were lighting them and flicking them across the room :wacko: And we live in a wooden house (on the inside) Boys!:dohh:




HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Good luck April!
> 
> B, is the hamster instead of the kitten, or as well?
> 
> No no, as well as not instead of- the hamster is for me:thumbup: I've always had a hamster but Tarzan, my last one, died just before Holly was born and in the 'new baby' business I didn't get round to another hamster and I miss not having a little furry fellow:shrug: Even though I have 2 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs:haha: Hamsters are such funny little things, with such set habits. I'm in love with my new one already, pic soon:happydance:Click to expand...

 You're almost as bad as me :haha:Bobbles is too much of cuteness!!!



new mummy2010 said:


> Trin-i hope you are feeling better when you read to catch up xx xx you are such a poorly turtle xx

Thanks. I'm normally healthy...just had a bad run of it!



emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi emandi!! How are you? Still pregnant I see :hugs: I'm still up! A bit wired dunno why? Coffee I think... Should be in bed. Work tomorrow and busy week gigging in Manchester and moving house (hopefully) at least packing stuff up...
> 
> Hello lovely, still pregnant I hope, will see on Saturday-going for scan. A bit worried to be honest.
> Hope you manage to move house soon my dear, all that packing-not easy at all.
> Just got back from work, all house is quiet I guess I should go to bed too.
> Good night dear friend :hugs:.Click to expand...

I know it's so scary. Big :hugs: and EVERYTHING crossed for you



HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B i don't know how you manage to post using your blackberry. I can just about get mine to load the page well enough to read but definitely not to post.
> 
> It's slower than my pc but I'm making myself use it so I get quicker at typing on it! I guess it depends on your server and blackberry? I have a Bold and at the shop they told me it was the quickest one :shrug:
> Hmmm just made myself a nice machine coffee :coffee:Click to expand...


DH has the new Bold which has the same operating system as my Torch. I just lose patience with browsing and posting on it 



HollyMonkey said:


> Hey as from this morning I'm going to do a mountain bike trail on the 26th July so when LO has her nap this morning I'm going to train in the garage :yipee:
> 
> Yeah that sounds creepy since you pointed it out sarachka!
> 
> Welcome Heather :flower:
> 
> Jaynie yes I'm overcome with curiosity as to where I am in my cycle, I must be about CD20 but no O yet since temp low still and no ewcm so a bit annovulatory methinks. And I soooo miss poas I just want a li'l opk fix :blush: But not desperately keen to get preggars just now- I want to do loads of running and cycling and eat ham

I think I o'ed yesterday or today. Loads of EWCM. We BD'ed the other night but before I got sick so out of the fertile period....I hope :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I definitely need to do more work if Molly is here :shock: going to get in to trouble!
> 
> New Mummy nice to see you :hi: can't wait to be 9 weeks preggo me :cloud9:
> 
> Trin you should read vanity fair - would it not be free on a Kindle? I got in to it because I read Gaskell on Bronte and she discloses letters and Charlotte Bronte really loved it. It was a 'series novel' like a weekly subscription thingy! I like now that I have read enough, that you can study differences for example through references alone you can tell the Bronte's were. I haven't heard a mention of a church (except briefly for getting married) in VF. Give it a go.

I will do that. I may have it on my Kindle already - someone gave me a whole lot of books. I've just finished 'A Discovery of Witches'. Absolutely brilliant. But 580 pages into the 600 page book I realised it can't possibly end and will be a series. Now she better bloody hurry up and write the next book!

Luna, I am doing NaNoWriMo this year :happydance: In my feverish delirium I have been writing my book in my head. SOme very interesting characters have come up


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trin blimey you are never one for a quiet life huh?!
> 
> Me? I nuv a quiet life :shrug: It just doesn't nuv me :nope:
> 
> I think I'm a bit high on Codeine and Coke...made me think of you and how jealous you'd be :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My two favourite drugs! Oh ... you mean ... the drink ... :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I was waiting for that!


----------



## TrinityMom

I miss my work husband :cry: I'm going to work tomorrow even if it's just to have coffee with him :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trin blimey you are never one for a quiet life huh?!
> 
> Me? I nuv a quiet life :shrug: It just doesn't nuv me :nope:
> 
> I think I'm a bit high on Codeine and Coke...made me think of you and how jealous you'd be :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My two favourite drugs! Oh ... you mean ... the drink ... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I was waiting for that!Click to expand...

Glad I don't disappoint!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Hello all. So very very tired today. Having the most trouble staying awake. :sleep: Trin, your whole last week sounds awful! I hope you all get better soon. :hugs:

Thanks. Missed you my friend :friends:


----------



## mummyApril

cor Trin i knew youd had some trouble but wow thats a marathon of a nightmare! hope all is calming down now! x


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> I miss my work husband :cry: I'm going to work tomorrow even if it's just to have coffee with him :hugs:

I have a work husband too! my bff at work is male. Everyone thinks we're doing it. We're not! 





We were for 18 months in 2008 - 2009 though!


----------



## LunaLady

:rofl: Sarachka!! You crack me up with almost every post. You should be a comedian!! :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

sara-you are a dark horse lol
loved the coke joke, i would say something too but wouldn't wanna start another great debate ;-D


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I miss my work husband :cry: I'm going to work tomorrow even if it's just to have coffee with him :hugs:
> 
> I have a work husband too! my bff at work is male. Everyone thinks we're doing it. We're not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were for 18 months in 2008 - 2009 though!Click to expand...

:rofl: Mine is gay...less complicated that way :haha: But those who don't know he's gay probably think we're doing it

The other day a lady was buying some of my vitamins and asked him if they were hard to swallow because he also takes them. After she left he turned to me and said "Does she not see the irony of asking a gay man if it's hard to swallow?!" :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I miss my work husband :cry: I'm going to work tomorrow even if it's just to have coffee with him :hugs:
> 
> I have a work husband too! my bff at work is male. Everyone thinks we're doing it. We're not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were for 18 months in 2008 - 2009 though!Click to expand...

i miss my work husband too :( i left that job over yr ago.we were like best mates.we wroked together alll day everyday its ok he will be an uncle to my bambino :)


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I miss my work husband :cry: I'm going to work tomorrow even if it's just to have coffee with him :hugs:
> 
> I have a work husband too! my bff at work is male. Everyone thinks we're doing it. We're not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were for 18 months in 2008 - 2009 though!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Mine is gay...less complicated that way :haha: But those who don't know he's gay probably think we're doing it
> 
> The other day a lady was buying some of my vitamins and asked him if they were hard to swallow because he also takes them. After she left he turned to me and said "Does she not see the irony of asking a gay man if it's hard to swallow?!" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

This baby is going to come out with a black belt on, I think! The last three days it's been like he's doing kung fu in there!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going SWIIIIIIMMMMMMINNNNGGG now:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

My dss the elder has just got a racing bike so I'll be initiating him on Saturday out on the highroad to heaven:thumbup:

Zizi is willy in French:haha:

Laters superturts.................xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I forgot to say, I had a dream last night of B and one of giving birth on the 1st of sept.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going SWIIIIIIMMMMMMINNNNGGG now:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My dss the elder has just got a racing bike so I'll be initiating him on Saturday out on the highroad to heaven:thumbup:
> 
> Zizi is willy in French:haha:
> 
> Laters superturts.................xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bethany in that case I INSIST that next time you're in England you have to have dinner at ZiZi's which is a popular Italian chain.


----------



## Sarachka

*God damn it I'm in a bad mood with OH. I swear to Simon Cowell he is the SHITTIEST boyfriend ever. God knows why I want his baby!*


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I miss my work husband :cry: I'm going to work tomorrow even if it's just to have coffee with him :hugs:
> 
> I have a work husband too! my bff at work is male. Everyone thinks we're doing it. We're not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were for 18 months in 2008 - 2009 though!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Mine is gay...less complicated that way :haha: But those who don't know he's gay probably think we're doing it
> 
> The other day a lady was buying some of my vitamins and asked him if they were hard to swallow because he also takes them. After she left he turned to me and said "Does she not see the irony of asking a gay man if it's hard to swallow?!" :rofl:Click to expand...


hehe. Mine was (and still is) married WHOOPS.


----------



## Sarachka

lolol I had to laugh at myself. I'm ranting and raving in my head at OH bc I never confront him, and in my head I told him that he'll never get me pregnant bc he's got "poofuck sperm". Imagine if I actually did say that.


----------



## Essie

I've just spoken to my mum and she asked what I'd been doing today. After i told her I'd been cleaning and tidying she is now convinced the baby is going to come any day. She said she'll switch her mobile on tomorrow just in case I need to phone her. Maybe I should shave my legs just in case :haha:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> lolol I had to laugh at myself. I'm ranting and raving in my head at OH bc I never confront him, and in my head I told him that he'll never get me pregnant bc he's got "poofuck sperm". Imagine if I actually did say that.

I can imagine he wouldn't be too pleased at that assessment of his sperm haha. Sorry he's making you mad :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

essie, that's too funny about your mum.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I forgot to say, I had a dream last night of B and one of giving birth on the 1st of sept.

oooh will that be me or you? x


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> essie, that's too funny about your mum.

I told her I was going to the library tomorrow and she told me to take my hospital bag with me! I will take my notes (as i do if i go out anywhere just in case) but i think taking the bag is a bit much.


----------



## Mollykins

April, did you go over due w/ the girls?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, did you go over due w/ the girls?

Angel was c section a week early and Faye was 6 minutes past her due date! lol but this is a boy and apparently they can be lazy :/ how about you? x


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie something for you, i remember you saying something about autocorrect? 
https://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/


----------



## Mollykins

My oldest was induced at 14 days overdue but didn't come until the 15th day. :shock: With my youngest, I had my membranes stripped at about 4 days overdue but she decided to come naturally at 9 days overdue.


----------



## babyhopes2010

DH just patted me on tummy and said wow its got HUGE! geeezzz thanks hun :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

ahhh Molly im sure Leo will be good for you lol! 
i am actually crying with laughter at that site it is soo hilarious!


----------



## Mollykins

My grandfather is out of the hospital. Diagnosed with COPD. He'll be on oxygen for the rest of his life. At least he's alive eh?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> My grandfather is out of the hospital. Diagnosed with COPD. He'll be on oxygen for the rest of his life. At least he's alive eh?

ah im glad hes out of hospital, i didnt know did i miss this?! what is COPD? sorry for being dumb! i hope youre ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> *God damn it I'm in a bad mood with OH. I swear to Simon Cowell he is the SHITTIEST boyfriend ever. God knows why I want his baby!*

No way I came on to whinge about mine. He's such a lout, not a gentleman and so selfish he's spat his dummy out three times tonight and he's a lazy ******* to boot.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> My grandfather is out of the hospital. Diagnosed with COPD. He'll be on oxygen for the rest of his life. At least he's alive eh?

Sorry Molly :nope: My MIL has COPD (Bronchiectasis). She was meant to have 2 lobes of her right lung removed but she decided not to. She gets a lot of relief with a combination of acupuncture, Chinese herbs and Homoeopathy

My Granddad turned 90 last week. I wish I could have been there. Really miss him :cry: It was the day I got stuck in the rain etc etc etc so I didn't even get to call him


----------



## TrinityMom

I have been thanking my lucky stars for my DH the last 3 days. He's even (tried to do) done housework


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> My grandfather is out of the hospital. Diagnosed with COPD. He'll be on oxygen for the rest of his life. At least he's alive eh?

I'm glad he's out of the hospital. Sorry to hear he has COPD. I get a lot of patients with it (I work on a respiratory ward). :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

He's been in or rather, he'd been in for close to 2 weeks. He had exploratory heart surgery at the end of last week. I'm glad he's home. Oh and COPD stands for chronic something pulmonary disease. I always forget the 'o' in COPD.:dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My grandfather is out of the hospital. Diagnosed with COPD. He'll be on oxygen for the rest of his life. At least he's alive eh?
> 
> I'm glad he's out of the hospital. Sorry to hear he has COPD. I get a lot of patients with it (I work on a respiratory ward). :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

ah i hope he will be ok xx


----------



## kit_cat

Evening lovelies :howdy: :wave:

Sorry I didn't even say good morning today but me and OH had antenatal class this morning first thing, and then it's been work, work and more work!

We've just had dinner - it was all I could do not to fall asleep in my plate :wacko:

Anyway...I just wanted to check in quickly before bed and also I'm away on business tomorrow and back on Thursday - OH WHAT JOY...NOT! :nope: Still, it's the last overnight away from home for......for a long time! :smug:

Lots of love and cuddles all, hope you're all good,

:kiss::flower::hugs:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> He's been in or rather, he'd been in for close to 2 weeks. He had exploratory heart surgery at the end of last week. I'm glad he's home. Oh and COPD stands for chronic something pulmonary disease. I always forget the 'o' in COPD.:dohh:

The O is obstructive x


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> He's been in or rather, he'd been in for close to 2 weeks. He had exploratory heart surgery at the end of last week. I'm glad he's home. Oh and COPD stands for chronic something pulmonary disease. I always forget the 'o' in COPD.:dohh:

It stands fro chronic obstructive pulmonary disease and included bronchiectasis, emphysema and chronic bronchitis


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> He's been in or rather, he'd been in for close to 2 weeks. He had exploratory heart surgery at the end of last week. I'm glad he's home. Oh and COPD stands for chronic something pulmonary disease. I always forget the 'o' in COPD.:dohh:

'Obstructive' I think is the missing word Molly....so sorry, but at least they have the cause of his problems and can ensure he gets the correct treatment. I hope you feel less anxious now knowing what's going on my sweet :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Kit :hi:

And Good night everyone
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Kit :hi:
> 
> And Good night everyone
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hiya Trin....hope you and everyone else feels better soon lovely :hugs:

Night night :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night night Trin x


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for the sympathy and 'o' definition. I Thu.k my brain refuses to remember it because it doesn't seem to flow well. :shrug: I'm banking on it being emphysema to be honest. He's been a smoker for.... ages. 

Kit, sorry you've got to ne out if town but as you said, last time! :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

O Molly that is good news :hugs: I hope he continues to recover and doesn't find the oxygen too bad :kiss: 

Night trin and Kit are you leaving us so soon? Hope your trip away is ok! :yipee: last Wednesday is done and dusted!!


----------



## mummyApril

good night everyone xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight all sleepy turts. :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April :sleep: well!


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm late on the night nights, but here's a :kiss: and a sleep well! :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Just spent FIVE hours driving around running errands.... PHEW I'm tired!

I started my journey out by visiting a friend of mine at her work - I was bringing her some of my shoes I don't wear anymore because she works in an office and well... I don't! Plus, i've got super princess feet and just tend to blister up even looking at heels anymore... 

I did stop at the fabric store and got some adorable flannels so I can start on my baby quilt! I'm so excited!! :dance:

And there were some sock weight yarns on sale, so I bought a few skeins of those and a couple more crochet hooks.... I think I've got like 15 hooks, now!! :blush:

Then I had to drive a half hour up to the butcher and Whole Foods to get groceries and apparently someone decided to get into a fender bender, so I took an alternate route home and missed a turn... so it took me quite a while to get home. 

And, I still am going to go down to the farmer's market in a moment and then drive over to the natural foods store and get our raw milk.

PHEW. I'm going to sleep well, tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

So what's considered 'normal' weight gain for almost 20 weeks?

My 'doctor' told me to try and not gain anything at all... and I've gained 8 pounds in the last two weeks, now finally putting me above the weight I was on the day of my BFP. So, in total I've gained 5 pounds (though I am still down from the weight I was the day we got back from Canada - but I think that was mostly water weight from eating too much wheat).

But, I'm kinda worried... should I really be trying not to gain anything more? How's that even possible? Do fat people just not gain weight while pregnant? I just cannot see how I'll not gain another pound in the next 20 weeks...? Without starving myself or something??


----------



## LunaLady

AND I really don't want to get any fatter than I already am, to be honest... I don't mind my belly getting bigger, but I don't want ME to get bigger, if that makes any sense...

I didn't buy ice cream on my grocery outing, which has been my main downfall, I think... I've had like three pints of Ben and Jerry's in as many weeks.... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I gained 42 pounds with both the girls. Put that next to the "ideal" weight gain on 25-35 pounds and yeah.... not good. BUT I am not that worried, I think we are all different and shouldn't be forced into the same mould. You know? I bounced back (weight wise) very quickly after the births as well. :shrug: If you are eating right then I wouldn't worry. :hugs: oh and one more thing... during pregnancy, you will gain weight all over. I mean, my word... My butt and thighs? Forget about it. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry if any of that was hard to read, disjointed, or had typos... this phone is crazy.


----------



## addie25

Hey girls. My doctor said 25 pounds is a good weight to gain during pregnancy.

I started new shot today n needles are thick( just like the super long one that starts next week ) it really hurt and I was bleeding after :cry: I can't wait for this part to b over. I'll have to take those huge ones for 2 weeks be4 I know I'm pregnant but If I am pregnant I'll just have to think of the great reason for y I'm taking that big one. This one hurt very much tho I was in Shock n crying so now I'm even more terrified for the next ones. :shrug: it will be worth it in the end but for now :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, I gained 42 pounds with both the girls. Put that next to the "ideal" weight gain on 25-35 pounds and yeah.... not good. BUT I am not that worried, I think we are all different and shouldn't be forced into the same mould. You know? I bounced back (weight wise) very quickly after the births as well. :shrug: If you are eating right then I wouldn't worry. :hugs: oh and one more thing... during pregnancy, you will gain weight all over. I mean, my word... My butt and thighs? Forget about it. :haha:

Thanks, Molly :hugs:
I'm trying really hard to keep remembering that it's okay to gain.. but I keep hearing my 'doctor's words that I shouldn't because I'm already overweight. So, I feel like I'm doing something wrong. :shrug:

I keep meaning to ask - are you still testing your sugars? Are you finding anything that really sets you off? I find it all so interesting :D

And I'm so glad to hear your grandpa is well enough to go home! I hope he can find some relief from the COPD, it really can't be pleasant. :(


----------



## LunaLady

Hey Addie!!
You're braver than me and you deserve some serious pats on the back!!! You should have seen me when DH bought a blood glucose monitor and wanted to test my sugar the first time... the lancet needle is TEENSY and you don't even see it at all and I was CRYING. I was running away from him and crying over that. I really, really, really hate needles - so I found you very brave!!!!!

And you're right, it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy WEDNESDAY's all:flower:, well i had the pooeyist sleep ever :growlmad:dont know how im going to manage at work till 6pm with 3 parents evenings/chats:nope:partly this was due to a pain of a dog pathering around she cant understand why she is'nt on our bed at night and is on her own at bed level (she has ladytime you see so no big bed for her0 tis something i wish we had'nt let her do from being a pup but too late now:wacko:and also due to being most uncomfortable:nope:.On a brighter note only 11 days left at work after today woo hoo and looking forward to out antenatal class on sunday hope its informative for sister and OH :thumbup:







addie25 said:


> Hey girls. My doctor said 25 pounds is a good weight to gain during pregnancy.
> 
> I started new shot today n needles are thick( just like the super long one that starts next week ) it really hurt and I was bleeding after :cry: I can't wait for this part to b over. I'll have to take those huge ones for 2 weeks be4 I know I'm pregnant but If I am pregnant I'll just have to think of the great reason for y I'm taking that big one. This one hurt very much tho I was in Shock n crying so now I'm even more terrified for the next ones. :shrug: it will be worth it in the end but for now :cry:

ADDIE-you are so brave im sure by the end of this when you have a bouncy healthy baby you will not be faed by the biggest meatiest needle ever:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv put on 8lb already! and im not exactly a small girl :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

couldnt tell what i have put on but i have on my thighs a little oH says not but i can tell you always can yourself cant you
a work collegue did say yesterday you cant even tell im preggo from the back which made me hapy cos i had visions of me looking like the back end of a bus .


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Luna - how about this ... I have not even been weighed at any of my appts. 

Even with my smallish bump I have gained 17lbs already ..... I did get worried but we are all different !!! And I like to think my bobbies must be about 7lbs more than pre preggo lol 

Please don't let it upset you xxx

Big hugs addie xxxx you are so brave 

New mummy - yah for ml nearly starting .... Well jel ! The day I had yesterday at work I wanted to tell them where to stick their job where the sun don't shine !!!! I do hope I find another job when I am off xc


----------



## mummyApril

good morning all, new mummy i had pooey sleep too, OH snored but then when he stopped i was getting braxton hicks! so yeah no sleep from 3! but i dont have to go to work just housework, i can pop in a sneaky nap :) 
Luna dont worry about the weight thing, everyone is different, with the girls i lost weight (loads) and this time iv gained weight, my girls call me jelly butt (thanks to OH takin the mickey lol) dont let it get you down, if i crave something i eat it! as long as its not an unhealthy weight gain say of 5 stone lol xx


----------



## emandi

Hello Luna :flower:, I would be annoyed if doctor said it to me :growlmad:. I gained nearly 40 pounds during my pregnancy and no one said anything at all. And I loved my bump and didn't worry about the weight gain. 
Don't worry my dear as far as you are not too overweight (and I don't think you are after seeing couple of pictures) I don't think you should be restricting yourself.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

wheres Bethany? normally here in her chirpy mood by now x


----------



## Essie

Morning! 

I had a crappy nights sleep too. Wide awake at 4am, and DH was not happy when I woke him before 6 so he could get to work early. We've got one of his friends coming round tonight to help him put the final coats of paint in the nursery, so I'm back on my cleaning drive (not that the house is actually dirty, but i cant see plenty of bits to do). I want to nip to the library as well at some point.

Hope you all have a happy wednesday x


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hey Luna - how about this ... I have not even been weighed at any of my appts

I was weighed at my very first appt but none since. Maybe it's a UK thing :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Jesus I don't weigh myself much now! I wouldn't even think about it when I was pregnant - it's not the end of the world and it can always go! 

I am booking rooms and packing stuff for my night in Manchester tonight! :yipee: :wohoo: I am excited my 2 friends that are sisters are coming one sisters boyfriend and me and Adam a lovely group :thumbup: i'm so excited. 

B where are you?


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I am booking rooms and packing stuff for my night in Manchester tonight! :yipee: :wohoo: I am excited my 2 friends that are sisters are coming one sisters boyfriend and me and Adam a lovely group :thumbup: i'm so excited.

Exciting :happydance: have fun!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bon Appetit everyone :munch:

Holly and I are eating sandwiches in the sun by a lake:happydance: we came by pedal power, cycled 30kms so far today, getting a bit of training in for my bike raid. Switched the babyseat onto my mountain bike this morning!

TRIN! I will be reporting you to BnB admin for comparing cycling to Formula One and Golf :trouble:


----------



## mummyApril

heyo Bethany :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna! Raw milk? Not pasteurised? Clare's friends will be onto you for that! :haha:

I gained minus 4 kilos and I have friends who gained 20 :shrug: Anything goes, I wouldn't worry bout it. As J said it all goes afterwards...

Right, off for a pee in a bush then hitting the return journey....

XxxxxX


----------



## new mummy2010

Lol B peeing in the bush what are you teaching Holly !

Just stuffing my face with jacket spud ,tuna,cheese+salad yummo


----------



## addie25

Good morning!!! My school has officially been closed. I am so happy these kids deserve a normal environment!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie my love, remind me if tour fav colour combinations... I'm already working on yours but I just want to verify that I'm working them right. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

B, sounds like a lovely day you two are having. :flower: Did your opks make it in the mail yet?
Addie, good news about your school. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

What a fab day! LO is ticked up in bed so I'm off for a lovely bath :dance: 

Did 70km :smug: Which with an extra 12 kilos of princess and bike seat in tow toughens the leggies up a bit, so all in all a good training outing I reckon:thumbup:

When we got back I went to the shop to get the necessary for SPAGHETTI BOLOGNAISE tonight NOM NOM

*Molly*! Alas no opks in da post:shrug: BUT I did get my Italian novel and French and Italian crossword books, which I will have a look at in the bath in a mo:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Enjoy your dinner love. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin* thanks for the extreme ironing photos:rofl: I was meant to mention them last night but Bobble was awake when I got back from swimming at 9.30pm so I went to make friends with her:awww: She is indeed just too much of cuteness

And I also wanted to say to *Sarachka* how hilarious it would be if you did blurt out to DH that he had poofuck sperm :rofl: Any symptomicles for us by the way, 7dpo and all?:^o


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh I am SO tempted to make an eclipse luna-girl baby tonight!! And I have tons of EWCM to get the job done!!

B, peeing in the bushes certainly beats peeing in your breeches which is what I've been doing all day :blush: too much coughing and too little pelvic floor control :nope:

Luna, the weight gain thing is an issue. While I think we all get permissive during pregnancy, and that's not a bad thing, too little is said about how hard it can be to lose it afterwards. Having said that, it is REALLY bad advice from your doctor to say you shouldn't gain. The latest studies have shown that doctors giving this advice are less observant about overweight patients' welfare! If you really are overweight, then a healthy weight gain is between 5 and 9kg. I put on a lot in my second pregnancy and battled to lose it. In my third I went on pregnancy Weighless. I ate TONS but all the right stuff in the right proportions and I only gained 7kg. Tarq was 4.3kg so I actually weighed less after the birth than before the pregnancy

I'm going to get my raw milk tomorrow. We get from a farmer's market. It's illegal to sell here so if you ask the guy he says no it's not but then he pulls you aside ans whispers loudly 'actually it is raw, but don't tell anyone' :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin i think you should make an eclipse bubi :)


----------



## mummyApril

Bethany i had spag bol also tonight made by Jay who has been very helpful this afternoon :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mmmmmm it smells of garlic and onions in my kitchen and my Spaglognese is now simmering nicely. I have to wait until DH is home, and for DSS the Elder to finish a tennis match before nomming it https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gif so I've just had a tin of tuna and sundried tomatoes on wasa crackers to keep me going until then. AND I'm drinking some vino delicioso :wine: for the first time since my debauched weekend. What are you turts all doing today/tonight?:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, were you not going to start TTC again in June? As for the weight gain, its true, I've k.own quite a few women that had trouble losing the weight after.... I just wasn't one of them. Different body type I guess. :shrug: I just feel that there is something to be said for not worrying too much about gaining weight. I mean, 5 pounds in either direction doesn't seem so bad to me, especially if you know you are eating right. (save for the random oreo or two :blush:)


----------



## mummyApril

im exhausted so nothing but a bath and bed in a little while


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Oh I am SO tempted to make an eclipse luna-girl baby tonight!! And I have tons of EWCM to get the job done!!
> 
> B, peeing in the bushes certainly beats peeing in your breeches which is what I've been doing all day :blush: too much coughing and too little pelvic floor control :nope:
> 
> Luna, the weight gain thing is an issue. While I think we all get permissive during pregnancy, and that's not a bad thing, too little is said about how hard it can be to lose it afterwards. Having said that, it is REALLY bad advice from your doctor to say you shouldn't gain. The latest studies have shown that doctors giving this advice are less observant about overweight patients' welfare! If you really are overweight, then a healthy weight gain is between 5 and 9kg. I put on a lot in my second pregnancy and battled to lose it. In my third I went on pregnancy Weighless. I ate TONS but all the right stuff in the right proportions and I only gained 7kg. Tarq was 4.3kg so I actually weighed less after the birth than before the pregnancy
> 
> I'm going to get my raw milk tomorrow. We get from a farmer's market. It's illegal to sell here so if you ask the guy he says no it's not but then he pulls you aside ans whispers loudly 'actually it is raw, but don't tell anyone' :haha:

OMG is it moon time?:shock: I always fall at moon nonsense:dohh: And I'm sooooo not granular or spiritual or anything...it's weird...so tonight I will say I have fanny ache from cycling since I don't want oops baby before my ride and holiday. We dtd last night but I have no opks so couldn't tell if I'm O-ing or not, old sperm does so mingle with EWCM:shrug:

HO HO HO the first TURTLE BABIES may pop out with DA MOOOOOOOON STUFF!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Hi April :wave: 
B, I am doing nothing more than laundry and some housework today. I've been so much more than exhausted the last couple of days.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Hi April :wave:
> B, I am doing nothing more than laundry and some housework today. I've been so much more than exhausted the last couple of days.

That sounds sensible if you're a tired bunny. I'm so sorry about your grandfather, and glad he's having some good treatment:hugs: My late grandad smoked 4O a day and then at the age of 75 he gave up- the docs told him he had a about a year or 2 more if he didn't-plus he drank heavily too (liked his Whiskey) and it was my grandad who inspired me to give up smoking. I was like "WOW! If he can give up, then I damn bloody well can!" He made it to 86, and died peacefully in his sleep


----------



## Mollykins

B, I never did tell you what happened in dream I had of you. I went to your house and you were showing me around. When we were on some stairs I saw a black sock and picked it up and it was HUGE I gave you a funny look and you said, " I told you they have frankenfeet." :haha: I was introduced to your DH. He want very chatty. Then we played outside with Holly on a slope of grass and you told me what NOT to do while in France. :haha: you had an English accent though.... very clear, would have thought that all those years in FR would have had an influence but no ma'am. A couple other little things happened but that wad the most if it.


----------



## Mollykins

B, your grandad sounds like mine in regards to smoking and drinking. Shame really. :nope: I am glad your grandad was able to spend more time on the earth though. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a bit of a :cry: there Mollz, thinking about my grandad. He was such a kind man, and yet such a complete rogue, but then he was Irish so who can blame him:haha:He was always soooo proud of his grandchildren, and we all nuvved him to bits and Holly would have been just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: to him:hugs: But great-grandparents are a bonus, I'm just counting my lucky stars that Holly has met her grandparents!:wacko:

Lovin' the dream!:haha: So you see what it's like here? The size of the socks and the way they're left on the stairs?:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dare you Trin:devil: Dare you to make pink moon sprog:muaha:


----------



## Essie

Mmm I want bolognaise now. DH makes the most yummy sauce for it but alas we do not have the ingredients for it :(

Today DH and his friend have been painting the nursery :happydance: in a lovely yellow colour called 'Lemon Pie'. Have just been out with DH and the doggie for a little walk, and tomorrow my mum is coming to take me to a new shop she's found and then for lunch somewhere :munch:

What is it that the full moon is supposed to do?


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi girls, I'm a very narky,snappy,moody tired turtle so I'm just gonna say hi and byes cos I need a rest !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi girls, I'm a very narky,snappy,moody tired turtle so I'm just gonna say hi and byes cos I need a rest !!

That's like Holly when she's tired for her daytime nap! 
I just hoick her into her cot under my arm and she carries on screaming a bit then zonks big time:sleep: 
TO BED HAYLEY!:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna! Raw milk? Not pasteurised? Clare's friends will be onto you for that! :haha:
> 
> I gained minus 4 kilos and I have friends who gained 20 :shrug: Anything goes, I wouldn't worry bout it. As J said it all goes afterwards...
> 
> Right, off for a pee in a bush then hitting the return journey....
> 
> XxxxxX

Yep, straight from the cow! It's from a local farm and we've been drinking it for two years, now, so I figured there's no reason to stop while pregnant. :shrug: I'm not at all afraid of getting sick from it; I have no reason to.



TrinityMom said:


> Oh I am SO tempted to make an eclipse luna-girl baby tonight!! And I have tons of EWCM to get the job done!!
> 
> B, peeing in the bushes certainly beats peeing in your breeches which is what I've been doing all day :blush: too much coughing and too little pelvic floor control :nope:
> 
> Luna, the weight gain thing is an issue. While I think we all get permissive during pregnancy, and that's not a bad thing, too little is said about how hard it can be to lose it afterwards. Having said that, it is REALLY bad advice from your doctor to say you shouldn't gain. The latest studies have shown that doctors giving this advice are less observant about overweight patients' welfare! If you really are overweight, then a healthy weight gain is between 5 and 9kg. I put on a lot in my second pregnancy and battled to lose it. In my third I went on pregnancy Weighless. I ate TONS but all the right stuff in the right proportions and I only gained 7kg. Tarq was 4.3kg so I actually weighed less after the birth than before the pregnancy
> 
> I'm going to get my raw milk tomorrow. We get from a farmer's market. It's illegal to sell here so if you ask the guy he says no it's not but then he pulls you aside ans whispers loudly 'actually it is raw, but don't tell anyone' :haha:

Thanks for the condolence, Trin :hugs: I really am overweight - I promise. :haha: I now weigh TWICE what I weighed when I was really deep in my eating disorders. :nope: I'm about 50-60 pounds above what is considered 'normal' for my height. 

Isn't raw milk the most divine thing?! I never really liked milk and it made my stomach turn until we started getting raw milk. Now, when I've been naughty and had too much sugar or wheat I'll drink a glass of raw milk and it will settle my stomach up. Twas one of the only things I could keep down during my morning sickness! :thumbup:
Isn't it maddening how the government has to have control of our food? In the US it's REALLY bad... all I have to say is Monsanto and likely you know what I'm speaking of. Just yesterday I was out for hours driving all over to all our 'hot spots' so I could get my eggs from the farm, my raw milk and my local grass fed beef, pork and chicken - all from different places. Food is so important! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, have you read Sally Fallon's books? Or seen her documentary "The Oiling of America"?


----------



## Mollykins

B :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Mmm I want bolognaise now. DH makes the most yummy sauce for it but alas we do not have the ingredients for it :(
> 
> Today DH and his friend have been painting the nursery :happydance: in a lovely yellow colour called 'Lemon Pie'. Have just been out with DH and the doggie for a little walk, and tomorrow my mum is coming to take me to a new shop she's found and then for lunch somewhere :munch:
> 
> What is it that the full moon is supposed to do?

Well it's a funny thing, ever since I started my periods they seem to have been dictated by the moon! Maybe it's because I grew up by the sea and the moon dictates the tides and thus the moon dictates me:haha: But seriously all my ovulations and periods and conceptions (4 now!:wacko:) have corresponded EXACTLY to a half moon or a full moon:shrug: And if I O late or early it's always to a moon phase.:shrug: And as I said before I'm so not an Earthmother, but it is just a tad beyond coincidence EVEN FOR ME! And all the nurses at the hospital where I had Holly say that they have loads of births at the full moon!


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany you've got me craving spaghetti and bolognaise now, too!! YUM that sounds good!!

I'm just not sure what to have for dinner, now....

Have I shared with you my delicious and so very savory Caesar dressing recipe, B?? It's oooooooooo soooooo gooooood! Lots of garlic and ANCHOVIES!! :dance: It's lovely drizzled over avocado. Or certainly in a Caesar salad with lots of parm cheese and olives and spiced ground lamb... YUM!!

I'M SO HUNGRY!!! :hissy:


----------



## Sarachka

just been to see Hangover 2, v funny!


----------



## LunaLady

I've got an appointment to get my hair done tomorrow! :dance:

Pretty much the one area where I'm not super crunchie hippie mama... I like a nice bleaching out of my hair! :haha:

And then I come home and wash it with diluted castile soap and rinse with apple cider vinegar. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Bethany you've got me craving spaghetti and bolognaise now, too!! YUM that sounds good!!
> 
> I'm just not sure what to have for dinner, now....
> 
> Have I shared with you my delicious and so very savory Caesar dressing recipe, B?? It's oooooooooo soooooo gooooood! Lots of garlic and ANCHOVIES!! :dance: It's lovely drizzled over avocado. Or certainly in a Caesar salad with lots of parm cheese and olives and spiced ground lamb... YUM!!
> 
> I'M SO HUNGRY!!! :hissy:

Mmm now that sounds like my kind of dressing!:happydance: Share! Share!


----------



## LunaLady

Caesar Dressing

1 tsp Dijon type mustard
1 tablespoon raw wine vinegar (I use white wine vinegar)
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice (Squeeze a real lemon. Seriously, it's just not the same with bottled stuff)
1 tablespoon finely grated parmesan cheese 
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 egg (get farm fresh eggs so you can be confident eating it raw)
2 anchovy filets (though I usually put three or four.... :blush:)
1-2 cloves garlic - mashed
Dash of pepper - amount as desired.

Combine all ingredients into a blender or food processer and puree until smooth and creamy. Store in a glass air tight container in the fridge. Will last as long as your egg will - so make it with the freshest eggs you can. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly, we had originally thought to try in June but I am trying to come up with the money to go onto Medical aid before I get pregnant so that if there are any complications it doesn't almost bankrupt us again like the last mc

But the idea of a lunar eclipse girl is tempting

But in my present coughing state the swimmers would just fly across the room :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

I make mine in a 'Magic Bullet' blender and it works great :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Trin, have you read Sally Fallon's books? Or seen her documentary "The Oiling of America"?

No I haven't. Just looked it up and I'm going to read up on it

Talking of Monsanto tho, I have Food Inc which was amazingly eye-opening. I think SA isn't quite as bad but just because we're not quite as big, yet. Having my practice where I do is lovely because the cheese, eggs, bread, flour, veggies, yoghurt etc is all brought in my the people who grow/make it. We have pictures up in the shop of the happy hens that lay the eggs and the woman has an open door policy. You can go there ANY time and check


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Luna! Yummo! The fresh eggs are no problem given we have lots of laying chickens in our garden:thumbup: I mix everything in the Beaba Babycook I got when I started weaning Holly:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Well it's a funny thing, ever since I started my periods they seem to have been dictated by the moon! Maybe it's because I grew up by the sea and the moon dictates the tides and thus the moon dictates me:haha: But seriously all my ovulations and periods and conceptions (4 now!:wacko:) have corresponded EXACTLY to a half moon or a full moon:shrug: And if I O late or early it's always to a moon phase.:shrug: And as I said before I'm so not an Earthmother, but it is just a tad beyond coincidence EVEN FOR ME! And all the nurses at the hospital where I had Holly say that they have loads of births at the full moon!

We ALWAYS expect one of our moms (at least) to go into labour on full moon, especially if it is especially close or huge. Every south coast birth I have done has been at full moon too.

We also have conceived according to the moon, and weirdly for us Pagans, 2 of our children were conceived and born on Pagan festivals

https://images.instagram.com/media/2011/05/05/9880b52f2076498e9deb7db9b7971dc4_7.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Trin, have you read Sally Fallon's books? Or seen her documentary "The Oiling of America"?
> 
> No I haven't. Just looked it up and I'm going to read up on it
> 
> Talking of Monsanto tho, I have Food Inc which was amazingly eye-opening. I think SA isn't quite as bad but just because we're not quite as big, yet. Having my practice where I do is lovely because the cheese, eggs, bread, flour, veggies, yoghurt etc is all brought in my the people who grow/make it. We have pictures up in the shop of the happy hens that lay the eggs and the woman has an open door policy. You can go there ANY time and checkClick to expand...

Oh, that's heavenly :cloud9:

Yep, Food Inc is very eye-opening. King Corn is another one about all that. And Fat Head is good, too. I just love documentaries :cloud9:

Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon is a great, great resource. The whole first part of the book talks about nutrition of traditional cultures (and Weston A. Price's work as well as mentions about Pottenger and his cats) and then the rest is a cook book with side bar information about the ingredients used. My copy is pretty beat up... :haha:

That's actually where the Caesar dressing recipe came from. I just tweaked it a bit :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

haha Trin that made me laugh about flying sperm! 
iv always believed about the moon and cycles x


----------



## mummyApril

heartburn :/


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well it's a funny thing, ever since I started my periods they seem to have been dictated by the moon! Maybe it's because I grew up by the sea and the moon dictates the tides and thus the moon dictates me:haha: But seriously all my ovulations and periods and conceptions (4 now!:wacko:) have corresponded EXACTLY to a half moon or a full moon:shrug: And if I O late or early it's always to a moon phase.:shrug: And as I said before I'm so not an Earthmother, but it is just a tad beyond coincidence EVEN FOR ME! And all the nurses at the hospital where I had Holly say that they have loads of births at the full moon!
> 
> We ALWAYS expect one of our moms (at least) to go into labour on full moon, especially if it is especially close or huge. Every south coast birth I have done has been at full moon too.
> 
> We also have conceived according to the moon, and weirdly for us Pagans, 2 of our children were conceived and born on Pagan festivals
> 
> https://images.instagram.com/media/2011/05/05/9880b52f2076498e9deb7db9b7971dc4_7.jpgClick to expand...

Gorgeous picture, Trin! I love it. Maiden, Mother, Crone :kiss:

And I do think the female cycles are guided by the moon. The etymology of the word menses comes from the word for 'moon':
https://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=menses which directs you to:
https://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=moon

Typically a woman's cycle is 28-30 days, and the moon has a cycle of 29.5 days. It is said that with the onset of artificially lighting and humans not waking and sleeping with the sun/moon that women no longer menstruate with the moon and there are theories as to that being on of the reasons for such high infertility rates.

Or it could just be coincidence. Who really knows?? :shrug:

ETA: There's also this thing called 'Lunation' I think. Here's an article that is from a book I have:
https://www.gardenoffertility.com/naturalremedies.shtml


----------



## Sarachka

I've decided to have a nosey round China Town after my Glee concert on June 25th (April's birthday!) and see if I can find any stationery like the stuff I sell on eBay. I got a pad there about 13 years ago!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 4









003-1.JPG
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 4









007.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4









008.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww! What lovely pictures! That lake looks so lovely and peaceful. Is it swimmable?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Awwww! What lovely pictures! That lake looks so lovely and peaceful. Is it swimmable?

Yes, but you need permission! It belongs to a sailing club but I've been in without permission and just batted my eyelashes and spoken English, je comprends pas:shrug: Only today I had LO with me and another 40K on the bike to do!!! I've become soooo responsible since having a bubba!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've decided to have a nosey round China Town after my Glee concert on June 25th (April's birthday!) and see if I can find any stationery like the stuff I sell on eBay. I got a pad there about 13 years ago!

I loooove Paris China town:cloud9: The first time I went there when I was 15 or so I bought loads of this gold ricey paper that I thought was just fab and wrote to all my friends on it and later found out it was something to do with Chinese funerals:wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awwww! What lovely pictures! That lake looks so lovely and peaceful. Is it swimmable?
> 
> Yes, but you need permission! It belongs to a sailing club but I've been in without permission and just batted my eyelashes and spoken English, je comprends pas:shrug: Only today I had LO with me and another 40K on the bike to do!!! I've become soooo responsible since having a bubba!!:haha:Click to expand...


Oooh, fancy :happydance: I'd probably do the same. I just love to play dumb :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's time!!!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/3d-mange-spaghettis-3.gif

Night night, I'm sure to sleep straight after slurping! XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## TrinityMom

Well ladies, I'm off to bed....I doubt we'll be bding tonight....both of us far too sick :nope:

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night Trin sleep well if you can!


----------



## mummyApril

im getting a lil worried about my faisey maisey :( shes got a condition called localised gigantism (macrodactyly) and i was just reading up on it and people have had their childrens fingers and toes amputated, so i went to check on Faye and i dont know if its me or if her finger has got bigger! i dont want her to have an operation :(


----------



## TrinityMom

EDIT: DH had other plans....:blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I feel so frustrated :brat: <--- I could so do this.....I have a gut feeling i'm making a huge mistake having a baby with OH as it seems he will never change! I feel second best to everything and everyone right now, like they only want me when they want something or want me to do something!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Ginge... lots of hugs for you!

I find it's always best to go with your gut. A woman's intuition is a powerful thing. Maybe you should move on - that way you're available when Mr. Wonderful shows up :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls

Im letting everyone know that i have lost my baby :cry: im back to TTC, dont know if i will be on much, its too hard at the moment. I wish you all luck.

See you soon x


----------



## LunaLady

Zoie.... so sorry, my dear :hugs:

We're hear for you if you need to talk, but I understand you wanting some time. Lots of hugs for you!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think I need some time out from TTC including BnB, as much as I love all my turtle friends :hugs: I see everyones tickers and wish it was me :(


----------



## emandi

Zoie :hugs:, I really am very sorry :cry:. 
xxx


----------



## LunaLady

really unimportant... but Bethany - omg please knit me this hat for my little one: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-hedgehog-hats

Your knitting skills are those of a master compared to me... I haven't even attempted knitting in multi color... except for self striping yarns...:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Really sorry Zoie massive hugs to you sweet x


----------



## Essie

I'm sorry Zoie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

So? Any babies born on the full moon? Kit? Essie? !

I'm snuggled on my chaise long with Holly, me doing crochet and her emptying and filling her toilet bag, still her fav game!

Zoie I'm so sorry to hear that, but you know how Clare had that and then fell the next month and it stuck so don't give up hope. But I know how it sucks, so lots of hugs :hug:

April I don't know about that condition but I'm sure Google isn't your best friend. Though as a serial Googler I can't preach! Does it cause any pain for Faye?

Ginge! :hug: You're not allowed to leave :cry: Shame there isn't a spoiler function you could use for the tickers! 

Trin :yipee: yay for moon conception!

Holly has done ANOTHER poo, such a monkeypoobum today :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Zoie big hugs darling xxx

Ginge - chin up - i think we have all felt like that at some point xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had something on topic to say but I've forgotten what it was


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I had something on topic to say but I've forgotten what it was

Ham ?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> So? Any babies born on the full moon? Kit? Essie?

No full moon baby here. Plenty of braxton hicks and on/off cramps but no :baby: Next full moon is the day before my due date!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I remembered while changing pooeypants, and yes is was ham Crunch. I wanted to mention that I particularly like smoked ham myself


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually it was that I took my temp today and it's way down like a reptile at 36.2 so I have a suspicion I'm about to O since I used to have a dip just before O and am hoping my opks arrive today so I can see if my theory is correct

Luna those hats are very cute, I can't promise immediately to make one since I have loads of unfinished stuff here but I'll investigate...I like fairisle knitting


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh does that mean the lab is open ????


----------



## Crunchie

I think I may take a trip to bluewater today ... I have been searching for turtle gifts and I think I have found something perfect for one of you !!!

Bloody rain ruining my a/l..... At least dh is getting the nursery ready x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg Crunch you just reminded me, I have 3 samples on my bookcase from 3 days ago yet to go under the microscope :fool: 

*rushes off to get microscope from ss's room*


----------



## HollyMonkey

My samples have disappeared! Maybe I did look at them and dismissed them as not interesting :shrug: Have fun at Bluewater Crunch, next time I'm in the uk we could meet there for shopping and lunch :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> My samples have disappeared! Maybe I did look at them and dismissed them as not interesting :shrug: Have fun at Bluewater Crunch, next time I'm in the uk we could meet there for shopping and lunch :munch:

That sounds amazing !!!!

I am v excited that the lab is re-opening x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, more :coffee: and crochet now...
Jaynie and Luna it would be nice if you could come over for a knitting party today:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Hello Holly :hi:, hello Crunchie :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Meanie postman didn't bring my weestiks :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Hello Holly :hi:, hello Crunchie :hi:

Hello emandi :hi:


----------



## emandi

:ninja::gun::grr: postman!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just fell asleep on the bed, 'twas lovely. Didn't even get as far as opening my book :blush: LO has woken up now though so it's back to duty for me. xxx 


OMG CrUuuuuuNnchieeee! Is it your birthday today?


----------



## addie25

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Zoie- I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Ginge- I understand but still wish you would stay... I'm selfish aren't I?

B, lab opening :yipee: oh and I checked... my DD is 8 Sept... full moon on the 11th. :thumbup: let's go 10 Sept babe! (OH wants baby to come on the 10th as in the US his birthday would be 9.10.11) :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

x-ginge-x said:


> I feel so frustrated :brat: <--- I could so do this.....I have a gut feeling i'm making a huge mistake having a baby with OH as it seems he will never change! I feel second best to everything and everyone right now, like they only want me when they want something or want me to do something!!!

Oh ginge :hugs: hope you resolve this test on your happiness! It's never easy is it? Ttc doesn't help in my opinion. I feel like that at the moment because me and Adam have nowhere to live that people ring us for lifts and stuff all the time because they think we have nothing to do! It grinds my gears but I reckon we all feel like that at times!


----------



## firstbaby25

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Im letting everyone know that i have lost my baby :cry: im back to TTC, dont know if i will be on much, its too hard at the moment. I wish you all luck.
> 
> See you soon x

Sorry zoie :hugs: hope you come back soon :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually it was that I took my temp today and it's way down like a reptile at 36.2 so I have a suspicion I'm about to O since I used to have a dip just before O and am hoping my opks arrive today so I can see if my theory is correct
> 
> Luna those hats are very cute, I can't promise immediately to make one since I have loads of unfinished stuff here but I'll investigate...I like fairisle knitting

Oh, no rush my sweet. _You don't even have to do it at all_!! :thumbup:
I just know I can't do it and amazingly enough I don't know anyone in my family or circle of friends who knits! :cry:
And baby won't be here until November:baby:
I knitted a cute wee ickle baby sock yesterday!!! I think it's a smidge _too _ickle, though... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Zoie- I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Ginge- I understand but still wish you would stay... I'm selfish aren't I?
> 
> B, lab opening :yipee: oh and I checked... my DD is 8 Sept... full moon on the 11th. :thumbup: let's go 10 Sept babe! (OH wants baby to come on the 10th as in the US his birthday would be 9.10.11) :awww:

That would be fun!! My due date is November 5th, but I'm holding out for 11.11.11!! :D

DH and I got married on 08.08.08. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

So what's the deal with HAM!? :haha:
I missed all the talk in the beginning and now I just see random ham posts and am confused :shrug:
I LOVE ham. I get smoked ham for sandwiches from my butcher... yum yum. I eat it with dubliner cheese and some dijon mustard. Nice and salty and delicious! 

Are you all going to tell me ham is a no-no during pregnancy??? :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

:happydance::thumbup:HI everyone:flower:, well im full of hayfever blahhhh tis seriously doing one's head in now:growlmad:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRUNCHIE:hugs:





Sarachka said:


> just been to see Hangover 2, v funny!

sara-we went a couple of weeks ago is a laugh a min love the monkey:haha:,did you see "Bad teacher" trailer that looks very funny too:thumbup:



xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Im letting everyone know that i have lost my baby :cry: im back to TTC, dont know if i will be on much, its too hard at the moment. I wish you all luck.
> 
> See you soon x

ZOIE- sorry for your loss everyone gets like this at times and i myself have had a few breaks from ttc and bnb on my journey, and it does help. Will be thinking of you :hugs:





x-ginge-x said:


> I think I need some time out from TTC including BnB, as much as I love all my turtle friends :hugs: I see everyones tickers and wish it was me :(

GINGE- as i have just said to zoie above sometimes it does help to have a break, but you do know we are all here to support each other weather pregnant, ttc or on a break :hugs:

Off topic i have just choosen a new kitchen from the units,handles,taps even an arranged space for tallula to have her bed under new worktops:winkwink:, tis funny been here 11 years in aug and now we really need to move asap they have sent letters about measuring up back and front doors and also the whole new re-arranged shabango kitchen, 11 trs i have had to moan now we need to go they decide to spend bloody money on our property but i think we will be here until after crimbo probably so least i will have lots of space for sterilizer,bottles and various bits as we only have a lil poxy worktop space at mo!!

On topic B you must stalk that postie down:gun::ninja:and get those OPKS quick sharp, yay for the clinic being open again!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, as its your first, you may very well go overdue and have your 11.11.11 baby. :)


----------



## addie25

Ging. I have a friend who only contacts me when she needs something (now she wants an invite to beach house) I put my foot down make it clear I won't b used n let then know friendship is a 2 way street. Put ur foot down make it clear u r only interested in a mutual friendship . I've let go of friends bc of that. N the one I still have that I feel tries to use me I just don't let it happen I don't give her the info she wants or let her take advantage n she picked up on it. What's going on with DH?


----------



## firstbaby25

B i'd love to come over. Knit with you and drink :coffee: I'm a little off colour today after last night! 

I think I have :af: cramps! On topic. I might be like Ginge... We managed to have a really nice night and stuff except I was really tired and not up for much after the gig. So we had breakfast and stuff this morning and now we're back he's just spat his money out about a charger and where he is sitting!


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks for the birthday wishes but it's Monday ... I would l like to claim back the last 4 days of being 30 ...xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, as its your first, you may very well go overdue and have your 11.11.11 baby. :)

That's what I'm thinking, too :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, I'll come over and knit, too, Bethany!!! And you can teach me this fairisle stuff that it's way over my head ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Okay girls, off to my hair appointment! I'm going to be much blonder when I return.... ;)


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> I feel so frustrated :brat: <--- I could so do this.....I have a gut feeling i'm making a huge mistake having a baby with OH as it seems he will never change! I feel second best to everything and everyone right now, like they only want me when they want something or want me to do something!!!

Sorry GInge! :hugs: I agree with Luna that sometimes your intuition is strong. Maya Angelo? Oprah? Someone said it starts with a whispers, then a pebble, then a rock, then and avalanche...sometimes we have to believe people when they show you who they are?

Or maybe you guys were just having an off day?


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Im letting everyone know that i have lost my baby :cry: im back to TTC, dont know if i will be on much, its too hard at the moment. I wish you all luck.
> 
> See you soon x

Oh Zoie!!! I am SO sorry. I can completely empathise. Take as much time as you need but know that we are right here for you, whatever state you're in

Big :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had something on topic to say but I've forgotten what it was
> 
> Ham ?Click to expand...

Branston pickles?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> I think I may take a trip to bluewater today ... I have been searching for turtle gifts and I think I have found something perfect for one of you !!!
> 
> Bloody rain ruining my a/l..... At least dh is getting the nursery ready x

I MUST MUST MUST post turtle gifts this week :blush: They have been in my car for aaaaaaaagggggggggeeeeeeeeeesssssss :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Zoie- I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Ginge- I understand but still wish you would stay... I'm selfish aren't I?
> 
> B, lab opening :yipee: oh and I checked... my DD is 8 Sept... full moon on the 11th. :thumbup: let's go 10 Sept babe! (OH wants baby to come on the 10th as in the US his birthday would be 9.10.11) :awww:
> 
> That would be fun!! My due date is November 5th, but I'm holding out for 11.11.11!! :D
> 
> DH and I got married on 08.08.08. :thumbup:Click to expand...

My oldest's due date was 5 nov but his birthdate was actually 1 nov 2000 so it was 01-11-00 (all binary :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

Today was a public holiday - Youth Day

The man carrying Hector Pieterson (the dead boy in the pic) is the Grandfather of a girl I went to school with
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTAI4l2uCg4HgSD26JdyXztRdAEtufOmotyo2DWfgxfv3Xwn6Af_A


----------



## TrinityMom

Me Trin :bodyb: Me Power Poster!:bodyb:

We went off to a farmer's market today and by the time I had walked down one row I was completely exhausticated. I am WAAAY more sick than I though :nope: And by the time we'd been there an hour Ch'ien looked awful and Tarquin had a temp again. Worrying (hypochondriacal) thought...2 of my patients have been swine flu contacts :wacko: Mildly considering being tested :shrug:

DIana has entirely abandoned her job and my house looks like a bomb zone. Hopefully someone good pitches for the interviews on Saturday

SO it seems I'm in the 2ww :wacko: I feel a bit blind-sided to be honest. I have to give up my painkillers without warning. But I couldn't really say no - DH has NEVER taken such and active role in ttc


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turtle doves! :wave: what's new?? Kit, are u still holding on? Shoot for A July 3rd delivery, pweease! ::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie :hugs:


----------



## poas

Hey all, hope everyone is well- we have had oh's younger brother staying, plus massive building work plus my bro rolling his car, plus spd has worsened etc etc...sooooo I'm sure I've missed lots of exciting stuff, and I'll prob disappear again, but wanted to wish all the preg turtles a safe and happy rest of their pregnancy and all the waiting turts I hope you get your bfp's soon xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turtle doves! :wave: what's new?? Kit, are u still holding on? Shoot for A July 3rd delivery, pweease! ::kiss:

*NEWBIE!!!*

https://files.sharenator.com/funny_pictures_dancing_cat_RE_The_Newest_Sharenator-s500x375-103108.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Where is everyone??? I'm in a surprise tww ALL ON MY OWN!!!!!!
:-=


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Where is everyone??? I'm in a surprise tww ALL ON MY OWN!!!!!!
> :-=

TWW for an eclipse baby :thumbup: I will be stalking you for symptoms :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Oh Zoie I am so sorry :hugs: I understand u need time off from coming on but as was said above we are all here for u lean on us my friend.


----------



## Essie

I don't know what this baby is up to today but it's certainly active! All sorts going on in there today :wacko: Have been spending lots of time trying to get baby to turn before scan on monday, as really don't want to have to go for ECV. I can't tell which way baby is laying, but I'm hoping the poking I've been feeling in my cervix means she's turned. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## addie25

Hopefully she is moving so much so she gets in the correct position!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I don't know what this baby is up to today but it's certainly active! All sorts going on in there today :wacko: Have been spending lots of time trying to get baby to turn before scan on monday, as really don't want to have to go for ECV. I can't tell which way baby is laying, but I'm hoping the poking I've been feeling in my cervix means she's turned. Fingers crossed anyway.

I hope so! Did you look at the Spinning Babies site about turning a breach?


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Hopefully she is moving so much so she gets in the correct position!!!:thumbup:

I'm hoping so!



TrinityMom said:


> I hope so! Did you look at the Spinning Babies site about turning a breach?

Yes I did, it was very helpful thank you for posting it. Will find out on Monday if it's worked!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie :hugs:

hey Molly Moll! I've missed you babe :hugs: how have u and LL (little Leo :) ) been? Everything else good?


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey turtle doves! :wave: what's new?? Kit, are u still holding on? Shoot for A July 3rd delivery, pweease! ::kiss:
> 
> *NEWBIE!!!*
> 
> https://files.sharenator.com/funny_pictures_dancing_cat_RE_The_Newest_Sharenator-s500x375-103108.jpgClick to expand...

Trin! :wave: hi :hug: How are u today? It feels like ages since we've chatted! What's new? How's the practice going?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newbie! Hope you ok! How are you feeling?? 

Trin - you just can't find the turtles can you? :shrug: I said earlier I think I'm gonna het :af: and I ain't heard nuffink :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie I didn't see you post? But iv been waiting for test day you can't get AF I won't allow it! 
I don't feel very well I don't know what is wrong with me :/ 
Trin what was that site? As I think baby is transverse! Although I have time for him to turn its always useful.
The vase my mum bought me got broken and I cried! And my phone buttons aren't working properly bah iv had enough today x


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey turtle doves! :wave: what's new?? Kit, are u still holding on? Shoot for A July 3rd delivery, pweease! ::kiss:
> 
> *NEWBIE!!!*
> 
> https://files.sharenator.com/funny_pictures_dancing_cat_RE_The_Newest_Sharenator-s500x375-103108.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Trin! :wave: hi :hug: How are u today? It feels like ages since we've chatted! What's new? How's the practice going?Click to expand...

It has been ages!!! The practice is going well, I have been sick with bronchitis and it seems I'm in the tww :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

HI BUNNIES

https://data.whicdn.com/images/9887342/tumblr_l66zzbZKEe1qcrgyuo1_500_large.png?1305728051

How are we all today?!

I'm in a fabulous mood! My lovely OH met me at lunch time, took me to lunch, tried to buy me a very expensive Dior perfume (£70!) but I wouldn't let him, cooked me dinner at home, and generally was my little lovely bunny. I NUV HIM!

Happy birthday Crunchayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Party like it's £19.99!

BETHANY Hollinka's shoosies are all boxed up and ready to be sent, and a couple of little treats for your have been put in there too ... 

JAYNOCKA sorry Sadam is in a poofuck mood. You deserve better ...

... as do you Ginge. You, me and Jaynie are all in a similar position, with guys who we know aren't the best boyfriends in the world, and who appear to have poofuck sperm. It's hard to know what's for the best.

Zoie I am so so sorry, life is so horribly cruel but look at Clare and just keep trying!

Ooooh TRIN was howling at da moon last night!! Good luck in this inpromptu TWW!

LUNA hope you like your hair when it's done, I love having blonde hair too. It's dark at the moment though bc it was in such bad condition I thought I better give it a rest from bleach.

KITTEH where are you??!!

NEWBIE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!1 How's the deep south!?

MOLLY!!! How's Leo? Have you done anything in the nursery yet?

HAYLEY yeah Bad Teacher looked really funny! OH LOVED Hangover, he has such a boyish little laugh when he's amused

APRIL never ask google, you'll always be told the worst!

I'm really sorry if I forgot anyone!!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: newbie! Hope you ok! How are you feeling??
> 
> Trin - you just can't find the turtles can you? :shrug: I said earlier I think I'm gonna het :af: and I ain't heard nuffink :shrug:

Sorry....I think DH and I were busy :blush:

Has she shown up??


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turtle doves! :wave: what's new?? Kit, are u still holding on? Shoot for A July 3rd delivery, pweease! ::kiss:


NOOBIE DOOBIE DOOOOOOO!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chat-blanc-video.gif How are you my dear? Long time no see my lovely :hugs: ARE YOU PREGNANT? Emandi came back after a long absence with her liney test:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

*I forgot ESSIE!!! Sorry, it's cos Norfolk folk are weird! JK JK JK! *


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey jaynie pooh! :hi: i am doing well today! How have u been? i am purposely taking a break from work to catch up with you turts! I think about every one often, with so many being close to the finish line. 

Are u thinking about taking a :test:?!?! How many DPO are u?

April, i hope you days ends better. Sorry about your vase. I am a bit on the sentimental side and would have cried too. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie I didn't see you post? But iv been waiting for test day you can't get AF I won't allow it!
> I don't feel very well I don't know what is wrong with me :/
> Trin what was that site? As I think baby is transverse! Although I have time for him to turn its always useful.
> The vase my mum bought me got broken and I cried! And my phone buttons aren't working properly bah iv had enough today x

Sorry :hugs:

It's spinningbabies.com


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie I didn't see you post? But iv been waiting for test day you can't get AF I won't allow it!
> I don't feel very well I don't know what is wrong with me :/
> Trin what was that site? As I think baby is transverse! Although I have time for him to turn its always useful.
> The vase my mum bought me got broken and I cried! And my phone buttons aren't working properly bah iv had enough today x

Sorry you're feeling rubbish :hugs: I don't feel great today either. Had terrible hip pain last night, and then all day niggling cramps and back pain today. Totally lost it with DH at Tesco because he dropped £1 and it rolled under one of the shelves and couldn't be retrieved. Now we're waiting for something to be delivered that should've been here by 5:45 :growlmad:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> *I forgot ESSIE!!! Sorry, it's cos Norfolk folk are weird! JK JK JK! *

Not technically Norfolk as born and bred in London. But lived here long enough to take offence to jokes about us norfolk folk :ignore:I'm kidding, I'm first to admit there's some weird folks around here! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I can't wait:happydance: Is it ok if my mum sends you a cheque (isn't it stupid that you can't write cheques in any currency, since you can use a bank card for any?:shrug:) because she called this morning being all worried about putting money in the post so I said I'm sure Sarah wouldn't mind and I'll check! 

And you lucky Turtle you I picked up a small item I saw in the chemist today for you:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks everyone just a general pooey day! Thanks Trin :) I'll look at that! Hope you are resting up Essie not long for you to go! 
How are you Newbie? I'm very sentimental! So hits me hard I suppose :/
Sara you made me giggle with the Sadam haha glad you had a lovely day :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's why I never get birthday money in my cards :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

Ooohh all UK ladies with channel more 4 one born every minute USA!!!! At 9pm tonight xx


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> And you lucky Turtle you I picked up a small item I saw in the chemist today for you:happydance:

Is it LUBE?! https://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/party/party0006.gif


----------



## Sarachka

and yesh a cheque will be fine. Hope you haven't already eaten your lunch when your box arrives ... might be something for a hungry Bethany to nom!


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooooooo ladies :hugs: I've missed you all even though it's only been a day or two :kiss:

I just got back from my business trip tonight - my last overnight and second last day at work :happydance: I am beyond happy :wohoo: That said, I was taken out for a lovely meal by my bosses and colleagues last night :munch: Rather embarrassingly, it was one of those places where they come and sing to you at your table if there is a special occasion.....so I landed up very red faced while two waiters sung....wait for it....."Baby" by Justin Beiber :blush: to me. 'Twas very funny but I was cringing the whole time!!

Then, after today's meeting, I was presented with a beeeyoootiful bouquet, a bottle of champers for when baby comes, a hand made rattle/teether for baby, a handmade shawl, a card signed by all my workmates and bosses and £500 in vouchers :shock: I was speechless which is rare. It was so lovely of them all..my boss in particular who had gone to so much trouble to get everything. I am one very lucky turtle :cloud9:

So I am, as usual these days, completely pooped but so happy. Tomorrow, I will clear any loose ends in the morning then I will meet two of my staff for a bite of lunch *AND THEN I'M DONE WITH WORK TILL APRIL 2012!!!!!*:yipee:

I hope everyone is well...I'm going to go back and find out now......

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

I am (probably inadvisably) watching "Maternity in crisis" on ITV :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG! FOOD FROM INGLAND!:dance:

Sarachka it was a toss up between the 'fsh menopause' test and a box of paracetomol:shrug: I leave it to be a surprise:haha:

There was in the chemist a crazy looking mono-spectacle for glasses wearers to do their eye makeup on the other eye with, I hadn't thought:shrug: Who here wears glasses?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hellooooooooo ladies :hugs: I've missed you all even though it's only been a day or two :kiss:
> 
> I just got back from my business trip tonight - my last overnight and second last day at work :happydance: I am beyond happy :wohoo: That said, I was taken out for a lovely meal by my bosses and colleagues last night :munch: Rather embarrassingly, it was one of those places where they come and sing to you at your table if there is a special occasion.....so I landed up very red faced while two waiters sung....wait for it....."Baby" by Justin Beiber :blush: to me. 'Twas very funny but I was cringing the whole time!!
> 
> Then, after today's meeting, I was presented with a beeeyoootiful bouquet, a bottle of champers for when baby comes, a hand made rattle/teether for baby, a handmade shawl, a card signed by all my workmates and bosses and £500 in vouchers :shock: I was speechless which is rare. It was so lovely of them all..my boss in particular who had gone to so much trouble to get everything. I am one very lucky turtle :cloud9:
> 
> So I am, as usual these days, completely pooped but so happy. Tomorrow, I will clear any loose ends in the morning then I will meet two of my staff for a bite of lunch *AND THEN I'M DONE WITH WORK TILL APRIL 2012!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> I hope everyone is well...I'm going to go back and find out now......
> 
> :hugs:


woooweee Kit thats some loving from the colleagues! but then i wouldnt expect any less :) 
glad you are mega happy even if tired :/ yay for one more day!!! whoop x


----------



## Essie

Hi Kit :wave:

Your last day at work tomorrow :happydance: Aww, your work will obviously miss you. Lovely gifts from them, bet you felt special :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I am (probably inadvisably) watching "Maternity in crisis" on ITV :wacko:

oooh what time? i bet queens hospital will be mentioned in Essex :/ lol x


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> There was in the chemist a crazy looking mono-spectacle for glasses wearers to do their eye makeup on the other eye with, I hadn't thought:shrug: Who here wears glasses?

I wear glasses (well i wear contacts, but can see bugger all with them). But i can see my eyes in a makeup mirror well enough to put on makeup without glasses/contacts :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey turtle doves! :wave: what's new?? Kit, are u still holding on? Shoot for A July 3rd delivery, pweease! ::kiss:
> 
> 
> NOOBIE DOOBIE DOOOOOOO!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chat-blanc-video.gif How are you my dear? Long time no see my lovely :hugs: ARE YOU PREGNANT? Emandi came back after a long absence with her liney test:haha:Click to expand...

Hi B!! :hugs: i wish that's all it took for a BFP. maybe i should stay gone longer?? :haha: A girl at work asked me that today. she quit back in february but had a change of heart and today was her 1st day back and that was one of the 1st things she asked. i wanted to say "whoa! back up off my uterus dude!" 

how are u my dear? Another fabulous day in the life of Lady B, and miss Holly no doubt. Did i read correctly? Are u temping again??


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hellooooooooo ladies :hugs: I've missed you all even though it's only been a day or two :kiss:
> 
> I just got back from my business trip tonight - my last overnight and second last day at work :happydance: I am beyond happy :wohoo: That said, I was taken out for a lovely meal by my bosses and colleagues last night :munch: Rather embarrassingly, it was one of those places where they come and sing to you at your table if there is a special occasion.....so I landed up very red faced while two waiters sung....wait for it....."Baby" by Justin Beiber :blush: to me. 'Twas very funny but I was cringing the whole time!!
> 
> Then, after today's meeting, I was presented with a beeeyoootiful bouquet, a bottle of champers for when baby comes, a hand made rattle/teether for baby, a handmade shawl, a card signed by all my workmates and bosses and £500 in vouchers :shock: I was speechless which is rare. It was so lovely of them all..my boss in particular who had gone to so much trouble to get everything. I am one very lucky turtle :cloud9:
> 
> So I am, as usual these days, completely pooped but so happy. Tomorrow, I will clear any loose ends in the morning then I will meet two of my staff for a bite of lunch *AND THEN I'M DONE WITH WORK TILL APRIL 2012!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> I hope everyone is well...I'm going to go back and find out now......
> 
> :hugs:

Wow what amazing generous gifts!! I'd down the Champers now, while you can get a good night's sleep afterwards:haha: ONLY JOKING CLARE'S FRIENDS, DON'T ARREST ME:thumbup:

OMG I can't believe it, from BFP to ML:cry: Makes me very emotional. I'm going to BAWL when I see your bubba Kit:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am (probably inadvisably) watching "Maternity in crisis" on ITV :wacko:
> 
> oooh what time? i bet queens hospital will be mentioned in Essex :/ lol xClick to expand...

Was on at half seven. Is on ITV+1 in ten minutes. Not sure if Queens was mentioned. It might have been the first one, that was Queen something but not sure. It's quite sad, cases of awful negligence :nope: But i'm pretty confident about my hospital (should be, I work there!) so it hasn't worried me too much. Some ladies on 3rd tri watching it seem to be worrying though.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Hellooooooooo ladies :hugs: I've missed you all even though it's only been a day or two :kiss:
> 
> I just got back from my business trip tonight - my last overnight and second last day at work :happydance: I am beyond happy :wohoo: That said, I was taken out for a lovely meal by my bosses and colleagues last night :munch: Rather embarrassingly, it was one of those places where they come and sing to you at your table if there is a special occasion.....so I landed up very red faced while two waiters sung....wait for it....."Baby" by Justin Beiber :blush: to me. 'Twas very funny but I was cringing the whole time!!
> 
> Then, after today's meeting, I was presented with a beeeyoootiful bouquet, a bottle of champers for when baby comes, a hand made rattle/teether for baby, a handmade shawl, a card signed by all my workmates and bosses and £500 in vouchers :shock: I was speechless which is rare. It was so lovely of them all..my boss in particular who had gone to so much trouble to get everything. I am one very lucky turtle :cloud9:
> 
> So I am, as usual these days, completely pooped but so happy. Tomorrow, I will clear any loose ends in the morning then I will meet two of my staff for a bite of lunch *AND THEN I'M DONE WITH WORK TILL APRIL 2012!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> I hope everyone is well...I'm going to go back and find out now......
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl: Beiber Fever!! How sweet! U deserve all that and more dear. :hugs: I must admit, I am a little *jeali* about that glorious MA :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

yeah i dont think il watch it then Essie :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> NEWBIE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!1 How's the deep south!?

HOT AS HELL!!!  Today's high is 97! that's about 36 degrees (C)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Cyooootnesss Overload !!!! :haha:



Spoiler


----------



## Sarachka

KIT that is so cute!!! I actually like that song!! Only since they did it on Glee though. Man, sounds like you had a great time. If it two things I love it's being centre of attention and given shit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey turtle doves! :wave: what's new?? Kit, are u still holding on? Shoot for A July 3rd delivery, pweease! ::kiss:
> 
> 
> NOOBIE DOOBIE DOOOOOOO!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chat-blanc-video.gif How are you my dear? Long time no see my lovely :hugs: ARE YOU PREGNANT? Emandi came back after a long absence with her liney test:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi B!! :hugs: i wish that's all it took for a BFP. maybe i should stay gone longer?? :haha: A girl at work asked me that today. she quit back in february but had a change of heart and today was her 1st day back and that was one of the 1st things she asked. i wanted to say "whoa! back up off my uterus dude!"
> 
> how are u my dear? Another fabulous day in the life of Lady B, and miss Holly no doubt. Did i read correctly? Are u temping again??Click to expand...

AH! The joy of this thread! Imagine if a work colleague asked if you had abundant eggwhite cervical mucous around ovulation? :haha: 

You know me Newbie, I can't stay away from weesticks and bodily fluids for very long, and am delighted to discover there's a menopause stick to wee on, so I have fun in years ahead!:happydance: Well let's hope it's years:wacko:

I'm tracking a bit because I'm soooooooooooo lost in my cycle, I'm on about CD 22-24ish and don't think I've O'd yet, and don't want to get pregnant until after my holiday in Brittany now! But I'm not _*really*_ temping, just random spot checks:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Zoie....I don't know if you'll see this but I just wanted to say I'm also so sorry to hear such sad news :cry: You're right to take a break but please come back when you feel ready - much love :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

x-ginge-x said:


> Cyooootnesss Overload !!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 222133


Aww They are adorable!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG! FOOD FROM INGLAND!:dance:
> 
> Sarachka it was a toss up between the 'fsh menopause' test and a box of paracetomol:shrug: I leave it to be a surprise:haha:
> 
> There was in the chemist a crazy looking mono-spectacle for glasses wearers to do their eye makeup on the other eye with, I hadn't thought:shrug: Who here wears glasses?

I do. I'm short sighted. I used to wear lenses all the time but got bad corneal ulcers twice. Last month I started wearing lenses again

...but I can put my makeup on without them :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I wear glasses for computer work and if I drove I'd have to wear them for driving too


----------



## TrinityMom

I just lost my dinner :sick:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> It has been ages!!! The practice is going well, I have been sick with bronchitis and it seems I'm in the tww :wacko:

Oh Trin! I hope that bronchitis isn't getting the best of you. You are such a trooper for all that u deal with. Feel better soon! :hugs: The dreaded TWW :argh: Very glad to see u back in the saddle. How are u feeling about it all? Sending lots of sticky dust your way dear!! I am considering an attempt at catching that elusive egg this cycle. It's my last one as a 20 something chick. Perhaps the moon and the stars will align for us both this time!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

kit_cat said:


> Zoie....I don't know if you'll see this but I just wanted to say I'm also so sorry to hear such sad news :cry: You're right to take a break but please come back when you feel ready - much love :hugs:

I will always be lurking :) just finding it hard to talk about babies and pregnancies at the moment. thanks for your support xxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

xMissxZoiex said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Zoie....I don't know if you'll see this but I just wanted to say I'm also so sorry to hear such sad news :cry: You're right to take a break but please come back when you feel ready - much love :hugs:
> 
> I will always be lurking :) just finding it hard to talk about babies and pregnancies at the moment. thanks for your support xxxxClick to expand...

Lurk away! I hope that Kit/Claire magic rubs off on you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I just lost my dinner :sick:

Well that's just exaggerating on the morning sickness Trin, 1dpo! Poor love:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Me Trin :bodyb: Me Power Poster!:bodyb:
> 
> We went off to a farmer's market today and by the time I had walked down one row I was completely exhausticated. I am WAAAY more sick than I though :nope: And by the time we'd been there an hour Ch'ien looked awful and Tarquin had a temp again. Worrying (hypochondriacal) thought...2 of my patients have been swine flu contacts :wacko: Mildly considering being tested :shrug:
> 
> DIana has entirely abandoned her job and my house looks like a bomb zone. Hopefully someone good pitches for the interviews on Saturday
> 
> SO it seems I'm in the 2ww :wacko: I feel a bit blind-sided to be honest. I have to give up my painkillers without warning. But I couldn't really say no - DH has NEVER taken such and active role in ttc

Hiya Trin :wave:

I'd hoped you'd be all better by now but sadly no :nope: Did you get my email?

I really hope you can find a "better than Diana" replacement :thumbup:

Ooooooo, I'll be eagerly watching for some interesting developments seeing as you're unexpectedly in the 2WW :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> It has been ages!!! The practice is going well, I have been sick with bronchitis and it seems I'm in the tww :wacko:
> 
> Oh Trin! I hope that bronchitis isn't getting the best of you. You are such a trooper for all that u deal with. Feel better soon! :hugs: The dreaded TWW :argh: Very glad to see u back in the saddle. How are u feeling about it all? Sending lots of sticky dust your way dear!! I am considering an attempt at catching that elusive egg this cycle. It's my last one as a 20 something chick. Perhaps the moon and the stars will align for us both this time!Click to expand...

Not sure how I'm feeling because DH took charge of the ttc last night - not at all planned. We were only going to try next month or the month after. But we only did it once so not holding out much hope/fear?

Hope they align for you tho :dust:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turtle doves! :wave: what's new?? Kit, are u still holding on? Shoot for A July 3rd delivery, pweease! ::kiss:

Hiya doll....long time no speak lovely - I've missed you :hugs:

Yep, still holding on...I will do my best to coax bebe out a day early just for you! I wonder if shaking a rattle at my nether regions might work?? :-k :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I just lost my dinner :sick:
> 
> Well that's just exaggerating on the morning sickness Trin, 1dpo! Poor love:hugs:Click to expand...

Well, I am an overachiever and always like to be top of the class :amartass::tease:

Seriously, I coughed so much my dinner came up. It's not the first time. Ch'ien has been splattering the walls all week. That and the fevers and coughs and H1N1 contacts make me tempted to get tested


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I don't know what this baby is up to today but it's certainly active! All sorts going on in there today :wacko: Have been spending lots of time trying to get baby to turn before scan on monday, as really don't want to have to go for ECV. I can't tell which way baby is laying, but I'm hoping the poking I've been feeling in my cervix means she's turned. Fingers crossed anyway.

I've just finished saying to OH that bebe has been a little quieter than usual BUT I've been very preoccupied the last couple of days with everything so am not paying proper attention. That said, I've still had regular movement, just not the usual gymnastics like you've described - I don't think I need to worry.

I hope your bebe has gone head down for your scan on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what this baby is up to today but it's certainly active! All sorts going on in there today :wacko: Have been spending lots of time trying to get baby to turn before scan on monday, as really don't want to have to go for ECV. I can't tell which way baby is laying, but I'm hoping the poking I've been feeling in my cervix means she's turned. Fingers crossed anyway.
> 
> I've just finished saying to OH that bebe has been a little quieter than usual BUT I've been very preoccupied the last couple of days with everything so am not paying proper attention. That said, I've still had regular movement, just not the usual gymnastics like you've described - I don't think I need to worry.
> 
> I hope your bebe has gone head down for your scan on Monday :thumbup:Click to expand...

maybe youll go into labour on Saturday?! good way to start mat leave lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Me Trin :bodyb: Me Power Poster!:bodyb:
> 
> We went off to a farmer's market today and by the time I had walked down one row I was completely exhausticated. I am WAAAY more sick than I though :nope: And by the time we'd been there an hour Ch'ien looked awful and Tarquin had a temp again. Worrying (hypochondriacal) thought...2 of my patients have been swine flu contacts :wacko: Mildly considering being tested :shrug:
> 
> DIana has entirely abandoned her job and my house looks like a bomb zone. Hopefully someone good pitches for the interviews on Saturday
> 
> SO it seems I'm in the 2ww :wacko: I feel a bit blind-sided to be honest. I have to give up my painkillers without warning. But I couldn't really say no - DH has NEVER taken such and active role in ttc
> 
> Hiya Trin :wave:
> 
> I'd hoped you'd be all better by now but sadly no :nope: Did you get my email?
> 
> I really hope you can find a "better than Diana" replacement :thumbup:
> 
> Ooooooo, I'll be eagerly watching for some interesting developments seeing as you're unexpectedly in the 2WW :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! I did! And then my blackberry ate it (or I deleted it accidentally - rather fevery and a tad delirious at the time) so I didn't reply :nope:
:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what this baby is up to today but it's certainly active! All sorts going on in there today :wacko: Have been spending lots of time trying to get baby to turn before scan on monday, as really don't want to have to go for ECV. I can't tell which way baby is laying, but I'm hoping the poking I've been feeling in my cervix means she's turned. Fingers crossed anyway.
> 
> I've just finished saying to OH that bebe has been a little quieter than usual BUT I've been very preoccupied the last couple of days with everything so am not paying proper attention. That said, I've still had regular movement, just not the usual gymnastics like you've described - I don't think I need to worry.
> 
> I hope your bebe has gone head down for your scan on Monday :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's a good sign. They normally slow down a bit before the end of the pregnancy - not much room to do gymnastics in
(Sezi's baby will probably come out somersaulting tho :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie I didn't see you post? But iv been waiting for test day you can't get AF I won't allow it!
> I don't feel very well I don't know what is wrong with me :/
> Trin what was that site? As I think baby is transverse! Although I have time for him to turn its always useful.
> The vase my mum bought me got broken and I cried! And my phone buttons aren't working properly bah iv had enough today x

Oh no...rubbish day alert...don't worry April, tomorrow will be brighter :hugs:

What do you feel wrong m'love?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> yeah i dont think il watch it then Essie :(

Good plan, I wouldn't have if i hadn't already put it on and started watching it, if you see what i mean.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Ooohh all UK ladies with channel more 4 one born every minute USA!!!! At 9pm tonight xx

I watching!!! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what this baby is up to today but it's certainly active! All sorts going on in there today :wacko: Have been spending lots of time trying to get baby to turn before scan on monday, as really don't want to have to go for ECV. I can't tell which way baby is laying, but I'm hoping the poking I've been feeling in my cervix means she's turned. Fingers crossed anyway.
> 
> I've just finished saying to OH that bebe has been a little quieter than usual BUT I've been very preoccupied the last couple of days with everything so am not paying proper attention. That said, I've still had regular movement, just not the usual gymnastics like you've described - I don't think I need to worry.
> 
> I hope your bebe has gone head down for your scan on Monday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooh don't they say babies get slightly less active before labour starts? Could be soon Kit :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Hi Kit :wave:
> 
> Your last day at work tomorrow :happydance: Aww, your work will obviously miss you. Lovely gifts from them, bet you felt special :kiss:

I really did feel special - I was overwhelmed to be honest :cry: I didn't expect anything like that!


----------



## TrinityMom

Really not PC and loads of swearing but GOD I CAN IDENTIFY!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTugz1TYbM0


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Really not PC and loads of swearing but GOD I CAN IDENTIFY!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTugz1TYbM0

omg, my friend just sent me this this morning! :rofl: it probably would be even funnier if i could relate!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddy byes my loves:hugs: I leave you with pics of Holly's lesson in sharing today...I put Moppy and Pompom in their enclosure to clean their cage out and Holly INSISTED in going into their pen to sit with them which was fine by me and I gave her some beans to give the guinea pigs but she went all possessive about the beans! Her Toy! Not Touch! I finally managed to persuade her to share:haha:

Nighty Night all my dears :kiss:xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 3









011.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 2









006.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooooooo ladies :hugs: I've missed you all even though it's only been a day or two :kiss:
> 
> I just got back from my business trip tonight - my last overnight and second last day at work :happydance: I am beyond happy :wohoo: That said, I was taken out for a lovely meal by my bosses and colleagues last night :munch: Rather embarrassingly, it was one of those places where they come and sing to you at your table if there is a special occasion.....so I landed up very red faced while two waiters sung....wait for it....."Baby" by Justin Beiber :blush: to me. 'Twas very funny but I was cringing the whole time!!
> 
> Then, after today's meeting, I was presented with a beeeyoootiful bouquet, a bottle of champers for when baby comes, a hand made rattle/teether for baby, a handmade shawl, a card signed by all my workmates and bosses and £500 in vouchers :shock: I was speechless which is rare. It was so lovely of them all..my boss in particular who had gone to so much trouble to get everything. I am one very lucky turtle :cloud9:
> 
> So I am, as usual these days, completely pooped but so happy. Tomorrow, I will clear any loose ends in the morning then I will meet two of my staff for a bite of lunch *AND THEN I'M DONE WITH WORK TILL APRIL 2012!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> I hope everyone is well...I'm going to go back and find out now......
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Wow what amazing generous gifts!! I'd down the Champers now, while you can get a good night's sleep afterwards:haha: ONLY JOKING CLARE'S FRIENDS, DON'T ARREST ME:thumbup:
> 
> OMG I can't believe it, from BFP to ML:cry: Makes me very emotional. I'm going to BAWL when I see your bubba Kit:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs:
You and me both can bawl in unison...oh, and OH too. A veritable trio :haha:


----------



## Essie

Night night B :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooooooo ladies :hugs: I've missed you all even though it's only been a day or two :kiss:
> 
> I just got back from my business trip tonight - my last overnight and second last day at work :happydance: I am beyond happy :wohoo: That said, I was taken out for a lovely meal by my bosses and colleagues last night :munch: Rather embarrassingly, it was one of those places where they come and sing to you at your table if there is a special occasion.....so I landed up very red faced while two waiters sung....wait for it....."Baby" by Justin Beiber :blush: to me. 'Twas very funny but I was cringing the whole time!!
> 
> Then, after today's meeting, I was presented with a beeeyoootiful bouquet, a bottle of champers for when baby comes, a hand made rattle/teether for baby, a handmade shawl, a card signed by all my workmates and bosses and £500 in vouchers :shock: I was speechless which is rare. It was so lovely of them all..my boss in particular who had gone to so much trouble to get everything. I am one very lucky turtle :cloud9:
> 
> So I am, as usual these days, completely pooped but so happy. Tomorrow, I will clear any loose ends in the morning then I will meet two of my staff for a bite of lunch *AND THEN I'M DONE WITH WORK TILL APRIL 2012!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> I hope everyone is well...I'm going to go back and find out now......
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :rofl: Beiber Fever!! How sweet! U deserve all that and more dear. :hugs: I must admit, I am a little *jeali* about that glorious MA :cloud9:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks newbs :hugs:

I know, I'm so lucky having 9 months off work - it won't be easy financially but I'm so looking forward to pouring myself into :baby: - I can't totally imagine it just yet :shrug:

You ok m'love? I see you're still NTNP - I hope the pressure is off and you are ok with the situation :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Cyooootnesss Overload !!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 222133

Awww Ginge...they are gorge! :cloud9:

Sorry you're soul searching again - whatever happens or whatever you decide will all work out for the best - sorry for how rubbish it feels at the time though :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would stay longer but I have a headache from hell and don't have Sarachka's range of drugs :shrug:

So it's off to my glass of water and a weedy paracetomol and bed:haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> KIT that is so cute!!! I actually like that song!! Only since they did it on Glee though. Man, sounds like you had a great time. If it two things I love it's being centre of attention and given shit!

It was lovely indeed but oddly, I'm not a fan of being the centre of attention like that - I get quite embarassed :blush: Very strange considering all the public speaking I do :shrug: I'm weird...maybe from Norfolk? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to beddy byes my loves:hugs: I leave you with pics of Holly's lesson in sharing today...I put Moppy and Pompom in their enclosure to clean their cage out and Holly INSISTED in going into their pen to sit with them which was fine by me and I gave her some beans to give the guinea pigs but she went all possessive about the beans! Her Toy! Not Touch! I finally managed to persuade her to share:haha:
> 
> Nighty Night all my dears :kiss:xxxxxxxx

I'm also off to bed. Nighty night :kiss:

Holly is TOO cute! And I love that your guinea pigs get top and tailed beans :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I would stay longer but I have a headache from hell and don't have Sarachka's range of drugs :shrug:
> 
> So it's off to my glass of water and a weedy paracetomol and bed:haha:
> 
> xxxxxx

G'night! i hope u wake up headache free in the morn! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night my turtle friends
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what this baby is up to today but it's certainly active! All sorts going on in there today :wacko: Have been spending lots of time trying to get baby to turn before scan on monday, as really don't want to have to go for ECV. I can't tell which way baby is laying, but I'm hoping the poking I've been feeling in my cervix means she's turned. Fingers crossed anyway.
> 
> I've just finished saying to OH that bebe has been a little quieter than usual BUT I've been very preoccupied the last couple of days with everything so am not paying proper attention. That said, I've still had regular movement, just not the usual gymnastics like you've described - I don't think I need to worry.
> 
> I hope your bebe has gone head down for your scan on Monday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe youll go into labour on Saturday?! good way to start mat leave lol xClick to expand...

Ugh...that would be really mean of mother nature :trouble: I'm really looking forward to a little bit of chilling before the baby comes..I HOPE!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Me Trin :bodyb: Me Power Poster!:bodyb:
> 
> We went off to a farmer's market today and by the time I had walked down one row I was completely exhausticated. I am WAAAY more sick than I though :nope: And by the time we'd been there an hour Ch'ien looked awful and Tarquin had a temp again. Worrying (hypochondriacal) thought...2 of my patients have been swine flu contacts :wacko: Mildly considering being tested :shrug:
> 
> DIana has entirely abandoned her job and my house looks like a bomb zone. Hopefully someone good pitches for the interviews on Saturday
> 
> SO it seems I'm in the 2ww :wacko: I feel a bit blind-sided to be honest. I have to give up my painkillers without warning. But I couldn't really say no - DH has NEVER taken such and active role in ttc
> 
> Hiya Trin :wave:
> 
> I'd hoped you'd be all better by now but sadly no :nope: Did you get my email?
> 
> I really hope you can find a "better than Diana" replacement :thumbup:
> 
> Ooooooo, I'll be eagerly watching for some interesting developments seeing as you're unexpectedly in the 2WW :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I did! And then my blackberry ate it (or I deleted it accidentally - rather fevery and a tad delirious at the time) so I didn't reply :nope:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: No worries - I wasn't waiting for a reply anyway..just hoped you knew i was thinking of you :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Night night turtles, I am off to bed. The dresser for the babies room finally was delivered, and after a monstrous de-assembling it made it upstairs (and was reassembled). So tomorrow I will be cleaning it and then washing all of the bedding and clothes we have for le bebe. Hope you all have a good sleep, and a good afternoon/evening for those across the pond!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I would stay longer but I have a headache from hell and don't have Sarachka's range of drugs :shrug:
> 
> So it's off to my glass of water and a weedy paracetomol and bed:haha:
> 
> xxxxxx

Aww, night night Bethany...I hope you feel better tomorrow and sleep well tonight :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Good night my turtle friends
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Good night Trin - feel better lovely :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Night night turtles, I am off to bed. The dresser for the babies room finally was delivered, and after a monstrous de-assembling it made it upstairs (and was reassembled). So tomorrow I will be cleaning it and then washing all of the bedding and clothes we have for le bebe. Hope you all have a good sleep, and a good afternoon/evening for those across the pond!

Good night Essie...enjoy tomorrow's nesting session :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Me and my little watermelon are off for a cuddle with Percival - I missed him last night.

Good night all, catch you later :hugs::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Kit, i really haven't got a choice in the whole NTNP matter so I cope. Encounters like today at work are the only times when i feel le pressure. Unfortunately, i get that quite often. i guess ppl just assume that at my age and after 4 yrs of marriage that's just the natural progression. in their defense tho, i used to ask about babies as well, before i realized how uncomfortable that question can be depending on the circumstances. Lesson Learned!! 

so tell me about your plans for your last couple of weeks as a twosome! u must know i am incredibly excited for you :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Me and my little watermelon are off for a cuddle with Percival - I missed him last night.
> 
> Good night all, catch you later :hugs::kiss:

whoops! Guess we shall table that discussion for a later date. Rest well :kiss:


----------



## addie25

My FIL and DH friend r over n I have to take my shot at 5 and I have it all set up in kitchen. I don't like having Pple over when I take it bc I don't want them to know or see. I got so nervous one of them is going to come in the kitchen that I squished myself with the shot so I didn't get it all in me!!! Ughhhh


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Me and my little watermelon are off for a cuddle with Percival - I missed him last night.
> 
> Good night all, catch you later :hugs::kiss:

Awww enjoy him!!!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Kit, i really haven't got a choice in the whole NTNP matter so I cope. Encounters like today at work are the only times when i feel le pressure. Unfortunately, i get that quite often. i guess ppl just assume that at my age and after 4 yrs of marriage that's just the natural progression. in their defense tho, i used to ask about babies as well, before i realized how uncomfortable that question can be depending on the circumstances. Lesson Learned!!
> 
> so tell me about your plans for your last couple of weeks as a twosome! u must know i am incredibly excited for you :happydance:

That's true I never realized how frustrating it is to be asked when u r goig to have a baby bc really we don't control it. We get pregnant and have or babies when it happens.:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> My FIL and DH friend r over n I have to take my shot at 5 and I have it all set up in kitchen. I don't like having Pple over when I take it bc I don't want them to know or see. I got so nervous one of them is going to come in the kitchen that I squished myself with the shot so I didn't get it all in me!!! Ughhhh

Aw! poor dear! :hugs: i probably would have done the same thing... if i were brave enough to give myself the shot.


----------



## addie25

Why when I hit user cp this thread does not pop up when someones written on it anymore???:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Kit, i really haven't got a choice in the whole NTNP matter so I cope. Encounters like today at work are the only times when i feel le pressure. Unfortunately, i get that quite often. i guess ppl just assume that at my age and after 4 yrs of marriage that's just the natural progression. in their defense tho, i used to ask about babies as well, before i realized how uncomfortable that question can be depending on the circumstances. Lesson Learned!!
> 
> so tell me about your plans for your last couple of weeks as a twosome! u must know i am incredibly excited for you :happydance:
> 
> That's true I never realized how frustrating it is to be asked when u r goig to have a baby bc really we don't control it. We get pregnant and have or babies when it happens.:shrug:Click to expand...

i will probably still chat with my close friends about TTC just b/c we have that type of relationship, but those type questions are definitely off limits for friends that I am not as close to.

Are u enjoying your summer off? times like these make me wish i was in your profession! :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Not on long - shattered just trying to lurk and catch up! Wanted to just say night night! Thanks for comments about :af: she isn't here but I can get up to 3 days of cramps prior to it! 

Addie - my phone does that I think I've accidentally 'unsubscribed' I have 2 safari's open one for general bnb reading and lurking and the turtle thread. 

:kiss:


----------



## addie25

I am not on summer vacation till the 28th. :wacko: I can not wait!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh I emptied the thread!!!

So DH still feels sick he's my little wounded bird. He's so cute he gets so excited when I come home. I'll be home with him tomorrow bc I have my doctors. He's all excited! I hope squirting some of the meds out doesn't do anything negative n they say all looks great!!! 

Hopefully some turtles come back on . Come back come back come back!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie. U ran every one off :haha: i'm pulling a Sarah and enjoying a trip tonthe salon this evening. So I'll have some time to chat. Our teachers ate out. Since the holiday I think


----------



## addie25

Hi!!! What r u getting done?


----------



## LunaLady

WOW you girls were chatty while I was getting my hair done!!! :shock:

I'm all nicely blondely highlighted!! :smug: I like it :)

Now I've got to go get something to eat, I'm about to faint!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I just remembered it was u at the salon. Let's see the new blonder u! I just got a couple inches taken off. Nice bob length now :)


----------



## addie25

Sounds so nice! I can't have short hair bc I have very thick hair and it's naturally curly I straighten it daily. My hairs easy to work with tho so it's not hard to straighten.


----------



## LunaLady

I will take a picture after I can do it myself. My hair is very long - the ends touch down to almost my butt crack  it took the poor salon girl six hours to do it all....!!! I was SO hungry when we got done.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles

Feeling crapsticks today :nope: Got vomiting and diarrhoea and coughing and general crappyness. I have to drop the boys with my FIL because today is a school holiday bit not a public holiday and we have no one at home to look after them; sort out my bank accounts; fax the hospital for my refund for overpaying for the d&c; get up to the hospital; get the ironing over to my mom for her maid to do; hang up the other washing I did last night; see patients (which I am SO tempted to cancel); get new printer ink; fax medical aid remmitences,...I know I'm forgetting stuff :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Morning turtles :wave:

Just quickly nipping in to catch up on the nights chatter before going off to do my housework. Domestic goddess in training here :haha:

Speaking of haircuts, I desperately need to get mine cut but I don't think i could sit that long in their chair (my hair is pretty long) and the thought of someone playing with my hair right now does not appeal. So I think I will wait and it'll be something to do once :baby: is here.

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Feeling crapsticks today :nope: Got vomiting and diarrhoea and coughing and general crappyness. I have to drop the boys with my FIL because today is a school holiday bit not a public holiday and we have no one at home to look after them; sort out my bank accounts; fax the hospital for my refund for overpaying for the d&c; get up to the hospital; get the ironing over to my mom for her maid to do; hang up the other washing I did last night; see patients (which I am SO tempted to cancel); get new printer ink; fax medical aid remmitences,...I know I'm forgetting stuff :wacko:

Sorry you're feeling crappy Trin, and with a very busy day ahead it sounds :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all, just having a phone lurk at the breakfast table. Holly eats more than me at breakfast :shock: She's now just sorting out her toilet bag, again! :haha: And my headache all evaporated in my sleep without even a paracetomol :happydance:

How's it going on the 'hard' hormones Addie? Any mad character flips?!!! I missed you last night by a bit!

Luna your hair looks fab, I see it virtually!
And yours Newbie, with that couple of inches off :thumbup: 

Trin they're my giant carbon footprint beans, topped and tailed and flown in from Kenya! But our beans in the garden are coming along well so we'll soon be eating them, just call me Felicity Kendal

Well housework now. Got heaps and tons and millitudes of it to do :wacko:

Happy Friday all, enjoy the au revoirs Kit :hugs:

XxxxX


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

:wohoo: IT'S MY LAST DAY AT WORK!!!! :wohoo:

Just on quickly to say good morning before I get stuck in to whatever I need to finish off before my last working lunch for a long time!!!!!

Hope everyone has a great Friday, catch you laters,

:kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...did you notice you were a 000th post nabber?? :ninja:


----------



## kit_cat

hi emandi :wave:

How are you lovely - scan time soon? :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Kit :flower:, this must be the best Friday ever! :happydance:
Well done. :hugs:

Trinity, poor you :hugs:. Do you really have to do all those tasks today. Maybe you could just take it easy this time when you are not well.
Get better soon :hugs:.

Ginge, hope you are feeling better now and things are settling.:hugs:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> hi emandi :wave:
> 
> How are you lovely - scan time soon? :hugs:

Well remembered as always my lovely :thumbup:.
Tomorrow at this time we will be on the way, so nervous.


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> hi emandi :wave:
> 
> How are you lovely - scan time soon? :hugs:
> 
> Well remembered as always my lovely :thumbup:.
> Tomorrow at this time we will be on the way, so nervous.Click to expand...

Ahh, don't be nervous - everything will be just fine I'm sure. I hope you get a little pic or two to share with us :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Everything will be just fine Emandi, Munkies honour:thumbup:

Just to say that I did change the sheets and put a washload on and empty the bins, and then my friend from babyswimmers called and said she's not at work today, can she and her LO come over to play and have lunch:happydance: So I'm off to buy potatoes to bake, and yummy things to eat with them, instead of doing housework:haha: All turtles welcome:flower: 

:kiss:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Everything will be just fine Emandi, Munkies honour:thumbup:
> 
> Just to say that I did change the sheets and put a washload on and empty the bins, and then my friend from babyswimmers called and said she's not at work today, can she and her LO come over to play and have lunch:happydance: So I'm off to buy potatoes to bake, and yummy things to eat with them, instead of doing housework:haha: All turtles welcome:flower:
> 
> :kiss:

That's great change of plan Holly! :happydance: party time :happydance:
You just reminded me-need to change beds :wacko:.
No friends for us :nope:, still waiting for them chicken pox to come. Day 11 today and still nothing. Had a little scare, but it turned out to be ketchup spot :haha: (babysitter didn't wash Emily's face properly before putting her to bed).


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...did you notice you were a 000th post nabber?? :ninja:

Ooh I didn't notice :ninja: I saw it was coming up yesterday but wasn't looking at the post numbers this morning :thumbup:

Enjoy your last day at work! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning everyone! 
Trin hope you feel better soon! 
I had a dream last night, Kit went into labour and had a girl, but also Essie was in labour but it kept changing from Essie to Sarachka! i reckon Sara got the eggy :) 
Holly poo to housework im not doing anything today, had hardly any sleep last night and bebe is sitting on a nerve so it hurts to walk :/ 
Kit i hope you enjoy your last day!

everyone else i hope you all have a lovely day! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Meanie meanie meanie postman :cry:


Just blitzed kitchen and put 2nd wash load on and am now relaxing in the garden with my crochet. Just got a text from my friend saying "Don't Cook, I have everything we need for food" I'm rather curious!

Yes Sarachka, it's your duty to us to :test: now


----------



## HollyMonkey

Last night I dreamt that I pee'd on an ic opk and my urine was so strong it burnt a hole in the strip where the line would have been :haha: Acid bladder!


----------



## Essie

:dishes: :laundry: :iron: :hangwashing:

That was me this morning! Have finished my ironing, second load of baby clothes in the wash now and I'm sitting down to sort out about 100 pairs of socks. What fun for a friday!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> :wohoo: IT'S MY LAST DAY AT WORK!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Just on quickly to say good morning before I get stuck in to whatever I need to finish off before my last working lunch for a long time!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday, catch you laters,
> 
> :kiss::hugs::flower:


Yay congrats on your last day!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry to disappoint you all but the result of this mornings test was

*BFSN* booo. Poofuck weestick*******s


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Sorry to disappoint you all but the result of this mornings test was
> 
> *BFSN* booo. Poofuck weestick*******s

but you still have 4 days!! and that test is wrong cos my dream is right lol x


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Sorry to disappoint you all but the result of this mornings test was
> 
> *BFSN* booo. Poofuck weestick*******s

Sarachka, 10dpo I had bfn, 11dpo very faint bfp.
I hope your bfp is on it's way :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Minor poofuck only Sarachka, you could yet to implant, 8 dpo are you? 'Tis early even by munkie standards :hugs:

I had yummy lunch with my chum before the rain came, she bought spicey chicken clods and a salmon and rice and vegetable yum mix. NOM NOM.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka, 9dpo is still really early, you've got time left yet :dust: When are you planning to test again?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have some samples drying. I have abundant CM but not EW, more watery/bubbly :sick: Interested to see if it has any oestrogen content. Temp could be post O I guess at 36.9 but without opks it's hard to tell :shrug: I'm feeling a bit annovulatory to be honest, haven't felt 'on heat' yet this month :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's my end of year barbecue at the swimming club tonight but it's tipping down :rain: bloomin' typical


----------



## HollyMonkey

W


Essie said:


> :dishes: :laundry: :iron: :hangwashing:
> 
> That was me this morning! Have finished my ironing, second load of baby clothes in the wash now and I'm sitting down to sort out about 100 pairs of socks. What fun for a friday!!

Well done Essie! My 3rd wash is just on the final spin! Washed the floor with nice smelly stuff and cleaned the toilets, including the smelly 'boys toilet' that I never use. Such glam! Enjoy your socks :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie are you going to get another rabbit? Thought of it because Holly and I are playing with our lop earred Blossom at the moment


----------



## Sarachka

Holly you know you have a theory about 9DPO! It's a NO for June and you all know it. 

Question: how long after implantation would you get a positive? 12hrs? 24? 48?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie are you going to get another rabbit? Thought of it because Holly and I are playing with our lop earred Blossom at the moment

I'm not sure. We got Amber and Dexter from a rescue. We might get another one once LO has been born. Or we might get guinea pigs instead. How is Bobbles settling in?


----------



## Mollykins

Hello lady turts. I've caught up but that was about 1 million pages or so. :shock: Yesterday was my LO's last day of her first year in school so I was busy with her little party at school and then my doctors appointment. :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bobble is doing fine, Holly hasn't even seen her yet since she only wakes up after Holly is in bed! Guinea pigs are fab, I nuv mine, and really good pets for LO because they're so calm

Sarachka I must say that 9dpo is when I've always done my digis and got +'s after shadowy lines but you can never be too sure when you O exactly and when you implant. I think they say 48hrs is a reasonable delay between implantation and positive test. From implantation the hcg is released pretty rapidos I believe. But even I don't think you're out yet. Hang on til at least 11dpo because 11 is when most ladies get their BFPs :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka, I agree with HollyKnowsHerStuffPants. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka I don't think you are out my theory is 11/12 dpo with super sensitive tests just I've read it is common to not get a +ive until 12 dpo! We read in here all the rime about loadsa -ives and then a +ive dead late! 

:hi: moll! I think you asked my colours again the other day?? Pink and gray & green ad gray. Green is my favourite colour and I'd mix it with most colours it matches with! 

I think I'm out, had cramps again today and worked out I miscalculated :dohh: not due til Sunday/Monday and that feels about right with my cramps. Sigh.


----------



## mummyApril

i finally decided that i would contact the csa today to get money for the girls from their dads, i dont know if iv made the right decision or not but with the girls wanting to do more, i think its time they contributed! i just hope it doesnt start any rows :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I are off to the pool for the end of year party/barbecue:happydance: DH will be joining us later when he finishes work:thumbup:

Catch ya later:kiss:

Oh yes VERY DISAPPOINTING results from the samples:shrug: No ferning at all, mutant CM https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Ew is that a photo of your CM?!


----------



## mummyApril

have fun Bethany x


----------



## addie25

April he should contribute so I think it's a good idea. So MIL is being a but nutty ( only bc she loves us tho) but still bothering me. She's sayin we need to get vents Checked and carpets cleaned and maids and bla bla bla bc DH has allergies . For one we knew all this n being told daily is annoying he n I r married and can make our own decisions. Secondly she keeps asking if dh told his employer he needed more time to recover. How is that her business that's dh business . It's just so frustrating I have enough on my plate n don't need nagging and i simply said if u have concerns bring them up wih ur son bc any therapist wold tell u it's not appropriate to complain to ur sons wife about ur son bc it can cause fights ( it has not but it could) I will run my house how I want. I love her very much and maybe it's the hormones but I do not like being told what to do and def do not like being told what to do over and over and over. I asked her I if she ever saw everybody loves Raymond and she said yes till she realized I was implying she is acting like that MIL lol. Again she means well but he n I will make our own decisions and I do need to be told what to do. Ugh!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi there I tried soooo hard to do a power read catch up this morning + these are the quoted posta on my phone as to where I got up too!!! So here goes....





Crunchie said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes but it's Monday ... I would l like to claim back the last 4 days of being 30 ...xxxx



Crunchie-sorry lovely I just copied B!! But anyway happy birthday for monday + have a fab day in case I forget




kit_cat said:


> Hellooooooooo ladies :hugs: I've missed you all even though it's only been a day or two :kiss:
> 
> I just got back from my business trip tonight - my last overnight and second last day at work :happydance: I am beyond happy :wohoo: That said, I was taken out for a lovely meal by my bosses and colleagues last night :munch: Rather embarrassingly, it was one of those places where they come and sing to you at your table if there is a special occasion.....so I landed up very red faced while two waiters sung....wait for it....."Baby" by Justin Beiber :blush: to me. 'Twas very funny but I was cringing the whole time!!
> 
> Then, after today's meeting, I was presented with a beeeyoootiful bouquet, a bottle of champers for when baby comes, a hand made rattle/teether for baby, a handmade shawl, a card signed by all my workmates and bosses and £500 in vouchers :shock: I was speechless which is rare. It was so lovely of them all..my boss in particular who had gone to so much trouble to get everything. I am one very lucky turtle :cloud9:
> 
> So I am, as usual these days, completely pooped but so happy. Tomorrow, I will clear any loose ends in the morning then I will meet two of my staff for a bite of lunch *AND THEN I'M DONE WITH WORK TILL APRIL 2012!!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> I hope everyone is well...I'm going to go back and find out now......
> 
> :hugs:

Wow kit you have a lovely bunch at your work hey!! The girls at my place are all chipping in 2quid each for a mothercare voucher to go towards the cot bedding I want!! My boss has gone on holiday on wednesday didn't say bye,good luck basically sweet FA!!! Wish they were nicer at my place love my girls but hate the bosses!!




Essie said:


> I am (probably inadvisably) watching "Maternity in crisis" on ITV :wacko:

Essie- I taped it was it scary!??

Who watched baby hospital on wed night that had me in tears 

Going on lappy now to catch up more


----------



## mummyApril

Addie i think he should now, their school is just so expensive along with everything else, but i text him to let him know i was applying so he didnt think i was being malicious (because he would) and hes text back saying he doesnt have to! and now hes trying to use Jay staying here as a weapon, little does he know that Jay stays the allowed amount of days! hed rather start an arguement than pay for his daughter arghhhhh


----------



## Sarachka

Next Saturday I'm in London for the Glee concert and plan to check out China town after to see if there's anywhere I can get some good Korean/Chinese/Japanese stationery to sell on eBay and I found this blog ... really helped me out with where to go but really? Love, you look f-king ridiculous!

https://www.lobodemon.co.uk/item.php?itemID=80


----------



## mummyApril

argh im so sick with anger right now just want to cry!


----------



## Mollykins

April, I am so sorry you have to deal with all of that. I most certainly do not think you are un the wrong in anyway; they can help out financially. My suggestion? Stop testing/talking about it with him. You can simply say, "im not discussing this with you any more." And let it go. You don't need to fight with him in order to get money out of him.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Next Saturday I'm in London for the Glee concert and plan to check out China town after to see if there's anywhere I can get some good Korean/Chinese/Japanese stationery to sell on eBay and I found this blog ... really helped me out with where to go but really? Love, you look f-king ridiculous!
> 
> https://www.lobodemon.co.uk/item.php?itemID=80


Glee is coming to London next week?!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

April: he thinks he does not have to help support his children!!!! What an ass get all he owes ur girls from him!!!!


----------



## addie25

I agree don't discuss it anymore with him just do what u need to do.


----------



## mummyApril

yeah iv just said im not trying to start an arguement just get what Angel needs etc, hes such an ass! and the sad thing is Angel is the only one that will suffer :(


----------



## new mummy2010

i dont get anything from Reeces dad, as i know i wont get naff all and gives me and OH a sense that he gets everything he needs from us, sometimes i do think im soft for not bothering but its not worth it in my eyes for me personally
why would it matter about jay staying hun i thought he lived with you no?


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> i dont get anything from Reeces dad, as i know i wont get naff all and gives me and OH a sense that he gets everything he needs from us, sometimes i do think im soft for not bothering but its not worth it in my eyes for me personally
> why would it matter about jay staying hun i thought he lived with you no?

no he doesnt live with me only stays a few nights as couldnt afford (or at least i dont think we can cos of rent) for him to live with me at the moment, obviously when i can get a part time job he can, but im going to go to the job centre put all digits down and see if he can live with me without it killing us :/ but i dont know how much rent would need to be paid etc its a bit of a pain and would rather not do the benefits way but i feel i dont have a choice at the moment.


----------



## addie25

Rent goes up based on the amount of people living wih you?


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am (probably inadvisably) watching "Maternity in crisis" on ITV :wacko:
> 
> Essie- I taped it was it scary!??Click to expand...

I think it depends on how confident you are, and how much of a worrier you are. It highlighted cases of poor care, but obviously these were isolated cases. I'm pretty confident about my hospital, and although I do worry about things going wrong I know the cases shown in the programme are isolated cases, not something that happens every day. If you would worry after hearing stories of things going wrong then I'd avoid watching it.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Rent goes up based on the amount of people living wih you?

no at the moment my rent is 750 a month, but as im on benefits i dont have to pay it, but if Oh was to move in with his wage i dont know if it will cover rent, council tax bills etc etc! so we wanted to wait until i can work part time til we moved in etc, as there is no chance us moving :/


----------



## Essie

B, random question but I thought you may know the answer I am searching for. I want to know what the yellow, slightly hard custard is that you get in strawberry tarts that you buy in France? I want one but cannot find one with the right custard :munch: Is it creme patisserie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ew is that a photo of your CM?!

Yes it's gross isn't it, I particularly hate the way it smiles at me. I don't get how men can lick fannies and cm, too much of grossness as Trin would say


----------



## mummyApril

i just got this text from him, 'like i said go ahead and call the csa and see what happens'
not sure what sort of threat he is saying there! threatening me just to get money for his daughter is a new time low im done thats it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie yes it's crème patissiere :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie yes it's crème patissiere :thumbup:

Thank you! Okay, now i need to find one with crème patissiere, or put on my chefs hat and experiment :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

actually want to cry for my poor daughter :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey when I think of what my DH pays his ex, on top of us having the boys practically all the time and DH pays all their sport and canteen and holidays and big presents etc etc :wacko:


----------



## Essie

April :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I


mummyApril said:


> i just got this text from him, 'like i said go ahead and call the csa and see what happens'
> not sure what sort of threat he is saying there! threatening me just to get money for his daughter is a new time low im done thats it!

I'd still phone them and see what happens, you might be pleasantly surprised? I want DH to revise his maintenance which he signed with a knife to his throat by his ex 7 years ago, since legally he shouldn't be paying her anything since we have the kids 50/50 And every weekend since she works weekends only :shrug: Money issues are so ugly, I'm sorry they're getting you down April :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Does he not want to contribute for Angel or is it because he can't financially?


----------



## HollyMonkey

My sis got peanuts from her ex but he did remarry and have 4 kids (twins) and not much money for his new family, so in a way I understand he had to move on and support his new wife and kids and leave my sis to benefit and do his best in giving time rather than money to my niece and nephew. The financial demands on dads can be really tough sometimes but I don't know for Angel's dad and if he's never paid then he's not having it too tough!


----------



## Sarachka

I seeeeeeeeee April, tis a complicated one. Sounds like if you apply for CSA he'll call Tax Credit and Income Support and say your partner is living with you because actually even one or two nights a week can be classed as too much. It does sounds like he could potentially get you in a bit of trouble April especially if he's the malicious type so be very careful. The last thing you want is to be a worse off situation, however you do want to claim what you should, and only what you should so you should. Wouldn't it be better for you when Baby James arrives to live with OH all kosher and above board?


----------



## mummyApril

he can financially he has just got a new job, he manages pubs, he thinks that as he has her every other weekend and some of the holidays he doesnt have to contribute, where im struggling to pay for school uniform, trips, clubs etc, i want Angel to do everything she wants without having to worry, he just doesnt want to, the last time i asked him to get a school dress he said he didnt have the money, but posted 2 days later a picture of a new tattoo! 
Jay has said he would pay anything Angel needs and i appreciate that, but one i wouldnt be allowed that as im on benefits and two he shouldnt have to, its just so sad for Angel, she deserves so much better! id understand if he had her 50/50 (which i wouldnt have anyway lol) but he doesnt she doesnt do anything when she is with him! apart from food and some clothes he doesnt pay for anything when he has her! Your DH clearly loves his children and wants the best for them x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> My sis got peanuts from her ex but he did remarry and have 4 kids (twins) and not much money for his new family, so in a way I understand he had to move on and support his new wife and kids and leave my sis to benefit and do his best in giving time rather than money to my niece and nephew. The financial demands on dads can be really tough sometimes but I don't know for Angel's dad and if he's never paid then he's not having it too tough!

he has never paid, he has helped with uniform about 3 times and thats all, i would totally sympathise with him if he couldnt afford it, or had other children but nope just him his alcohol cigarettes tattoos and dogs....


----------



## Sarachka

I just ordered 15 ICs.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I seeeeeeeeee April, tis a complicated one. Sounds like if you apply for CSA he'll call Tax Credit and Income Support and say your partner is living with you because actually even one or two nights a week can be classed as too much. It does sounds like he could potentially get you in a bit of trouble April especially if he's the malicious type so be very careful. The last thing you want is to be a worse off situation, however you do want to claim what you should, and only what you should so you should. Wouldn't it be better for you when Baby James arrives to live with OH all kosher and above board?

i had an interview with my income support officer/person and i asked the amount of days Jay could stay she said 3 nights, but obviously Angels dad will still say something and they will still want to investigate, which will cause stress, i definitely want Jay to move in and have it all proper, but just cannot afford it i dont think without me working aswell. Jay stays at his mums the other nights and i wouldnt risk it him staying here. But i am going to find out all i can get without me working, and then ring csa and Angels dad wont even be able to threaten any imaginary crap! 
did any of that make sense? lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

The barbecue was ok, but it rained :nope: So didn't stay too long but did a Crunchie, ate and ran :haha: 

Just re read my post about my sis, sounds a bit cruel what I wrote about him putting his new family first, but he did leave my sis the house like my DH did for his ex, and you really would have to be divorcing with Superman to get everything, and I think it's only natural you start expecting the step parents to start fulfilling the roles, even financially. Modern restructured families hey :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I seeeeeeeeee April, tis a complicated one. Sounds like if you apply for CSA he'll call Tax Credit and Income Support and say your partner is living with you because actually even one or two nights a week can be classed as too much. It does sounds like he could potentially get you in a bit of trouble April especially if he's the malicious type so be very careful. The last thing you want is to be a worse off situation, however you do want to claim what you should, and only what you should so you should. Wouldn't it be better for you when Baby James arrives to live with OH all kosher and above board?
> 
> i had an interview with my income support officer/person and i asked the amount of days Jay could stay she said 3 nights, but obviously Angels dad will still say something and they will still want to investigate, which will cause stress, i definitely want Jay to move in and have it all proper, but just cannot afford it i dont think without me working aswell. Jay stays at his mums the other nights and i wouldnt risk it him staying here. But i am going to find out all i can get without me working, and then ring csa and Angels dad wont even be able to threaten any imaginary crap!
> did any of that make sense? lol xClick to expand...

Yes it does make sense but the "3 night rule" is actually just a guideline of what "should be OK". There isn't any official guideline as to "how often is too often" and in actual fact just him supporting you financially and not being in the household can go against you. At the moment the government is REALLY cracking down on everything and testing everyone's eligibility to the very limit. If Angel's dad put a report in I'm pretty sure it would get selected for a visit and with you being pregnant with Jay's child then the decision could not go in your favour. I'm not trying to scare-monger, I just talk very black and white about benefit after working there for 8 years.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> The barbecue was ok, but it rained :nope: So didn't stay too long but did a Crunchie, ate and ran :haha:
> 
> Just re read my post about my sis, sounds a bit cruel what I wrote about him putting his new family first, but he did leave my sis the house like my DH did for his ex, and you really would have to be divorcing with Superman to get everything, and I think it's only natural you start expecting the step parents to start fulfilling the roles, even financially. Modern restructured families hey :shrug:

i got left in 2000 pound debt, where he was meant to of been paying the council tax as he was working, but hadnt paid it! only just finished paying it off!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My sis got peanuts from her ex but he did remarry and have 4 kids (twins) and not much money for his new family, so in a way I understand he had to move on and support his new wife and kids and leave my sis to benefit and do his best in giving time rather than money to my niece and nephew. The financial demands on dads can be really tough sometimes but I don't know for Angel's dad and if he's never paid then he's not having it too tough!
> 
> he has never paid, he has helped with uniform about 3 times and thats all, i would totally sympathise with him if he couldnt afford it, or had other children but nope just him his alcohol cigarettes tattoos and dogs....Click to expand...

Oh that's going to be a tough one then. If I were you I'd really concentrate, as Sachka said, on getting everything in place with Jay as Daddy fully present, there must be a way? And leave your ex to his tattoos and dogs, since it sounds like you're possibly headed for lots of emotional pain for not much financial gain :shrug: I don't have Sarahka's pro knowledge though on how benefits work but surely as a mother of 3 with no fixed maintenance and one salary you're entitled to something?

EDIT: if j was living with you


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I seeeeeeeeee April, tis a complicated one. Sounds like if you apply for CSA he'll call Tax Credit and Income Support and say your partner is living with you because actually even one or two nights a week can be classed as too much. It does sounds like he could potentially get you in a bit of trouble April especially if he's the malicious type so be very careful. The last thing you want is to be a worse off situation, however you do want to claim what you should, and only what you should so you should. Wouldn't it be better for you when Baby James arrives to live with OH all kosher and above board?
> 
> i had an interview with my income support officer/person and i asked the amount of days Jay could stay she said 3 nights, but obviously Angels dad will still say something and they will still want to investigate, which will cause stress, i definitely want Jay to move in and have it all proper, but just cannot afford it i dont think without me working aswell. Jay stays at his mums the other nights and i wouldnt risk it him staying here. But i am going to find out all i can get without me working, and then ring csa and Angels dad wont even be able to threaten any imaginary crap!
> did any of that make sense? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes it does make sense but the "3 night rule" is actually just a guideline of what "should be OK". There isn't any official guideline as to "how often is too often" and in actual fact just him supporting you financially and not being in the household can go against you. At the moment the government is REALLY cracking down on everything and testing everyone's eligibility to the very limit. If Angel's dad put a report in I'm pretty sure it would get selected for a visit and with you being pregnant with Jay's child then the decision could not go in your favour. I'm not trying to scare-monger, I just talk very black and white about benefit after working there for 8 years.Click to expand...

which is exactly why i dont want to risk it :/, Jay doesnt pay anything towards me living here financially (unless taking me out is not allowed? or buying me gifts?) i dont know about that, what would i be entitled to if he did move in and i wasnt working? (because of buba?)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My sis got peanuts from her ex but he did remarry and have 4 kids (twins) and not much money for his new family, so in a way I understand he had to move on and support his new wife and kids and leave my sis to benefit and do his best in giving time rather than money to my niece and nephew. The financial demands on dads can be really tough sometimes but I don't know for Angel's dad and if he's never paid then he's not having it too tough!
> 
> he has never paid, he has helped with uniform about 3 times and thats all, i would totally sympathise with him if he couldnt afford it, or had other children but nope just him his alcohol cigarettes tattoos and dogs....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's going to be a tough one then. If I were you I'd really concentrate, as Sachka said, on getting everything in place with Jay as Daddy fully present, there must be a way? And leave your ex to his tattoos and dogs, since it sounds like you're possibly headed for lots of emotional pain for not much financial gain :shrug: I don't have Sarahka's pro knowledge though on how benefits work but surely as a mother of 3 with no fixed maintenance and one salary you're entitled to something?
> 
> EDIT: if j was living with youClick to expand...

iv wanted to get off of benefits for a very long time, which is why i started college etc, then i fell pregnant and feel i cant get a job but i am definitely going to look into seeing if we can financially afford it on just his wage?!


----------



## Sarachka

JCP wise, nothing. Jay and you could claim working tax credit and child tax credit, and of course child benefit but I'm not sure how much they all total as it would have to be calculated with Jay's wage. A JCP lone parent adviser can still do the Better Off Calculation for you if you take in details of Jay's wage, your rent etc etc.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> JCP wise, nothing. Jay and you could claim working tax credit and child tax credit, and of course child benefit but I'm not sure how much they all total as it would have to be calculated with Jay's wage. A JCP lone parent adviser can still do the Better Off Calculation for you if you take in details of Jay's wage, your rent etc etc.

ah i thought child tax would stop, will i have to see what housing benefit im entitled to through the council or the jc? x


----------



## Sarachka

No CTC will be recalculated bc they'd be an income to take into account but I don't think it would totally stop. I know people who I work with who are married and they still get an element of CTC but bc it's a HMRC benefit and not JCP I'm not sure. Our BOC calculator knows though, and our BOC can calculate your House Benefit too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nuv my white blackberry :kiss: it's my BnB device of choice, I'm getting quicker at typing on it now too! :happydance:

I'm off to see Bobble and then to bedfordshire, so night night my dears :hug: xxxxxx

April try not worry, things will work out :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> No CTC will be recalculated bc they'd be an income to take into account but I don't think it would totally stop. I know people who I work with who are married and they still get an element of CTC but bc it's a HMRC benefit and not JCP I'm not sure. Our BOC calculator knows though, and our BOC can calculate your House Benefit too.

ok so do i have to just make an appointment for them to calculate it? if we cant is Jay still allowed to come over but not stay? or is that not allowed? and is he allowed to buy James stuff? i feel like iv done something wrong now :(


----------



## Mollykins

Oh poofucky, test results are back from the doctorr. Severely anemic...:grr: don't they know I only accept good news phone calls??


----------



## Sarachka

OMG the cat's got fleas and I can NOT stop scratching!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I nuv my white blackberry :kiss: it's my BnB device of choice, I'm getting quicker at typing on it now too! :happydance:
> 
> I'm off to see Bobble and then to bedfordshire, so night night my dears :hug: xxxxxx
> 
> April try not worry, things will work out :hugs:

thanks Bethany night night x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh poofucky, test results are back from the doctorr. Severely anemic...:grr: don't they know I only accept good news phone calls??

ohh no :hugs: explains why youve been feeling pooey though, now you can get all better xx


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> No CTC will be recalculated bc they'd be an income to take into account but I don't think it would totally stop. I know people who I work with who are married and they still get an element of CTC but bc it's a HMRC benefit and not JCP I'm not sure. Our BOC calculator knows though, and our BOC can calculate your House Benefit too.
> 
> ok so do i have to just make an appointment for them to calculate it? if we cant is Jay still allowed to come over but not stay? or is that not allowed? and is he allowed to buy James stuff? i feel like iv done something wrong now :(Click to expand...

It's all hypothetical IF Angel's dad was to be a [email protected][email protected] and IF it was then selected for visit. There's no yes or no, it would be down the visiting officer and how they perceived everything. They'd asses whether or not you're being supported by a partner.


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks April. :hugs: I'm sorry you are dealing with such poofucky-ness yourself. :nope: I'm glad Sarachka is here for you though with a whole mess of answers.


----------



## Sarachka

uh oh Molly. Anemia's never good! eat lots of liquorice!


----------



## firstbaby25

April sorry to hear that he's being poofucky. My mum tried to get my dad to pay a loan that eventually bankrupted us through contacting the CSA and he moved to Germany! Thing is I know through living with bf's and their wages that they will take it in to account I once with my last bf had to bed down at his because I literally had nowhere to go and I wasn't entitled to anything and had to ask my nan because the presumption is that your bf/partner supports you! I hope you get it sorted, if you need combined legal & benefit advice regarding the sitch go to CAB and quick before he can as they can't help you both :thumbup: they'll advise you regarding the situation and past cases etc etc...

Night night Bethany :sleep: well! 

Molly sorry to hear this, but this is something that's very common here. Is it there or not? 

Edit: common in pregnancy!


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Sara for all your help :hugs: im not going to go to csa just yet, im going to jc first get what info on my living with Jay that i can and then i can stick my middle finger up at him


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April sorry to hear that he's being poofucky. My mum tried to get my dad to pay a loan that eventually bankrupted us through contacting the CSA and he moved to Germany! Thing is I know through living with bf's and their wages that they will take it in to account I once with my last bf had to bed down at his because I literally had nowhere to go and I wasn't entitled to anything and had to ask my nan because the presumption is that your bf/partner supports you! I hope you get it sorted, if you need combined legal & benefit advice regarding the sitch go to CAB and quick before he can as they can't help you both :thumbup: they'll advise you regarding the situation and past cases etc etc...
> 
> Night night Bethany :sleep: well!
> 
> Molly sorry to hear this, but this is something that's very common here. Is it there or not?

thanks hun its nice to know i got you guys support :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I forgot to tell yall!!!

Little Sophie, all 11 weeks of her, had a photoshoot today for Gymboree's national campaign for their "pre-mobile programme". I hope they use her photo!

https://www.gymboree-uk.com/


----------



## mummyApril

im goin to go to bed now not as stressed and upset as i was thankyou for everything Sara
night all xxx


----------



## Sarachka

That's OK Aprilinka, don't let him hold anything over your head!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm in bed but just remembered that I won't be around til the evening tomorrow so wanted to say 

GOODLUCK EMANDI all will be fine and I'll thinking of you :hug:

Hi Molly :hugs:Gotta sleep now! :haha: Guinness, drink lots of itl lol I had iron supplements from day one I'm sure they'll give you some and you'll be fab in 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight all. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hi again everyone!!!!!!!!! I see most of you are going off to bed so :sleep: well :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good night all those who are off to the land of nod

I thought i would drop by and share my good new :) Im adopting to LOs! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I give up! I've been trying to sleep for over an hour now and can't!:shrug: I've been turning over in my mind the issue of Holly's education, of all ridiculous things, she's not even 18mths yet:dohh: But we were chatting to an English lady at the pool tonight who has 2 older kids at the International Lycee (it's a state school, the British school is way too expensive:nope:) and they only accept kids at high school age there if they have written and spoken English at the level of a kid living in England. Which of course Holly won't have, going to the local French nursery then primary school. So should she go to the nursery and primary section of the Lycee so she's accepted later on in the high school section?:shrug: At first I was keen for her to, but now I'm having my doubts. As a kid I went to my local primary, so all my friends lived near, I could walk to school and life was just hunkydory. I want Holly to have that, and not be whisked off out of town and have to do studies in French _and_ in English. It could cause too much of a dichotomy in her life, we already have many what with our split family and Nationalities, why add to it?:shrug: And to be honest her English will be as good as it needs to be, since when have I had to write an essay on Shakespeare since quitting studentdom?:shrug: And for me education is about creating a safe and interesting environment for a child to develop his or her self confidence and skills (and to make friends:friends:) and is not about language or curriculum or passports to success:shrug: 

Maybe I'll be able to sleep now I've had a little turtle think:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Good night all those who are off to the land of nod
> 
> I thought i would drop by and share my good new :) Im adopting to LOs! :happydance:

Wow really? Tell us more...


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH did a break in and entry tonight but I'm assuming I O'd on day 18 as I usually do, plus my cm wasn't ferning, so I think I'm ok for the windsurfing and Jacuzzi and bar on holiday:thumbup: Ideally I'll O at the end of our hols and we'll make an oops baby in our mobile home:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka* thanks for helping April out:hugs: I don't know anything about that stuff, you were a veritable useful power poster earlier this evening:thumbup: All those abbreviations in your job! I didn't understand a thing! It's like a ttc thread!:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's massively windy, I should be out kite flying. Right, I'm going back to bed, see if I can do the alphabet of words in Italian and count 40,000 sheep

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/poules-marchent.gif

(yes I know those are chickens, they'd run out of sheep at the sheep shop)


----------



## addie25

I am not sure If I am sad because of my medicine or If I am sad. There's nothing to be sad about so I guess ts the medicine. At least it is not making me crazy. I have to go to doctors tomorrow again for a check. It's crunch time I guess I'll be going in a lot before the procedures. That's fine with with me I just want to get it done and know it worked baby or babies (if twins) are healthy and I can enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## addie25

A school close to home is nice so her friends are close by for play dates. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

B- sorry you're having a hard time sleeping!!

I do agree with the conclusion you came to - if I understood it right. I think Holly would enjoy going to French school and so long as you continue to provide English conversation, I do think she'll know fairly fluent English as well as French. And as you said, it would simplify things so that she's not having to do everything both in French and English. That sounds all studious and what not, but I feel that when I'm a parent I'll follow my child's lead and if he's very interested in academics, we'll pile that on. If he's really interested in crafting or working with his hands, we'll do things geared around that (with a learning or academic undertone). It's so hard to say as she's so young, as you said! ;)


----------



## LunaLady

DH helped me today and we put together the massage room!! :happydance: 





I've got my massage supplies in the closet to the left of the chair in the first picture (like my hot stone set, my hydrocollator, extra bolsters, sheets, face cradle covers, etc. And see that lovely cedar chest, there?? My Great Aunt Dorothy gave that to me! Her parents bought it for her when she graduated high school. She is (follow this!) my mother's mother's father's sister. She's about 100! Why she chose me to bequeath this chest, I have no idea - but I'm sooo happy!! :happydance: My mom was WELL JEL! I've got my extra quilts and heavy blankets in there. It smells sooo yummy! :cloud9:

Anyone want a massage? I gave DH a quick back massage after I got it all set up. Who's next???? :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Just popping in before taking Ch'ien for x-rays. He was playing soccer with the neighbourhood kids at my FIL yesterday and he may have broken his foot :wacko: I thought yesterday he may be putting it on a bit and it was too late for x-rays at my friend's place (where I don't pay!) but this morning it is still swollen and bruised.

I spent the whole night coughing again. Lost my dinner, again (I only ate dinner yesterday for goodness sake) so I have now lost 2kg in a week. If it carries on like this I may get my other friend to put up a drip. Juts trying for small sips of water today to hydrate. Enough now!!! :brat:

B, I know the school dilemma only too well. I agree tho that having friends from school in the area is way easier and also really important. Also, if Holly has an aptitude for languages, she will study them anyway and if she wants to follow a career that requires language studies, going to an english school won't put her that far ahead

April, big love hun. Sorry, this is sucky

Zoie TELL US MORE!!!!

Molly, sorry. We give Floradix and Alfalfa to our anaemic mums and it works gently and well


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> OMG the cat's got fleas and I can NOT stop scratching!

oh no! Our cat had fleas last year, it was horrible. Hope you get them blitzed away soon. Just the thought of them is making me itch now.


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Oh poofucky, test results are back from the doctorr. Severely anemic...:grr: don't they know I only accept good news phone calls??

Sorry to hear that Molly, I've been on iron supplements since about 28 weeks. At least you should start feeling less crappy once you get your iron levels sorted :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Just popping in before taking Ch'ien for x-rays. He was playing soccer with the neighbourhood kids at my FIL yesterday and he may have broken his foot :wacko: I thought yesterday he may be putting it on a bit and it was too late for x-rays at my friend's place (where I don't pay!) but this morning it is still swollen and bruised.
> 
> I spent the whole night coughing again. Lost my dinner, again (I only ate dinner yesterday for goodness sake) so I have now lost 2kg in a week. If it carries on like this I may get my other friend to put up a drip. Juts trying for small sips of water today to hydrate. Enough now!!! :brat:

I hope Ch'ien gets his foot sorted. Sucks you're still feeling ill Trin, hope it gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Happy Saturday everyone!

Well I had a bizzare dream last night. I had my baby today, at 4 weeks early. Everything was fine, although she had the ability to morph into one of our cats if she wanted to :wacko: it made it a bit difficult picking her up out of the cot because she kept grabbing on with her claws. Then halfway through my dream, hours after the baby had been born, I said to someone "oh, maybe i should phone the mw and let her know i've had the baby". So apparently she was born at home with no midwife or anything :shrug:

36 weeks today! Only 4 weeks to go until due date :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning well its saturady whoohoo!!!
What is everyone upto today?
Quick question for Kit-did you post pic's of hosp bags or have I just missed them?

EMANDI- you get to see beany really soon can't wait for a beany picture I'm sure everything is just fine lovely





mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i dont get anything from Reeces dad, as i know i wont get naff all and gives me and OH a sense that he gets everything he needs from us, sometimes i do think im soft for not bothering but its not worth it in my eyes for me personally
> why would it matter about jay staying hun i thought he lived with you no?
> 
> no he doesnt live with me only stays a few nights as couldnt afford (or at least i dont think we can cos of rent) for him to live with me at the moment, obviously when i can get a part time job he can, but im going to go to the job centre put all digits down and see if he can live with me without it killing us :/ but i dont know how much rent would need to be paid etc its a bit of a pain and would rather not do the benefits way but i feel i dont have a choice at the moment.Click to expand...



Ahhh I see your predicament hun, hopefully from what I read if you take some of Sara's advice then you should find out the pro's and con's of the situation and work out the best deal for now for you all.
Is difficult though when people like Angel's dad are more concerned with hurting and being petty towards people than actually the matter of the fact as to why you are asking for help for his DAUGHTER!! Stoopid man!! I hope you get it sorted out x




Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am (probably inadvisably) watching "Maternity in crisis" on ITV :wacko:
> 
> Essie- I taped it was it scary!??Click to expand...
> 
> Watched it last night did freak me out a little but still glad I watched it
> I have'nt heard anything bad about my hospital and I was just fine when I had reece spesh been 16 they we're most helpful and supportive
> I think it depends on how confident you are, and how much of a worrier you are. It highlighted cases of poor care, but obviously these were isolated cases. I'm pretty confident about my hospital, and although I do worry about things going wrong I know the cases shown in the programme are isolated cases, not something that happens every day. If you would worry after hearing stories of things going wrong then I'd avoid watching it.Click to expand...




Watched it last night did freak me out a little but still glad I watched it
I have'nt heard anything bad about my hospital and I was just fine when I had reece spesh been 16 they we're most helpful and supportive !!




HollyMonkey said:


> I give up! I've been trying to sleep for over an hour now and can't!:shrug: I've been turning over in my mind the issue of Holly's education, of all ridiculous things, she's not even 18mths yet:dohh: But we were chatting to an English lady at the pool tonight who has 2 older kids at the International Lycee (it's a state school, the British school is way too expensive:nope:) and they only accept kids at high school age there if they have written and spoken English at the level of a kid living in England. Which of course Holly won't have, going to the local French nursery then primary school. So should she go to the nursery and primary section of the Lycee so she's accepted later on in the high school section?:shrug: At first I was keen for her to, but now I'm having my doubts. As a kid I went to my local primary, so all my friends lived near, I could walk to school and life was just hunkydory. I want Holly to have that, and not be whisked off out of town and have to do studies in French _and_ in English. It could cause too much of a dichotomy in her life, we already have many what with our split family and Nationalities, why add to it?:shrug: And to be honest her English will be as good as it needs to be, since when have I had to write an essay on Shakespeare since quitting studentdom?:shrug: And for me education is about creating a safe and interesting environment for a child to develop his or her self confidence and skills (and to make friends:friends:) and is not about language or curriculum or passports to success:shrug:
> 
> Maybe I'll be able to sleep now I've had a little turtle think:flower:

I think the main benefit for Holly will be the bi-lingual factor of growing up with the two languages
I can see why you are worried though, maybe things may change and the acceptence rules for the school ?


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> Well I had a bizzare dream last night. I had my baby today, at 4 weeks early. Everything was fine, although she had the ability to morph into one of our cats if she wanted to :wacko: it made it a bit difficult picking her up out of the cot because she kept grabbing on with her claws. Then halfway through my dream, hours after the baby had been born, I said to someone "oh, maybe i should phone the mw and let her know i've had the baby". So apparently she was born at home with no midwife or anything :shrug:
> 
> 36 weeks today! Only 4 weeks to go until due date :happydance:

:shock:thats a crazy dream must mean it's playing on your mind now though!!!:fool::haha:a cat baby how strange
saying that a mum from work had her lil boy 4 weeks early 2 weeks ago i held him on monday night i was surprised myself how tiny new borns actually are, he is doing fine she had her lil girl 4 weeks early too 
he was small and diddy 6lbs 6oz:baby:


ZOIE- tell all im intrigued


----------



## mummyApril

My world is definitely crumbling down around me, just a peaceful life is all I want for


----------



## mummyApril

Good luck for your scan Emandi x


----------



## Sarachka

What's goIng


----------



## addie25

Grin I hope u feel better soon.:hugs:

Oooo I'll b next for a massage!!! My poor body is being abused by needles It could use a massage.

I'm feeling pretty pooish today. My stomach is bruised from the shots and if I am pregnant ( I hope to god I will be) I'll have to take shots till end of august( the huge ones in my lower back) I'm so sick of needles and becoming more and more scared of the huge back shot. What if dh hits my spine?!?!? I really do not want to take them. Other women grt to take a suppository of the same drug that goes into me with the shot. I want to request that but I doubt they will allow it for some reason! That shot is for women who have trouble holding a pregnancy and I didnt so I do not see y I need it. I'll dk it obviously if it's best for the baby but I am beginning to grt really down and feel like I'm abusing myself with all these shots( prob just hormonal now n I'll cheer up in a bit but I m so tired of these needles)


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> My world is definitely crumbling down around me, just a peaceful life is all I want for

Here is a :hugs: I am sorry things are difficult at the moment.


----------



## mummyApril

hows everyones Saturday? it was meant to rain here but its sunny :/


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Grin I hope u feel better soon.:hugs:
> 
> Oooo I'll b next for a massage!!! My poor body is being abused by needles It could use a massage.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty pooish today. My stomach is bruised from the shots and if I am pregnant ( I hope to god I will be) I'll have to take shots till end of august( the huge ones in my lower back) I'm so sick of needles and becoming more and more scared of the huge back shot. What if dh hits my spine?!?!? I really do not want to take them. Other women grt to take a suppository of the same drug that goes into me with the shot. I want to request that but I doubt they will allow it for some reason! That shot is for women who have trouble holding a pregnancy and I didnt so I do not see y I need it. I'll dk it obviously if it's best for the baby but I am beginning to grt really down and feel like I'm abusing myself with all these shots( prob just hormonal now n I'll cheer up in a bit but I m so tired of these needles)

aw hun im sorry you feel poop, i hope you have a smooth pregnancy to make up for all of this pooeyness! and then youll have your bubi/bubis :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all

hope your all well, April I am so sorry its rough at the mo....Sadly the world makes it so difficult some times :hugs: big :hugs: to you Addie, it must be so hard dealing with all the medical stuff ! 

Horrrrayyy Kit is on ML .....relax girl ! hope you had a lie in 

Munkie - my grandmother is German and my aunt married a german man and moved back to there to live -her two children used to come over every school holiday and english was only ever spoken and they have done brilliantly in their chosen Jobs - One is a teacher and one a doctor and their skills in both languages has helped them in working in all over the world ....and that was just from coming over for short periods.....did bug me as a kid when they would whisper in german about me and my siblings though :growlmad:!!! 

hope everyone is well and can not wait to see the pics emandi ! 

we had a 4d scan today and it was amazing - did not find out the sex but now we can guess...what do you think ?
 



Attached Files:







baby b.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## addie25

Thank u :hugs: I know it is so worth it but I still feel like a pin cushion.:dohh:


----------



## addie25

Awww the baby looks so cute!!!! I'm guessing boy!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG the cat's got fleas and I can NOT stop scratching!
> 
> oh no! Our cat had fleas last year, it was horrible. Hope you get them blitzed away soon. Just the thought of them is making me itch now.Click to expand...

:rofl: animals with NO fleas in SA is unheard of :rofl: The best we can do is try control it a bit


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> Well I had a bizzare dream last night. I had my baby today, at 4 weeks early. Everything was fine, although she had the ability to morph into one of our cats if she wanted to :wacko: it made it a bit difficult picking her up out of the cot because she kept grabbing on with her claws. Then halfway through my dream, hours after the baby had been born, I said to someone "oh, maybe i should phone the mw and let her know i've had the baby". So apparently she was born at home with no midwife or anything :shrug:
> 
> 36 weeks today! Only 4 weeks to go until due date :happydance:

All the way through my first pregnancy I dreamt the baby was a ginger kitten (should have know it was a boy :haha:). I was never disturbed by him being a kitten except when I tried to buckle him into a car seat :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> we had a 4d scan today and it was amazing - did not find out the sex but now we can guess...what do you think ?

What a beautiful bebe!!!!! Such a clear picture! Wow!

I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Thank u :hugs: I know it is so worth it but I still feel like a pin cushion.:dohh:

AUgust is SO close and the time will fly by before you know it. ANd it would be really hard for DH to hit your spine if he's aiming for your bum :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

thanks girls !!! the inlaws are feeling blue vibes as well xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Ooooh crunchie was a LOVELY picture!!!!! I can't guess though!


----------



## Sarachka

BFSN this morning.


----------



## new mummy2010

crunchie i feel blue vibes too, wish i could have one done!!

April-what's wrong ? or you still in turmoil about the whole csa issue?

Im full of cold today tis pooey

Sara-i know you wont listen but hold in that pee for a while as i didnt get either of my BFP's until at least 16-17 dpo honestly


----------



## mummyApril

Such a cute buba crunchie! I'm going with boy too! X


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u :hugs: I know it is so worth it but I still feel like a pin cushion.:dohh:
> 
> AUgust is SO close and the time will fly by before you know it. ANd it would be really hard for DH to hit your spine if he's aiming for your bum :haha:Click to expand...

Lol 2 funny but it's not in the bum it's in my lower back :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> BFSN this morning.

How many dpo are you?


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> hope your all well, April I am so sorry its rough at the mo....Sadly the world makes it so difficult some times :hugs: big :hugs: to you Addie, it must be so hard dealing with all the medical stuff !
> 
> Horrrrayyy Kit is on ML .....relax girl ! hope you had a lie in
> 
> Munkie - my grandmother is German and my aunt married a german man and moved back to there to live -her two children used to come over every school holiday and english was only ever spoken and they have done brilliantly in their chosen Jobs - One is a teacher and one a doctor and their skills in both languages has helped them in working in all over the world ....and that was just from coming over for short periods.....did bug me as a kid when they would whisper in german about me and my siblings though :growlmad:!!!
> 
> hope everyone is well and can not wait to see the pics emandi !
> 
> we had a 4d scan today and it was amazing - did not find out the sex but now we can guess...what do you think ?

SO cute!!! My guess is boy ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I'm sorry you're dealing with all this unpleasant stuff. But, as you keep saying, it will be worth it!

When do you get the babies planted in you? Awww, like little seedlings planted in fertile soil ;)


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka sorry about bfsn! Honestly come over to my side I get to :fool: kid myself I'm preggo til I see red and honestly when I test early I torture myself with allsorts about how early is too early etc etc... :hugs:

Emandi good luck... Hope it goes well.

Crunch I can't see I want to say boy but really those 4D scans always look boyish to me and your bebe is no exception... But saying that it does look ether boyish. I'm still sitting on the fence though.

B I think H will achieve that standard of English going to French primary school. I really do, you underestimate the fact that she will love her English family as much as her french and want to 'please' and 'know' them etc. 

Did you all take heed of my miscalculation. I am actually due for :witch: Sunday (tomorrow)...


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie sorry you feel so rough with it all. :hugs: I think the hormones are rumoured to e terrible but the end results are so worth it. Hold tight chicklen!


----------



## LunaLady

April, I'm so sorry someone as nice and sweet and thoughtful and kind and caring as you has to deal with such a horribly mean and conniving man. It's just not fair!!! :cry:

I'd say as a few turtles have said to just not speak with him about it and do what you need/want to do regarding the situation. And if you've been told that Jay can stay three nights and you've been sticking to that, there's nothing to worry about. I would say that if you told the truth of the matter to the people you need to talk to that they would certainly see you as being in the right for needing some monetary support from him. But, that's just what's going on in my mind and Sarachka would know best, I think :hugs:

Sarachka you're a well of information! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Baby is now the size of a CANTALOUPE?! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, beautiful pic, but as Jaynie said, they ways.look boy like to me. So I vote girl in order to mix it up. ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, lovely pics of your massage room.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Addie, I'm sorry you're dealing with all this unpleasant stuff. But, as you keep saying, it will be worth it!
> 
> When do you get the babies planted in you? Awww, like little seedlings planted in fertile soil ;)

They remove embreyos next week and put them back 5 days after they remove them so many July 1st!


----------



## new mummy2010

Not long now Addie thats the day i finish work so double celebration!!!!

Emandi- how did scan go?

Crunch_how much was scan if you dont mind me asking?

Hi luna,molly,sarachka x


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, lovely pics of your massage room.

Thank you! If you ever come up this far north you'll have to book an 'appointment' with me! :happydance:



addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Addie, I'm sorry you're dealing with all this unpleasant stuff. But, as you keep saying, it will be worth it!
> 
> When do you get the babies planted in you? Awww, like little seedlings planted in fertile soil ;)
> 
> They remove embreyos next week and put them back 5 days after they remove them so many July 1st!Click to expand...

Wow!!! So soon!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Crunch - lovely pic. I'm thinking boy too, just gut feeling.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> Well I had a bizzare dream last night. I had my baby today, at 4 weeks early. Everything was fine, although she had the ability to morph into one of our cats if she wanted to :wacko: it made it a bit difficult picking her up out of the cot because she kept grabbing on with her claws. Then halfway through my dream, hours after the baby had been born, I said to someone "oh, maybe i should phone the mw and let her know i've had the baby". So apparently she was born at home with no midwife or anything :shrug:
> 
> 36 weeks today! Only 4 weeks to go until due date :happydance:
> 
> All the way through my first pregnancy I dreamt the baby was a ginger kitten (should have know it was a boy :haha:). I was never disturbed by him being a kitten except when I tried to buckle him into a car seat :dohh:Click to expand...

In my dream I was not disturbed or surprised. Just frustrated when she clung onto the blankets with her claws!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u :hugs: I know it is so worth it but I still feel like a pin cushion.:dohh:
> 
> AUgust is SO close and the time will fly by before you know it. ANd it would be really hard for DH to hit your spine if he's aiming for your bum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol 2 funny but it's not in the bum it's in my lower back :dohh:Click to expand...

That's weird :shrug: normally give shots in the upper outer corner of the butt - sort of near the hip crest? So that it goes into muscle and nothing else


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Baby is now the size of a CANTALOUPE?! :shock:

OMG Luna!!! It was just the other day that you were sperminated!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I have my head over a bowl of steaming water with peppermint oil in it. Thanks to DH's surprise eclipse spermination, I can't take any of the herbal cough syrups I have or any good painkillers. The disc that is wonky in my neck has now popped out from all the coughing so MAJOR pain from that. My dinner is sitting very uneasily in my stomach so gulping steam to try keep it down and not cough :nope:

On the good side, Ch'ien's foot is sprained, not broken, and
:happydance::happydance:MY TEAM WON AND ARE THROUGH TO THE PLAY-OFFS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie -your still only a tiny bit pregnant hehe!!!

Trin -how did the x ray go ? Hope you feel a bit better yourself

Did I miss emandi updating about her scan? I saw her lurking before ...?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Happy Saturday turts!


----------



## TrinityMom

on topic: I started taking Ecotrin (baby aspirin) in case spermination was successful


----------



## Sarachka

Trin, does ecotrin make your endometris more hospitable to implantation?


----------



## HollyMonkey

EVENING MY YUM YUMS!:hugs:

Thanks all so for your views on Holly's education:flower: Sorry to have left you with my random insomniatic splurge, it seemed so vital to sort it out in my head last night, and then this morning I was like :shrug: Holly? School? Bahh!:tease: Weese goin' to baby swimmers first!:happydance:

Which we did, last session of the year:cry: She enjoyed it, we played ball and did kicky kicky:thumbup: Then DH and I went to EAT JAPANESE at the restaurant next to the bike shop:cloud9: My dream Saturday! AND he bought me a camelbak (which for non-sporto Turts is a small rucksack you put water in for doing biking/running) Then we took LO to a fair that wasn't:cry: It starts tomorrow, but we had a nice walk with the dog anyway, despite the April showers (*April *can't you keep your rainbursts to yourself:haha:) THEN I went mountain biking with DSS the Elder, we got covered in mud and did some good hills:thumbup: And now I'm chillin' man.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trin, does ecotrin make your endometris more hospitable to implantation?

Ecotrin is sometimes given for recurrent mc - the theory being that small blood clots form in the developing placenta and cut off blood supply to the baby and stop development. Not sure what (if any)effect it has on the endometrium


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka* that's mildy poofucky, but hang on in there girl, there's time yet for that line:hugs:

*Crunch* oh what a cutie Frankenbubba!:kiss: I nuv _him_ (?) I must admit bubba does look a little boyish to me too, just to be original! Mind you, all along and even now (despite the pink clothes) people call Holly a 'he' !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to hide in bed now....rather cough in a bed than in a chair...and I need to get some heat on my neck

Father's Day here tomorrow. The boys have all been off school (except Toine) so we haven't made cards fro DH. I bought him one today and I bought his present 2 weeks ago thank goodness! I'll take him out to brunch - far preferably to barfing and coughing on his croissants

And we found a maid :happydance: She moves in tomorrow and starts on Monday

Goodnight turts
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :wave:

My friend has come to stay the weekend hence the radio silence from me :shhh:

It was unexpected but I'm glad to see her :thumbup: Obviously in the interests of not being a rubbish host, I'm not spending time on the lappy, so I'll be back on tomorrow to catch up with everyone properly - love y'all :hugs: and hope everyone is ok :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

AND THE POSTMAN ARRIVED!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And I wee'eth forth on da stick, and tooketh photo:happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's not a blazer, but is fairly rich in tone and hue, so best to avoid unnecessary provocation this evening:thumbup: Plus I'm on day 24/26 of my cycle, so my egg will be rotten and good for nothing, and I'm soooooo dreaming of a debauched holiday of wine and sport:cloud9: I guess my enormous coffee intake on account of my dad's Nespresso machine in the UK, and then my drunken Saturday last week, and then my long distance bike training have delayed my O somewhat:blush: Naughty Munkie.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin:hugs: Father's day here tomorrow too:thumbup: Hope your cough calms down soon. And yay :yipee: for your new maid!
XXXXX Nighty Night m'love:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Trin, does ecotrin make your endometris more hospitable to implantation?
> 
> Ecotrin is sometimes given for recurrent mc - the theory being that small blood clots form in the developing placenta and cut off blood supply to the baby and stop development. Not sure what (if any)effect it has on the endometriumClick to expand...

I need pints of that then:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kitty have a lovely time with your friend:hugs: I miss you but I forgive you since it's for a legitimate reason


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie -your still only a tiny bit pregnant hehe!!!

I know :haha: I wanted to change it to "a bit more that a tiny bit pregnant" but it was too long to fit, and I couldn't think of anything else at the time so I'm currently still "a tiny bit pregnant" with 4 weeks to go :rofl:


----------



## Essie

Night Trin, sleep well :kiss: Glad you found a new maid :happydance:

B, :thumbup: on the test. :sex: for DH tonight then :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Night Trin, sleep well :kiss: Glad you found a new maid :happydance:
> 
> B, :thumbup: on the test. :sex: for DH tonight then :winkwink:

Thanks Essie but NO! I want to conceive during or after my hols now:thumbup: I have a long distance bike trail I'm in for too, which I'm training for, and don't fancy a bubba so much at least just now:shrug: This is my contraception opk:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Essie -your still only a tiny bit pregnant hehe!!!
> 
> I know :haha: I wanted to change it to "a bit more that a tiny bit pregnant" but it was too long to fit, and I couldn't think of anything else at the time so I'm currently still "a tiny bit pregnant" with 4 weeks to go :rofl:Click to expand...

You could put "Almost there" :haha:


----------



## emandi

Crunchie :flower:, your bebe little face is amazing! Absolutely perfect :thumbup:. It must have been lovely experience :hugs:.

A little update from my scan.
All looked good, dates are spot on, nice heartbeat 169bpm and even some movements. We are really happy, it's still early days ... let's hope all will go well.


----------



## emandi

Pictures of todays scan
 



Attached Files:







P6180390.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









P6180391.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh *Emand*i that's fabulous news!:happydance: I _told_ you all would be fabbo:hugs: Oh lovely I can sleep easy now. I'm off for a good night's sleep, I have a long training ride tomorrow!


Nighty night all:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Pictures of todays scan

Aww and pics too! Such a perfect raspberry baby:hugs: I'm so happy for you, you can relax and enjoy now!


----------



## Essie

Wonderful news Emandi, lovely little pic too :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Thank you Holly, have a good sleep and even better day tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, :thumbup: on the test. :sex: for DH tonight then? :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks Essie but NO! I want to conceive during or after my hols now:thumbup: I have a long distance bike trail I'm in for too, which I'm training for, and don't fancy a bubba so much at least just now:shrug: This is my contraception opk:haha:Click to expand...

Ah I see. I did know you were waiting til after your hol, but somehow misread your post with the OPK pic. Well :thumbup: for your contraceptive OPK then :)


----------



## emandi

Thank you Essie :flower:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi :cloud9: :cloud9: so glad everything went well!! 

I'm looking after Erin today/tonight, she's only just gone down! Such hard work... Got her til 4 tomorrow!


----------



## firstbaby25

Goodnight B sleep well!!


----------



## Essie

Night night turtles, I'm off to bed as well. Sleep well everyone :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night essie! :sleep: well!

Kit forgot to mention not to worry enjoy your friend's company :)


----------



## mummyApril

perfect bubi Emandi xx


----------



## mummyApril

my life is less than perfect now, apart from my children, Jay wont be moving in nor will he be staying, im done with men for life i cant take it anymore


----------



## emandi

:awww: April, don't be sad :hugs:. There must be some solution. And I hope you will find it soon :hugs:.


----------



## addie25

emandi said:


> Crunchie :flower:, your bebe little face is amazing! Absolutely perfect :thumbup:. It must have been lovely experience :hugs:.
> 
> A little update from my scan.
> All looked good, dates are spot on, nice heartbeat 169bpm and even some movements. We are really happy, it's still early days ... let's hope all will go well.

I'm so happy it all went well!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

i swear that little electric shock feeling i get might be my placenta tugging...


----------



## mummyApril

or was that a really dumb thing to say? lol


----------



## addie25

Someone explain to me what just happened bc I have no clue.

DH asked if I wanted to go to his cousins party n I said no we already RSVP no for tonight bc ur surgery. He said I'm just using the loss of our baby as an excuse not to go bc I don't want to see his cousins new baby( the cousin that ignored the fact that we lost a baby) he said I am holding on to resentments bla bla. He said I'm lying about the way I feel and if I can see my friends n their babies then I should b able to see his cousin. I explained that it's easier for me to see pple with their children when they were supportive n harder for me to be around people n their new born child when they didn't say a word when I lost the baby. I got very angry that he said I USED my child as an excuse how dareeeeee he say that. I am allowed to feel the way I feel N the loss of the baby is why I feel this way I wasn't usinggggg it as an exuse. I am so shaken n angry . He just really hurt me tonight and I don't even understand what he got so mad about do u?


----------



## addie25

Now he texts me ( I went out after our argument) and he said he misunderstood things I said n is sorry. That's bull. U don't tell me how I should feel about the loss I had u do tell me I'm using her as an excuse. This entire argument brought back the pain of loosing her all over again. :cry:
He said come home n we will play a game. WTF play a game after the way he hurt me. Then he says he's running to the store. Our anniversarys tomorrow n he didn't get me a gift bc we said we wud just buy a dishwasher ( I really want a new one) I bet he went to buy me a gift n he needs to learn that that fixes nothing he really hurt me. He doesnt realize that by telling me I use that loss as an exuse he is basically saying I don't care about her I just use her as an excuse when it's convenient !!!!! He says that's not true n he does not think I don't care about her. Well the. What do u mean I use it as an excuse. I don't feel like seek f ur unsaportive cousin and her new born daughter rt now! Reason being I just lost a baby it's not an excuse it's a fact. N bc she was not supportive it's harder for me to go and be supportive of her n not feel upset When I see her baby girl.


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie I'm sorry :hugs: you've gone now... Hope it's to make up with dh. 

April you ok? I can't sleep I'm almost hysterical. I can't deal with not sleeping, I've just booked a taxi to go home and leaving Adam with Erin, I'm nervous because I suspect he'll be mad and will expect me to sleep on the couch but I can't get to sleep down here :cry: never mind my mind is made up and my taxi is booked! I hope he's ok...


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Pictures of todays scan

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That's such a good news!
And it gives hope to the rest of us :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Well girls, we're off to brunch. Hope we can get in somewhere. The weather is lovely (chilly but sunny - probably a warm summer's day for you :haha:) so hopefully our favourite outdoor place will have a table. DH loved his smart shoes :happydance: And Tarquin wants a small pair just like them :haha:

I am in agony from the pain in my neck. And every time I cough it feels like the disc bulges right out. I put a transact patch on because otherwise I will just lie down and cry all day - slightly nonproductive :wacko: Also, going to get a safe-to-use cough syrup that will STOP the cough (totally counter my philosophy but I can't carry on)

Big hugs Addie and April, and hope you got some sleep Jaynie
Enjoy the ride B!

Better go reign in Toine, sounds like he's breaking the house


----------



## babyhopes2010

19+3 Bump pic
#
i think it shrunk since last week tho lol
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9571/191td.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy father's day Mr. Trin :flower: Mr HM is out cycling, my go when he gets back! 

Jaynie are you going to :test: today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nice bump Clare :hugs: 

Dss the the younger was very proud of his man shoes he got for our wedding Trin ! :haha:
I know what you mean, I avoid medication when poss but sometimes you just gotta get rid of the pain pronto! Hope you find a table :munch:

Addie I hope you make it up with DH :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I hope you're ok :hugs: Things might be better with J if you are under the same roof? You can argue about petty things rather than the big things then! Crumbs in the bed and suchlike! LO and I made loads of crumbs in the bed this morning having tea and croissants all cosy together and DH grumbled at us

And I don't know for the tugging placenta :shrug: Couid just be kicks, or an electric eel in you


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well who's the champion thread clearer now?- last night and this morning :cry: Well I'll just go and do some crochet then, at least my granny squares love me :sulk: And i got to have a play on my Blackberry and improve my typing skills :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

*BFSN @ 11PDO So I'm out*


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone, feeling bit better but dont know if things will work out how they should, Jay said something really mean last night and was generally sooo nasty to me i was in tears, i told him to leave which he did, but he came back the stress must of kicked something off as i had braxton hicks (so i think) for hours and i got worried being on my own. i just cant believe he could be soo horrible to me and all cos his laptop wasnt working :(


----------



## mummyApril

on the plus side i put 10 on bingo and have won 120 lol :)


----------



## addie25

April I'm sorry he is being unkind. Men are stupid.

Dh made up wih me but I'm still upset. With that said I realize it may be the medication I am on. He realized that halfway into our argument and said " how stupid m I to fight with a person on hormones" no no how stupid r u to say the things u said mr!!!! Today is our anniversary( 2 years married and have been together 8 years) n I don't want to be upset with him but I still am a bit. We didn't plan anything for our anniversary since we r hosting fathers day but maybe we will go out to breakfast. DH is still not 100 percent from his surgery so maybe we won't we shall see. I am not a big anniversary person but this year I am actually upset we r not really celebrating or exchanging gifts ( except the dishwasher) again, I think it's the hormones but I would have liked a little gift . Jewelry or something lol. Last year he gave me his grandmothers diamond and ruby necklace and I love jewelry that has been passed down and he knows that so it was a special gift. I jut love wearing jewelry that was purchased in the past and has a history with someone and now it's with me and I'm creating a history with it and so on. Oh well I guess no gifts this year.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> *BFSN @ 11PDO So I'm out*

I don't think ur out at 11 days. It's 2 week wait that's 14 days give it a couple days :flower:


----------



## addie25

I have an odd popping feeling in my stomach. I think it's all the embryos coming about and sometimes my stomach just feels full. I hope maybe we can collect embryos sooner than we expected. We shall see what they say tomorrow. I feel like Addie poppins!!!:haha:

No one is on I have cleared the thread!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

April-- well done on your win everything helps hey! I hope you and Jay sort things out im guessin all this is to do with the whole money/not living together/csa for DD's dad's thing and it will hopefully pass big hugs xx

Sara-im not saying anything anymore on the matter apart from what i said the other day !!

Trin-hope your medicine sorts out your cough, you sound in tremendous pain no like, i have a question for you....i have been full of cold for nearly a week now, it started on monday evening and was what i thought my hayfever but it's not its a full blown green snotty COLD its making me miserable and making sleeping 10x worse than it was already what can i take??

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO NY TURTLE DADDY'S

I did order a card off Reece & Nathaniel and it tried to get delivered ysterday whilst we were out, i rushed tp PO to see if it had made it back there but NO, soooo someone will have to go collect it tomorrow now.

But i have shown it too him on e-mail and he got sad and emotional bless

we have been to our antenatel classs today was a quite informative but we didnt stay until the end which was going to be on PND and BF and suchlike oh and dressing bebe etc so i decided i know enough about those things, and i dont think we will be BF

Emandi-lovely pic's glad everything was swell and all A*

Addie- sorry DH was a poofuck yesterday but HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


----------



## new mummy2010

i am a melon!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

april
Kit
Crunchie
Luna
Jaynie

HELLO!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Yay ur a melon!!! 

Sounds like an interesting class u took! 

Anyone see the movie IT? It's based on a Stephen King novel. I saw it when I was young and ran out of my friends house screaming. I developed a fear of clowns and sewers. Till this day I still imagine a clown down the sewer going " want a balloon" rt before he pulls me in lol I kno crazy but as a child it was so scary. I watched it again as an adult n it was not as bad but still scary. I decided to buy the book today so I may be up wih nightmares I do not watch or read scary books or movies. It's 1000 pages of horror but shud be amazing as it is Stephen King. Hopefully I can read it cover to cover without developin more fears :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> April-- well done on your win everything helps hey! I hope you and Jay sort things out im guessin all this is to do with the whole money/not living together/csa for DD's dad's thing and it will hopefully pass big hugs xx
> 
> Sara-im not saying anything anymore on the matter apart from what i said the other day !!
> 
> Trin-hope your medicine sorts out your cough, you sound in tremendous pain no like, i have a question for you....i have been full of cold for nearly a week now, it started on monday evening and was what i thought my hayfever but it's not its a full blown green snotty COLD its making me miserable and making sleeping 10x worse than it was already what can i take??
> 
> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO NY TURTLE DADDY'S
> 
> I did order a card off Reece & Nathaniel and it tried to get delivered ysterday whilst we were out, i rushed tp PO to see if it had made it back there but NO, soooo someone will have to go collect it tomorrow now.
> 
> But i have shown it too him on e-mail and he got sad and emotional bless
> 
> we have been to our antenatel classs today was a quite informative but we didnt stay until the end which was going to be on PND and BF and suchlike oh and dressing bebe etc so i decided i know enough about those things, and i dont think we will be BF
> 
> Emandi-lovely pic's glad everything was swell and all A*
> 
> Addie- sorry DH was a poofuck yesterday but HAPPY ANNIVERSARY

If you can bare it, put honey on slices of onion and then drain it off and have 2 teaspoon every 4 hours. Really helps, but having vomited it I can't stomach it again. Expigen is safe during pregnancy (that's what I'm trying now). Head over a bowl of steaming water with peppermint or eucalytus oil. Or any of the homoeopathic (not herbal) cough syrups.

Also for immune boosting Echinacea root (best is you can specifically get the root) extract


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> April-- well done on your win everything helps hey! I hope you and Jay sort things out im guessin all this is to do with the whole money/not living together/csa for DD's dad's thing and it will hopefully pass big hugs xx
> 
> Sara-im not saying anything anymore on the matter apart from what i said the other day !!
> 
> Trin-hope your medicine sorts out your cough, you sound in tremendous pain no like, i have a question for you....i have been full of cold for nearly a week now, it started on monday evening and was what i thought my hayfever but it's not its a full blown green snotty COLD its making me miserable and making sleeping 10x worse than it was already what can i take??
> 
> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO NY TURTLE DADDY'S
> 
> I did order a card off Reece & Nathaniel and it tried to get delivered ysterday whilst we were out, i rushed tp PO to see if it had made it back there but NO, soooo someone will have to go collect it tomorrow now.
> 
> But i have shown it too him on e-mail and he got sad and emotional bless
> 
> we have been to our antenatel classs today was a quite informative but we didnt stay until the end which was going to be on PND and BF and suchlike oh and dressing bebe etc so i decided i know enough about those things, and i dont think we will be BF
> 
> Emandi-lovely pic's glad everything was swell and all A*
> 
> Addie- sorry DH was a poofuck yesterday but HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
> 
> If you can bare it, put honey on slices of onion and then drain it off and have 2 teaspoon every 4 hours. Really helps, but having vomited it I can't stomach it again. Expigen is safe during pregnancy (that's what I'm trying now). Head over a bowl of steaming water with peppermint or eucalytus oil. Or any of the homoeopathic (not herbal) cough syrups.
> 
> Also for immune boosting Echinacea root (best is you can specifically get the root) extractClick to expand...

Is there any homoeopathic remedies just for cold's i have'nt got a cough just a cold


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya peeps :wave:

My friend has left to go home now and I've been catching up for almost an hour! :shock: I'm afraid there won't be a Christmas post from me on this occasion - sorry - you guys have really been having some in depth convos and I probably cannot add anything of value to them - Sezi, you're a proper expert on "the system" you are!

Hayley - you asked if I'd posted hospital bag pics - no, not yet because I've ended up having to buy a bigger bag for my stuff today as my lovely red weekend bag was just too small - there's some amount of stuff to take in! I will repack everything into my new bag and post pics of both mine and baby's bags :thumbup:

Anyway...I is back and have got a big bag of nuv for y'all :hugs::kiss: For those having a crappy time for one reason or another...just remember that nothing bad or sad lasts forever, happier days are just around the corner :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie im sorry DH was mean :hugs:

thanks new mummy i think well be ok he was just a major ass last night!

im trying to do housework to no avail :(


----------



## TrinityMom

UOTE=new mummy2010;11235099]


TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> April-- well done on your win everything helps hey! I hope you and Jay sort things out im guessin all this is to do with the whole money/not living together/csa for DD's dad's thing and it will hopefully pass big hugs xx
> 
> Sara-im not saying anything anymore on the matter apart from what i said the other day !!
> 
> Trin-hope your medicine sorts out your cough, you sound in tremendous pain no like, i have a question for you....i have been full of cold for nearly a week now, it started on monday evening and was what i thought my hayfever but it's not its a full blown green snotty COLD its making me miserable and making sleeping 10x worse than it was already what can i take??
> 
> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO NY TURTLE DADDY'S
> 
> I did order a card off Reece & Nathaniel and it tried to get delivered ysterday whilst we were out, i rushed tp PO to see if it had made it back there but NO, soooo someone will have to go collect it tomorrow now.
> 
> But i have shown it too him on e-mail and he got sad and emotional bless
> 
> we have been to our antenatel classs today was a quite informative but we didnt stay until the end which was going to be on PND and BF and suchlike oh and dressing bebe etc so i decided i know enough about those things, and i dont think we will be BF
> 
> Emandi-lovely pic's glad everything was swell and all A*
> 
> Addie- sorry DH was a poofuck yesterday but HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
> 
> If you can bare it, put honey on slices of onion and then drain it off and have 2 teaspoon every 4 hours. Really helps, but having vomited it I can't stomach it again. Expigen is safe during pregnancy (that's what I'm trying now). Head over a bowl of steaming water with peppermint or eucalytus oil. Or any of the homoeopathic (not herbal) cough syrups.
> 
> Also for immune boosting Echinacea root (best is you can specifically get the root) extractClick to expand...

Is there any homoeopathic remedies just for cold's i have'nt got a cough just a cold[/QUOTE]

The echinacea is brilliant for that


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Wow that was a quiet Sunday on the thread, hope you've all had lovely days:hugs:

I took Holly to the fair, which she loved, and then at about 3.30pm I went off on the bike for a few hours, 'twas magnificus:thumbup: Quite tired now though, and VERY HUNGRY! Just cooking some nosh at the mo:happydance: I went on a great route including the Chateau of Versailles and its huge country park. Then hit some fields and woods and looped back home, 57km which off road isn't too bad a distance in preparation for next week. And by Golly the bath I just had was DELICIOUS:cloud9:

*Sarachka* that's moderately poofucks, how certain of O date are you? :shrug:

*newmummy* hello! :wave: OMG I'm glad I didn't have the 'dressing baby' bit, I'd have been reprimanded for my lack of coordinated outfits:haha: Mind you my DH _always_ puts Hollinka's clothes on back to front:dohh: The buttons are always at the front and the motifs at the back for him:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey turts! :hi: lounging in bed with dh after cooking a big breakfast for him on daddy's day. Having a great day thus far! I am going to visit me dear old dad soon. I bought him an ice cream cake and I think I'll get him a nice watch as well. Dh actually noticed my hair cut! And even better he mentions all casually that he's getting an SA tomorrow. Made the appointment all on his own :). I feel like maybe we are finally on the same page with ttc. :cry: I hope u girls are having a wonderful Sunday! TTYL :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> on the plus side i put 10 on bingo and have won 120 lol :)

Yoooooouupeeee!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/bingo.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey turts! :hi: lounging in bed with dh after cooking a big breakfast for him on daddy's day. Having a great day thus far! I am going to visit me dear old dad soon. I bought him an ice cream cake and I think I'll get him a nice watch as well. Dh actually noticed my hair cut! And even better he mentions all casually that he's getting an SA tomorrow. Made the appointment all on his own :). I feel like maybe we are finally on the same page with ttc. :cry: I hope u girls are having a wonderful Sunday! TTYL :kiss:

Hey that's great news newbie:hugs: About being on the same page:thumbup: Sounds like a lovely day you have planned, even after all these months on this thread it's odd to think that I'll be off to bed soon when you USA girls are just starting the day!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hiya peeps :wave:
> 
> My friend has left to go home now and I've been catching up for almost an hour! :shock: I'm afraid there won't be a Christmas post from me on this occasion - sorry - you guys have really been having some in depth convos and I probably cannot add anything of value to them - Sezi, you're a proper expert on "the system" you are!
> 
> Hayley - you asked if I'd posted hospital bag pics - no, not yet because I've ended up having to buy a bigger bag for my stuff today as my lovely red weekend bag was just too small - there's some amount of stuff to take in! I will repack everything into my new bag and post pics of both mine and baby's bags :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...I is back and have got a big bag of nuv for y'all :hugs::kiss: For those having a crappy time for one reason or another...just remember that nothing bad or sad lasts forever, happier days are just around the corner :flower:

fanks for my bit of nuv from the nuv bag Kit :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/cuisine-marmite.gif I'm just browning the cheese on my newly invented frankendinner of this evening, which I will call 'Cycle Pie'- since it's the kind of thing you might cook coming back late from 4hrs cycling:haha: 

In an oven dish- a layer of steamed green beans, a layer of cooked rice, a layer of tomato/onion/garlic sauce, sprinkled with grated Emmental and put in the oven to go melty! Don't know what it will taste like! Just had some sardines on wholemeal toasted bread to keep me going and for my protein though, I love sardines:munch: Those jellied eels in England though were the best:cloud9: Are you all having nice dindins?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my thread clearing again am I :dohh: My Cycle Pie was yummy, but then I was so hungry I would have found a roll of toilet paper nomnom I'm sure!

Nighty night gals, off to rest my weary cycling bod :kiss: XxxxxxX


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my eyes are stinging loads, I forgot my cycling glasses and got about 20 flies in each eye, ouchy pouchy. I had to pick out thick clumps of squashed fly from the lower inner lids of my eyes when I got back :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mmmmm :munch: - your cycle pie sounds yummo Bethany :thumbup: Hope you enjoy!

OH made a lovely dinner tonight although the main part was a pre-prepared mushroom and cheese pastry, which he accompanied with steamed baby veg and a lovely dressed beetroot salad :munch: I'm now indulging in a piece of aero bubbly chocolate :cloud9:

OH was mountain biking earlier today too with one of my friend's husbands and his friends. He got the shock of his life as he tells me it was pretty hardcore but "the most fun he's EVER had on a bike" I think I spoil his fun because when we go cycling together, it's all just a bit too "Miss Daisy" for him - I'm glad he had some fun flashing through the woods with his new friends :thumbup: - although not in a raincoat kind of way :flasher: He then went and played a round of golf - so tomorrow, I reckon he'll be waddling just like me :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And my eyes are stinging loads, I forgot my cycling glasses and got about 20 flies in each eye, ouchy pouchy. I had to pick out thick clumps of squashed fly from the lower inner lids of my eyes when I got back :wacko:

Yowser :shock: - that sounds bleurgh :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya! 

Kit fanks for the free nuv :hugs: glad you ha a great time. 

Newbie that is awesome for you! And I guess it paid off... You will be sure to see and sometimes you can stop stressing if you find out sperm is ok and maybe stress is a factor? I think it is for me...

B your dinner sounds yummo. We had a roast with all the trimmings at Adams for fathers day dinner :munch: & we dropped Erin off about 6pm and now chilling though I will definitely require an early night! :sleep: I got about 3 hours in the end last night :sleep: :sleep:

Who all asked about testing... I could have also possibly o'd late and not be due for ages. Considering the HPT situation in Jaynie camp (I have only sacreds in stock) it could be, brace yourselves, Friday when I test. However I could get my :af: tomorrow or Friday :shrug: my cycles since ttc have been 28 - 33 days. Any day now! I hope but I dot think I am not a jot of a symptom and a few cramps in my womb...

April you ok? Are you and J ok? Or did you get bad news from a benefit check? Did I miss something. Cudos on winning at bingo... :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Jaynie m'love :wave:

Did you end up leaving in a taxi the other night then? Was Adam upset? 

You never know about your DPO really do you? If you didn't track O, then anything is possible :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B - sleep tight :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sheesh! I tell you, I really wish I knew what early labour pains felt like. Some of the aches and pains I'm starting to have are definitely new to me and not very pleasant.......hmmmmmmmmmmmm :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya! 

Kit fanks for the free nuv :hugs: glad you ha a great time. 

Newbie that is awesome for you! And I guess it paid off... You will be sure to see and sometimes you can stop stressing if you find out sperm is ok and maybe stress is a factor? I think it is for me...

B your dinner sounds yummo. We had a roast with all the trimmings at Adams for fathers day dinner :munch: & we dropped Erin off about 6pm and now chilling though I will definitely require an early night! :sleep: I got about 3 hours in the end last night :sleep: :sleep:

Who all asked about testing... I could have also possibly o'd late and not be due for ages. Considering the HPT situation in Jaynie camp (I have only sacreds in stock) it could be, brace yourselves, Friday when I test. However I could get my :af: tomorrow or Friday :shrug: my cycles since ttc have been 28 - 33 days. Any day now! I hope but I dot think I am not a jot of a symptom and a few cramps in my womb...

April you ok? Are you and J ok? Or did you get bad news from a benefit check? Did I miss something. Cudos on winning at bingo... :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo Jaynie - de ja vu post!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry for double posting! Stupid phone has booted me off since and told me that it couldn't post my last post :shrug:

I did leave - he was fine but has since been in a really bad mood all day, think cause Erin was it was very stressful! I was nervous because we've never been in thy situation before!

Ooh kit what pains? :shrug: where etc etc? I wish I knew... You would think that early labour pains would be explained????


----------



## firstbaby25

Herro crunchie :hi: Luna! Had a good fathers day everyone?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sorry for double posting! Stupid phone has booted me off since and told me that it couldn't post my last post :shrug:
> 
> I did leave - he was fine but has since been in a really bad mood all day, think cause Erin was it was very stressful! I was nervous because we've never been in thy situation before!
> 
> Ooh kit what pains? :shrug: where etc etc? I wish I knew... You would think that early labour pains would be explained????

Oh dear - hope Adam's mood improves quick smart!

The pains I'm having are very irregular but very low down. I've had no bleeding or anything and the only thing the midwife said labour pains were like was period pain. These aren't much like period pains :shrug: Maybe just things moving? It keeps making me jump though!


----------



## LunaLady

Just popping in to feel all sorry for myself!! :cry:

DH is out at a father's day golfing day and just now I've fallen down the stairs :cry: I just want DH home! I was carrying a plate of food downstairs to eat and relax and it was dark and I tripped on the third to last step and fell down the bottom two. I did manage to only land on my knees, but I went face first into the wall at the bottom of the stairs.... And my food went flying. :cry:

I'm sure baby is fine, it wasn't too terrible a fall and I didn't land on my bottom or belly. My knees are super skinned up and red, though. I tore a hole in one knee of my pants!

What a klutz..... :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Are they the sharp pubic pains? A bit stabby? Irregular? He's improved now, we've dropped Erin off and are having a well deserved chill :thumbup: buuut the problem with his moods is that they last well longer for me know what I mean? AND I'm just not used to it I'm frank and quite restrained you know I pick my 'fights'... Anyway, we live another day... I'm on some sort of adrenaline high I think because I don't feel in the least bit tired :shrug: - I definitely should...


----------



## firstbaby25

O no Luna :hugs: I totally understand! I feel sorry for myself sometimes though not always... Hope you are ok you should take some rest for sure and maybe some sugar?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Kit fanks for the free nuv :hugs: glad you ha a great time.
> 
> Newbie that is awesome for you! And I guess it paid off... You will be sure to see and sometimes you can stop stressing if you find out sperm is ok and maybe stress is a factor? I think it is for me...
> 
> B your dinner sounds yummo. We had a roast with all the trimmings at Adams for fathers day dinner :munch: & we dropped Erin off about 6pm and now chilling though I will definitely require an early night! :sleep: I got about 3 hours in the end last night :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> Who all asked about testing... I could have also possibly o'd late and not be due for ages. Considering the HPT situation in Jaynie camp (I have only sacreds in stock) it could be, brace yourselves, Friday when I test. However I could get my :af: tomorrow or Friday :shrug: my cycles since ttc have been 28 - 33 days. Any day now! I hope but I dot think I am not a jot of a symptom and a few cramps in my womb...
> 
> April you ok? Are you and J ok? Or did you get bad news from a benefit check? Did I miss something. Cudos on winning at bingo... :thumbup:

hello love, didnt have a benefit check yet... Jay was just a proper poohead last night flipped out over his broken laptop and took it out on me saying some horrible things, i made him leave but he came back at 2am lol all is ok now, he cooked me breakfast to say sorry :)


----------



## mummyApril

awww Luna lots of hugs i remember when i was first pregnant and didnt know about it i fell on my butt on ice infront of tons of people and cars! nice move by me, but i hope youre ok xx


----------



## mummyApril

Kit about labour pains, mine with Faye started like period pains, were irregular at first but as they got stronger they got regular, not sure what the pain you are getting are except maybe shes engaging further ready for an appearance :) x


----------



## addie25

Hormones + family = trouble lol

I was cutting up a cake for fathers day and it has balloons on it and my brother says he wants a piece with a balloon and so did I . So I start cutting n my dad goes ur cutting huge pieces N I said I need to to get the balloons. He again says they r so big and I say in a firm voice " Eric and I would like a BALLOON" lol they backed off.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi girls :wave: we're having roast for dinner too jaynie. Had a great day with my dad. He loved the watch and looked quite funny wearing it around the house with his scruffy weekend clothes. :haha: I also got a yummy ice cream cake from baskin robins, cookies n cream with chocolate cake :munch:
Luna! I'm glad u and baby are ok. That could have been way worse. :hugs:
Kit, u make me nervous speaking of pains. we have to make it another two Sundays! Do u have a Birth plan? I was wondering about drugs and all that. Forgive me if I'm prying too much.
Moooooooooolly! Miss u! :cry:


----------



## addie25

Mmm ice cream cake sounds great.


----------



## Mollykins

April, glad things are better between you and Jay.
Luna, I'm sorry you fell sweets. :hugs: 
Jaynie, sorry Adam was being a butt today. :(
Kit, have you had yourself a baby then? You post up about possible labour pains and then *poof* you disappear. Hmmm. :-k
Oh B, ick about the bug bits in your eye lashes. :sick: Glad you enjoyed your ride though.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh yeah, Newbie, great news about the SA!


----------



## mummyApril

I can't wait until I see the midwife tomorrow so she can tell me how James is lying he's definitely moved (mayb due to braxton hicks) his back is to my back now (I think) as I'm getting what I think are elbows and arms really really proding me on my c section scar, feels like he mayb trying to engage oh I don't kno lol but def not transverse anymore no kicks out the side which is a relief ouchy lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning! Pissy rain weather today so a snuggly home day. I hope that wasn't it for the summer! 

Kit I hope you fritter loads of your day on bnb now you're on ML! As for the labour pains I couldn't say, the one day I had no BH contractions or niggles was the day my water's broke. The only thing I had was a big enormous vibe all day, and tidying mania at midnight an hour before they broke :haha: Oh and baby felt really really low and heavy that day, as though my tummy would snap. And I felt really calm and dreamy all day. So not much help to you there!


I was well jel of my friends who didn't lose a nights sleep on account of childbirth, hope you go into labour one morning after a good sleep, I was soo tired for missing a night, you can't catch it up once bubba is born :wacko:

Jaynie you tease, testing Friday!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oops gotta go, little shouty monkey to see to...


----------



## mummyApril

Angel had a awful nights sleep and is scared of even going downstairs on her own cos her dumbass sperm donor thought it would be cool to freak her out about ghosts! Except he didn't tell her any truths about what they do just if you are scared of ghosts they throw things at you! He seriously needs a bloody brain transplant!


----------



## Essie

Morning!

Luna - Sorry you fell, hope you and baby are okay. When i was about 8 weeks I slipped over twice in the snow and landed on my bum. Painful but no harm done!

April - hope baby is lying in a good position when you see mw today :thumbup:

B - Hope your rain goes away! We have blue skies at the moment but predicted rain later I think. 

Kit - how are your possible labour pains coming along? what're you feeling?

I have my scan this morning to see if baby has turned or not, then a consultants appointment straight afterwards. Then i have to drop DH off at work and I'm hoping the weather will stay nice enough so i can get out in the garden again. I did some gardening yesterday and there's many things i still want to do.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Essie, well at least the rain is good for our garden and veggie patch!

Luna I fell on ice going to the hospital for a check up at 8 months-ish, and 2 hunky men jumped out a passing van and helped me up so it wasn't all bad :haha: 

I really fancy some sesame snaps :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy!:hi: How are you lovely? :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> April, glad things are better between you and Jay.
> Luna, I'm sorry you fell sweets. :hugs:
> Jaynie, sorry Adam was being a butt today. :(
> Kit, have you had yourself a baby then? You post up about possible labour pains and then *poof* you disappear. Hmmm. :-k
> Oh B, ick about the bug bits in your eye lashes. :sick: Glad you enjoyed your ride though.

Yes Kit, any quietness from you and you know what we're all thinking!:happydance: OMG it's soooo exciting!!! Anyday now! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Good mat leave all.....I mean morning :haha:

:wohoo: - I am a lady what doesn't work for 9 months now!!!!! Right now I feel like I am off for maybe 2 weeks - it's definitely not sunk in - weird! :wacko:

So how does this bright and sunny Monday morning find you all? Sorry for mentioning pains then disappearing last night - I had to go to bed after my nice weekend so hence why I inadvertently chucked that bomb in then ran - sorry ladies. The upshot of last night's strange pains and twinges is apparently nothing :shrug: I had a very uncomfortable night feeling more of the same though. It did feel like period pains which tightened across the bottom of my bump but very irregular. When they happened, they really made me tense up...must learn not to do that when the real contractions start! 

So, I'm going to see my midwife later this morning, I'll see what she thinks. Then tomorrow is the third and final ante-natal class. Also, we took the hospital tour on Saturday morning which I think was quite useful in terms of it not feeling so alien when we need to go in. It's all getting very close now isn't it!? And I managed to break the zip on my new hospital bag :growlmad: but it's just the side zip so I'll not be buying yet another for the sake of that I don't think.

Anyhooooooo, I'm going back to comment my big pregnant butt off :thumbup:

Happy Mondays to all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Just popping in to feel all sorry for myself!! :cry:
> 
> DH is out at a father's day golfing day and just now I've fallen down the stairs :cry: I just want DH home! I was carrying a plate of food downstairs to eat and relax and it was dark and I tripped on the third to last step and fell down the bottom two. I did manage to only land on my knees, but I went face first into the wall at the bottom of the stairs.... And my food went flying. :cry:
> 
> I'm sure baby is fine, it wasn't too terrible a fall and I didn't land on my bottom or belly. My knees are super skinned up and red, though. I tore a hole in one knee of my pants!
> 
> What a klutz..... :cry:

Oh my Luna - sounds like you had a near miss. I know how horrible doing that is, remember wallgate? Like me, it sounds like your knees/legs took the worst of the fall, so please don't worry. I had to take my meeting that day while shaking like a leaf - I bet you were all shaky too.

Hope you're ok now m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Are they the sharp pubic pains? A bit stabby? Irregular? He's improved now, we've dropped Erin off and are having a well deserved chill :thumbup: buuut the problem with his moods is that they last well longer for me know what I mean? AND I'm just not used to it I'm frank and quite restrained you know I pick my 'fights'... Anyway, we live another day... I'm on some sort of adrenaline high I think because I don't feel in the least bit tired :shrug: - I definitely should...

The pains started a bit stabby then over the course of the night turned more period like...very uncomfortable :wacko:

Hope you did manage to get some shut eye :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit about labour pains, mine with Faye started like period pains, were irregular at first but as they got stronger they got regular, not sure what the pain you are getting are except maybe shes engaging further ready for an appearance :) x

Thanks April - I think you might be right as it's all died down today - It's amazing how scared it made me last night when I thought maybe this was it. I'm not so prepared maybe as I thought :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hormones + family = trouble lol
> 
> I was cutting up a cake for fathers day and it has balloons on it and my brother says he wants a piece with a balloon and so did I . So I start cutting n my dad goes ur cutting huge pieces N I said I need to to get the balloons. He again says they r so big and I say in a firm voice " Eric and I would like a BALLOON" lol they backed off.

:haha:

Milk it addie - like we said before, it's amazing what you'll be able to get away with right now!! :winkwink:

Sorry you're still feeling so awful about all the injections - I really don't blame you at all.:hugs:


----------



## poas

Helloooooo! Kit I have been sporadically checking to see if you've popped!
How are you all? I probably won't reply for ages as I am poo, but wish you all a lovely monday xx


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi girls :wave: we're having roast for dinner too jaynie. Had a great day with my dad. He loved the watch and looked quite funny wearing it around the house with his scruffy weekend clothes. :haha: I also got a yummy ice cream cake from baskin robins, cookies n cream with chocolate cake :munch:
> Luna! I'm glad u and baby are ok. That could have been way worse. :hugs:
> Kit, u make me nervous speaking of pains. we have to make it another two Sundays! Do u have a Birth plan? I was wondering about drugs and all that. Forgive me if I'm prying too much.
> Moooooooooolly! Miss u! :cry:

Hiya Newb :kiss:

Glad you had a lovely day with dad :cloud9: That cake sounds fab :munch:

Sorry to make you nervous m'love - I made myself nervous too! :haha: I have a birth plan of sorts - very relaxed which basically says all will be taken as it comes, I would like the option of the birthing pool if appropriate and available and I want to be told what my options for pain relief are as the labour progresses - nothing is off limits. If I feel I need it, I'm going to have it. No way will I suffer unneccessarily. That said, I won't take anything I don't really need. Put it like this, it all sounds do-able right? :thumbup: Oh, and of course you're not prying...you lovelies can ask me anything you like! :flower:

Also, I'm so glad you and OH are beginning to revolve around the same planet. It seems like OH has finally responded now that the pressure is off - arranging the SA is a massive step and shows that TTC is very much on his agenda, he's just not vocalised it - how typical of a man eh? You must finally have a smidge of inner peace knowing this and for this, I'm so happy :cloud9: :hugs: Things are going to come together :happydance: (no pun intended :winkwink:)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April, glad things are better between you and Jay.
> Luna, I'm sorry you fell sweets. :hugs:
> Jaynie, sorry Adam was being a butt today. :(
> Kit, have you had yourself a baby then? You post up about possible labour pains and then *poof* you disappear. Hmmm. :-k
> Oh B, ick about the bug bits in your eye lashes. :sick: Glad you enjoyed your ride though.

Sorry lovely - I didn't mean to go *poof* - will need to be more mindful of my posts as I'll be the same when it's your turns :happydance:

You doing ok my lovely - did you get something for the anaemia? Iron tablets are usually the thing I think? At least it answers why you have felt so crappy. My blood count has been the one thing that has impressed my midwife but she explained if you are very healthy in this department before you become pregnant, then it's likely you will be throughout the pregnancy. There is just so much that is beyond our control though eh?

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Angel had a awful nights sleep and is scared of even going downstairs on her own cos her dumbass sperm donor thought it would be cool to freak her out about ghosts! Except he didn't tell her any truths about what they do just if you are scared of ghosts they throw things at you! He seriously needs a bloody brain transplant!

:nope: Poor Angel.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning!
> 
> Luna - Sorry you fell, hope you and baby are okay. When i was about 8 weeks I slipped over twice in the snow and landed on my bum. Painful but no harm done!
> 
> April - hope baby is lying in a good position when you see mw today :thumbup:
> 
> B - Hope your rain goes away! We have blue skies at the moment but predicted rain later I think.
> 
> Kit - how are your possible labour pains coming along? what're you feeling?
> 
> I have my scan this morning to see if baby has turned or not, then a consultants appointment straight afterwards. Then i have to drop DH off at work and I'm hoping the weather will stay nice enough so i can get out in the garden again. I did some gardening yesterday and there's many things i still want to do.

Morning Essie :wave:

Whatever I was feeling overnight has now taken a backseat, so I guess it was just things moving/preparing??

Let us know how you go at the scan :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Helloooooo! Kit I have been sporadically checking to see if you've popped!
> How are you all? I probably won't reply for ages as I am poo, but wish you all a lovely monday xx

Hellooooooo to you too Lissy :wave:

Thanks for popping by...no pop for me yet obviously :)

How's everything going with you? You still in as much pain and discomfort as before? I really hope the brace has helped a little over time but it must be getting rather hot and sticky to wear now with the temperatures getting hotter now :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkeypants!

I imagine that I will be spending A LOT of time on here with you chaps - I think of you all as my virtual security blanket :hugs: I will need to run every slightly out of the norm ache and pain by you so you can all tell me what's happening or not :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a Scottish man talking on the radio as I write this, reminds me of you Kit :friends: And I'm glad your DH enjoyed exposing himself out mountain biking :flasher:

Just strolled to the shops in the rain to buy food on a tight budget, I left my purse under the seat of DH's car :dohh: But have the necessary for a beef bourgignon which I'll put on at midday for this evening :munch:

Kit I had the same birth plan as you, the open plan :haha: In any case my friends who had a set plan had to make last minute radical changes!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit sounds like good ol braxton hicks to me, alarming though arent they! 
i have a very big feeling this baby is going to make an early appearance! i just struggled to walk home due to a very sharp shooting pain accompanied with period like pains! so my mission today is to get everything ready just in case! Jay may come home from work but not sure yet, i dont want to go to hospital and them look at me stupidly as this is my 3rd :/


----------



## mummyApril

Kit you actually have 2 weeks today! which means any day now! woo hoo cannot believe our first turtle baby will be here soon :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now I'm listening to Woman's Hour on radio 4, a programme about the increase of ladies in their 40's having abortions. 

Jaynie it's raining so I'm a bit stuck indoors so can you wee on a stick to entertain me please? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April you might be the first to pop!!!


----------



## mummyApril

nooo i cant yet its too early i wont let him! im not ready! and hed be so small :( i dont want him to stay in hospital without me :cry:
fingers crossed hes just engaging or being naughty x


----------



## HollyMonkey

ON TOPIC! I think I'm miss AnnovulatoryPants this cycle because my temp is still low :shrug: 

Sarachka do you have perfect vision? You could always post your weesticks for me to squint at for rainy day entertainment too, just in case I see something you can't?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmm yes 31 weeks is a tad early but at least he'd be easier to squeeze out :haha: I had a friend who I was chatting to on the phone nearing my due date and at the end of our chat she wished me a small and slippery baby, which I think is about the best you _can_ wish for someone heavily pregnant!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, I'm off to do something useful, like cooking lunch while LO sleeps:thumbup:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Ok prob TMI but when I he kicks its shooting down into my va-va? I don't know how to explain how it feels!


----------



## mummyApril

Yes less painful would be nice! Still scary though :/


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I'm a bundle of crappyness today :nope: Still so sick. I went to the doctor today and lots of inflammation and mucous on the lungs so I'm on an antibiotic and my neck is in a brace because of the bulging disc. She wants me to wear the brace continually except in the bath :shock: Sleeping will be interesting

Going to catch up now


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/cuisine-marmite.gif I'm just browning the cheese on my newly invented frankendinner of this evening, which I will call 'Cycle Pie'- since it's the kind of thing you might cook coming back late from 4hrs cycling:haha:
> 
> In an oven dish- a layer of steamed green beans, a layer of cooked rice, a layer of tomato/onion/garlic sauce, sprinkled with grated Emmental and put in the oven to go melty! Don't know what it will taste like! Just had some sardines on wholemeal toasted bread to keep me going and for my protein though, I love sardines:munch: Those jellied eels in England though were the best:cloud9: Are you all having nice dindins?

That does sound very nommy :munch: MIL came round with some pea soup she had cooked and then stayed for dinner. Really didn't feel like company.. But on the plus side, Ch'ien and I kept it down til she left....then it reappeared


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And my eyes are stinging loads, I forgot my cycling glasses and got about 20 flies in each eye, ouchy pouchy. I had to pick out thick clumps of squashed fly from the lower inner lids of my eyes when I got back :wacko:

Eeuuw! After I was :sick: last night and brushed my teeth I thought i'd missed a bit...but it turned out to be a tiny moth :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sheesh! I tell you, I really wish I knew what early labour pains felt like. Some of the aches and pains I'm starting to have are definitely new to me and not very pleasant.......hmmmmmmmmmmmm :-k

A lot like period pains or back ache. But what I tell all my mums is: you're not going to miss labour! It gets progressively stronger and longer and closer together. And if you fob off the early pains as backache or something then that's even better for you because labour feels shorter. If you start timing from the first twinge, it feels like it goes on forever


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Just popping in to feel all sorry for myself!! :cry:
> 
> DH is out at a father's day golfing day and just now I've fallen down the stairs :cry: I just want DH home! I was carrying a plate of food downstairs to eat and relax and it was dark and I tripped on the third to last step and fell down the bottom two. I did manage to only land on my knees, but I went face first into the wall at the bottom of the stairs.... And my food went flying. :cry:
> 
> I'm sure baby is fine, it wasn't too terrible a fall and I didn't land on my bottom or belly. My knees are super skinned up and red, though. I tore a hole in one knee of my pants!
> 
> What a klutz..... :cry:

Oh Luna, sorry! :hugs: That sounds like something I would do :wacko: Take Arnica 30CH for bruising


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> April, glad things are better between you and Jay.
> Luna, I'm sorry you fell sweets. :hugs:
> Jaynie, sorry Adam was being a butt today. :(
> Kit, have you had yourself a baby then? You post up about possible labour pains and then *poof* you disappear. Hmmm. :-k
> Oh B, ick about the bug bits in your eye lashes. :sick: Glad you enjoyed your ride though.

:wohoo::wohoo:IT'S MOLLY!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:
HOW ARE YOU CHICKEBOO?


----------



## Essie

Well all my efforts have succeeded and baby is now head down :thumbup: The consultant helpfully pointed out she could still turn back, but i'm crossing my fingers and urging her to stay head down now. Sonographer said they can't tell engagement from a scan, but he said from where he had to scan to find her head he'd estimate that she's not far from starting to engage, so will see what midwife says on thursday.


BP was 137/73 which consultant said was borderline, and just to keep an eye on it. I said i'm seeing MW on thursday so he was happy with that. Baby is measuring a little ahead, but still within the normal limits, he estimated weight at just over 6lb, but i know how inaccurate that can be. But all sounded positive. No more consultant appts/scans now, just mw appointments :happydance:

I popped into the ward I work on as well to say hello and everyone said "god you're huge" and when i said 4 more weeks they all looked :shock: But I'm happy baby measures fine, fluid levels are normal so all it a-okay :thumbup:

Off to do some gardening now. Once I started yesterday I can now see a thousand things that I need to do, but have promised DH i will take it easy and not do too much.

Hope everyone is having a good monday :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> ON TOPIC! I think I'm miss AnnovulatoryPants this cycle because my temp is still low :shrug:
> 
> Sarachka do you have perfect vision? You could always post your weesticks for me to squint at for rainy day entertainment too, just in case I see something you can't?

Did you maybe just ovulate early :shrug: before weesticks arrived?

And I love the idea of The French Lab....we'll courier all our weesticks over for Munkie-verification :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Ok prob TMI but when I he kicks its shooting down into my va-va? I don't know how to explain how it feels!

Not nice :nope: SOunds like he's just dropped quite low? Or maybe you're feeling gravity more because he's vertical now instead of transverse?

What is your birth plan? ARe you trying for a VBAC or do they automatically caesar?


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Well all my efforts have succeeded and baby is now head down :thumbup: The consultant helpfully pointed out she could still turn back, but i'm crossing my fingers and urging her to stay head down now. Sonographer said they can't tell engagement from a scan, but he said from where he had to scan to find her head he'd estimate that she's not far from starting to engage, so will see what midwife says on thursday.
> 
> 
> BP was 137/73 which consultant said was borderline, and just to keep an eye on it. I said i'm seeing MW on thursday so he was happy with that. Baby is measuring a little ahead, but still within the normal limits, he estimated weight at just over 6lb, but i know how inaccurate that can be. But all sounded positive. No more consultant appts/scans now, just mw appointments :happydance:
> 
> I popped into the ward I work on as well to say hello and everyone said "god you're huge" and when i said 4 more weeks they all looked :shock: But I'm happy baby measures fine, fluid levels are normal so all it a-okay :thumbup:
> 
> Off to do some gardening now. Once I started yesterday I can now see a thousand things that I need to do, but have promised DH i will take it easy and not do too much.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good monday :kiss:

:yipee::yipee:YAY!!!! And Yay for spinning babies!!!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Such an inspiring story!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit sounds like good ol braxton hicks to me, alarming though arent they!
> i have a very big feeling this baby is going to make an early appearance! i just struggled to walk home due to a very sharp shooting pain accompanied with period like pains! so my mission today is to get everything ready just in case! Jay may come home from work but not sure yet, i dont want to go to hospital and them look at me stupidly as this is my 3rd :/

Yep - spot on April, that's what the midwife thinks too. I'm just back and I described what I'd felt and she said the fact that it had stopped indicates it was likely just BH - I've never had them till now, so I feel like a bit stoopid :blush:

I think it might be a good idea to have your stuff ready just in case - it's peace of mind even if nothing happens :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> There's a Scottish man talking on the radio as I write this, reminds me of you Kit :friends: And I'm glad your DH enjoyed exposing himself out mountain biking :flasher:
> 
> Just strolled to the shops in the rain to buy food on a tight budget, I left my purse under the seat of DH's car :dohh: But have the necessary for a beef bourgignon which I'll put on at midday for this evening :munch:
> 
> Kit I had the same birth plan as you, the open plan :haha: In any case my friends who had a set plan had to make last minute radical changes!

I don't think a rigid birth plan is for me either..I'd just be disappointed if it all had to change as often they do :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> I'm a bundle of crappyness today :nope: Still so sick. I went to the doctor today and lots of inflammation and mucous on the lungs so I'm on an antibiotic and my neck is in a brace because of the bulging disc. She wants me to wear the brace continually except in the bath :shock: Sleeping will be interesting
> 
> Going to catch up now

Oh Trin...when will it all end? You're having it really rough at the moment! I feel for you having the neck issue as well. It was a bulging neck disc that caused my mum's complete paralysis at Christmas time - I hope the neck brace pops it back in, but I suppose being able to stop coughing would be a start eh? :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sheesh! I tell you, I really wish I knew what early labour pains felt like. Some of the aches and pains I'm starting to have are definitely new to me and not very pleasant.......hmmmmmmmmmmmm :-k
> 
> A lot like period pains or back ache. But what I tell all my mums is: you're not going to miss labour! It gets progressively stronger and longer and closer together. And if you fob off the early pains as backache or something then that's even better for you because labour feels shorter. If you start timing from the first twinge, it feels like it goes on foreverClick to expand...

Thanks Trin - yeah, I think I need to be less sensitive to every twinge or like you say, labour will be a much longer event than needs be. It's my childbirth virgin-itis kicking in :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And my eyes are stinging loads, I forgot my cycling glasses and got about 20 flies in each eye, ouchy pouchy. I had to pick out thick clumps of squashed fly from the lower inner lids of my eyes when I got back :wacko:
> 
> Eeuuw! After I was :sick: last night and brushed my teeth I thought i'd missed a bit...but it turned out to be a tiny moth :sick::sick::sick:Click to expand...

:sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Well all my efforts have succeeded and baby is now head down :thumbup: The consultant helpfully pointed out she could still turn back, but i'm crossing my fingers and urging her to stay head down now. Sonographer said they can't tell engagement from a scan, but he said from where he had to scan to find her head he'd estimate that she's not far from starting to engage, so will see what midwife says on thursday.
> 
> 
> BP was 137/73 which consultant said was borderline, and just to keep an eye on it. I said i'm seeing MW on thursday so he was happy with that. Baby is measuring a little ahead, but still within the normal limits, he estimated weight at just over 6lb, but i know how inaccurate that can be. But all sounded positive. No more consultant appts/scans now, just mw appointments :happydance:
> 
> I popped into the ward I work on as well to say hello and everyone said "god you're huge" and when i said 4 more weeks they all looked :shock: But I'm happy baby measures fine, fluid levels are normal so all it a-okay :thumbup:
> 
> Off to do some gardening now. Once I started yesterday I can now see a thousand things that I need to do, but have promised DH i will take it easy and not do too much.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good monday :kiss:

:happydance: So pleased everything looks good Essie :thumbup:

Re your BP - I would have thought that 137/73 wouldn't be anything to worry about really - at least when I've had similar readings I've been told it's good :shrug: Maybe it just depends what your BP would normally be and how different it is now?

How nice of your workmates to say you're huge :nope: There are ways to say that you're very pregnant without saying it like that surely? I've been very lucky that noone has been mean or thoughtless like that to me. Hope it didn't hurt your feelings m'love :hugs:

Yes...please do take it easy in the garden - it is a beautiful sunny day though - I think lunch with Shrub is in order for me :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I see lines.

B this was a wicked trick.


----------



## HollyMonkey

post pic!

nowwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Such an inspiring story!

Wow - it is indeed! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I just knew I was going to get the best rainy day entertainment EVER since Jaynie's been having period pains FAR too long and is such a NOVICE and never wees when she should without prompting :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I see lines.
> 
> B this was a wicked trick.

ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!! EXCITED!!!!!!!!! PICS NOWWWWWWW!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif Post pic NOW! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all I'm on my lunch soooo hungry

How are ya'all?

Missed a very chatty night or mornin need to catch up now!!

I still feel full of cold and can't wait to finish work these kiddies are knocking it out of me


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gifMUNKIE WANTS PICShttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gifOr will eat youhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Just plugging lappy in etc etc...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gifMUNKIE WANTS PICShttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gifOr will eat youhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif

Jaynie - you'd better do as she says - she's scary :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fi fi fo fum


https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif


https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif


https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/petit-gorille-king-kong-4.gif


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi all I'm on my lunch soooo hungry
> 
> How are ya'all?
> 
> Missed a very chatty night or mornin need to catch up now!!
> 
> I still feel full of cold and can't wait to finish work these kiddies are knocking it out of me

hiya Hayley...you've tuned in at a good time!!! Jaynie has some lines to show us :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Just plugging lappy in etc etc...

Take your time, don't mind us:-=

Bet you're all fumbly and shaky with excitement and can't steady your hand to get the lead plugged in:wohoo:

I am anyway:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm on my lunch soooo hungry
> 
> How are ya'all?
> 
> Missed a very chatty night or mornin need to catch up now!!
> 
> I still feel full of cold and can't wait to finish work these kiddies are knocking it out of me
> 
> hiya Hayley...you've tuned in at a good time!!! Jaynie has some lines to show us :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes Hayley, I booked Jaynie in to entertain me this rainy monday:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

It's true what they say...

A watched weestick never posts :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> It's true what they say...
> 
> A watched weestick never posts :shrug:

It's agonising isn't it? I've been waiting 4 and a half hours now:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl:

I am on lappy! I am here now about to do the picture poster!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I am on lappy! I am here now about to do the picture poster!

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I am on lappy! I am here now about to do the picture poster!

Forget the prologue, just get on with it dear:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Post jaynie damn you!!


----------



## firstbaby25

First wee stick photo for you to :munch: and :-k over. More to come.
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 13


----------



## firstbaby25

wee stick photo 2

The last one may be the best... I started taking photo's about 3 mins after...
 



Attached Files:







test 2.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> First wee stick photo for you to :munch: and :-k over. More to come.

I SEE IT!!!!!!!!! THERE'S A LINE!!!!!! O.M.G. I may go into early labour!!! *breathes*

:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> First wee stick photo for you to :munch: and :-k over. More to come.


me seeeeeee :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

Holy shit Jay!!! You've done it!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

NUMBER THREE! I'm sorry to spam the thread. I am indeed extrememly shaky. It could still be false :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







test 3.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HollyMonkey

CONGRATULATIONS JAYNIE!!!!!!!

That's deffo lines on all, no question! Do a digi to believe it!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> wee stick photo 2
> 
> The last one may be the best... I started taking photo's about 3 mins after...

YOU ARE UP THE DUFF!!!!!!!!! 

:cry: So happy - you must use a sacred digi - you said you had some didn't you!!!???

We need the woooooooooooooords now!!! I have palpitations :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

They lines are there Jaynie!! Now go dig out the sacred digi!!

Those a positive for sure. you're pregnant!!! Congrats! I'm seriously so happ for you!


----------



## firstbaby25

The best for last.... 

I dunno what made me do this contrast photo but you can see the line on it on my phone. 

So I could throw up. You guys saying you see it makes it all the more real. PLUS I only did it to satisy Monkey pants and I found a spare £ store test...
 



Attached Files:







test 4.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> NUMBER THREE! I'm sorry to spam the thread. I am indeed extrememly shaky. It could still be false :shrug:

You've got to be kidding....there's no doubt about those lines..I have not squinted in the least to see those beauties!

DO A DIGI!!!!!!!!

:happydance::yipee: :wohoo:

:hugs::kiss::flower::thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Honestly, I dunno if I am. Aren't you supposed to feel it and that pther earthy shit. Won't lie, didn't need much persuading to do a test after my high temp this morning 36.6... I don't know what to do. What do you do? Phone a doctor? Pass out.... 

Just gotta wait to see if it's a sticky bean if it is indeed a bean and not just a crayon.


----------



## firstbaby25

I love you all... 

Thanks Sarachka I want you to be a bump buddy NOW (if I am to have a bump) :brat: :brat: we will get you preggers next cycle!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I get really shaky when I get BFP's too so you're at least as normal as I am :hugs:

I'm soooo excited for you Jaynie, and had a gut feeling, when you said about period pains and in the same sentence that you're due on Friday for AF! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOW! I have to go to see LO who's being a grizzlepants but will be back later to see the digi confirmation and to partake in festivities:dance:

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Holy shit Jay!!! You've done it!!!

:rofl: :rofl: you crack me up you do!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Honestly, I dunno if I am. Aren't you supposed to feel it and that pther earthy shit. Won't lie, didn't need much persuading to do a test after my high temp this morning 36.6... I don't know what to do. What do you do? Phone a doctor? Pass out....
> 
> Just gotta wait to see if it's a sticky bean if it is indeed a bean and not just a crayon.

Jaynie...anything goes...feel preggy, don't feel preggy...we're all different. First things first....

A SACRED DIGI!! Just you wait till you see those words :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

just realised the last photo looks like a porn film alas t'is not! It's just a scary DVD...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Honestly, I dunno if I am. Aren't you supposed to feel it and that pther earthy shit. Won't lie, didn't need much persuading to do a test after my high temp this morning 36.6... I don't know what to do. What do you do? Phone a doctor? Pass out....
> 
> Just gotta wait to see if it's a sticky bean if it is indeed a bean and not just a crayon.

I'd wait til 6 weeks and if it hasn't fallen out (which it won't:hugs:) then go see your doc:shrug: There's not much to do before that except STOP SMOKING:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I might save the digi *runs for cover* until tomorrow. Will it say enciente even if it's watery piss? I don't need a wee and am about to go out and try and hide it from Adam :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> just realised the last photo looks like a porn film alas t'is not! It's just a scary DVD...

Ah glad you cleared that up....thought it was in part responsible for your BFP :haha:

Did you see that?? YOUR B.F.P. Jaynie!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I couldn't have done it without you all. *IF* I am, it's the London weekend that I conceived. T'is the only time that we dtd. Good things and all.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I might save the digi *runs for cover* until tomorrow. Will it say enciente even if it's watery piss? I don't need a wee and am about to go out and try and hide it from Adam :blush:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I can't stand it....the strength of those lines tells me that a digi will most likely say preggy 1-2 regardless of the concentration of the wee. What does everyone else say?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I might save the digi *runs for cover* until tomorrow. Will it say enciente even if it's watery piss? I don't need a wee and am about to go out and try and hide it from Adam :blush:
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I can't stand it....the strength of those lines tells me that a digi will most likely say preggy 1-2 regardless of the concentration of the wee. What does everyone else say?Click to expand...

I concur:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I couldn't have done it without you all. *IF* I am, it's the London weekend that I conceived. T'is the only time that we dtd. Good things and all.

Well, if that's the case, it was just the right time I suppose :thumbup: How many times have we all said these things happen when they are good and ready to?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> First wee stick photo for you to :munch: and :-k over. More to come.
> 
> I SEE IT!!!!!!!!! THERE'S A LINE!!!!!! O.M.G. I may go into early labour!!! *breathes*
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Maybe the Turtle thread will start working on a 'one in, one out' basis?:shrug: For every birth a BFP, or vice versa:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

OMFG jaynie has a baby on board congrats I see dem lines[/COLOR]


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie what date were you in London? So we can have your rough dpo for the Turtledom records :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

OMFG theres me has a nap and misses this! Jaynie i see the lines clear as anything i knew it! i had that feeling and i waited and waited for you to test (which seemed like agesssssss) and you tested and you done it :D :D im sooo happy for you yay :hugs:
oh and do a digi lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Kit and Holly you both made me lol whilst reading through all of that, Kit are you still breathing? lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> first wee stick photo for you to :munch: And :-k over. More to come.

omg!omg!omg!


----------



## mummyApril

Trin im def going for a VBAC do not want a c section ever again! i had VBAC with Faye and all was fine so fingers crossed i can again, im still getting on off back pain and period like pain mostly back pain, so im keeping an eye on it!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Honestly, I dunno if I am. Aren't you supposed to feel it and that pther earthy shit. Won't lie, didn't need much persuading to do a test after my high temp this morning 36.6... I don't know what to do. What do you do? Phone a doctor? Pass out....
> 
> Just gotta wait to see if it's a sticky bean if it is indeed a bean and not just a crayon.

Like the others have said, pee on a DIGI!!!!!

I am so happy for you I could explode! And you have been feeling twinges all week which (if you had a ticker you would know!) is an early sign. And nausea and all that stuff only starts after 5 weeks usually
:happydance::happydance:JAYNIE IS PREGGO!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit and Holly you both made me lol whilst reading through all of that, Kit are you still breathing? lol x

:haha:

Yes, still breathing deeply...honestly, my heart was really thudding in my chest!!! How fab is this?? :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Holly you both made me lol whilst reading through all of that, Kit are you still breathing? lol x
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Yes, still breathing deeply...honestly, my heart was really thudding in my chest!!! How fab is this?? :happydance:Click to expand...

i know i love it! so happy feeling a bit emosh :cry:


----------



## emandi

JAYNIE ... :happydance::happydance::happydance: ... buuutiful lines !!!

CONGRATULATIONS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

You guys believe it better than I do. Is this why you all want a digi? 

Thanks April :hugs: I hope for a sticky... Thanks trin :hugs: it's defo not sunk in yet! I literally can't believe it! 

B we :sex: on the Saturday 4th dunno when egg drop was OR when LMP was exactly... 

Sarachka... It's all balls about sperm fragmentation and stuff because if I am pregnant I've dtd once this month and I said 'no' to OH pulling out because I knew he was about to drop 3 week old sperm and reasoned that we never got preggo before with 'good' sperm. I invoked sods law (if I am pregnant).

Could the test be dodgy if it's in date and if I have used one out the pack before and got correct -ive??


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> You guys believe it better than I do. Is this why you all want a digi?
> 
> Thanks April :hugs: I hope for a sticky... Thanks trin :hugs: it's defo not sunk in yet! I literally can't believe it!
> 
> B we :sex: on the Saturday 4th dunno when egg drop was OR when LMP was exactly...
> 
> Sarachka... It's all balls about sperm fragmentation and stuff because if I am pregnant I've dtd once this month and I said 'no' to OH pulling out because I knew he was about to drop 3 week old sperm and reasoned that we never got preggo before with 'good' sperm. I invoked sods law (if I am pregnant).
> 
> Could the test be dodgy if it's in date and if I have used one out the pack before and got correct -ive??

Jaynie....you should do a digi as it cuts out any interpretation of lines and removes the possibility of false positives/negatives etc AND there's nothing quite like seeing those words - trust us! :cloud9:


----------



## emandi

Yes yes Jaynie, I have to agree with Kit :winkwink:

Sooooo exciting :happydance:!!!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Yes yes Jaynie, I have to agree with Kit :winkwink:
> 
> Sooooo exciting :happydance:!!!

Isn't it though? I'm so happy I wasn't working and missed this!!

How are you emandi? You and little Emily doing ok?


----------



## firstbaby25

Right I can do a digi at tea time :-k we're at home for tea tonight. It's satay, I can't have it can I? Is that true? I am sorry to be the great thread suspender! :haha: I'm actually a bit excited now :D


----------



## firstbaby25

I have 2 digi's you know... I'm fucked if I get 3 - 4 as no time for science and whatnot...


----------



## Sarachka

why can't you have satay?!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Right I can do a digi at tea time :-k we're at home for tea tonight. It's satay, I can't have it can I? Is that true? I am sorry to be the great thread suspender! :haha: I'm actually a bit excited now :D

A BIT excited???? I've nearly wee'd my pants!

I think you can have satay - I imagine the reason you are saying not is because of the peanut content? My midwife said that unless you or a direct relative has a severe peanut allergy, you can eat peanuts...the advice changes all the time!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah sarachka it's cause people go ott don't they and peanuts. But NONE of my relatives are allergic to nuts... 

You should see the line now :shock: bit ya can't cause it's in my pocket and I don't have my laptop. :shrug: I sort of regret not doing it yesterday on fathers day!


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie - I need a test time...I MUST be on when you post!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit - you know yourself and even before happens that a bfp isn't the end of journey to :baby: just a bit of a holy Grail. I have to survive 9 months without bean falling out :shock: I suppose what will be will be :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Jay is here so we are going up to my room to sort it out ready for baby things just in case, these pains arent going away and its really annoying me now not knowing :/


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit - you know yourself and even before happens that a bfp isn't the end of journey to :baby: just a bit of a holy Grail. I have to survive 9 months without bean falling out :shock: I suppose what will be will be :shrug:

Absolutely - but as this is the first time for this to happen to you, I hope you enjoy it. As time goes on, yes, keep a level head and be realistic - you know from all of us the possibilities and you have a solid knowledge of all things pregnancy...you're a clever girl, you'll handle the situation with aplomb!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Jay is here so we are going up to my room to sort it out ready for baby things just in case, these pains arent going away and its really annoying me now not knowing :/

Oh my April - maybe a quick phonecall to labour ward for advice might be in order? have you had any bleeding/show etc?


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't give EXACT time. I fink I'll do it as soon as we get in cause we will have the house to ourselves.. I suspect 6.20 ish. I'll hold my pee for a couple of hours.

I just allowed a rough due date calendar to help me get a bit excited, it's 26.02.2012 and it's a LEAP year... Uh oh! Freaky stuff.


----------



## firstbaby25

April you can always phone them :shrug: it won't do any harm will it?? If only just to put your mind at rest...

Sarachka - later lover because I'll be with people and not at home as usual if I mms YOU my digi result would you be able to put it on for the girls? Assuming of course you want a pic?? I don't suppose there is a real reason for digi pic??


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> April you can always phone them :shrug: it won't do any harm will it?? If only just to put your mind at rest...
> 
> Sarachka - later lover because I'll be with people and not at home as usual if I mms YOU my digi result would you be able to put it on for the girls? Assuming of course you want a pic?? I don't suppose there is a real reason for digi pic??

There is ALWAYS reason for a bloody weestick pic!!! Digi or no digi!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh and by the way my H1N1 test came back negative :happydance: So just bronchopneumonia and a bulging disc for me :dohh:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I can't give EXACT time. I fink I'll do it as soon as we get in cause we will have the house to ourselves.. I suspect 6.20 ish. I'll hold my pee for a couple of hours.
> 
> I just allowed a rough due date calendar to help me get a bit excited, it's 26.02.2012 and it's a LEAP year... Uh oh! Freaky stuff.

Jaynie! :happydance: I did not believe my BFP at all until I got my digi. The beginning of this thread is full of my pics and my posts going "i think it's an evap" and everyone else saying "you wally, it's def a BFP". A digi definitely takes away the doubt that it isn't a real line (although i wouldn't doubt those lines you've posted!) Congrats :thumbup:

Oh, and my DH and I have our first _real_ anniversary next year as we married on the leap year day in 2008. Would be a good day to have a baby :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Oh and by the way my H1N1 test came back negative :happydance: So just bronchopneumonia and a bulging disc for me :dohh:

Glad your H1N1 is negative :thumbup: Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I can't give EXACT time. I fink I'll do it as soon as we get in cause we will have the house to ourselves.. I suspect 6.20 ish. I'll hold my pee for a couple of hours.
> 
> I just allowed a rough due date calendar to help me get a bit excited, it's 26.02.2012 and it's a LEAP year... Uh oh! Freaky stuff.

Ok....between 6 and 7 it is then!! And hell yeah we want a pic of your digi result! How can you even question whether we'd want a pic...do you know nothing of our wee stick lust???? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Oh and by the way my H1N1 test came back negative :happydance: So just bronchopneumonia and a bulging disc for me :dohh:

Well that's something I suppose...very glad Trin :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys... Y'all are so nuvley to me. I am getting tres excited now Kit! Like you are right I have no reason to be so cautious as to not enjoy it. I can think about it can't I - I've never been this far in my :baby: journey before have I?! 

Trin that's excellent news! As if you needed swine flu! 

Essie when did you get your digi?

B I suspect today I am 14-15dpo usual LP is 13 days long... That satisfy your need for facts and figures??


----------



## firstbaby25

I spy a LUNA lady. I get excited cause I love coming on to :bfp: :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't give EXACT time. I fink I'll do it as soon as we get in cause we will have the house to ourselves.. I suspect 6.20 ish. I'll hold my pee for a couple of hours.
> 
> I just allowed a rough due date calendar to help me get a bit excited, it's 26.02.2012 and it's a LEAP year... Uh oh! Freaky stuff.
> 
> Jaynie! :happydance: I did not believe my BFP at all until I got my digi. The beginning of this thread is full of my pics and my posts going "i think it's an evap" and everyone else saying "you wally, it's def a BFP". A digi definitely takes away the doubt that it isn't a real line (although i wouldn't doubt those lines you've posted!) Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and my DH and I have our first _real_ anniversary next year as we married on the leap year day in 2008. Would be a good day to have a baby :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:I remember all that Essie....it seems ages ago on one hand but on the other I don't know where the time went :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

No bleeding or show Kit which is a good thing, mum said to take some paracetamol and if it still there to call :/ 
Trin glad you don't have the swine :) 
I will be on between 6 and 7 also even if I do end up in hospital! Lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

Although I do want to do another test I'm worried it will say 'not pregnant' on a digi and then I'll be sad... Should I buy another cheapie and a digi too? God... It's hard this life business. I kinda wish hpt's didn't exist. We would never know any different!


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Yes yes Jaynie, I have to agree with Kit :winkwink:
> 
> Sooooo exciting :happydance:!!!
> 
> Isn't it though? I'm so happy I wasn't working and missed this!!
> 
> How are you emandi? You and little Emily doing ok?Click to expand...


Sooo excited for Jaynie! :happydance:
Emily is fine, day 14 in chicken pox wait :shrug:.
I am struggling at work because I get sooo hungry like every 2-3hours and when it strikes it makes me feel really unwell :sick:.
Btw when I was 38weeks I had my c-section :winkwink:. Not long now :flower:.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> No bleeding or show Kit which is a good thing, mum said to take some paracetamol and if it still there to call :/
> Trin glad you don't have the swine :)
> I will be on between 6 and 7 also even if I do end up in hospital! Lol x

...and take it easy too April :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Although I do want to do another test I'm worried it will say 'not pregnant' on a digi and then I'll be sad... Should I buy another cheapie and a digi too? God... It's hard this life business. I kinda wish hpt's didn't exist. We would never know any different!

I will be most surprised if your digi says not pregnant going by the lines on the IC. I'd say, don't spend any more cash right now until there is a need to because soon enough I fear you'll be peeing relentlessly on all sorts of tests as we all do for reassurance. There is plenty of time to join the league of wee-stick bankrupts! :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to feel all sorry for myself!! :cry:
> 
> DH is out at a father's day golfing day and just now I've fallen down the stairs :cry: I just want DH home! I was carrying a plate of food downstairs to eat and relax and it was dark and I tripped on the third to last step and fell down the bottom two. I did manage to only land on my knees, but I went face first into the wall at the bottom of the stairs.... And my food went flying. :cry:
> 
> I'm sure baby is fine, it wasn't too terrible a fall and I didn't land on my bottom or belly. My knees are super skinned up and red, though. I tore a hole in one knee of my pants!
> 
> What a klutz..... :cry:
> 
> Oh my Luna - sounds like you had a near miss. I know how horrible doing that is, remember wallgate? Like me, it sounds like your knees/legs took the worst of the fall, so please don't worry. I had to take my meeting that day while shaking like a leaf - I bet you were all shaky too.
> 
> Hope you're ok now m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit. Yep, doing fine now. My knees are all bruised up and scraped, though. Boo. Probably not as bad as your wallgate, though!! I do remember that scary time.



TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> I'm a bundle of crappyness today :nope: Still so sick. I went to the doctor today and lots of inflammation and mucous on the lungs so I'm on an antibiotic and my neck is in a brace because of the bulging disc. She wants me to wear the brace continually except in the bath :shock: Sleeping will be interesting
> 
> Going to catch up now

Poor Trin!!! What a state you're in. I hope you recover right quickly!!



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to feel all sorry for myself!! :cry:
> 
> DH is out at a father's day golfing day and just now I've fallen down the stairs :cry: I just want DH home! I was carrying a plate of food downstairs to eat and relax and it was dark and I tripped on the third to last step and fell down the bottom two. I did manage to only land on my knees, but I went face first into the wall at the bottom of the stairs.... And my food went flying. :cry:
> 
> I'm sure baby is fine, it wasn't too terrible a fall and I didn't land on my bottom or belly. My knees are super skinned up and red, though. I tore a hole in one knee of my pants!
> 
> What a klutz..... :cry:
> 
> Oh Luna, sorry! :hugs: That sounds like something I would do :wacko: Take Arnica 30CH for bruisingClick to expand...

Thank you, Trin. I've been putting Topricin on my knees, but I'll get some Arnica at Whole Foods when I go this week. Bruised knees just looks SO juvenile! LOL :haha:



Essie said:


> Well all my efforts have succeeded and baby is now head down :thumbup: The consultant helpfully pointed out she could still turn back, but i'm crossing my fingers and urging her to stay head down now. Sonographer said they can't tell engagement from a scan, but he said from where he had to scan to find her head he'd estimate that she's not far from starting to engage, so will see what midwife says on thursday.
> 
> 
> BP was 137/73 which consultant said was borderline, and just to keep an eye on it. I said i'm seeing MW on thursday so he was happy with that. Baby is measuring a little ahead, but still within the normal limits, he estimated weight at just over 6lb, but i know how inaccurate that can be. But all sounded positive. No more consultant appts/scans now, just mw appointments :happydance:
> 
> I popped into the ward I work on as well to say hello and everyone said "god you're huge" and when i said 4 more weeks they all looked :shock: But I'm happy baby measures fine, fluid levels are normal so all it a-okay :thumbup:
> 
> Off to do some gardening now. Once I started yesterday I can now see a thousand things that I need to do, but have promised DH i will take it easy and not do too much.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good monday :kiss:

Yay! Glad to hear baby is head down!! What a good baby :happydance:
And yes, take it easy. Don't want that baby doing any more twists and turns and getting all out of alignment. :thumbup:
Not long, now!! :happydance:



kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Such an inspiring story!
> 
> Wow - it is indeed! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Very inspiring!! Wow, climbing mountains and all that just days before. What a woman!! Lioness indeed! 



firstbaby25 said:


> wee stick photo 2
> 
> The last one may be the best... I started taking photo's about 3 mins after...

*OMG, JAYNIE!!!!!!!!!!!*
There's no denying this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:



firstbaby25 said:


> Honestly, I dunno if I am. Aren't you supposed to feel it and that pther earthy shit. Won't lie, didn't need much persuading to do a test after my high temp this morning 36.6... I don't know what to do. What do you do? Phone a doctor? Pass out....
> 
> Just gotta wait to see if it's a sticky bean if it is indeed a bean and not just a crayon.

Jaynie if you remember when I got my BFP I was in utter shock because I had pretty much no symptoms. A few cramps that I thought were AF cramps and my boobs were a bit tender - but nothing out of the ordinary for pre-AF stuff. And then I wee'd on that stick and those two lines came up.... I was IN SHOCK! I had NO idea I was pregnant. :hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> Oh and by the way my H1N1 test came back negative :happydance: So just bronchopneumonia and a bulging disc for me :dohh:

Yay for that!! :happydance:



firstbaby25 said:


> I spy a LUNA lady. I get excited cause I love coming on to :bfp: :cloud9:

I am here!! I'm glad my dog woke me up early so I could come on and see such lovely news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I will leave it... I have 2 digis so if I get a pregnant tonight I can decide what to do! God I'm nervous now. It's a whole spectrum of emotions. I drank last week... But that was at the gig and I had to go to bed earlier than everyone else!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Yes yes Jaynie, I have to agree with Kit :winkwink:
> 
> Sooooo exciting :happydance:!!!
> 
> Isn't it though? I'm so happy I wasn't working and missed this!!
> 
> How are you emandi? You and little Emily doing ok?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooo excited for Jaynie! :happydance:
> Emily is fine, day 14 in chicken pox wait :shrug:.
> I am struggling at work because I get sooo hungry like every 2-3hours and when it strikes it makes me feel really unwell :sick:.
> Btw when I was 38weeks I had my c-section :winkwink:. Not long now :flower:.Click to expand...

Looks like Emily hasn't caught chicken pox then? I meant to say way back when you were first talking about chicken pox that I had it twice and then when I was 18 got shingles (the adult version) - I believe that is very rare :shrug:

Can you maybe take a choccie bar or something in your pocket to work so when the hunger strikes, you can subtly munch something quickly?

Funnily enough, dependent on the outcome of the last scan (placenta position/breech etc), the midwife told me that today's appointment would perhaps be to give me the date of my section! Glad it didn't work out that way really :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

You know Luna I was gonna mention you cause I have been cramping and it just feels like period stuff, then again being that I've had a billion periods and no babies anything in the uterus will feel like that won't it? I have slightly tender boobs at the side. Because they randomly hurt (my boobs) before today's hpt it wasn't worth a mention :holly: B was right...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I think I will leave it... I have 2 digis so if I get a pregnant tonight I can decide what to do! God I'm nervous now. It's a whole spectrum of emotions. I drank last week... But that was at the gig and I had to go to bed earlier than everyone else!

Clever girl! And do not even go down the road of torture for what you may/may not have done in the 2WW...it matters not a jot. You know it's when the placenta takes over that's crucial for good mummy behaviour :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Although I do want to do another test I'm worried it will say 'not pregnant' on a digi and then I'll be sad... Should I buy another cheapie and a digi too? God... It's hard this life business. I kinda wish hpt's didn't exist. We would never know any different!

That IC is so dark Jaynie, I didn't have to do any squinting at all!! Digis often pick up around 9dpo (mine did) so unless that was some hellishly faulty test you'll deffo get a + on a digi:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys... Y'all are so nuvley to me. I am getting tres excited now Kit! Like you are right I have no reason to be so cautious as to not enjoy it. I can think about it can't I - I've never been this far in my :baby: journey before have I?!
> 
> Trin that's excellent news! As if you needed swine flu!
> 
> Essie when did you get your digi?
> 
> B I suspect today I am 14-15dpo usual LP is 13 days long... That satisfy your need for facts and figures??

All the more reason for a digi pic, we may be looking at a 2-3 weeks! OMG talk about rainy monday entertainment :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie when did you get your digi?

I got my digi 2-3 weeks preg on 10th Nov (I had to scroll back through the thread to find it :haha: ) but I'd had negative tests two days beforehand. Then I got a faint line on an IC on the 8th. Did about 10 IC, plus 2 FRER and I think 2 tescos tests as well. But wouldn't trust any until I got my digi!


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> You know Luna I was gonna mention you cause I have been cramping and it just feels like period stuff, then again being that I've had a billion periods and no babies anything in the uterus will feel like that won't it? I have slightly tender boobs at the side. Because they randomly hurt (my boobs) before today's hpt it wasn't worth a mention :holly: B was right...

Yep, mine were tender on the sides, too :thumbup:
And you're right - for those of us on baby #1 we've nothing to compare it to! It just felt like AF coming on for me, as it appears it did for you! 
I didn't have any symptoms until about 6 weeks when the morning sickness hit. I'll keep my FX that you don't have many voms!!!!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't give EXACT time. I fink I'll do it as soon as we get in cause we will have the house to ourselves.. I suspect 6.20 ish. I'll hold my pee for a couple of hours.
> 
> I just allowed a rough due date calendar to help me get a bit excited, it's 26.02.2012 and it's a LEAP year... Uh oh! Freaky stuff.
> 
> Jaynie! :happydance: I did not believe my BFP at all until I got my digi. The beginning of this thread is full of my pics and my posts going "i think it's an evap" and everyone else saying "you wally, it's def a BFP". A digi definitely takes away the doubt that it isn't a real line (although i wouldn't doubt those lines you've posted!) Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and my DH and I have our first _real_ anniversary next year as we married on the leap year day in 2008. Would be a good day to have a baby :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:I remember all that Essie....it seems ages ago on one hand but on the other I don't know where the time went :shrug:Click to expand...

I know, I can't believe in a few weeks we'll both have our babies here!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit - you know yourself and even before happens that a bfp isn't the end of journey to :baby: just a bit of a holy Grail. I have to survive 9 months without bean falling out :shock: I suppose what will be will be :shrug:

It will be just fine Jayniebabe:hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs:I know you can't be a virgin of the happy-go-lucky pregnancy since you've seen too much go wrong on here but at least these things aren't contagious! Sometimes I wish the BFP's _were_ contagious but I wouldn't want the mcs to be! Obviously :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Jaynie and think how usefully you've spent your ttc months, LEARNING TO KNIT!:yipee::yipee::yipee: I always get excited about knitting projects when pregnant!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't give EXACT time. I fink I'll do it as soon as we get in cause we will have the house to ourselves.. I suspect 6.20 ish. I'll hold my pee for a couple of hours.
> 
> I just allowed a rough due date calendar to help me get a bit excited, it's 26.02.2012 and it's a LEAP year... Uh oh! Freaky stuff.
> 
> Jaynie! :happydance: I did not believe my BFP at all until I got my digi. The beginning of this thread is full of my pics and my posts going "i think it's an evap" and everyone else saying "you wally, it's def a BFP". A digi definitely takes away the doubt that it isn't a real line (although i wouldn't doubt those lines you've posted!) Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and my DH and I have our first _real_ anniversary next year as we married on the leap year day in 2008. Would be a good day to have a baby :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:I remember all that Essie....it seems ages ago on one hand but on the other I don't know where the time went :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I can't believe in a few weeks we'll both have our babies here!Click to expand...

I remember your BFP so well essie, you were somewhat baffled:haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't give EXACT time. I fink I'll do it as soon as we get in cause we will have the house to ourselves.. I suspect 6.20 ish. I'll hold my pee for a couple of hours.
> 
> I just allowed a rough due date calendar to help me get a bit excited, it's 26.02.2012 and it's a LEAP year... Uh oh! Freaky stuff.
> 
> Jaynie! :happydance: I did not believe my BFP at all until I got my digi. The beginning of this thread is full of my pics and my posts going "i think it's an evap" and everyone else saying "you wally, it's def a BFP". A digi definitely takes away the doubt that it isn't a real line (although i wouldn't doubt those lines you've posted!) Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and my DH and I have our first _real_ anniversary next year as we married on the leap year day in 2008. Would be a good day to have a baby :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:I remember all that Essie....it seems ages ago on one hand but on the other I don't know where the time went :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I can't believe in a few weeks we'll both have our babies here!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember your BFP so well essie, you were somewhat baffled:haha:Click to expand...

I know! It was the first month we'd tried and we weren't even supposed to be properly trying. I was so sure it'd take us a long time I could not believe it at all. Even when i saw the result on the digi I still felt a bit "really???".


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't give EXACT time. I fink I'll do it as soon as we get in cause we will have the house to ourselves.. I suspect 6.20 ish. I'll hold my pee for a couple of hours.
> 
> I just allowed a rough due date calendar to help me get a bit excited, it's 26.02.2012 and it's a LEAP year... Uh oh! Freaky stuff.
> 
> Jaynie! :happydance: I did not believe my BFP at all until I got my digi. The beginning of this thread is full of my pics and my posts going "i think it's an evap" and everyone else saying "you wally, it's def a BFP". A digi definitely takes away the doubt that it isn't a real line (although i wouldn't doubt those lines you've posted!) Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and my DH and I have our first _real_ anniversary next year as we married on the leap year day in 2008. Would be a good day to have a baby :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:I remember all that Essie....it seems ages ago on one hand but on the other I don't know where the time went :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I can't believe in a few weeks we'll both have our babies here!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember your BFP so well essie, you were somewhat baffled:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! It was the first month we'd tried and we weren't even supposed to be properly trying. I was so sure it'd take us a long time I could not believe it at all. Even when i saw the result on the digi I still felt a bit "really???".Click to expand...

I still feel a bit like that and she's nearly 18 months now:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly should be here soon:dance:


----------



## Essie

Have to go and pick up DH, typical since the thread is busy! But will be back later to see Jaynie's digi result :thumbup:

Enjoy your afternoons/morning turtles x


----------



## firstbaby25

I spy a newbie! Jeez essie that's a lot of tests :shock: I have read all the thread ad you cracked me up :haha: with your shock/disbelief!


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie and Molly are here 

:yipee: :wohoo: you guys are the only people that know! I need to shout from some rooftops!


----------



## HollyMonkey

See ya later XXX off to the park since the rain's stopped and it's just very hot and clammy now but LO needs to let off steam...


----------



## firstbaby25

Have fun with monkey at the park!


----------



## Mollykins

April, Leo turned from being transverse to being head down yesterday. I also had horrible pains... enough where I was worried.... but like you, this being my third, I didn't want to go to the hospital and it all be for nothing. So I had to lay down and cope with the contractions for about 2 hours. I think now is the time I start listening to the doctors limitations. :blush: I fear I might go early as well. Kind of scary.

Kit, iron tablets are the thing, yes ma'am. They want me to take my prenatal and a 325 mg pill of iron... but if I can't take my prenatal (they upset my stomach) then I have take two iron pills. Ugh. Hello increase in fiber! :dohh:

All right. Off to finish catching up.... onto page 3427....


----------



## firstbaby25

I told my mum :dohh: I believe she will keep her gob shut but I have to go tell my aunt tonight :arghh: I'm dreading it. But digi first and then tell auntie Jo!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly your days left had just shocked me :shock: like versus the weeks your days count is scary :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie have you told Adam?

And YES of course you can text me the digi pic!!


----------



## Sarachka

Talk!


----------



## firstbaby25

I have told Adam. He seems too calm and not bothered. But he was pleased when I told him EDD... Plus we haven't been alone and we will when we do the digi :cloud9: 

Just an hour for digi instalment.

Crunchie is here :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

Kid spits into a balloon pops it and I get spit all over me. My god I can't wait till summer vacation!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I told my mum :dohh: I believe she will keep her gob shut but I have to go tell my aunt tonight :arghh: I'm dreading it. But digi first and then tell auntie Jo!

What did I miss?????? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Check out page 3431...


----------



## addie25

Lol Jaynie I did write to poas on my own wall I suck at computers :haha: sooooo did u get a BFP!!!! I need details Ms!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh goodness me. I cried... and its all your fault Jaynie! Good tears though love. :awww: I am so pleased and excited for you I'm having chest pains! :dance: About an hour til the digi! I have the perfect gift for you that I bought. Yay!!! So excited!

Kit, thank you so so much for the pm update. :hugs: oh and by the way, I can't wait for pics of you and babyyellowbutnotjaundice with shrub. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I'm glad its not h1n1 but sorry you're stuck in a nasty brace. :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

I did addie! I'm starting to believe... False positives are rare but being cautious for the digi as it is less than an hour now, which is good because I need to pee sooo bad! Page 3431 for pics/squinters!

Thanks Molly :hugs: I am getting so excited. If digi says yes I'm getting a ticker :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, I'm glad its not h1n1 but sorry you're stuck in a nasty brace. :nope:

Thanks. I feel like the brace makes it worse :nope: And the meds are making my stomach very uncomfortable. Going to take tomorrow off and stay in bed and try get better


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I think that's a marvellous idea! I hope you feel better soon despite the movement restrictions does it ease the pain?


----------



## addie25

YAY omg this is a freaking great month!!!!!!:happydance:
I'm so excited for u!!!!!! No no it is positive it's clear as day!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

You and sarachka next :thumbup: Trin's already half baked... It IS a good month!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I hope your day in bed tomorrow is all you need. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks addie I really am just on :cloud9: so overwhelming!


----------



## addie25

U shud b on :cloud9: it's amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm a bit sad (despite getting Jaynie's digi pic soon!:yipee:) because Holly's been grizzly today which I put down to being cooped up with the rain and we went to the park which she enjoyed but then she didn't want any dinner and felt rather hot so I took her temp and it's at 39.1:cry: Poor ickle monkey sausage. I've put her to bed with a paracetomol and water and the doc says to survey her over 48hrs. I don't like it when my monkey's poorly:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jayyyynnnnieeee! It's wee wee time


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin I think that's a marvellous idea! I hope you feel better soon despite the movement restrictions does it ease the pain?

Nope, it doesn't :nope: Makes the pain worse I think

NOW GO WEE ON A STICK!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> You and sarachka next :thumbup: Trin's already half baked... It IS a good month!

Ahem...WHAT???:saywhat:

NOW GO WEE ON A STICK!!!


----------



## Mollykins

B, sorry little miss is sickly. :(


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm a bit sad (despite getting Jaynie's digi pic soon!:yipee:) because Holly's been grizzly today which I put down to being cooped up with the rain and we went to the park which she enjoyed but then she didn't want any dinner and felt rather hot so I took her temp and it's at 39.1:cry: Poor ickle monkey sausage. I've put her to bed with a paracetomol and water and the doc says to survey her over 48hrs. I don't like it when my monkey's poorly:nope:

Oh poor Monkeypants! :hugs: Sorry sweetie

NOW GO WEE ON A STICK JAYNIE!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi is leading the 2nd generation of turtle babies, Jaynie you've just joined her wad:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I think Jaynie means you are in the TWW.


----------



## mummyApril

aw i hope Holly gets better very soon! 
wheres this pee stick Jaynie? lolx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Get a move on! 

They are painfully long mind you those digis, some of my most nail biting moments have been waiting for that little window to speak to me


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Trin, I think Jaynie means you are in the TWW.

She means that Trin is successfully sperminated!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/emoticone-msn-montre-fesses.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have the impression I've spent most of my day waiting for Jaynie to urinate:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I think Jaynie means you are in the TWW.
> 
> She means that Trin is successfully sperminated!!:happydance:Click to expand...

If I haven't coughed the poor thing out :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

where is the crunchie tis her Birthday today!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> where is the crunchie tis her Birthday today!

OMG I forgot!:dohh: In the excitement and all!! Well remembered April!:thumbup:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRUNNNCHIIIEEE!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseurs-multicolores.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseurs-multicolores.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseurs-multicolores.gif


----------



## Mollykins

You are right April, where is she? 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRUNCHIE!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I think Jaynie means you are in the TWW.
> 
> She means that Trin is successfully sperminated!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> If I haven't coughed the poor thing out :wacko:Click to expand...

You might have coughed it _*in*_ :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

CRUNCHIE!!
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UsPYU-tExRA/THE_CO1iB2I/AAAAAAAAGHQ/fYNPEq_Mm1s/s400/Mia_happy_birthday.gif


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Birthday Crunchie! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> CRUNCHIE!!
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UsPYU-tExRA/THE_CO1iB2I/AAAAAAAAGHQ/fYNPEq_Mm1s/s400/Mia_happy_birthday.gif

Trin you're holding the sign upside down:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Happy Birthday to CRUNCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/317/317474my7qr4dbax.gif


----------



## LunaLady

JAYNIE

Where is this DIGI?? I went to take a nap for an hour to pass the time and yet and still there is no digi pic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

So many turtles are on right now!! Feels like a party!!

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1049/1049916ojvnd6eyup.gif


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1218/1218669ydecv16h9f.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> CRUNCHIE!!
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UsPYU-tExRA/THE_CO1iB2I/AAAAAAAAGHQ/fYNPEq_Mm1s/s400/Mia_happy_birthday.gif
> 
> Trin you're holding the sign upside down:haha:Click to expand...

Damn! Must be the meds making me a bit loopy :haha: The Crunchster will understand


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> So many turtles are on right now!! Feels like a party!!
> 
> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1049/1049916ojvnd6eyup.gif

Yes it's like the TA's:haha: We've all come out from under our shells to hear an almighty digi speaketh


----------



## kit_cat

Happy birthday Crunchster!!!! I hope the spa lived up to expectations (in fact have you been yet?) :happydance: and you've had the best day!! 

:cake:


----------



## mummyApril

i think Jaynies in shock as she didnt believe and now it says it in words she sittin staring lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> CRUNCHIE!!
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UsPYU-tExRA/THE_CO1iB2I/AAAAAAAAGHQ/fYNPEq_Mm1s/s400/Mia_happy_birthday.gif
> 
> Trin you're holding the sign upside down:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Must be the meds making me a bit loopy :haha: The Crunchster will understandClick to expand...

Yes she will, and if she doesn't we'll tell her to read her computer on her head :headspin:


----------



## Sarachka

So who wants to see what Jaynie just texted me??!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1218/1218669ydecv16h9f.gif

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So who wants to see what Jaynie just texted me??!!!

2-3 I say:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

sarachka said:


> so who wants to see what jaynie just texted me??!!!

me!!me!!me!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Jaynie...no pressure but ALL of the turtles are waiting for your sacred digi....not that I want that to rush you or anything O:):-=

:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So who wants to see what Jaynie just texted me??!!!

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. Me me me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

what fun:dance:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/feed940a.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

THE MIGHTY HATH SPOKEN!
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/feux-artifices-2748.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/feux-artifices-2748.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/feux-artifices-2748.gif


----------



## kit_cat

THE SACRED DIGI HATH SPOKEN - LET NO MAN OR TURTLE DOUBT ITS SACRED DECISION!!!!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie - how do you feel now you've seen the sacred words???


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/feed940a.jpg

WOOHOO!!! WOOHOO!!! WOOHOO!!!
https://files.sharenator.com/congratulations_Congratulations_xdvx_on_30k-s320x302-100602-580.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well there was no doubt given the IC but we may officially celebrate now! Thanks Jaynie and Sarachka for getting us a pic to drool over:happydance: And CONGRATS to Adam too :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Yes, thank you Sezi for bringing us the news :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

YAY JAYNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/314/314921sw5vjjtmp4.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I can finally go and eat my dinner now:wacko: Boeuf bourgignon, smells yum:cloud9: And see if my poorly ickle one is sleeping comfortably:cry:

Laters loves, oh what a day of emotion!

xxxxxxxx bon appetit tout le monde :munch:


----------



## Essie

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_rY4wDXNxkDU/TGdm2DkDP7I/AAAAAAAAA-4/oTuVsWWI7so/s1600/101_1708.JPG


----------



## LunaLady

Have a nom nom dinner, B. I hope Holly is feeling better, too! Poor baby :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm so excited for you Jaynie.... Our sweet dear Jaynie gets her BFP!! :D


----------



## Essie

Enjoy your dinner B :munch: Hope Holly feels better soon x


----------



## mummyApril

*yay jaynie baby i knew you were pregnant yay yay congratulations wooo hoooo*


----------



## TrinityMom

My children have clearly overdosed on gummy berry juice and tuned in to satan radio :wacko: They are driving us nuts!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> My children have clearly overdosed on gummy berry juice and tuned in to satan radio :wacko: They are driving us nuts!!!!

Eeeep! I think they need some chamomile tea :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think it's a girl Jaynie :pink:


----------



## LunaLady

So, I have an ultrasound day after tomorrow :dance:
I am going to demand from the scan tech some decent pictures, as I have only gotten sub-par ones. And we're going to confirm again that it is a boy. :haha:
I'm going to hopefully get several pictures to share with you all! I hope they don't need to take my blood.................. :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys special thanks to you sezi for posting that. I had to pee on the sly! I am in shock and now Adam has seen the words he is truly excited! :yipee: 

B I am sorry H is poorly :sad2: hopefully just a fleeting illness! 

Thanks guys it means soooo much that you've all been there for it all!

Crunchie sorry for stealing your birthday thunder :flower: happy birthday! Hope you had a spledifourous day!

If my calcs are right when should I get 2-3 when should I do other digi? It's true the black and White 'pregnant' is like :shock: :shock:


----------



## new mummy2010

can someone re-post digi pic in a quoted post as its not showing on my lappy??? dunno why but loaded and refreshed 100 times now and cant see it


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I think it's a girl Jaynie :pink:

Chinese gender says :blue:! I don't want to know but Adam does :shrug: we'll see! I truly don't care :pink: or :blue: just a sticky and healthy :baby: I know I can do it! I think stress is underrated in fertility issues...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/feed940a.jpg

Can you see Hayley?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think it's a girl Jaynie :pink:
> 
> Chinese gender says :blue:! I don't want to know but Adam does :shrug: we'll see! I truly don't care :pink: or :blue: just a sticky and healthy :baby: I know I can do it! I think stress is underrated in fertility issues...Click to expand...

my chinese gender was correct :D now you can pee on cabbage and all sorts haha x


----------



## Sarachka

No wonder I'm a straggler then, OH and I are both insane stressheads


----------



## TrinityMom

DH wants the laptop so I must sign off
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

CRUNCHIE HAPPY BIRTHDAY:cake::cake:

Jaynie again congrats aint it funny when your not trying it happens like wham bam:dance::dance:

Trin glad your test is clear and hope your neck is better soon must be real painful:nope:

B sorry missmonkeyhollypantsisoorlypants sending big sloppy :kiss::kiss:'s to help her to feel better quickly

Kit&Essie have both your bebes turned round now right way down ???

april how are your pains now?


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/feed940a.jpg
> 
> Can you see Hayley?Click to expand...



:happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower::baby::kiss::hugs::happydance::hugs::kiss::cloud9::winkwink::thumbup::flower::baby:yaY I CAN SEEEEEEEEE CONGRATULAtIoNS JAYNIE & ADAM


----------



## kit_cat

Yes Hayley - both mine and Essie's :baby: seem to now be head down :thumbup: - at least for the moment!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit - you did promise a new pot piccy i think !!!! come on no time like the present we are having a picture pervy monday


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit - you did promise a new pot piccy i think !!!! come on no time like the present we are having a picture pervy monday

You are right Hayley - I will get a new pot pic done and hospital bags pics too ready for tomorrow :thumbup: We've got the final ante-natal class in the morning, so I'll sort it after that :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> DH wants the laptop so I must sign off
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Please feel better Trin - I hope your day off makes a big difference :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

pains have calmed when im not doing anything, as soon as i get up from the sofa bam they are back, but its better as they were there earlier even when was sitting, so relieved that they have calmed x


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> kit - you did promise a new pot piccy i think !!!! come on no time like the present we are having a picture pervy monday
> 
> You are right Hayley - I will get a new pot pic done and hospital bags pics too ready for tomorrow :thumbup: We've got the final ante-natal class in the morning, so I'll sort it after that :thumbup:Click to expand...


:happydance:thanks Kit can't wait will be hoping they are on when i get back from work tomorrow afternoon!!! I will post one on sunday 34 weeks :thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> pains have calmed when im not doing anything, as soon as i get up from the sofa bam they are back, but its better as they were there earlier even when was sitting, so relieved that they have calmed x

good good thought you were sounding like Jame's was wanting out a wee bit early:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i have a pot pic but iv not changed lol


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> kit - you did promise a new pot piccy i think !!!! come on no time like the present we are having a picture pervy monday
> 
> You are right Hayley - I will get a new pot pic done and hospital bags pics too ready for tomorrow :thumbup: We've got the final ante-natal class in the morning, so I'll sort it after that :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance:thanks Kit can't wait will be hoping they are on when i get back from work tomorrow afternoon!!! I will post one on sunday 34 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> pains have calmed when im not doing anything, as soon as i get up from the sofa bam they are back, but its better as they were there earlier even when was sitting, so relieved that they have calmed xClick to expand...
> 
> good good thought you were sounding like Jame's was wanting out a wee bit early:hugs:Click to expand...

i was at a point earlier where i thought so too and was going to phone labour ward :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleepy.... zzzz....


----------



## new mummy2010

let's see i want pot piccy !!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i have a pot pic but iv not changed lol

We'll be the judge of that! :winkwink: let's have a look pleeeeeez?

I'm so glad your pains have eased - just keep taking it easy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sleepy.... zzzz....

Are you shattered my sweet? The pitfalls of anaemia I suppose. Poor Moll :hugs:

How is everything with the grandparents, the girls and OH?


----------



## kit_cat

By the way - I can't tell you how much comfyness there is when sitting on a gym ball these days :thumbup: I'm sitting on mine right now while watching tv and on B&B - 'tis great for taking the pressure off the nether regions :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

from first to recent-est
 



Attached Files:







15.2.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 1









19.3.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 1









25.5.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1









29.3.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 1









30.4.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

im trying to take it easy but with 2 kiddies gets a lil bit hard lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> from first to recent-est

Thanks April - I think there's a definite progression between all of those pics - you have a delicious bump :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im trying to take it easy but with 2 kiddies gets a lil bit hard lol x

Yeah, I know, must be challenging although they are wonderful girls who I suspect will do anything to help their beloved mummy. Just don't worry about the tidying up and cleaning so much until things settle down - best cook James a while longer methinks :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

im glad to please :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im trying to take it easy but with 2 kiddies gets a lil bit hard lol x
> 
> Yeah, I know, must be challenging although they are wonderful girls who I suspect will do anything to help their beloved mummy. Just don't worry about the tidying up and cleaning so much until things settle down - best cook James a while longer methinks :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah the girls are good for me, and i will be leaving housework even though i have a huge wash pile that needs to be put away, hopefully tomorrow il be ok! and i can do it lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

Omg I just ate more food tonight than I've eaten in a week and I had Horlicks. I SOOOO hope I don't lose it. Ch'ien just lost his dinner (and his antibiotic) :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely bump sequence April:cloud9: 

I'm off to bath and bed, just in case my scrumptious one needs me in the night, and no I don't mean DH:haha:

I leave you with a pic of my salad, which is no line or bump pic but is from my garden:smug: I put a leaf of mint on each cucumber slice, and a leaf of basil on each tomato slice. And grilled some pine kernals and made a dressing to go avec:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







003-1.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

*Trin, is there anything I can do next cycle to make my uterus more friendly to implantation?*


----------



## mummyApril

aw i hope it stays down Trin x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Lovely bump sequence April:cloud9:
> 
> I'm off to bath and bed, just in case my scrumptious one needs me in the night, and no I don't mean DH:haha:
> 
> I leave you with a pic of my salad, which is no line or bump pic but is from my garden:smug: I put a leaf of mint on each cucumber slice, and a leaf of basil on each tomato slice. And grilled some pine kernals and made a dressing to go avec:thumbup:

omg i want! how yum!


----------



## Mollykins

April, lovely progression. :thumbup: I feel your pain as well, my BH are really getting to me; making me nauseous. :sick: 

Kit, Grandfather is adjusting, a bit of a big adjustment lifestyle wise. Girls are fantastic. Concerned for me which is sweet but I wish they wouldn't worry so much.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night all, night night Jaynie and poppy seed :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooooh jaynie your eggo is soooo preggo 

Happy birthday crunchie !!!!

Get well soon trin

I am laptopless my charger broked :( so I'm using my iPod and trying to keep up I can't wait for next month :happydance: although I've had some odd spasms that feel as if something is poking me from the inside below the ribs :wacko: can't be because I'm pregnant I just had a period !!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April, lovely progression. :thumbup: I feel your pain as well, my BH are really getting to me; making me nauseous. :sick:
> 
> Kit, Grandfather is adjusting, a bit of a big adjustment lifestyle wise. Girls are fantastic. Concerned for me which is sweet but I wish they wouldn't worry so much.

Hmmmm...who could they have got their worry gene from I wonder :-k :winkwink:

Hope the BH calm down for you too Molly.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I hope your food stays down. :hugs:

B, that salad looks very pretty....pretty enough to eat. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> from first to recent-est

I love your range of comfy pants, with a small monochrome print:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight Monkeypoopants - hope Holly is all better in the morning :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I don't know Kit, they couldn't have possibly got that worry gene from me though. I'm one cool cucumber. :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Trin, I hope your food stays down. :hugs:
> 
> B, that salad looks very pretty....pretty enough to eat. :)

Thanks, 'tis eaten! And my yummy beef stew to keep me fat for my bike race next sunday:happydance:

Yes Trinityvom, Please Get Well Soon:flower:


----------



## poas

Yipee kai aye Mother Jaynie!!!! Beautiful lines and digi :)
We conceived on the month we only did the deed once too, I think it's mother natures idea of a joke :)
Lovely bump pics going on as well I see,looks like it dropped in the last one :) 
I have my gd test next week and then the week after, I find out if I am induced/c-sec or what....scary times, I worked out today that if I am induced/c-sec then I have only 79 days left :O


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtletoniangirls

Yay again Jaynie! Best news in ages
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, lovely progression. :thumbup: I feel your pain as well, my BH are really getting to me; making me nauseous. :sick:
> 
> Kit, Grandfather is adjusting, a bit of a big adjustment lifestyle wise. Girls are fantastic. Concerned for me which is sweet but I wish they wouldn't worry so much.

girls do worry a lot though :/ glad things are getting better, my BH are awful :(


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Night night all, night night Jaynie and poppy seed :hugs:

OMFG I have poppy seeds!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> from first to recent-est
> 
> I love your range of comfy pants, with a small monochrome print:hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou
they're actually pyjama bottoms but i wear them to do the housework as i can move better lol (but i do get dressed everyday incase anyone thinks i dont, i have to take kiddies to school before i get to wear these badboys)


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys special thanks to you sezi for posting that. I had to pee on the sly! I am in shock and now Adam has seen the words he is truly excited! :yipee:
> 
> B I am sorry H is poorly :sad2: hopefully just a fleeting illness!
> 
> Thanks guys it means soooo much that you've all been there for it all!
> 
> Crunchie sorry for stealing your birthday thunder :flower: happy birthday! Hope you had a spledifourous day!
> 
> If my calcs are right when should I get 2-3 when should I do other digi? It's true the black and White 'pregnant' is like :shock: :shock:

Me thinks you should do a digi every morning.... :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

good night all that are goin to bed x


----------



## mummyApril

oh oh pains a creeping back, im getting into a warm bath ouchy :/


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks again everyone! I'm randomly at my auntie's house where I left my opk's and ic's in February - I'm going to claim them back! And test til my heart's content! :wohoo: 

Ginge, Lissy thanks :hugs: Lissy definitely some sort of wake up call falling pregnant this month!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Jaynie!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Lovely bump growth april I don't think I'm quite as big as you but its weird I thought I was huge until yesterday at antenatel class and there everyone's bumps were humongous compared to my lil neat bump !!

Dunno if means he will have growth spurt in last few weeks or if he will be a tiddler?

Trin hope ya din dins stays in 

Molly hi sweetie hope your all doing well and that grandad is doing bit better xx


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April, I hope the bath helps. :hugs: 

You all will never believe... I just became curious and turned my lappy on for the first time is... well, ages and looky here... I'm typing away. Feels a bit odd being back on a full size keyboard. :wacko: I don't expect it to last... it's stalling a bit here and there but I just thought I would share. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Molly! What a miracle of technology!! :dance: I hope it lasts for you :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Wow, Molly! What a miracle of technology!! :dance: I hope it lasts for you :hugs:

As I said, I don't think it will last.... it took ages to come back on and ran through the C drive and all that nonsense before it came on and it's missing some of my customized doodads. :shrug: I will happily do without them for as long as I can; I am just so excited to not be doing this through the phone! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly what was wrong with your laptop? Is it technical fault or something on the computer? X


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks Hayley, I don't think I'm that big so you must be extra tiny! I don't think it means he's going to be too small just not a lot of water maybe and you may carry differently? I saw a woman today she looked huge too! Lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Oooh, it's making funny noises.... :/


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly what was wrong with your laptop? Is it technical fault or something on the computer? X

I have no idea what's wrong with it. :shrug: Just weeks ago it pooped out on me. I've been working from my phone ever since. I can't tell you how liberating it feels to be on a real working computer again! I can type like lightning! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks miss zoie :hugs: how's it going with the adoption? 

April me too! Have you had paracetamol? 

Molly! That's rather random... That it will start again.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks miss zoie :hugs: how's it going with the adoption?
> 
> April me too! Have you had paracetamol?
> 
> Molly! That's rather random... That it will start again.

It is isn't it?? (Random I mean.) 

I wish I could post pictures of the turtle gifts before I send them... but I suppose it takes the fun out of opening the parcel eh? Oh damn the impatient me! :blush::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh poo... I cleared the thread. :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oooh, it's making funny noises.... :/

If it's ticking.....RUN!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

No I'm here... I wanted to post pics of my gifts bit like you say it ruins the surprise!

I've got a ticker! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kmteehoo is here to share it!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Jaynie for your ticker!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: kit! I agree that if it's ticking you should run!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> No I'm here... I wanted to post pics of my gifts bit like you say it ruins the surprise!
> 
> I've got a ticker! :happydance:

Jaynie, Molly...I have loads of turtle gifts that I've waited to send until my mat leave started. I wanted some nice little tasks to keep me occupied, so a mass Kit turtle posting will be taking place very soon :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> No I'm here... I wanted to post pics of my gifts bit like you say it ruins the surprise!
> 
> I've got a ticker! :happydance:

Yay!! :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

If it started ticking... I would definitely run. :haha: 

Jaynie- :awww: A ticker! Of your very own. :cloud9: So sweet.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooooh Kit! Sounds great! 

I keep just staring at my ticker. I can't believe it.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ooooh Kit! Sounds great!
> 
> I keep just staring at my ticker. I can't believe it.

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## poas

new mummy2010 said:


> Lovely bump growth april I don't think I'm quite as big as you but its weird I thought I was huge until yesterday at antenatel class and there everyone's bumps were humongous compared to my lil neat bump !!
> 
> Dunno if means he will have growth spurt in last few weeks or if he will be a tiddler?
> 
> Trin hope ya din dins stays in
> 
> Molly hi sweetie hope your all doing well and that grandad is doing bit better xx

I had barely a smidge of a bump with Harri, and he weighed 9lb 8oz, so don't be too sure he will be small :)


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep on your tum while you can JaynieGonnaHaveABaby! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Sleep on your tum while you can JaynieGonnaHaveABaby! :winkwink: :hugs:

Oh my goodness :shock: I forget all about these things. Hopefully I won't squish my poppyseeds...


----------



## firstbaby25

:cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump growth april I don't think I'm quite as big as you but its weird I thought I was huge until yesterday at antenatel class and there everyone's bumps were humongous compared to my lil neat bump !!
> 
> Dunno if means he will have growth spurt in last few weeks or if he will be a tiddler?
> 
> Trin hope ya din dins stays in
> 
> Molly hi sweetie hope your all doing well and that grandad is doing bit better xx
> 
> I had barely a smidge of a bump with Harri, and he weighed 9lb 8oz, so don't be too sure he will be small :)Click to expand...

Did you deliver *gulp* ...naturally???


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sleep on your tum while you can JaynieGonnaHaveABaby! :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Oh my goodness :shock: I forget all about these things. Hopefully I won't squish my poppyseeds...Click to expand...

:haha: Yer poppyseeds'll be fine my love... they are nestled deep in and sheltered behind your pubic bone. :thumbup: Oh I am so pleased for you I could spit... (but I won't... 'tis not proper.) :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sleep on your tum while you can JaynieGonnaHaveABaby! :winkwink: :hugs:

Hell...walk without waddling, eat without indigestion, sleep without wee-ing every 5 mins, love thy recogniseable ankles...'cos it's all going to change :haha: I'm bigging it up eh?? :winkwink: I know you know it's all going to be worth it :cloud9:

So happy for you :flower:


----------



## poas

Yes, no drugs,it was ok-I've been warned this one is likely to be in the 10lb range.....


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sleep on your tum while you can JaynieGonnaHaveABaby! :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Oh my goodness :shock: I forget all about these things. Hopefully I won't squish my poppyseeds...Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yer poppyseeds'll be fine my love... they are nestled deep in and sheltered behind your pubic bone. :thumbup: Oh I am so pleased for you I could spit... (but I won't... 'tis not proper.) :haha:Click to expand...

I still sleep on my tum a bit... I try not to, but I sometimes wake up that way!! :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Yes, no drugs,it was ok-I've been warned this one is likely to be in the 10lb range.....

:shock: C section for you this time though isn't it?


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Yes, no drugs,it was ok-I've been warned this one is likely to be in the 10lb range.....

You are an AMAZON woman! :bodyb: I would be in a fit! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sleep on your tum while you can JaynieGonnaHaveABaby! :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Oh my goodness :shock: I forget all about these things. Hopefully I won't squish my poppyseeds...Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yer poppyseeds'll be fine my love... they are nestled deep in and sheltered behind your pubic bone. :thumbup: Oh I am so pleased for you I could spit... (but I won't... 'tis not proper.) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I still sleep on my tum a bit... I try not to, but I sometimes wake up that way!! :shrug:Click to expand...

I was the same until I just got too big...


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sleep on your tum while you can JaynieGonnaHaveABaby! :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Oh my goodness :shock: I forget all about these things. Hopefully I won't squish my poppyseeds...Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yer poppyseeds'll be fine my love... they are nestled deep in and sheltered behind your pubic bone. :thumbup: Oh I am so pleased for you I could spit... (but I won't... 'tis not proper.) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I still sleep on my tum a bit... I try not to, but I sometimes wake up that way!! :shrug:Click to expand...

You'll only be able to do that for so long then your pot will be too big. I don't think you need to worry about it at all.


----------



## poas

I find out on 6th of july, I am going to ask not to have c-sec, but will probably be induced at 38 wks so they can have everything on standby!
Molly, I am like 5'10 and not a petite pois like most of you lovelies on here-it hurt and I had to have stitches but honestly-they were worse than the labour I think!I just hope it goes as well this time, and I don't break my hips or something equally as stupid!!
Oh yes....I seem to be VERY clumsy this last week or so, any of you have that?!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys you're like my oracle - one more question... Are cramps normal? Properly normal? Am I gonna get my period I mean I know I could but it's not a defo just cause of the cramps? Lissy that's big! My sister is tiny, and Erin was 9lb 6oz... So I fink they can strike anyone... I hope it all goes well for you this time :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I find out on 6th of july, I am going to ask not to have c-sec, but will probably be induced at 38 wks so they can have everything on standby!
> Molly, I am like 5'10 and not a petite pois like most of you lovelies on here-it hurt and I had to have stitches but honestly-they were worse than the labour I think!I just hope it goes as well this time, and I don't break my hips or something equally as stupid!!
> Oh yes....I seem to be VERY clumsy this last week or so, any of you have that?!

Are you likely to get a section due to your pelvic pain/brace etc? Is that the main reason?

Oh yes, the clumsyness kicked in for me ages ago...I think I started being properly clumsy when I fell over the wall :haha: I have bruises all over my legs from walking into things :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> I find out on 6th of july, I am going to ask not to have c-sec, but will probably be induced at 38 wks so they can have everything on standby!
> Molly, I am like 5'10 and not a petite pois like most of you lovelies on here-it hurt and I had to have stitches but honestly-they were worse than the labour I think!I just hope it goes as well this time, and I don't break my hips or something equally as stupid!!
> Oh yes....I seem to be VERY clumsy this last week or so, any of you have that?!

A few weeks ago I started knocking into things with my belly. Poor girls get the worst (in my opinion), as I'll go to walk passed them and knock their heads with big belly... I feel so badly. But one time my youngest looked up at me and said, "Mooooommmm." So I had to giggle and say, "Your brother did it." :haha:


----------



## poas

Yeah the spd is the reason for induction or c-sec, I don't really want either as I prefer to do things my own way, but the impression I get from midwife is that the hospital wants to know whats going on in advance rather than me show up and everything is rushed...


----------



## poas

Molly I tell Harri it is his sister lol!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys you're like my oracle - one more question... Are cramps normal? Properly normal? Am I gonna get my period I mean I know I could but it's not a defo just cause of the cramps? Lissy that's big! My sister is tiny, and Erin was 9lb 6oz... So I fink they can strike anyone... I hope it all goes well for you this time :hugs:

Cramping is totally normal and may even be accompanied by some spotting but if that happens, don't panic but do keep an eye on it. I had horrible cramping and thought for sure I would have AF..right throughout the 1st trimester, so like I say, do not panic if you get crampy :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys you're like my oracle - one more question... Are cramps normal? Properly normal? Am I gonna get my period I mean I know I could but it's not a defo just cause of the cramps? Lissy that's big! My sister is tiny, and Erin was 9lb 6oz... So I fink they can strike anyone... I hope it all goes well for you this time :hugs:

Oh my word Jaynie- the cramps! Mine where quite awful I remember on Christmas. I just had my BFaintP that morning (as you know) and I remember being on at my OH's father's house feeling horrible cramping and bloating. I worried too but apparently for naught! I feel it must be the same for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys you're like my oracle - one more question... Are cramps normal? Properly normal? Am I gonna get my period I mean I know I could but it's not a defo just cause of the cramps? Lissy that's big! My sister is tiny, and Erin was 9lb 6oz... So I fink they can strike anyone... I hope it all goes well for you this time :hugs:
> 
> Cramping is totally normal and may even be accompanied by some spotting but if that happens, don't panic but do keep an eye on it. I had horrible cramping and thought for sure I would have AF..right throughout the 1st trimester, so like I say, do not panic if you get crampy :hugs:Click to expand...

You even had some bleeding too if I do recall... it seems so long ago now....


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys you're like my oracle - one more question... Are cramps normal? Properly normal? Am I gonna get my period I mean I know I could but it's not a defo just cause of the cramps? Lissy that's big! My sister is tiny, and Erin was 9lb 6oz... So I fink they can strike anyone... I hope it all goes well for you this time :hugs:
> 
> Cramping is totally normal and may even be accompanied by some spotting but if that happens, don't panic but do keep an eye on it. I had horrible cramping and thought for sure I would have AF..right throughout the 1st trimester, so like I say, do not panic if you get crampy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You even had some bleeding too if I do recall... it seems so long ago now....Click to expand...

Yep - well remembered Molly :thumbup: I thought for sure I was having a repeat performance of the month before but happily not! Had an early scan and everything because of it.


----------



## mummyApril

No no paracetamol taken, I thought in the end I'd rather know what pains I was getting, if that makes sense? X


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> No no paracetamol taken, I thought in the end I'd rather know what pains I was getting, if that makes sense? X

Did your bath help?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- It's getting to be Percival time isn't it?


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah that makes perfect sense April! 

Thanks kit & Molly I like to know... I am feeling fairly chilled about it all. Adam is here soon and my hands hurt from holding my phone alll day!!

I told my auntie and she cried! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Yes a bit am lying in bed on my phone on my side, have just realised I have an appointment with the anaesthetist the day after my sisters wedding scary!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my lovelies....after today's excitement I must go to beddybyes. Congrats again Jaynie :cloud9: 

Antenatal class in the morn with OH...all about feeding apparently.

Good night, catch you later Turtletonians :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- It's getting to be Percival time isn't it?

:haha:

You always know :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah that makes perfect sense April!
> 
> Thanks kit & Molly I like to know... I am feeling fairly chilled about it all. Adam is here soon and my hands hurt from holding my phone alll day!!
> 
> I told my auntie and she cried! :cloud9:

Awwwww...are you telling all the family/friends?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- It's getting to be Percival time isn't it?
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You always know :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Sleep well lovey. Enjoy your class tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Good night Kit xx


----------



## mummyApril

Right lovelies I'm off to bedsville also soo tired, Jaynie I am still super happy for you I know you will go to sleep tonight all fuzzy and warm :) lots of love everyone xx


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys you're like my oracle - one more question... Are cramps normal? Properly normal? Am I gonna get my period I mean I know I could but it's not a defo just cause of the cramps? Lissy that's big! My sister is tiny, and Erin was 9lb 6oz... So I fink they can strike anyone... I hope it all goes well for you this time :hugs:

I had cramps for several weeks after getting my BFP, I think it's normal :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep comfy April. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Just came back on after a marathon eBay listing to say night night to all my turtles but ESPECIALLY my preggie Jaynie!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks girls AGAIN! I nuv you all. I am all warm and fuzzy April. Hope you feel better. Sarachka :cloud9: you love me :happydance: 

Kit enjoy your class in the morning. I kind of told my mum When I was in shock this morning and then she made me tell her sister basically before she did! Ha! THEY'VE decided I should tell my nana as they all really miss grandad and it's a happy thing...


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, girls!!

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433974gp1poj7g3d.gif


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> I seem to be VERY clumsy this last week or so, any of you have that?!

yes! My auntie bought us a stack of 4 cups from marks and spencers for Christmas, they're our favourite cups for having a cup of tea together and I've managed to break two in the last week :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Morning everyone!

It's grey and miserable here this morning. I did want to do some more gardening but as I suspected might happen my pelvis is in agony. Think i overdid it yesterday so I think sitting on my birthing ball and doing some ironing is going to be me today.

Kit - Enjoy your antenatal class!

B - Hows Holly this morning? Better I hope.

Jaynie - Still on :cloud9:? I'm excited for you and your poppyseed :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie I am indeed on :cloud9: we can't actually believe it! Me and my poppyseed can't sleep though :( this happened on Saturday and Sunday too - before I knew. Everything just going over and over in my head stuff I don't even care about. Like learning to drive :shrug: what's a girl to do. 

Essie how did you NOT do a digi for so long? Had I not have done mine yesterday I would be shitting a brick right now. Seriously...


----------



## firstbaby25

Me see a Mollykins that should be very :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning ladies yay jaynie you have a ticker 

Happy tuesdays guys

Off to work I go blahhh


----------



## firstbaby25

Not long now New Mummy? And then you can join Kit and then that first day off Sarachka will get a :bfp: and history will repeat itself! :hugs:

yes! I have a ticker, when I was there I tried to work out how you would do one backwards like B - but I couldn't work it out! 

O my, these are some mighty cramps!


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie bebe is getting all cosy and squishy in there so cramps are necessary, warm bath sweet sorry you can't sleep I get like that now! 
I was going to wake up come on here and cheer for no pain but it seems the pains are creeping back in, but its ok I have midwife this morning surely she can tell me if all is ok if she doesn't I might scream a little! 
Anyway must get up school trip to sort for aswell speak soon lovelies xx


----------



## firstbaby25

O no! I hope that she does tell you what's a cracking! For your peace of mind. Enjoy the school run. I'm revelling in my :bfp: thought I may aswell while I have only had one! :yipee: c'est la vie innit? 

Good Tuesdays all. 

Notice Kit is still with Percy :cloud9: the joys of mat leave...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:
Just a quick one from my phone to share good news that Holly slept well temp is down to a good post O one of 37.3 :haha: and she ate and drank loads at breakfast and is still a tad grizzly and clingy but I'm sure some TLC will sort that out :hugs:
Jaynie AF cramps are really normal I had them every time INCLUDING with Holly before you panic given my track record! The only pains I don't trust in very early pregnancy are lower back ones! Loving the ticker too:happydance:

Well off to be with attentionseekingpants now, big kiss all xxxx


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie I am indeed on :cloud9: we can't actually believe it! Me and my poppyseed can't sleep though :( this happened on Saturday and Sunday too - before I knew. Everything just going over and over in my head stuff I don't even care about. Like learning to drive :shrug: what's a girl to do.
> 
> Essie how did you NOT do a digi for so long? Had I not have done mine yesterday I would be shitting a brick right now. Seriously...

Partly because I just wouldn't believe the lines were lines and not evaps, and partly because i didn't have one. I just did not expect it to happen at all, so i was completely shocked and probably in denial initially. It's such a mix of feelings when you see the words on the digi though, you're over the moon but so shocked as well.


----------



## Crunchie

Holy shit janynie !!!! Big congrats .... I have tried to find your post but you have all chatted so much !!!!!!!


Whoooo hoooooo


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Crunch! I wanted you to see... I love sharing it with ya! Makes me want it for everyone else even more... I can't believe it - TTC is a load of crap I have had sex once alll month. FACT. 

Essie - think cause it was your first month you was a POAS virgin. Yesterday when I had 2 lines and I'd never had an evap or a sniff at a positive result I knew that I was pregnant and the digi was for my poor lover who just couldn't believe it! :haha: 

I am feeling all :smug: and :cloud9: hope to GOD I start to sleep though. My post (squinters) are on 2431 crunchie. B made me do a test... Cause she was bored and to think I was going to wait til Friday!


----------



## kit_cat

A very quick good morning from me turtles :wave:

I'm just off to get ready for antenatal class - it's so nice having a lazy morning with OH :cloud9:

Catch y'all laters :hugs: Happy Tuesdays one and all :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

You too Kit - enjoy the class and lovely time with OH! 

B why are you sad? I am glad that grizzly pants is ok. I have a pregnancy temp of 36.6 - I am reptilian :haha: 

Starving I am... No nausea though... Tempted to do a Luna and wish for it?? Trin says 5 weeks. So I am good yet... I have been up since 5am which is dead good for trying not to smoke NOT! I am doing well ladies. Nothing but a few puffs yesterday for show (no one knows) and to calm the nerves, but it was actually awful. No more smoke for bebe :happydance:.


----------



## Crunchie

Oh jaynie it's so lovely. - what a lovely digi ....... 

I remember peeing on the digi and literally holding my breath in the public toilets lol
!!! But you have lovely lines even on a ic .... What did Adam say ???? X


----------



## firstbaby25

Well i was so annoyed yesterday because adam got the afternoon off because he was tired from the weekend with erin and then just went his mates and i'd told him I had 2 lines. Sent him a photo, but blokes don't do that too well and of course with 2 lines there is room for error. So I was like - 'i'll do a digi then' and we did and it came up pregnant straight away - took some time to do the dates. He was all made up, a proper surprise though. I need to find the posts that I did about the :sex: that caught the egg. 

I am so :shock: :shock: 

Do you EVER believe it? Has it sunk in for you yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I put the sad on last night when LO was poorly but can't seem to change it from my phone! That said I'm still a bit sad coz her temps gone up to 38 and she's not her usual self, she's snuggled in my lap half asleep as I write. She has been playing hard all morning though! Over doing it methinks! 
You've always had low temps, I've teased you about being a crocodile before! My pre O is 36.6 :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

I think it takes ages to sink in .... When my belly moves it still surprises me lol !!!

Men are always a little slow on the uptake aren't they.... When I showed dh he said "don't get ahead of yourself " I know what he meant but it took him a while 


Hi turts !!! Hope all is well .... Poor munkie under the weather ... Lots of cuddles
For her me thinks


----------



## mummyApril

This clinic is silly booked me for 9 (when it opens) and they see someone before me? I could of waved Angel off on the coach :( least Jay could wave her off he isn't working today! Pains are still there, but pee came back all ok so no urine infection etc x


----------



## firstbaby25

I know. But I have had 2 35.5 when i've been doing random temps and was winding adam up that that could be 2 implantation dips :haha: non identical twins! I don't fink so though... I hope she picks up? You got baby paracetamol? If it's just that that seems to be a problem then paracetamol will do the trick.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch I've done a digi in a public loo too! With my last mc when I was just sooooo hoping it had gone up to 2-3 and it didn't :cry: But I just couldn't stand the suspense of getting home first!Did you have a lovely b day.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep, baby paracetomol up the bum last night and just now :thumbup: I should have been a vet, I'm good at suppositories. I have actually artificially inseminated a cow, on my work experience when I was 15. I did a week in an art and design studio and a week on a dairy farm. The latter was soooo much more fun!


----------



## firstbaby25

I want mine to go up :brat:. Dunno when I should do another to see though? Aren't they doubling every three days? Should I do it Thursday or Friday before I see a doctor? 

Apparently I have to ring the doctors straight away. With it being number 1 and the fact that it will take them 8 weeks to send me an appointment... 

Yes I forgot to ask... Did you have a good birthday Crunch?


----------



## mummyApril

They are hoovering with a henry hoover here in the clinic and I'm soooo tempted to ask if I can do it! He's just not doing it properly lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

Well - don't they love the suppositries in France? Whenever we go we have to somehow work out to say (should we need painkillers or anything) 'not up the rectum' 'oral tablets only' :rofl: 

I hope it works and she is better soon. I'm with Crunchiebum lots of hugs and stuff.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually they always offer me the oral version and I have to specify bumhole ones, it's'easier I find with LO's who don't always oblige!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That said within a few hours of being at the hospital in labour I was in so much pain that when they offered me painkillers I was like YESSSS! And they were bum ones! Morphine and cocaine I seem to remember, but I was a bit delirious with lack of sleep and agony by then so I may have imagined that bit :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> They are hoovering with a henry hoover here in the clinic and I'm soooo tempted to ask if I can do it! He's just not doing it properly lol x

Don't watch! It will only upset you!
What's'a Henry hoover?


----------



## HollyMonkey

April is Jay playing around with your bbm? :fool:


----------



## Sarachka

I wonder if Holly will get her parcel today


----------



## mummyApril

Baby is head down engaging and not engaging apparently pains could be that or muscles etc etc but told to ring labour ward if worried but he's head down which hopefully he stays like that I can have a normal birth no c section yay x


----------



## firstbaby25

Jay is playing on april's phone he's facebook raped her too! :haha: 

:-k gone very dark here all of a sudden - still not eaten! :munch: :munch:

Good news I think April lol I think you typed that too fast!


----------



## firstbaby25

Does anyone else wonder how kmteehoo keeps quiet? I was going to try and be a silent thread stalker but i'm not brave enough.


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning beautiful Sezi - shoes are exciting! 

How you feeling? Any cramps or anything yet? Any more tests? What tests you using?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I wonder if Holly will get her parcel today

:wohoo::headspin: I hope sooooo!!:hugs: Postie hasn't arrived yet....


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Still hacking up a lung :nope: off to catch up from my bed :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Does anyone else wonder how kmteehoo keeps quiet? I was going to try and be a silent thread stalker but i'm not brave enough.

I know I'd so want to throw in my penny's worth!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah good my little poppet wants a proper sleep in her cot:crib:

I can't find my crochet hook :shrug: Anyone seen? 


Ooooooooooo I hear the sound of the postman's scooter......:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April is Jay playing around with your bbm? :fool:

yes im so sorry to you Trin and Hayley i stupidly left my phone with him while i went in! hes so gross! lol 

a henry hoover is like the best hoover in da world! i want a pink hetty one lol x


----------



## Sarachka

I'm good today thanks. Your BFP and Emandi's not long ago have really given me renewed hope. Something's not working and I think it's my body's way of telling me it's not in tip-top shape at the moment. I know I'm not hideously obese BUT I am as big as I've been in years. I think my body just isn't working right at the moment and it's my fault - bad diet and nasty pill-popping habits. The good thing about that though is it's all within my control to change. So Janyie you've inspired me to REALLY get working on the changes I've been procrastinating about for ages!!


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie i just babbled it all out, basically he is getting his head down and then taking it out again? engaging and not engaging? but he is head down so i have more chance of not having a c section (does this all make sense now?)


----------



## Sarachka

BTW Knitters someone gave me a good idea the other day. If you love knitting but don't know who/what to knit for, local hospitals always want stuff for preemie babies that are born unexpectedly and don't have clothes small enough. I thought that was a lOvely idea


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Yeah the spd is the reason for induction or c-sec, I don't really want either as I prefer to do things my own way, but the impression I get from midwife is that the hospital wants to know whats going on in advance rather than me show up and everything is rushed...

That seems like a really crappy reason :shrug: Labour is very seldom less than 2 hours so they would have plenty of time to get everything ready. And inductions are usually far more difficult on mom (and baby) than a natural labour - no matter how big the baby

(my 2c worth)


----------



## HollyMonkey

No shoes:cry: But I did get my Team Sky cap in the post that DH got me as a present from the web:happydance: (They're the British team in the Tour de France) It's well cool, I'll model it later for you:thumbup:

At least I have the shoes to look forward to still!

Right I'm going to jump on the LO asleep quiet time bandwagon to find my crochet hook and drink really strong non preggo coffee with a dash of cream and whip up a few granny squares:coffee:

:hugs:Luv ya lasses xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April is Jay playing around with your bbm? :fool:
> 
> yes im so sorry to you Trin and Hayley i stupidly left my phone with him while i went in! hes so gross! lol
> 
> a henry hoover is like the best hoover in da world! i want a pink hetty one lol xClick to expand...

Well I hope he enjoyed his cereal! Sounds Nom Nom https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/pipi.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> Just a quick one from my phone to share good news that Holly slept well temp is down to a good post O one of 37.3 :haha: and she ate and drank loads at breakfast and is still a tad grizzly and clingy but I'm sure some TLC will sort that out :hugs:
> Jaynie AF cramps are really normal I had them every time INCLUDING with Holly before you panic given my track record! The only pains I don't trust in very early pregnancy are lower back ones! Loving the ticker too:happydance:
> 
> Well off to be with attentionseekingpants now, big kiss all xxxx

Is she maybe getting her molars B? Mine throw quite spectacular fevers and then next day nothing :shrug:


----------



## poas

Morning all, another boring day I fear-for me I mean-for all of you,I hope an amazingly exciting day :)


----------



## Sarachka

TRIN (or anyone!) do you know if SOYA LECHITHIN and L-TYROSINE supplements are OK to talk whilst TTC?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunch I've done a digi in a public loo too! With my last mc when I was just sooooo hoping it had gone up to 2-3 and it didn't :cry: But I just couldn't stand the suspense of getting home first!Did you have a lovely b day.

Me too!!! Also with the last mc...at the hospital while I was advertising my seminar. It lied tho and said 2-3 :cry:

That's the only thing about maybe being pregnant this time (besides that I am so sick I doubt my body would say yes to hosting a poppy seed) . If I do get a bfp I don't think I will really get excited :shrug: I'm sort of tired of getting my hopes up for nothing :nope:

My box of 50 tests for "my practice" haha:) arrived but they've sent old stock. It expires July 2011 :growlmad: SO now I have to send them back


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Yep, baby paracetomol up the bum last night and just now :thumbup: I should have been a vet, I'm good at suppositories. I have actually artificially inseminated a cow, on my work experience when I was 15. I did a week in an art and design studio and a week on a dairy farm. The latter was soooo much more fun!

:rofl: Not everyone can say they've done that :haha:

Supps are called "bum muthi" (Muthi means medicine in Zulu - pronounced moo-tea) in our house and when I was giving birth to Tarq, Ch'ien sat on the edge of the pool saying "just relax. Remember whne you gave me bum muthi and you told me to relax and breathe? Do that" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Well - don't they love the suppositries in France? Whenever we go we have to somehow work out to say (should we need painkillers or anything) 'not up the rectum' 'oral tablets only' :rofl:
> 
> I hope it works and she is better soon. I'm with Crunchiebum lots of hugs and stuff.

My gran had to see a doctor for bronchitis in Spain and he ended up giving her an enema followed by suppositories :rofl: Must be a continental thing


----------



## HollyMonkey

POOFUCKS I can't find my crochet hook anywhere:shrug: I had it earlier this morning, I found it on the sofa under the dog and I've lost it again:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TRIN (or anyone!) do you know if SOYA LECHITHIN and L-TYROSINE supplements are OK to talk whilst TTC?

I know Lecithin is fine to take - good for lowering cholesterol. Don't know about Tyrosine :shrug: I looked it up and can only find studies of rats where they were fed ENORMOUS doses. I don't see that it would be a problem because it is naturally occurring in the body


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all:flower:
> Just a quick one from my phone to share good news that Holly slept well temp is down to a good post O one of 37.3 :haha: and she ate and drank loads at breakfast and is still a tad grizzly and clingy but I'm sure some TLC will sort that out :hugs:
> Jaynie AF cramps are really normal I had them every time INCLUDING with Holly before you panic given my track record! The only pains I don't trust in very early pregnancy are lower back ones! Loving the ticker too:happydance:
> 
> Well off to be with attentionseekingpants now, big kiss all xxxx
> 
> Is she maybe getting her molars B? Mine throw quite spectacular fevers and then next day nothing :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah we're putting it down to that since she's got no cough or rash and some stonking great gnashers are on their way through at the mo:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles! Hope everyone is having a nice day.

Please cross ur fingers that they take out eggs tomorrow or Friday ( hopefully tomorrow since rehearsal dinner is Friday) I am gettin increasingly more uncomfortable as I can feel eggs pushing against my stomach and the more they grow the more emotional I get and he more pressure I feel in my stomach. I'm ready for them to be removed.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Hi turtles! Hope everyone is having a nice day.
> 
> Please cross ur fingers that they take out eggs tomorrow or Friday ( hopefully tomorrow since rehearsal dinner is Friday) I am gettin increasingly more uncomfortable as I can feel eggs pushing against my stomach and the more they grow the more emotional I get and he more pressure I feel in my stomach. I'm ready for them to be removed.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunch I've done a digi in a public loo too! With my last mc when I was just sooooo hoping it had gone up to 2-3 and it didn't :cry: But I just couldn't stand the suspense of getting home first!Did you have a lovely b day.
> 
> Me too!!! Also with the last mc...at the hospital while I was advertising my seminar. It lied tho and said 2-3 :cry:
> 
> That's the only thing about maybe being pregnant this time (besides that I am so sick I doubt my body would say yes to hosting a poppy seed) . If I do get a bfp I don't think I will really get excited :shrug: I'm sort of tired of getting my hopes up for nothing :nope:
> 
> My box of 50 tests for "my practice" haha:) arrived but they've sent old stock. It expires July 2011 :growlmad: SO now I have to send them backClick to expand...

Me too I'm a bitter old cynic now:haha: If I ever get another BFP I warn you girls I won't bother posting a pic of anything unless it's the pic of my healthy 12week scan! I can share the excitement for others (Jaynie!:happydance:) but for myself am just a bit :shrug: yeah and :shrug: won't stick :shrug:

We can be bitter old war veterans together Trin :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

GOOD LUCK ADDIE:flower:

Round 2 of the crochet hook hunt commenceth...where is the little blighter hiding?:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm good today thanks. Your BFP and Emandi's not long ago have really given me renewed hope. Something's not working and I think it's my body's way of telling me it's not in tip-top shape at the moment. I know I'm not hideously obese BUT I am as big as I've been in years. I think my body just isn't working right at the moment and it's my fault - bad diet and nasty pill-popping habits. The good thing about that though is it's all within my control to change. So Janyie you've inspired me to REALLY get working on the changes I've been procrastinating about for ages!!

That's the spirit my sausage:hugs: My mum has put a cheque in da post for you:thumbup: I wouldn't worry about supplements and all that, just healthy food and light regular sport and lots of staying zen and next month you'll be joining Emandi and Jaynie in the wad:happydance: Munkie knows these things:winkwink:

EDIT: oh and sex as well:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunch I've done a digi in a public loo too! With my last mc when I was just sooooo hoping it had gone up to 2-3 and it didn't :cry: But I just couldn't stand the suspense of getting home first!Did you have a lovely b day.
> 
> Me too!!! Also with the last mc...at the hospital while I was advertising my seminar. It lied tho and said 2-3 :cry:
> 
> That's the only thing about maybe being pregnant this time (besides that I am so sick I doubt my body would say yes to hosting a poppy seed) . If I do get a bfp I don't think I will really get excited :shrug: I'm sort of tired of getting my hopes up for nothing :nope:
> 
> My box of 50 tests for "my practice" haha:) arrived but they've sent old stock. It expires July 2011 :growlmad: SO now I have to send them backClick to expand...
> 
> Me too I'm a bitter old cynic now:haha: If I ever get another BFP I warn you girls I won't bother posting a pic of anything unless it's the pic of my healthy 12week scan! I can share the excitement for others (Jaynie!:happydance:) but for myself am just a bit :shrug: yeah and :shrug: won't stick :shrug:
> 
> We can be bitter old war veterans together Trin :hugs:Click to expand...

:friends: 

Not sure I could help posting weestick-pics tho....too well trained :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm good today thanks. Your BFP and Emandi's not long ago have really given me renewed hope. Something's not working and I think it's my body's way of telling me it's not in tip-top shape at the moment. I know I'm not hideously obese BUT I am as big as I've been in years. I think my body just isn't working right at the moment and it's my fault - bad diet and nasty pill-popping habits. The good thing about that though is it's all within my control to change. So Janyie you've inspired me to REALLY get working on the changes I've been procrastinating about for ages!!
> 
> That's the spirit my sausage:hugs: My mum has put a cheque in da post for you:thumbup: I wouldn't worry about supplements and all that, just healthy food and light regular sport and lots of staying zen and next month you'll be joining Emandi and Jaynie in the wad:happydance: Munkie knows these things:winkwink:
> 
> EDIT: oh and sex as well:dohh:Click to expand...

DO we EVER have to remind Sezi and Big Boy about sex :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> GOOD LUCK ADDIE:flower:
> 
> Round 2 of the crochet hook hunt commenceth...where is the little blighter hiding?:growlmad:

Try the freezer. Or where ever you keep your bum muthi :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly has to change our thread name. I remember when we became fertile myrtles...and when we had 4 bfp's...ah the memories :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Molly has to change our thread name. I remember when we became fertile myrtles...and when we had 4 bfp's...ah the memories :cloud9:

Ah yes, the memories! Holly had no teeth back then- and here she is suffering molars! I remember your first line Trin, you went to the cinema with DH and came home late and pee'd on a stick and there it was:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I'm good today thanks. Your BFP and Emandi's not long ago have really given me renewed hope. Something's not working and I think it's my body's way of telling me it's not in tip-top shape at the moment. I know I'm not hideously obese BUT I am as big as I've been in years. I think my body just isn't working right at the moment and it's my fault - bad diet and nasty pill-popping habits. The good thing about that though is it's all within my control to change. So Janyie you've inspired me to REALLY get working on the changes I've been procrastinating about for ages!!

Good good and please stop stressing. I only say this because it worked for me... And I understand how hard it is. I stopped weeing on sticks in March ish and fell in May even if it's not a sticker - I fell! I'm taking that! 

I've just told Adams mum (sorry to blabber on about it but it's my first ever :bfp:) and she's dying to tell his dad... Done another wee stick (I picked up my cheap HPT's from my auntie Joanne's...) Lines are debatable trying to chill about it though... Take the advice that I would give you lot...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK ADDIE:flower:
> 
> Round 2 of the crochet hook hunt commenceth...where is the little blighter hiding?:growlmad:
> 
> Try the freezer. Or where ever you keep your bum muthi :shrug:Click to expand...

I have looked *everywhere!* Maybe I put it up Holly's bum in a fit of Continental Suppository Fervour :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly has to change our thread name. I remember when we became fertile myrtles...and when we had 4 bfp's...ah the memories :cloud9:
> 
> Ah yes, the memories! Holly had no teeth back then- and here she is suffering molars! I remember your first line Trin, you went to the cinema with DH and came home late and pee'd on a stick and there it was:haha:Click to expand...

I remember! It was Deathly Hallows we went to watch and I went to the cinema loos and thought "OMG my :holly: are HUUUUUGE!":haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Whooooaaahhh !! Chat chat chat .... 

I am a terrible at weeing on a stick without it going everywhere ... So doing a test in a public loo is even harder 

Had a lovely bday.... Wonderful massage ! I said to the girl ... Do I have to take my bra off as they may fall of the table ... She so wanted to to laugh ! But once it all started I couldn't have cared less .... Let the puppies be freeeeee


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK ADDIE:flower:
> 
> Round 2 of the crochet hook hunt commenceth...where is the little blighter hiding?:growlmad:
> 
> Try the freezer. Or where ever you keep your bum muthi :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have looked *everywhere!* Maybe I put it up Holly's bum in a fit of Continental Suppository Fervour :fool:Click to expand...

I was going to suggest checking Aslan's bum, as he was sitting on it, or maybe you thought you'd practice your veterinary probing skills :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

This made me laugh so much last night :rofl:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znZuH2BU0FE


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh Trin's here. Sorry you are still ill! Booooo. 

B stop being all negative! I am worried about my debatable lines this morning... :argh:

Sezi - I am the biggest now that I have ever been too and I eat carbs all day long (food on a budget)...


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie - I got all different results on tests ! I got much darker on superdrug tests than frer..... !! Go figure


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Crunchie - I have 8 cheapie HPT's and my digi. I dunno what to do with them all. Made a deal with myself that if I manage to avoid more tests i'll save the money I woulda used for any bebe I may have... (still not wanting to jinx it :() 

I can post a pic?


----------



## Crunchie

Post away hun ! 

I totally understand how you feel .... I just used to love the thrill of seeing those lines come up xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Crunchie - I have 8 cheapie HPT's and my digi. I dunno what to do with them all. Made a deal with myself that if I manage to avoid more tests i'll save the money I woulda used for any bebe I may have... (still not wanting to jinx it :()
> 
> I can post a pic?

You have to ask???:saywhat:


----------



## firstbaby25

how many tests did ya do? :winkwink: I have done three in 2 days :shock: gonna try and miss tomorrow and then do another Thursday and then last digi Friday morning to check dem 'levels' before I waste my doctors time. Pic to follow.

PS I am supposed to be working, I actually can't concentrate on anything.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Crunchie - I have 8 cheapie HPT's and my digi. I dunno what to do with them all. Made a deal with myself that if I manage to avoid more tests i'll save the money I woulda used for any bebe I may have... (still not wanting to jinx it :()
> 
> I can post a pic?
> 
> You have to ask???:saywhat:Click to expand...

:rofl: how's Chi'en? If you aren't better, is he improving?


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly, Luna, all other US turtles...your first lady is in SA....make me feel weirdly closer to you (I know I'm odd :blush:)


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Crunchie - I have 8 cheapie HPT's and my digi. I dunno what to do with them all. Made a deal with myself that if I manage to avoid more tests i'll save the money I woulda used for any bebe I may have... (still not wanting to jinx it :()
> 
> I can post a pic?
> 
> You have to ask???:saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: how's Chi'en? If you aren't better, is he improving?Click to expand...

He went back to school today. I told him to get them to call me if he vomited but no call so far. He is so worried about how much work he'll have to catch up on


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just a TRIPPER it's just it takes so much to get here...
 



Attached Files:







test 21.06.jpg
File size: 71.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm just a TRIPPER it's just it takes so much to get here...

That's one great line :happydance: No squinting or nothing:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.245775033.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

I guess Trin - I can't compare lines. And I have given myself 5 days to get out of the 1 - 2 reading! That's more than fair seeing as when I did the digi I should have been 15 days preggo (2 - 3??) It's all just too much!


----------



## Crunchie

Great lines !!! I tested everyday


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Great lines !!! I tested everyday

:shock: until when?


----------



## firstbaby25

You're gonna say like 'last week' now aren't ya? :rofl:

Did lines get darker when should I do 2nd digi?


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Great lines !!! I tested everyday
> 
> :shock: until when?Click to expand...

Lol - I used my digi's when I thought it would change and the ic until I got a 3+ .... but I am a little odd !!!


----------



## poas

I did about 12 tests in all, bearing in mind I had crap/negative lines right up until my friend persuaded me to do digi. I would try relax now you've had the digi's proof, I know it's easier said than done but you will just stress yourself out massively.
I have some folic sanatogen tablet things if you'd like them, they are unopened....they were 3boxes for £16 and my mum was going through a 'lets encourage Lissy to be positive moment'!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hi All :hi:

Back from antenatal class and just had some nice lunch before OH went back to work :munch:

I cannot explain the massive difference between an up to date midwife/antenatal class facilitator and a not so up to date one. Today's session was a gazillion times more useful and informative than the other two put together easily! Today's midwife is the one who normally does the classes but she was on holiday. Today, half of what we were told the last 2 weeks has now been contradicted - like a complete 180! Today's midwife was really unhappy when we said "but we were told..." lots of times and I think we've inadvertently got the other very nice (but perhaps old fashioned) midwife in trouble :wacko: Anyway, it also turns out that there are 4 classes and not 3..so back again next week unless bebe has put in an appearance. The class was yet again smaller today - they're dropping like flies :shock:

So, I'm going to do some washings this afternoon and not much else I think :thumbup: I'll pop back and catch up now.....

:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hi All :hi:
> 
> Back from antenatal class and just had some nice lunch before OH went back to work :munch:
> 
> I cannot explain the massive difference between an up to date midwife/antenatal class facilitator and a not so up to date one. Today's session was a gazillion times more useful and informative than the other two put together easily! Today's midwife is the one who normally does the classes but she was on holiday. Today, half of what we were told the last 2 weeks has now been contradicted - like a complete 180! Today's midwife was really unhappy when we said "but we were told..." lots of times and I think we've inadvertently got the other very nice (but perhaps old fashioned) midwife in trouble :wacko: Anyway, it also turns out that there are 4 classes and not 3..so back again next week unless bebe has put in an appearance. The class was yet again smaller today - they're dropping like flies :shock:
> 
> So, I'm going to do some washings this afternoon and not much else I think :thumbup: I'll pop back and catch up now.....
> 
> :kiss:

Hi Kit :hi:

I'm so glad it got better. Antenatal classes can make SUCH a difference in how prepared and confident you feel

We had a really nice active birth antenatal weekend before Ch'ien, but the first day ended with us all (husbands included) holding hands in a circle singing "I have a big beautiful juicy ginny!" :shock: I'll never forget it! That and being on hands and knees mooing...and the husband who didn't want to cut the umbilical cord because he didn't want to be the symbolic cause for separation between mother and child :wacko: Turns out, years later, that couple are part-owners in the business where my practice is now


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Baby is head down engaging and not engaging apparently pains could be that or muscles etc etc but told to ring labour ward if worried but he's head down which hopefully he stays like that I can have a normal birth no c section yay x

Yay! Glad he's behaving - hopefully it stays that way :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Still hacking up a lung :nope: off to catch up from my bed :coffee:

Oh poo...take it easy m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Whooooaaahhh !! Chat chat chat ....
> 
> I am a terrible at weeing on a stick without it going everywhere ... So doing a test in a public loo is even harder
> 
> Had a lovely bday.... Wonderful massage ! I said to the girl ... Do I have to take my bra off as they may fall of the table ... She so wanted to to laugh ! But once it all started I couldn't have cared less .... Let the puppies be freeeeee

:rofl:

Glad you had a fab time at the spa :thumbup:

I have never poas anywhere other than at home simply because I need my "wee catcher" to pee in before utilising the dip tecnhique - otherwise, there's carnage :nope::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> how many tests did ya do? :winkwink: I have done three in 2 days :shock: gonna try and miss tomorrow and then do another Thursday and then last digi Friday morning to check dem 'levels' before I waste my doctors time. Pic to follow.
> 
> PS I am supposed to be working, I actually can't concentrate on anything.

:haha:

Welcome to the insanity that is early pregnancy :haha:

You've actually been quite restrained so far in the testing department - I think I tested virtually every day (IC's) throughout the first tri! Cost me a blinkin' fortune on digi's in the early weeks too :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Just back from the doctors and I did not see mine I saw his partner so I am going to call my doctor later because I was told the procedure will most likely be Sat the day of the wedding. My doctor had told me he may be able to manipulate it so that I can go a day earlier or later so I am still hoping for that. If he can not and I have to go Sat. we will be forced to use frozen sperm because my DH is in the wedding and I think it would be wrong of me to make him miss it. Frozen sperm reduces my chance of getting pregnant but doctor said not really by much so I hope to god if we have to use it I still get pregnant. I will just lay down longer. Cross ur fingers that we can do this Sunday so that DH and I can go to this wedding.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi All :hi:
> 
> Back from antenatal class and just had some nice lunch before OH went back to work :munch:
> 
> I cannot explain the massive difference between an up to date midwife/antenatal class facilitator and a not so up to date one. Today's session was a gazillion times more useful and informative than the other two put together easily! Today's midwife is the one who normally does the classes but she was on holiday. Today, half of what we were told the last 2 weeks has now been contradicted - like a complete 180! Today's midwife was really unhappy when we said "but we were told..." lots of times and I think we've inadvertently got the other very nice (but perhaps old fashioned) midwife in trouble :wacko: Anyway, it also turns out that there are 4 classes and not 3..so back again next week unless bebe has put in an appearance. The class was yet again smaller today - they're dropping like flies :shock:
> 
> So, I'm going to do some washings this afternoon and not much else I think :thumbup: I'll pop back and catch up now.....
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Hi Kit :hi:
> 
> I'm so glad it got better. Antenatal classes can make SUCH a difference in how prepared and confident you feel
> 
> We had a really nice active birth antenatal weekend before Ch'ien, but the first day ended with us all (husbands included) holding hands in a circle singing "I have a big beautiful juicy ginny!" :shock: I'll never forget it! That and being on hands and knees mooing...and the husband who didn't want to cut the umbilical cord because he didn't want to be the symbolic cause for separation between mother and child :wacko: Turns out, years later, that couple are part-owners in the business where my practice is nowClick to expand...

:shock:

A big beautiful juicy ginny????? :rofl: Now surely that's just taking the p***?

I really wish that we'd had this midwife for the last 2 classes - she's so forward thinking by comparison and a big advocate of birthing mums leading the midwife in what she feels is right for her rather than the other way round. I understand that if medical intervention is necessary you need to do what the experts tell you, but if everything is going great and normally, it sounds right to me to let your body do the talking - no?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Just back from the doctors and I did not see mine I saw his partner so I am going to call my doctor later because I was told the procedure will most likely be Sat the day of the wedding. My doctor had told me he may be able to manipulate it so that I can go a day earlier or later so I am still hoping for that. If he can not and I have to go Sat. we will be forced to use frozen sperm because my DH is in the wedding and I think it would be wrong of me to make him miss it. Frozen sperm reduces my chance of getting pregnant but doctor said not really by much so I hope to god if we have to use it I still get pregnant. I will just lay down longer. Cross ur fingers that we can do this Sunday so that DH and I can go to this wedding.

Oh wow addie - it's all happening now :happydance: Hopefully you can have it done the before/after the wedding, but if not, it's good to know that it won't change your chances statistically by anything significant :thumbup: I am crossing everything for you m'love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kit :hi:
> 
> I'm so glad it got better. Antenatal classes can make SUCH a difference in how prepared and confident you feel
> 
> We had a really nice active birth antenatal weekend before Ch'ien, but the first day ended with us all (husbands included) holding hands in a circle singing "I have a big beautiful juicy ginny!" :shock: I'll never forget it! That and being on hands and knees mooing...and the husband who didn't want to cut the umbilical cord because he didn't want to be the symbolic cause for separation between mother and child :wacko: Turns out, years later, that couple are part-owners in the business where my practice is now
> 
> :shock:
> 
> A big beautiful juicy ginny????? :rofl: Now surely that's just taking the p***?
> 
> I really wish that we'd had this midwife for the last 2 classes - she's so forward thinking by comparison and a big advocate of birthing mums leading the midwife in what she feels is right for her rather than the other way round. I understand that if medical intervention is necessary you need to do what the experts tell you, but if everything is going great and normally, it sounds right to me to let your body do the talking - no?Click to expand...

You'd think, but she was being dead serious. It was a 'deeply spiritual moment' *insert zen smiley* :haha:

We always say to our moms that they are in the lead and that our job is to support them on their journey - where ever that leads. We almost never tell a mom to push or do anything other than listen to her body. How it should be I think :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Just back from the doctors and I did not see mine I saw his partner so I am going to call my doctor later because I was told the procedure will most likely be Sat the day of the wedding. My doctor had told me he may be able to manipulate it so that I can go a day earlier or later so I am still hoping for that. If he can not and I have to go Sat. we will be forced to use frozen sperm because my DH is in the wedding and I think it would be wrong of me to make him miss it. Frozen sperm reduces my chance of getting pregnant but doctor said not really by much so I hope to god if we have to use it I still get pregnant. I will just lay down longer. Cross ur fingers that we can do this Sunday so that DH and I can go to this wedding.

So exciting :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April is Jay playing around with your bbm? :fool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes im so sorry to you Trin and Hayley i stupidly left my phone with him while i went in! hes so gross! lol
> 
> a henry hoover is like the best hoover in da world! i want a pink hetty one lol xClick to expand...


:haha:sounds delish lol!!!!!




addie25 said:


> Hi turtles! Hope everyone is having a nice day.
> 
> Please cross ur fingers that they take out eggs tomorrow or Friday ( hopefully tomorrow since rehearsal dinner is Friday) I am gettin increasingly more uncomfortable as I can feel eggs pushing against my stomach and the more they grow the more emotional I get and he more pressure I feel in my stomach. I'm ready for them to be removed.

Addie hope its tomorrow for you hun:hugs:i bet it feels all strange i think you are so brave:kiss:. Do you have to pay for this all yourselves ?(if you dont mind me being nosey:blush:)



TrinityMom said:


> Molly has to change our thread name. I remember when we became fertile myrtles...and when we had 4 bfp's...ah the memories :cloud9:

I was going to pipe up and say the other day has Emandi's BFP ever been added to the title ??

And now Jaynies??

its been 17 for yonks:wacko:


Anyways im all caught up nice lines again jaynie:thumbup:

im off to docs with my cold and now stiff hurty neck and aninfection in my finger:wacko:nice !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> I did about 12 tests in all, bearing in mind I had crap/negative lines right up until my friend persuaded me to do digi. I would try relax now you've had the digi's proof, I know it's easier said than done but you will just stress yourself out massively.
> I have some folic sanatogen tablet things if you'd like them, they are unopened....they were 3boxes for £16 and my mum was going through a 'lets encourage Lissy to be positive moment'!!

Yeah i'd like anything that helps... Is it a supplement? 

I think I'll do a test before docs Friday and then do a digi next week for a better reading by better I mean - 2 - 3 :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HI turtle doves :hi: don't mind me, just searching for Jaynie's BFP announcement :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Newmum our insurance covers most of it we paid 7000 so far and do not know if we will b charged again when lab tests embryos. I am sure we will be bc genetics is not covered.

Doctor called and said to come tomorrow if I had a big growth we can do it Friday maybe but still most likely Sat. He said frozen sperm will not reduce our chances. :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

3431 newbie...

I've been reading it constantly :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie that's excellent! I hope it works out for you loads... And that obvs it's ace if DH can go to wedding. I've worked something out :-k it's a leap year and I might propose to my OH. I don't think that he will disagree when I tell him my plans (if bebe sticks) that if I don't have a ring or half a plan of a wedding. Bebe will have my surname. Since it can easily be changed if/when married buuut should he turn out like my dad it won't e so easy to change back. :shrug: just one of the million thoughts I had last night.


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit glad you are full of confidence... I think you shook have it you way. Because surely at some point 'your way' will include asking a midwife for her/his opinion in something :shrug: 

At least I know I'm not crazy! I don't want to spend any more money on tests. :nope: me hopefully got :baby: to provide for (keeps fingers crossed)


----------



## addie25

I'm so excited for ur Bfp!!! I'll try to get pregnant when they put the eggs in me next week I'll lay super flat for a week so we can be Pregnant together!!!

I can't wait for hormones to stop I'm a wreck lol. Dh said he wanted to go to a 2 night trip to see Phish n I started crying bc that's the week I'm on bed rest . N he's like oh my no no I didnt realize it was same week I won't go. Lol I'm a big cry ball. So if I get pregnant this moth dh said he wud take me to Vegas to c Celine Dion in August!!!! I have always wanted to see her. He also said we would stop in lake taho to see Phish lol glad he slipped that one into the trip:dohh: we won't b able to if I'm not b we will be doing ivf n that comes first.


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie with what you are going through for it I simply hope that you get a :bfp: and sticky bebe(s). I'd love for us all to be pregnant at the same time! That'd be great! All of us... I have a long way yet. But alas I am pregnant and that's pretty cool and I'll treat it so. I'll stop being negative now!


----------



## mummyApril

well i wont be dtd again with Jay! (whilst pregnant lol) TMI i now have thrush :( (we used a condom) but iv never had it before doc rung me to tell me :(


----------



## firstbaby25

You can get thrush from anything. When you get your cream - read the inside booklet: nylon knickers, sex, oral sex, your period, all kinds o shit can cause thrush!! Hope you feel better though chick!


----------



## mummyApril

yeah butttt it started irritating after that so im blaming that lol (and pregnancy) but i have to use those pessary things im scared to do that! x


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Yep, baby paracetomol up the bum last night and just now :thumbup: I should have been a vet, I'm good at suppositories. I have actually artificially inseminated a cow, on my work experience when I was 15. I did a week in an art and design studio and a week on a dairy farm. The latter was soooo much more fun!

:shock:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> They are hoovering with a henry hoover here in the clinic and I'm soooo tempted to ask if I can do it! He's just not doing it properly lol x

:haha: You sound like me! I have been known to whine a bit about cleaning (when I don't feel good) but I can't let my OH or anyone else do it... they do it wrong!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> That said within a few hours of being at the hospital in labour I was in so much pain that when they offered me painkillers I was like YESSSS! And they were bum ones! Morphine and cocaine I seem to remember, but I was a bit delirious with lack of sleep and agony by then so I may have imagined that bit :haha:

:shock:


----------



## mummyApril

ooh Molly it frustrates me when people try and do my housework, esp Jay i normally have to redo it all after, the girls are terrible at tidying their room, they have a set place for everything but books end up piled on top of toy box, shoes in toy box videos just bungled in! lol they have got far too much stuff though which i have to sort out in a few days, running out of room! lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh Trin's here. Sorry you are still ill! Booooo.
> 
> B stop being all negative! I am worried about my debatable lines this morning... :argh:
> 
> Sezi - I am the biggest now that I have ever been too and I eat carbs all day long (food on a budget)...

Just having a lurk while I cook LO's dinner, but had to reply to this- I'm only negative for meeeee Jaynie, not for yoooooouuu!!! Once bitten, twice shy and all that! But I know yours is a sticky one:hugs: I haven't even sent you babydust:thumbup: I only do that when I'm not convinced of the stickyness!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly is ':shock:' all you have to say to me today? 

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly has to change our thread name. I remember when we became fertile myrtles...and when we had 4 bfp's...ah the memories :cloud9:
> 
> Ah yes, the memories! Holly had no teeth back then- and here she is suffering molars! I remember your first line Trin, you went to the cinema with DH and came home late and pee'd on a stick and there it was:haha:Click to expand...

Open to suggestions lovelies. :hugs: Oh and because I was on my phone and unable to post the change... Jaynie and Emandi are the latest :bfp:'s for the thread correct?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Whooooaaahhh !! Chat chat chat ....
> 
> I am a terrible at weeing on a stick without it going everywhere ... So doing a test in a public loo is even harder
> 
> Had a lovely bday.... Wonderful massage ! I said to the girl ... Do I have to take my bra off as they may fall of the table ... She so wanted to to laugh ! But once it all started I couldn't have cared less .... Let the puppies be freeeeee

:haha: Glad you enjoyed your birthday lovey. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly has to change our thread name. I remember when we became fertile myrtles...and when we had 4 bfp's...ah the memories :cloud9:
> 
> Ah yes, the memories! Holly had no teeth back then- and here she is suffering molars! I remember your first line Trin, you went to the cinema with DH and came home late and pee'd on a stick and there it was:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Open to suggestions lovelies. :hugs: Oh and because I was on my phone and unable to post the change... Jaynie and Emandi are the latest :bfp:'s for the thread correct?Click to expand...

i believe so x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Molly, Luna, all other US turtles...your first lady is in SA....make me feel weirdly closer to you (I know I'm odd :blush:)

I was going to ask you about that! I saw on the news last night, "First Lady, Michelle Obama, has arrived in South Africa..." I yelled at OH, "Michelle Obama is visiting TRIN! ...I wonder if she's pregnant?" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm just a TRIPPER it's just it takes so much to get here...

Do remember all the fainty faint lines I kept posting day after day around my first bfp? 

This one was taken the day I had my bloods drawn... my bloods showed a HCG count of 108... faint line but defo pregnant. :hugs: Just like you pet. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







see28.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie that's excellent! I hope it works out for you loads... And that obvs it's ace if DH can go to wedding. I've worked something out :-k it's a leap year and I might propose to my OH. I don't think that he will disagree when I tell him my plans (if bebe sticks) that if I don't have a ring or half a plan of a wedding. Bebe will have my surname. Since it can easily be changed if/when married buuut should he turn out like my dad it won't e so easy to change back. :shrug: just one of the million thoughts I had last night.

I think that's a great plan!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit glad you are full of confidence... I think you shook have it you way. Because surely at some point 'your way' will include asking a midwife for her/his opinion in something :shrug:
> 
> At least I know I'm not crazy! I don't want to spend any more money on tests. :nope: me hopefully got :baby: to provide for (keeps fingers crossed)

I tend not want to waste money on the hpts (at least no more than "necessary") as I would rather go to get the blood test confirmation from the doc and start buying for :baby: :awww:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie with what you are going through for it I simply hope that you get a :bfp: and sticky bebe(s). I'd love for us all to be pregnant at the same time! That'd be great! All of us... I have a long way yet. But alas I am pregnant and that's pretty cool and I'll treat it so. I'll stop being negative now!

Yes stay positive no need to b negative. I may b a bit nervous till week 13 when we get a definite health report but really no reason to be worried I need to trust their test.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly is ':shock:' all you have to say to me today?
> 
> :haha:

I am not at all for sticking meds/muthi up the bums. :shock: And you! Begging for morphine and cocaine up the bum... didn't it burn??? :shock:

:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I hope they are able to do it on Friday! FX


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Whooooaaahhh !! Chat chat chat ....
> 
> I am a terrible at weeing on a stick without it going everywhere ... So doing a test in a public loo is even harder
> 
> Had a lovely bday.... Wonderful massage ! I said to the girl ... Do I have to take my bra off as they may fall of the table ... She so wanted to to laugh ! But once it all started I couldn't have cared less .... Let the puppies be freeeeee
> 
> :haha: Glad you enjoyed your birthday lovey. :hugs:Click to expand...

Molly I just thanked u for wishing crunchie a happy b-day by mistake lol my fingers just push things on this iPhone.:haha:
Is her bday today!?!! Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Whooooaaahhh !! Chat chat chat ....
> 
> I am a terrible at weeing on a stick without it going everywhere ... So doing a test in a public loo is even harder
> 
> Had a lovely bday.... Wonderful massage ! I said to the girl ... Do I have to take my bra off as they may fall of the table ... She so wanted to to laugh ! But once it all started I couldn't have cared less .... Let the puppies be freeeeee
> 
> :haha: Glad you enjoyed your birthday lovey. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Molly I just thanked u for wishing crunchie a happy b-day by mistake lol my fingers just push things on this iPhone.:haha:
> Is her bday today!?!! Happy birthday!!!!!Click to expand...

It was yesterday. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I'm glad you enjoyed your antenatal class today.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I'm glad you enjoyed your antenatal class today.

Thanks m'love :flower: 'Twas very worthwhile :thumbup:

You're a regular power poster now you have the lappy back eh? :bodyb:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit- I'm glad you enjoyed your antenatal class today.
> 
> Thanks m'love :flower: 'Twas very worthwhile :thumbup:
> 
> You're a regular power poster now you have the lappy back eh? :bodyb:Click to expand...

Oh I am! :bodyb: I am so happy for it too! I've felt down right miserable that I haven't been able to give you all "proper" attention.


----------



## firstbaby25

Awww Molly :hugs: it's like you've put my name in lights :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Awww Molly :hugs: it's like you've put my name in lights :smug:

As it should be love. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I have had the thought that I wish you all lived closer together and that way I could send one giant Christmas parcel box to one turtle and force you all together so that you could each get your pressies at once. :cloud9: A girl can dream eh?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I have had the thought that I wish you all lived closer together and that way I could send one giant Christmas parcel box to one turtle and force you all together so that you could each get your pressies at once. :cloud9: A girl can dream eh?

I wish the same...then you'd actually get the turtle gifts that have been in my car for 2 months before you have your turtlets! :haha:
Seriously, can you imagine us all out for coffe, passing around weesticks, Munkie with her microscope examining cm, me squeezing nipples and latching babies :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> I'm good today thanks. Your BFP and Emandi's not long ago have really given me renewed hope. Something's not working and I think it's my body's way of telling me it's not in tip-top shape at the moment. I know I'm not hideously obese BUT I am as big as I've been in years. I think my body just isn't working right at the moment and it's my fault - bad diet and nasty pill-popping habits. The good thing about that though is it's all within my control to change. So Janyie you've inspired me to REALLY get working on the changes I've been procrastinating about for ages!!

Oh, I'm so happy to hear this! A little PMA and healthy choices goes a long way, I think :hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> Molly, Luna, all other US turtles...your first lady is in SA....make me feel weirdly closer to you (I know I'm odd :blush:)

She's come to give you a real life in person hug for us!! :thumbup: We had to send _someone_! :haha:



kit_cat said:


> Hi All :hi:
> 
> Back from antenatal class and just had some nice lunch before OH went back to work :munch:
> 
> I cannot explain the massive difference between an up to date midwife/antenatal class facilitator and a not so up to date one. Today's session was a gazillion times more useful and informative than the other two put together easily! Today's midwife is the one who normally does the classes but she was on holiday. Today, half of what we were told the last 2 weeks has now been contradicted - like a complete 180! Today's midwife was really unhappy when we said "but we were told..." lots of times and I think we've inadvertently got the other very nice (but perhaps old fashioned) midwife in trouble :wacko: Anyway, it also turns out that there are 4 classes and not 3..so back again next week unless bebe has put in an appearance. The class was yet again smaller today - they're dropping like flies :shock:
> 
> So, I'm going to do some washings this afternoon and not much else I think :thumbup: I'll pop back and catch up now.....
> 
> :kiss:

Oh, that sounds lovely, Kit!! I'm glad you enjoyed the class and that's actually very nice there's another next week with this midwife. She sounds excellent.
Oh, I get all welled up just thinking that your baby could come at any moment!!!!! :happydance:



Mollykins said:


> I have had the thought that I wish you all lived closer together and that way I could send one giant Christmas parcel box to one turtle and force you all together so that you could each get your pressies at once. :cloud9: A girl can dream eh?

Oh, that's such a good idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning lovies :)
Slept in this morning. It was really nice. I told DH to wake me up with him so I could put together his lunch because I was too tired to do it last night after his hockey game, but he didn't wake me and made his own lunch. When he came to kiss me goodbye, I said, "You didn't wake me! How come? I needed to make your lunch!" and he said, "Because you're pregnant and sleeping! Silly." What a dear :cloud9:

My baby boy has just been so active! Yesterday he kicked around the last ten minutes of almost every hour! I'd feel him kick and look at the clock and it would always be at like :52 or :53. :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I hope all goes smoothly for you and you get your BFP! It will happen before you know it!!! :dance:

I know I keep asking, but I guess I keep forgetting... So this week they're taking your eggs, then when do they put them back in? And then you mentioned bedrest? You're such a trooper!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Kit - glad your antenatal class went well, and bonus you have an extra next week! We did ours quite early as they do a "may/june/july" babies group, and found it quite a shock when one lady didn't come to the last sessions because she'd had her baby already. Made it all quite real.

Luna - How lovely of your DH to let you sleep in. You and bump must've appreciated the extra :sleep:


----------



## Essie

Addie - glad you've got your appointment tomorrow. Hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Kit - glad your antenatal class went well, and bonus you have an extra next week! We did ours quite early as they do a "may/june/july" babies group, and found it quite a shock when one lady didn't come to the last sessions because she'd had her baby already. Made it all quite real.
> 
> Luna - How lovely of your DH to let you sleep in. You and bump must've appreciated the extra :sleep:

Thank you :hugs:
'Twas very nice, indeed! I slept in until 9! I'm usually up around 7 or 7:30. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have had the thought that I wish you all lived closer together and that way I could send one giant Christmas parcel box to one turtle and force you all together so that you could each get your pressies at once. :cloud9: A girl can dream eh?
> 
> I wish the same...then you'd actually get the turtle gifts that have been in my car for 2 months before you have your turtlets! :haha:
> Seriously, can you imagine us all out for coffe, passing around weesticks, Munkie with her microscope examining cm, me squeezing nipples and latching babies :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I think we'd all have to meet in FR... I hear they are lenient about those sort of things... I mean they ARE massively supportive of bum meds. :shrug: CM under microscope and fresh wee sticks over coffee should be nothing. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

PHEW! I'll be joining the ranks of mummyapril at this rate! Just did an hour's intensive housework once LO was in bed :smug::smug::smug:

It's very clammy weather here this week, I think my courgettes might turn into mangoes. 

:brat::hissy::brat: Michelle Obama to come and visit me so that I feel closer to Turts! 

Who's going to be the first turtle to visit Paris?:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> PHEW! I'll be joining the ranks of mummyapril at this rate! Just did an hour's intensive housework once LO was in bed :smug::smug::smug:
> 
> It's very clammy weather here this week, I think my courgettes might turn into mangoes.
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: Michelle Obama to come and visit me so that I feel closer to Turts!
> 
> Who's going to be the first turtle to visit Paris?:flower:

I've been to Paris already, don't you remember? ...in my dream! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*JAYNIE!* AS YOU KNOW I wee'd on sticks until the cows came home, but you're right to save your coins of the realm to buy baby bits :baby: A blood test is da best if you really want reassurance, and even me for all my wee stick mania, well I still nipped off for a bit of needlework from time to time:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I want to come visit you in Paris, B!!!!! That would be soooo :cloud9: !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> PHEW! I'll be joining the ranks of mummyapril at this rate! Just did an hour's intensive housework once LO was in bed :smug::smug::smug:
> 
> It's very clammy weather here this week, I think my courgettes might turn into mangoes.
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat: Michelle Obama to come and visit me so that I feel closer to Turts!
> 
> Who's going to be the first turtle to visit Paris?:flower:
> 
> I've been to Paris already, don't you remember? ...in my dream! :haha:Click to expand...

That doesn't count because I wasn't having the same dream as you that night :shrug: (As if we do on _other_ nights:haha:) Given the distance I reckon statistically it's more likely to be a UK turt, but I wouldn't put it past Trin to organise a birthing conference in Paris, with her demonstration rubber breast balls and bum-muthi to please us anal obsessed continentals.

Talking of which, I FOUND MY CROCHET HOOK!:happydance: 

Under a chair!


----------



## LunaLady

Got the first of two sleeping bags in the washer. Luna the dog has decided that because they were folded on the floor in front of the laundry room that it was a bed for her!! They needed a wash, though, so I wasn't too concerned. 

I had to wait until we got a nice hot sunny day and today's the day! Supposed to get near 80*F / 26.6*C so sounds like the perfect day!

I'm itching to lay out in the sun and work on my tan so I don't burn when we go on vacation in a couple weeks... but DH needs to clean the backyard of dog poo before I can do that!! :haha: It's stinky out there. He hasn't done it for a few days... :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm glad you found your crochet hook, B!!!!!! It's scary to lose such things! :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Speaking of crafty things... I am working on this hat:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lyric

I've got a fun self-striping sock yarn that I'm using. And I'm going to make some little socks to match.

I'm still working on my quilt... I've got the top done. I'm intimidated by the whole cotton batting and backing process!!!!! I want to do a self-binding quilt and I've got all the fabric and batting for it, but I'm scared to actually do it. I really need some space to lay it all out and pin it together so it's secure, I think, then I'll feel comfortable to quilt it all together.... I'm a quilt virgin, so I'm scared!! :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I want to come visit you in Paris, B!!!!! That would be soooo :cloud9: !!!

OOOOOOOOOOooooooo yes you're welcome anytime! Bring your blood sugar monitor and we can wine and dine like crazy things and see who can get THE HIGHEST reading! \\:D/ And I'll take you to that lake in the forest, we can cycle there and swim illegally! I want to come to yours though in exchange:haha:

Oh and I just noticed earlier Luna, you're 20weeks+3:shock: Doesn't it just fly by?!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Speaking of crafty things... I am working on this hat:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lyric
> 
> I've got a fun self-striping sock yarn that I'm using. And I'm going to make some little socks to match.
> 
> I'm still working on my quilt... I've got the top done. I'm intimidated by the whole cotton batting and backing process!!!!! I want to do a self-binding quilt and I've got all the fabric and batting for it, but I'm scared to actually do it. I really need some space to lay it all out and pin it together so it's secure, I think, then I'll feel comfortable to quilt it all together.... I'm a quilt virgin, so I'm scared!! :nope:

You probably know already but make sure you pin it all over with safety pins, not normal pins, to reduce slipping!

Cute hat, I love sock wool:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I want to come visit you in Paris, B!!!!! That would be soooo :cloud9: !!!
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOooooooo yes you're welcome anytime! Bring your blood sugar monitor and we can wine and dine like crazy things and see who can get THE HIGHEST reading! \\:D/ And I'll take you to that lake in the forest, we can cycle there and swim illegally! I want to come to yours though in exchange:haha:
> 
> Oh and I just noticed earlier Luna, you're 20weeks+3:shock: Doesn't it just fly by?!!Click to expand...

That would be so, so, so fun!!!!! :cry: I wish!!!!
If you ever wish to venture over to boring old Washington, you're welcome at our place :hugs: And we can drive over to the desert and swim in the warm lake! And hike in the mountains; or even mountain bike there. :happydance:

And yes, the time is FLYING by!! I can't believe I'm already half way done! I feel a proper preggo, though, now that I'm in the 20's :haha: I wouldn't mind if the next few months slowed down just a bit.... I need some time to prepare for baby!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of crafty things... I am working on this hat:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lyric
> 
> I've got a fun self-striping sock yarn that I'm using. And I'm going to make some little socks to match.
> 
> I'm still working on my quilt... I've got the top done. I'm intimidated by the whole cotton batting and backing process!!!!! I want to do a self-binding quilt and I've got all the fabric and batting for it, but I'm scared to actually do it. I really need some space to lay it all out and pin it together so it's secure, I think, then I'll feel comfortable to quilt it all together.... I'm a quilt virgin, so I'm scared!! :nope:
> 
> You probably know already but make sure you pin it all over with safety pins, not normal pins, to reduce slipping!
> 
> Cute hat, I love sock wool:happydance:Click to expand...

I didn't know that, so thank you!!!! :hugs:
I *love* sock wool, too!! I've got this pair of socks I've been working on for like six months that's almost done, but they take so long to make and I get so antsy to make something else with sock wool that I put them aside. As I'm doing now :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pregnant turles! I am eating paté :devil: and drinking a glass of rosé :devil:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is delighted because I'm cooking his favourite...bangers, mash and...er brocolli...no peas or beans in stock:shrug:...with ENGLISH GRAVY and onions :wohoo: My mum bought me a present of a jar of Bisto gravy mix!


----------



## Essie

I am all on my lonesome because DH has gone to a quiz night at work :cry: But it means I have the laptop and tv all to myself and can indulge my BnB addiction all evening while sitting on my birthing ball :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Pregnant turles! I am eating paté :devil: and drinking a glass of rosé :devil:

Oh well that's just rude...


----------



## poas

I concur Molly, B is very rude to mention such things!! I actually dreamt I was at a sushi buffet the other day and that I gorged myself...I woke up feeling so guilty yet smug!


----------



## poas

Jaynie I shall ask Ed to post them tomorrow they are the top range supplements which you should take up till 12wks preg :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy when I gave up smoking I had dreams where I smoked but then was so relieved and smug in the morn when I realised I hadn't! 

DH and I are having a drinkypoos tonight since the boys are on school trips :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want to buy some Itunes for next Sunday and my bike event, for if I start hitting what's called 'The Wall' in sports circles, that moment in long distances when your mind and your body just want to stop, but it goes away if you can keep on through, any suggestions for good uplifting 'keep on pedalling' songs would be most welcome my lovelies.:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Though to be honest I think I'll be needing bum-muthi more than anything else, I still have a sore derrière from my training on Sunday


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Lissy! Hope bebe doesn't fall out so that your efforts aren't in vain!

You know I thought about pate the other day! I wanted some but we didn't have any an I haven't had any. If all goes well it'll be ages. Does anyone know the actual problem with it? I'm struggling with music :-k for keeping you going? What genre are you most likened to? Glee? Indie? RnB? 

Sarachka. No :af:? :-k 

Luna you have a sweet OH... I can't believe you are half baked! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I want to buy some Itunes for next Sunday and my bike event, for if I start hitting what's called 'The Wall' in sports circles, that moment in long distances when your mind and your body just want to stop, but it goes away if you can keep on through, any suggestions for good uplifting 'keep on pedalling' songs would be most welcome my lovelies.:flower:

Ooo! Not that I pedal (at all!) But Muse and Placebo are my best get moving choice


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Newmum our insurance covers most of it we paid 7000 so far and do not know if we will b charged again when lab tests embryos. I am sure we will be bc genetics is not covered.
> 
> Doctor called and said to come tomorrow if I had a big growth we can do it Friday maybe but still most likely Sat. He said frozen sperm will not reduce our chances. :happydance:



That's not to bad if you have some cover but still a lot of pennys which would be nice to spend on bebe's when here, I think everyone should be entitled to it free the world over if needs must. But tahts just my personal opinion ! They are currently clamping down over here in a few areas only giving one free ivf instead of the guidelined 3 that was before. I know a lady who had her eggs-embreyos put back last thurs and will test next friday I think its all very intriguing and I wish you all the luck in the world even more than me wanting luck to win the euro millions lottery tonight I would prefer you to be preggo instead from the bottom of my heart.




HollyMonkey said:


> Pregnant turles! I am eating paté :devil: and drinking a glass of rosé :devil:


You is evil MUNKIE!!!!

Well went ok at the drs I have anti-biotics for sinasitus + two new inhalers (which I was told of about not using properly!) And the biotics will hopefully clear up my poorly sick finger too she said if not to go back next tuesday 

I'm totally guessing they are safe to take whilst preggo as dr knew me from before when had MC and saw straight away a bump before my face. Enter the consulting room, my mother is freaking saying she does'nt think you could take stuff like biotics when preggo and she is very wary of me actually taking them! 

I did tell dr also how preggo one was etc !!??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin, yes they're a good posso billy tea :thumbup: Hadn't thought of them in ages, thanks! 

Jaynie I'm not too fussy as to genre :shrug: Anything you think might get my blood racing!


----------



## kit_cat

:serenade:

My song to mat leave.....

You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me haaaaaapppppyyyyy when skies are grey...
You'll never know dear, how much I nuv you, please don't take my mat leave aaaaawaaaaaayyyyyyyy :cloud9:

I NUV MAT LEAVE :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :serenade:
> 
> My song to mat leave.....
> 
> You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me haaaaaapppppyyyyy when skies are grey...
> You'll never know dear, how much I nuv you, please don't take my mat leave aaaaawaaaaaayyyyyyyy :cloud9:
> 
> I NUV MAT LEAVE :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:haha: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I have a very sore spot on my tum, woke up with it.... I feel like it's bruised. Think it could be this ickle baby in there?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Lissy! Hope bebe doesn't fall out so that your efforts aren't in vain!
> 
> You know I thought about pate the other day! I wanted some but we didn't have any an I haven't had any. If all goes well it'll be ages. Does anyone know the actual problem with it? I'm struggling with music :-k for keeping you going? What genre are you most likened to? Glee? Indie? RnB?
> 
> Sarachka. No :af:? :-k
> 
> Luna you have a sweet OH... I can't believe you are half baked! :happydance:

OMG. Is this true Sachka is late for AF? Pleeeeease! Tis my dream J and S bumpity together! I get such a feeling of friendship between you two!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I have a very sore spot on my tum, woke up with it.... I feel like it's bruised. Think it could be this ickle baby in there?

I had that! My skin and muscle tissue had enough!


----------



## new mummy2010

Black eyed peas -tonights gonna be a good night?

I love the tunes at spinning they are all remixed to a fast beat + they make you pedal for ya life they do but are mostly a mix of dancey tunes !!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Trin, to pluck from your knowledge base... I've been getting very sharp pains in my lower tum... like, sharp ripping searing pains. They get better, but don't disappear, when I sit down and curl around my tum... if that makes sense? My OH suggested that perhaps my muscles are tearing? 

On that note... I must confess... I feel like I don't remember much from my last two pregnancies. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lissy! Hope bebe doesn't fall out so that your efforts aren't in vain!
> 
> You know I thought about pate the other day! I wanted some but we didn't have any an I haven't had any. If all goes well it'll be ages. Does anyone know the actual problem with it? I'm struggling with music :-k for keeping you going? What genre are you most likened to? Glee? Indie? RnB?
> 
> Sarachka. No :af:? :-k
> 
> Luna you have a sweet OH... I can't believe you are half baked! :happydance:
> 
> OMG. Is this true Sachka is late for AF? Pleeeeease! Tis my dream J and S bumpity together! I get such a feeling of friendship between you two!Click to expand...

:shock: Sarachka's late?? I thought she had a day to go yet? Either way... have you wee'd today Sara?!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka is af late?
I feel very out of the preggo loop let me tell you Molly after my first been nearly 11 yrs ago but I reckon they still come out the same way and with same pain as last time (so my antenatal course led me to believe the other day!)


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka is af late?
> I feel very out of the preggo loop let me tell you Molly after my first been nearly 11 yrs ago but I reckon they still come out the same way and with same pain as last time (so my antenatal course led me to believe the other day!)

It's only been 4 years for me but I still feel "new" at this pregnancy thing. I suppose it is partly due to every pregnancy being different?


----------



## LunaLady

B - When I used to run I'd listen to Nine Inch Nails' 'With Teeth' album. Not too hard core, but a GREAT beat for keeping you going :thumbup:

SARACHKA IS LATE?!?!?!?!?!?! :haha: just had to ask like everyone else


----------



## LunaLady

Here's what I just did:


Sat at my new deck table and knitted while eating smoked salmon and cream cheese!! Working on an ickle hat for my boy! I made that cute zippered pouch for my 'current' yarn projects. :thumbup:

Is someone going to tell me smoked salmon and cream cheese is bad?? :nope:


----------



## Essie

Is anyone nesting? Or had it in their previous pregnancies? I was sitting ready to watch Holby City and decided I needed to do the washing up, then looking out into the garden I saw a few things I wanted to do. Next thing I know I'm heading into the garden at 7:50pm to spend almost an hour gardening. I know that my pelvis won't thank me, and I'll be kicking myself later but I can't resist it :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I want to buy some Itunes for next Sunday and my bike event, for if I start hitting what's called 'The Wall' in sports circles, that moment in long distances when your mind and your body just want to stop, but it goes away if you can keep on through, any suggestions for good uplifting 'keep on pedalling' songs would be most welcome my lovelies.:flower:

Oooo, I have loads of songs I listen to while running but they range from the sublime to the ridiculous so I don't know if they'd be for you :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I'd kill for a swim in a nice lake or outdoor pool today.... That would be heavenly!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Fucking hell Jaynie look what yuo started lmao

NO I'm not late! Due tomorrow or Thursday and *know she's coming and cool with it.*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have a very sore spot on my tum, woke up with it.... I feel like it's bruised. Think it could be this ickle baby in there?

I've had the same Molly..just under the right side of my rib cage where I was repeatedly kicked/punched and it just became generally sore. Naughty bebe!! Also, slightly straying from your question...I have a numb spot on my tum too...have you had anything like that?


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Here's what I just did:
> 
> 
> Sat at my new deck table and knitted while eating smoked salmon and cream cheese!! Working on an ickle hat for my boy! I made that cute zippered pouch for my 'current' yarn projects. :thumbup:
> 
> Is someone going to tell me smoked salmon and cream cheese is bad?? :nope:

wellllllllll.............. tutt tutt....you are the most naughty turtle aren't you !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

7 weeks to ML.... yippppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have a very sore spot on my tum, woke up with it.... I feel like it's bruised. Think it could be this ickle baby in there?
> 
> I've had the same Molly..just under the right side of my rib cage where I was repeatedly kicked/punched and it just became generally sore. Naughty bebe!! Also, slightly straying from your question...I have a numb spot on my tum too...have you had anything like that?Click to expand...

Mine is just under my ribs on the left! :haha: As for the numb spot... not had that yet. hmm... :-k


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes I think it is Molly but its all a graet adventure all the same 

Have you any pot piccys of recent days?

Kit where are the promised ones off you young lady ?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Is anyone nesting? Or had it in their previous pregnancies? I was sitting ready to watch Holby City and decided I needed to do the washing up, then looking out into the garden I saw a few things I wanted to do. Next thing I know I'm heading into the garden at 7:50pm to spend almost an hour gardening. I know that my pelvis won't thank me, and I'll be kicking myself later but I can't resist it :shrug:

Well Essie...apparently when labour is imminent, you get a surge of energy and go in to nesting overdrive....does this sound like you? I can tell you that it's definitely not me at the moment! I've been setting myself a task or two of a day and doing nothing more - it's heavenly :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Is anyone nesting? Or had it in their previous pregnancies? I was sitting ready to watch Holby City and decided I needed to do the washing up, then looking out into the garden I saw a few things I wanted to do. Next thing I know I'm heading into the garden at 7:50pm to spend almost an hour gardening. I know that my pelvis won't thank me, and I'll be kicking myself later but I can't resist it :shrug:

Most definitely have experienced that one love. With my second, I remember getting an old toothbrush, a clean rag, and a bottle of carpet cleaner and went through my entire house on my hands and knees working from one side to the other getting every single tiny little stain or mark (real or imagined) out of the carpets. Ridiculous.:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh and Trin, to pluck from your knowledge base... I've been getting very sharp pains in my lower tum... like, sharp ripping searing pains. They get better, but don't disappear, when I sit down and curl around my tum... if that makes sense? My OH suggested that perhaps my muscles are tearing?
> 
> On that note... I must confess... I feel like I don't remember much from my last two pregnancies. :shrug:

I would say round ligament stretching. It is worse with subsequebt pregnancies.
Or maybe you pulled a muscle?


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Yes I think it is Molly but its all a graet adventure all the same
> 
> Have you any pot piccys of recent days?
> 
> Kit where are the promised ones off you young lady ?

Hmm... :-k I haven't taken any new ones since... OH! I'll show I'll show!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone nesting? Or had it in their previous pregnancies? I was sitting ready to watch Holby City and decided I needed to do the washing up, then looking out into the garden I saw a few things I wanted to do. Next thing I know I'm heading into the garden at 7:50pm to spend almost an hour gardening. I know that my pelvis won't thank me, and I'll be kicking myself later but I can't resist it :shrug:
> 
> Well Essie...apparently when labour is imminent, you get a surge of energy and go in to nesting overdrive....does this sound like you? I can tell you that it's definitely not me at the moment! I've been setting myself a task or two of a day and doing nothing more - it's heavenly :cloud9:Click to expand...

It's more gardening than house cleaning. I have been doing things around the house as well, but not in the crazy way I want to garden. My mum keeps telling me to take my hospital bag everywhere because of it but I don't feel like labour is near :shrug: Maybe I'm just getting bored on my mat leave :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> 7 weeks to ML.... yippppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

:wohoo:

You don't think it will, but trust me, the time will fly! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Fucking hell Jaynie look what yuo started lmao
> 
> NO I'm not late! Due tomorrow or Thursday and *know she's coming and cool with it.*

:haha:

So you're saying you're not late then? :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes I think it is Molly but its all a graet adventure all the same 

Have you any pot piccys of recent days?

Kit where are the promised ones off you young lady ?


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, I think we need a current bump pic. Because, who knows, you may go into labour tomorrow and we'd never have a 'last' bump pic!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Yes I think it is Molly but its all a graet adventure all the same
> 
> Have you any pot piccys of recent days?
> 
> Kit where are the promised ones off you young lady ?

Oh I know....I went to take some pics earlier and the battery died on my camera...I still haven't dug out my charger really because I had a mad clear out of my home office and now don't know where anything is :dohh: I will reschedule pot pics and hossy bag pics for tomorrow - oh the inefficiency of me!


----------



## TrinityMom

Before I go to bed I leave you with the following:
I have SORE boobs

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

The one in the dress is 26+2 and the other is from 5 days ago... 27 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0160.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0092.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## new mummy2010

Stupid phone is posting x 2 !! Sorry

Yes miss kitty kat!!

Yay Molly is playing the piccy game !!

Trin did you see my ramble bout anti biotics? Your input will be much appreciated


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone nesting? Or had it in their previous pregnancies? I was sitting ready to watch Holby City and decided I needed to do the washing up, then looking out into the garden I saw a few things I wanted to do. Next thing I know I'm heading into the garden at 7:50pm to spend almost an hour gardening. I know that my pelvis won't thank me, and I'll be kicking myself later but I can't resist it :shrug:
> 
> Well Essie...apparently when labour is imminent, you get a surge of energy and go in to nesting overdrive....does this sound like you? I can tell you that it's definitely not me at the moment! I've been setting myself a task or two of a day and doing nothing more - it's heavenly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> It's more gardening than house cleaning. I have been doing things around the house as well, but not in the crazy way I want to garden. My mum keeps telling me to take my hospital bag everywhere because of it but I don't feel like labour is near :shrug: Maybe I'm just getting bored on my mat leave :wacko:Click to expand...

:shock:

Bored? On mat leave? I can't believe you just said that! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Well I would like you all to acknowledge that I'm *effing exhausted!!!* I've only really just got sat down now, at 9pm. Today I learnt of a sibling group in Ukraine, 6 and 3 yr old girls and their 10 month old brother who have been taken away from their violent home and taken to hospital. An American missionary family are collecting them soon and will have them for a couple of months but the kids have NOTHING except the clothes on their back so I'm organising some packages, my beloved Kit has already sent a very generous and helpful donation. The first package is being sent tomorrow and I'll also go shopping and buy some more things to send more packages. I've been up in the attic going through my orphan stuff, organising it all. phew!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Before I go to bed I leave you with the following:
> I have SORE boobs
> 
> Good night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

WHAT?!?!?!?! You can't just... you can't... just walk away... and... BETHANY!!! :hissy:


----------



## new mummy2010

Stupid phone is posting x 2 !! Sorry

Yes miss kitty kat!!

Yay Molly is playing the piccy game !!

Trin did you see my ramble bout anti biotics? Your input will be much appreciated


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Kit, I think we need a current bump pic. Because, who knows, you may go into labour tomorrow and we'd never have a 'last' bump pic!!

Yep, point taken - tomorrow for sure!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I think we need a current bump pic. Because, who knows, you may go into labour tomorrow and we'd never have a 'last' bump pic!!
> 
> Yep, point taken - tomorrow for sure!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Before I go to bed I leave you with the following:
> I have SORE boobs
> 
> Good night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:shock:

Oh my. I shall say nothing more than that for now :)

Sleep well and feel better my lovely :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

*Molly!!! You are so stinkin' cute, I'm having issues handling it all!!! I love the dress and the pink top and your baby belly is just so PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LunaLady

TRIN! :holly:


----------



## new mummy2010

OMG trin has sore boobies[/B]


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> *Molly!!! You are so stinkin' cute, I'm having issues handling it all!!! I love the dress and the pink top and your baby belly is just so PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Aww. :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sara that's awful I will try send something when I get pd on fri do you have paypal?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Well I would like you all to acknowledge that I'm *effing exhausted!!!* I've only really just got sat down now, at 9pm. Today I learnt of a sibling group in Ukraine, 6 and 3 yr old girls and their 10 month old brother who have been taken away from their violent home and taken to hospital. An American missionary family are collecting them soon and will have them for a couple of months but the kids have NOTHING except the clothes on their back so I'm organising some packages, my beloved Kit has already sent a very generous and helpful donation. The first package is being sent tomorrow and I'll also go shopping and buy some more things to send more packages. I've been up in the attic going through my orphan stuff, organising it all. phew!

Duly acknowledged and admired my lovely :hugs: You're a star!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh my Christ! Back for a catch up... See the sore :Holly: for trin! :shock: :argh:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> *Molly!!! You are so stinkin' cute, I'm having issues handling it all!!! I love the dress and the pink top and your baby belly is just so PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Bootyful bump molly you look proper preggo. Love love love it I'm sure I'm smaller than you too I think I may be massive but in denial lol!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi I can also paypal you something! I can paypal you what I would spend on ciggies next week?! That's a lovely incentive :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

:ninja:


----------



## firstbaby25

A 00 will do ATM!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> A 00 will do ATM!

:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie yeah that's a very good idea! and Hayley my paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Bootyful bump molly you look proper preggo. Love love love it I'm sure I'm smaller than you too I think I may be massive but in denial lol!!

Post a pic?? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:

:shock: WHAT? Banana bread is delicious!


----------



## Sarachka

right lovers, off to bed, I'm pooped. Long day at work and long evening sorting through clothes. BTW why do so many shops make it HARD to find the clothing size on the label? Crazy Orphan Ladies like me have a hard time in our attic squinting at labels.


----------



## Crunchie

Hey luna - I just saw a thread with them arguing about if you can use MOUTHWASH when preggo........the mind boggles ! 

come on new mummy - post pics


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:
> 
> :shock: WHAT? Banana bread is delicious!Click to expand...

Mmmmm homemade bread and/or banana bread.....yummo :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Fucking hell Jaynie look what yuo started lmao
> 
> NO I'm not late! Due tomorrow or Thursday and *know she's coming and cool with it.*

:rofl: it's the smileys... Without the :-k no one would have said anything.


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight Sezi...sleep well :sleep: You've earned a quality sleep tonight for sure :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:
> 
> :shock: WHAT? Banana bread is delicious!Click to expand...

I know!


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I are doing a 69-er, the foot massage version :haha: on the sofa watching semi final of frog Xfactor.

Well to use the French, Trin is uppo le duffo :holly:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have had the thought that I wish you all lived closer together and that way I could send one giant Christmas parcel box to one turtle and force you all together so that you could each get your pressies at once. :cloud9: A girl can dream eh?
> 
> I wish the same...then you'd actually get the turtle gifts that have been in my car for 2 months before you have your turtlets! :haha:
> Seriously, can you imagine us all out for coffe, passing around weesticks, Munkie with her microscope examining cm, me squeezing nipples and latching babies :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol i laughed so hard at this. If we r to do that we shud b in Paris France where they r not afraid of their body lol. A little nipple twist may not get a second glance!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> *Molly!!! You are so stinkin' cute, I'm having issues handling it all!!! I love the dress and the pink top and your baby belly is just so PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I concur :cloud9: Molly its beyootiful!


----------



## Essie

Right DH will be home soon, so I better get ready for :sleep: before i get the urge to go out and do more gardening! Sleep well turtles :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Hey luna - I just saw a thread with them arguing about if you can use MOUTHWASH when preggo........the mind boggles !
> 
> come on new mummy - post pics

I reckon I'm gonna be bad. Cause although I'll listen to most things... I fink that kids are all wimpy these days :shrug: and I don't judge other people so I thank people to remember that at all times I am trying my best. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Addie, I hope all goes smoothly for you and you get your BFP! It will happen before you know it!!! :dance:
> 
> I know I keep asking, but I guess I keep forgetting... So this week they're taking your eggs, then when do they put them back in? And then you mentioned bedrest? You're such a trooper!!!! :hugs:

They make me ovulate all the eggs I produced this weekend( ouch one hurts every month so I can't imagine 16 :shrug: lol )then thy remove them test them and put 2 healthy ones back prob next Thursday. It's 5 days after they remove them. I m on bed rest for a few days after they put them in but I will lay for a week to be sure we will go to the beach house so I can lay in the sun at least :thumbup: when they remove them I am only on bed rest for a day so that's not bad.


----------



## firstbaby25

Night sezi GL sorting ya shit out! I know why they down the side and stuff?


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:
> 
> :shock: WHAT? Banana bread is delicious!Click to expand...

:shock: I agree - what an insane man!! Who doesn't like banana bread?!?! OMG, I could go for some... or pumpkin bread. I love me some spicy quick breads!!!

I was craving clam chowder last night... I could still go for that, too. I'm hungry!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have had the thought that I wish you all lived closer together and that way I could send one giant Christmas parcel box to one turtle and force you all together so that you could each get your pressies at once. :cloud9: A girl can dream eh?
> 
> I wish the same...then you'd actually get the turtle gifts that have been in my car for 2 months before you have your turtlets! :haha:
> Seriously, can you imagine us all out for coffe, passing around weesticks, Munkie with her microscope examining cm, me squeezing nipples and latching babies :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I think we'd all have to meet in FR... I hear they are lenient about those sort of things... I mean they ARE massively supportive of bum meds. :shrug: CM under microscope and fresh wee sticks over coffee should be nothing.
> :haha:Click to expand...

Lol so true I just posted that n then saw ur post :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:
> 
> :shock: WHAT? Banana bread is delicious!Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: I agree - what an insane man!! Who doesn't like banana bread?!?! OMG, I could go for some... or pumpkin bread. I love me some spicy quick breads!!!
> 
> I was craving clam chowder last night... I could still go for that, too. I'm hungry!!!!!!Click to expand...

Oooh, I make these pumpkin bars, it's like a cake? and I make some cream cheese frosting to go on top. It's a great treat during the fall and holidays. :munch:


----------



## addie25

Mmmm banana bread!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna I'm starving... All day but I don't fancy anything. :shrug: 

I told my nana... Who pressed us to get married :shock: while I am pregnant. Adam was devastated with name decision :haha: but my sister has a nightmare now. She gets asked her relation to Erin all the time!

Trin when will you test? 

I've never had banana bread!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Speaking of crafty things... I am working on this hat:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lyric
> 
> I've got a fun self-striping sock yarn that I'm using. And I'm going to make some little socks to match.
> 
> I'm still working on my quilt... I've got the top done. I'm intimidated by the whole cotton batting and backing process!!!!! I want to do a self-binding quilt and I've got all the fabric and batting for it, but I'm scared to actually do it. I really need some space to lay it all out and pin it together so it's secure, I think, then I'll feel comfortable to quilt it all together.... I'm a quilt virgin, so I'm scared!! :nope:



I will try to make one as well when I get pregnant but I am going to mess up I can already see it!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna I'm starving... All day but I don't fancy anything. :shrug:
> 
> I told my nana... Who pressed us to get married :shock: while I am pregnant. Adam was devastated with name decision :haha: but my sister has a nightmare now. She gets asked her relation to Erin all the time!
> 
> Trin when will you test?
> 
> I've never had banana bread!

The hell you say?! Get yourself some banana bread girl!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit is quiet because she is listening intently to the crooning on dear Percival. :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey luna - I just saw a thread with them arguing about if you can use MOUTHWASH when preggo........the mind boggles !
> 
> come on new mummy - post pics
> 
> I reckon I'm gonna be bad. Cause although I'll listen to most things... I fink that kids are all wimpy these days :shrug: and I don't judge other people so I thank people to remember that at all times I am trying my best. :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's funny because I guess I've had a LOT of stuff that's on the 'naughty' list... but I'm just not eating any different than if I wasn't pregnant. I'm still buying my local organic meats, dairy and eggs... And I'm buying all organic produce. And when I indulge it's usually something organic or home-made... So for me I really feel like if I'm eating healthy foods, then I'm doing just fine. I'm going to continue to eat my raw milk cheese, my rare steaks, my raw milk, and my lox salmon... Because that's how I eat! I've been eating this way a long time and haven't gotten sick - I don't want to compromise the super good nutrients I find in those things just because I 'might' get sick. It's not worth it to me. :shrug:
I will say that I haven't drank anything and I don't plan to until my LO is weaned off the boob. But I don't really care because I'm not really into drinking. Tastes bad to me and I generally act like a fool when I'm drunk!

And Jaynie I commend you for quitting smoking!! :happydance: My mom was naughty and she smoked the whole time she was pregnant with me, though she 'cut back' and only had like five per day... but I was born 8 weeks premature and weighed only 5 pounds. Labour was stressful for both me and my mom and we both nearly died - she had an emergency c-section. I had to be in the NICU (baby intensive care unit) for two weeks in an incubator with lots of tubes and whatnot. My mom didn't even get to see me for three whole days after I was born I was in such a poor state. I came home from the hospital three weeks after I was born. Not an ideal situation! :nope: My mom said they were paying medical bills for my birth and care until I was five years old!! I asked her recently why she smoked and she said she was young and selfish and figured nothing would go wrong. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Essie - sleep well :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Addie, I hope all goes smoothly for you and you get your BFP! It will happen before you know it!!! :dance:
> 
> I know I keep asking, but I guess I keep forgetting... So this week they're taking your eggs, then when do they put them back in? And then you mentioned bedrest? You're such a trooper!!!! :hugs:
> 
> They make me ovulate all the eggs I produced this weekend( ouch one hurts every month so I can't imagine 16 :shrug: lol )then thy remove them test them and put 2 healthy ones back prob next Thursday. It's 5 days after they remove them. I m on bed rest for a few days after they put them in but I will lay for a week to be sure we will go to the beach house so I can lay in the sun at least :thumbup: when they remove them I am only on bed rest for a day so that's not bad.Click to expand...

Oh, so quickly!!! So you'll get your BFP probably three weeks from now, eh???
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:
> 
> :shock: WHAT? Banana bread is delicious!Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: I agree - what an insane man!! Who doesn't like banana bread?!?! OMG, I could go for some... or pumpkin bread. I love me some spicy quick breads!!!
> 
> I was craving clam chowder last night... I could still go for that, too. I'm hungry!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, I make these pumpkin bars, it's like a cake? and I make some cream cheese frosting to go on top. It's a great treat during the fall and holidays. :munch:Click to expand...

You're making me drool.......... I LOVE pumpkin with cream cheese frosting................... omg. I might need to go to the store to get some canned pumpkin and make something like this. I think I _need _it!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh essie I forgot to say night night :sleep: well.

I'll tell you a funny - I nabbed a 000 post on another thread where they clearly don't know the value of the 000 post :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit is quiet because she is listening intently to the crooning on dear Percival. :winkwink:

:haha:

I'm resisting his advances as long as I can tonight as I had a truly crappy sleep last night split between my bed and the couch :nope: I hope if I'm exhausticated when I go to bed, I'll have a better chance of quality sleep...but probably not :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit is quiet because she is listening intently to the crooning on dear Percival. :winkwink:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I'm resisting his advances as long as I can tonight as I had a truly crappy sleep last night split between my bed and the couch :nope: I hope if I'm exhausticated when I go to bed, I'll have a better chance of quality sleep...but probably not :shrug:Click to expand...

Snap!! I gots 4 hours and hoping the same for me tonight! A full nights sleep would be awesome! I think it was nerves and that...


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit is quiet because she is listening intently to the crooning on dear Percival. :winkwink:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I'm resisting his advances as long as I can tonight as I had a truly crappy sleep last night split between my bed and the couch :nope: I hope if I'm exhausticated when I go to bed, I'll have a better chance of quality sleep...but probably not :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: I play that game with myself I do! I was nodding off on the couch last night by 8pm and my OH said, "All right, let's get you off to bed." I said, "No, I need a shower." I get out of the shower, lay on top of the bed naked and I'm starting to fall asleep again and he says, "Come on, let's get you under the blankets." I said, "No, I'm not tired enough." :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:
> 
> :shock: WHAT? Banana bread is delicious!Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: I agree - what an insane man!! Who doesn't like banana bread?!?! OMG, I could go for some... or pumpkin bread. I love me some spicy quick breads!!!
> 
> I was craving clam chowder last night... I could still go for that, too. I'm hungry!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, I make these pumpkin bars, it's like a cake? and I make some cream cheese frosting to go on top. It's a great treat during the fall and holidays. :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> You're making me drool.......... I LOVE pumpkin with cream cheese frosting................... omg. I might need to go to the store to get some canned pumpkin and make something like this. I think I _need _it!Click to expand...

Come to think of it... I am supposed to make my OH homemade cinnamon rolls (with homemade cream cheese frosting)... Am I torturing you yet dear Luna? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey luna - I just saw a thread with them arguing about if you can use MOUTHWASH when preggo........the mind boggles !
> 
> come on new mummy - post pics
> 
> I reckon I'm gonna be bad. Cause although I'll listen to most things... I fink that kids are all wimpy these days :shrug: and I don't judge other people so I thank people to remember that at all times I am trying my best. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny because I guess I've had a LOT of stuff that's on the 'naughty' list... but I'm just not eating any different than if I wasn't pregnant. I'm still buying my local organic meats, dairy and eggs... And I'm buying all organic produce. And when I indulge it's usually something organic or home-made... So for me I really feel like if I'm eating healthy foods, then I'm doing just fine. I'm going to continue to eat my raw milk cheese, my rare steaks, my raw milk, and my lox salmon... Because that's how I eat! I've been eating this way a long time and haven't gotten sick - I don't want to compromise the super good nutrients I find in those things just because I 'might' get sick. It's not worth it to me. :shrug:
> I will say that I haven't drank anything and I don't plan to until my LO is weaned off the boob. But I don't really care because I'm not really into drinking. Tastes bad to me and I generally act like a fool when I'm drunk!
> 
> And Jaynie I commend you for quitting smoking!! :happydance: My mom was naughty and she smoked the whole time she was pregnant with me, though she 'cut back' and only had like five per day... but I was born 8 weeks premature and weighed only 5 pounds. Labour was stressful for both me and my mom and we both nearly died - she had an emergency c-section. I had to be in the NICU (baby intensive care unit) for two weeks in an incubator with lots of tubes and whatnot. My mom didn't even get to see me for three whole days after I was born I was in such a poor state. I came home from the hospital three weeks after I was born. Not an ideal situation! :nope: My mom said they were paying medical bills for my birth and care until I was five years old!! I asked her recently why she smoked and she said she was young and selfish and figured nothing would go wrong. :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh my Luna...that is a real cautionary tale about smoking through pregnancy. And regarding your attitude to foods...I commend your common sense approach :thumbup: The problem is that it's very easy to subscribe to the neurosis that is inflicted upon pregnant ladies - massive guilt trips about becoming ill eating ordinary foods etc...I hate it all to be honest. That said, there are some things I'll keep at the back of my mind and I'l not do anything deliberately dangerous or risky. I think a level head goes a long way personally :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ooh essie I forgot to say night night :sleep: well.
> 
> I'll tell you a funny - I nabbed a 000 post on another thread where they clearly don't know the value of the 000 post :haha:

:haha:

My goodness...it must be a dull thread without any :ninja: activity :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit is quiet because she is listening intently to the crooning on dear Percival. :winkwink:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I'm resisting his advances as long as I can tonight as I had a truly crappy sleep last night split between my bed and the couch :nope: I hope if I'm exhausticated when I go to bed, I'll have a better chance of quality sleep...but probably not :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Snap!! I gots 4 hours and hoping the same for me tonight! A full nights sleep would be awesome! I think it was nerves and that...Click to expand...

Ahhh, you'll likely have a few nights broken sleep with a million things whizzing round your head - it's all so exciting :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit is quiet because she is listening intently to the crooning on dear Percival. :winkwink:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I'm resisting his advances as long as I can tonight as I had a truly crappy sleep last night split between my bed and the couch :nope: I hope if I'm exhausticated when I go to bed, I'll have a better chance of quality sleep...but probably not :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I play that game with myself I do! I was nodding off on the couch last night by 8pm and my OH said, "All right, let's get you off to bed." I said, "No, I need a shower." I get out of the shower, lay on top of the bed naked and I'm starting to fall asleep again and he says, "Come on, let's get you under the blankets." I said, "No, I'm not tired enough." :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:

it's gotta be worth a try? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I must say, I keep looking at your ticker and shifting from 38 weeks (Oh she has loads of time left) to 13 days (OMG. She's going to pop that yellow babe out tomorrow!) :haha: I'm a loon!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5c0ad584.jpg

This is the pile for 10 month old Dmitri so far


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, I must say, I keep looking at your ticker and shifting from 38 weeks (Oh she has loads of time left) to 13 days (OMG. She's going to pop that yellow babe out tomorrow!) :haha: I'm a loon!

:haha: I must admit Molly, I'm really curious as to when I'll go into labour. My friend is in labour as we speak and she is one of the 3% of people who go on their official due date! (UK statistic) 13 days isn't very long really is it?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5c0ad584.jpg
> 
> This is the pile for 10 month old Dmitri so far

Aww. Sarachka, you are a gem. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I must say, I keep looking at your ticker and shifting from 38 weeks (Oh she has loads of time left) to 13 days (OMG. She's going to pop that yellow babe out tomorrow!) :haha: I'm a loon!
> 
> :haha: I must admit Molly, I'm really curious as to when I'll go into labour. My friend is in labour as we speak and she is one of the 3% of people who go on their official due date! (UK statistic) 13 days isn't very long really is it?Click to expand...

Yes, I heard it was 5%. I also heard that "they" (whoever "they" are) are pushing to have the due dates abolished to a degree and only have a "You are due the first part of January" or "the middle of march" You know?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi you are truly one of the most benevolent people that I know :hugs:

Kit... Everything whizzed in my mind - driving, the house, marriage, everything going well, what will I do if levels don't rise? Who to tell and how to tell them!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I must say, I keep looking at your ticker and shifting from 38 weeks (Oh she has loads of time left) to 13 days (OMG. She's going to pop that yellow babe out tomorrow!) :haha: I'm a loon!
> 
> :haha: I must admit Molly, I'm really curious as to when I'll go into labour. My friend is in labour as we speak and she is one of the 3% of people who go on their official due date! (UK statistic) 13 days isn't very long really is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I heard it was 5%. I also heard that "they" (whoever "they" are) are pushing to have the due dates abolished to a degree and only have a "You are due the first part of January" or "the middle of march" You know?Click to expand...

Hmm, might be better than gearing everything toward a specific day? That said, it would make it harder to work up as late as I did in pregnancy i think? Pros and cons.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi you are truly one of the most benevolent people that I know :hugs:
> 
> Kit... Everything whizzed in my mind - driving, the house, marriage, everything going well, what will I do if levels don't rise? Who to tell and how to tell them!

Oh I can imagine! Has Adam told many people?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Off topic... but... I made bread the other day... tis yum. Oh and have I mentioned my OH is insane? He doesn't like banana bread! :shock:
> 
> :shock: WHAT? Banana bread is delicious!Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: I agree - what an insane man!! Who doesn't like banana bread?!?! OMG, I could go for some... or pumpkin bread. I love me some spicy quick breads!!!
> 
> I was craving clam chowder last night... I could still go for that, too. I'm hungry!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, I make these pumpkin bars, it's like a cake? and I make some cream cheese frosting to go on top. It's a great treat during the fall and holidays. :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> You're making me drool.......... I LOVE pumpkin with cream cheese frosting................... omg. I might need to go to the store to get some canned pumpkin and make something like this. I think I _need _it!Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it... I am supposed to make my OH homemade cinnamon rolls (with homemade cream cheese frosting)... Am I torturing you yet dear Luna? :haha:Click to expand...

OMG, cinnamon rolls?!?!_ YOU ARE _torturing me. I can't take it! :argh:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey luna - I just saw a thread with them arguing about if you can use MOUTHWASH when preggo........the mind boggles !
> 
> come on new mummy - post pics
> 
> I reckon I'm gonna be bad. Cause although I'll listen to most things... I fink that kids are all wimpy these days :shrug: and I don't judge other people so I thank people to remember that at all times I am trying my best. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny because I guess I've had a LOT of stuff that's on the 'naughty' list... but I'm just not eating any different than if I wasn't pregnant. I'm still buying my local organic meats, dairy and eggs... And I'm buying all organic produce. And when I indulge it's usually something organic or home-made... So for me I really feel like if I'm eating healthy foods, then I'm doing just fine. I'm going to continue to eat my raw milk cheese, my rare steaks, my raw milk, and my lox salmon... Because that's how I eat! I've been eating this way a long time and haven't gotten sick - I don't want to compromise the super good nutrients I find in those things just because I 'might' get sick. It's not worth it to me. :shrug:
> I will say that I haven't drank anything and I don't plan to until my LO is weaned off the boob. But I don't really care because I'm not really into drinking. Tastes bad to me and I generally act like a fool when I'm drunk!
> 
> And Jaynie I commend you for quitting smoking!! :happydance: My mom was naughty and she smoked the whole time she was pregnant with me, though she 'cut back' and only had like five per day... but I was born 8 weeks premature and weighed only 5 pounds. Labour was stressful for both me and my mom and we both nearly died - she had an emergency c-section. I had to be in the NICU (baby intensive care unit) for two weeks in an incubator with lots of tubes and whatnot. My mom didn't even get to see me for three whole days after I was born I was in such a poor state. I came home from the hospital three weeks after I was born. Not an ideal situation! :nope: My mom said they were paying medical bills for my birth and care until I was five years old!! I asked her recently why she smoked and she said she was young and selfish and figured nothing would go wrong. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my Luna...that is a real cautionary tale about smoking through pregnancy. And regarding your attitude to foods...I commend your common sense approach :thumbup: The problem is that it's very easy to subscribe to the neurosis that is inflicted upon pregnant ladies - massive guilt trips about becoming ill eating ordinary foods etc...I hate it all to be honest. That said, there are some things I'll keep at the back of my mind and I'l not do anything deliberately dangerous or risky. I think a level head goes a long way personally :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree. There are things I certainly wouldn't eat - but it's stuff I wouldn't eat normally, too - like McDonald's or sushi from a sketchy place or rare meat that's not local, organic or grass fed, etc, raw eggs from the store, and so on. But because I know where all of my food comes from (down to the farm itself) I feel very confident in what I am eating :thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I must say, I keep looking at your ticker and shifting from 38 weeks (Oh she has loads of time left) to 13 days (OMG. She's going to pop that yellow babe out tomorrow!) :haha: I'm a loon!
> 
> :haha: I must admit Molly, I'm really curious as to when I'll go into labour. My friend is in labour as we speak and she is one of the 3% of people who go on their official due date! (UK statistic) 13 days isn't very long really is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I heard it was 5%. I also heard that "they" (whoever "they" are) are pushing to have the due dates abolished to a degree and only have a "You are due the first part of January" or "the middle of march" You know?Click to expand...

I CAN'T WAIT FOR KIT'S BABY!!!! :happydance:
And my midwife does due date windows, too, not necessarily the all mighty ONE DAY. :haha: Though I have known quite a few women who went into labour on their due date - but I'm curious how much of that is placebo affect??? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I must say, I keep looking at your ticker and shifting from 38 weeks (Oh she has loads of time left) to 13 days (OMG. She's going to pop that yellow babe out tomorrow!) :haha: I'm a loon!
> 
> :haha: I must admit Molly, I'm really curious as to when I'll go into labour. My friend is in labour as we speak and she is one of the 3% of people who go on their official due date! (UK statistic) 13 days isn't very long really is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I heard it was 5%. I also heard that "they" (whoever "they" are) are pushing to have the due dates abolished to a degree and only have a "You are due the first part of January" or "the middle of march" You know?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, might be better than gearing everything toward a specific day? That said, it would make it harder to work up as late as I did in pregnancy i think? Pros and cons.Click to expand...

I agree. I think that you should go in and your MW/Dr should say, "Well, 40 weeks from your LMP is 6 May so we can anticipate a due date of early May." :shrug:


----------



## poas

Okay....a few things-Molly, I NEED recipes for these cake/bars/rolls-STAT!
Also, with the turtles who already have kids, how close was it to your due date? I was due 30oct, and gave birth early hrs of 1st nov.
Umm...I think there was something else but all I can think about is Molly's cakey suggestions!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi you are truly one of the most benevolent people that I know :hugs:
> 
> Kit... Everything whizzed in my mind - driving, the house, marriage, everything going well, what will I do if levels don't rise? Who to tell and how to tell them!
> 
> Oh I can imagine! Has Adam told many people?Click to expand...

We've told a mutual friend, my mum, aunt, sister, nana & Adams rents. Just people that we would be comfortable talking about a loss or something sinister with. I mentioned to Adam that he should probably tell work - should he need time off in the next 9 months.


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Okay....a few things-Molly, I NEED recipes for these cake/bars/rolls-STAT!
> Also, with the turtles who already have kids, how close was it to your due date? I was due 30oct, and gave birth early hrs of 1st nov.
> Umm...I think there was something else but all I can think about is Molly's cakey suggestions!!!

1st DD: I was due 19 June, she was induced at 14 days overdue and was born on the 15th day. So EDD of 19 June, Birthday of 4 July.

2nd DD: I was due 24 March, I went into labour naturally 9 days later and gave birth same day. EDD of 24 March, Birthday of 2 April.

I'll work on getting you the recipes... :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi you are truly one of the most benevolent people that I know :hugs:
> 
> Kit... Everything whizzed in my mind - driving, the house, marriage, everything going well, what will I do if levels don't rise? Who to tell and how to tell them!
> 
> Oh I can imagine! Has Adam told many people?Click to expand...
> 
> We've told a mutual friend, my mum, aunt, sister, nana & Adams rents. Just people that we would be comfortable talking about a loss or something sinister with. I mentioned to Adam that he should probably tell work - should he need time off in the next 9 months.Click to expand...

Don't feel you have to tell work people just yet...it will be a while before Adam will need time off yet...the first is normally the 12 week scan.


----------



## poas

God that is quite a difference Molly!


----------



## Mollykins

All right ladies, I must go sit down and relax. I think I'll work on some more turtle gifts. :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah I think all going well. But I was being missnegativewemightloseitidon'tdrive :haha: 

I'm feeling better about it all now! Everyone is being supportive and I told my nana that marriage was on the cards and she was sort of ok!


----------



## poas

Kit your baby is as eagerly (if not more) anticipated than the first royal baby!! You'll be dodging paparazzi going into the hospital, and getting flowers delivered for weeks.....'citin times :)


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> God that is quite a difference Molly!

Yes it is! My guess for this one is that he will only be a couple days late as he is measuring a week ahead. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Cheerio Molly - enjoy your chillaxing :hugs: Catch you tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes kit your bebe is gonna be the first turtle baby! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Kit. :hugs: Enjoy Percy tonight. :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Have a good rest Molly! I so want to go home... Just to lie down! Been a long day. We're at the mutual friends house who knows about the bebe.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit your baby is as eagerly (if not more) anticipated than the first royal baby!! You'll be dodging paparazzi going into the hospital, and getting flowers delivered for weeks.....'citin times :)

:haha:

'Tis a heavy burden but I'm willing to sign autographs on behalf of my first born :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Right..I'm going to slowly get ready for bed now. I'm going to have lunch with my friend tomorrow, so I hope I can get a smidge more sleep tonight.

Happy days/good nights everyone :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit... I :brat: wanna go home... 

Tired tonight! After my failed efforts last night at sleeping.


----------



## Sarachka

I can't sleep! I'm knackered but just can't drift off!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Bootyful bump molly you look proper preggo. Love love love it I'm sure I'm smaller than you too I think I may be massive but in denial lol!!
> 
> Post a pic?? :winkwink:[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> 
> Morning lovelies I was out last night so couldn't post a piccy don't think the other darts players that OH was playing would of appreciated me whipping my nathaniel bump out lol!!! Off to work now soooo tired watched eastenders on bbc3 at 10 way paat my bedtime lol!!
> 
> I will get OH too take some tonight turtles honor xx
> 
> Have good days eveyoneClick to expand...


----------



## firstbaby25

My line is getting lighter :( I might have to use digi later... But then, I don't know if it's supposed to have gone up... What do y'all think? Did it happen to ANY of you? They are only IC's that I'm using you see...


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> My line is getting lighter :( I might have to use digi later... But then, I don't know if it's supposed to have gone up... What do y'all think? Did it happen to ANY of you? They are only IC's that I'm using you see...


Jaynie my darling, All tests are so different - what time did you test ...your up v early again ?????


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Bootyful bump molly you look proper preggo. Love love love it I'm sure I'm smaller than you too I think I may be massive but in denial lol!!
> 
> Post a pic?? :winkwink:[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> 
> Morning lovelies I was out last night so couldn't post a piccy don't think the other darts players that OH was playing would of appreciated me whipping my nathaniel bump out lol!!! Off to work now soooo tired watched eastenders on bbc3 at 10 way paat my bedtime lol!!
> 
> I will get OH too take some tonight turtles honor xx
> 
> Have good days eveyoneClick to expand...
> 
> I think you should have whipped it out .......how long till ML starts for you my love ???Click to expand...


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks crunch! I think I might stop testing til Friday it's doin me no good. I'm so nervous now that it's chemical or something...

I slept last night but Adam woke me up and I couldn't go back sleep so it was fmu this morning and the other mornings have been highly concentrated 2mu. That's why I was excited to test with fmu this morning!


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> My line is getting lighter :( I might have to use digi later... But then, I don't know if it's supposed to have gone up... What do y'all think? Did it happen to ANY of you? They are only IC's that I'm using you see...

TOTALLY MISSED THIS ONE :fool: congratulations.........................

my line was light then dark for few days try not to worry altho u will naturally.
i was convinced it was chemical but its kicking me right now :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks crunch! I think I might stop testing til Friday it's doin me no good. I'm so nervous now that it's chemical or something...
> 
> I slept last night but Adam woke me up and I couldn't go back sleep so it was fmu this morning and the other mornings have been highly concentrated 2mu. That's why I was excited to test with fmu this morning!

hmmmmmm........I always got better lines with 2mu ! I think Kits right you are now in the crazy stage of early pregnancy ....you will tourment yourself ....we all do it :hugs: the thing is you can still see a line.... I never liked IC's ....much preffered a superdrug...... I never got dark lines on a IC ever


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My line is getting lighter :( I might have to use digi later... But then, I don't know if it's supposed to have gone up... What do y'all think? Did it happen to ANY of you? They are only IC's that I'm using you see...
> 
> TOTALLY MISSED THIS ONE :fool: congratulations.........................
> 
> my line was light then dark for few days try not to worry altho u will naturally.
> i was convinced it was chemical but its kicking me right now :kiss:Click to expand...

ohhh baby hopes - will you find out the gender at your next scan ????


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm buying some more tests today! That's what I've decided. My sore boobs have gone too. Last night my boobs were sore and I was so hungry! I might nip to superdrug... Did you get Superdrug's own Crunchiethanksforhelpingmepants?

Clare thanks :hugs: I'm nervous! Scared it'll all get taken away :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm buying some more tests today! That's what I've decided. My sore boobs have gone too. Last night my boobs were sore and I was so hungry! I might nip to superdrug... Did you get Superdrug's own Crunchiethanksforhelpingmepants?
> 
> Clare thanks :hugs: I'm nervous! Scared it'll all get taken away :nope:

I really know how you feel...... I remember at about week 8 that I didnt feel sick for 1 evening and I was just in floods of tears........I do remember Clare feeeling the same and posting lots of pics that were all different lines ! 

I bought the superdrug own....they are pink dye :thumbup: and normally on special and very cheap


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:

HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:
> 
> HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Its the nicest suprise u could ever wait for.I want something worth pushing for :rofl: and ill wanna know if boy/girl so ill push harder :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

If bean doesn't fall out then I'll stay team :yellow:

Does everyone think I should buy more tests? Adams mum says no! Obvs, she's old school. I've not even known for 48 hours! That's not enough time for levels to double. But I assumed they grew all the time and that 2-3 days was just when they did/should double. 

Anyone else had symptom dip?


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone remember the page their :bfp: is on? I need to compare lines :haha:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Anyone remember the page their :bfp: is on? I need to compare lines :haha:

Jaynie my IC is on p82 if you want to compare :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

mine is on 997....its so light !!!!!! and I got the digi the day after

edit - lol ... I see I have even written BFN on a frer !!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh poor Jaynie....I'd hoped the self torture wouldn't kick in quite so soon for you. A few things to bear in mind and hopefully keep you sane:

*The dye concentration on ICs varies, therefore so do your results.*

*Symptoms are rarely consistent day in day out one day can be very different from the last in terms of how you feel.*

You have had no bleeding whatsoever (at least none you've mentioned?) so this is positive although even if you do, it doesn't necessarily mean disaster.

When relying on wee for test results - it's a bit of a gamble. Like Crunchster I got better results with 2MU. In fact, I got negatives with FMU :shrug:

..and now breathe Jaynie :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:
> 
> HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Its the nicest suprise u could ever wait for.I want something worth pushing for :rofl: and ill wanna know if boy/girl so ill push harder :haha:Click to expand...

Well said Clare - couldn't agree more!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good mat leave everyone!! :haha: (that's not getting old yet :winkwink:)

Today 'tis rather dull outside so I'm going to do a bit of housework, go to the shops to buy lunch that I'm taking round to my friends this afternoon, then do some chilling this afternoon :happydance:

My friend had her baby this morning just before 3am :cloud9: A little girl called Emily weighing 7lb 3oz. She had 26 hours of labour culminating in an emergency C section. She's deliriously happy regardless and says she's completely awe struck by how beautiful her daughter is :cloud9: I cannot wait for this :cloud9::cloud9:

So that's my plans for Wednesday...what about yours??

Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie i m at a bus stop in the rain but you will be getting a very long post from me this evening when I'm home! no need to worry over lines or no symptoms my dear :hugs:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Anyone remember the page their :bfp: is on? I need to compare lines :haha:

Jaynie mine were on page 3013.
Don't worry dear all will be ok :hugs:


----------



## poas

I don't know when mine was, but I was convinced for about 2wks that I was waiting on a chemical as my lines were so shit, some even negative, and we're talking 15/16 dpo if I remember rightly....FRER are the ones I got bfn on even AFTER I got positive digi-I would not recommend them at all x


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:
> 
> HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Its the nicest suprise u could ever wait for.I want something worth pushing for :rofl: and ill wanna know if boy/girl so ill push harder :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said Clare - couldn't agree more!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wish I had that patience! Although even though we've been told girl 3 times now (I ask at every scan) I still have a thought "well she could still turn out to be a boy".


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good mat leave everyone!! :haha: (that's not getting old yet :winkwink:)
> 
> Today 'tis rather dull outside so I'm going to do a bit of housework, go to the shops to buy lunch that I'm taking round to my friends this afternoon, then do some chilling this afternoon :happydance:
> 
> My friend had her baby this morning just before 3am :cloud9: A little girl called Emily weighing 7lb 3oz. She had 26 hours of labour culminating in an emergency C section. She's deliriously happy regardless and says she's completely awe struck by how beautiful her daughter is :cloud9: I cannot wait for this :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> So that's my plans for Wednesday...what about yours??
> 
> Have a great day everyone :hugs:

Congrats to your friend :thumbup: It'll be you soon Kit! Take it easy with your housework and enjoy your afternoon relaxing.

It's rather miserable here as well, although i can see some snippets of blue sky. I've done a bit of housework and made a cottage pie for dinner tonight :munch: Think i'm going to do a bit more housework and then have a rest this afternoon. 

Despite being dull it's very hot though. I think I'm going to have to dig out the fan and put that on before me and bump boil! Poor doggie is sitting looking miserable as well so he'd probably appreciate it too. 

Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday so far!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:
> 
> HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Its the nicest suprise u could ever wait for.I want something worth pushing for :rofl: and ill wanna know if boy/girl so ill push harder :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said Clare - couldn't agree more!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had that patience! Although even though we've been told girl 3 times now (I ask at every scan) I still have a thought "well she could still turn out to be a boy".Click to expand...

:haha:

Those would be some odds if all 3 people were wrong but yes, you never can be 100% sure till the day!

I don't think it's really down to patience either... the vast majority of people do find out it seems - us team :yellow: are likely the minority now.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:
> 
> HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Its the nicest suprise u could ever wait for.I want something worth pushing for :rofl: and ill wanna know if boy/girl so ill push harder :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said Clare - couldn't agree more!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had that patience! Although even though we've been told girl 3 times now (I ask at every scan) I still have a thought "well she could still turn out to be a boy".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Those would be some odds if all 3 people were wrong but yes, you never can be 100% sure till the day!
> 
> I don't think it's really down to patience either... the vast majority of people do find out it seems - us team :yellow: are likely the minority now.Click to expand...

I do think us Team yellows get some stick some times....people eye me with such a weird look when I say I don't know :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:
> 
> HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Its the nicest suprise u could ever wait for.I want something worth pushing for :rofl: and ill wanna know if boy/girl so ill push harder :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said Clare - couldn't agree more!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had that patience! Although even though we've been told girl 3 times now (I ask at every scan) I still have a thought "well she could still turn out to be a boy".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Those would be some odds if all 3 people were wrong but yes, you never can be 100% sure till the day!
> 
> I don't think it's really down to patience either... the vast majority of people do find out it seems - us team :yellow: are likely the minority now.Click to expand...
> 
> I do think us Team yellows get some stick some times....people eye me with such a weird look when I say I don't know :shrug:Click to expand...

I've had a mixture of reactions although most are pretty positive. The ones who are positive generally didn't find out either which is probably why they're positive :haha: My OH is so glad we didn't find out now which I didn't think he would be.


----------



## Crunchie

I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good ! 

since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!! 

its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:

now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I must say, I keep looking at your ticker and shifting from 38 weeks (Oh she has loads of time left) to 13 days (OMG. She's going to pop that yellow babe out tomorrow!) :haha: I'm a loon!
> 
> :haha: I must admit Molly, I'm really curious as to when I'll go into labour. My friend is in labour as we speak and she is one of the 3% of people who go on their official due date! (UK statistic) 13 days isn't very long really is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I heard it was 5%. I also heard that "they" (whoever "they" are) are pushing to have the due dates abolished to a degree and only have a "You are due the first part of January" or "the middle of march" You know?Click to expand...

 I think that's a fantastic idea. Here, we are SO fixated on due date and teh caesar rate is so high (90% in some hospitals). People don't want to go into labour before their caesar (god forbid they should feel a contraction :shock:) so they usually caesar at 38 weeks. But with dates often being wrong, babies are being delivered prem and it's causing major problems. Also, 38 weeks delivery being the norm, when a woman is 40 weeks, people start panicking about this overcooked baby :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:
> 
> HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Its the nicest suprise u could ever wait for.I want something worth pushing for :rofl: and ill wanna know if boy/girl so ill push harder :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said Clare - couldn't agree more!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had that patience! Although even though we've been told girl 3 times now (I ask at every scan) I still have a thought "well she could still turn out to be a boy".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Those would be some odds if all 3 people were wrong but yes, you never can be 100% sure till the day!
> 
> I don't think it's really down to patience either... the vast majority of people do find out it seems - us team :yellow: are likely the minority now.Click to expand...
> 
> I do think us Team yellows get some stick some times....people eye me with such a weird look when I say I don't know :shrug:Click to expand...

We've had quite a few negative comments about finding out. People say things like "well you've ruined the surprise now" and "you won't feel as special afterwards because you already knew the sex". Personally I still think i'll feel pretty darn excited to be holding my baby, and i don't think i'll feel any less excited than if i hadn't known the sex :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........

That's fab news :thumbup: We wanted to do that too but haven't quite got there. But i worked out our budget for my maternity leave and it all balances so that's okay. And well done to your DH for his award :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Okay....a few things-Molly, I NEED recipes for these cake/bars/rolls-STAT!
> Also, with the turtles who already have kids, how close was it to your due date? I was due 30oct, and gave birth early hrs of 1st nov.
> Umm...I think there was something else but all I can think about is Molly's cakey suggestions!!!

1st due date was 3 or 5 nov and he was born 1 nov
2nd due 14 sept born 21st sept
3rd due 3 or 5 dec. mild contractions 3 dec (day after my 30th birthday so I didn't feel like it and went back to bed and willed them away :haha:) went for a stretch and sweep on 4th and he was born that night


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> nope team :yellow: all the way :wohoo:
> 
> HOW exciting !!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Its the nicest suprise u could ever wait for.I want something worth pushing for :rofl: and ill wanna know if boy/girl so ill push harder :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said Clare - couldn't agree more!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had that patience! Although even though we've been told girl 3 times now (I ask at every scan) I still have a thought "well she could still turn out to be a boy".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Those would be some odds if all 3 people were wrong but yes, you never can be 100% sure till the day!
> 
> I don't think it's really down to patience either... the vast majority of people do find out it seems - us team :yellow: are likely the minority now.Click to expand...
> 
> I do think us Team yellows get some stick some times....people eye me with such a weird look when I say I don't know :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We've had quite a few negative comments about finding out. People say things like "well you've ruined the surprise now" and "you won't feel as special afterwards because you already knew the sex". Personally I still think i'll feel pretty darn excited to be holding my baby, and i don't think i'll feel any less excited than if i hadn't known the sex :shrug:Click to expand...

People are so rude !!!!! 
Its such a personal choice....I had one person say but how will you bond :shrug: what ???????

sod em essie sod em :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........
> 
> That's fab news :thumbup: We wanted to do that too but haven't quite got there. But i worked out our budget for my maternity leave and it all balances so that's okay. And well done to your DH for his award :happydance:Click to expand...

we have been very lucky that DH has been able to earn the extra and family buying us the large stuff !!! I do love a budget .....I got my letter from work with the amounts of MP I would be getting and I just hope I can save enough.....doubt it though :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

right I am off ladies ! catch you later xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Feeling a bit better today. The antibiotic is making me really nauseous but the coughing is a bit less. Neck about the same
I have sore boobs and twinges

I had a Body Talk session this morning and she spent quite some time telling me that I am in a different space from when I had the mc's and that my body is different and that I've shifted a lot of stuff...not sure if I believe her but there you go :shrug:

I had to get the medical aid application to the financial advisor yesterday so hopefully by the end of the week I will be on medical aid. If you're already pregnant when you go on they don't cover the birth so bit of a problem there! I hope because I haven't found out it won't be an issue

I'm off to an antenatal down the coast today so I will be incommunicado


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. The antibiotic is making me really nauseous but the coughing is a bit less. Neck about the same
> I have sore boobs and twinges

[-X Writing it tiny doesn't mean we'll miss it :holly:


----------



## poas

Oooh Trin, I hope this is your little pink bundle :) I was team yellow with Harri and it was great, but I know (or hope I do!) that this is a girl, and I'm happy with that too-even if it was the sonographer being an idiot :) 
A baby is a miracle no matter who has it, if they know what they are having or not-just getting through those 9 long ass months is amazing :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Well said Lissy! 

Thanks for nuvley messages - just had a catch up and while I am the only person on the thread gonna read everyone's :bfp: and see pictures and still not had my 2mu not needed it so I am going to do a superdrug test and another IC! See if my 2mu is any better... 

Trin I agree with Essie. SPILL - dpo, etc etc etc. NOW. When will you test? ETC ETC...

:kiss: thanks for all being so patient with me.


----------



## emandi

Crunchie said:


> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........

Well done Crunchie :thumbup:.
Ehm ... I forgot to say something :blush: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
Sorryyyy :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone want a 2mu wee stick photo or 5 :fool:?

Crunch - that's excellent news with your debts. I am debt free so I am lucky had a bad experience and been up to date since I was about 21. :haha: Adam has a loan but that will be paid off not long after bebe is due. Should I go full term.


----------



## firstbaby25

Well i might post them anyway :shrug: 

I HAVE to. Though I am slightly happier with my 2mu results :thumbup: not buying anymore tests after I have done these now I have realised there's sod all I can do about it if beanie wants to fall out!! 

Happy Wednesdays all. Hope you are all well and not sick of me yet. Kit your message was lovely, I believe you and to be fair my boobs are a *bit* sore :haha: I just expected them to hurt more...


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm lost in a web of tests.... I've uploaded one on to this and I forgot which one :shrug: :haha:

The one on the gray pants is my yesterday test... I wasn't too thrilled with that neither :nope: the pink pants is this morning and I could have cried at that one!!!

2mu tests to follow.... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test 21.06.jpg
File size: 71.5 KB
Views: 5









morning 22.06.11.JPG
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firstbaby25

Today's wee sticks... The GOOD ones :haha: 

Again I have forgotten what I have saved them as and stuff. I am aware that I have shamelessly cleared the thread with my :fool: rantings...
 



Attached Files:







1 22.06.11.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 6









2 22.06.11.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Essie

Jaynie, those are definite strong BFP! Relax and enjoy your poppyseed :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Do you remember this panic? I am better with the second lot of tests and the nausea that I am having when I am hungry like a hunger I can't ignore. And in the morning - not hungry at all. I'm not buying any more tests but I am using the ones I have :haha: I have loads now. About 6 IC's and 3 Superdrug ones... :blush: I still have one digi and i'd really like a higher reading so keeping everything crossed for that on Friday morning! I am 16DPO today so will be 18DPO and registering a safe 2 weeks (getting a 2 - 3) 

*Holly science pants. When you are reading this and doing your fancy pants long post that you promised me  will you see the above for your expert digitalscientificmonkeyreadings. THANKS *


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Hayley :hi: you sneaking on at work?


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Bootyful bump molly you look proper preggo. Love love love it I'm sure I'm smaller than you too I think I may be massive but in denial lol!!
> 
> Post a pic?? :winkwink:[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> 
> Morning lovelies I was out last night so couldn't post a piccy don't think the other darts players that OH was playing would of appreciated me whipping my nathaniel bump out lol!!! Off to work now soooo tired watched eastenders on bbc3 at 10 way paat my bedtime lol!!
> 
> I will get OH too take some tonight turtles honor xx
> 
> Have good days eveyoneClick to expand...
> 
> I think you should have whipped it out .......how long till ML starts for you my love ???Click to expand...
> 
> Next friday is my last day yipeee!!!
> 
> JAYNIE I can't find my BFP right now at work on phone at dinner !! But that superdruggy looks the same as mine huni have faith chicken pleaseee
> 
> TRIN - did you miss my post about. AntibioticsClick to expand...


----------



## firstbaby25

*Trin did you miss H's post about the botics? She's fretting god love her  *


----------



## new mummy2010

On my dinner just took me like an hour to read this mornings posts lol


----------



## firstbaby25

That's me power posting and clearly not thinking about anything else. God it's awful. Well not awful but you don't prepare for this because you are set on getting the damn +ive :shrug: what's a girl to do?


----------



## poas

Jaynie, I doubt it will ease off much, you struggle for a bfp, then panic about whether the 2nd digi will show progression, then you'll panic about first scan, then tell yourself 'after 12wks I'll relax'...and then you won't, you'll be tense till you feel baby moving and then you'll be tense when they stop.....I'm sure you get the idea lol, welcome to motherhood!x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nice strong superdrug tests jaynie ... Relax a little now please xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy - that's hilarious. I suppose then. I know it's definitely normal and when you've all done it *i've been the first to tell you all to chill . * I am more chilled now. Just want this next month to go by quite quickly so that I can get to 8 weeks. I think that's my first milestone, then 12, then moving, then birth, then all the rest of it!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Ginge. I can't help it. I've never been like this POAS... I have become an overnight addict :haha: I am gonna stop testing when/if I get to that point. 

How are you flower?


----------



## Crunchie

Blimey how strong are those superdrug ones !!!

All hail the superdrug tests !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hallooooooo me beauties :flower:

I'm just back in from a lovely lunch with my friend and her 4 month old baby girl, a trip to the vets for spesh medicated food for ol' Pepsi and a trip to the post office to post some turtle mail :happydance:

Hope everyone's fa-buh-less!

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok *Jaynie*, it's monkeytime:hugs: Lots of this you will know already, and lots of it you will recognise as things I preach but certainly don't practise:blush: I have quite a collection now of t-shirts with the slogan 'I am an hpt worrypants' :haha: 

Firstly those lines are hugely fine Jaynie:thumbup: IC's don't go dark until past 20dpo in my experience, if they do at all depending how dye-stingy the batch is! And those other tests, well they're just blazers!

Sooooooooo, the problem YOU have is knowing us lot, and going through alot of negative things with us, for which I thank you because I am one of the purveyors of bad tidings when it comes to hcg and stickiness and you have always been there to console me in my own worrying times. If you didn't frequent the likes of us I'm sure you'd be frivolously enjoying your BFP! After all you're young with fresh eggs so statistically you're far more likey to have a sticky bean than a poofuck one:thumbup:

The obvious thing is there's just no way of knowing anything, you can have the strongest lines or blood results and it can still be a doomed pregnancy. Remember how Trin's bloods were more than doubling in her first (turtle) mc?:shrug:I was wel jel of her levels. And I of course had suspicions that my lack of symptoms in my 1st (turtle) mc were ominous, which they indeed were, but I still had that hcg of nearly 800, and in the second mc where I felt more confident since I had loads of symptoms I was shocked to see a weedy 37 :shock: AND in my _very_ first mc before Holly I had a hcg of 15 000 or something, and every symptom in the book, so lines and bloods can give a good indication but only fate will decide the outcome.

Now for the good bit which will be music to your ears because it's not about mc's but when I was pregnant with HOLLINKA CUTE PANTS. Like all the other mc to baby ladies I was testing morning noon and night (I didn't know about digis then though:haha:) and found that my lines were scarily light so got a blood test done and the nurse reassured me that 1330 was fine for my dpo and I REALLY relaxed, so I suggest you get a blood test:thumbup: I've even relaxed after a blood test when they've been bad levels, it just takes the guessing away! So go tomorrow if you can, you will be a chilled woman afterwards:hugs: AND I remember deciding that because my nausea and boob soreness subsided that I was not going to keep that one either:cry: I also had a scan at 8 weeks and was doubly reassured by that so you might want an early scan if you can't escape the worry bug?:flower:

Digis hcg levels are 20-200, then 200-2000, then 2000+ for the 3 readings, so you can easily expect a 2-3 at 18dpo. I shat myself when I didn't with my first turtle mc and indeed had reason to, but some ladies have slower rising hcg but from experience I'd go with a blood test and not a digi. 

AND JAYNIE! US FRUIT LOOPS TEST ALOT BECAUSE WE'VE HAD MCS! YOU HAVEN'T! YOU PROBABLY NEVER WILL! I HAVE OTHER FRIENDS WHO HAVE 2 KIDS AND NO MC! *WE ARE BAD COMPANY HERE!*


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........

That is brilliant Crunchie - debt free is a rare thing these days!
How long will you be taking off work again?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I must say, I keep looking at your ticker and shifting from 38 weeks (Oh she has loads of time left) to 13 days (OMG. She's going to pop that yellow babe out tomorrow!) :haha: I'm a loon!
> 
> :haha: I must admit Molly, I'm really curious as to when I'll go into labour. My friend is in labour as we speak and she is one of the 3% of people who go on their official due date! (UK statistic) 13 days isn't very long really is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I heard it was 5%. I also heard that "they" (whoever "they" are) are pushing to have the due dates abolished to a degree and only have a "You are due the first part of January" or "the middle of march" You know?Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's a fantastic idea. Here, we are SO fixated on due date and teh caesar rate is so high (90% in some hospitals). People don't want to go into labour before their caesar (god forbid they should feel a contraction :shock:) so they usually caesar at 38 weeks. But with dates often being wrong, babies are being delivered prem and it's causing major problems. Also, 38 weeks delivery being the norm, when a woman is 40 weeks, people start panicking about this overcooked baby :wacko:Click to expand...

My sis' said it's the same in Canada - re the 38 week "limit". She was overdue by 10 days which apparently made quite a few people uncomfortable :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Jaynie, I doubt it will ease off much, you struggle for a bfp, then panic about whether the 2nd digi will show progression, then you'll panic about first scan, then tell yourself 'after 12wks I'll relax'...and then you won't, you'll be tense till you feel baby moving and then you'll be tense when they stop.....I'm sure you get the idea lol, welcome to motherhood!x

Yeah *Jaynie* remember my recent night of insomnia? Worrying about Holly's Anglo/Franco education:fool: You should be staring at that line and worrying about what school it's going to go to:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

trinitymom said:


> morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. The antibiotic is making me really nauseous but the coughing is a bit less. Neck about the same
> i have sore boobs and twinges
> 
> i had a body talk session this morning and she spent quite some time telling me that i am in a different space from when i had the mc's and that my body is different and that i've shifted a lot of stuff...not sure if i believe her but there you go :shrug:
> 
> I had to get the medical aid application to the financial advisor yesterday so hopefully by the end of the week i will be on medical aid. If you're already pregnant when you go on they don't cover the birth so bit of a problem there! I hope because i haven't found out it won't be an issue
> 
> i'm off to an antenatal down the coast today so i will be incommunicado

blimey! Boobs and twinges??


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........
> 
> That is brilliant Crunchie - debt free is a rare thing these days!
> How long will you be taking off work again?Click to expand...

A YEAR :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........
> 
> That is brilliant Crunchie - debt free is a rare thing these days!
> How long will you be taking off work again?Click to expand...
> 
> A YEAR :happydance:Click to expand...


:wohoo:

Now that really is FA-BUH-LESS!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Aha Crunchie that is good going! You can chat to us an post pics like B does with Holly and it will be marvellous! 

Thanks B that was a wonderful post that has generally put my mind at rest. I guess that that's the crux of it, I can't help what's going to happen. Right well. Could I ask the UK ladies about blood tests? Do they do them here? What do you have to say to get one. I'm booked for Friday anyway B and those second lines I had today have satisfied my worry until tomorrow I am sure and then at that point I won't be able to get in til Friday. You are right, other than you guys - I have no reason to believe that I will lose the bebe. My family history is good, my age, i'm straight on vits and stuff and eating well, length of time ttc - ing and whatnot (god should be friendly because it's took a while :haha:)... 

Thanks you for lovely post :hugs: I just so hope that it is a sticky (improving sezi and newbie and addie and eventually your chance and then we can all have :baby: and be merry :cloud9:) you know how it is I am sure... 

My boobs are a bit sore and that's something for me - not like they've gone altogether. 

When I work alone. I want to smoke. :blush: it's just so boring. I feel so guilty for *wanting* to. I think if I mention that I am quitting because I am pregnant they give you asda and mothercare vouchers. Might be worth something :shrug: 

I am going for PMA. That's what it says in my siggie. I have to calm down, when will it sink in :haha:?


----------



## Crunchie

Munkie - so many true words in that post....you are a wise one !!!

Jaynie - When I have begged for a blood test they told me no.... I am not sure they do them in the uk ! My gps only go by a home hpt ( they don't even test in my surgery ) and then date you from the day of your last aunt flo ! 

the other ladies may have some other info x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll have to catch up later since I have lots of laundry grinning at me, BIG HELLO TO EVERYONE! and hope you're having lovely wed nes days:flower:

We went to an indoor shopping centre today since it was pissing with rain this morning (sunny now though:thumbup:) and Holly went on a merry go round and played in all the demo playhouses in Toys r Us and rode a bike for the first time there too, well sat on it and I pushed her around, and had her first McDonald's HappyMeal (talking of milestones Jaynie:haha:) and to think I used to scorn mothers who took their kids to McDonald's:dohh:....

And it was the Sales so I got her some stuff reduced in Gap- a colourful t-shirt, a pair of grey leggings, a cap to replace her lost one, and 2 really cool things for grown up babies- white jeans and BEST OF ALL a really dinky denim jacket for when she wants to look like a dude :coolio: And some little red and white pumps from Jacadi (in the sale of course) for our holiday:thumbup: Will post pics later:kiss:

Lovin' you all mightily xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Munkie - so many true words in that post....you are a wise one !!!
> 
> Jaynie - When I have begged for a blood test they told me no.... I am not sure they do them in the uk ! My gps only go by a home hpt ( they don't even test in my surgery ) and then date you from the day of your last aunt flo !
> 
> the other ladies may have some other info x

Yep - I concur. The only reason that anyone knew I was pregnant right up until I had my first early scan with this pregnancy was because I said I was. I could have been fibbing and noone even attempted to confirm what I was saying with any kind of test - they just don't. Indeed, had I not had my mc, I would have waited right up until the 12 week scan for any professional confirmation that I was preggy...they just don't really seem to test in the early days :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........
> 
> That is brilliant Crunchie - debt free is a rare thing these days!
> How long will you be taking off work again?Click to expand...
> 
> A YEAR :happydance:Click to expand...

That is alot of BnB posts:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Munkie - so many true words in that post....you are a wise one !!!
> 
> Jaynie - When I have begged for a blood test they told me no.... I am not sure they do them in the uk ! My gps only go by a home hpt ( they don't even test in my surgery ) and then date you from the day of your last aunt flo !
> 
> the other ladies may have some other info x
> 
> Yep - I concur. The only reason that anyone knew I was pregnant right up until I had my first early scan with this pregnancy was because I said I was. I could have been fibbing and noone even attempted to confirm what I was saying with any kind of test - they just don't. Indeed, had I not had my mc, I would have waited right up until the 12 week scan for any professional confirmation that I was preggy...they just don't really seem to test in the early days :shrug:Click to expand...

they even gave me my maternity exemption card just on me saying i was preggo :shrug:

yep even after the mc I was offered an early scan but they didnt really want to do that ......


----------



## firstbaby25

See ya later monkey pants enjoy your chores :haha: thanks again for nuvley reassuring post. Sezi text me today, this morning when she the thread panic with a poster that said 'chill slut' so that was quite funny! I guess humour is the best medicine. All being well I'll laugh at this in years to come. 

Crunchie - thanks I don't think they will will they? I'll just have to wait it out in the UK which I guess resigns me to not worrying and just waiting to see, one day at a time and all that. I actually managed a bit of work today so that's not too bad... 

Having chicken and home made oven wedges with salad and dressing for tea :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........
> 
> That is brilliant Crunchie - debt free is a rare thing these days!
> How long will you be taking off work again?Click to expand...
> 
> A YEAR :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That is alot of BnB posts:haha:Click to expand...

I will be the power poster champ ! :loopy:


----------



## firstbaby25

sweet hopefully i'll get that maternity exemption thingy Friday and then I can book an appointment at the dentist!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> sweet hopefully i'll get that maternity exemption thingy Friday and then I can book an appointment at the dentist!

Hmmm, I recall having to wait until my first midwife appointment to get the form for the exemption card I think. I'm pretty sure you won't get it until around 9 weeks (if your health authority works the same as mine :shrug:)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........
> 
> That is brilliant Crunchie - debt free is a rare thing these days!
> How long will you be taking off work again?Click to expand...
> 
> A YEAR :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That is alot of BnB posts:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will be the power poster champ ! :loopy:Click to expand...

:shock:

Holly....we may have some competition!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok peeps...I'm about to stray completely off topic..brace yourselves :winkwink:

I have had a laundry disaster that I'm not sure how i could have avoided.... my red/white bedding had dyed itself :fool: As in, the red parts of the duvet cover and pillowcases have bled into the light parts making them a rather strange shade of pink :nope: How does one solve a problem such as this pray tell? :shrug:

Oh the trials of a preggopants on mat leave - such stressful times :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

oh blimey !!! I can't help with household things... I am rubbish !!! 

I am off to get ready for swiming.......I would rather keep sitting on the sofa and eating my malt loaf but whats a girl to do !!!! 

see yyyyyaaaaaaa


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie Bum - have fun at swimming! I might have to start something like that soon :-K me thinks that I will be might bored if I don't (see how I am brimming with PMA :haha:)

Kit I am useless - I know that you have to keep it wet otherwise I don't think you'll get it out! :shrug: dunno though. Adam's mum has been doing my washing for the past year!


----------



## Essie

Kit - how to solve it now I haven't a clue. But in future you can get colour catcher sheets that go in the machine and catch the colours that leak, or I use Tescos colour fast tablets (think thats what they're called) they're made to stop colours leaking anyway and I have only so far had one disaster with a brand new pair of jeans which dyed all my white knickers.


----------



## kit_cat

I thought I had 2 stretch marks this morning! I don't know what they actually were but after I showered then massaged in a generous amount of Bio-oil they disappeared :shrug: They were bright purple lines on the top of my bump. Weird eh?

Sorry for the randomness :blush:


----------



## Essie

:sleep: I have just woken up from a lovely nap. I meant to close my eyes for ten minutes at about 3pm and then didn't wake up til DH got home. Had a bath earlier, it's obviously made me _too_ relaxed and sleepy. Oh the joys of mat leave pre-baby, sleeping in the afternoon.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit - how to solve it now I haven't a clue. But in future you can get colour catcher sheets that go in the machine and catch the colours that leak, or I use Tescos colour fast tablets (think thats what they're called) they're made to stop colours leaking anyway and I have only so far had one disaster with a brand new pair of jeans which dyed all my white knickers.

Thanks Essie :thumbup: The annoying thing is that I used 2 colour catcher sheets in with the wash and although they had clearly caught some of the colour, there was still a distinctly pinkish tone to everything. I am now washing the bedding again using a whitener in the hope that it might at least take it back a shade or two :shrug: 

Oh dear....blue knickers all round in your house then? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> :sleep: I have just woken up from a lovely nap. I meant to close my eyes for ten minutes at about 3pm and then didn't wake up til DH got home. Had a bath earlier, it's obviously made me _too_ relaxed and sleepy. Oh the joys of mat leave pre-baby, sleeping in the afternoon.

Ahhhh, sounds like bliss :cloud9:

I've not quite wound down enough from work yet to do this....I may not even get to that stage before baby is here!


----------



## Mollykins

Just finished catching up... took aaagggeeessss. Why? My Stoopid lappy pooped out again. Sigh.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Just finished catching up... took aaagggeeessss. Why? My Stoopid lappy pooped out again. Sigh.

Helloooo my lovely Molly :hugs:

How is Wednesday treating you so far?


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Anyone remember the page their :bfp: is on? I need to compare lines :haha:

My first one is on 1962 and my second is on 1981.
And I did a doctor's wee stick on the first day and it was 'negative', so there's that bit of info, too :haha:



firstbaby25 said:


> Today's wee sticks... The GOOD ones :haha:
> 
> Again I have forgotten what I have saved them as and stuff. I am aware that I have shamelessly cleared the thread with my :fool: rantings...

Those look great!!!

And keep the PMA, Jaynie! :hugs: When I got my BFP I did two tests - one the first day and one the second and then I stopped. I didn't want to stress myself out. I was already super excited and over the moon and I just wanted to _keep calm and carry on_. I had a lack of symptoms until about 6 weeks.



kit_cat said:


> Ok peeps...I'm about to stray completely off topic..brace yourselves :winkwink:
> 
> I have had a laundry disaster that I'm not sure how i could have avoided.... my red/white bedding had dyed itself :fool: As in, the red parts of the duvet cover and pillowcases have bled into the light parts making them a rather strange shade of pink :nope: How does one solve a problem such as this pray tell? :shrug:
> 
> Oh the trials of a preggopants on mat leave - such stressful times :haha:

I have this EXACT problem, Kit!! I have a quilt that has this adorable colorful paisley on the front with a white backdrop and the backing of the quilt is bright red.... I've washed it lots of times and now the backing on the front is pink :shrug: I think I'm SOL now. I've heard soaking things in vinegar overnight before washing with help with color locking - though I've no cures for after the fact...! I hope you find one! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, off to my scan! I'm going to beg for some good pictures to share with you all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks Luna....I'm waiting to see if washing the bedding through again with a whitener helps - will let you know :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Okay, off to my scan! I'm going to beg for some good pictures to share with you all :hugs:

Ooooo, good luck Luna....I cannot wait to see your li'l bubba :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

HELLO!

*Well that bitchy witchy Aunt Flo has arrived, so on to month 10, poofuckfacebumfluffhateitwhatevs!

Want to see my orphan loot today? Went to Peacocks at lunch time with a 40% off voucher and all this only cost me £13. Why don't we have a Primark in Peterboring?!*

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/d51181f4.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Kit. :hugs: I have a monster headache and first thing this morning, my youngest decided to make my oldest's bed for her and my oldest threw a fit and screamed, "don't touch my bed!" And pushed her. So my youngest punched her in the stomach. :shock: so very unlike my girls. So we had a big talk about all that nonsense. 

Luna, oooh! I can't wait for scan piccys!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Jaynie, I believe my bfp pics start on pg 750 on Christmas morning. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HELLO!
> 
> *Well that bitchy witchy Aunt Flo has arrived, so on to month 10, poofuckfacebumfluffhateitwhatevs!
> 
> Want to see my orphan loot today? Went to Peacocks at lunch time with a 40% off voucher and all this only cost me £13. Why don't we have a Primark in Peterboring?!*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/d51181f4.jpg

Oh poofucks :nope: Sorry Sezi :hugs:

Some great buys there! Also, we don't have a Primark in MK either?? I could have done with it while pregnant for sure - cheapy clothes and all that.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello Kit. :hugs: I have a monster headache and first thing this morning, my youngest decided to make my oldest's bed for her and my oldest threw a fit and screamed, "don't touch my bed!" And pushed her. So my youngest punched her in the stomach. :shock: so very unlike my girls. So we had a big talk about all that nonsense.
> 
> Luna, oooh! I can't wait for scan piccys!

Oh my...you've commenced your day as a referee then? Not the best start to your day really :nope: To be fair, my sister and I used to fight like cat and dog but there is a bigger age gap between us than your two which I always thought was the problem i.e. I was the annoying little sis'.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just been asleep for an hour, don't know who hit me over the head :shrug: Off for a bath since my back aches a bit. Lovely vetements Sarachka, no Primark in France either :nope: 

Oh yes my mum's got DH and I tickets to watch the Olympic mountain biking, hosted on the hills by their house :happydance: toot toot as le crunchster would say! Anyone here watching an event live? Sarachka you going to the gymnastics?


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes my mum's got DH and I tickets to watch the Olympic mountain biking, hosted on the hills by their house :happydance: toot toot as le crunchster would say! Anyone here watching an event live? Sarachka you going to the gymnastics?

Oddly enough NO! I went to the Athens Olympics but the whole week there would have been about as much as a gymnastics ticket. Rip-off Britain is quite correct. I know I'll regret it though if my favourite Aliya Mustafina wins. I wish I could have been in Beijing as the most beautiful gymnast of all time won, and I sat in my parents living room crying my eyes out for about an hour. There's a homage to her in my living room and above my PC in my study lol. 

https://img11.beijing2008.cn/20080815/Img214544397.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> The 1st is opk, again uncannily dark for this time of the month, and then 2nd is the IC which I watched and took pic after about 3 mins, I was still seeing the shadow but still not seeing pink, so I heeded *Crunchie's* advice and brought out a bigger gun, a stray clearblue in my drawer, and that line came up within seconds. I don't have the "instructions" for that test but I'm right in thinking a vertical line means + ? Seems logical:shrug: So when LO is up we're going hpt shopping at the chemist nextdoor:haha:

Hope the pics attach, these should reassure you jaynie:thumbup: 10dpo at a guess, you can barely see the ic but the clearblue had a line !! (The first is an opk so ignore that) All our points about ic's proven!!!

EDIT: ok they didn't attach but go to page 1528.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I'll look out for her Sarachka and be rooting for her come 2012:thumbup: I love watching the gymnastics. And loads of Olympic sport, even if I'm not into it the rest of the time. There is just something so magical and mythical about the Olympics. I hope Britain honours it, I'm sure they will though, they just have to treat it like an enormous Royal event and then they'll come up with the goods:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooh I have a sore foot :( had my toenail sorted (yuk) n now I'm not allowed to do anything for the rest of the day


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRAWLING back through pages to find my 2 bfps for Jaynie was quite a moving experience, to be reminded not so much of my own excitement at them but the wonderful hugs and kind words from you guys:cry: I nuv you all:cry:

Jaynie I posted loads more the subsequent days but can't find them:shrug: But as Sarachka said........


----------



## Sarachka

ooh brb got to stand next to the open window with the blinds down and listen to next door crying about "that fucking ******* and that whore! How dare she say that to me!"


----------



## HollyMonkey

...chill slut https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Funny how BNB censors b a s t a r d but not fucking whore! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was for Jaynie that message Sarachka but you can borrow the little blue man if you need him 

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## mummyApril

wow do you guys chat?! iv kinda caught up....but now im watching shark tale with the girls x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Funny how BNB censors b a s t a r d but not fucking whore! :haha:

:haha: fucking whore fucking whore fucking whore :wohoo:


----------



## new mummy2010

evening girlies

sezi that's just pure poofuckery try jaynies approach next month dont try shag once and BINGO!!!!(sorry lovely just trying to cheer ya a lil)

well battery is charging for camera for pot pic, oh where oh where are KITS HUMMMMMMM, she is a bad turt ......

B-that sounds like a super treat for you & hubby

I had a massive nose bleed today at work maybe my sinus's clearing or someone said high BP ,me dont know??


----------



## LunaLady

Back from my scan! Everything looks perfect. Scan tech and doctor said everything is in place and nothing amiss or anything! :dance: SO happy for my healthy baby!!! I feel so, so, so blessed. :cloud9:

I'll scan in the pictures in a moment after I'm done eating my lunch on the porch. Damn dog pooed in the house while we were gone... We were gone like an hour and a half! He's on my bad side now as the WHOLE house smells like dog shit. :growlmad: I think he's been helping himself to cat turds... That's the only thing I can think of. GROSS.


----------



## new mummy2010

oops naughty lunadog, glad verything is well with baby , nearly done now girly half baked


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: pot pics pot pics. 

:hi: Molly! Hope you are surviving on your phone.

Luna scan!!! Good scan pics!!!

Sezi, beauts. Sorry bitch face found ya. On to the next and only cycle that matters! I so hope you and newbie (the last of the original stragglers)... At least get to be bebe twins :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley seriously I just can't ever imagine us only having sex once. This month we both said we'd cut down for a good few days before ovulation but then he wanted it twice Saturday and twice Sunday, with Tuesday and Wednesday being the important days it didn't give him much "regeneration" time.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Well said Lissy!
> 
> Thanks for nuvley messages - just had a catch up and while I am the only person on the thread gonna read everyone's :bfp: and see pictures and still not had my 2mu not needed it so I am going to do a superdrug test and another IC! See if my 2mu is any better...
> 
> Trin I agree with Essie. SPILL - dpo, etc etc etc. NOW. When will you test? ETC ETC...
> 
> :kiss: thanks for all being so patient with me.

dpo on ticker (7 I think?) I had to return the box of hpt's because they expire soon so when I get the new box I will test. Maybe Friday? Bit early but if I have 50? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Bootyful bump molly you look proper preggo. Love love love it I'm sure I'm smaller than you too I think I may be massive but in denial lol!!
> 
> Post a pic?? :winkwink:[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> 
> Morning lovelies I was out last night so couldn't post a piccy don't think the other darts players that OH was playing would of appreciated me whipping my nathaniel bump out lol!!! Off to work now soooo tired watched eastenders on bbc3 at 10 way paat my bedtime lol!!
> 
> I will get OH too take some tonight turtles honor xx
> 
> Have good days eveyoneClick to expand...
> 
> I think you should have whipped it out .......how long till ML starts for you my love ???Click to expand...
> 
> Next friday is my last day yipeee!!!
> 
> JAYNIE I can't find my BFP right now at work on phone at dinner !! But that superdruggy looks the same as mine huni have faith chicken pleaseee
> 
> TRIN - did you miss my post about. AntibioticsClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry, forgot! :dohh:
> 
> Antibiotics that are penicillin-based are safe. My gp put me on Zoxil (amoxycillin) 3 times a day for 10 daysClick to expand...


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna that's awesome for you :cloud9: well done Luna and mr dishy! Still a bebe :blue:? 

Sezi - it's not fundamental there's probably nothing in it. I just think in light of my +Ive circumstances a lot of the stress is unnecessary and actually could be, in MY head what stopped me :shrug:

Trin - I always think testing is up to you. I'm kind of glad I waited as the days feel like years and hopefully I am passed 'chemical' territory! But I'd be excited for you to test anytime :thumbup:...


----------



## new mummy2010




----------



## poas

I'm really fed up today, I think my bipolar is playing up-thus far I have been ok,patchy but ok, the last few days I feel so angry-to the point that I don't know if Ed is being a dick or if it is just my 'hormones' bah...sorry to be all negative, Trin I was kind of hoping you may have a nautral remedy I could try?


----------



## Sarachka

*I'm facking starving!*


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Why don't we have a Primark in Peterboring?!

I'm surprised you don't. We have one in Kings Lynn and we're a tiny town compared to Peterborough.


----------



## firstbaby25

We don't have a primark either! In Warrington...


----------



## Essie

Trin - this would be your lunar eclipse baby if BFP?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ok peeps...I'm about to stray completely off topic..brace yourselves :winkwink:
> 
> I have had a laundry disaster that I'm not sure how i could have avoided.... my red/white bedding had dyed itself :fool: As in, the red parts of the duvet cover and pillowcases have bled into the light parts making them a rather strange shade of pink :nope: How does one solve a problem such as this pray tell? :shrug:
> 
> Oh the trials of a preggopants on mat leave - such stressful times :haha:

Cold wash?? :shrug: for future washing. I read somewhere you can use lemon juice on the white to get the run colour out


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :wave: not much time to chat today, been supper busy... just came on to say hello to my favorite girls, and check on darling Kit. Did u get around to posting that last pot pic yet?? i wanna see! :hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit we all wanna see! 

Lissy - sorry you feel so bad today... You fink it is your hormones? :hugs: 

Sarachka - what's for din dins? I know I'm gonna eat again before bed...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just been asleep for an hour, don't know who hit me over the head :shrug: Off for a bath since my back aches a bit. Lovely vetements Sarachka, no Primark in France either :nope:
> 
> Oh yes my mum's got DH and I tickets to watch the Olympic mountain biking, hosted on the hills by their house :happydance: toot toot as le crunchster would say! Anyone here watching an event live? Sarachka you going to the gymnastics?

That's so exciting! Both my BIL's are meeting in the south of france next month and they want dh to come too. We really can't afford it but they don't have kids yet and have been able to save loads so they just don't understand. Horrid tho because they were all meant to meet here which would have been the first time in like 8 years that the brothers have been all toegther


----------



## firstbaby25

:awww: trin I couldn't imagine my sister does my head in but I couldn't not see her a couple of times a week. She's very excited and thinks :blue: already!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TRAWLING back through pages to find my 2 bfps for Jaynie was quite a moving experience, to be reminded not so much of my own excitement at them but the wonderful hugs and kind words from you guys:cry: I nuv you all:cry:
> 
> Jaynie I posted loads more the subsequent days but can't find them:shrug: But as Sarachka said........

Ah, we're all such a nuvverly bunch :hugs::cry: In good times and bad :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Funny how BNB censors b a s t a r d but not fucking whore! :haha:

And r e t a r d but not poofuck, bitchtits or slutbags :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> evening girlies
> 
> sezi that's just pure poofuckery try jaynies approach next month dont try shag once and BINGO!!!!(sorry lovely just trying to cheer ya a lil)
> 
> well battery is charging for camera for pot pic, oh where oh where are KITS HUMMMMMMM, she is a bad turt ......
> 
> B-that sounds like a super treat for you & hubby
> 
> I had a massive nose bleed today at work maybe my sinus's clearing or someone said high BP ,me dont know??

More likely sinuses - high BP would only cause a nosebleed if you had an aneurysm or something....and you would have simptims


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Back from my scan! Everything looks perfect. Scan tech and doctor said everything is in place and nothing amiss or anything! :dance: SO happy for my healthy baby!!! I feel so, so, so blessed. :cloud9:
> 
> I'll scan in the pictures in a moment after I'm done eating my lunch on the porch. Damn dog pooed in the house while we were gone... We were gone like an hour and a half! He's on my bad side now as the WHOLE house smells like dog shit. :growlmad: I think he's been helping himself to cat turds... That's the only thing I can think of. GROSS.

I CANNOT handle dog shit :nope:
:cloud9: for perfect bebe


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley I missed ya bump pic cause we are all talking loads. It's beyootiful! :cloud9: you excited now? I know I've asked loads, when you off for mat leave?


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 224768

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

:ninja:


----------



## firstbaby25

:brat:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I'm really fed up today, I think my bipolar is playing up-thus far I have been ok,patchy but ok, the last few days I feel so angry-to the point that I don't know if Ed is being a dick or if it is just my 'hormones' bah...sorry to be all negative, Trin I was kind of hoping you may have a nautral remedy I could try?

Have you tried Rescue Remedy (Bach)?


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone else think Kit's gone in to labour :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Trin - this would be your lunar eclipse baby if BFP?

That would be her :haha: We'll have to put Luna in her name :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - I really wanted that post :brat: :brat:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trin - this would be your lunar eclipse baby if BFP?
> 
> That would be her :haha: We'll have to put Luna in her name :haha:Click to expand...

I concur! I named my dog Luna because I *LOVE* the name and at the time DH and didn't think we wanted kids. If baby would have been a girl, or if we have a girl in the future the name shall be Aedrielle Luna Simmons. :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:

I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Anyone else think Kit's gone in to labour :shock:

Nah, I think she's having a nuverly bath and dindins....If she'd gone into labour she would have (shouldhavebetterhaveortheredbetrouble :grr:) told us


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin - I really wanted that post :brat: :brat:

Hey! You already have your BFP!!!! :brat: And you don't need the extra help. Clearly I do :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Back from my scan! Everything looks perfect. Scan tech and doctor said everything is in place and nothing amiss or anything! :dance: SO happy for my healthy baby!!! I feel so, so, so blessed. :cloud9:
> 
> I'll scan in the pictures in a moment after I'm done eating my lunch on the porch. Damn dog pooed in the house while we were gone... We were gone like an hour and a half! He's on my bad side now as the WHOLE house smells like dog shit. :growlmad: I think he's been helping himself to cat turds... That's the only thing I can think of. GROSS.

Yay for scan!!:yipee:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.giffor your poodog


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin - I really wanted that post :brat: :brat:
> 
> Hey! You already have your BFP!!!! :brat: And you don't need the extra help. Clearly I do :sulk:Click to expand...

Ok ok break it up girls https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0025a.gif We don't want any spilt beans now do we?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 224768

Whit whoo! look at that catwalk bump!:cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *I'm facking starving!*

Period hunger is just the best:cloud9: I can eat 3 dinners when I have AF:munch: Next month though Sarachka you will be off your food:happydance::baby:


----------



## LunaLady

Here are my scan pics!! :happydance:

"Toilet Shot"
Still a boy! :blue: :happydance:


And here's a cute little profile:


He was crazy active during the scan. Kept kicking me and making me laugh as the scan tech says, "Hold still, mom...." :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Anyone else think Kit's gone in to labour :shock:

:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

NO! I spy her:haha:


----------



## Essie

Lovely scan pics Luna :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Here are my scan pics!! :happydance:
> 
> "Toilet Shot"
> Still a boy! :blue: :happydance:
> View attachment 224810
> 
> 
> And here's a cute little profile:
> View attachment 224811
> 
> 
> He was crazy active during the scan. Kept kicking me and making me laugh as the scan tech says, "Hold still, mom...." :haha:

Deffo a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!Lovely pics Luna, what a cutie boy bub:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

No grunting and a groaning here just yet peeps! And yes Trin...I would so be finding some way to let you guys know what was happening of course :friends:

Pot pic coming up........... :)


----------



## LunaLady

I know, he is cute, huh?? :cloud9:

I just hope he doesn't have my nose................ :^o


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Kit Pot Pic!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, here's my pot at 38 weeks and some days..... I FEEL HUGER THAN A VERY HUGE THING :wacko:



Surely I won't get much bigger???? :nope:

Also, sorry about the messy room in the background - I've been changing beds today as you know :blush:


----------



## Crunchie

Luna - amazing pics ......

Munkie I like that vomiting smiley !!!! 

I feel huge today ......


----------



## Crunchie

Kit - I love u think thats messy lol.... You look amazing and not massive at all !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> wow do you guys chat?! iv kinda caught up....but now im watching shark tale with the girls x

Hello missy....so tell me.....do you know anyone whose birthday is coming up soon? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin - I really wanted that post :brat: :brat:
> 
> Hey! You already have your BFP!!!! :brat: And you don't need the extra help. Clearly I do :sulk:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Well said Lissy!
> 
> Thanks for nuvley messages - just had a catch up and while I am the only person on the thread gonna read everyone's :bfp: and see pictures and still not had my 2mu not needed it so I am going to do a superdrug test and another IC! See if my 2mu is any better...
> 
> Trin I agree with Essie. SPILL - dpo, etc etc etc. NOW. When will you test? ETC ETC...
> 
> :kiss: thanks for all being so patient with me.
> 
> dpo on ticker (7 I think?) I had to return the box of hpt's because they expire soon so when I get the new box I will test. Maybe Friday? Bit early but if I have 50? :shrug:Click to expand...

:happydance: I'm calm - honest.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Here are my scan pics!! :happydance:
> 
> "Toilet Shot"
> Still a boy! :blue: :happydance:
> View attachment 224810
> 
> 
> And here's a cute little profile:
> View attachment 224811
> 
> 
> He was crazy active during the scan. Kept kicking me and making me laugh as the scan tech says, "Hold still, mom...." :haha:

AH!!! LUNA BEBE!!!:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Kit - I love u think thats messy lol.... You look amazing and not massive at all !!!!

I concur :thumbup:on the 'messiness' and Kit looking amazing:thumbup: 

And your bump does look small there Kit, but I'll remind you all that I've seen Kit in real life :smug: and her bump is quite big, bigger than in the photo!!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, great scan pic! 
Kit, :cloud9: about your bump... tis perfect.


Ah, I also had a dream about subway last night....NOM.


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 224768

Awww, you look fabbo :thumbup: Very lovely bumpage Haylz :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ok, here's my pot at 38 weeks and some days..... I FEEL HUGER THAN A VERY HUGE THING :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 224837
> 
> 
> Surely I won't get much bigger???? :nope:
> 
> Also, sorry about the messy room in the background - I've been changing beds today as you know :blush:

And a KIT bump!!!:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Luna - amazing pics ......
> 
> Munkie I like that vomiting smiley !!!!
> 
> I feel huge today ......

Just for you Crunch https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gif


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I'm really fed up today, I think my bipolar is playing up-thus far I have been ok,patchy but ok, the last few days I feel so angry-to the point that I don't know if Ed is being a dick or if it is just my 'hormones' bah...sorry to be all negative, Trin I was kind of hoping you may have a nautral remedy I could try?

Pregnancy hormones are bad enough Lissy - add in a dash of Bipolar...well that must be a challenge indeed. Hope the anger passes m'love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit - I love u think thats messy lol.... You look amazing and not massive at all !!!!
> 
> I concur :thumbup:on the 'messiness' and Kit looking amazing:thumbup:
> 
> And your bump does look small there Kit, but I'll remind you all that I've seen Kit in real life :smug: and her bump is quite big, bigger than in the photo!!Click to expand...

Rub it in why don't you :nope:

One day I will see ALL my turtle nuvs with my own two eyes!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna your scan is just :cloud9: what great shots and beautiful bubba :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok peeps...I'm about to stray completely off topic..brace yourselves :winkwink:
> 
> I have had a laundry disaster that I'm not sure how i could have avoided.... my red/white bedding had dyed itself :fool: As in, the red parts of the duvet cover and pillowcases have bled into the light parts making them a rather strange shade of pink :nope: How does one solve a problem such as this pray tell? :shrug:
> 
> Oh the trials of a preggopants on mat leave - such stressful times :haha:
> 
> Cold wash?? :shrug: for future washing. I read somewhere you can use lemon juice on the white to get the run colour outClick to expand...

Thanks Trin....I did exactly that (cold wash) with a sachet of whitener thrown in for good measure. It hasn't got rid of the pink completely but it looks a lot better. It will just have to do.


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit :yipee: that's d - 2 weeks ish! :wohoo: it's loverly!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to read in bed. The stoopid brace has bruised me :nope: pah!

Night night turtsnuvs
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts! :wave: not much time to chat today, been supper busy... just came on to say hello to my favorite girls, and check on darling Kit. Did u get around to posting that last pot pic yet?? i wanna see! :hissy:

Ahhh thanks for checking in on me...no news for you yet but I have posted a pot pic :thumbup:

Hope you're good m'love :friends:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Luna - amazing pics ......
> 
> Munkie I like that vomiting smiley !!!!
> 
> I feel huge today ......
> 
> Just for you Crunch https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gifClick to expand...

I love it !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night :ninja: :sulk: pants. Enjoy your reading in bed! Speak tomorrow I'm sure :sleep: well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed and feel like I've missed loads of you but you do natter so, so what am I to do a small quiet munkie such as myselfhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minimonkey.gif

*Ginge* I hope your poor toe gets better soon:hugs:

*Trin*- *have sticks, will wee* :thumbup: Youpeeeeeeeeeeee more entertainment for a rainy day coming up!:dance:

Nighty night alllllll:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to read in bed. The stoopid brace has bruised me :nope: pah!
> 
> Night night turtsnuvs
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

We're always going to bed together aren't we! Rumours will be starting soon!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0031a.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif

What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-k


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Here are my scan pics!! :happydance:
> 
> "Toilet Shot"
> Still a boy! :blue: :happydance:
> View attachment 224810
> 
> 
> And here's a cute little profile:
> View attachment 224811
> 
> 
> He was crazy active during the scan. Kept kicking me and making me laugh as the scan tech says, "Hold still, mom...." :haha:

Awwwwwwww, your gorgeous boy :cloud9: Yes, you are blessed indeed :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-kClick to expand...

Long distance bike ride training!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Luna - amazing pics ......
> 
> Munkie I like that vomiting smiley !!!!
> 
> I feel huge today ......


Ok, let's see you then :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Kit I love your bump, it's perfect :flower:

Night night turtles. I'm off to bed with a book. Have midwife in the morning and plenty if nesting to be doing so I need my sleep :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B :sleep: well... On the morrow :howdy:

Are sharp pains normal? Just started getting some around my right pelvis? I wish I had something to base it on!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Luna - amazing pics ......
> 
> Munkie I like that vomiting smiley !!!!
> 
> I feel huge today ......
> 
> 
> Ok, let's see you then :happydance:Click to expand...

lol - no change from last week but I might try a bare belly shot soon !!!!:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit - I love u think thats messy lol.... You look amazing and not massive at all !!!!
> 
> I concur :thumbup:on the 'messiness' and Kit looking amazing:thumbup:
> 
> And your bump does look small there Kit, but I'll remind you all that I've seen Kit in real life :smug: and her bump is quite big, bigger than in the photo!!Click to expand...
> 
> Rub it in why don't you :nope:
> 
> One day I will see ALL my turtle nuvs with my own two eyes!Click to expand...

Can't wait Trin :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to read in bed. The stoopid brace has bruised me :nope: pah!
> 
> Night night turtsnuvs
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Night night my lovely - I wish you a comfy and sound sleep :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

I have my diabetes test tomorrow.....the fasting starts in 30 mins ! booooooooo


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, just so you know, I will be out camping this weekend from Friday night to Sunday afternoon... SO no having the baby!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed and feel like I've missed loads of you but you do natter so, so what am I to do a small quiet munkie such as myselfhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/minimonkey.gif
> 
> *Ginge* I hope your poor toe gets better soon:hugs:
> 
> *Trin*- *have sticks, will wee* :thumbup: Youpeeeeeeeeeeee more entertainment for a rainy day coming up!:dance:
> 
> Nighty night alllllll:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good night my munkily friend...sleep well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit I love your bump, it's perfect :flower:
> 
> Night night turtles. I'm off to bed with a book. Have midwife in the morning and plenty if nesting to be doing so I need my sleep :kiss:

Thanks Essie - night night :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night essie! Enjoy midwife and all that :thumbup: 'see' you tomorrow!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night B :sleep: well... On the morrow :howdy:
> 
> Are sharp pains normal? Just started getting some around my right pelvis? I wish I had something to base it on!

Hmm, yes, I remember rather horrid aches and pains low down in the beginning. The thing is that they shouldn't double you over in pain or anything. I take it they are not that bad?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Luna - amazing pics ......
> 
> Munkie I like that vomiting smiley !!!!
> 
> I feel huge today ......
> 
> 
> Ok, let's see you then :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol - no change from last week but I might try a bare belly shot soon !!!!:blush:Click to expand...

Yay for bare belly shot!!! Don't be shy m'love, bet you look brill :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

No and only once... It's stopped now plus I do get the sharp pubic pain thing from time to time. I'm just gonna go by blood. If I see it I'll go the docs. think I've persuaded Adam of the benefits of an early scan :happydance: should hear a HB (FX'd) in 4 weeks or so :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie - the early twinges are the worst !!!!! I got them so low down


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I have my diabetes test tomorrow.....the fasting starts in 30 mins ! booooooooo

Oh poo....I never had this test I assume as I was never asked to fast. They dipped my urine only :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Have you been asked cause of ya thyroid crunch?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, just so you know, I will be out camping this weekend from Friday night to Sunday afternoon... SO no having the baby!

Oh Moll....you have to go then? I sincerely hope there have at the very least been some measures taken to make you comfortable? Are we talking tents and sleeping bags? I know the dirt tracks will probably be enough to contend with - I hate to think of you miserable all weekend. Or maybe it's one of these luxury camping places? :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> No and only once... It's stopped now plus I do get the sharp pubic pain thing from time to time. I'm just gonna go by blood. If I see it I'll go the docs. think I've persuaded Adam of the benefits of an early scan :happydance: should hear a HB (FX'd) in 4 weeks or so :thumbup:

Very sensible :thumbup: and yes, early scans do provide real reassurance :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

My Big bro is diabetic .... So lucky me I get an extra test !!!!

Early scans do really help with the nerves !!!! X


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, yes..... tents. :/ I think we will be taking the cot though so that don't have to sleep on the ground. :thumbup: of course, my OH's father has joked (yes, hes coming.g too) that he is going to tie me to a flat bed cart, hook it up to the atv and ride me over a lot of bumpy trails to get the baby out. Call me a stick in the mud but I do NOT find that funny. In fact, sometimes I really think I hate that man. Anyway... enough of that. All will be well. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> My Big bro is diabetic .... So lucky me I get an extra test !!!!
> 
> Early scans do really help with the nerves !!!! X

Ahh, I see :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, yes..... tents. :/ I think we will be taking the cot though so that don't have to sleep on the ground. :thumbup: of course, my OH's father has joked (yes, hes coming.g too) that he is going to tie me to a flat bed cart, hook it up to the atv and ride me over a lot of bumpy trails to get the baby out. Call me a stick in the mud but I do NOT find that funny. In fact, sometimes I really think I hate that man. Anyway... enough of that. All will be well. :hugs:

Uh-huh...struggling to see the funny in that too :shrug:

I hope it's not awful...at least you'll be more comfortable on the cot. Is it a nice place you are going?


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah moll :dohh: that's not funny in the slightest! 

Good luck with your weekend camping trip I'm sure you & the girls have a lovely time! For what it's worth!


----------



## Mollykins

We've not been to where we are going before as its a piece of land a friend of the family just bought recently.

Thanks Jaynie love. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> We've not been to where we are going before as its a piece of land a friend of the family just bought recently.
> 
> Thanks Jaynie love. :hugs:

Well, here's to being pleasantly surprised and having a lovely time :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Yes Kit, here's to hoping! Percival time then?


----------



## kit_cat

Soon Molly...trying to stay up past bedtime again :haha: Another pooey sleep last night mostly on the couch :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, i give up...my eyes are shutting.

Good night all or have a nice day! :flower:

:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Goodnight kit... I'm watching family guy in bed tripping because I just took my temp, standard :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. So far I know procedure is not Friday so tomorrow they will tell me if it's sat or Sunday.

My moms starting to upset me but not on purpose. She think she's helping by sending me baby pictures and pictures of eggs bc of the procedure but I just can't think about it all all the time u know. Then she says u and Ej pick well when u get the list back N I was not happy with that comment. It's like saying it's up to u 2 pick a helathy baby. That's not what she meant she just thinks it's cool we get to pick out our children lol. We r obviously go to choose the ones they reccomen and only the ones that say healthy and put trust in their test. Ugh I just don't need to worry about health all the time n she put it back in my head!


----------



## addie25

Hi Jaynie how do u feel???


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Night B :sleep: well... On the morrow :howdy:
> 
> Are sharp pains normal? Just started getting some around my right pelvis? I wish I had something to base it on!

I had a lot of pains on my left side of my pelvis and I kept bring up ectopic here, but obviously that wasn't a problem. So I'd say that's likely normal. I had it a lot right in the beginning.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Kit, just so you know, I will be out camping this weekend from Friday night to Sunday afternoon... SO no having the baby!

I'm going camping this weekend, too, Molly!!! We're like twins again :hugs:

Maybe next Monday you can tell me where you went so that the crazy internet stalkers don't get you. And I can tell you where I went and we can share pictures :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> We've not been to where we are going before as its a piece of land a friend of the family just bought recently.
> 
> Thanks Jaynie love. :hugs:

Oh, just saw this. I had assumed a campground. Sounds like lots of fun! Any lakes or rivers??? I just love lakes and rivers :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have this odd sensation in my stomach feels like something poking me from the inside teamed with mini spasms its very weird feeling!


----------



## addie25

Maybe its ovulation since u r day 14.


----------



## Essie

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x115/jiminycricket46/GoodMorningGOODMORNING.jpg

Morning lovelies!

Hope you all had a good sleep and are feeling well this morning. It's a miserable grey morning again here, not even any patches of blue sky today. DH has advised I need to take it easy today as I keep doing too much and then suffering with my hips at night. So today a quick trip to midwife and to the supermarket and then a lazy day is in order. What has everyone else got planned for today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Essie and everyone :hi:
It's grey here too :nope: Well I need to take LO to get her feet measured and new shoes if necessary, proper boots for walking, they only had summer pumps at the the shop I was at yesterday. And food shopping and clean out the guinea pigs and rabbits.

LUNA you must read Waterlog by Roger Deakin if you haven't already, lakes and rivers!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Hi Jaynie how do u feel???

Petrified :haha: But no symptoms at all! I :brat: want a 2 - 3 reading!

Addie - sounds like you have been tried in your ttc journey and you are such a strong person. If your mum didn't mean that then try not to be top hard on her they just want to see you happy. As do we and I think it's well cool that you pick... FX if it all works that's an awesome story to tell your kids! 

Sorry I missed you I fell asleep watching family guy!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night B :sleep: well... On the morrow :howdy:
> 
> Are sharp pains normal? Just started getting some around my right pelvis? I wish I had something to base it on!
> 
> I had a lot of pains on my left side of my pelvis and I kept bring up ectopic here, but obviously that wasn't a problem. So I'd say that's likely normal. I had it a lot right in the beginning.Click to expand...

Thanks Luna :hug: you've been fantastic :thumbup: it's just so scary not knowing what it's supposed to feel like and it's scary...


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: dont know whats going on my right hip at the back is so painful i cant move it properly :cry: and i have to go to work :(

Oh and got on scales iv put on 10lbs :shock::cry: and i wasnt small to begin with :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho it makes me laugh again at how cool they are in the uk over pregnancy! EVERYONE gets a proper fasting glucose test here at 26-28 weeks :haha: It's routine! Sometimes I think the NHS is a tad stingy compared to here, but then France is pretty good, not quite on a par with Switzerland but not bad. GOODLUCK CRUNCH! Tastes foul :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I worried it was ectopic every time thanks to pains in one side, never was so I wouldn't worry about that :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning chicks

Hospital for me then back to work, glad it's only a couple of hours as I really do Want to go in !!! Bloody poo fucks have not covered my work at all - shouldn't have expected anything else really .... Just annoys me as I was doing overtime to help a collegue before I went off ....... I just keep trying to remember its only 7 weeks left or I really would cry at my desk 

Morning jaynie - your morning sickness should start in about a week so enjoy your food now hun x 

Morning munkie - give mini munkie a cuddle from me ..... She really is too lovely ! 
Hi essie - please do try and have a relaxing day 

Babyhopes - do not worry to much ! It will even itself out 

Hi everyone else - sorry about spelling on my phone and ready to jump in the shower xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Oh god does it taste really awful ????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Oh god does it taste really awful ????

Yup. But I prefer a savoury treat as you know, and it's not exactly what you'd call Bovril! But drink it all up like a good girl and try and keep it down :tease: No you'll be fine, I'm just being a cheeky monkey! I actually came to quite like it since I had to do the 3hr test too! It's just very very very sweet!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Oh god does it taste really awful ????

I had regular lucozade at mine.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just gave mini munkie a hug from Crunchie and she gave you a big smile and giggled. :hugs: So nice to see her back to her usual self after her poorly bug!


----------



## firstbaby25

I did my digi and it still says 1-2... :cry: what should I do?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh god does it taste really awful ????
> 
> I had regular lucozade at mine.Click to expand...

You lucky sausage! We have to get this sachet from the chemist of 50g of pure glucose powder and mix it with a tiny amount of water and drink this cloudy white sickly gloop. You have it so easy in the UK :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh god does it taste really awful ????
> 
> Yup. But I prefer a savoury treat as you know, and it's not exactly what you'd call Bovril! But drink it all up like a good girl and try and keep it down :tease: No you'll be fine, I'm just being a cheeky monkey! I actually came to quite like it since I had to do the 3hr test too! It's just very very very sweet!Click to expand...

I am having a 3 hour test ! I have to have random blood tests 2 hours after I have drunk the Magic drink

I want breakfast !!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I did my digi and it still says 1-2... :cry: what should I do?

Jaynie ! Did u use your naughty fmu ? 

Does 2-3 mean 5-6 weeks preggo ? Have you not done it a little early my lovely ? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

You're only 16dpo no J? This is the point I nip off for a blood test but it's early yet for you, I was around 18-20dpo each time. Can you not get a blood test? I'm sure even a private one would only cost a tenner no? And so much peace of mind...


----------



## new mummy2010

Well need to catch up more but lovely bump kit

At work again off tomorrow for OH's hosp app


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm 17dpo... 

I'm calmer than when I did it... But prepared. 

B if I dash home (needed a quick cig :blush: made me feel all woozy) and put on pics will you 'view' them? 

Crunch it was 2mu :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I did my digi and it still says 1-2... :cry: what should I do?
> 
> Jaynie ! Did u use your naughty fmu ?
> 
> Does 2-3 mean 5-6 weeks preggo ? Have you not done it a little early my lovely ? XClick to expand...

No it's 4-5 weeks preggo but as you say urine is dilute etc. Deffo either chill because the digi isn't gospel or get those bloods drawn if you don't think you'll stop worrying since you should be enjoying this bit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep Ill switch to my lappy...still so in love with my blackberry!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all turtles :flower:

A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool: 

My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:

Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

I think you should have waited for a couple more days ! I swear men invited the digi to send ladies off there heads x


----------



## firstbaby25

What do you reckon what are the lines etc etc?

Isn't this how other people know something is wrong i.e. you B?
 



Attached Files:







jaynie.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firstbaby25

In real life you can see two lines on the digi test strip! Especially now...


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x115/jiminycricket46/GoodMorningGOODMORNING.jpg
> 
> Morning lovelies!
> 
> Hope you all had a good sleep and are feeling well this morning. It's a miserable grey morning again here, not even any patches of blue sky today. DH has advised I need to take it easy today as I keep doing too much and then suffering with my hips at night. So today a quick trip to midwife and to the supermarket and then a lazy day is in order. What has everyone else got planned for today?

Morning Essie - what is the photobucket thing on your post? Should we see a piccy?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm 17dpo...
> 
> I'm calmer than when I did it... But prepared.
> 
> B if I dash home (needed a quick cig :blush: made me feel all woozy) and put on pics will you 'view' them?
> 
> Crunch it was 2mu :sad2:

It's still early Jaynie you really needn't worry about the 2-3 just yet, but since I always did worry my pants off I completely understand how you feel. There's a thread where I posted pics of my taken apart digi but I don't know how to add a link.:shrug: And I see the lady who was with me on that thread and worried about her 1-2 still at 20dpo is now 24weeks pregnant according to her ticker! But if you're anything like me you'll still only focus on the ladies who got 2-3 at 15dpo so I completely sympathise, even though logically you have no reason to worry:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think we should Kit I was a bit gutted about that too... I bet it would have cheered me up...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Essie and everyone :hi:
> It's grey here too :nope: Well I need to take LO to get her feet measured and new shoes if necessary, proper boots for walking, they only had summer pumps at the the shop I was at yesterday. And food shopping and clean out the guinea pigs and rabbits.
> 
> LUNA you must read Waterlog by Roger Deakin if you haven't already, lakes and rivers!

Morning m'love :flower:

I keep meaning to ask how little Bobble is coming along? Are you able to easily handle her yet?

Have a nuvley day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: dont know whats going on my right hip at the back is so painful i cant move it properly :cry: and i have to go to work :(
> 
> Oh and got on scales iv put on 10lbs :shock::cry: and i wasnt small to begin with :hissy:

Oh dear Clare - I've had the exact same thing for ages now, as have some of the other turtles to varying degrees. It's pelvic girdle pain caused by all the ligaments loosening off - make sure you are sleeping with a Percival between your legs - really helps at night :hugs:

Oh, and don't worry about putting on weight - so what, you're having a baby!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> What do you reckon what are the lines etc etc?
> 
> Isn't this how other people know something is wrong i.e. you B?

They're really dark Jaynie, you're a smidge from a 2-3. Bet if you take apart your first digi you'll see it's way darker than that one too! Really I don't think you should worry *at all at all at all* with those lines:thumbup: And I've seen a few digi lines in my time, and have several theses on the subject:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie and everyone :hi:
> It's grey here too :nope: Well I need to take LO to get her feet measured and new shoes if necessary, proper boots for walking, they only had summer pumps at the the shop I was at yesterday. And food shopping and clean out the guinea pigs and rabbits.
> 
> LUNA you must read Waterlog by Roger Deakin if you haven't already, lakes and rivers!
> 
> Morning m'love :flower:
> 
> I keep meaning to ask how little Bobble is coming along? Are you able to easily handle her yet?
> 
> Have a nuvley day :thumbup:Click to expand...

She's very happy to eat apple from my hand now but is still a bit scardey cat when I go to pick her up:awww: No rush, she's ickle yet


----------



## firstbaby25

I've found private practises :) I am going to go and see how much a blood test is... 

I am going to ring my doctors first though...


----------



## HollyMonkey

How you you post a thread link?:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Does this work? For you Jaynie... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/530151-know-you-shouldnt-open-digi-but-did-now-im-confused.html


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:
 

> I did my digi and it still says 1-2... :cry: what should I do?

1st thing to do Jaynie - not panic. Digi's are sacred only in terms of us getting to see words instead of lines - they are notorious for making women absolutely terrified when they don't see a quick enough progression - 'tis a double edged sword. Holly's right...you are a bit early but we all completely understand the compulsion to test. Keep your head and perhaps look into getting a blood test done by yourself. You have no negative things going on here - there is no reason to assume anything bad at this point. As Holly also said...it's a shame you have been embroiled in all the unsuccessful attempts with the turtles. Your view is unnecessarily jaded although it is good to be informed to a degree.

Please try not to continually test if you can.....you will only try to find a negative in the result or something to worry about :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

copy and paste the link at the top of it... and just the thread and the title will come up on screen!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/530151-know-you-shouldnt-open-digi-but-did-now-im-confused.html

This? Anyway you can search for that title or look it up on my visitors page at threads I've posted in!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Morning!!

Holly no shoes yet?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That link works!!! you'll see ladies who had later 2-3's there


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:

Morning Kit! 

Someone at my DH work asked him if we'd looked at nurserys a couple of months ago, to which we said "erm...no. not yet". It spurred us to go and visit one (the best one in our area) and they said they're fully booked til July next year! We went back a second time and they've managed to find us a slot for 3 days a week from when i go back to work. We haven't fully decided if we want nursery/childminder (if we could afford it I'd love to be a SAHM). But at least we've got the nursery place already, and if we change our mind we can just tell them we no longer need it. Try not to stress over it, you should be enjoying your mat leave :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x115/jiminycricket46/GoodMorningGOODMORNING.jpg
> 
> Morning lovelies!
> 
> Hope you all had a good sleep and are feeling well this morning. It's a miserable grey morning again here, not even any patches of blue sky today. DH has advised I need to take it easy today as I keep doing too much and then suffering with my hips at night. So today a quick trip to midwife and to the supermarket and then a lazy day is in order. What has everyone else got planned for today?
> 
> Morning Essie - what is the photobucket thing on your post? Should we see a piccy?Click to expand...

Yes, I see a picture! Hang on let me try and repost it.


----------



## Essie

Photobucket says my bandwidth is exceeded :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I think we should Kit I was a bit gutted about that too... I bet it would have cheered me up...

:saywhat:

I is a little lost?? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie and everyone :hi:
> It's grey here too :nope: Well I need to take LO to get her feet measured and new shoes if necessary, proper boots for walking, they only had summer pumps at the the shop I was at yesterday. And food shopping and clean out the guinea pigs and rabbits.
> 
> LUNA you must read Waterlog by Roger Deakin if you haven't already, lakes and rivers!
> 
> Morning m'love :flower:
> 
> I keep meaning to ask how little Bobble is coming along? Are you able to easily handle her yet?
> 
> Have a nuvley day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> She's very happy to eat apple from my hand now but is still a bit scardey cat when I go to pick her up:awww: No rush, she's ickle yetClick to expand...

:awww:


----------



## Essie

Oh it's not my bandwidth that's exceeded, it's wherever i'm saving the photo from. Well it was a picture of a smiling turtle that says: "Smiles are contagious...be a carrier. Good morning".


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:
> 
> Morning Kit!
> 
> Someone at my DH work asked him if we'd looked at nurserys a couple of months ago, to which we said "erm...no. not yet". It spurred us to go and visit one (the best one in our area) and they said they're fully booked til July next year! We went back a second time and they've managed to find us a slot for 3 days a week from when i go back to work. We haven't fully decided if we want nursery/childminder (if we could afford it I'd love to be a SAHM). But at least we've got the nursery place already, and if we change our mind we can just tell them we no longer need it. Try not to stress over it, you should be enjoying your mat leave :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm glad you're sorted Essie in that respect. I think I will relax once I have my plan of action in place :thumbup: When do you plan to go back to work?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Oh it's not my bandwidth that's exceeded, it's wherever i'm saving the photo from. Well it was a picture of a smiling turtle that says: "Smiles are contagious...be a carrier. Good morning".

Aww, sounds cute!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think we should Kit I was a bit gutted about that too... I bet it would have cheered me up...
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I is a little lost?? :shrug:Click to expand...

The picture! Bet it was all uplifting...


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:
> 
> Morning Kit!
> 
> Someone at my DH work asked him if we'd looked at nurserys a couple of months ago, to which we said "erm...no. not yet". It spurred us to go and visit one (the best one in our area) and they said they're fully booked til July next year! We went back a second time and they've managed to find us a slot for 3 days a week from when i go back to work. We haven't fully decided if we want nursery/childminder (if we could afford it I'd love to be a SAHM). But at least we've got the nursery place already, and if we change our mind we can just tell them we no longer need it. Try not to stress over it, you should be enjoying your mat leave :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you're sorted Essie in that respect. I think I will relax once I have my plan of action in place :thumbup: When do you plan to go back to work?Click to expand...

I had to finish a bit earlier than i planned because of my pelvic pain, as it meant i couldn't do my job properly. I'm having 9 months, going back at the beginning of April. Would love the full 12 but can't afford the last 3 months unpaid.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think we should Kit I was a bit gutted about that too... I bet it would have cheered me up...
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> I is a little lost?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The picture! Bet it was all uplifting...Click to expand...

Aha! I'm found again :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Holly no shoes yet?!

Postie comes at about 10.30/11.....................................


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:
> 
> Morning Kit!
> 
> Someone at my DH work asked him if we'd looked at nurserys a couple of months ago, to which we said "erm...no. not yet". It spurred us to go and visit one (the best one in our area) and they said they're fully booked til July next year! We went back a second time and they've managed to find us a slot for 3 days a week from when i go back to work. We haven't fully decided if we want nursery/childminder (if we could afford it I'd love to be a SAHM). But at least we've got the nursery place already, and if we change our mind we can just tell them we no longer need it. Try not to stress over it, you should be enjoying your mat leave :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you're sorted Essie in that respect. I think I will relax once I have my plan of action in place :thumbup: When do you plan to go back to work?Click to expand...
> 
> I had to finish a bit earlier than i planned because of my pelvic pain, as it meant i couldn't do my job properly. I'm having 9 months, going back at the beginning of April. Would love the full 12 but can't afford the last 3 months unpaid.Click to expand...

You and I will be mutually depressed at the end of March then :haha: The beginning of April is when I go back too!


----------



## Essie

Does it work now?

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/amber_dexter/turt.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Does it work now?
> 
> https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/amber_dexter/turt.jpg]/img][/QUOTE]
> 
> :nope: It now shows as an "unlive" link :shrug:
> 
> EDIT - It's working now!!! Ahhh, thanks - 'tis lovely :flower:


----------



## Essie

Right I'm off to get ready for midwife appointment, have a good morning ladies and I'll check in later when i get back :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:

We are the Worry Club thread at the moment aren't we! :fool: So what type of senior education are you hoping for your sprog Kit? :haha: And would you prefer he/she took a gap year or went straight on to Uni? And the wedding? Will it be in Scotland or at his/hers fiance's homeland? You have a arranged marriages anyway in Scotland don't you, to keep the blood pure?:tease:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: B you just made me LOL! 

I have docs appointment! Crunch - you should live here, they put me through to a nurse who listened to me say things like 'I got 1 - 2 on a digi TWICE' :haha: 

Just going to have bloods done, she wanted my FMU but I hath used it :sulk: and subsequently 2mu :nope: so I was like - can I just have blood done? She said yes, I am to go in at 11.10...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:
> 
> We are the Worry Club thread at the moment aren't we! :fool: So what type of senior education are you hoping for your sprog Kit? :haha: And would you prefer he/she took a gap year or went straight on to Uni? And the wedding? Will it be in Scotland or at his/hers fiance's homeland? You have a arranged marriages anyway in Scotland don't you, to keep the blood pure?:tease:Click to expand...

:haha:

Are you :tease:ing me perchance?

I know..we really are a worrysome lot eh? Things always sort themselves out anyway and I always try to remember there are no unsurmountable problems :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MUST DAaaaaaaashHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Bus in 30 mins. You wouldn't believe how cut LO looks today in stripey leggings, I could nom her all up:munch: 

SEEEEEEEEEEE yas laters xxxxx

Oh and denim jacket with her stripey leggings, such a look! Watch out Kate Moss, here comes MonkeyPants :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: B you just made me LOL!
> 
> I have docs appointment! Crunch - you should live here, they put me through to a nurse who listened to me say things like 'I got 1 - 2 on a digi TWICE' :haha:
> 
> Just going to have bloods done, she wanted my FMU but I hath used it :sulk: and subsequently 2mu :nope: so I was like - can I just have blood done? She said yes, I am to go in at 11.10...

This is good news Jaynie...now you will be certain that we're all right :smug: :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

we are a worry club indeed, keep comparing tests and my lines are getting darker.

I keep telling myself that *I* have no reason to believe I will lose this bebe. Have I? Your experiences aren't mine and I am young enough to hopefully not have MC now. I want this bebe.


----------



## kit_cat

Have a great day Beffanee and Holly :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:
> 
> We are the Worry Club thread at the moment aren't we! :fool: So what type of senior education are you hoping for your sprog Kit? :haha: And would you prefer he/she took a gap year or went straight on to Uni? And the wedding? Will it be in Scotland or at his/hers fiance's homeland? You have a arranged marriages anyway in Scotland don't you, to keep the blood pure?:tease:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Are you :tease:ing me perchance?
> 
> I know..we really are a worrysome lot eh? Things always sort themselves out anyway and I always try to remember there are no unsurmountable problems :thumbup:Click to expand...

Except being Scottish, that's a fairly unsurmountable problem :tease:

*dashes to jump on the bus before Kit comes waddling furiously after her to beat her with a thorny branch*


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> we are a worry club indeed, keep comparing tests and my lines are getting darker.
> 
> I keep telling myself that *I* have no reason to believe I will lose this bebe. Have I? Your experiences aren't mine and I am young enough to hopefully not have MC now. I want this bebe.

EXACTAMUNDO! Now there's the level head that we know you to have :thumbup: If you weren't on B & B would you give half of this negative stuff a second thought? Likely not.


----------



## firstbaby25

problem also is I don't know when ovulation occured. Could have been a monday and I got lucky :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> we are a worry club indeed, keep comparing tests and my lines are getting darker.
> 
> I keep telling myself that *I* have no reason to believe I will lose this bebe. Have I? Your experiences aren't mine and I am young enough to hopefully not have MC now. I want this bebe.

This one's here to stay Jayniebabe.:hugs:

See ya later, will dip in on my phone for updates if I'm not back:thumbup: 'Twill be just fine, that line is goodly dark


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:
> 
> We are the Worry Club thread at the moment aren't we! :fool: So what type of senior education are you hoping for your sprog Kit? :haha: And would you prefer he/she took a gap year or went straight on to Uni? And the wedding? Will it be in Scotland or at his/hers fiance's homeland? You have a arranged marriages anyway in Scotland don't you, to keep the blood pure?:tease:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Are you :tease:ing me perchance?
> 
> I know..we really are a worrysome lot eh? Things always sort themselves out anyway and I always try to remember there are no unsurmountable problems :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Except being Scottish, that's a fairly unsurmountable problem :tease:
> 
> *dashes to jump on the bus before Kit comes waddling furiously after her to beat her with a thorny branch*Click to expand...

*waddles furiously over to her haggis collection to select one for beating cheeky Anglo/French ladies but may bagpipe her to death instead*


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> we are a worry club indeed, keep comparing tests and my lines are getting darker.
> 
> I keep telling myself that *I* have no reason to believe I will lose this bebe. Have I? Your experiences aren't mine and I am young enough to hopefully not have MC now. I want this bebe.
> 
> This one's here to stay Jayniebabe.:hugs:
> 
> See ya later, will dip in on my phone for updates if I'm not back:thumbup: 'Twill be just fine, that line is goodly darkClick to expand...

:cloud9: :cloud9: Thanks... 

I like the dark lines! and I only found one strip outta my first digi :dohh: so I can't compare.


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie, your lines are great m'love and the blood test will ease your mind although be prepared for finding the next thing to worry about :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: - I suppose... Here was me when everyone else got their :bfp: advocating calm and a line is a line and now i'm all :fool: :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit tell me again about how you were symptomless.... :cloud9: I don't feel in the least bit pregnant! Emandi didn't neither did she. Wishing for nausea and that?


----------



## firstbaby25

On the plus side... Going the doctors should mean I don't need another digi :shrug: 

B i seen on that thread that you did eventually get a 2 - 3 what made you so sure it was an imposter?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit tell me again about how you were symptomless.... :cloud9: I don't feel in the least bit pregnant! Emandi didn't neither did she. Wishing for nausea and that?

Jaynie...see below for my post from the 25th October last year. I'd had one sore armpit and felt dizzy after a very hot bath - that was it and I felt absolutely sure I was waiting for AF! I had even ordered loads of new ovulation sticks etc which you ended up with :haha:

"Hello all 

10 DPO, and still no symptoms but had a teeny smidge of what looked like the start of AF in undies (sorry TMI) I have just ordered a big batch of ovulation sticks ready for next cycle to begin. I also ordered some HPT's so if not full blown AF by tomorrow, I will test just to confirm I'm genuinely out. I will let y'all know. I have a good feeling about the next cycle.

Good luck everyone!! You're all still in and I will be stalking to see how it goes x "

I remained symptom free for weeks afterwards too...I just couldn't believe I was pregnant as I didn't feel remotely up the duff :shrug:


----------



## poas

Morninnnnnng! Sorry about my moan yday-self pity is not a good look lol.
Jaynie, that's really good that you are getting your bloods done :) then you can relax.
Kit, you know there is a primark in oxford? Or is that too far?
Trin I never heard of that remedy you suggested?
I am feeling a bit happier today, Harri made me laugh before school today- he was telling me that he and 2 friends were starting a band, one on keyboard,one on guitar and one on drums, he then went very serious so I asked what was up, to which he replied (and I quote) ''I'm not sure who will play the flute or the bagpipes, we won't really rock without those!''


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles!!!

WHat a morning!! I went to the post office to fetch what I assumed was some buggery registered letter but instead it was
:happydance::happydance:TURTLE MAIL FROM KIT!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

What an excitement! And a beautiful card that made me :cry: in my car for its sweetness. Presents wrapped in lovely silver tissue paper. A beautiful book that I can just see will make me :cry: all over again, and the prettiest turtle keyring with crystals all over. All in all making me feel very special and loved :hugs:

Here are my gifts. Now I will catch up while I eat my veggie soup :munch:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251268_10150290596859880_594719879_9226671_4086348_n.jpghttps://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/259992_10150290596404880_594719879_9226663_2004009_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to read in bed. The stoopid brace has bruised me :nope: pah!
> 
> Night night turtsnuvs
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> We're always going to bed together aren't we! Rumours will be starting soon!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0031a.gifClick to expand...

I'd better watch out...Crunchie will get jealous :argh:


----------



## Crunchie

So first blood taken 4.6 .... Horrible drink done - waiting for the hour go past for the next test ! 

That's good jaynie ! Nice gps


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-kClick to expand...

I'm glad you said it Kit :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Trin :wave:

So glad you got your turtle mail - hope it made you smile through your illness :hugs:

You feeling a bit better today?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Soon Molly...trying to stay up past bedtime again :haha: Another pooey sleep last night mostly on the couch :nope:

Sorry you're having such a pooey time sleeping :nope: Do you get the Heel Homoeopathic products there? I give my moms Neurexan quite a bit and it helps with their sleep


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morninnnnnng! Sorry about my moan yday-self pity is not a good look lol.
> Jaynie, that's really good that you are getting your bloods done :) then you can relax.
> Kit, you know there is a primark in oxford? Or is that too far?
> Trin I never heard of that remedy you suggested?
> I am feeling a bit happier today, Harri made me laugh before school today- he was telling me that he and 2 friends were starting a band, one on keyboard,one on guitar and one on drums, he then went very serious so I asked what was up, to which he replied (and I quote) ''I'm not sure who will play the flute or the bagpipes, we won't really rock without those!''

:haha:

Bless little Harri :kiss: How funny the things that must run through children's heads!
Re Primark - thanks! If I wasn't so far along I might venture over to Oxford however, i also think there might be Primarks in Northampton and Bedford which are probably a smidge closer. I've managed this far I suppose.

Glad you feel a bit happier and no apologies needed for feeling however you feel lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> So first blood taken 4.6 .... Horrible drink done - waiting for the hour go past for the next test !
> 
> That's good jaynie ! Nice gps

:sick: I don't envy you :nope: but it's important I suppose.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said it Kit :haha:Click to expand...

Yes...and she came back with some lame excuse about long distance bike riding......are we convinced??? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Soon Molly...trying to stay up past bedtime again :haha: Another pooey sleep last night mostly on the couch :nope:
> 
> Sorry you're having such a pooey time sleeping :nope: Do you get the Heel Homoeopathic products there? I give my moms Neurexan quite a bit and it helps with their sleepClick to expand...

Hmm, I don't know...I shall investigate :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I did my digi and it still says 1-2... :cry: what should I do?

It still says "Pregnant" so that's a good thing! Try not to stress (impossible, I know) but as the Munkie pointed out, you're only stressing because of all of us old farts' experiences. Young fresh eggs, you're fine :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:

Kit, I suppose it depends a lot on cost of childcare. Here we have it so lucky because we have so many people who will work for a reasonable/ affordable salary. If a nanny is an option, that's always better from a health perspective while babe is under 3. I see so many kids with Creche Syndrome when they go to daycare. I do know tho that for a lot of mothers there's no other option


----------



## mummyApril

jaynie baby i got bfp at 19 dpo the pt pic is on page 656, i got 2-3 weeks on digi at 21 dpo! soo darling try not to panic and worry as you are a little worrier at the moment! but then i have read back onmy posts, and i was worried just as much as you lol, and i didnt get any symptoms (they stopped at 10dpo) until i was 6 weeks! and then it hit me bad! x


----------



## mummyApril

heyo everyone else hope youre all well x


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :rofl: B you just made me LOL!
> 
> I have docs appointment! Crunch - you should live here, they put me through to a nurse who listened to me say things like 'I got 1 - 2 on a digi TWICE' :haha:
> 
> Just going to have bloods done, she wanted my FMU but I hath used it :sulk: and subsequently 2mu :nope: so I was like - can I just have blood done? She said yes, I am to go in at 11.10...

That's excellent news Jaynie and you will be all reassured :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Except being Scottish, that's a fairly unsurmountable problem :tease:
> 
> *dashes to jump on the bus before Kit comes waddling furiously after her to beat her with a thorny branch*
> 
> *waddles furiously over to her haggis collection to select one for beating cheeky Anglo/French ladies but may bagpipe her to death instead*Click to expand...

OMG :rofl: Don't do that to me! I could pee my britches :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morninnnnnng! Sorry about my moan yday-self pity is not a good look lol.
> Jaynie, that's really good that you are getting your bloods done :) then you can relax.
> Kit, you know there is a primark in oxford? Or is that too far?
> Trin I never heard of that remedy you suggested?
> I am feeling a bit happier today, Harri made me laugh before school today- he was telling me that he and 2 friends were starting a band, one on keyboard,one on guitar and one on drums, he then went very serious so I asked what was up, to which he replied (and I quote) ''I'm not sure who will play the flute or the bagpipes, we won't really rock without those!''

:rofl: Ask Kit, every band needs bagpipes


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Trin :wave:
> 
> So glad you got your turtle mail - hope it made you smile through your illness :hugs:
> 
> You feeling a bit better today?

I want to say yes I am just because I'm tired of feeling crappy :shrug:

It made me smile and cry at the same time (in the best way) :hugs:
Thank you SO much!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said it Kit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...and she came back with some lame excuse about long distance bike riding......are we convinced??? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not even slightly but I'm keeping quiet because of her violent munkie tendancies :argh::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said it Kit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...and she came back with some lame excuse about long distance bike riding......are we convinced??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Not even slightly but I'm keeping quiet because of her violent munkie tendancies :argh::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Probably wise :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I did my digi and it still says 1-2... :cry: what should I do?

I would go get blood taken that will make u feel better as other turtles have said :hugs: then u can relax and enjoy. My symptoms didn't kick in till I was 6 weeks along. 

Good morning all. Today will be a great day. I will find out when my procedure will be so I can relax and plan my weekend. I can also look forward to not being sick ( well till I'm preggers and then bring it on undone mins that!!!)
I'm still a bit worried about ovulating 16 eggs at once as one egg hurts me each month but it is what it is. I will ask them todayif it's goig to b very painful and see what they say. I hope my doctor sees me today I have been seeing his partner and I want to see him. :brat: 

So my boss told me my doctors notes were not acceptable so they woils dock my pay. I tell u these people r hitler! I asked y they r not acceptable n she said bc I took off the header n I said I took off the header bc it's my legal Right to no tell u what kind of treatment I'm getting! And if u have questions u can call my doctor the number is on the note. I think eventually I won bc I said well if u don't want to speak to my doctor how about my lawyer !!


----------



## firstbaby25

You two crack me up! And harri does too! :cloud9: my nurse was lovely and agreed with crunchie that some man had made the test! I might have to wait until Monday to find out!! :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I did my digi and it still says 1-2... :cry: what should I do?
> 
> I would go get blood taken that will make u feel better as other turtles have said :hugs: then u can relax and enjoy. My symptoms didn't kick in till I was 6 weeks along.
> 
> Good morning all. Today will be a great day. I will find out when my procedure will be so I can relax and plan my weekend. I can also look forward to not being sick ( well till I'm preggers and then bring it on undone mins that!!!)
> I'm still a bit worried about ovulating 16 eggs at once as one egg hurts me each month but it is what it is. I will ask them todayif it's goig to b very painful and see what they say. I hope my doctor sees me today I have been seeing his partner and I want to see him. :brat:
> 
> So my boss told me my doctors notes were not acceptable so they woils dock my pay. I tell u these people r hitler! I asked y they r not acceptable n she said bc I took off the header n I said I took off the header bc it's my legal Right to no tell u what kind of treatment I'm getting! And if u have questions u can call my doctor the number is on the note. I think eventually I won bc I said well if u don't want to speak to my doctor how about my lawyer !!Click to expand...

Good gracious addie - as if you don't have enough on your mind without constant battles at work :nope: How long till you leave the hell hole now?? :happydance:

Oooh, everything is getting really close now isn't it....exciting!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks addie! I'm lucky to get bloods done in the uk! VERY lucky :cloud9: 

I'll have to wait maybe tip Monday but she said that if basically anything bad is happening I should know by Monday myself :sad2:!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Good morning all. Today will be a great day. I will find out when my procedure will be so I can relax and plan my weekend. I can also look forward to not being sick ( well till I'm preggers and then bring it on undone mins that!!!)
> I'm still a bit worried about ovulating 16 eggs at once as one egg hurts me each month but it is what it is. I will ask them todayif it's goig to b very painful and see what they say. I hope my doctor sees me today I have been seeing his partner and I want to see him. :brat:

Hope you find out soon when your appointment is, then you can relax and plan the rest of your week :thumbup: Hope you get to see your own doctor as well rather than his partner. 

Can't believe your work are being so arsey though. You're right, it's none of their business what treatment you're having, nosey buggers!


----------



## Crunchie

God addie they wound worse than my place ! What poofucks


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> jaynie baby i got bfp at 19 dpo the pt pic is on page 656, i got 2-3 weeks on digi at 21 dpo! soo darling try not to panic and worry as you are a little worrier at the moment! but then i have read back onmy posts, and i was worried just as much as you lol, and i didnt get any symptoms (they stopped at 10dpo) until i was 6 weeks! and then it hit me bad! x

April I ALWAYS think of your :bfp: because it was so late! I'll see what happens over weekend... Then buy digi again if bloods are good...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> You two crack me up! And harri does too! :cloud9: my nurse was lovely and agreed with crunchie that some man had made the test! I might have to wait until Monday to find out!! :nope:

Ok, so we just need to wait for Monday now.....I know it seems a long time away but in the grand scheme of things, it's only a few days. I'd plan some activity over the weekend if I was you to take your mind off it if you can. And yes, good advice from the nurse in terms of your body telling you if there is a problem which to date, it has not! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Chin up Jaynie I bet you get te 2-3 before you even get your blood results back !!!!


----------



## Essie

Well back from midwife appointment. BP was fine, urine was fine. My iron levels are 11.2 now, so have gone up 0.1. But she said that's fine, because at least the iron i'm taking is maintaining me at a borderline level.

Did babies heartbeat and it was initially a bit slow, she waited and it went back up to a normal level so she said baby was probably squeezing the cord :wacko: and to keep an eye on movements. So now I will probably spend the day obsessing over every movement. But she did say it was fine, and i am feeling baby as normal so trying not to stress too much.

She did say as baby is quite big (measures within normal limits, but the high end of normal) if it keeps growing a lot she will refer me back to consultant, rather than leave me to go overdue. She said babys head is just in pelvis.

Kit, how often are your appointments now? I thought they went to being every week close to the end but my next one isn't until 38 weeks :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie I think your boss is a :witch: incarnate :haha: 

I think you're right so there's no need to worry yourself over it, tell her I said go swivel!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Well back from midwife appointment. BP was fine, urine was fine. My iron levels are 11.2 now, so have gone up 0.1. But she said that's fine, because at least the iron i'm taking is maintaining me at a borderline level.
> 
> Did babies heartbeat and it was initially a bit slow, she waited and it went back up to a normal level so she said baby was probably squeezing the cord :wacko: and to keep an eye on movements. So now I will probably spend the day obsessing over every movement. But she did say it was fine, and i am feeling baby as normal so trying not to stress too much.
> 
> She did say as baby is quite big (measures within normal limits, but the high end of normal) if it keeps growing a lot she will refer me back to consultant, rather than leave me to go overdue. She said babys head is just in pelvis.
> 
> Kit, how often are your appointments now? I thought they went to being every week close to the end but my next one isn't until 38 weeks :shrug:

Glad everything looks good with bebe on the whole :thumbup:

I have only had appointments every 2 weeks for the last 6 weeks or so. It was slightly more regular than that before because my BP was threatening to shoot up. I had an appointment on Monday at dead on 38 weeks and made another for dead on 40 weeks - seems the same as you :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie and kit thanks! Kit I like you saying 'we' it's dead :cloud9: 

GL crunch for GD flying colours!

Essie that's a lot of info :shock: hopefully I'll get to that athe. Oooh so you thinking you won't go too overdue?


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie that's a lot of info :shock: hopefully I'll get to that athe. Oooh so you thinking you won't go too overdue?

You'll get there Jaynie, only 32 weeks away for you :thumbup:

I'm not sure. I saw the consultant on monday and he didn't say anything about induction unless I was 14 days overdue so I'm not sure :shrug: Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah sounds to me in light of new evidence you won't be going 2 weeks over! 

Still reeling from trin's stories of caesar being the most common :shock: I'd be disappointed I think - I used to want one but this is what it's all about. Sweat and tears!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie and kit thanks! Kit I like you saying 'we' it's dead :cloud9:
> 
> GL crunch for GD flying colours!
> 
> Essie that's a lot of info :shock: hopefully I'll get to that athe. Oooh so you thinking you won't go too overdue?

"We" are in it together - and don't you forget it lovely :kiss:


----------



## Essie

I'd like to avoid a caesarean unless absolutely necessary. I saw something in the news this morning actually about caesareans becoming more common. I know my hospital has a lower rate than the national average.


----------



## firstbaby25

I've seen that a quarter are Caesar... And it should be 1/10! Dunno how right that is. Apparently losing weight and BFing is all better after natural birth :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

My hospitals C-sec rate is disgusting they give epidurals too early then moms cant push and end up in section!!!

if they think they are coming anywhere near me with a 4 inch needle into my spine there will be :trouble: 2 2inch ones in my foot yesterday were enough :growlmad:

JAYNIE! Stop worrying, you have done the digi too early because of us idiot obsessives with rotten eggs, stop flapping! All will be fine, glad you got bloods though :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Fanks ginge! I'm significantly calmer now. I mean I am doing all I can and that's all that matters surely? How many days til appt for you? Anything nice going down in gingetown? Hamster babies?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have hamster babies 2 litters of, and will soon be rehoming three to neighborhood kids now I have parental consent from their mums dads etc. Will be some russian ones soon I hope :D Need to put em together for 10days :D My appointment is on the 28th July, creeping closer :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Think you're dead good giving them to neighbourhood kids :thumbup: 

Also think you should get a ticker for your fs appointment, although we'll all remembercause it's the day after my birfday. 

Which reminds me after all that timing stuff I did. If bubba sticks I'll be pregnant for my birthday, Christmas, new years and valentines!!


----------



## mummyApril

Same as me Jaynie I was preg christmas new year valentines and will be my birthday AND sisters wedding (oops) lol x


----------



## Essie

I was pregnant Christmas, new year, DH birthday, valentines, wedding anniversary but won't be by my birthday cos it's end of August.


----------



## new mummy2010

:wacko:Jeezz you can chat all you mat leave, SAHM and going to app's turtles its taken me an age to catch up phew done now:thumbup:

*GUESS WHAT ONLY 5 DAYS LEFT AT WORK FOR MOI*

Then i will be part of the dayturtlecantstopchattinggang:thumbup:

TRIN- my anti biotics are penicillin based and are called co-amoxiclav:thumbup:, my finger feels better already today must be good stuff and also starting to feel little less like my head is full of cotton wool and that it may roll off with pain when i bend or look sideways:thumbup:LOvely gifts there from Kit you lucky turtle very pretty:flower:

Today one of our mum's brought in her new baby and i noticed he was wearing a babygro that i have bought for Nate, was weird seeing a real baby in something i have bought for mine:dohh:

JAYNIE- glad you had bloods think i did my 2nd digi 5days after first one and it was 2-3 so wee bit earl you eager turtle, im sure tis a sticker huni do not worry your pretty self


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all turtles :flower:
> 
> A day of floating around the house for me today I think....it's a tricky thing this taking it easy lark :fool:
> 
> My friend has been helping me to get some information/recommendations on local nurseries as some of the more popular ones might actually be full for next year already. I'm still not completely satisfied that I want to go down the nursery route when I go back to work...maybe a nanny or a child minder? :shrug: Oh, the decisions. I've not even produced my offspring and I'm already stressing about this :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, that's my thought for today.....have a good one all :hugs:
> 
> Kit, I suppose it depends a lot on cost of childcare. Here we have it so lucky because we have so many people who will work for a reasonable/ affordable salary. If a nanny is an option, that's always better from a health perspective while babe is under 3. I see so many kids with Creche Syndrome when they go to daycare. I do know tho that for a lot of mothers there's no other optionClick to expand...

Oh, I agree with Trin, here. A friend of mine has two girls and she has had both in daycare since the age of 6 months. She has to take three or four days off work EVERY MONTH because they're sick. And they see the doctor once a month or more. She posted on her facebook a while back that they'd actually save money if she quit because the combined cost of day care, doctor's visits, medications and her taking time off to be home with the girls was costing them more per day than what she actually makes at her job. Day care in the US is VERY expensive, especially if it's a reputable place. Is it overly expensive in the UK? 
When I was a wee babe my mom stayed home with me until I was three, then I went to a pre-school/day care situation. I know it's not feasible for everyone money wise, but my parents were dirt poor when I was little :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I did my digi and it still says 1-2... :cry: what should I do?
> 
> I would go get blood taken that will make u feel better as other turtles have said :hugs: then u can relax and enjoy. My symptoms didn't kick in till I was 6 weeks along.
> 
> Good morning all. Today will be a great day. I will find out when my procedure will be so I can relax and plan my weekend. I can also look forward to not being sick ( well till I'm preggers and then bring it on undone mins that!!!)
> I'm still a bit worried about ovulating 16 eggs at once as one egg hurts me each month but it is what it is. I will ask them todayif it's goig to b very painful and see what they say. I hope my doctor sees me today I have been seeing his partner and I want to see him. :brat:
> 
> So my boss told me my doctors notes were not acceptable so they woils dock my pay. I tell u these people r hitler! I asked y they r not acceptable n she said bc I took off the header n I said I took off the header bc it's my legal Right to no tell u what kind of treatment I'm getting! And if u have questions u can call my doctor the number is on the note. I think eventually I won bc I said well if u don't want to speak to my doctor how about my lawyer !!Click to expand...

Wow, what an awful thing! I think your work is full of mean and soulless people!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

My nursery where i work charges the following

Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00

2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00


----------



## new mummy2010

We have also been rewarded *OUTSTANDING BY OFSTED*


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> My nursery where i work charges the following
> 
> Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00
> 
> 2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00

Those are really good rates!! I just looked up a news article and it said that for the Seattle area the average (median) costs of child care are $250-312 per week, with the more reputable places going up to $450 per week! :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's £170 a week if you work full time :shock: I could NEVER afford that! 

Thanks hayles! Can't wait for your maternity leave to start! Will be mega! I'll see if bloods back tomorrow and she said they might but likely to be Monday! Sighs. Should I leave the digis alone? I've still got normal tests! If bloods not in I might do test Sunday and check lines... If im not bleeding (FX, touch wood, pray that this isn't the case!) that is...


----------



## new mummy2010

You would hopefully get tax creds Jaynie and be entitled to the childcare element depending on how much you and Ad's earn!! Yes step away from the expensive digis lol i always use to buy packs of 2 as they were a couple of quid cheaper than 2 singles, buttttt once you have the lil beauts you are so tempted tp piss on the buggers. Can you not give any digi's to Adam to hide until sunday??


----------



## Essie

:happydance: the wall stickers we ordered for the nursery have arrived


----------



## firstbaby25

If I get a digi I'll only get it Saturday night! :haha: tomorrow I won't do one because it'll be 3 before I find out results an I'll be on fmu! And then I'll buy it Saturday. I'm not gonna test at all tomorrow. Gonna do a superdrug on Saturday. I kind of want them gone and at the same time I want a higher digi reading :brat: :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> My nursery where i work charges the following
> 
> Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00
> 
> 2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00

Whoah! Hayley - they are fabulous prices....I could only dream of these costs. Because MK is essentially London overspill, everything comes at a premium, I'm looking at around £70 a day for a sought after nursery :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> :happydance: the wall stickers we ordered for the nursery have arrived

Ooo, FAB! Can we see?? :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: the wall stickers we ordered for the nursery have arrived
> 
> Ooo, FAB! Can we see?? :flower:Click to expand...

I agree - I want to see!!!! I'm thinking of wall stickers for our nursery, too. You'll have to tell me how they :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> If I get a digi I'll only get it Saturday night! :haha: tomorrow I won't do one because it'll be 3 before I find out results an I'll be on fmu! And then I'll buy it Saturday. I'm not gonna test at all tomorrow. Gonna do a superdrug on Saturday. I kind of want them gone and at the same time I want a higher digi reading :brat: :brat:

Crazeeee lady! :winkwink: Try to wait as long as you can before using any more expensive wee sticks...trust me, this feeling of wanting to check doesn't go away for a while and you'll spend a ridiculous amount of cash.


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: the wall stickers we ordered for the nursery have arrived
> 
> Ooo, FAB! Can we see?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree - I want to see!!!! I'm thinking of wall stickers for our nursery, too. You'll have to tell me how they :thumbup:Click to expand...

These are what we've got:
https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/images/product/RMK1439SLMex_med.jpg

I will post a pic once we've put them up too. Think it'll be after the weekend.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My nursery where i work charges the following
> 
> Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00
> 
> 2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00
> 
> Whoah! Hayley - they are fabulous prices....I could only dream of these costs. Because MK is essentially London overspill, everything comes at a premium, I'm looking at around £70 a day for a sought after nursery :shock:Click to expand...

This is where we're lucky to live in the sticks. Our best nursery in the area is £32/full day. I just need to work out what makes most sense in terms of work hours once i go back :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Watch out! Luna is going to want to steal your wall sticks! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Watch out! Luna is going to want to steal your wall sticks! :haha:

Especially that little blue hedgehog:haha:


They're really lovely Essie:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Childcare is ridiculously expensive here as well Luna. :wacko: its a wonder why I've been a SAHM eh? 

Kit, I start going to my doc every week starting at 36 weeks. :dohh:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Watch out! Luna is going to want to steal your wall sticks! :haha:
> 
> Especially that little blue hedgehog:haha:
> 
> 
> They're really lovely Essie:cloud9:Click to expand...

:haha:

I'm hoping we can put them up neatly. They're all numbered and there's a picture showing which sticker goes where so it should be fairly easy (I hope).


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> On the plus side... Going the doctors should mean I don't need another digi :shrug:
> 
> B i seen on that thread that you did eventually get a 2 - 3 what made you so sure it was an imposter?

No symptoms:haha:

But as Trin mentioned we're old farts with eggs past their sell by date, you'll be fine!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

So.... I've notice that we have all not discussed the super controversial topic of circumcision... :-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Watch out! Luna is going to want to steal your wall sticks! :haha:
> 
> Especially that little blue hedgehog:haha:
> 
> 
> They're really lovely Essie:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I'm hoping we can put them up neatly. They're all numbered and there's a picture showing which sticker goes where so it should be fairly easy (I hope).Click to expand...

As long as you don't let my DH do it for you it will be fine:thumbup: My DH would still manage to get them back to front and upside down and put the hedgehog in the tree and suchlike


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping we can put them up neatly. They're all numbered and there's a picture showing which sticker goes where so it should be fairly easy (I hope).
> 
> As long as you don't let my DH do it for you it will be fine:thumbup: My DH would still manage to get them back to front and upside down and put the hedgehog in the tree and suchlikeClick to expand...

:haha: My DH managed to put the back of a chest of drawers onto the front by mistake, so I will be closely supervising him to avoid hedgehogs in trees and such.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said it Kit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...and she came back with some lame excuse about long distance bike riding......are we convinced??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Not even slightly but I'm keeping quiet because of her violent munkie tendancies :argh::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Probably wise :winkwink:Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif I AM SOOOOO NOT PREGNANT!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gifNOR AM I AFRAID OF A BIT OF LIMP HAGGIS! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So.... I've notice that we have all not discussed the super controversial topic of circumcision... :-=

Hmmm, 'tis true Molly...the subject has never come up unlike just about every other possible topic of conversation!

I honestly have no views on this one right now...I don't think it's routinely done here unless there is a medical need...or perhaps if it ties in with religious beliefs etc. An off the cuff thought from me would be to only carry this out if there is a need to? Would we do the equivalent to a girl without reason?

Ooooooo, have I opened your can of worms sufficiently Molly? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said it Kit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...and she came back with some lame excuse about long distance bike riding......are we convinced??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Not even slightly but I'm keeping quiet because of her violent munkie tendancies :argh::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Probably wise :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif I AM SOOOOO NOT PREGNANT!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gifNOR AM I AFRAID OF A BIT OF LIMP HAGGIS! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gifClick to expand...

Pregnant or not, there's nothing limp about my haggis!!! Know what I mean?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: the wall stickers we ordered for the nursery have arrived
> 
> Ooo, FAB! Can we see?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree - I want to see!!!! I'm thinking of wall stickers for our nursery, too. You'll have to tell me how they :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> These are what we've got:
> https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/images/product/RMK1439SLMex_med.jpg
> 
> I will post a pic once we've put them up too. Think it'll be after the weekend.Click to expand...

Gorge! I look forward to seeing the finished article :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Childcare is ridiculously expensive here as well Luna. :wacko: its a wonder why I've been a SAHM eh?
> 
> Kit, I start going to my doc every week starting at 36 weeks. :dohh:

We in the UK seem to do several things the opposite way round from you USA'ers :shrug: and don't even get me started on the French :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

I have a major hankering for creamy rice pudding - odd eh? :shrug: I just phoned OH to ask him to bring some in :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I feeeeeeeeelllllllll so good !
> 
> since we found out we are preggo.....I really wanted to pay off our debts ! just done the monthly budget and everything is clear !!!!
> 
> its been a stuggle .....but I owe it all to my lovely DH ....he has worked with my Dad when he has has A/L and has just handed the cash over .....and lucky he was awarded an outstanding award at his place and got a bonus that has allowed us to do it !!! :happydance:
> 
> now the saving for the 3 months wth no pay begins .........
> 
> That is brilliant Crunchie - debt free is a rare thing these days!
> How long will you be taking off work again?Click to expand...
> 
> A YEAR :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Now that really is FA-BUH-LESS!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...




kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So.... I've notice that we have all not discussed the super controversial topic of circumcision... :-=
> 
> Hmmm, 'tis true Molly...the subject has never come up unlike just about every other possible topic of conversation!
> 
> I honestly have no views on this one right now...I don't think it's routinely done here unless there is a medical need...or perhaps if it ties in with religious beliefs etc. An off the cuff thought from me would be to only carry this out if there is a need to? Would we do the equivalent to a girl without reason?
> 
> Ooooooo, have I opened your can of worms sufficiently Molly? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I think you have. I have been on the fence about the issue for ages and then my OH made a comment of how he wanted baby to be circumcised (like he is) and after discussing things a bit, I realized he is woefully uneducated about it and was really only saying so because it was a bit of a default... you know, I am so he should be. Not acceptable to me. So over the weeks I've been trying to get him all the information ii can. Weve talked to my Dr about it as well... finally, I had the idea to look up a video of it being done. May i just say :cry: I couldn't get passed the first minute and a half and was bawling in the bathroom. I had found my catalyst; I was no longer on the fence. Now, let me clarify, I do not pass judgement on anyone's choice but for me.... I can't do that to my son. As of now, my OH and I are heavy unto negotiations. But I am fairly confident I shall get my way. It's hard here in the US because there is still such a stigma. The circumcision rate on the east coast is at 90% :shock: Here on the west coast its about 50/50..... 
.....I think I'll stop here. :)


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: I have no idea how I quoted that other post.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I have a major hankering for creamy rice pudding - odd eh? :shrug: I just phoned OH to ask him to bring some in :munch:

You know how the old saying goes Kit, 'rice pudding in the evening, baby in the morning' :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA! No matryoshka shoes:cry: But they'll be here soon I'm sure:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oooh! I has a squash!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> On the plus side... Going the doctors should mean I don't need another digi :shrug:
> 
> B i seen on that thread that you did eventually get a 2 - 3 what made you so sure it was an imposter?
> 
> No symptoms:haha:
> 
> But as Trin mentioned we're old farts with eggs past their sell by date, you'll be fine!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

But, but I don't have any symptoms :brat:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah Molly my OH is circumcised but it was medical some lads don't develop foreskin at same rate of penis :haha: and that happened to him. I'm sure thy he doesn't want to do it needlessly to his son and I reckon you'd be hard pushed to find a doctor in the uk who'd do it for the reason that father wants son to have it like him. 

Kit. It's illegal to do it to a woman, there is NEVER a medical reason apparently?? There's a problem here with some African religions/rituals... People sending daughters to Africa to have it done and/or doing it in living room :shock:

I'm going to try NOT to get another digi and just wait for bloods? I'm in with a doc in the morning so that can be tomorrow's reassurance! Testing isn't going to change any outcome is it?


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Oooh! I has a squash!!

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So.... I've notice that we have all not discussed the super controversial topic of circumcision... :-=
> 
> Hmmm, 'tis true Molly...the subject has never come up unlike just about every other possible topic of conversation!
> 
> I honestly have no views on this one right now...I don't think it's routinely done here unless there is a medical need...or perhaps if it ties in with religious beliefs etc. An off the cuff thought from me would be to only carry this out if there is a need to? Would we do the equivalent to a girl without reason?
> 
> Ooooooo, have I opened your can of worms sufficiently Molly? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I think you have. I have been on the fence about the issue for ages and then my OH made a comment of how he wanted baby to be circumcised (like he is) and after discussing things a bit, I realized he is woefully uneducated about it and was really only saying so because it was a bit of a default... you know, I am so he should be. Not acceptable to me. So over the weeks I've been trying to get him all the information ii can. Weve talked to my Dr about it as well... finally, I had the idea to look up a video of it being done. May i just say :cry: I couldn't get passed the first minute and a half and was bawling in the bathroom. I had found my catalyst; I was no longer on the fence. Now, let me clarify, I do not pass judgement on anyone's choice but for me.... I can't do that to my son. As of now, my OH and I are heavy unto negotiations. But I am fairly confident I shall get my way. It's hard here in the US because there is still such a stigma. The circumcision rate on the east coast is at 90% :shock: Here on the west coast its about 50/50.....
> .....I think I'll stop here. :)Click to expand...

DH and I had this discussion and my DH was as yours is - just pretty uneducated in the whole thing and therefore just wanted to 'do as everyone does'. 
However, I did research and told him about how unnecessary it is and really rather archaic in nature - but he was still on the fence. 
THEN I reached him through a medium he can relate to (he tends to tune out when I'm presenting him a 'research report' :haha: )!! Penn and Teller! They have a show called 'Bullshit' and an episode in their third season is on circumcision. I found a link to the episode, so you can see it here:
https://opposingdigits.com/vlog/?p=779
I will warn you - it's crude, it's rude, it's sometimes over the top - BUT, it's funny, it's informative and it's eye opening - all things that impressed my DH enough that he's now firmly against circumcision.
And yesterday at our midwife appointment she asked if we planned to circumcise and before I could even say anything DH said, "No, we do not." I was WELL CHUFFED :smug:




Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Watch out! Luna is going to want to steal your wall sticks! :haha:
> 
> Especially that little blue hedgehog:haha:
> 
> 
> They're really lovely Essie:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I'm hoping we can put them up neatly. They're all numbered and there's a picture showing which sticker goes where so it should be fairly easy (I hope).Click to expand...

OMG, YES I WANT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where oh where did you get that, Essie?!?!?!?!?!?!? I LOVE IT! The hedgehog and everything!!! :cloud9:
Are you painting any walls in the nursery? I can't WAIT to see!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Molly for your squash!!!! Only one more week and you'll be out of the 20 something weeks! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

I'll have to check that out Luna. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Yay Molly for your squash!!!! Only one more week and you'll be out of the 20 something weeks! :shock:

I know! It's mind boggling. 

On a random note, the girls' bunkbeds will be here within the week. :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I have a major hankering for creamy rice pudding - odd eh? :shrug: I just phoned OH to ask him to bring some in :munch:
> 
> You know how the old saying goes Kit, 'rice pudding in the evening, baby in the morning' :thumbup:Click to expand...

:-k I don't think I'm familiar with that particular saying :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Remember that wooden chest I got from the rubbish? Well I might paint it tonight.:-k Then again I might not. I might go and have a bath and a lie down now LO's in bed. I _am_ feeling tired and since it's not pregnancy I suspect I have a mild adult version of whatever lurgy Holly had at the beginning of this week.:shrug: Maybe I'm teething:haha: 

I warn you, later on you'll have cuteness overload when I post a pic of Holly's new Kicker sandals:awww: I think she's just about all kitted out now for our holiday!:happydance:

*Molly* by golly! Into your 30's soon it's true!!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I have a major hankering for creamy rice pudding - odd eh? :shrug: I just phoned OH to ask him to bring some in :munch:
> 
> You know how the old saying goes Kit, 'rice pudding in the evening, baby in the morning' :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :-k I don't think I'm familiar with that particular saying :-kClick to expand...

It's an Olde Essex saying Kit, and apparently is often very true :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oooh! I has a squash!!

Wow - time is flying! :yipee:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yay Molly for your squash!!!! Only one more week and you'll be out of the 20 something weeks! :shock:
> 
> I know! It's mind boggling.
> 
> On a random note, the girls' bunkbeds will be here within the week. :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh, fun!!! Are they excited?? Did they fight over who's sleeping on top?
I had a bunk bed growing up (even though I am an only :haha: ) and I LOVED it!! I did this crazy sumersault flip thing to get off the top bunk. Twas fun, but always freaked my mom out! :haha:



kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I have a major hankering for creamy rice pudding - odd eh? :shrug: I just phoned OH to ask him to bring some in :munch:
> 
> You know how the old saying goes Kit, 'rice pudding in the evening, baby in the morning' :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :-k I don't think I'm familiar with that particular saying :-kClick to expand...

:haha: I had rice pudding last night...... :shock: No joke! We had dinner at Ikea and I had rice pudding for dessert... :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> Remember that wooden chest I got from the rubbish? Well I might paint it tonight.:-k Then again I might not. I might go and have a bath and a lie down now LO's in bed. I _am_ feeling tired and since it's not pregnancy I suspect I have a mild adult version of whatever lurgy Holly had at the beginning of this week.:shrug: Maybe I'm teething:haha:
> 
> I warn you, later on you'll have cuteness overload when I post a pic of Holly's new Kicker sandals:awww: I think she's just about all kitted out now for our holiday!:happydance:
> 
> *Molly* by golly! Into your 30's soon it's true!!:wacko:

OOOHHH I can't wait to see the wooden chest when you're done!!! :happydance: I just love seeing your projects. And I know it will look FAB! Do you have a plan, yet?

When is your holiday? To Brittany, right?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah Molly my OH is circumcised but it was medical some lads don't develop foreskin at same rate of penis :haha: and that happened to him. I'm sure thy he doesn't want to do it needlessly to his son and I reckon you'd be hard pushed to find a doctor in the uk who'd do it for the reason that father wants son to have it like him.
> 
> Kit. It's illegal to do it to a woman, there is NEVER a medical reason apparently?? There's a problem here with some African religions/rituals... People sending daughters to Africa to have it done and/or doing it in living room :shock:
> 
> I'm going to try NOT to get another digi and just wait for bloods? I'm in with a doc in the morning so that can be tomorrow's reassurance! Testing isn't going to change any outcome is it?

Oh my..no, I wasn't inferring for a split second that there would ever be a reason to do that to a female..only that there are occasional medical reasons why it might be necessary for a male. I used it only as a comparison - i.e. if you wince at the thought of it being done to a girl why not a boy?

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## Mollykins

They are sort of fighting about who gets to sleep on top but my oldest is the one who nearly every night rolls out of bed so I think logic dictates that she should be on the bottom bunk. 

I can't wait for more Holly pics. :happydance:

Oh and random question.... is it considered normal to be having very... *ahem* vivid....adult themed dreams? :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> On the plus side... Going the doctors should mean I don't need another digi :shrug:
> 
> B i seen on that thread that you did eventually get a 2 - 3 what made you so sure it was an imposter?
> 
> No symptoms:haha:
> 
> But as Trin mentioned we're old farts with eggs past their sell by date, you'll be fine!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> But, but I don't have any symptoms :brat:Click to expand...

Yes but this is your first pregnancy so you don't know if you're a symptom getter or not, plus all pregnancies are different and shitloads of women don't get symptoms. I just had the misfortune that the day I first felt sicky with Holly was the day we put an offer on our house, so I knew the date exactly and it was really early on and I was waiting for the same icky feeling and it didn't come:shrug: I remember you telling me that maybe I'd built up a resistance to hcg and googling that to see if it was a real possibility:haha: Oh how we've all shared some worrying on this thread!:hugs: But Jaynie you shouldn't be worrying, it's really early yet:flower: Oh and cool you got bloods!!!


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> OMG, YES I WANT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where oh where did you get that, Essie?!?!?!?!?!?!? I LOVE IT! The hedgehog and everything!!! :cloud9:
> Are you painting any walls in the nursery? I can't WAIT to see!!!

We got it from www.beckyandlolo.co.uk (obviously a UK website) but it's called a "scroll tree" and I've seen it on US websites and US ebay too :thumbup: We have painted the walls yellow, and have painted some shelves the same green as some of the leaves. I will post some nursery pictures when we've got it all finished :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> They are sort of fighting about who gets to sleep on top but my oldest is the one who nearly every night rolls out of bed so I think logic dictates that she should be on the bottom bunk.
> 
> I can't wait for more Holly pics. :happydance:
> 
> Oh and random question.... is it considered normal to be having very... *ahem* vivid....adult themed dreams? :blush:

Adult themed dreams!:rofl: That sounds so prudish considering we talk about our own :sex: lives so blatantly!:haha:

Well, errhm, Molly, I'm sure adult themed dreams are perfectly, ahem, normal even when pregnant :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You're so sweet Molly! That really made me snigger how genteel you can be at times, and at others such a hot vixen:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> They are sort of fighting about who gets to sleep on top but my oldest is the one who nearly every night rolls out of bed so I think logic dictates that she should be on the bottom bunk.
> 
> I can't wait for more Holly pics. :happydance:
> 
> Oh and random question.... is it considered normal to be having very... *ahem* vivid....adult themed dreams? :blush:

Ooooo Molly....you having some porno type dreams? Why not I say :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, it's official - I am a mess :wacko:

I am sitting here in the biggest baggy t-shirt, grey pyjama bottoms and my hair still clipped up from my shower at 7.30 this morning. I have mooched around all day (between B&Bing of course) sorting this, washing that but mostly being a shameful mess. Oh, and of course, I'm tremendously fat too :nope: 

Didn't take me long to let m'self go eh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

In any case it all depends on what you mean by _adult themed_:shrug: There was a man in the book shop in front of me today buying heavy tomes about French Political History, and I thought to myself how much I would not like to read his choice of books. They were to me extremely _adult themed_ grown ups books!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are sort of fighting about who gets to sleep on top but my oldest is the one who nearly every night rolls out of bed so I think logic dictates that she should be on the bottom bunk.
> 
> I can't wait for more Holly pics. :happydance:
> 
> Oh and random question.... is it considered normal to be having very... *ahem* vivid....adult themed dreams? :blush:
> 
> Adult themed dreams!:rofl: That sounds so prudish considering we talk about our own :sex: lives so blatantly!:haha:
> 
> Well, errhm, Molly, I'm sure adult themed dreams are perfectly, ahem, normal even when pregnant :blush:Click to expand...

I'm having _adult themed dreams_, too... :blush:

I'm also having this problem with those:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-so-embarrising-but-want-know-hell-going.html

Like... two or three times per week.... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

:blush: :haha: :blush: I know I'm a mess. My OH teases me a bit since I go all blushy about "the most ridicilous things" sometimes. 

I know its normal when you are pregnant as.well as when you're not but I find it confusing because lately ive just not been interested and yet I keep having these dreams! :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Ok, it's official - I am a mess :wacko:
> 
> I am sitting here in the biggest baggy t-shirt, grey pyjama bottoms and my hair still clipped up from my shower at 7.30 this morning. I have mooched around all day (between B&Bing of course) sorting this, washing that but mostly being a shameful mess. Oh, and of course, I'm tremendously fat too :nope:
> 
> Didn't take me long to let m'self go eh?

Oh, Kit - you haven't let yourself go!! You deserve this much needed break from work before baby comes - you SOOO deserve it!! If you want to hang out in PJs all day - who cares??? I do it almost every day! I will say it cuts down on laundry! :haha: I only get dressed if I have somewhere to go. Otherwise it's yoga pants and t-shirts for me. :thumbup:

BESIDES, you need to get all the rest and relaxation while you can :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> :blush: :haha: :blush: I know I'm a mess. My OH teases me a bit since I go all blushy about "the most ridicilous things" sometimes.
> 
> I know its normal when you are pregnant as.well as when you're not but I find it confusing because lately ive just not been interested and yet I keep having these dreams! :wacko:

I'm the same way! I could really care less about having sex, but my mind keeps giving me these porno dreams! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ok, it's official - I am a mess :wacko:
> 
> I am sitting here in the biggest baggy t-shirt, grey pyjama bottoms and my hair still clipped up from my shower at 7.30 this morning. I have mooched around all day (between B&Bing of course) sorting this, washing that but mostly being a shameful mess. Oh, and of course, I'm tremendously fat too :nope:
> 
> Didn't take me long to let m'self go eh?

Oh I thought the same today Kit. I realised I have become _that_ mum, the one that doesn't care if she has apple puree smeared on her jeans and has her hair scragged up into the same old pony tail everyday:shrug: Kit it's the beginning of the end of pristine, but the beginning of the beginning of the deepest joy and happiness ever:hugs:

Oh my I get all:cry: over the imminent hatching of turtlings:cry::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are sort of fighting about who gets to sleep on top but my oldest is the one who nearly every night rolls out of bed so I think logic dictates that she should be on the bottom bunk.
> 
> I can't wait for more Holly pics. :happydance:
> 
> Oh and random question.... is it considered normal to be having very... *ahem* vivid....adult themed dreams? :blush:
> 
> Adult themed dreams!:rofl: That sounds so prudish considering we talk about our own :sex: lives so blatantly!:haha:
> 
> Well, errhm, Molly, I'm sure adult themed dreams are perfectly, ahem, normal even when pregnant :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having _adult themed dreams_, too... :blush:
> 
> I'm also having this problem with those:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-so-embarrising-but-want-know-hell-going.html
> 
> Like... two or three times per week.... :blush:Click to expand...

I :brat: :brat: :brat: this pregnancy problem!!!! Do you think I could swap it for my swollen feet?? 

I never get any of the good problems :sulk: 

:winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are sort of fighting about who gets to sleep on top but my oldest is the one who nearly every night rolls out of bed so I think logic dictates that she should be on the bottom bunk.
> 
> I can't wait for more Holly pics. :happydance:
> 
> Oh and random question.... is it considered normal to be having very... *ahem* vivid....adult themed dreams? :blush:
> 
> Adult themed dreams!:rofl: That sounds so prudish considering we talk about our own :sex: lives so blatantly!:haha:
> 
> Well, errhm, Molly, I'm sure adult themed dreams are perfectly, ahem, normal even when pregnant :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having _adult themed dreams_, too... :blush:
> 
> I'm also having this problem with those:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-so-embarrising-but-want-know-hell-going.html
> 
> Like... two or three times per week.... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I :brat: :brat: :brat: this pregnancy problem!!!! Do you think I could swap it for my swollen feet??
> 
> I never get any of the good problems :sulk:
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: Call me lucky, but I think I've got_ this problem_ AND swollen feet. They are puffing up a bit. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, it's official - I am a mess :wacko:
> 
> I am sitting here in the biggest baggy t-shirt, grey pyjama bottoms and my hair still clipped up from my shower at 7.30 this morning. I have mooched around all day (between B&Bing of course) sorting this, washing that but mostly being a shameful mess. Oh, and of course, I'm tremendously fat too :nope:
> 
> Didn't take me long to let m'self go eh?
> 
> Oh I thought the same today Kit. I realised I have become _that_ mum, the one that doesn't care if she has apple puree smeared on her jeans and has her hair scragged up into the same old pony tail everyday:shrug: Kit it's the beginning of the end of pristine, but the beginning of the beginning of the deepest joy and happiness ever:hugs:
> 
> Oh my I get all:cry: over the imminent hatching of turtlings:cry::cloud9:Click to expand...

:cry:

I know it shouldn't matter..and soon it probably won't but I've only just hung up my business suits and it feels weird! I hope I can reverse the trend as easily :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are sort of fighting about who gets to sleep on top but my oldest is the one who nearly every night rolls out of bed so I think logic dictates that she should be on the bottom bunk.
> 
> I can't wait for more Holly pics. :happydance:
> 
> Oh and random question.... is it considered normal to be having very... *ahem* vivid....adult themed dreams? :blush:
> 
> Adult themed dreams!:rofl: That sounds so prudish considering we talk about our own :sex: lives so blatantly!:haha:
> 
> Well, errhm, Molly, I'm sure adult themed dreams are perfectly, ahem, normal even when pregnant :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having _adult themed dreams_, too... :blush:
> 
> I'm also having this problem with those:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-so-embarrising-but-want-know-hell-going.html
> 
> Like... two or three times per week.... :blush:Click to expand...

There aren't many things I would say "enjoy it while you can" about since having a baby doesn't take away from any of your old pleasures. I may make an exception for this one though Luna!!:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh geez.... :blush: last night I had a dream that I was WITH OH *ahem* cough* cough* when all of the sudden there was 4! other women there... and I was okay with that apparently but eventually brcame boted and took a walk to a shop and saw a guy that was gorge and he, well, we.... in the shop! :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, it's official - I am a mess :wacko:
> 
> I am sitting here in the biggest baggy t-shirt, grey pyjama bottoms and my hair still clipped up from my shower at 7.30 this morning. I have mooched around all day (between B&Bing of course) sorting this, washing that but mostly being a shameful mess. Oh, and of course, I'm tremendously fat too :nope:
> 
> Didn't take me long to let m'self go eh?
> 
> Oh I thought the same today Kit. I realised I have become _that_ mum, the one that doesn't care if she has apple puree smeared on her jeans and has her hair scragged up into the same old pony tail everyday:shrug: Kit it's the beginning of the end of pristine, but the beginning of the beginning of the deepest joy and happiness ever:hugs:
> 
> Oh my I get all:cry: over the imminent hatching of turtlings:cry::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I know it shouldn't matter..and soon it probably won't but I've only just hung up my business suits and it feels weird! I hope I can reverse the trend as easily :shock:Click to expand...

I'm more worried about reversing it back the other way now, from smeared jeans back to my business attire:shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh geez.... :blush: last night I had a dream that I was WITH OH *ahem* cough* cough* when all of the sudden there was 4! other women there... and I was okay with that apparently but eventually brcame boted and took a walk to a shop and saw a guy that was gorge and he, well, we.... in the shop! :blush:

Way to go Molly! Are you sure you weren't sleepwalking?:shrug: I know you have a tendency to and all.....


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, you've not let yourself go... you silly miss. You are RELAXING. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have mittelschmerz feelings as I type, should I be alarmed by this? I think I have mittel type twinges always in my LP no?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> They are sort of fighting about who gets to sleep on top but my oldest is the one who nearly every night rolls out of bed so I think logic dictates that she should be on the bottom bunk.
> 
> I can't wait for more Holly pics. :happydance:
> 
> Oh and random question.... is it considered normal to be having very... *ahem* vivid....adult themed dreams? :blush:
> 
> Adult themed dreams!:rofl: That sounds so prudish considering we talk about our own :sex: lives so blatantly!:haha:
> 
> Well, errhm, Molly, I'm sure adult themed dreams are perfectly, ahem, normal even when pregnant :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having _adult themed dreams_, too... :blush:
> 
> I'm also having this problem with those:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-so-embarrising-but-want-know-hell-going.html
> 
> Like... two or three times per week.... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There aren't many things I would say "enjoy it while you can" about since having a baby doesn't take away from any of your old pleasures. I may make an exception for this one though Luna!!:haha:Click to expand...

I will confess... it has happened to me when not pregnant, but probably only three or four times in my life, and all in the last two or three years. But since being pregnant it's happened a dozen times or so... Hasn't happened this week, though :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh geez.... :blush: last night I had a dream that I was WITH OH *ahem* cough* cough* when all of the sudden there was 4! other women there... and I was okay with that apparently but eventually brcame boted and took a walk to a shop and saw a guy that was gorge and he, well, we.... in the shop! :blush:
> 
> Way to go Molly! Are you sure you weren't sleepwalking?:shrug: I know you have a tendency to and all.....Click to expand...

:shock: Omg.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I have mittelschmerz feelings as I type, should I be alarmed by this? I think I have mittel type twinges always in my LP no?

:happydance: sure sure... what you say. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit and Trin you've got me all worried now, for the opposite reasons as Jaynie:wacko: I will ignore your earlier comments!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit and Trin you've got me all worried now, for the opposite reasons as Jaynie:wacko: I will ignore your earlier comments!!

Pee on a stick? For fun? :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Holly poas to entertain me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just took my temp and it's 37.3 but it's the evening and post O phase so normal it's up a bit. I've been telling Jaynie to stop worrying all day so I will do the same to myself and go have my bath!! We only had one tightrope sex before my opks arrived so given my low fertility success rate the odds are in my favour that I can have a boozy, jolty holiday:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, it's official - I am a mess :wacko:
> 
> I am sitting here in the biggest baggy t-shirt, grey pyjama bottoms and my hair still clipped up from my shower at 7.30 this morning. I have mooched around all day (between B&Bing of course) sorting this, washing that but mostly being a shameful mess. Oh, and of course, I'm tremendously fat too :nope:
> 
> Didn't take me long to let m'self go eh?
> 
> Oh I thought the same today Kit. I realised I have become _that_ mum, the one that doesn't care if she has apple puree smeared on her jeans and has her hair scragged up into the same old pony tail everyday:shrug: Kit it's the beginning of the end of pristine, but the beginning of the beginning of the deepest joy and happiness ever:hugs:
> 
> Oh my I get all:cry: over the imminent hatching of turtlings:cry::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I know it shouldn't matter..and soon it probably won't but I've only just hung up my business suits and it feels weird! I hope I can reverse the trend as easily :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more worried about reversing it back the other way now, from smeared jeans back to my business attire:shock:Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I mean....I'll have to try not to turn up to meetings in my pyjamas next year :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have mittelschmerz feelings as I type, should I be alarmed by this? I think I have mittel type twinges always in my LP no?

:coolio:


----------



## firstbaby25

Given my success rates... The odds were in my favour that I'd be able to et in the house and have a few parties before I got a :bfp: you said you weren't trying with Holly yes :-k. Elementary my dear :-k perhaps...


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh geez.... :blush: last night I had a dream that I was WITH OH *ahem* cough* cough* when all of the sudden there was 4! other women there... and I was okay with that apparently but eventually brcame boted and took a walk to a shop and saw a guy that was gorge and he, well, we.... in the shop! :blush:
> 
> Way to go Molly! Are you sure you weren't sleepwalking?:shrug: I know you have a tendency to and all.....Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Omg.Click to expand...

Just as well you're already pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie - what happened... Assuming no news is good news :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: newbie :hugs: how did hubby's sa go?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts! :wave:

Newbie doobee doooooooo!!!

Hello my lovely :ninja: friend :hi: Where are you hiding these days??


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Holly poas to entertain me!

I'm about 4dpo!! And that with an O on about day 26 so crappy old rotten egg goin' nowhere:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I've seen that a quarter are Caesar... And it should be 1/10! Dunno how right that is. Apparently losing weight and BFing is all better after natural birth :shrug:

I saw that midwives in the uk took to the streets when your caesar rate approached 20% :shock: Our national average is about 35% but that's only because most provincial hospitals don't do caesars and a lot of people have unassisted births. In our private hospitals it's up to 90%
WHO recommends 5%!!! Netherlands is close to this


----------



## kit_cat

I is eating rice pudding :munch: it's NOMMO!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im half cooked :happydance::fool: :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

On reading those last 2 posts from Kit and Clare I can see how the newcomers to the thread have trouble sticking around:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im half cooked :happydance::fool: :)

:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your avacadotar is awesome Clare:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> On reading those last 2 posts from Kit and Clare I can see how the newcomers to the thread have trouble sticking around:shrug:

:rofl:

My rice pudding nearly came down my nose when I snorted really unattractively there :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me is bath https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif Splosho!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My nursery where i work charges the following
> 
> Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00
> 
> 2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00
> 
> Whoah! Hayley - they are fabulous prices....I could only dream of these costs. Because MK is essentially London overspill, everything comes at a premium, I'm looking at around £70 a day for a sought after nursery :shock:Click to expand...

:shock: I'm horrified!!!! I pay R700 *A MONTH* for Tarquin's preschool (calculated on 10 payments for the year)!!!! That's around 60 pounds! That's 7:30 to 12. Then we pay R250 for aftercare til 3 or 4pm


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm underneath this pile of work! today has been going well so far, although i'm still terribly busy with this new project. :wacko:

The SA was a no-go. :nope: The dr asked MJ had he fathered children before and b/c he has a son, the dr. instructed that i be examined 1st, and if i check out okay, then he would test MJ. I would have preferred a different outcome, just b/c its easier and quicker to test a man's fertility, one test and that's all. Women must go thru series of testing to eliminate a number of things over an extended period of time. But I'm cool with it, for now at least. I'm not entirely convinced we have issues yet so until we've really given it the old college try for a while without results, i won't be rushing to the FS. Besides, i think if he had the SA done and it came back bad, that would just give me one more thing to worry about so it worked out for the best. the important thing out of this was MJ proving we are on the same page as far as starting a family goes... can't ask for anything better than that! Well... i could :haha: but a BFP will come in time. :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh geez.... :blush: last night I had a dream that I was WITH OH *ahem* cough* cough* when all of the sudden there was 4! other women there... and I was okay with that apparently but eventually brcame boted and took a walk to a shop and saw a guy that was gorge and he, well, we.... in the shop! :blush:
> 
> Way to go Molly! Are you sure you weren't sleepwalking?:shrug: I know you have a tendency to and all.....Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Omg.Click to expand...
> 
> Just as well you're already pregnant! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: the wall stickers we ordered for the nursery have arrived
> 
> Ooo, FAB! Can we see?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree - I want to see!!!! I'm thinking of wall stickers for our nursery, too. You'll have to tell me how they :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> These are what we've got:
> https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/images/product/RMK1439SLMex_med.jpg
> 
> I will post a pic once we've put them up too. Think it'll be after the weekend.Click to expand...

Oh those are my FAVOURITE!! Nuverly!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Me is bath https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif Splosho!

Well now doesn't this post just add to the whole articulate nature of the thread :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Oh, one more thing before i post and run (sorry). i was wondering, do you girls across the pond have baby showers? A lot of turts are nearing the end, and I hadn't heard mention of anyone having one. :shrug: I wondered if I just hadn't been around often enough to catch convo on the subject, or is that strictly an American thing. I'm planning my cousin's shower (which will be spectacular :smug:) and I thought about you all.

BTW - her nursery theme is Jacana by Cocalo, very cute for those having girls, especially you Trin :winkwink: it's jungle inspired :)

*EDIT:* Here's a pic of their wall stickers


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My nursery where i work charges the following
> 
> Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00
> 
> 2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00
> 
> Whoah! Hayley - they are fabulous prices....I could only dream of these costs. Because MK is essentially London overspill, everything comes at a premium, I'm looking at around £70 a day for a sought after nursery :shock:[/QUO
> 
> wow thats really expensive:wacko:, but i imagine that peeps probably get paid a wee bit more than NMW in your neck of the woods??
> I guess they charge what the type of client can afford, wages around here are crap and especially mine being qualified and senior management £6.75:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Yay Clare:happydance: half baked
> 
> Essie they are gorgeous stickers:thumbup:
> 
> B i think ya messing with us poor turtles i think your hiding thingsClick to expand...


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh newbie thats a bit pants... I think you should give it a proper go now you're both on the same page and then go when you think it's right. You'll have your :bfp: before then I'm sure of it... 

So in a digi... Is the one line progesterone and the 2 lines low/high sensitivity hcg?? Bethany do you know?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo wel jel of UK turts tonight, I've had my din dins and am dreaming now of English custard with banana slices in it:cloud9: Or even worse that tinned treacle pudding my dad would give us from time to time, with custard, I think I last had that when I was about 8:haha: In the meantime I will have Crunchie's Horlicks:happydance: FANK YOOOOOO CRUNCHIIIIIIEEEE:kiss:
> 
> I've never had banana bread either:shrug: My dad always used to take bread and banana to work to make his banana sandwich lunch though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif
> 
> What's going on with you today Ms Pants? First conking out in the middle of the day and now going all puddings on us??? :shrug: Hmmmmmm :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you said it Kit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...and she came back with some lame excuse about long distance bike riding......are we convinced??? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Not even slightly but I'm keeping quiet because of her violent munkie tendancies :argh::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Probably wise :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif I AM SOOOOO NOT PREGNANT!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gifNOR AM I AFRAID OF A BIT OF LIMP HAGGIS! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gifClick to expand...

:ignore::argh::tease:

(that's all I have to say on the topic)


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare I can't believe you're half baked!! It feels like yesterday... :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Oh, one more thing before i post and run (sorry). i was wondering, do you girls across the pond have baby showers? A lot of turts are nearing the end, and I hadn't heard mention of anyone having one. :shrug: I wondered if I just hadn't been around often enough to catch convo on the subject, or is that strictly an American thing. I'm planning my cousin's shower (which will be spectacular :smug:) and I thought about you all.
> 
> BTW - her nursery theme is Jacana by Cocalo, very cute for those having girls, especially you Trin :winkwink: it's jungle inspired :)

I think baby showers are creeping in a little in the UK but it's definitely not an automatic thing like in the US and Canada (my sister who lives in Canada had 3!!)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So.... I've notice that we have all not discussed the super controversial topic of circumcision... :-=
> 
> Hmmm, 'tis true Molly...the subject has never come up unlike just about every other possible topic of conversation!
> 
> I honestly have no views on this one right now...I don't think it's routinely done here unless there is a medical need...or perhaps if it ties in with religious beliefs etc. An off the cuff thought from me would be to only carry this out if there is a need to? Would we do the equivalent to a girl without reason?
> 
> Ooooooo, have I opened your can of worms sufficiently Molly? :haha:Click to expand...

I am very much against it unless there is a medical reason. I have Jewish friends (literally from Israel) and they feel bad about having their boys circumcised. Their youngest is a year old and hasn't been done yet because they had a bad experience with their first.

If patients want it I advise doing it on day 8 (like Jewish tradition) because clotting factors are highest on that day and insisting on anaesthetic and painkillers for afterwards. I always say to dad "Can I cut off the tip of your penis and not give you pain relief?" and suddenly they get it :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Childcare is ridiculously expensive here as well Luna. :wacko: its a wonder why I've been a SAHM eh?
> 
> Kit, I start going to my doc every week starting at 36 weeks. :dohh:
> 
> We in the UK seem to do several things the opposite way round from you USA'ers :shrug: and don't even get me started on the French :winkwink:Click to expand...

We do every 4 weeks until 32 weeks, then every 2 weeks til 36 weeks then weekly til the end


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My nursery where i work charges the following
> 
> Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00
> 
> 2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00
> 
> Whoah! Hayley - they are fabulous prices....I could only dream of these costs. Because MK is essentially London overspill, everything comes at a premium, I'm looking at around £70 a day for a sought after nursery :shock:[/QUO
> 
> wow thats really expensive:wacko:, but i imagine that peeps probably get paid a wee bit more than NMW in your neck of the woods??
> I guess they charge what the type of client can afford, wages around here are crap and especially mine being qualified and senior management £6.75:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Yay Clare:happydance: half baked
> 
> Essie they are gorgeous stickers:thumbup:
> 
> B i think ya messing with us poor turtles i think your hiding thingsClick to expand...
> 
> Well yes, maybe the average salary is perhaps more down here BUT we're talking double the daily amounts - it's ridiculous!Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :haha: I think you have. I have been on the fence about the issue for ages and then my OH made a comment of how he wanted baby to be circumcised (like he is) and after discussing things a bit, I realized he is woefully uneducated about it and was really only saying so because it was a bit of a default... you know, I am so he should be. Not acceptable to me. So over the weeks I've been trying to get him all the information ii can. Weve talked to my Dr about it as well... finally, I had the idea to look up a video of it being done. May i just say :cry: I couldn't get passed the first minute and a half and was bawling in the bathroom. I had found my catalyst; I was no longer on the fence. Now, let me clarify, I do not pass judgement on anyone's choice but for me.... I can't do that to my son. As of now, my OH and I are heavy unto negotiations. But I am fairly confident I shall get my way. It's hard here in the US because there is still such a stigma. The circumcision rate on the east coast is at 90% :shock: Here on the west coast its about 50/50.....
> .....I think I'll stop here. :)

Here it is even more controversial because of the evidence of circumcision being slightly protective against HIV. SO amongst the black community it is becoming more common. Our HIV stats are through the roof so we can't really ignore the research. Then there's the traditional circumcision at 16 years which is a huge problem because it's done in the bush with rusty implements and the infection rate is huge


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I think you have. I have been on the fence about the issue for ages and then my OH made a comment of how he wanted baby to be circumcised (like he is) and after discussing things a bit, I realized he is woefully uneducated about it and was really only saying so because it was a bit of a default... you know, I am so he should be. Not acceptable to me. So over the weeks I've been trying to get him all the information ii can. Weve talked to my Dr about it as well... finally, I had the idea to look up a video of it being done. May i just say :cry: I couldn't get passed the first minute and a half and was bawling in the bathroom. I had found my catalyst; I was no longer on the fence. Now, let me clarify, I do not pass judgement on anyone's choice but for me.... I can't do that to my son. As of now, my OH and I are heavy unto negotiations. But I am fairly confident I shall get my way. It's hard here in the US because there is still such a stigma. The circumcision rate on the east coast is at 90% :shock: Here on the west coast its about 50/50.....
> .....I think I'll stop here. :)
> 
> Here it is even more controversial because of the evidence of circumcision being slightly protective against HIV. SO amongst the black community it is becoming more common. Our HIV stats are through the roof so we can't really ignore the research. Then there's the traditional circumcision at 16 years which is a huge problem because it's done in the bush with rusty implements and the infection rate is hugeClick to expand...

:shock:

If I had a willy, I'd be clutching it protectively right now after reading that!


----------



## Mollykins

This circumcision talk is going to make me cry again. That video traumatized me for life.


----------



## Mollykins

I am also having a baby shower.... :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This circumcision talk is going to make me cry again. That video traumatized me for life.

Oops...sorry, I shouldn't have opened the can so wide :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone help me with what the lines are in a digi... One line - progesterone, two lines - low/high sensitivity hcg?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh newbie thats a bit pants... I think you should give it a proper go now you're both on the same page and then go when you think it's right. You'll have your :bfp: before then I'm sure of it...
> 
> So in a digi... Is the one line progesterone and the 2 lines low/high sensitivity hcg?? Bethany do you know?

The really dark one is the control line, the one next to it is high sensitivity hcg, and the line on it's own on the other strip is the low senitivity one:thumbup: So it's like a 10iu and a 100iu all rolled into one!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Anyone help me with what the lines are in a digi... One line - progesterone, two lines - low/high sensitivity hcg?

Sorry Jaynie..definitely a question for Bethany but right now she is...and I quote "splosho" so hang on till she's back. I know nothing on this I'm afraid :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

No LH and no progesterone lines Jaynie, even if popular myth would say so!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's new Kicker sandals. The next size up from her boots :smug:
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwwwwwwwww, too cute :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit and Trin you've got me all worried now, for the opposite reasons as Jaynie:wacko: I will ignore your earlier comments!!

:rofl:

:shhh::smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wanted the lilac or red ones but they didn't have her size so had to have pink but they're cute too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dude McDude in her denim jacket and grey leggings and noooo shooooos
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Dude McDude in her denim jacket and grey leggings and noooo shooooos

The coolest chic in town :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Dude McDude in her denim jacket and grey leggings and noooo shooooos

OMW that is TOO much! I may just die of cuteness overload!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

DH just came home from training. They were training with baseball bats :shock: He is bruised all over his arms and legs and the other guy had a black eye :shock: He's just gone to drop off some arnica for him because he feels bad about it


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> DH just came home from training. They were training with baseball bats :shock: He is bruised all over his arms and legs and the other guy had a black eye :shock: He's just gone to drop off some arnica for him because he feels bad about it

What on earth kind of training Trin?? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just came home from training. They were training with baseball bats :shock: He is bruised all over his arms and legs and the other guy had a black eye :shock: He's just gone to drop off some arnica for him because he feels bad about it
> 
> What on earth kind of training Trin?? :shrug:Click to expand...

He does a combination of mixed martial arts, knife and stick fighting


----------



## TrinityMom

I am exhausticated! It's Toine's last day at his school tomorrow so I baked 6 dozen chocolate crunchies for him to take to school (and a couple of dozen to keep :munch:)

And because I've been on sick leave I had an insanely busy day

Tomorrow we have to be at the new school at 7 to buy uniforms then get off to his old school for break up day. Fetch 2 children from 2 different schools both at 11am :wacko: get them home then back to work for patients and medical aid broker then out to lunch with my mom


----------



## HollyMonkey

FOR JAYNIE! I did these by electric light hiding from my DH in the bathroom for you because I feel indebted and owe you one and because my stash of hpts is fullsome:thumbup: And also because Kit and Trin have scared me with their jokes and because my cheeks are burning up and I've got WorryFever like you!!!! The CB panicked me for a moment but it's just one of its disappearing lines and has gone already and CB's ALWAYS have a faint something or other but that is a BFN one. And nothing on the IC :smug: But you were sooooooo lovely to do me a weestick when I needed entertaining I just couldn't refuse:hugs: I spent about one second actually _*in*_ the bath! Ho ho:haha:
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









021.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am also having a baby shower.... :)

Ahh, will your sis organise that for you?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just came home from training. They were training with baseball bats :shock: He is bruised all over his arms and legs and the other guy had a black eye :shock: He's just gone to drop off some arnica for him because he feels bad about it
> 
> What on earth kind of training Trin?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> He does a combination of mixed martial arts, knife and stick fightingClick to expand...

He BAD! :trouble:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> FOR JAYNIE! I did these by electric light hiding from my DH in the bathroom for you because I feel indebted and owe you one and because my stash of hpts is fullsome:thumbup: And also because Kit and Trin have scared me with their jokes and because my cheeks are burning up and I've got WorryFever like you!!!! The CB panicked me for a moment but it's just one of its disappearing lines and has gone already and CB's ALWAYS have a faint something or other but that is a BFN one. And nothing on the IC :smug: But you were sooooooo lovely to do me a weestick when I needed entertaining I just couldn't refuse:hugs: I spent about one second actually _*in*_ the bath! Ho ho:haha:

Clearly I have line-eye :wacko:

*runs and hides from thorny branch*


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> FOR JAYNIE! I did these by electric light hiding from my DH in the bathroom for you because I feel indebted and owe you one and because my stash of hpts is fullsome:thumbup: And also because Kit and Trin have scared me with their jokes and because my cheeks are burning up and I've got WorryFever like you!!!! The CB panicked me for a moment but it's just one of its disappearing lines and has gone already and CB's ALWAYS have a faint something or other but that is a BFN one. And nothing on the IC :smug: But you were sooooooo lovely to do me a weestick when I needed entertaining I just couldn't refuse:hugs: I spent about one second actually _*in*_ the bath! Ho ho:haha:

You mean you can't see those lines??? :shrug:

:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> FOR JAYNIE! I did these by electric light hiding from my DH in the bathroom for you because I feel indebted and owe you one and because my stash of hpts is fullsome:thumbup: And also because Kit and Trin have scared me with their jokes and because my cheeks are burning up and I've got WorryFever like you!!!! The CB panicked me for a moment but it's just one of its disappearing lines and has gone already and CB's ALWAYS have a faint something or other but that is a BFN one. And nothing on the IC :smug: But you were sooooooo lovely to do me a weestick when I needed entertaining I just couldn't refuse:hugs: I spent about one second actually _*in*_ the bath! Ho ho:haha:
> 
> Clearly I have line-eye :wacko:
> 
> *runs and hides from thorny branch*Click to expand...

:rofl:

We are naughty little turtles :muaha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just came home from training. They were training with baseball bats :shock: He is bruised all over his arms and legs and the other guy had a black eye :shock: He's just gone to drop off some arnica for him because he feels bad about it
> 
> What on earth kind of training Trin?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> He does a combination of mixed martial arts, knife and stick fightingClick to expand...
> 
> He BAD! :trouble:Click to expand...

The worst part about being in England for him was not carrying his knives :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just came home from training. They were training with baseball bats :shock: He is bruised all over his arms and legs and the other guy had a black eye :shock: He's just gone to drop off some arnica for him because he feels bad about it
> 
> What on earth kind of training Trin?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> He does a combination of mixed martial arts, knife and stick fightingClick to expand...
> 
> He BAD! :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> The worst part about being in England for him was not carrying his knives :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh my! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/

Well yes I have been resisting saying too much Trin..but Holly has a point....when YOU going to test Ms Soreboobsandtwinges????


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just came home from training. They were training with baseball bats :shock: He is bruised all over his arms and legs and the other guy had a black eye :shock: He's just gone to drop off some arnica for him because he feels bad about it
> 
> What on earth kind of training Trin?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> He does a combination of mixed martial arts, knife and stick fightingClick to expand...
> 
> He BAD! :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> The worst part about being in England for him was not carrying his knives :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! :shock:Click to expand...

Gulp. I'm going to start being really really nice to Trin. :wacko:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Dude McDude in her denim jacket and grey leggings and noooo shooooos

Move over Kate Moss, there's a new little lady in town! Too cute :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Shoesies are greet! Love them... I <3 kickers!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/
> 
> Well yes I have been resisting saying too much Trin..but Holly has a point....when YOU going to test Ms Soreboobsandtwinges????Click to expand...

Yes Trin I antipate with great pleasure your next urination on a stickling. You and your husband are so beautiful and clever. Gulp.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/
> 
> Well yes I have been resisting saying too much Trin..but Holly has a point....when YOU going to test Ms Soreboobsandtwinges????Click to expand...

I'm waiting for the new box of 50 ic's (last one expires next week)

If it doesn't come by the weekend I'll test Sunday :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/
> 
> Well yes I have been resisting saying too much Trin..but Holly has a point....when YOU going to test Ms Soreboobsandtwinges????Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Trin I antipate with great pleasure your next urination on a stickling. You and your husband are so beautiful and clever. Gulp.Click to expand...

I agree totally *nods wildly*


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH just came home from training. They were training with baseball bats :shock: He is bruised all over his arms and legs and the other guy had a black eye :shock: He's just gone to drop off some arnica for him because he feels bad about it
> 
> What on earth kind of training Trin?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> He does a combination of mixed martial arts, knife and stick fightingClick to expand...
> 
> He BAD! :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> The worst part about being in England for him was not carrying his knives :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Gulp. I'm going to start being really really nice to Trin. :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Remember we live in SA. But he did want to be in the SAS...glad he changed his mind. I'm a pacifist so a bit odd for me


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had loads of Kickers in my time Jaynie, always been a fan. Only ones I have now are red boots with the traditional ridgy white sole


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/
> 
> Well yes I have been resisting saying too much Trin..but Holly has a point....when YOU going to test Ms Soreboobsandtwinges????Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Trin I antipate with great pleasure your next urination on a stickling. You and your husband are so beautiful and clever. Gulp.Click to expand...

Keep it coming...keep it coming :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have the brown of those! With round colour block laces :haha: like ankle boot length?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I have the brown of those! With round colour block laces :haha: like ankle boot length?

Sounds like da ones! I'll post pic tomorrow!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, :shock: your DH. ...you do know i adore you right?? 

Kit, yes my sis is taking.g the lead on planning this shower. :)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/
> 
> Well yes I have been resisting saying too much Trin..but Holly has a point....when YOU going to test Ms Soreboobsandtwinges????Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the new box of 50 ic's (last one expires next week)
> 
> If it doesn't come by the weekend I'll test Sunday :shrug:Click to expand...

I shall contain myself until Sunday then :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Trin, :shock: your DH. ...you do know i adore you right??
> 
> Kit, yes my sis is taking.g the lead on planning this shower. :)

Will it be an all singing all dancing shower then? Would that be your sis's style?


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go read in bed now...have to quickly finish my book so I can read my Kit-cat book (see what I did there? :haha:)

I have thrush :sulk::growlmad:

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, :haha: we are just going to have a giant bbq and invite friends and family. A very relaxed approach to it.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I must go read in bed now...have to quickly finish my book so I can read my Kit-cat book (see what I did there? :haha:)
> 
> I have thrush :sulk::growlmad:
> 
> Good night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs:

Good night my lovely - hope you have some natural yoghurt handy :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Trin a Lin. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

That sounds fab Molly....I think I've got this silly notion in my head of flowers and balloons and frillyness where baby showers are concerned. I bet they're nothing like that :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off too in a mo Trin!!:kiss: Get my side of the bed warm for me will you?:winkwink:

Nighty night sleepeth tight:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Bethany - sleep thee well :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> That sounds fab Molly....I think I've got this silly notion in my head of flowers and balloons and frillyness where baby showers are concerned. I bet they're nothing like that :haha:

traditionally they are a bit like that. All women, lots of baby games, flowers, balloons, and nattering about stuff that frankly... we do on here. I'm not really for all that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Night Bethany - sleep thee well :sleep:

Thanks, off in a short while. DH is selling skis on Ebay so I'll stay up til he's finitoed


----------



## Mollykins

Night night B.


----------



## Essie

Night Trin and Bethany :kiss: Sleep well. I too am off to bedfordshire. Night Night turtles x

https://www.gd9sm.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/goodnight.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> That sounds fab Molly....I think I've got this silly notion in my head of flowers and balloons and frillyness where baby showers are concerned. I bet they're nothing like that :haha:
> 
> traditionally they are a bit like that. All women, lots of baby games, flowers, balloons, and nattering about stuff that frankly... we do on here. I'm not really for all that.Click to expand...

Yours sounds better :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> I must go read in bed now...have to quickly finish my book so I can read my Kit-cat book (see what I did there? :haha:)
> 
> I have thrush :sulk::growlmad:
> 
> Good night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

You got that once before your foray :bfp: and you piste an article about how it was a symptom :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Essie - lovely pic again :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg essie I so have to post that pic to my bro! It's so cute and he loves sad bears! Remember where you found it ok! Sleep tightxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

NIght essie, B and Trin! Sleep tight... 

I hope I'm still pregnant on the morrow :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Clearly my phone one is meant to say first an then 'posted an article'


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> NIght essie, B and Trin! Sleep tight...
> 
> I hope I'm still pregnant on the morrow :cloud9:

Oh of course you will be Jaynie - I wish I could take the stress away from you m'love.


----------



## mummyApril

anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?

Hmm, wouldn't be first on the list for nutritional value :shrug: What's going on? You ok?


----------



## TrinityMom

Cuteness overload before bed...
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/271045_10150291004704880_594719879_9230673_6034556_n.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

:awww: New friends of yours Trin?


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?
> 
> Hmm, wouldn't be first on the list for nutritional value :shrug: What's going on? You ok?Click to expand...

I'm with Kit but my mum craved chalk. Actual chalk... Could it be calcium James wants?


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh its not me! its a friend, she just hasnt been to the doctors about it, when it could be anaemia just a bit worried about it, actually eating it :/


----------



## addie25

OK I am such a POASA that I actually want to take a pregnancy test now even tho I can not be pregnant yet!!!!!!!!!!

My procedure is SATURDAY. It is what it is this is more important than a wedding. I texted the bride and she did not respond to me. I think its a bit insensitive that she woud ignore me bc I have to miss her wedding to get surgery!!!

This is what I am thinking. They are putting the eggs in me May 30th sooooooo I will test 5 days after bc technically I am ovulating this Sat when they take them out of me. They are putting them in me fertilized and all they have to do is attach so I will give them a day to do that and then a few days to produce HCG LOL!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?

You anaemic? I CRAVED the smell of wet cement when I had anaemia. Also had apatient once who kept a bag of soil in her cupboard and would get up at night and drink it in water when her husband was asleep ...(have I told you this story before???)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ohhh its not me! its a friend, she just hasnt been to the doctors about it, when it could be anaemia just a bit worried about it, actually eating it :/

I've never heard of someone eating brick dust before....I couldn't think of anything worse myself :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :awww: New friends of yours Trin?

Turns out BamBam is a girl...and BonBon is a boy...and they mated like bunnies (or Sezi and Big Boy :haha:...sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?
> 
> You anaemic? I CRAVED the smell of wet cement when I had anaemia. Also had apatient once who kept a bag of soil in her cupboard and would get up at night and drink it in water when her husband was asleep ...(have I told you this story before???)Click to expand...

:sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie... Will they be giving you hcg shots or anything?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?
> 
> You anaemic? I CRAVED the smell of wet cement when I had anaemia. Also had apatient once who kept a bag of soil in her cupboard and would get up at night and drink it in water when her husband was asleep ...(have I told you this story before???)Click to expand...

oh my no i havent heard that story! gross though! im not anaemic but iv told my friend i think she is because of the brick eating, this was months ago, shes now broken a tooth oops :/


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OK I am such a POASA that I actually want to take a pregnancy test now even tho I can not be pregnant yet!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My procedure is SATURDAY. It is what it is this is more important than a wedding. I texted the bride and she did not respond to me. I think its a bit insensitive that she woud ignore me bc I have to miss her wedding to get surgery!!!
> 
> This is what I am thinking. They are putting the eggs in me May 30th sooooooo I will test 5 days after bc technically I am ovulating this Sat when they take them out of me. They are putting them in me fertilized and all they have to do is attach so I will give them a day to do that and then a few days to produce HCG LOL!!!!!

Oh wow....this is really exciting :happydance:

Don't worry about the bride not texting you back...she might be busy with last minute plans or something? Just concentrate on YOUR big plans :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Really really off to bed now

Oh, DH just told me they trained with sticks/bats today because he's a bit sick and didn't want to spread his sickness with close quarter grappling. I said "Of course! That's the perfect reason to hit each other with bats!" :wacko::rofl:


----------



## addie25

What is an HCG shot?

I am going to have to take a progesterone shot daily (thats the huge one!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Yes I am excited but nervous that they will not get enough viable ones and then we wil only have a few and they will turn out unhealthy!!!!! That is my biggest fear!!! I am sure we will have healthy ones but I cant wait to find out for sure Next Thursday when I go in to see what they have and then get the healthy ones put back in!


----------



## firstbaby25

I dunno I just seen some people have them with SOME treatments, but it's not defo. It's just cause it can mess with hpt results... But you should be fine :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night trin... I mean it this time!


----------



## kit_cat

And it's good night from me too. I hope for some quality hours sleepytime tonight - catch y'all in the morning :hugs:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I dunno I just seen some people have them with SOME treatments, but it's not defo. It's just cause it can mess with hpt results... But you should be fine :D

OOOO I C. No they didn't say I was getting anything like that. AHHH IM excited and nervous!


----------



## Mollykins

Good night all. :kiss:


----------



## addie25

GOOD NIGHT!!!

SO be4 the procedure I have to use a vaginal douche :haha: and I was so embarrassed going into the store to buy one. Of course a girl comes up to me as I am looking at them and asks if I need help!!! I also got some digis and 2 lined pink tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ahem, to correct on the digi, they DO detect LH and has been said so by clearblue themselves and the +/- do always seem to have a faint vertical line on them! www.peeonastick.com read about the secret of the digi!


----------



## addie25

Is LH Luteinizing hormone? That is was causes ovulation no????


----------



## addie25

So ur saying pregnancy tests can come up positive if your ovulating but not pregnant?


----------



## x-ginge-x

the digis always have 2 lines!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> the digis always have 2 lines!

Im confused??? DIGIS say words not lines???


----------



## mummyApril

Ahh I'm not feeling good, and using these pessaries I had awful dreams an no sleep incase they do harm :( I don't know what's wrong with me at the moment


----------



## firstbaby25

April I'm sure they wouldn't for you something you weren't allowed :hugs:

Addie if you take them apart they have lines like any other test! I just dunno what they are... 

Night all who've gone to bed sorry I missed you.


----------



## LunaLady

:sleep: me so sleeeeeeppppyyy..........

I've been up since 6am, cleaning since 7:30am with just two short breaks. Phew, I'm TIRED! The whole freakin' house is clean, though!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Ahh I'm not feeling good, and using these pessaries I had awful dreams an no sleep incase they do harm :( I don't know what's wrong with me at the moment

Oh no April. :hugs: What kinds of dreams are you having?


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna I am soooo :sleep: now! Fell out with the oh over nothing before!! 

Now gonna sneak upstairs in to bed. A lady in my condition should be in bed :haha:


----------



## addie25

Jaynie are you from USA or UK???


----------



## x-ginge-x

Shes from the Uk addie


----------



## addie25

Everyone is up super late then! 

How are you doing?


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh newbie thats a bit pants... I think you should give it a proper go now you're both on the same page and then go when you think it's right. You'll have your :bfp: before then I'm sure of it...
> 
> So in a digi... Is the one line progesterone and the 2 lines low/high sensitivity hcg?? Bethany do you know?

I agree! the only thing standing in our way now are our crappy schedules! its kind of hit or miss when it comes to whether or not my fertile periods falls around his off days so I am thinking about planning a mini getaway for our anniversary in August. lucky for me i think O will fall pretty close to that date :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I am also having a baby shower.... :)

:dance: when is your shower Moll? Is there a theme? Who's the gracious host? Showers excite me :blush: :D


----------



## addie25

Hi newbie!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> FOR JAYNIE! I did these by electric light hiding from my DH in the bathroom for you because I feel indebted and owe you one and because my stash of hpts is fullsome:thumbup: And also because Kit and Trin have scared me with their jokes and because my cheeks are burning up and I've got WorryFever like you!!!! The CB panicked me for a moment but it's just one of its disappearing lines and has gone already and CB's ALWAYS have a faint something or other but that is a BFN one. And nothing on the IC :smug: But you were sooooooo lovely to do me a weestick when I needed entertaining I just couldn't refuse:hugs: I spent about one second actually _*in*_ the bath! Ho ho:haha:
> 
> Clearly I have line-eye :wacko:
> 
> *runs and hides from thorny branch*Click to expand...

Errr... :blush: me too :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/

I stand corrected :|


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?
> 
> You anaemic? I CRAVED the smell of wet cement when I had anaemia. Also had apatient once who kept a bag of soil in her cupboard and would get up at night and drink it in water when her husband was asleep ...(have I told you this story before???)Click to expand...

there's an actual name for preggo women that crave these sorts of things, which i seemed to have forgotten :dohh:. I watched _I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant_ last night and one of the women had it. the doctor said women can crave anything from ice, to clay to dirt.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Hi newbie!!!!!!

Hi there! I was so busy spamming the thread, i almost missed you! How goes it? I just read the news about your big day saturday. Very exciting indeed!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi newbie!!!!!!
> 
> Hi there! I was so busy spamming the thread, i almost missed you! How goes it? I just read the news about your big day saturday. Very exciting indeed!! :happydance:Click to expand...

YES I am excited!!!!! How r u???


----------



## Essie

Someone I work with, his wife craved washing up sponges when she was pregnant. Personally I've had no real cravings at all, the odd thing now and then but nothing interesting :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! Thank goodness ita Friday .....got caught up at work ! I really wish i could stick 2 fingers up at them all !!!

Anyway all went well and I had a cake after to celebrate !!!! 

I am so tired .... Not sure how I Will last all day !


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Ahem, to correct on the digi, they DO detect LH and has been said so by clearblue themselves and the +/- do always seem to have a faint vertical line on them! www.peeonastick.com read about the secret of the digi!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Tis a myth!! Pages 4, 8 and 10 of the official CB conception indicator pdf are all you need to look at!! Jaynie you will love this....

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf

But I'm with you on the +/- always having a line Ginge! I've wee'd practically during a period and got lines on those things!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?

I wouldn't have thought it's a good idea out of pregnancy either :haha:

My sister's friend craved brillo pads :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Thought I'd have time to prattle inanely about something as usual but my LO's just woken up so I'm off for a toast and marmite party with her:dance:

FRIDAY!!!! Good luck Crunch with poofuck work :hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Thought I'd have time to prattle inanely about something as usual but my LO's just woken up so I'm off for a toast and marmite party with her:dance:

Yum, toast and marmite! Lucky monkey :munch:


----------



## Essie

Happy Friday everyone!

It's a nice sunny day today in Norfolk. And supposed to be a nice weekend (about 27 degrees on Sunday!) so bet we'll see lots of people in their caravans and with their boats heading towards the coast tonight. 

I'm catching up on One Born Every Minute USA and then I need to go and get ready as my mum is picking me up at 9 to go out somewhere. Had a mad panic this morning as DH had lost his inhaler, I told him off for not being more careful then when i went to help him look for it I found it had fallen into my makeup case :dohh: so technically my fault. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :wave:

It's beautiful here this morning! I have all the doors and windows open in the room I'm in and I intend to do a big ironing this morning before I get my shower and go out for a couple of hours. My cot bumper has finally arrived in the shop I ordered it from :happydance: so I'll pick that up and go get a couple of bits and pieces of shopping afterwards. Then when I get back, I hope to hook up with my sis' on the webcam :thumbup: and see my gorgeous niece :cloud9:

I think my sister in law is going to phone for a catch up this morning too which will be nice. She's just stopped for her mat leave too. She's 3 weeks behind me pregnancy wise BUT has a habit of going early - she has with her other 2 children. I bet she will have produced and I'll still be waiting :wacko:

Anyway...time for :iron: then :shower: then :telephone: then some shopping ending with some time talking to sis :comp: I hope :thumbup:

Happy Friday one and all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh newbie thats a bit pants... I think you should give it a proper go now you're both on the same page and then go when you think it's right. You'll have your :bfp: before then I'm sure of it...
> 
> So in a digi... Is the one line progesterone and the 2 lines low/high sensitivity hcg?? Bethany do you know?
> 
> I agree! the only thing standing in our way now are our crappy schedules! its kind of hit or miss when it comes to whether or not my fertile periods falls around his off days so I am thinking about planning a mini getaway for our anniversary in August. lucky for me i think O will fall pretty close to that date :winkwink:Click to expand...

Sounds like a cunning plan my dear newbster! If your cycles are regular enough then there's no harm in planning ahead I say :happydance: As has already been said, it's good to know you both want the same thing now :thumbup: Really pleased you jumped that hurdle my lovely :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My nursery where i work charges the following
> 
> Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00
> 
> 2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00
> 
> Whoah! Hayley - they are fabulous prices....I could only dream of these costs. Because MK is essentially London overspill, everything comes at a premium, I'm looking at around £70 a day for a sought after nursery :shock:[/QUO
> 
> wow thats really expensive:wacko:, but i imagine that peeps probably get paid a wee bit more than NMW in your neck of the woods??
> I guess they charge what the type of client can afford, wages around here are crap and especially mine being qualified and senior management £6.75:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Yay Clare:happydance: half baked
> 
> Essie they are gorgeous stickers:thumbup:
> 
> B i think ya messing with us poor turtles i think your hiding thingsClick to expand...
> 
> Well yes, maybe the average salary is perhaps more down here BUT we're talking double the daily amounts - it's ridiculous!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt mean it offensively Kit:hugs:, i just meant that it varies around the country in childcare prices:dohh:, it is awful the amount they can charge though no wonder so many people are better off as SAHM's!! And is also shocking how much they charge and get away with paying us !
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's new Kicker sandals. The next size up from her boots :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW :cloud9:i want some :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dude McDude in her denim jacket and grey leggings and noooo shooooosClick to expand...
> 
> 
> cuteness is not an understatement by any means:thumbup::thumbup::cloud9:
> 
> she is one cool chick!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Trin *and *Kit* you naughty things. The CB's _*ALWAYS*_ have a line of some sort!! Apparently it's the kick back of the 6 dooberywotsits of hcg we have in our bodies anyway, and blue dye tests have not overcome the challenge of eliminating even that:shrug: I've read all about it:smug: And the IC is *neggo-tive* so ya boo sucks to you two:tease: And I'm 4 or 5 dpo and wee'd as an act of friendship since Jaynie asked and noooooo test would show up then _*even if I was Uppo le Duffo like you are Trin*_ LOL LOL LOL\\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes I have been resisting saying too much Trin..but Holly has a point....when YOU going to test Ms Soreboobsandtwinges????Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the new box of 50 ic's (last one expires next week)
> 
> If it doesn't come by the weekend I'll test Sunday :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> SUNDAY !!! cant wait:thumbup:
> 
> 
> me and OH are off today :happydance:we are off to hosp later this afternoon to see about his op on his leg:wacko:
> 
> whats everyone upto today?
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sunny here too!:happydance: I just phoned the lady about her KITTTTTTTTENS!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chat-balle.gif Going on Monday afternoon to choose one:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is what Holly's being like today, she doesn't want to let go of me, I feel so loved:cloud9: 
https://www.stanford.edu/~jay/koalas/koala%20mums.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles and turtlets :hi:

Grey and dreary day here. Chilly too (21) :cold: I literally have a scarf on :haha:

We went and bought Toine's new uniforms today. R1100 :shock: and we still have to buy a pair of sandals and another pair of shorts :wacko:

Apparently my ic's have arrived so my MIL will fetch them from my old practice for me. We may see a weestick tomorrow :fool: Though having said that, if I do get a line it will sort of be :shrug: I don't seem to have a problem falling pregnant, it's the staying pregnant I have a problem with :nope: We'll see. One step at a time

It's break up day today so all the kids finish early. Then back to work for patients and then out to late lunch with my mom - she's feeling a bit neglected with my lack of spare time

I'm off to eat a choco crunchie now :munch:

In light of possible up le duffness, I had breakfast today: smoothie with 1/2 a banana, raw oats, almonds, honey, milk, ice and macca powder :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sunny here too!:happydance: I just phoned the lady about her KITTTTTTTTENS!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chat-balle.gif Going on Monday afternoon to choose one:wohoo:

Oooh! Pictures!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My nursery where i work charges the following
> 
> Babies-2yr olds= am/pm session £17.50 & full day £34.00
> 
> 2-to school age= am/pm session £16.50 & full day £32.00
> 
> Whoah! Hayley - they are fabulous prices....I could only dream of these costs. Because MK is essentially London overspill, everything comes at a premium, I'm looking at around £70 a day for a sought after nursery :shock:[/QUO
> 
> wow thats really expensive:wacko:, but i imagine that peeps probably get paid a wee bit more than NMW in your neck of the woods??
> I guess they charge what the type of client can afford, wages around here are crap and especially mine being qualified and senior management £6.75:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Yay Clare:happydance: half baked
> 
> Essie they are gorgeous stickers:thumbup:
> 
> B i think ya messing with us poor turtles i think your hiding thingsClick to expand...
> 
> Well yes, maybe the average salary is perhaps more down here BUT we're talking double the daily amounts - it's ridiculous!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt mean it offensively Kit:hugs:, i just meant that it varies around the country in childcare prices:dohh:, it is awful the amount they can charge though no wonder so many people are better off as SAHM's!! And is also shocking how much they charge and get away with paying us !Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Hayley..not for a second did I think you were being offensive :flower: If my comment came across badly then I apologise. I think it just annoys me that not only do I really not want to part with my little bundle next year but I have to pay a royal ransom for the privilege :wacko: but we make our choices and I shouldn't whinge. End of whingefest :blush:
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day off (minus the hospital visit of course) :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## babyhopes2010

im 20 WEEKS!!! :wohoo:

I never thought this beautiful day would ever come around :)

https://img830.imageshack.us/img830/2743/miraclesc.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Congratulations Clare!!! :wohoo:

it's a fab feeling to reach the half way mark, but must be sooooo much better than just that for you after your long journey :hugs: Really happy for you :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> It's a nice sunny day today in Norfolk. And supposed to be a nice weekend (about 27 degrees on Sunday!) so bet we'll see lots of people in their caravans and with their boats heading towards the coast tonight.
> 
> I'm catching up on One Born Every Minute USA and then I need to go and get ready as my mum is picking me up at 9 to go out somewhere. Had a mad panic this morning as DH had lost his inhaler, I told him off for not being more careful then when i went to help him look for it I found it had fallen into my makeup case :dohh: so technically my fault.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Friday :flower:

Morning Essie :thumbup:

Oh poo...I missed One Born USA last night - forgot about it :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sunny here too!:happydance: I just phoned the lady about her KITTTTTTTTENS!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Chiens_et_chats/chat-balle.gif Going on Monday afternoon to choose one:wohoo:

What fun!!!! Defo need piccys on Monday! Will you actually get to bring him/her home on Monday or just select one for later?


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh newbie thats a bit pants... I think you should give it a proper go now you're both on the same page and then go when you think it's right. You'll have your :bfp: before then I'm sure of it...
> 
> So in a digi... Is the one line progesterone and the 2 lines low/high sensitivity hcg?? Bethany do you know?
> 
> I agree! the only thing standing in our way now are our crappy schedules! its kind of hit or miss when it comes to whether or not my fertile periods falls around his off days so I am thinking about planning a mini getaway for our anniversary in August. lucky for me i think O will fall pretty close to that date :winkwink:Click to expand...

:wohoo: my only advice and I'll be taking it if venue falls out is to stop overthinking it... I think it hindered me tbh! There's nothing wrong with ya ya big bear!


----------



## mummyApril

KIT you are such a wonderful lovely Turtle!!!I just got turtle mail from Kit and i love it all! the card made me tear up :cry: but in such a good way (OH laughed at me lol)  Thankyou thankyou thankyou so much
i will post pics in a moment xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

im not very good at making colourful posts lol :/


----------



## mummyApril

look at these gorgeous gifts isnt my James a lucky boy :D it only hit me when i opened them that he is going to be little brother! :cloud9:
again Kit thankyou so much youre true star :kiss::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00846-20110624-0958.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG00847-20110624-0958.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG00848-20110624-1000.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









IMG00850-20110624-1001.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

You're so welcome April - I'm glad you liked it :flower: and as always, it's my pleasure :hugs:

I keep coming across those little booties and they're too cute not to get so watch out other turtles...there may be more booties flying around :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Jay also loves them his face went all scrunchy when he saw the gifts and said thankyou very much :)


----------



## firstbaby25

*beanie!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> *beanie!

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

First docs appt today :wohoo: :yipee: 

He told me to stop stressing about digis, took my BP and that... Booked in to see a MW on 14th June :thumbup: :happydance: got to keep bebe in until then!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> First docs appt today :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> He told me to stop stressing about digis, took my BP and that... Booked in to see a MW on 14th June :thumbup: :happydance: got to keep bebe in until then!

I imagine you mean 14th July? :winkwink:

Great advice regarding not stressing..but hard to take it eh?


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> First docs appt today :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> He told me to stop stressing about digis, took my BP and that... Booked in to see a MW on 14th June :thumbup: :happydance: got to keep bebe in until then!
> 
> I imagine you mean 14th July? :winkwink:
> 
> Great advice regarding not stressing..but hard to take it eh?Click to expand...

VERY... I have NO symptoms. I should thank my lucky stars really. Enjoy it while I can and all that!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> First docs appt today :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> He told me to stop stressing about digis, took my BP and that... Booked in to see a MW on 14th June :thumbup: :happydance: got to keep bebe in until then!
> 
> I imagine you mean 14th July? :winkwink:
> 
> Great advice regarding not stressing..but hard to take it eh?Click to expand...

Lol baby brain has started early on this one !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's excellent Jaynie, all will be fab:flower: Your MW appointment is on Bastille Day!! 

The kittens have only just been born so just _selecting_ one on Monday, must remember not to steal one when no one's looking and put it in my bag:haha:

Trin I know only too well how you feel about lines but this one's going to stick my love:hugs: But it might be a boy since maybe only boy beans stick to you:haha: Only :tease:ing. It will stick AND be :pink:

Loveeeerrrrly gifts Kit and April:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I seem to have 400,000 things to do today, all with a koala bear attached to me, so I'm going to write a long list over lunch and set methodically to them:wacko: See you in a few decades:fool:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys :hugs: crunch I didn't wanna claim baby brain, but I'm afraid I might have to. I can't get my words out. 

Do y'all think I shouldn't buy another digi? I'm sat on the fence, I want my levels to go up and if everything's grand - they should so why should I be afraid of doing one Monday/Tuesday? It should easily be 2 - 3? 

How many of y'all did more than one digi?


----------



## firstbaby25

GL B with mammoth tasks! Also I must see cute kitten photos!


----------



## addie25

Jaynie if taking tests makes u feel better that take them I say. But ur taking to a POASA who wants to take a test now even tho I cant be pregnant yet :dohh:

So I woke up this morning after taking that trigger shot and I feel ok. (I was laying down) I got a text from my friend who is doing IVF with my doctor as well and is on the same schedule as me. She texted me saying she was soooooooo boated. I stood up and I felt bloated as well but not crazy amounts. I am hoping nothing went wrong that I do not feel as bloated bc that trigger shot is supposed to make u feel bloated.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> GL B with mammoth tasks! Also I must see cute kitten photos!

Won't be til Monday the Kitten visit:thumbup: But will take pics:happydance:

Basically with digis for me it comes down to a financial issue, let's be honest, if you had an enormous box full in your garage you'd wee like crazy on them at every urge :haha: You're worrying, so I don't think "stepping away from the digis" is going to work, but just cost wise you might want to just hold out for your blood results? If I go into the lab before 10am for bloods I can get my results in the afternoon, are you sure you have to wait til Monday if you had them done yesterday? Phone the lab and ask?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

But I actually came on with a really boring piece of information to share with KIT. I've just handwashed my red and white homeknitted jumper I made for LO, the stripey one, and handwash it cold because the first time I washed it warm the red ran into the cream and made it pinky:dohh: It's gone back pretty much to cream now though, just with washing:thumbup: Stop yawning Kit.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, back to work. Made a big dent in my list, but way from being finished yet. KoalaMonkey is asleep so I could make good headway here...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/zarbi-9782.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/pfff.gif


----------



## addie25

Good Morning B!

Turns out not being bloated is a good sign :)


----------



## Fairy Chick

It's jaynie... Setting up my friend with a food ticker she hasn't made many posts. She's like KMTEEHOO :haha:

B I think I am going to stop testing (barring the ones I have :rofl:) this place is no good. I am PREGNANT. When did your beanie's 'fall out' how far were ya? I think I will be ok if I get to Monday. 5 weeks! The digi isn't going to change anything is it? 

I can't phone the lab - In the UK we have to wait for lab to send results back to doctors :( I just phoned and got a 'no' :sad2: Monday it is. Let's hope that I don't begin my period :dust: :dust: :pray: etc etc etc...


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! I did I have a ticker and I know my friends name on here and I can add her and everything :happydance: it's the same friend that I told you about that she was preggo and that and I was trying to get her to join! :haha:

Anyway, I think I've done remarkably well without the HPT's today and tomorrow and Sunday are WEEKEND days and the OH won't let me test. So monday will be my first day that I will be available to test... Are you all proud of me?!


----------



## mummyApril

Ok so iv been really lazy today but here is my list of things to do now, washing (as always) I have to wash the walls in the hallway, tiles in the bathroom, skirting on all doors (its amazing what grubby hand marks you find) things to put in the loft, my huge mirror wardrobes to clean, windows need a wash (but I'll leave upstairs windows don't feel like hanging out of them) must get in the loft to see if I have any age 3 and 6 girl clothes to send to Sara, and then after dinner I will watch my programme whilst putting away all the clean washing which has almost taken over my entire living room lol!


----------



## addie25

I am proud of you good job waiting I must be so hard could never ever wait. My gets are statin me in the face saying test test!!! N my brain is saying r u nuts I'm not pregnant yet lol I have to wait till 2nd week of july


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: I haven't got a digi and they play with my head. In light of the fact that there is nothing I can do, should anything go wrong, that I'm not already doing. So although I might be tempted on Monday to see a darker line on a superdrug test. I'll be 5 weeks. Plus I can ring the docs and see if my results are good. I'm also, not holding out much hope as to a quantitative blood result according to some threads on here in the uk results are qualitative 'yes' or 'no'. I just hope my little blastocyst is ok (praying for it in fact :blush:)... 

FX'd...

Addie step away from the tests! I think having them definitely doesn't help! When mine are gone, I'm not doing anymore... I'm a nervous wreck if truth be told :blush:

April - you should be taking it easy my dear. You will end up in pain :hugs:... 

:hi: everyone!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fairy Chick said:


> It's jaynie... Setting up my friend with a food ticker she hasn't made many posts. She's like KMTEEHOO :haha:
> 
> B I think I am going to stop testing (barring the ones I have :rofl:) this place is no good. I am PREGNANT. When did your beanie's 'fall out' how far were ya? I think I will be ok if I get to Monday. 5 weeks! The digi isn't going to change anything is it?
> 
> I can't phone the lab - In the UK we have to wait for lab to send results back to doctors :( I just phoned and got a 'no' :sad2: Monday it is. Let's hope that I don't begin my period :dust: :dust: :pray: etc etc etc...

I feel such a hypocrite telling you not to worry because I did loads and loads but I REALLY DON'T THINK YOU HAVE CAUSE TO WORRY:hugs:

And when my beans fell out has NOTHING to do with your beans you crazy lady:fool: but since you asked:

pre turtle mc- 8weeks
turtle mc1- 5+5
turtle mc2- 6wks (I'd just got my next ticker food:cry:)

But your bean isn't going to fall out Jaynie. My body was clearly not recovered from having LO and breastfeeding and all, and probably just shitty luck too, you are FINE:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And anyway I came on here to say I've started painting Hollinka's toy chest that I was going to start last night and it's really fun:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie i have every faith that you will be fine! please try and not worry too much i know its hard, and i cant rest i have to do it as no one else does :/ me no want messy house x


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone think that eating brick dust is not sucha good idea in pregnancy?
> 
> You anaemic? I CRAVED the smell of wet cement when I had anaemia. Also had apatient once who kept a bag of soil in her cupboard and would get up at night and drink it in water when her husband was asleep ...(have I told you this story before???)Click to expand...
> 
> there's an actual name for preggo women that crave these sorts of things, which i seemed to have forgotten :dohh:. I watched _I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant_ last night and one of the women had it. the doctor said women can crave anything from ice, to clay to dirt.Click to expand...

It's called Pica :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> And anyway I came on here to say I've started painting Hollinka's toy chest that I was going to start last night and it's really fun:happydance:

Ooo, can't wait to see! And I look forward to kitten pictures on Monday!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, just want to give you a big hug and tell you how lovely you are and your beanie is fine and 
*STOP STRESSING!!* [-X

Okay, that is all :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

I had some really unusual dreams last night.... the weirdest of which was I gave birth to my boy, but it was really early and he was small, like 6 inches long. And it was kinda of like when a baby kangaroo (joey) is born and they are all super tiny and underdeveloped and they crawl to the mama's pouch... he looked like that. Like really, like a joey. But, I was trying my hardest to breastfeed and keep him warm, but when I'd set him down to go to the bathroom or cook and I'd go to pick him back up, he'd be all cold and on the verge of consciousness! What a bizarre dream, eh??

Glad that wasn't real :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

So we're heading out for camping this afternoon. And it's currently pouring down rain. :growlmad:

Supposedly it's supposed to be nice tomorrow and Sunday... I do hope that's the case! We're going to a park I've never been to before, which is saying something - I've been to almost every park on I90 through Snoqualmie pass! 

A friend of ours is coming, too. I kinda wish it was just DH and I, but alas. I'm sure it will be just as fun.

I need to go to the store to get an air mattress pump as we tested out ours last night and it was PANTS. 
LET ME TELL YOU, THOUGH - I'M GLAD WE TESTED IT BEFORE WE LEFT. :thumbup: Because otherwise poor DH would be sleeping on the ground and I'd be sleeping on his cot :haha:

And when I'm looking at the camping stuff I'm going to be sneaking and buy something like this:
https://images.bizrate.com/resize?sq=500&uid=1007057899
Because I'm done using the bright colored plastic plates and cups we have... They are really cheap. I cut through one with a steak knife once... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

My hips are SOOOO SORE today after my rampage of cleaning yesterday. Up and down the stairs 1,000 times and moving stuff around and vacuuming and whatnot... My hips feel disconnected. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

..... *tap tap* ...._ This thing on???_ :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys I am feeling so much better... 

I'm just gonna take it day by day and hope innit?! It should be fun and I have found a few threads on here since I googled 'clearblue digi conception indicator' a woman with twins getting 1-2 at 5 weeks :shock:, people using two tests at once and getting a different reading with each one...


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna that is a random dream. I don't dream so much never really have! Had a dream at 2dpo this cycle that my friend was performing on x factor with a bebe practically crowning :shock: I'm sure your boy is just fine :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Happy friday m'ladies! :howdy:

Thanks for the kind words of support! :hugs:
Excellent news about your appt Jaynie :dance: hang in there doll!
Kit, so sweet of you to send those lovely things to April. it really warms my heart to see turts being so kind to one another! :cloud9:
Addie, so sorry we missed each other last night. i was busy designing an invite for the baby shower and got side tracked :dohh:

Speaking of which, i attached a pic of what i've done so far. what do u guys think??



check out baby, she's smiling and posing already :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Happy friday m'ladies! :howdy:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words of support! :hugs:
> Excellent news about your appt Jaynie :dance: hang in there doll!
> Kit, so sweet of you to send those lovely things to April. it really warms my heart to see turts being so kind to one another! :cloud9:
> Addie, so sorry we missed each other last night. i was busy designing an invite for the baby shower and got side tracked :dohh:
> 
> Speaking of which, i attached a pic of what i've done so far. what do u guys think??
> 
> View attachment 225610
> 
> 
> check out baby, she's smiling and posing already :haha:

That is SOOOO cute!!!!!!!! You're very talented, Newbie-dewbie-doo!


----------



## TrinityMom

So look what arrived!!!! :happydance:
So begins the gratuitous weeing :fool:

Here's today's stupidly blank test

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263471_10150291619849880_594719879_9236593_4991732_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263842_10150291619309880_594719879_9236579_4258911_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> First docs appt today :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> He told me to stop stressing about digis, took my BP and that... Booked in to see a MW on 14th June :thumbup: :happydance: got to keep bebe in until then!

:yipee: for clever doctor!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That's excellent Jaynie, all will be fab:flower: Your MW appointment is on Bastille Day!!
> 
> The kittens have only just been born so just _selecting_ one on Monday, must remember not to steal one when no one's looking and put it in my bag:haha:
> 
> Trin I know only too well how you feel about lines but this one's going to stick my love:hugs: But it might be a boy since maybe only boy beans stick to you:haha: Only :tease:ing. It will stick AND be :pink:
> 
> Loveeeerrrrly gifts Kit and April:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I seem to have 400,000 things to do today, all with a koala bear attached to me, so I'm going to write a long list over lunch and set methodically to them:wacko: See you in a few decades:fool:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Because there's only been one girl in the last century in DH's family, his dad said maybe they were girls and there was something wrong and that's why we lost them :wacko: I know he didn't mean any harm but really! It got me worrying. So I brought it up with my body talk woman and my body clearly says it can carry a girl, and it can carry a girl from DH so she said not to stress (....yeah right!)


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys :hugs: crunch I didn't wanna claim baby brain, but I'm afraid I might have to. I can't get my words out.
> 
> Do y'all think I shouldn't buy another digi? I'm sat on the fence, I want my levels to go up and if everything's grand - they should so why should I be afraid of doing one Monday/Tuesday? It should easily be 2 - 3?
> 
> How many of y'all did more than one digi?

I did like 4 with the last one :blush: But that's because I'm crazyoldeggspants :fool:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's excellent Jaynie, all will be fab:flower: Your MW appointment is on Bastille Day!!
> 
> The kittens have only just been born so just _selecting_ one on Monday, must remember not to steal one when no one's looking and put it in my bag:haha:
> 
> Trin I know only too well how you feel about lines but this one's going to stick my love:hugs: But it might be a boy since maybe only boy beans stick to you:haha: Only :tease:ing. It will stick AND be :pink:
> 
> Loveeeerrrrly gifts Kit and April:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I seem to have 400,000 things to do today, all with a koala bear attached to me, so I'm going to write a long list over lunch and set methodically to them:wacko: See you in a few decades:fool:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Because there's only been one girl in the last century in DH's family, his dad said maybe they were girls and there was something wrong and that's why we lost them :wacko: I know he didn't mean any harm but really! It got me worrying. So I brought it up with my body talk woman and my body clearly says it can carry a girl, and it can carry a girl from DH so she said not to stress (....yeah right!)Click to expand...

WOW! One girl in the last century?! Those are some crazy odds. You'll get your girl, Trin :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Right, back to work. Made a big dent in my list, but way from being finished yet. KoalaMonkey is asleep so I could make good headway here...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/zarbi-9782.gif

OMG that smiley :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Fairy Chick said:


> It's jaynie... Setting up my friend with a food ticker she hasn't made many posts. She's like KMTEEHOO :haha:
> 
> B I think I am going to stop testing (barring the ones I have :rofl:) this place is no good. I am PREGNANT. When did your beanie's 'fall out' how far were ya? I think I will be ok if I get to Monday. 5 weeks! The digi isn't going to change anything is it?
> 
> I can't phone the lab - In the UK we have to wait for lab to send results back to doctors :( I just phoned and got a 'no' :sad2: Monday it is. Let's hope that I don't begin my period :dust: :dust: :pray: etc etc etc...

OMG I read this post like 5 times trying to make sense of it....why is this new person posting without even introducing herself?...How does she know KMTEEHOO?...how does she know our beanies fell out?....:wacko:

Pre-other-babies mc: 5 weeks
Turtle mc1: 5w 5d (I think)
Turtle mc 2: 9 w

(B we are such twins :friends: In Zulu culture we would say "We are twice" :haha:)

And I echo what twinB has said, our dropped beanies have NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR STICKY BEANIE!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Happy friday m'ladies! :howdy:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words of support! :hugs:
> Excellent news about your appt Jaynie :dance: hang in there doll!
> Kit, so sweet of you to send those lovely things to April. it really warms my heart to see turts being so kind to one another! :cloud9:
> Addie, so sorry we missed each other last night. i was busy designing an invite for the baby shower and got side tracked :dohh:
> 
> Speaking of which, i attached a pic of what i've done so far. what do u guys think??
> 
> View attachment 225610
> 
> 
> check out baby, she's smiling and posing already :haha:

So cute!!!! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's excellent Jaynie, all will be fab:flower: Your MW appointment is on Bastille Day!!
> 
> The kittens have only just been born so just _selecting_ one on Monday, must remember not to steal one when no one's looking and put it in my bag:haha:
> 
> Trin I know only too well how you feel about lines but this one's going to stick my love:hugs: But it might be a boy since maybe only boy beans stick to you:haha: Only :tease:ing. It will stick AND be :pink:
> 
> Loveeeerrrrly gifts Kit and April:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I seem to have 400,000 things to do today, all with a koala bear attached to me, so I'm going to write a long list over lunch and set methodically to them:wacko: See you in a few decades:fool:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Because there's only been one girl in the last century in DH's family, his dad said maybe they were girls and there was something wrong and that's why we lost them :wacko: I know he didn't mean any harm but really! It got me worrying. So I brought it up with my body talk woman and my body clearly says it can carry a girl, and it can carry a girl from DH so she said not to stress (....yeah right!)Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! One girl in the last century?! Those are some crazy odds. You'll get your girl, Trin :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: It's DH's aunt and she has mental issues ( a level of ******ation and schizophrenia) but I strongly suspect that it was FAS that just wasn't diagnoses 60 years ago


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to :shower:

I'm fr-fr-fr-frozen!!! Nipple index saying it's cold as a witch's titty :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well your mc dates settle one thing. I am not doing a digi, its a long time to wait and worrying will make it worse! 

Trin. I have line eye!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie, gorge invite lovey. :hugs: 

Everyone, hello! I am stupid busy trying to get ready for our camping trip and I didn't get to bed u.til late and slept horribly.... waa waa right? 

Anyway, I nuv you all more than... tiny marshmellos in my cocoa. (that ones for you Trin, my colder than cold turtle friend.)


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Well your mc dates settle one thing. I am not doing a digi, its a long time to wait and worrying will make it worse!
> 
> Trin. I have line eye!

Clearly you must!!!:wacko: It's the whitest of white hpt's :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah but Trin we know that's just a STN:thumbup: I can't quite see a line but I have FAR more faith in the fact that you chose to have an uppoduffo breakfast medley this morning:munch: When you say you're pregnant Trin you just so *ARE!*

And I agree we are twice https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0052.gif only you have at least had a 50% success rate in sprog production V mc, whereas my statistics are just pantoidic.

On topic- I have a headache which alarms me a little, but realised that my mittelschmerz pains are that cycling muscle, remember I had it after my outing with LO on the bike recently? Well it's that, it's gone down the inner upper thigh cycling muscle now:thumbup:

Off to paint more box now LO is in beddy byes...


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Newbie, gorge invite lovey. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone, hello! I am stupid busy trying to get ready for our camping trip and I didn't get to bed u.til late and slept horribly.... waa waa right?
> 
> Anyway, I nuv you all more than... tiny marshmellos in my cocoa. (that ones for you Trin, my colder than cold turtle friend.)

Ah :hugs: I told DH he's is EVIL because he is drinking Gluwein (sp??) to gte warm and I can't :brat: I think he should be banned too :brat:

Hope you and Luna have the bestest time on your twin camping trips https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/campeur.gif

It's a BBBBIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGG important rugby match tomorrow https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/rugby-8492.gifFingers crossed we win so we get through to the semi's 

DH's friend is wearing an eye patch from the training last night :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to :shower:
> 
> I'm fr-fr-fr-frozen!!! Nipple index saying it's cold as a witch's titty :haha:

i just realized that its not summer where u are. :dohh: do u know how confused i was as to how it could be cold in SA in the summer. 

i have to go now, my ride is here :amartass:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie, gorge invite lovey. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone, hello! I am stupid busy trying to get ready for our camping trip and I didn't get to bed u.til late and slept horribly.... waa waa right?
> 
> Anyway, I nuv you all more than... tiny marshmellos in my cocoa. (that ones for you Trin, my colder than cold turtle friend.)

thank u kindly :) i hope u enjoy your trip! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes have fabby times camping! Hope it doesn't rain and bears don't eat you:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ah but Trin we know that's just a STN:thumbup: I can't quite see a line but I have FAR more faith in the fact that you chose to have an uppoduffo breakfast medley this morning:munch: When you say you're pregnant Trin you just so *ARE!*
> 
> And I agree we are twice https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0052.gif only you have at least had a 50% success rate in sprog production V mc, whereas my statistics are just pantoidic.
> 
> On topic- I have a headache which alarms me a little, but realised that my mittelschmerz pains are that cycling muscle, remember I had it after my outing with LO on the bike recently? Well it's that, it's gone down the inner upper thigh cycling muscle now:thumbup:
> 
> Off to paint more box now LO is in beddy byes...

Thanks :hugs: Yes, I am fairly sure that I may be...but as I said, that's the teeniest blip along the way. The big challenge is holding on to it
And I'm not counting you out:argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to :shower:
> 
> I'm fr-fr-fr-frozen!!! Nipple index saying it's cold as a witch's titty :haha:
> 
> i just realized that its not summer where u are. :dohh: do u know how confused i was as to how it could be cold in SA in the summer.
> 
> i have to go now, my ride is here :amartass:
> 
> View attachment 225627Click to expand...

We're on the east coast so it doesn't really get cold in turtle terms but it is 14 tonight which for US is FFFFRRRRREEEEEZZZZZIIIIINNNNNGGGGG :cold:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Fairy Chick said:
> 
> 
> It's jaynie... Setting up my friend with a food ticker she hasn't made many posts. She's like KMTEEHOO :haha:
> 
> B I think I am going to stop testing (barring the ones I have :rofl:) this place is no good. I am PREGNANT. When did your beanie's 'fall out' how far were ya? I think I will be ok if I get to Monday. 5 weeks! The digi isn't going to change anything is it?
> 
> I can't phone the lab - In the UK we have to wait for lab to send results back to doctors :( I just phoned and got a 'no' :sad2: Monday it is. Let's hope that I don't begin my period :dust: :dust: :pray: etc etc etc...
> 
> OMG I read this post like 5 times trying to make sense of it....why is this new person posting without even introducing herself?...How does she know KMTEEHOO?...how does she know our beanies fell out?....:wacko:
> 
> Pre-other-babies mc: 5 weeks
> Turtle mc1: 5w 5d (I think)
> Turtle mc 2: 9 w
> 
> (B we are such twins :friends: In Zulu culture we would say "We are twice" :haha:)
> 
> And I echo what twinB has said, our dropped beanies have NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR STICKY BEANIE!!!!Click to expand...

That just gave me a thought for an amusing game one could play on a rainy day: joining in on random threads as though you've been there all along and are really chummy with everyone, straight in with randomness about what you're cooking for dinner and that your skirting boards need a wipedown:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

This happened at a primary school down the road from DH's work :nope:

It's been a traumatic end to the second term for a Durban school - after a group of armed robbers stormed the premises this morning and held up employees.

Staff at Embury College in Morningside were getting ready for the school-day - when three well-dressed men entered the property at about 7.30am. 

KZN police spokesperson Jay Naicker says they made their way to the school's finance office and pulled out guns - threatening staff members. 

He says staff were forced to hand-over their personal items and other valuables before the robbers made their getaway.

"They removed cash, cellphones as well as three laptops before they fled the scene. None of the staff [members] were injured. 

"The suspect's fled in a white Toyota Corolla with an unknown registration number. At this stage, we've opened a case of robbery for further investigation."


----------



## Sarachka

Hello lovelies!!!! Sorry I've been so quiet, been so busy with web work in the evening and then SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif
https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0030.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0030.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0141.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0141.gif https://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-864.gif *I'm going to see GLEE live tomorrrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:happydance: :happydance: https://www.smileys4me.com/getsmiley.php?show=420 https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Banane21.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/dancegirl2.gif

I don't know if I can convey it via this thread but I'm
https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif
*rather fucking excited!*


----------



## Sarachka

Beffaneee, still no shoosies?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Chick said:
> 
> 
> It's jaynie... Setting up my friend with a food ticker she hasn't made many posts. She's like KMTEEHOO :haha:
> 
> B I think I am going to stop testing (barring the ones I have :rofl:) this place is no good. I am PREGNANT. When did your beanie's 'fall out' how far were ya? I think I will be ok if I get to Monday. 5 weeks! The digi isn't going to change anything is it?
> 
> I can't phone the lab - In the UK we have to wait for lab to send results back to doctors :( I just phoned and got a 'no' :sad2: Monday it is. Let's hope that I don't begin my period :dust: :dust: :pray: etc etc etc...
> 
> OMG I read this post like 5 times trying to make sense of it....why is this new person posting without even introducing herself?...How does she know KMTEEHOO?...how does she know our beanies fell out?....:wacko:
> 
> Pre-other-babies mc: 5 weeks
> Turtle mc1: 5w 5d (I think)
> Turtle mc 2: 9 w
> 
> (B we are such twins :friends: In Zulu culture we would say "We are twice" :haha:)
> 
> And I echo what twinB has said, our dropped beanies have NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR STICKY BEANIE!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That just gave me a thought for an amusing game one could play on a rainy day: joining in on random threads as though you've been there all along and are really chummy with everyone, straight in with randomness about what you're cooking for dinner and that your skirting boards need a wipedown:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

But we must all log onto the thread and watch the response :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Beffaneee, still no shoosies?

No but they'll deffo be here soon and Saturdays are when I get the most UK post so I reckon they'll be here tomorrow:thumbup: 

Looking forward to your concert then?:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

I have a pic for B but no way to upload it. Stoopid no lappy. :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Looking forward to your concert then?:rofl:

'lil bit!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Hello lovelies!!!! Sorry I've been so quiet, been so busy with web work in the evening and then SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif
> https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0030.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0030.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0141.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0141.gif https://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-864.gif *I'm going to see GLEE live tomorrrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:happydance: :happydance: https://www.smileys4me.com/getsmiley.php?show=420 https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Banane21.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/dancegirl2.gif
> 
> I don't know if I can convey it via this thread but I'm
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif
> *rather fucking excited!*

Sezi is here :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sezi is here :wohoo:

Trin is happy I'm here! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_16.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

u guys are really on a roll with the smileys today! :rofl: 

Sarah I like your new siggie btw! beautiful, yet true!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Chick said:
> 
> 
> It's jaynie... Setting up my friend with a food ticker she hasn't made many posts. She's like KMTEEHOO :haha:
> 
> B I think I am going to stop testing (barring the ones I have :rofl:) this place is no good. I am PREGNANT. When did your beanie's 'fall out' how far were ya? I think I will be ok if I get to Monday. 5 weeks! The digi isn't going to change anything is it?
> 
> I can't phone the lab - In the UK we have to wait for lab to send results back to doctors :( I just phoned and got a 'no' :sad2: Monday it is. Let's hope that I don't begin my period :dust: :dust: :pray: etc etc etc...
> 
> OMG I read this post like 5 times trying to make sense of it....why is this new person posting without even introducing herself?...How does she know KMTEEHOO?...how does she know our beanies fell out?....:wacko:
> 
> Pre-other-babies mc: 5 weeks
> Turtle mc1: 5w 5d (I think)
> Turtle mc 2: 9 w
> 
> (B we are such twins :friends: In Zulu culture we would say "We are twice" :haha:)
> 
> And I echo what twinB has said, our dropped beanies have NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR STICKY BEANIE!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That just gave me a thought for an amusing game one could play on a rainy day: joining in on random threads as though you've been there all along and are really chummy with everyone, straight in with randomness about what you're cooking for dinner and that your skirting boards need a wipedown:rofl:Click to expand...

do it, do it, do it! please, oh please, oh pleeeeease!! :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k-DCrhVQ3U


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka - :yipee: :wohoo: I came to write on your wall. I've missed you lover! I'd be well excited to watch glee even though I've never been allowed to watch it :haha: 

Trin I swear there's a shadow! Aha. I've been mithering my friend to get on here and I did stuff with her today ad she didn't really know the way round bnb! I got her the food ticker... 

Molly and Luna I truly hope the weather is nice for you and that you have beautituous times :kiss: I shall miss you :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka I'm jealous, I love Glee!


----------



## Essie

Molly and Luna, hope you enjoy your trips and get good weather :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

i am sooo uncomfortable right now :/


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i am sooo uncomfortable right now :/

What's up? :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Why? S'up? Is it cause you should have spent today resting?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think those odd twinge feelings i got the other 2 nights could have been mittelshmerz or however you spell it :lol:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm making a poster to hang on the railings at GLEE!


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin, my sis has been to get me some echinacea from her work holland&barret, she would'nt get it me as it says it has a warni ng on for preggo people and the capsules are way to strong and that bebes under 1 are'nt allowed it??


what's up april? i have been uncomfortable wanna sit down all the time but wanna be up all the time is weird!

sezi post piccy of finished poster please


----------



## mummyApril

im just aching bad, no room for little man in there i only hoovered stairs n tidied up before i had to sit down, my back hurts and my sides feel really stretchy if you know what i mean? x


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka that's awesome! I always see those posters and wish I was so creative/organised!


----------



## new mummy2010

sounds good ginge fx


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Just stuffed my face with OH's veggie spag-bol and then he bought me a treat of a chocolate sundae :cloud9: Truth be told, I've eaten too much now but 'twas worth the indigestion :haha:

I had a very busy day talking on the phone and on the webcam, shopping, ironing teeny little clothes and arranging two nursery visits next week.

Going to catch up properly with the day's events....


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> I think those odd twinge feelings i got the other 2 nights could have been mittelshmerz or however you spell it :lol:

:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Who are you going with sezi?


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I think those odd twinge feelings i got the other 2 nights could have been mittelshmerz or however you spell it :lol:
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

I conur! :thumbup: hope so!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> But I actually came on with a really boring piece of information to share with KIT. I've just handwashed my red and white homeknitted jumper I made for LO, the stripey one, and handwash it cold because the first time I washed it warm the red ran into the cream and made it pinky:dohh: It's gone back pretty much to cream now though, just with washing:thumbup: Stop yawning Kit.

:sleep:

Oh, I mean thanks Bethany...seriously, that is useful for the next wash of the resplendant pinkish bedding - maybe a few cold washes will sort it out :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Trin, my sis has been to get me some echinacea from her work holland&barret, she would'nt get it me as it says it has a warni ng on for preggo people and the capsules are way to strong and that bebes under 1 are'nt allowed it??
> 
> 
> what's up april? i have been uncomfortable wanna sit down all the time but wanna be up all the time is weird!
> 
> sezi post piccy of finished poster please

ALL H&B's herbal products say not for pregnant women! It's COMPLETELY safe in pregnancy and I use it all the time with my moms and I took it myself


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley I was gonna say it's probably because the GMC set the guidelines here :shrug: I got my first pack today and in it itself to stop all non prescribed or herbal mess and I thought 'why?' it's probably only because commissioned research hasn't been carried out!! It's probably up to you :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And anyway I came on here to say I've started painting Hollinka's toy chest that I was going to start last night and it's really fun:happydance:

Ooo, any pics yet? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> So look what arrived!!!! :happydance:
> So begins the gratuitous weeing :fool:
> 
> Here's today's stupidly blank test
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263471_10150291619849880_594719879_9236593_4991732_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263842_10150291619309880_594719879_9236579_4258911_n.jpg

'Tis early days...I think you're preggy:shhh:


----------



## Sarachka

for all my lovelies, some *GLEE FRIDAY JOY*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey-...ay&list=WL5CBC3D43004E3347&index=2&playnext=1


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Newbie, gorge invite lovey. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone, hello! I am stupid busy trying to get ready for our camping trip and I didn't get to bed u.til late and slept horribly.... waa waa right?
> 
> Anyway, I nuv you all more than... tiny marshmellos in my cocoa. (that ones for you Trin, my colder than cold turtle friend.)

Oh no Molly :nope: I think I missed you today and haven't even wished you a happy and fun trip - sorry lovely :blush: I hope it is great :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Me and my sore :holly: are going to https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Endormi/zzzzz.gif

G'night chicken pies
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin! I've found myself incredibly jealous that you get to go bed now... Really must start knitting! Then I'll have something to do when everyone else is smoking and that in front of me!


----------



## mummyApril

i think baby is back to transverse :/


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Chick said:
> 
> 
> It's jaynie... Setting up my friend with a food ticker she hasn't made many posts. She's like KMTEEHOO :haha:
> 
> B I think I am going to stop testing (barring the ones I have :rofl:) this place is no good. I am PREGNANT. When did your beanie's 'fall out' how far were ya? I think I will be ok if I get to Monday. 5 weeks! The digi isn't going to change anything is it?
> 
> I can't phone the lab - In the UK we have to wait for lab to send results back to doctors :( I just phoned and got a 'no' :sad2: Monday it is. Let's hope that I don't begin my period :dust: :dust: :pray: etc etc etc...
> 
> OMG I read this post like 5 times trying to make sense of it....why is this new person posting without even introducing herself?...How does she know KMTEEHOO?...how does she know our beanies fell out?....:wacko:
> 
> Pre-other-babies mc: 5 weeks
> Turtle mc1: 5w 5d (I think)
> Turtle mc 2: 9 w
> 
> (B we are such twins :friends: In Zulu culture we would say "We are twice" :haha:)
> 
> And I echo what twinB has said, our dropped beanies have NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR STICKY BEANIE!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That just gave me a thought for an amusing game one could play on a rainy day: joining in on random threads as though you've been there all along and are really chummy with everyone, straight in with randomness about what you're cooking for dinner and that your skirting boards need a wipedown:rofl:Click to expand...

:happydance: I wanna play!! Let's do it...what a fabulously random game :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Is that back to back?


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka that's awesome! I always see those posters and wish I was so creative/organised!

Then you'll like this pic of ME on the BBC's coverage of the 2009 gymnastics world championships with my POSTER for my favourite Aussie gymnast

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/worlds09me.jpg



firstbaby25 said:


> Who are you going with sezi?

Just on my own.


----------



## kit_cat

Luna....I think I might have missed you too....hope your trip is wonderful - take lots of piccies for us please :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Is that back to back?

no lying across me which is prob why im feeling so stretchy


----------



## Essie

Night night Trin :sleep: well x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im just aching bad, no room for little man in there i only hoovered stairs n tidied up before i had to sit down, my back hurts and my sides feel really stretchy if you know what i mean? x

Funnily enough I know EXACTLY what you mean...I think my skin feels constantly stretchy now...it looks like it might burst open it's so taught in places :shock: Thank gawd for the bio-oil! 

Take it easy m'love...you and James are more important than the housework :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

luna and molly i hope you both enjoy your trips :hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i think baby is back to transverse :/

You've still got plenty of time to turn. Mine has been all over the place and only finally settled to head down this week! Baby is just enjoying all the space before it runs out :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im just aching bad, no room for little man in there i only hoovered stairs n tidied up before i had to sit down, my back hurts and my sides feel really stretchy if you know what i mean? x
> 
> Funnily enough I know EXACTLY what you mean...I think my skin feels constantly stretchy now...it looks like it might burst open it's so taught in places :shock: Thank gawd for the bio-oil!
> 
> Take it easy m'love...you and James are more important than the housework :hugs:Click to expand...

yes were in the same boat, thinking i might have to buy some stretchy oil just incase! i do have to do housework (the girls and jay are messy) but i have calmed down, although i want to do it! the washing pile is still sittin there lol x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Me and my sore :holly: are going to https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Endormi/zzzzz.gif
> 
> G'night chicken pies
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Night night Trin - hope you are feeling much better and sleep well :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think baby is back to transverse :/
> 
> You've still got plenty of time to turn. Mine has been all over the place and only finally settled to head down this week! Baby is just enjoying all the space before it runs out :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah i just panic as my eldest was breech! not what i want this time lol x


----------



## mummyApril

good night Trin hope you sleep well and pee on a stick in the moro :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooh wobble wobble about my biking event on Sundayhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif This will be my first foray back into the organised sports event world since :baby: was sucked out by the ventouse. I'm shit scared but really excited too, to be out alone on a bike in the middle of nowhere with a very long way to pedal home! So just having a big old wobble tonight, get it out my system for Sunday! It must be how old rock stars feel when they suddenly decide to produce another album in their late 60's:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I am SO running out of ze energeeeee required to get through the day. :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

Bethany im sure youll do fab on your bike ride x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I suppose it could be worse, I could be about to have a baby:shock::shock::shock:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooooh wobble wobble about my biking event on Sundayhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif This will be my first foray back into the organised sports event world since :baby: was sucked out by the ventouse. I'm shit scared but really excited too, to be out alone on a bike in the middle of nowhere with a very long way to pedal home! So just having a big old wobble tonight, get it out my system for Sunday! It must be how old rock stars feel when they suddenly decide to produce another album in their late 60's:haha:

Wobble ye not my lovely....you know you're an athlete of stupendous proportions, we know you're an athlete of stupendous proportions....look at all those men's butts you keep kicking at swimbulation. I rest my case! You're a champ! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly i have found recently i have no energy either :/


----------



## Essie

B, I'm sure your bike ride will go well. You've done so much training, you'll be fab :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am SO running out of ze energeeeee required to get through the day. :sleep:

Well just let OH and everyone else do the running around Molly....you need to take it easy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> But I actually came on with a really boring piece of information to share with KIT. I've just handwashed my red and white homeknitted jumper I made for LO, the stripey one, and handwash it cold because the first time I washed it warm the red ran into the cream and made it pinky:dohh: It's gone back pretty much to cream now though, just with washing:thumbup: Stop yawning Kit.
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> Oh, I mean thanks Bethany...seriously, that is useful for the next wash of the resplendant pinkish bedding - maybe a few cold washes will sort it out :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well it was you who brought _*The Most Boringest Subject Ever Discussed In The History Of This Thread*_ up in the first place, I was only trying to be nice and going out of my way to contribute so that you didn't feel like BillyScottishNoMates :shrug:

:tease:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I suppose it could be worse, I could be about to have a baby:shock::shock::shock:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif

No idea what you mean my dear...on 4th July, I shall be doing nothing more than a large poo....'tis easy :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I suppose it could be worse, I could be about to have a baby:shock::shock::shock:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif
> 
> No idea what you mean my dear...on 4th July, I shall be doing nothing more than a large poo....'tis easy :shrug:Click to expand...

Well said Kit, that's what I'm telling myself :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> But I actually came on with a really boring piece of information to share with KIT. I've just handwashed my red and white homeknitted jumper I made for LO, the stripey one, and handwash it cold because the first time I washed it warm the red ran into the cream and made it pinky:dohh: It's gone back pretty much to cream now though, just with washing:thumbup: Stop yawning Kit.
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> Oh, I mean thanks Bethany...seriously, that is useful for the next wash of the resplendant pinkish bedding - maybe a few cold washes will sort it out :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it was you who brought _*The Most Boringest Subject Ever Discussed In The History Of This Thread*_ up in the first place, I was only trying to be nice and going out of my way to contribute so that you didn't feel like BillyScottishNoMates :shrug:
> 
> :tease:Click to expand...

:sulk: I don't care if I am boring...in fact I'm proud to be a boring, mat leave, mind numbed preggo :smug:


----------



## Sarachka

You could very well do a big poo Kit!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can send a work in progress pic but there's lots to do yet....


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I suppose it could be worse, I could be about to have a baby:shock::shock::shock:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif
> 
> No idea what you mean my dear...on 4th July, I shall be doing nothing more than a large poo....'tis easy :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said Kit, that's what I'm telling myself :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes, I'm sure we'll be asking ourselves what on earth all the fuss was about :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!

:blush: I know :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

April, I believe we may be "twice" :haha: lack of energy, back to being transverse baby boys....two girls.... twins for sure. :hugs:

Kit, I have no one else to leave it all too. My OH is off at work and when he gets home its time to pack up the car and leave. :nope: I has to doos it all bys muh-self. *pout* in all fairness, it was supposed to be a joint effort last night but OH had to pick up the bunkbeds from the store last night and drop miss pretty kitty alice at my sisters. I wasn't feeling to fab so I curled on the couch and half watched a movie.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April, I believe we may be "twice" :haha: lack of energy, back to being transverse baby boys....two girls.... twins for sure. :hugs:
> 
> Kit, I have no one else to leave it all too. My OH is off at work and when he gets home its time to pack up the car and leave. :nope: I has to doos it all bys muh-self. *pout* in all fairness, it was supposed to be a joint effort last night but OH had to pick up the bunkbeds from the store last night and drop miss pretty kitty alice at my sisters. I wasn't feeling to fab so I curled on the couch and half watched a movie.

Oh...'tis a bit rubbish when your get up and go has got up and gone though eh? I hope OH can take over when he gets back for the duration of the weekend then. Hope it's as chilled as poss. :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly that's a bit pants for you! I hope that you feel better soon or at least tire yourself so your first night camping isn't so bad and you'll be soooo :sleep:

Sarachka that's awesome - have you posted it before? Did I know that you had done that? I'd have come with you... I dunno why, I feel bad for you even though you're ridiculously excited and you'll have the time of your life :shrug:

Kit & Essie - you'll be fine! As will you Bethany I had faith in all you beauties. I seen ash do it and for a while I was like :shock: but now I might actually be giving birth in 9 months i'm seeing how easy it was really for all the rewards :cloud9: and B - really? Don't you know you can do anything now you've actually squeezed a bebe out!

April - I seriously hope you feel better soon :nope: good! OH is making me watch Wimbledon cause we hate Andy Murray *runs away from Kit* :haha: 

Hayley... Weren't you and OH at hossy today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not at all at all finished but what I did this afternoon/evening.. but the light is beginning to fail now so I'm stopping... The background colour will be a kind of sea/pea-green, that turquoise is just a base coat...And still got all the pink flowers and faces to do on the dolls, and the rest of the box!!!
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 2









027.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...

I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:


----------



## Essie

Love it B! Come over here and paint me one?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit & Essie - you'll be fine! As will you Bethany I had faith in all you beauties. I seen ash do it and for a while I was like :shock: but now I might actually be giving birth in 9 months i'm seeing how easy it was really for all the rewards :cloud9: and B - really? Don't you know you can do anything now you've actually squeezed a bebe out!
> 
> 
> Thanks Jaynie I'll think of your words in the dire moments and will have renewed energy:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## firstbaby25

You need:

The Doves - There Goes the Fear... Tuuuuuuuuune (said in my slightly I live nr Manchester accent :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Not at all at all finished but what I did this afternoon/evening.. but the light is beginning to fail now so I'm stopping... The background colour will be a kind of sea/pea-green, that turquoise is just a base coat...And still got all the pink flowers and faces to do on the dolls, and the rest of the box!!!

Wow! Fabbo you clever girl! Have you done the Russian dolls freehand?


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...

And me... Since I heard it I've randomly obsessed about it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka that's awesome! I always see those posters and wish I was so creative/organised!
> 
> Then you'll like this pic of ME on the BBC's coverage of the 2009 gymnastics world championships with my POSTER for my favourite Aussie gymnast
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/worlds09me.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Who are you going with sezi?Click to expand...
> 
> Just on my own.Click to expand...

Ho ho ho I can see why the photographer took a pic of you, gorge babe with amazing apparatus :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...

Not a very nice thought is it? However, the midwives have seen it all (and worse) before. Also, the midwife that took my last antenatal class told me that they will know if you are not pushing properly as your bowels should be open..if they are not, they will tell you off :blush: Oh the humilification of it all. That's probably a very naive thing for me to say though because come that time, I'm pretty sure the last thing I'll care about is giving birth to a poo :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Love the box B... I'm so excited to one day, hopefully with this blastocyst, do that. And I kind of love that still shot of sezi too... It's so nonchalent and lovely!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> And me... Since I heard it I've randomly obsessed about it!Click to expand...

You know I wonder to this day what I did faeces-wise during LO's birth. Given I was in labour for 14hrs and under an Epi for the latter part of that I'm bound to have produced something no? But the nurses were so polite! At no point did they come to me with some poo on a sheet and ask if I'd like to examine my Labour Motion and whether DH would like to eat it. Must be a French decorum thing:shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a very nice thought is it? However, the midwives have seen it all (and worse) before. Also, the midwife that took my last antenatal class told me that they will know if you are not pushing properly as your bowels should be open..if they are not, they will tell you off :blush: Oh the humilification of it all. That's probably a very naive thing for me to say though because come that time, I'm pretty sure the last thing I'll care about is giving birth to a poo :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sure once i'm in labour I won't care, it's just the thought of it makes me cringe. One of the ladies on One born every minute USA was worried about it, and while she was pushing the midwife said to her partner do you want to see the head? He said "i want to, but she doesn't want me to" and the lady said "because i know i'm pooing, i can smell it" :wacko: I think that's what bothers me, doing it in front of DH rather than the midwives :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> And me... Since I heard it I've randomly obsessed about it!Click to expand...
> 
> You know I wonder to this day what I did faeces-wise during LO's birth. Given I was in labour for 14hrs and under an Epi for the latter part of that I'm bound to have produced something no? But the nurses were so polite! At no point did they come to me with some poo on a sheet and ask if I'd like to examine my Labour Motion and whether DH would like to eat it. Must be a French decorum thing:shrug:Click to expand...

So they didn't even rub your nose in it to teach you a lesson? :shrug: Phew!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not at all at all finished but what I did this afternoon/evening.. but the light is beginning to fail now so I'm stopping... The background colour will be a kind of sea/pea-green, that turquoise is just a base coat...And still got all the pink flowers and faces to do on the dolls, and the rest of the box!!!
> 
> Wow! Fabbo you clever girl! Have you done the Russian dolls freehand?Click to expand...

Aie aie m'lass


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> And me... Since I heard it I've randomly obsessed about it!Click to expand...
> 
> You know I wonder to this day what I did faeces-wise during LO's birth. Given I was in labour for 14hrs and under an Epi for the latter part of that I'm bound to have produced something no? But the nurses were so polite! At no point did they come to me with some poo on a sheet and ask if I'd like to examine my Labour Motion and whether DH would like to eat it. Must be a French decorum thing:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So they didn't even rub your nose in it to teach you a lesson? :shrug: Phew!Click to expand...

:rofl:

Ho ho ho too funny! 

"That'll learn ya Woman! We want Babies in this unit, not stinking poos!"


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a very nice thought is it? However, the midwives have seen it all (and worse) before. Also, the midwife that took my last antenatal class told me that they will know if you are not pushing properly as your bowels should be open..if they are not, they will tell you off :blush: Oh the humilification of it all. That's probably a very naive thing for me to say though because come that time, I'm pretty sure the last thing I'll care about is giving birth to a poo :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure once i'm in labour I won't care, it's just the thought of it makes me cringe. One of the ladies on One born every minute USA was worried about it, and while she was pushing the midwife said to her partner do you want to see the head? He said "i want to, but she doesn't want me to" and the lady said "because i know i'm pooing, i can smell it" :wacko: I think that's what bothers me, doing it in front of DH rather than the midwives :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: Point taken...but then he's about to be introduced to a whole world of poo, puke and whatever else so let's just assume it's a gentle intro :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> And me... Since I heard it I've randomly obsessed about it!Click to expand...
> 
> You know I wonder to this day what I did faeces-wise during LO's birth. Given I was in labour for 14hrs and under an Epi for the latter part of that I'm bound to have produced something no? But the nurses were so polite! At no point did they come to me with some poo on a sheet and ask if I'd like to examine my Labour Motion and whether DH would like to eat it. Must be a French decorum thing:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So they didn't even rub your nose in it to teach you a lesson? :shrug: Phew!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Ho ho ho too funny!
> 
> "That'll learn ya Woman! We want Babies in this unit, not stinking poos!"Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a very nice thought is it? However, the midwives have seen it all (and worse) before. Also, the midwife that took my last antenatal class told me that they will know if you are not pushing properly as your bowels should be open..if they are not, they will tell you off :blush: Oh the humilification of it all. That's probably a very naive thing for me to say though because come that time, I'm pretty sure the last thing I'll care about is giving birth to a poo :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure once i'm in labour I won't care, it's just the thought of it makes me cringe. One of the ladies on One born every minute USA was worried about it, and while she was pushing the midwife said to her partner do you want to see the head? He said "i want to, but she doesn't want me to" and the lady said "because i know i'm pooing, i can smell it" :wacko: I think that's what bothers me, doing it in front of DH rather than the midwives :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Point taken...but then he's about to be introduced to a whole world of poo, puke and whatever else so let's just assume it's a gentle intro :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Good plan. I'll keep telling myself that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Love the box B... I'm so excited to one day, hopefully with this blastocyst, do that. And I kind of love that still shot of sezi too... It's so nonchalent and lovely!

It's a lovely pic. Poor Sarachka :nope: I think she soooo hides her light under a bushel. At least we here all know she does :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:
 

> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Love the box B... I'm so excited to one day, hopefully with this blastocyst, do that. And I kind of love that still shot of sezi too... It's so nonchalent and lovely!
> 
> It's a lovely pic. Poor Sarachka :nope: I think she soooo hides her light under a bushel. At least we here all know she does :hugs:Click to expand...

Totally agree....I've said it before and I'll say it again - If only she could see what everyone else does, inside and out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel like I should be like essie's bear last night, but I don't want to ever go to bed ever :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Right, off to bed for me. Have a busy day planned tomorrow so need to get some much needed :sleep: Night night x


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I feel like I should be like essie's bear last night, but I don't want to ever go to bed ever :wohoo:

Haha, I am being like the bear and going to sleep :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I feel like I should be like essie's bear last night, but I don't want to ever go to bed ever :wohoo:

You going to pull an allnighter like Sezi??


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Right, off to bed for me. Have a busy day planned tomorrow so need to get some much needed :sleep: Night night x

Goodnight Essie - I wish you a great sleep :thumbup::sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Love the box B... I'm so excited to one day, hopefully with this blastocyst, do that. And I kind of love that still shot of sezi too... It's so nonchalent and lovely!
> 
> It's a lovely pic. Poor Sarachka :nope: I think she soooo hides her light under a bushel. At least we here all know she does :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally agree....I've said it before and I'll say it again - If only she could see what everyone else does, inside and out.Click to expand...

We were within a hair's breadth of meeting her too Kit:cry: And I obviously don't say that to make you feel guilty Sarachka, but because I really wanted to meet you and I'm spoilt and selfish like that :brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I've noticed I get my mittelschmerz pains when I'm at the main house lappy (that sounds like an American thang, Main House Lappy :haha:) so it must be the seat angle combined with the cycling muscle angle.

Kit one day when your baby is asleep and you're feeling cheeky can we play the "Random Posts" game?:haha: And Trin will be with us too in her *Over-Paranoid Bedrest for 9 months* which starts as from Monday:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually I've noticed I get my mittelschmerz pains when I'm at the main house lappy (that sounds like an American thang, Main House Lappy :haha:) so it must be the seat angle combined with the cycling muscle angle.
> 
> Kit one day when your baby is asleep and you're feeling cheeky can we play the "Random Posts" game?:haha: And Trin will be with us too in her *Over-Paranoid Bedrest for 9 months* which starts as from Monday:happydance:

:haha:

:happydance: I will look forward to that for sure :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Andy Murray won!! *runs away from Jaynie and Adam* :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

You guys are so nice to me, thank you. Most people are work just think I'm an eccentric odd ball.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> You guys are so nice to me, thank you. Most people are work just think I'm an eccentric odd ball.

..well we didn't say you weren't one of them too :winkwink:

Poofucks to the work people anyway!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> You guys are so nice to me, thank you. Most people are work just think I'm an eccentric odd ball.

Move abroad Sarachka!Everyone thinks that of me but it passes as 'foreign eccentricity' which is somehow more acceptable:shrug: I am 'Le Inglish Woman' 

I must go to bed, dragging my pillows like the sad but good bear.


----------



## firstbaby25

My thoughts exactly kit! :haha: I know! I just seen, my OH isn't too happy...

I nuv you guys. I'd have cracked up without you this week, however without you would I have cracked up at all :-k (kind of a mad thought there). I just had that thought, as I'm sat here with OH & his friend (who is drinking), sigh! I'm keeping in line with my signature and being all PMA and allowing myself to get a bit excited over some of the literature that I got given today.

Night essie :sleep: well. Hope tomorrow, whatever you are doing, is just lovely for you :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B, sweet dreams...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm never going to bed ever ever:wohoo: 


*dragged off to bed by DH*

night night love you all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> My thoughts exactly kit! :haha: I know! I just seen, my OH isn't too happy...
> 
> I nuv you guys. I'd have cracked up without you this week, however without you would I have cracked up at all :-k (kind of a mad thought there). I just had that thought, as I'm sat here with OH & his friend (who is drinking), sigh! I'm keeping in line with my signature and being all PMA and allowing myself to get a bit excited over some of the literature that I got given today.
> 
> Night essie :sleep: well. Hope tomorrow, whatever you are doing, is just lovely for you :thumbup:

Nail on the head there Jaynie, we've done you in!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night B....sleep like an ickle log :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly kit! :haha: I know! I just seen, my OH isn't too happy...
> 
> I nuv you guys. I'd have cracked up without you this week, however without you would I have cracked up at all :-k (kind of a mad thought there). I just had that thought, as I'm sat here with OH & his friend (who is drinking), sigh! I'm keeping in line with my signature and being all PMA and allowing myself to get a bit excited over some of the literature that I got given today.
> 
> Night essie :sleep: well. Hope tomorrow, whatever you are doing, is just lovely for you :thumbup:
> 
> Nail on the head there Jaynie, we've done you in!!!Click to expand...

Yeah but I'll forgive ya cause ya dust do it on purpose and I wouldn't swap a one of yer not fer nuthink!! :haha: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly kit! :haha: I know! I just seen, my OH isn't too happy...
> 
> I nuv you guys. I'd have cracked up without you this week, however without you would I have cracked up at all :-k (kind of a mad thought there). I just had that thought, as I'm sat here with OH & his friend (who is drinking), sigh! I'm keeping in line with my signature and being all PMA and allowing myself to get a bit excited over some of the literature that I got given today.
> 
> Night essie :sleep: well. Hope tomorrow, whatever you are doing, is just lovely for you :thumbup:
> 
> Nail on the head there Jaynie, we've done you in!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but I'll forgive ya cause ya dust do it on purpose and I wouldn't swap a one of yer not fer nuthink!! :haha: :kiss:Click to expand...

:friends:


----------



## kit_cat

Time for bed for me now....:sleep:

Night night :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a very nice thought is it? However, the midwives have seen it all (and worse) before. Also, the midwife that took my last antenatal class told me that they will know if you are not pushing properly as your bowels should be open..if they are not, they will tell you off :blush: Oh the humilification of it all. That's probably a very naive thing for me to say though because come that time, I'm pretty sure the last thing I'll care about is giving birth to a poo :shrug:Click to expand...

seriously you wont care! lol! although i had a clear out before i started contractions, they didnt tell me if i did poo! i dont think i did lol! im sure i didnt! but you really just dont care lol x


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls, just a quick hello and goodbye! We're leaving for camping and I likely won't have cell service, so I'll be back Sunday night! 

Hugs and kisses!


----------



## kit_cat

Enjoy Luna!!! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night Kit... Sleep well! 

Luna have a great time. I'll likely see you Monday unless you're back relatively early and then I should be 5 weeks :yipee:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bai Luna have a great time :D


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/41dd3ccc.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

night all xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi is that your poster? :flower: 

Night April... I'm getting tired... So that's something!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie's here :yipee: :wohoo: 

You still working or what? I'm watching eddy murphy - delirious :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Whew! Finally finished that project, with 6 minutes to spare before quitting time. :dance: I have a headache now, but I'm glad the day is over. :yipee: I'll have a proper catch up when i get home, but while it's on my mind, 

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY APRIL!!! :cake: I know it's tomorrow, but I'm rarely on over the weekends. besides, I'm sure it's almost tomorrow where u are any way :winkwink:

TTYL :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ginge!


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Newbie's here :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> You still working or what? I'm watching eddy murphy - delirious :rofl:

Nope! :wohoo: Goofing off until 5 :haha: How's your day been? I'll be on later to catch up some if you're still up


----------



## firstbaby25

I might be :winkwink: I'm ok! Overwhelmed and up and down but ok. I think, bebe survives another day :haha: no sign of :witch: o how I wish I only found out today! :-k naughty B!


----------



## firstbaby25

How's your Friday been precious? I do miss your face around here :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: hi jaynie :D


----------



## firstbaby25

My OH has let me get a head start in bed cause i'm forgetful (which means tired as I don't often feel tired)... Buuuut, I have random cramps and pains... You know it's gonna keep me up LOL!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I suppose it could be worse, I could be about to have a baby:shock::shock::shock:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif
> 
> No idea what you mean my dear...on 4th July, I shall be doing nothing more than a large poo....'tis easy :shrug:Click to expand...

*ahem* she meant the 3rd :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> My OH has let me get a head start in bed cause i'm forgetful (which means tired as I don't often feel tired)... Buuuut, I have random cramps and pains... You know it's gonna keep me up LOL!

i hope you're resting well and those random pains and cramps are just beanie getting all nice and snuggly. I sent him (or her) some sticky dust :winkwink: 
:dust:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah that's my poster but unless you watch glee you won't get the quote


----------



## Sarachka

*Happy birthday april!!!!*

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/Victorianangel_album/Birthday/h_birthday.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy birthday April! Have a lovely day :hugs: :kiss: :hug: :wohoo: :yipee: 

Sezi... It's awesome, you are a genius. Seriously wish I could create shit like that!

Newbie :hugs: thanks for the dust. I suspect bebe lives another day :D my cramps have died down and could also be wind!!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all

Happy birthday April !!! Luna and Molly have a fab camping trip !! Get lots of lovely pics for us x 

Enjoy glee my love ! It will be brilliant

Hey jaynie - don't worry about the cramps tiz all normal !!! 

Morning everyone else !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Happy birthday April! Have a lovely day :hugs: :kiss: :hug: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Sezi... It's awesome, you are a genius. Seriously wish I could create shit like that!
> 
> Newbie :hugs: thanks for the dust. I suspect bebe lives another day :D my cramps have died down and could also be wind!!


Dude all I did was cut out a load of letters and glue them on, even blind people With no hands or scissors could do that!! Bethaney is the real artist. I WISH I could free hand draw like her but I can't draw AT ALL


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/reception-colis.gifSARACHKAAAAAAAAA!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/reception-colis.gif

FANK YOOOOOO!!

I have your beautiful shiny silver parcel and the amazing nommos inside!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Will post pics so all the turts can drool over what I have:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/0006.gifBON ANNIVERSAIRE APRIL!!!!:cake:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday April! Have a lovely day :hugs: :kiss: :hug: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Sezi... It's awesome, you are a genius. Seriously wish I could create shit like that!
> 
> Newbie :hugs: thanks for the dust. I suspect bebe lives another day :D my cramps have died down and could also be wind!!
> 
> 
> Dude all I did was cut out a load of letters and glue them on, even blind people With no hands or scissors could do that!! Bethaney is the real artist. I WISH I could free hand draw like her but I can't draw AT ALLClick to expand...

I disagree, you do need scissors:haha: It's a wicked poster though Sarachka, I love it!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hey sezi! Do you always pit yourself down?! I couldn't do that I'm not resourceful enough! 

No cramps anymore :happydance:... 

Sending myself some :dust: :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

First and most important things first.......


:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY APRIL!!!!! :cake:
Hope you have a fabulous day! Is this the day your sis' is having her do??


We're moving back upstairs this weekend i.e. no longer going to be sleeping in the downstairs bedroom - that will be back to a guest room. So, to the red room for us (or maybe the pink room now:shrug:) so we are next to the nursery when jaundice baby is ready to sleep in there as 'tis next door to the red room :thumbup:

So what y'all up to this weekend then??

:flower:


----------



## addie25

Here I go I'm a scared and excited turtle! I hate getting put to sleep I hope I don't feel sick after!


----------



## kit_cat

Love your poster Sarachka! 'Tis beeyootifool :thumbup: I have to admit I don' geddit but that's just cos I'm not Gleeful. I hope you have an amazing time when you go to see it :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh addie! How could I forget... GL today - you'll be fine :thumbup: I think you've survived the injections and whatnot really well! :yipee:

:hugs: :kisses:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Here I go I'm a scared and excited turtle! I hate getting put to sleep I hope I don't feel sick after!

Good luck with whatever the day brings addie - everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here we are, my splendiferous gifts:cloud9: And the shoes Sachka so kindly got me from e bay because I'm inept at modern transactions:hugs: I only buy things that I can hand over a small pouch of coins or a handful of magic beans in exchange for. The wrapping was all silver with a fancy address label by the way. Typical Sarachka loveliness:thumbup:

The Branston goods are _*all mine*_ so hands off no grabbing! :grr:
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 5









006.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









008.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

All gorge stuff Sezi and Holly.....those shoes are undoubtedly THE CUTEST ickle shoes EVER!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooooh wobble wobble about my biking event on Sundayhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif This will be my first foray back into the organised sports event world since :baby: was sucked out by the ventouse. I'm shit scared but really excited too, to be out alone on a bike in the middle of nowhere with a very long way to pedal home! So just having a big old wobble tonight, get it out my system for Sunday! It must be how old rock stars feel when they suddenly decide to produce another album in their late 60's:haha:


Haha B you will be fab you are our RESIDENT TURTLE CYCLING CHAMP!!!

Also the chest is loVely, you are soo talented + have oodles of patience wish I had a hidden talent!




firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that's a bit pants for you! I hope that you feel better soon or at least tire yourself so your first night camping isn't so bad and you'll be soooo :sleep:
> 
> Sarachka that's awesome - have you posted it before? Did I know that you had done that? I'd have come with you... I dunno why, I feel bad for you even though you're ridiculously excited and you'll have the time of your life :shrug:
> 
> Kit & Essie - you'll be fine! As will you Bethany I had faith in all you beauties. I seen ash do it and for a while I was like :shock: but now I might actually be giving birth in 9 months i'm seeing how easy it was really for all the rewards :cloud9: and B - really? Don't you know you can do anything now you've actually squeezed a bebe out!
> 
> April - I seriously hope you feel better soon :nope: good! OH is making me watch Wimbledon cause we hate Andy Murray *runs away from Kit* :haha:
> 
> Hayley... Weren't you and OH at hossy today?

Yep jaynie we were they now want to wire him up to computers and see how much pressure he puts through each leg ! All very medical and was scary like been In a court room with loads of drs and surgeons questioning him and bending his leg around lol! How are ypu and beany have you managed a big fart hehe!!

Happy b'day april


----------



## addie25

Here I go I'm a scared and excited turtle! I hate getting put to sleep I hope I don't feel sick after!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayles you made me :lol: then! No wind no nothing... Tender bbs that's it :shrug: that's why I can't believe it... 

Well what's actually up with his leg? T'is no good :nope: 

Addie - double post but GL again :thumbup: I think you'll be fine :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou Sarachka:hugs: I have a couple of ickle turtle mail things to post..

I'm drinking coffee:coffee:

It's weird not having baby swimmers on a Saturday, not until September now. The pool is closed for a couple of weeks for maintenance but when it re opens I'll go anyway :thumbup:

I've discovered this morning that IC's have lines on them before you even wee. I did one to double check I was not pregnant before my big day tomorrow and had a very mild case of line eye so did another and also had very mild line eye so looked at a virgin one and also had line eye:dohh: I do so love wee'ing on sticks, it's so weird why one would though:shrug: And I love squinting and taking pics of the things and I'm not even ttc. Is it an official "syndrome" people like me have do you think?

This is the poster for my event tomorrow, getting excited but I have a nervous feeling in the pit of my stomach too, the adrenalin is beginning to course already I think!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

B I'm so excited for your race! I think I have adrenaline for it! I'm off to swimming with Erin tomorrow. I should be ok right? Gentle exercise and all that?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Addie my dear, keep being as brave as you've been so far:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B I'm so excited for your race! I think I have adrenaline for it! I'm off to swimming with Erin tomorrow. I should be ok right? Gentle exercise and all that?!

Oh yes I swam all the way through with Holly:thumbup:

It's not actually even a race which is why it's odd I'm so nervous, but a "challenge"- that old clichéd thing of being confronted by just yourself, it feels like a long time since I've had to do that, since my whole being has been absorbed by Holly for a while now!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I bought loads and loads of food this morning to take with me:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Hayley:hugs: Thanks I hope I can live up to that grand title:haha:

DH is taking his boys to see The Black Eyed Peas tonight, so glad I'm not going, not my cup of tea:wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou everyone! :D your all so kind!
Kit my sister is having all the pampering done today, iv given up on whats meant to be happening now we were meant to be going for a meal, my mum said she had booked whole day and evening off for me, which has now turnt into she has to leave at 6 30 for a party, and my sister isnt coming until 4 so it doesnt look like we will be going for a meal so im just chilling at home with the girls (jays doing the housework lol) im about to watch being human series 1 that my girls (jay) bought me as i love it!

last night i had a reallly swollen foot (just the one) and when i bent it it hurt? made me worry as iv never had that swollen before! but seems ok this morning! 

anyway Sara i hope you have a brill time at glee! goodluck Addie and everyone else have a brilliant day :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

For your on topic entertainment and education:flower:

It's no wonder I get line eye when you see how liney the thing is when it's not even pee'd on!!:wacko: It has deep indentations where the test and control lines are, which casts a deceptive shadow, as you can see on the virgin test. DanishCrapSticks.
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 4









011.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5









014.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to put some tatty-poes on to bake and prepare my kit for tomorrow:argh: Have a lovely birthday day April and enjoy Glee Sarachka!:yipee:

Happy saturdays everyone else:hugs: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Crunchie

good luck addie ! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

those are very mean IC's....have you told them off ?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> thankyou everyone! :D your all so kind!
> Kit my sister is having all the pampering done today, iv given up on whats meant to be happening now we were meant to be going for a meal, my mum said she had booked whole day and evening off for me, which has now turnt into she has to leave at 6 30 for a party, and my sister isnt coming until 4 so it doesnt look like we will be going for a meal so im just chilling at home with the girls (jays doing the housework lol) im about to watch being human series 1 that my girls (jay) bought me as i love it!
> 
> last night i had a reallly swollen foot (just the one) and when i bent it it hurt? made me worry as iv never had that swollen before! but seems ok this morning!
> 
> anyway Sara i hope you have a brill time at glee! goodluck Addie and everyone else have a brilliant day :) x

Hopefully no matter what, your day will be great April :flower:

I love Being Human too :thumbup:

Re your swollen foot...don't worry too much, my legs, ankles and feet are like this constantly - I'm glad you haven't had this until now. Isn't pregnancy glam :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my Holly....the ICs :shrug: :-k I'm not sure what to say about them.

So how long do you anticipate your event will take you tomorrow then? I wish I could come and cheer you on :thumbup: It's very exciting and you're going to love it :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> For your on topic entertainment and education:flower:
> 
> It's no wonder I get line eye when you see how liney the thing is when it's not even pee'd on!!:wacko: It has deep indentations where the test and control lines are, which casts a deceptive shadow, as you can see on the virgin test. DanishCrapSticks.

you might want to hit me, but the indents look white whereas one that been peed on i think i can see a line :/


----------



## mummyApril

Kit you have single figures! 9 days omg! woo hoo


----------



## kit_cat

I just had a massive dose of perspective. I have been on the phone to my friend this morning. She attended her Uncle's funeral on Thursday - 'twas a very sad affair with his wife (my friend's aunt) wailing over the coffin :cry: They'd been married for over 50 years. Yesterday, his wife died. She just gave up. Her funeral will now be exactly a week after her husbands. Live for today eh?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit you have single figures! 9 days omg! woo hoo

I know - scary :argh:


----------



## mummyApril

o Kit thats sad, but they say you can die of a broken heart :(


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> o Kit thats sad, but they say you can die of a broken heart :(

:cry:

Whoah - I'm hormonal!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> I just had a massive dose of perspective. I have been on the phone to my friend this morning. She attended her Uncle's funeral on Thursday - 'twas a very sad affair with his wife (my friend's aunt) wailing over the coffin :cry: They'd been married for over 50 years. Yesterday, his wife died. She just gave up. Her funeral will now be exactly a week after her husbands. Live for today eh?

I had this yesterday... I was at my desk moaning away in my head and I manage to rehouse a person who's little girl caught meningitis at a few months old and sadly lost her feet and hands..... It broke my heart ! I just wish I could do so much more......really makes you realise what is important !


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> o Kit thats sad, but they say you can die of a broken heart :(
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Whoah - I'm hormonal!Click to expand...

blimey don't read my post then ladies !


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh my Holly....the ICs :shrug: :-k I'm not sure what to say about them.
> 
> So how long do you anticipate your event will take you tomorrow then? I wish I could come and cheer you on :thumbup: It's very exciting and you're going to love it :happydance:

Just come on to change my mood indicator because getting my stuff together has got me EXCITED!:happydance: About 7hrs I reckon Kit, depending on how many hills and how much mud there is:wacko: I have food for 3 weeks though just in case:pizza:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For your on topic entertainment and education:flower:
> 
> It's no wonder I get line eye when you see how liney the thing is when it's not even pee'd on!!:wacko: It has deep indentations where the test and control lines are, which casts a deceptive shadow, as you can see on the virgin test. DanishCrapSticks.
> 
> you might want to hit me, but the indents look white whereas one that been peed on i think i can see a line :/Click to expand...

No it's as white as day in real life. I'm actually really hoping I'm not pregnant just for once since I really want this year's holiday to be cool, last year I was breastfeeding so not entirely free to do as I pleased and the year before had bump. So those ic's are just being naughty to freak me out but I know I'm not pregnant since I avoided sex once I got my opks and have no symptoms, I'm just being a worry pants at the slightest headache or twinge or high temp! Also DH would kill me if I was! I wouldn't be able to tell him, I'd have to be like one of those mad women and hide the baby from DH in the cellar until it's old enough to leave home:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:happy bday april!!!:wohoo:

gl addie x

https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8730/allbcos.jpg
plaque for nursery...

https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6458/madwish.jpg

nursey sticker arrived.havent started nursery yet :wacko:

and couldnt resist these slippers 0-3 months :) https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1958/timmyl.jpg


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Here I go I'm a scared and excited turtle! I hate getting put to sleep I hope I don't feel sick after!

Good luck Addie, hope it all goes okay :thumbup:

Sarachka - Love your Glee poster, hope you have a fab time. I'm mega jealous.

Happy Birthday April! Hope you're enjoying Being Human (brilliant programme!) and having a good relaxing time while Jay does the housework :thumbup:

Kit - that's sad, happens quite often I think. People just give up once their husband/wife has gone :cry:


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi:
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8730/allbcos.jpg
> plaque for nursery...
> 
> https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6458/madwish.jpg
> 
> nursey sticker arrived.havent started nursery yet :wacko:
> 
> and couldnt resist these slippers 0-3 months :) https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1958/timmyl.jpg

I love the plaque and the stickers. We've just been putting up our wall stickers. 

The slippers are adorable, my mum has bought some with little rabbits on them :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: We've just remembered (on hearing loud music everywhere and seeing loads of people around:dohh:) that it's the summer festival in our village today!!!:wohoo: Youpeee, taking Holly out to have some fun:happydance: I'll get you some pics if there's anything exciting!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi:happy bday april!!!:wohoo:
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8730/allbcos.jpg
> plaque for nursery...
> 
> https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6458/madwish.jpg
> 
> nursey sticker arrived.havent started nursery yet :wacko:
> 
> and couldnt resist these slippers 0-3 months :) https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1958/timmyl.jpg

Lovely goodies Clare:hugs: Holly had rabbit slippers like those:awww:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8730/allbcos.jpg
> plaque for nursery...
> 
> https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6458/madwish.jpg
> 
> nursey sticker arrived.havent started nursery yet :wacko:
> 
> and couldnt resist these slippers 0-3 months :) https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1958/timmyl.jpg
> 
> I love the plaque and the stickers. We've just been putting up our wall stickers.
> 
> The slippers are adorable, my mum has bought some with little rabbits on them :)Click to expand...

i brought too.do u want pair ill send if in uk? :)


----------



## cassie04

Hi firstbaby25!

I noticed you commented on my thread and have now come to the conclusion i am pregnant after taking a million pregnancy tests!

Its still scary with all the cramping!

I also seem to want to do a #2 more often!

I have just read that If you have PCOS (What i have) you are more likely to have a miscarriage. When i go to see my doc to confirm on mon do you think i should request and early scan and mention this? as google seems to tell me PCOS in an issue for the first trimester!

We seem to be around the same time! how exciting

How you feeling!?

Cassie xxx


----------



## emandi

Lovely weekend everyone :hi:
... and HAPPY BIRTHDAY APRIL :cake:

A bit sad today, my DH is working and it's our anniversary :sad1:
Btw I took some pics of my tiny "bump" today, can upload them tomorrow if you like? :shrug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: cassie! Have you been doing naughty google? Step away from google! It's terrible, even if there are higher rates of mc amongst PCOS sufferers that doesn't mean that it'll happen to your baby! 

I feel fine... Worryingly :blush: resisting the temptation to get another digi...

Emandi did you do digi's? 

Ooh which thread? Are you 2 yrs ttc thread?


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi - sorry your DH isn't there for your anniversary but you get to share it with your new beanie! 

I want to see a bump picture :brat:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: cassie! Have you been doing naughty google? Step away from google! It's terrible, even if there are higher rates of mc amongst PCOS sufferers that doesn't mean that it'll happen to your baby!
> 
> I feel fine... Worryingly :blush: resisting the temptation to get another digi...
> 
> Emandi did you do digi's?
> 
> Ooh which thread? Are you 2 yrs ttc thread?



Hahaha! your totally right i always self diagnose myself with the worst possible things! i am probably the biggest stress head! But you seem more calm and collected......so maybe you will calm me down a bit too!!!!!!!!!! 

I have a digi upstairs and i thought i would take it again in a week or two so i can see the little weeks go up!

Im the worst eater ever i always eat crap and i have just made the biggest healthiest fruit salad now that i have a little a bean! 

How you feeling?


----------



## cassie04

emandi said:


> Lovely weekend everyone :hi:
> ... and HAPPY BIRTHDAY APRIL :cake:
> 
> A bit sad today, my DH is working and it's our anniversary :sad1:
> Btw I took some pics of my tiny "bump" today, can upload them tomorrow if you like? :shrug:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wannnnnna seeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:)
How exciting!


----------



## addie25

All went well but I am at risk for hyperstimulatiin. I had 23 eggs. They said drink Gatorade to reduce chance of that happening. If that happens i have to freeze embryos and wait a month be4 putting them in!:nope: cross fingers that doesn't happy n I go back next week for them to put them in.


----------



## x-ginge-x

FX for you Addie, I have every hope that all goes well and that you get em put back in 5 days!!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

We may have a new turtle. Cassie I'm the same I'm trying very hard to be calm. Blood is the only thing I'm looking for THAT... 

When did you get first :bfp:? I did 2 digis one on Monday night and one Thursday morning, my reading state the same and I :cry: so make sure that there's a good gap! It just worried me unnecessarily and so I wouldn't recommend! At 4w4d you can apparently still get 1 - 2 as you are essentially 4w!

I feel fine and that's what worries me. Think I may have been tired last night and I've noticed I'm VERY hot all the time. I've got sweat patches :haha:

How long you been ttc?!


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Emandi - sorry your DH isn't there for your anniversary but you get to share it with your new beanie!
> 
> I want to see a bump picture :brat:


Thank you Jaynie :hugs:.
I did 2 digis, first one just to confirm that cheapies didn't lie and second one after about week to see if it all was progressing.
Jaynie you will have to wait for the pictures until tomorrow I'm affraid-can't upload them on my iPad.
How are you feeling you newly pregnant turtle :winkwink:?
You know I can't agree more with Holly-we (unfortunate turtles who experienced miscarriage) made you a bit paranoid. Can't see why there should be some problem with your pregnancy. I'm sure all is perfectly fine my lovely :flower:. On the other hand I understand how you feel because I can be quite paranoid myself :dohh:. Even now :blush:.
We just have to hope and believe everything is fine.
Have a lovely weekend you and you beanie :kiss:.


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> We may have a new turtle. Cassie I'm the same I'm trying very hard to be calm. Blood is the only thing I'm looking for THAT...
> 
> When did you get first :bfp:? I did 2 digis one on Monday night and one Thursday morning, my reading state the same and I :cry: so make sure that there's a good gap! It just worried me unnecessarily and so I wouldn't recommend! At 4w4d you can apparently still get 1 - 2 as you are essentially 4w!
> 
> I feel fine and that's what worries me. Think I may have been tired last night and I've noticed I'm VERY hot all the time. I've got sweat patches :haha:
> 
> How long you been ttc?!

Fingers xsed for you Addie!

Firstbaby the only time i have had sweat patches was when i got the positive result! i felt sick with excitement and shock! I think it was the fact we got told it would be hard for us to conceive if we were trying together as both have fetility issues.....so after 2 years and probably feeling the least pregnant i have ever felt (I often symptom spot like crazy but not this month). I feel fine at the moment but i do have some diarhea :wacko: 

Im trying to just chill out but i have complete baby brain! I think i will stop worrying after the first scan!

I only found out yeterday after 8 tests! So still up in the air! but the digi said 2-3 weeks! :)

As regards to the reading not changin i wouldnt worry ....ioi think i might leave it 2 weeks......or more like a week and a half max before i get to tempted.


----------



## emandi

Thanks cassie and welcome :flower:.
Hope all will go well with you and your little beanie :hugs:


Addie, glad the procedure is over and hoping for the great news :flower:.


----------



## addie25

Thank u turtles! I'm praying in 5 days I get healthy ones put back and no hyperstimulation occurs.


----------



## cassie04

Thanks for welcoming everyone! no doubt i will be sharing my stressy moments on here! Hopefully we can all reasure each other and give me a slap when OTT stressing!

Looking forwards to docs on mon! Whoop!

sticky baby dust to all!

:D xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm a bit thick addie what's hyper what'sit?? 

I do hope you get them put back next week lovely you are very brave xx

Emandi can't wait to see beany bump picture and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!!!

Lovely bits + bobs clare spesh the plaque 

Hope you have a nice day out at the carnival bethany+holly, and do you think DH + your DSS would mind me tagging along to the BIP's concert tonight??

Welcome jaynies friend can't remember your name now ooops but CONGRATS on you BFP and sticky beany dust to you


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Not at all at all finished but what I did this afternoon/evening.. but the light is beginning to fail now so I'm stopping... The background colour will be a kind of sea/pea-green, that turquoise is just a base coat...And still got all the pink flowers and faces to do on the dolls, and the rest of the box!!!

As usual, you bowl me over with your creative genius :thumbup: That is SO beautiful!

And DH and DSS look so _*French*_ :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...

I have a mom due in a couple of weeks and she is TERRIFIED that she will poo while pushing. Most moms are but she is really scared. We've decided to give her an enema beforehand to put her mind at ease


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm a bit thick addie what's hyper what'sit?? 

I do hope you get them put back next week lovely you are very brave xx

Emandi can't wait to see beany bump picture and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!!!

Lovely bits + bobs clare spesh the plaque 

Hope you have a nice day out at the carnival bethany+holly, and do you think DH + your DSS would mind me tagging along to the BIP's concert tonight??

Welcome jaynies friend can't remember your name now ooops but CONGRATS on you BFP and sticky beany dust to you


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> You could very well do a big poo Kit!!
> 
> :blush: I know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is the thing that worries me most :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a very nice thought is it? However, the midwives have seen it all (and worse) before. Also, the midwife that took my last antenatal class told me that they will know if you are not pushing properly as your bowels should be open..if they are not, they will tell you off :blush: Oh the humilification of it all. That's probably a very naive thing for me to say though because come that time, I'm pretty sure the last thing I'll care about is giving birth to a poo :shrug:Click to expand...

Once you're really pushing you don't care or notice at all. But when you start pushing it feels exactly like a bowel movement - same nerves are triggered by pressure from the baby's head - so some people hold back because of the fear


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: Hi trin :D when are you going to starts POAS properly :D


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm a bit thick addie what's hyper what'sit?? 

I do hope you get them put back next week lovely you are very brave xx

Emandi can't wait to see beany bump picture and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!!!

Lovely bits + bobs clare spesh the plaque 

Hope you have a nice day out at the carnival bethany+holly, and do you think DH + your DSS would mind me tagging along to the BIP's concert tonight??

Welcome jaynies friend can't remember your name now ooops but CONGRATS on you BFP and sticky beany dust to you


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually I've noticed I get my mittelschmerz pains when I'm at the main house lappy (that sounds like an American thang, Main House Lappy :haha:) so it must be the seat angle combined with the cycling muscle angle.
> 
> Kit one day when your baby is asleep and you're feeling cheeky can we play the "Random Posts" game?:haha: And Trin will be with us too in her *Over-Paranoid Bedrest for 9 months* which starts as from Monday:happydance:

On that note, I've decided to forgoe pregesterone unless prescribed (won't ask for it) because it's a symptom of mc more than a cause, and not going to change much. And when I get up le duffo, then it'll stick or it won't :shrug: 2 weeks of bedrest did nothing for me last time :nope:

I poas this morning and nothing....and boobs less sore today :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> You guys are so nice to me, thank you. Most people are work just think I'm an eccentric odd ball.

That's why we nuv you :hugs: we're ALL eccentric odd balls :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had 2 goes on merry go round:happydance: Bubble machine was cool and bouncy castles but poor Holly was getting too squashed by the big kids :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Here I go I'm a scared and excited turtle! I hate getting put to sleep I hope I don't feel sick after!

:flower:GOOD LUCK!!!!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Cassie :hi: Welcome! Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

What's an enema?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I find the idea of pooing during running far more stressful than pooing during labour, especially if it was on tv like Paula Radcliffe! But loads of my running club friends and DH himself have had unwelcome marathon poo experiences :haha: Hope I don't poo my cycling shorts tomorrow :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> For your on topic entertainment and education:flower:
> 
> It's no wonder I get line eye when you see how liney the thing is when it's not even pee'd on!!:wacko: It has deep indentations where the test and control lines are, which casts a deceptive shadow, as you can see on the virgin test. DanishCrapSticks.

The only problem with this B, is that in the last pic, the un-pee'd on one is a greyish line and the pee'd on one is a pink line *runs for cover and hides*


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> :wave: Hi trin :D when are you going to starts POAS properly :D

I did poas this morning but nothing....but as I say, 50 tests need to bee peed on and I will oblige!


----------



## new mummy2010

What pg are your baconstrips on B?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I had 2 goes on merry go round:happydance: Bubble machine was cool and bouncy castles but poor Holly was getting too squashed by the big kids :awww:

Oh I am SO going to bbm you a joke about this :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

B I fink I see a hint of a pink line too :shrug: glad you had fun at the fair! 

Emandi I know. I think if I do do a digi I'll do it Tuesday. I have a superdrug test and I'll use that Monday and then I'll also get results from doctors! So that'll give me something to do that's pregnancy related! :haha: I am sure that I'll be fine but I don't know so I'll just one day at a time innit :shrug: there's nothing more to it.

Cassie it's a mixed thread this one we have NTNP's (me) we have preggo's we have LTTC and normal TTC! It's great. Especially helped me this week... I just wanna get to 5 weeks (at which point I'll just wanna get to 6 and so on and so forth :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

APRIL!!!
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fIOqOlrXbLk/TSRlRVv-w5I/AAAAAAAACqA/bYas9ikbeS0/s1600/114777%252525252525252525252525252Cxcitefun-happybirthday8.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

EMANDI
https://images.paraorkut.com/img/pics/images/h/happy_anniversary-12739.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Pride and Prejudice is on TV so I shall be back later


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin that may be an illusion on the screen where I've cropped in and enhanced to get my point across but in real life it really has no colour and just the dent shows. The only thing that slightly troubles me are my temps around the mid 37's and mild headaches, but it is very hot and mugggy here so I don't think they should be a concern for alarm. Other than that no sore boobs, nosebleeds, cramps or anything suspicious :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> What pg are your baconstrips on B?

Just a few back from here but am on phone so not sure! Yes you can go to Paris for concert tonight with my men :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> EMANDI
> https://images.paraorkut.com/img/pics/images/h/happy_anniversary-12739.jpg

Thank you my lovely :flower:.
Hope you are feeling better.:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy anniversary emandi:hugs: And happy concert Sarachka:thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

I think I'm allergic to Penicillin!!! SOOOOOO itchy

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264465_10150299863474880_594719879_9244139_6455717_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Something savoury for you to drool over B

And I couldn't resist turtle soap :haha:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268646_10150299709839880_594719879_9242393_406114_n.jpghttps://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263871_10150299769974880_594719879_9243099_4625969_n.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone...I've been emigrating upstairs all day - phew!

I didn't realise it would take so much hard work and fifty gazillion trips up and down the stairs :wacko: Still not finished yet :nope: I am in definite need of a bath...been getting very hot and sticky in my efforts!

Trin....:shock: do you think your foot might actually fall off??? It looks 'orrible :wacko: 

Emandi...Happy Anniversary my lovely, sorry OH isn't with you though :(

Cassie...hello and welcome to the fun :fool: Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone...I've been emigrating upstairs all day - phew!
> 
> I didn't realise it would take so much hard work and fifty gazillion trips up and down the stairs :wacko: Still not finished yet :nope: I am in definite need of a bath...been getting very hot and sticky in my efforts!
> 
> Trin....:shock: do you think your foot might actually fall off??? It looks 'orrible :wacko:
> 
> Emandi...Happy Anniversary my lovely, sorry OH isn't with you though :(
> 
> Cassie...hello and welcome to the fun :fool: Lots of :dust: to you!

It's all over my body!!! Maybe I'll just die :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...I've been emigrating upstairs all day - phew!
> 
> I didn't realise it would take so much hard work and fifty gazillion trips up and down the stairs :wacko: Still not finished yet :nope: I am in definite need of a bath...been getting very hot and sticky in my efforts!
> 
> Trin....:shock: do you think your foot might actually fall off??? It looks 'orrible :wacko:
> 
> Emandi...Happy Anniversary my lovely, sorry OH isn't with you though :(
> 
> Cassie...hello and welcome to the fun :fool: Lots of :dust: to you!
> 
> It's all over my body!!! Maybe I'll just die :wacko:Click to expand...

Oooooooh the drama! :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...I've been emigrating upstairs all day - phew!
> 
> I didn't realise it would take so much hard work and fifty gazillion trips up and down the stairs :wacko: Still not finished yet :nope: I am in definite need of a bath...been getting very hot and sticky in my efforts!
> 
> Trin....:shock: do you think your foot might actually fall off??? It looks 'orrible :wacko:
> 
> Emandi...Happy Anniversary my lovely, sorry OH isn't with you though :(
> 
> Cassie...hello and welcome to the fun :fool: Lots of :dust: to you!
> 
> It's all over my body!!! Maybe I'll just die :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooooh the drama! :fool:Click to expand...

...and obviously I hope you don't just die :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww Trin that looks so sore :(

and that food looks so yummy :munch:

welcome Cassie :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...I've been emigrating upstairs all day - phew!
> 
> I didn't realise it would take so much hard work and fifty gazillion trips up and down the stairs :wacko: Still not finished yet :nope: I am in definite need of a bath...been getting very hot and sticky in my efforts!
> 
> Trin....:shock: do you think your foot might actually fall off??? It looks 'orrible :wacko:
> 
> Emandi...Happy Anniversary my lovely, sorry OH isn't with you though :(
> 
> Cassie...hello and welcome to the fun :fool: Lots of :dust: to you!
> 
> It's all over my body!!! Maybe I'll just die :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooooh the drama! :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> ...and obviously I hope you don't just die :winkwink:Click to expand...

Me? Dramatic? :shrug::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...I've been emigrating upstairs all day - phew!
> 
> I didn't realise it would take so much hard work and fifty gazillion trips up and down the stairs :wacko: Still not finished yet :nope: I am in definite need of a bath...been getting very hot and sticky in my efforts!
> 
> Trin....:shock: do you think your foot might actually fall off??? It looks 'orrible :wacko:
> 
> Emandi...Happy Anniversary my lovely, sorry OH isn't with you though :(
> 
> Cassie...hello and welcome to the fun :fool: Lots of :dust: to you!
> 
> It's all over my body!!! Maybe I'll just die :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooooh the drama! :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> ...and obviously I hope you don't just die :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Me? Dramatic? :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

Weeeeellllllll, maybe just a titchy bit :haha:

How are your ailments? Caught the plague yet? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...I've been emigrating upstairs all day - phew!
> 
> I didn't realise it would take so much hard work and fifty gazillion trips up and down the stairs :wacko: Still not finished yet :nope: I am in definite need of a bath...been getting very hot and sticky in my efforts!
> 
> Trin....:shock: do you think your foot might actually fall off??? It looks 'orrible :wacko:
> 
> Emandi...Happy Anniversary my lovely, sorry OH isn't with you though :(
> 
> Cassie...hello and welcome to the fun :fool: Lots of :dust: to you!
> 
> It's all over my body!!! Maybe I'll just die :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooooh the drama! :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> ...and obviously I hope you don't just die :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Me? Dramatic? :shrug::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeellllllll, maybe just a titchy bit :haha:
> 
> How are your ailments? Caught the plague yet? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Give it time, I'm sure it'll develop :rofl:

Much much better thanks


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> What's an enema?

'Tis someone who is not your friend :nope:

:haha: I jest...it's a procedure that *ahem* clears out your bowels.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bedforshire

Night night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3230/2981520619_8baef4445c_o.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin, it's an early one eh?


----------



## firstbaby25

It is early! I couldn't sleep if it was still light... Which means after 10 currently in the UK! 

Goodnight Trin :sleep: well.

I'm worrying..... Again.


----------



## Essie

Good evening turtles! How have your Saturdays been? I've been on/off during the day put not really had time to catch up on the posts too much.

I've had quite a busy day. Got up and went off with DH and the doggie for an hour (wore my girdle support thingy and took my crutch, so far so good with hip pain but we'll see tonight when i'm in bed). Then went out for breakfast with DH, the lady serving us looked slightly nervous and said "gosh, you're not about to pop are you?" I reassured her there are 3 weeks til my due date, and I felt it was unlikely I'd go into labour there and then :haha:

Had a nice breakie, looked round mothercare for a bit. Came home and put up our wall stickers and sorted bits in the nursery. Been out for a little walk again with the dog this evening. Been having all sorts of teasing kind of niggles and aches and pains. Pressure in my bum, and achy lower back. I did find myself standing in a puddle earlier.....but only because I'd dropped a jug of water out of the fridge :haha:

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## new mummy2010

that looks nasty Trin...........eekkkk

i have weiird sharp shoying pains in my feet?? can anyone clarify??

jaynie chillax this beasny is a stayer im sure 

what have you been doing up and down the stairs Kit??


----------



## new mummy2010

essie sounds kinda promising no??


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> It is early! I couldn't sleep if it was still light... Which means after 10 currently in the UK!
> 
> Goodnight Trin :sleep: well.
> 
> I'm worrying..... Again.

I'll never sleep tonight, it's blazing hot sunshine still and there's a band in the park just across from our house doing French renditions of Sitting on the Dock of the bay and the Lion in the Jungle song, you know the 'wimba way, wimba way, oooooo in the jungle the mighty jungle the lion sleeps tonight'....then fireworks at midnight:haha:

What you worrying about Jaynie? I am too, coz I have headache and temp 37.6. We are opposite twins:hugs:

EDIT I know you're worrying about beanie but specifically!! No symptoms?


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> essie sounds kinda promising no??

It does. But i've also seen a lot of threads in third tri of ladies saying similar things and then still being pregnant weeks later so it may well be nothing, time will tell :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo Trin that's nasty lurgy. Is it really all over? I'd get down the ER quick smart and lie on the floor until someone came to look at me if I were you!:wacko: 

I have a pic that illustrates your bbm joke, but my head hurts too much to stay long so I'll send it tomorrow:thumbup: Plus you're off to beddy byes:hugs: Night night xxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> that looks nasty Trin...........eekkkk
> 
> i have weiird sharp shoying pains in my feet?? can anyone clarify??
> 
> jaynie chillax this beasny is a stayer im sure
> 
> what have you been doing up and down the stairs Kit??

Kit is allowed to go up and down stairs now:shrug: She's practically to term! She'll be 8dbb tomorrow:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It is early! I couldn't sleep if it was still light... Which means after 10 currently in the UK!
> 
> Goodnight Trin :sleep: well.
> 
> I'm worrying..... Again.
> 
> I'll never sleep tonight, it's blazing hot sunshine still and there's a band in the park just across from our house doing French renditions of Sitting on the Dock of the bay and the Lion in the Jungle song, you know the 'wimba way, wimba way, oooooo in the jungle the mighty jungle the lion sleeps tonight'....then fireworks at midnight:haha:
> 
> What you worrying about Jaynie? I am too, coz I have headache and temp 37.6. We are opposite twins:hugs:
> 
> EDIT I know you're worrying about beanie but specifically!! No symptoms?Click to expand...

Yes - I'm worrying about it all. No symptoms and that stupid digi mainly... I basically should do another one although it could be bad... It MIGHT not and that's worth doing another for, no? At the same time I'll only worry because it might not say 3+ :dohh: I basically go over and over doing another digi. Being a first timer I could have low levels no? I'm statistically (according to google info :blush:) at a very low risk of MC but I think that's after 'chemical' which I'm still not past risk for... I'm all overwhelmed B. I've never felt so vulnerable in my whole entire life...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off too now, a few last bits to prepare for the ride and then to bed early and rest this headache off:thumbup: Leaving at the crack of dawn, so I'll be seeing you sometime tomorrow evening:hugs: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin! I somehow missed your frankenfoot photo. Are you trying to take everything off crunchie on purpose? :haha: you and B skipping off together to bed at silly times an now you havethe audacity to post a picture rivalling hers?! :rofl:


----------



## Essie

Good luck B, I know you'll do fabbo in your race tomorrow :thumbup: Have a good nights sleep :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It is early! I couldn't sleep if it was still light... Which means after 10 currently in the UK!
> 
> Goodnight Trin :sleep: well.
> 
> I'm worrying..... Again.
> 
> I'll never sleep tonight, it's blazing hot sunshine still and there's a band in the park just across from our house doing French renditions of Sitting on the Dock of the bay and the Lion in the Jungle song, you know the 'wimba way, wimba way, oooooo in the jungle the mighty jungle the lion sleeps tonight'....then fireworks at midnight:haha:
> 
> What you worrying about Jaynie? I am too, coz I have headache and temp 37.6. We are opposite twins:hugs:
> 
> EDIT I know you're worrying about beanie but specifically!! No symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - I'm worrying about it all. No symptoms and that stupid digi mainly... I basically should do another one although it could be bad... It MIGHT not and that's worth doing another for, no? At the same time I'll only worry because it might not say 3+ :dohh: I basically go over and over doing another digi. Being a first timer I could have low levels no? I'm statistically (according to google info :blush:) at a very low risk of MC but I think that's after 'chemical' which I'm still not past risk for... I'm all overwhelmed B. I've never felt so vulnerable in my whole entire life...Click to expand...

You'll be fine Jaynie, there's no reason it won't stick. I'd try to avoid the digis and tell yourself that all is well and wait for your bloods on monday:hugs: But that said if you DO wee on a digi you should be happy if you get a 2-3 and not worry if you don't get a 3+

I've gotta get off the screen, nasty headache:wacko: Lots of love Jaynie, try try try not to turn it over in your mind, your 1-2 was absolutely fine for the day you did it:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oo B good luck... You mist try and let us know how you get on! Even if you are collapsed with tiredness!! I think you'll nail it. 

I'm just generally a nervous wreck, when I get passed chemical I'll be ok or just as worried as a normal person rather than the :fool: I have become! I think that nothing prepares you for the worry you think the :bfp: signals the beginning of what you want but it's such a long road... I truly am up and down, sometimes I feel good... Did I mention I googled? It was pretty positive though. I am like buzzing!! Know what I mean? It's ALL I think about!


----------



## firstbaby25

Fanks B now go get rested and do the turtles proud! 

Vive la turtleonians! Vive B! Vive la France! 

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Ah, I just went for a bath and in doing so I've missed wishing Bethany good luck for tomorrow :nope: Poo :( Not that she needs it, fitness warrior that she is. I look forward to her regailing us with her tales of triumph tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

God it's quiet here...

I think I clear the thread with my woes! :haha: sorry girls...

I'm not even gonna talk about it anymore. I think I worry enough for one day and then calm down... Sigh.

No need to leave though. What's everyone doin'? I've just been for a meal that I couldn't face for my friends son's first birthday was good to get out with people that don't know... No stressing allowed!


----------



## Essie

I am sitting on my gym ball trying to help baby engage and nibbling strawberries. Going to watch some tv with hubby. Exciting Saturday night for us :haha: 

Hope your meal was okay Jaynie, it's good to get out and relax for a bit. It's weird in the first few weeks where nobody knows and it's like a little secret.


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...you talk about what you need to talk about my lovely...if you didn't, there wouldn't be much point to B & B now would there? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I am sitting on my gym ball trying to help baby engage and nibbling strawberries. Going to watch some tv with hubby. Exciting Saturday night for us :haha:
> 
> Hope your meal was okay Jaynie, it's good to get out and relax for a bit. It's weird in the first few weeks where nobody knows and it's like a little secret.

Oh I hope it works Essie - baby engaging that is. I'm having no feelings or sensations like you described earlier....I'm definitely going to be late :growlmad: and I'm not particularly pleased at the thought as that may well mean horrible induction which I really don't fancy. Still, you never really know do you?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting on my gym ball trying to help baby engage and nibbling strawberries. Going to watch some tv with hubby. Exciting Saturday night for us :haha:
> 
> Oh I hope it works Essie - baby engaging that is. I'm having no feelings or sensations like you described earlier....I'm definitely going to be late :growlmad: and I'm not particularly pleased at the thought as that may well mean horrible induction which I really don't fancy. Still, you never really know do you?Click to expand...

I still don't think I'm going to see baby before due date, but midwife did say her head was starting to engage so I figure anything that helps :shrug: My ball is about the only place I can sit semi-comfortably as well. We'll both go when baby is ready, hopefully neither of us will have to go through induction but it's just a case of wait and see. Only few days left for you til d-day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting on my gym ball trying to help baby engage and nibbling strawberries. Going to watch some tv with hubby. Exciting Saturday night for us :haha:
> 
> Oh I hope it works Essie - baby engaging that is. I'm having no feelings or sensations like you described earlier....I'm definitely going to be late :growlmad: and I'm not particularly pleased at the thought as that may well mean horrible induction which I really don't fancy. Still, you never really know do you?Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't think I'm going to see baby before due date, but midwife did say her head was starting to engage so I figure anything that helps :shrug: My ball is about the only place I can sit semi-comfortably as well. We'll both go when baby is ready, hopefully neither of us will have to go through induction but it's just a case of wait and see. Only few days left for you til d-day :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh yes, agreed - gym balls are really good for taking the pressure off eh? I just feel huge and immobile now - me no likey :nope:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting on my gym ball trying to help baby engage and nibbling strawberries. Going to watch some tv with hubby. Exciting Saturday night for us :haha:
> 
> Oh I hope it works Essie - baby engaging that is. I'm having no feelings or sensations like you described earlier....I'm definitely going to be late :growlmad: and I'm not particularly pleased at the thought as that may well mean horrible induction which I really don't fancy. Still, you never really know do you?Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't think I'm going to see baby before due date, but midwife did say her head was starting to engage so I figure anything that helps :shrug: My ball is about the only place I can sit semi-comfortably as well. We'll both go when baby is ready, hopefully neither of us will have to go through induction but it's just a case of wait and see. Only few days left for you til d-day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, agreed - gym balls are really good for taking the pressure off eh? I just feel huge and immobile now - me no likey :nope:Click to expand...

Only 9 days to go, is it passing quickly or dragging by? I feel like time is seriously dragging at the moment. Try to keep busy but it's hard when you can't walk far or do much.


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: thanks Kit. For today I'm all worried out :haha: about to play golf on the xbox with OH... Kill some time and do something 'normal' for the first time this week!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting on my gym ball trying to help baby engage and nibbling strawberries. Going to watch some tv with hubby. Exciting Saturday night for us :haha:
> 
> Oh I hope it works Essie - baby engaging that is. I'm having no feelings or sensations like you described earlier....I'm definitely going to be late :growlmad: and I'm not particularly pleased at the thought as that may well mean horrible induction which I really don't fancy. Still, you never really know do you?Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't think I'm going to see baby before due date, but midwife did say her head was starting to engage so I figure anything that helps :shrug: My ball is about the only place I can sit semi-comfortably as well. We'll both go when baby is ready, hopefully neither of us will have to go through induction but it's just a case of wait and see. Only few days left for you til d-day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, agreed - gym balls are really good for taking the pressure off eh? I just feel huge and immobile now - me no likey :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Only 9 days to go, is it passing quickly or dragging by? I feel like time is seriously dragging at the moment. Try to keep busy but it's hard when you can't walk far or do much.Click to expand...

I wouldn't say it's dragging by but compared to a working week, last week went slowly but it was very nice floating around at my leisure. I am managing to keep busy too...and have been out and about lots. I think next week's temperatures are set to rocket :wacko: Might be a smidge uncomfortable for us big preggos!


----------



## Sarachka

HELLO!!!! I've had the best day of my life just about!! Glee was seriously AMAZING!!! AH-FUCKING-MAZING!!!! Do you get me?! AMAZING!!! During one song, Lady Gaga's Born This Way they threw out tshirts and I caught one!!! I sang and dancing and screamed and cheered and waved my turtle arms in da ay-er!! Seriously I feel fantastic. If there's one good thing of having gone this 9 months without getting knocked up, it was being able to have a blast at glee!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: thanks Kit. For today I'm all worried out :haha: about to play golf on the xbox with OH... Kill some time and do something 'normal' for the first time this week!

Quite right - a bit of a distraction is a good idea :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting on my gym ball trying to help baby engage and nibbling strawberries. Going to watch some tv with hubby. Exciting Saturday night for us :haha:
> 
> Oh I hope it works Essie - baby engaging that is. I'm having no feelings or sensations like you described earlier....I'm definitely going to be late :growlmad: and I'm not particularly pleased at the thought as that may well mean horrible induction which I really don't fancy. Still, you never really know do you?Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't think I'm going to see baby before due date, but midwife did say her head was starting to engage so I figure anything that helps :shrug: My ball is about the only place I can sit semi-comfortably as well. We'll both go when baby is ready, hopefully neither of us will have to go through induction but it's just a case of wait and see. Only few days left for you til d-day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, agreed - gym balls are really good for taking the pressure off eh? I just feel huge and immobile now - me no likey :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Only 9 days to go, is it passing quickly or dragging by? I feel like time is seriously dragging at the moment. Try to keep busy but it's hard when you can't walk far or do much.Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't say it's dragging by but compared to a working week, last week went slowly but it was very nice floating around at my leisure. I am managing to keep busy too...and have been out and about lots. I think next week's temperatures are set to rocket :wacko: Might be a smidge uncomfortable for us big preggos!Click to expand...

I think it's because i ended up having to finish so early, I've had too much time off before :baby: We're predicted 29 degrees tomorrow and 30 on monday :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HELLO!!!! I've had the best day of my life just about!! Glee was seriously
> AMAZING!!! AH-FUCKING-MAZING!!!! Do you get me?! AMAZING!!! During one song, Lady Gaga's Born This Way they threw out tshirts and I caught one!!! I sang and dancing and screamed and cheered and waved my turtle arms in da ay-er!! Seriously feel fantastic. If there's one good thing of having gone this 9 months without getting knocked up, it was being able to have a blast at glee!

I love how you post when you are "up" which you clearly are! That sounds absolutely fantastic and you need to let us see your new t-shirt :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Update: doctor said I may get hyperstimulation but he's not worried if I do so maybe I won't have a bad case of it. I know girls that were hospitalized for weeks because of it tho so I got worried. If he's not I'm not going to be. I'm cramping but I feel ok so please cross fingers I keep feeling ok n don't grt hyperstimulation. They collected 23 embryos so that's hopeful . Hopefully next Thursday I'll have 2 heLthy embryos in me n don't get sick n have to postpone it.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Update: doctor said I may get hyperstimulation but he's not worried if I do so maybe I won't have a bad case of it. I know girls that were hospitalized for weeks because of it tho so I got worried. If he's not I'm not going to be. I'm cramping but I feel ok so please cross fingers I keep feeling ok n don't grt hyperstimulation. They collected 23 embryos so that's hopeful . Hopefully next Thursday I'll have 2 heLthy embryos in me n don't get sick n have to postpone it.

I suppose the doc has to give you worst case scenarios? I'm glad you aren't worrying about it.

My fingers are still crossed of course :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> HELLO!!!! I've had the best day of my life just about!! Glee was seriously AMAZING!!! AH-FUCKING-MAZING!!!! Do you get me?! AMAZING!!! During one song, Lady Gaga's Born This Way they threw out tshirts and I caught one!!! I sang and dancing and screamed and cheered and waved my turtle arms in da ay-er!! Seriously I feel fantastic. If there's one good thing of having gone this 9 months without getting knocked up, it was being able to have a blast at glee!

Glad you had a good time. Sounds brilliant. What are the tshirts like?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...my OH just read out those temperatures to me - same this neck of the woods :wacko:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Update: doctor said I may get hyperstimulation but he's not worried if I do so maybe I won't have a bad case of it. I know girls that were hospitalized for weeks because of it tho so I got worried. If he's not I'm not going to be. I'm cramping but I feel ok so please cross fingers I keep feeling ok n don't grt hyperstimulation. They collected 23 embryos so that's hopeful . Hopefully next Thursday I'll have 2 heLthy embryos in me n don't get sick n have to postpone it.

Fingers tightly crossed for you Addie.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...my OH just read out those temperatures to me - same this neck of the woods :wacko:

I already dug out the fan last week. Think it'll be a week of hiding inside and trying to keep cool.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...my OH just read out those temperatures to me - same this neck of the woods :wacko:
> 
> I already dug out the fan last week. Think it'll be a week of hiding inside and trying to keep cool.Click to expand...

Yep - I just said that exact thing to OH. I'm going to Costco tomorrow to buy a BIG fan!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...my OH just read out those temperatures to me - same this neck of the woods :wacko:
> 
> I already dug out the fan last week. Think it'll be a week of hiding inside and trying to keep cool.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - I just said that exact thing to OH. I'm going to Costco tomorrow to buy a BIG fan!Click to expand...

We had a huge one on our ward last summer, because it gets so hot in the hospital. It was lovely to just stand in front of it. I'd buy the biggest one you can find!


----------



## kit_cat

Right...it's off to bed I go...upstairs!

Night night everyone :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night night Kit, sleep well :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Right if I'm still up after both B and Kit have gone to bed then it must be well past my bedtime! Hope everyone has a good sleep, see you turtles in the morning :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afe6a2d7.jpg

Here my t-shirt and my barf bag! Lol. The dancers gave out barf bags at the start and then the villain of the show came on the big screens and told us we'd need them bc the show would make us sick haha


----------



## poas

Evening all :) just sat watching Paul, but wanted to show my face....Kit no bubba yet? B....are you......um..........with child?


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: thanks Kit. For today I'm all worried out :haha: about to play golf on the xbox with OH... Kill some time and do something 'normal' for the first time this week!

Hahahah Jaynie thats what me and the wifey do.....chill on the xbox....it Defffoooo will take ur mind off things.

We went for dinner and omg what a mare! First of all they didnt have any fruit juice, then they didnt have the 2 dishes i chose and then when it finally came 2 massive GIGANTIC flies landed in my drink while i think they were :sex: !!!!! im not talking the baby green flies im talking full on blue bottle and in a resteraunt!

Then....... my DH decided to play with the corn on the cob that was on my plate by stabbing it with a fork which ended up squirting loads of buttery goodness into my eye. 

The waiter then spilt garlic sauce on my dress and i was forever wafting flies away from the food despite the manager coming over and apologising cos she was humiliated!

Not the best congratulation meal for my little bean! 

I also stormed upstairs in a mood (mainly because of my stinging butter covered eye from my idiot fiance) and had a 2 hour nap cos i was in a sulk!

Eash what a belting saturday night!

Please dont worry Jaynie if i have stopped worrying than you deffo can!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit & essie! Sleep well... I'll not be far behind you! At all... Sezi that sounds a freaking amazing! I was allowed to watch glee about 3 times but I did love it I'm made up and you right that being knocked up would have taken something away from it. I've even decided that maybe that's why it's not happened. How's the packages? Send is some paypal details and I'll send ya something when I get paid! 

Thanks cassis. I fluctuate really between elation and worry :haha: 

How old are ya? When's your EDD? I went out for tea and couldn't eat it!!


----------



## cassie04

Jaynie - i could deffo eat i was soooooooooooooo hungry i could eat a cow!

Ive just noticed you wrote on my wall think! i am a baby and bump virgin i dont really know what im doing half the time!

According to an online calculator from my last af my EDD would be 28th feb! what is yours! im presuming the doctor will confirm the dates on monday though?!? 

Chin up


----------



## firstbaby25

26.02.12... It's a leap year cassie!! You're close to 29.02.12 :) 

I've seen aprils Facebook and she's seen a celeb! 

Someone else :-k

Addie - so pleased that everything's going well for your IVF.. I think you've been marvellous :flower: I'm glad someone's calm around here! 

There's still someone I needed to say something to!


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy! It's yoooooooooooooooou. How are ya doll? Good, I hope. I see it too with B and Trin! This thread could be about to get very exciting :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh man I'm so tired I didn't realise how much my legs ached til I sat down. After the show I went to china town and then to Harrods before going back to kings cross. It's been an epic day for The Sez


----------



## Sarachka

Jay just chilax please! Worrying will get you no where. Not that I'd be any different. next year you have to ween babyjay early so you can come to Glee with me okkkkk


----------



## cassie04

OMG i didnt event think of a leap year! im keeping my legs crossed by then awwww my poor bean would only have a bday every 4 years!!!!!!!!!!!

Typical! 

How you feeling now?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going to buy glee at some point of the pregnancy if it sticks specifically for that! 

Then I'll watch it and know stuff and make a poster :cloud9: that's what I've decided thy worrying won't change a thing que sera. Blah blah!


----------



## Sarachka

Jay just chilax please! Worrying will get you no where. Not that I'd be any different. next year you have to ween babyjay early so you can come to Glee with me okkkkk


----------



## firstbaby25

Que sera blah blah rhymes :haha: 

I feel ok hungry and perhaps tired, tiredness is not something known up to lightly after suffering insomnia with depression a couple of years ago... But I am starving!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm hoping OH will want to go to bed in a min


----------



## cassie04

I could eat a pig a horse and a cow all together!

Indulge Jaynie!

mmmm chocolate!


----------



## Sarachka

Welcome cassis! Where are you from?


----------



## mummyApril

I am on my way home am soooo shattered but had a brilliant time, this ones for you crunchie I met Gemma out of only way is essex tonight, are u well Jel? Lol :) hope everyone is ok, will catch up when I get home xx


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> Welcome cassis! Where are you from?

HIIIIIIIII!!!!!! im from newcastle! i've basically stalked poor Jaynie cos she was one of the girls who confirmed i was pregnant yesterday!!!!!! And we are pretty much around the same date! 

Where are you from?


----------



## Sarachka

Im from Cambridgeshire


----------



## firstbaby25

We don't have any north easterners on the thread! 

I ate a banana reserved I know. I don't have much of an appetite. I suspect it's nerves.


----------



## firstbaby25

Are you still on :cloud9: sezi?? I want something exciting to happen... 12 weeks would be good, but it's an age away!


----------



## cassie04

awww lavly jubly!

I will have to be the geordie of the thread!

How old is everyone?

I am 22 and partner is 22 (23) this year!

What does :cloud9: mean?


----------



## firstbaby25

Cloud 9, in the air, buzzing! 

I'm 25, 26 in July (I originally typed december :haha: :dohh:) and OH is 28! 

You'll be second/third youngest here... Ginge and zoie are around your age.


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie - was it the 2 yr thread? Have you been a LTTTC?


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Cloud 9, in the air, buzzing!
> 
> I'm 25, 26 in July (I originally typed december :haha: :dohh:) and OH is 28!
> 
> You'll be second/third youngest here... Ginge and zoie are around your age.

Ooooh i feel sooo young!! 

Are you absolutly boiling! i keep having such a sweat on!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Cassie - was it the 2 yr thread? Have you been a LTTTC?

What on earth does that mean!?!?!?(LTTTC) i am no pro at the lingo!!

Are you on about the thread i made that u commented on? Yea it was 2 year TTC .....Well me and DH got told if we stayed together the chance of us conceiving was low as i had ovary and ovulation problems and DH has rather a low sperm count......He said if we were trying with other partners who perfectly fine we would still not have much chance together as other couples. But basically me and DH together was a massive NO NO! Thats why i was tripping so much about wether i was seeing things yesterday!


----------



## Sarachka

I turned 29 in may and OH will turn 29 in july


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I'm still high on glee lol


----------



## cassie04

haha im so sorry to say this but im not a massive fan of glee :argh:

Jaynie are you taking vitamins!?

I just bought some today!


----------



## mummyApril

welcome Cassie :) and congrats :)

Jaynie the lack of appetite is normal i had that! and you def have baby brain! (birth date) chill a bit, bet your bloods are good!

Sara real pleased you had a good time!!

Bethany good luck for tomoro although you wont need it!


----------



## addie25

I love Glee!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Aha! Fanks April :thumbup: I do hope my bloods are good...

Cassia that's cause you are young! 22 was the best year of my life! I am boiling all the time, yes! I said to Adam yesterday - how warm I am and showed him my glamorous sweat patches! 

I can't sleep with worry/nerves/excitement... There was also a bit of brown CM when I went last night...


----------



## emandi

Good morning to you all turtles:flower:

As I promised pictures of my morning "bump"...

(first one muscles pulled in not breathing and second with muscles rellaxed)
 



Attached Files:







P6250396.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









P6250398.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya! No spottin today as far as I can see :happydance: I'm 5 weeks! :wohoo: only 35 to go (touch wood) 

Wonder what B's doing right now?! 

I'm swimming with Erin and ash today... Should be good. Poor Adam is worried about chlorine! :awww: 

Anyone else doing anything good?


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi :cloud9: what a beaut you are! Gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya! No spottin today as far as I can see :happydance: I'm 5 weeks! :wohoo: only 35 to go (touch wood)
> 
> Wonder what B's doing right now?!
> 
> I'm swimming with Erin and ash today... Should be good. Poor Adam is worried about chlorine! :awww:
> 
> Anyone else doing anything good?


:happydance: for your 5 weeks Jaynie :happydance:
Would you have a poppy seed on fruit/veg ticker I wonder ...
Have a fun in a pool :flower:.


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> haha im so sorry to say this but im not a massive fan of glee :argh:
> 
> Jaynie are you taking vitamins!?
> 
> I just bought some today!

I had some superdrug pregnancy are from TTC left over so I started taking this the day I found out! I'll probably use those and then apparently Lissy is sending me some :shrug: or I'll go on to docs folic acid... What've you got?


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi lovely pot pics!!! So cute!

Jaynie I'm not doing anything today just rest


----------



## firstbaby25

I wish I was... But I wanted to go swimming yesterday didn't I but had my friends son birthday party! And now I'm roped in to swimming!

Just watching a bit of Gok Wan and reading my antenatal pack. While I'm a whole week late for period and mainly out of chemical danger :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all !!

Welcome cassie.......... 
Jaynieworrypants - how are you my lovely ??

April - I am well jell - was she looking reem ! 
Sara - glee sounds brilliant, I caught up with the last episode of glee yesterday, whats your feelings on how it ended ???

Lissy- u watched Paul last night? So did I .... I think we may be twins 

Emandi - lovely bump pics !!!! 
Hugs to me lovely munkie - good lucky today .... And to addie xxx 

Hi everyone else .... Now where is that naughty trin who is moving in on my cyber lover with pictures of her Franken feet !!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm still in bed with OH and Alice. I might leave them too it but I absolutely live for my sleepy morning cuddles with OH. I think I'm going to get up and then come back to bed when I hear him get up


----------



## firstbaby25

Frankencrunch I did have your back against trin - I promise! I told her :nope: but I font want any :gun: or :guns: or :grrr: I feel fine... again! Just waiting to feel pregnant! That would be just :cloud9: but glad that the bit of brown cm I seen last night has not carried on AND I'm well out of chemical danger! 

Anyone know private scan companies?? I can't find any. I want one three weeks yesterday at 7+6 - should I get there, that is :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

babybond is one people used a lot round here


----------



## emandi

Jaynie, I did go to one in Essex, don't think you would like to travel so far :nope:. Strange you didn't find anything ...


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Yeah I'm still high on glee lol

Just seen on facebook that one of the girls from work went to the Glee concert last night as well, seems she enjoyed it as much as you did! But didn't get a tshirt :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Morning all!

Just wanted to pop in before I go and make DH and I some breakfast. Ended up moving into the spare room this morning because he wouldn't stop snoring :growlmad: It was okay though as I got to have a cuddle with both our cats who didn't leave my side all night. 

Been out with the dog this morning, he tried his best to catch a hare in the field but it was too fast for him (plus he was on a lead). We're off to a bbq at my parents today as my auntie is here, and it's supposed to be hot hot hot. Although looks a bit grey at the moment.

What are everyone elses plans for today?


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Anyone know private scan companies?? I can't find any. I want one three weeks yesterday at 7+6 - should I get there, that is :shrug:

Whereabouts do you live Jaynie?


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> haha im so sorry to say this but im not a massive fan of glee :argh:
> 
> Jaynie are you taking vitamins!?
> 
> I just bought some today!
> 
> I had some superdrug pregnancy are from TTC left over so I started taking this the day I found out! I'll probably use those and then apparently Lissy is sending me some :shrug: or I'll go on to docs folic acid... What've you got?Click to expand...

Morning!!!!!!!!
Im still lounging in bed! couldnt get to sleep for the life of me last night im just to hot even the wife was like get away your boiling! I ended up going in our spare room its just soooo much more cooler! Then snuck back in this morn!

Im taking folic acid and Vitamin D. I just got mine from asda!

Emandi how beautiful is ur little bump! lav it!


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> haha im so sorry to say this but im not a massive fan of glee :argh:
> 
> Jaynie are you taking vitamins!?
> 
> I just bought some today!
> 
> I had some superdrug pregnancy are from TTC left over so I started taking this the day I found out! I'll probably use those and then apparently Lissy is sending me some :shrug: or I'll go on to docs folic acid... What've you got?Click to expand...

I am, I am, I promise :) they are wrapped and ready for monday, I couldn't get to post office sooner asEd was working and Mum poorly, so I am stranded in a village with nothing in-no payphone,shop etc....just a school and church lol.
Glad everyone seems to be doing well :)


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!
> 
> Welcome cassie..........
> Jaynieworrypants - how are you my lovely ??
> 
> April - I am well jell - was she looking reem !
> Sara - glee sounds brilliant, I caught up with the last episode of glee yesterday, whats your feelings on how it ended ???
> 
> Lissy- u watched Paul last night? So did I .... I think we may be twins
> 
> Emandi - lovely bump pics !!!!
> Hugs to me lovely munkie - good lucky today .... And to addie xxx
> 
> Hi everyone else .... Now where is that naughty trin who is moving in on my cyber lover with pictures of her Franken feet !!!


Oh my gosh! We must be-size 9 feet, same scan dates and times and now watching movies at the same time............lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!
> 
> Welcome cassie..........
> Jaynieworrypants - how are you my lovely ??
> 
> April - I am well jell - was she looking reem !
> Sara - glee sounds brilliant, I caught up with the last episode of glee yesterday, whats your feelings on how it ended ???
> 
> Lissy- u watched Paul last night? So did I .... I think we may be twins
> 
> Emandi - lovely bump pics !!!!
> Hugs to me lovely munkie - good lucky today .... And to addie xxx
> 
> Hi everyone else .... Now where is that naughty trin who is moving in on my cyber lover with pictures of her Franken feet !!!

she actually has lost 2 stone and looks so much prettier in real life! she was talking about going to see mick! haha x


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie I live in Warrington. I could ask on Facebook as I know a lot of people that have had them but that would mean people knowing that I'm not sure want to know! 

I just bought 2 more digis :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

So this morning's hpt is TOTALLY blank so I think that means I'm out. I am quite relieved. I'm only on medical aid from 1 July so that means the pregnancy will be totally covered. And today I have to go see a doctor because the rash has spread everywhere and kept me up all night scratching. It is AWFUL!!!! SO I need some strong meds to take it away. Allergex is doing nothing

Good Luck for today B!!!!
https://images.zaazu.com/img/cl07-cheerleader-cheerleading-cheerleading-competition-smiley-emoticon-000525-large.gif


----------



## addie25

Good morning!!! 40 minutes till DH gives me the shot! It didn't hurt when the nurse did it but it's very sore so hopefully it doesn't hurt when DH does it. Hopefully my body gets used to it bc I could not lay in my left side bc of the area she gave me the shot.

I feel a bit better today. My right ovary feels a bit large so hoping that goes away. I feel more confident that I will heal well from procedure N will have healthy embryos to put back in on Thursday. I have 23 embryos waiting for me at my doctors some have to be healthy!!!!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> So this morning's hpt is TOTALLY blank so I think that means I'm out. I am quite relieved. I'm only on medical aid from 1 July so that means the pregnancy will be totally covered. And today I have to go see a doctor because the rash has spread everywhere and kept me up all night scratching. It is AWFUL!!!! SO I need some strong meds to take it away. Allergex is doing nothing
> 
> Good Luck for today B!!!!
> https://images.zaazu.com/img/cl07-cheerleader-cheerleading-cheerleading-competition-smiley-emoticon-000525-large.gif

What dpo are you??? Feel better!!!:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Lissy :) hopefully I'll need them! 

Trin is it not dead early? Although if you're happy - I'm happy! End of. :flower: 

Morning Cassie. I fell straight asleep last night so guess that means I'm tired I usually think for ages in bed! I was up early because I had a tinny but of brown spot last night on the tissue but nothing since and when I say small, it was approx the size of a small fly :haha: 

Tripping about doing a digi namely because I might have to go and do in a public loo. I'm at a friends house and they don't know... I just want 2 - 3 and B said that the last one looked close to a 2 - 3 - what's a crazy preggo turtle to do?


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - what you having shots for now? Lining? Making it all cost for the embryo's?


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...my OH just read out those temperatures to me - same this neck of the woods :wacko:
> 
> I already dug out the fan last week. Think it'll be a week of hiding inside and trying to keep cool.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - I just said that exact thing to OH. I'm going to Costco tomorrow to buy a BIG fan!Click to expand...
> 
> We had a huge one on our ward last summer, because it gets so hot in the hospital. It was lovely to just stand in front of it. I'd buy the biggest one you can find!Click to expand...

This reminds me of the last time we were in LOndon. It was 27 and there were announcements on the tube reminding people to carry water with them and to be careful of heatstroke :rofl: Here, in summer, if it's under 30, we're having a party

The fridge thermometre says it's 18 today but the sun is shining and it is beautiful - all doors open letting warm air in


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning my lovelies :wave:

Gorge blue skies and bright sunshine here today...but OMG it's warm! I have sent OH to buy one of those big tower fans today for our bedroom as it was bloomin' stifling up there last night :wacko: Jaynie and Cassie...I don't think it's just preggyness making us hot! Bet my sweat patches were bigger than yours yesterday :haha:

So I'm getting lots of texts/calls every day to ask if baby has arrived :shrug: I just know it's going to be after my due date. Anyway, I plan to enjoy the time I have left before he/she arrives :thumbup:

A day of pottering around the house and garden again for me I think - I'm especially loving a Sunday now that it's not followed by work on a Monday!! :happydance:

Have great Sundays everyone :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

My digi STILL says 1-2 I don't have a great feeling guys...


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Lissy :) hopefully I'll need them!
> 
> Trin is it not dead early? Although if you're happy - I'm happy! End of. :flower:
> 
> Morning Cassie. I fell straight asleep last night so guess that means I'm tired I usually think for ages in bed! I was up early because I had a tinny but of brown spot last night on the tissue but nothing since and when I say small, it was approx the size of a small fly :haha:
> 
> Tripping about doing a digi namely because I might have to go and do in a public loo. I'm at a friends house and they don't know... I just want 2 - 3 and B said that the last one looked close to a 2 - 3 - what's a crazy preggo turtle to do?

well supposedly spotting is common up until the 4 month of preganancy and occurs around when af is due.....im kinds looking out for it as it seems the norm....so dont worry!

I love that your at a friends house about to take a digi and on here and they are clueless! I totally understand the need for a didgi........I think im gonna try and hold of untill im in the 6 weeks then do one so at least there should be some difference!!

How you feeling today!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to the doctor. This rash has gone to leper proportions...DH says I should have a bell around my neck to warn the towns people :haha:

See ya later

PS I'm 10dpo Jaynie so i think there should be a line


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> My digi STILL says 1-2 I don't have a great feeling guys...

I'm having a look on the net to see what it say about the conception indicator changing. I will let you know what i find!

When you did your first one did you do it with the firt pee of the morning cos presumably the one u just did wouldnt hav been the first pee?!? Cos that could make a difference!

Im sure its absolutly nothing to worry about after all AF has not shown her ugly head.......I will be doing one next and it will probably be the same!

Try not to worry....isnt your doc appointment tomoro>!>!


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> My digi STILL says 1-2 I don't have a great feeling guys...

i had mc 26/1 bfp 5/3 so my cd was around 40(bfn on digi tho).it took me a while to get 2-3 i think it was like cd 50 b4 2-3 x


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> awww lavly jubly!
> 
> I will have to be the geordie of the thread!
> 
> How old is everyone?
> 
> I am 22 and partner is 22 (23) this year!
> 
> What does :cloud9: mean?

Cassie....I'm one of the oldies on the thread...in fact I think I am the oldest at 36! You'd think I'd be all worldy wise and stuff, but mostly I'm just silly :fool:

I don't think I've properly wished you all the best yet...so..all the very best with your pregnancy and of course congratulations! It's nice to see you're taking things in your stride :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to the doctor. This rash has gone to leper proportions...DH says I should have a bell around my neck to warn the towns people :haha:
> 
> See ya later
> 
> PS I'm 10dpo Jaynie so i think there should be a line

i had bfp at 10dpo :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

No I get results tomorrow... From a blood test on Thursday. I think that as a rule, that won't get me my levels just a 'yes' or 'no'! Sigh. 

I did one on Monday, one on Thursday and one today all have been super concentrated 2mu... Double sigh.


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My digi STILL says 1-2 I don't have a great feeling guys...
> 
> i had mc 26/1 bfp 5/3 so my cd was around 40(bfn on digi tho).it took me a while to get 2-3 i think it was like cd 50 b4 2-3 xClick to expand...

Really Clare... Is that with this pregnancy?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening all :) just sat watching Paul, but wanted to show my face....Kit no bubba yet? B....are you......um..........with child?

No bubba :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished! :yipee: 4hrs and 55mins! :yipee: EXHAUSTICATED! Waiting for DH to come and pick me up and will tell all later! It was AMAZING... Hope you're all having lovely Sundays nuvvers xxx:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My digi STILL says 1-2 I don't have a great feeling guys...
> 
> i had mc 26/1 bfp 5/3 so my cd was around 40(bfn on digi tho).it took me a while to get 2-3 i think it was like cd 50 b4 2-3 xClick to expand...
> 
> Really Clare... Is that with this pregnancy?Click to expand...

yep ill try find my chart later for u xx as dr said digis arent great as i went there fretting about hcg levels he said so womens are like 3000 and there still 2-3 on digi.if u break apart digi test u can see lines getting stronger.
when two lines are dark its 2-3 when all three dark its 3+

many women dont get 3+until 6 weeks also u could have ov diff time x


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Aha! Fanks April :thumbup: I do hope my bloods are good...
> 
> Cassia that's cause you are young! 22 was the best year of my life! I am boiling all the time, yes! I said to Adam yesterday - how warm I am and showed him my glamorous sweat patches!
> 
> I can't sleep with worry/nerves/excitement... There was also a bit of brown CM when I went last night...

Brown CM = nothing scary. I had this and was told it was just beanie getting more comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> awww lavly jubly!
> 
> I will have to be the geordie of the thread!
> 
> How old is everyone?
> 
> I am 22 and partner is 22 (23) this year!
> 
> What does :cloud9: mean?
> 
> Cassie....I'm one of the oldies on the thread...in fact I think I am the oldest at 36! You'd think I'd be all worldy wise and stuff, but mostly I'm just silly :fool:
> 
> I don't think I've properly wished you all the best yet...so..all the very best with your pregnancy and of course congratulations! It's nice to see you're taking things in your stride :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks so very much at that lovely message! ]

Like i said me and my partner didnt think we would ever had kids.....so im trying to ignore any worry or scary thoughts.....the way i am trying to look at it we didnt think we could get this far so even that is a bonus! :D

Gotta look at the bright side of life! but fingers crossed i get as far as you! Not long left for you how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie - what you having shots for now? Lining? Making it all cost for the embryo's?

This helps sustain pregnancy Its progesterone shots and ur body makes that naturally but he wants us to have more of it.

SOOO DH went to give me the shot and I felt his hand on me and crawled away!!! This happened a few times:haha: finally I let him and it didn't hurt. Its sore but needle didn't hurt. The lady drew circles on my upper tush/ back area so DH knows where to go but it's going to wash off so he suggested taking a picture lol so now he has a picture of my butt with circles on his phone!:dohh: 
He was so proud of himself after he said " I feel like a doctor lol"

Firstbaby I got a positive day 10 as well but it was Sooo light but also got a digi. With that said 10 days is still early some do not get it till say 12 or 14 so you still could be!!!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Good morning to you all turtles:flower:
> 
> As I promised pictures of my morning "bump"...
> 
> (first one muscles pulled in not breathing and second with muscles rellaxed)

Awwwwwww :awww: what a beautiful little bump, and you Miss emandi! You are a slender beauty as I always think of you in my mind :kiss:

Thanks for posting pot pics :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I also got tan/brown cm weeks 5-7 on and off x


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie that makes no sense! Clare you give me hope! You know the worry I feel then?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> So this morning's hpt is TOTALLY blank so I think that means I'm out. I am quite relieved. I'm only on medical aid from 1 July so that means the pregnancy will be totally covered. And today I have to go see a doctor because the rash has spread everywhere and kept me up all night scratching. It is AWFUL!!!! SO I need some strong meds to take it away. Allergex is doing nothing
> 
> Good Luck for today B!!!!
> https://images.zaazu.com/img/cl07-cheerleader-cheerleading-cheerleading-competition-smiley-emoticon-000525-large.gif

Hiya Trin....you'd normally see something on an IC at 10DPO wouldn't you? If you're not preggy it could be a blessing if you're about to have to take some big time meds :shrug: Sorry you had an itchy night :wacko:


----------



## addie25

What makes no sense lol:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

Jaynie i have just researched the digi and sooooo many woen have complained about the conception indicator....Its back and forth and seems to be quite unreliable! 

Someone was saying she had really high levels of HCG and her friend had really low levels but they would come out the same and regardless there pregnancies were both smooth!

its clear blue being a mug by the sounds of things!



I had tummy and back cramps the past couple of days but have absolutly nothing today! thats ok isnt it?


----------



## addie25

Hi Kit!!! Does ur doc have any idea when I'd going to pop!!! Ur so close!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Good morning!!! 40 minutes till DH gives me the shot! It didn't hurt when the nurse did it but it's very sore so hopefully it doesn't hurt when DH does it. Hopefully my body gets used to it bc I could not lay in my left side bc of the area she gave me the shot.
> 
> I feel a bit better today. My right ovary feels a bit large so hoping that goes away. I feel more confident that I will heal well from procedure N will have healthy embryos to put back in on Thursday. I have 23 embryos waiting for me at my doctors some have to be healthy!!!!

Wow....out of 23 embryos you're going to have success!!!! Hope the shot wasn't painful, I'm sure OH will do his very best :thumbup: You must be looking forward to Thursday!! I am!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> Jaynie i have just researched the digi and sooooo many woen have complained about the conception indicator....Its back and forth and seems to be quite unreliable!
> 
> Someone was saying she had really high levels of HCG and her friend had really low levels but they would come out the same and regardless there pregnancies were both smooth!
> 
> its clear blue being a mug by the sounds of things!
> 
> 
> 
> I had tummy and back cramps the past couple of days but have absolutly nothing today! thats ok isnt it?

Yeah that's totally fine! 

I envy you your ignorance to these glossy digital tests! Glad I did it though cause I was just anxious... I'm just gonna leave it to the gods that be :shrug: it's all I can do!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> My digi STILL says 1-2 I don't have a great feeling guys...

Oh Jaynie...I really wish you could have held out till you get your bloods. Don't put too much stock in the digi and if your bloods come back lower than expected then we'll worry then. Digis are not an exact science, your bloods will tell you what you really need to know.

DO NOT PANIC my lovely - there is still no reason to.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie that was meant to say bloody!!

Addie - your last post you said something about your tests you did and I didn't understand.

I think I'm CD 35 but I dunno when I o'd or when we :sex: :shrug: it does seem wrong though!


----------



## addie25

I hope Thursday is a great day as well!!!! They will call me monday to tell me how many eggs were fertalized and survived and Tuesday and Wednesday they will test them. Thursday I go in and see the list and discuss what we have and hopefully have a good selection to pick from. My paper work says thursday is the day they put them in but it says tentative so its not defenite. I guess it's bc if you are not well after the first procedure u have to wait. Hopefully I am well.
Tuesday is my last day of work . I m not sure If I can go in tomorrow I feel sick still but we shall see.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished! :yipee: 4hrs and 55mins! :yipee: EXHAUSTICATED! Waiting for DH to come and pick me up and will tell all later! It was AMAZING... Hope you're all having lovely Sundays nuvvers xxx:hugs:

:wohoo:

Our champ returneth!!! Sounds like you've broken some records considering you thought 7 hours!! Can't wait to hear all about it :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> awww lavly jubly!
> 
> I will have to be the geordie of the thread!
> 
> How old is everyone?
> 
> I am 22 and partner is 22 (23) this year!
> 
> What does :cloud9: mean?
> 
> Cassie....I'm one of the oldies on the thread...in fact I think I am the oldest at 36! You'd think I'd be all worldy wise and stuff, but mostly I'm just silly :fool:
> 
> I don't think I've properly wished you all the best yet...so..all the very best with your pregnancy and of course congratulations! It's nice to see you're taking things in your stride :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so very much at that lovely message! ]
> 
> Like i said me and my partner didnt think we would ever had kids.....so im trying to ignore any worry or scary thoughts.....the way i am trying to look at it we didnt think we could get this far so even that is a bonus! :D
> 
> Gotta look at the bright side of life! but fingers crossed i get as far as you! Not long left for you how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I know, not long left for me now...I won't lie, it's been a rollercoaster but I'm so happy and lucky to have made it here. Can't get used to being egg-shaped though :nope:


----------



## addie25

Lol egg shaped!!! I cant waitttt to see your baby!!!! :baby:Ok time for a hot shower that helped me yesterday!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi Kit!!! Does ur doc have any idea when I'd going to pop!!! Ur so close!!!!

Nope...no idea of popping time unfortunately. Bump still very high so I take that as a sign it's not ready just yet :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

Egg shaped-----lav it! i wannt an egg shaped belly!

I'm just speaking to the brother in law and its soooooo hard not to tell him he is going to be an uncle! i want to shout it to everyone but at the same time and very cautious!

I think im gonna tell 2 of my best friends just so i have someone to talk to if i get stressy and try and wait untill 12 weeks before telling everyone!

How long did you all wait?


----------



## addie25

You know when your little and u take a hot shower after a long day of playing in the snow and that hot water is amazing!!! Well hot showers for me now r amazing!!! Every pain I have goes away in that water. Now I c why women give birth in water!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie my family know because I would turn to them in a bug way if my worst fears were realised... 

Just read that for accurate conception indication fmu is the one to use... They've all been 2mu! Dunno when to do the other one though!!


----------



## cassie04

I know i just dont want to get the parents hopes up that their gonna be grandparents to then reveal bad news!

Hmm il try and wait but i tell you i have baby brain! i need something to do!

What to do What to do!

friends are coming for a bbq tonight so that should take my mind off things for 5 seconds!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Egg shaped-----lav it! i wannt an egg shaped belly!
> 
> I'm just speaking to the brother in law and its soooooo hard not to tell him he is going to be an uncle! i want to shout it to everyone but at the same time and very cautious!
> 
> I think im gonna tell 2 of my best friends just so i have someone to talk to if i get stressy and try and wait untill 12 weeks before telling everyone!
> 
> How long did you all wait?

Cassie..we waited till after the 12 week scan to tell anyone so up till then, the fabulous ladies on this thread were my only support, as well as OH obviously. I don't know how I'd have coped without these amazing women :hugs: My 12 week scan was just before Christmas, so it was extra special phoning everyone on Christmas day to tell them the news :cloud9: For us, it was the right thing after we had a negative experience but your situation is different. Thinking back it would have been lovely to have someone real to talk to but we just didn't want to risk it. However, it's a great thing to have the support if you did need it as pretending everything is fine when it's not is very hard.


----------



## addie25

Hi Cassie and welcome. I think I will tell my parents when I get pregnant again. I won't tell friends this time till I'm 3 months.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Cassie my family know because I would turn to them in a bug way if my worst fears were realised...
> 
> Just read that for accurate conception indication fmu is the one to use... They've all been 2mu! Dunno when to do the other one though!!

I think any HPT will always tell you to use FMU but it really didn't work that way for me on either ICs or digis :shrug: I was a 2MU gal and probably would be again if it were me.

Get your bloods first Jaynie....then see how the land lies :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> You know when your little and u take a hot shower after a long day of playing in the snow and that hot water is amazing!!! Well hot showers for me now r amazing!!! Every pain I have goes away in that water. Now I c why women give birth in water!!!!

Yes, since I've become egg shaped I'm loving bathing/showering big time.  There is only 1 birthing pool at my hospital so it's just your luck if it's available when you need it :shrug: I think I'd like the option knowing how much better the water makes you feel :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes I think I've gone a bit mad as it's my first and if god forbid anything is wrong and I do manage to get pregnant again I wouldn't tell. But that's a load of if's and that'll be because we'll be living on our own then currently I live with Adams rents as we are waiting for house... They would guess with me not smoking and stuff. 

I haven't read a single good thing about the conception indicator online! I feel I should be worried though :-k I'm an anxious littleturtle this week meeee. I've read that with fmu it's 92% accurate. which means they haven't experimented with 2mu at CB digital HQ! Plus ranges are so broad that I don't know where they've drawn the line, coincidentally they haven't disclosed level cut off points! :( so I can't stab at what my results might be...

B :yipee: you did great! I'm so proud!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes I think I've gone a bit mad as it's my first and if god forbid anything is wrong and I do manage to get pregnant again I wouldn't tell. But that's a load of if's and that'll be because we'll be living on our own then currently I live with Adams rents as we are waiting for house... They would guess with me not smoking and stuff.
> 
> I haven't read a single good thing about the conception indicator online! I feel I should be worried though :-k I'm an anxious littleturtle this week meeee. I've read that with fmu it's 92% accurate. which means they haven't experimented with 2mu at CB digital HQ! Plus ranges are so broad that I don't know where they've drawn the line, coincidentally they haven't disclosed level cut off points! :( so I can't stab at what my results might be...
> 
> B :yipee: you did great! I'm so proud!

You're not mad m'love...just preggy :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

For the lines Kit I'm with you I've done better with 2mu but I don't think I've tried fmu... Barring that Thursday... I'm gla that Clare told me that. They say 99% accurate because the pregnant/not pregnant bit is 99% accurate the conception indicator is a different thing! They only have ran tests on the conception indicators accuracy with fmu so it's not known how reliable it is with 2mu! I googled on my phone :blush: 

I do hope everything is ok...


----------



## addie25

I agree with kit everyone on here was such great support When I got pregnant and then when everything went downhill. I could not have done it without being able to come on here n share all my feelings and getting no judgement just kindness!!!! 

Ur the only girls I'm telling when I get preg ( hopefully Thursday)and our parents. I have a couple friends who keep saying " Ull tell me won't u" I wish they wouldn't say that I know all will be fine this time but I want to be 100 percent sure be4 sharing.


----------



## cassie04

I just have such a gob on me! its so hard talking to friends and family and not blurting out....oh im pregnant by the way!

I think i will tell the 2 girls tonight for support as they live round the corner wheras my family are about a 50 min drive away!

Is it not 12 weeks yet?:blush:


----------



## Sarachka

WHEN/IF I'm ever lucky enough to be in yalls position, I'm not sure I'd tell OH for a while, until I'm out of the danger zone.


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> WHEN/IF I'm ever lucky enough to be in yalls position, I'm not sure I'd tell OH for a while, until I'm out of the danger zone.

Im sure Sarachka you will be in this position in no time! i just thought it would be a breeze once getting actually pregnant after trying so long to conceive but im thinking im finding the being pregnant even harder!

I deffo had to tell OH as he is my best mate! plus it was so exciting for him to find out one of his little men actually made it when told the chances are his sperm wouldnt make it!

He was buzzing! Plus its nice to have an ear when ur going on and on about babies


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> WHEN/IF I'm ever lucky enough to be in yalls position, I'm not sure I'd tell OH for a while, until I'm out of the danger zone.

How long have u been TTC for?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> WHEN/IF I'm ever lucky enough to be in yalls position, I'm not sure I'd tell OH for a while, until I'm out of the danger zone.

Now that would be a proper challenge I think...although it depends at which point you are considering out of danger? I thought similarly at one point to save OH any pain if things didn't work out but as it happened I needed his support more. We're all different though :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Doctor just called and said 20 of my 23 survived yayay they said that's great I guess usually more embryos die off. We r lucky to have so many since some won't b able to b used bc they will b sick so I feel we will have a good selection of healthy babies. They said Thursday or Friday since I have so many to test. I'm so excited N nervous hopefully lots of them r healthy and glad so many made it!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Doctor just called and said 20 of my 23 survived yayay they said that's great I guess usually more embryos die off. We r lucky to have so many since some won't b able to b used bc they will b sick so I feel we will have a good selection of healthy babies. They said Thursday or Friday since I have so many to test. I'm so excited N nervous hopefully lots of them r healthy and glad so many made it!

20 is fantastic addie! The odds of this all going really well surely must be increased by the amount? Oh, it's all going to be great!


----------



## cassie04

Awwww Addie thats bloody fab!


----------



## Sarachka

Addie that's great news! How many embryos will they insert? and the rest of the health ones, will the freeze them for future use? How funny that all your kids will be conceived on the same day and some born years later!!


----------



## Sarachka

II had to take some pills today bc OH and I had a bit of an argument


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll attempt a catch up after this post but now I'm home and showered and had some lasagne and just drinking a beer I suspect I won't last out long until flaking out:haha:

It was very beautiful, very hot, and very hard! Lots of long stoney climbs and sun without a cloud up in the high 30°C's, so the open stretches of field were quite gruelling! Wonderful when you got to some forest and shade though! Fabulous atmosphere, 735 participants but I was still out on my own for most of it, which I liked:thumbup: The last few kms were quite tough since it was the midday heat, but by then I knew it was nearly over and was going to FINISH it:happydance: I went all weepy and emotional at the end:cry: But DH and Holly weren't there to greet me because I did it an hour faster than our calculations, so I had to wait for them to arrive:dohh:

Pic from the car window of sunrise heading to the depart. Me with my bike at the end of it. The plaque with my participant number:happydance: I couldn't get many pics since I was pedalling, but there were 3 official photographers on the course so I should get an action shot:thumbup:

I am smashed but will attempt a catch up now...
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 80.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Whew all caught up! Need to go onto the quick computer for a Christmas post..........:happydance:........


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - that's great really great! Like sarachka I wanna know if they'll save the rest on case the first go isn't successful? 

Holly so pleased for you. I'm going to get a hobby of my spotting carries on to bleeding.

Spotting on the tissue now :( everytime I wipe, no pain though!


----------



## TrinityMom

iv antihistamine, im cortisone, 2 types of oral andtihistamine and oral cortisone :wacko:
R700 later....
The nurse who gave me the injection said "Good god! You're lucky that didn't climb up your neck and strangle you!!! That's thee worst reaction I've ever seen outside hospital!":haha: Dr says never have Penicillin again or probably will get anaphylactic shock :wacko:
(Death may be imminent Kit :haha:)
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268800_10150300568529880_594719879_9253837_7526222_n.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

AND my boobs aren't sore anymore :sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin :shock: so so so glad you went :gigs: what would we all do without you?? 

I like some perspective I do!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: NOT :gigs:


----------



## Sarachka

man, I'm so jealous of Bethany and Luna's ability to sew! I could easily make new PJs etc for the orphans out of the things I already have.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok, So I'll start with Jaynie

I do have 2 t-shirts from the digi not going up and ending in mc Jaynie so I can't be quite as 100% optimistic as everyone who had good experiences (and I know there are many, so don't lose heart yet:hugs:) The big difference is that I knew exactly my O and BD dates and you don't so you could be less far along than you think:thumbup: _*And*_ it's not yet a week since you did the last one:thumbup:

As for the spotting, well we all know that can go either way. Spotting in pregnancy is fine, and most mc's begin with spotting, so that one is really NON INTERPRETABLE in my book:shrug: Only time will tell there.

Sore boobs- well with Holly they went away about the day I got my BFP, they were from O to implantation only (I never get sore boobs then usually and they were really sore!:wacko:) so that at least is nothing to worry about in munkie terms:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'll attempt a catch up after this post but now I'm home and showered and had some lasagne and just drinking a beer I suspect I won't last out long until flaking out:haha:
> 
> It was very beautiful, very hot, and very hard! Lots of long stoney climbs and sun without a cloud up in the high 30°C's, so the open stretches of field were quite gruelling! Wonderful when you got to some forest and shade though! Fabulous atmosphere, 735 participants but I was still out on my own for most of it, which I liked:thumbup: The last few kms were quite tough since it was the midday heat, but by then I knew it was nearly over and was going to FINISH it:happydance: I went all weepy and emotional at the end:cry: But DH and Holly weren't there to greet me because I did it an hour faster than our calculations, so I had to wait for them to arrive:dohh:
> 
> Pic from the car window of sunrise heading to the depart. Me with my bike at the end of it. The plaque with my participant number:happydance: I couldn't get many pics since I was pedalling, but there were 3 official photographers on the course so I should get an action shot:thumbup:
> 
> I am smashed but will attempt a catch up now...

WELL DONE, SUPER-FABOO-SPEEDY-MUNKIEPANTS!!!!!

https://stcathmsclaire.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/smiley_with_thumbs_up.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: Christmas posts!! 

Sezi - snap... I'm going to start doing knitting again ad you get an idea of stitching and then hopefully in the house when I have a super super job I can buy sewing machines and all sorts... 

Man I hate TTC and all this. THE most necessary evil ever, amen.

Someone told me they are in the US and they can't get conception indicators - not allowed! 

Too much for my head this is... :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Jaynie, I echo oracle-B. We can't tell. SOmetimes the most dodgy-seeming pregnancies make it and really sturdy ones do make it so :shrug: I had spotting in the beginning of my pregnancy with Ch'ien, and I freaked out because I'd just had a mc, but of course everything was fine.

In the meantime, Big :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And now THE SEZ

I'm glad you had a fabulous time at Glee Sarachka :happydance:And you came home with bootie to boot:thumbup: And you need to get thyself a sewing machine, you'd love it, for clothes and also for stitching things onto your cards:thumbup:
And I always think I might not tell DH straight away if I'm pregnant but I always blurt it out! Not that it matters, my DH now thinks that me being pregnant just means I have a late period and I don't drink for a week or two:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And now Trin (the lepar:tease:)

Firstly thankyou for my mega smileys:hugs: I feel so loved:cloud9: It's 37°C here Trin, does that pass as 'clement' chez vous?:haha: 

And I'm glad you've got your plague looked at, it does look very itchsome!:wacko: We are twice again because I have a heatrash on my back and chest from today:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You know when your little and u take a hot shower after a long day of playing in the snow and that hot water is amazing!!! Well hot showers for me now r amazing!!! Every pain I have goes away in that water. Now I c why women give birth in water!!!!
> 
> Yes, since I've become egg shaped I'm loving bathing/showering big time. There is only 1 birthing pool at my hospital so it's just your luck if it's available when you need it :shrug: I think I'd like the option knowing how much better the water makes you feel :thumbup:Click to expand...


Kit-i cant stop bathing:wacko:today i have had bubbly bath, been swimbulating (in honour of monkeypants!!:winkwink:)did 24 lengths and then a shower after the swimbulation, now im wanting another bath to wash my hair:wacko:. :wacko:
We too only have 1 birthing pool and have to say we want it when we ring at the 5.1.1 stage so they can see if its free and fill her up:thumbup:, so would you like a water birth? I think i would love one and hope its free, MW said last week at antenatal class that our hosp has on average 8 water births a month:shrug:

Are you breast or bottle feeding Kit?




addie25 said:


> Doctor just called and said 20 of my 23 survived yayay they said that's great I guess usually more embryos die off. We r lucky to have so many since some won't b able to b used bc they will b sick so I feel we will have a good selection of healthy babies. They said Thursday or Friday since I have so many to test. I'm so excited N nervous hopefully lots of them r healthy and glad so many made it!

:hugs:wow that's ace news im so excited for you Addie and double yay :happydance:for last work day on tues:thumbup:
I hope all goes smoothly from now:kiss:


Emandi-cute lil bump a-growing there:thumbup:, you are a skinny min though in good shape so you will look gorgeous when you pop:hugs:

Jaynie- im not going to say dont worry as i would be worrying now too so i know why you are and like B says its 50-50 with the spotting not to sound a meany :hugs:
we had scan at 7 weeks at a place called "BABY VISION" google it, it's near wrexham-shrewsbury way i think sweetie:hugs:


BETHANY you are the CHAMMMP:thumbup::happydance:superspeeedyfinishinganhourearlypants!! WELL DONE:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Wow B that's amazing!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Cassie because I haven't spoken to you yet, you caught me at a bad weekend, stressing about my big long mountain bike bonanza today:haha:

So I'm Bethany, an old :jo: like Kit, and on a break for life from ttc but wouldn't say no to an accidental pregnancy if it's to be thus:shrug: But not until after my holiday in Brittany in July:thumbup: I've lived in france for about 17 yrs now (nearly 18:wacko:) but am of origin an ESSEX GIRL:flasher:

Oh and that gorgeous creature in my avatar is my nearly 18month old daughter:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin glad you have some serious med's now that looks very itchy and sore no likey.....my sis has got me some FLORADIX have you heard of this ? she says it should help to perk me up a bit


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Addie Queen of the Egg harvest! That's fab that so many made it through to the next round:thumbup: And after labour with Holly showers were just amazing, I agree they have great restorative powers!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*EMANDI!* Your bump is scrummo!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Lissy, well even if I was with child I'm certainly not anymore after today, 5 hrs of bumping over rocks and exhausting myself:haha: I have no reason to believe I was/am, no pink lines and no sore boobs. Just this headache but that's the heat and physical effort!!

Newmummy I'm so jealous I want to go swimming now, it's so hot!


----------



## HollyMonkey

KIT! I nuv you! :hugs:

:hi: anyone I missed! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I :brat: :brat: :brat: a McDonalds, but my lazy tossarse of an OH won't get out of bed because he's spent all night on the xbox :growlmad: I swear i'm going to smash it to smitherines!!! It's a gorgeous day here and he's going to spend it all in bed! Wanker!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor Hollinkapants. 
She was just eating a ricecake with paté on it and the dog came and stole it from her and ran up to the top of the garden with it:nope: She was so angry and sad:awww:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'd have to discipline the dog there :/ mine don't take food from children they aren't allowed! Kids in the area are also told NOT to feed them :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And now Trin (the lepar:tease:)
> 
> Firstly thankyou for my mega smileys:hugs: I feel so loved:cloud9: It's 37°C here Trin, does that pass as 'clement' chez vous?:haha:
> 
> And I'm glad you've got your plague looked at, it does look very itchsome!:wacko: We are twice again because I have a heatrash on my back and chest from today:hugs:

We are perpetual twice :haha: Yes, that certainly counts as 'clement' especially if you are doing a bike race in that :wacko:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> And Cassie because I haven't spoken to you yet, you caught me at a bad weekend, stressing about my big long mountain bike bonanza today:haha:
> 
> So I'm Bethany, an old :jo: like Kit, and on a break for life from ttc but wouldn't say no to an accidental pregnancy if it's to be thus:shrug: But not until after my holiday in Brittany in July:thumbup: I've lived in france for about 17 yrs now (nearly 18:wacko:) but am of origin an ESSEX GIRL:flasher:
> 
> Oh and that gorgeous creature in my avatar is my nearly 18month old daughter:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Hello ha! ur right she is a beauty of an avatar!

Sometimes when you take a break you conceive!!! its madness....i remember my doctor saying it always happenes when you least try!

I only found our 2 days ago i was pregnant.....but it was a major shock at that as we have been ttc for 2 years after being told we didnt stand much of a chance......im just very concious now tht i want my bean to stick but not gonna worry (if i can) because im grateful to even get this far! 

I have estimated my dd but.....i have irregular period that can be from 3-5 weeks long and vary month to month so i could be completely wrong but the digi said 2-3 which works out 4-5 supposedly!

How lovely living in france! Its such a beautiful country!#

Oh i have had cramping and back ache nothing sharp or of great pain more like that droaning ache you get when your due af. So hoping this is my bean getting comfy!

Jaynie------I have fingers and toes crossed for you.....im hoping it will be ok since you have had no pain! and hoping it is just ur baby getting snug as a bug!


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Trin glad you have some serious med's now that looks very itchy and sore no likey.....my sis has got me some FLORADIX have you heard of this ? she says it should help to perk me up a bit

Floradix is an iron supplement and is my iron supplement of choice for preggy moms because it is food-state and easily absorbed and very good :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> I :brat: :brat: :brat: a McDonalds, but my lazy tossarse of an OH won't get out of bed because he's spent all night on the xbox :growlmad: I swear i'm going to smash it to smitherines!!! It's a gorgeous day here and he's going to spend it all in bed! Wanker!

Be careful Ginge, with your McD :brat: You are in danger of emulating a certain ex-member of this thread :rofl:

We fetched a playstation from my FIL for the boys to play on during the holidays (my children are entirely video game deprived) and they are having 10 min turns, 4 turns each a day. My in laws think I'm mean, but seriously, it brings out the worst in them


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nah she was Hamburger Monster! i actually want a whole macdonalds :D and yes video games bring out the worst in everyone!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I :brat: :brat: :brat: a McDonalds, but my lazy tossarse of an OH won't get out of bed because he's spent all night on the xbox :growlmad: I swear i'm going to smash it to smitherines!!! It's a gorgeous day here and he's going to spend it all in bed! Wanker!

Smash it! Smash it!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Has anyone seen or heard of any news from moominmumma????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! Holly has a message for you:

*Hello Kitty, it's mini munkie here, I just wanted to fank yoo for my bootiful T-Shirt, I nuv it*
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of any news from moominmumma????

No:shrug: I'm sure she'll come bounding in some day soon though:thumbup: Maybe clutching a :bfp:!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Check this out from the fair yesterday! Only a French merry-go-round would have a 2CV on it:haha: AND I got a go in it (Trin:blush:) on the grounds that I had to accompany my daughter :happydance:

They had a bubble machine too which I loved, I want one for the garden:brat::hissy::brat:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 1









032.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I'd have to discipline the dog there :/ mine don't take food from children they aren't allowed! Kids in the area are also told NOT to feed them :)

To be fair to little pooface it's the first time he's done it and he did get a ticking off! He just found paté on ricecakes at nose height just tooooo irresistible:munch:


----------



## x-ginge-x

SARACHKA!!!! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Carboot-Jobl...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35b307330b This would be sooooo worth it!! xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Check this out from the fair yesterday! Only a French merry-go-round would have a 2CV on it:haha: AND I got a go in it (Trin:blush:) on the grounds that I had to accompany my daughter :happydance:
> 
> They had a bubble machine too which I loved, I want one for the garden:brat::hissy::brat:

At least you weren't chased by random animals :haha:

I want to buy Zeus a bubble machine for xmas. He is BUBBLE OBSESSED and MUST CATCH THEM ALL!!!! DH thinks I'm mad :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie - that's great really great! Like sarachka I wanna know if they'll save the rest on case the first go isn't successful?
> 
> Holly so pleased for you. I'm going to get a hobby of my spotting carries on to bleeding.
> 
> Spotting on the tissue now :( everytime I wipe, no pain though!

Ok, the spotting....is it brown/pink/red? Is it still a miniscule amount that you only notice because you're scrutinising the tissue?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> iv antihistamine, im cortisone, 2 types of oral andtihistamine and oral cortisone :wacko:
> R700 later....
> The nurse who gave me the injection said "Good god! You're lucky that didn't climb up your neck and strangle you!!! That's thee worst reaction I've ever seen outside hospital!":haha: Dr says never have Penicillin again or probably will get anaphylactic shock :wacko:
> (Death may be imminent Kit :haha:)
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268800_10150300568529880_594719879_9253837_7526222_n.jpg

Eeek Trin...I was only joking about actually getting the plague. I hope the man with the horse and cart isn't standing outside your house shouting "bring out your dead!" :tease:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You know when your little and u take a hot shower after a long day of playing in the snow and that hot water is amazing!!! Well hot showers for me now r amazing!!! Every pain I have goes away in that water. Now I c why women give birth in water!!!!
> 
> Yes, since I've become egg shaped I'm loving bathing/showering big time. There is only 1 birthing pool at my hospital so it's just your luck if it's available when you need it :shrug: I think I'd like the option knowing how much better the water makes you feel :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit-i cant stop bathing:wacko:today i have had bubbly bath, been swimbulating (in honour of monkeypants!!:winkwink:)did 24 lengths and then a shower after the swimbulation, now im wanting another bath to wash my hair:wacko:. :wacko:
> We too only have 1 birthing pool and have to say we want it when we ring at the 5.1.1 stage so they can see if its free and fill her up:thumbup:, so would you like a water birth? I think i would love one and hope its free, MW said last week at antenatal class that our hosp has on average 8 water births a month:shrug:
> 
> Are you breast or bottle feeding Kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and said 20 of my 23 survived yayay they said that's great I guess usually more embryos die off. We r lucky to have so many since some won't b able to b used bc they will b sick so I feel we will have a good selection of healthy babies. They said Thursday or Friday since I have so many to test. I'm so excited N nervous hopefully lots of them r healthy and glad so many made it!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:wow that's ace news im so excited for you Addie and double yay :happydance:for last work day on tues:thumbup:
> I hope all goes smoothly from now:kiss:
> 
> 
> Emandi-cute lil bump a-growing there:thumbup:, you are a skinny min though in good shape so you will look gorgeous when you pop:hugs:
> 
> Jaynie- im not going to say dont worry as i would be worrying now too so i know why you are and like B says its 50-50 with the spotting not to sound a meany :hugs:
> we had scan at 7 weeks at a place called "BABY VISION" google it, it's near wrexham-shrewsbury way i think sweetie:hugs:
> 
> 
> BETHANY you are the CHAMMMP:thumbup::happydance:superspeeedyfinishinganhourearlypants!! WELL DONE:hugs:Click to expand...

Well, I think I like the theory behind a water birth and the thought that warm water is nature's painkiller etc but I don't want to be totally sold on the idea for it not to work out if that makes sense?

I am definitely going to be breast feeding unless I am unable to..although I will not be EBF for very long as I don't want to deprive OH a share of that bonding experience..so it's double booby pump at the ready :thumbup: What about you?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> KIT! I nuv you! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: anyone I missed! xxxxxxxxxxx

I nuv you too my lovely :hugs:

Sooooo well done today! You deserve a proppa big treat :thumbup: I'm so in awe of your sporting prowess...you're fa-buh-less!!! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I :brat: :brat: :brat: a McDonalds, but my lazy tossarse of an OH won't get out of bed because he's spent all night on the xbox :growlmad: I swear i'm going to smash it to smitherines!!! It's a gorgeous day here and he's going to spend it all in bed! Wanker!

Now Ginge..say what you really feel :winkwink:

I don't blame you for being frustrated....it really is amazing the amount of games console addicts there are!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:
 

> Poor Hollinkapants.
> She was just eating a ricecake with paté on it and the dog came and stole it from her and ran up to the top of the garden with it:nope: She was so angry and sad:awww:

Naughty little pooface!!

Many years ago our golden lab stole the Christmas turkey from the table and ran off up the garden dragging it by the leg :shock: 'Twas a Christmas dinner of tiny Tim proportions that year!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit! Holly has a message for you:
> 
> *Hello Kitty, it's mini munkie here, I just wanted to fank yoo for my bootiful T-Shirt, I nuv it*

Ahh, beautifully modelled as always :cloud9: I'm glad you nuv it :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit & everyone... It's red now :cry: I think IRS an imposter... Gonna see how it progresses and test when I'm done bleeding and then I can get back into my NTNP saddle... :sadangel:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh Jaynie, i'm so sorry :( xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit & everyone... It's red now :cry: I think IRS an imposter... Gonna see how it progresses and test when I'm done bleeding and then I can get back into my NTNP saddle... :sadangel:

Oh Jaynie, SOOOOOO sorry :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

It's ok... I'm not far enough to be traumatised and I'm thankful for that me and Adam have talked it out and timing could be better and at least we know his :spermy: can get my eggos preggo and that's something positive to come of it...

Hopefully I'll be just like Kit and Clare... Keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie big big hugs my love.:hugs: FX'd it will still all work out. At this point I send some dust!!!:dust:

I personally wanted to prepare myself for the worst when I had my digi not moving up, and then spotting, but I don't know how you confront situations like this so I don't want to write anything that will just piss you off. But for all the worrying we've caused you by our collective misfortunes, you can also see we've got through the bad times and onto the good again, and we're all here for you for many hugs :hugs: I nuv you and I have a small giftoid I got last week for you, I will post it tomorrow. It's a bit silly but it might cheer you up a bit:friends:

But for now let's hang on hoping all will be ok:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit & everyone... It's red now :cry: I think IRS an imposter... Gonna see how it progresses and test when I'm done bleeding and then I can get back into my NTNP saddle... :sadangel:

Oh no :cry: Do you have cramping? I'm so sorry Jaynie..this is horrible for you. :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poofucks


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> It's ok... I'm not far enough to be traumatised and I'm thankful for that me and Adam have talked it out and timing could be better and at least we know his :spermy: can get my eggos preggo and that's something positive to come of it...
> 
> Hopefully I'll be just like Kit and Clare... Keep your fingers crossed...

Yes m'love, if the worst comes to the worst then this experience will still have been valuable for the reasons you say. There is still hope though :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah no I know it's over... It's sore now. Progressed rapidly from seeing the blood. Funny isn't it? But I am in some pain now like a mega period. Gonna take some painkillers cause I also have headache from the :cry: 

B I said to Adam earlier that preparing for the worst won't do any harm in any situation and I live and I learn! 

I might :wine: tonight...


----------



## firstbaby25

Although my head is full of the positives I reckon redundant hormones are gonna make me :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah no I know it's over... It's sore now. Progressed rapidly from seeing the blood. Funny isn't it? But I am in some pain now like a mega period. Gonna take some painkillers cause I also have headache from the :cry:
> 
> B I said to Adam earlier that preparing for the worst won't do any harm in any situation and I live and I learn!
> 
> I might :wine: tonight...

:cry::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> KIT! I nuv you! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: anyone I missed! xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I nuv you too my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Sooooo well done today! You deserve a proppa big treat :thumbup: I'm so in awe of your sporting prowess...you're fa-buh-less!!! :flower:Click to expand...

I'm milking it, I'm milking it! I'm lying on the bed with my lappy and DH keeps bringing me slices of Italian peppered sausage and wine:thumbup: And to be honest I'm not that tired now and my legs don't ache, (it'll catch up with me 24/48hrs later) but who can resist being waited on in this way?:shrug:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit & everyone... It's red now :cry: I think IRS an imposter... Gonna see how it progresses and test when I'm done bleeding and then I can get back into my NTNP saddle... :sadangel:

I'm so sorry :hugs: for u my friend how r u holding up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Although my head is full of the positives I reckon redundant hormones are gonna make me :cry:

I cried until my eyeballs fell on the floor and felt really purged and positive for a good :cry: Poor Jaynie love, really it's so sad. :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor Hollinkapants.
> She was just eating a ricecake with paté on it and the dog came and stole it from her and ran up to the top of the garden with it:nope: She was so angry and sad:awww:
> 
> Naughty little pooface!!
> 
> Many years ago our golden lab stole the Christmas turkey from the table and ran off up the garden dragging it by the leg :shock: 'Twas a Christmas dinner of tiny Tim proportions that year!Click to expand...

OMG you had a golden lab?! You lucky haggis you! That's my dream dog:cloud9: Pooface is cute but he's not a_ real_ dog:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor Hollinkapants.
> She was just eating a ricecake with paté on it and the dog came and stole it from her and ran up to the top of the garden with it:nope: She was so angry and sad:awww:
> 
> Naughty little pooface!!
> 
> Many years ago our golden lab stole the Christmas turkey from the table and ran off up the garden dragging it by the leg :shock: 'Twas a Christmas dinner of tiny Tim proportions that year!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you had a golden lab?! You lucky haggis you! That's my dream dog:cloud9: Pooface is cute but he's not a_ real_ dog:shrug:Click to expand...

Golden lab is DH's fave dog. I prefer chocolate labs but :shrug:

NOT A REAL DOG
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188865_10150170360034880_594719879_8319450_3949362_n.jpg

A REAL DOG (at 19 weeks)
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v310/124/119/594719879/n594719879_1309679_2071.jpg

REAL DOG (big version)
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/40182_458563334879_594719879_6350063_1532799_n.jpg

I NUV this boy :hugs:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit & everyone... It's red now :cry: I think IRS an imposter... Gonna see how it progresses and test when I'm done bleeding and then I can get back into my NTNP saddle... :sadangel:

Oh Jaynie I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry to spam the thread with Danish crapsticks but I'm a one-a-day girl at the moment because I need to not be pregnant for my holiday but we had sex last weekend, and the crapsticks keep giving me line eye. I actually KNOW I'm not pregnant because I have not a single thing going on, and you may tease me but I have been pregnant 4 times now (and have one child and 2 stepsons to show for it:haha:) so have my ideas about early pregnancy in monkeyland and I am not pregnant but the crapsticks give me line eye in the first 1 to 8 minutes and then go completely white or have a grey turd line:shrug: I have to share with you because they are my current obsession.:flower: Do you think it's just the indentation thing going on that I mentioned yesterday? :confused:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 8









015.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> iv antihistamine, im cortisone, 2 types of oral andtihistamine and oral cortisone :wacko:
> R700 later....
> The nurse who gave me the injection said "Good god! You're lucky that didn't climb up your neck and strangle you!!! That's thee worst reaction I've ever seen outside hospital!":haha: Dr says never have Penicillin again or probably will get anaphylactic shock :wacko:
> (Death may be imminent Kit :haha:)
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268800_10150300568529880_594719879_9253837_7526222_n.jpg

Looks nasty Trin, I'm glad you got it sorted. I saw a lady in A&E as a student who had a reaction similar to that, she was so itchy bless her. Hope you're sorted now.


----------



## Essie

Well done B on your cycling success :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oooh yes chocco labs too:thumbup: I'd like one of each so my dogs are like those yummy Belgian chocolates which are swirly white and milk chocolate with praline inside:cloud9:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry to spam the thread with Danish crapsticks but I'm a one-a-day girl at the moment because I need to not be pregnant for my holiday but we had sex last weekend, and the crapsticks keep giving me line eye. I actually KNOW I'm not pregnant because I have not a single thing going on, and you may tease me but I have been pregnant 4 times now (and have one child and 2 stepsons to show for it:haha:) so have my ideas about early pregnancy in monkeyland and I am not pregnant but the crapsticks give me line eye in the first 1 to 8 minutes and then go completely white or have a grey turd line:shrug: I have to share with you because they are my current obsession.:flower: Do you think it's just the indentation thing going on that I mentioned yesterday? :confused:

I dunno B, they're giving me line eye, but one of our more expert residents will have something more certain to say I'm sure.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> KIT! I nuv you! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: anyone I missed! xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I nuv you too my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Sooooo well done today! You deserve a proppa big treat :thumbup: I'm so in awe of your sporting prowess...you're fa-buh-less!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm milking it, I'm milking it! I'm lying on the bed with my lappy and DH keeps bringing me slices of Italian peppered sausage and wine:thumbup: And to be honest I'm not that tired now and my legs don't ache, (it'll catch up with me 24/48hrs later) but who can resist being waited on in this way?:shrug:Click to expand...

Enjoy every minute...how often do you get this kind of treatment?? :thumbup: I am the same..I usually stiffen up 2 days after any mammoth exercise even when I've been very fit. You'll be :jo: on Tuesday!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:



> Doctor just called and said 20 of my 23 survived yayay they said that's great I guess usually more embryos die off. We r lucky to have so many since some won't b able to b used bc they will b sick so I feel we will have a good selection of healthy babies. They said Thursday or Friday since I have so many to test. I'm so excited N nervous hopefully lots of them r healthy and glad so many made it!

Fab news Addie :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Well done B on your cycling success :thumbup:

Thanks Essie! I'm sooo :yipee: and :smug: to have done it! As I was saying before the event, it's been a while since I've had a "mummy alone" adventure! I used to do loads of crazy sports stuff before Holly came along, and I was worried I was no longer capable and would be all floppy and mumsie and quit halfway:haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> KIT! I nuv you! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: anyone I missed! xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I nuv you too my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Sooooo well done today! You deserve a proppa big treat :thumbup: I'm so in awe of your sporting prowess...you're fa-buh-less!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm milking it, I'm milking it! I'm lying on the bed with my lappy and DH keeps bringing me slices of Italian peppered sausage and wine:thumbup: And to be honest I'm not that tired now and my legs don't ache, (it'll catch up with me 24/48hrs later) but who can resist being waited on in this way?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy every minute...how often do you get this kind of treatment?? :thumbup: I am the same..I usually stiffen up 2 days after any mammoth exercise even when I've been very fit. You'll be :jo: on Tuesday!Click to expand...

:jo: is me on a daily basis at the moment. When i was at work the patients loved seeing the 23 year old nurse hobbling around less ably than they were at 80+!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynochka my lover, I've texted you, I'm here for you and still not given up all hope that you're out. Keep us informed, you can text me any time.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor Hollinkapants.
> She was just eating a ricecake with paté on it and the dog came and stole it from her and ran up to the top of the garden with it:nope: She was so angry and sad:awww:
> 
> Naughty little pooface!!
> 
> Many years ago our golden lab stole the Christmas turkey from the table and ran off up the garden dragging it by the leg :shock: 'Twas a Christmas dinner of tiny Tim proportions that year!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you had a golden lab?! You lucky haggis you! That's my dream dog:cloud9: Pooface is cute but he's not a_ real_ dog:shrug:Click to expand...

Yep..he was our family dog years ago and never was there such a character! A little part of me died when we lost him. He was a complete stomach on legs though as I think my tale demonstrates quite well!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit & everyone... It's red now :cry: I think IRS an imposter... Gonna see how it progresses and test when I'm done bleeding and then I can get back into my NTNP saddle... :sadangel:
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: for u my friend how r u holding up?Click to expand...

I'm fine addie... You gots to get on with it and I know of worse losses that I am thankful it will be quick and no d & c etc etc... Got to focus on some positives.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Well done B on your cycling success :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Essie! I'm sooo :yipee: and :smug: to have done it! As I was saying before the event, it's been a while since I've had a "mummy alone" adventure! I used to do loads of crazy sports stuff before Holly came along, and I was worried I was no longer capable and would be all floppy and mumsie and quit halfway:haha:Click to expand...

You deserve to feel like that, it's a brilliant achievement. And you are certainly not floppy and mumsie :thumbup: What are you planning next?


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> iv antihistamine, im cortisone, 2 types of oral andtihistamine and oral cortisone :wacko:
> R700 later....
> The nurse who gave me the injection said "Good god! You're lucky that didn't climb up your neck and strangle you!!! That's thee worst reaction I've ever seen outside hospital!":haha: Dr says never have Penicillin again or probably will get anaphylactic shock :wacko:
> (Death may be imminent Kit :haha:)
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268800_10150300568529880_594719879_9253837_7526222_n.jpg
> 
> Looks nasty Trin, I'm glad you got it sorted. I saw a lady in A&E as a student who had a reaction similar to that, she was so itchy bless her. Hope you're sorted now.[/QU
> 
> 
> Oh my I have the same reaction to that. You poor thing. I have not taken pen. Since that happened when I was a kid.Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor Hollinkapants.
> She was just eating a ricecake with paté on it and the dog came and stole it from her and ran up to the top of the garden with it:nope: She was so angry and sad:awww:
> 
> Naughty little pooface!!
> 
> Many years ago our golden lab stole the Christmas turkey from the table and ran off up the garden dragging it by the leg :shock: 'Twas a Christmas dinner of tiny Tim proportions that year!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you had a golden lab?! You lucky haggis you! That's my dream dog:cloud9: Pooface is cute but he's not a_ real_ dog:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Golden lab is DH's fave dog. I prefer chocolate labs but :shrug:
> 
> NOT A REAL DOG
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188865_10150170360034880_594719879_8319450_3949362_n.jpg
> 
> A REAL DOG (at 19 weeks)
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v310/124/119/594719879/n594719879_1309679_2071.jpg
> 
> REAL DOG (big version)
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/40182_458563334879_594719879_6350063_1532799_n.jpg
> 
> I NUV this boy :hugs:Click to expand...

So handsome! Love the crossed paws too :haha:


----------



## Essie

To go with Trin's doggie pictures, Kano would like to say hi!

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/amber_dexter/photo.jpg?t=1298606105


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry to spam the thread with Danish crapsticks but I'm a one-a-day girl at the moment because I need to not be pregnant for my holiday but we had sex last weekend, and the crapsticks keep giving me line eye. I actually KNOW I'm not pregnant because I have not a single thing going on, and you may tease me but I have been pregnant 4 times now (and have one child and 2 stepsons to show for it:haha:) so have my ideas about early pregnancy in monkeyland and I am not pregnant but the crapsticks give me line eye in the first 1 to 8 minutes and then go completely white or have a grey turd line:shrug: I have to share with you because they are my current obsession.:flower: Do you think it's just the indentation thing going on that I mentioned yesterday? :confused:

B...all I can say is I see pink. It's faint but there nonetheless and for whatever reason. Whether you are preggo or not, they looks pink to moi :shrug:

I am not teasing either. Really.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> KIT! I nuv you! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: anyone I missed! xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I nuv you too my lovely :hugs:
> 
> Sooooo well done today! You deserve a proppa big treat :thumbup: I'm so in awe of your sporting prowess...you're fa-buh-less!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm milking it, I'm milking it! I'm lying on the bed with my lappy and DH keeps bringing me slices of Italian peppered sausage and wine:thumbup: And to be honest I'm not that tired now and my legs don't ache, (it'll catch up with me 24/48hrs later) but who can resist being waited on in this way?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy every minute...how often do you get this kind of treatment?? :thumbup: I am the same..I usually stiffen up 2 days after any mammoth exercise even when I've been very fit. You'll be :jo: on Tuesday!Click to expand...

Big time!!:jo: And eating for ten! Running's more of a nightmare for fatigue and muscle pain I find, but I'll be withdrawing those words when I'm hobbling up the stairs to get Holly tomorrow morning:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks sezi :hugs: I know... I've tested you back! It's honestly fine guys like I say I'd despaired that I couldn't pregnant... I'm sure you remember my ramblings. I'm glad it's recorded at the docs, I'll get treatment sooner - should I need it! I might ask for a quick hormone check, due to reptilian tendencies :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> To go with Trin's doggie pictures, Kano would like to say hi!
> 
> https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/amber_dexter/photo.jpg?t=1298606105

That is just the cutest pic!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> To go with Trin's doggie pictures, Kano would like to say hi!
> 
> https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/amber_dexter/photo.jpg?t=1298606105

I fink he's laughing at me :tease:

Great pic!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Well done B on your cycling success :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Essie! I'm sooo :yipee: and :smug: to have done it! As I was saying before the event, it's been a while since I've had a "mummy alone" adventure! I used to do loads of crazy sports stuff before Holly came along, and I was worried I was no longer capable and would be all floppy and mumsie and quit halfway:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You deserve to feel like that, it's a brilliant achievement. And you are certainly not floppy and mumsie :thumbup: What are you planning next?Click to expand...

Ooh la la I'm planning a week of chillaxin!! Then I don't know, but there are always loads of events every weekend to choose from, so I might go 'a dabbling in another bike thing:thumbup: I really enjoyed it, and really I'm a runner but my bladder leaks a bit since baby if I go fast downhill, so cycling suits me better at the mo:blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie great picture! It is sooo funny! 

B you are sooo not floppy... Why you would ever think that I :shrug: being a mum makes you all resilient and hardy and wise and patient... 

Fanks for being so lovely guys :hugs: :kiss: I'll get there won't I...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie great picture! It is sooo funny!
> 
> B you are sooo not floppy... Why you would ever think that I :shrug: being a mum makes you all resilient and hardy and wise and patient...
> 
> Fanks for being so lovely guys :hugs: :kiss: I'll get there won't I...

YES YOU WILL!!!! I had an MC before Holly, Kit before her first, Crunchie before hers, Clare before hers, my sis before hers....the list goes on and on:wacko: 

And as S says it may just be a worrying glitch, but either way as you say there are positives to be drawn:thumbup: For a start it will broaden your personal life experiences so if one day your daughter or daughter-in-law has an mc you will know what she is feeling, and won't say "well in my day we didn't have those:sulk: We just got on with it and went straight on to term, none of this namby pamby stopping and starting" 

Oh it really is poofucks though, so give yourself the time it takes to cry and feel angry and whatever comes and you'll be bouncing back soon....if it is indeed doomed. The not knowing is the worst bit really.


----------



## Sarachka

I know what might cheer us up, some photos of adorable clothes that are going to parentless children. My friend Eloise sent these:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/30cd4704.jpg


----------



## poas

I'm very sorry Jaynie, if this is it (which-you know your body better than anyone else) then my heart goes out to you, I know that it's easy to say 'it was early' etc etc, but it still hurts.
B-I must have insane line-eye too....
I have (yet again) come to rant primarily, Ed has just had a text from his ex, we just had Emma for a lovely weekend and then this text welcomes him back from a 2hr drive 
''I really don't appreciate you referring to Harri as Emma's brother-they are not, nor will they ever be brother and sister. You must respect my wishes on this-I am her Mother, oh and another thing, I don't want to hear that Lissy kissed her knee better, you are her Dad, you should do it not some women who has no real bearing in OUR daughters life.''


All this from the bitch who 'let' us have Emma live with us for a year, because childcare would cost her too much!!!!! So it was fine for me to be up in the night with Emma, get her off her dummy, get her out of nappies, look after her through chicken pox and day to day childrens problems, but I shouldn't kiss her knee better when she falls?!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit-no I'm not BF well I don't think I am purely because I didn't with reece and won't be doing much different witj nathaniel, I think I will be requesting the Bp when I actually go into labour though that would be a nice change.

Jaynie sorry lovely I know exactly how you feel I was in limbo for nearly 2 weeks torturing myself poas and doing digis that all still said I was pregnant even though the EPU had confirmed there was no beany inside me no more, a good thing is that your body usually thinks its AF and pings back on track hope that's the case for you too if this is a MC. 
Big hugs though huni pie thibking of you xx

B can't see your bloody wee sticks again as my phone decides not to up load images arghhhh
But I'm with kit!! I did see pink yesterday spesh on the 3rd test I thinks *runs for cover from a munkie bashing*


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I'm very sorry Jaynie, if this is it (which-you know your body better than anyone else) then my heart goes out to you, I know that it's easy to say 'it was early' etc etc, but it still hurts.
> B-I must have insane line-eye too....
> I have (yet again) come to rant primarily, Ed has just had a text from his ex, we just had Emma for a lovely weekend and then this text welcomes him back from a 2hr drive
> ''I really don't appreciate you referring to Harri as Emma's brother-they are not, nor will they ever be brother and sister. You must respect my wishes on this-I am her Mother, oh and another thing, I don't want to hear that Lissy kissed her knee better, you are her Dad, you should do it not some women who has no real bearing in OUR daughters life.''
> 
> 
> All this from the bitch who 'let' us have Emma live with us for a year, because childcare would cost her too much!!!!! So it was fine for me to be up in the night with Emma, get her off her dummy, get her out of nappies, look after her through chicken pox and day to day childrens problems, but I shouldn't kiss her knee better when she falls?!!?!?!?!?!?!

Lissy...to me this sounds like some bitterness coupled with the green eyed monster. She clearly has issues, please do not take them on as your own. You've not done anything wrong as far as I can see..I should have thought she'd be glad to know how well looked after Emma is when she's with you guys :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit-no I'm not BF well I don't think I am purely because I didn't with reece and won't be doing much different witj nathaniel, I think I will be requesting the Bp when I actually go into labour though that would be a nice change.

Jaynie sorry lovely I know exactly how you feel I was in limbo for nearly 2 weeks torturing myself poas and doing digis that all still said I was pregnant even though the EPU had confirmed there was no beany inside me no more, a good thing is that your body usually thinks its AF and pings back on track hope that's the case for you too if this is a MC. 
Big hugs though huni pie thibking of you xx

B can't see your bloody wee sticks again as my phone decides not to up load images arghhhh
But I'm with kit!! I did see pink yesterday spesh on the 3rd test I thinks *runs for cover from a munkie bashing*


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry to spam the thread with Danish crapsticks but I'm a one-a-day girl at the moment because I need to not be pregnant for my holiday but we had sex last weekend, and the crapsticks keep giving me line eye. I actually KNOW I'm not pregnant because I have not a single thing going on, and you may tease me but I have been pregnant 4 times now (and have one child and 2 stepsons to show for it:haha:) so have my ideas about early pregnancy in monkeyland and I am not pregnant but the crapsticks give me line eye in the first 1 to 8 minutes and then go completely white or have a grey turd line:shrug: I have to share with you because they are my current obsession.:flower: Do you think it's just the indentation thing going on that I mentioned yesterday? :confused:

I don't think you have line eye and I don't think it's the indentation because it's pink. I think you are MAJORLY IGNORING YOUR SYMPTOMS!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho Lissy, I laugh because we are having split family issues in our household tonight!

DH's ex has just phoned asking if my DH would drive her and the boys to the airport for a flight next Sunday at 7am (ie leave the house at 5am:wacko:) because her boyfriend is already in Corsica (where they're going on holiday) and a taxi to the airport is expensive! DH was :grr:...bearing in mind the money he pays her to have the kids all the time, *and the fact that her bf has a Porsche and is living in the house he left to her* and that we take our holidays in Brittany and at my parent's place! Nowhere hot and exotic for us!!! Poor DH, he's mad at her:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor Hollinkapants.
> She was just eating a ricecake with paté on it and the dog came and stole it from her and ran up to the top of the garden with it:nope: She was so angry and sad:awww:
> 
> Naughty little pooface!!
> 
> Many years ago our golden lab stole the Christmas turkey from the table and ran off up the garden dragging it by the leg :shock: 'Twas a Christmas dinner of tiny Tim proportions that year!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you had a golden lab?! You lucky haggis you! That's my dream dog:cloud9: Pooface is cute but he's not a_ real_ dog:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep..he was our family dog years ago and never was there such a character! A little part of me died when we lost him. He was a complete stomach on legs though as I think my tale demonstrates quite well!Click to expand...

When Zeus was in puppy school ( before he got speedily graduated/ expelled :blush:) The lab puppies were all stomachs on legs and they would gather around me because Zeus had roast chicken as his treats/ bribes


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Poor Hollinkapants.
> She was just eating a ricecake with paté on it and the dog came and stole it from her and ran up to the top of the garden with it:nope: She was so angry and sad:awww:
> 
> Naughty little pooface!!
> 
> Many years ago our golden lab stole the Christmas turkey from the table and ran off up the garden dragging it by the leg :shock: 'Twas a Christmas dinner of tiny Tim proportions that year!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you had a golden lab?! You lucky haggis you! That's my dream dog:cloud9: Pooface is cute but he's not a_ real_ dog:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Golden lab is DH's fave dog. I prefer chocolate labs but :shrug:
> 
> NOT A REAL DOG
> 
> I NUV this boy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So handsome! Love the crossed paws too :haha:Click to expand...

It's his gooddogwhoisinvisibleonthecouch-look :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Lissy & Hayley! I know it is a bit sad... And I'll see how I feel this month about ttc. I'm not early testing anymore, I hope it's just like a period and I get some super fertile time this month. Watching eddie murphy delirious while laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## poas

I don't know where these women get off?! He just politely said-I have no intentions of changing anything, the kids have a great bond and it was them who first started saying brother/sister- she replies that they will share a common factor (Esme) and that is it, and that he is out of order for 'lying to Emma' and making her out to be the bad guy for telling emma she has no brother. Demented cow, I would be smoking and hastily getting a drink were I not carrying this 'common factor' oops, I mean BABY!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtleloids

The injections have worn off and I don't think the 3 other tabs are as good:nope: So I shall try sleep and refrain from scratching my skin with a hairbrush 

Nuv you all and speshul hugs to Jaynie :hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to spam the thread with Danish crapsticks but I'm a one-a-day girl at the moment because I need to not be pregnant for my holiday but we had sex last weekend, and the crapsticks keep giving me line eye. I actually KNOW I'm not pregnant because I have not a single thing going on, and you may tease me but I have been pregnant 4 times now (and have one child and 2 stepsons to show for it:haha:) so have my ideas about early pregnancy in monkeyland and I am not pregnant but the crapsticks give me line eye in the first 1 to 8 minutes and then go completely white or have a grey turd line:shrug: I have to share with you because they are my current obsession.:flower: Do you think it's just the indentation thing going on that I mentioned yesterday? :confused:
> 
> I don't think you have line eye and I don't think it's the indentation because it's pink. I think you are MAJORLY IGNORING YOUR SYMPTOMS!!!!Click to expand...

No Trin honestly I'm being really rational, about symptoms and lines. These lines do not alarm me. Proof of my rationality:

1) I've been telling you about the headaches and the high temps which are 2 possibles, I haven't been hiding them from you:shrug: But it's also VERY HOT here, and hot weather always gives me headaches.

2)The lines came and then they went within the 10min mark:thumbup: Now the test is dry there's just that familiar ol' grey shadow line we've all come to know and love and hate so well:hugs:

3)And I do wonder if it wasn't just the angle of shot, bringing out the indentation to it's best advantage:shrug:

I think they're just spontaneous evaps due to the hot weather, it's almost dark and still 32°C, positively chilly for you Trin:cold:


----------



## poas

I hope you're this rational when you are in labour B! :) ^^^


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> I hope you're this rational when you are in labour B! :) ^^^

:rofl: :rofl:

You could have been right B one out - one in!! :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

And who knows, maybe intense physical activity temporarily increases hcg levels?:shrug: 
OMG I soooo missed a vocation studying medicine, imagine THE FUN I'd have had!!!??? "Oh yes Professor Bloggins, tomorrow I have a morning cycling followed by an afternoon weeing on sticks as part of my research:thumbup:" 
Ohhh just imagine the free weesticks on the University Research Budget I'd have had:dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin :hugs: :kisses: :flower: - fanks again. Hope you feel better tomorrow...


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin..really hope you get a better night's sleep and don't scratch till you bleed! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin my twin:hugs: Don't forget your scratch mitts:haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Lissy & Hayley! I know it is a bit sad... And I'll see how I feel this month about ttc. I'm not early testing anymore, I hope it's just like a period and I get some super fertile time this month. Watching eddie murphy delirious while laughter is the best medicine!

Jaynie yeah sorry it was rather my fault you tested early, when you may have just awaited a 'late period' :nope: I'm so sorry, you know I never meant it to be a heartache for you. :hug:


----------



## Essie

Night night Trin, sleep well :kiss:

And night night turtles. Not going to bed but have been instructed by DH to "shut that thing down" so we can snuggle up and watch a bit of tv before bed. So tis goodnight from me, sleep well all :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I don't know where these women get off?! He just politely said-I have no intentions of changing anything, the kids have a great bond and it was them who first started saying brother/sister- she replies that they will share a common factor (Esme) and that is it, and that he is out of order for 'lying to Emma' and making her out to be the bad guy for telling emma she has no brother. Demented cow, I would be smoking and hastily getting a drink were I not carrying this 'common factor' oops, I mean BABY!!!

It's all bollllocks Lissy, let it roll smoothly like water off a duck's back. The kids in time will decide for themselves who's who and what's what:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Night night Trin, sleep well :kiss:
> 
> And night night turtles. Not going to bed but have been instructed by DH to "shut that thing down" so we can snuggle up and watch a bit of tv before bed. So tis goodnight from me, sleep well all :flower:

Night night:hugs: My DH is long since asleep, but I still have the adrenalin from my ride to expel:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie..enjoy your snuggle time :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I hope you're this rational when you are in labour B! :) ^^^
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You could have been right B one out - one in!! :-kClick to expand...

No no no Jaynie I only meant fully cooked bfps!! Like Kit and Essie!! And my tests are deffo not bfp's but danish crapsticks. So I may windsurf and booze on holiday sans problem:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Night night Trin, sleep well :kiss:
> 
> And night night turtles. Not going to bed but have been instructed by DH to "shut that thing down" so we can snuggle up and watch a bit of tv before bed. So tis goodnight from me, sleep well all :flower:
> 
> Night night:hugs: My DH is long since asleep, but I still have the adrenalin from my ride to expel:happydance:Click to expand...

No wonder you're on a high! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lissy & Hayley! I know it is a bit sad... And I'll see how I feel this month about ttc. I'm not early testing anymore, I hope it's just like a period and I get some super fertile time this month. Watching eddie murphy delirious while laughter is the best medicine!
> 
> Jaynie yeah sorry it was rather my fault you tested early, when you may have just awaited a 'late period' :nope: I'm so sorry, you know I never meant it to be a heartache for you. :hug:Click to expand...

No I made a choice to test didn't I sillymonkeypants! And I got to experience a :bfp: that was good! It's like that old would you jump off a bridge if so and so did :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night essie. Sleep well you and :pink: bump... Fanks for loveliness and patience this past week :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

It's good night from me too lovely ladies....we've bought a new fan today so I really hope it's not such a sticky night.

Sleep well everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Jaynie my darling big hugs !!! Life is not fair at all ......


----------



## HollyMonkey

My adrenalin's taking a nose dive, I'm looking forward to bed now, I feel like essie's bear:haha:
Phew
what 
a 
fab 
day:cloud9: 

I might listen to my ipod in bed and re-live certain amazing moments of the ride.:happydance:

Nighty night all:hugs: My crapstick is pure lily white now, 'tis just the indentation that leads us a merry dance :thumbup: 

Bet I dream of trail riding all night:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kit:hugs: Sweateth Not:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> It's good night from me too lovely ladies....we've bought a new fan today so I really hope it's not such a sticky night.
> 
> Sleep well everyone :hugs::kiss:

Night pumpkin... Nuv you :kiss: fanks for your wisdom and kind words this week miss kit! :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Jaynie my darling big hugs !!! Life is not fair at all ......

Fanks :hugs: I know mate. What doesn't kill me eh? This :baby: that I will eventually get will be so loved though :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oo goodnight B... I nuv you an all! You've been particularly devoted to my welfare this week and I truly appreciate it :hug: well done on your mega achievement today :thumbup: :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Jaynie my darling big hugs !!! Life is not fair at all ......
> 
> Fanks :hugs: I know mate. What doesn't kill me eh? This :baby: that I will eventually get will be so loved though :cloud9:Click to expand...

Sadly some of us have a longer journey than others ....but we will always get there ! With support and kindness we can get through anything xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Jaynie my darling big hugs !!! Life is not fair at all ......
> 
> Fanks :hugs: I know mate. What doesn't kill me eh? This :baby: that I will eventually get will be so loved though :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh Jaynie my poor sausage.:hugs: You have such an optimistic nature that this won't poofuck you for too long.And your baby will be so loved, you're right. Biggest hugs for tonight:hugs:xxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

I missed my 3000 post... I'm slipping :dohh: shamelessly after the 000 post too :blush: seeing as it's basically me that's made the past 1000 posts with me :fool: ramblings...


----------



## firstbaby25

Oo and she gets it out of sheer luck :happydance: I'll take any omen!!! :wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Jaynie my darling big hugs !!! Life is not fair at all ......
> 
> Fanks :hugs: I know mate. What doesn't kill me eh? This :baby: that I will eventually get will be so loved though :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly some of us have a longer journey than others ....but we will always get there ! With support and kindness we can get through anything xxxClick to expand...

Fanks! You've been sooo positive and all of ya combined have covered every base and sorted me right out. An laughter... Don't forget laughter crunch!!


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie i am sooo sorry my lovely! wish i could give you a real life squeeze, but a virtual one will have to do for now so :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
it will happen for you xx


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie i am sooo sorry my lovely! wish i could give you a real life squeeze, but a virtual one will have to do for now so :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> it will happen for you xx

Thanks April I can feel all of your virtual hugs... Knowing I have you all behind me and that a good lot of you know what I'm going through or can at least empathise is a real support! I'm feeling ok I'm sure I'll be ok!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie i am sooo sorry my lovely! wish i could give you a real life squeeze, but a virtual one will have to do for now so :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> it will happen for you xx
> 
> Thanks April I can feel all of your virtual hugs... Knowing I have you all behind me and that a good lot of you know what I'm going through or can at least empathise is a real support! I'm feeling ok I'm sure I'll be ok!Click to expand...

always here for you my love xx


----------



## Crunchie

I do remember feeling so alone and then stumbling upon this said tread and dh said It was like suddenly I was different ..... Didn't feel so alone anymore and that ttc is no way as bloody easy as any tv program makes it out to be !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> I do remember feeling so alone and then stumbling upon this said tread and dh said It was like suddenly I was different ..... Didn't feel so alone anymore and that ttc is no way as bloody easy as any tv program makes it out to be !!!

Yeah and my stupidly fertile mother and sister 3 unplanned kids between them perfectly normal LP cycles of 21 days :sulk: no fair!!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie i am sooo sorry my lovely! wish i could give you a real life squeeze, but a virtual one will have to do for now so :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> it will happen for you xx
> 
> Thanks April I can feel all of your virtual hugs... Knowing I have you all behind me and that a good lot of you know what I'm going through or can at least empathise is a real support! I'm feeling ok I'm sure I'll be ok!Click to expand...
> 
> always here for you my love xxClick to expand...

Thanks beautiful! I know :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I do remember feeling so alone and then stumbling upon this said tread and dh said It was like suddenly I was different ..... Didn't feel so alone anymore and that ttc is no way as bloody easy as any tv program makes it out to be !!!
> 
> Yeah and my stupidly fertile mother and sister 3 unplanned kids between them perfectly normal LP cycles of 21 days :sulk: no fair!!Click to expand...

My mil was the worst for that.... Oh with my first 2 I fell first time and my 3rd was a surprise ! Bugger off xxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Jaynie! Noooooo :cry: I am so sorry babe. Life is so unfair :growlmad: how are u babe? I wish I could hug u right now :(


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> Jaynie! Noooooo :cry: I am so sorry babe. Life is so unfair :growlmad: how are u babe? I wish I could hug u right now :(

I'm ok newbie! Unlucky but ok :shrug: I'm thankful because it could have been a lot worse and I've said over and over that at least I know me and Adam can do it. PMA right?? 

Crunch my mum and sis have never lost babies but my auntie has and she struggled to conceive my cousin and my family always tell me based on my cycles I'm like her! :grr: :growlmad: like errr thanks!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Is there no limit to your PMA? U r so amazing jaynie. I hope the same fate that kit and Claire had is bestowed upon u.


----------



## firstbaby25

Thing is I don't know what I'm missing yet, and the true miracle of life and all that I'm sure a MC when you have had a baby is much worse! And nobody said ttc was easy did they? I just hope I sleep when I get in soon :sad2:


----------



## newbie_ttc

R u not at home?


----------



## newbie_ttc

I just now I shared with dh that I felt my cousin's baby move yesterday and how special it was for me b/c I've never experienced that before :cloud9: he turns and looks at me plainly and says 'you've never felt a baby kick before???'. I wanted to say, well no asswipe, that'd be kinda hard since I've never been pregnant before! But the look on my face said enough.


----------



## firstbaby25

I am now... Adams mum and dad knew in the event they guessed with me quitting smoking! And she's lovely and means well but she was sonexcited so when I saw a lot of red we went to our friends and Adam let me have a :wine: just in bed now. Adams working tomorrow :( what've you been up to cherub?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Just hanging out around the house. Dh's son came in today. He will be here for the next 2 weeks. He's such a sweet kid although it takes some getting used to, having and add'l person in the house. Now I have to cook when I come home in the evenings :wacko: 

Did anyone else know about your bfp? I can't recall if u told your mom and sis and nana yet?


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah I told them they'll be fine though... Which is why inwas perfectly comfortable telling them. That sounds fun, but I see what you mean it would be a shock to me to live with Erin all of a sudden!

I must at least try and get some sleep now... OH is very close to snoring :( :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I hope u rest comfortably m'love. My thoughts r with u. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Just catching up on my phone during DHs hockey game. We had a fun time camping, though I slept horribly. To save space I didn't bring my "leg pillow" (Percival :haha: ) which I've been sleeping with for several years now and it made a huge difference for me not having it now that I'm preggers. And it was really cold and I had to get up to pee twice each night and the walk to the bathroom was long. I forgot my SheWee! oops.

But it was a gorgeous camp ground, a place we will go back to for sure! I will post pictures tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beanie. As everyone has said, you are handling it so well and your PMA is just so inspiring. You'll fall preggers with you next bean before you know it. And now that you've made a big effort with quitting smoking, you're even just that much healthier to provide your next bean with a lovely cozy place to snuggle in :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Poor Trin! You've had your fair share of icky stuff going on, eh? I react the same to penicillin - found out the hard way as a little one! I was about three and covered as you are from head to toe. Rather unpleasant!! I hope you feel better real soon my dear! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I am so glad everything is going smoothly for you! I can't wait to see your :bfp:! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany - fantastic job on your race!!! you are such a fit and sporty turtle! :bodyb: you look fantastic in your post race picture - looks like you re on :cloud9: !!!
And Holly looks adorable in her kitty shirt from Kit!! So sweet :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka I am so glad you had such a good time at your Glee concert! I bet it was fantastic. And you're doing such wonderful work on collecting clothes for the dear sweet orphs!


----------



## LunaLady

Kit I am getting SO exciticated for your baby to pop out!!!!

Did I miss the promised pot pic?? ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I hope you had a lovely weekend on your camping trip!!


----------



## LunaLady

I will say that this camping trip this weekend made me just that much more excited for my long and lovely trip that starts THIS FRIDAY :dance: Ten days of sun, lake, reading, knit/crochet, hanging out around the fire... Can't wait!!!!!!!!

I will sign off now that I've posted about a hundred times :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hey Luna! Glad you had some fun :), thanks... I'll be right I said to Adam I'm good with smoking but I did have one last night with my :wine: I couldn't resist! I no longer had a reason to do it... Me and Adam are both going to quit though in the new house! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gonna be a hotty today, 34 and climbing on our patio thermometer. LO's grizzleometer is going to go up accordingly methinks:wacko: She's doing her koala bear impression again- I can actually let go of her, she grips me with her legs and arms so tight, and wont be prised off ! She's wearing her new red and white summer holiday pumps with just a nappy and looks well cute :awww:

Are you ok Jaynie, puffy eyes aside?:hugs:

Crunch you made me laugh with your o-so-fertile MIL! :rofl: Luckily mine had a mc and fell at aged 40!!

Hayley are you on ML yet?

Glad you had a fab time Luna:thumbup:, can't wait to see pics:happydance:

I'm going try and get my box finished, the one I started painting on Friday, if the paint doesn't dry too quickly....

Happy Mondays All xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Gonna be a hotty today, 34 and climbing on our patio thermometer. LO's grizzleometer is going to go up accordingly methinks:wacko: She's doing her koala bear impression again- I can actually let go of her, she grips me with her legs and arms so tight, and wont be prised off ! She's wearing her new red and white summer holiday pumps with just a nappy and looks well cute :awww:
> 
> Are you ok Jaynie, puffy eyes aside?:hugs:
> 
> Crunch you made me laugh with your o-so-fertile MIL! :rofl: Luckily mine had a mc and fell at aged 40!!
> 
> Hayley are you on ML yet?
> 
> Glad you had a fab time Luna:thumbup:, can't wait to see pics :happydance:
> 
> I'm going try and get my box finished, the one I started painting on Friday, if the paint doesn't dry too quickly....
> 
> Happy Mondays All xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes yes I am ok! I'll go through it in my head and just really glad to have it on record!! I just worry now that it'll take another 8 months to get another :(


----------



## poas

Morning all :) 
Jaynie, I would not be surprised if it happens a lot sooner, as you know many of us are more fertile/regular cycles after mc, so f'xed you are the same and some little positive can come of this for you.
Now...school waddle here I come!


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning all......

Jaynie glad you still have some PMA left sweetie big hugs still

luna glad you had a fab time pic's please

lissy i have one word for the OH's ex and i cant get away with typing it on here if you follow!! i would head B's advice just let it all go, how is your pain now hope your not to uncomforatable

B, no not finishing for ML till friday so 5days left woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! on 10-6 today with my last parent chat at the end of the night!!! tis boiling here i think Nathaniel is going to swelter today at work and moi too, we are in an upstaires room where the windows open a couple of inches inwards on a slant (obviously for safety reasons dont want any of my 2-3's climbing out of windows)there is a ceiling fan which is crap and by the time i get there will be wafting hot stuffy air around the room mixed with 12/13 2-3's 3 or 4 staff and the odd smell pf poop is not my ideal place at the mo was soooo hot last night!!!

sara i have'nt forgotten that i promised a donation wont be much but will get round to it sometime this week i promise if you would kindly pm me your paypal again darling cheers lover

I cant wait to be off and shop for some lil turtle gifts to while away my time before bebe comes


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all!

Blank hpt today so I'm definitely out...quite a relief really. QUite a bit of back pain like period pains today (which apparently is a side effect of one of the medicines :wacko:) Although all of the meds are safe to take in pregnancy, one of them can make it hard for a beanie to stick so :shrug:

NO sleep last night. I eventually got up and took my morning dose of meds at 4am and fell asleep about 4:45 so really braindead today. Already had a :coffee: but not sure how much good it has done. Busy day with patients so no rest :nope:

Ok, going to catch up now


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Night Trin my twin:hugs: Don't forget your scratch mitts:haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You joke, but I am using a softish hair brush to scratch, otherwise I would scratch til I bled!


----------



## Sarachka

thanks lovelies who wanted to paypal, its:

[email protected]

MANY THANKS!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin!* I thought of you this morning, I was painting and listening to BBC radio 4 longwave on my wireless:jo: and they announced that since the temps will be in the high 20's in the UK today they've opened an NHS direct line to call if you start feeling too hot! Oh and sorry for bfn, I understand the it 'being a relief' bit though!!

It's now a furnace my patio, reading 44.3°C on the thermometer but that's because it's enclosed and all stone so heats up like an oven:wacko: But in reality it's in the high 30's here and not the 40's but oh how I wish I had a private swimming pool:cloud9: I don't even have LO's paddling pool from last year since DH burst it:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning all......
> 
> Jaynie glad you still have some PMA left sweetie big hugs still
> 
> luna glad you had a fab time pic's please
> 
> lissy i have one word for the OH's ex and i cant get away with typing it on here if you follow!! i would head B's advice just let it all go, how is your pain now hope your not to uncomforatable
> 
> B, no not finishing for ML till friday so 5days left woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! on 10-6 today with my last parent chat at the end of the night!!! tis boiling here i think Nathaniel is going to swelter today at work and moi too, we are in an upstaires room where the windows open a couple of inches inwards on a slant (obviously for safety reasons dont want any of my 2-3's climbing out of windows)there is a ceiling fan which is crap and by the time i get there will be wafting hot stuffy air around the room mixed with 12/13 2-3's 3 or 4 staff and the odd smell pf poop is not my ideal place at the mo was soooo hot last night!!!
> 
> sara i have'nt forgotten that i promised a donation wont be much but will get round to it sometime this week i promise if you would kindly pm me your paypal again darling cheers lover
> 
> I cant wait to be off and shop for some lil turtle gifts to while away my time before bebe comes

What pretty colours:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Morning all :)
> Jaynie, I would not be surprised if it happens a lot sooner, as you know many of us are more fertile/regular cycles after mc, so f'xed you are the same and some little positive can come of this for you.
> Now...school waddle here I come!

School waddle:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gonna be a hotty today, 34 and climbing on our patio thermometer. LO's grizzleometer is going to go up accordingly methinks:wacko: She's doing her koala bear impression again- I can actually let go of her, she grips me with her legs and arms so tight, and wont be prised off ! She's wearing her new red and white summer holiday pumps with just a nappy and looks well cute :awww:
> 
> Are you ok Jaynie, puffy eyes aside?:hugs:
> 
> Crunch you made me laugh with your o-so-fertile MIL! :rofl: Luckily mine had a mc and fell at aged 40!!
> 
> Hayley are you on ML yet?
> 
> Glad you had a fab time Luna:thumbup:, can't wait to see pics :happydance:
> 
> I'm going try and get my box finished, the one I started painting on Friday, if the paint doesn't dry too quickly....
> 
> Happy Mondays All xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yes yes I am ok! I'll go through it in my head and just really glad to have it on record!! I just worry now that it'll take another 8 months to get another :(Click to expand...

Ah who can know?:shrug: I'm sure you won't though, lots of women fall quickly after an mc, I took a year after my first before Holly, but I miscarried at 8 weeks with cytec then so the hormones took a while to return to normal, but with early spontaneous miscarriage there's no reason it won't happen again quickly and be sticky:thumbup: You can join the official MC Paranoid People's Club now:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It's good night from me too lovely ladies....we've bought a new fan today so I really hope it's not such a sticky night.
> 
> Sleep well everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Night pumpkin... Nuv you :kiss: fanks for your wisdom and kind words this week miss kit! :flower:Click to expand...

Anytime my turtle friend - just sorry you had to go down this well travelled road :nope: Next time will be different and I know it's been said already, but you may be pleasantly surprised how quickly you might find yourself back in the land of the potentially egg shaped....:hugs:

Keep that amazing positivity going m'love - it's one of your best features y'know :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I nearly said last night that I am now part of an elite woman's club :thumbup: 

Hopefully I won't be quite so trippy and I will learn. I am not doing digi's and worrying doesn't change any of the outcomes. I will do a digi but when I am estimated 6 weeks for a 3+ - just superdrug and IC's for me till I know it was more sticky than the last...

It's done something good with Adam. He wants it now, significantly more than he did last time though he isn't convinved on the trying aspect (it never worked for us and not doing so did.) I think I will ttc in secret and hope for spontaneous fertile sex! :-k

Gorgeous here today too, going to see Erin who gets looked after by a cousin today :thumbup: that's bound to cheer me up. 

Thanks Hayley :hugs: for your super hot day at work! I am sweating as I sit here typing! Sigh. Hope this week goes nice and quick for you! Lissy - I do hope so I hope I don't have an 8 month wait for the next one!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Kit I am getting SO exciticated for your baby to pop out!!!!
> 
> Did I miss the promised pot pic?? ;)

Hiya Luna - pleased your camping trip was a success on the whole although you weren't as comfy as you'd like. You just can't underestimate Percy can you? :winkwink:

I have posted a pot pic....I think it will be quite a bit back now. I'll see if I can find it.....


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Molly, I hope you had a lovely weekend on your camping trip!!

yes Molly..been thinking about you - hope everything went well and you had an enjoyable trip :thumbup: Look forward to hearing all about it :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

I rambled through my 2000 post :dohh: So here goes (pretend it's 2000)

To all my preggy Turtle friends:
May your labour be blissful and short and everything you fear fly out the window with the first contraction. I can't wait to meet your turtle bebes

https://www.seedol.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Baby-Turtle.jpg

To my ttc and ntnp Turtle friends:
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5_Ralz69dQE/TQAbiz0mb_I/AAAAAAAAAOw/liQaWPTdfCw/s1600/Good%252525252525252520luck%252525252525252520smiley.gifhttps://images.zaazu.com/img/turtle-turtle-slow-shell-smiley-emoticon-000663-facebook.gifhttps://images.zaazu.com/img/goodluck-goodluck-luck-clover-smiley-emoticon-000671-large.gif
We shall all get there in the end!!!
:dust::dust::dust:

To all of you, your support and love and friendship has meant the world to me and I nuv you all
https://www.balloonmaniacs.com/images/imheadoverheelsforyouturtleballoon.jpg
https://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/05/19/4/1649/16491480/09/Best-friends-forever-keep-smiling-9396067-840-573.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah Kit hasn't popped yet!

Jaynie that's a really good thing if it's made Adam really want a bubba:thumbup: My first mc made ME realise how much I wanted one, I wasn't convinced before! I must say my last 2 mcs have had the opposite effect though, I've gone off the idea a bit now:haha: Too much stress and hassle!!

But your bubba will come along soon:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin!* I thought of you this morning, I was painting and listening to BBC radio 4 longwave on my wireless:jo: and they announced that since the temps will be in the high 20's in the UK today they've opened an NHS direct line to call if you start feeling too hot! Oh and sorry for bfn, I understand the it 'being a relief' bit though!!
> 
> It's now a furnace my patio, reading 44.3°C on the thermometer but that's because it's enclosed and all stone so heats up like an oven:wacko: But in reality it's in the high 30's here and not the 40's but oh how I wish I had a private swimming pool:cloud9: I don't even have LO's paddling pool from last year since DH burst it:nope:

We have one of those trailerparkish above ground intex pools. But in Summer it is THE BEST! It has a pump and everything and is just over 1m deep and around 4 metre diameter so great for the kids to splosh around in and Tarquin can stand in in. I like to lie on a lilo and read my book in it with just my feet trailing around :cloud9:

About 18 inside today and about 22 outside

My feet itch *stomps feet in hissy fit manner*


----------



## kit_cat

Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.

Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I nearly said last night that I am now part of an elite woman's club :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully I won't be quite so trippy and I will learn. I am not doing digi's and worrying doesn't change any of the outcomes. I will do a digi but when I am estimated 6 weeks for a 3+ - just superdrug and IC's for me till I know it was more sticky than the last...
> 
> It's done something good with Adam. He wants it now, significantly more than he did last time though he isn't convinved on the trying aspect (it never worked for us and not doing so did.) I think I will ttc in secret and hope for spontaneous fertile sex! :-k
> 
> Gorgeous here today too, going to see Erin who gets looked after by a cousin today :thumbup: that's bound to cheer me up.
> 
> Thanks Hayley :hugs: for your super hot day at work! I am sweating as I sit here typing! Sigh. Hope this week goes nice and quick for you! Lissy - I do hope so I hope I don't have an 8 month wait for the next one!

After my first mc, I fell straight away the next month (or the month after :shrug: - it was 11 years ago....I'm a :jo: now) I agree with you, I didn't find it as hard with my first mc because I didn't have kids yet. For me (like with Adam) it was a clarifying experience where I thought "I really want this now and I'm ready"

I think each beanie has a message for us :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ah Kit hasn't popped yet!
> 
> Jaynie that's a really good thing if it's made Adam really want a bubba:thumbup: My first mc made ME realise how much I wanted one, I wasn't convinced before! I must say my last 2 mcs have had the opposite effect though, I've gone off the idea a bit now:haha: Too much stress and hassle!!
> 
> But your bubba will come along soon:hugs:

No poppage yet m'love :nope: but it's a good thing as I still have a few things I want to do before THE POP!!

Last night was unbearable with the heat although by the sounds of it, not as bad as chez Dian Flon must have been. Maybe it cools down nicely at night in France? Not so here :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.
> 
> Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:

Aw thanks :hugs: We are a leaky bunch :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.
> 
> Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:
> 
> Aw thanks :hugs: We are a leaky bunch :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I know!

Hope you really are ok with the BFN too...I can see why it might be best for it to be that way this time around and my philosophy is always that what's for you will not pass you by :thumbup: Cliche yes, but very true.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I rambled through my 2000 post :dohh: So here goes (pretend it's 2000)
> 
> To all my preggy Turtle friends:
> May your labour be blissful and short and everything you fear fly out the window with the first contraction. I can't wait to meet your turtle bebes
> 
> https://www.seedol.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Baby-Turtle.jpg
> 
> To my ttc and ntnp Turtle friends:
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5_Ralz69dQE/TQAbiz0mb_I/AAAAAAAAAOw/liQaWPTdfCw/s1600/Good%252525252525252520luck%252525252525252520smiley.gifhttps://images.zaazu.com/img/turtle-turtle-slow-shell-smiley-emoticon-000663-facebook.gifhttps://images.zaazu.com/img/goodluck-goodluck-luck-clover-smiley-emoticon-000671-large.gif
> We shall all get there in the end!!!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> To all of you, your support and love and friendship has meant the world to me and I nuv you all
> https://www.balloonmaniacs.com/images/imheadoverheelsforyouturtleballoon.jpg
> https://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/05/19/4/1649/16491480/09/Best-friends-forever-keep-smiling-9396067-840-573.jpg

Aww thank you Trin-a-lin:cry: I nuv you too:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, so it's 11.11am and I've already drunk 2 litres of water :wacko: Li'l yellow must have his/her flippers on!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.
> 
> Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:
> 
> Aw thanks :hugs: We are a leaky bunch :haha:Click to expand...

I'm not even hormonal and I leaked (eyewise not bladderwise:haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so it's 11.11am and I've already drunk 2 litres of water :wacko: Li'l yellow must have his/her flippers on!

I'd phone the NHS direct Hot Weather line and tell them you're thirsty if I were you:haha:

I'm going to go and prepare a nommo lunch from shrapnel in the fridge, there's some smoked ham and cheese and eggs and mayo and I'll go raid the veg patch for some lettuce and whatever's going. The post bike hunger is here:happydance: Let the gobbling commence!:munch:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's 11.11am and I've already drunk 2 litres of water :wacko: Li'l yellow must have his/her flippers on!
> 
> I'd phone the NHS direct Hot Weather line and tell them you're thirsty if I were you:haha:
> 
> I'm going to go and prepare a nommo lunch from shrapnel in the fridge, there's some smoked ham and cheese and eggs and mayo and I'll go raid the veg patch for some lettuce and whatever's going. The post bike hunger is here:happydance: Let the gobbling commence!:munch:Click to expand...

Mmm, sounds nice. I'd love to have lunch in the garden but I fear I may melt :wacko: We UKers are never happy eh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.
> 
> Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:
> 
> Aw thanks :hugs: We are a leaky bunch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know!
> 
> Hope you really are ok with the BFN too...I can see why it might be best for it to be that way this time around and my philosophy is always that what's for you will not pass you by :thumbup: Cliche yes, but very true.Click to expand...

I agree in principal with your philosophy Kit but recently I was standing in the rain waiting for a bus and it whizzed past me. That bus was for me and it passed me by:growlmad: 

School holidays here and so begins 12hrs a day of video games for the boys. They are so lucky I'm not their mum, I would so :grr: them into doing something less brain dead with their days! I mean even a chat forum is better than video games:dohh: At least they'd develop their communication skills:shrug: 

Hey that gives me a thought, if I were to join a kind of Italian version of BnB I could maybe improve my Italian? OMG though imagine my posts, "Buongiorno, mi chiamo Bethany, sono Inglese:flower: Io :brat::hissy::brat: bambino. Fatto :sex: ma :spermy: poofucks é ha uno :bfn:"


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's 11.11am and I've already drunk 2 litres of water :wacko: Li'l yellow must have his/her flippers on!
> 
> I'd phone the NHS direct Hot Weather line and tell them you're thirsty if I were you:haha:
> 
> I'm going to go and prepare a nommo lunch from shrapnel in the fridge, there's some smoked ham and cheese and eggs and mayo and I'll go raid the veg patch for some lettuce and whatever's going. The post bike hunger is here:happydance: Let the gobbling commence!:munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, sounds nice. I'd love to have lunch in the garden but I fear I may melt :wacko: We UKers are never happy eh?Click to expand...

I can't possibly eat in the garden today:nope: The house is ok since I've kept the shutters shut today to stop the sun blazing in, and if it gets insufferable the basement is lovely and cool:cloud9: French houses are great for that, having cool basements and cellars:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Good morning! I'm staying home today from work and resting I am not 100 percent. Tomorrows my last day so I have to go and hopefully will b feeling much better.how's everyones morning?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ah Kit hasn't popped yet!
> 
> Jaynie that's a really good thing if it's made Adam really want a bubba:thumbup: My first mc made ME realise how much I wanted one, I wasn't convinced before! I must say my last 2 mcs have had the opposite effect though, I've gone off the idea a bit now:haha: Too much stress and hassle!!
> 
> But your bubba will come along soon:hugs:
> 
> No poppage yet m'love :nope: but it's a good thing as I still have a few things I want to do before THE POP!!
> 
> Last night was unbearable with the heat although by the sounds of it, not as bad as chez Dian Flon must have been. Maybe it cools down nicely at night in France? Not so here :nope:Click to expand...

Gosh no it was still 25 outside when I had a drink of water at 4am last night (we have a digital weather station by the kitchen sink in case you were wondering how I knew this:haha:) DH and I have our room downstairs and that's quite cool but the kids rooms are really hot up in the roof. The boys have big fans and Holly has an air conditioning unit because she's ickle and a princess. Last year Holly slept in our room during the really hot bit of the summer though, since she was still only diddy. August can be very hot here, not like Trin's summers but endless days of 39°- it's a bit like that today but is forecast to go back down to the low 30's tomorrow and the days after, which is more comfortable:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Good morning! I'm staying home today from work and resting I am not 100 percent. Tomorrows my last day so I have to go and hopefully will b feeling much better.how's everyones morning?

Hi addie! Good so far thanks:thumbup: Just off to have lunch while Holly sleeps, I'm not running away from you!!!! Rest well and get yourself on tip top form:hugs:


----------



## addie25

I lived in France in the summer months growing up and my cousins ( where we stayed) did not have air condition !!! My brothers and I were so hot we are so used to having central air! We had our windows opened but that did not help at all!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.
> 
> Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:
> 
> Aw thanks :hugs: We are a leaky bunch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know!
> 
> Hope you really are ok with the BFN too...I can see why it might be best for it to be that way this time around and my philosophy is always that what's for you will not pass you by :thumbup: Cliche yes, but very true.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree in principal with your philosophy Kit but recently I was standing in the rain waiting for a bus and it whizzed past me. That bus was for me and it passed me by:growlmad:
> 
> School holidays here and so begins 12hrs a day of video games for the boys. They are so lucky I'm not their mum, I would so :grr: them into doing something less brain dead with their days! I mean even a chat forum is better than video games:dohh: At least they'd develop their communication skills:shrug:
> 
> Hey that gives me a thought, if I were to join a kind of Italian version of BnB I could maybe improve my Italian? OMG though imagine my posts, "Buongiorno, mi chiamo Bethany, sono Inglese:flower: Io :brat::hissy::brat: bambino. Fatto :sex: ma :spermy: poofucks é ha uno :bfn:"Click to expand...

*tuts loudly*

Bethany..I was being all deep and meaningful and now you've ruined it :sulk:

Hey...don't you go showing off in Italian missy...this thread is where you belong! Bene? :)


----------



## kit_cat

Morning addie - sorry you feel iffy - but hey, nearly last day!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh, I am sat on my front step with my laptop on top of my upturned recycling box :D Nice cold can of energy drink and i love that until around 2-3pm my door is in the shade :D My dogs aren't used to the door being open and me being outside :haha: as you can tell by them throwing a wobbly behind me :p


----------



## cassie04

*Howdy guys!

How is everyone feeling!!!!?!?!?!?!?

The heat last night and this morning is really peeing me of....my doctors appointment is at 4 today and i just want to go to see them naked.....anything put on is making me hot and bothered!*

*Jaynie- I just wanna give you the biggest and most amazingest squidge! but what an inspiration you are! I would like to be exactly like you if anyting like that happens! Lots of love!*
*
EEEEEEKKKKKKK KIT- I am stalking how many days you have got left it truely is exciting! I cant wait for you to go pop!*

*And how are all the lovely ladies today?*
*
I told 2 of my friends last night....i made them close their eyes and put a pee stick in their hand! They were like "WOW-Yippee!!!- HOW GROSS!" But i do feel a massive releif to know that i have the girls to talk to! *
*
MWA!*


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.
> 
> Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:
> 
> Aw thanks :hugs: We are a leaky bunch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know!
> 
> Hope you really are ok with the BFN too...I can see why it might be best for it to be that way this time around and my philosophy is always that what's for you will not pass you by :thumbup: Cliche yes, but very true.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree in principal with your philosophy Kit but recently I was standing in the rain waiting for a bus and it whizzed past me. That bus was for me and it passed me by:growlmad:
> 
> School holidays here and so begins 12hrs a day of video games for the boys. They are so lucky I'm not their mum, I would so :grr: them into doing something less brain dead with their days! I mean even a chat forum is better than video games:dohh: At least they'd develop their communication skills:shrug:
> 
> Hey that gives me a thought, if I were to join a kind of Italian version of BnB I could maybe improve my Italian? OMG though imagine my posts, "Buongiorno, mi chiamo Bethany, sono Inglese:flower: Io :brat::hissy::brat: bambino. Fatto :sex: ma :spermy: poofucks é ha uno :bfn:"Click to expand...

The boys are allowed 2 hours a day on the Playstation total so that works out to 4 10min turns each. I swear it rots their brains :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

I love this weather and my lovely OH got a half day to cheer me up. I'm govin myself yeterday, today and tomorrow to do fun things - think that'll include turtle mail :) since I'm a sad git!

Sarachka when I get my computer back I'll do paypal I've set it aside :thumbup: 

Cassie thanks - I'm hopeful that with you trying for 2 years my loss at least increases someone elses chances :shrug: no joke I ha this thought last night like emandi and you! If mc chance is 31% (roughly 1/3) I hope my lot is you & emandi and not sarachka's customers :haha: I'm not in a massive rush... My relationship is important to me as is moving maybe a driving license! :shrug: I can keep busy!


----------



## firstbaby25

Gone cloudy here now - looks like it could rain.

Erin was awesome :haha: making songs up and playing with pretend money she 'bought' Adam some 'good boy, blue shoes' :rofl:

Where's April she's been very quiet! I hope she's ok... 

Adam just caught me looking at my boobs see they've gone veiny now :dohh: sure it's a bit of overspill cause my temp is still up too :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

*Awww your so lush! 

What a lovely thing to say!
*
*I have found out that if you suffer from cysts on our ovaries you are more likely to micarry and i have been getting my cyst like pains i often get (so no doubt have another HUGE mama cyst on me). I have gone for reguarly scans anyway to heck on them so im hoping the doctor will let me have an early scan to check on things! FINGERS AND TOES crossed!*
*
How you feeling today Jaynie?!? i must admit i bet its lovely to be able to smoke a tab! I stopped as soon as i found out i was pregnant....but my god its annoying when the OH nips out for one grrrrrrr*


----------



## x-ginge-x

OH is at the docs at 3 for SA results!! FXd I have the results from the last one so will compare :) x


----------



## cassie04

OLA Ginge! whats SA mean?

Im a complete newby with all this lingo!

Ginge i think your around my age-ish! im 22! 

xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes I enjoyed it last night but I am generally trying to cut down we worked out that Adam smokes through addiction so some days can naturally have 1 and I smoke through habit and some days I'm smoking 8... That's a lot and I managed to fully quit for a year once and only recently started again :blush:. You'll be fine I'm sure your doc will reassure you today :hugs:. I don't know if you seen but I live with Adams rents as out house needed work doing on it... When I got my :bfp: we still visited friends pretty much every night and they all smoke so it was kinda frustrating :growlmad: 

Anyone watching wimbledon?

Ginge!! That's awesome I hope for whatever you want (hof course) I still think it's a crock that you can't get treatment for fertility. Can you not petition your local PCT??


----------



## firstbaby25

SA - semen analysis/sperm assessment :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

SOOOO hot here today. Seriously wilted at lunch time. Went and bought more clothes for the orphans. I'll post pics when I'm home. 

So tired. Yesterday is just a blurr after OH ans I had a little tiff and I turned to my dear friend lorazepam. I rly don't remember much after mid day.


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge can you starve yourself down? I spent years starving myself and I rly does work lol


----------



## cassie04

*Eash ginge god luck! im sure everything will be top notch!

My OH got told he had a really low sperm count and it was going to be uba difficult to conceive but hey presto! they were wrong! so im sure whatever the results your gnna be onto a win!*

*Jaynie - friends and smoking are awful.....grrr!!!!! How are you finding it living with OH parents......Only cos we havelived on uor own for a few years and live about 50 mins from parents....but are thinking baout moving back in december with OH parents for 4 months to save up some monies!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit I am getting SO exciticated for your baby to pop out!!!!
> 
> Did I miss the promised pot pic?? ;)
> 
> Hiya Luna - pleased your camping trip was a success on the whole although you weren't as comfy as you'd like. You just can't underestimate Percy can you? :winkwink:
> 
> I have posted a pot pic....I think it will be quite a bit back now. I'll see if I can find it.....Click to expand...

It was so lovely! Thanks for posting that by the way :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> I rambled through my 2000 post :dohh: So here goes (pretend it's 2000)
> 
> To all my preggy Turtle friends:
> May your labour be blissful and short and everything you fear fly out the window with the first contraction. I can't wait to meet your turtle bebes
> 
> https://www.seedol.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Baby-Turtle.jpg
> 
> To my ttc and ntnp Turtle friends:
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5_Ralz69dQE/TQAbiz0mb_I/AAAAAAAAAOw/liQaWPTdfCw/s1600/Good%252525252525252520luck%252525252525252520smiley.gifhttps://images.zaazu.com/img/turtle-turtle-slow-shell-smiley-emoticon-000663-facebook.gifhttps://images.zaazu.com/img/goodluck-goodluck-luck-clover-smiley-emoticon-000671-large.gif
> We shall all get there in the end!!!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> To all of you, your support and love and friendship has meant the world to me and I nuv you all
> https://www.balloonmaniacs.com/images/imheadoverheelsforyouturtleballoon.jpg
> https://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/05/19/4/1649/16491480/09/Best-friends-forever-keep-smiling-9396067-840-573.jpg

We luv u trim. Thanks for always being so generous with your vast wisdom! I do hope u feel better quickly and I am looking forward to your (sticky) bfp announcement! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well they're lovely but with is both working we can't relax there really of an evening sooner hasn't meant we've saved money we've eaten out a lot and stuff so :shrug: I can't wait to get out but the house we're moving to is uber cheap so hopefully with our own space we'll save more as it's cheap! I guess it depends on how much you like them an how tolerant you are! Mine is really overbearing and I'll be glad to not be preggo at theirs! That's something...


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - I forgot to commend your beautiful post.. 

:howdy: to you!


----------



## x-ginge-x

No, I can't starve myself, I've had an eating disorder before, and its not as if i eat enough now.... i eat one meal a day, thats it, having PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) for those that dont know the abbreviations, makes it 10 x harder to lose weight, i need to get my hormones sorted first!


----------



## cassie04

x-ginge-x said:


> No, I can't starve myself, I've had an eating disorder before, and its not as if i eat enough now.... i eat one meal a day, thats it, having PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) for those that dont know the abbreviations, makes it 10 x harder to lose weight, i need to get my hormones sorted first!

Thats what i had PCOS! Thats why its such a shock....im going into the doctors at 4 to talk about having pcos while pregnant as there is a higher risk og miscarrying....and i keep getting a pain like when i get a cyst on my ovay.

i didnt loose weight if anything i put it on! I couldnt not eat i love food!


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> OH is at the docs at 3 for SA results!! FXd I have the results from the last one so will compare :) x

Good luck with the results! I didn't realize he had gone in for one before. How were the first results?


----------



## cassie04

Thanks Jaynie! 
I know the OH parents are absolutly lovely but i do like having my own space! hmmmmmm but on the brightside its only 4 months.....How long are you staying there?


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning my beautiful turtle doves! I have missed you so. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning moll! Welcome back :hugs: tell us about the trip!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just having a lurk on my phone

Hi Molly! Tell all!

Ginge hope results are good :thumbup:

Doing painting in the big hotness, finished dolls now rest of box to coat...just having a :coffee: break though


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie, Holly :hugs: Trip was nice... I was a little put out by the fact that I couldn't go out and do... all the fun stuff but it was lovely watching the girls and my OH have fun. They played in the beautiful dirt (my youngest had multiple dirt showers), rode on the ATV (a million times), went exploring/hiking and found bear and coyote scat :haha:, saw a young buck, a multitude of butterflies, beetles, blue belly lizards, tadpoles, hummingbirds, squirrels, built a fairy house, over all.... twas fun for all. :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

We were supposed to move out in January but the house flooded :dohh: and we've not moved in yet. We are hopeful for this month... July hopefully and we'll have been here about a year then... I can't wait :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie! Oh honey pie, Apple of my eye.... what happened?? :( There are some so sad words in place of your ticker. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> OH is at the docs at 3 for SA results!! FXd I have the results from the last one so will compare :) x
> 
> Good luck with the results! I didn't realize he had gone in for one before. How were the first results?Click to expand...

the first ones were invalid we had had sex the day before as the appointment went to his mums and she phoned us the DAY BEFORE to tell us we had the appointment the next day :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit I am getting SO exciticated for your baby to pop out!!!!
> 
> Did I miss the promised pot pic?? ;)
> 
> Hiya Luna - pleased your camping trip was a success on the whole although you weren't as comfy as you'd like. You just can't underestimate Percy can you? :winkwink:
> 
> I have posted a pot pic....I think it will be quite a bit back now. I'll see if I can find it.....Click to expand...

I'll go look for it! :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Newbie, Holly :hugs: Trip was nice... I was a little put out by the fact that I couldn't go out and do... all the fun stuff but it was lovely watching the girls and my OH have fun. They played in the beautiful dirt (my youngest had multiple dirt showers), rode on the ATV (a million times), went exploring/hiking and found bear and coyote scat :haha:, saw a young buck, a multitude of butterflies, beetles, blue belly lizards, tadpoles, hummingbirds, squirrels, built a fairy house, over all.... twas fun for all. :cloud9:

Poor Moll. Glad it all went well and was fun, though! Did you get rained on at all? We did on Friday night and a titch Saturday morning, but Saturday afternoon and yesterday were lovely :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Just realized I have a banana! :shock:

He's been super kick-y. Loves to bounce on my bladder! I need to put my SheWee in with the camping stuff today so I have it for next week. CAN'T FORGET THE SHEWEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, lovely dedication post!! You're such a sweet Turtle :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Ginge, I hope the SA results come back to your liking! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I bet the girls just loved that Molly!! Sounds fabbo:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sounds like lots of hot weather for you European turtles!! It's a bit chilly here today, so I'd gladly take a bit of that heat for you.... Next week I'll be in the heat and wishing it would cool off a bit :haha: Last year it got up to 110*F/43.4* one day... that was not good! But, there's a swimming pool and because we're there during the week hardly anyone is there. And, of course, the lake is always open :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Just realized I have a banana! :shock:
> 
> He's been super kick-y. Loves to bounce on my bladder! I need to put my SheWee in with the camping stuff today so I have it for next week. CAN'T FORGET THE SHEWEE!!!!!!!!

The banana always looks a bit odd:haha: Yay for it though!:yipee:

Meant to ask the other day, or google it, is a shewee like an adult potty for the fairer sex?


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, the difference in the two pictures you have of Holly (one on your ticker and your avatar) is huge! She looks all grown up and not a baby anymore :cry: What a dear, sweet, ickle girl. I can't imagine she ever cries. I imagine her a perfect little angel who always wants to play and enjoy savory meals with her mama. :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

MOLLY's BACK!! :yipee: I missed you muchly :hugs:

Ah, I'm so glad it turned out well Molly and you seem glad you went after all. Sounds like the girls had a big adventure :cloud9:

How are you and Leo doing? Did you get plenty of sleep?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just realized I have a banana! :shock:
> 
> He's been super kick-y. Loves to bounce on my bladder! I need to put my SheWee in with the camping stuff today so I have it for next week. CAN'T FORGET THE SHEWEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> The banana always looks a bit odd:haha: Yay for it though!:yipee:
> 
> Meant to ask the other day, or google it, is a shewee like an adult potty for the fairer sex?Click to expand...

That is it! Here's a bad picture to show _what _it is and how it works:
https://sheweeusa.com/images/Howtosheweegg.jpg

Mine is an older model, so it's a bit different in shape and has a longer hose attachment, but same idea. I bought it for backpacking and it's an all around life saver for outdoorsy stuff! No more peeing on your socks :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just realized I have a banana! :shock:
> 
> He's been super kick-y. Loves to bounce on my bladder! I need to put my SheWee in with the camping stuff today so I have it for next week. CAN'T FORGET THE SHEWEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> The banana always looks a bit odd:haha: Yay for it though!:yipee:
> 
> Meant to ask the other day, or google it, is a shewee like an adult potty for the fairer sex?Click to expand...

:haha: The shewee is a little contraption which allows us ladies to wee while being in the upright position - just like a man!! I never tried one though :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just realized I have a banana! :shock:
> 
> He's been super kick-y. Loves to bounce on my bladder! I need to put my SheWee in with the camping stuff today so I have it for next week. CAN'T FORGET THE SHEWEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> The banana always looks a bit odd:haha: Yay for it though!:yipee:
> 
> Meant to ask the other day, or google it, is a shewee like an adult potty for the fairer sex?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: The shewee is a little contraption which allows us ladies to wee while being in the upright position - just like a man!! I never tried one though :shrug:Click to expand...

It's really nice! I keep meaning to buy one just to keep in the car on long trips so that when I need to pee in a public restroom I can skin the whole 'sit on the nasty toilet seat' part. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Bethany, the difference in the two pictures you have of Holly (one on your ticker and your avatar) is huge! She looks all grown up and not a baby anymore :cry: What a dear, sweet, ickle girl. I can't imagine she ever cries. I imagine her a perfect little angel who always wants to play and enjoy savory meals with her mama. :awww:

Ha! You're right about the savoury meals but the never cries bit....?! 

Earlier she decided it was inadmissable that I wanted to hoover without her attached to my hip and had a :brat::hissy: fit everytime I put her down. So I did most of the hoovering with Holly under one arm on my hip:shrug:

She's gonna be a right pickle by the time she gets to 2, I'm sure!:muaha:

Oh and you're right about the ticker, they're just so bloomin fiddly to do I might just leave it!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> OH is at the docs at 3 for SA results!! FXd I have the results from the last one so will compare :) x

Oh good luck Ginge - hope they come back good!! FXd :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah molls t'is true got to put the ttc hat back on again... I know you're on the phone so I'll quick update... Bet the other turts are sick of reading it. I don't have kids and I think any mc is harder when you can see what you are missing, it could have been so so soooo much worse (d&c etc etc), I know (kind of) that our gametes work together cloud9:)

Course I'm gutted cause course for that 6 days I so wanted the bebe... 

You have all been great, Molly they'd have done you proud :hugs: with me this weekend...

I've had a great chat with Adam this afternoon about ttc/ntnp I thought it was sweet how he asked if I'd be ready to just start again :cloud9: that's about as sweet as he gets :awww: so I think I'm charting this cycle to make sure I'm back on track... Hopefully kit & clare's fate is awaiting me (and addie and newbie and sarachka :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

"it's really nice" :haha: Yes Luna it looks lovely!:rofl:

That's hilarious, bet it began life in that Innovations catalogue my mum and dad used to get delivered and made me laugh all the time! 

I'm not sure my bladder squeeze function would work in the upright position:-k And here's a thing, my DH wees sitting down, he finds it more comfortable!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.
> 
> Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:
> 
> Aw thanks :hugs: We are a leaky bunch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know!
> 
> Hope you really are ok with the BFN too...I can see why it might be best for it to be that way this time around and my philosophy is always *that what's for you will not pass you by* :thumbup: Cliche yes, but very true.Click to expand...


My Granny always used to say this, and now my mum says it. But I agree, it's how I've always tried to look at things too.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin

:thumbup: Toybox looks great, and courgette looks yummy. What are you making it into?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just realized I have a banana! :shock:
> 
> He's been super kick-y. Loves to bounce on my bladder! I need to put my SheWee in with the camping stuff today so I have it for next week. CAN'T FORGET THE SHEWEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> The banana always looks a bit odd:haha: Yay for it though!:yipee:
> 
> Meant to ask the other day, or google it, is a shewee like an adult potty for the fairer sex?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: The shewee is a little contraption which allows us ladies to wee while being in the upright position - just like a man!! I never tried one though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's really nice! I keep meaning to buy one just to keep in the car on long trips so that when I need to pee in a public restroom I can skin the whole 'sit on the nasty toilet seat' part. :haha:Click to expand...

That's a good idea actually!! OH and I always intended to do one of the big music festivals and I was always thinking I'd get one for that. Those chemical toilets are :sick:


----------



## Essie

36 degrees in Norfolk at the moment. All i can see on facebook is statuses about the lovely weather and I'm thinking it's too bloody hot for this delicate UKer. I'm slowly melting away while DH is all exited because his paper briquette maker has arrived. Hope everyone is doing okay and not melting too much!

Molly and Luna - Glad you both had fun on your trips.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, the difference in the two pictures you have of Holly (one on your ticker and your avatar) is huge! She looks all grown up and not a baby anymore :cry: What a dear, sweet, ickle girl. I can't imagine she ever cries. I imagine her a perfect little angel who always wants to play and enjoy savory meals with her mama. :awww:
> 
> Ha! You're right about the savoury meals but the never cries bit....?!
> 
> Earlier she decided it was inadmissable that I wanted to hoover without her attached to my hip and had a :brat::hissy: fit everytime I put her down. So I did most of the hoovering with Holly under one arm on my hip:shrug:
> 
> She's gonna be a right pickle by the time she gets to 2, I'm sure!:muaha:
> 
> Oh and you're right about the ticker, they're just so bloomin fiddly to do I might just leave it!Click to expand...

Aww, but that's so cute! She wanted to be with mama :cloud9:

And I think you should leave your ticker so we can watch her transformation! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly....your painting is a work of art. You're so clever :thumbup:

If you hadn't told me that the courgette was real, I would have thought it was another painting on a canvass :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> "it's really nice" :haha: Yes Luna it looks lovely!:rofl:
> 
> That's hilarious, bet it began life in that Innovations catalogue my mum and dad used to get delivered and made me laugh all the time!
> 
> I'm not sure my bladder squeeze function would work in the upright position:-k And here's a thing, my DH wees sitting down, he finds it more comfortable!

I had to practice a few times in the toilet at home to get the hang of it :haha:

And my DH pees sitting down, too! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin

Sooo cute!! You are quite the master artiste! :thumbup:
And impressive courgette!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> "it's really nice" :haha: Yes Luna it looks lovely!:rofl:
> 
> That's hilarious, bet it began life in that Innovations catalogue my mum and dad used to get delivered and made me laugh all the time!
> 
> I'm not sure my bladder squeeze function would work in the upright position:-k And here's a thing, my DH wees sitting down, he finds it more comfortable!

:shock:

You've just turned my world upside down..

I have a vision of you and DH having a wee...you standing with a shewee and DH sitting on the pan...:wacko: I'm sure you're enjoying the fact that I'm picturing such things :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

I need to go make some breakfast and find the camera so I can share some pictures with you all! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin!!! What a beautiful and thoughtful post...:cry: I'm so hormonal at the mo' so my eyes hath leakethed when I read that.
> 
> Thank you doll...I wish you all of everything you said :hugs: and think you're an amazing person :flower:
> 
> Aw thanks :hugs: We are a leaky bunch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know!
> 
> Hope you really are ok with the BFN too...I can see why it might be best for it to be that way this time around and my philosophy is always *that what's for you will not pass you by* :thumbup: Cliche yes, but very true.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Granny always used to say this, and now my mum says it. But I agree, it's how I've always tried to look at things too.Click to expand...

Thanks Essie - SEE HOLLY!! :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> 36 degrees in Norfolk at the moment. All i can see on facebook is statuses about the lovely weather and I'm thinking it's too bloody hot for this delicate UKer. I'm slowly melting away while DH is all exited because his paper briquette maker has arrived. Hope everyone is doing okay and not melting too much!
> 
> Molly and Luna - Glad you both had fun on your trips.

Oh Essie - I'm with you...I can't stand this heat and humidity. We had a slight bit of rain which I thought was going to lead to a lovely downpour which would clear the air..but no...just more hot stickyness :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> "it's really nice" :haha: Yes Luna it looks lovely!:rofl:
> 
> That's hilarious, bet it began life in that Innovations catalogue my mum and dad used to get delivered and made me laugh all the time!
> 
> I'm not sure my bladder squeeze function would work in the upright position:-k And here's a thing, my DH wees sitting down, he finds it more comfortable!
> 
> I had to practice a few times in the toilet at home to get the hang of it :haha:
> 
> And my DH pees sitting down, too! :haha:Click to expand...

:shock:

*now also has mental image of Luna and DH in same toilet as Holly and DH*


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 36 degrees in Norfolk at the moment. All i can see on facebook is statuses about the lovely weather and I'm thinking it's too bloody hot for this delicate UKer. I'm slowly melting away while DH is all exited because his paper briquette maker has arrived. Hope everyone is doing okay and not melting too much!
> 
> Molly and Luna - Glad you both had fun on your trips.
> 
> Oh Essie - I'm with you...I can't stand this heat and humidity. We had a slight bit of rain which I thought was going to lead to a lovely downpour which would clear the air..but no...just more hot stickyness :nope:Click to expand...

It looks like it might rain here but nothing so far. Our poor dog is lying on the floor looking very sorry for himself. We let him out for a wee but he wasn't even interested in going out. We don't cope with hot weather very well do we :haha:


----------



## cassie04

Just got back from the docs! they are useless i had a young doctor that wasnt sure about most of m question so she had to keep asking other doctors!PFFFFT!

Anyhoo did a preg test at docs just like my other "2 line" my line always comes up lighter than the control line......She told me it is deffo a positive but is a weak positive..............and now welcome panic mode! WHAT IS A WEAK POSITIVE! IM DOOMED! she said it could just be because im in early stages.

Any hoo the clearblue preg test (the one that makes a cross) Ca up really strong last night....stronger than the control line but yet the plain 2 lines on ter test always show it lighter!

Very confused and stress head has kicked in! 

Wish i could fast foward to 12 weeks!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Just got back from the docs! they are useless i had a young doctor that wasnt sure about most of m question so she had to keep asking other doctors!PFFFFT!
> 
> Anyhoo did a preg test at docs just like my other "2 line" my line always comes up lighter than the control line......She told me it is deffo a positive but is a weak positive..............and now welcome panic mode! WHAT IS A WEAK POSITIVE! IM DOOMED! she said it could just be because im in early stages.
> 
> Any hoo the clearblue preg test (the one that makes a cross) Ca up really strong last night....stronger than the control line but yet the plain 2 lines on ter test always show it lighter!
> 
> Very confused and stress head has kicked in!
> 
> Wish i could fast foward to 2 weeks!

Hey Cassie,

This is the problem with doing multiple tests using different types of test. You don't get a consistent result I'm afraid. Keep calm....a positive is a positive no matter how much dye there happened to be in that particular test. Stick to your original plan if you can and hang off testing as long as poss. Did the doc give you any other advice?

Hang in there - I know it's stressful :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: not only does my OH not sit down to have a pee, if I am in the bathroom as well, he will put his arms behind his head and say, "look honey, no hands." :haha: I think it ties into his willy swinging persona. Speaking of willy swinging.... he has file me last night that he is thinking about no longer having.... adult themed fun with me as I get really bad BH after and the last few.times severe lower back pain. I said I'd speak with the doctor about it and see what she thinks. I would rather not say goodbye completely to.... fun time. 

Oh and I forgot, the girls found some horses on a nearby property line and fed them some grasses from the other side of the fencing. Twas so sweet. Also Luna, no rain! It was blissfully sunny and warm... in the shade it was perfect. We were out in SE Washington. 

Sorry for typos my lovelies... as you know, on my phone. :wacko: went back amd tried to catch up all the way up to page --97. Then I jumped back up here so I skipped a bit. :blush: I have much to do today, cleaning, OB appt, baby shower planning....ugh. I am already falling behind.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: not only does my OH not sit down to have a pee, if I am in the bathroom as well, he will put his arms behind his head and say, "look honey, no hands." :haha: I think it ties into his willy swinging persona. Speaking of willy swinging.... he has file me last night that he is thinking about no longer having.... adult themed fun with me as I get really bad BH after and the last few.times severe lower back pain. I said I'd speak with the doctor about it and see what she thinks. I would rather not say goodbye completely to.... fun time.
> 
> Oh and I forgot, the girls found some horses on a nearby property line and fed them some grasses from the other side of the fencing. Twas so sweet. Also Luna, no rain! It was blissfully sunny and warm... in the shade it was perfect. We were out in SE Washington.
> 
> Sorry for typos my lovelies... as you know, on my phone. :wacko: went back amd tried to catch up all the way up to page --97. Then I jumped back up here so I skipped a bit. :blush: I have much to do today, cleaning, OB appt, baby shower planning....ugh. I am already falling behind.

Oooh, Eastern Washington. Yes, you would have dodged the rain, then! We were up in the Cascade mountains on I-90. :thumbup:

We'll be Eastern Washington next week, though :happydance: So exciticated!

I had another one of _those dreams_ this morning... Hopefully I'm not ever put on 'pelvic rest' because I really can't help it!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :rofl: not only does my OH not sit down to have a pee, if I am in the bathroom as well, he will put his arms behind his head and say, "look honey, no hands." :haha: I think it ties into his willy swinging persona. Speaking of willy swinging.... he has file me last night that he is thinking about no longer having.... adult themed fun with me as I get really bad BH after and the last few.times severe lower back pain. I said I'd speak with the doctor about it and see what she thinks. I would rather not say goodbye completely to.... fun time.
> 
> Oh and I forgot, the girls found some horses on a nearby property line and fed them some grasses from the other side of the fencing. Twas so sweet. Also Luna, no rain! It was blissfully sunny and warm... in the shade it was perfect. We were out in SE Washington.
> 
> Sorry for typos my lovelies... as you know, on my phone. :wacko: went back amd tried to catch up all the way up to page --97. Then I jumped back up here so I skipped a bit. :blush: I have much to do today, cleaning, OB appt, baby shower planning....ugh. I am already falling behind.

:rofl:

Your OH is just a show off :winkwink:

As you know Molly, I said au revoir to fun times a while back as the pain started to outweight the pleasure in these late stages..but it just depends on how you feel about that really :shrug:

Your trip really does sound loverly :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from the docs! they are useless i had a young doctor that wasnt sure about most of m question so she had to keep asking other doctors!PFFFFT!
> 
> Anyhoo did a preg test at docs just like my other "2 line" my line always comes up lighter than the control line......She told me it is deffo a positive but is a weak positive..............and now welcome panic mode! WHAT IS A WEAK POSITIVE! IM DOOMED! she said it could just be because im in early stages.
> 
> Any hoo the clearblue preg test (the one that makes a cross) Ca up really strong last night....stronger than the control line but yet the plain 2 lines on ter test always show it lighter!
> 
> Very confused and stress head has kicked in!
> 
> Wish i could fast foward to 2 weeks!
> 
> Hey Cassie,
> 
> This is the problem with doing multiple tests using different types of test. You don't get a consistent result I'm afraid. Keep calm....a positive is a positive no matter how much dye there happened to be in that particular test. Stick to your original plan if you can and hang off testing as long as poss. Did the doc give you any other advice?
> 
> Hang in there - I know it's stressful :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! i know im just going to take Jaynie's advice Que Se ra se ra! what will be will be!! I am doing no more tests!:nope:

They had no welcome packs for me and they couldnt arrange an appointment with the midwife. She is in on wed and will hopefully rng me to arrange an apointment! What do you do in your first midewife appintment!?

MWa! thanks!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I'm awful! CASSIE! Hello my dear. :wave: Welcome to the loony but sweet bunch we are. I wish you the best and try not to worry.... Luna's doctors office tried to tell her she wasn't uppo le duffo and now look at her! She's got a blooming banana! 


Trin- sorry about your.... body.... that sort of reaction cannot be comfortable. :nope: I will refrain from complaining about my mosquito bites. :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassia! Don't despair... My worst mistake was testing over and over because it didn't change the outcome... :hugs: just do it day by day and that and you'll eventually get there...


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> "it's really nice" :haha: Yes Luna it looks lovely!:rofl:
> 
> That's hilarious, bet it began life in that Innovations catalogue my mum and dad used to get delivered and made me laugh all the time!
> 
> I'm not sure my bladder squeeze function would work in the upright position:-k And here's a thing, my DH wees sitting down, he finds it more comfortable!
> 
> I had to practice a few times in the toilet at home to get the hang of it :haha:
> 
> And my DH pees sitting down, too! :haha:Click to expand...

Wow I'm so glad to have met you! I thought my DH was the only one!!:wacko: And come to think of it I wee in the sea standing up:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from the docs! they are useless i had a young doctor that wasnt sure about most of m question so she had to keep asking other doctors!PFFFFT!
> 
> Anyhoo did a preg test at docs just like my other "2 line" my line always comes up lighter than the control line......She told me it is deffo a positive but is a weak positive..............and now welcome panic mode! WHAT IS A WEAK POSITIVE! IM DOOMED! she said it could just be because im in early stages.
> 
> Any hoo the clearblue preg test (the one that makes a cross) Ca up really strong last night....stronger than the control line but yet the plain 2 lines on ter test always show it lighter!
> 
> Very confused and stress head has kicked in!
> 
> Wish i could fast foward to 2 weeks!
> 
> Hey Cassie,
> 
> This is the problem with doing multiple tests using different types of test. You don't get a consistent result I'm afraid. Keep calm....a positive is a positive no matter how much dye there happened to be in that particular test. Stick to your original plan if you can and hang off testing as long as poss. Did the doc give you any other advice?
> 
> Hang in there - I know it's stressful :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! i know im just going to take Jaynie's advice Que Se ra se ra! what will be will be!! I am doing no more tests!:nope:
> 
> They had no welcome packs for me and they couldnt arrange an appointment with the midwife. She is in on wed and will hopefully rng me to arrange an apointment! What do you do in your first midewife appintment!?
> 
> MWa! thanks!Click to expand...

On the first appointment you'll probably get your maternity notes although I didn't have my first MW appt till around 9 weeks. You'll also get your prescription exemption application and the MW will do your bloods/weight etc. My MW went through a whole bunch of stuff about early pregnancy but from what others have said on here..it varies. It's a good idea to have questions you want answered ready :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

B- beautious toy chest! Well jel of both talent and ownership rights! 

Jayniebaby, I'm still so sorry my love. As you said though, let us hope for a post mc sticky bean. :hugs:

Kit- he is a show off! Quite shameless with it too. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie! You'll be fine, of course it's a weak positive on a doc's test, you're not even 5 weeks yet:dohh: And if you got a strong line on a Clearblue then you're deffo fine:thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Just got back from the docs! they are useless i had a young doctor that wasnt sure about most of m question so she had to keep asking other doctors!PFFFFT!
> 
> Anyhoo did a preg test at docs just like my other "2 line" my line always comes up lighter than the control line......She told me it is deffo a positive but is a weak positive..............and now welcome panic mode! WHAT IS A WEAK POSITIVE! IM DOOMED! she said it could just be because im in early stages.
> 
> Any hoo the clearblue preg test (the one that makes a cross) Ca up really strong last night....stronger than the control line but yet the plain 2 lines on ter test always show it lighter!
> 
> Very confused and stress head has kicked in!
> 
> Wish i could fast foward to 12 weeks!

Hi Cassie,

I never had a positive that was as strong/darker than the control line. A positive is a positive, I'm not sure why your doctor referred to it as a "weak positive" as that's bound to make you worry :dohh: Try and relax (easier said than done I know). You'll be 12 weeks before you know it.


----------



## cassie04

Your all lush and have really turned my frown upside down!

Thank you! you have made me feel a million times better you little stars!

Im so happy to have someone to talk to! :D

xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh I'm awful! CASSIE! Hello my dear. :wave: Welcome to the loony but sweet bunch we are. I wish you the best and try not to worry.... Luna's doctors office tried to tell her she wasn't uppo le duffo and now look at her! She's got a blooming banana!

Oh yes - I had forgotten about that! I did a FRER at 11 dpo and got a faint line and my doc did a pee test that same day and she told me it was negative. I got bloods done, though, and she called the next morning to tell me I was pregnant. :haha: 
I did a FRER at 12 dpo and got a darker line, but that's all the testing I did. :thumbup:





HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> "it's really nice" :haha: Yes Luna it looks lovely!:rofl:
> 
> That's hilarious, bet it began life in that Innovations catalogue my mum and dad used to get delivered and made me laugh all the time!
> 
> I'm not sure my bladder squeeze function would work in the upright position:-k And here's a thing, my DH wees sitting down, he finds it more comfortable!
> 
> I had to practice a few times in the toilet at home to get the hang of it :haha:
> 
> And my DH pees sitting down, too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I'm so glad to have met you! I thought my DH was the only one!!:wacko: And come to think of it I wee in the sea standing up:shrug:Click to expand...

There you go! You've got practice standing to wee :haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from the docs! they are useless i had a young doctor that wasnt sure about most of m question so she had to keep asking other doctors!PFFFFT!
> 
> Anyhoo did a preg test at docs just like my other "2 line" my line always comes up lighter than the control line......She told me it is deffo a positive but is a weak positive..............and now welcome panic mode! WHAT IS A WEAK POSITIVE! IM DOOMED! she said it could just be because im in early stages.
> 
> Any hoo the clearblue preg test (the one that makes a cross) Ca up really strong last night....stronger than the control line but yet the plain 2 lines on ter test always show it lighter!
> 
> Very confused and stress head has kicked in!
> 
> Wish i could fast foward to 2 weeks!
> 
> Hey Cassie,
> 
> This is the problem with doing multiple tests using different types of test. You don't get a consistent result I'm afraid. Keep calm....a positive is a positive no matter how much dye there happened to be in that particular test. Stick to your original plan if you can and hang off testing as long as poss. Did the doc give you any other advice?
> 
> Hang in there - I know it's stressful :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! i know im just going to take Jaynie's advice Que Se ra se ra! what will be will be!! I am doing no more tests!:nope:
> 
> They had no welcome packs for me and they couldnt arrange an appointment with the midwife. She is in on wed and will hopefully rng me to arrange an apointment! What do you do in your first midewife appintment!?
> 
> MWa! thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> On the first appointment you'll probably get your maternity notes although I didn't have my first MW appt till around 9 weeks. You'll also get your prescription exemption application and the MW will do your bloods/weight etc. My MW went through a whole bunch of stuff about early pregnancy but from what others have said on here..it varies. It's a good idea to have questions you want answered ready :thumbup:Click to expand...

I got my bounty pack with my notes before my appointment, and the midwife told me off because i hadn't filled in the bit about my job and next of kin etc :dohh: She did weight/BP/bloods/urine dip, gave me some leaflets, quick chat about 12 week scan and that was about it. I agree with Kit have a think about any questions you want to ask her beforehand, and even write them down in case you forget. I often come away thinking "damn, i wanted to ask..."


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin
> 
> :thumbup: Toybox looks great, and courgette looks yummy. What are you making it into?Click to expand...

Thanks:flower: Not sure about the courgette yet:-k One courgette between 5won't go far, I may have to supplement with some red peppers from the shop, and make a nice mediterranean style salad with courgettes and peppers softened and marinated in garlic and olive oil and served with some rice or pasta and a side serving of fresh lettuce and basil...nommo yom. And our magic raspberry bush is dripping with raspberries now:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna that shewee contraption is intimidating! I think is wee in my socks trying to use it! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to nip off to buy a red pepper for my mediterranean nommo fest:happydance: Back in a mo:kiss:xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

See you in a min B I'm cooking fish fingers :haha: jacket spud and veg :) no doubt I'll have ketchup :munch:

Thanks again molly! Cassie IMO you've fell on with these ladies here, they've been great with me all the way through my ttc and ntnp and mc... I'm here everyday as is nearly everyone else!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin
> 
> :thumbup: Toybox looks great, and courgette looks yummy. What are you making it into?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:flower: Not sure about the courgette yet:-k One courgette between 5won't go far, I may have to supplement with some red peppers from the shop, and make a nice mediterranean style salad with courgettes and peppers softened and marinated in garlic and olive oil and served with some rice or pasta and a side serving of fresh lettuce and basil...nommo yom. And our magic raspberry bush is dripping with raspberries now:thumbup:Click to expand...

:brat: :hissy: :brat: a dripping raspberry bush! We only have a pear tree which produces rock hard pears that you could hammer nails in with!

Oh also :brat: :hissy: :brat: a basement...it's too hot and it would take me a really long time to dig a hole underground :nope:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin
> 
> :thumbup: Toybox looks great, and courgette looks yummy. What are you making it into?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:flower: Not sure about the courgette yet:-k One courgette between 5won't go far, I may have to supplement with some red peppers from the shop, and make a nice mediterranean style salad with courgettes and peppers softened and marinated in garlic and olive oil and served with some rice or pasta and a side serving of fresh lettuce and basil...nommo yom. And our magic raspberry bush is dripping with raspberries now:thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds yummy, dinner at yours then? :munch: The best part about the house we bought is the garden, we now have space to grow things. Currently we're growing some lettuce and I've got lots of strawberry plants and have had quite a lot of strawberries from them. DH aim is to make a big veggie patch and he says it'll be something he and the LO can do together :)


----------



## LunaLady

Here are some pictures of camping!

The river on our way in:


At the campground on our way to our site:


Our campsite: (this is actually just before we left - hence the smoking fire pit)


Luna laying by the tents (a friend of ours came, too):


And Luna indulging me and sitting nicely for a photo before taking off to play in the forest:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin
> 
> :thumbup: Toybox looks great, and courgette looks yummy. What are you making it into?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:flower: Not sure about the courgette yet:-k One courgette between 5won't go far, I may have to supplement with some red peppers from the shop, and make a nice mediterranean style salad with courgettes and peppers softened and marinated in garlic and olive oil and served with some rice or pasta and a side serving of fresh lettuce and basil...nommo yom. And our magic raspberry bush is dripping with raspberries now:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :brat: :hissy: :brat: a dripping raspberry bush! We only have a pear tree which produces rock hard pears that you could hammer nails in with!
> 
> Oh also :brat: :hissy: :brat: a basement...it's too hot and it would take me a really long time to dig a hole underground :nope:Click to expand...

I'm not such a raspberry fan. When I was about 7 we bought some raspberries from the Queens estate, and when I was eating them I found a maggot. My dad checked through all the rest, said there were no more maggots and then I found another one. I didn't find them so appealing after that.


----------



## Essie

Looks lovely Luna, must've been lovely and relaxing being there.


----------



## cassie04

Thanks Jaynie and everyone!

I think im gonna munch my fish pie and have a nap untill the wife gets in from work!

Any suggestions to make the time fly untill the 12 week mark!?!?!? I must just try and ignore that i have a mini bean!

PFFFTTT who am i kidding!

Although i wish i didnt know untill 12 weeks....i think my ticker may be a few days ahead cos when we looked at my past 3 cycles they have been 35 das, 25 days, 32 days :dohh: So chances are my cycle is about 30-31 days long at an average and my ticker is off a 29 day cycle! which makes me feel more positive cos then the line would be lighter than the conrtol line as its a baby bean! (I can convince myself anything!)


----------



## kit_cat

Looks amazing Luna :cloud9: The first pic looks like a postcard :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

More pictures!

Luna soaking up the sun and our dirty FJ! The road to the campground was FUN!!


The lovely blue skies...


The campers! Our friend, me, and DH. This was just before we left, so excuse the crazy hair and slightly dirty clothes! As you can see I still just look fat and not quite pregnant! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you! It was gorgeous up there and yes, very relaxing! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..:sick: I can see why the maggot incident may have put you off raspberries a bit. I remember my sister biting into a juicy peach many years ago and yes....you've guessed it, there wasn't a maggot wriggling away...only HALF of one :shock: :sick: :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Ah Luna..you look fab and really happy :flower: So did someone take the pic of the three of you or did you do the crazy setting the timer and dashing into position thing?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin
> 
> :thumbup: Toybox looks great, and courgette looks yummy. What are you making it into?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:flower: Not sure about the courgette yet:-k One courgette between 5won't go far, I may have to supplement with some red peppers from the shop, and make a nice mediterranean style salad with courgettes and peppers softened and marinated in garlic and olive oil and served with some rice or pasta and a side serving of fresh lettuce and basil...nommo yom. And our magic raspberry bush is dripping with raspberries now:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :brat: :hissy: :brat: a dripping raspberry bush! We only have a pear tree which produces rock hard pears that you could hammer nails in with!
> 
> Oh also :brat: :hissy: :brat: a basement...it's too hot and it would take me a really long time to dig a hole underground :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not such a raspberry fan. When I was about 7 we bought some raspberries from the Queens estate, and when I was eating them I found a maggot. My dad checked through all the rest, said there were no more maggots and then I found another one. I didn't find them so appealing after that.Click to expand...

I rescued a maggot off a raspberry today before the poor ickle maggot met a fate worse than death in the mouth of Hollinka the Maggot Muncher:haha: That's my good deed done for the day!:angelnot:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie..:sick: I can see why the maggot incident may have put you off raspberries a bit. I remember my sister biting into a juicy peach many years ago and yes....you've guessed it, there wasn't a maggot wriggling away...only HALF of one :shock: :sick: :sick:

:sick: At least it was a whole maggot in my raspberries :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Ah Luna..you look fab and really happy :flower: So did someone take the pic of the three of you or did you do the crazy setting the timer and dashing into position thing?

We used the timer and set the camera up on the spare tire of the FJ :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna that looks sooooo beautiful!!! What a lovely camping spot:cloud9: Bet there are wolves and bears in that forest though:shock: Glad you had a super time:hugs:

It took me 45 seconds to cycle to the shop for my pepper, very short compared to yesterday's ride:haha: I met my neighbour who leaves tomorrow for the South of France and is back in September. It will be a ghost town here soon now the school hols have begun, the French all bugger off to their country houses all summer.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna that looks sooooo beautiful!!! What a lovely camping spot:cloud9: Bet there are wolves and bears in that forest though:shock: Glad you had a super time:hugs:
> 
> It took me 45 seconds to cycle to the shop for my pepper, very short compared to yesterday's ride:haha: I met my neighbour who leaves tomorrow for the South of France and is back in September. It will be a ghost town here soon now the school hols have begun, the French all bugger off to their country houses all summer.

Oooo, that sounds lovely - just packing up and going somewhere really beautiful for a couple of months :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna that looks sooooo beautiful!!! What a lovely camping spot:cloud9: Bet there are wolves and bears in that forest though:shock: Glad you had a super time:hugs:
> 
> It took me 45 seconds to cycle to the shop for my pepper, very short compared to yesterday's ride:haha: I met my neighbour who leaves tomorrow for the South of France and is back in September. It will be a ghost town here soon now the school hols have begun, the French all bugger off to their country houses all summer.

Oh, that does sound so romantic!! Ahh, to be French... A girl can dream!! :haha:

Yes, there were wolves and bear and coyote and mountain lions! The campground had signs saying to pack away all your food at night and the trash bins were 'bear proof'. We did hear a pack of wolves on the second night, too!! 

It's all good, though, because I've got Luna - my Karelian Bear Dog! If she's with me, I fear not. Pip, the other dog is quite protective of us (as you know!) so I know he'd take care of us, too. We were walking to the bathroom at dusk one night and a black lab came charging at us out from the bushes and Pip went into attack mode instantly. That lab was off leash the whole time and attacked Luna as well. ANNOYING! I told the lady she should have control of her dog and she just laughed at me. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Kit, I forgot to say, Leo and I are doing fab.... how is little yellow? I've decided to wait until you have the baby before sending your gift as I have something I'd like to include for baby that is a mite gender specific. :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Dolls I finished painting today on my toybox and first courgette of the year from our jardin

OMG i love it! You have to design my coffin like that, OK!?



LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just realized I have a banana! :shock:
> 
> He's been super kick-y. Loves to bounce on my bladder! I need to put my SheWee in with the camping stuff today so I have it for next week. CAN'T FORGET THE SHEWEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The banana always looks a bit odd:haha: Yay for it though!:yipee:
> 
> Meant to ask the other day, or google it, is a shewee like an adult potty for the fairer sex?Click to expand...
> 
> That is it! Here's a bad picture to show _what _it is and how it works:
> https://sheweeusa.com/images/Howtosheweegg.jpg
> 
> Mine is an older model, so it's a bit different in shape and has a longer hose attachment, but same idea. I bought it for backpacking and it's an all around life saver for outdoorsy stuff! No more peeing on your socks :haha:Click to expand...

Banana's always seem odd to me bc it's all about their length not their width and it seems silly likening a bebe to something so thin. I think they should have though harder about that one.

OMG sheewees! I only learnt about these on Friday at work with my 2 crude work BFFs (both male)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:



> Oh and Kit, I forgot to say, Leo and I are doing fab.... how is little yellow? I've decided to wait until you have the baby before sending your gift as I have something I'd like to include for baby that is a mite gender specific. :awww:

Oooo, sounds interesting :thumbup:

Little yellow is fab I think..still jumping around like a gymnast despite there not really being much room now :wacko:

In no more than 3 weeks, I'll be a mummy :shock: :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna I have to admit at first I thought you were joking about the shewee. But now I kind of see it's benefits :) I might invest for those camping trips I go on and festivals and gigs! beautiful photos :cloud9: and you are not chubby! 

Cassie I'm sure you'll be fine. God would be playing a cruel trip on the turtle thread if that were the case...

I've ate my tea now need to go my mum's for some stuff soon and then Adams off to practise with his band :thumbup: I think I'll chill at my friends house and have a :beer:. Why ever not? I'm going to eat pate before O - just in case :haha: 

Molly - glad you had as much fun as you could and imagine when Leo comes along :thumbup: :cloud9: family fun!! 

I want this first 2ww out.the.way!! Now!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

<------- Look how cute my avatar is:awww: Took it during her bath this evening.

Sarachka for your coffin you could actually have a set of human scale russian dolls, and be buried, say, five dolls in- with all the other dolls painted to a likeness of you:thumbup:

As a b'day pressie for my mum once I bought a set of 5 unpainted dolls (just the wooden shells from a craft shop) and painted the big one as my dad, then my mum the next size down, then sis and then bro, and I was the ickle one of the set!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo Jaynie now there's a positive point! We can be paté friends and eat paté at random hours of the day together:hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> <------- Look how cute my avatar is:awww:

Adorable :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

O M G - cuteness overload in the extreme! Bethany, Holly is so unbelievably cute I just cannot get over it. You capture the perfect moments :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> <------- Look how cute my avatar is:awww: Took it during her bath this evening.
> 
> Sarachka for your coffin you could actually have a set of human scale russian dolls, and be buried, say, five dolls in- with all the other dolls painted to a likeness of you:thumbup:
> 
> As a b'day pressie for my mum once I bought a set of 5 unpainted dolls (just the wooden shells from a craft shop) and painted the big one as my dad, then my mum the next size down, then sis and then bro, and I was the ickle one of the set!

AWWWW!!! Cute little bath baby :awww:

And that's such a fun idea to paint the dolls! I really want to get a scroll saw to cut out wooden toys for painting. Sounds like fun! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My steamed peppers and courgettes are just chillaxin in a bath of olive oil and crushed garlic, while my red onion mellows in the pan with some garlic.:cool: It's smelling good:cloud9: I think I'll add some basil and cherry tomatoes and serve it cooled as a salad affair since it's so hotpants today


----------



## Mollykins

Side note, my oldest has decided she loves, Hit The Road Jack by Ray Charles. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Beautious bath babe. :awww:


----------



## new mummy2010

evening all, struggled to catch up at lunch and there were only 3-4 pgs then from my morn post now there is from 3604-3618 

im very hot, tired, and bothered so cant catch up now either i have'nt the patience sorry

awfully hott day at work, has anything exciting happened? if so please fill me in


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> evening all, struggled to catch up at lunch and there were only 3-4 pgs then from my morn post now there is from 3604-3618
> 
> im very hot, tired, and bothered so cant catch up now either i have'nt the patience sorry
> 
> awfully hott day at work, has anything exciting happened? if so please fill me in

Hello lovely, it's a sweaty one hey?!:wacko: Nothing new from me except my avatar:haha: How's Tallula bearing the heat? Poor Aslan has been lying flat all day looking sorry for himself:nope: Were the kids terrors? Holly was grizzly today with the heat:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Side note, my oldest has decided she loves, Hit The Road Jack by Ray Charles. :haha:

'Tis a classic - the girl has taste!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> evening all, struggled to catch up at lunch and there were only 3-4 pgs then from my morn post now there is from 3604-3618
> 
> im very hot, tired, and bothered so cant catch up now either i have'nt the patience sorry
> 
> awfully hott day at work, has anything exciting happened? if so please fill me in

Hiya Haylz...I think you've mainly just missed pages of silly chat (that would be my contribution) and some lovely pics from Luna..oh and an update from Cassie's doctor's appointment. Also Molly hath returned!!

'Tis ridiculously hot eh? Only 4 days to go though!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley it really cooled down here this afternoon :shrug: I'm a bit cold now if truth be told... Put my shorts on and it was a bad idea! 

Yup I'm going to eat runny eggs and pate before I'm on my 2ww! :happydance: and kit might be able to join us too at that point!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie the universe is so cruel. I know I wanted us to be preggieturtletwinsies but I meant for me to get an unexpected BFP not for you to get an imposter. poofuckery


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley it really cooled down here this afternoon :shrug: I'm a bit cold now if truth be told... Put my shorts on and it was a bad idea!
> 
> Yup I'm going to eat runny eggs and pate before I'm on my 2ww! :happydance: and kit might be able to join us too at that point!

Oh my...indeed I might :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

my sister is getting married tomoro!!! 
i have bathed the children, i have to bath and wash my hair and straighten it ready for it to be done tomoro, also have to iron clothes, pack for overnight stay, and sort out OH as hed rather drink than help! sooo hot and tired :/

how is everyone x


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley it really cooled down here this afternoon :shrug: I'm a bit cold now if truth be told... Put my shorts on and it was a bad idea!
> 
> Yup I'm going to eat runny eggs and pate before I'm on my 2ww! :happydance: and kit might be able to join us too at that point!

It's cooled down to 33 now, tomorrow dry storms all day they say and hot still. So glad we're going to Brittany on hols where it's fresh and not to the South where it's intensely baking:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my sister is getting married tomoro!!!
> i have bathed the children, i have to bath and wash my hair and straighten it ready for it to be done tomoro, also have to iron clothes, pack for overnight stay, and sort out OH as hed rather drink than help! sooo hot and tired :/
> 
> how is everyone x

Oh I hope it's a fab day April! Are you bridesmaid and are the girls flower girls or anything? Would love to see some pics of you all looking all posh and weddingy :flower:

Hope it's a bit cooler for the big day tomorrow.


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres the crib i got only £30! just have to find a new matress :)
https://img848.imageshack.us/img848/1949/kgrhqjh4e3onzgdsqbn96wr.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> evening all, struggled to catch up at lunch and there were only 3-4 pgs then from my morn post now there is from 3604-3618
> 
> im very hot, tired, and bothered so cant catch up now either i have'nt the patience sorry
> 
> awfully hott day at work, has anything exciting happened? if so please fill me in
> 
> Hello lovely, it's a sweaty one hey?!:wacko: Nothing new from me except my avatar:haha: How's Tallula bearing the heat? Poor Aslan has been lying flat all day looking sorry for himself:nope: Were the kids terrors? Holly was grizzly today with the heat:shrug:Click to expand...


Kiddies coped well to be fair on them with only two 15 minute outdoor plays as it was lethal down the farm in the heat with only a few parasols for shade, it was us girls who suffered spesh me feel loads better now as its rained hard anld cooled down and I have had a cool bubble bath and now chilling on top of the bed with OH and tallula !! Ready for "babies behind bars" anyone watching?

Tallula has been in the kitchen most of the day as the floor is cool so she prefers it in there but has done nothing but pant since we all got home and 0H took her walking !

Lovely picture of Holly she is a lil beut !!



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> evening all, struggled to catch up at lunch and there were only 3-4 pgs then from my morn post now there is from 3604-3618
> 
> im very hot, tired, and bothered so cant catch up now either i have'nt the patience sorry
> 
> awfully hott day at work, has anything exciting happened? if so please fill me in
> 
> Hiya Haylz...I think you've mainly just missed pages of silly chat (that would be my contribution) and some lovely pics from Luna..oh and an update from Cassie's doctor's appointment. Also Molly hath returned!!
> 
> 'Tis ridiculously hot eh? Only 4 days to go though!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Yep was stifling at work no likey ,bet you are glad not to out driving around to meetings or in the office? How is your new fan? I'm getting excited for your dd now , I estimate 12th july though don't ask why !!


What was cassies update then guys?

Jaynie hope your ok lovely?

Molly glad your back missed you 

April have a lovely time at the wedding !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooo ladies
Been lurking and catching up on my phone

Cassie: at this stage, a positive is a positive, and especially with your long lp phase or long cycles implantation may have happened later

Luna, you look gorg and happy. And that campsite looks amazing. I keep expecting a Cullen to pop out the bushes :haha:

Molly!! Welcome back!! Big :hugs: to you and Leo

B, that chest is BEAUTIFUL!! You are such a talent! A-maz-ing! And I :brat: a raspberry bush! I nuv them so much but they are so expensive here. We have an avo tree tho that has giant butter avos :munch: I also so :brat: a French summer home

April, hope all gies brilliantly at the wedding. Can't wait for pics of your beautiful self

Jaynie, absolute Queen of PMA and the brighter side :thumbup: I'm sure you won't wait long for your sticky :bfp:


----------



## new mummy2010

Bargain clare !! 

Very pretty too


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Hellooo ladies
> Been lurking and catching up on my phone
> 
> Cassie: at this stage, a positive is a positive, and especially with your long lp phase or long cycles implantation may have happened later
> 
> Luna, you look gorg and happy. And that campsite looks amazing. I keep expecting a Cullen to pop out the bushes :haha:
> 
> Molly!! Welcome back!! Big :hugs: to you and Leo
> 
> B, that chest is BEAUTIFUL!! You are such a talent! A-maz-ing! And I :brat: a raspberry bush! I nuv them so much but they are so expensive here. We have an avo tree tho that has giant butter avos :munch: I also so :brat: a French summer home
> 
> April, hope all gies brilliantly at the wedding. Can't wait for pics of your beautiful self
> 
> Jaynie, absolute Queen of PMA and the brighter side :thumbup: I'm sure you won't wait long for your sticky :bfp:

Thanks, Trin! It was gorgeous there. I'd love for Edward to pay me a visit! He could pop out of the bushes at any time - I won't mind! :shrug:

I haven't been over to Forks, sadly... as close as it is to me! It's about probably three hours away. We'll go one day and I'll take lots of pictures of it all for you! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

im soo excited :) i will def be posting pics, im not bridesmaid i said to my sister id be better as just a pregnant guest! she said i could still be one but im ok with not being one, the girls are though :) they are going to look sooo cute!


----------



## mummyApril

clare thats same as my crib :) except i dont have the white frilly bit x


----------



## Sarachka

I texted my OH an hour ago that it was sex o'clock and he's not home yet. Well sorry mate, you've missed Happy Hour!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I texted my OH an hour ago that it was sex o'clock and he's not home yet. Well sorry mate, you've missed Happy Hour!

:haha: That'll teach him!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im soo excited :) i will def be posting pics, im not bridesmaid i said to my sister id be better as just a pregnant guest! she said i could still be one but im ok with not being one, the girls are though :) they are going to look sooo cute!

Oh my Faye and Angel will just look so gorge!:cloud9: Have a super time April:hugs: Can't wait for pics!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

I've just put my OH to bed for a very different reason Sezi...he has a man cold :wacko: Glad he's having it now rather than when I'm in labour - I don't think I'd be very patient with him while screeching at the top of my lungs! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I texted my OH an hour ago that it was sex o'clock and he's not home yet. Well sorry mate, you've missed Happy Hour!
> 
> :haha: That'll teach him!Click to expand...

O I don't think he should worry too much, I'm sure Sarachka will let him have a lock-in after hours:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my please don't pass it on to my DH Kit:wacko: He's not good with man colds:nope:

Lovely temp now in the garden, 29:thumbup: Likey. 

Hello lurky phone Trin :hi:


----------



## kit_cat

I think all men are pretty pathetic when it comes to man colds :winkwink: We women are much more stoic I think!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Clare that's so pretty! I love the lacey bit, it looks like a proper traditional crib:cloud9:

Just curious, can they stay in it when they're bigger with the rocking function? I can just see Holly going mental with joy in that, rocking it madly until it flips over!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been looking again Clare, but it is really a crib rather than a cot isn't it? Small and swinging? Until now I'd never really made the distinction between crib and cot :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly is beginning to attempt climbing out of her cot these days :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly is beginning to attempt climbing out of her cot these days :shock:

I has to happen I suppose...does her cot become a single bed?


----------



## firstbaby25

:shock: I am watching that programme Hayley :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night all, off to bedford now:thumbup:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:kiss:

Oh Sarachka I asked my mum this evening if she'd sent the cheque that I'd asked her to 2 weeks ago and she said no so I grumbled at her as much as I dared grumbling at my mum so it should leave tomorrow.:blush: *So sorry*, if I had an English pounds source I would have sent it myself way back:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly is beginning to attempt climbing out of her cot these days :shock:
> 
> I has to happen I suppose...does her cot become a single bed?Click to expand...

Yes, I have a saw:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight Bethany xx


----------



## kit_cat

Goodly night Holly...sleep well :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly is beginning to attempt climbing out of her cot these days :shock:
> 
> I has to happen I suppose...does her cot become a single bed?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have a saw:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:Not quite what I had in mind :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Goodnight Bethany :sleep: well! 

On the morrow :howdy:


----------



## Sarachka

Don't worry Holly re the cheque

Alex has mastered climbing out his cot so they've taken the side off to make a bed bc at least then he can get back in.


----------



## Sarachka

And yes I do suspect that whatever time OH comes home I will oblige after putting up a pathetic and pointless protest


----------



## Sarachka

I'm downstairs on the sofa with the fan on. Hot stuff


----------



## kit_cat

I'm putting off going upstairs as long as possible - the heat upstairs is ridiculous.


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, time for night nights from me - need to take OH a lemsip up :wacko:

April...have the best day tomorrow lovely :flower:

Sleep well all :sleep: or have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I just popped into to gush happiness and pride over Harri's end of reception yr report...the upper average is 78 and he got 95, it's scored on 13 categories from 1-8 with a nine given as 'exemplary', and a 5-6 being the norm....he got two 9's,four 8's,three 7's,and four 6's!!
And the written part of the report from teachers is glowing, my favourite part ''He has a good understanding of peoples moods and feelings, and often uses his incredible sense of humour to raise the spirits of other children, and indeed staff!''


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! I had a busy day. Trying to keep super busy so Thursday or Friday comes faster!! So that wedding I missed I went over to their house with DH to congratulate them and they were so kind. She saved bridesmaid flowers for me and he saved a bottle of wine and said in 9 months we will pop this open and celebrate I was very touched.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I just popped into to gush happiness and pride over Harri's end of reception yr report...the upper average is 78 and he got 95, it's scored on 13 categories from 1-8 with a nine given as 'exemplary', and a 5-6 being the norm....he got two 9's,four 8's,three 7's,and four 6's!!
> And the written part of the report from teachers is glowing, my favourite part ''He has a good understanding of peoples moods and feelings, and often uses his incredible sense of humour to raise the spirits of other children, and indeed staff!''

Wow - you must be bursting with pride - congratulations to Harri :kiss: What a real credit to you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies! I had a busy day. Trying to keep super busy so Thursday or Friday comes faster!! So that wedding I missed I went over to their house with DH to congratulate them and they were so kind. She saved bridesmaid flowers for me and he saved a bottle of wine and said in 9 months we will pop this open and celebrate I was very touched.

Hi addie,

Ahh, that was nice indeed. Thursday/Friday will be here in no time :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Yes I hope they have great news for me on Thursday and I can have my little healthy ones put in and hope they stick!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night sleepy turtles! 

April have a wonderful time tomorrow :thumbup: try to get a few pics so we can see!

Addie - I have a great feeling about all this stuff you've gone through i hope that you do indeed get healthy embryo's 

I'm off to Bedfordshire myself... Saving myself for rigorous :sex: later this month :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls :)

Just back from a date night with DH. :cloud9: Our date night consisted of going to REI (camping store) and buying a new tent! :dance: We sheepishly asked if we could set it up before we bought it, because if I'm going to spend that kind of money on a tent, I want to see it before I buy it. They had no problem and cleared a spot for us and let us go at it. It's awesome! We'll be taking it on our trip next week, so there will be lots of pictures to share ;)

Then we went out to eat and I had chicken strips... pretty much my biggest craving. I've been craving them for almost a month now and I've had them once or twice a week in the last month.... :blush: SO GOOD!

We also bought Luna a little inflatable sleeping pad so she can sleep on the floor instead of on my bed... :haha: I always feel so bad when we're camping that she has to sleep on the cold floor and so I let her sleep with me and she sleeps so well, but alas I do not, trying to position myself around her. Oh, the things I do for that doggie! :haha:

Here's the tent we got (not my picture - just a really nice picture of the tent):
https://powerreviews.s3.amazonaws.com/images_customers/05/26/12401952_92659_full.jpg


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> I think all men are pretty pathetic when it comes to man colds :winkwink: We women are much more stoic I think!

Oh don't get me started on man colds! I cannot bear when my DH has one, it drives me up the wall. If he had one when i was in labour that'd be it, i'd have to ban him from the room :dohh:


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> I just popped into to gush happiness and pride over Harri's end of reception yr report...the upper average is 78 and he got 95, it's scored on 13 categories from 1-8 with a nine given as 'exemplary', and a 5-6 being the norm....he got two 9's,four 8's,three 7's,and four 6's!!
> And the written part of the report from teachers is glowing, my favourite part ''He has a good understanding of peoples moods and feelings, and often uses his incredible sense of humour to raise the spirits of other children, and indeed staff!''

That's a great report, you must be so proud :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

off to my scan :argh: baby better have hes/her legs crossed :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lurking. Having coffee on the front balcony, I forget we have one :dohh: Have a lovely day April and good luck with genital avoidance Clare at the scan! Well done Harri, kind and clever boy :thumbup:

Forgot to go and see the kittens yesterday, why didn't you remind me Kit or someone else? :haha: 
See if I can go today... 

Big kiss all xxxxxxx


----------



## poas

Clare bear, I hope scan goes perfectly for you :) can't wait to see you!!! I wanna see your bump in person xx


----------



## mummyApril

my sisters getting married today!!!!! eekkk! tears are going to be flowing! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Seeing kittens this afternoon! Have an hour and half to cycle to get there, eek!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :wave:

So, it's the last antenatal class for me today - and then I've made 2 appointments at 2 nurseries this afternoon. I will be on my own for all unfortunately due to OHs man cold. All joking aside, I can't take a coughing, spluttering man in amongst a group of heavily pregnant ladies or loads of children now can I?

Anyway, Sezi..did you fight the good fight last night or wave the white flag immediately? :winkwink:

Luna - that's a very cool tent, what fun you shall have on your next trip :happydance:

Holly - :dohh: sorry I completely forgot about the kittens too :dohh: I've become a self involved preggo on mat leave :blush: Soz. See if you can get some pics today pweez :thumbup:

Essie - it's soooooo much cooler here today, hope the same for you lovely :thumbup:

Clare - hope all goes swimmingly at your scan - hope there's some non-revealing piccies :haha::haha: GO TEAM YELLOW!!! :winkwink:

addie - last day today???? :wohoo:

April - have a stupendous time today...I NUV weddings :cloud9:

Everyone else, catch you later and have great Tuesday's one and all :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:
I AM STILL BLOODY BLOTCHY AND ITCHY!!!!

Taking remedies every 15 min to see if they have any effect :shrug: Enough already!!! Right, that's out of the way!

No line on hpt this morning....I really should not waste them but they're there and demanding I feed the poas addiction and I am helpless to refuse. Who am I to say no to a stick that needs peeing on :shrug:

Going to catch up now. My first patient didn't pitch and the next one is late so got a bit of time


----------



## Sarachka

I put up a little fight last night. This morning however, there was no fight. The thunder woke him up and I used it to my advantage. I love that sexy idiot. 

Holly you must show us kitty pics!

Kit you're almost having your cooked little kitty!! Then it will be time for a beeeeooootiful new signature!!

April have a lovely day! I cried all.day.long at my sisters wedding. 

poas hats lovely ant harri's report

LOVER how are you today? Still feeling positive? I'm so sorry. 

Hewo everyone else.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I think all men are pretty pathetic when it comes to man colds :winkwink: We women are much more stoic I think!
> 
> Oh don't get me started on man colds! I cannot bear when my DH has one, it drives me up the wall. If he had one when i was in labour that'd be it, i'd have to ban him from the room :dohh:Click to expand...

We once had a man who complained ALL THE WAY THROUGH a 23 hour induction!!! His hands got sore so he couldn't help with massage, his back was sore so he couldn't sit in front of her to be her focal point, the food they brought him was cold, there wasn't enough salt or tomato sauce, the room was hot, the room was cold, it was taking too long, he was tired.....By the end of it I wanted to strangle him!!! But I couldn't because after I drove her for her caesar transfer, he was nowhere to be found - eventually found him smoking outside :dohh: Idiot!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Ch'ien also got a loverly report. 3 A's (so I owe him money) 7 B's and 1 C. He got a 76% aggregate. He was bummed because he wanted a merit (which is 80% or above) but hopefully next term. He got a lovely comment from his teacher (which I can't remember now :blush:). Tarq's report was brilliant too. He is really good at gross motor stuff, and likes challenging puzzles (apparently! As his mom I should probable know this but we have no puzzles that have all their pieces :dohh:)
Toine's report was a mixed bag. All his academics were 4's (the scale is 1-4) But the teacher seemed to have a fit of sour grapes that we were leaving and was mean on the social stuff and generally negative in the general comment. The headmaster gave him a nice comment tho that he has a wonderful spirit and is interesting to teach

So hard getting their reports. I always feel a bit :cry: with pride but also at the judgement they have to go throughv:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ladies! 

Sarachka I do generally feel positive ttc aspect of it, I can get pregnant - great. I am worried (once again) that my hormones let me down and maybe that's why it happened? Cause I am so cold... In the life aspect - I don't think it's fair and I feel pretty negative, what kind of god makes someone wait so long for something and then take it away! :shrug: Watching the people on Jeremy Kyle aren't helping. Jeremy Kyle actually just said to some bloke who didn't want the babies to be his 'there are millions of people out there right now, trying to become parents' :cry:

Anyway, I HAVE to think positively. Because aparently there's not a lot to be done about people worried about hormone levels? Trin - you know any foods that boost it? Should I be worried? With low temps and a failed pregnancy?

B - kittens are so cute please post cheer me up photo! :lol: I hope you have a wonderful ride there! 

It is again warm here I think - it's promising but my garden is all in the shade yet... Going for a :coffee: and a fag! While I can. Although this failed pregnancy has showed me that I need to quit preferably before a baby. I might try cold turkey in the house, fresh start and all that... 

B was you a cold turkey-er?


----------



## TrinityMom

Did I post this already?? (brain fag :dohh:) I couldn't resist turtle hand soap :haha:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263871_10150299769974880_594719879_9243099_4625969_n.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare - enjoy the scan! Hopefully you don't have a good guess at what bebe is :cloud9: 

KIT! I hope your OH feels better soon and that you have fun at the antenatal class :thumbup: maybe you'll go in to labour there and then and just return with your :baby:...


----------



## poas

Jaynie it's so easy to be worried about hormone levels etc, and google won't help lol.
With my first and third pregnancies I actually had far too much hcg, which meant I had molar pregnancies, Harri was my 2nd and was such an easy 9months, preg 4 and 5 were mc's, and my hormones had dipped low again, and now obviously preg 6 seems to be going fine babywise.....My point from this is not to 'show off' about my failures or indeed successes, but just to illustrate the different phases your body can go through.
Also, I was told with my chem mc that it is a fault within the initial stages, and that it is not your body failing, it is the foetus not formed correctly?
I hope you have lovely people around you, and that you are as positive as you say-this will be (no matter how early you were) one of the hardest things you will go through x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep Jaynie I cold turkied aged 26 after many failed attempts! All my failed attempts were complicated mind game ones though, like not smoking before 7pm and all that rubbish and then one day I just had a revelation that the only way to stop smoking is by not smoking cigarettes :dohh: It was suddenly so simple and I'd been making it so complicated for so long! The first 2 weeks are hard, and then there's a vague hankering all the time until about 3 months, and then you start realising many hours have passed without you thinking about smoking, and then days, and then months and then years! I still say to myself every couple of years "oh, I haven't had a cigarette for x number of years!" At the beginning you count the days though! But it's a good key moment in your life to stop I reckon, it will only go on bugging you, I got really fed up with always wanting to give up all the time, so decided to just do it once and for all.


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Lissy - it's prgesterone that I worry about and I'm not so much going from google but other people's temps - I don't know anyone as low as me :( hopefully you are right and it is nothing but I hate the not knowing, I guess Adam and his family that are totally ignorant to forums and temps and hormone levels will have to rub off on me and in fact the getting of a :bfp: is a milestone no? I'm just scared I won't get a :baby:... Have I left it too late for number 1 etc etc? Anyway I felt a bit stupid writing that then (the pribate thoughts) so I guess it is silly :shrug: 

B - I also work well with a date to do it! You know to work towards it. Last time I did that and by the end of the smoking on the eve of quitting I had worked towards it so bad that I couldn't wait to give up. 

I did well last week with my :bfp: and Adam doesn't react well to me rocking the boat soo much so I have dropped hints that I want us to quit should our NTNP attitude not work in the next 4 months. It'll be a year then and the docs probably won't help us because we smoke. :sad2: so I reckon that's what we have to do. Such a crappy position to be in!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Had scan.im at 20w +1 so im back to where i was at 8w +1 day.EDD 14/11

My bladder wasnt full enough so pictures arent worth posting :(
I have to have Glucose test as they think iv got gest diabetis :( due to amount sugar in my wee wee.:( oh and i have anterior placenter like around my belly button.dont know what that means.

all measurement are fine.


Gender: hmmmmm well i thought i saw a lily but dh thought he saw a willy :haha:

so were still team :yellow:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for scan Clare!!:yipee: But boo for no pics:cry:

And if ever you need the Gest Diabetes hotline, you know where to find me:flower::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I'm feeling :smug: because despite the very hotness again (a bit better than yesterday though since there's a slight breeze, it's actually rather gorgeous "I feel like I'm on holiday" weather- were it raining I'd be complainypants so:shrug:)...I have finished painting the rest of the toy chest, and have just to sand it a little when it's dry and varnish the doll motif to bring out the tones nicely and to protect it:thumbup:

Hot bike ride on the agenda for this afternoon to Kittenland but we'll pass through the shade of the forest and to be honest there's always a lovely breeze on a bike, the thought of getting into a hot tin car box is far worse!!
*
Jaynie* I stressed loads about temps and hormones after my 1st mc and before Holly, and was convinced I had every hormonal deficiency going in the book, and my body mass index was too low to have a baby etc etc, but honestly i think such cases are pretty rare, and really as Lissy says I'm sure it's just so much to do with what particular egg met what particular sperm and where they went together and what they did:shrug: If you weren't O-ing or older (my doc does hormone talk with me:argh: but I'm a :jo:) you'd have more reason to go down the hormones route maybe but I really think you just had what so many of us got first time, a meanie beanie imposter :grr: with no rhyme or reason to it:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and jaynie I could just so dive into your avatar!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/3d-plongeon-piscine.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Did I post this already?? (brain fag :dohh:) I couldn't resist turtle hand soap :haha:
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263871_10150299769974880_594719879_9243099_4625969_n.jpg

You did post it but you can post it everyday if you want Trin:hugs: I now have a posh ceramic soap dispenser that I keep forgetting to buy refills for but I used to always buy that soap, but usually the Nemo type fish one since DSS the younger liked nemo, or the purple octopus one because I liked him. Of course at the time I didn't know you Turtles:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I think all men are pretty pathetic when it comes to man colds :winkwink: We women are much more stoic I think!
> 
> Oh don't get me started on man colds! I cannot bear when my DH has one, it drives me up the wall. If he had one when i was in labour that'd be it, i'd have to ban him from the room :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> We once had a man who complained ALL THE WAY THROUGH a 23 hour induction!!! His hands got sore so he couldn't help with massage, his back was sore so he couldn't sit in front of her to be her focal point, the food they brought him was cold, there wasn't enough salt or tomato sauce, the room was hot, the room was cold, it was taking too long, he was tired.....By the end of it I wanted to strangle him!!! But I couldn't because after I drove her for her caesar transfer, he was nowhere to be found - eventually found him smoking outside :dohh: Idiot!!!Click to expand...

Now there's an argument for why murder is acceptable! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

My room here is amazing best view out of the rooms! Just had my hair done waiting for girls to be done and then I'm getting dressed x


----------



## emandi

Have an amazing day April :flower:.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Clare - enjoy the scan! Hopefully you don't have a good guess at what bebe is :cloud9:
> 
> KIT! I hope your OH feels better soon and that you have fun at the antenatal class :thumbup: maybe you'll go in to labour there and then and just return with your :baby:...

Thanks Jaynie - he's feeling sorry for himself but after missing the antenatal, he's thinking he might join me for the 2 nursery walkrounds. He's not coughing quite so much so I may allow it.

Also, try not to reason why this pregnancy didn't work out because mostly, there's just no reason - it's natures own self selection, survival of the fittest by eradicating that which your body didn't feel was right and although it's horrible to deal with, I personally took a sort of comfort from that. In the early days after my mc, my biggest question was "why?" but what it should maybe have been was "why not?" as it's so common and I'm no different to any other woman who has gone through this. I was only 7 weeks gone but I'll never forget the dreadful feeling of loss. Everything will be ok my dear and you shall have your wish I'm sure...you're just a young chickadee after all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Sarachka I do generally feel positive ttc aspect of it, I can get pregnant - great. I am worried (once again) that my hormones let me down and maybe that's why it happened? Cause I am so cold... In the life aspect - I don't think it's fair and I feel pretty negative, what kind of god makes someone wait so long for something and then take it away! :shrug: Watching the people on Jeremy Kyle aren't helping. Jeremy Kyle actually just said to some bloke who didn't want the babies to be his 'there are millions of people out there right now, trying to become parents' :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I HAVE to think positively. Because aparently there's not a lot to be done about people worried about hormone levels? Trin - you know any foods that boost it? Should I be worried? With low temps and a failed pregnancy?
> 
> B - kittens are so cute please post cheer me up photo! :lol: I hope you have a wonderful ride there!
> 
> It is again warm here I think - it's promising but my garden is all in the shade yet... Going for a :coffee: and a fag! While I can. Although this failed pregnancy has showed me that I need to quit preferably before a baby. I might try cold turkey in the house, fresh start and all that...
> 
> B was you a cold turkey-er?

It may be worthwhile using progesterone cream from ovulation onwards. That should boost your progesterone and help maintain a pregnancy.

I'm taking Macca for fertility now. Lots of research on it. If you buy, maybe get the capsules because the powder is REVOLTING. Makes me want to gag if I put it in a smoothie. I realised the first time I took it I was still sick so had not taste buds. Now I can taste it it is vile


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: Had scan.im at 20w +1 so im back to where i was at 8w +1 day.EDD 14/11
> 
> My bladder wasnt full enough so pictures arent worth posting :(
> I have to have Glucose test as they think iv got gest diabetis :( due to amount sugar in my wee wee.:( oh and i have anterior placenter like around my belly button.dont know what that means.
> 
> all measurement are fine.
> 
> 
> Gender: hmmmmm well i thought i saw a lily but dh thought he saw a willy :haha:
> 
> so were still team :yellow:

A lily :rofl: My midwife I work with always says after the birth that she is also a seamstress and will make sure you have a pretty flower afterwards even if you've torn :haha:

It's normal to have an anterior placenta at this stage. It can migrate and move quite a bit. As long as it's not over the cervix it's fine


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Sarachka I do generally feel positive ttc aspect of it, I can get pregnant - great. I am worried (once again) that my hormones let me down and maybe that's why it happened? Cause I am so cold... In the life aspect - I don't think it's fair and I feel pretty negative, what kind of god makes someone wait so long for something and then take it away! :shrug: Watching the people on Jeremy Kyle aren't helping. Jeremy Kyle actually just said to some bloke who didn't want the babies to be his 'there are millions of people out there right now, trying to become parents' :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I HAVE to think positively. Because aparently there's not a lot to be done about people worried about hormone levels? Trin - you know any foods that boost it? Should I be worried? With low temps and a failed pregnancy?
> 
> B - kittens are so cute please post cheer me up photo! :lol: I hope you have a wonderful ride there!
> 
> It is again warm here I think - it's promising but my garden is all in the shade yet... Going for a :coffee: and a fag! While I can. Although this failed pregnancy has showed me that I need to quit preferably before a baby. I might try cold turkey in the house, fresh start and all that...
> 
> B was you a cold turkey-er?
> 
> It may be worthwhile using progesterone cream from ovulation onwards. That should boost your progesterone and help maintain a pregnancy.
> 
> I'm taking Macca for fertility now. Lots of research on it. If you buy, maybe get the capsules because the powder is REVOLTING. Makes me want to gag if I put it in a smoothie. I realised the first time I took it I was still sick so had not taste buds. Now I can taste it it is vileClick to expand...

Hello Trin :hi:, I was taking Macca in my last cycle, hope it will work for you as well :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

I took a double dose of the Atarax because the itching was so bad and now I'm feeling verrrry wonky :wacko: Better stay at work a while before I try driving home


----------



## TrinityMom

For Munkie:

This is a blog I subscribe to. It's written by a guy who owns an eco cafe down the road from my work. He's recently taken up cycling and did this Duzi race this weekend. Made me think of you (His spelling is shocking but you get used to it)


dear cyclists and non-cyclists unlike,

we finished, only just mind youit was our first stage race and we thought it was 60km day one and 40km day two. folks day one was 69km on my gps thingy and 44km day two. it felt like a team of dwarfs have been knawing at my legs and lower back with sharpened teeth for the whole weekend. we are broken men who honestly take 3min to sit down and almost 4min to stand up. the cramp and fatigue set in in the first 20km of day one and it felt like i was bleeding heavily in my little cycing shoes, but its over and we are now part of an elite few who have managed to ride off road for 116km from pmb to inanada dam and then round the bloody dam(its a big dam folks) some of the downhill was harder than the up hills.

i think the hard thing was the concentrating, ive never had to concentrate for such a long period of time before, if you look at your watch or wipe the sweat (which flowed like the ganges river out my head) you would hit a tree or shoot of a ledge or ride off the path and go over hand fulls of thorns.thorn everywhere folks it was like where they filmed jock of the bushveld.

the picture above was just before we started on sat and if i could go back to that moment knowing what i know now im not sure i would do it again, it was a mental struggle that will be hard to forget, but its doe and ill take this weekend off to hit the July and get a bit boozed up and hit on chicks then ill start training again.

i love you all lots

juddy-lost-7kgs-this-weekend-for-sure-poo


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Sarachka I do generally feel positive ttc aspect of it, I can get pregnant - great. I am worried (once again) that my hormones let me down and maybe that's why it happened? Cause I am so cold... In the life aspect - I don't think it's fair and I feel pretty negative, what kind of god makes someone wait so long for something and then take it away! :shrug: Watching the people on Jeremy Kyle aren't helping. Jeremy Kyle actually just said to some bloke who didn't want the babies to be his 'there are millions of people out there right now, trying to become parents' :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I HAVE to think positively. Because aparently there's not a lot to be done about people worried about hormone levels? Trin - you know any foods that boost it? Should I be worried? With low temps and a failed pregnancy?
> 
> B - kittens are so cute please post cheer me up photo! :lol: I hope you have a wonderful ride there!
> 
> It is again warm here I think - it's promising but my garden is all in the shade yet... Going for a :coffee: and a fag! While I can. Although this failed pregnancy has showed me that I need to quit preferably before a baby. I might try cold turkey in the house, fresh start and all that...
> 
> B was you a cold turkey-er?
> 
> It may be worthwhile using progesterone cream from ovulation onwards. That should boost your progesterone and help maintain a pregnancy.
> 
> I'm taking Macca for fertility now. Lots of research on it. If you buy, maybe get the capsules because the powder is REVOLTING. Makes me want to gag if I put it in a smoothie. I realised the first time I took it I was still sick so had not taste buds. Now I can taste it it is vileClick to expand...
> 
> Hello Trin :hi:, I was taking Macca in my last cycle, hope it will work for you as well :winkwink:Click to expand...

That's good to know. How much were you taking and how long did you continue for?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sperm results are worse than the last one, doctor said many are immature sperm, basically low sperm count and slow motility.....the chances of us actually conceiving are very low :/


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Sarachka I do generally feel positive ttc aspect of it, I can get pregnant - great. I am worried (once again) that my hormones let me down and maybe that's why it happened? Cause I am so cold... In the life aspect - I don't think it's fair and I feel pretty negative, what kind of god makes someone wait so long for something and then take it away! :shrug: Watching the people on Jeremy Kyle aren't helping. Jeremy Kyle actually just said to some bloke who didn't want the babies to be his 'there are millions of people out there right now, trying to become parents' :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I HAVE to think positively. Because aparently there's not a lot to be done about people worried about hormone levels? Trin - you know any foods that boost it? Should I be worried? With low temps and a failed pregnancy?
> 
> B - kittens are so cute please post cheer me up photo! :lol: I hope you have a wonderful ride there!
> 
> It is again warm here I think - it's promising but my garden is all in the shade yet... Going for a :coffee: and a fag! While I can. Although this failed pregnancy has showed me that I need to quit preferably before a baby. I might try cold turkey in the house, fresh start and all that...
> 
> B was you a cold turkey-er?
> 
> It may be worthwhile using progesterone cream from ovulation onwards. That should boost your progesterone and help maintain a pregnancy.
> 
> I'm taking Macca for fertility now. Lots of research on it. If you buy, maybe get the capsules because the powder is REVOLTING. Makes me want to gag if I put it in a smoothie. I realised the first time I took it I was still sick so had not taste buds. Now I can taste it it is vileClick to expand...
> 
> Hello Trin :hi:, I was taking Macca in my last cycle, hope it will work for you as well :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to know. How much were you taking and how long did you continue for?Click to expand...

Hmm ... I was taking 2x500mg tablets twice a day. I was taking it a few cycles before that and then stopped decided I'm not going to take anything anymore.
But when I started last cycle I decided to "get rid of the leftovers", so I was taking it for something over two weeks.
I do think they are good, if they got me pregnant I don't know, but they will not do any harm.
Good luck and fingers crossed :winkwink:.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello there I'm currently waiting for my MW app that I thought was 2pm and its 2.30 and now arrived and its a 16min wait but overheard another lady saying that she has already been waiting half an hour!!! Jeezz going to be ages lol !! Have I missed any labours or ought exciting? Phone works a dream in docs though hehe!!!


----------



## emandi

x-ginge-x said:


> Sperm results are worse than the last one, doctor said many are immature sperm, basically low sperm count and slow motility.....the chances of us actually conceiving are very low :/

:awww: Ginge, I'm sorry, that is not what I was hoping to hear :nope:.
Is there any way how can sperm count and motility be improved?
:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ginge I'm sorry lovely but don't give up hope my cousin had a really low SC and they also swam backwards away from place they should be heading, anyways they said she couldn't carry full term blah blah they said they had to try ivf as this was better success rates for stories like this

They had 3 goes and 3 MC and were going down the adoption line when she fell naturally and they have a beautiful baby boy so please don't give up Xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Ginge I'm sorry lovely but don't give up hope my cousin had a really low SC and they also swam backwards away from place they should be heading, anyways they said she couldn't carry full term blah blah they said they had to try ivf as this was better success rates for stories like this

They had 3 goes and 3 MC and were going down the adoption line when she fell naturally and they have a beautiful baby boy so please don't give up Xx


----------



## Sarachka

Oh April it's pouring it down here I hope the bridal party all managed to avoid it!!

Nice cup of tea on my break at work. Got some trousers for the orphans at lunch time. 

What is everyone up to? I think my lady garden is too acidic so I'm going to look up how to make it more alkaline.


----------



## Sarachka

Trin and emandi - what does Macca do?

Ginger I'm sorry he has poofuck sperm but now the results are in hopefully they can work towards activating his soliders?!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls... Once again thanks for all your advice. 

Cause I'm such an over thinker I've struck a deal with Adam that if my egg isn't preggo by the new year - we do things my way... That includes quitting smoking, vitamins, temping etc etc... I think it's a nice compromise for him as he doesn't react well to out whole life changing for something that we haven't got yet. He knows too many people who just fall pregnant though. So that's me I'm back in the somewhere between ttc and ntnp zone... I have read AND noticed with me and Adam is that if there is one time of the month where we both are feeling :sex:y it's my fertile time :thumbup: :winkwink: 

I've got to go to the doctors for a surprise visit. I ran for bloods and they confirmed my pregnancy and when I said I'm not an that I was bleeding they said I have to see a doctor :shrug: I'm worried I've got aids :haha: and all sorts of things now!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh ginge so sorry :hugs: it CAN still happen but I know how you must feel... As B says, cry first and action later! Please don't totally despair or don't do it for long... Big love Ginger :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka what are you basing your diagnosis on? Conceive plus would apparently be good for your lady garden then :-k

April so sorry :dohh: I keep forgetting to wish you a happy day today! :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Clare I have my gd test on thursday, lets hope we don't have it! Although it is nice to know we have expert advice available :) I hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi turts! :hi: just breezing thru :coolio:


----------



## new mummy2010

well after a 45 min delay saw a stand in MW i haven't seen the same one twice yet!!

Nathaniels HB was between 128-140BPM

He is still breech looking face up and she says it to do with how i sit on the kiddis low chairs at work and am up and down off the floor doing nappies or playing, and has advised me to sit straddled on a dining table chair and not on the sofa at home

He is measuring bang on for growth and she estimates he will come around the same size as Reece 7lb -8lb which is all good next app 12th july (my edd for Kit!!!)if he has'nt moved they will scan me the end of that week.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi newbiedoobiedoooooooooooo


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay for scan Clare!!:yipee: But boo for no pics:cry:
> 
> And if ever you need the Gest Diabetes hotline, you know where to find me:flower::hugs:

i will post them anyway but there a bit boring lol i must have another scan :haha:


----------



## Essie

Clare - glad scan went well, and since you and OH both thought you saw different bits you're still firmly :yellow: :thumbup:

Ginge - sorry the SA didn't show better results. Whats the next step? Is there anything they can do to improve the sperm?


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> well after a 45 min delay saw a stand in MW i haven't seen the same one twice yet!!
> 
> Nathaniels HB was between 128-140BPM
> 
> He is still breech looking face up and she says it to do with how i sit on the kiddis low chairs at work and am up and down off the floor doing nappies or playing, and has advised me to sit straddled on a dining table chair and not on the sofa at home

I spent a lot of time sitting leaning forwards on my birth ball, and leaning forwards over my ball/a footstool. Trin posted the website www.spinningbabies.com which is definitely worth a read if you haven't seen it already :thumbup: Glad the rest of the appointment went well, although bit sucky you never see the same mw!


----------



## HollyMonkey

So here's the little treasure!:happydance: I chose the white one- our other cat's tabby so it will make a change and I loved the random splodges on her back!! Her eye looks gammy but she'd just woken up and has barely opened her eyes anyway she's so ickle, and by the time we left it was fully open and fine:thumbup: I couldn't get many pics since I didn't want the lady to think I was too weird and not let me have the kitten! She was about 104yrs old and lived in this amazing old farmhouse and the kittens were in an outbuilding full of old paperbacks.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









003.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TrinityMom

CUTENESS ALERT!!!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268459_10150303940079880_594719879_9278422_7784921_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267785_10150303939634880_594719879_9278421_5496901_n.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> CUTENESS ALERT!!!
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268459_10150303940079880_594719879_9278422_7784921_n.jpg
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267785_10150303939634880_594719879_9278421_5496901_n.jpg

I WANT ONE :hissy::hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trin and emandi - what does Macca do?
> 
> Ginger I'm sorry he has poofuck sperm but now the results are in hopefully they can work towards activating his soliders?!

https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin if I lived nearer to you I would be committing my first act of burglary this evening


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> So here's the little treasure!:happydance: I chose the white one- our other cat's tabby so it will make a change and I loved the random splodges on her back!! Her eye looks gammy but she'd just woken up and has barely opened her eyes anyway she's so ickle, and by the time we left it was fully open and fine:thumbup: I couldn't get many pics since I didn't want the lady to think I was too weird and not let me have the kitten! She was about 104yrs old and lived in this amazing old farmhouse and the kittens were in an outbuilding full of old paperbacks.

Aw!!! French kitties :awww: 

PS B, maybe you want to look at getting some hand cream...looking a bit wrinkly there :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin if I lived nearer to you I would be committing my first act of burglary this evening

We have to look for homes for them soon and it's going to be so hard to let them go :nope: If you and Clare lived near me we'd be sorted and I'd be happy to let them go


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh *Ginge* I'm sorry about the SA results:nope::hugs: I don't know much about low motility, is there a way of changing things, diet or treatment or suchlike?:shrug:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So here's the little treasure!:happydance: I chose the white one- our other cat's tabby so it will make a change and I loved the random splodges on her back!! Her eye looks gammy but she'd just woken up and has barely opened her eyes anyway she's so ickle, and by the time we left it was fully open and fine:thumbup: I couldn't get many pics since I didn't want the lady to think I was too weird and not let me have the kitten! She was about 104yrs old and lived in this amazing old farmhouse and the kittens were in an outbuilding full of old paperbacks.
> 
> Aw!!! French kitties :awww:
> 
> PS B, maybe you want to look at getting some hand cream...looking a bit wrinkly there :haha:Click to expand...

My DH just saw the picture of the kitties and made the same comment about the hands! They are looking a bit wrinkly B :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So here's the little treasure!:happydance: I chose the white one- our other cat's tabby so it will make a change and I loved the random splodges on her back!! Her eye looks gammy but she'd just woken up and has barely opened her eyes anyway she's so ickle, and by the time we left it was fully open and fine:thumbup: I couldn't get many pics since I didn't want the lady to think I was too weird and not let me have the kitten! She was about 104yrs old and lived in this amazing old farmhouse and the kittens were in an outbuilding full of old paperbacks.
> 
> Aw!!! French kitties :awww:
> 
> PS B, maybe you want to look at getting some hand cream...looking a bit wrinkly there :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I was just about to post something about not fancying your new gloves much as they clearly needed an iron....but I won't seeing as that would be cheeky and I'm never cheeky :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Sperm results are worse than the last one, doctor said many are immature sperm, basically low sperm count and slow motility.....the chances of us actually conceiving are very low :/

Oh no Ginge - that is really crappy :(

I don't know anything about sperm quality but is there treatment available?


----------



## LunaLady

Cute kitties and bunnies; oh, my!!! Cuteness overload!!! :haha:

B, the kitten you've chosen is adorable! How old are they? When do you get to bring her home? Do you have a name picked out?

Trin, those bunnies are so sweet!! They look like little balls of fluff :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin if I lived nearer to you I would be committing my first act of burglary this evening
> 
> We have to look for homes for them soon and it's going to be so hard to let them go :nope: If you and Clare lived near me we'd be sorted and I'd be happy to let them goClick to expand...

I'd have to hide them from DH since we already have the 3 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs:wacko: The old dear with the kittens is looking for homes for the remaining 3, I thought of you, you might be getting turtle mail soon:haha: 

Yes I was thinking of having Botox done on my hands?:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

oohhhhhhhhhhh clare i have missed your scan piccys what pg please??


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Cute kitties and bunnies; oh, my!!! Cuteness overload!!! :haha:
> 
> B, the kitten you've chosen is adorable! How old are they? When do you get to bring her home? Do you have a name picked out?
> 
> Trin, those bunnies are so sweet!! They look like little balls of fluff :awww:

I know! We're like a little girly's pet shop tonight aren't we!:kiss: 

Well this kitten is my Xmas pressie to my DSS the younger (but we hadn't found a kitty until now:shrug:) so he'll be naming her. We're calling back after our holiday to see how weaned they are etc and will take it from there:thumbup: It's a secret from my DSS though until I can give her to him. I'll do the "close your eyes and put out your hands" thing:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute kitties and bunnies; oh, my!!! Cuteness overload!!! :haha:
> 
> B, the kitten you've chosen is adorable! How old are they? When do you get to bring her home? Do you have a name picked out?
> 
> Trin, those bunnies are so sweet!! They look like little balls of fluff :awww:
> 
> I know! We're like a little girly's pet shop tonight aren't we!:kiss:
> 
> Well this kitten is my Xmas pressie to my DSS the younger (but we hadn't found a kitty until now:shrug:) so he'll be naming her. We're calling back after our holiday to see how weaned they are etc and will take it from there:thumbup: It's a secret from my DSS though until I can give her to him. I'll do the "close your eyes and put out your hands" thing:happydance:Click to expand...

That's just so lovely! He'll be so excited! I hope he gives her a cute name :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi *Newmummy* :hi: Can't wait until next week when you become a daytime turtle!:happydance:

*Luna* your tent looks fab:thumbup: We have those 'flip out' ones that take 2mins to put up and 6hrs to fold back up again:dohh:

ahhh lovely through breeze! I've opened all the French windows. I have French French windows :haha: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0033.gif


----------



## Crunchie

cute kitties and bunnies !!!!!!

you have frankenhands munkie ...........errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrugggggghhhhhhh ! nasty


----------



## Crunchie

Glad your scan went well Clare !!!! 

Sorry Ginge, have they advised what they can do next ??I know I read you can improve sperm with diet and other vitimins


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwwww :awww: those kittens are so lovely....I want one too :cloud9:

I know they are only ickle but how old are they?

Trin..your little bunnies are adorable too.....I nuv them :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> cute kitties and bunnies !!!!!!
> 
> you have frankenhands munkie ...........errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrugggggghhhhhhh ! nasty

All the better to tickle you with Crunchy bunch, teee heeee heeee, here I come to get you with my frankenhands..........:lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Awwwwww :awww: those kittens are so lovely....I want one too :cloud9:
> 
> I know they are only ickle but how old are they?
> 
> Trin..your little bunnies are adorable too.....I nuv them :hugs:

8 days:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> cute kitties and bunnies !!!!!!
> 
> you have frankenhands munkie ...........errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrugggggghhhhhhh ! nasty
> 
> All the better to tickle you with Crunchy bunch, teee heeee heeee, here I come to get you with my frankenhands..........:lol:Click to expand...

only your nastyhands would touch these big beauts ! my feet I mean !!!! :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> well after a 45 min delay saw a stand in MW i haven't seen the same one twice yet!!
> 
> Nathaniels HB was between 128-140BPM
> 
> He is still breech looking face up and she says it to do with how i sit on the kiddis low chairs at work and am up and down off the floor doing nappies or playing, and has advised me to sit straddled on a dining table chair and not on the sofa at home
> 
> He is measuring bang on for growth and she estimates he will come around the same size as Reece 7lb -8lb which is all good next app 12th july (my edd for Kit!!!)if he has'nt moved they will scan me the end of that week.

Glad all seems to be well Hayley - there's plenty of time to get Nate to move I'm sure :thumbup:

I'm the same with the MW's ...I've seen 3 different ones due to my own MW being off sick :dohh:

12th July you say?? Hmmm, well, it's another date for me to fixate on :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> cute kitties and bunnies !!!!!!
> 
> you have frankenhands munkie ...........errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrugggggghhhhhhh ! nasty
> 
> All the better to tickle you with Crunchy bunch, teee heeee heeee, here I come to get you with my frankenhands..........:lol:Click to expand...
> 
> only your nastyhands would touch these big beauts ! my feet I mean !!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

On the subject of your big feet, are you going to be breastfeeding?:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit did you do any spinning techniques?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> cute kitties and bunnies !!!!!!
> 
> you have frankenhands munkie ...........errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrugggggghhhhhhh ! nasty
> 
> All the better to tickle you with Crunchy bunch, teee heeee heeee, here I come to get you with my frankenhands..........:lol:Click to expand...
> 
> only your nastyhands would touch these big beauts ! my feet I mean !!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> On the subject of your big feet, are you going to be breastfeeding?:haha:Click to expand...

perhaps I could use my huge feet to rest my gigantics milk swollen boobazallias on ??? this could work to my advantage ....:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwww :awww: those kittens are so lovely....I want one too :cloud9:
> 
> I know they are only ickle but how old are they?
> 
> Trin..your little bunnies are adorable too.....I nuv them :hugs:
> 
> 8 days:thumbup:Click to expand...

:awww: only 8 days...gorge :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I love that on your siggy it still says 'BFP please stick'!! I think it may have stuck:shrug::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:

some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love ! 
she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???

I spat in her coffee :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> oohhhhhhhhhhh clare i have missed your scan piccys what pg please??

havent posted them yet cant find batteries for camera :hissy:


awww cant wait for our baby turtles :)


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi *Newmummy* :hi: Can't wait until next week when you become a daytime turtle!:happydance:
> 
> *Luna* your tent looks fab:thumbup: We have those 'flip out' ones that take 2mins to put up and 6hrs to fold back up again:dohh:
> 
> ahhh lovely through breeze! I've opened all the French windows. I have French French windows :haha: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0033.gif

:thumbup:me too woohoo done my last monday and tuesday now and tomorrow my last full day shift :happydance:then just two 8-1's to get through!!!Lovely kittens:cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> well after a 45 min delay saw a stand in MW i haven't seen the same one twice yet!!
> 
> Nathaniels HB was between 128-140BPM
> 
> He is still breech looking face up and she says it to do with how i sit on the kiddis low chairs at work and am up and down off the floor doing nappies or playing, and has advised me to sit straddled on a dining table chair and not on the sofa at home
> 
> He is measuring bang on for growth and she estimates he will come around the same size as Reece 7lb -8lb which is all good next app 12th july (my edd for Kit!!!)if he has'nt moved they will scan me the end of that week.
> 
> 
> Glad all seems to be well Hayley - there's plenty of time to get Nate to move I'm sure :thumbup:
> 
> I'm the same with the MW's ...I've seen 3 different ones due to my own MW being off sick :dohh:
> 
> 12th July you say?? Hmmm, well, it's another date for me to fixate on :haha:Click to expand...

Yes my proper one has had a knee op and gone to spain for 6weeks:wacko:

I just feel like you may go a tidge over:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...

Did she really say that?:shock: You clearly work with some charming mademoiselles!


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...


:growlmad:stoopid cowbag

Did you really haha!!!:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oohhhhhhhhhhh clare i have missed your scan piccys what pg please??
> 
> havent posted them yet cant find batteries for camera :hissy:
> 
> 
> awww cant wait for our baby turtles :)Click to expand...

come on girl !!! find those batteries !!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch you should have https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gif in her coffee


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Did she really say that?:shock: You clearly work with some charming mademoiselles!Click to expand...

thats the public sector for you :shrug: I am sure my friends that work in banks don't have to put out with such outrageous behaviour !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley I love that on your siggy it still says 'BFP please stick'!! I think it may have stuck:shrug::haha:

:haha:oops well yes that said he has stuck bless him just the wrong way:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Or on her https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/gerbe1.gif


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :growlmad:stoopid cowbag
> 
> Did you really haha!!!:haha:Click to expand...

I did it mentally .....gobbed right into her cuppa......:winkwink:


----------



## poas

........Did you really spit in her coffee?


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oohhhhhhhhhhh clare i have missed your scan piccys what pg please??
> 
> havent posted them yet cant find batteries for camera :hissy:
> 
> 
> awww cant wait for our baby turtles :)Click to expand...
> 
> come on girl !!! find those batteries !!!!!!Click to expand...

:thumbup:yes clare come on women we wanna see baby bits!!


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> ........Did you really spit in her coffee?

lol - you lot must think I am a right old slosh bag !!! 

Na - I took the moral high ground and text my mummy and told her ! mummycrunch will sort her out


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Or on her https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/gerbe1.gif

that would teach her to make remarks to crazy preggos !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Kit did you do any spinning techniques?

Not really but I have done quite a bit of sitting forward on my gym ball same as Essie and I have been very mobile throughout my pregnancy which my MW said would help :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oohhhhhhhhhhh clare i have missed your scan piccys what pg please??
> 
> havent posted them yet cant find batteries for camera :hissy:
> 
> 
> awww cant wait for our baby turtles :)Click to expand...
> 
> come on girl !!! find those batteries !!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:yes clare come on women we wanna see baby bits!!Click to expand...

haha u cant see naything lol its rubbish scan pic :(



oh and i wouldnt have spat in coffee but would have a least licked the edge :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Or on her https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/gerbe1.gif
> 
> that would teach her to make remarks to crazy preggos !!!!Click to expand...

love that smiley.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> ........Did you really spit in her coffee?
> 
> lol - you lot must think I am a right old slosh bag !!!
> 
> Na - I took the moral high ground and text my mummy and told her ! mummycrunch will sort her outClick to expand...

Here come mummycrunch https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/momie.gif


----------



## poas

Clare that's gross lol....what's worse is that I can imagine you doing it lol!
Did you get my txt?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...

The cheeky biatch :trouble: 

You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Clare that's gross lol....what's worse is that I can imagine you doing it lol!
> Did you get my txt?

:rofl: its so something id do lol

Lissy i lost my phone:dohh: new sim card arrived today so will sort it out tomos as need new phone.so havent got any texts

im meeting up with Nat on sat or sunday lunch time.do u wanna come :) xx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> ........Did you really spit in her coffee?
> 
> lol - you lot must think I am a right old slosh bag !!!
> 
> Na - I took the moral high ground and text my mummy and told her ! mummycrunch will sort her outClick to expand...
> 
> Here come mummycrunch https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/momie.gifClick to expand...

you have met her then ??? she scares me..... 5ft 2 of crazy leo !!! right up in your FACE .......


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The cheeky biatch :trouble:
> 
> You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:Click to expand...

people are mad !!!! they love to make a preggo comment ....never mind....I will ruin her spreadsheet eventually.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow *avatar* Crunch!!!! It's either Golden Gate or the Dartford Bridge?:haha: Tell all, tell all


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The cheeky biatch :trouble:
> 
> You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> people are mad !!!! they love to make a preggo comment ....never mind....I will ruin her spreadsheet eventually.....Click to expand...

Honestly..I've not had any of this...despite being like the back end of a bus, everyone's been really kind :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:

Is this the same one who is obsessed with what you eat?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:
> 
> Is this the same one who is obsessed with what you eat?Click to expand...

Yes is it THE HAM SANDWICH lady?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow *avatar* Crunch!!!! It's either Golden Gate or the Dartford Bridge?:haha: Tell all, tell all

I thought of you when I added it......

golden gate.... twas amazing....slightly annoyed when DH told me the route we were going to take was a couple of miles :winkwink: he lie....... 

I liked the signs on the bridge half way across that said...... help is here ...dont jump ....just use this phone to call :nope:


although cycling across Dartford bridge is AMAZING ....have you been on that route yourself ????


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The cheeky biatch :trouble:
> 
> You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> people are mad !!!! they love to make a preggo comment ....never mind....I will ruin her spreadsheet eventually.....Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly..I've not had any of this...despite being like the back end of a bus, everyone's been really kind :shrug:Click to expand...

do you think everyone at work hates me as much as I hate them :shrug:


----------



## poas

Clare, Nat and I aren't really on great terms...she hasn't changed much! Maybe I could be nice for a short while but I'd need a lift anyhow as unable to drive


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:
> 
> Is this the same one who is obsessed with what you eat?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes is it THE HAM SANDWICH lady?Click to expand...

Hi Essie !!!!! 

no the Ham lady has my old workload ( have been given a right easy job) so I can train my the new girl on my new easy job ) and she is so stressed I could do a shot at my desk without her even looking at me at the moment :haha:

it was someone just WALKING Past from another team !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The cheeky biatch :trouble:
> 
> You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> people are mad !!!! they love to make a preggo comment ....never mind....I will ruin her spreadsheet eventually.....Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly..I've not had any of this...despite being like the back end of a bus, everyone's been really kind :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> do you think everyone at work hates me as much as I hate them :shrug:Click to expand...

No Crunchster..I'd say it's plain old jealousy. Nothing more, nothing less. You'll be looking better than ever and some people find that hard to deal with.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The cheeky biatch :trouble:
> 
> You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> people are mad !!!! they love to make a preggo comment ....never mind....I will ruin her spreadsheet eventually.....Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly..I've not had any of this...despite being like the back end of a bus, everyone's been really kind :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> do you think everyone at work hates me as much as I hate them :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No Crunchster..I'd say it's plain old jealousy. Nothing more, nothing less. You'll be looking better than ever and some people find that hard to deal with.Click to expand...

I think half the time its just they feel they have to comment on me ......and when they ask how I am and I just smile and say I feel really well it shocks them.... I think they expect me to say how awful I feel :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The cheeky biatch :trouble:
> 
> You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> people are mad !!!! they love to make a preggo comment ....never mind....I will ruin her spreadsheet eventually.....Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly..I've not had any of this...despite being like the back end of a bus, everyone's been really kind :shrug:Click to expand...

Now of all the turtles I am actually in a position to say that you musn't listen to what Kit says about herself, when I met her she looked absolutely radiant and beautiful and yes, pregnant, :dohh: but _not at all_ bus like, just stunning and licious and utterly Nom Nom:cloud9::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:
> 
> Is this the same one who is obsessed with what you eat?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes is it THE HAM SANDWICH lady?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Essie !!!!!
> 
> no the Ham lady has my old workload ( have been given a right easy job) so I can train my the new girl on my new easy job ) and she is so stressed I could do a shot at my desk without her even looking at me at the moment :haha:
> 
> it was someone just WALKING Past from another team !Click to expand...

well at least you can eat your ham sandwiches in peace!

How rude of your other coworker though! People really do say whatever they want when you're pregnant!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The cheeky biatch :trouble:
> 
> You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> people are mad !!!! they love to make a preggo comment ....never mind....I will ruin her spreadsheet eventually.....Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly..I've not had any of this...despite being like the back end of a bus, everyone's been really kind :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Now of all the turtles I am actually in a position to say that you musn't listen to what Kit says about herself, when I met her she looked absolutely radiant and beautiful and yes, pregnant, :dohh: but _not at all_ bus like, just stunning and licious and utterly Nom Nom:cloud9::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

the munkie speaks the truth !!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey Crunch you're nearly 28 weeks!:wacko:
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The cheeky biatch :trouble:
> 
> You should have said "look this way so I can see how ugly you are" and THEN spat in her coffee :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> people are mad !!!! they love to make a preggo comment ....never mind....I will ruin her spreadsheet eventually.....Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly..I've not had any of this...despite being like the back end of a bus, everyone's been really kind :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Now of all the turtles I am actually in a position to say that you musn't listen to what Kit says about herself, when I met her she looked absolutely radiant and beautiful and yes, pregnant, :dohh: but _not at all_ bus like, just stunning and licious and utterly Nom Nom:cloud9::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks so much Bethany...so very like you to be so kind :flower: I nuv you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> some bitch at work said today....your in maternity clobber already !!!! jog on love !
> she THEN said ....turn around so I can see if your big all round ???
> 
> I spat in her coffee :winkwink:
> 
> Is this the same one who is obsessed with what you eat?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes is it THE HAM SANDWICH lady?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Essie !!!!!
> 
> no the Ham lady has my old workload ( have been given a right easy job) so I can train my the new girl on my new easy job ) and she is so stressed I could do a shot at my desk without her even looking at me at the moment :haha:
> 
> it was someone just WALKING Past from another team !Click to expand...
> 
> well at least you can eat your ham sandwiches in peace!
> 
> How rude of your other coworker though! People really do say whatever they want when you're pregnant!Click to expand...

Better still..go in wearing ham earings, soft cheese frankenshoes with your new swordfish handbag tucked under your arm :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow *avatar* Crunch!!!! It's either Golden Gate or the Dartford Bridge?:haha: Tell all, tell all
> 
> I thought of you when I added it......
> 
> golden gate.... twas amazing....slightly annoyed when DH told me the route we were going to take was a couple of miles :winkwink: he lie.......
> 
> I liked the signs on the bridge half way across that said...... help is here ...dont jump ....just use this phone to call :nope:
> 
> 
> although cycling across Dartford bridge is AMAZING ....have you been on that route yourself ????Click to expand...

Oooo that gave me a shiver of emotion, to think that those phones may have saved lives! I go across Dartford Bridge when my mum picks me up from Ebbsfleet Eurostar stop, by car though!! (I no longer go in the babyseat of her bike:nope:) Golden gate looks AMAZING, I've heard it's always in fog, whatever the weather?


----------



## Crunchie

Like Lady Gaga Kit........with my pate perfume


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Like Lady Gaga Kit........with my pate perfume

Better than Lady Gaga...MUCH better than her!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow *avatar* Crunch!!!! It's either Golden Gate or the Dartford Bridge?:haha: Tell all, tell all
> 
> I thought of you when I added it......
> 
> golden gate.... twas amazing....slightly annoyed when DH told me the route we were going to take was a couple of miles :winkwink: he lie.......
> 
> I liked the signs on the bridge half way across that said...... help is here ...dont jump ....just use this phone to call :nope:
> 
> 
> although cycling across Dartford bridge is AMAZING ....have you been on that route yourself ????Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo that gave me a shiver of emotion, to think that those phones may have saved lives! I go across Dartford Bridge when my mum picks me up from Ebbsfleet Eurostar stop, by car though!! (I no longer go in the babyseat of her bike:nope:) It looks AMAZING, I've heard it's always in fog, whatever the weather?Click to expand...

It was so foggy and glorious sunshine on the other side !!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0867.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0771.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> I liked the signs on the bridge half way across that said...... help is here ...dont jump ....just use this phone to call :nope:
> 
> 
> although cycling across Dartford bridge is AMAZING ....have you been on that route yourself ????

I knew a girl who jumped off the Golden Gate Bridge 3 years ago :nope: Her dad is writing a book about losing a child through suicide.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I liked the signs on the bridge half way across that said...... help is here ...dont jump ....just use this phone to call :nope:
> 
> 
> although cycling across Dartford bridge is AMAZING ....have you been on that route yourself ????
> 
> I knew a girl who jumped off the Golden Gate Bridge 3 years ago :nope: Her dad is writing a book about losing a child through suicide.Click to expand...

So sad :cry: Noone should outlive their child :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I liked the signs on the bridge half way across that said...... help is here ...dont jump ....just use this phone to call :nope:
> 
> 
> although cycling across Dartford bridge is AMAZING ....have you been on that route yourself ????
> 
> I knew a girl who jumped off the Golden Gate Bridge 3 years ago :nope: Her dad is writing a book about losing a child through suicide.Click to expand...

thats what really hit me ....I do really hope those phones can help some people that end up there !


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I liked the signs on the bridge half way across that said...... help is here ...dont jump ....just use this phone to call :nope:
> 
> 
> although cycling across Dartford bridge is AMAZING ....have you been on that route yourself ????
> 
> I knew a girl who jumped off the Golden Gate Bridge 3 years ago :nope: Her dad is writing a book about losing a child through suicide.Click to expand...
> 
> thats what really hit me ....I do really hope those phones can help some people that end up there !Click to expand...

I hope so too.


----------



## Essie

DH is requesting use of the laptop, and as he has been so good today I'm going to allow him some time to use it. Hope you all sleep well when you get to bed, see you tomorrow :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, so we went to see 2 nurseries today. Which would you choose??? 

1st one = Old primary school building with smallish rooms. A little in need of updating/lick of paint. Lovely staff (mixture of ages) with high ratio of qualified staff. Really nice family/homely feel to the place. Large concrete outside area with herb garden and climbing frames etc.

2nd one = Purpose built building with mostly big airy rooms. All mod cons, immaculate kitchen/changing areas. Friendly staff (all young) with high ratio of qualified staff. Seemed very organised but less homely. Large outside play area which is cushioned underfoot, herb garden, wild area, mud pit etc

:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Such chatter! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> DH is requesting use of the laptop, and as he has been so good today I'm going to allow him some time to use it. Hope you all sleep well when you get to bed, see you tomorrow :flower:

Night Essie - see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

night essie !!! x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Such chatter! :haha:

I know Molly...so glad you've come to join us :hugs: How are you?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so we went to see 2 nurseries today. Which would you choose???
> 
> 1st one = Old primary school building with smallish rooms. A little in need of updating/lick of paint. Lovely staff (mixture of ages) with high ratio of qualified staff. Really nice family/homely feel to the place. Large concrete outside area with herb garden and climbing frames etc.
> 
> 2nd one = Purpose built building with mostly big airy rooms. All mod cons, immaculate kitchen/changing areas. Friendly staff (all young) with high ratio of qualified staff. Seemed very organised but less homely. Large outside play area which is cushioned underfoot, herb garden, wild area, mud pit etc
> 
> :shrug:

your comment "less homely" seems quite important !!!! what one is your gut telling you ???


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Such chatter! :haha:

Hi molly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so we went to see 2 nurseries today. Which would you choose???
> 
> 1st one = Old primary school building with smallish rooms. A little in need of updating/lick of paint. Lovely staff (mixture of ages) with high ratio of qualified staff. Really nice family/homely feel to the place. Large concrete outside area with herb garden and climbing frames etc.
> 
> 2nd one = Purpose built building with mostly big airy rooms. All mod cons, immaculate kitchen/changing areas. Friendly staff (all young) with high ratio of qualified staff. Seemed very organised but less homely. Large outside play area which is cushioned underfoot, herb garden, wild area, mud pit etc
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> your comment "less homely" seems quite important !!!! what one is your gut telling you ???Click to expand...

We are swinging wildly from one to the other. Pros and cons to both. I suppose I'll never find somewhere absolutely perfect though. It's so hard as I don't really want to have to give up my little one to someone else when they are still going to be so ickle :nope: No option though :(


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- I have felt rather sick today, as if I was revisiting the first trimester. :( otherwise I am well. How are you?

Luna- awesome new tent.

Holly- sweet kittens. :awww:

Crunch- lovely avatar. :thumbup: 

Ginge- so sorry about SA results. :hugs:

Everyone else.... :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit- I have felt rather sick today, as if I was revisiting the first trimester. :( otherwise I am well. How are you?
> 
> Luna- awesome new tent.
> 
> Holly- sweet kittens. :awww:
> 
> Crunch- lovely avatar. :thumbup:
> 
> Ginge- so sorry about SA results. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else.... :hugs: :kiss:

Oh dear - bit of a bug maybe? Too much camp food? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I weigh as much as a cow. :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I weigh as much as a cow. :nope:

Och away silly lass (as we say in Scotland) - you're gorge and we can all see you don't weigh as much as a cow in your pot pics!


----------



## Mollykins

I think perhaps I've over done it.... yesterday I was cleaning until 2 then I left for my ob appt and then after that I dropped off my oh and the girls at home and went to pick up my sister. From there, I drove 45 mins out to the baby shower location and helped with the planning and eventually got home at 11pm. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Oy! As of yesterday, I weigh 190 pounds! Yuck.


Ahh and I think Crunch found your leaning.... you do seem to hold fast to the idea that the 1 is more homey. That obviously means a lot to you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Froggy X factor final! English guy in final!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Oy! As of yesterday, I weigh 190 pounds! Yuck.
> 
> 
> Ahh and I think Crunch found your leaning.... you do seem to hold fast to the idea that the 1 is more homey. That obviously means a lot to you. :hugs:

I can only imagine how hard it is going to be to leave the little kitten at any nursery ....I could feel I would be drawn to the all mod cons factor but the homely part is massive ! 

will you be going back full time ? I imagine I will :cry: but what can you do ??? poor DH cannot cover all the basics on just his wage 

are you able to look up nursery reviews ????( sorry If I sound such a dunce)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Oy! As of yesterday, I weigh 190 pounds! Yuck.
> 
> 
> Ahh and I think Crunch found your leaning.... you do seem to hold fast to the idea that the 1 is more homey. That obviously means a lot to you. :hugs:

but molly your all bumpage my dear turtle xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think perhaps I've over done it.... yesterday I was cleaning until 2 then I left for my ob appt and then after that I dropped off my oh and the girls at home and went to pick up my sister. From there, I drove 45 mins out to the baby shower location and helped with the planning and eventually got home at 11pm. :wacko:

Tsk Tsk!! Take it easy my friend...you're supposed to be slowing down not gearing up!


----------



## LunaLady

Good afternoon! Or good evening to my Turtles across the globe... :hugs:

While I've been away I whipped together a cover for a sleeping mat we bought for Luna yesterday! I can't bear the thought of her sleeping on the cold, hard ground - but she can't sleep with me anymore! :nope: 

So we bought a little self inflating mat:
https://tsa.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTSA-10173849reg.jpg

And I folded it in half and made a cover!:

Sorry it's so dark - it's cloudy today.

Here's the opening. I made the brown fabric overlap so the mat is protected:


I bought that cute camping fleece fabric as a remnant (marked half off) and it was just enough to make this! :dance:
The brown fabric is a thick linen. :thumbup:

I AM WELL CHUFFED WITH MYSELF!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - sorry you're feeling less than lovely! And 190 is not large - I'm now 213!! And I am most certainly not all baby bump, like you are! :thumbup:

I hope you get some time to relax soon! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oy! As of yesterday, I weigh 190 pounds! Yuck.
> 
> 
> Ahh and I think Crunch found your leaning.... you do seem to hold fast to the idea that the 1 is more homey. That obviously means a lot to you. :hugs:
> 
> I can only imagine how hard it is going to be to leave the little kitten at any nursery ....I could feel I would be drawn to the all mod cons factor but the homely part is massive !
> 
> will you be going back full time ? I imagine I will :cry: but what can you do ??? poor DH cannot cover all the basics on just his wage
> 
> are you able to look up nursery reviews ????( sorry If I sound such a dunce)Click to expand...

Yes, you're right. I like the idea of a home from home atmosphere BUT there are so many other factors to consider. And the mod cons/spic and span element of the 2nd one does appeal. :shrug:

I will have to go back full time, and loads of the 2012 nursery places are taken already, so no time to shilly shally :nope: There are some limited reviews online....will search for more I think.


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, both places do sound lovely. I can imagine it would be hard to choose!!

I would say to go with your gut, though. Did either of the groups of staff give you a better 'vibe' than the other? Or was there better energy in one place than the other? I go off that kind of stuff when meeting new people or going to new places. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oy! As of yesterday, I weigh 190 pounds! Yuck.
> 
> 
> Ahh and I think Crunch found your leaning.... you do seem to hold fast to the idea that the 1 is more homey. That obviously means a lot to you. :hugs:
> 
> but molly your all bumpage my dear turtle xxxxClick to expand...

Yes you are! Honestly Molly...you've nothing to worry about :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- :haha: bumpage is right. Bumpage on my thighs, my gluteus too maximus... :rofl:

Kit- I know. :blush: my oh had a go at me when I got home, while he started me a nice melt shower. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Also, Kit - can you ask parents who have babies at those places what they think? Do you know anyone with kids there? Or can you casually ask parents picking up their kids? Or would that be too weird? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Good afternoon! Or good evening to my Turtles across the globe... :hugs:
> 
> While I've been away I whipped together a cover for a sleeping mat we bought for Luna yesterday! I can't bear the thought of her sleeping on the cold, hard ground - but she can't sleep with me anymore! :nope:
> 
> So we bought a little self inflating mat:
> https://tsa.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTSA-10173849reg.jpg
> 
> And I folded it in half and made a cover!:
> 
> Sorry it's so dark - it's cloudy today.
> 
> Here's the opening. I made the brown fabric overlap so the mat is protected:
> 
> 
> I bought that cute camping fleece fabric as a remnant (marked half off) and it was just enough to make this! :dance:
> The brown fabric is a thick linen. :thumbup:
> 
> I AM WELL CHUFFED WITH MYSELF!! :dance:

..and you have every right to be well chuffed with yourself :thumbup: What a fab job you've made of that! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, nicely done on your covering for the puppy mat. Beautious my lovely.

Kit, also, if they continue to stay closely tied (the nurseries) then perhaps location and cost should be serve as the proverbial coin toss?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon! Or good evening to my Turtles across the globe... :hugs:
> 
> While I've been away I whipped together a cover for a sleeping mat we bought for Luna yesterday! I can't bear the thought of her sleeping on the cold, hard ground - but she can't sleep with me anymore! :nope:
> 
> So we bought a little self inflating mat:
> https://tsa.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTSA-10173849reg.jpg
> 
> And I folded it in half and made a cover!:
> 
> Sorry it's so dark - it's cloudy today.
> 
> Here's the opening. I made the brown fabric overlap so the mat is protected:
> 
> 
> I bought that cute camping fleece fabric as a remnant (marked half off) and it was just enough to make this! :dance:
> The brown fabric is a thick linen. :thumbup:
> 
> I AM WELL CHUFFED WITH MYSELF!! :dance:
> 
> ..and you have every right to be well chuffed with yourself :thumbup: What a fab job you've made of that! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, nicely done on your covering for the puppy mat. Beautious my lovely.
> 
> Kit, also, if they continue to stay closely tied (the nurseries) then perhaps location and cost should be serve as the proverbial coin toss?

Thank you! I just hope Luna Dog likes it!!! :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon! Or good evening to my Turtles across the globe... :hugs:
> 
> While I've been away I whipped together a cover for a sleeping mat we bought for Luna yesterday! I can't bear the thought of her sleeping on the cold, hard ground - but she can't sleep with me anymore! :nope:
> 
> So we bought a little self inflating mat:
> https://tsa.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTSA-10173849reg.jpg
> 
> And I folded it in half and made a cover!:
> 
> Sorry it's so dark - it's cloudy today.
> 
> Here's the opening. I made the brown fabric overlap so the mat is protected:
> 
> 
> I bought that cute camping fleece fabric as a remnant (marked half off) and it was just enough to make this! :dance:
> The brown fabric is a thick linen. :thumbup:
> 
> I AM WELL CHUFFED WITH MYSELF!! :dance:
> 
> ..and you have every right to be well chuffed with yourself :thumbup: What a fab job you've made of that! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit :blush:Click to expand...

i thought this was for baby :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Froggy X factor final! English guy in final!

That's weird we had a French guy in BGT that needed a translator!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit did you do any spinning techniques?
> 
> Not really but I have done quite a bit of sitting forward on my gym ball same as Essie and I have been very mobile throughout my pregnancy which my MW said would help :shrug:Click to expand...

i find it amazing and pretty special that we've been there since the very beginning when u thought u were dizzy b/c your bath was too hot :haha: Seems like just yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Also, Kit - can you ask parents who have babies at those places what they think? Do you know anyone with kids there? Or can you casually ask parents picking up their kids? Or would that be too weird? :haha:

Unfortunately I don't personally know anyone with kids at either, although the first came recommended by someone who knows someone type thing. The second one is very local to where we live and has a good reputation. I think I'd like to see another 1 or 2 just to get a rounded, comprehensive view.


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit I think you have to truly imagine leaving your baby at both... Reviews are good but the best judge is you... Go through the scenario in your head and see which more comfortable :shrug: 

Luna - great job! Luna is gonna be one pampered pooch :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry you are feeling poopy molls hope you pick up I'm afraid everyone is right and only rest will solve it! 

I'm listening to my oh's band :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

She likes it! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Good afternoon! Or good evening to my Turtles across the globe... :hugs:
> 
> While I've been away I whipped together a cover for a sleeping mat we bought for Luna yesterday! I can't bear the thought of her sleeping on the cold, hard ground - but she can't sleep with me anymore! :nope:
> 
> So we bought a little self inflating mat:
> https://tsa.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTSA-10173849reg.jpg
> 
> And I folded it in half and made a cover!:
> 
> Sorry it's so dark - it's cloudy today.
> 
> Here's the opening. I made the brown fabric overlap so the mat is protected:
> 
> 
> I bought that cute camping fleece fabric as a remnant (marked half off) and it was just enough to make this! :dance:
> The brown fabric is a thick linen. :thumbup:
> 
> I AM WELL CHUFFED WITH MYSELF!! :dance:

wow! very nicely done Luna :coolio:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to watch The Big C then off to bed. If I don't get to sleep tonight again I', going to the dr tomorrow. Can't carry on like this :nope:

Big love Molly :hugs: You are gorgeous. Don't let a number change that

Kit, Tarquin's school is a bit on the shabby side but the people are lovely and very caring and it has a lovely 'homey' feel to it

Luna, you are such a clever turtle. Love the themed fabric :haha:

I can't stop eating tonight. If it weren't for the glaringly white hpt this morning I would swear I was preggers. Just ate white bread toast with onion cheese spread. Delicious in a totally synthetic not food kind of way

Nuvs to all of you
Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

don't mind me, just taking a mental break from work and posting sporadic comments. :-=

:kiss:'s to all!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit did you do any spinning techniques?
> 
> Not really but I have done quite a bit of sitting forward on my gym ball same as Essie and I have been very mobile throughout my pregnancy which my MW said would help :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i find it amazing and pretty special that we've been there since the very beginning when u thought u were dizzy b/c your bath was too hot :haha: Seems like just yesterday :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh newbs...I know. You're all so special to me having shared every tiny little bit of this journey with me. I've said it before but there is noone in real life that knows as much about me, my thoughts, my pregnancy as you all do and I can't tell you how grateful I am for having you all to share the good, the bad and the ugly with :hugs: I can't quite believe I'm nearly at the end of the road so to speak :shock:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit I think you have to truly imagine leaving your baby at both... Reviews are good but the best judge is you... Go through the scenario in your head and see which more comfortable :shrug:
> 
> Luna - great job! Luna is gonna be one pampered pooch :haha:

Thanks Jaynie - sound advice as usual :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Newbie and Trin! I hope she actually uses it when we're camping :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin..I really hope you get some shut eye tonight and a break from the insane itchiness - must be driving you :hissy:

Lots of calamine love sent your way :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hmmmm....lots of pressure in the lady garden area this evening...making me walk like John Wayne. Li'l yellow engaging maybe? Doesn't feel very nice at all :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Either will be fine for your bubba kit :thumbup: So go for stuff that suits you, proximity, cost etc Baby don't give a poo for the paintwork, nor for the soft floors, so make a rational or a gut vibe choice, or toss a coin! 

Still watching x crapter


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night trin tin tigger!! See you on the morrow :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Hmmmm....lots of pressure in the lady garden area this evening...making me walk like John Wayne. Li'l yellow engaging maybe? Doesn't feel very nice at all :wacko:

Oooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! KIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:

Is that what things should feel like close to labour? I've had no twinges..just pressure :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit did you do any spinning techniques?
> 
> Not really but I have done quite a bit of sitting forward on my gym ball same as Essie and I have been very mobile throughout my pregnancy which my MW said would help :shrug:Click to expand...

Me too she says swimming will help so I'm going to go a few times a week once work is done!!!



kit_cat said:


> Ok, so we went to see 2 nurseries today. Which would you choose???
> 
> 1st one = Old primary school building with smallish rooms. A little in need of updating/lick of paint. Lovely staff (mixture of ages) with high ratio of qualified staff. Really nice family/homely feel to the place. Large concrete outside area with herb garden and climbing frames etc.
> 
> 2nd one = Purpose built building with mostly big airy rooms. All mod cons, immaculate kitchen/changing areas. Friendly staff (all young) with high ratio of qualified staff. Seemed very organised but less homely. Large outside play area which is cushioned underfoot, herb garden, wild area, mud pit etc
> 
> :shrug:

From a parents view and a proferssional opinion I would say number 1 sounds like our place and we a top nursery in our area and outdo all these fandangled mondern places cos as you said its homely !! Just my two pence worth


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhhhh gawd kit


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:
> 
> Is that what things should feel like close to labour? I've had no twinges..just pressure :shrug:Click to expand...

I had no twinges and just pressure :shrug: But who knows Kit? These things are decided by even higher authorities than HollyMonkeyPants :haha: I'm VERY excited though coz whatever happens it's for soon :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhhhhhh gawd kit

I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Scared :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit did you do any spinning techniques?
> 
> Not really but I have done quite a bit of sitting forward on my gym ball same as Essie and I have been very mobile throughout my pregnancy which my MW said would help :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too she says swimming will help so I'm going to go a few times a week once work is done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so we went to see 2 nurseries today. Which would you choose???
> 
> 1st one = Old primary school building with smallish rooms. A little in need of updating/lick of paint. Lovely staff (mixture of ages) with high ratio of qualified staff. Really nice family/homely feel to the place. Large concrete outside area with herb garden and climbing frames etc.
> 
> 2nd one = Purpose built building with mostly big airy rooms. All mod cons, immaculate kitchen/changing areas. Friendly staff (all young) with high ratio of qualified staff. Seemed very organised but less homely. Large outside play area which is cushioned underfoot, herb garden, wild area, mud pit etc
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> From a parents view and a proferssional opinion I would say number 1 sounds like our place and we a top nursery in our area and outdo all these fandangled mondern places cos as you said its homely !! Just my two pence worthClick to expand...

Thanks Hayley - I did wonder what your opinion would be. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Love the doggy camp mat! Cool fabric. I'd love to make a really elegant evening dress in fabric like that, with matching clutch bag :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:
> 
> Is that what things should feel like close to labour? I've had no twinges..just pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had no twinges and just pressure :shrug: But who knows Kit? These things are decided by even higher authorities than HollyMonkeyPants :haha: I'm VERY excited though coz whatever happens it's for soon :happydance:Click to expand...

Really...just pressure with Holly? Oh my, it actually looks like I'm going to have to squeeze something the size of a melon out of something the size of a lemon really soon :argh:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:
> 
> Is that what things should feel like close to labour? I've had no twinges..just pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had no twinges and just pressure :shrug: But who knows Kit? These things are decided by even higher authorities than HollyMonkeyPants :haha: I'm VERY excited though coz whatever happens it's for soon :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Really...just pressure with Holly? Oh my, it actually looks like I'm going to have to squeeze something the size of a melon out of something the size of a lemon really soon :argh:Click to expand...

You'll be fine, Kit! I just keep telling myself that women have been doing it for hundreds of thousands of years (the vast majority of that time without drugs!) and that I will be just fine. :thumbup:

Keep calm and carry on. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Love the doggy camp mat! Cool fabric. I'd love to make a really elegant evening dress in fabric like that, with matching clutch bag :haha:

Thank you! It is a very fun fabric. I'd like to see an evening dress made with it :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:
> 
> Is that what things should feel like close to labour? I've had no twinges..just pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had no twinges and just pressure :shrug: But who knows Kit? These things are decided by even higher authorities than HollyMonkeyPants :haha: I'm VERY excited though coz whatever happens it's for soon :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Really...just pressure with Holly? Oh my, it actually looks like I'm going to have to squeeze something the size of a melon out of something the size of a lemon really soon :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be fine, Kit! I just keep telling myself that women have been doing it for hundreds of thousands of years (the vast majority of that time without drugs!) and that I will be just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> Keep calm and carry on. :hugs:Click to expand...

Still a big scaredy kit cat 8-[


----------



## HollyMonkey

When I had job interviews I was offered jobs the equivalent of your nurserys but for adult English teaching and I chose the homely one and not the glossy one just coz I felt I'd rather go there everyday than to the fancy place. So depends what you like, you might prefer modern and airy stuff though :shrug: My DH likes the slick stuff and I like the ramshackle!


----------



## kit_cat

Right, I'm off to bed - if anything happens, I'll let y'all know. I have a couple of turtle mobile nos in my phone should I be unable to post :thumbup:

Good night lovelies and thanks for your valuable input and patience :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> When I had job interviews I was offered jobs the equivalent of your nurserys but for adult English teaching and I chose the homely one and not the glossy one just coz I felt I'd rather go there everyday than to the fancy place. So depends what you like, you might prefer modern and airy stuff though :shrug: My DH likes the slick stuff and I like the ramshackle!

My problem is that I see the merit in both :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Boring it's taking ages the final. Kit my dear, if I managed it of all incapable non child bearing hipped ladies then you certainly can my feisty Scot :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit :shock: you must let us know somehow :happydance: how exciting. You'll be great as the girls have said if your mum can do it so can you! 

I had something else to say :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

The English guy won!!! Matthew will be in your papers tomorrow UK girls :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night lovelies xxxxx

Oh yes Molly you looked GORGE in those recent pics you silly Molly muppet :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh noes! I missed Kit's pressure post! Ack! Someone quick, tell her to put something down on her mattress in case her waters break while she's in bed!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Night lovelies xxxxx
> 
> Oh yes Molly you looked GORGE in those recent pics you silly Molly muppet :hugs:

Thank you... and everyone else that reassured me that I (at least) do not look like the moose my weight would imply. :blush: 

Really, it's all very sweet sweet of you. :hugs:

I nuv you all... and that little yellow baby that's getting ready to make his/her appearance. :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:
> 
> Is that what things should feel like close to labour? I've had no twinges..just pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had no twinges and just pressure :shrug: But who knows Kit? These things are decided by even higher authorities than HollyMonkeyPants :haha: I'm VERY excited though coz whatever happens it's for soon :happydance:Click to expand...

:shock: :saywhat: *runs off in a panic to go boil some water!* :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

I've been wanting to upload this for ages! (At least it feels that way.)
 



Attached Files:







holly.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

Popped on at the right time eh Newbie? :haha: Ahh! I can't believe she's going to sleep for the night! With our (US girls) luck, she'll give birth and post piccys ALL while we are sleeping! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i was just logging on to say Tia Mowry, an actress here in the US that was due the day before darling Kit, July 3rd, had her baby today. 

https://images.zaazu.com/img/digital-camera-animation-animated-camera-smiley-emoticon-000420-large.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! Exciting!


----------



## Mollykins

So where are you in your cycle Newbie?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Popped on at the right time eh Newbie? :haha: Ahh! I can't believe she's going to sleep for the night! With our (US girls) luck, she'll give birth and post piccys ALL while we are sleeping! :haha:

i suddenly got nervous! its so funny how we plan for this for 9 months yet when it finally nears we are a wreck. :dohh:

How are u today, MsGorgePotPicsandAllThatComesWithPants! u know i had to get that one in, right? :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

HI LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW IS EVERYONE!!!!!! Doctor called me and said we have 19 great looking embryos now so thats great news bc we may not have to worry about not being able to use one thats healthy bc quality! I am still crossing my fingers and hope tomorrow they call and say they have a great many that are heathy! Transfer is set for Thursday!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> So where are you in your cycle Newbie?

hmmm...? AF should be here pretty soon, unfortunately right around the ole bday :dohh: no happy bday :sex: for newbie :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW IS EVERYONE!!!!!! Doctor called me and said we have 19 great looking embryos now so thats great news bc we may not have to worry about not being able to use one thats healthy bc quality! I am still crossing my fingers and hope tomorrow they call and say they have a great many that are heathy! Transfer is set for Thursday!!!

that's great news addie!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

I am cooking pasta now. Just me tonight DH is out playing music. I miss him :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Great news Addie! :hugs:

Newbie- Pooey timing for AF. Evil :witch: I'm doing better this afternoon than I was this morning. I felt like I was back in the first tri for a mo! :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I am cooking pasta now. Just me tonight DH is out playing music. I miss him :dohh:

Mmmm. Insta-craving. What KIND OF pasta Miss Addie?? Hmmmm??? :munch:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I've been wanting to upload this for ages! (At least it feels that way.)

:haha:


----------



## addie25

Just butter and cheese that is my favorite!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Great news Addie! :hugs:
> 
> Newbie- Pooey timing for AF. Evil :witch: I'm doing better this afternoon than I was this morning. I felt like I was back in the first tri for a mo! :sick:

that's no good! :nope: Glad u are better tho. was it something u ate possibly?


----------



## newbie_ttc

yesterday, while riding in the car together, MJ says out of no where, "yep, i'm ready for another little junior or missy running around." :shock: i think i heard angels sing at that very moment :cry: :sad2: of course i played it all cool :coolio: :haha:

heading home for the evening. i shall resume thread stalking from there :)


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> yesterday, while riding in the car together, MJ says out of no where, "yep, i'm ready for another little junior or missy running around." :shock: i think i heard angels sing at that very moment :cry: :sad2: of course i played it all cool :coolio: :haha:
> 
> heading home for the evening. i shall resume thread stalking from there :)

Aww! Be still my heart! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> yesterday, while riding in the car together, MJ says out of no where, "yep, i'm ready for another little junior or missy running around." :shock: i think i heard angels sing at that very moment :cry: :sad2: of course i played it all cool :coolio: :haha:
> 
> heading home for the evening. i shall resume thread stalking from there :)

Aww that is so sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

so, the pope uses an ipad to join twitter and send his 1st tweet... :|


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning all im up toooo early today like since 5ish i have moved the sofa and chair in lounge to middle of the room ready to goover under their spaces before work as when i get home i will have a sumptueous new suite:happydance:,dont wantOH moaning that there were doggy bones and sweetie wrappers under the old sofa!!!,when he and his collegue come to move it out and move new one in.

Hi mollz long time no speak are you up late??
have i missed pot pics:dohh:

april how was the wedding?

I thought we may have a misskittykat update but looks like she is holding in her yellowmelon hehe:haha:






addie25 said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW IS EVERYONE!!!!!! Doctor called me and said we have 19 great looking embryos now so thats great news bc we may not have to worry about not being able to use one thats healthy bc quality! I am still crossing my fingers and hope tomorrow they call and say they have a great many that are heathy! Transfer is set for Thursday!!!

Addie thats fab news sweetie im so happy for you FX for tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

thread clearer me huhhhhhhhh


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> i was just logging on to say Tia Mowry, an actress here in the US that was due the day before darling Kit, July 3rd, had her baby today.
> 
> https://images.zaazu.com/img/digital-camera-animation-animated-camera-smiley-emoticon-000420-large.gif

I love Tia and Tamera Mowry - Sister Sister :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I am cooking pasta now. Just me tonight DH is out playing music. I miss him :dohh:

What does he play Addie - my boy bangs the drums :haha: I love it :cloud9: 

I've :sex: the singer in his band though and he doesn't know :blush: that's my ONLY skeleton... It's his friend and when we split up, I ended up with him one night :blush: it will go to my grave but I always blush when he sings...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: guys don't mind me and my revelation! :haha: just catching up...

Temp is properly down so I imagine I will get -ive test Sunday and then I can start weeing on the other sticks! Sighs... It was good while it lasted eh? 

I'm working today - yesterday was the last day of me moping and feeling sorry for myself and I have to actually do some work today :thumbup: I think it'll take my ttc obsessed brain off ttc for the day :)


----------



## firstbaby25

going to try and put my chart in my siggy again while i'm back in the saddle.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW IS EVERYONE!!!!!! Doctor called me and said we have 19 great looking embryos now so thats great news bc we may not have to worry about not being able to use one thats healthy bc quality! I am still crossing my fingers and hope tomorrow they call and say they have a great many that are heathy! Transfer is set for Thursday!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie I somehow missed your post in all the catch up! I hope that it all goes well for you my love! I really do. GL for Thursday :)


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies! 

Do we have a Kit baby yet? I missed her posts about pressure as I'd surrendered the laptop to DH :dohh: I'm so excited she'll have her :baby: soon :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Great news Addie :thumbup: good luck for thursday :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

So B, this morning I thought we were twice again and that you had sent me your bacon strips (not that you can see what gave me pause in these crappy pics)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267873_10150304523019880_594719879_9284473_5072734_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268463_10150304521679880_594719879_9284452_4991977_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

So then I did this
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264870_10150304521039880_594719879_9284437_6897515_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

:argh:


----------



## firstbaby25

OMFG! It's that post that you stole Trin :argh: 

:yipee: congrats... AND AND evidence for no early testing :sulk: I advocate this.


----------



## firstbaby25

macca it is for me then. :haha: 

Trin - how do you suspect you find it so easy to fall pregnant? ANY tips are appreciated. Seeing as you do seem to find it easy...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:
> 
> Is that what things should feel like close to labour? I've had no twinges..just pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had no twinges and just pressure :shrug: But who knows Kit? These things are decided by even higher authorities than HollyMonkeyPants :haha: I'm VERY excited though coz whatever happens it's for soon :happydance:Click to expand...

There's a higher authority than HollyMonkeyPants?? :shrug:


----------



## Essie

:happydance: Trin, it's the eclipse baby :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Trinnnnn !!!!

Bloody hell girl xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie - I took agnus catus ( may be incorrect spelling ! ) with the month frankencrucnh stuck ...... It was my first month


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie I somehow missed your post in all the catch up! I hope that it all goes well for you my love! I really do. GL for Thursday :)

I also missed your post. Good Luck :flower: Such exciting news!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> macca it is for me then. :haha:
> 
> Trin - how do you suspect you find it so easy to fall pregnant? ANY tips are appreciated. Seeing as you do seem to find it easy...

I don't know Jaynie. I suspect a lot has to do with genetics and the matching up of the sperm and egg genes :shrug:I didn't take anything special. I only started the maca last week which was after the fact and I'm only doing that to try and maintain it. As you all know, falling pregnant isn't my problem, staying pregnant is what has caused me trouble. Hopefully pregnancy 7 will be lucky number 7 :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> :happydance: Trin, it's the eclipse baby :thumbup:

Yep, it's my Luna bebe :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Jaynie - I took agnus catus ( may be incorrect spelling ! ) with the month frankencrucnh stuck ...... It was my first month

I get ahead of myself here. I am NTNP with the hope that what got me a :bfp: last time will do it again... I have struck a deal with adam too that we will try in January we have a busy year this year with weddings and moving house and it'll be Christmas before we know it so we are to start back properly trying then. 

What does AC promote? Oestrogen or what? When do you take it? Could I do it in secret? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> macca it is for me then. :haha:
> 
> Trin - how do you suspect you find it so easy to fall pregnant? ANY tips are appreciated. Seeing as you do seem to find it easy...
> 
> I don't know Jaynie. I suspect a lot has to do with genetics and the matching up of the sperm and egg genes :shrug:I didn't take anything special. I only started the maca last week which was after the fact and I'm only doing that to try and maintain it. As you all know, falling pregnant isn't my problem, staying pregnant is what has caused me trouble. Hopefully pregnancy 7 will be lucky number 7 :shrug:Click to expand...

I guess I have to take it as a positive that I got pregnant and hope beyond all hope that hormones will be raging this month after my brief spell of pregnancy. I hope that this is lucky number 7 for you as well :hugs:

Congratulations lover!!


----------



## firstbaby25

B has missed it :haha: this will be funny later!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> B has missed it :haha: this will be funny later!

I was thinking, can't wait til B sees this!


----------



## firstbaby25

Do you all think there might be something wrong with mine and adam's genetics? 

Crunch you took a year didn't ya? Maybe i'm just like you with my carbs diet :haha: maybe in january - just like you I could go for a scan and they can find a crayon!


----------



## new mummy2010

CONGRATS TRIN yay eclipse bebe!!!!!

well all ready for new sofa now, and me and reece have moved all the junk out of his play house and put it by the back gate for the men to tip with old sofa what a lovely wednesday so far trins bfp my last full day and new couch!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Trin that is soooooooo cool! Congratulations!:wohoo: I'm talking very quietly so as not to make beanie jump at all and fall out, fingers crossed and hugs and of course loads and loads of:dust::dust::dust: I nuv you Trin:hugs:and am sooo happy for you:dance:Stick bean, Stick!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Do you all think there might be something wrong with mine and adam's genetics?
> 
> Crunch you took a year didn't ya? Maybe i'm just like you with my carbs diet :haha: maybe in january - just like you I could go for a scan and they can find a crayon!

I honestly do not think you have a genetics issue ! 
I started in jan 2010 but didn't have any poxy periods ! I had a chemical
In may when I was new to poas .... No ic's then.... Straight to a digi ! Got 1-2 and then next day got a not preggo !!! It then took another 30 days to start bleeding ..... So then 2 months later I got preggo but lost beanie at 7ish weeks - what I think the mc did do was restart my system as I was then getting 36 day cycles which for me was amazing !!! 

I took agnus because it said it could help with regulating hormones and poss make me o earlier ....I did use the digi ovulation sticks ad well !


----------



## emandi

Trinity :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Do you all think there might be something wrong with mine and adam's genetics?
> 
> Crunch you took a year didn't ya? Maybe i'm just like you with my carbs diet :haha: maybe in january - just like you I could go for a scan and they can find a crayon!

No!!! That's not what I meant at all! I just mean that some people have an easier time of it than others and that sometimes there's no reason we can pinpoint :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Trin that is soooooooo cool! Congratulations!:wohoo: I'm talking very quietly so as not to make beanie jump at all and fall out, fingers crossed and hugs and of course loads and loads of:dust::dust::dust: I nuv you Trin:hugs:and am sooo happy for you:dance:Stick bean, Stick!!

Thank you :hugs: I showed the pic of teh test to the Reiki woman next door but before I did I said 'don't react'. Yeah right! She screamed and hugged me for about 5 min. SO then everyone in the shop wanted to know what was going on. So she says 'she's getting a new car!' Then everyone was coming to congratulate me on my new car :blush: I was dreading someone asking me what car I was getting :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B has missed it :haha: this will be funny later!
> 
> I was thinking, can't wait til B sees this!Click to expand...

I must say I thought I'd missed Kit when I read this!!! I went to the post office:dohh: How long shall we give Kit until I call Milton keynes maternity unit and ask if a lady called Kit-cat is there with a yellow turtle baby?:shrug:

Still I'm soooooo delighted for Trin, and Jaynie I was right about the 'one in, one out' but it was for Trin!!:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Do you all think there might be something wrong with mine and adam's genetics?
> 
> Crunch you took a year didn't ya? Maybe i'm just like you with my carbs diet :haha: maybe in january - just like you I could go for a scan and they can find a crayon!
> 
> I honestly do not think you have a genetics issue !
> I started in jan 2010 but didn't have any poxy periods ! I had a chemical
> In may when I was new to poas .... No ic's then.... Straight to a digi ! Got 1-2 and then next day got a not preggo !!! It then took another 30 days to start bleeding ..... So then 2 months later I got preggo but lost beanie at 7ish weeks - what I think the mc did do was restart my system as I was then getting 36 day cycles which for me was amazing !!!
> 
> I took agnus because it said it could help with regulating hormones and poss make me o earlier ....I did use the digi ovulation sticks ad well !Click to expand...

See the hormones bit appeals to me but the early O i've never been set on... I am pretty regular! I reckon maybe I just have to resign to waiting. 

Sorry Trin - I don't mean to steal your thunder at all... I just worry, and someone else's :bfp: so close to mine reminded me of last week :haha: i'm ok to be up and down about it all aren't I? 

I just have to remember that I did get pregnant... That's a positive right? Damn the rest of this forum!


----------



## Crunchie

Munkie - you must make that call .... That would really make me laugh !!!


----------



## Crunchie

Trin - tell them it's coming in about 8 months ... The "car" should have arrived by then xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG Trin that is soooooooo cool! Congratulations!:wohoo: I'm talking very quietly so as not to make beanie jump at all and fall out, fingers crossed and hugs and of course loads and loads of:dust::dust::dust: I nuv you Trin:hugs:and am sooo happy for you:dance:Stick bean, Stick!!
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I showed the pic of teh test to the Reiki woman next door but before I did I said 'don't react'. Yeah right! She screamed and hugged me for about 5 min. SO then everyone in the shop wanted to know what was going on. So she says 'she's getting a new car!' Then everyone was coming to congratulate me on my new car :blush: I was dreading someone asking me what car I was getting :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You've got to be really into your cars if you scream and hug someone because they're getting a new one:haha: If someone _had_ asked what car you were getting you'd have just said, "Er, um, it's a pink one" :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!

TRIN!

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

This is amazing! Congratulations my lovely. 7 is my lucky number you know :happydance: I am wishing you everything good with this one Trin....it's got to go your way this time...please, please, please let it be so.

WOW! - I'm shockified :shock: but in the best way :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie - it really is a positive !! 
I went through all the same things .... What if that was my only chance/was it me drinking in Crete when I didn't realise / when the lady said I may have pcos all I heard was "you can't have children" .... 
Its just going to take a little longer chicken xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit big poo time :happydance:
> 
> Is that what things should feel like close to labour? I've had no twinges..just pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had no twinges and just pressure :shrug: But who knows Kit? These things are decided by even higher authorities than HollyMonkeyPants :haha: I'm VERY excited though coz whatever happens it's for soon :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> There's a higher authority than HollyMonkeyPants?? :shrug:Click to expand...

It does seem improbable doesn't it :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Do you all think there might be something wrong with mine and adam's genetics?
> 
> Crunch you took a year didn't ya? Maybe i'm just like you with my carbs diet :haha: maybe in january - just like you I could go for a scan and they can find a crayon!
> 
> I honestly do not think you have a genetics issue !
> I started in jan 2010 but didn't have any poxy periods ! I had a chemical
> In may when I was new to poas .... No ic's then.... Straight to a digi ! Got 1-2 and then next day got a not preggo !!! It then took another 30 days to start bleeding ..... So then 2 months later I got preggo but lost beanie at 7ish weeks - what I think the mc did do was restart my system as I was then getting 36 day cycles which for me was amazing !!!
> 
> I took agnus because it said it could help with regulating hormones and poss make me o earlier ....I did use the digi ovulation sticks ad well !Click to expand...
> 
> See the hormones bit appeals to me but the early O i've never been set on... I am pretty regular! I reckon maybe I just have to resign to waiting.
> 
> Sorry Trin - I don't mean to steal your thunder at all... I just worry, and someone else's :bfp: so close to mine reminded me of last week :haha: i'm ok to be up and down about it all aren't I?
> 
> I just have to remember that I did get pregnant... That's a positive right? Damn the rest of this forum!Click to expand...

It can be really hard reading about someone else's bfp after a loss, especially if you get them close together. I sometimes look at some of the tickers on here and think 'I would be there', so I understand :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG Trin that is soooooooo cool! Congratulations!:wohoo: I'm talking very quietly so as not to make beanie jump at all and fall out, fingers crossed and hugs and of course loads and loads of:dust::dust::dust: I nuv you Trin:hugs:and am sooo happy for you:dance:Stick bean, Stick!!
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I showed the pic of teh test to the Reiki woman next door but before I did I said 'don't react'. Yeah right! She screamed and hugged me for about 5 min. SO then everyone in the shop wanted to know what was going on. So she says 'she's getting a new car!' Then everyone was coming to congratulate me on my new car :blush: I was dreading someone asking me what car I was getting :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: You've got to be really into your cars if you scream and hug someone because they're getting a new one:haha: If someone _had_ asked what car you were getting you'd have just said, "Er, um, it's a pink one" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

She has an AMAZING Audi something something sporty car (which one of her ex-husbands gave her)...you can see I'm not a car person, but even I salivate over that


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Jaynie - it really is a positive !!
> I went through all the same things .... What if that was my only chance/was it me drinking in Crete when I didn't realise / when the lady said I may have pcos all I heard was "you can't have children" ....
> Its just going to take a little longer chicken xxx

:haha: Yes, for ages I referred to myself in my head as 'a barren woman' when really I should have been shouting out loud that I have a big fat juicy ninny


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

No bebe yet....spent a very uncomfortable night with low down shooting pains like someone was stretching the insides of my legs as far as they'd go...nasty :nope: Not regular at all, still walking like John Wayne........ and Molly...thankfully no messy bed this morning :haha: I think I will put down the pads I bought just in case, although I don't think li'l yellow is ready yet. I think maybe this is the prequel to the sequel if you know what I mean :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

The lady just weighed me at the thyroid clinic - I have gained 22lbs in 28 weeks 

I may have to get weighed at those special scales at the dump next time


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! I just posted you a little pocket book about breastfeeding that I found really useful/reassuring as a first timer:thumbup: I suddenly panicked that you'd have your bubba before I posted so there's not a letter or anything with it!! And when you've done with it you can pass it onto Crunchie or Luna or other first timer breastfeeders :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks very much Bethany - really thoughtful :flower: I look forward to its arrival :happydance: and of course I shall pass on it's wisdom to whoever wishes :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> The lady just weighed me at the thyroid clinic - I have gained 22lbs in 28 weeks
> 
> I may have to get weighed at those special scales at the dump next time

:rofl:

I don't know who's worse for self torment..you or Molly :shrug: You're preggo...it's a given you will gain weight. I'm at the stage I just don't really care any more :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> The lady just weighed me at the thyroid clinic - I have gained 22lbs in 28 weeks
> 
> I may have to get weighed at those special scales at the dump next time
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I don't know who's worse for self torment..you or Molly :shrug: You're preggo...it's a given you will gain weight. I'm at the stage I just don't really care any more :thumbup:Click to expand...

Never mind - 12lbs of that are my jugs !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My cycle is all tit over arse this month, I guess it could be because of 2 almost consecutive mc's but I think it's the fault of my Dad's Nespresso machine when I was in England:coffee: I've turned into a coffee freak and coffee messes with my O:shrug: I'm on CD36 and before you all pounce on me I'm not late for AF, but O'd late, on about CD26. (AND refrained from sex that day, AND have BFN's, so absolutely no pouncing necessary:haha:)

Hey an injured bird has just hopped into the living room from the garden, how random:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> The lady just weighed me at the thyroid clinic - I have gained 22lbs in 28 weeks
> 
> I may have to get weighed at those special scales at the dump next time
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I don't know who's worse for self torment..you or Molly :shrug: You're preggo...it's a given you will gain weight. I'm at the stage I just don't really care any more :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind - 12lbs of that are my jugs !!!!Click to expand...

:haha: Well there you go...I don't have that get out clause...although I'm optimistic that a lot of weight will go with my swelling - I wonder if there really is an extra 3 stones of fluid in my legs?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My cycle is all tit over arse this month, I guess it could be because of 2 almost consecutive mc's but I think it's the fault of my Dad's Nespresso machine when I was in England:coffee: I've turned into a coffee freak and coffee messes with my O:shrug: I'm on CD36 and before you all pounce on me I'm not late for AF, but O'd late, on about CD26. (AND refrained from sex that day, AND have BFN's, so absolutely no pouncing necessary:haha:)
> 
> Hey an injured bird has just hopped into the living room from the garden, how random:shrug:

Have you done any more Danish crapsticks? :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My cycle is all tit over arse this month, I guess it could be because of 2 almost consecutive mc's but I think it's the fault of my Dad's Nespresso machine when I was in England:coffee: I've turned into a coffee freak and coffee messes with my O:shrug: I'm on CD36 and before you all pounce on me I'm not late for AF, but O'd late, on about CD26. (AND refrained from sex that day, AND have BFN's, so absolutely no pouncing necessary:haha:)
> 
> Hey an injured bird has just hopped into the living room from the garden, how random:shrug:

Have you been peeing on more bacon strips...or something more sensible?

What's wrong with birdie?


----------



## Crunchie

Kit - these are our stories and we shall stick with them!!

Poor birdie munkie - are you being a good nurse maid 
Your having a mad cycle - have you done any more Danish crap sticks ???


----------



## Crunchie

Lol - all 3 of us asked the same thing


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

3 of us all asking the same thing B....get weeing I say!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Lol - all 3 of us asked the same thing

..and 2 of us said this!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Twice in one post I said there's no need to pounce and look at you all! Leaping on me all at once! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/rot-4852.gif


----------



## kit_cat

:-=

Are you peeing on something B??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just look at you!! 

We want crapsticks! We want crapsticks!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saute6.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saute6.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saute6.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Twice in one post I said there's no need to pounce and look at you all! Leaping on me all at once! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/rot-4852.gif

There was no pouncing...only a gentle move in your general direction :thumbup: PEE!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just look at you!!
> 
> We want crapsticks! We want crapsticks!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saute6.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saute6.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saute6.gif

Errr, well duh! Of course we do! PEE!


----------



## HollyMonkey

1- I have no Danish Crapsticks left. (Bad management of my supplies:shrug:)

2 -I did my last CB+/- yesterday and it was :bfn:

3- I have zero zero zero symptoms and am *not pregnant* so can relax and look forward to my holiday without the stress of a beanie falling out

4- I love that you show an interest though:hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 1- I have no Danish Crapsticks left. (Bad management of my supplies:shrug:)
> 
> 2 -I did my last CB+/- yesterday and it was :bfn:
> 
> 3- I have zero zero zero symptoms and am *not pregnant* so can relax and look forward to my holiday without the stress of a beanie falling out
> 
> 4- I love that you show an interest though:hugs::kiss::friends:

5- Did you notice Trin's BFNs until today?

6- I remember you having no symptoms before yet BFP!

7- I have no number 7 :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The birdy was ok, he was just taking a short cut through the house and out the front balcony. He sat on various bits of furniture first and pooed and then went away:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> The birdy was ok, he was just taking a short cut through the house and out the front balcony. He sat on various bits of furniture first and pooed and then went away:shrug:

Nice of him to leave you a little something :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

I have spots :shock: 2 of the buggers! Hormones must be doing stuff to my face!


----------



## Crunchie

The consultant thinks my thyroid works ok but it's my brain that is failing to tell it what to do !!!

I have brain issues !!!!! Give a fat girl a break ......

Lol - he was dishy though


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 1- I have no Danish Crapsticks left. (Bad management of my supplies:shrug:)
> 
> 2 -I did my last CB+/- yesterday and it was :bfn:
> 
> 3- I have zero zero zero symptoms and am *not pregnant* so can relax and look forward to my holiday without the stress of a beanie falling out
> 
> 4- I love that you show an interest though:hugs::kiss::friends:
> 
> 5- Did you notice Trin's BFNs until today?
> 
> 6- I remember you having no symptoms before yet BFP!
> 
> 7- I have no number 7 :dohh:Click to expand...

8- I didn't have sex on my O day but about 2 days before so very slim chance of an oops baby anyway

9- I maybe had no symptoms but I had lines on tests:haha:

10- I am a barren woman suffering from Nespresso-itis at the moment, but on holiday I will transform and become JuicyMcLucyWombPants:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> The consultant thinks my thyroid works ok but it's my brain that is failing to tell it what to do !!!
> 
> I have brain issues !!!!! Give a fat girl a break ......
> 
> Lol - he was dishy though

He didn't actually say that did he? I don't even know what that really means :shrug: Messages not going from the brain or something?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 1- I have no Danish Crapsticks left. (Bad management of my supplies:shrug:)
> 
> 2 -I did my last CB+/- yesterday and it was :bfn:
> 
> 3- I have zero zero zero symptoms and am *not pregnant* so can relax and look forward to my holiday without the stress of a beanie falling out
> 
> 4- I love that you show an interest though:hugs::kiss::friends:
> 
> 5- Did you notice Trin's BFNs until today?
> 
> 6- I remember you having no symptoms before yet BFP!
> 
> 7- I have no number 7 :dohh:Click to expand...

Number 7 is Trin's sticky bean number:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

S'pose I better go and do something useful while LO sleeps:shrug: 

Crunch forgot to say, loved the pics last night:thumbup: 

laters gaters:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Youpppeeeee Trin!:shhh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 1- I have no Danish Crapsticks left. (Bad management of my supplies:shrug:)
> 
> 2 -I did my last CB+/- yesterday and it was :bfn:
> 
> 3- I have zero zero zero symptoms and am *not pregnant* so can relax and look forward to my holiday without the stress of a beanie falling out
> 
> 4- I love that you show an interest though:hugs::kiss::friends:
> 
> 5- Did you notice Trin's BFNs until today?
> 
> 6- I remember you having no symptoms before yet BFP!
> 
> 7- I have no number 7 :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 8- I didn't have sex on my O day but about 2 days before so very slim chance of an oops baby anyway
> 
> 9- I maybe had no symptoms but I had lines on tests:haha:
> 
> 10- I am a barren woman suffering from Nespresso-itis at the moment, but on holiday I will transform and become JuicyMcLucyWombPants:thumbup:Click to expand...

11- Sperm can last in the cervix for up to 5 days

12- We could argue that you _have_ had lines that you claim to be indentations?

13- You're clearly as barren as Trin and are already JuicyMcLucyWombPants with a big juicy ninny! *ahem* Or so it would seem (don't get jel Crunchster)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> The consultant thinks my thyroid works ok but it's my brain that is failing to tell it what to do !!!
> 
> I have brain issues !!!!! Give a fat girl a break ......
> 
> Lol - he was dishy though
> 
> He didn't actually say that did he? I don't even know what that really means :shrug: Messages not going from the brain or something?Click to expand...

He explained it More medically I suppose - my body is not reacting to my thyroid with what is normal during pregnancy. They want to treat now but then investigate once I deliver ! What was interesting was that he asked if i ate lots of seafood pre preggo which I did... Apparently seafood helps thyroid function and cutting it completely out could have caused a reaction ! So he has suggested getting some iodine salt and to snack on seaweed 

Also I can breast feed whilst on the Meds and when I stop he will take me
Off and investigate


----------



## kit_cat

Wow, that's interesting Crunch. Who knew cutting out seafood would or could be a bad move :shrug: I still eat salmon and some tuna, just watch how much of them I have. I couldn't cut it out all together :nope:

Good news about the BF while on the meds :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glad you appreciate my juicy ninny Kit:hugs: 

It's true that the fact I've been pregnant twice this year is reassuring in so far as I'm back to O'ing after baby and all, and as for the indentations well who knows:shrug: Maybe something was beginning then gave up the ghost after my bike ride, but to be honest I'm not going to over analyse this month. My goal is just not to be preggo for my hols, and then to have some good caravan sex and see if I can't bring home a lovely souvenir of my holiday:flower: But if I don't I won't be too bummed either, remember what I said to you at the restaurant about no longer feeling the same overwhelming desire for #2 as I felt pre-miscarriages? I think I'm still a bit scared of getting another non-sticky one:argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> The consultant thinks my thyroid works ok but it's my brain that is failing to tell it what to do !!!
> 
> I have brain issues !!!!! Give a fat girl a break ......
> 
> Lol - he was dishy though
> 
> He didn't actually say that did he? I don't even know what that really means :shrug: Messages not going from the brain or something?Click to expand...
> 
> He explained it More medically I suppose - my body is not reacting to my thyroid with what is normal during pregnancy. They want to treat now but then investigate once I deliver ! What was interesting was that he asked if i ate lots of seafood pre preggo which I did... Apparently seafood helps thyroid function and cutting it completely out could have caused a reaction ! So he has suggested getting some iodine salt and to snack on seaweed
> 
> Also I can breast feed whilst on the Meds and when I stop he will take me
> Off and investigateClick to expand...

Bet you can't wait til your dishy consultant takes you off to investigate:haha:

Seaweed isn't the easiest thing to come by to snack on!!:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Glad you appreciate my juicy ninny Kit:hugs:
> 
> It's true that the fact I've been pregnant twice this year is reassuring in so far as I'm back to O'ing after baby and all, and as for the indentations well who knows:shrug: Maybe something was beginning then gave up the ghost after my bike ride, but to be honest I'm not going to over analyse this month. My goal is just not to be preggo for my hols, and then to have some good caravan sex and see if I can't bring home a lovely souvenir of my holiday:flower: But if I don't I won't be too bummed either, remember what I said to you at the restaurant about no longer feeling the same overwhelming desire for #2 as I felt pre-miscarriages? I think I'm still a bit scared of getting another non-sticky one:shrug:

Yes, I clearly remember our convo over lunch and am bearing it in mind for sure. That said, I wouldn't discount the possibilities although I'm liking the fact you are much more chilled about everything :thumbup: I hope for what you hope for :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

I think he may have meant smarties rather than seaweed - I will try that instead 

He was so lovely spoken- can I feel your neck madam..... Why yes you can doctor Dishey


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I think he may have meant smarties rather than seaweed - I will try that instead
> 
> He was so lovely spoken- can I feel your neck madam..... Why yes you can doctor Dishey

Cor I really fancy him too now:blush:


----------



## immie

Hi guys :) i'm new on here but i've been reading loaaads of your posts, and i mean LOADS! Anyway i just wanted to join in as i'm in the same position as a few of you trying for a :bfp:! I got a cbfm and this is my first cycle using it and i had my first peak today, so i'll definitely be :sex: tonight :) Wonder how many cycles it'll take before getting a :bfp:?! 

Anyway best wishes for all of you waiting to get yours too!:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

immie said:


> Hi guys :) i'm new on here but i've been reading loaaads of your posts, and i mean LOADS! Anyway i just wanted to join in as i'm in the same position as a few of you trying for a :bfp:! I got a cbfm and this is my first cycle using it and i had my first peak today, so i'll definitely be :sex: tonight :) Wonder how many cycles it'll take before getting a :bfp:?!
> 
> Anyway best wishes for all of you waiting to get yours too!:flower:

Hello Immie!! :hi:

Welcome to the thread :hugs:

I used a CBFM too and BINGO! I really hope the same works for you :thumbup: Tell us a bit about yourself if you don't mind? Are you in the UK, do you have children already?

Best of luck with everything :flower:


----------



## cassie04

*Morning lovely ladies!

Oh my gosh i spend 1 day off here and there is like a million pages to catch up on! you chatty bunch!*

*Trin- WHOOP WHOOP! im literally buzzing my nut of for you! and am excited for someone to be in the little beanie stages!!!!!!!!!!! buzz buzz*
*
Ginge- DO NOT PANIC! OH got told he had low sperm count.....and what he did have would either not move, or will move to quick they would get tired and burn themselves out. We found this out about january time.....we havent done anything to attempt to improve his sperm....we were gonna stop smoking in aug to give that a go. But now look my eggo is preggo! and the doctors thought it would be bloody hard! PFFFFT!*

*How is everyone else? Im sorry if ive missed any important news!? Any other crack?

The midwife is supposedly gonna call today to arrange an appointment. My doctor never did blood tests?! is this ok?!? They have sent of my urine sample to the lab to be confirmed?!!?*


----------



## Crunchie

Welcome immie !!!!

Good luck with the cbfm.... As kit said tell us about yourself x


----------



## immie

Aww thans kitcat! Yeah i'm in the UK, a town called Leamington in the West Midlands :) Sounds worth the money then! How many cycles did it take using cbfm before getting your :bfp:? 

No i don't have any children yet, i've always wanted children so badly though, which is why i spent a bomb on cbfm:haha: I'm pretty young i'm only 23 and i've been with my oh for a year and a half now and we're both desperate. We've been NTNP for a few months now but still nothing. It probably sounds stupid but i'm scared to death incase i have fertility problems or something though:shrug: 

What about you? How many children do you have? :)


----------



## Crunchie

Hi cassie 

I didn't have bloods or urine tests ! Just me saying I had a positive test .... I didnt have my first midwife appt until 11 weeks at my booking appt but I seem to have had that late xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Welcome Immie :hi: We're all :fool: here so watch out!

B, didn't mean to pressure you :hugs: And I understand the reluctance, only too well :nope: I'm going to have to lie to the medical aid if beanie sticks and say it was conceived 2 weeks later than it was because I only go on the medical aid on 1 July

I am getting loads of twinges etc....totally normal, I know, but I am MissParanoidPants

I just spoke to my midwife who is overthemoon-excited for me. She has suggested I work half days so I am off home soon.

I have decided not to take Progesterone. I will continue with the Maca tho (eurgh!) Last night I mixed it with a spoon of honey and it went down better

Crunch, sounds like you T3 and T4 are normal but your TSH is elevated? Kelp should help with that - easier to take the tabs than eat seaweed


----------



## TrinityMom

PS: B, it's a 'ginny' not a 'ninny'....no scaredy ninny pants here ...we are fertile juicy-ginnied women :haha:


----------



## cassie04

immie said:


> Aww thans kitcat! Yeah i'm in the UK, a town called Leamington in the West Midlands :) Sounds worth the money then! How many cycles did it take using cbfm before getting your :bfp:?
> 
> No i don't have any children yet, i've always wanted children so badly though, which is why i spent a bomb on cbfm:haha: I'm pretty young i'm only 23 and i've been with my oh for a year and a half now and we're both desperate. We've been NTNP for a few months now but still nothing. It probably sounds stupid but i'm scared to death incase i have fertility problems or something though:shrug:
> 
> What about you? How many children do you have? :)

*Morning immie!

I am 22! so were similar in age! How long have you been trying?
I just got my BFP on friday after TTC for 2 years! Fun but scary stuff! I have literally turned into the biggest stress head ever! Fingers and toes crossed the little bean sticks!

I'm originally from walsal in the west midlands but i moved up to newcastle when i was 9! 

BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG WELCOME! Its nice not being the only newby to this brilliant thread! I only joined on friday and the girls on her have just been immense!
*


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie said:


> Hi cassie
> 
> *I didn't have bloods or urine tests ! Just me saying I had a positive test .... I didnt have my first midwife appt until 11 weeks at my booking appt but I seem to have had that late xxx*

*

OOHhhhhh good stuff!Thanks for the heads up! . I did want to mention my lower back seems to ache nearly most of the time just like a dull pain in the bum ache! This is normal? Right? 

xxxx*


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> Welcome Immie :hi: We're all :fool: here so watch out!
> 
> B, didn't mean to pressure you :hugs: And I understand the reluctance, only too well :nope: I'm going to have to lie to the medical aid if beanie sticks and say it was conceived 2 weeks later than it was because I only go on the medical aid on 1 July
> 
> I am getting loads of twinges etc....totally normal, I know, but I am MissParanoidPants
> 
> I just spoke to my midwife who is overthemoon-excited for me. She has suggested I work half days so I am off home soon.
> 
> I have decided not to take Progesterone. I will continue with the Maca tho (eurgh!) Last night I mixed it with a spoon of honey and it went down better
> 
> Crunch, sounds like you T3 and T4 are normal but your TSH is elevated? Kelp should help with that - easier to take the tabs than eat seaweed

*Trin we can twinge it out together! For 3 days i had tummy and back pains......but it has calmed down the past 2 days its more like a little reminder now and then! Im guessing this is the norm!*


----------



## immie

:)[/QUOTE said:

> *Morning immie!
> 
> I am 22! so were similar in age! How long have you been trying?
> I just got my BFP on friday after TTC for 2 years! Fun but scary stuff! I have literally turned into the biggest stress head ever! Fingers and toes crossed the little bean sticks!
> 
> I'm originally from walsal in the west midlands but i moved up to newcastle when i was 9!
> 
> BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG WELCOME! Its nice not being the only newby to this brilliant thread! I only joined on friday and the girls on her have just been immense!
> *

Yeah i've been reading so many of the posts and you all seem like a lovely bunch!:wohoo:
It's nice to know i'm not the only young one ttc! And it's also nice to hear of other people who have finally got their :bfp: after trying for a while. It kinda does seem unfair though that some people get preggers "by accident" after one night stands, and there's us investing hundreds on cbfm and carefully planning out our best days to BD :haha:
Thank you all for the lovely welcome posts! :flower: xxx


----------



## cassie04

immie said:


> :)[/QUOTE said:
> 
> *Morning immie!
> 
> I am 22! so were similar in age! How long have you been trying?
> I just got my BFP on friday after TTC for 2 years! Fun but scary stuff! I have literally turned into the biggest stress head ever! Fingers and toes crossed the little bean sticks!
> 
> I'm originally from walsal in the west midlands but i moved up to newcastle when i was 9!
> 
> BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG WELCOME! Its nice not being the only newby to this brilliant thread! I only joined on friday and the girls on her have just been immense!
> *
> 
> Yeah i've been reading so many of the posts and you all seem like a lovely bunch!:wohoo:
> It's nice to know i'm not the only young one ttc! And it's also nice to hear of other people who have finally got their :bfp: after trying for a while. It kinda does seem unfair though that some people get preggers "by accident" after one night stands, and there's us investing hundreds on cbfm and carefully planning out our best days to BD :haha:
> Thank you all for the lovely welcome posts! :flower: xxxClick to expand...

*
I know! the other day i seen this fully pregnant chav standing on the corrner of the street with a can in her hand and puffing on a cigarette like a chimney! URGHHHHHH!!!!!! it makes me sooooo bloody angry! but hey what can you do! *


----------



## Crunchie

Oh trin - that's exactly what he kept saying !!!

Can I get kelp at the health food shop ???


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Jaynie - it really is a positive !!
> I went through all the same things .... What if that was my only chance/was it me drinking in Crete when I didn't realise / when the lady said I may have pcos all I heard was "you can't have children" ....
> Its just going to take a little longer chicken xxx

I guess! I haven't cried enough and then today faced with the prospect at *working all day* I was just so sorry for myself! I am ok I have only just logged on and plan on doing a few several power hours after my catch up. I just feel like in comparison to my real life friends it has taken so long most of them don't even have to enter the obsessive world of TTC (mum and sister included) and the only 2 other people that did, that I know: 1 got :bfp: (stickies) after two months of tryin and one never got one... What is one meant to think :shrug: 

I am telling myself - new sperm, new egg and I am younger than some I have the luxury of time if number one takes a while I am going to have to close the gap between one and two!! :haha: it is defo a positive that I got preggo and under no circumstances is it gauranteed to go wrong again. 

New sperm + new egg + conceive plus + a shit load of hope = Jaynie's first sticky :bfp: (pretty please....)


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Oh trin - that's exactly what he kept saying !!!
> 
> Can I get kelp at the health food shop ???

That means your body is trying to stimulate the thyroid a bit even though your thyroid hormone levels are normal. It's quite a common thing in pregnancy or it can be a sign of early hypothyroidism

Yep, you can get them from the health shop


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Do you all think there might be something wrong with mine and adam's genetics?
> 
> Crunch you took a year didn't ya? Maybe i'm just like you with my carbs diet :haha: maybe in january - just like you I could go for a scan and they can find a crayon!
> 
> I honestly do not think you have a genetics issue !
> I started in jan 2010 but didn't have any poxy periods ! I had a chemical
> In may when I was new to poas .... No ic's then.... Straight to a digi ! Got 1-2 and then next day got a not preggo !!! It then took another 30 days to start bleeding ..... So then 2 months later I got preggo but lost beanie at 7ish weeks - what I think the mc did do was restart my system as I was then getting 36 day cycles which for me was amazing !!!
> 
> I took agnus because it said it could help with regulating hormones and poss make me o earlier ....I did use the digi ovulation sticks ad well !Click to expand...
> 
> See the hormones bit appeals to me but the early O i've never been set on... I am pretty regular! I reckon maybe I just have to resign to waiting.
> 
> Sorry Trin - I don't mean to steal your thunder at all... I just worry, and someone else's :bfp: so close to mine reminded me of last week :haha: i'm ok to be up and down about it all aren't I?
> 
> I just have to remember that I did get pregnant... That's a positive right? Damn the rest of this forum!Click to expand...
> 
> It can be really hard reading about someone else's bfp after a loss, especially if you get them close together. I sometimes look at some of the tickers on here and think 'I would be there', so I understand :hugs:Click to expand...

And now i'm :cry: cause we are just all so nice! I think the online EDD are awful... I can never go past that day again without sparing a little thought to my little lost gametes :haha: i'm sorry Trin... I really haven't cried much, I get called an ice queen but it's like someone turned on a tap today!


----------



## immie

[COLOR="Magenta" said:

> *
> I know! the other day i seen this fully pregnant chav standing on the corrner of the street with a can in her hand and puffing on a cigarette like a chimney! URGHHHHHH!!!!!! it makes me sooooo bloody angry! but hey what can you do! *[/COLOR]

Tell me about it, pikeys like that should not be aloud to ovulate!:growlmad:
Oh it's nice to finally be a part of the thread instead of just reading it all:haha:

Sooo, i know it's early days but any preferences on what sex you want your little beanie to be? :) xxx


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh trin - that's exactly what he kept saying !!!
> 
> Can I get kelp at the health food shop ???
> 
> That means your body is trying to stimulate the thyroid a bit even though your thyroid hormone levels are normal. It's quite a common thing in pregnancy or it can be a sign of early hypothyroidism
> 
> Yep, you can get them from the health shopClick to expand...

Thank you so much !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> The consultant thinks my thyroid works ok but it's my brain that is failing to tell it what to do !!!
> 
> I have brain issues !!!!! Give a fat girl a break ......
> 
> Lol - he was dishy though

Have I ever told you that you are the only reason I don't stress loads about my thyroid and the fact that you can't class failure to get preggo/keep a beanie in as a symptom of it... If by January (me and OH on a Bethany and Thierry esque deal) I haven't had a sticky then it is one of the first things that I am asking about due to my reptilian tendancies. I've got to be all cool about it all because I am still 25 (albeit just :sad2: - not looking forward to the wrong side of 25 ladies) that gives me 4 years to have a baby before I am 30 and like I say if I do take all that time then i'll have to narrow the gap between my kiddies...


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Do you all think there might be something wrong with mine and adam's genetics?
> 
> Crunch you took a year didn't ya? Maybe i'm just like you with my carbs diet :haha: maybe in january - just like you I could go for a scan and they can find a crayon!
> 
> I honestly do not think you have a genetics issue !
> I started in jan 2010 but didn't have any poxy periods ! I had a chemical
> In may when I was new to poas .... No ic's then.... Straight to a digi ! Got 1-2 and then next day got a not preggo !!! It then took another 30 days to start bleeding ..... So then 2 months later I got preggo but lost beanie at 7ish weeks - what I think the mc did do was restart my system as I was then getting 36 day cycles which for me was amazing !!!
> 
> I took agnus because it said it could help with regulating hormones and poss make me o earlier ....I did use the digi ovulation sticks ad well !Click to expand...
> 
> See the hormones bit appeals to me but the early O i've never been set on... I am pretty regular! I reckon maybe I just have to resign to waiting.
> 
> Sorry Trin - I don't mean to steal your thunder at all... I just worry, and someone else's :bfp: so close to mine reminded me of last week :haha: i'm ok to be up and down about it all aren't I?
> 
> I just have to remember that I did get pregnant... That's a positive right? Damn the rest of this forum!Click to expand...
> 
> It can be really hard reading about someone else's bfp after a loss, especially if you get them close together. I sometimes look at some of the tickers on here and think 'I would be there', so I understand :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> And now i'm :cry: cause we are just all so nice! I think the online EDD are awful... I can never go past that day again without sparing a little thought to my little lost gametes :haha: i'm sorry Trin... I really haven't cried much, I get called an ice queen but it's like someone turned on a tap today!Click to expand...

Get it all out Jaynie. I was a wreck after my last mc...really never thought I could be that low. But it does pass


----------



## addie25

Welcome immie!!!!! :hugs: 

Tomorrow can't come fast enough!!!! I've made lunch plans to break up my day and occupy my mind. After that I may go to my moms.

So did i tell u my MIL sent me a text message that was about me by mistake it was going to one of her friends from the looks of it. She was in my opinion making fun of me. She said" Nadine did not go to work today she called her doctor for the THIRD time to tell him she is sweating! He said she's fine" so I see this as makin fun of me bc she commented on the number of times I called 
My doctor ( and I reality it was 2 times) ( and she thinks I'm always calling my doctor for silly reasons) and the way she said I was sweating. First off I was soaking wet I woke up n my clothes were wet as was my bed so that's not a little sweat! Doctor said it could have been from medicine and that's how my body reacted. Well now she just lost the privilege of details. When she asks how I am I say FINE. Not telling her anything if she is goig to text pole making fun of me. N it's not in a mean way she always pokes fun n I poke fun of her but still I didn't appreciate that. This is my business I didnt want pple to know I was doing ivf n it's not of her friends business what symptoms I'm having.


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> I think he may have meant smarties rather than seaweed - I will try that instead
> 
> He was so lovely spoken- can I feel your neck madam..... Why yes you can doctor Dishey

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cassie04

*Jaynie- my love! It is perfectly acceptable to have tears! honestly if it was my i would have runny snot, puffy eyes and all sorts! I cant understand how you feel at all but I really have my toes and fingers crossed for a sticky bean!

Imme- I would love a girl, OH would love a boy! but right now id take a healthy sticky bean!*


----------



## Sarachka

https://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/07_02/LaurenCooperBBC_468x346.jpg

alriiiiiiiiiiiiiight

What a catch up, first and foremost ....

CONGRATS Trin!!!! What a lovely girlie BFP you have there!!!! Loads of baby dust to you that this is your sticky lil healthy bebe.

Kit, blimey, for a minute there I thought you were having a baby! I can't wait to find out if you have a boy or girl and so I can FINALLY send you tutle mail! I feel major guilt that I haven't sent you anything yet but *I don't do gender neutral*, sorrrrrrrrrry.

HOLLICHKA go on, get your bacon strips out for the girls! We love a good one. What are you and Hollinka Mallinka up to today?

Crunchie, Doctor Dreamy does sound lush! Are you striking tomorrow? I am!

Jaynie, stay positive my lover, we can do it!! I love your SEKKKKRETTT about having done the singer in the band! Hahah I love skeletons like that. 

LUNA jeeesh you are SO talented, I think about your talents all the time bc I keep coming across little sewing projects I want to do. That sounds KKKREPPI that I think about you all the time lol, I don't mean it like that. My sis has been talking about starting a dressing up box for Alex and wants like a farmers outfit etc, and I thought of your son and how he's going to have the most amazing costumes made, none of these Disney Store flammable ones!

Molly my sweet I feel like I haven't talked to you in aaaaaages!!! I miss you!

IMMIE Welcome to the loony bin, we're all mad here. Don't worry, there's some stragglers here too who are having 'issues' lol. I'm on my 10th month TTC. I work at the JobCentre so I know exactly what you mean about seeing people get pregnant by accident so easily, it's a cruel world.

HAYLEY glad you didn't subject your OH to sweetie wrappers and dog biscuits. At almost 9 months pregnant that would have just be terribly bad manners of you lol!! My OH has abandoned me today but assured me it will do me good as it will give me time to do the house work. Such a generous chap!!!

Hello everyone else, sorry if I missed you off!! I appear to be in a good mood today on my day off although I have LOADS to do. Loads of web work, house work, a doctors appointment, eBay work, orphan work etc. BUSY. I bet I just mooch on BNB all day though!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Addie ! That is a naughty mil - I would feel the same ... Limited details for her for a while !! Do not feel the need to call your doctor a silly thing.... If you need go speak to them then that's what you will do!!!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Welcome immie!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Tomorrow can't come fast enough!!!! I've made lunch plans to break up my day and occupy my mind. After that I may go to my moms.
> 
> So did i tell u my MIL sent me a text message that was about me by mistake it was going to one of her friends from the looks of it. She was in my opinion making fun of me. She said" Nadine did not go to work today she called her doctor for the THIRD time to tell him she is sweating! He said she's fine" so I see this as makin fun of me bc she commented on the number of times I called
> My doctor ( and I reality it was 2 times) ( and she thinks I'm always calling my doctor for silly reasons) and the way she said I was sweating. First off I was soaking wet I woke up n my clothes were wet as was my bed so that's not a little sweat! Doctor said it could have been from medicine and that's how my body reacted. Well now she just lost the privilege of details. When she asks how I am I say FINE. Not telling her anything if she is goig to text pole making fun of me. N it's not in a mean way she always pokes fun n I poke fun of her but still I didn't appreciate that. This is my business I didnt want pple to know I was doing ivf n it's not of her friends business what symptoms I'm having.

*PFFFTTTT! i would be offended! The cheeky minx! If i was you i would leave her in the dark from now on! *


----------



## immie

addie25 said:


> Welcome immie!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Tomorrow can't come fast enough!!!! I've made lunch plans to break up my day and occupy my mind. After that I may go to my moms.
> 
> So did i tell u my MIL sent me a text message that was about me by mistake it was going to one of her friends from the looks of it. She was in my opinion making fun of me. She said" Nadine did not go to work today she called her doctor for the THIRD time to tell him she is sweating! He said she's fine" so I see this as makin fun of me bc she commented on the number of times I called
> My doctor ( and I reality it was 2 times) ( and she thinks I'm always calling my doctor for silly reasons) and the way she said I was sweating. First off I was soaking wet I woke up n my clothes were wet as was my bed so that's not a little sweat! Doctor said it could have been from medicine and that's how my body reacted. Well now she just lost the privilege of details. When she asks how I am I say FINE. Not telling her anything if she is goig to text pole making fun of me. N it's not in a mean way she always pokes fun n I poke fun of her but still I didn't appreciate that. This is my business I didnt want pple to know I was doing ivf n it's not of her friends business what symptoms I'm having.

:hugs:to you too :)

That's mean, i'd hate it if my OH mumwas like that, luckily though i think she loves me more than she does her own son:haha: Seriously though, that is quite unkind, i bet she's EXTREMELY embarassed that she sent you that text by mistake though. I bet you she'll be the one sweating now. 
Good luck with your treatment though anyway, really really hope it brings you your :bfp: :) xxx


----------



## addie25

Jaynie im sorry ur feeling :cry: today. It is so hard I know. Let out all your feelings we r here to listen.


----------



## Sarachka

CRUNCH You can get kelp in Holland and Barrett, I've had some in the past as a slimming aide. 

So the big question is:

should I get some agnus cactus and maca?


----------



## Sarachka

Addie that was very pooey of your MIL. I'd freeze her out for a while. I am so excited that you've got 19 healthy embryos waiting for you!!! How many will they put in?


----------



## firstbaby25

immie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome immie!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Tomorrow can't come fast enough!!!! I've made lunch plans to break up my day and occupy my mind. After that I may go to my moms.
> 
> So did i tell u my MIL sent me a text message that was about me by mistake it was going to one of her friends from the looks of it. She was in my opinion making fun of me. She said" Nadine did not go to work today she called her doctor for the THIRD time to tell him she is sweating! He said she's fine" so I see this as makin fun of me bc she commented on the number of times I called
> My doctor ( and I reality it was 2 times) ( and she thinks I'm always calling my doctor for silly reasons) and the way she said I was sweating. First off I was soaking wet I woke up n my clothes were wet as was my bed so that's not a little sweat! Doctor said it could have been from medicine and that's how my body reacted. Well now she just lost the privilege of details. When she asks how I am I say FINE. Not telling her anything if she is goig to text pole making fun of me. N it's not in a mean way she always pokes fun n I poke fun of her but still I didn't appreciate that. This is my business I didnt want pple to know I was doing ivf n it's not of her friends business what symptoms I'm having.
> 
> :hugs:to you too :)
> 
> That's mean, i'd hate it if my OH mumwas like that, luckily though i think she loves me more than she does her own son:haha: Seriously though, that is quite unkind, i bet she's EXTREMELY embarassed that she sent you that text by mistake though. I bet you she'll be the one sweating now.
> Good luck with your treatment though anyway, really really hope it brings you your :bfp: :) xxxClick to expand...

Immie my MIL is like that :haha: she sees my point of view... I think it would be hard to be a true woman and not see someone's P.O.V about Adam! He is a man child at times but we're getting there!

He is a lucky man really to have his mum and me talk about him all the time and fret and worry:haha: (I sooooo don't, but she does)


----------



## Sarachka

wow it's a bit of a turtle party online right now

https://www.jonco48.com/blog/turtle_20party.jpg


----------



## addie25

My mil lost a baby at 6 months I lost one at 4 months she should realize I call my doctor in worry bc I am worried! I want all to go well n I want to make sure m body is fit for the embryo transfer tomorrow. But no she pokes fun. She loves me very much and her way of showing it is joking around and poking fun but I'm getting sick of that. I have every rt to call my doctor if I am worried! I am leaving her in the dark from now on I will just say all is fine the end! Not giving her any material. 
Ahh I'm on pins and needles they should call today to tell me how many healthy embryos we have.


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I'm sorry ur feeling :cry: today. It is so hard I know. Let out all your feelings we r here to listen.

Thanks you... Struggling to keep up what with new recruits and all! sheees. Firstly thank you - I know how this must also at times be hard for you and you are a pinnacle to how things can turn around, and fairly quickly... 

Secondly, the only thing you can now do is not tell her sharing secrets with people is a privilege that we earn and we can lose it too. She just lost it in my opinion. That's not to say you have to fall out with her as that would also be hard, but like you say - she'll soon get on to it when she hears 'fine' over and over again!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie that was very pooey of your MIL. I'd freeze her out for a while. I am so excited that you've got 19 healthy embryos waiting for you!!! How many will they put in?

We have 19 healthy embryos in that they can all result in a pregnancy but we have yet to find out how many are free of the disease. They want to put 2 in so cross ur fingers we have at least two healthy ones but hopefully out of 19 we will have more healthy ones!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hello lovers... I haven't replied specifically to a few of you and while Sarachka is right and we are having a bit of a turtle party atm I thought i'd do a colour post to cheer myself up. Thanks once again to you all :hugs: I think as much as the forums cause worry in anxious mares like me who use them... It is hard when the turtles are ya friends to *not* see the benefits, Adam's far too much of a manly man to talk like we do! 

Cassie :hi: I wondered what you were up to. I don't know if you've caught up and whatnot but after this last 'cycle'/chemical/imposter i've given Adam 6 more months of the lifestyle he has now and hopefully a :bfp: if not, we do it my way... Quit smoking eat better, he takes vits and all sorts of stuf SA's - THE WORK's! How you feeling?

Sezi - lovely post and picture :hugs: you gonna be online today? You on Facebook chat? I might talk to ya if so? Oooh a strike sounds fun! All the schools round here are closed for it too. 

On a more positive note I might have a JOB INTERVIEW for a real full time job to occupy my mind, I think this might be healthy :cloud9: especially if I can tie it in to my new house because I so want a normal life! I only applied for it this morning to try and cheer myself up. 

:hi: Kit no bebe I see! Ah well sure s/he needs the cooking time :cloud9: it's so close for you now though.


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: I forgot immie :dohh: 

I have Kit's CBFM but Adam doesn't react too well to the pressure of me TTC :sad2: so it is redundant until a time when I don't care what kind of pressure he feels.


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I'm on FB chat oui. 

You need to be in your own house ASAP! I have loads of SEKKKRET shit that OH doesn't know about lol


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry ur feeling :cry: today. It is so hard I know. Let out all your feelings we r here to listen.
> 
> Thanks you... Struggling to keep up what with new recruits and all! sheees. Firstly thank you - I know how this must also at times be hard for you and you are a pinnacle to how things can turn around, and fairly quickly...
> 
> Secondly, the only thing you can now do is not tell her sharing secrets with people is a privilege that we earn and we can lose it too. She just lost it in my opinion. That's not to say you have to fall out with her as that would also be hard, but like you say - she'll soon get on to it when she hears 'fine' over and over again!Click to expand...

Agreed I'm not going to fall out with her bc I know she loves me n she just loves to poke fun n means nothing by it. However, I don't find her texting her friend that ok it wasn't a funny joke n she downplayed how I was sweating. When she called yesterday I did say fine over n over n she said " fine?" so she's getting the point. Ur correct it is a privilege n she lost it for now. This whole IVF process is hard n I don't need to me poked fun at. My FIL however told me how proud he is of me n how he did t realize it was this involved n painful to do ivf n he really thinks it's amazing what I'm doing. MIL agreed with him but then went off n poked fun. Again she means no harm she loves me but it rubbed me the wrong way n she says it wasn't poking fun but I see it as poking fun.


----------



## Sarachka

So here is yesterday's orphan loot, mixture of donations from someone at work and things I bought in Asda

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ed6a5dae.jpg

close up of the cute little swimming costume

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f77c0c8b.jpg

and here's what I bought on Monday

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ab58a3af.jpg


----------



## addie25

Wow that's a lot of clothes!!!:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I could be in for a birthday :bfp: 

just started tracking my cycle again doing Monday as CD1 I will be due (depending on O) on 25/07/2011 - 28/07/2011... 

I may be persuaded to do early testing if the day in question is my birthday...


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Hello lovers... I haven't replied specifically to a few of you and while Sarachka is right and we are having a bit of a turtle party atm I thought i'd do a colour post to cheer myself up. Thanks once again to you all :hugs: I think as much as the forums cause worry in anxious mares like me who use them... It is hard when the turtles are ya friends to *not* see the benefits, Adam's far too much of a manly man to talk like we do!
> 
> Cassie :hi: I wondered what you were up to. I don't know if you've caught up and whatnot but after this last 'cycle'/chemical/imposter i've given Adam 6 more months of the lifestyle he has now and hopefully a :bfp: if not, we do it my way... Quit smoking eat better, he takes vits and all sorts of stuf SA's - THE WORK's! How you feeling?
> 
> Sezi - lovely post and picture :hugs: you gonna be online today? You on Facebook chat? I might talk to ya if so? Oooh a strike sounds fun! All the schools round here are closed for it too.
> 
> On a more positive note I might have a JOB INTERVIEW for a real full time job to occupy my mind, I think this might be healthy :cloud9: especially if I can tie it in to my new house because I so want a normal life! I only applied for it this morning to try and cheer myself up.
> 
> :hi: Kit no bebe I see! Ah well sure s/he needs the cooking time :cloud9: it's so close for you now though.

*Howdy Jaynie!

I think yours and Adams plan sound fab! We are meant to be going down to New Quay with 16 friends in August and i told Dave if we hadnt conceived by then, then after that we needed to stop smokin and eat healthy! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!And i have faith everything will work out in the end.

Im not to bad.....i had tears last night cos im just so worried (sorry to bring it up im just nervous it wont stick and i just cant imagine how shit it must feel) Its just everythign in my life always comes with an issue(i literally cant think of when i have managed to get it easy) and it kinda feels like although we had to try for 2 years we have been blessed to get preggers! It's like its too good to be true! im trying to be positive but i just feel like i need to prepare my self for the worst!

Im constantly checking and wiping to see if i can see blood! but touch wood that day wont come! i do feel a bit sick today which is a nice feeling if you get me!? it makes me feel like things are ok!

Anyway bla bla bla what a ramble! A JOB INTERVIEW! whoopla!!!!!!!How amazing is that! your gonna rock! and i think it will deffo be good to occupy your thoughts! *


----------



## addie25

OH EARLY TESTING IS VERY IMPORTANT LOL. I SHALL TEST 5 DAYS AFTER THEY PUT EMBRYOS IN ME BC TECHNICALLY I OVULATED SATURDAY SO THAT WILL BE 10DPO LOL. I am sure it doesn't work like that as they say to come back 2 weeks later for a blood test but it wont stop me from testing early!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Wow that's a lot of clothes!!!:thumbup:

 Yup! I would encourage anyone with a shopping addiction to raise money to buy clothes for the orphans, it's such a buzz when you find bargins and buy it all and fold it up and send it off!


----------



## addie25

Thats amazing Sarah!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi - lovely clothes bundles ... AGAIN! That's what I am waiting for - the house, we are using conceive plus this cycle like naughty school kids! :haha: That can be put away though! 

Cassie - I guess it's bad advice coming from me but worrying isn't gonna do anything to change any outcome... Enjoy it and stop stressing que sera que sera and I am sure that you will be fine, I told ya... Mine means no more MC for you and Emandi.

B - yours are tit for tat for Trin! You had 2 so she gets 1... That seems fair to me.


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi - lovely clothes bundles ... AGAIN! That's what I am waiting for - the house, we are using conceive plus this cycle like naughty school kids! :haha: That can be put away though!
> 
> Cassie - I guess it's bad advice coming from me but worrying isn't gonna do anything to change any outcome... Enjoy it and stop stressing que sera que sera and I am sure that you will be fine, I told ya... Mine means no more MC for you and Emandi.
> 
> B - yours are tit for tat for Trin! You had 2 so she gets 1... That seems fair to me.

It is a nice thought! but still as you totally understand once a stress head always a stress head! How you feeling now! do you fell better after a cry? It's usually good sometimes to just blurt it out and have a good sob! no matter if you have a snotty nose and puffy eyes!:D


----------



## addie25

Agreed that worrying doesn't change outcome of things (look at my experience) I worried so much and the world still crumbled around me and my worry didn't change that. It is so hard not 2 worry tho so if you must worry a bit do not beat yourself up. I must admit I will worry when I get pregnant till I hear at 13 weeks the baby is healthy. BUTTTT with that said I will enjoy my next pregnancy and not let the worry consume me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I stand corrected Trin:thumbup: I have a big fat juicy ginny!:smug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I stand corrected Trin:thumbup: I have a big fat juicy ginny!:smug:

Well aren't you the lucky one?!

I have an ACIDIC MONSTER

https://www.toyday.co.uk/shop/images/uploads/venus-fly-trap.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Wow ten pgs to catch up on on dinner no way can that be done all the exciement of trins Bfp !!
Have I missed something else xx


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Wow ten pgs to catch up on on dinner no way can that be done all the exciement of trins Bfp !!
> Have I missed something else xx

No just us rambling on like the loons we are!


----------



## addie25

What page is Trins BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I went to the market and bought fishcakes for the troops and after this morning's 'pressure' :haha: from certain turts I bought a 4 euro weestick I've never seen before, called EasyTest:shrug: The chemist must have brought a new range in on account of me living nextdoor:haha: I had the odd flicker of line eye with it now and then depending what light I looked at it in but it's to be catalogued as :bfn: since it's now as white as a white thing that's white
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









011.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7









008.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

What dpo are you?


----------



## Sarachka

that bird's gonna shit on your couch!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> What dpo are you?

About 8-10ish. 9 as an average since I wasn't temping or doing loads of opks


----------



## new mummy2010

Okey doke I will be on this evening


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> that bird's gonna shit on your couch!

It has already!! It came, shat and went:shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What dpo are you?
> 
> About 8-10ish. 9 as an average since I wasn't temping or doing loads of opksClick to expand...

Stil early. You may see 2 lines in the next couple days!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I could seriously go a nap right now


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What dpo are you?
> 
> About 8-10ish. 9 as an average since I wasn't temping or doing loads of opksClick to expand...
> 
> Stil early. You may see 2 lines in the next couple days!!!Click to expand...

Thanks but I hope not, I've ordered my lines for the beginning of August! I don't want early delivery of lines before my holiday!


----------



## Sarachka

*elisheva!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off with Holly on the bike to buy some cream paint and then paint her desk...

Sarachka you have a little something in the post from me, I posted it this morning :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> So then I did this
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264870_10150304521039880_594719879_9284437_6897515_n.jpg

Trin!!! Congrats my dear :happydance: 3rd times a charm!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> So then I did this
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264870_10150304521039880_594719879_9284437_6897515_n.jpg
> 
> Trin!!! Congrats my dear :happydance: 3rd times a charm!! :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

YAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## immie

Hey again! :) This maybe too much info but thought i'd keep you all updated ;) Just went and gone my OH from work and brought him home for his lunch break to BD as i got my first PEAK reading this morning on my first cycle using cbfm. 

I also have a question for everyone though..You know you get 2 peak days, well how many times should me and OH be be BD? I heard :spermy: is at it's best after 36 hours of doing it? So should we not do it tonight but maybe tomorrow night? Or alternatively should we just be :sex: like rabbits??

Hmmm, oh the dilemmas of ttc.
:hugs: for you all xxx


----------



## addie25

immie said:


> Hey again! :) This maybe too much info but thought i'd keep you all updated ;) Just went and gone my OH from work and brought him home for his lunch break to BD as i got my first PEAK reading this morning on my first cycle using cbfm.
> 
> I also have a question for everyone though..You know you get 2 peak days, well how many times should me and OH be be BD? I heard :spermy: is at it's best after 36 hours of doing it? So should we not do it tonight but maybe tomorrow night? Or alternatively should we just be :sex: like rabbits??
> 
> Hmmm, oh the dilemmas of ttc.
> :hugs: for you all xxx

Don't do it twice in one day. We did it every other day then when I saw I was ovulating we did it the 2 days it showed ovulation and then the day after so we did it 3 days in a row. We got pregnant that month.


----------



## addie25

Ooops I mean we did it the day be4 ovulation then the next day it showed ovulation so we did it and then the next day it showed ovulation so we did it. So again, we did it every other day then 3 days in a row on ovulation.


----------



## immie

addie25 said:


> Ooops I mean we did it the day be4 ovulation then the next day it showed ovulation so we did it and then the next day it showed ovulation so we did it. So again, we did it every other day then 3 days in a row on ovulation.

Ahhh ok, yeah i've been reading up on it and a lot of people have been using the same technique so i think i'll try the same myself and see how it pans out. How many cycles did you have to use cbfm before getting your :bfp:? xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Immie I think tomorrow night will be right! 

I think a good gap and I know people that swear by every other day, i'm 9 cycles ttc and none seem to have worked so far so I think I am dodgy or my OH but every other day should really be fine, if you have time and resources tomorrow night will be good!


----------



## kit_cat

Immie - I meant to answer you earlier, got distracted. I was VERY lucky and get pregnant on my first use of the CBFM! I'm not saying that to build you up but it worked a treat for me, also I'd just had a MC which is said to boost fertility in the months following it :shrug: However, there are several ladies on here who also used the CBFM and did not have such instant success. HollyMonkey and Crunchie had rather strained relationships with their mongrel machines but clearly mine was a pedigree :smug: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I went to the market and bought fishcakes for the troops and after this morning's 'pressure' :haha: from certain turts I bought a 4 euro weestick I've never seen before, called EasyTest:shrug: The chemist must have brought a new range in on account of me living nextdoor:haha: I had the odd flicker of line eye with it now and then depending what light I looked at it in but it's to be catalogued as :bfn: since it's now as white as a white thing that's white

:blush: Sorry to be a pressuriser lovely - I don't meant to be - honest :flower:

Not to continue to pressure you...but just to be sure, I'd test again in a day or two *runs off to hide*


----------



## immie

kit_cat said:


> Immie - I meant to answer you earlier, got distracted. I was VERY lucky and get pregnant on my first use of the CBFM! I'm not saying that to build you up but it worked a treat for me, also I'd just had a MC which is said to boost fertility in the months following it :shrug: However, there are several ladies on here who also used the CBFM and did not have such instant success. HollyMonkey and Crunchie had rather strained relationships with their mongrel machines but clearly mine was a pedigree :smug: :winkwink:

Aha well i bloody well hope mine is a pedigree too!:winkwink:
I'm sorry to hear about your MC, but congratulations on your :bfp: after that! Hope everything goes smoothly for you this time around:hugs:

Oh does anyone know of any foods or anything i could drink that could help with ttc? At the moment i have a rubbish diet, i just don't get hungry, i have a chocolate bar and a 1 small meal a day but i want to change that as that can't be healthy or doing my chances of conceiving any good.:dohh:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Immie - I meant to answer you earlier, got distracted. I was VERY lucky and get pregnant on my first use of the CBFM! I'm not saying that to build you up but it worked a treat for me, also I'd just had a MC which is said to boost fertility in the months following it :shrug: However, there are several ladies on here who also used the CBFM and did not have such instant success. HollyMonkey and Crunchie had rather strained relationships with their mongrel machines but clearly mine was a pedigree :smug: :winkwink:

I found charting to be very helpful. My CBFM stopped working so I got very mad at it and put it in the draw!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - is there a chance that you may have ran out of batteries! 

I think I am going to have to stick every other day. OH hasn't quite got that spring in his step that he used to have - hoping it comes back when we have our own space... 

My MIL is trying to be lovely but 'don't worry' is crap advice in my opinion :shrug: and nobody has good advice cause they're not me. So I guess now, I have had a taste I have no choice but to become ttc obsessed no? 

Crunchie you do give me hope!


----------



## addie25

No what I mean by not working is it didn't tell me when I was ovulating even tho charting told me and the other OPK's I was using. So it was just not telling me when I was ovulating.


----------



## firstbaby25

You didn't get any peaks?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Happy :sex: (hump) day ladies! :haha: it's a lovely day in the neighborhood it seems. :dance:

btw - welcome to the two *newbies*, immie and cassie :) 

be back later turts :kiss:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> You didn't get any peaks?

The first time using it but not the next time (not the month I got pregnant) but the other OPK's and charting told me I was ovulating so it worked out.


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> yesterday, while riding in the car together, MJ says out of no where, "yep, i'm ready for another little junior or missy running around." :shock: i think i heard angels sing at that very moment :cry: :sad2: of course i played it all cool :coolio: :haha:
> 
> heading home for the evening. i shall resume thread stalking from there :)

AWWW!! That's sooo sweet :hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Trin, it's the eclipse baby :thumbup:
> 
> Yep, it's my Luna bebe :thumbup:Click to expand...

YAY TRIN!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

The Luna baby was conceived!!! :happydance:

Lots of sticky dust for you my dear sweet turtle :dust:



immie said:


> Hi guys :) i'm new on here but i've been reading loaaads of your posts, and i mean LOADS! Anyway i just wanted to join in as i'm in the same position as a few of you trying for a :bfp:! I got a cbfm and this is my first cycle using it and i had my first peak today, so i'll definitely be :sex: tonight :) Wonder how many cycles it'll take before getting a :bfp:?!
> 
> Anyway best wishes for all of you waiting to get yours too!:flower:

Welcome, Immie! :hi:
I'm Luna and I'm 25 and pregnant with my first. We got pregnant on a romantic Valentine's day getaway :cloud9:

In regards to how often to do it - we did it three times, once a day over the Valentine's day weekend. That was it :shrug: But, I do think everyone is different and every ovulation is different and so forth :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> The consultant thinks my thyroid works ok but it's my brain that is failing to tell it what to do !!!
> 
> I have brain issues !!!!! Give a fat girl a break ......
> 
> Lol - he was dishy though
> 
> Have I ever told you that you are the only reason I don't stress loads about my thyroid and the fact that you can't class failure to get preggo/keep a beanie in as a symptom of it... If by January (me and OH on a Bethany and Thierry esque deal) I haven't had a sticky then it is one of the first things that I am asking about due to my reptilian tendancies. I've got to be all cool about it all because I am still 25 (albeit just :sad2: - not looking forward to the wrong side of 25 ladies) that gives me 4 years to have a baby before I am 30 and like I say if I do take all that time then i'll have to narrow the gap between my kiddies...Click to expand...

Jaynie, I run cold, too. Generally speaking, pre-pregnancy my normal morning temps were about 96*F to 96.5*F and when I did get pregnant, in the beginning they were like 97*F - 97.5*F. A few weeks later I did creep up to over 98*F, but I took my temp last night because I was feeling warm and it was only 97.1*F... so I'm still a cold one :shrug:
And my thyroid levels are fine :thumbup:



addie25 said:


> Welcome immie!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Tomorrow can't come fast enough!!!! I've made lunch plans to break up my day and occupy my mind. After that I may go to my moms.
> 
> So did i tell u my MIL sent me a text message that was about me by mistake it was going to one of her friends from the looks of it. She was in my opinion making fun of me. She said" Nadine did not go to work today she called her doctor for the THIRD time to tell him she is sweating! He said she's fine" so I see this as makin fun of me bc she commented on the number of times I called
> My doctor ( and I reality it was 2 times) ( and she thinks I'm always calling my doctor for silly reasons) and the way she said I was sweating. First off I was soaking wet I woke up n my clothes were wet as was my bed so that's not a little sweat! Doctor said it could have been from medicine and that's how my body reacted. Well now she just lost the privilege of details. When she asks how I am I say FINE. Not telling her anything if she is goig to text pole making fun of me. N it's not in a mean way she always pokes fun n I poke fun of her but still I didn't appreciate that. This is my business I didnt want pple to know I was doing ivf n it's not of her friends business what symptoms I'm having.

What a meanie! Yes, I'd not let her in on anything for a while. She obviously is abusing that privilege! 



Sarachka said:


> LUNA jeeesh you are SO talented, I think about your talents all the time bc I keep coming across little sewing projects I want to do. That sounds KKKREPPI that I think about you all the time lol, I don't mean it like that. My sis has been talking about starting a dressing up box for Alex and wants like a farmers outfit etc, and I thought of your son and how he's going to have the most amazing costumes made, none of these Disney Store flammable ones!

Aww, thanks Sezi! You're too kind :blush:
I taught myself to sew (mostly using the manual that came with my machine! :haha: ) and then last year took a few classes on patterns because I was (and still am!) rubbish with those. Bethany is the true master in all things crafty, that's for sure!!
You could sew if you wanted :thumbup: It's not hard. :hugs:

And all the clothes you got are so cute! Those are going to be some seriously stylish orphs!! :happydance:



newbie_ttc said:


> Happy :sex: (hump) day ladies! :haha: it's a lovely day in the neighborhood it seems. :dance:
> 
> btw - welcome to the two *newbies*, immie and cassie :)
> 
> be back later turts :kiss:

Yay for hump day! :haha:


----------



## addie25

:hi: LUNA!!!!!! :hi:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Addie my sweet!!!! :hi:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi Luna! Thanks for that I have never met anyone that goes as low as 35.5 and now I have and not only that but you are PREGNANT! AND you don't have any thyroid issues...


----------



## addie25

Any fun plans today Luna???


----------



## LunaLady

OMG, so last night at about 11pm DH and I wake up to this super loud cracking BANG (the window was open as it was hot) like a gun shot :shock: Scared me... I didn't hear any ambulances come or anything, so it might have been a transformer blew or something... but there's no electricity out. It was SO LOUD like it was right in the back yard... I was scared that maybe someone shot themselves or some kids were playing with a gun or something... because I got up after it happened and listened out the window for a few minutes and it was dead quite, not a sound. I was awake for about 20 minutes after that and nothing.... so weird!!!!! :argh:


----------



## kit_cat

That is extremely odd Luna....I wonder what it could have been :-k


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi Luna! Thanks for that I have never met anyone that goes as low as 35.5 and now I have and not only that but you are PREGNANT! AND you don't have any thyroid issues...

YEP! :thumbup: I'm always running chilly. I always have, even growing up. I have a VERY slow heart rate and very low blood pressure (despite being very overweight, obviously the medical community knows NOTHING! :haha: ) so I wonder if that has anything to do with it? Even now that I'm pregnant my midwife has to take my blood pressure two or three times to even hear the reading. :shrug:
But, even before I was TTC and I would take my temp when I felt warm it would always be well under what's considered normal (98.6*F?), and I am sick a pretty decent fever for me can be as low as 99*. When I was sick in January it got up to 103.5*F and boy did I know something was wrong!!! :haha: 



addie25 said:


> Any fun plans today Luna???

I just need to keep working on getting ready for camping! We're leaving on Friday and will be gone until July 10th. Can't wait!! :happydance:

Don't worry, Turtles - I'm bringing my lappy and the campground has WiFi :haha: We're really roughin' it.....


----------



## addie25

WOW that is scary!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> That is extremely odd Luna....I wonder what it could have been :-k

I have no idea... I looked on the local news and didn't see anything for my neighborhood. I'll ask a neighbor if I see one out today. We don't live in the poshest of places, but I didn't think it was _that _sketchy.... :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Any fun plans today Luna???
> 
> I just need to keep working on getting ready for camping! We're leaving on Friday and will be gone until July 10th. Can't wait!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't worry, Turtles - I'm bringing my lappy and the campground has WiFi :haha: We're really roughin' it.....Click to expand...

:haha: Yay...if li'l yellow arrives then you'll know!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Any fun plans today Luna???
> 
> I just need to keep working on getting ready for camping! We're leaving on Friday and will be gone until July 10th. Can't wait!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't worry, Turtles - I'm bringing my lappy and the campground has WiFi :haha: We're really roughin' it.....Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yay...if li'l yellow arrives then you'll know!!Click to expand...

Kit do you feel anything coming on?


----------



## immie

Hi Luna:) Thanks for the lovely welcome!! Congratulations on your pregnancy!:happydance: Have you got as far as finding out the sex yet? Oooo exciting:hugs: xxx


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Any fun plans today Luna???
> 
> I just need to keep working on getting ready for camping! We're leaving on Friday and will be gone until July 10th. Can't wait!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't worry, Turtles - I'm bringing my lappy and the campground has WiFi :haha: We're really roughin' it.....Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yay...if li'l yellow arrives then you'll know!!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit do you feel anything coming on?Click to expand...

Well yes and no...I've got pressure low down which I haven't had before and had very uncomfortable stretching feelings last night but I'm obviously not in labour - maybe just the beginning of baby getting into position? I'm trying to ignore it really as I know I'm going to be late :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

I have something else scary/sad/weird to share..........

A high school friend of mine recently moved down the street from me and we got together last week and she was telling me about some of the people we went to high school with and what they're doing now. I'm only friends with two or three people from high school and this girl is friends with quite a few more, still, so she had lots of 'gossip' for me.

Anyway, she told me about this one girl we went to high school with who got pregnant three years ago (when we were 22) and hid her pregnancy from everyone because she was afraid of what people would say. She and her boyfriend broke up and she told him she'd gotten and abortion, and she said (as I would later read in the news article) that she meant to actually do it, but kept putting it off until it was too late. She still lived with her parents and hid her pregnancy from both of them, as well. Her ex-boyfriend was in the army and stationed on the other side of the US. At full term, she went into labor and labored for three hours in the field behind the appartment she shared with her father. She cut the cord with scissors and tossed the placenta in the trash. All she had was a towel, so she wrapped the baby in that. She tried to go up to her apartment to get a blanket, but she'd locked herself out. She walked a half mile to a church and then LEFT THE BABY on the church steps. The church security cameras saw her doing this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkgW8d24PXg

She called the police the next day to report what she had done and she was charged with child abandonment. She was put on trial the following year and she said she honestly thought that leaving the baby there was the best thing, that she couldn't have cared for her and wanted her to have a good life.

She was sentenced to community service and two years of psychotherapy. The baby girl was put in the custody of the ex-boyfriend's parents. 

She and the ex boyfriend are now together and have custody of their daughter. From her facebook page it looks like they are all happy and healthy, so I guess that's good!

Scary and weird, eh??

It just shows how some parents can make their children feel like they can never come to them if they are in a bad situation. I remember that girl from high school and she was always a good student and very prudent, but I remember speaking with her once and she said her parents were very strict. She didn't party or drink or anything, for fear her parents would find out. It's just sad that when she needed help she felt she couldn't go to them and so it ended this way. I'm just glad the baby was okay!


----------



## immie

Right, off to walk the dogs! Then getting OH from work so won't be able to get back on here until tomorrow, and by the looks of how much you girlies talk i'll have a couple of hours of catching up to do in the morning!:coffee:

Have a nice evening everyone and i shall speak in the morning:kiss: xxx


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Any fun plans today Luna???
> 
> I just need to keep working on getting ready for camping! We're leaving on Friday and will be gone until July 10th. Can't wait!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't worry, Turtles - I'm bringing my lappy and the campground has WiFi :haha: We're really roughin' it.....Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yay...if li'l yellow arrives then you'll know!!Click to expand...

EXACTLY! If your bebe had come/does come before I leave I may just leave the lappy at home and check in on my phone - but I want to be on full processing capacity for the arrival of the KITTEN!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

immie said:


> Hi Luna:) Thanks for the lovely welcome!! Congratulations on your pregnancy!:happydance: Have you got as far as finding out the sex yet? Oooo exciting:hugs: xxx

Yep! It's a boy :cloud9: We're very excited. I knew from the very beginning it was a boy :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

O YAY PRESSURE IS A GOOD SIGN. :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I have something else scary/sad/weird to share..........
> 
> A high school friend of mine recently moved down the street from me and we got together last week and she was telling me about some of the people we went to high school with and what they're doing now. I'm only friends with two or three people from high school and this girl is friends with quite a few more, still, so she had lots of 'gossip' for me.
> 
> Anyway, she told me about this one girl we went to high school with who got pregnant three years ago (when we were 22) and hid her pregnancy from everyone because she was afraid of what people would say. She and her boyfriend broke up and she told him she'd gotten and abortion, and she said (as I would later read in the news article) that she meant to actually do it, but kept putting it off until it was too late. She still lived with her parents and hid her pregnancy from both of them, as well. Her ex-boyfriend was in the army and stationed on the other side of the US. At full term, she went into labor and labored for three hours in the field behind the appartment she shared with her father. She cut the cord with scissors and tossed the placenta in the trash. All she had was a towel, so she wrapped the baby in that. She tried to go up to her apartment to get a blanket, but she'd locked herself out. She walked a half mile to a church and then LEFT THE BABY on the church steps. The church security cameras saw her doing this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkgW8d24PXg
> 
> She called the police the next day to report what she had done and she was charged with child abandonment. She was put on trial the following year and she said she honestly thought that leaving the baby there was the best thing, that she couldn't have cared for her and wanted her to have a good life.
> 
> She was sentenced to community service and two years of psychotherapy. The baby girl was put in the custody of the ex-boyfriend's parents.
> 
> She and the ex boyfriend are now together and have custody of their daughter. From her facebook page it looks like they are all happy and healthy, so I guess that's good!
> 
> Scary and weird, eh??
> 
> It just shows how some parents can make their children feel like they can never come to them if they are in a bad situation. I remember that girl from high school and she was always a good student and very prudent, but I remember speaking with her once and she said her parents were very strict. She didn't party or drink or anything, for fear her parents would find out. It's just sad that when she needed help she felt she couldn't go to them and so it ended this way. I'm just glad the baby was okay!

Oh wow. That is really sad :cry: I am so glad the little one was found in time and everyone seems to be doing well now.

It is a shame that although I cannot ever imagine doing what the girl did leaving her baby, I don't think you can really judge her too harshly. Desperate people do desperate things, and she was young and scared. I'm not saying it's ok, but she must have been out of her mind :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have something else scary/sad/weird to share..........
> 
> A high school friend of mine recently moved down the street from me and we got together last week and she was telling me about some of the people we went to high school with and what they're doing now. I'm only friends with two or three people from high school and this girl is friends with quite a few more, still, so she had lots of 'gossip' for me.
> 
> Anyway, she told me about this one girl we went to high school with who got pregnant three years ago (when we were 22) and hid her pregnancy from everyone because she was afraid of what people would say. She and her boyfriend broke up and she told him she'd gotten and abortion, and she said (as I would later read in the news article) that she meant to actually do it, but kept putting it off until it was too late. She still lived with her parents and hid her pregnancy from both of them, as well. Her ex-boyfriend was in the army and stationed on the other side of the US. At full term, she went into labor and labored for three hours in the field behind the appartment she shared with her father. She cut the cord with scissors and tossed the placenta in the trash. All she had was a towel, so she wrapped the baby in that. She tried to go up to her apartment to get a blanket, but she'd locked herself out. She walked a half mile to a church and then LEFT THE BABY on the church steps. The church security cameras saw her doing this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkgW8d24PXg
> 
> She called the police the next day to report what she had done and she was charged with child abandonment. She was put on trial the following year and she said she honestly thought that leaving the baby there was the best thing, that she couldn't have cared for her and wanted her to have a good life.
> 
> She was sentenced to community service and two years of psychotherapy. The baby girl was put in the custody of the ex-boyfriend's parents.
> 
> She and the ex boyfriend are now together and have custody of their daughter. From her facebook page it looks like they are all happy and healthy, so I guess that's good!
> 
> Scary and weird, eh??
> 
> It just shows how some parents can make their children feel like they can never come to them if they are in a bad situation. I remember that girl from high school and she was always a good student and very prudent, but I remember speaking with her once and she said her parents were very strict. She didn't party or drink or anything, for fear her parents would find out. It's just sad that when she needed help she felt she couldn't go to them and so it ended this way. I'm just glad the baby was okay!
> 
> Oh wow. That is really sad :cry: I am so glad the little one was found in time and everyone seems to be doing well now.
> 
> It is a shame that although I cannot ever imagine doing what the girl did leaving her baby, I don't think you can really judge her too harshly. Desperate people do desperate things, and she was young and scared. I'm not saying it's ok, but she must have been out of her mind :shrug:Click to expand...

I agree - just reading that she was living in an apartment in Federal Way (and a sketchy part of Federal Way at that) with her father sounded like she was in a tough situation to me... When we were in high school her family was very wealthy. She always had the best clothes and they went on luxurious vacations several times a year. They were really well off. 

I do feel really bad for her. She's changed her name and everything, now, because she was so humiliated by the experience.


----------



## addie25

That is so sad. I guess she was not thinking straight just just delivered a baby and had no clue what to do. Very sad.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> That is so sad. I guess she was not thinking straight just just delivered a baby and had no clue what to do. Very sad.

Yep. Probably at the time she thought she was doing the right thing. In Washington state it's legal to anonymously leave a newborn (within 72 hours of birth) at a hospital, ER center or fire station so long as it is handed over to a person (not left on the door step) that is qualified to provide care.


----------



## LunaLady

Okay girls, I need to go be a little productive... I have so much to do! But I'd rather sit here and spend time with you all! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Luna I have procrastinated alllll day long now! That story has made me :cry:. It is sad though I always wonder what happened to someone to make that happen you know? Cause I can't imagine doing it and like you say she isn't a bad person... It's just weird what she must have thought. When are you 26 btw? I want to know if I am older/younger than you :winkwink:! 

See you tomorrow immie :hi: have a good evening!


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies! I've finally caught up.



TRIN! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LITTLE FERTILE LOVE MACHINE! :happydance: now if you'd excuse me for a mo'..... 

Kit, my darling..... though I very much appreciate the message alert on Trin's bfp.... I feel I oughtta flick you on ze nez. I thought you'd had your baby! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Ladies! I've finally caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRIN! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LITTLE FERTILE LOVE MACHINE! :happydance: now if you'd excuse me for a mo'.....
> 
> Kit, my darling..... though I very much appreciate the message alert on Trin's bfp.... I feel I oughtta flick you on ze nez. I thought you'd had your baby! :dohh:

:rofl: me too!


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Luna I have procrastinated alllll day long now! That story has made me :cry:. It is sad though I always wonder what happened to someone to make that happen you know? Cause I can't imagine doing it and like you say she isn't a bad person... It's just weird what she must have thought. When are you 26 btw? I want to know if I am older/younger than you :winkwink:!
> 
> See you tomorrow immie :hi: have a good evening!

Yes, I do wonder what has happened since high school for her. It seems her life turned upside down, even before the baby.

I'll be 26 in December :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Ladies! I've finally caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRIN! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LITTLE FERTILE LOVE MACHINE! :happydance: now if you'd excuse me for a mo'.....
> 
> Kit, my darling..... though I very much appreciate the message alert on Trin's bfp.... I feel I oughtta flick you on ze nez. I thought you'd had your baby! :dohh:

I thought the same thing, Molly!! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey Moll, hey Luna :hi: how's it going today ladies. It's almost lunch time for me, i am thinking about going home for a quick nap :)


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, sorry you are having a hard time of it love but most of us here have first hand experience in exactly how awful it all really is. :hugs: shed your tears love, no need to be ice queen with us. :flower: 

Sara- glad you have today off, enjoy it! :dance:

B, sorry about the bird poo poo on your couch. Ick. 

Immie- Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

I am going to continue cleaning today... just taking it a bit slow this morning.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Moll, i never asked, how are u enjoying the new place so far? Getting things set up for Leo's space yet?


----------



## Mollykins

Baby's room isn't finished at all. :haha: Things are probably not going to really come together until after the baby shower. I don't want to go crazy buying stuff and then get it in duplicate from the shower, you know? Though we do need to buy the crib still. :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> *
> 
> Im constantly checking and wiping to see if i can see blood! but touch wood that day wont come! i do feel a bit sick today which is a nice feeling if you get me!? it makes me feel like things are ok!
> 
> Anyway bla bla bla what a ramble! A JOB INTERVIEW! whoopla!!!!!!!How amazing is that! your gonna rock! and i think it will deffo be good to occupy your thoughts! *

I am also at the wiping and checking phase :dohh: It becomes a bit obsessive. Today I was thinking I must buy white loo paper because we have this sugar-cane pulp recycled paper at home and it's like a tan colour. No good for obsessive checking:nope::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I went to the market and bought fishcakes for the troops and after this morning's 'pressure' :haha: from certain turts I bought a 4 euro weestick I've never seen before, called EasyTest:shrug: The chemist must have brought a new range in on account of me living nextdoor:haha: I had the odd flicker of line eye with it now and then depending what light I looked at it in but it's to be catalogued as :bfn: since it's now as white as a white thing that's white

I have line eye too then


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What dpo are you?
> 
> About 8-10ish. 9 as an average since I wasn't temping or doing loads of opksClick to expand...

I love rhe way you say "loads of opk's":haha: not none, just not loads :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I went to the market and bought fishcakes for the troops and after this morning's 'pressure' :haha: from certain turts I bought a 4 euro weestick I've never seen before, called EasyTest:shrug: The chemist must have brought a new range in on account of me living nextdoor:haha: I had the odd flicker of line eye with it now and then depending what light I looked at it in but it's to be catalogued as :bfn: since it's now as white as a white thing that's white
> 
> I have line eye too thenClick to expand...

That was exactly how it was with me when I tested on Christmas. I was 9 dpo and I thought I was going mad. I would see the ghost of a line if I tilted....just...so and then I would "lose" it. The insanity of it all. :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: Trin yey yey yey :fool:


----------



## Sarachka

I still have so much house work to do and would really like to get it done to impress OH but ... god who cares about dishes?!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka- It's just 10am here and I haven't started yet on the house. :blush: Luckily though I did all the dishes last night.


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I've finally caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRIN! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LITTLE FERTILE LOVE MACHINE! :happydance: now if you'd excuse me for a mo'.....
> 
> Kit, my darling..... though I very much appreciate the message alert on Trin's bfp.... I feel I oughtta flick you on ze nez. I thought you'd had your baby! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: me too!Click to expand...

Aw Kit! You pmed people? I feel so speshul :hugs::blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Awww Trin has a poppyseed!!!!!! :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Awww Trin has a poppyseed!!!!!! :awww:

I think I've memorised everything up to the olive :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I've finally caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRIN! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LITTLE FERTILE LOVE MACHINE! :happydance: now if you'd excuse me for a mo'.....
> 
> Kit, my darling..... though I very much appreciate the message alert on Trin's bfp.... I feel I oughtta flick you on ze nez. I thought you'd had your baby! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: me too!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Kit! You pmed people? I feel so speshul :hugs::blush:Click to expand...

Of course Trin....something important like that needs to be instantly accessible and by the time our Molly, Luna and Newbie come online, the important posts are buried 20 pages back!! 

Sorry to you three again *smirks a little* I honestly didn't mean to make you think I'd produced - honest :flower:


----------



## Essie

Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:

Hi Essie :wave:

I know what you mean...you never can tell when it's a chatty day and when it's deadly silent :shrug: Happens to us all I'm afraid although HollyMonkey is particularly good at clearing the thread :winkwink: I think it's 'cos she smells of Branston pickle :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean...you never can tell when it's a chatty day and when it's deadly silent :shrug: Happens to us all I'm afraid although HollyMonkey is particularly good at clearing the thread :winkwink: I think it's 'cos she smells of Branston pickle :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: But i like Branston pickle! Maybe it's because i had red onion chutney for my lunch today :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Well I had a good day despite missing the turtle party. Went for lunch with my auntie and my mum, and bought some of the most giant strawberries I've ever seen :munch: 

And on a random note, I realised today that the age difference between me and my baby is going to be the same as the age difference between my mum and auntie (23 years).


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean...you never can tell when it's a chatty day and when it's deadly silent :shrug: Happens to us all I'm afraid although HollyMonkey is particularly good at clearing the thread :winkwink: I think it's 'cos she smells of Branston pickle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: But i like Branston pickle! Maybe it's because i had red onion chutney for my lunch today :shrug:Click to expand...

Ahhh, yes, it's probably best to steer clear of the condiments before coming online :haha: I only rarely now allow myself a splash of salad creme :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Well I had a good day despite missing the turtle party. Went for lunch with my auntie and my mum, and bought some of the most giant strawberries I've ever seen :munch:
> 
> And on a random note, I realised today that the age difference between me and my baby is going to be the same as the age difference between my mum and auntie (23 years).

Mmmmmmm, giant strawberries :munch:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:

Hahahahah!!! Essie, love the tumbleweed smiley! Were'd you find that one?!?!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I've finally caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRIN! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LITTLE FERTILE LOVE MACHINE! :happydance: now if you'd excuse me for a mo'.....
> 
> Kit, my darling..... though I very much appreciate the message alert on Trin's bfp.... I feel I oughtta flick you on ze nez. I thought you'd had your baby! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: me too!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Kit! You pmed people? I feel so speshul :hugs::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Trin....something important like that needs to be instantly accessible and by the time our Molly, Luna and Newbie come online, the important posts are buried 20 pages back!!
> 
> Sorry to you three again *smirks a little* I honestly didn't mean to make you think I'd produced - honest :flower:Click to expand...

Oh you did so too! I can see you sniggering as you typed the "OMG!!!" subject line and the all too vague but full of emotion page and post numbers! You naughty little thing! :haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Well I had a good day despite missing the turtle party. Went for lunch with my auntie and my mum, and bought some of the most giant strawberries I've ever seen :munch:
> 
> And on a random note, I realised today that the age difference between me and my baby is going to be the same as the age difference between my mum and auntie (23 years).
> 
> Mmmmmmm, giant strawberries :munch:Click to expand...

They're so yummy. I've eaten one, and left one for my dad as his lvoe of strawberries rivals my own and the rest I am going to indulge in later. One of the reasons I love my DH so dearly is that he doesn't like strawberries that much :haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean...you never can tell when it's a chatty day and when it's deadly silent :shrug: Happens to us all I'm afraid although HollyMonkey is particularly good at clearing the thread :winkwink: I think it's 'cos she smells of Branston pickle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: But i like Branston pickle! Maybe it's because i had red onion chutney for my lunch today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, it's probably best to steer clear of the condiments before coming online :haha: I only rarely now allow myself a splash of salad creme :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip Kit, I shall remember to hold the chutney next time :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Baby has been getting the hiccups A LOT lately. OH finally got to feel him with them yesterday evening. :flower:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:
> 
> Hahahahah!!! Essie, love the tumbleweed smiley! Were'd you find that one?!?!Click to expand...

Haha, I searched "tumbleweed smiley" on google images so that I could make my point effectively :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, so I've eventually got round to taking a pic of the hospital bags...



On the left is baby's bag all neat and tidy.

On the right is mine with it's guts kind of hanging out until the day as there will be last minute additions obviously. I took Trin's advice and made sure that the stuff for labour is dead easy to get to, so no faffing at the bottom of the bag, sooooo I have two clear bags to go into my big bag, one for labour and the other has all toiletries etc. I just need to add in some last minute clothes/toiletries for me and some snacks and drinks. Then we're good to go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I've finally caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRIN! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LITTLE FERTILE LOVE MACHINE! :happydance: now if you'd excuse me for a mo'.....
> 
> Kit, my darling..... though I very much appreciate the message alert on Trin's bfp.... I feel I oughtta flick you on ze nez. I thought you'd had your baby! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: me too!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Kit! You pmed people? I feel so speshul :hugs::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Trin....something important like that needs to be instantly accessible and by the time our Molly, Luna and Newbie come online, the important posts are buried 20 pages back!!
> 
> Sorry to you three again *smirks a little* I honestly didn't mean to make you think I'd produced - honest :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you did so too! I can see you sniggering as you typed the "OMG!!!" subject line and the all too vague but full of emotion page and post numbers! You naughty little thing! :haha:Click to expand...

MOI????? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Baby has been getting the hiccups A LOT lately. OH finally got to feel him with them yesterday evening. :flower:

AWWW!! What does that feel like?? I'm not sure I've experienced this, yet.... :shrug:



Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:
> 
> Hahahahah!!! Essie, love the tumbleweed smiley! Were'd you find that one?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I searched "tumbleweed smiley" on google images so that I could make my point effectively :haha:Click to expand...

Fantastic! Love it :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Ok, so I've eventually got round to taking a pic of the hospital bags...
> 
> View attachment 227735
> 
> 
> On the left is baby's bag all neat and tidy.
> 
> On the right is mine with it's guts kind of hanging out until the day as there will be last minute additions obviously. I took Trin's advice and made sure that the stuff for labour is dead easy to get to, so no faffing at the bottom of the bag, sooooo I have two clear bags to go into my big bag, one for labour and the other has all toiletries etc. I just need to add in some last minute clothes/toiletries for me and some snacks and drinks. Then we're good to go!!! :thumbup:

Look at you!! So posh and put together! Very gorgeous :thumbup:

What's in baby's bag? Just clothes and such?


----------



## LunaLady

Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall.... 

Is anyone doing a home birth??


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Baby has been getting the hiccups A LOT lately. OH finally got to feel him with them yesterday evening. :flower:

Awwwwwwww, it's cute unless it happens all through the night :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean...you never can tell when it's a chatty day and when it's deadly silent :shrug: Happens to us all I'm afraid although HollyMonkey is particularly good at clearing the thread :winkwink: I think it's 'cos she smells of Branston pickle :shrug:Click to expand...

I had Branston Brown Sauce on my soya burger and it was nom nom :thumbup: We don't get the pickles tho - I keep looking. Our one store gets all these ASDA and Tesco things. Love it


----------



## LunaLady

WHY MUST I CRAVE CHICKEN STRIPS?!?!?!?!?!?

It's getting annoying.......... I dislike the fact that I'm eating so much battery chicken covered in GMO wheat and fried in fake oil. Why can't I crave my farm fresh eggs or local organic bacon?!?!?!

:growlmad:

I'm going to go get some chicken strips and run my errands. See you later, Turts! Likely you'll all be in bed when I get home... so night night!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I've finally caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRIN! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LITTLE FERTILE LOVE MACHINE! :happydance: now if you'd excuse me for a mo'.....
> 
> Kit, my darling..... though I very much appreciate the message alert on Trin's bfp.... I feel I oughtta flick you on ze nez. I thought you'd had your baby! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: me too!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Kit! You pmed people? I feel so speshul :hugs::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Trin....something important like that needs to be instantly accessible and by the time our Molly, Luna and Newbie come online, the important posts are buried 20 pages back!!
> 
> Sorry to you three again *smirks a little* I honestly didn't mean to make you think I'd produced - honest :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you did so too! I can see you sniggering as you typed the "OMG!!!" subject line and the all too vague but full of emotion page and post numbers! You naughty little thing! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> MOI????? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Cheeky turtle. :haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Baby has been getting the hiccups A LOT lately. OH finally got to feel him with them yesterday evening. :flower:
> 
> Awwwwwwww, it's cute unless it happens all through the night :wacko:Click to expand...

4am is when my bump usually has hiccups.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Baby's room isn't finished at all. :haha: Things are probably not going to really come together until after the baby shower. I don't want to go crazy buying stuff and then get it in duplicate from the shower, you know? Though we do need to buy the crib still. :-k

whoops... double post :haha:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall....
> 
> Is anyone doing a home birth??

We seriously considered it, but ended up opting for hospital but stay at home as long as possible amd come home as early as we can. Are you thinking about it?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, hiccups are... well... regular "jumps"? :-k Hard to explain... Kit, Trin? Help here?
Oh and in regards to chicken strips.... I craved mesquite grilled chicken with my oldest like it was nobody's business. :nope: Sometimes I would eat it up so fast that it'd come right back up. :sick: 

Kit, gorge bag you have going there. Excited yet?? Have I told you that my OH wants me to go into false labour so that he can drive like a mad man to the hospital and get away with it? :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Well I had a good day despite missing the turtle party. Went for lunch with my auntie and my mum, and bought some of the most giant strawberries I've ever seen :munch:
> 
> And on a random note, I realised today that the age difference between me and my baby is going to be the same as the age difference between my mum and auntie (23 years).
> 
> Mmmmmmm, giant strawberries :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> They're so yummy. I've eaten one, and left one for my dad as his lvoe of strawberries rivals my own and the rest I am going to indulge in later. One of the reasons I love my DH so dearly is that he doesn't like strawberries that much :haha:Click to expand...

Oooh! That reminds me I have made strawberry frozen yoghurt....*runs off to the freezer to dish up*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Baby's room isn't finished at all. :haha: Things are probably not going to really come together until after the baby shower. I don't want to go crazy buying stuff and then get it in duplicate from the shower, you know? Though we do need to buy the crib still. :-k

After I posted that, I thought, she's probably waiting until after the shower to really finish things. When is your shower? I would love to send a little turtle gift to include with all the other wonderful pressies you will be opening that day. Where are u registered? Would u pm your info pwease??? :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall....
> 
> Is anyone doing a home birth??
> 
> We seriously considered it, but ended up opting for hospital but stay at home as long as possible amd come home as early as we can. Are you thinking about it?Click to expand...

We're doing it! It's our plan, anyway - should anything go wrong we're just up the hill from the hospital. But I've got a midwife and it's the plan to have a water birth at home. Sounds so cozy! :cloud9:

I keep wanting to say, "We're doing a home birth and I'm going to have a birthing pool, yadda yadda yadda" but it sounds so presumptuous on a subject I have no experience and that I have no guarantees will turn out as I'd like :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall....
> 
> Is anyone doing a home birth??

Me! (done 3 already)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I haven't caught up yet but just to say Holly was hiccup monkey too, and like yours Essie often at 4am:wacko: What's funny though is when they're out your tum and they have hiccups, you think, wow it's as though it's the same baby I had inside me:haha: and then feel like a moron for having that thought when you realise it _is_ the same baby:dohh: Well I did:shrug:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall....
> 
> Is anyone doing a home birth??
> 
> We seriously considered it, but ended up opting for hospital but stay at home as long as possible amd come home as early as we can. Are you thinking about it?Click to expand...
> 
> We're doing it! It's our plan, anyway - should anything go wrong we're just up the hill from the hospital. But I've got a midwife and it's the plan to have a water birth at home. Sounds so cozy! :cloud9:
> 
> I keep wanting to say, "We're doing a home birth and I'm going to have a birthing pool, yadda yadda yadda" but it sounds so presumptuous on a subject I have no experience and that I have no guarantees will turn out as I'd like :shrug:Click to expand...

:thumbup: that's what I'd have liked if we'd gone for homebirth. My midwife advised that we both needed to be 100% for it, or else dh would be anxious and not a great support for me. I do understand his concerns and I think if we this labour/birthgoes okay and we have another baby then we'd probably think about home birth for that one. I think it's great you're doing it, will be excited to hear how it goes.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Luna, hiccups are... well... regular "jumps"? :-k Hard to explain... Kit, Trin? Help here?
> Oh and in regards to chicken strips.... I craved mesquite grilled chicken with my oldest like it was nobody's business. :nope: Sometimes I would eat it up so fast that it'd come right back up. :sick:
> 
> Kit, gorge bag you have going there. Excited yet?? Have I told you that my OH wants me to go into false labour so that he can drive like a mad man to the hospital and get away with it? :dohh:

One of our fathers was a reserve fire fighter and he got a flashing light for his car. She's the one who almost had the baby in the car so he sped super fast


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean...you never can tell when it's a chatty day and when it's deadly silent :shrug: Happens to us all I'm afraid although HollyMonkey is particularly good at clearing the thread :winkwink: I think it's 'cos she smells of Branston pickle :shrug:Click to expand...

Well here I am you may all leave now:sulk:

cry:)



sad2:)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I haven't caught up yet but just to say Holly was hiccup monkey too, and like yours Essie often at 4am:wacko: What's funny though is when they're out your tum and they have hiccups, you think, wow it's as though it's the same baby I had inside me:haha: and then feel like a moron for having that thought when you realise it _is_ the same baby:dohh: Well I did:shrug:

I used to have the same thought too :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had Branston and cheese on toast as a pre-dinner snacklet. :munch:So out damned Turtle spots, out I say!:devil:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Days where I'm online all day I see tumbleweed roll through the thread https://www.animateit.net/data/media/august2009/th_tumbleweed.gif. Days where I'm out and not online it's a right turtle party :sulk: :sad1:
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean...you never can tell when it's a chatty day and when it's deadly silent :shrug: Happens to us all I'm afraid although HollyMonkey is particularly good at clearing the thread :winkwink: I think it's 'cos she smells of Branston pickle :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well here I am you may all leave now:sulk:
> 
> cry:)
> 
> 
> 
> sad2:)Click to expand...

Oh... pfft. 

We nuv you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What dpo are you?
> 
> About 8-10ish. 9 as an average since I wasn't temping or doing loads of opksClick to expand...
> 
> I love rhe way you say "loads of opk's":haha: not none, just not loads :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes these things are all relative:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

well im back ladies! and back to see the title! and i knew who it would be even before seeing your ticker miss Trin! congratulations my love!!! i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you but life will be fair to you now, youve had your fair share of heart ache! x


----------



## mummyApril

anyway i am going to try and catch up, but o my what a day yesterday was, the wedding was just amazing from start to finish! also emotional i will upload a few photos soon i am actually going to bed before 9 lol xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I purchased a Clearblue this evening (living nextdoor to a chemist it's hard to resist when the urge takes you:shrug:) because Trin and Kit said they had line eye and I have these headaches still but the wicked things ALWAYS have lines so I'm not sure what to think:confused: 

And oh it was sooooo embarrasing, I found myself going through this terrible subterfuge routine in the chemist in order to avoid being served by the same lady as for my Easytest; browsing at the make up, selecting some cotton wool for a long time etc so _*her*_ cash desk wouldn't be free:blush: "*Grow up woman!*" said one part of my mind, "*Dissimulate your actions!*" said the other part. Oh my what fun 'twas:dance: I will post pics, since I see a faint line but as I say these tests are dodgy:shrug:

Oh and it's not particularly for advice, since I know only time will tell, but just to share my preoccupations of this evening, I'm not sure my DH and DSS's would be much into line squinting:shrug:

Did first coat of paint on Holly's desk:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay mummy april I was going to bug you on bbm but thought I'd let you enjoy some family time:haha: Glad you had fun, can't wait to hear all about it, and what Angel and Faye thought of it all!!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

April- glad to see you back and to hear all went well. :thumbup:

B- :rofl: I've done that so many times! Even one time I made the extra trip farther away from my house to go to a different shop so they wouldn't recognize me. :rofl: I rationalized it by saying to myself that I had to go to the craft shop which was right next to the shop I get my tests from. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay mummy april I was going to bug you on bbm but thought I'd let you enjoy some family time:haha: Glad you had fun, can't wait to hear all about it, and what Angel and Faye thought of it all!!:happydance:

oooh! i have a BB! Bug me too!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bleurgh, tired, sore heavy boobs and feeling sick....BLAH! getting bored of this now :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> April- glad to see you back and to hear all went well. :thumbup:
> 
> B- :rofl: I've done that so many times! Even one time I made the extra trip farther away from my house to go to a different shop so they wouldn't recognize me. :rofl: I rationalized it by saying to myself that I had to go to the craft shop which was right next to the shop I get my tests from. :haha:

It's terrible isn't it!? I mean it's only for so long you can turn over a bag of cotton wool in your hands, reading the composition of it with great interest and considering its value for money and whether you are ready to invest your 1.80 euros or not:fool:


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay mummy april I was going to bug you on bbm but thought I'd let you enjoy some family time:haha: Glad you had fun, can't wait to hear all about it, and what Angel and Faye thought of it all!!:happydance:
> 
> oooh! i have a BB! Bug me too!!Click to expand...

I have a BB, but have to admit I've never used BBM. Don't totally understand how it works :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Heres baby,it wasnt very good pics cos i didnt drink enough water :(
https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5973/dscn2006p.jpg

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5441/dscn2008i.jpg

https://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7577/dscn2007d.jpg

and here is fat bump :haha:
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay mummy april I was going to bug you on bbm but thought I'd let you enjoy some family time:haha: Glad you had fun, can't wait to hear all about it, and what Angel and Faye thought of it all!!:happydance:
> 
> oooh! i have a BB! Bug me too!!Click to expand...

my pin number is....2389D4F3 :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Aww, cute scan pics Clare :thumbup: and lovely bump pic - not a fat bump at all!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge-O scan pics Clare:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: What a cute bubba!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Aww, cute scan pics Clare :thumbup: and lovely bump pic - not a fat bump at all!

I agree it's not fat at all! Just lovely:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I purchased a Clearblue this evening (living nextdoor to a chemist it's hard to resist when the urge takes you:shrug:) because Trin and Kit said they had line eye and I have these headaches still but the wicked things ALWAYS have lines so I'm not sure what to think:confused:
> 
> And oh it was sooooo embarrasing, I found myself going through this terrible subterfuge routine in the chemist in order to avoid being served by the same lady as for my Easytest; browsing at the make up, selecting some cotton wool for a long time etc so _*her*_ cash desk wouldn't be free:blush: "*Grow up woman!*" said one part of my mind, "*Dissimulate your actions!*" said the other part. Oh my what fun 'twas:dance: I will post pics, since I see a faint line but as I say these tests are dodgy:shrug:
> 
> Oh and it's not particularly for advice, since I know only time will tell, but just to share my preoccupations of this evening, I'm not sure my DH and DSS's would be much into line squinting:shrug:
> 
> Did first coat of paint on Holly's desk:thumbup:

:rofl: I can identify! I buy my digis form a particular supermarket that sells them (and they are R20 cheaper than anywhere else) BUT I always try remember whose till I have bought from first. And there is ALWAYS a zulu conversation about why this white woman is buying a R60 thing to pee on when there are boxes of 2 for R20 :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1731/47079436.jpg

CANT BELIEVE HOW BIG ITS GOT IN ONE MONTH :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

My PIN is 269BCB47 :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely bumpage :thumbup:

B!!! I :brat: pictures!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April- glad to see you back and to hear all went well. :thumbup:
> 
> B- :rofl: I've done that so many times! Even one time I made the extra trip farther away from my house to go to a different shop so they wouldn't recognize me. :rofl: I rationalized it by saying to myself that I had to go to the craft shop which was right next to the shop I get my tests from. :haha:
> 
> It's terrible isn't it!? I mean it's only for so long you can turn over a bag of cotton wool in your hands, reading the composition of it with great interest and considering its value for money and whether you are ready to invest your 1.80 euros or not:fool:Click to expand...

I remember at one shop (it was new, my first time there) I grabbed about 5 tests and nothing else... as she was scanning she said, "So how is your day going ma'am?" I said, "We'll see." She blushed and didn't say another word. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- Beautiful scan pics! And that bump is just perfect! :cloud9: 

B- I agree with Trin... pics! pics! pics!


----------



## Mollykins

So I know... who's number does Kit have? She said that if she went into labour that she has a couple turtle numbers she could text...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I purchased a Clearblue this evening (living nextdoor to a chemist it's hard to resist when the urge takes you:shrug:) because Trin and Kit said they had line eye and I have these headaches still but the wicked things ALWAYS have lines so I'm not sure what to think:confused:
> 
> And oh it was sooooo embarrasing, I found myself going through this terrible subterfuge routine in the chemist in order to avoid being served by the same lady as for my Easytest; browsing at the make up, selecting some cotton wool for a long time etc so _*her*_ cash desk wouldn't be free:blush: "*Grow up woman!*" said one part of my mind, "*Dissimulate your actions!*" said the other part. Oh my what fun 'twas:dance: I will post pics, since I see a faint line but as I say these tests are dodgy:shrug:
> 
> Oh and it's not particularly for advice, since I know only time will tell, but just to share my preoccupations of this evening, I'm not sure my DH and DSS's would be much into line squinting:shrug:
> 
> Did first coat of paint on Holly's desk:thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: I can identify! I buy my digis form a particular supermarket that sells them (and they are R20 cheaper than anywhere else) BUT I always try remember whose till I have bought from first. And there is ALWAYS a zulu conversation about why this white woman is buying a R60 thing to pee on when there are boxes of 2 for R20 :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I might go in wearing a false moustache next time, and say in a gruff voice that "it's for my wife" :haha: I got a Clearblue (which I regret now since they're not reliable blue dye tests) on the grounds that if I did have the misfortune to have the same cashlady I could at least say I prefer my usual choice of test:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









021.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:

no screen tilting required!


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, let's do it your way then B.... when is AF due? Is there a time that you will begin to doubt your steadfast belief that you are not pregnant and test?

Oh and I agree with Trin... absolutely no tilting or squinting required. :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:

ummmmmmmmmmm:winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am off to beddybyes

Chat to you tomorrow turtles
(hopefully still preggers)

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Whaoah! Loads of chat tonight..I only went away to have dinner and there's loads of pages...I'll work backwards..

Night night Trin, you never said if your lurgy is better today?

Hope so :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:

*says nothing as the wee stick speaketh for itself* 

...blue dyes aren't the best though :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Whaoah! Loads of chat tonight..I only went away to have dinner and there's loads of pages...I'll work backwards..
> 
> Night night Trin, you never said if your lurgy is better today?
> 
> Hope so :hugs:

Much less itching today :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So I know... who's number does Kit have? She said that if she went into labour that she has a couple turtle numbers she could text...

I have Jaynie and Sezi's mobile numbers :thumbup:

I also have Bethany's but it doesn't work :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Night night Trin, sleep well :flower:


----------



## Essie

How are you feeling tonight Kit? Any interesting pressure or aches and pains?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Heres baby,it wasnt very good pics cos i didnt drink enough water :(
> https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5973/dscn2006p.jpg
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5441/dscn2008i.jpg
> 
> https://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7577/dscn2007d.jpg
> 
> and here is fat bump :haha:
> https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg

Awww :awww: beautiful bubba :cloud9: and beautiful bump :cloud9: You look fabulous Clare :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> anyway i am going to try and catch up, but o my what a day yesterday was, the wedding was just amazing from start to finish! also emotional i will upload a few photos soon i am actually going to bed before 9 lol xx

Soo glad the day went well and you had a ball :thumbup: Can't wait to see pics of you all :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:

u have to pee on another :test: i cant bear it :hissy:
u cant wait! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Good night Trin, glad the itchy is nearly gone!


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:
> 
> u have to pee on another :test: i cant bear it :hissy:
> u cant wait! :haha:Click to expand...

I know! She makes me want to wee on a stick. :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:
> 
> u have to pee on another :test: i cant bear it :hissy:
> u cant wait! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! She makes me want to wee on a stick. :rofl:Click to expand...

i actually found a wee stick a wee'd on it :rofl: there was only test line visable i said to dh errr i think im pregnant :wacko::rofl: he thinks im crazy lol


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna, hiccups are... well... regular "jumps"? :-k Hard to explain... Kit, Trin? Help here?
> Oh and in regards to chicken strips.... I craved mesquite grilled chicken with my oldest like it was nobody's business. :nope: Sometimes I would eat it up so fast that it'd come right back up. :sick:
> 
> Kit, gorge bag you have going there. Excited yet?? Have I told you that my OH wants me to go into false labour so that he can drive like a mad man to the hospital and get away with it? :dohh:

Thanks Moll :hugs: LOL at your OH!:haha:

Baby hiccups to me are like when you get a twitchy nerve in your eye that just keeps twitching..only it's in your bump. Make any sense?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Okay, let's do it your way then B.... when is AF due? Is there a time that you will begin to doubt your steadfast belief that you are not pregnant and test?
> 
> Oh and I agree with Trin... absolutely no tilting or squinting required. :thumbup:

Well Molly my cycle has been crazy this month, after about 10 months of O'ing on day 18 I suddenly O'd on aroundish day 26:wacko: (UK trip? 2 recent mc's?) Anyway I'm all out of sync! My CBFM which I set pre-england when I started bleeding says I'm on day 37-so looks like I'm gonna be having a 40 day-er this month! I usually come on on CD 32 ish but as I said this morning to the UK girls (and Trin:haha:) it's all tit over arse this month my cycle


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> How are you feeling tonight Kit? Any interesting pressure or aches and pains?

Just the same low down pressure. I've decided it's just bebe getting comfy further down. When I walk, the phrase "Get off yo' hoss and drink yo' milk" springs to mind :haha: Many of you totally won't get that :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

the day i ovulated later i got preg! twice :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:
> 
> u have to pee on another :test: i cant bear it :hissy:
> u cant wait! :haha:Click to expand...

If I had millions of euros I'd waltz into the chemist and swipe up all their digis and buy them on a Gold Card and say they're for my cat and swan out all :smug:


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> Heres baby,it wasnt very good pics cos i didnt drink enough water :(
> https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5973/dscn2006p.jpg
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5441/dscn2008i.jpg
> 
> https://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7577/dscn2007d.jpg
> 
> and here is fat bump :haha:
> https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg


Aww clare lovely scan pictures and your bump is bumpyliscious!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Well you may need to tilt your screens- this is the test at about 3 mins, then out of it's case at probably more like ten by then. But blue dye tests do this, so I'm still not panicking for my hols:thumbup: I don't want to do any more tests, since I know I'm not pregnant in the baby sense of the word, so I'd rather just get my period without further intrigue and knowledge really.:shrug: I've done my share of knowing what's what ASAP. But I just have such trouble stepping away from the weesticks:fool:

You are crazy B lol!!! 
I agree with all the others your in denial CB or no CB test!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling tonight Kit? Any interesting pressure or aches and pains?
> 
> Just the same low down pressure. I've decided it's just bebe getting comfy further down. When I walk, the phrase "Get off yo' hoss and drink yo' milk" springs to mind :haha: Many of you totally won't get that :haha:Click to expand...

including me:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Whaoah! Loads of chat tonight..I only went away to have dinner and there's loads of pages...I'll work backwards..
> 
> Night night Trin, you never said if your lurgy is better today?
> 
> Hope so :hugs:
> 
> Much less itching today :thumbup:Click to expand...

Phew - bet that's a relief :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

It is tv cuddle time for me, and then retire to bed with my book. Night night turtles, sweet dreams :kiss: Feel free to turtle party now i'm off :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

But then I am so much younger than you Kit, generation gap and all that:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

So... I'm crazy. Yeah yeah, we all knew it eh? :haha: Well, I just remembered that at my OB appointment on Monday, my doctor measured my belly and then eye squinted and measured again... and then again, a third time. Said nothing of it but when I sat back up she was looking through my chart and says, "Seeing as you've had two successful vaginal deliveries I want to offer to you the option of induction... of course I want to wait and see how you progress. We can talk more about it at your 36 week appointment when I check your cervix." I just nodded and cataloged the information and now I just put it together. Baby has been measuring big in the u/s's and all... so I went and laid down on my bed just now with my sewing tape measure and measured from pubic bone to top of my uterus... 37 cm. :saywhat: I have to be wrong right??


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling tonight Kit? Any interesting pressure or aches and pains?
> 
> Just the same low down pressure. I've decided it's just bebe getting comfy further down. When I walk, the phrase "Get off yo' hoss and drink yo' milk" springs to mind :haha: Many of you totally won't get that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> including me:shrug:Click to expand...

It's a very famous line from an old Western...in other words I'm still walking like a cowboy - yeehaaaaaaa!!! I need that willy swinging smiley of yours :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG at last Essie's gone to bed, I thought she'd never go:dohh: I thought I was going to have to bring up the red dye running into white topic to send her off:haha: Party Time!:dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> It is tv cuddle time for me, and then retire to bed with my book. Night night turtles, sweet dreams :kiss: Feel free to turtle party now i'm off :winkwink:

Night night Essie - sweetest dreams m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling tonight Kit? Any interesting pressure or aches and pains?
> 
> Just the same low down pressure. I've decided it's just bebe getting comfy further down. When I walk, the phrase "Get off yo' hoss and drink yo' milk" springs to mind :haha: Many of you totally won't get that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> including me:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a very famous line from an old Western...in other words I'm still walking like a cowboy - yeehaaaaaaa!!! I need that willy swinging smiley of yours :thumbup:Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG at last Essie's gone to bed, I thought she'd never go:dohh: I thought I was going to have to bring up the red dye running into white topic to send her off:haha: Party Time!:dance:

:sulk: No goodnight for you Mrs monkey!

Now it really is goodnight from me :kiss: (to everyone except the branston pickle eater!)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> But then I am so much younger than you Kit, generation gap and all that:winkwink:

Pah! You young whippersnappers are so cheeky :jo:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So... I'm crazy. Yeah yeah, we all knew it eh? :haha: Well, I just remembered that at my OB appointment on Monday, my doctor measured my belly and then eye squinted and measured again... and then again, a third time. Said nothing of it but when I sat back up she was looking through my chart and says, "Seeing as you've had two successful vaginal deliveries I want to offer to you the option of induction... of course I want to wait and see how you progress. We can talk more about it at your 36 week appointment when I check your cervix." I just nodded and cataloged the information and now I just put it together. Baby has been measuring big in the u/s's and all... so I went and laid down on my bed just now with my sewing tape measure and measured from pubic bone to top of my uterus... 37 cm. :saywhat: I have to be wrong right??

Surely not Molly? That's the same measurement as mine if you're correct?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG at last Essie's gone to bed, I thought she'd never go:dohh: I thought I was going to have to bring up the red dye running into white topic to send her off:haha: Party Time!:dance:
> 
> :sulk: No goodnight for you Mrs monkey!
> 
> Now it really is goodnight from me :kiss: (to everyone except the branston pickle eater!)Click to expand...

Branston pickle eater Extraordinaire! I'll have you know!

Night night lovely:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG at last Essie's gone to bed, I thought she'd never go:dohh: I thought I was going to have to bring up the red dye running into white topic to send her off:haha: Party Time!:dance:

:haha:

I know, the smell of chutney was overwhelming :shock: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling tonight Kit? Any interesting pressure or aches and pains?
> 
> Just the same low down pressure. I've decided it's just bebe getting comfy further down. When I walk, the phrase "Get off yo' hoss and drink yo' milk" springs to mind :haha: Many of you totally won't get that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> including me:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a very famous line from an old Western...in other words I'm still walking like a cowboy - yeehaaaaaaa!!! I need that willy swinging smiley of yours :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gifClick to expand...

YEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

'Night Essie love. :hugs: Sleep well.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... I'm crazy. Yeah yeah, we all knew it eh? :haha: Well, I just remembered that at my OB appointment on Monday, my doctor measured my belly and then eye squinted and measured again... and then again, a third time. Said nothing of it but when I sat back up she was looking through my chart and says, "Seeing as you've had two successful vaginal deliveries I want to offer to you the option of induction... of course I want to wait and see how you progress. We can talk more about it at your 36 week appointment when I check your cervix." I just nodded and cataloged the information and now I just put it together. Baby has been measuring big in the u/s's and all... so I went and laid down on my bed just now with my sewing tape measure and measured from pubic bone to top of my uterus... 37 cm. :saywhat: I have to be wrong right??
> 
> Surely not Molly? That's the same measurement as mine if you're correct?? :shrug:Click to expand...

I know! You are supposed to measure as many cm as you are weeks give or take 2-3 but I'm giving like... 7cm?! But measuring is fairly straight forward... pubic bone to top of bump... How can you mess that up? Now I wish I would have asked her. :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my..bebe really has gone low...I have a hiccuping lady garden :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... I'm crazy. Yeah yeah, we all knew it eh? :haha: Well, I just remembered that at my OB appointment on Monday, my doctor measured my belly and then eye squinted and measured again... and then again, a third time. Said nothing of it but when I sat back up she was looking through my chart and says, "Seeing as you've had two successful vaginal deliveries I want to offer to you the option of induction... of course I want to wait and see how you progress. We can talk more about it at your 36 week appointment when I check your cervix." I just nodded and cataloged the information and now I just put it together. Baby has been measuring big in the u/s's and all... so I went and laid down on my bed just now with my sewing tape measure and measured from pubic bone to top of my uterus... 37 cm. :saywhat: I have to be wrong right??
> 
> Surely not Molly? That's the same measurement as mine if you're correct?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! You are supposed to measure as many cm as you are weeks give or take 2-3 but I'm giving like... 7cm?! But measuring is fairly straight forward... pubic bone to top of bump... How can you mess that up? Now I wish I would have asked her. :-kClick to expand...

I don't know what to make of that :shrug: Maybe OH could do a double check with your guidance?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Oh my..bebe really has gone low...I have a hiccuping lady garden :shock:

:rofl: :rofl: This is the first time I think that :rofl: isn't a strong enough icon. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

the room we stayed in :) my hair, the girls, me and my sister Victoria (bridesmaid)
i will upload more after my bath :)
 



Attached Files:







SDC15146.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7









SDC15154.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6









SDC15160.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









SDC15184.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









SDC15204.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... I'm crazy. Yeah yeah, we all knew it eh? :haha: Well, I just remembered that at my OB appointment on Monday, my doctor measured my belly and then eye squinted and measured again... and then again, a third time. Said nothing of it but when I sat back up she was looking through my chart and says, "Seeing as you've had two successful vaginal deliveries I want to offer to you the option of induction... of course I want to wait and see how you progress. We can talk more about it at your 36 week appointment when I check your cervix." I just nodded and cataloged the information and now I just put it together. Baby has been measuring big in the u/s's and all... so I went and laid down on my bed just now with my sewing tape measure and measured from pubic bone to top of my uterus... 37 cm. :saywhat: I have to be wrong right??
> 
> Surely not Molly? That's the same measurement as mine if you're correct?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! You are supposed to measure as many cm as you are weeks give or take 2-3 but I'm giving like... 7cm?! But measuring is fairly straight forward... pubic bone to top of bump... How can you mess that up? Now I wish I would have asked her. :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to make of that :shrug: Maybe OH could do a double check with your guidance?Click to expand...

I was going to ask when he got home. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April! :cloud9: Those are gorgeous pics!!! You, Angel, and Faye look beautiful!! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> the room we stayed in :) my hair, the girls, me and my sister Victoria (bridesmaid)
> i will upload more after my bath :)

Wow wow wow:cry::cry::cry: It looks like a dream:cloud9: More! More!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my..bebe really has gone low...I have a hiccuping lady garden :shock:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: This is the first time I think that :rofl: isn't a strong enough icon. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

I kid you not...that's where I'm feeling it :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> the room we stayed in :) my hair, the girls, me and my sister Victoria (bridesmaid)
> i will upload more after my bath :)

Oh wow April....you're all absolutely beautiful :cloud9: The girls are like something out of a fairytale :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

LOVE your hair :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling tonight Kit? Any interesting pressure or aches and pains?
> 
> Just the same low down pressure. I've decided it's just bebe getting comfy further down. When I walk, the phrase "Get off yo' hoss and drink yo' milk" springs to mind :haha: Many of you totally won't get that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> including me:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a very famous line from an old Western...in other words I'm still walking like a cowboy - yeehaaaaaaa!!! I need that willy swinging smiley of yours :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gifClick to expand...
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

One of your more articulate posts Kit:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh my..bebe really has gone low...I have a hiccuping lady garden :shock:

Bet your DH would like a go of that!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually that's really terrible that last post of mine, I meant it making abstraction from the fact there's a baby there!!:dohh:


:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my..bebe really has gone low...I have a hiccuping lady garden :shock:
> 
> Bet your DH would like a go of that!:haha:Click to expand...

:-k Could add a whole new dimension to sexy time eh? As long as it didn't chomp it off :shock:

EDIT: Chomping lady garden - not bebe! :blush: *realises this still sounds scary*


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my..bebe really has gone low...I have a hiccuping lady garden :shock:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: This is the first time I think that :rofl: isn't a strong enough icon. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I kid you not...that's where I'm feeling it :blush:Click to expand...

I completely believe you! But could you imagine going up to... say, your DH and saying, "Honey, you are going to have to excuse me... my lady garden has the hiccups." :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually that's really terrible that last post of mine, I meant it making abstraction from the fact there's a baby there!!:dohh:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush:

:rofl:

Love the afterthought! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my..bebe really has gone low...I have a hiccuping lady garden :shock:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: This is the first time I think that :rofl: isn't a strong enough icon. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I kid you not...that's where I'm feeling it :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I completely believe you! But could you imagine going up to... say, your DH and saying, "Honey, you are going to have to excuse me... my lady garden has the hiccups." :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I don't think anything would surprise my OH to be honest! He's very accepting of my Michael Jackson style groin grabbing (my groin, not his) which I keep doing when I have the pressure/stretching pains :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually that's really terrible that last post of mine, I meant it making abstraction from the fact there's a baby there!!:dohh:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Love the afterthought! :haha:Click to expand...

Yes sorry I didn't mean to be getting the baby involved in our wicked jokes at all!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl::rofl: Do you say "I'm bad, I'm bad, you know, it, I'm bad" everytime you grab your groin Kit?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl::rofl: Do you say "I'm bad, I'm bad, you know, it, I'm bad" everytime you grab your groin Kit?

Yes, I'm working up to an MJ medley for my due date :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?

:rofl:

BOOM!!! There goes a Sarachka bomb!!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> BOOM!!! There goes a Sarachka bomb!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I love you sarachka. :rofl: So bare bones about it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?

Because she hasn't:shrug: It's a blue dye sneakypants.


----------



## kit_cat

OH keeps asking me why I keep snorting with laughter....I simply can't tell him can I? :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?
> 
> Because she hasn't yet:shrug: It's a blue dye sneakypants.Click to expand...

Has highlighted the most important part of this :haha: (even though we know thats not the usual blue dye crapness ;) )


----------



## Sarachka

So why'd you buy it if the result was irrelevant?


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?
> 
> Because she hasn't yet:shrug: It's a blue dye sneakypants.Click to expand...
> 
> Has highlighted the most important part of this :haha: (even though we know thats not the usual blue dye crapness ;) )Click to expand...

:haha: I edited out the "yet" but you were too quick for me!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> OH keeps asking me why I keep snorting with laughter....I simply can't tell him can I? :blush:

Just say, "Hiccuping lady gardens honey, hiccuping lady gardens." :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?
> 
> Because she hasn't yet:shrug: It's a blue dye sneakypants.Click to expand...
> 
> Has highlighted the most important part of this :haha: (even though we know thats not the usual blue dye crapness ;) )Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I edited out the "yet" but you were too quick for me!!!Click to expand...

:haha: Caught you!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> OH keeps asking me why I keep snorting with laughter....I simply can't tell him can I? :blush:
> 
> Just say, "Hiccuping lady gardens honey, hiccuping lady gardens." :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah..the usual :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So why'd you buy it if the result was irrelevant?

I already explained this earlier to Molly:haha: About being too embarrassed in the chemist to buy another test and thought if I change type I could fob it off as distrust of my initial choice:shrug:

I bet you all a pint I'm not with child. Pregnant, ok it's always a possibility, but not 'with child'- in 3 or 4 days AF will show:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?
> 
> Because she hasn't yet:shrug: It's a blue dye sneakypants.Click to expand...
> 
> Has highlighted the most important part of this :haha: (even though we know thats not the usual blue dye crapness ;) )Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I edited out the "yet" but you were too quick for me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Caught you!Click to expand...

I meant 'yet' as in next month on holiday!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So why'd you buy it if the result was irrelevant?
> 
> I already explained this earlier to Molly:haha: About being too embarrassed in the chemist to buy another test and thought if I change type I'm could fob it off as distrust of my initial choice:shrug:
> 
> I bet you all a pint I'm not with child. Pregnant, ok it's always a possibility, but not 'with child'- in 3 or 4 days AF will show:thumbup:Click to expand...

:-k A pint of Guinness might do me some good...


----------



## Mollykins

You are up rather late aren't you B?


----------



## addie25

I can't wait anymore!!! I want to know how many healthy embryos they have!!!!!! I guess I won't find out till tomorrow but I am having a hard time waiting!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You are up rather late aren't you B?

It's been an exciting day hasn't it? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I can't wait anymore!!! I want to know how many healthy embryos they have!!!!!! I guess I won't find out till tomorrow but I am having a hard time waiting!!!!

All will be revealed soon addie...and then the most amazing stuff can start to happen :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Why is the banana the most popular fruit? .... because it has appeal/a peel. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Addie... it is coming sweets. :awww: Soon you will be a beautious mommy to... twins?? :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Why is the banana the most popular fruit? .... because it has appeal/a peel. :haha:

So do oranges:shrug: Yep beddy byes for me Mother Molly:hugs: 

See you tomorrow m'lovelies:kiss::kiss::kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Why is the banana the most popular fruit? .... because it has appeal/a peel. :haha:
> 
> So do oranges:shrug: Yep beddy byes for me Mother Molly:hugs:
> 
> See you tomorrow m'lovelies:kiss::kiss::kiss: xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Sleep well monkey. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Bethany :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i cant get my photos to post :(


----------



## mummyApril

some more .... 
not sure if this is a double post? lol x
 



Attached Files:







SDC15170.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5









SDC15182.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









SDC15203.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









SDC15205.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









SDC15213.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

ok i got it..


----------



## mummyApril

scuse the double chin ew! and thats my dad with angel x


----------



## Mollykins

Aww... so beautiful April! Dreamy and magical! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> scuse the double chin ew! and thats my dad with angel x

Double chin? PffT!


----------



## mummyApril

me and my brothers, sisters, mum, dad (next to me) and step dad plus Jay :)
and my view of what i awoke to this morning :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







SDC15286.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 9









SDC15287.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8









SDC15297.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, the wedding looks spectacular! Really classy and beautiful. Your sis looks radiant:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I must retire. I think I've been quite rude enough for one evening.

Good night/day ladies, catch you all tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou my loveies but i am all out for now as i have to go to bed! am shattered and was meant to go to bed at 9 lol! whoops, wish i could go back and do it all again as it was so brilliant


----------



## addie25

Everyone looks so happy and lovely!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit and April! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night April....bet you have wedding type dreams :sleep::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm off to throw myself into some chores... make it look like I've done loads today. :haha:


----------



## poas

OMG Congratulations Trin :) I need to catch up on everything but saw the bfp list has gone up :)


----------



## Sarachka

lovely photos April!!!


----------



## addie25

I kno but I still can't wait!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lovely photos april, looks like you and the girls had a fantastic day :D Night to those going to bed...


----------



## poas

Oh and congratulations to Bethany, I might not be on for a few days and I think by then you'll be out of denial? Hope everyone is well today/this evening!


----------



## addie25

What is B in denial about. What did I miss??


----------



## firstbaby25

Night girlies... B remind me in a few days to say congrats yeah? I'll respect your wishes for now!

Molls enjoy your chores

Essie :shock: you're so young! And you're married double :shock: 

April :cloud9: I can't wait to get married I hope I'm not haggard when it happens! Your girls are gorgeous as ever :cloud9:...


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie! I'd be so the same if I was you... Dying to know everything and I'd almost definitely call the doctors if I had ANY questions as people are paying a lot of money...


----------



## addie25

Wait did B get a Bfp???? What's going on Turtles??????


----------



## x-ginge-x

addie25 said:


> Wait did B get a Bfp???? What's going on Turtles??????

shes denying the clearblue she did is a + blaming blue dye :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Omg!!!!!! I'll wait to celebrate till she believes it herself!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall....
> 
> Is anyone doing a home birth??
> 
> Me! (done 3 already)Click to expand...

I figured you would :hugs: My lovely Trin. You're going to be my Super Support Turtle when it comes close to my baby day; keeping me all calm and reminding me of little things I should have on hand, I just know it. So glad I have you!!!! :hugs:



Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall....
> 
> Is anyone doing a home birth??
> 
> We seriously considered it, but ended up opting for hospital but stay at home as long as possible amd come home as early as we can. Are you thinking about it?Click to expand...
> 
> We're doing it! It's our plan, anyway - should anything go wrong we're just up the hill from the hospital. But I've got a midwife and it's the plan to have a water birth at home. Sounds so cozy! :cloud9:
> 
> I keep wanting to say, "We're doing a home birth and I'm going to have a birthing pool, yadda yadda yadda" but it sounds so presumptuous on a subject I have no experience and that I have no guarantees will turn out as I'd like :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: that's what I'd have liked if we'd gone for homebirth. My midwife advised that we both needed to be 100% for it, or else dh would be anxious and not a great support for me. I do understand his concerns and I think if we this labour/birthgoes okay and we have another baby then we'd probably think about home birth for that one. I think it's great you're doing it, will be excited to hear how it goes.Click to expand...

My DH wasn't 100% for it until we watch The Business of Being Born. That changed his mind and he's been all for it ever since. He's kind of shy and a home-body (likes to be at home), too - so I think the home birth appeals to him in that nature as well because he won't have to be dealing with a lot of people.



mummyApril said:


> the room we stayed in :) my hair, the girls, me and my sister Victoria (bridesmaid)
> i will upload more after my bath :)

You looked so radiant, April! And your sister was a gorgeous bride! Looks like the girls had fun dressing up and the place you stayed looks like a Princess lives there!!! I love the bed!

Is that Jay who poked into the left side of the picture in your group shot?



HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?
> 
> Because she hasn't:shrug: It's a blue dye sneakypants.Click to expand...

LOL So funny. I'm laughing out loud over this. And I'm going to make a request for a PINK DYE TEST to be done tomorrow, Munkey :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> I'm off to throw myself into some chores... make it look like I've done loads today. :haha:

Oh, gosh I need to do that, too..... I've got like.... two hours to make it look like I've done something substantial... I can do that, right?? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Nice scan pics and bump, Clare!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

:-k I think I'll take a bump pic tomorrow.

I haven't taken one (for myself or for sharing) in several weeks. I don't feel any bigger, though :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall....
> 
> Is anyone doing a home birth??
> 
> Me! (done 3 already)Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you would :hugs: My lovely Trin. You're going to be my Super Support Turtle when it comes close to my baby day; keeping me all calm and reminding me of little things I should have on hand, I just know it. So glad I have you!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I asked before, but I can't recall....
> 
> Is anyone doing a home birth??Click to expand...
> 
> We seriously considered it, but ended up opting for hospital but stay at home as long as possible amd come home as early as we can. Are you thinking about it?Click to expand...
> 
> We're doing it! It's our plan, anyway - should anything go wrong we're just up the hill from the hospital. But I've got a midwife and it's the plan to have a water birth at home. Sounds so cozy! :cloud9:
> 
> I keep wanting to say, "We're doing a home birth and I'm going to have a birthing pool, yadda yadda yadda" but it sounds so presumptuous on a subject I have no experience and that I have no guarantees will turn out as I'd like :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: that's what I'd have liked if we'd gone for homebirth. My midwife advised that we both needed to be 100% for it, or else dh would be anxious and not a great support for me. I do understand his concerns and I think if we this labour/birthgoes okay and we have another baby then we'd probably think about home birth for that one. I think it's great you're doing it, will be excited to hear how it goes.Click to expand...
> 
> My DH wasn't 100% for it until we watch The Business of Being Born. That changed his mind and he's been all for it ever since. He's kind of shy and a home-body (likes to be at home), too - so I think the home birth appeals to him in that nature as well because he won't have to be dealing with a lot of people.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> the room we stayed in :) my hair, the girls, me and my sister Victoria (bridesmaid)
> i will upload more after my bath :)Click to expand...
> 
> You looked so radiant, April! And your sister was a gorgeous bride! Looks like the girls had fun dressing up and the place you stayed looks like a Princess lives there!!! I love the bed!
> 
> Is that Jay who poked into the left side of the picture in your group shot?
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all pretending Holly didn't get a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Because she hasn't:shrug: It's a blue dye sneakypants.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL So funny. I'm laughing out loud over this. And I'm going to make a request for a PINK DYE TEST to be done tomorrow, Munkey :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to throw myself into some chores... make it look like I've done loads today. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gosh I need to do that, too..... I've got like.... two hours to make it look like I've done something substantial... I can do that, right?? :haha:Click to expand...

If I can, you can. :haha: Remember, vacuuming a floor makes the room look 60% better than it was. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Ok I'm loosing it I just laughed for like 10 minutes bc dh asked me to clean the toilet :shrug: I can't wait anymoreeeeeeeeeee it's driving me loopy and he can clean the toilet and tub!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Right now... I am making him one of his favourite simple, but sinful pleasures... triple chocolate brownies. It's going to smell divine in here when he gets home... so much so that he won't mind that I didn't do the floors (or make our bed this morning). :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Right now... I am making him one of his favourite simple, but sinful pleasures... triple chocolate brownies. It's going to smell divine in here when he gets home... so much so that he won't mind that I didn't do the floors (or make our bed this morning). :haha:

Oh, boy! Lucky for me I've got some gluten free oreo-type cookies on hand! I can read your post about brownies without crying! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, I need to remove myself from this computer.... I think I may pass out from fatigue! I'm soooo tired. Didn't sleep well. What with the suspected gun shot that went off last night and all... And DH waking me up early and requesting some... action. :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Okay, I need to remove myself from this computer.... I think I may pass out from fatigue! I'm soooo tired. Didn't sleep well. What with the suspected gun shot that went off last night and all... And DH waking me up early and requesting some... action. :sleep:

Action eh? I say that possible gun shot got his blood... surging. :haha::blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I need to remove myself from this computer.... I think I may pass out from fatigue! I'm soooo tired. Didn't sleep well. What with the suspected gun shot that went off last night and all... And DH waking me up early and requesting some... action. :sleep:
> 
> Action eh? I say that possible gun shot got his blood... surging. :haha::blush:Click to expand...

I'll say! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

very nice bump/scan pics claire!

B, i just sent you a BBM invite. I hope your phone doesn't go violently buzzing in the middle of the night, getting you in trouble with the Mr. :trouble: U too Trin!! :happydance: Mine is 26CC3101 :D

April, lovely pics. the your girls looked so adorable and i loved the up do... hmm, what else...:-k Oh, yes! the lady in the chair looks rather lovely, must be the glow of pregnancy. u should tell her to join our group! :haha:

Luna, Trin - and at home birth? :bodyb: I recently saw an episode of A Baby Story and it really gave me a new appreciation for it. Now, granted, when the time comes, it won't be my option (b/c I'm a wimp) but the whole thing was just so amazing. there's a certain beauty in letting the body do what it will on its one without medical interference. :howdy: hats off to u two lovelies!

Addie. good luck getting sleep tonight! I am so excited for you! What time is the procedure so I can send u positive, healthy (twin) vibes from the south! 
:dust: for tomorrow!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Luna Marie! (<--- i just gave u that name, has a nice ring to it, no?). What are u up to this evening? I am watching the follow up show to the latest season of 16 & Pregnant. Dr. Drew is always making these girls cry! SMH


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie Love! Just woke up from a nap :blush: and now I've boiled some eggs - I am making salad for dinner tonight. I do need to go make the dressing for it. And I've got public broadcasting on and I'm watching Rick Steve's Europe! I know, I'm boring! Haha

I just love dr. Drew. He has a way with those girls to make them realize things they were otherwise in denial about, I think. He has a way with words, for sure. I haven't seen 16 and Pregnant in quite a while because we don't have cable anymore, but I used to dvr the crap out of that show! It used to annoying DH so much, lol. He hated it, but somehow he'd always end up watching it, too :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

April gorge pic's I imagine the whole day was stunning!!

Well luckily not all of reece's teachers are striking and un luckily for reece his teacher is in hehe!!!

2nd to last day yay!!

Any more shock BFP's last night (b)


----------



## Essie

April - Gorgeous pics. You look beautiful and Faye and Angel look adorable. It must've been an amazing day :cloud9:

.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie :shock: you're so young! And you're married double :shock:

We got married when I was 20, so been married 3 years now. It's our first "proper" anniversary next year though because we got married on the leap year day :thumbup: My DH is quite an old soul, he never really had a family growing up and he's a real homebody. I think people don't always guess we're as young as we are :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Morning turtles :wave:

Today I'm going with my mum to take my auntie home - a 70 mile trip :wacko: My mum is obsessed that I'm going to go into labour during the trip and insists I take my hospital bag with me. I love her, but she is really not the person I'd choose to be there if i did go into labour. So I've told the baby to stay firmly in there for today (not that i'm expecting anything to happen, still got 2 weeks til due date so i'd say i'm fairly safe).

What are everyone elses plans for the day?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

So I think today's test is darker than yesterday?? Excuse the horrible focus - trying to take a pic on the bathroom windowsill with 3 boys beating down the door was a little challenging :wacko: There's no tweaking or anything so the line is very much there irl (now I look at the pic I can't see it so well)

(I do realise that no amount of POAS will make beanie stick but don't really know what else to do :shrug: I'm not going for blood tests or anything and I have a box of 50:haha:)

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264369_10150305357584880_594719879_9293005_5088642_n.jpg

My work husband's house was broken into last night. He phoned me when he got home SO freaked out. He was all excited to go home because he was going off to buy his camera he has been obsessing about. Anyway, got home and the electric fence had been broken, back sliding doors broken. They stole stuff, but most importantly his racing bike :nope: I feel so bad for him. He wants to get a big dog now so I sent him a whole lot of adverts for dogs looking for homes. He had to have a guard from the security company sleep on his deck because the door wouldn't close (yes, we all have armed response :wacko:)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, let's do it your way then B.... when is AF due? Is there a time that you will begin to doubt your steadfast belief that you are not pregnant and test?
> 
> Oh and I agree with Trin... absolutely no tilting or squinting required. :thumbup:
> 
> Well Molly my cycle has been crazy this month, after about 10 months of O'ing on day 18 I suddenly O'd on aroundish day 26:wacko: (UK trip? 2 recent mc's?) Anyway I'm all out of sync! My CBFM which I set pre-england when I started bleeding says I'm on day 37-so looks like I'm gonna be having a 40 day-er this month! I usually come on on CD 32 ish but as I said this morning to the UK girls (and Trin:haha:) it's all tit over arse this month my cycleClick to expand...

Let me preface this by saying I am not saying you are pregnant, nor am I putting ANY pressure on you whatsoever, _but_, is it _possible_ that that opk was positive on day 26 because it was actually picking up hcg :shrug:

*runs swiftly from flying Branston pickles*


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So... I'm crazy. Yeah yeah, we all knew it eh? :haha: Well, I just remembered that at my OB appointment on Monday, my doctor measured my belly and then eye squinted and measured again... and then again, a third time. Said nothing of it but when I sat back up she was looking through my chart and says, "Seeing as you've had two successful vaginal deliveries I want to offer to you the option of induction... of course I want to wait and see how you progress. We can talk more about it at your 36 week appointment when I check your cervix." I just nodded and cataloged the information and now I just put it together. Baby has been measuring big in the u/s's and all... so I went and laid down on my bed just now with my sewing tape measure and measured from pubic bone to top of my uterus... 37 cm. :saywhat: I have to be wrong right??
> 
> Surely not Molly? That's the same measurement as mine if you're correct?? :shrug:Click to expand...

You have to push in quite firmly and really get onto the top of bebe's bum. If you're just measuring the top of the uterus you will be out by a few cm


----------



## TrinityMom

April, the wedding pictures are absolutely fairytale-beautiful! And you and your girls are just GORGEOUS!!!!!

I missed quite a conversation last night :shock: lady gardens doing things lady gardens never should do :rofl: I had to restrain myself form falling off my chair laughing!

Right, off to drop my mom off at her nail appointment - apparently the fact that the midwife has put me on half days is fab for my mom because I can drive her around :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning turtletonians :flower:

Today, I promise not to be rude or led astray by the likes of HollyMonkey! She's a terrible influence on me you know :winkwink:

Today is a doing day - I alternate a day in the house pottering with a day out and about as everything is tiring and makes me want to :sleep: so I'm being terribly sensible eh? 

So, I'll be posting a batch of turtle mail today :happydance: I'm trying to make sure everyone gets a little something from me but I apologise in advance if bebe comes before I get to you :blush:

Anyhooooo, I'm going to get my shower and prepare for the days events...it's beautifully sunny at the moment but not too hot :thumbup:

Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Kit :flower:, thinking of you a lot these days :winkwink:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just saying good morning to you all from my lurking device but will have a proper catch up later when LO is napping, she's full of beans today so hard to write for too long just now!

As an exercise of self preservation I'm leaving it at a possible CB false positive since it's very pale this morning and waiting now for AF. For the first time ever! Wow I must really be getting old and wise now! In the light of my and Jaynie's recent experiences you will understand why and I humbly thank you in advance my dear turtles for respecting this decision of mine :fool:

Trin just saw your line when I came on and looking good, looking good. Deffo darker :thumbup:

Xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> So I think today's test is darker than yesterday?? Excuse the horrible focus - trying to take a pic on the bathroom windowsill with 3 boys beating down the door was a little challenging :wacko: There's no tweaking or anything so the line is very much there irl (now I look at the pic I can't see it so well)
> 
> (I do realise that no amount of POAS will make beanie stick but don't really know what else to do :shrug: I'm not going for blood tests or anything and I have a box of 50:haha:)
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264369_10150305357584880_594719879_9293005_5088642_n.jpg

I can see it easily Trin even thought the focus is very blurred. You'll have better perspective on the strength of the line :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Same here Kit, sunny but not too hot! Animal and pottering at home day for us too, gonna finish Holly's desk :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Kit :flower:, thinking of you a lot these days :winkwink:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi emandi :wave:

Thanks my lovely - same goes. How are you and your little prune doing? Are you managing the yuckiness of the first tri and your job ok? Hope the crazy hunger isn't getting to you too much. 

You're so quiet these days....I hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG the thought of my racing bike being stolen :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just saying good morning to you all from my lurking device but will have a proper catch up later when LO is napping, she's full of beans today so hard to write for too long just now!
> 
> As an exercise of self preservation I'm leaving it at a possible CB false positive since it's very pale this morning and waiting now for AF. For the first time ever! Wow I must really be getting old and wise now! In the light of my and Jaynie's recent experiences you will understand why and I humbly thank you in advance my dear turtles for respecting this decision of mine :fool:
> 
> Trin just saw your line when I came on and looking good, looking good. Deffo darker :thumbup:
> 
> Xxxxx

You have my complete understanding dear Bethany, and I virtually step back from any kind of teasing/taunting/discussing about this matter until you say otherwise :thumbup: tease: - sorry, just had to let that last bit out before going cold turkey)

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG the thought of my racing bike being stolen :cry:

I thought you might be deeply affected by this story :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY ADDIE!!!

:flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just a random thing, I was Googling CB false positives last night and fell on a pregnancy forum discussing the issue but I didn't notice at first that it was a surrogate mother's site. So they chatted away like us but there was just something odd about the way they put things and I was thinking how strange these women were, saying things like "when I was pregnant with my own children" and siggys saying they've had 2 kids but were now trying for one of their own, and when the penny dropped I was like :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG the thought of my racing bike being stolen :cry:

I know! I thought of you immediately!

He just bbmed me and said every time he starts to get excited about something the rug gets pulled out from under him :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just a random thing, I was Googling CB false positives last night and fell on a pregnancy forum discussing the issue but I didn't notice at first that it was a surrogate mother's site. So they chatted away like us but there was just something odd about the way they put things and I was thinking how strange these women were, saying things like "when I was pregnant with my own children" and siggys saying they've had 2 kids but were now trying for one of their own, and when the penny dropped I was like :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

That's so interesting! I don't think I could surrogate for a stranger but I would for someone close to me. It must be such a selfless, difficult thing to do


----------



## TrinityMom

I woke up with a flipping sore throat and cough this morning :dohh: I am so over this sickness!!!!!! :growlmad:

I should be doing my accounts, but I think I'll start my book from Kit while I'm waiting for my patient instead...much more fun :coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Addie,

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/175/1011105/Good%20Luck%20Mouse.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

Hayley! You're almost on ML!!!

https://www.wired.com/images_blogs/photos/uncategorized/2008/01/29/hang_in_there.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

It was interesting, when they got bfp's they were really excited about telling the parents to be! So selfless, you gotta enjoy being pregnant and not have GD for that!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just a random thing, I was Googling CB false positives last night and fell on a pregnancy forum discussing the issue but I didn't notice at first that it was a surrogate mother's site. So they chatted away like us but there was just something odd about the way they put things and I was thinking how strange these women were, saying things like "when I was pregnant with my own children" and siggys saying they've had 2 kids but were now trying for one of their own, and when the penny dropped I was like :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> That's so interesting! I don't think I could surrogate for a stranger but I would for someone close to me. It must be such a selfless, difficult thing to doClick to expand...

Agreed - completely selfless. I'm not sure if I could go through this for someone else but then I'm at the "had enough" stage :wacko: I might be a little too selfish I think :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG the thought of my racing bike being stolen :cry:
> 
> I know! I thought of you immediately!
> 
> He just bbmed me and said every time he starts to get excited about something the rug gets pulled out from under him :cry:Click to expand...

Poor guy :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I woke up with a flipping sore throat and cough this morning :dohh: I am so over this sickness!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I should be doing my accounts, but I think I'll start my book from Kit while I'm waiting for my patient instead...much more fun :coffee:

Ahh, I hope it's a pleasant read...certainly not high brow but a bit of escapism maybe :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

APRIL!! Wow what fab pics, it looks WONDERFUL!! It's funny but because it was a week day wedding I was thinking it was maybe a plain kind, (I've had friends who have got married in a neat skirt and jacket on a weekday afternoon:haha:) but it was a proper fairytale wedding:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: You and your sis look stunning:hugs: Where was it? Anywhere I might know?

ADDIE!Good luck for Healthy Egg Day!:hugs::flower::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How are you doing today Jaynie?:flower: You have turtle mail coming soon, I didn't want to just scrawl you a note though like I did for Sarachka and Kit:haha: but want to write a longer letter with nice things in it to you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am a lazy bum. I am a lazy bum. I am a lazy bum. 

They say confronting your issues is halfway towards solving them:shrug:

I want turtle friends to come and chat to me in the garden while I paint my desk, or that failing the BnB radio option https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0005.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/belzme.gif Please do not let me power post


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha you're in luck, Holly's just woken up. Off to cook some luncheon...


----------



## mummyApril

ah thankyou B, it was at Quendon hall near stansted, and it was amazing :) i really want to go back :(


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 

I have today off to rest before take that 

Robbie robbie robbie


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I have today off to rest before take that
> 
> Robbie robbie robbie

Good morning Crunchster :wave:

Ooooo, I'd love to see Take That! However it would definitely be Gary, Gary, Gary for me :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: thanks B - I have had a busy morning this morning - up early then in to town to register at the agency that have this job that I have the interview for! Then I bought healthy lunch and breakfast and I am on a healthy life kick seeing as that seems to me to be the only thing stopping me from a sticky :bfp: thanks :hugs: for the mail and you don't have to rush to send it i'll love it all the same :kiss:

Soooo Kit! Not long at all for you, anything in particular you have to do in your house? I just watched a pre recorded teen mom haha: my mum hasn't deleted any since I went mad last time)... Now I have to look like I have done some work :rofl:

Good luck today Addie - hope you get the news you want :) and that all goes well and you will in fact be pregnant with healthy stickies soon :thumbup: 

Lover - how is your strike? Thanks for talking it all out with me yesterday :thumbup: I am a great talker, more than a cryer and it doesn't work out too well when Adam is about as emotive as a staple. In fact, we had a huge fight last night... :cry: and I didn't know what to do, he has that 'i don't care' thing nailed and it really gets to me. 

I've stopped bleeding today so I think I will test tomorrow make sure that I am not I then have to ring the docs and tell them as they wanted to take my blood again but that made me sad as the last time they took my bloods it was a happy-ish time (I was still a little worried about the digi) sooooo that's my on topic discussion. I think that it will be negative because I think beanie stopped growing on the day I found out hence why test lines weren't getting darker and digi not going up... :shrug: I don't know enough about these things... 

Trin - here's some :dust: line is better than yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Jaynie :hugs:

Nope, nothing really to do in the house - all spare rooms are even done ready for when we have the first visitors after baby :thumbup:

I'm just sorting loose ends, but nothing that I absolutely have to do. 

When is your interview lovely? What's it for? Think I've missed some info :dohh:

Also, yes, a test after bleeding is best. Although it may still show a faint positive so soon, so be prepared for that :hug:

:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie - enjoy your Take That party :haha: I wish that I was going but also that I was going when I was 10! 

Kit you may be right - I might not do it tomorrow in light of the fact that I have a job interview. I posted yesterday that I had randomly applied for one job to make me feel better and productive! I got a call back yesterday saying that I had an interview tomorrow. It's tomorrow at a big laboratory in Warrington a bit of a nightmare to get to but I am test ready (passed my theory)... It's an administrator/scheduling job... I hope I get it, I think that full time work will be good for me and my small ttc obsessed brain. I am allowed too much time to think about my life :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie..after my MC, it took a clear week after the bleeding had stopped to get a completely negative test.

I'm hoping tomorrow's interview leads to good things my lovely...you deserve a break and I hope this is it :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Lol - I last saw them when I was 13 at wembley ...... 

Love it .... 

Good luck jaynie my love !!! 

April you look amazing ! What a fabbo looking wedding


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Jaynie..after my MC, it took a clear week after the bleeding had stopped to get a completely negative test.
> 
> I'm hoping tomorrow's interview leads to good things my lovely...you deserve a break and I hope this is it :hugs:

I was also the same - I had to go back when it was negative so I had to test quite a few times and used the ic's.... Took a little while to go negative xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Jaynie..after my MC, it took a clear week after the bleeding had stopped to get a completely negative test.
> 
> I'm hoping tomorrow's interview leads to good things my lovely...you deserve a break and I hope this is it :hugs:

Thanks :hugs: you were further though and you fell preggo that cycle so i'm going for hormones being a good thing :thumbup: I so hope that I fall this month... I just want one, just one... 

This job would be awesome for us, any money struggles we have - come from the fact that we are never working full time together. I do full time and he has a part time and vice versa and his job is pretty secure and this will be awesome for us and saving and the house. 

I am kinda mad that he hasn't asked me how I am :shrug: call me a mard but I expect my OH to be a bit bothered about me... Am I wrong?


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> So I think today's test is darker than yesterday?? Excuse the horrible focus - trying to take a pic on the bathroom windowsill with 3 boys beating down the door was a little challenging :wacko: There's no tweaking or anything so the line is very much there irl (now I look at the pic I can't see it so well)
> 
> (I do realise that no amount of POAS will make beanie stick but don't really know what else to do :shrug: I'm not going for blood tests or anything and I have a box of 50:haha:)
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264369_10150305357584880_594719879_9293005_5088642_n.jpg[/IMG
> 
> My work husband's house was broken into last night. He phoned me when he got home SO freaked out. He was all excited to go home because he was going off to buy his camera he has been obsessing about. Anyway, got home
> 
> and the electric fence had been broken, back sliding doors broken. They stole stuff, but most importantly his racing bike :nope: I feel so bad for him. He wants to get a big dog now so I sent him a whole lot of adverts for dogs looking for homes. He had to have a guard from the security company sleep on his deck because the door wouldn't close (yes, we all have armed response
> :wacko:)[/QUOTE
> 
> It does look darker!!!:thumbup: that is so scary to come home and see your house has been broken in 2. Did he find a dog he likes?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just a random thing, I was Googling CB false positives last night and fell on a pregnancy forum discussing the issue but I didn't notice at first that it was a surrogate mother's site. So they chatted away like us but there was just something odd about the way they put things and I was thinking how strange these women were, saying things like "when I was pregnant with my own children" and siggys saying they've had 2 kids but were now trying for one of their own, and when the penny dropped I was like :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> That's so interesting! I don't think I could surrogate for a stranger but I would for someone close to me. It must be such a selfless, difficult thing to doClick to expand...
> 
> Agreed - completely selfless. I'm not sure if I could go through this for
> someone else but then I'm at the "had enough" stage :wacko: I might be a
> little too selfish I think :blush:Click to expand...

At one point my brother asked me If he and his wife could not have children bc she could not carry them would I. He wasn't even engaged yet but I guess he was 30 he was getting worried I dont know. ( he's 33 now and engaged) When I told DH he said never would he be ok with that. He didn't want me to get sick or die carrying someone baby. I reminded him its not the 1800s lol n I would make it out alive :haha: it's still a hard decision and I don't know what I would do if my brothers ever asked me for real.


----------



## Crunchie

My best mate for my birthday bought me a huge old fashioned sweet jar that looks fab in my kitchen... The skinny cow filled it with bags of choclate buttons .... It's been tormenting me ever since and I only have 1 bag left in there 

I am So ashamed !!! 

Addie - hope your ok my love xxx


----------



## addie25

I am doing ok just anxious I want my appointment to come already. I have to wait tilL 10:45am to hear how many healthy ones we have and get the procedure done!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is only 8am!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> My best mate for my birthday bought me a huge old fashioned sweet jar that looks fab in my kitchen... The skinny cow filled it with bags of choclate buttons .... It's been tormenting me ever since and I only have 1 bag left in there
> 
> I am So ashamed !!!
> 
> Addie - hope your ok my love xxx

Such a bitch! :haha: 

I am on a health kick with sarachka in order to get preggo. I have never wanted it more than now :) Crunch - you got pregnant through the stress of thinking that you were infertile right?? PCOS?? I'm just curious ya know...


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My best mate for my birthday bought me a huge old fashioned sweet jar that looks fab in my kitchen... The skinny cow filled it with bags of choclate buttons .... It's been tormenting me ever since and I only have 1 bag left in there
> 
> I am So ashamed !!!
> 
> Addie - hope your ok my love xxx
> 
> Such a bitch! :haha:
> 
> I am on a health kick with sarachka in order to get preggo. I have never wanted it more than now :) Crunch - you got pregnant through the stress of thinking that you were infertile right?? PCOS?? I'm just curious ya know...Click to expand...

Oh jaynie - I turned nuts if I am honest......when we first TTC I was so easy going ....It was my DH that really wanted to try....after the MC something switched in my brain... it was ALL I could think about !! lots of tears and I was so jealous of a close friend at the time who was preggo I thought I was such a monster !! how can you be jealous of a friend you know has also been trying for a year ??? 

Its all our hormones.....when I went for that scan in Jan I was expecting them to tell me ....nope your not even ovulating !! I was so negative.....and sometimes I still am :shrug:

Dh was on those wellman tablets....but he is a big drinker and a little "cuddly" and it would have been my next step to get us both in tip top shape :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I might try those tablets because they have maca in them! :thumbup: everything solved! I am gonna try to be positive but i am glad that it can happen when even the ladies despair is all i wanted to know! 

Just one more time... Do y'all think I will have a :baby: at some point in the next 3 years??


----------



## Crunchie

Of course !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

of course jaynie dont be silly!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Fanks! Sometimes it's dead easy to be silly in my own head and then if i say it out loud the reasoned side of me tells e it's stupid - I guess TTC is just such a crappy place that we all start to doubt our own bodies :nope: :sad2: 

I'm going to watch transformers after 'work' :happydance: I wanted to watch Bad Teachers but OH didn't and i'm paving the way for him to take me to see HP soon and he doesn't really like that! tit for tat innit?


----------



## Sarachka

here's the moment I died and went to heaven on Saturday

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7jcP8qiKkg


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I think I might try those tablets because they have maca in them! :thumbup: everything solved! I am gonna try to be positive but i am glad that it can happen when even the ladies despair is all i wanted to know!
> 
> Just one more time... Do y'all think I will have a :baby: at some point in the next 3 years??

No you'll have 2 i reckon:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I might try those tablets because they have maca in them! :thumbup: everything solved! I am gonna try to be positive but i am glad that it can happen when even the ladies despair is all i wanted to know!
> 
> Just one more time... Do y'all think I will have a :baby: at some point in the next 3 years??
> 
> No you'll have 2 i reckon:hugs:Click to expand...

Honestly can't tell you how :lol: :D :cloud9: :wohoo: :sad2: all in one go that actually made me...


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I might try those tablets because they have maca in them! :thumbup: everything solved! I am gonna try to be positive but i am glad that it can happen when even the ladies despair is all i wanted to know!
> 
> Just one more time... Do y'all think I will have a :baby: at some point in the next 3 years??
> 
> No you'll have 2 i reckon:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly can't tell you how :lol: :D :cloud9: :wohoo: :sad2: all in one go that actually made me...Click to expand...

And i mean it... That was the last time I ask that question :sulk: I am doing my own head in with sadness and misery... It's not like it's the actual end of the world is it... I am still a bit randomly emotional though... It's getting to be funny how easy I find it to cry this week. Because I NEVER cry in a 'personal' way - except when nice people die, even then it's in private, serious ice queen.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun Crunch! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0023.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I might try those tablets because they have maca in them! :thumbup: everything solved! I am gonna try to be positive but i am glad that it can happen when even the ladies despair is all i wanted to know!
> 
> Just one more time... Do y'all think I will have a :baby: at some point in the next 3 years??
> 
> No you'll have 2 i reckon:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly can't tell you how :lol: :D :cloud9: :wohoo: :sad2: all in one go that actually made me...Click to expand...
> 
> And i mean it... That was the last time I ask that question :sulk: I am doing my own head in with sadness and misery... It's not like it's the actual end of the world is it... I am still a bit randomly emotional though... It's getting to be funny how easy I find it to cry this week. Because I NEVER cry in a 'personal' way - except when nice people die, even then it's in private, serious ice queen.Click to expand...

That's the funny thing with early mc's, they're the loss of something so invisible but it's crazy the impact they have, I guess since they can be such a catalyst for reflection on the whole of your life and future desires, and it's always overwhelming being confronted with such thoughts. I think especially when you don't already have a kid already to bring things back into perspective (and scream unsympathetically to you for their dinner:hissy:)-you can really be left turning it over in your mind:wacko: But the sadness does pass Jayniebabe and you'll have your :baby: or 2 or 3 and you'll no longer have the scars of today:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Afternoooooon turtles!

Hows everyone doing today! 

Trin- hows ur newly little bean?

Sarahka- I dont like glee but DAMMMMMN i love that song! I was singing along watching your video and bopping my head!:blush:

Jaynie- Keep that positive mind that i know you have! stick to your little action plan....keep your mind busy! :D

Holly- any conclusion on the preg tests? I had a look and im not sure if i have line eye because i can see a big fat blue line!?!??!?!!!!!!!!!!!

Is there any turtle babies arrived yet?

Hope everyone is doing ok! 

Forgot to mention this is my first day i have had no pains or aches its nice but i kinda want them back just so i know my bean is getting snug :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Cassie! You'll be right i'm sure symptoms come and go to play with your head you'll probably wake up with a bunch of something else in a few days :hugs:. I'm fine, back to poso thinking now :shrug: way I see it I ain't got a choice in that there is no point wallowing. Like I said it isn't the actual end of the world is it? The OH is taking me to the flicks tonight and then tomorrow my mummy is back and we will no doubt talk it out over some :wine: and then i'll be ok! Allll better.


----------



## Mollykins

30 weeks. :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Cassie:hi: I'm sure your beanie is very comfy already, prepare yourself for the nausea to come along now the aches and pains have gone:haha:

I'm lying fallow on testing for a while, to let this crazy cycle of mine work itself out without my brain getting too involved for once! I have a bad feeling about it _if I am pregnant _since things just aren't all coming together as they should be, so I'm not going to put myself in my own firing line!!!!


----------



## cassie04

*Jaynie- nothing is better than having a sit down with your mum and getting mortal drunk and having a chin wag! plus the more drunk you get your mum, the more interesting view points she has (At least thats what i am alwasy shocked by my mum)! Keep that beautiful chin up like i know you will!

Mollykins- 30 weeks how exciting! I would love to feel your bump! is it big? I have never had any pregnant friends or family members really to feel a preg belly! 

Holly- Finger crossed that bean is so snug its practically snoring!  What are your periods like? do they vary? how long have you been TTC #2?*


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Molly for 30 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Good Luck today, Addie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for darker line, Trin!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

*fingers crossed for you today Addinka our lovely*


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I'm total opposite to you in that respect, I cry at the drop of a hat!!


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, all that yelling really took it out of me....... :haha:

So today's the busy day for me!! I've got to run up to the dealership and get the new car's license plates - but that's a good 45 minute drive from my house. Then I need to stop by the grocery and pick up a few things.

And then I need to do laundry like there's no tomorrow and get all our clothes and towels packed. And finish the dishes with the camping stuff and get all that packed. And get the other camping bins sorted and cleaned out. And, and, and, and..................!!!!!

We leave tomorrow morning! We're sooo excited! And DH's parents will be there - not sure if I've said, yet. They are from Wisconsin, so half way across the US from us and they left last weekend and have been driving out here. I'm SOO excited! I just love my MIL, she's a dear sweet woman, one of the nicest people I know. :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I'm total opposite to you in that respect, I cry at the drop of a hat!!

Me, too :haha:


----------



## addie25

All went well they put 2 embryos in me one is a carrier and one is not a carrier. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Sarachka

wooooo Addie!!! I bet you daredn't move!


----------



## LittleSpy

Happy 30 weeks, Molly!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I'm total opposite to you in that respect, I cry at the drop of a hat!!
> 
> Me, too :haha:Click to expand...

Me 3 !


----------



## mummyApril

hope it went well for you Addie x


----------



## mummyApril

yay molly for 30 weeks! welcome to the boring squash lol


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie..after my MC, it took a clear week after the bleeding had stopped to get a completely negative test.
> 
> I'm hoping tomorrow's interview leads to good things my lovely...you deserve a break and I hope this is it :hugs:
> 
> Thanks :hugs: you were further though and you fell preggo that cycle so i'm going for hormones being a good thing :thumbup: I so hope that I fall this month... I just want one, just one...
> 
> This job would be awesome for us, any money struggles we have - come from the fact that we are never working full time together. I do full time and he has a part time and vice versa and his job is pretty secure and this will be awesome for us and saving and the house.
> 
> I am kinda mad that he hasn't asked me how I am :shrug: call me a mard but I expect my OH to be a bit bothered about me... Am I wrong?Click to expand...

No Jaynie, you're not wrong but Adam will never feel this experience like you have - how could he? He does care I'm sure but men are a strange breed sometimes and communication of feelings on a tricky subject doesn't come easy to them. Also, if he's like most men, he'll be worried about saying the right thing, or just not know what the right thing to say is. If he asks you how you feel..well..... can of worms :wacko: Trust me though - he cares :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Should I test :shrug::fool:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I think I might try those tablets because they have maca in them! :thumbup: everything solved! I am gonna try to be positive but i am glad that it can happen when even the ladies despair is all i wanted to know!
> 
> Just one more time... Do y'all think I will have a :baby: at some point in the next 3 years??

PFFFTTTT!!! YES! Goes without saying my lovely....oh yes, you shall be a mummy to at least one :baby: in the not too distant future :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

my mum was meant to come over to give me my b day present, she said she would pop over after her appointment in Southend, i just texted her and asked if she was still popping in, and i got a text saying shes still in lakeside :/ should be used to it by now, but hate being treated like im stupid! sigh


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> *
> 
> Holly- Finger crossed that bean is so snug its practically snoring!  What are your periods like? do they vary? how long have you been TTC #2?*

Well *Cassie*:flower: Just to fill you in since the other Turtles know my story inside out and back to front, right down to what colour knickers I wear at what point in my cycle:fool:

I got my periods back last August when I stopped breastfeeding LO, and started ttc in September but had one or two "getting back to normal" cycles which were a bit unpredictable. Then they settled down by about December to regular 32ish day (O on day 18ish) cycles, and I fell pregnant on my January cycle but miscarried at 6 weeks, and then fell pregnant again in early April, and miscarried again at just short of 6weeks. Hence my reluctance to go overboard with early testing now:haha: Plus I don't think I'm pregnant, I've done pink dye tests that are negative and have a fundamental distrust of all blue-dye tests (with the exception of *Digitus Almightius*) and have zero symptoms so for me I'm not pregnant and am not wasting anymore precious holiday ice-cream money on tests:icecream:

Voila! Mon histoire ttc!:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hayley! You're almost on ML!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.wired.com/images_blogs/photos/uncategorized/2008/01/29/hang_in_there.jpg

I most certainly am woohoooo only 1 more shift:happydance::happydance::happydance:







LunaLady said:


> Phew, all that yelling really took it out of me....... :haha:
> 
> So today's the busy day for me!! I've got to run up to the dealership and get the new car's license plates - but that's a good 45 minute drive from my house. Then I need to stop by the grocery and pick up a few things.
> 
> And then I need to do laundry like there's no tomorrow and get all our clothes and towels packed. And finish the dishes with the camping stuff and get all that packed. And get the other camping bins sorted and cleaned out. And, and, and, and..................!!!!!
> 
> We leave tomorrow morning! We're sooo excited! And DH's parents will be there - not sure if I've said, yet. They are from Wisconsin, so half way across the US from us and they left last weekend and have been driving out here. I'm SOO excited! I just love my MIL, she's a dear sweet woman, one of the nicest people I know. :cloud9:


Hope you have a lovely trip:thumbup:, busy Luna today!!!:wacko:




addie25 said:


> All went well they put 2 embryos in me one is a carrier and one is not a carrier. Hope all goes well.

:happydance:glad all went well:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

oh and baby has been breech for almost a week now :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> 30 weeks. :shock:

Oh my word!!!!!! Already!

Did you get OH to check your measurements last night?


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Should I test :shrug::fool:

Yes!!!:fool: 

Don't type too vigorously Addie!! 

When can you really start testing? Have you got some 10miu strips?:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> All went well they put 2 embryos in me one is a carrier and one is not a carrier. Hope all goes well.

Addie...can you tell a slightly stoopid turtle what exactly this means for you? I am assuming all has gone to plan? :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> yay molly for 30 weeks! welcome to the boring squash lol

You're just Squashist April:haha: Your mum could have met my mum today:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> All went well they put 2 embryos in me one is a carrier and one is not a carrier. Hope all goes well.
> 
> Addie...can you tell a slightly stoopid turtle what exactly this means for you? I am assuming all has gone to plan? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes does the fact that one is a carrier have any signifigance?


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> my mum was meant to come over to give me my b day present, she said she would pop over after her appointment in Southend, i just texted her and asked if she was still popping in, and i got a text saying shes still in lakeside :/ should be used to it by now, but hate being treated like im stupid! sigh

:hugs:April that's pooey i hope she does turn up i hate being let down

Bethany-what's going on with ya wee sticks lovely ?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> oh and baby has been breech for almost a week now :(

Don't worry April...loads of time to switcheroo :thumbup: 

Sorry your mum hasn't been round :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my mum was meant to come over to give me my b day present, she said she would pop over after her appointment in Southend, i just texted her and asked if she was still popping in, and i got a text saying shes still in lakeside :/ should be used to it by now, but hate being treated like im stupid! sigh
> 
> :hugs:April that's pooey i hope she does turn up i hate being let down
> 
> Bethany-what's going on with ya wee sticks lovely ?Click to expand...

I've kicked the habit Hayley. I'm wearing weestick patches and have a hypnotherapy session this evening:fool:

Nah just broke for weestick funds and not interested really, the pink dye tests are neggo-tive and I have no symptoms or vibes so that's what counts:thumbup: If in a weeks time there's been no bleeding then I may resume weestick action but for the moment I'm giving myself a bloomin' break!!!

Only one more shift until daytime BnB for you missy!:dance:\\:D/


----------



## new mummy2010

nate still breech april dont worry like kit says weeks yet for us !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> All went well they put 2 embryos in me one is a carrier and one is not a carrier. Hope all goes well.
> 
> Addie...can you tell a slightly stoopid turtle what exactly this means for you? I am assuming all has gone to plan? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes does the fact that one is a carrier have any signifigance?Click to expand...

I was going to ask the same thing! Isn't being a carrier a bad thing :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my mum was meant to come over to give me my b day present, she said she would pop over after her appointment in Southend, i just texted her and asked if she was still popping in, and i got a text saying shes still in lakeside :/ should be used to it by now, but hate being treated like im stupid! sigh
> 
> :hugs:April that's pooey i hope she does turn up i hate being let down
> 
> Bethany-what's going on with ya wee sticks lovely ?Click to expand...
> 
> I've kicked the habit Hayley. I'm wearing weestick patches and have a hypnotherapy session this evening:shrug:
> 
> Nah just broke for weestick funds and not interested really, the pink dye tests are neggo-tive and I have no symptoms or vibes so that's what counts:thumbup: If in a week's time there's been no bleeding then I may resume weestick action but for the moment I'm giving myself a bloomin' break!!!
> 
> Only one more shift until daytime BnB for you missy!:dance:\\:D/Click to expand...

:haha:

I love how Hayley's mat leave signifies the start of daytime B&B - of course it does but 'tis funny :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! My mom took me to lunch (horrid food, I sent it back) and then went SHHHHOOOOOOPPPPPPPPIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!
I made her stop for lunch and then coffee so I wasn't walking for 4 hours :wacko: She bought a whole lot of clothes for the boys and 2 PS2 games and another controller so they can play 2-player games. It was :fool: when I got home. Such excitement!

I am exhausticated :sleep:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freckin bargin! Very.co.uk


Changer reduced from £122 to £30 :happydance:
https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5714/chnager.jpg


wardrobe reduced from 299 to 75 :happydance:
https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6691/wardf.jpg

cot bed reduced from £249 to £100:happydance:
https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7104/nurseryk.jpg

trunk storage reduced from £150 to £56
https://img863.imageshack.us/img863/6134/trunk.jpg

bargain of the century!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

This is what DH wants to do for his birthday
https://www.mosesmabhidastadium.co.za/attractions.aspx?id=1


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Should I test :shrug::fool:
> 
> Yes!!!:fool:
> 
> Don't type too vigorously Addie!!
> 
> When can you really start testing? Have you got some 10miu strips?:happydance:Click to expand...


I go the 11th for a blood test but I may test the 6th and see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my mum was meant to come over to give me my b day present, she said she would pop over after her appointment in Southend, i just texted her and asked if she was still popping in, and i got a text saying shes still in lakeside :/ should be used to it by now, but hate being treated like im stupid! sigh
> 
> :hugs:April that's pooey i hope she does turn up i hate being let down
> 
> Bethany-what's going on with ya wee sticks lovely ?Click to expand...
> 
> I've kicked the habit Hayley. I'm wearing weestick patches and have a hypnotherapy session this evening:fool:
> 
> Nah just broke for weestick funds and not interested really, the pink dye tests are neggo-tive and I have no symptoms or vibes so that's what counts:thumbup: If in a weeks time there's been no bleeding then I may resume weestick action but for the moment I'm giving myself a bloomin' break!!!
> 
> Only one more shift until daytime BnB for you missy!:dance:\\:D/Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhhhhh i see :haha:, well like you keep saying you want a brill holiday with water sports and drinky poo's!!!!!:thumbup:

so hopefully in your case you will make Brittney bebe:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Whew! My mom took me to lunch (horrid food, I sent it back) and then went SHHHHOOOOOOPPPPPPPPIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!
> I made her stop for lunch and then coffee so I wasn't walking for 4 hours :wacko: She bought a whole lot of clothes for the boys and 2 PS2 games and another controller so they can play 2-player games. It was :fool: when I got home. Such excitement!
> 
> I am exhausticated :sleep:

How disappointing about the food - I hate that! What was up with it?

Ooooo, watch out, the console addiction may yet get a hold on you all :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freckin bargin! Very.co.uk


Changer reduced from £122 to £30 :happydance:
https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5714/chnager.jpg


wardrobe reduced from 299 to 75 :happydance:
https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6691/wardf.jpg

cot bed reduced from £249 to £100:happydance:
https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7104/nurseryk.jpg

trunk storage reduced from £150 to £56
https://img863.imageshack.us/img863/6134/trunk.jpg

bargain of the century!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> Freckin bargin! Very.co.uk
> 
> 
> bargain of the century!!!!

I love a bargain! Those are :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Whew! My mom took me to lunch (horrid food, I sent it back) and then went SHHHHOOOOOOPPPPPPPPIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!
> I made her stop for lunch and then coffee so I wasn't walking for 4 hours :wacko: She bought a whole lot of clothes for the boys and 2 PS2 games and another controller so they can play 2-player games. It was :fool: when I got home. Such excitement!
> 
> I am exhausticated :sleep:
> 
> How disappointing about the food - I hate that! What was up with it?
> 
> Ooooo, watch out, the console addiction may yet get a hold on you all :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think it was divine punishment :haha: I was having a last unhealthy meal before switching to healthy preggy food (not GD crazy healthy tho :haha:)
So I ordered nachos. But they were dry and no salsa and plain avo instead of spicy guacamole :shrug:
Nevermind. I had coconut and veggie Won Tons now :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> This is what DH wants to do for his birthday
> https://www.mosesmabhidastadium.co.za/attractions.aspx?id=1

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> This is what DH wants to do for his birthday
> https://www.mosesmabhidastadium.co.za/attractions.aspx?id=1

O.M.G. :shock:

Rather him than me - too scary!


----------



## kit_cat

Clare...fabbo bebe furniture and fabulous bargains! Did you snap them all up?


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Clare...fabbo bebe furniture and fabulous bargains! Did you snap them all up?

Hell yeah :fool::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Clare...fabbo bebe furniture and fabulous bargains! Did you snap them all up?
> 
> Hell yeah :fool::haha:Click to expand...

Good girl! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have decided to embrace where I am so here is a poppyseed celebration :happydance:

https://www.cartoonstock.com/lowres/dro0656l.jpg

https://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/150/f/2009/354/3/b/Mr__Pirate_Poppy_Seed_by_The_Great_Demitri79.jpg

https://www.trueknowledge.com/images/thumbs/180/250/c751fcd8120033b4832338a0d665d248.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: for poppy seed xx


----------



## kit_cat

Love it Trin!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Nice finds, Clare! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Cassie- bump feels huge... but I see no real difference from the last couple weeks. I'll post a pic soon. :) I agree with the girls though, your beanie is right stuck... in the next week or so I imagine you'll experience the joys of morning sickness...or maybe it'll skip you all together. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dig the poppies Trin:thumbup: 

Oh and I ADORE veggie won tons:cloud9::munch:

shrug::shhh:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Great scoop Clare:thumbup: I was going to say that you had huge bargains but it sounded rude:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

I had a funny experience in Tesco this afternoon....funny peculiar, not haha.

I kept seeing the same elderly man as I went up and down the aisles and he was looking in my direction every time..so much so that I thought maybe I knew him :shrug: Anyway, on the 5th or 6th time seeing him, as we drew level, he came up to me and said "beautiful little girl" and went on his way. I've got to assume he means li'l yellow? There's certainly nothing little about me right now :haha: Was quite weird but he just came across as kind :flower:

I take it with a pinch anyway :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- yay for successful embryo....placement? :haha: Honestly though. :happydance:

Sarachka, Luna, B- Me 4 :cry:

Thanks LittleSpy! How are you feeling love?

April, how are you today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie has huge bargains:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> I had a funny experience in Tesco this afternoon....funny peculiar, not haha.
> 
> I kept seeing the same elderly man as I went up and down the aisles and he was looking in my direction every time..so much so that I thought maybe I knew him :shrug: Anyway, on the 5th or 6th time seeing him, as we drew level, he came up to me and said "beautiful little girl" and went on his way. I've got to assume he means li'l yellow? There's certainly nothing little about me right now :haha: Was quite weird but he just came across as kind :flower:
> 
> I take it with a pinch anyway :shrug:

Oooo! Queue Twilight Zone music!!!

And I say 'funny peculiar or funny haha' all the time!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

This morning I was having a hard time remembering if I was going to be 21 or 22 weeks this Saturday.... I was surprised when I looked and I'll be 22 weeks!

How many months is that considered?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had a funny experience in Tesco this afternoon....funny peculiar, not haha.
> 
> I kept seeing the same elderly man as I went up and down the aisles and he was looking in my direction every time..so much so that I thought maybe I knew him :shrug: Anyway, on the 5th or 6th time seeing him, as we drew level, he came up to me and said "beautiful little girl" and went on his way. I've got to assume he means li'l yellow? There's certainly nothing little about me right now :haha: Was quite weird but he just came across as kind :flower:
> 
> I take it with a pinch anyway :shrug:
> 
> Oooo! Queue Twilight Zone music!!!
> 
> And I say 'funny peculiar or funny haha' all the time!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's not just me is it? It is quite weird? :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Do you count in Lunar months or calendar months, I mean?


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> This is what DH wants to do for his birthday
> https://www.mosesmabhidastadium.co.za/attractions.aspx?id=1

:wacko:that looks scary:winkwink:

fab bargains clare


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I had a funny experience in Tesco this afternoon....funny peculiar, not haha.
> 
> I kept seeing the same elderly man as I went up and down the aisles and he was looking in my direction every time..so much so that I thought maybe I knew him :shrug: Anyway, on the 5th or 6th time seeing him, as we drew level, he came up to me and said "beautiful little girl" and went on his way. I've got to assume he means li'l yellow? There's certainly nothing little about me right now :haha: Was quite weird but he just came across as kind :flower:
> 
> I take it with a pinch anyway :shrug:
> 
> Oooo! Queue Twilight Zone music!!!
> 
> And I say 'funny peculiar or funny haha' all the time!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not just me is it? It is quite weird? :wacko:Click to expand...

I'd say it's _bizarre_, but I guess he just had a very strong feeling about you and just had to share! :shrug:

I'm second guessing myself, now... I thought for sure you're lil yellow is a boy... but I might have to reconsider! Seems this old guy might be on to something.... :-k


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> This morning I was having a hard time remembering if I was going to be 21 or 22 weeks this Saturday.... I was surprised when I looked and I'll be 22 weeks!
> 
> How many months is that considered?

Hmm, 5 1/2 - 6 ish?


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, I think I keep asking and I guess forgetting, but...

Do you have names all squared away? Or are you going to look into your child's eyes and decide?

And you don't have to share (we'll find out soon enough!! :haha: ) I'm just curious. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- yay for camping! Have fun! Oh I'm jealous of you... you have in-laws you like. :haha:

April- sorry about the breach baby. Still time to turn yes? My grandmother said her first (a boy) was breach and one night at the end of her pregnancy, she woke up to a terrible pain of him flipping over and woosh, her water broke. 

Kit, I didn't get OH to measure last night. We spent two hours putting up the girls' new bunkbed and then i ended up getting grumpy for no good reason. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> This morning I was having a hard time remembering if I was going to be 21 or 22 weeks this Saturday.... I was surprised when I looked and I'll be 22 weeks!
> 
> How many months is that considered?
> 
> Hmm, 5 1/2 - 6 ish?Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking - I mean 22 weeks is 5.5 lunar months, but as far as the calendar goes, I'll only be 4.5 months along this Saturday. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna- yay for camping! Have fun! Oh I'm jealous of you... you have in-laws you like. :haha:
> 
> April- sorry about the breach baby. Still time to turn yes? My grandmother said her first (a boy) was breach and one night at the end of her pregnancy, she woke up to a terrible pain of him flipping over and woosh, her water broke.
> 
> Kit, I didn't get OH to measure last night. We spent two hours putting up the girls' new bunkbed and then i ended up getting grumpy for no good reason. :shrug:

I _do _like my MIL, my FIL is another story. He's... an interesting one with priorities all out of whack. BUT, they live in Wisconsin, so I don't see them that often so I don't have to deal with it much. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Kit, I think I keep asking and I guess forgetting, but...
> 
> Do you have names all squared away? Or are you going to look into your child's eyes and decide?
> 
> And you don't have to share (we'll find out soon enough!! :haha: ) I'm just curious. :hugs:

Well, we're thinking Finlay for a boy (which regardless of old wisened men I think I'm having) and either Cara or Kayla for a girl :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I think I keep asking and I guess forgetting, but...
> 
> Do you have names all squared away? Or are you going to look into your child's eyes and decide?
> 
> And you don't have to share (we'll find out soon enough!! :haha: ) I'm just curious. :hugs:
> 
> Well, we're thinking Finlay for a boy (which regardless of old wisened men I think I'm having) and either Cara or Kayla for a girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, I love those names!!!! So sweet :cloud9:

Will you call him 'Fin' for short?? That's the cutest thing ever! :happydance:

And I am reading a book series right now and one of the main characters is Cara and so I'm totally obsessed with that name!! Lovely choices :thumbup:

We've got a first name picked, but having some serious trouble coming up with a middle name. We've got lots of time... but I seriously can't say I'd be able to commit to any of the names we've got written on the white board in the office. And we have no idea how we're going to spell the first name, either.... I would say that we should scrap it all and start all over, but we've been calling our boy by his name almost since I got my BFP, so it would seem weird to me to call him something else... :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I had a funny experience in Tesco this afternoon....funny peculiar, not haha.
> 
> I kept seeing the same elderly man as I went up and down the aisles and he was looking in my direction every time..so much so that I thought maybe I knew him :shrug: Anyway, on the 5th or 6th time seeing him, as we drew level, he came up to me and said "beautiful little girl" and went on his way. I've got to assume he means li'l yellow? There's certainly nothing little about me right now :haha: Was quite weird but he just came across as kind :flower:
> 
> I take it with a pinch anyway :shrug:

OMG WE'LL KNOW SOON!!!!:dance: I had people do that to me but I can't remember if they were right or not!!


----------



## Mollykins

22 weeks = 5.5 months 
30 weeks = 7.5 months 
:shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I remember when it was Luke and Lia...


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I think I keep asking and I guess forgetting, but...
> 
> Do you have names all squared away? Or are you going to look into your child's eyes and decide?
> 
> And you don't have to share (we'll find out soon enough!! :haha: ) I'm just curious. :hugs:
> 
> Well, we're thinking Finlay for a boy (which regardless of old wisened men I think I'm having) and either Cara or Kayla for a girl :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I love those names!!!! So sweet :cloud9:
> 
> Will you call him 'Fin' for short?? That's the cutest thing ever! :happydance:
> 
> And I am reading a book series right now and one of the main characters is Cara and so I'm totally obsessed with that name!! Lovely choices :thumbup:
> 
> We've got a first name picked, but having some serious trouble coming up with a middle name. We've got lots of time... but I seriously can't say I'd be able to commit to any of the names we've got written on the white board in the office. And we have no idea how we're going to spell the first name, either.... I would say that we should scrap it all and start all over, but we've been calling our boy by his name almost since I got my BFP, so it would seem weird to me to call him something else... :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks Luna...:hugs:

Yes, I imagine it would be impossible not to shorten Finlay to Fin...I like it a lot :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nuv your name choices Kit:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, I remember when it was Luke and Lia...

Well remembered Molly! Yes, they were our first reaction names....always subject to evolution though! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I think I keep asking and I guess forgetting, but...
> 
> Do you have names all squared away? Or are you going to look into your child's eyes and decide?
> 
> And you don't have to share (we'll find out soon enough!! :haha: ) I'm just curious. :hugs:
> 
> Well, we're thinking Finlay for a boy (which regardless of old wisened men I think I'm having) and either Cara or Kayla for a girl :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I love those names!!!! So sweet :cloud9:
> 
> Will you call him 'Fin' for short?? That's the cutest thing ever! :happydance:
> 
> And I am reading a book series right now and one of the main characters is Cara and so I'm totally obsessed with that name!! Lovely choices :thumbup:
> 
> We've got a first name picked, but having some serious trouble coming up with a middle name. We've got lots of time... but I seriously can't say I'd be able to commit to any of the names we've got written on the white board in the office. And we have no idea how we're going to spell the first name, either.... I would say that we should scrap it all and start all over, but we've been calling our boy by his name almost since I got my BFP, so it would seem weird to me to call him something else... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Luna...:hugs:
> 
> Yes, I imagine it would be impossible not to shorten Finlay to Fin...I like it a lot :cloud9:Click to expand...

Fin will be a good swimmer:thumbup: Nicknamed "The Shark" in the competitive swimming world, tee hee


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I think I keep asking and I guess forgetting, but...
> 
> Do you have names all squared away? Or are you going to look into your child's eyes and decide?
> 
> And you don't have to share (we'll find out soon enough!! :haha: ) I'm just curious. :hugs:
> 
> Well, we're thinking Finlay for a boy (which regardless of old wisened men I think I'm having) and either Cara or Kayla for a girl :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I love those names!!!! So sweet :cloud9:
> 
> Will you call him 'Fin' for short?? That's the cutest thing ever! :happydance:
> 
> And I am reading a book series right now and one of the main characters is Cara and so I'm totally obsessed with that name!! Lovely choices :thumbup:
> 
> We've got a first name picked, but having some serious trouble coming up with a middle name. We've got lots of time... but I seriously can't say I'd be able to commit to any of the names we've got written on the white board in the office. And we have no idea how we're going to spell the first name, either.... I would say that we should scrap it all and start all over, but we've been calling our boy by his name almost since I got my BFP, so it would seem weird to me to call him something else... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Luna...:hugs:
> 
> Yes, I imagine it would be impossible not to shorten Finlay to Fin...I like it a lot :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Fin will be a good swimmer:thumbup: Nicknamed "The Shark" in the competitive swimming world, tee heeClick to expand...

:haha:

Yes indeed! He'll have to visit his Auntie HollyMonkey for lessons! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you want to see some work in progress? It's not at all at all at all finished since I only started it this afternoon, it's a picture on canvas of a bicycle and a boar, a celebration of two of my favourite things:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Evolution like Logan to Leo. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you want to see some work in progress? It's not at all at all at all finished since I only started it this afternoon, it's a picture on canvas of a bicycle and a boar, a celebration of two of my favourite things:cloud9:

yes!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I'm going to be an Auntie again soon:cry::cloud9: 

Poor boy/girl, growing up with a wad of 'Turtle Aunts':fool:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you want to see some work in progress? It's not at all at all at all finished since I only started it this afternoon, it's a picture on canvas of a bicycle and a boar, a celebration of two of my favourite things:cloud9:

Yes please...we'd love to see the boarcycle - another work of art I bet! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Evolution like Logan to Leo. :haha:

YES!! I was just about to say that exact thing!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG I'm going to be an Auntie again soon:cry::cloud9:
> 
> Poor boy/girl, growing up with a wad of 'Turtle Aunts':fool:

Lucky more like :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok this is just the bare bones beginning that I did with Holly under my left arm being a koala monkey. Just placing my boar and bike, yet to actually work on it! Was going to do it this evening but I have a headache so tomorrow will attack it first thing:thumbup: This is like my organised sports event last weekend, a first since baby!! I haven't properly touched a canvas except to finish things since her birth and pre-Holly I did loads of painting:wacko: I must finally be emerging from the baby fog:haha:

Oh and I love my DH! I just said to him about my picture that it's amazing how 2 things I so admire in a visual and tactile sense can be so different from one another, a racing bike and a boar, and that for me to see them in juxtaposition gave me great pleasure, and he just rolled his eyeballs and asked what's for dinner.:shrug: At least I know I'm married to a _real_ man:rofl:


And a full shot of my messy studio, not an inch of space on the table:blush: and the evening sun.

And Bobble who was awake in the day for once so Holly actually got to stroke her!:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6









015.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6









013.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mollykins

Gorge B. As always. :hugs: may I have your studio please??


----------



## kit_cat

Gorge canvass work Bethany - and done while still attached to LO too!! I see this maybe the re-start of such activity :thumbup:

Awwww, Bobble is sooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

DH is back from training and he's limping :dohh: I didn't ask!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok this is just the bare bones beginning that I did with Holly under my left arm being a koala monkey. Just placing my boar and bike, yet to actually work on it! Was going to do it this evening but I have a headache so tomorrow will attack it first thing:thumbup: This is like my organised sports event last weekend, a first since baby!! I haven't properly touched a canvas except to finish things since her birth and pre-Holly I did loads of painting:wacko: I must finally be emerging from the baby fog:haha:
> 
> Oh and I love my DH! I just said to him about my picture that it's amazing how 2 things I so admire in a visual and tactile sense can be so different from one another, a racing bike and a boar, and that for me to see them in juxtaposition gave me great pleasure, and he just rolled his eyeballs and asked what's for dinner.:shrug: At least I know I'm married to a _real_ man:rofl:
> 
> 
> And a full shot of my messy studio, not an inch of space on the table:blush: and the evening sun.
> 
> And Bobble who was awake in the day for once so Holly actually got to stroke her!:kiss:

My goodness you are talented :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Gorge canvass work Bethany - and done while still attached to LO too!! I see this maybe the re-start of such activity :thumbup:
> 
> Awwww, Bobble is sooo cute :cloud9:

YES! I was a tad bored with my furniture painting today and felt the sudden urge of divine inspiration:haha: I wanted to paint properly again!:happydance: The last of my vaginal birthing wounds must have healed at just that moment, and I surged a step beyond just pure motherdom:shrug: Like last Sunday with the monster bike ride too, I felt I was creeping in that direction!!


----------



## Mollykins

So I've been getting leg cramps at night for the last couple months. I drink water, stretch, and take a nice melty shower before bed but they've remained ever present. I've just been dealing but last night was so awful I'm still having problems walking today. :( any one have some advice/experience?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> DH is back from training and he's limping :dohh: I didn't ask!

Well if he will partake in such barbaric "sports":shrug: Knoweth he not that the Tour de France starts on Saturday, and he could join in a civilised European sport?:bike:

What breed of racing bike did your other husband have stolen? I bet you didn't even ask what kind of bike it was you heartless wench?:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So I've been getting leg cramps at night for the last couple months. I drink water, stretch, and take a nice melty shower before bed but they've remained ever present. I've just been dealing but last night was so awful I'm still having problems walking today. :( any one have some advice/experience?

In a sports context but not a pregnancy one, sorry:flower: More salt and St Yorre water after training in sport but high sodium water probably isn't recommended in pregnancy due to the risk of increasing BP:shrug:

Ask Trin:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> DH is back from training and he's limping :dohh: I didn't ask!

:nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> So I've been getting leg cramps at night for the last couple months. I drink water, stretch, and take a nice melty shower before bed but they've remained ever present. I've just been dealing but last night was so awful I'm still having problems walking today. :( any one have some advice/experience?

Are you taking a calcium magnesium supplement? Best to take at night and maybe increase the dose if you are taking already
Also the tissue salt Mag Phos is brilliant for cramps https://www.amazon.com/HYLANDS-NuAg...T62C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309461490&sr=8-1


----------



## Mollykins

I'm talking my prenatal and iron pill and I am going through just under a gallon :shock: of milk a day.... I can't say no. And I am taking tums at night for heartburn.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> 30 weeks. :shock:

double :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I'm talking my prenatal and iron pill and I am going through just under a gallon :shock: of milk a day.... I can't say no. And I am taking tums at night for heartburn.

Milk is a poor source of calcium (contrary to dairy board brainwashing) so I would get some calcium magnesium asap


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm talking my prenatal and iron pill and I am going through just under a gallon :shock: of milk a day.... I can't say no. And I am taking tums at night for heartburn.

French runners including my DH take "pastilles de sel", which they buy over the counter from the chemist, to prevent cramps during racing or training, but I wouldn't take the buggers if I were pregnant! I don't even take them not pregnant, I just have marmite on my toast:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm talking my prenatal and iron pill and I am going through just under a gallon :shock: of milk a day.... I can't say no. And I am taking tums at night for heartburn.
> 
> Milk is a poor source of calcium (contrary to dairy board brainwashing) so I would get some calcium magnesium asapClick to expand...

Oh that's nice to hear! I was having this discussion with a friend in the UK- Holly doesn't like drinking milk (except a bit in her tea:haha:) but she loves all green veggies and cheeses and my doc said that's fine, there's plenty of calcium in all those things...then chatting in the UK with a friend who's baby drank milk all the time I was a bit worried again that Holly didn't get enough calcium but my friend had said that her doc had told her that on the contrary her baby should start drinking less milk and start getting a more varied source of calcium from food:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I take the tums at night (since that's when my heartburn flairs) and each tab is 750 mg of calcium carbonate. Should I still take a supplement? I have AT LEAST two a night.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed turtledoves. Can't keep my eyes open 
https://images.zwani.com/graphics/smiley_moods/images/sleepy.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I take the tums at night (since that's when my heartburn flairs) and each tab is 750 mg of calcium carbonate. Should I still take a supplement? I have AT LEAST two a night.

Calcium carbonate is poorly absorbed and you'll not absorb much without magnesium. Rather take a calcium citrate supplement with magnesium


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I take the tums at night (since that's when my heartburn flairs) and each tab is 750 mg of calcium carbonate. Should I still take a supplement? I have AT LEAST two a night.
> 
> Calcium carbonate is poorly absorbed and you'll not absorb much without magnesium. Rather take a calcium citrate supplement with magnesiumClick to expand...

:) Thank you Dr. Trin. :hugs: sleep well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Got all that Molly?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well since Trin's off to bed it must be time for me too, so nighty night my friendoids :hugs::kiss:XXXXXXXX

see ya tomorrooooooos:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh yes LUNA HAVE A FABBY TIME CAMPOIDING!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Yep, I think I got it all. :thumbup: sleep well B.


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin, night Bethany :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh i've been meaning to tell you all about my freebie that arrived the other morning, I got awoken by the postman who handed me a little white box that said philips AVENT on it, when I opened it up it had a brand new advanced 4oz newborn bottle in it :cloud9:

On a bad note... I put OH's phone in the washer this morning :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

just got this photo sent to me :)
me and my sisters :)
 



Attached Files:







IMGP5851a3sml.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

Where'd everyone go?? :shrug:

I haven't even been rude tonight :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Beautiful pic of you and your sisters April...are you all very similar in age?


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts :wave:

Hey Newbie doobee- doooooooooooo!!!!

You got the 37000th post!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:ninja: i figured it must be fate that i logged on after the #36999th post, so carpe diem!


----------



## kit_cat

Indeed my friend! I hope it brings you everything you desire :hugs:

So how are you this fine Thursday?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Beautiful pic of you and your sisters April...are you all very similar in age?

thankyou love, theres 3 years between us all x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic of you and your sisters April...are you all very similar in age?
> 
> thankyou love, theres 3 years between us all xClick to expand...

All beautiful girls looking stunning - what a day it must have been :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic of you and your sisters April...are you all very similar in age?
> 
> thankyou love, theres 3 years between us all xClick to expand...
> 
> All beautiful girls looking stunning - what a day it must have been :cloud9:Click to expand...

ah thankyou hun :) it was such an amazing day


----------



## mummyApril

well as i thought baby was breach he may not be after all! dad made a good point that what i thought were feet and legs could be shoulders! lol 
im still feeling hiccups as Kit put it in the lady garden area lol x


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Indeed my friend! I hope it brings you everything you desire :hugs:
> 
> So how are you this fine Thursday?

it's almost quitin' time 'round here. I reckon I'll be moseying along on home soon :howdy:

I am doing a bit of mindless work today and that bores me quickly. So I took a break and ordered a couple of shoes online in honor of ... well me :) i am somewhat of a shoe freak. and i do let me freak flag fly :smug: (i always wanted to say that :haha:)

Kit, any new change today? looks like u will definitely have a july :baby: now. even if :yellow: does not arrive on Sunday i will still be honored to share my birth month with him/her :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well as i thought baby was breach he may not be after all! dad made a good point that what i thought were feet and legs could be shoulders! lol
> im still feeling hiccups as Kit put it in the lady garden area lol x

Yes, this is true..could be little hands and elbows?? I don't much care for the very low down sensations :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Indeed my friend! I hope it brings you everything you desire :hugs:
> 
> So how are you this fine Thursday?
> 
> it's almost quitin' time 'round here. I reckon I'll be moseying along on home soon :howdy:
> 
> I am doing a bit of mindless work today and that bores me quickly. So I took a break and ordered a couple of shoes online in honor of ... well me :) i am somewhat of a shoe freak. and i do let me freak flag fly :smug: (i always wanted to say that :haha:)
> 
> Kit, any new change today? looks like u will definitely have a july :baby: now. even if :yellow: does not arrive on Sunday i will still be honored to share my birth month with him/her :hugs:Click to expand...

Nope :nope: no change whatsoever..still just pressure.

Oooo, I do like a nice pair of shoes myself but definitely wouldn't qualify as a shoe freak - no flag here :winkwink:

So what will you be doing for your birthday then? You having a birthday weekend celebration??


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! Sorry I missed you trin and B :sleep: well... On the morrow!

I've been the pics with Adam to watch transformers and now at a friends house having a :beer: just a couple :blush: ... 3 I've got a job interview tomorrow :shock:

Well done addie I echo what the girls are saying though what does/could it mean to have a carrier put in? :hugs:

Thanks cassie :D I'm not as beautiful as my old avatar and profile pics let on :haha: 

Molls sorry you are in pain my love... I get leg pain and y'all told me the pillow trick and I haven't had it since :shrug:

Newbie :hi: congrats on the :ninja: 000 post :thumbup: kudos on the shoes... I'm a gonna indulge in some retail therapy if I get a full time job :happydance:

Sezi... You ok? :kiss: transformers wasnt as good as I expected cause I love the others but it was still good...


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Jaynie :wave:

I wish you the very best of luck with tomorrow's interview....I hope it goes your way and you get the gig if you want it :thumbup:

:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge - well done on the freebie. I'm the type that doesn't have that stuff near me! I feel it would bring me down! You have the whole kit and caboodle though... 

B great work :thumbup: beautiful! You are getting brave with your non mummy focused projects... 

Kit :hi: I'm ridonculously excited for your birth :cloud9:. I love your names too so pretty and handsome :D... I guided Adam through it. I guess and I said to him that I'm used to his ways but this is totally foreign to me, he was asking me everyday last week how I felt and if I was ok and stuff and now this week I had nothing... Gets my mind racing about us and stuff. But I pointed out to him how much better he can make me feel and I think he got all :smug: and protective :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna....have an amazing trip m'love....take lots of beautiful pics for us please :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Indeed my friend! I hope it brings you everything you desire :hugs:
> 
> So how are you this fine Thursday?
> 
> it's almost quitin' time 'round here. I reckon I'll be moseying along on home soon :howdy:
> 
> I am doing a bit of mindless work today and that bores me quickly. So I took a break and ordered a couple of shoes online in honor of ... well me :) i am somewhat of a shoe freak. and i do let me freak flag fly :smug: (i always wanted to say that :haha:)
> 
> Kit, any new change today? looks like u will definitely have a july :baby: now. even if :yellow: does not arrive on Sunday i will still be honored to share my birth month with him/her :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope :nope: no change whatsoever..still just pressure.
> 
> Oooo, I do like a nice pair of shoes myself but definitely wouldn't qualify as a shoe freak - no flag here :winkwink:
> 
> So what will you be doing for your birthday then? You having a birthday weekend celebration??Click to expand...

i've been having grandiose plans for the old 30th for quite some time.. yet as it gets closer plans get smaller. I went from wanting to do a mega bash weekend in vegas to an evening at home with cake and ice cream and a few close friends. :shrug: 

my cake will look like this one, but it will be lavendar instead of red.


----------



## firstbaby25

April - I've loved all of your pictures! I went to a wedding once (only one ad a grown up) of a really good friend of mine and it was :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my beauties...I need to sleep now. Have peaceful nights or lovely days one and all. Catch you tomorrow :hugs::sleep:

Oh Ginge...how come you got that freebie? Did you send off for it?


----------



## Mollykins

Up very late kit. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Mollykins

Fun cake Newbie! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Indeed my friend! I hope it brings you everything you desire :hugs:
> 
> So how are you this fine Thursday?
> 
> it's almost quitin' time 'round here. I reckon I'll be moseying along on home soon :howdy:
> 
> I am doing a bit of mindless work today and that bores me quickly. So I took a break and ordered a couple of shoes online in honor of ... well me :) i am somewhat of a shoe freak. and i do let me freak flag fly :smug: (i always wanted to say that :haha:)
> 
> Kit, any new change today? looks like u will definitely have a july :baby: now. even if :yellow: does not arrive on Sunday i will still be honored to share my birth month with him/her :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope :nope: no change whatsoever..still just pressure.
> 
> Oooo, I do like a nice pair of shoes myself but definitely wouldn't qualify as a shoe freak - no flag here :winkwink:
> 
> So what will you be doing for your birthday then? You having a birthday weekend celebration??Click to expand...
> 
> i've been having grandiose plans for the old 30th for quite some time.. yet as it gets closer plans get smaller. I went from wanting to do a mega bash weekend in vegas to an evening at home with cake and ice cream and a few close friends. :shrug:
> 
> my cake will look like this one, but it will be lavendar instead of red.
> View attachment 228455Click to expand...

WHOAH!! I want that cake...or at least a slice :munch: It's absolutely, gorgeously, delicious looking :cloud9: Oh and my goodness Newbster...I either have not paid attention or you have not mentioned that this is your 30th!!!!!!! Woweeeeeeeeee :happydance: Whatever you do..large or small scale, make sure it's memorable. How exciting!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

There is someone viewing named pinksandy... I'm thinking of cookies. :munch:


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah i did kit. i was in the freebies/goods section of bnb and saw the post for it so i joined about 6-8 weeks ago, the bottle arrived the day before yesterday :D


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Up very late kit. Tsk tsk.

I know, I know, but I was distracted by Newbie's cake *salivates wildly*......I'm off to bed now, promise :flower:

Hope your painful bits and cramping eases off m'love - no fun eh? :nope:


----------



## x-ginge-x

https://www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk/ kit and everyone else...join here :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kitty & kitten :) see you tomorrow thanks for lovely & logical advice :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Kit. Sleep well.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok this is just the bare bones beginning that I did with Holly under my left arm being a koala monkey. Just placing my boar and bike, yet to actually work on it! Was going to do it this evening but I have a headache so tomorrow will attack it first thing:thumbup: This is like my organised sports event last weekend, a first since baby!! I haven't properly touched a canvas except to finish things since her birth and pre-Holly I did loads of painting:wacko: I must finally be emerging from the baby fog:haha:
> 
> Oh and I love my DH! I just said to him about my picture that it's amazing how 2 things I so admire in a visual and tactile sense can be so different from one another, a racing bike and a boar, and that for me to see them in juxtaposition gave me great pleasure, and he just rolled his eyeballs and asked what's for dinner.:shrug: At least I know I'm married to a _real_ man:rofl:
> 
> 
> And a full shot of my messy studio, not an inch of space on the table:blush: and the evening sun.
> 
> And Bobble who was awake in the day for once so Holly actually got to stroke her!:kiss:

Such lovely work!!!! You should have a gallery in Paris and people would flock to your paintings and pay big bucks for such works!! :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> oh yes LUNA HAVE A FABBY TIME CAMPOIDING!!!!

Thank you!!! We're so excited!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:



newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Indeed my friend! I hope it brings you everything you desire :hugs:
> 
> So how are you this fine Thursday?
> 
> it's almost quitin' time 'round here. I reckon I'll be moseying along on home soon :howdy:
> 
> I am doing a bit of mindless work today and that bores me quickly. So I took a break and ordered a couple of shoes online in honor of ... well me :) i am somewhat of a shoe freak. and i do let me freak flag fly :smug: (i always wanted to say that :haha:)
> 
> Kit, any new change today? looks like u will definitely have a july :baby: now. even if :yellow: does not arrive on Sunday i will still be honored to share my birth month with him/her :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooooo, shoes....... I do love shoes. I USED to be this really fashionable skinny chick who worked in the heart of downtown Seattle and boy did I love shoes. And sunglasses and purses.... I still have my pair of $400 (!!!) Channel sunglasses from that time.... Twas a crazy time and I was still paying for it up until last year! LOL. 

My feet have gone all princessy on me these days so I can't do the heels or anything anymore, but I just love a funky ballet flat or a fun leather sandal... But I'm kinda boring :haha:

And yay for it almost being your birthday!!! :happydance: Your cake idea looks DIVINE!!! Are you having a huge party?



kit_cat said:


> Luna....have an amazing trip m'love....take lots of beautiful pics for us please :flower:
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks, Kit!! I will most certainly be taking pictures! You'll likely get sub-par pictures taken with my phone until we get home and I can upload the ones from the fancy cameras. :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> There is someone viewing named pinksandy... I'm thinking of cookies. :munch:

OOOoooo cookies. I am just remembering that I never ate lunch.... Ooops. :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, I just had to find a picture - here's me with the sun glasses I mentioned back when I was a skinny minnie :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

look at u luna! very stylish, looks like a magazine ad :coolio:


----------



## LunaLady

I thought I'd share a picture of my newly blonde hair, too! I forgot to do that when I got it done a couple weeks ago. This is from yesterday :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







copy.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> look at u luna! very stylish, looks like a magazine ad :coolio:

Ha, thanks.... 'Twas five years ago, now! When I was just a pup. I don't look like that anymore :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

OKAY now I really need to get back to packing and whatnot. And have some food, I think. I'm quite famished!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

oooh! how pretty!! and your hair looks full and fab :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> oooh! how pretty!! and your hair looks full and fab :thumbup:

THanks! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Really dont want to go to work :cry: i want to stay at home and relax.
im not leaving work until im 35 weeks :shock: :(
On good note its Friday :yipee: im going to see my family this weekend havent seen them for few months.i think they may be shocked at m bump :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Right very mad now I have tried to post this twice now and stoopid phone keeps saying "computer says no"

Well its my last day woo hOoooooo

April has bbm'd me today when I woke up which made me happy as I am a lil sad that I won't be seeing my kiddies develop and move rooms and I will miss my girlies and one chap loads as they are ace 

We made cakes last night for the kidds and my girlies and chap!!!

Happy fridays are ya'all ready for me bugging you from monday haha


----------



## new mummy2010

Right very mad now I have tried to post this twice now and stoopid phone keeps saying "computer says no"

Well its my last day woo hOoooooo

April has bbm'd me today when I woke up which made me happy as I am a lil sad that I won't be seeing my kiddies develop and move rooms and I will miss my girlies and one chap loads as they are ace 

We made cakes last night for the kidds and my girlies and chap!!!

Happy fridays are ya'all ready for me bugging you from monday haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

EXCITING THINGS ARE AFOOT!:dance:

But before I explain all GOODLUCK JAYNIE:flower: You'll be just great:hugs:

My computer just died after a long message so I'll post little ones, I AM NOT POWER POSTING! Just avoiding the poofuckery of losing a big long colourful message again!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's funny Hayley I just lost my post, darned computers:growlmad:

LUNA! You look like such a babe with your cool shades :coolio: I've never had expensive sunglasses, I always buy supermarket and sports shop shit but then again I do always lose/scratch them up so I'm not sure if I'm grown up and responsible enough for posh sunglasses yet:shrug:
And your hair looks great, a nice natural shade and not a radioactive looking blonde!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley that's so touching that you have a job you'll actually miss!:flower: I was like..."well I won't be missing the rush hour, and the boring waits in Starbucks between lessons, and the bloody client satisfaction forms allowing French women to bitch, and late evenings home and train strikes, nope, won't miss a thing"... And I like my job, but much prefer my current one:haha:


----------



## Essie

Morning all!

Hundreds of posts to catch up on from yesterday. My laptop is broken again so having to use the "safe mode" which is sooo sloooowww. Feeling rubbish today :( Like I felt in first tri almost. Hoping it goes away as I had thing to do today.

Off to catch up now x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Soooo, 2 exciting things:

1- The Tour de France starts tomorrow:wohoo:

2-The baby bikes in Toys r us are 50% off in the Summer Sales and DH said I could get one for Holly and hide it in the garage for her Christmas present:wohoo:

So I'm off this morning on the train to get one, really hope they've got one left[-o&lt; I'm going to get the boy version since it's white and turquoise with a dog on it, whereas the girl one is pukey luminous pink with princesses all over it. And while I'm there some smelly oil from The Body Shop next door:thumbup: Oh and a paintbrush for my boar and bike pic- I was using a crappy kids brush belonging to DSS the younger yesterday:dohh:

Be back later then girls:happydance:

HAPPY FRIDAYS!!!!:flower::flower::flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

On topic- I nearly sprinted to the chemists this morning for a test because I had a bloody nose and then told myself to get real:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh we're all having computer problems today!! Hope you feel better soon Essie:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: Really dont want to go to work :cry: i want to stay at home and relax.
> im not leaving work until im 35 weeks :shock: :(
> On good note its Friday :yipee: im going to see my family this weekend havent seen them for few months.i think they may be shocked at m bump :haha:

It will go quickly:hugs: 

Enjoy your family time! Yes it's funny isn't it when they haven't seen you for a while! My brother and sister didn't see me pregnant at all, so I just went from Bethany without a baby to Bethany with one to them:shrug: And my dad only saw me once at 4 months when it wasn't enormous yet! My mum came over when I was about 8 months though, so she's the only one who really believes I made Holly myself:haha:


----------



## Essie

Yes some nasty imp must be messing with our computers/phones today.


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks b just lurking waiting for the shower to become free :growlmad: it's not like we all knew that I had a job interview or anything!! 

Essie sorry about your laptop... I know how frustrating these things can be :hugs:

B that's rather exciting for you... A nice day out! And a SYMPTOM too :-k

Hayley :happydance: I can't wait for you to be here all the time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is where I'm glad no digi ever spaketh, nor any pink dye, and life rolls merrily on- just started spotting:thumbup:

Thought I'd better tell you girls, before leaving to go on our bargain bike hunt :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poas

Morning all, I hope I didn't offend with my last post B-it was not meant in malice, but you know your body very well as proven by above post.
I had my gd test yday....such fun! My veins kept hiding, so I'm full of holes now! Just have to wait and see what the outcome is!
The bike for holly sounds lovely-I don't plan on buying everything princessy for Esme when she is older; in fact even her nursery will be cream and duck egg blue! Anyways, hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh Bethany...thanks for telling us. I can now cease my silence on the topic :thumbup: I'm glad if you're glad and I think you are :hugs:

Oh, and good morning..enjoy your bike shopping trip :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

IT'S HAYLEY'S LAST DAY!!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Another gorge one today so far!! I'm going to potter around the house today..well, maybe there'll be another trip to the PO to post some more turtle mail :happydance: but apart from that..I is chillaxing :coolio:

Fab Friday's to all!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Okay, I just had to find a picture - here's me with the sun glasses I mentioned back when I was a skinny minnie :thumbup:

What a sassy chick! Great pic Luna :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I thought I'd share a picture of my newly blonde hair, too! I forgot to do that when I got it done a couple weeks ago. This is from yesterday :thumbup:

Beautiful m'love..and as Holly says, not scary brassy, just very natural and sunkissed looking :cloud9: You are lovely :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: Really dont want to go to work :cry: i want to stay at home and relax.
> im not leaving work until im 35 weeks :shock: :(
> On good note its Friday :yipee: im going to see my family this weekend havent seen them for few months.i think they may be shocked at m bump :haha:

It really will go in much more quickly than you think - honestly. 

Enjoy spending time with the family - have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:bodyb: POWER POSTER!!!!! :bodyb:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Lissy :hi:

Sorry you're more holey than a colinder :nope: but hopefully the results of your tests will be positive :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie..you must come back online after your interview and tell us EVERYTHING!! :flower:

Good luck again m'love :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Take That was AMAZING 

I must admit 5 hours of pitch standing has done me right in .....I will not be moving much today !


----------



## Crunchie

Moan Alert ! 

I do not know why this is bothering me so much....but I thought I would offload 

the girl ( the "you shouldnt wear black to my wedding"girl ) has taken to emailing my DH instead of me when organising things

she wants to throw a wedding party thank you BBQ so emails my DH ??? and puts partners and kids welcolme ???!!! Hello.......??????? is that not rude or is it my hormones 

THEN my other friend text her and told her she is preggo.....and she came back with that she knew as my friend and I have been acting funny at her hen night ....she asked her is she has been trying and hope she was not going to be boring and not find out the sex and she wont be buying gifts if she is not aware of the sex 

I am just so WOUND up !!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having a cappucino and a croissant at mc donalds and am :hissy: :brat: and :cry: since they've sold all their diddy bikes :cry: 

So sad, might go to another toys r us on the opposite train line 

Yes Kit I'm pleased, CD 39 today so about time. Something a bit odd about this cycle I don't deny but if the opks were positive on cd 26 due to hcg then things clearly weren't galloping along as they should with those little shadowy things:haha: Here come HollyMonkey leaping into the waves, going down the big slide into the pool, jacussi, sauna and pints of rose in the evening with the caravan neighbours :happydance: WildHolidayMonkeyPants :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Moan Alert !
> 
> I do not know why this is bothering me so much....but I thought I would offload
> 
> the girl ( the "you shouldnt wear black to my wedding"girl ) has taken to emailing my DH instead of me when organising things
> 
> she wants to throw a wedding party thank you BBQ so emails my DH ??? and puts partners and kids welcolme ???!!! Hello.......??????? is that not rude or is it my hormones
> 
> THEN my other friend text her and told her she is preggo.....and she came back with that she knew as my friend and I have been acting funny at her hen night ....she asked her is she has been trying and hope she was not going to be boring and not find out the sex and she wont be buying gifts if she is not aware of the sex
> 
> I am just so WOUND up !!!!!

Firstly..so glad you enjoyed Take That!!!! But definitely take it easy today and recover your poor aching bones :hugs:

Secondly...I'm not sure what your friends issues are but she does seem to have a problem with her friends getting pregnant? Again, I'd say jealous purely based on the fact that her actions seem to be directed toward making you feel bad somehow about being pregnant..almost to make something negative come out of it :shrug: It's such a shame she can't just be :cloud9: for you :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Crunch you concert chick you. god she's anal your friend. Tell her it's'twins you have, a boy and a girl, and just keep the appropriately coloured bits of what she buys you and everytime you see her for the rest of your life just say the other baby is with Granny and grandad to give you a bit of a rest :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm having a cappucino and a croissant at mc donalds and am :hissy: :brat: and :cry: since they've sold all their diddy bikes :cry:
> 
> So sad, might go to another toys r us on the opposite train line
> 
> Yes Kit I'm pleased, CD 39 today so about time. Something a bit odd about this cycle I don't deny but if the opks were positive on cd 26 due to hcg then things clearly weren't galloping along as they should with those little shadowy things:haha: Here come HollyMonkey leaping into the waves, going down the big slide into the pool, jacussi, sauna and pints of rose in the evening with the caravan neighbours :happydance: WildHolidayMonkeyPants :happydance:

Oh poofucks! Sorry you missed out on the dinky bikes :nope: but maybe there will be some at another store? Could you phone ahead to save needless journeys?

I'm well jel of you and your fabbo holiday plans!! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Moan Alert !
> 
> I do not know why this is bothering me so much....but I thought I would offload
> 
> the girl ( the "you shouldnt wear black to my wedding"girl ) has taken to emailing my DH instead of me when organising things
> 
> she wants to throw a wedding party thank you BBQ so emails my DH ??? and puts partners and kids welcolme ???!!! Hello.......??????? is that not rude or is it my hormones
> 
> THEN my other friend text her and told her she is preggo.....and she came back with that she knew as my friend and I have been acting funny at her hen night ....she asked her is she has been trying and hope she was not going to be boring and not find out the sex and she wont be buying gifts if she is not aware of the sex
> 
> I am just so WOUND up !!!!!
> 
> Firstly..so glad you enjoyed Take That!!!! But definitely take it easy today and recover your poor aching bones :hugs:
> 
> Secondly...I'm not sure what your friends issues are but she does seem to have a problem with her friends getting pregnant? Again, I'd say jealous purely based on the fact that her actions seem to be directed toward making you feel bad somehow about being pregnant..almost to make something negative come out of it :shrug: It's such a shame she can't just be :cloud9: for you :nope:Click to expand...

I really do not no why I am allowing it to bother me.... I am not sure If I am upset becuase I know she likes to be in charge ....and my lovely DH is so easy going it makes me feel like she emails him becuase she knows she can try to control him....

OR it could be now her only 2 close friends who she has always been jealous of ( relationship ) wise are now preggo together and is feeling left out ....and maybe I should be more thoughtful :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a cappucino and a croissant at mc donalds and am :hissy: :brat: and :cry: since they've sold all their diddy bikes :cry:
> 
> So sad, might go to another toys r us on the opposite train line
> 
> Yes Kit I'm pleased, CD 39 today so about time. Something a bit odd about this cycle I don't deny but if the opks were positive on cd 26 due to hcg then things clearly weren't galloping along as they should with those little shadowy things:haha: Here come HollyMonkey leaping into the waves, going down the big slide into the pool, jacussi, sauna and pints of rose in the evening with the caravan neighbours :happydance: WildHolidayMonkeyPants :happydance:
> 
> Oh poofucks! Sorry you missed out on the dinky bikes :nope: but maybe there will be some at another store? Could you phone ahead to save needless journeys?
> 
> I'm well jel of you and your fabbo holiday plans!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

get on the metro and get that bike from another store girlie .....
you holiday really does sound AMAZING .......


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Crunch you concert chick you. god she's anal your friend. Tell her it's'twins you have, a boy and a girl, and just keep the appropriately coloured bits of what she buys you and everytime you see her for the rest of your life just say the other baby is with Granny and grandad to give you a bit of a rest :haha:

:haha:

orrrrrrrrrrr I could just dress it in beige for the rest of its life and never actually tell her the sex .......and then I could pick a name that could be ok for a blue or a pink bundle !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Moan Alert !
> 
> I do not know why this is bothering me so much....but I thought I would offload
> 
> the girl ( the "you shouldnt wear black to my wedding"girl ) has taken to emailing my DH instead of me when organising things
> 
> she wants to throw a wedding party thank you BBQ so emails my DH ??? and puts partners and kids welcolme ???!!! Hello.......??????? is that not rude or is it my hormones
> 
> THEN my other friend text her and told her she is preggo.....and she came back with that she knew as my friend and I have been acting funny at her hen night ....she asked her is she has been trying and hope she was not going to be boring and not find out the sex and she wont be buying gifts if she is not aware of the sex
> 
> I am just so WOUND up !!!!!
> 
> Firstly..so glad you enjoyed Take That!!!! But definitely take it easy today and recover your poor aching bones :hugs:
> 
> Secondly...I'm not sure what your friends issues are but she does seem to have a problem with her friends getting pregnant? Again, I'd say jealous purely based on the fact that her actions seem to be directed toward making you feel bad somehow about being pregnant..almost to make something negative come out of it :shrug: It's such a shame she can't just be :cloud9: for you :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I really do not no why I am allowing it to bother me.... I am not sure If I am upset becuase I know she likes to be in charge ....and my lovely DH is so easy going it makes me feel like she emails him becuase she knows she can try to control him....
> 
> OR it could be now her only 2 close friends who she has always been jealous of ( relationship ) wise are now preggo together and is feeling left out ....and maybe I should be more thoughtful :shrug:Click to expand...

I think you've hit the nail on the head Crunch...you've taken away her control..I mean, how inconsiderate of you and your other friend to get preggo without her consent! :winkwink: She's emailing OH to make you feel redundant....preggo and useless. That's just my rather unforgiving opinion. As for you having to be more thoughtful...well I'm inclined to say SHE should be a better support to you. Her issues are hers, not yours. I'm wondering why she's such a jealous creature?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Moan Alert !
> 
> I do not know why this is bothering me so much....but I thought I would offload
> 
> the girl ( the "you shouldnt wear black to my wedding"girl ) has taken to emailing my DH instead of me when organising things
> 
> she wants to throw a wedding party thank you BBQ so emails my DH ??? and puts partners and kids welcolme ???!!! Hello.......??????? is that not rude or is it my hormones
> 
> THEN my other friend text her and told her she is preggo.....and she came back with that she knew as my friend and I have been acting funny at her hen night ....she asked her is she has been trying and hope she was not going to be boring and not find out the sex and she wont be buying gifts if she is not aware of the sex
> 
> I am just so WOUND up !!!!!
> 
> Firstly..so glad you enjoyed Take That!!!! But definitely take it easy today and recover your poor aching bones :hugs:
> 
> Secondly...I'm not sure what your friends issues are but she does seem to have a problem with her friends getting pregnant? Again, I'd say jealous purely based on the fact that her actions seem to be directed toward making you feel bad somehow about being pregnant..almost to make something negative come out of it :shrug: It's such a shame she can't just be :cloud9: for you :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I really do not no why I am allowing it to bother me.... I am not sure If I am upset becuase I know she likes to be in charge ....and my lovely DH is so easy going it makes me feel like she emails him becuase she knows she can try to control him....
> 
> OR it could be now her only 2 close friends who she has always been jealous of ( relationship ) wise are now preggo together and is feeling left out ....and maybe I should be more thoughtful :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you've hit the nail on the head Crunch...you've taken away her control..I mean, how inconsiderate of you and your other friend to get preggo without her consent! :winkwink: She's emailing OH to make you feel redundant....preggo and useless. That's just my rather unforgiving opinion. As for you having to be more thoughtful...well I'm inclined to say SHE should be a better support to you. Her issues are hers, not yours. I'm wondering why she's such a jealous creature?Click to expand...

Thank you Kit, I always seem to think I may have done something wrong....even when I am angry it never lasts and I always think I must of done something wrong :shrug:

I found it odd she asked my friend is she was trying..... I am the baby of our little group so my other friends are now mid 30's so it cannot be shock when one of us announces a pregnancy ......I think thats is such a rude thing to ask ?

ho hum......myabe its these hormones letting it bother me.... I said to DH perhaps you should go to the bbq on your own but he have my big eyes so I am not sure how that will go down !!! 

I have no idea why she is like this....she just had her dream wedding with 2 weeks in the maldives in one of those wodden huts above the sea :shrug: you think she would be happy....just for a while perhaps ???


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Thank you Kit, I always seem to think I may have done something wrong....even when I am angry it never lasts and I always think I must of done something wrong :shrug:
> 
> I found it odd she asked my friend is she was trying..... I am the baby of our little group so my other friends are now mid 30's so it cannot be shock when one of us announces a pregnancy ......I think thats is such a rude thing to ask ?
> 
> ho hum......myabe its these hormones letting it bother me.... I said to DH perhaps you should go to the bbq on your own but he have my big eyes so I am not sure how that will go down !!!
> 
> I have no idea why she is like this....she just had her dream wedding with 2 weeks in the maldives in one of those wodden huts above the sea :shrug: you think she would be happy....just for a while perhaps ???

Asking your friend such personal questions is just another way to claw back some control of the situation. Knowledge=power and all that crap :haha: Again, regardless of the fabulous time she's just had, you and your friend have stolen the limelight, at least it seems that's maybe how she's seeing it :shrug: I wouldn't be surprised if she has her own announcement soon to even the scores :winkwink:

All of this said, I would try not to be too hard on her, none of us can help our personalities but she needs to try to curb her jealous streak, particularly from the likes of long standing friends. I know how precious they are :friends: Let this bother you no more my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kit, I always seem to think I may have done something wrong....even when I am angry it never lasts and I always think I must of done something wrong :shrug:
> 
> I found it odd she asked my friend is she was trying..... I am the baby of our little group so my other friends are now mid 30's so it cannot be shock when one of us announces a pregnancy ......I think thats is such a rude thing to ask ?
> 
> ho hum......myabe its these hormones letting it bother me.... I said to DH perhaps you should go to the bbq on your own but he have my big eyes so I am not sure how that will go down !!!
> 
> I have no idea why she is like this....she just had her dream wedding with 2 weeks in the maldives in one of those wodden huts above the sea :shrug: you think she would be happy....just for a while perhaps ???
> 
> Asking your friend such personal questions is just another way to claw back some control of the situation. Knowledge=power and all that crap :haha: Again, regardless of the fabulous time she's just had, you and your friend have stolen the limelight, at least it seems that's maybe how she's seeing it :shrug: I wouldn't be surprised if she has her own announcement soon to even the scores :winkwink:
> 
> All of this said, I would try not to be too hard on her, none of us can help our personalities but she needs to try to curb her jealous streak, particularly from the likes of long standing friends. I know how precious they are :friends: Let this bother you no more my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:I suppose I just need to let things be....if she wan'ts to email DH then so what :shrug: I have spent many years trying not to upset her in any way....maybe with babycrunch coming it all seems a little stupid for me to be so fake ! I don't want her judging me as a parent....i think its always hard when groups drift away but it happens ! 

right I will stop moaning .........
I am watching Jon & Kate plus 8....Kit - Sextuplets and twins ..... CAN YOU IMAGINE !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kit, I always seem to think I may have done something wrong....even when I am angry it never lasts and I always think I must of done something wrong :shrug:
> 
> I found it odd she asked my friend is she was trying..... I am the baby of our little group so my other friends are now mid 30's so it cannot be shock when one of us announces a pregnancy ......I think thats is such a rude thing to ask ?
> 
> ho hum......myabe its these hormones letting it bother me.... I said to DH perhaps you should go to the bbq on your own but he have my big eyes so I am not sure how that will go down !!!
> 
> I have no idea why she is like this....she just had her dream wedding with 2 weeks in the maldives in one of those wodden huts above the sea :shrug: you think she would be happy....just for a while perhaps ???
> 
> Asking your friend such personal questions is just another way to claw back some control of the situation. Knowledge=power and all that crap :haha: Again, regardless of the fabulous time she's just had, you and your friend have stolen the limelight, at least it seems that's maybe how she's seeing it :shrug: I wouldn't be surprised if she has her own announcement soon to even the scores :winkwink:
> 
> All of this said, I would try not to be too hard on her, none of us can help our personalities but she needs to try to curb her jealous streak, particularly from the likes of long standing friends. I know how precious they are :friends: Let this bother you no more my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:I suppose I just need to let things be....if she wan'ts to email DH then so what :shrug: I have spent many years trying not to upset her in any way....maybe with babycrunch coming it all seems a little stupid for me to be so fake ! I don't want her judging me as a parent....i think its always hard when groups drift away but it happens !
> 
> right I will stop moaning .........
> I am watching Jon & Kate plus 8....Kit - Sextuplets and twins ..... CAN YOU IMAGINE !!!!Click to expand...

:argh:


----------



## addie25

Good morning ladies! Bed rest is actually really frustrating and painful. My back is killin me and I can't get up till 1pm tomorrow!!! All worth it but still my back is in pain. It's so lovely outside I think I'll have dh bring mendoenstairs and open window so I can feel fresh air . He is going to make me breakfast in bed soon :thumbup: i feel so bad for ladies who need bed rest for months it's actually hard. I though it would b relaxing but my back is in so much pain!!!


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Good morning ladies! Bed rest is actually really frustrating and painful. My back is killin me and I can't get up till 1pm tomorrow!!! All worth it but still my back is in pain. It's so lovely outside I think I'll have dh bring mendoenstairs and open window so I can feel fresh air . He is going to make me breakfast in bed soon :thumbup: i feel so bad for ladies who need bed rest for months it's actually hard. I though it would b relaxing but my back is in so much pain!!!

hey huni pie......

fresh air would be lovely !!! you need a good boxset so that the time would fly by :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Moan Alert !
> 
> I do not know why this is bothering me so much....but I thought I would offload
> 
> the girl ( the "you shouldnt wear black to my wedding"girl ) has taken to emailing my DH instead of me when organising things
> 
> she wants to throw a wedding party thank you BBQ so emails my DH ??? and puts partners and kids welcolme ???!!! Hello.......??????? is that not rude or is it my hormones
> 
> THEN my other friend text her and told her she is preggo.....and she came back with that she knew as my friend and I have been acting funny at her hen night ....she asked her is she has been trying and hope she was not going to
> be boring and not find out the sex and she wont be buying gifts if she is not
> aware of the
> 
> I am just so WOUND up !!!!![/QUOT
> 
> Firstly..so glad you enjoyed Take That!!!! But definitely take it easy today and recover your poor aching bones :hug
> 
> Secondly...I'm not sure what your friends issues are but she does seem to have a problem with her friends getting pregnant? Again, I'd say jealous purely based on the fact that her actions seem to be directed toward making
> you feel bad somehow about being pregnant..almost to make something negative come out of it :shrug: It's such a shame she can't just be :cloud9: for you :nope:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I agree that she is jealous. It's such a shame. Don't let it get to u feel sorry for her that she acts this way. That's what I try and do when I have a friend that behaves in a jealous way.Click to expand...


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Bed rest is actually really frustrating and painful. My back is killin me and I can't get up till 1pm tomorrow!!! All worth it but still my back is in pain. It's so lovely outside I think I'll have dh bring mendoenstairs and open window so I can feel fresh air . He is going to make me breakfast in bed soon :thumbup: i feel so bad for ladies who need bed rest for months it's actually hard. I though it would b relaxing but my back is in so much pain!!!
> 
> hey huni pie......
> 
> fresh air would be lovely !!! you need a good boxset so that the time would fly by :hugs:Click to expand...


Yes my friend and her daughter came over last night and brought pizza and my mom and MIL did as well. Today another friend is stopping by with her daughter but said she was just popping in. In the 15 months she has had her daughter I have only seen her for 15 minutes at a time. Being a mom doesn't mean u can't also have friends but w.e to each their own. Il going to invite a couple more friends over later and prob by brothers.

My brothers keep texting me saying yay u will have twins n one says triplets :wacko: they r excited! Ahhhh I just want this to work out.


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie I don't think you read back. Is there a chance one of your babies could have CF we were all a bit stumped by your post last night!

Interview went well ladies, was in there 2 hours :shock: I had to do typing and whatnot tests so I hope they all went well! She kept saying things like 'and that's what you'll be doing...' sooooo :shrug:. I spoke to my mum who was more than understanding about it all especially after the week I've had :sad: 

Crunch she really is probably jealous and would take great pleasure at having got under your skin. Not that she has any reason to be in my opinion but she seems to be passive aggressive, playing games to bother you... Perhaps because your pregnancy has bothered her :hugs: I hope you calm down soon :thumbup:

B that's really sad for you! Gutt-ed. Get on that train? Order online? Anything else to secure a bike??


----------



## addie25

The babies should NOT have cf. The test is not 100 percent accurate tho it's from 90 to 99% accurate so I guess there's always a small chance. My doctor told me I should not worry they would not have put them in me if they were not confident they would be ok. We will still get the CF test done to make sure babies are healthy at 12 weeks pregnant. At 13weeks we will know for sure 100% babies are healthy.


----------



## addie25

Fingers crossed that you get the job!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey addie :wave:

I know what you mean about bed rest...I cannot lie in bed doing nothing...it actually makes me anxious :shock: But yours is only for a little while and for the best reason :thumbup:

Also, thanks for the info about your implanted eggys :thumbup: I was trying to work out what it meant to have 1 carrier implanted and 1 that wasn't a carrier :wacko: I'm not the cleverest turtle :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie I don't think you read back. Is there a chance one of your babies could have CF we were all a bit stumped by your post last night!
> 
> Interview went well ladies, was in there 2 hours :shock: I had to do typing and whatnot tests so I hope they all went well! She kept saying things like 'and that's what you'll be doing...' sooooo :shrug:. I spoke to my mum who was more than understanding about it all especially after the week I've had :sad:
> 
> Crunch she really is probably jealous and would take great pleasure at having got under your skin. Not that she has any reason to be in my opinion but she seems to be passive aggressive, playing games to bother you... Perhaps because your pregnancy has bothered her :hugs: I hope you calm down soon :thumbup:
> 
> B that's really sad for you! Gutt-ed. Get on that train? Order online? Anything else to secure a bike??

Sounds really promising about the job :thumbup: I shall have everything crossed for you..that is, if you think you want it? When are you likely to hear about it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm on the train back from Paris with bikey in the box beside me :happydance: They still only had the pink one but after all that palava I didn't want to come home empty handed so I didn't get it assembled so I can get my magic spray paint out first and de-pink it a bit :happydance: But in a way the girly version is better since it has a basket on the front for monkey and biscuits, and I do like pink, but just not that all over do your head in kind they paint kid's bikes:shrug: Anyway I'm very excited about it and can't wait to get home and get it out the box and consider my artistic modifications to it!


----------



## poas

Kit....you want my results to be positive? I hope you mean that the outcome is good lol, and not that I've pissed you off so you wish gd upon me :)


----------



## addie25

A carrier is just like me and DH we r not sick but can pass on the gene. Baby will be healthy. The other baby is not a carrier so he/ she can't Pass along the gene and will b healthy. :thumbup: u kno me I still get nervous bc it's not 100% but I have to have trust in my doctors!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm on the train back from Paris with bikey in the box beside me :happydance: They still only had the pink one but after all that palava I didn't want to come home empty handed so I didn't get it assembled so I can get my magic spray paint out first and de-pink it a bit :happydance: But in a way the girly version is better since it has a basket on the front for monkey and biscuits, and I do like pink, but just not that all over do your head in kind they paint kid's bikes:shrug: Anyway I'm very excited about it and can't wait to get home and get it out the box and consider my artistic modifications to it!

Post pics when your done :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I get it addie! I see now what's happened... Only cause I'm interested ... Will, if both embryo's stick, you tell the carrier when it comes to it? When they are ttc? It's all so interesting to me! I hope you feel better soon :thumbup: like Kit says when you are resting for this it is all worth it :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh kit I so want a full time, normal job. I've been flitting since I left uni and t'is no good for me. Not to mention the MONEY :happydance: she said I'll hear this afternoon. I just got so nervous with the tests :dohh: all I was thinking was Radom thoughts concerning the test and not on actually doing the test. 

I just want a :baby: next siiiiiiigh.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit....you want my results to be positive? I hope you mean that the outcome is good lol, and not that I've pissed you off so you wish gd upon me :)

Oh hey no...I obviously meant positive results in the best way..i.e. you don't have GD!!!! Gawd, I'd never wish any of that or any other preggy ailment on anyone, especially not you as you've had your fair share of crappy stuff already m'love :hugs:

How's tricks anyway?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> A carrier is just like me and DH we r not sick but can pass on the gene. Baby will be healthy. The other baby is not a carrier so he/ she can't Pass along the gene and will b healthy. :thumbup: u kno me I still get nervous bc it's not 100% but I have to have trust in my doctors!

Ahhhhhh, the penny has dropped - thank you :flower:

It's amazing that they can tell that level of detail about something microscopic..I'm kind of in awe of what they can do really. It's all going to work out addie - keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I get it addie! I see now what's happened... Only cause I'm interested ... Will, if both embryo's stick, you tell the carrier when it comes to it? When they are ttc? It's all so interesting to me! I hope you feel better soon :thumbup: like Kit says when you are resting for this it is all worth it :hugs:

Yes I will know from 13 weeks on which baby is the carrier when they do the test to make sure babies are healthy. I will tell that baby when they get married bc I do not want to scare them into testing every person they meet to see If they r carriers n not date them. I want them to choose their wife/husband and then say get them tested n if they r not carriers no biggie if they are still no biggie you will just do IVF like me.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh kit I so want a full time, normal job. I've been flitting since I left uni and t'is no good for me. Not to mention the MONEY :happydance: she said I'll hear this afternoon. I just got so nervous with the tests :dohh: all I was thinking was Radom thoughts concerning the test and not on actually doing the test.
> 
> I just want a :baby: next siiiiiiigh.

I know m'love....I want it all for you too :hugs: and tests are horrible aren't they? I get all sweaty palmed and everything when I have to take tests :wacko:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> A carrier is just like me and DH we r not sick but can pass on the gene. Baby will be healthy. The other baby is not a carrier so he/ she can't Pass along the gene and will b healthy. :thumbup: u kno me I still get nervous bc it's not 100% but I have to have trust in my doctors!
> 
> Ahhhhhh, the penny has dropped - thank you :flower:
> 
> It's amazing that they can tell that level of detail about something microscopic..I'm kind of in awe of what they can do really. It's all going to work out addie - keep the faith :hugs:Click to expand...

It was cool to see how he put them in me I got to watch on a tv everything going on inside of me.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I get it addie! I see now what's happened... Only cause I'm interested ... Will, if both embryo's stick, you tell the carrier when it comes to it? When they are ttc? It's all so interesting to me! I hope you feel better soon :thumbup: like Kit says when you are resting for this it is all worth it :hugs:
> 
> Yes I will know from 13 weeks on which baby is the carrier when they do the test to make sure babies are healthy. I will tell that baby when they get married bc I do not want to scare them into testing every person they meet to see If they r carriers n not date them. I want them to choose their wife/husband and then say get them tested n if they r not carriers no biggie if they are still no biggie you will just do IVF like me.Click to expand...

You've got it all planned out! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> A carrier is just like me and DH we r not sick but can pass on the gene. Baby will be healthy. The other baby is not a carrier so he/ she can't Pass along the gene and will b healthy. :thumbup: u kno me I still get nervous bc it's not 100% but I have to have trust in my doctors!
> 
> Ahhhhhh, the penny has dropped - thank you :flower:
> 
> It's amazing that they can tell that level of detail about something microscopic..I'm kind of in awe of what they can do really. It's all going to work out addie - keep the faith :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It was cool to see how he put them in me I got to watch on a tv everything going on inside of me.Click to expand...

Wow - freaky but fascinating!!


----------



## addie25

Isn't it crazy that this is how humans start off. This is the picture of the embryos they put in me.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:shock: Oh my goosh Addie! that is such a cool pic! don't ask me why, but i got a little teary at that! :cry: I'm so happy for u babe :hugs:

Happy friday turts! :wave: what (else) is new??


----------



## addie25

Lol it's an interestin picture hopefully they stick!

What's new... I'm done with work :happydance: 
I'm debating on when to take a preg test it's different than a regular 2 week wait so I'm lost as to when to test :shrug: blood test is July 11th tho. I may test July 6th n c what happens. 

What's new with u my friend?


----------



## emandi

Turtles, is mild period pain with mild lower back pain something to worry about? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hmm...? :-k if yesterday was implantation day i would probably start testing around then too. In a normal TWW i usually assume implantation happens around 6 or 7 dpo, and a good day to test after that would be at about the 10 dpo mark. :happydance: exciting stuff!!

Today is a half day for me :dance: After work I have a hair appointment, and i am debating whether i want to treat myself to a mani and pedi as well.

as for my bday, there will be no huge bash, just some friends over. i am a tad disappointed b/c several of my close friends will be out of town on my big day and i have always been one to celebrate my bday with all my friends. i can't be mad at them b/c it's a holiday weekend so its understandable, but i am terribly disappointed still. my cousin, who i bend over backwards for 24/7 planned a bbq at her house for her boyfriend's family on my bday so she won't be in attendance either. :nope: i thought it was very inconsiderate of her and here i am still planning and buying things for her baby shower. it's the story of my life, always doing for other, but never having that reciprocated. :( 

ok **jumps off soapbox** had to get that out. :)

in other news, my brother is home :happydance: very excited about that! he'll be here until Monday :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

emandi said:


> Turtles, is mild period pain with mild lower back pain something to worry about? :shrug:

I had that when I was first pregnant. It was fine then. I would just call ur doctor to make sure.


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Hmm...? :-k if yesterday was implantation day i would probably start testing around then too. In a normal TWW i usually assume implantation happens around 6 or 7 dpo, and a good day to test after that would be at about the 10 dpo mark. :happydance: exciting stuff!!
> 
> Today is a half day for me :dance: After work I have a hair appointment, and i am debating whether i want to treat myself to a mani and pedi as well.
> 
> as for my bday, there will be no huge bash, just some friends over. i am a tad disappointed b/c several of my close friends will be out of town on my big day and i have always been one to celebrate my bday with all my friends. i can't be mad at them b/c it's a holiday weekend so its understandable, but i am terribly disappointed still. my cousin, who i bend over backwards for 24/7 planned a bbq at her house for her boyfriend's family on my bday so she won't be in attendance either. :nope: i thought it was very inconsiderate of her and
> here i am still planning and buying things for her baby shower. it's the story
> of my life, always doing for other, but never having that reciprocated. :(
> 
> ok **jumps off soapbox** had to get that out. :
> 
> in other news, my brother is home :happydance: very excited about that! he'll be here until Monday :wohoo:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I'm sorry people are not around for your birthday :hugs: maybe when they come back you can all celebrate. As far as doing more for others than they do for u... That was the story of my life. I stopped doing that bc it got sO frustrating and I was hurt by it. I saw which friends were there for me and I was there for them and the others I told them friendship is 2 ways and stopped speaking to them as frequently.


----------



## newbie_ttc

that;s what everyone keeps suggesting, that we celebrate when they get back, but honestly, i'll be over it by then. i've alway been a 'day of' kinda gal when it comes to that simply b/c the next day is a holiday and no one has to work. with the exception of my cousin, my friends are generally good friends. it's my cousin that is lacking in that department. its ironic how ppl give more courtesy to friends than their own fam, i guess b/c family takes advantage of that fact that no matter how angry you get at them, you'll still be family when its said and done. :shrug: Oh wells, MJ and my family will be around so that's all that really matters.


----------



## Sarachka

Newbie I love your sig!

Today I bought some conceive plus and more EPO. How much EPO should I take a day to get some good quality cervical mucus?


----------



## addie25

I agree sometimes family is kinder to their friends bc family can't go anywhere. Have a big ball with the people who are celebrating with you on ur big day!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Turtles, is mild period pain with mild lower back pain something to worry about? :shrug:

i wish i could offer u some insight... try not to worry doll and take it easy today. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Team Stragglers Unite!! i thought we needed a little inspirational pick-me-up :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie dooby dooo I love your signature! Sorry about your friends :hugs: that sucks. I feel the same sometimes my sister can be like that but then I reckon she justifies it cause she needs help with her sprog! I hope, whatever happens that you have a great birthday :flower: 

Thanks for clearing that up addie! Glad that you have resolved the situation :thumbup:

Emandi sorry I don't know I imagine it is though. My friend had excruciating back pain at about your mark and was fine! I hope you're ok! Ring the doctor if you are struggling :flower: 

Still no job news... because it's through an agency if I haven't heard by 4 I'm going to ring them as I'd like to know either way with the weekend being between now an Monday!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi... I don't know about EPO but I did have some super strength ones and it said you could take 6 :shock: I still only had one a day and with some people saying they take a while to work I suspect that the past 2 cycles I've had a bit of EWCM as a result of EPO! I've not had ewcm since I started smoking again (nicotine reduces estrogens - go figure...) GL I'm gonna use conceive plus too hopefully I'll get my sticky, doubt it though...


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey guy's well i finally managed my last day, i have some cards, flowers and gifts to post pic's of but as usual batteries are dead as a dodo !!!

But my lovely friend Karen whom i have worked with for 6 years in the my room had the most gorgeous'est bouquote (spelling ??) delivered and we both ended up blubbing then our other girl started then the other reggo girl came to see what the fuss was about as someone had told her i was upset!!.. and yes she started blubbing too!

My kiddies loved the cupcakes and the staff so that was good ;-)

when it came to my home time the girls gave me a lovely pressie for Nathaniel, and i was'nt allowed to open my card until i had driven home as myself and the other girls were emotional wrecks lol, my boss(the daughter one) actually wished me luck and asked that i let her know when baby arrives ..........and shock horror said boss and other boss(the mother one) had signed my card i nearly passed out 

when i arrived home also my mummy had osted a card telling me its now time to rest from her, my sis and my bro !!!!

OH was shocked last night when i said Kit is ready to pop!!!

He said are we all going to carry on chatting when we have our bebes , i was like yes of cause and he asked if its all still the same girls and if we allow newcomers lol !!! Bless

Jaynie you sound confident about the new job i really hope you get it lovely, (ps, i dont even know what it's for as i have been crap this week at keeping up!!)

newbs love ya siggy add on !!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles :hi:

Whew! Exhausticating day!!!!! Busy at work, then my grandparents came for lunch at the cafe. My gran who is 80, fell on wednesday and needed stitches so I changed her dressings and cleaned her up a bit. Then shopping, then when I came home now the dogs had a HUGE fight again :nope: and poor Bella was the pick-on-dog again. The neighbour came and helped me separate them and I have Bella in the bathroom. She is bleeding somewhere but the smell of the blood is making me feel so :sick: It's not pouring out so I will wait til DH comes home to investigate. I hate it when they fight :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Before I catch up:
KIT!!!! THAT BOOK YOU GAVE ME IS EVIL!!!
On page 22 her child DIES!!!!! :cry: I sat up crying in bed for 2 hours last night :cry:

It does look like it gets happier tho:winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> That's funny Hayley I just lost my post, darned computers:growlmad:
> 
> LUNA! You look like such a babe with your cool shades :coolio: I've never had expensive sunglasses, I always buy supermarket and sports shop shit but then again I do always lose/scratch them up so I'm not sure if I'm grown up and responsible enough for posh sunglasses yet:shrug:
> And your hair looks great, a nice natural shade and not a radioactive looking blonde!

Thanks! I was quite a babe back then :haha:
It's funny - I am the same with with sunglasses - always lose them, sit on them, drop them, etc. BUT not these ones. I still take them out and carefully clean them and make sure they are back in their case properly. I guess because I know they were so expensive I want them to last. Going on five years now and they don't look half bad, still! :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Soooo, 2 exciting things:
> 
> 1- The Tour de France starts tomorrow:wohoo:
> 
> 2-The baby bikes in Toys r us are 50% off in the Summer Sales and DH said I could get one for Holly and hide it in the garage for her Christmas present:wohoo:
> 
> So I'm off this morning on the train to get one, really hope they've got one left[-o&lt; I'm going to get the boy version since it's white and turquoise with a dog on it, whereas the girl one is pukey luminous pink with princesses all over it. And while I'm there some smelly oil from The Body Shop next door:thumbup: Oh and a paintbrush for my boar and bike pic- I was using a crappy kids brush belonging to DSS the younger yesterday:dohh:
> 
> Be back later then girls:happydance:
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAYS!!!!:flower::flower::flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> On topic- I nearly sprinted to the chemists this morning for a test because I had a bloody nose and then told myself to get real:haha:

Exciting! Little Holly is going to be soooooo excited for her bike!
I have a feeling you're not going to be able to wait until Christmas.... :haha:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share a picture of my newly blonde hair, too! I forgot to do that when I got it done a couple weeks ago. This is from yesterday :thumbup:
> 
> Beautiful m'love..and as Holly says, not scary brassy, just very natural and sunkissed looking :cloud9: You are lovely :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :blush: I dislike brassy blonde (sorry if anyone likes it!!) so I always have them tone it to as white as it will go and the result is usually nice. :haha:



addie25 said:


> The babies should NOT have cf. The test is not 100 percent accurate tho it's from 90 to 99% accurate so I guess there's always a small chance. My doctor told me I should not worry they would not have put them in me if they were not confident they would be ok. We will still get the CF test done to make sure babies are healthy at 12 weeks pregnant. At 13weeks we will know for sure 100% babies are healthy.

Thanks for explaining that! Can't wait to see your BFP!! :happydance:



addie25 said:


> View attachment 228674
> 
> 
> Isn't it crazy that this is how humans start off. This is the picture of the embryos they put in me.

Awwww!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm with newbie, this makes me tear up! Those are your BABIES!!! :awww:



newbie_ttc said:


> Hmm...? :-k if yesterday was implantation day i would probably start testing around then too. In a normal TWW i usually assume implantation happens around 6 or 7 dpo, and a good day to test after that would be at about the 10 dpo mark. :happydance: exciting stuff!!
> 
> Today is a half day for me :dance: After work I have a hair appointment, and i am debating whether i want to treat myself to a mani and pedi as well.
> 
> as for my bday, there will be no huge bash, just some friends over. i am a tad disappointed b/c several of my close friends will be out of town on my big day and i have always been one to celebrate my bday with all my friends. i can't be mad at them b/c it's a holiday weekend so its understandable, but i am terribly disappointed still. my cousin, who i bend over backwards for 24/7 planned a bbq at her house for her boyfriend's family on my bday so she won't be in attendance either. :nope: i thought it was very inconsiderate of her and here i am still planning and buying things for her baby shower. it's the story of my life, always doing for other, but never having that reciprocated. :(
> 
> ok **jumps off soapbox** had to get that out. :)
> 
> in other news, my brother is home :happydance: very excited about that! he'll be here until Monday :wohoo:

Poor Newbie :cry: It's not fair how selfish some people are. I'm like you in that I bend over backwards for people and then sometimes I get walked all over. I've gotten better at it since I've quit working because I don't have to deal with people as often - but I'm right there with you :hugs:



newbie_ttc said:


> Team Stragglers Unite!! i thought we needed a little inspirational pick-me-up :dust:

Awww, that's sweet! You girls will get your sticky BFPs before you know it!! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles :hi:
> 
> Whew! Exhausticating day!!!!! Busy at work, then my grandparents came for lunch at the cafe. My gran who is 80, fell on wednesday and needed stitches so I changed her dressings and cleaned her up a bit. Then shopping, then when I came home now the dogs had a HUGE fight again :nope: and poor Bella was the pick-on-dog again. The neighbour came and helped me separate them and I have Bella in the bathroom. She is bleeding somewhere but the smell of the blood is making me feel so :sick: It's not pouring out so I will wait til DH comes home to investigate. I hate it when they fight :growlmad:

Oh, Trin! Your poor grandma! You're so sweet to take care of her :hugs:

I'm sorry about your doggies fighting! How many dogs are in your pack? My two girl dogs growing up would fight quite often - usually over food or bones or attention. It was always really scary to me. My two now, a girl and a boy have never had a fight in the almost four years they've been together, just a snap or two when a super good treat is involved :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

CAMPING DAY TODAY!!  :happydance:

I must take my leave, now, turtles! I need to take the boy dog to the kennel and get eggs from the egg lady and DH will be packing the car while I'm gone and then we'll be leaving!

Like I said, I'll have full connectivity, so I'll be catching up and chatting as usually, but probably less. :thumbup:

SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Before I catch up:
> KIT!!!! THAT BOOK YOU GAVE ME IS EVIL!!!
> On page 22 her child DIES!!!!! :cry: I sat up crying in bed for 2 hours last night :cry:
> 
> It does look like it gets happier tho:winkwink:

Oh Gawd....sorry Trin - weeping and wailing was not really what I was going for :blush: I do hope it turns around and becomes the lighthearted, passing the time read I thought it was :flower:

Sorry m'love :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Moan Alert !
> 
> I do not know why this is bothering me so much....but I thought I would offload
> 
> the girl ( the "you shouldnt wear black to my wedding"girl ) has taken to emailing my DH instead of me when organising things
> 
> she wants to throw a wedding party thank you BBQ so emails my DH ??? and puts partners and kids welcolme ???!!! Hello.......??????? is that not rude or is it my hormones
> 
> THEN my other friend text her and told her she is preggo.....and she came back with that she knew as my friend and I have been acting funny at her hen night ....she asked her is she has been trying and hope she was not going to be boring and not find out the sex and she wont be buying gifts if she is not aware of the sex
> 
> I am just so WOUND up !!!!!

https://209.85.120.66/section_images/msn/1150442703

That's shocking. Some _friend!_


----------



## newbie_ttc

have fun camping luna! Just think, by the time u return home kit will have had her bubba. which reminds me, i think i am ready to call the gender... me thinks it shall be a...


Spoiler
Finley!! :blue: :happydance:

that's my final answer :smug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey trin-a-lin! :hi: how are we feeling today lovely?


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Turtles, is mild period pain with mild lower back pain something to worry about? :shrug:

I would say it's a sign that you need to slow down and relax a bit. No blood = good :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Tell ur DH he is correct nuwmum we will all b chatting after we all have babies!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Before I catch up:
> KIT!!!! THAT BOOK YOU GAVE ME IS EVIL!!!
> On page 22 her child DIES!!!!! :cry: I sat up crying in bed for 2 hours last night :cry:
> 
> It does look like it gets happier tho:winkwink:
> 
> Oh Gawd....sorry Trin - weeping and wailing was not really what I was going for :blush: I do hope it turns around and becomes the lighthearted, passing the time read I thought it was :flower:
> 
> Sorry m'love :blush:Click to expand...

Awwwww keep reading I'm sure it gets better! I if u want a real scary book read IT!!!!!!!! I stopped reading for a couple days bc my hair was turning white from fear!!!! I'm a chicken.


----------



## Mollykins

Morning all. :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

Its the first time he has really asked about you guys i think he reckons i am just having an affair with the laptop most of the time!! He is usually practising darts when im on at night though.

Luna have a great camping trip.


----------



## addie25

Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Mollyturt, how are you and LEO


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtles :hi:
> 
> Whew! Exhausticating day!!!!! Busy at work, then my grandparents came for lunch at the cafe. My gran who is 80, fell on wednesday and needed stitches so I changed her dressings and cleaned her up a bit. Then shopping, then when I came home now the dogs had a HUGE fight again :nope: and poor Bella was the pick-on-dog again. The neighbour came and helped me separate them and I have Bella in the bathroom. She is bleeding somewhere but the smell of the blood is making me feel so :sick: It's not pouring out so I will wait til DH comes home to investigate. I hate it when they fight :growlmad:
> 
> Oh, Trin! Your poor grandma! You're so sweet to take care of her :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry about your doggies fighting! How many dogs are in your pack? My two girl dogs growing up would fight quite often - usually over food or bones or attention. It was always really scary to me. My two now, a girl and a boy have never had a fight in the almost four years they've been together, just a snap or two when a super good treat is involved :thumbup:Click to expand...

We have STorm (German Shepherd, 12 1/2 years) who is the boss, Baldar (Staffie (10 1/2yrs) who's the 2ic, the Bella, Lola and Morrigan - all mixed breed girls aged 6-4yrs, the Zeus (Rottie 2yrs). Dharma, the miniature daxi is an inside dog so not part of the pack. So 6 altogether and it's the 3 girls that start it. 2 will gang up on one and then the others join in. Random things start it. Baldar and Zeus used to fight but we demoted Zeus and that sorted that out. Lola is a grouchy bitch so she snaps easily and that usually starts it :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Before I catch up:
> KIT!!!! THAT BOOK YOU GAVE ME IS EVIL!!!
> On page 22 her child DIES!!!!! :cry: I sat up crying in bed for 2 hours last night :cry:
> 
> It does look like it gets happier tho:winkwink:
> 
> Oh Gawd....sorry Trin - weeping and wailing was not really what I was going for :blush: I do hope it turns around and becomes the lighthearted, passing the time read I thought it was :flower:
> 
> Sorry m'love :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: Just joking. I should have known by the "the next Marley and Me" review


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> hey trin-a-lin! :hi: how are we feeling today lovely?

Feeling peachy :thumbup: Just tired, and ignoring the usually early preggo cramps (I hope)


----------



## Mollykins

I'm exhausted! I can't seem to sleep enough lately. *yawn* 

Newbie- I'm like you, I think the day of the birthday is important. As you know, oldest DD's birthday is on the 4th and people are always doing something to celebrate the 4th... except celebrate her birthday. :wacko: So I decided to start a new tradition that is we (OH, myself, and the girls) celebrate each others birthdays on the day and then have a party at another time for everyone else. It's nice. :hugs: 

Trin- sorry about your grandmother. :( and Bella too of course. :awww: 

hello everyone :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone, i hope youre all well! i just popped in quickly as have been soooo busy today with 2 sports day events all day at school, and now im being taken out for dinner, i just HAD to come on and say to CRUNCHIE thankyou soo soo much for my turtle mail i totally love it and everyone else is going to be well jel! il post pics later, cant wait for James to wear it :) thankyou my lovely xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi girls... I had a call back! It's a toss up between me and another candidate! I have to fill in an application form at some point of the weekend :shrug: I'll find out Monday!


----------



## x-ginge-x

oooh, good luck jaynie, 

i have found a cool website called www.swapz.co.uk where you swap things with other people rather than trying to sell them :D


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi girls... I had a call back! It's a toss up between me and another candidate! I have to fill in an application form at some point of the weekend :shrug: I'll find out Monday!

ooohhh good luck lovely!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

JAYNIE!!!!
https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lm7rffEeWK1qkq2teo1_400.jpg


----------



## addie25

Yay good luck Jaynie!!!

Lol my moms in a 2 week wait. She just said "this waitin period is very annoying" lol


----------



## Crunchie

April- you are most welcome my lovely xxxx 

Good luck jaynie pie xxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

good luck jaynie pooh!

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/125/125548qs93jxgwf5.gif

hey Moll, feeling tired today? what are u guys going for the holiday/DD's bday?


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey ging! have u swapped any yet? that's pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi girls... I had a call back! It's a toss up between me and another candidate! I have to fill in an application form at some point of the weekend :shrug: I'll find out Monday!


:wacko:good luck:thumbup:im sure you will get it!!




addie25 said:


> Yay good luck Jaynie!!!
> 
> Lol my moms in a 2 week wait. She just said "this waitin period is very annoying" lol

lol how does she think we feel/felt :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Turtles, is mild period pain with mild lower back pain something to worry about? :shrug:

I think not my lovely...I had some pretty horrendous cramping in the first tri which left me lying in bed terrified :shock: so if yours is just mild - no problemos :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> that;s what everyone keeps suggesting, that we celebrate when they get back, but honestly, i'll be over it by then. i've alway been a 'day of' kinda gal when it comes to that simply b/c the next day is a holiday and no one has to work. with the exception of my cousin, my friends are generally good friends. it's my cousin that is lacking in that department. its ironic how ppl give more courtesy to friends than their own fam, i guess b/c family takes advantage of that fact that no matter how angry you get at them, you'll still be family when its said and done. :shrug: Oh wells, MJ and my family will be around so that's all that really matters.

:nope: That is a bit rubbish Newbs...I'm an "on the day" gal myself. You're right though, the really important peeps will be with you and I'm sure it'll be really spesh..just like you :hugs: :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey guy's well i finally managed my last day, i have some cards, flowers and gifts to post pic's of but as usual batteries are dead as a dodo !!!
> 
> But my lovely friend Karen whom i have worked with for 6 years in the my room had the most gorgeous'est bouquote (spelling ??) delivered and we both ended up blubbing then our other girl started then the other reggo girl came to see what the fuss was about as someone had told her i was upset!!.. and yes she started blubbing too!
> 
> My kiddies loved the cupcakes and the staff so that was good ;-)
> 
> when it came to my home time the girls gave me a lovely pressie for Nathaniel, and i was'nt allowed to open my card until i had driven home as myself and the other girls were emotional wrecks lol, my boss(the daughter one) actually wished me luck and asked that i let her know when baby arrives ..........and shock horror said boss and other boss(the mother one) had signed my card i nearly passed out
> 
> when i arrived home also my mummy had osted a card telling me its now time to rest from her, my sis and my bro !!!!
> 
> OH was shocked last night when i said Kit is ready to pop!!!
> 
> He said are we all going to carry on chatting when we have our bebes , i was like yes of cause and he asked if its all still the same girls and if we allow newcomers lol !!! Bless
> 
> Jaynie you sound confident about the new job i really hope you get it lovely, (ps, i dont even know what it's for as i have been crap this week at keeping up!!)
> 
> newbs love ya siggy add on !!

Ahh Hayley - seems like you've had a lovely but emotional day. I know how you feel :hugs: BUT.....

YOU'RE ON MAT LEAVE!!!!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

I'm so glad you have finished up knowing how appreciated and nuvved you are :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> have fun camping luna! Just think, by the time u return home kit will have had her bubba. which reminds me, i think i am ready to call the gender... me thinks it shall be a...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Finley!! :blue: :happydance:
> 
> that's my final answer :smug:

:smug: 

Mine too :friends:

Thanks newbie-dooby-dooooooooooooooooooooo :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Morning all. :sleep:

Mornin' :howdy:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!

:saywhat:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Its the first time he has really asked about you guys i think he reckons i am just having an affair with the laptop most of the time!! He is usually practising darts when im on at night though.
> 
> Luna have a great camping trip.

:haha:

It's probably best he doesn't know how much we know about him...like how much we all know about each other's DHs/OH's and they are unaware :shhh:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie that's a really good idea, some sort of TURTLE!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> View attachment 228674
> 
> 
> Isn't it crazy that this is how humans start off. This is the picture of the embryos they put in me.

*
This has just blown my mind.* 

Thanks for your first scan pic Addie:hugs:

Jeez I've recovered myself but I went all shivery and weepy at that!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

I loved the books :thumbup: And the movies were sweet

A travelling turtle conception totem and a travelling birth totem? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm exhausted! I can't seem to sleep enough lately. *yawn*
> 
> Newbie- I'm like you, I think the day of the birthday is important. As you know, oldest DD's birthday is on the 4th and people are always doing something to celebrate the 4th... except celebrate her birthday. :wacko: So I decided to start a new tradition that is we (OH, myself, and the girls) celebrate each others birthdays on the day and then have a party at another time for everyone else. It's nice. :hugs:
> 
> Trin- sorry about your grandmother. :( and Bella too of course. :awww:
> 
> hello everyone :wave:

We are still going to the aquarium on Monday I hope? :thumbup::flower: I'm all packed with hospital notes and everything :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

i think its a great idea. maybe like one of those stuff ainmals that u can sign? we put our special message or draw something then send it on :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi girls... I had a call back! It's a toss up between me and another candidate! I have to fill in an application form at some point of the weekend :shrug: I'll find out Monday!

:happydance:

Clever Jaynie....how could they not see your potential??? :hugs: FX'd :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i think its a great idea. maybe like one of those stuff ainmals that u can sign? we put our special message or draw something then send it on :happydance:Click to expand...

Ok, can someone explain what this is please? I is lost :shrug: It was the travelling pants bit that really confuzzled me :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i think its a great idea. maybe like one of those stuff ainmals that u can sign? we put our special message or draw something then send it on :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, can someone explain what this is please? I is lost :shrug: It was the travelling pants bit that really confuzzled me :shrug:Click to expand...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sisterhood_of_the_Traveling_Pants_(film)

Four teenage girlsLena, Tibby, Bridget, and Carmenwho are best friends and have been together all their lives in Bethesda, Maryland, but are about to separate for the summer. Lena is spending the summer in Greece with her grandparents; Tibby is staying at home; Bridget is going to soccer camp in Mexico; and Carmen is visiting her father in South Carolina. The girls go browsing at a local thrift store before they separate for the summer. They convince Tibby to try on a pair of jeans, who in turn makes Lena try them on, then Bridget, then Carmen; they find that the Pants magically fits all four of them perfectly, even though they have different measurements. The girls decide to share the Pants equally among them over the summer as a way of keeping together when they are apart. Lena, Tibby, Bridget, and Carmen part the next day, and the film focuses on each girls' journey separately.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening chickens:flower:

I just zoomed to the hardware store on my bike to get some sticky coloured adhesive to make multi coloured spots for Holly's bike and the man who cut my strips to my measurements winked and said 'here love, I'll only put half the amount on the ticket'- so I went to the cash desk with my ticket of the reduced measurements to pay, and the man on the cash desk winked and said, 'here, don't tell anyone, I'll let you have that lot free' so I only paid for a tin of spray paint! I like that kind of shopping\\:D/ 

*Jaynie,* you're well in there:dance: Best of fabbo luck for the next round.:thumbup: I hope you added to your CV that you're a Turtle and also member of an Elite Women's Group? It might just tip the balance in your favour:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i think its a great idea. maybe like one of those stuff ainmals that u can sign? we put our special message or draw something then send it on :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, can someone explain what this is please? I is lost :shrug: It was the travelling pants bit that really confuzzled me :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sisterhood_of_the_Traveling_Pants_(film)
> 
> Four teenage girlsLena, Tibby, Bridget, and Carmenwho are best friends and have been together all their lives in Bethesda, Maryland, but are about to separate for the summer. Lena is spending the summer in Greece with her grandparents; Tibby is staying at home; Bridget is going to soccer camp in Mexico; and Carmen is visiting her father in South Carolina. The girls go browsing at a local thrift store before they separate for the summer. They convince Tibby to try on a pair of jeans, who in turn makes Lena try them on, then Bridget, then Carmen; they find that the Pants magically fits all four of them perfectly, even though they have different measurements. The girls decide to share the Pants equally among them over the summer as a way of keeping together when they are apart. Lena, Tibby, Bridget, and Carmen part the next day, and the film focuses on each girls' journey separately.Click to expand...

Ahhh, thank you Trin :thumbup::flower: Yes, it is a good idea addie :) Hmmm, what could we send :shrug: :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Still the plan Kit... unless she changes her mind, which she is prone to:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening chickens:flower:
> 
> I just zoomed to the hardware store on my bike to get some sticky coloured adhesive to make multi coloured spots for Holly's bike and the man who cut my strips to my measurements winked and said 'here love, I'll only put half the amount on the ticket'- so I went to the cash desk with my ticket of the reduced measurements to pay, and the man on the cash desk winked and said, 'here, don't tell anyone, I'll let you have that lot free' so I only paid for a tin of spray paint! I like that kind of shopping\\:D/
> 
> *Jaynie,* you're well in there:dance: Best of fabbo luck for the next round.:thumbup: I hope you added to your CV that you're a Turtle and also member of an Elite Women's Group? It might just tip the balance in your favour:shrug:

That super-wonderbra is paying off :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah i have just posted off my 32gb 3rd gen ipod....in return for a.....BLACKBERRY :happydance: only thing will be is its for my OH (which i dont see as fair as it was my bloody ipod) i might be evil and give him my pretty pink samsung :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> yeah i have just posted off my 32gb 3rd gen ipod....in return for a.....BLACKBERRY :happydance: only thing will be is its for my OH (which i dont see as fair as it was my bloody ipod) i might be evil and give him my pretty pink samsung :haha:

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Still the plan Kit... unless she changes her mind, which she is prone to:shrug:

Well just keep me posted so I know where we're meeting :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love the idea Addie:happydance: Maybe something we can all sign or modify in some way:shrug: If you want I can make us a plain Ickle Turtle Personnage and then we all add what we like- you could sew it a t-shirt, buy it a badges, make it a little bag with notes written in a book inside, photograph it doing something while it's on holiday with you etc etc:wohoo: It could be a kind of travelling mascot:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I love the idea Addie:happydance: Maybe something we can all sign or modify in some way:shrug: If you want I can make us a plain Ickle Turtle Personnage and then we all add what we like- you could sew it a t-shirt, buy it a badges, make it a little bag with notes written in a book inside, photograph it doing something while it's on holiday with you etc etc:wohoo: It could be a kind of travelling mascot:shrug:

Yay!! :yipee: :thumbup: Let's do it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening chickens:flower:
> 
> I just zoomed to the hardware store on my bike to get some sticky coloured adhesive to make multi coloured spots for Holly's bike and the man who cut my strips to my measurements winked and said 'here love, I'll only put half the amount on the ticket'- so I went to the cash desk with my ticket of the reduced measurements to pay, and the man on the cash desk winked and said, 'here, don't tell anyone, I'll let you have that lot free' so I only paid for a tin of spray paint! I like that kind of shopping\\:D/
> 
> *Jaynie,* you're well in there:dance: Best of fabbo luck for the next round.:thumbup: I hope you added to your CV that you're a Turtle and also member of an Elite Women's Group? It might just tip the balance in your favour:shrug:
> 
> That super-wonderbra is paying off :haha:Click to expand...

I was wearing a cycling helmet the whole time!!:wacko: God I must look hot in cycling gear:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Good Luck Jaynie!!!

https://glitterimage.info/graphics/image/good-luck-27-34691.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love the idea Addie:happydance: Maybe something we can all sign or modify in some way:shrug: If you want I can make us a plain Ickle Turtle Personnage and then we all add what we like- you could sew it a t-shirt, buy it a badges, make it a little bag with notes written in a book inside, photograph it doing something while it's on holiday with you etc etc:wohoo: It could be a kind of travelling mascot:shrug:
> 
> Yay!! :yipee: :thumbup: Let's do it!!Click to expand...

The idea reminds me a bit of the gnome in Amelie too, photographed across various world cities:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I love the idea Addie:happydance: Maybe something we can all sign or modify in some way:shrug: If you want I can make us a plain Ickle Turtle Personnage and then we all add what we like- you could sew it a t-shirt, buy it a badges, make it a little bag with notes written in a book inside, photograph it doing something while it's on holiday with you etc etc:wohoo: It could be a kind of travelling mascot:shrug:

that sounds amazing !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

yes yes YES Bethany make us a turtle!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG that would give me enormous pleasure!!:wohoo: 

My mind has gone off designing his basic form already:happydance: (For me it's a he, but no reason why it can't change sex according to the host turtle:shrug:)


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guy's well i finally managed my last day, i have some cards, flowers and gifts to post pic's of but as usual batteries are dead as a dodo !!!
> 
> But my lovely friend Karen whom i have worked with for 6 years in the my room had the most gorgeous'est bouquote (spelling ??) delivered and we both ended up blubbing then our other girl started then the other reggo girl came to see what the fuss was about as someone had told her i was upset!!.. and yes she started blubbing too!
> 
> My kiddies loved the cupcakes and the staff so that was good ;-)
> 
> when it came to my home time the girls gave me a lovely pressie for Nathaniel, and i was'nt allowed to open my card until i had driven home as myself and the other girls were emotional wrecks lol, my boss(the daughter one) actually wished me luck and asked that i let her know when baby arrives ..........and shock horror said boss and other boss(the mother one) had signed my card i nearly passed out
> 
> when i arrived home also my mummy had osted a card telling me its now time to rest from her, my sis and my bro !!!!
> 
> OH was shocked last night when i said Kit is ready to pop!!!
> 
> He said are we all going to carry on chatting when we have our bebes , i was like yes of cause and he asked if its all still the same girls and if we allow newcomers lol !!! Bless
> 
> Jaynie you sound confident about the new job i really hope you get it lovely, (ps, i dont even know what it's for as i have been crap this week at keeping up!!)
> 
> newbs love ya siggy add on !!
> 
> Ahh Hayley - seems like you've had a lovely but emotional day. I know how you feel :hugs: BUT.....
> 
> YOU'RE ON MAT LEAVE!!!!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you have finished up knowing how appreciated and nuvved you are :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:I know was nice feel like im jobless now lol!!! Its weird aint it:dohh:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Its the first time he has really asked about you guys i think he reckons i am just having an affair with the laptop most of the time!! He is usually practising darts when im on at night though.
> 
> Luna have a great camping trip.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> It's probably best he doesn't know how much we know about him...like how much we all know about each other's DHs/OH's and they are unaware :shhh:Click to expand...

:shrug:dunno what your talking about DHs?OHs ? who are they :dohh:



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm exhausted! I can't seem to sleep enough lately. *yawn*
> 
> Newbie- I'm like you, I think the day of the birthday is important. As you know, oldest DD's birthday is on the 4th and people are always doing something to celebrate the 4th... except celebrate her birthday. :wacko: So I decided to start a new tradition that is we (OH, myself, and the girls) celebrate each others birthdays on the day and then have a party at another time for everyone else. It's nice. :hugs:
> 
> Trin- sorry about your grandmother. :( and Bella too of course. :awww:
> 
> hello everyone :wave:
> 
> We are still going to the aquarium on Monday I hope? :thumbup::flower: I'm all packed with hospital notes and everything :shrug:Click to expand...


Is this so your not stressing about birthing? Good idea:thumbup:i think i will plan a trip for my DD too!!




newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i think its a great idea. maybe like one of those stuff ainmals that u can sign? we put our special message or draw something then send it on :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay lets do it :thumbup::happydance:will be fun



HollyMonkey said:


> Evening chickens:flower:
> 
> I just zoomed to the hardware store on my bike to get some sticky coloured adhesive to make multi coloured spots for Holly's bike and the man who cut my strips to my measurements winked and said 'here love, I'll only put half the amount on the ticket'- so I went to the cash desk with my ticket of the reduced measurements to pay, and the man on the cash desk winked and said, 'here, don't tell anyone, I'll let you have that lot free' so I only paid for a tin of spray paint! I like that kind of shopping\\:D/
> 
> *Jaynie,* you're well in there:dance: Best of fabbo luck for the next round.:thumbup: I hope you added to your CV that you're a Turtle and also member of an Elite Women's Group? It might just tip the balance in your favour:shrug:

You must be looking damn hot in that there helmet B :thumbup::haha:

freebies are brill though hey!

Hey sezi how's you? 
I promise promise to sort out my orphan donation this next week:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley 

CONGRATULATIONS! you are on official BnB leave!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooooo, feel like a little hand or something might drop out of my lady garden and wave or something.....so much low down pressure :wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

kit_cat said:


> Ooooooo, feel like a little hand or something might drop out of my lady garden and wave or something.....so much low down pressure :wacko:

you might never make it to that aquarium :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh bumholes. DH has just told me that he's invited *x* and *x* for a barbecue tomorrow night:dohh: They're a nice enough couple but they do waffle on about their family problems somewhat- six kids between them, only one is the fruit of _their_ copulation, and they have the most nightmare-ish ex's, which they like to start talking about once they've had a drink:wacko: DH and I end up being (also vaguely drunken I must confess) Family Therapists for the night,* Everytime!* We wonder how they survive on a daily basis without having us to come and whinge to over a bottle or 3:haha: Oh well, if I can do something to help restructured French families:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ooooooo, feel like a little hand or something might drop out of my lady garden and wave or something.....so much low down pressure :wacko:

I had that too:haha: Helllllllooooooo Fin-a-lin:wave: I seeee youuuuuu!!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Ooooooo, feel like a little hand or something might drop out of my lady garden and wave or something.....so much low down pressure :wacko:

That's because Finley :baby:is coming out soon:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, feel like a little hand or something might drop out of my lady garden and wave or something.....so much low down pressure :wacko:
> 
> you might never make it to that aquarium :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm not so sure - that's a couple of days of the same feelings. it could go on for ages :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh bumholes. DH has just told me that he's invited *x* and *x* for a barbecue tomorrow night:dohh: They're a nice enough couple but they do waffle on about their family problems somewhat- six kids between them, only one is the fruit of _their_ copulation, and they have the most nightmare-ish ex's, which they like to start talking about once they've had a drink:wacko: DH and I end up being (also vaguely drunken I must confess) Family Therapists for the night,* Everytime!* We wonder how they survive on a daily basis without having us to come and whinge to over a bottle or 3:haha: Oh well, if I can do something to help restructured French families:shrug:

Well I'm afraid you've brought it on yourself being so good at dispensing advice my dear....'tis a heavy burden being a wise one :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, feel like a little hand or something might drop out of my lady garden and wave or something.....so much low down pressure :wacko:
> 
> you might never make it to that aquarium :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not so sure - that's a couple of days of the same feelings. it could go on for ages :wacko:Click to expand...

Fair point. Likewise it could all change VERY SUDDENLY:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, feel like a little hand or something might drop out of my lady garden and wave or something.....so much low down pressure :wacko:
> 
> That's because Finley :baby:is coming out soon:haha:Click to expand...

..but no show, no contractions, no back pain - NADA :shrug: 'Tis a waiting game indeed!


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..in your vast experience..is there a rough average for how late older mums like me go into labour with first bebes? Probably an impossible question to answer but I just thought I would anyway :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh bumholes. DH has just told me that he's invited *x* and *x* for a barbecue tomorrow night:dohh: They're a nice enough couple but they do waffle on about their family problems somewhat- six kids between them, only one is the fruit of _their_ copulation, and they have the most nightmare-ish ex's, which they like to start talking about once they've had a drink:wacko: DH and I end up being (also vaguely drunken I must confess) Family Therapists for the night,* Everytime!* We wonder how they survive on a daily basis without having us to come and whinge to over a bottle or 3:haha: Oh well, if I can do something to help restructured French families:shrug:
> 
> Well I'm afraid you've brought it on yourself being so good at dispensing advice my dear....'tis a heavy burden being a wise one :winkwink:Click to expand...

'tis indeed:haha: Maybe we could charge by the hour:shrug:

The lady of the couple is also the 'so you're not pregnant yet type?' which she bugged me with before I fell with Holly and then she visited when Holly was 2 WEEKS OLD and said that we 'need to have the second one straight away, it's best'... so tomorrow the question will inevitably come up! 
I think she must be a friend of Crunch's friend:wacko: Baby things aside she's really nice and interesing, I'll just have to delicately lead the topics of conversation in my preferred direction...so, the first day of the Tour de France...:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Baby baby baby!


----------



## Sarachka

Kit can't you do some mega lunges or something?


----------



## Sarachka

btw I'm home now and ....

I have *TWO* pieces of Turtle Mail!

Thank you so much to *Hollichka *and *Kitya *for my luuuuuurvely gifts, you both know me so well!!!!!! Photos coming asap


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi I'm sure it's fine- as Trin said maybe take it easy a bit, have a chilled weekend if you're not working?:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

BTW we're trying to abstain from sex until Tuesday, since last night. Gonna be TOUGH!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! We have achieved simultaneous postal delivery to Sarachka! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0003.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Also arriving today was my MACA tablets and I bought my EPO and ConceiveFancyJuicePlus so it's an awesome TTC/Turtle day!!


----------



## new mummy2010

postie man just for your house today sezi


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit can't you do some mega lunges or something?

:haha:

You should see me trying to get into bed let alone some mega lunges :haha: I may never get back up from a mega lunge :shock: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> BTW we're trying to abstain from sex until Tuesday, since last night. Gonna be TOUGH!!!!

Whoah! That's a LONG time for you two - good luck, stay strong :bodyb:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit! We have achieved simultaneous postal delivery to Sarachka! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0003.gif

Now considering our geography, that's quite something eh? :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Kit, how old are you? Only I see you and Bethany refer to yourselves as old ladies but you don't look it in your pictures (other than Bethany's freaky hand pic :) ) 
I have been sorting bubbas clothes out today,into newborn,0-3, 3-6,6-9 and 9-12.........I think I MAY have done a little too much forward planning lol!
Kit have you posted completed nursery pics yet?
I hope everyone is doing well, Jaynie I hope you get the job you are after x


----------



## Mollykins

My OH is going to murderalize me when he gets home.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit, how old are you? Only I see you and Bethany refer to yourselves as old ladies but you don't look it in your pictures (other than Bethany's freaky hand pic :) )
> I have been sorting bubbas clothes out today,into newborn,0-3, 3-6,6-9 and 9-12.........I think I MAY have done a little too much forward planning lol!
> Kit have you posted completed nursery pics yet?
> I hope everyone is doing well, Jaynie I hope you get the job you are after x

I'm 36 Lissy - quite old :jo:
Yep, I posted nursery pics ages ago - they will be miles back on the thread I'm afraid - can post again if you really want to see?


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for your all your deliveries today Sarachka. It's like Christmas. :)


----------



## poas

That's not old!!!! And yes please regards nursery pics :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love the idea Addie:happydance: Maybe something we can all sign or modify in some way:shrug: If you want I can make us a plain Ickle Turtle Personnage and then we all add what we like- you could sew it a t-shirt, buy it a badges, make it a little bag with notes written in a book inside, photograph it doing something while it's on holiday with you etc etc:wohoo: It could be a kind of travelling mascot:shrug:
> 
> Yay!! :yipee: :thumbup: Let's do it!!Click to expand...
> 
> The idea reminds me a bit of the gnome in Amelie too, photographed across various world cities:haha:Click to expand...

EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!!!! Amelie is my FAVOURITE movie EVER!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My OH is going to murderalize me when he gets home.

Oh no, what you been up Mollynaughtypants??


----------



## HollyMonkey

I smell yummy today since I bought myself a 30ml bottle of the new Kenzo Flower 'TAG' perfume :wohoo: Oooo maybe it's that that got me my free adhesive colours!:-k 
I have just got my holiday pay check (the French are weird, I get paid for holidays but not for work time:fool:) and also AF (retail therapy time\\:D/) and also want to smell divine for DH on my HOLIDAY so I went for a sniff in Sephora and rather liked the new Flower:thumbup: I put it on this morning and it's only got yummier as the day goes on, I keep whiffing myself and thinking:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I like perfumes that take a few hours to reach their olfactory peak.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> My OH is going to murderalize me when he gets home.

Mine already has:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> That's not old!!!! And yes please regards nursery pics :)

Ahh thanks Lissy, but compared to the rest of the thread, it is a little bit senior..but I don't mind :thumbup: 

And seeing as it's you....


----------



## Sarachka

From KITTEH

[IMG]https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9515776a.jpg[/IMG]

From HOLLEH!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/d06c966e.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin..in your vast experience..is there a rough average for how late older mums like me go into labour with first bebes? Probably an impossible question to answer but I just thought I would anyway :blush:

Nope :nope: it's all a guessing game. Have I told you girls about what we do with EPO? To soften the cervix?

You prick 2 capsule and insert them in your lady garden twice a day, and take 2 orally twice a day. You have to lie down afterwards so when you go to bed and then when you get up to go to the loo at around 4-ish

They contain prostoglandins which ripen the cervix (also found in semen hence the 'you get the baby out the way you got it in)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> BTW we're trying to abstain from sex until Tuesday, since last night. Gonna be TOUGH!!!!

I was going to ask if you wanted to borrow my sex toy but that might be a bit OTT on the Sisterhood thang:fool: You can just borrow my DH instead since I'm bleeding:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin..in your vast experience..is there a rough average for how late older mums like me go into labour with first bebes? Probably an impossible question to answer but I just thought I would anyway :blush:
> 
> Nope :nope: it's all a guessing game. Have I told you girls about what we do with EPO? To soften the cervix?
> 
> You prick 2 capsule and insert them in your lady garden twice a day, and take 2 orally twice a day. You have to lie down afterwards so when you go to bed and then when you get up to go to the loo at around 4-ish
> 
> They contain prostoglandins which ripen the cervix (also found in semen hence the 'you get the baby out the way you got it in)Click to expand...

Trin I'm taking them orally to give me ripe fanny juice, but maybe I should do it this way too? or should I just leave alone!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> BTW we're trying to abstain from sex until Tuesday, since last night. Gonna be TOUGH!!!!
> 
> I was going to ask if you wanted to borrow my sex toy but that might be a bit OTT on the Sisterhood thang:fool: You can just borrow my DH instead since I'm bleeding:haha:Click to expand...

*Never *have and *never *will do anything with toys!!


----------



## Mollykins

Re: murderalization.... I have been cleaning.g, moving, reorganizing.... which means I've been lifting, carrying, moving boxes and equipment that can weigh in excess of 60 pounds. :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> That's not old!!!! And yes please regards nursery pics :)

She's ANCIENT :jo: She's a whole (nearly) 2 years older than me :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin..in your vast experience..is there a rough average for how late older mums like me go into labour with first bebes? Probably an impossible question to answer but I just thought I would anyway :blush:
> 
> Nope :nope: it's all a guessing game. Have I told you girls about what we do with EPO? To soften the cervix?
> 
> You prick 2 capsule and insert them in your lady garden twice a day, and take 2 orally twice a day. You have to lie down afterwards so when you go to bed and then when you get up to go to the loo at around 4-ish
> 
> They contain prostoglandins which ripen the cervix (also found in semen hence the 'you get the baby out the way you got it in)Click to expand...

Thanks Trin! :hugs:

I may invest in some EPO capsules then. If no bebe by Monday, then I definitely will. I've never heard that by the way..it's all eat a curry, go for a walk, have sex etc...now I've got something different to try :thumbup: You obviously have seen this be successful?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin..in your vast experience..is there a rough average for how late older mums like me go into labour with first bebes? Probably an impossible question to answer but I just thought I would anyway :blush:
> 
> Nope :nope: it's all a guessing game. Have I told you girls about what we do with EPO? To soften the cervix?
> 
> You prick 2 capsule and insert them in your lady garden twice a day, and take 2 orally twice a day. You have to lie down afterwards so when you go to bed and then when you get up to go to the loo at around 4-ish
> 
> They contain prostoglandins which ripen the cervix (also found in semen hence the 'you get the baby out the way you got it in)Click to expand...
> 
> Trin I'm taking them orally to give me ripe fanny juice, but maybe I should do it this way too? or should I just leave alone!!Click to expand...

no no!! For fanny juice you take form day 1 to ovulation then stop. For getting bebes out you insert :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin..in your vast experience..is there a rough average for how late older mums like me go into labour with first bebes? Probably an impossible question to answer but I just thought I would anyway :blush:
> 
> Nope :nope: it's all a guessing game. Have I told you girls about what we do with EPO? To soften the cervix?
> 
> You prick 2 capsule and insert them in your lady garden twice a day, and take 2 orally twice a day. You have to lie down afterwards so when you go to bed and then when you get up to go to the loo at around 4-ish
> 
> They contain prostoglandins which ripen the cervix (also found in semen hence the 'you get the baby out the way you got it in)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin! :hugs:
> 
> I may invest in some EPO capsules then. If no bebe by Monday, then I definitely will. I've never heard that by the way..it's all eat a curry, go for a walk, have sex etc...now I've got something different to try :thumbup: You obviously have seen this be successful?Click to expand...

Yes. We normally start our moms at around 36 week (I kept forgetting I hadn't told you :blush: sorry)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Re: murderalization.... I have been cleaning.g, moving, reorganizing.... which means I've been lifting, carrying, moving boxes and equipment that can weigh in excess of 60 pounds. :blush:

:trouble:

I may come over there and murderalize you! Surely that kind of lifting is a bad idea with your SPD??? Naughty!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> That's not old!!!! And yes please regards nursery pics :)
> 
> She's ANCIENT :jo: She's a whole (nearly) 2 years older than me :haha:Click to expand...

You cheeky whippersnapper! *takes teeth out and smacks gums*


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> That's not old!!!! And yes please regards nursery pics :)
> 
> She's ANCIENT :jo: She's a whole (nearly) 2 years older than me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You cheeky whippersnapper! *takes teeth out and smacks gums*Click to expand...

*finds zimmer frame and runs for cover*


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Re: murderalization.... I have been cleaning.g, moving, reorganizing.... which means I've been lifting, carrying, moving boxes and equipment that can weigh in excess of 60 pounds. :blush:
> 
> :trouble:
> 
> I may come over there and murderalize you! Surely that kind of lifting is a bad idea with your SPD??? Naughty!Click to expand...

I think I've learned how to carry myself and brace myself just so as to cause the least amount of spd pain... but yes....very naughty of me. BUT in my defense.... I HAVE to do it...nesting you know. Compulsory.... *ahem* :blush:

I'm taking a break for food.. steamed broccoli and potatoes. :smug: :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Re: murderalization.... I have been cleaning.g, moving, reorganizing.... which means I've been lifting, carrying, moving boxes and equipment that can weigh in excess of 60 pounds. :blush:
> 
> :trouble:
> 
> I may come over there and murderalize you! Surely that kind of lifting is a bad idea with your SPD??? Naughty!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've learned how to carry myself and brace myself just so as to cause the least amount of spd pain... but yes....very naughty of me. BUT in my defense.... I HAVE to do it...nesting you know. Compulsory.... *ahem* :blush:
> 
> I'm taking a break for food.. steamed broccoli and potatoes. :smug: :munch:Click to expand...

Must I bring out my big stick?? It's a big mean African stick! You will HAVE to obey!!:trouble:

Seriously tho Molls' take it easy.


----------



## Mollykins

Just finished eating. Contentedly full... i think i need to be even. more naughty and make a cuppa.


----------



## TrinityMom

I must be off to bed, to read my :cry: book (it is getting cute now)

Much of loves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Almost forgot :dohh: Savoury noms for B (wrap with soya chicken strips, avo, lettice and piles of alfalfa sprouts drizzled with basalmic)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263602_10150306512619880_594719879_9303993_1133957_n.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Promise Trin. I will take it easy. I have not felt one scary pain or pull. Haven't even broke a sweat, I swears. OH will kill me any way though. 

Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ha ha big mean African stick:grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do I need Sarachka's fanny juice pills for my holiday Trin?:flower:

DH asked me very very recently what contraception we were going to use, and out loud I said 'hmm, good point, I'll look into it' and in my head I was like 'well The Rhythm Method of course:shrug:- ie loads of sex around O time and then whatever for the rest of the month:haha: (Don't tell him I thought that:shhh: I'm sure he wouldn't _really_ mind another girlypants or icklefellow though!)

Hmm I smell nommo again at the computoid:cloud9: Very happy with my new perfume!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Mollz:hugs: Don't mind me, just thinking aloud:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I must be off to bed, to read my :cry: book (it is getting cute now)
> 
> Much of loves
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Thanks heavens for that - phew!

Night night lovely and thanks for the EPO advice :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: I love reading your thoughts. Very interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I just broke a sweat. Have I mentioned yet how much I appreciate my muscley amazon stature? Lol. :bodyb:


----------



## kit_cat

I just had a lovely phone chat with my friend who just had her baby last week. Despite being very upset after ending up sectioned after 26 hours of labour, she says child birth was an amazing experience. She says Entinox is gas from the gods :haha: and has laughed so much at some of the video footage her hubby took while in labour. She thought she was talking absolute sense but it was actually complete bollox! Sezi...bet you can't wait for a shot of that eh?? :haha:

I have come off the phone thinking I might actually be able to do this :thumbup: I nuv her :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:

Have some wine....that helps me think :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You're a Goddess Molly! But don't go overboard with dem muscles! Ickle Leo needs some cooking yet:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:

I was going to say the exact same thing??? Being on here won't help with clarity I s'pose :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

You CAN do this Kit. :hugs:

B, you make me want to post a muscle pic. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok this is the last time I go on about my perfume (DH is dropping the boys off for their Corsica trip so I'm alone:cry:) but it's nommo! I've wanted a new perfume for donkeys but haven't found what I'm looking for and they go sour on my skin or something, either too citrony, or too sweet etc but tonight I am just :cloud9: I just opened my new packet and sprayed a bit on me :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## poas

I think B, that you are a lady very in tune with your body and very good at being a Mummy-whatever decision you make will be the right one I'm sure as you seem (on the whole!!) very balanced :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You CAN do this Kit. :hugs:
> 
> B, you make me want to post a muscle pic. :haha:

Thanks Molly :hugs:

Popeye pic! Popeye pic! Popeye pic! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:
> 
> Have some wine....that helps me think :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hello Take That Groupie! Yes I'm having some French Thinking Potion:wine: 

Bet you trod on loads of people's feet last night with your ski feet:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok this is the last time I go on about my perfume (DH is dropping the boys off for their Corsica trip so I'm alone:cry:) but it's nommo! I've wanted a new perfume for donkeys but haven't found what I'm looking for and they go sour on my skin or something, either too citrony, or too sweet etc but tonight I am just :cloud9: I just opened my new packet and sprayed a bit on me :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I love when you find a perfume you absolutely LOVE! I have two favourites which I have been using since I was in my late teens and will do until I'm VERY old I'm sure - even older than now! :shock:

They are Coco Chanel :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: and Estee Lauder Beautiful :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I NUV THEM HUGELY :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi girls. I'm off from work and at the hair salon. My mom and I just went to get manicures and she was nice enough to not only pay for me, but she was also nice enough to buy a gift certificate so I could return and get a pedicure :cloud9: t'was the sweetest thing! We really don't have many mother daughter outings so I cherish them when we do. 

Off to read up on what I've missed :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi girls. I'm off from work and at the hair salon. My mom and I just went to get manicures and she was nice enough to not only pay for me, but she was also nice enough to buy a gift certificate so I could return and get a pedicure :cloud9: t'was the sweetest thing! We really don't have many mother daughter outings so I cherish them when we do.
> 
> Off to read up on what I've missed :kiss:

Awww, what a lovely start to your birthday weekend celebrations. What a kind thing for your mum to do. Can we see your fancy nails?? Please? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I think B, that you are a lady very in tune with your body and very good at being a Mummy-whatever decision you make will be the right one I'm sure as you seem (on the whole!!) very balanced :)

And what does the "(on the whole)" mean?:trouble:

:tease: 

Thanks lovely:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

All right. Here it tis...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0233.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

That's so sweet of your mom Newbie doo. :awww: Such a sweet mommy. :hugs:

B, I am going to have to echo that; you will do what is best... it's just the way you do things. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I just noticed that my wrist looks very _dinky_... must have it twisted. tsk tsk.


----------



## Mollykins

I also have a favourite... J'adore by Dior. :cloud9: Too bad it is so spendy! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I think B, that you are a lady very in tune with your body and very good at being a Mummy-whatever decision you make will be the right one I'm sure as you seem (on the whole!!) very balanced :)
> 
> And what does the "(on the whole)" mean?:trouble:
> 
> :tease:
> 
> Thanks lovely:hugs:Click to expand...

It means she knows you're actually pretty barking :tease: but you hide it well :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:
> 
> Have some wine....that helps me think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Take That Groupie! Yes I'm having some French Thinking Potion:wine:
> 
> Bet you trod on loads of people's feet last night with your ski feet:haha:Click to expand...

I went with my even taller mate yesterday although she has smaller feet :growlmad: we annoyed the short girls who thought it might be ok to get in my bloody way 

one girl had a box with her :haha: sorry petite ladies :hugs:

some drunken slosh bags were being silly behind us and one of them lit a fag ( you should not be smoking at wembley !!!!! ) and she had her lighter to close to her mate who had used a tin of hairspray for her up do and her hair went up ....whooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhh singed drunken hair


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> All right. Here it tis...

:bodyb: Impressive Molly!! :bodyb:

Do you eats yer spinach? :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> All right. Here it tis...

DH just said.......thats a beaut .... he nuvs you !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I also have a favourite... J'adore by Dior. :cloud9: Too bad it is so spendy! :shock:

Mmmm, 'tis also very nicely whiffy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:
> 
> Have some wine....that helps me think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Take That Groupie! Yes I'm having some French Thinking Potion:wine:
> 
> Bet you trod on loads of people's feet last night with your ski feet:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I went with my even taller mate yesterday although she has smaller feet :growlmad: we annoyed the short girls who thought it might be ok to get in my bloody way
> 
> one girl had a box with her :haha: sorry petite ladies :hugs:
> 
> some drunken slosh bags were being silly behind us and one of them lit a fag ( you should not be smoking at wembley !!!!! ) and she had her lighter to close to her mate who had used a tin of hairspray for her up do and her hair went up ....whooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhh singed drunken hairClick to expand...

:shock:

Scary...yet entertaining :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:
> 
> Have some wine....that helps me think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Take That Groupie! Yes I'm having some French Thinking Potion:wine:
> 
> Bet you trod on loads of people's feet last night with your ski feet:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I went with my even taller mate yesterday although she has smaller feet :growlmad: we annoyed the short girls who thought it might be ok to get in my bloody way
> 
> one girl had a box with her :haha: sorry petite ladies :hugs:
> 
> some drunken slosh bags were being silly behind us and one of them lit a fag ( you should not be smoking at wembley !!!!! ) and she had her lighter to close to her mate who had used a tin of hairspray for her up do and her hair went up ....whooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhh singed drunken hairClick to expand...

Ho ho ho! :rofl: Serves her right for smoking at wembley eh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now you see Kit when I went perfume shopping with my mum one time she thought I might get on with your 2 perfumes but they didn't marry with my skin type at all:nope: And while on the paper strips we weren't so sure about the Kenzo Flower original (smelt like Johnson's baby oil :haha:) on my skin it went deep and round and yummy:cloud9: So we bought me some, but that was ages ago and it's all used up. So I was REALLY excited when I saw the new TAG version:happydance: And I sprayed some on me this morning in the shop when I bought it and this evening was still having lovely whiffs, without having been overpowered at all by it in the day. 'Tis magic perfume:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:
> 
> Have some wine....that helps me think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Take That Groupie! Yes I'm having some French Thinking Potion:wine:
> 
> Bet you trod on loads of people's feet last night with your ski feet:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I went with my even taller mate yesterday although she has smaller feet :growlmad: we annoyed the short girls who thought it might be ok to get in my bloody way
> 
> one girl had a box with her :haha: sorry petite ladies :hugs:
> 
> some drunken slosh bags were being silly behind us and one of them lit a fag ( you should not be smoking at wembley !!!!! ) and she had her lighter to close to her mate who had used a tin of hairspray for her up do and her hair went up ....whooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhh singed drunken hairClick to expand...
> 
> Ho ho ho! :rofl: Serves her right for smoking at wembley eh?Click to expand...

:haha:

You and me Molly......all heart :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. Here it tis...
> 
> :bodyb: Impressive Molly!! :bodyb:
> 
> Do you eats yer spinach? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not enough to blame it. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!! 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:
> 
> Have some wine....that helps me think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Take That Groupie! Yes I'm having some French Thinking Potion:wine:
> 
> Bet you trod on loads of people's feet last night with your ski feet:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I went with my even taller mate yesterday although she has smaller feet :growlmad: we annoyed the short girls who thought it might be ok to get in my bloody way
> 
> one girl had a box with her :haha: sorry petite ladies :hugs:
> 
> some drunken slosh bags were being silly behind us and one of them lit a fag ( you should not be smoking at wembley !!!!! ) and she had her lighter to close to her mate who had used a tin of hairspray for her up do and her hair went up ....whooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhh singed drunken hairClick to expand...
> 
> Ho ho ho! :rofl: Serves her right for smoking at wembley eh?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You and me Molly......all heart :rofl:Click to expand...

stoopid girls....they most likely spent £80 on a ticket and they faced away form the stage glugging back pints of wine !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my oh my I am slipping back into the ttc underworld aren't I? Do I want another kid or not? My body is obviously craving for one but my mind isn't sure:confused: Oh my oh my what a conundrum:dohh: Ah! I guess these questions can all be answered another day:shrug: I've just had yummy spicy barbecued chicken:thumbup:
> 
> Have some wine....that helps me think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Take That Groupie! Yes I'm having some French Thinking Potion:wine:
> 
> Bet you trod on loads of people's feet last night with your ski feet:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I went with my even taller mate yesterday although she has smaller feet :growlmad: we annoyed the short girls who thought it might be ok to get in my bloody way
> 
> one girl had a box with her :haha: sorry petite ladies :hugs:
> 
> some drunken slosh bags were being silly behind us and one of them lit a fag ( you should not be smoking at wembley !!!!! ) and she had her lighter to close to her mate who had used a tin of hairspray for her up do and her hair went up ....whooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhh singed drunken hairClick to expand...
> 
> Ho ho ho! :rofl: Serves her right for smoking at wembley eh?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You and me Molly......all heart :rofl:Click to expand...

Too right! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Frankenperfume called Alien? How apt :winkwink:

I've actually never whiffed that one - I shall this weekend when in the chemist :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> All right. Here it tis...

Well I'm just going to have to be really nice to Molly as well as Trin's DH now:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Growing up, having more muscles that most of the guys didn't win me many suitors. But meh :shrug: who needed suitors when I could leg press 665 pounds (302.5 kg)??


----------



## Crunchie

robbie ....robbie !!!
 



Attached Files:







take that.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Frankenperfume called Alien? How apt :winkwink:
> 
> I've actually never whiffed that one - I shall this weekend when in the chemist :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I was thinking the same thing.... but wasn't going to say it... as I'm all heart you know. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. Here it tis...
> 
> Well I'm just going to have to be really nice to Molly as well as Trin's DH now:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, between Molly's muscleyness and Trin's DH's big African stick (ooer :wacko:) this thread is getting quite dangerous 8-[


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Frankenperfume called Alien? How apt :winkwink:
> 
> I've actually never whiffed that one - I shall this weekend when in the chemist :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol - My DH bought this for me as he liked the bottle :shrug: I adore it and when I wear it people always ask what it is 

I like really strong perfumes !!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. Here it tis...
> 
> Well I'm just going to have to be really nice to Molly as well as Trin's DH now:shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: I only use my powers for good motherly stuffs these days. :smug: Never fear.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Frankenperfume called Alien? How apt :winkwink:
> 
> I've actually never whiffed that one - I shall this weekend when in the chemist :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I was thinking the same thing.... but wasn't going to say it... as I'm all heart you know. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: with those muscles you can say what you want :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I can't remember what it smells like, will snifter it out next Sephora visit and will think "Crunch" !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Why did the pebble board the ship? ...He wanted to rock the boat.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I can't remember what it smells like, will snifter it out next Sephora visit and will think "Crunch" !!!!Click to expand...

look ....frankenbottle
 



Attached Files:







perfume.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I can't remember what it smells like, will snifter it out next Sephora visit and will think "Crunch" !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> look ....frankenbottleClick to expand...

The MOTHERSHIP! (insert B's alien dude here)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Frankenperfume called Alien? How apt :winkwink:
> 
> I've actually never whiffed that one - I shall this weekend when in the chemist :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> lol - My DH bought this for me as he liked the bottle :shrug: I adore it and when I wear it people always ask what it is
> 
> I like really strong perfumes !!!Click to expand...

Oooo, bet you like perfumes like Lulu, Poison or maybe Venezia? I've dallied with all of them in my time but remain faithful to my aforementioned loves :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. Here it tis...
> 
> Well I'm just going to have to be really nice to Molly as well as Trin's DH now:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I only use my powers for good motherly stuffs these days. :smug: Never fear.Click to expand...

You won't bash me in then Molly? Even if I go :tease: and :bunny: and :flasher: and run away really fast.......


:rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Frankenperfume called Alien? How apt :winkwink:
> 
> I've actually never whiffed that one - I shall this weekend when in the chemist :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> lol - My DH bought this for me as he liked the bottle :shrug: I adore it and when I wear it people always ask what it is
> 
> I like really strong perfumes !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, bet you like perfumes like Lulu, Poison or maybe Venezia? I've dallied with all of them in my time but remain faithful to my aforementioned loves :cloud9:Click to expand...

hmmmm......frankenmommy is a big perfume fan and you know some smells just can remind you of someone in a instance .....If I smell Opium ( not the drugs ) I just feel all happy as it reminds me of my mummy 

I like Dior Addict ....and No 5 !! nom nom


----------



## kit_cat

The Alien bottle is quite lovely...but does look like an alien :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. Here it tis...
> 
> Well I'm just going to have to be really nice to Molly as well as Trin's DH now:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I only use my powers for good motherly stuffs these days. :smug: Never fear.Click to expand...
> 
> You won't bash me in then Molly? Even if I go :tease: and :bunny: and :flasher: and run away really fast.......
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

How could I bash you in when you first tease me about having a bunny dance followed by flashing me the smiley?? Makes me maybe want to steal you from Crunchie. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My new one...


https://www.elle.fr/var/plain_site/storage/images/beaute/parfums/tendances/shopping-senteurs-les-parfums-jus-de-fruits/beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo/18195634-1-fre-FR/Beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo_reference.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Yes Crunch....many a memory triggered by a whiff of someone's perfume! Very nostalgic :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Yes Crunch....many a memory triggered by a whiff of someone's perfume! Very nostalgic :thumbup:

I very much agree. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> My new one...
> 
> 
> https://www.elle.fr/var/plain_site/storage/images/beaute/parfums/tendances/shopping-senteurs-les-parfums-jus-de-fruits/beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo/18195634-1-fre-FR/Beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo_reference.jpg

looks like a phallic symbol :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch my perfume tastes are so meek and floral compared to yours:haha: I wore hugo boss Femme for ages but got bored with it and have been hankering ever since for a perfume, hope I've found it today!! Pregnancy massively changed not only my tastes but the reaction of the perfume with my skin:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My new one...
> 
> 
> https://www.elle.fr/var/plain_site/storage/images/beaute/parfums/tendances/shopping-senteurs-les-parfums-jus-de-fruits/beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo/18195634-1-fre-FR/Beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo_reference.jpg
> 
> looks like a phallic symbol :blush:Click to expand...

How shocking Crunchster :shock: :winkwink: Don't know what you mean :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunch my perfume tastes are so meek and floral compared to yours:haha: I wore hugo boss Femme for ages but got bored with it and have been hankering ever since for a perfume, hope I've found it today!! Pregnancy massively changed not only my tastes but the reaction of the perfume with my skin:shrug:

I thought about this today in fact ! my sense of smell is so much better now ...so i wondered if I should go and sniff out a new one 

I do love it when you find a new perfume you love......it feels such a triumph !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My new one...
> 
> 
> https://www.elle.fr/var/plain_site/storage/images/beaute/parfums/tendances/shopping-senteurs-les-parfums-jus-de-fruits/beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo/18195634-1-fre-FR/Beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo_reference.jpg
> 
> looks like a phallic symbol :blush:Click to expand...

It has a built in vibrating button:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunch my perfume tastes are so meek and floral compared to yours:haha: I wore hugo boss Femme for ages but got bored with it and have been hankering ever since for a perfume, hope I've found it today!! Pregnancy massively changed not only my tastes but the reaction of the perfume with my skin:shrug:

'Tis odd how skin type does monumentally change the smell of perfume. I wonder if I'll no longer love my two faves after preggyness :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My new one...
> 
> 
> https://www.elle.fr/var/plain_site/storage/images/beaute/parfums/tendances/shopping-senteurs-les-parfums-jus-de-fruits/beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo/18195634-1-fre-FR/Beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo_reference.jpg
> 
> looks like a phallic symbol :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> It has a built in vibrating button:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: Careful now, Sarachka might read back and be traumatized.


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

Have we really talked about perfume for 5 pages?? :lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunch my perfume tastes are so meek and floral compared to yours:haha: I wore hugo boss Femme for ages but got bored with it and have been hankering ever since for a perfume, hope I've found it today!! Pregnancy massively changed not only my tastes but the reaction of the perfume with my skin:shrug:
> 
> I thought about this today in fact ! my sense of smell is so much better now ...so i wondered if I should go and sniff out a new one
> 
> I do love it when you find a new perfume you love......it feels such a triumph !Click to expand...

That's exactly the word I was looking for!!!!!! I am indeed feeling triumphant tonight!:smug: I feel like I smell how I should smell! Triumphant:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :haha:
> 
> Have we really talked about perfume for 5 pages?? :lol:

OMG you're right, time to move on to shoes..... Neeeeeewwwwwbieeee!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh me. I am going to go and continue working... and I imagine you all need to be off to sleep now in any case. :hugs: to all my lovely smelling turtles.


----------



## kit_cat

Well I must toddle off to beddybyes....I have beauty sleep to get :sleep:

It's been a pleasure ladies...hope you all have great days or restful nights :hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

I am also off to bedfordshire.........


night lovely turtles !!! xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I can't remember what it smells like, will snifter it out next Sephora visit and will think "Crunch" !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> look ....frankenbottleClick to expand...
> 
> The MOTHERSHIP! (insert B's alien dude here)Click to expand...

Crunch smells like this https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Oh! Before I go... 2 weeks ago now (I keep forgetting to tell you) I was browsing through the baby section at the store and a man came up to me and said, "Excuse me, but do you know where I could find a single nappy? I only need the one and wouldn't like to buy a lot." Apparently he was pulling a prank on a friend BUT he was from across the pond and I instantly thought of you girls and nearly said "Do you need a fanny pack?" to him just to see his reaction. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I can't remember what it smells like, will snifter it out next Sephora visit and will think "Crunch" !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> look ....frankenbottleClick to expand...
> 
> The MOTHERSHIP! (insert B's alien dude here)Click to expand...
> 
> Crunch smells like this https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifClick to expand...

so thats what sexy looks like :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I can't remember what it smells like, will snifter it out next Sephora visit and will think "Crunch" !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> look ....frankenbottleClick to expand...
> 
> The MOTHERSHIP! (insert B's alien dude here)Click to expand...
> 
> Crunch smells like this https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifClick to expand...
> 
> so thats what sexy looks like :thumbup:Click to expand...

:serenade:

*"It's not easy being greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen" *


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel like Essie's bear again:nope: Well goodnight Turts, hope I don't keep you all awake with my delicious aroma:haha:

Off to sniff myself to sleep:cloud9:

XXXXXXX NUV YA NUVVERS


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/Martien_clinoeil.gifOh You Sexy thing


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Oh! Before I go... 2 weeks ago now (I keep forgetting to tell you) I was browsing through the baby section at the store and a man came up to me and said, "Excuse me, but do you know where I could find a single nappy? I only need the one and wouldn't like to buy a lot." Apparently he was pulling a prank on a friend BUT he was from across the pond and I instantly thought of you girls and nearly said "Do you need a fanny pack?" to him just to see his reaction. :haha:

Ahahahahahhahahaha :haha: Step away from the fanny pack!!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> i think its a great idea. maybe like one of those stuff ainmals that u can sign? we put our special message or draw something then send it on :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, can someone explain what this is please? I is lost :shrug: It was the travelling pants bit that really confuzzled me :shrug:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> These 4 girls were best friends and about to go off for the first time on their own. To stay connected they shared these pants that magically fit all of them. They sent the pants with a lovely note around the world since all the girls went to different places for the summer. Whenever they put on the pants they felt confident and safe bc their friends were with them. I thought it would b fun if we found something inspirational to pass around to each other during this stage in our lives since we r almost all aiming for the same goal. For those not preggy or ttc it can b inspirational for whatever they r working towards.Click to expand...


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I love the idea Addie:happydance: Maybe something we can all sign or modify in some way:shrug: If you want I can make us a plain Ickle Turtle Personnage and then we all add what we like- you could sew it a t-shirt, buy it a badges, make it a little bag with notes written in a book inside, photograph it doing something while it's on holiday with you etc etc:wohoo: It could be a kind of travelling mascot:shrug:

LOVE IT!!! what does everyone think???


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at me buttttt did u ever see the sisterhood of the traveling pants! We should have something that travels around!!!! Not pants lol but something inspirational or interesting or something!!???!!
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

Ahahhaahah I cracked up when I saw your say wha sign!!!!!

I just went back and read and everyone seems to have the same idea of having one thing we all add 2. Also we should send a note each time we mail it to our turtle friends. Taking picture after u add to it is a great idea so everyone can see it rt away not just he turtle getting I next. We should create a chain so we know who we r getting it from and who we r sending it 2 and we should keep it for a weeks time so we have time to add to it and keep it with us for inspiration!


----------



## LunaLady

I am all snug as a bug on my princess mattress in our fancy new tent! :dance: just relaxing while DH is at the store with his folks. Its so nice to see them and I'm so glad they came!

i will take some pictures for you all tomorrow. :thumbup:

Oh, and my current favorite perfumes are by Pacifica; it is a local company, I think in Oregon. My favorite scents are Tibetan Mountain Temple and Spanish Amber :thumbup: though I do love Channel Coco, too, Kit!! Been in love with that one for years :) I put it on when I want to feel fancy!

OH and let me tell you - this SheWee is saving my life!! :dance:


----------



## poas

Camping sounds good Luna...I must be missing a trick though, because honestly...the shewee thing freaks me outttttt!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> From KITTEH
> 
> [IMG]https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9515776a.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> From HOLLEH!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/d06c966e.jpg


Lovely gift's there sarachka:thumbup:, looks like the girls know you so well:hugs:, no SEX till tues is that you really saying that?:dohh:




TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin..in your vast experience..is there a rough average for how late older mums like me go into labour with first bebes? Probably an impossible question to answer but I just thought I would anyway :blush:
> 
> Nope :nope: it's all a guessing game. Have I told you girls about what we do with EPO? To soften the cervix?
> 
> You prick 2 capsule and insert them in your lady garden twice a day, and take 2 orally twice a day. You have to lie down afterwards so when you go to bed and then when you get up to go to the loo at around 4-ish
> 
> They contain prostoglandins which ripen the cervix (also found in semen hence the 'you get the baby out the way you got it in)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin! :hugs:
> 
> I may invest in some EPO capsules then. If no bebe by Monday, then I definitely will. I've never heard that by the way..it's all eat a curry, go for a walk, have sex etc...now I've got something different to try :thumbup: You obviously have seen this be successful?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. We normally start our moms at around 36 week (I kept forgetting I hadn't told you :blush: sorry)Click to expand...

I is a little dumb, but i guess you mean you drip the liquid in from capsule not actually walk around with 2 EPO capsules up your lady??
And this just helps with tearing and such like i guess ?

Big friday night chat about perfume there !!!
Currently i have "lady million by paco rabon" & " eau so fresh daisy by marc jacobs"

Been awake since 5.30 again today i reckon tallula does'nt like not getting a whole side of the bed by 4.30am like weekdays when her daddy goes to walk:wacko:and she starts to pather around :growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

My lovely flowers:flower:





My card from the baby's:baby:





The writing inside the card:cloud9:






My card from the girls & one boy!!!




Writing in card signed by all:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Card from mum,sis & bro:winkwink:





Baby blue gift bag that had Nathaniels pressie in:baby:






Nathaniels winnie the pooh outfit:cloud9:





My leaving shrine :winkwink::blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww how cute :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Hellooooo is anyone there .......thread clearer me !!!


----------



## Crunchie

Lovely pics my love xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks Crunch how's you?


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks Crunch how's you?

I'm good, counting down the days till my ml starts lol 

BBQ later, what you up to today ? X


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave: and happy Saturdays :happydance:

'Dis bebe is due to arrive in 2 days....I hope he/she has applied for their passport and there's no delays :shrug:

Anyway...OH has gone off to work this morning but will be back around 12.30...what to do..... :-k 'Tis lovely and sunny, so I think we'll sit in the garden. Actually, I'll rephrase..I'll sit in the garden and watch OH work in the garden :blush: He won't be able to just sit :nope:

Anyhoooooooo, whatcha all up to today? Hayley.....bet you can't wait till Monday because that's when you'll really know you're on mat leave :happydance:

:kiss::flower:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love the idea Addie:happydance: Maybe something we can all sign or modify in some way:shrug: If you want I can make us a plain Ickle Turtle Personnage and then we all add what we like- you could sew it a t-shirt, buy it a badges, make it a little bag with notes written in a book inside, photograph it doing something while it's on holiday with you etc etc:wohoo: It could be a kind of travelling mascot:shrug:
> 
> LOVE IT!!! what does everyone think???Click to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Aww Hayley..all your cards and gifts are absolutely lovely :flower: You're obviously a very popular lady and will be missed dearly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Crunch how's you?
> 
> I'm good, counting down the days till my ml starts lol
> 
> BBQ later, what you up to today ? XClick to expand...

Morning Crunch, my Alien smelling frankenfriend :winkwink:

Tell me, how far along will you actually be when you stop for mat leave then? The weeks are dwindling away now eh? :happydance:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> My new one...
> 
> 
> https://www.elle.fr/var/plain_site/storage/images/beaute/parfums/tendances/shopping-senteurs-les-parfums-jus-de-fruits/beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo/18195634-1-fre-FR/Beaute-shopipng-parfums-fruits-flower-tag-kenzo_reference.jpg

Like the bottle! I pick half of my perfumes because i like the bottle :blush: Scentwise though my fave is Miss Dior Cherie, or JLo Still. I'm quite impressed by my DH as he knows the different smells of my perfumes.


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo:

I got some turtle mail this morning too!!! Munkiemail no less!! The BF book hath arrived and I shall be avidly reading this :thumbup:

Thanks so much Bethany 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Essie :wave:

2 weeks to go!!!!! :shock: How are you?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Crunch how's you?
> 
> I'm good, counting down the days till my ml starts lol
> 
> BBQ later, what you up to today ? XClick to expand...
> 
> Morning Crunch, my Alien smelling frankenfriend :winkwink:
> 
> Tell me, how far along will you actually be when you stop for mat leave then? The weeks are dwindling away now eh? :happydance:Click to expand...

Well miss kitty cat - my last day at work is 11 august - so I think it will be 35 weeks .... This is only possible as my a/l starts this day so I am taking 5 weeks annual leave in one hit (yippeee full pay !) and then ml wil start - they are also letting me sell 5 days so that will be used to buy yummy baby things 

I have run out of Ailen - now I want to buy some as that smelly monkey has put the idea in my head !!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave: and happy Saturdays :happydance:
> 
> 'Dis bebe is due to arrive in 2 days....I hope he/she has applied for their passport and there's no delays :shrug:
> 
> Anyway...OH has gone off to work this morning but will be back around 12.30...what to do..... :-k 'Tis lovely and sunny, so I think we'll sit in the garden. Actually, I'll rephrase..I'll sit in the garden and watch OH work in the garden :blush: He won't be able to just sit :nope:
> 
> Anyhoooooooo, whatcha all up to today? Hayley.....bet you can't wait till Monday because that's when you'll really know you're on mat leave :happydance:
> 
> :kiss::flower:

I can't believe you're due in 2 days Kit! I'm eagerly awaiting news that you've gone into labour. Still getting a lot of pressure? I'm 38 weeks today :happydance: but feel like it's still soooooo far away from due date.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning Essie :wave:
> 
> 2 weeks to go!!!!! :shock: How are you?

Morning :wave:

Was posting just as you posted. I'm okay. Hips are sore, but then I was cleaning the windows last night and crawling around the carpet brushing up dog hair so I'm not too surprised they hurt. 2 weeks feels like forever though! I'm living vicariously waiting for you to go into labour first :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love the idea Addie:happydance: Maybe something we can all sign or modify in some way:shrug: If you want I can make us a plain Ickle Turtle Personnage and then we all add what we like- you could sew it a t-shirt, buy it a badges, make it a little bag with notes written in a book inside, photograph it doing something while it's on holiday with you etc etc:wohoo: It could be a kind of travelling mascot:shrug:
> 
> LOVE IT!!! what does everyone think???Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee:Click to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im off shopping now and to do bits in town then im going to watch OH digging out a new border!!

Nice day for bbq crunch nom nom

kit yes "2" days but its going to be the 12th!!!

Yes ML starts MON, and knowing i will be missed is lovely


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Crunch how's you?
> 
> I'm good, counting down the days till my ml starts lol
> 
> BBQ later, what you up to today ? XClick to expand...
> 
> Morning Crunch, my Alien smelling frankenfriend :winkwink:
> 
> Tell me, how far along will you actually be when you stop for mat leave then? The weeks are dwindling away now eh? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well miss kitty cat - my last day at work is 11 august - so I think it will be 35 weeks .... This is only possible as my a/l starts this day so I am taking 5 weeks annual leave in one hit (yippeee full pay !) and then ml wil start - they are also letting me sell 5 days so that will be used to buy yummy baby things
> 
> I have run out of Ailen - now I want to buy some as that smelly monkey has put the idea in my head !!!Click to expand...

It's really not long Crunchie :happydance: Can't believe where the time has gone for us all :wacko:

Not to restart the great perfume debate again..but do you have a new smell in mind?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Essie :wave:
> 
> 2 weeks to go!!!!! :shock: How are you?
> 
> Morning :wave:
> 
> Was posting just as you posted. I'm okay. Hips are sore, but then I was cleaning the windows last night and crawling around the carpet brushing up dog hair so I'm not too surprised they hurt. 2 weeks feels like forever though! I'm living vicariously waiting for you to go into labour first :haha:Click to expand...

Well, we're so close in terms of due date that really it could be me living vicariously through you!!! Never know :shrug: 2 weeks will fly in by the way - take it from me :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Im off shopping now and to do bits in town then im going to watch OH digging out a new border!!
> 
> Nice day for bbq crunch nom nom
> 
> kit yes "2" days but its going to be the 12th!!!
> 
> Yes ML starts MON, and knowing i will be missed is lovely

:haha: You're dead set on the 12th eh? You may well be right my dear and if you are I'll be coming round to yours to have my tea leaves read :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

I might go sniff at te new scents but you know what its
Like, you are drawn to the favourites !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> I also have a favourite... J'adore by Dior. :cloud9: Too bad it is so spendy! :shock:

Coco mademoiselle :cloud9: dkny be delicious :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Looks like I missed a good perfume talk. Like Essie I like Miss Cherie Dior but my current absolute fave is Forever and Ever by Dior. I also like Chance by Chanel. I absolutel love perfumes and scents and sprays and have looooooads. I have an antique looking bird cage in my bedroom with them all in. As well as Matryoshkas, I love all things bird cage and bird related. I always say it's because I'm a free spirit who is a bit out of her tree :fool:

BTW abstinence failed last night whoooops. At least I was "entering my fertile period" and used Conceive Plus and had taken a boat load of EPO recently, so it wasn't completely empty sex. It just sucks that I always seem to ovulate mid-week. Weekend would be MUCH easier, bc it's easier to abstain during the weekend but not weekend.


----------



## addie25

Good morning turtles! Sounds like everyones having a nice day camping sitting in gardens opening turte mail :thumbup: lovely lovely. I'll b sitting on the couch but today is my last day tomorrow I will lay in the pool . I had some low cramps last night can someone say SYMPTOM SPOTTING 

Many reasons for those cramps could be IMPLANTATION or could b bc my ovaries are enlarged from all my shots.:shrug: let's go with implantation planting!!! :haha:

Sarah what day r u ovulating this month do u think????


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I also have a favourite... J'adore by Dior. :cloud9: Too bad it is so spendy! :shock:
> 
> Coco mademoiselle :cloud9: dkny be delicious :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oooo, yes, LOVE Be Delicious....but you reminded me of the original DKNY...that's fab stuff too :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Looks like I missed a good perfume talk. Like Essie I like Miss Cherie Dior but my current absolute fave is Forever and Ever by Dior. I also like Chance by Chanel. I absolutel love perfumes and scents and sprays and have looooooads. I have an antique looking bird cage in my bedroom with them all in. As well as Matryoshkas, I love all things bird cage and bird related. I always say it's because I'm a free spirit who is a bit out of her tree :fool:
> 
> BTW abstinence failed last night whoooops. At least I was "entering my fertile period" and used Conceive Plus and had taken a boat load of EPO recently, so it wasn't completely empty sex. It just sucks that I always seem to ovulate mid-week. Weekend would be MUCH easier, bc it's easier to abstain during the weekend but not weekend.

:haha: That was a short abstinence :winkwink:

What ya doing today chicklet?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Good morning turtles! Sounds like everyones having a nice day camping sitting in gardens opening turte mail :thumbup: lovely lovely. I'll b sitting on the couch but today is my last day tomorrow I will lay in the pool . I had some low cramps last night can someone say SYMPTOM SPOTTING
> 
> Many reasons for those cramps could be IMPLANTATION or could b bc my ovaries are enlarged from all my shots.:shrug: let's go with implantation planting!!! :haha:
> 
> Sarah what day r u ovulating this month do u think????

Yep :thumbup: I'll go along with implantation pains for sure!! :happydance: Oooo, lounging in the pool sounds fabbo! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Yes I cant wait till tomorrow so I can lay in the pool! I want more symptoms!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo turtles!!!

I'm just back from work and posting turtle mail :happydance:
2 have not been posted tho because the poofuckers who broke into my car a while ago stole things out of 2 of the turtle packages :shock::grrr:

I have some mighty pretty lines this morning :thumbup:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269666_10150307105004880_594719879_9310139_7389235_n.jpg

Now to catch up...


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo turtles!!!
> 
> I'm just back from work and posting turtle mail :happydance:
> 2 have not been posted tho because the poofuckers who broke into my car a while ago stole things out of 2 of the turtle packages :shock::grrr:
> 
> I have some mighty pretty lines this morning :thumbup:
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269666_10150307105004880_594719879_9310139_7389235_n.jpg
> 
> Now to catch up...

:yipee: Afternoon Trin :hi:

Yay Trin...cracking good lines :happydance:

:trouble: what horrid people stealing from you like that...:(


----------



## addie25

OMG no one is coming to give me lunch later and I can't get up to do anything except to go to the bathroom.( according to my doctor) Ahhh I'm going to starve till DH gets back from work at 3!!!! He left me a bananna and cereal bar to snack on but my brothers moving today n my parents r helping him so I will starve :cry:


----------



## addie25

What beautiful lines Trin!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OMG no one is coming to give me lunch later and I can't get up to do anything except to go to the bathroom.( according to my doctor) Ahhh I'm going to starve till DH gets back from work at 3!!!! He left me a bananna and cereal bar to snack on but my brothers moving today n my parents r helping him so I will starve :cry:

Hey - order in! I would :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Do I need Sarachka's fanny juice pills for my holiday Trin?:flower:
> 
> DH asked me very very recently what contraception we were going to use, and out loud I said 'hmm, good point, I'll look into it' and in my head I was like 'well The Rhythm Method of course:shrug:- ie loads of sex around O time and then whatever for the rest of the month:haha: (Don't tell him I thought that:shhh: I'm sure he wouldn't _really_ mind another girlypants or icklefellow though!)
> 
> Hmm I smell nommo again at the computoid:cloud9: Very happy with my new perfume!

Judging by previous fanny juice microscopic investigation, I would say no, you don't need it

On the whole do I want a baby, don't I want a baby thing, it's VERY tough. I went thru it last month...and we know how that turned out :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo:

GUESS WHAT!!!!!! I'VE GOT MORE TURTLE MAIL!!!!! IT'S FRANKENMAIL!!!!!

:yipee:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Absolutely GORGE baby treats Crunchster.....exactly what I'd choose myself...you're such a doll :hugs:

Thank you ever so much my lovely turtle friend :flower::cloud9:

(pics to follow once camera has charged up)


----------



## addie25

Lol ordering in would be a great idea buttttt I am already downstairs and can't climb the stairs to go get ......uhhhh my pants lol I'm in undies and a shirt!!!! Can't answer the door in panties and dont want to risk going up and down stairs again when I was told to lay flat and not go up and down only a few steps to the bathroom. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Lol ordering in would be a great idea buttttt I am already downstairs and can't climb the stairs to go get ......uhhhh my pants lol I'm in undies and a shirt!!!! Can't answer the door in panties and dont want to risk going up and down stairs again when I was told to lay flat and not go up and down only a few steps to the bathroom. :dohh:

Hmmmmm, maybe you could get a pizza hurled through the window frisbee style :haha::winkwink: How about inviting a friend round and saying "oh, by the way, do you think you could bring some (insert food of choice) and some trousers" :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

My bestest is Angel (Alien and I have a love-hate relationship -depends on my mood). Also Jean Paul Gaultier :cloud9: makes me think of my wedding day (I still have the bottle) and being pregnant with Tarq (I bought some on the plane). And for daywear Chanel Mademoiselle

Clearly I was meant to have WADS of cash (like turtles :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. Here it tis...
> 
> Well I'm just going to have to be really nice to Molly as well as Trin's DH now:shrug:Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing about Molly *hides big stick away*

DH's friend called to say he couldn't come forging today because he was stuck at home waiting for a parcel but then says "If you want to stop by and try stab me you can"
To which DH answers "Cool, I'll do that. I have a training knife in the car"
!!!!!!!:wacko:!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> All right. Here it tis...
> 
> Well I'm just going to have to be really nice to Molly as well as Trin's DH now:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about Molly *hides big stick away*
> 
> DH's friend called to say he couldn't come forging today because he was stuck at home waiting for a parcel but then says "If you want to stop by and try stab me you can"
> To which DH answers "Cool, I'll do that. I have a training knife in the car"
> !!!!!!!:wacko:!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh my word :shock: It's a bit like Clouseau and Cato :haha:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Lol ordering in would be a great idea buttttt I am already downstairs and can't climb the stairs to go get ......uhhhh my pants lol I'm in undies and a shirt!!!! Can't answer the door in panties and dont want to risk going up and down stairs again when I was told to lay flat and not go up and down only a few steps to the bathroom. :dohh:
> 
> Hmmmmm, maybe you could get a pizza hurled through the window frisbee style :haha::winkwink: How about inviting a friend round and saying "oh, by the way, do you think you could bring some (insert food of choice) and some trousers" :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: that is 2 funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I could roll on the floor I would b rolling around laughing!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

DH is taking the boys kite flying with his other friend (the one who he trains mma with - baseball-bat-meet-eye guy) on the huge varsity friend and as I'm not allowed to walk around it and will freeze sitting still watching I think I shall watch the royal wedding :happydance: It's not every day a saffa marries a prince :thumbup:


I :brat::brat::brat: a chicken mayo sandwich :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

:cloud9:

From Crunchie for li'l yellow :cloud9:

Beautiful bunny scratch mitts and 2 gorgeous muslin cloths :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Awwwwww how lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I'm so bored that I am watching my cat nap! Cats r funny just plop down anywhere!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> I'm so bored that I am watching my cat nap! Cats r funny just plop down anywhere!

dude I wish I was a cat, they have the best lives. Alice is an absolute princess.


----------



## Sarachka

I made us stragglers a graphic!!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/stragglers.gif

Direct Link:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/stragglers.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello:hi: LurkyPants on her LurkBerry here, just to say hello and that I hope you're all having lovely Saturdays. I've just noticed the word turd in saturday:haha:I went running at 6.30am then cleaned the terrace and then cleaned and sorted Holly's room. Japanese for lunch and we're just getting Holly a gompa gomp house of her own:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo I want one of dem straggler siggys! I'll do it when on big computer later or tomorrow since we have guests this evening! Cool stuff Sarachka


----------



## Sarachka

I also made this for any of you having boys if you wanted to use it:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleboy.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleboy.gif


----------



## addie25

Awwwww I love the new siggy!!!!!!!

Yes my cat took a quick bath and now she is back to Napping and since I am so bored I am documenting it on camera to show DH our little nikkis daily activities lol. He's enjoying the videos I'm sending him :haha: ok so I am having cramping again( hopefully it's implantation and not ovaries hurting):thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Lovely graphics Sezi - love your straggler siggy :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:

My friend just text me. She has a new phone and she's not used to it yet. As she is about to move house, she was texting the removal company to book their services. She's just looked back at the text she sent earlier and what she actually text was "Any chance of bonking you?" instead of "booking" :rofl: That's a whole different type of service I'd say :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Ahahahah ur friend is funny!:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> My bestest is Angel (Alien and I have a love-hate relationship -depends on my mood). Also Jean Paul Gaultier :cloud9: makes me think of my wedding day (I still have the bottle) and being pregnant with Tarq (I bought some on the plane). And for daywear Chanel Mademoiselle
> 
> Clearly I was meant to have WADS of cash (like turtles :haha:)Click to expand...

JPG classique? LOVE it! Isn't wad easiest to remember? :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: bonking you!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> My bestest is Angel (Alien and I have a love-hate relationship -depends on my mood). Also Jean Paul Gaultier :cloud9: makes me think of my wedding day (I still have the bottle) and being pregnant with Tarq (I bought some on the plane). And for daywear Chanel Mademoiselle
> 
> Clearly I was meant to have WADS of cash (like turtles :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> JPG classique? LOVE it! Isn't wad easiest to remember? :smug:Click to expand...

What was the other interesting collective for turts?? Jigbee or something?


----------



## newbie_ttc

i think i have a hangover :sick:


----------



## addie25

Yikes a hangover. Feel better!

My friend just had a baby boy 15 minutes ago!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the turtle boy graphic, Sezi!! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo turtles!!!
> 
> I'm just back from work and posting turtle mail :happydance:
> 2 have not been posted tho because the poofuckers who broke into my car a while ago stole things out of 2 of the turtle packages :shock::grrr:
> 
> I have some mighty pretty lines this morning :thumbup:
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269666_10150307105004880_594719879_9310139_7389235_n.jpg
> 
> Now to catch up...


:cloud9:lovely pink girly lines:baby:
Trin did you see my blonde question about the EPO??



kit_cat said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> From Crunchie for li'l yellow :cloud9:
> 
> Beautiful bunny scratch mitts and 2 gorgeous muslin cloths :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 229132

:cloud9:Lovely gifts from crunch, al ready to use on the 12th:haha:



Sarachka said:


> I also made this for any of you having boys if you wanted to use it:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleboy.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleboy.gif

:thumbup:how do i put it in again??



kit_cat said:


> :rofl:
> 
> My friend just text me. She has a new phone and she's not used to it yet. As she is about to move house, she was texting the removal company to book their services. She's just looked back at the text she sent earlier and what she actually text was "Any chance of bonking you?" instead of "booking" :rofl: That's a whole different type of service I'd say :winkwink:

:blush::haha:

OH has worked hard in garden i helped a little will post pics when all complete on our transformation:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

*EDIT* sezi done it!!


----------



## cassie04

*Hello beautiful turtles! 

I havent been on as much as been busy seeing family! So have just come on to catch up!!!!! Have i missed anything exciting?!?! I will have a read through now!

Trin- I love POAS photos keep them coming! You have some fab lines there! I have the same pregnancy tests i find them the worst to show up....they always show a weaker line than other pregnancy tests!

Has there been any turtle babies yet

I have known for 7 days now that i have been pregnant. When i took my test last friday with a digi it came up 2-3 (4-5 weeks) I know i shouldnt have  but i thought il just do another test and see if its moved up AND IT DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its moved to 3+ weeks buzzing!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok and feeling great and having a fandabidozy weekend!*


----------



## cassie04

*ADDIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!*
*
IMPLANTATION BLEEDING ME THINKS!!!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin that really is a thing of beauty your ic strip:thumbup::cloud9:

I'm constructing Holly Cottage in the garden at the mo!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> my fav perfume is Alien by Thierry Mulgler !!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> My bestest is Angel (Alien and I have a love-hate relationship -depends on my mood). Also Jean Paul Gaultier :cloud9: makes me think of my wedding day (I still have the bottle) and being pregnant with Tarq (I bought some on the plane). And for daywear Chanel Mademoiselle
> 
> Clearly I was meant to have WADS of cash (like turtles :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> JPG classique? LOVE it! Isn't wad easiest to remember? :smug:Click to expand...

Yep, Classic :thumbup: I always think of you with wad :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> :cloud9:lovely pink girly lines:baby:
> Trin did you see my blonde question about the EPO??

Forgot to answer :dohh:

You just prick the capsules and insert them. When they are empty they fall out. Just remember to take them out before you go to gynae or mw for an internal....avoids unnecessary explanations :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin that really is a thing of beauty your ic strip:thumbup::cloud9:
> 
> I'm constructing Holly Cottage in the garden at the mo!:happydance:

Thank you. I keep gazing at the picture :blush: DH thinks I'm :wacko:
But then he's all excited and fully invested so no doubt on his part


----------



## mummyApril

i love the siggy Sara but how do i put it in :/ 
hope everyone is good x


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie04 said:


> *Hello beautiful turtles!
> 
> I havent been on as much as been busy seeing family! So have just come on to catch up!!!!! Have i missed anything exciting?!?! I will have a read through now!
> 
> Trin- I love POAS photos keep them coming! You have some fab lines there! I have the same pregnancy tests i find them the worst to show up....they always show a weaker line than other pregnancy tests!
> 
> Has there been any turtle babies yet
> 
> I have known for 7 days now that i have been pregnant. When i took my test last friday with a digi it came up 2-3 (4-5 weeks) I know i shouldnt have  but i thought il just do another test and see if its moved up AND IT DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its moved to 3+ weeks buzzing!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and feeling great and having a fandabidozy weekend!*

:thumbup::happydance:for 3+digi:hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:lovely pink girly lines:baby:
> Trin did you see my blonde question about the EPO??
> 
> Forgot to answer :dohh:
> 
> You just prick the capsules and insert them. When they are empty they fall out. Just remember to take them out before you go to gynae or mw for an internal....avoids unnecessary explanations :blush:Click to expand...

right im with you so when do i start if i wanted to? and is it purely to slacken you up so to speak?


----------



## addie25

I hope it is implantation cramps!!! We shall see. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

How r u feeling today Cassie???


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> How r u feeling today Cassie???

I'm not to bad thanks! i find im great when im busy cos it stops me thinking about things! Just little cramps now!:happydance: But when i get a new/strange cramp i do freak out!:nope:

How are you today? Im hoping your feeling tires from all the baby making that is happening inside you right now! F'xed for you!:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

April i copied it then pasted the web address bit when you open the page into my siggy box adding at the start then at the end

hope that helps sarachka may explain bit better......


----------



## TrinityMom

Inspiring birth story for you:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmmm the munkie is not good at this siggy business

EDIT: Done it!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

what#s everyone doing for dinner tonight?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow it's soooo matching to my Hollinka ticker too!! 

Proud to be A Straggler :smug: 'Tis a _*very*_ Elite Group. Thanks Sarachka:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> what#s everyone doing for dinner tonight?

BBQ with guests tonight. About to make some savoury aperitif nibbulations of smoked salmon with Boursin, all rolled up and then sliced and cocktail sticked. Then meaty medley on barbecue, served with a big salad. Baguette and a cheese board, and our friends are bringing the dessert:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm eating pate :smug: and BBQ :) :munch:

Trin lovely lines! :thumbup: you are indeed pregnant! 

Sarachka thanks for the lovely siggy :D 

Hope y'all are having an amazing Saturday :D


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> How r u feeling today Cassie???
> 
> I'm not to bad thanks! i find im great when im busy cos it stops me thinking about things! Just little cramps now!:happydance: But when i get a new/strange cramp i do freak out!:nope:
> 
> How are you today? Im hoping your feeling tires from all the baby making that is happening inside you right now! F'xed for you!:happydance:Click to expand...

Glad u r feeling ok. Cramps r very normal but I understand u worry we all do while pregnant. I just started getting up a bit n walking around the house but now my head hurts so I am laying back down. My friend should be over in a bit and then Ej and I are going to the beach house for the weekend.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> what#s everyone doing for dinner tonight?

I want a big fat burger!!!!!! Last time I was preggy I hated burgers so I'm going to eat a huge one tonight so if in a week I am preggy I don't miss them!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

wow doesn't my Turtle allotment look fab with my new siggy:happydance:

So just made my salmon swirls:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie you're having a right paté fest aren't you:haha:

My guests will be here soon, which is kind of a shame because I wanted to post you pics of Holly's bike (now hidden in the garage until her 2nd birthday:happydance:) and her new house, which she will just go MENTAL over when she sees it sitting there on the terrace tomorrow morning!!:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Inspiring birth story for you:thumbup:

A-MAZE-ING! 

Thanks Trin! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Imagine if Kit gets pregnant with her 2nd before The Stragglers achieve spermination:shock: We may get lapped girls! I s'pose I have one already but even so!!!! Stop that TCC-ing Kit!!!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Imagine if Kit gets pregnant with her 2nd before The Stragglers achieve spermination:shock: We may get lapped girls! I s'pose I have one already but even so!!!! Stop that TCC-ing Kit!!!:haha:

Lapped :haha:

Oh my gawd..the very thought of doing this all over again right now makes me come over all :wacko: One thing at a time m'love!


----------



## kit_cat

Wow - MEGA quiet night on here!!

Time for bed for me now, good night all..maybe we'll be a bit chattier tomorrow :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey kit glad you liked the little gift 

Back home from the BBQ that we were only staying for a couple of hours lol dh is very drunk and started shouting at me in the street and has now passed out on the sofa .... I shall make him pay for that tomorrow xxx


----------



## addie25

Hey ladies! So 2 days ago( when embryos were put in) I got baby formula in the mail I say that's good luck and today I got some more in the mail. It's bc my name was put on a list from when I was pregnant but still I'm stocking up lol.


----------



## firstbaby25

It has been mega quiet on here this evening... I'm shattered seen Erin this morning and then went to a BBQ and then watched some rhod Gilbert stand up that I ordered for Adam off eBay... I'm just now catching up on some bnb time updating le journal and then stalking another interesting journal I've found... And hof course you guys, but as I say it's quiet :shrug: 

:sleep: well girls... Speak on the morrow :kiss: 

PS Molly... Guns and a rack - what can I say!

Crunch my OH got drunk last night, didn't come home with me and stayed at my sisters and then fell asleep for the best part of today!! :dohh: meeeeeennnnn.

Addie that does sound like a good omen to me - I do hope at least one sticks sooo amazing that we've seen them & I hope you weren't too bad starving today :shrug:/yesterday :shrug:?


----------



## addie25

Jaynie I agree with ur men statement!

Yes I hope one or both stick I am resting again. Now I am at the beach house and my MIL practically strapped me to the couch n blocked the stairs so I couldn't go up and had me take the elevator to the living room lol. She just wants a sticky bean so I can't b upset. I did not starve my mom eventually came today and my friend :thumbup:

DH is symptom spotting. I took a 2 hour nap after dinner and he thinks its bc I'm pregnant lol. It's 2 early for real symptoms but his face was so cute so I said it could be a symptom. Ya never kno it would be 9 dpo since the ovulation shot so maybe.....


----------



## addie25

Dont operate an elevator while tired!!!I take the elevator from the top floor to the bedroom floor but accidentally push level 1 ( garage) so I open the door and get out and walk into the car lol!! I thought how funny it's so dark down here but I kept walking and smack into the car!


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning all what a lovely sunny sunday we have here, nuv the sunshine!!!

OH & me have tan lines from yesterdays gardening lol the proper brits abroad look hehe!!!!

Tried to stay awake for the haye v klitchko fight made it till round 9 lol then had to crash!!!!

Whats everyone upto today? Im going outside to peg out washing in a mo, OH gone the gym, then its bath's bacon buttys and off to buy school shoes for Reece, a few bits for OH and im starting on my hosp bag!! Stop at tip with garden rubbish on route.

Then this pm swimbulating with the mother & grandma cant wait, and a darts comp for OH this evening!! Happy days




Addie- dont take the elevator haha!!! watch out for the cars!!! 

B cant wait for pics of Holly's house today

Hope we all have lovely days xx


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Jaynie I agree with ur men statement!
> 
> Yes I hope one or both stick I am resting again. Now I am at the beach house and my MIL practically strapped me to the couch n blocked the stairs so I couldn't go up and had me take the elevator to the living room lol. She just wants a sticky bean so I can't b upset. I did not starve my mom eventually came today and my friend :thumbup:
> 
> DH is symptom spotting. I took a 2 hour nap after dinner and he thinks its bc I'm pregnant lol. It's 2 early for real symptoms but his face was so cute so I said it could be a symptom. Ya never kno it would be 9 dpo since the ovulation shot so maybe.....

:hugs::cloud9:awww bless DH thats too cute:flower:
he maybe right though like you say yay for sticky mr&mrs addie:baby:'s:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

I was definitely nesting yesterday....I've organised tons of odds and ends that have been waiting to be done. Yesterday seemed to be the day and I just couldn't stop till they were done! Today, I'm going to re-organise my home office :thumbup:

What y'all up to today? Happy Sunday's all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey kit glad you liked the little gift
> 
> Back home from the BBQ that we were only staying for a couple of hours lol dh is very drunk and started shouting at me in the street and has now passed out on the sofa .... I shall make him pay for that tomorrow xxx

I LOVED the gift Crunchie :cloud9: Thanks again :hugs:

Uh-oh..naughty DH - part of his punishment will be his hangover I'd say :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hey ladies! So 2 days ago( when embryos were put in) I got baby formula in the mail I say that's good luck and today I got some more in the mail. It's bc my name was put on a list from when I was pregnant but still I'm stocking up lol.

Good omen indeed addie!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:

HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Molly's going to have to modify the title again, it will be *19 BFPS and 1 baby* soon:happydance: We have to try and get the title to 25 babies (or however many turtles there are?!) Plus Addie's twins:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!

Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:

Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## HollyMonkey

How are you feeling Kit?:flower: I had to log on briefly before going cycling just to check for yellow baby news!! I had tidying mania with Holly but I clearly wasn't planning on getting much done since I had it for only 45mins before my waters broke! But then Sarachka did kindly point out that I'm domestically incompetant:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow Molly's going to have to modify the title again, it will be *19 BFPS and 1 baby* soon:happydance: We have to try and get the title to 25 babies (or however many turtles there are?!) Plus Addie's twins:haha:

Oh I do hope it is soon B.....nothing is happening at all :shrug: I think Essie may be first!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!
> 
> Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:
> 
> Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!Click to expand...

Well it's not really goss but kind of on topic developments:happydance:

You know we had friends over last night? Well as expected we spoke about their family issues a lot, and also got quizzed on ours, and the inevitable "so no second baby yet?" question came, and when DH said 'no it's over' the lady of the couple started going on and on about why we should have another one:wacko: Her little boy is now 7 but all his half brothers and sisters are teenage and she says he's practically like an only child but without all the priviledges, and rather solitary:shrug: She's in her 40's now though so is stopping there, and has 2 girls too so:shrug: Anyway DH wasn't so fussed about that aspect (I'm not either to be honest) and I was actually taking DH's defense, saying that if he doesn't want another kid I can't force him.

Then....and here is where the plot thickens:happydance:...

I said that I'm wondering myself if I really want another one anyway (I massively do but only if DH does, it has to be mutual for me to really desire it fully without doubts) and said that to be honest having just the one little girl means I'm still fairly free, I can take her off preschool age for a year to tour the world by bike, or maybe go and teach in Russia or Italy to learn the language for a few months. And sportswise I can get back into some serious clubs and go off trekking in the mountains and meet interesting people and do interesting stuff since I won't be burdened by more pregnancy and baby years, I am a free agent and can have adventures:thumbup:

AT which DH went pale and said NO! *I want you to be a mummy at home*!! I reminded him that I don't actually have 3 kids, the big feet belong to another woman, so I'm not wearing the apron for her all the time:shrug: And he said well let's have another baby then:dohh: He was quite serious, he was so panicked by the idea of me being footloose and fancy free:haha:

I'll consider it. I might go off travelling instead though:sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> How are you feeling Kit?:flower: I had to log on briefly before going cycling just to check for yellow baby news!! I had tidying mania with Holly but I clearly wasn't planning on getting much done since I had it for only 45mins before my waters broke! But then Sarachka did kindly point out that I'm domestically incompetant:haha:

:haha:

I feel absolutely fine - nothing different from the last few days. It would be nice to know how long I had to wait - if only it worked that way eh?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!
> 
> Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:
> 
> Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not really goss but kind of on topic developments:happydance:
> 
> You know we had friends over last night? Well as expected we spoke about their family issues a lot, and also got quizzed on ours, and the inevitable "so no second baby yet?" question came, and when DH said 'no it's over' the lady of the couple started going on and on about why we should have another one:wacko: Her little boy is now 7 but all his half brothers and sisters are teenage and she says he's practically like an only child but without all the priviledges, and rather solitary:shrug: She's in her 40's now though so is stopping there, and has 2 girls too so:shrug: Anyway DH wasn't so fussed about that aspect (I'm not either to be honest) and I was actually taking DH's defense, saying that if he doesn't want another kid I can't force him.
> 
> Then....and here is where the plot thickens:happydance:...
> 
> I said that I'm wondering myself if I really want another one anyway (I massively do but only if DH does, it has to be mutual for me to really desire it fully without doubts) and said that to be honest having just the one little girl means I'm still fairly free, I can take her off preschool age for a year to tour the world by bike, or maybe go and teach in Russia or Italy to learn the language for a few months. And sportswise I can get back into some serious clubs and go off trekking in the mountains and meet interesting people and do interesting stuff since I won't be burdened by more pregnancy and baby years, I am a free agent and can have adventures:thumbup:
> 
> AT which DH went pale and said NO! *I want you to be a mummy at home*!! I reminded him that I don't actually have 3 kids, the big feet belong to another woman, so I'm not wearing the apron for her all the time:shrug: And he said well let's have another baby then:dohh: He was quite serious, he was so panicked by the idea of me being footloose and fancy free:haha:
> 
> I'll consider it. I might go off travelling instead though:sulk:Click to expand...

Well, well, well...the plot, he doth thicken indeed!!! 

How interesting that completely without trying you effectively turned the tables. Oh the irony of all the contrived nonchalence and discussions about your "oops" baby when all you had to do was threaten to turn back into the woman he first met rather than exclusively Holly and the boy's mum! This must give you much food for thought and BOUNDLESS options now. No time limits or clocks a-tickin' now m'love :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Kit?:flower: I had to log on briefly before going cycling just to check for yellow baby news!! I had tidying mania with Holly but I clearly wasn't planning on getting much done since I had it for only 45mins before my waters broke! But then Sarachka did kindly point out that I'm domestically incompetant:haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I feel absolutely fine - nothing different from the last few days. It would be nice to know how long I had to wait - if only it worked that way eh?Click to expand...

Yes a little monitor like a blood sugar one that tells you how many hours left:haha: Anyway doesn't your ticker do a count down til labour? It's pants if it doesn't:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Kit?:flower: I had to log on briefly before going cycling just to check for yellow baby news!! I had tidying mania with Holly but I clearly wasn't planning on getting much done since I had it for only 45mins before my waters broke! But then Sarachka did kindly point out that I'm domestically incompetant:haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I feel absolutely fine - nothing different from the last few days. It would be nice to know how long I had to wait - if only it worked that way eh?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes a little monitor like a blood sugar one that tells you how many hours left:haha: Anyway doesn't your ticker do a count down til labour? It's pants if it doesn't:shrug:Click to expand...

Oooo, where can I get me one of them?? Ebay?? :winkwink:

Yes, after tomorrow, my tickers really will be redundant. I wonder if there are some more apt ones available - must have a look :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!
> 
> Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:
> 
> Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not really goss but kind of on topic developments:happydance:
> 
> You know we had friends over last night? Well as expected we spoke about their family issues a lot, and also got quizzed on ours, and the inevitable "so no second baby yet?" question came, and when DH said 'no it's over' the lady of the couple started going on and on about why we should have another one:wacko: Her little boy is now 7 but all his half brothers and sisters are teenage and she says he's practically like an only child but without all the priviledges, and rather solitary:shrug: She's in her 40's now though so is stopping there, and has 2 girls too so:shrug: Anyway DH wasn't so fussed about that aspect (I'm not either to be honest) and I was actually taking DH's defense, saying that if he doesn't want another kid I can't force him.
> 
> Then....and here is where the plot thickens:happydance:...
> 
> I said that I'm wondering myself if I really want another one anyway (I massively do but only if DH does, it has to be mutual for me to really desire it fully without doubts) and said that to be honest having just the one little girl means I'm still fairly free, I can take her off preschool age for a year to tour the world by bike, or maybe go and teach in Russia or Italy to learn the language for a few months. And sportswise I can get back into some serious clubs and go off trekking in the mountains and meet interesting people and do interesting stuff since I won't be burdened by more pregnancy and baby years, I am a free agent and can have adventures:thumbup:
> 
> AT which DH went pale and said NO! *I want you to be a mummy at home*!! I reminded him that I don't actually have 3 kids, the big feet belong to another woman, so I'm not wearing the apron for her all the time:shrug: And he said well let's have another baby then:dohh: He was quite serious, he was so panicked by the idea of me being footloose and fancy free:haha:
> 
> I'll consider it. I might go off travelling instead though:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well, well...the plot, he doth thicken indeed!!!
> 
> How interesting that completely without trying you effectively turned the tables. Oh the irony of all the contrived nonchalence and discussions about your "oops" baby when all you had to do was threaten to turn back into the woman he first met rather than exclusively Holly and the boy's mum! This must give you much food for thought and BOUNDLESS options now. No time limits or clocks a-tickin' now m'love :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll let the sentiment ripen a little...mention a few more times that I don't want another baby since it may interfere with my plans to return to my triathlon club-DH _*hates*_ that club on account of what the men in it look like:grr: I'm sure if I mention it enough he'll start asking if I wouldn't rather reproduce:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

omg your ticker says "only 1 days to go" At least it's a plural 1 days so it could be 2:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!
> 
> Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:
> 
> Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not really goss but kind of on topic developments:happydance:
> 
> You know we had friends over last night? Well as expected we spoke about their family issues a lot, and also got quizzed on ours, and the inevitable "so no second baby yet?" question came, and when DH said 'no it's over' the lady of the couple started going on and on about why we should have another one:wacko: Her little boy is now 7 but all his half brothers and sisters are teenage and she says he's practically like an only child but without all the priviledges, and rather solitary:shrug: She's in her 40's now though so is stopping there, and has 2 girls too so:shrug: Anyway DH wasn't so fussed about that aspect (I'm not either to be honest) and I was actually taking DH's defense, saying that if he doesn't want another kid I can't force him.
> 
> Then....and here is where the plot thickens:happydance:...
> 
> I said that I'm wondering myself if I really want another one anyway (I massively do but only if DH does, it has to be mutual for me to really desire it fully without doubts) and said that to be honest having just the one little girl means I'm still fairly free, I can take her off preschool age for a year to tour the world by bike, or maybe go and teach in Russia or Italy to learn the language for a few months. And sportswise I can get back into some serious clubs and go off trekking in the mountains and meet interesting people and do interesting stuff since I won't be burdened by more pregnancy and baby years, I am a free agent and can have adventures:thumbup:
> 
> AT which DH went pale and said NO! *I want you to be a mummy at home*!! I reminded him that I don't actually have 3 kids, the big feet belong to another woman, so I'm not wearing the apron for her all the time:shrug: And he said well let's have another baby then:dohh: He was quite serious, he was so panicked by the idea of me being footloose and fancy free:haha:
> 
> I'll consider it. I might go off travelling instead though:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well, well...the plot, he doth thicken indeed!!!
> 
> How interesting that completely without trying you effectively turned the tables. Oh the irony of all the contrived nonchalence and discussions about your "oops" baby when all you had to do was threaten to turn back into the woman he first met rather than exclusively Holly and the boy's mum! This must give you much food for thought and BOUNDLESS options now. No time limits or clocks a-tickin' now m'love :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll let the sentiment ripen a little...mention a few more times that I don't want another baby since it may interfere with my plans to return to my triathlon club-DH _*hates*_ that club on account of what the men in it look like:grr: I'm sure if I mention it enough he'll start asking if I wouldn't rather reproduce:haha:Click to expand...

My dear...you have uncovered the golden key which puts you completely in the driving seat. There's no chance it was the vino talking last night? (on Thierry's part I mean)

Also, was it as much of a counselling session for your friends as you thought?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I MUST POST GOMPA GOMP PICS!

Hayley you sound like you're having a great day, we're going swimming this afternoon too:thumbup:

Holly went CRAZY for her house!! When she 1st saw it she kind of went into shock, and stood there clutching my leg. Then she went towards the house, then ran back to my leg and stared at the house a bit longer. Then she went absolutely mad with joy and disbelief!! She was screaming and running and punching her hands in the air and going inside it and spinning round and round:wacko: She totally lost the plot:fool: I went cycling and when I came back she was still at it, and filling her house with random objects from around the place! BEST PRESENT EVER:thumbup: She'll love it for years too, I still played in mine when I was 12 or 13:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I MUST POST GOMPA GOMP PICS!
> 
> Hayley you sound like you're having a great day, we're going swimming this afternoon too:thumbup:
> 
> Holly went CRAZY for her house!! When she 1st saw it she kind of went into shock, and stood there clutching my leg. Then she went towards the house, then ran back to my leg and stared at the house a bit longer. Then she went absolutely mad with joy and disbelief!! She was screaming and running and punching her hands in the air and going inside it and spinning round and round:wacko: She totally lost the plot:fool: I went cycling and when I came back she was still at it, and filling her house with random objects from around the place! BEST PRESENT EVER:thumbup: She'll love it for years too, I still played in mine when I was 12 or 13:blush:

Oh yes please - some pics would be fab of the gompa gomp house :thumbup: I can totally imagine Holly's face seeing it...trying to take it all in :happydance: What a fabbo mum you are - I understand Thierry's wish to keep you in this role when you do such an amazing job :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!
> 
> Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:
> 
> Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not really goss but kind of on topic developments:happydance:
> 
> You know we had friends over last night? Well as expected we spoke about their family issues a lot, and also got quizzed on ours, and the inevitable "so no second baby yet?" question came, and when DH said 'no it's over' the lady of the couple started going on and on about why we should have another one:wacko: Her little boy is now 7 but all his half brothers and sisters are teenage and she says he's practically like an only child but without all the priviledges, and rather solitary:shrug: She's in her 40's now though so is stopping there, and has 2 girls too so:shrug: Anyway DH wasn't so fussed about that aspect (I'm not either to be honest) and I was actually taking DH's defense, saying that if he doesn't want another kid I can't force him.
> 
> Then....and here is where the plot thickens:happydance:...
> 
> I said that I'm wondering myself if I really want another one anyway (I massively do but only if DH does, it has to be mutual for me to really desire it fully without doubts) and said that to be honest having just the one little girl means I'm still fairly free, I can take her off preschool age for a year to tour the world by bike, or maybe go and teach in Russia or Italy to learn the language for a few months. And sportswise I can get back into some serious clubs and go off trekking in the mountains and meet interesting people and do interesting stuff since I won't be burdened by more pregnancy and baby years, I am a free agent and can have adventures:thumbup:
> 
> AT which DH went pale and said NO! *I want you to be a mummy at home*!! I reminded him that I don't actually have 3 kids, the big feet belong to another woman, so I'm not wearing the apron for her all the time:shrug: And he said well let's have another baby then:dohh: He was quite serious, he was so panicked by the idea of me being footloose and fancy free:haha:
> 
> I'll consider it. I might go off travelling instead though:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well, well...the plot, he doth thicken indeed!!!
> 
> How interesting that completely without trying you effectively turned the tables. Oh the irony of all the contrived nonchalence and discussions about your "oops" baby when all you had to do was threaten to turn back into the woman he first met rather than exclusively Holly and the boy's mum! This must give you much food for thought and BOUNDLESS options now. No time limits or clocks a-tickin' now m'love :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll let the sentiment ripen a little...mention a few more times that I don't want another baby since it may interfere with my plans to return to my triathlon club-DH _*hates*_ that club on account of what the men in it look like:grr: I'm sure if I mention it enough he'll start asking if I wouldn't rather reproduce:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My dear...you have uncovered the golden key which puts you completely in the driving seat. There's no chance it was the vino talking last night? (on Thierry's part I mean)
> 
> Also, was it as much of a counselling session for your friends as you thought?Click to expand...

No it was early on before we'd really drunk anything much, but of course he may go back to not wanting my 2nd baby but I think for him to hear me say I don't want another kid with him actually shocked him a bit ('why not? aren't I handsome enough?' Man ego:haha:)

Oh a fair bit of counselling, more to do with teenage behaviour and the trials of being a stepmum to insolent 17yr old boys:shrug: Oh I have all those joys to come:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Yes, I think you're right about the change in his perception of how you're coming across about the whole deal - 'tis marvellous that you have some control back :happydance:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> I was definitely nesting yesterday....I've organised tons of odds and ends that have been waiting to be done. Yesterday seemed to be the day and I just couldn't stop till they were done! Today, I'm going to re-organise my home office :thumbup:
> 
> What y'all up to today? Happy Sunday's all :hugs:

Yay for one more day!!!!! Baby turtle on the way!!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!

Yay for holly!!!! 18 months what a big girl!!!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow Molly's going to have to modify the title again, it will be *19 BFPS and 1 baby* soon:happydance: We have to try and get the title to 25 babies (or however many turtles there are?!) Plus Addie's twins:haha:

Lol yes twins would be lovely!!!!!! Both of u embryos stickkkkkk!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> I was definitely nesting yesterday....I've organised tons of odds and ends that have been waiting to be done. Yesterday seemed to be the day and I just couldn't stop till they were done! Today, I'm going to re-organise my home office :thumbup:
> 
> What y'all up to today? Happy Sunday's all :hugs:
> 
> Yay for one more day!!!!! Baby turtle on the way!!!!! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Thanks addie - I hope things get moving soon. I'm feeling just fine thanks. How are you today?


----------



## addie25

Wow B its amazing how he changed his mind so fast! Sooo r u leaning towards ttc actively now?????


----------



## addie25

I am doing well! About to go take a long shower I am so excited! Be back in a bit!


----------



## addie25

Back from my lovely shower. No one is awake yet :shrug: I am very bored. It is 830 WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Back from my lovely shower. No one is awake yet :shrug: I am very bored. It is 830 WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP!!!

:haha:

You're like a little jumping bean :winkwink:

What will you do today then?


----------



## addie25

I am a jumping bean!!! It is raining today so not the best day to be at the beach house :wacko: I have no clue what we will do. It's still early so may it will clear up and I can relax in the pool. I just want everyone to wake up :sleep: I need to b entertained since I can't really do much for 5 more days. I'm watchin Tv now relaxing. Soon I may need to wake up everyone!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

*Hey gorgeous girlies! Hope everyone is fine and dandy!

Kit- 1 day to go im sooooooo excited!.....Do you have any inklings to when you think the little or should i say big bean appear!?

Addie- How you feeling today!?!?!? 

Trin- How are you feeling?

Hollymonkey- Awwwww holly is getting all grown up! she really is a beaut! i love your avatar!

Jaynie- i keep missing you! how are you and what is going down witt the ttc plan of action?????

Sending my love to the rest of the turtles.....i'm going to catch up now....let me know if i missed out on anything exciting?!?!?!?*


----------



## addie25

Hi Cassie!!! I am doing fine just bored. Relaxing hoping for sticky babies!


----------



## addie25

What r u up to today Cassie?


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Cassie :wave:

Unfortunately I have no inklings as to when big bebe might appear...I have a sneaking suspicion he/she will be fashionably late, I just hope not too late! That would just be rude! :winkwink:

Everything going well with you m'love? Hope so :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

*Hahah addie i am bored to....the OH is at work....My friends are away so im sitting being bored and relaxing too! 

Im feeling ok, now and then i feel a little bit sick but have never been pushed enought to throw up . 

I was feeling sorry for my self yesterday.....there was tears and arguing! poor OH! i can feel my moods go swinging! me and OH rarely fall out so was rather horrid!

I watched the film 9 months last night (Its an old film) I have never seen it before i loved it! babies babies babies!

Have you had any more signs Addie that a little bean or 2 is trying its hardest to stick to its mummy?!?!?*


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Cassie :wave:
> 
> Unfortunately I have no inklings as to when big bebe might appear...I have a sneaking suspicion he/she will be fashionably late, I just hope not too late! That would just be rude! :winkwink:
> 
> Everything going well with you m'love? Hope so :hugs:

*Awwww does baby not know it is in fact sooooooo uncool to arrive late and miss its own party! Are you feeling tired? I can imagine it being exhausting carrying a big bump in this heat!

Im ok....apart from feeling sorry for my self..... I'm meant to be going down to New Quay with 16 friends begining of august for a party holiday and i had to mention to my best mate i dont think i will be coming anymore!  Typical.....the one time i could do without being pregnant i end up pregnant!*


----------



## Sarachka

Where's the gompa gomp house pictures?!?!


----------



## poas

Off to my mums for a bbq- experienced branston hicks for the first time over the last few days...never had them with Harri!
Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Cassie :wave:
> 
> Unfortunately I have no inklings as to when big bebe might appear...I have a sneaking suspicion he/she will be fashionably late, I just hope not too late! That would just be rude! :winkwink:
> 
> Everything going well with you m'love? Hope so :hugs:
> 
> *Awwww does baby not know it is in fact sooooooo uncool to arrive late and miss its own party! Are you feeling tired? I can imagine it being exhausting carrying a big bump in this heat!
> 
> Im ok....apart from feeling sorry for my self..... I'm meant to be going down to New Quay with 16 friends begining of august for a party holiday and i had to mention to my best mate i dont think i will be coming anymore!  Typical.....the one time i could do without being pregnant i end up pregnant!*Click to expand...

Ah don't worry about missing out on the trip, you're going to get something so much better than that!! No matter how you time being pregnant, you always miss out on something but it's worth it :thumbup:

Yes, I must admit, being egg shaped in the heat is no fun, but hopefully it's not for much longer :happydance: I'm so glad I've had a couple of weeks on mat leave to adjust from 100 miles an hour business woman to waddling, baby brained idiot though - it's been nice but I'm ready now to be a mummy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Where's the gompa gomp house pictures?!?!

I know...she's just a big tease!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Off to my mums for a bbq- experienced branston hicks for the first time over the last few days...never had them with Harri!
> Hope you all have a great day xx

Hiya Lissy :hi:

Enjoy the BBQ and have a great day yourself :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Hahah addie i am bored to....the OH is at work....My friends are away so im sitting being bored and relaxing too!
> 
> Im feeling ok, now and then i feel a little bit sick but have never been pushed enought to throw up .
> 
> I was feeling sorry for my self yesterday.....there was tears and arguing! poor OH! i can feel my moods go swinging! me and OH rarely fall out so was rather horrid!
> 
> I watched the film 9 months last night (Its an old film) I have never seen it before i loved it! babies babies babies!
> Have you had any more signs Addie that a little bean or 2 is trying its hardest
> to stick to its mummy?!?!?*

I'm sorry u and DH had a falling out I hope all is well now. No signs really just a bit of cramping but that can be anything. I know it's early but I wish I had a sure sign they attached.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!
> 
> Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:
> 
> Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not really goss but kind of on topic developments:happydance:
> 
> You know we had friends over last night? Well as expected we spoke about their family issues a lot, and also got quizzed on ours, and the inevitable "so no second baby yet?" question came, and when DH said 'no it's over' the lady of the couple started going on and on about why we should have another one:wacko: Her little boy is now 7 but all his half brothers and sisters are teenage and she says he's practically like an only child but without all the priviledges, and rather solitary:shrug: She's in her 40's now though so is stopping there, and has 2 girls too so:shrug: Anyway DH wasn't so fussed about that aspect (I'm not either to be honest) and I was actually taking DH's defense, saying that if he doesn't want another kid I can't force him.
> 
> Then....and here is where the plot thickens:happydance:...
> 
> I said that I'm wondering myself if I really want another one anyway (I massively do but only if DH does, it has to be mutual for me to really desire it fully without doubts) and said that to be honest having just the one little girl means I'm still fairly free, I can take her off preschool age for a year to tour the world by bike, or maybe go and teach in Russia or Italy to learn the language for a few months. And sportswise I can get back into some serious clubs and go off trekking in the mountains and meet interesting people and do interesting stuff since I won't be burdened by more pregnancy and baby years, I am a free agent and can have adventures:thumbup:
> 
> AT which DH went pale and said NO! *I want you to be a mummy at home*!! I reminded him that I don't actually have 3 kids, the big feet belong to another woman, so I'm not wearing the apron for her all the time:shrug: And he said well let's have another baby then:dohh: He was quite serious, he was so panicked by the idea of me being footloose and fancy free:haha:
> 
> I'll consider it. I might go off travelling instead though:sulk:Click to expand...

:thumbup:This is good progress, no? He must be scared that your going to run off when holly goes to school training with lots of hunks :haha:. I think its the perfect revelation!! I would like to say i really wanted some of your salmon & boursin last night made my mouth salvate at the thought!!:cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> Hiya Cassie :wave:
> 
> Unfortunately I have no inklings as to when big bebe might appear...I have a sneaking suspicion he/she will be fashionably late, I just hope not too late! That would just be rude! :winkwink:
> 
> Everything going well with you m'love? Hope so :hugs:


12th:thumbup: although i do have an inkling towards the 6th & 9th now!!



20 lengths at swimbulating was a tired turt today from gardening yesterday


----------



## cassie04

*Kit Kat - i totally agree......A little baby is a million times better than any trip.....just such a shame i've left my best mate rocking it out on her own!
I bet you are dying to just become a mummy now.....Do you get sick of being pregnant by this time! Is it a case of i just want it out of me now!

Addie - i know i wish there was a sign so you can start celebrating with a non alcholic beverage! thats the thing all the waiting in the 2ww then all the waiting untill your 12 weeks pregggo! i am inpatient so this is just torture *


----------



## addie25

Cassie: my wory goees well beyond 12 weeks pregnant without miscarriage. U weren't a turtle when I was pregnant so I'll give u the short version.
I got pregnant with dh (no IVF) no issue after 3 months of ttc. We then found out DH and I r carriers of cystic fibrosis and that our child had a 25 % chance of having the terminal disease. 12 weeks pregnant we could get a test to know if she was sick or healthy and she was sick. We ended the pregnancy with great sadness. Now with IVF we can do genetic selection so they can test embryos to c if they r health. This is not 100% it's 90 to 99 percent so we r very hopeful and doctors r very confident. With that said I still have to wait to celebrate till we r 13 weeks pregnant bc we will get that test again to make sure genetic testing was accurate and our babies r healthy. I will try my best not to worry when I get pregnant n enjoy the 1st 13 weeks and then really enjoy the rest of the pregnancy when we know for sure they r healthy!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Cassie: my wory goees well beyond 12 weeks pregnant without miscarriage. U weren't a turtle when I was pregnant so I'll give u the short version.
> I got pregnant with dh (no IVF) no issue after 3 months of ttc. We then found out DH and I r carriers of cystic fibrosis and that our child had a 25 % chance of having the terminal disease. 12 weeks pregnant we could get a test to know if she was sick or healthy and she was sick. We ended the pregnancy with great sadness. Now with IVF we can do genetic selection so they can test embryos to c if they r health. This is not 100% it's 90 to 99 percent so we r very hopeful and doctors r very confident. With that said I still have to wait to celebrate till we r 13 weeks pregnant bc we will get that test again to make sure genetic testing was accurate and our babies r healthy. I will try my best not to worry when I get pregnant n enjoy the 1st 13 weeks and then really enjoy the rest of the pregnancy when we know for sure they r healthy!

*Thanks for that Addie you really open my eyes! I think you are an inspiration of how positive you are! i worry about the tiniest of things and mine do not compare to the extent of problems you have been faced with! I don't know much about cyctic fibrosis.....Im going to have a read on google now. I really mean from the bottom of my heart that you have a happy and healthy bean or 2 

You have really made me realise that i shouldnt worry over unnecessary "what if's" and i should just enjoy the ride and face any issues if they arise!

I'm excited to watch and learn about what happens next with you Addie as i am quite Naive in this part of pregnancy! 

xxx*


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooooo turtles!

I've just gotten home and had a hot bath because I was fffffrrrrreeeeezzzzzing! We went down the south coast today and went to Crocworld and then the beach and then for waffles and icecream :happydance: Fun fun day but exhausticating
(sorry in advance for LOADS of photos)
This fisheagle kept calling every time someone walked past. My BEST sound in the world. Says 'Africa' to me
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270278_10150307813199880_594719879_9318531_6849219_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262599_10150307836104880_594719879_9318853_774582_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270736_10150307842689880_594719879_9318950_2932260_n.jpg
Gaboon viper :shock:
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/269769_10150307863824880_594719879_9319155_2614826_n.jpg
This meerkat was obsessed with Ch'ien and followed him everywhere
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264235_10150307871034880_594719879_9319266_4781674_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263769_10150308023369880_594719879_9321822_6366606_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/260429_10150307863529880_594719879_9319150_3511455_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263485_10150307863334880_594719879_9319147_7841938_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/260520_10150307862834880_594719879_9319140_2220448_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270178_10150307860774880_594719879_9319107_3773641_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!

https://thinkcards.com.au/images/ms%20monkey.JPG


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well :blush: I didn't get up till 4:30pm but in my defence didnt get into bed till around 7am! The joys of babysitting for a friend :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gompa gomp:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2









035.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









032.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3









029.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









025.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Cassie: it's so normal to worry about what if's when ur pregnant. I've learned that all my worry about what if I loose the baby be4 12 weeks what if I lay on my right side what if I eat the wrong thing changed nothing and what did happen was 1000 times worse than I could have imagine. I just pray that the genetics department tested correctly n we have healthy babies. worry won't change what happens. With that said it's normal to have some worry just don't let it consume you.Thank u for wishing our babies well hopefully they stick bc they r so wanted! I'm having some more dull cramps! Hope it's the good kind! I took another 2 hour nap I think I would b 10dpo now maybe if I count from my ovulation shot so maybe symptoms of tiredness would kick in ya never know.


----------



## addie25

Holly looks likes she is having so much fun!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly that's so cute!! When my sister moves into her house that is currently still being built, she wants some things like that for Alexander and Sophie.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Gompa gomp:thumbup:

What an amazing Gompa Gomp! I want one :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Gompa gomp:thumbup:

:cloud9:she looks adorable as per and you can tell she loves it:thumbup:

Trin-:wacko:those croc's are massive, love the pics looks like a fun day out:thumbup:

quiet on here today must be the lovely sunshine:happydance:

Addie- hope they are sticky :baby:'s too i think you are so brave and you totally deserve this:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Wow B its amazing how he changed his mind so fast! Sooo r u leaning towards ttc actively now?????

Well I wouldn't go so far as to say he's changed his mind but he's loosened up a bit:thumbup: I guess around O I'll be tempted to do a bit of 'active ttc' this month, I'm not making big plans and going to great efforts though, I'm still sulking my last 2 poofuckies:sulk:

But what about you?! Far more interesting!:happydance: Can you feel anything going on inside? It really is the most intense 2ww you have at the mo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gompa gomp:thumbup:
> 
> What an amazing Gompa Gomp! I want one :thumbup:Click to expand...

I bet I go and sit in it to read sometimes:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Must of been an adventure at babysitting Ginge?

what went on to not sleep till then lol??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly that's so cute!! When my sister moves into her house that is currently still being built, she wants some things like that for Alexander and Sophie.

They do some amazing little houses for kids, we looked round a garden centre that had some fab ones yesterday but they were too expensive and too big, Holly was happier anyway I think with the tiny wooden one from the toy shop! She just loves it so much!!:cloud9: It was really going to be a birthday/christmas present but it seemed a shame not to get it for the summer when she can actually play in it more:shrug: DH and I have no regrets, she has just been opening and closing the shutters and doors and creeping in there to eat apricots for hours on end today:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thank u newmum:hugs: how r u doing today?

B as of now I have low cramping on and off and tiredness I took long nap today and yesterday. As we know that can very well b period cramps coming and tiredness can just b that I am tired lol so till I get a positive test I won't think I am pregnant. I may test the 6th and see what happens since I am a Poasa but blood test is the 11th and I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

thats what time i arrived home they didnt get in till 5:30 then i walked home had something to eat and went to bed, i look after 5 children 2 girls 3 boys one of the boys has ADHD so can we quite challenging, especially if he has a night terror bless him!


----------



## TrinityMom

I am SOOOOO crampy. I know it's a common pregnancy thing but in light of my history I am rather concerned :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Where's the gompa gomp house pictures?!?!
> 
> I know...she's just a big tease!Click to expand...

Yes sorry for the delay, DH and I went for a 2hr bike ride, on my lady bike with the babyseat this time. 'Twas lovely:cloud9: I love having DH and Holly to myself sometimes:hugs: We stopped in a museum in the parc of one of Louis IV's former abodes and I bought my mum a notepad and pencil with a Marie-Antoinette kind of costume print on it that I think she'll like:thumbup: Kind of turtle mail but for my mum:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls just a quick catch up while i am briefly at home in the beautiful weather :thumbup: 

I have to fill in that application so that it reaches them by tomorrow morning :argh: :arghh: (I always forget what the smileys actually are). 

Addie - everything sounds so positive for you atm I'll keep up hope that it stays that way and I am with you about the worrying not changing a thing. If I get a next time I am going to chill out and enjoy my pregnancy if it's a sticky! Cassie - listen to her your chances of mc are really low with everyday that passes it gets better and your age is a great factor! 

B such a beautiful daughter :flower: love the new avatar as well! Your house is amazing. 

Lissy enjoy your BBQ :flower: 

Please all keep your fingers crossed for this job. I am thinking that it wil be so good for all things concerned such as smoking and ttc and stuff and the money :happydance: think of all the turtle gifts :shock:...


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> *Kit Kat - i totally agree......A little baby is a million times better than any trip.....just such a shame i've left my best mate rocking it out on her own!
> I bet you are dying to just become a mummy now.....Do you get sick of being pregnant by this time! Is it a case of i just want it out of me now!
> 
> Addie - i know i wish there was a sign so you can start celebrating with a non alcholic beverage! thats the thing all the waiting in the 2ww then all the waiting untill your 12 weeks pregggo! i am inpatient so this is just torture *

I don't know how Kit feels but I really wanted Holly out by the end of it:haha: 

Your nausea sounds like AN EXCELLENT sign that all is going fabulously well :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

:hugs: Jaynie and u will have ur time again to be pregnant!!!

Trin maybe call ur doctor to help u relax about the camping if it's worrying you. I'm sure it's nothing but just to put ur mind at rest about it I would call.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN! On my catch up I've just come across your page of power pics!!:happydance: They are sooo cool! Looks like the perfect family day out! 

Today my DH asked if my 'friend in South Africa' would show us around if we stayed in a hotel near her and give us a taste of real Sth African life:flower: I reminded my aeroplane phobic DH that it's a pretty long way in a :plane: but he didn't seem too bothered by the idea:shrug: I'll send you a bbm when we're on our way and you can prepare us won tons and milk duds and chowder something or other for our arrival :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Contrary to what my OH thinks, I am not nesting....everything in this house is in desperate need of a washing is all. Both bathrooms, all thelaundry (bedding included), dusting, oiling/polishing, and I'm pretty sure our storage closet needs rearranging again... :-k but I really must dash off to the store at sime point for some more cleaning supplies and perhaps some pretty paper for the girls bookcase.... 

Honestly though, I.am.not.nesting. *ahem*

Trin, fab piccys, huge crocs! Hope the cramping is a good sign. :hugs:
B, gorge gompa gomp (crab pinchers) house and WOW on the new TTC news. :thumbup:
Kit, 7th? :shrug: 
Addie, take care of you love, all three if you. :awww:
Jaynie, fx about your job.
Ginge, sorry you are sleepy.
Cassie, :happydance: for nausea!

Everyone else, much love :kiss: catch up soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls just a quick catch up while i am briefly at home in the beautiful weather :thumbup:
> 
> I have to fill in that application so that it reaches them by tomorrow morning :argh: :arghh: (I always forget what the smileys actually are).
> 
> Addie - everything sounds so positive for you atm I'll keep up hope that it stays that way and I am with you about the worrying not changing a thing. If I get a next time I am going to chill out and enjoy my pregnancy if it's a sticky! Cassie - listen to her your chances of mc are really low with everyday that passes it gets better and your age is a great factor!
> 
> B such a beautiful daughter :flower: love the new avatar as well! Your house is amazing.
> 
> Lissy enjoy your BBQ :flower:
> 
> Please all keep your fingers crossed for this job. I am thinking that it wil be so good for all things concerned such as smoking and ttc and stuff and the money :happydance: think of all the turtle gifts :shock:...

Goodluck Jaynie:flower: Yes it will be a great motivator for you, I agree:thumbup: The only drawback is you won't be around for daytime chatter:cry:


----------



## Crunchie

Wow 

amazing pics ladies !!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is your DH feeling better now Crunch?:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TRIN! On my catch up I've just come across your page of power pics!!:happydance: They are sooo cool! Looks like the perfect family day out!
> 
> Today my DH asked if my 'friend in South Africa' would show us around if we stayed in a hotel near her and give us a taste of real Sth African life:flower: I reminded my aeroplane phobic DH that it's a pretty long way in a :plane: but he didn't seem too bothered by the idea:shrug: I'll send you a bbm when we're on our way and you can prepare us won tons and milk duds and chowder something or other for our arrival :haha:

YES! YES! YES! Come tomorrow! Come now! Go online and book your ticket!!!! I shall be tour guide extraordinaire :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I am SOOOOO crampy. I know it's a common pregnancy thing but in light of my history I am rather concerned :nope:

Impossible to believe but it _is_ normal! The lower back pains are the ones I'm suspicious of but I guess you have uterine ones? I would feel reassured by those:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Is your DH feeling better now Crunch?:haha:

men......he has been nice all day trying to get a good husband award ! 

cheeky sod he was !!! we walked back from the BBQ and I said I wanted to buy some bits from the shop as today was HIS grams birthday and we did an afternoon tea ... he had been trying to start something all the way and I was standing by the ham ( :wacko:) thinking in my head must get some salmon and this is his words 

" what are you looking for ?" and I muttered I must get some salmon ......shouts at the top of his voice "CHRIST THIS IS THE HAM SECTION .....WHY DON'T YOU JUST SAY WHAT YOU WANT AND STOP TALKING IN RIDDLES " :haha:

I walked out the shop and he slumped against the cheese .......


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOO crampy. I know it's a common pregnancy thing but in light of my history I am rather concerned :nope:
> 
> Impossible to believe but it _is_ normal! The lower back pains are the ones I'm suspicious of but I guess you have uterine ones? I would feel reassured by those:shrug:Click to expand...

Yesterday I overdid it a bit and was a bit twingy in the back but mostly uterine. My periods have been more painful since the d&c so I suppose the normal early twinges will be a bit exaggerated :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Molly I think you are nesting :thumbup:
DH wants to furniture shop so we are looking around since it's a rainy day at the beach. Stinks I was so excited to lay by the pool but tomorrow I will!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!
> 
> Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:
> 
> Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not really goss but kind of on topic developments:happydance:
> 
> You know we had friends over last night? Well as expected we spoke about their family issues a lot, and also got quizzed on ours, and the inevitable "so no second baby yet?" question came, and when DH said 'no it's over' the lady of the couple started going on and on about why we should have another one:wacko: Her little boy is now 7 but all his half brothers and sisters are teenage and she says he's practically like an only child but without all the priviledges, and rather solitary:shrug: She's in her 40's now though so is stopping there, and has 2 girls too so:shrug: Anyway DH wasn't so fussed about that aspect (I'm not either to be honest) and I was actually taking DH's defense, saying that if he doesn't want another kid I can't force him.
> 
> Then....and here is where the plot thickens:happydance:...
> 
> I said that I'm wondering myself if I really want another one anyway (I massively do but only if DH does, it has to be mutual for me to really desire it fully without doubts) and said that to be honest having just the one little girl means I'm still fairly free, I can take her off preschool age for a year to tour the world by bike, or maybe go and teach in Russia or Italy to learn the language for a few months. And sportswise I can get back into some serious clubs and go off trekking in the mountains and meet interesting people and do interesting stuff since I won't be burdened by more pregnancy and baby years, I am a free agent and can have adventures:thumbup:
> 
> AT which DH went pale and said NO! *I want you to be a mummy at home*!! I reminded him that I don't actually have 3 kids, the big feet belong to another woman, so I'm not wearing the apron for her all the time:shrug: And he said well let's have another baby then:dohh: He was quite serious, he was so panicked by the idea of me being footloose and fancy free:haha:
> 
> I'll consider it. I might go off travelling instead though:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:This is good progress, no? He must be scared that your going to run off when holly goes to school training with lots of hunks :haha:. I think its the perfect revelation!! I would like to say i really wanted some of your salmon & boursin last night made my mouth salvate at the thought!!:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Cassie :wave:
> 
> Unfortunately I have no inklings as to when big bebe might appear...I have a sneaking suspicion he/she will be fashionably late, I just hope not too late! That would just be rude! :winkwink:
> 
> Everything going well with you m'love? Hope so :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12th:thumbup: although i do have an inkling towards the 6th & 9th now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 20 lengths at swimbulating was a tired turt today from gardening yesterdayClick to expand...

Well done Hayley - 20 lengths is not to be sniffed at! :thumbup:

Ok, so maybe the 6th, 9th or 12th?? :haha: I think sometime in the next 2 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Kit Kat - i totally agree......A little baby is a million times better than any trip.....just such a shame i've left my best mate rocking it out on her own!
> I bet you are dying to just become a mummy now.....Do you get sick of being pregnant by this time! Is it a case of i just want it out of me now!
> 
> Addie - i know i wish there was a sign so you can start celebrating with a non alcholic beverage! thats the thing all the waiting in the 2ww then all the waiting untill your 12 weeks pregggo! i am inpatient so this is just torture *

Yes Cassie - exactamundo! I'm ready to now be separate from bebe in the physical sense. I'm soooooo ready to not be pregnant any more - wanna meet my :baby: :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin!! Fabulous pics of what looks like an amazing day out :cloud9:

There is no doubt those boys are all brothers..they are so gorgeous and so alike :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! On my catch up I've just come across your page of power pics!!:happydance: They are sooo cool! Looks like the perfect family day out!
> 
> Today my DH asked if my 'friend in South Africa' would show us around if we stayed in a hotel near her and give us a taste of real Sth African life:flower: I reminded my aeroplane phobic DH that it's a pretty long way in a :plane: but he didn't seem too bothered by the idea:shrug: I'll send you a bbm when we're on our way and you can prepare us won tons and milk duds and chowder something or other for our arrival :haha:
> 
> YES! YES! YES! Come tomorrow! Come now! Go online and book your ticket!!!! I shall be tour guide extraordinaire :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww what a lovely pre-welcome:hugs: We'll deffo look into it, it wouldn't be until _*at best*_ next summer due to DH's very limited holiday time and our finances but it would be a real adventure for us Euroweeds if we could get over one of these years:thumbup:
I'd so love to meet you and your family and see your country:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gompa gomp:thumbup:
> 
> What an amazing Gompa Gomp! I want one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet I go and sit in it to read sometimes:haha:Click to expand...

Ahhh, brill pics of the gompa gomp house.....Holly is in her element :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> thats what time i arrived home they didnt get in till 5:30 then i walked home had something to eat and went to bed, i look after 5 children 2 girls 3 boys one of the boys has ADHD so can we quite challenging, especially if he has a night terror bless him!

Wow Ginge - sounds challenging! You are a special person taking that on even just for a day or so - not everyone would :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Contrary to what my OH thinks, I am not nesting....everything in this house is in desperate need of a washing is all. Both bathrooms, all thelaundry (bedding included), dusting, oiling/polishing, and I'm pretty sure our storage closet needs rearranging again... :-k but I really must dash off to the store at sime point for some more cleaning supplies and perhaps some pretty paper for the girls bookcase....
> 
> Honestly though, I.am.not.nesting. *ahem*
> 
> Trin, fab piccys, huge crocs! Hope the cramping is a good sign. :hugs:
> B, gorge gompa gomp (crab pinchers) house and WOW on the new TTC news. :thumbup:
> Kit, 7th? :shrug:
> Addie, take care of you love, all three if you. :awww:
> Jaynie, fx about your job.
> Ginge, sorry you are sleepy.
> Cassie, :happydance: for nausea!
> 
> Everyone else, much love :kiss: catch up soon.

I think you might be nesting :shhh: :winkwink:

Ok, the 7th to add to the 6th, 9th and 12th from Hayley :haha: Any advances? Someone has to be right :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooooh my everything is crossed for you Jaynie for your job - I have a very positive feeling about it :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

7th would be fun. 7,7,11 :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOO crampy. I know it's a common pregnancy thing but in light of my history I am rather concerned :nope:
> 
> Impossible to believe but it _is_ normal! The lower back pains are the ones I'm suspicious of but I guess you have uterine ones? I would feel reassured by those:shrug:Click to expand...

I know I'm repeating myself but I had HORRIBLE 1st Tri cramps Trin....and now I'm the size of a big gompa gomp house! :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Is your DH feeling better now Crunch?:haha:
> 
> men......he has been nice all day trying to get a good husband award !
> 
> cheeky sod he was !!! we walked back from the BBQ and I said I wanted to buy some bits from the shop as today was HIS grams birthday and we did an afternoon tea ... he had been trying to start something all the way and I was standing by the ham ( :wacko:) thinking in my head must get some salmon and this is his words
> 
> " what are you looking for ?" and I muttered I must get some salmon ......shouts at the top of his voice "CHRIST THIS IS THE HAM SECTION .....WHY DON'T YOU JUST SAY WHAT YOU WANT AND STOP TALKING IN RIDDLES " :haha:
> 
> I walked out the shop and he slumped against the cheese .......Click to expand...

Ugh! Sometimes MEN + ALCOHOL = IDIOT :wacko:

Just as long as he knows he was out of order!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Is your DH feeling better now Crunch?:haha:
> 
> men......he has been nice all day trying to get a good husband award !
> 
> cheeky sod he was !!! we walked back from the BBQ and I said I wanted to buy some bits from the shop as today was HIS grams birthday and we did an afternoon tea ... he had been trying to start something all the way and I was standing by the ham ( :wacko:) thinking in my head must get some salmon and this is his words
> 
> " what are you looking for ?" and I muttered I must get some salmon ......shouts at the top of his voice "CHRIST THIS IS THE HAM SECTION .....WHY DON'T YOU JUST SAY WHAT YOU WANT AND STOP TALKING IN RIDDLES " :haha:
> 
> I walked out the shop and he slumped against the cheese .......Click to expand...

It's that bloomin' *ham* causing trouble again:trouble:


----------



## Crunchie

It was the stop talking in riddles bit that made me chuckle.......

never mind....he has done none stop housework today so its all good in the hood 

Ham is the devil !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAYLEY! You're in luck, these are my salmon swirls, I took a pic for you guys last night but didn't have time to post before guests arrived! Really they need a sprig of roquette or something to decorative effect but I made them at the last minute:blush: They're nice made with *ham* and Boursin too, as a cheaper alternative:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm watching the Last Air Bender with the boys and eating strawberries and cream with xylitol :munch::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm watching the Last Air Bender with the boys and eating strawberries and cream with xylitol :munch::happydance:

Xylitol sounds like a bike lube, are you sure bike lube's ok to eat during pregnancy?:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> HAYLEY! You're in luck, these are my salmon swirls, I took a pic for you guys last night but didn't have time to post before guests arrived! Really they need a sprig of roquette or something to decorative effect but I made them at the last minute:blush: They're nice made with *ham* and Boursin too, as a cheaper alternative:thumbup:

meeeeeeeeeeee love Salmon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Last Air Bender with the boys and eating strawberries and cream with xylitol :munch::happydance:
> 
> Xylitol sounds like a bike lube, are you sure bike lube's ok to eat during pregnancy?:shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: Now Miss GDpants, you should know all about xylitol - natural sugar substitute that's good for your teeth and has lower GI and calories than sugar. No bike lube for me:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! On my catch up I've just come across your page of power pics!!:happydance: They are sooo cool! Looks like the perfect family day out!
> 
> Today my DH asked if my 'friend in South Africa' would show us around if we stayed in a hotel near her and give us a taste of real Sth African life:flower: I reminded my aeroplane phobic DH that it's a pretty long way in a :plane: but he didn't seem too bothered by the idea:shrug: I'll send you a bbm when we're on our way and you can prepare us won tons and milk duds and chowder something or other for our arrival :haha:
> 
> YES! YES! YES! Come tomorrow! Come now! Go online and book your ticket!!!! I shall be tour guide extraordinaire :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww what a lovely pre-welcome:hugs: We'll deffo look into it, it wouldn't be until _*at best*_ next summer due to DH's very limited holiday time and our finances but it would be a real adventure for us Euroweeds if we could get over one of these years:thumbup:
> I'd so love to meet you and your family and see your country:hugs:Click to expand...

Bethany, I can say with absolute certainty that you and DH would not be disappointed with a visit to SA! And with Trin as your tour guide...:cloud9: Although I've only been to Cape Town, I absolutely loved it.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> HAYLEY! You're in luck, these are my salmon swirls, I took a pic for you guys last night but didn't have time to post before guests arrived! Really they need a sprig of roquette or something to decorative effect but I made them at the last minute:blush: They're nice made with *ham* and Boursin too, as a cheaper alternative:thumbup:

Ooooo, they look sooo delish - yummoooooooooooooo :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Last Air Bender with the boys and eating strawberries and cream with xylitol :munch::happydance:
> 
> Xylitol sounds like a bike lube, are you sure bike lube's ok to eat during pregnancy?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Now Miss GDpants, you should know all about xylitol - natural sugar substitute that's good for your teeth and has lower GI and calories than sugar. No bike lube for me:thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG I did it the hard way didn't I? No sugar and no sugar subsitutes:wacko: Plenty of bike lube for me though:happydance:


----------



## addie25

I am crossing everything you get that job!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Mmmmmm B I want one!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Mmmmmm B I want one!!!!!

Just one addie?? I could happily shove my face in the whole plate :haha::blush:


----------



## addie25

Lol kit ur correct I could eat the entire dish!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear..bad timing! My OH's laptop has just given up the ghost so he'll need to share mine! Might not get so much chatting time with you guys so don't worry if I seem a little absent. If it's for child birth reasons, I'll text one of the turtles :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to be turtloids. I read until very late last night

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin :hugs:

Oh, did the book get a bit happier??


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:


> thats what time i arrived home they didnt get in till 5:30 then i walked home had something to eat and went to bed, i look after 5 children 2 girls 3 boys one of the boys has ADHD so can we quite challenging, especially if he has a night terror bless him!

Gosh that sounds like your a super sitter thumbs up from me!!!



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends:friends: Off to make a :coffee: since I've just come back from 2hrs on the racing bike so I'll be back in a mo for a catch up and a natter, I HAVE SOOO MANY THINGS TO TELL YOU!:happydance:
> 
> HOLLINKA IS 18 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!
> 
> Happy 18month old day Holly!!!!! :cloud9::flower::kiss:
> 
> Oooo, sounds like you've got goss!! :happydance: Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not really goss but kind of on topic developments:happydance:
> 
> You know we had friends over last night? Well as expected we spoke about their family issues a lot, and also got quizzed on ours, and the inevitable "so no second baby yet?" question came, and when DH said 'no it's over' the lady of the couple started going on and on about why we should have another one:wacko: Her little boy is now 7 but all his half brothers and sisters are teenage and she says he's practically like an only child but without all the priviledges, and rather solitary:shrug: She's in her 40's now though so is stopping there, and has 2 girls too so:shrug: Anyway DH wasn't so fussed about that aspect (I'm not either to be honest) and I was actually taking DH's defense, saying that if he doesn't want another kid I can't force him.
> 
> Then....and here is where the plot thickens:happydance:...
> 
> I said that I'm wondering myself if I really want another one anyway (I massively do but only if DH does, it has to be mutual for me to really desire it fully without doubts) and said that to be honest having just the one little girl means I'm still fairly free, I can take her off preschool age for a year to tour the world by bike, or maybe go and teach in Russia or Italy to learn the language for a few months. And sportswise I can get back into some serious clubs and go off trekking in the mountains and meet interesting people and do interesting stuff since I won't be burdened by more pregnancy and baby years, I am a free agent and can have adventures:thumbup:
> 
> AT which DH went pale and said NO! *I want you to be a mummy at home*!! I reminded him that I don't actually have 3 kids, the big feet belong to another woman, so I'm not wearing the apron for her all the time:shrug: And he said well let's have another baby then:dohh: He was quite serious, he was so panicked by the idea of me being footloose and fancy free:haha:
> 
> I'll consider it. I might go off travelling instead though:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:This is good progress, no? He must be scared that your going to run off when holly goes to school training with lots of hunks :haha:. I think its the perfect revelation!! I would like to say i really wanted some of your salmon & boursin last night made my mouth salvate at the thought!!:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Cassie :wave:
> 
> Unfortunately I have no inklings as to when big bebe might appear...I have a sneaking suspicion he/she will be fashionably late, I just hope not too late! That would just be rude! :winkwink:
> 
> Everything going well with you m'love? Hope so :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12th:thumbup: although i do have an inkling towards the 6th & 9th now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 20 lengths at swimbulating was a tired turt today from gardening yesterdayClick to expand...
> 
> Well done Hayley - 20 lengths is not to be sniffed at! :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, so maybe the 6th, 9th or 12th?? :haha: I think sometime in the next 2 weeks :winkwink:Click to expand...


Well I thought I would throw a few more dates into the mix we should do a prize giving for closest turtle date lol!!




HollyMonkey said:


> HAYLEY! You're in luck, these are my salmon swirls, I took a pic for you guys last night but didn't have time to post before guests arrived! Really they need a sprig of roquette or something to decorative effect but I made them at the last minute:blush: They're nice made with *ham* and Boursin too, as a cheaper alternative:thumbup:

Yummooooooo I'm eatting em all addie + kit move over me loves boursin nommy nom !!!


My feets are hurting tonight at darts even though I'm just sitting down think I overdid gardening yesterday ! Oh what to do tomorrow on my start of ML???


----------



## HollyMonkey

After 2hrs on my speedy bike and 2hrs on my heavy Holly bike I'm pooped and am off to bed now:sleep: 

Holly's bike for her birthday, well I've given up on de-pinking it, I've made it far less pink by spraying what I could white, and the tyres were white anyway:thumbup: I took off all the horrible stickers of fat cartoon pink angels and replaced them with coloured polka dots, but the general effect is still very pink:wacko: But it doesn't matter, Holly will probably want a pink bike anyway!! It's hidden in the garage until her B'day, but she did have a little go first! Including a go before I'd even attached the pedals and stabilisers, she INSISTED!! And went all smug and in a trance and SCREAMED IN ANGER when I took her off it:haha:

Good night my dears, sleep well. I hope your eggs snuggle in tight Addie and I hope your baby pops out Kit:thumbup:Trin get a nice early night:hugs: And best of luck Jaynie:flower: Oh and Ginge you babysitting heroine, I hope you can get back on track sleeping!:wacko::hugs:

Nighty night everyone:kiss:XXXXXXXXXXXXX
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

i think i may move to Canada....


----------



## new mummy2010

Night trin happy sleeping zzzzzz

April has been quiet I just bbm'd her to check she is ok


----------



## new mummy2010

Ahhh haa she is here hi april 

Love the modified bike B

Jaynie baby you will get this job I have good vibes


----------



## new mummy2010

Why the move april


----------



## mummyApril

hey Hayley :) 
just things would be a lot easier, but then i have to think of the girls with their dads etc, but it would probably benefit us more over there x


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Bethany - you'll sleep well tonight after your super active day :thumbup:

See you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight all sleepy turtles xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Night bethany and trinity :) :sleep: well 

Hayles and kit and addie and B thanks for good vibes :haha: all sent off and I shall know tomorrow :thumbup: 

Just chilling watching friends as had a packed lunch tea - fruit and yoghurt and a bag of quavers :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hey Hayley :)
> just things would be a lot easier, but then i have to think of the girls with their dads etc, but it would probably benefit us more over there x

Hello petal - hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night bethany and trinity :) :sleep: well
> 
> Hayles and kit and addie and B thanks for good vibes :haha: all sent off and I shall know tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Just chilling watching friends as had a packed lunch tea - fruit and yoghurt and a bag of quavers :munch:

Oooo, exciting but nerve wracking - keep us posted tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

B - Holly's new bike is absotively the cutest thing :cloud9: It's gorge and to my mind isn't too pink at all after your efforts...it's so pretty and she obviously loves it :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Evening all! Hope everyone had a good day?
It looks like we have an exciting few days/weeks ahead what with waiting on Jaynie's new job, Addies wee twins, and of course the Kat to pop!!! Plus all the upcoming bfp's :)
Molly, I am NOT nesting either, however I have become obsessed with fabreze range cleaning products-floor cleaner, all purpose spray and fabric conditioner, and so in order to indulge my olfactory self, I HAVE to clean the floor, sides, cupboards,any laundry I can get my hands on!
Trin, I showed Harri your photo's and was telling him you live in S.A-however something got lost in transleation and he thinks that the photo's are of your garden, which left him to be one very impressed and envious 5yr old!


----------



## firstbaby25

I will do. Course I will I won't be able to keep quiet. I think they want someone to start asap :thumbup: 

April you ok duck? You been mega quiet!


----------



## poas

Oh and Holly your pics are beautiful as ever-Holly is adorable, as are her new playthings :) 
She is a very lucky little girl x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes the girl who i babysit for has thrown a wobbly, I used to get £15 for looking after her 3 children and has stropped because I have asked for £5 more because I now have her boyfriends 2 children as well, and has commented with i'm not made of money, but yet she can go to the local club and then onto town every weekend? She has said she will get her brother or mum to do it I said fine :shrug: Not exactly as if I asked for loads more considering she goes out at 8 comes in at 5am and I get £15 for looking after 5 kids! Well I don't think so, next time she texts me to say brother/mum can't do it, answer will be no!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Yes the girl who i babysit for has thrown a wobbly, I used to get £15 for looking after her 3 children and has stropped because I have asked for £5 more because I now have her boyfriends 2 children as well, and has commented with i'm not made of money, but yet she can go to the local club and then onto town every weekend? She has said she will get her brother or mum to do it I said fine :shrug: Not exactly as if I asked for loads more considering she goes out at 8 comes in at 5am and I get £15 for looking after 5 kids! Well I don't think so, next time she texts me to say brother/mum can't do it, answer will be no!

Ooo, quite right Ginge - that's just her taking real advantage of you which is not on! When I was teenager, I used to babysit for pocket money and one couple used to never pay me - usually said they had no cash left after their night out and would sort it next time. They never did, so we parted company. 
As I said earlier, babysitting 5 kids, one with challenging behaviour deserves a medal let alone a measley extra £5!!


----------



## poas

Ginge, you are underselling yourself, I don't often go out (obviously I mean b4 this preg) but when I did I would only leave Harri with my parents, whom I would normally buy takeaway and a bottle of wine for as a thankyou...your friend should realise that not many ppl would even consider leaving at 5.30am!!!!!!!!!!! Let alone for £3 per child!


----------



## kit_cat

Ugh...it's clammy tonight :nope:

I'll say goodnight peeps, think OH wants a go on the laptop before we hit the hay.

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah ginge that's really pants!! I'd do exactly the same..

Did anybody watch my boyfriend get beat at the Wimbledon final today? :cry: 

Watching transformers now with oh and a friend :cloud9: hopefully I get a job and a :baby: next week :cloud9: I slept til 11.30 today and I'm so not tired... Bet the OH is tired though and I'll be all lonely in about an hour!


----------



## addie25

Can I eat crab cakes u think? Sea food is a big no when ur preggers but I would only b 3 weeks if I am and baby doesn't eat what u eat till 6 weeks. I think it's fine bc no one would know they are preggers at 3 weeks. 4 weeks is when you get ur positive. Whatcha think?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oops sorry I missed you kit night night :happydance: D day for you... Did you plan something like Trin said? 

Addie I reckon you'll be fine but I know abbo nothing on these things... I realised that that week I managed to be preggo...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Has anyone seen Molly? Worries me when turtles don't check in :nope: 

Glad to see you back on the TTC bandwagon Bethany :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh Poofucks I missed my 1k post :blush: 

I hereby dedicate my 1000th post to all the turtles on this thread, whether they be old or new!

Good Luck to the turtles near to hatching I wish you a pleasant and fast labour and hope all goes as planned!!

Good luck to us team stragglers we will get there in the end :flower:

Good luck for the rest of the turtle pregnancies!! whether they be newly pregnant or half-baked :flow:


----------



## new mummy2010

IM ON MAT LEAVE:dance::headspin::hi::laugh2:


Kit-are you off to the aquarium today still? love the "lil yellow is cooked ":laugh2:


JAYNIE-:wave:GOOD LUCK TODAYO:)


Lovely Tallula has woken up right on sched at 6.25am:sleep:think OH is secretly chuffed when i text just to say i was awake as he was a lil pee'd last night that only he has work now:winkwink:, i reckon he thinks im just going to sit on my bum and do jack!! Well i have a list of jobs to get through hopefully a few today
*loads of ironing


*dead weeds to pull up on patio (they c ome up easy now dead so dont worry no straining)
*wash some of Nate's clothes & bedding
*hoover
*general tidy round
*phone about my new kitchen
*umm lot's of other bits and bobs too so im not going to be lazy!!




x-ginge-x said:


> Yes the girl who i babysit for has thrown a wobbly, I used to get £15 for looking after her 3 children and has stropped because I have asked for £5 more because I now have her boyfriends 2 children as well, and has commented with i'm not made of money, but yet she can go to the local club and then onto town every weekend? She has said she will get her brother or mum to do it I said fine :shrug: Not exactly as if I asked for loads more considering she goes out at 8 comes in at 5am and I get £15 for looking after 5 kids! Well I don't think so, next time she texts me to say brother/mum can't do it, answer will be no!


Ginge- my friends from work charge by the hour when they sit the parents kids and kids from our nursery and they never get less than £25-£30 for a night which will be like 8.30pm - 12mid'night at the latest. Thats just taking the piss i wouldnt do it anymore not for 5 kids no way the responsibility is enormous on your shoulders, we are'nt allowed more than 4 kids on our own in my room at work :wacko:




x-ginge-x said:


> Oh Poofucks I missed my 1k post :blush:
> 
> I hereby dedicate my 1000th post to all the turtles on this thread, whether they be old or new!
> 
> Good Luck to the turtles near to hatching I wish you a pleasant and fast labour and hope all goes as planned!!
> 
> Good luck to us team stragglers we will get there in the end :flower:
> 
> Good luck for the rest of the turtle pregnancies!! whether they be newly pregnant or half-baked :flow:

Ginge- thas a lovely , kind, and sweet dedication :hug:loadsa baby:dust:for you and your OH for the near future for your sticky:bfp::thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

morning B & April how's things ?


----------



## Crunchie

Morning y'all ! 

Good luck today janynie xxx

I have a cold so i plan to go to work today and generally sulk !!!

Due day kit !!! Wow


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i think i may move to Canada....

Ooh that would be cool:happydance: I wouldn't be able to meet you so easily though:cry: Do the girls want to go? And Jay? And would the dads follow or sulk? Can you legally? (My DH can't move away with the kids but then neither can his ex:haha:) Questions, questions! I think it sounds like a great idea but then I don't know all the implications for you...

Anyway morning all:coffee::flower:

Not stopping long, going to try and be really productive this week:thumbup: Our little turtle mascot is one of this week's projects :happydance: but I need to wait until tomorrow to get some bits to make him, since the shops are mainly closed on Monday in France. I've designed him though in my head:dance: He's small (so easy to post) but has quite long legs and arms for a turtle so that we can make him clothes more easily and he can ride bicycles and horses if he wants to:D And he'll be stuffed with polystyrene beads to keep him really light so that he doesn't cost much in International postage! Oh and 'he' will have no gender defining genitalia so if you want him to be a 'she' when he's in your possession then that's fine:shrug: Much as I'd like to make him with a turtle willy:haha:

And I want to finish my boar and bicycle painting I started last week and advance my crochet, although that I can take on holiday so not too rushed there:thumbup: I have a little jerkin for Holly to make too for the holiday, a sleeveless one for a bit of extra warmth if it's chilly.

I'm also planning a day at the pool this week with Holly to do mentally constructive things like Italian learning and some writing, she likes playing on the grass there for hours with her wild boars and I can concentrate an ickle tiny bit:wacko:

Blah blah blah gosh I am waffling on a bit aren't I? Must be because I slept well, 10pm to 7.30am:thumbup:

SOOOOOOOOOOO Off to be really constructive, I'll log in wayyyyy later when I've done stuff, like in a whole 2 hrs time:shock:

HAPPY MONDAYS! Welcome Hayley to the daytimers!:flower::haha: Goodus Luckus Maximus Jaynie:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Hayley, I'm like you today, lots on the 'to do' list. WE MUST NOT SIT NATTERING ALL MORNING after our activity list posts:haha: The other turtles will :tease: us!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh Poofucks I missed my 1k post :blush:
> 
> I hereby dedicate my 1000th post to all the turtles on this thread, whether they be old or new!
> 
> Good Luck to the turtles near to hatching I wish you a pleasant and fast labour and hope all goes as planned!!
> 
> Good luck to us team stragglers we will get there in the end :flower:
> 
> Good luck for the rest of the turtle pregnancies!! whether they be newly pregnant or half-baked :flow:

Thanks love:hugs: I agree with the others that it's peanuts what the lady pays you!! We have babysitters less now the boys are older but DH pays loads more than that and babysitting at our place just involves watching tv while everyone's asleep until about 1am max :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right the 9 o'clock activity bell is about to ring, see ya laters XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Essie

Morning all :wave:

Think I have just about caught up on the weekends posts. 

Hayley - :happydance: yay for mat leave!

Jaynie - Good luck today :thumbup:

Crunch - sorry you've got a cold and got to suffer with it at work. hope you feel better soon :kiss:

B: Love your new avatar piccy :thumbup:

Kit - Happy due date!

I have an oh-so-exciting day planned. I need to go to the bank, and do some household bits and pieces. Then finish packing hospital bag. Other than that I'm a free turtle :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

:iron:ing &:laundry:time GOGOGO!!!!!

Busy turtles today hey B!!!

Hi Essie any twinges for you ?


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> :iron:ing &:laundry:time GOGOGO!!!!!
> 
> Busy turtles today hey B!!!
> 
> Hi Essie any twinges for you ?

Some cramps and backache but nothing major yet. Yesterday my DH phoned my dad in the afternoon to ask him something and my mum got all excited thinking we were phoning to say i was in labour :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone!!!!! 

:shock:I am supposed to be having a baby today :shock:

Anyway, I don't think I will be :nope: I have a midwife appointment at 12pm today. I think I'll probably be offered a sweep. I do not know if I want to take that quite so soon - I know, I'm contrary but I'd like to go into labour myself when my body is ready. Often I don't think a sweep will work either :shrug: and aren't very pleasant. Oh, I'm just twittering on out loud - sorry :wacko:

I'll catch up now :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Hello dears, all have a lovely day :flower:.

Kit, happy due date day :hugs:.
Jaynie, good luck, hope you will get the job.
Holly, I see you are going to have very busy day today :thumbup:.
Hayley, enjoy your maternity leave :thumbup:.
Crunchie, get better soon :awww:.
Molly, Sarachka, April, Essie, Addie, Ginge, Cassie, Trinity, Luna, Poas, lovely day to you :flower: :hugs:


Had a lots of lower back pain on Saturday, so scary .... Decided to go to walk in clinic, but on my way DH persuaded me to go for scan (same place as 2weeks ago). S we went there.
Luckily all was ok, dates still spot on, nice strong heartbeat and size, and baby was waving it's arms a lot -soo sweet. 
Great to know all is fine as I fly to Slovakia on stairway.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls thanks for the luck :hugs: I've just spoke with them and they said they have received my application and I shall know before the days out :thumbup:

With all the excitement I might apply for jobs today :-k it's made me realise I'm not happy with the current job situation at all as I seem so excited by a new one. But then I might think super positively about things and treat today as my last day off before I start mega work! 

Crunch sorry you have to go to work poorly :nope: :hug: hope you feel better soon! 

Essie nice to see you! Hope you had a good weekend and enjoy your day :sleep: :sleep: :haha: sounds enthralling!

Kit I can't believe you're due today! :shock: I don't think you are contrary at all it's what you want innit... Will you take induction if offered? 

B have a great create day :happydance: for turtle mascot! I almost wanna watch this film that started it now... Bet Adam says no, god he needs more hobbies/work more overtime so I can watch girly things! 

Ginge I loved your post :flower: I'm sure we will allll get there... One day :hugs:

I did my hpt today = :bfn:... Clean slate!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Can I eat crab cakes u think? Sea food is a big no when ur preggers but I would only b 3 weeks if I am and baby doesn't eat what u eat till 6 weeks. I think it's fine bc no one would know they are preggers at 3 weeks. 4 weeks is when you get ur positive. Whatcha think?

addie - I personally would eat crab cakes. I think you just need to be aware of how much oily fish you eat (tuna/salmon etc) and avoid swordfish, marlin, shark types of fish.

Also, the advice is to avoid raw fish - sushi.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi - glad to know all is well. My friend had something like you describe and was just fine but I can remember it was excruciating for her one particular day... :hugs:

:happydance: are you going to see family and stuff? Gosh, that's exciting!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oops sorry I missed you kit night night :happydance: D day for you... Did you plan something like Trin said?
> 
> Addie I reckon you'll be fine but I know abbo nothing on these things... I realised that that week I managed to be preggo...

Well, I have more turtle mail to post today, then MW then lunch with my friend, so that's my day pretty much covered till OH gets home. He's on pins bless him :haha: Right now I could say my big toe hurts and he asks me if I think I'm in labour :rofl:

GOOD LUCK today Jaynie!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Has anyone seen Molly? Worries me when turtles don't check in :nope:
> 
> Glad to see you back on the TTC bandwagon Bethany :)

Molly was around very briefly yesterday Ginge, so I think she's ok but she has a serious case of nesting so I figured that was what was keeping her from us.


----------



## emandi

Thanks Jaynie, it's my dad's 70th birthday party. Going on my own just there and back (Saturday to Monday) so on Tuesday back to work :wacko:.
But looking forward to it as I'll meet some old friend from uni who I haven't seen for 10 years, my best friend and some family who I haven't seen for about 18 years.
:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

NEWBIEDOOBEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

:blush:I know the weekend was your birthday weekend but I neglected to post you a colourful birthday post yesterday on your actual birthday and for that I am sorry :nope: So here goes....

:cake:HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY TO MY LOVELY NEWBIE :cake:

:kiss:*I hope it was everything you wanted it to be and more *:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh Poofucks I missed my 1k post :blush:
> 
> I hereby dedicate my 1000th post to all the turtles on this thread, whether they be old or new!
> 
> Good Luck to the turtles near to hatching I wish you a pleasant and fast labour and hope all goes as planned!!
> 
> Good luck to us team stragglers we will get there in the end :flower:
> 
> Good luck for the rest of the turtle pregnancies!! whether they be newly pregnant or half-baked :flow:

:flower::hugs::kiss: Thanks Ginge - lovely dedication post :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

WOOHOOOOOOOO HAYLEY!! First official day of mat leave :happydance:

I know you're busy BUT the best thing is you can do what you want at your leisure now - FAB feeling!!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :iron:ing &:laundry:time GOGOGO!!!!!
> 
> Busy turtles today hey B!!!
> 
> Hi Essie any twinges for you ?
> 
> Some cramps and backache but nothing major yet. Yesterday my DH phoned my dad in the afternoon to ask him something and my mum got all excited thinking we were phoning to say i was in labour :haha:Click to expand...

Ooer, you have more signs of imminent labour than me Essie! 'Tis funny how everyone is like a coiled spring when you phone them eh? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hello dears, all have a lovely day :flower:.
> 
> Kit, happy due date day :hugs:.
> Jaynie, good luck, hope you will get the job.
> Holly, I see you are going to have very busy day today :thumbup:.
> Hayley, enjoy your maternity leave :thumbup:.
> Crunchie, get better soon :awww:.
> Molly, Sarachka, April, Essie, Addie, Ginge, Cassie, Trinity, Luna, Poas, lovely day to you :flower: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Had a lots of lower back pain on Saturday, so scary .... Decided to go to walk in clinic, but on my way DH persuaded me to go for scan (same place as 2weeks ago). S we went there.
> Luckily all was ok, dates still spot on, nice strong heartbeat and size, and baby was waving it's arms a lot -soo sweet.
> Great to know all is fine as I fly to Slovakia on stairway.

Thanks my lovely :hugs:

I'm so glad you were able to have another scan to put your mind at rest...the first tri really is a big old bag of worry isn't it :nope: So pleased all is well.

So, you're going home to visit family soon then?


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbie dooby doo. I am so sorry to have missed your birthday - especially because you are one of my favourite :haha: I hope it was everything you wished for and more :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning y'all. How are we? I'm a bit concerned about my work BFF, the one I spent 18 having filthy, nasty sex with. His wife is in intensive care since last weekend with serious bowel issues due to her crohns disease. She had emergency surgery and now her lungs have collapsed. Shiiiit. Hope she's ok.


----------



## firstbaby25

It's beautiful again here today and I am going with super positive! And I am not working I am off to see my friends and drink tea in their garden and chill out :flower: sooo exciting and i'm a gonna take my lappy too and then I can still apply for jobs and stuff...


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Look at these PRETTY lines :thumbup:
It's freezing here again today. I just bought Lily and Dharma the CUTEST jackets. I'll take pics when I get home
It's an accounts day for me today. Hate accounts :wacko:

Hope you're all having a super-spiffy day :thumbup: and 
KIT! YOU ARE FULLY BAKED!
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268774_10150308642109880_594719879_9330550_7988721_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-femme-enceinte-123.gifNo birthing action? :shrug: Well I'll be off back to my knitting then...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Radiant beaut of a line Trin:thumbup::cloud9: Do another one and you can have earrings


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :iron:ing &:laundry:time GOGOGO!!!!!
> 
> Busy turtles today hey B!!!
> 
> Hi Essie any twinges for you ?
> 
> Some cramps and backache but nothing major yet. Yesterday my DH phoned my dad in the afternoon to ask him something and my mum got all excited thinking we were phoning to say i was in labour :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooer, you have more signs of imminent labour than me Essie! 'Tis funny how everyone is like a coiled spring when you phone them eh? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I think these cramps and twinges may well be psychosomatic, and just me hoping for things to happen. My mum is definitely a coiled spring, she tells me every day where she's going, and puts her phone on "just in case" even though in reality DH could get to me faster than she could, as his office is only 10 minutes away. She poked my bump yesterday and told it to hurry up! I keep telling her that first babies are usually late, but her answer is that I was her first and I was early :shrug: I'm just waiting for my MW appointment on thursday to see if baby is any more engaged than last time. Hope MW appt goes well, and I agree about the sweep, I think i'd prefer to give my body time to go into labour on it's own first.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Night night Trin :hugs:
> 
> Oh, did the book get a bit happier??

It has :thumbup: I keep meaning to give you some quotes from it. This one is appropriate for you:

_"Before he'd even taken his first breath he turned his head and stared into my face with his huge blue eyes. I thought I'd explode with love. Kissing his forehead, I was overcome by the sensation that I'd never be safely inside my own skin again."_


----------



## poas

Morning all, very swollen ankles and feet so resting and watching a movie while my mum and ed paint our new kitchen...I just hope it is done soon as the old kitchen is what will become our new living room (me and ed have the old living room as our room currently, making space for nursery!!!)
Happy Monday! Kit...good luck today and over the next few days xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie me and my sis are my mums only two and we were both early that was what she told my sister when she was having Erin and ash was still 2 weeks late and went in to labour a couple of hours before her induction! 

I'm going to the beach :yipee:


----------



## new mummy2010

HAPPY INDEPENDANCE DAY:cake:!! to all turtles across the pond:thumbup:






Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :iron:ing &:laundry:time GOGOGO!!!!!
> 
> Busy turtles today hey B!!!
> 
> Hi Essie any twinges for you ?
> 
> Some cramps and backache but nothing major yet. Yesterday my DH phoned my dad in the afternoon to ask him something and my mum got all excited thinking we were phoning to say i was in labour :haha:Click to expand...

Haha!!! Bless they are so funny my mum is convinced bump is lower but im undecided will post last weeks pic v's a new one later for opinions !!



emandi said:


> Hello dears, all have a lovely day :flower:.
> 
> Kit, happy due date day :hugs:.
> Jaynie, good luck, hope you will get the job.
> Holly, I see you are going to have very busy day today :thumbup:.
> Hayley, enjoy your maternity leave :thumbup:.
> Crunchie, get better soon :awww:.
> Molly, Sarachka, April, Essie, Addie, Ginge, Cassie, Trinity, Luna, Poas, lovely day to you :flower: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Had a lots of lower back pain on Saturday, so scary .... Decided to go to walk in clinic, but on my way DH persuaded me to go for scan (same place as 2weeks ago). S we went there.
> Luckily all was ok, dates still spot on, nice strong heartbeat and size, and baby was waving it's arms a lot -soo sweet.
> Great to know all is fine as I fly to Slovakia on stairway.

Emandi lovely so glad you had a reassurance scan im sure everything is perfect in there and will stay so too:thumbup:a trip away is just what you need to take ya mind off it all and chillax for a few days:hugs:How is Emily getting on at nursery?



kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oops sorry I missed you kit night night :happydance: D day for you... Did you plan something like Trin said?
> 
> Addie I reckon you'll be fine but I know abbo nothing on these things... I realised that that week I managed to be preggo...
> 
> Well, I have more turtle mail to post today, then MW then lunch with my friend, so that's my day pretty much covered till OH gets home. He's on pins bless him :haha: Right now I could say my big toe hurts and he asks me if I think I'm in labour :rofl:
> 
> GOOD LUCK today Jaynie!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Kit good luck at MW dont be pushed into anything yellow Finlay will come when he is ready :haha:



Sarachka said:


> Morning y'all. How are we? I'm a bit concerned about my work BFF, the one I spent 18 having filthy, nasty sex with. His wife is in intensive care since last weekend with serious bowel issues due to her crohns disease. She had emergency surgery and now her lungs have collapsed. Shiiiit. Hope she's ok.


Gosh Sezi that sounds awful i hope she will recover ok. How is you sex draught or have you been :sex:ing all weekend:haha: 




TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Look at these PRETTY lines :thumbup:
> It's freezing here again today. I just bought Lily and Dharma the CUTEST jackets. I'll take pics when I get home
> It's an accounts day for me today. Hate accounts :wacko:
> 
> Hope you're all having a super-spiffy day :thumbup: and
> KIT! YOU ARE FULLY BAKED!
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268774_10150308642109880_594719879_9330550_7988721_n.jpg



Trin what temp is cold for you??:haha:

Vic & David Beckham have their baby girl delivered today i wonder what she will be mnamed???


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie me and my sis are my mums only two and we were both early that was what she told my sister when she was having Erin and ash was still 2 weeks late and went in to labour a couple of hours before her induction!
> 
> I'm going to the beach :yipee:

I keep telling her, but she won't listen :shrug: 

Enjoy the beach, gorgeous weather for it :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :iron:ing &:laundry:time GOGOGO!!!!!
> 
> Busy turtles today hey B!!!
> 
> Hi Essie any twinges for you ?
> 
> Some cramps and backache but nothing major yet. Yesterday my DH phoned my dad in the afternoon to ask him something and my mum got all excited thinking we were phoning to say i was in labour :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!!! Bless they are so funny my mum is convinced bump is lower but im undecided will post last weeks pic v's a new one later for opinions !!
> 
> Vic & David Beckham have their baby girl delivered today i wonder what she will be mnamed???Click to expand...


I think it's because this will be her first grandchild. She poked my bump yesterday and said "hurry up" :haha:

Ooh is it today they're having her? Will be interested to see what they name her.


----------



## new mummy2010

be back later i have been distracted cleaning Reece's room from top to bottom with disinfectent and hoovering to make space also for his new bed and some furniture for nate


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Hayls

It's around 17* without the wind :cold:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello! 

I'm not having lunch out after all...my friend isn't very well :nope: Not to worry, it's a hot day and much cooler inside :thumbup:

I'm just back from the MW. Baby is very happy, good position and clearly very comfy! No sweep offered yet :thumbup: She made another appointment for me next week and says at that point I'll be offered a sweep if I've not shown any signs of labour and my date for induction will be booked :shock: I really don't want all this intervention :nope: Soooooooo, my plan is this....

Planting EPO in lady garden
Scoffing pineapple
Scoffing spicy food/curry
A hot bath (that'll be pleasant in this heat - NOT!)
Some hot sex :haha:

OH goes quite pale when I hint at the latter, he's a bit scared to even kiss me at this late stage! If needs must - he will just have to step up..right ladies?!

Trin..or anyone, any other suggestions to kick this labour into gear???


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Morning y'all. How are we? I'm a bit concerned about my work BFF, the one I spent 18 having filthy, nasty sex with. His wife is in intensive care since last weekend with serious bowel issues due to her crohns disease. She had emergency surgery and now her lungs have collapsed. Shiiiit. Hope she's ok.

Oh no..that sounds horrible. I hope she's ok.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> It's beautiful again here today and I am going with super positive! And I am not working I am off to see my friends and drink tea in their garden and chill out :flower: sooo exciting and i'm a gonna take my lappy too and then I can still apply for jobs and stuff...

Any news?????


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Look at these PRETTY lines :thumbup:
> It's freezing here again today. I just bought Lily and Dharma the CUTEST jackets. I'll take pics when I get home
> It's an accounts day for me today. Hate accounts :wacko:
> 
> Hope you're all having a super-spiffy day :thumbup: and
> KIT! YOU ARE FULLY BAKED!
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268774_10150308642109880_594719879_9330550_7988721_n.jpg

Whoah Trin! Cracking lines you got there! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-femme-enceinte-123.gifNo birthing action? :shrug: Well I'll be off back to my knitting then...

:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Night night Trin :hugs:
> 
> Oh, did the book get a bit happier??
> 
> It has :thumbup: I keep meaning to give you some quotes from it. This one is appropriate for you:
> 
> _"Before he'd even taken his first breath he turned his head and stared into my face with his huge blue eyes. I thought I'd explode with love. Kissing his forehead, I was overcome by the sensation that I'd never be safely inside my own skin again."_Click to expand...

:cry: That is beautiful Trin - thank you :hugs:


----------



## poas

I poured a whole bottle of lavender essential oil into a piping hot bath when I was in the first slow stage of labour, and it seemed to hurry things up-had a show and then gave birth few hrs later....but,I think with all these things-curry,pineapple etc-it's mainly just lucky timing, and the baby was en route anyway?
My cousin took a tablespoon of castor oil when she was few days over with both her girls, and both came quickly?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning all, very swollen ankles and feet so resting and watching a movie while my mum and ed paint our new kitchen...I just hope it is done soon as the old kitchen is what will become our new living room (me and ed have the old living room as our room currently, making space for nursery!!!)
> Happy Monday! Kit...good luck today and over the next few days xx

Oh I feel your pain Lissy...I have feet like the honey monster :wacko: 

Thanks for the good luck wishes..I just wish SOMETHING would happen!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Vic & David Beckham have their baby girl delivered today i wonder what she will be mnamed???

I really hoped she was conceived in Peckham :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I poured a whole bottle of lavender essential oil into a piping hot bath when I was in the first slow stage of labour, and it seemed to hurry things up-had a show and then gave birth few hrs later....but,I think with all these things-curry,pineapple etc-it's mainly just lucky timing, and the baby was en route anyway?
> My cousin took a tablespoon of castor oil when she was few days over with both her girls, and both came quickly?

Yeah, I agree to the largest extent Lissy but I think if I do this stuff, I'll feel like I'm doing something if you know what I mean? 

Castor oil :sick:

EDIT: Did you get your GD test results yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not sure Kit! I'll ask my best friend:thumbup: We were due almost the same day but Holly came 5 days early and hers five days late!! She did some stuff but I can't remember if it worked or what it was! She came close to going out jogging i seem to remember though:haha:

I can't help but have boy vibes for you! So exciting to find out soon:happydance: Yay for yellow babies:yipee:


----------



## poas

I have to call my dr on wed to find out, plus I have consultant on wed to find out birth plan etc....I know what you mean about trying things though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I are going to try for number 2 now:thumbup: Again:dohh: Which is good, I didn't want to go sneaking around his back (or willy:haha:) with devious intent. The ban has been lifted :ban: and he gave his official consent this morning \\:D/ Happy days. No official deadline either, but neither of us want to go on and on for ages trying so I'll try to just fix it on holiday!:sex:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I have to call my dr on wed to find out, plus I have consultant on wed to find out birth plan etc....I know what you mean about trying things though!

Right, well I'll chuck some good luck back in your direction in that case :thumbup: Will they dictate your birth plan to you then because of the SPD?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH and I are going to try for number 2 now:thumbup: Again:dohh: Which is good, I didn't want to go sneaking around his back (or willy:haha:) with devious intent. The ban has been lifted :ban: and he gave his official consent this morning \\:D/ Happy days. No official deadline either, but neither of us want to go on and on for ages trying so I'll try to just fix it on holiday!:sex:

:wohoo: :wohoo:

Oh I'm so pleased on two accounts..

1) You now know your mind on the whole TTC issue :thumbup:

2) You and Thierry are completely on the same page and working toward the same thing together :cloud9:

FABBO!!! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Kit - glad MW appointment went well and no sweep offered yet :thumbup: A cascade of intervention is what I really don't want either. Hopefully your list of things to try will work together to kick something off before you need to think about sweeps/induction dates.

B - :happydance: Glad you and OH are on the same wavelength about ttc number 2 :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> DH and I are going to try for number 2 now:thumbup: Again:dohh: Which is good, I didn't want to go sneaking around his back (or willy:haha:) with devious intent. The ban has been lifted :ban: and he gave his official consent this morning \\:D/ Happy days. No official deadline either, but neither of us want to go on and on for ages trying so I'll try to just fix it on holiday!:sex:

That's great news B!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm not having lunch out after all...my friend isn't very well :nope: Not to worry, it's a hot day and much cooler inside :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just back from the MW. Baby is very happy, good position and clearly very comfy! No sweep offered yet :thumbup: She made another appointment for me next week and says at that point I'll be offered a sweep if I've not shown any signs of labour and my date for induction will be booked :shock: I really don't want all this intervention :nope: Soooooooo, my plan is this....
> 
> Planting EPO in lady garden
> Scoffing pineapple
> Scoffing spicy food/curry
> A hot bath (that'll be pleasant in this heat - NOT!)
> Some hot sex :haha:
> 
> OH goes quite pale when I hint at the latter, he's a bit scared to even kiss me at this late stage! If needs must - he will just have to step up..right ladies?!
> 
> Trin..or anyone, any other suggestions to kick this labour into gear???

That sounds perfect :thumbup: Add in some long walks too and some Clary Sage oil in the bath or massaged on


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Can I eat crab cakes u think? Sea food is a big no when ur preggers but I would only b 3 weeks if I am and baby doesn't eat what u eat till 6 weeks. I think it's fine bc no one would know they are preggers at 3 weeks. 4 weeks is when you get ur positive. Whatcha think?
> 
> addie - I personally would eat crab cakes. I think you just need to be aware of how much oily fish you eat (tuna/salmon etc) and avoid swordfish, marlin, shark types of fish.
> 
> Also, the advice is to avoid raw fish - sushi.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm guessing If I am preg now it doesn't matter bc no one would know they are preggers at 3 weeks it's after a positive test. and really after 6 weeks when baby gets what u eat n drink. I'll avoid it starting today tho bc y risk it.


----------



## mummyApril

yay Kit for D-day! i cannot believe today is your due date! :happydance:
(apparently swinging on a swing helps) lol 

hope everyone else is good.

Fayes dance teacher went into labour 3 weeks early today! she had a boy :) jealous that she went in so early must be all that dancing!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> yay Kit for D-day! i cannot believe today is your due date! :happydance:
> (apparently swinging on a swing helps) lol
> 
> hope everyone else is good.
> 
> Fayes dance teacher went into labour 3 weeks early today! she had a boy :) jealous that she went in so early must be all that dancing!

Thanks April - swinging eh? :-k

To be honest, I wouldn't want to have gone as early as Faye's teacher..but anytime now would be good :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Soft kitty, warm kitty
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264935_10150308798424880_594719879_9332440_4379445_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/259912_10150308799769880_594719879_9332457_1157130_n.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: no news yet.. I rang the woman from the agency because it's through an agency and shed buggered off home at like 4pm! :growlmad: so I guess I'll find out tomorrow and hope that no news is good news :shrug: 

Kit I hope your techniques work! :thumbup: :yipee: for yellow baby!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/vive-l-amerique-58.gif Well done Molly and Luna and Newbie and Addie!! 

You got today's stage of the Tour de France with Tyler Farrar winning:thumbup:https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/vive-l-amerique-58.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Oh jaynie ! That's mean they have made you wait

So monkeys lab is back open ......


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think you need a baby girl *Trin*:haha:

*Jaynie* did you go to the beach today? What beach are you near? Wish I had a beach:brat::hissy::brat:

Actually *Crunch* I may not open the lab this time:-k Not to disappoint but just to remain level headed about it all, it could easily not work out again so I'm not going to invest so much Thought Energy this time round:sulk: I'll need opks just to time things about right but the rest I'll leave to the powers that be, as if I can do much else!:shrug: 
Anyway how's that cold of yours Crunchiepoo?:hugs:

I've had a fairly productive day, played with LO alot, arranged my ttc future with DH, knitted most of the back of a jerkin, went for a little walk and bought ingredients for a Mexican themed dinner, cleaned most of the house and did a wash load which is out drying. Could be worse:shrug: Oh and just cut some flowers from the garden for the 'top of the stairs' vase:flow:


----------



## kit_cat

OMG Trin...those little catfits are the cutest :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: no news yet.. I rang the woman from the agency because it's through an agency and shed buggered off home at like 4pm! :growlmad: so I guess I'll find out tomorrow and hope that no news is good news :shrug:
> 
> Kit I hope your techniques work! :thumbup: :yipee: for yellow baby!

Cheek of that woman! Does she not know who she is dealing with? :winkwink: We'll just have to be patient till tomorrow :wacko:

Thanks Jaynie...I'll be giving everything a go for sure!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooooo Crunchster!!

How are you m'lovely? Still feeling rough??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Also I thought I'd start potty training Holly now shes 18months, so if any of you mumsies have any tips or methods you can recommend that would be cool:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

catfits:rofl:

Kit my friend doesn't have anything to suggest that isn't on your list I'm afraid:shrug: My tennis friend says sex did it for her everytime but you need to orgasm:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay Kit for D-day! i cannot believe today is your due date! :happydance:
> (apparently swinging on a swing helps) lol
> 
> hope everyone else is good.
> 
> Fayes dance teacher went into labour 3 weeks early today! she had a boy :) jealous that she went in so early must be all that dancing!
> 
> Thanks April - swinging eh? :-k
> 
> To be honest, I wouldn't want to have gone as early as Faye's teacher..but anytime now would be good :thumbup:Click to expand...

Watch out Kit, it will be in your local paper:winkwink:*Pregnant Scot in Park Swing Scandal *...heavily pregnant...by the name of Kit_cat...hogging the children's swing...defending it with a haggis...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> catfits:rofl:
> 
> Kit my friend doesn't have anything to suggest that isn't on your list I'm afraid:shrug: My tennis friend says sex did it for her everytime but you need to orgasm:thumbup:

Thanks B.

Hmmm, I thought it was the :spermy: from the man that triggered something? Not that I'm saying I wouldn't want to have some fun you understand :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Our geyser is very old and generally slow but gives very hot water. Lately it has been trickling the water into the bath - takes 20 min to run the bath. We have callout insurance (the insurance pays the callout fee and the first hour) so I made a claim today and they sent someone round tonight. It was just a washer that needed replacing but they said because it is an insurance call out they have to replace the whole part (makes NO sense to me but anyway) which costs R280. They did it and then were fiddling under the bath and said the people who installed the bath had not connected the mixer properly and that it was leaking out the back. They said we'd have to get them out again and that it's a big job and they will have to removed the bath etc etc etc.
After they left I went to run the bath and water was gushing out the back of the bath! DH went to investigate and saw that they have used a screwdriver and knocked off the "hex screw" (valve goodie) on the pipe. Deliberately!:growlmad:

SO now I can't even run a bath. DH phoned the owners of the company and they said their guys "wouldn't do that"> SO now I've called the insurance company and they can deal with it. STill waiting tho :grr:

And ALL this time I desperately needed to pee! And today at work, our toilets were broken and the landlord didn't send someone to fix them so I couldn't pee at work either :nope::loo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay Kit for D-day! i cannot believe today is your due date! :happydance:
> (apparently swinging on a swing helps) lol
> 
> hope everyone else is good.
> 
> Fayes dance teacher went into labour 3 weeks early today! she had a boy :) jealous that she went in so early must be all that dancing!
> 
> Thanks April - swinging eh? :-k
> 
> To be honest, I wouldn't want to have gone as early as Faye's teacher..but anytime now would be good :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Watch out Kit, it will be in your local paper:winkwink:*Pregnant Scot in Park Swing Scandal *...heavily pregnant...by the name of Kit_cat...hogging the children's swing...defending it with a haggis...Click to expand...

Yes, you could have a point although I feel it appropriate to mention that I would never be party to Haggis abuse of this nature :nope:

I may ask OH to rig up his spare tyre in the garden and see if I can swing off that :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> OMG Trin...those little catfits are the cutest :cloud9:

:rofl: catfits :haha: They're actually for dogs but don't tell Lily :shhh:
B is right, I need a girl


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Our geyser is very old and generally slow but gives very hot water. Lately it has been trickling the water into the bath - takes 20 min to run the bath. We have callout insurance (the insurance pays the callout fee and the first hour) so I made a claim today and they sent someone round tonight. It was just a washer that needed replacing but they said because it is an insurance call out they have to replace the whole part (makes NO sense to me but anyway) which costs R280. They did it and then were fiddling under the bath and said the people who installed the bath had not connected the mixer properly and that it was leaking out the back. They said we'd have to get them out again and that it's a big job and they will have to removed the bath etc etc etc.
> After they left I went to run the bath and water was gushing out the back of the bath! DH went to investigate and saw that they have used a screwdriver and knocked off the "hex screw" (valve goodie) on the pipe. Deliberately!:growlmad:
> 
> SO now I can't even run a bath. DH phoned the owners of the company and they said their guys "wouldn't do that"> SO now I've called the insurance company and they can deal with it. STill waiting tho :grr:
> 
> And ALL this time I desperately needed to pee! And today at work, our toilets were broken and the landlord didn't send someone to fix them so I couldn't pee at work either :nope::loo:

:growlmad:

So did they do this so as you have to call them back out again?? Do they work on commission or something?? I don't blame you being :grr:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Hayls
> 
> It's around 17* without the wind :cold:

Like 170c?? That's warm for us :wacko:



HollyMonkey said:


> DH and I are going to try for number 2 now:thumbup: Again:dohh: Which is good, I didn't want to go sneaking around his back (or willy:haha:) with devious intent. The ban has been lifted :ban: and he gave his official consent this morning \\:D/ Happy days. No official deadline either, but neither of us want to go on and on for ages trying so I'll try to just fix it on holiday!:sex:

:thumbup:That's great news i knew he would come round it's the new perfume i bet ya!!!:haha:



TrinityMom said:


> Soft kitty, warm kitty
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264935_10150308798424880_594719879_9332440_4379445_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/259912_10150308799769880_594719879_9332457_1157130_n.jpg


:laugh2:That is way to cute!!!




firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: no news yet.. I rang the woman from the agency because it's through an agency and shed buggered off home at like 4pm! :growlmad: so I guess I'll find out tomorrow and hope that no news is good news :shrug:
> 
> Kit I hope your techniques work! :thumbup: :yipee: for yellow baby!

:growlmad:silly agency lady how dare she go home, i hate being in limbo for you Jaynie so godness knows how you feel:wacko:


Well done all my ironing 3hours worth, then allowed myself to put nathaniels crib bedding in to wash which i have just got in off the line and it now smells delish:cloud9:

Then i did Reece's room out like i said which took an hour or so 

Then i did half my weeding and mum came and took me o town for a break:thumbup:, where she bought me a lovely set of white wicker drawers for all Nate's bib's, nappies, wipes etc they are:cloud9:

Tomorrow i have to do a few skip trips with grandma when she finishes work and then pick up Nate's new drawers that match Reeces furniture in his room then i can crack on with washing all his newborn things:laundry::hangwashing:

WEdnesday i should be off to mum's salon for a new hairdo which is well over due!!

Mum has also booked "nibbly fish", for next monday:headspin:

Currently im sat with my feet in cold water soaking as im getting the dreaded swelling think im over doing it a wee bit but i cant just sit it's not me:nope:

Oh and i have spied some turtle gifts today that i will purchase on thursday if i stroll into town:friends:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys - I think it's mean too I've been checking my phone every minute :lol: and when I cracked at 4 - the woman had pissed off! The cheek. 

B it was Formby beach we sat in the dunes and I burnt my back...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Also I thought I'd start potty training Holly now shes 18months, so if any of you mumsies have any tips or methods you can recommend that would be cool:flower:

I took a very relaxed approach to potty training which is pretty common here (maybe we're just uncouth Africans :haha:) During summer I let the boys run around outside without any pants on. They would wee and then look down all shocked and I would say "Wow! you can wee!" and we sort of took it from there :shrug:

Having said that, Tarquin is 4 and still in night nappies :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin thats poofucks i would be soooooo maddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kit someone has told me rasberrys ?


----------



## new mummy2010

B we only have a few that come upsatirs to my room at work that are trained, we usually do the job for the parents when they show an adament interest its so much easier a doodle in fact to those who have pushy mothers and pee and poo everywhere every min of the day and have about 4 carrier bags of shitty washing at the end of the day!!!!Tis funny as we do saay that they are'nt ready but no "we read it in a book" they say "how to potty train in a week" WTF!!! They just want them to grow up to quickly, Reece was trained at 2 and half and did great as i waited for him to decide !
(ps im not for one min trying to discourage you just opting in my opinion B)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> catfits:rofl:
> 
> Kit my friend doesn't have anything to suggest that isn't on your list I'm afraid:shrug: My tennis friend says sex did it for her everytime but you need to orgasm:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks B.
> 
> Hmmm, I thought it was the :spermy: from the man that triggered something? Not that I'm saying I wouldn't want to have some fun you understand :blush:Click to expand...

The :spermy: has prostoglandins in it which ripen the cervix but orgasm releases oxytocin which causes contractions


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Also I thought I'd start potty training Holly now shes 18months, so if any of you mumsies have any tips or methods you can recommend that would be cool:flower:

Hayley is probably a better bet in this department than me but when I worked in the nursery, we used praise and reward techniques. I managed the under 2's room, most of which were potty training, so BIG fuss/clapping every time some wee/poo went in the potty or toilet or a star on the star chart....I do remember boys being quicker to get it than girls for some reason :shrug:

We also had a musical potty which was often in demand :haha:

The other thing I remember is the importance of regularly asking if they needed to go :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Our geyser is very old and generally slow but gives very hot water. Lately it has been trickling the water into the bath - takes 20 min to run the bath. We have callout insurance (the insurance pays the callout fee and the first hour) so I made a claim today and they sent someone round tonight. It was just a washer that needed replacing but they said because it is an insurance call out they have to replace the whole part (makes NO sense to me but anyway) which costs R280. They did it and then were fiddling under the bath and said the people who installed the bath had not connected the mixer properly and that it was leaking out the back. They said we'd have to get them out again and that it's a big job and they will have to removed the bath etc etc etc.
> After they left I went to run the bath and water was gushing out the back of the bath! DH went to investigate and saw that they have used a screwdriver and knocked off the "hex screw" (valve goodie) on the pipe. Deliberately!:growlmad:
> 
> SO now I can't even run a bath. DH phoned the owners of the company and they said their guys "wouldn't do that"> SO now I've called the insurance company and they can deal with it. STill waiting tho :grr:
> 
> And ALL this time I desperately needed to pee! And today at work, our toilets were broken and the landlord didn't send someone to fix them so I couldn't pee at work either :nope::loo:
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> So did they do this so as you have to call them back out again?? Do they work on commission or something?? I don't blame you being :grr:Click to expand...

They get paid per call out and per hour so they would have had another callout


----------



## x-ginge-x

can I have someones BBM please ladies, want to nab OH's phone to see if his BBM works :D


----------



## poas

I am somewhere between Hayley and Trin on potty training (not literally!!!) I tried Harri when he was 18months ish and he didn't take to it, but after leaving it just 2 months and letting him run nude in summer he trained himself pretty much,and very quickly ie-within one day that was it, never had a day accident since!We had a star chart and I cooed over him when he'd go, but it was his doing really, night nappies came 3months later which took a lot more praise and patience as he was a bit scared of pooing on the loo-I think it must be a bit of a strange sensation for them as my friends kids were the same?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> catfits:rofl:
> 
> Kit my friend doesn't have anything to suggest that isn't on your list I'm afraid:shrug: My tennis friend says sex did it for her everytime but you need to orgasm:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks B.
> 
> Hmmm, I thought it was the :spermy: from the man that triggered something? Not that I'm saying I wouldn't want to have some fun you understand :blush:Click to expand...

Blimey you needn't justify yourself to me, I was only passing on info and thank goodness my baby came early:wacko: I was far more into my crosswords than any crackboom with DH! Anyway I was too worried about my BP to consider orgasm:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> catfits:rofl:
> 
> Kit my friend doesn't have anything to suggest that isn't on your list I'm afraid:shrug: My tennis friend says sex did it for her everytime but you need to orgasm:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks B.
> 
> Hmmm, I thought it was the :spermy: from the man that triggered something? Not that I'm saying I wouldn't want to have some fun you understand :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey you needn't justify yourself to me, I was only passing on info and thank goodness my baby came early:wacko: I was far more into my crosswords than any crackboom with DH! Anyway I was too worried about my BP to consider orgasm:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

Crackboom? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies.... I would really like to comment but the amount of SNOT coming out my nose I am struggling to type before yet ANOTHER sneeze


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ladies.... I would really like to comment but the amount of SNOT coming out my nose I am struggling to type before yet ANOTHER sneeze

There's an old Scottish saying..

Let yer snot be free, where 'er ye be! 

To save getting a sore beak by blowing all the time, twist two hankies into points and stuff up each nostril :thumbup: Renew and repeat as required :winkwink:

Sorry you're feeling pooey :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.... I would really like to comment but the amount of SNOT coming out my nose I am struggling to type before yet ANOTHER sneeze
> 
> There's an old Scottish saying..
> 
> Let yer snot be free, where 'er ye be!
> 
> To save getting a sore beak by blowing all the time, twist two hankies into points and stuff up each nostril :thumbup: Renew and repeat as required :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry you're feeling pooey :hugs:Click to expand...

hahahaha.....nostirls are currently stuffed :haha:

so when is this boomcrack ????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks potty girls:flower: 

Holly is certainly not one to succumb to pressure, and the day she decides to do something herself she does it entirely, (the cup, the spoon eating etc) so I'm inclined to let her do it herself with just a bit of encouragement from me. I think the nappy free summer weather is to be exploited a little bit, even though she's still ickle, plus Holly sits on the potty fully clothed and does her sneaky "I know what this is for but I'm not going to do it" face and when she's nudey for her bath she refuses to go near the thing and goes all giggly and wild and hides from it so the little pickle has partly sussed it already. I think I just need to whistle and look away with my hands behind my back and she'll want to get my attention by doing something in the potty:haha: But I'm in no rush either, just curiosity really:shrug: Thanks for your input:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.... I would really like to comment but the amount of SNOT coming out my nose I am struggling to type before yet ANOTHER sneeze
> 
> There's an old Scottish saying..
> 
> Let yer snot be free, where 'er ye be!
> 
> To save getting a sore beak by blowing all the time, twist two hankies into points and stuff up each nostril :thumbup: Renew and repeat as required :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry you're feeling pooey :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha.....nostirls are currently stuffed :haha:
> 
> so when is this boomcrack ????Click to expand...

My boomcrack or crackboom? I'm psyching myself up :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm it might be French only, crackboom? You do not 'ave zis word in Inglish?:shrug:
*
Ginge-a-linge* my bbm number is 2389D4F3


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks potty girls:flower:
> 
> Holly is certainly not one to succumb to pressure, and the day she decides to do something herself she does it entirely, (the cup, the spoon eating etc) so I'm inclined to let her do it herself with just a bit of encouragement from me. I think the nappy free summer weather is to be exploited a little bit, even though she's still ickle, plus Holly sits on the potty fully clothed and does her sneaky "I know what this is for but I'm not going to do it" face and when she's nudey for her bath she refuses to go near the thing and goes all giggly and wild and hides from it so the little pickle has partly sussed it already. I think I just need to whistle and look away with my hands behind my back and she'll want to get my attention by doing something in the potty:haha: But I'm in no rush either, just curiosity really:shrug: Thanks for your input:hugs:

Who you calling potty?? :trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.... I would really like to comment but the amount of SNOT coming out my nose I am struggling to type before yet ANOTHER sneeze
> 
> There's an old Scottish saying..
> 
> Let yer snot be free, where 'er ye be!
> 
> To save getting a sore beak by blowing all the time, twist two hankies into points and stuff up each nostril :thumbup: Renew and repeat as required :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry you're feeling pooey :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha.....nostirls are currently stuffed :haha:
> 
> so when is this boomcrack ????Click to expand...
> 
> My boomcrack or crackboom? I'm psyching myself up :bodyb:Click to expand...

Don't worry, not up your bumcrack love:hugs: It is indeed just French for Nookie:thumbup: I sometimes forget what's French and what's not French:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks potty girls:flower:
> 
> Holly is certainly not one to succumb to pressure, and the day she decides to do something herself she does it entirely, (the cup, the spoon eating etc) so I'm inclined to let her do it herself with just a bit of encouragement from me. I think the nappy free summer weather is to be exploited a little bit, even though she's still ickle, plus Holly sits on the potty fully clothed and does her sneaky "I know what this is for but I'm not going to do it" face and when she's nudey for her bath she refuses to go near the thing and goes all giggly and wild and hides from it so the little pickle has partly sussed it already. I think I just need to whistle and look away with my hands behind my back and she'll want to get my attention by doing something in the potty:haha: But I'm in no rush either, just curiosity really:shrug: Thanks for your input:hugs:
> 
> Who you calling potty?? :trouble:Click to expand...

OMG it's that Haggis wielding, swing hogging, about to pop Scotswoman:argh:


----------



## Crunchie

boomcrack ..... I have made myself laugh


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I thought that too about the perfume! I musn't change perfume at least 'til I'm sperminated:haha:

I'm going to look Formby beach up on Google Earth:happydance:

My DH is well keen about the second baby tonight and wants me to see on Google whether blow jobs outside of the fertile period increase fertility, and he's sure they increase fertility by as much as 15% :haha: Methinks he has exploitative designs in mind:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> boomcrack ..... I have made myself laugh

You have made me laugh too!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley I thought that too about the perfume! I musn't change perfume at least 'til I'm sperminated:haha:
> 
> I'm going to look Formby beach up on Google Earth:happydance:
> 
> My DH is well keen about the second baby tonight and wants me to see on Google whether blow jobs outside of the fertile period increase fertility, and he's sure they increase fertility by as much as 15% :haha: Methinks he has exploitative designs in mind:-k

Since DH is a little frigid with the crunchielove making at the mo..... I do not think he dare ask me for this kind of job.....ORRRRRRRR it could be the tissue hanging out my nose that is not trez sexy ?????


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley I thought that too about the perfume! I musn't change perfume at least 'til I'm sperminated:haha:
> 
> I'm going to look Formby beach up on Google Earth:happydance:
> 
> My DH is well keen about the second baby tonight and wants me to see on Google whether blow jobs outside of the fertile period increase fertility, and he's sure they increase fertility by as much as 15% :haha: Methinks he has exploitative designs in mind:-k

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I thought that too about the perfume! I musn't change perfume at least 'til I'm sperminated:haha:
> 
> I'm going to look Formby beach up on Google Earth:happydance:
> 
> My DH is well keen about the second baby tonight and wants me to see on Google whether blow jobs outside of the fertile period increase fertility, and he's sure they increase fertility by as much as 15% :haha: Methinks he has exploitative designs in mind:-k
> 
> Since DH is a little frigid with the crunchielove making at the mo..... I do not think he dare ask me for this kind of job.....ORRRRRRRR it could be the tissue hanging out my nose that is not trez sexy ?????Click to expand...

No he's just worried you'll die on the job since you can't breath:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Ahahahahah what a clever DH telling u blow jobs increas fertility. U tell him spit decreases fertility bc it kills sperm so if u blow him and then have sex it can do more harm than good. But tell him nice try :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I thought that too about the perfume! I musn't change perfume at least 'til I'm sperminated:haha:
> 
> I'm going to look Formby beach up on Google Earth:happydance:
> 
> My DH is well keen about the second baby tonight and wants me to see on Google whether blow jobs outside of the fertile period increase fertility, and he's sure they increase fertility by as much as 15% :haha: Methinks he has exploitative designs in mind:-k
> 
> Since DH is a little frigid with the crunchielove making at the mo..... I do not think he dare ask me for this kind of job.....ORRRRRRRR it could be the tissue hanging out my nose that is not trez sexy ?????Click to expand...
> 
> No he's just worried you'll die on the job since you can't breath:shrug:Click to expand...

perphaps he does love me :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I thought that too about the perfume! I musn't change perfume at least 'til I'm sperminated:haha:
> 
> I'm going to look Formby beach up on Google Earth:happydance:
> 
> My DH is well keen about the second baby tonight and wants me to see on Google whether blow jobs outside of the fertile period increase fertility, and he's sure they increase fertility by as much as 15% :haha: Methinks he has exploitative designs in mind:-k
> 
> Since DH is a little frigid with the crunchielove making at the mo..... I do not think he dare ask me for this kind of job.....ORRRRRRRR it could be the tissue hanging out my nose that is not trez sexy ?????Click to expand...
> 
> No he's just worried you'll die on the job since you can't breath:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> perphaps he does love me :shrug:Click to expand...

No he just doesn't want to be left on his own with a baby and no ML:shrug:
:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My DH has threatened me tonight:happydance: He told me I've got it coming (excuse the pun) -sperm in every orifice, nostrils, ears, the lot:haha: And he said he gives himself 4 months, at which point I got indignant and reminded him that there was NO DEADLINE this time:growlmad: And he reassured me that it was a deadline for HIM and not for me, and he's rising to the challenge (excuse the pun again)

OOOOOooooooo:dance: Roll on Egg Drop, He's a Comin' to Snatch you up!:dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night all:kiss: Happy evenings:flower: Mexican was Nommo!:munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

Did you see Formby beach? 

I've got a ear stretcher :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks potty girls:flower:
> 
> Holly is certainly not one to succumb to pressure, and the day she decides to do something herself she does it entirely, (the cup, the spoon eating etc) so I'm inclined to let her do it herself with just a bit of encouragement from me. I think the nappy free summer weather is to be exploited a little bit, even though she's still ickle, plus Holly sits on the potty fully clothed and does her sneaky "I know what this is for but I'm not going to do it" face and when she's nudey for her bath she refuses to go near the thing and goes all giggly and wild and hides from it so the little pickle has partly sussed it already. I think I just need to whistle and look away with my hands behind my back and she'll want to get my attention by doing something in the potty:haha: But I'm in no rush either, just curiosity really:shrug: Thanks for your input:hugs:
> 
> Who you calling potty?? :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG it's that Haggis wielding, swing hogging, about to pop Scotswoman:argh:Click to expand...

Aye lass and don't ye be forgetting it or I'll smash ye with ma bagpipe :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry I vamooshed there...OH was on my lappy :wacko: I'm trying not to be annoyed when he's using it but I am a bit :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Did you see Formby beach?
> 
> I've got a ear stretcher :happydance:

I did!!!! It looks mungous!! Wasn't sure if they were low tide sand flats I was looking at or beach though:shrug: If it's beach it's HUUUUUGE!!! I'm going to have a proper snoop your way on Google Earth tomorrow and tell you what places I know near you:thumbup: (Which will be about zero but it's fun looking!!:happydance:) I have to go to bed now though, I always get temporary anaemia when I have AF, purely psychological over losing blood:fool: So I'm off to lie still for 8 hrs and recover my forces:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sorry I vamooshed there...OH was on my lappy :wacko: I'm trying not to be annoyed when he's using it but I am a bit :growlmad:

Hit him with your Haggis.

Nighty night Kit, I'm off to Bedford'O'Shire:sleep: Have a lovely time if it's for tonight:hugs:

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Bethany - recover well my dear :kiss: in preparation for what's to come :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Did you see Formby beach?
> 
> I've got a ear stretcher :happydance:

:saywhat:

An ear stretcher????? All the better to hear us with? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Did you see Formby beach?
> 
> I've got a ear stretcher :happydance:
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> An ear stretcher????? All the better to hear us with?Click to expand...

I didn't dare ask:blush: I presume it must be that, an advanced lurking device:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok lovelies..going to go try and get some sleep too...night night all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Did you see Formby beach?
> 
> I've got a ear stretcher :happydance:
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> An ear stretcher????? All the better to hear us with?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't dare ask:blush: I presume it must be that, an advanced lurking device:shrug:Click to expand...

Do you think it makes one into Dumbo? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight turtles
I'm up waaay too late listening to Tori Amos bootlegs on youtube

See ya tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Trin :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night girls :sleep: well! 

It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

B I'm ridiculously excited about recent developments in dian flon land :cloud9: I'm some how gonna edit my signature so you aren't small anymore! :haha:

Formby is mahoussive it's a national trust site cause they have a red squirrel reserve and you can go there with geography cause it stats with trees/forest and then you get to sand dunes and then the beach and then the sea... We didn't go to the sea. Just sunbathed. 

I feel so much better this week Adam really got me laughing at the weekend and I realised that my life's not too bad at all. It's perhaps cause the hormones have successfully expelled I dunno :shrug: but I'm ready to get back to ttc! All :gun: blazing.


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls! Coming to you from a sunny place! I would post a picture, but my phone dislikes the pop up involved in picture posting! :(

Bethany, so happy to read you and your DH are TTC again! That's very exciting! :dance:

Kit, I keep checking in to see if you've gone into labour! I'm so excited to meet you little yellow baby! I am half expecting you to have a girl and blow us all away semms how we are all so Team Blue for you! :haha:

Jaynie, I haven't caught if you got the job or not, but good luck! :hugs:

I am just back from swimming and it was very nice! I think i even got a bit of color to my pale skin! :haha:

I am eaten alive by the bugs, though. They are particularly aggressive this year! :cry:

Hugs and kisses all around!


----------



## addie25

Yay Jaynie what exciting news!!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Hi Luna! Lucky u got color I was in the pool today and hope I got a bit of color but as of now my tan is hiding :shrug:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Formby is mahoussive it's a national trust site cause they have a red squirrel reserve and you can go there with geography cause it stats with trees/forest and then you get to sand dunes and then the beach and then the sea... We didn't go to the sea. Just sunbathed.

We have a beach like that round here - Holkham beach - where you walk through a foresty bit to get to the dunes and then the beach. But if you turn the wrong way when getting to the beach then you end up on the nudist beach instead, which DH very prim and proper aunt and uncle ended up doing :haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Sorry I vamooshed there...OH was on my lappy :wacko: I'm trying not to be annoyed when he's using it but I am a bit :growlmad:

My DH keeps wanting to borrow the laptop (who knows why since it can only run in crappy, slow 'safe mode') :growlmad: He does not understand the importance of BnB I think. Although last night i looked to see what he was reading and it was threads on the third tri forum :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks potty girls:flower:
> 
> Holly is certainly not one to succumb to pressure, and *the day she decides to do something herself she does it entirely,* (the cup, the spoon eating etc) so I'm inclined to let her do it herself with just a bit of encouragement from me. I think the nappy free summer weather is to be exploited a little bit, even though she's still ickle, plus Holly sits on the potty fully clothed and does her sneaky "I know what this is for but I'm not going to do it" face and when she's nudey for her bath she refuses to go near the thing and goes all giggly and wild and hides from it so the little pickle has partly sussed it already. I think I just need to whistle and look away with my hands behind my back and she'll want to get my attention by doing something in the potty:haha: But I'm in no rush either, just curiosity really:shrug: Thanks for your input:hugs:

My mum told me that when they were potty training me they went out one night and I told my babysitter "I don't wear nappies anymore" and that was it. From there I didn't have them at all :shrug: I did the same about sleeping in my own bed. I fell asleep in my parents bed every night but said when i was 4 i would sleep in my own bed, and did so from my 4th birthday. Independent lady here :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Phew, finished catching up on you chattery ladies from yesterday!

It's a lovely morning here, hoping it's a little cooler than yesterday (was 31*, although i know Trin you'd probably be wearing your thermals in that :haha:) I'm meeting my mum today, who will scrutinize me for signs of imminent labour. I'm beginning to think I should've told her I was due at the end of July, and then she'd think there was longer left. 

Hayley - sounds like you're keeping busy on your mat leave! Make sure you leave some time to yourself :flower:

Luna - lovely to hear from you, glad you're having a good time. 

Kit - was crackboom action successful? :winkwink: Any signs that little yellow is getting ready to vacate?

Hope everyone has a good tuesday :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks potty girls:flower:
> 
> Holly is certainly not one to succumb to pressure, and *the day she decides to do something herself she does it entirely,* (the cup, the spoon eating etc) so I'm inclined to let her do it herself with just a bit of encouragement from me. I think the nappy free summer weather is to be exploited a little bit, even though she's still ickle, plus Holly sits on the potty fully clothed and does her sneaky "I know what this is for but I'm not going to do it" face and when she's nudey for her bath she refuses to go near the thing and goes all giggly and wild and hides from it so the little pickle has partly sussed it already. I think I just need to whistle and look away with my hands behind my back and she'll want to get my attention by doing something in the potty:haha: But I'm in no rush either, just curiosity really:shrug: Thanks for your input:hugs:
> 
> My mum told me that when they were potty training me they went out one night and I told my babysitter "I don't wear nappies anymore" and that was it. From there I didn't have them at all :shrug: I did the same about sleeping in my own bed. I fell asleep in my parents bed every night but said when i was 4 i would sleep in my own bed, and did so from my 4th birthday. Independent lady here :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:
I was like that with my comfort blanket apparently, one day when I was about 4 I just threw it in the bin:shrug: My sister still has (what's left) of hers:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG essie only 11 days left!! You could beat Kit still! Oooo race to the finish line! Oh my it could even end in a sprint finish, both in labour at the same time:happydance: Olympic Childbirthing, it could be a new sport where women due for their babies are induced at the same time with the same strength of drugs and first baby out wins:fool:


----------



## babyhopes2010

so tired 94 days until work finishes :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Night girls :sleep: well!
> 
> It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:

:shock: One of those big scary holes you could poke a pen or a cigarette through?:argh: Post a pic!:happydance:

Don't know why but that reminds me of when my dad was a cycling freak he used to drill holes in bits of his bike to make it lighter:shrug:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG essie only 11 days left!! You could beat Kit still! Oooo race to the finish line! Oh my it could even end in a sprint finish, both in labour at the same time:happydance: Olympic Childbirthing, it could be a new sport where women due for their babies are induced at the same time with the same strength of drugs and first baby out wins:fool:

Yes it's a race to the finish! Olympic childbirthing :haha: There's a girl I work with who is due 2 days before me, so we joked we could both be in labour in neighboring rooms. 11 days doesn't sound a lot but it feels like I still have ages left.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls :sleep: well!
> 
> It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:
> 
> :shock: One of those big scary holes you could poke a pen or a cigarette through?:argh: Post a pic!:happydance:
> 
> Don't know why but that reminds me of when my dad was a cycling freak he used to drill holes in bits of his bike to make it lighter:shrug:Click to expand...

I saw a man using the hole in his ear to keep a cigarette in once. It's a novel use, I suppose you could use it to keep money in too, if you rolled up bank notes :fool:

And yes Jaynie, a picture please? :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I had a restless night's sleep so I'm not on top munkie form today but I hope to pick up as the day goes on:thumbup: Nice and sunny and I'm going to the haberdasher's to get turtle bits this morning:happydance:

Had a nose bleed this morning- I was expecting one all day yesterday because Holly and I were playing on the floor of her room, rolling around and tickling one another, and at one point she took a sprint run up and jumped on me, headbutting me right on the bridge of my nose with her heavy baby head:wacko: It hurt soooo much (not her, she didn't feel a thing!) and I kept checking it wasn't bleeding, so not much surprise to see red this morning! Has added to my anaemia though:haha:

Have nice Tuesdays one and all:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps Luna glad you popped in from the bush:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls :sleep: well!
> 
> It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:
> 
> :shock: One of those big scary holes you could poke a pen or a cigarette through?:argh: Post a pic!:happydance:
> 
> Don't know why but that reminds me of when my dad was a cycling freak he used to drill holes in bits of his bike to make it lighter:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a man using the hole in his ear to keep a cigarette in once. It's a novel use, I suppose you could use it to keep money in too, if you rolled up bank notes :fool:
> 
> And yes Jaynie, a picture please? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Jaynie could keep her knitting needles in it too:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley I thought that too about the perfume! I musn't change perfume at least 'til I'm sperminated:haha:
> 
> I'm going to look Formby beach up on Google Earth:happydance:
> 
> My DH is well keen about the second baby tonight and wants me to see on Google whether blow jobs outside of the fertile period increase fertility, and he's sure they increase fertility by as much as 15% :haha: Methinks he has exploitative designs in mind:-k

:rofl:thats the best excuse i have ever heard, bless him !!!



HollyMonkey said:


> My DH has threatened me tonight:happydance: He told me I've got it coming (excuse the pun) -sperm in every orifice, nostrils, ears, the lot:haha: And he said he gives himself 4 months, at which point I got indignant and reminded him that there was NO DEADLINE this time:growlmad: And he reassured me that it was a deadline for HIM and not for me, and he's rising to the challenge (excuse the pun again)
> 
> OOOOOooooooo:dance: Roll on Egg Drop, He's a Comin' to Snatch you up!:dance:

:laugh2:every orifice :thumbup:, tell him he does'nt need to waste it all :haha:



LunaLady said:


> Hello girls! Coming to you from a sunny place! I would post a picture, but my phone dislikes the pop up involved in picture posting! :(
> 
> Bethany, so happy to read you and your DH are TTC again! That's very exciting! :dance:
> 
> Kit, I keep checking in to see if you've gone into labour! I'm so excited to meet you little yellow baby! I am half expecting you to have a girl and blow us all away semms how we are all so Team Blue for you! :haha:
> 
> Jaynie, I haven't caught if you got the job or not, but good luck! :hugs:
> 
> I am just back from swimming and it was very nice! I think i even got a bit of color to my pale skin! :haha:
> 
> I am eaten alive by the bugs, though. They are particularly aggressive this year! :cry:
> 
> Hugs and kisses all around!

Glad your having a lovely time luna apart from the mozzies ansd midges:argh:



Essie said:


> Phew, finished catching up on you chattery ladies from yesterday!
> 
> It's a lovely morning here, hoping it's a little cooler than yesterday (was 31*, although i know Trin you'd probably be wearing your thermals in that :haha:) I'm meeting my mum today, who will scrutinize me for signs of imminent labour. I'm beginning to think I should've told her I was due at the end of July, and then she'd think there was longer left.
> 
> Hayley - sounds like you're keeping busy on your mat leave! Make sure you leave some time to yourself :flower:
> 
> Luna - lovely to hear from you, glad you're having a good time.
> 
> Kit - was crackboom action successful? :winkwink: Any signs that little yellow is getting ready to vacate?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good tuesday :flower:

Essie 11 days is not long look at me 33 days:sad1:
and i cant sit still:nope:im like going nuts already on ML i need a bebe to care for and take up my time!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

B you need a ticker please!


----------



## new mummy2010

Right girls opinions please these are my most recent pot pic's 2 weeks apart give or take a day!! Is he lower ?? If so how cos the lil bugger is as breech as breech can be :wacko:

33w+3





These are this morning (taken by myself lol:winkwink:)


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump pics :thumbup: I'm not sure if he's sitting lower or not :-k Then again, I can't tell when looking at pics of my bump whether it's sitting lower or not so I'm probably not the best judge!


----------



## Essie

I've just had an email from DH to say he's found a dead grass snake by his desk at work :wacko: I've told him to look out for baby grass snakes in his desk drawers!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie 11 days is not long look at me 33 days:sad1:
> and i cant sit still:nope:im like going nuts already on ML i need a bebe to care for and take up my time!!!

Aww, I'm sure your 33 days will whizz by! Especially if you keep busy. I think I should have planned more things to do and then I wouldn't be calendar watching so much. And i finished work so early because of my SPD, I don't think that helped. I feel like i've been off work forever! Before you know it you'll have your :baby: here :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Here is today's weestick (which I put down somewhere in the house and I can't remember where :wacko: so either the boys or the maid will know I'm pregnant by the end of the day :wacko:) It's a matching set for my earrings B :haha: Although maybe this one is a little more colourful :shrug:

Going to catch up now (avoiding phoning medical aids to do recons. Hate it)

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263611_10150309505554880_594719879_9344024_5603582_n.jpg


----------



## poas

Morning all, hope everyone has a great day!!
I woke up this morning and when I went to the kitchen I had a note from Ed saying he is the happiest he has ever been and can't wait for little one to be born, even if it does scare him :) and that he thinks I'm the best! Now he is clearly deluded but still....awwww!
Beautiful lines Trin x


----------



## Essie

Lovely lines Trin :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Morning all, hope everyone has a great day!!
> I woke up this morning and when I went to the kitchen I had a note from Ed saying he is the happiest he has ever been and can't wait for little one to be born, even if it does scare him :) and that he thinks I'm the best! Now he is clearly deluded but still....awwww!
> Beautiful lines Trin x

aww, that's so lovely. What a nice thing to wake up to.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls :sleep: well!
> 
> It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:
> 
> :shock: One of those big scary holes you could poke a pen or a cigarette through?:argh: Post a pic!:happydance:
> 
> Don't know why but that reminds me of when my dad was a cycling freak he used to drill holes in bits of his bike to make it lighter:shrug:Click to expand...

It's a traditional African thing too. Looks funny when they are old and they take the plugs out and their earlobes hang on their shoulders. We had a guy on the farm like that and I was always terrified it would hook on something and tear

https://www.danitadelimont.com/images/gallery/cultural_beauty/wooden_ear_plug.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I've just had an email from DH to say he's found a dead grass snake by his desk at work :wacko: I've told him to look out for baby grass snakes in his desk drawers!

We have tons of those but the dogs kill them :nope: They are so pretty


----------



## TrinityMom

Beautiful bump :thumbup: He doesn't seem lower but that's a good thing. You don't want him to engage breach. Have you tried the spinningbabies.com exercises?


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morning all, hope everyone has a great day!!
> I woke up this morning and when I went to the kitchen I had a note from Ed saying he is the happiest he has ever been and can't wait for little one to be born, even if it does scare him :) and that he thinks I'm the best! Now he is clearly deluded but still....awwww!
> Beautiful lines Trin x

Aw that's so sweet :cloud9: Sometimes men do get it right


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :hi:

Well, another restless night under my belt followed by another beautiful sunny day that will make me all hot and bothered.

STILL NO BEBE!!! :shrug:

Last night I "planted" some EPO for the first time. Come on EPO..do your worst!!!!! Fresh pineapple for lunch :munch:

Today, I'm going to go to the local shops for a wander round I think then lunch in the garden with Shrub :thumbup:

Happy Tuesday all :hugs:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just had an email from DH to say he's found a dead grass snake by his desk at work :wacko: I've told him to look out for baby grass snakes in his desk drawers!
> 
> We have tons of those but the dogs kill them :nope: They are so prettyClick to expand...

Aww :( DH says there are a lot in the fields behind our house but i've never seen one. Hares, barn owls, deer and all kinds of other wildlife but never a grass snake. Although usually when I'm out there i have the dog with me so i'd imagine they choose to steer clear of him.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night girls :sleep: well!
> 
> It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:

Ahhh I see! Oh my....does that hurt?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> B I'm ridiculously excited about recent developments in dian flon land :cloud9: I'm some how gonna edit my signature so you aren't small anymore! :haha:
> 
> Formby is mahoussive it's a national trust site cause they have a red squirrel reserve and you can go there with geography cause it stats with trees/forest and then you get to sand dunes and then the beach and then the sea... We didn't go to the sea. Just sunbathed.
> 
> I feel so much better this week Adam really got me laughing at the weekend and I realised that my life's not too bad at all. It's perhaps cause the hormones have successfully expelled I dunno :shrug: but I'm ready to get back to ttc! All :gun: blazing.

Jaynie - I meant to comment yesterday on your negative test and the fact that yes, it signifies your moving on from this part of your TTC story. I'm so glad you feel good about life in general again and you're back in the saddle :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Luna :wave:

So glad you're having a great time on your trip - looking forward to seeing pics when you get back :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I vamooshed there...OH was on my lappy :wacko: I'm trying not to be annoyed when he's using it but I am a bit :growlmad:
> 
> My DH keeps wanting to borrow the laptop (who knows why since it can only run in crappy, slow 'safe mode') :growlmad: He does not understand the importance of BnB I think. Although last night i looked to see what he was reading and it was threads on the third tri forum :haha:Click to expand...

Ahahahahaha..a convert to B&B..your work is done :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Phew, finished catching up on you chattery ladies from yesterday!
> 
> It's a lovely morning here, hoping it's a little cooler than yesterday (was 31*, although i know Trin you'd probably be wearing your thermals in that :haha:) I'm meeting my mum today, who will scrutinize me for signs of imminent labour. I'm beginning to think I should've told her I was due at the end of July, and then she'd think there was longer left.
> 
> Hayley - sounds like you're keeping busy on your mat leave! Make sure you leave some time to yourself :flower:
> 
> Luna - lovely to hear from you, glad you're having a good time.
> 
> Kit - was crackboom action successful? :winkwink: Any signs that little yellow is getting ready to vacate?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good tuesday :flower:

I'm afraid there was no crackboom last night...I had awful cramp in my right leg which is not unusual but it wouldn't go making any crackboom action impossible :nope: so hence why I opted for EPO implantation :thumbup: Maybe tonight :-k
Bebe is still too comfy :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I vamooshed there...OH was on my lappy :wacko: I'm trying not to be annoyed when he's using it but I am a bit :growlmad:
> 
> My DH keeps wanting to borrow the laptop (who knows why since it can only run in crappy, slow 'safe mode') :growlmad: He does not understand the importance of BnB I think. Although last night i looked to see what he was reading and it was threads on the third tri forum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahahahaha..a convert to B&B..your work is done :winkwink:Click to expand...

DH just bbmed me and asked "How're your lines today" :haha: Well trained :hugs:

I'm frozen. I think I may go finish my book outside in the sun in the cafe and have a decaf capuccino :coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG essie only 11 days left!! You could beat Kit still! Oooo race to the finish line! Oh my it could even end in a sprint finish, both in labour at the same time:happydance: Olympic Childbirthing, it could be a new sport where women due for their babies are induced at the same time with the same strength of drugs and first baby out wins:fool:
> 
> Yes it's a race to the finish! Olympic childbirthing :haha: There's a girl I work with who is due 2 days before me, so we joked we could both be in labour in neighboring rooms. 11 days doesn't sound a lot but it feels like I still have ages left.Click to expand...

I have a sneaking suspicion that Essie may take the gold and I may get the silver :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Phew, finished catching up on you chattery ladies from yesterday!
> 
> It's a lovely morning here, hoping it's a little cooler than yesterday (was 31*, although i know Trin you'd probably be wearing your thermals in that :haha:) I'm meeting my mum today, who will scrutinize me for signs of imminent labour. I'm beginning to think I should've told her I was due at the end of July, and then she'd think there was longer left.
> 
> Hayley - sounds like you're keeping busy on your mat leave! Make sure you leave some time to yourself :flower:
> 
> Luna - lovely to hear from you, glad you're having a good time.
> 
> Kit - was crackboom action successful? :winkwink: Any signs that little yellow is getting ready to vacate?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good tuesday :flower:
> 
> I'm afraid there was no crackboom last night...I had awful cramp in my right leg which is not unusual but it wouldn't go making any crackboom action impossible :nope: so hence why I opted for EPO implantation :thumbup: Maybe tonight :-k
> Bebe is still too comfy :shrug:Click to expand...

Your plans scuppered by leg cramps! We DTD on sunday morning and I have to say for the rest of the day I felt my pelvis was being ripped in two every time I moved, so i can't see any crackboom action being high on my list of things to do until baby is here and pain is gone :nope: I do have some EPO in the cupboard :-k You're obviously making a snug little home in there, and baby doesn't want to leave just yet.


----------



## kit_cat

Hayls...great pot pics....I think you're maybe a smidge lower but I think you do carry Nate quite low anyway? Don't worry about him being breech - you've still got time m'love :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG essie only 11 days left!! You could beat Kit still! Oooo race to the finish line! Oh my it could even end in a sprint finish, both in labour at the same time:happydance: Olympic Childbirthing, it could be a new sport where women due for their babies are induced at the same time with the same strength of drugs and first baby out wins:fool:
> 
> Yes it's a race to the finish! Olympic childbirthing :haha: There's a girl I work with who is due 2 days before me, so we joked we could both be in labour in neighboring rooms. 11 days doesn't sound a lot but it feels like I still have ages left.Click to expand...
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that Essie may take the gold and I may get the silver :winkwink:Click to expand...

I don't have any feelings that baby will be here soon so I don't know :shrug: I'm waiting for MW on thursday to tell me how engaged baby is :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I've just had an email from DH to say he's found a dead grass snake by his desk at work :wacko: I've told him to look out for baby grass snakes in his desk drawers!

:wacko: Ugh..what a lovely thing to find! Does he work in a very rural area?


----------



## kit_cat

Whoah! Beauteous lines this morning Trin from your missing wee stick :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning all, hope everyone has a great day!!
> I woke up this morning and when I went to the kitchen I had a note from Ed saying he is the happiest he has ever been and can't wait for little one to be born, even if it does scare him :) and that he thinks I'm the best! Now he is clearly deluded but still....awwww!
> Beautiful lines Trin x

:cry::cloud9:

How lovely :flower:


----------



## Essie

The dog has alerted me my mum has just arrived, so i must be off for my day galavanting with her. Have a good tuesday ladies x


----------



## kit_cat

Have a great day with mum Essie :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I vamooshed there...OH was on my lappy :wacko: I'm trying not to be annoyed when he's using it but I am a bit :growlmad:
> 
> My DH keeps wanting to borrow the laptop (who knows why since it can only run in crappy, slow 'safe mode') :growlmad: He does not understand the importance of BnB I think. Although last night i looked to see what he was reading and it was threads on the third tri forum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahahahaha..a convert to B&B..your work is done :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> DH just bbmed me and asked "How're your lines today" :haha: Well trained :hugs:
> 
> I'm frozen. I think I may go finish my book outside in the sun in the cafe and have a decaf capuccino :coffee:Click to expand...

:haha: You're frozen, I'm sweating and there's probably not that much difference between our outside temps right now! Enjoy your book and capuccino :coffee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Formby is mahoussive it's a national trust site cause they have a red squirrel reserve and you can go there with geography cause it stats with trees/forest and then you get to sand dunes and then the beach and then the sea... We didn't go to the sea. Just sunbathed.
> 
> We have a beach like that round here - Holkham beach - where you walk through a foresty bit to get to the dunes and then the beach. But if you turn the wrong way when getting to the beach then you end up on the nudist beach instead, which DH very prim and proper aunt and uncle ended up doing :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: don't think there's a nuddy element at Formby :haha: but I bet you went to that beach with school geography?! I went to Formby...


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm psyching myself up to give myself a Vit B comp and B12 injection :argh:
I've read craving chicken could be B deficiency and Vit B12 deficiency has been linked to recurrent miscarriage so :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I vamooshed there...OH was on my lappy :wacko: I'm trying not to be annoyed when he's using it but I am a bit :growlmad:
> 
> My DH keeps wanting to borrow the laptop (who knows why since it can only run in crappy, slow 'safe mode') :growlmad: He does not understand the importance of BnB I think. Although last night i looked to see what he was reading and it was threads on the third tri forum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahahahaha..a convert to B&B..your work is done :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> DH just bbmed me and asked "How're your lines today" :haha: Well trained :hugs:
> 
> I'm frozen. I think I may go finish my book outside in the sun in the cafe and have a decaf capuccino :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You're frozen, I'm sweating and there's probably not that much difference between our outside temps right now! Enjoy your book and capuccino :coffee:Click to expand...

I know! You do have a built in heater tho and mine is still itty bitty


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls :sleep: well!
> 
> It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:
> 
> :shock: One of those big scary holes you could poke a pen or a cigarette through?:argh: Post a pic!:happydance:
> 
> Don't know why but that reminds me of when my dad was a cycling freak he used to drill holes in bits of his bike to make it lighter:shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: yes one of those... I kind of only have the starter 0.5 mm and I might keep this in until i get a job and then carry on :haha: but I am rather immaturely excited for this! I only want a little one if you go above 12mm you can't get rid of it but apparently less than that you can just let your ear heal up!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> I've just had an email from DH to say he's found a dead grass snake by his desk at work :wacko: I've told him to look out for baby grass snakes in his desk drawers!

I thought you lived in England?? :shock: I would just collapse! Urgh. SNAKES :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Here is today's weestick (which I put down somewhere in the house and I can't remember where :wacko: so either the boys or the maid will know I'm pregnant by the end of the day :wacko:) It's a matching set for my earrings B :haha: Although maybe this one is a little more colourful :shrug:
> 
> Going to catch up now (avoiding phoning medical aids to do recons. Hate it)
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263611_10150309505554880_594719879_9344024_5603582_n.jpg

They are beautitious... How many more tests do you have :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Here is today's weestick (which I put down somewhere in the house and I can't remember where :wacko: so either the boys or the maid will know I'm pregnant by the end of the day :wacko:) It's a matching set for my earrings B :haha: Although maybe this one is a little more colourful :shrug:
> 
> Going to catch up now (avoiding phoning medical aids to do recons. Hate it)
> 
> They are beautitious... How many more tests do you have :winkwink:Click to expand...

About 40 :shrug::haha: Think I may do a digi tomorrow


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls :sleep: well!
> 
> It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:
> 
> :shock: One of those big scary holes you could poke a pen or a cigarette through?:argh: Post a pic!:happydance:
> 
> Don't know why but that reminds me of when my dad was a cycling freak he used to drill holes in bits of his bike to make it lighter:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a traditional African thing too. Looks funny when they are old and they take the plugs out and their earlobes hang on their shoulders. We had a guy on the farm like that and I was always terrified it would hook on something and tear
> 
> https://www.danitadelimont.com/images/gallery/cultural_beauty/wooden_ear_plug.jpgClick to expand...

:shock: I couldn't go that far... I know what you mean though I was gonna mention the African thing dunno why it's taking off over here. I am giddy excited about having a hole in my ear for money and needles and lighters and cigarettes and pens and willies :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ow! Shot done...bum would have been far less painful but alas I couldn't reach it.

I can't go sit in the sun because they are sorting out the sewage system outside


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night girls :sleep: well!
> 
> It's so I can have a fashionable hole in my ear :haha:
> 
> :shock: One of those big scary holes you could poke a pen or a cigarette through?:argh: Post a pic!:happydance:
> 
> Don't know why but that reminds me of when my dad was a cycling freak he used to drill holes in bits of his bike to make it lighter:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a traditional African thing too. Looks funny when they are old and they take the plugs out and their earlobes hang on their shoulders. We had a guy on the farm like that and I was always terrified it would hook on something and tear
> 
> https://www.danitadelimont.com/images/gallery/cultural_beauty/wooden_ear_plug.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :shock: I couldn't go that far... I know what you mean though I was gonna mention the African thing dunno why it's taking off over here. I am giddy excited about having a hole in my ear for money and needles and lighters and cigarettes and pens and willies :haha:Click to expand...

It's actually really popular here amongst young whites too. We call them ear plugs tho. Lots of my friends have them. I like the small ones but can't really have with my profession. The tats are bad enough


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie have a great day with your mum. 

Kit it kind of itchy hurts when it's being stretched but it's a remarkably quick process stopped hurting now and I have only had it in for the night. Thanks for nice messages regarding TTC, I forgot what I had to say in return but c'est la vie! :shrug: I really hope all these natural things help you go in to labour - I really do!

Lissy :cloud9: my OH has had something of a revelation this weekend when I went out with my family and has been nuverly ever since. He went to bang his drums last night and I waited at the same house that he had waited for me (mutual friend) and the friend was saying that Adam had been saying rather nice things about me on Friday night :blush:... I nuv that Ed is brvae enough to write it all down :cloud9:

B - I hope you had fun at the haberdashery shop I love thise places and always end up buying buttons that I don't need. I shall post a pic of my tiny ear stretcher and you can see it grow shoud you all wish?

Luna thank you for coming on on your holiday and leaving us a christmas post :hugs:

JOB NEWS/PLAN - I have been up this morning applying for jobs so that should I not get this one, I will have 'pipeline' jobs to focus on. I plan on ringing at about 11 today or this afternoon... See, is it just me or do we all think that if a second stage has been completed then we should find out either way - yay or nay :shrug:?

Hayles - I really know nothing about bumpage and engagement :shrug: it is a beautiful bump though :) I hope that you hear what you want come next MW appointment. Any MAT LEAVE plans for today?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Ow! Shot done...bum would have been far less painful but alas I couldn't reach it.
> 
> I can't go sit in the sun because they are sorting out the sewage system outside

:sick: A bit too whiffy?


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...are you going to phone the job place again this morning? They should DEFINITELY have phoned you by now to let you know either way! Very inconsiderate of them :sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes I think I might just do it now... I am dying to know! I think with a first stage not finding out is ok but asking people to give their weekend time to something and not bothering is out of order...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes I think I might just do it now... I am dying to know! I think with a first stage not finding out is ok but asking people to give their weekend time to something and not bothering is out of order...

Definitely - I think it's a bit unprofessional of them actually :( 

Let us know *is on pins* :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Ow! Shot done...bum would have been far less painful but alas I couldn't reach it.
> 
> I can't go sit in the sun because they are sorting out the sewage system outside
> 
> :sick: A bit too whiffy?Click to expand...

All the tables have been moved inside and the outside doors are closed. I'm assuming whiffy...I don't want to find out


----------



## Sarachka

Hi loves!

Some good chat already this morning. Lovely lines from trin!! I spent the ENTIRE evening in bed last night. I napped as soon as I got home and then read from 8pm onwards. Was just drained. We found out yesterday that a member of our team died early yesterday morning from complications after surgery. So sad. She was s lovely lady.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Waited 40mins at the hot bus stop and the bus didn't come:growlmad: 


:sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hi loves!
> 
> Some good chat already this morning. Lovely lines from trin!! I spent the ENTIRE evening in bed last night. I napped as soon as I got home and then read from 8pm onwards. Was just drained. We found out yesterday that a member of our team died early yesterday morning from complications after surgery. So sad. She was s lovely lady.

That's so sad :nope: Was this unexpected? No wonder you felt drained after news like that - really hits home eh?

How about the wife of your workmate?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Waited 40mins at the hot bus stop and the bus didn't come:growlmad:
> 
> 
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:

It wasn't meant for you so it didn't go past you!! :haha:

:happydance:

Sorry lovely - that must have pee'd you off royally :growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> I've just had an email from DH to say he's found a dead grass snake by his desk at work :wacko: I've told him to look out for baby grass snakes in his desk drawers!


:argh:me no like snakes.......:wacko:




TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Here is today's weestick (which I put down somewhere in the house and I can't remember where :wacko: so either the boys or the maid will know I'm pregnant by the end of the day :wacko:) It's a matching set for my earrings B :haha: Although maybe this one is a little more colourful :shrug:
> 
> Going to catch up now (avoiding phoning medical aids to do recons. Hate it)
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263611_10150309505554880_594719879_9344024_5603582_n.jpg

:wohoo:lovely:pink:lines for Trin :hugs:, do you know we bought a family mix pack of crisps with the good ole faves in like squares,chipsticks and frazzles!! Everytime i have a frazzle pack i think of IC's now lol:haha:



poas said:


> Morning all, hope everyone has a great day!!
> I woke up this morning and when I went to the kitchen I had a note from Ed saying he is the happiest he has ever been and can't wait for little one to be born, even if it does scare him :) and that he thinks I'm the best! Now he is clearly deluded but still....awwww!
> Beautiful lines Trin x

:brat::brat::brat:i want a note in the morning:cloud9:what a sweet guy lissy



TrinityMom said:


> Beautiful bump :thumbup: He doesn't seem lower but that's a good thing. You don't want him to engage breach. Have you tried the spinningbabies.com exercises?

Trin i looked but i didnt really make much sense of them:dohh:as there were so many different styles of breechness it baffled me at the mo his lil head is under my tum button his feet in my left side and his butt on my bladder :wacko:,what do you recommend?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Waited 40mins at the hot bus stop and the bus didn't come:growlmad:
> 
> 
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> It wasn't meant for you so it didn't go past you!! :haha:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Sorry lovely - that must have pee'd you off royally :growlmad:Click to expand...

How am I supposed to know which buses are for me and which aren't?:shrug::haha:

I am sulking big time:sulk: It's too hot to take the bike and I have anaemia today haha:) so I don't want to exhaust myself [-(


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Waited 40mins at the hot bus stop and the bus didn't come:growlmad:
> 
> 
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> It wasn't meant for you so it didn't go past you!! :haha:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Sorry lovely - that must have pee'd you off royally :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> How am I supposed to know which buses are for me and which aren't?:shrug::haha:
> 
> I am sulking big time:sulk: It's too hot to take the bike and I have anaemia today haha:) so I don't want to exhaust myself [-(Click to expand...

Ah well, maybe just another day at the gompa gomp house? :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*sarachka* that's sad news:hugs:

*hayley* I love the bump. I think it looks lower

*trin* what stunning earrings you have!! (I mean the BFP ones not the holes:haha:)

There are loads of grass snakes in England no? There were in my parents garden anyway:shrug: I had a pet one and kept its skin for years


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Waited 40mins at the hot bus stop and the bus didn't come:growlmad:
> 
> 
> :sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> It wasn't meant for you so it didn't go past you!! :haha:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Sorry lovely - that must have pee'd you off royally :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> How am I supposed to know which buses are for me and which aren't?:shrug::haha:
> 
> I am sulking big time:sulk: It's too hot to take the bike and I have anaemia today haha:) so I don't want to exhaust myself [-(Click to expand...
> 
> Ah well, maybe just another day at the gompa gomp house? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I might go and sit and sulk in it


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah *Lissy* that's so sweet of your DH:hugs:

My DH sometimes leaves notes like that but it's usually after a row or some friction over something or other!! It's always nice though when he does

*Jaynie* I see you've modified your siggy, not. I'm still miniature and being laughed at :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've never been to a nudist beach:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes I think I might just do it now... I am dying to know! I think with a first stage not finding out is ok but asking people to give their weekend time to something and not bothering is out of order...

Phone! phone! phone! :telephone:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've never been to a nudist beach:shrug:

Me neither - the closest I've got to this is sunbathing topless in Majorca when I was 18 - I was a little inebriated at the time :drunk:


----------



## new mummy2010

jaynie glad you and ad's are back on form:thumbup:

today so far i have bnb'd pegged a load of washing out, done another pegged that out, put my first lot of new newborn clothes in washer, just run a bath, but going to chop some branches smaller forst before getting in so as they fit in grandmas boot!!!(for trip to skip)
Then into town with the grandma and picking up Nate's new drawers:thumbup:

I want job news:flower:

Sara thats shitty poofuckery news, i also 2nd kit how is the wbbf wife???


----------



## kit_cat

Ginge, April, :wave:

I see you :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I think I might just do it now... I am dying to know! I think with a first stage not finding out is ok but asking people to give their weekend time to something and not bothering is out of order...
> 
> Definitely - I think it's a bit unprofessional of them actually :(
> 
> Let us know *is on pins* :thumbup:Click to expand...

Herro! I had to dart to my mum's... I phoned and luckily they still haven't made a decision. The other girl didn't hand her application in until 2pm yesterday and they had asked for it for 9am. Hopefully that will put me in a winning position. I have applied for 6 other jobs this morning! :happydance: so's not to put all of one's eggs in one basket. 

I started using your sekret fertility monitor again this morning. Pics to follow... I'm a bit confused, maybe you are just generally 'fertile'/hormonally wrecked after an MC :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley - I :brat: want job news too! I have to work this wek with my mum as we are booked at a conference in Warwick... CAN be arsed with that!

Sezi :hugs: was this the same wife you were on about or another tragedy? I bet your head is swimming with bad news... Sorry to hear this lover. 

B about to change siggy and not laugh at you maybe i'll :rofl: instead :tease:

As promised fertile fanny things.
 



Attached Files:







TTC - AGAIN 1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 0









TTC - AGAIN 2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0









TTC - AGAIN 3.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Hi loves!
> 
> Some good chat already this morning. Lovely lines from trin!! I spent the ENTIRE evening in bed last night. I napped as soon as I got home and then read from 8pm onwards. Was just drained. We found out yesterday that a member of our team died early yesterday morning from complications after surgery. So sad. She was s lovely lady.

That's so sad. I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just ate 2 salads from the bakery, one is never enough:shrug: I had a salmon and rice one and egg and potato and mayo one, both with lots of tomato and lettuce. Before that I fell asleep on the bed for 20mins:cloud9: LO is still asleep.

You could be simply approaching O since it's pretty dark on the ic? What day do you O usually? Or yes your hormones could still be just a bit wonky post mc:shrug: I'd go by the CBFM anyway, they're pretty good I reckon


----------



## TrinityMom

Hayls, that sounds like frank breech (bum first), but it doesn't matter, all the methods for turning breech are the same no matter which is the presenting part. And they work brilliantly


----------



## HollyMonkey

In my last post I was talking to Jaynie by the way, the O bit


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hayls, that sounds like frank breech (bum first), but it doesn't matter, all the methods for turning breech are the same no matter which is the presenting part. And they work brilliantly

frankenbreech:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well this is it B - I usually O no earlier than CD 15 with a 13 day LP - 28 days. They have been longer since TTC but that's because O goes later :shrug: the line on CBFM stick is pretty dark too... Perhaps that's why you are fertile post MC lots of estrogen making up for a progesterone period? :shrug: we women are weird with our hormones. 

Salad sounds properly yummo. My mum is taking me out for lunch since the night out the other night was such a disaster as she invited my aunt who actually said when i commenced my mother daughter chat 'can we not do this tonight?' :shock: my sister was like :grrr: :gun: :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hayls, that sounds like frank breech (bum first), but it doesn't matter, all the methods for turning breech are the same no matter which is the presenting part. And they work brilliantly

We're so lucky having a resident midwife in our thread:flower: Trin you're never allowed to change threads, Molly will have to get you to sign a contract:thumbup: And no moonlighting in other threads either.


----------



## Essie

On my phone so apologies if post is all over the place!

Jaynie - I am in England! In Norfolk. I think Bethany is right, grass snakes are pretty common in UK. Just not on the second floor of an office building!

Kit - it is quite rural where DH office is, but it is a big new building and he's on 2nd floor so the snake wouldve had a bit of a trek from the field next door up to his desk. 

I have never been to a nudist beach either. I think the Holkham one is quite popular amongst the nudist community though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Well this is it B - I usually O no earlier than CD 15 with a 13 day LP - 28 days. They have been longer since TTC but that's because O goes later :shrug: the line on CBFM stick is pretty dark too... Perhaps that's why you are fertile post MC lots of estrogen making up for a progesterone period? :shrug: we women are weird with our hormones.
> 
> Salad sounds properly yummo. My mum is taking me out for lunch since the night out the other night was such a disaster as she invited my aunt who actually said when i commenced my mother daughter chat 'can we not do this tonight?' :shock: my sister was like :grrr: :gun: :growlmad:

I seem to remember gearing myself up for early O after one of my mcs since my OPKs were dark early on, but I think it's just hormone weirdness since it still took until my usual cd18 to go positive. Dunno though, just keep doing one a day and we shall soon see:D 

Enjoy your lunch:munch: That was grumpy of your aunt, make the most of today then:hugs: I might brave the sun to go by bike to town, feeling refreshed after my nap and lunch:-k I felt a bit crappoid this morning but better now:bunny:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hayls, that sounds like frank breech (bum first), but it doesn't matter, all the methods for turning breech are the same no matter which is the presenting part. And they work brilliantly
> 
> We're so lucky having a resident midwife in our thread:flower: Trin you're never allowed to change threads, Molly will have to get you to sign a contract:thumbup: And no moonlighting in other threads either.Click to expand...

The others are so bloody boring I wouldn't dare leave :haha: I skipped over to ttc after loss reading about recurrent mc etc and :shrug: something was missing. Distinct lack of willy swinging, sheewees, animals talk :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Essie* maybe that grass snake simply works in the same offices as your DH and was passing by to consult him on a proffesional issue:shrug:

Gotta go, my monkeyprincess has just woken up from her beauty sleep:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I think I might just do it now... I am dying to know! I think with a first stage not finding out is ok but asking people to give their weekend time to something and not bothering is out of order...
> 
> Definitely - I think it's a bit unprofessional of them actually :(
> 
> Let us know *is on pins* :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Herro! I had to dart to my mum's... I phoned and luckily they still haven't made a decision. The other girl didn't hand her application in until 2pm yesterday and they had asked for it for 9am. Hopefully that will put me in a winning position. I have applied for 6 other jobs this morning! :happydance: so's not to put all of one's eggs in one basket.
> 
> I started using your sekret fertility monitor again this morning. Pics to follow... I'm a bit confused, maybe you are just generally 'fertile'/hormonally wrecked after an MC :shrug:Click to expand...

Well I can't believe there's a decision to be made after the other applicant has shown such a lackadaisical attitude and you haven't! Shall I phone them and tell them so Jaynie? :telephone:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley - I :brat: want job news too! I have to work this wek with my mum as we are booked at a conference in Warwick... CAN be arsed with that!
> 
> Sezi :hugs: was this the same wife you were on about or another tragedy? I bet your head is swimming with bad news... Sorry to hear this lover.
> 
> B about to change siggy and not laugh at you maybe i'll :rofl: instead :tease:
> 
> As promised fertile fanny things.

:-k

I seem to remember that my cycle returned very much to normal very quickly after MC but I only used the CBFM..I didn't use OPKs which means I wouldn't have done any line interpretation :shrug:

I think the CBFM will be trying to get the measure of your levels right now too as you've not used it for a while. Oooo, I'm excited :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hayls, that sounds like frank breech (bum first), but it doesn't matter, all the methods for turning breech are the same no matter which is the presenting part. And they work brilliantly
> 
> We're so lucky having a resident midwife in our thread:flower: Trin you're never allowed to change threads, Molly will have to get you to sign a contract:thumbup: And no moonlighting in other threads either.Click to expand...
> 
> The others are so bloody boring I wouldn't dare leave :haha: I skipped over to ttc after loss reading about recurrent mc etc and :shrug: something was missing. Distinct lack of willy swinging, sheewees, animals talk :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, I second this Holly...

Trin..we solemnly promise to continue to be rude, lewd and crude if you promise never to leave us :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Oh my we r chatty turtles this morning/afternoon! We r still at the beach house and gettin ready to go get breakfast and then go home. When I get home I think I will take an HPT bc ya never know!!!!!!!! I'm such a poasa!!!!! I kno I kno it's not first morning pee but still I shall try. We shall b home in like 3 or 4 hours so I'll put my results up ( it's still pretty early so I expect a neg at this point but I can not help myself)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good luck addie! I wouldn't be surprised if u got an SMP (small faint positive! :happydance:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

I just woke up and I dreamt that I logged on and there we all these pics of a beautiful baby... girl! Then it hit me, I missed the news of kit going into labor and was looking at pics of the baby :shock: I was so upset that I missed it all :cry: soooo I had to rush on to make sure it was just a dream! Whew! Thanks kit :haha: 

Going back to sleep now :)


----------



## addie25

I hopeeee so! I already went to the bathroom twice so I am holding it now till we get home.


----------



## firstbaby25

I got the job.... :happydance: :beer: :wine: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## addie25

Yayayay Congrats!!!! I knew you would get it!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:WELL DONE MISS JAYNIEPANTS!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I got the job.... :happydance: :beer: :wine: :wohoo: :yipee:

:wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS MY VERY LOVELY JAYNIE!!!!! *:wohoo:

My goodness girl, when you're on the UP, you're on the UP!!!!!!

So unbelievably pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> I just woke up and I dreamt that I logged on and there we all these pics of a beautiful baby... girl! Then it hit me, I missed the news of kit going into labor and was looking at pics of the baby :shock: I was so upset that I missed it all :cry: soooo I had to rush on to make sure it was just a dream! Whew! Thanks kit :haha:
> 
> Going back to sleep now :)

Oooohh newbieeeeeee...you're here my love :kiss:

Yes, 'twas just a dream for sure more's the pity. It seems I have a very tardy baby :winkwink:

Pray tell us, how were your birthday celebrations? I was a little behind schedule with your birthday post I'm afraid :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Oh my we r chatty turtles this morning/afternoon! We r still at the beach house and gettin ready to go get breakfast and then go home. When I get home I think I will take an HPT bc ya never know!!!!!!!! I'm such a poasa!!!!! I kno I kno it's not first morning pee but still I shall try. We shall b home in like 3 or 4 hours so I'll put my results up ( it's still pretty early so I expect a neg at this point but I can not help myself)

:happydance:

I think I'd be useless at resisting testing if I was you too! As long as you are prepared for a possible negative due to it being early and that you won't be deflated if that happens.


----------



## addie25

I won't be crushed if it's a negative it's so early yet and it's not FMU. We shall see what happens in a couple hours!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks girls... I can't believe it and they've offered me 15k for it :thumbup: I said I wanted at least 14.5k being a graduate and all. I am so pleased. Apparently what got me the job was being keen - like you said Kit! I know about the going up thing, i suspect I am manic! :-k

I will miss day time chatter but I am quite sure that we will still have quality time. 

Addie - I would be able to resist but it is each to their own! I understand the POASA...


----------



## Essie

:happydance: congratulations Jaynie, knew you could do it! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just on :cloud9: I haven't worked full time since i left uni all my jobs have been part time and not quite full time (in a school) and I am so looking forward to the caaaaash! The routine is great for me too. I think I should always work full time or no time :haha: I need to be absorbed in stuff and I am so pleased that they have offered the 15k and not 14k as there's an appraisal 3 months in to it :smug: It doesn't sound a lot but it'll be better with the new tax rules and Adam gets £21k with overtime we could have £40k to play with :shock: will be good for a bebe, no?

Just working out whether to leave ttc for a month so I don't have to announce a pregnancy quite so soon. :shrug: I do want a baby though :shrug:


----------



## poas

Congratulations Jaynie, I'm really happy for you-although it was clearly highly deserved, so I'm not altogether surprised :) x
However, what did surprise me, and bring me to tears-was arriving home to a beautifully wrapped package from none other than Kitty Cat!!! I can't upload photo's as my memory card is shot, BUT I shall describe my lovely turtle gifts!
A little white long sleeve vest that has pale pink polka dots on, and says Little Sister, and a magnet (which,by the way Cat, I collect!!) which says ''A daughter is just a little girl who grows up to be your best friend'' and a lovely card!
My mum was at mine, and said she wishes she had known people like you guys whilst she went through her pregnancies!
So thankyou very much Kit, you made my day xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Also - Molly, i hope your DD had a great day yesterday for her birthday. :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie !! Well done clever girl !!!!

I have turtle mail -- dh has called .... I'm running home at 5 !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

I have Kitty mail:happydance:thankyou so so much Kit and your card was so lovely:hugs:also i love,love,love the tail on the back of the suit:cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

I keep forgetting that I also have turtle mail but I have been unable to pick it up :sad2: well..... NOT TONIGHT! Going to get it after work! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hayls, that sounds like frank breech (bum first), but it doesn't matter, all the methods for turning breech are the same no matter which is the presenting part. And they work brilliantly


:thumbup:so which exercises do you reccomend oh wise one:winkwink:




firstbaby25 said:


> I got the job.... :happydance: :beer: :wine: :wohoo: :yipee:


:happydance:yay jaynie so happy for you babe:hugs:(what exactly is the job:dohh:)



poas said:


> Congratulations Jaynie, I'm really happy for you-although it was clearly highly deserved, so I'm not altogether surprised :) x
> However, what did surprise me, and bring me to tears-was arriving home to a beautifully wrapped package from none other than Kitty Cat!!! I can't upload photo's as my memory card is shot, BUT I shall describe my lovely turtle gifts!
> A little white long sleeve vest that has pale pink polka dots on, and says Little Sister, and a magnet (which,by the way Cat, I collect!!) which says ''A daughter is just a little girl who grows up to be your best friend'' and a lovely card!
> My mum was at mine, and said she wishes she had known people like you guys whilst she went through her pregnancies!
> So thankyou very much Kit, you made my day xx


awww sounds adorable like mine lissy:cloud9:




Crunchie said:


> Jaynie !! Well done clever girl !!!!
> 
> I have turtle mail -- dh has called .... I'm running home at 5 !!!!

Bet it more kitty mailey!!!:happydance:


----------



## emandi

Well done Jaynie, you clever turtle :thumbup:.
:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: Hayles - it's just an admin job. I've done admin before and you know where you stand with it. It doesn't involve a lot of work with people like Sezi's customers or in fact customers at all. I'm dead made up because remember I told you I was on a course in September, well this kind of ties in with that! 

I can't stop being happy! 

I suspect that mine is from Kitteh - when my nana text me to say I had turtle mail she said 'sender: Catriona Thomson' I suspect that's Kit!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> I have Kitty mail:happydance:thankyou so so much Kit and your card was so lovely:hugs:also i love,love,love the tail on the back of the suit:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230609

HOWWWWWWWW CUTEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :baby: Will love it!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm just on :cloud9: I haven't worked full time since i left uni all my jobs have been part time and not quite full time (in a school) and I am so looking forward to the caaaaash! The routine is great for me too. I think I should always work full time or no time :haha: I need to be absorbed in stuff and I am so pleased that they have offered the 15k and not 14k as there's an appraisal 3 months in to it :smug: It doesn't sound a lot but it'll be better with the new tax rules and Adam gets £21k with overtime we could have £40k to play with :shock: will be good for a bebe, no?
> 
> Just working out whether to leave ttc for a month so I don't have to announce a pregnancy quite so soon. :shrug: I do want a baby though :shrug:

Jaynie..it all sounds absolutely amazing :cloud9: What I'd be doing over the next three months is working extremely hard to impress the pants off them..become indispensable, then if you get preggy very quickly, you'll have them on side as they'll want you to continue/come back - not that it means you have to of course. It's just fantastic! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Congratulations Jaynie, I'm really happy for you-although it was clearly highly deserved, so I'm not altogether surprised :) x
> However, what did surprise me, and bring me to tears-was arriving home to a beautifully wrapped package from none other than Kitty Cat!!! I can't upload photo's as my memory card is shot, BUT I shall describe my lovely turtle gifts!
> A little white long sleeve vest that has pale pink polka dots on, and says Little Sister, and a magnet (which,by the way Cat, I collect!!) which says ''A daughter is just a little girl who grows up to be your best friend'' and a lovely card!
> My mum was at mine, and said she wishes she had known people like you guys whilst she went through her pregnancies!
> So thankyou very much Kit, you made my day xx

Ah you are so welcome and it's completely my pleasure Lissy :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> I have Kitty mail:happydance:thankyou so so much Kit and your card was so lovely:hugs:also i love,love,love the tail on the back of the suit:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230609

So glad you like it Hayley....if they'd had 2 I'd have got one for another little boy who might appear sometime soon (I know I'd be taking a chance though :haha:) The tail is cute eh? :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

On bus back from town, have raw materials to make our Turtle. over and out


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> On bus back from town, have raw materials to make our Turtle. over and out

Yay! Let the turtletainment commence :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks again new congratulators! :haha:

Kit it is somewhat of a dilemma.. I suspect as it is a three month temp contract to start with that I should 'hold off' on this month even if it kills me. But actually I should discuss this with Adam when he returns THEN when/if I get issued a full time if I fall in the first month TTC since MC I will be only 8 weeks when they offer me permanent and I can sign on a line and then reveal 3 - 4 weeks later a surprise pregnancy :haha: again it all depends on Adam and the fact that I'd be gutted should the job not become a permanent job... KWIM? Decisions decisions....


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks again new congratulators! :haha:
> 
> Kit it is somewhat of a dilemma.. I suspect as it is a three month temp contract to start with that I should 'hold off' on this month even if it kills me. But actually I should discuss this with Adam when he returns THEN when/if I get issued a full time if I fall in the first month TTC since MC I will be only 8 weeks when they offer me permanent and I can sign on a line and then reveal 3 - 4 weeks later a surprise pregnancy :haha: again it all depends on Adam and the fact that I'd be gutted should the job not become a permanent job... KWIM? Decisions decisions....

Hmm, yes I see your point though either way, kick some ass over this temporary contract period to put you in the best possible position of strength :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I guess i'm relying a lot on the fact that I will fall this month. Yet I might not... Plus with a bebe in tow me and adam would live legitimately anyway because they wouldn't stop my benefit should we have a bebe (I mean like he'd get working tax and all that)... I might not fall this month and I can't hurt anyone if I NTNP can I? An NTNP-er that uses a thermometer and CBFM and OPK's :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :wave:

:wave:


----------



## Mollykins

So many happenings! 

Trin, fab lines!

B, yay for raw turtle material.... even if that sounds a bit odd.... :-k

Gorge turtle gifts. :thumbup:

Jaynie, yay for the job :yipee:

April, are all right love?

Everyone else, hello I nuv you. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit - thank you so much for the lovely gifts and card !!! 

So lovely .... Made me all teary... Pics to follow when allowed the laptop 


Thank you thank you thank you !


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I got the job.... :happydance: :beer: :wine: :wohoo: :yipee:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif

*YOOOOOOOUUUUUPIE! YOU WERE DA BEST JAYNIE!!*

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifWow it's Scottish Christmas too!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif

What gorge gifts Kit:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: Scottish Christmas :haha:

It's funny how I've posted the turtle mail at different times but they all seem to be being received at the same time :shrug: There are some overseas turtle parcels still to be received :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> :haha: Scottish Christmas :haha:
> 
> It's funny how I've posted the turtle mail at different times but they all seem to be being received at the same time :shrug: There are some overseas turtle parcels still to be received :thumbup:

:shock: you don't say.... overseas eh? :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can I bore you all by sharing my calculations? You see depending on if my cycle is a regular one then things are looking less than ideal for the holiday conception baby, since I'll be O-ing the weekend we go away:dohh: So basically won't be doing any bd-ing the night before we go since DH will be stressing and loading the car and probably not the night we arrive since after all that travelling and tent erection there won't be much willy erection.:shrug: Plus it would put me in a rather awkward 2WW position, doing all the bad holiday things! So I've been thinking, this first month back in the ttc saddle may end up being a Jaynie style one, NTNP but with all the equipment:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Scottish Christmas :haha:
> 
> It's funny how I've posted the turtle mail at different times but they all seem to be being received at the same time :shrug: There are some overseas turtle parcels still to be received :thumbup:
> 
> :shock: you don't say.... overseas eh? :-kClick to expand...

I was just wondering if the English Channel counted as sea:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Can I bore you all by sharing my calculations? You see depending on if my cycle is a regular one then things are looking less than ideal for the holiday conception baby, since I'll be O-ing the weekend we go away:dohh: So basically won't be doing any bd-ing the night before we go since DH will be stressing and loading the car and probably not the night we arrive since after all that travelling and tent erection there won't be much willy erection.:shrug: Plus it would put me in a rather awkward 2WW position, doing all the bad holiday things! So I've been thinking, this first month back in the ttc saddle may end up being a Jaynie style one, NTNP but with all the equipment:fool:

Not boring. A girl must have a plan! I would say ntnp is probably the best (maybe the moon will align for you too :haha:) until you get back :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Scottish Christmas :haha:
> 
> It's funny how I've posted the turtle mail at different times but they all seem to be being received at the same time :shrug: There are some overseas turtle parcels still to be received :thumbup:
> 
> :shock: you don't say.... overseas eh? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I was just wondering if the English Channel counted as sea:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I ended up walking for an hour and a half into town in the sweltering heat which is annoying because I'm not going to change a million things for ttc but cutting out endurance sport is one of the things I will do! Silly bus, got one home though:thumbup: 

I was struck today by how many pairs of red shoes/boots I have and how different they are from one another, I might post a pic later:-k And that's not including my red Converse which died a couple of years ago:cry:


----------



## Essie

I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Can I bore you all by sharing my calculations? You see depending on if my cycle is a regular one then things are looking less than ideal for the holiday conception baby, since I'll be O-ing the weekend we go away:dohh: So basically won't be doing any bd-ing the night before we go since DH will be stressing and loading the car and probably not the night we arrive since after all that travelling and tent erection there won't be much willy erection.:shrug: Plus it would put me in a rather awkward 2WW position, doing all the bad holiday things! So I've been thinking, this first month back in the ttc saddle may end up being a Jaynie style one, NTNP but with all the equipment:fool:
> 
> Not boring. A girl must have a plan! I would say ntnp is probably the best (maybe the moon will align for you too :haha:) until you get back :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too:thumbup: I don't want to a) sour the start of a much awaited holiday and b) put him off the idea!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Inspiration for imminently birthing turtles

Gisele Bundchen 
Gisele just had her son Benjamin in early December and not only did she deliver her baby at home, without drugs but it didnt hurt in the slightest. She told the Brazilian TV channel Fantasticoshe that, my delivery was in a bath tub, in water, I wanted to have a home birth. I wanted to be very aware and present during the birth I didnt want to be drugged up. So I did a lot of preparation, I did yoga and meditation, so I managed to have a very tranquil birth at home.e. She continued to say, The whole time my mind was focused in each contraction on the thought my baby is closer to coming out. It wasnt like this is so painful. So I transformed that intense feeling into a hope of seeing him.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Full moon 2 days before we leave, new moon the day we get back! Old moon holiday!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Inspiration for imminently birthing turtles
> 
> Gisele Bundchen
> Gisele just had her son Benjamin in early December and not only did she deliver her baby at home, without drugs but it didnt hurt in the slightest. She told the Brazilian TV channel Fantasticoshe that, my delivery was in a bath tub, in water, I wanted to have a home birth. I wanted to be very aware and present during the birth I didnt want to be drugged up. So I did a lot of preparation, I did yoga and meditation, so I managed to have a very tranquil birth at home.e. She continued to say, The whole time my mind was focused in each contraction on the thought my baby is closer to coming out. It wasnt like this is so painful. So I transformed that intense feeling into a hope of seeing him.

Some people are so bloody perfect- get the looks and the body and the money and the birthing karma:growlmad:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Inspiration for imminently birthing turtles
> 
> Gisele Bundchen
> Gisele just had her son Benjamin in early December and not only did she deliver her baby at home, without drugs but it didnt hurt in the slightest. She told the Brazilian TV channel Fantasticoshe that, my delivery was in a bath tub, in water, I wanted to have a home birth. I wanted to be very aware and present during the birth I didnt want to be drugged up. So I did a lot of preparation, I did yoga and meditation, so I managed to have a very tranquil birth at home.e. She continued to say, The whole time my mind was focused in each contraction on the thought my baby is closer to coming out. It wasnt like this is so painful. So I transformed that intense feeling into a hope of seeing him.

Sounds like a perfect birth :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.

I do that anyway:shrug: But don't worry, once you have baby all the feel good hormones will kick in if you're breastfeeding:cloud9: Are you breastfeeding by the way?


----------



## firstbaby25

Fanks monkey :hugs: OH agrees with NTNP but this life of money, at least maternity pay is so much better than one without it for ALL parties that are or may be concerned! So I think I might, give it a Trin go. I'm not badgering for fertile :sex: at all but if I am to get jumped... Well, who knows what might happen! It's the same with me B - going for it this month means I don't even get to feel the job out and gauge how people will react to pregnancy as I O on Monday... Start day!

I have beautituous turtle mail from kit too!! It's a pretty bracelet and lovely card, I think Kits a bit of an oracle cause she's said 'good things are coming' spooooky...


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.
> 
> I do that anyway:shrug: But don't worry, once you have baby all the feel good hormones will kick in if you're breastfeeding:cloud9: Are you breastfeeding by the way?Click to expand...

I am planning to breastfeed :thumbup: I will await those feel-good hormones then. Normally I'm a bit of a crier, but not generally over something like that. There's an advert on tv for a donkey charity helping poor donkeys abroad, and they show the little baby donkey all sad and skinny - that had me in floods!


----------



## TrinityMom

Bethany! DH found this today and it is SOOO funny

"the Monkey is on the branch" :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1sQkEfAdfY


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Can I bore you all by sharing my calculations? You see depending on if my cycle is a regular one then things are looking less than ideal for the holiday conception baby, since I'll be O-ing the weekend we go away:dohh: So basically won't be doing any bd-ing the night before we go since DH will be stressing and loading the car and probably not the night we arrive since after all that travelling and tent erection there won't be much willy erection.:shrug: Plus it would put me in a rather awkward 2WW position, doing all the bad holiday things! So I've been thinking, this first month back in the ttc saddle may end up being a Jaynie style one, NTNP but with all the equipment:fool:

Soooooo, does this mean you'll just let whatever happens around O happen for this cycle but then go for big crackboom action military styley therafter?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Scottish Christmas :haha:
> 
> It's funny how I've posted the turtle mail at different times but they all seem to be being received at the same time :shrug: There are some overseas turtle parcels still to be received :thumbup:
> 
> :shock: you don't say.... overseas eh? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I was just wondering if the English Channel counted as sea:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.
> 
> I do that anyway:shrug: But don't worry, once you have baby all the feel good hormones will kick in if you're breastfeeding:cloud9: Are you breastfeeding by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I am planning to breastfeed :thumbup: I will await those feel-good hormones then. Normally I'm a bit of a crier, but not generally over something like that. There's an advert on tv for a donkey charity helping poor donkeys abroad, and they show the little baby donkey all sad and skinny - that had me in floods!Click to expand...

When you settle in for a feed you'll feel like a rasta man who's been smoking dope in the sunshine all day:thumbup: I cry at things like that too! Oh and at sporting events, National Athems on the podium always get me in floods!:sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.

You know, I'm fairly ok emotion wise at the mo' but it's funny how the silliest thing catches you off guard and before you know it you're :cry: I think at our stage of baby cooking, it's allowed. In fact, at any stage of baby cooking really :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Inspiration for imminently birthing turtles
> 
> Gisele Bundchen
> Gisele just had her son Benjamin in early December and not only did she deliver her baby at home, without drugs but it didnt hurt in the slightest. She told the Brazilian TV channel Fantasticoshe that, my delivery was in a bath tub, in water, I wanted to have a home birth. I wanted to be very aware and present during the birth I didnt want to be drugged up. So I did a lot of preparation, I did yoga and meditation, so I managed to have a very tranquil birth at home.e. She continued to say, The whole time my mind was focused in each contraction on the thought my baby is closer to coming out. It wasnt like this is so painful. So I transformed that intense feeling into a hope of seeing him.

I've placed my order :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.
> 
> I do that anyway:shrug: But don't worry, once you have baby all the feel good hormones will kick in if you're breastfeeding:cloud9: Are you breastfeeding by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I am planning to breastfeed :thumbup: I will await those feel-good hormones then. Normally I'm a bit of a crier, but not generally over something like that. There's an advert on tv for a donkey charity helping poor donkeys abroad, and they show the little baby donkey all sad and skinny - that had me in floods!Click to expand...

I've seen that.....it's soooo :sad2: but I can very easily be reduced to tears by scenes of animal abuse or neglect :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Can I bore you all by sharing my calculations? You see depending on if my cycle is a regular one then things are looking less than ideal for the holiday conception baby, since I'll be O-ing the weekend we go away:dohh: So basically won't be doing any bd-ing the night before we go since DH will be stressing and loading the car and probably not the night we arrive since after all that travelling and tent erection there won't be much willy erection.:shrug: Plus it would put me in a rather awkward 2WW position, doing all the bad holiday things! So I've been thinking, this first month back in the ttc saddle may end up being a Jaynie style one, NTNP but with all the equipment:fool:
> 
> Soooooo, does this mean you'll just let whatever happens around O happen for this cycle but then go for big crackboom action military styley therafter?:shrug:Click to expand...

Well yes this first round is a rehearsal, but next round I'm still not bringing out my whole Army. This is going to be more of a peace operation than the last one, but Crackboom we will:thumbup: I'm feeling good. I'm feeling like a big fat juicy ginnied fertile myrtle:thumbup: (They say so much comes from the mind:wacko: I'm working on it, I'm working on it)


----------



## Sarachka

hello everyone. I feel like I have a million things to say and can't remember any of them :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

*Congratulations Jaynie! Here's a cheery little encouragement!*

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_I2uQkGxIykM/TUOZAx60IhI/AAAAAAAAOLs/nZiRCsQHFaA/s1600/2d38e64c2de82fff4b937ba2d47496fb.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Bethany! DH found this today and it is SOOO funny
> 
> "the Monkey is on the branch" :rofl:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1sQkEfAdfY

:rofl: That's b-r-i-l-l!!! I MUST show DH when he gets home:haha: My bro does a thing for DH like that about 'the monkey is eating a banana' (Present Continuous lesson:haha:) so he'll love the joke:happydance: Executive Transvestite:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Congratulations Jaynie! Here's a cheery little encouragement!*
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_I2uQkGxIykM/TUOZAx60IhI/AAAAAAAAOLs/nZiRCsQHFaA/s1600/2d38e64c2de82fff4b937ba2d47496fb.png

OMG that's so funny https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/rire-20060614.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sniggering like a sniggering thinghttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/rire-20060614.gif

But I sooooo empathise!! I had swivelling chairs at work, and I had to remember to get up and walk across to my executive students if they needed help and not roll myself still sitting down to them like a kid and doing that frog thing with my legshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/rire-20060614.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka i hope your cheque has arrived? My mum should have sent it way back?:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going for Body Talk tomorrow :thumbup: first one since _knowing_ I'm pregnant. She asked how I was feeling and I said, honestly, terrified :argh: so hopefully I will be feeling peachy and relaxed after tomorrow's session

Funny, typing 'I'm pregnant' feels weird. I don't refer to myself as pregnant yet :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Bethany! DH found this today and it is SOOO funny
> 
> "the Monkey is on the branch" :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: That's b-r-i-l-l!!! I MUST show DH when he gets home:haha: My bro does a thing for DH like that about 'the monkey is eating a banana' (Present Continuous lesson:haha:) so he'll love the joke:happydance: Executive Transvestite:haha:Click to expand...

Made me think of your German phrases too :haha: I love Eddie Izzard. I saw him live last year :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Look! Look! :yipee: I am on my LAPPY!!!! I mean... you can't see that but.... YAYAYAY!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Look! Look! :yipee: I am on my LAPPY!!!! I mean... you can't see that but.... YAYAYAY!

:happydance:Yay Lappy!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh poop. It crashed. :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.thecourier.co.uk/News/D...-prevents-baby-ricci-making-a-big-splash.html


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka i hope your cheque has arrived? My mum should have sent it way back?:shrug:

Bethany yes sorry I meant to tell you it had arrived!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going for Body Talk tomorrow :thumbup: first one since _knowing_ I'm pregnant. She asked how I was feeling and I said, honestly, terrified :argh: so hopefully I will be feeling peachy and relaxed after tomorrow's session
> 
> Funny, typing 'I'm pregnant' feels weird. I don't refer to myself as pregnant yet :shrug:

...but you are pregnant my dear :shhh:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.
> 
> You know, I'm fairly ok emotion wise at the mo' but it's funny how the silliest thing catches you off guard and before you know it you're :cry: I think at our stage of baby cooking, it's allowed. In fact, at any stage of baby cooking really :haha:Click to expand...

Agreed :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.
> 
> I do that anyway:shrug: But don't worry, once you have baby all the feel good hormones will kick in if you're breastfeeding:cloud9: Are you breastfeeding by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I am planning to breastfeed :thumbup: I will await those feel-good hormones then. Normally I'm a bit of a crier, but not generally over something like that. There's an advert on tv for a donkey charity helping poor donkeys abroad, and they show the little baby donkey all sad and skinny - that had me in floods!Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen that.....it's soooo :sad2: but I can very easily be reduced to tears by scenes of animal abuse or neglect :nope:Click to expand...

Anything about animals, even just animals that look a bit sad makes me :sad2: I would take home every animal I see if DH would allow it!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Look! Look! :yipee: I am on my LAPPY!!!! I mean... you can't see that but.... YAYAYAY!

:wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for Body Talk tomorrow :thumbup: first one since _knowing_ I'm pregnant. She asked how I was feeling and I said, honestly, terrified :argh: so hopefully I will be feeling peachy and relaxed after tomorrow's session
> 
> Funny, typing 'I'm pregnant' feels weird. I don't refer to myself as pregnant yet :shrug:
> 
> ...but you are pregnant my dear :shhh:Click to expand...

Yes, this I know :haha: -it's the "for how long?" that stops me thinking it


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh poop. It crashed. :growlmad:

:sadangel:


----------



## Sarachka

The lady at work who died was so lovely, she went in for weight loss surgery, I think maybe gastric by pass. She was out of hospital Friday and doing well, then was re-admitted over the weekend not feeling well and apparently it had released toxins into her system ... or something. Her poor husband and parents. She was an only child and her and her hubby didn't have kids so they're all alone now :cry: :cry: :cry:

As for my BFF, his wife is still in a bad way but 'stable'.

OH's BFF burnt himself badly over the weekend, 25% of his body has severe burns, so OH is upset and stressed about that.

So OH is upset and depressed about a few things and came home in one of his "dark moods" that we see every couple of months. They always totally trip me out and really put me on edge. All I know is something happened yesterday that has made him really angry with himself and he didn't want to talk about it last night bc he'd drunk his pain away and was wasted. I really worry about him when he's like this. No one's perfect, we all have our demons but he never seems to work on his. He hates certain things about himself but is so overwhelmed by them that he doesn't know where to start, so he doesn't, and the cycle continues. I know yesterday probably involved [my] money. I love him so much and would stick by him and get him help etc etc etc but I am getting so depressed myself with everything, him never being home, I am always so so so so lonely, I just don't know how much more of it all I can take. I really feel like it's too much for me to take at the moment, it's making me ill. All I can do is cry and pop pills and sleep.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for Body Talk tomorrow :thumbup: first one since _knowing_ I'm pregnant. She asked how I was feeling and I said, honestly, terrified :argh: so hopefully I will be feeling peachy and relaxed after tomorrow's session
> 
> Funny, typing 'I'm pregnant' feels weird. I don't refer to myself as pregnant yet :shrug:
> 
> ...but you are pregnant my dear :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this I know :haha: -it's the "for how long?" that stops me thinking itClick to expand...

I know Trin..didn't mean to be flippant. I totally understand :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> The lady at work who died was so lovely, she went in for weight loss surgery, I think maybe gastric by pass. She was out of hospital Friday and doing well, then was re-admitted over the weekend not feeling well and apparently it had released toxins into her system ... or something. Her poor husband and parents. She was an only child and her and her hubby didn't have kids so they're all alone now :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> As for my BFF, his wife is still in a bad way but 'stable'.
> 
> OH's BFF burnt himself badly over the weekend, 25% of his body has severe burns, so OH is upset and stressed about that.
> 
> So OH is upset and depressed about a few things and came home in one of his "dark moods" that we see every couple of months. They always totally trip me out and really put me on edge. All I know is something happened yesterday that has made him really angry with himself and he didn't want to talk about it last night bc he'd drunk his pain away and was wasted. I really worry about him when he's like this. No one's perfect, we all have our demons but he never seems to work on his. He hates certain things about himself but is so overwhelmed by them that he doesn't know where to start, so he doesn't, and the cycle continues. I know yesterday probably involved [my] money. I love him so much and would stick by him and get him help etc etc etc but I am getting so depressed myself with everything, him never being home, I am always so so so so lonely, I just don't know how much more of it all I can take. I really feel like it's too much for me to take at the moment, it's making me ill. All I can do is cry and pop pills and sleep.

Sarah I'm so sorry :hugs: I wish there was something we could say that would make it better :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> The lady at work who died was so lovely, she went in for weight loss surgery, I think maybe gastric by pass. She was out of hospital Friday and doing well, then was re-admitted over the weekend not feeling well and apparently it had released toxins into her system ... or something. Her poor husband and parents. She was an only child and her and her hubby didn't have kids so they're all alone now :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> As for my BFF, his wife is still in a bad way but 'stable'.
> 
> OH's BFF burnt himself badly over the weekend, 25% of his body has severe burns, so OH is upset and stressed about that.
> 
> So OH is upset and depressed about a few things and came home in one of his "dark moods" that we see every couple of months. They always totally trip me out and really put me on edge. All I know is something happened yesterday that has made him really angry with himself and he didn't want to talk about it last night bc he'd drunk his pain away and was wasted. I really worry about him when he's like this. No one's perfect, we all have our demons but he never seems to work on his. He hates certain things about himself but is so overwhelmed by them that he doesn't know where to start, so he doesn't, and the cycle continues. I know yesterday probably involved [my] money. I love him so much and would stick by him and get him help etc etc etc but I am getting so depressed myself with everything, him never being home, I am always so so so so lonely, I just don't know how much more of it all I can take. I really feel like it's too much for me to take at the moment, it's making me ill. All I can do is cry and pop pills and sleep.

So sorry m'love....wish we could help :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> The lady at work who died was so lovely, she went in for weight loss surgery, I think maybe gastric by pass. She was out of hospital Friday and doing well, then was re-admitted over the weekend not feeling well and apparently it had released toxins into her system ... or something. Her poor husband and parents. She was an only child and her and her hubby didn't have kids so they're all alone now :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> As for my BFF, his wife is still in a bad way but 'stable'.
> 
> OH's BFF burnt himself badly over the weekend, 25% of his body has severe burns, so OH is upset and stressed about that.
> 
> So OH is upset and depressed about a few things and came home in one of his "dark moods" that we see every couple of months. They always totally trip me out and really put me on edge. All I know is something happened yesterday that has made him really angry with himself and he didn't want to talk about it last night bc he'd drunk his pain away and was wasted. I really worry about him when he's like this. No one's perfect, we all have our demons but he never seems to work on his. He hates certain things about himself but is so overwhelmed by them that he doesn't know where to start, so he doesn't, and the cycle continues. I know yesterday probably involved [my] money. I love him so much and would stick by him and get him help etc etc etc but I am getting so depressed myself with everything, him never being home, I am always so so so so lonely, I just don't know how much more of it all I can take. I really feel like it's too much for me to take at the moment, it's making me ill. All I can do is cry and pop pills and sleep.

Jeez Sarachka. Revolution time me thinks. I'm going to chew over this post for a bit

I nuv you:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for Body Talk tomorrow :thumbup: first one since _knowing_ I'm pregnant. She asked how I was feeling and I said, honestly, terrified :argh: so hopefully I will be feeling peachy and relaxed after tomorrow's session
> 
> Funny, typing 'I'm pregnant' feels weird. I don't refer to myself as pregnant yet :shrug:
> 
> ...but you are pregnant my dear :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this I know :haha: -it's the "for how long?" that stops me thinking itClick to expand...

Look Trin, you've got to face the facts here. You're not going to be pregnant _forever_:wacko: At some point you've just got to accept that 9 months is ok:shrug: Ok it could be better, you could be an elephant and have a 3 yr gestation but you know Trin, 9 months is already pretty good, and good is good, right?:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

I don't ever want to leave him, but nor do I want to live the life we are right now, forever. See he knows he *has* to change, he *wants *to change, but just can't see how to do it, which makes him even angrier at himself. I feel like I haven't seen him for days, we haven't spent any time together really in over a week. He'll be home after I've gone to bed. I'm depressed. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG think how much pregnant elephants much stress?:shock: They don't get their first scan until after one year!:fool:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I don't ever want to leave him, but nor do I want to live the life we are right now, forever. See he knows he *has* to change, he *wants *to change, but just can't see how to do it, which makes him even angrier at himself. I feel like I haven't seen him for days, we haven't spent any time together really in over a week. He'll be home after I've gone to bed. I'm depressed. I just don't know what to do.

It's only a suggestion..but maybe you could both start by breaking the routine of the things that cause the biggest problems i.e. does OH really need to stay out so late so you regularly don't see each other? Maybe you could point out how hard this would make things when you have a baby? I know from the things he's said that he really wants to be a dad, so maybe this would strike a chord with him? :shrug: I just know that everything in a relationship is so much harder when you're in a rut.


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.
> 
> I do that anyway:shrug: But don't worry, once you have baby all the feel good hormones will kick in if you're breastfeeding:cloud9: Are you breastfeeding by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I am planning to breastfeed :thumbup: I will await those feel-good hormones then. Normally I'm a bit of a crier, but not generally over something like that. There's an advert on tv for a donkey charity helping poor donkeys abroad, and they show the little baby donkey all sad and skinny - that had me in floods!Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen that.....it's soooo :sad2: but I can very easily be reduced to tears by scenes of animal abuse or neglect :nope:Click to expand...

I find these things very upsetting,but this really reminded me of my sister, who last christmas got drunk and was in floods of tears mumbling 'they never get back up' which was a line from the donkey advert.
Now, I apologise that this probably is just rambling, but I STILL find it funny!


----------



## Essie

Sarah I'm so sorry :hugs: As Trin said, I wish there was something I could say :nope:


----------



## poas

Sorry you are having a crap time of it Sarachka- it sounds like a really horrible time you are having and that you are not in a great place. I hope you are back in the sunshine of life again soon xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit's right there, daddies can't behave like that. Hold on I'm switching onto the lappy


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so over-emotional. DH and I were discussing what we would do if we won the euromillions jackpot, and i disagreed with something he said which resulted in me bursting into tears :cry: I blame the baby entirely.
> 
> I do that anyway:shrug: But don't worry, once you have baby all the feel good hormones will kick in if you're breastfeeding:cloud9: Are you breastfeeding by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I am planning to breastfeed :thumbup: I will await those feel-good hormones then. Normally I'm a bit of a crier, but not generally over something like that. There's an advert on tv for a donkey charity helping poor donkeys abroad, and they show the little baby donkey all sad and skinny - that had me in floods!Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen that.....it's soooo :sad2: but I can very easily be reduced to tears by scenes of animal abuse or neglect :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I find these things very upsetting,but this really reminded me of my sister, who last christmas got drunk and was in floods of tears mumbling 'they never get back up' which was a line from the donkey advert.
> Now, I apologise that this probably is just rambling, but I STILL find it funny!Click to expand...

I can imagine the drunken ramblings :drunk: but what a strange thing to tumble out? :haha:


----------



## Essie

Right, dinner time for me :munch: Won't tell you what I'm having or else Crunchies work friend will probably hunt me down and yell at me :haha: Think DH may request the laptop is shut down now so this may be night night from me :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, night night Essie. Enjoy din dins and sleepytime :sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for Body Talk tomorrow :thumbup: first one since _knowing_ I'm pregnant. She asked how I was feeling and I said, honestly, terrified :argh: so hopefully I will be feeling peachy and relaxed after tomorrow's session
> 
> Funny, typing 'I'm pregnant' feels weird. I don't refer to myself as pregnant yet :shrug:
> 
> ...but you are pregnant my dear :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this I know :haha: -it's the "for how long?" that stops me thinking itClick to expand...
> 
> Look Trin, you've got to face the facts here. You're not going to be pregnant _forever_:wacko: At some point you've just got to accept that 9 months is ok:shrug: Ok it could be better, you could be an elephant and have a 3 yr gestation but you know Trin, 9 months is already pretty good, and good is good, right?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh alright! When you put it like that 9 months is not too bad :haha: (just exactly what I'm wishing for)

And Kit, I didn't think you were being flippant at all :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I don't ever want to leave him, but nor do I want to live the life we are right now, forever. See he knows he *has* to change, he *wants *to change, but just can't see how to do it, which makes him even angrier at himself. I feel like I haven't seen him for days, we haven't spent any time together really in over a week. He'll be home after I've gone to bed. I'm depressed. I just don't know what to do.

Would he go for couples counselling? Or is that too touchy-feely?


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Right, dinner time for me :munch: Won't tell you what I'm having or else Crunchies work friend will probably hunt me down and yell at me :haha: Think DH may request the laptop is shut down now so this may be night night from me :flower:

Night Essie

I had veg stirfry...followed by toast with cherry jam and cheese :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right, dinner time for me :munch: Won't tell you what I'm having or else Crunchies work friend will probably hunt me down and yell at me :haha: Think DH may request the laptop is shut down now so this may be night night from me :flower:
> 
> Night Essie
> 
> I had veg stirfry...followed by toast with cherry jam and cheese :blush:Click to expand...

Interesting combo Trin :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right, dinner time for me :munch: Won't tell you what I'm having or else Crunchies work friend will probably hunt me down and yell at me :haha: Think DH may request the laptop is shut down now so this may be night night from me :flower:
> 
> Night Essie
> 
> I had veg stirfry...followed by toast with cherry jam and cheese :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting combo Trin :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well there wasn't really enough stirfry for everyone to feel full so everyone had toast afterwards
I think it's the cold but the boys are eating SOOO much! Yesterday there were 2 1/2 loaves of bread. Between the boys, the gardener and the maid there was nothing left when I got home. And they'd had 2 minute noodles, cup a soup and crunchies...after HUGE bowls of oats for breakfast:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right, dinner time for me :munch: Won't tell you what I'm having or else Crunchies work friend will probably hunt me down and yell at me :haha: Think DH may request the laptop is shut down now so this may be night night from me :flower:
> 
> Night Essie
> 
> I had veg stirfry...followed by toast with cherry jam and cheese :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting combo Trin :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well there wasn't really enough stirfry for everyone to feel full so everyone had toast afterwards
> I think it's the cold but the boys are eating SOOO much! Yesterday there were 2 1/2 loaves of bread. Between the boys, the gardener and the maid there was nothing left when I got home. And they'd had 2 minute noodles, cup a soup and crunchies...after HUGE bowls of oats for breakfast:wacko:Click to expand...

Whoah! Hungry, growing boys....and gardener.....and maid :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi there just caught up from earlier and I'm swollen + exhausted so will check in tomorrow goodnight lovelys

Sarachka I will pm you sorry your having a rough time again big hug from moi

Xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Hayley..hope you get a good sleep m'love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm feeling frustrated.... some days I want to hang a sign on my door that says, "I'm on strike." And then crawl under my blankets and sleep. sigh. 

Sarachka my dear one, I hope you are soon able to effectively articulate your feelings to your OH. Obvious that things need to change; I hope you two can get it all figured out. :hugs:

Trin, you gain a new week every Thursday... like me. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm feeling frustrated.... some days I want to hang a sign on my door that says, "I'm on strike." And then crawl under my blankets and sleep. sigh.
> 
> Sarachka my dear one, I hope you are soon able to effectively articulate your feelings to your OH. Obvious that things need to change; I hope you two can get it all figured out. :hugs:
> 
> Trin, you gain a new week every Thursday... like me. :flower:

Molly...sorry you're feeling under pressure too lovely. Life is stinky sometimes eh? Big :hugs: for you.

How did yesterday go?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka it's easy for me to say what I'd do in a situation I'm not in. I've written about 8 replies here and deleted them, and have come down to a raw feeling that can your OH not pull his socks up and stop treating you like poofuck? Oh it's so hard though. I've always been impatient with demons. Oh my oh my I care for you so and you've got me stumped here:shrug: I personally am a proud bitch, so anyone who was making me that unhappy I would kick out the nearest door, or walk out myself. But you're in love and love is such a mighty mighty thing. Stumped stumped stumped.


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Trin, but I don't think he would because he doesn't see that there is a problem with 'us' and that his behaviour as such an affect on me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right, dinner time for me :munch: Won't tell you what I'm having or else Crunchies work friend will probably hunt me down and yell at me :haha: Think DH may request the laptop is shut down now so this may be night night from me :flower:
> 
> Night Essie
> 
> I had veg stirfry...followed by toast with cherry jam and cheese :blush:Click to expand...

Toast after dinner is a sign that you're enjoying life:thumbup: It's like eating bananas. Can you imagine a depressed person ripping open a banana and devouring it in sadness? I can't:shrug: Or a sad person vigorously buttering toast, and then putting jam on it, after dinner? I can't:shrug: Toast after dinner and bananas anytime are signs of inner joy:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right, dinner time for me :munch: Won't tell you what I'm having or else Crunchies work friend will probably hunt me down and yell at me :haha: Think DH may request the laptop is shut down now so this may be night night from me :flower:
> 
> Night Essie
> 
> I had veg stirfry...followed by toast with cherry jam and cheese :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Toast after dinner is a sign that you're enjoying life:thumbup: It's like eating bananas. Can you imagine a depressed person ripping open a banana and devouring it in sadness? I can't:shrug: Or a sad person vigorously buttering toast, and then putting jam on it, after dinner? I can't:shrug: Toast after dinner and bananas anytime are signs of inner joy:cloud9:Click to expand...

:haha: Only Munkie logic! NUV IT!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

In no way did yesterday go according to plan. Of course, what can you do when you give a 16 year old, 'scuse me *ahem* 6 year old free reign to take charge of the day? We had fun and twas not a single dull moment. Today, we are going to go to the grocery store and buy all the ingredients to make her "perfect cake momma". :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> In no way did yesterday go according to plan. Of course, what can you do when you give a 16 year old, 'scuse me *ahem* 6 year old free reign to take charge of the day? We had fun and twas not a single dull moment. Today, we are going to go to the grocery store and buy all the ingredients to make her "perfect cake momma". :)

:haha:

Hope it was all good if not exactly to plan - what will "the perfect cake" be made of?


----------



## Mollykins

B, my confession: I can not say "yams" without smiling.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> In no way did yesterday go according to plan. Of course, what can you do when you give a 16 year old, 'scuse me *ahem* 6 year old free reign to take charge of the day? We had fun and twas not a single dull moment. Today, we are going to go to the grocery store and buy all the ingredients to make her "perfect cake momma". :)
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hope it was all good if not exactly to plan - what will "the perfect cake" be made of?Click to expand...

I haven't the foggiest. :shrug: when I asked she patted me on the arm and said, "you'll see."


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> In no way did yesterday go according to plan. Of course, what can you do when you give a 16 year old, 'scuse me *ahem* 6 year old free reign to take charge of the day? We had fun and twas not a single dull moment. Today, we are going to go to the grocery store and buy all the ingredients to make her "perfect cake momma". :)
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hope it was all good if not exactly to plan - what will "the perfect cake" be made of?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't the foggiest. :shrug: when I asked she patted me on the arm and said, "you'll see."Click to expand...

Ooo, mysterious little one isn't she!?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> In no way did yesterday go according to plan. Of course, what can you do when you give a 16 year old, 'scuse me *ahem* 6 year old free reign to take charge of the day? We had fun and twas not a single dull moment. Today, we are going to go to the grocery store and buy all the ingredients to make her "perfect cake momma". :)
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hope it was all good if not exactly to plan - what will "the perfect cake" be made of?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't the foggiest. :shrug: when I asked she patted me on the arm and said, "you'll see."Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, mysterious little one isn't she!?Click to expand...

Too true, she loves surprises. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, my confession: I can not say "yams" without smiling.

Let me see- yams yams yams yams yams :D:D:D:D:D Yes "yams" is good too! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, my confession: I can not say "yams" without smiling.
> 
> Let me see- yams yams yams yams yams :D:D:D:D:D Yes "yams" is good too! :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: on the bananas bit for a mo', I spoke with my aunt last night and she was eating a frozen banana dipped in dark chocolate and nuts. She said she was needing a happy food. Munkie theory proven! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have to go to bed, the bridge of my nose where Holly head butted it yesterday is really throbbing:wacko: It's been hurting all day and been giving me a dizzy sinusy feeling but has come on worse tonight so I'm off to sleep off my nose ache:thumbup:

Nuv you all lovelies:kiss:xxxxx Sleep tight:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, my confession: I can not say "yams" without smiling.
> 
> Let me see- yams yams yams yams yams :D:D:D:D:D Yes "yams" is good too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: on the bananas bit for a mo', I spoke with my aunt last night and she was eating a frozen banana dipped in dark chocolate and nuts. She said she was needing a happy food. Munkie theory proven! :haha:Click to expand...

Too right! You just can't eat a banana and feel miserable! 'Tis not possible!:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight Munkie - hope your Glasgow kiss calms down after a restful night :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well, hope the nez feels better tomorrow.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, my confession: I can not say "yams" without smiling.
> 
> Let me see- yams yams yams yams yams :D:D:D:D:D Yes "yams" is good too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: on the bananas bit for a mo', I spoke with my aunt last night and she was eating a frozen banana dipped in dark chocolate and nuts. She said she was needing a happy food. Munkie theory proven! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Too right! You just can't eat a banana and feel miserable! 'Tis not possible!:shrug:Click to expand...

..especially if you put it in your mouth whole sideways! You can't help but smile :lol:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right, dinner time for me :munch: Won't tell you what I'm having or else Crunchies work friend will probably hunt me down and yell at me :haha: Think DH may request the laptop is shut down now so this may be night night from me :flower:
> 
> Night Essie
> 
> I had veg stirfry...followed by toast with cherry jam and cheese :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Toast after dinner is a sign that you're enjoying life:thumbup: It's like eating bananas. Can you imagine a depressed person ripping open a banana and devouring it in sadness? I can't:shrug: Or a sad person vigorously buttering toast, and then putting jam on it, after dinner? I can't:shrug: Toast after dinner and bananas anytime are signs of inner joy:cloud9:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

That visual just made me lol. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Actually I picture chronically depressed people in their PJs all day loving off toast a jam


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I have to go to bed, the bridge of my nose where Holly head butted it yesterday is really throbbing:wacko: It's been hurting all day and been giving me a dizzy sinusy feeling but has come on worse tonight so I'm off to sleep off my nose ache:thumbup:
> 
> Nuv you all lovelies:kiss:xxxxx Sleep tight:hugs:

The pain is probably aggravated by your anaemia :haha:

Good night nuv


----------



## mummyApril

sorry i missed most of you, sleep well those that have gone to bed
havent really caught up i know i should, i just dont have the energy, 
Sarah im sorry youre not happy il send you something on ps x

iv not been in the best of moods, yesterday it felt like my p.m.d.d had made an appearance which had calmed since i was pregnant, it was such a horrible feeling like i wasnt me for the day! i wont moan theres people worse off

today had really weird feeling with bubi, twice i could of sworn my waters were guna burst! and ten minutes ago i stood up and have loads of pressure in my va-va! 

im exhausted too Molly im sleeping and eating far too much and its not good, its going to be rainy for next 3 days which means i will probably sleep and eat more, even the housework is suffering! 

anyway i hope you are all ok, Kit i have been popping in to see if you have had that bebe yet but you havent lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, my confession: I can not say "yams" without smiling.
> 
> Let me see- yams yams yams yams yams :D:D:D:D:D Yes "yams" is good too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: on the bananas bit for a mo', I spoke with my aunt last night and she was eating a frozen banana dipped in dark chocolate and nuts. She said she was needing a happy food. Munkie theory proven! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Too right! You just can't eat a banana and feel miserable! 'Tis not possible!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..especially if you put it in your mouth whole sideways! You can't help but smile :lol:Click to expand...

:rofl: that nearly made me pee a bit!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Actually I picture chronically depressed people in their PJs all day loving off toast a jam

but not after dinner :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry I went off... I'll post turtle


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Actually I picture chronically depressed people in their PJs all day loving off toast a jam

Hmm, you've taken me back to my days on the residential psychiatric ward :-k (I was staff incidentally)


----------



## TrinityMom

I too must be off to bed. I have a MASSIVE bruise on my leg from my Vit B. Not nice, but then I am a pear (bruise easily :haha:)

Night night nuvs
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> sorry i missed most of you, sleep well those that have gone to bed
> havent really caught up i know i should, i just dont have the energy,
> Sarah im sorry youre not happy il send you something on ps x
> 
> iv not been in the best of moods, yesterday it felt like my p.m.d.d had made an appearance which had calmed since i was pregnant, it was such a horrible feeling like i wasnt me for the day! i wont moan theres people worse off
> 
> today had really weird feeling with bubi, twice i could of sworn my waters were guna burst! and ten minutes ago i stood up and have loads of pressure in my va-va!
> 
> im exhausted too Molly im sleeping and eating far too much and its not good, its going to be rainy for next 3 days which means i will probably sleep and eat more, even the housework is suffering!
> 
> anyway i hope you are all ok, Kit i have been popping in to see if you have had that bebe yet but you havent lol x

Hello my lovely - nope, no bebe yet! May have to serve an eviction notice!

Sorry you're also feeling a bit pooey but sounds like it hopefully won't last. I'm with you on the pressure yuckyness :nope:

Take it easy m'love :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

(I don't know how I manage to do that sometimes) 

Mail tomorrow when I have the laptop on! 

Sezi I am sorry it's so crap in your camp at the moment. I find that things can and do change and although you might not be able to live like this forever, you may be able to do it for periods of time for a while so your stubborn OH can come round as I know you love that 'idiot' as much as you say you do. I'm like B personally but even she said love is such a funny thing... I could do better than my OH but I don't love other people like I do him. Sometimes, even, some of the things I think I'd change in a heart beat turn out to be a reason why I love him so... I think bearing all you've said in mind (echoed above) and the fact that you don't want to end it means you have no choice but to hope something good happens for him soon, because soon if what you say is true you will want to end it... There's only so much people can take. I truly hope it doesn't come to that just illustrating that it won't be too bad, if you one day realise you have to end it you won't be as sad as the prospect seems now :hugs: and a shut load of love. Me :nope: like miserable lovers...

:hi: April sorry to hear you feel crap :hug:

Night B and essie and other retirers :howdy: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, my confession: I can not say "yams" without smiling.
> 
> Let me see- yams yams yams yams yams :D:D:D:D:D Yes "yams" is good too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: on the bananas bit for a mo', I spoke with my aunt last night and she was eating a frozen banana dipped in dark chocolate and nuts. She said she was needing a happy food. Munkie theory proven! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Too right! You just can't eat a banana and feel miserable! 'Tis not possible!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..especially if you put it in your mouth whole sideways! You can't help but smile :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that nearly made me pee a bit!Click to expand...

Tena pants anyone? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

April, I've been wondering if I'm going to have Leo early as ive had the pressure and occasionally I will have sharp pains in the hoohah. Unpleasant. I'm sorry your mental state is rubbish, I know how that can be. Big :hugs: you are not alone in the world my lovely. 

Oh and Kit, guess what?? Leo has taken to giving my lady garden the hiccups the last couple days. My oh had a feel right above my pubic bone last night as was quite :shock: "is he gonna fall out or what??" :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I too must be off to bed. I have a MASSIVE bruise on my leg from my Vit B. Not nice, but then I am a pear (bruise easily :haha:)
> 
> Night night nuvs
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Ahh, a delicate little peach :flower:

Nighty night :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April, I've been wondering if I'm going to have Leo early as ive had the pressure and occasionally I will have sharp pains in the hoohah. Unpleasant. I'm sorry your mental state is rubbish, I know how that can be. Big :hugs: you are not alone in the world my lovely.
> 
> Oh and Kit, guess what?? Leo has taken to giving my lady garden the hiccups the last couple days. My oh had a feel right above my pubic bone last night as was quite :shock: "is he gonna fall out or what??" :rofl:

:haha:

It's quite bizarre isn't it? 'Tis rather disconcerting to know your lady garden has taken on a whole new life of it's own :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's time for this overly preggo lady to take her leave for another sleepless night - can't wait :wacko: 

Good night to all you Turtletonians :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April, I've been wondering if I'm going to have Leo early as ive had the pressure and occasionally I will have sharp pains in the hoohah. Unpleasant. I'm sorry your mental state is rubbish, I know how that can be. Big :hugs: you are not alone in the world my lovely.
> 
> Oh and Kit, guess what?? Leo has taken to giving my lady garden the hiccups the last couple days. My oh had a feel right above my pubic bone last night as was quite :shock: "is he gonna fall out or what??" :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> It's quite bizarre isn't it? 'Tis rather disconcerting to know your lady garden has taken on a whole new life of it's own :wacko:Click to expand...

It really is! I also got a bit sentimental last night with my OH... I said to him that it was your due date today and then had this insane revelation.... I've known you the whole way through this journey... now this chapter is nearly over and :cry: I'm such a :baby:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Kit. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April, I've been wondering if I'm going to have Leo early as ive had the pressure and occasionally I will have sharp pains in the hoohah. Unpleasant. I'm sorry your mental state is rubbish, I know how that can be. Big :hugs: you are not alone in the world my lovely.
> 
> Oh and Kit, guess what?? Leo has taken to giving my lady garden the hiccups the last couple days. My oh had a feel right above my pubic bone last night as was quite :shock: "is he gonna fall out or what??" :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> It's quite bizarre isn't it? 'Tis rather disconcerting to know your lady garden has taken on a whole new life of it's own :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It really is! I also got a bit sentimental last night with my OH... I said to him that it was your due date today and then had this insane revelation.... I've known you the whole way through this journey... now this chapter is nearly over and :cry: I'm such a :baby:Click to expand...

I know..I think I said similar to Bethany the other day...you've all trudged this road with me from the very second I knew I was pregnant.....it's quite amazing..and you know what always happens when one chapter ends.......? I hope you'll all help me through the next one too :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Of course we will be here you silly woman. :hugs: Now sleep. Bebe will be here soon.


----------



## addie25

Did a test and negative as I was expecting as it has only been 5 days since they put embryos in. I am very hopeful and will take another test tomorrow!


----------



## addie25

So I was sitting outside and feeling a little blue bc I just cant wait to find out if I am pregnant or not and I look behind my flowers and what do I see.... a box!!!!!

I look and I look and I see KITS name on it! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH KIT YOU REALLY CHEERED ME UP!!! I PUT THE CHARM ON MY KEYS ASAP AND THE MAGNET ON MY FRIDGE!!!! THAT WAS SO SO SO SWEET OF YOU AND YOU MADE ME FORGET I WAS WAITING FOR MY PREGNANCY RESULTS!!!!!!

Good thing I went and sat on my stoop or I would not have found it!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will post picture later my phone is being odd and wont let me open my mail.


----------



## LittleSpy

Kit -- C'mon! You're not really going to let me beat you, are you? :winkwink:

Saw my doc today and she doesn't expect me to make it longer than a few more days, so you need to get to birthin', woman!


----------



## addie25

LittleSpy said:
 

> Kit -- C'mon! You're not really going to let me beat you, are you? :winkwink:
> 
> Saw my doc today and she doesn't expect me to make it longer than a few more days, so you need to get to birthin', woman!

Hi!!!!! OMG you are about to pop!!! This is so exciting!!!!! I forgot, do you know what you are having.


----------



## x-ginge-x

LittleSpy is team :pink: as far as i remember


----------



## addie25

Hi ging how are you!?


----------



## mummyApril

I am sooooo uncomfortable! Trying to sleep but it is not working


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello Addie, i'm very tired only got in at 10pm been out 12 hours! yourself?


----------



## LittleSpy

x-ginge-x said:


> LittleSpy is team :pink: as far as i remember

Yep :pink: Thanks Ginge. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a long day ging! Time for a nice sleep :sleep:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :wave: i had a wonderful weekend. thanks for the b-day wishes kit and jaynie! :hugs: here's a yummy pic of the cake for all to salivate over :haha:



it tasted way better than it looks if u can believe that. and i decorated the "30" with some scrap book paper and left over ribbon from that bridal shower i helped with back in May. I stuck an artificial orchid in there just for kicks :)

the best part was spending the majority of my day with my brother, sister, and dad, whose brother (my uncle) died two days prior. We never spend that much time together anymore and I wanted my dad to focus on something other than my uncle for a while so all was well :cloud9:

Enough about me, Bethany!!! I am tickled pink (or :blue:) about DH's change of heart! :wohoo: 

And jaynie pooh! congrats on landing the job dear! :happydance: looks like things are lining up for u my dear.

Addie, i've still got everything crossed for *TWO* sticky beanies for u! :dust: DH is so sweet to be symptom spotting. U two sooo deserve this! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh, i almost forgot. the b-day was bittersweet b/c that evening one of DH's fellow officers was killed in the line of duty. it was so very tragic. he was responding to a domestic violence call with lots of other officers at one of our downtown hotels. the elevator was full, so he took the stairs were he encountered the guy and was shot in the head. He left behind a wife and two small children. The shooter also killed his wife's ex-husband before being apprehended. MJ was clearly shaken up by all this as well as his son. I know the risks that come with his job, but situations like this really hit too close to home. Very sad day for our city...


----------



## mummyApril

Omg newbie that is awful :( poor poor man! I hope the murdering scum suffers badly for what he's done! I'm sorry I missed your birthday, happy birthday xxx


----------



## mummyApril

urgh i have had like 3 hours sleep! i am definitely having a nap today


----------



## babyhopes2010

MY DH kissed me my cheek and kissed my tummy and said see you later,love you and baby kicked :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Morning all!! I didn't like to say last night as there was quite a lot going on, but Harri's first tooth came out yesterday! So I wrote him a card from the tooth fairy and filled it with glitter which he loved when he just opened it :) 
Also had more trouble from the witch of the north (oh's ex) this weekend is silverstone (en route to pick up Emma and causes hrs of traffic jams) so oh said he would catch a train to notts at his expense obviously, and meet her there on the fri and sun instead of 4 miles up the rd, but guess what.......she won't drive the 4 miles!!!!!! Even though we always drive over the half way by even meeting in nott to start with!!! She wants my oh to go all the way to huddersfield!!!! 
Anyway, srry to moan, Kit, I hope today is the start :) Everyone else I hope you have a good day and achieve what you aim to achieve for the day x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Actually I picture chronically depressed people in their PJs all day loving off toast a jam

Sarachka, you miseed my key point, toast _after_ dinner:thumbup: You need the veggie stirfry first:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

morning ladies.... I'm on the road today so just having a :coffee: then packing and getting ready! 

Pics of Kit's gift will be uploaded when i make it to my mum's - this time next week i won't be able to catch up like this.

Newbs that's shocking - glad he was apprehended but what a sad event and so so horrible! Still, glad you had a good day with your dad! Thanks about the job - looking forward to it but it's presented TTC problems, think we're settled on NTNP for the 3 month contract and hopefully get took on full time permanent! 

Addie sorry about :bfn:... But like you say you are hopeful and it is very early! FX'd for you! 

:hi: B just me and you I see...


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie that is too sad for your DH's colleague and his poor family.:cry:

Your cake looked wonderful though:cake: I was glad to turn 30, I thought 27-29 was a bit pants and frumpy feeling as an age:shrug: My DH teased me about becoming a "woman" when I turned 30:haha: So here's to the start of your womanhood and all the babies it will bring you with it:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

helloooo jaynie :hi: high flying ntnp careers woman:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: I can't wait to become a woman! 

It's hardly a career and i'm hardly high flying but it feels good to have earning potential again! :wohoo: i'm slightly worried in case this month was our month i'm sure you all know how i feel!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I'm having my one allowed:coffee: of the day, one of my ttc thangs is to ween myself off my newly found coffee addiction thanks to my dad's nespressos:haha: 

I'm being a yummy mummy today, LO and I went and got fresh eggs from our chickens and baked fairy cakes during breakfast:munch: And we'll go to the market to buy a fishy in a mo...

Mon nez is a bit better this morning (Glasgow kiss, never heard that:haha:) a bit achey still, and I whacked my elbow right on the funny bone this morning getting out of bed and it was so not funny:growlmad: But my anaemia has cleared up in the night so that's good:fool:

Oooo yes my telepathic powers and a tiny bit of help from bbm lead me to know that TRIN has a 2-3 on a digi today!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: She won't be on until this evening but the good news should be spread:happydance::happydance:



Anyway, *Kit*?:shrug: Done it yet? Procrastination is the thief of time you know:haha:



*Addie* I'm really excited about your testing now:happydance: What tests are you using? IC'S? xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Well done LUNA BEBE you are growing :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:

sounds scrummo i'm off to warwick uni for a conference and i haven't had :sex: since we conceived that imposter. :shock: over a month... Don't judge me sezi! 

Adam's mum's just nonchalently got in the shower :growlmad: don't they know I work now :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Morning all!! I didn't like to say last night as there was quite a lot going on, but Harri's first tooth came out yesterday! So I wrote him a card from the tooth fairy and filled it with glitter which he loved when he just opened it :)
> Also had more trouble from the witch of the north (oh's ex) this weekend is silverstone (en route to pick up Emma and causes hrs of traffic jams) so oh said he would catch a train to notts at his expense obviously, and meet her there on the fri and sun instead of 4 miles up the rd, but guess what.......she won't drive the 4 miles!!!!!! Even though we always drive over the half way by even meeting in nott to start with!!! She wants my oh to go all the way to huddersfield!!!!
> Anyway, srry to moan, Kit, I hope today is the start :) Everyone else I hope you have a good day and achieve what you aim to achieve for the day x

How cute for first tooth! My sis got Holly a little Moulin Roty mouse that you put the first tooth in, it's really cute but I'll probably have lost the mouse by the time Holly loses a tooth since she plays with it all the time:dohh:

Oh Lissy if it's any comfort I cried at the weekend over my DH's ex, she was cocking up DH's and my plans (again:dohh:) by making last minute changes to hers and it always makes me :growlmad: when she does that. She can never work things out her side without getting DH (and thus me and thus Holly) involved:shrug: We NEVER call her and her bloke at the weekend to get them to help us out with our lives:grr:
Ranty splurge over:flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning ladies gosh Reece and i over slept:sleep:i popped on on my phone earlier and then voomoose must of drifted off and woke at 8.05:thumbup:!! Felt big rush to get reece off to school and he has taken the bin out for me too:thumbup:


Any babies yet from Kit or Essie?? off to catch up BRB


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovelies :flower:

Still no bloomin' bebe :nope: I'm going to do lots of walking today I think, coupled with eating pineapple :munch: then tonight, another hot bath and some :sex: I did the EPO again last night.

I got a beautiful and unusual gift from OH's friends yesterday - it was a lamb skin designed for baby to lie on. I have never seen such a thing before. Hope it doesn't get covered in poo and puke too soon :wacko: I must admit, I did think "oh, poor wee lamb" when I opened it but it's been given with incredible thought and kindness :cloud9:

So what's up for everyone else this fine Wednesday?

Happy day one and all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> So I was sitting outside and feeling a little blue bc I just cant wait to find out if I am pregnant or not and I look behind my flowers and what do I see.... a box!!!!!
> 
> I look and I look and I see KITS name on it!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH KIT YOU REALLY CHEERED ME UP!!! I PUT THE CHARM ON MY KEYS ASAP AND THE MAGNET ON MY FRIDGE!!!! THAT WAS SO SO SO SWEET OF YOU AND YOU MADE ME FORGET I WAS WAITING FOR MY PREGNANCY RESULTS!!!!!!
> 
> Good thing I went and sat on my stoop or I would not have found it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will post picture later my phone is being odd and wont let me open my mail.

You are very welcome addie - glad it took your mind off things even if just for a little while :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Kit -- C'mon! You're not really going to let me beat you, are you? :winkwink:
> 
> Saw my doc today and she doesn't expect me to make it longer than a few more days, so you need to get to birthin', woman!

Oh LS.....I keep thinking about you too...it's been on my mind that you would suddenly pop up and say you've been and gone and done it and I'll still be pregnant! 

Wow...what makes your MW think you're on the verge? Have you done anything to move things along?

Good luck anyway if we don't see you back on the thread until the baby is here - I wish for a fabulous experience for you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts! :wave: i had a wonderful weekend. thanks for the b-day wishes kit and jaynie! :hugs: here's a yummy pic of the cake for all to salivate over :haha:
> 
> View attachment 230872
> 
> 
> it tasted way better than it looks if u can believe that. and i decorated the "30" with some scrap book paper and left over ribbon from that bridal shower i helped with back in May. I stuck an artificial orchid in there just for kicks :)
> 
> the best part was spending the majority of my day with my brother, sister, and dad, whose brother (my uncle) died two days prior. We never spend that much time together anymore and I wanted my dad to focus on something other than my uncle for a while so all was well :cloud9:
> 
> Enough about me, Bethany!!! I am tickled pink (or :blue:) about DH's change of heart! :wohoo:
> 
> And jaynie pooh! congrats on landing the job dear! :happydance: looks like things are lining up for u my dear.
> 
> Addie, i've still got everything crossed for *TWO* sticky beanies for u! :dust: DH is so sweet to be symptom spotting. U two sooo deserve this! :hugs:

Oh wow - :brat: :hissy: :brat: that cake!!!!! I NUV cake and that's an absolute beaut! :cloud9:

So pleased your birthday was enjoyable and you got to spend time with the people that matter. So sorry there was some sadness about your Uncle...as usual you were thinking of someone else on your day :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> oh, i almost forgot. the b-day was bittersweet b/c that evening one of DH's fellow officers was killed in the line of duty. it was so very tragic. he was responding to a domestic violence call with lots of other officers at one of our downtown hotels. the elevator was full, so he took the stairs were he encountered the guy and was shot in the head. He left behind a wife and two small children. The shooter also killed his wife's ex-husband before being apprehended. MJ was clearly shaken up by all this as well as his son. I know the risks that come with his job, but situations like this really hit too close to home. Very sad day for our city...

Oh no :nope: Things like this always remind me what a debt of gratitude we owe people like your DH and his colleagues who do these jobs and try to protect us. What a terrible price to pay - I hope MJ is ok. I expect it would take a long time to get your head round something like this but he has your support :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> Morning all!! I didn't like to say last night as there was quite a lot going on, but Harri's first tooth came out yesterday! So I wrote him a card from the tooth fairy and filled it with glitter which he loved when he just opened it :)
> Also had more trouble from the witch of the north (oh's ex) this weekend is silverstone (en route to pick up Emma and causes hrs of traffic jams) so oh said he would catch a train to notts at his expense obviously, and meet her there on the fri and sun instead of 4 miles up the rd, but guess what.......she won't drive the 4 miles!!!!!! Even though we always drive over the half way by even meeting in nott to start with!!! She wants my oh to go all the way to huddersfield!!!!
> Anyway, srry to moan, Kit, I hope today is the start :) Everyone else I hope you have a good day and achieve what you aim to achieve for the day x

:cloud9:awww that's a sweet thing to do bless Harri :hugs:


Oh kit im sticking to my dates for you today, saturday, and tuesday next week!!!

Im off to clean the bathroom my hands and feet are terribly swollen and hurt but i just cant seem to slow down:wacko:
Im having my new kitchen fitted next week starting tue's with the electrican:thumbup:

Whats on todays agenda for you kit?

I may also have my hair done today finally if mum can be bothered as she is feeling a bit off today but im desperate!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy beleted Birthday to newbiedoobydoodirtythirty!!!

I totally forgot im awfully sorry and also im sorry for the two recent losses you, your family and DH's collegues have suffered 


Yay Trin has 2-3 digi for her lil pink bubs!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Hayley :wave:

Do try and take things easy a little bit m'love as you've got quite a few weeks to fill up and your poor feet are telling you to chill :winkwink: I know it's hard but it's really nice once you are able to slow down and switch off from the crazy normal pace of working life :thumbup:

Oh, how I hope you're prediction of tomorrow (and Molly's too) comes true for my expected arrival. Absolutely nothing happening right now :growlmad:

I'm going for a couple of miles walk today - 'tis a bit rainy but I don't care :sulk: :winkwink:

Enjoy your day and hope you get your new "do" :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks kit enjoy your walk too

i think i am getting my do done yay!!! my roots are bloody miles long haha

ps.i reckon a bit of crackboom will get yellow on the move people swear by it!?
how you getting on with epo?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> thanks kit enjoy your walk too
> 
> i think i am getting my do done yay!!! my roots are bloody miles long haha
> 
> ps.i reckon a bit of crackboom will get yellow on the move people swear by it!?
> how you getting on with epo?

Thanks Haylz :thumbup:

I am trying the EPO..but I'm not sure how I would know if it was making any difference..I've left it quite late. The way I see it, it can't hurt :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

isn't epo the same as :spermy: is it prostoglandins? Dunno :shrug:

Also I read today that not looking after your teeth is now conclusively a stopper to being pregnant but only if you have gum disease, it releases inflammatory stuff and makes implantation harder! Corsodyl ... Here I come :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yummy mummy took Holly to the new library opposite our house and then to the market (where we lost piggy:shock: but found him again, phew! This little piggy went to market and nearly didn't come home again:nope: I'll have to attach him to the pushchair like Monkey) I got 3 books out, yet to be seen if I read any of them:haha:And lots of fish, including sardines for the bbq. NomNom. They on the other hand will deffo be eaten:munch:

This afternoon yummy mummy is away on business and slobbo mum is going to watch the Tour de France on tv with her knitting:happydance: Haven't watched a whole stage yet:dance: But it is in the interests of ttc, knitting is a good fertility aid. Both times I fell at the beginning of this year I was into knitting projects:thumbup:

KIT GO AND HAVE YOUR BABY PLEEEEEEASE:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just off to floss my teeth....:-=


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: tell me about it... I've put my order in floss! I only brush and mouthwash... No floss, but then - we are British :haha:


----------



## cassie04

*Hellloooo beautiful turtles! 

I have been uba busy with trips out to the beach and visiting friends and family! *

*I was soooooo freaking excited to come back on and straight away i scattered frantically over the posts to find Kits name to see if she had popped! and what do i find!?!??!?!?!??! She is still the size of a house! Kit you need a spicy curry and lots of sexing!*
*
Jaynie- As if your teeth impacts ttc! that is crazy my teeth must have been grim for 2 years while i was constantly getting BFN's! *

*Hollymonkey-you and your bbq talk always makes me drool! Now we are talking sardines nom!!!!! *

*new mummy2010- Awwww nothing better than going to the salon to get your hair pampered! Are you allowed to die your hair when your 
pregnant.....i couldnt decide! some say yes and some say no!*

*Sending lots of love to all the other turtle wurtles!

Soooo....i have been feeling nausious for a few days now....but never actually to the point of dashing for the loo! Anyway this morn i was lying in bed and felt sick...i decided to get up and just stand near-ish the bathroom just incase and yep........I couldnt resist! HOOORAY FOR MY FIRST SPEW! In between throwing up i was shouting Dave downstairs he was like "Are you alright up there?" i was like "Yeaaaa im so excited BARFFFFFF!!!! " I think Dave was just as excited as me! he was great! 

Anyway i hope everyone is great! im going to catch up on what i have missed out on!*


----------



## Essie

Afternoon ladies,

I have spent the morning reading, as my library books are due back today and I wanted to finish my last one. DH doesn't like the idea of me driving the 15 miles to the library so I have to wait until he comes home to go and return them/get some more books. Now enjoying a sumptuous lunch of marmite sandwich followed by strawberries (alas not home grown as mine have been half eaten by bugs :nope: ) hope everyone is having a good wednesday, will catch up properly later.


----------



## poas

Just waiting on oh to get home and then head off to Oxford to see mr consultant.....nervous?Moi?....Yes!


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Lissy - good luck for today. Hope you are comfortable with whatever happens :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY FOR YOUR FIRST SPEW CASSIE! :dance:

That's fab you poor sausage :hugs: So glad I never actually https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/vomi.gif myself with Holly:haha:

TRIN! you should get yourself https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/vomi.gif too soon since the old wives say you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/vomi.gif with a girl:shrug: 'Spose I didn't, but then I was carrying a monkey


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts! :wave: i had a wonderful weekend. thanks for the b-day wishes kit and jaynie! :hugs: here's a yummy pic of the cake for all to salivate over :haha:
> 
> View attachment 230872
> 
> 
> it tasted way better than it looks if u can believe that. and i decorated the "30" with some scrap book paper and left over ribbon from that bridal shower i helped with back in May. I stuck an artificial orchid in there just for kicks :)
> 
> the best part was spending the majority of my day with my brother, sister, and dad, whose brother (my uncle) died two days prior. We never spend that much time together anymore and I wanted my dad to focus on something other than my uncle for a while so all was well :cloud9
> Enough about me, Bethany!!! I am tickled pink (or :blue:) about DH's change of heart! :wohoo:
> 
> And jaynie pooh! congrats on landing the job dear! :happydance: looks like
> things are lining up for u my dear
> 
> Addie, i've still got everything crossed for *TWO* sticky beanies for u! :dust: DH is so sweet to be symptom spotting. U two sooo deserve this!
> :hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> That cake is amazing!!!!!!!! Did u make it??Hope u had a lovely day!!!!! Yes dh is symptom spotting and I m seeing faint lines u can only see if u squint and make funny faces lol. :haha: I'll post picture when my phone cooperates and send the pic to my comp.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> isn't epo the same as :spermy: is it prostoglandins? Dunno :shrug:
> 
> Also I read today that not looking after your teeth is now conclusively a stopper to being pregnant but only if you have gum disease, it releases inflammatory stuff and makes implantation harder! Corsodyl ... Here I come :haha:

I don't know Jaynie..is it prostowhatsanames? I just know Trin says it softens up the cervix :thumbup:

Funnily enough, I know I recently discovered that tooth problems are linked to heart disease! I know this because OH's dad had a quadruple heart bypass last year and they couldn't operate until his bad teeth had been sorted out. Seems like there's a lot to be said for looking after one's pearly whites!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Lissy:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> isn't epo the same as :spermy: is it prostoglandins? Dunno :shrug:
> 
> Also I read today that not looking after your teeth is now conclusively a stopper to being pregnant but only if you have gum disease, it releases inflammatory stuff and makes implantation harder! Corsodyl ... Here I come :haha:
> 
> I don't know Jaynie..is it prostowhatsanames? I just know Trin says it softens up the cervix :thumbup:
> 
> Funnily enough, I know I recently discovered that tooth problems are linked to heart disease! I know this because OH's dad had a quadruple heart bypass last year and they couldn't operate until his bad teeth had been sorted out. Seems like there's a lot to be said for looking after one's pearly whites!Click to expand...

A guy at our running club, elderly now but a former Champion, always told us to go to the dentist whenever we had repeat injuries or a drop in our performances:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really have just gone to clean my teeth!!:haha:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> morning ladies.... I'm on the road today so just having a :coffee: then packing and getting ready!
> 
> Pics of Kit's gift will be uploaded when i make it to my mum's - this time next week i won't be able to catch up like this.
> 
> Newbs that's shocking - glad he was apprehended but what a sad event and so so horrible! Still, glad you had a good day with your dad! Thanks about the job - looking forward to it but it's presented TTC problems, think we're settled on NTNP for the 3 month contract and hopefully get took on full time permanent!
> 
> Addie sorry about :bfn:... But like you say you are hopeful and it is very early! FX'd for you!
> 
> :hi: B just me and you I see...

ThNks but I'm not sad. The genetics lab called to say they have 5 more healthy embryos and I told her I was going to start testing and she laughed ( not in a mean way) she is very kind. She said have fun testing but I'd anything I'll get a positive over the weekend n if I don't not to loose hope bc it could still b 2 early but blood test would b able to find pregnancy Monday if I am. I'll keep taking my tests to feed my addiction. I swear if u squint n make funny faces u can see the start of a line today lol.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yummy mummy took Holly to the new library opposite our house and then to the market (where we lost piggy:shock: but found him again, phew! This little piggy went to market and nearly didn't come home again:nope: I'll have to attach him to the pushchair like Monkey) I got 3 books out, yet to be seen if I read any of them:haha:And lots of fish, including sardines for the bbq. NomNom. They on the other hand will deffo be eaten:munch:
> 
> This afternoon yummy mummy is away on business and slobbo mum is going to watch the Tour de France on tv with her knitting:happydance: Haven't watched a whole stage yet:dance: But it is in the interests of ttc, knitting is a good fertility aid. Both times I fell at the beginning of this year I was into knitting projects:thumbup:
> 
> KIT GO AND HAVE YOUR BABY PLEEEEEEASE:flower:

Yay for slobbo mum :thumbup: Enjoy your viewing pleasure :cloud9: I actually caught something on the news the other day about TDF..a seriously major pile up of bikes....caused by one or two falling off or something. The overhead view was quite something!

Knitting = good for TTC?? Who knew? :shrug: 

My dear Bethany, I'd love nothing more than to pop out my little yellow sproglet but alas they no wanna play just yet :nope: I've just scoffed my body weight in fresh pineapple and now I'm going walking :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ooooooooooooo excellent Addie:happydance: Post ASAP!! Probably twins then if it's showing squinters so early :wohoo: Oh my you might get some https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/vomi.gif too with twins!:dance:


:baby::baby: Hi mom


----------



## cassie04

*Addie-Is it the 11th you find out if you have any sticky beans!!!!??? i wish it was now im so aanxious and excited to find out!  How are you feeling today*?

Jaynie- You got the job?!?!
WOOOHHOOOOO JAYNIE


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Hellloooo beautiful turtles!
> 
> I have been uba busy with trips out to the beach and visiting friends and family! *
> 
> *I was soooooo freaking excited to come back on and straight away i scattered frantically over the posts to find Kits name to see if she had popped! and what do i find!?!??!?!?!??! She is still the size of a house! Kit you need a spicy curry and lots of sexing!*
> *
> Jaynie- As if your teeth impacts ttc! that is crazy my teeth must have been grim for 2 years while i was constantly getting BFN's! *
> 
> *Hollymonkey-you and your bbq talk always makes me drool! Now we are talking sardines nom!!!!! *
> 
> *new mummy2010- Awwww nothing better than going to the salon to get your hair pampered! Are you allowed to die your hair when your
> pregnant.....i couldnt decide! some say yes and some say no!*
> 
> *Sending lots of love to all the other turtle wurtles!
> 
> Soooo....i have been feeling nausious for a few days now....but never actually to the point of dashing for the loo! Anyway this morn i was lying in bed and felt sick...i decided to get up and just stand near-ish the bathroom just incase and yep........I couldnt resist! HOOORAY FOR MY FIRST SPEW! In between throwing up i was shouting Dave downstairs he was like "Are you alright up there?" i was like "Yeaaaa im so excited BARFFFFFF!!!! " I think Dave was just as excited as me! he was great!
> 
> Anyway i hope everyone is great! im going to catch up on what i have missed out on!*

Thanks for the lovely colourful post Cassie :flower:

Yep - still egg shaped status for moi :nope:

I did laugh when I read about how happy you are to be having the voms...:rofl: I'm not sure that if it progresses, you'll be quite so elated each time it happens, but I'm happy if you're happy :hugs:


----------



## addie25

B ur barf pic made me laugh so hard!! I may b imagining my funny face squinting Eye Practically not there line lol. Hopefully it shows clear this weekend if I am so I know be4 blood test. 

I'm glad if feeling better! Good luck getting off coffee!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yummy mummy took Holly to the new library opposite our house and then to the market (where we lost piggy:shock: but found him again, phew! This little piggy went to market and nearly didn't come home again:nope: I'll have to attach him to the pushchair like Monkey) I got 3 books out, yet to be seen if I read any of them:haha:And lots of fish, including sardines for the bbq. NomNom. They on the other hand will deffo be eaten:munch:
> 
> This afternoon yummy mummy is away on business and slobbo mum is going to watch the Tour de France on tv with her knitting:happydance: Haven't watched a whole stage yet:dance: But it is in the interests of ttc, knitting is a good fertility aid. Both times I fell at the beginning of this year I was into knitting projects:thumbup:
> 
> KIT GO AND HAVE YOUR BABY PLEEEEEEASE:flower:
> 
> Yay for slobbo mum :thumbup: Enjoy your viewing pleasure :cloud9: I actually caught something on the news the other day about TDF..a seriously major pile up of bikes....caused by one or two falling off or something. The overhead view was quite something!
> 
> Knitting = good for TTC?? Who knew? :shrug:
> 
> My dear Bethany, I'd love nothing more than to pop out my little yellow sproglet but alas they no wanna play just yet :nope: I've just scoffed my body weight in fresh pineapple and now I'm going walking :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes I'll give you the scientific report on knitting and ttc later:thumbup: Off to slobulate while LO sleeps. Enjoy your brisk waddle. Take your phone with you just in case:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies.... I'm on the road today so just having a :coffee: then packing and getting ready!
> 
> Pics of Kit's gift will be uploaded when i make it to my mum's - this time next week i won't be able to catch up like this.
> 
> Newbs that's shocking - glad he was apprehended but what a sad event and so so horrible! Still, glad you had a good day with your dad! Thanks about the job - looking forward to it but it's presented TTC problems, think we're settled on NTNP for the 3 month contract and hopefully get took on full time permanent!
> 
> Addie sorry about :bfn:... But like you say you are hopeful and it is very early! FX'd for you!
> 
> :hi: B just me and you I see...
> 
> ThNks but I'm not sad. The genetics lab called to say they have 5 more healthy embryos and I told her I was going to start testing and she laughed ( not in a mean way) she is very kind. She said have fun testing but I'd anything I'll get a positive over the weekend n if I don't not to loose hope bc it could still b 2 early but blood test would b able to find pregnancy Monday if I am. I'll keep taking my tests to feed my addiction. I swear if u squint n make funny faces u can see the start of a line today lol.Click to expand...

Squinting is good - we LOVE a good squinter! Get 'em posted!!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Cassie I'm glad ur so happy u are feeling sick ( I wish I was) lol the 11th is the blood test they said it's possible to get a positive HPT be4 blood test so I'll keep testing and see what happens!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> isn't epo the same as :spermy: is it prostoglandins? Dunno :shrug:
> 
> Also I read today that not looking after your teeth is now conclusively a stopper to being pregnant but only if you have gum disease, it releases inflammatory stuff and makes implantation harder! Corsodyl ... Here I come :haha:
> 
> I don't know Jaynie..is it prostowhatsanames? I just know Trin says it softens up the cervix :thumbup:
> 
> Funnily enough, I know I recently discovered that tooth problems are linked to heart disease! I know this because OH's dad had a quadruple heart bypass last year and they couldn't operate until his bad teeth had been sorted out. Seems like there's a lot to be said for looking after one's pearly whites!Click to expand...

Kit! this is exactly what it is... It can cause heart disease :blush: scares me cause i get random heart/chest pains... Must.quit.smoking!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Cassie - glad you are enjoying being sick :haha: yes I got the job and I start Monday! I have to have at least one month off ttc which has made me sad you see it's not permanent to start with. I think I may have sorted it in my head/with my mum. NTNP but we all know that gets me pregnant i'm just stumped. I want a baby and a job and it seems they are a both knocking at the same time! 

I went to Formby beach the other day me :D...

B enjoy slobby mummy day! I'm about to leave for my conference in Warwick :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy - what you seein the consultant for?


----------



## addie25

Essie that's so cute DH is being protective and doesn't want you driving far.
Kit I hope walking makes that turtle baby want to make his/her grand entrance!

Today my cousins from France ( actually they live in Germany bit originally from France) are coming to visit. Twin girls my mom says it's a sign lol ( to her everything is a sign. I never met them be4 so I am very excited. Hope they speak English I understand French and speak French but since I have not spoken in a bit I forgot a little :dohh: I have to practice with my mom again!


----------



## addie25

GET READY TO SQUINT AND MAKE FUNNY FACE. YOU CAN NOTTTT SEE A LINE UNLESS YOU DO LOL. :haha::haha::haha:



I DO NOT COUNT THIS AS A POSITIVE BC WELL ITS NOT LOL THE LINE IS SO LIGHT MEANING IT MAY NOT BE THERE AT ALL!!!!!!! Not sad tho its sooo early its only been 6 days since embryos were put in I am still hopeful!!!!


----------



## addie25

Does anyone know how to play with the color on it???


----------



## addie25

Here are my lovely gifts from kit. My key to success!!!! And the lovely teacher magnet!!!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I just had the NICEST soup known to man. Tomato and red pepper from Waterfields :munch:

I am resolved to have a break :cry: i'm terrified that I am missing my ONLY month to conceive post MC because people are telling me that I am fertile this month because of it... BUT I can drink on my birthday and go to a wedding (05/08) and start my job and not worry about maternity pay and whatnot... I HAVE to, feel forced. I guess I have to get me head round it :fool: :shrug:... Help.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I wish I could get away for a few days, feel like I need some time out!


----------



## firstbaby25

As promised... Even though I am despairing and at a mad crossroads.... 

Uplifting Kitty gifts!
 



Attached Files:







Kitty gift 1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1









Kitty gift 2.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

Can any squinters see a 2nd line???????!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

PS - I do see a line...


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> PS - I do see a line...

You do! You have to really squint till ur practically blind to see anything LOL!!!!!! I do not know I am not counting it bc I do not want to get excited. If I am not preggo then I do not want to get excited that there may be a line. But glad you can see it so I know I am not just making it up!!!!!!!!!!!! If it is there then it will just keep getting darker so I am excited to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Turts!

Just popping in again to say hi!

Jaynie, congrats on your new job! That is most excellent news. And I think you are smart to take a break from TTC. It will let you have some fun on your birthday and sort out your quitting smoking :thumbup:

Yay Trin for 2-3! :dance:

Cassie, I was excited about the voms at first, too, and I got them right at six weeks like you! I just hope they don't stick around quite as long for you!! The voms are NO FUN :nope:

Newbie, your cake is lovely! Glad you had a nice birthday! I'm sorry about your DHs coworker :(

Hugs and kisses everyone, I am back to sleep, now!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: thanks Luna... Guess I am the type that needs constant reassurance, worried i'll miss the boat much there seems to be much to gain from just a teeny tiny one month break... I mean what's one month in the REST of my life :shrug: - my head says this. _My heart doesn't agree , the heart just wants a bebe. _

Addie I do see it, dunno sometimes I feel bad for saying in case it's a neggo and I also wonder if I see it because I know where those lines should be... Know what I mean, but I see something (head or not) and looking forward to tomorrow's installment...


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :hugs: thanks Luna... Guess I am the type that needs constant reassurance, worried i'll miss the boat much there seems to be much to gain from just a teeny tiny one month break... I mean what's one month in the REST of my life :shrug: - my head says this. _My heart doesn't agree , the heart just wants a bebe. _
> 
> Addie I do see it, dunno sometimes I feel bad for saying in case it's a neggo and I also wonder if I see it because I know where those lines should be... Know what I mean, but I see something (head or not) and looking forward to tomorrow's installment...

I know what you mean. I m glad someone can see it tho. ANYONE YES OR NO CAN YOU SEE IT????

It is soooooooooooo light that it can be a negative later on or the start of a positive to come so I am excited for the possibility of a positive waiting to come!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Looks like we have been left to despair on our own here Addie! You with lines and me with life crossroads! Booooo. I can't do this alone, i'm such a mard... What would y'all do if you were me?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie that is too sad for your DH's colleague and his poor family.:cry:
> 
> Your cake looked wonderful though:cake: I was glad to turn 30, I thought 27-29 was a bit pants and frumpy feeling as an age:shrug: My DH teased me about becoming a "woman" when I turned 30:haha: So here's to the start of your womanhood and all the babies it will bring you with it:flower:

thanks B! Well said! MJ teased me a bit too. He now says 'u don't look a day over 30!' :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*ADDIE* MUNKIE SEES A LINE:thumbup: No probs. Had to enlarge pic and after that it was kids play:shrug: No colour to it yet but in a few days that's gonna be a beaut:thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I just had the NICEST soup known to man. Tomato and red pepper from Waterfields :munch:
> 
> I am resolved to have a break :cry: i'm terrified that I am missing my ONLY month to conceive post MC because people are telling me that I am fertile this month because of it... BUT I can drink on my birthday and go to a wedding (05/08) and start my job and not worry about maternity pay and whatnot... I HAVE to, feel forced. I guess I have to get me head round it :fool: :shrug:... Help.

U do whatever makes u feel happy! Do no let anyone force u to do anything u do not want to do. What is it u want??? This is no going to be ur only fertile period so do not worry. Jut clear out what people have told u and see what it is u want.:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Looks like we have been left to despair on our own here Addie! You with lines and me with life crossroads! Booooo. I can't do this alone, i'm such a mard... What would y'all do if you were me?

Since Sarachka's at work I will say 'Chill Slut' in her place:haha: Don't do your head in about it, loads of people DON'T fall pregnant just after a mc (Trin and I it was the the cycle after the cycle after, I know ours didn't stick but that was just bad luck:shrug:) so you're really not missing the boat. And loads of doctors still say you should leave 3 months between mc and ttc, like Trin just did and we all know what her digi spaketh this morning (It said "Girl 2-3" :happydance:) 

So concentrate on the new job and a little assisted NTNP and take ten deep breaths and maybe start some knitting? I've just cast on for the front of Holly's jerkin, just finished the back:thumbup: Oh and eat a banana for good measure:haha:
:hug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> That cake is amazing!!!!!!!! Did u make it??Hope u had a lovely day!!!!! Yes dh is symptom spotting and I m seeing faint lines u can only see if u squint and make funny faces lol. :haha: I'll post picture when my phone cooperates and send the pic to my comp.

I wish i could take the credit for that creation! A local bakery, Miss Muff'n, made it. I only have a small piece left at this point and NO ONE is allowed to touch it :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Does anyone know how to play with the color on it???

addie - I don't think you need to play with the colour on it because I can see a faint little something there :thumbup: I enlarged the pic and tilted the screen and I can defo see something :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie, i think i see a line... i just tilted my screen a bit and saw a faint something there :happydance: :baby: :baby:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Lissy - what you seein the consultant for?

It's for GD test results and discussion on Lissy's birth plan working around the SPD issues I think - right Lissy?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I wish I could get away for a few days, feel like I need some time out!

Poor Ginge - could you maybe get away? I know you can't necessarily afford an all inclusive in the Caribbean right now, but even go and visit some friends for a couple of days?

A break from the old routine no matter how short often really helps I think.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Addie, i think i see a line... i just tilted my screen a bit and saw a faint something there :happydance: :baby: :baby:

Our first Turtle Twins:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> As promised... Even though I am despairing and at a mad crossroads....
> 
> Uplifting Kitty gifts!

I'm glad they "uplifted" you a bit :thumbup: I'm sorry my birthday wishes are a little premature but I may be a smidge preoccupied later this month :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Enjoy your waddle Kit? Just been a stack up on Le Tour, Contador, one of the favourites was sent flying:nope: 

I had a small nap earlier on, must have been my anaemia making a brief reappearence:blush:


----------



## addie25

YAY I'm glad I'm not the only one to see something I hope it turns into a positive in a couple days!!! Dh said " it's so cute how ur all squinting and turning comps to see lines" I said that's what we turtles do!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> YAY I'm glad I'm not the only one to see something I hope it turns into a positive in a couple days!!! Dh said " it's so cute how ur all squinting and turning comps to see lines" I said that's what we turtles do!!!!

There's nothing I like more than a good squinter:thumbup: That precise moment when you've tilted the screen and your head to exactly the right angle and Lo! Behold the Line! It's so thrilling:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hugs: thanks Luna... Guess I am the type that needs constant reassurance, worried i'll miss the boat much there seems to be much to gain from just a teeny tiny one month break... I mean what's one month in the REST of my life :shrug: - my head says this. _My heart doesn't agree , the heart just wants a bebe. _
> 
> Addie I do see it, dunno sometimes I feel bad for saying in case it's a neggo and I also wonder if I see it because I know where those lines should be... Know what I mean, but I see something (head or not) and looking forward to tomorrow's installment...

Jaynie...relax m'love. You shall have your bebe of course but I wouldn't be worried about missing the boat by not going for it all guns blazing this first cycle. Also, it's not only the immediate month after MC that some say you have increased fertility..as far as I was told (by hospital) it can be around 3 months. Also it would be nice to enjoy your birthday and other events coming up no? Also, if some of your fellow colleagues perhaps go for a drink, wouldn't it be nice to go along and join them? It is only one month....I say enjoy and then pick the reins back up in earnest after.:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Enjoy your waddle Kit? Just been a stack up on Le Tour, Contador, one of the favourites was sent flying:nope:
> 
> I had a small nap earlier on, must have been my anaemia making a brief reappearence:blush:

Yes thanks..I waddled like I've never waddled before :thumbup: I had to stop and shelter from the rain a couple of times as it really came down but then bright hot sunshine followed, so I didn't mind being a smidge damp as it kept me coolio :coolio:

Ooo, another pile up of bikers...it's gotta hurt :nope:

I hope your anaemia goes by dinner time :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YAY I'm glad I'm not the only one to see something I hope it turns into a positive in a couple days!!! Dh said " it's so cute how ur all squinting and turning comps to see lines" I said that's what we turtles do!!!!
> 
> There's nothing I like more than a good squinter:thumbup: That precise moment when you've tilted the screen and your head to exactly the right angle and Lo! Behold the Line! It's so thrilling:happydance:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: 2 funny!!! I hope it's turtle twins oh line please get dark so we can see a clearrrrr BFP!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Enjoy your waddle Kit? Just been a stack up on Le Tour, Contador, one of the favourites was sent flying:nope:
> 
> I had a small nap earlier on, must have been my anaemia making a brief reappearence:blush:
> 
> Yes thanks..I waddled like I've never waddled before :thumbup: I had to stop and shelter from the rain a couple of times as it really came down but then bright hot sunshine followed, so I didn't mind being a smidge damp as it kept me coolio :coolio:
> 
> Ooo, another pile up of bikers...it's gotta hurt :nope:
> 
> I hope your anaemia goes by dinner time :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey we've got that weather! I keep taking my jumper on and off:dohh:

Lots of falls today because there's a strong wind out on the Breton highroads, just been another one!

My anaemia's all cleared up now:thumbup: Eating cakes and knitting and BnBing in front of the tv all afternoon\\:D/


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Enjoy your waddle Kit? Just been a stack up on Le Tour, Contador, one of the favourites was sent flying:nope:
> 
> I had a small nap earlier on, must have been my anaemia making a brief reappearence:blush:
> 
> Yes thanks..I waddled like I've never waddled before :thumbup: I had to stop and shelter from the rain a couple of times as it really came down but then bright hot sunshine followed, so I didn't mind being a smidge damp as it kept me coolio :coolio:
> 
> Ooo, another pile up of bikers...it's gotta hurt :nope:
> 
> I hope your anaemia goes by dinner time :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey we've got that weather! I keep taking my jumper on and off:dohh:
> 
> Lots of falls today because there's a strong wind out on the Breton highroads, just been another one!
> 
> My anaemia's all cleared up now:thumbup: Eating cakes and knitting and BnBing in front of the tv all afternoon\\:D/Click to expand...

Sounds fabbo! Spesh the cake part:cloud9: How long does TDF last for?


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh poofucks I'm going to have to restart what I've begun on the front of LO's jumper because I picked up the wrong sized needles by a mistake:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Enjoy your waddle Kit? Just been a stack up on Le Tour, Contador, one of the favourites was sent flying:nope:
> 
> I had a small nap earlier on, must have been my anaemia making a brief reappearence:blush:
> 
> Yes thanks..I waddled like I've never waddled before :thumbup: I had to stop and shelter from the rain a couple of times as it really came down but then bright hot sunshine followed, so I didn't mind being a smidge damp as it kept me coolio :coolio:
> 
> Ooo, another pile up of bikers...it's gotta hurt :nope:
> 
> I hope your anaemia goes by dinner time :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey we've got that weather! I keep taking my jumper on and off:dohh:
> 
> Lots of falls today because there's a strong wind out on the Breton highroads, just been another one!
> 
> My anaemia's all cleared up now:thumbup: Eating cakes and knitting and BnBing in front of the tv all afternoon\\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds fabbo! Spesh the cake part:cloud9: How long does TDF last for?Click to expand...

Last day is 24th July, lasts 3 weeks:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> oh poofucks I'm going to have to restart what I've begun on the front of LO's jumper because I picked up the wrong sized needles by a mistake:dohh:

I'm not sure what this means but poor you :nope:

Why does it matter if the needles are wrong? Will the pattern not work? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo, li'l yellow is doing somersaults for some reason...could it be a sign???


----------



## mummyApril

I have got major backpain period pains and pressure and its not easing when I walk :( in so much pain right now :(


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> Oh LS.....I keep thinking about you too...it's been on my mind that you would suddenly pop up and say you've been and gone and done it and I'll still be pregnant!
> 
> Wow...what makes your MW think you're on the verge? Have you done anything to move things along?
> 
> Good luck anyway if we don't see you back on the thread until the baby is here - I wish for a fabulous experience for you :thumbup::hugs:

:hugs: In the US, most women typically get cervical checks from 36 weeks on. They're kind of useless, really because of course you can go from being 0% effaced & 0cm dilated to full blown labor at any time or you can sit at 3cm dilated for weeks. But I dilated from 1cm to over 3cm and from 75% effaced to fully effaced in the last 6 days. So I think that's the reason she doesn't see me lasting much longer -- my body seems to be ready to go. She actually stripped my membranes yesterday without warning which shocked me. I'm far more uncomfortable yesterday and today than I have been so I really hope something is happening soon. She said as soon as my water breaks she expects active labor to start very quickly. Of course that's all speculation & I could be sitting here 3 weeks from now. :haha:

I haven't done much to get things going. I took a good walk on Saturday and I ate an insane amount of eggplant about 1.5 weeks ago. :haha: I've been having very regular and very frequent BH contractions since 34 weeks (basically, I've been in false labor with contractions coming as often as every 5-6 minutes). I lost my plug last Thursday and my contractions have been feeling different to me since Monday evening. I think I may be in prolonged early labor now? I guess I'm pretty much just waiting for some more painful contractions to get closer together or for my water to break. And who knows when either will happen. :shrug:

I was really happy to hear she thinks it'll happen at any time but now I'll be getting antsy a week sooner if nothing happens so she better hope she's right!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I have got major backpain period pains and pressure and its not easing when I walk :( in so much pain right now :(

April..you seem to be in pain with this type of thing more often than not. Maybe you need to get a once over with the midwife - just to be sure this is normal? You're still quite early really :-k


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh LS.....I keep thinking about you too...it's been on my mind that you would suddenly pop up and say you've been and gone and done it and I'll still be pregnant!
> 
> Wow...what makes your MW think you're on the verge? Have you done anything to move things along?
> 
> Good luck anyway if we don't see you back on the thread until the baby is here - I wish for a fabulous experience for you :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :hugs: In the US, most women typically get cervical checks from 36 weeks on. They're kind of useless, really because of course you can go from being 0% effaced & 0cm dilated to full blown labor at any time or you can sit at 3cm dilated for weeks. But I dilated from 1cm to over 3cm and from 75% effaced to fully effaced in the last 6 days. So I think that's the reason she doesn't see me lasting much longer -- my body seems to be ready to go. She actually stripped my membranes yesterday without warning which shocked me. I'm far more uncomfortable yesterday and today than I have been so I really hope something is happening soon. She said as soon as my water breaks she expects active labor to start very quickly. Of course that's all speculation & I could be sitting here 3 weeks from now. :haha:
> 
> I haven't done much to get things going. I took a good walk on Saturday and I ate an insane amount of eggplant about 1.5 weeks ago. :haha: I've been having very regular and very frequent BH contractions since 34 weeks (basically, I've been in false labor with contractions coming as often as every 5-6 minutes). I lost my plug last Thursday and my contractions have been feeling different to me since Monday evening. I think I may be in prolonged early labor now? I guess I'm pretty much just waiting for some more painful contractions to get closer together or for my water to break. And who knows when either will happen. :shrug:
> 
> I was really happy to hear she thinks it'll happen at any time but now I'll be getting antsy a week sooner if nothing happens so she better hope she's right!Click to expand...

Well it all sounds really positive for things happening sooner rather than later - I'm ever so slightly jealous :winkwink: as I have nothing going on right now BUT as you say, that can all change in a split second - I'm trying to be patient. 

I haven't lost my plug, I'm not having any sort of regular tightenings, I have no idea if I'm at all dilated or effaced - just a big bag of dunno :shrug:

I'd have been a tad shocked too to have been given a sweep with no warning :shock: - not very pleasant!


----------



## LittleSpy

addie -- I see the 2nd line!! :happydance: I didn't even have to squint that much! :winkwink: Plus, it's been a while since I've looked at a test so I really don't think I have line eye. :thumbup:

Kit -- Good luck today!! I'm hoping we both have 7/7/11 babies. :happydance: I'm going to leave work early today and go for a waddle myself. :haha: And try to convince hubby to dtd later but it's difficult now that he knows there's nothing between his ding dong and his daughter's head except a bag of water that's likely to break. :haha:

mummyApril -- I hope you take it easy & start feeling better soon. Right around where you are is when I started becoming rather uncomfortable as well(and by uncomfortable I mean "in pain"). :nope: I just kept going looking at it as "Okay, I'm full-term at 37 weeks. Only 3-4 weeks to go!" and then when I got to full-term, I thought "Okay, only 3 weeks until my due date. I can do this." And now I've been told my OB would like to break my water next week if I haven't had the baby by then so now I only have to try to make it to next Wednesday which would be terribly difficult because I'm very much insanely uncomfortable today.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Littlespy :hi:

Sounds like your little girl isn't going to hang around much longer!:thumbup: Exciting!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> oh poofucks I'm going to have to restart what I've begun on the front of LO's jumper because I picked up the wrong sized needles by a mistake:dohh:
> 
> I'm not sure what this means but poor you :nope:
> 
> Why does it matter if the needles are wrong? Will the pattern not work? :shrug:Click to expand...

The front will be a different size from the back:wacko: Started again though:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to take LO to the park now but I just wanted to say to *TRIN* that if there's one thing I can't stand it's small piggles.:sulk:


https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/ti-cochon.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/ti-cochon.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/ti-cochon.gif





:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## firstbaby25

Is it mine?? Did I miss it?? :ninja:


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

:-k


----------



## firstbaby25

Not even catching up... I :brat: want it!


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Off to catch up now... En route to Warwick. 

Addie I'm so glad everyone else can see, was tough making the first shout :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i did go to midwife and she said ligaments etc but these are not, they are either contractions or very very painful hicks! :( 

ahh littlespy i hope you get some comfort soon, its not nice and i have so much to do and cant get it done :( x


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/drapeau43.gifMARK CAVENDISH WON TODAY'S STAGE OF THE TDF GIRLS!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/drapeau43.gif VIVE L'ANGLETERREhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/drapeau43.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Oh good grief. Catching up was difficult this morning. :dohh: 

How are we all?

Newbie, so sad about your DH's fellow officer. :nope: glad you had a fabbo birthday anyway though. :thumbup: 

Jaynie, you'll choose whatever course of action is best for you. I knows it. :hugs:

Oooh, LittleSpy! Youse got a baby comin'! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha:

:rofl:

That was possibly the funniest and most determined attempt at :ninja: the oooth post!!

You made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## Mollykins

April, I know how you feel love. These BH can get very very painful... I'm worried that I'll either go into labour early or will not know when its "real" in time and be in a mad rush to get to the hospital. :shrug:

Trin- yay 2-3!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit i did go to midwife and she said ligaments etc but these are not, they are either contractions or very very painful hicks! :(
> 
> ahh littlespy i hope you get some comfort soon, its not nice and i have so much to do and cant get it done :( x

Hmm, yes BH aren't supposed to feel like that are they? Although everyone's different I suppose. Hope it eases soon. At least the MW isn't overly concerned.

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April, I know how you feel love. These BH can get very very painful... I'm worried that I'll either go into labour early or will not know when its "real" in time and be in a mad rush to get to the hospital. :shrug:
> 
> Trin- yay 2-3!

Good morning to you my lovely Molly :flower:

It is interesting that both you and April have the really painful ligament pains and are both on your third pregnancies. Maybe not a total coincidence seeing as you are only a few weeks apart :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

midwife did say if they got bad to ring labour ward, but i dont want them to be like well it is ur 3rd you should know etc! but if it carries on like it is tonight im going and i dont care! Molly i was thinking same as Kit we both had 2 girls and now on boys and we both having pains! but these def dont feel like bh :/


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> midwife did say if they got bad to ring labour ward, but i dont want them to be like well it is ur 3rd you should know etc! but if it carries on like it is tonight im going and i dont care! Molly i was thinking same as Kit we both had 2 girls and now on boys and we both having pains! but these def dont feel like bh :/

Yep, I'd definitely get checked out if it continues - I'm sure all is well but a bit of reassurance would be good eh? :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtle ladies :hi:

What a busy day :wacko: I went for Body Talk this morning and what an interesting session! She spoke to the baby who spoke back! And said my uterus was doing a very good job (apparently communicated in a very matronly way)and s/he needs me to connect more on a heart (emotional) level. That I should eat as many chicken mayo sandwiches as possible (not sure one is possible :wacko:) and that the feeling attached to the chicken mayo sandwich is one of being intensely loved and wrapped in cottonwool :cloud9:

Then I went and watched Another Year with my mom. Very good movie, if a bit bleak.

Then we had T-touch for Esme the piggle. She LOVED the treats so I think she things T-touch (sort of like physio) was brilliant :thumbup:

And here is the already discussed digi :haha:

Now I'll catch up

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263025_10150310709774880_594719879_9360458_4315128_n.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

yay Trin thats brilliant :D


----------



## mummyApril

Yes Kit everyone keeps telling me im going to have him early though :/ a little bit scary...


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Trin...your bodytalk session sounds far out..but interesting for sure!

Who knew chicken mayo had such meaning? :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morning all!! I didn't like to say last night as there was quite a lot going on, but Harri's first tooth came out yesterday! So I wrote him a card from the tooth fairy and filled it with glitter which he loved when he just opened it :)
> Also had more trouble from the witch of the north (oh's ex) this weekend is silverstone (en route to pick up Emma and causes hrs of traffic jams) so oh said he would catch a train to notts at his expense obviously, and meet her there on the fri and sun instead of 4 miles up the rd, but guess what.......she won't drive the 4 miles!!!!!! Even though we always drive over the half way by even meeting in nott to start with!!! She wants my oh to go all the way to huddersfield!!!!
> Anyway, srry to moan, Kit, I hope today is the start :) Everyone else I hope you have a good day and achieve what you aim to achieve for the day x

Sorry the wicked :witch: is being so evil :nope:

We also lost a tooth this week - Ch'ien lost a molar. We have Gary the Toothfairy (who is a character for an ad campaign) :haha: The boys love him

https://static2.ucm.co.za/media/heat_coza/articles/2010/08/_thumbs/Gary-Hero-Colour-Pic_jpg_618x999_q85.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Yes Kit everyone keeps telling me im going to have him early though :/ a little bit scary...

I know but don't be panicked by what other people say...I'm sure James is cosy enough for a few weeks yet :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> midwife did say if they got bad to ring labour ward, but i dont want them to be like well it is ur 3rd you should know etc! but if it carries on like it is tonight im going and i dont care! Molly i was thinking same as Kit we both had 2 girls and now on boys and we both having pains! but these def dont feel like bh :/

I swear to you love, we are like twins. I told my OH the very same thing, I do.t want to go in and them say "really now, this isn't your first go..." I did speak with my doc and she said that as its my third that I will be feeling BHs more intensely. :shrug: I do check the toilet paper every time I go to the loo. It really doesn't feel "right"....maybe cause they are boys?? :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie that is too sad for your DH's colleague and his poor family.:cry:
> 
> Your cake looked wonderful though:cake: I was glad to turn 30, I thought 27-29 was a bit pants and frumpy feeling as an age:shrug: My DH teased me about becoming a "woman" when I turned 30:haha: So here's to the start of your womanhood and all the babies it will bring you with it:flower:

I felt the same. I nuv being in my 30's :shrug: I think they're great

Happy birthday again Newbie and so sorry for DH's friends. That it so sad :nope::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Also April, I think I'm going to ask my doctor to check me when I go in on the 15th, just for peace of mind and all.


Sorry I haven't said hello properly yet Kit. I nuv you. :hugs: I hope bebe comes soon. I want to send gifts!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning lovelies :flower:
> 
> Still no bloomin' bebe :nope: I'm going to do lots of walking today I think, coupled with eating pineapple :munch: then tonight, another hot bath and some :sex: I did the EPO again last night.
> 
> I got a beautiful and unusual gift from OH's friends yesterday - it was a lamb skin designed for baby to lie on. I have never seen such a thing before. Hope it doesn't get covered in poo and puke too soon :wacko: I must admit, I did think "oh, poor wee lamb" when I opened it but it's been given with incredible thought and kindness :cloud9:
> 
> So what's up for everyone else this fine Wednesday?
> 
> Happy day one and all :hugs:

A friend of ours had one for her baby. She loved it. (I couldn't get past the lamb bit but I'm just weird like that :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Also April, I think I'm going to ask my doctor to check me when I go in on the 15th, just for peace of mind and all.
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't said hello properly yet Kit. I nuv you. :hugs: I hope bebe comes soon. I want to send gifts!

:hugs: No worries Molly :thumbup: Nuv you back :kiss: 

Bebe is....too lazy! :sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Yummy mummy took Holly to the new library opposite our house and then to the market (where we lost piggy:shock: but found him again, phew! This little piggy went to market and nearly didn't come home again:nope: I'll have to attach him to the pushchair like Monkey) I got 3 books out, yet to be seen if I read any of them:haha:And lots of fish, including sardines for the bbq. NomNom. They on the other hand will deffo be eaten:munch:
> 
> This afternoon yummy mummy is away on business and slobbo mum is going to watch the Tour de France on tv with her knitting:happydance: Haven't watched a whole stage yet:dance: But it is in the interests of ttc, knitting is a good fertility aid. Both times I fell at the beginning of this year I was into knitting projects:thumbup:
> 
> KIT GO AND HAVE YOUR BABY PLEEEEEEASE:flower:

I wonder if they are Durban Sardines? We have a huge sardine run on at the moment and the fishermen are going crazy. All the little coastal towns are packed with them


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning lovelies :flower:
> 
> Still no bloomin' bebe :nope: I'm going to do lots of walking today I think, coupled with eating pineapple :munch: then tonight, another hot bath and some :sex: I did the EPO again last night.
> 
> I got a beautiful and unusual gift from OH's friends yesterday - it was a lamb skin designed for baby to lie on. I have never seen such a thing before. Hope it doesn't get covered in poo and puke too soon :wacko: I must admit, I did think "oh, poor wee lamb" when I opened it but it's been given with incredible thought and kindness :cloud9:
> 
> So what's up for everyone else this fine Wednesday?
> 
> Happy day one and all :hugs:
> 
> A friend of ours had one for her baby. She loved it. (I couldn't get past the lamb bit but I'm just weird like that :haha:)Click to expand...

Well if truth be told I'm a little bit the same as you...being vegeterian and all and although I'm not vegan, I wouldn't wear fur. 'Tis a bit :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit i did go to midwife and she said ligaments etc but these are not, they are either contractions or very very painful hicks! :(
> 
> ahh littlespy i hope you get some comfort soon, its not nice and i have so much to do and cant get it done :( x
> 
> Hmm, yes BH aren't supposed to feel like that are they? Although everyone's different I suppose. Hope it eases soon. At least the MW isn't overly concerned.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

My BH have pretty much felt like the "real" contractions I'm having now. There's just a little something different that I can't even quite put my finger on. It's like with the contractions I have now, I can feel them coming and I get uncomfortable before the contraction even takes place. BH seemed to mainly just be uncomfortable during the tightening part. :shrug:

With me dilating so much in the last few days, I'm starting to get paranoid I'm not going to know when I need to go to the hospital. I mean, I do feel the contractions and I know they're mostly 10-12 minutes a part most of the time. While I think they are getting stronger and a little more painful over time, it's hardly noticeable it's so gradual.

Of course everyone wishes they could be so lucky to not know labor is happening... but then when you realize your cervix is seriously making progress without you really knowing it, it's scary! I'm actually wishing for hard and fast pain at this point because that's what I expect and I'm terrified I'm going to just be sitting here at work and then suddenly feel an urge to push and end up plopping my baby in a toilet or something. :wacko: It's very likely active labor will kick in and my contractions will get super painful & closer together & all that good stuff. For some reason I just can't help worrying that it won't.


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy - yes, I would not particularly relish the thought of established second stage labour being so fast you couldn't get where you needed to go :shock: I suppose the only good thing about being where I am is that when something changes, I'll know it's time to do something!

I'm sure all will be just fine and you'll very soon have your little pink bundle in your arms safe and sound :cloud9: Is it still to be Maisie if I remember correctly?


----------



## Mollykins

You will know LittleSpy. :hugs:

The problem for me is these BHs are very strong on occasion, strong enough that I can't talk and they've near brought me to tears. Those normally hit though when I've been walking or on my feet for extended periods of time. :shrug:


Hurry up and have a baby someone! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Fanks guys... I feel much better about a break. Who knows it might give me a chance to get in to a house :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Random info- my aunt nearly delivered her third on the toilet. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

That's the spirit Jaynie baby. ::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You will know LittleSpy. :hugs:
> 
> The problem for me is these BHs are very strong on occasion, strong enough that I can't talk and they've near brought me to tears. Those normally hit though when I've been walking or on my feet for extended periods of time. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Hurry up and have a baby someone! :haha:

I is trying :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You will know LittleSpy. :hugs:
> 
> The problem for me is these BHs are very strong on occasion, strong enough that I can't talk and they've near brought me to tears. Those normally hit though when I've been walking or on my feet for extended periods of time. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Hurry up and have a baby someone! :haha:
> 
> I is trying :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: Oh, you poor love. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Random info- my aunt nearly delivered her third on the toilet. :shock:

Ooer...

My sis knows someone who when pregnant, wasn't quite sure if she was in labour as the pain wasn't too bad, went to the toilet and there was a little hand coming out of her lady garden :shock: I keep joking about such things - maybe shouldn't :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Yes molly def think were twinnys! Iv had lots of pressure and odd sharp pain down there! Which makes me stop in my tracks! They say bh meant to ease when walking but I go the opposite way :/

Angels dad has made me so angry, she has just told me he has said she's not allowed to date anyone with coloured skin! But she can date someone who supports westham! This bloke seriously needs to leave her life now! I can't stand it anymore the crap he comes out with argh! I hate racists!


----------



## Mollykins

:shock: I think what would scare me the most about that is I know hands shouldn't come first.


----------



## Sarachka

Alriiiiight. I'm laying in bed with alice


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Yes molly def think were twinnys! Iv had lots of pressure and odd sharp pain down there! Which makes me stop in my tracks! They say bh meant to ease when walking but I go the opposite way :/
> 
> Angels dad has made me so angry, she has just told me he has said she's not allowed to date anyone with coloured skin! But she can date someone who supports westham! This bloke seriously needs to leave her life now! I can't stand it anymore the crap he comes out with argh! I hate racists!

Oh dear April...does he think he's being funny?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :shock: I think what would scare me the most about that is I know hands shouldn't come first.

Exactly! Apparently it was all emergency rushing around after that unsurprisingly!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Alriiiiight. I'm laying in bed with alice

Hellooooooooo :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Yes molly def think were twinnys! Iv had lots of pressure and odd sharp pain down there! Which makes me stop in my tracks! They say bh meant to ease when walking but I go the opposite way :/
> 
> Angels dad has made me so angry, she has just told me he has said she's not allowed to date anyone with coloured skin! But she can date someone who supports westham! This bloke seriously needs to leave her life now! I can't stand it anymore the crap he comes out with argh! I hate racists![/QUOTE
> 
> I couldn't walk during one if I wanted to! Even putting a hand on my tum hurts.
> 
> Oh wow April. :nope: I am so sorry her Dad is such a tool.


----------



## TrinityMom

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh LS.....I keep thinking about you too...it's been on my mind that you would suddenly pop up and say you've been and gone and done it and I'll still be pregnant!
> 
> Wow...what makes your MW think you're on the verge? Have you done anything to move things along?
> 
> Good luck anyway if we don't see you back on the thread until the baby is here - I wish for a fabulous experience for you :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> :hugs: In the US, most women typically get cervical checks from 36 weeks on. They're kind of useless, really because of course you can go from being 0% effaced & 0cm dilated to full blown labor at any time or you can sit at 3cm dilated for weeks. But I dilated from 1cm to over 3cm and from 75% effaced to fully effaced in the last 6 days. So I think that's the reason she doesn't see me lasting much longer -- my body seems to be ready to go. She actually stripped my membranes yesterday without warning which shocked me. I'm far more uncomfortable yesterday and today than I have been so I really hope something is happening soon. She said as soon as my water breaks she expects active labor to start very quickly. Of course that's all speculation & I could be sitting here 3 weeks from now. :haha:
> 
> I haven't done much to get things going. I took a good walk on Saturday and I ate an insane amount of eggplant about 1.5 weeks ago. :haha: I've been having very regular and very frequent BH contractions since 34 weeks (basically, I've been in false labor with contractions coming as often as every 5-6 minutes). I lost my plug last Thursday and my contractions have been feeling different to me since Monday evening. I think I may be in prolonged early labor now? I guess I'm pretty much just waiting for some more painful contractions to get closer together or for my water to break. And who knows when either will happen. :shrug:
> 
> I was really happy to hear she thinks it'll happen at any time but now I'll be getting antsy a week sooner if nothing happens so she better hope she's right!Click to expand...

LS, if you were my patient, i would have my bags and car packed and be ready to go :thumbup: Sounds very promising. And being 100% effaced generally means a speedy labour


----------



## poas

Evening all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kit I'm very disappointed in you not having popped yet ;) Trin that picture is funny of your tooth fairy guy :)
My consult went well, I go back in 4 weeks to finalise decision on c-sec or vb, I am pretty happy as I think natural birth will be best and they didn't push the csec option :)
However if I go back and Esme is breech then the decision will not be mine, so fingers crossed she is not!! The woman was really nice,oh and I don't have gd :) But she has warned that she doesn't think bubba will be much under 10lb if any :O but Harri was big and I coped fine so not too worried really.
All in all I feel very reassured which was a good warm up to what Ed had to tell me....His ex has casually told him she is hiring an au pair to look after emma from september, even though the main part of the agreement of em going back to live with her was that she would look after her, so she has dropped to an even lower scale, and we will now be going through the courts-which actually is a relief, which might sound strange, but at least it stops the feeling of helplessness-and after all, it can't get any worse than it is at the moment!!!!
Harri told me (when I got back from consultation) that he's feeling pretty cool about his tooth, and that 'I can whistle even better now and I don't care, but girls like a good whistler' :) kids have odd ideas!


----------



## poas

Kit, my mum had a friend who was in her pregnancy group when she was having me and the baby was breech, wriggled and the foot was out, they had to wrap it in cotton wool until he was delivered to keep it warm!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to take LO to the park now but I just wanted to say to *TRIN* that if there's one thing I can't stand it's small piggles.:sulk:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/ti-cochon.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/ti-cochon.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/ti-cochon.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat:

:haha: I just like to :tease: you :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April, I know how you feel love. These BH can get very very painful... I'm worried that I'll either go into labour early or will not know when its "real" in time and be in a mad rush to get to the hospital. :shrug:
> 
> Trin- yay 2-3!
> 
> Good morning to you my lovely Molly :flower:
> 
> It is interesting that both you and April have the really painful ligament pains and are both on your third pregnancies. Maybe not a total coincidence seeing as you are only a few weeks apart :shrug:Click to expand...

I had loads of ligament pain and intense BH with my third. 'tis normal I'm afraid

I was thinking about this last night and I had this overwhelming gratitude to my uterus for expanding to grow a baby 3 times and then shrinking back down to normal :cloud9: (obvious, I know but it was quite a feeling)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kit I'm very disappointed in you not having popped yet ;) Trin that picture is funny of your tooth fairy guy :)
> My consult went well, I go back in 4 weeks to finalise decision on c-sec or vb, I am pretty happy as I think natural birth will be best and they didn't push the csec option :)
> However if I go back and Esme is breech then the decision will not be mine, so fingers crossed she is not!! The woman was really nice,oh and I don't have gd :) But she has warned that she doesn't think bubba will be much under 10lb if any :O but Harri was big and I coped fine so not too worried really.
> All in all I feel very reassured which was a good warm up to what Ed had to tell me....His ex has casually told him she is hiring an au pair to look after emma from september, even though the main part of the agreement of em going back to live with her was that she would look after her, so she has dropped to an even lower scale, and we will now be going through the courts-which actually is a relief, which might sound strange, but at least it stops the feeling of helplessness-and after all, it can't get any worse than it is at the moment!!!!
> Harri told me (when I got back from consultation) that he's feeling pretty cool about his tooth, and that 'I can whistle even better now and I don't care, but girls like a good whistler' :) kids have odd ideas!

:lol:

I'm disappointed about my lack of poppage too :nope:

Sounds like you had an excellent appointment :thumbup: No GD and hopefully your VB will be fine all being well - 10lbs though, glad you're ok with that!

*sigh* - what a shame your OHs ex can't stick to the agreement. Is there a reason why an au pair has to be employed??

LOL at Harri! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They're Breton sardines:thumbup:

Kit I was meant to say earlier that my BF has one of those lamb skins, really cosy laid on the push chair in the winter:thumbup: It doesn't seem any worse than leather shoes or belt or handbag etc to me, just less finesse to the presentation of it:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit, my mum had a friend who was in her pregnancy group when she was having me and the baby was breech, wriggled and the foot was out, they had to wrap it in cotton wool until he was delivered to keep it warm!

Oh my...maybe a little lady garden net should be standard issue when one becomes pregnant :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit he's just an idiot! He would be saying it seriously too, its hard cos I'm constantly correcting him and I don't want her to think I'm trying to be nasty about him etc! But he making it harder for me to say anything nice!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April, I know how you feel love. These BH can get very very painful... I'm worried that I'll either go into labour early or will not know when its "real" in time and be in a mad rush to get to the hospital. :shrug:
> 
> Trin- yay 2-3!
> 
> Good morning to you my lovely Molly :flower:
> 
> It is interesting that both you and April have the really painful ligament pains and are both on your third pregnancies. Maybe not a total coincidence seeing as you are only a few weeks apart :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had loads of ligament pain and intense BH with my third. 'tis normal I'm afraid
> 
> I was thinking about this last night and I had this overwhelming gratitude to my uterus for expanding to grow a baby 3 times and then shrinking back down to normal :cloud9: (obvious, I know but it was quite a feeling)Click to expand...

Might not shrink down the fourth time:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Yes molly def think were twinnys! Iv had lots of pressure and odd sharp pain down there! Which makes me stop in my tracks! They say bh meant to ease when walking but I go the opposite way :/
> 
> Angels dad has made me so angry, she has just told me he has said she's not allowed to date anyone with coloured skin! But she can date someone who supports westham! This bloke seriously needs to leave her life now! I can't stand it anymore the crap he comes out with argh! I hate racists!

Can you not move to Canada and leave him with his narrow perspectives behind?:shrug:


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kit I'm very disappointed in you not having popped yet ;) Trin that picture is funny of your tooth fairy guy :)
> My consult went well, I go back in 4 weeks to finalise decision on c-sec or vb, I am pretty happy as I think natural birth will be best and they didn't push the csec option :)
> However if I go back and Esme is breech then the decision will not be mine, so fingers crossed she is not!! The woman was really nice,oh and I don't have gd :) But she has warned that she doesn't think bubba will be much under 10lb if any :O but Harri was big and I coped fine so not too worried really.
> All in all I feel very reassured which was a good warm up to what Ed had to tell me....His ex has casually told him she is hiring an au pair to look after emma from september, even though the main part of the agreement of em going back to live with her was that she would look after her, so she has dropped to an even lower scale, and we will now be going through the courts-which actually is a relief, which might sound strange, but at least it stops the feeling of helplessness-and after all, it can't get any worse than it is at the moment!!!!
> Harri told me (when I got back from consultation) that he's feeling pretty cool about his tooth, and that 'I can whistle even better now and I don't care, but girls like a good whistler' :) kids have odd ideas!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm disappointed about my lack of poppage too :nope:
> 
> Sounds like you had an excellent appointment :thumbup: No GD and hopefully your VB will be fine all being well - 10lbs though, glad you're ok with that!
> 
> *sigh* - what a shame your OHs ex can't stick to the agreement. Is there a reason why an au pair has to be employed??
> 
> LOL at Harri! :haha:Click to expand...

Well.........when Emma lived with us, I worked weekends and ed worked in the week, so we never needed childcare for either of the children, and got to spend a lot of time with them-we live fairly simply-money is not the main focus in our life,so we could do this quite easily.
His ex however is a career woman, which I am not criticising BUT the fact of the matter is, since she took em back (27dec last yr) she promised she would work less, leave the country on business less, and generally put em first....instead, she put em in daycare from 7am-5.30 monday to friday (holidays inc) and then we have em one weekend a fortnight, so basically she took her from a family and put her in a centre,to only spend one wk end a fortnight with her?? Also she has been going away for between 2days and a wk EVERY month!!
That was bad enough, but she had said in september when em starts school that she would be there to pick her up, and not leave the country anymore (this is all feasible for her too before you think of expense-her oh is her boss and she has made no secret of the money they have, so could easily cut down on hrs)-worst thing is, she didn't even plan on telling Ed about the au pair-it was a mutual friend who expressed concern, and were surprised that Ed was standing for it!!!!!
When he asked her earlier she said-'oh,that, I didn't think it would affect you so saw no need to tell you''


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Kit, my mum had a friend who was in her pregnancy group when she was having me and the baby was breech, wriggled and the foot was out, they had to wrap it in cotton wool until he was delivered to keep it warm!

That's why a water birth is safest for a breech - baby stays warm and supported and the cord doesn't stop beating even if it comes out first :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Evening all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kit I'm very disappointed in you not having popped yet ;) Trin that picture is funny of your tooth fairy guy :)
> My consult went well, I go back in 4 weeks to finalise decision on c-sec or vb, I am pretty happy as I think natural birth will be best and they didn't push the csec option :)
> However if I go back and Esme is breech then the decision will not be mine, so fingers crossed she is not!! The woman was really nice,oh and I don't have gd :) But she has warned that she doesn't think bubba will be much under 10lb if any :O but Harri was big and I coped fine so not too worried really.
> All in all I feel very reassured which was a good warm up to what Ed had to tell me....His ex has casually told him she is hiring an au pair to look after emma from september, even though the main part of the agreement of em going back to live with her was that she would look after her, so she has dropped to an even lower scale, and we will now be going through the courts-which actually is a relief, which might sound strange, but at least it stops the feeling of helplessness-and after all, it can't get any worse than it is at the moment!!!!
> Harri told me (when I got back from consultation) that he's feeling pretty cool about his tooth, and that 'I can whistle even better now and I don't care, but girls like a good whistler' :) kids have odd ideas!

That's fabbo news for the GD:thumbup: As for the size of :baby: I'm a bit :argh: and :shock: myself, but I'm sure you are more of a labour heroine than I so you will handle it marvellously:bodyb:

Maybe I've got this all wrong but Emma is Ed's ex's kid though? I don't completely understand why she's not allowed a nanny if she needs/wants/can afford:wacko: one?- Especially if she's working and single. But I'm a bit lost because I don't really know what's what so sorry if my questions are daft:shrug::flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April, I know how you feel love. These BH can get very very painful... I'm worried that I'll either go into labour early or will not know when its "real" in time and be in a mad rush to get to the hospital. :shrug:
> 
> Trin- yay 2-3!
> 
> Good morning to you my lovely Molly :flower:
> 
> It is interesting that both you and April have the really painful ligament pains and are both on your third pregnancies. Maybe not a total coincidence seeing as you are only a few weeks apart :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had loads of ligament pain and intense BH with my third. 'tis normal I'm afraid
> 
> I was thinking about this last night and I had this overwhelming gratitude to my uterus for expanding to grow a baby 3 times and then shrinking back down to normal :cloud9: (obvious, I know but it was quite a feeling)Click to expand...
> 
> Might not shrink down the fourth time:tease:Click to expand...

That's so mean :cry:

:friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy just seen your post to Kit, will read that!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kit I'm very disappointed in you not having popped yet ;) Trin that picture is funny of your tooth fairy guy :)
> My consult went well, I go back in 4 weeks to finalise decision on c-sec or vb, I am pretty happy as I think natural birth will be best and they didn't push the csec option :)
> However if I go back and Esme is breech then the decision will not be mine, so fingers crossed she is not!! The woman was really nice,oh and I don't have gd :) But she has warned that she doesn't think bubba will be much under 10lb if any :O but Harri was big and I coped fine so not too worried really.
> All in all I feel very reassured which was a good warm up to what Ed had to tell me....His ex has casually told him she is hiring an au pair to look after emma from september, even though the main part of the agreement of em going back to live with her was that she would look after her, so she has dropped to an even lower scale, and we will now be going through the courts-which actually is a relief, which might sound strange, but at least it stops the feeling of helplessness-and after all, it can't get any worse than it is at the moment!!!!
> Harri told me (when I got back from consultation) that he's feeling pretty cool about his tooth, and that 'I can whistle even better now and I don't care, but girls like a good whistler' :) kids have odd ideas!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm disappointed about my lack of poppage too :nope:
> 
> Sounds like you had an excellent appointment :thumbup: No GD and hopefully your VB will be fine all being well - 10lbs though, glad you're ok with that!
> 
> *sigh* - what a shame your OHs ex can't stick to the agreement. Is there a reason why an au pair has to be employed??
> 
> LOL at Harri! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........when Emma lived with us, I worked weekends and ed worked in the week, so we never needed childcare for either of the children, and got to spend a lot of time with them-we live fairly simply-money is not the main focus in our life,so we could do this quite easily.
> His ex however is a career woman, which I am not criticising BUT the fact of the matter is, since she took em back (27dec last yr) she promised she would work less, leave the country on business less, and generally put em first....instead, she put em in daycare from 7am-5.30 monday to friday (holidays inc) and then we have em one weekend a fortnight, so basically she took her from a family and put her in a centre,to only spend one wk end a fortnight with her?? Also she has been going away for between 2days and a wk EVERY month!!
> That was bad enough, but she had said in september when em starts school that she would be there to pick her up, and not leave the country anymore (this is all feasible for her too before you think of expense-her oh is her boss and she has made no secret of the money they have, so could easily cut down on hrs)-worst thing is, she didn't even plan on telling Ed about the au pair-it was a mutual friend who expressed concern, and were surprised that Ed was standing for it!!!!!
> When he asked her earlier she said-'oh,that, I didn't think it would affect you so saw no need to tell you''Click to expand...

Was the agreement made legally when Emma went back to live with her at all? It's a bit tricky if it's just been done verbally between you :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kit I'm very disappointed in you not having popped yet ;) Trin that picture is funny of your tooth fairy guy :)
> My consult went well, I go back in 4 weeks to finalise decision on c-sec or vb, I am pretty happy as I think natural birth will be best and they didn't push the csec option :)
> However if I go back and Esme is breech then the decision will not be mine, so fingers crossed she is not!! The woman was really nice,oh and I don't have gd :) But she has warned that she doesn't think bubba will be much under 10lb if any :O but Harri was big and I coped fine so not too worried really.
> All in all I feel very reassured which was a good warm up to what Ed had to tell me....His ex has casually told him she is hiring an au pair to look after emma from september, even though the main part of the agreement of em going back to live with her was that she would look after her, so she has dropped to an even lower scale, and we will now be going through the courts-which actually is a relief, which might sound strange, but at least it stops the feeling of helplessness-and after all, it can't get any worse than it is at the moment!!!!
> Harri told me (when I got back from consultation) that he's feeling pretty cool about his tooth, and that 'I can whistle even better now and I don't care, but girls like a good whistler' :) kids have odd ideas!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm disappointed about my lack of poppage too :nope:
> 
> Sounds like you had an excellent appointment :thumbup: No GD and hopefully your VB will be fine all being well - 10lbs though, glad you're ok with that!
> 
> *sigh* - what a shame your OHs ex can't stick to the agreement. Is there a reason why an au pair has to be employed??
> 
> LOL at Harri! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........when Emma lived with us, I worked weekends and ed worked in the week, so we never needed childcare for either of the children, and got to spend a lot of time with them-we live fairly simply-money is not the main focus in our life,so we could do this quite easily.
> His ex however is a career woman, which I am not criticising BUT the fact of the matter is, since she took em back (27dec last yr) she promised she would work less, leave the country on business less, and generally put em first....instead, she put em in daycare from 7am-5.30 monday to friday (holidays inc) and then we have em one weekend a fortnight, so basically she took her from a family and put her in a centre,to only spend one wk end a fortnight with her?? Also she has been going away for between 2days and a wk EVERY month!!
> That was bad enough, but she had said in september when em starts school that she would be there to pick her up, and not leave the country anymore (this is all feasible for her too before you think of expense-her oh is her boss and she has made no secret of the money they have, so could easily cut down on hrs)-worst thing is, she didn't even plan on telling Ed about the au pair-it was a mutual friend who expressed concern, and were surprised that Ed was standing for it!!!!!
> When he asked her earlier she said-'oh,that, I didn't think it would affect you so saw no need to tell you''Click to expand...

Sorry Lissy I was posting my question as you were writing this:dohh: It's very French to put kids in childcare, most of the kids I know get picked up at 6pm or 7pm from the CLEM (or the Centre Loisir on Wednesdays when there's no school) so it doesn't shock me per se. It's not at all what I want for Holly if finances will permit me to work child friendly hours, so I understand you and Ed don't want it for emma. Presumably his ex's response is well if you don't want her in care come and look after her yourself?:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Tarq told me his neck is sore when he does this and this and this....just checked and he has mumps :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Tarq told me his neck is sore when he does this and this and this....just checked and he has mumps :nope:

:shock:

Oh no! Have you had mumps?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And a nanny might be a better option than a care centre:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Back later maybe - OH needs the lappy :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Back later maybe - OH needs the lappy :wacko:

NOooooooooOOOOOoooo!!:cry: Hit him with your Haggis:grr:


----------



## poas

She won't let her live with us B, we want Emma and have said she could go to her mum every weekend if her mum wants her, but she(ex) says a daughter should be with her mum....except that she's not? I have nothing against working mums in the slightest, I just don't get her? Plus the fact that Emma has actually asked her mum in front of ed and harri to come back to live with us on a few occasions of late, but her mum says 'she doesn't know what she is saying?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> She won't let her live with us B, we want Emma and have said she could go to her mum every weekend if her mum wants her, but she(ex) says a daughter should be with her mum....except that she's not? I have nothing against working mums in the slightest, I just don't get her? Plus the fact that Emma has actually asked her mum in front of ed and harri to come back to live with us on a few occasions of late, but her mum says 'she doesn't know what she is saying?

How old is Emma?


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Off to catch up now... En route to Warwick.
> 
> Addie I'm so glad everyone else can see, was tough making the first shout :haha:

Lol I'm glad 2 now hopefully it's a line that gets darker!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

My step son is here visting with us for a couple of weeks. He phoned his mom and asked if he could finish the rest of high school here living with us and she politely responded H*LL NO! He will be 16 on sunday and has 2 yrs left in school. I expected her to say that. he's her only child and allowing her son to move to another state to live with his dad is just out of the question. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Off to catch up now... En route to Warwick.
> 
> Addie I'm so glad everyone else can see, was tough making the first shout :haha:
> 
> Lol I'm glad 2 now hopefully it's a line that gets darker!!!!Click to expand...

Not only will that line get darker but those little dooberywotsits you sent us a photo of will grow and grow and turn into:baby: or :baby::baby:

Oh my oh my the emotional trail of the Turtle thread continues to wind it's way through our lives:cry: I've never shared anyone's IVF, just heard from a distance about who had it :shrug: Not seen the dooberywotsits and the first shadow of a line before. Oh my oh my:cry:


----------



## cassie04

*I have just popped back and read the last few pages to catch up and what do i find B your talking about sardines again! nom! send some my way! 

 trin - how are you feeling.....i read someone congratulating u on a digi 2-3 weeks?!?!? but i couldnt find your post saying this! is this true?!!?!? if so im totally buzzing for you its the best feeling ever....how are you feeling these days? i had my first spew ever today.....it was amazing! (Although Luna has already warned me i wont be saying that in time to come)

Jaynie- sorry to go earlier have you decided what your plan of action is for ttc and new job?!?!? Why dont you just have sexy time when you feel like it and take no notice to dates- this is what i did this month and somehow you end up pregnant!

UPDATE: 
Well i called the doctors as the midwife forgot to call last week to arrange an app and she was supposed to call today and it seemed she was forgetting to call me again  Anyway i eventually tracked her down and she has booked me in to meet up with her and go over my welcome pack on the 27th july!(i will be 9 weeks then). Is this when others had their meeting? GOD KNOWS HOW LONG IT WILL BE UNTILL I GET TO SEE MY LITTLE BEAN! 

Anyway Hope everyone is having a lovely day!*


----------



## poas

She is 4 in a month, starts school in september.
And we had her from age 2and a half till 3 and a half newbie, so it's not like her mum has always had her-she had no aversion to us having em for that yr because she was saving money.


----------



## poas

9wks is about right for first midwife meeting, scan will be 12wks :) and heartbeat usually at 16wks.
Oh and Addie I see a faint line I think too x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Tarq told me his neck is sore when he does this and this and this....just checked and he has mumps :nope:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Oh no! Have you had mumps?Click to expand...

We've all had it and the other boys. I'm glad he has it now because it's bad for boys to get later. He's coping well - no fevers etc - just sore glands


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> 9wks is about right for first midwife meeting, scan will be 12wks :) and heartbeat usually at 16wks.
> Oh and Addie I see a faint line I think too x

*
heartbeat at 16 weeks? my friend jsut went for an early scan at 6 weeks and lucky for her they could hear the heartbeat.....will i not be able to hear it from 12 weeks.....eash all this baby information makes me sooooo iggly piggly!

Addie- how exciting a little line!  will you make sure you POAS every morning for me untill the 11th so we can see the line getting darker!!!!! sooo exciting!*


----------



## cassie04

*and Addie i still POAS now! im still addicted! so il contine POAS with you*


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> *I
> 
> trin - how are you feeling.....i read someone congratulating u on a digi 2-3 weeks?!?!? but i couldnt find your post saying this! is this true?!!?!? if so im totally buzzing for you its the best feeling ever....how are you feeling these days? i had my first spew ever today.....it was amazing! (Although Luna has already warned me i wont be saying that in time to come)*

Congrats on your first spew :thumbup::haha:

I am really tired and nauseous but no actual spewing. My maca went sliding up and down my throat coating it with it's evil nasty taste and threatening to pass the back teeth but I wrangled it back down :sick: I didn't spew with the boys so maybe I won't :shrug: I battle to brush my teeth at night without gagging tho


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy your situation sounds gash a tronic! I hope court helps, sure ports are there to decide on best interests of a child not parents and there is overwhelming evidence that being with at least one parent is better for kids :shrug: you should have gone through mediation to let Emma go back... And get to CAB they'll advise...

Cassie - you can pay £60 and see bean whenever ya want but usually 12 weeks. I'm having a one month break to get established in the job and drink :wine: and :beer: on my birthday (which is 27th July by the way... Coincidence) and a wedding in Ireland on the 5th! :shrug: we'll see though :winkwink:

:-k what else?

April sorry you're in pain and uncomfortable. Haven't you got something tied to your periods that's bad? Could it be that? 

:hi: sezi ... You feeling better? Hope my advice didn't offend ya... I re read it (cause I'm paranoid like that) and I actually didn't really offer any advice other than to stay which you will anyway :hugs:

Was :haha: before cause you guys know I freak out and soon you'll all just be like 'jaynie's having one of her days :dohh:'!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> My step son is here visting with us for a couple of weeks. He phoned his mom and asked if he could finish the rest of high school here living with us and she politely responded H*LL NO! He will be 16 on sunday and has 2 yrs left in school. I expected her to say that. he's her only child and allowing her son to move to another state to live with his dad is just out of the question. :shrug:

At least you won't get stuck washing large teenage socks:haha: I jest, but your DH must be feeling a bit :growlmad: about her 'no negotiations' reaction! He's big and ugly enough to look after himself now at 16! (That's what my parents always told us:shrug:)


----------



## Mollykins

Have you all seen the cans of tuna that has the mermaid on them?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to go to bed. Very tired and getting vertigo looking at the screen

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Trin a Lin


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> thanks kit enjoy your walk too
> 
> i think i am getting my do done yay!!! my roots are bloody miles long haha
> 
> ps.i reckon a bit of crackboom will get yellow on the move people swear by it!?
> how you getting on with epo?
> 
> 
> Thanks Haylz :thumbup:
> 
> I am trying the EPO..but I'm not sure how I would know if it was making any difference..I've left it quite late. The way I see it, it can't hurt :shrug:Click to expand...


I have purchased some today:thumbup:so you prick them with a pin?:thumbup:then insert not to far i guess?:thumbup:and then when empty they plop out yes?







cassie04 said:


> *Hellloooo beautiful turtles!
> 
> I have been uba busy with trips out to the beach and visiting friends and family! *
> 
> *I was soooooo freaking excited to come back on and straight away i scattered frantically over the posts to find Kits name to see if she had popped! and what do i find!?!??!?!?!??! She is still the size of a house! Kit you need a spicy curry and lots of sexing!*
> *
> Jaynie- As if your teeth impacts ttc! that is crazy my teeth must have been grim for 2 years while i was constantly getting BFN's! *
> 
> *Hollymonkey-you and your bbq talk always makes me drool! Now we are talking sardines nom!!!!! *
> 
> *new mummy2010- Awwww nothing better than going to the salon to get your hair pampered! Are you allowed to die your hair when your
> pregnant.....i couldnt decide! some say yes and some say no!*
> 
> *Sending lots of love to all the other turtle wurtles!
> 
> Soooo....i have been feeling nausious for a few days now....but never actually to the point of dashing for the loo! Anyway this morn i was lying in bed and felt sick...i decided to get up and just stand near-ish the bathroom just incase and yep........I couldnt resist! HOOORAY FOR MY FIRST SPEW! In between throwing up i was shouting Dave downstairs he was like "Are you alright up there?" i was like "Yeaaaa im so excited BARFFFFFF!!!! " I think Dave was just as excited as me! he was great!
> 
> Anyway i hope everyone is great! im going to catch up on what i have missed out on!*


Cassie yay:happydance:for your first "barf" bless ya:haha:, also on the hair front mum did at home instead but looks lovely and im very pleased although a bit back achey:wacko:from sitting down for hours:winkwink:.Most hairdressers including mum say stay away from serious colouring as in bleach based colours and peroxide in the 1st tri, but after that your safe!!




Essie said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> I have spent the morning reading, as my library books are due back today and I wanted to finish my last one. DH doesn't like the idea of me driving the 15 miles to the library so I have to wait until he comes home to go and return them/get some more books. Now enjoying a sumptuous lunch of marmite sandwich followed by strawberries (alas not home grown as mine have been half eaten by bugs :nope: ) hope everyone is having a good wednesday, will catch up properly later.

Nom, nom strawberries i just munched a huge bowel with cream essie:thumbup:, my last ones out of 5 fresh punnetss OH was given by delivery man on friday piggy me never:haha:


Juat catching up now been chopsy today ladies


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *I
> 
> trin - how are you feeling.....i read someone congratulating u on a digi 2-3 weeks?!?!? but i couldnt find your post saying this! is this true?!!?!? if so im totally buzzing for you its the best feeling ever....how are you feeling these days? i had my first spew ever today.....it was amazing! (Although Luna has already warned me i wont be saying that in time to come)*
> 
> Congrats on your first spew :thumbup::haha:
> 
> I am really tired and nauseous but no actual spewing. My maca went sliding up and down my throat coating it with it's evil nasty taste and threatening to pass the back teeth but I wrangled it back down :sick: I didn't spew with the boys so maybe I won't :shrug: I battle to brush my teeth at night without gagging thoClick to expand...

*awwww keep it down!!!!!!! hahah i know i dont think Dave knew what to do when i was being sick cos i looked like i was enjoying it so much cos i felt totally up the duff! 

Have you made an appointment with the midwife yet?*


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> She is 4 in a month, starts school in september.
> And we had her from age 2and a half till 3 and a half newbie, so it's not like her mum has always had her-she had no aversion to us having em for that yr because she was saving money.

Oh she's diddy still:awww: I was thinking she was 8 ish for some reason:shrug:
Ha ha tell me about the saving money thing:haha: (I was the nanny for DH's ex until they got old enough to go to school and come home on their own! She didn't pay me though, DH paid her:dohh: Oh the worms in the can, you just wouldn't believe!) 
Well I'm not sure, maybe a good sit down and talk over it together like adults? It never worked/works for us but you may have more luck? And then the courts I guess but all that's waaaaaay put of my depth for comment!
:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

ohh night Trin yay for 2-3 today im just missing you sorry lovely


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Lissy your situation sounds gash a tronic! I hope court helps, sure ports are there to decide on best interests of a child not parents and there is overwhelming evidence that being with at least one parent is better for kids :shrug: you should have gone through mediation to let Emma go back... And get to CAB they'll advise...
> 
> Cassie - you can pay £60 and see bean whenever ya want but usually 12 weeks. I'm having a one month break to get established in the job and drink :wine: and :beer: on my birthday (which is 27th July by the way... Coincidence) and a wedding in Ireland on the 5th! :shrug: we'll see though :winkwink:
> 
> :-k what else?
> 
> April sorry you're in pain and uncomfortable. Haven't you got something tied to your periods that's bad? Could it be that?
> 
> :hi: sezi ... You feeling better? Hope my advice didn't offend ya... I re read it (cause I'm paranoid like that) and I actually didn't really offer any advice other than to stay which you will anyway :hugs:
> 
> Was :haha: before cause you guys know I freak out and soon you'll all just be like 'jaynie's having one of her days :dohh:'!

*Eash i had a look at buying a scan but there didnt seem to be many choices near Newcastle and the cheapest was £100. ~Where is this £60 dealio?

I think thats a good idea....i would deffo celebrate on your birthday cos no doubt soon there wont be any  drinking for you! cos you will preggaz!!!!!!! also you never know a little drunken sexy time may lead to a *


----------



## poas

Well luckily oh's aunt is a family lawyer so she is sorting us out contact order applications?! I dunno, I'm sorry for ranting anyway, I'm all done now promise!!
Cassie thats very early, normally you can only just see hb at 6wks as a flicking dot, but that must have been reassuring for her :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Evening Cassie I love your gay (as in jolly) pink posts and since imitation is the sincerest form of flattery I thought I would partake in the pinkness. Pleeeease do not think I have a one track mind and talk only of sardines all the time I also love pickled herring and salmon rillettes and tuna mixed with sundried tomato This latter is particularly nommo *


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> *Evening Cassie I love your gay (as in jolly) pink posts and since imitation is the sincerest form of flattery I thought I would partake in the pinkness. Pleeeease do not think I have a one track mind and talk only of sardines all the time I also love pickled herring and salmon rillettes and tuna mixed with sundried tomato This latter is particularly nommo *

*Hahahah What are you doing to me woman! DO YOU NOT KNOW I AM STARVING MARVIN OVER HERE AND AM PATIENTLY WAITING FOR DAVE TO RETURN FROM WORK SO WE CAN HAVE SOME FAJITA'S! 

Get on the pink scene! i mainly do it so i can see where i am....i am big virgin to baby and bump i am slowly getting used to all the little features and it takes me ages to find out where i am on posts

How old is your little monkey?!?*


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Back later maybe - OH needs the lappy :wacko:
> 
> NOooooooooOOOOOoooo!!:cry: Hit him with your Haggis:grr:Click to expand...

I'm back fish-face! :tease:


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> Well luckily oh's aunt is a family lawyer so she is sorting us out contact order applications?! I dunno, I'm sorry for ranting anyway, I'm all done now promise!!
> Cassie thats very early, normally you can only just see hb at 6wks as a flicking dot, but that must have been reassuring for her :)

*Eash thanks for the information....im so dumb sometimes when it comes to baby stuff im still learning so much! So whats the difference when when you have a scan at 16 weeks? *


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *I
> 
> trin - how are you feeling.....i read someone congratulating u on a digi 2-3 weeks?!?!? but i couldnt find your post saying this! is this true?!!?!? if so im totally buzzing for you its the best feeling ever....how are you feeling these days? i had my first spew ever today.....it was amazing! (Although Luna has already warned me i wont be saying that in time to come)*
> 
> Congrats on your first spew :thumbup::haha:
> 
> I am really tired and nauseous but no actual spewing. My maca went sliding up and down my throat coating it with it's evil nasty taste and threatening to pass the back teeth but I wrangled it back down :sick: I didn't spew with the boys so maybe I won't :shrug: I battle to brush my teeth at night without gagging thoClick to expand...

Trin I tangibly felt the pleasure you took in writing that grossness, you grossness person you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Need help! Should I make dinner A or dinner B?


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Well luckily oh's aunt is a family lawyer so she is sorting us out contact order applications?! I dunno, I'm sorry for ranting anyway, I'm all done now promise!!
> Cassie thats very early, normally you can only just see hb at 6wks as a flicking dot, but that must have been reassuring for her :)
> 
> *Eash thanks for the information....im so dumb sometimes when it comes to baby stuff im still learning so much! So whats the difference when when you have a scan at 16 weeks? *Click to expand...

I agree to differ:shrug: A heart beat is possible at 6 weeks:shrug: Holly's was 176bpm at 8+0 weeks:shrug:


----------



## poas

Its not a scan at 16wks, usually your midwife will put some gel on your tum and use a doppler to pick up the waves, enabling you to hear bubba's hb.They normally don't do it before then as they don't want to scare you in case it can't be heard yet :)


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *I
> 
> trin - how are you feeling.....i read someone congratulating u on a digi 2-3 weeks?!?!? but i couldnt find your post saying this! is this true?!!?!? if so im totally buzzing for you its the best feeling ever....how are you feeling these days? i had my first spew ever today.....it was amazing! (Although Luna has already warned me i wont be saying that in time to come)*
> 
> Congrats on your first spew :thumbup::haha:
> 
> I am really tired and nauseous but no actual spewing. My maca went sliding up and down my throat coating it with it's evil nasty taste and threatening to pass the back teeth but I wrangled it back down :sick: I didn't spew with the boys so maybe I won't :shrug: I battle to brush my teeth at night without gagging thoClick to expand...
> 
> Trin I tangibly felt the pleasure you took in writing that grossness, you grossness person you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gifClick to expand...


hahah it was very descriptive but i totally understood every word about it!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit! ...did your haggis make it? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Back later maybe - OH needs the lappy :wacko:
> 
> NOooooooooOOOOOoooo!!:cry: Hit him with your Haggis:grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back fish-face! :tease:Click to expand...

What did you do to get the lappy back? Threaten to go into labour?:haha:


----------



## poas

Must just be uk then b, they saw esme's at 6wks, but said they couldnt guarantee sound till16 weeks? Any uk'ers please tell me if I'm wrong I feel silly if I am :)


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> Its not a scan at 16wks, usually your midwife will put some gel on your tum and use a doppler to pick up the waves, enabling you to hear bubba's hb.They normally don't do it before then as they don't want to scare you in case it can't be heard yet :)

*
Eash well thanks for my little educational lesson today!!!! i feel wise!*

*I dont think they do a 16 week just a 12 and a 20 here but i know you can rent a doppler which i can sooooo definitly see me buying and doing Daves head in listening to heartbeats over the tv!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Its not a scan at 16wks, usually your midwife will put some gel on your tum and use a doppler to pick up the waves, enabling you to hear bubba's hb.They normally don't do it before then as they don't want to scare you in case it can't be heard yet :)

Oh I was talking scan not doppler:dohh: Les Frogs like their scans here!


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> Need help! Should I make dinner A or dinner B?

*What is dinner A and dinner B?!?!?!

More food talk! mmmm im sooooo hungry every time i come on here everyones talking food!*


----------



## poas

Lol, Bethany, the one time I try and be knowledgeable :) Yes, Ed said they had very frequent scans and bloods etc in france


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Its not a scan at 16wks, usually your midwife will put some gel on your tum and use a doppler to pick up the waves, enabling you to hear bubba's hb.They normally don't do it before then as they don't want to scare you in case it can't be heard yet :)
> 
> Oh I was talking scan not doppler:dohh: Les Frogs like their scans here!Click to expand...

I think i was talking scans too....they can see it on the scan quite soon cant they!?!?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Have you all seen the cans of tuna that has the mermaid on them?

..don't fink so??? Why?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Lol, Bethany, the one time I try and be knowledgeable :) Yes, Ed said they had very frequent scans and bloods etc in france

I think we've just got a scan and doppler misunderstanding going on here! I got a scan at 8 wks but for poofuck reasons have just had scans at nearer 5 and 6 weeks and my scan lady said that at 6 weeks with the equipment we have now the heart beat can be detected. Just not to panic if there isn't since dates can be out so easily at the beginning


----------



## Mollykins

cassie04 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Need help! Should I make dinner A or dinner B?
> 
> *What is dinner A and dinner B?!?!?!
> 
> More food talk! mmmm im sooooo hungry every time i come on here everyones talking food!*Click to expand...

Dinner A- Chicken Enchiladas
Dinner B- Filet mignon with garlic roasted potatoes and veggies

:munch:

Thinking about it makes me hungry so I am going to make some potato salad to while away the time til dinner needs to be made. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> thanks kit enjoy your walk too
> 
> i think i am getting my do done yay!!! my roots are bloody miles long haha
> 
> ps.i reckon a bit of crackboom will get yellow on the move people swear by it!?
> how you getting on with epo?
> 
> 
> Thanks Haylz :thumbup:
> 
> I am trying the EPO..but I'm not sure how I would know if it was making any difference..I've left it quite late. The way I see it, it can't hurt :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have purchased some today:thumbup:so you prick them with a pin?:thumbup:then insert not to far i guess?:thumbup:and then when empty they plop out yes?Click to expand...

Well.......yes, and no. On the occasions I've done this so far, I've nicked the capsule with scissors, popped them *ahem* into place and then went to bed. The first toilet trip after that you will find much comes out of it's own accord, but I figure that's ok. Sometimes the capsule bit dissolves itself too..depends how long it stays in. You should have a better run at doing this than me :thumbup: and so more benefit.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Have you all seen the cans of tuna that has the mermaid on them?
> 
> ..don't fink so??? Why?Click to expand...

Well, this is what the can looks like... and my youngest saw it at the store yesterday and said, "LOOK MOMMY! MERMAID FOOD! Can we buy it and go feed the mermaids?"
 



Attached Files:







mermaid.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *I
> 
> trin - how are you feeling.....i read someone congratulating u on a digi 2-3 weeks?!?!? but i couldnt find your post saying this! is this true?!!?!? if so im totally buzzing for you its the best feeling ever....how are you feeling these days? i had my first spew ever today.....it was amazing! (Although Luna has already warned me i wont be saying that in time to come)*
> 
> Congrats on your first spew :thumbup::haha:
> 
> I am really tired and nauseous but no actual spewing. My maca went sliding up and down my throat coating it with it's evil nasty taste and threatening to pass the back teeth but I wrangled it back down :sick: I didn't spew with the boys so maybe I won't :shrug: I battle to brush my teeth at night without gagging thoClick to expand...
> 
> Trin I tangibly felt the pleasure you took in writing that grossness, you grossness person you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gifClick to expand...

:sick: I thought I could taste the maca too after reading that :sick:


----------



## cassie04

*Hahaha at daves face when he seen the digi had changed to 3 weeks! hahah what a goon he look like!*:haha:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit! ...did your haggis make it? :haha:

:nope:

He dead :sad2:


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Need help! Should I make dinner A or dinner B?
> 
> *What is dinner A and dinner B?!?!?!
> 
> More food talk! mmmm im sooooo hungry every time i come on here everyones talking food!*Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner A- Chicken Enchiladas
> Dinner B- Filet mignon with garlic roasted potatoes and veggies
> 
> :munch:
> 
> Thinking about it makes me hungry so I am going to make some potato salad to while away the time til dinner needs to be made. :haha:Click to expand...

*Enchilado's all the way! there my fave!*


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Back later maybe - OH needs the lappy :wacko:
> 
> NOooooooooOOOOOoooo!!:cry: Hit him with your Haggis:grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back fish-face! :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do to get the lappy back? Threaten to go into labour?:haha:Click to expand...

I just gave him a Holly special....a Glasgow kiss :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit! ...did your haggis make it? :haha:
> 
> :nope:
> 
> He dead :sad2:Click to expand...

Tragedy!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Must just be uk then b, they saw esme's at 6wks, but said they couldnt guarantee sound till16 weeks? Any uk'ers please tell me if I'm wrong I feel silly if I am :)

I concur Lissy...I thought HB can be seen roughly from 6 weeks on but not heard until later...not sure exactly when if I'm honest :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Need help! Should I make dinner A or dinner B?
> 
> *What is dinner A and dinner B?!?!?!
> 
> More food talk! mmmm im sooooo hungry every time i come on here everyones talking food!*Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner A- Chicken Enchiladas
> Dinner B- Filet mignon with garlic roasted potatoes and veggies
> 
> :munch:
> 
> Thinking about it makes me hungry so I am going to make some potato salad to while away the time til dinner needs to be made. :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm, tricky for a veggie to answer this one but my OH would definitely go for Dinner B! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Have you all seen the cans of tuna that has the mermaid on them?
> 
> ..don't fink so??? Why?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, this is what the can looks like... and my youngest saw it at the store yesterday and said, "LOOK MOMMY! MERMAID FOOD! Can we buy it and go feed the mermaids?"Click to expand...

:awww: 

Can I come too?? I'd like to see that :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Need help! Should I make dinner A or dinner B?
> 
> *What is dinner A and dinner B?!?!?!
> 
> More food talk! mmmm im sooooo hungry every time i come on here everyones talking food!*Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner A- Chicken Enchiladas
> Dinner B- Filet mignon with garlic roasted potatoes and veggies
> 
> :munch:
> 
> Thinking about it makes me hungry so I am going to make some potato salad to while away the time til dinner needs to be made. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, tricky for a veggie to answer this one but my OH would definitely go for Dinner B! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's why I was going with A and B... that way it was like a coin toss. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Have you all seen the cans of tuna that has the mermaid on them?
> 
> ..don't fink so??? Why?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, this is what the can looks like... and my youngest saw it at the store yesterday and said, "LOOK MOMMY! MERMAID FOOD! Can we buy it and go feed the mermaids?"Click to expand...
> 
> :awww:
> 
> Can I come too?? I'd like to see that :thumbup:Click to expand...

It was so sweet and of course my OH goes and says, "Well darling, that's not actually- uh! (I poked him in the ribs :haha:) mm... it's called tuna." :rofl: 

I whispered that it was too cute to correct just yet. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Cassie... apparently I do not make "traditional" enchiladas (traditional is supposed to be red or green sauce) mine is a white sauce which makes it enchiladas suizas (meaning Swiss enchiladas). :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit! ...did your haggis make it? :haha:
> 
> :nope:
> 
> He dead :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> Tragedy!Click to expand...

'Tis a sad and solemn day...'twas my prize haggis :( 

I shall bagpipe him off to haggis heaven :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Hahaha at daves face when he seen the digi had changed to 3 weeks! hahah what a goon he look like!*:haha:

Aww bless him - he's excited :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> Oh and Cassie... apparently I do not make "traditional" enchiladas (traditional is supposed to be red or green sauce) mine is a white sauce which makes it enchiladas suizas (meaning Swiss enchiladas). :shrug:

I want to try some!!!!!!!**

Do you think if you send it all the way from america to england it will still be edible?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit! ...did your haggis make it? :haha:
> 
> :nope:
> 
> He dead :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> Tragedy!Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis a sad and solemn day...'twas my prize haggis :(
> 
> I shall bagpipe him off to haggis heaven :cry:Click to expand...

:flower: for the bereaved.


----------



## Mollykins

cassie04 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Cassie... apparently I do not make "traditional" enchiladas (traditional is supposed to be red or green sauce) mine is a white sauce which makes it enchiladas suizas (meaning Swiss enchiladas). :shrug:
> 
> I want to try some!!!!!!!**
> 
> Do you think if you send it all the way from america to england it will still be edible?Click to expand...

:haha: Not too sure they'd hold up I'm afraid... from the things I've heard about the royal mail service... :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nommo time since DH is home:thumbup: Alas we have no coal left for the barbecue so saucepan it is:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Cassie... apparently I do not make "traditional" enchiladas (traditional is supposed to be red or green sauce) mine is a white sauce which makes it enchiladas suizas (meaning Swiss enchiladas). :shrug:
> 
> I want to try some!!!!!!!**
> 
> Do you think if you send it all the way from america to england it will still be edible?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Not too sure they'd hold up I'm afraid... from the things I've heard about the royal mail service... :nope:Click to expand...

*
God damn it!

Right fajita's are served &#9829;! im gonna do what i do best and eat eat eat! we are watching the film "bridesmaids" tonight! cant wait!!!!! 

Have a lovely evening whatever you do and Kat- im hoping i will wake up and look on her and there will be an uploaded photo of your new bambino!

Take care everyone!*


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Nommo time since DH is home:thumbup: Alas we have no coal left for the barbecue so saucepan it is:shrug:

:sick:


----------



## Mollykins

I finally get the lappy up and running and... TUMBLEWEED.


----------



## kit_cat

Dear *Li'l Yellow*,

Please take this as your notice of intended eviction from my uterus. I think it's only fair that as you've been in there for a _*very*_ long time, you stop being so bloomin' lazy, get your tiny little butt cheeks in gear, and get on outta there! Let's face it, if you stay in there much longer, you'll end up as wrinkly as me :shock: or as wrinkly as Holly's scary glove hands :shock: :shock:

Surely you've counted the bubbles in your amniotic fluid enough times now..aren't you bored yet? I KNOW you must be fed up with all the cake :blush:

So, please come out now, I nuv you and I desperately want to meet you.

Fank yoooo a lot,

Love from your Mummy :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Dear *Li'l Yellow*,
> 
> Please take this as your notice of intended eviction from my uterus. I think it's only fair that as you've been in there for a _*very*_ long time, you stop being so bloomin' lazy, get your tiny little butt cheeks in gear, and get on outta there! Let's face it, if you stay in there much longer, you'll end up as wrinkly as me :shock: or as wrinkly as Holly's scary glove hands :shock: :shock:
> 
> Surely you've counted the bubbles in your amniotic fluid enough times now..aren't you bored yet? I KNOW you must be fed up with all the cake :blush:
> 
> So, please come out now, I nuv you and I desperately want to meet you.
> 
> Fank yoooo a lot,
> 
> Love from your Mummy :cloud9:

tooo sweet :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Dear *Li'l Yellow*,
> 
> Please take this as your notice of intended eviction from my uterus. I think it's only fair that as you've been in there for a _*very*_ long time, you stop being so bloomin' lazy, get your tiny little butt cheeks in gear, and get on outta there! Let's face it, if you stay in there much longer, you'll end up as wrinkly as me :shock: or as wrinkly as Holly's scary glove hands :shock: :shock:
> 
> Surely you've counted the bubbles in your amniotic fluid enough times now..aren't you bored yet? I KNOW you must be fed up with all the cake :blush:
> 
> So, please come out now, I nuv you and I desperately want to meet you.
> 
> Fank yoooo a lot,
> 
> Love from your Mummy :cloud9:

Aww me. That is ridiculously sweet and funny all at the same time. :cry: I can't wait til (s)he listens! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Oooh Crunchie! Youse has a squash!


----------



## new mummy2010

Fish looks nommo B

Jaynie babes I didn't fall after my MC in aug it was nov so like B said the one after the one after after the one afyer lol my 3rd cycle after !!

Kit plz pop tonight 

I'm ofsky to beddy night night all


----------



## new mummy2010

Fish looks nommo B

Jaynie babes I didn't fall after my MC in aug it was nov so like B said the one after the one after after the one afyer lol my 3rd cycle after !!

Kit plz pop tonight 

I'm ofsky to beddy night night all


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Lissy your situation sounds gash a tronic! I hope court helps, sure ports are there to decide on best interests of a child not parents and there is overwhelming evidence that being with at least one parent is better for kids :shrug: you should have gone through mediation to let Emma go back... And get to CAB they'll advise...
> 
> Cassie - you can pay £60 and see bean whenever ya want but usually 12 weeks. I'm having a one month break to get established in the job and drink :wine: and :beer: on my birthday (which is 27th July by the way... Coincidence) and a wedding in Ireland on the 5th! :shrug: we'll see though :winkwink:
> 
> :-k what else?
> 
> April sorry you're in pain and uncomfortable. Haven't you got something tied to your periods that's bad? Could it be that?
> 
> :hi: sezi ... You feeling better? Hope my advice didn't offend ya... I re read it (cause I'm paranoid like that) and I actually didn't really offer any advice other than to stay which you will anyway :hugs:
> 
> Was :haha: before cause you guys know I freak out and soon you'll all just be like 'jaynie's having one of her days :dohh:'!

only in mental state lol not physical, i actually think its his head pushing down so much (the sharp pressure pain im getting in my va-va) the other pain i guess is just really bad bhs? x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oooh Crunchie! Youse has a squash!

She's got squashability!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh kill me now... Bored bored bored the other director (always 3 of us doing these events) isn't gonna be here til 10.45pm :shock: and text saying 'have a beer ready...' erm don't fink so! I'll be well :sleep: :sleep: by then! Indeed. 

Cassie enjoy bridesmaids, my oh would never watch that with me :haha: I fink round here you can get them for £60 but it's a postcode lottery and I imagine cities to be dearer :shrug: speak soon!

Sorry I missed you trin and that tarq's got the mumps! You are right though, it cam leave older blokes infertile cause testes are glands? Have I read that? 

Anyfing else :-k 

B enjoy ya dinner! L


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooks awful to me like Molly said :sick: 

Kit your note to little yellow :cloud9: :awww: I want one :brat: (yellow & note :flower:)


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:


mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Lissy your situation sounds gash a tronic! I hope court helps, sure ports are there to decide on best interests of a child not parents and there is overwhelming evidence that being with at least one parent is better for kids :shrug: you should have gone through mediation to let Emma go back... And get to CAB they'll advise...
> 
> Cassie - you can pay £60 and see bean whenever ya want but usually 12 weeks. I'm having a one month break to get established in the job and drink :wine: and :beer: on my birthday (which is 27th July by the way... Coincidence) and a wedding in Ireland on the 5th! :shrug: we'll see though :winkwink:
> 
> :-k what else?
> 
> April sorry you're in pain and uncomfortable. Haven't you got something tied to your periods that's bad? Could it be that?
> 
> :hi: sezi ... You feeling better? Hope my advice didn't offend ya... I re read it (cause I'm paranoid like that) and I actually didn't really offer any advice other than to stay which you will anyway :hugs:
> 
> Was :haha: before cause you guys know I freak out and soon you'll all just be like 'jaynie's having one of her days :dohh:'!
> 
> only in mental state lol not physical, i actually think its his head pushing down so much (the sharp pressure pain im getting in my va-va) the other pain i guess is just really bad bhs? xClick to expand...

:haha: For a second, I wondered what on earth British Home Stores had to do with anything :shrug::haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

How does kmteehoo not chat om baffled


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Lissy your situation sounds gash a tronic! I hope court helps, sure ports are there to decide on best interests of a child not parents and there is overwhelming evidence that being with at least one parent is better for kids :shrug: you should have gone through mediation to let Emma go back... And get to CAB they'll advise...
> 
> Cassie - you can pay £60 and see bean whenever ya want but usually 12 weeks. I'm having a one month break to get established in the job and drink :wine: and :beer: on my birthday (which is 27th July by the way... Coincidence) and a wedding in Ireland on the 5th! :shrug: we'll see though :winkwink:
> 
> :-k what else?
> 
> April sorry you're in pain and uncomfortable. Haven't you got something tied to your periods that's bad? Could it be that?
> 
> :hi: sezi ... You feeling better? Hope my advice didn't offend ya... I re read it (cause I'm paranoid like that) and I actually didn't really offer any advice other than to stay which you will anyway :hugs:
> 
> Was :haha: before cause you guys know I freak out and soon you'll all just be like 'jaynie's having one of her days :dohh:'!
> 
> only in mental state lol not physical, i actually think its his head pushing down so much (the sharp pressure pain im getting in my va-va) the other pain i guess is just really bad bhs? xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: For a second, I wondered what on earth British Home Stores had to do with anything :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: my bad! your eviction notice got me a lil teary eyed, not long and youll have your lil buba! cant believe it! yay x


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> How does kmteehoo not chat om baffled

:shrug: Very shy? :shrug:

:shrug: Thinks we're all :tease:? :shrug:

:shrug: Has an electrified keyboard? :shrug:

:shrug: Isn't a real person? :shock: :shrug:

:shrug: Has tourettes and is scared of what she might type? :shrug:

:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Lissy your situation sounds gash a tronic! I hope court helps, sure ports are there to decide on best interests of a child not parents and there is overwhelming evidence that being with at least one parent is better for kids :shrug: you should have gone through mediation to let Emma go back... And get to CAB they'll advise...
> 
> Cassie - you can pay £60 and see bean whenever ya want but usually 12 weeks. I'm having a one month break to get established in the job and drink :wine: and :beer: on my birthday (which is 27th July by the way... Coincidence) and a wedding in Ireland on the 5th! :shrug: we'll see though :winkwink:
> 
> :-k what else?
> 
> April sorry you're in pain and uncomfortable. Haven't you got something tied to your periods that's bad? Could it be that?
> 
> :hi: sezi ... You feeling better? Hope my advice didn't offend ya... I re read it (cause I'm paranoid like that) and I actually didn't really offer any advice other than to stay which you will anyway :hugs:
> 
> Was :haha: before cause you guys know I freak out and soon you'll all just be like 'jaynie's having one of her days :dohh:'!
> 
> only in mental state lol not physical, i actually think its his head pushing down so much (the sharp pressure pain im getting in my va-va) the other pain i guess is just really bad bhs? xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: For a second, I wondered what on earth British Home Stores had to do with anything :shrug::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: my bad! your eviction notice got me a lil teary eyed, not long and youll have your lil buba! cant believe it! yay xClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oo, forgot to say night night Hayley....sleep well my dearest :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> How does kmteehoo not chat om baffled
> 
> :shrug: Very shy? :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: Thinks we're all :tease:? :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: Has an electrified keyboard? :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: Isn't a real person? :shock: :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: Has tourettes and is scared of what she might type? :shrug:
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

Well... whatever the mystery case is... I hope she posts a pic of her new bundle when it arrives. :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

this is really tmi but i cant open my legs without pain :/ does that sound like engaged?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> this is really tmi but i cant open my legs without pain :/ does that sound like engaged?

Sounds like my spd. :(


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> this is really tmi but i cant open my legs without pain :/ does that sound like engaged?

April..I've had that exact thing - it comes and goes but I have really struggled getting in and out of my car and had to swing my legs round together like the Queen! Or lifting your legs to go up the stairs...AWFUL :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

im hoping not spd but engaging! i cant walk fast and apparently now waddle lol 
anyway i must go to bed had no sleep last night James was constantly moving and making me uncomfortable, goodnight lovelies xx


----------



## kit_cat

G'night April - hope you get some sleep m'love :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

G'night April... as for the waddling... I'm doing it now too! I feel ultra piggy now.


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my beauties...time for bed for moi :thumbup:

Gonna have a lovely shower I think...should really be a bath but I'm just too warm to do that right now.

See you tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok my beauties...time for bed for moi :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna have a lovely shower I think...should really be a bath but I'm just too warm to do that right now.
> 
> See you tomorrow :hugs::kiss:

My Aunt's waters broke when she was in the bath with her first. She said it felt like someone put a water balloon between her legs and then popped it. :haha:

Re-think that shower?? :winkwink: 

Sleep well.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok my beauties...time for bed for moi :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna have a lovely shower I think...should really be a bath but I'm just too warm to do that right now.
> 
> See you tomorrow :hugs::kiss:
> 
> My Aunt's waters broke when she was in the bath with her first. She said it felt like someone put a water balloon between her legs and then popped it. :haha:
> 
> Re-think that shower?? :winkwink:
> 
> Sleep well.Click to expand...

Hmmmmm :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I missed my 6k post!!! ...gutted...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Kitty what a sweet letter. Bubba will have read and understood every word :thumbup: He/she'll be with you sooooo soon and for ever and ever and ever:hugs:

*Cassie *I love that pic of your 3+ man moment:haha: So sweet!
*Molly* all sounds yummy to me, cook both?:shrug:
*Hayley* I don't know about kmteehoo:-k Maybe she's just too wise to become embroiled in our shawangabangs:shrug:

Anyway, nighty night my dears:kiss: We ate nommos then practised for da baby:sex: AND my DH talked about bed arrangements for the new one (will have LO's cot and we'll get LO a real bed with a removable side, all his saying:haha:) 

AND I'm on cycle 3 after MC, so ball-turd to weedy old NTNP, we're going all out, everytime:happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh I missed my 6k post!!! ...gutted...

I missed mine too, and I've just missed my 6500 too:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

B, I am so excited that you are BOTH back to TTC. :dance: So exciting. Sleep well love dove.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all! just poppin in for a sec! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh I missed my 6k post!!! ...gutted...
> 
> I missed mine too, and I've just missed my 6500 too:blush:Click to expand...

:( I lost my lead when my lappy died. Shame. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all! just poppin in for a sec! :wave:

:wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh I missed my 6k post!!! ...gutted...
> 
> I missed mine too, and I've just missed my 6500 too:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :( I lost my lead when my lappy died. Shame. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: You'll soon get it back. Mind you now Kit's a SAHM....we've got competition :wacko::wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Newbs, goodnight Newbs:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh I missed my 6k post!!! ...gutted...
> 
> I missed mine too, and I've just missed my 6500 too:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :( I lost my lead when my lappy died. Shame. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You'll soon get it back. Mind you now Kit's a SAHM....we've got competition :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

But not TOO much competition. See, she has the new bundle... she'll be much too busy snuggling than posting. :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Remember I said I'd be in bed?! I'm just that hot I can't sleep :cry: I hate this. When i was depressed I couldn't sleep so think it reminds me of that. I know everyone else that I love (you guys, mum, Adam, sister and whatnot) are all asleep without me! Xx


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Remember I said I'd be in bed?! I'm just that hot I can't sleep :cry: I hate this. When i was depressed I couldn't sleep so think it reminds me of that. I know everyone else that I love (you guys, mum, Adam, sister and whatnot) are all asleep without me! Xx

Well I am/was certainly not asleep without you. :hugs: Sorry you are having a hard night. :(


----------



## addie25

Hi Molly!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

That's goof to know... I'm just so restless! I guess I'll live and my sleep tonight shock:) will be awesome... I'm not sure if it's cause I took something to cool down and they had caffeine in them! Boo. Hope I'm ok working is all...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie 

Fanks molls :hugs: hope your feeling at least a little less yucky :flower: off to try and get 3 hours! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hi Jaynie!!! What's up my friend!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my word... we all three kept missing each other. :-k :shrug:

I just spent 2 hours making over 5lbs/2.26kg of potato salad... why? Just because I wanted some... a lot of good it does when I have to wait for it to chill in the refrigerator. :dohh:

Odd little mention... at some point tonight I finally sat down and looked at my hands, my right hand was ridiculously swollen. Curious eh? Anyway, after a couple hours it's gone down a lot so that's good. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I am so tired... but bebe isn't. Not fair little man... not fair.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 

I am sorry for the the neglect ..... I am secretly hording ham and it's very time consuming !!!

Hey lissy saw your post about the consultant .... For purely selfish reasons I hope you don't need a c section ... I was hoping for a race to the finish line 

Hi everyone !!! I look forward to chatting later and showing my turtle gift pics xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh squash !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> How does kmteehoo not chat om baffled
> 
> :shrug: Very shy? :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: Thinks we're all :tease:? :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: Has an electrified keyboard? :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: Isn't a real person? :shock: :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: Has tourettes and is scared of what she might type? :shrug:
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well... whatever the mystery case is... I hope she posts a pic of her new bundle when it arrives. :awww:Click to expand...


Do we even know if she is a she ? or if she is preggo she has only ever posted 3 posts in her whole career on here:haha:

she is a quiet one i will say that for sure i find it quite weird:wacko:




Mollykins said:


> Oh my word... we all three kept missing each other. :-k :shrug:
> 
> I just spent 2 hours making over 5lbs/2.26kg of potato salad... why? Just because I wanted some... a lot of good it does when I have to wait for it to chill in the refrigerator. :dohh:
> 
> Odd little mention... at some point tonight I finally sat down and looked at my hands, my right hand was ridiculously swollen. Curious eh? Anyway, after a couple hours it's gone down a lot so that's good. :thumbup:

Hey Mollz and Leo:hugs:
My hands and feet have been brill upto my 1st day of ML on monday and whambam i look like the bloody elephant man now:growlmad:

Wow cant believe you only have 9 weeks left too:happydance:we are a bit like me and Kit im 5wks after her and your 5 wks after me with april in between :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey crunch & frakensquash hope your well


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I have man flu :nope: Just started reading my library book, about a sailor travelling from Paris to Vladivostok. 
Quick lurk on the lurkberry to see if Kit has evicted her resident yet

Beaut frankensquash you have there hamface :thumbup:

Jaynie my heart goes out to you I really hate insomnia :hugs:

Hayley I need to get as clued up as you are as who's due when!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wish you all a joyous morning :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel ever so minisculy slightly off form, and at the same time feel I should lie on the sofa and read and take it easy as though I was suffering greatly, so I think it is man flu and not woman flu :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can I do colours on my lurker I ask?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes I can how marvellous!Right back to my book and suffering, having cleared the thread! Can someone pleeeease bbm me if they see Kit's burst and I'm not online?! Trin,April, Hayley, newbie?! I'm so excited, really hope she doesn't come online in a mo, coz she's busy having yellow baby :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

I can't warm up this morning so I am going to sit in the cafe in the sun and have a decaf :coffee: before my next patient

Lots of :sick: this morning - no actual voms tho :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kits here! 

Fanks for kind words I fell at about 5am got up about 8! I'm poorly I think feverish - I'm now hot and cold hot and cold! Boo.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

It seems bebe has claimed squatter's rights and is staying put :shrug: Not the merest hint of a twinge or anything :nope:

Anyway..I forsee more hoofing it around the locality today - likely in the rain again but there are sacrifices that just have to be made. Oh and no crackboom last night after my shower (really couldn't face the bath Moll) so more EPO instead. Neither me or OH are keen on the old crackboom idea but for very different reasons.

Today, OH is away in my car to work - makes sense for him to use my already paid for fuel (company car) rather than using his own however, I just realised I've sent him on his merry way with an out of date tax disc :blush: I really hope he doesn't get pulled over. I have the new one but just had forgot to put it on - oopsy :wacko:

Anyhoooooo, what you all doing today? 

Have a good one :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trinlin just done some spinning bebe techniques, although did make a lil queasy (bit like you feel i imagine ) i did the inversion thingymabobby where you kneel on the coach and support yourself hanging down with your forearms and elbows letting neck and head hang loose< it says for 30 secs! Then i tried the breech tilt lying on the ironing board tilted on the coach with a cushion under my head at the end made me feel sicky so managed 15 mins but it suggests 20 mins x3 a day pheww i guess anythin helps though?


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh my poorly turtles today we have tis not good.Kit im standing firm with the 12th my final offer li'l yellow!!! Today im mega tidying up reeces room for his new bed and chucking out some crap he has accumalted i can not poss face JK again its doing my head in already after 3 days daytime tv sucks


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes I can how marvellous!Right back to my book and suffering, having cleared the thread! Can someone pleeeease bbm me if they see Kit's burst and I'm not online?! Trin,April, Hayley, newbie?! I'm so excited, really hope she doesn't come online in a mo, coz she's busy having yellow baby :happydance:

Soz to disappoint..I'm here :sadangel:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear..we have Trin with :baby: related :sick:, Jaynie with hot flashes and Holly with man flu :nope: 'Tis a sick and sad day here on the turtle thread.

Get well soon all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh my poorly turtles today we have tis not good.Kit im standing firm with the 12th my final offer li'l yellow!!! Today im mega tidying up reeces room for his new bed and chucking out some crap he has accumalted i can not poss face JK again its doing my head in already after 3 days daytime tv sucks

You may well be right about the 12th Hayley...I just hope it's down to me and not artificial stuff :thumbup:

Gawd, I know, isn't JK just awful - why does he constantly shout at people? I can't bear it :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

I hate men its official! I am being treated like a slave disrespected and treated like general crap everyday! I'm done with it though I don't feel bad about it anymore! Iv had like 3 hours sleep so am catching up this morning before slaving at the housework 
Have a good day all x


----------



## new mummy2010

godness knows!!

i have muted it lol


----------



## new mummy2010

ohh april, whats happened now


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes I can how marvellous!Right back to my book and suffering, having cleared the thread! Can someone pleeeease bbm me if they see Kit's burst and I'm not online?! Trin,April, Hayley, newbie?! I'm so excited, really hope she doesn't come online in a mo, coz she's busy having yellow baby :happydance:
> 
> Soz to disappoint..I'm here :sadangel:Click to expand...

Oh Kit:nope: Your gold medal is really in jeopardy with each passing day you know:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes I can how marvellous!Right back to my book and suffering, having cleared the thread! Can someone pleeeease bbm me if they see Kit's burst and I'm not online?! Trin,April, Hayley, newbie?! I'm so excited, really hope she doesn't come online in a mo, coz she's busy having yellow baby :happydance:
> 
> Soz to disappoint..I'm here :sadangel:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Kit:nope: Your gold medal is really in jeopardy with each passing day you know:shrug:Click to expand...

I know, I know.....what to do?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I've just been enjoying my man flu while LO naps but it's time for lunch and some shopping and a park visit this afternoon so I'll just have to tuck my man flu away in the cupboard safely until this evening.:haha: There's a cool park with loads of sand in it on the way to a far supermarket, so we'll take the 3 wheeler pushchair to the sand park this afternoon, Holly will love it I'm sure, never been before:thumbup: 

*Jaynie* I feel like you, hot then cold!! Hope you feel better soon:hugs: *Trin* however, for you I hope the sickness continues :haha:

GO POGO STICKING KIT:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I've just been enjoying my man flu while LO naps but it's time for lunch and some shopping and a park visit this afternoon so I'll just have to tuck my man flu away in the cupboard safely until this evening.:haha: There's a cool park with loads of sand in it on the way to a far supermarket, so we'll take the 3 wheeler pushchair to the sand park this afternoon, Holly will love it I'm sure, never been before:thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie* I feel like you, hot then cold!! Hope you feel better soon:hugs: *Trin* however, for you I hope the sickness continues :haha:
> 
> GO POGO STICKING KIT:thumbup:

Enjoy your jaunt today :thumbup:

Hmm, pogo sticking? It would be great to go BOING BOING....PLOP! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello sickly turts. A big get well kiss from all of you suffering. 

kit why don't you watch some really scary films to make u jump?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well I've just been enjoying my man flu while LO naps but it's time for lunch and some shopping and a park visit this afternoon so I'll just have to tuck my man flu away in the cupboard safely until this evening.:haha: There's a cool park with loads of sand in it on the way to a far supermarket, so we'll take the 3 wheeler pushchair to the sand park this afternoon, Holly will love it I'm sure, never been before:thumbup:
> 
> *Jaynie* I feel like you, hot then cold!! Hope you feel better soon:hugs: *Trin* however, for you I hope the sickness continues :haha:
> 
> GO POGO STICKING KIT:thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your jaunt today :thumbup:
> 
> Hmm, pogo sticking? It would be great to go BOING BOING....PLOP! :happydance:Click to expand...

It's funny to think all those months you've spent being very careful not to jolt baby at all so it doesn't fall out, and now it wont budge:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sarachka:hugs: What with my intermittent pangs of anaemia, my Glasgow kiss from Holly and now man flu I'm having quite a week of it:rofl:

How's you?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Trinlin just done some spinning bebe techniques, although did make a lil queasy (bit like you feel i imagine ) i did the inversion thingymabobby where you kneel on the coach and support yourself hanging down with your forearms and elbows letting neck and head hang loose< it says for 30 secs! Then i tried the breech tilt lying on the ironing board tilted on the coach with a cushion under my head at the end made me feel sicky so managed 15 mins but it suggests 20 mins x3 a day pheww i guess anythin helps though?

Jeez that sounds tricky, the ironing board thing!:shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I hate men its official! I am being treated like a slave disrespected and treated like general crap everyday! I'm done with it though I don't feel bad about it anymore! Iv had like 3 hours sleep so am catching up this morning before slaving at the housework
> Have a good day all x

:hugs: Canada beckons!! You ok love?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi kmteehoo :hi: Do you have a Blackberry? If you do you can have my pin number if you want?:happydance:

Oh my I'm such a thread clearer today:cry: That's twice I've come on today and everyone has pretended to be busy doing something else:-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to buy some grapefruit juice and some nuts and seeds and some new heads for my electric toothbrush at the supermarket, in the interests of fertility:haha: Oh and I'm going back to my old pre-natals I had with Holly, I don't think the ones I was taking had anything to do with my MCs but you just never know:shrug: I feel more comfy with the tried and tested once already by me ones!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well see you later Hollymonkey, nice chatting to you:flower:

:cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone. Feeling a bit better. Very career orientated turtle today! Name badges and everything :haha: 

Sezi I'm only a goon ask one more time - are we ok lover? Are you ok in yourself now? I do worry...

April you too big :hugs: is it the girls or Jay :haha: 

Kit I think they know these days when tax has been purchased my OH says so anyway especially if done online :shrug:
Nuv you all :kiss:


----------



## cassie04

*hello gorgeous girlies!!!!!

How are all you guys?!?!

Is that kat still duffed?!?!? Come on baby i want to see lots of pictures of you!!!!!!

Jaynie- i like your workaholic mind....it definitly came at a good time to distract you from other things playing on your mind!

B- What are you doing today?

Dave is cooking a bacon sarnie and i just cant explain how much i am excited for this sandwhich! i made him go to the shops to get bacon cos i was that determined to have some!

Well its my mum and my nans birthday today and me and dave are going to see them.......i cant decide whether to tell them im pregnant....i think it would be nice as my nan lives 4 hours away so i can tell her to her face but i still feel like it is quite early on! plus we are seeing daves parents too!

Decision decisions! My mind is saying no but my heart is saying yes! What do ya'll think!?

Hope your having a lovely day whatever you are up to!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> I can't warm up this morning so I am going to sit in the cafe in the sun and have a decaf :coffee: before my next patient
> 
> Lots of :sick: this morning - no actual voms tho :thumbup:

u have an appleseed! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie! have we tested today??


----------



## addie25

April oh no what happened?
Cassie I say telling parents is ok this early go for it!

This is the worst 2ww of my life! Lines no darker today I have to squint and such to see one. I don't know dpo bc I didnt have a real ovulation with IVF n it's only been 7 days since transfer so I get it very well could b 2 early to test If embryo:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: didn't implant till day 3 or 4 but I need to kno I m goin crazy and Monday is so far away!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## addie25

And DH is so calm " I'm confident u r pregnant and Monday is not far away so let's just relax now" no no NO NO NO lol I wish DH was just as HPT crazy and bringing home tuns of tests so I can POAS all day :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> April oh no what happened?
> Cassie I say telling parents is ok this early go for it!
> 
> This is the worst 2ww of my life! Lines no darker today I have to squint and such to see one. I don't know dpo bc I didnt have a real ovulation with IVF n it's only been 7 days since transfer so I get it very well could b 2 early to test If embryo:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: didn't implant till day 3 or 4 but I need to kno I m goin crazy and Monday is so far away!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:

:hugs: sorry this is so frustrating for you. maybe you will see something of the non-squinty version long before monday. do u have anything to work on that could take your mind off it during the day?


----------



## addie25

Not sure bc if I hang out with my mom she only talks about babies n my friends that r not teachers r at work so I have to figure out something to do!


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance:In celebration of the appleseed:happydance:

https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/38/4/AAAACwGNpXMAAAAAADhEbQ.jpg?v=1236232282000
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/4110313636_d3fd1d7f66.jpg
https://www.freewebs.com/forestfairies/BABY%20APPLE%20FAIRY.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Not sure bc if I hang out with my mom she only talks about babies n my friends that r not teachers r at work so I have to figure out something to do!

Oh addie - I don't blame you going a little bit :fool: but it won't be long before you get your cast iron result :thumbup::happydance: As newbie says...try to occupy your mind with other things, just to try to keep your sanity :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance:In celebration of the appleseed:happydance:
> 
> https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/38/4/AAAACwGNpXMAAAAAADhEbQ.jpg?v=1236232282000
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/4110313636_d3fd1d7f66.jpg
> https://www.freewebs.com/forestfairies/BABY%20APPLE%20FAIRY.jpg

:awww:

Li'l appleseed :cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

I'm trying I'm not sure what to do today to keep my mind off it. Most of my friends work n a lot of my teacher friends get summer jobs. Maybe I'll go look at furniture we want a new living room set but no real point to look of DH is not there :shrug: He is at work.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I'm trying I'm not sure what to do today to keep my mind off it. Most of my friends work n a lot of my teacher friends get summer jobs. Maybe I'll go look at furniture we want a new living room set but no real point to look of DH is not there :shrug: He is at work.

Yes, you could still go and have a look. If you see anything you really like, take DH back at the weekend? 

Anything to occupy your thoughts a little :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

good idea kit! I can go into places like bed, bath, and beyond or kirklands and get lost :haha:

try some puzzles or games online?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have turtle mail :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thankyou kit :D 

Turtle will be transferred to new blackberry in August :hugs:

and such a lovely care made me smile :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit i hope u are standing while posting! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> good idea kit! I can go into places like bed, bath, and beyond or kirklands and get lost :haha:
> 
> try some puzzles or games online?

Oh me too....I absolutely love and adore shopping for housey stuff, much more than clothes or anything really. I'd happily change career to an interior designer just so I could do this kind of shopping all the time :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

hello everyone just popping on quick, got loads of housework to do as i can stand for a bit longer than i could yesterday lol! 
im okish now thanks girls, just Jay being the biggest penis head he could of been this whole 8 months!
he basically wont help with the housework, and then said that with all my pains that im milking it!!!!! and anyone would think iv never been pregnant before! he said other hurtful things but wont go into that, so i made the decision that when he wants something done or needs me to mummy him i shall not [-( it may seem childish but i really am not getting anything from doing things for him, no respect or appreciation, he can take his dirty clothes to his mothers, sort out his own bills, etc etc! he seems to not realise i am 8 months pregnant and cant do everything i could do before. anywayyyyy enough moaning from me im totally over it.

iv got a hugeeee pile of washing to put away and i mean huggee its almost as tall as me! but i have pre-recorded shows to watch while i do that part, i also have the kitchen which shouldnt take too long, then i have the rest of the bedroom to sort, my dad should be coming around with the crib later i hope! slowly getting my house to normality without baby boxes/clothes around, they shall all have a home!

you can tell iv not spoken to anyone today natter natter, hopefully will be on later so will chat more then! 
Kit have you turned into a pineapple yet? try eating a chicken madras thats what put me into labour with Faye :)

Addie youre totally up la duff :hugs:

yay Trin for Appleseed

hello everyone else sorry if i missed anything! xx


----------



## mummyApril

oh and tragedy my sense n spray has run out! wahh


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I have turtle mail :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thankyou kit :D
> 
> Turtle will be transferred to new blackberry in August :hugs:
> 
> and such a lovely care made me smile :hugs:
> View attachment 231676

Glad you like it Ginge - just a little something from me to you :hugs:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> hello everyone just popping on quick, got loads of housework to do as i can stand for a bit longer than i could yesterday lol!
> im okish now thanks girls, just Jay being the biggest penis head he could of been this whole 8 months!
> he basically wont help with the housework, and then said that with all my pains that im milking it!!!!! and anyone would think iv never been pregnant before! he said other hurtful things but wont go into that, so i made the decision that when he wants something done or needs me to mummy him i shall not [-( it may seem childish but i really am not getting anything from doing things for him, no respect or appreciation, he can take his dirty clothes to his mothers, sort out his own bills, etc etc! he seems to not realise i am 8 months pregnant and cant do everything i could do before. anywayyyyy enough moaning from me im totally over it.
> 
> iv got a hugeeee pile of washing to put away and i mean huggee its almost as tall as me! but i have pre-recorded shows to watch while i do that part, i also have the kitchen which shouldnt take too long, then i have the rest of the bedroom to sort, my dad should be coming around with the crib later i hope! slowly getting my house to normality without baby boxes/clothes around, they shall all have a home!
> 
> you can tell iv not spoken to anyone today natter natter, hopefully will be on later so will chat more then!
> Kit have you turned into a pineapple yet? try eating a chicken madras thats what put me into labour with Faye :)
> 
> Addie youre totally up la duff :hugs:
> 
> yay Trin for Appleseed
> 
> hello everyone else sorry if i missed anything! xx

Im sorry he is being a dick! I do not think that is childish why pamper him when he wont pamper you at 8 months pregnant!

Whats up la duff mean LOL!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone just popping on quick, got loads of housework to do as i can stand for a bit longer than i could yesterday lol!
> im okish now thanks girls, just Jay being the biggest penis head he could of been this whole 8 months!
> he basically wont help with the housework, and then said that with all my pains that im milking it!!!!! and anyone would think iv never been pregnant before! he said other hurtful things but wont go into that, so i made the decision that when he wants something done or needs me to mummy him i shall not [-( it may seem childish but i really am not getting anything from doing things for him, no respect or appreciation, he can take his dirty clothes to his mothers, sort out his own bills, etc etc! he seems to not realise i am 8 months pregnant and cant do everything i could do before. anywayyyyy enough moaning from me im totally over it.
> 
> iv got a hugeeee pile of washing to put away and i mean huggee its almost as tall as me! but i have pre-recorded shows to watch while i do that part, i also have the kitchen which shouldnt take too long, then i have the rest of the bedroom to sort, my dad should be coming around with the crib later i hope! slowly getting my house to normality without baby boxes/clothes around, they shall all have a home!
> 
> you can tell iv not spoken to anyone today natter natter, hopefully will be on later so will chat more then!
> Kit have you turned into a pineapple yet? try eating a chicken madras thats what put me into labour with Faye :)
> 
> Addie youre totally up la duff :hugs:
> 
> yay Trin for Appleseed
> 
> hello everyone else sorry if i missed anything! xx
> 
> Im sorry he is being a dick! I do not think that is childish why pamper him when he wont pamper you at 8 months pregnant!
> 
> Whats up la duff mean LOL!!Click to expand...

it means preggo, knocked up, expecting, etc :D (and i agree April!)


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> good idea kit! I can go into places like bed, bath, and beyond or kirklands and get lost :haha:
> 
> try some puzzles or games online?
> 
> Oh me too....I absolutely love and adore shopping for housey stuff, much more than clothes or anything really. I'd happily change career to an interior designer just so I could do this kind of shopping all the time :cloud9:Click to expand...

you are really good at it judging from the pics we've seen. i wonder if i could pay u to spruce up my place :-k


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone just popping on quick, got loads of housework to do as i can stand for a bit longer than i could yesterday lol!
> im okish now thanks girls, just Jay being the biggest penis head he could of been this whole 8 months!
> he basically wont help with the housework, and then said that with all my pains that im milking it!!!!! and anyone would think iv never been pregnant before! he said other hurtful things but wont go into that, so i made the decision that when he wants something done or needs me to mummy him i shall not [-( it may seem childish but i really am not getting anything from doing things for him, no respect or appreciation, he can take his dirty clothes to his mothers, sort out his own bills, etc etc! he seems to not realise i am 8 months pregnant and cant do everything i could do before. anywayyyyy enough moaning from me im totally over it.
> 
> iv got a hugeeee pile of washing to put away and i mean huggee its almost as tall as me! but i have pre-recorded shows to watch while i do that part, i also have the kitchen which shouldnt take too long, then i have the rest of the bedroom to sort, my dad should be coming around with the crib later i hope! slowly getting my house to normality without baby boxes/clothes around, they shall all have a home!
> 
> you can tell iv not spoken to anyone today natter natter, hopefully will be on later so will chat more then!
> Kit have you turned into a pineapple yet? try eating a chicken madras thats what put me into labour with Faye :)
> 
> Addie youre totally up la duff :hugs:
> 
> yay Trin for Appleseed
> 
> hello everyone else sorry if i missed anything! xx
> 
> Im sorry he is being a dick! I do not think that is childish why pamper him when he wont pamper you at 8 months pregnant!
> 
> Whats up la duff mean LOL!!Click to expand...

lol sorry i reckon youre pregnant lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

I am never never never going shopping with my mom again. FAAAAAARRRRR too much walking around :nope: totally exhausticated

And I ate a chicken mayo sandwich :blush: First meat in 22 years :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I am never never never going shopping with my mom again. FAAAAAARRRRR too much walking around :nope: totally exhausticated
> 
> And I ate a chicken mayo sandwich :blush: First meat in 22 years :blush:

:shock: oh my word! ...how was it?


----------



## Essie

Quick update from me. Just got back from the hospital. Had midwife appointment this morning and blood pressure was 148/90, she took it again at the end of the appointment and it was 150/94, plus fundal height is measuring 43cm so she sent me up to the assessment unit. Had bloods done, lots of BP measurements which went down to 116/61. Had a CTG which showed baby was very active and heart rate kept quite high (around 170-190) but after monitoring for an hour she was happy that baby was just having a good wriggle and not distressed or anything. CTG picked up a few contractions, she asked if they hurt but they just felt tight, no pains. So they packed me off home, but community midwife will visit me on Monday and check BP again.

There was a lady in the bed next to me who was 33 weeks. Her CTG was picking up quite regular contractions. She ended up being taken to a room next door, and then the mw rushed through asking if the doctor had phoned back because she was having contractions every minute. Then came back through 2 minutes later to say she was taking her round to delivery suite because she was fully dilated! Doctor never even showed up though. I hope she and her baby are okay.

Right, now to catch up on what i've missed here. Hope everyone is okay :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

April, good for you love. Seriously. If he wants to be a jack wagon....oooh, flick him on the nose! 

Hello all turts. I might be a bit spotty today, OH needs some pampering :haha: he went to a stag party last night. I told him when he wandered in at nearly 2 am, I will be kicking his arse today for coming home. :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Quick update from me. Just got back from the hospital. Had midwife appointment this morning and blood pressure was 148/90, she took it again at the end of the appointment and it was 150/94, plus fundal height is measuring 43cm so she sent me up to the assessment unit. Had bloods done, lots of BP measurements which went down to 116/61. Had a CTG which showed baby was very active and heart rate kept quite high (around 170-190) but after monitoring for an hour she was happy that baby was just having a good wriggle and not distressed or anything. CTG picked up a few contractions, she asked if they hurt but they just felt tight, no pains. So they packed me off home, but community midwife will visit me on Monday and check BP again.
> 
> There was a lady in the bed next to me who was 33 weeks. Her CTG was picking up quite regular contractions. She ended up being taken to a room next door, and then the mw rushed through asking if the doctor had phoned back because she was having contractions every minute. Then came back through 2 minutes later to say she was taking her round to delivery suite because she was fully dilated! Doctor never even showed up though. I hope she and her baby are okay.
> 
> Right, now to catch up on what i've missed here. Hope everyone is okay :flower:

Sounds like your little girl is having a fun time in mommy's belly!!!!!

OOO OK THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW WHAT IT MEANS LOL!!!!! AND HOPEFULLY I AM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Oh i forgot to say, the hospital weren't bothered about the fundal height measuring ahead. This is the second time my midwife mentioned it and she seemed concerned but I guess the hospital know what they're doing :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am never never never going shopping with my mom again. FAAAAAARRRRR too much walking around :nope: totally exhausticated
> 
> And I ate a chicken mayo sandwich :blush: First meat in 22 years :blush:
> 
> :shock: oh my word! ...how was it?Click to expand...

Much to my horror, it was wonderful. Tasted exactly like I remember it when I was 12. I have become totally superstitious and thought maybe I had 2 successive mc's because I'm lacking something

Feel sick now but what's new


----------



## x-ginge-x

TrinityMom said:


> I am never never never going shopping with my mom again. FAAAAAARRRRR too much walking around :nope: totally exhausticated
> 
> And I ate a chicken mayo sandwich :blush: First meat in 22 years :blush:

:haha::haha: the things we do for our babies (even before they get here :lol: )


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> oh and tragedy my sense n spray has run out! wahh

Now this really is a tragedy! :winkwink:

I agree about Jay...let him fend for himself if he doesn't appreciate everything you do for him - he'll soon have to rethink!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Trinlin just done some spinning bebe techniques, although did make a lil queasy (bit like you feel i imagine ) i did the inversion thingymabobby where you kneel on the coach and support yourself hanging down with your forearms and elbows letting neck and head hang loose< it says for 30 secs! Then i tried the breech tilt lying on the ironing board tilted on the coach with a cushion under my head at the end made me feel sicky so managed 15 mins but it suggests 20 mins x3 a day pheww i guess anythin helps though?
> 
> Jeez that sounds tricky, the ironing board thing!:shock:Click to expand...

:winkwink:it was but i managed need to keep doing it though read some stories and watched some footage that shows you how and how successful they are:thumbup:



Essie said:


> Quick update from me. Just got back from the hospital. Had midwife appointment this morning and blood pressure was 148/90, she took it again at the end of the appointment and it was 150/94, plus fundal height is measuring 43cm so she sent me up to the assessment unit. Had bloods done, lots of BP measurements which went down to 116/61. Had a CTG which showed baby was very active and heart rate kept quite high (around 170-190) but after monitoring for an hour she was happy that baby was just having a good wriggle and not distressed or anything. CTG picked up a few contractions, she asked if they hurt but they just felt tight, no pains. So they packed me off home, but community midwife will visit me on Monday and check BP again.
> 
> There was a lady in the bed next to me who was 33 weeks. Her CTG was picking up quite regular contractions. She ended up being taken to a room next door, and then the mw rushed through asking if the doctor had phoned back because she was having contractions every minute. Then came back through 2 minutes later to say she was taking her round to delivery suite because she was fully dilated! Doctor never even showed up though. I hope she and her baby are okay.
> 
> Right, now to catch up on what i've missed here. Hope everyone is okay :flower:

:flower:glad your both ok essie poor lady next to you hey that's a bit early for my liking


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Quick update from me. Just got back from the hospital. Had midwife appointment this morning and blood pressure was 148/90, she took it again at the end of the appointment and it was 150/94, plus fundal height is measuring 43cm so she sent me up to the assessment unit. Had bloods done, lots of BP measurements which went down to 116/61. Had a CTG which showed baby was very active and heart rate kept quite high (around 170-190) but after monitoring for an hour she was happy that baby was just having a good wriggle and not distressed or anything. CTG picked up a few contractions, she asked if they hurt but they just felt tight, no pains. So they packed me off home, but community midwife will visit me on Monday and check BP again.
> 
> There was a lady in the bed next to me who was 33 weeks. Her CTG was picking up quite regular contractions. She ended up being taken to a room next door, and then the mw rushed through asking if the doctor had phoned back because she was having contractions every minute. Then came back through 2 minutes later to say she was taking her round to delivery suite because she was fully dilated! Doctor never even showed up though. I hope she and her baby are okay.
> 
> Right, now to catch up on what i've missed here. Hope everyone is okay :flower:

Oooo my! :shock: That can't have been very nice for you - bit of a worry but I'm glad everything seems to be ticketyboo :thumbup: Those were some high BPs! Looks like you could be going any time now as well as LittleSpy!! I think I'll be getting the bronze let alone the silver! :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

How do u feel today Kit???


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April, good for you love. Seriously. If he wants to be a jack wagon....oooh, flick him on the nose!
> 
> Hello all turts. I might be a bit spotty today, OH needs some pampering :haha: he went to a stag party last night. I told him when he wandered in at nearly 2 am, I will be kicking his arse today for coming home. :growlmad:

Was he a smidge inebriated? :drunk:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am never never never going shopping with my mom again. FAAAAAARRRRR too much walking around :nope: totally exhausticated
> 
> And I ate a chicken mayo sandwich :blush: First meat in 22 years :blush:
> 
> :shock: oh my word! ...how was it?Click to expand...
> 
> Much to my horror, it was wonderful. Tasted exactly like I remember it when I was 12. I have become totally superstitious and thought maybe I had 2 successive mc's because I'm lacking something
> 
> Feel sick now but what's newClick to expand...

Wow...22 years eh? Well, bebe needs what bebe needs! :shrug: At least you did enjoy it and it wasn't a let down :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> How do u feel today Kit???

Honestly? Exactly the same :growlmad: Like this baby is going to be in me FOREVER!!!! :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

Essie -- Wow! Glad everything looked okay in the end & they sent you home.

Trin -- I remember my first chicken experience after being veg for 5 years. It felt so wrong but tasted so good. :blush:

Yeah... So I'm still here. I've had a couple of good stronger & more painful contractions this hour but they still seem to be happening at random amidst the puny contractions I get every 10 minutes or so. I'm getting discouraged. Being in early labor for days wasn't something I was prepared for. :nope: 

All of my male coworkers are freaking out because I keep showing up for work. Apparently they think I'm going to just flop out a baby while sitting at my desk or something. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Wow 22 years!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ok my name is Addie and I have a problem. I am a POAS addic. I need a clinic I think I just thought I would not go to the bathroom for 4 hours n try a test later again!!!! I need to step away from the stick!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

I have turtle mail from Trin:cloud9:





Turtle themed fleecy blanket





Cool bootie novelty socks





A star is born bib





My own turtle magnet:cloud9:




My lovely note


Thanks again Trin love it all


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Essie -- Wow! Glad everything looked okay in the end & they sent you home.
> 
> Trin -- I remember my first chicken experience after being veg for 5 years. It felt so wrong but tasted so good. :blush:
> 
> Yeah... So I'm still here. I've had a couple of good stronger & more painful contractions this hour but they still seem to be happening at random amidst the puny contractions I get every 10 minutes or so. I'm getting discouraged. Being in early labor for days wasn't something I was prepared for. :nope:
> 
> All of my male coworkers are freaking out because I keep showing up for work. Apparently they think I'm going to just flop out a baby while sitting at my desk or something. :haha:

:haha: Well that would certainly maximise your maternity leave :winkwink:

It can't be long for you now...how exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Wow 22 years!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok my name is Addie and I have a problem. I am a POAS addic. I need a clinic I think I just thought I would not go to the bathroom for 4 hours n try a test later again!!!! I need to step away from the stick!!!

I'm afraid that as none of us are reformed poas'ers, we will only encourage you to do more :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh lovely turtle mail Trin and Hayley..how lovely all the international turtle mail is flying around at the mo' too :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April, good for you love. Seriously. If he wants to be a jack wagon....oooh, flick him on the nose!
> 
> Hello all turts. I might be a bit spotty today, OH needs some pampering :haha: he went to a stag party last night. I told him when he wandered in at nearly 2 am, I will be kicking his arse today for coming home. :growlmad:
> 
> Was he a smidge inebriated? :drunk:Click to expand...

yes. :growlmad: he drove home. Irresponsible poo face.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow 22 years!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok my name is Addie and I have a problem. I am a POAS addic. I need a clinic I think I just thought I would not go to the bathroom for 4 hours n try a test later again!!!! I need to step away from the stick!!!
> 
> I'm afraid that as none of us are reformed poas'ers, we will only encourage you to do more :haha:Click to expand...

Lol now I must POAS later even tho I kno this early it's much better to do it first thing in the am!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oo


----------



## TrinityMom

I am dutifully doing my "calm breathing" and just applied some progesterone cream and taken Magnesium. Feeling a little crampy and I think I overdid it today :nope: Feeling very paranoid and worried. Just poas and it's dark (maybe lighter than the last one but not fmu)

Worried turtle here


----------



## firstbaby25

Clearly I didn't mean to do that! It was oo how exciting for littlespy and essie and Kit :cloud9: kit don't worry LS said yesterday you can go from nothing to boom full blown labour... We just don't know :shrug:! 

Still working & :sleep: :sleep: sooo bad.

April - I agree too, I stood down from the role of Adams mother earlier this year and I have noticed improvements :thumbup: good luck!

Addie I'd not test but I'm not a poasa and I certainly would never judge you :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*Hey lovies!!!*


*JAYNIE yeah I guess I am alright for now, tried to talk to him about it last night, don't know if it sank in with him, hopefully he understands my point of view. We'll see, I'm sure I'll crack again soon and rant and rave to you poor ladies*

*TRIN chicken mayo nom nom! Now you have to marinade and BBQ some! *

HOLLICHKA are you feeling better now? Poor you!

April thanks for the PS gifts, as you can see I am an addict too and I've sent you some gifts in return :hugs:

KITTEH cmon surely there's something you could be doing?! :haha:

Hayley love thanks for your PM :hugs: Hope you're having some lovely mat leave! :thumbup:

MOLLY Hewo how are you and lil'Leo?

NEWBIE Happy belated birthday!! Your cake was soooo cool! 

BIG hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April, good for you love. Seriously. If he wants to be a jack wagon....oooh, flick him on the nose!
> 
> Hello all turts. I might be a bit spotty today, OH needs some pampering :haha: he went to a stag party last night. I told him when he wandered in at nearly 2 am, I will be kicking his arse today for coming home. :growlmad:
> 
> Was he a smidge inebriated? :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> yes. :growlmad: he drove home. Irresponsible poo face.Click to expand...

:trouble: I'll kick his arse too Moll!


----------



## firstbaby25

A little crampy is normal isn't it? Cassie has them and emandi? Am I wrong :hug: trin try to chillax :flower: I know how hard it is though...


----------



## firstbaby25

What's ps gifts? Is it playstation? 

Molly that's tres bad! My mum did it once and we fell out... Tut tut! At least he is ok and whatnot although I know that's not the point :hugs:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I am dutifully doing my "calm breathing" and just applied some progesterone cream and taken Magnesium. Feeling a little crampy and I think I overdid it today :nope: Feeling very paranoid and worried. Just poas and it's dark (maybe lighter than the last one but not fmu)
> 
> Worried turtle here

Oh don't worry it wasn't FMU and cramping is normal but as I always say if ur worried call ur doctor to put I'd mind at ease.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> A little crampy is normal isn't it? Cassie has them and emandi? Am I wrong :hug: trin try to chillax :flower: I know how hard it is though...

Yep, it's normal but I had some back twinges too which is not normal. May just be my old back injury (came up in body talk yesterday) and doing too much today

Part of me says if it;s a sticky bean, no amount of walking around will change that. But the last ones were lost around this time (even tho I went to 9 weeks last time it stopped growing at 5+2). Hard to know what's fear and what's intuition :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I am dutifully doing my "calm breathing" and just applied some progesterone cream and taken Magnesium. Feeling a little crampy and I think I overdid it today :nope: Feeling very paranoid and worried. Just poas and it's dark (maybe lighter than the last one but not fmu)
> 
> Worried turtle here

:hug:

Relax...remember, your uterus is doing a great job! Cramping is completely normal..even horrible ones. Keep the faith...all will be well. Your juicy ginny has it covered :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am dutifully doing my "calm breathing" and just applied some progesterone cream and taken Magnesium. Feeling a little crampy and I think I overdid it today :nope: Feeling very paranoid and worried. Just poas and it's dark (maybe lighter than the last one but not fmu)
> 
> Worried turtle here
> 
> Oh don't worry it wasn't FMU and cramping is normal but as I always say if ur worried call ur doctor to put I'd mind at ease.Click to expand...

Nothing really much the dr can do :shrug: I'll just try chillax. Breathe in for 4...out for 8...visualise a golden ribbon going out across the ocean...:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> What's ps gifts? Is it playstation?
> 
> Molly that's tres bad! My mum did it once and we fell out... Tut tut! At least he is ok and whatnot although I know that's not the point :hugs:

I was going to ask the same about PS gifts?? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

PS is a game on facebook called Pet Society. Which I'm addicted to and when I added April as a friend the other day I discovered she was too!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> PS is a game on facebook called Pet Society. Which I'm addicted to and when I added April as a friend the other day I discovered she was too!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarah! Your ticker says you should be farty. How's the gas situation?:haha:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> A little crampy is normal isn't it? Cassie has them and emandi? Am I wrong :hug: trin try to chillax :flower: I know how hard it is though...
> 
> Yep, it's normal but I had some back twinges too which is not normal. May just be my old back injury (came up in body talk yesterday) and doing too much today
> 
> Part of me says if it;s a sticky bean, no amount of walking around will change that. But the last ones were lost around this time (even tho I went to 9 weeks last time it stopped growing at 5+2). Hard to know what's fear and what's intuition :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh Trin I know it scary n past experiences are not helping.:hugs: And your correct walking around a lot will do nothing to a sticky bean. Try and think positively till there's a reason to be worried. Each pregnancy is different no reason to think this is not a sticky bean. With that said I know it's hard to not worry so u just keep sharing what ur worried about and we will b here for u!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening All:flower:

Wow loads of things been going on here! 

*Addie* it will get darker, give it a few more days love:thumbup:

*Essie* my BP hit the ceiling just near my DD, scary isn't it when the monitor goes into that mad bleeping mode?:shock: Though I suppose you work with the things so you're not as terrifired of them as I am:haha: 

Hey *Trin* I don't think we war veterans are ever going to be able to really usefully rely on our intuition anymore, it's always going to be negative and propelled by fear:shrug: Try not to worry and get some rest after shopping and meat eating:hugs: 
*
I'm alive, but the man flu has come back now I've put LO to bed and I've had a nice bubbly Dove bath. I have a bit of a sore throat and feel really tired, were in the 2WW I would deem myself highly pregnantBut had a SPLENDIFEROUS time at the sand parks (there are 4 in total, we managed 2 before it got too late) and then a really nice walk home in the breezy early evening. Holly walked alot of the way home so she's very  now We saw sheep and ladybirds and snails and cats*


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hugs: trin! take it easy for a bit and keep with the calm breathing and happy thoughts :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> April, good for you love. Seriously. If he wants to be a jack wagon....oooh, flick him on the nose!
> 
> Hello all turts. I might be a bit spotty today, OH needs some pampering :haha: he went to a stag party last night. I told him when he wandered in at nearly 2 am, I will be kicking his arse today for coming home. :growlmad:

hey Moll :wave: Naughty OH! *wags finger* 

Only 63 days to go :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> A little crampy is normal isn't it? Cassie has them and emandi? Am I wrong :hug: trin try to chillax :flower: I know how hard it is though...
> 
> Yep, it's normal but I had some back twinges too which is not normal. May just be my old back injury (came up in body talk yesterday) and doing too much today
> 
> Part of me says if it;s a sticky bean, no amount of walking around will change that. But the last ones were lost around this time (even tho I went to 9 weeks last time it stopped growing at 5+2). Hard to know what's fear and what's intuition :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Trin I know it scary n past experiences are not helping.:hugs: And your correct walking around a lot will do nothing to a sticky bean. Try and think positively till there's a reason to be worried. Each pregnancy is different no reason to think this is not a sticky bean. With that said I know it's hard to not worry so u just keep sharing what ur worried about and we will b here for u!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> What's ps gifts? Is it playstation?
> 
> Molly that's tres bad! My mum did it once and we fell out... Tut tut! At least he is ok and whatnot although I know that's not the point :hugs:

It really is not the point. He knows how I feel and we even discussed it again before he left. I've lost family and friends to drunk driving. Both due to them driving while intoxicated and due to someone else d&d and.hitting them. I have zero tolerance for it. He tried to tell me he had nothing to drink for 3 hours before he left. I don't care. [-(


----------



## addie25

B I'm sorry u feel sick:hugs: the bath must have been lovely tho!

More of my medicine came I had it shipped to my parents since they r home more often than me but now I have to change my stay in pj and watch tv day to getting up and getting my package! DH said he would take me to Atlantic city over night to get my mind off testing and away from HPT ( I packed some tho shhhhhhhh):haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I stood down from the role of Adams mother earlier this year and I have noticed improvements :thumbup: good luck!

This made me laugh Jaynie :rofl:

We have some friends coming on Sunday and the wife is Portugese (not sure if that has anything to do with it) but she mothers her hubby so much it's hilarious! She makes him sandwiches every day for work and if she goes away to visit her family she homecooks then freezes a week's worth of meals, in tubs labelled with the day it's to be eaten and at what time:dohh: DH said that when he's skiing with him and the lads and without his wife he's so lost and doesn't know how to prepare a thing for his kids:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I stood down from the role of Adams mother earlier this year and I have noticed improvements :thumbup: good luck!
> 
> This made me laugh Jaynie :rofl:
> 
> We have some friends coming on Sunday and the wife is Portugese (not sure if that has anything to do with it) but she mothers her hubby so much it's hilarious! She makes him sandwiches every day for work and if she goes away to visit her family she homecooks then freezes a week's worth of meals, in tubs labelled with the day it's to be eaten and at what time:dohh: DH said that when he's skiing with him and the lads and without his wife he's so lost and doesn't know how to prepare a thing for his kids:haha:Click to expand...

One of my best friends was Portugese. Her mother did EVERYTHING for EVERYONE in her family- made my friend's lunch right up until she left home. Their parents had an arranged marriage and he treated his wife terribly - very patriachal family.


----------



## TrinityMom

I :brat: crumpets (flapjacks :shrug:) :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B I'm sorry u feel sick:hugs: the bath must have been lovely tho!
> 
> More of my medicine came I had it shipped to my parents since they r home more often than me but now I have to change my stay in pj and watch tv day to getting up and getting my package! DH said he would take me to Atlantic city over night to get my mind off testing and away from HPT ( I packed some tho shhhhhhhh):haha:

My bath was lovely:cloud9: What medicine is this? 

And I won't tell your DH about the smuggled HPTs if you don't tell mine about the OPKs and HPTs I'll be taking on holiday! Deal?:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I stood down from the role of Adams mother earlier this year and I have noticed improvements :thumbup: good luck!
> 
> This made me laugh Jaynie :rofl:
> 
> We have some friends coming on Sunday and the wife is Portugese (not sure if that has anything to do with it) but she mothers her hubby so much it's hilarious! She makes him sandwiches every day for work and if she goes away to visit her family she homecooks then freezes a week's worth of meals, in tubs labelled with the day it's to be eaten and at what time:dohh: DH said that when he's skiing with him and the lads and without his wife he's so lost and doesn't know how to prepare a thing for his kids:haha:Click to expand...

A man I work with's wife does everything for him - has done for 30 years. It seems she took over from his mother when they got married so he never had to do anything for himself. She even lays his clothes out ever day and his pyjamas every night :wacko: Must be worse than having a baby!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I stood down from the role of Adams mother earlier this year and I have noticed improvements :thumbup: good luck!
> 
> This made me laugh Jaynie :rofl:
> 
> We have some friends coming on Sunday and the wife is Portugese (not sure if that has anything to do with it) but she mothers her hubby so much it's hilarious! She makes him sandwiches every day for work and if she goes away to visit her family she homecooks then freezes a week's worth of meals, in tubs labelled with the day it's to be eaten and at what time:dohh: DH said that when he's skiing with him and the lads and without his wife he's so lost and doesn't know how to prepare a thing for his kids:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> One of my best friends was Portugese. Her mother did EVERYTHING for EVERYONE in her family- made my friend's lunch right up until she left home. Their parents had an arranged marriage and he treated his wife terribly - very patriachal family.Click to expand...

Maybe it's a Portugese thing then? I'd get pissed off I think if I was a bloke and was treated like that- like a handicapped or very elderly person:shrug: 'Spose men are different, they like that kind of thing, mollycoddling:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I stood down from the role of Adams mother earlier this year and I have noticed improvements :thumbup: good luck!
> 
> This made me laugh Jaynie :rofl:
> 
> We have some friends coming on Sunday and the wife is Portugese (not sure if that has anything to do with it) but she mothers her hubby so much it's hilarious! She makes him sandwiches every day for work and if she goes away to visit her family she homecooks then freezes a week's worth of meals, in tubs labelled with the day it's to be eaten and at what time:dohh: DH said that when he's skiing with him and the lads and without his wife he's so lost and doesn't know how to prepare a thing for his kids:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A man I work with's wife does everything for him - has done for 30 years. It seems she took over from his mother when they got married so he never had to do anything for himself. She even lays his clothes out ever day and his pyjamas every night :wacko: Must be worse than having a baby!Click to expand...

Errggh Freaky!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B I'm sorry u feel sick:hugs: the bath must have been lovely tho!
> 
> More of my medicine came I had it shipped to my parents since they r home more often than me but now I have to change my stay in pj and watch tv day to getting up and getting my package! DH said he would take me to Atlantic city over night to get my mind off testing and away from HPT ( I packed some tho shhhhhhhh):haha:
> 
> My bath was lovely:cloud9: What medicine is this?
> 
> And I won't tell your DH about the smuggled HPTs if you don't tell mine about the OPKs and HPTs I'll be taking on holiday! Deal?:haha:Click to expand...

Oh it's a deal!!!:happydance::thumbup: it's the progesterone shots I have been taking I am about to run out so they sent some more.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I stood down from the role of Adams mother earlier this year and I have noticed improvements :thumbup: good luck!
> 
> This made me laugh Jaynie :rofl:
> 
> We have some friends coming on Sunday and the wife is Portugese (not sure if that has anything to do with it) but she mothers her hubby so much it's hilarious! She makes him sandwiches every day for work and if she goes away to visit her family she homecooks then freezes a week's worth of meals, in tubs labelled with the day it's to be eaten and at what time:dohh: DH said that when he's skiing with him and the lads and without his wife he's so lost and doesn't know how to prepare a thing for his kids:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A man I work with's wife does everything for him - has done for 30 years. It seems she took over from his mother when they got married so he never had to do anything for himself. She even lays his clothes out ever day and his pyjamas every night :wacko: Must be worse than having a baby!Click to expand...

I'll never forget one of the guys in my anatomy group standing outside the morgue begging to be let in even tho he didn't have a lab coast and saying "My mom forgot to pack it in my bag after she ironed it" and one day having lunch with him and him opening his lunch box and moaning about what his mom put on his sandwiches


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I :brat: crumpets (flapjacks :shrug:) :munch:

Crumpets and flapjacks are 2 very different things Trin. Now which do you want?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I stood down from the role of Adams mother earlier this year and I have noticed improvements :thumbup: good luck!
> 
> This made me laugh Jaynie :rofl:
> 
> We have some friends coming on Sunday and the wife is Portugese (not sure if that has anything to do with it) but she mothers her hubby so much it's hilarious! She makes him sandwiches every day for work and if she goes away to visit her family she homecooks then freezes a week's worth of meals, in tubs labelled with the day it's to be eaten and at what time:dohh: DH said that when he's skiing with him and the lads and without his wife he's so lost and doesn't know how to prepare a thing for his kids:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A man I work with's wife does everything for him - has done for 30 years. It seems she took over from his mother when they got married so he never had to do anything for himself. She even lays his clothes out ever day and his pyjamas every night :wacko: Must be worse than having a baby!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll never forget one of the guys in my anatomy group standing outside the morgue begging to be let in even tho he didn't have a lab coast and saying "My mom forgot to pack it in my bag after she ironed it" and one day having lunch with him and him opening his lunch box and moaning about what his mom put on his sandwichesClick to expand...

:rofl: I can just see the eyeballs rolling around him!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I :brat: crumpets (flapjacks :shrug:) :munch:
> 
> Crumpets and flapjacks are 2 very different things Trin. Now which do you want?Click to expand...

These are crumpets in SA
https://www.justeasyrecipes.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/crumpets.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> What's ps gifts? Is it playstation?
> 
> Molly that's tres bad! My mum did it once and we fell out... Tut tut! At least he is ok and whatnot although I know that's not the point :hugs:
> 
> It really is not the point. He knows how I feel and we even discussed it again before he left. I've lost family and friends to drunk driving. Both due to them driving while intoxicated and due to someone else d&d and.hitting them. I have zero tolerance for it. He tried to tell me he had nothing to drink for 3 hours before he left. I don't care. [-(Click to expand...

The French are awful about drink driving. I make DH do a test before we get in the car and it's scary how often he's over the limit but needs me with my little kit to prove it to him:shrug: He just doesn't believe he's ever over the limit! I want zero tolerance enforced and DH is just beginning to listen to me.:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I :brat: crumpets (flapjacks :shrug:) :munch:
> 
> Crumpets and flapjacks are 2 very different things Trin. Now which do you want?Click to expand...
> 
> These are crumpets in SA
> https://www.justeasyrecipes.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/crumpets.jpgClick to expand...

:nope: They're Scotch Pancakes in the UK. Crumpets have holes all over them. And Flapjacks are made from oats.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening All:flower:
> 
> *Essie* my BP hit the ceiling just near my DD, scary isn't it when the monitor goes into that mad bleeping mode?:shock: Though I suppose you work with the things so you're not as terrifired of them as I am:haha:
> 
> I'm alive, but the man flu has come back now I've put LO to bed and I've had a nice bubbly Dove bath. I have a bit of a sore throat and feel really tired, were in the 2WW I would deem myself highly pregnant:haha:

I'm not too terrified of them, as of course i use them all the time at work, but it's still a bit scary when it's my BP making it alarm :wacko: Hopefully it'll stay down now and not be up again when they check on monday. Fingers crossed!

Sorry you're feeling rubbish. Hope your bath helped and you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Quick update from me. Just got back from the hospital. Had midwife appointment this morning and blood pressure was 148/90, she took it again at the end of the appointment and it was 150/94, plus fundal height is measuring 43cm so she sent me up to the assessment unit. Had bloods done, lots of BP measurements which went down to 116/61. Had a CTG which showed baby was very active and heart rate kept quite high (around 170-190) but after monitoring for an hour she was happy that baby was just having a good wriggle and not distressed or anything. CTG picked up a few contractions, she asked if they hurt but they just felt tight, no pains. So they packed me off home, but community midwife will visit me on Monday and check BP again.
> 
> There was a lady in the bed next to me who was 33 weeks. Her CTG was picking up quite regular contractions. She ended up being taken to a room next door, and then the mw rushed through asking if the doctor had phoned back because she was having contractions every minute. Then came back through 2 minutes later to say she was taking her round to delivery suite because she was fully dilated! Doctor never even showed up though. I hope she and her baby are okay.
> 
> Right, now to catch up on what i've missed here. Hope everyone is okay :flower:
> 
> Oooo my! :shock: That can't have been very nice for you - bit of a worry but I'm glad everything seems to be ticketyboo :thumbup: Those were some high BPs! Looks like you could be going any time now as well as LittleSpy!! I think I'll be getting the bronze let alone the silver! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think you/LS will be gold and silver (not sure which way though) and I think I shall claim the bronze. DH reckons :baby: will come on the 20th July :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crumpets...


https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iy3Ev6JtM-g/TZqaQPjkszI/AAAAAAAAAV8/bSP9aLae1ik/s1600/istockphoto_465936-toasting-crumpets.jpg


----------



## Essie

LittleSpy said:


> Essie -- Wow! Glad everything looked okay in the end & they sent you home.
> 
> Trin -- I remember my first chicken experience after being veg for 5 years. It felt so wrong but tasted so good. :blush:
> 
> Yeah... So I'm still here. I've had a couple of good stronger & more painful contractions this hour but they still seem to be happening at random amidst the puny contractions I get every 10 minutes or so. I'm getting discouraged. Being in early labor for days wasn't something I was prepared for. :nope:
> 
> All of my male coworkers are freaking out because I keep showing up for work. Apparently they think I'm going to just flop out a baby while sitting at my desk or something. :haha:

I'm jealous! Our due date is the same but sounds like you will be dropping first. Sorry it's not going quicker for you though, must be frustrating to be told "it'll be very soon" and then it not be.


----------



## HollyMonkey

flapjacks....


https://www.askamum.co.uk/upload/21625/images/flapjacks450.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Trin! I'm watching the gadget show and they are doing challenges in SA :D


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crumpets...
> 
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iy3Ev6JtM-g/TZqaQPjkszI/AAAAAAAAAV8/bSP9aLae1ik/s1600/istockphoto_465936-toasting-crumpets.jpg

:munch: I want crumpets now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want crumpets now too (UK ones):brat::hissy::brat:

Sweet and sour chicken for dinner and I'm going to add extra ginger to turn my DH into a baby making wonder beast. 
He has a tough 4 months ahead, need to feed him up https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/langue-a-terre-284902.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Crumpets...
> 
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iy3Ev6JtM-g/TZqaQPjkszI/AAAAAAAAAV8/bSP9aLae1ik/s1600/istockphoto_465936-toasting-crumpets.jpg

We call these English muffins :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> flapjacks....
> 
> 
> https://www.askamum.co.uk/upload/21625/images/flapjacks450.jpg

And these are crunchies :rofl: I baked some on Tuesday. That explains why Blackfriars in H&B call them flapjacks


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Trin! I'm watching the gadget show and they are doing challenges in SA :D

Cool! Where in SA? 

And what is the gadget show :shrug: makes me think of Inspector Gadget but he never came here :nope:


----------



## Essie

Our English muffin:

https://www.foodsubs.com/Photos/englishmuffin.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: learn something new everyday!! These are the real English muffins....:haha:

https://gatoo.bloxode.com/images/114511904259.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Gadget show is where they mess around with all sorts of new tech like cameras, phones laptops. It usually involves them testing them to the extreme :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin's gonna be like :wacko::wacko::wacko: I guess the ones I posted are American muffins:dohh:

Do you know what scones are Trin?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin's gonna be like :wacko::wacko::wacko: I guess the ones I posted are American muffins:dohh:
> 
> Do you know what scones are Trin?

Scones :shrug:

https://www.freefoto.com/images/09/29/09_29_52---Scones--Jam-and-Cream_web.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

I need a coffee!


----------



## TrinityMom

Whatever you bloody call them, I had crumpets/ Kit's pancakes and they were nom nom!

Tarq woke up with a fever tho and i had to hold him while he cried and shivered :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

yes those are scones trin


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin's gonna be like :wacko::wacko::wacko: I guess the ones I posted are American muffins:dohh:
> 
> Do you know what scones are Trin?

:haha: Yeah those are American muffins B.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> yes those are scones trin

Oh thank god we got something right :dohh: I can hear the British laughter from here :haha:

Now I wonder what the US turts call all those things


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I need a coffee!

I've been on decaf for a month :nope: I miss it


----------



## Sarachka

*BRUNCH could easily be my favourite meal!*

https://www.about-recipes.com/imgrec/304895-French-Toast-Bund.jpg

French toast - well what Americans call French toast

https://foodbeast.com/content/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/ihop-coffee-cake-pancakes.jpg

American Pancakes

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ReOGjaKjVfU/TTFsUsIsX4I/AAAAAAAAAF0/BX3J3RC9PwE/s1600/hashbrown.jpg

Hash Browns


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I think I would try to make love to this:

https://cdn.foodbeast.com.s3.amazonaws.com/content/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/reeses-ice-cream.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mmmm Hash browns with mushroom bacon beans sausage and fried bread and brown sauce the morning after a night out drinking in an English pub. Oh the fond memories of my distant youth:cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Nom nom. I love reese's cups, bet the ice cream is heavenly :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't really beat a croissant though:shrug: When dh nips over the road to get a hot one on a weekend morning and brings it to me in bed:cloud9: Who needs sex man. That said croissants are lousy hangover food:haha: 
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQoy5H5Nu7KG6mc6L8K2-zMV54q-83g8oo8a19ZPAE8T26zO2RhVg&t=1


----------



## kit_cat

RIGHT! That's it!! HOT BATH AND BUMCRACK (or whatever you call it) here I come :trouble:

I may not return tonight, so have a good one, one and all if I don't. 

I WANT THIS BABY OUT! 

PS love the cakes :munch:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> RIGHT! That's it!! HOT BATH AND BUMCRACK (or whatever you call it) here I come :trouble:
> 
> I may not return tonight, so have a good one, one and all if I don't.
> 
> I WANT THIS BABY OUT!
> 
> PS love the cakes :munch:

Hope it works Kit :thumbup: Will be anxiously awaiting news. Enjoy your bath and crackboom :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> RIGHT! That's it!! HOT BATH AND BUMCRACK (or whatever you call it) here I come :trouble:
> 
> I may not return tonight, so have a good one, one and all if I don't.
> 
> I WANT THIS BABY OUT!
> 
> PS love the cakes :munch:

Good luck!!! Hope fireworks lead to https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-cigogne-38.gif


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B I'm sorry u feel sick:hugs: the bath must have been lovely tho!
> 
> More of my medicine came I had it shipped to my parents since they r home more often than me but now I have to change my stay in pj and watch tv day to getting up and getting my package! DH said he would take me to Atlantic city over night to get my mind off testing and away from HPT ( I packed some tho shhhhhhhh):haha:
> 
> My bath was lovely:cloud9: What medicine is this?
> 
> And I won't tell your DH about the smuggled HPTs if you don't tell mine about the OPKs and HPTs I'll be taking on holiday! Deal?:haha:Click to expand...

Oh it's a deal!!!:happydance::thumbup: it's the progesterone shots I have been taking I am about to run out so they sent some more.


----------



## Sarachka

heh
 



Attached Files:







gleecap.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummyApril

omg do you realise you have posted all the most delicious foods i want to eat like now!! mmmmm

goodluck on having a baby tonight :D xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> heh

OMG! I know a famous person!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/mini-respect-1392.gif


----------



## addie25

It's time for symptom spotting!!!!

I am craving ice (explanation im pregnant or very hot lol)
My boobs look big(explanation I'm pregnant or I'm seeing things :shrug:)


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> omg do you realise you have posted all the most delicious foods i want to eat like now!! mmmmm

I want to send DH off to Tesco now to buy me crumpets and muffins.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed to read

Night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Night night Trin, :sleep: well :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed with Trin, but we're only going to read together:haha:

Nighty night turts.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CRACKBOOOOOOOM ALL THE WAY KIT!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

Oh I should've said goodnight Bethany, forgot you'd be off to bed with Trin :haha: Sleep well B :kiss:

It's night night from me too, Will be back in the morning eagerly awaiting news that Kit is in labour! Sleep well turtles :kiss:


----------



## poas

What the....where has everyone gone?! Ah well hope all are well, and Kit good luck with your *activities*


----------



## firstbaby25

It is mighty quiet. Hope all are well. Kit I hope you get your yellow bebe out, Trin chill out, sezi seen that on Facebook it's awesome, addie - looking good, Lissy - it's properly dead tonight I thought I was having an early night! :haha:

I'm dosed up, I'm next to like a generator but can't use ear plugs because i have to get up and last night I was boiling but I've had my window wide open all day... Night nurse I've had - regulate the temp and send me off :sleep:


----------



## addie25

Calling all Turtles!!!!! I held my pee for 7 hours and I just took a test ( I wish I had a digi as well but I didnt buy any) and I see a light pink line a bit darker than be4!!!!!! I shall post it when my phone cooperates and allows me 2... If this is real (and at this point the light color has me iffy..... but if this is real tomorrow should be darker so now I can not wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

fingers crossed for you addie xxx night all


----------



## addie25




----------



## addie25

Sooooooo harry potter comes out tonight in engand you lucky ladies!!!!!!!!!! I can not wait to see it!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Where are all my USA ladies!!!! I NEED LINE EYES!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Where are all my USA ladies!!!! It's only 7:40. I NEED LINE EYES!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I spy with my little eye a very naughty faint line :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> I spy with my little eye a very naughty faint line :winkwink:

You think!!!!!!???????? COME ON LINE GET DARKER THIS IS KILLING ME AND ITS 2 EARLY FOR A DIGI TO SHOW!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Calling all Turtles!!!!! I held my pee for 7 hours and I just took a test ( I wish I had a digi as well but I didnt buy any) and I see a light pink line a bit darker than be4!!!!!! I shall post it when my phone cooperates and allows me 2... If this is real (and at this point the light color has me iffy..... but if this is real tomorrow should be darker so now I can not wait till tomorrow!!

why did i envision u on a megaphone just now :haha:"this is not a drill, i repeat THIS IS NOT A DRILL!" :D


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Calling all Turtles!!!!! I held my pee for 7 hours and I just took a test ( I wish I had a digi as well but I didnt buy any) and I see a light pink line a bit darker than be4!!!!!! I shall post it when my phone cooperates and allows me 2... If this is real (and at this point the light color has me iffy..... but if this is real tomorrow should be darker so now I can not wait till tomorrow!!
> 
> why did i envision u on a megaphone just now :haha:"this is not a drill, i repeat THIS IS NOT A DRILL!" :DClick to expand...

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH LOL THIS IS NOT A DRILL!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I definitely see it! i just clicked on the pic and there she was... no screen tilting or squinting needed :thumbup: I figure it will be darker in a day or so


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> i definitely see it! I just clicked on the pic and there she was... No screen tilting or squinting needed :thumbup: I figure it will be darker in a day or so

i hope so dh did not see it. He doesnt have line eye!!! Ill wait to show him again if it gets darker!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

do u see the line kmteehoo? if u don't see it, thank this post. if u do see it, no action needed. :flower: :haha:


----------



## addie25

Ahahhahahahahhaha :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I guess that means she sees it too! :rofl:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> I guess that means she sees it too! :rofl:

Ur 2 funny!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i only kid! We heart u kmteehoo! :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

do u feel any symptoms yet? besides the ice cream cravings?

i was thinking, since you'll be having two babies, how about naming one of them Shannon? Works for a girl or a boy :D

ok, no more jokes! I'll be serious now. :| <--- this is my serious face


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> do u feel any symptoms yet? besides the ice cream cravings?
> 
> i was thinking, since you'll be having two babies, how about naming one of them Shannon? Works for a girl or a boy :D
> 
> ok, no more jokes! I'll be serious now. :| <--- this is my serious face

Lol!!! My boobs look bigger n wanting ice . But I can just b seeing things with the boobs n it's hot out so maybe that's y I want ice but last pregnancy I wanted ice a lot!


----------



## newbie_ttc

sounds like a symptom to me! do u ever watch that show "i didn't know i was pregnant"? a girl on there was craving ice and had a slushy from Sonic daily. Her BF thought it was b/c it was summer time, but as it turns out... :baby: :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Ging! i see u :wave:


----------



## addie25

Yea it's an interesting show! Hi ging u hiding???? Come on out Ms!! Do u think it's possible to not know ur pregnant at 6 months or more ?


----------



## newbie_ttc

it's hard to say, just b/c i've never been pregnant. there was a lady on the show last night that was 115 lbs and full term preg without knowing. the doc said she didn't show b/c her ab muscles were so strong. :shrug: another chick thought she was getting her period every month every 28 days while preg, but the doc said it wasn't a period and it's normal for some women to bleed lightly from one to 3 days while in the 1st or 2nd, even 3rd trimester. that one made me think :-k my cycles are never heavy and last only about 3 or 4 days. :shock: :haha:

but what i can't wrap my head around is how they don't feel these babies moving. do they think it's just gas?


----------



## newbie_ttc

totally unrelated, but i thought i'd share, just for sh*ts and giggles: I can't wait until the next time i get carded. I went to get my driver's license renewed today and i took an awesome photo :D my hair cut looks so cute :smug:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> it's hard to say, just b/c i've never been pregnant. there was a lady on the show last night that was 115 lbs and full term preg without knowing. the doc said she didn't show b/c her ab muscles were so strong. :shrug: another chick thought she was getting her period every month every 28 days while preg, but the doc said it wasn't a period and it's normal for some women to bleed lightly from one to 3 days while in the 1st or 2nd, even 3rd trimester. that one made me think :-k my cycles are never heavy and last only about 3 or 4 days. :shock: :haha:
> 
> but what i can't wrap my head around is how they don't feel these babies moving. do they think it's just gas?

I don't know kicks towards the end I hear can hurt if they get ur ribs and at the end ur peeing All the time to the point where u wouldnt think it's normal. And I don't believe u don't show bc babies r big they can't fit in u without ur stomach stretching. I don't know.


----------



## newbie_ttc

yeah, that is kinda weird to me, the whole them not showing thing. i could understand it when the women were over weight and had abnormal periods already, but to be 115lbs?? i don't see it. plus all my friends that have been preggo say the tum is harder than it would be if it was just belly fat. that show just leaves too many unanswered questions for me


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> totally unrelated, but i thought i'd share, just for sh*ts and giggles: I can't wait until the next time i get carded. I went to get my driver's license renewed today and i took an awesome photo :D my hair cut looks so cute :smug:

Awwwww go to a bar this weekend!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

when are u leaving for Atlantic City? do u gamble or watch dh? i usually stick to the slot machines whenever I go to Tunica
https://www.4smileys.com/smileys/game-smileys/slot-machine-smiley.gif


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> when are u leaving for Atlantic City? do u gamble or watch dh? i usually stick to the slot machines whenever I go to Tunica

We just got here. I play poker as does DH. When I go out of their I had some massive cramps for like 20 seconds! Hope it's good cramps!


----------



## newbie_ttc

that's a symptom! count it


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> that's a symptom! count it

Ok it's on the symptoms list!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://www.gaming-forum.org/images/smilies/AnimatedSmileyDoctor.gif Anything else?


----------



## addie25

I don't really feel like being in AC I'm getting more A D D as I get older n sitting at a poker table is not always easy ( not sure if I actually have add but I think I do)


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'd like to learn how to play. i watched my bro play a few hands of blackjack and it was pretty cool. if you're good at it you could be a rich lady! https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Buddy%20Animated%20Emoticons/playing%20poker.gif


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> i'd like to learn how to play. i watched my bro play a few hands of blackjack and it was pretty cool. if you're good at it you could be a rich lady! https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Buddy%20Animated%20Emoticons/playing%20poker.gif

Lol I play well but not to the point where im rich from it :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://www.siteglitter.com/smiley-signs/image/rolleyes%5E_%5Earial%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E0%5E_%5EEnjoy+AC%21+%5E_%5E.gif https://www.siteglitter.com/smiley-signs/image/laugh%5E_%5Earial%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E...and+your+smuggled+HPTs%21%5E_%5E.gif


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> https://www.siteglitter.com/smiley-signs/image/rolleyes%5E_%5Earial%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E0%5E_%5EEnjoy+AC%21+%5E_%5E.gif https://www.siteglitter.com/smiley-signs/image/laugh%5E_%5Earial%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E...and+your+smuggled+HPTs%21%5E_%5E.gif

Ahahahahhaha how did u make that!!!!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> https://www.gaming-forum.org/images/smilies/AnimatedSmileyDoctor.gif Anything else?

Omg I just saw this!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Loving the smileys addie and newbie x


----------



## Mollykins

Morning pond turtles. I am off to bed but here, have a cuppa on me. :coffee: 

Kit.... I want bebe news when I wake.


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning my lovelies hope you have a lovely day :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> https://www.siteglitter.com/smiley-signs/image/rolleyes%5E_%5Earial%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E0%5E_%5EEnjoy+AC%21+%5E_%5E.gif https://www.siteglitter.com/smiley-signs/image/laugh%5E_%5Earial%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E...and+your+smuggled+HPTs%21%5E_%5E.gif
> 
> Ahahahahhaha how did u make that!!!!Click to expand...

i want to make one :)


----------



## Sarachka

Morning everyone.

I'm off up north today for my cousins wedding in Sheffield. JaynieLove I'll think of you when I hear the northern accents :winkwink: I didn't get a plus one invite so OH is staying at home. A car journey with me and my two socially-incompetent parents, _oh joy!_ My sis, her hubby and _*MY BEBES*_ will be there though, and I'm actually sharing a hotel room with Alexander tonight lol. That will be interesting at 5am.

Kit, I expect a baby by the time I return home tomorrow lunch time!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye a very naughty faint line :winkwink:
> 
> You think!!!!!!???????? COME ON LINE GET DARKER THIS IS KILLING ME AND ITS 2 EARLY FOR A DIGI TO SHOW!!!!Click to expand...

i soooooooooooo see it eeekk:fool:


----------



## mummyApril

Have a good one Sara!!!! X


----------



## Crunchie

Thank god it's Friday ! 3 people sick out of a team of 5.... So tired 

Have fun sara 

Have a great day all xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Molly :hi:!!!!!!

SARACHKA HAVE A SUPERDOOPERTROOPER TIME AT THE WEDDING!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I SEE IT TOO ADDIE:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Animal cleaning, Turtle making, swimming this evening (dh said he'd look after Holly, I have withdrawal symptoms since my club closed for the summer!!) and *must* go to the hairdresser's and get all my hair lopped off today, going to get a bob I think. fancy a change, although I've had a million bobs:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> B I'm sorry u feel sick:hugs: the bath must have been lovely tho!
> 
> More of my medicine came I had it shipped to my parents since they r home more often than me but now I have to change my stay in pj and watch tv day to getting up and getting my package! DH said he would take me to Atlantic city over night to get my mind off testing and away from HPT ( I packed some tho shhhhhhhh):haha:

:winkwink:your secret is safe with me:shrug:tests what tests:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My computer's being spackoid so big kiss all have LOVERLY FRIED EGG DAYS:flower:

seee ya laters, FX'd last night was THE night:happydance: Maybe Essie and Kit and Littlespy all popped together:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Has Kit popped yet? I have 10 pgs to catch up on from last night urghhh

just making sure i didnt miss anything real exciting?

my first week of ML (well officially im on hols till tues!!) is over i have got an enourmous amount done though so im happy

whats everyone doing today???


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye a very naughty faint line :winkwink:
> 
> You think!!!!!!???????? COME ON LINE GET DARKER THIS IS KILLING ME AND ITS 2 EARLY FOR A DIGI TO SHOW!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i soooooooooooo see it eeekk:fool:Click to expand...

I see it Addie :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> My computer's being spackoid so big kiss all have LOVERLY FRIED EGG DAYS:flower:
> 
> seee ya laters, FX'd last night was THE night:happydance: *Maybe Essie and Kit and Littlespy all popped together*:haha:

:haha: No luck for me, but maybe for Kit and Littlespy, fingers crossed!


----------



## Essie

Morning turtles!

It's a miserable grey Friday here :( The midwife yesterday advised me not to do too much today, to make sure my BP stays down so I think it'll be a day of reading and relaxing for me. 

I'm crossing my fingers Kits hot bath and :sex: helped start something :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

I did EPO last night...........but when i went for my 1st loo trip couple of hrs later .......the capsule had disapeared?? Im persuming its just disintergrated as it would if you swallowed it?? Hope so dont want a stack load stuck up there lol !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Whew! I feel like I could sleep for a week :sleep: Tarquin was awake a lot last night, very sore. Horrid when they are miz

I'm psyching myself up for another Vit B12 shot today. With the amount of Vits in me I should be bouncing off the walls!

My paranoia led to more poas this morning and it is definitely darker 

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264647_10150312365114880_594719879_9374912_5765646_n.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

That's lovely and dark Trin!!


----------



## Essie

Lovely dark line Trin :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> View attachment 231920

I see it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

addie i def see it, saw it on my phone but came on laptop to double check :)

Trin loving the darker lines x


----------



## mummyApril

33 weeks + 2 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG00923-20110707-2158.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> I did EPO last night...........but when i went for my 1st loo trip couple of hrs later .......the capsule had disapeared?? Im persuming its just disintergrated as it would if you swallowed it?? Hope so dont want a stack load stuck up there lol !!!

:haha: If it's in there a while the gelcaps melt. Don't stress


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> 33 weeks + 2 days

Gorgeous bump! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Trin, i dont know how i can make it bigger (the picture not the bump lol), new laptop doesnt like it lol


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump pic April.


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Essie :)


----------



## mummyApril

i see no Kit i reckon she must be havin a baby!!! (or playing a trick on us lol)


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> i see no Kit i reckon she must be havin a baby!!! (or playing a trick on us lol)

She popped on a bit earlier. I'm sure she'll let us know

It's not like we're waiting with bated breath or anything :haha: No pressure Kit :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i see no Kit i reckon she must be havin a baby!!! (or playing a trick on us lol)
> 
> She popped on a bit earlier. I'm sure she'll let us know
> 
> It's not like we're waiting with bated breath or anything :haha: No pressure Kit :winkwink:Click to expand...

ahhh bless her, shes made a very comfy home for her buba


----------



## mummyApril

ahh now i see Kit, good morning lovey, hope youre not feeling too uncomfortable x


----------



## kit_cat

Hello lovelies :wave:

Ok, so.....no bebe, not even the slightest twinge or show or anything :nope:

It was mission accomplished in terms of crackboom last night but oh my goodness, it wasn't easy or comfortable to be honest. Poor OH was a rabbit in the headlights for most of it :haha: He's so scared of causing pain bless him :hugs:

I'm a bit fed up :wacko:

I'll go and catch up with everything now.....

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> View attachment 231920

I see it!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Morning pond turtles. I am off to bed but here, have a cuppa on me. :coffee:
> 
> Kit.... I want bebe news when I wake.

:nope::cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I'm off up north today for my cousins wedding in Sheffield. JaynieLove I'll think of you when I hear the northern accents :winkwink: I didn't get a plus one invite so OH is staying at home. A car journey with me and my two socially-incompetent parents, _oh joy!_ My sis, her hubby and _*MY BEBES*_ will be there though, and I'm actually sharing a hotel room with Alexander tonight lol. That will be interesting at 5am.
> 
> Kit, I expect a baby by the time I return home tomorrow lunch time!

Oooo, that gives me 2 hours then..... *squeezes furiously*

Hope the wedding is fabulous :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> I did EPO last night...........but when i went for my 1st loo trip couple of hrs later .......the capsule had disapeared?? Im persuming its just disintergrated as it would if you swallowed it?? Hope so dont want a stack load stuck up there lol !!!

Yep...like I said, the capsule is sometimes there if it's not been there long but mostly mine disappear completely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Whew! I feel like I could sleep for a week :sleep: Tarquin was awake a lot last night, very sore. Horrid when they are miz
> 
> I'm psyching myself up for another Vit B12 shot today. With the amount of Vits in me I should be bouncing off the walls!
> 
> My paranoia led to more poas this morning and it is definitely darker
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264647_10150312365114880_594719879_9374912_5765646_n.jpg

:happydance:

Well dark lines Trin :thumbup:

Poor Tarq...hope the mumps don't last long :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> 33 weeks + 2 days

:awww:

Hello James :wave:

Beautiful April :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ahh now i see Kit, good morning lovey, hope youre not feeling too uncomfortable x

Good morning April....I am sore today but not in a "I'm going into labour" kind of way unfortunately. How are your pains today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pah Kit :nope: 

I knew Holly for 9 days by now:haha:

Well I just popped on for the obvious reason but while I'm here lovely bump April and Hayley on your new avatar and lovely lines Trin:thumbup:

Being nice to my poor Bambi rabbit who after a big fight with the Blossom rabbit (Holly opened Bambi's cage while Blossom the bully was loose:dohh:) is all nervous and doesn't love me anymore:cry: I'm going to sit and knit with her until she comes back on my lap. Rabbit fights are nasty things, right bitches they can be!

Haircut tomorrow 11.30am- Cool coz dh can look after LO and I can swim this evening without it feeling like a waste of a salon blowdry:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I did EPO last night...........but when i went for my 1st loo trip couple of hrs later .......the capsule had disapeared?? Im persuming its just disintergrated as it would if you swallowed it?? Hope so dont want a stack load stuck up there lol !!!
> 
> :haha: If it's in there a while the gelcaps melt. Don't stressClick to expand...

:winkwink:Thought so just checking:thumbup:

My OH had mumps a few years back & i caught it off him was not very pleasent at all, hope Tarq gets better quickly:hugs:


Lovely bump April i seen it on FB:haha:

Oh Kit never mind tis a waiting game it will all be worth it when Finlay is here:thumbup:(we had crackboom last night not for bebe reasons just cos i wanted it HEHE


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin* I like the caption under your test:haha: ..and use it as soon


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello lovelies :wave:
> 
> Ok, so.....no bebe, not even the slightest twinge or show or anything :nope:
> 
> It was mission accomplished in terms of crackboom last night but oh my goodness, it wasn't easy or comfortable to be honest. Poor OH was a rabbit in the headlights for most of it :haha: He's so scared of causing pain bless him :hugs:
> 
> I'm a bit fed up :wacko:
> 
> I'll go and catch up with everything now.....
> 
> :kiss::hugs:

My late babe friends got fed up too. It'll come one day:shrug: Possibly


----------



## new mummy2010

B, your post's are extra long like mollys were!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> B, your post's are extra long like mollys were!!!

That'll 
be 
my 
new 
ticker 
arrangement!
Hold 
on 
I'll
go
and
sort
it
out!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley are they back to normal now?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie* I did an opk today for no particular reason other than I wanted to poas and it was fairly dark considering I'm on CD7 (I O on 18ish:haha:) so I guess you can have a fair amount of LH in you anyway but it's just not of ovulatory proportions:shrug: Might get DH to do one too:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I just did my hypnobirthing Calm Pregnancy CD (body talk homework)....very relaxing :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Someone tell me if my posts are too wide? Molly's drove me mad when they went wide!:rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

Yep back to norm!!! Nice ticker only just noticed, tis in french me no understandoo!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I just did my hypnobirthing Calm Pregnancy CD (body talk homework)....very relaxing :cloud9:

I just broke up a rabbit fight, not at all relaxing!:bunny:


----------



## mummyApril

Ah Kit hope not too much pain! My pains not as bad there now and again (TMI its a bit watery down there so keeping eye on that) he doesn't have much room to play in there anymore so each jab is sharp and stops me in my tracks, I have like a constant stitch on my right side at the moment ouchy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Yep back to norm!!! Nice ticker only just noticed, tis in french me no understandoo!?

Oh good, thanks for letting me know:thumbup:

'Tis simple, I am the rabbit who ovulates when I get to the red square and tests when I get to the blue square:happydance: Then I have hundreds of rabbit babies.:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## new mummy2010

i have a poorly headache no likey


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to make some lunch for wriggler and me, she's clearly not going to nap before lunch because I put her teddy train in her bed and she's been playing hard with it for 30mins now, the most hilarious gabbling is coming from upstairs:haha: So I'll fill her tum tum up now and she can nap after lunch:munch:

Laters gaters xxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yep back to norm!!! Nice ticker only just noticed, tis in french me no understandoo!?
> 
> Oh good, thanks for letting me know:thumbup:
> 
> 'Tis simple, I am the rabbit who ovulates when I get to the red square and tests when I get to the blue square:happydance: Then I have hundreds of rabbit babies.:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:Click to expand...


:thumbup:i see!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Teddy train. The carriages velcro together and the teddies come out of their carriages and the front carriage makes train noises if you press the button:thumbup: Holly loves it:awww:

https://www.mulberrybush.co.uk/_images/toystore/ex/tooting-teddy-train.jpg


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Teddy train. The carriages velcro together and the teddies come out of their carriages and the front carriage makes train noises if you press the button:thumbup: Holly loves it:awww:
> 
> https://www.mulberrybush.co.uk/_images/toystore/ex/tooting-teddy-train.jpg

That's so cute, not surprised Holly loves it :awww:


----------



## addie25

April love the bump pic :thumbup:

B so proud that u could not resist POAS!!!

Kit I hope you are feeling ok my friend. Let's go baby mommy wants to see u and hold u come on out!!!

As for me I have been punished for sneaking a HPT I didn't really have to pee this mornin so I only POAS for 3 seconds so not much pee hit it!!!! With that said still saw a line... faint again. My doc told me sat or Sunday Maybe I'd get a positive so hopefully tomorrow I get a dark line!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Teddy train. The carriages velcro together and the teddies come out of their carriages and the front carriage makes train noises if you press the button:thumbup: Holly loves it:awww:
> 
> https://www.mulberrybush.co.uk/_images/toystore/ex/tooting-teddy-train.jpg

We have that train at work exactly the same i use it for number and colour recognition observations tis grooovybabyyyy!!!

Bet Holly loves the number1 carrige toot toot:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie can you post in secret? a piccy i mean


----------



## new mummy2010

I feel real shitty today just heavy acheing head and woozy tis not good at all


----------



## cassie04

*Helloooooooo lushy turtles!

Ive just been having a little read and catching up!!!!!!!!*

*Trin- I loved your lines.....i had the same tests and they are exactly the same as when i peed on them at 5 weeks.....we would have matching sticks! And dont worry about the cramping i have cramping quite bad the first week to 2 weeks and sometimes quite sharp! It all sounds good to me! *

Addie- I seen you test results and i actually wiped the image on the laptop screen to make sure it wasnt muck or dust creating a line but even when i wiped it was a deffo 2nd line:happydance: im convinced over time that will get darker! are you having any symptoms yet!?!?!

*New mummy- I love your avatar! it looks fab! I love big pregnant belly's! Hope your feeeling a bit better!*

*B- OH no for rabbit fight!  I hope your little ball of fluff is ok!*

and KIT!!!!!!!!!! i have gone to vist my family yesterday and came back and there you are still no baby!!!!!!! what a cheeky sausage baby you have! 

*Anyhoo still havent told the family's im pregnant! looks like im waiting untill the 12th week!

Senidng lots of love and hope your having a fab day to all the other turtles!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Hayley that's poofucks that you're sickly on ML! Hope it goes away soon :hugs: My man flu didn't linger so you might be ok :haha: Wonder how Jaynie is today? Oh and MUMMY loves the first carriage on the teddy train :blush: I think the Underground train noise is the best! I bought it when Holly was about 4 months coz I saw it in a shop in England and fell in love and thought it would be a good long lasting toy, haven't even begun much on the numbers and colours yet but she likes putting the carriages on as shoes :dohh: It will be a good colour and number toy, nice and bilingual which I like in toys for Holly:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

as far as i can understand from you ticker holly its says : day 7 of a 32 day cycle 12 days to go till ovulation? Am I right?

and that teddy train is very cute :) my asda delivery has arrived meaning we have foooood :) woohoo :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm my DH is doing Holly's dinner bath and bed tonight while I go swimming :cloud9: Might splash out and have a sauna and hamman too.....while I can before I'm pregnant in 11 days time :haha:
Busy weekend for me, but nice busy. Hairdressers tomorrow morning, MIL taking us out for lunch, party at friends in the evening and then Sunday 4 friends with their kids coming over to ours for lunch. I'll be moderate on the wine but not going tee total just yet


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep it does Ginge but it's a day out and I couldn't be bothered to go back to lilypie and change it :shrug: And one is never quite sure since 12-36hrs after the surge is quite a window! It's not a Gospel Ticker like Sarachka's is :haha: ESPECIALLY when it comes to the blue :test: day, they got that one TOTALLY wrong, it needs to move back 5days towards ovulation :rofl:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:rofl: yeah it has that part wrong :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for food delivery Ginge! Feast! :munch:


----------



## addie25

I'm in Atlantic city but when I'm at home with my comp I'll post it! It's the same as yesterday's it's so frustrating but my doctor said it's so early for a strong HPT n to wait for blood test so I don't get frustrated. I will take another tomorrow lol!!

Cassie I have some symptoms
1 I think boobs r a bit bigger but do not hurt 
2 I really like ice cubes rt now n I liked them last pregnancy also

As I've learned that could b symptoms of pregnancy but it could just b me seeing things with my boobs n heat can make me want ice chips :shrug: only time will tell n that blood test if as my doc says it's 2 early for strong lines.

I hope that line is real I mean everyone can c it even at home so just get darker!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't wait to go swimming in an hour https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-mer.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

KIT! Go away and have your baby!](*,) Or are we going to have to make you go and sit on the naughty stair until you're ready to come back here *with baby*:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

I want to put all my baby things together! Do you think its too early to put up crib and baby unit etc? X


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes the train has lots of uses B is a very good investment

I don't know what's wrong with me I keep feeling hot then cold head is bit better but now I'm sitting crying + I don't know why I just want OH to hurry home as I just want a big cuddle and cry on him what's wrong with me??


----------



## new mummy2010

Urghh now my posts won't go through


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I want to put all my baby things together! Do you think its too early to put up crib and baby unit etc? X

It's not 2 early go and have fun putting it up!!!

B I love ur naughty stair idea!!! I'll get one set up witha guard to make sure kit has her baby!! We want turtle baby!!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Yes the train has lots of uses B is a very good investment
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with me I keep feeling hot then cold head is bit better but now I'm sitting crying + I don't know why I just want OH to hurry home as I just want a big cuddle and cry on him what's wrong with me??

Awww here's a :hugs: it's ur hormones just let it out!


----------



## new mummy2010

I did just post 

That my head is better a little

Keep going hot then cold

Waiting for OH to get home as I want a big cuddle

I am currently sat crying at nothing 

What is wrong with me?????


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> I did just post
> 
> That my head is better a little
> 
> Keep going hot then cold
> 
> Waiting for OH to get home as I want a big cuddle
> 
> I am currently sat crying at nothing
> 
> What is wrong with me?????

:hugs: Sorry you're feeling crappy. A few weeks ago my DH got home from work to find me in floods of tears on the kitchen floor. Reason? The cat kept meowing and wouldn't stop. I think it's those darn pregnancy hormones at work. I find myself tearing up at absolutely nothing. Hope your OH is home soon and can give you a big cuddle and get some happy hormones flowing :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley... That's what was wrong with me. I'm ok ish now dosed up on might nurse and slept so feeling better and my appetite is back :happydance: shame I have nothing to eat though! I just wanted a cuddle with my oh the other night and then since because Wednesday night was so traumatic :haha: still got sore throat and funny ears.

Kit - don't worry I won't shun you my so's went the full 14 days over and was due to be induced at 9 am on the day she went in to labour and at 3am labour started... Talk about sod's law! Ha! 

Sat in traffic now! Need to pee soooo bad! Conference went well. Shitting starting on Monday now!


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> *Anyhoo still havent told the family's im pregnant! looks like im waiting untill the 12th week!
> 
> Senidng lots of love and hope your having a fab day to all the other turtles!*

I planned to wait til 12 weeks to tell my family. I ended up having to tell my mum and dad early because i was off work with some bleeding and living with them at the time, so couldn't really hide it. But we waited until 12 weeks to tell everyone else. I think it's nice for you and OH to keep it to yourselves for a bit, like a little secret between you.

Are you still having sickness? I went off tea totally at the beginning because it made me sick, before pregnancy I loved my tea, I was sad to stop drinking it.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Sat in traffic now! Need to pee soooo bad! Conference went well. Shitting starting on Monday now!

Glad conference went well. Don't even sweat it about Monday, we all know you'll be fab :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Anyhoo still havent told the family's im pregnant! looks like im waiting untill the 12th week!
> 
> Senidng lots of love and hope your having a fab day to all the other turtles!*
> 
> I planned to wait til 12 weeks to tell my family. I ended up having to tell my mum and dad early because i was off work with some bleeding and living with them at the time, so couldn't really hide it. But we waited until 12 weeks to tell everyone else. I think it's nice for you and OH to keep it to yourselves for a bit, like a little secret between you.
> 
> Are you still having sickness? I went off tea totally at the beginning because it made me sick, before pregnancy I loved my tea, I was sad to stop drinking it.Click to expand...

* Essie! I know i agree with you! it is quite nice being the only ones who know!

I have felt sick quite frequently but i have tried really hard not to throw up! im keeping it down as it was not nice! 

I love tea but i havent drank much of it.....i got told caffeine was bad for you when pregnant so i shouldnt really drink it! Tell me this is a lie so i can go boil the kettle now and glug on some Tetley's!

Anyhooo how are you feeling? 8 days to go! whoop whoop!!!!!*


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Anyhoo still havent told the family's im pregnant! looks like im waiting untill the 12th week!
> 
> Senidng lots of love and hope your having a fab day to all the other turtles!*
> 
> I planned to wait til 12 weeks to tell my family. I ended up having to tell my mum and dad early because i was off work with some bleeding and living with them at the time, so couldn't really hide it. But we waited until 12 weeks to tell everyone else. I think it's nice for you and OH to keep it to yourselves for a bit, like a little secret between you.
> 
> Are you still having sickness? I went off tea totally at the beginning because it made me sick, before pregnancy I loved my tea, I was sad to stop drinking it.Click to expand...
> 
> * Essie! I know i agree with you! it is quite nice being the only ones who know!
> 
> I have felt sick quite frequently but i have tried really hard not to throw up! im keeping it down as it was not nice!
> 
> I love tea but i havent drank much of it.....i got told caffeine was bad for you when pregnant so i shouldnt really drink it! Tell me this is a lie so i can go boil the kettle now and glug on some Tetley's!
> 
> Anyhooo how are you feeling? 8 days to go! whoop whoop!!!!!*Click to expand...

They do say caffeine isn't good, but I got some decaf tea and it didn't taste too different :thumbup: I had morning sickness from about 7/8 weeks til nearly 24 weeks. Before i got it though I kept thinking "i wish i had some nausea" because I wanted more symptoms :dohh:

I'm feeling fine. Few twinges and cramps here and there (which all send me off thinking "ooh is something starting") but no real labour signs. It's my first baby though, and I know they're often late so i'm trying to relax and wait patiently (without much success!)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: I can get an upgrade in 12 days!!!!

Blackberry here I come!!

Would it be an idea to put BB pins on a post somewhere so people can find them easily? rather than having to ask everytime?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> KIT! Go away and have your baby!](*,) Or are we going to have to make you go and sit on the naughty stair until you're ready to come back here *with baby*:shrug:

OK..........:sadangel:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I want to put all my baby things together! Do you think its too early to put up crib and baby unit etc? X

Nope - do it! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Hi Kit!!! How are you!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> I did just post
> 
> That my head is better a little
> 
> Keep going hot then cold
> 
> Waiting for OH to get home as I want a big cuddle
> 
> I am currently sat crying at nothing
> 
> What is wrong with me?????

:hug:

Poor Hayley - the demon hormones :devil: are doing their worst to you m'love....you'll be ok lovely after a big cuddle :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley... That's what was wrong with me. I'm ok ish now dosed up on might nurse and slept so feeling better and my appetite is back :happydance: shame I have nothing to eat though! I just wanted a cuddle with my oh the other night and then since because Wednesday night was so traumatic :haha: still got sore throat and funny ears.
> 
> Kit - don't worry I won't shun you my so's went the full 14 days over and was due to be induced at 9 am on the day she went in to labour and at 3am labour started... Talk about sod's law! Ha!
> 
> Sat in traffic now! Need to pee soooo bad! Conference went well. Shitting starting on Monday now!

Oh please don't let me be the full 14 days like your sis :nope: I know it's not like the end of the world but I'm really, really ready :shrug:

Don't you worry your pretty little head about Monday - it will be strange and you will feel like a fish out of water for a little while - new person syndrome is a dead cert I'm afraid, but your attitude and personality will win everyone over in no time and soon you'll feel like you've always worked there :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Anyhoo still havent told the family's im pregnant! looks like im waiting untill the 12th week!
> 
> Senidng lots of love and hope your having a fab day to all the other turtles!*
> 
> I planned to wait til 12 weeks to tell my family. I ended up having to tell my mum and dad early because i was off work with some bleeding and living with them at the time, so couldn't really hide it. But we waited until 12 weeks to tell everyone else. I think it's nice for you and OH to keep it to yourselves for a bit, like a little secret between you.
> 
> Are you still having sickness? I went off tea totally at the beginning because it made me sick, before pregnancy I loved my tea, I was sad to stop drinking it.Click to expand...
> 
> * Essie! I know i agree with you! it is quite nice being the only ones who know!
> 
> I have felt sick quite frequently but i have tried really hard not to throw up! im keeping it down as it was not nice!
> 
> I love tea but i havent drank much of it.....i got told caffeine was bad for you when pregnant so i shouldnt really drink it! Tell me this is a lie so i can go boil the kettle now and glug on some Tetley's!
> 
> Anyhooo how are you feeling? 8 days to go! whoop whoop!!!!!*Click to expand...

Hey Cassie :wave:

We didn't tell anyone at all till 12 weeks and it got quite tricky at times - y'know social occasions that would normally see you enjoying a few drinks etc and suddenly you're not drinking. 

Regarding the caffeine...you can still have a little caffeine, you just have to limit your intake if you do. There are loads of food/drinks that have caffeine in them that you don't even realise, so it's just a sensible approach really. Going de-caf is a good move though if you don't notice any difference :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi Kit!!! How are you!!!!!

Hi addie...I'm good thanks :thumbup: How are you doing? Still in AC?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to make some lunch for wriggler and me, she's clearly not going to nap before lunch because I put her teddy train in her bed and she's been playing hard with it for 30mins now, the most hilarious gabbling is coming from upstairs:haha: So I'll fill her tum tum up now and she can nap after lunch:munch:
> 
> Laters gaters xxxxxx:kiss:

Ah I just got a flash of when we first started chatting and you used to type with Holly on your lap. And now she's all grown up


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue
> 
> View attachment 232266

Ah yes Ginge - thanks! I have meant to pick some of this up from the health food shop - will do tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:

:awww: look at her, she's just beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I'm good kit still in AC. 

What a beautiful baby Ging!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I'm good kit still in AC.
> 
> What a beautiful baby Ging!

Are you back tomorrow? Can we expect some more wee stick pics?? :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Yes the train has lots of uses B is a very good investment
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with me I keep feeling hot then cold head is bit better but now I'm sitting crying + I don't know why I just want OH to hurry home as I just want a big cuddle and cry on him what's wrong with me??

Sorry :cry: hormones suck sometimes :nope:

The remedy Pulsatilla would help for the tearfulness and wanting DH (you can get from H&B)


----------



## addie25

I'm good kit still in AC. 

What a beautiful baby Ging!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm good kit still in AC.
> 
> What a beautiful baby Ging!
> 
> Are you back tomorrow? Can we expect some more wee stick pics?? :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes u will get wee stick pics lol! I hope tomorrow it's darker I'm going nutty! My doc says it's bc its so early for HPT grrr n to wait for blood test so I dont go mad :shrug:

I've had a head ach since last night a dull one n it wontgo away so I think I'll count that as a symptom LOL!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm good kit still in AC.
> 
> What a beautiful baby Ging!
> 
> Are you back tomorrow? Can we expect some more wee stick pics?? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes u will get wee stick pics lol! I hope tomorrow it's darker I'm going nutty! My doc says it's bc its so early for HPT grrr n to wait for blood test so I dont go mad :shrug:
> 
> I've had a head ach since last night a dull one n it wontgo away so I think I'll count that as a symptom LOL!!!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Yep - headache = symptom in my book :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue
> 
> View attachment 232266
> 
> 
> Ah yes Ginge - thanks! I have meant to pick some of this up from the health food shop - will do tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:
> 
> :awww: look at her, she's just beautiful :cloud9:Click to expand...

Get capsules if you can. You have to drink 12 cups of the tea to get the effect of 3 tablets :wacko: It's very good for preventing postpartum haemorrhage


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue
> 
> View attachment 232266
> 
> 
> Ah yes Ginge - thanks! I have meant to pick some of this up from the health food shop - will do tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:
> 
> :awww: look at her, she's just beautiful :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Get capsules if you can. You have to drink 12 cups of the tea to get the effect of 3 tablets :wacko: It's very good for preventing postpartum haemorrhageClick to expand...

Ok, so how many capsules should I be taking in a day? :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

Poor Tarq-tarq. He was SO sick when I got home from work. Hung on the toilet bowl vomiting saying 'I just can't wake up' :nope: Poor baby. He has a horrid headache. I think he has a touch of meningitis with the mumps too :nope:
He was absolutely white as a sheet. After meds, I made him have a sip of rehydration liquid every 5 minutes. Then he would hang over the bowl and try not to vomit

Hate it when they're sick :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue
> 
> View attachment 232266
> 
> 
> Ah yes Ginge - thanks! I have meant to pick some of this up from the health food shop - will do tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:
> 
> :awww: look at her, she's just beautiful :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Get capsules if you can. You have to drink 12 cups of the tea to get the effect of 3 tablets :wacko: It's very good for preventing postpartum haemorrhageClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, so how many capsules should I be taking in a day? :-kClick to expand...

3 capsules 3 times a day :thumbup: Might be worthwhile getting some Caulophyllum 30CH (H&B stocks it or Neals Yard). To get things going take one dose every hour for 3 hours then wait. If nothing happens repeat again the next day. If you start getting any twinges then keep up with it after each contraction. You can use it all the way through labour to co-ordinate and strengthen contractions. In labour I usually put it in a glass of water with some Rescue Remedy

Other preggy turtles, don't take before due date unless the mw has said the cervix is rigid


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Poor Tarq-tarq. He was SO sick when I got home from work. Hung on the toilet bowl vomiting saying 'I just can't wake up' :nope: Poor baby. He has a horrid headache. I think he has a touch of meningitis with the mumps too :nope:
> He was absolutely white as a sheet. After meds, I made him have a sip of rehydration liquid every 5 minutes. Then he would hang over the bowl and try not to vomit
> 
> Hate it when they're sick :cry:

Oh poor Tarq...that sounds horrible. Meningitis??? :shock: I'm so sorry for him :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue
> 
> View attachment 232266
> 
> 
> Ah yes Ginge - thanks! I have meant to pick some of this up from the health food shop - will do tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:
> 
> :awww: look at her, she's just beautiful :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Get capsules if you can. You have to drink 12 cups of the tea to get the effect of 3 tablets :wacko: It's very good for preventing postpartum haemorrhageClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, so how many capsules should I be taking in a day? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> 3 capsules 3 times a day :thumbup: Might be worthwhile getting some Caulophyllum 30CH (H&B stocks it or Neals Yard). To get things going take one dose every hour for 3 hours then wait. If nothing happens repeat again the next day. If you start getting any twinges then keep up with it after each contraction. You can use it all the way through labour to co-ordinate and strengthen contractions. In labour I usually put it in a glass of water with some Rescue Remedy
> 
> Other preggy turtles, don't take before due date unless the mw has said the cervix is rigidClick to expand...

Righto Trin - if you tell me Caulophyllum is the way to go then so it shall be :thumbup: So what constitutes a dose of caullywhatsits?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:



> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue
> 
> View attachment 232266
> 
> 
> Ah yes Ginge - thanks! I have meant to pick some of this up from the health food shop - will do tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:
> 
> :awww: look at her, she's just beautiful :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Get capsules if you can. You have to drink 12 cups of the tea to get the effect of 3 tablets :wacko: It's very good for preventing postpartum haemorrhageClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, so how many capsules should I be taking in a day? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> 3 capsules 3 times a day :thumbup: Might be worthwhile getting some Caulophyllum 30CH (H&B stocks it or Neals Yard). To get things going take one dose every hour for 3 hours then wait. If nothing happens repeat again the next day. If you start getting any twinges then keep up with it after each contraction. You can use it all the way through labour to co-ordinate and strengthen contractions. In labour I usually put it in a glass of water with some Rescue Remedy
> 
> Other preggy turtles, don't take before due date unless the mw has said the cervix is rigidClick to expand...
> 
> Righto Trin - if you tell me Caulophyllum is the way to go then so it shall be :thumbup: So what constitutes a dose of caullywhatsits?Click to expand...

If it's granules then a layer of granules in the lid. I think Holland and Barrett has the pillules with the fancy dispensing goody that dispenses one dose at a time.

With homoeopathy tho it's not how much it's how often so you can't overdose on it. In labour just a sip of your mixture


----------



## Essie

Ooh you cheeky little turtles! I knew chatter would commence as soon as I logged off! But I'm catching you out and checking from dh phone. He is taking me out for tea, and we're currently sat in nandos listening to a warm up for the local music festival. It's one of the largest free music events in Europe, tonight we've got Sophie Ellis Bextor and then over the weekend The Feeling and The Hoosiers, in and amongst others. I hope it stops raining though or everyone is going to get very soggy.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I did just post
> 
> That my head is better a little
> 
> Keep going hot then cold
> 
> Waiting for OH to get home as I want a big cuddle
> 
> I am currently sat crying at nothing
> 
> What is wrong with me?????
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Poor Hayley - the demon hormones :devil: are doing their worst to you m'love....you'll be ok lovely after a big cuddle :hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs:Thanks Kiti do feel million times better now ,Reece is really playing up at the mo too spesh for me and now at school today i have found out:growlmad:so think its a combo of being huge,being tired,being bored, Reece and many other bits and bobs ;lol:wacko:



TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yes the train has lots of uses B is a very good investment
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with me I keep feeling hot then cold head is bit better but now I'm sitting crying + I don't know why I just want OH to hurry home as I just want a big cuddle and cry on him what's wrong with me??
> 
> Sorry :cry: hormones suck sometimes :nope:
> 
> The remedy Pulsatilla would help for the tearfulness and wanting DH (you can get from H&B)Click to expand...


:thumbup:Thanks Trin what you dont know girl ........well i dont know you know all sorts of exciting helpful stuff you are like a remedy/helpful booklet:hugs:




TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue
> 
> View attachment 232266
> 
> 
> Ah yes Ginge - thanks! I have meant to pick some of this up from the health food shop - will do tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:
> 
> :awww: look at her, she's just beautiful :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Get capsules if you can. You have to drink 12 cups of the tea to get the effect of 3 tablets :wacko: It's very good for preventing postpartum haemorrhageClick to expand...


See :winkwink: more knowledge from our resident MW :thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> Poor Tarq-tarq. He was SO sick when I got home from work. Hung on the toilet bowl vomiting saying 'I just can't wake up' :nope: Poor baby. He has a horrid headache. I think he has a touch of meningitis with the mumps too :nope:
> He was absolutely white as a sheet. After meds, I made him have a sip of rehydration liquid every 5 minutes. Then he would hang over the bowl and try not to vomit
> 
> Hate it when they're sick :cry:

:hugs:For Tarq poor lamb 



TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Kit- you may or may not have tried this....but try raspberry leaf tea! it worked for my sister and baby destiny was born 9 days overdue
> 
> View attachment 232266
> 
> 
> Ah yes Ginge - thanks! I have meant to pick some of this up from the health food shop - will do tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:
> 
> :awww: look at her, she's just beautiful :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Get capsules if you can. You have to drink 12 cups of the tea to get the effect of 3 tablets :wacko: It's very good for preventing postpartum haemorrhageClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, so how many capsules should I be taking in a day? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> 3 capsules 3 times a day :thumbup: Might be worthwhile getting some Caulophyllum 30CH (H&B stocks it or Neals Yard). To get things going take one dose every hour for 3 hours then wait. If nothing happens repeat again the next day. If you start getting any twinges then keep up with it after each contraction. You can use it all the way through labour to co-ordinate and strengthen contractions. In labour I usually put it in a glass of water with some Rescue Remedy
> 
> Other preggy turtles, don't take before due date unless the mw has said the cervix is rigidClick to expand...

.......and some more helpful remedies by TRinTurtle:thumbup::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Well I actually wrote a book "Dr Mom's Natural Health for Pregnancy, Birth and Beyond"

One day I want to publish it with Dr Mom's Well Baby Book and Dr Mom's Natural Health for Children


----------



## Mollykins

I have a wedding to go to tomorrow and I'm going to look like the broad-side of a barn in the drress i have. :( I feel so.... icky.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Ooh you cheeky little turtles! I knew chatter would commence as soon as I logged off! But I'm catching you out and checking from dh phone. He is taking me out for tea, and we're currently sat in nandos listening to a warm up for the local music festival. It's one of the largest free music events in Europe, tonight we've got Sophie Ellis Bextor and then over the weekend The Feeling and The Hoosiers, in and amongst others. I hope it stops raining though or everyone is going to get very soggy.

:haha:

Caught in the act eh essie? :winkwink:

Enjoy your night and your din dins :munch:


----------



## addie25

New symptom!!!! I am burning hot and I'm in a cold casino where grown men r cold!!! Doesn't body temp rise when your preggers? Orrrr I'm not preggers n I am getting sick?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:



> I have a wedding to go to tomorrow and I'm going to look like the broad-side of a barn in the drress i have. :( I feel so.... icky.

No you won't Molly...you're just pregnant m'love and there's no way to avoid having Leo stuck to you right now :winkwink: I bet you look fantastic in your dress...post pics :thumbup:

I know how you feel though :hugs:


----------



## addie25

New symptom!!!! I am burning hot and I'm in a cold casino where grown men r cold!!! Doesn't body temp rise when your preggers? Orrrr I'm not preggers n I am getting sick?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> New symptom!!!! I am burning hot and I'm in a cold casino where grown men r cold!!! Doesn't body temp rise when your preggers? Orrrr I'm not preggers n I am getting sick?:shrug:

SYMPTOM!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## addie25

One guy at the table just asked If I was pregnant bc I'm so hot he said " if 2 young for hot flashes r u pregnant!" I said I Duno bc I duno!!!! I'll b so sad if this blood test says no after those HPT tests n symptoms!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had the most :cloud9: time at the pool!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Swam for a while, then did 10mins on a rowing machine, then had a delicious hamman and sauna, and between all these things an amazing tingle blast in the cold water jet each time, I feel all zizzy now.:cloud9: Then back into the water and by then I was the

ONLY PERSON IN THE POOL:happydance::wohoo::loopy: :cloud9: So luxurious, with 2 hunky pool attendants watching over me:haha: Well, one hunky one and one cute one:blush: Oh my how splendiferous:happydance: 

*TRIN!* Monkeybum _still_ sits on my lap at the computer only now she generally rewrites or deletes what I've written:haha: 
Oh and you're such a birthing genius, I nuv you:hugs: Get that last book published woman!!
I tried to be Trinesque this evening, and in the dark enclosed warmth of the sauna began channelling the warmth of the sauna into my womb to make it rich and welcoming for a beanie, but my mind started wandering to my passion for Nordic literature where they have lots of saunas and I began imagining I'd been out chopping wood in a snowy forest all day and was now having my sauna at home. I did try at least! No probs over chicken mayo sandwiches though:haha:

*Addie* I always have headaches in my preggo 2WW's:thumbup: Goodo sign, with the lines too:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> New symptom!!!! I am burning hot and I'm in a cold casino where grown men r cold!!! Doesn't body temp rise when your preggers? Orrrr I'm not preggers n I am getting sick?:shrug:

Deffo symptom!!!!


----------



## addie25

Molly u will look beautiful!!!! :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Work is done ..... It really gets in the way of my social life.... 

So my new best friend is gaviscon.... Anyone else befriended gaviscon !!!


----------



## Mollykins

I will post if I can get my lappy up. Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Addie - fab symptoms 

Molly - you will look bloody gorgeous petal !!

Sorry about the illness trin a ling !


----------



## addie25

B sounds like u had a lovely time in the pool!!!!!!! I wish I was as a five as u I'm lazy. I used to play sports n ride horses but when u hit my age no more sport teams for adult women really n u need to own a horse to ride wothout taking lessons!

I hope this is it I really do but I can't get 2 excited hopefully tomorrow my lines darker so I can be excited!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had the most :cloud9: time at the pool!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Swam for a while, then did 10mins on a rowing machine, then had a delicious hamman and sauna, and between all these things an amazing tingle blast in the cold water jet each time, I feel all zizzy now.:cloud9: Then back into the water and by then I was the
> 
> ONLY PERSON IN THE POOL:happydance::wohoo::loopy: :cloud9: So luxurious, with 2 hunky pool attendants watching over me:haha: Well, one hunky one and one cute one:blush: Oh my how splendiferous:happydance:
> 
> *TRIN!* Monkeybum _still_ sits on my lap at the computer only now she generally rewrites or deletes what I've written:haha:
> Oh and you're such a birthing genius, I nuv you:hugs: Get that last book published woman!!
> I tried to be Trinesque this evening, and in the dark enclosed warmth of the sauna began channelling the warmth of the sauna into my womb to make it rich and welcoming for a beanie, but my mind started wandering to my passion for Nordic literature where they have lots of saunas and I began imagining I'd been out chopping wood in a snowy forest all day and was now having my sauna at home. I did try at least! No probs over chicken mayo sandwiches though:haha:
> 
> *Addie* I always have headaches in my preggo 2WW's:thumbup: Goodo sign, with the lines too:happydance:

:rofl: oh you make me laugh!!!!!

Next time I send you turtle mail I'll send you my printed-on-my-printer version of the book


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Work is done ..... It really gets in the way of my social life....
> 
> So my new best friend is gaviscon.... Anyone else befriended gaviscon !!!

Eeeuw! I did with Toine. He was so big that he constantly pushed up on my stomach. I hated the stuff tho - battled to get it down. But the chewy chalk tablets were worse :sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I will post if I can get my lappy up. Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Can't wait to see you all gorg and preggy. You have a beautiful bump :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Holly...your pool fun sounds amazing....is it like an all inclusive thing you can do while you're there..are all the facilities available as much as you want to use them?


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Work is done ..... It really gets in the way of my social life....
> 
> So my new best friend is gaviscon.... Anyone else befriended gaviscon !!!
> 
> Eeeuw! I did with Toine. He was so big that he constantly pushed up on my stomach. I hated the stuff tho - battled to get it down. But the chewy chalk tablets were worse :sick:Click to expand...

I have changed my diet and it does seem to help - but the ingestion gets me evey time.... They do a strawberry flavour now !!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Work is done ..... It really gets in the way of my social life....
> 
> So my new best friend is gaviscon.... Anyone else befriended gaviscon !!!

Me, me , me!!!! Well, Rennie fruity chewy things actually. They're not too bad really and I can get through the night without indigestion if I take one before I go to sleep :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B sounds like u had a lovely time in the pool!!!!!!! I wish I was as a five as u I'm lazy. I used to play sports n ride horses but when u hit my age no more sport teams for adult women really n u need to own a horse to ride wothout taking lessons!
> 
> I hope this is it I really do but I can't get 2 excited hopefully tomorrow my lines darker so I can be excited!

No excuses Addie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nono.gif I too really miss my hockey (hockey on grass, because I'm an English bod) and horseriding but mountain biking is my horseriding substitute! Oh and running is just the most beautiful democratic sport of all. Open your door and out you go!

Mind you Addie given your uppo le duffo status I think you should be resting and enjoying those hot flushes https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/mort-de-chaud-987712.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif Making me wag my finger again! Naughty beautiful turtle you, having doubts about your gorgeousness https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh haven't tried rennies !!! Might give them a go x


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B sounds like u had a lovely time in the pool!!!!!!! I wish I was as a five as u I'm lazy. I used to play sports n ride horses but when u hit my age no more sport teams for adult women really n u need to own a horse to ride wothout taking lessons!
> 
> I hope this is it I really do but I can't get 2 excited hopefully tomorrow my lines darker so I can be excited!
> 
> No excuses Addie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nono.gif I too really miss my hockey (hockey on grass, because I'm an English bod) and horseriding but mountain biking is my horseriding substitute! Oh and running is just the most beautiful democratic sport of all. Open your door and out you go!
> 
> Mind you Addie given your up le duffo status I think you should be resting and
> enjoying those hot flushes https://smileys.sur-la-
> toile.com/repository/Divers/mort-de-chaud-987712.gifClick to expand...


LOL!!!! I can't run anymore I have asthma :shrug:

DH is so cute I went to his table n told him I don't feel very well n he said " that's great!" the people at his table looked at him like he had 3 heads bc they don't know Im waiting to find out if I'm preggo. Poor DH :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Holly...your pool fun sounds amazing....is it like an all inclusive thing you can do while you're there..are all the facilities available as much as you want to use them?

If only! No I have to pay an extra 6 euros for the 'Centre Mise en Forme' which has sauna and hamman and loads of machines but really the rowing one is the only one I'm interested in:shrug: There are walking and cycling machines, and Nordic Ski etc etc but I do enough cycling and walking to need machines for that:dohh:

BUT I only do the 'Centre Mise en Forme' once in a while- it is a 'treat':thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I hope Tarq is better very soon:flower: It really is the horriblest thing when your ickle one is ill, I've only recently experienced it but not nice AT ALL:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif Making me wag my finger again! Naughty beautiful turtle you, having doubts about your gorgeousness https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif

but in a dress and nearly 8 months pregnant....from the side I'm huge.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, you are absolutelyt uppo le duffo. :dance:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif Making me wag my finger again! Naughty beautiful turtle you, having doubts about your gorgeousness https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif
> 
> but in a dress and nearly 8 months pregnant....from the side I'm huge.Click to expand...

You are going to look beautiful u have such a nice bump!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif Making me wag my finger again! Naughty beautiful turtle you, having doubts about your gorgeousness https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif
> 
> but in a dress and nearly 8 months pregnant....from the side I'm huge.Click to expand...

You'd be far more worried if you didn't have a bump by now:haha: Let us be the judges Mollyhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif Making me wag my finger again! Naughty beautiful turtle you, having doubts about your gorgeousness https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/nonnonnon.gif
> 
> but in a dress and nearly 8 months pregnant....from the side I'm huge.Click to expand...

Look straight on ! I do not do side views anymore x


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Addie, you are absolutelyt uppo le duffo. :dance:

I hope so! Dh wants to go to NYC all day Sunday do u think it's stupid to go n walk around like that if I may b preggo?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Work is done ..... It really gets in the way of my social life....
> 
> So my new best friend is gaviscon.... Anyone else befriended gaviscon !!!
> 
> Me, me , me!!!! Well, Rennie fruity chewy things actually. They're not too bad really and I can get through the night without indigestion if I take one before I go to sleep :thumbup:Click to expand...

I feel extremely lucky that I have not suffered any heartburn, especially as bump is supposed to be a big baby. I did have one episode at 5am working a night shift, but had a glass of milk and that sorted it straight away. 

After saying that I'll probably suffer with it now til baby makes an appearance :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

My lappy is not cooperating and I don't know how to post pics from my phone. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I only had indigestion once when I was pregnant, at about 5 months-ish, after gobbling a tin of sardines:blush: I then walked to the supermarket and all the way had heartburn and bought some Actimel that I drank the second I'd paid for them, like still standing at the checkout:haha: and it went away immediately!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I only had indigestion once when I was pregnant, at about 5 months-ish, after gobbling a tin of sardines:blush: I then walked to the supermarket and all the way had heartburn and bought some Actimel that I drank the second I'd paid for them, like still standing at the checkout:haha: and it went away immediately!!

I went to the chemist during work as I just could not sit in my office anymore .... I started ramming them into my mouth before the payment went through !


It was after a cheese, beetroot and horseradish sarnie at the pub ! That will teach me


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I only had indigestion once when I was pregnant, at about 5 months-ish, after gobbling a tin of sardines:blush: I then walked to the supermarket and all the way had heartburn and bought some Actimel that I drank the second I'd paid for them, like still standing at the checkout:haha: and it went away immediately!!
> 
> I went to the chemist during work as I just could not sit in my office anymore .... I started ramming them into my mouth before the payment went through !
> 
> 
> It was after a cheese, beetroot and horseradish sarnie at the pub ! That will teach meClick to expand...

:rofl: It almost feels like shoplifting doesn't it? I was close!! Had the person in front dithered any longer with their reduction coupons I'd have consumed before payment!! The worst is when I go shopping with Holly now, she recognises things on the shelf she wants to eat *now*:hissy: and the temptation to open the bag of whatever in the basket and give her one before paying just to shut her up is VERY strong! Another thing I tutted at when I witnessed before becoming a mum myself:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually Kit was a live witness- when Kit and I had lunch together in London we were served our starters and Holly's food was coming later with our main course, but Holly didn't quite grasp this principle and her hand went straight into my plate of garlic mushrooms and polenta, which I duly shared with her to avoid :hissy: and :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually Kit was a live witness- when Kit and I had lunch together in London we were served our starters and Holly's food was coming later with our main course, but Holly didn't quite grasp this principle and her hand went straight into my plate of garlic mushrooms and polenta, which I duly shared with her to avoid :hissy: and :brat:

:shhh: 'Tis true :shhh:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I only had indigestion once when I was pregnant, at about 5 months-ish, after gobbling a tin of sardines:blush: I then walked to the supermarket and all the way had heartburn and bought some Actimel that I drank the second I'd paid for them, like still standing at the checkout:haha: and it went away immediately!!
> 
> I went to the chemist during work as I just could not sit in my office anymore .... I started ramming them into my mouth before the payment went through !
> 
> 
> It was after a cheese, beetroot and horseradish sarnie at the pub ! That will teach meClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: It almost feels like shoplifting doesn't it? I was close!! Had the person i
> n front dithered any longer with their reduction coupons I'd have consumed
> before payment!! The worst is when I go shopping with Holly now, she
> recognises things on the shelf she wants to eat *now*:hissy: and
> the temptation to open the bag of whatever in the basket and give her one
> before paying just to shut her up is VERY strong! Another thing I tutted at
> when I witnessed before becoming a mum myself:blush:Click to expand...

U have to do what u have to do!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I've almost managed the pic uploading business....


----------



## Mollykins

FX! Attempt #3586


----------



## Mollykins

Here they are!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0270.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0271.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mollykins

My lappy crashed as soon as it posted. :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Here they are!

Wow Moll.....you look fa-buh-less! I wish I looked like that!!

You're one hot chick :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

You look beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Molly you look fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww thank you ladies... my "from the front" shot doesn't bother me near as much as the tent like figure I am from the side.


----------



## Crunchie

You look amazing !!!!

Lol with the child antics .... If Holly wants her grub .... She wants her grub !!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww thank you ladies... my "from the front" shot doesn't bother me near as much as the tent like figure I am from the side.

You look amazing in both pics if you ask me :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww thank you ladies... my "from the front" shot doesn't bother me near as much as the tent like figure I am from the side.
> 
> You look amazing in both pics if you ask me :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I feel even more pressure to be pretty as OH is part of the wedding party.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly you look absolutely wonderful! Silly muppet you, honestly you look really classy and hot at the same time and of course _*gorgeously pregnant*_ which all of us in the Stragglers club (noble as it is:sulk:) will feel desperately jealous about so pleeeeeeease believe us all when we say you look beautious:thumbup: Have we ever been wrong about anything on this thread? I think not! MollyStunningKins:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and Molly thanks for the crane tree in shot:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly you look absolutely wonderful! Silly muppet you, honestly you look really classy and hot at the same time and of course _*gorgeously pregnant*_ which all of us in the Stragglers club (noble as it is:sulk:) will feel desperately jealous about so pleeeeeeease believe us all when we say you look beautious:thumbup: Have we ever been wrong about anything on this thread? I think not! MollyStunningKins:hugs:

:blush: :hugs: HollyMissTooSweet.


----------



## Mollykins

Has anyone spied Luna?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy and April and anyone else in the Ex's Grumble Club, my dh has a new one for today which he's a bit :shock: over. So his boys are on holiday in Corsica with their mum, coming back at the beginning of next week with their mum...phonecall...:telephone:...boys are being put on a plane home on their own while mum stays on a bit longer with just her boyfriend, can dh pick them up from the airport :shock: DH can't believe it, he'd NEVER do that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Has anyone spied Luna?

She's been dipping in this week:thumbup: Back this weekend I guess from camping?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww thank you ladies... my "from the front" shot doesn't bother me near as much as the tent like figure I am from the side.
> 
> You look amazing in both pics if you ask me :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I feel even more pressure to be pretty as OH is part of the wedding party.Click to expand...

Honestly Molly..you're a knockout. You'll look more fab than many of the non preggos I bet! Confidence my pretty...you have nothing to worry about :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a hilarious French stand-up comedien called Gad Elmaleh on tv at the mo, but I guess you girls won't get it if I post a you-tube clip, being Froggy? He's very funny!


----------



## addie25

Wow how old r the boys B?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry I disappeared there. Tarquin [https://images.zaazu.com/img/vomit-boy02-vomit-puke-sick-smiley-emoticon-000653-large.gif and so I https://images.zaazu.com/img/vomit-boy02-vomit-puke-sick-smiley-emoticon-000653-large.gif so all round lots of https://images.zaazu.com/img/vomit-boy02-vomit-puke-sick-smiley-emoticon-000653-large.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Lissy and April and anyone else in the Ex's Grumble Club, my dh has a new one for today which he's a bit :shock: over. So his boys are on holiday in Corsica with their mum, coming back at the beginning of next week with their mum...phonecall...:telephone:...boys are being put on a plane home on their own while mum stays on a bit longer with just her boyfriend, can dh pick them up from the airport :shock: DH can't believe it, he'd NEVER do that!

Whoah! 'Tis a bit of a nerve I'd say. Unless that had always been the arrangement, I think that is taking libertys for sure!

My goodness, could you imagine all the things you'd have your own way if you were a) seemingly oblivious to any form of ex partner etiquette or b) rather selfish.....:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molls I echo B you are beautiful, and I would die to look like that right now :sulk: and it could be worse you could be like 4 days overdue and going to a wedding :winkwink: :tease: 

I forgotten everything! :dohh:

Sezi - hope you had a wonderful time glad you're doing better. There will be a clarity fight or flight moment and your fate will be sealed! 

Thanks guys.. I'll be fine I'm worried mostly about explaining why I've not got a P45 and that. It is totally explainable but complicated! Which is why, I haven't explained it until now... That's what I'm nervous about! It took us double the time to get home that it should tonight nearly 4 hours :shock: plus I have to get the bus and I fink it's gonna be a mission! I have to work in Leeds on Wednesday - I'm also nervous for that! Sigh!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Here they are!

You look GORGEOUS!!!:flower:


----------



## addie25

Sorry ur sick Trin
Jaynie u will be great!!!!:haha::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Lissy and April and anyone else in the Ex's Grumble Club, my dh has a new one for today which he's a bit :shock: over. So his boys are on holiday in Corsica with their mum, coming back at the beginning of next week with their mum...phonecall...:telephone:...boys are being put on a plane home on their own while mum stays on a bit longer with just her boyfriend, can dh pick them up from the airport :shock: DH can't believe it, he'd NEVER do that!

OMG!!! :shock: Bloody :mamafy:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Sorry I disappeared there. Tarquin [https://images.zaazu.com/img/vomit-boy02-vomit-puke-sick-smiley-emoticon-000653-large.gif and so I https://images.zaazu.com/img/vomit-boy02-vomit-puke-sick-smiley-emoticon-000653-large.gif so all round lots of https://images.zaazu.com/img/vomit-boy02-vomit-puke-sick-smiley-emoticon-000653-large.gif

:nope: Oh no - VOM CITY :sick:

I really hope this doesn't last...sounds like torture for poor Tarq..and you!


----------



## addie25

Trin can u eat anything that settles ur :hugs:stomach?


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Sorry ur sick Trin
> Jaynie u will be great!!!!:haha::hugs:

Think porridge brain is starting early :wacko::haha:\

EDIT: You edited quick smart :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Trin can u eat anything that settles ur :hugs:stomach?

I'm either starving and nauseous or eating (no nausea) or just eaten and nauseous. The vomiting was just because I was cleaning vomit off the toilet and it was a bit much for my hormone riddled body


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/18e9cb29.jpg

My true loves


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Molls I echo B you are beautiful, and I would die to look like that right now :sulk: and it could be worse you could be like 4 days overdue and going to a wedding :winkwink: :tease:
> 
> I forgotten everything! :dohh:
> 
> Sezi - hope you had a wonderful time glad you're doing better. There will be a clarity fight or flight moment and your fate will be sealed!
> 
> Thanks guys.. I'll be fine I'm worried mostly about explaining why I've not got a P45 and that. It is totally explainable but complicated! Which is why, I haven't explained it until now... That's what I'm nervous about! It took us double the time to get home that it should tonight nearly 4 hours :shock: plus I have to get the bus and I fink it's gonna be a mission! I have to work in Leeds on Wednesday - I'm also nervous for that! Sigh!

:haha:
I'm not sure what the P45 story entails but don't worry about it...you'll explain and all will be well :thumbup: So you need to go to Leeds with the new job?


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ur sick Trin
> Jaynie u will be great!!!!:haha::hugs:
> 
> Think porridge brain is starting early :wacko::haha:\
> 
> EDIT: You edited quick smart :haha:Click to expand...

Ahaha I'm playing poker wasnt payin full attention bc I was in a hand then read it over n said OH NO names in wrong spot!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/18e9cb29.jpg
> 
> My true loves

GAWJUS!

Did you have a good time m'love?


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin...hope there's an end in sight to all the vomming and illness :hugs: Poor Tarq :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Sooooo cute Sarah!


----------



## mummyApril

wow you lot chat some!

Molly you looking stunning! perfect bump!

Trin i hope Tarq gets better real soon, and your nausea isnt too bad, but then they say morning sickness means healthy bubi/pregnancy :)

Holly thats terrible shes bein totally selfish! boyfriend/holiday over children :/

anything iv missed im sorry im currently lyingdown trying to read as i have one huge swollen foot again...but all iv done since dinner is sit so mayb i trapped a nerve with my fat arse lol 

hope everyones good :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed folks:hugs:

Addie the boys are big and ugly enough to look after themselves-ish (10 and 14) but poor DH, he bends over backwards to include the boys in everything so he's a bit surprised at his ex's behaviour:awww: I'm not, but then I'm a cynical madame and such behaviour from her doesn't surprise me in the slightest:shrug:

Trin sometimes just changing LO's nappy gets me heaving and I'm not even preggo so I'd deffo be vomming if I were in your shoes! Get well soon:hugs::flower:

Jaynie, Sarachka, my fellow stragglers :hug: Love the babies Sachka :hugs:

Nighty all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Sara those kiddies are gorge!

i was meant to say i wasa ps addict for years! didnt play it for last 2 years until i saw you playing it, soooo im starting up again, changed tons!


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight sleepy turtles sorry i missed you xx


----------



## kit_cat

G'night B - sleep well :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night to April too! You weren't there a moment ago!:hugs: Yeah whatever she gets off on. I just don't think she enjoys their company much. Her loss:shrug: 

Sleep tight, hope your pains all magic away in the night:dust:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Nighty night to April too! You weren't there a moment ago!:hugs: Yeah whatever she gets off on. I just don't think she enjoys their company much. Her loss:shrug:
> 
> Sleep tight, hope your pains all magic away in the night:dust:

what id do to have my girls with me 24/7, the boys will grow up and she will regret it :(


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> wow you lot chat some!
> 
> Molly you looking stunning! perfect bump!
> 
> Trin i hope Tarq gets better real soon, and your nausea isnt too bad, but then they say morning sickness means healthy bubi/pregnancy :)
> 
> Holly thats terrible shes bein totally selfish! boyfriend/holiday over children :/
> 
> anything iv missed im sorry im currently lyingdown trying to read as i have one huge swollen foot again...but all iv done since dinner is sit so mayb i trapped a nerve with my fat arse lol
> 
> hope everyones good :)

'Tis funny you should say you've only one hunnymonster foot...although both of mine are always swollen, one is usually bigger than the other - and not always the same one either :shrug:

Hope you're alright m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

So I'm feeling a tad strange tonight :-k

Do you think slightly dizzy and spaced is a sign of something???? Maybe the tiredness is just catching up with me :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Still at the reception. Being at my 22 yr old cousins wedding makes me feel like a straggler in the romance department but I'm glad I didn't marry theboyfriend I was with when I was 22


----------



## Sarachka

everyone who wasn't related to us and doesn't know us thought Sophie was mine


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Still at the reception. Being at my 22 yr old cousins wedding makes me feel like a straggler in the romance department but I'm glad I didn't marry theboyfriend I was with when I was 22

22 is quite young to get married I think although not unusual and if it's right, it's right. I was 27.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> everyone who wasn't related to us and doesn't know us thought Sophie was mine

Awww, bet that was a nice feeling :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Erggghhhh I have a headache again! I wish it would go away....

Kit- still waiting huh? hoping that the dizzyness is a sign for you :D


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks Ginge - so do I :thumbup:

Good night everyone..time for sleepyness for moi :sleep:

:kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

night kit hun :)


----------



## addie25

It's funny how well u know the person ur with. This was my conversation just now with my DH.

DH: "if we have twins..."
ME: " no Ej we r not naming them something stupid"
DH:" that's not what I was going to say"
ME:" ok what were u going to say"
DH: " nothing"

Ahahah lol that is what he was going to say he was going to suggest rediculous names! :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh ouch....my wisdom tooth is killing me tonight !


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry I missed some of you... 

How's everyone else :howdy: I'm so happy to be home you know. Warrants a late night, we're playing cards since we're prudish about gambling :haha: can't wait for addie to poas this weekend! :kiss: 

Love the photos...

Trin sorry about tarq - it sounds awful for him, hope he's back to himself soon :) 

I keep winning at cards :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Has anyone spied Luna?

I am here!! Coming to you live from my lappy, even! :dance:

Molly, I saw your pictures and you look GORGEOUS!!! :kiss: Fabulous dress. :thumbup:

Kit, I see you've still got your Kitten tucked away warm and cozy inside!! I can't wait to see him/her! I thought for sure you'd have the whole thing done and baby in hand by the time my vacation was over! I guess you've still got about 48 hours ;)

B, sorry your DH's ex is being a pooface. What a selfish woman she must be... Those poor boys must feel rather not wanted... :cry:

Addie, I can't wait to see some more tests from you the next couple days! I was checking in on my phone before when you posted pictures and I couldn't get the picture clear enough to really see.

Trin, I'm so sorry you and Tarq are so sickly! I hope you get better really soon my love. :hugs:

Everyone else, I'm sorry I haven't had the time to stay caught up and therefore don't know what's going on with you all, but lots of :hugs: and :kiss: for you all!

We're leaving tomorrow (instead of Sunday) because DH has a hockey game on Sunday night and it's really nice to have a day to get all settled back before life resumes. Poor DH has to go back to work with no vacations in sight, except for his paternity leave in November (or late October I suppose is possible!! :haha:).

I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow! :shock: I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!! The time... it flies....


----------



## LunaLady

And not only will I be 23 weeks tomorrow, but I'll also be an eggplant, I think? And thus begins the repeating fruit/veggies :cry:


----------



## addie25

Hi Luna!!!! Yay ur coming home!!! Did u have a lovely time?


----------



## LunaLady

Annoying... I wrote out this whole long post and the internet dropped when I clicked 'post'. :growlmad:

In short, I am having and have had a fantastic time and am ready to be home. The air mattress I brought is WONDERFUL and my hips have felt fantastic all week. The She Wee has been a lifesaver, but I am looking forward to my en suit again...

And I got a tan. :thumbup:

That's the short version of what I wrote. :sulk:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Annoying... I wrote out this whole long post and the internet dropped when I clicked 'post'. :growlmad:
> 
> In short, I am having and have had a fantastic time and am ready to be home. The air mattress I brought is WONDERFUL and my hips have felt fantastic all week. The She Wee has been a lifesaver, but I am looking forward to my en suit again...
> 
> And I got a tan. :thumbup:
> 
> That's the short version of what I wrote. :sulk:

That's great! What's a shee wee


----------



## Mollykins

B, Your DH's ex is a booch face. 

Kit, You are going to have a bebe :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> And not only will I be 23 weeks tomorrow, but I'll also be an eggplant, I think? And thus begins the repeating fruit/veggies :cry:

Awww. :haha: I know how you feel. :awww: I will be a honey dew in... 6 days and then the only thing after that is a WATERMELON. :shock:


----------



## addie25

Kits having her baby!!!!????


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I am glad you are having/have had a good time. Can't wait for you to come back to chat full time. Missed your... "voice"? :haha: Oh and thanks for the dress compliment... it's actually NOT a maternity dress... I was surprised it worked out so well, though it is a bit tight in the breasticle area. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Kits having her baby!!!!????

:haha: No love, I was just commenting that her dizziness and general "off feeling" is a good sign.... if I do recall... those where her exact feelings pre-BFP. Awww... it's been quite a journey. :cry: Damn hormones.... 

:cloud9:

Nuv nuv nuv :kiss:


----------



## addie25

O that is a good sign!!!! She will be holding her baby in the next few days!!!


----------



## Essie

https://comments16.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/0127.gif

Morning turtles!

39 weeks today :happydance: I remember thinking when i was in my second trimester that July would never come but now i'm one week from due date and time has never moved more slowly!

We've got some sun here in Norfolk for our Saturday morning. DH is at work :( and my dad has gone to London to the Rugby 7s with my brother so I'm meeting my mum for a girly day (and so she can scrutinize me for signs of impending labour :haha:) 

What are everyones plans for the weekend?

https://graphics.hi5comments.net/graphics/saturday/03.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

*?* :shrug: 

I don't think I can deal with this BnB suspense any longer!!

Also I'm out and about alot today so I'll have to have the odd lurk where I can on the lurkberry because I'll be worrying so! DH knows about *Kit's* predicament though so he'll be sympathetic!!

I had a funny (funny ha ha and funny peculiar) dream where I was calling the shewee a gleewee!:shrug: I think that's the version *SarachkaPants *needs:haha:


*LUUUUUNA* lovely to hear from you:hugs: 23 weeks, I'm gobsmacked all the time by how fast you guys are zipping through your pregnancies! I guess we'll be celebrating their 21st b'days before we know it:jo:


SO I'm off to the hairdresser's this morning in the rain, typical:growlmad: Then to Buffalo Grill with my ML and Holly, she loves it there with all the crap she gets like balloons and a red indian hat etc AND no doubt she'll get to eat nommy junk food like chips and nuggets:blush: I'm talking about Holly and not my MIL of course:haha: 


Then to the sports shop to get a couple of bits DH wants, then home and glamming up for our party this evening. Will try and get pics if my new hairdo pleaseth me:thumbup: If it's horrible I will be sulking


Enjoy your Saturdays all:flower: 



Warning::!: I will be lurking


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Essie:hi: Let us know what your mum says, it's getting hot for you! Since I had Holly 5 days early, it could be in just 2 days for you too:happydance: I have a theory that boys are born late and girls early/on time but only because I have 3 friends who went overdue with boys!! So not terribly scientific!

Like the Saturday kitten:hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Essie:hi: Let us know what your mum says, it's getting hot for you! Since I had Holly 5 days early, it could be in just 2 days for you too:happydance: I have a theory that boys are born late and girls early/on time but only because I have 3 friends who went overdue with boys!! So not terribly scientific!
> 
> Like the Saturday kitten:hugs:

My mum had me early, and I was her first so she doesn't agree with the "first babies are always late" theory. And Holly proves that too! Ooh in 2 days would be lovely :thumbup: Shall have to wait and see. I'll let you know what my mother the oracle says :haha:

Enjoy your haircut and meal with MIL. And please a piccy of your new hair!


----------



## Sarachka

hello ladies. Soooo tired. Alexy was up and raring to go at 6:10. I'm going to sleep all the way back home in the car. The wedding was lovely. Me soo tired

Kit???


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Well I actually wrote a book "Dr Mom's Natural Health for Pregnancy, Birth and Beyond"
> 
> One day I want to publish it with Dr Mom's Well Baby Book and Dr Mom's Natural Health for Children


I want one of those too please:thumbup:

Hope your household is feeling better today:hugs:




Mollykins said:


> Here they are!

Lovely bump and dress Molly:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/18e9cb29.jpg
> 
> My true loves

Awww, bet you have been on:cloud9:with your bebes

Glad you had a lovely day, bet you missed OH though:winkwink:


Essie 7 days the race is on !!! have a nice day with your mum:flower:

Luna 23 wks time has flown:thumbup:

B, I remember all the supermarket tantrums with reece it is much easier to give in:winkwink:, have a lovely day out with monkey and MIL:happydance:


KIT??


----------



## Essie

Keeping fingers crossed that Kits lack of appearance is due to baby things happening and not just sleeping in!


----------



## poas

Good Morning!! B that is not nice, we had a call last summer saying can we change our flights to get Emma early....some mothers eh??
So....Kit, how are you feeling today as I had a weird dream that you were reaching into a tree and went into labour (in my dream you were represented by a lady who works in the local Argos-which was pretty odd too!!!)
I hope everyone has a fab weekend, we have Emma till Monday :cloud9: so shall be having lots of fun and frolics!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all ! 

Have fab Saturdays ... I am Off to yoga 

Kits not been on yet - trez exciting !!! X


----------



## kit_cat

I'm here ladies.....still :(

Good morning everyone :flower:

I'll catch up....


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone spied Luna?
> 
> I am here!! Coming to you live from my lappy, even! :dance:
> 
> Molly, I saw your pictures and you look GORGEOUS!!! :kiss: Fabulous dress. :thumbup:
> 
> Kit, I see you've still got your Kitten tucked away warm and cozy inside!! I can't wait to see him/her! I thought for sure you'd have the whole thing done and baby in hand by the time my vacation was over! I guess you've still got about 48 hours ;)
> 
> B, sorry your DH's ex is being a pooface. What a selfish woman she must be... Those poor boys must feel rather not wanted... :cry:
> 
> Addie, I can't wait to see some more tests from you the next couple days! I was checking in on my phone before when you posted pictures and I couldn't get the picture clear enough to really see.
> 
> Trin, I'm so sorry you and Tarq are so sickly! I hope you get better really soon my love. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else, I'm sorry I haven't had the time to stay caught up and therefore don't know what's going on with you all, but lots of :hugs: and :kiss: for you all!
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow (instead of Sunday) because DH has a hockey game on Sunday night and it's really nice to have a day to get all settled back before life resumes. Poor DH has to go back to work with no vacations in sight, except for his paternity leave in November (or late October I suppose is possible!! :haha:).
> 
> I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow! :shock: I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!! The time... it flies....Click to expand...

Hiya Luna :wave:

Thanks for the lovely check in with us turtles :flower:

I'd kind of hoped the deal would be sealed myself with regards to this lazy baby by the time you'd returned from your trip but alas :nope: I am doing EVERYTHING I can think of (and some more stuff besides) to kick start some action - but :nope: Guess bebe will be here when either ready or artificially made to come out :(

So glad you've had a great trip - look forward to the slide show :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Annoying... I wrote out this whole long post and the internet dropped when I clicked 'post'. :growlmad:
> 
> In short, I am having and have had a fantastic time and am ready to be home. The air mattress I brought is WONDERFUL and my hips have felt fantastic all week. The She Wee has been a lifesaver, but I am looking forward to my en suit again...
> 
> And I got a tan. :thumbup:
> 
> That's the short version of what I wrote. :sulk:
> 
> That's great! What's a shee weeClick to expand...

:haha: Guess you must have missed the whole shee wee convo we all had a couple of weeks back.

It's a little contraption which is used by females in order to pee standing upright like a man. You can see the obvious benefits when camping like Luna or at music festivals etc


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> https://comments16.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/0127.gif
> 
> Morning turtles!
> 
> 39 weeks today :happydance: I remember thinking when i was in my second trimester that July would never come but now i'm one week from due date and time has never moved more slowly!
> 
> We've got some sun here in Norfolk for our Saturday morning. DH is at work :( and my dad has gone to London to the Rugby 7s with my brother so I'm meeting my mum for a girly day (and so she can scrutinize me for signs of impending labour :haha:)
> 
> What are everyones plans for the weekend?
> 
> https://graphics.hi5comments.net/graphics/saturday/03.gif

G'morning Essie :flower:

Yay for 39 weeks!! :yipee: Almost there now :thumbup:

I feel your pain in respect of time crawling along at the mo'. Just to be on the safe side, I advise you to prepare for going overdue, that way if you're early or on time, it's a nice surprise, but if not, it's not so disappointing. I said for the last couple of months I thought I'd be late but I'm still all antsy even though I was expecting it :shrug:

Have a lovely girly day :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Aw kit's here ... So disappointing ;-)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Essie:hi: Let us know what your mum says, it's getting hot for you! Since I had Holly 5 days early, it could be in just 2 days for you too:happydance: I have a theory that boys are born late and girls early/on time but only because I have 3 friends who went overdue with boys!! So not terribly scientific!
> 
> Like the Saturday kitten:hugs:

Morning Holly :wave:

Have a lovely day spending time with DH, eating junk food and getting a fancy new do...we will indeed need pics :thumbup: Remember your umbrella for after the hairdressers though :rain:

You know, I might be inclined to agree with your unscientific summation of overdue = boy except my sis' was 10 days overdue with Iona and my friend was 1 day overdue with Emily :shrug: Regardless, I still think I'm going to pop out a lazy boy and OH has now even succumbed to the inclination that it's a boy on account of the lateness :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Good Morning!! B that is not nice, we had a call last summer saying can we change our flights to get Emma early....some mothers eh??
> So....Kit, how are you feeling today as I had a weird dream that you were reaching into a tree and went into labour (in my dream you were represented by a lady who works in the local Argos-which was pretty odd too!!!)
> I hope everyone has a fab weekend, we have Emma till Monday :cloud9: so shall be having lots of fun and frolics!

:haha: 

Morning Lissy.

I haven't yet tried the reaching into a tree while being a lady from Argos technique of bringing on labour...but I'll certainly add it to the list!:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Aw kit's here ... So disappointing ;-)

Noone more than me :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Myself and the girls are at tropical wings and were the only ones here! Its lovelyx


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo, sounds great to have the place to yourselves :thumbup: Is that the place you met up with Bethany?


----------



## mummyApril

Sure is :)


----------



## kit_cat

I am worried. And a bit angry.

Not about me or baby but OH. He has kept some information from me in order not to worry me which he has now told me this morning. I get that he had the best of intentions but I don't need wrapped in cotton wool and he knows that. 

It certainly has taken my mind off being overdue. Some perspective if you will.


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Kit hope you're ok :( he should of told you x


----------



## addie25

I know my doctor told me not to get disappointed bc it's early for HPT but it's no darker I think that is odd and I don't get it :nope:


----------



## poas

Depends what it is I guess, although either way it's not nice being kept out of the loop? I'd be annoyed I think? But if it's something he thought he could handle without worrying you he was just trying to be thoughtful?
Addie ,post pics!x


----------



## addie25

Same as yesterday:nope: What does it mean that it is not getting darker. Is it because it is 2 early and blood test will pick it up if I am (doctor said its early for HPT tests but you would think it would get darker) Ill take one tonight and see.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> I am worried. And a bit angry.
> 
> Not about me or baby but OH. He has kept some information from me in order not to worry me which he has now told me this morning. I get that he had the best of intentions but I don't need wrapped in cotton wool and he knows that.
> 
> It certainly has taken my mind off being overdue. Some perspective if you will.

I am sorry Kit I hope everything is ok.:hugs: My DH has done that before as well not to worry but I was actually happy he didn't tell me. After we found out I was a carrier and were waiting for his results he found out his cousin had 2 kids with CF making it more likely he was a carrier. I was going around thinking oh no he wont be (still in the back of my head thought he would be as well but didn't have facts to prove it) It saved me 2 weeks of severe worry. But I get what you are saying and it depends on what they are holding from you. MY situation I thought it was smart he didn't tell me.


----------



## addie25

addie25 said:


> View attachment 232715
> 
> 
> Same as yesterday:nope: What does it mean that it is not getting darker. Is it because it is 2 early and blood test will pick it up if I am (doctor said its early for HPT tests but you would think it would get darker) Ill take one tonight and see.

SO why do you think the line is no darker. Is it because it is 2 early or what????? :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry Kit, I can empathise with being cross at OH. Do you want some pills?

jk


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies, sat here with toothache wondering where :af: is, think shes lost again like last month :shrug:

Kit- bounce on a birthing ball or something, we HAVE to see whether your :pink: or :blue: :happydance:


----------



## MoominMumma

Good afternoon/morning my ladies!

I have to beg for your forgiveness for not being on for soooo long! I will update you all when I have finished work as I'm on my lunch now and it will take me ages to write everything I want to say! Lol!

So for now just a quick hello and massive :hugs: to each of you! 

And Kit!!! have you had lil yellow yet? :shrug:

And just to reassure you all... I am fine and dandy! :happydance:

Be back later on (I promise :thumbup:)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0030.gif https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0030.gif https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0030.gif https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0030.gif

TRIN Thank you so much for the gorgeous turtle magnet and the LOVELY note, was such a lovely surprise to come home to. You seriously rock my socks!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

MoominMumma said:


> Good afternoon/morning my ladies!
> 
> I have to beg for your forgiveness for not being on for soooo long! I will update you all when I have finished work as I'm on my lunch now and it will take me ages to write everything I want to say! Lol!
> 
> So for now just a quick hello and massive :hugs: to each of you!
> 
> And Kit!!! have you had lil yellow yet? :shrug:
> 
> And just to reassure you all... I am fine and dandy! :happydance:
> 
> Be back later on (I promise :thumbup:)
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bloody hell it's MOOMIN!


----------



## x-ginge-x

MOOMIN!!!!!!! We have all been worrying about you!!! I even posted a few days back wondering where you were :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Moomin hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii where have you been MS!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Ladies what do you think of the picture of the HPT. Y is it not getting darker the past couple days. Is it just 2 early bc DIGI is not sayin pregnant I have tried a DIGI n i know my doc said it may be 2 early but im a bit worried its not getting darker. HELP!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I'm sorry but I don't see anything on the photo you posted just now.


----------



## addie25




----------



## Sarachka

Sorry sweetheart, I mean I don't see a line.


----------



## addie25

its easy to see in person ill try a better picture.


----------



## addie25

I just sent my e-mail a picture from my phone to upload but it takes a while for some reason so I will post a new one as soooon as it sends.


----------



## cassie04

*Afternooon ladies or should i say morning as i have been a lazy lady and am still chilling in bed snuggling Dixe(my cat):blush*:

*KIT- Im sure DH had the right intentions that sounds like something Dave would do......his heart is in the right place! Just sometimes they dont realise that women like to be informed with what is going on and probably worry less than men!*

*Ginge-My periods always used to arrive late and then super early then late with my cysts....its very frustratig! im still not sure when i conceived because my periods are so irregular!*

*Addie-I remember when i took my first test and it was fairly light and i thought if i took one the next day it will be darker bt it wasnt, then i tooke another and another and they were nearly the same! it wasnt untill i left it for a good few days i could significantly see the difference that it was getting darker! Unfortunatly by the time u wait untill then you will be ready to have your blood tests before you know it! Keep your chin up....i have faith!*

*Anyhoo....so its my friends engagement party tonight all my friends and family are going to be there....i have been looking forward to it for ages and was going to weear a pretty dress and some lovely high heels and dance the night away....but then i found out i was preggaz i have become all frigid!  I feel frumpy so want to wear a loose dress.....I dont want to wear heels....well cos knowing me i fall over! but 2ndly - is it bad to wear heels in your first trimester? and lastly im scared to dance cos the baby is so tiny i dont know if dancing will damage it and i loooooove to dance! See Im such a prune!

Any suggestions on what to do?!?!? and if i am being completely over the top!

Hope all the lovely turtles are having a lovely first day of their weekend! Sending my love!*


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Afternooon ladies or should i say morning as i have been a lazy lady and am still chilling in bed snuggling Dixe(my cat):blush*:
> 
> *KIT- Im sure DH had the right intentions that sounds like something Dave would do......his heart is in the right place! Just sometimes they dont realise that women like to be informed with what is going on and probably worry less than men!*
> 
> *Ginge-My periods always used to arrive late and then super early then late with my cysts....its very frustratig! im still not sure when i conceived because my periods are so irregular!*
> 
> *Addie-I remember when i took my first test and it was fairly light and i thought if i took one the next day it will be darker bt it wasnt, then i tooke another and another and they were nearly the same! it wasnt untill i left it for a good few days i could significantly see the difference that it was getting darker! Unfortunatly by the time u wait untill then you will be ready to have your blood tests before you know it! Keep your chin up....i have faith!*
> 
> *Anyhoo....so its my friends engagement party tonight all my friends and family are going to be there....i have been looking forward to it for ages and was going to weear a pretty dress and some lovely high heels and dance the night away....but then i found out i was preggaz i have become all frigid!  I feel frumpy so want to wear a loose dress.....I dont want to wear heels....well cos knowing me i fall over! but 2ndly - is it bad to wear heels in your first trimester? and lastly im scared to dance cos the baby is so tiny i dont know if dancing will damage it and i loooooove to dance! See Im such a prune!
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do?!?!? and if i am being completely over the top!
> 
> Hope all the lovely turtles are having a lovely first day of their weekend! Sending my love!*

Thanks bc I am starting to think these light lines mean nothing. :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> I am worried. And a bit angry.
> 
> Not about me or baby but OH. He has kept some information from me in order not to worry me which he has now told me this morning. I get that he had the best of intentions but I don't need wrapped in cotton wool and he knows that.
> 
> It certainly has taken my mind off being overdue. Some perspective if you will.

Men....sometimes they think they are doing the right thing.....but they get it wrong so many times :hugs:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Afternooon ladies or should i say morning as i have been a lazy lady and am still chilling in bed snuggling Dixe(my cat):blush*:
> 
> *KIT- Im sure DH had the right intentions that sounds like something Dave would do......his heart is in the right place! Just sometimes they dont realise that women like to be informed with what is going on and probably worry less than men!*
> 
> *Ginge-My periods always used to arrive late and then super early then late with my cysts....its very frustratig! im still not sure when i conceived because my periods are so irregular!*
> 
> *Addie-I remember when i took my first test and it was fairly light and i thought if i took one the next day it will be darker bt it wasnt, then i tooke another and another and they were nearly the same! it wasnt untill i left it for a good few days i could significantly see the difference that it was getting darker! Unfortunatly by the time u wait untill then you will be ready to have your blood tests before you know it! Keep your chin up....i have faith!*
> 
> *Anyhoo....so its my friends engagement party tonight all my friends and family are going to be there....i have been looking forward to it for ages and was going to weear a pretty dress and some lovely high heels and dance the night away....but then i found out i was preggaz i have become all frigid!  I feel frumpy so want to wear a loose dress.....I dont want to wear heels....well cos knowing me i fall over! but 2ndly - is it bad to wear heels in your first trimester? and lastly im scared to dance cos the baby is so tiny i dont know if dancing will damage it and i loooooove to dance! See Im such a prune!
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do?!?!? and if i am being completely over the top!
> 
> Hope all the lovely turtles are having a lovely first day of their weekend! Sending my love!*

You have every reason to be worried its your first pregnancy. But no I do not think dancing will harm the baby. Just don't dance crazy lol :haha: and if you do not want people to know you are pregnant do nottttt hold your stomach that was my mistake at a family party they all started talking and so we announced it.


----------



## addie25

Here is another one. In person I can see it well not sure how good a pic will be. But really not convinced I am pregnant at this point with the light lines and not getting a DIGI to say yes even tho it's early.


----------



## babyhopes2010

look on pg3 of my thread x
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...5wks-after-mc-frer-pg3-digi-5-other-p8-3.html

heres my early bfp
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Afternooon ladies or should i say morning as i have been a lazy lady and am still chilling in bed snuggling Dixe(my cat):blush*:
> 
> *KIT- Im sure DH had the right intentions that sounds like something Dave would do......his heart is in the right place! Just sometimes they dont realise that women like to be informed with what is going on and probably worry less than men!*
> 
> *Ginge-My periods always used to arrive late and then super early then late with my cysts....its very frustratig! im still not sure when i conceived because my periods are so irregular!*
> 
> *Addie-I remember when i took my first test and it was fairly light and i thought if i took one the next day it will be darker bt it wasnt, then i tooke another and another and they were nearly the same! it wasnt untill i left it for a good few days i could significantly see the difference that it was getting darker! Unfortunatly by the time u wait untill then you will be ready to have your blood tests before you know it! Keep your chin up....i have faith!*
> 
> *Anyhoo....so its my friends engagement party tonight all my friends and family are going to be there....i have been looking forward to it for ages and was going to weear a pretty dress and some lovely high heels and dance the night away....but then i found out i was preggaz i have become all frigid!  I feel frumpy so want to wear a loose dress.....I dont want to wear heels....well cos knowing me i fall over! but 2ndly - is it bad to wear heels in your first trimester? and lastly im scared to dance cos the baby is so tiny i dont know if dancing will damage it and i loooooove to dance! See Im such a prune!
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do?!?!? and if i am being completely over the top!
> 
> Hope all the lovely turtles are having a lovely first day of their weekend! Sending my love!*
> 
> You have every reason to be worried its your first pregnancy. But no I do not think dancing will harm the baby. Just don't dance crazy lol :haha: and if you do not want people to know you are pregnant do nottttt hold your stomach that was my mistake at a family party they all started talking and so we announced it.Click to expand...

*Awww man! im gonna find it hard not to dance like a rockstar! I will deffo remember the belly thing! im just soooo looking forward to the buffet nom nom! food food food! Would you wear heels? or is this just a ridiculous question?!?!?

I can SEE a line! It is faint but of course it is going to be faint! your still very early days mine were light evern at the time of my period! My nurse even said it was a "weak positive" DO NOT FRET ADDIE BEAR!*


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> look on pg3 of my thread x
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...5wks-after-mc-frer-pg3-digi-5-other-p8-3.html

Thanks did make me feel a bit better but your line was darker than mine. I need to just not worry it is what it is if I am not I am not but I am pretty upset still even tho I am trying not to be. I know IVF is different n I was told u get false negaties sometimes with it so maybe thats y digi said no n I have some light lines. I guess I just wont know till my blood test. Last time I was pregnant tho I got a digi day 10 but that is rare.


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> look on pg3 of my thread x
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...5wks-after-mc-frer-pg3-digi-5-other-p8-3.html

*That was fab your tests look similar to Addies! see Addie babyhopes took a digi when her test was faint like yours and it was negative but in a few days that sure would have changed! that will be what happens to you! xxx*


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Afternooon ladies or should i say morning as i have been a lazy lady and am still chilling in bed snuggling Dixe(my cat):blush*:
> 
> *KIT- Im sure DH had the right intentions that sounds like something Dave would do......his heart is in the right place! Just sometimes they dont realise that women like to be informed with what is going on and probably worry less than men!*
> 
> *Ginge-My periods always used to arrive late and then super early then late with my cysts....its very frustratig! im still not sure when i conceived because my periods are so irregular!*
> 
> *Addie-I remember when i took my first test and it was fairly light and i thought if i took one the next day it will be darker bt it wasnt, then i tooke another and another and they were nearly the same! it wasnt untill i left it for a good few days i could significantly see the difference that it was getting darker! Unfortunatly by the time u wait untill then you will be ready to have your blood tests before you know it! Keep your chin up....i have faith!*
> 
> *Anyhoo....so its my friends engagement party tonight all my friends and family are going to be there....i have been looking forward to it for ages and was going to weear a pretty dress and some lovely high heels and dance the night away....but then i found out i was preggaz i have become all frigid!  I feel frumpy so want to wear a loose dress.....I dont want to wear heels....well cos knowing me i fall over! but 2ndly - is it bad to wear heels in your first trimester? and lastly im scared to dance cos the baby is so tiny i dont know if dancing will damage it and i loooooove to dance! See Im such a prune!
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do?!?!? and if i am being completely over the top!
> 
> Hope all the lovely turtles are having a lovely first day of their weekend! Sending my love!*
> 
> You have every reason to be worried its your first pregnancy. But no I do not think dancing will harm the baby. Just don't dance crazy lol :haha: and if you do not want people to know you are pregnant do nottttt hold your stomach that was my mistake at a family party they all started talking and so we announced it.Click to expand...
> 
> *Awww man! im gonna find it hard not to dance like a rockstar! I will deffo remember the belly thing! im just soooo looking forward to the buffet nom nom! food food food! Would you wear heels? or is this just a ridiculous question?!?!?
> 
> I can SEE a line! It is faint but of course it is going to be faint! your still very early days mine were light evern at the time of my period! My nurse even said it was a "weak positive" DO NOT FRET ADDIE BEAR!*Click to expand...

I duno if I would wear heals bc ur back may hurt. I am in a wedding sunday and if I am preggers I am going to wear heals (only bc I have 2 tho)


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> look on pg3 of my thread x
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...5wks-after-mc-frer-pg3-digi-5-other-p8-3.html
> 
> Thanks did make me feel a bit better but her line was darker than mine. I need to just not worry it is what it is if I am not I am not but I am pretty upset still even tho I am trying not to be. I know IVF is different n I was told u get false negaties sometimes with it so maybe thats y digi said no n I have some light lines. I guess I just wont know till my blood test. Last time I was pregnant tho I got a digi day 10 but that is rare.Click to expand...

it was my test hun and look
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg

how many dpo are u? when drs testing x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Addie- the doctor did say that HPTs would be faint, so pleaseeeee calm down about it your going to drive yourself mad!


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> look on pg3 of my thread x
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...5wks-after-mc-frer-pg3-digi-5-other-p8-3.html
> 
> Thanks did make me feel a bit better but her line was darker than mine. I need to just not worry it is what it is if I am not I am not but I am pretty upset still even tho I am trying not to be. I know IVF is different n I was told u get false negaties sometimes with it so maybe thats y digi said no n I have some light lines. I guess I just wont know till my blood test. Last time I was pregnant tho I got a digi day 10 but that is rare.Click to expand...
> 
> it was my test hun and look
> https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg
> 
> how many dpo are u? when drs testing xClick to expand...

LOL I just went back and ready and saw it was ur line see my mind is so lost rt now.:dohh:

I duno what dpo I am bc I did IVF and didnt really ovulate. May be 14 based on the day they removed the eggs. But I can not be sure. 

I guess bc I got a digi last time at 10 dpo I just got discouraged.


----------



## addie25

Blood test is Monday so that will be the 100 percent ( not that I am going to stop testing I have 3 more!!!!) LOL


----------



## new mummy2010

MoominMumma said:


> Good afternoon/morning my ladies!
> 
> I have to beg for your forgiveness for not being on for soooo long! I will update you all when I have finished work as I'm on my lunch now and it will take me ages to write everything I want to say! Lol!
> 
> So for now just a quick hello and massive :hugs: to each of you!
> 
> And Kit!!! have you had lil yellow yet? :shrug:
> 
> And just to reassure you all... I am fine and dandy! :happydance:
> 
> Be back later on (I promise :thumbup:)
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


MOOMIN where have you been girl???
Just this morning i was thinking there is someone who has'nt been on for ages ,that long my babymushbrain took over and i couldnt remember your name:blush:even though i could remember your avatar picture:dohh: Im so glad you have checked in as it has been driving me potty all morning lol must of been my 6th sense knowing you we're gonna pop on .Missed you lots (even if i couldnt remember your name oops):blush:



cassie04 said:


> *Afternooon ladies or should i say morning as i have been a lazy lady and am still chilling in bed snuggling Dixe(my cat):blush*:
> 
> *KIT- Im sure DH had the right intentions that sounds like something Dave would do......his heart is in the right place! Just sometimes they dont realise that women like to be informed with what is going on and probably worry less than men!*
> 
> *Ginge-My periods always used to arrive late and then super early then late with my cysts....its very frustratig! im still not sure when i conceived because my periods are so irregular!*
> 
> *Addie-I remember when i took my first test and it was fairly light and i thought if i took one the next day it will be darker bt it wasnt, then i tooke another and another and they were nearly the same! it wasnt untill i left it for a good few days i could significantly see the difference that it was getting darker! Unfortunatly by the time u wait untill then you will be ready to have your blood tests before you know it! Keep your chin up....i have faith!*
> 
> *Anyhoo....so its my friends engagement party tonight all my friends and family are going to be there....i have been looking forward to it for ages and was going to weear a pretty dress and some lovely high heels and dance the night away....but then i found out i was preggaz i have become all frigid!  I feel frumpy so want to wear a loose dress.....I dont want to wear heels....well cos knowing me i fall over! but 2ndly - is it bad to wear heels in your first trimester? and lastly im scared to dance cos the baby is so tiny i dont know if dancing will damage it and i loooooove to dance! See Im such a prune!
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do?!?!? and if i am being completely over the top!
> 
> Hope all the lovely turtles are having a lovely first day of their weekend! Sending my love!*


Chill Cassie yes dance (i would) and wear heels (i would) unless your prone rto rucking it in heels lol!!! I know its hard not to worry but dancing and heels im sure will not harm bebe as long as your not swinging round a pole :haha:or spinning on your head:winkwink:




addie25 said:


> View attachment 232737
> 
> 
> Here is another one. In person I can see it well not sure how good a pic will be. But really not convinced I am pregnant at this point with the light lines and not getting a DIGI to say yes even tho it's early.

Addie i can see something on this one:thumbup:but on the others i couldnt but i do now, try to remember that this is why drs are blood testing for pregnancy as its early for hpt's to pick it up this early please chill ya beans lovely :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Umm wonder if im a big juicy watermelon tomorrow morning?

Kitty what did DH keep from you? sory to pry i is a nosey turtle, obviously you dont have to say lovely


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I can see that line easily now!


----------



## Sarachka

anyone wants some SYMPTOM SPOTTING???


----------



## new mummy2010

what are they?


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> anyone wants some SYMPTOM SPOTTING???

I WANT SYMPTOM SPOTTING GO FOR IT!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

the meerkats are for you Bethany, it was really funny this one meerkat was standing there pulling faces as i was talking to it lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00938-20110709-1044.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG00939-20110709-1044.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG00941-20110709-1045.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG00946-20110709-1056.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 1









IMG00947-20110709-1058.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

ohhh Addie I can see it on that one huni pie ! 

symptoms.....symptoms.....symptoms.....


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi girls

Just popping in for a bit. Tarq is still so sick. I'm battling to keep him hydrated. He has ketones in his urine, lethargic, vomiting everything. All bad signs. If he doesn't improve a lot during the night we may have to go to hospital :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Still at the reception. Being at my 22 yr old cousins wedding makes me feel like a straggler in the romance department but I'm glad I didn't marry theboyfriend I was with when I was 22
> 
> 22 is quite young to get married I think although not unusual and if it's right, it's right. I was 27.Click to expand...

I was 22 when I got married. But we ad been together 5 years and living together for 4 years. Looking at our pictures I think we looked like children


----------



## addie25

Trin: oh my!!! I hope a hospital visit isn't needed and symptoms get better. :hugs: keep us posed
Crunchie: the line is there but i don't trust it yet till it gets darker and blood teat confirms.I'm glad everyone can see it so I know I'm not seeing things tho :thumbup: It's so light that it's frustrating me. Symptoms: dull headache cramping wanting ice often and I never use ice feeling hot even indoors. All these symptoms can be pregnancy related but they can also be heat related or period related Ahh. I just have to wait till Monday.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Essie:hi: Let us know what your mum says, it's getting hot for you! Since I had Holly 5 days early, it could be in just 2 days for you too:happydance: I have a theory that boys are born late and girls early/on time but only because I have 3 friends who went overdue with boys!! So not terribly scientific!
> 
> Like the Saturday kitten:hugs:

I notice the same thing with our births. I think the boys are a tad lazy and a little too comfy in the womb


----------



## Essie

Trin, I hope Tarq starts to improve and a hospital trip isn't necessary. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Mollykins

Sitting at the hair dressers.... waiting my turn.... :-=


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Trin . :( Poor Tarq Tarq. :awww: I hope he perks up soon with mo need for a hospital visit. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0030.gif https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0030.gif https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0030.gif https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0045.gifhttps://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Happy/happy0030.gif
> 
> TRIN Thank you so much for the gorgeous turtle magnet and the LOVELY note, was such a lovely surprise to come home to. You seriously rock my socks!!!!

Aw! Pleasure :hugs: DH made all the magnets


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I am worried. And a bit angry.
> 
> Not about me or baby but OH. He has kept some information from me in order not to worry me which he has now told me this morning. I get that he had the best of intentions but I don't need wrapped in cotton wool and he knows that.
> 
> It certainly has taken my mind off being overdue. Some perspective if you will.
> 
> Men....sometimes they think they are doing the right thing.....but they get it wrong so many times :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree. You guys sound like you have a really good relationship so I'm sure his intentions were good. Doesn't change how it makes you feel but may put a different spin on how you react :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Afternooon ladies or should i say morning as i have been a lazy lady and am still chilling in bed snuggling Dixe(my cat):blush*:
> 
> *KIT- Im sure DH had the right intentions that sounds like something Dave would do......his heart is in the right place! Just sometimes they dont realise that women like to be informed with what is going on and probably worry less than men!*
> 
> *Ginge-My periods always used to arrive late and then super early then late with my cysts....its very frustratig! im still not sure when i conceived because my periods are so irregular!*
> 
> *Addie-I remember when i took my first test and it was fairly light and i thought if i took one the next day it will be darker bt it wasnt, then i tooke another and another and they were nearly the same! it wasnt untill i left it for a good few days i could significantly see the difference that it was getting darker! Unfortunatly by the time u wait untill then you will be ready to have your blood tests before you know it! Keep your chin up....i have faith!*
> 
> *Anyhoo....so its my friends engagement party tonight all my friends and family are going to be there....i have been looking forward to it for ages and was going to weear a pretty dress and some lovely high heels and dance the night away....but then i found out i was preggaz i have become all frigid!  I feel frumpy so want to wear a loose dress.....I dont want to wear heels....well cos knowing me i fall over! but 2ndly - is it bad to wear heels in your first trimester? and lastly im scared to dance cos the baby is so tiny i dont know if dancing will damage it and i loooooove to dance! See Im such a prune!
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do?!?!? and if i am being completely over the top!
> 
> Hope all the lovely turtles are having a lovely first day of their weekend! Sending my love!*
> 
> You have every reason to be worried its your first pregnancy. But no I do not think dancing will harm the baby. Just don't dance crazy lol :haha: and if you do not want people to know you are pregnant do nottttt hold your stomach that was my mistake at a family party they all started talking and so we announced it.Click to expand...
> 
> *Awww man! im gonna find it hard not to dance like a rockstar! I will deffo remember the belly thing! im just soooo looking forward to the buffet nom nom! food food food! Would you wear heels? or is this just a ridiculous question?!?!?
> 
> I can SEE a line! It is faint but of course it is going to be faint! your still very early days mine were light evern at the time of my period! My nurse even said it was a "weak positive" DO NOT FRET ADDIE BEAR!*Click to expand...

If you're generally active and usually dance then it's fine. I did belly dancing til 7 months with 2 of my pregnancies. Just listen to your body. And heels are fine :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> anyone wants some SYMPTOM SPOTTING???

SYMPTOMS NOW!!! DON'T MAKE US BEG!
But we will if that's what it takes


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> the meerkats are for you Bethany, it was really funny this one meerkat was standing there pulling faces as i was talking to it lol

Those meerkats have a very grassy enclosure :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Addie* that line's way clearer than 2 days ago! Great stinking whopper of a BFP coming very soon....
*
Trin* I'm so sorry about Tarq:hugs: I'm sure even if he does go in it may be for the best, I guess they'd give him rapid hydration and nourishment on a drip? Thinking of you loads, so horrible:nope:

*April*, thankyou for my meerkat, I nuv him:awww: Hope you said hello to the ants from my dad:winkwink::haha:

*SARACHKA*! SIMP-TOMS?:flower:

*Kit?* Hope it wasn't anything too serious dh was hiding?:shrug: Are you in labour?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Cassie* I danced and wore heels early on in my pregnancy, did keep my dancing fairly shuffly and not too bouncy though:haha:


----------



## addie25

I hope so B!!!! How's ur day going?


----------



## TrinityMom

Hair pics please Missy


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :wave:

Sorry for the morning rant then the disappearing act - we've had visitors :thumbup:

My friend from the running group I was in and her two twin girls came round for the afternoon - 'twas nuvly :cloud9: OH was in his element running round the house with them, taking them to feed Shrub and just generally being a big kid himself :haha: 

I have gotten over my earlier rant - thanks for your input ladies - it helped. I didn't go off on one at him , instead off loaded onto you poor turtles to give myself a bit of time to think and I see I can't be upset at him. I won't go into detail about his revelation as it would be wrong of me to do that publicly (I don't mind my personal stuff on here but not his) but suffice to say he has a potentially serious health issue which he has known about for a couple of weeks, been to docs and has started treatment for - all without me knowing. As I said, his intentions were entirely good but how would he feel the other way round?

Anyway...enough doom and gloom....

Has everyone had a nice weekend so far? It's pretty miserable here :nope: and still NO BABY!! :wacko: I went out and got some raspberry leaf tablets and have started taking them :thumbup: They didn't have the other one you recommended Trin :shrug: ...the collywhatsanames :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Sorry for the morning rant then the disappearing act - we've had visitors :thumbup:
> 
> My friend from the running group I was in and her two twin girls came round for the afternoon - 'twas nuvly :cloud9: OH was in his element running round the house with them, taking them to feed Shrub and just generally being a big kid himself :haha:
> 
> I have gotten over my earlier rant - thanks for your input ladies - it helped. I didn't go off on one at him , instead off loaded onto you poor turtles to give myself a bit of time to think and I see I can't be upset at him. I won't go into detail about his revelation as it would be wrong of me to do that publicly (I don't mind my personal stuff on here but not his) but suffice to say he has a potentially serious health issue which he has known about for a couple of weeks, been to docs and has started treatment for - all without me knowing. As I said, his intentions were entirely good but how would he feel the other way round?
> 
> Anyway...enough doom and gloom....
> 
> Has everyone had a nice weekend so far? It's pretty miserable here :nope: and still NO BABY!! :wacko: I went out and got some raspberry leaf tablets and have started taking them :thumbup: They didn't have the other one you recommended Trin :shrug: ...the collywhatsanames :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:

Kit I am glad you are feeling better about the situation. I am so sorry OH has a potential health issue and I also understand not wanting to share what it is. My thoughts are with you both and I hope this health issue turns out to be nothing serious. We are all here if/when you want to talk about it. :hugs:

SOO that baby of yours is sooo happy in your belly. U make a nice home huh :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :dance: :dance: :wohoo:

I HAVE TURTLE MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you TRIN!!!! I have a beeyootiful little turtle magnet which I am considering an omen for imminent birthing! (no pressure eh :winkwink:) and thanks for the lovely note that came with it :hugs: 

Did DH make this?? 

:hug: I nuv you a lot :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit I am glad you are feeling better about the situation. I am so sorry OH has a potential health issue and I also understand not wanting to share what it is. My thoughts are with you both and I hope this health issue turns out to be nothing serious. We are all here if/when you want to talk about it. :hugs:
> 
> SOO that baby of yours is sooo happy in your belly. U make a nice home huh :haha:

Thanks addie :hugs: I hope it turns out to be nothing too.

I can see the lines on all of your tests addie - I just think that you can't go with the normal rules of when lines would normally get darker etc because the normal rules just don't apply for IVF :shrug: Hang in there and don't get downhearted....I think it's just a matter of time as WE CAN SEE THOSE LINES!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit I am glad you are feeling better about the situation. I am so sorry OH has a potential health issue and I also understand not wanting to share what it is. My thoughts are with you both and I hope this health issue turns out to be nothing serious. We are all here if/when you want to talk about it. :hugs:
> 
> SOO that baby of yours is sooo happy in your belly. U make a nice home huh :haha:
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs: I hope it turns out to be nothing too.
> 
> I can see the lines on all of your tests addie - I just think that you can't go with the normal rules of when lines would normally get darker etc because the normal rules just don't apply for IVF :shrug: Hang in there and don't get downhearted....I think it's just a matter of time as WE CAN SEE THOSE LINES!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

OK I WILL NOT BE DOWN!:thumbup: I will also not think I am preggers till I get Beta results :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am holding my wee and taking another test later tho just 2 see what happens :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Poor Tarquin :nope: He's having a terrible time of it. Maybe the best thing would be some IV fluids if he just can't keep anything down. I know none of you will relish a trip to hospital though. Hope it's not necessary :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am holding my wee and taking another test later tho just 2 see what happens :happydance:

:haha:

I would expect nothing else :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I am holding my wee and taking another test later tho just 2 see what happens :happydance:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I would expect nothing else :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL I have to do what I have to do!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I think that's probably the sort of reaction most men would have to this problem. In fact it's good he's actually gone to the doctor. I'm glad you're not angry with him, it was concern for you and probably some fear that made him keep it to himself. Why'd he pick now to tell you, did he think the shock/anger might get bebe out?! Lol

Btw, for what it's worth I rly don't think ANYTHING will get bebe out other than a) bebe him/herself kicking things off or b) an induction. My sister went over due with Alex, induction started day 13, 24 hrs later he was literally dragged out by ventousse. She tried everything to make labour start!! Same with Sophie, 10 days over due but did go into labour naturally a few days before they would have induced her.


----------



## kit_cat

HEY SEZI!!!

Don't you owe us some symptoms?????? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> kit i think that's probably the sort of reaction most men would have to this problem. In fact it's good he's actually gone to the doctor. I'm glad you're not angry with him, it was concern for you and probably some fear that made him keep it to himself. Why'd he pick now to tell you, did he think the shock/anger might get bebe out?! Lol
> 
> btw, for what it's worth i rly don't think anything will get bebe out other than a) bebe him/herself kicking things off or b) an induction. My sister went over due with alex, induction started day 13, 24 hrs later he was literally dragged out by ventousse. She tried everything to make labour start!! Same with sophie, 10 days over due but did go into labour naturally a few days before they would have induced her.

there you are sarah what are your symptoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh I'm too pissed off with OH now for symptoms. We all know I don't believe in them anyway!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Oh I'm too pissed off with OH now for symptoms. We all know I don't believe in them anyway!

Y r u mad at OH???


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit I think that's probably the sort of reaction most men would have to this problem. In fact it's good he's actually gone to the doctor. I'm glad you're not angry with him, it was concern for you and probably some fear that made him keep it to himself. Why'd he pick now to tell you, did he think the shock/anger might get bebe out?! Lol
> 
> Btw, for what it's worth I rly don't think ANYTHING will get bebe out other than a) bebe him/herself kicking things off or b) an induction. My sister went over due with Alex, induction started day 13, 24 hrs later he was literally dragged out by ventousse. She tried everything to make labour start!! Same with Sophie, 10 days over due but did go into labour naturally a few days before they would have induced her.

Thanks Sezi - you're absolutely right of course. And yes, I'm glad he went to the docs etc. We just always support each other with everything and this situation felt a bit foreign if that makes sense? LOL - the reason he told me now is because he said he was initially waiting to let me have the baby then he would have talked to me about it....he revised this now that we've no idea how long we're going to have to wait!

I think you're probably right again about my mission to evict bebe....but I'll keep trying :shrug:

Thanks lovely :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Funny things from Alex over the last couple of days:

he says Bebe but doesn't say Sophie so everyone tries to get him to say Sophie. He said it twice and we all clapped but then he was refusing to say it and them James said "say Sophie again and we'll all clap" so Alex said "bebe!! Me clap!!" and gave himself a clap for saying bebe lol

James: Alex who is number one, mummy or daddy?
Alex: Zizi!!

They rang us from the car on the way home bc he'd wanted to talk to Zizi! So I said hi Alex and he said "Zizi, out car now!" bc he wanted to get Out the car. He has this idea that if mummy or daddy are making him do something he doesn't want to so then auntie Zizi can facilitate his rescue lolol. I NUV HIM


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> funny things from alex over the last couple of days:
> 
> He says bebe but doesn't say sophie so everyone tries to get him to say sophie. He said it twice and we all clapped but then he was refusing to say it and them james said "say sophie again and we'll all clap" so alex said "bebe!! Me clap!!" and gave himself a clap for saying bebe lol
> 
> james: Alex who is number one, mummy or daddy?
> Alex: Zizi!!
> 
> They rang us from the car on the way home bc he'd wanted to talk to zizi! So i said hi alex and he said "zizi, out car now!" bc he wanted to get out the car. He has this idea that if mummy or daddy are making him do something he doesn't want to so then auntie zizi can facilitate his rescue lolol. I nuv him

awwwwwww that is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oh I'm too pissed off with OH now for symptoms. We all know I don't believe in them anyway!

Maybe we should rename the thread "For the thoroughly pissed off"

'Sup?


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and after a particularly REPULSIVE nappy change he said to me "Zizi! Me poo YUCK!!" yes indeed alexander!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm too pissed off with OH now for symptoms. We all know I don't believe in them anyway!
> 
> Maybe we should rename the thread "For the thoroughly pissed off"
> 
> 'Sup?Click to expand...

ahahah 2 funny!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Sorry for the morning rant then the disappearing act - we've had visitors :thumbup:
> 
> My friend from the running group I was in and her two twin girls came round for the afternoon - 'twas nuvly :cloud9: OH was in his element running round the house with them, taking them to feed Shrub and just generally being a big kid himself :haha:
> 
> I have gotten over my earlier rant - thanks for your input ladies - it helped. I didn't go off on one at him , instead off loaded onto you poor turtles to give myself a bit of time to think and I see I can't be upset at him. I won't go into detail about his revelation as it would be wrong of me to do that publicly (I don't mind my personal stuff on here but not his) but suffice to say he has a potentially serious health issue which he has known about for a couple of weeks, been to docs and has started treatment for - all without me knowing. As I said, his intentions were entirely good but how would he feel the other way round?
> 
> Anyway...enough doom and gloom....
> 
> Has everyone had a nice weekend so far? It's pretty miserable here :nope: and still NO BABY!! :wacko: I went out and got some raspberry leaf tablets and have started taking them :thumbup: They didn't have the other one you recommended Trin :shrug: ...the collywhatsanames :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:

I'm glad you've had time to think and are feeling a bit better about the situation with your OH, sorry to hear about his health issues. I hope its something that can be resolved and doesn't turn out to be too serious. I can understand his intentions but I would be fuming at my OH if he did the same. :hugs:

I love seeing my OH with children. My cousin who is 3 absolutely adores him, and I love seeing them play together. Soon that'll be him with your very own :baby:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Sorry for the morning rant then the disappearing act - we've had visitors :thumbup:
> 
> My friend from the running group I was in and her two twin girls came round for the afternoon - 'twas nuvly :cloud9: OH was in his element running round the house with them, taking them to feed Shrub and just generally being a big kid himself :haha:
> 
> I have gotten over my earlier rant - thanks for your input ladies - it helped. I didn't go off on one at him , instead off loaded onto you poor turtles to give myself a bit of time to think and I see I can't be upset at him. I won't go into detail about his revelation as it would be wrong of me to do that publicly (I don't mind my personal stuff on here but not his) but suffice to say he has a potentially serious health issue which he has known about for a couple of weeks, been to docs and has started treatment for - all without me knowing. As I said, his intentions were entirely good but how would he feel the other way round?
> 
> Anyway...enough doom and gloom....
> 
> Has everyone had a nice weekend so far? It's pretty miserable here :nope: and still NO BABY!! :wacko: I went out and got some raspberry leaf tablets and have started taking them :thumbup: They didn't have the other one you recommended Trin :shrug: ...the collywhatsanames :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm glad you've had time to think and are feeling a bit better about the situation with your OH, sorry to hear about his health issues. I hope its something that can be resolved and doesn't turn out to be too serious. I can understand his intentions but I would be fuming at my OH if he did the same. :hugs:
> 
> I love seeing my OH with children. My cousin who is 3 absolutely adores him, and I love seeing them play together. Soon that'll be him with your very own :baby:Click to expand...

I 2 love seeing my DH with chidlren but he has no experience with them so its funny. My friend was over and her daughter 2 years old was in the kitchen and the mom and I were in the living room. DH was in the kitchen cooking so we said just keep an eye. Suddenly we hear bang bang bang and I go what was that and he said " oh she was just opening up all the cabinets and then pulled the pots and pans out" LOL He needs to learn what kids can and can not do :dohh:


----------



## addie25

So I have been holding my wee since 1030am it is now 1:27. I m leaving my moms at 4 so I guess I will take it at 4. Maybe her bathroom produces darker lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> G'morning Essie :flower:
> 
> Yay for 39 weeks!! :yipee: Almost there now :thumbup:
> 
> I feel your pain in respect of time crawling along at the mo'. Just to be on the safe side, I advise you to prepare for going overdue, that way if you're early or on time, it's a nice surprise, but if not, it's not so disappointing. I said for the last couple of months I thought I'd be late but I'm still all antsy even though I was expecting it :shrug:
> 
> Have a lovely girly day :hugs:

I imagine you're even more frustrated than me at the slow passage of time currently. I'm trying to prepare myself for being overdue. Rationally I know most first babies are, and due dates are an estimate rather than a definite date, but I know that in reality time is going to drag and I'll probably be sitting here still moaning in 3 weeks time.


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'morning Essie :flower:
> 
> Yay for 39 weeks!! :yipee: Almost there now :thumbup:
> 
> I feel your pain in respect of time crawling along at the mo'. Just to be on the safe side, I advise you to prepare for going overdue, that way if you're early or on time, it's a nice surprise, but if not, it's not so disappointing. I said for the last couple of months I thought I'd be late but I'm still all antsy even though I was expecting it :shrug:
> 
> Have a lovely girly day :hugs:
> 
> I imagine you're even more frustrated than me at the slow passage of time currently. I'm trying to prepare myself for being overdue. Rationally I know most first babies are, and due dates are an estimate rather than a definite date, but I know that in reality time is going to drag and I'll probably be sitting here still moaning in 3 weeks time.Click to expand...

Do you feel any different??? You may not go over your time. Not all 1st time moms do. A lot do but not all. I think we will see your lovely daughter in a weeks time!!! And Kit we will see yellow baby in the next couple days!!!


----------



## addie25

Kit maybe if you play some rock music baby will start moving and dancing around and dance rt out of you LOL!!!!!!!! Get him/her moving!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> My friend from the running group I was in and her two twin girls came round for the afternoon - 'twas nuvly :cloud9: OH was in his element running round the house with them, taking them to feed Shrub and just generally being a big kid himself :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you've had time to think and are feeling a bit better about the situation with your OH, sorry to hear about his health issues. I hope its something that can be resolved and doesn't turn out to be too serious. I can understand his intentions but I would be fuming at my OH if he did the same. :hugs:
> 
> I love seeing my OH with children. My cousin who is 3 absolutely adores him, and I love seeing them play together. Soon that'll be him with your very own :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I 2 love seeing my DH with chidlren but he has no experience with them so its funny. My friend was over and her daughter 2 years old was in the kitchen and the mom and I were in the living room. DH was in the kitchen cooking so we said just keep an eye. Suddenly we hear bang bang bang and I go what was that and he said " oh she was just opening up all the cabinets and then pulled the pots and pans out" LOL He needs to learn what kids can and can not do :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: It sounds like something my DH would do! But out of both of us he's the one with more experience around children. I did help out in a nursery as part of my community work in sixth form, I got bitten by a very angry little girl the first day I went :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> My friend from the running group I was in and her two twin girls came round for the afternoon - 'twas nuvly :cloud9: OH was in his element running round the house with them, taking them to feed Shrub and just generally being a big kid himself :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you've had time to think and are feeling a bit better about the situation with your OH, sorry to hear about his health issues. I hope its something that can be resolved and doesn't turn out to be too serious. I can understand his intentions but I would be fuming at my OH if he did the same. :hugs:
> 
> I love seeing my OH with children. My cousin who is 3 absolutely adores him, and I love seeing them play together. Soon that'll be him with your very own :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I 2 love seeing my DH with chidlren but he has no experience with them so its funny. My friend was over and her daughter 2 years old was in the kitchen and the mom and I were in the living room. DH was in the kitchen cooking so we said just keep an eye. Suddenly we hear bang bang bang and I go what was that and he said " oh she was just opening up all the cabinets and then pulled the pots and pans out" LOL He needs to learn what kids can and can not do :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It sounds like something my DH would do! But out of both of us he's the one with more experience around children. I did help out in a nursery as part of my community work in sixth form, I got bitten by a very angry little girl the first day I went :dohh:Click to expand...

AHAHAH aww im sorry she bit you!!!!!!!! A bit funny tho :shrug:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'morning Essie :flower:
> 
> Yay for 39 weeks!! :yipee: Almost there now :thumbup:
> 
> I feel your pain in respect of time crawling along at the mo'. Just to be on the safe side, I advise you to prepare for going overdue, that way if you're early or on time, it's a nice surprise, but if not, it's not so disappointing. I said for the last couple of months I thought I'd be late but I'm still all antsy even though I was expecting it :shrug:
> 
> Have a lovely girly day :hugs:
> 
> I imagine you're even more frustrated than me at the slow passage of time currently. I'm trying to prepare myself for being overdue. Rationally I know most first babies are, and due dates are an estimate rather than a definite date, but I know that in reality time is going to drag and I'll probably be sitting here still moaning in 3 weeks time.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you feel any different??? You may not go over your time. Not all 1st time moms do. A lot do but not all. I think we will see your lovely daughter in a weeks time!!! And Kit we will see yellow baby in the next couple days!!!Click to expand...

I've had niggles and cramps here and there, nothing regular. When baby was monitored the other day the machine was picking up small contractions, but again they weren't regular. I think my little lady is happy hanging out in there at the moment, but we'll see what happens in the next week :shrug:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> My friend from the running group I was in and her two twin girls came round for the afternoon - 'twas nuvly :cloud9: OH was in his element running round the house with them, taking them to feed Shrub and just generally being a big kid himself :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you've had time to think and are feeling a bit better about the situation with your OH, sorry to hear about his health issues. I hope its something that can be resolved and doesn't turn out to be too serious. I can understand his intentions but I would be fuming at my OH if he did the same. :hugs:
> 
> I love seeing my OH with children. My cousin who is 3 absolutely adores him, and I love seeing them play together. Soon that'll be him with your very own :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I 2 love seeing my DH with chidlren but he has no experience with them so its funny. My friend was over and her daughter 2 years old was in the kitchen and the mom and I were in the living room. DH was in the kitchen cooking so we said just keep an eye. Suddenly we hear bang bang bang and I go what was that and he said " oh she was just opening up all the cabinets and then pulled the pots and pans out" LOL He needs to learn what kids can and can not do :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It sounds like something my DH would do! But out of both of us he's the one with more experience around children. I did help out in a nursery as part of my community work in sixth form, I got bitten by a very angry little girl the first day I went :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAH aww im sorry she bit you!!!!!!!! A bit funny tho :shrug:Click to expand...

I did find it funny, after the initial shock at being bitten by her. She quickly became my favourite child there, even though she was a grumpy little girl, she looked so cute pouting away all the time :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hair pics please Missy

I just took some when I was in the bathroom doing my make up! Though to be honest it hasn't changed all that much, after long deliberation with my mum and dh we decided I'd regret not being able to tie it back for sport and LO so I just had all the nasty dry ends trimmed:thumbup: Will post soon...

Kit I'm sorry to hear that about dh, hope it's all ok:hugs:


----------



## addie25

OO I feel bad for people with actual addictions bc I feel the neeeeeed to POAS already but NO I must wait till 4 to give it more time!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## addie25

B cant wait to see your hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> OO I feel bad for people with actual addictions bc I feel the neeeeeed to POAS already but NO I must wait till 4 to give it more time!!!!!!!!:wacko:

haha i pee'd on at least 50 hpt in feb/march:rofl:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> oo i feel bad for people with actual addictions bc i feel the neeeeeed to poas already but no i must wait till 4 to give it more time!!!!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> haha i pee'd on at least 50 hpt in feb/march:rofl:Click to expand...

lol i have spent about $200 this month on hpt!!!!!!!! Today was my last box.


----------



## addie25

I DO NOT THINK I CAN WAIT TILL 4 I REALLLLLLY HAVE TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOO.:loo:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'morning Essie :flower:
> 
> Yay for 39 weeks!! :yipee: Almost there now :thumbup:
> 
> I feel your pain in respect of time crawling along at the mo'. Just to be on the safe side, I advise you to prepare for going overdue, that way if you're early or on time, it's a nice surprise, but if not, it's not so disappointing. I said for the last couple of months I thought I'd be late but I'm still all antsy even though I was expecting it :shrug:
> 
> Have a lovely girly day :hugs:
> 
> I imagine you're even more frustrated than me at the slow passage of time currently. I'm trying to prepare myself for being overdue. Rationally I know most first babies are, and due dates are an estimate rather than a definite date, but I know that in reality time is going to drag and I'll probably be sitting here still moaning in 3 weeks time.Click to expand...

Oh I do hope you're not still waiting in 3 weeks! I really don't think you will be....and I keep wondering if LittleSpy has produced yet. It sounded like she was fit to pop any moment!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> oo i feel bad for people with actual addictions bc i feel the neeeeeed to poas already but no i must wait till 4 to give it more time!!!!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> haha i pee'd on at least 50 hpt in feb/march:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i have spent about $200 this month on hpt!!!!!!!! Today was my last box.Click to expand...

:shock:

$200?????


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I DO NOT THINK I CAN WAIT TILL 4 I REALLLLLLY HAVE TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOO.:loo:

:haha:

Pee-peeing ones-self wouldn't be a good look really would it?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey turts! :wave: just wanted to do a quick post via the BB. Still no baby kit :wacko: poor thing! Sorry about dh, I hope he's back to 100% in no time! I'm on my way to my uncle's funeral so I won't be on much (not that I ever am on saturdays :haha:) 
hope everyone is enjoying their day today! Ttyl :kiss:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I DO NOT THINK I CAN WAIT TILL 4 I REALLLLLLY HAVE TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOO.:loo:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Pee-peeing ones-self wouldn't be a good look really would it?Click to expand...

HAH NO my legs are crossed it must not happen yet need...more....time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie have u tried dif hpt :) x


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey turts! :wave: just wanted to do a quick post via the BB. Still no baby kit :wacko: poor thing! Sorry about dh, I hope he's back to 100% in no time! I'm on my way to my uncle's funeral so I won't be on much (not that I ever am on saturdays :haha:)
> hope everyone is enjoying their day today! Ttyl :kiss:[/QU
> 
> I am so sorry about your uncle :hugs:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie have u tried dif hpt :) x

HMMM now ur making me want to go buy more tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the blue ones and got a light cross and these pink ones. I did a digi but that digi is stubborn :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> oo i feel bad for people with actual addictions bc i feel the neeeeeed to poas already but no i must wait till 4 to give it more time!!!!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> haha i pee'd on at least 50 hpt in feb/march:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i have spent about $200 this month on hpt!!!!!!!! Today was my last box.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> $200?????Click to expand...

Yes shhhhhhhhhh I need :help: :haha:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> I DO NOT THINK I CAN WAIT TILL 4 I REALLLLLLY HAVE TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOO.:loo:

I was thinking it must be hard waiting til 4 if you haven't been since 1030 :wacko:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'morning Essie :flower:
> 
> Yay for 39 weeks!! :yipee: Almost there now :thumbup:
> 
> I feel your pain in respect of time crawling along at the mo'. Just to be on the safe side, I advise you to prepare for going overdue, that way if you're early or on time, it's a nice surprise, but if not, it's not so disappointing. I said for the last couple of months I thought I'd be late but I'm still all antsy even though I was expecting it :shrug:
> 
> Have a lovely girly day :hugs:
> 
> I imagine you're even more frustrated than me at the slow passage of time currently. I'm trying to prepare myself for being overdue. Rationally I know most first babies are, and due dates are an estimate rather than a definite date, but I know that in reality time is going to drag and I'll probably be sitting here still moaning in 3 weeks time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I do hope you're not still waiting in 3 weeks! I really don't think you will be....and I keep wondering if LittleSpy has produced yet. It sounded like she was fit to pop any moment!Click to expand...

I was wondering how she is, it did sound like her doctor said any moment.


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I DO NOT THINK I CAN WAIT TILL 4 I REALLLLLLY HAVE TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOO.:loo:
> 
> I was thinking it must be hard waiting til 4 if you haven't been since 1030 :wacko:Click to expand...

OH it is very hard I may have to make it 3 :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie have u tried dif hpt :) x
> 
> HMMM now ur making me want to go buy more tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the blue ones and got a light cross and these pink ones. I did a digi but that digi is stubborn :growlmad:Click to expand...

try dif test ignore digi there pants :haha: and aviod blue :) x
the reason why i say cos i did ic and they were much darker then frer x


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie have u tried dif hpt :) x
> 
> HMMM now ur making me want to go buy more tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the blue ones and got a light cross and these pink ones. I did a digi but that digi is stubborn :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> try dif test ignore digi there pants :haha: and aviod blue :) x
> the reason why i say cos i did ic and they were much darker then frer xClick to expand...

The pink test i have is supposed to be one of the best ones so hopefully it is accurate!!!!!!! And yes I hate blue tests they are tossers (does that make sense LOL trying to use an English saying) :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:rofl:Tossers lol try FMU hun.whens FM where u are like how many hours?its 1927 here x


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> :rofl:Tossers lol try FMU hun.whens FM where u are like how many hours?its 1927 here x

I used FMU this morning and nowwww I am using late afternoon wee LOL but I have been holding it for hoursssss so hopefully it gives me nice results :haha: It's 3:30pm here.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hair pic! Gotta go! In a huge rush and dh is nagging me to get a move on!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







045.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Hair pics! Gotta go! In a huge rush and dh is nagging me to get a move on!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You look so pretty!!!!!! I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie have u tried dif hpt :) x
> 
> HMMM now ur making me want to go buy more tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the blue ones and got a light cross and these pink ones. I did a digi but that digi is stubborn :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> try dif test ignore digi there pants :haha: and aviod blue :) x
> the reason why i say cos i did ic and they were much darker then frer xClick to expand...
> 
> The pink test i have is supposed to be one of the best ones so hopefully it is accurate!!!!!!! And yes I hate blue tests they are tossers (does that make sense LOL trying to use an English saying) :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: blue tests are tossers :haha:

I nearly wee'd myself just then!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie have u tried dif hpt :) x
> 
> HMMM now ur making me want to go buy more tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the blue ones and got a light cross and these pink ones. I did a digi but that digi is stubborn :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> try dif test ignore digi there pants :haha: and aviod blue :) x
> the reason why i say cos i did ic and they were much darker then frer xClick to expand...
> 
> The pink test i have is supposed to be one of the best ones so hopefully it is accurate!!!!!!! And yes I hate blue tests they are tossers (does that make sense LOL trying to use an English saying) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: blue tests are tossers :haha:
> 
> I nearly wee'd myself just then!Click to expand...

ahaha :haha: don't make me laugh or I really will WEE MYSELF!!!!!!!!! so no I didn't use the word tosser correctly :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just took a pic out coz they were practically the same and it looked goofy seeing 2 pics the same of me:dohh: Have lovely evenings all xxx:kiss:


----------



## Essie

Love the hair B :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just popping in for a bit. Tarq is still so sick. I'm battling to keep him hydrated. He has ketones in his urine, lethargic, vomiting everything. All bad signs. If he doesn't improve a lot during the night we may have to go to hospital :nope:

:nope:sorry Tarq is not improving poor boy, i hope you dont end up at the hospital and he improves over night:hugs:



Sarachka said:


> Funny things from Alex over the last couple of days:
> 
> he says Bebe but doesn't say Sophie so everyone tries to get him to say Sophie. He said it twice and we all clapped but then he was refusing to say it and them James said "say Sophie again and we'll all clap" so Alex said "bebe!! Me clap!!" and gave himself a clap for saying bebe lol
> 
> James: Alex who is number one, mummy or daddy?
> Alex: Zizi!!
> 
> They rang us from the car on the way home bc he'd wanted to talk to Zizi! So I said hi Alex and he said "Zizi, out car now!" bc he wanted to get Out the car. He has this idea that if mummy or daddy are making him do something he doesn't want to so then auntie Zizi can facilitate his rescue lolol. I NUV HIM

:cloud9:Aww he loves auntie zizi:thumbup:, what has OH been upto now? or just been a general bloke?



HollyMonkey said:


> Hair pic! Gotta go! In a huge rush and dh is nagging me to get a move on!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bootiful B:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

OH is being OH ... I got to the bottom of the issue the other night when he was in a terrible mood and I knew he'd messed something up. So he delivers this bad news to me, that indeed quite a large sum of MY money is now lost and gone forever ... and then goes out and leaves me alone all day. No attempt to make me feel better. I just can't hack the loneliness any more.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> OH is being OH ... I got to the bottom of the issue the other night when he was in a terrible mood and I knew he'd messed something up. So he delivers this bad news to me, that indeed quite a large sum of MY money is now lost and gone forever ... and then goes out and leaves me alone all day. No attempt to make me feel better. I just can't hack the loneliness any more.

I am soooo sorry that he would take your money Sarah!!!!!! :hugs: I cant imagine how you feel but im here for you as are all the turtles you are not alone :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hair pic! Gotta go! In a huge rush and dh is nagging me to get a move on!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

corrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you are well fit !!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

be back later, lass who i babysit for has family emergency!


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany - you're simply gorge :cloud9:

Love your new do :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie have u tried dif hpt :) x
> 
> HMMM now ur making me want to go buy more tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the blue ones and got a light cross and these pink ones. I did a digi but that digi is stubborn :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> try dif test ignore digi there pants :haha: and aviod blue :) x
> the reason why i say cos i did ic and they were much darker then frer xClick to expand...
> 
> The pink test i have is supposed to be one of the best ones so hopefully it is accurate!!!!!!! And yes I hate blue tests they are tossers (does that make sense LOL trying to use an English saying) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: blue tests are tossers :haha:
> 
> I nearly wee'd myself just then!Click to expand...
> 
> ahaha :haha: don't make me laugh or I really will WEE MYSELF!!!!!!!!! so no I didn't use the word tosser correctly :shrug:Click to expand...

Well, not entirely :haha: I imagine it's like calling a blue test a douche bag?? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie have u tried dif hpt :) x
> 
> HMMM now ur making me want to go buy more tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the blue ones and got a light cross and these pink ones. I did a digi but that digi is stubborn :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> try dif test ignore digi there pants :haha: and aviod blue :) x
> the reason why i say cos i did ic and they were much darker then frer xClick to expand...
> 
> The pink test i have is supposed to be one of the best ones so hopefully it is accurate!!!!!!! And yes I hate blue tests they are tossers (does that make sense LOL trying to use an English saying) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: blue tests are tossers :haha:
> 
> I nearly wee'd myself just then!Click to expand...
> 
> ahaha :haha: don't make me laugh or I really will WEE MYSELF!!!!!!!!! so no I didn't use the word tosser correctly :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not entirely :haha: I imagine it's like calling a blue test a douche bag?? :shrug:Click to expand...

I think its fair to call a blue test a douche bag :shrug::shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH is being OH ... I got to the bottom of the issue the other night when he was in a terrible mood and I knew he'd messed something up. So he delivers this bad news to me, that indeed quite a large sum of MY money is now lost and gone forever ... and then goes out and leaves me alone all day. No attempt to make me feel better. I just can't hack the loneliness any more.

Sorry Sezi - nightmare :nope: I guess this is back to the gambling issue or something similar? The worst thing is that he isn't trying to make things better or deal with this at all. It must feel like a very one sided relationship - I can see why that would be lonely. You really need to stop accepting whatever crap he throws at you m'love. It's the only way things will change.

:hug:


----------



## addie25

Ok took a test and it is so faint that it wont show on my camera :cry: I do not think this is my month. Maybe its bc it was not FMU or maybe I am just not.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH is being OH ... I got to the bottom of the issue the other night when he was in a terrible mood and I knew he'd messed something up. So he delivers this bad news to me, that indeed quite a large sum of MY money is now lost and gone forever ... and then goes out and leaves me alone all day. No attempt to make me feel better. I just can't hack the loneliness any more.
> 
> Sorry Sezi - nightmare :nope: I guess this is back to the gambling issue or something similar? The worst thing is that he isn't trying to make things better or deal with this at all. It must feel like a very one sided relationship - I can see why that would be lonely. You really need to stop accepting whatever crap he throws at you m'love. It's the only way things will change.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

I agree with Kit. If you accept it it will continue (not that it is ur fault at allllllll) but if it is an addiction I know a thing or 2 about them. I have a friend that was a gambler and I saw him eventually hit rock bottom (when he lost his wife) and he changed himself around.They eventually got back together when he was not gambling anymore. People need to hit rock bottom before they can rebuild their lives. If you accept it he will not hit rock bottom he will think he can do it over and over again. I am soooo sorry Sarah this must be so hard :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> be back later, lass who i babysit for has family emergency!

Remember and get your extra £5!!!


----------



## poas

Addie, please please please please please please please please try to stop worrying, as Clare said different hpt's may show differently, I used 6 frer which are meant to be shit hot, and yet they all showed so faint that I came on here saying I was waiting for my next chemical pregnancy.
Now, it may be that you are not pregnant, and that would be a huge blow, BUT normally, you would have no kind of line, and you still are so early on-I got my 'proper' bfp on a digi on the 14th of jan....that was 18dpo, so I would think even with ivf you are testing a bit early?
Kit......I am sending you a virtual contraction via cyberspace to get you started, this waiting is too much-I think you should stop being so selfish now and share your bebe with us :)


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Addie, please please please please please please please please try to stop worrying, as Clare said different hpt's may show differently, I used 6 frer which are meant to be shit hot, and yet they all showed so faint that I came on here saying I was waiting for my next chemical pregnancy.
> Now, it may be that you are not pregnant, and that would be a huge blow, BUT normally, you would have no kind of line, and you still are so early on-I got my 'proper' bfp on a digi on the 14th of jan....that was 18dpo, so I would think even with ivf you are testing a bit early?
> Kit......I am sending you a virtual contraction via cyberspace to get you started, this waiting is too much-I think you should stop being so selfish now and share your bebe with us :)

Glad to hear you were 18 dpo that gives me hope. Maybe it is bc its not FMU n its 2 early. Still a bit of a blow to see a line that is practically not there this afternoon when this morning it was faint but perfectly visable.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ok took a test and it is so faint that it wont show on my camera :cry: I do not think this is my month. Maybe its bc it was not FMU or maybe I am just not.

addie - remember, the normal rules do not apply to your situation so it was a long shot expecting a second test within one day so early since your implantation took place would be noticeably darker. I am still optimistic that you're preggy because I can't imagine why else you would get lines on those tests - no matter how faint. We'll know for sure on Monday :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok took a test and it is so faint that it wont show on my camera :cry: I do not think this is my month. Maybe its bc it was not FMU or maybe I am just not.
> 
> addie - remember, the normal rules do not apply to your situation so it was a long shot expecting a second test within one day so early since your implantation took place would be noticeably darker. I am still optimistic that you're preggy because I can't imagine why else you would get lines on those tests - no matter how faint. We'll know for sure on Monday :hugs:Click to expand...

Can't wait till Monday this 2ww is torture because of these lines!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Addie, please please please please please please please please try to stop worrying, as Clare said different hpt's may show differently, I used 6 frer which are meant to be shit hot, and yet they all showed so faint that I came on here saying I was waiting for my next chemical pregnancy.
> Now, it may be that you are not pregnant, and that would be a huge blow, BUT normally, you would have no kind of line, and you still are so early on-I got my 'proper' bfp on a digi on the 14th of jan....that was 18dpo, so I would think even with ivf you are testing a bit early?
> Kit......I am sending you a virtual contraction via cyberspace to get you started, this waiting is too much-I think you should stop being so selfish now and share your bebe with us :)

:-= *waits patiently for cyber contraction*

:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok took a test and it is so faint that it wont show on my camera :cry: I do not think this is my month. Maybe its bc it was not FMU or maybe I am just not.
> 
> addie - remember, the normal rules do not apply to your situation so it was a long shot expecting a second test within one day so early since your implantation took place would be noticeably darker. I am still optimistic that you're preggy because I can't imagine why else you would get lines on those tests - no matter how faint. We'll know for sure on Monday :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait till Monday this 2ww is torture because of these lines!Click to expand...

I know, it must be painful having this wait, but it'll be Monday before you know it - honest :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

hey kit when my sis and I were young we LOVED sitting on a pillow inside a sleeping bag and sliding down the stairs. I'm pretty sure this could work for you


----------



## addie25

Thanks KIT! I KNOW I will be so busy tomorrow in NYC then it will be Monday. Time will fly by. Hopefully they call me Monday with results!!!

Sarah how funny!!! I did that as well as a child!!!!! It is a lot of fun!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:
Believe it or not, my sis and I used to do this exact thing when we were young too!


----------



## TrinityMom

Turtles I must be off to bed...and hopefully Tarq sleeps tonight and we're not changing multiple sheets tonight

I started alternating 3 homoeopathic remedies every 15 minutes and he has kept water down so FINGERS CROSSED. Otherwise we'll have to try rectal rehydration before a drip tomorrow :wacko: Don't think he'll like that much

B your hair looks stunning and you are just beautiful. The picture of Parisian chic :thumbup:

Kit, I'll send a few cybercontractions and oxytocin your way too. And I hope all turns out ok with DH's health

Sez, sorry about OH :nope: I echo what Kit says

Addie, here's wishing you strong lines tomorrow :flower:

Goodnight all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Turtles I must be off to bed...and hopefully Tarq sleeps tonight and we're not changing multiple sheets tonight
> 
> I started alternating 3 homoeopathic remedies every 15 minutes and he has kept water down so FINGERS CROSSED. Otherwise we'll have to try rectal rehydration before a drip tomorrow :wacko: Don't think he'll like that much
> 
> B your hair looks stunning and you are just beautiful. The picture of Parisian chic :thumbup:
> 
> Kit, I'll send a few cybercontractions and oxytocin your way too. And I hope all turns out ok with DH's health
> 
> Sex, sorry about OH :nope: I echo what Kit says
> 
> Addie, here's wishing you strong lines tomorrow :flower:
> 
> Goodnight all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs: and let us know how Tarq is in the AM.


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks and goodnight Trin - I'm crossing everything for Tarq's speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## addie25

OK ladies off to dinner with DH,my brother, sister-in-law and some friends. Be back later. Have a lovely night!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Whoah!

Just had a quick dash up to the labour ward as I rang them quickly to ask for advice on the baby not moving so much today - they said go up, so we did and we're just back! Baby is fine and it was reassuring to hear the little heart beating away. No major panics or anything, but I'm further reassured by how seriously they took my call - no fobbing off at all :thumbup: I had a lovely MW too who says she'll see us on Monday after the sweep....well, would be nice but I won't hold my breath :winkwink:

Good night everyone, me and "lazy boy" are off to bed now.

Night night/happy days everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Kit im so glad all is ok and they took ur call so seriously:thumbup:Have a nice sleep and tell lazy boy to start dancing around it's time to come out!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I honestly couldn't sleep without checking in on Kit! Glad all's well:hugs:

We played that too Sarachka, called *Bompity Down the Stairs *in our family:thumbup:

Fab evening, not toooo drunkoid :drunk: Yummo food:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Still can't sleep, question for Addie, can the drugs you take for IVF give you false positives? 

I think you're preggo though:happydance:

Ginge you're up late!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah i know, just got back from sprog sitting and i only asked for £10 as it was short notice and a family emergency involving stepdad and mum not very pretty :nope: all is well now though and B I also had to check on kit before sleeping :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Still can't sleep, question for Addie, can the drugs you take for IVF give you false positives?
> 
> I think you're preggo though:happydance:
> 
> Ginge you're up late!!

No they r all out of my system I asked my doctor. It's been 16 days since my last hormone shot and takes about 8 to 10 days for it to leave ur system. I was sureeee to ask my doctor that bc I didnt want to test If I was going to get all excited for nothing.


----------



## LittleSpy

Kit -- So glad all is well! I've heard time and time again baby stops moving as much right before and during labor! Fx for you!


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning I'm up early ready for a darts comp in coventry!!!

Kit I'm glad you feel reassured lovely + remember its nearly the 12th now !!
I forgot to say yesterday I hope DH is going to be ok in the long running with the health issue at least he actually got off his butt and went to get help NOW COME ON FINLEY out for tues !!!!

Addie its nearly monday have a fab day in NYC 

Sezi I honestly know how you feel hopefully the wake up call will come soon for him remember I'm here pm or txt too

Catch u laters alligators xx

Oh oh TRIN hope lil TARQ is better today


----------



## HollyMonkey

GOOD MORNING PREGGOS AND STRAGGLERS ALL!!:flower::hugs::kiss:

Hey what's Kit gonna be when she pops? And all you other Preggos? New Turtle Mums? Sounds like a pop group made of mums only:haha:

Anyway I hope last night was the night:happydance:

:dance:

:wohoo:

\\:D/

Bet it wasn't though :nope: :cry:

I had the most deliciooooooous cold soup last night that my friend served as a starter, a kind of creamy cucumber and mint affair with slithers of smoked salmon swimming in it. 'Twas nommo:cloud9: I want some for breakfast.

Got to get the house straight this morning for barbecue guests and dh has nabbed the cycling spot so that's nice that he's out having fun on his bike (see how outwardly charitable I can be even when inside I'm :sulk:)

Happy Birthday if it's anyone's birthday:cake:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*SARACHKA* you know my thoughts on the subject of your DH from my pm, I really hope you can work something out:shrug: I think he's taking the piss somewhat but as you know it's so easy to say that from a distance. AND another thing, you were on BnB loads yesterday it being Saturday but I was with my MIL and was sorry to miss you:hugs: And I think you owe us symptoms having posted a whiff of them :flower:

*ADDIE* That's cool about the hormones being out your system, just one of my falling asleep anxieties along with Kit last night:haha: 
:bfp: it is then!:bunny:

*TRIN* How's the little lad today? Lots of get well kisses and wishes for him from me :dust:

*KIT* That must have freaked you out a bit last night, I'm glad everything was fine:thumbup: Hopefully it was the calm before the storm and your next post will announce something!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hee hee do you play darts Hayley?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well better go and do my good wifely duties. Didn't one of you post a statistic about hoovering making the place look 60% tidier? So basically if I hoover it looks like I've done 60% more housework than I actually have :haha:

Laters Gaters, Hope you win at darts Hayley https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/flechettes.gif

XXXXX


----------



## Crunchie

Morning chicks 

I have a day of housework today .... Boo I am not a domestic godess 

Glad all went well kit and the labour ward were so nice .... I have an awful midwife and I have lots of stuff going round my head that I really would like answers for .... I asked her about a birth plan at 28 weeks and she rolled her eyes at me .... Asked for a new midwife so just waiting to hear 

Trin - hope tarq is feeling better 

Have a great day new mummy xxx loving the colourful post monkey x 
Morning all others xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Off to the medical centre with Tarq :cry: Hope they put a drip up on him and don't insist he goes to hospital


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the medical centre with Tarq :cry: Hope they put a drip up on him and don't insist he goes to hospital

I think that sounds like a good plan, poor Tarq. Let us know how he gets on:thumbup: Is he still vomiting, because presumably they can give him something to stop him throwing up too?:shrug: Poor boy:nope: Good luck:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've given up on tidying, it's impossible with a little trail of destruction in red spotty pyjamas following me around undoing everything I do!:dohh:

Drinking one of my allocated coffees:coffee: It's one of those annoying days where you want to just waft a patch of cloud to one side to make it sunny. It's not fundamentally unpleasant weather, just gloomy cloud cover.:shrug:

Crunchie punchie poo, how do you do?:howdy:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie......:test: i come on here to see ur bfp :smug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Off to the medical centre with Tarq :cry: Hope they put a drip up on him and don't insist he goes to hospital
> 
> I think that sounds like a good plan, poor Tarq. Let us know how he gets on:thumbup: Is he still vomiting, because presumably they can give him something to stop him throwing up too?:shrug: Poor boy:nope: Good luck:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie have u tried dif hpt :) x
> 
> HMMM now ur making me want to go buy more tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the blue ones and got a light cross and these pink ones. I did a digi but that digi is stubborn :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> try dif test ignore digi there pants :haha: and aviod blue :) x
> the reason why i say cos i did ic and they were much darker then frer xClick to expand...
> 
> The pink test i have is supposed to be one of the best ones so hopefully it is accurate!!!!!!! And yes I hate blue tests they are tossers (does that make sense LOL trying to use an English saying) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: blue tests are tossers :haha:
> 
> I nearly wee'd myself just then!Click to expand...
> 
> ahaha :haha: don't make me laugh or I really will WEE MYSELF!!!!!!!!! so no I didn't use the word tosser correctly :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not entirely :haha: I imagine it's like calling a blue test a douche bag?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think its fair to call a blue test a douche bag :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

i actually LOL :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the medical centre with Tarq :cry: Hope they put a drip up on him and don't insist he goes to hospital

Oh poor thing xxx hope he is feeling better after the drip x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just ordered my stash of opks and hpts for my holiday!:dance: I've never exercised my poas addiction in a campsite before:haha: I'm going to have to be really surreptitious, how fun!!:ninja:

Oh my Addie that was hilarious you calling blue dye tests tossers:rofl:

They are though, complete tossers!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I've given up on tidying, it's impossible with a little trail of destruction in red spotty pyjamas following me around undoing everything I do!:dohh:
> 
> Drinking one of my allocated coffees:coffee: It's one of those annoying days where you want to just waft a patch of cloud to one side to make it sunny. It's not fundamentally unpleasant weather, just gloomy cloud cover.:shrug:
> 
> Crunchie punchie poo, how do you do?:howdy:

I am watching a program about compulsive hoarders .... It makes me feel lots better about my shortcomings at being a shit housework wife ! 

No projects today my love ???


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie......:test: i come on here to see ur bfp :smug:

Hi lovely. It's 450am so I am goig back to bed but I took a test and it's just like the last one I posted. I don't think I'll take another test I'm starting to get :cry: don't get y it's so light just going to wait for blood test tomorrow but won't hold my breath. I feel it can be good news maybe but part of me is not that confident with these little lines that don't get darker.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just ordered my stash of opks and hpts for my holiday!:dance: I've never exercised my poas addiction in a campsite before:haha: I'm going to have to be really surreptitious, how fun!!:ninja:
> 
> Oh my Addie that was hilarious you calling blue dye tests tossers:rofl:
> 
> They are though, complete tossers!!

Yay I love a good stash!!!!! :happydance: as long as they are not filled with TOSSER products like my stash :haha:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the medical centre with Tarq :cry: Hope they put a drip up on him and don't insist he goes to hospital

I hope all goes well:hugs:


----------



## addie25

B I just read back a bit. My doctor said all hormones should have left my body well over a week ago. I have taken a test where I got a complete negative no line so I was happy to see that ( meaning no fake hormone) but I am getting suspicious with these lines they r not cooperating lol! I'll just see tomorrow I m hoping they lead to a Bfp but not fully expecting them 2 since they r staying light.


----------



## babyhopes2010

we shall all wait together when do u get ur bT results.in uk time lol x


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> we shall all wait together when do u get ur bT results.in uk time lol x

Tomorrow night maybe( ur time) or Tuesday Afternoon.


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :flower:

Still haven't popped :nope: and thanks so much all for your support about our little escapade to the labour ward last night - 'twas rather alarming but necessary - you just can't take chances eh?

Let's see what I've missed........ :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Still haven't popped :nope: and thanks so much all for your support about our little escapade to the labour ward last night - 'twas rather alarming but necessary - you just can't take chances eh?
> 
> Let's see what I've missed........ :hugs:

Hi kit!!!!!!!!! It's 5am so I'm going back to :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Kit -- So glad all is well! I've heard time and time again baby stops moving as much right before and during labor! Fx for you!

Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let this be the case LS....what's happening with you?? Keep thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Still haven't popped :nope: and thanks so much all for your support about our little escapade to the labour ward last night - 'twas rather alarming but necessary - you just can't take chances eh?
> 
> Let's see what I've missed........ :hugs:
> 
> Hi kit!!!!!!!!! It's 5am so I'm going back to :sleep:Click to expand...

Oh my...you're awake so early :wacko: Yes, go back for a couple more hours so as you can enjoy your day in NYC :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've given up on tidying, it's impossible with a little trail of destruction in red spotty pyjamas following me around undoing everything I do!:dohh:
> 
> Drinking one of my allocated coffees:coffee: It's one of those annoying days where you want to just waft a patch of cloud to one side to make it sunny. It's not fundamentally unpleasant weather, just gloomy cloud cover.:shrug:
> 
> Crunchie punchie poo, how do you do?:howdy:
> 
> I am watching a program about compulsive hoarders .... It makes me feel lots better about my shortcomings at being a shit housework wife !
> 
> No projects today my love ???Click to expand...

Hostessing:haha: Guests arriving in 30 mins:argh: Still in my pyjamas and still haven't hoovered:blush: Done some food and dressed Holly though:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh and bought opks and hpts on line so that's the important things done:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

KIiiiT!:trouble:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hee hee do you play darts Hayley?

Lol no its OH's hobby I just come along for support and a break from Reece !!

That soup sounds nommy last night B


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the medical centre with Tarq :cry: Hope they put a drip up on him and don't insist he goes to hospital

Poor Tarq - hope they administer some fluids and things start evening out for the wee soul :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

22 weeks pot pic 

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8426/img00090201107101028.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've given up on tidying, it's impossible with a little trail of destruction in red spotty pyjamas following me around undoing everything I do!:dohh:
> 
> Drinking one of my allocated coffees:coffee: It's one of those annoying days where you want to just waft a patch of cloud to one side to make it sunny. It's not fundamentally unpleasant weather, just gloomy cloud cover.:shrug:
> 
> Crunchie punchie poo, how do you do?:howdy:
> 
> I am watching a program about compulsive hoarders .... It makes me feel lots better about my shortcomings at being a shit housework wife !
> 
> No projects today my love ???Click to expand...
> 
> Hostessing:haha: Guests arriving in 30 mins:argh: Still in my pyjamas and still haven't hoovered:blush: Done some food and dressed Holly though:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:

You're such a fly by the seat of your pyjamas kind of gal eh? :winkwink: Hope it all goes well :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gotta go lovelies and see to this hostessing business:thumbup: It's been a good weekend for putting my new perfume on:haha:

Addie do another one when you're more awake and POST PIC!!

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> KIiiiT!:trouble:

:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> 22 weeks pot pic
> 
> https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8426/img00090201107101028.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Awwww, you look fab Clare - it's such a lovely perfect bump you have :kiss: Are you well?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've given up on tidying, it's impossible with a little trail of destruction in red spotty pyjamas following me around undoing everything I do!:dohh:
> 
> Drinking one of my allocated coffees:coffee: It's one of those annoying days where you want to just waft a patch of cloud to one side to make it sunny. It's not fundamentally unpleasant weather, just gloomy cloud cover.:shrug:
> 
> Crunchie punchie poo, how do you do?:howdy:
> 
> I am watching a program about compulsive hoarders .... It makes me feel lots better about my shortcomings at being a shit housework wife !
> 
> No projects today my love ???Click to expand...
> 
> Hostessing:haha: Guests arriving in 30 mins:argh: Still in my pyjamas and still haven't hoovered:blush: Done some food and dressed Holly though:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You're such a fly by the seat of your pyjamas kind of gal eh? :winkwink: Hope it all goes well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks but shouldn't you be having a baby Kit? I :brat::hissy::brat: to be a Turtle Aunt:growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

here nakie bump :haha: its huge :shock:
ok heres mine lol

22 weeks pot pic 

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8426/img00090201107101028.jpg
https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5834/22wku.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've given up on tidying, it's impossible with a little trail of destruction in red spotty pyjamas following me around undoing everything I do!:dohh:
> 
> Drinking one of my allocated coffees:coffee: It's one of those annoying days where you want to just waft a patch of cloud to one side to make it sunny. It's not fundamentally unpleasant weather, just gloomy cloud cover.:shrug:
> 
> Crunchie punchie poo, how do you do?:howdy:
> 
> I am watching a program about compulsive hoarders .... It makes me feel lots better about my shortcomings at being a shit housework wife !
> 
> No projects today my love ???Click to expand...
> 
> Hostessing:haha: Guests arriving in 30 mins:argh: Still in my pyjamas and still haven't hoovered:blush: Done some food and dressed Holly though:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You're such a fly by the seat of your pyjamas kind of gal eh? :winkwink: Hope it all goes well :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but shouldn't you be having a baby Kit? I :brat::hissy::brat: to be a Turtle Aunt:growlmad:Click to expand...

I know, I know.....I'm doing my bestest Aunty B :wacko:


----------



## poas

Just popped in to check on Kit, we are taking the kids and my parents to a steam train place today where the kids and men can ride up and down on steam trains, and me and my mum can drink tea and eat scones :) yummy! 
Hope everyone has a good sunday,will be back later to check, <<<<<<<^^^^^^^>>>>>>>that was a contraction for you Kit, hope it works


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Just popped in to check on Kit, we are taking the kids and my parents to a steam train place today where the kids and men can ride up and down on steam trains, and me and my mum can drink tea and eat scones :) yummy!
> Hope everyone has a good sunday,will be back later to check, <<<<<<<^^^^^^^>>>>>>>that was a contraction for you Kit, hope it works

:haha:

Thanks Lissy - didn't need the epidural for that one :winkwink:

Have a great day - sounds like fun :flower:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> here nakie bump :haha: its huge :shock:
> ok heres mine lol
> 
> 22 weeks pot pic
> 
> https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8426/img00090201107101028.jpg
> https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5834/22wku.jpg

Lovely bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ten-Month-Mamas/110067179067769

This is an interesting take on being overdue - some great advice and support! Just in case anyone else ends up in my gang!


----------



## new mummy2010

Still nothing Kit?

I have lots of pelvic pain and hip pain and pressure today but it must be his bottom as he is defo still breech


----------



## addie25

Tried a different brand of test and same poooo pooo answer light line!!! And digi thought it would be more bold and yelled NO!!!! :shrug: ahhh guess just have to wait.


----------



## Essie

Just popping in on DH phone. 

Kit - glad everything is okay with lil yellow. It's a horrible feeling when you haven't felt them move much isn't it? Glad the mw was nice, did the monitor pick up any contractions?

Trin - hope all is okay with Tarq :hugs:

B - have fun with your hostessing :thumbup:

Addie - sorry your lines aren't getting any darker, but (I think it was kit who said) maybe it's a bit different with the IVF. You have your bloods tomorrow so that'll give a definite. I can see lines on all the ones you've posted so keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## addie25

My hair has a lot of curls ( I iron it daily) today tho I let it dry wet n ran to the store to get my new HPT tests. I go upstairs after my pooo fk answer and dh goes "oh u look beautiful" n I say" by beautiful do u mean mad" and he said "YES" my hair is a mess all puffed out with unmanaged curls n I'm bitching about HPT tests lol . I ran out this morning without saying where I was going but after seeing the hair and hearing the rant he said he knew I was buying more tests n I should just practice patience In the next 24 hours lol! Me be patient:haha: he knows I can not he had a Smirk on when he was saying it!!!


----------



## addie25

Being bored n anxious is dangerous I just tied my hair back and cut some of the bottom off bc dead ends were bothering me :shrug:someone come on bc I wnd up with short hair!!!!

Ok dh n I r heading out to city hour n half car ride need some turtle chatter.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Off to the medical centre with Tarq :cry: Hope they put a drip up on him and don't insist he goes to hospital
> 
> I think that sounds like a good plan, poor Tarq. Let us know how he gets on:thumbup: Is he still vomiting, because presumably they can give him something to stop him throwing up too?:shrug: Poor boy:nope: Good luck:hugs:Click to expand...

He was still vomiting this morning. He's been on Stemetil supps since Friday but they've made no difference. The people at the medical centre was very nice. He had a lovely doctor who dripped him and allowed us to stay for 2 hours while it went in. I found out form one of the nurses that his son died in a car accident :cry: Poor man, he was so nice.

He reckons Tarq has Coxsackievirus, which I had my suspicions about because the rash was on the palms and soles of his feet too. And clever dr, I didn't even have to argue with him about not having antibiotics. I like this man :thumbup:

We're home now. He's had 500ml iv, now we have to keep fluids down


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just ordered my stash of opks and hpts for my holiday!:dance: I've never exercised my poas addiction in a campsite before:haha: I'm going to have to be really surreptitious, how fun!!:ninja:
> 
> Oh my Addie that was hilarious you calling blue dye tests tossers:rofl:
> 
> They are though, complete tossers!!

You'll have to take a Sheewee and your fancy candle glass to pee in :haha:


----------



## addie25

I'm glad your home and the doctor was so kind :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Being bored n anxious is dangerous I just tied my hair back and cut some of the bottom off bc dead ends were bothering me :shrug:someone come on bc I wnd up with short hair!!!!
> 
> Ok dh n I r heading out to city hour n half car ride need some turtle chatter.

It may be that you are carrying twins, in which case they implant later and so hcg would still be low


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ten-Month-Mamas/110067179067769
> 
> This is an interesting take on being overdue - some great advice and support! Just in case anyone else ends up in my gang!

That's a brilliant page, thanks :thumbup: I'm going to refer my moms to that

The dutch say the best time for a sweep is 41+3. My midwife had 43 week pregnancies with all her kids


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Being bored n anxious is dangerous I just tied my hair back and cut some of the bottom off bc dead ends were bothering me :shrug:someone come on bc I wnd up with short hair!!!!
> 
> Ok dh n I r heading out to city hour n half car ride need some turtle chatter.
> 
> It may be that you are carrying twins, in which case they implant later and so hcg would still be lowClick to expand...

Really? That's interesting that twins produce less hcg. That would b amazing I just can't wait till my test tomorrow. N if I'm not I want my doctor to give me an explanation for these faint lines.


----------



## mummyApril

I can't take it anymore I'm so scared my son is going to be stillborn from all this stress I just want to run away :(


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I can't take it anymore I'm so scared my son is going to be stillborn from all this stress I just want to run away :(

Oh April ur son is going to born healthy n beautiful!!!:hugs: what's going on?


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I can't take it anymore I'm so scared my son is going to be stillborn from all this stress I just want to run away :(
> 
> Oh April ur son is going to born healthy n beautiful!!!:hugs: what's going on?Click to expand...

baby will be fine and perfect :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Oh April :hugs: baby will be fine. What's going on causing you stress? X


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Just popping in on DH phone.
> 
> Kit - glad everything is okay with lil yellow. It's a horrible feeling when you haven't felt them move much isn't it? Glad the mw was nice, did the monitor pick up any contractions?
> 
> Trin - hope all is okay with Tarq :hugs:
> 
> B - have fun with your hostessing :thumbup:
> 
> Addie - sorry your lines aren't getting any darker, but (I think it was kit who said) maybe it's a bit different with the IVF. You have your bloods tomorrow so that'll give a definite. I can see lines on all the ones you've posted so keeping fingers crossed for you.

Hi Essie - no, the monitor didn't pick up any contractions as far as I'm aware although I'm not sure if she was paying attention to that or not? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Being bored n anxious is dangerous I just tied my hair back and cut some of the bottom off bc dead ends were bothering me :shrug:someone come on bc I wnd up with short hair!!!!
> 
> Ok dh n I r heading out to city hour n half car ride need some turtle chatter.

Oh my addie - hope you're head is not completely clean shaven by now :shock:


----------



## addie25

Kit what's the doctors plan? How long are they going to let u go be4 they induce you?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Off to the medical centre with Tarq :cry: Hope they put a drip up on him and don't insist he goes to hospital
> 
> I think that sounds like a good plan, poor Tarq. Let us know how he gets on:thumbup: Is he still vomiting, because presumably they can give him something to stop him throwing up too?:shrug: Poor boy:nope: Good luck:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He was still vomiting this morning. He's been on Stemetil supps since Friday but they've made no difference. The people at the medical centre was very nice. He had a lovely doctor who dripped him and allowed us to stay for 2 hours while it went in. I found out form one of the nurses that his son died in a car accident :cry: Poor man, he was so nice.
> 
> He reckons Tarq has Coxsackievirus, which I had my suspicions about because the rash was on the palms and soles of his feet too. And clever dr, I didn't even have to argue with him about not having antibiotics. I like this man :thumbup:
> 
> We're home now. He's had 500ml iv, now we have to keep fluids downClick to expand...

I've never even heard of that illness Trin. 

How's he doing since his IV fluids?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I can't take it anymore I'm so scared my son is going to be stillborn from all this stress I just want to run away :(

Ahh now, that's not going to happen lovely..but what's stressing you so badly?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit what's the doctors plan? How long are they going to let u go be4 they induce you?

Well, I'll see the midwife tomorrow at which time she'll offer me a sweep and probably discuss booking me in for induction. They don't normally leave you any later than 42 weeks, so 8 days more being pregnant at the most I'd say.


----------



## addie25

Ok so not much longer!!!!

So this coffee tour is interesting. Went in Brooklyn n about to go to Manhattan.Brooklyn is not as bad as I thought just a bunch of nice hippies.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi ladies! :hi: 10:34 am here. In bed on the phone before I have to get busy. We'll be having company in a couple of hours to celebrate dss's b-day which means more yummy cake :happydance: 
Kit and comfy yellow :wave: talk about suspense! Hope you r well and not too frustrated with baby's tardiness. :hugs:
Addie what time is your appt tomorrow? I had to lol at the mental picture of a mad curly hair woman going looney over HPT's :haha:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: 10:34 am here. In bed on the phone before I have to get busy. We'll be having company in a couple of hours to celebrate dss's b-day which means more yummy cake :happydance:
> Kit and comfy yellow :wave: talk about suspense! Hope you r well and not too frustrated with baby's tardiness. :hugs:
> Addie what time is your appt tomorrow? I had to lol at the mental picture of a mad curly hair woman going looney over HPT's :haha:

Lol the people at the store were prob thinking who is his crazy lady!!!! And KIT I didn't shave my head yet lol:haha: but dh thinks ive lost my marbles he goes " did u seriously just give urself a haircut" :haha:
A few years ago I tried to give myself a side bang :shrug: didn't pan out :dohh: I just did a little trim today :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I go at 7am for blood test hopefully they call me in the late morning or afternoon and don't make me wait till Tuesday.


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit will you except the sweep?

How was the bbq B ? or are you on your lurkberry still hostessing?

Addie i have a good feeling about tomorrow for you

April what is wrong lovely?


----------



## addie25

Thank god we r leaving Brooklyn. The hippies r 2 much for DH he keeps pointing n laughing at different outfits!!! I keep saying " were not in a zoo!!!" I mean they r dressed in interesting costumes but you cant point! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Omg the pointing has not stopped. We r in Manhattan now. Lots of odd people in NYC. I lived here till I was 8 I'm curious how I would have turned out if I was here as a teen. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I go at 7am for blood test hopefully they call me in the late morning or afternoon and don't make me wait till Tuesday.

Oooo, they can't make us wait a whole day surely????


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Kit will you except the sweep?
> 
> How was the bbq B ? or are you on your lurkberry still hostessing?
> 
> Addie i have a good feeling about tomorrow for you
> 
> April what is wrong lovely?

I'm thinking I will accept the sweep Hayls.....as far as intervention goes, it's unpleasant but not chemical inducement, so it might be worth a try :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

kit_cat said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Kit -- So glad all is well! I've heard time and time again baby stops moving as much right before and during labor! Fx for you!
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let this be the case LS....what's happening with you?? Keep thinking about you :hugs:Click to expand...


Nothing's really happening with me. It's nearly 2pm Sunday so it looks like my doc was wrong about me not making it through the weekend. Shame! July 11, 2011 sounds like a good birth date though, yes? :flower:

I had a CRAZY baby all night. It took me hours and hours to get to sleep because she wouldn't stop wiggling. That's really unusual for her, she's generally very quiet at night (good baby!). But today so far she's been pretty still. She's probably just worn out from her all night dance party but I have my hopes up something will happen over the next day or so.


----------



## addie25

Littlespy hi! Sounds like baby's trying to get out :haha:

Ugh I just realized I'm supposed to go shopping with my MIL tomorrow but I don't want to go till after the doc calls me bc I don't want her with me when he calls!!! I have to find a way to stall her till late afternoon!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit will you except the sweep?
> 
> How was the bbq B ? or are you on your lurkberry still hostessing?
> 
> Addie i have a good feeling about tomorrow for you
> 
> April what is wrong lovely?
> 
> I'm thinking I will accept the sweep Hayls.....as far as intervention goes, it's unpleasant but not chemical inducement, so it might be worth a try :shrug:Click to expand...

What's a sweep???


----------



## addie25

Yay look what I just read!!!

IVF pregnancies generally have lower hCG levels than other pregnancies. The theory is that non-IVF pregnancies implant sooner, thereby having more time to generate hCG than a transferred embryo would.


----------



## addie25

Initial hCG levels are lower in pregnancies achieved through a day 5 embryo transfer than in those resulting from a day 3 transfer.

Double yay I was a day 5 transfer I have more hope now!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello fwends, just seen off our last guest, and I'm just polishing off the last of the apple pie :thumbup: It was really fun, a great giggle and a bit of wine glugged and a nice walk, and mini munkie had a great time. It was the Portugese lady and her baby husband :haha: yeah good giggles we had today! 

It's been quiet here today, everyone having a nice day apart from Trin? How's Tarq getting on? 

I'm slobbing in front of the tv on my lurkberry now but may rouse myself just enough to pick up my knitting needles. I really don't think I have the force though :nope:

If I were you overly preggos I'd be inclined to wait until the 14th now, Bastille Day, so you always have a National Holiday, but then I live in France, may be pointless for you girls :haha:

OoOoooOooo Tour de France highlights on tv :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Kit -- So glad all is well! I've heard time and time again baby stops moving as much right before and during labor! Fx for you!
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let this be the case LS....what's happening with you?? Keep thinking about you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing's really happening with me. It's nearly 2pm Sunday so it looks like my doc was wrong about me not making it through the weekend. Shame! July 11, 2011 sounds like a good birth date though, yes? :flower:
> 
> I had a CRAZY baby all night. It took me hours and hours to get to sleep because she wouldn't stop wiggling. That's really unusual for her, she's generally very quiet at night (good baby!). But today so far she's been pretty still. She's probably just worn out from her all night dance party but I have my hopes up something will happen over the next day or so.Click to expand...

Ooh! My friend said that she noticed her baby was extremely active the day before her waters broke!! Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit will you except the sweep?
> 
> How was the bbq B ? or are you on your lurkberry still hostessing?
> 
> Addie i have a good feeling about tomorrow for you
> 
> April what is wrong lovely?
> 
> I'm thinking I will accept the sweep Hayls.....as far as intervention goes, it's unpleasant but not chemical inducement, so it might be worth a try :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> What's a sweep???Click to expand...

It's when the doctor or midwife irritates the membrane at the neck of the womb which in turn may or may not kick start labour. It's done via ones lady garden and is not the most pleasant thing so I'm told :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Munkie :wave:

Sounds like you had a thoroughly jolly day...glad you enjoyed, now rest your weary hostessing self :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Initial hCG levels are lower in pregnancies achieved through a day 5 embryo transfer than in those resulting from a day 3 transfer.
> 
> Double yay I was a day 5 transfer I have more hope now!!

:happydance: Yay you can cool your pants now. Can we have a pic of today's line?:flower: Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Initial hCG levels are lower in pregnancies achieved through a day 5 embryo transfer than in those resulting from a day 3 transfer.
> 
> Double yay I was a day 5 transfer I have more hope now!!
> 
> :happydance: Yay you can cool your pants now. Can we have a pic of today's line?:flower: PleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaseClick to expand...

Sure thing! I'm in NYC now so I'll send it when I get home on my computer!:thumbup:

Oh kit i have heard of that. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Ladies!!!

I am home! We got home yesterday evening and oh it was soo nice to shower in my shower and take a nap in my bed! Although, I will say my hips are sore again this morning, so I think the air mattress was doing me worlds of good because it is softer than my mattress at home.

BUT! The most exciting thing about yesterday!!!

I GOT TURTLE MAIL!!!! :dance: From our very own dear sweet Kit!!!

I will post pictures when I upload the camping ones, but for now we are off to fetch our boy dog from the kennel. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies. :wave: 

Addie, good news about the low hcg in ivf pregnancies. :thumbup:

B, glad you had fun. :) 

LittleSpy, getting close.

Kit, I had a sweep with youngest Lo and I didn't feel much of anything. :shrug: it also didn't work for me though. 

Trin, I hope Tarq gets better soon, I'm glad you got a doc that minded your preferences. :flower:

April, what's going on with you lovey? I'm a bit worried. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

DH said I should wee be4 we drive home bc it's a long drive butttttt guess why I won't!!!!!!!! I must hold it to POAS when I get home!!!!!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I am home! We got home yesterday evening and oh it was soo nice to shower in my shower and take a nap in my bed! Although, I will say my hips are sore again this morning, so I think the air mattress was doing me worlds of good because it is softer than my mattress at home.
> 
> BUT! The most exciting thing about yesterday!!!
> 
> I GOT TURTLE MAIL!!!! :dance: From our very own dear sweet Kit!!!
> 
> I will post pictures when I upload the camping ones, but for now we are off to fetch our boy dog from the kennel. :thumbup:


Yay welcome home!!!!

Molly I know I have some hope now for my faint lines!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I am home! We got home yesterday evening and oh it was soo nice to shower in my shower and take a nap in my bed! Although, I will say my hips are sore again this morning, so I think the air mattress was doing me worlds of good because it is softer than my mattress at home.
> 
> BUT! The most exciting thing about yesterday!!!
> 
> I GOT TURTLE MAIL!!!! :dance: From our very own dear sweet Kit!!!
> 
> I will post pictures when I upload the camping ones, but for now we are off to fetch our boy dog from the kennel. :thumbup:

Welcome back Luna my lovely. We look forward to some glorious camping pics :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*Hi Ladies!!!! Sorry I've been AWOL. Yesterday as I mentioned I was in a shitty mood with OH as usual lol but this morning he's been a gem, we spent the day BBQing at the local lakes again with all his crazy gypsie friends. I took my fancypants camera and had fun playing with one of my long angle lenses I haven't used for a good few years. All the kids were demanding I take 4754975847 photos of them!!*

*KIT god are you still here?!?!?!? ;-)*


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Ladies. :wave:
> 
> Addie, good news about the low hcg in ivf pregnancies. :thumbup:
> 
> B, glad you had fun. :)
> 
> LittleSpy, getting close.
> 
> Kit, I had a sweep with youngest Lo and I didn't feel much of anything. :shrug: it also didn't work for me though.
> 
> Trin, I hope Tarq gets better soon, I'm glad you got a doc that minded your preferences. :flower:
> 
> April, what's going on with you lovey? I'm a bit worried. :hugs:

Yay!! You're back :yipee: Tell us about the wedding :flower:

Really Molly..everyone else seems to say a sweep is horrible :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

I know Sezi....just can't get rid of me or my lazy boy baby! :)


----------



## addie25

I kno this is random and off topic but I wish it were Christmas!!! I'm a Christmas lover. Love the lights N jolly people!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I kno this is random and off topic but I wish it were Christmas!!! I'm a Christmas lover. Love the lights N jolly people!!!!

:haha:

Yes, that is indeed random, in fact even more random than my washing disaster posts although not quite as boring :winkwink::sleep:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I kno this is random and off topic but I wish it were Christmas!!! I'm a Christmas lover. Love the lights N jolly people!!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Yes, that is indeed random, in fact even more random than my washing disaster posts although not quite as boring :winkwink::sleep:Click to expand...

Lol! I was listening to pandora n a Christmas song came on so put me in the mood :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I kno this is random and off topic but I wish it were Christmas!!! I'm a Christmas lover. Love the lights N jolly people!!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Yes, that is indeed random, in fact even more random than my washing disaster posts although not quite as boring :winkwink::sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! I was listening to pandora n a Christmas song came on so put me in the mood :happydance:Click to expand...

A Christmas song?? In July??

I love Christmas too though :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Lol pandora is random but I could listen to oh holy night any month of the year!! I NUV it!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ah I totally agree...it's my favourite Christmas song when it's sung well :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Agreed it's so beautiful.

So r u gettig sweep tomorrow or just discussing it?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in on DH phone.
> 
> Kit - glad everything is okay with lil yellow. It's a horrible feeling when you haven't felt them move much isn't it? Glad the mw was nice, did the monitor pick up any contractions?
> 
> Trin - hope all is okay with Tarq :hugs:
> 
> B - have fun with your hostessing :thumbup:
> 
> Addie - sorry your lines aren't getting any darker, but (I think it was kit who said) maybe it's a bit different with the IVF. You have your bloods tomorrow so that'll give a definite. I can see lines on all the ones you've posted so keeping fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Hi Essie - no, the monitor didn't pick up any contractions as far as I'm aware although I'm not sure if she was paying attention to that or not? :shrug:Click to expand...

She may well not have mentioned it if it did. I only know mine showed a few the other day because i'm nosey and was watching the trace and asking about it :haha: Fingers crossed your sweep is okay tomorrow. You'll have to let me know what it's like!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! Sorry I've been absent had late nights both nights of the weekend and I start work tomorrow! So had forms to fill in and contracts to sign and I had to go to my nana's to get my contract and I ended up drinking :wine: with my family as Adam was a general poofucker this weekend... But he seems ok now. Just settling down and watching a film - a funny 'the other guy's 

Moomin - where have you gone? In my catch ups I noticed you said you'd come back and ya never :cry: 

Sezi - glad you and oh are getting back in track and you had some fun :flower:

Kit I think a sweep won't do any harm... Maybe with all your walking and EPO it'll do the trick :shrug:

Hayley - how was the darts?!

B - your day sounds lovely I've just made a home made cheese mix salad sandwich for y first day at work... As you like savoury tidbits.

Luna - glad to see you back... Sad that your camping matters is better than your home one :nope:. :kiss:

Molls - you on your lurkberry too? Hope you've had a good weekend.

LS - good luck for 07-11-11 :)

Essie :hi: 

Newbie hope you have a great day celebrating :thumbup: 

Everyone else :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi Lover!!! Why was he a poofuck? I sympathise. Poofuckers united eh?


----------



## Sarachka

I took loads of photos of the kids at the lakes today, all my friends kids that is. Not just random children lol that would be weird. I am pretty freaking good at children's portraits it turns out lol


----------



## poas

Had a great day but exhausticated now, will be back tomorrow for a progress report and general gossip catch up!x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm doing Italian exercises from one of those holiday homework books for kids :happydance: Just got full marks on 3 exercises :smug: And 1 out of 12 in another :blush: But that one wasn't really Italian language but Italian geography, had to fill in a map with town names I didn't know :shrug: So I guessed but clearly very wrongly! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

4 DPO ... 9 days left until testing.

HAHAHA sweet innocent naive ticker. 9 days, as if I'm waiting 9 days to POAS!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Jaynie, Hi Sarachka :hi:


GOOD LUCK AT WORK TOMORROW JAYNIE:flower: And enjoy your cheese salad sandwich!:munch:

Gosh I forgot, Moomin did indeed make a brief appearence yesterday didn't she?:shrug: I saw when I was lurking in the car with my MIL. Now that does sound weird:haha: 

Hey Sarachka when we do get to meet up will you bring your fancy camera and take some pics of Holly?:flower::happydance:

I'm off to bed to do my Italian so it can drop from my hands when I've had enough and I can:sleep::sleep::sleep:

GOODNIGHT TURTIES:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yeah Addie I play (badly) Christmas carols on the piano all year round, I love them and they're one of the few types of song I actually know and remember the words to!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'd get some amaaaaaazing photos of Hollichka. I'm thinking of pursuing children's photos shoots now.


----------



## addie25

I just took this test 2 minutes ago so didn't have time to dry. In person you can see a faint line hope you can see it. If not Ill try another picture. Im a bit happy bc I just drank a bunch of soda and it's not FMU and the faint line was still there. Im trying to be positive


----------



## Sarachka

Addie, yes I see a faint line, now PLEASE PUT DOWN THE WEE STICKS! If you are having twins you need to save your money!! FRER's don't grow on trees. ;-)


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> oh yeah addie i play (badly) christmas carols on the piano all year round, i love them and they're one of the few types of song i actually know and remember the words to!!

you play the piano so do i!!!!! Dh is amazinggggg at piano tho i am jealous of him. We have a baby grand at home.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies. :wave:
> 
> Addie, good news about the low hcg in ivf pregnancies. :thumbup:
> 
> B, glad you had fun. :)
> 
> LittleSpy, getting close.
> 
> Kit, I had a sweep with youngest Lo and I didn't feel much of anything. :shrug: it also didn't work for me though.
> 
> Trin, I hope Tarq gets better soon, I'm glad you got a doc that minded your preferences. :flower:
> 
> April, what's going on with you lovey? I'm a bit worried. :hugs:
> 
> Yay!! You're back :yipee: Tell us about the wedding :flower:
> 
> Really Molly..everyone else seems to say a sweep is horrible :wacko:Click to expand...

the wedding was.... awful really. I feel bad for saying so but... :shrug: 

As for the sweep, I suppose I'm a bit odd? There was once a time when my doctor had to used a clamp on my cervix and she warned it would "pinch".... I didn't feel a thing but poo my when she released the clamp.... OWWW. 

Today.... massive pressure "down there" makes it hard to stand, let line be the domestic goddess I wanted to be today.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'd get some amaaaaaazing photos of Hollichka. I'm thinking of pursuing children's photos shoots now.

You should! I reckon that would be really fun and the pics I've seen of Alex and Sophie are well gorge and look like pro shots, you'd be so good at it:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> 4 DPO ... 9 days left until testing.
> 
> HAHAHA sweet innocent naive ticker. 9 days, as if I'm waiting 9 days to POAS!

AHHH 9 days thats going to kill me lol. I can't wait for you to POAS!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah addie i play (badly) christmas carols on the piano all year round, i love them and they're one of the few types of song i actually know and remember the words to!!
> 
> you play the piano so do i!!!!! Dh is amazinggggg at piano tho i am jealous of him. We have a baby grand at home.Click to expand...

You are sooo pregnant, that line is obvious:thumbup: I play very badly but I enjoy it, I only have an electric piano:nope: Though at least I can make my terrible noise through headphones that way:haha: My BF has a baby grand, so lovely you lucky thing!:cloud9: Holly enjoys our piano sessions though so I battle on with my plonky plonk!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie we know ur preg :haha: its now just fingers and toes crossed ur betas come back high xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kitty you know there's an easy way to avoid the sweep tomorrow. Just go and have your baby NOW!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly sorry the wedding was pants! At least you looked fabulous though :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah addie i play (badly) christmas carols on the piano all year round, i love them and they're one of the few types of song i actually know and remember the words to!!
> 
> you play the piano so do i!!!!! Dh is amazinggggg at piano tho i am jealous of him. We have a baby grand at home.Click to expand...
> 
> You are sooo pregnant, that line is obvious:thumbup: I play very badly but I enjoy it, I only have an electric piano:nope: Though at least I can make my terrible noise through headphones that way:haha: My BF has a baby grand, so lovely you lucky thing!:cloud9: Holly enjoys our piano sessions though so I battle on with my plonky plonk!Click to expand...

awwww I am sure you can play well you are such a talented person!!!!!!!
DH has had a baby grand since he was a child bc he has always been amazing. We left his at his parents and got a new one that fit our living room better. His parents said they will give us back his other piano whenever we want it. When I buy a bigger house I will take it back and have 2 this way DH and I can play together LOL!!!!!! ( DH and I are dorky like that) When I learn a song I can play it very well. With that said I can not just sit down and play anything I want like DH can :nope:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie we know ur preg :haha: its now just fingers and toes crossed ur betas come back high xx

Hopefully good betas!! I AM TRYING TO BE HOPEFUL. I just never had these faint lines like this so makes me iffy.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie, yes I see a faint line, now PLEASE PUT DOWN THE WEE STICKS! If you are having twins you need to save your money!! FRER's don't grow on trees. ;-)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I HAVE 3 MORE AND THEN I WONT BUY ANOTHER ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SWEAR!!!!!!!!!!!! I am shocked DH has not said anything to me about buying so many :shrug: He has been laughing at me not getting upset about how much they are (maybe he doesn't knowwwww how much they are)


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah addie i play (badly) christmas carols on the piano all year round, i love them and they're one of the few types of song i actually know and remember the words to!!
> 
> you play the piano so do i!!!!! Dh is amazinggggg at piano tho i am jealous of him. We have a baby grand at home.Click to expand...
> 
> You are sooo pregnant, that line is obvious:thumbup: I play very badly but I enjoy it, I only have an electric piano:nope: Though at least I can make my terrible noise through headphones that way:haha: My BF has a baby grand, so lovely you lucky thing!:cloud9: Holly enjoys our piano sessions though so I battle on with my plonky plonk!Click to expand...
> 
> awwww I am sure you can play well you are such a talented person!!!!!!!
> DH has had a baby grand since he was a child bc he has always been amazing. We left his at his parents and got a new one that fit our living room better. His parents said they will give us back his other piano whenever we want it. When I buy a bigger house I will take it back and have 2 this way DH and I can play together LOL!!!!!! ( DH and I are dorky like that) When I learn a song I can play it very well. With that said I can not just sit down and play anything I want like DH can :nope:Click to expand...

I'm honestly really crap at the piano! I'm quite realistic about my strengths and weaknesses and piano is not one of my strengths! But if I sweat to learn a piece and practice loads I can usually get there in the end! But really not with graceful ease:haha: And I don't play enough to improve at the moment, I spend too much time on BnB for a start:blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv only just told DH how bad my poas addiction was i peed on on the other day :rofl:
i still get urge to by a frer :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie we know ur preg :haha: its now just fingers and toes crossed ur betas come back high xx

I've got my FX'd! What are the beta levels you should have Addie? Do you know? They say 25miu at 10dpo for a normal pregnancy but I don't know for IVF:shrug:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> iv only just told dh how bad my poas addiction was i peed on on the other day :rofl:
> I still get urge to by a frer :rofl:

lol its ok i understand!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

thanks for caring everyone, majorly too long to explain everything, im exhausted though so going to go to bed hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html

here u go :)

altho frer says its like 15mui its not my betas were 18 after i MC and i have NO LINE at that point !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going t bed now. My little boy is still not drinking so I can see us going for another drip tomorrow :nope:

I hate that he's sick and I also hate the financial implications of it. We have spent over R3000 on medical bills in the last month, and working for myself means that if I take time off I don't earn anything. Sucks :nope:

Addie, you're pregnant. Get used to it!

Sez, you OWE US SIMPTIMS!!!

B, my piano idol is Tori Amos, and when this baby turns out to be a sticky girl bean, her name will be Tori :cloud9:

Jaynie, good luck for tomorrow :flower:

Kit, I had a sweep with Tarq and was in labour 2 hours later so fingers crossed for you. And it's uncomfortable but not sore (unless you find internals painful, in which case, practice your focused breathing)

April, sending extra special love :hugs:

Luna and Molls, sorry I missed you

Good night everyone
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molls - I forgot your wedding plans this weekend :blush: sorry it wasn't grand! 

Addie I can see a line.

April I've seen some stuff on Facebook I'm sorry you are having a terrible time, I hope however it ends that you feel better soon. Come back whenever you have had a good rest! 

Sezi he's just been in a terrible mood for nothing and yesterday he pissed me off cause he was mean to Erin, being a big kid and embarrassing me :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie we know ur preg :haha: its now just fingers and toes crossed ur betas come back high xx
> 
> I've got my FX'd! What are the beta levels you should have Addie? Do you know? They say 25miu at 10dpo for a normal pregnancy but I don't know for IVF:shrug:Click to expand...

IVF is different I do not even know what DPO I am :shrug: WHen they call they will tell me if I have HCG levels that are appropriate for the stage I am at (if I am preg)


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - sorry about tarq. He looks so poorly on you Facebook photos :sad2: do your children not get medical aid? Or is it generally not worth it?


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html
> 
> here u go :)
> 
> altho frer says its like 15mui its not my betas were 18 after i MC and i have NO LINE at that point !!!

Thanks! The numbers are all over the place I guess its just important that it doubles wherever u are starting from.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html
> 
> here u go :)
> 
> altho frer says its like 15mui its not my betas were 18 after i MC and i have NO LINE at that point !!!
> 
> Thanks! The numbers are all over the place I guess its just important that it doubles wherever u are starting from.Click to expand...

exactly :thumbup:

trin:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Trin: I am sorry... Is he getting any better. :shrug::hugs:

I hope I am still iffy just bc the line I hope it turns out the HCG is a good level and not one that will lead to a loss bc faint line.
Good night everyone


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html
> 
> here u go :)
> 
> altho frer says its like 15mui its not my betas were 18 after i MC and i have NO LINE at that point !!!

Thanks for link:thumbup: Yeah I don't think frers are massively sensitive, I had a clear line on an IC (sensitivity of 25miu) with a beta of 19 after mc and was pretty impressed by that! Addie needs some IC's!:haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html
> 
> here u go :)
> 
> altho frer says its like 15mui its not my betas were 18 after i MC and i have NO LINE at that point !!!
> 
> Thanks for link:thumbup: Yeah I don't think frers are massively sensitive, I had a clear line on an IC (sensitivity of 25miu) with a beta of 19 after mc and was pretty impressed by that! Addie needs some IC's!:haha:Click to expand...

LOL ADDIE NEEDS A CLINIC!!!! A true poasa!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all:kiss:

This is good, Kit's not here, I think she's gone off to have her baby:thumbup:

See you tomorrow lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Good night!!!!! :sleep: Well!!

I hope Kit is having her :baby:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For Trin https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0069.gif

For Aprilhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0069.gif

:hug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh, kits vanished :) fingers crossed :haha: room full of turtles tonight :D i have been tidying and cleaning all day! I am determined, Its a huge battle though even though its only a 1 bedroomed flat i still have a bit less floor space ( and more radiators!!!!!) than my mum who has a 3 bedroomed house!! and with 2 dogs and 9 hamster cages wacko:) keeping on top of it is hard work!


----------



## addie25

Wow that is a lot of animals!!! 

Hows everything going?


----------



## Mollykins

We have a new vacuum. :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Other than :af: still seems to be lost all is well :) You?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> We have a new vacuum. :happydance:

YAY :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Other than :af: still seems to be lost all is well :) You?

Where do you think she went :shrug:

Have doctors given u a script to take something to bring her on???

Im fine just nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## kit_cat

I've not gone off to pop out my bebe...OH and I went for a LONG walk. 'Twas nice as it's a beyootifool evening :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Anyone see Harry Potter??? Doesn't come out till the 15th here!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, night night ladies...must get some shut eye now.

Addie - best of luck my darling for tomorrow - I hope we already know the result of the beta :thumbup:

Jaynie - best of luck to you too on your first day - knock 'em dead m'love :hugs:

Trin - really hoping Tarq rallies a bit in the night :hugs:

April - :hugs:

Moll - yay for new vacuum :happydance: I love new appliances :thumbup:

Everyone else.....catch up tomorrow as I'm pooped beyond pooped :sleep:

Nuv y'all :kiss:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Ok, night night ladies...must get some shut eye now.
> 
> Addie - best of luck my darling for tomorrow - I hope we already know the result of the beta :thumbup:
> 
> Jaynie - best of luck to you too on your first day - knock 'em dead m'love :hugs:
> 
> Trin - really hoping Tarq rallies a bit in the night :hugs:
> 
> April - :hugs:
> 
> Moll - yay for new vacuum :happydance: I love new appliances :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone else.....catch up tomorrow as I'm pooped beyond pooped :sleep:
> 
> Nuv y'all :kiss:


Thanks!! Good luck tomorrow as well :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nah, i was 6 days late last month, but I got 2 positive tests last month :wacko: so counting it as early MC/chemical, this month? no idea, she will come, i can go to around 35 days and im on 31, i just dont see the point in testing anymore


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Nah, i was 6 days late last month, but I got 2 positive tests last month :wacko: so counting it as early MC/chemical, this month? no idea, she will come, i can go to around 35 days and im on 31, i just dont see the point in testing anymore

Wait u got 2 positive tests last month and have not gotten a period since??


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah, i had a period, started bleeding 6 days late, bled for 7days!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> yeah, i had a period, started bleeding 6 days late, bled for 7days!

Oh ok. I bet AF is on her way. Are you going to be starting clomid or any other type of treatment??


----------



## x-ginge-x

I honestly have no idea till i see the consultant on the 28th :happydance: can't wait!

Looked what just appeared on my facebook page addie! (not meant to upset you) it goes to show people are trying to help from all ends of the earth :hugs:

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=230623740293942


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> I honestly have no idea till i see the consultant on the 28th :happydance: can't wait!
> 
> Looked what just appeared on my facebook page addie! (not meant to upset you) it goes to show people are trying to help from all ends of the earth :hugs:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=230623740293942

Thats coming up soon your appointment!!!

It's lovely people are raising money and crazy I never heard of the disease till I found out I was a carrier for it. MY DH and I are donating money for the cause and when we have a baby we will take him/her on walks to raise money for those children who were not as lucky as they are since we knew ahead of time to do genetic testing to make sure they are healthy!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry, was cleaning the kitchen and mopping the floor, i love the smell of bleach, makes everything feel clean :D, yeah its coming closer and by then I will have my blackberry so can update from appointment :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, I think it was you who asked but no, I do not have a lurkingberry. I have some fancy thing my OH wanted to get us- HTC Inspire. 

Good luck tomorrow lovey. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, I think it was you who asked but no, I do not have a lurkingberry. I have some fancy thing my OH wanted to get us- HTC Inspire.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow lovey. :hugs:

Hiiiiii Molly!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I love singing and so I love songs that have singing in it. Glee is that type of show and rt now there's a show the glee project to pick the newest glee cast member. This one kid just sang the song "I will always love u" by Whitney Houston and omg he made me cry his voice is so beautiful. It made my mind blank n I could only think of what he was singing. Now the song is over so I better get to bed be4 my mind wanders!!


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Addie, sorry I missed you. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's blood test. (Though we already know you are pregnant. :winkwink: )


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all

Good lucky today addie xxx

And kit kat ..... 

Ohhhh and jaynie !!! 

What an exciting day ... 

Luv ya xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Morning (or evening ) Luna x I see u


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie good luck with your new job today!!!!!!!! You'll be fab!!!

Kit I hope your midnight walk has helped :)

Trin I hope Tarq slept ok and is getting better x

Addie goodluck for today not that you'll need it you're defo preggo 
(And Harry Potter not coming out here until 15th either, they are doing midnight showings but only in 3d which I don't think I'd enjoy, so will wait for the dvd)

Hello and goodmorning everyone else, today is a new day, its just me and my girls today until further notice and I'm feeling good about it! Its beautiful out and I'm just about to put my first load of washing on and do the kitchen before the girls are up, hope you all have a fab day :)


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies!

Kit - Hope your sweep goes well (unless you've popped overnight!)

Jaynie - Good luck :flower:

Addie - Good luck with your tests today, hope you get the result today and don't have to wait :hugs:

April - Glad you're feeling better today, and sounds like you've got a positive head on :thumbup:

Trin - Hope Tarq is better today

Morning to everyone else, hope you all had a good weekend. What are everyone's plans this week? :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Goodluck addie thinking of you today :hugs:


88 days until ML :(


----------



## new mummy2010

MORNING lovely ladies:flower:, i hope everyone is doing ok today, i was only on a lil while last night and was in excuriciating(spelling??) pain in my pelvis and hips and legs could barely stand never mind walk:cry:
Well today i still feel it lingering but am able to get about:thumbup:
Trin- i dearly hope lil Tarq is a wee bit better today:thumbup:, i hope he has managed to take some fluids in the night, he looks so poorly on the FB picture:nope:

Today i am having nibberly fish on my tootsies with my mummy and then hopefully some lunch out :happydance:,have just pegged out some washing as the sunshine is out here:thumbup:then this pm i have to take nana to the cemetary to tend to her flowers:flower:,then the mamooth task of boxing up the whole kitchen ready for the start of the new one being fitted tomorrow:happydance:


OHH i nearly forgot i will post a pic later of a bootiful basket full of bebe things which grandma has secreatly being busy buying for weeks for its going to come in so useful and is full to the brim of handy stuff for bebe:happydance:she is a star bless her:hugs:nuv grandma:cloud9:






kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit will you except the sweep?
> 
> How was the bbq B ? or are you on your lurkberry still hostessing?
> 
> Addie i have a good feeling about tomorrow for you
> 
> April what is wrong lovely?
> 
> I'm thinking I will accept the sweep Hayls.....as far as intervention goes, it's unpleasant but not chemical inducement, so it might be worth a try :shrug:Click to expand...

Kitty- i hope sweep is'nt to uncomfortable i have never had one but imaging it to be a wee bit like a smear test procedure:shrug:i stand firm for the 12-07-11:thumbup::thumbup:


JAYNIE BABY- hoping your first day goes swimmingly:hugs:

Sezi (zizi)- glad you had a lovely time yesterday and that you and OH are doing bit better now:kiss:


April-hope you are much better today im guessing its a poofuck male? who is the problem?

ADDIE GOOD LUCK I HOPE WE GET NEWS TODAY FROM YOU I CANT WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW:dohh:


Bethany,Mollz,Luna,Newbie,Ginge,Crunchiebum and anyone else i missed :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks girls just getting here now :) 

Addie good luck today thinking of you. 

See you at dinner/5pm :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Good Luck Addie my fingers and tloes are crossed, but not my legs,as that would be bad :)


----------



## poas

and good luck Jaynie at work :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

It seems Tarq is on the mend. He is at work with me today so I can monitor his fluid intake but he has had some water and 3 grape and 2 bites of banana. He asked for a Kinderjoy which he is now trying to eat. Not the best idea but as long as it doesn't come back up

Off to catch up now:coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Look what arrived!!!!!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/267927_10150315079939880_594719879_9404167_6712604_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin - sorry about tarq. He looks so poorly on you Facebook photos :sad2: do your children not get medical aid? Or is it generally not worth it?

Medical aid costs around R1000 per child and R2000 per adult :shock: I'm just on a hospital plan which only covers hospital admission and that's R1000


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Anyone see Harry Potter??? Doesn't come out till the 15th here!!

I'm seeing it on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad Tarq is on the mend he must be feeling better asking for chocolate !!! And how are you missy? any vom feelings ?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone see Harry Potter??? Doesn't come out till the 15th here!!
> 
> I'm seeing it on Wednesday :happydance:Click to expand...

soooo jealous! but i shall wait for the dvd! im too excited! and also a bit sad this is the end, lets hope j.k will write the books about Harrys children, i heard she said she would!


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley, yes it was a pooey man that stressed me, but im solving it, i have my strong head on and this is the only way our r'ship will survive, and i love him tons even though hes been so nasty, there has to be a reason behind it, because he never was before.


----------



## mummyApril

i bought some cilit bang today i want to see if it actually works! 
im going to be slow today that school run actually kills me now! so im sitting down for 10 minutes and then got more washing to hang out, kitchen to finish (as this morning i was too busy dancing to sting and sorting girls lol) 
i want to clean my windows and living room curtains but im going to take my nans advice and do one room at a time, and if i cant finish then its not so bad lol, who else has used cilit bang? x


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning lovely turtles :hugs:

I'm coming to you from the land of the unpopped :nope: but have my MW appointment at 11.15am, so who knows?? :shrug:

OH and I walked miles last night - has it made any difference? Hell no! I'm really just coming to the conclusion (and Sezi said it too) that no matter what, I'll pop when my body decides it's time or when artificially made to. Ooooooh the waiting..... :wacko:

Anyway....I'll catch up properly later on as I need to go shower etc before my appointment. 

Have great Mondays one and all :thumbup::flower:


----------



## mummyApril

oooh good luck at your mw app today Kit, i think bebe is too comfy and has forgotten its her birthday soon! maybe a sweep will remind her lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Glad Tarq is on the mend he must be feeling better asking for chocolate !!! And how are you missy? any vom feelings ?

Feeling :sick: but no voms


----------



## addie25

Good morning ladies it's 530am so going back to sleep till 6 but took 2 different tests and 2 faint lines maybe a tad darker but nothing to jump up n down over. I'm going to ask them y my tests r light n hope my blood tests today are food. Of bloods r good I'll wait a week and take a digi. My temp this morning was around 99 so that was encouraging bc temp rises when your preg ( or I'm gettin sick) how is everyone.


----------



## addie25

Oh how exciting she's going to write about his children????!!!!!!

I'm glad Tarq is doing better what a relief. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

KIT!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/fonce-hurle-tombe-8394.gif 

I see your cunning plan, you're trying to make savings on childcare by having your baby when it's old enough to be out of nappies and go straight to nursery school aren't you?:tease: 


Enjoy yourself Jaynie at your new job!!:flower:

Trin- so glad Tarq's perkier:hugs:

Hayley I :brat::hissy::brat: fish nibbling

Be back later for Addie's results...:dust:

I'm very busy today making a turtle!:happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Look what arrived!!!!!
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/267927_10150315079939880_594719879_9404167_6712604_n.jpg

 How Cool is that!

Good Luck Kit let u's know how seep goes.

Good luck Jaynie with work!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i bought some cilit bang today i want to see if it actually works!
> im going to be slow today that school run actually kills me now! so im sitting down for 10 minutes and then got more washing to hang out, kitchen to finish (as this morning i was too busy dancing to sting and sorting girls lol)
> i want to clean my windows and living room curtains but im going to take my nans advice and do one room at a time, and if i cant finish then its not so bad lol, who else has used cilit bang? x

I have, it doesn't smell good but it got some quite calcified grunge off from around some old taps, I let it soak a while first though. Quite good for tough stuff but for general spick and spanning I didn't really notice a difference from my fave, cif:shrug:

Glad you're feeling positive this morning:hugs::flower:


----------



## addie25

I really feel like poop today just off in general a bit nauseous. I really hope I'm pregnant and not really getting sick bc I'm in a wedding this weekend.:nope: and if I am preggo please no true morning sickensss till next Monday my friend will kill me if I barf into my flowers and were not telling family If I'm preg till 3 months along so they will just think I'm barfing for no reason :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Glad Tarq is on the mend he must be feeling better asking for chocolate !!! And how are you missy? any vom feelings ?
> 
> Feeling :sick: but no vomsClick to expand...

That is good yes?

I bet you can't wait to use doppler in a few more months wish I had had one !!

Bethany these fish are awesome I want some at home are they doing them over there yet? They are massive here at the month!!! Its soooo relaxing on bnb and being nibbled lol

Addie that sounds promising huni fx'ed 

April does this mean jay is on a warning or you guys taking a break? Is this his first bebe? My OH was a cock a few wks back and made me really question if he was daddy material he had a massive blow out and we had a massive row and he is a totally different person now maybe jsy needs to this!? I reckon they are secreatly shitting it and seem to think their lives will be over for good lol!! Anyway I trust you know your know your own mind and will make the rigjt choice


----------



## mummyApril

thats what i got it for Bethany taps etc, yes Hayley hes on a warning, it is his first so could be crapping it, but no need to be nasty etc x


----------



## x-ginge-x

another baby born into the family at 7pm last night, overdue and chemical (bah!!) induction....she wasnt even 42 weeks :/ 7lb 06 little girl called isabelle :)


----------



## cassie04

*helllloooooooooooo girlies!!!!!!!!!

Sorry i havenet been on much over the weekend I've been back at my home town visiting families and partying it up at an engagement party! AND YES! I DID DECIDE TO WEAR HEELS!*

Addie-------ITS YOUR BLOOD TESTS TODAY...I EVEN CHECKED MY CALENDAR TO MAKE SURE IT WAS THE 11TH! what time is it?!?! Also i jusyt bought the exact same doppler as you off amazon!!!! i cant wait to try it out! go on youtube and you can see most people are using that make of doppler and people have rated it 5* on Amazon! so im hoping its amazing!

*Kit- You still a big prego mama bear! i deffo think now you secretly love being pregnant and you just dont want to pop!*

*Jaynie- Do yous start your new job today!?!?!?!? if so a massssssive good luck not that you'll need it you little star!!!!!*

*Trin-a-lin- Awwww i totaly am sick of the voms! Do you have any other symptoms yet?!!? glad your little dude is better!*
*
B- What food are you cooking for tea tonight! im always intrigued by your delicious cooking! ive just asked Dave to cook me a mini fry up minus the eggs as i feel a bit naughty today! *

*Urgh i am soooooo sick of feeling sick! soo soo sooo sick! I actuallly cried the other day cos i was feeling that sorry for myself Its just sooo constant i only get a few moments where i dont feel sick! although i am doing a great job of keeping it in! i swear even typing to you now im keeping my mouth tighlty shut cos if i opened it vom would go every where!


Very poorly, sad, irratble cassie!

Anyway sending lots of love and hope your having a merry monday!*


----------



## addie25

Cassie I'm sorry ur feeling so sick it will pass. :hugs:
I had m blood test n they said they would call by 12 ( 5 in thR UK) hopefully thry call on time! I'm so nervous the fact that my lines r not getting darker scares me so I hope I have a good level and pray it doubles!!


----------



## kit_cat

:nope:

Couldn't have sweep done this morning. I had an internal done which allowed the MW to ascertain that the neck of my womb/cervix is in a posterior position due to the baby's head pushing down, which means her fingers could not reach round to the back to do the sweep :( I feel cheated as I still had to have the internal which wasn't a big deal really so I'm sure the sweep itself wouldn't have been unbearable or anything :shrug:

The bottom line is that I am now booked in for induction next Monday at bang on 42 weeks preggo! I suppose noone can say I won't have given nature every chance by then.

Off to jog round the block..... :winkwink:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Cassie I'm sorry ur feeling so sick it will pass. :hugs:
> I had m blood test n they said they would call by 12 ( 5 in thR UK) hopefully thry call on time! I'm so nervous the fact that my lines r not getting darker scares me so I hope I have a good level and pray it doubles!!

*Is that 5pm in the afternoon?!?!? so does this mean we will find out today?!?!?!?!

OMG Dave just dropped a pan of beans EVERYWHERE in the kitchen when he was serving up! its up the walls, on the cuboards and he is very angry 

I think i will just stay in the living room out the way!*


----------



## addie25

Yea we find or today! If it's a yea I go back wed to make sure numbers double Whig is what I'm worried about bc light lines. I hope all goes well.

KIT hopelly in the next week u go into natural lbr. I really hope so and am hopeful it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie - I will soooooo be clock watching till 5pm!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Addie - I will soooooo be clock watching till 5pm!!! :happydance:

Lol I hope they call on time!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Errrrgh, soooo tired, toothache driving me crazy....still no :af: and i feel sick :/


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Errrrgh, soooo tired, toothache driving me crazy....still no :af: and i feel sick :/

Poor Ginge...have you been to the dentist? Got some good painkillers?


----------



## x-ginge-x

was at the dentist on thursday its a wisdom tooth coming through, and i have paracetamol just dont like them.....want to know where :af: is too :(


----------



## mummyApril

aw Cassie sorry you feel so ill! i hate the voms! 
Kit thats harsh but maybe her internal will help a little?
Addie i cannot wait for your preggo results! 35 mins.... lol x


----------



## mummyApril

so im thinking the school run may start taking its toll a little bit too much now, i literally can only just make it home and collapse on the sofa! my feet kill! luckily my mum bought me some foot and leg spritz stuff from mothercare which is really nice, and Angel the little darling has been asking if i need anything doing, she is the sweetest baby, she knows i get tired and sometimes feel down and has been letting me know everyday that im the best mummy in the world :) id like to keep proving i can be :D


----------



## addie25

I knooooooow I hope they call on time and not later I'm going nutty!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> so im thinking the school run may start taking its toll a little bit too much now, i literally can only just make it home and collapse on the sofa! my feet kill! luckily my mum bought me some foot and leg spritz stuff from mothercare which is really nice, and Angel the little darling has been asking if i need anything doing, she is the sweetest baby, she knows i get tired and sometimes feel down and has been letting me know everyday that im the best mummy in the world :) id like to keep proving i can be :D

Aww u need ur rest! That was very nice of ur mom to get u that and so kind of angel to offer her help!


----------



## Crunchie

Thinking of you all day today addie x 

Poor April .. That spritz is lovely .... I have some also 

Kit - let's see if the internal works xx


----------



## LunaLady

Hellloooooo!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Better late than never, but here are some pictures for you all!!

Just a couple from Ephrata, sadly. I didn't take many pictures! I totally failed in that department. Oh, well. Some fun pictures of the landscape for you and a picture of our new tent! It was fantastic :thumbup:

And! Turtle mail pictures!! Kit is such a sweet and thoughtful turtle and I can't wait to dress my little boy in the cute pajamas she sent!

Thank you, Kit!! You are such a kind Turtle!!!!
 



Attached Files:







ephrata.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 4









ephrata2.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 4









261913_10150207086202644_509062643_6891383_1936345_n.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1927.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1928.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I'm biting my nails over here to hear your test results!!

But, I'm already convinced you're pregnant :thumbup:

Oh, and regarding your high temp and feeling a cold coming on - remember I had that, too? And I took cold meds because I didn't think I was pregnant? Well, I have since read that it's very common to get some cold like symptoms around the implantation days and I certainly am a testament to that. I'm sure that's all that's going on with you :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sadly I've got lots to do today and won't be able to properly catch up and stay and chat with you lovely ladies!

I need to go grocery shopping, do the camping dishes, the laundry, hoover the house, and work on my BUSINESS PLAN! :dance:

That's right, I've decided to pick up again with my Etsy shoppe and bite the bullet with regards to taxes. In the past I've just made sure I never made more that $400 per year so that I didn't have to do the taxes associated with a retail business, but I'm just going to do it! I've got a craft room full of stuff I've made that I'd like to get posted, so this week I'm going to get everything prepped that needs to be prepped and get my stuff posted! I am going to purchase (from another Etsy seller) a series of EBooks that are supposed to walk you through the whole taxes deal from top to bottom and provide all the forms needed, so I hope that helps me! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

And I'm still working on my turtle mail packages! Sadly one part of it has to 'sit' for quite a while before I can send it out, so it's still a few weeks yet before they will be ready.

Aren't you so curious what it is???? :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:af: has arrived!! while i was sat taking my laptop apart my cramps came on, been to bathroom and voila, means i will be mid cycle at appointment!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm yet to bath and tuck up LO but just checking in for news from Addie:flower:

Luna it looks absolutely stunning where you were camping:cloud9: And you should go for it re the business plan:thumbup: Sounds like you're raring to go after your hols:happydance: I'm milling over what the 'sitting' part of the turtle gifts is:-k Is it chicks, and the hens need to sit awhile before they hatch?:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm yet to bath and tuck up LO but just checking in for news from Addie:flower:
> 
> Luna it looks absolutely stunning where you were camping:cloud9: And you should go for it re the business plan:thumbup: Sounds like you're raring to go after your hols:happydance: I'm milling over what the 'sitting' part of the turtle gifts is:-k Is it chicks, and the hens need to sit awhile before they hatch?:haha:

I think I'm just feeling a bit... lazy? I'm not a mum yet and I'm not working, just kind of existing (and doing the bare minimum of housework! :haha: ) and I want to contribute to our family and help to get some extra cash for baby stuff. 

YES - it's little chicks! :haha: No, just kidding. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Luna!! You MUST post the link to your etsy shop when it's up and running!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :nope:
> 
> Couldn't have sweep done this morning. I had an internal done which allowed the MW to ascertain that the neck of my womb/cervix is in a posterior position due to the baby's head pushing down, which means her fingers could not reach round to the back to do the sweep :( I feel cheated as I still had to have the internal which wasn't a big deal really so I'm sure the sweep itself wouldn't have been unbearable or anything :shrug:
> 
> The bottom line is that I am now booked in for induction next Monday at bang on 42 weeks preggo! I suppose noone can say I won't have given nature every chance by then.
> 
> Off to jog round the block..... :winkwink:

I'm sorry Kit :nope: BUUUUUT, anything could happen between now and next monday so fingers crossed. Just keep on doing what you're doing.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, great pics and I agree with the other turtles in regards to the shop... go for it!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I'm glad Tarq is starting to feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh kit, I'm sorry it didn't work the way you wanted. No worries though. Baby will come soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my word. He just kicked my bladder so hard I nearly peed. :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh my word. He just kicked my bladder so hard I nearly peed. :shock:

:rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

lol Molly!


----------



## mummyApril

ooohhh where is our Addie....


----------



## addie25

Well blood test was a 10 so they said let's not get excited till wednesday n if number goes up then it's viable if not then I'll loose pregnancy.:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not good with suspense:nope:


----------



## Wallie

Hang on in there Addie, it's not over yet. :dust: for you! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did they give you any more info about what's a good number at this stage? 10 does sound low but I don't know anything about IVF, could implantation be taking place today for example? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Did they give you any more info about what's a good number at this stage? 10 does sound low but I don't know anything about IVF, could implantation be taking place today for example? :shrug:

Was just going to ask the same thing??:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :af: has arrived!! while i was sat taking my laptop apart my cramps came on, been to bathroom and voila, means i will be mid cycle at appointment!

Well at least you know where you are. Is it a good thing to be mid cycle for your appointment?


----------



## HollyMonkey

You ok Addie?:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Well blood test was a 10 so they said let's not get excited till wednesday n if number goes up then it's viable if not then I'll loose pregnancy.:cry:

Over 3-5 is considered pregnant. If they implanted late then hcg would be low still. Fingers crossed for Wed


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Couldn't have sweep done this morning. I had an internal done which allowed the MW to ascertain that the neck of my womb/cervix is in a posterior position due to the baby's head pushing down, which means her fingers could not reach round to the back to do the sweep :( I feel cheated as I still had to have the internal which wasn't a big deal really so I'm sure the sweep itself wouldn't have been unbearable or anything :shrug:
> 
> The bottom line is that I am now booked in for induction next Monday at bang on 42 weeks preggo! I suppose noone can say I won't have given nature every chance by then.
> 
> Off to jog round the block..... :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sorry Kit :nope: BUUUUUT, anything could happen between now and next monday so fingers crossed. Just keep on doing what you're doing.Click to expand...

Thanks Trin :hugs: 

Looks like Tarq is turning the corner I hope? I take it the chocolate stayed down?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh kit, I'm sorry it didn't work the way you wanted. No worries though. Baby will come soon enough. :hugs:

I know...what's another week when I've waited this long? :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well blood test was a 10 so they said let's not get excited till wednesday n if number goes up then it's viable if not then I'll loose pregnancy.:cry:
> 
> Over 3-5 is considered pregnant. If they implanted late then hcg would be low still. Fingers crossed for WedClick to expand...

Lots of fingers the world over crossed for you for Wednesday:thumbup: Rest up if you can, they may be implanting now!


----------



## cassie04

*ADDIEEEEEEE- I HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH YOU ARE MEANT TO HAVE? COS SURELY IT COULD BE LOW IF IT IS EARLY?!?!?! BUT.......IS IT NOT A GOOD SIGN THE FACT YOU ACTUALLY HAVE 10 AT LEAST? I DONT REALLY KNOW MUCH! BUT MY TOES ARE CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!!!! BRING ON WED!*


----------



## mummyApril

Addie you will have your bubi :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh my word. He just kicked my bladder so hard I nearly peed. :shock:

Naughty little Leo!! :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Couldn't have sweep done this morning. I had an internal done which allowed the MW to ascertain that the neck of my womb/cervix is in a posterior position due to the baby's head pushing down, which means her fingers could not reach round to the back to do the sweep :( I feel cheated as I still had to have the internal which wasn't a big deal really so I'm sure the sweep itself wouldn't have been unbearable or anything :shrug:
> 
> The bottom line is that I am now booked in for induction next Monday at bang on 42 weeks preggo! I suppose noone can say I won't have given nature every chance by then.
> 
> Off to jog round the block..... :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sorry Kit :nope: BUUUUUT, anything could happen between now and next monday so fingers crossed. Just keep on doing what you're doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin :hugs:
> 
> Looks like Tarq is turning the corner I hope? I take it the chocolate stayed down?Click to expand...

He has and the chocolate stayed down. We had a "I'm going to bomit" scare but turns out he just needed a wee :haha: Not back to normal but no more Angela's-Ashes-wake-up-next-to-your-dead-brother dreams for me (I actually fetched him from his bed last night and put him in our bed because i wanted to keep an eye on him). I am so relieved to see some colour in his face and hear him talking

This is his drip pic from yesterday
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/269633_10150314170169880_594719879_9390543_3243370_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a speed read on an IVF site, the beta levels do seem to be lower than for a crackboom pregnancy due to the nature of the beast and depending on the process used. Frozen embryos take longer apparently, don't know if yours were frozen Addie? Are you 11 days post transfer, Thursday before last wasn't it? I'm feeling good that they'll shoot up:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie... I found some information about IVF levels...

I'm quoting someone else obviously who has had a successful IVF pregnancy..

_"For reference, at 12 DP3DT my HCG was 30, at 15 days it was 67, at 19 days it was 396, and at 26 days it was 6005. I had two grade 1 8-cell embryos transferred, and ended up pregnant with one fetus" _

These look low to me like yours maybe??

Don't panic lovely.....I cannot tell you how much I'm hoping for the best outcome for you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Trin that's fabbo that Tarq kept his KinderNomNom down:thumbup: I don't like it when my Turtle friends have worries:nope: With sickness there's not much I can do, but I may have to have stern words with Jay and Big Boy in the interests of Turtle happiness:haha:

Glad you're feeling queasy yourself though Trin:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This just made me laugh "my friends inside the computer":haha: But also says that IVF levels are lower than crackboom ones:thumbup:

//www.alittlepregnant.com/alittlepregnant/2004/06/no_matter_how_m.html


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Couldn't have sweep done this morning. I had an internal done which allowed the MW to ascertain that the neck of my womb/cervix is in a posterior position due to the baby's head pushing down, which means her fingers could not reach round to the back to do the sweep :( I feel cheated as I still had to have the internal which wasn't a big deal really so I'm sure the sweep itself wouldn't have been unbearable or anything :shrug:
> 
> The bottom line is that I am now booked in for induction next Monday at bang on 42 weeks preggo! I suppose noone can say I won't have given nature every chance by then.
> 
> Off to jog round the block..... :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sorry Kit :nope: BUUUUUT, anything could happen between now and next monday so fingers crossed. Just keep on doing what you're doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin :hugs:
> 
> Looks like Tarq is turning the corner I hope? I take it the chocolate stayed down?Click to expand...
> 
> He has and the chocolate stayed down. We had a "I'm going to bomit" scare but turns out he just needed a wee :haha: Not back to normal but no more Angela's-Ashes-wake-up-next-to-your-dead-brother dreams for me (I actually fetched him from his bed last night and put him in our bed because i wanted to keep an eye on him). I am so relieved to see some colour in his face and hear him talking
> 
> This is his drip pic from yesterday
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/269633_10150314170169880_594719879_9390543_3243370_n.jpgClick to expand...

Very glad the bomit scare was a false alarm :thumbup: You really must have had the worst few days - just looking at that little face makes me :cry: But he's made of stern stuff I'm sure being a child of Trin!! :bodyb:


----------



## cassie04

*oK------ so girlies im sorry if tmi but i really need to ask you girlies!

Well me and Dave havent had sex since we found out i was pregnant.....it has been very frustrating! But then i finally gave in......we didnt have sex we just fooled around! He played with me and I ended up having 2 orgasms......but 30 mins later i had some sharp cramping and backache! it kinda feels like diaorea - you know when you get all hot and flustered cos it hurts!

Anyway i was scared to "do" anything cos of the baby but i read it is fine to orgasm so i gave in and now i wish i hadnt incase i done something! i know you can have pain when the uterus contracts after orgasm or during but i couldnt find anythign about getting pains half an hour later! 

Any idea!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh goodness Kit I forgot about your Sweep:dohh: Turns out only Sooty was there? :shrug:


:tease:


----------



## addie25

Thank you soooooo much you are alllll so sweeeeeeeeet :hugs:

I was very upset so I decided to take a HPT since I am as we know a POASA and the line is darker I can see it without holding the test. It is on the table and I can see the line and I just peed an hour ago so that is a good sign isnt it??????? I will POAS at 6 hold it for 4 hours and test again. I have hope now that its darker hope this baby wants to stick around!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

no idea if its a good thing being mid cycle will find out i suppose


----------



## Mollykins

Oh he looks so miserable Trin.:awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> *oK------ so girlies im sorry if tmi but i really need to ask you girlies!
> 
> Well me and Dave havent had sex since we found out i was pregnant.....it has been very frustrating! But then i finally gave in......we didnt have sex we just fooled around! He played with me and I ended up having 2 orgasms......but 30 mins later i had some sharp cramping and backache! it kinda feels like diaorea - you know when you get all hot and flustered cos it hurts!
> 
> Anyway i was scared to "do" anything cos of the baby but i read it is fine to orgasm so i gave in and now i wish i hadnt incase i done something! i know you can have pain when the uterus contracts after orgasm or during but i couldnt find anythign about getting pains half an hour later!
> 
> Any idea!*

My DH and I went paranoid and frigid (scared about a 2nd mc) BUT I seem to remember doing it for myself at some point and having a crampy feeling afterwards and feeling terribly worried but all was fine so I don't think you need worry:flower: And my tennis friend was hot hot hot all her 3 pregnancies (no mc ever, lucky munchkin!) and said her DH got more sex when she was preggars than during the ttc part:haha: BUT that said, if the pains persist then see monsieur le docteur:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *oK------ so girlies im sorry if tmi but i really need to ask you girlies!
> 
> Well me and Dave havent had sex since we found out i was pregnant.....it has been very frustrating! But then i finally gave in......we didnt have sex we just fooled around! He played with me and I ended up having 2 orgasms......but 30 mins later i had some sharp cramping and backache! it kinda feels like diaorea - you know when you get all hot and flustered cos it hurts!
> 
> Anyway i was scared to "do" anything cos of the baby but i read it is fine to orgasm so i gave in and now i wish i hadnt incase i done something! i know you can have pain when the uterus contracts after orgasm or during but i couldnt find anythign about getting pains half an hour later!
> 
> Any idea!*

Don't worry Cassie - fun is allowed m'love and cramping after a bit of fun is very common. Alarming as it is, there's no reason that it means anything bad, and yes, you can have pains a bit after the event. Actual sex can also cause a bit of bleeding as it can irritate the cervix - just so you know if that happens in the future. Chill petal - all will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *oK------ so girlies im sorry if tmi but i really need to ask you girlies!
> 
> Well me and Dave havent had sex since we found out i was pregnant.....it has been very frustrating! But then i finally gave in......we didnt have sex we just fooled around! He played with me and I ended up having 2 orgasms......but 30 mins later i had some sharp cramping and backache! it kinda feels like diaorea - you know when you get all hot and flustered cos it hurts!
> 
> Anyway i was scared to "do" anything cos of the baby but i read it is fine to orgasm so i gave in and now i wish i hadnt incase i done something! i know you can have pain when the uterus contracts after orgasm or during but i couldnt find anythign about getting pains half an hour later!
> 
> Any idea!*
> 
> My DH and I went paranoid and frigid (scared about a 2nd mc) BUT I seem to remember doing it for myself at some point and having a crampy feeling afterwards and feeling terribly worried but all was fine so I don't think you need worry:flower: And my tennis friend was hot hot hot all her 3 pregnancies (no mc ever, lucky munchkin!) and said her DH got more sex when she was preggars than during the ttc part:haha: BUT that said, if the pains persist then see monsieur le docteur:thumbup:Click to expand...

*Thanks B! Iv come to bed cos its really achey and put the fan on to cool me down!i swear my legs will be closed if it means i get cramps as bad as this i just hope i havent triggered anything bad!

It cam quite sharp but now its a dull ache in back and belly! It just felt like i was going to have to dash to the toilet for the runs!*


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> :nope:
> 
> Couldn't have sweep done this morning. I had an internal done which allowed the MW to ascertain that the neck of my womb/cervix is in a posterior position due to the baby's head pushing down, which means her fingers could not reach round to the back to do the sweep :( I feel cheated as I still had to have the internal which wasn't a big deal really so I'm sure the sweep itself wouldn't have been unbearable or anything :shrug:
> 
> The bottom line is that I am now booked in for induction next Monday at bang on 42 weeks preggo! I suppose noone can say I won't have given nature every chance by then.
> 
> Off to jog round the block..... :winkwink:

Tomorrow Kit tomorrow:hugs:

Addie from what the girls have found im pretty hopeful for you still please dont be sad:hugs:

April i reckon this is the case for some guys they just freak out but your right no excuse for nastiness:growlmad:

Luna you and mr luna look fab and so do the landscape & tent piccys and luna doggy:thumbup:,and brill idea for etsey you sound very motivated right now good on you:hugs:And fab turtle mail from lovely Kit:thumbup:

Molly how are you? apart from being booted in the bladder :haha:

Bethany hows you & monkey today? when is your long awaited hols:shrug:

Ginge hey lovely least she has shown her face now is mid cycle good for app?

Trin so so glad Tarq is feeling perkier:thumbup:

Well today is finally taken its toll on me and nate i have weird strange twinges and he is sitting very firmly on my bladder and wanna pee every 2 mins no joke:nope:, i feel very strange:shrug:. I loved the nibbly fish:thumbup:want to go again:thumbup:i visited my friend for a :coffee:and butty for lunch:winkwink:then i came home to see tallula and then took nana the cemetary to tend her graves bless:thumbup:i returned home mowed the back lawn, emptied all the kitchen cupboards sorting as i went ready for work men tomorrow,planted some sunflower seeds, pulled up dead pansies:flower:and re potted Reeces chillis and broccoli he is grownig, walked tallula with OH on his return from work then we have just eaten duck breast,jacket spud filled with cheese and broccoli was nom nom:winkwink:have bathed and now feel dead alive lol:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh goodness Kit I forgot about your Sweep:dohh: Turns out only Sooty was there? :shrug:
> 
> 
> :tease:

:haha:

I thought of this joke earlier but didn't know if anyone would get it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't remember what I was going to say:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Thank you soooooo much you are alllll so sweeeeeeeeet :hugs:
> 
> I was very upset so I decided to take a HPT since I am as we know a POASA and the line is darker I can see it without holding the test. It is on the table and I can see the line and I just peed an hour ago so that is a good sign isnt it??????? I will POAS at 6 hold it for 4 hours and test again. I have hope now that its darker hope this baby wants to stick around!!!!!!

Hun please dont be sad:hugs:
everyones hcg was at 10 some stage.........it just needs to double now and ull have a baby in 9 months :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh he looks so miserable Trin.:awww:

:ninja: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_7utRoJDbpFk/Sq5SioXFiKI/AAAAAAAAAOo/XdKf0B80xRU/s320/sootyandsweep.jpg


----------



## addie25

I think baby wants to stick around see its darker.



In person you do not need to bring it to the window to see it you can just put it on the table and see it fine. Hope pics are good. Im a bit more relaxed.


----------



## addie25

Thanks so much for looking things up and for the encouragement you girls are amazing!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh he looks so miserable Trin.:awww:
> 
> :ninja: :haha:Click to expand...

:shock:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Couldn't have sweep done this morning. I had an internal done which allowed the MW to ascertain that the neck of my womb/cervix is in a posterior position due to the baby's head pushing down, which means her fingers could not reach round to the back to do the sweep :( I feel cheated as I still had to have the internal which wasn't a big deal really so I'm sure the sweep itself wouldn't have been unbearable or anything :shrug:
> 
> The bottom line is that I am now booked in for induction next Monday at bang on 42 weeks preggo! I suppose noone can say I won't have given nature every chance by then.
> 
> Off to jog round the block..... :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sorry Kit :nope: BUUUUUT, anything could happen between now and next monday so fingers crossed. Just keep on doing what you're doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin :hugs:
> 
> Looks like Tarq is turning the corner I hope? I take it the chocolate stayed down?Click to expand...
> 
> He has and the chocolate stayed down. We had a "I'm going to bomit" scare but turns out he just needed a wee :haha: Not back to normal but no more Angela's-Ashes-wake-up-next-to-your-dead-brother dreams for me (I actually fetched him from his bed last night and put him in our bed because i wanted to keep an eye on him). I am so relieved to see some colour in his face and hear him talking
> 
> This is his drip pic from yesterday
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/269633_10150314170169880_594719879_9390543_3243370_n.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Very glad the bomit scare was a false alarm :thumbup: You really must have had the worst few days - just looking at that little face makes me :cry: But he's made of stern stuff I'm sure being a child of Trin!! :bodyb:Click to expand...


He does have color in his face thats great!!!!!!! What a brave boy!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_7utRoJDbpFk/Sq5SioXFiKI/AAAAAAAAAOo/XdKf0B80xRU/s320/sootyandsweep.jpg

Unfortunately, unlike Sooty, the MW couldn't get Izzy wizzy bizzy :nope:

Where's Sue and Matthew?? :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> View attachment 233769
> I think baby wants to stick around see its darker.
> 
> View attachment 233767
> 
> 
> In person you do not need to bring it to the window to see it you can just put it on the table and see it fine. Hope pics are good. Im a bit more relaxed.

see its darker :fool: yipee!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> View attachment 233769
> I think baby wants to stick around see its darker.
> 
> View attachment 233767
> 
> 
> In person you do not need to bring it to the window to see it you can just put it on the table and see it fine. Hope pics are good. Im a bit more relaxed.

I see it no problemos!! :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

*Kit- how are you feeling today?*


----------



## addie25

I hope this turns out well. I used afternoon wee and only held it for an hour and a half and its darker. I post my 6 pm one later :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Chin up Addie, wait a few more days and get more bloods done, but it does look like IVF levels are always low.


----------



## HollyMonkey

'Tis true Clare, we all had a beta of 10 at some point! Nice way of looking at it!!

Hayley well what a day you've had, sounds fabbo! I'm on that kind of countdown week before hols where suddenly one hundred things fall on me to do before leaving:dohh: I've been making our turtle today but haven't finished at all at all at all:dohh: Kept cocking up his shell so I'm going to leave it for this evening. It's been really hot and LO running around and lots of holiday last minute things to do. 


OOOOOOO ME HOLIDAYS BY THE SEA ON SUNDAY!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> I hope this turns out well. I used afternoon wee and only held it for an hour and a half and its darker. I post my 6 pm one later :happydance::thumbup:

wouldnt wanna look in ur bank account :rofl:
all these preg tests :haha:


----------



## cassie04

*Im guessing this time next week your lines will be dark!  Addie least wednesday will be here before you know it!*


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh he looks so miserable Trin.:awww:
> 
> :ninja: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

Guess this means you'll have a baby soon :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Kit- how are you feeling today?*

Welllllllll, as you ask.....I'm now having irregular period like cramps since the MW had a dig around in my lady garden. I know she wasn't able to do the actual sweep but maybe it still did something? I don't want to get my hopes up too much so we'll see how things develop.

Thanks for asking :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 'Tis true Clare, we all had a beta of 10 at some point! Nice way of looking at it!!
> 
> Hayley well what a day you've had, sounds fabbo! I'm on that kind of countdown week before hols where suddenly one hundred things fall on me to do before leaving:dohh: I've been making our turtle today but haven't finished at all at all at all:dohh: Kept cocking up his shell so I'm going to leave it for this evening. It's been really hot and LO running around and lots of holiday last minute things to do.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOO ME HOLIDAYS BY THE SEA ON SUNDAY!!

I miss you already :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Kit- how are you feeling today?*
> 
> Welllllllll, as you ask.....I'm now having irregular period like cramps since the MW had a dig around in my lady garden. I know she wasn't able to do the actual sweep but maybe it still did something? I don't want to get my hopes up too much so we'll see how things develop.
> 
> Thanks for asking :thumbup:Click to expand...

SOmetimes all it takes is a bit of irritation to give the body the idea

FIngers, toes, everything crossed for you. Maybe Hayley will be right :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this turns out well. I used afternoon wee and only held it for an hour and a half and its darker. I post my 6 pm one later :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> wouldnt wanna look in ur bank account :rofl:
> all these preg tests :haha:Click to expand...

LOL :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Kit- how are you feeling today?*
> 
> Welllllllll, as you ask.....I'm now having irregular period like cramps since the MW had a dig around in my lady garden. I know she wasn't able to do the actual sweep but maybe it still did something? I don't want to get my hopes up too much so we'll see how things develop.
> 
> Thanks for asking :thumbup:Click to expand...

*EASHHHHHHH C'MON BABY!!!!!

i thought the begining of labour is meant to feel like period pains???? could this be a sign? baby by tomorow?*


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Kit- how are you feeling today?*
> 
> Welllllllll, as you ask.....I'm now having irregular period like cramps since the MW had a dig around in my lady garden. I know she wasn't able to do the actual sweep but maybe it still did something? I don't want to get my hopes up too much so we'll see how things develop.
> 
> Thanks for asking :thumbup:Click to expand...

Fingers, toes, and legs crossed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's darker than before Addie:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Kit- how are you feeling today?*
> 
> Welllllllll, as you ask.....I'm now having irregular period like cramps since the MW had a dig around in my lady garden. I know she wasn't able to do the actual sweep but maybe it still did something? I don't want to get my hopes up too much so we'll see how things develop.
> 
> Thanks for asking :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> SOmetimes all it takes is a bit of irritation to give the body the idea
> 
> FIngers, toes, everything crossed for you. Maybe Hayley will be right :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks lovley. I really hope so. If Hayley is right, you'll all be wanting predictions!! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis true Clare, we all had a beta of 10 at some point! Nice way of looking at it!!
> 
> Hayley well what a day you've had, sounds fabbo! I'm on that kind of countdown week before hols where suddenly one hundred things fall on me to do before leaving:dohh: I've been making our turtle today but haven't finished at all at all at all:dohh: Kept cocking up his shell so I'm going to leave it for this evening. It's been really hot and LO running around and lots of holiday last minute things to do.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOO ME HOLIDAYS BY THE SEA ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> I miss you already :cry:Click to expand...

Actually this is a serious issue, I will be gone 2 WHOLE WEEKS! I'll have my lurkberry which hopefully will work in the campsite but imagine if there's no wifi and it doesn't:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

'Spose you'll have your bébé by then Kit and you won't love me anymore anyway:-(


----------



## addie25

LOL I told my MIL I wasn't going to go shopping bc I wanted to just lay down till wednesday and she said ill come over and i said I didn't want company. We were going to look for a new dress for the wedding I am in Sunday bc I no longer like the one I have. I told her i would just wear the one I have and that will be that. So she went to the store and just called me and said she got 3 new dresses n is still looking she will bring them to me and pick the ones I like LOL...She is funny. That was nice!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit now have a curry hot bath and a longer walk lol! Ohh I'm too excited!!! 

Addie I'm on my phone and I can see it! Defo darker

Urgh I'm havin heart palpitations as I'm lying down and baby is deciding to squish my lungs up!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Kit- how are you feeling today?*
> 
> Welllllllll, as you ask.....I'm now having irregular period like cramps since the MW had a dig around in my lady garden. I know she wasn't able to do the actual sweep but maybe it still did something? I don't want to get my hopes up too much so we'll see how things develop.
> 
> Thanks for asking :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> SOmetimes all it takes is a bit of irritation to give the body the idea
> 
> FIngers, toes, everything crossed for you. Maybe Hayley will be right :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovley. I really hope so. If Hayley is right, you'll all be wanting predictions!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

My sister has her birthday in the 14th. Oh no! I had forgotten til now... :argh:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis true Clare, we all had a beta of 10 at some point! Nice way of looking at it!!
> 
> Hayley well what a day you've had, sounds fabbo! I'm on that kind of countdown week before hols where suddenly one hundred things fall on me to do before leaving:dohh: I've been making our turtle today but haven't finished at all at all at all:dohh: Kept cocking up his shell so I'm going to leave it for this evening. It's been really hot and LO running around and lots of holiday last minute things to do.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOO ME HOLIDAYS BY THE SEA ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> I miss you already :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this is a serious issue, I will be gone 2 WHOLE WEEKS! I'll have my lurkberry which hopefully will work in the campsite but imagine if there's no wifi and it doesn't:cry:Click to expand...

AHHH 2 WEEKS IT HAS TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> It's darker than before Addie:thumbup:

YES I AM MORE HOPEFUL!!! :thumbup:


KIT I THINK IT IS ALMOST BABY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis true Clare, we all had a beta of 10 at some point! Nice way of looking at it!!
> 
> Hayley well what a day you've had, sounds fabbo! I'm on that kind of countdown week before hols where suddenly one hundred things fall on me to do before leaving:dohh: I've been making our turtle today but haven't finished at all at all at all:dohh: Kept cocking up his shell so I'm going to leave it for this evening. It's been really hot and LO running around and lots of holiday last minute things to do.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOO ME HOLIDAYS BY THE SEA ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> I miss you already :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this is a serious issue, I will be gone 2 WHOLE WEEKS! I'll have my lurkberry which hopefully will work in the campsite but imagine if there's no wifi and it doesn't:cry:Click to expand...

This is serious! I think maybe you just can't go in case this happens...that's not unreasonable.....is it? :winkwink:


----------



## cassie04

*ok guys i think i am having a miscarriage!

I have brown blood when i wiped!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's darker than before Addie:thumbup:
> 
> YES I AM MORE HOPEFUL!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> KIT I THINK IT IS ALMOST BABY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I think it IS BabyTime!

BAY-BEE! BAY-BEE! BAY-BEE!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

toot toot addie that is darker 

monkey nooooooooooooooo take us with you !!!!!


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *ok guys i think i am having a miscarriage!
> 
> I have brown blood when i wiped!*

NO NO NO A miscarriage is a lotttt of blood and red blood. Brown is old blood its fine. Call ur doctor if you are worried tho. OHH I know its scary but does not sound like a miscarriage so do not get scared.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> toot toot addie that is darker
> 
> monkey nooooooooooooooo take us with you !!!!!

Yes I am excited to see my 6pm wee stick. This baby is going to have to pay for his/her own college!!!!!!!!! I do not think it will be twins tho if this turns out well and I remain pregnant bc the number. Unless they are both lazy and both decided to wait and scare mommy be4 they attached fully!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *ok guys i think i am having a miscarriage!
> 
> I have brown blood when i wiped!*
> 
> NO NO NO A miscarriage is a lotttt of blood and red blood. Brown is old blood its fine. Call ur doctor if you are worried tho. OHH I know its scary but does not sound like a miscarriage so do not get scared.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

*
I did have cramps 30 mins after i orgasmed and they lasted 30 mins and now they have totally gone! but i thought id feel down ther cos i felt damp so i did and it was brown!!!! are you sure brown isnt bad?????*


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> *ok guys i think i am having a miscarriage!
> 
> I have brown blood when i wiped!*

Hey it's probably just from the nookie?:shrug: Your blood vessels are all engorged by progesterone and it doesn't take much to make them bleed a bit, I was the Queen of Nosebleeds (glamorous title I know!) so really DO NOT PANIC!

Cue hundreds of turtles who had early pregnancy bleeding to post.....


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> *ok guys i think i am having a miscarriage!
> 
> I have brown blood when i wiped!*

i had brown discharge at 6 weeks.call mw to reasuure u x


----------



## addie25

OHHH you had sex well yea your guna have some blood. No worries and yes those cramps after sex are normal I had them. I hated them so much that I didn't have sex for a couple weeks. DH was scared to sleep with me bc he knew I would get the cramps lol.


----------



## addie25

BIG :hugs: CASSIE YOU ARE FINE :thumbup: AND SO IS YOUR :baby:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello! Taking a break from all my chores to say HI... :hi:

KIT I do hope your baby makes an appearance today! How wonderful would that be???! :dance:

Cassie, I wouldn't worry - but contact your midwife if you can, as everyone else has said :thumbup:

Addie, you latest FRER looks much darker! I am hopeful for you!

Hayley, what a crazy busy day you had! You're going to sleep well!! :D

Bethany, will you be tent camping or cabin camping or something on your holiday?


OKAY, something smells like CHOCOLATE and it's driving me NUTS! I really need some chocolate ice cream, now.....................................


----------



## cassie04

*Thanks ladies!

I swear if this is from sexing i will not be sexing in ages!

I dont have a midwife to call!

I have no cramps which im hoping is good since they have stopped! I will wait and see if it goes red or if i get cramps and i might pop to the hospital and ask!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *ok guys i think i am having a miscarriage!
> 
> I have brown blood when i wiped!*
> 
> NO NO NO A miscarriage is a lotttt of blood and red blood. Brown is old blood its fine. Call ur doctor if you are worried tho. OHH I know its scary but does not sound like a miscarriage so do not get scared.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I did have cramps 30 mins after i orgasmed and they lasted 30 mins and now they have totally gone! but i thought id feel down ther cos i felt damp so i did and it was brown!!!! are you sure brown isnt bad?????*Click to expand...

Brown is _old blood_, probably mixed with _sperm/vaginal fluids_ (If you want the HollyMonkey Total!) Hence its descent towards the exit:thumbup: 

You been holding back your vom all day? Mag-ni-fi-cent:thumbup: That's a really good thing!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis true Clare, we all had a beta of 10 at some point! Nice way of looking at it!!
> 
> Hayley well what a day you've had, sounds fabbo! I'm on that kind of countdown week before hols where suddenly one hundred things fall on me to do before leaving:dohh: I've been making our turtle today but haven't finished at all at all at all:dohh: Kept cocking up his shell so I'm going to leave it for this evening. It's been really hot and LO running around and lots of holiday last minute things to do.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOO ME HOLIDAYS BY THE SEA ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> I miss you already :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this is a serious issue, I will be gone 2 WHOLE WEEKS! I'll have my lurkberry which hopefully will work in the campsite but imagine if there's no wifi and it doesn't:cry:Click to expand...

:shock: OMG! DON'T EVEN SAY THAT!!!:shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 'Spose you'll have your bébé by then Kit and you won't love me anymore anyway:-(

:serenade:

_"IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII will always loooooooooove yoooooooooooooo"_


----------



## LunaLady

And for those that asked! Here's a link to my Etsy shoppe:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AedrielleAndOriza

I will hopefully get new stuff posted next week :dance:


----------



## addie25

IS IT 6PM YETTT 11 IN ENGLAND 12 IN FRANCE!!!!!!!!!! I WANT I WANT I WANT TO TAKE ANOTHER WEE STICKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! 

Im so glad you see its darker. I hope it keeps going the waiting is killing me!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> toot toot addie that is darker
> 
> monkey nooooooooooooooo take us with you !!!!!

I've rented 25 caravans!!! With *vomit basins* for the newly pregnant, and *birthing pods* for the soon to pops, and *4 postered romance beds* for the still ttc stragglers! I can't wait to see you all in Brittany!!:dance:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> toot toot addie that is darker
> 
> monkey nooooooooooooooo take us with you !!!!!
> 
> I've rented 25 caravans!!! With *vomit basins* for the newly pregnant, and *birthing pods* for the soon to pops, and *4 postered romance beds B] for the still ttc stragglers! I can't wait to see you all in Brittany!!*Click to expand...

*

That sounds amazing.........

can I bring the kittens.......they promise to behave*


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie... It's probably fine, brown is old call your doctor if you want! It is your right And at 7 weeks you might get a scan for reassurance. If you don't wanna do that all you can do is watch it but not overtly... As what B says is true apparently increased blood flow in your delicate parts makes you bleed easier in 1st tri I fink :shrug:

Kit sorry she couldn't do your sweep, after you geared yourself up for it too :hugs: perhaps period pains are actually your first contractions. I do hope so :flower: I wore your harmonising bracelet for my dirt day at work today :kiss: :hug:

B did you miss me? :sad2: I missed you. I found myself thinking what would the turtles do? :haha: I really miss you the most though cause we do normally hold the day shift :haha:

Luna - it looks gorgeous your trip and I love the sound of plan. Over here you get free help if you are unemployed with tax rules and start up low interest loans. Is this not available there? 

Hayley - I'm well jel of your day! Sounds loverly...

Molly :hi: I nuv you. Leo made me laugh by jumping on your bladder :haha:. You still eatin' potato salad?

Addie - my love , try not to worry about lines hen the docs have said you are basically still in... I agree line looks darker but try and save your money til at least wednesday when you should hear about doubles and fings :shrug:. Happy potter isn't out here til Friday, I'm going this weekend :happydance:

Ginge sorry she caught you. Hope that at the very least that it doesn't affect your appointment adversely being mid cycle. Though I reckon if a certain part of cycle was better they'd say :shrug:

Sezi, zizi, LOVER thanks for the text this morning... My first day at school went well. They were all really nice and helpful and we even had a laugh as my boss, showed me the stamps for doing the mail and invoices and the other girls were :rofl: 'she's got a law degree and she's showing her how to use a stamp!' it flew by too :) hope you and your man are ok.

April :hugs: hope Jay turns around, try not to stress about the effects on bebe as that's a stress in itself. Hope you are ok... :flower: 

I've evaded fertile :sex: ladies. I'm glad too feeling good about my job and stuff :)


----------



## Crunchie

hey Cassie, try not to worry to much......its most likley the fooling around that caused it xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Cassie, I had brown blood with my first child at 6 weeks. Panicked because I had a mc before him. Went for a scan and all was fine

When I had a mc recently it started with pink blood not brown.

I think the orgasm probably just loosened some old blood, possibly from implantation, and that's what you're seeing now

Try just lie down and breathe :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Thanks ladies!
> 
> I swear if this is from sexing i will not be sexing in ages!
> 
> I dont have a midwife to call!
> 
> I have no cramps which im hoping is good since they have stopped! I will wait and see if it goes red or if i get cramps and i might pop to the hospital and ask!*

I had brown bleeding with this pregnancy Cassie - I got an early scan because of it and prior MC but there was no problem at all. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I have a feeling Kit is going to have her baby in the night!


----------



## addie25

I THINK SO 2 APRIL HERE COMES OUR FIRST TURTLE :baby:


----------



## mummyApril

Cassie its good your cramps have stopped, if you are worried call early pregnancy unit at ur hosp! But you don't need to worry if its brown blood try and rest x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> toot toot addie that is darker
> 
> monkey nooooooooooooooo take us with you !!!!!
> 
> I've rented 25 caravans!!! With *vomit basins* for the newly pregnant, and *birthing pods* for the soon to pops, and *4 postered romance beds* for the still ttc stragglers! I can't wait to see you all in Brittany!!:dance:Click to expand...

:wohoo:I'M ON MY WAY! :plane: SAVE ME A VOM BASIN!!!:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis true Clare, we all had a beta of 10 at some point! Nice way of looking at it!!
> 
> Hayley well what a day you've had, sounds fabbo! I'm on that kind of countdown week before hols where suddenly one hundred things fall on me to do before leaving:dohh: I've been making our turtle today but haven't finished at all at all at all:dohh: Kept cocking up his shell so I'm going to leave it for this evening. It's been really hot and LO running around and lots of holiday last minute things to do.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOO ME HOLIDAYS BY THE SEA ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> I miss you already :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this is a serious issue, I will be gone 2 WHOLE WEEKS! I'll have my lurkberry which hopefully will work in the campsite but imagine if there's no wifi and it doesn't:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: OMG! DON'T EVEN SAY THAT!!!:shock:Click to expand...

BBM should work:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I have a feeling Kit is going to have her baby in the night!

8-[

I dunno......cramping is _very_ irregular :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> toot toot addie that is darker
> 
> monkey nooooooooooooooo take us with you !!!!!
> 
> I've rented 25 caravans!!! With *vomit basins* for the newly pregnant, and *birthing pods* for the soon to pops, and *4 postered romance beds* for the still ttc stragglers! I can't wait to see you all in Brittany!!:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo:I'M ON MY WAY! :plane: SAVE ME A VOM BASIN!!!:wohoo:Click to expand...

Ooo first taker! The *Vom Basins* are a little way away from my caravan, for obvious reasons, since DH and I will be in our luxury camping bed _Creating Emily_, and I'd rather he wasn't reminded of the reality of pregnancy during 'L'Acte'! Likewise for you Kit, with your newborn, your *Mother/Baby Bonding Pod* will be a few hundred metres away so that my DH isn't frightened by the reality of screaming babies:haha:


----------



## addie25

Well baby is thinking about what he/she wants to do he/she loves it in you but I think it will get more regular and he/she will come on out tonight or tomorrow!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Kit is going to have her baby in the night!
> 
> 8-[
> 
> I dunno......cramping is _very_ irregular :shrug:Click to expand...

 Give it time :happydance: Take some raspberry leaf :happydance: try get some sleep

PS if they remain after a hot bath then it's likely something is happening


----------



## TrinityMom

A lovely article


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Jaynie....

So glad your first day went well.....sounds like the people are great :thumbup: and I hope you felt harmonious :winkwink:

You're right...I had completely psyched myself up for the sweep but maybe what was done will be enough?? [-o&lt;


----------



## addie25

be back in a bit my MIL is here with my trunk show lol she has so many pretty dresses!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Kit is going to have her baby in the night!
> 
> 8-[
> 
> I dunno......cramping is _very_ irregular :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh stop over-analysing Kit! Just go and crouch in the nearest forest and *Birth*:shrug: I wanna be a Turtle Auntie!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> be back in a bit my MIL is here with my trunk show lol she has so many pretty dresses!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What fun!!! Enjoy - nice distraction for you :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Kit is going to have her baby in the night!
> 
> 8-[
> 
> I dunno......cramping is _very_ irregular :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh stop over-analysing Kit! Just go and crouch in the nearest forest and *Birth*:shrug: I wanna be a Turtle Auntie!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> A lovely article

:shock:

_"But if weaning means never drinking breastmilk again, then Mongolians are never truly weaned - and here's what surprised me most about breastfeeding in Mongolia. If a woman's breasts are engorged and her baby is not at hand, she will simply go around and ask a family member, of any age or sex, if they'd like a drink. Often a woman will express a bowlful for her husband as a treat, or leave some in the fridge for anyone to help themselves"_

Bitty anyone? (UK humour)


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_7utRoJDbpFk/Sq5SioXFiKI/AAAAAAAAAOo/XdKf0B80xRU/s320/sootyandsweep.jpg

In the nursery we have Sooty, Sweep and Sue hand puppets :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Kit is going to have her baby in the night!
> 
> 8-[
> 
> I dunno......cramping is _very_ irregular :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh stop over-analysing Kit! Just go and crouch in the nearest forest and *Birth*:shrug: I wanna be a Turtle Auntie!Click to expand...

:haha: I know, I'm such a procrastinator!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Kit is going to have her baby in the night!
> 
> 8-[
> 
> I dunno......cramping is _very_ irregular :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh stop over-analysing Kit! Just go and crouch in the nearest forest and *Birth*:shrug: I wanna be a Turtle Auntie!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know, I'm such a procrastinator!Click to expand...

yeah....look at you ....only gave up work 3 weeks ago and you don't wash ( you admitted it ) or even give birth on the deadline set !!!!


----------



## cassie04

*Thank you for all your lovely replies!

I have rung the hospital as i have no way of contacting the midwife or my doctor! and the woman is ring me back as she is arranging an early scan for me *


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> A lovely article
> 
> :shock:
> 
> _"But if weaning means never drinking breastmilk again, then Mongolians are never truly weaned - and here's what surprised me most about breastfeeding in Mongolia. If a woman's breasts are engorged and her baby is not at hand, she will simply go around and ask a family member, of any age or sex, if they'd like a drink. Often a woman will express a bowlful for her husband as a treat, or leave some in the fridge for anyone to help themselves"_
> 
> Bitty anyone? (UK humour)Click to expand...

If you think about it it's no more bizarre than drinking what comes out of a cow's nipple :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I loved that article, Trin!!!!! Thanks for sharing it :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> A lovely article
> 
> :shock:
> 
> _"But if weaning means never drinking breastmilk again, then Mongolians are never truly weaned - and here's what surprised me most about breastfeeding in Mongolia. If a woman's breasts are engorged and her baby is not at hand, she will simply go around and ask a family member, of any age or sex, if they'd like a drink. Often a woman will express a bowlful for her husband as a treat, or leave some in the fridge for anyone to help themselves"_
> 
> Bitty anyone? (UK humour)Click to expand...
> 
> If you think about it it's no more bizarre than drinking what comes out of a cow's nipple :shrug:Click to expand...

You're right. In fact, if you look at it totally unbiased and with a 'logical eye' drinking breastmilk seems far more natural than drinking cow or goat or whatever milk. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Even if they are irregular Kit everything has to start somewhere :)

I'm having some major pains at the month! Almost went 2 days without any... I reckon sympathy pains Kit lol


----------



## LunaLady

SPEAKING OF BREASTFEEDING...

On Saturday after my shower I was laying in bed with DH (pre CRACKBOOM and nap :haha: ) and he asked if I was lactating yet and I said 'no' and that I hadn't noticed anything being produced yet. I squeezed my left breasticle and VIOLA! A drop or two bubbled up! I was in shock :shock: DH was, too! :haha:

But then he said he found it incredibly sexy that I'm so feminine and that my body works just like it's supposed to. :sex: :haha:

So, I'm going to assume that's normal and that I should whip up some nipple pads :haha:


----------



## cassie04

*she rang back 9;10am wed morning i have a scan! i feel releived tht they can see me early but fingers crossed this brown doesnt turn turn red stuff!*


----------



## firstbaby25

Hello crunch :hi: Lissy :hi: babyhopes :hi: :kiss: :hi: essie! It's sad that some of you are coming up for/just gone on maternity leave and i'm not gonna be here in le day...

Really where is Luna!

Imagine if kmteehoo worked with me. 

I have a friend who won't drink milk for that reason it's from a cows nipple and she wouldn't drink milk from her mum's nipple!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Kit is going to have her baby in the night!
> 
> 8-[
> 
> I dunno......cramping is _very_ irregular :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh stop over-analysing Kit! Just go and crouch in the nearest forest and *Birth*:shrug: I wanna be a Turtle Auntie!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know, I'm such a procrastinator!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah....look at you ....only gave up work 3 weeks ago and you don't wash ( you admitted it ) or even give birth on the deadline set !!!!Click to expand...

:huh: *passes out from smelly armpit odour*


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I loved that article, Trin!!!!! Thanks for sharing it :hugs:

I knew you would :hugs: This is my best:

_Not to be outdone, I adopted the same strategy. There we were, two mothers flapping our breasts like competing strippers trying to entice a client. If the grandparents were around, they'd get in on the act. The poor kids wouldn't know where to look - the reassuring fullness of their own mothers' breasts, granny's withered pancake boasting its long experience, or the strange mound of flesh granddad was squeezing up in breast envy. Try as I might, I can't picture a similar scene at a La Leche League meeting._


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl: 

I meant MOOMIN! Work has had it's toll on me!


----------



## Essie

Kit - Sorry you didn't get your sweep. But sounds like maybe just having the internal might have set something off? Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

Addie - :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed for you on Wednesday. From the info Kit and B posted it sounds positive. 

Luna - The camping looks gorgeous, and lovely pics of you, Mr Luna and Luna dog. You'll have to post a link to your Etsy shop when it's all sorted :thumbup:

B - are you maybe a bit excited for your holiday on Sunday :haha: Hope your lurkberry does work out there, otherwise it'll be an agonising 2 weeks for you. Think of how many pages you'd have to catch up on!

Ginge - Glad AF showed up for you. Is mid cycle a good time for the appointment?

Trin - Glad Tarq is feeling better, and didn't vomit after his chocolate :thumbup:

Cassie - Try not to panic. As others have said brown blood is old blood. I had brown blood early on, I ended up going down to A&E as it happened while I was at work (I work in the hospital) and had an early scan. All was fine. You've probably just shifted a bit of old blood that was around your cervix. Hope the lady gets back to you soon about the scan :hugs:

:wave: Everyone else, hope you've had good days

As for me, I waited in all day for the midwife to come and recheck my blood pressure. When she hadn't arrived by 4 I called them and it turns out that the Assessment Unit didn't ask them to come and check on me :dohh: She came out (after eventually finding our house) and checked. BP was fine. Fundal height was less than last week, which she said is because baby has engaged more. She said she thought the baby was sizeable but not huge, and felt quite long (which they said at the scan too) and felt like I probably have quite a bit of fluid which would make me measure bigger too. She was lovely, said she would come and check me again or I could just wait til my normal MW appointment on Thursday. I said I'm happy to just have that appointment, but will phone if i feel off. I cannot get comfortable today, no matter how i sit/lay I just feel uncomfy. On my birth ball now which seems to be helping a bit. 

Had chicken wraps with some of our homegrown salad for tea :munch: Was yummy :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I loved that article, Trin!!!!! Thanks for sharing it :hugs:
> 
> I knew you would :hugs: This is my best:
> 
> _Not to be outdone, I adopted the same strategy. There we were, two mothers flapping our breasts like competing strippers trying to entice a client. If the grandparents were around, they'd get in on the act. The poor kids wouldn't know where to look - the reassuring fullness of their own mothers' breasts, granny's withered pancake boasting its long experience, or the strange mound of flesh granddad was squeezing up in breast envy. Try as I might, I can't picture a similar scene at a La Leche League meeting._Click to expand...

Yes! That had me laughing out loud :haha:

Have you seen the documentary "Babies"? There's a Mongolian babe in that one. I just loved that documentary. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> SPEAKING OF BREASTFEEDING...
> 
> On Saturday after my shower I was laying in bed with DH (pre CRACKBOOM and nap :haha: ) and he asked if I was lactating yet and I said 'no' and that I hadn't noticed anything being produced yet. I squeezed my left breasticle and VIOLA! A drop or two bubbled up! I was in shock :shock: DH was, too! :haha:
> 
> But then he said he found it incredibly sexy that I'm so feminine and that my body works just like it's supposed to. :sex: :haha:
> 
> So, I'm going to assume that's normal and that I should whip up some nipple pads :haha:

That's excellent :thumbup: After you've had bebe and when you have milk it will come out when you :sex::haha: Same hormones cause orgasm and let down reflex


----------



## poas

Ooh is Kit in her latent phase??????
Um...regards swelling in feet ankles,hands etc.....what is normal? As I had +1 protein in my wee last wednesday and am pretty badly swollen now-my feet actually feel bruised to touch which is a bugger as they itch on the top?
Now, I don't know much about this as Harri gave me no such worries,plus my midwife with him wasn't a useless old hag like this one!!! I rang to find out about the protein and she said she is going on holiday but she'll look at it on the 19th, when I said I had swelling she sort of tutted and told me that it's because of the weather?!!?!?!!?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> A lovely article
> 
> :shock:
> 
> _"But if weaning means never drinking breastmilk again, then Mongolians are never truly weaned - and here's what surprised me most about breastfeeding in Mongolia. If a woman's breasts are engorged and her baby is not at hand, she will simply go around and ask a family member, of any age or sex, if they'd like a drink. Often a woman will express a bowlful for her husband as a treat, or leave some in the fridge for anyone to help themselves"_
> 
> Bitty anyone? (UK humour)Click to expand...
> 
> If you think about it it's no more bizarre than drinking what comes out of a cow's nipple :shrug:Click to expand...

I completely agree...however, the thought of offering my boob to anyone who might be a tad thirsty......hmmm, I struggle with that rightly or wrongly :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I loved that article, Trin!!!!! Thanks for sharing it :hugs:
> 
> I knew you would :hugs: This is my best:
> 
> _Not to be outdone, I adopted the same strategy. There we were, two mothers flapping our breasts like competing strippers trying to entice a client. If the grandparents were around, they'd get in on the act. The poor kids wouldn't know where to look - the reassuring fullness of their own mothers' breasts, granny's withered pancake boasting its long experience, or the strange mound of flesh granddad was squeezing up in breast envy. Try as I might, I can't picture a similar scene at a La Leche League meeting._Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! That had me laughing out loud :haha:
> 
> Have you seen the documentary "Babies"? There's a Mongolian babe in that one. I just loved that documentary. :thumbup:Click to expand...

No I haven't. I'll look it up


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> A lovely article
> 
> :shock:
> 
> _"But if weaning means never drinking breastmilk again, then Mongolians are never truly weaned - and here's what surprised me most about breastfeeding in Mongolia. If a woman's breasts are engorged and her baby is not at hand, she will simply go around and ask a family member, of any age or sex, if they'd like a drink. Often a woman will express a bowlful for her husband as a treat, or leave some in the fridge for anyone to help themselves"_
> 
> Bitty anyone? (UK humour)Click to expand...
> 
> If you think about it it's no more bizarre than drinking what comes out of a cow's nipple :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree...however, the thought of offering my boob to anyone who might be a tad thirsty......hmmm, I struggle with that rightly or wrongly :shrug:Click to expand...

I am with you there, Kit. Imagining someone in my family (other than baby or DH) taking to my teat.... well, that just makes me shudder!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I loved that article, Trin!!!!! Thanks for sharing it :hugs:
> 
> I knew you would :hugs: This is my best:
> 
> _Not to be outdone, I adopted the same strategy. There we were, two mothers flapping our breasts like competing strippers trying to entice a client. If the grandparents were around, they'd get in on the act. The poor kids wouldn't know where to look - the reassuring fullness of their own mothers' breasts, granny's withered pancake boasting its long experience, or the strange mound of flesh granddad was squeezing up in breast envy. Try as I might, I can't picture a similar scene at a La Leche League meeting._Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! That had me laughing out loud :haha:
> 
> Have you seen the documentary "Babies"? There's a Mongolian babe in that one. I just loved that documentary. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't. I'll look it upClick to expand...

Oh!! You'll love it, Trin! Do you have NetFlix? You can watch it instantly on there. DH and I liked the African baby the best, he seemed the most developed and such. The American baby seemed a bit 'slow' compared to him. If I remember correctly, the American baby wasn't breastfed. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Here's a link Trin:

https://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Babies/70129309?trkid=2361637


----------



## LunaLady

I think this boy may just kick right out of my tum!!


----------



## addie25

Doctors office didn't seem hopeful even with my test getting darker. She said 10 is very low to start with and if baby stick around and hcg only goes up slowly it could be high risk pregnancy. UGH I guess they cant really act hopeful till they see numbers wednesday but she really didnt give me hope with my line getting darker.:cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, back to my chores.... Hugs and kisses all :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Addie :hugs:

THANKS I kno doctors dont really give u hope until they have facts but she really didn't seem hopeful. I wish my doctor called and not the nurse.

My MIL went to get me more HPT lol so I can occupy my time seeing if my line gets darker. For some reason the nurse didn't act like it was a big deal that my line got darker. That is a big deal I would think bc it means hormone is going up. She seems to think that starting at a 10 is never good. WHATEVER TO HER!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bunch of hippies you:wacko: *Dare you!* Dare you to try and Titfeed bitey monkey at 18 months!

*She'll eat you alive, and nab your hair clips and watches into the bargain and put them in her chicken themed rucksack 
*

LO and I shook hands when she was 7 months; she thought Boobie-Milk was pants compared to sardines and green beans. Gotta put a sardine on your nipple to entice Holly:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Ooh is Kit in her latent phase??????
> Um...regards swelling in feet ankles,hands etc.....what is normal? As I had +1 protein in my wee last wednesday and am pretty badly swollen now-my feet actually feel bruised to touch which is a bugger as they itch on the top?
> Now, I don't know much about this as Harri gave me no such worries,plus my midwife with him wasn't a useless old hag like this one!!! I rang to find out about the protein and she said she is going on holiday but she'll look at it on the 19th, when I said I had swelling she sort of tutted and told me that it's because of the weather?!!?!?!!?

Not sure Lissy....might be :shrug:

Swelling is my speciality subject.....I have had really pronounced swelling since around 20 weeks in my legs and feet. My feet also hurt too and the skin is very pink looking. The first time I brought it to my doctor's and then my MW's attention, they started to say the same as yours..."oh it's just pregnancy, heat etc" but I made them look and when they saw the extent of it, they immediately covered the pre-eclampsia side of things. I once had a smidge of protein in my urine too and my BP has fluctuated. However, I haven't developed PE even though I've had lots of signs. If I was you, I'd definitely get checked to be on the safe side, particularly if your hands also have swelling although I'm sure it's fine. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly I forgot to tell you!!!! I had a dream that I delivered your baby :shock:

I was visiting you and we went to see your mw who did a pv and said "Oh look, you're 7cm dilate"
You were very calm and said you wanted to go home and get your things before you went to hospital. So we went to your house and you were on the loo and I was packing your things and you said you felt odd and I said "check if you can feel bulging membranes" and you said "no but I can feel the head"

So we got you on the head and I delivered little Leo :cloud9:

On a side note, my mom was with us, and she said while you were pushing "she has very big hair, but then she is from Texas" :rofl:

PS I know you're not from Texas and who knows how Texans and big hair are connected in my brain :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B - are you maybe a bit excited for your holiday on Sunday :haha: Hope your lurkberry does work out there, otherwise it'll be an agonising 2 weeks for you. Think of how many pages you'd have to catch up on!

Granted, it will be hard for me, but I'm more worried about Kmteehoo, how will she survive 2 weeks without my Eurotrash?:shrug::cry:

You gonna be awright K2?:hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B - are you maybe a bit excited for your holiday on Sunday :haha: Hope your lurkberry does work out there, otherwise it'll be an agonising 2 weeks for you. Think of how many pages you'd have to catch up on!
> 
> Granted, it will be hard for me, but I'm more worried about Kmteehoo, how will she survive 2 weeks without my Eurotrash?:shrug::cry:
> 
> You gonna be awright K2?:hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:

Oh and I forgot to ask, when are you getting your kitten? After the holiday?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Molly I forgot to tell you!!!! I had a dream that I delivered your baby :shock:
> 
> I was visiting you and we went to see your mw who did a pv and said "Oh look, you're 7cm dilate"
> You were very calm and said you wanted to go home and get your things before you went to hospital. So we went to your house and you were on the loo and I was packing your things and you said you felt odd and I said "check if you can feel bulging membranes" and you said "no but I can feel the head"
> 
> So we got you on the head and I delivered little Leo :cloud9:
> 
> On a side note, my mom was with us, and she said while you were pushing "she has very big hair, but then she is from Texas" :rofl:
> 
> PS I know you're not from Texas and who knows how Texans and big hair are connected in my brain :haha:

omg that made me laugh so much, the Texan big hair! ho ho ho :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Molly I forgot to tell you!!!! I had a dream that I delivered your baby :shock:
> 
> I was visiting you and we went to see your mw who did a pv and said "Oh look, you're 7cm dilate"
> You were very calm and said you wanted to go home and get your things before you went to hospital. So we went to your house and you were on the loo and I was packing your things and you said you felt odd and I said "check if you can feel bulging membranes" and you said "no but I can feel the head"
> 
> So we got you on the head and I delivered little Leo :cloud9:
> 
> On a side note, my mom was with us, and she said while you were pushing "she has very big hair, but then she is from Texas" :rofl:
> 
> PS I know you're not from Texas and who knows how Texans and big hair are connected in my brain :haha:

:rofl: such a sweet, funny dream. Sounds like me too, "oh, 7 cm you say? Well I will just go fetch my things." :rofl: 

....big hair.... :rofl: guess I didn't straighten it.


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Ooh is Kit in her latent phase??????
> Um...regards swelling in feet ankles,hands etc.....what is normal? As I had +1 protein in my wee last wednesday and am pretty badly swollen now-my feet actually feel bruised to touch which is a bugger as they itch on the top?
> Now, I don't know much about this as Harri gave me no such worries,plus my midwife with him wasn't a useless old hag like this one!!! I rang to find out about the protein and she said she is going on holiday but she'll look at it on the 19th, when I said I had swelling she sort of tutted and told me that it's because of the weather?!!?!?!!?

Hands and feet is pretty normal, face is not :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Molly I forgot to tell you!!!! I had a dream that I delivered your baby :shock:
> 
> I was visiting you and we went to see your mw who did a pv and said "Oh look, you're 7cm dilate"
> You were very calm and said you wanted to go home and get your things before you went to hospital. So we went to your house and you were on the loo and I was packing your things and you said you felt odd and I said "check if you can feel bulging membranes" and you said "no but I can feel the head"
> 
> So we got you on the head and I delivered little Leo :cloud9:
> 
> On a side note, my mom was with us, and she said while you were pushing "she has very big hair, but then she is from Texas" :rofl:
> 
> PS I know you're not from Texas and who knows how Texans and big hair are connected in my brain :haha:

:sulk: Why you no come and deliver my bebe?? *french combs hair into a Texas do*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B - are you maybe a bit excited for your holiday on Sunday :haha: Hope your lurkberry does work out there, otherwise it'll be an agonising 2 weeks for you. Think of how many pages you'd have to catch up on!
> 
> Granted, it will be hard for me, but I'm more worried about Kmteehoo, how will she survive 2 weeks without my Eurotrash?:shrug::cry:
> 
> You gonna be awright K2?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Oh and I forgot to ask, when are you getting your kitten? After the holiday?Click to expand...

Yep kitten arriveth after the hols:thumbup: I will post 40000000000000 pics par jour!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit's yellow baby won't even get a look in:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Bunch of hippies you:wacko: *Dare you!* Dare you to try and Titfeed bitey monkey at 18 months!
> 
> *She'll eat you alive, and nab your hair clips and watches into the bargain and put them in her chicken themed rucksack
> *
> 
> LO and I shook hands when she was 7 months; she thought Boobie-Milk was pants compared to sardines and green beans. Gotta put a sardine on your nipple to entice Holly:shrug:

Mine stopped around then too. I think it's great to stop when they choose to


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Molly I forgot to tell you!!!! I had a dream that I delivered your baby :shock:
> 
> I was visiting you and we went to see your mw who did a pv and said "Oh look, you're 7cm dilate"
> You were very calm and said you wanted to go home and get your things before you went to hospital. So we went to your house and you were on the loo and I was packing your things and you said you felt odd and I said "check if you can feel bulging membranes" and you said "no but I can feel the head"
> 
> So we got you on the head and I delivered little Leo :cloud9:
> 
> On a side note, my mom was with us, and she said while you were pushing "she has very big hair, but then she is from Texas" :rofl:
> 
> PS I know you're not from Texas and who knows how Texans and big hair are connected in my brain :haha:
> 
> :sulk: Why you no come and deliver my bebe?? *french combs hair into a Texas do*Click to expand...

:boat: I'll start swimming now, but I think lil yellow may arrive before I do :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed.

SOMEONE BETTER BBM ME IF KIT GOES INTO FULL ON LABOUR!!!!
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed.
> 
> SOMEONE BETTER BBM ME IF KIT GOES INTO FULL ON LABOUR!!!!
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'll send a smoke signal :thumbup:

Night night m'love :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night night Trin :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Tis goodnight from me too. Sleep well turtles :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Essie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Doctors office didn't seem hopeful even with my test getting darker. She said 10 is very low to start with and if baby stick around and hcg only goes up slowly it could be high risk pregnancy. UGH I guess they cant really act hopeful till they see numbers wednesday but she really didnt give me hope with my line getting darker.:cry:


It is low but let's just hope it goes up well. There's nothing that anyone can do that will change the amazing complex works of nature or IVF:shrug: Addie you know that we sooooooooooooo want this to work for you!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doctors office didn't seem hopeful even with my test getting darker. She said 10 is very low to start with and if baby stick around and hcg only goes up slowly it could be high risk pregnancy. UGH I guess they cant really act hopeful till they see numbers wednesday but she really didnt give me hope with my line getting darker.:cry:
> 
> 
> It is low but let's just hope it goes up well. There's nothing that anyone can do that will change the amazing complex works of nature or IVF:shrug: Addie you know that we sooooooooooooo want this to work for you!Click to expand...

Thank you I just do not like how she seemed so negative and seemed negative even if they did double. I don't get her attitude. I want to talk to my doctor but Ill wait till I get results Wed and then have him call me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed.
> 
> SOMEONE BETTER BBM ME IF KIT GOES INTO FULL ON LABOUR!!!!
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Mutual BBM if you see before me or vice versa:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I have no bbm :( perhaps someone could post a visitor msg for me?


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin (loved your dream)! Night essie :sleep: well. 

Kit I have my ringer set to very loud so that a text will easily wake me... :happydance: I'm sooo excited but dreading it happening now I'm working :nope: but I'll get better at lurking on my lurkphone :haha: lPhone for short... :-k


----------



## addie25

MY MIL was very kind she had 6 dresses for me to pick from all lovely and then a couple cute outfits she thought I would like and they are beautiful. ALSO she got me 3 more boxes of HPT!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doctors office didn't seem hopeful even with my test getting darker. She said 10 is very low to start with and if baby stick around and hcg only goes up slowly it could be high risk pregnancy. UGH I guess they cant really act hopeful till they see numbers wednesday but she really didnt give me hope with my line getting darker.:cry:
> 
> 
> It is low but let's just hope it goes up well. There's nothing that anyone can do that will change the amazing complex works of nature or IVF:shrug: Addie you know that we sooooooooooooo want this to work for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you I just do not like how she seemed so negative and seemed negative even if they did double. I don't get her attitude. I want to talk to my doctor but Ill wait till I get results Wed and then have him call me.Click to expand...

I suppose they have to be a bit non committal about such things as at this stage they can't be sure of anything, so don't want to mislead you. I'm sorry it's such a difficult waiting game addie - hang in there :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doctors office didn't seem hopeful even with my test getting darker. She said 10 is very low to start with and if baby stick around and hcg only goes up slowly it could be high risk pregnancy. UGH I guess they cant really act hopeful till they see numbers wednesday but she really didnt give me hope with my line getting darker.:cry:
> 
> 
> It is low but let's just hope it goes up well. There's nothing that anyone can do that will change the amazing complex works of nature or IVF:shrug: Addie you know that we sooooooooooooo want this to work for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you I just do not like how she seemed so negative and seemed negative even if they did double. I don't get her attitude. I want to talk to my doctor but Ill wait till I get results Wed and then have him call me.Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they have to be a bit non committal about such things as at this stage they can't be sure of anything, so don't want to mislead you. I'm sorry it's such a difficult waiting game addie - hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...

I know but she was very negative like well whatever ur numbers do its not good it was a 10. What does she know I have never heard that I heard it just matters it doubles. So we shall see if it doubles wed. It clearly went up since test was darker. and say they made me come at 14 instead of 11 the number wuda been much higher u kno but they made me come at day 11. We shall see.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night trin (loved your dream)! Night essie :sleep: well.
> 
> Kit I have my ringer set to very loud so that a text will easily wake me... :happydance: I'm sooo excited but dreading it happening now I'm working :nope: but I'll get better at lurking on my lurkphone :haha: lPhone for short... :-k

Oh my..I'd hate to wake you out of your sleep, particularly now you've to get up'n'attem! :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doctors office didn't seem hopeful even with my test getting darker. She said 10 is very low to start with and if baby stick around and hcg only goes up slowly it could be high risk pregnancy. UGH I guess they cant really act hopeful till they see numbers wednesday but she really didnt give me hope with my line getting darker.:cry:
> 
> 
> It is low but let's just hope it goes up well. There's nothing that anyone can do that will change the amazing complex works of nature or IVF:shrug: Addie you know that we sooooooooooooo want this to work for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you I just do not like how she seemed so negative and seemed negative even if they did double. I don't get her attitude. I want to talk to my doctor but Ill wait till I get results Wed and then have him call me.Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they have to be a bit non committal about such things as at this stage they can't be sure of anything, so don't want to mislead you. I'm sorry it's such a difficult waiting game addie - hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know but she was very negative like well whatever ur numbers do its not good it was a 10. What does she know I have never heard that I heard it just matters it doubles. So we shall see if it doubles wed. It clearly went up since test was darker. and say they made me come at 14 instead of 11 the number wuda been much higher u kno but they made me come at day 11. We shall see.Click to expand...

It's sooo difficult this beta numbers waiting game, and in IVF it must be a hundred times worse. Your doc must have seen a few beta's in her time so you can't completely distrust her view, but let's just hope it goes up. Did she think you were on day 14 when she commented on your results?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night trin (loved your dream)! Night essie :sleep: well.
> 
> Kit I have my ringer set to very loud so that a text will easily wake me... :happydance: I'm sooo excited but dreading it happening now I'm working :nope: but I'll get better at lurking on my lurkphone :haha: lPhone for short... :-k
> 
> Oh my..I'd hate to wake you out of your sleep, particularly now you've to get up'n'attem! :blush:Click to expand...

Kit such poo that our phones are zenophobic and hate one another:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night trin (loved your dream)! Night essie :sleep: well.
> 
> Kit I have my ringer set to very loud so that a text will easily wake me... :happydance: I'm sooo excited but dreading it happening now I'm working :nope: but I'll get better at lurking on my lurkphone :haha: lPhone for short... :-k
> 
> Oh my..I'd hate to wake you out of your sleep, particularly now you've to get up'n'attem! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit such poo that our phones are zenophobic and hate one another:shrug:Click to expand...

I know...it's weird because I text my sis and BIL in Canada regularly, so why I can't text you is a mystery?? Maybe we just don't have the code correct :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I don't know what she thinks she's not my doctor I would have loves to speak to him that was a nurse that called. I think it was premature of her to comment till we saw If it doubled. Wed after my results I'm going to have my doctor call me. I want to know what he thinks about starting at 10 bc if we waited a couple days it would have been higher if it was going to pan out we tested early. That was a wanker of a response on her part n she shuda kept her mouth shut till she saw what happened wed.:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I don't know what she thinks she's not my doctor I would have loves to speak to him that was a nurse that called. I think it was premature of her to comment till we saw If it doubled. Wed after my results I'm going to have my doctor call me. I want to know what he thinks about starting at 10 bc if we waited a couple days it would have been higher if it was going to pan out we tested early. That was a wanker of a response on her part n she shuda kept her mouth shut till she saw what happened wed.:shrug:

:rofl:

Sorry addie but first we have tosser blue dyes and now we have wanker responses :rofl: I love it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night trin (loved your dream)! Night essie :sleep: well.
> 
> Kit I have my ringer set to very loud so that a text will easily wake me... :happydance: I'm sooo excited but dreading it happening now I'm working :nope: but I'll get better at lurking on my lurkphone :haha: lPhone for short... :-k
> 
> Oh my..I'd hate to wake you out of your sleep, particularly now you've to get up'n'attem! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit such poo that our phones are zenophobic and hate one another:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it's weird because I text my sis and BIL in Canada regularly, so why I can't text you is a mystery?? Maybe we just don't have the code correct :shrug:Click to expand...

I've sent you about 40000 texts with the equivalent in code variations and nothing works. It's just spiteful I think.:shrug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what she thinks she's not my doctor I would have loves to speak to him that was a nurse that called. I think it was premature of her to comment till we saw If it doubled. Wed after my results I'm going to have my doctor call me. I want to know what he thinks about starting at 10 bc if we waited a couple days it would have been higher if it was going to pan out we tested early. That was a wanker of a response on her part n she shuda kept her mouth shut till she saw what happened wed.:shrug:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry addie but first we have tosser blue dyes and now we have wanker responses :rofl: I love it!Click to expand...

Lol what's wanker mean?


----------



## HollyMonkey

To Bedfordshire me:sleep::sleep::sleep:

Nighty night, see ya tomorrow, yellow babies and all:flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what she thinks she's not my doctor I would have loves to speak to him that was a nurse that called. I think it was premature of her to comment till we saw If it doubled. Wed after my results I'm going to have my doctor call me. I want to know what he thinks about starting at 10 bc if we waited a couple days it would have been higher if it was going to pan out we tested early. That was a wanker of a response on her part n she shuda kept her mouth shut till she saw what happened wed.:shrug:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry addie but first we have tosser blue dyes and now we have wanker responses :rofl: I love it!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what's wanker mean?Click to expand...

A wanker is a derogatory term for someone who "pleasures" themselves a lot :haha:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what she thinks she's not my doctor I would have loves to speak to him that was a nurse that called. I think it was premature of her to comment till we saw If it doubled. Wed after my results I'm going to have my doctor call me. I want to know what he thinks about starting at 10 bc if we waited a couple days it would have been higher if it was going to pan out we tested early. That was a wanker of a response on her part n she shuda kept her mouth shut till she saw what happened wed.:shrug:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry addie but first we have tosser blue dyes and now we have wanker responses :rofl: I love it!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what's wanker mean?Click to expand...
> 
> A wanker is a derogatory term for someone who "pleasures" themselves a lot :haha:Click to expand...

ahahah well there was nothing pleasurable about that phone call!!!!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Bethany :kiss:

Good night all :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'm going to try and get some shut eye in case the big event is close :thumbup: (One can live in hope)

Nuv y'all :hugs:


----------



## addie25

:sleep: Well


----------



## mummyApril

Wow sooo hot cannot sleep! But will try goodnight all xx


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Wow sooo hot cannot sleep! But will try goodnight all xx

Good Nt :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mmmm, my house smells of biscuits :D


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> MY MIL was very kind she had 6 dresses for me to pick from all lovely and then a couple cute outfits she thought I would like and they are beautiful. ALSO she got me 3 more boxes of HPT!!

Wow, that is very nice!! Nothing like a shopping spree without the pain of having to actually go shopping! :haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY MIL was very kind she had 6 dresses for me to pick from all lovely and then a couple cute outfits she thought I would like and they are beautiful. ALSO she got me 3 more boxes of HPT!!
> 
> Wow, that is very nice!! Nothing like a shopping spree without the pain of having to actually go shopping! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol it was like a trunk show. I am not keeping all the dresses just picking one to wear to a wedding I am in since I don't like the one I have anymore. And the other outfits she got me are so cute!! Can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY MIL was very kind she had 6 dresses for me to pick from all lovely and then a couple cute outfits she thought I would like and they are beautiful. ALSO she got me 3 more boxes of HPT!!
> 
> Wow, that is very nice!! Nothing like a shopping spree without the pain of having to actually go shopping! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it was like a trunk show. I am not keeping all the dresses just picking one to wear to a wedding I am in since I don't like the one I have anymore. And the other outfits she got me are so cute!! Can't wait to wear them!!Click to expand...

Fun! You'll have to post pictures of your pretty new dress! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY MIL was very kind she had 6 dresses for me to pick from all lovely and then a couple cute outfits she thought I would like and they are beautiful. ALSO she got me 3 more boxes of HPT!!
> 
> Wow, that is very nice!! Nothing like a shopping spree without the pain of having to actually go shopping! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it was like a trunk show. I am not keeping all the dresses just picking one to wear to a wedding I am in since I don't like the one I have anymore. And the other outfits she got me are so cute!! Can't wait to wear them!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fun! You'll have to post pictures of your pretty new dress! :happydance:Click to expand...

I WILL!!!!!! I am trying them all on tomorrow and picking one I want to just rest chat on BNB and watch TV. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Back from the grocery and got laundry going... phew! I'm ready for a nap after all my chores today! :sleep:

I need to get dinner on, though... I'm making three bean chili! With chipotle peppers in adobo sauce.... YUM. At our house, we put cream cheese on chili instead of sour cream... anyone else??? :haha: I bet cream cheese and sour cream have completely different names across the pond......... :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY MIL was very kind she had 6 dresses for me to pick from all lovely and then a couple cute outfits she thought I would like and they are beautiful. ALSO she got me 3 more boxes of HPT!!
> 
> Wow, that is very nice!! Nothing like a shopping spree without the pain of having to actually go shopping! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it was like a trunk show. I am not keeping all the dresses just picking one to wear to a wedding I am in since I don't like the one I have anymore. And the other outfits she got me are so cute!! Can't wait to wear them!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fun! You'll have to post pictures of your pretty new dress! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL!!!!!! I am trying them all on tomorrow and picking one I want to just rest chat on BNB and watch TV. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan! :thumbup: Whatcha' watching?


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Back from the grocery and got laundry going... phew! I'm ready for a nap after all my chores today! :sleep:
> 
> I need to get dinner on, though... I'm making three bean chili! With chipotle peppers in adobo sauce.... YUM. At our house, we put cream cheese on chili instead of sour cream... anyone else??? :haha: I bet cream cheese and sour cream have completely different names across the pond......... :shrug:

Same names and I have never tried that but I love sour cream I use a tunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn of it when I have mexican food!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Back from the grocery and got laundry going... phew! I'm ready for a nap after all my chores today! :sleep:
> 
> I need to get dinner on, though... I'm making three bean chili! With chipotle peppers in adobo sauce.... YUM. At our house, we put cream cheese on chili instead of sour cream... anyone else??? :haha: I bet cream cheese and sour cream have completely different names across the pond......... :shrug:
> 
> Same names and I have never tried that but I love sour cream I use a tunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn of it when I have mexican food!!!!!!Click to expand...

Me, too! Sour cream is just so yummy....!! 
You'll have to try cream cheese in chili sometime, though, there's just something about it. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: KMTEEHOO!


----------



## addie25

I just got a digital to say yes ill post it in a minute. I am so confused y is this lady saying i have a level of 10 when i got a digi that requires over 40????????????? I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## addie25




----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY MIL was very kind she had 6 dresses for me to pick from all lovely and then a couple cute outfits she thought I would like and they are beautiful. ALSO she got me 3 more boxes of HPT!!
> 
> Wow, that is very nice!! Nothing like a shopping spree without the pain of having to actually go shopping! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it was like a trunk show. I am not keeping all the dresses just picking one to wear to a wedding I am in since I don't like the one I have anymore. And the other outfits she got me are so cute!! Can't wait to wear them!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fun! You'll have to post pictures of your pretty new dress! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL!!!!!! I am trying them all on tomorrow and picking one I want to just rest chat on BNB and watch TV. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan! :thumbup: Whatcha' watching?Click to expand...

Rt now I am watching Charmed. Ever see it?


----------



## LunaLady

ADDIE!! That's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet you feel so much better, huh?? I guess that nurse was either smokin' crack or their test was pants.

YOU'RE PREGGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> MY MIL was very kind she had 6 dresses for me to pick from all lovely and then a couple cute outfits she thought I would like and they are beautiful. ALSO she got me 3 more boxes of HPT!!
> 
> Wow, that is very nice!! Nothing like a shopping spree without the pain of having to actually go shopping! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it was like a trunk show. I am not keeping all the dresses just picking one to wear to a wedding I am in since I don't like the one I have anymore. And the other outfits she got me are so cute!! Can't wait to wear them!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fun! You'll have to post pictures of your pretty new dress! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL!!!!!! I am trying them all on tomorrow and picking one I want to just rest chat on BNB and watch TV. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan! :thumbup: Whatcha' watching?Click to expand...
> 
> Rt now I am watching Charmed. Ever see it?Click to expand...

I've seen probably a total of 15 minutes of that show, ever. Which is funny because it's totally right up my alley content wise, but I can't stand Shannon Doherty...


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> ADDIE!! That's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet you feel so much better, huh?? I guess that nurse was either smokin' crack or their test was pants.
> 
> YOU'RE PREGGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

I hope so I will be fully relaxed when I talk to my real doctor after the blood test Wed. I still do not like how she said its not good to start at a 10.

She is not in it they killed her off lol theres a new girl.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: i'm bidding on a broken camera to repair mine, i did buy another to replace the one with a broken screen but didnt throw the broked screen one away :D just looked on ebay and one is going cheaply :wohoo: i hope i win :D :D


----------



## addie25

OOO LUNA I met Shannon Doherty at a book signing. She was really nice actually. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> OOO LUNA I met Shannon Doherty at a book signing. She was really nice actually. :thumbup:

Oh really? She comes off as a total biotch, so that's good she's actually nice! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I've got a bad case of Pregnancy Brain today.....

I got to make my three bean chili only to find out that instead of buying black, kidney and pinto beans I bought black, kidney and GARBANZO beans (chickpeas). There' no way I'm putting garbanzo beans in chili. I guess I get to make hummus this week! :haha:

Not only that, but instead of grabbing my two cans of fire roasted crushes tomatoes, I grab one can of tomatoes and one can of pizza sauce (which was supposed to be for pizza later this week...:dohh:) and didn't realize it until I opened it and poured it into my pot! So, I just used both cans of tomatoes and the pizza sauce. I guess we're having PIZZA CHILI. Watch, it's going to be really good :haha:

So there you have it... I think I've officially got MAD! :fool:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OOO LUNA I met Shannon Doherty at a book signing. She was really nice actually. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh really? She comes off as a total biotch, so that's good she's actually nice! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yea I thought she was a bitch till I met her. She told me she loved my jacket and listened to my friend talk about how she n I played charmed as children n would memorize lines and so on. She asked who I played n I said Alyssa Milo a lol n my friend played her part. N then when we stepped away n she was with the Next person my friend said she needed to go tanning and I said not 2 bc u can get skin cancer n Shannon started laughing n said I like u 2. She was so down to earth.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!

All I can say is wow addie xxxx


----------



## Essie

Morning all :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning! Just :coffee: before work on the lphone. 

Have great days you lot :kiss: 

Kit text me should anything happen... Good luck. 

Addie :yipee: congrats... I guess you really have to wait until Wednesday now :flower: I love charmed too.


----------



## mummyApril

I couldn't sleep last night because I kept thinkin Kit would go into labour! I also had a dream I had to tell you all but in Spanish! I wonder if the cramping became regular? 

Addie yay on the test told you you was preggo! X


----------



## Essie

I keep logging on to check for Kit updates too. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mummyApril

Wow 6 weeks left!


----------



## firstbaby25

I think kmteehoo is on the edge of seat too :haha: 

C'mon :yellow:


----------



## firstbaby25

:shock: April! Can't believe it! :shock: it feels like yesterday!


----------



## Essie

Ooh April, very close for you now too :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

I know insane! But exciting! How's u Jaynie baby? X


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I think kmteehoo is on the edge of seat too :haha:
> 
> C'mon :yellow:

:haha: Maybe she is saving her first post to congratulate Kit?


----------



## firstbaby25

April I'm good ta. I've joined the other side, just up before WORK :happydance: 

Essie - that could be true, what great idea kmteehoo :flower: can't wait til you talk!


----------



## firstbaby25

How's everyone else? April is Jay ok? You too? Xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

No news then?:shrug:

Blimey April only 6 weeks for you?:dohh: I can't believe it!

Good luck at your second day Jaynie:flower:

Addie I don't know those digi's but if they're low sensitivity like that well a good sign:thumbup: I'm willing your levels to rise from France!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> April I'm good ta. I've joined the other side, just up before WORK :happydance:
> 
> Essie - that could be true, what great idea kmteehoo :flower: can't wait til you talk!

And not in your pyjamas like me I bet:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie do you have to wear smart clothes to your new job?


----------



## babyhopes2010

ADDIE:DIGIS ARE at least 50mui! xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is where we're going on holiday:happydance: I've been there before, it's really good for swimming:thumbup: Hope the weather's like in the photo and not rainy[-o&lt; I'll still swim but it's not quite the same!

https://www.a-gites.com/studio-perros-guirec-IMG041229121628A6ZS60.jpg


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> This is where we're going on holiday:happydance: I've been there before, it's really good for swimming:thumbup: Hope the weather's like in the photo and not rainy[-o&lt; I'll still swim but it's not quite the same!
> 
> https://www.a-gites.com/studio-perros-guirec-IMG041229121628A6ZS60.jpg

:cloud9: Looks gorgeous, especially if you get weather like that!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning :wave:

Well ladies......any pains or cramping I had last night took their leave as soon as I went to bed, so here I am again just as before. I am P**ssed off royally :growlmad: I got my hopes up - how silly of me!

Off to catch up......


----------



## kit_cat

Yay addie for the digi result :happydance: If you've already done digis and they said no before then it stands to reason your levels are rising :thumbup: Bring on tomorrow's bloods :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles

My hands are frozen!!!!! :cold: I want to sit in the sun but I have a patient coming now (yay, not complaining about having work)

It's my FIL's 60th birthday today so we are going there for dinner :sick: My MIL (DH's stepmom) is of the just-add-another-cup-of-water-if-there's-an-extra-guest school of cooking :sick:

Sorry you haven't popped Kit :hugs: You will eventually, no one is pregnant forever (it just feels that way :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> ADDIE:DIGIS ARE at least 50mui! xx

The CB conception indicator ones have a high sensitivity strip too and say they're 20mui although I've had positives on 9dpo with those so they do pick up before that I reckon, but Addie's test isn't a CB so that was a pointless post of mine. I just love talking about weesticks blah blah blah. I love it when I buy weesticks in chemists, the person serving me invariably asks me things like "have you used one of these before?" or "how many days late are you for your period?" (which in my case translates as "how many days _until_ your period?:haha:) and I always struggle to keep a straight face, or say some blatant lie like, "oh yes, I've used one before, when I fell pregnant with her" (points at Holly in pushchair) as though the last time I wee'd on a stick was over 2 years ago, and it was just the one stick :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning B - your holiday destination looks absolutely beautiful - WOW! So where are the birthing pods situated? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Jaynie :hi:

Have a good day at work m'love :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Morning B - your holiday destination looks absolutely beautiful - WOW! So where are the birthing pods situated? :shrug:

What are you doing here?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning Turtles
> 
> My hands are frozen!!!!! :cold: I want to sit in the sun but I have a patient coming now (yay, not complaining about having work)
> 
> It's my FIL's 60th birthday today so we are going there for dinner :sick: My MIL (DH's stepmom) is of the just-add-another-cup-of-water-if-there's-an-extra-guest school of cooking :sick:
> 
> Sorry you haven't popped Kit :hugs: You will eventually, no one is pregnant forever (it just feels that way :haha:)

Morning Trin :flower:

Yay for patient but boo for yucky dinner :sick:

How's Tarq?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning B - your holiday destination looks absolutely beautiful - WOW! So where are the birthing pods situated? :shrug:
> 
> What are you doing here?:shrug:Click to expand...

I got nowhere else to go :sadangel:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> This is where we're going on holiday:happydance: I've been there before, it's really good for swimming:thumbup: Hope the weather's like in the photo and not rainy[-o&lt; I'll still swim but it's not quite the same!
> 
> https://www.a-gites.com/studio-perros-guirec-IMG041229121628A6ZS60.jpg

OMG! I'm so glad I booked my vom-basin spot :happydance: When do we leave? Sunday? That's DH's birthday so perfect :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Turtles
> 
> My hands are frozen!!!!! :cold: I want to sit in the sun but I have a patient coming now (yay, not complaining about having work)
> 
> It's my FIL's 60th birthday today so we are going there for dinner :sick: My MIL (DH's stepmom) is of the just-add-another-cup-of-water-if-there's-an-extra-guest school of cooking :sick:
> 
> Sorry you haven't popped Kit :hugs: You will eventually, no one is pregnant forever (it just feels that way :haha:)
> 
> Morning Trin :flower:
> 
> Yay for patient but boo for yucky dinner :sick:
> 
> How's Tarq?Click to expand...

Tarq is fine today, thanks - just crying because he couldn't come to work with me


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Essie :wave:

What you up to today? Any twinges for you yet??


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is where we're going on holiday:happydance: I've been there before, it's really good for swimming:thumbup: Hope the weather's like in the photo and not rainy[-o&lt; I'll still swim but it's not quite the same!
> 
> https://www.a-gites.com/studio-perros-guirec-IMG041229121628A6ZS60.jpg
> 
> OMG! I'm so glad I booked my vom-basin spot :happydance: When do we leave? Sunday? That's DH's birthday so perfect :thumbup:Click to expand...

The vom basins are over yonder just beyond the rocky outcrop:haha:

Watery dinner sounds nice:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Funny breastfeeding article


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is my DH surfing there the year before last
https://www.califmall.com/Surf11.JPG


----------



## HollyMonkey

:^o


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Funny breastfeeding article

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is Simon, Julien DH and moi doing our formation kite flying on the beach last year

https://25.media.tumblr.com/y1q0RfLcE3vlh6rbZIx1sxmK_400.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This is my DH surfing there the year before last
> https://www.califmall.com/Surf11.JPG

I can't believe you're trying to pass of a picture of my OH as your DH! The cheek of you! :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is my DH surfing there the year before last
> https://www.califmall.com/Surf11.JPG
> 
> I can't believe you're trying to pass of a picture of my OH as your DH! The cheek of you! :sulk:Click to expand...

I think it's actually Luna's DH:shrug: Or Crunch's consultant:haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> What you up to today? Any twinges for you yet??

Sorry you haven't popped yet Kit. Honestly I think you've been really patient. I'm impatient already and not even due for another 4 days. I wish i could be as chilled as you have been! And a lot could happen before monday. 

I've had a few, but nothing particularly exciting. I said to my midwife last week that every twinge I feel I'm thinking "could this be the start?" but seems not yet. Baby has engaged a bit further since thursday so only 2/5 to go now. I seem to feel crampy at night, like i'm about to start my period, but nothing much during the day :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning turt's Kit you still here i need Finley out to win my prediction come on MR lets be having you


----------



## kit_cat

This is me after giving birth last night.....



:^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Funny breastfeeding article

fabric covers:rofl: I dispensed with the fabric covers myself:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Stop chatting when I am meant to be producing non interesting spreadsheets 

Is ok to not want to work anymore ? Me v bored !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Silence everyone. Crunch is producing spreadsheets:-#


----------



## Essie

Just realised today would be my due date by LMP if i had perfect 28 day cycles, which i don't. At my first midwife appt after I'd had my early scan I told her my LMP date and she said I must be wrong because it didn't tally up with the scan. I suggested it was because my cycle was longer and she just tutted! Glad she's not my mw anymore.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit you're looking very fresh and radiant, especially since you seem to have already polished off a bottle of Champagne:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> What you up to today? Any twinges for you yet??
> 
> Sorry you haven't popped yet Kit. Honestly I think you've been really patient. I'm impatient already and not even due for another 4 days. I wish i could be as chilled as you have been! And a lot could happen before monday.
> 
> I've had a few, but nothing particularly exciting. I said to my midwife last week that every twinge I feel I'm thinking "could this be the start?" but seems not yet. Baby has engaged a bit further since thursday so only 2/5 to go now. I seem to feel crampy at night, like i'm about to start my period, but nothing much during the day :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm really not patient Essie - I'm getting quite frustrated now, particularly after last night's false start. I'm not going to believe I'm in labour now till the head is crowning! :haha:

Those crampy feelings you describe were what I had coming and going all day yesterday although they were accompanied by very strong BH tightenings - stronger than I've ever felt before. 

I wonder how LittleSpy is getting on......need an update methinks!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning turt's Kit you still here i need Finley out to win my prediction come on MR lets be having you

I know....I really thought last night you were going to be right! There's still time I suppose.....

What you doing today after your super busy and luverly day yesterday?


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis true Clare, we all had a beta of 10 at some point! Nice way of looking at it!!
> 
> Hayley well what a day you've had, sounds fabbo! I'm on that kind of countdown week before hols where suddenly one hundred things fall on me to do before leaving:dohh: I've been making our turtle today but haven't finished at all at all at all:dohh: Kept cocking up his shell so I'm going to leave it for this evening. It's been really hot and LO running around and lots of holiday last minute things to do.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOO ME HOLIDAYS BY THE SEA ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> I miss you already :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this is a serious issue, I will be gone 2 WHOLE WEEKS! I'll have my lurkberry which hopefully will work in the campsite but imagine if there's no wifi and it doesn't:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: OMG! DON'T EVEN SAY THAT!!!:shock:Click to expand...
> 
> BBM should work:shrug:Click to expand...

Of cause it will work or else:gun::ninja::grr:holiday destination looks bootiful B, cant wait for sunday im going to start packing now:plane:





addie25 said:


> View attachment 233899

Yay Addie thats brill ,and cant wait to see the dresses too!!:hug::bfp::dust:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Stop chatting when I am meant to be producing non interesting spreadsheets
> 
> Is ok to not want to work anymore ? Me v bored !!!!

*Hi Crunchster *:hi:

:shhh:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> What you up to today? Any twinges for you yet??
> 
> Sorry you haven't popped yet Kit. Honestly I think you've been really patient. I'm impatient already and not even due for another 4 days. I wish i could be as chilled as you have been! And a lot could happen before monday.
> 
> I've had a few, but nothing particularly exciting. I said to my midwife last week that every twinge I feel I'm thinking "could this be the start?" but seems not yet. Baby has engaged a bit further since thursday so only 2/5 to go now. I seem to feel crampy at night, like i'm about to start my period, but nothing much during the day :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really not patient Essie - I'm getting quite frustrated now, particularly after last night's false start. I'm not going to believe I'm in labour now till the head is crowning! :haha:
> 
> Those crampy feelings you describe were what I had coming and going all day yesterday although they were accompanied by very strong BH tightenings - stronger than I've ever felt before.
> 
> I wonder how LittleSpy is getting on......need an update methinks!Click to expand...

Very early labour maybe, just a bit slow to start? I will be hoping you have cramps and they get stronger :thumbup: not to wish pain on you but I know you want to meet lil yellow!

Yes update needed from LS, she might have her baby girl by now.


----------



## poas

Kit, why don't you try sitting on the washing machine while it's on a spin cycle? Or...find a trampoline and bounce him out, or go and watch a scary film or.....(michael mcintyre joke) put a rusk *down there* to entice the baby out :)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Just realised today would be my due date by LMP if i had perfect 28 day cycles, which i don't. At my first midwife appt after I'd had my early scan I told her my LMP date and she said I must be wrong because it didn't tally up with the scan. I suggested it was because my cycle was longer and she just tutted! Glad she's not my mw anymore.

Gawd, we don't half land up with some charmers of midwives sometimes eh? Some people are in the wrong profession :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit you're looking very fresh and radiant, especially since you seem to have already polished off a bottle of Champagne:haha:

'Twas my second bottle...nothing but the best for my baby...champagne infused breast milk :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit, why don't you try sitting on the washing machine while it's on a spin cycle? Or...find a trampoline and bounce him out, or go and watch a scary film or.....(michael mcintyre joke) put a rusk *down there* to entice the baby out :)

*adds all to list and dashes out to buy rusks*

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

'Spose I'd better do something useful now, I've been here for about an hour:blush: It's dark rainy weather though:nope: I'll try and get LO's jerkin advanced a bit, I'd really like her to have it for the holiday. She's soooooooo cute, running around with her rucksack that she insists on wearing all day long:awww: And she's into pushing the dog lead around in her brick trolley at the moment.:shrug:

I'm hungry. I think I might have a French tomato cup a soup, and a wedge of cheese:munch: I love cheese and tomato in combo


----------



## new mummy2010

Um well today the men are coming to start the electrics in the kitchen the foreman popped round about 8.40 and said they would be here within the hour. All my kitchen things are boxed up around the house me no likey apparently its going to take a week but will be lots better when its finished!!

cant really do much as i will have to leave lula in the front room may pop into town to travel agents or into the next town with grandma when she finishes work

how about you ladies?


----------



## mummyApril

just thought id let you know I PASSED MY MATH EXAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> just thought id let you know I PASSED MY MATH EXAM!!!!!!!!!!

WELL DONE APRIL!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/fete-champagne-4821.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Um well today the men are coming to start the electrics in the kitchen the foreman popped round about 8.40 and said they would be here within the hour. All my kitchen things are boxed up around the house me no likey apparently its going to take a week but will be lots better when its finished!!
> 
> cant really do much as i will have to leave lula in the front room may pop into town to travel agents or into the next town with grandma when she finishes work
> 
> how about you ladies?

Is it just electrics are are you having it decorated too? It's thundery here now, I'm going to have a homey day and watch today's stage of Le Tour and knit alot so LO has her jerkin for the hols:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> just thought id let you know I PASSED MY MATH EXAM!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Um well today the men are coming to start the electrics in the kitchen the foreman popped round about 8.40 and said they would be here within the hour. All my kitchen things are boxed up around the house me no likey apparently its going to take a week but will be lots better when its finished!!
> 
> cant really do much as i will have to leave lula in the front room may pop into town to travel agents or into the next town with grandma when she finishes work
> 
> how about you ladies?
> 
> Is it just electrics are are you having it decorated too? It's thundery here now, I'm going to have a homey day and watch today's stage of Le Tour and knit alot so LO has her jerkin for the hols:thumbup:Click to expand...

They just turned up now typical always late:dohh:

No its the whole shabang, its been totally rearranged to provide more storage and worktop space i got to choose new

*flooring
*cupboards
*work tops
*handles
*sink
*taps
*paint

tis the first thing in about 10 yrs i have actually ever had done as im always at work and miss out:happydance:im very happy about it as it means i will have room for sterilizer and bottles and lots and lots when done

Oh i have MW at 3pm and forgot to tell Reece to walk to my nana:dohh:must ring school!
today we see if nate has moved(which he has'nt) then they send me for a scan at the end of week to determine turning him or c sec, i hope he tumbles round himself the turny whatsit looks uncomfortable:growlmad:


WE have a maths madame in our gang WELL DONE APRIL!!!!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> ADDIE:DIGIS ARE at least 50mui! xx

Good morning all! Took another digi and it said pregnant so as long ad the line and word pregnant doesn't go away I'll feel safe till I hear my blood results. I'm pretty sick this Morning with my stomach disorder this happened last time when I was 4 and 5 weeks pregnant it hit bad then at 6 week stomach disorder chilled out and MS kicked in but not 2 bad so looks like the same pattern. I am going to go back and keep reading.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> This is where we're going on holiday:happydance: I've been there before, it's really good for swimming:thumbup: Hope the weather's like in the photo and not rainy[-o&lt; I'll still swim but it's not quite the same!
> 
> https://www.a-gites.com/studio-perros-guirec-IMG041229121628A6ZS60.jpg

Wow how beautiful B!!!!! You are going to have an amazon time!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Yay addie for the digi result :happydance: If you've already done digis and they said no before then it stands to reason your levels are rising :thumbup: Bring on tomorrow's bloods :thumbup:

Yea I just want some good news for once!!! I can't wait till wed but I wish my doctor would call me and not that nurse :nope: if he doesn't I'm goin to ask them to have him call me. 

I am so glad I do not work anymore I couldn't deal with all this working I had so much crap happen last school year while I was working n I dont know how I still got up everyday n taught those kids.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> ADDIE:DIGIS ARE at least 50mui! xx
> 
> The CB conception indicator ones have a high sensitivity strip too and say they're 20mui although I've had positives on 9dpo with those so they do pick up before that I reckon, but Addie's test isn't a CB so that was a pointless post of mine. I just love talking about weesticks blah blah blah. I love it when I buy weesticks in chemists, the person serving me invariably asks me things like "have you used one of these before?" or "how many days late are you for your period?" (which in my case translates as "how many days _until_ your period?:haha:) and I always struggle to keep a straight face, or say some blatant lie like, "oh yes, I've used one before, when I fell pregnant with her" (points at Holly in pushchair) as though the last time I wee'd on a stick was over 2 years ago, and it was just the one stick :rofl:Click to expand...


Hahahhahaha I must have peed on a stick 100 times. People don't ask me questions. They don't have time I grab my wee stick box pay quickly and run out the door bc I have to take them asap!!!:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

This is Nathaniels hamper off his great grandma its going to be so useful, he has enough sudacream to last until he is out of nappies hehe


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning B - your holiday destination looks absolutely beautiful - WOW! So where are the birthing pods situated? :shrug:
> 
> What are you doing here?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I got nowhere else to go :sadangel:Click to expand...




kit_cat said:


> This is me after giving birth last night.....
> 
> View attachment 233989
> 
> 
> :^o


AhhhhHhhHhhha 2 funny :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi addie yes you chill out lady keep them bebes nice and cosy in there


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Just realised today would be my due date by LMP if i had perfect 28 day cycles, which i don't. At my first midwife appt after I'd had my early scan I told her my LMP date and she said I must be wrong because it didn't tally up with the scan. I suggested it was because my cycle was longer and she just tutted! Glad she's not my mw anymore.

Ooooooooooooooo yaya it's almost ur time and she sounds like a TOSSER!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> just thought id let you know I PASSED MY MATH EXAM!!!!!!!!!!

Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley you lucky thing I'd love to have all that fun choosing of decorating to do!

Hi Addie, I'm liking the nausea:happydance: God yes I remember when you were working, it drove you round the bend that school! Enjoy your chill time!

It's lunchtime in monkey land:munch: Ebly's with courgette from the garden :smug: feta and cherry tomatoes and ham and anything else to be scavenged from the fridge. Bon appetit any lunching turtles


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 234017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nathaniels hamper off his great grandma its going to be so useful, he has enough sudacream to last until he is out of nappies hehe

That is so cool!! What a fabby useful thing:thumbup: My mum sometimes makes me hampers of English food like that, love'em. I really do love a good hamper full of something. I made a hamper of homemade jams and chutneys for my mum once.


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a Lovely lunch!

DH just gave me my shot n I think he hit a nerve n when I said I was in pain he got so sensitive n said he didn't hit a nerve. :shrug: I think I would know best as I'm the one in pain. He just doesn't wana hurt me is all. He's half awake when he gives me these shots bc I have to take them at 7 am makes me nervous.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nathaniels hamper off his great grandma its going to be so useful, he has enough sudacream to last until he is out of nappies hehe
> 
> That is so cool!! What a fabby useful thing:thumbup: My mum sometimes makes me hampers of English food like that, love'em. I really do love a good hamper full of something. I made a hamper of homemade jams and chutneys for my mum once.Click to expand...


Mmmm sounds so good!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

We're going to get a Padoue chicken, they have big hairy heads. And this morning we were woken at 5.40am by one of our chicks who is clearly a cock and has learnt to doodle-doo! But a lady is coming to take him and the 2 hens away, they're just boring chickens we hatched but DH only likes weird breeds! So making space for a Padoue:thumbup:

https://www.puget-passion.fr/Aurore/images/50.jpg


----------



## addie25

Sound awesome B!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Ah I love modern technology. I can surf the web whilst on the loo at work


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Ah I love modern technology. I can surf the web whilst on the loo at work

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Good Morning Sarah!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> Ah I love modern technology. I can surf the web whilst on the loo at work

:haha: hi there sarachka :D

Congratulations April

Sorry Kit :( no luck yet hmm? I predict thursday :)


----------



## mummyApril

so fundal measurement, i just looked at my notes and at my 32 week check it was 37? isnt that like big baby scary stuff?


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou everyone for your congrats, am very proud of myself! i will treat myself to something maybe a meal out lol x


----------



## cassie04

*Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ladies!*

*haha kit and B you had me in stitches at your pictures! sorry no baby tho kit! i was convinced you were ready last night!*

*APRIL- WHOOHOOOOO CONGRATUALATIONS! URGH I FIND MATHS THE HARDEST SO WELL DONE YOU YOU CLEVER CLOGS!*

*ADDIE- DID I READ YOU DID A DIGI AND IT SAID PREGNANT  I AM BUZZING WITH THAT NEWS! ITS SO MUCH MORE FUN BEING ABLE TO READ THE WORD PREGNANT AS OPPOSED TO SQUINTING AT THE LINES!*

new-mummy - your hamper is fabulous! how cute is she for buying you all that! it definitly looks like a very handy hamper:thumbup:


Well last night i thought i would wear bright white big granny knickers so when i woke up i could see if i had any more brown blood.....i woke up and there wsnt anything there but when i stood up i did leak some brown discharge but it was rather watered down! Im hoping this is a good sign and i am very releived to be having an early scan tomorow! i wont be able to sleep tonight!:dohh: My doppler came as well today (i didnt expect it to be here untill i was 8 weeks) i was very naughty and had a go but couldnt find anything but i am not worried or suprised at im only 7 weeks!:thumbup: I do feel sick tho again today so fingers and toes crossed my little bean is ok and snug as a bug!
*
Hope all the other lovely ladies are grand!*


----------



## addie25

Hey Cassie I'm glad your not worried bc it's nothing to worry about. Post a pic of ur scan tomorrow how exciting!!!!!!:happydance:
I did get a digi to say yes N pregnant so I was happy bc u need higher hormone for that. I'm praying this baby wants to stick around n the blood test shows a big jump tomorrow not a small one. I'm rather calm and that's not my nature so I hope I can remain calm till they call tomorrow. I do want to speak to my doctor tho not the nurse again:wacko: but I know very well she will call I'll jut ask her to have him call me. I think they will give me an early scan as well since my number was low yesterday I'll have to wait and see. Took another digi and a pink 2 line and it says pregnant N line is darker so hope these r good signs.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Hey Cassie I'm glad your not worried bc it's nothing to worry about. Post a pic of ur scan tomorrow how exciting!!!!!!:happydance:
> I did get a digi to say yes N pregnant so I was happy bc u need higher hormone for that. I'm praying this baby wants to stick around n the blood test shows a big jump tomorrow not a small one. I'm rather calm and that's not my nature so I hope I can remain calm till they call tomorrow. I do want to speak to my doctor tho not the nurse again:wacko: but I know very well she will call I'll jut ask her to have him call me. I think they will give me an early scan as well since my number was low yesterday I'll have to wait and see. Took another digi and a pink 2 line and it says pregnant N line is darker so hope these r good signs.

*They sound like amazing signs addie! What time is your appointment? Mines at 9;15am so we both have to update the turtle thread with news tomorow! Eash! If everything is ok tomorow i would like to post a pic of the scan but i dont know if they would give me one?!?!?! do you or any other turtles know if they will since it it was only booked yesterday? and since its not my 12 weeks? xxx*


----------



## newbie_ttc

post pics addie! :happydance: i look forward to your wee stick installments!

Hi cassie, glad everything is better and your back to feeling sick (so to speak :haha:) Even tho i've never been preggy, i've been around enough of you guys to know that a little hanky panky in the early days could lead to a little cramping and or brown discharge. You are fine my dear... i'm just glad the wise turts were around to ease your concerns! :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> post pics addie! :happydance: i look forward to your wee stick installments!
> 
> Hi cassie, glad everything is better and your back to feeling sick (so to speak :haha:) Even tho i've never been preggy, i've been around enough of you guys to know that a little hanky panky in the early days could lead to a little cramping and or brown discharge. You are fine my dear... i'm just glad the wise turts were around to ease your concerns! :hugs:

*Thanks newbie! that means alot! i know i dont know what i would have done without the turtles! they really really made me feel better and made me wipe my tears and hold my chin up high!

I am hoping everything is good at the scan tomoro! i am actually a little bit excited! but im glad the girls made me ring someone if i was worried cos i definitly got results that made me feel more relaxed about the situation!

Its hard cos only 3 close friends know im pregnant but they have never had children before so when i ring them for advice we always refer to google! and i know google can be evil sometimes!

Thanks again you superstar turtles!*


----------



## addie25

I'll post a pic when I get home I. Was happy to see the word pregnant! Excited for tomorrow yet nervous I will get a call my 2 tomorrow so 7 for UK.

Cassie ask them for a pic they always game me one!


----------



## Mollykins

Morning all. So much I've caught up on! Positive pregnancy tests, stolen DH pics, passed maths tests... early ultrasound... :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

yay Cassie for no more browness andyou get an early scan tomorrow :D 

sooo im allowed to drink pineapple juice right? just not eat too much fresh pineapple?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi doll! :hugs: how have u been? miss u tons!


----------



## mummyApril

hey Molly :)


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! :hugs: Missin' you too love dove. I'm all right, getting tired and sore.... normal for this stage I imagine, eight months on Thursday. Where did the time go??

How are you sweets? How's the TTC going? Are your schedules meshing well around fertile time?


----------



## Mollykins

April :wave: How are you feeling turtle dove?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN! THANKYOU SO MUCH!:hugs:

I rather tardively discovered your turtle mail since we didn't venture out to play until the storms had passed, and there it was in the letterbox at the gate!:mail:

It's beautiful, did you and your DH make it? I know polymer clay is his thing and you mentioned he was in on the gifts. It's really lovely and so cleverly done, the shell pattern and the skin pattern. And your note:friends::cry: 

Please thank your DH for me if he did help, I nuv it:kiss:

xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

Day off tomorrow yay


----------



## Mollykins

Very bee-yoo-tiful Trin...and DH. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Day off tomorrow yay

Cooooooool\\:D/ Do you have plans?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> yay Cassie for no more browness andyou get an early scan tomorrow :D
> 
> sooo im allowed to drink pineapple juice right? just not eat too much fresh pineapple?

I wouldn't even worry about the fresh pineapple now I've seen the effect it had (or rather didn't have:wacko:) on Kit:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LO's in bed and DH is out running so I'm going to try and read for an hour without falling asleep or doing something else:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Newbs, Molly and Luna! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/usa27.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Hi B! Your holiday spot looks amazing. Well jel!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello!! :hi:

Just waking up...... slept in quite a bit! :blush:

Another day full of chores for me... I swear, when you go on a week long vacation it takes a week to get ready and another week to clean up from it! :shrug:

I can't wait to see pictures from you holiday, B! It looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm jealous... makes the place I went to look like a desert... oh wait, it was... :haha:

Congrats on passing your test, April!! Most impressive!! :amartass:

Jaynie, I hope you have a lovely second day at your new work! I'm glad you had a good experience yesterday :happydance:

KIT. Poor Kit. I sure wish this baby would cooperate! I'm going to make my prediction now for Friday..... :thumbup:

Hayley, you'll have to post pictures of your remodeled kitchen!! I love a good before and after :thumbup:

Hello and hugs to everyone else!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay Cassie for no more browness andyou get an early scan tomorrow :D
> 
> sooo im allowed to drink pineapple juice right? just not eat too much fresh pineapple?
> 
> I wouldn't even worry about the fresh pineapple now I've seen the effect it had (or rather didn't have:wacko:) on Kit:rofl:Click to expand...

good 'cos im actually wanting pineapple a lot at the moment!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi everyone

well Nathaniel has'nt moved well we came to the conclusion he has'nt after finding his hb in 3 weird places and much poking prodding and deep breathing from mw(who was the 6th different one i have seen!)

off for scan thurs 2.30
will see where he is for definate
thy will offerto turn him ECV which i may refuse as they have a 1 in 10 success rate and it looks awful

i may be opting foe elective c sec if this is the case 

how is everyone?

off to make fajitas nom!!


----------



## mummyApril

B i love your gift from Trin :) well done Trin x


----------



## Mollykins

April, I ate loads if pineapple in the beginning of this pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> well Nathaniel has'nt moved well we came to the conclusion he has'nt after finding his hb in 3 weird places and much poking prodding and deep breathing from mw(who was the 6th different one i have seen!)
> 
> off for scan thurs 2.30
> will see where he is for definate
> thy will offerto turn him ECV which i may refuse as they have a 1 in 10 success rate and it looks awful
> 
> i may be opting foe elective c sec if this is the case
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> off to make fajitas nom!!

ooh i really hope he turns for you!
with angel she was breech but the risk of them turning her (i had lost fluid and had 0.5cm of it left) was not one i was going to take so had to have c section, im not sure how it feels to have them turned but maybe if hes just being lazy and not in a difficult position it would be easy to turn him! he is a little naughty nate isnt he?! 

how are you feeling other than that? xx


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, I ate loads if pineapple in the beginning of this pregnancy. :shrug:

i just always been told not to as it bring on contractions?! not sure if it would be the same with pineapple juice lol


----------



## mummyApril

im having pizza hut tonight to treat myself (and everyone else lol) for passing my exam! 
iv been looking at other courses but the nx time they start is end of september and not sure if that will be too soon to after birth etc? the courses are only 2hrs 30 mins long and i can do it in the evening so Jay can be here with James but im not sure :/


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry: im soooo fed up :(


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry Nathaniel isn't cooperating sweets. I hope it all works out.


----------



## LunaLady

What courses are you taking, April? I think doing an evening course that's only a couple hours long shouldn't be a problem? I think it would be good for Jay, too, to feel like he's needed maybe? My DH really likes when I give him a job because he feels needed :haha: Love that...!


----------



## mummyApril

whats up Clare?


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> :cry: im soooo fed up :(

Oops I thanked this post I wanted to quote it. What r u fed up with?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> What courses are you taking, April? I think doing an evening course that's only a couple hours long shouldn't be a problem? I think it would be good for Jay, too, to feel like he's needed maybe? My DH really likes when I give him a job because he feels needed :haha: Love that...!

lol not sure if Jay will see it like that but he has to look after his son on his own sometimes lol! but im looking into computer courses/office etc and then after iv done that i will find something else to do, as im not getting a full-time job until James is in full time school so i have lots i can study on :D


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> well Nathaniel has'nt moved well we came to the conclusion he has'nt after finding his hb in 3 weird places and much poking prodding and deep breathing from mw(who was the 6th different one i have seen!)
> 
> off for scan thurs 2.30
> will see where he is for definate
> thy will offerto turn him ECV which i may refuse as they have a 1 in 10 success rate and it looks awful
> 
> i may be opting foe elective c sec if this is the case
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> off to make fajitas nom!!

i loveeeeee fajitas!!!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> What courses are you taking, April? I think doing an evening course that's only a couple hours long shouldn't be a problem? I think it would be good for Jay, too, to feel like he's needed maybe? My DH really likes when I give him a job because he feels needed :haha: Love that...!
> 
> lol not sure if Jay will see it like that but he has to look after his son on his own sometimes lol! but im looking into computer courses/office etc and then after iv done that i will find something else to do, as im not getting a full-time job until James is in full time school so i have lots i can study on :DClick to expand...

Sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> Hello!! :hi:
> 
> Just waking up...... slept in quite a bit! :blush:
> 
> Another day full of chores for me... I swear, when you go on a week long vacation it takes a week to get ready and another week to clean up from it! :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures from you holiday, B! It looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm jealous... makes the place I went to look like a desert... oh wait, it was... :haha:
> 
> Congrats on passing your test, April!! Most impressive!! :amartass:
> 
> Jaynie, I hope you have a lovely second day at your new work! I'm glad you had a good experience yesterday :happydance:
> 
> KIT. Poor Kit. I sure wish this baby would cooperate! I'm going to make my prediction now for Friday..... :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley, you'll have to post pictures of your remodeled kitchen!! I love a good before and after :thumbup:
> 
> Hello and hugs to everyone else!!! :hugs:

I will do luna i will have to take one today but he has already done a bit and has no cupboards already so looks like a shell but i will make you a turtle photo kitchen makeover diary!!


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy: (or morning or afternoon)

I've struggled to get on here today - not sure why?? :shrug:

I'm back in false labour like last night - have been off and on all day. Hurry up Li'l Yellow and get things moving for real!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is good :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im soooo fed up with my job.Im a housing Officer which is very demanding.a officer left and now i have even more work i cant cope i hate my job.Im sooo tired and feel so tense all the time.I am well organised and good at my job there is just huge amount of workload :(

and to top it off i got home from work .DH said the house we were going to look at has now been given to one of the factory workers.

i have tied cottage with DH job.its beautiful looks like dream house HOWEVER its next to the hunts kennels :( the dogs bark 24/7 and feel im going out of my mind :hissy: iv lived here since march 2011 never get any sleep,have to try sleep with ear plugs.our house is only single glazed.we have only front door,no back door.our garden is huge but u need to go out the front to go around to the back.not allowed fencing.when babys up and walking im frightened a car will knock us her/him or my dog over.
there is alos a cockerel who doesnt shut the hell up :hissy:

sounds silly but i feel so hopeless.:(


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> im soooo fed up with my job.Im a housing Officer which is very demanding.a officer left and now i have even more work i cant cope i hate my job.Im sooo tired and feel so tense all the time.I am well organised and good at my job there is just huge amount of workload :(
> 
> and to top it off i got home from work .DH said the house we were going to look at has now been given to one of the factory workers.
> 
> i have tied cottage with DH job.its beautiful looks like dream house HOWEVER its next to the hunts kennels :( the dogs bark 24/7 and feel im going out of my mind :hissy: iv lived here since march 2011 never get any sleep,have to try sleep with ear plugs.our house is only single glazed.we have only front door,no back door.our garden is huge but u need to go out the front to go around to the back.not allowed fencing.when babys up and walking im
> 
> frightened a car will knock us her/him or my dog over.
> there is alos a cockerel who doesnt shut the hell up :hissy:
> 
> sounds silly but i feel so hopeless.:([/QUOTE
> 
> I unserstand what it feels like to hate ur job. I loved my students but hated my job along with everyone else I worked with. One girl I just found out had
> to go to a clinic bc of the abuse our administration gave us. Is thr a chance
> u can stop working for a bit and find somethig less stressful.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, it won't be false for long. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Kit, *early* labour not false labour! Positive thinking :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Kitteh, this one's for you, Doll!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrbni0tVBZ8


----------



## Mollykins

You know Kit, I was 9 days overdue, with contractions 7/8 minutes apart and 4 cm dilate and my doc said to go to the birthing center where they said it was false labour and to come back when my contractions were 5 minutes apart for an hour. Yeeeeaaaahhhh.


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha:




HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie do you have to wear smart clothes to your new job?

I knew you'd ask a question in my catch ups! 

I do have to wear smart clothes, we have a dress down Friday unless clients are in... It's kind of smart casual, no jeans & trainers etc etc. All my jobs have been like that so I have stuff that I can wear! I just need a house, on that front we think we're getting somewhere else. This landlady is taking the MICK it's took too long and we think she's fibbing in the hope she'll get more rent.

Now, off to 3919!


----------



## firstbaby25

Dunno how I quoted myself laughing! :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Morning Jaynie :hi:
> 
> Have a good day at work m'love :thumbup:

Fankyoo :flower: kit trin has a point. You will have a bebe at some point, you just get stuck in the here and now with ML I reckon. Do you have until Monday? I know induction isn't ideal but you will at least get little :yellow: out! :hugs: for you I know how frustrating (from my sis) it gets at this stage.


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> well Nathaniel has'nt moved well we came to the conclusion he has'nt after finding his hb in 3 weird places and much poking prodding and deep breathing from mw(who was the 6th different one i have seen!)
> 
> off for scan thurs 2.30
> will see where he is for definate
> thy will offerto turn him ECV which i may refuse as they have a 1 in 10 success rate and it looks awful
> 
> i may be opting foe elective c sec if this is the case
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> off to make fajitas nom!!
> 
> ooh i really hope he turns for you!
> with angel she was breech but the risk of them turning her (i had lost fluid and had 0.5cm of it left) was not one i was going to take so had to have c section, im not sure how it feels to have them turned but maybe if hes just being lazy and not in a difficult position it would be easy to turn him! he is a little naughty nate isnt he?!
> 
> how are you feeling other than that? xxClick to expand...

Well from what i have been told and seen on tv programmes it looks most uncomfortable and i would have to have another Anti D jab in case they make me or him bleed inside so you can imagine how rough they are doing them, also if he is how me and MW think he is then he is an akward position :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh kit ! Exciting 

Hey babyhopes ... Can you not discuss this with your manager- they should be ensuring that you do not feel stressed not giving you extra work ... Have you had your lone worker risk assessment yet ??? X


----------



## new mummy2010

are there no other houses that you could go look at clare?

I dont know how you put up with cockadoodledooing the bloody birds do my head in our garden

Is there also not a different bit of your job that you could do that is a little less stressful?
You could always finish early once you reach 26 weeks i think ?


----------



## new mummy2010

crunchie only 10 weeks for you from tomorrow!!!

wonder how emandi is and if little spy has popped?

Also when will we see moomin again?


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! :hi:
> 
> Just waking up...... slept in quite a bit! :blush:
> 
> Another day full of chores for me... I swear, when you go on a week long vacation it takes a week to get ready and another week to clean up from it! :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures from you holiday, B! It looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm jealous... makes the place I went to look like a desert... oh wait, it was... :haha:
> 
> Congrats on passing your test, April!! Most impressive!! :amartass:
> 
> Jaynie, I hope you have a lovely second day at your new work! I'm glad you had a good experience yesterday :happydance:
> 
> KIT. Poor Kit. I sure wish this baby would cooperate! I'm going to make my prediction now for Friday..... :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley, you'll have to post pictures of your remodeled kitchen!! I love a good before and after :thumbup:
> 
> Hello and hugs to everyone else!!! :hugs:
> 
> I will do luna i will have to take one today but he has already done a bit and has no cupboards already so looks like a shell but i will make you a turtle photo kitchen makeover diary!!Click to expand...

Oh, good! Can't wait to see! :dance:



new mummy2010 said:


> crunchie only 10 weeks for you from tomorrow!!!
> 
> wonder how emandi is and if little spy has popped?
> 
> Also when will we see moomin again?

It's going to be a like a domino affect around here! It seems you girls are due just one after another!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit so whats the exact description of these UNfalse labour pains sweetie


----------



## babyhopes2010

Nope unless we pay lot of rent we wont be moved :cry:

im 23 weeks as of monday so if i leave on 9th sept instead end october i only have a more weeks i should be able to manage that :( x


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> crunchie only 10 weeks for you from tomorrow!!!
> 
> wonder how emandi is and if little spy has popped?
> 
> Also when will we see moomin again?

I know .... It's going so fast now !!! Bit scary when it goes into single figures


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! :hi:
> 
> Just waking up...... slept in quite a bit! :blush:
> 
> Another day full of chores for me... I swear, when you go on a week long vacation it takes a week to get ready and another week to clean up from it! :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures from you holiday, B! It looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm jealous... makes the place I went to look like a desert... oh wait, it was... :haha:
> 
> Congrats on passing your test, April!! Most impressive!! :amartass:
> 
> Jaynie, I hope you have a lovely second day at your new work! I'm glad you had a good experience yesterday :happydance:
> 
> KIT. Poor Kit. I sure wish this baby would cooperate! I'm going to make my prediction now for Friday..... :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley, you'll have to post pictures of your remodeled kitchen!! I love a good before and after :thumbup:
> 
> Hello and hugs to everyone else!!! :hugs:
> 
> I will do luna i will have to take one today but he has already done a bit and has no cupboards already so looks like a shell but i will make you a turtle photo kitchen makeover diary!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, good! Can't wait to see! :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> crunchie only 10 weeks for you from tomorrow!!!
> 
> wonder how emandi is and if little spy has popped?
> 
> Also when will we see moomin again?Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to be a like a domino affect around here! It seems you girls are due just one after another!!!Click to expand...

You will be soon after though Luna time really does fly apart from the last few weeks :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie! :hugs: Missin' you too love dove. I'm all right, getting tired and sore.... normal for this stage I imagine, eight months on Thursday. Where did the time go??
> 
> How are you sweets? How's the TTC going? Are your schedules meshing well around fertile time?

not so much unfortunately... this month it falls smack dab in the middle of the week :dohh: I'm actually ok with it tho. knowing that we are on the same page now has relaxed me for some odd reason and i no longer feel this sense of urgency :shrug:

i can't believe it's almost time for you! :happydance: seems like just yesterday u got your christmas bfp! where does the time go? do hot baths help at all with your soreness?


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! :hi:
> 
> Just waking up...... slept in quite a bit! :blush:
> 
> Another day full of chores for me... I swear, when you go on a week long vacation it takes a week to get ready and another week to clean up from it! :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures from you holiday, B! It looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm jealous... makes the place I went to look like a desert... oh wait, it was... :haha:
> 
> Congrats on passing your test, April!! Most impressive!! :amartass:
> 
> Jaynie, I hope you have a lovely second day at your new work! I'm glad you had a good experience yesterday :happydance:
> 
> KIT. Poor Kit. I sure wish this baby would cooperate! I'm going to make my prediction now for Friday..... :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley, you'll have to post pictures of your remodeled kitchen!! I love a good before and after :thumbup:
> 
> Hello and hugs to everyone else!!! :hugs:
> 
> I will do luna i will have to take one today but he has already done a bit and has no cupboards already so looks like a shell but i will make you a turtle photo kitchen makeover diary!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, good! Can't wait to see! :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> crunchie only 10 weeks for you from tomorrow!!!
> 
> wonder how emandi is and if little spy has popped?
> 
> Also when will we see moomin again?Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to be a like a domino affect around here! It seems you girls are due just one after another!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You will be soon after though Luna time really does fly apart from the last few weeks :dohh:Click to expand...

Yep! I feel like I need all the time I can get! :haha: I've got so many projects I need to get done!! Like finishing our downstairs basement.... arg.


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> Nope unless we pay lot of rent we wont be moved :cry:
> 
> im 23 weeks as of monday so if i leave on 9th sept instead end october i only have a more weeks i should be able to manage that :( x

Do you private rent?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Newbs, Molly and Luna! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/usa27.gif

hi b! i hate we always miss each other :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Nope unless we pay lot of rent we wont be moved :cry:
> 
> im 23 weeks as of monday so if i leave on 9th sept instead end october i only have a more weeks i should be able to manage that :( x
> 
> Do you private rent?Click to expand...

its tied so we only pay £75 pcm .


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, it won't be false for long. :hugs:




Mollykins said:


> You know Kit, I was 9 days overdue, with contractions 7/8 minutes apart and 4 cm dilate and my doc said to go to the birthing center where they said it was false labour and to come back when my contractions were 5 minutes apart for an hour. Yeeeeaaaahhhh.

Thanks Molly :hugs:

There is absolutely no pattern to what's going on here unfortunately, but all in good time I suppose :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww kitkat cant wait to see our 1st lil aby turtle eeekkkk :fool: :)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit, *early* labour not false labour! Positive thinking :thumbup:

Yep! You're right Essie :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya everyone!

Clare - sorry you feel so poofucky it's not good :nope: you're well within your rights to get assigned light duties and not put under extra stress. Is it dear where you live then to rent? Would you have to pay full rent or a contribution? Me and OH have to pay about £450 a month for a 2 bed terrace. That'll be the cheapest we get it :shrug: what does DH do?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kitteh, this one's for you, Doll!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrbni0tVBZ8

:rofl:

Thanks so much Sezi - you've turned my frown upside down - fanks :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> well Nathaniel has'nt moved well we came to the conclusion he has'nt after finding his hb in 3 weird places and much poking prodding and deep breathing from mw(who was the 6th different one i have seen!)
> 
> off for scan thurs 2.30
> will see where he is for definate
> thy will offerto turn him ECV which i may refuse as they have a 1 in 10 success rate and it looks awful
> 
> i may be opting foe elective c sec if this is the case
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> off to make fajitas nom!!
> 
> ooh i really hope he turns for you!
> with angel she was breech but the risk of them turning her (i had lost fluid and had 0.5cm of it left) was not one i was going to take so had to have c section, im not sure how it feels to have them turned but maybe if hes just being lazy and not in a difficult position it would be easy to turn him! he is a little naughty nate isnt he?!
> 
> how are you feeling other than that? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well from what i have been told and seen on tv programmes it looks most uncomfortable and i would have to have another Anti D jab in case they make me or him bleed inside so you can imagine how rough they are doing them, also if he is how me and MW think he is then he is an akward position :wacko:Click to expand...

I really hope Nate turns himself round Hayley - I had a look at some of the stuff about ECV and I agree, it looks a tad uncomfortable :wacko: Let's keep fingers crossed for a change by the time you get your scan :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Kit so whats the exact description of these UNfalse labour pains sweetie

Well, I'm getting the most strong BH contractions which are almost painful but definitely extremely uncomfortable at the bottom of my bump. They come randomly, no pattern or timing whatsoever AND like last night, they'll go away if I lie down :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie! :hugs: Missin' you too love dove. I'm all right, getting tired and sore.... normal for this stage I imagine, eight months on Thursday. Where did the time go??
> 
> How are you sweets? How's the TTC going? Are your schedules meshing well around fertile time?
> 
> not so much unfortunately... this month it falls smack dab in the middle of the week :dohh: I'm actually ok with it tho. knowing that we are on the same page now has relaxed me for some odd reason and i no longer feel this sense of urgency :shrug:
> 
> i can't believe it's almost time for you! :happydance: seems like just yesterday u got your christmas bfp! where does the time go? do hot baths help at all with your soreness?Click to expand...

I completely understand your "at ease" attitude now that DH is on board 100%. I would feel the same. Bathing does help thankfully, I put some Epsom salt in last night. Bliss. :) It is going by so fast though, you are right.


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> Clare - sorry you feel so poofucky it's not good :nope: you're well within your rights to get assigned light duties and not put under extra stress. Is it dear where you live then to rent? Would you have to pay full rent or a contribution? Me and OH have to pay about £450 a month for a 2 bed terrace. That'll be the cheapest we get it :shrug: what does DH do?

we only pay 75pcm and our house is beautiful its just rubbihs i have to stay here for few yrs the dogs r so loud me nor the baby will ever get any sleep.

it would be too expensive to rent privately and if we had to in the end dh would have to leave this job.he is a farmer.
work will only make a big show of it if im on light duties :( and i cant be doing with that.suppose only have to grit my teeth for 59 days lol


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit so whats the exact description of these UNfalse labour pains sweetie
> 
> Well, I'm getting the most strong BH contractions which are almost painful but definitely extremely uncomfortable at the bottom of my bump. They come randomly, no pattern or timing whatsoever AND like last night, they'll go away if I lie down :shrug:Click to expand...

Then perhaps you shouldn't lay down? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> awww kitkat cant wait to see our 1st lil aby turtle eeekkkk :fool: :)

Thanks Clare :hugs:

Sorry you're struggling with stuff right now - if only we just didn't need to work while pregnant it would be such a load off eh?

I hope you can lengthen your mat leave to finish sooner and that you get something sorted living arrangements wise :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit so whats the exact description of these UNfalse labour pains sweetie
> 
> Well, I'm getting the most strong BH contractions which are almost painful but definitely extremely uncomfortable at the bottom of my bump. They come randomly, no pattern or timing whatsoever AND like last night, they'll go away if I lie down :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Then perhaps you shouldn't lay down? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:

Good point although I fear it still wouldn't make me be in proper labour :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Oooo! It's a turtle party :happydance:

I'm going to catch up now


----------



## addie25

Yay kit!!!!! I think this is the start!!! Come out baby turtle!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit so whats the exact description of these UNfalse labour pains sweetie
> 
> Well, I'm getting the most strong BH contractions which are almost painful but definitely extremely uncomfortable at the bottom of my bump. They come randomly, no pattern or timing whatsoever AND like last night, they'll go away if I lie down :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Then perhaps you shouldn't lay down? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Good point although I fear it still wouldn't make me be in proper labour :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah... probably right. Right stubborn babe you've got there.


----------



## mummyApril

Kit do they go away when you walk? Seriously need to get you on a swing lol x


----------



## Mollykins

I am going to make my OH some homemade cinnamon rolls with cream cheese frosting... is anyone interested? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Funny breastfeeding article
> 
> fabric covers:rofl: I dispensed with the fabric covers myself:haha:Click to expand...

If I'd dispensed with the fabric covers I would have been in danger of tripping over them :holly::haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I am going to make my OH some homemade cinnamon rolls with cream cheese frosting... is anyone interested? :winkwink:

YES!!! Me, me, me! *jumps up and down wildly*

damn my sweet tooth..... :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit you're looking very fresh and radiant, especially since you seem to have already polished off a bottle of Champagne:haha:

And notice she's BnBing on her phone :thumbup: while breastfeeding :thumbup: Excellent multitasking Kit


----------



## HollyMonkey

Êvening all :flower:

I just had an orgasmic dinner of salmon, surimi, avocado, ice gem lettuce and the juice of half a lemon all mixed up as a salad with rice :munch: Natural yoghurt and half a melon for dessert. And I now fancy toast and jam so I must be happy:happydance:

Clare that's frustrating, as they say with houses, location is everything. I hate noisy birds, a lady is coming tomorrow to take ours away, I can't imagine how noisy a hunt's worth of dogs must be:wacko: I hope that work will ease your load for you, if they don't you could maybe beg a doctor's note for earlier ML?:shrug: Not sure how it works in the UK but most ladies here do that!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit you're looking very fresh and radiant, especially since you seem to have already polished off a bottle of Champagne:haha:
> 
> And notice she's BnBing on her phone :thumbup: while breastfeeding :thumbup: Excellent multitasking KitClick to expand...

Especially for a first timer! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am going to make my OH some homemade cinnamon rolls with cream cheese frosting... is anyone interested? :winkwink:
> 
> YES!!! Me, me, me! *jumps up and down wildly*
> 
> damn my sweet tooth..... :nope:Click to expand...

:haha: I know how you feel. I have had random attacks of the most vicious sweet tooth in this pregnancy but they seem to most conveniently come in the middle of the night while I'm being a zombie. :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> just thought id let you know I PASSED MY MATH EXAM!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.juicylucydesigns.com/images/productimages/2009_pics/square%20cards/S223%20fairy%20well%20done.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Êvening all :flower:
> 
> I just had an orgasmic dinner of salmon, surimi, avocado, ice gem lettuce and the juice of half a lemon all mixed up as a salad with rice :munch: Natural yoghurt and half a melon for dessert. And I now fancy toast and jam so I must be happy:happydance:
> 
> Clare that's frustrating, as they say with houses, location is everything. I hate noisy birds, a lady is coming tomorrow to take ours away, I can't imagine how noisy a hunt's worth of dogs must be:wacko: I hope that work will ease your load for you, if they don't you could maybe beg a doctor's note for earlier ML?:shrug: Not sure how it works in the UK but most ladies here do that!!

Ahh... toast with jam. :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> We're going to get a Padoue chicken, they have big hairy heads. And this morning we were woken at 5.40am by one of our chicks who is clearly a cock and has learnt to doodle-doo! But a lady is coming to take him and the 2 hens away, they're just boring chickens we hatched but DH only likes weird breeds! So making space for a Padoue:thumbup:
> 
> https://www.puget-passion.fr/Aurore/images/50.jpg

We had these chickens on my dad's farm. We called them Polish hens tho :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Funny breastfeeding article
> 
> fabric covers:rofl: I dispensed with the fabric covers myself:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I'd dispensed with the fabric covers I would have been in danger of tripping over them :holly::haha:Click to expand...

A reinforced industrial girder system is what you had I bet:tease:

*Actually I forgot but here's a thing; last Friday in my sauna I had a really strong feeling of my milk coming in! It was odd*

Actually* Molly* count me in even though it's sweet, I'm partial to a bit of cinnamon. I may make myself a hot chocolate in a mo with a dash of cinnamon. I call it a Mexican Hot Chocolate but I'm not sure it _is_ Mexican with cinnamon in:-k It's just that a café in Le Marais in Paris called it that when I had a cinnamon hot chocolate about 20yrs ago there and it stuck:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Excuse the cleaning clothes... I know they are not so glamorous. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0287.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TRIN! THANKYOU SO MUCH!:hugs:
> 
> I rather tardively discovered your turtle mail since we didn't venture out to play until the storms had passed, and there it was in the letterbox at the gate!:mail:
> 
> It's beautiful, did you and your DH make it? I know polymer clay is his thing and you mentioned he was in on the gifts. It's really lovely and so cleverly done, the shell pattern and the skin pattern. And your note:friends::cry:
> 
> Please thank your DH for me if he did help, I nuv it:kiss:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Plesh! These are the giftypoos he was making for you guys :happydance: It's like a club badge (for your fridge :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

My DH wants the lap-o-top so I'm going to go and do some Italian exercises in the bath. As in language exercises not continental aerobics. Back after my bath to see if Kit's had her baby between now and then...


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Funny breastfeeding article
> 
> fabric covers:rofl: I dispensed with the fabric covers myself:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I'd dispensed with the fabric covers I would have been in danger of tripping over them :holly::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A reinforced industrial girder system is what you had I bet:tease:
> 
> *Actually I forgot but here's a thing; last Friday in my sauna I had a really strong feeling of my milk coming in! It was odd*
> 
> Actually* Molly* count me in even though it's sweet, I'm partial to a bit of cinnamon. I may make myself a hot chocolate in a mo with a dash of cinnamon. I call it a Mexican Hot Chocolate but I'm not sure it _is_ Mexican with cinnamon in:-k It's just that a café in Le Marais in Paris called it that when I had a cinnamon hot chocolate about 20yrs ago there and it stuck:shrug:Click to expand...

That sounds yummy! ... the cinnamon hot chocolate... not, as my children call it-- "booboo milk". :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! THANKYOU SO MUCH!:hugs:
> 
> I rather tardively discovered your turtle mail since we didn't venture out to play until the storms had passed, and there it was in the letterbox at the gate!:mail:
> 
> It's beautiful, did you and your DH make it? I know polymer clay is his thing and you mentioned he was in on the gifts. It's really lovely and so cleverly done, the shell pattern and the skin pattern. And your note:friends::cry:
> 
> Please thank your DH for me if he did help, I nuv it:kiss:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Plesh! These are the giftypoos he was making for you guys :happydance: It's like a club badge (for your fridge :haha:)Click to expand...

Mine's on my metal drawer cabinet where I keep all my niknaks in the studio, next to Kit's magnet :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy: (or morning or afternoon)
> 
> I've struggled to get on here today - not sure why?? :shrug:
> 
> I'm back in false labour like last night - have been off and on all day. Hurry up Li'l Yellow and get things moving for real!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:

Kit, I know this time is hard and trying and really really frustrating, but try not to call it false labour. Your body has amazing wisdom and knows exactly what it is doing and is doing exactly what it needs to do for baby yellow. Maybe just call it early labour or practice labour because every single contraction is doing some work and the way we word things changes our experience of it. The medical world is full of damaging terms when it comes to labour and birth and it can put a really negative spin on it :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Molly your bump, and I repeat *bump, *is BIG! Beauuutiful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## addie25

We have already paid 10000 after insurance and now I got a bill for another 24000 and am waiting to hear how much insurance will pay! Wow I was not told I had another 24000 bill coming I thought it was over at the 10000 this is odd? And is it that much each cycle??? Hopefully my little one is sicky and he or she is so worth the money but a bit shocked at the moment bc 30000 a cycle was not what I was told in the beginning.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko: its £2985 a cycle at the fertility hospital near us addie? why so 30000usd ? thats around 18000 GBP? that cant be right


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow Molly your bump, and I repeat *bump, *is BIG! Beauuutiful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:blush: Thanks. The bride's father came up to me at the wedding on Saturday and said, "When are you due?" I said, "September." His jaw dropped, his eyes bugged out and he said, "My god! You got twins in there?!" :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Funny breastfeeding article
> 
> fabric covers:rofl: I dispensed with the fabric covers myself:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I'd dispensed with the fabric covers I would have been in danger of tripping over them :holly::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A reinforced industrial girder system is what you had I bet:tease:
> 
> *Actually I forgot but here's a thing; last Friday in my sauna I had a really strong feeling of my milk coming in! It was odd*
> 
> Actually* Molly* count me in even though it's sweet, I'm partial to a bit of cinnamon. I may make myself a hot chocolate in a mo with a dash of cinnamon. I call it a Mexican Hot Chocolate but I'm not sure it _is_ Mexican with cinnamon in:-k It's just that a café in Le Marais in Paris called it that when I had a cinnamon hot chocolate about 20yrs ago there and it stuck:shrug:Click to expand...

I did, with scaffolding and all :rofl: Seriously, I'm boobzilla when my milk comes in!

When I first started attending births, I had only stopped bf-ing a little while before and just before each birth when the mom was getting ready to push I would get let down reflex. Odd when your own baby is not around


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> We have already paid 10000 after insurance and now I got a bill for another 24000 and am waiting to hear how much insurance will pay! Wow I was not told I had another 24000 bill coming I thought it was over at the 10000 this is odd? And is it that much each cycle??? Hopefully my little one is sicky and he or she is so worth the money but a bit shocked at the moment bc 30000 a cycle was not what I was told in the beginning.

:shock: Holy... I mean... wow.


----------



## Mollykins

Well... now where did everybody go? :(

I finally got my lappy up and all the turtles go *poof*


----------



## addie25

I did genetic testing so it's more. Still sounds 2 high and I was not expecting another bill.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I did genetic testing so it's more. Still sounds 2 high and I was not expecting another bill.

That sounds wicked extreme. Perhaps you should give them a call?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I did genetic testing so it's more. Still sounds 2 high and I was not expecting another bill.
> 
> That sounds wicked extreme. Perhaps you should give them a call?Click to expand...

I'm going to wait to see what my insurance does and then take the bio and insurance check to doctors and ask them what's goin on I have payment schedule on a paper n this payment was notttt on it I thought all was paid.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Êvening all :flower:
> 
> I just had an orgasmic dinner of salmon, surimi, avocado, ice gem lettuce and the juice of half a lemon all mixed up as a salad with rice :munch: Natural yoghurt and half a melon for dessert. And I now fancy toast and jam so I must be happy:happydance:
> 
> Clare that's frustrating, as they say with houses, location is everything. I hate noisy birds, a lady is coming tomorrow to take ours away, I can't imagine how noisy a hunt's worth of dogs must be:wacko: I hope that work will ease your load for you, if they don't you could maybe beg a doctor's note for earlier ML?:shrug: Not sure how it works in the UK but most ladies here do that!!
> 
> Ahh... toast with jam. :munch:Click to expand...

Do you say toast with jam or jelly?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy: (or morning or afternoon)
> 
> I've struggled to get on here today - not sure why?? :shrug:
> 
> I'm back in false labour like last night - have been off and on all day. Hurry up Li'l Yellow and get things moving for real!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:
> 
> Kit, I know this time is hard and trying and really really frustrating, but try not to call it false labour. Your body has amazing wisdom and knows exactly what it is doing and is doing exactly what it needs to do for baby yellow. Maybe just call it early labour or practice labour because every single contraction is doing some work and the way we word things changes our experience of it. The medical world is full of damaging terms when it comes to labour and birth and it can put a really negative spin on it :hugs:Click to expand...


I know Trin - you're absolutely right - false labour isn't good because it is making me feel negative about what's going on right now - I feel like it's for nothing right now and I need to look at this as if this is just the start of things - because it is of course! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Êvening all :flower:
> 
> I just had an orgasmic dinner of salmon, surimi, avocado, ice gem lettuce and the juice of half a lemon all mixed up as a salad with rice :munch: Natural yoghurt and half a melon for dessert. And I now fancy toast and jam so I must be happy:happydance:
> 
> Clare that's frustrating, as they say with houses, location is everything. I hate noisy birds, a lady is coming tomorrow to take ours away, I can't imagine how noisy a hunt's worth of dogs must be:wacko: I hope that work will ease your load for you, if they don't you could maybe beg a doctor's note for earlier ML?:shrug: Not sure how it works in the UK but most ladies here do that!!
> 
> Ahh... toast with jam. :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say toast with jam or jelly?Click to expand...

It depends on whether or not it is jam or jelly that is on the toast. :) I normally have jam so I tend to say jam but when the girls where young I would buy a little thing of apple jelly and spread it on toast for them to nibble so that the seeds wouldn't give them any trouble. :)


----------



## addie25

Yes Kit it is the start and you are going to so amazingly well!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> We have already paid 10000 after insurance and now I got a bill for another 24000 and am waiting to hear how much insurance will pay! Wow I was not told I had another 24000 bill coming I thought it was over at the 10000 this is odd? And is it that much each cycle??? Hopefully my little one is sicky and he or she is so worth the money but a bit shocked at the moment bc 30000 a cycle was not what I was told in the beginning.

WHOAH!!!! 

Should I rob a bank for you? :shrug: :ninja: :gun:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> We have already paid 10000 after insurance and now I got a bill for another 24000 and am waiting to hear how much insurance will pay! Wow I was not told I had another 24000 bill coming I thought it was over at the 10000 this is odd? And is it that much each cycle??? Hopefully my little one is sicky and he or she is so worth the money but a bit shocked at the moment bc 30000 a cycle was not what I was told in the beginning.
> 
> WHOAH!!!!
> 
> Should I rob a bank for you? :shrug: :ninja: :gun:Click to expand...

AhahahhHhhhHh:haha::haha::haha:

I hope this is a mistake or something but If it's not hopefully insurance covers half and like I said baby is so worth it but 30000 a cycle seems unheard of!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow Molly your bump, and I repeat *bump, *is BIG! Beauuutiful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :blush: Thanks. The bride's father came up to me at the wedding on Saturday and said, "When are you due?" I said, "September." His jaw dropped, his eyes bugged out and he said, "My god! You got twins in there?!" :cry:Click to expand...

:nope: How charming! I hope you poked him in the eye, flicked him on the nose and told him he was a poofuck! :sulk:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy: (or morning or afternoon)
> 
> I've struggled to get on here today - not sure why?? :shrug:
> 
> I'm back in false labour like last night - have been off and on all day. Hurry up Li'l Yellow and get things moving for real!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:
> 
> Kit, I know this time is hard and trying and really really frustrating, but try not to call it false labour. Your body has amazing wisdom and knows exactly what it is doing and is doing exactly what it needs to do for baby yellow. Maybe just call it early labour or practice labour because every single contraction is doing some work and the way we word things changes our experience of it. The medical world is full of damaging terms when it comes to labour and birth and it can put a really negative spin on it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Trin - you're absolutely right - false labour isn't good because it is making me feel negative about what's going on right now - I feel like it's for nothing right now and I need to look at this as if this is just the start of things - because it is of course! :happydance:Click to expand...

And I've seen so many women go through this looooong practice labour and when they really kick in they do SOOO well because their bodies are so ready. There's a plan to all of this, we just haven't read it


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Êvening all :flower:
> 
> I just had an orgasmic dinner of salmon, surimi, avocado, ice gem lettuce and the juice of half a lemon all mixed up as a salad with rice :munch: Natural yoghurt and half a melon for dessert. And I now fancy toast and jam so I must be happy:happydance:
> 
> Clare that's frustrating, as they say with houses, location is everything. I hate noisy birds, a lady is coming tomorrow to take ours away, I can't imagine how noisy a hunt's worth of dogs must be:wacko: I hope that work will ease your load for you, if they don't you could maybe beg a doctor's note for earlier ML?:shrug: Not sure how it works in the UK but most ladies here do that!!
> 
> Ahh... toast with jam. :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say toast with jam or jelly?Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on whether or not it is jam or jelly that is on the toast. :) I normally have jam so I tend to say jam but when the girls where young I would buy a little thing of apple jelly and spread it on toast for them to nibble so that the seeds wouldn't give them any trouble. :)Click to expand...

:dohh: I thought you ladies didn't call jam jam, but called it jelly :blush: I now realise you have both where we do not have jelly....well, I don't think we do :shrug: Oh dear...I'm rambling..........


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow Molly your bump, and I repeat *bump, *is BIG! Beauuutiful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :blush: Thanks. The bride's father came up to me at the wedding on Saturday and said, "When are you due?" I said, "September." His jaw dropped, his eyes bugged out and he said, "My god! You got twins in there?!" :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: How charming! I hope you poked him in the eye, flicked him on the nose and told him he was a poofuck! :sulk:Click to expand...

I didn't but my OH pulled me into his side and said, "Hey now, let's not make her feel badly.... baby you are beautiful." :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Êvening all :flower:
> 
> I just had an orgasmic dinner of salmon, surimi, avocado, ice gem lettuce and the juice of half a lemon all mixed up as a salad with rice :munch: Natural yoghurt and half a melon for dessert. And I now fancy toast and jam so I must be happy:happydance:
> 
> Clare that's frustrating, as they say with houses, location is everything. I hate noisy birds, a lady is coming tomorrow to take ours away, I can't imagine how noisy a hunt's worth of dogs must be:wacko: I hope that work will ease your load for you, if they don't you could maybe beg a doctor's note for earlier ML?:shrug: Not sure how it works in the UK but most ladies here do that!!
> 
> Ahh... toast with jam. :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say toast with jam or jelly?Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on whether or not it is jam or jelly that is on the toast. :) I normally have jam so I tend to say jam but when the girls where young I would buy a little thing of apple jelly and spread it on toast for them to nibble so that the seeds wouldn't give them any trouble. :)Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I thought you ladies didn't call jam jam, but called it jelly :blush: I now realise you have both where we do not have jelly....well, I don't think we do :shrug: Oh dear...I'm rambling..........Click to expand...

:haha: Silly woman. I will give it to you though, when we say peanut butter and jelly... we say peanut butter and jelly, even if it's made with jam. :shrug: Jelly just seems to roll of the tongue a bit more fluidly.


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG!:shock:


----------



## Mollykins

I have myself an OB appointment on Friday... I wonder how much weight I've gained now... :-k


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> OMG!:shock:

Oh! :dohh: I meant to mention this to you all. Isn't that insane?? I mean... yeesh.


----------



## TrinityMom

We turtles are a hardy bunch


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OMG!:shock:
> 
> Oh! :dohh: I meant to mention this to you all. Isn't that insane?? I mean... yeesh.Click to expand...

I wonder if th Texan mom had big hair :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy: (or morning or afternoon)
> 
> I've struggled to get on here today - not sure why?? :shrug:
> 
> I'm back in false labour like last night - have been off and on all day. Hurry up Li'l Yellow and get things moving for real!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:
> 
> Kit, I know this time is hard and trying and really really frustrating, but try not to call it false labour. Your body has amazing wisdom and knows exactly what it is doing and is doing exactly what it needs to do for baby yellow. Maybe just call it early labour or practice labour because every single contraction is doing some work and the way we word things changes our experience of it. The medical world is full of damaging terms when it comes to labour and birth and it can put a really negative spin on it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Trin - you're absolutely right - false labour isn't good because it is making me feel negative about what's going on right now - I feel like it's for nothing right now and I need to look at this as if this is just the start of things - because it is of course! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> And I've seen so many women go through this looooong practice labour and when they really kick in they do SOOO well because their bodies are so ready. There's a plan to all of this, we just haven't read itClick to expand...

:hugs::kiss:
Thanks for the perspective m'love. I needed that. And I so hope the above applies to me.....I've yet to find something I'm good at :winkwink:
You are amazing :hugs: It must be quite something to have you by the side of a birthing woman - wish you were here :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow Molly your bump, and I repeat *bump, *is BIG! Beauuutiful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :blush: Thanks. The bride's father came up to me at the wedding on Saturday and said, "When are you due?" I said, "September." His jaw dropped, his eyes bugged out and he said, "My god! You got twins in there?!" :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: How charming! I hope you poked him in the eye, flicked him on the nose and told him he was a poofuck! :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't but my OH pulled me into his side and said, "Hey now, let's not make her feel badly.... baby you are beautiful." :hugs:Click to expand...

Well done Mr Molly :thumbup: People can be so insensitive

And I also thought you called jam jelly :shrug: I've never heard an american on tv say jam


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> We turtles are a hardy bunch

:bodyb:


----------



## TrinityMom

I wish I was too Kit! I wish I could fly around the world and be at all the turtlets' births :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OMG!:shock:
> 
> Oh! :dohh: I meant to mention this to you all. Isn't that insane?? I mean... yeesh.Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if th Texan mom had big hair :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: 

I told my OH about that dream and he said, "Well, she's right, those Texans have some BIG hair." :haha: Then, after a pause in conversation he said, "Hmm... you know, I'm glad you have these _turtle_ women." :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> OMG!:shock:

*will respond once consciousness regained*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night lovelies, Hope tonight's the night for Kit or Essie or LS or all 3 :happydance:

Big kiss sleep tight (not you Kit, you got work to do :haha:)

Ps sounds hefty that bill Addie but I don't know about the cost of genetic testing and ivf :shrug: 

XxxxX


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow Molly your bump, and I repeat *bump, *is BIG! Beauuutiful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :blush: Thanks. The bride's father came up to me at the wedding on Saturday and said, "When are you due?" I said, "September." His jaw dropped, his eyes bugged out and he said, "My god! You got twins in there?!" :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: How charming! I hope you poked him in the eye, flicked him on the nose and told him he was a poofuck! :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't but my OH pulled me into his side and said, "Hey now, let's not make her feel badly.... baby you are beautiful." :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well done Mr Molly :thumbup: People can be so insensitive
> 
> And I also thought you called jam jelly :shrug: I've never heard an american on tv say jamClick to expand...

I have an AWFUL tendency to take things literally... so if someone said, "Would you like jelly on your toast?" I'd ask if they had jam. There is a difference and I do prefer one over the other. :shrug: 

I've actually had/still have such troubles with my relationships with people because of it. If you say something, I take it as that. I had an ex once that would constantly say one thing but mean another and when we would fight he'd say, "I said (blah blah blah)" and I would say, "No, you actually said, (blah blah)" and then he would yell, "Well I meant _____, you should have known that." :saywhat: 
... well that little ramble had nothing to do with jam or jelly did it? :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight B! :sleep: well.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Nighty night lovelies, Hope tonight's the night for Kit or Essie or LS or all 3 :happydance:
> 
> Big kiss sleep tight (not you Kit, you got work to do :haha:)
> 
> Ps sounds hefty that bill Addie but I don't know about the cost of genetic testing and ivf :shrug:
> 
> XxxxX

Night night B - I'll do my bestest to Auntify you :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow Molly your bump, and I repeat *bump, *is BIG! Beauuutiful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :blush: Thanks. The bride's father came up to me at the wedding on Saturday and said, "When are you due?" I said, "September." His jaw dropped, his eyes bugged out and he said, "My god! You got twins in there?!" :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: How charming! I hope you poked him in the eye, flicked him on the nose and told him he was a poofuck! :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't but my OH pulled me into his side and said, "Hey now, let's not make her feel badly.... baby you are beautiful." :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well done Mr Molly :thumbup: People can be so insensitive
> 
> And I also thought you called jam jelly :shrug: I've never heard an american on tv say jamClick to expand...
> 
> I have an AWFUL tendency to take things literally... so if someone said, "Would you like jelly on your toast?" I'd ask if they had jam. There is a difference and I do prefer one over the other. :shrug:
> 
> I've actually had/still have such troubles with my relationships with people because of it. If you say something, I take it as that. I had an ex once that would constantly say one thing but mean another and when we would fight he'd say, "I said (blah blah blah)" and I would say, "No, you actually said, (blah blah)" and then he would yell, "Well I meant _____, you should have known that." :saywhat:
> ... well that little ramble had nothing to do with jam or jelly did it? :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

Oh Molly...that just made me think of something I do that drives OH crazy!! I have a bad habit of correcting him when he says something that I consider incorrect :blush: I say it before I can stop myself and he gets really pee'd off with me :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my lovelies.....I'm off to bed too as I know this "early labour" will ease when I lie down :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great day/restful night :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok my lovelies.....I'm off to bed too as I know this "early labour" will ease when I lie down :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day/restful night :hugs:

:hugs: Sleep well love dove.


----------



## addie25

I just told dh about the bill and he broke into hysterical laughter. When he stopped laughing he said it must b a mistake bc we already paid for these last 2 procedures and it was 4400 so I'm so confused!!!???


----------



## TrinityMom

B's in bed already? I'd better hurry! :haha:

Seriously I am tired and not feeling so great in the stomach area :sick: DH's dad's birthday dinner was :sick: She made weird soups that were cold and awful. Tarq said very loudly "I can't eat this. It tastes like nothing" :blush: And then I lost half of it behind the car when we were leaving - only half so the other half was left lurking in my stomach :nope:

So good night turts
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - that does seem a lot :shock:

Sezi your toilet comment made me :lol: today... I've done that already with this job to try and stay as caught up with you lovely ladies :hugs: 

I'm working in Leeds tomorrow so that could be interesting and we get a company (carvery) lunch :happydance: 

Molly I loved your bump pic... I have lots of house clothes too :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> B's in bed already? I'd better hurry! :haha:
> 
> Seriously I am tired and not feeling so great in the stomach area :sick: DH's dad's birthday dinner was :sick: She made weird soups that were cold and awful. Tarq said very loudly "I can't eat this. It tastes like nothing" :blush: And then I lost half of it behind the car when we were leaving - only half so the other half was left lurking in my stomach :nope:
> 
> So good night turts
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'm sorry you do not feel well. I think what he said is 2 funny!!:haha: he was just being honest :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, sorry the dinner wasn't so fab. I hope you feel better in the morning. Though to be honest... I'm a little :happydance: about you being so nauseous. I know you understand though. :hugs:

Jaynie, I'm glad that you seem to be enjoying your job lovey. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Sooo I have a friend who lives across the street n she never makes set plans just uP in the air plans n then doesn't show up. She says she's Sooo busy. I'm not confrontational so I never say anything. When I was on bed rest she said she wud stop by never did never called to say she wasn't coming. Today she said after she went to the store we should hang out 7 hours later she texts me n said things ran long so another time. I see her car she is across the street doing nothing ( she does this to everyone) so I sent a nice text saying ok let's next time plan a week ahead when we know we r free bc ur very busy and the last few times didn't show up n didn't contact me n today u did contact me but said time goes by fast n u ran long. We didn't have a time she said when she gets back well she got back then suddenly she's no longer hanging out. She only contacts me when she thinks she's pregnant or to ask me when she should have sex to get pregnant or if her symptoms r good. Never contacts me for anything else. Since she lives across the street I can't really cut her out bit she's not a good friend. What do u think I should do. She's not a mean Person bt I dont get what her deal is?


----------



## addie25

Her response to my comment about her making plans then not coming up was to say well u said not to come when u were on bedrest sorry misunderstanding so I sent her the message of me shin yes come in the Koenig just ring the bell and her saying great see u in the morning so I reall do not like lying.


----------



## addie25

Oh my I cleared everyone out 
Guess I'll just wait around. La la la 
:-=


----------



## LunaLady

Nice bump pic, Molly!!! You look gorgeous even in cleaning clothes! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, sorry you're feeling so sick! I am glad to hear Tarq is doing better. Poor sausage :awww: And what a cheeky fella with his comment about the soup. I love how honest kids are!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Just back from the natural foods store to get my milk. Really wanted chocolate brownies so I opted for a gluten free thing and :sick: blah! Never getting that kind again. There was a sample of their new snickerdoodle flavor cookie thing and that was delicious... Oh, well. I need to get off this sugar kick I'm on! :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Hi Luna how are you lovely!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Addie! :hugs:

Doing pretty good... working on my Etsy business stuff! :dance:

How are you my dear?


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Hi Addie! :hugs:
> 
> Doing pretty good... working on my Etsy business stuff! :dance:
> 
> How are you my dear?

I'm glad you are doing well :hugs:
I'm just watching a movie trying to take my mind off tomorrow can't wait for my results


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Addie and Luna! :wave: 

I have just left the kitchen (where I have been for AGES), I've made (and they are finished Luna!) homemade cinnamon rolls and now have lasagna in the oven. :D I am excited... and hungry! :munch:

Sorry your gluten free brownies were pants Luna. I hate when things don't turn out right. 

Addie, what movie?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Hello Addie and Luna! :wave:
> 
> I have just left the kitchen (where I have been for AGES), I've made (and they are finished Luna!) homemade cinnamon rolls and now have lasagna in the oven. :D I am excited... and hungry! :munch:
> 
> Sorry your gluten free brownies were pants Luna. I hate when things don't turn out right.
> 
> Addie, what movie?

Mom sounds Delish I want some please!!

Valentines Day. Ever see it??

How do u think Kit is?? I can't wait to find out I'd nothing is happening!!


----------



## LunaLady

Ahhh! MOLLY! You're killing me!! I LOVE LASAGNA!! :cry:

I had some really good lasagna while we were camping and oh I'd kill for some more!!

So my white fish and roasted veggies doesn't sound as appetizing anymore... I'm coming over for dinner, Molly!!


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: See you soon Luna. 

Addie, I have never seen Valentine's Day... is it a roco? (Romantic Comedy?) 

Mmm... lasagna is finished... time to dish. Oh poofucks. I should have made some garlic bread! :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

I'll be right over... And I'll stop at Safeway and get some garlic bread :haha:


----------



## addie25

Can I come!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh that was delish... until my oldest started a discussion about what humans would look like with out bones... I looked down at my lasagna and :sick: couldn't quite get myself to finish it. sigh.

...onto the cinnamon rolls!

Oh and Addie... there are plenty of left overs! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!!!!! I thunk I am off to bed. Good night everyone :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls. Being lazy today and not having a shower before work I'm in leeds today! So I don't see the point of a shower when I'm gonna be sat sweating in a car for like 3 hours! So I'll have to doctor my fringe... I.e. Get them off my face :haha:

Have great days all :kiss: - I'll be lurking!


----------



## new mummy2010

morning jaynie ready for another day another dollar lovely!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:
AM I AN AUNTY YET? :dance: 

I'm going to be a Turtle Aunt (Auntle:haha:) to looooads o' babies soon!:happydance:

More gloomy weather, hope it's working itself out the French weather system ready for my holiday[-o&lt;

I had to sign off rather abruptly last night because my phone was being too slow for my likings and I was all tucked up in bed, shame because I had profound things to say on the subject of jam and jelly:shrug: Anyway at least I beat Trin to bed for once 

Hey I was meant to ask how the watery soup was, an absolute delight for all by the sounds of things:thumbup:

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO today signals the end of my peace until September cometh- the big feet are back today! School holiday fun here we come:bunny: At least I have Holly's gompa gomp house to go and hide in if necessary.

HAPPY WEDNESDAYS ALL:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls. Being lazy today and not having a shower before work I'm in leeds today! So I don't see the point of a shower when I'm gonna be sat sweating in a car for like 3 hours! So I'll have to doctor my fringe... I.e. Get them off my face :haha:
> 
> Have great days all :kiss: - I'll be lurking!

Enjoy your day Jaynie:thumbup: Sounds cool that you get to jetset in your first week of work!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie* I may pose you another question at some point in the day to disrupt your catching up this evening:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Before I :coffee:
:yipee::yipee::wohoo::yipee::yipee:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269408_10150316925734880_594719879_9424125_7343174_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Before I :coffee:
> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::yipee::yipee:
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269408_10150316925734880_594719879_9424125_7343174_n.jpg

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

That is music to your eyes I bet Trin:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm wel jel, I :brat::hissy::brat: a 3+ digi!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That is music to your eyes I bet Trin:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm wel jel, I :brat::hissy::brat: a 3+ digi!!

I am cautiously optimistic. I must admit that this pregnancy feels different from the others. I won't be totally excited til I see a heartbeat. I am trying to phone the woman who does scans at the varsity (for R150 :thumbup:) but she is not at work yet. I want to book for next week

Now I am going to soak up some thermals from the sun before my patient (she's a preggy patient so I get to try out my doppler :happydance:)

PS post holiday you will have your digi 1-2 then 2-3 then the best 3+


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a rather weird dream last night that my DH slept alternate weeks with me and his ex wife, and she grumbled about the cost of my phone bills to England:grr:
And an amazing transluscent aeroplane which looked like a tropical fish flew into the house. I'd be a rich woman if I could create for real the matter of my dreams, they'd sell like hot cakes at Christmas those aeroplane fish I'm sure


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That is music to your eyes I bet Trin:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm wel jel, I :brat::hissy::brat: a 3+ digi!!
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic. I must admit that this pregnancy feels different from the others. I won't be totally excited til I see a heartbeat. I am trying to phone the woman who does scans at the varsity (for R150 :thumbup:) but she is not at work yet. I want to book for next week
> 
> Now I am going to soak up some thermals from the sun before my patient (she's a preggy patient so I get to try out my doppler :happydance:)
> 
> PS post holiday you will have your digi 1-2 then 2-3 then the best 3+Click to expand...

I was going to ask if you were getting an early scan. Certainly looking good so far, and good is good:thumbup:

Ooo I hope so but at the same time I feel I at least have a second and 3rd and 4th chance this time!! But I have decided I musn't look a gift horse in the mouth so if DH is up for trying I have to go for it, I don't feel I'm allowed the luxury of NTNP even for one cycle! Plus I rather like the post-ovulatory thrill of am I/aren't I?:haha: Not sure if this cycle is back to normal yet though so I may have to be a little patient with my body...


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Nope unless we pay lot of rent we wont be moved :cry:
> 
> im 23 weeks as of monday so if i leave on 9th sept instead end october i only have a more weeks i should be able to manage that :( x
> 
> Do you private rent?Click to expand...
> 
> its tied so we only pay £75 pcm .Click to expand...

Gosh that is cheap Clare is that with DH job i guess?The 50 something days will fly lovey im certain mine did:thumbup:even though they feel like they aint!!!And bebe will be adaptable and more than likely get use to the surrounding noises so try not to worry to much about the future enjoy being preggy :hugs:



Mollykins said:


> Excuse the cleaning clothes... I know they are not so glamorous. :blush:

BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPTILICIOUS!!!:thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> TRIN! THANKYOU SO MUCH!:hugs:
> 
> I rather tardively discovered your turtle mail since we didn't venture out to play until the storms had passed, and there it was in the letterbox at the gate!:mail:
> 
> It's beautiful, did you and your DH make it? I know polymer clay is his thing and you mentioned he was in on the gifts. It's really lovely and so cleverly done, the shell pattern and the skin pattern. And your note:friends::cry:
> 
> Please thank your DH for me if he did help, I nuv it:kiss:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Plesh! These are the giftypoos he was making for you guys :happydance: It's like a club badge (for your fridge :haha:)Click to expand...


I nuv my turtle i have'nt put him on the fridge yet in case the work men knock him off!!! I think your DH is very clever:thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow Molly your bump, and I repeat *bump, *is BIG! Beauuutiful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :blush: Thanks. The bride's father came up to me at the wedding on Saturday and said, "When are you due?" I said, "September." His jaw dropped, his eyes bugged out and he said, "My god! You got twins in there?!" :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: How charming! I hope you poked him in the eye, flicked him on the nose and told him he was a poofuck! :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't but my OH pulled me into his side and said, "Hey now, let's not make her feel badly.... baby you are beautiful." :hugs:Click to expand...


:cloud9:Aww bless DH :hugs:




TrinityMom said:


> Before I :coffee:
> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::yipee::yipee:
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269408_10150316925734880_594719879_9424125_7343174_n.jpg

3+3+3+3+3+wohooooooooooooooo congrats Trin :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning all :flower:

Still no bebe :nope: - Li'l Yellow is still mellow it seems :shrug: Pretty much as expected, my pains all went when I went to bed.

Anyway, I'm going to do something nice today - don't know what yet, but SOMETHING!!!

Have a nice day all :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Well ladies if my man has'nt moved tomorrow he could be here around the 29th-1st Aug!!!

Kit i lost my prediction bet sob,sob..........

Hey Crunchiebum how are you today ?

What is Monkey & minimonkey upto today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> G'morning all :flower:
> 
> Still no bebe :nope: - Li'l Yellow is still mellow it seems :shrug: Pretty much as expected, my pains all went when I went to bed.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to do something nice today - don't know what yet, but SOMETHING!!!
> 
> Have a nice day all :hugs:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/M%E9chant/grr.gif

I think that says it all:haha: Have a lovely day whatever you decide to do:hugs: I'm sure taking your mind off waiting for mellow yellow will be a good thing, a watched pot never boils and all that!


----------



## new mummy2010

That sounds like a fabbo plan Kit what do you have in mind?


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh i just remembered Emandi went back home didnt she for a few days hope she had a swell time


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Well ladies if my man has'nt moved tomorrow he could be here around the 29th-1st Aug!!!
> 
> Kit i lost my prediction bet sob,sob..........
> 
> Hey Crunchiebum how are you today ?
> 
> What is Monkey & minimonkey upto today?

Hey that's just when I get back from hols!!:happydance:

Well I've got the boys arriving and a lady coming to pick up some chickens and my kite to repair and some creative stuff to work on inbetween nappies and cooking and general domestic stuff and post office and chemist errands. Such gloomy weather though, I've got the light on it's so dark:dohh: DH said I could swim this evening but he's gonna be back too late I'm sure:nope: So I might go for a little run instead. So nothing special but nothing unpleasant either:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Sooo I have a friend who lives across the street n she never makes set plans just uP in the air plans n then doesn't show up. She says she's Sooo busy. I'm not confrontational so I never say anything. When I was on bed rest she said she wud stop by never did never called to say she wasn't coming. Today she said after she went to the store we should hang out 7 hours later she texts me n said things ran long so another time. I see her car she is across the street doing nothing ( she does this to everyone) so I sent a nice text saying ok let's next time plan a week ahead when we know we r free bc ur very busy and the last few times didn't show up n didn't contact me n today u did contact me but said time goes by fast n u ran long. We didn't have a time she said when she gets back well she got back then suddenly she's no longer hanging out. She only contacts me when she thinks she's pregnant or to ask me when she should have sex to get pregnant or if her symptoms r good. Never contacts me for anything else. Since she lives across the street I can't really cut her out bit she's not a good friend. What do u think I should do. She's not a mean Person bt I dont get what her deal is?

To be really honest addie - friendship has to be a 2 way street and this seems distinctly 1 way. I wouldn't bother with her if I was you unless it suits you. That way you won't be let down or used as a convenient outlet for her pregnancy questions. People can be very odd!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Before I :coffee:
> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::yipee::yipee:
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269408_10150316925734880_594719879_9424125_7343174_n.jpg

:wohoo:

Fabtastic Trin! Everything is lookin' goooooooood!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Well ladies if my man has'nt moved tomorrow he could be here around the 29th-1st Aug!!!
> 
> Kit i lost my prediction bet sob,sob..........
> 
> Hey Crunchiebum how are you today ?
> 
> What is Monkey & minimonkey upto today?

I know Hayley - I really wanted you to be right :)

My goodness, Nate could be here REALLY soon!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> That sounds like a fabbo plan Kit what do you have in mind?

I don't know yet but I suspect it will involve spending some cash on myself....any ideas?? :shrug:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Before I :coffee:
> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::yipee::yipee:
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269408_10150316925734880_594719879_9424125_7343174_n.jpg

:happydance: Yay Trin :happydance:

Kit - sorry no bebe yet. I hope you find something fun to do today to take your mind off it. Friday is the full moon, maybe that'll be lucky for you if nothings happened by then :thumbup: I'm trying to decide what to do on Saturday to take my mind of the fact it'll be my due date. 

I had the worst nights sleep last night. It was fine til 4am when i woke up with period type pains and feeling sick. DH was snoring so badly I couldn't get back to sleep. I gave him til half 5 and then suggested he get up and go to work. He said "lets cuddle for 5 minutes and then i'll get up". Next thing i know I opened my eyes and it's 7:40 :dohh: 

No plans for today. Sit on my birth ball for a bit and read I think. It's miserable weather so I don't know if i'll venture out today. Will probably take the dog out once DH gets home.

Hope everyone has good Wednesdays :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'morning all :flower:
> 
> Still no bebe :nope: - Li'l Yellow is still mellow it seems :shrug: Pretty much as expected, my pains all went when I went to bed.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to do something nice today - don't know what yet, but SOMETHING!!!
> 
> Have a nice day all :hugs:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/M%E9chant/grr.gif
> 
> I think that says it all:haha: Have a lovely day whatever you decide to do:hugs: I'm sure taking your mind off waiting for mellow yellow will be a good thing, a watched pot never boils and all that!Click to expand...

Don't I bloomin' know it! A watched belly never pops more like! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Sarachka* what ya doing today?

*Addie* good luck with blood test today:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Essie :wave:

You know, earlier in the week I had the same thing you describe - the waking up in the early hours with crampyness and feeling really sick. I ended up taking antacids and sitting up for a while - really thought I'd vom though :sick: but didn't.

You are wise planning something for Saturday - take it from me :haha: It just goes to show that despite all the people who say you'll go early, we're still here at due date :wacko: Hope you come up with something nice for the weekend (maybe even a :baby:) 

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh i just remembered Emandi went back home didnt she for a few days hope she had a swell time

I thought she'd been quiet, I'd forgotten/missed that info. But I see her now!!
Hello emandi:wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See ya later girls, I have to go and smother mini munkie with kisses she's being too cute:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi emandi :hi:

How are you lovely? And how was the trip back to see your family?

Hope you and the little beany are doing well :hugs:


----------



## addie25

430 am here and very nervous. Went to the bathroom and when I used a tissue I had brow staining with a tint of light pink. If I didn't have a low hcg I would say implantation or normal bleeding for pregnancy but I'm scared I am going to loose the baby. I guess we will see what my levels r the HPT was positive but we shall see the hcg test. I feel like a failure they put 2 embryos in me they were all put together all it had to do was stick. :cry: I guess I can't assume I'm loosing the baby yet from that but still very upset.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> See ya later girls, I have to go and smother mini munkie with kisses she's being too cute:kiss::kiss::kiss:

:awww:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> 430 am here and very nervous. Went to the bathroom and when I used a tissue I had brow staining with a tint of light pink. If I didn't have a low hcg I would say implantation or normal bleeding for pregnancy but I'm scared I am going to loose the baby. I guess we will see what my levels r the HPT was positive but we shall see the hcg test. I feel like a failure they put 2 embryos in me they were all put together all it had to do was stick. :cry: I guess I can't assume I'm loosing the baby yet from that but still very upset.

:hugs:

I think anything is going to set you on edge right now addie so just take it easy and let's see what the doc has to say about your levels. Go get some more sleep if you can.

:kiss:


----------



## addie25

I'll try but I never had bleeding my past pregnancy and it's not like i had sex n then started bleeding. I mean it wasn't dark blood or anything but it could b the start of the end if my levels do not go up.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> You know, earlier in the week I had the same thing you describe - the waking up in the early hours with crampyness and feeling really sick. I ended up taking antacids and sitting up for a while - really thought I'd vom though :sick: but didn't.
> 
> You are wise planning something for Saturday - take it from me :haha: It just goes to show that despite all the people who say you'll go early, we're still here at due date :wacko: Hope you come up with something nice for the weekend (maybe even a :baby:)
> 
> :hugs:

I tried sitting up on edge of the bed this morning and it did seem to help a bit. Did waddle to the bathroom at one point because i was convinced I was going to :sick:

I just keep thinking of all the people saying "oh you'll never make it to due date, you look ready to drop any minute". Luckily I didn't listen to them, and fully expected to make it to due date (and beyond!) But still would be nice to meet :baby: some time soon.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> I'll try but I never had bleeding my past pregnancy and it's not like i had sex n then started bleeding. I mean it wasn't dark blood or anything but it could b the start of the end if my levels do not go up.

Addie, I know you are going to stress over this, and of course that's natural. remember brown blood is old blood not fresh. Just hang in there and see what your bloods say today. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I'll try but I never had bleeding my past pregnancy and it's not like i had sex n then started bleeding. I mean it wasn't dark blood or anything but it could b the start of the end if my levels do not go up.

I know addie but remember every pregnancy is different with your body reacting differently each time. Please don't panic :hugs:


----------



## addie25

If bloods r good I'll assume that was bc embryo was attaching more or it's just normal spotting. If levels r bad I'll call my doc and ask him what I should expect to happen. I don't want to tell DH n worry him if it's nothing and I don't want him to think I am a failure ( I know he wouldn't but I'll feel like one) ok now I'll relax n hope for good results and only worry if I get bad news.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> If bloods r good I'll assume that was bc embryo was attaching more or it's just normal spotting. If levels r bad I'll call my doc and ask him what I should expect to happen. I don't want to tell DH n worry him if it's nothing and I don't want him to think I am a failure ( I know he wouldn't but I'll feel like one) ok now I'll relax n hope for good results and only worry if I get bad news.

:thumbup: Excellent plan..but no matter what, you won't have failed lovely.


----------



## addie25

I told dh bc he woke up n I'm a bad liar. I told him not to tell his mom bc she worries a Lot n it's also non of her business what goes on in my panties lol . He made me laugh he said " well she loves knowing what's going on so maybe we got a 24000 bill bc she made them plant a camera in my uterus so she can know what's going on at all times" he's silly!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That is music to your eyes I bet Trin:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm wel jel, I :brat::hissy::brat: a 3+ digi!!
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic. I must admit that this pregnancy feels different from the others. I won't be totally excited til I see a heartbeat. I am trying to phone the woman who does scans at the varsity (for R150 :thumbup:) but she is not at work yet. I want to book for next week
> 
> Now I am going to soak up some thermals from the sun before my patient (she's a preggy patient so I get to try out my doppler :happydance:)
> 
> PS post holiday you will have your digi 1-2 then 2-3 then the best 3+Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask if you were getting an early scan. Certainly looking good so far, and good is good:thumbup:
> 
> Ooo I hope so but at the same time I feel I at least have a second and 3rd and 4th chance this time!! But I have decided I musn't look a gift horse in the mouth so if DH is up for trying I have to go for it, I don't feel I'm allowed the luxury of NTNP even for one cycle! Plus I rather like the post-ovulatory thrill of am I/aren't I?:haha: Not sure if this cycle is back to normal yet though so I may have to be a little patient with my body...Click to expand...

Well, I fell pregnant this time DH took the reins so maybe this DH-led-ttc will work for you too :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> If bloods r good I'll assume that was bc embryo was attaching more or it's just normal spotting. If levels r bad I'll call my doc and ask him what I should expect to happen. I don't want to tell DH n worry him if it's nothing and I don't want him to think I am a failure ( I know he wouldn't but I'll feel like one) ok now I'll relax n hope for good results and only worry if I get bad news.

You're right it's going to depend on the bloods a bit but try not to panic just yet:hugs: You're not at all a failure, getting sticky beans is hard for everyone whether it's IVF or crackboom, you are sooooooooo not a failure. God knows I'd feel the same thing though and would need loads of people to persuade me otherwise so massive:hugs: And in anycase it may just be nothing to worry about:thumbup:

That made me laugh about the very expensive internal surveillance camera:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a fabbo plan Kit what do you have in mind?
> 
> I don't know yet but I suspect it will involve spending some cash on myself....any ideas?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Excellent idea :thumbup: How about a pedi? I had one before each of my boys and it was great because you really can't reach down there to do anything pretty


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> 430 am here and very nervous. Went to the bathroom and when I used a tissue I had brow staining with a tint of light pink. If I didn't have a low hcg I would say implantation or normal bleeding for pregnancy but I'm scared I am going to loose the baby. I guess we will see what my levels r the HPT was positive but we shall see the hcg test. I feel like a failure they put 2 embryos in me they were all put together all it had to do was stick. :cry: I guess I can't assume I'm loosing the baby yet from that but still very upset.

Absolutely don't assume you're losing it. It may be implantation, it may be that one is sticky and one is not. Try not to stress :hugs: If you think about it logically, you had no problems maintaining the pregnancy last time. It wasn't your body that didn't hold baby - your pregnancy was 'normal', the problem was with baby. SO that bodes very well for this time round


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That is music to your eyes I bet Trin:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm wel jel, I :brat::hissy::brat: a 3+ digi!!
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic. I must admit that this pregnancy feels different from the others. I won't be totally excited til I see a heartbeat. I am trying to phone the woman who does scans at the varsity (for R150 :thumbup:) but she is not at work yet. I want to book for next week
> 
> Now I am going to soak up some thermals from the sun before my patient (she's a preggy patient so I get to try out my doppler :happydance:)
> 
> PS post holiday you will have your digi 1-2 then 2-3 then the best 3+Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask if you were getting an early scan. Certainly looking good so far, and good is good:thumbup:
> 
> Ooo I hope so but at the same time I feel I at least have a second and 3rd and 4th chance this time!! But I have decided I musn't look a gift horse in the mouth so if DH is up for trying I have to go for it, I don't feel I'm allowed the luxury of NTNP even for one cycle! Plus I rather like the post-ovulatory thrill of am I/aren't I?:haha: Not sure if this cycle is back to normal yet though so I may have to be a little patient with my body...Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I fell pregnant this time DH took the reins so maybe this DH-led-ttc will work for you too :shrug:Click to expand...

ha ha I laugh because in the last couple of weeks, with no encouragement from me, DH has stopped drinking (well cut down) and stopped eating biscuits (he's a secret biscuit muncher) and has been doing lots of chest thrusting and asking me if I'd marry him (his favourite joke since our wedding:haha:) so I think his stallion blood has been roused:awww: He just needs to take me passionately on a caravan bed now:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 430 am here and very nervous. Went to the bathroom and when I used a tissue I had brow staining with a tint of light pink. If I didn't have a low hcg I would say implantation or normal bleeding for pregnancy but I'm scared I am going to loose the baby. I guess we will see what my levels r the HPT was positive but we shall see the hcg test. I feel like a failure they put 2 embryos in me they were all put together all it had to do was stick. :cry: I guess I can't assume I'm loosing the baby yet from that but still very upset.
> 
> Absolutely don't assume you're losing it. It may be implantation, it may be that one is sticky and one is not. Try not to stress :hugs: If you think about it logically, you had no problems maintaining the pregnancy last time. It wasn't your body that didn't hold baby - your pregnancy was 'normal', the problem was with baby. SO that bodes very well for this time roundClick to expand...

Oh yes there's a point, that maybe one is sticky and the other isn't


----------



## HollyMonkey

Really I came back on because Hollinka's asleep and I wanted to share that A GINORMOUS BOX addressed to me has arrived from my mum:happydance: And it's sent by "Parcel Monkey" which made me smile!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> G'morning all :flower:
> 
> Still no bebe :nope: - Li'l Yellow is still mellow it seems :shrug: Pretty much as expected, my pains all went when I went to bed.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to do something nice today - don't know what yet, but SOMETHING!!!
> 
> Have a nice day all :hugs:

like have a baby? thats nice lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

Parcel Monkey! :haha: How appropriate

I am sitting here preparing an hour long talk on nutrition and ADHD and Diabetes :argh: It's at a big Food and Wine show that is VERY well attended so rather terrified :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin yayayay on 3+ whooppppp :D


----------



## mummyApril

Addie try not to stress lovey, go back to bed and rest, what time do you get your bloods done today? xx


----------



## mummyApril

did anyone see my message yest about fundal measurement? at my 32 week scan it was 37 is this ok?! n what could it mean? like big baby or lots of water? x


----------



## addie25

I didn't think about that very good pointZ maybe the bit of brown was bc one of the embryos didn't stick around! I wondered what would happen if one didn't stick. Very possible thanks that made me feel better. Hopefully bloods are good!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Parcel Monkey! :haha: How appropriate
> 
> I am sitting here preparing an hour long talk on nutrition and ADHD and Diabetes :argh: It's at a big Food and Wine show that is VERY well attended so rather terrified :shock:

Mmmm Food and Wine, sounds like my kind of show:haha: Good luck you'll be fabulous:thumbup: And tremendously happy when it's over!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my message yest about fundal measurement? at my 32 week scan it was 37 is this ok?! n what could it mean? like big baby or lots of water? x

I honestly can't remember mine but my gyneco said everytime that it was big, but I was never very interested in fundal measurement-for some reason it didn't capture my imagination and anyway I was too busy worrying about Holly's short femurs:haha:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my message yest about fundal measurement? at my 32 week scan it was 37 is this ok?! n what could it mean? like big baby or lots of water? x

My fundal height was measuring ahead at my last couple of appointments. My midwife said anything over 3cm ahead she would send me to the assessment unit. Did your midwife say anything about the measurement?

Mine did say it was 4cm ahead last week, but the hospital weren't concerned and when the midwife came to check my BP on monday she measured again and it had decreased (she said probably because baby has dropped further into pelvis). She did say it felt like i had quite a bit of fluid :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Parcel Monkey! :haha: How appropriate
> 
> I am sitting here preparing an hour long talk on nutrition and ADHD and Diabetes :argh: It's at a big Food and Wine show that is VERY well attended so rather terrified :shock:

Oh you'll be the consumate professional I'm sure! Is it an interactive session or presentation/no discussion type?


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my message yest about fundal measurement? at my 32 week scan it was 37 is this ok?! n what could it mean? like big baby or lots of water? x

It might just be that he was stretching when it was done and that you have quite a bit of fluid (which is a good thing). Try not to stress. Babies rarely grow bigger than what fits their moms


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I didn't think about that very good pointZ maybe the bit of brown was bc one of the embryos didn't stick around! I wondered what would happen if one didn't stick. Very possible thanks that made me feel better. Hopefully bloods are good!

I've definitely read about a vanishing twin, where hcg levels drop as one twin doesn't stick around so I guess it can happen at the earlier stages too. Fx'd for bloods:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Parcel Monkey! :haha: How appropriate
> 
> I am sitting here preparing an hour long talk on nutrition and ADHD and Diabetes :argh: It's at a big Food and Wine show that is VERY well attended so rather terrified :shock:
> 
> Oh you'll be the consumate professional I'm sure! Is it an interactive session or presentation/no discussion type?Click to expand...

It's a presentation with time for questions so all me gabbing


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my message yest about fundal measurement? at my 32 week scan it was 37 is this ok?! n what could it mean? like big baby or lots of water? x

Ahhh, I meant to say something about this April....

Molly had the same thing didn't she? She had self measured and got a way bigger measurement than expected. I have no experience of this as I've been measuring spot on each time. Did the MW show any concern?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> did anyone see my message yest about fundal measurement? at my 32 week scan it was 37 is this ok?! n what could it mean? like big baby or lots of water? x
> 
> It might just be that he was stretching when it was done and that you have quite a bit of fluid (which is a good thing). Try not to stress. Babies rarely grow bigger than what fits their momsClick to expand...

Except if you're Texan:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

nope mw didnt mention a thing, i just read about that it should be withing 1-3cm and mine was like 5 so was just wondering, he does like to shove his bum out! il put it down to that lol thanks guys xx


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Parcel Monkey! :haha: How appropriate
> 
> I am sitting here preparing an hour long talk on nutrition and ADHD and Diabetes :argh: It's at a big Food and Wine show that is VERY well attended so rather terrified :shock:
> 
> Oh you'll be the consumate professional I'm sure! Is it an interactive session or presentation/no discussion type?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a presentation with time for questions so all me gabbingClick to expand...

Well, this way you can get through your presentation at the speed you want then relax. You'll be fabbo :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

*Good morning yall! Yay for days of but booo for Jaynie not being at home during them any more.

Jaynie and April, you were right on my Facebook, I am indeed trying to find ways to watch the new Teen Mom Season 3 and 16 & Preg season 3!!

I'm just looking into the possibility of OH and I going away to the beach for a few days in August, somewhere close and accessible by rail so possibly Great Yarmouth. A bit chavie but I want to visit the beach ASAP bc I miss it!

*

HOLLICHKA I wasn't jealous at all of your camping holiday _until you showed us photos._ Darn it, I wanna come!!!!!

KIT Trin's suggestion was perfect, go and have a spa pedicure, I imagine that some lovely bubbles and water and some tiny Thai lady massaging your feet would be just heavenly for you


JAYNIE how is day 3 at the new job going?

HAYLEECHKA how is the kitchen coming along?

TRIN yayyyyyyyyy for an awesome digi!!!!!!

APRILINKA Is everything OK now, you've been so stressed the last few weeks.

HI everyone else, will comment more later


----------



## HollyMonkey

A multitude of treasures for Holly in my box;

2 cardigans, a skirt and a dress
Bunnykins plate bowl and mug set
6 pack of Primark socks, multi-coloured
UV t shirt and knickers for the beach
2 catcher bibs

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

hollymonkey said:


> a multitude of treasures for holly in my box;
> 
> 2 cardigans, a skirt and a dress
> bunnykins plate bowl and mug set
> 6 pack of primark socks, multi-coloured
> uv t shirt and knickers for the beach
> 2 catcher bibs
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

photos!


----------



## Sarachka

Alice sat on the scanner!!
 



Attached Files:







Scan0021.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't wait until my holiday:happydance: AND HOLLY WILL LOVE IT! Staying in a gompa gomp house for 2 weeks and we're at a child friendly campsite so the boys have some activities other than their ds's and psp's and since I won't be pregnant I'll be able to go on these which are in our campsite....


https://www.camping-and-co.com/photos/hbBR14LEAD.JPG

The last time there were waterslides I was 5 months-ish and was so :brat::hissy::brat: at not being able to go on them!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> a multitude of treasures for holly in my box;
> 
> 2 cardigans, a skirt and a dress
> bunnykins plate bowl and mug set
> 6 pack of primark socks, multi-coloured
> uv t shirt and knickers for the beach
> 2 catcher bibs
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> photos!Click to expand...

Will do but later, I must go and start lunch, I've been a naughty BnB Bum all morning:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Alice sat on the scanner!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't wait until my holiday:happydance: AND HOLLY WILL LOVE IT! Staying in a gompa gomp house for 2 weeks and we're at a child friendly campsite so the boys have some activities other than their ds's and psp's and since I won't be pregnant I'll be able to go on these which are in our campsite....
> 
> 
> https://www.camping-and-co.com/photos/hbBR14LEAD.JPG
> 
> The last time there were waterslides I was 5 months-ish and was so :brat::hissy::brat: at not being able to go on them!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I :brat::hissy::brat: to come - I really do!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And the coast line in Northern Brittany is so beautiful:cloud9: Quite wild, just how Dh and I love it, and not over run like the South of France is. Ahhh I can't wait:cloud9:

The munchtime bell is ringing....


latersxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo:*I'VE GOT TURTLE MAIL!!!!!!!!*:wohoo:

Look what a lucky turtle I am and what a lucky turtle baby Li'l Yellow is too...



*3* absolutely gorgeous sleepsuits from our own li'l treasure *addie*:cloud9::hugs:

*Addie *- thank you so much for this beautiful gift and for your card which made me feel so happy and very humbled :cry:

*Stay strong - you're an inspiration to us all *:hug::flower:


----------



## Sarachka

awww Addie you're the sweetest to send those to Kit. 

Now then, when I'm sperminated you need to be my Target dealer, k? I'll paypal you all the money and you can send me adorable stuff that's only available in the USA!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a fabbo plan Kit what do you have in mind?
> 
> I don't know yet but I suspect it will involve spending some cash on myself....any ideas?? :shrug:Click to expand...


I agree with Trin i totally zenned out (cue B's meditating man here please) when i had nibbly fish on monday why dont you have those for half an hour and a pedi would be just dreamy:cloud9:




addie25 said:


> 430 am here and very nervous. Went to the bathroom and when I used a tissue I had brow staining with a tint of light pink. If I didn't have a low hcg I would say implantation or normal bleeding for pregnancy but I'm scared I am going to loose the baby. I guess we will see what my levels r the HPT was positive but we shall see the hcg test. I feel like a failure they put 2 embryos in me they were all put together all it had to do was stick. :cry: I guess I can't assume I'm loosing the baby yet from that but still very upset.


Addie lovely like all the other turtles have said it could be many things try to stay positive you were getting bfn on digis until they other day so your levels must be rising sweetie, well thats how i see it:thumbup::hugs:what time is blood test and results for us uk'ers?? 




HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That is music to your eyes I bet Trin:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm wel jel, I :brat::hissy::brat: a 3+ digi!!
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic. I must admit that this pregnancy feels different from the others. I won't be totally excited til I see a heartbeat. I am trying to phone the woman who does scans at the varsity (for R150 :thumbup:) but she is not at work yet. I want to book for next week
> 
> Now I am going to soak up some thermals from the sun before my patient (she's a preggy patient so I get to try out my doppler :happydance:)
> 
> PS post holiday you will have your digi 1-2 then 2-3 then the best 3+Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask if you were getting an early scan. Certainly looking good so far, and good is good:thumbup:
> 
> Ooo I hope so but at the same time I feel I at least have a second and 3rd and 4th chance this time!! But I have decided I musn't look a gift horse in the mouth so if DH is up for trying I have to go for it, I don't feel I'm allowed the luxury of NTNP even for one cycle! Plus I rather like the post-ovulatory thrill of am I/aren't I?:haha: Not sure if this cycle is back to normal yet though so I may have to be a little patient with my body...Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I fell pregnant this time DH took the reins so maybe this DH-led-ttc will work for you too :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha I laugh because in the last couple of weeks, with no encouragement from me, DH has stopped drinking (well cut down) and stopped eating biscuits (he's a secret biscuit muncher) and has been doing lots of chest thrusting and asking me if I'd marry him (his favourite joke since our wedding:haha:) so I think his stallion blood has been roused:awww: He just needs to take me passionately on a caravan bed now:rofl:Click to expand...


:haha:you dirty monkey you:haha:



Sarachka said:


> *Good morning yall! Yay for days of but booo for Jaynie not being at home during them any more.
> 
> Jaynie and April, you were right on my Facebook, I am indeed trying to find ways to watch the new Teen Mom Season 3 and 16 & Preg season 3!!
> 
> I'm just looking into the possibility of OH and I going away to the beach for a few days in August, somewhere close and accessible by rail so possibly Great Yarmouth. A bit chavie but I want to visit the beach ASAP bc I miss it!
> 
> *
> 
> HOLLICHKA I wasn't jealous at all of your camping holiday _until you showed us photos._ Darn it, I wanna come!!!!!
> 
> KIT Trin's suggestion was perfect, go and have a spa pedicure, I imagine that some lovely bubbles and water and some tiny Thai lady massaging your feet would be just heavenly for you
> 
> 
> JAYNIE how is day 3 at the new job going?
> 
> HAYLEECHKA how is the kitchen coming along?
> 
> TRIN yayyyyyyyyy for an awesome digi!!!!!!
> 
> APRILINKA Is everything OK now, you've been so stressed the last few weeks.
> 
> HI everyone else, will comment more later

Sarachka yay for wednesday off:thumbup:, kitchen was very dusty last night and i forgot to take my 1st photo diary picture:dohh:but i will start today i promise:thumbup:today its very noisey with drilling and they keep turning my electric off :growlmad:cue internet to keep going off:wacko:



Sarachka said:


> Alice sat on the scanner!!

:haha:she is too funny



kit_cat said:


> :wohoo:*I'VE GOT TURTLE MAIL!!!!!!!!*:wohoo:
> 
> Look what a lucky turtle I am and what a lucky turtle baby Li'l Yellow is too...
> 
> View attachment 234544
> 
> 
> *3* absolutely gorgeous sleepsuits from our own li'l treasure *addie*:cloud9::hugs:
> 
> *Addie *- thank you so much for this beautiful gift and for your card which made me feel so happy and very humbled :cry:
> 
> *Stay strong - you're an inspiration to us all *:hug::flower:

Kit & Addie they are bootiful im sure little yellow finley will look adorable in them:cloud9:


I have been on an hours stroll along the canel through the marina and down the country lane and back up onto the canel nwith lula she is nakered now:haha:and so am i !! Im :growlmad: with reece as his headmaster wants to see me today about his behaviour :growlmad:he has been a little sod over the last few weeks spesh for me and im at the end of my tether with him to be totally honest i dont know if its jealousy with nate coming along or what?? Even though everytime we or anyone else has bought baby they have bought him too:shrug:
i was expecting this but im still:growlmad:and have the perfect punishment this week its the end of year leavers disco tomorrow and yes you guessed it he wont be going now:nope:
he has only just been ungrounded with a fresh start on monday and was allowed his x box back yesterday im :growlmad: with him blahhh


----------



## Sarachka

I wanted to share with yall some photos I took at the weekend but I didn't think it was right to post photos of other people's kids without their permission so I've blanked out their faces. Hope you can still get a good idea of the photo. I reallllly enjoyed taking the pics and editing them after, I would love to get into children's portraiture more. I really need to get my website and portfolio up and running and start advertising!

What do yall think? Those of you who already have kids, would these sorts of shots be things you'd a) like b) pay to have of your children?

Feedback? Suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







prev2.jpg
File size: 230.1 KB
Views: 5









previ1.jpg
File size: 184.9 KB
Views: 3









prev3.jpg
File size: 237.8 KB
Views: 2









prev4J.jpg
File size: 263.2 KB
Views: 3









prev5.jpg
File size: 244.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

Another
 



Attached Files:







prev6.jpg
File size: 215.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new mummy2010

They are awesome Sarah i would pay you to take a family portrait anyday:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> They are awesome Sarah i would pay you to take a family portrait anyday:thumbup:

Thanks Love :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hi addie when is ur next blood test x


----------



## new mummy2010

ATTENTION ALL TURTLES

Apart from Kit,Trin,Bethany& Sarachka(i already have yours)

I require your addresses ASAP i have just purchased the cutest thing for us all:thumbup:and need to do something to pass time so want to get writing and posting ASAP PM me girls:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> They are awesome Sarah i would pay you to take a family portrait anyday:thumbup:

Me too! I did have a lady come over to do some shots (the same who was at the maternity ward, they kept calling me and I thought it would be nice one year on to have a pro shot) but Holly just screamed at all the lights and reflectors and stuff she got out, they need to be done au naturel like yours with ickle kids otherwise they go mental! They look like great pics Sarachka, I really reckon you could get some good business there:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Yay I'm so glad u got it kit!!!!! Hope lol yellow likes them:baby:

Turtles pm me ur addresses so i can send more turtle mail :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I have turtle mail!!!! :plane: :mail:

From TRIN!!!

Thank you so much Trin, your DH is so talented with polymer clay this turtle is adorable!


----------



## Essie

Sarah those pictures are gorgeous! You're very talented.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait until my holiday:happydance: AND HOLLY WILL LOVE IT! Staying in a gompa gomp house for 2 weeks and we're at a child friendly campsite so the boys have some activities other than their ds's and psp's and since I won't be pregnant I'll be able to go on these which are in our campsite....
> 
> 
> https://www.camping-and-co.com/photos/hbBR14LEAD.JPG
> 
> The last time there were waterslides I was 5 months-ish and was so :brat::hissy::brat: at not being able to go on them!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I :brat::hissy::brat: to come - I really do!!!!Click to expand...

That slide would surely bounce lil yellow straight out :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks guys, I really hope to be able to branch out with my photography a bit more.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow what lovely Turtle mail going on today, it makes me feel all full of love:hugs: Addie that's gorge the stuff you sent to Kit:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> awww Addie you're the sweetest to send those to Kit.
> 
> Now then, when I'm sperminated you need to be my Target dealer, k? I'll paypal you all the money and you can send me adorable stuff that's only available in the USA!

NO PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHEN DO YOU TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A nice lady I don't know and I have just been doing this together; https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/chasse-poule.gif and we finally caught the 3 fowl (including the noisy cockeral) and she's taken them away:thumbup:

And I've done the beds and some cleaning and have put some CM samples out to dry for the microscope. 

*JAYNIEEEEEE!!* have you had a high/peak on your CBFM yet? I need more munchybars for mine but will hold out for next month for them, since a cbfm on holiday will just annoy me:gun:


----------



## addie25

Ok took some new tests and still got digis to say yes. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> A nice lady I don't know and I have just been doing this together; https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Basse_cour/chasse-poule.gif and we finally caught the 3 fowl (including the noisy cockeral) and she's taken them away:thumbup:
> 
> And I've done the beds and some cleaning and have put some CM samples out to dry for the microscope.
> 
> *JAYNIEEEEEE!!* have you had a high/peak on your CBFM yet? I need more munchybars for mine but will hold out for next month for them, since a cbfm on holiday will just annoy me:gun:

ahahahahahah that picture of catching the chicken so 2 funny!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

You should all have a top-secret PM from me. Please let me know if you don't!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The line is waaaayyy darker Addie:thumbup: FX'd:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:dust: to u Addie! I hope your #'s triple today!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

B can i come with u? these pics are making me soooo jeli


----------



## Essie

:wave: Hi Cassie, how did your scan go?


----------



## newbie_ttc

EDIT: Got it!


----------



## addie25

Cassie you are here???? How was your scan.


----------



## cassie04

*Hey ladies!

Sorry i was going to come straight on here after the ultra sound but i fell asleep!

Soo....went for an ultrasound! she saw a heartbeat which she said was healthy but she did say we are back week im only 6 weeks pregnant cos of my irregular period! so me and Trin are really close ! Anyway i did manager to get some pictures of my little baba! (or should i say dot!) but i am really happy!

Im just going to catch up on the post now!

Sending my love girlies!*
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1462.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6









SAM_1466.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6









SAM_1474.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Essie

Glad it was all okay Cassie. I remember having my early scan, the relief at seeing the tiny heartbeat! Glad you got to get some pics as well, it's amazing to see how much your little bean will change between now and the 12 week scan! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry i was going to come straight on here after the ultra sound but i fell asleep!
> 
> Soo....went for an ultrasound! she saw a heartbeat which she said was healthy but she did say we are back week im only 6 weeks pregnant cos of my irregular period! so me and Trin are really close ! Anyway i did manager to get some pictures of my little baba! (or should i say dot!) but i am really happy!
> 
> Im just going to catch up on the post now!
> 
> Sending my love girlies!*


YAY HOW LOVELY!!!! I AM SO GLAD YOU GOT TO HEAR THE HEARTBEAT!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka my reply on the inner sanctum didn't seem to post?:shrug:

I love it. I feel like I'm a top secret spy:coolio::paper:

EDIT, got it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for scan Cassie!!:yipee: Heartbeat is fab news:thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry i was going to come straight on here after the ultra sound but i fell asleep!
> 
> Soo....went for an ultrasound! she saw a heartbeat which she said was healthy but she did say we are back week im only 6 weeks pregnant cos of my irregular period! so me and Trin are really close ! Anyway i did manager to get some pictures of my little baba! (or should i say dot!) but i am really happy!
> 
> Im just going to catch up on the post now!
> 
> Sending my love girlies!*
> 
> 
> YAY HOW LOVELY!!!! I AM SO GLAD YOU GOT TO HEAR THE HEARTBEAT!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

*Thanks! i didnt actually get to hear the heartbeat we just saw it and she said she is trained to recognise if the heartbeat looks good or not and she said it was perfectly healthy! 

Addie when is your results come back!*


----------



## addie25

:happydance: I am so glad all looks good!!!!!!! YAY for healthy baby!!!!

I can get a call at any time so I am waiting by the phone!!! My friend and her daughter are coming over to keep me company so I do not go nutty!!


----------



## cassie04

*Thanks Essie and B!!!!!!
I forgot to mention! Dave was soooo funny he kept asking the ultra sound lady "whats that black thing?" "whats that?" "is that....?" hahah she told him off for looking cos she warned us not to panic as it can take her a while to find the baby and dave shouldnt be looking!! hahah ! but she found it straight away which was fab!

Dave then kept saying "wheres the baby? It's gone?" so me and the ultrasound lady had to keep pointing out to him where it was !!!!!! hahahahhaha*


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> :happydance: I am so glad all looks good!!!!!!! YAY for healthy baby!!!!
> 
> I can get a call at any time so I am waiting by the phone!!! My friend and her daughter are coming over to keep me company so I do not go nutty!!

*Dont forget to put the phone on loud!!!!

Company is what you need! I go crazy when im waiting around!!!!!
Make sure you let us know asap but your tests look fabulous!!!!! i have nothing but faith for you addie!*


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I am so glad all looks good!!!!!!! YAY for healthy baby!!!!
> 
> I can get a call at any time so I am waiting by the phone!!! My friend and her daughter are coming over to keep me company so I do not go nutty!!
> 
> *Dont forget to put the phone on loud!!!!
> 
> Company is what you need! I go crazy when im waiting around!!!!!
> Make sure you let us know asap but your tests look fabulous!!!!! i have nothing but faith for you addie!*Click to expand...

Thank you I will post asap :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*cassie*, essie's right, at 12weeks it looks like a real person! Dave will need to be well prepared for that one!:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> B can i come with u? these pics are making me soooo jeli

Of course you can Newbie:hugs: And we can go on the slides because we're not pregnant and have extra fun just to annoy the preggo turtles:haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> B can i come with u? these pics are making me soooo jeli
> 
> Of course you can Newbie:hugs: And we can go on the slides because we're not pregnant and have extra fun just to annoy the preggo turtles:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> *cassie*, essie's right, at 12weeks it looks like a real person! Dave will need to be well prepared for that one!:rofl:

*hahah i just told him what you said! and he was like "you told them i kept loosing the baby" hahah not impressed! yea i know he even said to the ultrasound lady "so our baby is a circle?" so it definitly will be lovely to see his face when he sees a baby shaped image as opposed to a dot!

I swear B those slides look amazing i fancy sliding down one of them right now!*


----------



## addie25

LOL CASSIE tell your husband that my fist scan I saw nothing but a dot so I go so that dot there means I am pregnant. I would not have that dot and circle if I were not. :haha::haha::haha: and he goes "NO nadine you would not have a baby in you if you weren't pregnant" DH was laughing so hard at me!!


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *cassie*, essie's right, at 12weeks it looks like a real person! Dave will need to be well prepared for that one!:rofl:
> 
> *hahah i just told him what you said! and he was like "you told them i kept loosing the baby" hahah not impressed! yea i know he even said to the ultrasound lady "so our baby is a circle?" so it definitly will be lovely to see his face when he sees a baby shaped image as opposed to a dot!
> 
> I swear B those slides look amazing i fancy sliding down one of them right now!*Click to expand...

I don't think my DH realised how much it'd change by 12 weeks. When we had our 12 week scan he said "wow, it looks like a real baby!" :haha:


----------



## Essie

My nose is bleeding :(


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *cassie*, essie's right, at 12weeks it looks like a real person! Dave will need to be well prepared for that one!:rofl:
> 
> *hahah i just told him what you said! and he was like "you told them i kept loosing the baby" hahah not impressed! yea i know he even said to the ultrasound lady "so our baby is a circle?" so it definitly will be lovely to see his face when he sees a baby shaped image as opposed to a dot!
> 
> I swear B those slides look amazing i fancy sliding down one of them right now!*Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think my DH realised how much it'd change by 12 weeks. When we had our 12 week scan he said "wow, it looks like a real baby!" :haha:Click to expand...

*awwww i think it must be a nice suprise....us women research it to much we know what to expect but men are clueless!

Awww no for nose bleed! get that nose bunged up!

Talking about bleeding the nurse to my blood and she started with my left arm she put the needle in and hadnt hit the vein----she did this 5 attempts in my left arm....moved onto my right arm where she missed again and then got the right veing she then took the needle out and put a plaster on but because she had been so rough loads of blood poured out and stained my top and trousers and they had to mop the floor up! What a joke! but dave says i was very brave!*


----------



## poas

Afternoon turts, hope all is well here....um....Kit?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Any news from addie?

My samples have astonishing results for only CD12 and show ferning, so I may be able to begin useful sex soon:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Afternoon turts, hope all is well here....um....Kit?

Don't get excited, she's just gone off for a pedicure:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

*I know where is addie!!?!?!?!  *


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie.............................update please xxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

They haven't called yet!!!!!!!!!!!! My friends at office n said it's so busy there :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh! ill call:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> You know, earlier in the week I had the same thing you describe - the waking up in the early hours with crampyness and feeling really sick. I ended up taking antacids and sitting up for a while - really thought I'd vom though :sick: but didn't.
> 
> You are wise planning something for Saturday - take it from me :haha: It just goes to show that despite all the people who say you'll go early, we're still here at due date :wacko: Hope you come up with something nice for the weekend (maybe even a :baby:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I tried sitting up on edge of the bed this morning and it did seem to help a bit. Did waddle to the bathroom at one point because i was convinced I was going to :sick:
> 
> I just keep thinking of all the people saying "oh you'll never make it to due date, you look ready to drop any minute". Luckily I didn't listen to them, and fully expected to make it to due date (and beyond!) But still would be nice to meet :baby: some time soon.Click to expand...

I've been dealing with this exact thing the last few days! I haven't been able to eat much either... its AWFUL.


----------



## addie25

:haha: please call them!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, :yipee: for 3+!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh yayay Trin!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

I couldn't get a pedicure today :( I went to the beauticians where you can normally just go and get an appointment mid week, but they were short staffed :nope: Never mind though _*because......*_

I just bought OH and I new phones which means I will be able to update you all with progress from my phone now if needs be :happydance: I can't wait to post some nonsensical stuff like all you other phone posters :winkwink::haha:

Anyway...I'll go catch up with events.... :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi....those pictures are gorgeous :cloud9: You really would be a silly billy to let your talent go to waste so get to work young lady :thumbup:

They look very relaxed but professional.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> I couldn't get a pedicure today :( I went to the beauticians where you can normally just go and get an appointment mid week, but they were short staffed :nope: Never mind though _*because......*_
> 
> I just bought OH and I new phones which means I will be able to update you all with progress from my phone now if needs be :happydance: I can't wait to post some nonsensical stuff like all you other phone posters :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Anyway...I'll go catch up with events.... :thumbup:

What phone you get? Bet it isn't a Blackberry so I won't be able to bbm you:cry: I'm going to keep trying to send you a text with my codes problem, maybe there's some international function button I have to push or something:-k


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait until my holiday:happydance: AND HOLLY WILL LOVE IT! Staying in a gompa gomp house for 2 weeks and we're at a child friendly campsite so the boys have some activities other than their ds's and psp's and since I won't be pregnant I'll be able to go on these which are in our campsite....
> 
> 
> https://www.camping-and-co.com/photos/hbBR14LEAD.JPG
> 
> The last time there were waterslides I was 5 months-ish and was so :brat::hissy::brat: at not being able to go on them!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I :brat::hissy::brat: to come - I really do!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That slide would surely bounce lil yellow straight out :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I was thinking the same!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry i was going to come straight on here after the ultra sound but i fell asleep!
> 
> Soo....went for an ultrasound! she saw a heartbeat which she said was healthy but she did say we are back week im only 6 weeks pregnant cos of my irregular period! so me and Trin are really close ! Anyway i did manager to get some pictures of my little baba! (or should i say dot!) but i am really happy!
> 
> Im just going to catch up on the post now!
> 
> Sending my love girlies!*

Awwww Cassie..I'm so happy everything is ok with your little bean :cloud9: When you see the HB it really gives you peace of mind eh?
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I'll make ratatouille for dindins. And breadcrumb some turkey filets to go with. And green lentils.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Reflexion/thinking-20060614.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait until my holiday:happydance: AND HOLLY WILL LOVE IT! Staying in a gompa gomp house for 2 weeks and we're at a child friendly campsite so the boys have some activities other than their ds's and psp's and since I won't be pregnant I'll be able to go on these which are in our campsite....
> 
> 
> https://www.camping-and-co.com/photos/hbBR14LEAD.JPG
> 
> The last time there were waterslides I was 5 months-ish and was so :brat::hissy::brat: at not being able to go on them!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I :brat::hissy::brat: to come - I really do!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That slide would surely bounce lil yellow straight out :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I was thinking the same!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's what I call a proper water birth:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> My nose is bleeding :(

:( Oh poop! Hope it's not a major one. I've had nose bleeds on and off all pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> :haha: please call them!!!

Anything yet addie????


----------



## poas

Kit have you heard the stuff about the 'white van man'? I was talking to other mums at Harri's school and they said about it!!


----------



## addie25

No they have not yet called. I bet they call again at 130-2 like Monday.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :wave:
> 
> I couldn't get a pedicure today :( I went to the beauticians where you can normally just go and get an appointment mid week, but they were short staffed :nope: Never mind though _*because......*_
> 
> I just bought OH and I new phones which means I will be able to update you all with progress from my phone now if needs be :happydance: I can't wait to post some nonsensical stuff like all you other phone posters :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Anyway...I'll go catch up with events.... :thumbup:
> 
> What phone you get? Bet it isn't a Blackberry so I won't be able to bbm you:cry: I'm going to keep trying to send you a text with my codes problem, maybe there's some international function button I have to push or something:-kClick to expand...

No, it's not a blackberry...and I meant to say I can't use my work's blackberry for BBM'ing :nope:

The phone I got for me and OH are android type whojimmywhatsits....Samsung Galaxy Ace. I know nothing about mobile phones really, it was OH that really wanted this one :shrug: Oh, and for anyone who has my mobile number..it's still the same :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Took a test and it is darker but I had brown again and ONE drop of red???????


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Kit have you heard the stuff about the 'white van man'? I was talking to other mums at Harri's school and they said about it!!

:?:


----------



## addie25

How are you feeling Kit?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit have you heard the stuff about the 'white van man'? I was talking to other mums at Harri's school and they said about it!!

:shrug:

No..what's that all about?? Oh wait..it's not about the attempted abductions is it?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Took a test and it is darker but I had brown again and ONE drop of red???????

Don't worry..as we said, it could mean anything...let's just get these results - I hope they hurry up!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Took a test and it is darker but I had brown again and ONE drop of red???????
> 
> Don't worry..as we said, it could mean anything...let's just get these results - I hope they hurry up!!!Click to expand...

I knowwwww I didn't like that drop of red tho!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Took a test and it is darker but I had brown again and ONE drop of red???????

Well that the test is darker is a good thing:thumbup: I personally detest any spotting in early pregnancy because I've had it 3 times and the only time I didn't was with Holly so I'd be lying to say that wouldn't worry me but Kit and *loads* of others had it with no problems so try not to panic my love.:hugs: We're all on the edge of our seats for your results! Here, have some :hug: and :dust: from me XXXX


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> How are you feeling Kit?

Veeeeeeerrrrryyyy crampy again...surely one of these days it has to mean li'l yellow is coming out???


----------



## addie25

THANK YOU!!:hugs: It's like they want you to stress waiting all day to call you!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> You know, earlier in the week I had the same thing you describe - the waking up in the early hours with crampyness and feeling really sick. I ended up taking antacids and sitting up for a while - really thought I'd vom though :sick: but didn't.
> 
> You are wise planning something for Saturday - take it from me :haha: It just goes to show that despite all the people who say you'll go early, we're still here at due date :wacko: Hope you come up with something nice for the weekend (maybe even a :baby:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I tried sitting up on edge of the bed this morning and it did seem to help a bit. Did waddle to the bathroom at one point because i was convinced I was going to :sick:
> 
> I just keep thinking of all the people saying "oh you'll never make it to due date, you look ready to drop any minute". Luckily I didn't listen to them, and fully expected to make it to due date (and beyond!) But still would be nice to meet :baby: some time soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been dealing with this exact thing the last few days! I haven't been able to eat much either... its AWFUL.Click to expand...

Oh poor Molly...I'd be so sad if I couldn't eat..it's my only pleasure at the mo'. Do you just feel like there's no room? I've had spells of feeling like that to be honest.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Kit?
> 
> Veeeeeeerrrrryyyy crampy again...surely one of these days it has to mean li'l yellow is coming out???Click to expand...

COME OUT OUT LITTLE YELLOW!!!:baby:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And addie, you do have 2 embryos doing stuff in there so it might be something to do with that? Double implantation= double bleed?:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

heyo everyone how are you all? 
i am in some pain at the mo and its rather annoyin as its taking me so long to get things done :/ 
im going to put on my dinner of potato and leek soup with crusty bread, although i wish i had home made the soup, would be much more satisfying! 

have we had Addie results yet? 
xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Kit?
> 
> Veeeeeeerrrrryyyy crampy again...surely one of these days it has to mean li'l yellow is coming out???Click to expand...
> 
> COME OUT OUT LITTLE YELLOW!!!:baby:Click to expand...

Yeah, li'l yellow's even got some nice new clothes from America today so he has no excuse:haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> And addie, you do have 2 embryos doing stuff in there so it might be something to do with that? Double implantation= double bleed?:shrug:

I know my friend said her implantation was a dot of red. So maybe thats what that tiny dot was...OMG WHO KNEW HAVING A BABY WAS LIKE THIS. SERIOUSLY IF TEENAGERS KNEW NONE OF THEM WOULD HAVE SEX AND GET KNOCKED UP!!!


----------



## poas

My laptop is being an arse! Yes, to abductions except apparently last week he actually took a boy from asda at bletchley? Really horrible stuff!
I hope you get your results soon Addie :)
And I had a thought but if you all think its poo I understand, but this travelling turtle....well maybe we could all put in a recipe too...I say this as I am always really tempted by things you guys write about on here and would love to try them?x


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> My laptop is being an arse! Yes, to abductions except apparently last week he actually took a boy from asda at bletchley? Really horrible stuff!
> I hope you get your results soon Addie :)
> And I had a thought but if you all think its poo I understand, but this travelling turtle....well maybe we could all put in a recipe too...I say this as I am always really tempted by things you guys write about on here and would love to try them?x

oooooooooooooo I love that IDEA!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Kit?
> 
> Veeeeeeerrrrryyyy crampy again...surely one of these days it has to mean li'l yellow is coming out???Click to expand...
> 
> COME OUT OUT LITTLE YELLOW!!!:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, li'l yellow's even got some nice new clothes from America today so he has no excuse:haha:Click to expand...

I know...it's all just so inconsiderate! Get oot the noo baby!


----------



## addie25

I know Yellow come out!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> My laptop is being an arse! Yes, to abductions except apparently last week he actually took a boy from asda at bletchley? Really horrible stuff!
> I hope you get your results soon Addie :)
> And I had a thought but if you all think its poo I understand, but this travelling turtle....well maybe we could all put in a recipe too...I say this as I am always really tempted by things you guys write about on here and would love to try them?x

Oh no, I thought it was the school abductions...some of which turned out to be fictitious! I hadn't heard about the boy in Bletchley - how horrible :nope:

Hell yeah! Great idea about the recipes Lissy! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Great idea Lissy!:thumbup: He may be ready at the end of my hols because I made one but he's not as cute as I want him to be- he's quite cute but not enough that I've attached his feet and head to his shell- I'm going to knit one on holiday, and crochet his shell. If you don't all mind bearing with me for a couple of weeks?:flower: He's a bit stiff the one I made, he'd be cuter a bit floppier:shrug:

Must go and chop up my ratatouille veggies and get it simmering, talking of food!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Great idea Lissy!:thumbup: He may be ready at the end of my hols because I made one but he's not as cute as I want him to be- he's quite cute but not enough that I've attached his feet and head to his shell- I'm going to knit one on holiday, and crochet his shell. If you don't all mind bearing with me for a couple of weeks?:flower: He's a bit stiff the one I made, he'd be cuter a bit floppier:shrug:
> 
> Must go and chop up my ratatouille veggies and get it simmering, talking of food!!

Of course we can wait....I know you'll want him to be all perfecto :thumbup: and he will be :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

COME ON LADIES I ONLY HAVE 5 ADDRESSES(4 I HAD ALREADY) 



ATTENTION ALL TURTLES

Apart from Kit,Trin,Bethany& Sarachka(i already have yours)

I require your addresses ASAP i have just purchased the cutest thing for us all:thumbup:and need to do something to pass time so want to get writing and posting ASAP PM me girls:hugs:



cassie04 said:


> *Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry i was going to come straight on here after the ultra sound but i fell asleep!
> 
> Soo....went for an ultrasound! she saw a heartbeat which she said was healthy but she did say we are back week im only 6 weeks pregnant cos of my irregular period! so me and Trin are really close ! Anyway i did manager to get some pictures of my little baba! (or should i say dot!) but i am really happy!
> 
> Im just going to catch up on the post now!
> 
> Sending my love girlies!*


Bet you are now officially on :cloud9:, glad all looks healthy and you and Trin will be preggo buddies:thumbup:



poas said:


> My laptop is being an arse! Yes, to abductions except apparently last week he actually took a boy from asda at bletchley? Really horrible stuff!
> I hope you get your results soon Addie :)
> And I had a thought but if you all think its poo I understand, but this travelling turtle....well maybe we could all put in a recipe too...I say this as I am always really tempted by things you guys write about on here and would love to try them?x

:thumbup:That's a great idea nuv it 

Kit sorry you couldnt get a pedi lovely maybe tomorrow? Or is their no one mobile ? who could come do it?

Hang on in there Addie they will phone soon fx'ed and sticky dust xx:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Nmommy pm me urs and ill pm u mine ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did you ever see my Monkey Circus? The puppets arrived from the UK today where I'd last done a show with them, which is why the box my mum sent was soooo huge for a few bits for Holly! I don't know if you saw pics already though! I have LOTS of strings to untangle, they travelled badly:nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Cassie lovely pics !! Reminds me of when frankencruch was a dot and not kicking my ribs !!!

Addie - got all fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> great idea lissy!:thumbup: He may be ready at the end of my hols because i made one but he's not as cute as i want him to be- he's quite cute but not enough that i've attached his feet and head to his shell- i'm going to knit one on holiday, and crochet his shell. If you don't all mind bearing with me for a couple of weeks?:flower: He's a bit stiff the one i made, he'd be cuter a bit floppier:shrug:
> 
> Must go and chop up my ratatouille veggies and get it simmering, talking of food!!

mmmmmmm i love ratatouille!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My nose is bleeding :(
> 
> :( Oh poop! Hope it's not a major one. I've had nose bleeds on and off all pregnancy :wacko:Click to expand...

I felt like I needed to blow my nose, so i did and this big clot came out then it bled for about 5 minutes. I have them occasionally so probably no big deal, but will mention it to the midwife tomorrow on the off chance it's related to my blood pressure :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My nose is bleeding :(
> 
> :( Oh poop! Hope it's not a major one. I've had nose bleeds on and off all pregnancy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I felt like I needed to blow my nose, so i did and this big clot came out then it bled for about 5 minutes. I have them occasionally so probably no big deal, but will mention it to the midwife tomorrow on the off chance it's related to my blood pressure :shrug:Click to expand...

HMM I duno I have nose bleeds on and off with dry weather. I would ask to be on the safe side ( I always call my doctor :thumbup:) Don't think its anything negative.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My nose is bleeding :(
> 
> :( Oh poop! Hope it's not a major one. I've had nose bleeds on and off all pregnancy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I felt like I needed to blow my nose, so i did and this big clot came out then it bled for about 5 minutes. I have them occasionally so probably no big deal, but will mention it to the midwife tomorrow on the off chance it's related to my blood pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I duno I have nose bleeds on and off with dry weather. I would ask to be on the safe side ( I always call my doctor :thumbup:) Don't think its anything negative.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not too worried, but I have occasionally had a patient with nosebleeds because of high blood pressure so will let her know just in case :thumbup:

Still no word on your results? When are they supposed to be phoning?


----------



## Crunchie

Frankencrunch - 30 weeks ::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My nose is bleeding :(
> 
> :( Oh poop! Hope it's not a major one. I've had nose bleeds on and off all pregnancy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I felt like I needed to blow my nose, so i did and this big clot came out then it bled for about 5 minutes. I have them occasionally so probably no big deal, but will mention it to the midwife tomorrow on the off chance it's related to my blood pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I duno I have nose bleeds on and off with dry weather. I would ask to be on the safe side ( I always call my doctor :thumbup:) Don't think its anything negative.Click to expand...

I used to get them after a long spell of dry weather just before it rained, human barometer me! Not so much now I'm grown up:smug: but I do get them when I'm preggars!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Frankencrunch - 30 weeks ::thumbup:

Gorgeous bump :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My nose is bleeding :(
> 
> :( Oh poop! Hope it's not a major one. I've had nose bleeds on and off all pregnancy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I felt like I needed to blow my nose, so i did and this big clot came out then it bled for about 5 minutes. I have them occasionally so probably no big deal, but will mention it to the midwife tomorrow on the off chance it's related to my blood pressure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I duno I have nose bleeds on and off with dry weather. I would ask to be on the safe side ( I always call my doctor :thumbup:) Don't think its anything negative.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get them after a long spell of dry weather just before it rained, human barometer me! Not so much now I'm grown up:smug: but I do get them when I'm preggars!Click to expand...

I have had a few :shrug: not many .....


----------



## addie25

Love the bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

https://www.banggood.com/search/turtle/index_0-0-0-1-1-24-0-price-0-0_page1.html soooo cuttteeeee


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah yellow frankencrunch!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I bet your cbfm gives you REAL evils now!! Lovely bump:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Right off to pick some salad to have with chicken wraps for tea :munch: Catch you later turtle ladies :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ah yellow frankencrunch!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I bet your cbfm gives you REAL evils now!! Lovely bump:hugs:

It no longer talks to me .... I put it on eBay in anger !!!


----------



## mummyApril

love the bump Crunchie! so cute :)


----------



## mummyApril

Kits gone quiet.....


----------



## addie25

kit where did you go????? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

iv just stuffed myself silly, again! i just want to go to bed but i have to wait for the wash cycle to finish :/


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls! :D

Just checking in. Lots to do today, too! Sheesh, a woman's work... it never ends! Brings me back to that 'proper '50s housewife' chatter many months back... LOL

Plus, I'm nesting to the extreme. I NEED everything organized. I'm going NUTS!! I've got SO much to do, I feel!

I will catch up tonight when I'm exhausticated :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Frankencrunch - 30 weeks ::thumbup:

:cloud9:you are tidgy you lucky ladie:flower:


----------



## addie25

OMG THIS IS TORTURE. How long does it take to run a blood test it has been 7 hours I can't wait anymore my heart is pounding and I getting really annoyed.


----------



## mummyApril

phone them up Addie x


----------



## addie25

I think I want to wait till 3 I dont knowwwwwwww..........


----------



## addie25

Ok calling lets see if they have it ready yet and tell me.


----------



## addie25

They are not picking up i left a message!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

what time we're they meant to call ?

uhhh where has Kit gone??


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> what time we're they meant to call ?
> 
> Uhhh where has kit gone??

they didnt give a time but one girl said they are not busy and should not call late!!! Well they close in an hour and a half!!!


----------



## poas

Crunch you are tiny but perfectly formed :) I however with this preg am like a bloody blimp!!! I will try to attach my 29wk bump....
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nuffink?


----------



## kit_cat

..I'm here, I'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:


----------



## poas

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay for pain....in the nicest way possible :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dinner time cervical mucous showing some early ferning:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 0









005.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 0









006.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 0









007.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

:hugs:


kit_cat said:


> ..I'm here, I'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie, i am getting annoyed with them now. Give me the number! :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> ..I'm here, I'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:

wowzer, is it finally kicking off?!?


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay for pain....in the nicest way possible :)

Yeah, fingers crossed your pains continue Kit :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

To be compared to the non fertile matter so Cassie and other new turtles don't think I'm weird. Context is all:fool:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

ooh Kit pains you say eh? :) aw go and have a HOT bath x


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> ..I'm here, I'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:

oh boy! (or girl) Do u know if you've dialated any?


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie, i am getting annoyed with them now. Give me the number! :growlmad:

i know i will try again at 2:45 or 3 this is just really annoying especially when they tell me that news yesterday they should understand i am nervous.


----------



## poas

Bethany, am I weird that I actually think these would be really cool on canvas? If the answer is yes....then....well, you look at them all the time ergo you are weirder :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> ..I'm here, I'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:

Should I bbm Trin? I promised her I would if she wasn't online and something happened! I think I'd better....


----------



## mummyApril

totally Bethany!


----------



## addie25

omg my cough just turned into gagging but I didn't throw up. That used to happen when I was pregnant be4 and eventually the gag turned into throwing up. Hope that is a good sign and not my body being freaking odd.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Bethany, am I weird that I actually think these would be really cool on canvas? If the answer is yes....then....well, you look at them all the time ergo you are weirder :)

I think they'd be beautiful on canvas! When I see them I think "Wow! I have The Moon in my vagina:cloud9:" 

:rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

looks like you've got quite an audience at the momemt Kit.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> You know, earlier in the week I had the same thing you describe - the waking up in the early hours with crampyness and feeling really sick. I ended up taking antacids and sitting up for a while - really thought I'd vom though :sick: but didn't.
> 
> You are wise planning something for Saturday - take it from me :haha: It just goes to show that despite all the people who say you'll go early, we're still here at due date :wacko: Hope you come up with something nice for the weekend (maybe even a :baby:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I tried sitting up on edge of the bed this morning and it did seem to help a bit. Did waddle to the bathroom at one point because i was convinced I was going to :sick:
> 
> I just keep thinking of all the people saying "oh you'll never make it to due date, you look ready to drop any minute". Luckily I didn't listen to them, and fully expected to make it to due date (and beyond!) But still would be nice to meet :baby: some time soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been dealing with this exact thing the last few days! I haven't been able to eat much either... its AWFUL.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh poor Molly...I'd be so sad if I couldn't eat..it's my only pleasure at the mo'. Do you just feel like there's no room? I've had spells of feeling like that to be honest.Click to expand...

Exactly so Kit. It was really bad last night for some reason. My ribs are constantly sire and breathing.g has become a bit more difficult... waa waa eh? Can't wait for my appointment on Friday.


----------



## Crunchie

Lissy ! Your bump is amazing xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

The stuff my mum sent... there's the uv proof t shirt and knickers and a cardi and bibs (bibs from the pound shop she told me, and they're great!) and primark socks, and a pretty charity shop dress and charity shop skirt and cardi :happydance: The dress is from Next originally, little gipsy patchwork affair:thumbup: All for when she's a bit bigger except the bib, socks and beach outfit...

And Bunnykins nomming set:thumbup:

All sent by monkey post:haha:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3









001.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> The stuff my mum sent... there's the uv proof t shirt and knickers and a cardi and bibs (from the pound shop she told me, and they're great!) and primark socks, and a pretty charity shop dress and charity shop skirt and cardi :happydance: The dress is from Next originally, little gipsy patchwork affair:thumbup: All for when she's a bit bigger except the bib, socks and beach outfit...
> 
> And Bunnykins nomming set:thumbup:
> 
> All sent by monkey post:haha:

OH HOW LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Finally caught up! Beautiful bumps... and ferning ladies. :thumbup: 

Kit, I got your turtle mail last night :cloud9: I'm unable to post pics just yet but I nuv it and you are so sweet. I teared. :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> To be compared to the non fertile matter so Cassie and other new turtles don't think I'm weird. Context is all:fool:

*B-AS IF I THINK YOUR CRAZY

I am here i am just flicking inbetween reading the thread and watching one born every minute USA! I must admit i think it is better than the british version! its more funny and the delivery rooms are lovely!!!!!

addie - keep ringin i would!

awww what lovely bump photos i think all you heavily preggaz ladies should post pics of your bumps every day! i love looking at them!

Who mentioned they were eating soup and crusty bread earlier?!?!?!? i am soooo having that for my tea when dave gets in from work after reading this! nom!

C'mon KAT!!!!!!EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## mummyApril

Kits GONE OFFLINE!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

*forgot to mention- earlier today i went right back to the start of the turtle thread and started reading it! i love it soooooo much and it was sooooooo long ago an now all the stories that have developed over time! i love it! I loved seeing Kat's BFP!!!!! and i loved learning all about you all at the start page! brilliant idea!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Kits GONE OFFLINE!!!!!!

Without saying bye??!!

This is so exciting lol


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kits GONE OFFLINE!!!!!!
> 
> Without saying bye??!!
> 
> This is so exciting lolClick to expand...

*
I couldnt agree more!!!!!!! turtle baby by tomorrow morning anyone!!!!?????*


----------



## new mummy2010

Wow I reckon its actually gonna happen kit yay!!!

Lovely gifts B from your mummymonkey

Moon in vagina that made very. Nearlly pee'd 

I'm lurlikng on the bb like B would got no bloody 3g in bedroom tis very sloWwwww


----------



## new mummy2010

Wow I reckon its actually gonna happen kit yay!!!

Lovely gifts B from your mummymonkey

Moon in vagina that made very. Nearlly pee'd 

I'm lurlikng on the bb like B would got no bloody 3g in bedroom tis very sloWwwww


----------



## kit_cat

Still here ladies......sorry to disappoint :blush:

I just know this isn't the real deal just yet because a hot bath made it stop earlier...same as lying down will too :shrug: Can't say I'm not getting to practice my breathing though :thumbup: It's like having really awful period cramping :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

I see kit jeez there are 16 of us online right now that's a record


----------



## mummyApril

I'm in the same boat as you Hayley! Getting a hair tickle from Angel and keeping updated on my phone but I have wifi so not too bad :) x


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: This baby having stuff is exciting eh? We are going to be right loons starting from here on out with all the domino turtle babies coming. :haha: 

Speaking of, I had a dream that I had the baby and I was looking at his so sweet face but every time I tried to concentrate on one thing (like, does he have my nose?), his face would blur out of focus. Rude! :haha: 


Sarachka- Finally got lappy up, not sure for how long but I'm attempting this secret spy-ness... am I supposed to register? Is that it?


----------



## addie25

Well I am at a 36 so it more than doubled but the doctor said he is still not happy. He likes to see it go from like a 50 to 100 n I went from a 10 to 36 so its just a waiting game. He said it can turn out to be a great pregnancy and the delay in hormone could be because the genetic testing it removed a cell and that can cause this to happen as well. So Friday we shall see what happens. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Frankencrunch - 30 weeks ::thumbup:

Awwwww, how cute :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

That's the start kit I promise that's what reece felt like


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Still here ladies......sorry to disappoint :blush:
> 
> I just know this isn't the real deal just yet because a hot bath made it stop earlier...same as lying down will too :shrug: Can't say I'm not getting to practice my breathing though :thumbup: It's like having really awful period cramping :nope:

You know, with all this practicing... you may just go to sleep tonight and have a dream that you are in labour then wake at 4am to a screaming newborn in your bed. Wouldn't that be the way to go? Sleep labour... :-k Kind of like a bear...


----------



## Mollykins

My fingers are firmly crossed Addie but I am so confident, I don't feel that I have to. :) You have a buba or two! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Crunch you are tiny but perfectly formed :) I however with this preg am like a bloody blimp!!! I will try to attach my 29wk bump....

Ahhh, gorge Lissy :hugs: - you are so not a blimp!


----------



## new mummy2010

Umm me too but the bedroom is always pooey signal I'm trying but if I go quiet someone bbm me if something happens on kits behalf please !!

Addie any news


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ..I'm here, I'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:
> 
> oh boy! (or girl) Do u know if you've dialated any?Click to expand...

I have no clue newbster...I doubt it :nope:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Well I am at a 36 so it more than doubled but the doctor said he is still not happy. He likes to see it go from like a 50 to 100 n I went from a 10 to 36 so its just a waiting game. He said it can turn out to be a great pregnancy and the delay in hormone could be because the genetic testing it removed a cell and that can cause this to happen as well. So Friday we shall see what happens. Cross your fingers for me.

Glad you got your results Addie. The doubling sounds positive, keeping my fingers crossed for friday :hugs:


----------



## addie25

It is just so frustrating I could not enjoy most of my last pregnancy bc we were waiting to see if the baby is healthy and now I cant enjoy this one bc I am waiting around to see if he/she they are going to stick or loose them!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am at a 36 so it more than doubled but the doctor said he is still not happy. He likes to see it go from like a 50 to 100 n I went from a 10 to 36 so its just a waiting game. He said it can turn out to be a great pregnancy and the delay in hormone could be because the genetic testing it removed a cell and that can cause this to happen as well. So Friday we shall see what happens. Cross your fingers for me.
> 
> Glad you got your results Addie. The doubling sounds positive, keeping my fingers crossed for friday :hugs:Click to expand...

its still good news :) i think ull be fine xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ..I'm here, I'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:
> 
> Should I bbm Trin? I promised her I would if she wasn't online and something happened! I think I'd better....Click to expand...

Not yet my lovelies :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Well I am at a 36 so it more than doubled but the doctor said he is still not happy. He likes to see it go from like a 50 to 100 n I went from a 10 to 36 so its just a waiting game. He said it can turn out to be a great pregnancy and the delay in hormone could be because the genetic testing it removed a cell and that can cause this to happen as well. So Friday we shall see what happens. Cross your fingers for me.

Really hoping they hang in there despite low levels Addie:hugs: XXXXXX

DH's cousin has made a surprise visit from Dijon so back in a bit....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, am I weird that I actually think these would be really cool on canvas? If the answer is yes....then....well, you look at them all the time ergo you are weirder :)
> 
> I think they'd be beautiful on canvas! When I see them I think "Wow! I have The Moon in my vagina:cloud9:"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Hmm, better than the moon in Uranus? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> You know, earlier in the week I had the same thing you describe - the waking up in the early hours with crampyness and feeling really sick. I ended up taking antacids and sitting up for a while - really thought I'd vom though :sick: but didn't.
> 
> You are wise planning something for Saturday - take it from me :haha: It just goes to show that despite all the people who say you'll go early, we're still here at due date :wacko: Hope you come up with something nice for the weekend (maybe even a :baby:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I tried sitting up on edge of the bed this morning and it did seem to help a bit. Did waddle to the bathroom at one point because i was convinced I was going to :sick:
> 
> I just keep thinking of all the people saying "oh you'll never make it to due date, you look ready to drop any minute". Luckily I didn't listen to them, and fully expected to make it to due date (and beyond!) But still would be nice to meet :baby: some time soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been dealing with this exact thing the last few days! I haven't been able to eat much either... its AWFUL.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh poor Molly...I'd be so sad if I couldn't eat..it's my only pleasure at the mo'. Do you just feel like there's no room? I've had spells of feeling like that to be honest.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly so Kit. It was really bad last night for some reason. My ribs are constantly sire and breathing.g has become a bit more difficult... waa waa eh? Can't wait for my appointment on Friday.Click to expand...

'Tis not pleasant eh? It depends on baby's position and for the longest time Li'l Yellow was up high - indigestion central :wacko: and really uncomfortable to eat. Hope it eases :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Finally caught up! Beautiful bumps... and ferning ladies. :thumbup:
> 
> Kit, I got your turtle mail last night :cloud9: I'm unable to post pics just yet but I nuv it and you are so sweet. I teared. :hugs:

You're so welcome - you know you had to have that! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Running to the store. Be back later :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Essie :wave:
> 
> You know, earlier in the week I had the same thing you describe - the waking up in the early hours with crampyness and feeling really sick. I ended up taking antacids and sitting up for a while - really thought I'd vom though :sick: but didn't.
> 
> You are wise planning something for Saturday - take it from me :haha: It just goes to show that despite all the people who say you'll go early, we're still here at due date :wacko: Hope you come up with something nice for the weekend (maybe even a :baby:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I tried sitting up on edge of the bed this morning and it did seem to help a bit. Did waddle to the bathroom at one point because i was convinced I was going to :sick:
> 
> I just keep thinking of all the people saying "oh you'll never make it to due date, you look ready to drop any minute". Luckily I didn't listen to them, and fully expected to make it to due date (and beyond!) But still would be nice to meet :baby: some time soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been dealing with this exact thing the last few days! I haven't been able to eat much either... its AWFUL.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh poor Molly...I'd be so sad if I couldn't eat..it's my only pleasure at the mo'. Do you just feel like there's no room? I've had spells of feeling like that to be honest.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly so Kit. It was really bad last night for some reason. My ribs are constantly sire and breathing.g has become a bit more difficult... waa waa eh? Can't wait for my appointment on Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis not pleasant eh? It depends on baby's position and for the longest time Li'l Yellow was up high - indigestion central :wacko: and really uncomfortable to eat. Hope it eases :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope this eases too! This girls never did this to me. Boys are mean. *pout*


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well I am at a 36 so it more than doubled but the doctor said he is still not happy. He likes to see it go from like a 50 to 100 n I went from a 10 to 36 so its just a waiting game. He said it can turn out to be a great pregnancy and the delay in hormone could be because the genetic testing it removed a cell and that can cause this to happen as well. So Friday we shall see what happens. Cross your fingers for me.

Oh addie - you know you have every single turtles fingers crossed BIG TIME!!!

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Still here ladies......sorry to disappoint :blush:
> 
> I just know this isn't the real deal just yet because a hot bath made it stop earlier...same as lying down will too :shrug: Can't say I'm not getting to practice my breathing though :thumbup: It's like having really awful period cramping :nope:
> 
> You know, with all this practicing... you may just go to sleep tonight and have a dream that you are in labour then wake at 4am to a screaming newborn in your bed. Wouldn't that be the way to go? Sleep labour... :-k Kind of like a bear...Click to expand...

Ooooo, I like it! Yes please :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Finally caught up! Beautiful bumps... and ferning ladies. :thumbup:
> 
> Kit, I got your turtle mail last night :cloud9: I'm unable to post pics just yet but I nuv it and you are so sweet. I teared. :hugs:
> 
> You're so welcome - you know you had to have that! :hugs:Click to expand...

It's loverly. :hugs: I told my OH that I can't put on my keys (it'll get scratched and scuffed) and he agreed fully. We are trying the decide exactly where to put it though. :-k I told him last night that you need to hurry up and have your bebe so I know what gifts I can send him/her on top of your gift. :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly my heartburn has been awful! But mainly at night, I was almost in tears because of it the other day! Boys are mean lol x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly my heartburn has been awful! But mainly at night, I was almost in tears because of it the other day! Boys are mean lol x

It's rotten! I woke up in the middle of the night... 2 nights ago, choking on my own :sick:. I barely made it to the loo. It was so gross and awful.

Re: heartburn, I sleep with a bottle of tums at my bedside.


----------



## mummyApril

I totally know the feeling I hope it eases soon Molly mine isn't too bad tonight (fingers crossed) 
Anyway I'm in bed ready for sleepies goodnight all and Kit hoping your pains become regular for you xx


----------



## Mollykins

Night April. Hope you have a restful sleep. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

So many turts online and no one is saying anything...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls...
Fanks again for good wishes. I refrained from commenting on my way round as I had more than 20 pages to catch up on :shock:. Leeds was lovely, turns out that my bosses are arseholes but it's common knowledge so I can live with that. If I have people to gripe with :haha: had a company lunch and got to know my main colleague, who sits next to me, some more. 

sezi fanks for missing me, I loved the photos and echo B's comments it's a refreshing change to see pictures that are natural to kids. Hope you had a great day off. I'm struggling to register iykwim :winkwink:? Will do it on lunch tomorrow or when I get my laptop out again! 

Cassie your scan is great! Glad everything's fine & Dave does sound a sweetie. Have you had soup? I read the thread when I joined about 20th November ish :shrug: I was dead shy and debated 'joining' for ages! But it's well cool, it's the *only* thread I come on now. 

crunch & Lissy loving you pots :cloud9:... Hope you're good


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie- Glad you enjoyed Leeds but sorry your bosses are poofucky.


----------



## Essie

Jaynie - Glad you had a good day in Leeds, and got to know your main coworker. Sucks that your bosses are wankers but as long as everyone else is okay :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm sleepy was awake at 5am so I'm off to sleepyland someone txt or bbm if all goes well for kit in the night

Addie that sounds good for friday hopefully its 2 and that's why its like this 

Night lovelys x


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone notice Kit scootering off without saying goodnight? ... :-=


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> I'm sleepy was awake at 5am so I'm off to sleepyland someone txt or bbm if all goes well for kit in the night
> 
> Addie that sounds good for friday hopefully its 2 and that's why its like this
> 
> Night lovelys x

Sleep well lovey. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night Hayley :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I was only phone so was unable to do complicated colours for long and didn't wanna just stop with them :haha:

kit my sympathies with you can't get over how uncomfortable you are :sad2: you are doing great.. Hope you enjoyed your shopping and subsequent new phone day. I love new phone day 

 B is that really your holiday? You were lying about everything else and I didn't actually believe it was the holiday :shrug:... I don't mind waiting for the turtle :cloud9: I'm excited for this. 

Molly & April sorry you's are so uncomfortable... Must be those boys... :nope: hope you pick up soon. 

essie :hi: emandi hope you had a good time with family. :hi: Clare.. Hope you have had all good days :kiss:... My phone may die :sad2: in which case it may well be later I get back on... But kit! O my, I'll have to save battery to keep it alive... 

Addie - I don't understand your doctor! It's tripled, what's his problem. I think it's good news really. Although I understand *your* caution :hugs: & dust!

Trin :yipee: :wohoo: congrats in digi :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Hayley... I'll pm my address or have I done it?? 

:sleep: my loverrrrrr


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I was only phone so was unable to do complicated colours for long and didn't wanna just stop with them :haha:
> 
> kit my sympathies with you can't get over how uncomfortable you are :sad2: you are doing great.. Hope you enjoyed your shopping and subsequent new phone day. I love new phone day
> 
> B is that really your holiday? You were lying about everything else and I didn't actually believe it was the holiday :shrug:... I don't mind waiting for the turtle :cloud9: I'm excited for this.
> 
> Molly & April sorry you's are so uncomfortable... Must be those boys... :nope: hope you pick up soon.
> 
> essie :hi: emandi hope you had a good time with family. :hi: Clare.. Hope you have had all good days :kiss:... My phone may die :sad2: in which case it may well be later I get back on... But kit! O my, I'll have to save battery to keep it alive...
> 
> Addie - I don't understand your doctor! It's tripled, what's his problem. I think it's good news really. Although I understand *your* caution :hugs: & dust!
> 
> Trin :yipee: :wohoo: congrats in digi :hugs:

I know he kept saying he didnt have any other choice in embryo at the time and it wasnt the strongest one and lets be cautious since numbers are low. They said but this can still turn out to be a great pregnancy!!! I can ever just enjoy being pregnant..So frustrating hopefully he likes my numbers Friday so I can go away this weekend for that wedding and be happy. Your rt it more than doubled so why is he so pooey???


----------



## addie25

I have not been hungry lately. That is not like me at all. Maybe its from being pregnant maybe its from being sad about the unknown but I went out and got lots of healthy foods for my baby to help him/her them keep being sticky. I am forcing myself to eat an apple with peanut butter and then I will make a chicken for dinner!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im sure im too big for 22 weeks :(
 



Attached Files:







22wk.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

You are not 2 big you look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

babyhopes2010 said:


> im sure im too big for 22 weeks :(

dont be silly! you have a perfect bump! not too big at all its beeyootiful :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv put on 14lbs!! :(


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> iv put on 14lbs!! :(

Oh 14 pounds is not 2 much. You are supposed to gain 25-30


----------



## x-ginge-x

babyhopes2010 said:


> iv put on 14lbs!! :(

your pregnant of course you have, if your worrying with a gorgeous bump like that then god help me!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Look at bthe difference! omg what will i be like at lets say 30/40 weeks :shock:

i dont look overly huge in the pics but i am im in size 20 now :(

and i cant stop eating! Im starving all the time :haha:
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0









22wk.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happen and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen.


----------



## Mollykins

Sweetness, you look perfecto! Here I am at 22 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!

:hugs: i hope it stops soon :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

see your perfect and im a size 18 before i get pregnant god help me at 22 weeks where you are!


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!
> 
> :hugs: i hope it stops soon :(Click to expand...

Is this how a MC starts or does it go straight to just bleeding red and a lot of it??


----------



## Mollykins

Look what you've started Clare... progression pics from me...

Weeks 8,12,16,20, and 24.
 



Attached Files:







8wks.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3









12weeks.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 1









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 1









24 weeks2.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Sweetness, you look perfecto! Here I am at 22 weeks...

OOO Love your bump as well!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Essie

Lovely bumps ladies :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Look what you've started Clare... progression pics from me...
> 
> Weeks 8,12,16,20, and 24.

OOOOO YAY HOW CUTE I LOVEEEEEEE THESE PICS!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

28 weeks and nearly 32. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0160.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0271.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Look what you've started Clare... progression pics from me...
> 
> Weeks 8,12,16,20, and 24.

Is that a cat in the sink!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAH mine does that as well!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Look what you've started Clare... progression pics from me...
> 
> Weeks 8,12,16,20, and 24.
> 
> Is that a cat in the sink!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAH mine does that as well!!!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: It absolutely was.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> 28 weeks and nearly 32. :)

I WANT A CUTE BUMP!!! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 28 weeks and nearly 32. :)
> 
> I WANT A CUTE BUMP!!! :hissy:Click to expand...

It's coming love. :hugs: you already succeeded at the hard part... you are pregnant. :dance:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 28 weeks and nearly 32. :)
> 
> I WANT A CUTE BUMP!!! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> It's coming love. :hugs: you already succeeded at the hard part... you are pregnant. :dance:Click to expand...

I know I just want to be in the clear and enjoy this. Then have to wait til 12 weeks to be 100% in the clear to make sure baby is healthy. He/she/ they are I am sure but we still have to double check. And that test has a risk of a MC very small but if I am starting of rocky I am nervous for it.


----------



## Sarachka

Kit just texted me ...























































she's managed to lock herself out of BNB lol, :rofl:she says she'll be back tomorrow


----------



## addie25

is she having the baby is she having the baby??????????


sarachka said:


> kit just texted me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's managed to lock herself out of bnb lol, :rofl:she says she'll be back tomorrow


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG how embarrassing was that:blush: DH and I had _*completely forgotten*_ that his cousin was coming over, 'twas lovely but we were so unprepared, dressed like peasants and we had to magic things from nowhere as though we'd remembered she was coming:blush::blush::blush: She's so lovely too! But we pulled forces and I produced a dish of olives stuffed with anchovies and DH a bottle of rosé but it was a close shave:blush:


----------



## addie25

oooo I didn't see the bottom part. LOL she locked herself out.


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! I go watch a movie and you turtles CHATANDCHATANDCHATANDCHAT!!!!!! Seeing as Bethany HASN"T ANSWERED MY BBM I'm guessing Kit has not popped. Now I can catch up


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!
> 
> :hugs: i hope it stops soon :(Click to expand...
> 
> Is this how a MC starts or does it go straight to just bleeding red and a lot of it??Click to expand...

I've had 3 mc's and they started with browny blood and quite quickly (a day or 2 later) went to red...but I've not had IVF so I'm still hoping this is normal in IVF:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Kit just texted me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's managed to lock herself out of BNB lol, :rofl:she says she'll be back tomorrow

Sadistic wench! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> OMG! I go watch a movie and you turtles CHATANDCHATANDCHATANDCHAT!!!!!! Seeing as Bethany HASN"T ANSWERED MY BBM I'm guessing Kit has not popped. Now I can catch up

It was terrible Trin! I saw my red light flashing yonder but was engaged in polite French conversation:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Well done B! Pulling a dinner together quick smart like that! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!
> 
> :hugs: i hope it stops soon :(Click to expand...
> 
> Is this how a MC starts or does it go straight to just bleeding red and a lot of it??Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 mc's and they started with browny blood and quite quickly (a day or 2 later) went to red...but I've not had IVF so I'm still hoping this is normal in IVF:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so. I have spoken to women who had your experience and women who had brown blood the entire pregnancy and was fine. So I prayyyyyy this is fine.


----------



## Mollykins

Taken just now... 32 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0296.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-ginge-x

B download the whoisit app from appworld and set your colours my OHs led flashes purple for me :D


----------



## Mollykins

My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Well done B! Pulling a dinner together quick smart like that! :thumbup:

You're too nice! You should be saying 'Naughty B, forgetting your family commitments':blush: But DH had forgotten too! When the doorbell rang at 9pm we were like :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> B download the whoisit app from appworld and set your colours my OHs led flashes purple for me :D

That's cool!


----------



## addie25

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Mollykins said:


> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> B download the whoisit app from appworld and set your colours my OHs led flashes purple for me :D

OMG! I MUST have purple flash!! What whotsit? Flashing Whotsits App?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well done B! Pulling a dinner together quick smart like that! :thumbup:
> 
> You're too nice! You should be saying 'Naughty B, forgetting your family commitments':blush: But DH had forgotten too! When the doorbell rang at 9pm we were like :argh:Click to expand...

Not I! We forget things sometimes... just have roll with it and you did swimmingly. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> *Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry i was going to come straight on here after the ultra sound but i fell asleep!
> 
> Soo....went for an ultrasound! she saw a heartbeat which she said was healthy but she did say we are back week im only 6 weeks pregnant cos of my irregular period! so me and Trin are really close ! Anyway i did manager to get some pictures of my little baba! (or should i say dot!) but i am really happy!
> 
> Im just going to catch up on the post now!
> 
> Sending my love girlies!*

Cassie I am SOOOOOO happy for you :hugs: And we're 1 day apart :thumbup: When I confirm a heartbeat next week, we can be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> B download the whoisit app from appworld and set your colours my OHs led flashes purple for me :D
> 
> OMG! I MUST have purple flash!! What whotsit? Flashing Whotsits App?Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka! You are rather sadistic but I just knew it was something trivial.

B what a palava! You did well my guests don't expect food or drink - they're well trained :awww: you asked on topic stuff. I have had continual highs on my cbfm due to button-y pressing times and perhaps some :grr: we've fell out and I haven't fed it today I'll see if it chooses to cooperate now :gun:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:Click to expand...

Laugh it up my girl... you are going to be there soon too!


----------



## x-ginge-x

its called 'Who Is It?' and its a completely free app and you get 10 colour slots to fill :D


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laugh it up my girl... you are going to be there soon too!Click to expand...

LOL I have a D cup now so I am scared to see where I will go!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!
> 
> :hugs: i hope it stops soon :(Click to expand...
> 
> Is this how a MC starts or does it go straight to just bleeding red and a lot of it??Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 mc's and they started with browny blood and quite quickly (a day or 2 later) went to red...but I've not had IVF so I'm still hoping this is normal in IVF:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I have spoken to women who had your experience and women who had brown blood the entire pregnancy and was fine. So I prayyyyyy this is fine.Click to expand...

Here's an example for you...while pregnant with me my mum bled each month when she was due for her period, and each month she was hospitalised for bed rest and surveillance during the monthly bleeding.:shrug: God I was awkward. I really hope it works out ok for you:hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!
> 
> :hugs: i hope it stops soon :(Click to expand...
> 
> Is this how a MC starts or does it go straight to just bleeding red and a lot of it??Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 mc's and they started with browny blood and quite quickly (a day or 2 later) went to red...but I've not had IVF so I'm still hoping this is normal in IVF:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I have spoken to women who had your experience and women who had brown blood the entire pregnancy and was fine. So I prayyyyyy this is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's an example for you...while pregnant with me my mum bled each month when she was due for her period, and each month she was hospitalised for bed rest and surveillance during the monthly bleeding.:shrug: God I was awkward. I really hope it works out ok for you:hugs:Click to expand...

Some people bleed every month and do not know they are pregnant like on that show :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!
> 
> :hugs: i hope it stops soon :(Click to expand...
> 
> Is this how a MC starts or does it go straight to just bleeding red and a lot of it??Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 mc's and they started with browny blood and quite quickly (a day or 2 later) went to red...but I've not had IVF so I'm still hoping this is normal in IVF:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I have spoken to women who had your experience and women who had brown blood the entire pregnancy and was fine. So I prayyyyyy this is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's an example for you...while pregnant with me my mum bled each month when she was due for her period, and each month she was hospitalised for bed rest and surveillance during the monthly bleeding.:shrug: God I was awkward. I really hope it works out ok for you:hugs:Click to expand...

^^^^^^^ wonders why shes having issues :haha::haha::haha::haha: kidding B :hugs: you will get ur bubba this month i sure :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> its called 'Who Is It?' and its a completely free app and you get 10 colour slots to fill :D

Thanks Ginge:thumbup: Will do that in bed tonight! Not stressing over Emily production just yet as you can see, would rather sort out my flashing light colour:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo, scary moment. I was sitting down, completely content, talking with the girls and *woosh* I very nearly passed out. It was quick too! My word. I picked up my phone and called OH that way if I did lose consciousness, he'd know and all that. Why would I pass out if I was just sitting and relaxed? I thought that always happened when you were moving or stood up too quickly. :shrug:

I took that moments after the feeling passed to brush up with the girls what they should do should Mommy just, "fall asleep really fast". :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Dinner time cervical mucous showing some early ferning:thumbup:

I love that the Munkie lab is open again :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Ooo, scary moment. I was sitting down, completely content, talking with the girls and *woosh* I very nearly passed out. It was quick too! My word. I picked up my phone and called OH that way if I did lose consciousness, he'd know and all that. Why would I pass out if I was just sitting and relaxed? I thought that always happened when you were moving or stood up too quickly. :shrug:
> 
> I took that moments after the feeling passed to brush up with the girls what they should do should Mommy just, "fall asleep really fast". :haha:

OH my I am glad you are ok. 

LOL funny you had a chat with the girls. :haha:

Do you feel ok now?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ..I'm here, I'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:
> 
> Should I bbm Trin? I promised her I would if she wasn't online and something happened! I think I'd better....Click to expand...

I was in the theatre and Harry Potter had just started when my phone went off (silently) it was on because I couldn't not know if Kit started to pop ....and of course I am on call for someone too :haha: I think I drove everyone nuts checking my phone every few minutes


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!
> 
> :hugs: i hope it stops soon :(Click to expand...
> 
> Is this how a MC starts or does it go straight to just bleeding red and a lot of it??Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 mc's and they started with browny blood and quite quickly (a day or 2 later) went to red...but I've not had IVF so I'm still hoping this is normal in IVF:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I have spoken to women who had your experience and women who had brown blood the entire pregnancy and was fine. So I prayyyyyy this is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's an example for you...while pregnant with me my mum bled each month when she was due for her period, and each month she was hospitalised for bed rest and surveillance during the monthly bleeding.:shrug: God I was awkward. I really hope it works out ok for you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^ wonders why shes having issues :haha::haha::haha::haha: kidding B :hugs: you will get ur bubba this month i sure :happydance:Click to expand...

It's hard for us Chimpanzees Ginge:shrug: Have some pity. They're really tough when it comes to Social security and Health cover etc for primates. It's only because I'm married (and my mother before me) to a human that we come even near to the social benefits that you Homo Erecti have:shrug: And the ovulatory and gestational patterns are quite different in the primate world and I really do my best to fit in with you guys but sometimes you gotta just remind yourselves I'm a hairy tree swinging banana eating cycling Monkey:shrug:


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ..i'm here, i'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:
> 
> should i bbm trin? I promised her i would if she wasn't online and something happened! I think i'd better....Click to expand...
> 
> i was in the theatre and harry potter had just started when my phone went off (silently) it was on because i couldn't not know if kit started to pop ....and of course i am on call for someone too :haha: I think i drove everyone nuts checking my phone every few minutesClick to expand...

you saw harry potter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What did you think it comes out friday here but i am waiting till next week bc all the kids will be going friday and will drive me nuts!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, am I weird that I actually think these would be really cool on canvas? If the answer is yes....then....well, you look at them all the time ergo you are weirder :)
> 
> I think they'd be beautiful on canvas! When I see them I think "Wow! I have The Moon in my vagina:cloud9:"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG! That turned into coughing and gagging :rofl:

Gives new meaning to the phrase "to moon someone":haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> More brown blood MY GOD if I am going to loose the baby I just want it to happy and not drag out. I hope I do not loose the baby but it is going to happen just happen!!
> 
> :hugs: i hope it stops soon :(Click to expand...
> 
> Is this how a MC starts or does it go straight to just bleeding red and a lot of it??Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 mc's and they started with browny blood and quite quickly (a day or 2 later) went to red...but I've not had IVF so I'm still hoping this is normal in IVF:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I have spoken to women who had your experience and women who had brown blood the entire pregnancy and was fine. So I prayyyyyy this is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's an example for you...while pregnant with me my mum bled each month when she was due for her period, and each month she was hospitalised for bed rest and surveillance during the monthly bleeding.:shrug: God I was awkward. I really hope it works out ok for you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^ wonders why shes having issues :haha::haha::haha::haha: kidding B :hugs: you will get ur bubba this month i sure :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard for us Chimpanzees Ginge:shrug: Have some pity. They're really tough when it comes to Social security and Health cover etc for primates. It's only because I'm married (and my mother before me) to a human that we come even near to the social benefits that you Homo Erecti have:shrug: And the ovulatory and gestational patterns are quite different in the primate world and I really do my best to fit in with you guys but sometimes you gotta just remind yourselves I'm a hairy tree swinging banana eating cycling Monkey:shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, scary moment. I was sitting down, completely content, talking with the girls and *woosh* I very nearly passed out. It was quick too! My word. I picked up my phone and called OH that way if I did lose consciousness, he'd know and all that. Why would I pass out if I was just sitting and relaxed? I thought that always happened when you were moving or stood up too quickly. :shrug:
> 
> I took that moments after the feeling passed to brush up with the girls what they should do should Mommy just, "fall asleep really fast". :haha:
> 
> OH my I am glad you are ok.
> 
> LOL funny you had a chat with the girls. :haha:
> 
> Do you feel ok now?Click to expand...

I still feel a bit off to be honest. Like I'm on egg shells? I'm afraid one wrong move will have me out. I'm completely confused by all the happenings my body's been having this last week. In a way, I'm looking forward to my OB appointment on Friday but I'm afraid she'll think I'm nutty if I express worry over all these little things. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Taken just now... 32 weeks.

Your bump looks fabbo Molly!:cloud9: Funnily enough my bump always made my A cups look like D cups! Inverse proportionality!


----------



## Mollykins

My turtle gift from Kit. :cloud9: I nuv it. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0293.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- How was it? The movie, I mean.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:

That's one of my favourite parts of pregnancy :haha: Tho at the moment I'm at the OMGmybreatscouldtakeovertheworld stage


----------



## addie25

mollykins said:


> my turtle gift from kit. :cloud9: I nuv it. :kiss:

oooo how lovely!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:
> 
> That's one of my favourite parts of pregnancy :haha: Tho at the moment I'm at the OMGmybreatscouldtakeovertheworld stageClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## addie25

You are NOT nutty. You should always ask your doctor when you have a worry. I do not care what they think of me when I ask questions. I didn't tell my doc about the brown blood I want to wait till my news on Friday and then tell him if my numbers are good. If they are bad I will tell him as well and I am sure what he will say to that. But if they are good I would like to know why I am getting this.


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:
> 
> That's one of my favourite parts of pregnancy :haha: Tho at the moment I'm at the OMGmybreatscouldtakeovertheworld stageClick to expand...

HAH I THINK I WILL LOOK LIKE A CIRCUS FREAK BC I AM ALREADY A D CUP. :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ..i'm here, i'm here....but oh boy..these early labour pains are bloomin' painful at times :wacko:
> 
> should i bbm trin? I promised her i would if she wasn't online and something happened! I think i'd better....Click to expand...
> 
> i was in the theatre and harry potter had just started when my phone went off (silently) it was on because i couldn't not know if kit started to pop ....and of course i am on call for someone too :haha: I think i drove everyone nuts checking my phone every few minutesClick to expand...
> 
> you saw harry potter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What did you think it comes out friday here but i am waiting till next week bc all the kids will be going friday and will drive me nuts!!!Click to expand...

It was excellent. No kids because you had to prebook and kids just don't think that far ahead :shrug:

And I saw this trailer and HAD to laugh and think of you all

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAg-6UCKrs4


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I was only phone so was unable to do complicated colours for long and didn't wanna just stop with them :haha:
> 
> kit my sympathies with you can't get over how uncomfortable you are :sad2: you are doing great.. Hope you enjoyed your shopping and subsequent new phone day. I love new phone day
> 
> B is that really your holiday? You were lying about everything else and I didn't actually believe it was the holiday :shrug:... I don't mind waiting for the turtle :cloud9: I'm excited for this.
> 
> Molly & April sorry you's are so uncomfortable... Must be those boys... :nope: hope you pick up soon.
> 
> essie :hi: emandi hope you had a good time with family. :hi: Clare.. Hope you have had all good days :kiss:... My phone may die :sad2: in which case it may well be later I get back on... But kit! O my, I'll have to save battery to keep it alive...
> 
> Addie - I don't understand your doctor! It's tripled, what's his problem. I think it's good news really. Although I understand *your* caution :hugs: & dust!
> 
> Trin :yipee: :wohoo: congrats in digi :hugs:

Hi Jaynie Jetsetter :hi: Oh dear I didn't mean to lie to the point of confuddlement!! But yes there are waterslides where I'm going on holiday, and I see the momentary flash of envy in your eyes:haha: Grown women love waterslides:shrug:

Well just to reassure ALL you turtles I'll probably only go down them....say... 65434323245566 a day!!!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:
> 
> That's one of my favourite parts of pregnancy :haha: Tho at the moment I'm at the OMGmybreatscouldtakeovertheworld stageClick to expand...
> 
> HAH I THINK I WILL LOOK LIKE A CIRCUS FREAK BC I AM ALREADY A D CUP. :shrug:Click to expand...

I started this pregnancy at a DD. :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, scary moment. I was sitting down, completely content, talking with the girls and *woosh* I very nearly passed out. It was quick too! My word. I picked up my phone and called OH that way if I did lose consciousness, he'd know and all that. Why would I pass out if I was just sitting and relaxed? I thought that always happened when you were moving or stood up too quickly. :shrug:
> 
> I took that moments after the feeling passed to brush up with the girls what they should do should Mommy just, "fall asleep really fast". :haha:
> 
> OH my I am glad you are ok.
> 
> LOL funny you had a chat with the girls. :haha:
> 
> Do you feel ok now?Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel a bit off to be honest. Like I'm on egg shells? I'm afraid one wrong move will have me out. I'm completely confused by all the happenings my body's been having this last week. In a way, I'm looking forward to my OB appointment on Friday but I'm afraid she'll think I'm nutty if I express worry over all these little things. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'd definitely tell her. I would be very upset if something happened to one of my patients because she felt she couldn't tell me what was going on

Have you checked your blood glucose?


----------



## Mollykins

hollymonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> i was only phone so was unable to do complicated colours for long and didn't wanna just stop with them :haha:
> 
> kit my sympathies with you can't get over how uncomfortable you are :sad2: You are doing great.. Hope you enjoyed your shopping and subsequent new phone day. I love new phone day
> 
> b is that really your holiday? You were lying about everything else and i didn't actually believe it was the holiday :shrug:... I don't mind waiting for the turtle :cloud9: I'm excited for this.
> 
> molly & april sorry you's are so uncomfortable... Must be those boys... :nope: Hope you pick up soon.
> 
> essie :hi: Emandi hope you had a good time with family. :hi: Clare.. Hope you have had all good days :kiss:... My phone may die :sad2: In which case it may well be later i get back on... But kit! O my, i'll have to save battery to keep it alive...
> 
> addie - i don't understand your doctor! It's tripled, what's his problem. I think it's good news really. Although i understand *your* caution :hugs: & dust!
> 
> trin :yipee: :wohoo: Congrats in digi :hugs:
> 
> hi jaynie jetsetter :hi: Oh dear i didn't mean to lie to the point of confuddlement!! But yes there are waterslides where i'm going on holiday, and i see the momentary flash of envy in your eyes:haha: Grown women love waterslides:shrug:
> 
> Well just to reassure all you turtles i'll probably only go down them....say... 65434323245566 a day!!!!:devil::devil::devil:Click to expand...

jealous!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> My turtle gift from Kit. :cloud9: I nuv it. :kiss:

We match :friends:


----------



## addie25

Is us Turtles!!! 

R u allowed 2 sleep on ur rt side in early pregnancy?


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:
> 
> That's one of my favourite parts of pregnancy :haha: Tho at the moment I'm at the OMGmybreatscouldtakeovertheworld stageClick to expand...
> 
> HAH I THINK I WILL LOOK LIKE A CIRCUS FREAK BC I AM ALREADY A D CUP. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm usually a DD or E so yep, circus freak is about right...not that DH minds :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I was only phone so was unable to do complicated colours for long and didn't wanna just stop with them :haha:
> 
> kit my sympathies with you can't get over how uncomfortable you are :sad2: you are doing great.. Hope you enjoyed your shopping and subsequent new phone day. I love new phone day
> 
> B is that really your holiday? You were lying about everything else and I didn't actually believe it was the holiday :shrug:... I don't mind waiting for the turtle :cloud9: I'm excited for this.
> 
> Molly & April sorry you's are so uncomfortable... Must be those boys... :nope: hope you pick up soon.
> 
> essie :hi: emandi hope you had a good time with family. :hi: Clare.. Hope you have had all good days :kiss:... My phone may die :sad2: in which case it may well be later I get back on... But kit! O my, I'll have to save battery to keep it alive...
> 
> Addie - I don't understand your doctor! It's tripled, what's his problem. I think it's good news really. Although I understand *your* caution :hugs: & dust!
> 
> Trin :yipee: :wohoo: congrats in digi :hugs:
> 
> Hi Jaynie Jetsetter :hi: Oh dear I didn't mean to lie to the point of confuddlement!! But yes there are waterslides where I'm going on holiday, and I see the momentary flash of envy in your eyes:haha: Grown women love waterslides:shrug:
> 
> Well just to reassure ALL you turtles I'll probably only go down them....say... 65434323245566 a day!!!!:devil::devil::devil:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you crack me up!!!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My bump makes my E cups look like B cups. :nope:
> 
> That's one of my favourite parts of pregnancy :haha: Tho at the moment I'm at the OMGmybreatscouldtakeovertheworld stageClick to expand...
> 
> HAH I THINK I WILL LOOK LIKE A CIRCUS FREAK BC I AM ALREADY A D CUP. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm usually a DD or E so yep, circus freak is about right...not that DH minds :haha:Click to expand...

AHAHHAHAH yes im sure he enjoys the :holly:


----------



## TrinityMom

We went out for half price (vegetarian) sushi before the movie but clearly it all disappeared very fast because when I got home I was starverating! Just ate some leftover lentil lasagne :cloud9:

I meant to say lovely bumpage preggy turtles :cloud9::thumbup:

And now I must be off to beddy-byes
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> My turtle gift from Kit. :cloud9: I nuv it. :kiss:

That's beautiful Mollz:cloud9: But you know you are the founder of the Turtle Thread. I was thinking about this, when considering the first destination of Monsieur le Turtle when he's finished, well he has to go to you first and you inaugurate his travels:shrug: 'Tis obvious:shrug: 


Thankyou Molly, on this eve of Bastille Day, for helping me find my turtle friends:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, scary moment. I was sitting down, completely content, talking with the girls and *woosh* I very nearly passed out. It was quick too! My word. I picked up my phone and called OH that way if I did lose consciousness, he'd know and all that. Why would I pass out if I was just sitting and relaxed? I thought that always happened when you were moving or stood up too quickly. :shrug:
> 
> I took that moments after the feeling passed to brush up with the girls what they should do should Mommy just, "fall asleep really fast". :haha:
> 
> OH my I am glad you are ok.
> 
> LOL funny you had a chat with the girls. :haha:
> 
> Do you feel ok now?Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel a bit off to be honest. Like I'm on egg shells? I'm afraid one wrong move will have me out. I'm completely confused by all the happenings my body's been having this last week. In a way, I'm looking forward to my OB appointment on Friday but I'm afraid she'll think I'm nutty if I express worry over all these little things. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd definitely tell her. I would be very upset if something happened to one of my patients because she felt she couldn't tell me what was going on
> 
> Have you checked your blood glucose?Click to expand...

I can see your point... so here... run by you first. In the last week I've had swelling, most of it has been in the legs and feet (the kind where you push down and it leaves the indent?), severe nausea (vomiting once in the night), right hand swelled up one evening but I attributed it to the heat, occasional headaches, this near fainting spell, occasional full body tingling, sore ribs (blaming a big baby on that), and difficulty breathing sometimes (also blaming baby :haha:). All of it seems normal as far as pregnancy symptoms go but pretty much all of them are new as of this last week. Oh and I'm taking my iron pills and my current (as of 1 minute ago) glucose was 133 but I ate about an hour and a half ago.


----------



## addie25

:sleep: Well.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My turtle gift from Kit. :cloud9: I nuv it. :kiss:
> 
> That's beautiful Mollz:cloud9: But you know you are the founder of the Turtle Thread. I was thinking about this, when considering the first destination of Monsieur le Turtle when he's finished, well he has to go to you first and you inaugurate his travels:shrug: 'Tis obvious:shrug:
> 
> 
> Thankyou Molly, on this eve of Bastille Day, for helping me find my turtle friends:cry:Click to expand...

Awww. :cry: That is the sweetest... I nuv you guys. :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

say these fast :haha:

One-one was a race horse. Two-two was one too. One-one won one race. Two-two won one too.

How can a clam cram in a clean cream can

I'm not a pheasant plucker i'm a pheasant pluckers mate i'm only plucking pheasants cause the pheasant pluckers late

Send toast to ten tense stout saints' ten tall tents.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My turtle gift from Kit. :cloud9: I nuv it. :kiss:
> 
> We match :friends:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> say these fast :haha:
> 
> One-one was a race horse. Two-two was one too. One-one won one race. Two-two won one too.
> 
> How can a clam cram in a clean cream can
> 
> I'm not a pheasant plucker i'm a pheasant pluckers mate i'm only plucking pheasants cause the pheasant pluckers late
> 
> Send toast to ten tense stout saints' ten tall tents.

I did OKAY until I hit the pheasant plucker... it came out, "I am not a pheasant phucker." :rofl:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> say these fast :haha:
> 
> One-one was a race horse. Two-two was one too. One-one won one race. Two-two won one too.
> 
> How can a clam cram in a clean cream can
> 
> I'm not a pheasant plucker i'm a pheasant pluckers mate i'm only plucking pheasants cause the pheasant pluckers late
> 
> Send toast to ten tense stout saints' ten tall tents.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> say these fast :haha:
> 
> One-one was a race horse. Two-two was one too. One-one won one race. Two-two won one too.
> 
> How can a clam cram in a clean cream can
> 
> I'm not a pheasant plucker i'm a pheasant pluckers mate i'm only plucking pheasants cause the pheasant pluckers late
> 
> Send toast to ten tense stout saints' ten tall tents.

I can't seem to get past the fuckking pheasants stage!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That last one's a real bugggger!!!!

I can do it if I say it all slow and posh!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Maybe Kit should try these to start her labour :rofl: I have tears streaming down my face from laughing :haha: :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> say these fast :haha:
> 
> One-one was a race horse. Two-two was one too. One-one won one race. Two-two won one too.
> 
> How can a clam cram in a clean cream can
> 
> I'm not a pheasant plucker i'm a pheasant pluckers mate i'm only plucking pheasants cause the pheasant pluckers late
> 
> Send toast to ten tense stout saints' ten tall tents.
> 
> I did OKAY until I hit the pheasant plucker... it came out, "I am not a pheasant phucker." :rofl:Click to expand...

For me it was those fukkin pheasants!


----------



## Mollykins

Woah, you are up super late B...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got some more here :rofl:

Can you imagine an imaginary menagerie manager imagining managing an imaginary menagerie?

If one doctor doctors another doctor, does the doctor who doctors the doctor doctor the doctor the way the doctor he is doctoring doctors? Or does he doctor the doctor the way the doctor who doctors doctors?

Many an anemone sees an enemy anemone.

That bloke's back bike brake-block broke.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Woah, you are up super late B...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/feux-artifices-2748.gifIt's party night!!!! Fire works across france and tomorrow night too!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/feux-artifices-2748.gif It's the end of serious life for Le Frogs!! Until September! 'Tis Froggo Hollodays!!!:happydance: DH only has until 30th August though, but it's still cool! He's asleep and the boys are watching fireworks!


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> woah, you are up super late b...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/f%eates/feux-artifices-2748.gifit's party night!!!! Fire works across france and tomorrow night too!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/f%eates/feux-artifices-2748.gif it's the end of serious life for le frogs!! Until september! 'tis froggo hollodays!!!:happydance: Dh only has until 30th august though, but it's still cool! He's asleep and the boys are watching fireworks!Click to expand...

i love fire works!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Woah, you are up super late B...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/feux-artifices-2748.gifIt's party night!!!! Fire works across france and tomorrow night too!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/feux-artifices-2748.gif It's the end of serious life for Le Frogs!! Until September! 'Tis Froggo Hollodays!!!:happydance: DH only has until 30th August though, but it's still cool! He's asleep and the boys are watching fireworks!Click to expand...

Ahhh, I knew that. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

There's that sick feeling again. :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

That said I am going to bed now:blush: Plus tomorrow it's a LEGENDARY stage of LE TOUR DE FRANCE and a FRENCH MAN MUST WIN FOR BASTILLE DAY, they're climbing the Col Tourmalet, a biggo mountain:thumbup: Ah my such a beautious thing is Le Tour de France, the whole country is in party mode for it, it's just ze coolest zing EVER!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Ahh our friends invited us to a BBQ just now that starts at 8pm. I ate dinner already and am so tired. DH said we didn't have to go but I said ok. The entire night is going to be watching their picture slide show and videos from their honeymoon. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> That said I am going to bed now:blush: Plus tomorrow it's a LEGENDARY stage of LE TOUR DE FRANCE and a FRENCH MAN MUST WIN FOR BASTILLE DAY, they're climbing the Col Tourmalet, a biggo mountain:thumbup: Ah my such a beautious thing is Le Tour de France, the whole country is in party mode for it, it's just ze coolest zing EVER!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:sleep: Well B!!


----------



## addie25

They do not know I am pregnant so if I :sleep: during their picture show they will think I am rude :nope: But I am sooooo tired!!!


----------



## addie25

Molly if you get a chance can you change the number to 21 BFP maybe that will be good luck for a sticky bean if :baby: is on the BFP list.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Molly if you get a chance can you change the number to 21 BFP maybe that will be good luck for a sticky bean if :baby: is on the BFP list.

Oh! Right! Sorry. :blush: I forget when my lappy's working... I'll fix it just now.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly if you get a chance can you change the number to 21 BFP maybe that will be good luck for a sticky bean if :baby: is on the BFP list.
> 
> Oh! Right! Sorry. :blush: I forget when my lappy's working... I'll fix it just now.Click to expand...

LOL its ok just thinking maybe baby will be sticky if he/she is put on list. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly if you get a chance can you change the number to 21 BFP maybe that will be good luck for a sticky bean if :baby: is on the BFP list.
> 
> Oh! Right! Sorry. :blush: I forget when my lappy's working... I'll fix it just now.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL its ok just thinking maybe baby will be sticky if he/she is put on list. :shrug:Click to expand...

Absolutely. :hugs: So... I'm not sure and wouldn't want to offend but I normally put "pregnant with #...." would you like me to say that you are pregnant with #2?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good night my lovelies:kiss:xxxx 

Vive le sport! Vive la France! Vive L'Angleterre! Vive' L'Amerique! Vive L'Afrique du sud! Vive Essex! Vive Les Tortues d'eau! Surtout les tortues fertiles/enceinte comme nous!!! 



https://blog.boatechnology.com/wp-content/uploads/10-RTR2GES2-happy-bastille-day-300x200.jpg


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly if you get a chance can you change the number to 21 BFP maybe that will be good luck for a sticky bean if :baby: is on the BFP list.
> 
> Oh! Right! Sorry. :blush: I forget when my lappy's working... I'll fix it just now.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL its ok just thinking maybe baby will be sticky if he/she is put on list. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. :hugs: So... I'm not sure and wouldn't want to offend but I normally put "pregnant with #...." would you like me to say that you are pregnant with #2?Click to expand...

LOL I like how u put bean(s) Ummmmmmm not sure bc the 1st was not a live baby :nope: So lets start fresh and not say baby 2. Thanks for asking tho. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Good night my lovelies:kiss:xxxx
> 
> Vive le sport! Vive la France! Vive L'Angleterre! Vive' L'Amerique! Vive L'Afrique du sud! Vive Essex! Vive Les Tortues d'eau! Surtout les tortues fertiles/enceinte comme nous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://blog.boatechnology.com/wp-content/uploads/10-RTR2GES2-happy-bastille-day-300x200.jpg

:haha: Sleep well B. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly if you get a chance can you change the number to 21 BFP maybe that will be good luck for a sticky bean if :baby: is on the BFP list.
> 
> Oh! Right! Sorry. :blush: I forget when my lappy's working... I'll fix it just now.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL its ok just thinking maybe baby will be sticky if he/she is put on list. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. :hugs: So... I'm not sure and wouldn't want to offend but I normally put "pregnant with #...." would you like me to say that you are pregnant with #2?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how u put bean(s) Ummmmmmm not sure bc the 1st was not a live baby :nope: So lets start fresh and not say baby 2. Thanks for asking tho. :hugs:Click to expand...

Very good. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I still have her pictures and the test stick from her. DH and I do not want to get rid of it. I will never forget her.

This time around tho this baby will be my sticky baby that I hold in my arms in 9 months. STICK BABY(s) :baby::baby:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I still have her pictures and the test stick from her. DH and I do not want to get rid of it. I will never forget her.
> 
> This time around tho this baby will be my sticky baby that I hold in my arms in 9 months. STICK BABY(s) :baby::baby:

Too right lovey. :hugs: It's probably best if you have twins... that way you will be forced to share baby holding rights with your DH every once in a while. :haha:

Also, you absolutely do not have to get rid of a thing. :flower:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I still have her pictures and the test stick from her. DH and I do not want to get rid of it. I will never forget her.
> 
> This time around tho this baby will be my sticky baby that I hold in my arms in 9 months. STICK BABY(s) :baby::baby:
> 
> Too right lovey. :hugs: It's probably best if you have twins... that way you will be forced to share baby holding rights with your DH every once in a while. :haha:
> 
> Also, you absolutely do not have to get rid of a thing. :flower:Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHHA YES THAT IS SO TRUE!!!!! THAT BABY IS GOING TO BE GLUED TO ME!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

I wish I said no to the BBQ tonight but they were so kind to me I missed their wedding for my procedure. Just hope they do not ask if I am preggers bc we are not sharing that news. They do know we did IVF since it landed on the day of their wedding and we didn't want to lie. Just hope they do not ask.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I wish I said no to the BBQ tonight but they were so kind to me I missed their wedding for my procedure. Just hope they do not ask if I am preggers bc we are not sharing that news. They do know we did IVF since it landed on the day of their wedding and we didn't want to lie. Just hope they do not ask.

You can tell them that you still have some tests and appointments to do. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

OOO THATS A GOOD IDEA I JUST ADDED 2 TURTLES TO MY FACEBOOK PAGE. IF YOU WANT TO ADD ME PM ME YOUR ADDRESS FOR FACEBOOK OR TYPE IN MY FULL NAME TO GET ME TO POP UP:happydance:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I said no to the BBQ tonight but they were so kind to me I missed their wedding for my procedure. Just hope they do not ask if I am preggers bc we are not sharing that news. They do know we did IVF since it landed on the day of their wedding and we didn't want to lie. Just hope they do not ask.
> 
> You can tell them that you still have some tests and appointments to do. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes that is a good idea!!!


----------



## addie25

Ok I am off to the BBQ. I should have taken a nap be4 going but I was so busy on BNB. Good nt turtles :hugs: Hopefully I do not wake up at 4am again and sleep in.


----------



## newbie_ttc

eye spy with my little eye a late night monkey on the thread! :yellowcard:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> eye spy with my little eye a late night monkey on the thread! :yellowcard:

B is back on???? its 2 am Missy :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Enjoy your bbq addie! i'm off to find your post about results... i knooooow they had to have called by now!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> eye spy with my little eye a late night monkey on the thread! :yellowcard:
> 
> B is back on???? its 2 am Missy :winkwink:Click to expand...


must've scared her off! :haha: i added u on fb :friends:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Enjoy your bbq addie! i'm off to find your post about results... i knooooow they had to have called by now!

Ill just tell ya quick. They said my levels went from a 10 to a 36 so u would think they would be happy that they more than doubled but they said they do not like that they are low so they want me to come back Friday. He also said I can very well have a great healthy pregnancy but just is cautious at the moment bc of numbers. I hope they jump way up Friday :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> eye spy with my little eye a late night monkey on the thread! :yellowcard:
> 
> b is back on???? Its 2 am missy :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> must've scared her off! :haha: I added u on fb :friends:Click to expand...

yayay let me go look!!!


----------



## addie25

U sure it was me??? I did not get a friend request.


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow! they more than tripled! that sounds great to me! :happydance: considering what they doc says, i'll be cautiously optimistic! lots more :dust: for friday! talk about a test in patience! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> wow! they more than tripled! that sounds great to me! :happydance: considering what they doc says, i'll be cautiously optimistic! lots more :dust: for friday! talk about a test in patience! :dohh:

The past year has been a test in patience!!!!!!!!! ahhhhh

So in the picture did u c a girl with blond hair blue eyes in a white tank bc I didn't get a request.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> U sure it was me??? I did not get a friend request.

Oh no! :dohh: whoever i added was blond and had on a white spaghetti strap tank top... *pls* tell me that is u! it looks like the pic was taken in a car?

EDIT: U scared me!! i thought i sent that request to the wrong nadine!! :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Yayay ok i got your request now!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

great! :happydance: that would have been embarrassing if i had the wrong person!


----------



## newbie_ttc

my shower needs a good scrubbing and i am trying my best to avoid it :argh:


----------



## addie25

Lol that wud have been funny!


----------



## addie25

I'm at our friends house now.I do not feel well it's so odd the more I talk the more feel like I am going to throw up???


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://images.zaazu.com/img/zip-zip-animated-animation-smiley-emoticon-000408-large.gif

no more talking for you! they might get suspicious if u start barfing all over the place! 

Where is Molly??


----------



## addie25

Ahahahah!!!!! Well these friends r smart they asked if I wanted a sausage n I said ok n then they said u can't eat that if if pregnant so I had to refuse it . I still didn't say I am not bc that's a jinx so I said we r not telling anyone if I am or not. Tricky tricky friends:shrug:I just want this baby to stick ughhhh n then share the good news with everyone.


----------



## newbie_ttc

clever friends! what kind of sausage is that?


----------



## addie25

It was turkey


----------



## newbie_ttc

*whipping out the old rubber gloves* time to tackle the shower... have fun and no barfing addie! :wave:


----------



## addie25

Haha I'll try!!


----------



## Mollykins

Just finished dinner... now sitting down with the girls to relax before their bedtime and discuss venomous animals. For some reason that's what they want to learn about tonight. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

You have some mighty tricky friends there Addie!


----------



## addie25

Sounds like an interesting topic :thumbup:
Yea they must know now n I didn't want that bc I want to make sure alls well first now and then again at 12 weeks with test to confirm healthy baby


----------



## addie25

Think I am loosing the baby I had pink blood :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Think I am loosing the baby I had pink blood :cry:

Now now. Take a breath and go lay down and relax. Remember what was said earlier... it's very possible that it is normal, it's very possible that you are losing one but not the other. Try to stay calm, okay? :hugs: Breathe.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am loosing the baby I had pink blood :cry:
> 
> Now now. Take a breath and go lay down and relax. Remember what was said earlier... it's very possible that it is normal, it's very possible that you are losing one but not the other. Try to stay calm, okay? :hugs: Breathe.Click to expand...

I know but seeing pink scared me greatly!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am loosing the baby I had pink blood :cry:
> 
> Now now. Take a breath and go lay down and relax. Remember what was said earlier... it's very possible that it is normal, it's very possible that you are losing one but not the other. Try to stay calm, okay? :hugs: Breathe.Click to expand...
> 
> I know but seeing pink scared me greatly!!Click to expand...

I *completely* understand sweets. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I hope my doctor sees me tomorrow. I want to see my levels.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I hope my doctor sees me tomorrow. I want to see my levels.

I thought your appointment was on Friday? Or is that mine? :haha: Pregnancy brain.:dohh:


----------



## addie25

It's Friday but I want to go in tomorrow and c if levels dropped.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> It's Friday but I want to go in tomorrow and c if levels dropped.

When I was pregnant with my twins, they had me coming in for bloods every 48 hours.


----------



## addie25

I would not mind that 2 much I just want to know what's going on.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I would not mind that 2 much I just want to know what's going on.

I understand that but unfortunately, there isn't much that science can tell you until a certain amount of time has passed, you know?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I would not mind that 2 much I just want to know what's going on.
> 
> I understand that but unfortunately, there isn't much that science can tell you until a certain amount of time has passed, you know?Click to expand...

Yea just want to see if levels are going up or down bc if it's not going down I'm not loosing the baby.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Can't sleep, lappy is working (for now), no turtles are on, OH isn't home, and I have a headache...

:-=


----------



## Essie

Morning!

Had a much better sleep last night. I ended up wearing some earplugs that my brother gave me as a joke when he did his best man speech at my wedding. But they helped to drown out DHs snoring and sleep babbling :thumbup:

I have midwife appointment this afternoon so we'll see what my blood pressure is doing. When i mentioned my nosebleed to my mum last night she panicked and asked if i'd told my mw, but i will make sure i mention it on the off chance it's anything negative (I don't think it is though, I think it's just a nosebleed). DH has advised me to rest and relax today and "think lowering blood pressure thoughts" so a few bits of housework and some relaxing are in order for me today. 

What are everyone elses plans for today?


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning all Angel has her school assembly today about tudors and she's mega nervous (she suffers from stage fright apparently lol) bless her I cnt wait to watch her though, Faye is going to a friends after school and Angel has a film night so neither of them will be back until 6! So I can try and get lots done, going to see if I can book a mw app too as I was in so much pain last night when baby was moving it was really taking my breathe away! I'm meant to also be having lunch with my mum but well see if she remembers :/ 

How is everyone today, Kit have you had anymore signs? Hope it doesn't feel like it is dragging too much
Jaynie I hate that you're so quiet :( I miss you! 
Hope you all have a lovely day! X


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Well, after my late late late night last night I am so much of exhausticated today and just want to :sleep:
But alas, I cannot :nope: So onward and upward and backwards to catch up:coffee: How I could do with a REAL coffee right now!


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning im going on backwards catch up jeez you can chat!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie try not to worry about your nosebleed apparently in pregnancy your membranes up your nose are more sensitive etc (or something along those lines lol) glad your seeing mw for peace of mind though :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, scary moment. I was sitting down, completely content, talking with the girls and *woosh* I very nearly passed out. It was quick too! My word. I picked up my phone and called OH that way if I did lose consciousness, he'd know and all that. Why would I pass out if I was just sitting and relaxed? I thought that always happened when you were moving or stood up too quickly. :shrug:
> 
> I took that moments after the feeling passed to brush up with the girls what they should do should Mommy just, "fall asleep really fast". :haha:
> 
> OH my I am glad you are ok.
> 
> LOL funny you had a chat with the girls. :haha:
> 
> Do you feel ok now?Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel a bit off to be honest. Like I'm on egg shells? I'm afraid one wrong move will have me out. I'm completely confused by all the happenings my body's been having this last week. In a way, I'm looking forward to my OB appointment on Friday but I'm afraid she'll think I'm nutty if I express worry over all these little things. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd definitely tell her. I would be very upset if something happened to one of my patients because she felt she couldn't tell me what was going on
> 
> Have you checked your blood glucose?Click to expand...
> 
> I can see your point... so here... run by you first. In the last week I've had swelling, most of it has been in the legs and feet (the kind where you push down and it leaves the indent?), severe nausea (vomiting once in the night), right hand swelled up one evening but I attributed it to the heat, occasional headaches, this near fainting spell, occasional full body tingling, sore ribs (blaming a big baby on that), and difficulty breathing sometimes (also blaming baby :haha:). All of it seems normal as far as pregnancy symptoms go but pretty much all of them are new as of this last week. Oh and I'm taking my iron pills and my curreer nt (as of 1 minute ago) glucose was 133 but I ate about an hour and a half ago.Click to expand...

Molly, it could all be normal pregnancy-related stuff, especially if it has been very hot, seeing as you have an appointment anyway on Friday, rather discuss it with her


----------



## mummyApril

Trin youre 6 weeks today with a sweetpea :D :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

SWEETPEA APPRECIATION
https://www.birthdaydirect.com/images/sweet-pea-dessert-plate.pnghttps://www.pinktaffydesigns.com/images/Sweet-Pea-Baby-Costume_sm.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4584694478_3024ae3592.jpg
https://www.cutest-baby-shower-ideas.com/images/sweet-pea-baby-shower-cake-21318250.jpg


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie try not to worry about your nosebleed apparently in pregnancy your membranes up your nose are more sensitive etc (or something along those lines lol) glad your seeing mw for peace of mind though :)

Thanks April. I had the appointment booked today anyway so figured I will mention it to her. I don't know why my mum panics so much, I wished i hadn't told her as soon as i said it :dohh: Nosebleeds can be related to high blood pressure but i think in this case it was just a regular old nosebleed :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have a scan booked for Thursday morning :happydance: I will be 7 weeks and hopefully it will show a pretty blueberry :haha: I decided to pay the R150 rather than have a free scan with students because if it's bad news I would rather just have one person there and not a bunch of 18 year olds


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Taken just now... 32 weeks.


:cloud9:Gorgeous Molly:thumbup:




TrinityMom said:


> SWEETPEA APPRECIATION
> https://www.birthdaydirect.com/images/sweet-pea-dessert-plate.pnghttps://www.pinktaffydesigns.com/images/Sweet-Pea-Baby-Costume_sm.jpg
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4584694478_3024ae3592.jpg
> https://www.cutest-baby-shower-ideas.com/images/sweet-pea-baby-shower-cake-21318250.jpg




TrinityMom said:


> I have a scan booked for Thursday morning :happydance: I will be 7 weeks and hopefully it will show a pretty blueberry :haha: I decided to pay the R150 rather than have a free scan with students because if it's bad news I would rather just have one person there and not a bunch of 18 year olds

yay for sweetpea:cloud9:

And yay for scan:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Kit lovely how are you today?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Kit lovely how are you today?

Good morning Hayley (and everyone else too :flower:)

I am fine thanks. I thought we might have been getting somewhere about 4am this morning when I started having lower right back pain which would come and go but now I'm up and about it's stopped! :growlmad: Looks like I might actually have to wait till Monday's induction :(

Anyway, how are you my dearest? :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

We get to see Nate today so excited i hope he has managed to move....not that his position has changed from a personal perspective but we will see at 2.30pm


----------



## new mummy2010

That's how it starts though so maybe tonight?
These bebes are just way to comfy in there !!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> We get to see Nate today so excited i hope he has managed to move....not that his position has changed from a personal perspective but we will see at 2.30pm

I will keep my fingers crossed for your little man to start playing the game :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

soo what are your plans today Kit?


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies 5 am here. So yesterday when I went to the bathroom I had pink blood and this morning brown spotting again???? I wore a pad last night Nx nothing happened. Do u think if I was going to have a MC it would have happened already?? I'm going to call my doctor at 7 and see what he has to say.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kit lovely how are you today?
> 
> Good morning Hayley (and everyone else too :flower:)
> 
> I am fine thanks. I thought we might have been getting somewhere about 4am this morning when I started having lower right back pain which would come and go but now I'm up and about it's stopped! :growlmad: Looks like I might actually have to wait till Monday's induction :(
> 
> Anyway, how are you my dearest? :kiss:Click to expand...

There're still 3 more days between now and Monday, and listening to what your body is doing, I don't think you'll make your appointment

_If_ you do have an induction, it should be fairly non-traumatic because your body is SO ready. Inductions are hard for you and baby when we try induce at 39 weeks or 40 weeks, when your body is saying it hasn't quite cooked baby and is less willing to co-operate


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> We get to see Nate today so excited i hope he has managed to move....not that his position has changed from a personal perspective but we will see at 2.30pm

Fingers crossed Hayls. If he hasn't, there's probably a reason for it, like cord being short or wrapped around a limb or something that stops him moving. They are very clever and won't put themselves in a bad position


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies 5 am here. So yesterday when I went to the bathroom I had pink blood and this morning brown spotting again???? I wore a pad last night Nx nothing happened. Do u think if I was going to have a MC it would have happened already?? I'm going to call my doctor at 7 and see what he has to say.

I think calling the doctor is the best plan. It could be anything so try not to stress until you've spoken to him


----------



## TrinityMom

SO SO SO SO stressed! The SPCA arrived at my house for an inspection while i wasn't there. And the cleaner is not there on a Thursday


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> We get to see Nate today so excited i hope he has managed to move....not that his position has changed from a personal perspective but we will see at 2.30pm
> 
> Fingers crossed Hayls. If he hasn't, there's probably a reason for it, like cord being short or wrapped around a limb or something that stops him moving. They are very clever and won't put themselves in a bad positionClick to expand...

Ahh right thought he may have been just a lazy boy hehe:winkwink:, well we will see what exactly he is upto later :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> soo what are your plans today Kit?

I don't really have any to be honest - and I'm not sure i can be bothered going out. Might just mooch around the house, do some housework etc.

What about you?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kit lovely how are you today?
> 
> Good morning Hayley (and everyone else too :flower:)
> 
> I am fine thanks. I thought we might have been getting somewhere about 4am this morning when I started having lower right back pain which would come and go but now I'm up and about it's stopped! :growlmad: Looks like I might actually have to wait till Monday's induction :(
> 
> Anyway, how are you my dearest? :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> There're still 3 more days between now and Monday, and listening to what your body is doing, I don't think you'll make your appointment
> 
> _If_ you do have an induction, it should be fairly non-traumatic because your body is SO ready. Inductions are hard for you and baby when we try induce at 39 weeks or 40 weeks, when your body is saying it hasn't quite cooked baby and is less willing to co-operateClick to expand...

Oh thanks Trin :hugs: This makes me feel stacks better. The thought of induction really sets me on edge but I suppose it's not like I'll be induced without any signs from my body that it's willing? Thank you, you li'l O:) Nuv you :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies 5 am here. So yesterday when I went to the bathroom I had pink blood and this morning brown spotting again???? I wore a pad last night Nx nothing happened. Do u think if I was going to have a MC it would have happened already?? I'm going to call my doctor at 7 and see what he has to say.
> 
> I think calling the doctor is the best plan. It could be anything so try not to stress until you've spoken to himClick to expand...

There aren't any rules for how a MC can happen under ordinary circumstances and I'd be even less unsure because of the IVF - the bottom line is you just can't jump to any conclusions until, as Trin said, you speak to your doc. Not long now :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> SO SO SO SO stressed! The SPCA arrived at my house for an inspection while i wasn't there. And the cleaner is not there on a Thursday

Eeek! So what happens? Do they produce a report on the inspection? I really hope they are fair minded about the whole thing. When I think how much you do for the furry friends I feel like they should be doing you favours rather than inspections!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Sezi!!

Thanks for keeping the ladies in the loop last night - I see you had a little fun with it :haha: Wouldn't expect anything less :thumbup:

I'm such an idiot with this new phone - it shall not defeat me!!!! :bodyb:


----------



## mummyApril

I need to talk to my mw but hav no idea what number to ring :/


----------



## lgs33

hi just wonderin can i use a opk as a hpt :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I need to talk to my mw but hav no idea what number to ring :/

Hi April - you ok?

Is your MW's number not on the front of your pregnancy notes? Or maybe just phone your health centre or wherever you normally see her?


----------



## kit_cat

lgs33 said:


> hi just wonderin can i use a opk as a hpt :wacko:

Hiya :wave: and welcome :flower:

I wouldn't recommend using an OPK as an HPT as they are designed to pick up on different chemicals and so you could not rely on the result. I'd hang fire until you get yourself a proper HPT. Good luck :)


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> SO SO SO SO stressed! The SPCA arrived at my house for an inspection while i wasn't there. And the cleaner is not there on a Thursday
> 
> Eeek! So what happens? Do they produce a report on the inspection? I really hope they are fair minded about the whole thing. When I think how much you do for the furry friends I feel like they should be doing you favours rather than inspections!Click to expand...

Why did they come to your house??


----------



## Essie

April, if you can't find a number you could try ringing your local hospital and asking to speak to the midwife on call for your area. That's what i do when I need to speak to them, then they take your number and name and the midwife phones you back.


----------



## addie25

What's going on April??


----------



## Sarachka

Hi ladies. No news from kit? You have all mattered so much last night and this morning!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit i have has a lovely bubbly bath,dried and straightend hair,moisturized and self tanned my legs, face and arms and plucked my eyebrows ready for the hosp this pm

My plasterer's have finished for the day part timers lol (they have prepped the walls ready for skimming tomorrow with a 7.45 start!!)

Just got some washing in and put Reeces bedding on now, im off to the shop to get a loaf to make me and OH a butty for lunch as he is on his way home now for appt!!


----------



## addie25

How odd. I know my doctor opens at 7 bc I go for blood work and ultrasounds at 7 but the answering mahine says they do not answer the phone till 9am??? So what are they doing behind the desk if not answering phones for the first 2 hours??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bonjour et Bon Bastille Day everyone! 

Having a lovely lurk while I survey our sausages on the barbecue. Up early and DH brought me breakfast in bed then we went out on the bikes with Holly on my mountain bike and stopped for a coffee at the château terrasse where we saw a cool fly over of 26 helicopters :thumbup: Then back home and just doing grub in the sunshine before goggleboxing all afternoon for a great mountain stage of the TDF :happydance: Then I want to go rollerblading.

ON TOPIC- I wee'd on my LAST opk in stock :cry: and it's way darker than usual at 12 dpo for me so I'm on standby, hope postie delivers the next batch tomorrow! DH launched his rocket towards my moon in the early hours of this morning so that's the first base covered :thumbup:

See you're going for the world record Kit :tease: 

Hope you're all dandy xxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a lovely day u make me sound lazy. :wacko: all I'm doing today is going to c my mom taking a walk with her and the dogs And then seeing a friend be4 Dh comes home from work.


----------



## addie25

Well doc for said 40% of women bleed durin pregnancy especially if they r not drinking a lot. I wasn't drinking a lot bc I wanted to hold my wee to take pregnancy tests :shrug: they said they won't know I'd this is a MC till my blood test results tomorrow. I called bc it turne red not pink anymore but it's not flowing out of me it was just on a tissue.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Well doc for said 40% of women bleed durin pregnancy especially if they r not drinking a lot. I wasn't drinking a lot bc I wanted to hold my wee to take pregnancy tests :shrug: they said they won't know I'd this is a MC till my blood test results tomorrow. I called bc it turne red not pink anymore but it's not flowing out of me it was just on a tissue.

Glad you got to talk to your Doc. Fingers crossed for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

lgs33 said:


> hi just wonderin can i use a opk as a hpt :wacko:

Hello there :hi: No, I'd stick to hpts for :baby: detection if I were you:thumbup:

Goodluck!:dust:


----------



## addie25

Thanks. I am going to drink a lot of water and hope it was because I dehydrated myself. My moms going to hang out for the day since doctor said to stay in bed. Makes me feel better that 40% women have red bleeding not just brown and all turns out ok bu with m low levels I'm. Bit nervous hopefuy Resting today will be good and levels will go up.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Well doc for said 40% of women bleed durin pregnancy especially if they r not drinking a lot. I wasn't drinking a lot bc I wanted to hold my wee to take pregnancy tests :shrug: they said they won't know I'd this is a MC till my blood test results tomorrow. I called bc it turne red not pink anymore but it's not flowing out of me it was just on a tissue.

Drink alot:thumbup: It's so horrible for you this suspense, and mc's are all really different so there's just no knowing:shrug: Do you have any cramping at all?


----------



## addie25

No cramps at all I just hope it was bc I have not been drinking much.


----------



## mummyApril

There's so many numbers so not sure which one to ring think I may ring clinic I go to? I don't want them to think I'm wastin time though


----------



## addie25

You should call them for any reason u feel is important. It is their job to be there for u and answer your questions.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi girls!

Kit hang in there babe! Glad Trin could impart a bit of her infinite wisdom upon u to ease your fears a bit... I learned something new too! :winkwink:

Triiiiiiiin, someone is sporting a sweet pea today! :dance: :D

Hi addie, take it easy today dear and try not to worry. Did u enjoy the rest of your bbq? i hope u managed to keep things down? Are u feeling any symptoms today?


----------



## addie25

I didn't enjoy BBQ bc I had to leave since I saw pink blood :shrug: but they were very kind and told me to feel better( I just told them my stomach was off) I will lay down all day and drink water and hopefully my levels are good tomorrow and I have no more bleeding. It's not like it's a crazy amount of blood but it is red now and some brown so makes me nervous. I am in a wedding on Sunday so I hope I am not put on bed rest. I do not think I will be but today he said to pamper myself and stay laying down


----------



## newbie_ttc

be sure to follow doctor's orders then. 40% is pretty high, sotry not to panic. big :hug: I know all this waiting and uncertainty has got to be stressful. try to keep up the PMA


----------



## addie25

Thanks I shall try. No real symptoms except I'm tired on and off and temp is up and not hungry ( and I am A big eater so that's odd for me) also i feel sick at times but have not thrown up. Symptoms for me didnt start till 6 weeks last time so if all works out I am sure they are coming!


----------



## addie25

Quiet turtles today.


----------



## addie25

My moms keeping me company and she is making fun of my poas addiction. She just goes " I have to go to the bathroom maybe ill poas" :haha: its a serious addiction nothing to laugh at!!! :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

So basically iv been getting period pains all day! Last night James was doing some shifting about from 9pm until midnight and it was painful shooting pains into my lala, and took my breathe away, when I woke this morning iv had period pains worse when I am up and about but not so bad when I'm lying down, and have pain/pressure in my bits when I'm standing, so I don't know if this warrants enough a visit to mw or hosp? But the pains do hurt when moving about walking etc x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> So basically iv been getting period pains all day! Last night James was doing some shifting about from 9pm until midnight and it was painful shooting pains into my lala, and took my breathe away, when I woke this morning iv had period pains worse when I am up and about but not so bad when I'm lying down, and have pain/pressure in my bits when I'm standing, so I don't know if this warrants enough a visit to mw or hosp? But the pains do hurt when moving about walking etc x

Sorry I have to laugh at the word lala :haha: I laughed so hard I had a pain in my ovary!!

If I were you I would go. Why be in pain when maybe its something they can help you with you know. Don't stay feeling like this call the doctor.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I didn't enjoy BBQ bc I had to leave since I saw pink blood :shrug: but they were very kind and told me to feel better( I just told them my stomach was off) I will lay down all day and drink water and hopefully my levels are good tomorrow and I have no more bleeding. It's not like it's a crazy amount of blood but it is red now and some brown so makes me nervous. I am in a wedding on Sunday so I hope I am not put on bed rest. I do not think I will be but today he said to pamper myself and stay laying down

Hang in there addie - the bleeding could be for loads of reasons - or no reason at all :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> So basically iv been getting period pains all day! Last night James was doing some shifting about from 9pm until midnight and it was painful shooting pains into my lala, and took my breathe away, when I woke this morning iv had period pains worse when I am up and about but not so bad when I'm lying down, and have pain/pressure in my bits when I'm standing, so I don't know if this warrants enough a visit to mw or hosp? But the pains do hurt when moving about walking etc x

Definitely at least phone for advice. It's probably all just part and parcel of the joys of pregnancy but at least you'll know that if they say so...but if they think they need to see you, then so be it. You are not wasting anyone's time. That is their job, what they are paid to do, so I'd get phoning if I was you :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't enjoy BBQ bc I had to leave since I saw pink blood :shrug: but they were very kind and told me to feel better( I just told them my stomach was off) I will lay down all day and drink water and hopefully my levels are good tomorrow and I have no more bleeding. It's not like it's a crazy amount of blood but it is red now and some brown so makes me nervous. I am in a wedding on Sunday so I hope I am not put on bed rest. I do not think I will be but today he said to pamper myself and stay laying down
> 
> Hang in there addie - the bleeding could be for loads of reasons - or no reason at all :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope it is from no drinking enough water bc i have been drinking a tun and now its just a tiny brown on a tissue. So I hope that was the issue.


----------



## mummyApril

Yeah I think I will I have to wait for OH to finish work yet though and for girls to come home so I'll have a warm bath in the meantime


----------



## addie25

Any pain today Kit????? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Yeah I think I will I have to wait for OH to finish work yet though and for girls to come home so I'll have a warm bath in the meantime

I'd give them a ring as soon as possible - just so you can stop worrying :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't enjoy BBQ bc I had to leave since I saw pink blood :shrug: but they were very kind and told me to feel better( I just told them my stomach was off) I will lay down all day and drink water and hopefully my levels are good tomorrow and I have no more bleeding. It's not like it's a crazy amount of blood but it is red now and some brown so makes me nervous. I am in a wedding on Sunday so I hope I am not put on bed rest. I do not think I will be but today he said to pamper myself and stay laying down
> 
> Hang in there addie - the bleeding could be for loads of reasons - or no reason at all :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it is from no drinking enough water bc i have been drinking a tun and now its just a tiny brown on a tissue. So I hope that was the issue.Click to expand...

Hopefully so addie - hope you're resting :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Any pain today Kit????? :shrug:

Nah....diddly squat :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Yup I am on the couch and my mom is here. I am still hopeful you will have the baby be4 the induction since your body has started feeling some pain.


----------



## Mollykins

Morning all. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hiiiiii molly!!


----------



## addie25

My house is a circus. My moms trying to use my stove to make me chicken and fries an she burns herself and starts dancing around making all kinds of sounds so I am laughing so hard (I kno thats mean) but she was laughing and I have had so much water that I am fighting off peeing my pants . Then I get my food and the cat is meowing wanting some and I say " i feel so bad for Nikki she wants human food" and my mom goes "NIkki U feel bad for Nikki " as she is standing there with ice on her hurt finger lol.:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooo Mollyturt :hugs:

How are you feeling this fine day? A bit better than yesterday I hope :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> My house is a circus. My moms trying to use my stove to make me chicken and fries an she burns herself and starts dancing around making all kinds of sounds so I am laughing so hard (I kno thats mean) but she was laughing and I have had so much water that I am fighting off peeing my pants . Then I get my food and the cat is meowing wanting some and I say " i feel so bad for Nikki she wants human food" and my mom goes "NIkki U feel bad for Nikki " as she is standing there with ice on her hurt finger lol.:haha:

:haha:


----------



## addie25

And she has a thick French accent so it makes it funnier lol . Shes just a hilarious person.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> So basically iv been getting period pains all day! Last night James was doing some shifting about from 9pm until midnight and it was painful shooting pains into my lala, and took my breathe away, when I woke this morning iv had period pains worse when I am up and about but not so bad when I'm lying down, and have pain/pressure in my bits when I'm standing, so I don't know if this warrants enough a visit to mw or hosp? But the pains do hurt when moving about walking etc x
> 
> Definitely at least phone for advice. It's probably all just part and parcel of the joys of pregnancy but at least you'll know that if they say so...but if they think they need to see you, then so be it. You are not wasting anyone's time. That is their job, what they are paid to do, so I'd get phoning if I was you :hugs:Click to expand...

I second that :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi Trin how is everyone today??


----------



## TrinityMom

Look who is standing :happydance: The T-touch and physio seems to be working

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264625_10150318558894880_594719879_9433881_4007292_n.jpg


----------



## addie25

awwwww thats great!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Hi Trin how is everyone today??

All good :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley how was your scan?!


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


TrinityMom said:


> Look who is standing :happydance: The T-touch and physio seems to be working
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264625_10150318558894880_594719879_9433881_4007292_n.jpg

To damn cute i want one !!!:cloud9:

Glad he/she is better:hugs:


Well Nate is un-breeched and coming in at 6lb 4oz from scan:happydance:so looks like im back in the waiting game, she said they have probably being talking crap as his head is real low and already engaged so they thought his lil botty was his brow!!!!
Just bought him a gorge shirt from sale at sainsburys:cloud9:

kit lovely lady you still squeezing lil yellow finlay in:haha:

(sorry to laugh i am dreading going over but i know i will)

essie any news from you today regards pains etc?

April did you ring already?

addie make the most of resting:hugs:fx for you tomorrow and 40% is alot so try not to worry greatly:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

ahh yay Hayley that he is engaged and head down!!!! 
no havent rung yet, i really dont want to ring and them say come in and i cnt get there until OH is here


----------



## mummyApril

did you get any pics Hayley? x


----------



## mummyApril

oh im now a bnb addict whoops lol


----------



## Sarachka

Hi loves! I'm in the bath!


----------



## addie25

ahah u have ur compter or phone in the bath :haha: must be very relaxing.


----------



## mummyApril

i cant wait to get into the bath! im exhausted although i have slept a lot today!


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> did you get any pics Hayley? x

Yes one but he looks like a massive blob now as he is so big so no point posting its the side of his face and a hand but looks really weird:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

I am all right today.... really REALLY tired....

April, sorry you are in so much pain turtle dove. :hugs: I hope you get some answers.

Trin, how did the spca visit go?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Just checking in on Kit!

*Hayley* that's ace about Nate being in the right position, maybe it was your ironing board tricks that did it?!

*Trin* you know pictures like that of piggle are not allowed :brat::hissy::brat:

*April* the period pains sound a bit odd, may be worth having a quick visit and monitor when OH is home:thumbup:

I sooo wish I had some opks because my morning ones are always paler than my evening ones and I want to see how I'm coming along.:shrug: Here's this morning's -not positive at all but about 2 days away from being so I reckon, they usually look like this a couple of days before my positives, having been bright white until then. Early O?:shrug: We shall see. Plus the EWCM with ferning is alerting me to the possibility of early O. And greenie beans from the garden:smug:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 0









010.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new mummy2010

Im glad the monkey lab is re-opened :thumbup:im sure they will come tomorrow!!


The following turtles still need to pm me their address's:thumbup:


*JAYNIE
*EMANDI
*MOOMIN
*CLARE
*LISSY
*CASSIE


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Well Nate is un-breeched and coming in at 6lb 4oz from scan:happydance:so looks like im back in the waiting game, she said they have probably being talking crap as his head is real low and already engaged so they thought his lil botty was his brow!!!!
> Just bought him a gorge shirt from sale at sainsburys:cloud9:
> 
> essie any news from you today regards pains etc?

Yay, I'm so glad Nate is unbreeched, and engaged too :thumbup:

No pains for me, the odd twinge but nothing exciting. Saw the midwife and she said baby is very low so it's just waiting til she decides it's time to make her appearance. Blood pressure is a bit up still so they'll visit me on saturday to check again - there goes any plans for my due date to take my mind off it :dohh: Instead I'll be waiting in for a bp check.


----------



## Sarachka

BTW I've google earthed all of yalls addresses (I'm creepy, I know) and I've decided I'd most like to live with ....

NEWBIE!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I am all right today.... really REALLY tired....
> 
> April, sorry you are in so much pain turtle dove. :hugs: I hope you get some answers.
> 
> Trin, how did the spca visit go?

I don't know :shrug: I phoned her afterwards and she was driving. She was quite chatty which I hope is a good sign but she said she'd call me from the office but she didn't. She wants numbers of all the animals (always scary to give out) and was concerned that they were all sterilised - which they are. I really hope there're no repercussions


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm watching Oprah's last show. It's very :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> BTW I've google earthed all of yalls addresses (I'm creepy, I know) and I've decided I'd most like to live with ....
> 
> NEWBIE!

:rofl: you make me laugh :haha: 

That's my work address btw


----------



## addie25

OK TELL ME IF I AM CORRECT HERE OR IF DH IS CORRECT.

Last night we were at his friends house and I started bleeding red. I freaked out told DH and he gave me the keys to drive home (we live around the corner) he came home 10 minutes later and said it was to check on me (bull shit he came home because he forgot his coffee filters) today i tell him i think it was horrible how u stayed at your friends house while I was bleeding while pregnant and scared. He said that I told him it could be anything so he didn't think it was a big deal and I just am saying this bc I wanted to see if he would choose me over his friends. What the F. So he is saying I was playing some game. OK yea I made myself bleed so I could freak out to see if he would choose to stay at his friends or come with me is he sick in the head!!!! I am so angry. I was just looking for an apology from him. I think going back to his friends house was horrible when I could have been having a MC. Am I just hormonal or am I correct (please b honest bc If I am not correct I want to stop bitching at him)


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well Nate is un-breeched and coming in at 6lb 4oz from scan:happydance:so looks like im back in the waiting game, she said they have probably being talking crap as his head is real low and already engaged so they thought his lil botty was his brow!!!!
> Just bought him a gorge shirt from sale at sainsburys:cloud9:
> 
> essie any news from you today regards pains etc?
> 
> Yay, I'm so glad Nate is unbreeched, and engaged too :thumbup:
> 
> No pains for me, the odd twinge but nothing exciting. Saw the midwife and she said baby is very low so it's just waiting til she decides it's time to make her appearance. Blood pressure is a bit up still so they'll visit me on saturday to check again - there goes any plans for my due date to take my mind off it :dohh: Instead I'll be waiting in for a bp check.Click to expand...

Oh no:dohh:
It's the next sale on saturday too !!!
Think im going to go :thumbup:as heavily peggo ladies must be allowed through the scrum!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> BTW I've google earthed all of yalls addresses (I'm creepy, I know) and I've decided I'd most like to live with ....
> 
> NEWBIE!

i might do this lol! sounds like fun! do i need google earth on my comp though?


----------



## TrinityMom

Hayley, SO glad Nate has turned :thumbup: Clever bebe


----------



## kit_cat

Addie - maybe if you did make light of the bleeding despite feeling really bad about it, you might need to go a bit easier on DH as he probably can't read your mind. Again, as a man who isn't going through this in the physical sense, he won't get it fully, and if you don't spell it out, he'll be more relaxed about everything. I do understand though and can see why you're tearing your hair out a bit. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

addie i wouldnt be happy with that at all! but men sometimes just dont realise or get it! trust me i have one of those men! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Addie - maybe if you did make light of the bleeding despite feeling really bad about it, you might need to go a bit easier on DH as he probably can't read your mind. Again, as a man who isn't going through this in the physical sense, he won't get it fully, and if you don't spell it out, he'll be more relaxed about everything. I do understand though and can see why you're tearing your hair out a bit. :hugs:

I didnt say it was nothing. He came home I was crying and shaking ( 2 MORE REASONS HE SHOULD HAVE STAYED) and I said this can be many things but bc it is red I could be loosing the baby. I think that behavior is sick. I do get tho that he does not understand the physical and emotional part of it since he is a man but seeing ur wife pregnant crying shaking and bleeding and saying ok see ya later just rubbs me the wrong way.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am all right today.... really REALLY tired....
> 
> April, sorry you are in so much pain turtle dove. :hugs: I hope you get some answers.
> 
> Trin, how did the spca visit go?
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I phoned her afterwards and she was driving. She was quite chatty which I hope is a good sign but she said she'd call me from the office but she didn't. She wants numbers of all the animals (always scary to give out) and was concerned that they were all sterilised - which they are. I really hope there're no repercussionsClick to expand...

Hope it's all ok Trin. Are there rules about animals being sterilised? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie i wouldnt be happy with that at all! but men sometimes just dont realise or get it! trust me i have one of those men! :hugs:

Its just he is normally so sensitive with me and last night it was like whatever stay alone while ur scared and bleeding im going to hang out with the guys. I just find it a bit sick.


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> OK TELL ME IF I AM CORRECT HERE OR IF DH IS CORRECT.
> 
> Last night we were at his friends house and I started bleeding red. I freaked out told DH and he gave me the keys to drive home (we live around the corner) he came home 10 minutes later and said it was to check on me (bull shit he came home because he forgot his coffee filters) today i tell him i think it was horrible how u stayed at your friends house while I was bleeding while pregnant and scared. He said that I told him it could be anything so he didn't think it was a big deal and I just am saying this bc I wanted to see if he would choose me over his friends. What the F. So he is saying I was playing some game. OK yea I made myself bleed so I could freak out to see if he would choose to stay at his friends or come with me is he sick in the head!!!! I am so angry. I was just looking for an apology from him. I think going back to his friends house was horrible when I could have been having a MC. Am I just hormonal or am I correct (please b honest bc If I am not correct I want to stop bitching at him)

Maybe just be totally honest about every little thing to do with all this ivf and pregnancy huni as its your journey together and the things that worry you need to be burdened by his shoulders too and then you shouldnt have any crossed wires as i think thats what happened last night. Thats my feeling anyhow and men sometimes just dont get the whole drama of it all that we girls do:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

my craving for the smell of magnolia and vanilla is taking over my life lol


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> BTW I've google earthed all of yalls addresses (I'm creepy, I know) and I've decided I'd most like to live with ....
> 
> NEWBIE!

:haha: What a funny thing to do :shrug: 

*is off to check out Newbie's house*


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OK TELL ME IF I AM CORRECT HERE OR IF DH IS CORRECT.
> 
> Last night we were at his friends house and I started bleeding red. I freaked out told DH and he gave me the keys to drive home (we live around the corner) he came home 10 minutes later and said it was to check on me (bull shit he came home because he forgot his coffee filters) today i tell him i think it was horrible how u stayed at your friends house while I was bleeding while pregnant and scared. He said that I told him it could be anything so he didn't think it was a big deal and I just am saying this bc I wanted to see if he would choose me over his friends. What the F. So he is saying I was playing some game. OK yea I made myself bleed so I could freak out to see if he would choose to stay at his friends or come with me is he sick in the head!!!! I am so angry. I was just looking for an apology from him. I think going back to his friends house was horrible when I could have been having a MC. Am I just hormonal or am I correct (please b honest bc If I am not correct I want to stop bitching at him)
> 
> Maybe just be totally honest about every little thing to do with all this ivf and pregnancy huni as its your journey together and the things that worry you need to be burdened by his shoulders too and then you shouldnt have any crossed wires as i think thats what happened last night. Thats my feeling anyhow and men sometimes just dont get the whole drama of it all that we girls do:hugs:Click to expand...

Your correct. He just texted me and said next time grab ur idiot husbands face and say I am having a severe issue we need to leave. He said he didnt get it at all and I should have told him to come with me. But i was so scared when I saw red that I didnt think to tell him to come just got mad about it later. I just thought u would think u tell ur husband ur bleeding while pregnant would concern them but i guess men r stupid.


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley - fabbo news about Nate :thumbup: Surely the MW couldn't have been getting it wrong all this time?? :shrug: You've seen lots of different ones too which makes it even more crazy :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Addie - maybe if you did make light of the bleeding despite feeling really bad about it, you might need to go a bit easier on DH as he probably can't read your mind. Again, as a man who isn't going through this in the physical sense, he won't get it fully, and if you don't spell it out, he'll be more relaxed about everything. I do understand though and can see why you're tearing your hair out a bit. :hugs:
> 
> I didnt say it was nothing. He came home I was crying and shaking ( 2 MORE REASONS HE SHOULD HAVE STAYED) and I said this can be many things but bc it is red I could be loosing the baby. I think that behavior is sick. I do get tho that he does not understand the physical and emotional part of it since he is a man but seeing ur wife pregnant crying shaking and bleeding and saying ok see ya later just rubbs me the wrong way.Click to expand...

Ah I didn't get from your post that you had been very upset in front of him, so yes, if he saw you in a state he should have stayed with you.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Addie - maybe if you did make light of the bleeding despite feeling really bad about it, you might need to go a bit easier on DH as he probably can't read your mind. Again, as a man who isn't going through this in the physical sense, he won't get it fully, and if you don't spell it out, he'll be more relaxed about everything. I do understand though and can see why you're tearing your hair out a bit. :hugs:
> 
> I didnt say it was nothing. He came home I was crying and shaking ( 2 MORE REASONS HE SHOULD HAVE STAYED) and I said this can be many things but bc it is red I could be loosing the baby. I think that behavior is sick. I do get tho that he does not understand the physical and emotional part of it since he is a man but seeing ur wife pregnant crying shaking and bleeding and saying ok see ya later just rubbs me the wrong way.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I didn't get from your post that you had been very upset in front of him, so yes, if he saw you in a state he should have stayed with you.Click to expand...


ur correct also even tho he didnt get I could have lost the baby he still saw my crying and didnt stay. UGH MEN ARE STUPID!!


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OK TELL ME IF I AM CORRECT HERE OR IF DH IS CORRECT.
> 
> Last night we were at his friends house and I started bleeding red. I freaked out told DH and he gave me the keys to drive home (we live around the corner) he came home 10 minutes later and said it was to check on me (bull shit he came home because he forgot his coffee filters) today i tell him i think it was horrible how u stayed at your friends house while I was bleeding while pregnant and scared. He said that I told him it could be anything so he didn't think it was a big deal and I just am saying this bc I wanted to see if he would choose me over his friends. What the F. So he is saying I was playing some game. OK yea I made myself bleed so I could freak out to see if he would choose to stay at his friends or come with me is he sick in the head!!!! I am so angry. I was just looking for an apology from him. I think going back to his friends house was horrible when I could have been having a MC. Am I just hormonal or am I correct (please b honest bc If I am not correct I want to stop bitching at him)
> 
> Maybe just be totally honest about every little thing to do with all this ivf and pregnancy huni as its your journey together and the things that worry you need to be burdened by his shoulders too and then you shouldnt have any crossed wires as i think thats what happened last night. Thats my feeling anyhow and men sometimes just dont get the whole drama of it all that we girls do:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your correct. He just texted me and said next time grab ur idiot husbands face and say I am having a severe issue we need to leave. He said he didnt get it at all and I should have told him to come with me. But i was so scared when I saw red that I didnt think to tell him to come just got mad about it later. I just thought u would think u tell ur husband ur bleeding while pregnant would concern them but i guess men r stupid.Click to expand...

:hugs:glad he has text and now you will feel more comfortable telling him all the ins and outs of what your dealing with:thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Hayley - fabbo news about Nate :thumbup: Surely the MW couldn't have been getting it wrong all this time?? :shrug: You've seen lots of different ones too which makes it even more crazy :wacko:

Im not sure Kit thats the problem the MW who measured bump tues has him way bigger than they did today??:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Thats odd that there was a big difference in size and not just a small one...I would have them measure again and see what happens.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

i will try and lurk on the bb ladies i need to lay down back ache is agony


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:

OOO I LOVE DOING THAT AS WELL BUT I LIKE LOOKING AT STREETS IN LIKE CHINA AND PLACES :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:

Hi Bethany..I haven't said that to you today. Oh yes, I nuv u as well :kiss:

:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

OH's brother just called me from Kyrgyzstan, looking for OH. He's never called me before, I've never even spoken to him before so I hope everything is OK and nothing's happened at home ...


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:

I love looking at things on google earth. Especially houses I've lived in and things.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH's brother just called me from Kyrgyzstan, looking for OH. He's never called me before, I've never even spoken to him before so I hope everything is OK and nothing's happened at home ...

The brother from the You Tube clip? Hope all is ok.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> OH's brother just called me from Kyrgyzstan, looking for OH. He's never called me before, I've never even spoken to him before so I hope everything is OK and nothing's happened at home ...

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie....2 days to go m'love :thumbup: I hope your little girl is a bit more punctual than li'l Yellow :wacko: and you don't have to go in to mega extra time :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit, no that brother still lives in Chechnya, this is his middle brother in Bishkek (OH is the youngest). I asked "is everything OK" and he kinda went "er ..... " but it could be that he didn't understand me.


----------



## addie25

OH MY WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SO MANY TURTLE BABIES SOON!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

BTW kit, when you look at your house on google street map ... you can see a HORSEY!!


----------



## mummyApril

my front garden looks like a shit pit in that photo on google that was when i first moved in!
i dont miss those bushes nightmare things


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> BTW kit, when you look at your house on google street map ... you can see a HORSEY!!

That's Shrub!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie....2 days to go m'love :thumbup: I hope your little girl is a bit more punctual than li'l Yellow :wacko: and you don't have to go in to mega extra time :winkwink:

Midwife said she's in a good position, just a case of waiting til she's ready. She suggested raspberry leaf tea and lots of sex. BP was 119/98 though so have to stay in on saturday so they can come and recheck it.


----------



## Sarachka

my neighbour who complains about my noisy sex is on the doorstep of her house if you look up my address lol


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> BTW I've google earthed all of yalls addresses (I'm creepy, I know) and I've decided I'd most like to live with ....
> 
> NEWBIE!
> 
> :haha: What a funny thing to do :shrug:
> 
> *is off to check out Newbie's house*Click to expand...

I checked it out, too :blush: Pretty posh place! I think I might pop over for a visit :haha:

I had to check out your house Kit to see Shrub and there he was in the street view! So cute! I think I'd like to live in your backyard :cloud9:

ETA: Oh, I see several Turtles saw him, too. :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OH MY WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SO MANY TURTLE BABIES SOON!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know...I can't wait to see what they all look like :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> BTW kit, when you look at your house on google street map ... you can see a HORSEY!!

i was just about to write that! not stalking or anything and i lol'd because i know that horse! lol x


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie....2 days to go m'love :thumbup: I hope your little girl is a bit more punctual than li'l Yellow :wacko: and you don't have to go in to mega extra time :winkwink:
> 
> Midwife said she's in a good position, just a case of waiting til she's ready. She suggested raspberry leaf tea and lots of sex. BP was 119/98 though so have to stay in on saturday so they can come and recheck it.Click to expand...

Have you had any contractions??


----------



## LunaLady

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been neglecting you! :blush:
I've just been hustling and bustling around here... I had to lay down yesterday because I was on the phone with my mom and my left foot started hurting and when I got off the phone I looked down and my foot was HUGE! Super puffed.... no good. So I plopped on the couch with the leg rest for the chair and put my feet way up. Poor timing on my part - DH got home just as I snuggled in. "I haven't been here all day!" I cried out. He laughed and said he didn't care if I was. :cloud9: I waited about 20 minutes and all the swelling went down and then I was up again making dinner and finished laundry and whatever else and it swelled again so I had to call it a night and put my feet up. 

Also last night I did a pee stick (we covered these before - just a urine stick that tells you if you have protein, blood, leukocytes, keytones, etc in the urine) and it said I had high levels of blood in my urine. So I sent my midwife an e-mail and she said she could see me today if I wanted and asked if I had any symptoms of a UTI (which I don't, not a single one). I told her I felt just fine and I would do more pee sticks today to see what they said. :shrug: Trin, any ideas??


----------



## LunaLady

And I did get my Etsy shoppe up as I got my business license and did all the formalities. I haven't really got my stock up, yet, but I'm getting there! :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I stalked you all :haha: SUCH fun! I think I would choose Bethany to live with :hugs: Love the village feel. And Kit! I saw Shrub!!!

I just posted my home address on our super-secret forum so you can see where I live. You can see Zeus at my gate, I'd obviously just gotten home because my garage is open and my car is in and we still have the gap in our wall where the neighbour drove their car into it

Funny tho, looking at the US houses where you have NO WALLS, note our huge wall and armed response signs :haha:

The other address, you can see my work. It must have been a friday because the organic veggie market is outside the shop


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie....2 days to go m'love :thumbup: I hope your little girl is a bit more punctual than li'l Yellow :wacko: and you don't have to go in to mega extra time :winkwink:
> 
> Midwife said she's in a good position, just a case of waiting til she's ready. She suggested raspberry leaf tea and lots of sex. BP was 119/98 though so have to stay in on saturday so they can come and recheck it.Click to expand...

Well, I am taking the raspberry leaf tablets (at Trin's advice as I think she said they have 3 times the amount in them than the tea so more effective), had :sex: although not lots to be fair, ate TONS of pineapple, walked like it was for charity, EPO in the lady garden and here I am still :shrug: I think when they're ready,they're ready.

That is a high BP though. Take it easy. Tell me, are they using an electronic digi type monitor? My highest readings have been on those ones and then my MW has taken it again using a manual one - it's always lower :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:
> 
> Hi Bethany..I haven't said that to you today. Oh yes, I nuv u as well :kiss:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Kit, I nuv you too:hugs: It's ok, we can take one another for granted we nuv each other so:kiss:

Oh my what's Crunchie going to think:blush:

My DH asks me so often if you've had your baby yet:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> BTW I've google earthed all of yalls addresses (I'm creepy, I know) and I've decided I'd most like to live with ....
> 
> NEWBIE!
> 
> :haha: What a funny thing to do :shrug:
> 
> *is off to check out Newbie's house*Click to expand...

u guys are funny! :haha: Sarah u can take the room upstairs... but be aware you'll have to share it with a 16 yr old boy when school's out! and he has a thing for blondes :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am all right today.... really REALLY tired....
> 
> April, sorry you are in so much pain turtle dove. :hugs: I hope you get some answers.
> 
> Trin, how did the spca visit go?
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I phoned her afterwards and she was driving. She was quite chatty which I hope is a good sign but she said she'd call me from the office but she didn't. She wants numbers of all the animals (always scary to give out) and was concerned that they were all sterilised - which they are. I really hope there're no repercussionsClick to expand...
> 
> Hope it's all ok Trin. Are there rules about animals being sterilised? :shrug:Click to expand...

No. I wish there were! But if we were breeding it would be an issue (and an even bigger issue with me!)


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, yes - I looked at B's place, too and coupled with the pictures she's posted of her house and yard I'd love to live there, for sure!! I could just live in the backyard with the chickens... I will be quite, I promise! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

*We're getting really close to the sacred 1,000 post and it's a doozy - 40,000!!!*


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Thats odd that there was a big difference in size and not just a small one...I would have them measure again and see what happens.

It's quite normal. When they move into the pelvis and engage, less is above the pubic bone to measure


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:

Street view is even better. Go see my Zeus and my car :haha:

I saw the pharmacy where you buy your wee sticks :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Addie* I think men are just men, your DH wouldn't really wanted to have hurt you. My DH is a wonderful man but he does have that masculine tendency to go into complete panic mode when there's no reason to, and to be completely relaxed about something actually quite awful:dohh: He nearly passed out when my waters broke and I was like "calm down! It's fine, it's really good!:thumbup:" but with mc bleeding he's like, "Are you still going to the swimming pool or can I go instead now" :shrug: 
Man thing:thumbup: Mind you I'm a bit like that over events at work he describes to me that can really be stressing him out big time and I honestly haven't actually understood anything of what he's told me:blush: So Implantation Bleeding to my DH is like Multi-Prime Pre-Investorship Revenue to me:shrug:

But great that you spoke it out with him:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Oh, yes - I looked at B's place, too and coupled with the pictures she's posted of her house and yard I'd love to live there, for sure!! I could just live in the backyard with the chickens... I will be quite, I promise! :haha:

You can't see much on Google of my place, I'd need to be by your side to take you through my favourite bike rides:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Luna your house is second on my list!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Luna your house is second on my list!

Really?? Did the 70's charm win you over?? Or the lack of landscaping? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:
> 
> Street view is even better. Go see my Zeus and my car :haha:
> 
> I saw the pharmacy where you buy your wee sticks :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: That made me guffaw!!! Can you see the digis in the window? :rofl:

It's a bit frustrating you can't see our house on street view but just a bit of the front gate.


----------



## Sarachka

Trin that's exactly what I thought when I saw Holly's house - chemist and wee sticks!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been neglecting you! :blush:
> I've just been hustling and bustling around here... I had to lay down yesterday because I was on the phone with my mom and my left foot started hurting and when I got off the phone I looked down and my foot was HUGE! Super puffed.... no good. So I plopped on the couch with the leg rest for the chair and put my feet way up. Poor timing on my part - DH got home just as I snuggled in. "I haven't been here all day!" I cried out. He laughed and said he didn't care if I was. :cloud9: I waited about 20 minutes and all the swelling went down and then I was up again making dinner and finished laundry and whatever else and it swelled again so I had to call it a night and put my feet up.
> 
> Also last night I did a pee stick (we covered these before - just a urine stick that tells you if you have protein, blood, leukocytes, keytones, etc in the urine) and it said I had high levels of blood in my urine. So I sent my midwife an e-mail and she said she could see me today if I wanted and asked if I had any symptoms of a UTI (which I don't, not a single one). I told her I felt just fine and I would do more pee sticks today to see what they said. :shrug: Trin, any ideas??

Firstly, unacceptable to ignore us in such a way :yellowcard: We will not stand for it anymore :growlmad::haha:

Had you had crackboom recently? Because you may have bled a bit from your cervix or lady garden and it was picking up that


----------



## Crunchie

Right sod this love affair between the monkey and the kat ! I am off to live with newbie .... I have no idea what your house looks like.... but I trust sarah!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: turtle party! 

Addie - I've added you on faceache but then, I've done that before and thought you didn't want turtle friends :shrug: because it was definitely you and you must've declined :shrug: sorry to hear you have more palaver's with these :baby:'s :nope: I'm afraid I dont know too much and like B I have a bad experience but that's not to say yours will be too...hang on in there! 

April fanks for missing me :hugs: have you sorted anything yet? Sorry you are in so much pain... :flower:

Kit sorry you have no bebe still! It's no good! You are doing a remarkable job, I'd be such a wreck now if I were you and even though you are clearly prone to being stressed about it - I'd develop PE in the last 2 weeks me :lol:

B - happy Bastille day. I've only just caught up with last night's posts! But loved seeing you all merry about it :cloud9: I means the first location RE you lying! It looked like a Caribbean beach, the waterside I can believe! Will your dh be off work now til 30/08/11? 

Sezi - how's the bath? You miss me yet? I miss you terribly :sad2: hope that everything is ok with your OH's family...

Newbie! I wanna google earth your house now, and also add me on Facebook :thumbup: I don't know your surname :shrug:

Trin happy 6 weeks! Kudos on your scan... :cloud9:. Hope your feedback on SPCA is nothing but good and also I wanna know like mills if sterilisation isn't recommended or what? :dust:

Mills - sorry you were uncomfortable last night :hugs: I regret that I can't return the favour for that sleepless night I had at that conference... Your girls seem really bright :flower: venomous animals :haha: whatever next.

Hayley I'll pm my address now. :happydance: :wohoo: for excellent news from scan :cloud9:. When will kitchen be finished? 

Essie - sorry you can't have fun day on DD :nope: but it is all for the best and who knows you may have a real life :pink: baby before then?? :shrug: 

Ginge :hi: enjoyed the Tongue twisters... Thanks.
I hope I haven't forgot anyone :-k 
I really need to do this sekret turtle stuff but it's too hard on my phone!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go Google Earthing now!!:haha: Ever get that creepy feeling someone's watching you?:paper:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been neglecting you! :blush:
> I've just been hustling and bustling around here... I had to lay down yesterday because I was on the phone with my mom and my left foot started hurting and when I got off the phone I looked down and my foot was HUGE! Super puffed.... no good. So I plopped on the couch with the leg rest for the chair and put my feet way up. Poor timing on my part - DH got home just as I snuggled in. "I haven't been here all day!" I cried out. He laughed and said he didn't care if I was. :cloud9: I waited about 20 minutes and all the swelling went down and then I was up again making dinner and finished laundry and whatever else and it swelled again so I had to call it a night and put my feet up.
> 
> Also last night I did a pee stick (we covered these before - just a urine stick that tells you if you have protein, blood, leukocytes, keytones, etc in the urine) and it said I had high levels of blood in my urine. So I sent my midwife an e-mail and she said she could see me today if I wanted and asked if I had any symptoms of a UTI (which I don't, not a single one). I told her I felt just fine and I would do more pee sticks today to see what they said. :shrug: Trin, any ideas??
> 
> Firstly, unacceptable to ignore us in such a way :yellowcard: We will not stand for it anymore :growlmad::haha:
> 
> Had you had crackboom recently? Because you may have bled a bit from your cervix or lady garden and it was picking up thatClick to expand...

We did on Saturday... so that seems far enough away that I shouldn't have an impact, no? And I haven't been experiencing any spotting or anything - I haven't this whole pregnancy. :shrug: I suspect I should just get a urinalysis done, huh?


----------



## Sarachka

FACK! OH's brother has added me on facebook and sends me this message:

"Sarah you can tell to me about my brother? What's happened to him? i don't understand his behavior. please help me to understand it. it will between us"


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:
> 
> Hi Bethany..I haven't said that to you today. Oh yes, I nuv u as well :kiss:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kit, I nuv you too:hugs: It's ok, we can take one another for granted we nuv each other so:kiss:
> 
> Oh my what's Crunchie going to think:blush:
> 
> My DH asks me so often if you've had your baby yet:haha:Click to expand...

Mine does too :haha: And my mom :haha:


----------



## poas

Evening all, Molly I have all those same problems as you mentioned-my gp rang earlier to book me in for an appointment to discuss my blood tests done at the hospital last week....Trin, what could a blood test show?As I know I had protein in my pee so was expecting a call about anti biotics (self diagnosing a water infection instead of freaking myself out with thoughts of pe!) but wasn't aware I had anything in my blood?
I bought a maternity bra today (ee) and was pretty appalled at the size of it-oh said ''it's funny, I see that thing is huge but your boobs look really small now against your belly!''
What a charmer!
I forgot what I was going to say next (had to go pee,it must have been at least 15mins since I last went!!!!) but hope everyone is ok, Addie my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie the first location is real!!! I think they turned up the turquoise a bit in the editing but just go to Perros Guerec on Google earth haha:) and you'll see it:thumbup:

Hello :hi: I nuv you and have missed you even though I'm not your lover but Sarachka is:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko: sorry been awol all day been at OH's sisters, her neighbour was rushed to sheffield hallamshire early hours this morning with bleeding in the brain...shes on a ward right now and stable until they operate tomorrow....i have some pics for you all shortly :) of baby isabelle


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: turtle party!
> 
> Addie - I've added you on faceache but then, I've done that before and thought you didn't want turtle friends :shrug: because it was definitely you and you must've declined :shrug: sorry to hear you have more palaver's with these :baby:'s :nope: I'm afraid I dont know too much and like B I have a bad experience but that's not to say yours will be too...hang on in there!
> 
> April fanks for missing me :hugs: have you sorted anything yet? Sorry you are in so much pain... :flower:
> 
> Kit sorry you have no bebe still! It's no good! You are doing a remarkable job, I'd be such a wreck now if I were you and even though you are clearly prone to being stressed about it - I'd develop PE in the last 2 weeks me :lol:
> 
> B - happy Bastille day. I've only just caught up with last night's posts! But loved seeing you all merry about it :cloud9: I means the first location RE you lying! It looked like a Caribbean beach, the waterside I can believe! Will your dh be off work now til 30/08/11?
> 
> Sezi - how's the bath? You miss me yet? I miss you terribly :sad2: hope that everything is ok with your OH's family...
> 
> Newbie! I wanna google earth your house now, and also add me on Facebook :thumbup: I don't know your surname :shrug:
> 
> Trin happy 6 weeks! Kudos on your scan... :cloud9:. Hope your feedback on SPCA is nothing but good and also I wanna know like mills if sterilisation isn't recommended or what? :dust:
> 
> Mills - sorry you were uncomfortable last night :hugs: I regret that I can't return the favour for that sleepless night I had at that conference... Your girls seem really bright :flower: venomous animals :haha: whatever next.
> 
> Hayley I'll pm my address now. :happydance: :wohoo: for excellent news from scan :cloud9:. When will kitchen be finished?
> 
> Essie - sorry you can't have fun day on DD :nope: but it is all for the best and who knows you may have a real life :pink: baby before then?? :shrug:
> 
> Ginge :hi: enjoyed the Tongue twisters... Thanks.
> I hope I haven't forgot anyone :-k
> I really need to do this sekret turtle stuff but it's too hard on my phone!!

YAYAY I JUST ACCEPTED!!!!! SORRY I DIDN'T MEAN TO DECLINE BE4 I MUST JUST NOT HAVE KNOWN YOUR FULL NAME AND SAID WHO IS THIS AND SAID NO :cry: SOWWY :nope: IM SO HAPPY U FOUND ME AGAIN!!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been neglecting you! :blush:
> I've just been hustling and bustling around here... I had to lay down yesterday because I was on the phone with my mom and my left foot started hurting and when I got off the phone I looked down and my foot was HUGE! Super puffed.... no good. So I plopped on the couch with the leg rest for the chair and put my feet way up. Poor timing on my part - DH got home just as I snuggled in. "I haven't been here all day!" I cried out. He laughed and said he didn't care if I was. :cloud9: I waited about 20 minutes and all the swelling went down and then I was up again making dinner and finished laundry and whatever else and it swelled again so I had to call it a night and put my feet up.
> 
> Also last night I did a pee stick (we covered these before - just a urine stick that tells you if you have protein, blood, leukocytes, keytones, etc in the urine) and it said I had high levels of blood in my urine. So I sent my midwife an e-mail and she said she could see me today if I wanted and asked if I had any symptoms of a UTI (which I don't, not a single one). I told her I felt just fine and I would do more pee sticks today to see what they said. :shrug: Trin, any ideas??
> 
> Firstly, unacceptable to ignore us in such a way :yellowcard: We will not stand for it anymore :growlmad::haha:
> 
> Had you had crackboom recently? Because you may have bled a bit from your cervix or lady garden and it was picking up thatClick to expand...
> 
> We did on Saturday... so that seems far enough away that I shouldn't have an impact, no? And I haven't been experiencing any spotting or anything - I haven't this whole pregnancy. :shrug: I suspect I should just get a urinalysis done, huh?Click to expand...

Yep, you could. Or if you have no symptoms, drink some cranberry or take cranberry tabs, and some probiotics and keep monitoring with home wee sticks


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:
> 
> Hi Bethany..I haven't said that to you today. Oh yes, I nuv u as well :kiss:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kit, I nuv you too:hugs: It's ok, we can take one another for granted we nuv each other so:kiss:
> 
> Oh my what's Crunchie going to think:blush:
> 
> My DH asks me so often if you've had your baby yet:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Tell him I'll text him :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

It's such a turtle party :happydance: I feel like if we reach critical turtle online mass, Kit will pop :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> FACK! OH's brother has added me on facebook and sends me this message:
> 
> "Sarah you can tell to me about my brother? What's happened to him? i don't understand his behavior. please help me to understand it. it will between us"

:shock: That's hectic!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TOMORROW'S A FULL MOON:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

My body is just itching to O with the moon! I can feel it! 

Oh Let the chanting begin! _*I have a big fat juicy ginny*_ :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> It's such a turtle party :happydance: I feel like if we reach critical turtle online mass, Kit will pop :haha:

That really made me chuckle !!!! X


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> TOMORROW'S A FULL MOON:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My body is just itching to O with the moon! I can feel it!
> 
> Oh Let the chanting begin! _*I have a big fat juicy ginny*_ :dance::dance::dance:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

So I really think the bleeding was because the past 4 days I did not drink much of anything :shrug: I have been drinking so much all day and I am no longer bleeding. Fingers crossed tight that was the reason. (my doc said bleeding is common in pregnancy if you do not drink a lot) so praying this stops now that I am drinking a lot!!!! 

IT IS A TURTLE PARTY :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks addie and someone else said something...

B I miss you squillions my little power poster friend!! :sad2: this working malarchy just takes up so much time... 

What's also bad is to get maternity pay, proper at my new job, you have to sign something that says you'll go back for at least 3years after you return! :nope:... Although this seems random, it seems silly to wait to get paid only ssmp!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> FACK! OH's brother has added me on facebook and sends me this message:
> 
> "Sarah you can tell to me about my brother? What's happened to him? i don't understand his behavior. please help me to understand it. it will between us"

Oh my - some things OH hasn't told you yet? Tricky position his brother's putting you in really :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi!! That's CRAZY. Before you reply, is there a chance it's your OH trying to gauge current problems...


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks addie and someone else said something...
> 
> B I miss you squillions my little power poster friend!! :sad2: this working malarchy just takes up so much time...
> 
> What's also bad is to get maternity pay, proper at my new job, you have to sign something that says you'll go back for at least 3years after you return! :nope:... Although this seems random, it seems silly to wait to get paid only ssmp!

Who said what? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Evening all, Molly I have all those same problems as you mentioned-my gp rang earlier to book me in for an appointment to discuss my blood tests done at the hospital last week....Trin, what could a blood test show?As I know I had protein in my pee so was expecting a call about anti biotics (self diagnosing a water infection instead of freaking myself out with thoughts of pe!) but wasn't aware I had anything in my blood?
> I bought a maternity bra today (ee) and was pretty appalled at the size of it-oh said ''it's funny, I see that thing is huge but your boobs look really small now against your belly!''
> What a charmer!
> I forgot what I was going to say next (had to go pee,it must have been at least 15mins since I last went!!!!) but hope everyone is ok, Addie my fingers are crossed for you xx

Are you RH negative? Could be that you need an anti-D. Or that you're a bit anaemic. Or raised white blood cells if you have an infection. Not sure what else they would be checking for now


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Years ago I visited Trin's on Google earth when we were having a convo about Sth Africa, lot's of nice coastline around her way:thumbup: And I went to Fornby beach too recently after Jaynie's trip there:haha: I love Google earth:cloud9: It's just F A S C I N A T I N G I find. I like visiting volcanoes and islands oh and soooo many things:happydance: And looking at my mum and dad's roof:hugs:
> 
> Hi Bethany..I haven't said that to you today. Oh yes, I nuv u as well :kiss:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kit, I nuv you too:hugs: It's ok, we can take one another for granted we nuv each other so:kiss:
> 
> Oh my what's Crunchie going to think:blush:
> 
> My DH asks me so often if you've had your baby yet:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine does too :haha: And my mom :haha:Click to expand...

Awww, how kind :kiss: I'll text them too :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

meeeeee ?


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks addie and someone else said something...
> 
> B I miss you squillions my little power poster friend!! :sad2: this working malarchy just takes up so much time...
> 
> What's also bad is to get maternity pay, proper at my new job, you have to sign something that says you'll go back for at least 3years after you return! :nope:... Although this seems random, it seems silly to wait to get paid only ssmp!

Whooohhhh that seems really tight !!! My place just changed the rules to say we don't have to pay anything back if we do not return .... Was shocked !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

YAY It's mine, and I *so *deserve it!!!!!


----------



## addie25

AHHHH DID ANYONE SEND ME A FACEBOOK REQUEST THAT WAS REJECTED!!! SOOOOOOO SORRY IF THAT HAPPENED IF I DIDNT KNOW YOUR FULL NAME I REJECTED NOT KNOWING IT WAS YOU PLEASEEEEEE SEND ME ANOTHER IF THAT HAPPEND AND I WILL KNOW ITS YOU!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i go away for 5 minutes and you guys chat chat away! lol
i was trying to find our cabin in canada to show you all much nicer than my house in england lol, but it wont come up :( so il post photos instead.....


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TOMORROW'S A FULL MOON:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My body is just itching to O with the moon! I can feel it!
> 
> Oh Let the chanting begin! _*I have a big fat juicy ginny*_ :dance::dance::dance:

And Kit will have her baby :happydance: We're all just hippie earth mommas at heart :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TOMORROW'S A FULL MOON:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My body is just itching to O with the moon! I can feel it!
> 
> Oh Let the chanting begin! _*I have a big fat juicy ginny*_ :dance::dance::dance:

Hooohahahahahahahahaha - do you think telling DH that will get him going?? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> YAY It's mine, and I *so *deserve it!!!!!

YAY!!


----------



## Sarachka

OH has done a disappearing act on his family, not answering phone calls and emails for a few weeks. He does this when he gets depressed because he never actually faces or resolves his issues, hence why I have a little break down every few weeks.


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go to bed. Intertubes are acting up and computer says no!

I leave you with this. So funny :haha:

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks addie and someone else said something...
> 
> B I miss you squillions my little power poster friend!! :sad2: this working malarchy just takes up so much time...
> 
> What's also bad is to get maternity pay, proper at my new job, you have to sign something that says you'll go back for at least 3years after you return! :nope:... Although this seems random, it seems silly to wait to get paid only ssmp!

Hey Jaynie...they can't do that unless they are paying more in SMP than the basic 90% of salary for 6 weeks then 33 weeks at £128. If they top that up then they may have grounds to ask you to enter into a contract but otherwise nope!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> OH has done a disappearing act on his family, not answering phone calls and emails for a few weeks. He does this when he gets depressed because he never actually faces or resolves his issues, hence why I have a little break down every few weeks.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh my I hope everything is ok.


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin m'love - sleep thee well :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie and someone else said something...
> 
> B I miss you squillions my little power poster friend!! :sad2: this working malarchy just takes up so much time...
> 
> What's also bad is to get maternity pay, proper at my new job, you have to sign something that says you'll go back for at least 3years after you return! :nope:... Although this seems random, it seems silly to wait to get paid only ssmp!
> 
> Hey Jaynie...they can't do that unless they are paying more in SMP than the basic 90% of salary for 6 weeks then 33 weeks at £128. If they top that up then they may have grounds to ask you to enter into a contract but otherwise nope!Click to expand...

What they make u sign something that says u will come back for 3 years! Oh my I would never want to sign something like that. :nope: Unless u love ur job.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> TOMORROW'S A FULL MOON:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My body is just itching to O with the moon! I can feel it!
> 
> Oh Let the chanting begin! _*I have a big fat juicy ginny*_ :dance::dance::dance:
> 
> And Kit will have her baby :happydance: We're all just hippie earth mommas at heart :haha:Click to expand...

I'm going to go out and do my naked fertility dance under the full moon tomorrow. Probably be more useful to stay in bed with DH and :sex: mind you:haha:
I've been such a hippy earth mother this cycle- every day I tell myself what a richly fertile wench I am:smug: The mind works wonders over the body in sports contexts so why not in ttc ones I asked myself? And DH keeps telling me how 'soft' I am recently shrug:) and I put it down to my metamorphose into a walking womb:rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

so this is the beach, we are like a minute walk away from and this is our cabin my dad built :) i cannot wait to go back
 



Attached Files:







21580_100502736648510_100000663516999_11469_3052615_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2









21580_100502753315175_100000663516999_11474_5142781_n.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> so this is the beach, we are like a minute walk away from and this is our cabin my dad built :) i cannot wait to go back

WOW thats lovely. Your dad built that!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie and someone else said something...
> 
> B I miss you squillions my little power poster friend!! :sad2: this working malarchy just takes up so much time...
> 
> What's also bad is to get maternity pay, proper at my new job, you have to sign something that says you'll go back for at least 3years after you return! :nope:... Although this seems random, it seems silly to wait to get paid only ssmp!
> 
> Hey Jaynie...they can't do that unless they are paying more in SMP than the basic 90% of salary for 6 weeks then 33 weeks at £128. If they top that up then they may have grounds to ask you to enter into a contract but otherwise nope!Click to expand...
> 
> What they make u sign something that says u will come back for 3 years! Oh my I would never want to sign something like that. :nope: Unless u love ur job.Click to expand...

Yes, it's pretty unusual so that's why I'm thinking Jaynie's employers must contribute more to your maternity pay than what the government does :shrug: As it stands, if I decided i didn't want to return to work after my agreed maternity period, I wouldn't have to pay anything back but I only get the basic.


----------



## kit_cat

Wow April - looks amazing and that beach..... :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

What can DH bring me home that is yummy and healthy!!! I do not feel like cooking!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> What can DH bring me home that is yummy and healthy!!! I do not feel like cooking!!

Hmm, maybe a chicken or salmon salad :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> so this is the beach, we are like a minute walk away from and this is our cabin my dad built :) i cannot wait to go back

Wow I can see why you want to go to Canada! It's beautiful!! And that cabin (house morelike?!:wacko:) is so lovely!


----------



## mummyApril

yup Addie built it himself with help of friends :) he wants to make another one but in a different state up in the woods :D


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What can DH bring me home that is yummy and healthy!!! I do not feel like cooking!!
> 
> Hmm, maybe a chicken or salmon salad :munch:Click to expand...

mmmmm i had chicken for lunch yummmm :thumbup: I am not a fish person. They make me :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

it is log cabin, when i dig out some pics il put them up, when i move over there you can all come and visit :D


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What can DH bring me home that is yummy and healthy!!! I do not feel like cooking!!
> 
> Hmm, maybe a chicken or salmon salad :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmm i had chicken for lunch yummmm :thumbup: I am not a fish person. They make me :sick:Click to expand...

Ok.....what about one of my faves....roasted halloumi cheese with garlic roasted veg :cloud9: DELISH!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> yup Addie built it himself with help of friends :) he wants to make another one but in a different state up in the woods :D

That is just amazing!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

SARAH THANKS FOR THE FACEBOOK COMPLIMENT. Have you ever seen Heather Morris on Glee. Well she plays the stupid blonde. I bet people from high school comment and say "and you act like her 2 " Lol I played the part of a blonde in high school and when I got a full academic scholarship to college they were all shocked and said "WHAT!!!" I was just fun loving and so people were like oh haha the fun blonde but no I have a brain. :haha::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

OH would MURDER me if he knew I was talking to his brother about him. We're having a right little itnernational Intervention right now via facebook


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> OH would MURDER me if he knew I was talking to his brother about him. We're having a right little itnernational Intervention right now via facebook

ahhh hope it goes well and things get solved!!


----------



## new mummy2010

April did you ring hosp?

Can't keep up on phone


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to Bedfordshire now, promised I'd take DSS the elder out on the racing bikes at 8.30 tomorrow morning:wacko:

Nighty night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Sleep well, not you Kit:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OH would MURDER me if he knew I was talking to his brother about him. We're having a right little itnernational Intervention right now via facebook

Goodluck:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night Night B, hope you sleep well, save up some energy for the full moon tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Befaneeeee :hugs:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie....2 days to go m'love :thumbup: I hope your little girl is a bit more punctual than li'l Yellow :wacko: and you don't have to go in to mega extra time :winkwink:
> 
> Midwife said she's in a good position, just a case of waiting til she's ready. She suggested raspberry leaf tea and lots of sex. BP was 119/98 though so have to stay in on saturday so they can come and recheck it.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had any contractions??Click to expand...

Only braxton hicks, nothing painful apart from an achy back and period type cramps. Think baby is quite happy staying in there for the moment.



kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie....2 days to go m'love :thumbup: I hope your little girl is a bit more punctual than li'l Yellow :wacko: and you don't have to go in to mega extra time :winkwink:
> 
> Midwife said she's in a good position, just a case of waiting til she's ready. She suggested raspberry leaf tea and lots of sex. BP was 119/98 though so have to stay in on saturday so they can come and recheck it.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am taking the raspberry leaf tablets (at Trin's advice as I think she said they have 3 times the amount in them than the tea so more effective), had :sex: although not lots to be fair, ate TONS of pineapple, walked like it was for charity, EPO in the lady garden and here I am still :shrug: I think when they're ready,they're ready.
> 
> That is a high BP though. Take it easy. Tell me, are they using an electronic digi type monitor? My highest readings have been on those ones and then my MW has taken it again using a manual one - it's always lower :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with they're ready when they're ready. I plan a day of resting tomorrow to keep BP low. That reading was from an electronic but normally she does manual bp. Her student was seeing a lady in another room so had the manual cuff, but she did get it and recheck at it was still high. I've got no signs of pre-eclampsia but if i do notice anything I'll phone.


----------



## new mummy2010

Well night night all


----------



## kit_cat

Ok ladies...time for bed for me.

Good days and nights to everyone - catch you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night Hayley and Kit :sleep: well


----------



## Crunchie

Night ladies xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Good night everyone!! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Good Nt!!!! :sleep: well!!


----------



## Essie

Think I'm off to bed too. I will try and think low blood pressure thoughts. Sleep well everyone :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Good idea!! Sleep well :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night ladies :sleep: well!

Sezi hope everything's ok, it's probably good for his family to have a little insight. And sad that he has to reach out to you... 

Kit. I don't get what you are saying? If you want the proper maternity pay, you have to sign that and you get 90% for 16.5 weeks... And then smp for the rest, so I suspect they can do that... But I'll get smp if I get preggers next cycle and I'm not willing to sign anything that dictated my life for 3 years!!


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Jaynie. Thats exactly it - sad that they've had to. I wish he could see how much his brother and I love him. We just want him to be happy. He's not home yet. Probably drunk somewhere


----------



## addie25

It's nice his brother opened up to you!


----------



## addie25

Where are all the chatty turtles :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi hi! I'm still here :hugs: fink they've all skipped to bed and the turtle party is closed! X


----------



## mummyApril

I'm off to bed soon too very exhausting day although iv been asleep most of it, pain takes it out of you! Pains aren't as bad though so hopefully just baby being naughty x


----------



## addie25

Yay hiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I'm off to bed soon too very exhausting day although iv been asleep most of it, pain takes it out of you! Pains aren't as bad though so hopefully just baby being naughty x

I am so glad the pain has gone down :hugs: baby is playing around !!


----------



## addie25

Dh just came home all red in the face....He went to the store to buy me chocolate and he lady who lived in our house be4 us saw him and and said "hello how are you congrats I saw your wife she was pregnant how old is the baby." Dh goes "oh everyones good" and she goes on and says "how's the baby( she thought I was more preg than I was if she thought I had the baby) so on a line of people DH goes "well we actually lost the baby but my wife is pregnant again." She grabs dh starts crying and saying "I'm so sorry I will pray all goes well with this one." She is so sweet but DH had this crying lady on him that he really doesn't know well and he came home and was like omg. She's a sweet lady it's nice of her to think nice thoughts for our baby to be healthy.


----------



## addie25

On boring days like today I wish I lived in NYC. At least then I could stare out my window and see cars passing by, people walking around, and I can make up a story about where they r going to keep myself entertained. This is what I did when I was younger and I found it amusing. Now I am sittig on my couch and I am looking out my window and all I see r random people walkin their dogs on and off. Blah so boring!!! I tried to find my house on google earth and they do not have a picture!!!! How crazy is that!!! Found my moms house tho. But my computer decided to shut down so no more google earth :shrug: ok I'm done talking to myself. Hope everyone is having a lovely night!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Addie :hi:

You could work on your book if you're feeling creative? I do that too, give people a backstory when I'm 'people watching'. It makes me so curious what their lives are really like.

So DH convinced me we should see the 3am showing of Harry Potter tonight (all the midnight ones were sold out)! So we're going to see that at this really cool theater called Cinebarre. It serves food and has a full service bar - best part is that it's a 21 and over place so no kids. I really like to see kid or teen type movies there so I don't have to deal with some brat kicking my seat (I ALWAYS get the kid kicking my seat! ALWAYS!) or crying or whatnot... Only a few more trips to this place for me until my baby is weaned! 

Not to rant about kids or anything.... I like kids. I don't like annoying kids, though. :shrug:

Busy again today... I looked up and it was already time for DH to be home, almost. Sheesh, where did the day go?! I feel like I did a lot but didn't get very much done today... hmm.

I did two more pee sticks today and neither showed elevated blood levels, so I suppose that one pee stick was rouge or it was an isolated thing? My midwife called today to check on me and make sure I was doing fine and I had to reassure her I was fine. She kept saying I could come in and do a urinalysis and whatnot, but I feel fine :shrug: I'll be seeing her next week, anyhow. :thumbup:

Okay, I was sitting down to put my feet up and let them de-swell when DH called to tell me he wanted to go to this crazy late show, so I need to go back to de-swelling. And i think I feel a migraine coming on... I'm going to just ignore that....

:kiss:


----------



## addie25

It's good u r feeling better but if u start feeling off agIn I would go in early to see your doctor. I was going to see Harry Potter at 12 with my brother and his gf but then I was told to lay down and plus I didn't really feel like going with all the teens. I never heard o a 21 and up place like that. It sounds great!!! My other brother said he would go with me next week. He is 33 and acts like bs is 13. Last Harry potter movie I saw some teens were laughing when the elf died and my brother said something rude to them n of course all the other teenagers laughed bc it was childish. Sooooo don't really wana go wih him lol. He loves going to see the movies I like even if he has no interest in them bs is a good big brother just childish :shrug: my sister-in-law to be is stopping over soon since DH and my brother went out. Hope she gets here soon I am so bored!


----------



## addie25

I am watching the movie remember me bc I love Rob Pattinson but I just remembered I hate the ending. His life and relationship with his dad get better and then he gets killed in 9-11 in the Towers. How horrible is that!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Okay, Essie and Kit -- are you guys ready for the full moon tomorrow? Let's do this. 7/15/11 sounds like a fabulous birthday for all 3 of our littles!

Since I've been in false labor for nearly 2 weeks and my cervix is totally effaced & 3cm dilated, my doctor has offered me an elective induction. For now, I'm declining it but I've definitely agonized over the decision. I'm so uncomfortable and there are so many pros to being induced in my situation and I can't seem come up with a single valid reason NOT to be induced other than "I don't wanna!"

I'm giving her the weekend to make her move. My OB scheduled another appointment for Monday which will include an ultrasound to check fluid levels & make sure all is well otherwise. I don't think I'm nearly strong enough to make it 2 more weeks though so kudos to Kit! If she's not out by Monday, I think I'll be scheduling an induction for next week. Part of my problem is that because I'm in prodromal labor I can't continue to work. Since I'm in the US, we don't really get maternity leave. Right now I'm using my vacation time to stay out of work. I really hope my supervisor understands that I want to take 12 weeks off AFTER my baby arrives. But legally they can force me to return to work after I've been out for 12 weeks total, baby or no baby.


----------



## addie25

Oh my ur correct it stinks where we live when it comes to maternity leave. A lady I work with was forced to return 4 week after a c-section Nd that's actually illegal u get 6 weeks after that but my school was run by a bunch of Hitlers!!! I do hope your boss is kind. This is so exciting so many babies on the way!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Full moon births and spermminations tonight please!

Off cycling, will take it steady so as not to exhaust mmyself for tonight Essie! 

Tons and tons of EWCM so whether the opks arrive or not I'm taking that as a green light :thumbup: 

Laters gaters xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

how are u addie? any news x


----------



## Essie

LittleSpy said:


> Okay, Essie and Kit -- are you guys ready for the full moon tomorrow? Let's do this. 7/15/11 sounds like a fabulous birthday for all 3 of our littles!
> 
> Since I've been in false labor for nearly 2 weeks and my cervix is totally effaced & 3cm dilated, my doctor has offered me an elective induction. For now, I'm declining it but I've definitely agonized over the decision. I'm so uncomfortable and there are so many pros to being induced in my situation and I can't seem come up with a single valid reason NOT to be induced other than "I don't wanna!"
> 
> I'm giving her the weekend to make her move. My OB scheduled another appointment for Monday which will include an ultrasound to check fluid levels & make sure all is well otherwise. I don't think I'm nearly strong enough to make it 2 more weeks though so kudos to Kit! If she's not out by Monday, I think I'll be scheduling an induction for next week. Part of my problem is that because I'm in prodromal labor I can't continue to work. Since I'm in the US, we don't really get maternity leave. Right now I'm using my vacation time to stay out of work. I really hope my supervisor understands that I want to take 12 weeks off AFTER my baby arrives. But legally they can force me to return to work after I've been out for 12 weeks total, baby or no baby.

Yes lets hope we get some luck from the full moon to kick start things :thumbup: I was wondering if you'd popped yet. My midwife offered to refer me to the hospital yesterday because my bump is measuring ahead and she said they might induce early, but I want to give baby a chance to come when she's ready. I want to avoid intervention if i can. But i can't imagine what it's like for you being in prodomal labour for that long. 

I forget how lucky we are with maternity leave. I complain that I can't avoid to take the full 12 months (as the last 3 are unpaid) but being able to take 9 months is fantastic compared to the 12 weeks you are allowed. Hope your work are understanding and let you have 12 weeks after the birth, and don't count this holiday time.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Full moon births and spermminations tonight please!
> 
> Off cycling, will take it steady so as not to exhaust mmyself for tonight Essie!
> 
> Tons and tons of EWCM so whether the opks arrive or not I'm taking that as a green light :thumbup:
> 
> Laters gaters xxxxx

Yes B, you need all your energy for full moon :sex: later :thumbup: Enjoy your cycling.

Fingers crossde for full moon births and sperminations!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey LS that's tough if you have to work straight away, hope work are kind to you! Xx


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies!

Bit of a grey Friday morning here. I found a dying bumblebee in my garden this morning. I thought it was just tired so gave it some sugar water but I think it might be a dying queen bee. Google tells me there isn't a lot I can do for it. I did think it had died when it was laying on my hand because it just stopped moving, but it perked up a bit when I put it on a flower. We'll see what happens.

I've got a fun day planned of housework and taking it easy. Fun times in Norfolk! Hope everyone else has more exciting plans :flower:


----------



## Essie

Looking at the full moon for October last year, I'm pretty sure I conceived around then.


----------



## mummyApril

oooh come on moon babies!!!

im currently having breakfast in bed, OH has had a long think and knows he was wrong so now hes being extra nice lol, i wont complain

how is everyone today??


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Dh just came home all red in the face....He went to the store to buy me chocolate and he lady who lived in our house be4 us saw him and and said "hello how are you congrats I saw your wife she was pregnant how old is the baby." Dh goes "oh everyones good" and she goes on and says "how's the baby( she thought I was more preg than I was if she thought I had the baby) so on a line of people DH goes "well we actually lost the baby but my wife is pregnant again." She grabs dh starts crying and saying "I'm so sorry I will pray all goes well with this one." She is so sweet but DH had this crying lady on him that he really doesn't know well and he came home and was like omg. She's a sweet lady it's nice of her to think nice thoughts for our baby to be healthy.

Aww that is so sweet of the lady:hugs:

But poor DH having the tears turned on him bless :haha:, i bet he thinks all women are emotional wrecks at the moment:blush:

:dust:for fridays levels:dust:



LittleSpy said:


> Okay, Essie and Kit -- are you guys ready for the full moon tomorrow? Let's do this. 7/15/11 sounds like a fabulous birthday for all 3 of our littles!
> 
> Since I've been in false labor for nearly 2 weeks and my cervix is totally effaced & 3cm dilated, my doctor has offered me an elective induction. For now, I'm declining it but I've definitely agonized over the decision. I'm so uncomfortable and there are so many pros to being induced in my situation and I can't seem come up with a single valid reason NOT to be induced other than "I don't wanna!"
> 
> I'm giving her the weekend to make her move. My OB scheduled another appointment for Monday which will include an ultrasound to check fluid levels & make sure all is well otherwise. I don't think I'm nearly strong enough to make it 2 more weeks though so kudos to Kit! If she's not out by Monday, I think I'll be scheduling an induction for next week. Part of my problem is that because I'm in prodromal labor I can't continue to work. Since I'm in the US, we don't really get maternity leave. Right now I'm using my vacation time to stay out of work. I really hope my supervisor understands that I want to take 12 weeks off AFTER my baby arrives. But legally they can force me to return to work after I've been out for 12 weeks total, baby or no baby.


Gosh littlespy your still here too bless you

I think no amount of remedies or wives tales will get these :baby: out before we and them are totally ready hang in there lovely :hugs:

And that is really quite pooey about US ML:growlmad:12 wks is nothing:nope:i hope you workplace give you a full 12wks after :baby:comes




HollyMonkey said:


> Full moon births and spermminations tonight please!
> 
> Off cycling, will take it steady so as not to exhaust mmyself for tonight Essie!
> 
> Tons and tons of EWCM so whether the opks arrive or not I'm taking that as a green light :thumbup:
> 
> Laters gaters xxxxx

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:!!!!!!!

Mr monkeys rocket will be blasting off tonight then :winkwink:

Happy cycling B, not many sleepies till your hols now:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Does anyone know how to upload photo's onto here from their blackberry?? My camera has died a slow death and im currently keeping my kitchen photo diary (for luna!!) on my phone!!

April did you not ring the hospital/MW in the end last night??

Essie how sweet are you trying to save the bumbley bee


----------



## Essie

Hayley - I love bumblebees. They're so fuzzy and cute, one landed on me when I went for a picnic last year and it just sat there crawling on my hand for ages. I would like to keep bees, but I've read they are a lot of work and not easy to keep.


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Hayley - I love bumblebees. They're so fuzzy and cute, one landed on me when I went for a picnic last year and it just sat there crawling on my hand for ages. I would like to keep bees, but I've read they are a lot of work and not easy to keep.

You could be like the man on the "magners" advert:haha:
Not a beard though maybe a belt or living on your handbag:dohh:

Im so so bored honestly i dont know how people who dont have children and dont work manage to just slob around im seriously pissed off with it already 

I cant do washing as the men are in the bloody kitchen, am meant to go see my friend but she is one of those who says yes at beginning of week and you can gurentee i will text asking what time to go round and she will have plans now:growlmad:

What can i dooooooooooo???????????????

3-5 more wks of this is going to drive me crazzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mummyApril

No I didn't in the end as pains died down so I came to the conclusion baby was being naughty again! I'm not sure what's going on in there lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

Helloooo Jaynie how has the first week at work gone lover?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

How are we all? I had to go buy Toine's school shoes for his new school. They aren't the normal shoes with laces. They're special sandals so I had to go to 3 different places before I found them and they are flipping expensive.

I am so worried about money :nope: Hillside Haven has R28 (less than 3 pounds) in the bank and I don't know what we are going to do. It's really crappy relying on other people for money but I can't do it all myself. I wish I had a magic wand and I could magic us some money....but that's just dreams

Hope you're all having a super-spiffy Friday
https://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp16/bighaste00/FridayCat.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Turtletonians :thumbup:

Hope everyone is good...and for those busy working turtles....

:wohoo: IT'S FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYY!!! YAY!!!!!! :wohoo:

It looks gorgeous outside at the moment so I think I'll spend a bit of time in the garden today. My boss is going to phone me later with an update from work...hope I like what I hear :-k

Anyway..going to catch up... happy Fridays all :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie and someone else said something...
> 
> B I miss you squillions my little power poster friend!! :sad2: this working malarchy just takes up so much time...
> 
> What's also bad is to get maternity pay, proper at my new job, you have to sign something that says you'll go back for at least 3years after you return! :nope:... Although this seems random, it seems silly to wait to get paid only ssmp!
> 
> Hey Jaynie...they can't do that unless they are paying more in SMP than the basic 90% of salary for 6 weeks then 33 weeks at £128. If they top that up then they may have grounds to ask you to enter into a contract but otherwise nope!Click to expand...
> 
> What they make u sign something that says u will come back for 3 years! Oh my I would never want to sign something like that. :nope: Unless u love ur job.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's pretty unusual so that's why I'm thinking Jaynie's employers must contribute more to your maternity pay than what the government does :shrug: As it stands, if I decided i didn't want to return to work after my agreed maternity period, I wouldn't have to pay anything back but I only get the basic.Click to expand...

Your basic is pretty bloody good! Our childcare grant is R160 (16 pounds - don't have a fancy pounds key :wacko:) A MONTH!

You get maternity UIF if your employer has contributed (and not all do) of 30% of your salary for 3 months. And that's it. Almost no companies pay maternity leave. You just get your UIF


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night ladies :sleep: well!
> 
> Sezi hope everything's ok, it's probably good for his family to have a little insight. And sad that he has to reach out to you...
> 
> Kit. I don't get what you are saying? If you want the proper maternity pay, you have to sign that and you get 90% for 16.5 weeks... And then smp for the rest, so I suspect they can do that... But I'll get smp if I get preggers next cycle and I'm not willing to sign anything that dictated my life for 3 years!!

The fact you are being offered 16.5 weeks at 90% instead of the statutory 6 weeks (like me) means your employer can attach conditions. You would get SMP if you got preggars next cycle but only 90% for 6 weeks/33 weeks @ £128 unless you signed their contract. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Jaynie. Thats exactly it - sad that they've had to. I wish he could see how much his brother and I love him. We just want him to be happy. He's not home yet. Probably drunk somewhere

Is everything ok now?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Dh just came home all red in the face....He went to the store to buy me chocolate and he lady who lived in our house be4 us saw him and and said "hello how are you congrats I saw your wife she was pregnant how old is the baby." Dh goes "oh everyones good" and she goes on and says "how's the baby( she thought I was more preg than I was if she thought I had the baby) so on a line of people DH goes "well we actually lost the baby but my wife is pregnant again." She grabs dh starts crying and saying "I'm so sorry I will pray all goes well with this one." She is so sweet but DH had this crying lady on him that he really doesn't know well and he came home and was like omg. She's a sweet lady it's nice of her to think nice thoughts for our baby to be healthy.

Oh my - sorry DH had to come up against this, it's not nice to have to answer questions like this or be the person who asked :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi Addie :hi:
> 
> You could work on your book if you're feeling creative? I do that too, give people a backstory when I'm 'people watching'. It makes me so curious what their lives are really like.
> 
> So DH convinced me we should see the 3am showing of Harry Potter tonight (all the midnight ones were sold out)! So we're going to see that at this really cool theater called Cinebarre. It serves food and has a full service bar - best part is that it's a 21 and over place so no kids. I really like to see kid or teen type movies there so I don't have to deal with some brat kicking my seat (I ALWAYS get the kid kicking my seat! ALWAYS!) or crying or whatnot... Only a few more trips to this place for me until my baby is weaned!
> 
> Not to rant about kids or anything.... I like kids. I don't like annoying kids, though. :shrug:
> 
> Busy again today... I looked up and it was already time for DH to be home, almost. Sheesh, where did the day go?! I feel like I did a lot but didn't get very much done today... hmm.
> 
> I did two more pee sticks today and neither showed elevated blood levels, so I suppose that one pee stick was rouge or it was an isolated thing? My midwife called today to check on me and make sure I was doing fine and I had to reassure her I was fine. She kept saying I could come in and do a urinalysis and whatnot, but I feel fine :shrug: I'll be seeing her next week, anyhow. :thumbup:
> 
> Okay, I was sitting down to put my feet up and let them de-swell when DH called to tell me he wanted to go to this crazy late show, so I need to go back to de-swelling. And i think I feel a migraine coming on... I'm going to just ignore that....
> 
> :kiss:

Hi Luna :wave:

Sooooo, how was HP?? Hope you enjoyed your trip to that very cool soundng establishment :thumbup:

Glad the blood levels seem to have settled down a bit, maybe worth just keeping a wee eye on.

Good luck with the de-swelling...mine just don't come down any more :nope: but it's not for much longer now :happydance:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley - I love bumblebees. They're so fuzzy and cute, one landed on me when I went for a picnic last year and it just sat there crawling on my hand for ages. I would like to keep bees, but I've read they are a lot of work and not easy to keep.
> 
> You could be like the man on the "magners" advert:haha:
> Not a beard though maybe a belt or living on your handbag:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: I like the idea of a belt or a handbag. 



new mummy2010 said:


> Im so so bored honestly i dont know how people who dont have children and dont work manage to just slob around im seriously pissed off with it already
> 
> I cant do washing as the men are in the bloody kitchen, am meant to go see my friend but she is one of those who says yes at beginning of week and you can gurentee i will text asking what time to go round and she will have plans now:growlmad:
> 
> What can i dooooooooooo???????????????
> 
> 3-5 more wks of this is going to drive me crazzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyy

I agree with you on that. I am really struggling to fill my days. I joined the library to get some books, but I've read most of them. My friends are all at work during the day so I can't see them. And I can only spend so much time with my mum. 

Are you crafty? Maybe you could find a project to focus on to take up some time?


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy said:


> Okay, Essie and Kit -- are you guys ready for the full moon tomorrow? Let's do this. 7/15/11 sounds like a fabulous birthday for all 3 of our littles!
> 
> Since I've been in false labor for nearly 2 weeks and my cervix is totally effaced & 3cm dilated, my doctor has offered me an elective induction. For now, I'm declining it but I've definitely agonized over the decision. I'm so uncomfortable and there are so many pros to being induced in my situation and I can't seem come up with a single valid reason NOT to be induced other than "I don't wanna!"
> 
> I'm giving her the weekend to make her move. My OB scheduled another appointment for Monday which will include an ultrasound to check fluid levels & make sure all is well otherwise. I don't think I'm nearly strong enough to make it 2 more weeks though so kudos to Kit! If she's not out by Monday, I think I'll be scheduling an induction for next week. Part of my problem is that because I'm in prodromal labor I can't continue to work. Since I'm in the US, we don't really get maternity leave. Right now I'm using my vacation time to stay out of work. I really hope my supervisor understands that I want to take 12 weeks off AFTER my baby arrives. But legally they can force me to return to work after I've been out for 12 weeks total, baby or no baby.

Oh yes LS...I'm sooooo ready!!!! :haha: I'd love to produce today or even over the weekend but if not, it looks like you and I will be induced next week (unless your little girl makes her move FX'd) Come on babies!!!!!! And Essie..it would be great if your little girl was on time...imagine, 3 turtle babies all at once :happydance:

Good luck US!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

This is our latest Chip-in. Please could you share it with anyone who may be able to help? As I said, we are really depserate

https://hillsidehaven.chipin.com/hermiones-happy-birthday


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie and someone else said something...
> 
> B I miss you squillions my little power poster friend!! :sad2: this working malarchy just takes up so much time...
> 
> What's also bad is to get maternity pay, proper at my new job, you have to sign something that says you'll go back for at least 3years after you return! :nope:... Although this seems random, it seems silly to wait to get paid only ssmp!
> 
> Hey Jaynie...they can't do that unless they are paying more in SMP than the basic 90% of salary for 6 weeks then 33 weeks at £128. If they top that up then they may have grounds to ask you to enter into a contract but otherwise nope!Click to expand...
> 
> What they make u sign something that says u will come back for 3 years! Oh my I would never want to sign something like that. :nope: Unless u love ur job.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's pretty unusual so that's why I'm thinking Jaynie's employers must contribute more to your maternity pay than what the government does :shrug: As it stands, if I decided i didn't want to return to work after my agreed maternity period, I wouldn't have to pay anything back but I only get the basic.Click to expand...
> 
> Your basic is pretty bloody good! Our childcare grant is R160 (16 pounds - don't have a fancy pounds key :wacko:) A MONTH!
> 
> You get maternity UIF if your employer has contributed (and not all do) of 30% of your salary for 3 months. And that's it. Almost no companies pay maternity leave. You just get your UIFClick to expand...

Yes, agreed. Compared to some, our mat pay is good, although there are many places in Europe who will pay 100% of salary for the duration of agreed mat leave - how fab would that be? I think our system of mat leave/pay directly correlates to how heavily we are routinely taxed so you can argue that we've paid for our mat pay one way or another :shrug: I appreciate we UKers are still fortunate in many respects though.


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley I'm afraid you're meant to slob it at the moment! You'll have plenty to do when Nate gets here lol! I never get time to slob it as I have 2 princesses living the life and a Jay who is so messy! But when I have a break I play bejeweled on fb, if ur realllly bored you can try it lol! 
I'm meant to be catchin an hours sleep but all I wnt to do is go and sniff my carpet! :/


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Hayley I'm afraid you're meant to slob it at the moment! You'll have plenty to do when Nate gets here lol! I never get time to slob it as I have 2 princesses living the life and a Jay who is so messy! But when I have a break I play bejeweled on fb, if ur realllly bored you can try it lol!
> I'm meant to be catchin an hours sleep but all I wnt to do is go and sniff my carpet! :/

:rofl:

Morning April :wave:

I do hope that last statement wasn't a euphemism :winkwink:

I've never played bejeweled :-k


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> This is our latest Chip-in. Please could you share it with anyone who may be able to help? As I said, we are really depserate
> 
> https://hillsidehaven.chipin.com/hermiones-happy-birthday

:thumbup: Done!


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> How are we all? I had to go buy Toine's school shoes for his new school. They aren't the normal shoes with laces. They're special sandals so I had to go to 3 different places before I found them and they are flipping expensive.
> 
> I am so worried about money :nope: Hillside Haven has R28 (less than 3 pounds) in the bank and I don't know what we are going to do. It's really crappy relying on other people for money but I can't do it all myself. I wish I had a magic wand and I could magic us some money....but that's just dreams
> 
> Hope you're all having a super-spiffy Friday
> https://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp16/bighaste00/FridayCat.jpg


Aww Trin thats really pooey :nope:

I hope something picks up it must be hard with you and DH actully working too:hugs:




Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley - I love bumblebees. They're so fuzzy and cute, one landed on me when I went for a picnic last year and it just sat there crawling on my hand for ages. I would like to keep bees, but I've read they are a lot of work and not easy to keep.
> 
> You could be like the man on the "magners" advert:haha:
> Not a beard though maybe a belt or living on your handbag:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I like the idea of a belt or a handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im so so bored honestly i dont know how people who dont have children and dont work manage to just slob around im seriously pissed off with it already
> 
> I cant do washing as the men are in the bloody kitchen, am meant to go see my friend but she is one of those who says yes at beginning of week and you can gurentee i will text asking what time to go round and she will have plans now:growlmad:
> 
> What can i dooooooooooo???????????????
> 
> 3-5 more wks of this is going to drive me crazzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with you on that. I am really struggling to fill my days. I joined the library to get some books, but I've read most of them. My friends are all at work during the day so I can't see them. And I can only spend so much time with my mum.
> 
> Are you crafty? Maybe you could find a project to focus on to take up some time?Click to expand...


no im not really crafty just enjoy cleaning,gardening etc cant go in the garden as the work men are mixing bloody plaster and the dog will play up to them:growlmad:
Cant wait for them to sod off till monday i want my kitchen back!!!
Just spoke to OH he saiud im allowed to go buy the rest of the bamboo fencing and membrame for garden project we have begun as he reckons it will rain tomorrow so is planning a few hrs when he finishes work:thumbup:
Also im going to get brouchers and price up our holiday for next summer as i have really missed our fortnight away !! Just vthink Nate will be 1 when we go away!!!!!




mummyApril said:


> Hayley I'm afraid you're meant to slob it at the moment! You'll have plenty to do when Nate gets here lol! I never get time to slob it as I have 2 princesses living the life and a Jay who is so messy! But when I have a break I play bejeweled on fb, if ur realllly bored you can try it lol!
> I'm meant to be catchin an hours sleep but all I wnt to do is go and sniff my carpet! :/

:haha:you are a weirdo April!!!:winkwink:

I dont do slobbing unless im seriously hungover with sleep deprevation thrown in !!!
Im a doing person:thumbup:

Hello Kit again :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Well MS kicked In. I woke at 3 feeling sick and had to eat something had some more pink/brown blood this morning :growlmad: if everythings fine I wish it would just stop!! I'll go back and read in a bit I am going to get ready to go to the doctors.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well MS kicked In. I woke at 3 feeling sick and had to eat something had some more pink/brown blood this morning :growlmad: if everythings fine I wish it would just stop!! I'll go back and read in a bit I am going to get ready to go to the doctors.

Good luck at the docs addie - let us know what he says :hugs:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> This is our latest Chip-in. Please could you share it with anyone who may be able to help? As I said, we are really depserate
> 
> https://hillsidehaven.chipin.com/hermiones-happy-birthday


Done :)


----------



## Essie

Good luck today Addie x


----------



## kit_cat

GAWD! My SIL's waters broke last night and she's 3 weeks behind me in terms of due date. I'm happy she'll be out of her misery soon as she's had a very uncomfortable pregnancy but wish it was me - selfish biatch eh? I know you guys won't judge me :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is our latest Chip-in. Please could you share it with anyone who may be able to help? As I said, we are really depserate
> 
> https://hillsidehaven.chipin.com/hermiones-happy-birthday
> 
> :thumbup: Done!Click to expand...

Kit! You made my eye leak :cry: I am so grateful :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is our latest Chip-in. Please could you share it with anyone who may be able to help? As I said, we are really depserate
> 
> https://hillsidehaven.chipin.com/hermiones-happy-birthday
> 
> :thumbup: Done!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit! You made my eye leak :cry: I am so grateful :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:

No sweat m'love :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is our latest Chip-in. Please could you share it with anyone who may be able to help? As I said, we are really depserate
> 
> https://hillsidehaven.chipin.com/hermiones-happy-birthday
> 
> 
> Done :)Click to expand...

Thank you Essie!!!:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Well MS kicked In. I woke at 3 feeling sick and had to eat something had some more pink/brown blood this morning :growlmad: if everythings fine I wish it would just stop!! I'll go back and read in a bit I am going to get ready to go to the doctors.

Good luck with the docs


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> GAWD! My SIL's waters broke last night and she's 3 weeks behind me in terms of due date. I'm happy she'll be out of her misery soon as she's had a very uncomfortable pregnancy but wish it was me - selfish biatch eh? I know you guys won't judge me :blush:

No judgement here! You've done your time and then some and have every right to be a bit jealous. I hope she has some contractions with it otherwise it could be a slow road


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lurk :flasher:

Cool ride, 2hrs big hills :thumbup: Now all having lunch at a cafe in the sun, i've ordered a salade nicoise nom nom with lots of olives and anchovies. Going to the discount chemist at the commercial centre where we are to get spenny opks coz postie let me down :nope:

Love ya all, having nice fry days I hope. Feels like saturday to me with dh and the boys on hols! XxxxX


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> GAWD! My SIL's waters broke last night and she's 3 weeks behind me in terms of due date. I'm happy she'll be out of her misery soon as she's had a very uncomfortable pregnancy but wish it was me - selfish biatch eh? I know you guys won't judge me :blush:
> 
> No judgement here! You've done your time and then some and have every right to be a bit jealous. I hope she has some contractions with it otherwise it could be a slow roadClick to expand...

Thanks Trin..yes, although her waters have gone, she's not yet in active labour. She's been told if that stays the same, she'll be induced on Sunday. I do wish her a good experience - she's lovely.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Lurk :flasher:
> 
> Cool ride, 2hrs big hills :thumbup: Now all having lunch at a cafe in the sun, i've ordered a salade nicoise nom nom with lots of olives and anchovies. Going to the discount chemist at the commercial centre where we are to get spenny opks coz postie let me down :nope:
> 
> Love ya all, having nice fry days I hope. Feels like saturday to me with dh and the boys on hols! XxxxX

Your day sounds perfect B....enjoy every minute :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Lurk :flasher:
> 
> Cool ride, 2hrs big hills :thumbup: Now all having lunch at a cafe in the sun, i've ordered a salade nicoise nom nom with lots of olives and anchovies. Going to the discount chemist at the commercial centre where we are to get spenny opks coz postie let me down :nope:
> 
> Love ya all, having nice fry days I hope. Feels like saturday to me with dh and the boys on hols! XxxxX

Lucky wench! I am well jel!


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is our latest Chip-in. Please could you share it with anyone who may be able to help? As I said, we are really depserate
> 
> https://hillsidehaven.chipin.com/hermiones-happy-birthday
> 
> 
> Done :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Essie!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I think what you do for all of the animals is so amazing, I really admire you for it :flower:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> GAWD! My SIL's waters broke last night and she's 3 weeks behind me in terms of due date. I'm happy she'll be out of her misery soon as she's had a very uncomfortable pregnancy but wish it was me - selfish biatch eh? I know you guys won't judge me :blush:

Oh Kit, no judgement here! It mus be a conflicting feeling of being happy for her, but feeling a bit jealous too. I've commented to DH before when I've seen threads on third tri from girls due after me who've given birth and I haven't even reached due date yet. 

My SIL has told DH that she is sure our baby is going to be born today. She rang him last night from work and he asked her to call him on saturday so they could properly chat and she said "I think you'll be a bit busy on saturday". He explained babies are often late, especially first ones, but she's sure baby will come today. I'd hate to disappoint her so have told :baby: she better get her bags packed and get going :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> GAWD! My SIL's waters broke last night and she's 3 weeks behind me in terms of due date. I'm happy she'll be out of her misery soon as she's had a very uncomfortable pregnancy but wish it was me - selfish biatch eh? I know you guys won't judge me :blush:
> 
> Oh Kit, no judgement here! It mus be a conflicting feeling of being happy for her, but feeling a bit jealous too. I've commented to DH before when I've seen threads on third tri from girls due after me who've given birth and I haven't even reached due date yet.
> 
> My SIL has told DH that she is sure our baby is going to be born today. She rang him last night from work and he asked her to call him on saturday so they could properly chat and she said "I think you'll be a bit busy on saturday". He explained babies are often late, especially first ones, but she's sure baby will come today. I'd hate to disappoint her so have told :baby: she better get her bags packed and get going :haha:Click to expand...


You never know Essie - SIL could have a gift!! Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I'm afraid you're meant to slob it at the moment! You'll have plenty to do when Nate gets here lol! I never get time to slob it as I have 2 princesses living the life and a Jay who is so messy! But when I have a break I play bejeweled on fb, if ur realllly bored you can try it lol!
> I'm meant to be catchin an hours sleep but all I wnt to do is go and sniff my carpet! :/
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Morning April :wave:
> 
> I do hope that last statement wasn't a euphemism :winkwink:
> 
> I've never played bejeweled :-kClick to expand...

haha i just re-read that! i put shake and vac on my hallway carpet lol! 

bejeweled is really good fun esp if youre bored!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is our latest Chip-in. Please could you share it with anyone who may be able to help? As I said, we are really depserate
> 
> https://hillsidehaven.chipin.com/hermiones-happy-birthday
> 
> :thumbup: Done!Click to expand...

i think iv done this right? lol x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> GAWD! My SIL's waters broke last night and she's 3 weeks behind me in terms of due date. I'm happy she'll be out of her misery soon as she's had a very uncomfortable pregnancy but wish it was me - selfish biatch eh? I know you guys won't judge me :blush:

totally understand how you feel! id be peed :/


----------



## addie25

Kit you are not unkind for thinking as u are it's perfectly normal. U want ur baby to be here already ur way overdue. Don't feel badly for ur feelings.:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Angel hasn't even gone to her dads yet and I'm annoyed, apparently he is going out tonight, well who's looking after my baby! I'd rather her here with me :(


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Angel hasn't even gone to her dads yet and I'm annoyed, apparently he is going out tonight, well who's looking after my baby! I'd rather her here with me :(

Thats silly that he takes her aned then leaves her with a sitter. Is she saying with him the entire weekend?


----------



## new mummy2010

well thats my bamboo fencing,weed control membrane and fenced border all purchased and a lovely tuna&mayo salad butty and a wholenut choccy bar!!!!

got some holiday prices too yay!!!!


----------



## addie25

Hiiii Hayley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you today???


----------



## mummyApril

Yeah she's with him until sunday :( iv just tx him saying they can pick her up tomoro if they want


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Yeah she's with him until sunday :( iv just tx him saying they can pick her up tomoro if they want

Thats a good idea why should she stay with a sitter.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look who came to say hello to me!



Ooooo I hope I'm not too late!:wohoo: We DTD yesterday morning but last night I wanted DH to save himself, thinking I'd O around day 16 (2 days earlier than usual) but it looks like I'm going back to my youth, I last O'd around day 14 when I was about 20:haha: I feel we maybe should have done it last night now but at least there'll be plenty of enthusiasm for the fullmoon try:thumbup:

Sorry for the ego post, just deep into packing in between a bit of weestick action!

Back laters for a proper BnB indulge....xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

:yipee::yipee:YAYAYAY A FULL MOON CONCEPTION!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Yeah she's with him until sunday :( iv just tx him saying they can pick her up tomoro if they want

You'd think he'd want to spend the short time he has to see her actually with her :shrug: but then I suppose it might be a special occasion?


----------



## kit_cat

addie - any news from your doctor?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi all! :wave: just popping in for a quick one today. I've got a ton of work to do today as i am trying to avoid coming in tomorrow! :wacko: 

Have a fabulous Friday girls! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

No news. I bet it will be hours again. Ill call at 2pm if they do not call me (7 UK time)


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi all! :wave: just popping in for a quick one today. I've got a ton of work to do today as i am trying to avoid coming in tomorrow! :wacko:
> 
> Have a fabulous Friday girls! :kiss:

Hiya newbie my love....I never seem to be on at the same time as you. Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> No news. I bet it will be hours again. Ill call at 2pm if they do not call me (7 UK time)

Did your doctor have much to say about the spotting etc?


----------



## addie25

Hi Newbie!!! Hope you get all your work done!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Look who came to say hello to me!
> 
> View attachment 235568
> 
> 
> Ooooo I hope I'm not too late!:wohoo: We DTD yesterday morning but last night I wanted DH to save himself, thinking I'd O around day 16 (2 days earlier than usual) but it looks like I'm going back to my youth, I last O'd around day 14 when I was about 20:haha: I feel we maybe should have done it last night now but at least there'll be plenty of enthusiasm for the fullmoon try:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for the ego post, just deep into packing in between a bit of weestick action!
> 
> Back laters for a proper BnB indulge....xxxxxxxxxxx

:wohoo:

Lookin' good for a mooner!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sooo excited about my holiday:wohoo: I can hardly pack for excitement. OMG waterslides:dance:


----------



## poas

Trin I don't know if I did it right, couldn't get it into pounds?! B I hope this turns out good for you :) Kit, I hope you're as comfy as possible :)
All other turtles I wish you a happy and harmonious friday....I am off to get Harri from school and can't wait to get home to show him the clothes I got the three kids today (got paid for the first time in a month-I'm weekly paid!!!!!!) in the sales :)


----------



## Essie

Yay B :thumbup: looking good for your full moon spermination :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

im so :growlmad: with OH right now, I don't want to TTC with him anymore I want him to move out instead.....it's 3pm and he's still in bed! I'm sick of being treated like a slave and a skivvy he does nothing and when he does I have to beg him to do it. I get sick and tired of asking him to do things and in all fairness i've done this for 2 years and I have had enough!! I'm going to see the consultant at my appointment see what they have to say about my PCOS and then that's it no more trying...I don't want a child with him when i'm basically going to be a single mum, he can forget it and find himself someone else!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oooh ginger I'm sorry. I have wondered sometimes if you're going to reach boiling point. Let us know how you are, and don't do anything in the heat of the moment


----------



## x-ginge-x

HA! he can suffer, i've taken his xbox away ive boxed it up and put it in the cupboard if he so much as touches it i'm going to sell it! Hes 21 ffs not 12 and i'm tired of being his mother, its right what everyone has said hes dragging me down and I can do way better! if he does get off his fat lazy backside and make an effort he can move out!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear Ginge - sorry you're struggling with your OH - it's never easy but when one half of a relationship makes no effort it becomes impossible :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sooo excited about my holiday:wohoo: I can hardly pack for excitement. OMG waterslides:dance:

:dance:

It's gunna be fabbo! :yipee:


----------



## addie25

In sorry Ging I hope he shows u he is changing.:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Ginge* :hugs: I'm sorry your OH is pissing you off. Can't you get some kind of hobby together, something to get you up and out together, or is that wishful thinking?:shrug:

How are you doing *Sarachka* with the international liaising? And........have you done a :test: yet?


----------



## addie25

Do u think if I was having an ectopic pregnancy I would be in a lot of pain by now. I just googled ( I kno I should not google) and it said ectopic pregnancies have lower hcg levels. I feel I would b in pain and I'm not frankly at all and I'm sure m doctor souls have asked me to do an ultrasound if he thought this was a possibility. I wish they would just call already so I know what mg levels are!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

He won't even get off his backside to take his dog for a wee! Never mind anything else B. I am tired of making effort and getting nothing back...give it a week and it will be over!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Do u think if I was having an ectopic pregnancy I would be in a lot of pain by now. I just googled ( I kno I should not google) and it said ectopic pregnancies have lower hcg levels. I feel I would b in pain and I'm not frankly at all and I'm sure m doctor souls have asked me to do an ultrasound if he thought this was a possibility. I wish they would just call already so I know what mg levels are!!!

Don't worry about ectopics too Addie, one worry at a time! Anything's possible I guess but they're pretty rare and you're being closely controlled so it won't get to a dangerous stage even if it is. I think Molly had twins and one was ectopic so she'll know more about it than me.:shrug:

8pm French time your results, that's ages away! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> He won't even get off his backside to take his dog for a wee! Never mind anything else B. I am tired of making effort and getting nothing back...give it a week and it will be over!

It's always the difficulty on this thread, it's really easy to say what you'd do when it's not actually you (like "don't Google", yeah right:haha:) and from a distance I think jeez I'd be sooooo impatient with that behaviour if it was my DH! I'm sure I'd tell him he was too boring for me and kick him out, but I don't know and love him like you:shrug: 21! He should be enjoying his lovely girlfriend and his tender years, not monging in bed until 3pm! Kids these days:growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Attention turtles this is not a drill doctor said my levels more than doubled and even tho they are low (72) the doubling is a sign of a healthy pregnancy so he thinks it will be ok!!! Cross fingers it keeps going like this!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> He won't even get off his backside to take his dog for a wee! Never mind anything else B. I am tired of making effort and getting nothing back...give it a week and it will be over!
> 
> It's always the difficulty on this thread, it's really easy to say what you'd do when it's not actually you (like "don't Google", yeah right:haha:) and from a distance I think jeez I'd be sooooo impatient with that behaviour if it was my DH! I'm sure I'd tell him he was too boring for me and kick him out, but I don't know and love him like you:shrug: 21! He should be enjoying his lovely girlfriend and his tender years, not monging in bed until 3pm! Kids these days:growlmad:Click to expand...

i feel exactly the same way, love him or not i cant go on like this i will be a doormat no longer my patience wears this! (hes still in bed now btw)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats fantastic news addie crossing everything for you!!


----------



## Sarachka

I tested yesterday at 8DPO and it was a glowing White negative


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I tested yesterday at 8DPO and it was a glowing White negative

I got a negative at 8 days last time around and 9 and 10 days sooooo faint then 11 days much more noticeable you are not out it's so early!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Attention turtles this is not a drill doctor said my levels more than doubled and even tho they are low (72) the doubling is a sign of a healthy pregnancy so he thinks it will be ok!!! Cross fingers it keeps going like this!!!!

:wohoo:

That's great news from the doc addie....I'm so pleased you've had some positive news :hugs:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Thats fantastic news addie crossing everything for you!!

Thank u!!! I hope it keeps going well!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I tested yesterday at 8DPO and it was a glowing White negative

That's so early...are you going to do one today? Pleeeeeeeeeeease :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday at 8DPO and it was a glowing White negative
> 
> That's so early...are you going to do one today? Pleeeeeeeeeeease :flower:Click to expand...


Only if you have a baby!


----------



## cassie04

*Hi ladies!!!!!!!!

I'm busy being a busy bee i have all my teacher files and rubbish to sort.....trying to organise the house a bit better!

Kit - No baby?????  hopefully little spy and essie will be all having a birthing weekend bonanza?????

addie- tht is amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo thrilled for you!

hi  B and Sarachka how are you both!

sending my love turtles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday at 8DPO and it was a glowing White negative
> 
> That's so early...are you going to do one today? Pleeeeeeeeeeease :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you have a baby!Click to expand...

*pouts*

Cheap shot! :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Thank u :hugs: I am very happy yet still a bit nervous bc it's low n my spotting but I am going to stay very positive!!! I am excited for Monday's blood test hopefully it jumps up very high and then next Fridh is the ultrasound.


----------



## x-ginge-x

that one made me LOL sarachka


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Hi ladies!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm busy being a busy bee i have all my teacher files and rubbish to sort.....trying to organise the house a bit better!
> 
> Kit - No baby?????  hopefully little spy and essie will be all having a birthing weekend bonanza?????
> 
> addie- tht is amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo thrilled for you!
> 
> hi  B and Sarachka how are you both!
> 
> sending my love turtles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Cassie - how are you lovely?

Nope - no bloomin' baby!! It's clearly taking chillaxing to another level :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Attention turtles this is not a drill doctor said my levels more than doubled and even tho they are low (72) the doubling is a sign of a healthy pregnancy so he thinks it will be ok!!! Cross fingers it keeps going like this!!!!

:fool::yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie that's excellent news!


Ha ha Sarachka, like your bargain with Kit! :haha: Give it a couple of days and it might be one out for Kit and one in for Sarachka! :happydance:

8dpo is very early my chicken, not out yet by a long stretch :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

*ooooh addie next friday is ultrasound thats definitly something to focus on and look forward to!!!!

Eash Kit how are you feeling? have u been getting any more of those period like pains?!?!

I dont feel bad at all the past couple of days....my boobs have stopped hurting really and my sickness seems to have disapeard.....not going to think negativly tho! going to try and think i should be relieved for having no symptoms!  I think the fact i have lost a week is annoying me to! but really i am just being a whiny little witch!!!!! hahaha*


----------



## Essie

Addie - fantastic news :happydance:

Cassie - I am crossing my fingers that we get 3 turtle babies this weekend! How are you feeling?

Ginge - Sorry OH is dicking you about. I'd be annoyed too if mine was still in bed at this time of day. Like B said it's always easy to think what you'd do in the same situation but it's different when you're actually faced with it. Hope you guys sort something out and he sorts himself out :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yes I am very excited for next week. Monday I hope my levels jump to the 1000s so I feel better and Friday I hope to see a heartbeat since I will be 6 weeks. I still have the light bleeding I just wish that would stop so I could relax!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm quite excited by the idea of fertile sex tonight, even though it's not ideal timing for my holiday. I won't change anything though, since I most likely won't have caught the egg, and even if I miraculously did it will only be doing it's fallopian tube bit for the most part, and if I see any lines at 9 or 10dpo I will adjust my behaviour accordingly:haha: But for the moment I will chillax and once I'm on hols I'll forget all about symptom spotting anyway. And I was thinking that my English egg driving down on the left hand side of the road, and DH's French sperm driving up on the right hand side, well theoretically they should have a head on collision:shrug: Hope they do :happydance:

I'm soooooo hot and flushed with rosy cheeks and period pains, I think it _must_ be O time :dance: I think I need to send my dear stepsons to bed early tonight...


----------



## addie25

I hope they crash into eachother as well!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Lurk :flasher:
> 
> Cool ride, 2hrs big hills :thumbup: Now all having lunch at a cafe in the sun, i've ordered a salade nicoise nom nom with lots of olives and anchovies. Going to the discount chemist at the commercial centre where we are to get spenny opks coz postie let me down :nope:
> 
> Love ya all, having nice fry days I hope. Feels like saturday to me with dh and the boys on hols! XxxxX




HollyMonkey said:


> Look who came to say hello to me!
> 
> View attachment 235568
> 
> 
> Ooooo I hope I'm not too late!:wohoo: We DTD yesterday morning but last night I wanted DH to save himself, thinking I'd O around day 16 (2 days earlier than usual) but it looks like I'm going back to my youth, I last O'd around day 14 when I was about 20:haha: I feel we maybe should have done it last night now but at least there'll be plenty of enthusiasm for the fullmoon try:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for the ego post, just deep into packing in between a bit of weestick action!
> 
> Back laters for a proper BnB indulge....xxxxxxxxxxx

That's brilliant news!! I nuv that little smiley face :haha:

Everytime I've been using those and fallen pregnant we've bd'ed the night I got the smiley:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm quite excited by the idea of fertile sex tonight, even though it's not ideal timing for my holiday. I won't change anything though, since I most likely won't have caught the egg, and even if I miraculously did it will only be doing it's fallopian tube bit for the most part, and if I see any lines at 9 or 10dpo I will adjust my behaviour accordingly:haha: But for the moment I will chillax and once I'm on hols I'll forget all about symptom spotting anyway. And I was thinking that my English egg driving down on the left hand side of the road, and DH's French sperm driving up on the right hand side, well theoretically they should have a head on collision:shrug: Hope they do :happydance:
> 
> I'm soooooo hot and flushed with rosy cheeks and period pains, I think it _must_ be O time :dance: I think I need to send my dear stepsons to bed early tonight...

I realised this baby was most likely conceived on the full moon in October, and Trin got her lunar eclipse :baby: so it's looking positive for turtles and full moon bebes :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Trin I don't know if I did it right, couldn't get it into pounds?! B I hope this turns out good for you :) Kit, I hope you're as comfy as possible :)
> All other turtles I wish you a happy and harmonious friday....I am off to get Harri from school and can't wait to get home to show him the clothes I got the three kids today (got paid for the first time in a month-I'm weekly paid!!!!!!) in the sales :)

We got it! Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> im so :growlmad: with OH right now, I don't want to TTC with him anymore I want him to move out instead.....it's 3pm and he's still in bed! I'm sick of being treated like a slave and a skivvy he does nothing and when he does I have to beg him to do it. I get sick and tired of asking him to do things and in all fairness i've done this for 2 years and I have had enough!! I'm going to see the consultant at my appointment see what they have to say about my PCOS and then that's it no more trying...I don't want a child with him when i'm basically going to be a single mum, he can forget it and find himself someone else!!

I'm so sorry Ginge. You deserve so much better :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie i dont think they can see anything until your levels are at least 1500 x


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Essie* and *Kit* I went to your houses last night:thumbup: Both are really lovely with lots of green, Essie you seem to be in a really tiny lovely village in the middle of the countryside, unless I got your location wrong:dohh: It looked really pretty!:cloud9: And Kit I _think_ I saw Shrub! You too, lots of lovely green around your place. Didn't get to anyone else's because I got travel sick when it does that zooming thing, and I can't manage to look away from the screen because I find it so fascinating. I wonder if one day we'll actually be able to travel like that?:shrug:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie i dont think they can see anything until your levels are at least 1500 x

Really?? Hmm well hopefully they will be by next Friday!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Trin...may I abuse your superior knowledge please?? :flower:

Like I said earlier, my SIL's waters broke but she's not actually gone into active labour. She's been sent home and if labour doesn't start by Sunday, she'll be induced. My question is why is the fact that she is back to back with baby relevant to why her waters broke? :shrug: That's what she was told.


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/betahCG.htm


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Attention turtles this is not a drill doctor said my levels more than doubled and even tho they are low (72) the doubling is a sign of a healthy pregnancy so he thinks it will be ok!!! Cross fingers it keeps going like this!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *ooooh addie next friday is ultrasound thats definitly something to focus on and look forward to!!!!
> 
> Eash Kit how are you feeling? have u been getting any more of those period like pains?!?!
> 
> I dont feel bad at all the past couple of days....my boobs have stopped hurting really and my sickness seems to have disapeard.....not going to think negativly tho! going to try and think i should be relieved for having no symptoms!  I think the fact i have lost a week is annoying me to! but really i am just being a whiny little witch!!!!! hahaha*

I'm afraid all pains/back ache has completely stopped now....like they never happened :shrug:

Yes, don't worry about symptoms fading in and fading out...that happens, and definitely enjoy the fade out times :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/betahCG.htm

That st said ectopic pregnancies double properly but if I was having one wouldn't I be in pain? The doctor didn't mention I could be having one he said the doubling is a good sign even tho it's low.


----------



## poas

Evening ladies, Trin you were right-my bloods just showed I've gone pretty anaemic again,just under 8, so at least that explains why I've been feeling so tired!
How are we all this evening?I don't know why I wrote 'we' as it annoys me when people say it but.....meh.
Addie that is some beautiful doubling :) 
Everyone else HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was meant to comment earlier Kit on that, I have no wisdom to impart but just to say that I met one of my pre natal class members who was due before me at the hospital when I was there for a check up, her waters had broken but no contractions came, and they were sending her home when I met her! I believe she was induced finally:shrug: When my waters broke I'd had no contractions all day but luckily they began really strong within minutes of my waters breaking. I was very relieved about that! Hope your SIL's labour kicks in soon... though if you go now Kit you could still beat her to it and text her all :smug: with your baby's weight and measurements:haha:


----------



## addie25

Lol we r fine :hugs:

What does a level 8 mean?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hey Trin...may I abuse your superior knowledge please?? :flower:
> 
> Like I said earlier, my SIL's waters broke but she's not actually gone into active labour. She's been sent home and if labour doesn't start by Sunday, she'll be induced. My question is why is the fact that she is back to back with baby relevant to why her waters broke? :shrug: That's what she was told.

I'm afraid my knowledge is not superior in this case. I've never heard of posterior lie causing early membrane rupture :shrug: It usually causes a longer and more painful labour


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> *Essie* and *Kit* I went to your houses last night:thumbup: Both are really lovely with lots of green, Essie you seem to be in a really tiny lovely village in the middle of the countryside, unless I got your location wrong:dohh: It looked really pretty!:cloud9: And Kit I _think_ I saw Shrub! You too, lots of lovely green around your place. Didn't get to anyone else's because I got travel sick when it does that zooming thing, and I can't manage to look away from the screen because I find it so fascinating. I wonder if one day we'll actually be able to travel like that?:shrug:

It is a little village, we are on quite a main road but you wouldn't know it. Even sitting in the garden there's hardly any traffic noise or anything. And we've got all the fields out the back which is lovely. We're about 20 minutes from the beach too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trin...may I abuse your superior knowledge please?? :flower:
> 
> Like I said earlier, my SIL's waters broke but she's not actually gone into active labour. She's been sent home and if labour doesn't start by Sunday, she'll be induced. My question is why is the fact that she is back to back with baby relevant to why her waters broke? :shrug: That's what she was told.
> 
> I'm afraid my knowledge is not superior in this case. I've never heard of posterior lie causing early membrane rupture :shrug: It usually causes a longer and more painful labourClick to expand...

Hmm, interesting. Thanks Trin. I knew from antenatal class about the potentially more difficult birth if baby was back to back but couldn't fathom the whole waters breaking thing :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Trin my lovely:hugs: How's you and pea? And Tarq is all mended I hope:flower:

I conceived my first imposter of 2011 on the full moon, and Holly! I'm feeling like a Goddess of Fertility tonight but I'm quite prepared to come back to earth in 2 weeks time with a BFN since I have more goes now :happydance: 

But for now I'm enjoying the fullness of my womanhood, and looking forward to the fruit of DH's loins tonight, and wondering vaguely why I've turned into a cross between DH Lawrence and HippyEarthMonkey all of a sudden :fool:


----------



## poas

Addie, the dr said normally preg women are 12-14, going down in points ie 13.9, 13.8 so on, so being just under 8 isn't great BUT saying that it was similar level at the start of this preg and I was much more tired then-think maybe I've fought it off a bit by putting it down to pregnancy and just getting on as well as can be, so alot to be said for pma :)


----------



## TrinityMom

A tribute to the Moon Goddess, who aided my fertilisation and has kept me pregnant for a lunar month
Who will help Bethany catch her French swimmer as DH's rocket is launched towards her moon
And will help our fully baked turtlets birth gently into the world

https://www.positivebirthstories.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/EarthMother-birth-Goddess-fochtman-Kubby.jpg
https://www.examiner.com/images/blog/wysiwyg/image/pregnant_goddess.jpghttps://photos3.fotosearch.com/bthumb/CSP/CSP122/k1229893.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Trin my lovely:hugs: How's you and pea? And Tarq is all mended I hope:flower:
> 
> I conceived my first imposter of 2011 on the full moon, and Holly! I'm feeling like a Goddess of Fertility tonight but I'm quite prepared to come back to earth in 2 weeks time with a BFN since I have more goes now :happydance:
> 
> But for now I'm enjoying the fullness of my womanhood, and looking forward to the fruit of DH's loins tonight, and wondering vaguely why I've turned into a cross between DH Lawrence and HippyEarthMonkey all of a sudden :fool:

:rofl: That's the spirit :thumbup:

And me. pea and Tarq are good thanks


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> A tribute to the Moon Goddess, who aided my fertilisation and has kept me pregnant for a lunar month
> Who will help Bethany catch her French swimmer as DH's rocket is launched towards her moon
> And will help our fully baked turtlets birth gently into the world
> 
> https://www.positivebirthstories.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/EarthMother-birth-Goddess-fochtman-Kubby.jpg
> https://www.examiner.com/images/blog/wysiwyg/image/pregnant_goddess.jpghttps://photos3.fotosearch.com/bthumb/CSP/CSP122/k1229893.jpg

Thanks Trin :cloud9:

The moon goddess and I have the same boobs and belly :haha:


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Addie, the dr said normally preg women are 12-14, going down in points ie 13.9, 13.8 so on, so being just under 8 isn't great BUT saying that it was similar level at the start of this preg and I was much more tired then-think maybe I've fought it off a bit by putting it down to pregnancy and just getting on as well as can be, so alot to be said for pma :)


Your are correct PMA can be very healing!!!!


----------



## poas

I just looked at the full moon calender for last yr and VERY VERY strangely, the full moon around the time we conceived was the day (and-i kid you not) recorded time of death for my Grandma.
I hope that doesn't sound melodramatic, I'm not actually someone who goes in for that sort of thing, but had a dream (pre bfp) that my Gran rubbed my tummy and said something like 'you'll do all right little pudding'' (she was of Northern stock and called most kids pudding!) which has always left me believing Esme was a sort of gift from her!!! So the moon thing is really weird? Sorry if I sound full of crap-Clare, you know I'm normally level headed lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Evening ladies, Trin you were right-my bloods just showed I've gone pretty anaemic again,just under 8, so at least that explains why I've been feeling so tired!
> How are we all this evening?I don't know why I wrote 'we' as it annoys me when people say it but.....meh.
> Addie that is some beautiful doubling :)
> Everyone else HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

One is just fine:thumbup:

:haha:

Poo for 8.:nope: Isn't 11 the cut off point, from what I remember of my sports competition blood tests? :shrug: So that's pretty low! One of my running friends who suffered from it (like pregnancy, it's common if you train hard too) used to leave iron nails poked into an apple overnight and eat the apple each morning:fool: I drank Guinness and they were always at 15! Hope they give you something to help the level rise:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I just looked at the full moon calender for last yr and VERY VERY strangely, the full moon around the time we conceived was the day (and-i kid you not) recorded time of death for my Grandma.
> I hope that doesn't sound melodramatic, I'm not actually someone who goes in for that sort of thing, but had a dream (pre bfp) that my Gran rubbed my tummy and said something like 'you'll do all right little pudding'' (she was of Northern stock and called most kids pudding!) which has always left me believing Esme was a sort of gift from her!!! So the moon thing is really weird? Sorry if I sound full of crap-Clare, you know I'm normally level headed lol x

I think that's a lovely way to look at things - maybe there is something in it, I'm open minded :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I just looked at the full moon calender for last yr and VERY VERY strangely, the full moon around the time we conceived was the day (and-i kid you not) recorded time of death for my Grandma.
> I hope that doesn't sound melodramatic, I'm not actually someone who goes in for that sort of thing, but had a dream (pre bfp) that my Gran rubbed my tummy and said something like 'you'll do all right little pudding'' (she was of Northern stock and called most kids pudding!) which has always left me believing Esme was a sort of gift from her!!! So the moon thing is really weird? Sorry if I sound full of crap-Clare, you know I'm normally level headed lol x

That's so sweet :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I just looked at the full moon calender for last yr and VERY VERY strangely, the full moon around the time we conceived was the day (and-i kid you not) recorded time of death for my Grandma.
> I hope that doesn't sound melodramatic, I'm not actually someone who goes in for that sort of thing, but had a dream (pre bfp) that my Gran rubbed my tummy and said something like 'you'll do all right little pudding'' (she was of Northern stock and called most kids pudding!) which has always left me believing Esme was a sort of gift from her!!! So the moon thing is really weird? Sorry if I sound full of crap-Clare, you know I'm normally level headed lol x

Hey Lissy that's funny because I'm sooo not Granola either (to use Luna's term:haha:) but the moon really seems to dictate my periods and ovulation and conception. Bugs me:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, Trin you were right-my bloods just showed I've gone pretty anaemic again,just under 8, so at least that explains why I've been feeling so tired!
> How are we all this evening?I don't know why I wrote 'we' as it annoys me when people say it but.....meh.
> Addie that is some beautiful doubling :)
> Everyone else HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> One is just fine:thumbup:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Poo for 8.:nope: Isn't 11 the cut off point, from what I remember of my sports competition blood tests? :shrug: So that's pretty low! One of my running friends who suffered from it (like pregnancy, it's common if you train hard too) used to leave iron nails poked into an apple overnight and eat the apple each morning:fool: I drank Guinness and they were always at 15! Hope they give you something to help the level rise:hugs:Click to expand...

Nails in an apple?? :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Look who came to say hello to me!
> 
> View attachment 235568
> 
> 
> Ooooo I hope I'm not too late!:wohoo: We DTD yesterday morning but last night I wanted DH to save himself, thinking I'd O around day 16 (2 days earlier than usual) but it looks like I'm going back to my youth, I last O'd around day 14 when I was about 20:haha: I feel we maybe should have done it last night now but at least there'll be plenty of enthusiasm for the fullmoon try:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for the ego post, just deep into packing in between a bit of weestick action!
> 
> Back laters for a proper BnB indulge....xxxxxxxxxxx

It's you again distracting me. I'm on a peak, I am tempted to have a go though :blush:. We're fertile myrtle twins I've inherited your cd 18 - 19 and you've got my 14 - 15 :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit, I just found this online about diagnosis of posterior lie:
(doesn't explain why tho)
Features suggesting the diagnosis include
-backache during labour
-flattening of the abdomen below the umbilicus .
-the fetal limbs are more easily felt near the midline on both side .
-The head in un engaged and feel larger than usual vaginal examination :-
-Elongated bag of membrane which is likely to rupture early .
-High deflexed head with the anterior fontanelle in the centre of the pelvis .

I knew all of those except the early membrane release so good to learn something new :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: fantastic news addie!! :happydance: happy ticker day to u and the appleseed(s)!


----------



## newbie_ttc

I've missed u Jaynie!! :hissy: I hope your 1st week was a good one! 

back to work I go... 4 more hrs til my weekend starts :dance:


----------



## poas

Funny the way things turn out eh? I'm seconding that notion on the nail in apple trick, but may try guiness,although I tried it with Harri and I couldn't stomach it? Trin, this should have no bearing on my labour though should it? I was around a level 10 when I had Harri and was fine then so I figure it'll be normal-maybe just a bit more tired?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Kit, I just found this online about diagnosis of posterior lie:
> (doesn't explain why tho)
> Features suggesting the diagnosis include
> -backache during labour
> -flattening of the abdomen below the umbilicus .
> -the fetal limbs are more easily felt near the midline on both side .
> -The head in un engaged and feel larger than usual vaginal examination :-
> -Elongated bag of membrane which is likely to rupture early .
> -High deflexed head with the anterior fontanelle in the centre of the pelvis .
> 
> I knew all of those except the early membrane release so good to learn something new :thumbup:

Ahh brilliant Trin....so the position presumably puts pressure on the membrane :shrug: Thank you again :flower:


----------



## addie25

Thank you!! Grow baby Appleseed grow!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Do u think if I was having an ectopic pregnancy I would be in a lot of pain by now. I just googled ( I kno I should not google) and it said ectopic pregnancies have lower hcg levels. I feel I would b in pain and I'm not frankly at all and I'm sure m doctor souls have asked me to do an ultrasound if he thought this was a possibility. I wish they would just call already so I know what mg levels are!!!
> 
> Don't worry about ectopics too Addie, one worry at a time! Anything's possible I guess but they're pretty rare and you're being closely controlled so it won't get to a dangerous stage even if it is. I think Molly had twins and one was ectopic so she'll know more about it than me.:shrug:Click to expand...

I don't think IVF is prone to ectopic because they are fertilised embryos so it doesn't travel to the womb, as such and isn't this where most of them get stuck? :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Funny the way things turn out eh? I'm seconding that notion on the nail in apple trick, but may try guiness,although I tried it with Harri and I couldn't stomach it? Trin, this should have no bearing on my labour though should it? I was around a level 10 when I had Harri and was fine then so I figure it'll be normal-maybe just a bit more tired?

It shouldn't have a big impact. There's a very small risk of increased chance of bleeding at the birth which is bad because being anaemic means that you can tolerate blood loss less than if you weren't. I would suggest taking some raspberry leaf capsules because they help prevent post-partum haemorrhage. Also maybe alfalfa with your iron tabs to help with energy and absorption. Make sure you carry on taking the iron and alfalfa after the birth becuase that's when you will really notice it


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Do u think if I was having an ectopic pregnancy I would be in a lot of pain by now. I just googled ( I kno I should not google) and it said ectopic pregnancies have lower hcg levels. I feel I would b in pain and I'm not frankly at all and I'm sure m doctor souls have asked me to do an ultrasound if he thought this was a possibility. I wish they would just call already so I know what mg levels are!!!
> 
> Don't worry about ectopics too Addie, one worry at a time! Anything's possible I guess but they're pretty rare and you're being closely controlled so it won't get to a dangerous stage even if it is. I think Molly had twins and one was ectopic so she'll know more about it than me.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think IVF is prone to ectopic because they are fertilised embryos so it doesn't travel to the womb, as such and isn't this where most of them get
> stuck? :thumbup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Yea it's not likely so I'll just not assume it. I just wish the bleeding would stop so I could enjoy this more.Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

OH's veggie spag-bol for dinner :munch:

YUMMO! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A friend has just come over by surprise for some rosé and food and chat, he has love problems:hugs: Which is why I disappeared, but Trin I love your celebration post!:happydance:

And Jaynie, we are indeed moon O twins:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:sad2: :sadangel:


----------



## new mummy2010

Congratulations Addie and appleseed/s, lets hope levels are still low as its 2 bebes!!! so excited for you and for friday for your scan

I had to rush off before as i realised Reece had a music performance at school and he had'nt told me ,luckily school text to remind parents so i rushed off to pick up nana and we went to watch yrs 4,5 & 6 perform with their instruments twas good

Then OH has done some more gardening when he got home so thats coming along now!!

B, do you upload pictures from your BB? And yay for your smiley face luna bebes all round maybe we should add it in the title

Wonder how mollz is getting along with her hols? she is on hols right?

Still waiting on some address's ladies


----------



## new mummy2010

was up jaynie bebe?


----------



## firstbaby25

Just done a MASSIVE post and it disappeared! I hate bnb at times :growlmad: and I haven't the time to do it again. It's my uncles birthday party tonight. Then tomorrow, Adams nephews and perhaps HP and then Sunday we are going to Rusholme for a curry... I could just :sleep: to log about my past 10 days!!


----------



## Essie

Busy weekend for you then Jaynie! Hate when posts disappear after you spend ages writing them :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes it's funny isn't it when I wasn't working I was annoyed if I wasn't busy at weekend but when I am i'd usually like one day/afternoon of chilling :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Oo I hate when posts go away that happened to me yesterday!!! Just took a bit of a nap. I should be packing for our weekend Away ( I'm in a wedding this weekend) I'm so not excited for it tho I wish I were but it's so unorganized and I'm so in love with schedules that I'm going a bit batty!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Just done a MASSIVE post and it disappeared! I hate bnb at times :growlmad: and I haven't the time to do it again. It's my uncles birthday party tonight. Then tomorrow, Adams nephews and perhaps HP and then Sunday we are going to Rusholme for a curry... I could just :sleep: to log about my past 10 days!!

Grrrr - I hate that too! 

Hope you've had a great first week in the new job - does it look like you're going to like it?

Enjoy Unc's party - have a beer for me :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Are you wiped out tonight Jaynie? When I had my first working week I was soooo tired by the Friday.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes it's funny isn't it when I wasn't working I was annoyed if I wasn't busy at weekend but when I am i'd usually like one day/afternoon of chilling :cloud9:

That's always the way isn't it? When you'd like a quiet weekend you don't get to stop, but on a weekend where you feel like doing things you've nothing going on. 

So, how has your first week at work been?


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Oo I hate when posts go away that happened to me yesterday!!! Just took a bit of a nap. I should be packing for our weekend Away ( I'm in a wedding this weekend) I'm so not excited for it tho I wish I were but it's so unorganized and I'm so in love with schedules that I'm going a bit batty!!!

I hate when plans are unorganized. I'm a list person, people laugh at my lists at work but I find it so much easier to organise and prioritize if i have a list. I like to know exactly when/what/where. I hope you do enjoy the wedding though :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I loveeeeee lists!!! I have a schedule on my Phone and at 7 it will ring and say make list ( I need to write down what I must back for the weekend!!) lol


----------



## addie25

I can't wait till Fall!!! I love October best!!! The crisp air changing leaves!!!! And hopefully my big belly and a phone call weeks be4 saying ur baby is healthy and it's a .......!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I want to see Harry Potter but I do not feel like waiting in a long line and sitting in a crowded room :hissy:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I want to see Harry Potter but I do not feel like waiting in a long line and sitting in a crowded room :hissy:

Maybe preorder tickets and go to a late showing like Luna did?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I want to see Harry Potter but I do not feel like waiting in a long line and sitting in a crowded room :hissy:
> 
> Maybe preorder tickets and go to a late showing like Luna did?Click to expand...

I love prebooking tickets. No queues :thumbup: And good seats :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. It's DH's birthday weekend. Patients in the morning then tea with his family at the cafe at work, then Sunday he's doing his crazy jump then drinks with friends at the stadium :sleep:

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXyk0a7pVJ8&feature=related


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXyk0a7pVJ8&feature=related

Hahahhahahahaha 2 funny!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin - catch you and li'l pea tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Warning stupid question to come!!

I sing and when u sing you use all your stomach muscles and I am nervous to sing. I don't want to tighten my stomach. Can singing cause problems bc of the muscles you use! It's like doing sit ups singing I feel n sit ups r no good when if pregnant.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Warning stupid question to come!!
> 
> I sing and when u sing you use all your stomach muscles and I am nervous to sing. I don't want to tighten my stomach. Can singing cause problems bc of the muscles you use! It's like doing sit ups singing I feel n sit ups r no good when if pregnant.

Ahh addie - what are you like :hugs:

I do not imagine for one second that there is a problem with singing...same as you can speak and move and exercise to an extent while pregnant. All of these things use muscles which is fine as long as you're sensible. 

Keep singing my lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

B&B is being weird with me tonight :growlmad: Is it just me?

Anyway..I'll sign off for the evening...OH says if I'm a good girl he'll take me a drive tomorrow, somewhere nice :happydance: I could do with a change of scene for sure :thumbup:

Night night to y'all - nuv yoooooooooo :kiss:


----------



## addie25

I know it's stupid :haha: but i have mild cramping now after singing Hallelujah.:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I know it's stupid :haha: but i have mild cramping now after singing Hallelujah.:shrug:

:haha: I don't think it will be your singing that caused that - it'll just be your appleseed getting comfy :flower:


----------



## addie25

Well hopefully Appleseed is getting cozy. DH agrees that i should stop singing :shrug: he so mean!!! :haha: Growing up I would sing leads in concerts. Now am I as good as I was then noooo but I am not bad :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Yayya Jaynie you found me on Facebook!!!!!!! The friend request did not pop up so good thing u wrote me the message. If anyone wants to request me as a friend :thumbup: send a message with the request bc friend requests do not pop up when I go on Facebook on my phone and that's how I usually go on!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yeah she's with him until sunday :( iv just tx him saying they can pick her up tomoro if they want
> 
> You'd think he'd want to spend the short time he has to see her actually with her :shrug: but then I suppose it might be a special occasion?Click to expand...

Nope no special occasion, iv always said he has her out of spite, she is staying with her nan so its not too bad as I know shell be looked after


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh April... That is a bit sad. I know people like that. 

I'm back from my uncles we did a getaway, it was quieter than we thought and I have had my first week at work plus they always do food so we faux pas'd and assumed we'd get a feed and we never :shrug: so we're at a friends having some food and a night cap and then we'll be off to :sleep:

:yipee: addie inwas getting really paranoid :blush: 

Molly where for art though? Hope you're well! 

Luna is HP good? We're watching this weekend/next week!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh kit my bnb is also being weird.

Also missing Crunch & Emandi :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, yes - HP was good! Good enough I stayed awake from 3am until about 6am when we got home! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!!!!!! Just relaxing DH is going to make dinner in a bit.


----------



## firstbaby25

I am pleased you and trin have both seen it!! I love Harry potter. 

I am actually really tired now :sleep: Adam wants to carry on partying so I'm gonna let him and catch up on some :sleep: plus if he drinks like tonight - he snores, so a headstart can't be bad!!


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well. Talk to you tomorrow!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Sorry I didn't say goodnight- had our surprise guest and then our full moon crackboom to do. Didn't do anything fancy like stand on my head afterwards but it is only our first go of round 2 so not feeling desperate just yet! Slept oddly after that, kept half waking up and sleepily looking at the clock to "see whether I was pregnant" :dohh: Oh the subconscience, gotta love it!

Hope you got some quality sleep Jaynie, I agree with Sarachka, new jobs are exhausting!

I'm in bed and DH is bringing me tea :coffee: Very nice


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Hayley didn't answer last night but no I've not managed from my bb to post pics. I can't even seem to be able to click on smileys on this thing, I have to write them out :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sooooooo, any moon babies?


----------



## Mollykins

Morning monkey. :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Last preparations for hols today:happydance: hey it's letting me click on smileys now but not attachments :shrug: Random.

I really hope there's internet connection where I am on hols, what awful timing to lose touch when the babies are coming and Sarachka entering the :test: zone! Imagine if there's no connection at all :shock: 

Any fun plans today guys? 

Addie have fun at the wedding, has the spotting stopped yet? I agree with Kit, I don't think singing will do any harm :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Molly! :hi: You're up late no?


----------



## addie25

330 am I don't get y I keep waking up at this time!!! :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry Hayley didn't answer last night but no I've not managed from my bb to post pics. I can't even seem to be able to click on smileys on this thing, I have to write them out :shrug:

No me neither:shrug:must be a way im sure? I wonder if Trin knows:shrug:

Yay one more sleep until your hols:happydance:i bet there will be connection but if by a long shot there is'nt least you have bbm:thumbup:

I have been up since 4.10am and braved the next sale spent 170:wacko:

We got lots of summery things for nate next yr and reece had some treats too!!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning chicks .... Feel asleep at 9 last night !! Dh is away for a stag weekend so i am enjoying my bed to myself 

Feel so tired at the mo - think I overdid it in the garden this week .... Spent hours pointing the patio on the floor ! Opps 

My friend has blown me out for yoga today so I think I might go swimming and bob along later .... Feeling really big at the mo !!!! 

Everytime i think of crackboom it really makes me laugh ........ Addie loving the ticker my love x

Jaynie hope you enjoyed your first week xx 

Kitty - hope the dh takes you out in the car today - have a nice lunch or something. 

Xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hi trin, new mummy and addie xxxx hope you are all ok x


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

I am so annoyed. My patient is 15 min late and probably not going to bother to pitch even tho I sent a reminder text yesterday :growlmad: So flipping rude. But it fits her remedy type. She thinks she is of a different class and can't mix with "normal people" she has anxiety attacks when she has to mix with normal people :wacko:

Anyway, I have a headache and lots of my MS pains (multiple sclerosis not morning sickness). I am hoping this is not a bad sign - usually my symptoms go into remission during pregnancy. Have to just ignore it and wait for Thursday for the scan. I am still feeling nauseous tho. I woke up with it (really bad at 2am) but may have something to do with the fact that I grabbed a kiddies chocolate milk for breakfast as I was running out the door because I was late for my patient who didn't pitch :dohh: Makes me so mad because I had a sick little boy who wanted that time slot

Ok, rant over :blush:

Kit, enjoy the drive and good luck with all the packing B. I always make tons of lists and keep adding to them and ticking things off as they're packed otherwise I am convinced I will forget something (and convinced I CANNOT get a replacement from shops where I'm going)


----------



## poas

Morning all, hope you all have a great day :) I had a repetitive dream about floor tiles last night...think I've spent too much time watching oh tile the new kitchen!!!
Also dreamt I added a name into Esme's...my mum is called Rachel (which I don't love) but dreamt we wrote Esme Rae Hope on the birth certificate and now I keep thinking I really like it!!


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Hayley didn't answer last night but no I've not managed from my bb to post pics. I can't even seem to be able to click on smileys on this thing, I have to write them out :shrug:
> 
> No me neither:shrug:must be a way im sure? I wonder if Trin knows:shrug:
> 
> Yay one more sleep until your hols:happydance:i bet there will be connection but if by a long shot there is'nt least you have bbm:thumbup:
> 
> I have been up since 4.10am and braved the next sale spent 170:wacko:
> 
> We got lots of summery things for nate next yr and reece had some treats too!!Click to expand...

I don't know :nope: I don't post much from my BB because our connection is slow unless we are in a great area. I usually upload to FB - I have a private album that only I can see and then post those links...doesn't help B tho

I love sales :happydance: And you guys have such brilliant ones in teh UK


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :wave:

Well I feel well let down by that there full moon - it didn't manage to encourage my sproglet out?? :shrug: Maybe it's more effective for spermination than birthing :-k

So it's chucking it down outside :( but I still want to go somewhere today. OH is willing so I reckon we'll just get in the car and drive...see where we end up. I'd love to go somewhere coastal, even if it's just to admire from a watery distance but we'll see. In any case, the hossybags will be in the boot just in case which of course means they will not be needed :dohh:

So what's everyone else up to this weekend?

:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqaBof47pmY

love this song i just accidently come across on utube :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morning all, hope you all have a great day :) I had a repetitive dream about floor tiles last night...think I've spent too much time watching oh tile the new kitchen!!!
> Also dreamt I added a name into Esme's...my mum is called Rachel (which I don't love) but dreamt we wrote Esme Rae Hope on the birth certificate and now I keep thinking I really like it!!

That's such a sweet name, I love it


----------



## babyhopes2010

Boys
Jack,Jake or Alex

Girls
Eve,nevaeh,mai,macey,masie,leila,ella,saphire,faith,grace,sophia,coraline,kiera,ellen

im still fighting with dh about names :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Bethany....do you leave for Waterslideland tomorrow? I will wish you a fabbo time just now in case I don't catch you beforehand but hopefully I will :thumbup:

Me and L'il Yellow will miss you :cry:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Well I feel well let down by that there full moon - it didn't manage to encourage my sproglet out?? :shrug: Maybe it's more effective for spermination than birthing :-k
> 
> So it's chucking it down outside :( but I still want to go somewhere today. OH is willing so I reckon we'll just get in the car and drive...see where we end up. I'd love to go somewhere coastal, even if it's just to admire from a watery distance but we'll see. In any case, the hossybags will be in the boot just in case which of course means they will not be needed :dohh:
> 
> So what's everyone else up to this weekend?
> 
> :kiss:

Leave them at home!!! Tempt fate!!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning all, hope you all have a great day :) I had a repetitive dream about floor tiles last night...think I've spent too much time watching oh tile the new kitchen!!!
> Also dreamt I added a name into Esme's...my mum is called Rachel (which I don't love) but dreamt we wrote Esme Rae Hope on the birth certificate and now I keep thinking I really like it!!

Ahh that is really nice...would she still just be called Esme day to day?

I meant to say as well regarding your anaemia...the numbers don't really mean much to me so I compared your results to mine and my last Hb count was 12.7, so I see yours is really poo :nope: Enjoy your iron apples :sick::winkwink: Seriously...did they just give you tablets?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Well I feel well let down by that there full moon - it didn't manage to encourage my sproglet out?? :shrug: Maybe it's more effective for spermination than birthing :-k
> 
> So it's chucking it down outside :( but I still want to go somewhere today. OH is willing so I reckon we'll just get in the car and drive...see where we end up. I'd love to go somewhere coastal, even if it's just to admire from a watery distance but we'll see. In any case, the hossybags will be in the boot just in case which of course means they will not be needed :dohh:
> 
> So what's everyone else up to this weekend?
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Leave them at home!!! Tempt fate!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm sorely tempted to do exactly that Trin :haha:

By the way, did you get any feedback from the SPCA inspection? 

This is DHs birthday weekend isn't it? Hope you've dusted off the policies before he does his crazy jump thing :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster.....you've been awfully quiet m'love. Everything ok with you?

What you up to? 

:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh we have Alex on our boys name list - we are really shrugging 

My last iron was 11 and I have managed to get that up form 8 without iron tables but I think the tyroxine has helped with that xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

My daddys name is alex so we will prob go with thta for boy :)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchster.....you've been awfully quiet m'love. Everything ok with you?
> 
> What you up to?
> 
> :hugs:[/QUO
> 
> 
> I have been neglecting you all I know !! Work has been manic .... The person that is covering me has been agreed different work hours from me and the team are freaking out ! I have to Start training on Monday and I like to get prepared !!
> 
> I am starting to feel very big now and started to struggle with things .... Feeling so guilty that I haven't been doing much exercise .......tell
> Me this is normal for 30 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies :wave:

No moon baby here either. I even stood in the garden and sort of waved at the moon! It's a really miserable day here. We had been planning on going somewhere, to take my mind off the fact it's due date today, but instead have to wait in for the midwife to check my BP. I suggested yesterday that we get some picnic food and have one in the garden, but the rain is scuppering that plan as well. So it looks like a day stuck indoors. Just waiting for the midwife to phone and tell me what time she is coming. Crossing my fingers it'll leave us some of the day to do something after she's been.


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Morning all, hope you all have a great day :) I had a repetitive dream about floor tiles last night...think I've spent too much time watching oh tile the new kitchen!!!
> Also dreamt I added a name into Esme's...my mum is called Rachel (which I don't love) but dreamt we wrote Esme Rae Hope on the birth certificate and now I keep thinking I really like it!!

I think that's a lovely name :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster.....you've been awfully quiet m'love. Everything ok with you?
> 
> What you up to?
> 
> :hugs:[/QUO
> 
> 
> I have been neglecting you all I know !! Work has been manic .... The person that is covering me has been agreed different work hours from me and the team are freaking out ! I have to Start training on Monday and I like to get prepared !!
> 
> I am starting to feel very big now and started to struggle with things .... Feeling so guilty that I haven't been doing much exercise .......tell
> Me this is normal for 30 weeks :wacko:
> 
> Ahh don't worry about neglecting us doll....we know how busy you are :flower: It's good to get to this stage though because you know mat leave is not far away :happydance:
> 
> I was kind of the same as you with the exercise. It really started dropping after 30 weeks because up until then, I really didn't have much bumpage to hold me back. If you're like me and I think you might be, your bump will appear massive to you although you're the only one who will think so :haha: All of a sudden people will start saying "I can see your bump now!"Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> No moon baby here either. I even stood in the garden and sort of waved at the moon! It's a really miserable day here. We had been planning on going somewhere, to take my mind off the fact it's due date today, but instead have to wait in for the midwife to check my BP. I suggested yesterday that we get some picnic food and have one in the garden, but the rain is scuppering that plan as well. So it looks like a day stuck indoors. Just waiting for the midwife to phone and tell me what time she is coming. Crossing my fingers it'll leave us some of the day to do something after she's been.

Hiya lovely :hi:

Sorry no luck for you either - that moon really has sold us out eh?

I hope the MW comes early and doesn't steal your whole day :thumbup: How bad is the rain??? :rain:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> My daddys name is alex so we will prob go with thta for boy :)

I like Alex for a boy :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> No moon baby here either. I even stood in the garden and sort of waved at the moon! It's a really miserable day here. We had been planning on going somewhere, to take my mind off the fact it's due date today, but instead have to wait in for the midwife to check my BP. I suggested yesterday that we get some picnic food and have one in the garden, but the rain is scuppering that plan as well. So it looks like a day stuck indoors. Just waiting for the midwife to phone and tell me what time she is coming. Crossing my fingers it'll leave us some of the day to do something after she's been.

Happy Due Day xx


----------



## MoominMumma

Morning my turtles! :hi:

Well I am back...and this time for good lol! :blush:

I have been a very busy girl these last few weeks! I've been doing soooo much overtime at work that I have been like a zombie! And soo tired to! :sleep: But it's all for a good cause tho as I am going to start my driving up again and do one of those intensive courses where u do a week of 2 hours a day and then take your test! And I WILL PASS LOL! :happydance:

I am extremely proud of myself tho coz today is my 20th day in a row without a day off! :shock: But I do have a day off tomorrow tho and I'm seeing my mummy for dinner before she goes to France for 2 weeks!

I have been checking tho to see if Kit has had lil yellow! And i see lil yellow still hasn't made an appearance! KIT U MUST BE KNACKERED BY NOW! Hurry up lil yellow!!!

Congrats to any :bfp:'s that have happened in my absence and :hi: to all new members (and us veterans lol) 

I must go back to work now but I shall be on later to catch up again!

XxxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## kit_cat

I see the amazing vanishing MOOMIN:happydance:

Where'd you go lovely??? You promised to come back and you didn't??? :cry:

You ok?


----------



## MoominMumma

I'm fine my lovely Kit! Thanks for asking! Sorry I didn't come back! :hugs:

Gotta go back to work before I get a smack bottom lol! 

Be back later tho! :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> No moon baby here either. I even stood in the garden and sort of waved at the moon! It's a really miserable day here. We had been planning on going somewhere, to take my mind off the fact it's due date today, but instead have to wait in for the midwife to check my BP. I suggested yesterday that we get some picnic food and have one in the garden, but the rain is scuppering that plan as well. So it looks like a day stuck indoors. Just waiting for the midwife to phone and tell me what time she is coming. Crossing my fingers it'll leave us some of the day to do something after she's been.
> 
> Hiya lovely :hi:
> 
> Sorry no luck for you either - that moon really has sold us out eh?
> 
> I hope the MW comes early and doesn't steal your whole day :thumbup: How bad is the rain??? :rain:Click to expand...

It has eased up a little now. DH has got to take the car for MOT this morning so I'm crossing my fingers the rain will clear up by the time he gets back and at least we can sit in the garden.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Kit, enjoy the drive and good luck with all the packing B. I always make tons of lists and keep adding to them and ticking things off as they're packed otherwise I am convinced I will forget something (and convinced I CANNOT get a replacement from shops where I'm going)

:rofl: I know, anyone would think we were off to the Australian outback!:haha: They'll probably even sell nappies in the campsite store but you never know, better pack 12 bumper packs just in case:haha:

Oh my packing list is just rambling now, it's all the blooming chargers and spare batteries for the electrical devices that are getting on top of us:wacko: All the ipods and phones and blackberry and boys gaming devices etc!!:dohh: Oh and my LongWave radio so I can listen to The Archers:jo:


----------



## Essie

Midwife has just phoned to say she'll be here about 230pm so that'll still leave us a bit of the afternoon to go somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Kit, enjoy the drive and good luck with all the packing B. I always make tons of lists and keep adding to them and ticking things off as they're packed otherwise I am convinced I will forget something (and convinced I CANNOT get a replacement from shops where I'm going)
> 
> :rofl: I know, anyone would think we were off to the Australian outback!:haha: They'll probably even sell nappies in the campsite store but you never know, better pack 12 bumper packs just in case:haha:
> 
> Oh my packing list is just rambling now, it's all the blooming chargers and spare batteries for the electrical devices that are getting on top of us:wacko: All the ipods and phones and blackberry and boys gaming devices etc!!:dohh: Oh and my LongWave radio so I can listen to The Archers:jo:Click to expand...

My DH listens to The Archers too :haha: When are you leaving B?


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks kit- it is more that I feel uncomftable doing much but then my brain says you
Must do something or you will end up the size of a house lol 

Holibob time monkey ! Well jel


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hey Bethany....do you leave for Waterslideland tomorrow? I will wish you a fabbo time just now in case I don't catch you beforehand but hopefully I will :thumbup:
> 
> Me and L'il Yellow will miss you :cry:
> 
> :kiss::hugs:

YES!:wohoo: At the crack boom of dawn! :wohoo:

I'm travelling by train with Holly and DSS the Younger otherwise there isn't enough space in the car for all our toot, AND since it's on DH's airmiles that we never use he's got us FIRST CLASS TICKETS:smug: This will only be the second time in my life I've travelled first class, they once had an offer on the Eurostar where the 1st class was about 10&#8364; more than the normal one so I took that, so REALLY EXCITING!:happydance:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> YES!:wohoo: At the crack boom of dawn! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm travelling by train with Holly and DSS the Younger otherwise there isn't enough space in the car for all our toot, AND since it's on DH's airmiles that we never use he's got us FIRST CLASS TICKETS:smug: This will only be the second time in my life I've travelled first class, they once had an offer on the Eurostar where the 1st class was about 10 more than the normal one so I took that, so REALLY EXCITING!:happydance:

Ooh first class! Very nice.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Kit, enjoy the drive and good luck with all the packing B. I always make tons of lists and keep adding to them and ticking things off as they're packed otherwise I am convinced I will forget something (and convinced I CANNOT get a replacement from shops where I'm going)
> 
> :rofl: I know, anyone would think we were off to the Australian outback!:haha: They'll probably even sell nappies in the campsite store but you never know, better pack 12 bumper packs just in case:haha:
> 
> Oh my packing list is just rambling now, it's all the blooming chargers and spare batteries for the electrical devices that are getting on top of us:wacko: All the ipods and phones and blackberry and boys gaming devices etc!!:dohh: Oh and my LongWave radio so I can listen to The Archers:jo:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH listens to The Archers too :haha: When are you leaving B?Click to expand...

:wohoo: In about 19 hours time :wohoo:

I went out to see the moon last night too but I couldn't find it- maybe it was in my vagina:shrug:

Kit I sniggered aloud on my bike yesterday about your 'moon in uranus' joke that popped into my head:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> YES!:wohoo: At the crack boom of dawn! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm travelling by train with Holly and DSS the Younger otherwise there isn't enough space in the car for all our toot, AND since it's on DH's airmiles that we never use he's got us FIRST CLASS TICKETS:smug: This will only be the second time in my life I've travelled first class, they once had an offer on the Eurostar where the 1st class was about 10 more than the normal one so I took that, so REALLY EXCITING!:happydance:
> 
> Ooh first class! Very nice.Click to expand...

Yes I might not be able to talk to normal common folk after my first class journey:smug: Like Trin's patient, they might give me panic attacks:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MoominMumma said:


> Morning my turtles! :hi:
> 
> Well I am back...and this time for good lol! :blush:
> 
> I have been a very busy girl these last few weeks! I've been doing soooo much overtime at work that I have been like a zombie! And soo tired to! :sleep: But it's all for a good cause tho as I am going to start my driving up again and do one of those intensive courses where u do a week of 2 hours a day and then take your test! And I WILL PASS LOL! :happydance:
> 
> I am extremely proud of myself tho coz today is my 20th day in a row without a day off! :shock: But I do have a day off tomorrow tho and I'm seeing my mummy for dinner before she goes to France for 2 weeks!
> 
> I have been checking tho to see if Kit has had lil yellow! And i see lil yellow still hasn't made an appearance! KIT U MUST BE KNACKERED BY NOW! Hurry up lil yellow!!!
> 
> Congrats to any :bfp:'s that have happened in my absence and :hi: to all new members (and us veterans lol)
> 
> I must go back to work now but I shall be on later to catch up again!
> 
> XxxxxxxxxxxX

MOOMIN!NOW YOU SEE HER....NOW YOU DON'T!!!! :pop:

Lovely to see you Moomin:hugs: Where's your mum going in France? I might bump into her:haha:

xxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchiepoooooo I love yooooooo:kiss:

I was told not to budge too much by 30 weeks coz LO was very very low, my cervix was dragging on the floor, well that's what it felt like to me. I just swam:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok ladies...we're braving the torrents of rain in the hope that it won't keep raining like this all day :wacko: 

You should see me....maternity top, OHs wooly cardigan and my heavy rain jacket, heavy leggings and then..........flip flops :dohh: It's all I can get on my feet :shrug: People will say here comes that crazy preggo lady again wearing her flip flops :blush:

Have great days all - hopefully catch up with y'all tonight :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Better enjoy some power posting while I can, may have 2 weeks without:cry:

I did another digi opk today and got another smiley so I guess we need to dtd tonight too, no peace for the wicked:devil:

And stupid postie still hasn't delivered my weesticks so I have a grand total of 3 IC hpts and 2 sacred digis (2 for the price of one at the discount chemist yesterday:thumbup:) as my stash:shrug: So I will have to refrain from testing until at least 9dpo if I'm to make that lot last, and digis, obviously, only in the case of liniation on IC's. So in a PMA bid I will put that lot in my toilet bag for hols, especially if we get to BD tonight but that could be stressy for DH, he gets nervous before holiday departure:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ok ladies...we're braving the torrents of rain in the hope that it won't keep raining like this all day :wacko:
> 
> You should see me....maternity top, OHs wooly cardigan and my heavy rain jacket, heavy leggings and then..........flip flops :dohh: It's all I can get on my feet :shrug: People will say here comes that crazy preggo lady again wearing her flip flops :blush:
> 
> Have great days all - hopefully catch up with y'all tonight :hugs:

:rofl:

I laugh but that's what I look like on holiday in rainy Brittany:haha:

Have fun yetti feet:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off for another round of packing, just remembered, camera and camera charger:thumbup: We'll need pics:happydance:

Laters gatersxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Monkey before you go 

I love you more than ham xxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Good lord it's POURING with rain

Holly's departure is filling me with anxiety!!!


----------



## addie25

Trin: I hope your ms symptoms get better I'm sorry you aren't feeling well:hugs:
Essie: yay for due date I'll cross my fingers and toes

I LOVE THE NAME ALEX

Kit no moon baby. All this waiting u deserve a trophy!!!! :hugs:

Hiiii again moomin!!!! Lol now u see her now u don't 2 funny B!!!

Well 530 am I don't get why I wake up every mornig from 3-5 or 6!!!! well the past couple days when I wake up I have a bit more blood than during the day n doc said it's bc it collects at night but this morning not a drop so I hope that is over!!!! I have a busy day packing and getting ready for that wedding wish I could just relax!!! I decided this mornin I want my bump early!!! Come on bump show yourself in the next couple weeks!!!!! Fingers crossed for good levels Monday!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Why is my life so complicated? Why does my electric toothbrush charger have a Belgian plug on it?:shrug: None of us are Belgian:shrug: Thus I also have to remember my Belgian/French adaptor plug:shrug: And I couldn't possibly take my manual toothbrush because I need to maintain strict dental hygiene in order to conceive, thanks Jaynie for making me dentally paranoid:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love the name Alex too. Shall we all call our boys Alex?:flower: I used to fancy Alex from Blur when I was a teenager:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Monkey before you go
> 
> I love you more than ham xxxxxx

Aww that's one of the sweetest most romantic things anyone has ever said to me:cry: I love you more than anchovies:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Trin: I hope your ms symptoms get better I'm sorry you aren't feeling well:hugs:
> Essie: yay for due date I'll cross my fingers and toes
> 
> I LOVE THE NAME ALEX
> 
> Kit no moon baby. All this waiting u deserve a trophy!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hiiii again moomin!!!! Lol now u see her now u don't 2 funny B!!!
> 
> Well 530 am I don't get why I wake up every mornig from 3-5 or 6!!!! well the past couple days when I wake up I have a bit more blood than during the day n doc said it's bc it collects at night but this morning not a drop so I hope that is over!!!! I have a busy day packing and getting ready for that wedding wish I could just relax!!! I decided this mornin I want my bump early!!! Come on bump show yourself in the next couple weeks!!!!! Fingers crossed for good levels Monday!!!

Yay for no blood this morning Addie!! That's very good news:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

B have a great time you lucky turtle!!!!!!!! Don't forget about us we will miss you. If you can pop on :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I have so much to do but I just cannot move! Absolutely no motivation!


----------



## Essie

Addie - :thumbup: for no blood. Fingers crossed for more good news on Monday x


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!!! I wish I could sleep more this stinks. No stores are open for 3 and 1/2 hours so I can't even go get things I need for this weekend. How are u feeling Essie any cramping?


----------



## Essie

Nothing much. Had some painful cramps yesterday evening but nothing regular. Did have a lot of stabbing type pains in my cervix yesterday and a few this morning. But nothing thats making me feel baby is on her way. 

Me and DH have both had lots of messages today asking if baby is here yet.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Bethany....do you leave for Waterslideland tomorrow? I will wish you a fabbo time just now in case I don't catch you beforehand but hopefully I will :thumbup:
> 
> Me and L'il Yellow will miss you :cry:
> 
> :kiss::hugs:
> 
> YES!:wohoo: At the crack boom of dawn! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm travelling by train with Holly and DSS the Younger otherwise there isn't enough space in the car for all our toot, AND since it's on DH's airmiles that we never use he's got us FIRST CLASS TICKETS:smug: This will only be the second time in my life I've travelled first class, they once had an offer on the Eurostar where the 1st class was about 10 more than the normal one so I took that, so REALLY EXCITING!:happydance:Click to expand...

ohhhlalaaaaa you posh buggers hehe:haha:

just you remember the bb charger & your camera so we can have plenty of pictures of slides,monkey & hollypants!!:thumbup:

:shrug:umm how will we see de wee wee sticks if you cant upload pictures from the lurkberry:shrug:


Dont you worry B we wont hold it against you seriously:growlmad:we will just be deprived of our poasphotoobssesionthatweallsufferfrom:cry:



kit_cat said:


> Ok ladies...we're braving the torrents of rain in the hope that it won't keep raining like this all day :wacko:
> 
> You should see me....maternity top, OHs wooly cardigan and my heavy rain jacket, heavy leggings and then..........flip flops :dohh: It's all I can get on my feet :shrug: People will say here comes that crazy preggo lady again wearing her flip flops :blush:
> 
> Have great days all - hopefully catch up with y'all tonight :hugs:

Me too Kit i have just sloshed through puddles in my flops !!!
Have bought myself some delish wedges though for when my feet are'nt resembling an elephants!!!


Im shattered after my early morning at the sales:sleep:

Been food shopping,banks and petrol station now im seriously :sleep:

Had some strange feelings that are actually taking my breath away and making me feel shitty so im going to try chill out now

Hi crunch,moomin,newbie,trin,essie and anyone i missed
x


----------



## new mummy2010

moomin i needs your address!!


----------



## mummyApril

Ok as I have no motivation there must be a reason for it, so me and Jay are spending the day watching harry potter from the beginning :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Flip flops are quite sensible in summer rain I think, feet are waterproof :shrug:

Addie I think you're a wanna be Brit, your body is trying to synchronise with UK time :haha:

Actually I've just decided I'm going to shunt DH good and proper tonight even if he is stressed just to maximize the possibility of holiday line excitement. I'd so love to have lines in a campsite loo :happydance:


----------



## addie25

:haha: I am a wana b Brit hahaha I need more words to use!!!

Essie some cramping is good hope it gets more regular!!!

Oh my April a Harry Potter day can I join!!!! My DH would neverrrrr watch Harry Potter with me he doesnt like it. He never gave it a chance!!!! It's so goooood I can't wait till next week so I can see the final movie!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think we're just about packed!! Feeling chuffed coz I gave DH a range of perfume to sniff to decide which one I take on hols and he chose my new one :happydance:

April that sounds like a good idea :thumbup: We'll be vegging in front of the Tour de France on tv all afternoon


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> :haha: I am a wana b Brit hahaha I need more words to use!!!
> 
> Essie some cramping is good hope it gets more regular!!!
> 
> Oh my April a Harry Potter day can I join!!!! My DH would neverrrrr watch Harry Potter with me he doesnt like it. He never gave it a chance!!!! It's so goooood I can't wait till next week so I can see the final movie!!!

my OH only started watching it when he got with me, were catching up on the films as he doesnt read, which i wish he would so he could read the books! and then tonight at 11pm were going to watch the film! soooo excited!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I think we're just about packed!! Feeling chuffed coz I gave DH a range of perfume to sniff to decide which one I take on hols and he chose my new one :happydance:
> 
> April that sounds like a good idea :thumbup: We'll be vegging in front of the Tour de France on tv all afternoon

every time i see that showing on tv it makes me think of you :)


----------



## mummyApril

well i managed to clear the thread...


----------



## mummyApril

i definitely think i should get some sleep before the show tonight lol


----------



## addie25

Well I lifted my bag into the car and then had some red on the TP when I went to the bathroom. This is so frustrating If this pregnancy is going to work out I wish inwould stop spotting. If it is not goi to work out I wish it would just happen already so I can stop worrying.


----------



## addie25

Ahh I just looked in the mirror and my boobs grew like over night!! I have a d cup to begin with. My friend getting married is a b cup so as we were growing up she was always commenting on how big my boobs were starting at 16 .She still will comment and say ugh you have big boobs I want them. Last time I was pregnant she came rt up to me n she goes " what did u do to ur boobs they r huge u pregnant" she will realize this time as well I have to put my good lie face on!!! :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Ahh I just looked in the mirror and my boobs grew like over night!! I have a d cup to begin with. My friend getting married is a b cup so as we were growing up she was always commenting on how big my boobs were starting at 16 .She still will comment and say ugh you have big boobs I want them. Last time I was pregnant she came rt up to me n she goes " what did u do to ur boobs they r huge u pregnant" she will realize this time as well I have to put my good lie face on!!! :shrug:

Me? :holly:Pregnant? Noooooo :^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just fell asleep for 45mins, it was lovely:cloud9: It's most probably due to my heavily pregnant condition after last night's spermination

Ooo DH just told me the 5 day forecast for our holiday destination is looking good:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Well I lifted my bag into the car and then had some red on the TP when I went to the bathroom. This is so frustrating If this pregnancy is going to work out I wish inwould stop spotting. If it is not goi to work out I wish it would just happen already so I can stop worrying.

Yes I totally agree, it's frustrating the spotting. But as long as your levels keep rising then we can be hopeful:thumbup: Have a great time at the wedding, it might take your mind off things a bit.:wedding: Are you back tomorrow evening from the wedding?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN!Look what we've just got from the pet shop! An cute orphan monkey! It sleeps in my bed with me! And likes riding in the basket of my bike! They had piggles but I chose a monkey instead!

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_N_mOB63qPaE/TO_2UwSNsII/AAAAAAAARB8/3hULYUh84Ik/s1600/Funny-baby-monkey-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG look at these piggles :brat::hissy::brat:

https://img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2007/10/piggy_450x330.jpg

https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/10/06/article-0-06B81058000005DC-588_634x421.jpg


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I just looked in the mirror and my boobs grew like over night!! I have a d cup to begin with. My friend getting married is a b cup so as we were growing up she was always commenting on how big my boobs were starting at 16 .She still will comment and say ugh you have big boobs I want them. Last time I was pregnant she came rt up to me n she goes " what did u do to ur boobs they r huge u pregnant" she will realize this time as well I have to put my good lie face on!!! :shrug:
> 
> Me? :holly:Pregnant? Noooooo :^oClick to expand...

AhahhahHahahahahahhahhahahah u r 2 funny!!!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I lifted my bag into the car and then had some red on the TP when I went to the bathroom. This is so frustrating If this pregnancy is going to work out I wish inwould stop spotting. If it is not goi to work out I wish it would just happen already so I can stop worrying.
> 
> Yes I totally agree, it's frustrating the spotting. But as long as your levels keep rising then we can be hopeful:thumbup: Have a great time at the wedding, it might take your mind off things a bit.:wedding: Are you back tomorrow evening from the wedding?Click to expand...


Yea sice I have blood work at 7am Monday and DH has work so we have to drive home Sunday night after the wedding. I won't be on tomorrow bc it's an all day thing for me since I am in the wedding but ill be on Monday!!! Yay good the weather will be nice you can really enjoy the slides lucky lady!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hullo all :hi:

I'm back from my magical day in the rain :rain:

You'll never guess where we ended up.....only Sarfend on Sea!! It reminded me of Scotland on account of the torrential rain :haha: It was quite the bizarre day actually, not least of all because I was slip slopping in my flip floppings because my feet were sooooo wet but we went to the seafront and stood for...oh, about 10 seconds until beaten into submission by sheets of horizontal rain, then we went for that all time seaside favourite lunch - an Indian :shrug: then we walked along the front (still pouring down) eating an ice cream :shrug:

..but can I tell you something...I LOVED IT! :cloud9: Quite possibly one of my best days out ever..and possibly the last day out for quite some time that OH and I will share alone.

Ahhhhhh, I'm so happy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Bethany....do you leave for Waterslideland tomorrow? I will wish you a fabbo time just now in case I don't catch you beforehand but hopefully I will :thumbup:
> 
> Me and L'il Yellow will miss you :cry:
> 
> :kiss::hugs:
> 
> YES!:wohoo: At the crack boom of dawn! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm travelling by train with Holly and DSS the Younger otherwise there isn't enough space in the car for all our toot, AND since it's on DH's airmiles that we never use he's got us FIRST CLASS TICKETS:smug: This will only be the second time in my life I've travelled first class, they once had an offer on the Eurostar where the 1st class was about 10 more than the normal one so I took that, so REALLY EXCITING!:happydance:Click to expand...


Oooo, get a load of you going first class - hope you can still bear to speak to the little people after such decadence :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds lovely, Kit. Just the sort of day my mum would love. Do you think this inner peace and happiness could be some hormones kicking in to get something shifted?

I've been on my hands and knees today cleaning my bedroom floor and am now regretting it, my back is so painful. I can't straighten up and am walking like a hunch back. 

*BFN @ 10 DPO = I'm out = painkillers nom nom*


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Monkey before you go
> 
> I love you more than ham xxxxxx

Is this actually possible? :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

*Hello ladies!

Kit your post was lovely! you sound like you had a fab day! we live 5 mins from the sea i sooooooo want to be a copy cat and have a day like that! But still that adventurous adventure has still not instigated little baby kit to come out!

Hello big boob addie- how are you feeling have i missed anything????

B- those piglets are adorable i sooooooo want one! i wonder if they smell! oink oink! haha sooooo.........are you feeling well and truly duffed today?

Heyloooooo everyone else!!!!!!!!

Not really much going on with me just been catching up with friends today! waiting for Dave to finish work at 6 so we can go to Asda to get some food-i am by far the most adventurous and exciting 22 year old on a saturday night!

lots of love*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Sounds lovely, Kit. Just the sort of day my mum would love. Do you think this inner peace and happiness could be some hormones kicking in to get something shifted?
> 
> I've been on my hands and knees today cleaning my bedroom floor and am now regretting it, my back is so painful. I can't straighten up and am walking like a hunch back.
> 
> *BFN @ 10 DPO = I'm out = painkillers nom nom*

Oooo, I hadn't thought of that Sezi...I wonder if my nuvly happy feelings are significant :-k Would be great if it was :happydance:

Oh your poor back....yes, take a painkiller m'love because even if you're a day or two away from a BFP, it wouldn't be catastrophic I'm sure.


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Hello ladies!
> 
> Kit your post was lovely! you sound like you had a fab day! we live 5 mins from the sea i sooooooo want to be a copy cat and have a day like that! But still that adventurous adventure has still not instigated little baby kit to come out!
> 
> Hello big boob addie- how are you feeling have i missed anything????
> 
> B- those piglets are adorable i sooooooo want one! i wonder if they smell! oink oink! haha sooooo.........are you feeling well and truly duffed today?
> 
> Heyloooooo everyone else!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not really much going on with me just been catching up with friends today! waiting for Dave to finish work at 6 so we can go to Asda to get some food-i am by far the most adventurous and exciting 22 year old on a saturday night!
> 
> lots of love*

Hey Cassie :hi:

Copy away only I hope you don't get as much of a soaking :haha: and never underestimate the excitement of a trip to Asda :winkwink: Sometimes I even go to Tescos!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly!!! Where the heck are ya'?? Miss you :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Hello ladies!
> 
> Kit your post was lovely! you sound like you had a fab day! we live 5 mins from the sea i sooooooo want to be a copy cat and have a day like that! But still that adventurous adventure has still not instigated little baby kit to come out!
> 
> Hello big boob addie- how are you feeling have i missed anything????
> 
> B- those piglets are adorable i sooooooo want one! i wonder if they smell! oink oink! haha sooooo.........are you feeling well and truly duffed today?
> 
> Heyloooooo everyone else!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not really much going on with me just been catching up with friends today! waiting for Dave to finish work at 6 so we can go to Asda to get some food-i am by far the most adventurous and exciting 22 year old on a saturday night!
> 
> lots of love*
> 
> Hey Cassie :hi:
> 
> Copy away only I hope you don't get as much of a soaking :haha: and never underestimate the excitement of a trip to Asda :winkwink: Sometimes I even go to Tescos!! :haha:Click to expand...

*
hahaha mixing it up there kit!!!!! hmmmm its pretty harcore choosing what to have for tea! i'l give you that!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

COOOOL!! *Kit* did you see a man wearing glasses whizzing along the seafront on a recumbent bike with an orange flag sticking out the back? That'll be my dad!:haha: Mind you he probably wouldn't have ventured out in that weather!

*Sarachka* you are soooooooo right, Kit has that feeling due to baby coming:wohoo: She's done her last pilgrimage with DH as a 'childless couple' and is now finally ready to pop:happydance: I had a feeling of happy calm just before bébé came so this could finally be it!

*Cassie* I am well and truly pregnant:thumbup: Just one ickle thing is that I don't think I've O'd yet since I have mittelschmerz right now:haha: Gonna have a go tonight!


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> COOOOL!! *Kit* did you see a man wearing glasses whizzing along the seafront on a recumbent bike with an orange flag sticking out the back? That'll be my dad!:haha: Mind you he probably wouldn't have ventured out in that weather!
> 
> *Sarachka* you are soooooooo right, Kit has that feeling due to baby coming:wohoo: She's done her last pilgrimage with DH as a 'childless couple' and is now finally ready to pop:happydance: I had a feeling of happy calm just before bébé came so this could finally be it!
> 
> *Cassie* I am well and truly pregnant:thumbup: Just one ickle thing is that I don't think I've O'd yet since I have mittelschmerz right now:haha: Gonna have a go tonight!

*keep going keep going!!!!!!!!!! i am very jealous of all your sexy time! it terrified me the last time! i swear i am going to be like a virgin by the time the baby pops out!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

My DH is so romantic:cloud9: He just told me that we'll go to bed at 10 tonight, at 10.01 we'll begin the preliminaries, at 10.02 he'll penetrate me, at 10.03 he'll ejaculate, and we can be asleep by 10.04. What a Romeo he his:cloud9:

I did ask him what we do between 10.00 and 10.01 :shrug: Lie there quietly for a minute?


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH is so romantic:cloud9: He just told me that we'll go to bed at 10 tonight, at 10.01 we'll begin the preliminaries, at 10.02 he'll penetrate me, at 10.03 he'll ejaculate, and we can be asleep by 10.04. What a Romeo he his:cloud9:
> 
> I did ask him what we do between 10.00 and 10.01 :shrug: Lie there quietly for a minute?

*
hahhaha men are so dreamy!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> COOOOL!! *Kit* did you see a man wearing glasses whizzing along the seafront on a recumbent bike with an orange flag sticking out the back? That'll be my dad!:haha: Mind you he probably wouldn't have ventured out in that weather!
> 
> *Sarachka* you are soooooooo right, Kit has that feeling due to baby coming:wohoo: She's done her last pilgrimage with DH as a 'childless couple' and is now finally ready to pop:happydance: I had a feeling of happy calm just before bébé came so this could finally be it!
> 
> *Cassie* I am well and truly pregnant:thumbup: Just one ickle thing is that I don't think I've O'd yet since I have mittelschmerz right now:haha: Gonna have a go tonight!
> 
> *keep going keep going!!!!!!!!!! i am very jealous of all your sexy time! it terrified me the last time! i swear i am going to be like a virgin by the time the baby pops out!*Click to expand...

Ha ha when you see my last post you'll see how sexy our sexy time is!:haha: It's not always like that, it's just we have to get up at 5.15 tomorrow morning:wacko:


----------



## addie25

Kit sounds just lovely!!
Sarah you are not out till theft lady sings!!! 10 dpo is early yet so hang in :hugs:

As for me still resting still spotting still annoyed. Leaving for the hotel at 3.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> COOOOL!! *Kit* did you see a man wearing glasses whizzing along the seafront on a recumbent bike with an orange flag sticking out the back? That'll be my dad!:haha: Mind you he probably wouldn't have ventured out in that weather!
> 
> *Sarachka* you are soooooooo right, Kit has that feeling due to baby coming:wohoo: She's done her last pilgrimage with DH as a 'childless couple' and is now finally ready to pop:happydance: I had a feeling of happy calm just before bébé came so this could finally be it!
> 
> *Cassie* I am well and truly pregnant:thumbup: Just one ickle thing is that I don't think I've O'd yet since I have mittelschmerz right now:haha: Gonna have a go tonight!

No, alas we didn't see your daddy...and I am sure it's because he's not insane like us wandering around in torrential rain! I hope you're right about imminent poppage :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA! TRIN GOT HER :bfp: AT 13dpo


----------



## HollyMonkey

And she took loads of drugs in her 2ww:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH is so romantic:cloud9: He just told me that we'll go to bed at 10 tonight, at 10.01 we'll begin the preliminaries, at 10.02 he'll penetrate me, at 10.03 he'll ejaculate, and we can be asleep by 10.04. What a Romeo he his:cloud9:
> 
> I did ask him what we do between 10.00 and 10.01 :shrug: Lie there quietly for a minute?

:cloud9:

*swoons at the near perfect perfunctory sexytime of two munkies* :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit sounds just lovely!!
> Sarah you are not out till theft lady sings!!! 10 dpo is early yet so hang in :hugs:
> 
> As for me still resting still spotting still annoyed. Leaving for the hotel at 3.

I really hope the wedding takes your mind off things addie and gives your poor tormented head a rest :hugs: Take it easy and enjoy m'love :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Kit - your day sounds lovely :cloud9:

B - nearly holiday time :happydance: 

Midwife came and BP is still high. No protein in my wee, no symptoms so I have to go to her clinic on tuesday and get checked again. It was the same mw who saw me on monday, and she reckoned the baby had dropped since monday, can't say i've noticed a difference :shrug: Still getting messages from family/friends asking for news on baby. Have said to them "i'll let you know when something happens". 

Wonder if the full moon kicked anything off for littlespy?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit - your day sounds lovely :cloud9:
> 
> B - nearly holiday time :happydance:
> 
> Midwife came and BP is still high. No protein in my wee, no symptoms so I have to go to her clinic on tuesday and get checked again. It was the same mw who saw me on monday, and she reckoned the baby had dropped since monday, can't say i've noticed a difference :shrug: Still getting messages from family/friends asking for news on baby. Have said to them "i'll let you know when something happens".
> 
> Wonder if the full moon kicked anything off for littlespy?

Oh Essie - I know exactly how you feel. I have countless messages every day because noone can quite believe I'm still pregnant at this point - neither can I really :shrug:

What was today's BP? Glad it's the only symptom though...not that it's a good thing but you know what I mean hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls!! 

Bethany! Have a fantastic time on your holiday!! I know you will :) Take lots of pictures!

Kit, Essie, Littlespy - I hope you all get your babies really soon!!! This is taking forever!! :brat:

I'm curious where Molly is? Where is she?

We're off to the farmer's market and the home improvement store. Probably won't be back until you girls are getting into bed! :cry:

TTYL! :kiss:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit - your day sounds lovely :cloud9:
> 
> B - nearly holiday time :happydance:
> 
> Midwife came and BP is still high. No protein in my wee, no symptoms so I have to go to her clinic on tuesday and get checked again. It was the same mw who saw me on monday, and she reckoned the baby had dropped since monday, can't say i've noticed a difference :shrug: Still getting messages from family/friends asking for news on baby. Have said to them "i'll let you know when something happens".
> 
> Wonder if the full moon kicked anything off for littlespy?
> 
> Oh Essie - I know exactly how you feel. I have countless messages every day because noone can quite believe I'm still pregnant at this point - neither can I really :shrug:
> 
> What was today's BP? Glad it's the only symptom though...not that it's a good thing but you know what I mean hopefully :thumbup:Click to expand...

Todays was 138/98, then came down to 120/80 after she rechecked it. I'm glad they're keeping an eye on it, don't know if it's that I'm stressing each time which is raising it :shrug: 

I can't really believe you're still pregnant either. You've obviously made a really comfy home in there for lil yellow. But just think it's definitely only to be a few more days for you now. By this time next week you'll definitely be holding your baby :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

B!!! Look at your BB!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Flip flops are quite sensible in summer rain I think, feet are waterproof :shrug:
> 
> Addie I think you're a wanna be Brit, your body is trying to synchronise with UK time :haha:
> 
> Actually I've just decided I'm going to shunt DH good and proper tonight even if he is stressed just to maximize the possibility of holiday line excitement. I'd so love to have lines in a campsite loo :happydance:

You can bbm me the pics of your luverly lines and I'll upload them for you :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TRIN!Look what we've just got from the pet shop! An cute orphan monkey! It sleeps in my bed with me! And likes riding in the basket of my bike! They had piggles but I chose a monkey instead!
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_N_mOB63qPaE/TO_2UwSNsII/AAAAAAAARB8/3hULYUh84Ik/s1600/Funny-baby-monkey-wallpaper.jpg

:rofl: didn't work. My piggles (notice the plural as in THREE) are still cuter :haha: GO LOOK AT YOUR BLACKBERRY. You'll be even more jealous :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him. 

Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges. 

Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:

B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:

April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love. 

Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:

Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit - your day sounds lovely :cloud9:
> 
> B - nearly holiday time :happydance:
> 
> Midwife came and BP is still high. No protein in my wee, no symptoms so I have to go to her clinic on tuesday and get checked again. It was the same mw who saw me on monday, and she reckoned the baby had dropped since monday, can't say i've noticed a difference :shrug: Still getting messages from family/friends asking for news on baby. Have said to them "i'll let you know when something happens".
> 
> Wonder if the full moon kicked anything off for littlespy?
> 
> Oh Essie - I know exactly how you feel. I have countless messages every day because noone can quite believe I'm still pregnant at this point - neither can I really :shrug:
> 
> What was today's BP? Glad it's the only symptom though...not that it's a good thing but you know what I mean hopefully :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Todays was 138/98, then came down to 120/80 after she rechecked it. I'm glad they're keeping an eye on it, don't know if it's that I'm stressing each time which is raising it :shrug:
> 
> I can't really believe you're still pregnant either. You've obviously made a really comfy home in there for lil yellow. But just think it's definitely only to be a few more days for you now. By this time next week you'll definitely be holding your baby :flower:Click to expand...

Gosh your BP is doing the same kind of stuff as mine was! I think mine was stress/work related too.

I know..in no more than 3 days time, I'll be a mum :cloud9: and if you and LS haven't beaten me to it, you will be very close behind!!!! It's just mind blowing in a good way of course!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> B!!! Look at your BB!

:rofl: All just to spite me! Well I have gang warfaring troupes of monkeys in my village too:sulk:

Omg got to go, a troupe of monkeys is clamouring at the window to get in and watch tv with us:^o


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I think baby is posterior. :shrug: Thanks for posting that info. I will ask my dr about it on Tuesday. :) Sorry your patient was too good to be seen with normal people today. :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Hello ladies!
> 
> Kit your post was lovely! you sound like you had a fab day! we live 5 mins from the sea i sooooooo want to be a copy cat and have a day like that! But still that adventurous adventure has still not instigated little baby kit to come out!
> 
> Hello big boob addie- how are you feeling have i missed anything????
> 
> B- those piglets are adorable i sooooooo want one! i wonder if they smell! oink oink! haha sooooo.........are you feeling well and truly duffed today?
> 
> Heyloooooo everyone else!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not really much going on with me just been catching up with friends today! waiting for Dave to finish work at 6 so we can go to Asda to get some food-i am by far the most adventurous and exciting 22 year old on a saturday night!
> 
> lots of love*
> 
> Hey Cassie :hi:
> 
> Copy away only I hope you don't get as much of a soaking :haha: and never underestimate the excitement of a trip to Asda :winkwink: Sometimes I even go to Tescos!! :haha:Click to expand...

Don't joke! When I visit my granddad one of the first things I do is go to ASDA. I luuuurve it :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif I'll be like *The Magic Porridge Pot, *only over-flowing with semen and not porridge. I'll have it coming out my ears:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?

There you are!!

I'm sure Trin will have some specific homeopathic advice on the swelling but all I can offer is probably what you already know...

-elevate your legs above the level of your hips
-drink TONS of water
-massage affected areas (If not too painful)
-go for a walk (sometimes helps me, sometimes not)
-alternate putting feet in cold water, then elevating

This is my routine although nothing works now - too far gone methinks :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH is so romantic:cloud9: He just told me that we'll go to bed at 10 tonight, at 10.01 we'll begin the preliminaries, at 10.02 he'll penetrate me, at 10.03 he'll ejaculate, and we can be asleep by 10.04. What a Romeo he his:cloud9:
> 
> I did ask him what we do between 10.00 and 10.01 :shrug: Lie there quietly for a minute?

:rofl: and here I thought French men were the romance experts :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Hello ladies!
> 
> Kit your post was lovely! you sound like you had a fab day! we live 5 mins from the sea i sooooooo want to be a copy cat and have a day like that! But still that adventurous adventure has still not instigated little baby kit to come out!
> 
> Hello big boob addie- how are you feeling have i missed anything????
> 
> B- those piglets are adorable i sooooooo want one! i wonder if they smell! oink oink! haha sooooo.........are you feeling well and truly duffed today?
> 
> Heyloooooo everyone else!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not really much going on with me just been catching up with friends today! waiting for Dave to finish work at 6 so we can go to Asda to get some food-i am by far the most adventurous and exciting 22 year old on a saturday night!
> 
> lots of love*
> 
> Hey Cassie :hi:
> 
> Copy away only I hope you don't get as much of a soaking :haha: and never underestimate the excitement of a trip to Asda :winkwink: Sometimes I even go to Tescos!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't joke! When I visit my granddad one of the first things I do is go to ASDA. I luuuurve it :blush:Click to expand...

I go to the big Tescos with my mum when I'm in the UK and buy stationary and cheap cashmere:thumbup: It might even be Asda:-k Not sure, but all the same I could deffo go on a Saturday night:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> SARACHKA! TRIN GOT HER :bfp: AT 13dpo

I was going to say I got a bfn at 10dpo but couldn't remember :blush: But I knew you would and then I'd look like an idiot if I was wrong :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif I'll be like *The Magic Porridge Pot, *only over-flowing with semen and not porridge. I'll have it coming out my ears:haha:Click to expand...

Good point Molly! B - the final minute is for taping up all orifices...waste not want not! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif I'll be like *The Magic Porridge Pot, *only over-flowing with semen and not porridge. I'll have it coming out my ears:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: He said the same thing about it coming out your ears! He even put his fists on the side of his head and wiggled his thumbs. :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

molly i thought you had gone on hols? dunno why blonde moment!! hope your well other than the swelling

B your spermination sounds real boomcracky hehe!!

Kit glad you had a lovely day out NOW YELLOW BEBE ITS TIME TO COME OUT!!!

well im still having these pains on and off and feel real strange like nate is gonna stick his head out and say hi!!

Question for our godly trin- what do pins and needles of the hands mean? if anything ? and itchy fingers?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?
> 
> There you are!!
> 
> I'm sure Trin will have some specific homeopathic advice on the swelling but all I can offer is probably what you already know...
> 
> -elevate your legs above the level of your hips
> -drink TONS of water
> -massage affected areas (If not too painful)
> -go for a walk (sometimes helps me, sometimes not)
> -alternate putting feet in cold water, then elevating
> 
> This is my routine although nothing works now - too far gone methinks :wacko:Click to expand...

That sounds very well thought out! Should work I think. :thumbup: Thank you turtle dove. :hugs: The longer you take to deliver, the more I think about my first; I was induced on the 14th day and she still didn't come until the next day. :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?

I use stinging nettle and dandelion tincture for my preggy moms with swelling. Works very well. It'll likely say not for use during pregnancy on the bottle because all herbs have to have the warning on them. You can also take the tea (lots of it)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> molly i thought you had gone on hols? dunno why blonde moment!! hope your well other than the swelling
> 
> B your spermination sounds real boomcracky hehe!!
> 
> Kit glad you had a lovely day out NOW YELLOW BEBE ITS TIME TO COME OUT!!!
> 
> well im still having these pains on and off and feel real strange like nate is gonna stick his head out and say hi!!
> 
> Question for our godly trin- what do pins and needles of the hands mean? if anything ? and itchy fingers?

Hi Hayley :hi:

I think you're just getting to that stage where the weird sensations start - some are very unpleasant eh? I don't know about the pins and needles though :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My DH is so romantic:cloud9: He just told me that we'll go to bed at 10 tonight, at 10.01 we'll begin the preliminaries, at 10.02 he'll penetrate me, at 10.03 he'll ejaculate, and we can be asleep by 10.04. What a Romeo he his:cloud9:
> 
> I did ask him what we do between 10.00 and 10.01 :shrug: Lie there quietly for a minute?
> 
> :rofl: and here I thought French men were the romance experts :shrug:Click to expand...

I know, me too:dohh: I thought I was marrying into a lifetime guarantee of croissants in bed and tender foreplay but seems I've been fobbed off:nope: 

Last night my DH said he was going to go Kayak Canoeing all the time on holiday and I said "oh that's good I'll be able to meet some nice Italian daddies with kids Holly's age and play on the beach with them and learn Italian" and he's now decided to play on the beach with me:shrug: There's some rivalry between the Italian homo erectus and the French homo erectus in matters of Romance:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, I think baby is posterior. :shrug: Thanks for posting that info. I will ask my dr about it on Tuesday. :) Sorry your patient was too good to be seen with normal people today. :nope:

Look at spinning babies for posterior babies. We turn post of our posterior babies that way and it's really easy to do - easier than the breech ones


----------



## poas

April me and Harri watched Harry Potter movies today too....he says he is Harri, oh is Ron because they are best friends and my mum is Dobby! I asked who I was and he said (I suspect after my mother,who I have been considering naming Esme for!!!!!!) with the look of your feet, you'll have to be Hagrid!!!!
B I love the pics you have been posting lol!
Kit, I too have to wear flip flops all the time which is very annoying on days like today!!!!
I hope everyone is having a nice relaxing evening...other than Kit, Essie and Ls-You guys should be pushing instead :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?
> 
> There you are!!
> 
> I'm sure Trin will have some specific homeopathic advice on the swelling but all I can offer is probably what you already know...
> 
> -elevate your legs above the level of your hips
> -drink TONS of water
> -massage affected areas (If not too painful)
> -go for a walk (sometimes helps me, sometimes not)
> -alternate putting feet in cold water, then elevating
> 
> This is my routine although nothing works now - too far gone methinks :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds very well thought out! Should work I think. :thumbup: Thank you turtle dove. :hugs: The longer you take to deliver, the more I think about my first; I was induced on the 14th day and she still didn't come until the next day. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes, I'm including Tuesday as a possible birth day...please no later than that!!!! :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> molly i thought you had gone on hols? dunno why blonde moment!! hope your well other than the swelling
> 
> B your spermination sounds real boomcracky hehe!!
> 
> Kit glad you had a lovely day out NOW YELLOW BEBE ITS TIME TO COME OUT!!!
> 
> well im still having these pains on and off and feel real strange like nate is gonna stick his head out and say hi!!
> 
> Question for our godly trin- what do pins and needles of the hands mean? if anything ? and itchy fingers?

Could be carpal tunnel syndrome from swelling around the median nerve. Drink lots of water. strapping may help if it's very bad


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif I'll be like *The Magic Porridge Pot, *only over-flowing with semen and not porridge. I'll have it coming out my ears:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: He said the same thing about it coming out your ears! He even put his fists on the side of his head and wiggled his thumbs. :rofl:Click to expand...

I'll put my earplugs in so as not to stain the sheets:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I think baby is posterior. :shrug: Thanks for posting that info. I will ask my dr about it on Tuesday. :) Sorry your patient was too good to be seen with normal people today. :nope:
> 
> Look at spinning babies for posterior babies. We turn post of our posterior babies that way and it's really easy to do - easier than the breech onesClick to expand...

I did. :) I found that spinningor "swinging" him around is a lot easier than I thought it'd be but he still swings back a while after. Strange little sproglet.


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> April me and Harri watched Harry Potter movies today too....he says he is Harri, oh is Ron because they are best friends and my mum is Dobby! I asked who I was and he said (I suspect after my mother,who I have been considering naming Esme for!!!!!!) with the look of your feet, you'll have to be Hagrid!!!!
> B I love the pics you have been posting lol!
> Kit, I too have to wear flip flops all the time which is very annoying on days like today!!!!
> I hope everyone is having a nice relaxing evening...other than Kit, Essie and Ls-You guys should be pushing instead :)

I'm sure I've told you a hundred times but I spent a year being Hermione, DH was Sirius, Toine was Ron and of course Ch'ien was Harry. I got so used to being called Hermione or Miney (which sounded slightly like Mommy, and Toine and Ron rhyme) that I didn't even notice in the end


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll be wearing flip flops too soon but that's because I'll be ON HOLIDAY!!!


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm here. :wave: Sorry ladies. Yesterday was completely poofucked to such a degree that had to reschedule my OB appt for Tuesday. :dohh:OH is working out of town next week.... all the way out in sunny California. sigh. I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Swelling in my hands, feet, lower legs last night... popped up out of now where while I was watching a movie and hasn't gone down much. :nope: I have sausage phalanges.
> 
> Kit, sounds like a fabbo-luhs day you had. :hugs:
> 
> B, I told OH about your DH's sexy time plans. He said, "well, if he's going to ejaculated for a full minute she's bound to get pregnant." :haha:
> 
> April, yeah for harry potter-ness. :thumbup: enjoy yourself love.
> 
> Everyone else, Hullo! :wave:
> 
> Oh and anyone have some tricks for getting the swelling to go down?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif I'll be like *The Magic Porridge Pot, *only over-flowing with semen and not porridge. I'll have it coming out my ears:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: He said the same thing about it coming out your ears! He even put his fists on the side of his head and wiggled his thumbs. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put my earplugs in so as not to stain the sheets:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm off to clean... can't seem to stop myself.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I think baby is posterior. :shrug: Thanks for posting that info. I will ask my dr about it on Tuesday. :) Sorry your patient was too good to be seen with normal people today. :nope:
> 
> Look at spinning babies for posterior babies. We turn post of our posterior babies that way and it's really easy to do - easier than the breech onesClick to expand...
> 
> I did. :) I found that spinningor "swinging" him around is a lot easier than I thought it'd be but he still swings back a while after. Strange little sproglet.Click to expand...

It's still early tho and lots of babes are OP at this stage so no stress


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'll be wearing flip flops too soon but that's because I'll be ON HOLIDAY!!!
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:haha:

Excited much? :winkwink:

Don't blame you!


----------



## TrinityMom

This is what I teased Bethany with - Monkey wars on our street. There was a troupe of equal size across the road baring their teeth at each other. Lots of juveniles

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270306_10150320698729880_594719879_9448792_1172096_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dear G-d,

Please could you not only create my second child this night but could you also please leave a pair of these most cool and humorous flip-flops by my bed so I can take them on holiday with me? European size 37 or a 4.5 UK size:flower:

My holy thanks in advance

HolyMonkey[-o&lt;

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XU9x8G7khv0/S-2_c9oqHQI/AAAAAAAAPFk/UBtw5lDWc34/s1600/fish-flip-flops-450x346.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> This is what I teased Bethany with - Monkey wars on our street. There was a troupe of equal size across the road baring their teeth at each other. Lots of juveniles
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270306_10150320698729880_594719879_9448792_1172096_n.jpg

Love it Trin! How amazing that this is where you live!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

https://fpics.org/picz/cache/340__640x480_grass-flip-flop.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

https://image.spreadshirt.com/image-server/image/composition/4952486/view/1/producttypecolor/1/type/png/width/280/height/280/got-flip-flops-women-s-tee_design.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is what I teased Bethany with - Monkey wars on our street. There was a troupe of equal size across the road baring their teeth at each other. Lots of juveniles
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270306_10150320698729880_594719879_9448792_1172096_n.jpg
> 
> Love it Trin! How amazing that this is where you live!!!Click to expand...

Kit you're sooooooo gullible:dohh: I can't believe it! Trin doesn't _really _live in monkeyland Kit. Anymore than she has a piggle:shrug:

:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is what I teased Bethany with - Monkey wars on our street. There was a troupe of equal size across the road baring their teeth at each other. Lots of juveniles
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270306_10150320698729880_594719879_9448792_1172096_n.jpg
> 
> Love it Trin! How amazing that this is where you live!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit you're sooooooo gullible:dohh: I can't believe it! Trin doesn't _really _live in monkeyland Kit. Anymore than she has a piggle:shrug:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous...next you'll be telling me that you didn't really have a fling with Johnny Depp :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

French flip flops :wine:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gIIe3IseU7I/SHktJV25ccI/AAAAAAAAAFo/mCn453lb0Kw/s320/shoes2.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Yes possibly i am Kit im seriously fed up now so you must be going mad!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> French flip flops :wine:
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gIIe3IseU7I/SHktJV25ccI/AAAAAAAAAFo/mCn453lb0Kw/s320/shoes2.jpg

Lovely, although I'm not sure about the plaster :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Yes possibly i am Kit im seriously fed up now so you must be going mad!!

:tease: :fool: :brat::headspin:8-[ <-------------This sums me up I think!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is what I teased Bethany with - Monkey wars on our street. There was a troupe of equal size across the road baring their teeth at each other. Lots of juveniles
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270306_10150320698729880_594719879_9448792_1172096_n.jpg
> 
> Love it Trin! How amazing that this is where you live!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit you're sooooooo gullible:dohh: I can't believe it! Trin doesn't _really _live in monkeyland Kit. Anymore than she has a piggle:shrug:
> 
> :brat::hissy::brat:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be ridiculous...next you'll be telling me that you didn't really have a fling with Johnny Depp :dohh:Click to expand...

Kit you know I don't like talking about my relationship with him, he was such a tosser (to use Addie's word:haha:) and I was so happy to dump him! He took it badly I know and still hassles me quite alot but I'm married now to a willy swinger so I just have to politely fend him off. I don't think Mme Vanessa would be too chuffed if she knew the type of texts he sends me, but I just really don't want to get involved and want to leave him to try and concentrate on his family and career without obsessing about me _all the time_ like he does:dohh: I know I should really have pm'd you all that since I've only just got the paparazzi off my back but at least I'm leaving tomorrow to a secret holiday destination. Phew:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I know B..I hope I haven't dredged up painful Johnny memories for you. Just remember, he was never able to ejaculate for a whole minute so you did the right thing dumping him :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I know B..I hope I haven't dredged up painful Johnny memories for you. Just remember, he was never able to ejaculate for a whole minute so you did the right thing dumping him :thumbup:

I'm glad you see why I had to dump him:hugs: My family, especially my mum and sister, were like OMG!:shock: 'You've dumped Johnny! But he was soooooo in love with you and so rich and famous and HANDSOME and SEXY!' I told them that it was just a media image because his ejaculations never went over a minute long... at which point they kind of understood why I had to move on and find someone else:shrug:


----------



## addie25

So our family is treating me like a time bomb. My FIL BIL and brothers have not said congratulations or anything. My FIL didn't even mention the fact that I'm preggers. I feel like they will not b excited till 13 weeks when we get results that baby is healthy. I kno they r being cautious bc we r not sure if prenancy will go well n want to hear thr words bay is 100% healthy but I feel like the freak in a circus.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I know B..I hope I haven't dredged up painful Johnny memories for you. Just remember, he was never able to ejaculate for a whole minute so you did the right thing dumping him :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad you see why I had to dump him:hugs: My family, especially my mum and sister, were like OMG!:shock: 'You've dumped Johnny! But he was soooooo in love with you and so rich and famous and HANDSOME and SEXY!' I told them that it was just a media image because his ejaculations never went over a minute long... at which point they kind of understood why I had to move on and find someone else:shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> So our family is treating me like a time bomb. My FIL BIL and brothers have not said congratulations or anything. My FIL didn't even mention the fact that I'm preggers. I feel like they will not b excited till 13 weeks when we get results that baby is healthy. I kno they r being cautious bc we r not sure if prenancy will go well n want to hear thr words bay is 100% healthy but I feel like the freak in a circus.

Are they trying to be sensitive addie? Maybe they are waiting for the green light to talk about it? Sorry you feel bad about the way they're being :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> So our family is treating me like a time bomb. My FIL BIL and brothers have not said congratulations or anything. My FIL didn't even mention the fact that I'm preggers. I feel like they will not b excited till 13 weeks when we get results that baby is healthy. I kno they r being cautious bc we r not sure if prenancy will go well n want to hear thr words bay is 100% healthy but I feel like the freak in a circus.

Big hugs my love:hugs: Walk out head held high, your womb is your business and no-one else's, anticipate nothing from anyone and then you won't be hurt, and enjoy the deep dark anonymity of your pregnancy, there'll be plenty of time later to rejoice publicly with your LO:thumbup: 

And remember that your family are very scared :argh: Take strength from their fear :bodyb:

And dance (gently) to some cheesy Wedding music!\\:D/


----------



## Sarachka

Oops fell asleep for abt 3 hours


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oops fell asleep for abt 3 hours

40,000 winks :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies u r correct we will enjoy I together later.


----------



## Sarachka

I am still in bed. Don't feel like I can stand up. I'm beginning to wonder if ive got osteoarthritis in my hip. Recently when I've said back ache it's actually in my hip, under my right buttock. Could be sciatica to as my leg goes numb.


----------



## kit_cat

Have you had any treatment for your pain Sezi? (apart from magic pills:winkwink:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well my darlings, it's time to bid you farewell, adieu!:cry:

But worry not I will track you down from Brittany:thumbup:

https://www.salvationarmyconcordca.org/blog/happenings_files/farewell.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Noooooooo, don't goooooooo Bethany!!!! *grabs onto leg and won't let go*


----------



## addie25

B Slide down some slides for me!!!!!!!! Have a great time!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Noooooooo, don't goooooooo Bethany!!!! *grabs onto leg and won't let go*

:haha: That's what Holly does to me!:haha:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I am still in bed. Don't feel like I can stand up. I'm beginning to wonder if ive got osteoarthritis in my hip. Recently when I've said back ache it's actually in my hip, under my right buttock. Could be sciatica to as my leg goes numb.

Oh my have u gone to a doctor to check it out???


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Noooooooo, don't goooooooo Bethany!!!! *grabs onto leg and won't let go*
> 
> :haha: That's what Holly does to me!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

Seriously..I hope you all have an amazing time and I really hope you are able to tune in and meet Li'l Yellow in a couple of days - really can't believe you won't "be here" for it all *bottom lip trembles a bit*

Even more importantly...GET SPERMINATED!!!!!! Can't wait to see your wee stick pics :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B Slide down some slides for me!!!!!!!! Have a great time!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Thanks addie:hugs: No probs, I'll dedicate many a slide to you and all my Turtle friends:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Noooooooo, don't goooooooo Bethany!!!! *grabs onto leg and won't let go*
> 
> :haha: That's what Holly does to me!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Seriously..I hope you all have an amazing time and I really hope you are able to tune in and meet Li'l Yellow in a couple of days - really can't believe you won't "be here" for it all *bottom lip trembles a bit*Click to expand...

I will cycle the kilometres it takes to get to wifi land to see news of your bubba:hugs: And chances are the campsite will be fine for 3G!:dohh:

Nuv you:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Noooooooo, don't goooooooo Bethany!!!! *grabs onto leg and won't let go*
> 
> :haha: That's what Holly does to me!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Seriously..I hope you all have an amazing time and I really hope you are able to tune in and meet Li'l Yellow in a couple of days - really can't believe you won't "be here" for it all *bottom lip trembles a bit*Click to expand...
> 
> I will cycle the kilometres it takes to get to wifi land to see news of your bubba:hugs: And chances are the campsite will be fine for 3G!:dohh:
> 
> Nuv you:cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Nuv you too :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Off to *Create Emily*...again!:dohh:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I don't like long goodbyes:nope: Ciao!:wave:

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Well my darlings, it's time to bid you farewell, adieu!:cry:
> 
> But worry not I will track you down from Brittany:thumbup:
> 
> https://www.salvationarmyconcordca.org/blog/happenings_files/farewell.jpg

Noooo!!!! I will miss you!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I am still in bed. Don't feel like I can stand up. I'm beginning to wonder if ive got osteoarthritis in my hip. Recently when I've said back ache it's actually in my hip, under my right buttock. Could be sciatica to as my leg goes numb.

Sounds like sciatica. You're a bit young for OA :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

B! :sad2: I will so miss you. Aww ze 'ormones! :sad2: :sad2:


----------



## Crunchie

Have a great holiday monkey !!!! 

Hi ladies x


----------



## TrinityMom

Bon Voyage Bethany!!!! We'll miss you :cry: 

Don't forget your sunscreen :haha:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AsLteb_yaao/TXlx_447NyI/AAAAAAAAAHw/zRAoErNTEMI/s1600/pig-sunscreen.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

You'd swear we all lived next door to each other with the way we are sad that B is leaving :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so OH ordered me to rest. Swelling has gone mad and I have purple-ish red splotches all over the palms of my hands? :wacko: super tingley in the legs. Not altogether unpleasant but odd sensation.


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> You'd swear we all lived next door to each other with the way we are sad that B is leaving :haha:

Well yall and my neighbours both get to hear about my sex life lol.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> You'd swear we all lived next door to each other with the way we are sad that B is leaving :haha:

Closer than that Trin!! You all live in my laptop :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so OH ordered me to rest. Swelling has gone mad and I have purple-ish red splotches all over the palms of my hands? :wacko: super tingley in the legs. Not altogether unpleasant but odd sensation.

Splotches sound weird Molly :shrug:

Do rest as well....try to combat the swelling while it makes a difference and before you come over to the land of flip flop!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> You'd swear we all lived next door to each other with the way we are sad that B is leaving :haha:
> 
> Closer than that Trin!! You all live in my laptop :shrug:Click to expand...

Ooo! We all live together then? Magic. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> You'd swear we all lived next door to each other with the way we are sad that B is leaving :haha:
> 
> Closer than that Trin!! You all live in my laptop :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo! We all live together then? Magic. :)Click to expand...

Yep...'tis quite a large laptop I have :smug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Okay, so OH ordered me to rest. Swelling has gone mad and I have purple-ish red splotches all over the palms of my hands? :wacko: super tingley in the legs. Not altogether unpleasant but odd sensation.

Allergy?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so OH ordered me to rest. Swelling has gone mad and I have purple-ish red splotches all over the palms of my hands? :wacko: super tingley in the legs. Not altogether unpleasant but odd sensation.
> 
> Splotches sound weird Molly :shrug:
> 
> Do rest as well....try to combat the swelling while it makes a difference and before you come over to the land of flip flop!Click to expand...

it is weird.... my OH looked at them and laughed then said, "wait. Is that normal?" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go to bed. I'll be up early for DH's birthday and of course B is up early for her trip so she will be waking all of us in Kit's laptop up with her bustling around with suitcases :haha:

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so OH ordered me to rest. Swelling has gone mad and I have purple-ish red splotches all over the palms of my hands? :wacko: super tingley in the legs. Not altogether unpleasant but odd sensation.
> 
> Allergy?Click to expand...

I don't think so. I only vacuumed, polished, and picked up toys. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy birthday weekend Mr Trin! Sleep well Trin and sweet pea. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin - hope you sleep well and that DHs birthday is a great success :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

It's goodnight from me too....:kiss::hugs:

See you tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Night night kit. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Night night everyone. Alice and I are in bed reading Judy Blume again. I've been trawling the Internet for all my favourite books from childhood and adolescence.


----------



## kit_cat

:dohh:

Can't believe noone is here right now. I think we may have lift off :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Omg Omg Omg!


----------



## Essie

Ooh Kit :happydance: hope this is it for you.


----------



## Mollykins

Baby baby baby baby!


----------



## kit_cat

Yay! You guys are here!! :happydance:

I've had what I think is a "show" at 6am and although I have not had any regular contractions, surely it means something is happening given how over due I am??? Please tell me you agree???


----------



## Mollykins

Now I'm never going to sleep!! :dance: it was the wonderful day you had you know, must have been. Oh I'm so excited!


----------



## Mollykins

Of course its something you silly woman! Eep! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Tell me someone has contacted the turtle masses??


----------



## Mollykins

Look at me?! I'm a power posting loon! :tease: 

... I need to boil water or something....


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Tell me someone has contacted the turtle masses??




Mollykins said:


> Look at me?! I'm a power posting loon! :tease:
> 
> ... I need to boil water or something....

:haha:

It's very early over here but I can text Sezi and Jaynie later when hopefully things progress....here's hoping!!!


----------



## Essie

I'd say it means something! That you'll be meeting lil yellow soon :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Ooh Kit :happydance: hope this is it for you.

Oh so do I!!!!! Anything from you??


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Tell me someone has contacted the turtle masses??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Look at me?! I'm a power posting loon! :tease:
> 
> ... I need to boil water or something....Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> It's very early over here but I can text Sezi and Jaynie later when hopefully things progress....here's hoping!!!Click to expand...

Ack! This is too exciting!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit :happydance: hope this is it for you.
> 
> Oh so do I!!!!! Anything from you??Click to expand...

Nope, just the usual cramps here and there. I'm so excited about you going into labour I couldn't possibly even think about mine starting now!


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...as you've done this before...is it ok that baby is much less kicky than normal right now? I'm sitting here drinking iced water as I've not had much movement compared to normal. Trying not to panic but what do you think?


----------



## Mollykins

Very normal in my experience love dove. :hugs: No worries!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Kit :happydance: hope this is it for you.
> 
> Oh so do I!!!!! Anything from you??Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just the usual cramps here and there. I'm so excited about you going into labour I couldn't possibly even think about mine starting now!Click to expand...

Well I can - how fab if you went into labour too :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Very normal in my experience love dove. :hugs: No worries!

Thanks Molly - I thought so, just needed to hear it :hugs: 

So I've got the day to push this labour into gear somehow and then I'll hopefully avoid any induction type intervention. Oh I cannot tell you how big the smile is on my face right now :) You're right too..there must be something in how happy yesterday was...too much of a coincidence otherwise eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Isn't it time for bed Molly? 

*thinks we've entered a parallel universe* :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

That's so exciting love. So so happy for you! Your nursery is going to be lived in soon and everything is going to be :cloud9: ....:cry: Oh there I go. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

It's midnight here just about...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It's midnight here just about...

Oooh my, you and Leo need some sleepytime. How are you? How's the pain/swelling/weird blotchy hand thing?


----------



## Essie

I said to OH imagine if the turtle babies were born on the same day. Ok so obviously I need to have a :cloud9: day like you did yesterday to get all the good hormones flowing.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I said to OH imagine if the turtle babies were born on the same day. Ok so obviously I need to have a :cloud9: day like you did yesterday to get all the good hormones flowing.

Yep...Southend on Sea in the p***ing rain is the way to go :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Blotchy hands dissipated for the most part and the swelling... well...its here. :shrug: I'm ringless due to fear of circulation problems. But.... you are having a baby! How's Mr Kit?


----------



## Essie

Southend is a bit far, Hunstanton will have to do for me. Although there is no rain here at the moment. Perhaps that makes all the difference :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Blotchy hands dissipated for the most part and the swelling... well...its here. :shrug: I'm ringless due to fear of circulation problems. But.... you are having a baby! How's Mr Kit?

Yes how is Mr Kit? Excited? Nervous?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Blotchy hands dissipated for the most part and the swelling... well...its here. :shrug: I'm ringless due to fear of circulation problems. But.... you are having a baby! How's Mr Kit?

Probably wise about the rings just in case. I'm sorry for you having developed the swelling...it's neither pretty nor comfortable eh?

Well, Mr Kit is still asleep...thought it best in case things develop quickly but I'm sure he'd like to know so I'll go upstairs soon and see if he's awake yet :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Southend is a bit far, Hunstanton will have to do for me. Although there is no rain here at the moment. Perhaps that makes all the difference :shrug:

Who knows although I firmly suspect I could have been anywhere doing anything yesterday and I'd have felt the same. If things do progress then I think it's just simply that the time is right :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

The swelling is definitely unpleasant... and new for me. I didn't have it with the girls. :shrug: 

Ah me... I need sleep. ESSIE, will you keep her company til the others arrive?


----------



## kit_cat

As usual, the turtles are way ahead of all of my friends/family in terms of developments....you even know what's happening before OH!!! :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> The swelling is definitely unpleasant... and new for me. I didn't have it with the girls. :shrug:
> 
> Ah me... I need sleep. ESSIE, will you keep her company til the others arrive?

Oh don't worry about me.....I'm on :cloud9: and you need to rest, so please go and have some lovely restful sleep and when you wake up, you may be a turtle Aunty :happydance:

Thanks for your unending support my lovely - NUV YOU! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

You all knew of my bfaintp before my OH. :blush:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> The swelling is definitely unpleasant... and new for me. I didn't have it with the girls. :shrug:
> 
> Ah me... I need sleep. ESSIE, will you keep her company til the others arrive?

Yes Molly, you and Leo get some rest. :sleep: well


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The swelling is definitely unpleasant... and new for me. I didn't have it with the girls. :shrug:
> 
> Ah me... I need sleep. ESSIE, will you keep her company til the others arrive?
> 
> Oh don't worry about me.....I'm on :cloud9: and you need to rest, so please go and have some lovely restful sleep and when you wake up, you may be a turtle Aunty :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for your unending support my lovely - NUV YOU! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww, I nuv you too my darling turtle friend. :hugs: 

....turtle Aunt... :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> As usual, the turtles are way ahead of all of my friends/family in terms of developments....you even know what's happening before OH!!! :lol:

:lol: I can't believe B is missing it. 

I definitely think :baby: come when they are ready. Lil yellow obviously just decided to wait til the last minute! I'm so happy things are starting for you, it's so exciting. With you and LS, by the end of tomorrow we should have 2 turtle babies!


----------



## Mollykins

B is here!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The swelling is definitely unpleasant... and new for me. I didn't have it with the girls. :shrug:
> 
> Ah me... I need sleep. ESSIE, will you keep her company til the others arrive?
> 
> Oh don't worry about me.....I'm on :cloud9: and you need to rest, so please go and have some lovely restful sleep and when you wake up, you may be a turtle Aunty :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for your unending support my lovely - NUV YOU! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I nuv you too my darling turtle friend. :hugs:
> 
> ....turtle Aunt... :cloud9:Click to expand...

:hugs: :sleep: well x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> As usual, the turtles are way ahead of all of my friends/family in terms of developments....you even know what's happening before OH!!! :lol:
> 
> :lol: I can't believe B is missing it.
> 
> I definitely think :baby: come when they are ready. Lil yellow obviously just decided to wait til the last minute! I'm so happy things are starting for you, it's so exciting. With you and LS, by the end of tomorrow we should have 2 turtle babies!Click to expand...

I suspect LS has had her baby girl....she's not been here since Friday and she was ready to go. Can't wait for an update :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Bethany :wave:

I see you on the lurkberry!! Hope your journey is going to plan so far...how could it not in first class :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> As usual, the turtles are way ahead of all of my friends/family in terms of developments....you even know what's happening before OH!!! :lol:
> 
> :lol: I can't believe B is missing it.
> 
> I definitely think :baby: come when they are ready. Lil yellow obviously just decided to wait til the last minute! I'm so happy things are starting for you, it's so exciting. With you and LS, by the end of tomorrow we should have 2 turtle babies!Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect LS has had her baby girl....she's not been here since Friday and she was ready to go. Can't wait for an update :happydance:Click to expand...

I can't wait for an update from her either. It's all so exciting, seems like only yesterday Molly started the thread and we had our BFP.


----------



## Crunchie

Kit !!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

I am booking a visit to Southend on the 21st !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG!!!! I just KNEW things would start on DH's birthday. I was lying in bed this morning thinking I should have said that yesterday

:happydance::happydance::happydance:I am soooooo excited!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

It seems it's the day for lost mucous plugs! My patient (whose due date is today) has lost her plug and been having period pains from 3am. Seems I may miss DH's birthday


----------



## new mummy2010

Hope you have a brill trip B 1st class and all whitwooo!!

Kit i persume you woke mr kit?
Hope things progress smoothly and quickly for you its so exciting !!

Hi Trin hope you dont miss all DH birthday HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR TRIN


----------



## new mummy2010

Im finally a water melon!!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Im finally a water melon!!

:happydance: Hayley if i go very overdue and you go early then Nate could be the next turtle baby :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Omg! Kit you're going to have your baby! It was your fun day with icecream in the rain that did it! Bethany can't get on bnb :( but I said I'd keep her updated, this is so exciting our first turtle baby I think I might cry! Hope it goes smoothly Kit xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hope you have a brill trip B 1st class and all whitwooo!!
> 
> Kit i persume you woke mr kit?
> Hope things progress smoothly and quickly for you its so exciting !!
> 
> Hi Trin hope you dont miss all DH birthday HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR TRIN

Yep - Mr Kit is now in the know...taking it in his stride seeing as I'm not suffering with contractions or anything :thumbup: I wonder when something else will happen??? :-k


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> I am booking a visit to Southend on the 21st !!!

I'll meet you there!!!!!
This is SO exciting, I mean,Kit-I guess you might be a little caught up in the moment or whatever, but imagine how it is for us :) I'm just kidding, I hope it goes just how you want it to :) :) :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Omg! Kit you're going to have your baby! It was your fun day with icecream in the rain that did it! Bethany can't get on bnb :( but I said I'd keep her updated, this is so exciting our first turtle baby I think I might cry! Hope it goes smoothly Kit xxxxx

Aww thanks for being excited for me :hugs: I'll do my best to keep you all updated but nothing else has happened yet. I'm going to go walking I think...


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I am booking a visit to Southend on the 21st !!!
> 
> I'll meet you there!!!!!
> This is SO exciting, I mean,Kit-I guess you might be a little caught up in the moment or whatever, but imagine how it is for us :) I'm just kidding, I hope it goes just how you want it to :) :) :)Click to expand...

Thanks Lissy :hugs:


----------



## Essie

DH little sister had a car accident. She skidded on a corner, flipped her car several times and it stopped when it hit a tree. She escaped with minor cuts and bruises. The airbags in the car didn't go off, the paramedics told her she's very very lucky to be alive. They're very close, DH is really freaked out by how close she came to being seriously hurt. I'm so relieved she's okay, dread to think what _could_ have happened.


----------



## poas

I know everybody works differently but I had a good hot bath before and after my show and that seemed to get proper contractions going? Is bebe moving about still?


----------



## mummyApril

Walking is good Kit :) x


----------



## poas

Essie something very close to that happened to my youngest bro a few weeks back-it's horrible,I hope you aren't too shaken up xx


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you have a brill trip B 1st class and all whitwooo!!
> 
> Kit i persume you woke mr kit?
> Hope things progress smoothly and quickly for you its so exciting !!
> 
> Hi Trin hope you dont miss all DH birthday HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR TRIN
> 
> Yep - Mr Kit is now in the know...taking it in his stride seeing as I'm not suffering with contractions or anything :thumbup: I wonder when something else will happen??? :-kClick to expand...

not to dampen your spirits lovely but i lost mine on a tues and didnt produce till the thurs i hope yuours gets moving quicker my contractions started on the wed night:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> DH little sister had a car accident. She skidded on a corner, flipped her car several times and it stopped when it hit a tree. She escaped with minor cuts and bruises. The airbags in the car didn't go off, the paramedics told her she's very very lucky to be alive. They're very close, DH is really freaked out by how close she came to being seriously hurt. I'm so relieved she's okay, dread to think what _could_ have happened.

OMG! How horrendous. She is very lucky, so glad :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I know everybody works differently but I had a good hot bath before and after my show and that seemed to get proper contractions going? Is bebe moving about still?

Yes, hot bath will no doubt be on the list too :thumbup: Baby is very quiet Lissy but I have had some movement. You thinking I should be concerned?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you have a brill trip B 1st class and all whitwooo!!
> 
> Kit i persume you woke mr kit?
> Hope things progress smoothly and quickly for you its so exciting !!
> 
> Hi Trin hope you dont miss all DH birthday HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR TRIN
> 
> Yep - Mr Kit is now in the know...taking it in his stride seeing as I'm not suffering with contractions or anything :thumbup: I wonder when something else will happen??? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> not to dampen your spirits lovely but i lost mine on a tues and didnt produce till the thurs i hope yuours gets moving quicker my contractions started on the wed night:shrug:Click to expand...

I know....I'm just hoping because I'm so overdue that things will progress quickly, but maybe not :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

For those Harry Potter fans, the movie was really good! But I wanted the whole book in the movie! Lol so much detail in the books not enough time in the movies :/


----------



## new mummy2010

essie thats awful hope she is ok poor DH 

yes try a bath kit and some more rasberry leaf stuff maybe|?


----------



## mummyApril

Don't be concerned Kit, they are meant to go lazy when ready to come out! X


----------



## new mummy2010

it probably will do i was only 10 days OD so hopefully yellow is ready to vacate now hehe!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie that is so awful I'm glad she's ok! X


----------



## Essie

Thanks all, DH is pretty shaken up by it. She's a 3 hour drive away as well, so we can't easily nip over and see her but he has spoken to her and she's reassured him she's okay, just feeling very lucky. She's more interested in whether there are any signs of baby arriving!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin sent me a bbm! There's a ghost Hollymonkey too since she said I was online but I haven't been able to get through until now! Haven't read anything yet but just want to say to Kit that I'm thinking of you loads xxxxxxxxI'll try and read the thread but I keep losing the signal on the train!


----------



## Essie

Is anyone elses BnB playing up? It's only this thread though, i can get on other ones okay :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit hasn't posted for a while. Maybe she's in the bath and too shy to bath post like me!!!


----------



## addie25

Good morning ladies 550 am here. So spotted pinkish red orange yesterday on T/p all freaking day and this morning just a drop of brown hopefully it's done :shrug: so the bride walks up to me yesterday at rehearsal dinner and goes " friends for 26 years and I know ur pregnant!" I feel bad not telling her but till I know I'm keeping this prenancy and the baby is 100% healthy I'm keeping my mouth shut. Sooo she continues " you could lie except I know your body and u don't usually have a roundish belly and ur boobs well they r much larger" no true about boobs she Always thinks they are huge I'll post a picture my belly bloated so much yesterday I must have looked 3 months pregnant. My response was " my medicine makes me bloat." then she goes well since I'm the bride I am requesting u wee in a cup" lol noooooo. Then DH brings me his coffee to watch and it makes me feel sick so I gag n she gives me a knowing look. Whatever let people assume a lot of other cousins were asking if I was feeing ok and so on. What is it written on my head!!! Hopefully I will be distracted today and not able to run to the bathroom to check on spotting.How's everyones day. You Say kit is missing????? Maybe it's baby time??!!!


----------



## mummyApril

hayley i def think you will go early i dont know i have a feeling!

i hope Kits bath works! i told Jay and he said 'ah yay' 

how is everyone else today?! im eating crumpets and drinking tea before starting housework!


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv started sending baby emails so he/she can read when there 18 lol

heres 1st one]



Hi Baby Keane.





Its mummy here! Iv decided to set up a email account so i can show you how much i love you! and maybe one day you can have a read! :) 



I shall give you a bit of background..............



At the momment im 23 and your daddy is 27.I am a housing officer for North Kesteven Council and your daddy works for blankney estates as a sprayer driver.We have a dog called Dex.Your going to love him.

We have been trying for a baby for a long time.we met in oct 2007 and after a few weeks of being friends we feel inlove,daddy more to England and we moved intogether August 2008.Married in November 2009. and then moved to Blankney in March 2010.We did this so we can raise our babys safely in the countryside.



Your due date is 14th November 2011.a day before my Birthday!

Im now 23 weeks pregnant and your growing big a strong.The books say you weigh just over a pound and are 11.5inchs long.We dont know wether your a lil boy or Girl.We have chosen not to find out so you can suprise us.we will love you no matter wether your girl or Boy :)



Iv just drunk a banana milkshake and your kicking it about it there haha. Now i need a wee.

Your dad has just been to the autojumble to get some bits for his classic car.Its bright green and im determind that im going to get him to sell it.

I mean look...........(pics)

How embarrasing 



He is sat there staring at cartoons.Watching Avater and munching really loud on honey loops.argh! How annoying! im sure ill be moaning about this when your all grown up.!haha.



Anyway the house wont clean itself so im off to do some housework.Your daddy better help as he will be in trouble



p.s i have sorted ut your room and its all clean,I will decorate and put furniture up when im on maternity leave after 8th September.





I love you.Only 120days until your due date.dont be late ;)



I will keep sending you messages.................





Love you forever and always................



Mummy xxxx


----------



## addie25

Omg that is soooooooooooo sweet :cry: and such a good idea!!!!! I wish my mom did something like that for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Should I pull the emergency alarm on the train? :wohoo:

This is so exciting, must send my DH a text in a mo:happydance: Hope contractions kick in soon Kit :thumbup: and you don't do a Hayley and keep us waiting 2 days!

Holly was conceived in Southend so I also recommend it as fertility/birthing supplement and you might get to see my dad on his funny bike too :thumbup:

Essie sorry about the accident, very scary

If you notice I haven't thanked posts it's only coz my phone is soooo slow, I thank telepathically! Love the bacon rasher Trin :haha:

Train arrives at our destination in 40mins youuuuupeeeeee


----------



## addie25

Oh yea pull it B!!!!!:devil:


----------



## mummyApril

woah hang on did i read correctly that your plug also went Hayley? x


----------



## Sarachka

This is an emergency B pull it!! 

I've texted Jaynie to alert her that Thundercats are possibly GO!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> woah hang on did i read correctly that your plug also went Hayley? x


She's talking about wih Reece. We're all getting hysterical!


----------



## Sarachka

It's mass hysteria on the turtle thread!!!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> This is an emergency B pull it!!
> 
> I've texted Jaynie to alert her that Thundercats are possibly GO!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

It's just started to POUR with rain. This is symbolic of Kit's waters breaking!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Its just started to POUR with rain. This is symbolic of Kit's waters breaking!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit is back online!!


----------



## mummyApril

Lol Sara we are a little excited today I can't contain myself!


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooo :wave:

Me and OH just went for a couple of miles walk....I now have a little bit more of a show but no still no contractions :shrug: Could go on like this for a while I suppose? Time for HOT bath!! :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I have told DH that when we go out later I need to have his phone so I can stay up to date!


----------



## Sarachka

So now what is happening?


----------



## mummyApril

Rain just fell out of the sky out of no where go Kits waters go!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi - got text! I hadn't seen as I haven't been caught up on posts since I went out Friday night :dohh: thanks for texting me :cloud9:

Kit - HOW EXCITING for you :happydance: I do hope that you get your wish of naturally and no induction tomorrow :cloud9: just take it an hour at a time :shrug: these things can go slow for ages and the BAM - li'l yellow :cloud9: need to let you know that if you have tried texting me it hasn't worked :shrug: 

B I know it's a bit late but have a wonderful time, hope your 1 at class journey was just that :thumbup:... I will miss you hope you have got 3G (same for iPhones)! 

Happy birthday Mr Trin! 

Essie sorry about your BP :flower: you seem fine? You're not worried? 

:-k hope y'all are well.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone sorry I missed you. 

I nuv you all :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

I can't bear the suspense lol


----------



## kit_cat

Spotting/show = continuing

Walk = 1

Hot bath = 1

Contractions = 0 :(


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi - got text! I hadn't seen as I haven't been caught up on posts since I went out Friday night :dohh: thanks for texting me :cloud9:
> 
> Essie sorry about your BP :flower: you seem fine? You're not worried?

Thanks Jaynie. Not too worried, they're keeping a close eye on it, just hoping it'll come down a bit. Trying to stay relaxed :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Spotting/show = continuing
> 
> Walk = 1
> 
> Hot bath = 1
> 
> Contractions = 0 :(

Sorry things aren't going quicker Kit, but don't give up hope. Li'l yellow is obviously on his (her?) way, just deciding to take it slowly. You'll be holding your :baby: soon :flower:


----------



## Essie

I'm logging off the laptop now as going to my parents for tea. But I'm keeping OH phone on me so I can keep checking in. I'd kick myself if i missed anything! Good luck Kit :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

O kit it will happen. It IS happening! I'd just call labour ward later on because it might affect treatment tomorrow and I have some friends who don't feel their contractions and you might be that lucky :haha: 

I've had a great day, Adam bought my birthday presents (a lumix digital camera and a bottle of coco mademoiselle and he got us each a scratch cars (we don't do the lottery except payday weekends :haha:) and I won£20 which means we haven't paid for scratch cards or euro millions this week and still got £10 :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> hayley i def think you will go early i dont know i have a feeling!
> 
> i hope Kits bath works! i told Jay and he said 'ah yay'
> 
> how is everyone else today?! im eating crumpets and drinking tea before starting housework!

Thanks i dont :haha: i wish i would i'd like a week on monday please labour goddess!!

Just been swimming felt so heavy and like i was a sinking whale:haha:only managed 20 lengths with lots of breaks :dohh:

Grandma was telling me stories of the olden days when they would drink castor oil:wacko:yacky but it worked a treat apparently to bring on contractions:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Essie I'm crossing everything it comes down:hugs:
Kit today my be the day I hope so I'm thinking of you :hugs:

I am just waiting around for my hair apt now and am sitting by the pool. I saw I sign I though said NO DROWNING and started laughing that they would have a sign like that but when looking again it said no diving. Not eating be4 my hair apt was a bad idea I may be sick :shrug: they guy im waking wih in the wedding looks just like DH from far away everyone was talking about it yesterday lol.


----------



## Sarachka

the whole of the thread is holding its breath now ...


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> the whole of the thread is holding its breath now ...

:wacko::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back. My patient hasn't gone into active labour yet so I'm still waiting for the callout. 

DH did his jump. It looked amazing! Really freaky! Then we had lunch at a restaurant at the stadium and just got home

So excited for you Kit. Things are happening :happydance: If baby comes tomorrow it will be Mandela's birthday :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

This is NOT DH but this is what he did :wacko:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYKVHA48Uj8


----------



## new mummy2010

April have you packed your hosp bag ?


----------



## TrinityMom

Some pics from our day:
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282129_10150321355279880_594719879_9457921_3754574_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267662_10150321351924880_594719879_9457872_7381788_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284178_10150321351369880_594719879_9457863_6188422_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283150_10150321357674880_594719879_9457974_3166712_n.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

woa trin that's insane, he's such a daredevil.


----------



## addie25

Essie I'm crossing everything it comes down:hugs:
Kit today my be the day I hope so I'm thinking of you :hugs:

I am just waiting around for my hair apt now and am sitting by the pool. I saw I sign I though said NO DROWNING and started laughing that they would have a sign like that but when looking again it said no diving. Not eating be4 my hair apt was a bad idea I may be sick :shrug: they guy im waking wih in the wedding looks just like DH from far away everyone was talking about it yesterday lol.


----------



## mummyApril

Not yet Hayley doing it this week at some point though have you? X


----------



## new mummy2010

nope do you think i better? still got ages yet really ...


----------



## mummyApril

Lol I think you should! He could come nx week! X


----------



## kit_cat

'Ello all,

Nothing great to report. Think I've had a couple of isolated contractions but nothing I even needed to breathe through. Still spotting and was overwhelmingly exhausticated earlier - just had to lie down and have a nap which is unusual.

Hope everyone's having nuvly Sundays and thanks all :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kits text and she's in pain :happydance: 

I find these forums hilarious for how far they stray from social norms. I'm glad that my friend is in pain...


----------



## firstbaby25

You're here!!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hayley i def think you will go early i dont know i have a feeling!
> 
> i hope Kits bath works! i told Jay and he said 'ah yay'
> 
> how is everyone else today?! im eating crumpets and drinking tea before starting housework!
> 
> Thanks i dont :haha: i wish i would i'd like a week on monday please labour goddess!!
> 
> Just been swimming felt so heavy and like i was a sinking whale:haha:only managed 20 lengths with lots of breaks :dohh:
> 
> Grandma was telling me stories of the olden days when they would drink castor oil:wacko:yacky but it worked a treat apparently to bring on contractions:thumbup:Click to expand...


Hayley..I very recently read a thread on here regarding using castor oil as a way to bring on labour..indeed it had been recommended to me. The thread was a woman who had first hand experience of the damage that drinking castor oil can do to baby :shock: I'm not saying it's gospel truth but I thought I'd mention it :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> the whole of the thread is holding its breath now ...

:haha:

Best not to...could be a lot of turtle deaths judging by how slowly this is going!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> This is NOT DH but this is what he did :wacko:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYKVHA48Uj8

:shock:

O M G - I just couldn't :nope: He LOCO! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is NOT DH but this is what he did :wacko:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYKVHA48Uj8
> 
> :shock:
> 
> O M G - I just couldn't :nope: He LOCO! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Actually that's probably exactly what you should be doing right now!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> 'Ello all,
> 
> Nothing great to report. Think I've had a couple of isolated contractions but nothing I even needed to breathe through. Still spotting and was overwhelmingly exhausticated earlier - just had to lie down and have a nap which is unusual.
> 
> Hope everyone's having nuvly Sundays and thanks all :hugs:

That's good Kit :thumbup: That's exactly how they start - not painful, just get your attention and irregular :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

KIT!!! SO excited for you!! :happydance:

I hope things start moving along for you and Lil' Yellow gets out here, soon! 

Big hugs!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kits text and she's in pain :happydance:
> 
> I find these forums hilarious for how far they stray from social norms. I'm glad that my friend is in pain...




firstbaby25 said:


> You're here!!!

:haha:

Yep, still here...just wanted to make sure all was well on the text front for later. I know Sezi's works fine too :thumbup:

Thanks you for being glad of my pain :winkwink: It's definitely getting more painful...going to time soon if this keeps up :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Kits text and she's in pain :happydance:
> 
> I find these forums hilarious for how far they stray from social norms. I'm glad that my friend is in pain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> You're here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Yep, still here...just wanted to make sure all was well on the text front for later. I know Sezi's works fine too :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks you for being glad of my pain :winkwink: It's definitely getting more painful...going to time soon if this keeps up :thumbup:Click to expand...

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh, I'm back. Kit... :hugs: Leo woke me up with some serious gymnastics... I like to think he's anxious too. :haha: ....you could have :sex: you know....


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit .... Pain ! How exciting


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! Omg omg omg omg omg :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

SO EXCITING!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/576/576590n7rcx862sm.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit I truly hope this is it. There's no one that deserves, at least get the last wish of natural, thank you :cloud9: :yipee: :yipee: time them and tell us! :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Than you*


----------



## poas

Yes :) I hope this is it for you too :)


----------



## emandi

Kit :flower: lovely, thinking of you :hugs:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's AMAZING here, beautiful coast and really fun campsite, kind of Euro-Butlins :haha: I'VE BEEN ON THE SLIDES LOADS!!! :wohoo: And swam with Holly, and flew my kite just now and broke it again :dohh: Oh and our little house is sooooo cute! AND I HAVE BnB CONNECTION:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> KIT!!! SO excited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope things start moving along for you and Lil' Yellow gets out here, soon!
> 
> Big hugs!!

Me too Luna - thanks doll :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks so much everyone - you're all amazing :hugs: I hope L'il Yellow doesn't keep you all waiting too long now!


----------



## kit_cat

Bethaneeeeeee's on from Brittaneeeeeeeeee :happydance:

Sounds terrific m'love - well jel :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hayley i def think you will go early i dont know i have a feeling!
> 
> i hope Kits bath works! i told Jay and he said 'ah yay'
> 
> how is everyone else today?! im eating crumpets and drinking tea before starting housework!
> 
> Thanks i dont :haha: i wish i would i'd like a week on monday please labour goddess!!
> 
> Just been swimming felt so heavy and like i was a sinking whale:haha:only managed 20 lengths with lots of breaks :dohh:
> 
> Grandma was telling me stories of the olden days when they would drink castor oil:wacko:yacky but it worked a treat apparently to bring on contractions:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hayley..I very recently read a thread on here regarding using castor oil as a way to bring on labour..indeed it had been recommended to me. The thread was a woman who had first hand experience of the damage that drinking castor oil can do to baby :shock: I'm not saying it's gospel truth but I thought I'd mention it :shrug:Click to expand...


Oh no i was'nt going to try it i was just saying she was telling me stories and of her 53 hr labour with my mum:wacko:

Who will txt me? I think sezi has my number in a pm as im going out later and may struggle to get on although i have managed before:winkwink:

Will you keep me informed somebody or i will feel left out:cry:



HollyMonkey said:


> It's AMAZING here, beautiful coast and really fun campsite, kind of Euro-Butlins :haha: I'VE BEEN ON THE SLIDES LOADS!!! :wohoo: And swam with Holly, and flew my kite just now and broke it again :dohh: Oh and our little house is sooooo cute! AND I HAVE BnB CONNECTION:happydance:

:happydance:yay you can check in !!! Glad you can would be sad if not and im happy trin can uplaod your photos of wee sticks:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im guessing sometime in the early hours now Kit
(but my last guess was pants)


----------



## LunaLady

Beffany - sounds like soooooo much fun!!! WELL JEL!! :brat:


----------



## Sarachka

hungryyyyyyyyy. What's for dinner everyone?


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka...will you txt me pleaseeee

paprika chicken and pot wedges!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just got them to make an emergency announcement over the campsite tannoy about Kit's pain. With translations in French English Dutch Italian and Spanish :thumbup: Everyone's running around boiling water and fetching towels :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley i will bb you if youre not on! Kit this is sooo cool so glad things have started moving and you can do it naturally! 

Bethany sooo jel of your hol! hope youre having loads of fun!


----------



## mummyApril

look at all us turtles sitting in here waiting lol


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i told Angel that you were going into labour and she said she is going to say a prayer so youre not in too much pain and it all goes nicely for you lol bless


----------



## Essie

:happydance: yay Kits in pain! So exciting :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

what is wrong with bnb today soo annoying!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> hungryyyyyyyyy. What's for dinner everyone?

Pizza with avo and mushroom in honour of DH's birthday :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Going sea kayaking on wednesday! And clubbing wednesday night :haha: James Brown funky night :dance: Holly needs food soon, probably be a tin of ravioli tonight :shrug: Kit if I can't back to you from our maisonnette then you know you're filling my thoughts, and all you other turtles, I nuv you all millions:hugs: oops a handsome waitor has just given me another glass of Breton kir made with cider, there goes my 2ww :blush: 

Massive :hug: all xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Another pic :blush:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269174_10150321451449880_594719879_9459769_603586_n.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

even kmteehoo is here

Thanks April


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I just got them to make an emergency announcement over the campsite tannoy about Kit's pain. With translations in French English Dutch Italian and Spanish :thumbup: Everyone's running around boiling water and fetching towels :wohoo:

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit i told Angel that you were going into labour and she said she is going to say a prayer so youre not in too much pain and it all goes nicely for you lol bless

:cry: 

:kiss: for your darling daughter - she's so lovely :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im off out will try catch up when i can

Good luck Kit hope your off to hosp in a couple of hours or so !!!!


----------



## poas

How close are contractions now Cat?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:
 

> How close are contractions now Cat?

Well, bearing in mind I can function through these contractions..y'know talk etc, they are coming 4 minutes apart and last approximately 50 seconds. If they were the real deal I wouldn't be able to talk through them would I? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> How close are contractions now Cat?
> 
> Well, bearing in mind I can function through these contractions..y'know talk etc, they are coming 4 minutes apart and last approximately 50 seconds. If they were the real deal I wouldn't be able to talk through them would I? :shrug:Click to expand...

Um... kit.... can you please call L&D?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> How close are contractions now Cat?
> 
> Well, bearing in mind I can function through these contractions..y'know talk etc, they are coming 4 minutes apart and last approximately 50 seconds. If they were the real deal I wouldn't be able to talk through them would I? :shrug:Click to expand...

That's a good length! Any chance you could reach your cervix?? Wash your henad well and try see what's going on up there


----------



## poas

I second Molly, I was TOLD i wouldn't be able to do those things, in fact I walked into labour ward and they wanted to send me away-I demanded they check me and I was 5cm dilated....everyone is different but I would call midwife at very least x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Ahh, I'm back. Kit... :hugs: Leo woke me up with some serious gymnastics... I like to think he's anxious too. :haha: ....you could have :sex: you know....

Molly...you ok? The swelling any better after some rest?


----------



## TrinityMom

May be worthwhile making a trip to labour ward to have a ctg and possibly a pv:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> How close are contractions now Cat?
> 
> Well, bearing in mind I can function through these contractions..y'know talk etc, they are coming 4 minutes apart and last approximately 50 seconds. If they were the real deal I wouldn't be able to talk through them would I? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Um... kit.... can you please call L&D?Click to expand...

Really???? But I'm not on my hands and knees screaming??? :shrug:



TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> How close are contractions now Cat?
> 
> Well, bearing in mind I can function through these contractions..y'know talk etc, they are coming 4 minutes apart and last approximately 50 seconds. If they were the real deal I wouldn't be able to talk through them would I? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good length! Any chance you could reach your cervix?? Wash your henad well and try see what's going on up thereClick to expand...

I doubt it but might give it a try..cervix is posterior though so difficult :shrug:



poas said:


> I second Molly, I was TOLD i wouldn't be able to do those things, in fact I walked into labour ward and they wanted to send me away-I demanded they check me and I was 5cm dilated....everyone is different but I would call midwife at very least x

Ok, I'll call...OH is twitching as we speak :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I'm back. Kit... :hugs: Leo woke me up with some serious gymnastics... I like to think he's anxious too. :haha: ....you could have :sex: you know....
> 
> Molly...you ok? The swelling any better after some rest?Click to expand...

Swelling all but vanished in the night... feet are slightly pudgy still but... :shrug: Thanks for asking... now are you ready for a baby??


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit, you don't have to be on your knees screaming. This is one of my moms at 9cm. Baby was born 20 min later (Now I'm not saying you are at 9cm but at least you'd know and not stay awake the whole night if you are 1cm and if you are further along, you will have the people you need there)

https://drmom.co.za/images/stories/Tarynspics/alexjarvie2.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> May be worthwhile making a trip to labour ward to have a ctg and possibly a pv:shrug:

...and maybe an opq and an xyz? :haha:

Translate sil vous plait?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> May be worthwhile making a trip to labour ward to have a ctg and possibly a pv:shrug:
> 
> ...and maybe an opq and an xyz? :haha:
> 
> Translate sil vous plait?Click to expand...

Sorry :blush:

Ctg is when they monitor heart rate and contractions
PV is an internal


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> May be worthwhile making a trip to labour ward to have a ctg and possibly a pv:shrug:
> 
> ...and maybe an opq and an xyz? :haha:
> 
> Translate sil vous plait?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :blush:
> 
> Ctg is when they monitor heart rate and contractions
> PV is an internalClick to expand...

Ok..I just phoned the labour ward and someone will phone me back - they're very busy :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> How close are contractions now Cat?
> 
> Well, bearing in mind I can function through these contractions..y'know talk etc, they are coming 4 minutes apart and last approximately 50 seconds. If they were the real deal I wouldn't be able to talk through them would I? :shrug:Click to expand...

You sure would I could with Faye :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> How close are contractions now Cat?
> 
> Well, bearing in mind I can function through these contractions..y'know talk etc, they are coming 4 minutes apart and last approximately 50 seconds. If they were the real deal I wouldn't be able to talk through them would I? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You sure would I could with Faye :)Click to expand...

:-k


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit ! 4 mins...... So exciting x


----------



## mummyApril

4 minutes is so exciting! i was on my phone checking in but i had to sign on laptop phones too slow to type excitably! lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! I'm a wreck! Have your baby nowwwwwwww! The suspense is unbearable!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh kit ! 4 mins...... So exciting x

Thanks Crunchster :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The boys and dh are all eagerly awaiting being Uncles here :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, MW phoned me back - she thinks it's too early for me to go in on account that the contractions are bearable and they only last 50 seconds.

I've had all the usual advice and when to contact again. We'll see how things go. Only little movements from baby but she said that was ok as Li'l Yellow must now be properly in position.

Guru turtles...what say you??


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Guru turtles...what say you??

Reach in there and pull him out!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Guru turtles...what say you??
> 
> Reach in there and pull him out!!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This seems rather pathetic to say in the light of the biggest Turtle thread event ever about to take place but our gompa gomp house is sooooo cooooool! Little shutters and blinds and cuteness everywhere, and the sea just yonder. Wild windy day. Oh Kit I'm all nervous and excited. May I say I nuv you again :hugs: :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka's right Kit! And use a sink plunger if necessary :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nuv you more than ham Kit :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit I'm very excited for you, going to have my phone on loud all night :happydance: it's defo happening just a case of when now. I'm having my phone on loud all night :yipee: 

Sezi I had a Chinese and it was everything I wanted we found a nice one that's reasonable too :thumbup: so I had chicken & sweetcorn soup, duck pancakes, beef chilli Kung po :cloud9:. Adam decided he needed to own all of the Rambo films before but we couldn't find a box set. Ended up with Rambo 1, rocky box set, the fox and the hound, alien/predators box set :lol:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I nuv you more than ham Kit :hugs:

...more than mini marshmallows in my cocoa (or cinnamon) :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Every 4 minutes :happydance: so exciting!


----------



## Mollykins

So its been dumping rain here all morning so I've taken liberty of being a lazy old lump but got up and a few things and now swelling is back WITH nausea. Ugh. 

Kit, I went in at 9 days overdue, 4 cm dilate, 80% effaced, and contraction 7 mins apart.... they sent me home...I was in "false labour". :saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho look at me power posting as i cook ravioli from a tin for us all on my dinky stove :haha: And you thought you'd got rid of me :rofl: Holly was out like a light, she's a wild one though, up at 5 and hardly slept all day and was still dancing at 7pm in the camp bar. As in campsite not gay bar. How are your lesbian friends Trin? Haven't heard from them for a while :shrug: Shall we make polite conversation while Kit has her baby?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kung poo


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I nuv you more than ham Kit :hugs:
> 
> ...more than mini marshmallows in my cocoa (or cinnamon) :winkwink:Click to expand...

...more than chocolate :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I nuv you more than ham Kit :hugs:
> 
> ...more than mini marshmallows in my cocoa (or cinnamon) :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> ...more than chocolate :friends:Click to expand...

...more than coffee...


----------



## Mollykins

Oh oh oh! I have checked the mail in days and now OH did for me and :dance: :happydance:

I has turtle mail from SA! And my word Trin... you have fabbo hand writing!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ho ho ho look at me power posting as i cook ravioli from a tin for us all on my dinky stove :haha: And you thought you'd got rid of me :rofl: Holly was out like a light, she's a wild one though, up at 5 and hardly slept all day and was still dancing at 7pm in the camp bar. As in campsite not gay bar. How are your lesbian friends Trin? Haven't heard from them for a while :shrug: Shall we make polite conversation while Kit has her baby?

I think polite conversation is just what the midwife ordered 

I saw them today at DH's lunch. My bff's girlfriend was getting rather drunk (she had 3 pints) and was being mean :nope: but we ignored her as much as possible (she's very loud)

Yesterday we had a family lunch and dh's godmother was there with her husband who does loads of drugs. He's very intellectual and dry and he was telling dh's younger brother who is 14 very inapropriately rude joke and stories :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Kit, you don't have to be on your knees screaming. This is one of my moms at 9cm. Baby was born 20 min later (Now I'm not saying you are at 9cm but at least you'd know and not stay awake the whole night if you are 1cm and if you are further along, you will have the people you need there)
> 
> https://drmom.co.za/images/stories/Tarynspics/alexjarvie2.jpg

Gosh I hope I can look as serenne as that 20 mins before actually birthing I bet its because your there Trin I have this vision of you been a peaceful harmonious angel who keeps the calmness and serenity at the right level ,I want you at my birth on my BBM helping me to look like that!

Sezi txt me yay kit all looking good I would try get some zzzz's in lovely you may need them in a few hours


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Kung poo

:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I think try get some sleep Kit and you will wake up in full-blown-no-doubt-about-it-active-labour :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I nuv you more than ham Kit :hugs:
> 
> ...more than mini marshmallows in my cocoa (or cinnamon) :winkwink:Click to expand...

ok i have to have this now!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit i'd also be tempted to sleep.

B glad you are enjoying ya self... H bless her, love the tired excitement they get. 

Bnb is ok on my phone just can't see the smileys. :shrug:

And I love you all more than cold beer on a summers day :cloud9: 

Sezi what you decided on for dinner? 

Hope you're all well... 

:hi: crunch :hi: Molly :hi: hayles how's your Sunday's? Trin you have had THE most exciting day... Jumping, nice food AND turtle babies!


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you thank you thank you Trin! And Mr Trin! I nuv it all! I post as soon as I can get my lappy up. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit i'd also be tempted to sleep.
> 
> B glad you are enjoying ya self... H bless her, love the tired excitement they get.
> 
> Bnb is ok on my phone just can't see the smileys. :shrug:
> 
> And I love you all more than cold beer on a summers day :cloud9:
> 
> Sezi what you decided on for dinner?
> 
> Hope you're all well...
> 
> :hi: crunch :hi: Molly :hi: hayles how's your Sunday's? Trin you have had THE most exciting day... Jumping, nice food AND turtle babies!

Well we're SERIOUSLY low on food in my household so I did veg fried rice with random veg from the freezer. Turned out nice and filling though so can't complain.

I'm attending the lady from work's funder tomorrow :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, it's been a long day. Really happy here with my funny patchwork family of big French feet and Little English Monkeys :hugs: Good luck Kitty :thumbup: Can't wait until the morning! Xxx


----------



## mummyApril

oooh i wonder whats happening now....


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Thank you thank you thank you Trin! And Mr Trin! I nuv it all! I post as soon as I can get my lappy up. :hugs:

Pleasure sweetie :hugs: Glad you like it (and my writing :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Really exhaustiicated :sleep:

Sleep tight everyone (except Lil Yellow)

xxx
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

do you think I should text kit for updates?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you Trin! And Mr Trin! I nuv it all! I post as soon as I can get my lappy up. :hugs:
> 
> Pleasure sweetie :hugs: Glad you like it (and my writing :haha:)Click to expand...

My OH is quite impressed with the turtle too.:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> do you think I should text kit for updates?

She seemed quite concerned about not texting anyone this morning so early and bothering anyone. Maybe if you text her and let know you would like updates no matter what the time?


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin. Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I nuv you more than ham Kit :hugs:

hey thats my line !!!!


hi all, molly I never seem to catch you online xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

yes Sara! i wont be able to sleep!


----------



## mummyApril

heya crunch hows you be? x


----------



## Mollykins

Hey Crunchie my lovely. Yes, I feel as though u miss many of you since I'm mainly on my phone now. How are you feeling?


----------



## poas

Molly, seeing as how we seem to have suffered a ot of the same probs at same time I wanted to ask-do you ever get like a tightening right at the top of your bump? Sort of like you need to burp, but don't? I keep getting it and my tum goes quite tight?


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Molly, seeing as how we seem to have suffered a ot of the same probs at same time I wanted to ask-do you ever get like a tightening right at the top of your bump? Sort of like you need to burp, but don't? I keep getting it and my tum goes quite tight?

The only tightening I seem to get at the top is when i get my bh contractions... :-k that's not very helpful is it? :/


----------



## poas

Maybe that's what it is then? I didn't have them with Harri at all, so I wouldn't really know......I sound stupid eh?


----------



## Crunchie

hey april.... I am good !!! 

Molly, I only seem to get on the laptop at the weekend....and its not the same on the phone is it my love xxxx I always look forward to your bump pic update


----------



## poas

Hey Crunch :) how are you? Are you getting these tightenings?


----------



## new mummy2010

Anymore news?

I'm trying to stay on but signal for phone is hit + miss 

I'm munching pineapple yummo!!

Hey essie has gone quiet wonder if we are in for a double birth?edit I see you essie there was me getting my hopes up!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Major kit update!!

She is in the delivery room

Her waters have broken!

There was meconium in it so she's on a monitor

Says labour "progressing well"

I think MY waters have just broke with excitement!!


----------



## Essie

I'm here Hayley, have laptop on lurking for news of Kit. But no updates must be a positive thing, she must be too busy having her baby to post :thumbup:

Edit: Just seen Sarachkas post :happydance: Go Kit! She's finally going to meet li'l yellow :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Someone bbm Bethaney!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Here I was about to say that I told kit earlier she was to text me no matter what but my god I'm not even annoyed! I hope she & bebe are ok. Turtles send strength to kit!!

TURTLES UNITE... 

I'm so so so so excited.


----------



## Sarachka

I am sending kit my turtle power

I am sending kit my turtle power

I am sending kit my turtle power

I am sending kit my turtle power

I am sending kit my turtle power

I am sending kit my turtle power


----------



## Sarachka

This is fucking insanity!!


----------



## mummyApril

So is it normal not to have baby kick but digging into me n moving only? I get about 1 kick a day? I just read they should still be kicking....


----------



## mummyApril

Omg just saw update!!!!! Yay go Kit go kit wow that has progressed fast! Sooooooo exciting I'm not goin to sleep I kno it!


----------



## Sarachka

I've texts Hayley so she knows the score!


----------



## firstbaby25

In B's absence we need to chant 'Kit has a big fat juicy Ginny' :muscle: smiley :lol:


----------



## Sarachka

Jesus i can't take it


----------



## Crunchie

oh my god, that was quick form "they are not lasting long enough " to being in the delivery room !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

I bbm'd B but april prob already has too !!


----------



## Crunchie

I don't really get any tightenings....but I did when I went onto iron tablets.... I have stopped now.......are you taking iron lissy ???


----------



## Essie

DH has just asked if I plan to stay up all night for news of Kits :baby: :blush: Well it's far too exciting to sleep!


----------



## firstbaby25

I think a vigil of some sort is in order too :haha: it is far too exciting but will we really really know when it's time? We could be here til kit gets a chance or she could be in labour for ages. It's too much for a :fool: like me to take!! 

April I'm a believer of anything goes in pregnancy an that you know what's out of sorts for you you know why I mean? But then, I don't suppose i'd be any different!! 

I'm actually tense with excitement. If kit has :yellow: tonight s/he will share a birthday with my favourite aunt :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Yup bbd B shall I bb Trin has anyone contacted Trin? X


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah april bbm her


----------



## Sarachka

Shit I forgot newbies real name! I'll facebook her bc it might pop up on her phone


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm newbie's friend I'll do it :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I messaged her as I dunno I her friends know shes on a ttc forum :thumbup: 

Adams now making me watch Rambo!


----------



## Mollykins

Omg!


----------



## Sarachka

OMG imagine the title 21 BFPs and 1 BEBE!!!!


----------



## poas

This is so strange, being so excited for someone who I've never met! I hope all goes smoothly now :) 
Crunch, I started iron yday, but have been getting these for week or so?


----------



## Essie

I see kmteehoo is as excited as the rest of us!


----------



## firstbaby25

And she's saving that post too essie :haha: for when we get the first turtle bebe :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Have to switch the laptop off, but will log on with my lurkberry to keep up to date. Sending Kit lots of turtle vibes, hope yellow is here soon.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> And she's saving that post too essie :haha: for when we get the first turtle bebe :cloud9:

Yep :thumbup: She better start deciding what she's going to say, won't be long now!


----------



## mummyApril

Trin sends love to Kit, she's also on her way to her birth! And the meconium is probably because Kit overdue x


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'm here! :happydance: thanks for letting me know Jaynie and Sarah! :hugs: I've been painting alphabet blocks all day for my cousin's baby shower next month :dohh:

I am so excited!! :wohoo: what's the latest?


----------



## firstbaby25

O newbie :hi: so glad you could :fool: and freak with us about Kit! 

Essie night night get some rest :hugs: hopefully tomorrow when we all wake there will photos and everything! Or not :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

I wonder how dilated Kit is now!?


----------



## LunaLady

YAY! So exciting. I have been out running errands with DH for, oh, four hours now - but I've tried to stay caught up and I did see that her waters broke and she's in the labour ward!! :dance:

I can't wait to hear the next update! *Sara, you better stay up all night and give us updates from Kit!!* :haha:

I feel lucky that I'm in the US and it's only just 3pm here so I've got lots of hours of daylight to wait for Kit's Lil Yellow :smug:


----------



## poas

I have to sleep now, OH has just snapped at me as he has to be up at four...oops!


----------



## newbie_ttc

u and sarah are so clever! I would have never known had i not checked my phone and saw the 2 fb notifications on my phone! thank u so much for thinking of me!! and no, i haven't told anyone that I'm on a ttc forum yet. :haha: my fb friends will probably assume i know u guys from work :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm prolonging going to bed, Jay is running me a bath :)


----------



## mummyApril

I have put on almost 2 stone this pregnancy eekk! Bloody mars bars! Its all water all water its fine lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

April :haha: I'm stalling the inevitable plus ads is actually making me watch Rambo :haha: I hope it's in the next 50 mins. :sleep: well Lissy nightnight. Xx


----------



## mummyApril

If I can make it til 2am to watch HP I'm sure I can keep my eyes open extra long tonight lol


----------



## Mollykins

I wish I knew what was happening!


----------



## Mollykins

Hi everyone :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly...

April I guess, but but I have to go to work tomorrow :sad2: c'mon yellow!! Hurry uuup.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka's gone too! I might have to text her as I go to bed and just check you know, for our sanity :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Yh I have school run tomoro but I'm sure I can sneak a nap in! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## mummyApril

How are you doing Molly?


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## firstbaby25

It's funny because on my phone I just see blue squares where icons/smileys should be! I text sezi, the suspense was killing but no reply :shrug: perhaps she's up to her usual with Charles :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

I reckon were at 9 cms :)


----------



## LunaLady

OoooI i want to know how Kit is doing! The suspense is killing me! I want to know if it is :pink: or :blue:!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Me too and sezi still not back to me. I have to get some :sleep: now... It becones me, I have to work tomorrow... Xx


----------



## LunaLady

I hope Kit and bebe are doing well! I hope everything is going smoothly and Kit gets her natural birth :)


----------



## Mollykins

So impatient! I nuv you Kit. Hope all is well. :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey molly I see you!!

So do we have a turtle bebe from kitty yet let's see ....???


----------



## new mummy2010

lol we are early birds no news??


----------



## Mollykins

Haven't heard anything yet....


----------



## new mummy2010

right jaynie re text sezi she must know something......?


----------



## mummyApril

Iv only just been able to get on bnb stupid server do they not know what is going on!? I haven't heard anything yet, oooh I do hope she had a lovely natural birth


----------



## new mummy2010

essie do you have bbm?


----------



## new mummy2010

i have had to bring lappy in bedroom when OH has gone work i couldnt get on on my phone, now the flippin dog thinks its brekkie time dohhh


----------



## LunaLady

OMG I've been in absolute pain because I haven't been able to check BnB for HOURS!! The stupid site has been down. :growlmad:

I see there's no new news. I hope she has her baby in her arms! :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

anyone chatty think i may go back to zzzzz for a couple of hours


----------



## new mummy2010

hi luna no no news is good news hopefully they are all snuggled up snoozing


----------



## new mummy2010

bbl im still slepy bbm or txt me if any news flashes happen stil tired from my 4.15 am start at the sales saturday


----------



## Mollykins

Server was down for ages. Ugh. Oh I hope everything is okay.


----------



## LunaLady

I'm getting ready for bed, now... I'm going to have my phone by the bedside and check for updates each time I get up to pee!


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Luna, I'm about to do the same.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks trin hayley and april for your bbms!

Big hugs and kisses Kit, can't wait hear from you, hope it was all swift and painless

:hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

I haven't heard anything. Slept really lightly all night lol!!


----------



## Essie

Can't wait for news.


----------



## Sarachka

I'll Put the coffee on for all of us. We're gonna need it


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going for a swim, holiday dream, early morning swim! And it will give me something to do waiting for Kit's news...!!


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh morning ladies !!! Think I will have to call in sick.... Who cam work at times
Like this !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

It's a GIRL!!!


Hi jaynie and sezi. I've only gone and had a baby. The newest turtle was born at 5am weighing 8lbs 1oz. Little cara janie Thomson is the most beautiful thing me and her daddy have ever seen. I'll catch up with details soon. X


----------



## Sarachka

Omg I'm crying


----------



## firstbaby25

Kits had a :girl:, 8lb 1oz, 5am :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi - forever beating me to it - isn't it awesome?!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh wow !!!!! So amazing ...... A girl ! Her dh was right xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

:cry: Yay! Congratulations Kit my love. :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

I also had worse sleep ever.. I was up when you text sez and then on/off all night! Waiting... X


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh I just woke up dh to tell him
..... He did look pleased lol ....


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry Jaynie! But you got the middle name! Unless she made a typo and meant Cara Janie Sezi Thomson ?


----------



## Sarachka

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: we all have a turtle neice!!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly say something! I'm worried you've gone into shock!!


----------



## Sarachka

Wow jaynie I thought I'd texted you back straight away! Sleep time lapses are funny


----------



## Essie

:cloud9: Oh I'm so happy for her, bet she's a gorgeous little girl! Thanks for the update Jaynie and Sezi.


----------



## firstbaby25

Well yes i'm in:shock: and of course with that that too boot i'm pretty muchgodmother :smug: :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

God how am I supposed to work on a morning like this??!!


----------



## mummyApril

Ahhh omg Kit has a baby! A little girl! This is a very happy day! I bet she's beautiful! Bnb wasn't working all night and I only managed to get on just after 5am coincidence? Ahh I hope they are both doing well :) 
Told her it was a girl lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Did any of us sleep all night? I know I didn't! 2 hrs bnb was shut down for and I thought I'd have a panic attack lol! X


----------



## mummyApril

Ahhh 21 BFPs and 1 turtle baby soo emotional!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Did any of us sleep all night? I know I didn't! 2 hrs bnb was shut down for and I thought I'd have a panic attack lol! X

I had my phone by the bed and checked each time i got up to pee.


----------



## mummyApril

Lol I just couldn't sleep I woke just after 2 and there was no news and then between 3 and 5 I was awake at least 5 times but bnb wasn't working so I had the laptop n phone tryin to get on lol! Then I got on just after 5 but nothin went back to sleep at 6 and saw the news just after 7! I feel like IV been in labour all night lol!


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh yey missed this update :yipee: congratsx


----------



## poas

Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

April can u bbm Holly?


----------



## Sarachka

To recap for those who haven't read back:
*It's a GIRL for Kit!!

Cara Janie arrived weighing 8 lbs 1 oz at 5 am. 

Kit is completely in love!

None of the turtles slept all night!!

*


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Omg I'm crying


I must say i did too when i read your text:cry:





Sarachka said:


> :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: we all have a turtle neice!!

Thats what it totally feels like:happydance:its a very strange happy feeling:happydance:

Now its Essies turn come on Essie your up next!!!
Anypains to report today?


CONGRATULATIONS KIT AND MR KIT AND WELCOME BABY CARA JANIE:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Amazing news! Kit, big congratulation on your little pink bundle of joy :hugs:.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Have already bbmd holly and trin :) 
X


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Now its Essies turn come on Essie your up next!!!
> Anypains to report today?

One. One pain in the middle of the night. Stronger than any of the niggles I've had before, but since it was one isolated pain I don't think it really counts for much. My SIL was wrong on her prediction of the 15th, my brother is predicting today :shrug:

Maybe the excitment from Kits little girl being born will flood me with happy hormones and get my baby going :haha:


----------



## poas

Essie I think you know what you have to do......get to the beach!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

so whats everyone upto today?
The weather is horrid here wet,windy and dull.
Some of my cupboards are going in today yipee!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Now its Essies turn come on Essie your up next!!!
> Anypains to report today?
> 
> One. One pain in the middle of the night. Stronger than any of the niggles I've had before, but since it was one isolated pain I don't think it really counts for much. My SIL was wrong on her prediction of the 15th, my brother is predicting today :shrug:
> 
> Maybe the excitment from Kits little girl being born will flood me with happy hormones and get my baby going :haha:Click to expand...

Im having some splendid BH's and i feel like he may wave out of my fufu anytime :haha:
im totally prepared and counting on him being late though:wacko:

Yes you need a wet blustery day out full of happiness:winkwink:


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Essie I think you know what you have to do......get to the beach!!!!!!

Luckily I only live 20 minutes drive from the beach, and it's miserable weather :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

We've got wet, windy weather here too. I'm doing some housework, got the urge to get things organised. Then I'm going to ask DH if he wants to go and walk the dog somewhere after work.


----------



## HollyMonkey

In Size 10 Fluorescent Pink- CONGRATULATIONS KIT AND MR.KIT!!!

I'm blubbing here! Honestly I never blubbed like this for my sister's kids or other friends but we've shared every day of Kit's baby, all those fruits we've celebrated and criticised on her ticker! And ultimately it's so much more than a watermelon- she's my 3rd niece and first Turtle Niece. I think I might pass out. And Video Killed the Radio Star is blurting out across the campsite bar, I will forever hear it as my song for Kit's news :happydance: And Kit I saw in 3D so I know it's real! Oh my oh my I want to hug you all for real too :cry:

Holly is very happy, is Cara her Turtle cousin? Not very good at family trees :dohh:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> In Size 10 Flourescent Pink- CONGRATULATIONS KIT AND MR.KIT!!!
> 
> I'm blubbing here! Honestly I never blubbed like this for my sister's kids or other friends but we've shared every day of Kit's baby, all those fruits we've celebrated and criticised on her ticker! And ultimately it's so much more than a watermelon- she's my 3rd niece and first Turtle Niece. I think I might pass out. And Video Killed the Radio Star is blurting out across the campsite bar, I will forever hear it as my song for Kit's news :happydance: And Kit I saw in 3D so I know it's real! Oh my oh my I want to hug you all for real too :cry:
> 
> Holly is very happy, is Cara her Turtle cousin? Not very good at family trees :dohh:

Yes I think Cara is Hollys turtle cousin :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wanna party now with all of you! I am filled with love and emotion and wonder at the beauty of life and friendship! :friends: Have they double checked about it being a girl :haha: I was soooooooo sure it was a boy! Oh no Kit's going to make me eat more chunky knit bobble hats :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

AWwww what an emotional day i have shed some tears when Sezi text me its been so lovely sharing all this with you girls and we will all have our babies and be a big extended turtle family.....blub......blub tears on the laptop oops!

Well i must do a little ironing Essie then im having a bubbly bath (as i cant have a glass of bubbly hehe)
My mum is picking me up at 11 to go to town and then to pick up her moses basket she has had recovered in cow moo print toooo cute!
Sent OH a text about the BH he got all excited bless they are very frequent but its practise time i guess, he wanted to come home lol bless but he cant as he is in charge on his own this week as his SD is away at the caravan in snowdon i cant birth this week im not allowed\!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to make cara the best card ever!!


----------



## new mummy2010

B whats the weather like lovely?
Im sure you will whizz down those slides with a super sonic smile today!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to make cara the best card ever!!

Thats a sweet thought an im sure it will bne gorge like all your creations:thumbup:

Little spy must of popped now:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Weather here is miserable. I'm at lisa's funeral later on. Lots of tissues needed. 

Sadness aside, today is such a lovely day For us turtles. We are all such goOd friends and I can't wait for us to follow EVERY birth, including us stragglers. Y'all will be totally bored by the time it's my turn, but I'll get there. I just keep thinking how wonderful our friendship is. We're covering the globe and we're all there for each other. I didn't text any of my 'real life' friends but I texted jaynie Hayley and kit. You all are so special to me. Ok Sarah shut up now. AF is imminant I'm emotional and hungry lol.


----------



## Sarachka

Another text from kit:

Thanks very much. none more surprised than us that its a girl. she's beautiful! lots of tired turtle today lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Ah you guys! Making me well up again! Indeed Holly has a turtle cousin! I already love being a turtle auntie! It is amazing how we have all travelled together with Kit, you guys are better than real life friends, you've never let me down :) we will have so many more days like today all of us will have our babies and well all be turtle aunties and our babies will all be turtle cousins! I nuv you all xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Send her my love please Sara x


----------



## Essie

I just went back and read the beginning of the thread where Kit got her BFP. I can't believe she's now holding her daughter :cry: She's going to be such a wonderful mummy.

And I agree Hayley, Littlespy must've popped by now. If she hasn't I'm sure she said she was being induced today, so we should have 2 turtles babies very soon (if not already).


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley it's quite grey and cold but meant to improve by Thursday :thumbup:

But indoor heated pool just fab and had it all to myself this morning, did 10 lengths of each stroke, crawl, butterfly, breaststroke and backcrawl, then went and got Holly (Cara's cousin:aww:) and we still had it all to ourselves and played kicky kicky and sploshy sploshy. 

Then we went on bouncy castles which Holly was scared of and then to the mini club which she LOVED! Basically a caravan full of baby toys (Ikea ones mainly :haha:) including a baby kitchen and plasic shopping trolley and gompagomp house and train sets etc etc...she loved it there! Just had lunch and she's flaked out!

I'm going to have a nap too, then rugged cliff walk this afternoon and live band this evening :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Catch you later my Auntie friends :friends:


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds so lovely Holly!! So jealous!


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> to recap for those who haven't read back:
> *it's a girl for kit!!
> 
> Cara janie arrived weighing 8 lbs 1 oz at 5 am.
> 
> Kit is completely in love!
> 
> None of the turtles slept all night!!
> 
> *

omg the one night i am not on someone has a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg kit a girlllllllllllllllll what a beautiful name cara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited rt now!!!!!! I have to go back and see what happened last night. Any pictures yet!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> sarachka said:
> 
> 
> to recap for those who haven't read back:
> *it's a girl for kit!!
> 
> Cara janie arrived weighing 8 lbs 1 oz at 5 am.
> 
> Kit is completely in love!
> 
> None of the turtles slept all night!!
> 
> *
> 
> omg the one night i am not on someone has a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg kit a girlllllllllllllllll what a beautiful name cara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited rt now!!!!!! I have to go back and see what happened last night. Any pictures yet!!!!!!Click to expand...


*ahhhhhhhhh i definitly dont have time to be on baby and bump im meant to be packing cos we are going away for 3 days but i had to come and see if kit has had a baby! and she has!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS HOW BLOODY LOVELY! did she go into labour naturally then????? 
*


----------



## babyhopes2010

my baby nursery furniture has arrived:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Yup Kit went in naturally yesterday, yesterday afternoon she was 4 minutes apart lasting 50 seconds and then nx thing we know she's tx Sezi and she's in delivery room with her waters broken! :) it was very hectic on the thread all day and night and none of us got any sleep haha x


----------



## mummyApril

Iv just had my nap and caught up with my sleep, now for lunch and housework :)


----------



## cassie04

*eeek i just went back and read all your posts from when kit started getting contractions! hahaha and i was laughing all the way at you all getting so excited and i was getting all excited waiting to find the post to say she had a girl or a boy! hahah! awwww how amazing!

Hope all you other turtles are having a wonderful day!*


----------



## addie25

What page is the contractions on??


----------



## Essie

Kit giving birth has made me so emotional. Sitting sobbing my eyes out at a film on Sky :cry: I'm so on :cloud9: for her and Mr Kit.


----------



## addie25

MR KIT LOL. I know I am so upset I missed all of this last night!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

OMG! A girl?!? :shock: My dream was right! I thought for sure she was having a boy, but remember that dream I had about her posting pics of a baby girl on the thread? :haha: I can't wait to hear her labor story and see sweet little Cara's face. 

How are u girls today? Anyone come down from :cloud9: yet?


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie - I haven't I keep checking here for photos 

I want to know if I influenced the Janie in the middle :cloud9: i'll give Kit today to come back down to earth and then I must know! 

It's just so exciting, I am a bit jealous of just how :cloud9: :yipee: Kit must be right now, but as you have all said i'll get one and we'll all be there for each other and that's also exciting :hugs: 

Have great days one and all and KIT post some lovely photos! I think if she had a epidural she'll be in hossy til tomorrow (at least). I just wanna see my god daughter :haha:.


----------



## addie25

Sitting on pins and needles here ladies. Doctor should call again today to say how its going. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had just gotten my make up done for the wedding I was in and I went to the bathroom. On the T/P was RED blood and more than I have had. I freaked out started crying but I didn't want the bride to know bc it's HER day. I was so scared I would m/c at her wedding. I called DH and he didn't answer so I told 2 of my cousins what was going on even tho I didn't want people to know I was pregnant just because I was freaking out. I did a great job putting on a happy face during that period but my friend (the bride) knew something was off with me and asked a few times if I was ok. I mean after 26 years of friendship we know each other well. I had just little spotting after that and had a great time taking pictures and with the other people in the wedding and DH when we were finally at reception. I am glad I was able to enjoy it and not let the worry consume me. But now I wait!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I know like a few people on here and just about 4 more people than the turtles - that i met at first and Kit has her baby on the same day as another girl that I know. One boy, one girl! I just can't believe it :haha: such a good day for babies... X


----------



## LunaLady

Congratulations to Kit and Mr Kit on your baby GIRL!!! :dance:

OMG I could kill my phone. Anyone US girls have TMobile?!?! What crap!

I did wake at 3am to pee and read the wonderful news! My phone had enough data service to allow me to do that, at least. I did try to post at 3am, at 4:30am and again at 5:30am and my service kept dropping saying the page couldn't load because of low data service. I WAS PEEVED!!! :growlmad:

ANYHOW - so happy to hear the good news. I am in shock it's a girl! :shock: _*That old man in Tesco was RIGHT!*_ I remember saying I still thought Lil Yellow would be :blue:, but that I was willing to bet we'd get a shock and :pink:! :happydance:

I am just in such awe of the incredible and wondrous friendships we all share and I'm on :cloud9: with you all! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Aww I hate when phones fail. I have Verizon. I know its a girl I am so shocked I thought it would be a boy.


----------



## addie25

OOOO CRAP!!!!! This is why you do not become friends with your brothers girlfriends till they are engaged. She just texted me and said she has been THINKING a lot about things and needs to talk to someone. I am assuming things mean my brother. I really hope its not about my brother. I mean I will have to tell him if it is about him he is my BROTHER. And I can't say anything negative or anything that would validate what she is feeling if she wants to break up with him bc I do not wan't to help her decide to break up with him bc that is my BROTHER!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHH please just be about some stupid girl fight she had. She is an only child so I do not think she realizes you cant really expect someones sibling to not tell them about a call like this (if this is what the call is about) and if it is about my brother I feel bad for her that I will tell him she called but I will have 2 bc again he is my brother. I wont say what she said just say she called with some issues u may want to talk to her about. Again I am not sure it is about my brother so we will have to see. I said is it about my brother and she didn't answer yet so.....


----------



## addie25

Well it is about my brother she just answered but I do not know what the issue is and to be honest I do not think I should know what the issue is its not my business!! I can just push her away tho bc if they do not break up she will not like me anymore.


----------



## Mollykins

Morning ladies! Such a beautiful day. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HEY MOLLY!!!

OK so I talked my brother up so I can't get in trouble from him but I think he will be mad that I am even talking to her. If I do not talk to her tho she will not trust me anymore and then if they do not break up she wont want to be around me. She is putting me in a really hard spot. Bc if my DH went to my brother to talk I would expect my brother to tell me you know. And I want to tell my brother but then she will be pissed off.


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Weather here is miserable. I'm at lisa's funeral later on. Lots of tissues needed.
> 
> Sadness aside, today is such a lovely day For us turtles. We are all such goOd friends and I can't wait for us to follow EVERY birth, including us stragglers. Y'all will be totally bored by the time it's my turn, but I'll get there. I just keep thinking how wonderful our friendship is. We're covering the globe and we're all there for each other. I didn't text any of my 'real life' friends but I texted jaynie Hayley and kit. You all are so special to me. Ok Sarah shut up now. AF is imminant I'm emotional and hungry lol.


I know how you feel you girls know the in's and out's of my life (spesh you sarah!)
I tell you all sorts and have been honured to share my pregnancy and all your personal journeys too i nuv you all:hugs:
Im emotional and hungry too so maybe not huni:thumbup:
I cant wait to share your bump pics and your aches and pains and preggo moans :winkwink:and of cause we will all stay together here thats for surei would be lost without you girls honestly:kiss:





mummyApril said:


> Ah you guys! Making me well up again! Indeed Holly has a turtle cousin! I already love being a turtle auntie! It is amazing how we have all travelled together with Kit, you guys are better than real life friends, you've never let me down :) we will have so many more days like today all of us will have our babies and well all be turtle aunties and our babies will all be turtle cousins! I nuv you all xxx


:cry:Its great is'nt it i also feel that i have had more support from you girls than some of my close by friends considering i have'nt met any of you yet i think thats really special to feel like i do:hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley it's quite grey and cold but meant to improve by Thursday :thumbup:
> 
> But indoor heated pool just fab and had it all to myself this morning, did 10 lengths of each stroke, crawl, butterfly, breaststroke and backcrawl, then went and got Holly (Cara's cousin:aww:) and we still had it all to ourselves and played kicky kicky and sploshy sploshy.
> 
> Then we went on bouncy castles which Holly was scared of and then to the mini club which she LOVED! Basically a caravan full of baby toys (Ikea ones mainly :haha:) including a baby kitchen and plasic shopping trolley and gompagomp house and train sets etc etc...she loved it there! Just had lunch and she's flaked out!
> 
> I'm going to have a nap too, then rugged cliff walk this afternoon and live band this evening :thumbup:


Still sounds like your having a fandabbydoosey time B!!!!:thumbup:
Holly will be in her eliment:happydance:
Cara's cousin:winkwink:i mean!!!!!!



babyhopes2010 said:


> my baby nursery furniture has arrived:wohoo:


Are you putting it up Clare? 
We need nursery pics:thumbup:
I need your address as i have all my gifts to send now :happydance:




addie25 said:


> Sitting on pins and needles here ladies. Doctor should call again today to say how its going. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had just gotten my make up done for the wedding I was in and I went to the bathroom. On the T/P was RED blood and more than I have had. I freaked out started crying but I didn't want the bride to know bc it's HER day. I was so scared I would m/c at her wedding. I called DH and he didn't answer so I told 2 of my cousins what was going on even tho I didn't want people to know I was pregnant just because I was freaking out. I did a great job putting on a happy face during that period but my friend (the bride) knew something was off with me and asked a few times if I was ok. I mean after 26 years of friendship we know each other well. I had just little spotting after that and had a great time taking pictures and with the other people in the wedding and DH when we were finally at reception. I am glad I was able to enjoy it and not let the worry consume me. But now I wait!!!

Hey Addie what time do you find out my time?
Have you had any more spotting today? Do you think its just break through bleeding as your period would be due around now?:hugs:
Im glad you enjoyed the wedding in the end, do you have any fabbo pictures to share with us?

Well im sitting writing out my letters and cards to all you turtles its going to take me all week as im making sure that you all recieve your gift/s and your letter before i have baby!!

I have been for a walk around the town with my mummy:thumbup:
And bought 2 naughty creamy,chocolatey eclair from chatwins nom nom, for after tea!!!(one for OH obviously im not that piggy:haha:)
And Reece has a big fat muffin:thumbup:

So far i have wrote 3 cards :dohh: lots to go yet
Good progress in the kitchen today new sink in and cupboards in position:thumbup:should be done be end of week:happydance:

Mum picked up her moses basket from he re-furnishing friend tis soooo cute and cool, bit jel i want it here lol:haha:

Essie i didnt know she was been induced today:shrug:hopefully she will pop up soon with pictures:thumbup:
How has your day progressed? I defo think DH needs to drive you and that doggy to the beach and blow those cobwebs away!!

Hey im off to blackpool on sunday for a darts comp with OH,Reece,mum and my sis wonder if i have a stroll along the front i will also get the desired birthing effect??


----------



## new mummy2010

Whats the problem Addie or do you not know yet?


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> I have been for a walk around the town with my mummy:thumbup:
> And bought 2 naughty creamy,chocolatey eclair from chatwins nom nom, for after tea!!!(one for OH obviously im not that piggy:haha:)
> And Reece has a big fat muffin:thumbup:
> 
> So far i have wrote 3 cards :dohh: lots to go yet
> Good progress in the kitchen today new sink in and cupboards in position:thumbup:should be done be end of week:happydance:
> 
> Mum picked up her moses basket from he re-furnishing friend tis soooo cute and cool, bit jel i want it here lol:haha:
> 
> Essie i didnt know she was been induced today:shrug:hopefully she will pop up soon with pictures:thumbup:
> How has your day progressed? I defo think DH needs to drive you and that doggy to the beach and blow those cobwebs away!!
> 
> Hey im off to blackpool on sunday for a darts comp with OH,Reece,mum and my sis wonder if i have a stroll along the front i will also get the desired birthing effect??

I had to check back to see if I made it up that she was being induced :dohh: She said she had an appointment today and was going to discuss induction (if nothing had happened already) but she hasn't been around for a few days so maybe she has her baby girl now too.

I've done plenty of housework so the house is now spotless, and I've had a nice bath too. Baby is always really active when i'm in the bath, is anyone elses? I am now waiting for DH to get home so we can go walking somewhere.

Sounds like you've had a nice day. And your eclairs sounds yummy :munch: Maybe Blackpool will have the birthing effect for you if you have a stroll along the sea, especially if it's raining at the time :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Does anyone know Mr Kit's name ? (tis for my card)


----------



## babyhopes2010

i havent set it up as were Moving!:shock: yes u heard moving house :shock: when im 30 weeks :wacko: ill send u my address :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have been for a walk around the town with my mummy:thumbup:
> And bought 2 naughty creamy,chocolatey eclair from chatwins nom nom, for after tea!!!(one for OH obviously im not that piggy:haha:)
> And Reece has a big fat muffin:thumbup:
> 
> So far i have wrote 3 cards :dohh: lots to go yet
> Good progress in the kitchen today new sink in and cupboards in position:thumbup:should be done be end of week:happydance:
> 
> Mum picked up her moses basket from he re-furnishing friend tis soooo cute and cool, bit jel i want it here lol:haha:
> 
> Essie i didnt know she was been induced today:shrug:hopefully she will pop up soon with pictures:thumbup:
> How has your day progressed? I defo think DH needs to drive you and that doggy to the beach and blow those cobwebs away!!
> 
> Hey im off to blackpool on sunday for a darts comp with OH,Reece,mum and my sis wonder if i have a stroll along the front i will also get the desired birthing effect??
> 
> I had to check back to see if I made it up that she was being induced :dohh: She said she had an appointment today and was going to discuss induction (if nothing had happened already) but she hasn't been around for a few days so maybe she has her baby girl now too.
> 
> I've done plenty of housework so the house is now spotless, and I've had a nice bath too. Baby is always really active when i'm in the bath, is anyone elses? I am now waiting for DH to get home so we can go walking somewhere.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a nice day. And your eclairs sounds yummy :munch: Maybe Blackpool will have the birthing effect for you if you have a stroll along the sea, especially if it's raining at the time :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha me to sat waiting for OH to get home to walk the doggy:thumbup:

Reece has strolled to mums after school for his hair cut as he looks like a bush baby:haha:

Umm will defo have a stroll but not in the rain what about my hair?
My sister is taking reece to the pleasure beach and nicklodian (spelling:shrug:)land only because she is a big kid and nuvs spongbob:haha:she is nearly 20!!!
what to have for tea? Chicken and something but what .....:shrug:

Im sure she must be having or had her by now we must stalk her out:haha:


----------



## Essie

Love the new thread title Molly :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Weather here is miserable. I'm at lisa's funeral later on. Lots of tissues needed.
> 
> Sadness aside, today is such a lovely day For us turtles. We are all such goOd friends and I can't wait for us to follow EVERY birth, including us stragglers. Y'all will be totally bored by the time it's my turn, but I'll get there. I just keep thinking how wonderful our friendship is. We're covering the globe and we're all there for each other. I didn't text any of my 'real life' friends but I texted jaynie Hayley and kit. You all are so special to me. Ok Sarah shut up now. AF is imminant I'm emotional and hungry lol.
> 
> 
> I know how you feel you girls know the in's and out's of my life (spesh you sarah!)
> I tell you all sorts and have been honured to share my pregnancy and all your personal journeys too i nuv you all:hugs:
> Im emotional and hungry too so maybe not huni:thumbup:
> I cant wait to share your bump pics and your aches and pains and preggo moans :winkwink:and of cause we will all stay together here thats for surei would be lost without you girls honestly:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Ah you guys! Making me well up again! Indeed Holly has a turtle cousin! I already love being a turtle auntie! It is amazing how we have all travelled together with Kit, you guys are better than real life friends, you've never let me down :) we will have so many more days like today all of us will have our babies and well all be turtle aunties and our babies will all be turtle cousins! I nuv you all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :cry:Its great is'nt it i also feel that i have had more support from you girls than some of my close by friends considering i have'nt met any of you yet i think thats really special to feel like i do:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley it's quite grey and cold but meant to improve by Thursday :thumbup:
> 
> But indoor heated pool just fab and had it all to myself this morning, did 10 lengths of each stroke, crawl, butterfly, breaststroke and backcrawl, then went and got Holly (Cara's cousin:aww:) and we still had it all to ourselves and played kicky kicky and sploshy sploshy.
> 
> Then we went on bouncy castles which Holly was scared of and then to the mini club which she LOVED! Basically a caravan full of baby toys (Ikea ones mainly :haha:) including a baby kitchen and plasic shopping trolley and gompagomp house and train sets etc etc...she loved it there! Just had lunch and she's flaked out!
> 
> I'm going to have a nap too, then rugged cliff walk this afternoon and live band this evening :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sounds like your having a fandabbydoosey time B!!!!:thumbup:
> Holly will be in her eliment:happydance:
> Cara's cousin:winkwink:i mean!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my baby nursery furniture has arrived:wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you putting it up Clare?
> We need nursery pics:thumbup:
> I need your address as i have all my gifts to send now :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Sitting on pins and needles here ladies. Doctor should call again today to say how its going. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had just gotten my make up done for the wedding I was in and I went to the bathroom. On the T/P was RED blood and more than I have had. I freaked out started crying but I didn't want the bride to know bc it's HER day. I was so scared I would m/c at her wedding. I called DH and he didn't answer so I told 2 of my cousins what was going on even tho I didn't want people to know I was pregnant just because I was freaking out. I did a great job putting on a happy face during that period but my friend (the bride) knew something was off with me and asked a few times if I was ok. I mean after 26 years of friendship we know each other well. I had just little spotting after that and had a great time taking pictures and with the other people in the wedding and DH when we were finally at reception. I am glad I was able to enjoy it and not let the worry consume me. But now I wait!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Addie what time do you find out my time?
> Have you had any more spotting today? Do you think its just break through bleeding as your period would be due around now?:hugs:
> Im glad you enjoyed the wedding in the end, do you have any fabbo pictures to share with us?
> 
> Well im sitting writing out my letters and cards to all you turtles its going to take me all week as im making sure that you all recieve your gift/s and your letter before i have baby!!
> 
> I have been for a walk around the town with my mummy:thumbup:
> And bought 2 naughty creamy,chocolatey eclair from chatwins nom nom, for after tea!!!(one for OH obviously im not that piggy:haha:)
> And Reece has a big fat muffin:thumbup:
> 
> So far i have wrote 3 cards :dohh: lots to go yet
> Good progress in the kitchen today new sink in and cupboards in position:thumbup:should be done be end of week:happydance:
> 
> Mum picked up her moses basket from he re-furnishing friend tis soooo cute and cool, bit jel i want it here lol:haha:
> 
> Essie i didnt know she was been induced today:shrug:hopefully she will pop up soon with pictures:thumbup:
> How has your day progressed? I defo think DH needs to drive you and that doggy to the beach and blow those cobwebs away!!
> 
> Hey im off to blackpool on sunday for a darts comp with OH,Reece,mum and my sis wonder if i have a stroll along the front i will also get the desired birthing effect??Click to expand...

Doctor will call by 8 your time. I stopped spotting today so hopefully it is done. They gave me many reasons for why I can be spotting. But yesterday was not just a spot it was red and more than usual but nothing on my underwear so it wasn't a m/c just a bit more.

1. It's just normal pregnancy bleeding
2. 2nd baby attaching late
3. Loss of one of the 2 babies beginning (if we have two) or loss of one beginning if its just one.

I don't know I am confused bc I didn't have a m/c yet and spotting stopped so hopefully it turns out great. I am just so sick of waiting for things. Waiting for the second shoe to drop and smack me in the head!! After this if its all well I still have to wait for heath report at 12/13 weeks. But I expect that to be good crossing everything!!!!

Sounds like you are having a nice day walking around with your mom. I think I may go for a walk after my doctor calls.


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> i havent set it up as were Moving!:shock: yes u heard moving house :shock: when im 30 weeks :wacko: ill send u my address :)

WOW thats brill news:thumbup:
where too somewhere delish no doubt tell tell:happydance:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Whats the problem Addie or do you not know yet?

She is just second guessing their relationship and I am not going to help her decide to break up with him so I just said you need to talk to him.


----------



## addie25

Yes it is a great new name!!!!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have been for a walk around the town with my mummy:thumbup:
> And bought 2 naughty creamy,chocolatey eclair from chatwins nom nom, for after tea!!!(one for OH obviously im not that piggy:haha:)
> And Reece has a big fat muffin:thumbup:
> 
> So far i have wrote 3 cards :dohh: lots to go yet
> Good progress in the kitchen today new sink in and cupboards in position:thumbup:should be done be end of week:happydance:
> 
> Mum picked up her moses basket from he re-furnishing friend tis soooo cute and cool, bit jel i want it here lol:haha:
> 
> Essie i didnt know she was been induced today:shrug:hopefully she will pop up soon with pictures:thumbup:
> How has your day progressed? I defo think DH needs to drive you and that doggy to the beach and blow those cobwebs away!!
> 
> Hey im off to blackpool on sunday for a darts comp with OH,Reece,mum and my sis wonder if i have a stroll along the front i will also get the desired birthing effect??
> 
> I had to check back to see if I made it up that she was being induced :dohh: She said she had an appointment today and was going to discuss induction (if nothing had happened already) but she hasn't been around for a few days so maybe she has her baby girl now too.
> 
> I've done plenty of housework so the house is now spotless, and I've had a nice bath too. Baby is always really active when i'm in the bath, is anyone elses? I am now waiting for DH to get home so we can go walking somewhere.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a nice day. And your eclairs sounds yummy :munch: Maybe Blackpool will have the birthing effect for you if you have a stroll along the sea, especially if it's raining at the time :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha me to sat waiting for OH to get home to walk the doggy:thumbup:
> 
> Reece has strolled to mums after school for his hair cut as he looks like a bush baby:haha:
> 
> Umm will defo have a stroll but not in the rain what about my hair?
> My sister is taking reece to the pleasure beach and nicklodian (spelling:shrug:)land only because she is a big kid and nuvs spongbob:haha:she is nearly 20!!!
> what to have for tea? Chicken and something but what .....:shrug:
> 
> Im sure she must be having or had her by now we must stalk her out:haha:Click to expand...

DH text me to say he's leaving work, and he fancies a BBQ for tea. In the rain :wacko: I think i'll sit in the conservatory and watch him BBQ from there. Thinking about chicken, I'd like Nandos now. Maybe if i had the extra hot it'd encourage baby out :haha:

Ooh i didn't think about rain vs hair. Hmm. Well I'm sure it's the relaxing day and walking that helps rather than rain so it should be okay without the rain :thumbup:

I know, I really want to know about LS as we were due on the same day.


----------



## Essie

Addie, it must be so frustrating not knowing. Hope your doctor gets back to you soon and doesn't leave you waiting too long. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Love the new thread title Molly :thumbup:


I second that it's great!!:happydance::thumbup:




addie25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Weather here is miserable. I'm at lisa's funeral later on. Lots of tissues needed.
> 
> Sadness aside, today is such a lovely day For us turtles. We are all such goOd friends and I can't wait for us to follow EVERY birth, including us stragglers. Y'all will be totally bored by the time it's my turn, but I'll get there. I just keep thinking how wonderful our friendship is. We're covering the globe and we're all there for each other. I didn't text any of my 'real life' friends but I texted jaynie Hayley and kit. You all are so special to me. Ok Sarah shut up now. AF is imminant I'm emotional and hungry lol.
> 
> 
> I know how you feel you girls know the in's and out's of my life (spesh you sarah!)
> I tell you all sorts and have been honured to share my pregnancy and all your personal journeys too i nuv you all:hugs:
> Im emotional and hungry too so maybe not huni:thumbup:
> I cant wait to share your bump pics and your aches and pains and preggo moans :winkwink:and of cause we will all stay together here thats for surei would be lost without you girls honestly:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Ah you guys! Making me well up again! Indeed Holly has a turtle cousin! I already love being a turtle auntie! It is amazing how we have all travelled together with Kit, you guys are better than real life friends, you've never let me down :) we will have so many more days like today all of us will have our babies and well all be turtle aunties and our babies will all be turtle cousins! I nuv you all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :cry:Its great is'nt it i also feel that i have had more support from you girls than some of my close by friends considering i have'nt met any of you yet i think thats really special to feel like i do:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley it's quite grey and cold but meant to improve by Thursday :thumbup:
> 
> But indoor heated pool just fab and had it all to myself this morning, did 10 lengths of each stroke, crawl, butterfly, breaststroke and backcrawl, then went and got Holly (Cara's cousin:aww:) and we still had it all to ourselves and played kicky kicky and sploshy sploshy.
> 
> Then we went on bouncy castles which Holly was scared of and then to the mini club which she LOVED! Basically a caravan full of baby toys (Ikea ones mainly :haha:) including a baby kitchen and plasic shopping trolley and gompagomp house and train sets etc etc...she loved it there! Just had lunch and she's flaked out!
> 
> I'm going to have a nap too, then rugged cliff walk this afternoon and live band this evening :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sounds like your having a fandabbydoosey time B!!!!:thumbup:
> Holly will be in her eliment:happydance:
> Cara's cousin:winkwink:i mean!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my baby nursery furniture has arrived:wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you putting it up Clare?
> We need nursery pics:thumbup:
> I need your address as i have all my gifts to send now :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Sitting on pins and needles here ladies. Doctor should call again today to say how its going. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had just gotten my make up done for the wedding I was in and I went to the bathroom. On the T/P was RED blood and more than I have had. I freaked out started crying but I didn't want the bride to know bc it's HER day. I was so scared I would m/c at her wedding. I called DH and he didn't answer so I told 2 of my cousins what was going on even tho I didn't want people to know I was pregnant just because I was freaking out. I did a great job putting on a happy face during that period but my friend (the bride) knew something was off with me and asked a few times if I was ok. I mean after 26 years of friendship we know each other well. I had just little spotting after that and had a great time taking pictures and with the other people in the wedding and DH when we were finally at reception. I am glad I was able to enjoy it and not let the worry consume me. But now I wait!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Addie what time do you find out my time?
> Have you had any more spotting today? Do you think its just break through bleeding as your period would be due around now?:hugs:
> Im glad you enjoyed the wedding in the end, do you have any fabbo pictures to share with us?
> 
> Well im sitting writing out my letters and cards to all you turtles its going to take me all week as im making sure that you all recieve your gift/s and your letter before i have baby!!
> 
> I have been for a walk around the town with my mummy:thumbup:
> And bought 2 naughty creamy,chocolatey eclair from chatwins nom nom, for after tea!!!(one for OH obviously im not that piggy:haha:)
> And Reece has a big fat muffin:thumbup:
> 
> So far i have wrote 3 cards :dohh: lots to go yet
> Good progress in the kitchen today new sink in and cupboards in position:thumbup:should be done be end of week:happydance:
> 
> Mum picked up her moses basket from he re-furnishing friend tis soooo cute and cool, bit jel i want it here lol:haha:
> 
> Essie i didnt know she was been induced today:shrug:hopefully she will pop up soon with pictures:thumbup:
> How has your day progressed? I defo think DH needs to drive you and that doggy to the beach and blow those cobwebs away!!
> 
> Hey im off to blackpool on sunday for a darts comp with OH,Reece,mum and my sis wonder if i have a stroll along the front i will also get the desired birthing effect??Click to expand...
> 
> Doctor will call by 8 your time. I stopped spotting today so hopefully it is done. They gave me many reasons for why I can be spotting. But yesterday was not just a spot it was red and more than usual but nothing on my underwear so it wasn't a m/c just a bit more.
> 
> 1. It's just normal pregnancy bleeding
> 2. 2nd baby attaching late
> 3. Loss of one of the 2 babies beginning (if we have two) or loss of one beginning if its just one.
> 
> I don't know I am confused bc I didn't have a m/c yet and spotting stopped so hopefully it turns out great. I am just so sick of waiting for things. Waiting for the second shoe to drop and smack me in the head!! After this if its all well I still have to wait for heath report at 12/13 weeks. But I expect that to be good crossing everything!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you are having a nice day walking around with your mom. I think I may go for a walk after my doctor calls.Click to expand...

:hugs:I hope its all just normal sweetie i really do:thumbup:

Do try and chill out a little although i kn ow its hard, what with all thats going on.
And now you bro's GF is after your advice too :shrug:i would defo come join me and Essie for a stroll:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Addie, it must be so frustrating not knowing. Hope your doctor gets back to you soon and doesn't leave you waiting too long. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

THANKS!! And yes maybe eating something hot will help your baby girl come on out. Any contractions today at all?


----------



## Essie

Have just seen DH walking up the drive, so will log off for now. Hope everyone has a good afternoon, be back some time this evening :flower:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Addie, it must be so frustrating not knowing. Hope your doctor gets back to you soon and doesn't leave you waiting too long. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> THANKS!! And yes maybe eating something hot will help your baby girl come on out. Any contractions today at all?Click to expand...

Nope nothing today :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have been for a walk around the town with my mummy:thumbup:
> And bought 2 naughty creamy,chocolatey eclair from chatwins nom nom, for after tea!!!(one for OH obviously im not that piggy:haha:)
> And Reece has a big fat muffin:thumbup:
> 
> So far i have wrote 3 cards :dohh: lots to go yet
> Good progress in the kitchen today new sink in and cupboards in position:thumbup:should be done be end of week:happydance:
> 
> Mum picked up her moses basket from he re-furnishing friend tis soooo cute and cool, bit jel i want it here lol:haha:
> 
> Essie i didnt know she was been induced today:shrug:hopefully she will pop up soon with pictures:thumbup:
> How has your day progressed? I defo think DH needs to drive you and that doggy to the beach and blow those cobwebs away!!
> 
> Hey im off to blackpool on sunday for a darts comp with OH,Reece,mum and my sis wonder if i have a stroll along the front i will also get the desired birthing effect??
> 
> I had to check back to see if I made it up that she was being induced :dohh: She said she had an appointment today and was going to discuss induction (if nothing had happened already) but she hasn't been around for a few days so maybe she has her baby girl now too.
> 
> I've done plenty of housework so the house is now spotless, and I've had a nice bath too. Baby is always really active when i'm in the bath, is anyone elses? I am now waiting for DH to get home so we can go walking somewhere.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a nice day. And your eclairs sounds yummy :munch: Maybe Blackpool will have the birthing effect for you if you have a stroll along the sea, especially if it's raining at the time :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha me to sat waiting for OH to get home to walk the doggy:thumbup:
> 
> Reece has strolled to mums after school for his hair cut as he looks like a bush baby:haha:
> 
> Umm will defo have a stroll but not in the rain what about my hair?
> My sister is taking reece to the pleasure beach and nicklodian (spelling:shrug:)land only because she is a big kid and nuvs spongbob:haha:she is nearly 20!!!
> what to have for tea? Chicken and something but what .....:shrug:
> 
> Im sure she must be having or had her by now we must stalk her out:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> DH text me to say he's leaving work, and he fancies a BBQ for tea. In the rain :wacko: I think i'll sit in the conservatory and watch him BBQ from there. Thinking about chicken, I'd like Nandos now. Maybe if i had the extra hot it'd encourage baby out :haha:
> 
> Ooh i didn't think about rain vs hair. Hmm. Well I'm sure it's the relaxing day and walking that helps rather than rain so it should be okay without the rain :thumbup:
> 
> I know, I really want to know about LS as we were due on the same day.Click to expand...

I have instructions to feed dog in ten mins :winkwink:

BBQ can i come what time?
My choice is stirfry,curry,marinated bag thingy(you seen them on tv?)
fajitas????? big preggo decision!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i live next to a hunt kennels and i have one door and not a secure garden so they are moving us to a quiet place in the middle of the sticks :haha:

i know my house is beautiful but i need somewhere safe from a road,
 



Attached Files:







house.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres the nursery set :)
 



Attached Files:







chnager.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 0









nursery.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> i live next to a hunt kennels and i have one door and not a secure garden so they are moving us to a quiet place in the middle of the sticks :haha:
> 
> i know my house is beautiful but i need somewhere safe from a road,

Agreed you should be somewhere safe :hugs: And yes your house is very beautiful!!!


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> heres the nursery set :)

OMGGGG HOW LOVELY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

it cost 75 for wardrobe,31 for changer and 100 for cot :)
cant believe how much it shpuld have cost me! 750! :)


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> it cost 75 for wardrobe,31 for changer and 100 for cot :)
> cant believe how much it shpuld have cost me! 750! :)

ohh wow what a dea!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

ooooh i've missed all the excitement :cry: oh well all caught up now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations Kit on your :pink: bundle hehe I said pink lol I didn't think it was a boy :D


----------



## addie25

So since I was in the wedding I told DH to pack my stuff.

This is a list of all the things of mine he left.

1. My summer dress
2. My fancy dress
3. My cream
4. My BRA!!!!

This is a list of all the tings of his he left

NOTHING

Thankfully his parents stayed one more night at the hotel so they got my things. I got so hormonal last night and gave it to DH for leaving all my things. I think the cleaning lady put them in the closet so since he didn't see it he didn't realize he forgot anything. I feel bad I got so mad at him. He told me to "Take my hormones to bed and talk to him tomorrow" I want to give him A HUGE hug when he comes home!!! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

I am still all gooey inside ....... 

And a little girl !!!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Does anyone know Mr Kit's name ? (tis for my card)

this is what i asked B i didnt really want to put and mr Kit lol x


----------



## Sarachka

*Mr Kit is called Billy*


----------



## Sarachka

Unfortunately I had to step down from :cloud9: for a while this afternoon as I attended Lisa's funeral. It was awful. Her husband and parents were absolutely heart broken. Her dad kissed her coffin as they came in, and at the end when the curtains were closing around the coffin he called out "good night darling, sweet dreams" it was absolutely heart wrenching. Terrible, awful, needless waste of a WONDERFUL woman. Seriously guys, be happy with yourselves. If you're not healthy, seek help, but other wise, learn to love yourself because you are loved for exactly who you are.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yo dudes! I've been celebrating Turtle Baby Day in style- long clifftop walk with breathtaking views, then went WATERSLIDING and had outdoor jacussi and sat under a waterfall... and then had a delicious Turkish bath:thumbup: And now a glass of rose to top it all!

Really hard to catch up on phone but good job I didn't bring lappy since it costs 2 euros an hour for wifi connection at the camp bar, a FORTUNE by the end of 2 weeks with my BnB addiction!


----------



## Sarachka

*I'm going shopping later for my turtle niece Cara!*


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:
 

> Unfortunately I had to step down from :cloud9: for a while this afternoon as I attended Lisa's funeral. It was awful. Her husband and parents were absolutely heart broken. Her dad kissed her coffin as they came in, and at the end when the curtains were closing around the coffin he called out "good night darling, sweet dreams" it was absolutely heart wrenching. Terrible, awful, needless waste of a WONDERFUL woman. Seriously guys, be happy with yourselves. If you're not healthy, seek help, but other wise, learn to love yourself because you are loved for exactly who you are.

I am so sorry it sounds like it was horrible. Its so sad and the family how as you said heart wrenching :cry:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Yo dudes! I've been celebrating Turtle Baby Day in style- long clifftop walk with breathtaking views, then went WATERSLIDING and had outdoor jacussi and sat under a waterfall... and then had a delicious Turkish bath:thumbup: And now a glass of rose to top it all!
> 
> Really hard to catch up on phone but good job I didn't bring lappy since it costs 2 euros an hour for wifi connection at the camp bar, a FORTUNE by the end of 2 weeks with my BnB addiction!

SOUNDS AMAZING!!!!!!!!! DID YOU GO DOWN A SLIDE FOR ME :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I want baby Cara pictures! I can't wait to finish off her care package. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka that's so sad. Big hugs. XxX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Addie i have! I've been on the slides for ALL of you! Hope all is good with blood results:hugs:

Essie your go now! :dance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:



> Unfortunately I had to step down from :cloud9: for a while this afternoon as I attended Lisa's funeral. It was awful. Her husband and parents were absolutely heart broken. Her dad kissed her coffin as they came in, and at the end when the curtains were closing around the coffin he called out "good night darling, sweet dreams" it was absolutely heart wrenching. Terrible, awful, needless waste of a WONDERFUL woman. Seriously guys, be happy with yourselves. If you're not healthy, seek help, but other wise, learn to love yourself because you are loved for exactly who you are.


You take note of this too Missy:thumbup::hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> Yo dudes! I've been celebrating Turtle Baby Day in style- long clifftop walk with breathtaking views, then went WATERSLIDING and had outdoor jacussi and sat under a waterfall... and then had a delicious Turkish bath:thumbup: And now a glass of rose to top it all!
> 
> Really hard to catch up on phone but good job I didn't bring lappy since it costs 2 euros an hour for wifi connection at the camp bar, a FORTUNE by the end of 2 weeks with my BnB addiction!

Have a rose for me too:wine:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes Addie i have! I've been on the slides for ALL of you! Hope all is good with blood results:hugs:
> 
> Essie your go now! :dance:

ME 2 I keep calling and no answer I guess they are on lunch!!


----------



## poas

Ah was hoping to see a pic of the wee turtle!

Sarachka what a hard day for you, I think what you say is very true-and hopefully a little of it will stay with you, as I sometimes feel you go into a very dark place xx
Bethany your holiday sounds great....I want a turkish bath!!! Or.....a bath with turkish delight....mmmm....


----------



## addie25

Doctor called I am going to loose the baby :cry: I am very sad but relieved at the same time that I have a concrete answer. Happy to know they have healthy embryos waiting for me and hopefully those stick.


----------



## poas

Oh Addie I am so sorry :( how did they know?had your levels stopped going up? xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Addie, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie im so sorry :( you will get your baby :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh addie :hugs: was it your levels? 

I'm glad you are positive about it an like you say - you have healthy embryo's waiting for you... Hope you and DH are ok!


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Sara for mr.Kits name, ahem question how have you gone upto level 100 on ps! someone been naughty? lol x


----------



## addie25

Level was a 20. he said to expect a lot of bleeding after I stop my shot tomorrow. I hope I can get embryos transfered end aug of sept I hate waiting thats all I ever do!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Addie, I am so sorry !!! big hugs.... the journey is going to take just a little bit longer my love xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Addie that's so sad but we're all here for you and as you say you at least can be certain now after so much doubt with the spotting and low levels and can look to the next, and successful, go. :hugs: It's a tough process ivf, but by golly I've been in awe of your positivism addie, really you've been so strong and you will continue to be, even if it takes a little while to absorb this sadness and frustration. Big hugs from me :hug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Addie that's so sad but we're all here for you and as you say you at least can be certain now after so much doubt with the spotting and low levels and can look to the next, and successful, go. :hugs: It's a tough process ivf, but by golly I've been in awe of your positivism addie, really you've been so strong and you will continue to be, even if it takes a little while to absorb this sadness and frustration. Big hugs from me :hug:

I am very sad but I cant do anything about it. DH is taking off tomorrow and we will have a fun day tomorrow. (maybe, unless I am bleeding 2 much I do not know what a miscarriage is) but I am happy I have embryos that he loves waiting for me and he says he has every confidence in the embryos and clearly I have no problem getting pregnant if I had a embryo that was not as strong attach.


----------



## new mummy2010

Sorry Addie im glad you sound so positive still and are already looking forward big hug from me


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Sorry Addie im glad you sound so positive still and are already looking forward big hug from me

Apparently my doctor is going away till Aug 15th well that better not slow me down I will be mad. I have had enough happen I just need to move forward that is how I process things. Hopefully my levels are 0 Friday so I can put it behind me fully and get started with my shots so I feel like I am going in a good direction.


----------



## Essie

Addie I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's poofucks Addie, but you of all people know about managing sadness and you must see this as a little blip to immense future happiness. And time is just time. :shrug: Bof! As they say in French. September will come around, and hcg levels will rise :thumbup: And as I said before we will be with you through the next step of your journey :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

My boss at work found a dead body yesterday while she was walking her dog :sad2: and there was another pulled out of a canal near me last night so that's 2 in a day. Sezi is right, we are so lucky to be here and even experiencing these wretched ttc issues/obstructions!! :kiss: ALL

Reckon I could convince Kit to just bite the bullet and put a Y in janie?? :rofl:. Newbie - you jealous a bit?? :winkwink: :tease:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> It's poofucks Addie, but you of all people know about managing sadness and you must see this as a little blip to immense future happiness. And time is just time. :shrug: Bof! As they say in French. September will come around, and hcg levels will rise :thumbup: And as I said before we will be with you through the next step of your journey :hugs:

Thank you :hugs:Just sux it started at my friends wedding and I could not enjoy it fully bc I didn't dance bc I was afraid of having a miscarriage!!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> DH text me to say he's leaving work, and he fancies a BBQ for tea. In the rain :wacko: I think i'll sit in the conservatory and watch him BBQ from there. Thinking about chicken, I'd like Nandos now. Maybe if i had the extra hot it'd encourage baby out :haha:
> 
> Ooh i didn't think about rain vs hair. Hmm. Well I'm sure it's the relaxing day and walking that helps rather than rain so it should be okay without the rain :thumbup:
> 
> I know, I really want to know about LS as we were due on the same day.
> 
> I have instructions to feed dog in ten mins :winkwink:
> 
> BBQ can i come what time?
> My choice is stirfry,curry,marinated bag thingy(you seen them on tv?)
> fajitas????? big preggo decision!!!Click to expand...

Yes all turtles are invited!
Have seen the marinated bag thing but not tried one, are they good?



HollyMonkey said:


> Yo dudes! I've been celebrating Turtle Baby Day in style- long clifftop walk with breathtaking views, then went WATERSLIDING and had outdoor jacussi and sat under a waterfall... and then had a delicious Turkish bath:thumbup: And now a glass of rose to top it all!
> 
> Really hard to catch up on phone but good job I didn't bring lappy since it costs 2 euros an hour for wifi connection at the camp bar, a FORTUNE by the end of 2 weeks with my BnB addiction!

Sounds like a fab way to celebrate Turtle Baby Day :thumbup:

Well DH and I have been for our walk. We didn't get to the beach, but we walked alongside the river. Silly dog ate lots of grass so he may be sick at some point this evening :dohh: Didn't feel any twinges or anything :shrug: Have got midwife appointment tomorrow to check bp again, I need lower blood pressure vibes!


----------



## Mollykins

So how long in the average hospital stay in the UK following a birth?


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dears,

Trin is indisposed- she has a mum dilated to 4cm and is hoping things will move along now she has a drip. She will be alone for her scan :cry: since her DH has an emergency call to Zimbabwee to visit his father who is in a coma, and she had no say in the tickets for the flight since her MIL booked them. And more problems with the spca for her cats, so all in all another quiet day in Trinland :nope:

She sends her love to one and all :hugs:

Good luck Trin xxxx


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> So how long in the average hospital stay in the UK following a birth?

My midwife has said that if everything goes fine and I haven't had an epidural or anything then you could leave within 6 hours. But antenatal class said most first time mums will stay about a day (longer obviously if c-section or any complications). I'm guessing it's pretty standard for all hospitals, although they could have their own policies.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> My dears,
> 
> Trin is indisposed- she has a mum dilated to 4cm and is hoping things will move along now she has a drip. She will be alone for her scan :cry: since her DH has an emergency call to Zimbabwee to visit his father who is in a coma, and she had no say in the tickets for the flight since her MIL booked them. And more problems with the spca for her cats, so all in all another quiet day in Trinland :nope:
> 
> She sends her love to one and all :hugs:
> 
> Good luck Trin xxxx

Bless her, please send love to her :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

has anyone noticed that the thread has almost 400,000 views so far? :shock:

I always feel like somebody's watching me..! :argh:

Happy Cara Janie day everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Essie

I am still waiting for kmteehoo to make her congratulations post!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> My dears,
> 
> Trin is indisposed- she has a mum dilated to 4cm and is hoping things will move along now she has a drip. She will be alone for her scan :cry: since her DH has an emergency call to Zimbabwee to visit his father who is in a coma, and she had no say in the tickets for the flight since her MIL booked them. And more problems with the spca for her cats, so all in all another quiet day in Trinland :nope:
> 
> She sends her love to one and all :hugs:
> 
> Good luck Trin xxxx

thanks for updating us b... 

:hug: trin! Fx'ed for an excellent scan. my thoughts will be with FIL and your fam :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> I am still waiting for kmteehoo to make her congratulations post!

:haha: i think its only proper :smug:

hey! u r 2 days over cooked! I guess :baby: girl is trying to be like her cousin Cara! :shrug: any pains today for you?


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, poor Trin! She just can't catch a break, can she??
I hope the scan goes well for her!

:hugs: Trin! We NUV you!!


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, so sorry about the loss. I'm glad you have your positive mental attitude, still, though and that they have more healthy babies waiting for you. The time will fly. Take this time to do something really fun or maybe daring that you wouldn't do pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

So I put up my air mattress last night and slept in the massage room! It was HEAVENLY! :cloud9:

No cats walking all over me, no DH pushing my pillows away (and in turn pushing me ever closer over the edge of the bed!), no fighting for covers, and best of all - no hip pain this morning!! :dance:

It's like sleeping on a cloud.... :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Everyone always says I lack ambition and I think I finally understood why just now! I went to the campsite grocery store to get some bits for dinner, with my shopping bag and my rainproof folded in my bag,since it was looking a bit iffy. By the time I came out of the store it was raining, and the pride and satisfaction with which I put on my rainproof :smug: And walked back to my caravan all protected in the rain :smug: Oh the fulfillment, the happy contentment, of simply having a rainproof to hand when you need one

Molly- in France 3 days. Anything weird like GD then 5, but they let me out early coz all was fine. My friends in UK, in and out ASAP fron what I can gather! So Kit will be home soon! :happydance:Love new title :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Addie, so sorry about the loss. I'm glad you have your positive mental attitude, still, though and that they have more healthy babies waiting for you. The time will fly. Take this time to do something really fun or maybe daring that you wouldn't do pregnant :thumbup:

Oh no! :cry: i missed this post! going back to read! 

Addie, :hugs: i hate this happened. :hugs: sending u lots of luv :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Addie, so sorry about the loss. I'm glad you have your positive mental attitude, still, though and that they have more healthy babies waiting for you. The time will fly. Take this time to do something really fun or maybe daring that you wouldn't do pregnant :thumbup:

Maybe I will finally fix up master bathroom that would make me happy. I feel very sick maybe its bc I am upset. I just want it to end now so I can move on. Prob will happen tomorrow when I do not take my shot.


----------



## LunaLady

DH and I decided this weekend that we will NOT be finishing the basement this summer and moving the craft room downstairs. 

Because - apparently to put up drywall, you have to put the ceiling in first. We were going to just do floors and walls this year and then next summer do the kitchen - which is directly over the unfinished basement. We wanted to leave the ceiling off in the event we needed access to the kitchen from below- which likely we will because we're going to put a gas stove in and need to run a gas line over there. And we're moving some electrical, I think. 

SO, that changes things! We decided to not do any remodeling this year and use DH's work bonus money to pay off the rest of our debt and the rest of the money we owe my parents (we borrowed a lot of money from them to pay off our credit cards a couple years ago) and then save for next year when we can get started with the remodel upstairs. _Which is going to be so much fun!_ :dance:

So, my craft room will stay and we'll just take the massage table down and set up the nursery in that room. Which is probably better, anyway - the craft room get evening sun and it gets pretty toasty in there.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Addie, so sorry about the loss. I'm glad you have your positive mental attitude, still, though and that they have more healthy babies waiting for you. The time will fly. Take this time to do something really fun or maybe daring that you wouldn't do pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe I will finally fix up master bathroom that would make me happy. I feel very sick maybe its bc I am upset. I just want it to end now so I can move on. Prob will happen tomorrow when I do not take my shot.Click to expand...

That's a really good idea to fix up the master bathroom! You wouldn't want to be around a whole bunch of paint and construction stuff while pregnant, so better get that done before your sticky bebe(s) get put in you!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good advice Luna! I always enjoy to the full non preggo activity in between goes :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> My boss at work found a dead body yesterday while she was walking her dog :sad2: and there was another pulled out of a canal near me last night so that's 2 in a day. Sezi is right, we are so lucky to be here and even experiencing these wretched ttc issues/obstructions!! :kiss: ALL
> 
> Reckon I could convince Kit to just bite the bullet and put a Y in janie?? :rofl:. Newbie - you jealous a bit?? :winkwink: :tease:

U know i am! here i am trying to convince her to go with Shannon and my own future bump buddy pulls a :ninja: behind my back! :grr:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Good advice Luna! I always enjoy to the full non preggo activity in between goes :thumbup:

I haven't really had the whole, "Damn being pregnant because I can't do ____ !" EXCEPT for when we were camping and the whole group decided THIS YEAR it would be awesome to go white water rafting!! :brat: I wanted to go so badly! DH stayed back with me :hugs:

Here's a boatful of my friends and family having fun without me!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:coolio: although i would never do that! too chicken :haha: but DH would be on :cloud9: I would have stayed back with u... u know to keep u company and such :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

back to work for me... ttyl turtle doves :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I'm gonna convince her to change the C to an S so u have a go too!


----------



## Sarachka

Bye newbie. I'm so glad you're managing tO post more lately


----------



## Mollykins

I'm glad you all like the new thread title. :hugs:

Poor Trin. Send my love to her would you B?


----------



## addie25

Yes it is expensive so we have been holding off but I think Ill talk to DH and see what he says. I may go see Harry Potter later hoping my friend gets back to me. She asked me to go today but I said no bc I thought if I got bad news I would curl up in a ball but I think it will be a good distraction. I messaged her and said I could go now so hopefully she is still free. Growing up Harry Potter was my escape from reality (not that I had a bad reality I had a great childhood and a great life as an adult) but stuff happens in life n its a good relaxation for the mind to get sucked into that magical life.


----------



## Sarachka

I bought my new niece Cara Janie the CUTEST little present, I'll PM photos so Kitteh doesn't have her surprise spolied


----------



## Sarachka

Addie my daRling I am SO SO sorry!!!! Massive hugs and we are ALL here for you. It will happened, I'm 10000000% sure of that.


----------



## Mollykins

I just missed you Newbie my darling. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

So was Harry Potter a great movie or just so so??? Anyone on see it???


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, an air mattress sounds lovely! We have a memory foam mattress that normal, i love but... the further out in this pregnancy I go the more uncomfortable the bed is. I think I need to buy an air mattress!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks sachka :thumbup: I looked all around in a village store today for a Breton baby suit but couldn't find anything ickle enough for Cara!Will try next village along tomorrow! 

Pissing with rain here, i love it, all cosy in my gompa gomp :dance:


----------



## addie25

Ok time for a shower be back in a bit lovely turtles!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Level was a 20. he said to expect a lot of bleeding after I stop my shot tomorrow. I hope I can get embryos transfered end aug of sept I hate waiting thats all I ever do!!!

:cry:So sorry hun this shouldnt happen :cry:
:hugs: i had mc in Jan and concieved straight away so it is possible altho im sure thats last thing u wanna hear :( xxx


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> So was Harry Potter a great movie or just so so??? Anyone on see it???

I saw it - i think it is worth seeing in theater if you're a fan of the series :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Level was a 20. he said to expect a lot of bleeding after I stop my shot tomorrow. I hope I can get embryos transfered end aug of sept I hate waiting thats all I ever do!!!
> 
> :cry:So sorry hun this shouldnt happen :cry:
> :hugs: i had mc in Jan and concieved straight away so it is possible altho im sure thats last thing u wanna hear :( xxxClick to expand...

Not the last thing I want to hear :hugs: I am sorry you had a m/c as well.
I have to wait for IVF doctor before I can give it a go and he is going on vacation!!! I hope I can get new embryos put in Sept. Hopefully my levels are 0 on Friday. I need to start the lupron shots for 2 or 3 weeks or something be4 he can put them in. I do not need the fertility shots tho because I have frozen eggs I do not need to produce new ones.


----------



## mummyApril

Oooh would love to see pics Sara, Addie def go see HP its really good x


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, an air mattress sounds lovely! We have a memory foam mattress that normal, i love but... the further out in this pregnancy I go the more uncomfortable the bed is. I think I need to buy an air mattress!

I am the same! We have a foam mattress, too (not memory foam, per say - but foam) and I usually LOVE it - firm with just enough squish. But my hips just can't take it anymore.

The air mattress is SO nice because you can decide how firm you want it. It can get pretty firm. I just don't over fill it so I get the 'cloud' affect. Like I'm sleeping on air. OH WAIT I am. :haha:

I was even able to sleep on my back last night! My bum sinks down enough that bebe doesn't sit on my vital organs/veins/etc. It was soooo cozy! And I've got FIVE pillows! :dance:

Here's the mattress I bought:
https://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Twin...90U6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1311016314&sr=8-5

I actually saw it at WalMart for cheaper. :shrug:

It is nice and high and easy to get in/out of :happydance:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So was Harry Potter a great movie or just so so??? Anyone on see it???
> 
> I saw it - i think it is worth seeing in theater if you're a fan of the series :thumbup:Click to expand...

KK still have not gone up to the shower lol I am so lazy!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna! I missed your V day! :dohh: Happy belated V day love. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna! I missed your V day! :dohh: Happy belated V day love. :hugs:

OH! I forgot about that! I told DH about the V day thing last week but forgot about it when it rolled around. Thank you Molly my dear! The time has flown by!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> My dears,
> 
> Trin is indisposed- she has a mum dilated to 4cm and is hoping things will move along now she has a drip. She will be alone for her scan :cry: since her DH has an emergency call to Zimbabwee to visit his father who is in a coma, and she had no say in the tickets for the flight since her MIL booked them. And more problems with the spca for her cats, so all in all another quiet day in Trinland :nope:
> 
> She sends her love to one and all :hugs:
> 
> Good luck Trin xxxx


Oh dear poor Trin that's real poofuckery :-(

I will bbm her I thinks




Essie said:


> I am still waiting for kmteehoo to make her congratulations post!

I am waiting eagerly too as much as I was waiting news on kit last night!!!

Umm my doggywog also likes to munch graSs too !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off for cheesy live music :dance: laters gaters:


----------



## Sarachka

WARNING The picture of Cara's gift might make you PUKE with the cuteness of it!!


----------



## LunaLady

Here's a bump pic I took a couple days ago! :dance:

https://oursimmonsfamily.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/img_1933copy.jpg?w=200&h=300


----------



## Mollykins

Have fun B! 

Aww Luna! Youse got a proper bump! :hugs:

Sarah, going to check now...


----------



## Mollykins

Aww! Sarah! How precious is that???? :cry:


----------



## Essie

Sarah that is the cutest gift! Kit (and Cara) will love it :cloud9:

Fab bump pic Luna :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, girls!

I just died of cuteness overload thanks to Sara!! What a precious gift for Cara!!

I want to go baby girl shopping, now....


----------



## Essie

Night night turtles. Think an early night is in order after the excitement of the first turtle baby being born. :sleep: well everyone :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm off to try catch some zzzzz's 

Got terrible heartburn, BH's and I'm tired too

Lovely bumpage + happy v week luna

Hope you got your groove on B !!

I bet Kit + billy are having a lovely bonding time with cara awwwww I may cry again 

Nights lovelys


----------



## LunaLady

I just can't wait to hear all about Kit's delivery and see a picture of little Cara! I bet she's the cutest ever. I love that name. She just sounds so precious and I've hardly heard anything about her! Aww, tears!! :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

I texted earlier and it's obviously tomorrow that they'll get home but by all accounts they nuv it and can't take their eyes off her :cloud9: 

I've had my hair dyed black tonight and a quick trim it's so long now :cloud9: :thumbup: my mum had a biopsy today that I didn't know about til just :nope: hope she's ok - off to see this gift :yipee: 

I'm supposedly on an early night tonight, not doing too well with that :haha: just watching the super league show :lol:


----------



## LunaLady

Ooo, Jaynie I *love* black hair. When I was skinny I could pull it off :thumbup:

You should post a pic! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for update Jaynie. :hugs: I am so happy for them. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Biopsy? For what? i hope all is okay.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I just ate Cara's surprise, sorry :munch: My dh is a dork because he almost won the kilt tonight of the lead singer but didn't :shrug: I would have won the kilt if dh hadn't spoken first. Oh my lots of dancing and waAaaaAyyy too much wine so there goes Emily but we hadn't got her anyway in the stressy leaving for holiday sex. I need Tena Lady protection when I leap around dancing :blush:Lots of little kids congregated around me tonight, mad jolly monkey dancing. Oh dear. Maybe I could get a campsite animator job :haha:

Good night, lovest thou all xxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Glad you had fun tonight B. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I've just got up and am being very teenage and heating up a tin of HEINZ TOMATO SOUP which I kidnapped from the O' so Anglo Campsite store. And dh is fast asleep already so English tomato soup all for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!.......m


----------



## firstbaby25

She has some problem that we thought was harmless but it's giving her grief! I do hope it's ok - Luna I got a camera for my birthday the other day and am so excited about taking lots of photos :thumbup: but for now I use my phone and I'll get a pic soon for sure... 

Night new mummy :sleep: well! I'm off Zzz now :cloud9: so tired after last night/ today excitement :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg this is going to be good! I have bread and slimey plastic camping cheese to go with my tomato soupy soup :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:munch: :munch: B I loooove tomato soup AND I'm starving!


----------



## firstbaby25

I nearly said that all you need is a cheese sandwich :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

My OH puts peanut butter on his toasted cheese :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's sooooo good Jaynie. I am in soup heaven here


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's worth leaving England and becoming an ex-pat just for the heightened Heinz pleasure it brings :shrug: It becomes more intense the longer you are deprived of it :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can sleep now my tummy is full. Night night allxxx

Soooo happy for Kit, and an ickle girl too! Not that I'm prejudiced or anything! *lier smiley*

I don't think it will sink in fully until I meet Kit and LO, must book eurostar asap! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Sounds like you're having a blast, B! :dance: Yay for Holiday!

I've just been out and about and I got Cara a few things.... :cloud9:

I'm going to pop it all in the mail this week and hope it makes it to her right quick! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Luna. What did you get?? :haha: I've got a couple things for Cara already but I waNt to get some more. :dance: I also have to wait for my OH to get home from California to help me finish off something before I can send it. Sweet :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Just a few cute little girly somethings :smug:
It was SO FUN to shop for girl stuff! I haven't gotten to do that!
And I'm in the process of making something, too... :D

As the first turtle baby she's going to be soooo spoiled!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Just a few cute little girly somethings :smug:
> It was SO FUN to shop for girl stuff! I haven't gotten to do that!
> And I'm in the process of making something, too... :D
> 
> As the first turtle baby she's going to be soooo spoiled!!!! :happydance:

Oh you know she is! The post man is going to start referring to Miss Cara instead of Kit :haha:


----------



## addie25

Harry Potter Review: THEY CHANGED THE BOOK WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY 2 MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The acting was good but it was not the book. They changed 2 many important parts. I mean the part at the end where he battles Lrd. V everyone is supposed to be around him and he gives this powerful speech WELL NOT IN THE MOVIE!!!! Disappointed :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

It has been too many years since I read the series, I didn't remember hardly any of it. Only thing I remembered was the 19 years later at the end. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and our doggie Luna is named after Luna Lovegood. She's my favorite character. I'm a lot like her. My voice actually sounds like her. DH always says, "Okay Loonie Lovegood!" :haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and our doggie Luna is named after Luna Lovegood. She's my favorite character. I'm a lot like her. My voice actually sounds like her. DH always says, "Okay Loonie Lovegood!" :haha:

AHAHA Yea Luna is a great character so full of life!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh ladies... I've never read the books and I depend solely on the movies to fill me in on the story line... don't ruin it for me! ... Please??? :hugs:

Sorry it was disappointing for you Addie.


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry Moll! :hugs:
We'll keep our mouths zipped. ;)


----------



## Sarachka

ahhh i wanna see pics of cara's presents!!

Maybe they'll be home today and we'll see pictures of Cara herself!!!


----------



## Sarachka

wtf is up with my ticker? day -0 ?? Way to make me feel like a baron wasteground tickerbitch!


----------



## Sarachka

I had a really rough evening and night last night, thinking of my poor friend. I listened to the songs they played at the service, and just thought how lucky I am to still have all my loved ones with me. OH and I slept in each others arms like we often do, and I just felt overwhelmingly lucky to have him there with me and knew that so many people don't have their loved one in their arms, and won't ever again. My heart broke a little for them last night. Hopefully I am OK today.


----------



## Sarachka

yey power posting! https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy036.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh Sezi, that is rude of your ticker... not sure why it'd doing that. Maybe you have a French one? :shrug:

Goodnight from me . :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Ahh Sezi, that is rude of your ticker... not sure why it'd doing that. Maybe you have a French one? :shrug:
> 
> Goodnight from me . :hugs:

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Count_Sheep.gif sweet dreams m'lovely


----------



## LunaLady

Good night turtles. When I wake tomorrow little Cara will be one day old! :cry:

Does anyone know - is her name being pronounced like 'care-uh' or 'car-uh'? :shrug:

I hope Kit, Billy and Cara are snug and happy wherever they be. I hope they get to go home soon! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Well, she's already one day old, UK time, huh??


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Good night turtles. When I wake tomorrow little Cara will be one day old! :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know - is her name being pronounced like 'care-uh' or 'car-uh'? :shrug:
> 
> I hope Kit, Billy and Cara are snug and happy wherever they be. I hope they get to go home soon! :dance:

I'm assuming car-ruh as that would be the typical pronunciation in the UK, but I know in the USA it would be care-a.


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Well, she's already one day old, UK time, huh??

yep she is 26 hours old https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Laie_7.gif


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I had a really rough evening and night last night, thinking of my poor friend. I listened to the songs they played at the service, and just thought how lucky I am to still have all my loved ones with me. OH and I slept in each others arms like we often do, and I just felt overwhelmingly lucky to have him there with me and knew that so many people don't have their loved one in their arms, and won't ever again. My heart broke a little for them last night. Hopefully I am OK today.

I can't imagine how hard yesterday must have been for you, and all her family and friends :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/dancegirl2.gif yoo hoo! JaynieLover, I see you!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: member I said death touches ya. You're not alone friend :hugs: and try not to think about it too much, it's not practical. I hope you gel a bit better... I need :coffee: and to stand up - out of bed! 

I have been pronouncing cah-rah because I know someone with the name cara you could all be right and of course Kit will have to tell us. Janie was her nana's name - I'm honoured, maybe I'm reincarnate!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hissy: dont make me go to work :hissy:

36 more work days left :cry: :grr:
I sooooo tired :(

Oh do we have any KIt baby pics :)


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hissy: dont make me go to work :hissy:
> 
> 36 more work days left :cry: :grr:
> I sooooo tired :(
> 
> Oh do we have any KIt baby pics :)

36 days will fly by my love !!! How long you taking off work ?

I am training this week and I just want to nap lol


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies !!!

Hope you all have a wonderful day .... Essie ... I have my eye on you !!!

Xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: dont make me go to work :hissy:
> 
> 36 more work days left :cry: :grr:
> I sooooo tired :(
> 
> Oh do we have any KIt baby pics :)
> 
> 36 days will fly by my love !!! How long you taking off work ?
> 
> I am training this week and I just want to nap lolClick to expand...

Hmmmm lets say a few years!:shock: :rofl: :smug:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies !!!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day .... Essie ... I have my eye on you !!!
> 
> Xxxx

:wave: Morning Crunch!


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: dont make me go to work :hissy:
> 
> 36 more work days left :cry: :grr:
> I sooooo tired :(
> 
> Oh do we have any KIt baby pics :)
> 
> 36 days will fly by my love !!! How long you taking off work ?
> 
> I am training this week and I just want to nap lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm lets say a few years!:shock: :rofl: :smug:Click to expand...

Lol - might try that one with my dh ..... Not sure he will agree :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning essie 

Hope you have a nice day planned and get the bp nice and low x


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Morning essie
> 
> Hope you have a nice day planned and get the bp nice and low x

I am seeing my mum, going for tea and a cake somewhere and then will relax at her house til we head to my appointment :thumbup: Going to be thinking relaxing thoughts all day to keep that BP down.


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning crunch! Training sucks.

My :coffee: is delicious - can't beat it in the morning! I :brat: want to peeve Kit's bebe!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh essie... In all the excitement I have forgotten you are a ticking time bomb! It's just so exciting... Do you have a text list? For when :pink: comes? Wanna put a turtle on it? That's how we knew with Kit you see :-k


----------



## Crunchie

Oh jaynie you are so organised - I was more drawn to thinking about tea and cake and I might get some cake later x 

I Want pics !!!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh essie... In all the excitement I have forgotten you are a ticking time bomb! It's just so exciting... Do you have a text list? For when :pink: comes? Wanna put a turtle on it? That's how we knew with Kit you see :-k

I'm thinking maybe the baby will take tips from Cara, that it's best to stay snuggly inside til the last minute :haha: Yes I do have a text list, but no turtles on it at the moment. Will happily add one so I can keep you up to date when anything happens :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Right, Off to get ready to go out, but will nip back on before I leave. Hope everyone has a nice day, we actually have some sun here this morning! :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

It's supposed to rain here for a month! Crunch I get accused of ring regimented, I just like routine and I have this uncanny ability for forward thinking :smug: that or I'm a nosy bitch - you decided :lol: :winkwink: 

Pushing the boat out byeardrumg jumper dress for work. :shock: hope I get away with it!!


----------



## Crunchie

I love being organised - I work with the most messy team (sorry b) papers everywhere .... I can not even sit at their desks as I cannot work in mess

But it's me that has the issue ... I should relax apparently 
Lol
- this makes me giggle when they are looking for the same piece of work about 5 times a day ..... 

Have a good one my love xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: I tidy my desk about 5 times a day... When do you finish crunch? :happydance: 

B I've just had pate on toast :munch: :munch: was delish!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: I tidy my desk about 5 times a day... When do you finish crunch? :happydance:
> 
> B I've just had pate on toast :munch: :munch: was delish!

11 august !!! Yipppeeeee 17 working days left ...

I assume everything on your desk is at right angles ? If so I would like you to joint my team :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Morning all! hope you worky turts have a good day...and the non-worky ones too of course :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning 

Hope you feel better today Sarah big squeezy hugs from moi xx

Essie thinking low BP vibes for you my love

B what a wicked time your having and sneeking around munching heinz in the small hours what are you like!!!!

Not long now to work clare & Crunchie!!! yipee for more daytime turts

Today im doing zero naff nufing, as i feel like im gonna pee every 3 mins and when i go its just a tricle and the pressure is horrendous right now still having loads of BH and feel like he may pop out (i wish)his head to say hello any second
Im tired too and slept poo so sofa day today!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: I just accidently did an aquagym class with Holly! I went for my invigorating early morning swim as I will for 2 weeks, however hungover I am, and I then went to get Holly for her swim after I'd done my lengths and were in the pool and loads of people arrived and music and all. Really fun but I'll do it tomorrow without holly clinging to me!

Dh just back from store and told me I'm not to go and buy anything just now, the man at the checkout is tall green eyed and extremely handsome and tanned man:haha: So catch you later girls, off to buy some biscuits we desperately need from the store :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

They should let Kit home today, they would of had to keep baby in for 24hrs cos of Meconium, i bet they are so excited to get home!

I slept well last night, been getting bh's all morning making my work even harder! its making me soooo tired i just want to go back to bed!
lunch today with my mum! so am waiting for washing to finish then il take a quick nap!

Sarah hope youre ok, its so hard dealing with these things :( :hugs:

Addie, i know what you mean about the HP movie i did say this at the time to OH, i kept saying 'thats not right, this didnt happen, theyve missed so much out at this part' i was bit disappointed, but the book is soooo detailed they kinda had to cram all they could in! they should of made each of the last films at least 3 hours long! 
I hope you are ok today and not in any pain, thinking of you x

everyone else helloo :) hope you are all ok! im 35 weeks today which leaves me with 35days left! how mad is that!


----------



## new mummy2010

im just waiting for my new bump picture to upload, mum reckons its dropped a little i dont so need your wisely inputs too!


----------



## Crunchie

Waiting for midwife appt .... I always have to wait !!!!

Logged onto work from home this morning .... So they want me to train a new person and cover anothers workload.... I thought they were meant to give you less as you was leaving .... Wonder what bp will be ???


----------



## new mummy2010

35weeks+2days













37weeks+2days


----------



## new mummy2010

looks lower on 1st one to me


----------



## Crunchie

Hmmm..... I am not sure ! From the iPhone it looks lower on the 2nd ! Interesting ...


----------



## Crunchie

What's your tattoo off ???


----------



## new mummy2010

good luck crunchie i always have to wait too!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Its actually a cover up from a silly mistake when a teen, its not my favourite one by far.
But its a big star with lots of smaller ones shooting off it and shading around it looks like dust !!

I dont think it looks any bigger though? Maybe you are right he feels blooming lower i know that!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just had a catch up in the mini club where Holly is playing on rocking things
.
Sarachka I hope you're shaking the gloom, death is very clingy. I like Jaynie's advice about not thinking about it too much because it's not practical! 

Jaynie and Crunch I'm an organised chaos person, there is a method in my madness usually! I think my brain is quite logical, it's just my material world escapes organisation a little :shrug:

Essie you must give a uk turtle your number! I've just about started breathing again after Kit, we're gonna have to build up more birthing stamina I think since they'll be coming in thick and fast soon! 

Hayley I know, I'm a shameless midnight Heinz muncher :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lower on 1st one from the lurker


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Emandi
Did you enjoy your holiday??
I need you to pm me your address for your turtle gift please lovely


----------



## new mummy2010

Very quiet today must be because kit is all snuggled with Cara, B is on holiday and Jaynies at work hehe!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

I feel like shit today for some reason?? I feel so sickly like MS has come back i cant move without wanting to heave blahhhh


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry u feel sick :hugs: I'm not feeling 2 good my stomach is crampy :nope: I wish DH was staying home today but he has work. I will go to my moms but all she does is talk and talk about how it's no biggie I've lost a baby bc I will start again soon. She says it bc she doesn't want me 2 b sad about it. Well when all this is over I'm hopping rt in the hot tub since I am allowed to b in one now. I just hope I get started next month with all the new meds so I can get embryos put in in September.


----------



## emandi

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Emandi
> Did you enjoy your holiday??
> I need you to pm me your address for your turtle gift please lovely

Hello lovely, thanks my little holiday was great, just a bit short.
Enjoyed seeing family and friends. All great until Friday night when I got email from my cousin where my dad's party was saying that her daughter had and is still having fifth disease (slapped cheek disease) which is dangerous for pregnant women. So after worry that we can catch chicken pox here it comes another worry.
Had my scan on Friday, so far all ok. Will try to attach the picture.
And how are you? I see growing nicely :thumbup:. Is your baby head down now? I suppose ...
Hope you are ok my dear :flower:, I know not being on as much as I used to, but my life became sooo busy. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emandi

Addie lovely :cry:, so sorry the beanie didn't stick :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles!

I've missed you!!!!!
:cloud9:Kit! You are a girl mommy!!:cloud9:
I can't believe I missed it!!But I was so with you in spirit and I am SOOOOO over the moon happy for you:hugs::kiss::hugs:
https://www.pressies4princesses.co.uk/img/our-gifts/cards/juicy-lucy/baby-girl-card-s.jpg

I was awake for 52 hours, working for 35 of those!!!:nope: Really tired and really sore and really stressed

The SPCA inspection is tomorrow morning. The DH flies to Zimbabwe at 6am on Thursday so he won't be at my scan :cry: I will have to get 3 people to 3 different schools all by 7:15 every morning on my own :nope: And i get so scared staying on my own. My mom will come stay some nights but I can't expect her to come every night. And I will have to feed the dogs their icky heart and lung mince :sick:

So that's my pity party :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Now I have to catch up. Prepare for some power posting :bodyb:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Trin! :wave: How are u today? B gave us an update on you yesterday. sorry things are all pooey right now for you. I hope everything sorts themselves out quickly and your FIL pulls thru :hugs:

Emandi! :hi: u have a peach today! :dance: how have u been doll? i miss seeing u on the threads.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hayley :hugs: feel better soon! Your due date is the day before Luna's anniversary and 3 days after mine :D


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm just reading all the turtle mania from when Kit was in labour and everyone was waiting and it's making me :cry: Ch'ien brought me lunch in bed and saw me :cry: and says "what? It's just spinach pasta" :haha:

We're all going to be a bunch of loons :fool: by the time all the preggy turtles have popped! Thank goodness you weren't waiting for my patient otherwise you would definitely have gone mad :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> wtf is up with my ticker? day -0 ?? Way to make me feel like a baron wasteground tickerbitch!

tickerbitch? :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

well i've been at work for an hour now... i suppose i should actually do some work :) ttyl turts :kiss:

Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emandi
> Did you enjoy your holiday??
> I need you to pm me your address for your turtle gift please lovely
> 
> Hello lovely, thanks my little holiday was great, just a bit short.
> Enjoyed seeing family and friends. All great until Friday night when I got email from my cousin where my dad's party was saying that her daughter had and is still having fifth disease (slapped cheek disease) which is dangerous for pregnant women. So after worry that we can catch chicken pox here it comes another worry.
> Had my scan on Friday, so far all ok. Will try to attach the picture.
> And how are you? I see growing nicely :thumbup:. Is your baby head down now? I suppose ...
> Hope you are ok my dear :flower:, I know not being on as much as I used to, but my life became sooo busy.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh no im sure you will all be fine try not to worry
Glad scan was all well cant see any piccy though:shrug:
Yes Nate is 2/5 engaged ready for action (soon i hope)
Pop on soon we miss you :hugs:



newbie_ttc said:


> Hayley :hugs: feel better soon! Your due date is the day before Luna's anniversary and 3 days after mine :D

lol you will all of celebrated way before i pop i guess!!

Hellooo Trin that was a long hard labour even for you as well:hugs:
You can talk to us turtles to keep you company whilst DH is out of town!!
You have all those doggys and young boys to protect you too, i hope the spca inspection goes well with no probs:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> wtf is up with my ticker? day -0 ?? Way to make me feel like a baron wasteground tickerbitch!
> 
> tickerbitch? :rofl:Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Tickerbitch!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Just nipping on to say blood pressure is down :thumbup: Also been having quite strong braxton hicks today, not painful at all but stronger than I've had before. Next mw appointment is thursday now. Hope everyone is having a good day, have a proper catch up this evening :flower:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Just nipping on to say blood pressure is down :thumbup: Also been having quite strong braxton hicks today, not painful at all but stronger than I've had before. Next mw appointment is thursday now. Hope everyone is having a good day, have a proper catch up this evening :flower:

I am so glad it is down :happydance::happydance: OOO here comes our next turtle baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey ladies it seems I have a water infection and have been given antibiotics - I hate taking stuff ...... Has anyone else had to take antibiotics 


Xxxx


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Hey ladies it seems I have a water infection and have been given antibiotics - I hate taking stuff ...... Has anyone else had to take antibiotics
> 
> What is a water infection???


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Just nipping on to say blood pressure is down :thumbup: Also been having quite strong braxton hicks today, not painful at all but stronger than I've had before. Next mw appointment is thursday now. Hope everyone is having a good day, have a proper catch up this evening :flower:

:thumbup:glad its gone doen Essie, and:happydance:for stronger BH mine have been quite frequent and uncomfy:growlmad:



Crunchie said:


> Hey ladies it seems I have a water infection and have been given antibiotics - I hate taking stuff ...... Has anyone else had to take antibiotics
> 
> 
> Xxxx

I had them for sinisitus & a finger infection a few weeks back as long as they are penicillin based your fine Crunch!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Doctor called I am going to loose the baby :cry: I am very sad but relieved at the same time that I have a concrete answer. Happy to know they have healthy embryos waiting for me and hopefully those stick.

I don't know what to say Addie. That it just too sad. When Bethany told me yesterday I couldn't get you our of my mind. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just nipping on to say blood pressure is down :thumbup: Also been having quite strong braxton hicks today, not painful at all but stronger than I've had before. Next mw appointment is thursday now. Hope everyone is having a good day, have a proper catch up this evening :flower:
> 
> :thumbup:glad its gone doen Essie, and:happydance:for stronger BH mine have been quite frequent and uncomfy:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies it seems I have a water infection and have been given antibiotics - I hate taking stuff ...... Has anyone else had to take antibiotics
> 
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I had them for sinisitus & a finger infection a few weeks back as long as they are penicillin based your fine Crunch!!Click to expand...

Oh my you can only take penicillin if you are pregnant well I guess when I get pregnant again I can not get sick I am not able to take penicillin :shrug:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doctor called I am going to loose the baby :cry: I am very sad but relieved at the same time that I have a concrete answer. Happy to know they have healthy embryos waiting for me and hopefully those stick.
> 
> I don't know what to say Addie. That it just too sad. When Bethany told me yesterday I couldn't get you our of my mind. I'm so sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I just hope I can start again soon so I have something to look 4ward 2. This waiting game stinks and since I can not try naturally I have to do everything based on my doctors time line.


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just nipping on to say blood pressure is down :thumbup: Also been having quite strong braxton hicks today, not painful at all but stronger than I've had before. Next mw appointment is thursday now. Hope everyone is having a good day, have a proper catch up this evening :flower:
> 
> :thumbup:glad its gone doen Essie, and:happydance:for stronger BH mine have been quite frequent and uncomfy:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies it seems I have a water infection and have been given antibiotics - I hate taking stuff ...... Has anyone else had to take antibiotics
> 
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I had them for sinisitus & a finger infection a few weeks back as long as they are penicillin based your fine Crunch!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my you can only take penicillin if you are pregnant well I guess when I get pregnant again I can not get sick I am not able to take penicillin :shrug:Click to expand...

Thats just what the dr gave me and i checked with Trin ? Is that right Trin?
Im sure there must be something you would be able to take instaed of im no dr so dont listen to me:blush:


----------



## addie25

LOL you r funny!!! It is sooo hot today and I really want to be outside. Not sure what 2 do today. I am at my moms and just relaxing with the dogs as of now.


----------



## Crunchie

Addie I think it's called a uti - 

I did ask if it was safe .... I am sure it is


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Addie I think it's called a uti -
> 
> I did ask if it was safe .... I am sure it is

They would not give it to you if it wasn't safe I am sure! So I am guessing having some clotting is normal with a M/C rt???


----------



## mummyApril

my mum has just told me that she is away for 2 weeks from the 29th July! this baby has to stay in until hes due! i cant go early! i wont be able to do it without her there! scared :/


----------



## Mollykins

Awe April:hugs: that's pooey timing love. What's she leaving for?


----------



## mummyApril

shes going to Florida for 2 weeks, she booked it in October! brilliant timing :/


----------



## poas

Hey everyone! I have a question for the teacher...I mean Trin!
Please could you describe bh to me-I know how stupid this sounds but I didn't have any with Harri and I am not sure if I have been experiencing them?Also I bought rasberry leaf capsules as you suggested and the woman gave me a lecture about not using them till 39wks but I was sure they dont bring on labour just soften everything up and prepare uterus?


----------



## Mollykins

That's rotten sweets, I hope she gets back in time. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Me too I'll be terrified if not :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy - are you not a bit early? I don't know much but you are only 30 wks... 

April sorry to hear that! I don't want my mum there but she so wants to and will be like we were with kit :cloud9: 

:hi: Molly you lappy or phone? 

Trin sorry you had a wankey time of it and more to come, but we'll all be at your scan and you know it. I so wish I could pop over and stay for girlie nights while your DH is away :hugs: 

Hayles - I suspect the reasons for quietness are exactly ad you told them me, kit AND B are all indisposed now :shrug: 

Sezi - hope you're feeling better.

Crunch - ash had antibiotics for the same thing in pregnancy but the doctor actually indicated she was in the wrong but the MW said not at all and recommended she complain... Surely if they are prescription they're good to go.

Emandi - glad your holiday went well :flower: and don't worry about being busy, me too. I'm hoping your trick works and I get pregnant soon! Just because I started a job :yipee:. Glad you seen your family :kiss:

Newbie - have a great day! 

Kit - come and show us your bebe :sulk: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Jaynie babe... definitely on the phone.


----------



## new mummy2010

how was the jumper dress jaynie?
Anyone else wish to share weather my bump is lower 2 weeks ago or now!??


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think its lower now :) sorry for not being around i am without my laptop and need a usb keyboard for it as the keyboard connection on the motherboard is broked! means i need a new motherboard (yikes) i'm just going to use an external keyboard :)


----------



## new mummy2010

THought you had been quiet ginge, how's things with you and OH?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Only if you are looking for a good laugh or two

Spoiler
https://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/category/photos/awkward-hall-of-fame/


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Moll! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You all have a splash of monkey love coming your way across the ocean- I swam in the sea and called out all your names one by one as I jumped over big waves in the chilly Breton sea this afternoon! 

And I got Cara a so sweet thing, bursting to tell you but that will ruin the surprise for Kit!:dohh: And dh got me a lovely little coloured handmade basket from a crafts market along the beach. Swimming was soooooo good, and played on the beach alot, then back to campsite and I went for a swim in the pool and then hamman. So delicious, I love holidays where I'm just in water all the time. :cloud9:


Gonna go for a catch up!


----------



## mummyApril

I'm not sure Hayley, you look bigger, so that might be why it doesn't look like its dropped more? X


----------



## new mummy2010

sounds like your in your element Bethany, im well jel cant wait for our holiday next yr


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hey everyone! I have a question for the teacher...I mean Trin!
> Please could you describe bh to me-I know how stupid this sounds but I didn't have any with Harri and I am not sure if I have been experiencing them?Also I bought rasberry leaf capsules as you suggested and the woman gave me a lecture about not using them till 39wks but I was sure they dont bring on labour just soften everything up and prepare uterus?

Ok, BH feels like tightening of the abdomen. You are often not aware of them in the first pregnancy because you may think that baby is just stretching out. They can be a bit painful (usually in later pregnancies) but usually are not. What you described sounds like BH

Raspberry leaf prepares the uterus for birth and prevents postpartum haemorrhage. I usually prescribe it from 36 weeks. No it definitely doesn't bring on labour

Hayley was asking about penicillin - it's usually the only one prescribed during pregnancy but if you are allergic (which it seems I am :wacko:) They will weigh up the risks and prescribe something else. Just generally not a tetracycline because it stains baby's teeth


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> I'm not sure Hayley, you look bigger, so that might be why it doesn't look like its dropped more? X

Really:wacko:i thought they looked pretty much the same:blush:

Going on lurkberry now to watch emmerdale in bed:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Me too I'll be terrified if not :(

That's really crappy. Chances are that if you really are scared of her not being there you won't go into labour. But if it happens and she's not there, you may just surprise yourself with how strong you really are, which may not be a bad thing


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> how was the jumper dress jaynie?
> Anyone else wish to share weather my bump is lower 2 weeks ago or now!??

I think second pic is lower - a steeped slope on the way down


----------



## Sarachka

NEWBIE!!!! I just spat my drink onto the cat thanks to laughing at that website!!! I see some jokey facebook tagging coming along!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You all have a splash of monkey love coming your way across the ocean- I swam in the sea and called out all your names one by one as I jumped over big waves in the chilly Breton sea this afternoon!
> 
> And I got Cara a so sweet thing, bursting to tell you but that will ruin the surprise for Kit!:dohh: And dh got me a lovely little coloured handmade basket from a crafts market along the beach. Swimming was soooooo good, and played on the beach alot, then back to campsite and I went for a swim in the pool and then hamman. So delicious, I love holidays where I'm just in water all the time. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Gonna go for a catch up!

Omg I so can picture you doing that and it just made me :cry:...again! Dh must think I'm mad


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany you're really close to my sis and the bebes at the moment, they're in Jersey


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, you snagged the ultra sticky bean 41k post! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayles I think second pix is lower - dress was fine totally fine. No one said a word :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley you're right I'm so in my element! I even get to cycle in order to do the laundry, just came back from the laundry room (which is a short bike ride away but a bit tedious to walk to) with a heap of washing on the baby seat and just hung it out to dry :happydance: 

Actually it was so silly, I was coming back with the weight of damp washing on the bike seat behind me and took a wrong turn and said to the washing "oh silly mummy, that's not where we live" :rofl: So used to chatting to Holly in the baby seat :dohh:

Hope the man with green eyes wasn't watching :blush: I HAVEN'T SEEN HIM YET! He'd gone!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, you snagged the ultra sticky bean 41k post! :happydance:

OMG! :shock: :ninja: Must be a good omen


----------



## Sarachka

*Kit update!!

They are home from the hospital, just. Kit's been having a sleep and hopes to come on tonight with some pics. Tomorrow if she doesn't get chance!!!!



*


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *Kit update!!
> 
> They are home from the hospital, just. Kit's been having a sleep and hopes to come on tonight with some pics. Tomorrow if she doesn't get chance!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *

Exciting :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Me too I'll be terrified if not :(
> 
> That's really crappy. Chances are that if you really are scared of her not being there you won't go into labour. But if it happens and she's not there, you may just surprise yourself with how strong you really are, which may not be a bad thingClick to expand...

yeah thats what i was thinking shes back on the 12th and im due 23rd! so fingers crossed, otherwise it will be my sisters one who will be asking is that meant to happen and the other crying lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! I hope I don't miss it!


----------



## addie25

Since I would love nothing more than to curl up in a ball under my covers I decided to ask my friend to the movies so I do not do that. Just starting to sink in how much this sucks. I'm such a happy person and the last year has just been a horrible test for me. Once I get my new plan I'll feel better it's just the waiting part that's hard. It's frustrating bc I did everything I was supposed to do but embryo wasn't strong enough. I know the ones he has frozen r strong but just saddens me we couldn't start with those and avoided another heart ache.

I'll put up a couple wedding pictures when I get home from the movies ( from the wedding I was in Sunday)


----------



## Essie

Hayley - I do think bump looks a little lower in the second pic. Hope your BH have eased up a bit.

B - sounds like you're having a fabbo time :thumbup:

Sarachka - thanks for the Kit update. Can't wait to see pics of Cara :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: Kit pics coming soon to a thread near you!:dance:

Thanks Sachka, you're being a fabbo Communicateur :thumbup: And yes we're not so far from Jersey in the greater scheme of things :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Since I would love nothing more than to curl up in a ball under my covers I decided to ask my friend to the movies so I do not do that. Just starting to sink in how much this sucks. I'm such a happy person and the last year has just been a horrible test for me. Once I get my new plan I'll feel better it's just the waiting part that's hard. It's frustrating bc I did everything I was supposed to do but embryo wasn't strong enough. I know the ones he has frozen r strong but just saddens me we couldn't start with those and avoided another heart ache.
> 
> I'll put up a couple wedding pictures when I get home from the movies ( from the wedding I was in Sunday)

Addie sorry m'love. Wish I could hop on the plane over to NYC and we could go for a coffee and stalk famous people, or we could go down to the Jersey Shore and look out for The Sitation etc lolol


----------



## addie25

Lol dh went to school with the situation!!!!! Looking for famous people would be fun!! I'm so oblivious that I prob saw some in NYC and never realized! I'm 2 busy making sure cars n bikes don't hit me in NYC !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wave:

I'm having such a lovely time and the nice weather hasn't even arrived yet :wohoo:

French and Euro bod kids have the life of Riley, they've all been on holiday for ages and in the uk they're still at school! My dss's have had 10 days in Corsica too! Spoilt brats, but it's coz their stepdad is from there. When April mentioned the school run it seemed really surrreal! Only English parents of pre-schoolers are here.


----------



## mummyApril

i have just read my darling girls school reports! oh i am so emotional at how well they have done, especially Angel, with all those girls have gone through and they are such strong little babies! Ohh they are going to get so spoilt! I am the proudest mummy in the world!


----------



## HollyMonkey

WELL DONE FAYE AND ANGEL!

And you April for being da bestest mummykins :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> WELL DONE FAYE AND ANGEL!
> 
> And you April for being da bestest mummykins :hugs:

Absolutely :thumbup: They take after their clever mommy :amartass:


----------



## Essie

Aww Well done Faye and Angel. You must be a very proud mummy April :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Angel and Faye! :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I literally can't wait to ogle cara :wohoo:

B it does suck over here. There are times when I was in school and I was in on my birthday - which, if you'd forgot is a week tomorrow. I'm working though :( :( 

AND Adam's being such a douchebag right now, and he's got no money to do ANYTHING on my actual birthday! I feel so sorry for myself ATM like why did I pick such a fucking loser? Not only that, but he denies denies denies allll the time and so problems never resolve :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

God you're so fashionable and cosmopolitan Sarachka I've no idea what The Situation is :shrug:

Addie big hugs, there'll be a rocky patch but follow your instinct as how best to ride it out, whether it's introspective or extroverted you'll come through just fine :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yay angel & Faye! :wohoo:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks for bump comments,

B I can just see you now on the bike gabbing away to the wet washing haha you make me chuckle!!!

April is jay not going with you ? Your girls must be proud of you as their mummy too that's why they are doing so well

Glad kit is home can't wait for piccys


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks for bump comments,

B I can just see you now on the bike gabbing away to the wet washing haha you make me chuckle!!!

April is jay not going with you ? Your girls must be proud of you as their mummy too that's why they are doing so well

Glad kit is home can't wait for piccys


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - we all have bad patches! I've been living with my parents in law for a year now an I lost 2 jobs last year. At least you're getting your fair share outta the way. The only way is up now sweetie - I promise! :hugs: true, it must feel that it sucks to be you but it will pass!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sorry about double posts my phone always does this!

I really want cheese + pickled onions now.....


----------



## mummyApril

aw guys thankyou im sooooo :cry: with proudness (not even a word lol) iv worked really hard to erase their fathers wrong doings and it seems the girls have more brain than those men put together lol!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks for bump comments,
> 
> B I can just see you now on the bike gabbing away to the wet washing haha you make me chuckle!!!
> 
> April is jay not going with you ? Your girls must be proud of you as their mummy too that's why they are doing so well
> 
> Glad kit is home can't wait for piccys

yeah he will be there but this is Jay he will most likely faint, or get the giggles or something! lol x


----------



## Essie

I have a question about braxton hicks. I had them occasionally up to about 37 weeks, then they went away. But all day today I've been having them quite strongly, not painful just uncomfortable. Had a few hours this morning of getting them every 20 minutes or so, then a few through the afternoon, and again in the last hour they're every 15-20 minutes. I understand what BH are, but don't understand why they stopped and now have come back :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie im sorry Adam is being a poofuckhead! men are stoopid sometimes they just dont realise what they have :/ :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

ESSIE, there seems to be a regularity to this BHs which isn't typical.... perhaps labour is starting... :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> God you're so fashionable and cosmopolitan Sarachka I've no idea what The Situation is :shrug:
> 
> Addie big hugs, there'll be a rocky patch but follow your instinct as how best to ride it out, whether it's introspective or extroverted you'll come through just fine :flower:

:shhh: me neither :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

*YAY well done Angel and Faye, you clever girlies!*


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I have a question about braxton hicks. I had them occasionally up to about 37 weeks, then they went away. But all day today I've been having them quite strongly, not painful just uncomfortable. Had a few hours this morning of getting them every 20 minutes or so, then a few through the afternoon, and again in the last hour they're every 15-20 minutes. I understand what BH are, but don't understand why they stopped and now have come back :shrug:

These bh are probably moving baby and cervix into the best possible position for labour :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> ESSIE, there seems to be a regularity to this BHs which isn't typical.... perhaps labour is starting... :dance:

I would love to think this is it starting but I'm not sure. Is it on and off at the start? Everything I read says it's not labour starting until contractions get more regular and stronger/more painful. And these aren't painful, and are staying at pretty much the same pattern. It's very confusing :wacko:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I have a question about braxton hicks. I had them occasionally up to about 37 weeks, then they went away. But all day today I've been having them quite strongly, not painful just uncomfortable. Had a few hours this morning of getting them every 20 minutes or so, then a few through the afternoon, and again in the last hour they're every 15-20 minutes. I understand what BH are, but don't understand why they stopped and now have come back :shrug:
> 
> These bh are probably moving baby and cervix into the best possible position for labour :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Trin, good to know that something positive is going on and baby is maybe starting to be ready soon :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i reckon Essie it may be early labour! :)


----------



## Sarachka

Trin and Bethany, it's not 'what' The Situation is, it's Who!

https://photos.posh24.com/p/800562/l/jersey_shore/jersey_shores_the_situation_hot_or_not.jpg


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i reckon Essie it may be early labour! :)

We'll see what happens overnight, but it's good to know my body is doing something to get towards labour.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Trin and Bethany, it's not 'what' The Situation is, it's Who!
> 
> https://photos.posh24.com/p/800562/l/jersey_shore/jersey_shores_the_situation_hot_or_not.jpg

I was waiting to see what picture you would post :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

could be signs of labour essie :D and jaynie i thanked your post because i know how you feel hun xxx same here constantly xx talk soon girls i *think* my lurkberry should arrive tomorrow FX'd off to play lego indiana now :haha: i nuvs you all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

So that's Mr. Situation ? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for lurkberry Ginge :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> So that's Mr. Situation ? :shrug:

There's an AWFUL yet ADDICTIVE car-crash reality show called Jersey Shore filmed in New Jersey which is a bit like Real World, but wish much less aim or point lol. The Situation is one person from it. His real name is Mike. Jersey Shore and I have a total love=hate relationship.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i reckon Essie it may be early labour! :)
> 
> We'll see what happens overnight, but it's good to know my body is doing something to get towards labour.Click to expand...

It's all good signs :thumbup: 

But don't leap to "I'm in labour" too soon (not that it sounds like you are). That's what this mom did at the birth today. She wasn't really in labour, having bh, getting ready, but put it on FB and twitter and got really anxious. So she is saying her labour was 48 hours...actually it was about 9 hours because she wasn't in labour up til then


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha thanks Sarachka! I will try to educate myself in such matters as these one day!

I'm off to bed with herbal tea and Potamus and dh now in our gompagomp bedroom :cloud9: Early start for swimming at 8am then aquagym at 9am then Holly fun all day thereafter :dance: Too cool. Gonna take her crabbing :thumbup: 

Nighty night all, big massive sloppy kisses from HolidayMonkeyPants :kiss: xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm off to sleepypoo's girls very tired today couldn't nap before as builders were cutting tiles all afternoon night all happy midnight snacking B xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks ginge :hugs: he's just been in a mood everyday for ages and it's wearing me down know what I mean?! 

I have the same love/hate relationship with jersey shore!


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight to all those sleeping. :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, sorry Adams being a jerk. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> NEWBIE!!!! I just spat my drink onto the cat thanks to laughing at that website!!! I see some jokey facebook tagging coming along!!

i saw your album! u are hiLARIOUS!! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Little miss Cara will be properly spoiled I see! just reading posts i've missed and so many turtles have bought her things. Kit will be overwhelmed with all the lovely gifts. I went by Target on my lunch break today and grabbed everything pink I could find. I was so excited, i had to put some things back :blush: :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtle girls
I'm shocked I'm still awake...or maybe this is all a dream :shrug:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

It's the first turtle baby Newbie.... can't expect any less! :)


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Good night turtle girls
> I'm shocked I'm still awake...or maybe this is all a dream :shrug:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:haha: sleep well Trin.


----------



## firstbaby25

Night sleepy turts... 

I was hoping for photos but I guess tomorrow is the day FX'd! 

Thanks moll I'm sure all will be fine in the end...


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Turtle Loves!!

I was squirming in my chair when I read Kit is home and will be posting soon! Hopefully By the time I wake tomorrow.... :cloud9:

Jaynie, sorry Adam is being a bratface. You don't deserve that lovey. Give him the cold shoulder... that's always my first response. Doesn't always work, though! :haha:

Trin, I'm sorry you've got a stressful week this week! I hope everything goes smoothly and then you get a break for a bit from all the commotion that's been going on!

Newbie, yay for pink purchases!! I bought Cara a few things yesterday and it was SO FUN to shop for cute little girl stuff!! :dance:

Essie, I hope the BH means labour is not too far off! :dance:

April, such smart, adorable and level headed girls you have! You should be such a proud mama. They are so lucky to have you!!

Hayley, I DO think your bump looks lower! :dance:

Hello, Molly! Are you getting rain and cloudy skies like me? I would say I wish summer would hurry up and get here... but I'm really just fine with this weather! If it were hot and sunny I'd be puffed up and miserable! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm with you Luna, I rather like the grey and less than hot weather. :)


----------



## mummyApril

i just hope the postman doesnt wake up poor Cara and Kit if they are napping!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> *YAY well done Angel and Faye, you clever girlies!*

What did I miss :shrug:

So it seems DH does not want to leave me alone. He said he and his friends have to practice tonight (they are playing a concert in a couple weeks) but I should come over because before they play they are just hanging out and then while they play I can hang out there and watch tv so I am not alone in our house. Very sweet offer but I am not going to off myself I am ok being alone. I said I would go but because it was so sweet of him to think of me but ill come back home when they start playing music.


----------



## mummyApril

is anyone else having trouble with icons etc showing up on bnb? like the page isnt showing up properly or could it be my new lappy?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> It's the first turtle baby Newbie.... can't expect any less! :)

I think i need to set aside a turtle fund :-k lots of baby turts are on the way :happydance: 

speaking of which, I wonder if LS has given birth? Surely she has by now :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Wedding Picture. I am on the right side second girl in from the end with blonde hair.


----------



## Mollykins

I arrived a bit early to my appointment. :-=


----------



## addie25

:hi: Molly!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly! we are so out of sync! I didn't realize you had an appt today.... monthly check up?


----------



## newbie_ttc

very cute Addie! I like your hair :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> very cute Addie! I like your hair :thumbup:

Thanks!! The lady did a good job.


----------



## newbie_ttc

how are u? that's pretty funny that your DH went to school with Situation. Does he watch the Jersey Shore?


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> how are u? that's pretty funny that your DH went to school with Situation. Does he watch the Jersey Shore?

No he doesn't watch the show. He and my brothers went to school with him but were not friends with her. Much different personalities. I actually have never seen the show for more than 3 minutes I should watch one and see what its about. I just do not like how it makes Jersey people seem low class thats y I do not watch it.


----------



## newbie_ttc

I didn't watch the show at 1st but I kept seeing all this press about the show giving Italian Americans a bad rep, so I had to see what every one was talking about. they do play into sterotypes quite a bit, but these are young kids just trying to have fun. I could see how ppl in other countries might get a false impression, but if u live here you'd think ppl would know better.


----------



## addie25

Yea you would think people would know better. I haven't seen the show enough to judge it. I just don't seem to like he Nj shows like desperate housewives of Nj and so on just makes Nj look bad.


----------



## addie25

It was very nice of DH to invite me to his friends house but I am so bored. They r just making coffee and talking about coffee... I think DH would be sad if I go home be he thinks I need to be around company but I much rather be at home with just him or alone watching TV than listening to coffee talk.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:blush: i watch that too. BUT in my defense, i watch all the housewives franchise. now i don't watch that Jerseylicious. from the previews it seems like it is over the top and just trying to capitalize on the other shows' popularity


----------



## x-ginge-x

darn it, going to be thursday for my lurkberry i thinks they keep changing delivery date :( everyone add me on facebook www.facebook.com/silveryleo :) x


----------



## addie25

Ok request sent!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning Ladies

I really don't want to go to work today


----------



## poas

Stay home crunch :)


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Goodnight to all those sleeping. :wave:




poas said:


> Stay home crunch :)

I feel so close to the end .... I just cannot take the moaning from
A certain collegue .... She told me about 5 times she is drowning in work .... And me love !!!


----------



## Crunchie

I did a double quote post !! By accident lol


----------



## Sarachka

Sleeeeeeep


----------



## mummyApril

Sleep sounds so good! Sun is out though!!!


----------



## mummyApril

How are we all this morning?


----------



## mummyApril

I hope Kit had a nice settled evening at home last night


----------



## poas

Is it possible to already be bored?! I've only been up 30mins or so!!! Crunch I would spit in her coffee if I were you :)
I hope they had a good night too April, have you seen the show Bringing Home Baby?


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> Little miss Cara will be properly spoiled I see! just reading posts i've missed and so many turtles have bought her things. Kit will be overwhelmed with all the lovely gifts. I went by Target on my lunch break today and grabbed everything pink I could find. I was so excited, i had to put some things back :blush: :D


I know pink is all new for me to buy all my friends have boys and now i will have 2 boys too!!! Nice to buy PINK soon we will be buying pink for TRin & B too and Essie :thumbup:




addie25 said:


> Wedding Picture. I am on the right side second girl in from the end with blonde hair.
> View attachment 237629

:hug:you look gorgeous Nadine :thumbup:


Well happy wednesday everyone:flower:I feel alot better today:thumbup:Im going to jump in a bubbly bath and then im taking my nana to town to pick up her new shower exciting stuff!!! I am going to post my 1st load of turtle mail & gifts too :happydance:Where is Essie i wonder???


----------



## firstbaby25

Good one new mummy! I hope she hasn't gone without getting a number! 

Crunch why not really drown her and see if she still feels like she is 'drowning'. Idiot.

Sleeeeep sounds good but I had a FULL 8 hours last night :cloud9: 

Nadine - gorgeous photo and gorgeous DH :flower: what a sweetie! :) 

Molls how was appointment? 

Happy hump day worky turts! I've just had egg on toast for brekkie :munch: :munch:


----------



## poas

One of my friends status on fbook was 'happy hump day' .....I had to google it lol!
Hope you have a good day at work Jaynie :)
Newmummy I think your nan should get me one too lol, mine is broken and i can't climb in the bath so my hair is turning into dredlocks!!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Good one new mummy! I hope she hasn't gone without getting a number!
> 
> Crunch why not really drown her and see if she still feels like she is 'drowning'. Idiot.
> 
> Sleeeeep sounds good but I had a FULL 8 hours last night :cloud9:
> 
> Nadine - gorgeous photo and gorgeous DH :flower: what a sweetie! :)
> 
> Molls how was appointment?
> 
> Happy hump day worky turts! I've just had egg on toast for brekkie :munch: :munch:

hewo! Today I have to think about what lovely turtle mail I can send you for your BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: :yipee: it's my birthday ONE week today and I'm getting a present - the MOST important one, a turtle one!!!!!!!!!! Whoooooooop. 

Is it your wednesday off without me?

Lissy so you are so bored :flower: - learn to knit! It'll change your life... I promise!


----------



## firstbaby25

*sorry 

April we are to get 3 inches of rain today :fool:


----------



## new mummy2010

I am struggling to climb in the bath its like a whale is in the bath at the moment!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey Monkey!!
How was swimgym??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Alas it was cancelled because the aquagym lady's little boy was ill and she couldn't be there :cry: But it was fine coz I was in the pool early and swam my lengths and then instead of aquagym I got Holly and DH and the boys to come in the pool too and it was really fun. Then dh took Holly with him for a coffee at the bar and I stayed in the pool with the boys a bit longer then took them to the hamman- their first experience of one! 'Twas fun, 2hrs in water though, I might dissolve :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Another mermaid day for you guys then!!

Im off to finish doing my hair..........where is essie??????

see ya laters gaters xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo yes where's Essie? :happydance:

Each morning when I swim there's another lady there, we say hello but then silently do our lengths like kmteehoo swimmers :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

No jaynie it's my working wednesday booo. I do have nice customers today tho. Hmmmm what shall I buy you? &#57423;


----------



## HollyMonkey

The sun is just sneaking out through the drizzle in Brittany :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie ihave sun all day today :) washing day


----------



## Crunchie

What idiot sends out letters in someone else's name and gets the letter totally wrong !! Cheers work buddy ... I will make sure I screw you over before I leave !!!

My bp must be at an all time high


----------



## addie25

Good morning/afternoon ladies. Not much planned today.
1. Clean the house
2.interview cleaning service
3.go to my brothers house
4.dinner with a friend
5.spend time with DH


----------



## Essie

Just nipping on to say baby Lyra Amelia was born at 0854 this morning. :cloud9: will update when we are home. Have to stay tonight as meconium in waters. Very tired but very in love.


----------



## addie25

Ahhh i still have to wait an hour for stores to open!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon lovely ladies :flower:

I'm back in the land of the living and home with my beautiful new addition and her completely besotted daddy :cloud9:

Thank you so much everyone for all the support and love as ever but more so over the last few days - my goodness did I ever need it and appreciate it :hugs: I NUV you all big time :kiss:

So, I've obviously got some catching up to do so I'll go now and do so...but maybe you'd like a li'l pic of li'l Cara? 

:cloud9:
:cloud9:

:cloud9:
:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

OMG KIT SHE IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL. WERE YOU SHOCKED YOU HAD A GIRL????? TELL US THE ENTIRE STORY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: :wohoo: YAY!!!!  CONGRATS ESSIE!!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Just nipping on to say baby Lyra Amelia was born at 0854 this morning. :cloud9: will update when we are home. Have to stay tonight as meconium in waters. Very tired but very in love.

omg welcome baby Lyra CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED TO SEE PICTURES OF OUR NEWEST TURTLE BABY!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

OMG CARA!!! Hi Bebe!!  this is you auntie Newbie!!! HOW ADORABLY CUTE ARE U!!! :cry: i've been waiting to meet you for a very long time now :kiss:

* KIT!!!! *How are u muffin?? tell us all about it :cloud9: so proud of you! and essie!! :happydance: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Good afternoon lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm back in the land of the living and home with my beautiful new addition and her completely besotted daddy :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for all the support and love as ever but more so over the last few days - my goodness did I ever need it and appreciate it :hugs: I NUV you all big time :kiss:
> 
> So, I've obviously got some catching up to do so I'll go now and do so...but maybe you'd like a li'l pic of li'l Cara?
> 
> :cloud9:
> View attachment 237809
> :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9:
> View attachment 237814
> :cloud9:

she's perfect :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Just nipping on to say baby Lyra Amelia was born at 0854 this morning. :cloud9: will update when we are home. Have to stay tonight as meconium in waters. Very tired but very in love.

Fantastic news Essie! Congratulations!
I love her name :cloud9:

https://stores.puppypawsproductions.com/catalog/Congrats-baby-girl.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

she is beeyoootiful congrats Kit bet your so :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

*Kit! Cara is just heavenly-beautiful!! Thank you for posting pictures *


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> darn it, going to be thursday for my lurkberry i thinks they keep changing delivery date :( everyone add me on facebook www.facebook.com/silveryleo :) x

i just sent u a request ging!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Just nipping on to say baby Lyra Amelia was born at 0854 this morning. :cloud9: will update when we are home. Have to stay tonight as meconium in waters. Very tired but very in love.

CONGRATULATIONS ESSiE! so happy for you!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:-= Just hanging around, patiently waiting for a little birth story :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> :-= just hanging around, patiently waiting for a little birth story :cloud9:

me 2 me 2 me 2


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good afternoon lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm back in the land of the living and home with my beautiful new addition and her completely besotted daddy :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for all the support and love as ever but more so over the last few days - my goodness did I ever need it and appreciate it :hugs: I NUV you all big time :kiss:
> 
> So, I've obviously got some catching up to do so I'll go now and do so...but maybe you'd like a li'l pic of li'l Cara?
> 
> :cloud9:
> View attachment 237809
> :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9:
> View attachment 237814
> :cloud9:

Oh Kit she is even more beautiful than i had imagined!!! no wonder you are on :cloud9: so glad all is well and youre all happy at home, told you it was a girl hehe :) xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hello Cara!!! You are absolutely beautiful. I mean seriously lovely. Your mummy is such a clever turtle!! I am fighting back tears as I sit here at work!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: This is such a weepy holiday! Kit she's just sooooooooo beautiful and my eyes are dribbling AGAIN! :dohh: She looks like you :hugs: I can't do fancy stuff on my lurkberry but you know all this is in size 100 rainbow colours with every smiley I can click my greedy mouse on! 

Oh my :cry: xxxxxXxxxx She's just perfecto :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

CONGRATULATIONS ESSIE MY LOVE!!! What a beautiful name and can't wait to see pics!!! We did wonder this morning when you weren't online...Big hugs and well done! :hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

i am so :growlmad: with the phone companies, my order is going to be delayed because o2 haven't authorized the upgrade :( when the blackberry comes I might not be able to use its services for a month until the new tariff becomes active :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG Essie congrats!!!! Lyra is such a lovely name. I can't wait to see her!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And thanks Hayley for the bbm tip off! :thumbup: I'm building sandcastles with Holly so better get back to work but I'll be back later for group hugs :hug: xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Kitty have you received much turtle mail yet??


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And thanks Hayley for the bbm tip off! :thumbup: I'm building sandcastles with Holly so better get back to work but I'll be back later for group hugs :hug: xxx

Mine wouldn't go through :brat: bloody networks :growlmad: At least Hayley got to you


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit (and ladies) glad you are well! 

I nuv her :cloud9: she is sooooooo beautiful and I have been DYING to perve your bebe! 

Essie - CONGRATULATIONS what a beautiful name so so so happy for you :hugs: 

I have to run - as I have dinner OVER now :sad2:, back later loves. 

I am so happy with the state of turtleonia right now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I mean newbie :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I mean newbie :dohh:

:haha: no problem :hugs: enjoy the castle construction!


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Just nipping on to say baby Lyra Amelia was born at 0854 this morning. :cloud9: will update when we are home. Have to stay tonight as meconium in waters. Very tired but very in love.




I knew it!!!! You and your BH's lol!! CONGRATULATIONS ESSIE & MR ESSIE:cloud9:I LOVE THE NAME




kit_cat said:


> Good afternoon lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm back in the land of the living and home with my beautiful new addition and her completely besotted daddy :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for all the support and love as ever but more so over the last few days - my goodness did I ever need it and appreciate it :hugs: I NUV you all big time :kiss:
> 
> So, I've obviously got some catching up to do so I'll go now and do so...but maybe you'd like a li'l pic of li'l Cara?
> 
> :cloud9:
> View attachment 237809
> :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9:
> View attachment 237814
> :cloud9:

OH KIT she is EDIBLE she is that flippin gorgeous:cloud9:just perfect:cloud9:


Well its me next then hey girls!!!:wacko:unless April beats me to the post:winkwink:you never knowim blubbing writing turtle mail to Jaynie and Sarah lol what a cluts i am:dohh:


----------



## addie25

YES YOU ARE NEXT... OH MY ALL THESE TURTLE BABIES!!!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Kit she's GORGEOUS. I mean really.... wow. Fantastic job love. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie, Congratulations sweets! And beautiful name! :flower: I hope all is well, rest, and then pictures! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello Kit, Molly & Addie

hope your well kitty


----------



## addie25

:hi: just eating some lunch then will get ready to go to my brothers house. My mother is bringing the dogs there so I am excited to see them!! Then a little shopping and dinner with my friend.


----------



## new mummy2010

sounds like a lovely day Addie you seem to be coping really well my lovely


----------



## new mummy2010

****PAY ATTENTION ****

THESE NAUGHTY TURT'S STILL NEED TO PM THEIR ADDRESS's OR RISK NOT RECIEVING YOUR LITTLE MASCOT THE SAME AS THE REST PLEASE SEND THEM ASAP LADIES

EMANDI

MOOMIN

POAS (yes miss lissy)

CASSIE


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit i want labour stories when you have the time lovely, i think you did well considering Cara is bebe no.1


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey Moll :wave: how did your appt go yesterday?


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> sounds like a lovely day Addie you seem to be coping really well my lovely

My heart is sad but it will get better when I have my new date set up. Feeling a bit empty I want a hobby. I cant ride horses or join a softball team like I usually would bc hopefully Ill be pregnant soon and wont b able 2 so any suggestions on what I can try doing that does not involve sports?


----------



## newbie_ttc

try crafts! or scrap booking! hobby lobby has so many amazing proejcts and things of the sort. i'd do it more often if i had the time. i also like making photo books for my friends. i have made one for my dad as a thank u gift when i got married with pics of he and i from birth to adulthood. i've also made a couple for two cousin's b-days, as well as a baby shower i threw last year. i can share a link to them if u are interested.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello little pink bundles! :wave: It's your auntie and cousin in France here :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I think I'll take a knitting class. Pass the time till I can get transfer again. Ive always wanted to learn how to make a blanket!!


----------



## LunaLady

Congratulations to Essie and Mr Essie on the birth of Lyra Amelia! https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433974gp1poj7g3d.gif

We just *knew* those 'BH' were labour kicking in :happydance:

Thanks for updating us and I hope you had a smooth and easy labour! We look forward to pictures when you get home :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Newbie my love. :wave: That photo book you made for your dad sounds wonderful! 
My appointment went all right... they are not so pleased with my swelling or blood pressure though. Sent me off for labs to rule out PE and the girls got to see them draw from me... my oldest didn't look well. :haha: 

How are you?


----------



## LunaLady

Cara Janie is so adorable and content looking! https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/433/433964nztsbmvq0u.gif

I just want to hug her! What a beautiful little baby you have made, Kit! She's so precious and perfect! How are you all getting on? I hope everything is just peachy :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance::happydance: What an exciting week we've had here on the Turtle Thread!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, now that I've seen the promised pictures and heard the surprise news of Essie's girl, I need to go have some breakfast. :kiss:

I have a midwife appointment today. Nothing special. BUT - it is my last appointment in 2nd trimester.... My next one i will be in THIRD TRI! :shock:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> try crafts! or scrap booking! hobby lobby has so many amazing proejcts and things of the sort. i'd do it more often if i had the time. i also like making photo books for my friends. i have made one for my dad as a thank u gift when i got married with pics of he and i from birth to adulthood. i've also made a couple for two cousin's b-days, as well as a baby shower i threw last year. i can share a link to them if u are interested.

Ooooo sounds awesome yea send me the link please!!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Okay, now that I've seen the promised pictures and heard the surprise news of Essie's girl, I need to go have some breakfast. :kiss:
> 
> I have a midwife appointment today. Nothing special. BUT - it is my last appointment in 2nd trimester.... My next one i will be in THIRD TRI! :shock:

3rd TRi here you come!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Big hugs Mollz, hope it's not PE :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i use shutterfly to make them all

I did this one when my little cousin/god child turned 3
https://shannondenise.shutterfly.com/732

And this is the one i made for my dad. it was my 1st time making one so it wasn't quite as polished as more recent ones
https://shannondenise.shutterfly.com/733


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Hello Newbie my love. :wave: That photo book you made for your dad sounds wonderful!
> My appointment went all right... they are not so pleased with my swelling or blood pressure though. Sent me off for labs to rule out PE and the girls got to see them draw from me... my oldest didn't look well. :haha:
> 
> How are you?

sounds like quite an ordeal! how are u feeling today? did they give u any results?


----------



## newbie_ttc

power poster Kit! :bodyb: i am going to lunch now! :munch: i expect a lovely story upon my return :kiss:


----------



## addie25

I can't wait to take a look when I get home!!! My phone won't let me open it!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Good afternoon lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm back in the land of the living and home with my beautiful new addition and her completely besotted daddy :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for all the support and love as ever but more so over the last few days - my goodness did I ever need it and appreciate it :hugs: I NUV you all big time :kiss:
> 
> So, I've obviously got some catching up to do so I'll go now and do so...but maybe you'd like a li'l pic of li'l Cara?
> 
> :cloud9:
> View attachment 237809
> :cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9:
> View attachment 237814
> :cloud9:

BEAUTIFUL! :flower:


Oh and ESSIE!!! CONGRATS WE NOW HAVE TWO BABY TURTLES :)


----------



## kit_cat

Addie...I am so upset to hear your news. I had really hoped everything would work out for you. I feel a little bit bad about being so happy when you have this to work through although I must say I'm impressed with how strongly and courageously you've dealt with this. I'm so sorry m'love :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Newbie my love. :wave: That photo book you made for your dad sounds wonderful!
> My appointment went all right... they are not so pleased with my swelling or blood pressure though. Sent me off for labs to rule out PE and the girls got to see them draw from me... my oldest didn't look well. :haha:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> sounds like quite an ordeal! how are u feeling today? did they give u any results?Click to expand...

Today? I'm feeling all right. I've been battling a headache since last night but I am still able to function. I've actually just got the results... no PE! :dance: but they want to be watchful of my swelling and rest when I need too and  yada yada. :)


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Addie...I am so upset to hear your news. I had really hoped everything would work out for you. I feel a little bit bad about being so happy when you have this to work through although I must say I'm impressed with how strongly and courageously you've dealt with this. I'm so sorry m'love :hugs:

Oh no do not be upset ur happy u just had a beautiful baby!!! This is time for a celebration!!!!!!! I will move on each day will be easier especially when i get my new transfer date and I'm sure it will stick next time!!


----------



## addie25

I am so glad you do not have PE :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

ESSIE!!!!!!!

Massive congratulations!!!!!!!!!:happydance: You did it :cloud9: and we'll all look forward to hearing about it when you get time. I really hope you and Lyra Amelia are doing fantastic....you and me both with the meconium....what's the chances?? It's an experience eh?

Lots and lots of love and congratulations.....so well done to you and of course Mr Essie....enjoy every second of time with your long awaited bundle of pink giggles :hugs: I'm so happy for you :kiss::cloud9:

Can't wait for a little pic :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> I am so glad you do not have PE :hugs:

Me too! When she said she was sending me for labs I was a little :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm so glad it's not Pe molly :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am SOOOOOOOOO stressed :nope: and freaked out :nope: and nervous for tomorrow:nope:

What a crappy day

AT least we have Cara pics and Lyra's birth to focus on


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOO stressed :nope: and freaked out :nope: and nervous for tomorrow:nope:
> 
> What a crappy day
> 
> AT least we have Cara pics and Lyra's birth to focus on

If I could go with you I would. :hugs: what time is it?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOOOOOO stressed :nope: and freaked out :nope: and nervous for tomorrow:nope:
> 
> What a crappy day
> 
> AT least we have Cara pics and Lyra's birth to focus on
> 
> If I could go with you I would. :hugs: what time is it?Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: It's at 8am

I'm stressed and freaked out because of the spca visit and dh leaving :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Aww Trin i will be thinking of you tomorrow morning darling

Luna good luck on MW app

Mollz gl;ad its not PE

Hey monkey pants...........hows the castle building? Did you kayak today?

Addie i was going to suggest yoga or swimming,cross stich??


----------



## Mollykins

How long will DH be gone?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> How long will DH be gone?

a week


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> How long will DH be gone?
> 
> a weekClick to expand...

:( Im sorry Trin. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Big :hug: Trin! hopefully everything will work out with the spca and they will leave u alone once and for all! I know your mom can't take the place of dh but hopefully her presence will give u a little relief and comfort.

trin i have a good feeling about this pregnancy, so i expect a fabo report from the scan when i wake tomorrow. :hugs:

Molly, thank goodness its not PE! :thumbup: I'm glad your headache has eased too. be sure to follow dr's orders and take it easy when u feel u need to doll. i get a little worried about you with all the swelling and different discomforts and such :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Wow kit !!! She is amazing ..... Stunning xxx

Congrats essie x can't wait to see pics


----------



## Sarachka

I can feel aunt flo on her way. Bitch


----------



## Sarachka

So who is gonna make me dinner?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MummyKit! Helloooooooo! :hi: Bet you can't stop admiring your treasure huh!! AND you got the gold medal :thumbup: Only just though, and you told ME off for being a by the skin of pyjamas type person :haha: How are your nipples, chaffed and chapped yet? :rofl:

Your baby is just so pretty! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

My arthritis is really playin up today and I don't kno why :(


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Big :hug: Trin! hopefully everything will work out with the spca and they will leave u alone once and for all! I know your mom can't take the place of dh but hopefully her presence will give u a little relief and comfort.
> 
> trin i have a good feeling about this pregnancy, so i expect a fabo report from the scan when i wake tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Molly, thank goodness its not PE! :thumbup: I'm glad your headache has eased too. be sure to follow dr's orders and take it easy when u feel u need to doll. i get a little worried about you with all the swelling and different discomforts and such :hugs:

problem is I feel like I need to rest most of the day... I told my doctor this and she just nodded and said that I would be feeling that way as I'm getting farther along, it is my third, and I am taking care of the girls all day. I just feel useless and that I'm not much fun for the girls. :nope: Aww look, I turned this post into my own pity party. :( ignore me. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I can feel aunt flo on her way. Bitch

I agree shes a TOSSER BITCH!!!!!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOOOOOO stressed :nope: and freaked out :nope: and nervous for tomorrow:nope:
> 
> What a crappy day
> 
> AT least we have Cara pics and Lyra's birth to focus on
> 
> If I could go with you I would. :hugs: what time is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: It's at 8am
> 
> I'm stressed and freaked out because of the spca visit and dh leaving :cry:Click to expand...

Why are they coming I didn't hear the story? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> MummyKit! Helloooooooo! :hi: Bet you can't stop admiring your treasure huh!! AND you got the gold medal :thumbup: Only just though, and you told ME off by being a by the skin of pyjamas type person :haha: How are your nipples, chaffed and chapped yet? :rofl:
> 
> Your baby is just so pretty! :kiss:

Oh how awful are you? Teasing her about the ouchy nips but following it with "your baby is just so pretty" so that she forgives you. 

Sneaky turtle :tease:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> My arthritis is really playin up today and I don't kno why :(

:(


----------



## Sarachka

Wow, giving birth is sooo this season's BFP. The stragglers are SRSLY behind the times


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Wow, giving birth is sooo this season's BFP. The stragglers are SRSLY behind the times

You guys will get there lovey... and probably with multiples!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Big :hug: Trin! hopefully everything will work out with the spca and they will leave u alone once and for all! I know your mom can't take the place of dh but hopefully her presence will give u a little relief and comfort.
> 
> trin i have a good feeling about this pregnancy, so i expect a fabo report from the scan when i wake tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Molly, thank goodness its not PE! :thumbup: I'm glad your headache has eased too. be sure to follow dr's orders and take it easy when u feel u need to doll. i get a little worried about you with all the swelling and different discomforts and such :hugs:
> 
> problem is I feel like I need to rest most of the day... I told my doctor this and she just nodded and said that I would be feeling that way as I'm getting farther along, it is my third, and I am taking care of the girls all day. I just feel useless and that I'm not much fun for the girls. :nope: Aww look, I turned this post into my own pity party. :( ignore me. :hugs:Click to expand...

it's okay, doll. You're in the right place for a pity party break. look at it this way, you've not got much longer to go and before you know it the girls will be back in school. when does school start? the children were supposed to go back on August 8 here, but they announced last night that the start of the school year is suspended indefinitely, until they finish bickering about budgets and such! can u believe that?? :dohh:


----------



## poas

Wow Kit she is so beautiful :) Well done you and Billy!
Essie and the infamous Mr Essie-congratulations!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Wow, giving birth is sooo this season's BFP. The stragglers are SRSLY behind the times
> 
> You guys will get there lovey... and probably with multiples!Click to expand...

i'm going to politely redirect that last part to dear Addie... no multiples for me pls :wacko: :haha:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Wow, giving birth is sooo this season's BFP. The stragglers are SRSLY behind the times
> 
> You guys will get there lovey... and probably with multiples!Click to expand...
> 
> i'm going to politely redirect that last part to dear Addie... no multiples for me pls :wacko: :haha:Click to expand...

LOL ILL TAKE TWINS ILL TAKE TWINS!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Arrrrrgghhhhh! I have TOSSERPANTS connection today! Dh and I have adjourned to the bar to see if we have more luck there than in our gompagomp. He has some e mails to read so we're sitting here like The Modern Couple, him on his Lurkphone and me on my Lurkberry :haha: 


Kayak was cancelled due to the weather being a tosser, so fx'd for tomorrow! And we caught zero crabs but had fabby walk and beach play and went to a sculpture park :thumbup: 

Great live music playing as I write this by the way :dance:


Been thinking I have ovarian twinges today but have now made a fuller diagnosis- it's the pricking of my boar hair as it grows back having done my bikini line a couple of days ago :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Been thinking I have ovarian twinges today but have now made a fuller diagnosis- it's the pricking of my boar hair as it grows back having done my bikini line a couple of days ago :dohh:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Been thinking I have ovarian twinges today but have now made a fuller diagnosis- it's the pricking of my boar hair as it grows back having done my bikini line a couple of days ago :dohh:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

AHAHAHHAHAHAH :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Big :hug: Trin! hopefully everything will work out with the spca and they will leave u alone once and for all! I know your mom can't take the place of dh but hopefully her presence will give u a little relief and comfort.
> 
> trin i have a good feeling about this pregnancy, so i expect a fabo report from the scan when i wake tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Molly, thank goodness its not PE! :thumbup: I'm glad your headache has eased too. be sure to follow dr's orders and take it easy when u feel u need to doll. i get a little worried about you with all the swelling and different discomforts and such :hugs:
> 
> problem is I feel like I need to rest most of the day... I told my doctor this and she just nodded and said that I would be feeling that way as I'm getting farther along, it is my third, and I am taking care of the girls all day. I just feel useless and that I'm not much fun for the girls. :nope: Aww look, I turned this post into my own pity party. :( ignore me. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it's okay, doll. You're in the right place for a pity party break. look at it this way, you've not got much longer to go and before you know it the girls will be back in school. when does school start? the children were supposed to go back on August 8 here, but they announced last night that the start of the school year is suspended indefinitely, until they finish bickering about budgets and such! can u believe that?? :dohh:Click to expand...

School starts here 6 Sept. :dohh: Two days before my due date. Wow, I cant believe they are doing that.... our education system needs a complete overhaul.


----------



## HollyMonkey

KIT!!! :rofl: I just showed DH your pics of Cara and he said "Putain! Elle est belle! Oh la la!" DaddyKit must be :smug: :smug: :smug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow u guys start the year later than us... although given the current state of affairs, that might not be true this year. do u think you will make it to your due date? i can't remember if u went over or not with each of the girls?


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOOOOOO stressed :nope: and freaked out :nope: and nervous for tomorrow:nope:
> 
> What a crappy day
> 
> AT least we have Cara pics and Lyra's birth to focus on
> 
> If I could go with you I would. :hugs: what time is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: It's at 8am
> 
> I'm stressed and freaked out because of the spca visit and dh leaving :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Why are they coming I didn't hear the story? :hugs:Click to expand...

They came today. They are talking about wanting to euthanase Esme the piglet and Lily the twisty cat because they don't fit with their picture of a perfect animal :cry: I hate it when my animals and what I do is threatened. I feel like I'm the only one who can protect them and right now it feels impossible


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> i am sooooooooo stressed :nope: And freaked out :nope: And nervous for tomorrow:nope:
> 
> What a crappy day
> 
> at least we have cara pics and lyra's birth to focus on
> 
> if i could go with you i would. :hugs: What time is it?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :hugs: It's at 8am
> 
> i'm stressed and freaked out because of the spca visit and dh leaving :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are they coming i didn't hear the story? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> they came today. They are talking about wanting to euthanase esme the piglet and lily the twisty cat because they don't fit with their picture of a perfect animal :cry: I hate it when my animals and what i do is threatened. I feel like i'm the only one who can protect them and right now it feels impossibleClick to expand...

I am so sorry thats so horrible i hope they just leave you alone!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Ahh molly darling don't feel bad for venting on here to us

That's what we are here for right girls !!!

I'm on lurkberry now shattered now 

Kit I also showed OH pics of cara and he went all gooey !!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> wow u guys start the year later than us... although given the current state of affairs, that might not be true this year. do u think you will make it to your due date? i can't remember if u went over or not with each of the girls?

I'm hoping I make it to my due date... OH wants me to go 2 days over so bebe will be 9,10,11. Both the girls were late, 15 days over and 9 days over. :shock:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> wow u guys start the year later than us... although given the current state of affairs, that might not be true this year. do u think you will make it to your due date? i can't remember if u went over or not with each of the girls?
> 
> I'm hoping I make it to my due date... OH wants me to go 2 days over so bebe will be 9,10,11. Both the girls were late, 15 days over and 9 days over. :shock:Click to expand...

WOW 15 DAYS OVERRRR!!! :saywhat:


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit...maybe you should remove your ticker...your watermelon has arrived :haha:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi everyone! I'm new. I just had my TR done last friday7-15-2011. I'm recovering right now. I'm a busy body so this laying around is driving me nuts. I have three daughters who are helping me along . The oldest is 14 and the twins are 12. I'm excited and scared at the same time. My dr said I'm at a higher risk for eptopic preg since my tubes had to be pulled from in my uterus. The were burnt too close to the uterus. Here's hoping! I wish you all the best! Postalmom


----------



## HollyMonkey

Big Hugs Trin :hugs: If they threaten Esme with such a fate again I will be arriving on my bike to give them whatfor.

I'm off back to the gompa so will bid you all goodlynight and hope that I have better connection tomorrow!

Sleep tight mummies, babies and stragglers all :hugs: 

PS Sarachka you're so right, we are sooooo frumpy now :nope: Our bfps will be like "oh that's nice dear, come back in 9 months and we may be able to muster some excitement" :haha: Cara and Lyra will beat me to a BFP I think :shrug: When Holly comes of age I will introduce her to the Turtles, it will be a whole site of it's own by then, handed down through the generations like French Castles.....


----------



## addie25

PostalMom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new. I just had my TR done last friday7-15-2011. I'm recovering right now. I'm a busy body so this laying around is driving me nuts. I have three daughters who are helping me along . The oldest is 14 and the twins are 12. I'm excited and scared at the same time. My dr said I'm at a higher risk for eptopic preg since my tubes had to be pulled from in my uterus. The were burnt too close to the uterus. Here's hoping! I wish you all the best! Postalmom

WELCOME!!!! I hope you recover quickly bed rest is hard. What is a TR exactly :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> wow u guys start the year later than us... although given the current state of affairs, that might not be true this year. do u think you will make it to your due date? i can't remember if u went over or not with each of the girls?
> 
> I'm hoping I make it to my due date... OH wants me to go 2 days over so bebe will be 9,10,11. Both the girls were late, 15 days over and 9 days over. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW 15 DAYS OVERRRR!!! :saywhat:Click to expand...

kit was a close 2nd... going 14 days over!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Big Hugs Trin :hugs: If they threaten Esme with such a fate again I will be arriving on my bike to give them whatfor.
> 
> I'm off back to the gompa so will bid you all goodlynight and hope that I have better connection tomorrow!
> 
> Sleep tight mummies, babies and stragglers all :hugs:
> 
> PS Sarachka you're so right, we are sooooo frumpy now :nope: Our bfps will be like "oh that's nice dear, come back in 9 months and we may be able to muster some excitement" :haha: Cara and Lyra will beat me to a BFP I think :shrug: When Holly comes of age I will introduce her to the Turtles, it will be a whole site of it's own by then, handed down through the generations like French Castles.....


Aww thats a nice thought B introducing our LO to the turtles!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Trin forgot to add that my recompense for saving Esme is that she comes home with me in the baby seat :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin that's awful I really hope they sod off and stop interfering big hugs(can't get smilies on my lurker tonight)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Big Hugs Trin :hugs: If they threaten Esme with such a fate again I will be arriving on my bike to give them whatfor.
> 
> I'm off back to the gompa so will bid you all goodlynight and hope that I have better connection tomorrow!
> 
> Sleep tight mummies, babies and stragglers all :hugs:
> 
> PS Sarachka you're so right, we are sooooo frumpy now :nope: Our bfps will be like "oh that's nice dear, come back in 9 months and we may be able to muster some excitement" :haha: Cara and Lyra will beat me to a BFP I think :shrug: When Holly comes of age I will introduce her to the Turtles, it will be a whole site of it's own by then, handed down through the generations like French Castles.....

:rofl: we'll still be excited - births do nothing for our addiction to perving on pee'ed on sticks :haha:

On a more serious note, threatening my Lily-bean and Esme is just too awful :nope: I asked my vice-chairperson to come for moral support and she brought her fiance who is a cop. He recorded the conversation (without the inspectors knowing). It may get ugly and we may have to go to the press. A lot of people know Lily and Buddy and Esme so I think we can muster some public support. I just hope it's not too late


----------



## newbie_ttc

PostalMom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new. I just had my TR done last friday7-15-2011. I'm recovering right now. I'm a busy body so this laying around is driving me nuts. I have three daughters who are helping me along . The oldest is 14 and the twins are 12. I'm excited and scared at the same time. My dr said I'm at a higher risk for eptopic preg since my tubes had to be pulled from in my uterus. The were burnt too close to the uterus. Here's hoping! I wish you all the best! Postalmom

welcome! and :dust: to u! forgive me for being a little slow, but what's a TR?? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Trin forgot to add that my recompense for saving Esme is that she comes home with me in the baby seat :thumbup:

If it means the spca will leave her alone I'll start packing her favourite blankets now


----------



## TrinityMom

Funny site


----------



## Sarachka

I am a culinary genius!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/29b257f1.jpg

Minced lamb wit onions, peppers, garlic, tomatoes, sliced potatoes and feta stuffed into Turkish bread. I have outdone myself. 'twas heavenly!!


----------



## addie25

AhhI am watching a scary movie!!!!! I never watch scary movies bc I am a chicken!!!


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> i am a culinary genius!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/29b257f1.jpg
> 
> minced lamb wit onions, peppers, garlic, tomatoes, sliced potatoes and feta stuffed into turkish bread. I have outdone myself. 'twas heavenly!!

omg i want one i want one yummmyyy!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

sounds good sarah and i like that nail color :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I am a culinary genius!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/29b257f1.jpg
> 
> Minced lamb wit onions, peppers, garlic, tomatoes, sliced potatoes and feta stuffed into Turkish bread. I have outdone myself. 'twas heavenly!!

ok so what time can you get here? how much do you charge? drools


----------



## mummyApril

hi postalmom :)


----------



## TrinityMom

:sick: *insert B's vomiting smiley

I feel like crying...sobbing actually...:cry: but I don't want DH to feel bad. Been feeling on the verge of tears all day. I should have a rescue remedy iv!

EDIT: :ignore:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> :sick: *insert B's vomiting smiley
> 
> I feel like crying...sobbing actually...:cry: but I don't want DH to feel bad. Been feeling on the verge of tears all day. I should have a rescue remedy iv!
> 
> EDIT: :ignore:

wish i could do something to help :(


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> wow u guys start the year later than us... although given the current state of affairs, that might not be true this year. do u think you will make it to your due date? i can't remember if u went over or not with each of the girls?
> 
> I'm hoping I make it to my due date... OH wants me to go 2 days over so bebe will be 9,10,11. Both the girls were late, 15 days over and 9 days over. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW 15 DAYS OVERRRR!!! :saywhat:Click to expand...

:haha: They induced at 14 days but she didn't come until the next day.


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> :sick: *insert B's vomiting smiley
> 
> I feel like crying...sobbing actually...:cry: but I don't want DH to feel bad. Been feeling on the verge of tears all day. I should have a rescue remedy iv!
> 
> EDIT: :ignore:


I'm sorry Trin! Hopefully it will all be ok. I have faith it will be.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> wow u guys start the year later than us... although given the current state of affairs, that might not be true this year. do u think you will make it to your due date? i can't remember if u went over or not with each of the girls?
> 
> I'm hoping I make it to my due date... OH wants me to go 2 days over so bebe will be 9,10,11. Both the girls were late, 15 days over and 9 days over. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW 15 DAYS OVERRRR!!! :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: They induced at 14 days but she didn't come until the next day.Click to expand...

wait, whaaaa? :saywhat: guess i didn't read back far enough. i thought she went into labor on her own??


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> :sick: *insert B's vomiting smiley
> 
> I feel like crying...sobbing actually...:cry: but I don't want DH to feel bad. Been feeling on the verge of tears all day. I should have a rescue remedy iv!
> 
> EDIT: :ignore:[/QUOTE
> 
> Im so sorry I wish I could come give you a big hug!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> wow u guys start the year later than us... although given the current state of affairs, that might not be true this year. do u think you will make it to your due date? i can't remember if u went over or not with each of the girls?
> 
> I'm hoping I make it to my due date... OH wants me to go 2 days over so bebe will be 9,10,11. Both the girls were late, 15 days over and 9 days over. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW 15 DAYS OVERRRR!!! :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: They induced at 14 days but she didn't come until the next day.Click to expand...
> 
> wait, whaaaa? :saywhat: guess i didn't read back far enough. i thought she went into labor on her on??Click to expand...

My youngest went on her own... not my oldest.


----------



## kit_cat

Trin m'love - sorry you're having a poofucky time right now. I cannot believe the so called SPCA would consider putting animals to sleep just because they have problems..it's not like you don't take steps to give them quality of life :shrug: I'm pretty disgusted at the thought actually :nope:

I'm so sorry DH has to go..worst timing ever (and so sorry about DHs dad) but you are SuperTrin and you'll be just fine...this situation is very temporary and will soon be over and nothing more than an unpleasant memory. And Cara has sent a big bag of love over to you because she loves her Aunty Trin :hugs: 

Thinking about you :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Molly :wave:

Sorry you are feeling so yucky m'love - know the feeling! Not long to go now and soooo glad you got a reprieve from PE! 

Hang in there......Leo's a-comin'! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin I'm well jel you get a bag of Cara love!


----------



## mummyApril

Ok so Iv never needed to shave my legs as my hair is so light on them, but basically all the hair on my legs has fallen off and has just started to grow back, altho hardly any hair tis a bit weird, but glad its not my head!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin m'love - sorry you're having a poofucky time right now. I cannot believe the so called SPCA would consider putting animals to sleep just because they have problems..it's not like you don't take steps to give them quality of life :shrug: I'm pretty disgusted at the thought actually :nope:
> 
> I'm so sorry DH has to go..worst timing ever (and so sorry about DHs dad) but you are SuperTrin and you'll be just fine...this situation is very temporary and will soon be over and nothing more than an unpleasant memory. And Cara has sent a big bag of love over to you because she loves her Aunty Trin :hugs:
> 
> Thinking about you :hug:

Ok, with a bag of Cara love, I can do anything :bodyb::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Trin I'm well jel you get a bag of Cara love!

...but of course she has sent all her turtle Aunts a big bag of love because she NUVS you all....and I NUV you all too. You guys have made the last few days so special for me, Billy and Cara - I've never felt so NUV'd :cloud9: Thank you all so much :hugs: A special mention has to go to Sezi and Jaynie for being my means of turtle communication - thanks for updating everyone for me, you did a splendid job :kiss: 

No kidding..I read back the thread and both laughed and cried at you guy's convos....I'm incredibly touched by such affection from you all :cry: I couldn't ask for better friends :friends:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Trin I'm well jel you get a bag of Cara love!
> 
> ...but of course she has sent all her turtle Aunts a big bag of love because she NUVS you all....and I NUV you all too. You guys have made the last few days so special for me, Billy and Cara - I've never felt so NUV'd :cloud9: Thank you all so much :hugs: A special mention has to go to Sezi and Jaynie for being my means of turtle communication - thanks for updating everyone for me, you did a splendid job :kiss:
> 
> No kidding..I read back the thread and both laughed and cried at you guy's convos....I'm incredibly touched by such affection from you all :cry: I couldn't ask for better friends :friends:Click to expand...

We do so nuv you and yours Miss Kit. :hugs: I showed the girls a pic of Cara and my oldest said, "oh mommy look...she is so happy." I said, "how do you know?" And my youngest said, "because she's so cute!" :haha:


----------



## addie25

Kit I request more pictures of your pretty little turtle baby!!!!!!!! ( when u have time) :hugs:how are u feeling??? I can't believe the one night I didn't have my phone u have the 1st turtle baby :dohh:

I think it's time for milk and Oreo cookies!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go to bed turtle nuvs. Early start tomorrow

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Night night Trin a Lin :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Owwee heartburn is awful :(


----------



## mummyApril

Good night Trin sleep well lovey x


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin sorry I missed you... :sleep: well. Chill out, cross bridges when you come to them - if you can! Bug hugs, I'm with Kit - you can do anything SQM :haha: so clever to have a witness. GL for your scan case you can't get on!

Kit we were all so overwhelmed! Some crying some incredibly excited some just serene (me) it was MAD! I'm sorry we didn't get to go through that with Essie and Lyra! But we shall see pictures soon :) :thumbup: 

I want more pics I agree.

Sezi tea looks good I had naughty macdonalds. Fell out with Adam again :sad2: we were supposed to go pictures for HP but I didn't wanna go with him!


----------



## new mummy2010

Night night Trin try to sleep well and I totally agree with kit + B its unthinkable to think they would even consider such a thing being who they are meant to be, and tell them they will have a turtle army + 3bebes on their case if they don't back off (cue ninja + warrior smiley)

Also kit wanted to thank your post about us being all great friends (but once again the lurker let me down)so thank you and I nuv you right back 

I'm off to bed too so will chat tomorrow got a very wriggly baby boy and a sore back and lots of pains and BH's 
So I bid you good night

Ps-well done to lissy who has finally sent her address so just three naughty turts now unless anyone else has emandis,moomins or cassies address's???? 

Night turtle clan nuv you


----------



## mummyApril

Kit we all nuv you, when you were going into labour we were all emotional, happy and excited! Plus sometimes a little looney haha, I kno the night you were in the hospital I didn't sleep but It was a goodnight of no sleep! Oh and what a beautiful baby you have made, I can't wait to watch her grow just like we have Holly, and I hope that one day all the turtle cousins will meet up :) never felt such brilliant strong friendship and this is through a forum! I hope we will always be in contact
Nuv you all (yes I'm an emotional wreck lol)


----------



## new mummy2010

Night night Trin try to sleep well and I totally agree with kit + B its unthinkable to think they would even consider such a thing being who they are meant to be, and tell them they will have a turtle army + 3bebes on their case if they don't back off (cue ninja + warrior smiley)

Also kit wanted to thank your post about us being all great friends (but once again the lurker let me down)so thank you and I nuv you right back 

I'm off to bed too so will chat tomorrow got a very wriggly baby boy and a sore back and lots of pains and BH's 
So I bid you good night

Ps-well done to lissy who has finally sent her address so just three naughty turts now unless anyone else has emandis,moomins or cassies address's???? 

Night turtle clan nuv you


----------



## mummyApril

Night night Hayley hope pains calm for you x


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry you've fallen out with Adam again my Jaynie love. Big :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April, I. feel your pain with the heartburn love.


----------



## addie25

Jaynie :hugs: what's going on with Adam? I'm sorry ur having a hard time.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh B&B is really doing my head in! Is anyone else having problems or just my baby-fogged brain?

Anyway..I had planned on much more posting today and a run down on the birth (some were asking) but between B&B issues and Cara, that's not quite happened.

Anyway...it's goodnight from me for tonight - sleep tight my lovelies and I'll catch you tomorrow :hugs:

TRIN... good luck m'love, please let us know how everything has gone as soon as you can :hugs:


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well Kit. Put up more pics if u can tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, have a good night love, cuddle miss Cara for me a bit would you? :hugs: :awww: :cloud9:
I am wickedly interested in the birth story as well but I will remain patient. :flower:

Much nuv :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

i'm so tired adn really should go to bed but teen mom finale special is on so I am glued to it!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Oh B&B is really doing my head in! Is anyone else having problems or just my baby-fogged brain?
> 
> Anyway..I had planned on much more posting today and a run down on the birth (some were asking) but between B&B issues and Cara, that's not quite happened.
> 
> Anyway...it's goodnight from me for tonight - sleep tight my lovelies and I'll catch you tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> TRIN... good luck m'love, please let us know how everything has gone as soon as you can :hugs:

no rush Kit, whenever u get time. we know u have your hands full now, and u have to rest when u can. have a great night! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Night trin sorry I missed you... :sleep: well. Chill out, cross bridges when you come to them - if you can! Bug hugs, I'm with Kit - you can do anything SQM :haha: so clever to have a witness. GL for your scan case you can't get on!
> 
> Kit we were all so overwhelmed! Some crying some incredibly excited some just serene (me) it was MAD! I'm sorry we didn't get to go through that with Essie and Lyra! But we shall see pictures soon :) :thumbup:
> 
> I want more pics I agree.
> 
> Sezi tea looks good I had naughty macdonalds. Fell out with Adam again :sad2: we were supposed to go pictures for HP but I didn't wanna go with him!

i hate we missed that with Essie too. 

sorry u adam are on the outs at the moment. u r such a gorgeous little thing, u deserve only the best! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

So I just went on the wii fit since becomin pregnant, those of you on my fb will see the shameful picture! But 1st 11lb!!!!!!!!!! O dear! That's all I have to say....


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit... Speak on the morrow, course we all want pics to rival B's in volume and the story with no detail spared but we are your friends and your life had pretty much just turned upside down... You'll be weeping soon, apparently that's healthy :shrug:...

Addie - I just feel I'm a one way street. We discuss his job and relations and over and over for ages but of I talk about my Mc or plans for jobs/babies (important stuff that he should support me in) then I draw a blank with him. Sometimes I feel lonely cause I feel I have no one to talk to and then I hit out at him for being such an emotional loser!! 

Thanks Newbs :kiss: I know, I'm more scared that should it carry on I will lose him and currently, that thought makes me real sad. Maybe if he carries on I'll decide it's not good enough but we'll see (btw even Adam's mum knows that my motto has become 'we'll see' so that can't be good :shrug:)


----------



## firstbaby25

*and Moll (who I hope is resting as we speak...) your girls are always saying the cutesy things! 

Luna - when's MW appt?

Hayles - hope you feel better... 

I'm going to retire soon, though not just yet. Can't believe it's Thursday tomorrow! Then it's Friday! :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

April - I seen! Don't sweat it I can gain a stone at Christmas - you could have a big baby :shrug: you did mention something about measurements :tease: :tease:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> *and Moll (who I hope is resting as we speak...) your girls are always saying the cutesy things!
> 
> Luna - when's MW appt?
> 
> Hayles - hope you feel better...
> 
> I'm going to retire soon, though not just yet. Can't believe it's Thursday tomorrow! Then it's Friday! :yipee:

They say equally "un"cute things though Jaynie, like when they come out of the loo suing, "mommy my butt hurts... my poop was too big." :dohh:

I hope things start shaping up for you and Adam sweets. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie I was hoping no one would say big baby haha personally I believe I have quite a lot of water a bit of a bigger arse n huge thighs haha, I don't mind at all as I like the challenge of losin it when baby is here, hope you're ok lovey x


----------



## Sarachka

LOL Molly!! That's the sort of thing I still tell my mother. Via text. We call it Mr Brown visits and I'll sometimes get texts like this from her if she's on holiday "what's wrong, mr brown? Don't you like this time zone or hotel bathroom?"


----------



## Mollykins

:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, you are such a dear. My MW appt was good - everything looked fine! Fundal height measuring at 25, so pretty much right on for me. Heartbeat was good. They were able to feel his position - head up and back curled to my left side. No wonder, he's been kicking me in the right side and bladder for a couple weeks!

My MW gave me a mix of herbs to drink as a tea for my swelling feet. And because my urine stick said my liver and kidneys are being taxed right now (also indicated by the swelling) so hopefully that helps. It has alfalfa, nettle, dandelion, red raspberry leaf... and some other things I can't recall right now! :)

I'm sorry Adam is still being a jerk.... maybe you need to disappear for a few days so he can clear his head and realize how much he needs you. Can you stay with someone a couple days?


----------



## newbie_ttc

natalie portman is my new fav actress! i liked her in the black swan and she was really good in this other movie i just saw with lisa kudrow. i googled her and she is such an interesting person! Very intelligent and worldly AND she was the little girl in this movie i watched with my dad as a kid called the professional. She was soooo good in that movie and she was only 13. i would have never realized that was her, had i not googled her. even tho it was sort of a dark movie, i've always been fond of it, i guess b/c it reminds me of spending qt with my dad growing up. *end random post*


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,
Hope your all well

I saw the two births!! Congratulations to you both!

I just wanted to add that my first niece Sarah Zoie was born this evening just after 10pm weighing 7lbs 10! x


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm going to retire soon, though not just yet. Can't believe it's Thursday tomorrow! Then it's Friday! :yipee:

listen to you... sounding like a regular working woman! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Ah glad all was well at MW app Luna :) 

Congrats on becoming an auntie Zoie x


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> natalie portman is my new fav actress! i liked her in the black swan and she was really good i
> 
> n this other movie i just saw with lisa kudrow. i googled her and she is such an interesting person! Very intelligent and worldly AND she was the little girl in this movie i watched with my dad as a kid called the professional. She was soooo good in that movie and she was only 13. i would have never realized that was her, had i not googled her. even tho it was sort of a dark movie, i've always been fond of it, i guess b/c it reminds me of spending qt with my dad growing up. *end random post*

That's so sweet Newbie. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm glad they were able to give you something for the swelling Luna. :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOOOOOO stressed :nope: and freaked out :nope: and nervous for tomorrow:nope:
> 
> What a crappy day
> 
> AT least we have Cara pics and Lyra's birth to focus on
> 
> If I could go with you I would. :hugs: what time is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: It's at 8am
> 
> I'm stressed and freaked out because of the spca visit and dh leaving :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Why are they coming I didn't hear the story? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They came today. They are talking about wanting to euthanase Esme the piglet and Lily the twisty cat because they don't fit with their picture of a perfect animal :cry: I hate it when my animals and what I do is threatened. I feel like I'm the only one who can protect them and right now it feels impossibleClick to expand...




xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> Hope your all well
> 
> I saw the two births!! Congratulations to you both!
> 
> I just wanted to add that my first niece Sarah Zoie was born this evening just after 10pm weighing 7lbs 10! x

First thing Trin tell them to fuck off:growlmad:, just because they aren't their version of perfect, who are they to choose whether 2 perfectly happy animals are to be euthanased? they know nothing and besides perfection is for people that have nothing else better to do!! 

Zoie hun xx congrats on being an aunt I hope all is well, inbox me on facebook if you would like to chat as my laptop is out of action for now!!


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!!!! Had a fun night had dinner with a friend and then Dh and I had a coffee party lol meaning he taught me how to make the best cup of pour over coffee and I got a B :shrug: I'll get an A next time. :thumbup: Now I am resting and watching a movie.


----------



## LunaLady

Sounds like a fun night, Addie! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Feeling so HUGE today! I weighed myself... I've only gained ten pounds, but I feel like I've gained 50!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Feeling so HUGE today! I weighed myself... I've only gained ten pounds, but I feel like I've gained 50!

Ten! You lucky duckling! I've gained 26! ....I also feel that I've gained 50...


----------



## LunaLady

Molly! I forgot to mention earlier - but you are 33 weeks and now a HONEYDEW! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Luna! :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

A honeydew. Aww. :awww:

Sad news... I tried to... tend the garden and uh.... yeah... no can do. Oh and learn from me, if your bump says, "haha, yeah right" ...dont try anyway. Ouch. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning my cheery swimbulation pro in the South of France. What plans today?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling so HUGE today! I weighed myself... I've only gained ten pounds, but I feel like I've gained 50!
> 
> Ten! You lucky duckling! I've gained 26! ....I also feel that I've gained 50...Click to expand...

Hey twinsy were 1lb away from gaining the same weight now too lol our pregnancies are just so similar :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling so HUGE today! I weighed myself... I've only gained ten pounds, but I feel like I've gained 50!
> 
> Ten! You lucky duckling! I've gained 26! ....I also feel that I've gained 50...Click to expand...
> 
> Hey twinsy were 1lb away from gaining the same weight now too lol our pregnancies are just so similar :)Click to expand...

:friends: ...of course, you are 2 weeks ahead of me... 

Good morning. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I :hissy: :brat: :hissy: one of those nommos wot Sarachka had last night for breakfast :cry: Had marmite on bread since we have no toasting facilities :nope: 
And we are nail polish twins, I have the same- it's my holiday colour


Well Molly hopefully Kayaking today :dance: The sun is almost shining so fx'd it's not cancelled!

Last night we went back to the band with Holly and I was followed around and chatted up all evening by a young man who had no shame and was very dishy :rofl: DH was livid, all good motivation for the Emily project I say, and I was most flattered since I thought my old mothering bones were beyond male interest. Though I'll be laughing on the other side of my face when DH is stalked by a female :haha:

Dh has a black eye where LO gave him a Glasgow kiss playing in bed with us this morning :shock:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning.........
i woke up with DH hand on my belly :haha: it was so cute i pretend i was asleep and i heard him talking to it awwww i could have :cry: :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Thinking of you Trin :hugs: Goodnight my lovelies. :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all 

Lots of love and thoughts to our trin xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Hope you have a good day B :)

I have pains this morning on and off and I have the school run! This never ends well for a good day, I had so much planned :/


----------



## mummyApril

ah these pains are painful!


----------



## Sarachka

This is the longest week in history!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> This is the longest week in history!!

tell me about it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit thanks for your love post :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have good news from Trin :happydance: I don't know if she wanted to tell you herself so I won't say anymore but just enough that you can relax and enjoy your days! :haha:

I'm having coffee in the first sun of my holiday while dh goes running. Very nice it is too :cloud9: Then swimming when he gets back...


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> This is the longest week in history!!
> 
> tell me about it!Click to expand...

NOOOoooo! It's going too quickly! We've been excited about this holiday since we booked it in October and the 1st week is nearly over :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> ah these pains are painful!

As a straggler I'm always jealous of pains and sickness and weight gain issues etc but then when I think of the reality I realise that actually it's really yukky all that and not at all pregnancy pleasantness! So big hugs and hope they ease up soon April and you feel better :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

We have a heartbeat:happydance:

crappy pic of the scan taken with me cell

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281206_10150324804579880_594719879_9499490_5138299_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Having completely cleared the thread I will go and prepare my swimming kit now :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow just when I thought I was all alone there are in fact 3 of us! A trin, a monkey and a blueberry! :happydance:

Fabbo trin :hugs: And really clear pic :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> So I just went on the wii fit since becomin pregnant, those of you on my fb will see the shameful picture! But 1st 11lb!!!!!!!!!! O dear! That's all I have to say....

That's like 6.7kg :shrug: That's nothing

EDIT: just worked it out properly and it's just over 11 kg so spot on :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

ok so had these pains for an hour now 6 minutes apart lasting 2-3 mins! going to give it an hour if they still regular then ringing hosp!


----------



## mummyApril

Trin yay for blueberry! i knew this was sticky from the start, so pleased for you x


----------



## mummyApril

in between these 6 minutes im going to make sure i have everything set n ready just incase


----------



## TrinityMom

*Blueberry appreciation (with a heartbeat)*
https://www.publicdomainpictures.net/pictures/1000/velka/blueberry.jpg
https://images.neopets.com/pets/happy/chia_blueberry_baby.gifhttps://www.i-am-pregnant.com/images/6weeks.jpghttps://www.i-am-pregnant.com/img/day48-hand.gifhttps://www.i-am-pregnant.com/img/day51-hand.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> ok so had these pains for an hour now 6 minutes apart lasting 2-3 mins! going to give it an hour if they still regular then ringing hosp!

If they're lasting 2-3min then sounds like BH :shrug: Contractions are usually shorter than that


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok so had these pains for an hour now 6 minutes apart lasting 2-3 mins! going to give it an hour if they still regular then ringing hosp!
> 
> If they're lasting 2-3min then sounds like BH :shrug: Contractions are usually shorter than thatClick to expand...

Oh good cos I'm really not ready yet x


----------



## Sarachka

YAY Trin!!!! I'm so happy for you. This is an AWESOME week for the turtles!!

Bethany I knew you'd Want my din dins. It was SO NICE. The best thing I've ever cooked. Nom nom dribble dribble. 

This week is honestly so long. I just need to sleeeeep!!

April hope your pains settle down!

Jaynie oooooh I got you a birthday gift yesterday. Now just gotta make you a lovely card  

Luna have you made anything recently? I'd love to see

Newbie It's lovely having you back so active on the thread!

Hayleechka what are you up to? Anything nice on your mat lave toda?

HERRO everyone else!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo April I didn't understand you meant contraction pains! But as Trin said may just be good old BH's'!

I think you've just about all had a go from me on the big curly waterslide now :thumbup: Been on it loads this morning and swam with Holly, sea kayak in one hour :wohoo:AND the weather is ok, we can eat outside for once!


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> So I just went on the wii fit since becomin pregnant, those of you on my fb will see the shameful picture! But 1st 11lb!!!!!!!!!! O dear! That's all I have to say....


You will lose it all easy running around after 3 small people no worries:thumbup:, saying that i dread to think what i have put on may get weighed on tues at MW:wacko:




xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> Hope your all well
> 
> I saw the two births!! Congratulations to you both!
> 
> I just wanted to add that my first niece Sarah Zoie was born this evening just after 10pm weighing 7lbs 10! x

Congrats on becoming an auntie Zoie hope things are well with you:hugs:



babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: morning.........
> i woke up with DH hand on my belly :haha: it was so cute i pretend i was asleep and i heard him talking to it awwww i could have :cry: :cloud9:


:cloud9:aww thats a too sweet Clare :cry:,must admit OH's face lights u when he sees Nate move or when he talks to him :blush:



TrinityMom said:


> We have a heartbeat:happydance:
> 
> crappy pic of the scan taken with me cell
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281206_10150324804579880_594719879_9499490_5138299_n.jpg

:happydance:Yay Thats a great pic takes me back 30 weeks ago when we saw our blueberry and now you have one:happydance:
Hope the next week flys by for you lovely i know your dreading it:hugs:




Sarachka said:


> YAY Trin!!!! I'm so happy for you. This is an AWESOME week for the turtles!!
> 
> Bethany I knew you'd Want my din dins. It was SO NICE. The best thing I've ever cooked. Nom nom dribble dribble.
> 
> This week is honestly so long. I just need to sleeeeep!!
> 
> April hope your pains settle down!
> 
> Jaynie oooooh I got you a birthday gift yesterday. Now just gotta make you a lovely card
> 
> Luna have you made anything recently? I'd love to see
> 
> Newbie It's lovely having you back so active on the thread!
> 
> Hayleechka what are you up to? Anything nice on your mat lave toda?
> 
> HERRO everyone else!

Hey sezi i struggled to get on this morning, i did bbm April so as you didnt worry where i was. I lost my temper with the lappy and decided to take a stroll into town and finally got round to posting my first 7 lots of turtle mail, please be patient as you will all recieve something and they are so cute:cloud9:some of you also have extra little gifts too.
I then bought some bits and bobs for tea and treats and more milk for my thirsty workmen!! Popped into grandma's cafe where she works and had a wee and j20 lol!!
Back home waiting for some of nate's washing to dry outside then i may put the crib together and i really want to cut the grass too and hoover and my list goes on.
Hope you are feeling better with yourself today miss:hugs:

Luna glad your MW app went well:hugs:

Mollz your girlies say the funniest things proper children i love it:haha:

B another fabbo day for you guys are the big feet having fun too?


----------



## new mummy2010

I would like you guys to guess when Nate will arrive think it's fun !!!

Also gives me something o focus on too!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley you've given me an idea. I can make a prediction chart for everyone's pregnancies. Perhaps we could even have prizes!!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> We have a heartbeat:happydance:
> 
> crappy pic of the scan taken with me cell
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281206_10150324804579880_594719879_9499490_5138299_n.jpg

Yayay how exciting!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Trin ! What a beautiful blueberry x

Good idea ladies xxxx


----------



## addie25

I think Nate will arrive 2 days early!!!

So today I decided I will move all the DVD's out of the livin room and into the computer room for 2 reasons.
1. I do not like the open look anymore...meaning I do not like seeing all the DVDs in my living room bc I'd like it to b more proper in there since we have the baby grand piano there.
2. I figure DH won't get upset with me bc he will b happy I am keeping busy instead of being upset ( he didn't want to move the DVD's) but now he may not mind.

Then I think I will get rid of some of the things we have stored in the future baby's room I told dh I want that room empty in preparation or I'll feel like ts always going to be a storage room. 

After that no clue what I am doing :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

afternoon ladies, no delivery today :( but my phone has 'been released to oracle' meaning its on its way to shipping area :happydance: I have seen the most perfect thing for us turtles too!!


----------



## mummyApril

So I decided to sleep through the pains (obviously not painful enough) lots of clicking bone sounds going on when baby moves which is really quite weird! Any idea what could be Trin?


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Jaynie, you are such a dear. My MW appt was good - everything looked fine! Fundal height measuring at 25, so pretty much right on for me. Heartbeat was good. They were able to feel his position - head up and back curled to my left side. No wonder, he's been kicking me in the right side and bladder for a couple weeks!
> 
> My MW gave me a mix of herbs to drink as a tea for my swelling feet. And because my urine stick said my liver and kidneys are being taxed right now (also indicated by the swelling) so hopefully that helps. It has alfalfa, nettle, dandelion, red raspberry leaf... and some other things I can't recall right now! :)
> 
> I'm sorry Adam is still being a jerk.... maybe you need to disappear for a few days so he can clear his head and realize how much he needs you. Can you stay with someone a couple days?

I've thought about disappearing before. I don't see that it will change him too much. It's a tiny problem usually but when it gets on top of me is when something important has happened i.e. MC - he just can't open up :awww: 

I suspect that I will one day have to leave him over it, but I like you would rather scare him, very hard at the minute as his rents help me so muych (lifts to work and that) I think that in the new house and my new independace in driving - I will be ok!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to retire soon, though not just yet. Can't believe it's Thursday tomorrow! Then it's Friday! :yipee:
> 
> listen to you... sounding like a regular working woman! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know :yipee: - I will also get paid next week double :yipee:

you girls are thpecial as you are getting all my dinnertime today :) scoffing pasta and talking to you for the next 20 mins :) :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, you are such a dear. My MW appt was good - everything looked fine! Fundal height measuring at 25, so pretty much right on for me. Heartbeat was good. They were able to feel his position - head up and back curled to my left side. No wonder, he's been kicking me in the right side and bladder for a couple weeks!
> 
> My MW gave me a mix of herbs to drink as a tea for my swelling feet. And because my urine stick said my liver and kidneys are being taxed right now (also indicated by the swelling) so hopefully that helps. It has alfalfa, nettle, dandelion, red raspberry leaf... and some other things I can't recall right now! :)
> 
> I'm sorry Adam is still being a jerk.... maybe you need to disappear for a few days so he can clear his head and realize how much he needs you. Can you stay with someone a couple days?
> 
> I've thought about disappearing before. I don't see that it will change him too much. It's a tiny problem usually but when it gets on top of me is when something important has happened i.e. MC - he just can't open up :awww:
> 
> I suspect that I will one day have to leave him over it, but I like you would rather scare him, very hard at the minute as his rents help me so muych (lifts to work and that) I think that in the new house and my new independace in driving - I will be ok!!!Click to expand...

I agree with going away for a few days to clear your head and his head (depending on what the fight is about) if it is about something that keeps happening I think it is a good idea and then coming together and realllllly talking about it. Good luck I am sorry he is still being a poofuck.


----------



## firstbaby25

I love that the word poofuck has made it in to the Turtle Dictionary 1st edition! 

I know, I don't want to do that to him if i can avoid it. A bit like mind games I'd rather he listened to me and trusted what I was saying about us and our future. I have been given all financial control, which I am going to take in order to teach him about money - to get that I threatened not to live with him because he was too unreliable! 

Anyway, ladies, thanks all for concern, it means a lot! Truly it does and I am sure that I will be ok - I always am!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I love that the word poofuck has made it in to the Turtle Dictionary 1st edition!
> 
> I know, I don't want to do that to him if i can avoid it. A bit like mind games I'd rather he listened to me and trusted what I was saying about us and our future. I have been given all financial control, which I am going to take in order to teach him about money - to get that I threatened not to live with him because he was too unreliable!
> 
> Anyway, ladies, thanks all for concern, it means a lot! Truly it does and I am sure that I will be ok - I always am!

Yes talking it out is a good idea :hugs:

Anything planned for the day??


----------



## x-ginge-x

My asda order has just arrived :winkwink: and the fella gave us a few bags that weren't on my order! So we have doritos quavers cheese and onion walkers and salt and vinegar walkers that we didn't order and a MASSIVE carrier bag of biscuits :lol: someone is going to be disappointed


----------



## newbie_ttc

yay trin! happy heartbeat/blueberry day!! i luv that pic of the wittle baby. :cloud9: I feel like this is the start of a happy healthy pregnancy! :thumbup:

B, so glad u are having fun. I love water parks and i'm quite jeali of all the glorious slides!

Hayley, i'm no good at guessing baby arrivals. i always think ppl will go early, including kit and we all know how wrong that was! :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> A honeydew. Aww. :awww:
> 
> Sad news... I tried to... tend the garden and uh.... yeah... no can do. Oh and learn from me, if your bump says, "haha, yeah right" ...dont try anyway. Ouch. :nope:


Molly! :trouble:


----------



## addie25

Hi newbie!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I HATE WHEN PEOPLE TELL ME WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT I WILL HAVE A BABY ESPECIALLY PEOPLE WHO HAVE CHILDREN. I HAVE DEVOTED MY ENTIRE LIFE TO CHILDREN I AM A TEACHER I HELPED CARE FOR CHILDREN SINCE I WAS 12 YEARS OLD. THE TIME IS RIGHT NOW... I REALLY CAN NOT HEAR ONE MORE PERSON TELL ME THAT!!!!! Sorry for quick rant. Just had an old friend contact me because she heard about what happened in February and that is what she said. "god will decide and it will happen when it is right" well excuse my language but fuck that.


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats Trin! Grow Tori GROW! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> So I decided to sleep through the pains (obviously not painful enough) lots of clicking bone sounds going on when baby moves which is really quite weird! Any idea what could be Trin?

I'd say it's probably the relaxin making your joints loose and more 'clicky'. That's probably also why your arthritis is acting up


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just call me KayakDemonMonkeyPants :dance: I can't begin to tell you how amazing it was! :cloud9: 


I MUST HAVE A SEA KAYAK! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: I will sit in it in my living room 300kms from the sea and swoosh my way across imaginary waves if needs be :sulk:

It was g l o r i o u s 

Off for a catch up...hope you've all had fabby Thursdays in your sea kayaks


----------



## mummyApril

so Jay is on his way back, im ringing labour ward in half hour see what they want me to do, did school run and pains worse :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Congrats Trin! Grow Tori GROW! :happydance:

Thanks. She needs to grow...measuring a bit small. It may be because it was an external scan and not an internal one which means it's less accurate. So I am going back on Friday next week


----------



## LunaLady

YAY TRIN!!!! :dance:

Bebe looks good and you've got a blueberry and your little sticky Luna girl bebe is just so happy and snug inside her mommy!! What a week this has been! I could just cry! :cry:  NUV YOU SO MUCH, TRIN!!!!! :hugs:

*Sarachka *- I have made some stuff this week!! I made something for Cara :cloud9: and something for my boy :cloud9: and I got a package in the mail of supplies for my Etsy shoppe, so I will be busting away at that stuff today and tomorrow :happydance: I will post some pictures soon :kiss:
I hope you saved me a piece of your YUMMO dinner last night? :haha:

*Bethany*, sounds like you're having a fabulous day!! Kayaking! That sounds like so much fun!! I'm still WELL JEL of this awesome place you're at!! It's rainy and gray here again... I don't want the heat, but maybe a titch of sun would be nice?? 

*Hayley*, I will say Nate will be here on the 8th, the day after your DD. Because I'd like to share my anniversary with a turtle baby!! :happydance:

*Jaynie*, you're right - it is hard in your situation with the fact that you are living with his parents. I hadn't thought of that. Can you talk to his parents about it? Or would that super piss him off? My long term boyfriend before my DH had some issues and I always talked to his mom and dad about it (which is maybe weird??) and they always helped me. It worked until he moved out :dohh:

*Molly*, naughty you! :growlmad: Keep out of the garden! Strict orders from the Turtlonians!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> YAY TRIN!!!! :dance:
> 
> Bebe looks good and you've got a blueberry and your little sticky Luna girl bebe is just so happy and snug inside her mommy!! What a week this has been! I could just cry! :cry:  NUV YOU SO MUCH, TRIN!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> *Sarachka *- I have made some stuff this week!! I made something for Cara :cloud9: and something for my boy :cloud9: and I got a package in the mail of supplies for my Etsy shoppe, so I will be busting away at that stuff today and tomorrow :happydance: I will post some pictures soon :kiss:
> I hope you saved me a piece of your YUMMO dinner last night? :haha:
> 
> *Bethany*, sounds like you're having a fabulous day!! Kayaking! That sounds like so much fun!! I'm still WELL JEL of this awesome place you're at!! It's rainy and gray here again... I don't want the heat, but maybe a titch of sun would be nice??
> 
> *Hayley*, I will say Nate will be here on the 8th, the day after your DD. Because I'd like to share my anniversary with a turtle baby!! :happydance:
> 
> *Jaynie*, you're right - it is hard in your situation with the fact that you are living with his parents. I hadn't thought of that. Can you talk to his parents about it? Or would that super piss him off? My long term boyfriend before my DH had some issues and I always talked to his mom and dad about it (which is maybe weird??) and they always helped me. It worked until he moved out :dohh:
> 
> *Molly*, naughty you! :growlmad: Keep out of the garden! Strict orders from the Turtlonians!

I nuv you too :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep Hayley the big feet are having a great time :thumbup: I kayaked with them today but big feet the younger had some trouble and got a ride in the back up motor boat :aww: But we did do 2hrs on quite choppy sea, I think when I lift LO out of her cot tomorrow I'll feel it in my shoulders!

Jaynie career lady hello :hi: I'd give Adam a mighty run for his money if I were you, but I'm evil like that (inserts devil smiley) But I see your point about the inlaws... 

April big hugs, hope the hospital can give you more advice than I can! DumboMonkey here has no idea what the pains and clicking could be :shrug:

FOR ALL- I give up thanking posts again, it keeps reloading the page everytime and taking several weeks to do so, so sod that. I have bought a season ticket of post thanks, like Lissy has for my pics :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I HATE WHEN PEOPLE TELL ME WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT I WILL HAVE A BABY ESPECIALLY PEOPLE WHO HAVE CHILDREN. I HAVE DEVOTED MY ENTIRE LIFE TO CHILDREN I AM A TEACHER I HELPED CARE FOR CHILDREN SINCE I WAS 12 YEARS OLD. THE TIME IS RIGHT NOW... I REALLY CAN NOT HEAR ONE MORE PERSON TELL ME THAT!!!!! Sorry for quick rant. Just had an old friend contact me because she heard about what happened in February and that is what she said. "god will decide and it will happen when it is right" well excuse my language but fuck that.

i completely understand how u feel. sometime i have that 'i want a :baby: now, *NOW*, NOW!' feeling too. i think it's easoer for parents to say b/c they may have been in our shoes at some point, but once u have your baby, looking back for them, i would image, they feel that even tho it may not have happened when they wanted it to, they are just glad that it did happen. i when i feel all :hissy: about it i try and take comfort in the fact that it will happen at some point and chillax and wait my turn. 

It happened in feb?? time really does fly! u have come so far since then. i echo what the other turts have said already. i am very proud of u and i believe good things will happen for u very soon... in multiples! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

labour ward said take some paracetamol give it an hour if they still there then ring and they will have me go in :/


----------



## Crunchie

Hey addie ! I used to hate it when people would say .... If you stop trying so hard it will happen.....say what ?????!!!!


I want to go in the sea with the monkey !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> labour ward said take some paracetamol give it an hour if they still there then ring and they will have me go in :/

Oh hun - hope it stops x


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I HATE WHEN PEOPLE TELL ME WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT I WILL HAVE A BABY ESPECIALLY PEOPLE WHO HAVE CHILDREN. I HAVE DEVOTED MY ENTIRE LIFE TO CHILDREN I AM A TEACHER I HELPED CARE FOR CHILDREN SINCE I WAS 12 YEARS OLD. THE TIME IS RIGHT NOW... I REALLY CAN NOT HEAR ONE MORE PERSON TELL ME THAT!!!!! Sorry for quick rant. Just had an old friend contact me because she heard about what happened in February and that is what she said. "god will decide and it will happen when it is right" well excuse my language but fuck that.
> 
> i completely understand how u feel. sometime i have that 'i want a :baby: now, *NOW*, NOW!' feeling too. i think it's easoer for parents to say b/c they may have been in our shoes at some point, but once u have your baby, looking back for them, i would image, they feel that even tho it may not have happened when they wanted it to, they are just glad that it did happen. i when i feel all :hissy: about it i try and take comfort in the fact that it will happen at some point and chillax and wait my turn.
> 
> It happened in feb?? time really does fly! u have come so far since then. i echo what the other turts have said already. i am very proud of u and i believe good things will happen for u very soon... in multiples! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you :hugs: yes :baby::baby: would be great I will take them in 2s!!!!! It just bothers me when friends say its all up to god and it will happen when it does. Well when something bad happens to u would u like me to point my finger at you and say well thats god for ya thats what he wanted so just wait ur turn. NOOO they would not like that. Buttttt they r not trying to be mean just wish they would shut up! :shrug:


----------



## addie25

crunchie said:


> hey addie ! I used to hate it when people would say .... If you stop trying so hard it will happen.....say what ?????!!!!
> 
> 
> I want to go in the sea with the monkey !!!!!

lol i should walk around with a say what sign!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> labour ward said take some paracetamol give it an hour if they still there then ring and they will have me go in :/

Paracetamol and a hot bath :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, at my 7 week 1 day scan with this one, he was measuring 6 weeks 3 days. all will be well :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, at my 7 week 1 day scan with this one, he was measuring 6 weeks 3 days. all will be well :hugs:

That's reassuring. I am 7 weeks exactly and measuring 6w 1d so almost the same :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, at my 7 week 1 day scan with this one, he was measuring 6 weeks 3 days. all will be well :hugs:
> 
> That's reassuring. I am 7 weeks exactly and measuring 6w 1d so almost the same :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am sure it was just because of the way the ultrasound was given. All will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I just went to check my u/s pic from that scan... he was measuring 6 weeks 1 day. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, at my 7 week 1 day scan with this one, he was measuring 6 weeks 3 days. all will be well :hugs:
> 
> That's reassuring. I am 7 weeks exactly and measuring 6w 1d so almost the same :thumbup:Click to expand...

when i went for my 6 week 5 day scan they said i was only just 5 weeks and then at my 12 week they moved me forward a week x


----------



## mummyApril

Trin isnt a hot bath bad? like meant to bring on labour? x


----------



## mummyApril

its almost been an hour im still getting pains mostly in my back though...


----------



## mummyApril

God if i have to go in do i need a hospital bag?


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> God if i have to go in do i need a hospital bag?

Do u think u are going into labour???


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, at my 7 week 1 day scan with this one, he was measuring 6 weeks 3 days. all will be well :hugs:
> 
> That's reassuring. I am 7 weeks exactly and measuring 6w 1d so almost the same :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> when i went for my 6 week 5 day scan they said i was only just 5 weeks and then at my 12 week they moved me forward a week xClick to expand...

me too! He has measured a week ahead at the 12 week and 20 week scan.....twinsy. :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

to be honest i have no idea, im thinking it could be start of early labour...


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> to be honest i have no idea, im thinking it could be start of early labour...

How close are contractions. What did your doctor say do they want u coming to the hospital???


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April, I hope everything is all right. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

well they were 6 minutes apart i havent been timing them since i got home, i just rang them, they said to take paracetamol an hour ago and to ring if still have pain which is now, and i do mainly in back though, they make me breathless, so i just dont know, going to ring them now....


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin isnt a hot bath bad? like meant to bring on labour? x

If it's BH it makes them stop and if it's real contractions they won't stop


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I forgot all about your scan... Well done! I wouldn't worry so much about measurements so early. I know loads people that have been pushed back or brought forward. :cloud9: hope this is your sticky Tori bean :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> well they were 6 minutes apart i havent been timing them since i got home, i just rang them, they said to take paracetamol an hour ago and to ring if still have pain which is now, and i do mainly in back though, they make me breathless, so i just dont know, going to ring them now....

OK give them a ring and see what they say to you. Let us know what they think. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, April! I'm on the edge of my seat for you!

I would bring your hospital bag if you do have to go in - better safe than sorry?

I hope things calm down a bit - I think your boy needs a few more weeks to incubate :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

well they want me to go in so i will keep you updated via lurkberry like B lol x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> well they want me to go in so i will keep you updated via lurkberry like B lol x

OK I am thinking of you and also at the edge of my seat. Keep us updated on lurkberry :hugs: Good Luck!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> well they want me to go in so i will keep you updated via lurkberry like B lol x

Sending loads of love:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Lots of love April x


----------



## LunaLady

Hugs, April!! I hope everything goes smoothly, whatever happens!

*WE NUV YOU!!!!* :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April, I'm so glad you have the lurkberry. :hugs: Hoping for the best sweets.


----------



## LunaLady

Wouldn't that be crazy if there were THREE turtle babies born this week?!?!

I know I said it would be like a domino affect... but I wasn't expecting such a drastic one! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I am off to the craft store... need to get my fix! It's been like... three days! :shock: lol.

We bought some wood working tools last weekend so we've been playing lots with those this week. I will share a picture of something cute I made for baby! Soon, it's not quite done :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

April - hope your ok keep us updated!! sending you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow it's raining babies! Goodluck April, I nuv you :hugs: You're my other real live 3D bump!

Yeah Trin I was gonna say about the measurements but forgot in my holiday fever, a specialist I saw about Holly's told me it's all a bit hit and miss from start to finish :shrug: Even the +/- 5 days thing doesn't cover discrepancies by a long shot, so worry not :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> to be honest i have no idea, im thinking it could be start of early labour...

:saywhat:???


----------



## newbie_ttc

it's been an hr, i wonder what's happening??? i feel a little nervous!! :wacko:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> it's been an hr, i wonder what's happening??? i feel a little nervous!! :wacko:

I am nervous as well. I hope she is not in labour its 2 early :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

sending u hugs,im sure itll all be ok.P.s im excited about all these turtle babies :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now ladies I know this is sooooo last year's topic but, it being 5dpo, I deemed it time to sneak into my toilet bag in the gompa bathroom cupboard, and to the inner toilet bag of my toilet bag where my hpts are secreted, and if not to actually test, well at least to start fondling the little beauties.

:shock: :shock: :shock:

SOMEONE HAS STOLEN THEM! :shock: That or I left them in the drawer at home :dohh: 


But I suspect not. There's been a break in. :ninja: I will be giving accusing glances to any European women that have that ttc air about them on the campsite


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Now ladies I know this is sooooo last year's topic but, it being 5dpo, I deemed it time to sneak into my toilet bag in the gompa bathroom cupboard, and to the inner toilet bag of my toilet bag where my hpts are secreted, and if not to actually test, well at least to start fondling the little beauties.
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> SOMEONE HAS STOLEN THEM! :shock: That or I left them in the drawer at home :dohh:
> 
> 
> But I suspect not. There's been a break in. :ninja: I will be giving accusing glances to any European women that have that ttc air about them on the campsite

LOL you go get that tosser that stole your HPT tests!!!!!!!!!! We need pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Now ladies I know this is sooooo last year's topic but, it being 5dpo, I deemed it time to sneak into my toilet bag in the gompa bathroom cupboard, and to the inner toilet bag of my toilet bag where my hpts are secreted, and if not to actually test, well at least to start fondling the little beauties.
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> SOMEONE HAS STOLEN THEM! :shock: That or I left them in the drawer at home :dohh:
> 
> 
> But I suspect not. There's been a break in. :ninja: I will be giving accusing glances to any European women that have that ttc air about them on the campsite

I am sure my addie would agree that there is some douche bag on that campsite .........a hpt theif is on the looseeeeeeee :nope:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now ladies I know this is sooooo last year's topic but, it being 5dpo, I deemed it time to sneak into my toilet bag in the gompa bathroom cupboard, and to the inner toilet bag of my toilet bag where my hpts are secreted, and if not to actually test, well at least to start fondling the little beauties.
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> SOMEONE HAS STOLEN THEM! :shock: That or I left them in the drawer at home :dohh:
> 
> 
> But I suspect not. There's been a break in. :ninja: I will be giving accusing glances to any European women that have that ttc air about them on the campsite
> 
> I am sure my addie would agree that there is some douche bag on that campsite .........a hpt theif is on the looseeeeeeee :nope:Click to expand...

I do agree!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: douche bags over there stealing your HPTs!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I will make an announcement over the campsite tannoy- requesting a peaceful amnesty of all hpts, stolen or otherwise. Then I will have hundreds of them all for free :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I KNOW THIS IS GOING TO SHOCK MOST OF YOU SO HAVE A SEAT BE4 YOU READ WHAT IS NEXT.....

I am NOT going to take HPT next time I do IVF. I am going to wait the 11 days for the blood test so I do not have to deal with those blood faint lines again!!! Now who believes I can stick to not taking tests????


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now ladies I know this is sooooo last year's topic but, it being 5dpo, I deemed it time to sneak into my toilet bag in the gompa bathroom cupboard, and to the inner toilet bag of my toilet bag where my hpts are secreted, and if not to actually test, well at least to start fondling the little beauties.
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> SOMEONE HAS STOLEN THEM! :shock: That or I left them in the drawer at home :dohh:
> 
> 
> But I suspect not. There's been a break in. :ninja: I will be giving accusing glances to any European women that have that ttc air about them on the campsite
> 
> LOL you go get that tosser that stole your HPT tests!!!!!!!!!! We need pictures!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:thumbup:Perfect use of the word 'tosser' :haha:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Now ladies I know this is sooooo last year's topic but, it being 5dpo, I deemed it time to sneak into my toilet bag in the gompa bathroom cupboard, and to the inner toilet bag of my toilet bag where my hpts are secreted, and if not to actually test, well at least to start fondling the little beauties.
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> SOMEONE HAS STOLEN THEM! :shock: That or I left them in the drawer at home :dohh:
> 
> 
> But I suspect not. There's been a break in. :ninja: I will be giving accusing glances to any European women that have that ttc air about them on the campsite
> 
> LOL you go get that tosser that stole your HPT tests!!!!!!!!!! We need pictures!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Perfect use of the word 'tosser' :haha:Click to expand...

OH YEA I GOT IT!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I guess April is strapped to the monitor at the mo, having her contractions assessed :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

If you can Addie! I would test whilst pretending I wasn't but I'm crap like that :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> it's been an hr, i wonder what's happening??? i feel a little nervous!! :wacko:
> 
> I am nervous as well. I hope she is not in labour its 2 early :nope:Click to expand...

My mw had a 32 week emergency caesar on Sunday and baby was fine. Mom had eclampsia and her kidneys were shutting down so no choice. She was so swollen she couldn't get her gown on


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> If you can Addie! I would test whilst pretending I wasn't but I'm crap like that :shrug:

lol I would not be able to hide it if I was really testing you would ALL know based on the pictures I post!! But really I will try bc those faint lines just killed me and now I know why they were faint bc my hormone was low. So next time strap me down if you must but nooooooooooooooooooo testing for this turtle.

YOUUUUU may test as often as you would like tho bc I want to seeeeeee picturessssss :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Now ladies I know this is sooooo last year's topic but, it being 5dpo, I deemed it time to sneak into my toilet bag in the gompa bathroom cupboard, and to the inner toilet bag of my toilet bag where my hpts are secreted, and if not to actually test, well at least to start fondling the little beauties.
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> SOMEONE HAS STOLEN THEM! :shock: That or I left them in the drawer at home :dohh:
> 
> 
> But I suspect not. There's been a break in. :ninja: I will be giving accusing glances to any European women that have that ttc air about them on the campsite

OMG!!! :shock: I suggest you call Scotland Yard IMMEDIATELY!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Clare your house pic was beautiful! Very tardy comment sorry, been slow as a snail on holiday!

Same for your wedding pic Addie, you looked stunning!


----------



## Mollykins

B, oh noes! Zey are gone??? :shock:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> B, oh noes! Zey are gone??? :shock:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ZEY ARE GONE!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

April has posted an update to facebook.....she is on the labour (labor?) ward right now!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I guess April is strapped to the monitor at the mo, having her contractions assessed :shrug:

That's what I assumed. They may even give her something for pain if it's still very early


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> it's been an hr, i wonder what's happening??? i feel a little nervous!! :wacko:
> 
> I am nervous as well. I hope she is not in labour its 2 early :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> My mw had a 32 week emergency caesar on Sunday and baby was fine. Mom had eclampsia and her kidneys were shutting down so no choice. She was so swollen she couldn't get her gown onClick to expand...

:shock:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> April has posted an update to facebook.....she is on the labour (labor?) ward right now!

omg she is having the baby 5 weeks early!!!! I HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha Addie I didn't mean that I'd hide it from you guys :haha: I meant from myself, while confessing to you lot!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha Addie I didn't mean that I'd hide it from you guys :haha: I meant from myself, while confessing to you lot!

ooooo hahahahahahahahaha :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I guess April is strapped to the monitor at the mo, having her contractions assessed :shrug:

Got it in one I can't see the monitor it is behind me, seeing doctor just gone 8


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> April has posted an update to facebook.....she is on the labour (labor?) ward right now!

:shock: .... I don't want to be her twinsy anymore.... 

I hope everything is okay. :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my this is the weirdest holiday ever! 

Sending you loads of love April :hugs:

Addie it's fine, she's nearly 36 weeks :thumbup: When you have your twins they'll probably arrive early too!


----------



## Mollykins

Lots of love April. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I need to log off now. Hope April keeps me posted on bbm

Chat tomorrow turts - at a conference on nutrition in pregnancy tomorrow and then an antenatal home visit up the coast

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh my this is the weirdest holiday ever!
> 
> Sending you loads of love April :hugs:
> 
> Addie it's fine, she's nearly 36 weeks :thumbup: When you have your twins they'll probably arrive early too!

OK GOOD I AM GLAD I WAS NERVOUS!! And yes twins do come early but if I have twins I will cross my legs so they do not come 2 early.:haha: Ur correct 36 weeks is fine. Here comes another turtle baby!!!

DH is so sweet. He just texted me saying he will clean out the babys room and paint it so its nice a clean so I feel better. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi april! Wow coming live too! Enormous love and hugs my darling!


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Trin. And Tori. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Someone should text Kit.


----------



## addie25

OK for those who have had a m/c u understand me when I say it is... for lack of a better word gross. I wish it was over already. :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> OK for those who have had a m/c u understand me when I say it is... for lack of a better word gross. I wish it was over already. :nope:


big hugs :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Where are all the turtles????? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Making lunch. :)


----------



## addie25

MMMM whatcha having???


----------



## Mollykins

Nothing spectacular. Just soup and bread. :)


----------



## addie25

Sounds good. I am getting ready to go to my moms for dinner. DH has band practice so I will go eat with my family. Cant wait till he gets home. He took the morning off tomorrow so we can get cracking on cleaning out that room and getting it set up for paining I am so excited to get all our storage out of there and just have it clean so its ready to go when we need it!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh gossssh hope April and baby James are ok.


----------



## Mollykins

Sounds exciting Addie.

Me too Sarah....insert worried face here....


----------



## newbie_ttc

lol @ moll suddenly not wanting to be twins anymore :haha: u'd have some upset ppl if u went into labor before next saturday! :grr:

Addie, what color are we painting the nursery?

Is April really in labor??? what does gone 8 mean??

EDIT: i just went to her fb pg and an hour ago she said she wasn't sure if she was in labor, she's being monitored. OAN: i would like u all to know when i go into labor (whenever that may be!) u will be receiving *real time updates *via my lurkberry... for as long as humanly possible anyway. :D


----------



## Sarachka

Gone 8 means after 8, times. So you'd say "it's gone 8 now and that tosser still isn't here!"


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> lol @ moll suddenly not wanting to be twins anymore :haha: u'd have some upset ppl if u went into labor before next saturday! :grr:
> 
> Addie, what color are we painting the nursery?
> 
> Is April really in labor??? what does gone 8 mean??

We are paining it beige for now since it is not a nursery yet. This way it is easy to paint over when we get pregnant and find out the sex. It will be good to put this room together and have it just an empty room so I can relax and know I will be filling it with baby things soon and I do not have to stress thinking well its a storage room and that means we r not going to have a baby. I know its silly but I just want it empty and painted nicely so it looks hopeful.


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks sarah, at first i thought she was speaking in terms of how far dialated she was! :shock:

I understand Addie. we have a room upstairs that i refuse to paint or decorate or let DH use for storage. it is a soothing yellow color from when the prior owner's little boy lived in it. Sometimes i'll go in there and just visualize a crib or a rocking chair or a changing table. it makes me feel closer to realizing the dream of being a mommy :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I just went to pick up birth control ( I think my doctor is going to putmms on that plus another pill be4 embryos go in) so I went to get it n will wait for him to tell men to start on them. The lady goes " r u expecting " I say "expecting what" she says "a baby are u pregnant?" I mean really would I be gettin birth control if I was pregnant just rub it in. I've never in my life been asked that when picking up birth control if I'm pregnant. It's like hilarious they pick this moment to ask me that.


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie, I nuv you. :hugs: I can't wait til you start decorating the yellow room. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't know if April's updated herself (I was just having dinner:haha:)but she's having something to stop the contractions, dilated 1cm, staying on the monitor for 2hrs...


----------



## Sarachka

Kit's online!!! Or maybe it's Cara!


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks for the update Bethany. Ooh sounds like baby James felt a bit usurped by Cara and Lyra and wants to make his appearance too!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hayley you've given me an idea. I can make a prediction chart for everyone's pregnancies. Perhaps we could even have prizes!!


Love the idea although I would always lose lol look at my kit prediction!! Did you let kit know about april sezi?




mummyApril said:


> labour ward said take some paracetamol give it an hour if they still there then ring and they will have me go in :/

Just managed to catch up and you have already bbm'd me back but much love + hope everything goes well xx



LunaLady said:
 

> I am off to the craft store... need to get my fix! It's been like... three days! :shock: lol.
> 
> We bought some wood working tools last weekend so we've been playing lots with those this week. I will share a picture of something cute I made for baby! Soon, it's not quite done :D

Can't wait to see your picture of what you made sweetie 

Hey jaynie babe hope your ok saw your fb status !? Are you still in turmoil with ad's??

Can't wait to see pics of baby lyra and more of cara too

Also can't wait for you to start receiving your turtle mail!!!!!

Ginge nice freebies you got there lovely nom nom doritoes want want want some NoW!

B sea kayaking you daredevil, glad big feet are having fun but I'm horrified there is a theif on the lose I demand you Sneak to a chemist for some we need wee stick pics pleeaseeee

Addie I do agree they are not pleasent at all *big hugs* but on a better note I'm happy that you are getting something done ie-sorting out the bebe\s room 

Newbie how are you lovely lady?

Molly hello how you feeling today


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie, I nuv you. :hugs: I can't wait til you start decorating the yellow room. :cloud9:

nuv u more! :hugs: i think i am going to leave it that color. since it's sort of gender neutral. if it's a girl, we'll go with white furniture with pink and green accents or maybe a sunflower theme? if its a boy then we can do dark cherry wood and teddy bears maybe? just off the top of my head... it's not like i sit around and think about these things :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

I hope April is still doing okay! :hugs:

Just home from my shopping, which also turned into picking up DH from work because he's sick. I told him to stay home this morning, but alas - what do I know?! :haha:

I went to Babies R Us... WOW is that place ever expensive! Four flannel receiving blankets... $18! And that doesn't even include tax! :shock: I just bought four very cute boy receiving blankets at Goodwill (a charity shop for those outside the US - not sure if Goodwill is international?) for $.99 a piece! All in new condition! It's crazy. I also bought several onsies and little outfits - all $1.99 each. Some were not even worn - tags still on. CRAZINESS! I love me some Goodwill!! :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

I like pink & green for a girl, newbie.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hayley :wave: 17 days left to go! :happydance: i know u aren't going to let april and baby james upstage u and nate! :haha: how are u? any pains? not that i'm wishing it on ya... :)


----------



## LunaLady

Also to add - I like Goodwill and other charity shops because I'm a huge hippie and like to 'reduce, reuse, recycle'. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> I like pink & green for a girl, newbie.

Omg, I LOVE pink and green. Always a cute combo. :thumbup:

I am a fan of purple and green, too.


----------



## LunaLady

I think I better get working on things for James and Nate!! :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

I like charity shops because I'm a TIGHT ARSE who hates parting with cash

Slash I lov helping a good cause!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I like pink & green for a girl, newbie.

then you'll love what i got for a certain baby turt born on monday :winkwink: International mail is sooo slow! :wacko: but it was thrilling sending my very 1st international pakage :dance: i image i'll probably faint when it actually arrives :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Sarachka, little James wanted to beat Nate to meet the girlies :haha:

Ha ha Hayley yes I will have to sneakily find a chemist!! 


Nighty night all, April seems fine, maybe a tad bored by the prospect of 2 hrs on a monitor! With a suspected uti...but in good hands :thumbup:

Sleep tight all, bet my bed rocks after the kayaking today! 

XxxxxxxX


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for the update B. :hugs:

Newbie, I love the nursery idea! Beautiful colour schemes.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I like pink & green for a girl, newbie.

I love pink and green. For my bridal shower I had pink and green flowers. SOOOOOOOO pretty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pink and green and purple and green :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley, I'm hanging in there love...how about you?

Luna, I love goodwill and all sorts of other thrift stores.... variety and random good finds. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

purple is my new fav color for baby girls luna... and my new fav nail polish!

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JqcIrPpY0Fs/TZsVzgbJFKI/AAAAAAAAAcI/gouZP45bgwA/s1600/OPI_Lucky_Lucky_Lavender.jpg

I've been wearing on my toes since my bday. it looks kinda pink, but it's lavender with pink undertones. this also matches my cousin's baby shower color so i've been looking at my toes when i go to the store buying supplies to make sure i get the proper color :haha: I can't wait to post pics of all i've done for that shower so far. i've impressed myself a tad!


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks for the updates B. nite nite! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi kit if you are there :hugs: Big kisses to Cara xxxxGot to sleep now but can't wait for some news of babydom, from you too Eddie if you're there


----------



## HollyMonkey

Eddie? :shrug: I mean Essie of course :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Newbiedooby I don't mind if james comes first as long as both our boys are healthy 

Just braxton hicks on and oFf all day for the last week some quite painful ones yesterday + today but I am not going to the hosp until I'm defo in labour and having close contractions and ready to push lol as I hate the places


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can see so many turts lurking it feels like a turtle party and I feel like essie's bear that doesn't want to go to bed but wants to stay up and play :nope:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Newbiedooby I don't mind if james comes first as long as both our boys are healthy
> 
> Just braxton hicks on and oFf all day for the last week some quite painful ones yesterday + today but I am not going to the hosp until I'm defo in labour and having close contractions and ready to push lol as I hate the places

You are so brave I would be running if I was having pain!!


----------



## addie25

My hair is a curly mess and I am on the couch and my mom and brother walk in and start laughing and both say "whats wrong with you you look like the :devil: :haha:" Well excuse me I just let it air dry no product and pulled it into a messy bun :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I can see so many turts lurking it feels like a turtle party and I feel like essie's bear that doesn't want to go to bed but wants to stay up and play :nope:

what party? go on to bed u! :yellowcard:


----------



## new mummy2010

I just know ladies who have been sent away so many times one a total of 13 times !!

So I'm not going until I'm defo sure its game on I predict he will be about 7 days late !

I'm off to sleep now turts bysey bye


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely nail colour newbie :kiss:

And on earlier theme of Luna's I just love finding junk in the street that's out for the rubbish and renovating it, like Hollinka's Russian doll toy box and her yellow and red noddy car, such fun :happydance:

Right must sleep, I will regret this when LO is bouncing on my head at 7am, and I have aquagym at 9am...

XxxxX


----------



## new mummy2010

I just know ladies who have been sent away so many times one a total of 13 times !!

So I'm not going until I'm defo sure its game on I predict he will be about 7 days late !

I'm off to sleep now turts bysey bye


----------



## newbie_ttc

is b gone yet?

https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0023.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0007.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0030.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0016.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0003.gif


----------



## addie25

April just said "Just so no one panics, I'm having some antibiotics to try and stop contractions, am 1cm dilated and will be monitored for the next 2 hrs x"


----------



## mummyApril

Hello all from labour ward, its a waiting game, have just had antibiotics to try stop contractions, they still hurt a tad, about to read some magazines which I never do, hope you're all ok, I feel like a naughty school kid on their phone lol ty all for the love! Molly u made me literally lold when you said about bein my twinsy haha xxx


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> is b gone yet?
> 
> https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0023.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0007.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0030.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0016.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0003.gif

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Hello all from labour ward, its a waiting game, have just had antibiotics to try stop contractions, they still hurt a tad, about to read some magazines which I never do, hope you're all ok, I feel like a naughty school kid on their phone lol ty all for the love! Molly u made me literally lold when you said about bein my twinsy haha xxx

April HIIIII :hugs::hugs::hugs: Will they send you home later on today if contractions stop :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Hayley and B. :sleep: well.

April, I'm glad you went in and I'm also glad I could make you laugh. :hugs: keep us updated... us U.S. turns don't sleep for a while yet.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi April! :hi: glad u and James are ok! thank u for updating us... we were a bit nervous there! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Newbie that post was too funny !!!

Hey April ...... Chin up and thanks for keeping us updated x


----------



## mummyApril

If contractions stop then yes think they send me home, that will prob be midnight here lol x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> If contractions stop then yes think they send me home, that will prob be midnight here lol x

I will still be on. I am leaving it on on my phone. ( its always on on my phone) so I can pop on to see whats up. How are you feeling now??


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'll be up too! 

DH went to work early so he will be home when i get off. maybe we can go on a date? but i'm really in the mood for pizza and a movie on the sofa :-k


----------



## addie25

Mom pizza and a movie on the couch sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

*i luv this*
https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_570xN.197825442.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Mom pizza and a movie on the couch sounds like a great idea!!

i think that's what we will do... haven't had pizza in a while now. **april ignore this convo! I know how u feel about Pizza Hut!**

anyone seen any good movies lately?


----------



## Mollykins

Pizza does sound NOM. Oh the heart burn but oh the yum.


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm good movies.... :-k


----------



## Mollykins

What line of movies?


----------



## addie25

After I leave my parents I am going to go home take a long shower lay in bed and as my hair dries watch tv or read and wait for DH to come home. Tomorrow I am seeing Harry Potter again. One of my friends asked me to go again so maybe I will like it better.


----------



## Sarachka

I've just been watching YouTube videos of a magician called Dynamo on jaynie's suggestion. Wow. Crraaaaazy shit


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls just checking in before :sleep: I watched dynamo tonight - like cause it's on on a Thursday. He's Jesus. There is no explanation. Sarachka you have to try and get videos of tonight's show. 

April :hugs: hope you & James are ok no matter what happens tonight :thumbup: but it would be mad if 3 turtle babies were born this week. 

Love pink/purple and green! 

Sorry I missed you all... :sleep: well/enjoy the rest of your day :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Night night Jaynie baby. Sleep well.


----------



## Mollykins

No April update? :-k


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## addie25

I just got the book One Day. It is becoming a movie and I love reading the books be4 seeing the movie. Anyone read it?


----------



## LunaLady

I wonder how April is doing?!?!? I hope all is well with her.

I've been doing bookkeeping and inventory logging for my Etsy shoppe... Now time to make stuff! :dance:


----------



## addie25

I hope she is ok as well and we hear from her with an update. I decided to start a journal. I never really had one growing up but I figure it is a good idea. I love to write anyway. I found my moms journal once and read it and I loved that I got to read her thoughts from a younger age. One day maybe my kids will read mine. It's just so interesting to find a journal from years ago and open it up and its like its happening that day. I wish my mom wrote more. Sooo I am writing this journal for myself but also for my kids to have a part of me when I am no longer here in 10000 years lol.


----------



## Mollykins

Apppprrrriiiillll.... you okay???


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, can't wait to see your creations. :dance:

Addie, I think a journal is a wonderful idea. :flower:


----------



## addie25

I am so excited for Breaking Dawn to come out. When does it come out??? I was just watching interviews for it.


----------



## mummyApril

I'm so sorry I didn't update sooner, I was sent home, still with pains etc, but was so shattered fell asleep but cannot sleep now, I keep waking suddenly, iv been told if I have more pains to go back, it hurts whenever James moves, and feels like my scar is stretching a bit, I just feel poop am so tired and really want to sleep :/
Sorry again for late reply xxx


----------



## Mollykins

It's okay April, I was merely worried. I'm glad you got some sleep and I hope you get some more. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this... I imagine its rather frightening for you. Big :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> It's okay April, I was merely worried. I'm glad you got some sleep and I hope you get some more. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this... I imagine its rather frightening for you. Big :hugs:

im sorry i had you worried, no sleep for me at the moment, i keep having uneasy sleep, waking up thinking im more dilated lol!
i think its basically me worrying about going in through the night and with the girls asleep etc! but right now iv been awake for an hour and i dont think im getting pains apart from when he moves....
fingers crossed its stopped....


----------



## LunaLady

April, thanks for keeping us updated! WE NUV YOU!!! :hugs:

I hope the pains go away, soon! And I hope you can get some good sleep, too. Hugs and kisses :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Luna nuv you all too, would of gone mad without all your support xx


----------



## Mollykins

Aww, I'm sorry you can't sleep. I just took some tylenol pm a bit ago. My hips are killing me. :/ ...I'm watching the documentary "pregnant in America" ... :(


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! Thank crunchie its Friday 

April glad your home- take it easy xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> is b gone yet?
> 
> https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0023.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0007.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0030.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0016.gif https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0003.gif

:sulk:

I don't like parties anyway :sulk:


Anyway I'm off to aguagym now to go and bop around in the pool with a bunch of Euro nuts to songs like Cotton Eye Joe :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

What's wrong with cotton eye Joe :shrug: me and Adam have that picked as a wedding choice song :haha: 

April - hope you managed some rest :hugs: I see what you're saying about being anxious about the girls but needs must and when the time actually comes you'll know what to do with them :flower: 

I'm dress down Friday. Crunch it's a bit more, thank fuck it's Friday today now I'm working :rofl: :rofl: 

:coffee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> What's wrong with cotton eye Joe :shrug: me and Adam have that picked as a wedding choice song :haha:
> 
> April - hope you managed some rest :hugs: I see what you're saying about being anxious about the girls but needs must and when the time actually comes you'll know what to do with them :flower:
> 
> I'm dress down Friday. Crunch it's a bit more, thank fuck it's Friday today now I'm working :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :coffee:

:rofl: oh how i hate my job lol


----------



## firstbaby25

I always wonder what sad *******s love their job ya know I work to live and that's that. It's a necessary evil - my only hope is to one day 'not mind' what I'm doing for a living! 

:rofl: happy V day Clare!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Hey Jaynie, iv had like 2 hours sleep, I just worried cos my dad has work he looked so tired I didn't wnt to wake him in the middle of night if had to! But its ok as girls are off to school, I'm not sure but I think I have a few pains which I'll be keeping an eye on today, jays here so all is good :)
Hope you're ok love x


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> I've just been watching YouTube videos of a magician called Dynamo on jaynie's suggestion. Wow. Crraaaaazy shit

I watched him last week and jeez he is good!
Have you been watching that ''Pen & Teller fool us'' on sat nights?

Well hopefully my kitchen will be completed today, was very :growlmad:last night Reece came in my room shouting there was water everywhere and the stupid d***head workmen had earlier asked me if i wanted the washer ''yes'', i said. Put it on, and yes the flood was because they had'nt plumbed it in properly:growlmad:i was furious had to use loads of towels and mop like mad it was like being in the sea i needed your kayak Bethany:winkwink:

What are you none working turtles upto today? April resting i hope:hugs:

Hey Jaynie i actually still get excited for fri for OH :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hope we get some piccy's of Lyra today ;-)


----------



## poas

Morning all, hope all is good!


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning :( drs at 10.30
I have IBS and the last week its been really bad :cry: one minute im ok and next im on loo for an hour :(
also my hip feels like it keeps locking.and sometimes when i move it i get shooting pains.iv called up work sick which i hate to do cos it lets people down :( I felt my boss didnt believe me :(

i just hope i dont get dismissed from drs :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

They didn't even play cotton eye joe :cry: But it was fun and we swam afterwards and I got Holly for her swim too and we played ball :thumbup:

Jaynie you just reminded me of my dream last night, I was really excited about going back to work :haha: Only 5 and a half months until I do! Arghh!

Absolutely PISSING it down, I think yesterday was our one and only sunny day! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

NEWBIE DOOBIE ! :growlmad: You are so nnaughty and you nearly made me late for aquagym because I had to quote your party post, it made me :rofl:!!!

Just you wait you minx, until I'm back on my fast lappy with my stash of smileys, I'll get you back then, waiting for me to go offline before you pump up da volume:dance:

:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I'll come and save you in my kayak!!


April glad the contractions calmed down, hope you get some sleep time :hugs:

I'm so pants at keeping up on this thing, you youngies can write really fast I bet, it's not of my generation though, I'm better with a quill pen.

IBS is horrible Clare :nope: Hope it eases up (My Italian Book Shop also goes by the initials IBS :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my I really do clear the thread don't I ? :cry: The sun has just come out after the rain :yipee: So off to play, see you later gaters :wohoo:


----------



## x-ginge-x

is awaiting my phone arrival :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## x-ginge-x

BBM pins please :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hi all. Am off work sick today :-(. OH has me so stressed out this week. I just cant cope. He's been lovely this morning though. AF is unloading her luggage - I'm spotting. Fack!


----------



## mummyApril

Seems pains are back every 5 mins, girls have fun day after school so want to try postpone another hosp visit if I can!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sezi that's triple poofuckery, feelong ill,naughty OH and witch to boot big squeezy hug from moi xxx

Hey monkey still wish I was on hols with you I'm so so bored need my baby to look after now! At least Reece breaks up for hols on tues not that I will see him as he will be off galivanting with pals for the next 5 weeks!!

I also feel poo today again, it seems to be every other damn day this wk nearly, its getting me down now feel sick as a dog and only thing making me feel better is eatting? Confused ? Me too?!


----------



## new mummy2010

Would it not be best to go in now hun and jay can take them to the fun day? Always better to be safe than sorry do you have a friend who could come sit with you and jay sort out the girls?


----------



## new mummy2010

22FECBDB (for any bbm'ers)


----------



## x-ginge-x

for everyone who would like to add me on BBM my pin is : 27C7F9CD :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

No no one, they finish at 2 if I really need to then I'll go they are just like yest I'm keepin eye on them, don't wnt hosp to just send me home again :/ x


----------



## cassie04

*HIIIIIIIIIIIIII guys!!!!!!!!! 

Well me and Dave went on a spontaneous few days away while he had time off! Which was lovely! BUTTTTTTTTT i couldnt get on to baby and bump because the signal was uba rubbish! and then i eventually picked up a spot of signal....i was sooooo stiff and very still so i didnt loose the connection! i came on to find Essie had gone BISH BASH BOSH theres my baby! Soooo impressive and exciting! i couldnt beleive it when i seen the title of the thread! i was like Who is Lyra?!?!?(beautiful name by the way) then i got to post a message and my signal went to emergency only!

oooohhh and i told my mum i was pregnant and as i expected she has gone into "making a plan" mode! so we now have to come up with strategies for saving for the baby, how to look after the baby, how to look after myself, how to give birth will be next!

ANYWAY CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN ESSIE AND KIT! i have seen the pictures of Cara- What a beaut she is! is there any of Lyra? I'm going to go hunt the thread now to see what i have missed!

Soooooo how is everybody?!?!?*

*Kit and Essie- How was the labour?!?!? and how are the gorgeous babies doing now?*

*SEZI-  stupid AF!!!! are you late aswell? (looking at ur ticker) Hope your OH keeps being nice! i hate falling out with Dave but men just have the ability to PISS YOU OFF! for example....Dave slept in the spare room last night! GET BETTER SOOOOOOON!*

*Ginge- Whats the crack with TTC?!? Is your OH getting any better! last time i read your post you were feeling a little fed up! hugs! 
*
*B- have fun playing in the sunshine*
*
Mummyapril and newmummy- How are you both feeling today!?*

*Sending my love to all you turtles!

Its good to be back!*


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I was a day or two late, which was such a nasty tease. I've just been to the loo and there's not actually been any spotting, but there was this morning after we DTD. Hmmmm, I'm not counting this as day 1 of cycle until I see proper blood.


----------



## Sarachka

Cassei where did you go on your trip?


----------



## cassie04

*I might be stupid but is it not worth doing a test if there is no proper blood??*


----------



## cassie04

*grrrr im trying to upload a bloody video but it is taking ages!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

cassie04 said:


> *I might be stupid but is it not worth doing a test if there is no proper blood??*

If I don't see red tomorrow, I will. It just seems like a waste of time, being the exact time I'm expecting AF, and seeing red tinged CM after sex, just too much wishful thinking :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah i was a little unimpressed but we have sorted it now and my lurkberry has arrived...i really need to go to town now !!! back later guys xxxx


----------



## cassie04

*I deffo think you should do a test by tomorro! cos its common isnt it to blled if u are pregnant after sex....i dont know how u havent tested !!!! I wouldnt have had the will power!

We just went back to our home town its in the countryside! so its rather chillaxing!!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

Oh I have tested, I tested every day from 8-12 DPO and then gave up because they were all BFNs


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> Oh I have tested, I tested every day from 8-12 DPO and then gave up because they were all BFNs

*Urgh that is totally lame! Still you never know! do you spot before coming on your period?? i just tend to gush  sorry that was gross!*


----------



## Sarachka

Sometimes I might get a bit of dark CM about 12-24 hrs first, and sometimes yeah it's just blood flow straight away.


----------



## cassie04

*well you never know!!!!! are you always regular? 

Jaynie- where are you?!?!?!? hows the not so new job going? hope your ok wherever you are??!?!?

Im trying to upload a video of the fetal doppler cos i need your ladies advice but it is taking aggggeeeeesss!*


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> what's wrong with cotton eye joe :shrug: Me and adam have that picked as a wedding choice song :haha:
> 
> April - hope you managed some rest :hugs: I see what you're saying about being anxious about the girls but needs must and when the time actually comes you'll know what to do with them :flower:
> 
> I'm dress down friday. Crunch it's a bit more, thank fuck it's friday today now i'm working :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> :rofl: Oh how i hate my job lolClick to expand...


ooooo i know it stinks when u hate your job. I remember praying for saturday nottttt even friday bc my job was horrible. Now i am a free lady no more working for now!!!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I've just been watching YouTube videos of a magician called Dynamo on jaynie's suggestion. Wow. Crraaaaazy shit
> 
> I watched him last week and jeez he is good!
> Have you been watching that ''Pen & Teller fool us'' on sat nights?
> 
> Well hopefully my kitchen will be completed today, was very :growlmad:last night Reece came in my room shouting there was water everywhere and the stupid d***head workmen had earlier asked me if i wanted the washer ''yes'', i said. Put it on, and yes the flood was because they had'nt plumbed it in properly:growlmad:i was furious had to use loads of towels and mop like mad it was like being in the sea i needed your kayak Bethany:winkwink:
> 
> What are you none working turtles upto today? April resting i hope:hugs:
> 
> Hey Jaynie i actually still get excited for fri for OH :haha:Click to expand...


OOOOO THATS ME A NON WORKING TURTLE!!!!! Well DH is making me breakfast and then going to try and make an appointment for September transfer of embryos. Hopefully I get in. Then cleaning a bit and organizing since I am so OCD with keeping things clean. I expect I will read a little just got a new book. Later on dinner with DH and then a movie with my friend.


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> morning :( drs at 10.30
> I have IBS and the last week its been really bad :cry: one minute im ok and next im on loo for an hour :(
> also my hip feels like it keeps locking.and sometimes when i move it i get shooting pains.iv called up work sick which i hate to do cos it lets people down :( I felt my boss didnt believe me :(
> 
> i just hope i dont get dismissed from drs :(

OOOO IBS I am sorry that stinks. I have colitis so I understand :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Hi all. Am off work sick today :-(. OH has me so stressed out this week. I just cant cope. He's been lovely this morning though. AF is unloading her luggage - I'm spotting. Fack!

Im sorry he is a poofuck this week and that AF showed her ugly face :hugs: tell her to BUGGER off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> for everyone who would like to add me on BBM my pin is : 27C7F9CD :hugs:

Whats BBM???? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> No no one, they finish at 2 if I really need to then I'll go they are just like yest I'm keepin eye on them, don't wnt hosp to just send me home again :/ x

APRILLLLLLLL HI LOVELY I AM SO HAPPY YOU ARE HOME I WAS SO WORRIED ALL NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs: REST UP NOW!!


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *I might be stupid but is it not worth doing a test if there is no proper blood??*

:saywhat: IT IS ALWAYS WORTH GIVING A TESTTTTT A TRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: (do not know why I put say what there but I love that sign) SORRY TURTLES I AM A BIT HYPER TODAY FOR SOME REASON. YOU KNOW WHY BC I AM NOT PREGNANT AND AM IN LIMBO SO TILL I GET A PLAN I GET HYPER TO DISTRACT MYSELF LOL. OR I AM JUST ADHD???


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> 22FECBDB (for any bbm'ers)

here's mine 26CC3101


----------



## addie25

I AM LITERALLY BOUNCING AROUND MY HOUSE. MY DOCTOR BETTER MAKE ME AN APPOINTMENT SO I HAVE A PLAN.

I ASKED DH IF HE WAS SAD AND HE SAID "NOOOOO NOT EVERYONE CAN BE AS HYPER AS YOU AND WHY ARE YOU CLAPPING?" AND I SAID I AM CLAPPING BECAUSE I USED A NEW WORD TODAY AND THAT WORD IS BUGGER!!!!!!!! 

OK TIME TO CALM MYSELF DOWN. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 22FECBDB (for any bbm'ers)
> 
> here's mine 26CC3101Click to expand...

What are the codes 4???


----------



## cassie04

*ooh ooh ohh i also have a question i need your wonderful help as usual!

Sooooo i was playing with my doppler  and i know im still early but you see those around the same time on youtube flaunting there early heartbeats and i just think well i can do that too!

soooo i cant actually hear anything but my own heartbeat! however this was all i picked up when i have tried it in the past! When i tried it last night it was showing me a faster heart rate! usually the heart symbol in the top left flashes to the beat of my heart but when the hearate numbers go up it goes mad flickering in the corner so i wonder if it is picking up the babies heartbeat! Im probably deluded! and its probably some stupid gas or something!

Anyway take a look and see what you think...

The first video i try and get my heart beat and then move it to where i think baby is to show it goes up and changes!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5964110298/in/photostream*


----------



## cassie04

*HIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ADDIE *


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> for everyone who would like to add me on BBM my pin is : 27C7F9CD :hugs:
> 
> Whats BBM???? :shrug:Click to expand...

*B*lack*b*erry *M*essenger.... that's what B commonly refers to as the lurkberry


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> *well you never know!!!!! are you always regular?
> 
> Jaynie- where are you?!?!?!? hows the not so new job going? hope your ok wherever you are??!?!?
> 
> Im trying to upload a video of the fetal doppler cos i need your ladies advice but it is taking aggggeeeeesss!*

Hello lovely ladeeeee. I am here :hi: :hi: just on my lunch - supposed to have an hour today (once a week) but I'm not gonna have time - end of month coming up soon. Boo. I like it though, gives life meaning/purpose when you don't have kids to do it for ya :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> for everyone who would like to add me on bbm my pin is : 27c7f9cd :hugs:
> 
> whats bbm???? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *b*lack*b*erry *m*essenger.... That's what b commonly refers to as the lurkberryClick to expand...

ooo i have an iphone!!!! 

Ugh called doctor and cant get in to see him till aug 24th so they said to get the nurses to give me directions to get me on the sep transfer schedule so i hopeeeeeeee i can get on or ill be sooooo sad. They did not pick up yet so ill keep trying!!!


----------



## cassie04

*Nice to hear from you JAYNIE!!!!!!!!!!!

I read a post with someone asking if you are ok with you and Adam? is everything ok between you to? i tried to read back but couldnt find the post!

So work is good yes?*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie u are so funny. Calm yourself dear child :haha: i do like it when u are like this tho so carry on if u must! :D

Sarah :hugs: sorry your day/week has shaped up to a crappy one at least OH is coming around.

hi cassie :wave: April take it easy today doll. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

it's jaynie pooh! :yipee: what's for lunch luv bug?


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Addie u are so funny. Calm yourself dear child :haha: i do like it when u are like this tho so carry on if u must! :D
> 
> Sarah :hugs: sorry your day/week has shaped up to a crappy one at least OH is coming around.
> 
> hi cassie :wave: April take it easy today doll. :hugs:

LOL im like a puppy running around my house DH is getting dizzy :shrug: I will calm down when nurses call me and tell me I am onnnnn the September schedule and give me medication instructions!!!!! but till them I am a :fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool:


----------



## cassie04

fingers crossed you get seen soon Addie!!!!!!!

C'mon you opinionated women! i need your opinions on the doppler!!!!!

Why do you think it goes up from my heartbeat to the faster rate! im waiting for the second video to upload to show you the faster rate!

have a look and tell me what you think --- click here --- https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5964110298/in/photostream

Thanks


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry Cassie it's all the stragglers on now, we know nothing about this pregnancy malarky


----------



## newbie_ttc

hayley, i hope u feel better soon! maybe u are dehydrated? do u drink plenty of water? i hear that also helps with prevent early contractions


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Cassie i cant watch vid for some reason??

Hope your well i feel poorly today ;-(


----------



## addie25

OH HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


cassie04 said:


> *HIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ADDIE *


----------



## cassie04

*Hi newbie dooby doo!!!!!! 

How are you?*


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> I wonder how April is doing?!?!? I hope all is well with her.
> 
> I've been doing bookkeeping and inventory logging for my Etsy shoppe... Now time to make stuff! :dance:

i hadn't mentioned it yet, but i am VERY excited for u about this. I find the most cutest things on Etsy. i can't wait to see all the wonderful things u make! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Ok well I tired DH out with my hyper behavior and he says he needs a nap :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## cassie04

*hmmm gutted newmummy! i dont know why! Hopw your feeling better soon¬ what a matter?

SEZI- you are probably more knowledgable than me at this pregnancy malark!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> it's jaynie pooh! :yipee: what's for lunch luv bug?

Subway salad :D chicken teryaki salad with pickles and the works :munch: :munch: :munch: are you at work this fine FRIDAY :yipee:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> fingers crossed you get seen soon Addie!!!!!!!
> 
> C'mon you opinionated women! i need your opinions on the doppler!!!!!
> 
> Why do you think it goes up from my heartbeat to the faster rate! im waiting for the second video to upload to show you the faster rate!
> 
> have a look and tell me what you think --- click here --- https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5964110298/in/photostream
> 
> Thanks

I heard your heart but not a second one. Its super early no worries.


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie just a quickie before I have to go back :flower: I like it yes - keeps me busy and pays me my own money like I say t'is good for the head otherwise I have all day to brood don't I?

Also me and Adam just having a rough patch he is all alpha male and to be quite honets he pisses me off. I suspect it is nothing serious as I find i will have the same shit with a different bloke and I won't love them as much as I love my Adam :flower: I suspect we'll just get over it like...

Tata for now turtle doves...

:kiss:


----------



## cassie04

*No i agree addie i can definitly only hear my heartbeat! i just dont know why the display is flashing 130+*

heres the second video --- https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5963634421/in/photostream


----------



## addie25

Hmmm not sure why it is 130 I have never used one of those be4?? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

weeeeeellll cassie, although i've never been preggers myself, i've heart many a fetal heart rate, and just listening to the video it sounds like that was your own heart. bebe's hb is much faster. not sure about all the flashing stuff and numbers and whatnot. it think Apirl has a doppler tho so maybe she can better inform you. sorry i couldn't be of more assistance :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA! they have Are You There God it's Me Margaret in the campsite library English section! But they don't have the Ralph the Willy one :nope:

For your information Turtles I'm lying in hot sun on the beach :smug:


----------



## cassie04

*I know! i just thought i would post it cos it was really confusing! i did try it a few days ago and it got nothing then all of a sudden last night i have these high numbers and no sound! thanks anyway girlies....im hoping in a week or 2 i can hear it! just thought it was rather odd! Could it be broken?*


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> it's jaynie pooh! :yipee: what's for lunch luv bug?
> 
> Subway salad :D chicken teryaki salad with pickles and the works :munch: :munch: :munch: are you at work this fine FRIDAY :yipee:Click to expand...

yep, i'm at work. i've only been here an hour tho, so i've got the entire day ahead of me! :wacko:


----------



## addie25

You are so lucky B!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> SARACHKA! they have Are You There God it's Me Margaret in the campsite library English section! But they don't have the Ralph the Willy one :nope:
> 
> For your information Turtles I'm lying in hot sun on the beach :smug:

the beach :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hayley, sorry about the lake in the kitchen. it is done yet? when do we get to see pics??? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Cassie, I'm dumbomonkey when it comes to home dopplers, never usedd one :shrug: 130 I don't know, bit low for baby and bit high for you!!! Average of the 2? :haha:

I think mummyapril or trin could help :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Cassie, I'm dumbomonkey when it comes to home dopplers, never usedd one :shrug: 130 I don't know, bit low for baby and bit high for you!!! Average of the 2? :haha:
> 
> I think mummyapril or trin could help :thumbup:

*
I think my doppler is just going a little wild! im gonna leave it and try it again in a week!

Hope your having a belting time sunning it up in the sunshine! u jammy dodger getting to lie there on the beach!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

ttyl turts! i'm off to do some work :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Ok at least I got one appointment set up today. CLEANING SERVICE STARTS NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Now for those nurses to call me back to put me on the schedule!!!


----------



## cassie04

*ta ta newbie!

Addie keep busy! use all that energy you have!

Right turtles im going off but no doubt will be mooching later on!

If i dont get off now i might end up throwing up on the keyboard!

love xxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wohoo first ever post from my lurkberry :yipee: at my aunties

Cassie I don't know much about dopplers other than don't panic if you can't find a heartbeat in the early days as it can be difficult to pinpoint xxx


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Hullo ladies. My OH is coming home today! :yipee:


----------



## mummyApril

Hey everyone just popping on saw Cassie about dopplers, I can't look or listen as on my phone, but you may be able to find it you may not as you are still quite early I was 10 weeks, you have to search real low as bebe is hiding behind your pubic bone and it helps if you have a full bladder! Babies hb will be the faster one yours will be at 120 or less if I remember correctly xx


----------



## Essie

Hello turtles,

Here is Miss Lyra Amelia, born 20th July at 0854, weighing 8lb7oz :cloud9:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/IMG00189-20110720-1250.jpg

Will post birth story later, but thought you all might like to see a picture. We're both home now and doing well.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> Hello turtles,
> 
> Here is Miss Lyra Amelia, born 21st July at 0854, weighing 8lb7oz :cloud9:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/IMG00189-20110720-1250.jpg
> 
> Will post birth story later, but thought you all might like to see a picture. We're both home now and doing well.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

yey another gorgeous lil baby turtle :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Cassie, I'm dumbomonkey when it comes to home dopplers, never usedd one :shrug: 130 I don't know, bit low for baby and bit high for you!!! Average of the 2? :haha:
> 
> I think mummyapril or trin could help :thumbup:
> 
> *
> I think my doppler is just going a little wild! im gonna leave it and try it again in a week!
> 
> Hope your having a belting time sunning it up in the sunshine! u jammy dodger getting to lie there on the beach!*Click to expand...

i didnt get definate HB until 17 weeks.the doppler drove me mad:wacko:
doppler i can use and instantly get hb now but baby just kicks it away :haha:


----------



## addie25

essie said:


> hello turtles,
> 
> here is miss lyra amelia, born 21st july at 0854, weighing 8lb7oz :cloud9:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/img00189-20110720-1250.jpg
> 
> will post birth story later, but thought you all might like to see a picture. We're both home now and doing well.

omg she is sooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

OK KIT AND ESSIE I think i need more pictures!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: They are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Aww, I'm sorry you can't sleep. I just took some tylenol pm a bit ago. My hips are killing me. :/ ...I'm watching the documentary "pregnant in America" ... :(

Oh, I watched that!! What did you think??



newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how April is doing?!?!? I hope all is well with her.
> 
> I've been doing bookkeeping and inventory logging for my Etsy shoppe... Now time to make stuff! :dance:
> 
> i hadn't mentioned it yet, but i am VERY excited for u about this. I find the most cutest things on Etsy. i can't wait to see all the wonderful things u make! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you Newbie! :hugs: It is very exciting. I need to clean up my craft room a bit... baby stuff is taking over in there! I need to move it into what will be the nursery. But I can't wait to show you all my creations! :happydance:



cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Cassie, I'm dumbomonkey when it comes to home dopplers, never usedd one :shrug: 130 I don't know, bit low for baby and bit high for you!!! Average of the 2? :haha:
> 
> I think mummyapril or trin could help :thumbup:
> 
> *
> I think my doppler is just going a little wild! im gonna leave it and try it again in a week!
> 
> Hope your having a belting time sunning it up in the sunshine! u jammy dodger getting to lie there on the beach!*Click to expand...

My midwife tried and tried at 11 weeks to get it, but couldn't. I think you've got several more weeks yet before you'll be able to hear it. :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> :wave: Hullo ladies. My OH is coming home today! :yipee:

YAY!!! :happydance:



Essie said:


> Hello turtles,
> 
> Here is Miss Lyra Amelia, born 21st July at 0854, weighing 8lb7oz :cloud9:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/IMG00189-20110720-1250.jpg
> 
> Will post birth story later, but thought you all might like to see a picture. We're both home now and doing well.

What a gorgeous baby girl!! She looks so peaceful :kiss:
I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

what do u think name ENYA it means little fire :)


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Hello turtles,
> 
> Here is Miss Lyra Amelia, born 21st July at 0854, weighing 8lb7oz :cloud9:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/IMG00189-20110720-1250.jpg
> 
> Will post birth story later, but thought you all might like to see a picture. We're both home now and doing well.

Aww, hello beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> what do u think name ENYA it means little fire :)

I start singing in my head... "Who can say where the day goes? Only time knows... only time...." :thumbup: But it's a pretty name, for sure.


----------



## Sarachka

Ooooh I wuv little Lyra!!! Such a cutie pie!!


----------



## Mollykins

I hope everything is okay with LittleSpy.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie she is so beautiful !!!! X


----------



## addie25

My Level is now a 7. They will not schedule me for September till my level is a 0. So nowwwwwww I have to go back on Monday to see what it is. If it is not 0 I may not be able to get in for September and it will be October. So basically u do not do IVF every month it every 2 or 3 and I am very upset!!! She said hopefully my levels are a 0 Monday and I can start the birth control and get put in for September so we shall see.:cry:


----------



## addie25

SOOOOOOOOOO DH decided to grow out a little beard (not a hairy type) but I do not like beards. (he does look cute tho) so today he says " I like it, it makes me look more serious." And I reply "did you grow it out because you think u gained a little weight and are trying to cover up?" :shrug::shrug: He gave me a confused face and said "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" OOps should not have said that but he keeps saying how he has gained a few pounds :shrug::shrug::shrug: he was not mad at me but I still put my foot in my mouth.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Hello turtles,
> 
> Here is Miss Lyra Amelia, born 20th July at 0854, weighing 8lb7oz :cloud9:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/IMG00189-20110720-1250.jpg
> 
> Will post birth story later, but thought you all might like to see a picture. We're both home now and doing well.

she's gorgeous Essie!! Congrats :happydance: thanks for posting as we've been dying to see her sweet little face :cloud9: Can't wait to hear the birth story :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, my OH grows his beard out a bit as well.... he says he looks more serious. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Addie, my OH grows his beard out a bit as well.... he says he looks more serious. :haha:

LOL I do not like beards. This is the first time in 8 years he has ever done this???? He looks cute tho.


----------



## addie25

BUTT I MUST SAY I changed my hair color to dark brown and DH hated it and said so every day for a month till I went back blonde!!! Now I say I hate the beard and does he shave???? NOOOOPE!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I am so unorganized! I've been going from room to room cleaning and tidying up and doing laundry, I haven't even showered yet! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Oh I am so unorganized! I've been going from room to room cleaning and tidying up and doing laundry, I haven't even showered yet! :dohh:

LOL hit the showers MS!!! :shower:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> BUTT I MUST SAY I changed my hair color to dark brown and DH hated it and said so every day for a month till I went back blonde!!! Now I say I hate the beard and does he shave???? NOOOOPE!!

I suppose you'll just have to bug him for a month then eh? :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> BUTT I MUST SAY I changed my hair color to dark brown and DH hated it and said so every day for a month till I went back blonde!!! Now I say I hate the beard and does he shave???? NOOOOPE!!
> 
> I suppose you'll just have to bug him for a month then eh? :winkwink:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I THINK I WILL HAVE 2!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## newbie_ttc

I spy with my llittle eye a new mommy lurking :kiss:

helloooo evreyone, i am back from lunch... went to garden ridge which is a home and garden center and perused the aisles endlessly! it was :cloud9: so much so, that i stayed gone longer than an hour :dohh: :haha:

fx'ed your levels are 0 on monday addie! :hugs: and as far as inserting one's own foot in one's mouth,,, don't worry, i take the title in that category! :D

Molly!! what time with OH be home???


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> I spy with my llittle eye a new mommy lurking :kiss:
> 
> helloooo evreyone, i am back from lunch... went to garden ridge which is a home and garden center and perused the aisles endlessly! it was :cloud9: so much so, that i stayed gone longer than an hour :dohh: :haha:
> 
> fx'ed your levels are 0 on monday addie! :hugs: and as far as inserting one's own foot in one's mouth,,, don't worry, i take the title in that category! :D
> 
> Molly!! what time with OH be home???

HIIII WHAT NEW MOMMY IS LURKING. HOW CAN YOU SEE WHEN SOMEONE IS LURKING :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie i saw that pic of you on fb and i didn't recognize u. i thought u looked quite cute :thumbup:

my dh changes his look constantly! One minute he's got a head full of curly hair, the next he's bald. One day there's full beard, the next it's just a goatee. its enough to make your head spin! :wacko: and he wonders why I stare at him so much. I'm just trying to recognize him!!


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> hayley, sorry about the lake in the kitchen. it is done yet? when do we get to see pics??? :flower:


Tis all done :happydance::thumbup::cloud9:think im in love with it lol!!!
Apart from the fact my back door wont lock properly but that will be sorted tomorrow!!!
How are things on the ttc road for you whats the story right now huni?:hugs:




Essie said:


> Hello turtles,
> 
> Here is Miss Lyra Amelia, born 20th July at 0854, weighing 8lb7oz :cloud9:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/IMG00189-20110720-1250.jpg
> 
> Will post birth story later, but thought you all might like to see a picture. We're both home now and doing well.

AWW:cloud9:she is bootiful:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit! :yipee: :wave: 

Newbie- I am supposed to pick him up at 230p. So....3.5 hours more! Eeep! I wonder if he'll notice a bump size increase... :-k


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie i saw that pic of you on fb and i didn't recognize u. i thought u looked quite cute :thumbup:
> 
> my dh changes his look constantly! One minute he's got a head full of curly hair, the next he's bald. One day there's full beard, the next it's just a goatee. its enough to make your head spin! :wacko: and he wonders why I stare at him so much. I'm just trying to recognize him!!

THANKS! What Pic?

Guys need a change every now and then as well. I think men are more into their looks than ladies sometimes :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> addie i saw that pic of you on fb and i didn't recognize u. i thought u looked quite cute :thumbup:
> 
> my dh changes his look constantly! One minute he's got a head full of curly hair, the next he's bald. One day there's full beard, the next it's just a goatee. its enough to make your head spin! :wacko: and he wonders why I stare at him so much. I'm just trying to recognize him!!

:rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie, scroll down to the bottom of your screen, you will see "*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread:* "

as for the lurker, it's none other than

Spoiler


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> addie i saw that pic of you on fb and i didn't recognize u. i thought u looked quite cute :thumbup:
> 
> my dh changes his look constantly! One minute he's got a head full of curly hair, the next he's bald. One day there's full beard, the next it's just a goatee. its enough to make your head spin! :wacko: and he wonders why I stare at him so much. I'm just trying to recognize him!!
> 
> THANKS! What Pic?
> 
> Guys need a change every now and then as well. I think men are more into their looks than ladies sometimes :wacko:Click to expand...

I know my OH is ALL about his white shoes. Good grief.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> addie i saw that pic of you on fb and i didn't recognize u. i thought u looked quite cute :thumbup:
> 
> my dh changes his look constantly! One minute he's got a head full of curly hair, the next he's bald. One day there's full beard, the next it's just a goatee. its enough to make your head spin! :wacko: and he wonders why I stare at him so much. I'm just trying to recognize him!!
> 
> THANKS! What Pic?
> 
> Guys need a change every now and then as well. I think men are more into their looks than ladies sometimes :wacko:Click to expand...

mine is for sure! there's a pic on your page... let's see if i can find it

*EDIT:* It's the last pic in your "cali trip" album. u and DH make a cute couple btw :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly - :yipee: for you!! :wohoo: it's been since Tuesday right? 

I'm wondering about LS too.... We have three girls, and then 3 boys coming up (Leo James and Nate) weird how it evens out? We know the next batch after that, Esme Rae Hope is :pink: and then that means Crunch is defo :blue: by my theories with Luna at the penultimate that Trin must be having a girl :yipee:! Were Cara and Lyra born one day apart 18.07.11 & 19.07.11? Or is Lyra 20/07/11? 

I totally went off on a tangent then! I forgot who else I wanted to talk to.

Clare I'm not a massive fan (you asked for total honest opinions) but I totally recognise 1) she's not mine. 2) it's not me that has to like the name 3) I definitely don't hate just it's not one of 'mine' if you know what I mean... I'm in effect saying I'm indifferent to the name enya! Is there a reason you need honest opinions? Is the oh disagreeing with you about it.

Sezi :hugs: hope you feel better soon. 

Aren't our nieces gorgeous? I have 3 now :haha: Erin, Cara and Lyra & Holly! And misses mollykins DD's :cloud9: and I gots three nephews too... Anyone else starting to think this is gonna be expensive :haha:??


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> addie i saw that pic of you on fb and i didn't recognize u. i thought u looked quite cute :thumbup:
> 
> my dh changes his look constantly! One minute he's got a head full of curly hair, the next he's bald. One day there's full beard, the next it's just a goatee. its enough to make your head spin! :wacko: and he wonders why I stare at him so much. I'm just trying to recognize him!!
> 
> THANKS! What Pic?
> 
> Guys need a change every now and then as well. I think men are more into their looks than ladies sometimes :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> mine is for sure! there's a pic on your page... let's see if i can find itClick to expand...

OOO When I was in the wedding!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie exactly my thoughts, the straggler babies will be getting homemade or hand me down presents,since I'll be broke! Justt buying you all postcards was bad enough and I haven't even got the stamps yet :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

everyone that has something to say to Molly better get it out within the next 3.5 hrs! After that, she will be... busy :)


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup: 

OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:

I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie exactly my thoughts, the straggler babies will be getting homemade or hand me down presents,since I'll be broke! Justt buying you all postcards was bad enough and I haven't even got the stamps yet :rofl:

One of my gifts to you should help with that.... must send it off soon!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> addie i saw that pic of you on fb and i didn't recognize u. i thought u looked quite cute :thumbup:
> 
> my dh changes his look constantly! One minute he's got a head full of curly hair, the next he's bald. One day there's full beard, the next it's just a goatee. its enough to make your head spin! :wacko: and he wonders why I stare at him so much. I'm just trying to recognize him!!
> 
> THANKS! What Pic?
> 
> Guys need a change every now and then as well. I think men are more into their looks than ladies sometimes :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> mine is for sure! there's a pic on your page... let's see if i can find it
> 
> *EDIT:* It's the last pic in your "cali trip" album. u and DH make a cute couple btw :)Click to expand...

Thanks!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

What a day! Only got home after 6. Exhausticated. And I lost my dinner last night and my breakfast this morning. Lunch stayed down. Dinner is threatening :sick:

Going to catch up now


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup:
> 
> OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:
> 
> I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k

Oh, geez - I hope not me!! :nope:

:haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> addie i saw that pic of you on fb and i didn't recognize u. i thought u looked quite cute :thumbup:
> 
> my dh changes his look constantly! One minute he's got a head full of curly hair, the next he's bald. One day there's full beard, the next it's just a goatee. its enough to make your head spin! :wacko: and he wonders why I stare at him so much. I'm just trying to recognize him!!
> 
> THANKS! What Pic?
> 
> Guys need a change every now and then as well. I think men are more into their looks than ladies sometimes :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know my OH is ALL about his white shoes. Good grief.Click to expand...


AHAAHAH MY DH HAS GREEN SHOES :shrug::shrug::shrug: THEY ARE NICE THO :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup:
> 
> OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:
> 
> I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k
> 
> Oh, geez - I hope not me!! :nope:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

me too! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel sick but it's not a symptom of anything but too much sun and fun today, I'm like a kid, I'm overtired and excited and need my dinner and an early night. Dh has just given me a glass of wine and I've had one sip and it seems to have taken the edge off my queasiness though :thumbup: 

Gonna go for a catchup, hope you had splendid Fridays.:flower: I've been swimming in turquoise seawater all afternoon, divine divine divine :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Trin! Sorry your food is threatening you... but on the other hand, its all for a healthy Tori. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> Addie, scroll down to the bottom of your screen, you will see "*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread:* "
> 
> as for the lurker, it's none other than
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 238899

:dohh:thought you meant me:blush:


----------



## Mollykins

So jealous of your turquoise bath water swimbulating B.


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh shower! I must shower!


----------



## addie25

oh my you can always see who is looking on. I leave it on on my phone so I do not have to log in and out when I want to see if turtles are chatting so my name will always be there!!


----------



## Crunchie

Newbie ! Great instructions .... I love your big red circles 

I am also Giving someone else the joy of having the biggest baby.... I have enough to deal with just with the giant feet issue lol 

B - you found those hpts yet ???

Hi everyone xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Poor Trin! I hope your dinner indeed does stay down :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I am taking Kit's package to the post today :dance:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I am taking Kit's package to the post today :dance:

LUNA how do you send packages to Englad. Just regular post of fed ex or what???


----------



## LunaLady

Just USPS - normal post office.


----------



## LunaLady

And I'm using flat rate parcel service. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup:
> 
> OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:
> 
> I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k
> 
> Oh, geez - I hope not me!! :nope:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! :haha:Click to expand...

the last person to say 'NOT IT!' is the one destined to have the biggest baby! :haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> And I'm using flat rate parcel service. :thumbup:

KK I have to look for that.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup:
> 
> OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:
> 
> I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k
> 
> Oh, geez - I hope not me!! :nope:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> the last person to say 'NOT IT!' is the one destined to have the biggest baby! :haha:Click to expand...

Well, you haven't said anything yet.... :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Not it!!!!!!!!!! I would like a regular size healthy baby please!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Newbie is going to have a whopper !!!! 

Trin sorry about the spewing


----------



## addie25

Feel better Trin!!!:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's okay April, I was merely worried. I'm glad you got some sleep and I hope you get some more. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this... I imagine its rather frightening for you. Big :hugs:
> 
> im sorry i had you worried, no sleep for me at the moment, i keep having uneasy sleep, waking up thinking im more dilated lol!
> i think its basically me worrying about going in through the night and with the girls asleep etc! but right now iv been awake for an hour and i dont think im getting pains apart from when he moves....
> fingers crossed its stopped....Click to expand...

The bladder infection probably irritated the uterus and caused some mild contractions. Hopefully the treatment for the uti will sort it out :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> And I'm using flat rate parcel service. :thumbup:
> 
> KK I have to look for that.Click to expand...

i took my target bag to the post office and said, i need to send this to the UK' and the lady helped me with everything. lucky i go in there often so the lady is familiar with me. i suspect anyone else may have told me figure it out yourself! 

Molly, go shower u! :yellowcard:

Trin :wave: missed u today! Yay for :sick: in a good way of course! :hugs:

Addie, i leave mine up on my phone too, but i don't think your name is always on. sometimes i come on when i get home in the evenings and it's just me and https://www.audioandanarchy.com/images/smilies/tumbleweed.gif

sorry new mummy hayley, perhaps i should have said newer mommy? she was the newest mommy until essie claimed that title :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm gone for the shower! :argh: 
...otherwise my OH might not come near me. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup:
> 
> OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:
> 
> I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k
> 
> Oh, geez - I hope not me!! :nope:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> the last person to say 'NOT IT!' is the one destined to have the biggest baby! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you haven't said anything yet.... :winkwink:Click to expand...

no fair! I wasn't speaking for the stragglers! even tho someone

Spoiler
ADDIE!!
 messed that up! :haha: My MIL told me that DH was a 10lb baby :wacko:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup:
> 
> OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:
> 
> I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k
> 
> Oh, geez - I hope not me!! :nope:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> the last person to say 'NOT IT!' is the one destined to have the biggest baby! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you haven't said anything yet.... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> no fair! I wasn't speaking for the stragglers! even tho someone
> 
> Spoiler
> ADDIE!!
> messed that up! :haha: My MIL told me that DH was a 10lb baby :wacko:Click to expand...


:haha::haha::haha::haha: LOL WHAT IS THIS SPOILER!!! I thought that was for everyone :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie what a beautiful little baby girl! You must be so proud!:hugs: She's such a treasure :cloud9:

Holly's not soooo old yet that I get nostalgic for baby girls but with all these lovely pics I just might start! :haha: She is a great big sand castle building bruiser by comparison to the lovely delicate soft baby Cara and Lyra though!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> no fair! I wasn't speaking for the stragglers! even tho someone
> 
> Spoiler
> ADDIE!!
> messed that up! :haha: My MIL told me that DH was a 10lb baby :wacko:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: LOL WHAT IS THIS SPOILER!!! I thought that was for everyone :shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

well, i didn't want to call any names so i used the spoiler :winkwink: :haha:

my biggest baby vote is for Crunchster! Sorry babe, had to go with the law of averages :)


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> no fair! I wasn't speaking for the stragglers! even tho someone
> 
> Spoiler
> ADDIE!!
> messed that up! :haha: My MIL told me that DH was a 10lb baby :wacko:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: LOL WHAT IS THIS SPOILER!!! I thought that was for everyone :shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

well, i didn't want to call any names so i used the spoiler :winkwink: :haha:

my biggest baby vote is for Crunchster! Sorry babe, had to go with the law of averages :)[/QUOTE]

:haha::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

OI !!!!!!! Newbie poo

I think my bump twin poas will have the biggest Lol


----------



## Sarachka

Luna do you think it would be easy to make men's cotton loose boxer shorts?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bags not me! I don't have the belly space!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know I'm not Luna but pants are ok. Knickers are a nightmare but pants are easy!


----------



## Mollykins

I want to poas :saywhat:


----------



## addie25

mollykins said:


> i want to poas :saywhat:

poas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> *I know! i just thought i would post it cos it was really confusing! i did try it a few days ago and it got nothing then all of a sudden last night i have these high numbers and no sound! thanks anyway girlies....im hoping in a week or 2 i can hear it! just thought it was rather odd! Could it be broken?*

Ok, normally with a doppler you can hear baby's heartbeat as well as see the numbers BUT I think it probably is the baby that it's picking up but it's too faint to hear even tho it's being picked up


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, is it normal for a baby's heart rate to go down the closer you get to due date?


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, I'll look mad going in for a hpt when I'm so obviously pregnant.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Addie, I'll look mad going in for a hpt when I'm so obviously pregnant.

I WOULD DO IT. IT WOULD BE HILARIOUS!!!!!! "I CANT BE SURE IF IF I SWALLOWED A BOWLING BALL OR IF I AM PREGNANT SO I THOUGHT I WOUD PICK UP A TEST" :shrug::haha::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what do u think name ENYA it means little fire :)
> 
> I start singing in my head... "Who can say where the day goes? Only time knows... only time...." :thumbup: But it's a pretty name, for sure.Click to expand...

:rofl: about 10 years ago almost every homebirth baby was born to Orinoco Flow...drove he mw :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My nausea has been cured by dh's cucumber and tomato starter with a dressing that resembled methylated spirits and then a hunk of beef with pasta and grated cheese. It did the trick, I am a restored woman :thumbup: 

Crunch it's looking a bit bleak on the hpt front :shrug: We may visit a bigger town at some point where there's a chemist but you know I'm not fussed since I know I'm not pregnant. 1110% sure since I'm getting good at being pregnant now, even if they don't stick, and would have had an ickle sign or inkling by now! And before any naughty turtle suggests it- nausea doesn't count for me as a symptom at 6dpo, since I need an hcg of 1000ish before it gets to me. Plus I need to do a poo so it's most likely a touch of holiday tummy. No sore boobs, no twinges, no progesterone nose :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Addie, my OH grows his beard out a bit as well.... he says he looks more serious. :haha:

DH has grown a beard this winter. He says it's a commitment :haha: He is seriously into his shaving and uses straight razors and he refurbishes antique ones and makes them too


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Addie, I'll look mad going in for a hpt when I'm so obviously pregnant.
> 
> I WOULD DO IT. IT WOULD BE HILARIOUS!!!!!! "I CANT BE SURE IF IF I SWALLOWED A BOWLING BALL OR IF I AM PREGNANT SO I THOUGHT I WOUD PICK UP A TEST" :shrug::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> My nausea has been cured by dh's cucumber and tomato starter with a dressing that resembled methylated spirits and then a hunk of beef with pasta and grated cheese. It did the trick, I am a restored woman :thumbup:
> 
> Crunch it's looking a bit bleak on the hpt front :shrug: We may visit a bigger town at some point where there's a chemist but you know I'm not fussed since I know I'm not pregnant. 1110% sure since I'm getting good at being pregnant now, even if they don't stick, and would have had an ickle sign or inkling by now! And before any naughty turtle suggests it- nausea doesn't count for me as a symptom at 6dpo, since I need an hcg of 1000ish before it gets to me. Plus I need to do a poo so it's most likely a touch of holiday tummy. No sore boobs, no twinges, no progesterone nose :nope:

Sign nausea is ........ See good turtle I DID NOT say NAUSEA IS A SIGN!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

*Lyra is BEAUTIFUL!*


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> My nausea has been cured by dh's cucumber and tomato starter with a dressing that resembled methylated spirits and then a hunk of beef with pasta and grated cheese. It did the trick, I am a restored woman :thumbup:
> 
> Crunch it's looking a bit bleak on the hpt front :shrug: We may visit a bigger town at some point where there's a chemist but you know I'm not fussed since I know I'm not pregnant. 1110% sure since I'm getting good at being pregnant now, even if they don't stick, and would have had an ickle sign or inkling by now! And before any naughty turtle suggests it- nausea doesn't count for me as a symptom at 6dpo, since I need an hcg of 1000ish before it gets to me. Plus I need to do a poo so it's most likely a touch of holiday tummy. No sore boobs, no twinges, no progesterone nose :nope:

yes ma'am, whatever you say. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Addie, my OH grows his beard out a bit as well.... he says he looks more serious. :haha:
> 
> DH has grown a beard this winter. He says it's a commitment :haha: He is seriously into his shaving and uses straight razors and he refurbishes antique ones and makes them tooClick to expand...

MEN ARE FUNNY!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Lost my dinner btw :sick: I need to buy mouthwash. When I brush my teeth I gag :nope: and then I blocked the sink :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Lost my dinner btw :sick: I need to buy mouthwash. When I brush my teeth I gag :nope: and then I blocked the sink :sick:

Aww Trin, you poor love. Hope you leave the ms behind soon.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie exactly my thoughts, the straggler babies will be getting homemade or hand me down presents,since I'll be broke! Justt buying you all postcards was bad enough and I haven't even got the stamps yet :rofl:

This is why I still have April and Luna's pressies in my car - have to get money for postage :haha: That and someone stole from their packages. I've replaced Luna's but have to find something perfect for April. She'll have popped by the time it arrived :dohh::blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :wave:

I'm so sorry for my neglect :blush: but I have absolutely no idea where my days are going at the moment :shrug:

Cara is doing fab although she's been pretty challenging in the night and giving me some issues regarding breast feeding, but I am a novice and I'm sure I will learn.

I hope everyone is doing ok - any sign of Essie since her little bundle arrived? What about LittleSpy? 

I have not been able to catch up on the thread and every time I come on to B&B, it's like this skeletal version of it - it's just not working right :growl: 

Anyway..it's Cara's bathtime now - must go sploshy sploshy with my little squishy :cloud9:

Nuv you all and seriously missing my quality B&B time - will catch up soon though :thumbup:

Oh, and Trin..I did see your li'l blueberry :cloud9: sooooo happy everything is fab :happydance: Can you let me know if everything is ok with SPCA?

Holly - I know you'll be having a ball on your jollies but just wanted to say hope you are :hugs:

Lots of love to everyone...be back soon :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm nekid!!

Enjoying a bath


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup:
> 
> OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:
> 
> I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k

Probably mine :nope: Toine was 4.75kg (10.5lb) and Tarq was 4.3 (9.5lb)


----------



## addie25

:hi: KIT ENJOY BATH TIME!!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, ah you make me laugh... the happy kind, you seem in good spirits today. :) I like your theory, it must be correct.:thumbup:
> 
> OH has been gone since early Monday morning. So glad he's nearly home. :happydance:
> 
> I believe Lyra was born on the 20TH. Two days off from Cara... and 6oz heavier! I wonder who will have the heaviest baby by the end of it all? :-k
> 
> Probably mine :nope: Toine was 4.75kg (10.5lb) and Tarq was 4.3 (9.5lb)Click to expand...

oh gawd :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

10 turts viewing... :-k https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0028.gif

DJ! crank it up! 
https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0013.gif

https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0023.gif we likes to par-TAY! https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0006.gifhttps://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0009.gifhttps://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0049.gifhttps://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0048.gif


----------



## babyhopes2010

newbie_ttc said:


> 10 turts viewing... :-k https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0028.gif
> 
> DJ! crank it up!
> https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0013.gif
> 
> https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0023.gif we likes to par-TAY! https://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0006.gifhttps://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0009.gifhttps://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0049.gifhttps://serve.mysmiley.net/party/party0048.gif

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Someone have an email address I can send a 33 week pic to so they can post it?


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img215.imageshack.us/img215/880/turtled.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this made me laff :)


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Someone have an email address I can send a 33 week pic to so they can post it?

Yea I will pm it 2 u bc its my full name and i do not want non turtles to have it :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, is it normal for a baby's heart rate to go down the closer you get to due date?

Yes, the bigger they get (once a baseline of around 150-160 is established) the slower it gets. Kind of like a child has a faster heartrate than an adult


----------



## addie25

Did you get the PM??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent Trin, Excellent :happydance: The more you vom the more Tori grows!


----------



## x-ginge-x

im sick of feeling sick :( wish it would get lost now :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://activitypit.ning.com/profile/YetiSpaghetti < - - - -

https://cdn.pimpmyspace.org/media/pms/c/e6/mz/9g/catdisco.gif

https://gallery.hobostuff.com/d/2132-1/funny-pictures-dancing-cat.jpg https://api.ning.com/files/bcOWtfWqONZaF3nMuCDRf3Hqr4yjZjLlnUTT41D1Ii9hdHJsVbVoX3zca7Yywobo7APmwaq4JS9G5pjw4CNLGdFI5aTUglj9/dancing_cat.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Hi kit !!!!! 

Lovely to hear from you xx


----------



## addie25

I wish our parents did not know we were doing IVF I get calls all the time " what did doctor say, what r ur levels" WHO CARES what my level is im not pregnant anymore. Im sick of talking bout it all day unless I bring it up.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> I'm so sorry for my neglect :blush: but I have absolutely no idea where my days are going at the moment :shrug:
> 
> Cara is doing fab although she's been pretty challenging in the night and giving me some issues regarding breast feeding, but I am a novice and I'm sure I will learn.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok - any sign of Essie since her little bundle arrived? What about LittleSpy?
> 
> I have not been able to catch up on the thread and every time I come on to B&B, it's like this skeletal version of it - it's just not working right :growl:
> 
> Anyway..it's Cara's bathtime now - must go sploshy sploshy with my little squishy :cloud9:
> 
> Nuv you all and seriously missing my quality B&B time - will catch up soon though :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and Trin..I did see your li'l blueberry :cloud9: sooooo happy everything is fab :happydance: Can you let me know if everything is ok with SPCA?
> 
> Holly - I know you'll be having a ball on your jollies but just wanted to say hope you are :hugs:
> 
> Lots of love to everyone...be back soon :thumbup:

No word from the SPCA yet. We have to wait for their report. They will post it but post takes a few days here


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Probably mine :nope: Toine was 4.75kg (10.5lb) and Tarq was 4.3 (9.5lb)

:shock: Party over! :|


----------



## mummyApril

I just had scan, he's breech :( so scared I have 2 weeks for him to turn I don't wnt a c section I'm petrified :(


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Probably mine :nope: Toine was 4.75kg (10.5lb) and Tarq was 4.3 (9.5lb)
> 
> :shock: Party over! :|Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Luna do you think it would be easy to make men's cotton loose boxer shorts?

I have a pattern for boxers! And B is right - basic pants (or shorts, whatever the need) are SUPER easy - but mens boxers have this weird butt panel and of course the pee hole - so yeah. A titch harder, me thinks. I haven't tried them, yet. Are you going to make some??



TrinityMom said:


> Lost my dinner btw :sick: I need to buy mouthwash. When I brush my teeth I gag :nope: and then I blocked the sink :sick:

Poor Trin! I was the same way... I would gag just looking at my toothbrush! Oh, am I ever glad those days are behind me.... :hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie exactly my thoughts, the straggler babies will be getting homemade or hand me down presents,since I'll be broke! Justt buying you all postcards was bad enough and I haven't even got the stamps yet :rofl:
> 
> This is why I still have April and Luna's pressies in my car - have to get money for postage :haha: That and someone stole from their packages. I've replaced Luna's but have to find something perfect for April. She'll have popped by the time it arrived :dohh::blush:Click to expand...

Just took Kit's package to the post... wasn't so bad, but to send out a whole slew of them at once would be... wow, a lot of money! 
You're a dear sweet peach, Trin.


----------



## newbie_ttc

its my boss's b-day... off to have cake and make nicey nice convo with the co-workers :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April. I'm sorry you are so scared. I hope he turns. :( :hugs:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I just had scan, he's breech :( so scared I have 2 weeks for him to turn I don't wnt a c section I'm petrified :(

Put something cold on your belly. Thats what my friend did and the baby turned away from the cold :shrug: Its not scientific but worked for her!!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, April I'm sorry! I know Trin has lots of good advice for 'spinning babies'. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, got it! Thanks. :thumbup:

Trin, baby's heart rate has been 140's and is now in the 130's when hes wiggling....my doc said its don't but :shrug:

Newbie, Mmmm cake.


----------



## HollyMonkey

KIT! I've tried and tried pm-ing you but it won't go! I miss you so much and I nuv you and have been sitting sooooooooo patiently waiting for you to catch your breath and come and say hi! 

Keep on going with the BF, the first couple of weeks are challenging but in a month's time you'll be feeding Cara over a BnB break! :coffee: Count to ten when she latches on to block out the excrutiating pain, then tons of Lansinoh!! That's how I muddled through! Plus Cara's still learning the ropes too, you'll soon both be old pros :thumbup:

Holiday just fab thanks :hugs:
I nuv you :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Addie, got it! Thanks. :thumbup:
> 
> Trin, baby's heart rate has been 140's and is now in the 130's when hes wiggling....my doc said its don't but :shrug:
> 
> Newbie, Mmmm cake.

That's fine :thumbup: as long as it's reactive (not the same number all the time at the same session) then that's good


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Addie, got it! Thanks. :thumbup:
> 
> Trin, baby's heart rate has been 140's and is now in the 130's when hes wiggling....my doc said its don't but :shrug:
> 
> Newbie, Mmmm cake.

Let me know when u send it so I can see if I got it :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry April -- I am sure it he will turn my love xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh april I can understand your scared hun try the spinning babies exercises more to get him to turn xx


----------



## Mollykins

It might not be til later Addie, I've got 45 mins til I have to leave and way too much still to do. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> It might not be til later Addie, I've got 45 mins til I have to leave and way too much still to do. :dohh:

KK ill check later :thumbup: Just PM me when u do or Ill 4get I am going to see Harry Potter later n so my mind will be in magic land!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh kit :cloud9: hope you're ok I nuv your bebe and I nuv how you are loving it :flower:

April sorry baby is breech... I think you have time to try these spinning exercises, and I'm sure they move all the time these bebe's :thumbup: 

Molls I'm on my LPhone :haha: otherwise i'd upload because I wanna :brat: see! 

It's going to be exciting on the thread as of last Monday!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I feel sick but it's not a symptom of anything but too much sun and fun today, I'm like a kid, I'm overtired and excited and need my dinner and an early night. Dh has just given me a glass of wine and I've had one sip and it seems to have taken the edge off my queasiness though :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna go for a catchup, hope you had splendid Fridays.:flower: I've been swimming in turquoise seawater all afternoon, divine divine divine :cloud9:


Bethany I'm so jel of your hols and I'm so CROSS with the HPT thief for depriving us of poas pics

I can't wait for Nate to be born now I want a squishy bundle to squeeze like essie + kit


----------



## TrinityMom

Evita is on TV. I am trying not to watch because I should go to bed but I can't resist a musical :cloud9:

My day tomorrow:
8:30 drop mom at home
9am drop Lily, Buddy and Diego and market stuff at the market
9am (yes, same time) go to Ch'ien's exhibition
11am go to work with Ch'ien
12pm patient
1pm patient
2pm fetch kittens and market stuff
Go home to the boys 

I miss DH :cry: His granddad died last night. He got there in time to see him and he was lucid and knew who they were so that was good. Now he is packing up the house with MIL. For years she has promised us furniture from the house 9stuff they brought from France when they moved to africa). Now she is saying she will take the furniture and we can have her old furniture that doesn't fit anymore :growlmad: It's not like we wanted him to die so we could get his stuff but really, why promise something if you're not going to follow through :shrug: He has some amazing stuff in the house though, like his army uniform from ww2, flight books (he was a navigator) recording bombings, his war medals, tons of letters. I love history. 

DH said ZanuPF (Mugabe's party) had a 'show of power' today and marched through the streets in uniform generally intimidating people. I want DH home :brat:


Anyway, off to bed (break out the dj booth Newbie :haha:)
Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, I hope your day goes smoothly tomorrow without a single bump in the road!! :hugs:

I'm sorry for you and your DH... losing a loved one is never an easy thing. And it can make people do and say funny things, as int he case of your MIL. I'm sure she's feeling like she can't let go of his 'stuff'. Maybe in time?

Lots of love to you you Super Quatro Turtle!! I think you need a super woman cape... :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed lovelies. Quiet evening for me and the big feet since we've had lots of aquagym and swimming and walking today and are all rather exhausticated 

Zzzzzzzz

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Evita is on TV. I am trying not to watch because I should go to bed but I can't resist a musical :cloud9:
> 
> My day tomorrow:
> 8:30 drop mom at home
> 9am drop Lily, Buddy and Diego and market stuff at the market
> 9am (yes, same time) go to Ch'ien's exhibition
> 11am go to work with Ch'ien
> 12pm patient
> 1pm patient
> 2pm fetch kittens and market stuff
> Go home to the boys
> 
> I miss DH :cry: His granddad died last night. He got there in time to see him and he was lucid and knew who they were so that was good. Now he is packing up the house with MIL. For years she has promised us furniture from the house 9stuff they brought from France when they moved to africa). Now she is saying she will take the furniture and we can have her old furniture that doesn't fit anymore :growlmad: It's not like we wanted him to die so we could get his stuff but really, why promise something if you're not going to follow through :shrug: He has some amazing stuff in the house though, like his army uniform from ww2, flight books (he was a navigator) recording bombings, his war medals, tons of letters. I love history.
> 
> DH said ZanuPF (Mugabe's party) had a 'show of power' today and marched through the streets in uniform generally intimidating people. I want DH home :brat:
> 
> 
> Anyway, off to bed (break out the dj booth Newbie :haha:)
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:


Im sorry it is so hard to loose a loved one. And I agree when people pass on the living sometimes do very odd things.


----------



## Mollykins

woo! 33 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0321-1.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

Lovely bump, Molly!! You look so tiny to me - like baby is just all in the tum. You are keeping your figure really well!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin... sorry about your DH's granddad, the march, and the MIL... as well as you being all on your own. I know it's not easy. :hugs:

B... sleep well my lovely. :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

So when I went to the charity shop (Goodwill) the other day I bought this cute Janie and Jack jumper with an alligator on it - sooo cute. I just looked at the Janie and Jack website - those jumpers go for $39!!! I bought mine for $1.99........!! Gotta love charity shops!! :D


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Lovely bump, Molly!! You look so tiny to me - like baby is just all in the tum. You are keeping your figure really well!! :thumbup:

Thanks Luna. :hugs: I tend to stay proportional but that also means that my butt and thighs have a couple/few inches they didn't before. :haha: I feel very... thick? :shrug: Ahh well, it'll all come off in due course.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> woo! 33 weeks!

WOW you look amazing!!! Lovely Bump!!


----------



## Mollykins

I finally got the blasted lappy up and I have so much to do and I'm leaving soon! :growlmad: Sod's Law at it's finest I'd say. :growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay girls, I'm off for a bit... lunch time for us (DH is home sick today) and then I need to get to work on my Etsy inventory!! :dance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Night trin + B I too am off to sleep now 

April didn't know you had returned to the hosp lovely? Don't worry look at nate he turned in time + I did some spinning babys exercises you must try them, how come they didn't say last night he was breech did they not feel him at all?


----------



## addie25

lunalady said:


> okay girls, i'm off for a bit... Lunch time for us (dh is home sick today) and then i need to get to work on my etsy inventory!! :dance:

have a nice lunch!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Love your bump mollz its fab and you look fab too


----------



## Crunchie

Moll Looking amazing x


----------



## Sarachka

Molly I want your bump!!

April hopefully he'll turn in time, do all those exercises


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies. :blush: :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I am really getting so frustrated!!!! I REPEAT myself all day long. My mom calls "what did doctor say" MIL calls "What did doctor say" And DH told me to tell them " What happens in my body and in my underwear is my business" Since they have been asking how much I am bleeding? I mean wtf why do u want to know??? I understand they are worried but I am sitting here enjoying a book and I get reminded once again what my situation is by getting the text "what did the doctor say!!!" No matter how many times I tell them to drop it and stop asking me they do not!!!!! I get they are worried I get that but reminding me all the time that I am not pregnant and that I may not start in september is realllllllly pissing me off!!! NOW I am frustrated and I can not continue my good book!!


----------



## addie25

Really I should just write a book TITLED " AN INSIDE LOOK OF MY UTERUS!!!"


----------



## addie25

And I feel bad being vague because I get how frustrating it is not knowing information when your worried so I tell them what my doctor says because they do not want DH and I to be hurt and they just want me doing IVF again. But they do not get that by asking me whats going on they are hurting me. I was having a peaceful moment reading and that simple text "what did the doctor say" Just reminded me that I just had a m/c and I may or may not start in Sept and so on and so on!!


----------



## addie25

What would u say to your mom and MIL. I mean I am an adult why am I being asked all the time what my doctor says. And why am I being asked how much I am bleeding?? That is oh so private!! Again its bc they are worried so cant be mad at them but what would u do. I can not have them asking me every time I have an appointment what is going on!! I cant have a peaceful day like that. If I am not talking about it its because I do not want to talk about it or I am not thinking about it and do not need to be reminded of it. SOOO what should I say to them. I was about to ask DH but I know him nd he will just call his mom and say "Stop asking Addie what her situation is" and then she will feel bad and I do not want her to feel bad bc really she didn't do anything wrong and didn't mean to hurt my feelings. But do you get why I do not want them asking me. Its my personal business and I do not need to be reminded of it. And I get my mom asks me specific questions because her sister works for a doctor so as soon as I tell her she rings up her sister to make sure whats happening to me is normal. I do not need the questions and I do not need the guilt of not answering their questions or wanting their questions. A lovely afternoon just got turned to crap over the questions "how much are you bleeding and what did doctor say" Sounds stupid but to me makes sense.


----------



## poas

Evening all, have just spent ages catching up and can remember barely anything now-other than the fact that I think the heaviest baby award will go to either my or Trin's offspring!
Lyra is beautiful Essie, and well done Kit for finding the time to get on here-you will forever more be amazed at how time flies :)
I am exhausted,but will be on tomorrow to see how y'all are doing :)


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> What would u say to your mom and MIL. I mean I am an adult why am I being asked all the time what my doctor says. And why am I being asked how much I am bleeding?? That is oh so private!! Again its bc they are worried so cant be mad at them but what would u do. I can not have them asking me every time I have an appointment what is going on!! I cant have a peaceful day like that. If I am not talking about it its because I do not want to talk about it or I am not thinking about it and do not need to be reminded of it. SOOO what should I say to them. I was about to ask DH but I know him nd he will just call his mom and say "Stop asking Addie what her situation is" and then she will feel bad and I do not want her to feel bad bc really she didn't do anything wrong and didn't mean to hurt my feelings. But do you get why I do not want them asking me. Its my personal business and I do not need to be reminded of it. And I get my mom asks me specific questions because her sister works for a doctor so as soon as I tell her she rings up her sister to make sure whats happening to me is normal. I do not need the questions and I do not need the guilt of not answering their questions or wanting their questions. A lovely afternoon just got turned to crap over the questions "how much are you bleeding and what did doctor say" Sounds stupid but to me makes sense.

Sweets... I would just tell them how you feel. Exactly as you are saying to us. Blunt honesty may be the key here... as hard as it may be for you. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I just feel no matter how much I say it no one hears me. And i feel bad bc as hard as it is for me it is very hard to watch someone u love suffer and thats what they are doing. So for them asking me whats going on is out of love and concern n they do not get it. But I swear asking me how much I am bleeding is just gross and crossing the line!!! and I said that to them and they just laughed and said no its not crossing the line we r worried!!!


----------



## addie25

I mean after we lost the 1st baby they were telling us how we are not allowed to have sex bc why risk getting pregnant naturally!! NO LIMITS HERE!! I just feel like they wont allow us to be adults. Its like me dh and our moms trying to have a baby!!


----------



## Sarachka

Once again I'm at the point where I absolutely despise OH and how selfish he is. He has no idea how AWFUL he makes me feel. He really is a terrible boyfriend. I hate him so much sometimes!! I can't take feeling like this any more


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Once again I'm at the point where I absolutely despise OH and how selfish he is. He has no idea how AWFUL he makes me feel. He really is a terrible boyfriend. I hate him so much sometimes!! I can't take feeling like this any more

I am so sorry!!! :hugs: What has the poofuck done??


----------



## addie25

Well told DH and he said " Oh sweetheart its just because they love u" And I said ok so next time you have a stomach ache and u tell our moms I hope they ask u how much u pooped and u tell me if you feel comfortable with that questions bc its the same thing them asking me how much I am bleeding its personal! He laughed and didn't take me seriously :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

A picture I took a couple months ago but forgot to post!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

And looky what I made (one of many) this afternoon for my Etsy shoppe! :dance:

https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.258893639.jpg
https://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_570xN.258851300.jpg


----------



## addie25

Oh how lovely! You made that?


----------



## addie25

It is a very quiet night where r all the turtles?:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Addie :wave:

Luna! I love the bag! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi Molly!!! I just got in. DH is playing piano and I am :wacko:bored.


----------



## Mollykins

I just got in as well. :) Making DD the elder something she can eat for dinner is trying... she lost ANOTHER tooth so that makes 3 out of 4 of her front teeth are now gone. Tooth fairy is going to go broke! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Lol poor tooth fairy. Maybe she can leave an IOU:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Lol poor tooth fairy. Maybe she can leave an IOU:shrug:

:haha: That would be so sad.


----------



## addie25

Lol yea it would be!:dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Oh how lovely! You made that?

Yes, I did! I just love the fabric. I might have to make one just for me.... :blush:



Mollykins said:


> Hello Addie :wave:
> 
> Luna! I love the bag! :thumbup:

Thank you, Molly! :flower:


----------



## addie25

I wish I was so creative!!


----------



## Mollykins

Kids are in bed... :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Time for bed I am so tired. Talk to u tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, Addie! :sleep:

Oooh, kids in bed and DH home from an extended absence... I think I know what's going on in Molly's house! :sex: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone, well iv awoken with no pain, which is nice, im off to a chinese shop this morning to see if they sell moxibustion sticks, which will help baby turn, and then im going to do some exercises, sorry iv been a poop turtle recently and not kept up to date, hope everyone is good, thankyou all for your support xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck on your stck search. I'm glad the pains are gone. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Molly, love the bump! youre up late no? x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all 

April hope your ok - I bet you are Knackered xxx big hugs 

Have a BBQ today and tomorrow - look at me grabbing dinner where I can x


----------



## poas

Crunch.....we've only got 60 bloody days left!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunch.....we've only got 60 bloody days left!!!!!!!!!!

I know ...... I get real moments of panic..... I also feel like I have bought nothing ????


----------



## poas

I've bought everything, I am just crapping myself at starting again lol!
But then if this baby comes out a boy I am screwed!


----------



## Mollykins

April, yes...I am up rather late. Can't sleep as the pain is too... present. 

Crunchie, I also feel like I haven't bought a thing. I really haven't got much as I'm waiting out the baby shower next weekend... :-k


----------



## Crunchie

Lol lissy - you would just have a lovely little boy in pink 

Moll - we don't really have showers here .... I'm not sure what is holding me back or ifts it's because I don't have a bloody clue what to buy ????


----------



## babyhopes2010

Here u go 24 week big fat bumpy pic lol

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3239/24wkt.jpg


----------



## poas

Very neat bump Clare :) I wish we did have baby showers more, my friend is having one and I'm a bit jel!


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Very neat bump Clare :) I wish we did have baby showers more, my friend is having one and I'm a bit jel!

Have one my love, could your friend not organise one for you ??? I look the idea of having lots of friends over and eating cake and the such like !!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, or perhaps knowing you are going to have a baby is still a bit surreal? 

Beautious bump Clare, coming along nicely.:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie, or perhaps knowing you are going to have a baby is still a bit surreal?
> 
> Beautious bump Clare, coming along nicely.:thumbup:

I think you have it Molly .... I love shopping so my dh is finding it strange to ask me if I would like to go !!! It all started thinking I wouldn't get to 12 weeks so I think I need to change my mindset :wacko:

Looking lovely Clare xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Lissy, you should definitely have one. :flower:


----------



## poas

Waaaaaaaaaaaaah! Clare your maternity leave starts when??lets have a baby shower!lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

8th september!


----------



## Crunchie

Lissy - did you say you were going to have a c section? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dudes, gorgeous cliff top walk this morning, just Holly and me, a stunning and emotional moment- it was so beautiful :cloud9: Now lots of playing with mini monkey at the campsite- it really is great for kids here! Time for coffee and a first batch of postcards methinks.

Scrumptious bumpity clare :hugs: 

Crunchie, one of the reasons I want another baby is I have EVERYTHING, minus a few boy clothes if Emily comes out male, but then I'll just chuck all the pink stuff in some navy dye and bob's your uncle. Once you start buying Crunch you won't be able to stop :haha: I think with yellow babies it's slower to come, the buying urge :shrug:

Anyone notice that Cara, the yellow baby, was in pink for the 1st turtle baby pic, and Lyra, a confirmed pink baby, was in yellow? Essie clearly wasn't 100% trusting of the scan and got some yellow just in case:haha: 

I have a headache and just sneezed, I think I have 2ww ocd. Time for :coffee:

Big kiss all, sunny so at the pool all afternoon I suspect :dance:

XxxXx


----------



## poas

Hmm clare that doesnt leave much time lol!
Crunch, I go back to consultant on 3 aug for growth scan, check if she is breech etc and they will base decision on that but no, I'm pushing for....well,pushing!lol x


----------



## Crunchie

Lol - i just wondered as it will be fun to see which one of us will go first x


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi big :hugs: I need you to resolve the sitch very soon me no likey seeing you like this :nope:

I miss new mum turts me. Slight envious :blush: of their :cloud9: ness.

Crunch I suspect that being such a cynic I'll be like you are when/if I manage spermination leading to bebe.

Lima I loved your photo's you shall have to send us a link to YOUR etsy shoppe so's we can help you and buy gorgeous creations :flower:

Molls hope you enjoyed Mr Molls :winkwink:

I was drinking :wine: and :beer: last night - URGH! And now I want toast and cheese and brown sauce :cloud9: I managed have a decent chat with Adam about us and I think/hope it sank in! 

Since starting this post ive made cheese and tomato thins and I forgot all what else I had to say :dohh: ficker than a fick dog me... 

I need to get Cara something and Lyra too :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovelies :wave:

We're up and att'em today as we need to visit the clinic today to have Cara weighed etc. I really hope she's not lost too much weight but they tell me breast fed babies lose more than formula fed ones :shrug:

So, I've literally had the quickest catch up really just from the last few pages so I'm well out of the loop and I apologise for anything important I haven't commented on or referred to.

Thanks so much Molly for your message :friends: and support. Holly - you too :hugs: particularly in respect of the breast feeding. I am persevering but the weigh in will tell me if I am succeeding or otherwise :wacko:

And thanks also Molly for steering me in the direction of little Lyra :cloud9: How gorgeous is she? :kiss: So well done Essie and I look forward to reading your birth story. It all seemed to just happen for you so quickly...but then I was slightly indisposed at the time :haha: I can only assume we don't know how LittleSpy is? :shrug:

April - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that James turns in the next week or two...I'm sure he will, try not to stress out m'love :hugs:

Trin - please, please, please let the SPCA come back with a fair and just report. I hope the meeting went well.

So, I'm going to make a start on my birth story today I hope - before too much info disappears from my baby-fogged brain. I'll warn you, I probably won't spare the detail as it will be my own record to look back on in the future, so maybe I'll post in a spoiler in case anyone doesn't want that kind of info right now.

Anyway....Cara is going to be calling for booby juice soon so I'll leave you with another wee pic or two of my wee darling :cloud9:

Lots of nuv for you all :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh kit this friendship knows no boundaries. Do tell all detail. She's still beautiful too kit love the mouth open face. Come back soon with more Kit, cara & Billy updates :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh and get a bebe ticker!!


----------



## Crunchie

I deffo want all the details kit xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :dance: :dance:

:yipee:*I HAVE HAYLEY TURTLE MAIL!!!!*:yipee:

Hayley - thank you so much for the beautiful gift you sent for little Cara and of course my turtle gift - he has pride of place on my desk in my home office. He's a colourful little chap :cloud9: I nuv him :kiss: I will hopefully get a chance to post some pics later :thumbup:

Thanks so much also for the lovely cards and kind words - so much appreciated :hugs:

You're a star - thanks again m'love :friends:


----------



## Crunchie

Ps she is so gorgeous


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello ladies, I look forward to reading your birth story kit all details included x
Sorry I'm not around much I don't have my laptop xxxx :hugs: to you all xx 

For some reason my OB appointment card says the 28th but I got a text reminder saying its on the 25th xx meaning its closwr than I thought I will update from lurkberry xx


----------



## Crunchie

Ginge that is great news ! Not long to wait now


----------



## x-ginge-x

I know its monday at 9.35 am :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit? Is Hayley's the only turtle mail you've received lately??!!


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> good morning everyone, well iv awoken with no pain, which is nice, im off to a chinese shop this morning to see if they sell moxibustion sticks, which will help baby turn, and then im going to do some exercises, sorry iv been a poop turtle recently and not kept up to date, hope everyone is good, thankyou all for your support xxx

Try not to worry to much,spinning babies is great some funny exercises and posistions though:haha:, hope you find your moxi whatsits :hugs:



Crunchie said:


> Morning all
> 
> April hope your ok - I bet you are Knackered xxx big hugs
> 
> Have a BBQ today and tomorrow - look at me grabbing dinner where I can x


You lucky thing :thumbup:i love a good bbq enjoy




poas said:


> Crunch.....we've only got 60 bloody days left!!!!!!!!!!


Yay for both of you the next batch of bebes coming along soon:winkwink:




babyhopes2010 said:


> Here u go 24 week big fat bumpy pic lol
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3239/24wkt.jpg


Tis a nice cute bump Clare:cloud9:coming along nicely now:hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> Hi dudes, gorgeous cliff top walk this morning, just Holly and me, a stunning and emotional moment- it was so beautiful :cloud9: Now lots of playing with mini monkey at the campsite- it really is great for kids here! Time for coffee and a first batch of postcards methinks.
> 
> Scrumptious bumpity clare :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie, one of the reasons I want another baby is I have EVERYTHING, minus a few boy clothes if Emily comes out male, but then I'll just chuck all the pink stuff in some navy dye and bob's your uncle. Once you start buying Crunch you won't be able to stop :haha: I think with yellow babies it's slower to come, the buying urge :shrug:
> 
> Anyone notice that Cara, the yellow baby, was in pink for the 1st turtle baby pic, and Lyra, a confirmed pink baby, was in yellow? Essie clearly wasn't 100% trusting of the scan and got some yellow just in case:haha:
> 
> I have a headache and just sneezed, I think I have 2ww ocd. Time for :coffee:
> 
> Big kiss all, sunny so at the pool all afternoon I suspect :dance:
> 
> XxxXx

UMm headache you say :shrug:
I insist you visit the town with the CHEMIST:winkwink:

Have a lovely camp day heidihi!!!





kit_cat said:


> Good morning lovelies :wave:
> 
> We're up and att'em today as we need to visit the clinic today to have Cara weighed etc. I really hope she's not lost too much weight but they tell me breast fed babies lose more than formula fed ones :shrug:
> 
> So, I've literally had the quickest catch up really just from the last few pages so I'm well out of the loop and I apologise for anything important I haven't commented on or referred to.
> 
> Thanks so much Molly for your message :friends: and support. Holly - you too :hugs: particularly in respect of the breast feeding. I am persevering but the weigh in will tell me if I am succeeding or otherwise :wacko:
> 
> And thanks also Molly for steering me in the direction of little Lyra :cloud9: How gorgeous is she? :kiss: So well done Essie and I look forward to reading your birth story. It all seemed to just happen for you so quickly...but then I was slightly indisposed at the time :haha: I can only assume we don't know how LittleSpy is? :shrug:
> 
> April - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that James turns in the next week or two...I'm sure he will, try not to stress out m'love :hugs:
> 
> Trin - please, please, please let the SPCA come back with a fair and just report. I hope the meeting went well.
> 
> So, I'm going to make a start on my birth story today I hope - before too much info disappears from my baby-fogged brain. I'll warn you, I probably won't spare the detail as it will be my own record to look back on in the future, so maybe I'll post in a spoiler in case anyone doesn't want that kind of info right now.
> 
> Anyway....Cara is going to be calling for booby juice soon so I'll leave you with another wee pic or two of my wee darling :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of nuv for you all :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 239072
> View attachment 239071

Thank you for more pic's you sound like your having a fab time being a mummy:cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :dance: :dance:
> 
> :yipee:*I HAVE HAYLEY TURTLE MAIL!!!!*:yipee:
> 
> Hayley - thank you so much for the beautiful gift you sent for little Cara and of course my turtle gift - he has pride of place on my desk in my home office. He's a colourful little chap :cloud9: I nuv him :kiss: I will hopefully get a chance to post some pics later :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks so much also for the lovely cards and kind words - so much appreciated :hugs:
> 
> You're a star - thanks again m'love :friends:

Your welcome:hugs:glad you like:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif *I got HayleyMayley too!!!* https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif

Hayleechka you are the sweetest. I will try and heed your words and pull Mr Sarachka into check next time he's a poofuck. Which I suspect was about 30 minutes ago lol. Thank you for being such an awesome friend and support to me through some rough times. I don't know what I'd do without you https://www.pic4ever.com/images/thankyou.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/earthhug.gif


----------



## Crunchie

In 2009 the work bollard came up in the car park as I was driving over it .... I tried to claim and my work said that I was tailgating, which was also a lie ..... My work
Lost the CCTV of that day !!! They then said I did not pull up to the bollard correctly ... Blah blah ... Well my insurance company didn't want to take them on in court so I had to pay my excess and I have never taken my car to work since ! 

Anyhow I received a cheque in the post this morning saying here have your excess back from my insurance company 

Yipppppeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## mummyApril

Sooo I got the moxibustion sticks will be using them when I get home, Jay has taken me to prezzo, haven't eaten properly for 2 days and I he feels bad about baby being breech, think he blames himself just because I'm in the situation, iv told him its not his fault he has a naughty son lol, but I won't refuse a lunch out :) 
Will catch up after a nap later as am still shattered from hosp visits x


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is having a great day!!!!!!! I have no plans as of yet. I am hoping one of my friends knows how to make a french braid bc I wan to learn how to make one!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello girls

I'm just back from my crazy loco day and I am exhausted beyond measure. Been feeling very :cry:since getting home. Maybe because I'm on my own with the boys tonight. I get scared staying on my own and stay on alert all night. Think I'll bring Zeus into the house

going to catch up now


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Very neat bump Clare :) I wish we did have baby showers more, my friend is having one and I'm a bit jel!
> 
> Have one my love, could your friend not organise one for you ??? I look the idea of having lots of friends over and eating cake and the such like !!Click to expand...

We always have baby showers but my friends and I usually don't have girls only things. We also do a belly blessing and we tie embroidery thread around our wrists (like Hindus do for festivals) and cut it when baby is born


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Very neat bump Clare :) I wish we did have baby showers more, my friend is having one and I'm a bit jel!
> 
> Have one my love, could your friend not organise one for you ??? I look the idea of having lots of friends over and eating cake and the such like !!Click to expand...
> 
> We always have baby showers but my friends and I usually don't have girls only things. We also do a belly blessing and we tie embroidery thread around our wrists (like Hindus do for festivals) and cut it when baby is bornClick to expand...

That sounds nice a cool tradition!!!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mollykins

babyhopes2010 said:


> 8th september!

My due date :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I got Hayley mail too today :wohoo: 

I nuv it and I'm taking it to work to put on my desk :hugs: thanks you I nuv him. I'll call him... Tony.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Heidihihi campers :hi:

Ho de ho de ho! :happydance:

Our turtle is going to be so sweet, I'm knitting him at the moment. You might all fall in love :kiss: What a bad design if Mother Nature had really made turtles from wool, like she did sheep, so unsuitable for swimming :haha: And imagine old Victorian knitted swimsuits :shock:

Been a pool lizard and baby swimmer extraordinaire all afternoon, but had enough sun and off for a cold beer with dh :beer:

Is it school hols in the uk now? The Brits seem to be arriving...


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Heidihihi campers :hi:
> 
> Ho de ho de ho! :happydance:
> 
> Our turtle is going to be so sweet, I'm knitting him at the moment. You might all fall in love :kiss: What a bad design if Mother Nature had really made turtles from wool, like he did sheep, so unsuitable for swimming :haha: And imagine old Victorian knitted swimsuits :shock:
> 
> Been a pool lizard and baby swimmer extraordinaire all afternoon, but had enough sun and off for a cold beer with dh :beer:
> 
> Is it school hols in the uk now? The Brits seem to be arriving...

OHHH YAY I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha Molly i shall then stay at home and do some stalkage LOL


----------



## addie25

Ughh i am so frustrated i can not make a good french braid on my own head!!! I can do it on others but ine just looks a bit messy!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time being on your own. :hugs: when is dh due back?

B, sounds like you are on holiday :cloud9: :hugs: and all the while giving birth to our turtle mascot. :awww:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif *I got HayleyMayley too!!!* https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif
> 
> Hayleechka you are the sweetest. I will try and heed your words and pull Mr Sarachka into check next time he's a poofuck. Which I suspect was about 30 minutes ago lol. Thank you for being such an awesome friend and support to me through some rough times. I don't know what I'd do without you https://www.pic4ever.com/images/thankyou.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/earthhug.gif


Make sure you do:thumbup:
Glad you like:hugs:




firstbaby25 said:


> I got Hayley mail too today :wohoo:
> 
> I nuv it and I'm taking it to work to put on my desk :hugs: thanks you I nuv him. I'll call him... Tony.

Tony:haha:(thats my grandads name:thumbup:)
Glad you like him:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time being on your own. :hugs: when is dh due back?
> 
> B, sounds like you are on holiday :cloud9: :hugs: and all the while giving birth to our turtle mascot. :awww:

Wednesday night. Ignore me, I'm just whiney! You have to deal with DH going away often


----------



## addie25

Im sorry Trin I would not like it if my DH went away. I miss him after a day of work so it must be hard when they go away for days :nope: :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

you have us for company Trin dont forget we are always here for you 
what are you plans for tomorrow after your busy busy day today


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Ughh i am so frustrated i can not make a good french braid on my own head!!! I can do it on others but ine just looks a bit messy!!!

I am La Reine of the French Plait (braid!) :smug: Just practice a bit more, you'll get it- make sure you take really even sized strands and smooth them so as not to get hooky bits and keep it nice and tight since it will slacken off a bit anyway :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ughh i am so frustrated i can not make a good french braid on my own head!!! I can do it on others but ine just looks a bit messy!!!
> 
> I am La Reine of the French Plait (braid!) :smug: Just practice a bit more, you'll get it- make sure you take really even sized strands and smooth them so as not to get hooky bits and keep it nice and tight since it will slacken off a bit anyway :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's the messy pieces I take because as I am holding and grabbing it is hard to flatten it before I add it to the braid :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Oh Princess Diary 2 is on. I love that movie!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww Trin you'll be just fine :hugs: Especially with an ickle pooch like Zeus to protect you :haha: If you want I can send Pooface over for extra security!

Kit gorgeous pics, she really is a cutie bum, can't wait to meet her! Don't worry about the weight too much just now, so long as she's pooing and sleeping well then she's a happy bubba :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh heaven! Dh has just offered to do dinner and beddytime for LO so I can go and swim and have a hamman on my own :cloud9:

Soooo see ya laters gaters, it's an offer I really can't refuse :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time being on your own. :hugs: when is dh due back?
> 
> B, sounds like you are on holiday :cloud9: :hugs: and all the while giving birth to our turtle mascot. :awww:
> 
> Wednesday night. Ignore me, I'm just whiney! You have to deal with DH going away oftenClick to expand...

True, but that just means I can appreciate how you feel. Also though, you have a lot of stuff on your plate that I do not.... animal care, work, etc. I imagine all that and more is extremely stressful.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hmmmm shall i go out for dinner or cook sausage casserole and new potatoes
hmmmmm its a tough one :)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, beautious pics. I can't wait hear all your story. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Agreed such amazing pictures!!!!!

OK so I decided I need to do french braid pigtails with wet hair that is my problem. The dry hair gets all messy but wet hair will work!!! Be back I will go wash my hair and try again!!!!!! I am determined!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Just spoke to DH on the phone :cloud9: the line was terrible, huge delays and very echoey but so nice to speak to him. I think one of the hardest things has been being out of communication. He is sounding very tired. Seems you accumulate a lot of stuff by the time you're 95 and the house has a whole lot of boxes from their farm from when that was invaded and taken over so lots of sorting


----------



## x-ginge-x

b... do you have bobble with you? :haha: i just looked at my hamsters and thought wonder if she has taken bobble with her lol


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to make cheesy omelets for the boys :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

YAYAYAYAYAY I WAS ABLE TO DO FRENCH BRAID PIGTAILS WITH WET HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: ONLY TOOK ME THE ENTIRE MORNING :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

If you hear of a murder in Peterborough today, say a 29 yr old woman at the end of her patience with her 28 yr old OH, it's me, OK.


----------



## Sarachka

Shit, Amy Winehouse is dead!!!

So sad, and if it was drink/drugs like would be obvious to assume, so needless. She was such a talented girl yet clearly so troubled :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## addie25

Here is my creation!!!!!! 

[/attach]
 



Attached Files:







Hair 1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie id love hair i could plait like that :)


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Shit, Amy Winehouse is dead!!!
> 
> So sad, and if it was drink/drugs like would be obvious to assume, so needless. She was such a talented girl yet clearly so troubled :cry: :cry: :cry:

That is very sad :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> If you hear of a murder in Peterborough today, say a 29 yr old woman at the end of her patience with her 28 yr old OH, it's me, OK.

:haha: or a murder in lincoln where wife gets so annoyed with dh watching stupid programmes on tv she jams the remote down this throat:growlmad:


----------



## addie25

LOL the men are getting it today!!! THEY BETTER START RUBBING YOUR FEET!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Shit, Amy Winehouse is dead!!!
> 
> So sad, and if it was drink/drugs like would be obvious to assume, so needless. She was such a talented girl yet clearly so troubled :cry: :cry: :cry:

I just heard. Such a waste :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes my mum just sent me a text :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

I just made the nommyest cheese omelets with Branston Brown Sauce :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Better study Amy's toxicolOgy report when it's done & take note of what doesn't mix!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

so sad about Amy. as rocky as her life has been, I was still shocked this happened :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> YAYAYAYAYAY I WAS ABLE TO DO FRENCH BRAID PIGTAILS WITH WET HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: ONLY TOOK ME THE ENTIRE MORNING :dohh::dohh:

addie's got skillz! it looked cute :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is a funny holiday, lots of contemplation of birth and death inbetween the down to earthness of camping. Lucien Freud is dead too today, fabulous artist too :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> This is a funny holiday, lots of contemplation of birth and death inbetween the down to earthness of camping. Lucien Freud is dead too today, fabulous artist too :cry:

I just looked him up...amazing works

(quite a fan of the lady garden :haha:)


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Just spoke to DH on the phone :cloud9: the line was terrible, huge delays and very echoey but so nice to speak to him. I think one of the hardest things has been being out of communication. He is sounding very tired. Seems you accumulate a lot of stuff by the time you're 95 and the house has a whole lot of boxes from their farm from when that was invaded and taken over so lots of sorting

Trin glad you got to speak to DH:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Better study Amy's toxicolOgy report when it's done & take note of what doesn't mix!!

:rofl: good point. Us druggy turtles need to know these things :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

"quote Trin's last post" 

(it's too slow to load when I really quote!) 

I love his fleshy paintwork, always been a fan, since I was a kid :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you're naughty when you take your pills because it's often associated with your dark moments and it makes da munkie worry :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my I think I've finally turned into a Mum, judging by that last post of mine :haha: It's true though, I feel protective about my wad.:friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

GINGE A LINGE! Bobble is with the animal babysitter! She won't remember who I am when I get back! :cry: 

By the way great news for advance appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I honestly think I've had it with OH. He makes me feel so awful. He ignores me constantly, he's never home, he knows exactly what I need from him ans it's the one thing he CAN give me bc he has no money - time and love. But I get no time. Eveurhting else is more important to him.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I honestly think I've had it with OH. He makes me feel so awful. He ignores me constantly, he's never home, he knows exactly what I need from him ans it's the one thing he CAN give me bc he has no money - time and love. But I get no time. Eveurhting else is more important to him.

oh darling huge :hugs: put yourself first it feels good!


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry he's being like that. What does he say when u express this to him?


----------



## mummyApril

so i came back from a lovely but tiring day out (iv just got up) and i have......
TURTLE MAIL from the beautiful HAYLEY

Thankyou so much lovely, i love love them all especially James' socks! brought a tear to my eye! and i will be taking my turtle when i go into labour! nuv you loads x 

I nuv my turtle friends soooo much!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

When I came back from my swim and hammam there was a little monkey in spotty red pyjamas still sprinting around wayyyyyy beyond tired time :haha: That's how Daddies put their little girls to bed...advance warning for Kit and Essie! 

And for anyone who was wondering, a hammam is an enclosed room where CRUNCHIE goes to stuff her face with ham :munch:

Addie great job on the braid, looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Oooo I want ham!!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## mummyApril

well all these hospital runs etc seem to have hit Jay bam in the face! totally different and told me to sit down and rest! hes doing my moxibustion sticks when he gets back from getting me food :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Bethany how is your holiday?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I honestly don't know how you cope Sarachka! I would so long ago have got to the plenty more fish bit. You at least need a temporary split up I reckon, see if you're happier without him or not? Love shouldn't be like this, not if it's to be for forever and ever :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning lovelies :wave:
> 
> We're up and att'em today as we need to visit the clinic today to have Cara weighed etc. I really hope she's not lost too much weight but they tell me breast fed babies lose more than formula fed ones :shrug:
> 
> So, I've literally had the quickest catch up really just from the last few pages so I'm well out of the loop and I apologise for anything important I haven't commented on or referred to.
> 
> Thanks so much Molly for your message :friends: and support. Holly - you too :hugs: particularly in respect of the breast feeding. I am persevering but the weigh in will tell me if I am succeeding or otherwise :wacko:
> 
> And thanks also Molly for steering me in the direction of little Lyra :cloud9: How gorgeous is she? :kiss: So well done Essie and I look forward to reading your birth story. It all seemed to just happen for you so quickly...but then I was slightly indisposed at the time :haha: I can only assume we don't know how LittleSpy is? :shrug:
> 
> April - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that James turns in the next week or two...I'm sure he will, try not to stress out m'love :hugs:
> 
> Trin - please, please, please let the SPCA come back with a fair and just report. I hope the meeting went well.
> 
> So, I'm going to make a start on my birth story today I hope - before too much info disappears from my baby-fogged brain. I'll warn you, I probably won't spare the detail as it will be my own record to look back on in the future, so maybe I'll post in a spoiler in case anyone doesn't want that kind of info right now.
> 
> Anyway....Cara is going to be calling for booby juice soon so I'll leave you with another wee pic or two of my wee darling :cloud9:
> 
> Lots of nuv for you all :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 239072
> View attachment 239071

omg Kit she is amazingly beautiful! i really want a snuggle!!!
glad you are well, please come on when you can we miss you soo much xx


----------



## mummyApril

Trin im always on BB if you feel down please pin me


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I'm no longer on holiday. Dh and I have decided to live here in our gompa gomp house on the cliff, with heated pool and waterslides, bar, spa...rugged coast and sandy beaches...for ever :thumbup: So effectively we are no longer on holiday but just in our new life :haha:

Hmmm actually I can't live here, because HERE BE NO WEESTICKS! :shock:

It's just fabbo April, coming back next year for sure :happydance: So much swimming for me :cloud9: And LO is just in heaven all day long!!!


----------



## Sarachka

What's everyone had or having for dinner?


----------



## mummyApril

oooh these moxibustion sticks are warm but a lil stinky haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April I'm no longer on holiday. Dh and I have decided to live here in our gompa gomp house on the cliff, with heated pool and waterslides, bar, spa...rugged coast and sandy beaches...for ever :thumbup: So effectively we are no longer on holiday but just in our new life :haha:
> 
> Hmmm actually I can't live here, because HERE BE NO WEESTICKS! :shock:
> 
> It's just fabbo April, coming back next year for sure :happydance: So much swimming for me :cloud9: And LO is just in heaven all day long!!!


ah man i was going to move into your french home! lol ah im so glad your having a good time! cant wait to see what pics you have taken x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> What's everyone had or having for dinner?

im having leek and potato soup with crusty bread :) (and a mars drink) lol x


----------



## x-ginge-x

i've just had a nice bath :cloud9: I'm making sunday roast tomorrow got a pork joint out defrosting nom nom :) 

April my pin is 27C7F9CD x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I'm frying (we only have a stove, no oven) some mexican chicken pieces, to be served with tinned spinach and tinned lentils.:haha:

VIVE TINNED NOMNOM!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo roast! Sounds nommo Ginge!


----------



## LunaLady

Just a quick hello girls... been cleaning all morning with DH and in a bit my parents and my cousin and her little boy are going to the zoo! Busy day today. I'll be back to catch up tonight.

Lots of love for my turtle girls!! :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

April- funnily enough I haven't taken many pics at all! I worry about my camera getting wet and we're always by water!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Luna, have fun at the zoo, say hello to the monkeys from me! :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRchlgnii8c1cLtsNGrnPcu0okbp0k1b_d81xNe8rrAJueT4IWcQw

This better be a girl! I wasn't ever like this with the boys


----------



## mummyApril

i just did the moxa, all that has happened so far is 2 kicks, and a weird pain in my lala!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin im always on BB if you feel down please pin me

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> What's everyone had or having for dinner?

I had cheese omelet...then I got to have it again


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin :thumbup: Just cooking dinner. Wanna see my cervical mucous? :haha:

I'm getting cynical and unforgiving in my old age :nope: The Oslo man. Forgive me my evil thoughts towards the man


----------



## poas

Hello all turtles :) Kit Cara is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute :) I went to mk briefly today, and foolishly when I saw a lady with a pram thought aww,that could have been Cat :)
Trin sorry you are having over again omelette! But fingers crossed that is a girl in there giving you grief :)
Sarachka,sorry you don't seem very happy again :(
Bethany...any symptoms?
Crunch...the race is ON!!!
Everyone else...lots of turtle nuv to you too, my brain doesn't have the capacity to retain information-but I hope you are all happy xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> What's everyone had or having for dinner?
> 
> I had cheese omelet...then I got to have it againClick to expand...

i had sausage casserole and new tata's :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poofuck nothing symptoms Lissy! And I'm trying really hard on symptom spotting, first month ttc after what I thought was the end, so I'm like a kid entering a colouring competition here :happydance: I'm soooo keeeeen for something! 

But crappo nothingness :cry: When I was sunbathing earlier by the pool I lay very still in order to listen to my body for signs of possible implantation. Nothing :shrug: Not even the sound of my bikini line growing back :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

i am currently playing enigma through headphones to my pubic bone! haha


----------



## mummyApril

i dont care if baby turning gives me stretch marks pleaseee just turn! lol baby is having his own gig in there!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Try AC DC April? Or Guns n Roses? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodly night all, off for a bit of holiday crackboom and then a big sleepy poos. ZzZz

Night night my turtos, sleep tight all :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Try AC DC April? Or Guns n Roses? :haha:

last time i played radiohead he had a fit and that probably made him breech lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Goodly night all, off for a bit of holiday crackboom and then a big sleepy poos. ZzZz
> 
> Night night my turtos, sleep tight all :hugs:

good night sweet enjoy your crackboom hahahaha


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight turtledoves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Qnight night my lovely friends. The People I can truly rely on.


----------



## mummyApril

Goodnight Sarah massive hugs to you x


----------



## Sarachka

No sign of AF who is now 2 days late, but all BFNs. Wtf??!!


----------



## mummyApril

Goodnight Trin xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Just wrote huge post and managed lose it again... So annoyed - because o postgate but also that our local team got knocked out of the challenge cup by one of our rivals :grrr:

B sounds amazing - has the resort got a name? I think that I might be tempted because we can get there by boat/car and Adam is scared of flying. 

Sezi - I just think once you consider 'that' you are headed towards it and being a dater extraordinaire I always end up regretting wasting time... I hope YOU are ok though lovey. 

Trin - sorry you are having a rough time of it. As usual we're all here for ya...

:dohh: this post has just been sat on my phone for ages :dohh:

Watching bad boys 2


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie I felt like I haven't spoken to you in agessss, how r u? X


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> No sign of AF who is now 2 days late, but all BFNs. Wtf??!!

This post has only just shown up! Its not good enough just having your word for the bfns you need turtle inspection!


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!! Just went out for a bit with my friend and now DH and I are goin to nap a bit be4 dinner. I will prob just rest and hat on here but DH is tired so he will fall asleep. Hate to admit it but he looks sexy with his beard :happydance: la la la hope turtles are on to chat!!!


----------



## mummyApril

I'm lying in bed, totally stuffed but I want to eat a reeces cup, the heartburn will kill me but then a mars drink will cure that, but then I know I will be sick lol 

I went to a normal gas station last night and there was only a hershey bar! Heaven :)


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> No sign of AF who is now 2 days late, but all BFNs. Wtf??!!
> 
> This post has only just shown up! Its not good enough just having your word for the bfns you need turtle inspection!Click to expand...

Agreed I want pics my line eye is ready to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

I really hope moxa helps baby turn cos Jay keeps takin piss out of the whole idea of it, I want to prove him wrong! He thinks I'm dumb for spending a tenner on them I think I made a good purchase!


----------



## addie25

I hope it works 2! What do men know about pregnancy anyway don't listen.


----------



## mummyApril

Lol Addie I'm just guna do a dance and sing 'in your faceeee!' Lol James is really active tonight I have very positive thoughts about this!


----------



## mummyApril

Ooohh its so lonely on the thread tonight :(


----------



## addie25

I like your in your face dance idea!!!!! I know where r all the turtles!!!:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Ahahhaha I jut called DH DH!!!! I was in ladies room and he came in to tell me something and I said " this is so inappropriate DH" lol :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

It keeps showing you not on here also Addie! But you are lol! I just realised I'm actually 28 not 27 which I have been thinking I am for a while now haha pregnancy has made my brain dead!


----------



## addie25

I see some lurkers!!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> It keeps showing you not on here also Addie! But you are lol! I just realised I'm actually 28 not 27 which I have been thinking I am for a while now haha pregnancy has made my brain dead!

Ahahahhahah 2 funny!! Yes I am on my iPhone!:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Kmteehoo hi I see u lurking :thumbup: I see u peaking on a lot and so I went to pm u and I see the nutty other turtles have already sent u messages haha you turtles are 2 funny!!!! I was dying laughing when I saw all u wrote!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Yeah I'm on the lurkberry! X


----------



## addie25

I see more lurkers!! Come out come out wherever you are :haha::haha:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm a lil freaked by kmteehoo they are too quiet for my liking :/


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I'm a lil freaked by kmteehoo they are too quiet for my liking :/

Don't scare the pregnant lady say hello
Pleaseeee say hello


----------



## Crunchie

Lol u two are funny !!!

I forced dh to go ikea with me at 10pm after he was lashed up on
Cider .... Now he is building me a new tv stand ..... Nice dh xxx


----------



## addie25

Lol!!! That is a nice DH!!

I think I want a turkey and cheese with mayo sub for dinner!!!!! Not a real dinner but I'm so in the mood!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I'm a little scared 2 I say we hide!!! All turtles in your shells!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Lol Addie!


----------



## addie25

DH is having a hard time napping I'm laughing so hard I'm crying!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Right I am off to bed still so tired hope you all sleep well/have nice day night night x


----------



## addie25

:sleep: WELL!!!


----------



## addie25

MORE LURKERS HIIII LADIES!!! I BET U WISH U DIDN'T SHOW ME HOW TO SPOT LURKERS LOL BC NOW THATS ALL I DO!! I SEE YOU :haha:


----------



## addie25

Jaynie how are things tonight. He still being a poofuck or all is ok???:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

April sorry I went off before. We finished bad boys 2 :haha: I'm ok lively - how are you? Looking forward to having some money next week either fr my birthday (Wednesday) or Friday when I get paid cause I'm 'eeking' out my £. I'm glad Jay is being better with you :flower: 

Addie it's ok we've just chilled out today, watched the rugby and a couple of movies but I'm literally falling asleep now and we jaw about an hour and 10 left on alien vs predator 2 (the night of the sequels for me) and I've knitted. Gonna do more tomorrow :happydance:... Why is your OH being funny?? 

Crunchie :awww: your dh is lovely... Do you want to time share? On our OH's?


----------



## addie25

Hayley I sent you a facebook request my full name is Nadine. 

It's not DH that is being funny its me!!!!!!! :haha:

Luna I thought I sent you a facebook request buttttttttttt it wasn't you :blush: 

Im so bad at finding people so just facebook me if you would like to be my facebook friend :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> April sorry I went off before. We finished bad boys 2 :haha: I'm ok lively - how are you? Looking forward to having some money next week either fr my birthday (Wednesday) or Friday when I get paid cause I'm 'eeking' out my £. I'm glad Jay is being better with you :flower:
> 
> Addie it's ok we've just chilled out today, watched the rugby and a couple of movies but I'm literally falling asleep now and we jaw about an hour and 10 left on alien vs predator 2 (the night of the sequels for me) and I've knitted. Gonna do more tomorrow :happydance:... Why is your OH being funny??
> 
> Crunchie :awww: your dh is lovely... Do you want to time share? On our OH's?

Sounds like a very relaxing day!!


----------



## addie25

La la la la la


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Back from the zoo!

My cousin's boy (three years old) was being a terror and she's just a rather passive person and so a passive mom and she just let him climb all over and run all over and scream and cry and whine and I was about to strangle him!!! :growlmad: Please oh please don't let my boy be like that! [-o&lt;

But, anyway! There was this garden with animal statues in it and there was a turtle! Well, a tortoise to be more precise, but I'm not very precise, so I had my mom take my picture!


----------



## LunaLady

And here's another so you can see my HUGE BELLY :shock: 

I think I've done what is commonly referred to as POPPING. My belly has gotten huge in the last week!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1970.jpg
File size: 71.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and I have an eggplant today! :dance:

Okay, DH and I are off to go out to eat... Date night! :dance:

I'll be back to do a proper catch up tonight, I promise!!


----------



## addie25

Luna u look lovely!! Sounds like a full and exciting day!!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Luna u look lovely!! Sounds like a full and exciting day!!!

Thank you! The puffed feet and ankles are such a nice look! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Luna u look lovely!! Sounds like a full and exciting day!!!
> 
> Thank you! The puffed feet and ankles are such a nice look! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Hahah soon u will have ur lovely baby and ur feet will not be puffed. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Where are you going for dinner? DH and I are just getting pizza tonight not in the mood to cook. All the twilight movies are on tonight so I think I'll be watching. It's so odd not thinking about Monday anymore and wishing it away because of work. I feel much more relaxed.


----------



## addie25

My heart is breaking for Bella I hate that Edward abandons her for most of this book/movie!!! With that said it is my favorite book out of the 4. So well written and well acted!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hey Addie! We went for Chinese. It was SOO good and I stuffed myself silly. My belly is now twice as huge, I think!! I hope your pizza was good!

Then we went over to the mall and walked around Borders books and got some stuff there - some of their stuff is on sale. 

Now I need to go lay down, my feet are huge and my belly aches from the strain of its hugeness...!!

Catch ya later! :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> so i came back from a lovely but tiring day out (iv just got up) and i have......
> TURTLE MAIL from the beautiful HAYLEY
> 
> Thankyou so much lovely, i love love them all especially James' socks! brought a tear to my eye! and i will be taking my turtle when i go into labour! nuv you loads x
> 
> I nuv my turtle friends soooo much!!


Your welcome:hugs:hope your moxi sticks work too:thumbup:try some spinning techniques too:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> Qnight night my lovely friends. The People I can truly rely on.

Sarah i hate when your so down maybe what B suggested is the way forward for you to now:shrug:



LunaLady said:


> And here's another so you can see my HUGE BELLY :shock:
> 
> I think I've done what is commonly referred to as POPPING. My belly has gotten huge in the last week!

Nice popped belly luna:thumbup: and love the turtle/tortoise

B first week over for your gompa hols but 7 days left of kayaking,swimgym and hammans!!!

Crunch how's the tv stand straight or wonky?

Addie yes i seen fb request on my phone i will sort it out later as we are off out for the day to blackpool:happydance:

I wonder if Essie recieved her mail too:shrug:all the uk turts that i sent out first have so i hope she has :thumbup:

im a bit sad no one posted pics of their mail:cry:

Have good days all i will save you some candy floss:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

so tired :sleep: baby decided to practice its moves all night.ouch :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

how do u spot lurkers :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

I'm lurking ! Scroll down and it shows active users looking at the thread .... Near the bottom 

Morning !!!


----------



## mummyApril

Trin was just wondering now that I'm 1cm dilated will I just stay like that or can I continue to dilate? X


----------



## babyhopes2010

thx crunchie


Im soooo excited weve picked name :fool:

were off to see Harry Potter today i hate harry potter but dh loves it lol


----------



## mummyApril

I have just found out that my uncles cancer is terminal, and I can't see him as he's in Canada! I don't know how long he will last. My dad just told me on the phone, he was crying, he never cries. I just want a chance to say goodbye, and I won't get to :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> I have just found out that my uncles cancer is terminal, and I can't see him as he's in Canada! I don't know how long he will last. My dad just told me on the phone, he was crying, he never cries. I just want a chance to say goodbye, and I won't get to :(

:hugs: sorry to hear the sad news :( xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh April big hugs my love. My aunt died 2yrs ago from a sudden and ferocious cancer and I never saw her while she was ill since she lived in Tasmania, it was a sad time, especially for my dad who can't easily travel because of his own illness. I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really came on to say that I'm drinking a hot chocolate in a cafe in a village where there are 

2 CHEMISTS

Both of which are 

CLOSED!

Shall I do a smash and grab on the weesticks? :ninja:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou, its just so shit! That's the only way I can explain it right now, my dad is telling my nan tonight, I need her to be strong I can't lose her she's my mum, I'm so worried, I need to try and relax


----------



## HollyMonkey

And while I'm here I might have a creepy lurk


----------



## Crunchie

April so sorry xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Munkie - what is up with the bloody chemists !!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

It's Sunday. France do Sunday's right? We can't get many things at the villa on a Sunday! :hi: everyone. Hey newmummy I only didn't post pics so's not to ruin the surprise for everyone else :sulk: don't be :sad2: :hugs:

Anyone gots any good plans? I get to watch Adam play COD - lucky me! :yipee: I'm gonna take my knitting an my laptop to stave off boredom :haha: :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

April sorry to hear about your uncle - t'is very sad and I hope you and your family are ok :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm done. Through. Seriously I've had enough. I can't tak this any longer. My heart is broken and there is now way out I can't leave him bc I love him too much bit I can't stays bc it hurts too mich. I'm done. I can't take it


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Sarah my dear, any chance you can get away for a few days just to get your head clear ?? X


----------



## Sarachka

Incantation really I have to go to work I csnt get in more trouble from the. I'm sinking. I need to get away and OH needs to face up to some probablywma


----------



## addie25

April I am so sorry that is very hard. I've had same situations with family in France. Would u be able to call or r they 2 sick to have a quick talk?

Sarah oh my my heart hurts for you I wish I could do somethig that could help. :hugs:

B I say u do a smash and wee this way your not removing store property :haha: and if cops come say oh where I live these wee sticks are considered bathrooms and u only pay to use them if 2 lines show up!! :haha:


----------



## addie25

I have a family party today ( DH family ) I really do not want to go this is the side where most of them didn't acknowledge the loss of the baby and even tho DH says to just move on from it I have a hard time doing it. I admit they r lovely people but it rubbed the the wrong way that they didn't say a word about it even after seeing me after the loss they just ignored it. They also look at my stomach like they r expecting me to be pregnant again (most people do that tho it has been 5 months) just bothers me n I don't feel like celebrating The birth of their child ( I kno mean) not the baby's fault she is beautiful but the mother ignored my loss so y should I celebrate her birth??


----------



## addie25

Kmteehoo good morning!! Will u speak with us turtles today so we don't go hiding in our shells out of fear from the silent lurking????? We r very friendly ur welcome to chat! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

April that news really sucks :( sorry to hear it x I hope your ok wouldn't you be able to have a chat with him over the phone? X


----------



## mummyApril

i am having the shittiest of shitest days! have just put my baby unit together, and it fucking wobbles! wtf is that about?! 90 quid and it does that?! i have had enough of crying today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sara if i wasnt pregnant id come get you and wed go for a large vodka! im sorry youre having such a shit time too xx


----------



## addie25

I am sitting enjoying my morning with dh and on the news a guy who killed 100 dogs ( if I heard it correctly) I ran away from the tv. People r so sick who would ever hurt an innocent dog the poor things can't even speak out if they have a crap owner!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi seriously - you can weigh it up on here. I have an iPhone and understood all your autocorrects!! I TOTALLY understand where you are coming from but being that you've admitted to being non confrontational when it comes to love do you think a last ditch attempt at a no holds barred, honestly it could be over type of chat? Because even with all these chats when Adam and I split up last time he was still shocked!! I was like :saywhat: 'it's not like 1) you're stupid and you should know treating people like this doesn't lead to long and lasting relationships and 2) I've told you this for months.' so if you end it Charlie might be bitter at the lack of a chance to change?? 

Forgive me for rambling I'm just trying to help.


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi seriously - you can weigh it up on here. I have an iPhone and understood all your autocorrects!! I TOTALLY understand where you are coming from but being that you've admitted to being non confrontational when it comes to love do you think a last ditch attempt at a no holds barred, honestly it could be over type of chat? Because even with all these chats when Adam and I split up last time he was still shocked!! I was like :saywhat: 'it's not like 1) you're stupid and you should know treating people like this doesn't lead to long and lasting relationships and 2) I've told you this for months.' so if you end it Charlie might be bitter at the lack of a chance to change??
> 
> Forgive me for rambling I'm just trying to help.

thank you jaynie, i don;t know even if i'd get the chance of that conversation. he's never here. he came back at 6:30am this morning and left again around noon. I need to get away. Does anyone have a beach property they can rent out!? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Where was he all night? I am so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Sarachka

he was probably drinking and gambling. I can tell something bad has happened again, basically I think he's lost another load of money at the casino. At least this was HIS money though, no mine. The boy needs a massive kick up his arse or a trip to rehab or an intervention or SOMETHING. I can not take it. I am so strung out


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> he was probably drinking and gambling. I can tell something bad has happened again, basically I think he's lost another load of money at the casino. At least this was HIS money though, no mine. The boy needs a massive kick up his arse or a trip to rehab or an intervention or SOMETHING. I can not take it. I am so strung out

I agree with an intervention. Addiction to me is like having a disease its not something you choose and you need treatment to be cured.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah that's no good long term and it might not be so bad were more of a beta male and opened up but with him not letting you in to help fix it well it won't get fixed and you are far too delicate anyway to be dealing alone with someone else's demons.... I wish I did have a beach property BUT up here you can get proper cheap bnb's say Formby or Blackpool and I'll be able to have a vodka and cheer you up then too :hugs: 

It's sad today on here... April I'm very sorry for how you must be feeling. When my g'dad died on holiday and I'd turned down the chance to go I was :nope: just gutted. 

So MY problem of the day (of which there are many with my stupid Adam) is that: clearly when in a relationship we ALL do things we don't wanna do for the OH normally, despite the reason being 'an easy life' most of us say things like 'course we can do it up the bum/go to watch Metallica (and other such relationshippy things) I'd love to and you'll have a great time' agreed? My Adam is of nouveau romance where he will actually say 'Well it's not fucking worth it not to cause you'll just be upset and we'll all be pussed off :shrug: :cloud9: isn't he the cutesy? :grrr: :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

does he want to go see metalica?


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah that's no good long term and it might not be so bad were more of a beta male and opened up but with him not letting you in to help fix it well it won't get fixed and you are far too delicate anyway to be dealing alone with someone else's demons.... I wish I did have a beach property BUT up here you can get proper cheap bnb's say Formby or Blackpool and I'll be able to have a vodka and cheer you up then too :hugs:
> 
> It's sad today on here... April I'm very sorry for how you must be feeling. When my g'dad died on holiday and I'd turned down the chance to go I was :nope: just gutted.
> 
> So MY problem of the day (of which there are many with my stupid Adam) is that: clearly when in a relationship we ALL do things we don't wanna do for the OH normally, despite the reason being 'an easy life' most of us say things like 'course we can do it up the bum/go to watch Metallica (and other such relationshippy things) I'd love to and you'll have a great time' agreed? My Adam is of nouveau romance where he will actually say 'Well it's not fucking worth it not to cause you'll just be upset and we'll all be pussed off :shrug: :cloud9: isn't he the cutesy? :grrr: :growlmad:

Oh thats just a lovely saying where did he get it from the BE A DICK BOOK!

Im sorry u 2 are dealing with this. I really wish I could help or say something that would change the situation:hugs:


----------



## addie25

On the ligher side DH made eggs this morning and I am eating eating eating and I go "did you put steak seasoning on these eggs??" HE DID!!!! LOL it actually tasted good. :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

I need a holiday or a break so badly!!! I am drowning and sinking in misery in this awful relationship. he says he loves me and he doesnt want to lose me and he hates that he's hurting me but HE STILL CONTINUES TO DO IT!!!!

You don't make someone you love hurt this much. I do everything for my loved ones, everything. There's nothing I wouldn't do if he asked me. I'd move heaven and earth to make him happy but its so one sided.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I need a holiday or a break so badly!!! I am drowning and sinking in misery in this awful relationship. he says he loves me and he doesnt want to lose me and he hates that he's hurting me but HE STILL CONTINUES TO DO IT!!!!
> 
> You don't make someone you love hurt this much. I do everything for my loved ones, everything. There's nothing I wouldn't do if he asked me. I'd move heaven and earth to make him happy but its so one sided.

That is a sign of a true addict. He needs help. Think of addiction like a disease not a choice (I learned a lot about addiction I used to want to work in a clinic with addicts be4 I became a teacher) He doesn't think of you when he does these things he does them because he is an addict. He may feel guilt after but cant stop himself without help. It would be better if he admitted he had a problem bc that is the first step to getting help. That is a choice you can choose to get help and that is when addicts can be helped.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah that's how I feel at times... I was gonna joke then and say he wants to do it up the bum... I just mean they're typical examples with my adam I never decide on films at the pictures and what we watch - like I say I'm watching him play COD right now... But he doesn't watch (therefore I dot get to) anything that I like :shrug: barring a few yeeeet I'll spend my life watching horrors and predators and sports and documentaries it's just totally one sided. Then he's like that when he does do anything for me...

Addie it's cause his mum wiped his arse. I asked her the other day if she'd ever considered making him apologise for anything? She said 'what for?' 

:saywhat: 

:-k WHEN HE DOES SOMETHING WRONG!!! 

Come up north for a break saracka - I'm on your side there sometimes talking the talk ain't good enough if you can't walk the walk KWIM? I always say to Adam that saying you love someone isn't enough and it is harsh but true. I know this because of my parents and because of his wiping his arse he's totally unaware that people are making a choice to be with you at which you should be flattered no?


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah that's how I feel at times... I was gonna joke then and say he wants to do it up the bum... I just mean they're typical examples with my adam I never decide on films at the pictures and what we watch - like I say I'm watching him play COD right now... But he doesn't watch (therefore I dot get to) anything that I like :shrug: barring a few yeeeet I'll spend my life watching horrors and predators and sports and documentaries it's just totally one sided. Then he's like that when he does do anything for me...
> 
> Addie it's cause his mum wiped his arse. I asked her the other day if she'd ever considered making him apologise for anything? She said 'what for?'
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> :-k WHEN HE DOES SOMETHING WRONG!!!
> 
> Come up north for a break saracka - I'm on your side there sometimes talking the talk ain't good enough if you can't walk the walk KWIM? I always say to Adam that saying you love someone isn't enough and it is harsh but true. I know this because of my parents and because of his wiping his arse he's totally unaware that people are making a choice to be with you at which you should be flattered no?

Yes his mom is an enabler but does not give him the excuse as an adult. He needs to take charge of his actions now. DH grew up with money and so he thinks money grows on trees and will just buy whatever no matter the cost (not on credit tho so its money we had or I would have been even more pissed I hate credit cards) and I used to say its because of how he grew up but I stopped giving him that excuse and said "Money does not grow on trees and we need to learn to budget" I took his security blanket his excuse away from him and left him with only my expectation as his wife. And now he wants landscaping, new bathroom, new couch butttttt he did not run out and do all of these things at once like usual he asked me what I thought we needed most.


----------



## Sarachka

I just texted him and asked if we could go away for a few days and he said this reply

"Hi sexy yes babe 'll come whith u anywhere i love u so much Xxx"


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I just texted him and asked if we could go away for a few days and he said this reply
> 
> "Hi sexy yes babe 'll come whith u anywhere i love u so much Xxx"

Where do u think u will go together?


----------



## HollyMonkey

My day so far:

1 Mummy swim
2 Mummy and Holly swim
3 Long cliff top walk to village
4 Hot chocolate and mooch in village
5 Walk home
Lunch
6 Mummy to spa (where mummy had swimming pool with massaging water jets, jacuzzi, sauna, tepidarium, hamman, delicate jasmine tea, loungers)
7 Mummy and Holly to rock pools to find shrimps
8 Holly dig in sand and mummy bnb- which is where I am now!


----------



## addie25

Sounds Lovely!!!!

My Day:
Woke up next to DH and said GOOD MORNING BEARD FACE!!! That is his new name!!!
DH made eggs and put steak seasoning on it :shrug: was good tho!
Me watching Back to the future and BNB till DH came in and shut off TV and said "OK great compromise you BNB and Ill play Bass!!! :shrug:
BNB time as EJ plays the Bass next to me. 
Shower is next and picking out an outfit for this party later


----------



## mummyApril

im not even going to list my day!


----------



## addie25

:hugs:


mummyApril said:


> im not even going to list my day!


----------



## addie25

Anyone ever see Sleepless in Seattle??? It is on TV now I only saw the ending once. It is soooo sweet and sad.


----------



## Sarachka

I think a bit of orphan fund raising is just what I need to pull myself out of this mood


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I think a bit of orphan fund raising is just what I need to pull myself out of this mood

Sounds like a lovely idea!!! Helping others is always a great idea!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I posted my list, then Holly started climbing up a sheer rock face on her own so I had to log off rapidly and go to her, I didn't intend posting only that and not commenting on your woes, like a smug bitch :dohh: 

Sarachka you can come to Paris if you want :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

*Having a clear out of your old clothes? Anythign that's still in a very good condition but you don't need any more could be used in Ukraine. No sizes too big or small, no season too cold or hot! ANYTHIGN and EVERYTHING will find someone who fits it, from abandoned new born babies, to disabled adults hidden away in institutions. I'm able to collect from the local area. Please consider helping, I promise it will make you feel great!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

April big hugs :hug: 

The chest of drawers we got for LO is so shite, the drawers all slip off their runners, I swear at it daily. It's nice to be on holiday to get away from her chest of drawers for a bit :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

We've had a busy day. I was hoping my FIL could take the boys for a bit but he was out today. So I took the boys to the Japanese gardens and then to Bangkok Wok for a nice Massama curry. 

Really tired tho now. Going to catch up :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I have the finished blanket I made at my mums still from my uk trip, must post it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just watching the finish of the Tour de France in the bar with a glass of kir. We could have had a VIP invite to the arrival in Paris, DH's best mate is a masseur for the cyclists and could get us entry. Booked a bad date for our hols :dohh: Maybe next year!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin was just wondering now that I'm 1cm dilated will I just stay like that or can I continue to dilate? X

With your third you can dilate quite a bit without actually being in labour and even more likely you will efface quite quickly. I was 2-3 cm dilated and 100% effaced when I had a stretch and sweep with Tarq


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I have just found out that my uncles cancer is terminal, and I can't see him as he's in Canada! I don't know how long he will last. My dad just told me on the phone, he was crying, he never cries. I just want a chance to say goodbye, and I won't get to :(

I'm so sorry :hugs: Are you close? So hard for your Dad :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

I want to know where AF is, no sign of her since that tiny spotting after sex yesterday. BFN yesterday though too. Not the month to tease me, AF. I am weak and fragile!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nom nom if this upload works !!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> he was probably drinking and gambling. I can tell something bad has happened again, basically I think he's lost another load of money at the casino. At least this was HIS money though, no mine. The boy needs a massive kick up his arse or a trip to rehab or an intervention or SOMETHING. I can not take it. I am so strung out

Sez, I'm so sorry. Love shouldn't hurt like this :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

you're right Trin, it shouldn't

I really have no idea what to do. I don't know how to get through to him.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Woohoo I uploaded that straight from my blackberry :smug: I'm so pleased hehe


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> you're right Trin, it shouldn't
> 
> I really have no idea what to do. I don't know how to get through to him.

 A quote I heard once "Men are made stronger on realization that the helping hand they need is at the end of their own arm." Try and get him to see that and make a plan with him on how he can begin helping himself out of the dark and into the light where you are both happy. Maybe make a list of your expectations of him and his expectations of himself and hang it up so its a daily reminder??? 

I really wish I could just pick up shake him and say SARAH needs better so be better for her!!! We are all here for you tho and u can lean on us.


----------



## TrinityMom

Storm, our old German Shepherd, just exploded all over the kitchen. As soon as I smelt it I was :sick: Thank goodness my mom was here. Poor mom :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Whooo finally caught up from last night and just as well I did or I'd have missed that amazing tortoise of Luna's and Addie's very funny texts about silent turtles :haha:

Also Addie, I think the smash and wee sounds like the way forward :thumbup: That made me :rofl:

Jaynie it's called The Ranolien, it's fabbo :thumbup: So long as you like Northern Brittany, it's never 30C here!!


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Woohoo I uploaded that straight from my blackberry :smug: I'm so pleased hehe

How??? Do tell!!


----------



## addie25

Sorry you ar sick again :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *Having a clear out of your old clothes? Anythign that's still in a very good condition but you don't need any more could be used in Ukraine. No sizes too big or small, no season too cold or hot! ANYTHIGN and EVERYTHING will find someone who fits it, from abandoned new born babies, to disabled adults hidden away in institutions. I'm able to collect from the local area. Please consider helping, I promise it will make you feel great!*

what would be the best courier for me to use, i have been putting aside a lot of clothes to send to you, am sorting out the last draws tonight/tomoro and then can send it all off x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April big hugs :hug:
> 
> The chest of drawers we got for LO is so shite, the drawers all slip off their runners, I swear at it daily. It's nice to be on holiday to get away from her chest of drawers for a bit :haha:

i feel a bit stoopid, its not the unit, its the floor!! stoopid wooden flooring :/


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Whooo finally caught up from last night and just as well I did or I'd have missed that amazing tortoise of Luna's and Addie's very funny texts about silent turtles :haha:
> 
> Also Addie, I think the smash and wee sounds like the way forward :thumbup: That made me :rofl:
> 
> Jaynie it's called The Ranolien, it's fabbo :thumbup: So long as you like Northern Brittany, it's never 30C here!!

AHAHHAHAHAHHAHA :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka he seems to be treating you like shit being out all night and then patching up with a sloppy text message once an offer of a holiday comes up :shrug: Just slap me for being a callous cow :flower: I think text messages are too easy, being there for you would be a far greater proof of love. I've kind of been through that mill a bit when getting together with DH, it was hellishly complicated at the time, and text messages were never reliable evidence, especially man texts :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have just found out that my uncles cancer is terminal, and I can't see him as he's in Canada! I don't know how long he will last. My dad just told me on the phone, he was crying, he never cries. I just want a chance to say goodbye, and I won't get to :(
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: Are you close? So hard for your Dad :nope:Click to expand...

on my dads side we are a close family, even though they are in Canada he was always so good to me, and was there for me a lot, its my nans first born my dads eldest brother who was also father-like figure as my dads dad passed when he was only 8, so its just so hard, i hope he can last until James is a bit older but i dont know how severe it is, i dont think my dad wants to tell me that with me being pregnant etc x


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> Woohoo I uploaded that straight from my blackberry :smug: I'm so pleased hehe

how did you upload from your bb? what bb do you have?


----------



## Sarachka

Thabks. Basically I have absolutely hit rock bottom. I can't be this sad any more. Does he think he's sonwonderful that I'll just stay with him whatever? I don't have much self confidence bc of my weight but I know I'm funny and I know I'm very loyal ans kind ans generous. I know I should make some one happy and I know I deserve those atributes in return. He says he loves me and I believe he does, he just can't be bothered to put in his share of work into a relationship.


----------



## addie25

OMG the end of Sleepless IN Seattle is so touching where he grabs his son and tells him how much he loves him!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## Sarachka

I feel like packing up all his stuff and dumping it. I jut called him and asked if he'd be home soon qns he said he's "a little bit busy" well don't mind me then. U carry on doing whatever is so important. Sorry to have bothered you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey Sarachka from what I gather of your looks and talent and character you could even end up with someone like Johnny, I know he's my ex and all, but to use one of Jaynie's modern abbreviations, KWIM?!

But seriously, it's poofuck pants at the moment for you, revolution time :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Only you can decide what's best Sarachka, you're gonna cry whatever happens, so I would cry towards at least changing things :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

totally agree with Bethany! he really seems like he just doesnt care and he knows that he can just go about how he pleases without even considering you, im sorry lovey xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well just to be a smug bitch AGAIN, my dh has just booked me in for a diving initiation course in the pool tomorrow evening, and then sea diving on Friday :wohoo: And another sea Kayaking session on Thursday :dance: 

I'm particularly excited about the diving, I've never done it before! :wohoo:

DH and the big feet are off to see Harry Fucckking Potter tonight, so I have a lovely evening all to my selfdome, cooking pasta and sipping wine and BnBing :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

oh and i forgot to mention my baby unit is french.... says 100% tendresse


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Only you can decide what's best Sarachka, you're gonna cry whatever happens, so I would cry towards at least changing things :shrug:

Fully agree with this!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You can just wedge a bit of cardboard under it then April, if it's the floor and not the units! 

Oh if only all of life's problems could be solved by a wedge of cardboard! :shrug: Sarachka maybe you could wedge some cardboard under your OH to make him more stable? Feel free to slap me again :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kmteehoo. What do you think about Sarachka's predicament?


----------



## Sarachka

I don't care what khteehoowhatwber thinks. I think they're rude to never reply to all our hellos


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I don't care what khteehoowhatwber thinks. I think they're rude to never reply to all our hellos

Yeah but it was worth a try :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

This is where my conference was on Friday - about 15 min from my house
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281819_10150327720669880_594719879_9532829_1387421_n.jpg

Japanese gardens today
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/285141_10150327717664880_594719879_9532804_5083984_n.jpg

My GORGEOUS boy
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/283416_10150327721489880_594719879_9532844_6014362_n.jpg


----------



## addie25

Agreed y do you think she comes on to read and not respond. This is not a normal thread we do not only talk about pregnancy this is like a group so she isn't learning about pregnancy really by reading this??

OK took a pic of what I am wearing later buttt having a hard time sending it to my gmail so ill post it when it sends.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I don't care what khteehoowhatwber thinks. I think they're rude to never reply to all our hellos
> 
> Yeah but it was worth a try :shrug:Click to expand...

Sorry to quote your post love.... have really no need to....

April and Sarachka, I am so sorry your days are filled with pain and emotional stress. I wish i could make it better. :hugs:

I woke to a sick little girl today.... crawled into bed with us and fell asleep.... only to wake up tossing her insides out onto our bed. :dohh: Poor muffin. :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I don't care what khteehoowhatwber thinks. I think they're rude to never reply to all our hellos
> 
> Yeah but it was worth a try :shrug:Click to expand...

Now you scared her away :argh:


----------



## addie25

What do you think about this dress??

[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







DRESS SITTING NOT BLURRY.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh has just left for the cinema- if I had weesticks I'd have a weestick party :haha:
I can't wait until Cara starts sleeping her nights :happydance: In a month or so Kit will start logging on religiusly at 7pm, just after dinner\bath\bed :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> What do you think about this dress??
> 
> [/ATTACH]

Beautious. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

You look as hot as a hot thing Addie! 

Absolutely stunning, Go party girl!

Can I come? I really am in the mood for a BFP (Big Fat Party) :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Might just have to go plug myself into my Ipod and BFP all alone :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi mollz :coffee:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> You look as hot as a hot thing Addie!
> 
> Absolutely stunning, Go party girl!
> 
> Can I come? I really am in the mood for a BFP (Big Fat Party) :dance:

LOL thanks but this dress has white all over it and my period decided HEY ADDIE IS GOING OUT LETS COME OUT TO PLAY IN AN ANNOYING WAY!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Might just have to go plug myself into my Ipod and BFP all alone :cry:

Now a :bfp: BFP would be even better :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Addie your piano is gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> And Addie your piano is gorgeous! :cloud9:

THANKS! Its not open at the top because the cat goes inside lol!! She likes to nap in it!!! Looks nice open tho.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi mollz :coffee:

Hello B. :flower:


----------



## addie25

At work I had these 2 guy friends who were trying to have a baby. First John got his wife pregnant then Ken then I got pregnant. Well John had his son last week, Ken last night and ME well instead of having a baby in 3 weeks I have NOTHING!

Well not nothing I have a lovely husband. I hope I get good news that I can start in Sept again or Aug will be a sad month of knowing I could have had a daughter (i understand she would have been sick so it would not have been a good month if I had her just wish she was healthy and this didn't happen)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> You can just wedge a bit of cardboard under it then April, if it's the floor and not the units!
> 
> Oh if only all of life's problems could be solved by a wedge of cardboard! :shrug: Sarachka maybe you could wedge some cardboard under your OH to make him more stable? Feel free to slap me again :flower:

iv got a winnie the pooh rug i shall be using :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Trin a lin I'm sadly so hopelessly realistic, even though the bfp BFP in Brittany would obviously be just a mega wonderfulness in the life of da Hollymonkey :shrug: But I have the deep deep deep knowledge that despite the fact that my ovulation was just simply Fireworks On The Champs Elysees, the fusion chapter lacked plot and direction, since we were packing for hols :shrug: So, for now, no Emily :nope:

But the future is as vast as a vast thing :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

im sorry i nicked the 42000 post but thats for my James to turn :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know Addie it's hard when your friends start popping babies...but not so hard as all that. All my dear lovely friends have 2.5 kids and I've never been anything but a Straggler, but by golly do I run faster than them :haha: Fucck other people's agendas, your own is the only one and da bestest one :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thanks B! Just hope it happens soon.


----------



## Sarachka

I cam hardly move


----------



## HollyMonkey

It will babe! Monkey's Honour :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Why so Sarachka? Love-pain numbness? Magic Sarachka pills? Alice blissfully asleep on your lap?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies !!!!


----------



## mummyApril

is anyone elses b n b looking naked with a white background and just blue writing?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Crunch! Want some ham? Got some nice black market stuff here, off the back of a Danish lorry :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

hiya crunch :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mine does that all the time April, I just ignore it :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go to bed, and listen to Italian Pop on my ipod and try to replicate exactly the vowel sounds :haha: Plus I'm exhausticated after an afternoon of chillaxin at the spa, god it must be exhausting being a rich bitch who does that kind of thing everyday of the year! Poor things! 

Nighty night m'turts :hugs: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

night night B xx


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Only you can decide what's best Sarachka, you're gonna cry whatever happens, so I would cry towards at least changing things :shrug:
> 
> Fully agree with this!!!Click to expand...

I agree, too... Poor Sarachaka lovey. I'm sorry OH is being a poofuckface. I'm sorry but I'm going to be royally blunt with you and tell you that if it were me (and Bethany :haha:) I'd be gone. I think I've told you this before, so I'll keep it brief - but my my ex before my DH was a drug addict. I always felt so insignificant in his life and he acted just as your OH does. I used to always say to him, "I don't understand you. We love so very differently." His idea of love was writing cheesy lovenotes (this was before texting) to make up for ignoring me for days and being on drug binges and not knowing who it was when I called, etc. He was an addict, and as such I was NEVER going to be enough to change him, cure him, help him, whatever. When I finally broke up with him (and let me tell you that was excruciatingly painful - I felt I'd never find someone such as him, because we did have our good times) he went on same crazy drug binges and landed in the hospital several times and finally went to rehab. He had hit rock bottom, then, and had to be in intensive inpatient rehab for a_ year and half_. But, he's amazing now and has a lovely girl and they have been together for years. 

AND THE MORAL OF THE STORY: If I would have stayed with him when he was a sorry ass loser, he would have never changed because he didn't need to - I would always be there with a hug and a kiss. AND I would have lived my life in the shadow of an addict and never have been good enough to be #1 in his life. AND I would have never found my amazing DH that I have, now. I am so, so blessed to have him. :cloud9:

All in all, I think you need to do something to change the situation - but you need to do it for YOU, not for him. You need to break up with him because it's making YOU hurt. You need to move on so that YOU can heal and become a better more confident version of you. When I broke up with my ex, within a months time I felt liberated and amazing and free and strong and all woman power and shit and it was sooo nice to feel that way independently. :thumbup:


And lastly, know that we NUV you so much and just want you to be happy and we'll be here for you NO MATTER WHAT. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Only you can decide what's best Sarachka, you're gonna cry whatever happens, so I would cry towards at least changing things :shrug:
> 
> Fully agree with this!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, too... Poor Sarachaka lovey. I'm sorry OH is being a poofuckface. I'm sorry but I'm going to be royally blunt with you and tell you that if it were me (and Bethany :haha:) I'd be gone. I think I've told you this before, so I'll keep it brief - but my my ex before my DH was a drug addict. I always felt so insignificant in his life and he acted just as your OH does. I used to always say to him, "I don't understand you. We love so very differently." His idea of love was writing cheesy lovenotes (this was before texting) to make up for ignoring me for days and being on drug binges and not knowing who it was when I called, etc. He was an addict, and as such I was NEVER going to be enough to change him, cure him, help him, whatever. When I finally broke up with him (and let me tell you that was excruciatingly painful - I felt I'd never find someone such as him, because we did have our good times) he went on same crazy drug binges and landed in the hospital several times and finally went to rehab. He had hit rock bottom, then, and had to be in intensive inpatient rehab for a_ year and half_. But, he's amazing now and has a lovely girl and they have been together for years.
> 
> AND THE MORAL OF THE STORY: If I would have stayed with him when he was a sorry ass loser, he would have never changed because he didn't need to - I would always be there with a hug and a kiss. AND I would have lived my life in the shadow of an addict and never have been good enough to be #1 in his life. AND I would have never found my amazing DH that I have, now. I am so, so blessed to have him. :cloud9:
> 
> All in all, I think you need to do something to change the situation - but you need to do it for YOU, not for him. You need to break up with him because it's making YOU hurt. You need to move on so that YOU can heal and become a better more confident version of you. When I broke up with my ex, within a months time I felt liberated and amazing and free and strong and all woman power and shit and it was sooo nice to feel that way independently. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> And lastly, know that we NUV you so much and just want you to be happy and we'll be here for you NO MATTER WHAT. :hugs:Click to expand...

hun,i was in a very similiar situation :( it broke my heart to split up with him but it was the best for both of us. x
i was single for 4 years and never thort id love some like that again.and then i found true love and it feels totally different and altho dh does my head in we adore eachother and there is no emotional abuse that i ahd to put up with when i was with my ex


----------



## addie25

It's actually hard to b her n I'm trying not to get upset. I shud have had a little girl in 3 weeks n here's a little girl.. it just hurts.


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening ladies :wave:

Well, you did say you wanted my birth story....so here it is, warts and all. I warn you it's very long so you may :sleep: and I hope it makes some level of sense. I would hate to scare anyone with this so please do not read if you are a fragile preggy....it's only my experience anyway :flower:


Spoiler
Welcome to the world Cara Janie Thomson &#8211; 18 July 2011 :flower:

So, on the afternoon of the 17th July 2011 at 13 days past my official due date of the 4th July, I started feeling something happening although I was rather sceptical and reluctant to accept that this might finally be IT after such a long wait. As I was booked in the following day for induction, I was seriously hoping that this was real and my body was going to do what it should naturally. This was all I wanted.

Late afternoon and I had mild/moderate period type pains, which were sporadic but noticeable. This continued over the course of the afternoon and up to dinnertime at which point hubby and me started to time them, as they seemed to be getting more regular. Hubby continued as normal at my request as I thought that even if this was for real, it was very early stages and we could have a very long road ahead of us. So he prepared our evening meal which I ate as I emailed, chatted on the phone and contracted! This gives an indication of how strong the pains were at this point. The pains were coming every 4 minutes and lasting approximately 50 seconds each. On the very good advice of some very good friends (you know who you are :winkwink:) I phoned the labour ward. I spoke to a very nice midwife who advised me that she believed I was in the very early stages of labour as my pain was very manageable and so I should stay at home. Only when I felt the pain was unmanageable, or my waters broke or if there was cause for concern should I get back in touch and arrange to go in. I was happy to accept this although poor hubby was like a rabbit in the headlights :shock: 

I decided to go and prepare myself in case things did happen quickly, so a shower and bags in the car etc was in order. I had a lovely shower, got changed into some fresh clothes and as I was standing brushing my teeth my waters broke!:shock: This is less than an hour after I&#8217;ve spoken to the labour ward. I called to hubby to tell him what had happened and that I would need to phone the ward as soon as I got showered/changed again, however, as I started to do this, I noticed my waters were not right. I instantly knew they were full of meconium. I felt sick to my stomach to discover this. As calmly as I could I washed and changed and went downstairs to phone the labour ward again. I explained to hubby that he shouldn&#8217;t panic but that we would likely need to go straight to the hospital due to the meconium. He tried to look calm bless him :hugs: I tried to contact the labour ward again numerous times over the next 10 minutes for it to be continually engaged!:telephone: We decided to get in the car and make our way there and I would continue to phone as we drove. My pain had almost instantly intensified once my waters broke but was still manageable with breathing. As we arrived at the hospital (it&#8217;s only a 5-10 minute journey) I managed to get through to the labour ward who advised to come straight in &#8211; I bet they were surprised to have me at the buzzer about 60 seconds later! :haha: 

At around 8.30pm I was shown to a room that I literally would have struggled to swing a kitty in but hey.....whatever :shrug: I got myself changed into what was supposed to be my labour outfit (big baggy T) as more of my waters kept coming away. Hubby had cleverly put a pad down on the carseat&#8230;..just as well :thumbup: Then a nursing assistant appeared and casually started to do my obs. I was getting extremely antsy at the lack of urgency that I imagined there should be under the circumstances and after a few minutes a midwife appeared. I asked if she was aware that there was meconium in my waters and she obviously wasn&#8217;t as once this was established, she immediately showed us to a larger suite and got things moving in terms of strapping me up to a monitor to see how baby was. Baby was fine with a good strong heartbeat and no signs of distress :thumbup: It was a massive relief to know this but clearly I was not calm as my BP was 160/98, which concerned the midwife, and me too as this was the highest it had ever been. Added to this was my swelling which although had been there throughout most of my pregnancy, was the most impressive it had been. Not just lower limb oedema now, my belly was showing signs of oedema, as were my arms, hands and face. The midwife went through all the usual pre-eclampsia questions that I&#8217;d been asked a million times, to which I said the only indicators I&#8217;d had were swelling and erratic BP. They tested my urine at this point and I saw the chart information said &#8220;protein +++&#8221; None of this or being told in no uncertain terms that we may need to prepare for eclampsia helped to bring the BP down :nope: I had three out of the four indicators of pre-eclampsia and they were very concerned. I was told that baby needed to come out as soon as possible and my body may not be doing things quickly enough under the circumstances :wacko:

At this point, the midwife had asked the anaesthetist to come along and discuss pain relief options with me as I told her that I ideally didn&#8217;t want an epidural unless I needed it. She told me I may have no option of this as the epidural is a very effective way of bringing down the BP and may end up being the only thing that would allow me to have a vaginal birth as a C-section would be likely if the BP issues continued together with the meconium. The anaesthetist left me to think it over. Meanwhile my contractions had really ramped up and were coming more quickly but breathing was still effective and due to the fact that my midwife now established I was only 1cm dilated I thought I&#8217;d persevere without any drugs. The midwife had other ideas. She said that the sooner I began to take pain relief (at this point she recommended pethedine) the better as it would relax me and hopefully decrease my BP. I agreed to a shot of pethedine. Can I just say, it didn&#8217;t touch the contractions in the slightest, it just made me snoozy between them and feel a bit sick. It did however bring the BP down a little which was good. Baby remained fine until this point. The pethedine shot made her sleepy too, so I had to try and lie on my side to help her heart rate pick up which was absolutely agony :cry:

The midwife now explained that she was going to put up a syntocin drip to speed up my contractions as we needed baby out asap and that I should be aware that if I wanted the epidural, I should say so as soon as possible because the drip would bring my contractions on very intensely. I said I was aware and would let her know. She also advised me that to use the entonox (gas and air) at this point would be useless, and to wait until I was around 5cm dilated which with the help of the drip would only be a few hours. 

It&#8217;s around 12.30am at this point and the drip went up. Over the next hour and a half I never could have imagined the intensity of pain I experienced. Just before 2am, my body began to push &#8211; nothing to do with me &#8211; just my body. Bearing in mind I&#8217;ve had only a shot of pethedine and am strapped up to monitors on a bed in completely the wrong position to help ease my pain this was mind blowing and I now truly understand pain on an animalistic level. I felt very sorry for hubby having to watch me like this - I imagined how I'd feel the other way round :nope: The midwife was very surprised when I told her I had to push and indeed was pushing but on closer inspection she declared with nothing less than absolute delight that I was pretty much fully dilated and ready to get this baby out!!! :happydance: She was literally elated at my progress and said it was very rare to be this fast. At this point she said &#8220;you will be holding your baby within 20 minutes!!&#8221; Through the pain and shock I heard this and said I could do another 20 minutes and didn&#8217;t need the epidural. I started with the gas and air although at this stage and intensity it didn&#8217;t help the pain but definitely helped me continue my breathing as I was losing it. I could literally feel the baby moving down with every contraction.

The midwife happily prepared for delivery&#8230;stirrups the lot! I quickly could tell something wasn&#8217;t right by the change in her mood. The baby was in the wrong position. She could feel baby&#8217;s ear when she examined me so the head was not coming down as it should. The anaesthetist appeared at this point to see how things were going and was pretty impressed by the vision that greeted him i.e. me about to deliver. He left again but my midwife had now asked the doctor to come in. It was clear that my 20 minute window was gone and I then waved the white flag and said I needed the epidural &#8211; I have never needed anything so much in my life. Very quickly, the anaesthetist was back (I affectionately refer to him as the other man I love :winkwink:) and the epidural was given to me. It was now around 3.30am and it took a whole 5 second internal evaluation by the doctor to determine that there was no way I could ever deliver the baby without help. No matter what, I would have had to have the epidural so now I had to sign the forms saying that I was willing to have the baby birthed in theatre with, at best, assistance or very likely C-section. They hoped to move the baby with ventouse/forceps but told me that it may not work.

I now have no pain and no feeling whatsoever in the bottom half of my body and am wheeled into theatre. I can&#8217;t see too much and thankfully hubby is brought in and placed at my head. Despite having no feeling the doctor explained that I still needed to push on my contractions. At this point, I had a cheering squad type theatre team who all did their best to encourage me pushing when I was told to. It was like the horror version of Glee! :haha: Surreal doesn&#8217;t even cover it! I had an episiotomy and the doctor told me she had positioned the forceps and to push as hard as I could. I really did..or I think I did. The doctor then told me on the next push my baby would be born. Talk about music to my ears :cloud9: I duly did as I was told, was dragged down the bed by the sheer force of the pulling and then the baby was out. A-MAZE-ING! :yipee: :cloud9: Cara arrived at 5am weighing 8lb 1oz, cried instantly and was pinker than I&#8217;ve ever seen a newborn :cloud9: The midwife holding Cara told hubby to tell me the sex of &#8220;Li&#8217;I Yellow&#8221; and he had a weird confused look on his face because he couldn&#8217;t see a pee pee :rofl:..it seems I had brainwashed him into thinking it was a boy. When he told me it was a girl I said &#8220;are you sure?&#8221; :blush: Hubby was in seventh heaven. It was my complete privilege to see my hubby moved to tears when his daughter was born. I do not think he has ever known such happiness and I will remember the look on his face forever more :cloud9:

My placenta was then delivered using the injection and I was &#8220;repaired&#8221; although suffered a haemorrhage and my BP ironically now had plummeted big time. This meant I only got to hold Cara for a few minutes before handing her over to hubby. He got to take her back to the ward to wait for me while I was taken to recovery for observation. 

So that&#8217;s how it went for me. Every aspect of how I wanted my birth experience to go was turned completely on its head and I got the exact opposite of everything I wanted however none of it matters because she&#8217;s here, she&#8217;s perfect and we couldn&#8217;t have imagined love like this until now. I now realise that what I/we wanted really wasn&#8217;t that important. We are so lucky.

:wohoo: :cloud9: :wohoo: :cloud9: :wohoo: :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit - thank you for such an amazing acount of cara's journey into the world
Xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow :shock: maybe i shouldnt have read that :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> wow :shock: maybe i shouldnt have read that :wacko:

Oh no Clare - sorry.....I really hate the thought of scaring you. It's just my story...I'm sure yours will be much more straight forward :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

So lovely kit!!


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Kit youve made me cry :cry: im sorry for the pain you went through and the not doing it the way you wanted, but the love that is written in that story removes all the pain, i am sooo proud of you! and i dont know how you went without gas and air for so long lol! you are right your daughter is beautiful amazingly beautiful, and i wish you all the love and best and youre going to love being a mummy :) and BIlly a daddy too :)


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks my lovely turtles :hugs:

I wanted it to be an accurate account but not terrify anyone. I'd do it all again right now for Cara :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww, Kit!!!!!!!! :cry: My eyes leaketh to the extreme!! :cry:

What a story. I'm so glad that despite the little bumps in the road, you and Cara were just fine in the end. :hugs:

You are such an inspiration and I can't wait to experience this mother-child love :cloud9:

Thank you, Dear Sweet Kit, for sharing your story with us!! :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Wow Kit! What an incredible account of Cara's arrival. What is so lovely is that nothing was unnecessary so there can be no regrets. It sounds like you were an absolute star. Well done!

I must go to bed dear turts
night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> wow :shock: maybe i shouldnt have read that :wacko:
> 
> Oh no Clare - sorry.....I really hate the thought of scaring you. It's just my story...I'm sure yours will be much more straight forward :thumbup:Click to expand...

its ok iv been to hell and back to be where i am so if it means the worst labour in world itll all be worth it :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hi Summer :hi: i see ya lurking lol :fool:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry ladies got kidnapped by my mum to help with her new horse. When I uploaded I went into advanced mode and clicked on the attach button and then change tabs to the attachment page and navigate through your files to where the image is saved my camera files were in media card -blackberry- camera and then clicked upload came back to page where I was typing and clicked attach

This is shadow 

Lovely birth story kit x


----------



## mummyApril

where is Hayley, very quiet...having a baby???


----------



## mummyApril

Testing......
 



Attached Files:







IMG00967-20110721-1502.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

ha i uploaded the lazing cat straight from my lurkberry!!!!!!! thanks ginge :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls. 

Night girls off to :sleep: I think 

Kit :cloud9: it's true that in the end as long as baby is healthy it doesn't really matter. Thanks for sharing :hugs: hope you and Cara get in the swing of this night time banter :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Kit thank you so much for sharing I am so proud of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie i see you, youre up late you ok?


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> crunchie i see you, youre up late you ok?

HIII TURTLES!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Glad I could help you fathom how to post from lurkberry :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

Another sick day for me. I think I'm having a breakdown. Will go to my doctors later on


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Another sick day for me. I think I'm having a breakdown. Will go to my doctors later on

Hey Hun , will be thinking of you today and hope the docs can help x


----------



## firstbaby25

I hope the docs do have something good to say :hugs: I think they will affirm your thoughts to be honest... I hope work don't take it too bad GL god speed! Big :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: hope drs can help xx

Im off to work again! 25 more work days left :fool:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hugs: hope drs can help xx
> 
> Im off to work again! 25 more work days left :fool:

14 working days left !!!! Scary


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm gonna be soooo jealous soon!! All these mat leave turtles ruining my days!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies... Hospital soon :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning chickens, THICK FOG HERE! 

I'm going for a walk into town to get weesticks but only for you guys, I know I'm not preggo or I wouldn't be doing all the naughty 2ww no-nos :haha: Like boozing and saunas and lots of bouncy sport! But it will be a nice walk in the fog, I'll feel like a pirate of ye olden days, setting off in the sea mist to yonder village along the blowy cliff. 

And then a very pirate like hammam when I get back to warm up :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

look what lives on mums table I brought him back from bulgaria in 2003 x


----------



## mummyApril

Good luck today ginge!


----------



## mummyApril

sooooo good morning everyone :) not sure what to do today, were most likely going to go here https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=thorndon+country+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbnid=ODJqvhqecc443M:&imgrefurl=https://www.excitingdaysout.com/day-out/old-macdonalds-farm-park.aspx&docid=bB0s5l6cHRACdM&w=180&h=135&ei=Qi0tTvvGD8SLhQftqsGqCw&zoom=1 for a picnic and a nice walk, and to see my nan


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's fallen asleep on me :shrug: She's got her wellies on for paddling in the creeks and everything, oh well. I'm sitting at a cafe on a very foggy beach, but it's warm so cool for swimming. Dh is running with a group today :aww: He might make friends :friends:

Right, catch up time, I briefly saw that Ginge has lurkberry picture posting info, and that Kit was on...

Goody goody. My battery is nearly flat though :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

have you not got a charger B?


----------



## HollyMonkey

No way! Chemist opens at 2pm Monday :doh:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

My baby is a whole week old today!!!! That is the fastest week of my life! Night times are getting better - no screamy screamy last night :thumbup: Me and OH and Cara are going to go out for some lunch today...I feel quite brave :bodyb:

Anyway..I'm going to catch up :happydance:

Happy Mondays all :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well in all honesty what a useless appointment that was told me I need to lose weight which I have tried to do myself and am exactly the same weight as I was 6 months ago and she is referring me to a detician going to have a hsg to check my tubes aren't blocked and haven't been given medication or anything so another 6 months of pointless trying. Lovely.


----------



## mummyApril

Kitit surely cant be a week already! blimey! have a lovely day :)


----------



## mummyApril

ginge im sorry they didnt give much help to you :/


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> April big hugs :hug:
> 
> The chest of drawers we got for LO is so shite, the drawers all slip off their runners, I swear at it daily. It's nice to be on holiday to get away from her chest of drawers for a bit :haha:

I have drawers like this in my bedroom( mine of cause:growlmad:)



x-ginge-x said:


> Woohoo I uploaded that straight from my blackberry :smug: I'm so pleased hehe

Im going to try this Ginge thanks:hugs:

Good luck at your app today:thumbup:



mummyApril said:


> is anyone elses b n b looking naked with a white background and just blue writing?

Yes for the last week or so:shrug:

Jaynie- i see now why you have'nt posted a piccy :dohh:

April-thankyou for noticing i was missing:hugs:and sorry about your uncle too:kiss:

Sarah-im so cross with your OH he does need a serious wakeup call like i gave Lee:thumbup:
I hope you will get it all into perspective soon darling i do worry about you so so much:hugs::kiss:

Kit- thanks for sharing your birth story it was lovely of you and in the end all very much worth every little detail:hugs:has mummydom treating you so far?And daddydom foe Mr billy Kit:thumbup:

Hello everybody else:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls.
> 
> Night girls off to :sleep: I think
> 
> Kit :cloud9: it's true that in the end as long as baby is healthy it doesn't really matter. Thanks for sharing :hugs: hope you and Cara get in the swing of this night time banter :hugs:

Hiya Jaynie :hugs:

Thanks for your lovely comment. I haven't spoken to you properly in ages - I see things are a bit uneven with Adam at the mo'. Hope you're doing ok...and "we'll see" is not a bad attitude for you to have and for Adam to know. You deserve the best from him - accept nothing less :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Another sick day for me. I think I'm having a breakdown. Will go to my doctors later on

:hug:

Hang in there doll...only you can break this cycle m'love. We're all here, let us know how you are and how it goes at the docs :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: hope drs can help xx
> 
> Im off to work again! 25 more work days left :fool:
> 
> 14 working days left !!!! ScaryClick to expand...

:wohoo:

You is gonna LOVE IT!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning chickens, THICK FOG HERE!
> 
> I'm going for a walk into town to get weesticks but only for you guys, I know I'm not preggo or I wouldn't be doing all the naughty 2ww no-nos :haha: Like boozing and saunas and lots of bouncy sport! But it will be a nice walk in the fog, I'll feel like a pirate of ye olden days, setting off in the sea mist to yonder village along the blowy cliff.
> 
> And then a very pirate like hammam when I get back to warm up :haha:

Good morning my little holiday Munkie...

Good times had by all the Dian Flons I see :thumbup: I am obviously very behind but didn't you take wee sticks with you? I'm confused by the "searching for weestick" posts I've stumbled across :shrug:

Have another great day m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well in all honesty what a useless appointment that was told me I need to lose weight which I have tried to do myself and am exactly the same weight as I was 6 months ago and she is referring me to a detician going to have a hsg to check my tubes aren't blocked and haven't been given medication or anything so another 6 months of pointless trying. Lovely.

Oh poofucks :growlmad: although have you had your tubes checked before now? I suppose it's not completely useless if that's something that hasn't been done yet. Try not to lose heart although you must be getting frustrated beyond belief after all the waiting :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kitit surely cant be a week already! blimey! have a lovely day :)

Thanks m'love - you too :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Well in all honesty what a useless appointment that was told me I need to lose weight which I have tried to do myself and am exactly the same weight as I was 6 months ago and she is referring me to a detician going to have a hsg to check my tubes aren't blocked and haven't been given medication or anything so another 6 months of pointless trying. Lovely.

Sorry Ginge:hugs:sometimes these drs are useless lovely:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Hayls :wave:

Mummydom and Daddydom is a lovely place to be :cloud9: Billy is completely besotted, as am I and he went out for a few hours yesterday and spent the whole time thinking about Cara :awww: She's like an addiction.

So how are you? Really getting close for you now....I'm excited for the next turtlet and cannot wait to be part of the cheering squad this time round :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Still haven't caught up, poofuck signal today, must be the fog!

DH didn't much like his organised run this morning, the running coach was none other than the guy who was full on flirting with me the other night :rofl: poor dh, he's meeting me in a mo for lunch at the port, I'll give him a big kiss to console him! :kiss: No running for me now, that's for sure, he wouldn't allow it :haha: bless


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Still haven't caught up, poofuck signal today, must be the fog!
> 
> DH didn't much like his organised run this morning, the running coach was none other than the guy who was full on flirting with me the other night :rofl: poor dh, he's meeting me in a mo for lunch at the port, I'll give him a big kiss to console him! :kiss: No running for me now, that's for sure, he wouldn't allow it :haha: bless

:haha: Poor DH indeed - but how amusing for you :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Amazing Kit!

Sounds like my story! All my breathing and granola stuff went out the window too, once Holly put her hands on her head :haha:

Thanks so much, will be reading it again when I have more battery.

Still waiting for dh, holly has eaten all the aperitif biscuits and saucisson and drunk a whole apple juice

Kit I really missed Holly the first night I returned to my swimming club, just an hour away from her and my head was full of images of her the whole swim!!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Hayls :wave:
> 
> Mummydom and Daddydom is a lovely place to be :cloud9: Billy is completely besotted, as am I and he went out for a few hours yesterday and spent the whole time thinking about Cara :awww: She's like an addiction.
> 
> So how are you? Really getting close for you now....I'm excited for the next turtlet and cannot wait to be part of the cheering squad this time round :happydance:

Awww i bet you are bothtotally besotted with your bundle:cloud9:

Cant wait now i know i will more than likely go over so im hoping sometime in the next 20 days lol!!

My feet are massive today from trudging around blackpool yesterday:dohh:

And Nate has been quieter than usual today:shrug:
Also TMI but i have increased CM today eurghhhh oh and back ache and period type aching pains on and off:shrug:

Have a lovely day out:hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> Still haven't caught up, poofuck signal today, must be the fog!
> 
> DH didn't much like his organised run this morning, the running coach was none other than the guy who was full on flirting with me the other night :rofl: poor dh, he's meeting me in a mo for lunch at the port, I'll give him a big kiss to console him! :kiss: No running for me now, that's for sure, he wouldn't allow it :haha: bless

:haha:i love how jel your OH is:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

All my work systems down and I have cleaned my office and now I 
Bored


----------



## addie25

HI KIT YAY ONE WEEK OLD TODAY I THINK WE NEED A ONE WEEK OLD PICTURE!!!!!

SARAH Im sorry you feel sick! Hopefully the doctor can give you something.

B BLIMEY 2 pm thats way 2 far away you need to break and wee!!!!

As for me I again drove 30 min to my doctors for a 2 min blood test so frustrating. Hopefully they call me and say I can start the birth control to bring on next period and then do the transfer in September!

Yesterdays party was ok. I went and took a drink that had alcohol in it and my aunt was like "on no that has alcohol in it ill make you one without it" I said "ALCOHOL WOULD BE GREAT THANKS!!!" They just assume I am pregnant. And my MIL suggested I work in a grocery store that her friend owns??? Did she loose her mind??? I have a college degree and am choosing not to work rt now. If I wanted to work I would work as a teacher but my husband and I decided together that I would not work till I got pregnant then if I wanted to do something small on the side like tutor or nanny we would talk then. Its like she thinks she is part of our marriage. I was truly offended by her suggestion.


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Hayls :wave:
> 
> Mummydom and Daddydom is a lovely place to be :cloud9: Billy is completely besotted, as am I and he went out for a few hours yesterday and spent the whole time thinking about Cara :awww: She's like an addiction.
> 
> So how are you? Really getting close for you now....I'm excited for the next turtlet and cannot wait to be part of the cheering squad this time round :happydance:
> 
> Awww i bet you are bothtotally besotted with your bundle:cloud9:
> 
> Cant wait now i know i will more than likely go over so im hoping sometime in the next 20 days lol!!
> 
> My feet are massive today from trudging around blackpool yesterday:dohh:
> 
> And Nate has been quieter than usual today:shrug:
> Also TMI but i have increased CM today eurghhhh oh and back ache and period type aching pains on and off:shrug:
> 
> Have a lovely day out:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Still haven't caught up, poofuck signal today, must be the fog!
> 
> DH didn't much like his organised run this morning, the running coach was none other than the guy who was full on flirting with me the other night :rofl: poor dh, he's meeting me in a mo for lunch at the port, I'll give him a big kiss to console him! :kiss: No running for me now, that's for sure, he wouldn't allow it :haha: blessClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:i love how jel your OH is:haha:Click to expand...

A quiet baby today. He is letting his mommy rest. Did he move around at all?


----------



## addie25

Ok erased my big post since our new turtle friend has joined. :)


----------



## Sarachka

If lurkers like Khteehoowhatsit continue to freak us out, we can always move permanently to the inner sanctum


----------



## Sarachka

No doctors appointments available today god damn it. Now what am I supposed to tell work. I dunno if I should go in tomorrow or not. I can hardly remember the weekend, I'd taken so many pills.

STILL no aunt flo, but I peed on a superdrug which was BFN so god knows where she is, maybe it's the stress??


----------



## Sarachka

I made some Cara and Lyra sigs, but feel free to request something different.

Those of you who are expecting and know the names, feel free to request something.

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cara1.gif
direct link: https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cara1.gif


https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/lyra.gif
Direct Link: https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/lyra.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi all! :hi: hadn't had a chance to read back yet. U ok there Sarah? what have it missed? :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Sarah how amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Hayls :wave:
> 
> Mummydom and Daddydom is a lovely place to be :cloud9: Billy is completely besotted, as am I and he went out for a few hours yesterday and spent the whole time thinking about Cara :awww: She's like an addiction.
> 
> So how are you? Really getting close for you now....I'm excited for the next turtlet and cannot wait to be part of the cheering squad this time round :happydance:
> 
> Awww i bet you are bothtotally besotted with your bundle:cloud9:
> 
> Cant wait now i know i will more than likely go over so im hoping sometime in the next 20 days lol!!
> 
> My feet are massive today from trudging around blackpool yesterday:dohh:
> 
> And Nate has been quieter than usual today:shrug:
> Also TMI but i have increased CM today eurghhhh oh and back ache and period type aching pains on and off:shrug:
> 
> Have a lovely day out:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Still haven't caught up, poofuck signal today, must be the fog!
> 
> DH didn't much like his organised run this morning, the running coach was none other than the guy who was full on flirting with me the other night :rofl: poor dh, he's meeting me in a mo for lunch at the port, I'll give him a big kiss to console him! :kiss: No running for me now, that's for sure, he wouldn't allow it :haha: blessClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:i love how jel your OH is:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A quiet baby today. He is letting his mommy rest. Did he move around at all?Click to expand...

Hi Addie i added you on face book:thumbup:

Oh yeah Nate has moved just not as much he is usually super active but still had more than 10 movements:thumbup:he has hiccups now:haha:

I hope you get to start your BC and treatment again in Sep :hugs:we need our 1st ivf turtle bebes:thumbup:

Tell MIL & anyone else to "SOD OFF" and leave you and OH to make your own choices and decisions:winkwink:

Hope you have a good day:thumbup:

Sezi those siggys are fab:thumbup:

I will have one for Nate please hopefully the 1st boy turtle baby!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Im going to try and upload my bump and kitchen pictures from the lurkberry on Ginges instructions now!! I probably wont manage though lol!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey Newb's
Sezi
Emandi


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello! :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:flasher:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I think you need action not pills :hugs: Hope you've had a chance for a big think through today. Great siggys by the way :thumbup: 
:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kitty someone broke into our caravan and stole nothing but my weesticks :haha:

Or I left them at home but I think not!!! Weestick robbers are more likely :ninja:

BUT I GOT SOME THIS AFTERNOON- BFN!

I sometimes say to others that a bfn at 9dpo, with no symptoms, may just be early, but I'm generally being polite when I say that since really at 9dpo hcg should be around 15-20 miu so would easily make a squinter. Trin just got her O day wrong, confirmed by scan :rofl:

April I do have a charger but I was out walking and beaching! Back home and plugged in now :thumbup:

I'm going to learn how to go deep sea diving this evening, in a swimming pool :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh and I bought matching Hilda and Howard yellow rainproofs at a nautical fair today.:smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit that's great that Cara had a calm night last night. They say girl babies sleep their nights sooner than boys :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Holly entered a colouring competition and lost :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't upload pics :cry: :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And everyone hates me and is waiting until I go deep sea diving in the pool before coming online :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Meanies :sulk: Got to go and do Hollinka's nom nom now. Not that any of you care and you're all hoping they forget to put oxygen in my can at diving :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And that they tie lead weights to my feet :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

Poor munkie no friends !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I'm really worried m gift hasn't arrived yet?!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> And that they tie lead weights to my feet :cry:

You are a mean ham eater .... This is what happens with naughty ham munkies


----------



## new mummy2010

I LOVE YOU MONKEY XXXX

Dont drooooownnn at diving 

Boohoo Holly you will be a budding artist like mummy im sure when you is a ickle bit bigger!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

sezi when did you send it? Have you decided where to go on your break yet lover?


----------



## new mummy2010

Right ladies maybe tmi but anyway what do you lot care...?! I have for the last half hour or so had a constant feeling im going to pee but dont need a pee and funny bubbly sensations in the fufu area and tugging and pulling feelings ? Anyone clarify please?? Baby engaging more? or waters moving down or normal or what ?? I want him out now lol i have no patience and hate waiting .......


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh and i cant even get the lurker on bnb today keeps saying NO to me stoopid phone so you will all have to wait for my photo's


----------



## new mummy2010

No i have no friends either munkie nobody nuv's us!!!


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Right ladies maybe tmi but anyway what do you lot care...?! I have for the last half hour or so had a constant feeling im going to pee but dont need a pee and funny bubbly sensations in the fufu area and tugging and pulling feelings ? Anyone clarify please?? Baby engaging more? or waters moving down or normal or what ?? I want him out now lol i have no patience and hate waiting .......

Sounds like someone is getting ready to meet his turtle Aunts. :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Is that what you think it is Mollz?


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> My baby is a whole week old today!!!! That is the fastest week of my life! Night times are getting better - no screamy screamy last night :thumbup: Me and OH and Cara are going to go out for some lunch today...I feel quite brave :bodyb:
> 
> Anyway..I'm going to catch up :happydance:
> 
> Happy Mondays all :thumbup::hugs:

Ooh I hope it went well. The first trip out is always scary...you pack everything including the kitchen sink and when you get out discover that you've left something obvious like nappies :dohh: Brave woman! How long is DH on leave for?


----------



## new mummy2010

quiet tonight


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello Trin how has your day been?


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> KMTEEHOO if you are going to read can you please post something. This is not a regular thread where we just chat about pregnancy this is much more personal than that on the turtle thread so not so sure why you read and don't join? Why don't you share something about yourself like how old u r or how many months pregnant u are (I thought I saw someone said you were pregnant??)

I think we should leave Kmteehoo alone :shrug: I quite like that she admires (or obsessively loathes) us from afar


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Right ladies maybe tmi but anyway what do you lot care...?! I have for the last half hour or so had a constant feeling im going to pee but dont need a pee and funny bubbly sensations in the fufu area and tugging and pulling feelings ? Anyone clarify please?? Baby engaging more? or waters moving down or normal or what ?? I want him out now lol i have no patience and hate waiting .......

Bladder infection??


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello Trin how has your day been?

Insanely stupidly hectic. Feel like dinner is going to make a reappearance :sick: which means I would have kept down a slice of toast and avo all day :nope:

And It has been CCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!! :cold: About 17 today and colder tomorrow. There has been snow across the country :shock: Not here in Durban obviously - too close to the warm current


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wooooooooaaaaaahhhhhh! :cry: :cry: :cry: 

DIVING WAS CANCELLED!

But I can do the initiation course on Thursday, just before the sea diving on Friday, so all is not lost. I had a hammam and put a conditioning masque on my hair instead :thumbup:

TRIN I FORGOT NAPPIES THE OTHER DAY ON THE BEACH! I had to go round until I found a mum with a kid LO's age and ask if I could buy/have one of hers :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Hayley for being my friend :friends: I do seem to remember having those sensations you describe but I just put it down to having a great enormous human inside me :haha: I don't think it was linked to labour for me but you never know!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> KMTEEHOO if you are going to read can you please post something. This is not a regular thread where we just chat about pregnancy this is much more personal than that on the turtle thread so not so sure why you read and don't join? Why don't you share something about yourself like how old u r or how many months pregnant u are (I thought I saw someone said you were pregnant??)
> 
> I think we should leave Kmteehoo alone :shrug: I quite like that she admires (or obsessively loathes) us from afarClick to expand...

It freaks me out a bit got to admit because this is not a normal thread. She is reading our personal business and not saying a word :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm undecided on the kmteehoo issue. I like that we interest her/him but also I see why it pisses some of us off... I like to think she's reading it ALL and that she's not in real time but that's probably me being really naive.

Thanks kit I'm sad because I love him with all of my heart. And it will break without him and my problems are nothing on the scale of sezi's but they are there and I'm tired of wiping Adam's arse for him. I think he's inconsiderate and can go in a mood everyday of the week. Plus loads of other disrespectful things. Guess I guess all the time what I mean to him because he doesn't act like I do or even as if he gives a hoot.
I'm so glad you are enjoying Cara and that she is settling more, indeed it's exciting when turtles pop! You'll love it :) I think you & Billy and cara are perfect :cloud9:

B sounds lovely all of it. Spare me these jealousy posts I get to battle with full time work for the first time since 2009 :haha:

Hayles thanks! I didn't wanna upset ya I'll post when others get theirs. I hope if that's what you want I hope Nate's on his way :happydance:

:hi: molls :hugs:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm undecided on the kmteehoo issue. I like that we interest her/him but also I see why it pisses some of us off... I like to think she's reading it ALL and that she's not in real time but that's probably me being really naive.
> 
> Thanks kit I'm sad because I love him with all of my heart. And it will break without him and my problems are nothing on the scale of sezi's but they are there and I'm tired of wiping Adam's arse for him. I think he's inconsiderate and can go in a mood everyday of the week. Plus loads of other disrespectful things. Guess I guess all the time what I mean to him because he doesn't act like I do or even as if he gives a hoot.
> I'm so glad you are enjoying Cara and that she is settling more, indeed it's exciting when turtles pop! You'll love it :) I think you & Billy and cara are perfect :cloud9:
> 
> B sounds lovely all of it. Spare me these jealousy posts I get to battle with full time work for the first time since 2009 :haha:
> 
> Hayles thanks! I didn't wanna upset ya I'll post when others get theirs. I hope if that's what you want I hope Nate's on his way :happydance:
> 
> :hi: molls :hugs:

I agree I thought she was reading it all as well but she didn't respond to anyones messages the silence is really odd. Doesn't freak me out to the point where I wont post anything but the silence is very odd.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin you mention Kit's first outing- I felt so proud pushing my pram around for the first time with my little pink bundle :cloud9: I was sure everyone was admiring Holly, so now I make a point of cooing over other mum's bundles :haha:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm undecided on the kmteehoo issue. I like that we interest her/him but also I see why it pisses some of us off... I like to think she's reading it ALL and that she's not in real time but that's probably me being really naive.
> 
> Thanks kit I'm sad because I love him with all of my heart. And it will break without him and my problems are nothing on the scale of sezi's but they are there and I'm tired of wiping Adam's arse for him. I think he's inconsiderate and can go in a mood everyday of the week. Plus loads of other disrespectful things. Guess I guess all the time what I mean to him because he doesn't act like I do or even as if he gives a hoot.
> I'm so glad you are enjoying Cara and that she is settling more, indeed it's exciting when turtles pop! You'll love it :) I think you & Billy and cara are perfect :cloud9:
> 
> B sounds lovely all of it. Spare me these jealousy posts I get to battle with full time work for the first time since 2009 :haha:
> 
> Hayles thanks! I didn't wanna upset ya I'll post when others get theirs. I hope if that's what you want I hope Nate's on his way :happydance:
> 
> :hi: molls :hugs:

:hugs: you deserve to be loved in a way you are happy with!!!


----------



## addie25

YAYAYYAYAYA TRANSFER IS IN SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!! I START MY PILLS TODAY AND IT MAY INVOLVE A SERIOUS OF SHOTS BUT NOT THE BAD KIND. ILL FIND OUT MORE THE 16TH OF AUG! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Jaynie :hi: Don't worry petal, only 4 days left of my holiday and 5 months of my mummy leave so I'll be with you! Gotta make hay though :thumbup:

I have no worries either way with K2, she can be silent or join in, not fussed :shrug: Were I having a party at my house though and she stayed outside peering in through the window not wanting to come in I might draw the curtains :haha: But this is ultimately a virtual world, and she has her right to silence. I'm mainly astonished that she's never been roused to chip in, I'm such an opinionated bitch that I can't even have a catch up read without throwing in my cents worth. She must be very gentle natured :shrug:

To be honest I have more trouble with CRUNCHIE'S lurking. She lurks and lurks in silence and only posts if there's a chance of munkie slander :tease:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> YAYAYYAYAYA TRANSFER IS IN SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!! I START MY PILLS TODAY AND IT MAY INVOLVE A SERIOUS OF SHOTS BUT NOT THE BAD KIND. ILL FIND OUT MORE THE 16TH OF AUG! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hell yeah :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmmm spag bowl for dinner :munch:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> I made some Cara and Lyra sigs, but feel free to request something different.
> 
> Those of you who are expecting and know the names, feel free to request something.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cara1.gif
> direct link: https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cara1.gif
> 
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/lyra.gif
> Direct Link: https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/lyra.gif

omg i love it! need to think so something fast:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin you mention Kit's first outing- I felt so proud pushing my pram around for the first time with my little pink bundle :cloud9: I was sure everyone was admiring Holly, so now I make a point of cooing over other mum's bundles :haha:

My mom coos over EVERY baby she sees and it drives me nuts :wacko: I don't know why but it does. It doesn't bug me when people do it to my babies

My work husband has gotten 2 german shepherd puppies and he was at the beach yesterday with them and a couple turn around and drove back to have a good look at them. He was such a proud daddy


----------



## addie25

Yes they are amazing!!! I am so tired I need a nap but I have issues taking naps during the day. I do not want to miss out on my day by sleeping unless DH is napping with me then its ok :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> YAYAYYAYAYA TRANSFER IS IN SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!! I START MY PILLS TODAY AND IT MAY INVOLVE A SERIOUS OF SHOTS BUT NOT THE BAD KIND. ILL FIND OUT MORE THE 16TH OF AUG! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY!!!!


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> trin you mention kit's first outing- i felt so proud pushing my pram around for the first time with my little pink bundle :cloud9: I was sure everyone was admiring holly, so now i make a point of cooing over other mum's bundles :haha:
> 
> my mom coos over every baby she sees and it drives me nuts :wacko: I don't know why but it does. It doesn't bug me when people do it to my babies
> 
> my work husband has gotten 2 german shepherd puppies and he was at the beach yesterday with them and a couple turn around and drove back to have a good look at them. He was such a proud daddyClick to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwww I love dogs!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

September twins :dance:


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> september twins :dance:

Hopefully!! Oh ill take one I do not care I wont be sad if its not twins just give me a HEALTHY baby.. boy , girl whatever, or both if twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't do it to every baby Trin, just the :smug: looking new mums :haha:


----------



## addie25

B how many dpo are you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really am having ham for dinner tonigh! With boiled egg and taboule and tomato and cicumber


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> i really am having ham for dinner tonigh! With boiled egg and taboule and tomato and cicumber

yummmmy!!


----------



## firstbaby25

B I'm the same - I'm baffled by her silence but no offended by it :shrug:. I'm enjoying work to be honest :lol: you do make me a bit sick though! 

Addie - that's great news :yipee: so glad you don't have to actually wait! You so deserve it to happen for ya :) 

Adams practising tonight so I'm knitting and seeing my friend who's just split with her fella in about half an hour...


----------



## HollyMonkey

9 dpo addie!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> 9 dpo addie!

Well you took it at night I am not convinced you are out.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> B how many dpo are you?

9 dpo I believe. :) oh and I am so pleased that September you'll be ready!

Sorry I've been an awful poster... Lo was sick yesterday, vomming all over tje place and bnb is not presenting properly on my phone; it won't give me a text reply box. :growlmad: so, if I want to say anything I must quote a post. :dohh: 

I realized yesterday that I am always the one caring for the sick babies when my OH picked up Lo in the middle of her vomming on the floor to carry her to the loo. :dohh: :dohh: vom trail for about 15 feet. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B how many dpo are you?
> 
> 9 dpo I believe. :) oh and I am so pleased that September you'll be ready!
> 
> Sorry I've been an awful poster... Lo was sick yesterday, vomming all over tje place and bnb is not presenting properly on my phone; it won't give me a text reply box. :growlmad: so, if I want to say anything I must quote a post. :dohh:
> 
> I realized yesterday that I am always the one caring for the sick babies when my OH picked up Lo in the middle of her vomming on the floor to carry her to the loo. :dohh: :dohh: vom trail for about 15 feet. :dohh:Click to expand...

OH MY I do not deal well with puke :nope:

Thanks I am getting excited again. Still like 6 weeks away but much better than 12 weeks you know!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It always makes me laugh the way the time delay in posting makes for very random conversation- when you read consecutively through- Addie asks me what dpo I am, and I apparently reply with what I'm having for dinner :rofl: It's so random and makes me laugh!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> It always makes me laugh the way the time delay in posting makes for very random conversation- when you read consecutively through- Addie asks me what dpo I am, and I apparently reply with what I'm having for dinner :rofl: It's so random and makes me laugh!

AHAHAH Dinner it is 3pm?????? :shrug::shrug::haha::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B how many dpo are you?
> 
> 9 dpo I believe. :) oh and I am so pleased that September you'll be ready!
> 
> Sorry I've been an awful poster... Lo was sick yesterday, vomming all over tje place and bnb is not presenting properly on my phone; it won't give me a text reply box. :growlmad: so, if I want to say anything I must quote a post. :dohh:
> 
> I realized yesterday that I am always the one caring for the sick babies when my OH picked up Lo in the middle of her vomming on the floor to carry her to the loo. :dohh: :dohh: vom trail for about 15 feet. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY I do not deal well with puke :nope:
> 
> Thanks I am getting excited again. Still like 6 weeks away but much better than 12 weeks you know!Click to expand...

6 weeks! You'll be putting babies in and ill be pushing one out! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hah thats 2 funny!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh nooooo Addie I'm very Not Preggonatious :nope: Not even an ickle sausage of a symptom, and my wee was a lovely dark afternoon brew, and only a tosser bfn :shrug: There'd be a tiny whisper of a line by now, so I'm not straw clutching this month- I know my weesticks when I see them :sulk:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh nooooo Addie I'm very Not Preggonatious :nope: Not even an ickle sausage of a symptom, and my wee was a lovely dark afternoon brew, and only a tosser bfn :shrug: There'd be a tiny whisper of a line by now, so I'm not straw clutching this month- I know my weesticks when I see them :sulk:

Tosser bfn :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Well ya never know egg could have attached later 9dpo is early.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh nooooo Addie I'm very Not Preggonatious :nope: Not even an ickle sausage of a symptom, and my wee was a lovely dark afternoon brew, and only a tosser bfn :shrug: There'd be a tiny whisper of a line by now, so I'm not straw clutching this month- I know my weesticks when I see them :sulk:

I have your pressies....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Molly I hope your DD is better very soon :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh nooooo Addie I'm very Not Preggonatious :nope: Not even an ickle sausage of a symptom, and my wee was a lovely dark afternoon brew, and only a tosser bfn :shrug: There'd be a tiny whisper of a line by now, so I'm not straw clutching this month- I know my weesticks when I see them :sulk:
> 
> Tosser bfn :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Well ya never know egg could have attached later 9dpo is early.Click to expand...

My bfaintp was in Christmas day... 9 dpo.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh nooooo Addie I'm very Not Preggonatious :nope: Not even an ickle sausage of a symptom, and my wee was a lovely dark afternoon brew, and only a tosser bfn :shrug: There'd be a tiny whisper of a line by now, so I'm not straw clutching this month- I know my weesticks when I see them :sulk:
> 
> Tosser bfn :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Well ya never know egg could have attached later 9dpo is early.Click to expand...
> 
> My bfaintp was in Christmas day... 9 dpo.Click to expand...

What a lovely gift!! Well hopefully me I will get pregnant in september and in december get the Clear that babies are 100% healthy and that can be my Christmas gift!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for pressies!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> H Molly I hope your DD is better very soon :nope:

:wave: She seems right as rain now. I view the 1 day voms as the body's spring cleaning.... something is not right in the system, we shall purge everything and start over. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay for pressies!!!

One of the gifts reminds me of how described swimming there. You are going to riddle over that now aren't you? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh nooooo Addie I'm very Not Preggonatious :nope: Not even an ickle sausage of a symptom, and my wee was a lovely dark afternoon brew, and only a tosser bfn :shrug: There'd be a tiny whisper of a line by now, so I'm not straw clutching this month- I know my weesticks when I see them :sulk:
> 
> Tosser bfn :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Well ya never know egg could have attached later 9dpo is early.Click to expand...
> 
> My bfaintp was in Christmas day... 9 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> What a lovely gift!! Well hopefully me I will get pregnant in september and in december get the Clear that babies are 100% healthy and that can be my Christmas gift!!!Click to expand...

That will be a great gift!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep the first faint ones come up at 9dpo (if you're sure of O date) or a tad earlier if you're like me and test on 7 and 8 dpo too, but mine today was white as a sheet!If I felt pregnant or had symptoms I'd be more patient but I'm too much on top mega form :haha: Molly couldn't even have a hot shower without getting dizzy, I've had saunas hammams the lot!!


----------



## addie25

YAY DH wants to take a nap when he gets home!!!! I am so tired!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I did describe swimming as divine. I have to now divine what this divine gift is!!
A water diviner?


So glad she's better Molly, as you say a bit of biological spring cleaning!


----------



## addie25

I keep getting baby formula in the mail???? I do not get it. I hope they send this to me next time I am pregnant. Maybe my doctor put me on some list when I got pregnant and now that I am supposed to be 9 months I am getting all this stuff????


----------



## x-ginge-x

B ...check your post count :haha: and yeah i'm not very impressed on how the doctors were today......EVERYTHING here gets blamed on being overweight.....useless idiots, do they not realise that for someone with PCOS its 10x harder to lose 1lb.....they should read up more but i'll do as they say to stop them whining.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh is back from mini golf with the boys, time for nom noms :munch:

Goodnight all in case I don't get back on later :kiss:

XxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I did describe swimming as divine. I have to now divine what this divine gift is!!
> A water diviner?
> 
> 
> So glad she's better Molly, as you say a bit of biological spring cleaning!

:haha: A bit off the mark on your guessing, I'm going to have to send it off quick.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh shit not again :dohh: Thanks Ginge, I'll patch that one up later...don't tell anyone in the meantime, they'll never notice!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> B ...check your post count :haha: and yeah i'm not very impressed on how the doctors were today......EVERYTHING here gets blamed on being overweight.....useless idiots, do they not realise that for someone with PCOS its 10x harder to lose 1lb.....they should read up more but i'll do as they say to stop them whining.

Im sorry they upset you. My friend had that same chat today where he told her she was 2 thin. Do they expect us to be perfect!!


----------



## addie25

Where are all the turtles??? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## addie25

ATTENTION TURTLES On our secret page I put a section for favorite recipes. I put one of mine in. If you have time go on and write your favorite down so we can all try each others favorite dishes!!!


----------



## mummyApril

God today was hard, went over tomy nans to take her out, take her mind off of my uncle, nans 88 now with the onset of dementia, i went in and she looked sooo tired! we sat and talked she cried but its the worse thing hearing her saying 'it should be me' my nana brought me up as a daughter so shes like my mum and to hear that breaks my heart, its very hard to convince nan to come out but managed it when i showed her all the picnic food i had bought she couldnt say no, which was good, because while we were out, her mind was off of my uncle (in a way) but mainly because my dad took us this major long up hill route haha, theres me and my nan walking like snails and laughing about it, Jay was holding nans hand the whole time bless him! but the sun was shining and we sat by a lake and then ate loads, was very hard leaving her today though, just before i left she was just constantly finding things to do around the house/garden, lots of tears from her and toward the end of the night she kept reminding me about my uncle, forgetting i knew, its so sad to see her so tired, i really hope it doesnt affect her.
i am just looking up flights for her and my dad to go over to Canada and see my uncle, hes only a few weeks to a few months, sorry for this being major long, but i dont want to talk about it out loud, its too hard.

hope youre all ok xx


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> God today was hard, went over tomy nans to take her out, take her mind off of my uncle, nans 88 now with the onset of dementia, i went in and she looked sooo tired! we sat and talked she cried but its the worse thing hearing her saying 'it should be me' my nana brought me up as a daughter so shes like my mum and to hear that breaks my heart, its very hard to convince nan to come out but managed it when i showed her all the picnic food i had bought she couldnt say no, which was good, because while we were out, her mind was off of my uncle (in a way) but mainly because my dad took us this major long up hill route haha, theres me and my nan walking like snails and laughing about it, Jay was holding nans hand the whole time bless him! but the sun was shining and we sat by a lake and then ate loads, was very hard leaving her today though, just before i left she was just constantly finding things to do around the house/garden, lots of tears from her and toward the end of the night she kept reminding me about my uncle, forgetting i knew, its so sad to see her so tired, i really hope it doesnt affect her.
> i am just looking up flights for her and my dad to go over to Canada and see my uncle, hes only a few weeks to a few months, sorry for this being major long, but i dont want to talk about it out loud, its too hard.
> 
> hope youre all ok xx

It is not 2 long u talk as much as you want about it. It must be so hard and we are all here for you. Its nice you took her out it is best for her not to be sitting around thinking about it.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> God today was hard, went over tomy nans to take her out, take her mind off of my uncle, nans 88 now with the onset of dementia, i went in and she looked sooo tired! we sat and talked she cried but its the worse thing hearing her saying 'it should be me' my nana brought me up as a daughter so shes like my mum and to hear that breaks my heart, its very hard to convince nan to come out but managed it when i showed her all the picnic food i had bought she couldnt say no, which was good, because while we were out, her mind was off of my uncle (in a way) but mainly because my dad took us this major long up hill route haha, theres me and my nan walking like snails and laughing about it, Jay was holding nans hand the whole time bless him! but the sun was shining and we sat by a lake and then ate loads, was very hard leaving her today though, just before i left she was just constantly finding things to do around the house/garden, lots of tears from her and toward the end of the night she kept reminding me about my uncle, forgetting i knew, its so sad to see her so tired, i really hope it doesnt affect her.
> i am just looking up flights for her and my dad to go over to Canada and see my uncle, hes only a few weeks to a few months, sorry for this being major long, but i dont want to talk about it out loud, its too hard.
> 
> hope youre all ok xx
> 
> It is not 2 long u talk as much as you want about it. It must be so hard and we are all here for you. Its nice you took her out it is best for her not to be sitting around thinking about it.Click to expand...

thankyou :hugs: i just hope the walking will make her sleep, so she can just escape for a while x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> God today was hard, went over tomy nans to take her out, take her mind off of my uncle, nans 88 now with the onset of dementia, i went in and she looked sooo tired! we sat and talked she cried but its the worse thing hearing her saying 'it should be me' my nana brought me up as a daughter so shes like my mum and to hear that breaks my heart, its very hard to convince nan to come out but managed it when i showed her all the picnic food i had bought she couldnt say no, which was good, because while we were out, her mind was off of my uncle (in a way) but mainly because my dad took us this major long up hill route haha, theres me and my nan walking like snails and laughing about it, Jay was holding nans hand the whole time bless him! but the sun was shining and we sat by a lake and then ate loads, was very hard leaving her today though, just before i left she was just constantly finding things to do around the house/garden, lots of tears from her and toward the end of the night she kept reminding me about my uncle, forgetting i knew, its so sad to see her so tired, i really hope it doesnt affect her.
> i am just looking up flights for her and my dad to go over to Canada and see my uncle, hes only a few weeks to a few months, sorry for this being major long, but i dont want to talk about it out loud, its too hard.
> 
> hope youre all ok xx
> 
> It is not 2 long u talk as much as you want about it. It must be so hard and we are all here for you. Its nice you took her out it is best for her not to be sitting around thinking about it.Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou :hugs: i just hope the walking will make her sleep, so she can just escape for a while xClick to expand...

I am sure it will and she will sleep well :hugs:


----------



## poas

Goodness that took me a long time to catch up!!!And now my eyes are too tired to continue looking at the screen!!!! 
So....briefly-I am happy for all happy turtles, and sad for all sad turtles!
Gnite xx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit I'm really worried m gift hasn't arrived yet?!!!

So sorry Sezi - I had hoped it would show today but :nope:

If you have the receipt then you can chase it up - also did you put your address on the back?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> My baby is a whole week old today!!!! That is the fastest week of my life! Night times are getting better - no screamy screamy last night :thumbup: Me and OH and Cara are going to go out for some lunch today...I feel quite brave :bodyb:
> 
> Anyway..I'm going to catch up :happydance:
> 
> Happy Mondays all :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Ooh I hope it went well. The first trip out is always scary...you pack everything including the kitchen sink and when you get out discover that you've left something obvious like nappies :dohh: Brave woman! How long is DH on leave for?Click to expand...

Thanks Trin - it went really well because Cara slept the whole time. Unfortunately it looks like a mega screamy night is on the cards. She hasn't stopped feeding from me since we came back...it's like she's not getting anything but I guess it's the growth spurt you mentioned?

OH is on leave till next Wednesday but is contemplating taking the whole of next week off too...I hope he does as we are having a lovely time :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> My baby is a whole week old today!!!! That is the fastest week of my life! Night times are getting better - no screamy screamy last night :thumbup: Me and OH and Cara are going to go out for some lunch today...I feel quite brave :bodyb:
> 
> Anyway..I'm going to catch up :happydance:
> 
> Happy Mondays all :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Ooh I hope it went well. The first trip out is always scary...you pack everything including the kitchen sink and when you get out discover that you've left something obvious like nappies :dohh: Brave woman! How long is DH on leave for?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin - it went really well because Cara slept the whole time. Unfortunately it looks like a mega screamy night is on the cards. She hasn't stopped feeding from me since we came back...it's like she's not getting anything but I guess it's the growth spurt you mentioned?
> 
> OH is on leave till next Wednesday but is contemplating taking the whole of next week off too...I hope he does as we are having a lovely time :cloud9:Click to expand...

I am glad your first outing went well :thumbup: That would be nice if OH got to stay home longer!!


----------



## mummyApril

i sent mine last Tuesday also Kit, i think you may have a back log of items! lol i hope you get them tomorrow x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i sent mine last Tuesday also Kit, i think you may have a back log of items! lol i hope you get them tomorrow x

Oh wow - it seems there's a problem at my end then. I really hope they all appear at once.

April - I'm so sorry about your Uncle and your nan. I'm so sad for you right now, what a horrible situation. You're so strong though, and I was glad to hear about your day with your nan today - what a thoroughly lovely, caring and thoughtful individual you are :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> My baby is a whole week old today!!!! That is the fastest week of my life! Night times are getting better - no screamy screamy last night :thumbup: Me and OH and Cara are going to go out for some lunch today...I feel quite brave :bodyb:
> 
> Anyway..I'm going to catch up :happydance:
> 
> Happy Mondays all :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Ooh I hope it went well. The first trip out is always scary...you pack everything including the kitchen sink and when you get out discover that you've left something obvious like nappies :dohh: Brave woman! How long is DH on leave for?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin - it went really well because Cara slept the whole time. Unfortunately it looks like a mega screamy night is on the cards. She hasn't stopped feeding from me since we came back...it's like she's not getting anything but I guess it's the growth spurt you mentioned?
> 
> OH is on leave till next Wednesday but is contemplating taking the whole of next week off too...I hope he does as we are having a lovely time :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad your first outing went well :thumbup: That would be nice if OH got to stay home longer!!Click to expand...

Yes, it really would be great!

That's fantastic news about the next round of IVF :happydance: You now have a new focus which I think is good for you :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I did it with online postage and have just checked it all - no reason for it not tO have arrived yet?! I'm so sad, it's the cutest thing everrrr


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i sent mine last Tuesday also Kit, i think you may have a back log of items! lol i hope you get them tomorrow x
> 
> Oh wow - it seems there's a problem at my end then. I really hope they all appear at once.
> 
> April - I'm so sorry about your Uncle and your nan. I'm so sad for you right now, what a horrible situation. You're so strong though, and I was glad to hear about your day with your nan today - what a thoroughly lovely, caring and thoughtful individual you are :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou Kit it helps to be able to type to you guys, if i said it all out loud i wouldnt sound as strong, i just hope he holds on for my nan 

glad youre ok and had a good day out :) x


----------



## kit_cat

Night night ladies...gotta go and try to get some :sleep: before Cara decides it's screamy time :winkwink:

Nuv you all :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yes Kit it is good I have something to focus on!! I hope september comes quickly for many reasons.
1. I just love the start of a new school year.( even tho I am not teaching) You can feel the change in the air as fall approaches! 
2. After September comes October and I loveeeeeee October so hopefully I can enjoy October pregnant
3. After October comes November MY BIRTHDAY
4. After November comes December CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!

So you see September will hopefully be the start to all good things that I love anyway and hopefully will be pregnant and enjoy them even more!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I did it with online postage and have just checked it all - no reason for it not tO have arrived yet?! I'm so sad, it's the cutest thing everrrr

Honestly Sezi - I will be so gutted if this doesn't show up. I know you went to a lot of trouble. If April's doesn't show up either then I'll be taking it up with the PO as that suggests the problem might be this end.

Thank you both so much anyway - you're so kind and I'm sorry your gifts are currently MIA :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

I have midwife in the morning, she will tell me whether James has moved or not and then book my nx appointment for 2 weeks time the deadline :/ so I am off to sleep shattered, good night all xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Eugh I have a really sore throat and it hurts to swallow :( wish I was home but I'm at my mums


----------



## kmteehoo

Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around... 
ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx

P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:


----------



## addie25

kmteehoo said:


> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:

yayayayyayay welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

You can post!!!!!!!! Do not be scared 2. We wanted u to join as a turtle and yes the turtles are amazing all so supportive and lovely and just AMAZING!!!! I was just getting nervous because someone got onto my account and I was worried when I noticed someone was lurking and not talking. :shrug:


----------



## kmteehoo

addie25 said:


> kmteehoo said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:
> 
> yayayayyayay welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

thankyou Addie... it upset me to think i was freaking you out!! how are you? i saw the post on september transfer!! sounds excellent :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks. No I am not freaked out anymore. Someone was on my account because I saw a message I did not send and so I got a bit nervous when I saw someone was lurking!!! Yes I do IVF again in September all very exciting. I am so glad you posted and the others when they wake up will be oh so excited to see you have joined!!!!!!! How much of thread did you get to read. From the beginning or just bits of it??


----------



## addie25

Get ready it is going to be a Turtle party when they see you have posted!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kmteehoo

haha!! turtle party! love it.. i have read a fair bit i actually stumbled across the thread ages ago... you lot are so chatty though that its real tough trying to keep up on phone! i have just started my holiday before mat leave kicks in in 3 weeks though so hopefully i will have more time to come on on the laptop and join in :happydance: there is so much i would like to say but honestly..where would i start :shrug: one thing is for sure though.. them turtle babies are the cutest! :cloud9: Do you know how to put avatar pic up? i am USELESS with computers/anything electrical :haha:


----------



## addie25

WAKE UP TURTLES KMTEEHOO HAS JOINED TIME FOR A TURLTE WELCOME PARTY!!! :happydance::happydance: 

Lol DH said this reminded him of Peter Pan "wake up lost boys!!!" I may watch that tomorrow I love Peter Pan"


----------



## addie25

kmteehoo said:


> haha!! turtle party! love it.. i have read a fair bit i actually stumbled across the thread ages ago... you lot are so chatty though that its real tough trying to keep up on phone! i have just started my holiday before mat leave kicks in in 3 weeks though so hopefully i will have more time to come on on the laptop and join in :happydance: there is so much i would like to say but honestly..where would i start :shrug: one thing is for sure though.. them turtle babies are the cutest! :cloud9: Do you know how to put avatar pic up? i am USELESS with computers/anything electrical :haha:

Oh yay I am useless at computers also so I have a new turtle like me. I would ask Sarah about computer issues she's just amazing with all she creates!!! Again sorry I got nervous and posted in large letters asking u to chat but when I saw someone sent a letter on my account n I saw lurking I stupidly put 2 and 2 together :dohh: yes we r
very chatty and have become such close friends and we love new turtles so I am sure u will fit rt it. 
Just jump into a conversation or start one urelf no worries we do not judge here :hugs: are u from USA?


----------



## x-ginge-x

kmteehoo said:


> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:

Oh hello kirsty glad you could join us :haha: are you new here ? :happydance: welcome to the turtles as a no longer silent member :hugs:


----------



## kmteehoo

aaw thankyou lovely! its ok... the big letters worked :haha: now im not from usa im another Uk-er! :bunny: oh my these smileys are sooo cute i can sense already i will overuse them! 

Now i have said my hello i must dash OH is waiting in bed for me. i hopefully will awake to lots of hellos from the other turtles :happydance:

Night addie and thanklyou for your welcome :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

To add an avatar picture you need to click th user cp word at the top left and click edit avatar and either use an existing bnb image or upload one from your pc files :)


----------



## addie25

Yes u will wake up 2 a lot of excited hellos!!:happydance: oh my you are up late if ur in UK as are you Ging HIIII but I do not mind as I have friends to chat with since I am in USA and it is 7pm :sleep: well so excited you joined the turtles!!


----------



## kmteehoo

x-ginge-x said:


> kmteehoo said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:
> 
> Oh hello kirsty glad you could join us :haha: are you new here ? :happydance: welcome to the turtles as a no longer silent member :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou ginge!! it feels good :dance: i don't mean to be rude by leaving but OH is getting grumpier by the second :dohh: night night turtles!! eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk \\:D/


----------



## addie25

Oh poofuck I won't b awake to read all the excitement since ur all awake be4 me but I'll just have to go back and read :happydance:

I'm so excited my 2 programs are on tonight and they are getting GOOD!!!


----------



## addie25

Hope some of my US turtles come on it's still early for us and wish my UK friends a great nights sleep!!!

I always ask DH to take a nap with me because I love to cuddle n I get all excited thennnn he falls asleep n I'm wide awake :shrug: I'm bored and trapped under DH but still have iPhone in hand. :thumbup:Hmmm if I lift his hand oh so slowly I can crawl out from under his bear hug cuddle position N not wake him. K guna try be rt back! ( yes I know I m talkig to myself):haha:


----------



## addie25

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I made it. Did I wake up DH u ask... Y yes I did lol I flung his hand off me :haha:bc when I lifted it slowly it just landed rt back on me :shrug: he went rt back to sleep no worries and now that I'm free my shows are about to begin :happydance::happydance: did I learn my lesson u ask... No I'll ask him for a cuddle nap tomorrow and I won't fall asleep and be trapped in his bear hug cuddle again but that's ok :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Hello all,

I'm lurkberrying while waiting for Lyra to finish feeding and (fingers crossed) settle down to sleep. She is not keen on sleeping in her moses basket which is a bit of an issue, but we're slowly getting there. She is feeding well though :thumbup:
Her birth was not quite the natural birth I was hoping for. As there was meconium in my waters they started the drip to induce right away and strapped me to a monitor. I wasn't allowed out of bed, and found it really difficult to cope with the contractions without being allowed to move around. Her heartbeat was continuously high, and the doctors were discussing c-section but luckily it settled. By 8am I was exhausted and Lyra was getting distressed so they decided to use ventouse. Ended up with episiotomy so have some stitches but it was all definitely worth it, and although it wasn't the natural birth I hoped for it doesn't seem to matter now that she's here. 
Trying to catch up on all I've missed, so many pages!

Sarachka - love the lyra sig, will put it on once I'm on my laptop :)

Hayley - thank you so much for Lyras gift, the booties are so cute. She has been wearing them today, I'll post a pic once I'm on laptop. And thank you for the turtle gift too, its sitting on my laptop :)

Kit - I hope you're getting on well with Cara. Can't believe its a week ago now. Time seems to be flying by. She is gorgeous!

April - sorry to hear about your uncle and nan :hugs: its a horrible situation for you, and I think you're being very strong. I'm thinking of you and your family. 

Addie - yay for september :happydance:

Hope everyone else is okay, am still catching up on how everyone is doing :flower: oh and a special hello to kmeteehoo, glad you've finally posted :)


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm lurkberrying while waiting for Lyra to finish feeding and (fingers crossed) settle down to sleep. She is not keen on sleeping in her moses basket which is a bit of an issue, but we're slowly getting there. She is feeding well though :thumbup:
> Her birth was not quite the natural birth I was hoping for. As there was meconium in my waters they started the drip to induce right away and strapped me to a monitor. I wasn't allowed out of bed, and found it really difficult to cope with the contractions without being allowed to move around. Her heartbeat was continuously high, and the doctors were discussing c-section but luckily it settled. By 8am I was exhausted and Lyra was getting distressed so they decided to use ventouse. Ended up with episiotomy so have some stitches but it was all definitely worth it, and although it wasn't the natural birth I hoped for it doesn't seem to matter now that she's here.
> Trying to catch up on all I've missed, so many pages
> 
> Sarachka - love the lyra sig, will put it on once I'm on my laptop
> 
> Hayley - thank you so much for Lyras gift, the booties are so cute. She has been wearing them today, I'll post a pic once I'm on laptop. And thank you for
> the turtle gift too, its sitting on my laptop
> 
> Kit - I hope you're getting on well with Cara. Can't believe its a week ago now. Time seems to be flying by. She is gorgeous
> 
> April - sorry to hear about your uncle and nan :hugs: its a horrible situation for you, and I think you're being very strong. I'm thinking of you and your
> family.
> Addie - yay for september :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay, am still catching up on how everyone is doing
> :flower: oh and a special hello to kmeteehoo, glad you've finally posted
> :)


Hiiii I am so glad you are on and so happy all is going well with ur lovely little girl!!!!! Does an episiotomy hurt im so scared of that :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! I have been staying caught up, but just have nothing interesting to say so I haven't posted, but I just wanted to say a giant HELLO to Kristy!!! K2 finally joined us! Time to celebrate!! :dance:

I need to go make dinner, now :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kmteehoo said:


> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:

Ahh, hello my girl and well done for braving your first post! (especially in light of a couple snappy turtles :haha:) I'm very proud of you and ridiculously pleased you've broken your vow of silence. :dance: I know how you feel with the phone bit, quite challenging to keep up AND post. So... is it a pink bundle, blue bundle, or yellow bundle??? 

This is so exciting!


----------



## addie25

:cry:I'm not a snappy turtle lol I was a nervous turtle bc someone got on my account n I saw a lurker and put two and two together and got the wrong answer lol :haha: how u doing my turtle friend !!! :hugs:

I did find a snapping turtle as a kid and put it in a box and tried to keep it as a pet but then realized it was a snapping turtle put the box outside and rannnnnn for it!!!!


----------



## addie25

Mmm dinner what r u making Luna???


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> :cry:I'm not a snappy turtle lol I was a nervous turtle bc someone got on my account n I saw a lurker and put two and two together and got the wrong answer lol :haha: how u doing my turtle friend !!! :hugs:
> 
> I did find a snapping turtle as a kid and put it in a box and tried to keep it as a pet but then realized it was a snapping turtle put the box outside and rannnnnn for it!!!!

I know love. :hugs: I didn't mean anything nasty by it.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> WAKE UP TURTLES KMTEEHOO HAS JOINED TIME FOR A TURLTE WELCOME PARTY!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Lol DH said this reminded him of Peter Pan "wake up lost boys!!!" I may watch that tomorrow I love Peter Pan"

:wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kmteehoo said:


> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:

hey turltes: were all celebrities now :haha: I hope other people arent afraid to post and join us :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

MORNING!!!!!!GLORIOUS SUNNY WEATHER!!!!

Slept like a log after an evening of fishing in the rock pools with dds the younger until it got dark- we caught loads of shrimps and a baby eel :happydance: Then we went to the night market they have on a Monday at the campsite and bought a diabolo that has flashing LEDs and spent the rest of the night taking 5 minute goes with him on it, we're determined to learn how to do it. I can juggle balls and I'm quite good on devil sticks but have never done a diabolo. Will study hard on the beach today :haha:

Jaynie is it your b'day a) today b) tomorrow c) Thursday ?

Hope you're all fine and dandy xxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Kmteehoo ! Very brave to post my love ...... Glad you joined in xxx welcome
My love welcome 

Morning my loves ---- April hope the appt goes well today ! Kit you must tell Billy he must take more time off....x

Munkie - enjoy your day my little ham eating fiend 

Essie - thanks for sharing babas birth story .... It's uncanny how similar yours and kits Experiance was !!!

Love you all my little turtle friends .... Must go to work now and pretend I actually Care what I am doing - 13 working days to go


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch I thought that's what work was - pretending to care? :shrug: :haha:

Kmteehoo :happydance: so glad you joined us :fool: I attributed naive reasons to your silence :flower: but very glad you joined us - the turtles are getting younger and younger. I echo M are you :pink: :blue: :yellow: or :green:? WELCOME :yipee:

B I reach the ripe old age of 26 at 5.10am tomorrow :sad2: IRS the WRONG side of 25 - what's a diablo?? Sounds fun...

April good luck today sweets. Hope he's turned for ya. 

ginge - I hope nutritionist helps ya :flower: 

Shower time for me so that when I have a mountain of pressure tomorrow I can afford to miss a shower :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I'm sorry about your sad day, but it has to be done. Part of my family tried hiding the severity of my Aunt'sillness from her and it was not the right thing to do :nope: Big hugs for you and your family :hugs:

Kirsty how lovely that you posted, and such kind things about us you said! I hope you didn't feel tooooooo peer pressured into it, but we can be an excitable bunch at times and I think some of us were just too bursting to meet you! You can always go silent again when you want but you may find, like me, that you develop a smiley addiction and need a certain number a day to get your fix :fool: And congrats on your pregnancy, do you know if it's pink or blue? Anyway I'm so happy you posted and look forward to hearing more about you :hugs: 

Addie great idea for recipes on the inner sanctum, I'll add mine when I'm back home :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie baby you are right !!!

My boss asked me to do something so stoooopid yesterday when I emaailed back stating in a more polite way that is she knew what she was talking about she wouldn't ask me to do this .... Her response "let's discuss tomorrow "

So I have been fuming ever since ..... Why are crap people at the top ? Why do they employ People who have no clue how to do a job ....me bitter no ??? X


----------



## new mummy2010

kmteehoo said:


> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:

Welcome kirsty you need to tell us more !! Where are you from? Are you yellow,pink or blue? How has your pregnancy been for you? Thankyou for finally posting though you need to get on your laptop to catch up !!!


April-what time. Is app?? Are the girls enjoying their holidays what are they finding to fill their days? Reece finishes today at 2.15 he can't wait!! I'm sorry about your uncle and I hope your nana + dad get over to see him real soon I hope jay is being a big support to you ,did you try any exercises on spinning babies?

Bethany- still having a fantastic time on your jollys I must say you are doing a great job catching up + posting!! Hope you have another fabbo day today 

Addie- I'm so glad you get september transfer that is just brill I'm really happy for you hope you have the storage room sorted all ready for these turtle twins !!

Crunchie-not long left for you now at work hey are you finishing at 35 wks is that correct?

Molly- is DD all better now? I hope so and how is leo doing?

Well sorry anyone I forgot big hugs

I'm off to MW today hoping it may be my second to last app or my last (yes I know I'm being a tad hopeful but hey ho)


----------



## firstbaby25

Aha at least it's not just me. I haven't met a competent manager yet :smug: course, if it were me.... I'd be a food manager!! Sit tight though not long for you now!! :wohoo:

Hairs dripping - dead excited for my camera tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

*good


----------



## Crunchie

Food manager sounds amazing !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had an episio and ventouse Essie! We're episio & ventouse twins! :friends: I felt like I had a melon between my legs for a week or so after! :wacko: Hope you're not too sore! I didn't have meconium though, that must have been a bit scary!


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh yes almost forgot Essie your most welcome (sorry about the blue on the card tho I could of sworn it was just white until I had written it out in the bloody post office!)

Thankyou for sharing your birth story none of these things go to plan do they but its all worth it in the end 

Hope lyra gets used to her moses basket soon lovely hopefully speak soon + some more piccys please !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry girls, the beach is calling, gotta go! :wohoo: 

Catch ya laters :kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh yes almost forgot Essie your most welcome (sorry about the blue on the card tho I could of sworn it was just white until I had written it out in the bloody post office!)

Thankyou for sharing your birth story none of these things go to plan do they but its all worth it in the end 

Hope lyra gets used to her moses basket soon lovely hopefully speak soon + some more piccys please !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Good morning from a COLD and RAINY SA!!!

Sorry I disappeared last night. Our electrical substation was flooded and something exploded. It was SO loud that car alarms went off. And then we had no power :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kmteehoo said:


> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:

*She Speaks!!!! Nice to hear from you *:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi Trin i saw on fb that something had happened last night i bet it was a lil scary eekkkk. Hope it's all getting sorted now though. Oh my question yesterday, and you suggested maybe a 'bladder infection' i dont think it is as i have had one before and was in real bad pain with it,and im emptying my bladder fine alongside downing cranberry juice & rasberry tea lol. Im going to speak to the MW today though see what she says about it you prob will be right in the end !!
Today i have real bad period type back ache on and off but its taking my breath away when it strikes and also period type pains across bump i know its nothing to suggest anything will happen anytime soon but at least its something to chat about and focus on hey!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh i still cant bloody upload from BB eventhough Ginge give me a private lesson my phone wont show the right bits for some reason!??

Trin-8 wks this wk yay!!!! How long usually does it take for mail from the uk to reach you do you know?


----------



## Sarachka

Aunt Flo is 5 days late!!

All tests say no! 

I even took a superdrug test yesterday 

Why is mother nature torturing me like this????!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarah it will probably be the stress that your under or maybe it really is too early for you how many dpo are you now??

I dont get a hint of a BFP until im like at least 17dpo


----------



## mummyApril

Sooo he's still breech which I knew he hasn't budged, they have booked me in for a scan wednesday, if he is breech then they will do c section, fingers crossed...


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> hi Trin i saw on fb that something had happened last night i bet it was a lil scary eekkkk. Hope it's all getting sorted now though. Oh my question yesterday, and you suggested maybe a 'bladder infection' i dont think it is as i have had one before and was in real bad pain with it,and im emptying my bladder fine alongside downing cranberry juice & rasberry tea lol. Im going to speak to the MW today though see what she says about it you prob will be right in the end !!
> Today i have real bad period type back ache on and off but its taking my breath away when it strikes and also period type pains across bump i know its nothing to suggest anything will happen anytime soon but at least its something to chat about and focus on hey!!!

They are the pains I had, they told me early labour pains and stopped them when was at hosp, maybe its the start for you too! X


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh i still cant bloody upload from BB eventhough Ginge give me a private lesson my phone wont show the right bits for some reason!??
> 
> Trin-8 wks this wk yay!!!! How long usually does it take for mail from the uk to reach you do you know?

I'm excited for 8 weeks and cautiously optimistic about the pregnancy with all the throwing up. I haven't kept dinner or breakfast down since last week Thursday. I don't know how long it takes because there is no 'average' in Africa :haha: We work on African time which means 'don't get hung up on actual time'...very Zen we are here :haha: Mine to you guys arrived quickly but it seems to take longer the other way round


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Aunt Flo is 5 days late!!
> 
> All tests say no!
> 
> I even took a superdrug test yesterday
> 
> Why is mother nature torturing me like this????!!!!!

I'm sorry Sez, that sucks! I had a cycle like that my first ttc cycle. It was 42 days :wacko: drove me nuts


----------



## mummyApril

I am sooo tired I might have a little nap...


----------



## Sarachka

I am 20 DPO. This is just cruel


----------



## Essie

Kit - have just read your birth story. Lots of similarities between mine and yours. Lyra was obviously taking tips from Cara. I had pethidine as well and found it just made me sleepy, didn't touch the pain. 

B - we are ventouse and episiotomy twins. Think I saw you say Holly had her hands on her face? That was what Lyra was doing, and continues to do all the time now. In her scans she always had a hand by her face too.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:I'm not a snappy turtle lol I was a nervous turtle bc someone got on my account n I saw a lurker and put two and two together and got the wrong answer lol :haha: how u doing my turtle friend !!! :hugs:
> 
> I did find a snapping turtle as a kid and put it in a box and tried to keep it as a pet but then realized it was a snapping turtle put the box outside and rannnnnn for it!!!!
> 
> I know love. :hugs: I didn't mean anything nasty by it.Click to expand...

Lol I was kidding around thought snappy turtle was funny :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Aunt Flo is 5 days late!!
> 
> All tests say no!
> 
> I even took a superdrug test yesterday
> 
> Why is mother nature torturing me like this????!!!!!

Time for a blood test??:shrug: how frustrating I told u those tests are tossers!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> hi Trin i saw on fb that something had happened last night i bet it was a lil scary eekkkk. Hope it's all getting sorted now though. Oh my question yesterday, and you suggested maybe a 'bladder infection' i dont think it is as i have had one before and was in real bad pain with it,and im emptying my bladder fine alongside downing cranberry juice & rasberry tea lol. Im going to speak to the MW today though see what she says about it you prob will be right in the end !!
> Today i have real bad period type back ache on and off but its taking my breath away when it strikes and also period type pains across bump i know its nothing to suggest anything will happen anytime soon but at least its something to chat about and focus on hey!!!


Ooooooo maybe he is getting ready to join the baby turtles??? :happydance:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Sooo he's still breech which I knew he hasn't budged, they have booked me in for a scan wednesday, if he is breech then they will do c section, fingers crossed...

Oooo I'll have fingers nose and toes crossed for u!!!!!! I hope he turns have they given u suggestions to help him turn??


----------



## addie25

My day: well I am not so sure as to why I am awake at 630 as I do not work :shrug: I would love to go back to sleep but I'm so awake!!! Today I will continue working on cleaning out future baby's room. Then I think I'm going to go look for a camera we need a new one. After that a little lunch with my mom and dogs :thumbup: my friend suggested we hang out so maybe end the afternoon with that and then dinner with DH. 

Oh my I'm the only turtle on I'll come back and check later hope everyone is having a lovely day!!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Jaynie sorry about crap boss. I do not get y people in power sometimes let it go to their head and become nasty. Just shows what kind of person they are and makes everyone working for them so stressed. Big :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im one stuffed turtle :munch: i ated maccy d's chicken bacon sarnie meal with chips cheese bits and hot tofee sundae oppsss :blush:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> im one stuffed turtle :munch: i ated maccy d's chicken bacon sarnie meal with chips cheese bits and hot tofee sundae oppsss :blush:

Mmmm sounds good. I have yet to eat breakfast I went back to sleep for a bit!


----------



## mummyApril

Well time to gut the girls room, they are with my dad so I need to be strong and not think that they NEED everything in their room! They have far too much stuff and not enough space despite having a huge built in wardrobe lol! So wish me luck this may take a while! x


----------



## firstbaby25

GL april for room and baby turning! 

Quick post - KMTEEHOO hasn't returned :shrug: maybe she's asleep still! 

It's Crunchie's boss that's a tool - I haven't been here long enough to hate mine :haha: - hope you find a camera! 

I am on lunch now :) I hate that people here have kids/are married when my Adam is such a loser that i'm NOT any of these things. I love my loser though and don't know what to do for the best. It's clinical to talk of it like this but I am like that, Adam could be just round the corner to popping the question and if i leave him for someone else then well I could wait longer for all the niceties that I want in life - KWIM?

Pointless sad rant over with. Sorry girls especially you Sezi who is clearly going through it. Sorry about your :af: by the way. AS IF you needed a mind fuck as well :sulk: :sad2: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## cassie04

*Hiiiiiii ladies!!!!!!

Sorry i didnt manage to get on yesterday i literally felt like i was "dying" its been weird like all my symptoms (sore boobs, sickness) had dissapeared for a couple of days but yesterday i came down with a major cold and a water infection!!!!! grrrrr!!!!!!

I was concerned as i had no pregnancy symptoms they just disapeard and Dave was like "you'll be moaning tomorrow that you feel sick and have sore boobies! be grateful your having a few days off" but of course you worry!!!!!!

Anyway i have woken up felt fine today! I was going to take my vitamins and antibiotics and i just couldnt bring myself to take them! i was talking to Dave and then all off a sudden "BARRRRRRFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

It was the most randomest, spontaneous vom in my whole entire life! i didnt even feel sick! i was about a centimetre from spewing on Daves head! and oh my gosh it was never ending! and now i have trapped sickness all in my throat!

Daves response while throwing up "looks like bean is perfectly fine then?!"

I have been sick when i felt sick! but this was so quick and sudden it went everywhere! i didnt realise it can happen so suddenly without no warning! its put me off going anywhere incase i vom on someone in ASDA or something!!!!!

Anyway how is everyone? have i missed anything?!?!?

Sezi-I am so intrigued by your late AF! she is a bitch!Could you go to the Dr and ask for a blood test?

Jaynie- You could always propose to Adam  ! They do surprise you! Dave is the biggest IDIOT when it comes to being romantic! but in february he suprised me and took me away and proposed! all on his own! i think we sometimes under estimate out fellas!How you?!??!? 

Addie- have a lovely day!!!! i think my and Dave are going to have a chilling out day to!!!! Have you heard when you are next getting seen by your doctor?

Sending my love to all! 
*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I am 20 DPO. This is just cruel

:-k *Sarah!* I am going to be cautiously optimistic for you. Perhaps you are reading the weesticks wrong! Post a pic for goodness sakes! We will be the judge of whether its a '+' or '-' :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

kmteehoo said:


> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:

Hello Kirsty :wave:

I'm so pleased you've said hi - we've all been so curious about you and I must admit we've had some fun making guesses about who you are :winkwink: It's so nice to finally "meet" you. Welcome :flower:

Congratulations on your pregnancy thus far..won't be long now :happydance: I hope you are well and baby is behaving well for you. Thank you for saying such positive things about the turtles..I often wonder what someone looking in must think as we go from the sublime to the ridiculous in terms of topics....but then you know that :haha:

Anyway, do not be scared to post, we'd love to hear more about you....in your own time of course :hugs:

Lots of love :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi...I rudely forgot to say how wicked the new graphic was that you made...I'm going back to find it :happydance:

Thanks so much :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kmteehoo said:


> Hello! :blush: im almost too scared too post now!! hi... im Kirsty, 22 and nearly 32 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) i actually think im a day behind/infront of crunchie and poas!! I am so sorry if i freak anyone out by not replying or saying hello :nope: not my intention at all... i have followed you on and off for a while and i find you all amazingly supportive to each other and inspirational in your own seperate ways. In a way you have helped me through this pregnancy without even realising it. The main reason i dont post is because 95% of the time i am on my phone (which is shite) and it isnt the easiest as you are some of the chattiest people around...
> ANNNYWAY.. Hello! am i forgiven if i try and post some more? xx
> 
> P.s this is very weird for me talking to the TURTLES!! aaah :help: :flower:

in the words of Sarah, HOLY SHIT! I actually gasped aloud (at work!!) when i saw this. Thank u Kirsty, we've all been so curious about you. Firstly congrats on your bfp, even tho I'm 32 wks late! :haha: No need to be frightened of us, as u see, we are all friendly turts. And by all means, continue to post as we would love to know how things progress with u!! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Kit darling! how are u?? :hugs: i *really* enjoyed reading your birth story, scarey parts and all! I felt like i was actually there! Thank you for sharing with us :hugs: How is dear Pepsi reacting to miss Cara? when my friend visits with her baby, our dog Will goes nuts when i hold him, but when i put the baby on the floor, he just walks away as if he's uninterested. :haha:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Hiiiiiii ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry i didnt manage to get on yesterday i literally felt like i was "dying" its been weird like all my symptoms (sore boobs, sickness) had dissapeared for a couple of days but yesterday i came down with a major cold and a water infection!!!!! grrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> I was concerned as i had no pregnancy symptoms they just disapeard and Dave was like "you'll be moaning tomorrow that you feel sick and have sore boobies! be grateful your having a few days off" but of course you worry!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway i have woken up felt fine today! I was going to take my vitamins and antibiotics and i just couldnt bring myself to take them! i was talking to Dave and then all off a sudden "BARRRRRRFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> It was the most randomest, spontaneous vom in my whole entire life! i didnt even feel sick! i was about a centimetre from spewing on Daves head! and oh my gosh it was never ending! and now i have trapped sickness all in my
> 
> throat!:doh
> 
> Daves response while throwing up "looks like bean is perfectly fine then?!
> 
> I have been sick when i felt sick! but this was so quick and sudden it went everywhere! i didnt realise it can happen so suddenly without no warning! its put me off going anywhere incase i vom on someone in ASDA or something!!!!!
> 
> Anyway how is everyone? have i missed anything?!?!
> 
> Sezi-I am so intrigued by your late AF! she is a bitch!Could you go to the Dr and ask for a blood test
> 
> Jaynie- You could always propose to Adam  ! They do surprise you! Dave is the biggest IDIOT when it comes to being romantic! but in february he suprised me and took me away and proposed! all on his own! i think we
> sometimes under estimate out fellas!How you?!??!?
> 
> Addie- have a lovely day!!!! i think my and Dave are going to have a chilling out day to!!!! Have you heard when you are next getting seen by your doctor
> 
> Sending my love to all!
> *


I'm sorry u r sick and yes it can just pop up on u lol I hope it goes away soon but yea it's a good sign all is well!!! I see my doctor aug 14 and transfer of embryos in September!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

excellent addie!! :happydance: so your numbers were 0 yesterday then, right?


----------



## mummyApril

hey guys just to let you all know, Hayley is on labour ward! shes being monitored as baby hasnt been moving as much as usual, i think baby is ready! x


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I am 20 DPO. This is just cruel
> 
> :-k *Sarah!* I am going to be cautiously optimistic for you. Perhaps you are reading the weesticks wrong! Post a pic for goodness sakes! We will be the judge of whether its a '+' or '-' :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: I think she may have had just a _little _experience reading ours :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Yayayya new turtle baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

My level was a 1 so they said I am good to go for September!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I had an episio and ventouse Essie! We're episio & ventouse twins! :friends: I felt like I had a melon between my legs for a week or so after! :wacko: Hope you're not too sore! I didn't have meconium though, that must have been a bit scary!

Me too! (with my first)


----------



## TrinityMom

My new maid has NOOOO logic. It has been bucketing down since Sunday night. Yesterday, she did my handwashing, including my bras. This is a step in the right direction because she has been putting them in the washing machine - so they come out beautifully twisted and mangled. Anyway, she hand washes them and then...



puts them in the tubledryer :dohh: So I explain (for the 4 573 623rd time) that she should read the clothing labels and see what can go in the machine and what can go in the tumbledryer. Today, I come home in the pouring rain and the handwashing is....



on the washing line :dohh: And she has washed ALL the sheets and towels in the house :dohh:

(And before anyone leaps up and down, I am very grateful that we have a maid and I realise I'm probably the only one on here who does, but I work fulltime and run a charity and have 3 children)

Thank you...rant over


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for Hayley!!! I hope we get to meet Nate soon!! I mean... I hope SHE gets to meet Nate soon :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Trin I'm sorry your maid is laundry incompetent! That would drive me nuts, too... I don't even let DH near the washer/dryer anymore because he's ruined so many things. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, sorry about your laundry. I would be frustrated as well. Big :hugs: 

Hayley! Yay! I suspected you may have been getting ready. :happydance:

All else... Hello! :wave: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Another glorious cold and cloudy day here in Seattle! :dance: 
I will say that I while I am glad for the sub par weather (because we did have an 80* day on Sunday and I was quite puffed and sweaty and warm), the rain is a bit much for me seems how the only shoes I can wear right now are flip flops. Makes for some sloshy walking! LOL


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hey guys just to let you all know, Hayley is on labour ward! shes being monitored as baby hasnt been moving as much as usual, i think baby is ready! x

:happydance:

Oooooo, so exciting! I do hope everything is ok. April...will Hayley keep you posted?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Kit darling! how are u?? :hugs: i *really* enjoyed reading your birth story, scarey parts and all! I felt like i was actually there! Thank you for sharing with us :hugs: How is dear Pepsi reacting to miss Cara? when my friend visits with her baby, our dog Will goes nuts when i hold him, but when i put the baby on the floor, he just walks away as if he's uninterested. :haha:

Hi Newbie :hugs:

Thanks -I hope it wasn't too scary.

Pepsi has been rather uninterested on the whole but does have a bit of a prowl around..more curious than anything really. We are keeping a close eye as you can imagine.

How are you doing my lovely? How's dreaded work treating you at the moment?


----------



## LunaLady

SO, way back when in first trimester when I was so sick and couldn't see the light at the end of the tunnel... I didn't believe what I heard about second trimester being all butterflies and roses. NOW I believe it! :dance:
I've had such a lovely second tri (minus the first couple weeks while the morning sickness was wearing off) with hardly any discomforts. Now that I've got my bed situation sorted, my hips are perfectly fine during the day. My air mattress is HEAVENLY!!! :dance:
And the foot swelling comes and goes, but putting my feet up and keeping up on drinking my tea infusion from my MW helps a lot and usually by bedtime my feet are near normal. :thumbup:
And I think I've gained some pelvic floor strength, because sneezes and laughing don't make me pee myself anymore! :haha:
Overall, I've really liked second tri! Only a week and a half until I'm in third tri - so I hope it goes as smoothly as second has! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, I'm so happy you're still here chatting with us! :dance: I know it must be hard, but we just love hearing about you and little Cara and your new life together!


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, how are you my dear?? How are you feeling these days? Are you hips doing okay?


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I'm very excited for you for September! It will be here before you know it! It's almost already August...! Where does the time go??


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly, how are you my dear?? How are you feeling these days? Are you hips doing okay?

I feel.... tired and uncomfortable mostly, hips are hell. I have the baby shower/bbq on saturday when the temp is supposed to be 82* :( Stoopid OHs father heard of my swelling a couple nights ago and said, "well, is she exercising? Get her up and walking." :grr: 

I'm glad you are enjoying second tri. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Addie, I'm very excited for you for September! It will be here before you know it! It's almost already August...! Where does the time go??

Time flies when your pregnant... crawls when you are TTC.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, how are you my dear?? How are you feeling these days? Are you hips doing okay?
> 
> I feel.... tired and uncomfortable mostly, hips are hell. I have the baby shower/bbq on saturday when the temp is supposed to be 82* :( Stoopid OHs father heard of my swelling a couple nights ago and said, "well, is she exercising? Get her up and walking." :grr:
> 
> I'm glad you are enjoying second tri. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you're feeling pooey, Molly! Do you have an air mattress?? Really is lovely! :thumbup:

Your FIL sounds like a proper poofuck, honestly. AND honestly, when I walk it makes my feet swell MORE. So there. He can just go fuck a duck, imo. :thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Addie, I'm very excited for you for September! It will be here before you know it! It's almost already August...! Where does the time go??
> 
> Time flies when your pregnant... crawls when you are TTC.Click to expand...

True, true. I feel I'm getting to the point where I am really ready for baby to be here! DH is, too. He's SOOO excited. He can't wait. :hugs:

Do you think you'll go all the way to your DD, Molls? Or are you feeling you'll go sooner?


----------



## LunaLady

Sara, I hope you're feeling better today, lovey. :hugs:


----------



## kmteehoo

Hi! Thankyou all for the welcome. Also thanks ginge i will follow your instructions and hopefully get a pic up later when I'm on lappy! Hope everyone is having a lovely day and there's some good news from Hayley soon! Its grey and horrible here. Urg! By here i mean down south. I.o.w to be exact :) OH and I'm expecting a pink bundle (although i am so sacred she will be a he after everyone convinced me she was a boy!) Edd is September 20th. Woohoo its all coming round quick now. This has taken me ages to type out on my phone so will try get on later! Xx


----------



## LunaLady

April, I'm so sorry all this you're going through right now. It's so hard to lose a loved one and it must be so hard for you to see your Nan so distressed. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

kmteehoo said:


> Hi! Thankyou all for the welcome. Also thanks ginge i will follow your instructions and hopefully get a pic up later when I'm on lappy! Hope everyone is having a lovely day and there's some good news from Hayley soon! Its grey and horrible here. Urg! By here i mean down south. I.o.w to be exact :) OH and I'm expecting a pink bundle (although i am so sacred she will be a he after everyone convinced me she was a boy!) Edd is September 20th. Woohoo its all coming round quick now. This has taken me ages to type out on my phone so will try get on later! Xx

Yay for :pink:! Do you have a name picked out, yet?


----------



## LunaLady

:bodyb: Power poster! :bodyb:


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany, I get more and more jealous of your fabulous Holiday each and every day!! I hope you have taken at least a *few* pictures to share when you get home! I am very curious to see what this 'gompagompa house' looks like!! Do take a pic or two for us?? :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

I just realized that on Friday I will be in down to double digits in terms of days left!! :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

OKAY... I'm going to stop now... I need to shower and tidy up the house a bit and make a grocery run. Catch ya'll later! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, I do have ONE other question... 
So my parents got me a clothes line for drying stuff outside (mostly for cloth diapers, but I'll use it for everything) but I am curious - what do you do when it rains? Just use the dryer? Or hang stuff inside? I'm a clothes line newb. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, how are you my dear?? How are you feeling these days? Are you hips doing okay?
> 
> I feel.... tired and uncomfortable mostly, hips are hell. I have the baby shower/bbq on saturday when the temp is supposed to be 82* :( Stoopid OHs father heard of my swelling a couple nights ago and said, "well, is she exercising? Get her up and walking." :grr:
> 
> I'm glad you are enjoying second tri. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling pooey, Molly! Do you have an air mattress?? Really is lovely! :thumbup:
> 
> Your FIL sounds like a proper poofuck, honestly. AND honestly, when I walk it makes my feet swell MORE. So there. He can just go fuck a duck, imo. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Addie, I'm very excited for you for September! It will be here before you know it! It's almost already August...! Where does the time go??Click to expand...
> 
> Time flies when your pregnant... crawls when you are TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> True, true. I feel I'm getting to the point where I am really ready for baby to be here! DH is, too. He's SOOO excited. He can't wait. :hugs:
> 
> Do you think you'll go all the way to your DD, Molls? Or are you feeling you'll go sooner?Click to expand...

I ranted about him in much the same way to be honest. :haha:

I think I will go to my due date... maybe even a bit over. :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Oh, I do have ONE other question...
> So my parents got me a clothes line for drying stuff outside (mostly for cloth diapers, but I'll use it for everything) but I am curious - what do you do when it rains? Just use the dryer? Or hang stuff inside? I'm a clothes line newb. :shrug:

well i only use my outdoor line when its decent weather, i have a clothes hoarse (airer) for indoors that i use when it rains, i do have a drier but i dont use it, save the planet etc lol


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Luna, my dad has currently kidnapped the girls for last 2 days, i think to keep my nans mind from thinking too much, they keep her busy which she likes! dad said i get them back tomoro tho lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I'm torn between wanting baby out and panicking because soon he won't be safe in my tum anymore. :hugs: 

You know, if I had been able to carry the twins, we would have 1.5 year old twins right now. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> thanks Luna, my dad has currently kidnapped the girls for last 2 days, i think to keep my nans mind from thinking too much, they keep her busy which she likes! dad said i get them back tomoro tho lol x

I've been meaning to post about your nan and uncle love... I am so sorry. :hugs: As a parent, I understand your nan's comment of, "it should be me", think of outliving your own children.... :( I understand how that could hurt you to hear though. Such a sad situation. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Kit darling! how are u?? :hugs: i *really* enjoyed reading your birth story, scarey parts and all! I felt like i was actually there! Thank you for sharing with us :hugs: How is dear Pepsi reacting to miss Cara? when my friend visits with her baby, our dog Will goes nuts when i hold him, but when i put the baby on the floor, he just walks away as if he's uninterested. :haha:
> 
> Hi Newbie :hugs:
> 
> Thanks -I hope it wasn't too scary.
> 
> Pepsi has been rather uninterested on the whole but does have a bit of a prowl around..more curious than anything really. We are keeping a close eye as you can imagine.
> 
> How are you doing my lovely? How's dreaded work treating you at the moment?Click to expand...

work is good. i've got some deadlines approaching but most of it is mind numbing stuff. i hate not being challenged, but the tough stuff will come so i dare not complain.


----------



## Sarachka

Omg is Hayley having a bebe??!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, I'm torn between wanting baby out and panicking because soon he won't be safe in my tum anymore. :hugs:
> 
> You know, if I had been able to carry the twins, we would have 1.5 year old twins right now. :shock:

Molly I keep hearing bits and pieces of your twins, but actually I don't know anything about what happened. I only just picked up on this a few weeks ago :shrug: I think I'm too new to have known, perhaps?


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg so the boobie pump came in post.i tried it :rofl:

This is the verdict---------------> :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Oh, I do have ONE other question...
> So my parents got me a clothes line for drying stuff outside (mostly for cloth diapers, but I'll use it for everything) but I am curious - what do you do when it rains? Just use the dryer? Or hang stuff inside? I'm a clothes line newb. :shrug:

We tumble dry the necessary because electricity is so expensive and just air dry the rest inside


----------



## mummyApril

so where shall i go for dinner....chiquitos, prezzo, tgi fridays, or frankie and bennys? we cant decide weve already asked facebook lol! x


----------



## mummyApril

i dont know if Hayleys having a baby, i thought id let you know she was on ward, hope she doesnt mind, havent heard anything else, but the signs are shes going to have him sooner than later? x


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the help on the laundry question. Ikea has some of those indoor drying racks, I may have to get one of those. Because I know the diaper covers I have shouldn't be dried in the dryer. And I don't dry my bras or non-cotton undies, either :thumbup:

Does it take forever for stuff to dry inside?


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> i dont know if Hayleys having a baby, i thought id let you know she was on ward, hope she doesnt mind, havent heard anything else, but the signs are shes going to have him sooner than later? x

I'm so excited!!! :happydance: I hope everything goes well :thumbup:

Our first Turtle Boy!!! :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Luna, my dad has currently kidnapped the girls for last 2 days, i think to keep my nans mind from thinking too much, they keep her busy which she likes! dad said i get them back tomoro tho lol x
> 
> I've been meaning to post about your nan and uncle love... I am so sorry. :hugs: As a parent, I understand your nan's comment of, "it should be me", think of outliving your own children.... :( I understand how that could hurt you to hear though. Such a sad situation. :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah i know i sat for a second and the thought of that happening brought me to tears! her first born aswell just so hard, but thankyou she sounded so much better on the phone today! got a few giggles out of her :) x


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Thanks for the help on the laundry question. Ikea has some of those indoor drying racks, I may have to get one of those. Because I know the diaper covers I have shouldn't be dried in the dryer. And I don't dry my bras or non-cotton undies, either :thumbup:
> 
> Does it take forever for stuff to dry inside?

well i dry them with window open if possible, otherwise you get condensation and liquid in the air (which apparently isnt good for your chest) anyway if windows open takes a day, if not then 2 days depends on the garment


----------



## mummyApril

i wonder how many posts i can get before i go into labour....Bethany has gone over 7000!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyapril said:


> so where shall i go for dinner....chiquitos, prezzo, tgi fridays, or frankie and bennys? We cant decide weve already asked facebook lol! X

chiqitos!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sara do you think you could make a siggy for me one for my girls and one for James? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmm dont look at how many posts i have :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

i think baby is trying to turn, im very stretchy down my sides like a stitch!


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> hmmm dont look at how many posts i have :wacko:

omg! i just did! bloody hell girl hahah


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i was out of work for like 6 months and i was ttc for long time so lot of post were ttc forum lol :rofl: yeh i was lil obsessed :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sara do you think you could make a siggy for me one for my girls and one for James? x

of course, if you get me a side order of nachos at Chiqitos!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sara do you think you could make a siggy for me one for my girls and one for James? x
> 
> of course, if you get me a side order of nachos at Chiqitos!Click to expand...

ok done deal! lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Feeling Hot Hot Hot :dance:

Better not tell you about my day. :nope: You will all pass out or go into early labour with jealousy. 

I'm just having some vino under the parasol on the deck of our gompagomp, that lovely guiltless glass of bfn wine :cloud9: After a glorious sunny shine day on the beach where:

I swam in deep green waters, multiple times, which is like multiple orgasm.
I learnt some diabolo tricks
I played for hours wave jumping with LO :cloud9:
LO and I made amazing sand pies
I ate a salad and salmon based lunch nommo
I wrote turtle postcards over cafe a la crème
I haggled for baskets from the market trader and got 2 gorgeous baskets for 20, and in Paris these colourful beauties cost at least 60 each, if not 80!

And then a lovely clifftop walk home. And a bnb catch up, and I've taken notes! I really have! In my filofax, from Luna's laundry drying issues to Hayley being in popping zone! :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Luna, my dad has currently kidnapped the girls for last 2 days, i think to keep my nans mind from thinking too much, they keep her busy which she likes! dad said i get them back tomoro tho lol x
> 
> I've been meaning to post about your nan and uncle love... I am so sorry. :hugs: As a parent, I understand your nan's comment of, "it should be me", think of outliving your own children.... :( I understand how that could hurt you to hear though. Such a sad situation. :hugs:Click to expand...

When my dad died, my granddad couldn't talk for a year, not a word :nope: He said it was so far out of the natural order of things that he couldn't process it


----------



## mummyApril

well were not going out as Jay doesnt want prezzo and i do :( heart set on it :(


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Luna, my dad has currently kidnapped the girls for last 2 days, i think to keep my nans mind from thinking too much, they keep her busy which she likes! dad said i get them back tomoro tho lol x
> 
> I've been meaning to post about your nan and uncle love... I am so sorry. :hugs: As a parent, I understand your nan's comment of, "it should be me", think of outliving your own children.... :( I understand how that could hurt you to hear though. Such a sad situation. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When my dad died, my granddad couldn't talk for a year, not a word :nope: He said it was so far out of the natural order of things that he couldn't process itClick to expand...

:( thats so sad, i hope my nan doesnt do that :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAYLEY good luck love :hugs: So exciting! 

LUNA I have pics of gompagomp and will post when back home since I've tried the ginge thing 100 times and my bb doesn't collaborate!
And for the drying well we don't have a tumble dryer but a basement laundry room and just hang it all out there for however long it takes :shrug: I chose Holly's washables for their quick dryingness- micro fibre over bamboo, since she had bamboo inserts and they took days and days to dry. You too have a basically winter baby in terms of drying time so opt for quick drying fabrics if you're sewing your own nappies, they crap their way through quite alot so you won't regret it :thumbup:

SARACHKA- poofuck stress and pills making your cycle out methinks. How are you doing? Any nearer to Revolution?


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> i think baby is trying to turn, im very stretchy down my sides like a stitch!

We have a mom due in Sept. Baby was breech and she was due to have an external version on Friday but baby flipped last night. She felt it :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Luna, my dad has currently kidnapped the girls for last 2 days, i think to keep my nans mind from thinking too much, they keep her busy which she likes! dad said i get them back tomoro tho lol x
> 
> I've been meaning to post about your nan and uncle love... I am so sorry. :hugs: As a parent, I understand your nan's comment of, "it should be me", think of outliving your own children.... :( I understand how that could hurt you to hear though. Such a sad situation. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When my dad died, my granddad couldn't talk for a year, not a word :nope: He said it was so far out of the natural order of things that he couldn't process itClick to expand...
> 
> :( thats so sad, i hope my nan doesnt do that :nope:Click to expand...

It was also complicated by the fact that he couldn't talk about how he died so maybe he felt he just couldn't say anything :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin my maid pisses me off so much! She never turns up! :shrug: Not even seen what her mug resembles yet :haha: And on a serious note, it's so wrong to lose achild before you go yourself, my MIL lost her 28 yr old daughter (my dh was 26 at the time), so sad :nope: I've signed the me first contract. And back to a cheerier note, bonjour and bisous my lovely Trin :hugs:

ESSIE- yes! Holly hands on head in scans, at birth, as a newborn and even now sometimes :haha:

Thanks to the bbm address people, you know who you are!

Gosh yes many posts for da munkie, almost exclusively Turtle :blush: Oh my zippeth me up when you want :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, I'm torn between wanting baby out and panicking because soon he won't be safe in my tum anymore. :hugs:
> 
> You know, if I had been able to carry the twins, we would have 1.5 year old twins right now. :shock:
> 
> Molly I keep hearing bits and pieces of your twins, but actually I don't know anything about what happened. I only just picked up on this a few weeks ago :shrug: I think I'm too new to have known, perhaps?Click to expand...

It was a story told in the beginning... when the founding turtles were establishing the first primitive relationships. :haha: 

Basically, I got pregnant (April of 2008) while on the Mirena with twins but one was ectopic while one was in utero. As you know, ectopic pregnancies are not viable so... yeah. 

Anyway, that loss sparked my need/desire to have another and so here I finally am. :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Luna, my dad has currently kidnapped the girls for last 2 days, i think to keep my nans mind from thinking too much, they keep her busy which she likes! dad said i get them back tomoro tho lol x
> 
> I've been meaning to post about your nan and uncle love... I am so sorry. :hugs: As a parent, I understand your nan's comment of, "it should be me", think of outliving your own children.... :( I understand how that could hurt you to hear though. Such a sad situation. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i know i sat for a second and the thought of that happening brought me to tears! her first born aswell just so hard, but thankyou she sounded so much better on the phone today! got a few giggles out of her :) xClick to expand...

:hugs: I'm glad she is in better spirits today. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin my maid pisses me off so much! She never turns up! :shrug: Not even seen what her mug resembles yet :haha: And on a serious note, it's so wrong to lose achild before you go yourself, my MIL lost her 28 yr old daughter (my dh was 26 at the time), so sad :nope: I've signed the me first contract. And back to a cheerier note, bonjour and bisous my lovely Trin :hugs:
> 
> ESSIE- yes! Holly hands on head in scans, at birth, as a newborn and even now sometimes :haha:
> 
> Thanks to the bbm address people, you know who you are!
> 
> Gosh yes many posts for da munkie, almost exclusively Turtle :blush: Oh my zippeth me up when you want :flower:

My youngest, for the first few months of her life, would pet her own head from back to front while feeding but oh my word would she get mad if you tried to do it for her. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Luna, my dad has currently kidnapped the girls for last 2 days, i think to keep my nans mind from thinking too much, they keep her busy which she likes! dad said i get them back tomoro tho lol x
> 
> I've been meaning to post about your nan and uncle love... I am so sorry. :hugs: As a parent, I understand your nan's comment of, "it should be me", think of outliving your own children.... :( I understand how that could hurt you to hear though. Such a sad situation. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When my dad died, my granddad couldn't talk for a year, not a word :nope: He said it was so far out of the natural order of things that he couldn't process itClick to expand...
> 
> :( thats so sad, i hope my nan doesnt do that :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It was also complicated by the fact that he couldn't talk about how he died so maybe he felt he just couldn't say anything :shrug:Click to expand...

Sometimes we come across such intense mental traumas that in order to preserve ourselves we disassociate. Poor man. :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin my maid pisses me off so much! She never turns up! :shrug: Not even seen what her mug resembles yet :haha: And on a serious note, it's so wrong to lose achild before you go yourself, my MIL lost her 28 yr old daughter (my dh was 26 at the time), so sad :nope: I've signed the me first contract. And back to a cheerier note, bonjour and bisous my lovely Trin :hugs:
> 
> ESSIE- yes! Holly hands on head in scans, at birth, as a newborn and even now sometimes :haha:
> 
> Thanks to the bbm address people, you know who you are!
> 
> Gosh yes many posts for da munkie, almost exclusively Turtle :blush: Oh my zippeth me up when you want :flower:

:hi: helloooo!
Tarquin had his cord draped around his neck and he was holding it. When he was a toddler he would drape everything round his neck...fashion style even in the womb :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I think this baby is bulimic :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

My lappy is up and working for the time being... how exciting is that?! I feel like I should power post :bodyb:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin. :( So sorry lovey.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> My lappy is up and working for the time being... how exciting is that?! I feel like I should power post :bodyb:

:happydance:YAY!:happydance:
Go for it!:bodyb:


----------



## mummyApril

Were on our way to prezzo whoop pregnant woman wins and so she should 2 against 1 and all lol x


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> HAYLEY good luck love :hugs: So exciting!
> 
> LUNA I have pics of gompagomp and will post when back home since I've tried the ginge thing 100 times and my bb doesn't collaborate!
> And for the drying well we don't have a tumble dryer but a basement laundry room and just hang it all out there for however long it takes :shrug: I chose Holly's washables for their quick dryingness- micro fibre over bamboo, since she had bamboo inserts and they took days and days to dry. You too have a basically winter baby in terms of drying time so opt for quick drying fabrics if you're sewing your own nappies, they crap their way through quite alot so you won't regret it :thumbup:
> 
> SARACHKA- poofuck stress and pills making your cycle out methinks. How are you doing? Any nearer to Revolution?

Yes - and my laundry is in the basement, too! I'll have months and months of cold weather drying... luckily the diaper covers I have should dry pretty quick, and the inserts are cotton. Those I could probably do in the dryer so they stay soft? My dryer is old and a beast and can pump out a load of laundry in about 25 minutes flat, so I'm hoping that means it is better for the environment??? :haha: The dryer at out old house took about two hours! :shock:

This might be TMI... but we recently started using cloth instead of toilet paper and so I've been learning how to wash all of that stuff. So I figure it's training for diapers. :haha: 



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, I'm torn between wanting baby out and panicking because soon he won't be safe in my tum anymore. :hugs:
> 
> You know, if I had been able to carry the twins, we would have 1.5 year old twins right now. :shock:
> 
> Molly I keep hearing bits and pieces of your twins, but actually I don't know anything about what happened. I only just picked up on this a few weeks ago :shrug: I think I'm too new to have known, perhaps?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a story told in the beginning... when the founding turtles were establishing the first primitive relationships. :haha:
> 
> Basically, I got pregnant (April of 2008) while on the Mirena with twins but one was ectopic while one was in utero. As you know, ectopic pregnancies are not viable so... yeah.
> 
> Anyway, that loss sparked my need/desire to have another and so here I finally am. :)Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing that with me :hugs: I'm sorry that happened; it must have been really sad. Mirena is a BC, right? I'm not familiar with that one. 

I can see how it sparked your wanting another baby, and I'm so glad it did because I've met you thanks to TTC! :happydance:



mummyApril said:


> Were on our way to prezzo whoop pregnant woman wins and so she should 2 against 1 and all lol x

Rightly so! Enjoy, April!! :kiss:

Okay, all showered and tidy - off to the grocery!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello !!! Thanks for all your texts,fb msg's and bbm's showing your concern. We are both fine i had a long wait then 1/2 hr on the monitor where i felt 3 movements which met criteria, she did my BP with digital machine 4 times it said high but at the MW earlier and all pregnancy its been spot on, i told her to get the old fashioned one out and her stethoscope which told her it was fine just like it has always at the MW at the health center! My nana told me this the other wk that they did this with my uncle and the digi ones tell a different reading each time and are always higher than the good old way!! Modern technology is CRAP basically!!!! They are ringing me for a scan tomorrow but i dont see the point as i feel like i have wasted everyone's time and made mum and that panic OH didnt get why we were there as his HB was ok so im pretty pissed off right now and wished i had'nt mentioned the reduced movements . They we're run off their feet and i was shocked we were all sitting around waiting in the tiniest of rooms with a labouring lady her suitcase and bags her fella and her mum huffing and puffing in her nightie, then i had to wait forever for the monitor as someone was already on it then the confusion with BP im a little bit cross with whole situation and am now dreading going to that labour ward to have this baby because it seems SHITE


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ergh, I think I have a throat infection as I can't swallow, my nose is alternating between blocked and runny and i'm soooooo tired :( feel shocking! Sorry I'm not keeping up and commenting much, I don't have a laptop only my lurkberry as I am at my mums helping with her new pony!

Hope everyone is well!!

For the ladies struggling with uploading could you explain where you are getting stuck and I will do my best to help!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: My dh just called me to see Holly, she's been in bed ''asleep' very quietly for ages...so I went expecting to see a sleeping beauty, I go into her room and there she is playing vigorously with 3 badminton rackets in her cot that she managed to sneak off the bed next to her :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello !!! Thanks for all your texts,fb msg's and bbm's showing your concern. We are both fine i had a long wait then 1/2 hr on the monitor where i felt 3 movements which met criteria, she did my BP with digital machine 4 times it said high but at the MW earlier and all pregnancy its been spot on, i told her to get the old fashioned one out and her stethoscope which told her it was fine just like it has always at the MW at the health center! My nana told me this the other wk that they did this with my uncle and the digi ones tell a different reading each time and are always higher than the good old way!! Modern technology is CRAP basically!!!! They are ringing me for a scan tomorrow but i dont see the point as i feel like i have wasted everyone's time and made mum and that panic OH didnt get why we were there as his HB was ok so im pretty pissed off right now and wished i had'nt mentioned the reduced movements . They we're run off their feet and i was shocked we were all sitting around waiting in the tiniest of rooms with a labouring lady her suitcase and bags her fella and her mum huffing and puffing in her nightie, then i had to wait forever for the monitor as someone was already on it then the confusion with BP im a little bit cross with whole situation and am now dreading going to that labour ward to have this baby because it seems SHITE

Sorry. What a horrid experience :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> This might be TMI... but we recently started using cloth instead of toilet paper and so I've been learning how to wash all of that stuff. So I figure it's training for diapers. :haha:

:shock: :saywhat:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl: My dh just called me to see Holly, she's been in bed ''asleep' very quietly for ages...so I went expecting to see a sleeping beauty, I go into her room and there she is playing vigorously with 3 badminton rackets in her cot that she managed to sneak off the bed next to her :rofl:

:rofl: holidays are not for sleeping


----------



## TrinityMom

Our TV reception sucks because of the rain so I think I'm going to go to bed and read. One more sleep and DH is back :yipee:

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> HAYLEY good luck love :hugs: So exciting!
> 
> LUNA I have pics of gompagomp and will post when back home since I've tried the ginge thing 100 times and my bb doesn't collaborate!
> And for the drying well we don't have a tumble dryer but a basement laundry room and just hang it all out there for however long it takes :shrug: I chose Holly's washables for their quick dryingness- micro fibre over bamboo, since she had bamboo inserts and they took days and days to dry. You too have a basically winter baby in terms of drying time so opt for quick drying fabrics if you're sewing your own nappies, they crap their way through quite alot so you won't regret it :thumbup:
> 
> SARACHKA- poofuck stress and pills making your cycle out methinks. How are you doing? Any nearer to Revolution?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - and my laundry is in the basement, too! I'll have months and months of cold weather drying... luckily the diaper covers I have should dry pretty quick, and the inserts are cotton. Those I could probably do in the dryer so they stay soft? My dryer is old and a beast and can pump out a load of laundry in about 25 minutes flat, so I'm hoping that means it is better for the environment??? :haha: The dryer at out old house took about two hours! :shock:
> 
> This might be TMI... but we recently started using cloth instead of toilet paper and so I've been learning how to wash all of that stuff. So I figure it's training for diapers. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, I'm torn between wanting baby out and panicking because soon he won't be safe in my tum anymore. :hugs:
> 
> You know, if I had been able to carry the twins, we would have 1.5 year old twins right now. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Molly I keep hearing bits and pieces of your twins, but actually I don't know anything about what happened. I only just picked up on this a few weeks ago :shrug: I think I'm too new to have known, perhaps?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a story told in the beginning... when the founding turtles were establishing the first primitive relationships. :haha:
> 
> Basically, I got pregnant (April of 2008) while on the Mirena with twins but one was ectopic while one was in utero. As you know, ectopic pregnancies are not viable so... yeah.
> 
> Anyway, that loss sparked my need/desire to have another and so here I finally am. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing that with me :hugs: I'm sorry that happened; it must have been really sad. Mirena is a BC, right? I'm not familiar with that one.
> 
> I can see how it sparked your wanting another baby, and I'm so glad it did because I've met you thanks to TTC! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Were on our way to prezzo whoop pregnant woman wins and so she should 2 against 1 and all lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Rightly so! Enjoy, April!! :kiss:
> 
> Okay, all showered and tidy - off to the grocery!Click to expand...

Mirena is a BC, correct. It is an IUD, so it blocks the tubes and only secretes a small amount of hormone. It worked fabulously for about 2 years. 

Have fun at the grocers. :)


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Our TV reception sucks because of the rain so I think I'm going to go to bed and read. One more sleep and DH is back :yipee:
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

YAY FOR DH COMING HOME!!! :hugs: I know how awesome a feeling that is... knowing he'll be home in less than 24 hours. :yipee: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

God luna it's more than training for nappies what you're doing now! :haha: breastmilk baby poo is like honey, I dread to think what yours and dh's is like, bit I suspect not honey :shock: I'd rather just go everywhere by bike than wash that as my enviro contribution! :tease:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit! I see you! Ahh! :dance: I've missed you! :hugs: I didn't say anything about your birth story and I'm so sorry but I nuvved it and I absolutely love the pma you have about it even though it didn't go the way you wanted... eyes on the prize right? :hugs: I am so proud of you, you did a fabulous job and Cara is proof of it all yes? :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> God luna it's more than training for nappies what you're doing now! :haha: breastmilk baby poo is like honey, I dread to think what yours and dh's is like, bit I suspect not honey :shock: I'd rather just go everywhere by bike than wash that as my enviro contribution! :tease:

:haha: She is a brave lass isn't she?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit! I see you! Ahh! :dance: I've missed you! :hugs: I didn't say anything about your birth story and I'm so sorry but I nuvved it and I absolutely love the pma you have about it even though it didn't go the way you wanted... eyes on the prize right? :hugs: I am so proud of you, you did a fabulous job and Cara is proof of it all yes? :cloud9:

Hiya Moll - missed you big time m'love. I am desperately trying to keep up even if I don't manage to post much.

Thanks for your kind comments about my birth story - how can anyone be anything other than positive when they see their little healthy bundle at the end of it?:cloud9:

Ahhhh, screamy baby calleth for booby juice, hopefully back later.. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

All by myself.... don't want to be... ALLL BYYY MYYYYSEEEELLLLFFF....:serenade:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit! I see you! Ahh! :dance: I've missed you! :hugs: I didn't say anything about your birth story and I'm so sorry but I nuvved it and I absolutely love the pma you have about it even though it didn't go the way you wanted... eyes on the prize right? :hugs: I am so proud of you, you did a fabulous job and Cara is proof of it all yes? :cloud9:
> 
> Hiya Moll - missed you big time m'love. I am desperately trying to keep up even if I don't manage to post much.
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments about my birth story - how can anyone be anything other than positive when they see their little healthy bundle at the end of it?:cloud9:
> 
> Ahhhh, screamy baby calleth for booby juice, hopefully back later.. :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Being on my phone 99% of the time, I normally just keep up... don't manage to post as much. :shrug: I still nuv you all. I did tell my OH that this lappy needs to be fixed before babe arrives or I'll never be able to keep up!

Aww... screamy baby. :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Ugh I'm soooo full!

OH made a potato omelette and massive salad for dinner, and we had some toblerone torte as itls his birthday!!! Happy Birthday OH, you're a poofuck but a poofuck that I love to the end of the earth!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Kitteh pls buy one of those baby wearing slings so you can dispense boobie juice and bnb anecdotes simultaneously!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> My new maid has NOOOO logic. It has been bucketing down since Sunday night. Yesterday, she did my handwashing, including my bras. This is a step in the right direction because she has been putting them in the washing machine - so they come out beautifully twisted and mangled. Anyway, she hand washes them and then...
> 
> 
> 
> puts them in the tubledryer :dohh: So I explain (for the 4 573 623rd time) that she should read the clothing labels and see what can go in the machine and what can go in the tumbledryer. Today, I come home in the pouring rain and the handwashing is....
> 
> 
> 
> on the washing line :dohh: And she has washed ALL the sheets and towels in the house :dohh:
> 
> (And before anyone leaps up and down, I am very grateful that we have a maid and I realise I'm probably the only one on here who does, but I work fulltime and run a charity and have 3 children)
> 
> Thank you...rant over

I understand I was constantly telling our cleaning service about the specific things I want done and it was not properly done. We have a new service starting on Thursday!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit you'll soon be slobbing baby over your arm for a feed whilst bnb ing :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Why oh why must the feet suffer so during pregnancy?? :sad2:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> kmteehoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Thankyou all for the welcome. Also thanks ginge i will follow your instructions and hopefully get a pic up later when I'm on lappy! Hope everyone is having a lovely day and there's some good news from Hayley soon! Its grey and horrible here. Urg! By here i mean down south. I.o.w to be exact :) OH and I'm expecting a pink bundle (although i am so sacred she will be a he after everyone convinced me she was a boy!) Edd is September 20th. Woohoo its all coming round quick now. This has taken me ages to type out on my phone so will try get on later! Xx
> 
> Yay for :pink:! Do you have a name picked out, yet?Click to expand...

How exciting a girl!!!!!!!!!! 

Luna so glad you are feeling lovely now!!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My feet were fine Molly, not a sausage of swelling anywhere ever :shrug: But I had GD to annoy me instead :haha: You can't win, there's always some poofuck or other!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I think this baby is bulimic :sick:

AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I REALLY JUST LAUGHED OUT LOUD AT THIS!!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello !!! Thanks for all your texts,fb msg's and bbm's showing your concern. We are both fine i had a long wait then 1/2 hr on the monitor where i felt 3 movements which met criteria, she did my BP with digital machine 4 times it said high but at the MW earlier and all pregnancy its been spot on, i told her to get the old fashioned one out and her stethoscope which told her it was fine just like it has always at the MW at the health center! My nana told me this the other wk that they did this with my uncle and the digi ones tell a different reading each time and are always higher than the good old way!! Modern technology is CRAP basically!!!! They are ringing me for a scan tomorrow but i dont see the point as i feel like i have wasted everyone's time and made mum and that panic OH didnt get why we were there as his HB was ok so im pretty pissed off right now and wished i had'nt mentioned the reduced movements . They we're run off their feet and i was shocked we were all sitting around waiting in the tiniest of rooms with a labouring lady her suitcase and bags her fella and her mum huffing and puffing in her nightie, then i had to wait forever for the monitor as someone was already on it then the confusion with BP im a little bit cross with whole situation and am now dreading going to that labour ward to have this baby because it seems SHITE
> 
> Sorry. What a horrid experience :hugs:Click to expand...

I AM SO SORRY:hugs: Do not be scared it will go well when you go into labour.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> My feet were fine Molly, not a sausage of swelling anywhere ever :shrug: But I had GD to annoy me instead :haha: You can't win, there's always some poofuck or other!

This is my first pregnancy that I've had to deal with swelling... I can't say that I'm pleased. :nope: I also have weak ankles (I know, how fainting femme of me) and now they are bruising.... :shrug: it's all enough for a bit of whine I suppose.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> All by myself.... don't want to be... ALLL BYYY MYYYYSEEEELLLLFFF....:serenade:

I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!! I MAY GO SEE CELINE DION IN DECEMBER IN VEGAS!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

My ugly swollen foot with bruising ankle...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0334.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> My ugly swollen foot with bruising ankle...

AWWWWW your poor foot :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

OOO I SEE MANY LURKERS HI TURTLES!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a dream last night that I got my period on 9dpo and was diagnosed as having Luteal Phase Defect. Spiffing that I didn't actually and it was all a dream :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ouchie pouchie Molly :hugs: maybe swimming would help with the swelling? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a dream last night that I got my period on 9dpo and was diagnosed as having Luteal Phase Defect. Spiffing that I didn't actually and it was all a dream :happydance:

WHAT A SCARY DREAM!!!! :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: all! 

Good days? Hayles sorry about your experience I'm sure you only had to wait cause people that were in labour needed care and when you're in labour that'll be you!

Happy birthday Charlie - I seen your Facebook photo :) 

Molls sorry about le feet they do look sore like :hugs:

Kmteehoo congrats on :pink: bundle :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Ouchie pouchie Molly :hugs: maybe swimming would help with the swelling? :shrug:

Of course! Swimming helps with everything. :winkwink: It pops/snaps every other step I take. Rather annoying.


----------



## Mollykins

How are you doing Jaynie baby?


----------



## addie25

I NEEEEEED TO STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!!!!

My friend was told she needs to get surgery because she may have endometriosis and they wont know if she does unless she gets the surgery. It is invasive but it can be why she is not getting pregnant. I just googled what it was and I have symptoms on that list!!!!!!! BUT I assume most people have some symptoms on that list ( i have pain 2 weeks be4 my period but thats just ovulation) thats one sign but if I had it my doctor would not be letting me do IVF so I just should not google.) I feel so badly for her that she is going to have to get that done. All she wants is a baby and that is what she has to do and it may not even be the cause and then she has to experience that big surgery for nothing.

GOOGLE BAD!!!! :ninja:


----------



## Sarachka

April I made you a siggie but let me know if you want something different

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/april-1.jpg

direct link:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/april-1.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to play diabolo with the boys for a bit before bed, and dh is off to bed straight away, he's exhausted after sea kayaking- it was his go today! Nighty night all, sleep tight:kiss: xxXxx


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> April I made you a siggie but let me know if you want something different
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/april-1.jpg
> 
> direct link:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/april-1.jpg

OMG that is so amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to play diabolo with the boys for a bit before bed, and dh is off to bed straight away, he's exhausted after sea kayaking- it was his go today! Nighty night all, sleep tight:kiss: xxXxx

:sleep: Well B!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Beautiful siggy Sarachka! :thumbup:

Addie, you are smart to not google!

Goodnight B! Enjoy the rest of your night. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka such a lovely siggy!! Xxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I feel so crappy I am in bed going to have an early night and be up for the boot sale tomorrow enjoy the rest of your evening ladies xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> I feel so crappy I am in bed going to have an early night and be up for the boot sale tomorrow enjoy the rest of your evening ladies xxxx

I love sales... I hate you feeling crappy. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Feel better Ging :hugs:


----------



## addie25

So I got all the things I will need to make a quilt. Not sure if I will be able to make it tho :wacko: I shall try and see what happens. I wanted it neutral but turned out being blue green and yellow material so more for a boy but a girl may like it as well it has a frog on it and flowers. :thumbup: If I make this one well I will try a bigger one later one when I am pregnant and know the sex of the baby. This is my practice one.


----------



## addie25

I have cleared the thread :shrug:Hope everyone is enjoying their night I may take a quick nap be4 dinner :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm here enjoying birthday niceties :thumbup: so might be a bit late for me which is a shame cause i'm up in the morning but it'd almost e rude not to when the conversation is so good!! Sigh. 

How's you?? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I just got off the phone with my OH. He calls to tell me that he will be home soon but that he is going to be working out of town all next week and all the following week. :hissy: :brat: :hissy: :brat: :growlmad:

We have shipments arriving for the house and the nursery all week and OF COURSE the most heavy, the crib (with a shipping weight of 65.3 lbs/29.6 kg) will be showing up on Monday 01, August. On that day, which is also the first day OH will be gone, I have an OB appointment so... if the crib doesn't arrive before I leave then... :shrug: I don't know what happens and if it does... I'm going to have to move all that weight by myself. 

sigh. 

I'm done.

EDIT: I've just seen the brilliance in my OH calling before he got home...


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm here enjoying birthday niceties :thumbup: so might be a bit late for me which is a shame cause i'm up in the morning but it'd almost e rude not to when the conversation is so good!! Sigh.
> 
> How's you?? :hugs:

Birthday tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Iv just popped on quickly am in bed ready for sleep, iv just seen the siggy and omg I love it, made me feel lil emotional! Love love love it, will put it on tomoro thankyou sooo much xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

I have aunt flo feelings. Hope she just arrives & gets it over with tomorrow. I did think it might have been all the pills I popped at the wknd but I was already late by then. Mystery. Nasty teasy mystery. I am surprised I'm still alive after my 'Amy winehouse' special cocktail of pills I took. (too soon to joke like that?!) 

Kmteehoo welcome! I'm glad you spoke, I was beginning to suspect that you didn't have arms and could only read, not type. Congrats on your pregnancy. Where abouts are u from?


----------



## Sarachka

April I'm glad you like it. Am always happy to do more


----------



## addie25

Just woke up from my nap to find DH and our cat Nikki standing over me . DH Is all excited I am napping bc he is tired so is now going to join me but I am very awake. So odd I woke up and I was so confused I was thinking in Italian and saying I have an italian head ache ???? I do not speak Italian I speak French lol but I fell asleep to an Italian movie so maybe that's why. My head is pounding but can't fall back to sleep.

Sarah af is so frustrating I hope it all sorts itself out tomorrow and u grt a bfp that just took a little longer to show up or af shows he face ( hopefully it's the bfp tho)


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> This might be TMI... but we recently started using cloth instead of toilet paper and so I've been learning how to wash all of that stuff. So I figure it's training for diapers. :haha:
> 
> :shock: :saywhat:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> God luna it's more than training for nappies what you're doing now! :haha: breastmilk baby poo is like honey, I dread to think what yours and dh's is like, bit I suspect not honey :shock: I'd rather just go everywhere by bike than wash that as my enviro contribution! :tease:




Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> God luna it's more than training for nappies what you're doing now! :haha: breastmilk baby poo is like honey, I dread to think what yours and dh's is like, bit I suspect not honey :shock: I'd rather just go everywhere by bike than wash that as my enviro contribution! :tease:
> 
> :haha: She is a brave lass isn't she?Click to expand...

Oh, it really isn't so bad as all that. Really - I never have to touch or even see a thing. I put some of these in both bathrooms:
https://www.simplehuman.com/images/p-can-pl-bl.jpg
I sewed some cloth liners for them and serged up some terry and flannel 'bum wipes' and made a spray bottle solution for 'clean up' of the bum. After we use the bum wipe, just step on the food pedal of the trash can, toss in the wipe, done. Washing day, I just lift out the cloth liner and toss the whole thing in the wash. Nothing hard about it, really? :thumbup:
I know it's not for everyone, but I seriously was using SO much TP, especially with #2.... Like go through a roll every two days amount of TP usage. :blush: And TP is both expensive and wasteful in the amounts I was using it!

And, if I could ride my bike everywhere, I would... :thumbup:

We DO need to get a new washer, though. While our dryer is great, the old washer uses a TON of water. It's 25 gallons for the smallest load! :shock:


----------



## addie25

Ok I am freaked out!!!! I live in a safe town but over a year ago this guy came to my door asking if I was home alone went on and on about r u alone n I was so stunned that I didn't know how to react n eventually shut the door. Tonight I hear my front door n think it's Ej even Nikki the cat ran to the front door bc she heard something n when I didn't hear keys try to open the door I flashed the lights then went to the window n no one was there. The cat would not have run to the door if no one was there she heard somethig n she is still walking around listening. I called EJ n he came home n said it was nothing but why would the cat react if it was nothing? We eventually found out the guy that came to my house was mentally challenged and lives in the neighborhood and did not know what he was doing but I'm still afraid of him what if it was him coming to the door?? Great I've been so good being alone in the house n now I'm freaked out again.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Birthday Jaynie! You're a grown up now!


Hope you have a lovely day :flower: :hugs:

XxxxxxxX Love B and Holly XxxxxxxX


----------



## LunaLady

I will follow suit and wish Jaynie a very 

Happy Birthday!!

I hope you have a wonderful day and Adam treats you nice and that you get spoiled a bit :hugs:

:happydance: We NUV you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

*Happy Birthday Jaynie baby!*


I hope you have a fabbo day today. :hugs: Nuv you bunches. :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey turts I've just had a gorgeous clifftop walk watching the sunrise and was struck by the fact that we share the same sun. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks turts :cloud9: just opened my presents :cloud9: so far I have a camera, coco mademoiselle, a notebook & pen, badge, fancy book Mark, £300 :happydance: not a bad loot I say :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just excited to be eating out TWICE in one day!


----------



## Crunchie

Happy birthday jaynie pops !!!

Have a lovely day my goregous one


----------



## firstbaby25

Molls quickly - my OH does the call before face to face :haha: :hugs: I know you hate it but truthfully your OH can't like it... T'is crap for both of you :kiss: 

Going out for lunch at work and also for tea and as I type Adam's mum is making me a bacon butty :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy birthday jaynie!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

WARNING! Call the police! I think South Africa has stolen your weather!
This is about an hour and 15 min drive from us
https://www.capetimes.co.za/polopoly_fs/dsc8068-copy-1.1106279!/image/1215176278.jpg_gen/derivatives/box_300/1215176278.jpg
https://www.iblog.co.za/wp-content/blogs.dir/5485/uploads//kokstad%20kwazulu%20natal%20snow%202.jpg
https://www.iol.co.za/polopoly_fs/snow-july-27-1.1106525!/image/559943015.jpg_gen/derivatives/box_300/559943015.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAYNIE!!!!*
https://eventingnation.com/home/Happy%20Birthday%20to%20You%20!!!.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brrrrr! Hope that weather doesn't come our way Trin!

Jaynie that sounds like great birthday bootie to me, ENJOY!

I'm with Holly at the mini club, she's playing kitchens with 2 very blond Dutch girls

I have turtle mail to post so will be going to the PO this afternoon, should I buy more weesticks while I'm in town? I lost interest in weeing yesterday but today, because I woke up at 5 ravenously hungry and with the impression my boobs hurt and AF cramps and sneezed twice, I wee'd on the stick I was saving for next round. There was an evap but no BFP but I've just been reading 11dpo testing threads as one really shouldn't and some women did get negatives at 11dpo then and positives later but I feel I'm back to my eternal clutching at straws :nope: I don't believe what any of these Google women say, it's just that Trin is rather bugging me with her niggling 13dpo bfp, since she's real :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I just got off the phone with my OH. He calls to tell me that he will be home soon but that he is going to be working out of town all next week and all the following week. :hissy: :brat: :hissy: :brat: :growlmad:
> 
> We have shipments arriving for the house and the nursery all week and OF COURSE the most heavy, the crib (with a shipping weight of 65.3 lbs/29.6 kg) will be showing up on Monday 01, August. On that day, which is also the first day OH will be gone, I have an OB appointment so... if the crib doesn't arrive before I leave then... :shrug: I don't know what happens and if it does... I'm going to have to move all that weight by myself.
> 
> sigh.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> EDIT: I've just seen the brilliance in my OH calling before he got home...

Poofucks Molls :nope: That's horrid. I thought one week was bad!

Will the delivery people not put it in the room for you? STick out your bump and flutter your eyelashes and wiggle your weak ankles :haha:...and if that fails threaten to beat them up with your amazonian arms :bodyb:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Brrrrr! Hope that weather doesn't come our way Trin!
> 
> Jaynie that sounds like great birthday bootie to me, ENJOY!
> 
> I'm with Holly at the mini club, she's playing kitchens with 2 very blond Dutch girls
> 
> I have turtle mail to post so will be going to the PO this afternoon, should I buy more weesticks while I'm in town? I lost interest in weeing yesterday but today, because I woke up at 5 ravenously hungry and with the impression my boobs hurt and AF cramps and sneezed twice, I wee'd on the stick I was saving for next round. There was an evap but no BFP but I've just been reading 11dpo testing threads as one really shouldn't and some women did get negatives at 11dpo then and positives later but I feel I'm back to my eternal clutching at straws :nope: I don't believe what any of these Google women say, it's just that Trin is rather bugging me with her niggling 13dpo bfp, since she's real :haha:

I am indeed real and I DEMAND that you buy more weesticks and send me a pic of it so I can post it on here. Yes, D-E-M-A-N-D!!


----------



## Sarachka

*My beloved Jaynochka!!!!!!
*

*Happy* *Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*I'm sorry I was too mentally debilitated over the weekend to organise sending your birthday gift and card but they WILL arrive ASAP, so here's what I would bring you today if I could:*

We would eat these:

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12512311/tumblr_lno024IBWL1qz7ayqo1_500_large.jpg?1311744883

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12512359/tumblr_looop6qIfw1qasbyxo1_500_large.jpg?1311744984

https://data.whicdn.com/images/1891135/4502893060_a5eec7a16d_o_large.jpg?1270737333


and then don our best going out gear:

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12514894/tumblr_loze6aIrSy1qkdj3io1_500_large.jpg?1311751948

and go here (it's in LA)

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12500681/264604_1813174377196_1475135347_31509518_131847_n_large.jpg?1311722199


----------



## poas

Oooh wee stick pic time :) 
Hope all turtles are good we are in the middle of finishing our new kitchen...it was a single brick shed joined onto my house but is not any longer!!!!
Will be back later to hear of everyone's day :)


----------



## Sarachka

I should be on CD 7 now and getting ready to enter my fertile period next week but instead I'm stuck in cruel limbo!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

*H*APPY BIRTHDAY
Jaynie :)


----------



## mummyApril

sara im so sorry that mother nature is bein a shit! have you done a test today? x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> WARNING! Call the police! I think South Africa has stolen your weather!
> This is about an hour and 15 min drive from us
> https://www.capetimes.co.za/polopoly_fs/dsc8068-copy-1.1106279!/image/1215176278.jpg_gen/derivatives/box_300/1215176278.jpg
> https://www.iblog.co.za/wp-content/blogs.dir/5485/uploads//kokstad%20kwazulu%20natal%20snow%202.jpg
> https://www.iol.co.za/polopoly_fs/snow-july-27-1.1106525!/image/559943015.jpg_gen/derivatives/box_300/559943015.jpg

woo snow i love, do you normally get snow at this time of year?


----------



## mummyApril

does anyone know the cheapest courier to use in Uk?


----------



## mummyApril

oh crap my mums goin to be here in a min n im still sortin clothes half naked oopps lol!


----------



## new mummy2010

Well im off for my scan at 2.15 to check water and placenta position im really pissed off today and im not looking forward to birthing at that hosp anymore not one little bit

Sarah is it your wed off work? Do a digi maybe? or another superdrug you may have o'd late too with stress you know and implanted late and before you shout at me!! These things can happen x

Wow Trin i bet the boys are loving it !!! I like to see snow not to be in it though.

B, hello thanks for your picture this morning that did cheer me up!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

jaynie sounds like some great b'day presents so far, do you have plans for the day ? sorry if you have already said im having trouble catching up on yesterday lappy and net are being s l o w just another thing to bloody wind me up today!!! Are you at work?


----------



## new mummy2010

where are you off too april?


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> WARNING! Call the police! I think South Africa has stolen your weather!
> This is about an hour and 15 min drive from us
> 
> woo snow i love, do you normally get snow at this time of year?Click to expand...

We never get snow where we are but they sometimes get snow in the Midlands where these were taken. But, they have had so much snow and in areas where tit's not expected, that 9 major roads have been closed and truckers have been stranded in their trucks overnight


----------



## new mummy2010

sezi you can make me a new siggy if you like lovely


----------



## HollyMonkey

April your siggy looks AMAZING! Clever Sarachka!


----------



## TrinityMom

More extreme weather in Durban. This was in a London newspaper! My friend's fiance was on the rescue crew. Got pics of him hanging out of the helicopter (tiny spec on the side) airlifting people

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285383_10150260913322553_534422552_8153207_4071218_n.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley I'm sorry you feel so down and angry, I hope you get a really nice midwife! And have a good experience when having Nate! Not too long now sweet! 
Am off to my sisters for lunch and to look at the professional wedding photos :) then back home x


----------



## mummyApril

The weather in the world is weird recently :/


----------



## addie25

addie25 said:


> Ok I am freaked out!!!! I live in a safe town but over a year ago this guy came to my door asking if I was home alone went on and on about r u alone n I was so stunned that I didn't know how to react n eventually shut the door. Tonight I hear my front door n think it's Ej even Nikki the cat ran to the front door bc she heard something n when I didn't hear keys try to open the door I flashed the lights then went to the window n no one was there. The cat would not have run to the door if no one was there she heard somethig n she is still walking around listening. I called EJ n he came home n said it was nothing but why would the cat react if it was nothing? We eventually found out the guy that came to my house was mentally challenged and lives in the neighborhood and did not know what he was doing but I'm still afraid of him what if it was him coming to the door?? Great I've been so good being alone in the house n now I'm freaked out again.

So after last nights situation( the above) I do not feel like being alone and I would like to find out where that guy lives and see who cares for him since he should not be alone if he has challenges. Not sure if it was him even but would make sense since he has come to the house be4.

Happy birthday Jaynie I hope u have a lovely day and get spoiled!!


----------



## addie25

My Day Today:

1. Laundry
2. Shower
3.Practice some sign language (Not sure y I want to learn sign language I do not know anyone that can sign but it looks interesting. Wish I knew someone that could sign bc I wont be having a conversation with anyone its just for my own self.) I guess Its because I am watching this show where they sign and its such an interesting language that I try and learn off of it and so now I am using youtube. I cant be fluent off youtube but I can get some lessons. This morning I signed good morning to DH and thank you because he made me breakfast he laughed lol another one of my little things is what he is thinking I love trying to learn everything.
4. A friend and I are going to a movie
5. Cooking dinner 
6. Hanging out with DH


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/y.gif
https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/d.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/y.gif
https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/j.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/y.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/birthday/e.gif​


----------



## kit_cat

Happy Birthday Jaynie my lovely :flower:

I hope your day is as fantastic as you are :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

So what do y'all think I should do? Start OPKing? Did I perhaps just have an anovulatory cycle?


----------



## Sarachka

I'm feeling really crampy now actually which usually means AF is within 24 hrs of her arrival.


----------



## LunaLady

I hope something happens for you, Sara, so that you don't have to hang out in limbo anymore!! I've had my period late by more than a week before and it's very stressful. Once was due to stress and once was due to illness - our bodies do funny things sometimes. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie sounds like you're having a lovely birthday! Awesome presents you go there!! What camera did you get?


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, your foot looks painful! :cry:

Poor Molly. 

And I'm sorry your DH is going to be away so long.... that really sucks!! I wish I lived closer to you and I could come over and help you with your nursery stuff. :hugs: If only WA and OR were a bit more squished together.... ;)


----------



## Sarachka

I guess I am stressed. This is the longest cycle since I started recording my cycles in January 2010. Im on CD36 & the longest was 33 days in June 2010


----------



## addie25

Sarah I agree it could be stress that is holding AF hostage that has happened to me before.

So I have been looking out my window all day trying to see if I see that guy walking around my neighborhood. Like I said he is mentally challenged but that does not make him dangerous and I can not be sure it was him that came and tried to open my door last night. But if I look at past events he did come to my door once. And even tho he is mentally handicap its still odd for anyone to ask u over and over "are you home alone tonight, are you sure you are not home alone tonight" I mean would that not freak you out?


----------



## LunaLady

When we were buying our house last year I was really stressed over the whole process and my period was 11 days late and I didn't even realize it until I got a reminder from the website I was using to track my periods that I hadn't put in my start date for that month. I went and bought a test (we were not TTC at that time) and it was negative and then my period started the next day. :shrug:

And then earlier this year my period was 13 days late after I had a really bad stomach bug.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Sarah I agree it could be stress that is holding AF hostage that has happened to me before.
> 
> So I have been looking out my window all day trying to see if I see that guy walking around my neighborhood. Like I said he is mentally challenged but that does not make him dangerous and I can not be sure it was him that came and tried to open my door last night. But if I look at past events he did come to my door once. And even tho he is mentally handicap its still odd for anyone to ask u over and over "are you home alone tonight, are you sure you are not home alone tonight" I mean would that not freak you out?

I would be freaked out about that - but I don't ever answer our door unless I know who it is (as in, I'm expecting someone). NEVER. Even if DH is home. I have a beware of dog sign and a no soliciting sign on my door, so not too many people ever come - but I don't answer even for those who do come. Even postal deliveries... I wait for them to leave the package, then I open the door and grab it. I don't have trust for strangers. But, I feel very safe inside my house, so I don't get freaked out or anything. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I agree it could be stress that is holding AF hostage that has happened to me before.
> 
> So I have been looking out my window all day trying to see if I see that guy walking around my neighborhood. Like I said he is mentally challenged but that does not make him dangerous and I can not be sure it was him that came and tried to open my door last night. But if I look at past events he did come to my door once. And even tho he is mentally handicap its still odd for anyone to ask u over and over "are you home alone tonight, are you sure you are not home alone tonight" I mean would that not freak you out?
> 
> I would be freaked out about that - but I don't ever answer our door unless I know who it is (as in, I'm expecting someone). NEVER. Even if DH is home. I have a beware of dog sign and a no soliciting sign on my door, so not too many people ever come - but I don't answer even for those who do come. Even postal deliveries... I wait for them to leave the package, then I open the door and grab it. I don't have trust for strangers. But, I feel very safe inside my house, so I don't get freaked out or anything. :shrug:Click to expand...

I live in a very safe area but things happen in all towns even if its a great area but usually I do not worry being alone. I opened the door to that guy because I was expecting someone and I did not shut it rt away because well when u get into a situation like that you freeze (or I did) and did not know what to do but I reached 4ward and locked the glass door I never opened that door to him and then he left. Then a year later I was told of his mental handicap but still who asks someone over n over if they are home alone handicap or not thats just freaky. So last night when I heard my door and realized it was not EJ I thought of him but by the time I went to my window I did not see anyone. Could have been some kids 2 for some reason the kids love sitting by my house because I have the biggest lawn so they play catch and such outside maybe they were playing a game ( i used to ring and run as a child maybe it was a prank who knows) but now after putting my fear aside after that guy came a couple years ago I am again afraid to be home by myself. I will get over it and I am going to get a security system.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all

Poofuck connection tonight!

Sarachka my last cycle was 40 days,probably due to the excitement of my trip to the uk and meeting Kit and the disappointment of not meeting you :cry: I hate random odd long cycles but they come along from time to time for me:shrug:

Off for a catch up....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie I want those letters for my birthday too please :thumbup: Many thanks in advance :hugs:

Addie hope you're not feeling too freaked out. I used to be a scardy cat on my own but since I've had Holly I've turned into a kind of savage territory defending tiger. If I heard a noise in the night before I'd hide trembling under the covers, now I stride angrily out into the dark to give whatfor to whoever needs it, but fortunately so far it's only been foxes and stoats and suchlike that have got my blood up in the night! You need a Rottweiler like Trin and Ginge!


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening all my scan showed everything is good and Nate is 3\5ths engaged the mw yesterday + the sonographer have both said they are surprised how low down he is already considering its my second pregnancy !!

Thanks April for your kind words, today I was impressed at the speed I was seen (straight away!) Didn't even have to pay for parking 

I'm just so ready now and my body feels ready and I want him to be ready but I just know I will go bloody over even with the encouraging words of mw + sonographer saying fx he won't be long at all now oh well good things come to those who wait hey !!

Addie that does sound freaky but maybe it was the kids daring each other and what not to knock and run kinda thing?! Don't be scared in your own home lovely its your fortress


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, it is rather poofucky for him to be gone but he will be home for the weekends and he will not be going out of town again until after baby is born. :thumbup: oh and I want your snow! :hissy:

B, :dance: wee sticks!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i want snow! :hissy:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Newbie I want those letters for my birthday too please :thumbup: Many thanks in advance :hugs:
> 
> Addie hope you're not feeling too freaked out. I used to be a scardy cat on my own but since I've had Holly I've turned into a kind of savage territory defending tiger. If I heard a noise in the night before I'd hide trembling under the covers, now I stride angrily out into the dark to give whatfor to whoever needs it, but fortunately so far it's only been foxes and stoats and suchlike that have got my blood up in the night! You need a Rottweiler like Trin and Ginge!

LOL ur funny "a savage territory defending tiger" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope you're having a Fab B'day Jaynie! :hugs:

There's a beautiful shop here that sells ONLY tinned fish :cloud9: I got my MIL a set of lots of tins of gourmand nommo, things like lobster in whiskey and crab in cognac and spicey tuna and all the sort of things I'd just LOVE! May have to buy myself the same gift :haha:

Fabbo day of walking and pool swimming, Holly refused to leave the pool, 3 hrs in the water, relays between dh and me :shock: She was like a wrinkly prune when we dragged her out screaming :haha:

KITTY!!!!!! NEWS PLEASE of Cara and the new rhythm of your days :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening all my scan showed everything is good and Nate is 3\5ths engaged the mw yesterday + the sonographer have both said they are surprised how low down he is already considering its my second pregnancy !!

Thanks April for your kind words, today I was impressed at the speed I was seen (straight away!) Didn't even have to pay for parking 

I'm just so ready now and my body feels ready and I want him to be ready but I just know I will go bloody over even with the encouraging words of mw + sonographer saying fx he won't be long at all now oh well good things come to those who wait hey !!

Addie that does sound freaky but maybe it was the kids daring each other and what not to knock and run kinda thing?! Don't be scared in your own home lovely its your fortress


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Evening all my scan showed everything is good and Nate is 3\5ths engaged the mw yesterday + the sonographer have both said they are surprised how low down he is already considering its my second pregnancy !!
> 
> Thanks April for your kind words, today I was impressed at the speed I was seen (straight away!) Didn't even have to pay for parking
> 
> I'm just so ready now and my body feels ready and I want him to be ready but I just know I will go bloody over even with the encouraging words of mw + sonographer saying fx he won't be long at all now oh well good things come to those who wait hey !!
> 
> Addie that does sound freaky but maybe it was the kids daring each other and what not to knock and run kinda thing?! Don't be scared in your own home lovely its your fortress

Im glad everything went well :hugs: I think he will come early if he is so low. He wants to meet his mommy!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOLLY! I got weesticks! And wee'd! The good news is that I about to have my last AF for a very long time :dance: (Pma pma :wacko:) C'etait tres tres negatif :cry:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> MOLLY! I got weesticks! And wee'd! The good news is that I about to have my last AF for a very long time :dance: (Pma pma :wacko:) C'etait tres tres negatif :cry:

Im sorry its a negative :hugs:but I am hopeful I never thing someone is out till they get AF.


----------



## addie25

I just got these flash cards for sign language and I am disappointed . Its all words no sayings I have to go looking for words to put together. I now know greetings and emotions and introductions :happydance: Just wish I had someone to speak with :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> I just got these flash cards for sign language and I am disappointed . Its all words no sayings I have to go looking for words to put together. I now know greetings and emotions and introductions :happydance: Just wish I had someone to speak with :shrug:

I know basic conversational sign language :)
I took a class in high school and a friend of mine took it with me, so we would sign to each other all the time. I still remember quite a bit - like how to introduce yourself and spell your name and ask how people are and such. 

In sign language, it's very different as far as stringing together words to make a sentence. For example, you wouldn't say out in each word, "I am going to go to the post office, now. I will be back at noon." In sign language, you would say simply, "I going post office now. Back noon." They leave out trivial words like the and to and at; and such unless it's necessary to convey the message.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> MOLLY! I got weesticks! And wee'd! The good news is that I about to have my last AF for a very long time :dance: (Pma pma :wacko:) C'etait tres tres negatif :cry:

oh sweet sweet, you weren't really supposed to get Preggy this time anyway... this cycle was for relaxing and renewing your body...bathing it in the healing turquoise waters. :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi turts! :wave: busy day for me with work, but i've been trying to keep up. i hope you all are having fabo Wednesdays! :kiss:

p.s. I sent another turtlle package today :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Absolutely Molly :hugs: Our sex was tricky too this try since it was the weekend we were leaving so I think dh's sperm were stressed:haha:

Luna and addie my mum knows basic sign language, you could skype her :haha: I think it would be interesting to learn too.

On the subject of languages I think one of the reasons I find it so relaxing coming on for some bnb is because it's in English, and after a day with dh and the boys where it's all French it's rather pleasant to chillax in Anglophonica


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks ladies for kind words! :hugs: particular shout outs to newbie and sezi and trin and April heck who am I kidding all of yous :cloud9: and even KIT said it :yipee: I've had a lovely day at work. I was basically expected to chill out (but we're a man down this week so I didn't mind plus work drags when you don't actually work!) so I had a relaxed day at work with carvery (roast dinner with all the trimmings for those not in uk) & they presented a card with £57 :shock: in it!! I was speechless. 

Luna it's a panasonic lumix just a basic one but it's nifty 14mp's and 5xzoo
Intelligent auto! I nuv it and my perfume and my trinkets from Adam's mum I'm spending the money in mancheter on Friday on high end cosmetics, clothes and microdermabrasion :cloud9:. Just having a :coffee: and then going for a meal :D


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: I had fun saying anglophonica in my head just now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley that's great :happydance: Can't wait for our next turtle baby, AND FIRST BLUE TURTLE ! :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> MOLLY! I got weesticks! And wee'd! The good news is that I about to have my last AF for a very long time :dance: (Pma pma :wacko:) C'etait tres tres negatif :cry:
> 
> oh sweet sweet, you weren't really supposed to get Preggy this time anyway... this cycle was for relaxing and renewing your body...bathing it in the healing turquoise waters. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I agree! :thumbup: This vacation was for YOU to play. You'll catch that eggy next time when you can be all prudent and stay in a knit all day so as not to disturb the implanting Emily. :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have a lovely evening Jaynie! Enjoy your meal and tell us what you ordered :haha:

Newbs :yipee: for turtle mail! I went to the post office too today and posted the biggest number of postcards I've ever posted in my life! TURTLECARDS ARE GO ! :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

B it's pants that you didn't achieve spermination on month one re ttc but like you say you've got an endless amount of time now until the change but that's aaaaages away!! At least you get a holiday to distract you from it!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, I'm glad you had such a fabbo day full of fabbo gifts. :hugs: you deserve it lovey.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg Jaynie :shock: don't go talking about The Change! Not when I'm on holiday! :haha: My sis (and Kit!) Had bubba's at 36 so fx'd I can slip a late one in!


----------



## new mummy2010

B, the other girls are correct this was your chillax from ttc and you wanted to kayak,hamman,bike,swimbulate,jacuzzi,hill walk,beach stroll,swim gym it up :thumbup: so you are all chillaxed and ready for your first proper round of fresh ttc !! I have no doubt about your line readings and you know yourself ,well yourself!!! So here's to next cycle:thumbup:moons & rockets are gooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:






HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley that's great :happydance: Can't wait for our next turtle baby, AND FIRST BLUE TURTLE ! :wohoo:


Thanks B im not sure he will arrive on time maybe April may win the title yet if baby james does'nt shift himself round, COME ON JAMES:thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks ladies for kind words! :hugs: particular shout outs to newbie and sezi and trin and April heck who am I kidding all of yous :cloud9: and even KIT said it :yipee: I've had a lovely day at work. I was basically expected to chill out (but we're a man down this week so I didn't mind plus work drags when you don't actually work!) so I had a relaxed day at work with carvery (roast dinner with all the trimmings for those not in uk) & they presented a card with £57 :shock: in it!! I was speechless.
> 
> Luna it's a panasonic lumix just a basic one but it's nifty 14mp's and 5xzoo
> Intelligent auto! I nuv it and my perfume and my trinkets from Adam's mum I'm spending the money in mancheter on Friday on high end cosmetics, clothes and microdermabrasion :cloud9:. Just having a :coffee: and then going for a meal :D


Jaynie sounds like a lovely bunch your working with a collection after such a short time:thumbup:.Also sounds like a quality way to spend your b'day pennies on yourself as you should do with b'day pennies:thumbup: Have a lovely meal sweetie, and those microdermabrasions are the business:thumbup:i love them. How is Tony doing??:winkwink:




HollyMonkey said:


> Have a lovely evening Jaynie! Enjoy your meal and tell us what you ordered :haha:
> 
> Newbs :yipee: for turtle mail! I went to the post office too today and posted the biggest number of postcards I've ever posted in my life! TURTLECARDS ARE GO ! :dance:

AWW your a sweet turtle only ever get postcards from my nana now a days!! you may have a surprise when you get home:flower:


Im running a bath as i feel super crampy on and off and weirdy (is that a word:shrug:)i have been slugging rasberry leaf :coffee:and taking the tablets too i hope they do help things to run smoother??:shrug: Im actually getting scared now as it was nearly 11 yrs ago i did this and my memory of the start and how i felt have vanished:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> MOLLY! I got weesticks! And wee'd! The good news is that I about to have my last AF for a very long time :dance: (Pma pma :wacko:) C'etait tres tres negatif :cry:
> 
> oh sweet sweet, you weren't really supposed to get Preggy this time anyway... this cycle was for relaxing and renewing your body...bathing it in the healing turquoise waters. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! :thumbup: This vacation was for YOU to play. You'll catch that eggy next time when you can be all prudent and stay in a knit all day so as not to disturb the implanting Emily. :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...

Oh Luna lovely I'm sure you're right :hugs: I know that knitting aids ttc but this month I've been doing far too much kayaking and swimming and running around and not half enough knitting! I did knit alot coming up to O and it gave me a lovely early O, I just need to carry on through the 2ww now!! Next month I will knit my way to a bfp :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley...I am soooo excited because it's nearly your turn!!!!!!! :happydance: I need to make sure that someone that has your number also has mine because I'd hate to miss the kick off because I was dispensing booby juice and changing pooey nappies! This way, someone could kindly text me - pretty please *bats eyelashes* in case I'm not around on here??

It really could be any time Hayls :yipee::kiss:

Come out Nate!!!!!! Your turtle Aunts are waiting :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

I spy Kit, thank you so much for my thankyou card tis ever so sweet that you found the time to write them out with dooling out boobie juice and changing nappies hehe xx


----------



## kit_cat

B...sorry victory spermination was not yours on this occasion but it just means that you had guilt free fun, fun, fun on your hols which you otherwise wouldn't have had! You deserved every last glass of vino and dash down the waterslide, so can now look to concentrate on next cycle :thumbup: I look forward to the moon in Uranus pics :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hayley...I am soooo excited because it's nearly your turn!!!!!!! :happydance: I need to make sure that someone that has your number also has mine because I'd hate to miss the kick off because I was dispensing booby juice and changing pooey nappies! This way, someone could kindly text me - pretty please *bats eyelashes* in case I'm not around on here??
> 
> It really could be any time Hayls :yipee::kiss:
> 
> Come out Nate!!!!!! Your turtle Aunts are waiting :hugs:

People keep saying that but im not convinced kit:shrug:
I think i will be a last minute mummy like you :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aw thanks Hayley :hugs: It's gonna be hard leaving this paradise but if there's turtle mail awaiting me...!

We're off to the campsite cabaret this evening, called Kalinka so it may be a Russian cabaret? :shrug: Better go and get dressed up to the camping nines, flip flops and all :haha: 

Good night lovelies, thanks for your bfn sympathy, hope it's the last time for that !!!

Nuv you all, Happy Birthday again Jaynie :hugs: Special Munkie Love xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I guess I am stressed. This is the longest cycle since I started recording my cycles in January 2010. Im on CD36 & the longest was 33 days in June 2010

Sezi...stress is the worst for not only screwing with our heads but screws with us physically big time. My periods stopped completely at one of the most stressful times in my life so I'm not surprised if this is caused by stress. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo Kit helloooo! Just off but I nuv you :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo Kit helloooo! Just off but I nuv you :kiss:

Helloooo my dearest...nuv you too :kiss: Am following your holiday tales as best I can - enjoy the rest :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Confession.... I am worried about LS.


----------



## mummyApril

Molly sorry for being dumb but what is LS?


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I just got these flash cards for sign language and I am disappointed . Its all words no sayings I have to go looking for words to put together. I now know greetings and emotions and introductions :happydance: Just wish I had someone to speak with :shrug:
> 
> I know basic conversational sign language :)
> I took a class in high school and a friend of mine took it with me, so we would sign to each other all the time. I still remember quite a bit - like how to introduce yourself and spell your name and ask how people are and such.
> 
> In sign language, it's very different as far as stringing together words to make a sentence. For example, you wouldn't say out in each word, "I am going to go to the post office, now. I will be back at noon." In sign language, you would say simply, "I going post office now. Back noon." They leave out trivial words
> like the and to and at; and such unless it's necessary to convey the message.
> 
> :thumbup:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Very true I'm noticing that like instead of saying what is ur name it's your name what I'm using YouTube lol!!Click to expand...


----------



## addie25

Why r u worried?


----------



## addie25

I officially hate having colitis!!! (I have always hated it but now I hate it more) Im enjoying an afternoon with a friend and suddenly get so sick and have to ask her to leave!!! :nope: And if I avoid all foods that trigger my stomach disorder ill barely be eating anything.


----------



## Mollykins

April, LS is LittleSpy.


----------



## cassie04

*hey gorgeous girlies!!!!! 

I am becoming very sad! i am becoming uba busy meeting friends, doing work, being ill, visiting family, going to the doctors.......DO THEY NOT KNOW I NEED MY DAILY ADDICTION OF BABY AND BUMP WITH THE TURTLE GIRLS!?!??!?!?!? So sorry in advance if i dont manage to post everyday but rest assured i always pop on for a quick read and a catch up even if it means i have to do it while peeing on the loo! 

HOW ARE ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES?*

*B- Hows your holiday!?!?!?!?!? I bet it is glorious! *

*Kit and Hayley- i have just notices your signatures i love them!!!!!!!! How is your bump doing hayley? and little beautiful baby Cara Kit?*
*
Addie- I hope you get better Addie it is absolute pants when you have to ask your friends to leave cos you feel like poo! I always feel like a big penis when they have to go!*

*Mollykins- Hows your bump?Any ideas if you think your little bebe will arrive on time?*

*Howdy Hi to everyone else........*
*
I went to see the midwife today it was my first ever appointment.....wait.....if it was my midwife appointment.....that must mean....?!?!?!? Is it Jaynie's birthday?!?!?!?!?!? If so *

[SIZE="7"[COLOR="Purple"]*]MERRY BIRTHDAY JAYNIE!!!!!! hope you have a *[/COLOR]waxa![/SIZE]

*....Anyway....so yea she was amazed at how much information i filled in and said i was very organise......(I have OCD when it comes to organisation) Anyway even though my scan set me back a week and a half so i would be 8 weeks today she is still classing it from my last period so im 9 weeks 2 days.....this means i will get my scan a bit early hopefully!!!! how tremendous!!!!!!! Plus i had to nip out to do a urine sample and left the midwife and Dave alone for some bonding time while i pee'd and i came back in and they were getting on like a house on fire! I SWEAR DAVE IS A PRO WHEN IT COMES TO BREASTFEEDING! the breadtfeeding lady was talking about everything to do with feeding and dave was boshing out all these fact and answers to questions! i am a very proud wifey to be!!!!!


Anyway sending a huge amount of love to the turtle gang!*


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *hey gorgeous girlies!!!!!
> 
> I am becoming very sad! i am becoming uba busy meeting friends, doing work, being ill, visiting family, going to the doctors.......DO THEY NOT KNOW I NEED MY DAILY ADDICTION OF BABY AND BUMP WITH THE TURTLE GIRLS!?!??!?!?!? So sorry in advance if i dont manage to post everyday but rest assured i always pop on for a quick read and a catch up even if it means i have to do it while peeing on the loo!
> 
> HOW ARE ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES?*
> 
> *B- Hows your holiday!?!?!?!?!? I bet it is glorious! *
> 
> *Kit and Hayley- i have just notices your signatures i love them!!!!!!!! How is your bump doing hayley? and little beautiful baby Cara Kit?*
> *
> Addie- I hope you get better Addie it is absolute pants when you have to ask your friends to leave cos you feel like poo! I always feel like a big penis when they have to go!*
> 
> *Mollykins- Hows your bump?Any ideas if you think your little bebe will arrive on time?*
> 
> *Howdy Hi to everyone else........*
> *
> I went to see the midwife today it was my first ever appointment.....wait.....if it was my midwife appointment.....that must mean....?!?!?!? Is it Jaynie's birthday?!?!?!?!?!? If so *
> 
> [SIZE="7"[COLOR="Purple"]*]MERRY BIRTHDAY JAYNIE!!!!!! hope you have a *[/COLOR]waxa![/SIZE]
> 
> *....Anyway....so yea she was amazed at how much information i filled in and said i was very organise......(I have OCD when it comes to organisation) Anyway even though my scan set me back a week and a half so i would be 8 weeks today she is still classing it from my last period so im 9 weeks 2 days.....this means i will get my scan a bit early hopefully!!!! how tremendous!!!!!!! Plus i had to nip out to do a urine sample and left the midwife and Dave alone for some bonding time while i pee'd and i came back in and they were getting on like a house on fire! I SWEAR DAVE IS A PRO WHEN IT COMES TO BREASTFEEDING! the breadtfeeding lady was talking about everything to do with feeding and dave was boshing out all these fact and answers to questions! i am a very proud wifey to be!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway sending a huge amount of love to the turtle gang!*

Its ok we still nuv you even if you can not get on daily!!! And yes it does stink to get sick and the worst part is I can not control it. Sometimes food will trigger my stomach disorder and sometimes it wont its a coin toss. I only get sick if I am in the middle of a flair up and do not know I am in a flair up till I am sick :dohh: I will try not eating anything on the naughty list for a bit and let my stomach rest.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Confession.... I am worried about LS.

How long has it been since she has been on?


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Confession.... I am worried about LS.
> 
> How long has it been since she has been on?Click to expand...

2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## addie25

OMG does anyone have her phone number? How many weeks pregnant was she 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Cassie :wave: I am currently working on the nursery and such atm so no long reply but.... baby is just fine thank you. :hugs: pretty sure he will arrive on time or even a touch late.... I year boys ate lazy and both my girls were as.well so... :shrug:

Fab about your scan/mw appointment. :thumbup: have any pics???


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> OMG does anyone have her phone number? How many weeks pregnant was she 2 weeks ago?

I do not have her number and she was close to popping 2 weeks ago.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG does anyone have her phone number? How many weeks pregnant was she 2 weeks ago?
> 
> I do not have her number and she was close to popping 2 weeks ago.Click to expand...

Hopefully she had the baby and is just extremely busy. I wish someone had contact with her so we could know for sure she is ok.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry everyone I have been neglecting you all :hugs: I am having much fun playing with mums horse I've been here days now only getting time to post when laid in bed!! Happy birthday jaynie!!! Hope you had a lovely day! X wish LS would update us :(


----------



## poas

Evening ladies....Molly, I hope your feet are a little better-mine look like that but magnified (I too am a victim of frankenfeet 9's!) and it is hideous, I never had any swelling with Harri so it freaks me out to tell the truth!
Jaynie, I hope you had a great birthday-it looks like you did :) 
B, well done on the bfn, your planning worked down to a tee....now you will have a nice april baby :) (we are an elite bunch, especially Taurus)
April and Hayley....for some reason I always get you two's info mixed up so...I hope Nate and James are behaving :)
Trin, how is the ms going? I mean both m.sick and ms x
Sarachka I too have mislaid af due to stress and also...medication can affect these things,especially cocktail variety? I hope you are feeling better in your head though?
Ginge are you feeling any better?
Crunch....getting fed up yet?lol
Cassie-good news about the jammy scan dates :)
Kit-how is motherhood going for you?I too have posted something for you (only on Monday though) so hope that is with you soon :)
Addie, how goes it?
Luna....I think you are THE MOST granola person I have ever known-poo cloths scare me, as does your she-wee thing, but I commend you nonetheless-I certainly couldn't do it :)
kmee...etc, Hi! you are just a tad ahead of me and Crunch eh? Is your preg going well?
Cinnamon buns, hope you are ok too? Bump update me thinks :)
Newbie hey! Hope you are not working to hard :)
Essie how is Lyra? and did you get inspiration for her name from phillip pullman?
I think I got everyone, but if I didn't I am truly sorry xxx


----------



## addie25

Hiiiiiiiiiiiii how are you? All is well here except my stomach hurts :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly I'm sure all is fine, and she is just so on cloud 9 and mega busy that she hasn't had time to come on yet, I'm sure we will be updated soon! 
Addie I'm sorry you have a bad stomach, I kind of know how you feel, its weird but before I was pregnant I could never eat out or eat around peoples houses (apart from close family) in the fear of being sick! I'd go days without eating incase I was sick, although it not exactly the same its still horrible that you can't just enjoy time out! Luckily during this pregnancy iv been fine, all psychological :/
Iv had almost the worst night tonight I won't go into it too much as tmi! But one word constipation! Awful :(


----------



## mummyApril

And that cleared the thread lol goodnight all x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Molly I'm sure all is fine, and she is just so on cloud 9 and mega busy that she hasn't had time to come on yet, I'm sure we will be updated soon!
> Addie I'm sorry you have a bad stomach, I kind of know how you feel, its weird but before I was pregnant I could never eat out or eat around peoples houses (apart from close family) in the fear of being sick! I'd go days without eating incase I was sick, although it not exactly the same its still horrible that you can't just enjoy time out! Luckily during this pregnancy iv been fine, all psychological :/
> Iv had almost the worst night tonight I won't go into it too much as tmi! But one word constipation! Awful :(

Yes it is frustrating to worry about what I can eat when out with people. As a teen I only ate cereal for snacks and sometimes dinner bc I was scared to eat and get sick. I never really had breakfast nc I was scared to get sick in school. We did not know I had colitis till I was in college so all that time my parents thought I was eatin 2 much and that's y I was sick even tho I was so thin. Im sorry u were sick tonight :hugs: I hope u r frelig better. I'm a bit better now but can't risk eating dinner n getting sick again so I will just wait till tomorrow. And I will try and not eat the foods I know can make me sick ( won't have much left to eat but don't want to be sick again like this.)


----------



## LittleSpy

Helloooooo turtles!! :flower:

Looks like we have birthday twins (I assume Essie?). Maisie Charlotte (MAY-zee -- it's a common name in the UK but not in the US) was born July 20th at 6.13pm. She weighed 7lbs 11.6oz and was 18 & 3/4 inches long.

I hope Kit and Essie are doing well with their LOs! All girls, eh? :thumbup:

Despite my husband having blonde hair and me having dark blonde/light brown hair and both of us having VERY fair skin, we ended up with a little dark brown haired, darker skinned little girl. Love it!
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Maisie13-2.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy! Awww! Congratulations my love she's gorge! Thanks for sharing with us. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Ohhh littlespy she is a little stunner look at her sooo cute! All these babies making me get a lil more impatient lol!


----------



## mummyApril

Sorry Addie not sure what colitis entails but will research it tomorrow, hope you feel better, can the doctors not do anything?


----------



## mummyApril

So normally where I live is so quiet etc etc, except on a wednesday night recently, there is a couple who always go past drunk and argue! I found out tonight he's called gareth! I got awoken by hysterical crying, which scared me but then I soon worked out it was her, she was pretending she was lost so he would come back to her (she's not lost she comes down this road every week lol) anyway she had been crying and arguing on the phone to him for 20 minutes... Last week apparently she cheated or looked at someone! I'll bring you nx weeks episode (if they wake me up again) lol! 
No seriously though if I thought she was in need I'd be out there but she isn't, its such a quiet nice area so its unusual to have any noise! Where I used to live thered be something every night so felt a little homely! I wonder who will be the first to write about them in our weekly newsletter in the village lol, anywhoooo just thought I'd share as I'm wide awake at 4am!


----------



## mummyApril

Woah essay sorry lol


----------



## LunaLady

YAY!!! LittleSpy!!! :D :D :D

She's GORGEOUS!!! Congrats! Thanks for updating us :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, sorry about your colitis. That really is poofucky. 
April, sorry your neighbors woke you up....sleep is golden these days.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning - my poor neglected turtles 

Littlspy.... What a stunner !!!! She is so lovely xxx

Poas - fed up and my feet are so swollen .... Even work looked sorry for me yesterday ! So 11 working days left ! Toot toot 

Can not wait for work to finish so I can give you all the attention i can 

Ladies - can I have positiv thoughts today - mr crunchie has a job interview and he really wants this Job ! Has has tried to get a promotion many times and has not been successful ..... Please turtle gods let him get this one. Xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

goodluck mr Crunchie :)

I have job interview 8 august ill be 26 weeks :rofl:

lilspy: oh gorgeous lil girlie.we need some boys now :haha:

Lissy: last bump pic was last week no more for me until 27 weeks :haha: im getting so fat :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh what job are you going for ???

A job came up at work I really wanted but felt I couldn't go for it !!! Never mind


----------



## babyhopes2010

im covering maternity leave and a full time jobs come up.if i get it,which im sure i will :)
they will let me be off for a year :) so wont be back until sept/oct next ur ill only get smp but thats ok.sucks tho cos ill have to go back full time :( x


----------



## Crunchie

I know my love ! I ideally want to reduce my hours when I go back but they are right poofucks So doubt they will.... But I work about 5 mins from where I live so I cannot grumble ! 

We may win the lottery while we are off .... And we might not have to go back x


----------



## babyhopes2010

the said they will look at reduced hours when the babys born.but the word 'look' doesnt mean they will do anything :( x


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning all

Little spy Maisie is another "turtle stunner", she looks so content, well done you! I hope when you have a little spare time you will share your birth story as did Kit & Essie 

Crunch yay for 11 days left at work wonder if i pop before you finish (nope neither do i!)

Clare new job sounds ace and dont feel bad about working FT i did with Reece and what he benifited from nursery and family caring for him really was in valuable

B whats on the agenda today for you holidaying peep's

sezi any af yet chicken?

Molly my feets are awful to i nipped into work yesterday after my scan and all the girls where like woahhhh whats up with your feet (they will suffer one day hehe!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Littlespy what a gorgeous little Maisie girl :hugs: Be Warned though, Holly was born with jet black hair but by the age of 1 she was very blonde!! Dark brown eyes though so I guess she'll darken up in time! Congratulations, enjoy every second of it!

GOOD LUCK MR FRANKENCRUNCH !!!

Off to the beach soon, and am going sea kayaking this afternoon :dance: so have lovely days all :hug: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Still no AF this morning, 7 days late. Lots of AF type aches though while I was fixing breakfast.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Hayley, more beachy fun for us today :thumbup: And this evening I have my diving course in the pool ready for sea diving tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

If I have late AF and negative preg tests I do this:

Go for a cycle or swim or run, then drink a pint of parsley I brew up like a witch, then have a hot bath, all in that order.

It invariably works but I know you DETEST parsley because one time I was drinking one of these brews to induce AF and you told me you hate it :haha: Maybe you can get parsley pills? :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The parsley post was for Sarachka by the way in case anyone thought I was being random


----------



## HollyMonkey

LISSY, CLARE, EMANDI and LITTLESPY! Your addresses aren't in the Inner Sanctum so if you would like your postcards sent please pm them to me :flower:

Edit: and KMTEEHOO! :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I'm typing while my patient is doing a recorded hypnobirthing session. Feel like I'm passing notes in class :haha:


----------



## kmteehoo

LittleSpy said:


> Helloooooo turtles!! :flower:
> 
> Looks like we have birthday twins (I assume Essie?). Maisie Charlotte (MAY-zee -- it's a common name in the UK but not in the US) was born July 20th at 6.13pm. She weighed 7lbs 11.6oz and was 18 & 3/4 inches long.
> 
> I hope Kit and Essie are doing well with their LOs! All girls, eh? :thumbup:
> 
> Despite my husband having blonde hair and me having dark blonde/light brown hair and both of us having VERY fair skin, we ended up with a little dark brown haired, darker skinned little girl. Love it!
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Maisie13-2.jpg

awwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey Trin is DH back today?
I have just exhausticated myself cleaning the bedroom tis very clammy and muggy today phewwww!!!!

Sounds like fun fun B im looking forward to swimming on sunday with grandma i actually could sit in a pool right now im so hot

Hi kmteehoo, how are you today? Did you say you lived in the isle of weight or am i making that up?


----------



## kmteehoo

morning!! sara im sorry stupid af still hasnt showed up yet.. the month i got my bfp i was late by a few days but with usual crampiness and spotting so i decided to do the old thing of poas to make her arrive but to my suprise there were two lines! hard as it is try to relax,as others have said mine used to be delayed by stress some months (although i also have pcos) big hugs!! i am off to shop with mumsy in a bit and then having a FOOTLONG sub which i have been craving for days and then to the beach to meet a friend who is due one day before me :happydance: just hope weather stays nice. have a fabulous day lovely ladies! :icecream:


----------



## kmteehoo

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey Trin is DH back today?
> I have just exhausticated myself cleaning the bedroom tis very clammy and muggy today phewwww!!!!
> 
> Sounds like fun fun B im looking forward to swimming on sunday with grandma i actually could sit in a pool right now im so hot
> 
> Hi kmteehoo, how are you today? Did you say you lived in the isle of weight or am i making that up?

Hiya!! im very well thankyou! the sunshine has made me in an extra good mood today, how are you? saw your feet are swollen.. cant be fun. touch wood nothing in that department for me yet. yes i live on isle of wight.. hate it in the winter love it in the summer, never far from a beach :dance: i must dash im not dressed n going out in 10 have a good day xx


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks kmteehoo & Bethany. I'm going to exercise a bit and have a warm bath tonight. Might put a hot water bottle on my belly too. This morning I've started freaking out that an imposter implanted and became a poofuck and failed to release HGC and now I've got a parasite!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Morning - my poor neglected turtles
> 
> Littlspy.... What a stunner !!!! She is so lovely xxx
> 
> Poas - fed up and my feet are so swollen .... Even work looked sorry for me yesterday ! So 11 working days left ! Toot toot
> 
> Can not wait for work to finish so I can give you all the attention i can
> 
> Ladies - can I have positiv thoughts today - mr crunchie has a job interview and he really wants this Job ! Has has tried to get a promotion many times and has not been successful ..... Please turtle gods let him get this one. Xxxx

GOOD LUCK MR CRUNCH!

https://www.quick-good-fortune.com/images/luck-shamrock-horseshoe.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Littlespy she is sooooo gorgeous!!!!! I just want to snuggle her


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey Trin is DH back today?
> I have just exhausticated myself cleaning the bedroom tis very clammy and muggy today phewwww!!!!
> 
> Sounds like fun fun B im looking forward to swimming on sunday with grandma i actually could sit in a pool right now im so hot
> 
> Hi kmteehoo, how are you today? Did you say you lived in the isle of weight or am i making that up?

He came back last night :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

*LS, Maisie is BEAUTIFUL!!!!*:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Yay Trin for raspberry!!!!!!!!! X


----------



## kit_cat

LittleSpy - thanks so much for stopping by and showing us your beautiful bundle :cloud9: She's an absolute darling and you must be over the moon. Worth the wait eh?

Well done and congratulations on making such a perfect little girl :hugs: Hope you are well.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Littlespy she is absolutely gorgeous congratulations xxx

I am feeling better yes thanks when I get ill I get it bad but it doesn't last very long!


----------



## addie25

Little spy she is beautiful and I love her outfit congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Morning - my poor neglected turtles
> 
> Littlspy.... What a stunner !!!! She is so lovely xxx
> 
> Poas - fed up and my feet are so swollen .... Even work looked sorry for me yesterday ! So 11 working days left ! Toot toot
> 
> Can not wait for work to finish so I can give you all the attention i can
> 
> Ladies - can I have positiv thoughts today - mr crunchie has a job interview and he really wants this Job ! Has has tried to get a promotion many times and has not been successful ..... Please turtle gods let him get this one. Xxxx

I am crossing fingers nose and toes for him!!!


----------



## addie25

kmteehoo said:


> morning!! sara im sorry stupid af still hasnt showed up yet.. the month i got my bfp i was late by a few days but with usual crampiness and spotting so i decided to do the old thing of poas to make her arrive but to my suprise there were two lines! hard as it is try to relax,as others have said mine used to be delayed by stress some months (although i also have pcos) big hugs!! i am off to shop with mumsy in a bit and then having a FOOTLONG sub which i have been craving for days and then to the beach to meet a friend who is due one day before me :happydance: just hope weather stays nice. have a fabulous day lovely ladies! :icecream:

You do not need to answer if it is 2 personal but one of my best friends has pcos and has been trying for 3 years. Now the doctor said bc she is not getting pregnant maybe she has endrometriosos as well and will need surgery to see if she does. Were u able to get pregnant naturally with pcos? she is on clomid and another drug and wants to hold off of that surgery and see if it can happen naturally with those pills before she allows them to cut her open.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Thanks kmteehoo & Bethany. I'm going to exercise a bit and have a warm bath tonight. Might put a hot water bottle on my belly too. This morning I've started freaking out that an imposter implanted and became a poofuck and failed to release HGC and now I've got a parasite!!!!

Aww u do not have a parasite and I think the nice hot bath and hot bottle will do the trick alogneith not stressing ( easy to say hard to do) I was 2 months late when I was young bc I was late and sooooo stressed n thought I was pregnant n was 2 scared to take a test. finally did it was negative stress gone and period came. So odd how stress can change your cycles.


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trin is DH back today?
> I have just exhausticated myself cleaning the bedroom tis very clammy and muggy today phewwww!!!!
> 
> Sounds like fun fun B im looking forward to swimming on sunday with grandma i actually could sit in a pool right now im so hot
> 
> Hi kmteehoo, how are you today? Did you say you lived in the isle of weight or am i making that up?
> 
> He came back last night :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yay you must be so happy!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

So dh was 2 cute last night!!!!he has his friend come here to play music bc he knew I was afraid to stay alone even tho I did not ask him to stay. Then when he came to bed I woke up to him holding me saying he missed me and loves me. I was so tired and confused bc I was already asleep for 3 hours n my response was "'rub my back":haha: hes cute he always says he misses me if he hangs out with a friend even if I'm the in the same house!!! Major points for DH!!!!! Going to make him an extra special dinner for being adorable!!!!

Oooooooo anyone put up recipes our our turtle page????


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Little spy Maisie is another "turtle stunner", she looks so content, well done you! I hope when you have a little spare time you will share your birth story as did Kit & Essie
> 
> Crunch yay for 11 days left at work wonder if i pop before you finish (nope neither do i!)
> 
> Clare new job sounds ace and dont feel bad about working FT i did with Reece and what he benifited from nursery and family caring for him really was in valuable
> 
> B whats on the agenda today for you holidaying peep's
> 
> sezi any af yet chicken?
> 
> Molly my feets are awful to i nipped into work yesterday after my scan and all the girls where like woahhhh whats up with your feet (they will suffer one day hehe!)

thats the thing i dont have ANY family within 120 miles of me :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning All! 

someone has a raspberry today! :dance:

LS Maisie looks adorable! I love the name and may have to borrow it a teensy bit if I ever have a girl :blush: SOoo happy to hear from you. I've been wondering how everything went. whenever you get time, we would love to hear a birth story from you. Congrats again :)

Hope everyone is having a splendid Thursday!! back to work for me. nuv u girls :kiss:


----------



## addie25

HI SHANNON!!! :hi:


----------



## Sarachka

Knackered!!


----------



## addie25

:hi: SARAH how is your day going?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh :hi: Turtle girls - remember me? I used to come on here and talk to all my friends then I got a job and it took up a lot of my life :haha:

LS i nuv her, she is so cuuuute! Well done you , you must be so proud! As newbs said - whenever you have time a birth story would be great. 

:hi: kmteehoo & B - you pair of beach babies! Hope you have a great day while I slave away here... 

Hayles & moll sorry about your feet! Hope you feel better soon if not imminently 

Sezi I hate your :witch: if mine ever did that to me :grr: :grrr: (CBA working the smiley out)... 

Thanks Cassie for lovely message and WELL DONE! On MW big shout out to Dave who's all interested :cloud9:

I have loads to tell you all but I never have the time with this job, always someone vying for my time when I am not here (as in work) :nope:. I am ONLY just eating lunch at 3pm :fool: I nearly ate my own arm. 

DAY OFF TOMORROW FOR DENTIST APPOINTMENT AND BIRTHDAY SPENDING :wohoo: :yipee:

Trin glad your DH is back (particularly today - with what I seen on facebook) still thinking about you. Yesterdya was my first birthday without my main man GOD I missed him and my dear poor nana was :sad2: - my sister had to go and stay with her she was that cut up... 

sorry i if I have missed you off - must dash, back later after work. TATA for now :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

RASPBERRY APPRECIATION
https://www.amateurillustrator.com/galleries/folders/userpics/11248/thumb_raspberry.jpghttps://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/662758/662758,1305636940,1/stock-vector-cool-raspberry-cartoon-77390197.jpghttps://3.bp.blogspot.com/_50pgbD6QZOE/TCo5aJVea-I/AAAAAAAAAtg/xAEbOiV0gwo/s1600/image.jpghttps://www.dreamstime.com/raspberry-icon-thumb12819140.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

https://images3.cpcache.com/product/support+lung+cancer+awareness+month-health/322233993v3_225x225_Front.jpg

It would have been his 61st birthday today :cry:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> https://images3.cpcache.com/product/support+lung+cancer+awareness+month-health/322233993v3_225x225_Front.jpg
> 
> It would have been his 61st birthday today :cry:

I'm so sorry Trin:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, big :hugs: for dad and massive :yipee: celebration on your raspberry.

Everyone else.... my minds drawn a blank but I nuv you all. :kiss:

Morning all.... stood up out of bed this morning and felt as though someone beat the bottoms of my feet with some boards... very ouchy bruisey feeling. :( I have loads of chores to do today as well since tomorrow is OHs birthday and the next day is the baby shower.


----------



## Mollykins

I'm in process of getting turtle gifts in organized piles... sending it off should be next....right?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, what are you and OH planning for your anniversary.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just to annoy Sarachka my AF has come bang on schedule :haha: spotting today, full flow by Saturday :smug: BUT I was over a week late last month so I deserve a normal cycle!

Just showered a VERY sandy baby, sand does stick so to suncream, and she's nomming her dinner in her dressing gown and yellow wellingtons which she insisted on wearing after her shower :shrug: 

Amazing hot sunny weather, had 2 hrs sea kayaking, then lots of swimming, and in half an hour my diving lesson, can't wait :happydance:

Be back later, happy raspberry day Trin :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> So dh was 2 cute last night!!!!he has his friend come here to play music bc he knew I was afraid to stay alone even tho I did not ask him to stay. Then when he came to bed I woke up to him holding me saying he missed me and loves me. I was so tired and confused bc I was already asleep for 3 hours n my response was "'rub my back":haha: hes cute he always says he misses me if he hangs out with a friend even if I'm the in the same house!!! Major points for DH!!!!! Going to make him an extra special dinner for being adorable!!!!
> 
> Oooooooo anyone put up recipes our our turtle page????

Hey Addie i was going to is morning then reece nabbed the laptop i will do though promise:thumbup:

very cute of DH coming to bed and saying sweet words:cloud9:



babyhopes2010 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Little spy Maisie is another "turtle stunner", she looks so content, well done you! I hope when you have a little spare time you will share your birth story as did Kit & Essie
> 
> Crunch yay for 11 days left at work wonder if i pop before you finish (nope neither do i!)
> 
> Clare new job sounds ace and dont feel bad about working FT i did with Reece and what he benifited from nursery and family caring for him really was in valuable
> 
> B whats on the agenda today for you holidaying peep's
> 
> sezi any af yet chicken?
> 
> Molly my feets are awful to i nipped into work yesterday after my scan and all the girls where like woahhhh whats up with your feet (they will suffer one day hehe!)
> 
> thats the thing i dont have ANY family within 120 miles of me :(Click to expand...

Oh no sorry clare :hugs: you do know they have to give mums flexible working hours by law:shrug:like my place when/if i go back they cant make me work what i was before i will tell them what im working they cant say no



TrinityMom said:


> https://images3.cpcache.com/product/support+lung+cancer+awareness+month-health/322233993v3_225x225_Front.jpg
> 
> It would have been his 61st birthday today :cry:

BIG:hugs:
And im so glad DH is back:cloud9:
And you have a TORI RASBERRY!!
Was your scan today or is it tomorrow sweetie?


I have been out for lunch with Reece my best friend and her LO was nice although sometimes she can be very loud and annoying lol!!
Had to get OH to rescue us after 2 hrs as he was passing on his way home as he finished early!!!:dohh:

Very,very weird crampy pains all day today on and off mostly on though oh i wish things would move im going to do your heads in as i ust want him here now and hate waiting i am the most impatient person and its making me so damn narky:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

I have a lovely visual of little Miss Holly wearing her night dress and gumboots nomming some food. :haha: So cute.


----------



## new mummy2010

GOOD LUCK MR CRUNCHIE

I didnt see this, this morning sorry crunch.

Ohhh it's your diving time have fun!! You must take a piccy of yellowwelliedholly on the bb and send it to me not seen her for ages now
*sulks*

Hey molly my pelvis feet fufu back head everything are aching and when i walk after sitting i feel like i have been on a bloody horse for hours!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I'm in process of getting turtle gifts in organized piles... sending it off should be next....right?

Woohoo! I'm getting mine all put together, too! I'm fearing the bill at the post for sending out a dozen or some packages... most of which will be going overseas! Kit's package was $14 to send, just a standard envelope. :shock: What is your packaging plan? I think I need pack all my stuff in tight little packages :haha:



Mollykins said:


> Luna, what are you and OH planning for your anniversary.

We haven't fully decided, yet. I think we are leaning towards driving up to the mountains to camp overnight at an alpine lake. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Molly big :hugs: hug sorry about your feet.

So far my day has been productive. Now I am waiting for cleaning service to come :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm in process of getting turtle gifts in organized piles... sending it off should be next....right?
> 
> Woohoo! I'm getting mine all put together, too! I'm fearing the bill at the post for sending out a dozen or some packages... most of which will be going overseas! Kit's package was $14 to send, just a standard envelope. :shock: What is your packaging plan? I think I need pack all my stuff in tight little packages :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, what are you and OH planning for your anniversary.Click to expand...
> 
> We haven't fully decided, yet. I think we are leaning towards driving up to the mountains to camp overnight at an alpine lake. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh I know! The cost frightens me so I'm afraid I'll only get a few out at a time. I'm not sure how im going to send them. i might just have to ask the post office worker what is cheapest. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

BOOO I was just looking at pictures from 4 years ago and I was so thin and I look different now and I think its because I am heavier now. I am not fat but at least 10 pounds heavier (I gained some weight since I lost the 20 pounds after the loss:dohh:) Back to strickt diet!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Hey Addie, you look gorge, just saw a pic of you remember??


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Hey Addie, you look gorge, just saw a pic of you remember??

Thanks :hugs: I miss my college self tho. Need to loose a few pounds again before September.


----------



## new mummy2010

tis quiet


----------



## addie25

HII I AM HERE. Just sitting around reading waiting for cleaning service to come.


----------



## addie25

I always feel so odd when people clean my house like I feel bad they are cleaning my house and I am lazy not 2 :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just deep sea dived in a swimming pool! :wohoo:
And tomorrow I can go in the sea!
:wohoo:
And see fishies and sharks and dolphins and seahorses and mermaids :wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

B, I'm furious with you....


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, big :hugs: for dad and massive :yipee: celebration on your raspberry.
> 
> Everyone else.... my minds drawn a blank but I nuv you all. :kiss:
> 
> Morning all.... stood up out of bed this morning and felt as though someone beat the bottoms of my feet with some boards... very ouchy bruisey feeling. :( I have loads of chores to do today as well since tomorrow is OHs birthday and the next day is the baby shower.

Yay for baby shower :yipee:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, yay Molly for your baby shower! That should be fun! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Trin for your raspberry! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

This baby kicks SO much and SO hard! I can't believe it! Is this normal??? He kicks like at least once an hour. Sometimes every twenty minutes for a bit. Crazy! It's not keeping me up at night, thankfully.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a really weird sensation breathing from a tank, I don't think I could go down too deep, too scary :shock: Really excited about tomorrow though, it's something I've always wanted to do but the opportunity just hasn't presented itself :shrug: And the waters here are just beautiful, especially out on the rocks and in the deep where I've been kayaking.:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> trin, big :hugs: For dad and massive :yipee: Celebration on your raspberry.
> 
> Everyone else.... My minds drawn a blank but i nuv you all. :kiss:
> 
> Morning all.... Stood up out of bed this morning and felt as though someone beat the bottoms of my feet with some boards... Very ouchy bruisey feeling. :( i have loads of chores to do today as well since tomorrow is ohs birthday and the next day is the baby shower.
> 
> yay for baby shower :yipee:Click to expand...

ohhh how fun a baby shower!!!! We will need pics of your lovely gifts!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm slightly worried about it (baby shower) its going to be about 85F/29C....far too hot for my Alaskan blood. We are having it outside as we are having kids there and water games for them. Ahh...


----------



## addie25

SOOOOO I see one cleaning person trying to get the paint I got in my sink in one bathroom and they I myself tried to get it up and could not and so I go " Do not bother yourself we are getting a new sink" and he goes oh no I got it up" LOL I suck at cleaning I guess!!!! He got it out no problem.


----------



## Mollykins

I will (of course) take pics. :)

Luna, very normal love. He's practicing hockey moves. :winkwink: Leo hasnt been moving much lately... must be running out of room! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

...And turtles Molly? ....was it that upsetting you? That I ommitted them?
I will see hundreds of sea turtles :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to practice my talk for tomorrow. I made my first power point presentation. Rather proud of it...it took ages! :blush:

Nerve-wracking day tomorrow: scan (tomorrow Hayls :winkwink:) then SPCA inspection (not sure if I told you they're coming again :shrug:...bordering on harassment now) then my talk :wacko: I'm sort of hoping that no one will be there because it's a Friday but can't count on that

Anyway, chat tomorrow eve

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I'm slightly worried about it (baby shower) its going to be about 85F/29C....far too hot for my Alaskan blood. We are having it outside as we are having kids there and water games for them. Ahh...

Molly I should have mentioned this earlier for your poor feet - but when I was in Eastern WA earlier this month and the temps were in the 90's, I toted around a wash basin so whenever I sat I could put my feet in cold water. So, maybe if you all will be outside you can put your feet in cold water with a tray of ice cubes thrown in. It helped me IMMENSELY. I couldn't have done it without that cold water on my feet and ankles. And it kept them from getting super swollen, too. :thumbup:

I have been keeping that wash basin on the back porch, now, so that when I get overheated inside I can just fill it up and sit a few minutes and it cools me down almost instantly.

ALSO - if you can steal one of your husband's tube socks, fill it with dry rice, tie the end off and stick it in the freezer overnight. Then you can hang that over the back of your neck. Feels great. And the rice is cold without being too cold, so you don't need to bolster it with a towel or anything. I sewed up some cute ones so I wasn't always toting a sock around. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Moll, your baby shower sounds lovely... wish i could be there! I hope your feet feel better soon. it's hard to get stuff done if u can't really walk! :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I will (of course) take pics. :)
> 
> Luna, very normal love. He's practicing hockey moves. :winkwink: Leo hasnt been moving much lately... must be running out of room! :haha:

Hehe, that's what DH always says. "Working on his slap shot!" :haha:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to practice my talk for tomorrow. I made my first power point presentation. Rather proud of it...it took ages! :blush:
> 
> Nerve-wracking day tomorrow: scan (tomorrow Hayls :winkwink:) then SPCA inspection (not sure if I told you they're coming again :shrug:...bordering on harassment now) then my talk :wacko: I'm sort of hoping that no one will be there because it's a Friday but can't count on that
> 
> Anyway, chat tomorrow eve
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

GOOD LUCK YOU WILL DO GREAT!!! :sleep: well!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> It's a really weird sensation breathing from a tank, I don't think I could go down too deep, too scary :shock: Really excited about tomorrow though, it's something I've always wanted to do but the opportunity just hasn't presented itself :shrug: And the waters here are just beautiful, especially out on the rocks and in the deep where I've been kayaking.:cloud9:

Sounds amazing!!!!!! I wish I could come!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> ...And turtles Molly? ....was it that upsetting you?
> I will see hundreds of sea turtles :wohoo:

I was supposed to be sorting turtle gifts and doing chores but Nooooo. No, your gifts and your holiday has got in my head and I've barely moved for all the stuff I've been inspired to make for you and others. I'm coming to live with you if my OH comes home to a house that nothing been done to.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- you'll be fab! 

Luna, that sounds like a great plan! Thanks for the advice. :hugs: (Of course, people ate going to think I've gone mad with my feet in a bucket of ice water. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie one of my best friend has a cleaner and she told me she cleans up before the cleaner arrives or she's too embarrased about the mess! Which I find funny but I do wash my hair sometimes before going to the hairdressers if it's greasy so they don't think I'm a scumbag :haha:

Oh and on the subject of cleaners, my dh had one when he lived with his ex, and a nanny, a fact I sometimes remind him of if there's some of the boy's washing not done or some Holly toys lying around :sulk: 

Ahh nothing like a little dig at the ex :cloud9:

Ooooooooooooo yes GOSSIP! Dh found out that when his boys were on holiday in Corsica with his ex and her man they hired a motorboat for the duration!! Dh is livid and will be revising his maintenance!


----------



## Mollykins

I wish all you turtles could be there. Such fun we would have!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Trin- you'll be fab!
> 
> Luna, that sounds like a great plan! Thanks for the advice. :hugs: (Of course, people ate going to think I've gone mad with my feet in a bucket of ice water. :haha:

Oh, I'm sure they will just think you're pregnant in July and trying to cool off! No one gave me any grief while we were camping. They all said it was a good idea. And then my mom did it, too. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly why are your feet bruised? Is it an effect of the swelling?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin- you'll be fab!
> 
> Luna, that sounds like a great plan! Thanks for the advice. :hugs: (Of course, people ate going to think I've gone mad with my feet in a bucket of ice water. :haha:
> 
> Oh, I'm sure they will just think you're pregnant in July and trying to cool off! No one gave me any grief while we were camping. They all said it was a good idea. And then my mom did it, too. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## poas

Hello ladies, littlespy-Maisie is beautiful :) 
I hope you are all well, I am tired and have headache so logging off now I've caught up, but hopefully be back tomorrow!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly why are your feet bruised? Is it an effect of the swelling?

My feet feel bruised though they are not. I imagine it is from the swelling plus the extra weight when I am on them. My ankles are bruised though. Icky looking today.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly why are your feet bruised? Is it an effect of the swelling?
> 
> My feet feel bruised though they are not. I imagine it is from the swelling plus the extra weight when I am on them. My ankles are bruised though. Icky looking today.Click to expand...

Did your doctor say you can do something to reduce the swelling or it will be like this till you have the baby?


----------



## mummyApril

Molly darling get those feet up above your heart! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I wish all you turtles could be there. Such fun we would have!

Oh my wouldn't we just!:dance: Our founder too! Well you know we'll all be there in spirit, and Luna's cooling techniques sound like very good sense to me :thumbup: Noone will think you're odd, and if they do, well who gives a poo? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly why are your feet bruised? Is it an effect of the swelling?
> 
> My feet feel bruised though they are not. I imagine it is from the swelling plus the extra weight when I am on them. My ankles are bruised though. Icky looking today.Click to expand...
> 
> Did your doctor say you can do something to reduce the swelling or it will be like this till you have the baby?Click to expand...

She's not saying much about it but to rest and put my feet up, stay hydrated and all that. :shrug: Turtles make better doctors sometimes I think.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly why are your feet bruised? Is it an effect of the swelling?
> 
> My feet feel bruised though they are not. I imagine it is from the swelling plus the extra weight when I am on them. My ankles are bruised though. Icky looking today.Click to expand...
> 
> Did your doctor say you can do something to reduce the swelling or it will be like this till you have the baby?Click to expand...
> 
> She's not saying much about it but to rest and put my feet up, stay hydrated and all that. :shrug: Turtles make better doctors sometimes I think.Click to expand...

Agreed turtle doctors are the best doctors!!!


----------



## addie25

I hate cleaning bathrooms and my cleaning service just left and everything looks great EXCEPT I went into the bathrooms and it is clear they did not clean the toilets I mean what the heck???? How do u not clean the toilets???? I will have to say something next time but I am so disappointed thats odd that they just did not clean that isn't it.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, its possible they just forgot. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Addie, its possible they just forgot. :shrug:

5 people came to clean not one person remembered to clean the toilets. I would like to think that they all forgot but I know all 5 o them did not. I am upset about it I just spent a lot of money to have my house cleaned and now I have to go clean toilets :nope: I hate cleaning toilets.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Smugness galore, it's crappo weather everywhere in France except in Brittany :smug: 

Jaynie how's you lovely new perfume? And camera? And general grownupness? 

And Monsieur Crunch? Did the interview go well?

As you can tell my dh is watching a magic show with the boys down at the bar and I'm homealone babysitting my sleeping beachbum baby!


----------



## addie25

UGH now I just went into the kitchen and used my floor cleaning and the bottom of it was dirty meaning even tho they cleaned the floor they didn't really clean the floor. The floor looks clean but at closer inspection its not really clean. I will give them one more try bc they were very nice but how frustrating I have to now clean my floors and bathrooms!


----------



## x-ginge-x

This was on mums windowsill have been playing with horse all day she's been in the river this afternoon :haha: she seemed quite pleased in the cold water in the hot weather we have had today! Going home today at last been at mums since sunday


----------



## addie25

Quiet night here. So tonight I am making yummy chicken with a yummy sauce I'm making and rice and side dish of veggies yummy so excited!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i want to remain team yellow but would love 3/4d scan at between 29-31 weeks.

is the gender obvious id be really upset if i found out before birth


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> i want to remain team yellow but would love 3/4d scan at between 29-31 weeks.
> 
> is the gender obvious id be really upset if i found out before birth

HMMM those scans are reallllly detailed you may see if you do one???


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i want to remain team yellow but would love 3/4d scan at between 29-31 weeks.
> 
> is the gender obvious id be really upset if i found out before birth
> 
> HMMM those scans are reallllly detailed you may see if you do one???Click to expand...

i really wanna see ickle babys face it makes me smile even thinking about itl.
my 20 weeks scan was so rubbish as bladder was empty.


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i want to remain team yellow but would love 3/4d scan at between 29-31 weeks.
> 
> is the gender obvious id be really upset if i found out before birth
> 
> HMMM those scans are reallllly detailed you may see if you do one???Click to expand...
> 
> i really wanna see ickle babys face it makes me smile even thinking about itl.
> my 20 weeks scan was so rubbish as bladder was empty.Click to expand...

Just tell them not to go by private area so you do not risk seeing. I would want to see the face as well!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i want to remain team yellow but would love 3/4d scan at between 29-31 weeks.
> 
> is the gender obvious id be really upset if i found out before birth
> 
> HMMM those scans are reallllly detailed you may see if you do one???Click to expand...
> 
> i really wanna see ickle babys face it makes me smile even thinking about itl.
> my 20 weeks scan was so rubbish as bladder was empty.Click to expand...
> 
> Just tell them not to go by private area so you do not risk seeing. I would want to see the face as well!!!Click to expand...

how about if he waggles it at the camera! :haha:
i have very strong feeling its a boy:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i want to remain team yellow but would love 3/4d scan at between 29-31 weeks.
> 
> is the gender obvious id be really upset if i found out before birth

Hey hun, did you not see the pic of mine ??? We couldn't tell at all x


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all I have been bingo ! How old am I 

Dh Said it went ok, but we should hear tommorrow 

Enjoy the diving monkey.... A swimming monkey ... Well I never !!

Molls my feet are so swollen I cannot get any shoes on !!!!

Hi everyone xxxx nuv u all to the moon and back


----------



## Mollykins

Definitely hitting the ridiculously exhausted phase...


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i want to remain team yellow but would love 3/4d scan at between 29-31 weeks.
> 
> is the gender obvious id be really upset if i found out before birth
> 
> Hey hun, did you not see the pic of mine ??? We couldn't tell at all xClick to expand...

nope when did u get scan? can u find the pics? :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie! random question - how long did it take for your package to reach Kit? I sent mine via USPS and a week ago and I hadn't heard anything. I wonder should I worry or does it normally take this long?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, I hope Mr Crunchie gets the job. FX! Re: swollen feet, I've also taken to sleeping with a fan at the for of my bed, blowing cold air on my feet. Tis pleasant.


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i want to remain team yellow but would love 3/4d scan at between 29-31 weeks.
> 
> is the gender obvious id be really upset if i found out before birth
> 
> Hey hun, did you not see the pic of mine ??? We couldn't tell at all xClick to expand...
> 
> nope when did u get scan? can u find the pics? :)Click to expand...

Ohhhhh I was 28 weeks and we just had to look away at the start and that was it ! I will upload the pic x


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> addie! random question - how long did it take for your package to reach Kit? I sent mine via USPS and a week ago and I hadn't heard anything. I wonder should I worry or does it normally take this long?

Kit's package to me arrived in approx. 7 days. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Hi all I have been bingo ! How old am I
> 
> Dh Said it went ok, but we should hear tommorrow
> 
> Enjoy the diving monkey.... A swimming monkey ... Well I never !!
> 
> Molls my feet are so swollen I cannot get any shoes on !!!!
> 
> Hi everyone xxxx nuv u all to the moon and back

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/gambling/bingo.gif :haha:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie! random question - how long did it take for your package to reach Kit? I sent mine via USPS and a week ago and I hadn't heard anything. I wonder should I worry or does it normally take this long?

They said 1 to 2 weeks. Do you have tracking number.


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening one and all :hugs:

I haven't had a chance to come on today really so I've just had a quick catch up and I will leave you with some good news....

Sezi and April's parcels arrived!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

One of my neighbours dropped them round tonight - he said they'd been delivered to him by mistake...how long ago I wonder but I didn't want to sound ungrateful :shrug:

Oh my word....the cuteness is almost too much to bear. I will definitely post pics tomorrow but for now....

Thank you both so much...you are too kind and Cara is one very, very lucky little lady :cloud9:

:kiss: from Cara for each of you :friends:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> addie! random question - how long did it take for your package to reach Kit? I sent mine via USPS and a week ago and I hadn't heard anything. I wonder should I worry or does it normally take this long?
> 
> Kit's package to me arrived in approx. 7 days. :shrug:Click to expand...

thanks Molly! i shall give it a few more days before organizing a search party :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

here is babyfrankencrunch xxxx
 



Attached Files:







baby b.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Hey newbie :wave:

I was just about to hit the hay and saw your post.

No sign of anything arriving just yet - how kind of you my lovely (and better organised than me :blush:)

As soon as anything arrives, I will holler :thumbup:

Love to you and everyone - night night :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I have been bingo ! How old am I
> 
> Dh Said it went ok, but we should hear tommorrow
> 
> Enjoy the diving monkey.... A swimming monkey ... Well I never !!
> 
> Molls my feet are so swollen I cannot get any shoes on !!!!
> 
> Hi everyone xxxx nuv u all to the moon and back
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/gambling/bingo.gif :haha:Click to expand...

bingo party :happydance: we won £100 toot toot


----------



## firstbaby25

It does seem a bit quiet on here... Proves the fact that kit & Holly are powerposters extraordinaires!!

B I feel so old to be this side of 25 - I met my friend tonight and we were talking about how we are at a nether age we are young but the psychology of '30' is no good for an over thinking, weirdo like me. :fool:

Crunchie... I feel like it's been an age since we spoke. I have truly never been this busy in my whole entire life. When I was working part time I clearly built up a repertoire of friends and now i'm working I still want to see them and vice versa. Anyway tangent over with I hope DH gets his job. If he wants it and it would make you happy my lover I DEFI hope he gets it... Sorry about your frankenfeet.

I don't know when :af: is due due to long post MC cycle on CD 30 today :shrug: :winkwink: wish I could continue to wind you up but I don't recall having :sex: at all this cycle so I won't be testing. The only symptom I might have is a twitchy leg that seriously is making me wanna cut off my own leg :grrr: 

:hi: Lissy :hi: ginge 

:hi: Luna I like your rice thing-y does it keep? So you could keep it in freezer in case of injury? 

Mills I think everyone already knows your :foo: :tease: already? They don't need a bucket of ice to prove it.


----------



## newbie_ttc

speak of the :devil: Hi KIT!!! We weren't talking about you just now! :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh good night Kit :sleep: well. Hope you and your family are well :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

hey jaynie....tis true ! working full time gets right in the way of chatting 

so glad your enjoying your job...that first pay slip is going to be AMAZING

I hope mr crunch gets the job as well, he really does deserve it....

I would love be 26. 27 or even 28 lol xxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Anyone read the book The Help??? It is amazing. I want to finish it tonight but I know that will not happen. I am going to start cooking in 30 min and then DH and I will eat dinner and hang out. BUT ITS SUCH A GOOD BOOK. Maybe I will ask him if he wants to read with me. Sometimes we sit next to each other and read our own books then chat about them. We want to do that when we have kids have a reading time (not bed time reading where we read to them which we will do as well!!!!!) But a time where we all sit down round the fire place with pillows and read and then chat about our books we are reading. I have such a love of words and books and I want to pass that on to my kids. ( I know our reading time idea may sound gay lol but I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I have been bingo ! How old am I
> 
> Dh Said it went ok, but we should hear tommorrow
> 
> Enjoy the diving monkey.... A swimming monkey ... Well I never !!
> 
> Molls my feet are so swollen I cannot get any shoes on !!!!
> 
> Hi everyone xxxx nuv u all to the moon and back
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/gambling/bingo.gif :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> bingo party :happydance: we won £100 toot tootClick to expand...

:wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> It does seem a bit quiet on here... Proves the fact that kit & Holly are powerposters extraordinaires!!
> 
> B I feel so old to be this side of 25 - I met my friend tonight and we were talking about how we are at a nether age we are young but the psychology of '30' is no good for an over thinking, weirdo like me. :fool:
> 
> Crunchie... I feel like it's been an age since we spoke. I have truly never been this busy in my whole entire life. When I was working part time I clearly built up a repertoire of friends and now i'm working I still want to see them and vice versa. Anyway tangent over with I hope DH gets his job. If he wants it and it would make you happy my lover I DEFI hope he gets it... Sorry about your frankenfeet.
> 
> I don't know when :af: is due due to long post MC cycle on CD 30 today :shrug: :winkwink: wish I could continue to wind you up but I don't recall having :sex: at all this cycle so I won't be testing. The only symptom I might have is a twitchy leg that seriously is making me wanna cut off my own leg :grrr:
> 
> :hi: Lissy :hi: ginge
> 
> :hi: Luna I like your rice thing-y does it keep? So you could keep it in freezer in case of injury?
> 
> Mills I think everyone already knows your :foo: :tease: already? They don't need a bucket of ice to prove it.

Oh :rofl: look who turned 26 and suddenly got funny! :tease: nuv you babe.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

omg what a nightmare i have had tonight! i have done everything in the house on my own (lightbulb changing fuse changing etc) and because i decided getting up on a chair to change the light wouldnt be a good idea i thought id let jay do it, well i will reconsider this next time lol, basically he didnt put the light in properly which blew all the downstairs lights (fuse) i get him to change the fuse, he takes out the power fuse not the downstairs fus, takes it apart etc, anyway cut long story short he broke the power fuse and i have just fixed it all! should of just done it in first place instead of wasting 2 hours lol!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good evening one and all :hugs:
> 
> I haven't had a chance to come on today really so I've just had a quick catch up and I will leave you with some good news....
> 
> Sezi and April's parcels arrived!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:
> 
> One of my neighbours dropped them round tonight - he said they'd been delivered to him by mistake...how long ago I wonder but I didn't want to sound ungrateful :shrug:
> 
> Oh my word....the cuteness is almost too much to bear. I will definitely post pics tomorrow but for now....
> 
> Thank you both so much...you are too kind and Cara is one very, very lucky little lady :cloud9:
> 
> :kiss: from Cara for each of you :friends:

oh i am so pleased they got to you! yay glad you like them! and glad you and Cara are good, shes well worth it Kit :)


----------



## mummyApril

i am quite upset at one thing i have a scratch mark on my laptop :(


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: :dohh: April :haha: got to laugh ad clearly the alternative is to cry! 

Molls jus a joking with ya. I know you truly probably don't give a poofuck anyway at least when pregnant at your own baby shower you should be allowed to walk round in a bikini if you want. :haha:

Crunch - my OH is on about getting his engineering degree and with my help well, he can do it because I know he's capable of the end job type thing. What does mr frankendaddy do? If you don't mind :flower:...

Oh and I got my payslip today I was pretty impressed :thumbup: and because I get paid tomorrow I can actually spend my birthday money on dun things for the first time in about 5 years... Since my 21st maybe :happydance: 

Hayles you popping!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April! What a mess! Men are so incompetent at times. :nope: I never take for granted my OHs skills. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :dohh: :dohh: April :haha: got to laugh ad clearly the alternative is to cry!
> 
> Molls jus a joking with ya. I know you truly probably don't give a poofuck anyway at least when pregnant at your own baby shower you should be allowed to walk round in a bikini if you want. :haha:
> 
> Crunch - my OH is on about getting his engineering degree and with my help well, he can do it because I know he's capable of the end job type thing. What does mr frankendaddy do? If you don't mind :flower:...
> 
> Oh and I got my payslip today I was pretty impressed :thumbup: and because I get paid tomorrow I can actually spend my birthday money on dun things for the first time in about 5 years... Since my 21st maybe :happydance:
> 
> Hayles you popping!

oh i did laugh and had a laugh on the phone to my dad, he said i need jay locks on the fuse box lol! jay was very sulky because i wouldnt let him do it! lol x


----------



## addie25

mummyapril said:


> omg what a nightmare i have had tonight! I have done everything in the house on my own (lightbulb changing fuse changing etc) and because i decided getting up on a chair to change the light wouldnt be a good idea i thought id let jay do it, well i will reconsider this next time lol, basically he didnt put the light in properly which blew all the downstairs lights (fuse) i get him to change the fuse, he takes out the power fuse not the downstairs fus, takes it apart etc, anyway cut long story short he broke the power fuse and i have just fixed it all! Should of just done it in first place instead of wasting 2 hours lol!

lol men!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I hate onions!!! I almost went blind :cry::cry::cry:

Dinner is smelling yummy tho!!! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

OMG I JUST FINISHED COOKING AND TOOK EVERYTHING OFF THE STOVE AND THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN I HEAR ALL THESE SOUNDS AND IT SOUNDS LIKE THE STOVE IS GOING TO BLOW UP. I AM FREAKING OUT GRABBING THE CAT TELLING EJ TO GET AWAY FROM THE STOVE BECAUSE IT IS GOING TO BLOW AND IT WAS JUST THE FAN!!!!! IT WAS ON 2 HIGH AND IT MADE ALL THOSE SOUNDS!!!!!

DH is making fun of me now saying "OMG run its going to blow up, NIKKI RUN" Well I tried to get the cat to run and when she would not I grabbed her and ran!!!! It really sounded like it was going to bow up and I did not want EJ standing by the stove bc I was scared it would blow up on his face.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok I have a 1% chance of conceiving so in honesty what's the point? The hospital won't help me and without help it isn't much I can do so I quit... I'm not trying to conceive anymore I'm going to concentrate on getting a job and moving on.


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok I have a 1% chance of conceiving so in honesty what's the point? The hospital won't help me and without help it isn't much I can do so I quit... I'm not trying to conceive anymore I'm going to concentrate on getting a job and moving on.

No do no give up what abou ivf!? A lot of people with pcos do IVF and it works beautifully!!! What r they saying is the issue That leads them to the conclusion of 1% chance bc people with pcos have kids.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Beecause I have pcos and he has low sperm count and motility I don't even ovulate and they won't give me ivf because I'm only 20


----------



## LunaLady

Just back from a fantastic trip to Goodwill! :dance: 

I got 32 items for $25! :dance: 

My boy has got a building wardrobe, now! I think I'll stop now, though, because I'm sure I'll get some clothes from the baby shower. 

Oh, I got some seriously cute stuff today, too. Found another hedgehog item! Cute little pants with a hedgehog on the cuff. And some really spendy high end stuff that probably cost an arm and a leg when new. LOVE THAT!

I'm a happy camper :D


----------



## addie25

In USA age does not matter with IVF as long as u have doctors saying it is your onlyyyy option. It's not the same in UK?


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry about that news, Ginge. I do think you will be a mommy one day, but maybe it's just a sign that you need to focus on you right now. From your posts it sounds like you're not happy with your day to day life right now and that you are looking for changes. I think you are on the right track by focusing on finding a job and a place you want to live. And sounds like you and your OH aren't on the best of terms, so maybe once you're employed and living where you want to live you'll find that you are looking for something different or something more from a spouse than your OH is giving you. You deserve to be happy, Ginge, so except nothing less :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh I'm fine with where I live and me and oh are on much better terms its the employment I'm unhappy with I'm tired of having no money and nothing to do all the time!


----------



## mummyApril

Sooo iv come to the conclusion this baby is not going to budge, I'm still getting his little knees poking out of the same place and his head headbutting my ribcage! So I think there's a reason he hasn't turned, I predict hell be here on the 15th/16th August :) bring on wednesday so I know for sure x


----------



## mummyApril

Ginge I'm sorry you're down :( is there no home remedies etc you could try? What about acupuncture? Does OH smoke/drink? X


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry he won't move for you.


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge, I'm sorry but perhaps you are right... a change in focus might be just what you need. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck today Trin! :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry about that news ginge but I recon getting a job, getting in a routine, being happier and having some money will increase your percentage by about 99%!


----------



## Sarachka

Aunt flo is finally here, about freaking time!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

thx crunchie :) thats cute scan pic,how similiar is lil ones face to the scan?

:hugs: Ginge: its hard to focus on anything else when all u want is a baby :(
took be 2 1/2 yrs people told me to think about other stuff i couldnt :( x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!

Sorry ginge, when I wasn't ovulating I got a really good book on pcos and had great info on diet etc .... Really did help ! It will happen my love 

Babyhopes - it's strange at my 20 weeks scan bubs profile shows a very different profile !! It was a great day and we got a DVD as well ! I recommend it x


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy Friday everyone:happydance:. Well it's payday today woohoo:happydance:!!! Hope everyone has a lovely day and a quick one if at work. 

Crunch-fx'd mr crunch gets fabbo news today:dance:





Mollykins said:


> I'm slightly worried about it (baby shower) its going to be about 85F/29C....far too hot for my Alaskan blood. We are having it outside as we are having kids there and water games for them. Ahh...

Molly-sounds like your going to have loads of fun will you have lots of:cake:? Ad you will get lots of lovely baby pressies i :brat::brat::brat:to come to mollys baby shower:cry:



firstbaby25 said:


> :dohh: :dohh: April :haha: got to laugh ad clearly the alternative is to cry!
> 
> Molls jus a joking with ya. I know you truly probably don't give a poofuck anyway at least when pregnant at your own baby shower you should be allowed to walk round in a bikini if you want. :haha:
> 
> Crunch - my OH is on about getting his engineering degree and with my help well, he can do it because I know he's capable of the end job type thing. What does mr frankendaddy do? If you don't mind :flower:...
> 
> Oh and I got my payslip today I was pretty impressed :thumbup: and because I get paid tomorrow I can actually spend my birthday money on dun things for the first time in about 5 years... Since my 21st maybe :happydance:
> 
> Hayles you popping!


Hey Jaynie i wish but :nope:i think April will pip me to the post because if i go a full 2 weeks over that would mean i would be induced on 21/8/11:growlmad:




x-ginge-x said:


> Ok I have a 1% chance of conceiving so in honesty what's the point? The hospital won't help me and without help it isn't much I can do so I quit... I'm not trying to conceive anymore I'm going to concentrate on getting a job and moving on.

Ginge- i agree with Sarachka when you are stable with an income and you are 100% with yourself and your OH i feel you will find ttc easier, i know it totally sucks that NHS wont help out at such a young age even though you know its all you want to complete your life ,in some respects the US get much better care than us but that said they pay dont they ,its that stupid old saying "you dont get nothing for free" which is poofuckery. Big :hug:and lots of JOB:dust:






Sarachka said:


> Aunt flo is finally here, about freaking time!!!!

:hug:for the return of the AWOL:witch:

I bet you have never been as pleased to see her now you and monkey will be near enough on the same cycle:friends:


Well today im going to walk to the ice cream farm after food shopping its a good couple of miles !! See if anything happens:shrug:then i will mow the lawn!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Payday for me too hayles. Birthday shopping day too :thumbup:

Ginge sorry it's so shit for you. It is pants that you have no available options except one that you are losing faith with... I do think working helps as it's definitely helped me. Course I still obsess about it and all but it's not the thing I pinned it up to be... Can't explain well but a job will help.

I have a dentist appointment today before my fun day commences! Hope I don't need anything doing! 

Congrats on :af: sezi :happydance: think mine is due today/tomorrow... Had some spotting other day so she should be here soon. 
:hi: everyone... Happy friday!


----------



## poas

Have a great day Y'all (said in really bad fake american accent,in honour of USA turts :) )


----------



## Sarachka

Payday AND bonus day here for me  going to move it all out of my account before OH gets his massive mits on it!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thread clearer alert!


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley I will try not to have him before you :/ xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi that's great MOVE it and please spend some of that bonus on YOU and only you!! For me? I'm having a selfish birthday spending thing this year. Normally my money goes on subsistence and luckily pay day is today so birthday money I can spend for the first time in ages and it feels good! I've just bought the heart and key charm for my pandora that I gave to grandad when he was buried so we have the same one :D AND they were doing a deal in the shop spend £70 and get a free leather pandora (I like them) :happydance: 

Hi Lissy!


----------



## Crunchie

Mr
Crunchie got the job !!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Mr
> Crunchie got the job !!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well done Mr Crunchie :)


----------



## mummyApril

i just got a postcard from Bethany :happydance: thankyou Bethany so glad youre enjoying your holiday! and Holly loving the beach and pool and yes totally Jel about that water i just showed Angel and Jay and they are wel Jel too! thankyou lovey :)


----------



## Essie

Good afternoon!

Lyra is currently sleeping so taking the opportunity to have a quick catch up. 

Massive congratulations to Littlespy, Maisie is gorgeous and her and Lyra are birthday twins too :)

Hayley and April, not long for you now. The first turtle boys, I'm excited for both of you. 

Lyra has had a busy week. We've been to register her birth, and she's joined the library (she has wide awake times in the middle of the night so we've been reading to her then). She's had lots of visitors, and more coming at the weekend. She's breastfeeding well, and had only lost 20 grams from her birth weight when the mw weighed her. The screaming at night is much improved, she doesn't really scream too much at all. We are still struggling with getting her to go in Moses basket, although she went in for a few hours last night which is progress. 

I will hopefully be back on laptop soon and able to catch up properly. DH goes back to work on Wednesday :( so after then we'll have to try and form some sort of routine :wacko:

Here's a quick picture of Lyra at the moment (hope it works, trying to upload from dh phone)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/photo3.jpg


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Mr
> Crunchie got the job !!!!!!!!

Great!!!!! How exciting!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Awe Lyra looks adorable!!!!


----------



## addie25

Well I think I am getting sick :nope: not sure but I woke up feeling extremely hot and I just feel really off. I'm exhausted yet I had 9 hours sleep :shrug: I dont know my friend n I r supposed to go to breakfast so I'll do that and then come home and rest. I did have a bunch of strange dreams last night so maybe I just feel off bc of that???? Time will tell hopefuy after breakfast I feel better.


----------



## poas

Lyra is lovely :) 
Well done Monsieur Crunch :)
Jaynie I love Pandora charms :) I hope you have fun spoiling yourself,and also that Sarah took your advice and is also treating herself!
Addie sorry you feel poorly :( hope you perk up soon x
I am VERY pleased with myself....just got a bargain Mamas and Papas lampshade from a charity shop for £2.00 and when I got home,realised that it is the wrong fitting-soooo...
You'd think I'd be annoyed BUT-went online to take a peak and it turns out they are like gold dust, put it on ebay and it is ALREADY at £14.99 + p&p :) so this makes me VERY happy!!
Anyways, off to watch Scooby Doo with the boy,happpy Friday!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Mr
> Crunchie got the job !!!!!!!!

:wohoo: Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok I have a 1% chance of conceiving so in honesty what's the point? The hospital won't help me and without help it isn't much I can do so I quit... I'm not trying to conceive anymore I'm going to concentrate on getting a job and moving on.

Ging, try not to be down doll. You have time on your side and that's a very valuable asset. Imagine if you were 40!! There are plenty of options you can take towards realizing your bfp dreams although they may not present themselves at the current moment. I know it sucks now, but i have all the faith in the world that you will have 2 or 3 llittle :baby:'s when all is said and done! Don't give up luv bug :hugs:


----------



## poas

Oooh, slowcoach me has finally hit my 500th post,soooooooo....here goes!
I dedicate this post to each and every turtle, for the invaluable moments of support each of you has offered in the time I have been on here.I know I can be a moany whinge bag, but honestly-a lot of the time you guys are the only people I have to rant at, so it's good to know I can always rely on some sort of response :)
For all new Mummy turts, I wish you settled babies,who cry little and, in turn,smile often.
For newly pregnant turts, I wish you a safe,happy and stress free 9months.
For heavily pregnant waddly turts,I wish you a nice gentle labour, and relief from swelling/aching/general foibles!
And last but DEFINITELY not least, for those turts waiting for their bfp, I wish you not only those 2magic lines,but the stickiest of beans-with the least relationship strain as possible! 
 



Attached Files:







haapy.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 0









clappy.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0









gappy.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 0









pappy.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

I feel better. How odd I really thought I was going to be sick. That's happened a few times this year I'm sick for a morning or the day then it's like it never happened. Could seriously have been my dreams.

Dream 1: this girl was stalking me bc she wanted to date me and would not leave me alone I was hiding and she was crazy breaking into my house and so on( I think I had this dream bc I got asked out by a girl in the store yesterday... I wear a wedding ring not sure y she did not notice it and just funny a girl asked me out lol)

Dream 2: I was on the show I did not know I was pregnant but it was odd . My doctor came to my house and said I told u u had a m/c but u didn't and ur really pregnant and that's y ur in so much pain ur about to have a baby!! I woke up after his dream n felt sick.

Odd dreams!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Happy Friday Turtleonians! :dance:

I'm an hour into my work day and hoping the remaining 8 zoom by! I am excited about my weekend b/c I will be babysitting my friend's 8 month old son when i get off and she's even letting him spend the night. he's such a sweet baby and i think we will have a great time although his mom has already warned me by saying i have no idea what i'm getting myself into :haha: 

Molly's shower is tomorrow :happydance: 

hope u guys are having a great one :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

I am completely overwhelmed by my turtle friend's kindness and generosity. Not only did parcels arrive from Sezi and April yesterday but Newbie-dooby-dooooo's arrived too :cloud9: I cannot tell you how much I appreciate how kind you are and what amazing friends you all are.

Bethany..I got your beautiful "congratulations" postcard this morning also...it's so lovely where you are, you really musn't want to leave. 

Thanks so, so much everyone......here are some pics.....:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: I went sea diving! And saw big fishes! And I have a certificate! :wohoo:

It was A M A Z I N G !


----------



## kit_cat

The lovely Hayley sent these last week...

So cute :cloud9: And here's Mr Turt who lives in my home office next to Missy Turt (from Trin)..


Thanks so much again Hayls :hugs: :kiss: from Cara


Oh Sezi...your talents are wasted if you don't start making the most of how clever you are...the card is absolutely gorgeous and oh my word...I think I might just eat Cara all up when she's dressed in your little dress and pants :cloud9: Thank you so much for all the effort and kindness :hugs: :kiss: from Cara




April...we absolutely love everything you sent...the 50% mummy/50% daddy booties are the sweetest as are the 2 sleepsuits. Loving the Tilly the turtle bath book too....Cara will enjoy that when she's a little bigger as she does love her baths :cloud9: Thank you so much my lovely :hugs: :kiss: from Cara



Shannon...I don't know where to start. Thank you so much for the gorgeous card and such kind words :hugs: The baby bundle you sent is nothing short of stunning. Cara and I cannot thank you enough for your generosity. The items you picked are so beautiful and unusual. Cara is so lucky to have her Aunty Shannon across the pond sending her the most beautiful clothes. Many, many thanks again :hugs: :kiss: from Cara



:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

NUV YOU ALL BIG TIME :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

Well today was a crapsticks-poofucks day:growlmad:

Started with work husband's birthday. I baked him cupcakes and we had a nice coffee then his dad called and said he got his biopsy results back and he has cancer :cry: So end of celebration and many tears

Then my patient broke down in the rain on her was to me and was over an hour late. Not her fault but it threw the rest of the day out

Then I arrive to give my talk at the expo and there's no welcome pack for me and no pass or parking voucher or anything. And when I went to set up, they had no screen for the power point presentation. I had confirmed with her last week and again this week. When I pointed this out she point to a plug and says 'there's the power point' :dohh:

Then my vice-chairperson calls about the SPCA inspection (3rd on in 3 weeks). They want a vet to check every single animal on the premises and for Esme to have ct scans and an assessment by a vet and a physiotherapist....like we have that kind of money lying around!!!

Then while I'm driving back from the talk DH calls and says Toine's school phoned, his dad forgot to fetch the boys!!!! :growlmad: It has been pouring today and around 16C so by the time I got to Ch'ien he was frozen and starving from waiting for 2 hours outside. DH says his father's on the way to get Toine so I went and got a take-away toasted sandwich for Ch'ien. I get home, no Toine. FIL says he was on his way, heard I was near Ch'ien's school and turned around and went home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So by the time I got to Toine it was 3 hours after school had closed


So all of this distracted from the good news which is that scan showed baby measuring 7w 6d and beautiful heartbeat


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done for getting the job CrunchyManPants! :dance: 

Kit your present should arrive soon, I sent it the same time as the jumbo postcard. Turtlecards are zooming all over the place!

Ginge it's hard but don't lose heart just yet. I know soooo many ladies who were told they were unlikely to ever conceive and who now have enviably vast families, my sis included! I'd go on a healthy food binge though, since I've got my bfps when I've made a bit of an effort, though in my case it's drinking less wine and coffee, so I'm sure these things work a tad :shrug:

I am just having a Desperados in the bar though- BUT it is last day of hols and I'm on CdFucking 1. Full flow came on after the diving, so you could have tried that as a last resort Sarachka! 

My ears still haven't popped back


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Trin that is so much more than a poofuckery day! I'm so sorry you've had to go through all of that! And for the biopsy results :( so so sorry.
But I have to celebrate for you're little bubi I knew everything would be fine, as the world can't be that cruel! Am so so pleased for you xx


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie, YAY for Mr. Crunchie getting the job! That's fabulous!! :dance:

Essie, Lyra is just SOO gorgeous! Looks like a happy healthy baby :)

Kit, what lovely gifts you've gotten! So much cute pink stuff :D

Sarachka, yay for AF finally rearing her ugly head!! :dance:

Trin, :hugs: I wish there were something I could do for you. Seems like so many things are happening right now! I wish you could catch a break. And I've been saying that for a few weeks, now! Poor, Trin. I bet you just want a nice long vacation right about now. :(


----------



## LunaLady

But YAY for healthy Luna raspberry, Trin!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Today marks 99 days to go!!! Down to double digits!!! :shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh trin! so sorry today has been bittersweet for you! so sorry to hear about the cancer and the stoopid SPCA! I really wish those ppl would leave u the f**k alone already!! Sorry for the expletive, but they are really ticking me off with all this unnecessary business. At least u and the boys and buba are all safe and warm now and the presentation is behind u. Celebrate the good news u got today and tackle the other stuff tomorrow... try to salvage what's left of DH's bday. :hug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: it arrived! :wohoo: 

it was my pleasure getting miss Cara a little pressie. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Trin that's awful news about dh's dad :nope: Hope it's a form they can treat? My dad is now in his 7th year of cancer treatment now, so things can be relatively positive but the initial shock is always so so so horrible. Yay for scan though :hugs:

Kit you have a spoilt baby :haha: So many lovely gifts :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

u guys really warm my heart! We're such generous turts! Sarah that card is so amazing, i wish i were as talented as u! and the dress is adorable too :thumbup:

April, hayley very cool things u guys sent too. Cara is going to be one well dressed turtlette!

:friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Mr
> Crunchie got the job !!!!!!!!

:yipee::wohoo::yipee:
Must have been all our turtle luck :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Lyra is lovely :)
> Well done Monsieur Crunch :)
> Jaynie I love Pandora charms :) I hope you have fun spoiling yourself,and also that Sarah took your advice and is also treating herself!
> Addie sorry you feel poorly :( hope you perk up soon x
> I am VERY pleased with myself....just got a bargain Mamas and Papas lampshade from a charity shop for £2.00 and when I got home,realised that it is the wrong fitting-soooo...
> You'd think I'd be annoyed BUT-went online to take a peak and it turns out they are like gold dust, put it on ebay and it is ALREADY at £14.99 + p&p :) so this makes me VERY happy!!
> Anyways, off to watch Scooby Doo with the boy,happpy Friday!!!

DH brought his grandfather's Omega watch home with him. Turns out it was a military issue 1945 watch (still works perfectly) and sells for around 750 pounds!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Oh Trin that is so much more than a poofuckery day! I'm so sorry you've had to go through all of that! And for the biopsy results :( so so sorry.
> But I have to celebrate for you're little bubi I knew everything would be fine, as the world can't be that cruel! Am so so pleased for you xx

Thanks Sweetie, and thanks for bbming me :hugs: I am just realising how not excited I was...starting to get glimpses of excitement


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Trin that's awful news about dh's dad :nope: Hope it's a form they can treat? My dad is now in his 7th year of cancer treatment now, so things can be relatively positive but the initial shock is always so so so horrible. Yay for scan though :hugs:
> 
> Kit you have a spoilt baby :haha: So many lovely gifts :cloud9:

It's my work husband's dad, but thanks. It's prostate cancer, seems like quite early stages but he was crying too much to get much detail


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley- yes, the baby shower will have cake... I'll take a picture for you. :hugs:

Congratulations Mr Crunchie! :happydance:

Essie, Lyra is so pretty. Thank you for sharing. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, :yipee: for a healthy Tori! 

Kit, gorge gifts.... loving all the turtle nuv. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so dumb Trin- sorry of course dh has just lost his father :hugs: It's all the abbreviations, and the tiny text if I don't zoom on my screen- I get muddled by such things at my age :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit pm me ur address i got u a pressie :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I've just had my last hammam :cry: And the suitcases are all packed and my taxi to the station at 10am tomorrow is booked :cry: Bestest holiday ever :thumbup: We're coming back next year, and want the same gompagomp! And I want to do the next level certificate of diving, which does mean getting Emily ventrally installed ASAP, so I've popped in time for next year's hols here, so I can go Kayaking and diving again :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I've just had my last hammam :cry: And the suitcases are all packed and my taxi to the station at 10am tomorrow is booked :cry: Bestest holiday ever :thumbup: We're coming back next year, and want the same gompagomp! And I want to do the next level certificate of diving, which does mean getting Emily ventrally installed ASAP, so I've popped in time for next year's hols here, so I can go Kayaking and diving again :happydance:

I'm so glad you all had a fabulous time, Bethany! I can't wait to see pictures of your gompagomp and the sea and little Holly and everything else :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh Trin that is so much more than a poofuckery day! I'm so sorry you've had to go through all of that! And for the biopsy results :( so so sorry.
> But I have to celebrate for you're little bubi I knew everything would be fine, as the world can't be that cruel! Am so so pleased for you xx
> 
> Thanks Sweetie, and thanks for bbming me :hugs: I am just realising how not excited I was...starting to get glimpses of excitementClick to expand...


Trin-im so so happy for you and your rasberry:hug:. Im sorry too for work hubby's sad new's, it's never nice when someone close has bad news is it:nope:.:saywhat: FIL forgot your boys? I would be super:growlmad:and i hope he is in big bother now:trouble:!! I also agree with newbie wtf are these spca people playing at? Are they not supposed to be interfering with animals who actually need some help and leaving you to your charity running and leaving ickle Esme alone, threaten them with the turtle army:gun::gun:




Mollykins said:


> Hayley- yes, the baby shower will have cake... I'll take a picture for you. :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations Mr Crunchie! :happydance:
> 
> Essie, Lyra is so pretty. Thank you for sharing. :flower:

I wish we had them more over here, some of my friends loved the idea but i never went ahead as a few other girls had been invited to someone elses and she had done a rather expensive pressie list, which they felt was rather cheeky of her and were saying that they wouldnt be buying anything when the baby was born!! So that put me off:sad1:. You will save me a piece of:cake:though wont you and we will all be there in spirit:dance:, also i cant wait to see all the lovely pressie pic's


Sezi my lovely i want you to go and buy YOURSELF something with YOUR bonus you deserve it please do or treat yourself to a massage or a hair treatment anything girl just do something with it:headspin:. And BIG:thumbup:for shifting it out of the way too you are learning

April i really dont mind if you have James first:friends:as long as both our boys are healthy It just seems like forever away if i go over lol

Bethany i have'nt recieved my PC yet but i cant wait till i do:thumbup:. Glad you enjoyed diving and got a special certificate too whitwoooooo check us out a diving turtle none the less:smug:

Lissy lovely dedication post sweet:hugs2::hugs2:

Jaynie glad you have bought something special with your b'day pennies:headspin:, how was the microdermabrasion?

Well i didnt make it on my walk as weather looked dodge and i went to visit my friend and her two LO's for an hour, i got home with my shopping and it took me a whole hour to put it away as im in really bad pain when i have sat for a few mins and get up im in agony done below i feel so heavy and like i have been on a horse for 5 days or something i actually cried earlier i feel like im goi g to pee myself everytime i move and that nate is going to shoove his head out any second some pains im having to breath through i have had 4 paracetamol today and 2 baths and nothing is better i feel like his head is grinding on my pelvis:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Lunes, you will be getting many pics! :happydance: 

It's always sad leaving an idyllic holiday but on the positive side I'll see all my animals, and our vegetable patch will be ENORMOUSLY nommo when we get back :munch:

AND my mum is coming over on the 17th August until 22nd to see Holly (and me but mainly Holly!)- she will be so surprised at how grown up she is. When the rest of my family next see her, probably Christmas, she'll be talking a bit in both Frog and Roastbeef languages :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley maybe you should actually go horseriding? Nate will either be jiggled out and if not you'll at least feel justified about feeling like you've been horseriding :haha:

Oh and I'm sure you'll get your tpc soon :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love your posts when I'm on the lurker Hayley because I have trouble keeping up but your posts cover all relevant topics. I concur with Hayley on everything :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

cant wait for my hollyphotofix does monkey star in them too??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ahhh Hayley I will betray nothing! Picture show Sunday evening :happydance: Tickets are free too! :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

well :cry: i am now childless for a week :cry: alll of my family are away and i mean all! my dad, sisters nan etc are all off to lincoln (including aunts uncles cousins) my mum and her family are in america, i am all alone with a Jay who will be spending tonight on xbox as its double xp or something, and then tomorrow he wants to go out for his birthday in a town near us but its really not suitable for me so i dont think i will go, so lonely and i just want my girls home!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I have been down chillin' with da fishes today :cloud9: My head is full of sudden images of the underdeep, all those gracefully swaying seaweeds and great looming rocks. I saw a big brown fish with white spots, I'll look him up on the internet when I get home and am on the lappy and post a pic. I understand why people say it's a different world now and I also now understand why fish don't have ears- mine are still a tad fogulated.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley maybe you should actually go horseriding? Nate will either be jiggled out and if not you'll at least feel justified about feeling like you've been horseriding :haha:
> 
> Oh and I'm sure you'll get your tpc soon :thumbup:


I think i will pass on that:haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> Ahhh Hayley I will betray nothing! Picture show Sunday evening :happydance: Tickets are free too! :wohoo:

FREE!!! Wow your so kind i cant wait im booking thr first ticket now

:thumbup:

Im sad you have to leave your gompagomp house & holiday i have enjoyed your holiday tales it has gone really quick!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do fish have ears? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

B sounds so nice! i need to do something like that youll have to tell me the location you went so i can go for a holiday just like yours! x


----------



## new mummy2010

Do you mean out at night April? Thats a tad unfair when your about to pop i would be real mad with OH if he went or wanted to go out right now

You should try enjoy the me time Reece has only been off for 3 days and stresses me out evrytime he comes home with a load of mates or they are knocking every two mins!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley it's gone tooooo quickly!

I've reserved you a seat in the front row for the picture show :thumbup: With lots of leg room and bump space! Bet you're in labour though and miss the pics :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Do you mean out at night April? Thats a tad unfair when your about to pop i would be real mad with OH if he went or wanted to go out right now
> 
> You should try enjoy the me time Reece has only been off for 3 days and stresses me out evrytime he comes home with a load of mates or they are knocking every two mins!!

yup a night out :/ aw my girls dont go out out unless i take them, their school friends live too far away too :/ but they look after me a lot and are so good to me i miss them :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> B sounds so nice! i need to do something like that youll have to tell me the location you went so i can go for a holiday just like yours! x

April it has been just so amazing. We booked it all a bit blind on the internet way back but honestly it's so lovely here and so much for the kids to do. I guess it's only a train ride from Paris so easy for me but there are loads of Brits here so it can't be too hard to get to! I think they all get the Shuttle over in their cars :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi lovers!! Laying in bed on a Friday night bc I'm worn out - wow I'm so rock n roll. I know u preggy turts are so jealous of my crazy lift style lol. 

Oh kitten your post made me well up as I could tell you were genuinely touched by the gifts. They bloody took long enough eh?! The dress is a bit big for Carachka at the moment but in a few months with some tights and a cardi she'll be ready for her prom  when I was browsing the racks nothing really jumped out until that dress made my ovaries do a tripPle summersault so I knew That was the thing to buy 

LUNA I am so jealous of your amazing Good Will finds, I need to be more thrift-store savvy! The ones down near my sister and her mansion have really swanky high-end stuff in so it's always good to hit them up

BETHANEY thanks lOver for my wonderful postcard! Can I have the seat next to Hayley in the front row tomorrow for hollinka slideshow?

NEWBIE I love that stuff!! Don't get bored of totally going all-out for turtle arrivals by the time I've had mine lol. 

JAYNIE I nuv yoooooo

Ok
So
Tired
Can't
Focus
Any
More


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEECHKA I meant to thank u for the suggestion of a massage. My back and hip have been hurting so much lately that I do rly need a massage, excellent idea.


----------



## mummyApril

Jay said hes going even if im not so yeah thats nice :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you certainly can have a front row seat :hugs:

Long journey tomorrow so off to bye byes soon turtlings. Have lovely Friday nights all, chillaxin or wild partying like Sarachka :haha: 

Big kiss all, see ya all from gay Pareeee :kiss: Bisous


----------



## Mollykins

.... I just got something delivered from amazon... but I do not know who its from..:/


----------



## addie25

Trin I am sorry you had such a crap day but yaya for the great scan!!
Sarah so glad AF decided to show up. Tell her she will get fired if she is late again!!!
Hayley sorry u r in pain :hugs: sounds like he is ready to come out tho!!!!!
April you are not alone you have us!!!!! :thumbup:
B I can not wait to see pictures and fish have holes on the sides of their head do they not :shrug: Are those considered ears?? 

As for me I spent the day with one of my good friends and am now ready to put my feet up with a bowl of ice cream and a good book!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

men can be so nasty :cry:


----------



## addie25

oh im sorry he is being a poofuck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> men can be so nasty :cry:

What happened muffin?


----------



## TrinityMom

Just back from work DH's birthday party. I love gay men. I had my ultra-high chinese red satin platforms with black jeans and a black shirt with black bling on the bottom. So he flops down next to me and says "Love the shoes, love the shirt, love the hair, mwah" :haha:

It was fun being out tho and meeting new people, and he was happy and drunk so that made me happy

Going to try catch up quickly them take myself off to bed...tis a late night for an old fogey like me :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm so dumb Trin- sorry of course dh has just lost his father :hugs: It's all the abbreviations, and the tiny text if I don't zoom on my screen- I get muddled by such things at my age :dohh:

:rofl: It's his grandfather he lost :haha: His FATHER was the IDIOT who LEFT THE CHILDREN AT SCHOOL!!!

But you're forgiven for getting confused...early onset senility and all that :jo:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Just back from work DH's birthday party. I love gay men. I had my ultra-high chinese red satin platforms with black jeans and a black shirt with black bling on the bottom. So he flops down next to me and says "Love the shoes, love the shirt, love the hair, mwah" :haha:
> 
> It was fun being out tho and meeting new people, and he was happy and drunk so that made me happy
> 
> Going to try catch up quickly them take myself off to bed...tis a late night for an old fogey like me :haha:

Sounds like a fun night. I love gay men as well. Had a gay male friend in college he was amazing!!!!! We sat one day and talked for 6 hours missed all our classes without realizing it and we had to go to our professors and explain why we did not show up without sending an e-mail and he came up with such a crazy story and I was shocked they believed him.


----------



## TrinityMom

Work DH's birthday (him in the middle wearing the shirt I bought him)
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/283451_10150332488999880_594719879_9583304_6170019_n.jpg

Luna Raspberry
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/283241_10150332491054880_594719879_9583325_4578255_n.jpg

Good night turtletonians
Nuv you big time
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> .... I just got something delivered from amazon... but I do not know who its from..:/

:flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Tis from moi dear Molly. Since i couldn't join you tomorrow i sent something in my absence. I'll leave it up to you whether you want to open it now or tomorrow with the rest of your pressies. I hope my package didn't startle u too much :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

by the way - Sarah, the siggie you made for April is priceless. your creations continue to amaze me! :coolio:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Tis from moi dear Molly. Since i couldn't join you tomorrow i sent something in my absence. I'll leave it up to you whether you want to open it now or tomorrow with the rest of your pressies. I hope my package didn't startle u too much :hugs:

Aww! I couldn't help it.... I opened it.... :cry: you are such a sweet turtle! I nice everything! Thank you so much! Once my lappy is up I'll post pics. :hugs: 

It only startled me a bit becausr we got a package for baby last week (addressed to OH) that we still don't know who sent it. :shrug:after the delivery man left I was thinking... "not again! " :haha: don't get me wrong, I love the baby pressies but I'd like to thank whoever sent them. Thanks again Newbie doo. Nuv :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

you are most welcome! :hugs: I hope you have a marvelous time tomorrow and be careful not to over do it pls! 

I'm off in a bit. I have a date with an 8 month old! :D


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> you are most welcome! :hugs: I hope you have a marvelous time tomorrow and be careful not to over do it pls!
> 
> I'm off in a bit. I have a date with an 8 month old! :D

Thank you so much. Give that date of yours a snuggle for me.


----------



## Mollykins

It's been a package day today, first the crib, then Newbie's awesome gift, and now my new curtains. :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

absolutely :thumbup: 

ttyl :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

I hate him actually hate him!


----------



## addie25

Oh no why do you hate him :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yayayay it is about to thunder i loveeeeeeeeeeee thunder at night with a lot of rain and add in some lightning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love to cuddle on couch and read my awesome book after dh and i eat dinner. I am making baked ziti yum yum!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hope your ok april sorry oh is being an arse again :( I'd be just as cross as you are were my oh to do such a thing!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww April. :hugs: want to talk about it?


----------



## Mollykins

I love thunder/lightening too Addie. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Molly!!!


----------



## Mollykins

:wave:


----------



## addie25

My mom called and told me we have a tornado watch. Then she says oh wait its not for our area ( I had a tornado hit my neighborhood like 15 years ago) Our house was fine and so was most of the others it was mostly trees that came down and some cars went flying. I was thinking tho when she called where do you go if you do not have a basement during a tornado watch???????:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

That's a good question Addie... idk :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> That's a good question Addie... idk :shrug:

I guess just stand in the doorway??? We have not had one in my town in 15 years or so I am not 2 worried (knock on wood)


----------



## Sarachka

OMFG OH is laying slap bang in the middle of the bed snorring his head off and I can't mOve him or get him to shut the fuck up!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: sarachka I'm sooooo glad my oh doesn't snore he does groan tho :wacko: hope he shuts up shortly poke him in the ribs or tickle him somewhere :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I have just assertained that, should anything ever happen to him (God forbid!), I am unable to put him into the recovery position and roll him over. :-(. I'm so facing uncomfortable.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> OMFG OH is laying slap bang in the middle of the bed snorring his head off and I can't mOve him or get him to shut the fuck up!!

AHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH I ROLL DH OVER AND IF THAT DOESN'T WORK I DO POKE HIM AND SAY HEYYYYYYYY YOU ARE SNORING ROLL OVER!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Cold water tends to work well Sara lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sorry I didn't reply last night, I pretty much laid in bed crying, I cannot believe how a man who will be turning 26 tomoro can act like such an immature teenager! I'm still unsure of what I'm doing, I don't kno if I can have him in my life anymore, the things he said to me were unforgivable! Even he admitted he was being spiteful! Apparently iv ruined everything (his birthday) even though he made these 'new' plans yesterday! I wouldn't mind him goin but I have no one around if I need them, everyone my whole family both sides are away! What if somethin were to happen n he was out pissin it up? I'm only thinkin about James but I'm being selfish apparently. Oh there's so much more to it than that, but I wouldn't want to bore you or for you to hate him for how he acted toward me! Cos I reckon you would! I did for a split second, I swear he has a split personality though :/


----------



## LunaLady

April :hugs:
I'm sorry he's is being a poofuck. :( He really does need to grow up a bit.... :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Luna, I kno he does he just doesn't see it! I don't think he will either, still this morning I'm out of order etc! Ita fine he can go but if I go in ior anythin happens I will do it on my own!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am sat with my hand under the uv lamp curing my gels getting ready for the wedding!


----------



## addie25

April I am sorry he is being such a poofuck. Af least he realized he was being a jerk and that and said he was bc it shows he knows it's wrong. Big :hugs: you don't deserve that treatment.


----------



## mummyApril

curling your gels? lol


----------



## mummyApril

wow way too quiet on here today


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Addie, we have a lot of talking to do tonight, hes said hes not going but i couldnt really care about that now, its his priorities and the way he treats me that needs sorting and now before James is here, im glad my girls arent here! id hate for them to witness it :(


----------



## addie25

I understand he needs to start putting the kids be4 him! Maybe when James comes he will change his views??


----------



## addie25

I is way 2 quiet on here. I usually come on and have pages to read since you girls are 5 or 6 hours ahead of me.

MY DAY:
Reading. I wan to finish this book today.
Maybe go to my moms and hang with her and the pups OR
My friend Sarah will come over with her daughter
Later I wanted to hang with DH go to dinner butttt last minute his friends wife is having a birthday party. I duno I do not like her much. She was so kind to me when I missed her wedding bc the IVF stuff but she just talks in a mean way to her husband and is very demanding and loves to prover she is correct with all of us and we are wrong even if he is the one that is wrong.... And her friends (not all of them) but her close ones are annoying as well and not my kind of crowd to hang out with and they will be over later I am sure.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all I'm in nottingham today did a brief catch up earlier will try pop on later hope your all well

April I would be livid if lee suggested that he was going out next thurs night for his b'day even for one or two beers he is waiting to celebrate when nate is here so I can have a drink and a laugh too why don't you suggest this to jay? He is the selfish one sweetie not you 

B I'm gutted your holiday has ended but happy for the photo show and the re opening of the monkey lab yay!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon ladies :hugs:

Just a quick one from me...I'm about to tackle a monster ironing while OH is out with Cara in the pram. He let me go back to bed for almost 2 hours this morning which was :cloud9: so compared to how tired I was the last couple of days, I feel like a new woman :happydance: 

I'm trying to keep up but so sorry for my lack of comments - I will get better I promise :blush:

Trin - I must say that was a shitty day to be sure BUT :yipee: for happy and healthy little raspberry :cloud9: I'm so happy for you :hugs:

Molly - I hope your shower is a roaring success and look forward to some pics of your goodies :thumbup:

Essie - thanks for the pic of beautiful Lyra :cloud9: How is the moses basket issue coming along? Hope you're both great otherwise.

Holly - welcome home and let the slide show commence :happydance:

April - ohhhh, what will we do with that OH of yours?? I imagine a massive shock coming his way once James arrives...he has no idea what's about to happen really has he? I hope it snaps him out of this silly stuff m'love :hugs:

Hayley - what you up to in Nottingham? Any twinges or anything??

Addie - hello m'love. Good luck finishing the book and hope you have a nice night whatever you decide on doing :thumbup:

Ginge - have a fab time at the wedding - oh and let's see your nails then?? :)

Luna - hello sweetie :flower: How's the swelling doing? Under control I hope. What you up to this weekend?

Sezi - Is something wrong with little Alice?? Did you get to the vet? :shrug:

Jaynie - Glad the job seems to be going well, looks like you fitted in perfectly judging by your birthday treats :thumbup: They nuv you like we do :hugs:

Newbie - I bet you've spoiled Molly/Leo rotten like you did Cara! I can't wait to see pics....nuv you :kiss:

Lissy - hellooooo...I haven't caught up with you in ages - hope you're ok lovely :hugs: and LOVED your dedication post - made me smile :kiss:

Clare - the days are ticking away now for mat leave :wohoo: You'll be off before you know it!! :yipee: Hope you're doing well.

Lots of love to everyone else - sorrry if I've missed anyone or anything important but baby fogged brain does not retain info very well.

:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## addie25

HI Kit!!! That is so nice he let you go back to sleep and rest!!! I am sure you feel so much better now!!!!! My book is taking forever to finish. I feel like every time I read a page a new one gets added to the end of the book lol!!! I just can not wait to find out what happens!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hi lovers!! Little Alice had to go on a trip to the vet this morning bc she has a big gaping wound on her neck. I suspect that one of the nippy dogs next door got hold of her. She's had a bit of a hair cut, cleaned up, injection and she'll be fine. My mum is out all day at the cat travel basket is at her house locked up so I had to put her in a weekend bag!!!!! I put a pillow in there though and she was pretty content. She was such a good girl at the vet, I'm so proud of her.


----------



## Sarachka

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12682367/baby-lool-morcii-turtle-Favim.com-117127_large.jpg?1312051832

everyone must be having busy Saturdays. I've read my book in the garden, made chicken soup from scratch, hunted down some eBay bargains for the orphans and am now about to read my book again.


----------



## Sarachka

haaaaaaa this is my kinda wee stick

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12405031/6181_large.jpg?1311553444


----------



## Sarachka

I just keep on finding em

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12332879/tumblr_los9h6XV4f1qip6eqo1_500_large.jpg?1311419428


----------



## mummyApril

haha i love the pics Sara, im currently sorting out the clothes to post to you it will be quite a big parcel! is that ok? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAYLEY! THANKYOU FOR MY SOOOO LOVELY TURTLE MAIL!!

:hugs::kiss::cloud9:

I put the dress on Holly over her scummy leggings and body from travelling all day and she nuvved it:cloud9: She looks soooo sweet in it, despite her grubbiness! It's the perfect size too:thumbup: And my card is so pretty and my turtle so handsome, thanks so much Hayley:hugs:

Oh and Holly decided that the best accessory to go with her turtle dress is a small metal bucket:shrug: Who am I to argue with such a trend setter? She explained to me that the watery connotations of the bucket marry well with the turtle motif on the dress...

And a courgette from our veggie patch...look how big it is... :shock: I have included Bic pen for International size reference...
 



Attached Files:







325.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4









314.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









327.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 3









313.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> haha i love the pics Sara, im currently sorting out the clothes to post to you it will be quite a big parcel! is that ok? x

*yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

ho ho ho I love that digi:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Holy crap that's a big marrow!!! Mine are just flowers at the moment. We should have a huge crop of tomatoes soon :thumbup:

i'm off to bed. DH is watching a terrible scifi movie and I want to finish my book

Chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

now I'm just looking at loads of pictures that are making my lol

https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp4jm7bFUK1qbipv3o1_500.gif

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp4fzhRCeX1qbipv3o1_500.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's not a marrow Trin, but a courgette, which are usually tiny. This is a courgette that has attained marrowesque proportions!!! We ate loads of garden tomatoes tonight :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Trin my mum called during that last post of mine so it came out rather abrupt. I was meant to add that you probably call courgettes French marrows :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

c'mon Mrs Munkey, where;s this slide show we were promised?!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> c'mon Mrs Munkey, where;s this slide show we were promised?!?

I said Sunday night, it's Saturday today:smug: I knew between getting home and unpacking and putting LO to bed and feeding the men I wouldn't have the time or energy for it tonight!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sara haha they look like they are pleasuring themselves! lmao!


----------



## mummyApril

so Jays gone out tonight hes brother is staying tonight and hes only 10 minutes away, i was going to go but felt unwell earlier with pains etc so decided to stay at home, do a bit of housework etc


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Sara haha they look like they are pleasuring themselves! lmao!

:rofl: 

I thought the lady on the right on the top pic looked like her first major contractions were beginning but I after what you said I think you're right, just looked again:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have to go to bed now, exhausticated! Big kiss and sleep tight all XXXX Pics tomorrow:happydance: But just to whet your appetites- our beach in sun and in fog! Both were beautiful:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







140.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









174.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

I went across the street for a little bit and when I get home DH is all excited I am home starts to slow dance with me and then says " I HAVE A SURPRISE FOR YOU" So I am thinking a present and then he pulls this out.
he says its called a baby peach or a donut and it is delicious!!! LOL hes so cute. He thought that was a great surprise!!! I guess it is bc it was thoughtful he thought I would enjoy it.


----------



## poas

I'm off to bed but hope everyone had a good day-just went to a bbq at my mums for a lovely couple my parents are friends with-it is there 38th wedding anniversary and their kids didn't bother to do anything with them, so we did! Anyhow, was rather amusing as my mum and the woman got a bit drunk and then my mother decided to discuss the fact that I conceived whilst my leg was in plaster........this was NOT so amusing~! Well, to me anyway-they thought it was hilarious!!!!Back tomorrow, sweet dreams!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> haaaaaaa this is my kinda wee stick
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/12405031/6181_large.jpg?1311553444

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: omg that is hilarious!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> i just keep on finding em
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/12332879/tumblr_los9h6xv4f1qip6eqo1_500_large.jpg?1311419428

love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> hayley! thankyou for my soooo lovely turtle mail!!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::cloud9:
> 
> I put the dress on holly over her scummy leggings and body from travelling all day and she nuvved it:cloud9: She looks soooo sweet in it, despite her grubbiness! It's the perfect size too:thumbup: And my card is so pretty and my turtle so handsome, thanks so much hayley:hugs:
> 
> Oh and holly decided that the best accessory to go with her turtle dress is a small metal bucket:shrug: Who am i to argue with such a trend setter? She explained to me that the watery connotations of the bucket marry well with the turtle motif on the dress...
> 
> And a courgette from our veggie patch...look how big it is... :shock: I have included bic pen for international size reference...


she looks so cute!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley i see you youve been very quiet, how are you feeling? x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> so Jays gone out tonight hes brother is staying tonight and hes only 10 minutes away, i was going to go but felt unwell earlier with pains etc so decided to stay at home, do a bit of housework etc

It's good he is only 10 min away from you! You do not have to worry now.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so Jays gone out tonight hes brother is staying tonight and hes only 10 minutes away, i was going to go but felt unwell earlier with pains etc so decided to stay at home, do a bit of housework etc
> 
> It's good he is only 10 min away from you! You do not have to worry now.Click to expand...

yeah i know! i said when babies here he can go out and get as drunk as he wants but at the moment i need to worry about James he understood! i think lol but hes still not off the hook, just because of how he spoke to me x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so Jays gone out tonight hes brother is staying tonight and hes only 10 minutes away, i was going to go but felt unwell earlier with pains etc so decided to stay at home, do a bit of housework etc
> 
> It's good he is only 10 min away from you! You do not have to worry now.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i know! i said when babies here he can go out and get as drunk as he wants but at the moment i need to worry about James he understood! i think lol but hes still not off the hook, just because of how he spoke to me xClick to expand...

Agreed I would not like to be spoken to poorly and he needs to know you will not stand for it or he will do it again!


----------



## addie25

Am I wrong. Is it strange and way 2 personal to go up to someones husband and ask them how IVF is going. Now this girl is not even my friend or my husbands friend. She is a friend of our friends and I guess they told her I was doing IVF. She went up to DH when I was not there and said hows Addie and how is IVF going??? I mean :saywhat: and I have to see her later and she is trying to get pregnant now I hear. I do not feel like discussing my sex life or IVF life with her I do not know her well and I do not like what I have seen so far.


----------



## mummyApril

argh Angels staying at her nans pub tonight i see, instead of her proper bed as her dad is boozing it up yet again! why cant he just not have her! 

Addie i would find that very uncomfortable, its not there place to really ask that! totally nosy too! x


----------



## mummyApril

i didnt really get to thank all of you for the support you all gave me for last night etc, really appreciate it, and im sorry i moan alllll the time! i have no one else i can turn to so thankyou and i nuv you all loads :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

iv been getting loadssss of palpitations today baby has been very active which is not like him! hes such a lazy boy! im hoping thats a good sign for when he is born lol sleepy lazy boy :)


----------



## mummyApril

i wonder how late Jay is going to be....im already tired :/


----------



## mummyApril

im just chattin to myself now, just being a power poster over nothing as i have nothing to do i might hoover my carpet...i wonder if i can hit 3000 posts before James is born lol


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i didnt really get to thank all of you for the support you all gave me for last night etc, really appreciate it, and im sorry i moan alllll the time! i have no one else i can turn to so thankyou and i nuv you all loads :hugs:

We NUV u!!!! U r not complaining u r sharing how u feel!!! 
Agreed y does he take her if he is going to go out drinking. 
I got a cute outfit for to tonights party. Casual but nice. Excited about the outfit not the party. Hopefully ms nosy won't ask me about IVF that's personal as u said and I agree. Very odd she asked dh as we r not even friends.


----------



## mummyApril

i think she is just generally nosy! i hope you do enjoy the party :)


----------



## addie25

Still have an hour and a half be4 we go. DH is taking a nap I should prob take one as we will be staying up late but do not think I will b able to fall asleep :shrug: r u waiting up for him to come home April?


----------



## mummyApril

yh he said he wont be late and i said not to be late, its now 12:14am! i just spoke to him n he reckons hes going to make the most of it now because he wont do it when James is here! but i cant go to bed until he is back! selfish!


----------



## addie25

Oh I'm sorry that is selfish for him to sty out late when he said he wouldn't. I always had a hard time falling asleep without dh home but now I am able 2. I just turn on the fan and pretend he is downstairs!


----------



## mummyApril

oh i can sleep without him here, i just cant lock up! which i need to do! now hes not answering his phone and his friends are probably goin to think im a control freak!


----------



## addie25

I his friends are tossers they will think u r a control freak. If they are normal they will understand you are pregnant and tired and want to go to bed.


----------



## mummyApril

well i just got laughed at down the phone and told he wasnt coming home yet, well hes going to be cold cos im locking up and he can go fuck! i am so done with it now!


----------



## addie25

Lock up and go to bed he's being a poofuck. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Oh my lots of lurkers. You girls are up late. :hi::hi:


----------



## mummyApril

im not letting him do this to me anymore i cant handle it mentally


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> im not letting him do this to me anymore i cant handle it mentally

What are you going to do?


----------



## mummyApril

why me?! why is it always me that gets fucked over by selfish nasty men!? i do everything i can everything i get treated like shit! and now i am standing my ground im not staying with him just for my children! it breaks my heart because they love him so much! but that cant just be enough to stay with him can it? if im not happy they wont be? i dont care what people say about me having 3 kids 3 diff dads and not being with them im done with men for life they are all shits! i let them walk all over me and im done with it! i will do it all on my own again, but this time i have learnt a new lesson, there is no man good enough out there for me, so i wont be finding another! my children are my focus and that is that


----------



## mummyApril

im finished with him, he disrespects me constantly doesnt do anything and doesnt give a shit about anyone but himself, he probably gets it from his mother, im not putting myself through this anymore, i cant i will have a breakdown and my children need me


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> why me?! why is it always me that gets fucked over by selfish nasty men!? i do everything i can everything i get treated like shit! and now i am standing my ground im not staying with him just for my children! it breaks my heart because they love him so much! but that cant just be enough to stay with him can it? if im not happy they wont be? i dont care what people say about me having 3 kids 3 diff dads and not being with them im done with men for life they are all shits! i let them walk all over me and im done with it! i will do it all on my own again, but this time i have learnt a new lesson, there is no man good enough out there for me, so i wont be finding another! my children are my focus and that is that

Ohh don't think all men are crap. Good men are out there. Everyone has good and bad and it's up to u if u can deal with the crap they come with. If u think u can't deal with his crap and it's not good for u or ur kids then leave. Sleep on it tho and talk to him about how strongly you are feeling about this and that he is making u want to leave and see what he does.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> why me?! why is it always me that gets fucked over by selfish nasty men!? i do everything i can everything i get treated like shit! and now i am standing my ground im not staying with him just for my children! it breaks my heart because they love him so much! but that cant just be enough to stay with him can it? if im not happy they wont be? i dont care what people say about me having 3 kids 3 diff dads and not being with them im done with men for life they are all shits! i let them walk all over me and im done with it! i will do it all on my own again, but this time i have learnt a new lesson, there is no man good enough out there for me, so i wont be finding another! my children are my focus and that is that
> 
> Ohh don't think all men are crap. Good men are out there. Everyone has good and bad and it's up to u if u can deal with the crap they come with. If u think u can't deal with his crap and it's not good for u or ur kids then leave. Sleep on it tho and talk to him about how strongly you are feeling about this and that he is making u want to leave and see what he does.Click to expand...

its been going on for too long now, its not just a one off its 5 out of 7 days! he doesnt deserve me, i kno not all men are like that but stupidly when i was 17 i fell pregnant and no decent man wants you after that! i will be fine on my own, its just a shame he has lost our family, i will not cry about this forever just tonight! i am done with talking, how can he do this when im 37 weeks pregnant oh yeah he clearly doesnt care! i cant take anymore, and i hope you guys dont think badly about me for it x


----------



## addie25

We did not think badly of u. U need to do what is best for u and your kids. If he is not what is best for ur family u are brave to leave! U r very strong a lot of women would not b strong enough 2 leave.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> We did not think badly of u. U need to do what is best for u and your kids. If he is not what is best for ur family u are brave to leave! U r very strong a lot of women would not b strong enough 2 leave.

if im not strong it doesnt show a very good example to my girls, i wouldnt want them to be in a rship like this and not be able to leave x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> We did not think badly of u. U need to do what is best for u and your kids. If he is not what is best for ur family u are brave to leave! U r very strong a lot of women would not b strong enough 2 leave.
> 
> if im not strong it doesnt show a very good example to my girls, i wouldnt want them to be in a rship like this and not be able to leave xClick to expand...

I agree. If think they r not seeing a healthy relationship then I would leave.


----------



## LunaLady

April, I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. You really don't deserve it and I wish jay would wise up and treat you as you should be treated. However, if he's just going to keep treating you badly, you are right to leave. No one deserves to live with someone being nasty to them so often. You are such a sweet and caring person, and I think you have the strength to do this on your own, and we are all behind you and will support you 100%. We nuv you so much!! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Had an annoyingly eventful day today... Woke up with severe pain in the left kidney area and in doing a pee stick found blood in my urine. MW said to go to the doctor, so we went to the ER. They did urine analysis but didn't seem to find anything significant, but sent me to the birth center for fetal monitoring. I was cramping a bit and the dr there seemed to think that my urine showed at least something significant and he gave me an antibiotic. Such a waste of my Saturday :[ and I am still in quite some pain. I just hope the antibiotics work.


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou so much Luna! Didn't get to sleep until 3am, he actually came home with his brother by 2am and was saying ask Chris (his brother) its not my fault they were forcing me to stay and drink, to which my response was, when I rang him at midnight it was only Jay that said he was having a drink with his brother and it was 'tough luck' I mean he's 26 and he actually came in acting like a school child had gotten into trouble because of peer pressure! Pathetic and not accepting it when he's meant to be a dad in 3 weeks! 
Anyway, I really hope the anti-bis work! If you're still in pain please go back, because doctor said my uti started off my contractions! Hope you feel better and have a better Sunday xx


----------



## mummyApril

James was a right fidget bum in the night, maybe because I was crying, but I don't know he may of moved! I'd be surprised if he has!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> now I'm just looking at loads of pictures that are making my lol
> 
> https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp4jm7bFUK1qbipv3o1_500.gif
> 
> https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp4fzhRCeX1qbipv3o1_500.gif

errrr WTF Is be doing with is hand :rofl:


----------



## poas

April, just because you got pregnant at 17 doesn't mean you should write yourself off OR that you should put up with crap.
I had Harri after sleeping with his father once (waste of space) and raised him alone I was 20 not 17,but I know how you feel. I was single until jan 2010 (apart from the odd few weeks,where I was treated like a mug-mainly as I had a house in town!!!) that is when I remet Ed, and he is amazing.Not all men are bad, but maybe you are stuck in the cycle of feeling you don't deserve a good man because you come with kids-


----------



## poas

NOT TRUE!! you deserve a man who appreciates you doubly because of the wonderful mother you are! I posted half way thru by accident,but you get the picture.Chin up xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning lovelies:flower:

April :hugs: sent you a bbm xxx
Luna I'm sure the uti will disappear quickly :thumbup: And you caught it nice and early with your magic weesticks!

I have holiday pics ready to go but will be waiting until the turtles return from where they are all hiding before posting any :sulk:


DH is off to pick up pooface from my MIL's and Im about to cook some lunch with my giant courgette. Looking forward to seeing my little woggy dog again:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

APRIL sorry you had a terrible night, I know those all too well. No matter how neglected I feel from DH and how much I feel ignored, he has never said even 1 nasty word to me before. Verbal abuse is a really serious form of abuse April. You don't deserve to hear it ever, but especially not when you're so far along in a pregnancy. Couldn't he have just gone back home to his mum's, where he actually lives instead of having you wait up for him? He sounds very selfish and that he hasn't grown up yet, which I guess is quite common for many men. I hope today is a bit better for you.


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Lissy, I know what you mean but Jays said on many occasions no other man would want me with 3 children (by diff dads) anyway, I suppose iv let that stick in my head, I'd rather just not have the stress of a man, the girls have my dad as their role model he's always been there! 

Sara I kno verbal abuse is really bad but now iv had enough of it all I not goin to let him make me cry from his cruelty, Jay lives 20 minute car drive away and public transport around my way ends at about 11pm! I was very tempted to get him to sleep in his van but I just can't be nasty! 

He seems to think that its all ok now he's got last night out of his system! He just doesn't get it, its his birthday today so I am goin to his dads (not that I want to) and then that's it nothing more.

Hope all you turtles have a lovely day today suns reallllly hot I might b tempted to jump in some randomers pool lol! B can't wait for photos thankyou for bb message :hugs:

Thankyou all xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Is it bad when you get your daughters vest mixed up with your knickers lol! That's how huge they are! I was attempting to put a vest on this morning haha x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> APRIL sorry you had a terrible night, I know those all too well. No matter how neglected I feel from DH and how much I feel ignored, he has never said even 1 nasty word to me before. Verbal abuse is a really serious form of abuse April. You don't deserve to hear it ever, but especially not when you're so far along in a pregnancy. Couldn't he have just gone back home to his mum's, where he actually lives instead of having you wait up for him? He sounds very selfish and that he hasn't grown up yet, which I guess is quite common for many men. I hope today is a bit better for you.

Too right about the verbal abuse Sarachka!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooooooooooo I need you to all cross your fingers for me on a TTC themed issue!

Dh is going away on the 17th August for 5 days, walking in the mountains with his eldest, and I have my mum over for girlie days out. Which is all very lovely....

BUT this obviously could interfere with Creating Emily!

SO FX'D FOR A REPEAT EARLY O!!!!!!! PLEEEEEASE!

I will sit and knit very quietly this month, extremely low level sport, in order to try and hatch an early egg:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gifAnd I have a MONSTER STASH!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif

The ic's arrived while I was on holiday.....

25 ic opks

15 ic hpts (25 miu)

5 ic hpts (10 miu)

2x red dye hpts

1 sacred digi

What a shame it would be not to be able so use them all this month:nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooooooooooo I need you to all cross your fingers for me on a TTC themed issue!
> 
> Dh is going away on the 17th August for 5 days, walking in the mountains with his eldest, and I have my mum over for girlie days out. Which is all very lovely....
> 
> BUT this obviously could interfere with Creating Emily!
> 
> SO FX'D FOR A REPEAT EARLY O!!!!!!! PLEEEEEASE!
> 
> I will sit and knit very quietly this month, extremely low level sport, in order to try and hatch an early egg:thumbup:

FX'ed B and what time does the photo session commence as i am off to buy a new kettle:thumbup:

April im fine thanks just had a day out yesterday and couldnt really be bothered to catch up properly as i was shattered !!:hugs:for jay been a d*** again you know my opinion but its your life and choices i too sometimes feel like that as i was 16 when i had reece but there are as addie says good guys out there..........somewhere!!

Sarah glad alice is ok :kiss:

Kit hellooooo how is Cara? I was at a darts comp again supporting OH :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Aunties :flower:


Hellooooooo :wave: Check me out in my new outfit - thanks Aunty Shannon - I NUV you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :flower:

Hope everyone is having lovely Sundays so far :thumbup:

Luna - sorry you have a wee infection...hope it clears up very soon with the help of the antibiotics :hugs:

Holly - fingers firmly crossed for early eggy drop...maybe early is the new "on time"? Hope so :kiss: Looking forward to the pics :happydance:

April - massive hugs to you lovely. The other ladies have already said it...do not put up with anything less than you give. Expect...in fact DEMAND respect from Jay and if he can't give you at least that, he doesn't deserve you or the family. You are strong and determined, you will be just fine no matter what my love. :hugs:

Addie - how about some pics of your cute outfit for the not so exciting party?

Hayley - hello m'love - Cara is just fab thanks. She did quite a bit of sleeping last night so that was great!

Sezi - glad little Alice is ok :thumbup: Hope you are too :hugs:

Molly - how was your baby shower? Pics will be required :winkwink: Hope you felt well for all the excitement? 

Lissy - very well said re your advice to April :thumbup:

Ahhhh, gotta dash and get some lunch now while ickle bebe sleeps.....love to everyone :kiss:

:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit!!! That pic of Carachka made my bottom lip quiver with emotion, she is just insanely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hope everyone is having nice and sunny Sunday's. OH is currently out buying halal meat and then we're heading to the lakes to BBQ with his friends again. 

Poor OH has a really bad cold but I have to give it to him, he is the exact opposite of a normal man with 'man flu' he would never ever consider laying in bed or on the sofa all day. More's the shame sometimes, I'd like a snuggly little bunny to look after sometimes.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning Aunties :flower:
> 
> 
> Hellooooooo :wave: Check me out in my new outfit - thanks Aunty Shannon - I NUV you :hugs:
> View attachment 242607

:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: Sooooooo cute!!! And she's waving at her aunties!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Wowaweewah Bethochka! That's a lot of weeing!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hope everyone is having nice and sunny Sunday's. OH is currently out buying halal meat and then we're heading to the lakes to BBQ with his friends again.
> 
> Poor OH has a really bad cold but I have to give it to him, he is the exact opposite of a normal man with 'man flu' he would never ever consider laying in bed or on the sofa all day. More's the shame sometimes, I'd like a snuggly little bunny to look after sometimes.

Have a nuvly day Sezi - enjoy the sun :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Wowaweewah Bethochka! That's a lot of weeing!!

OMG that's nothing for a poasalholic like me :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I'll post pics once LO is in bed, 6pm ish :thumbup: I'm taking her to the stream over the road for some paddling and play now, hot hot weather! Have fun buying a kettle, we need a new kettle too come to think of it...and a new toaster.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit I want stories of Cara! How does she feed for example? Holly was a speed feeder, five mins max each side and I always worried that she wasn't feeding enough but she's a right piggy now. And what do you do while she's sleeping? You're probably still at the 'sleeping while Cara does' phase but you'll soon be finding her quite boring sleeping all the time! I decorated the bathroom and kitchen while Holly slept her 3hrs a day :haha: Cara stories, Cara stories :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

hello everyone, been for a carvery at the pub where the wedding do was last night so i am stuffed! lovely though and no washing up going to sit and watch eden now :D hope you are all having a lovely afternoon! 

April- so sorry Jay is being a tosser :hugs: you dont deserve this xxxx


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Had an annoyingly eventful day today... Woke up with severe pain in the left kidney area and in doing a pee stick found blood in my urine. MW said to go to the doctor, so we went to the ER. They did urine analysis but didn't seem to find anything significant, but sent me to the birth center for fetal monitoring. I was cramping a bit and the dr there seemed to think that my urine showed at least something significant and he gave me an antibiotic. Such a waste of my Saturday :[ and I am still in quite some pain. I just hope the antibiotics work.

I'm sorry u had to go to the ER but I am glad it's nothin serious. Rest and get pampered till u feel 100% don't push yourself :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Cara looook adorable this gloves are soooooo cute!!!!! 
B wee away I hope u have an early 0

I actually had a good time last night. The 2 girls that are usually annoying were not ( I think it's because one was pregnant and not being competitive because of it. She didn't say she was pregnant but I can tell based on her refusal of drinks coffee specific foods. I have an eye for this!! And her DH said on you can't drink coffee that's a no now. She only just stared trying but I will not be down about it everyone has their own journey mine just happened to suck but it will get better in September!!)

Today dh and I are just going to hang out he and I not sure what we r going to do yet. I did not have the best rest as I drank a bit last night and kept wakin up during the night. I did get the "oh u can drink" comment again. If I am drinking clearly I am able 2 but yet I always get that shocked omg u can drink.
I hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## new mummy2010

Thats good that she had a big sleep Kit, she looks really pretty in her auntie shan's outfit!!What are you doing today?

sarachka have fun at the BBQ

Addie glad your enjoyed the party and its good you had some drinks and didnt let people get to you

B my kettle just gave up last night? dunno why but have nice shiny new one now


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit I want stories of Cara! How does she feed for example? Holly was a speed feeder, five mins max each side and I always worried that she wasn't feeding enough but she's a right piggy now. And what do you do while she's sleeping? You're probably still at the 'sleeping while Cara does' phase but you'll soon be finding her quite boring sleeping all the time! I decorated the bathroom and kitchen while Holly slept her 3hrs a day :haha: Cara stories, Cara stories :happydance:

Well...Cara feeds well but is definitely no speed feeder. Feeds can take anything up to an hour mainly because she falls asleep every 15 minutes and I have to wake her up as I know she won't have had enough :wacko: She's a really nosey girl too and my poor nips are bearing the brunt as she whips her head around to see things or moves position with my nip still firmly in her mouth - OUCHY! Lansinoh is my saviour!!

When she sleeps, I'm trying to catch up on here, catch up with family/friends, do washings/ironing, get lunch/dinner, get a shower, write thank you cards etc etc.....I haven't quite got to the decorating part yet :haha: Hope I don't need to decorate anything for ages!

The thing that is mainly holding me back now from getting out and about is me. My nether regions are still healing and anytime I walk any distance, my wound bleeds :nope: so I got told off by the midwife for doing too much :shrug: I must learn patience! Once I'm fighting fit again, there'll be no stopping us! :happydance:

Oh and Cara absolutely LOVES her bathtime - just like Holly :cloud9: She can be screamy screamy baby then you put her into a lovely warm bath and it's like someone pressed mute :haha: Wonderful :cloud9:

I love your new Holly avatar - so beautiful :kiss: Hope you're not all post holiday blue m'love :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Omg omg went to car boot and someone was selling mamas and papas sunshine safari nursery set for £10 looks brand new! Xx


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit I want stories of Cara! How does she feed for example? Holly was a speed feeder, five mins max each side and I always worried that she wasn't feeding enough but she's a right piggy now. And what do you do while she's sleeping? You're probably still at the 'sleeping while Cara does' phase but you'll soon be finding her quite boring sleeping all the time! I decorated the bathroom and kitchen while Holly slept her 3hrs a day :haha: Cara stories, Cara stories :happydance:
> 
> Well...Cara feeds well but is definitely no speed feeder. Feeds can take anything up to an hour mainly because she falls asleep every 15 minutes and I have to wake her up as I know she won't have had enough :wacko: She's a really nosey girl too and my poor nips are bearing the brunt as she whips her head around to see things or moves position with my nip still firmly in her mouth - OUCHY! Lansinoh is my saviour!!
> 
> When she sleeps, I'm trying to catch up on here, catch up with family/friends, do washings/ironing, get lunch/dinner, get a shower, write thank you cards etc
> etc.....I haven't quite got to the decorating part yet :haha: Hope I don't need
> to decorate anything for ages!
> 
> The thing that is mainly holding me back now from getting out and about is
> me. My nether regions are still healing and anytime I walk any distance, my
> wound bleeds :nope: so I got told off by the midwife for doing too much
> :shrug: I must learn patience! Once I'm fighting fit again, there'll be no
> stopping us! :happydance:
> 
> Oh and Cara absolutely LOVES her bathtime - just like Holly :cloud9: She can
> be screamy screamy baby then you put her into a lovely warm bath and it's
> like someone pressed mute :haha: Wonderful :cloud9
> 
> I love your new Holly avatar - so beautiful :kiss: Hope you're not all post
> holiday blue m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for giving us an inside look!!!!! Aww that's nice she likes bath time some babies scream and don't enjoy it but it must be fun for you and her if she likes it so much!!!!! I think she falls asleep during feedings bc she nuvs her mama so much and is so cozy on you!!!!

DH and I are about to go out for a bit hope it's not 2 hot outside!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sounds like your doing a fab job Kitty and yes you must take it easy at first spesh if your still sore and all i remember it well !! She sounds funny being nosey and all, and tis lovely when they adore baths.

Where is Jaynie baby??? All birthday'ed out i guess hehe!!

well still loads of BH for me but nothing exciting still could be 21 days away if i go 2 wks over like Kit.........i honestly dont know how you did it Kit as im real P***ed off with it all now, i have one swollen foot and one swollen hand i was awake for 3 hrs if not more in the night with pains and feeling sick


----------



## new mummy2010

jaynie i see you now im off to wallow like a whale
be back for b's slideshow at 6ish


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit I want stories of Cara! How does she feed for example? Holly was a speed feeder, five mins max each side and I always worried that she wasn't feeding enough but she's a right piggy now. And what do you do while she's sleeping? You're probably still at the 'sleeping while Cara does' phase but you'll soon be finding her quite boring sleeping all the time! I decorated the bathroom and kitchen while Holly slept her 3hrs a day :haha: Cara stories, Cara stories :happydance:
> 
> Well...Cara feeds well but is definitely no speed feeder. Feeds can take anything up to an hour mainly because she falls asleep every 15 minutes and I have to wake her up as I know she won't have had enough :wacko: She's a really nosey girl too and my poor nips are bearing the brunt as she whips her head around to see things or moves position with my nip still firmly in her mouth - OUCHY! Lansinoh is my saviour!!
> 
> When she sleeps, I'm trying to catch up on here, catch up with family/friends, do washings/ironing, get lunch/dinner, get a shower, write thank you cards etc etc.....I haven't quite got to the decorating part yet :haha: Hope I don't need to decorate anything for ages!
> 
> The thing that is mainly holding me back now from getting out and about is me. My nether regions are still healing and anytime I walk any distance, my wound bleeds :nope: so I got told off by the midwife for doing too much :shrug: I must learn patience! Once I'm fighting fit again, there'll be no stopping us! :happydance:
> 
> Oh and Cara absolutely LOVES her bathtime - just like Holly :cloud9: She can be screamy screamy baby then you put her into a lovely warm bath and it's like someone pressed mute :haha: Wonderful :cloud9:
> 
> I love your new Holly avatar - so beautiful :kiss: Hope you're not all post holiday blue m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah it's true you got all your decorating done before you organised munchkin you! We only moved into our house 2 months before I had Holly so was impatient to start once she popped!

Ooh take it easy to let your wounds heal- I had sore nethers too, I seem to remember that about a month after the birth I started the gentle things like swimming, but it took a while to get back to normal, and as you know my running is still a bit :blush: at times

And I was lucky with Holly being a quick feeder or I don't think my nipples would have lasted out! 

I don't iron :shrug: Dangerous allergy, my throat would swell up and suffocate me if I were made to iron. 'Tis tragic :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and Kit thanks for avatar compliment :flower: And I'm ok re the post holiday blues since I actually have a nice quiet week ahead with the boys at their mum's- it's my poor dh who has work tomorrow I feel sorry for! Luckily he's of a cheerful disposition, I would be sulking myself if I had to go into hot sticky Paris tomorrow and work:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did you get a kettle Hayley? My kettle gives me little electric shocks which I find a bit scary so want a new one. Plus it's quite old and ugly now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Thats good that she had a big sleep Kit, she looks really pretty in her auntie shan's outfit!!What are you doing today?
> 
> sarachka have fun at the BBQ
> 
> Addie glad your enjoyed the party and its good you had some drinks and didnt let people get to you
> 
> B my kettle just gave up last night? dunno why but have nice shiny new one now

:dohh: just saw this in answer to my last question!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh I meant to put this in earlier when I wiped earlier there was a spot of bright red blood... Nothing since :wacko:any opinions?


----------



## HollyMonkey

When did you O Ginge?


----------



## HollyMonkey

The one time I had IB it was a few dots of bright red blood, I stupidly put a tampon in (and had great fun dragging it out completely dry, ouch) and decided that I'd just had the world's lightest period ever due to the stress of my new job and my dad having surgery, but in retrospect it was IB. So fx'd!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo I spy with my little eye, something beginning with M.....
MOLLY!

Mollz I have a picture from my holz for you...I see you got the job as the model for the tattoo machine in the bar :haha:
 



Attached Files:







288.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not the foggiest when or if I o'd :wacko: the joys of pcos eh !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pictures for your delectation as when you log on from your various time zones and Sunday activities::happydance: 

Our gompagomp house and the tents the boys slept in....it had a great terrace with table and chairs and parasol and 2 sunloungers:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







206.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 7









207.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Not the foggiest when or if I o'd :wacko: the joys of pcos eh !

You could be O'ing now then, since once I had a drop of blood at O and apparently it happens :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now this one may make you cry:cry: 

Holly at the desk working on her entry for the colouring competition on the theme of *The Sea* at a boating festival we went to

Holly's finished picture

A 12yr old boy won with a very competant picture of a boat:cry:
 



Attached Files:







181.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6









076 (2).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sunrise along the cliffs on the morning I woke up super early

Rocks and more rocks, when I went scuba diving and kayaking we went in and out of big looming rocks, it was amazing:cloud9:

Easy clifftop walk with the pushchair to get to the big sandy beach beach:thumbup: There was a little stoney beach right by the campsite which was fun too though
 



Attached Files:







226.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









043.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 2









161.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

Ugh I have SUCH a headache. I've taken way too much codeine and hope it will subside ASAP. BBQ was nice, think headache was due to sitting in the sun all day. OH was a bit of a poofuck so I'm just gonna sleep off my minor case of the grumps


----------



## LunaLady

Beautiful pictures, Bethany!! Such a lovely place... :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This was on the big sandy beach which was just stunning...Holly just loved it!
 



Attached Files:







194.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









195.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









203.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 4









204.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 4









090 (2).jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Monkey!!!!
 



Attached Files:







126.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

Awww! She looks like she had SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and Monkey had some serious fun, too, I see!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Awww! She looks like she had SO MUCH FUN!!!

She really did Luna! But I knew she would, which was why I was so excited about going on holiday with her. Last year she was just learning to crawl on our summer hols, and it was fun but not quite the same. Plus I was still breast feeding so a bit on a leash still. But this year was just brill brill brill:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awww! She looks like she had SO MUCH FUN!!!
> 
> She really did Luna! But I knew she would, which was why I was so excited about going on holiday with her. Last year she was just learning to crawl on our summer hols, and it was fun but not quite the same. Plus I was still breast feeding so a bit on a leash still. But this year was just brill brill brill:thumbup:Click to expand...

You'll have to make it a tradition to go over there every summer so she has such fond memories to look back on :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Slides! :happydance:

The one with 3 of us is me being severely beaten by my stepsons, they have no fear! The others are me, and the curly wurly slide coming out of the rocks was just the best :cloud9: It started up really high with an amazing view of the sea.

And Holly in her inflatable frog that she loved!
 



Attached Files:







270.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9









273.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8









236.JPG
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 23









275.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awww! She looks like she had SO MUCH FUN!!!
> 
> She really did Luna! But I knew she would, which was why I was so excited about going on holiday with her. Last year she was just learning to crawl on our summer hols, and it was fun but not quite the same. Plus I was still breast feeding so a bit on a leash still. But this year was just brill brill brill:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to make it a tradition to go over there every summer so she has such fond memories to look back on :cloud9:Click to expand...

We really want to do that:thumbup: As a kid I went to Cornwall or Wales every year and have such fond memories, even if it did rain all the time in Wales:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm babysitting tonight but will be lurking :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here we have our seagull friend who came for nibbles each evening

Holly concentrating very hard on her ice lolly

Holly RUNNING in the gompagomp, she learnt to run this holiday!:wohoo:

My lovely baskets I bartered for at the market:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







135.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









285.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 2









283.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









078 (2).jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Last pics...

Smug Holly with 2 spades

The rocky beach near the campsite

Returning to shore after 2hrs kayaking:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







074.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2









105.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0390.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new mummy2010

They are all brill photos B and lovely to see monkey letting his fur down!!! Holly looks absolutley in her element and I agree with luna she will love to keep going back there thanks so much for the slideshow nuved them all xx/COLOR]

Also I think I forgot to say I received my postcard yesterday but I can't remember if I thanked you or not serious babybrain lol, but thankyou its on my fridge and it looks bootiful there


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ugh I have SUCH a headache. I've taken way too much codeine and hope it will subside ASAP. BBQ was nice, think headache was due to sitting in the sun all day. OH was a bit of a poofuck so I'm just gonna sleep off my minor case of the grumps

Hope your headache and grumps go away lovely:hugs: I have a headache too since it's been hot here and I can't seem to find the swimming pool or the beach. Weird. It was here yesterday:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> They are all brill photos B and lovely to see monkey letting his fur down!!! Holly looks absolutley in her element and I agree with luna she will love to keep going back there thanks so much for the slideshow nuved them all xx/COLOR]
> 
> Also I think I forgot to say I received my postcard yesterday but I can't remember if I thanked you or not serious babybrain lol, but thankyou its on my fridge and it looks bootiful there

I can't remember either, omg what will I be like if I'm ever pregnant again?:wacko:
My pleasure for the postcard :flower: And as for the pics well lots of the best moments weren't photographed since we were too 'in the moment' which is a good thing too, but glad you enjoyed the taster!!


----------



## kit_cat

Great pics Bethany - looks amazing :cloud9: Love the water slide pics - I am particularly jel of those :winkwink:

Hey..any tips for the sore nips? (I am a poet and I didn't know it!) The lansinoh is helping but oh my, the pain is excruciating sometimes :nope: It really takes the pleasure out of snuggly time with my little angel :(


----------



## Mollykins

So tired. Just caught up. Hi all.


----------



## new mummy2010

Cabbage leaves Kit that's what my mum did ! Bit stinky though eurghhh

Ginge are you charging proper rates per child now and not getting fobbed off I hope ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Great pics Bethany - looks amazing :cloud9: Love the water slide pics - I am particularly jel of those :winkwink:
> 
> Hey..any tips for the sore nips? (I am a poet and I didn't know it!) The lansinoh is helping but oh my, the pain is excruciating sometimes :nope: It really takes the pleasure out of snuggly time with my little angel :(

Well, grin and bear it is the first thing I did....and it did lessen and by the time Holly was one month or so it was fine.

...and between feeds I walked around topless as much as I could, and if the boys were around then just a loose shirt but no bra or breastpads since the rubbing was too painful, and the air really helped heal the nips.:thumbup: Like massively, so really try to air your boobs! And sometimes I'd feed only on one side for a few feeds, contrary to what the experts recommend but it never affected my milk supply and at least gave one boob time to recover! 

But if it's really impossible then see a doc, plus mastitis is really nasty if you get that so you want to be a bit careful- my friend had it and BFing was hell for her, and she's a huge hippy so it was psychologically traumatic too:nope: But sounds like a bit of time and strategy and all will fall into place.

Cabbage leaves? Don't know about them!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Molly! How was the baby shower?


----------



## Crunchie

hi all

sorry I have been AWOL.....its been a busy weekend enjoying Mr Crunchies smugness !!! decided to trade in his 20 year old car for something a little newer ...so that was exciting !!! 

Kit - cara looks so lovely !!!! :cloud9:

Loving the holiday pics munkie ........Holly is just a little model !! a gorge pot

April- sorry its been an awful weekend with your fella.....:hugs:

luna, sorry for the stressful time !!! rest up my love 

hi everyone else :flower: 
had midwife yesterday and I am measuring small.....first time ever in my life I am "small" but if I still a little behind in 3 weeks they will send me for a scan......hopefully frankencrunch will catch up by then xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep I now get the £20 I asked for! It appears the other people didn't want to do it (surprise surprise)


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Molly! How was the baby shower?

Very good and very long. Left at 11am, didn't make it home til 930p. 

Lovely pics of your holiday. I am well jel. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night all:kiss: xxxxx Off for my snozzles, Holly will be _exhausting_ tomorrow without the beach to distract her so I need to be on top form:haha:

Crunchiebunch I'm sure Frankenbabe will catch up and if not then it just means it's a cute ickle Crunchen you have inside :hugs:Glad you had a lovely weekend of basking in the glory:thumbup:

Kit it will be ok, early days yet:thumbup: Also I just had a thought, maybe try not to let her hang on the boob longer than feeding time, if she sleeps latched on you're losing valuable nipple recovery time! In a couple of weeks it'll be easier:hugs:

SLEEP TIGHT TURTLES ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

ps GINGE! Bobble came for her titbit and I gave her a tickle, she was a bit shy but I'm sure I'll befriend her again, hope so! Happy babysitting:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, Cara is a gem. :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Awww good that she came to you B :D


----------



## addie25

B I loveeeeeeeeee the pictures I can't wait to lol at them on my big computer!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, such gorgeous pictures!! i love those basket bags you got, B. Very colorful and cute!

Yay for running Holly!! :dance:

The waterslides look like sooo much fun! I'm WELL JEL! And you looked fabulous, my dear!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I hope you had a fun time at your baby shower, Moll! Did you get lots of good stuff?? :)
My mom and aunt and friend have started planning mine... Eep!


----------



## LunaLady

I forgot to mention... when I was in the ER yesterday and they sent me over to the birthing center, the Dr there says to me, 

"When did you start prenatal care?" 

"When I first found out I was pregnant." I say.

"Have you had ultrasounds?" he asks.

"Yes, three of them."

"So they were able to confirm the gestation and date the pregnancy, then." says he.

"Yes." I nod.

"Because your uterus feels very large to me for just 26 weeks."

:growlmad:

GREAT.


----------



## mummyApril

I haven't had a chance to catch up just popping on before I go to sleep, iv had 5 hours sleep so am now sooo tired! Have only just got back in from Jays parents, but did have a lovely day, Jay has been suckin up all day but iv told him I'd rather keep things mutual between us until he can sort it out etc blah blah, anywho I hope everyone had a lovely day goodnight xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Just to let you know I'm in labour !!


----------



## LunaLady

Hayley!!! I was thinking of you just a few minutes ago and thought to mysle, "Hayley is getting sooo close! She's bound to go anytime!!"

That is so exciting! Can't wait to hear more updates!


----------



## new mummy2010

Waters broke at 11pm nathanial oliver was born at 2.56am ,8lb4oz


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi mollz gosh what an experience that was!!! All really quick !! I'm elated and totally in love xx


----------



## LunaLady

Congrats, Hayley!! What a quick birth! I can't wait to hear all about it and see a picture of our first turtle boy! :kiss:

I'm so over the moon for you, love :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

And Oliver is on our short list for middle names, too! ;)


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. Hayley! Congratulations! Stories, pictures, pictures! How are you both? :cloud9: 

By the way... I was 8lbs4oz. :smug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh congrats hayley, not much notice given by nate there huh :haha: :hugs: xxxxxxxxx bet you are on :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Hayley wow !!!!! 

Can not wait to see pics ..... Check you out just a casual post and then he is here xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all ! What a lovely day Nate to arrive on ! My last full week at work for 13 months 


Toot toot x


----------



## babyhopes2010

OK so my breastpump arrived.i was curious to how it actually worked so i stuck it on my boob for 10 seconds.and white sticky clear liquid come out 
whats that :shock::wacko:? i wont be doing that again:haha:


wow comgrats more baby turtles! :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG OMG OMG My first Turtle Nephew!!!!!!!!


:wohoo::fool::juggle::wohoo::football::headspin::yipee::yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS HAYLEY!!!

Can't wait for pics and full birth story, all 2 lines of it:haha: You must have cheated to get Nate out that quickly!!! 

Oh my how exciting, and weepsome:cry::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley just bbm'd me- she said to tell you all that they're doing fine :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow what happy excitement for a Monday morning!:cloud9:

Yay *Crunch* for last day!:happydance:

*Luna* sorry the doc was so rude about your uterus! I hope you told him he had a double chin or something:growlmad: Or maybe there _is_ a twin hiding in there...:argh:

Sooooooo I've done some housework and I'm off to run some errands and then I'm taking LO to the big park in the trees about 40mins walk away for a picnic lunch and an afternoon of sprinting for her and knitting our turtle for me, all whilst absorbing the fertile vibes of nature around me for my early O:haha: Holly will be wearing her turtle dress from Hayley in honour of her first turtle boy cousin:hugs:

Hope you all have lovely Mondays :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## Essie

Congratulations Hayley! The first turtle boy, and such a quick labour. Hope mummy and baby are doing well. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## kit_cat

O M G :shock:

Hayley!!!

:happydance:*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*:happydance:

I cannot believe how fast Nate's arrival was!! Well done m'love...so happy for you :cloud9: I'm so excited to hear how it all went and am dying to see some Nate pics :cloud9::cloud9: All in good time though eh...just you get home and get snuggling into your perfect new son.....:cry: I feel quite emotional now!

Lots of love to you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow busy turts today, I guess it is Monday and you're all back to work, I'll be like that come January :nope: But right now I'm on my blanket in the park after a very pleasant bike ride here and I have a very happy baby running around, and a picnic of:

Grated carrot in lemon juice
Taboule
Ham
Cheese
Tomatoes
Kiwi
Banana
Baguette

:munch: nom nom


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwww, loooooooook!!!

This has just arrived!!! It's Munkiemail!:cloud9:



Thank you so much Bethany - it's absolutely beautiful and exactly the kind of thing Cara will need to be wearing in 6 months time - you're such a planning ahead clever mummy :hugs: NUV you! :hug:

You're an amazing friend my darling - and thanks also for all the advice and reassurance re the breast feeding. 'Tis not easy :nope:

:kiss::hugs::flower::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> OK so my breastpump arrived.i was curious to how it actually worked so i stuck it on my boob for 10 seconds.and white sticky clear liquid come out
> whats that :shock::wacko:? i wont be doing that again:haha:
> 
> 
> wow comgrats more baby turtles! :fool:

LOL Clare! That's just colostrum. This is the milk that your baby gets first before your milk comes in properly 3 days after birth :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And salmon paste!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> just to let you know i'm in labour !!

omg omg omg omg i wish they put times when we post so we know!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I forgot to mention... when I was in the ER yesterday and they sent me over to the birthing center, the Dr there says to me,
> 
> "When did you start prenatal care?"
> 
> "When I first found out I was pregnant." I say.
> 
> "Have you had ultrasounds?" he asks.
> 
> "Yes, three of them."
> 
> "So they were able to confirm the gestation and date the pregnancy, then." says he.
> 
> "Yes." I nod.
> 
> "Because your uterus feels very large to me for just 26 weeks."
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> GREAT.

SO did he do an ultrasound to confirm you were 26 weeks?? He can't just say that and leave it be. You have had many ultrasounds it's fine but he should check since he said something.


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up just popping on before I go to sleep, iv had 5 hours sleep so am now sooo tired! Have only just got back in from Jays parents, but did have a lovely day, Jay has been suckin up all day but iv told him I'd rather keep things mutual between us until he can sort it out etc blah blah, anywho I hope everyone had a lovely day goodnight xxx

What did you say to him. Did you end things or say he needs to work harder?


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> OK so my breastpump arrived.i was curious to how it actually worked so i stuck it on my boob for 10 seconds.and white sticky clear liquid come out
> whats that :shock::wacko:? i wont be doing that again:haha:
> 
> 
> wow comgrats more baby turtles! :fool:

LOL YOU THINK ANYTHING WOULD COME OUT OF A WOMENS BREAST THAT IS NOT PREGNANT :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## addie25

Hayley I can not wait to see picture!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> OK so my breastpump arrived.i was curious to how it actually worked so i stuck it on my boob for 10 seconds.and white sticky clear liquid come out
> whats that :shock::wacko:? i wont be doing that again:haha:
> 
> 
> wow comgrats more baby turtles! :fool:
> 
> LOL Clare! That's just colostrum. This is the milk that your baby gets first before your milk comes in properly 3 days after birth :thumbup:Click to expand...

i thought it was meant to be yellow


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now! 

Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?


----------



## mummyApril

CONGRATULATIONS HAYLEY!!! well done my darling!!Cant wait to see pics! Hope youre both well


----------



## mummyApril

phew its hot today! i am in the shade of my living room, but the ice poles are in my garage! lol! how is everyone? x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now!
> 
> Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?

Yes, I was talking about them with OH earlier. My other option is to express sometimes to give the boobies a break and also that means OH can share the joy of feeding time :thumbup: This was always my plan to be honest, I just might do it a bit sooner than anticipated.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> phew its hot today! i am in the shade of my living room, but the ice poles are in my garage! lol! how is everyone? x

Hello doll - yep it's bloomin' HOT!! Oooo, I could murder an ice lolly now you've mentioned them!

How are things at the moment with Jay? Hope you're ok whatever the case is :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now!
> 
> Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?
> 
> Yes, I was talking about them with OH earlier. My other option is to express sometimes to give the boobies a break and also that means OH can share the joy of feeding time :thumbup: This was always my plan to be honest, I just might do it a bit sooner than anticipated.Click to expand...

My best friend did that and it worked out fine:thumbup: I was worried that Holly would reject my boobs if I did that since it's harder work for the baby on the boob than on the bottle and apparently they can get lazy about breastfeeding if they do half and half, but my friend had no probs:shrug: And when she came to wean her boy he was happy to drink from a bottle whereas Holly refused to and went straight to a cup (a bit messy!) so it had it's advantages in the long run too for her! But for my friend it wasn't because of the pain but because she wanted to go to her allotment without her baby for more than 2hrs at a time:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> Waters broke at 11pm nathanial oliver was born at 2.56am ,8lb4oz

OMFG was trying to do catch up then and what so I see Hayley sneak in there? A blooming BIRTH! OMFG. Hayley seriously congratulations, I had a feeling you'd be early with him being baby number 2. :happydance: :wohoo: MY GOD I am made up for you, you were only saying how uncomfy you were. As you were asking i'm house sitting and there is no signal :nope: it's very sad for me. I miss you all but will come on WHENEVER I can! I can't believe this!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now!
> 
> Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?

I ALWAYS but something in the 6 - 12 month mark because clothes are the obvious gift choice that since my friend had her son 6 years ago and he didn't even get chance to wear all of his newborn stuff - I have done 6 - 12 or 12 - 18 as a gift :thumbup: great minds thinking alike there eh?


----------



## firstbaby25

Right well that catch up has taken longer than expected and I almost finished on my dinner but I am sure I can push it for a bit for the turts :hugs:

apologies for absence I have been very busy this weekend including some family drama with my mum and my sister that I hope is resolved now, also house sitting and the signal is crap and they don't have the net but me and adam get to be alone together there so it's kind of good with the bad situation. I will miss you and endaevour to catch up and chat on BnB whenever I can in the next month.

Kit sorry you have sore bbs, I agree with the rest of the wad in that Cara is just beautitious I coule eat her on a butty but I won't! I hope the pips improve soon :hugs:

B glad you are back woth us except you might not be too glad about it like :haha: I expect that your return was the reason that I actually did hacve a lot to catch up on :haha:

Molly - glad you had fun at the baby shower hope you and Leo got some awesome stuff :thumbup: - see you soon

Luna sorry about your humungous uterus :rofl: :shock: I joke, I am sure that everything will be fine.

Crunch :wohoo: for last week at work and also hope frankencrunch grows... Is it just me or is Frank looking good for a name for your bebe??

Trin -I dunno if I congratulated on perfect scan / commiserated for the poofuck day. If not I am sorry and here I am congratulating / commiserating with you :friends: :friend: :hug: :kiss:

All those with new bebes :hugs: hope you and your :baby:s are settling and all lovey :cloud9: 

I got my :af: so I am doing my not trying thing correctly :thumbup: :wohoo: 

Sorry if I missed you but I have to go.... I am already late :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> And Oliver is on our short list for middle names, too! ;)

I love the name Oliver...but Holly and Ollie? :fool:

Yes Jaynie we have amazing thinking alike brains:hugs: 

I'm making Hayley a present at the mo, just came on to double check the spelling of Nathanial!:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Well there I was lying on my bed, with the nicest breeze ever! The coolest room in the house and what decides to join me? But a HUGE frickin wasp! So now the wasp is in my room all nice n cool!

Kit the me n Jay situation is calm he knows how I feel he knows I can't be with him, but he's tryin his best to 'win me back' as he says! I'm standing my ground on being friends for now, until I see improvement and not just for a day! Its all very complicated but I'm not stressed or unhappy which is the main thing! :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Crunch as Jaynie says, Frank for a boy and Francesca for a girl for you :haha: Or you could go for Franco for an cosmopolitan twist tee hee

Laters gaters xxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention... when I was in the ER yesterday and they sent me over to the birthing center, the Dr there says to me,
> 
> "When did you start prenatal care?"
> 
> "When I first found out I was pregnant." I say.
> 
> "Have you had ultrasounds?" he asks.
> 
> "Yes, three of them."
> 
> "So they were able to confirm the gestation and date the pregnancy, then." says he.
> 
> "Yes." I nod.
> 
> "Because your uterus feels very large to me for just 26 weeks."
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> GREAT.
> 
> SO did he do an ultrasound to confirm you were 26 weeks?? He can't just say that and leave it be. You have had many ultrasounds it's fine but he should check since he said something.Click to expand...

No, he didn't do an ultrasound. He just asked if it was twins (no) and then said, "Okay, well the nurse will be back in with your prescription." And left. :shrug:

I'm thinking maybe at my next midwife appt if I my fundal height measures big maybe we'll schedule another ultrasound just to be sure... How could a twin hide in three ultrasounds? That's not possible, right? Please tell me that's not possible!!! :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now!
> 
> Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?
> 
> Yes, I was talking about them with OH earlier. My other option is to express sometimes to give the boobies a break and also that means OH can share the joy of feeding time :thumbup: This was always my plan to be honest, I just might do it a bit sooner than anticipated.Click to expand...

I put a breast pump (manual) and bottles on my registry for just this reason :thumbup: I bet your DH would LOVE LOVE LOVE to feed Cara :cloud9: And, while I'm pro-breast all the way - I think a baby should be comfortable with expressed milk from a bottle for many reasons, not just so daddy can feed, but also so you can be away for more than an hour or two if you need. My friend exclusively breast fed her baby and then when she tried to feed expressed milk in a bottle at about six months, he wouldn't do it, and never has. He's never used a bottle because he wasn't used to it. I say give it a try sometime :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Well there I was lying on my bed, with the nicest breeze ever! The coolest room in the house and what decides to join me? But a HUGE frickin wasp! So now the wasp is in my room all nice n cool!
> 
> Kit the me n Jay situation is calm he knows how I feel he knows I can't be with him, but he's tryin his best to 'win me back' as he says! I'm standing my ground on being friends for now, until I see improvement and not just for a day! Its all very complicated but I'm not stressed or unhappy which is the main thing! :) x

April, I'm so proud of you for sticking up for yourself. :hugs: I hope that Jay will either come around and be the man you deserve, or that you can peacefully part ways and enjoy James together but apart. You have enough on your plate, no room for a nasty poofuck :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

What a day to be away from BnB!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS HAYLEY!!!
https://posh-cards.com/WebRoot/StoreDaily/Shops/eshop242925/4A33/BDC9/49F3/CE0C/174F/C0A8/0ADE/5F68/Baby_0020_-_0020_Boy_0020_Clothes.jpg


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention... when I was in the ER yesterday and they sent me over to the birthing center, the Dr there says to me,
> 
> "When did you start prenatal care?"
> 
> "When I first found out I was pregnant." I say.
> 
> "Have you had ultrasounds?" he asks.
> 
> "Yes, three of them."
> 
> "So they were able to confirm the gestation and date the pregnancy, then." says he.
> 
> "Yes." I nod.
> 
> "Because your uterus feels very large to me for just 26 weeks."
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> GREAT.
> 
> SO did he do an ultrasound to confirm you were 26 weeks?? He can't just say that and leave it be. You have had many ultrasounds it's fine but he should check since he said something.Click to expand...
> 
> No, he didn't do an ultrasound. He just asked if it was twins (no) and then said, "Okay, well the nurse will be back in with your prescription." And left. :shrug:
> 
> I'm thinking maybe at my next midwife appt if I my fundal height measures big maybe we'll schedule another ultrasound just to be sure... How could a twin hide in three ultrasounds? That's not possible, right? Please tell me that's not possible!!! :nope:Click to expand...


LOL no a twin can not be hiding for that long do not worry you only have one baby in there!! Good to get it checked again since he said something but I am sure all is well since you did have 3 scans.:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Well there I was lying on my bed, with the nicest breeze ever! The coolest room in the house and what decides to join me? But a HUGE frickin wasp! So now the wasp is in my room all nice n cool!
> 
> Kit the me n Jay situation is calm he knows how I feel he knows I can't be with him, but he's tryin his best to 'win me back' as he says! I'm standing my ground on being friends for now, until I see improvement and not just for a day! Its all very complicated but I'm not stressed or unhappy which is the main thing! :) x

I am glad it all went calmly. I agree let him show you he has changed over time. Anyone can be lovely for a couple of weeks you kno. Let him really SHOW you a difference. Glad you are ok with everything.:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Yesterday I wasn't on because we had an idyllic day at the beach. We went to the beach shack and sat on the deck in the sun and listened to this awesome reggae band (I'm not a reggae fan but it suited the mood perfectly). We ate chips with cheap and nasty tomato sauce and loads of vinegar (exactly what I felt like) and then walked to uShaka and had waffles and icecream. :cloud9:...until it came back up. But it was worth it. A perfect, typical Durban winter's day

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/281563_10150333814724880_594719879_9596166_2505092_n.jpg

Then at 7:30pm when I was just saying to DH I was going to skip the Sunday night movie and go to bed, a patient called to say her waters had broken. I was so happy for her. She's 37 weeks today, and her dr was pushing for a 38 week caesar which she was not at all happy about but he was bullying her. When I got to the hospital, she was barely feeling her contractions, which I could feel were nice and strong. She was 5cm dilated and fully effaced and the head was midcavity so all good :thumbup: Gynae arrived and started talking about getting her prepped for caesar :shock: We had to be really firm and stand our ground and he agreed to give her a few hours. We had a fabulous midwife who was happy for us to walk the corridors and she progressed really well. She only really started feeling the contractions as painful at 8cm and used gas for a bit. The gynae arrived as the head was crowning and he gave her a completely unnecessary episiotomy but I had to just bite my tongue. Baby weighed 2450g, not bad for 37 weeks. And I'm just SO thrilled that she got the birth she wanted. One of those births where I feel I made a difference and that the mom walked away empowered :cloud9:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282030_10150334855784880_594719879_9610498_992221_n.jpg


----------



## addie25

WAY TO GO TRIN I AM SOOOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!! YOU DID MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE!!!!! YOU SHOULD GO OUT AND CELEBRATE YOUR VICTORY!!!!!! It sounds like you had an amazing day yesterday!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Sounds like a lovely day, Trin :cloud9:

I watched a movie last night and it made me think of you... it's called Cape of Good Hope and the main character is a lady who runs an animal rescue. In South Africa :thumbup: It was a really touching movie, I really liked it!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Trin u should be very proud :kiss:


----------



## addie25

I am resting for a bit and then I told my friend I would help her set up her classroom since I do not have one to set up this year. I loved doing that getting everything ready for the kids!! I have forgotten that setting up a classroom involves carrying heavy boxes into the building be4 you set up :nope: I am no longer excited to help :nope: I will still help tho because I said I would but just wish those heavy boxes were already in the class.


----------



## newbie_ttc

*HAYLEY!!!! CONGRATULATIONS DOLL!! * i must say i am in shock and how quickly Nate was born, i can't wait to see pics of him!! Well done! :hugs:

B, the pics from your holiday were so amazing! thanks for taking the time to share them with us. Holly looked like she was practicing yoga in the one with her on the rocks :coolio:

can't remember who suggested it, but i was always told that cabbage leaves dry up your milk, so that may not be the best thing to try Kit.

April, i hate that things are not better for u with Jay, especially since you are so late in your pregnancy, but the girls are right. stand your ground and demand better. James should be surrounded by love and positivity right now. let him suck up as much as you can stand it babe. :hugs:

Addie and Moll, if you have no basement, in the event of a tornado, go to the inner most room of your home or get in a bathtub and cover yourself with pillows and blankets. We live in somewhat of a tornado alley, so they taught us in school at an early age about what to do. we would have practice drills and everything!

still waiting on pics from the shower Moll, i hope u had a wonderful time and it wasn't too hot!

my weekend was great. My DF's son was just a dream. not a fussy baby at all. he did wake once at 5am but no screamy screamy. he just started playing with my face and tugging at my night clothes. :haha: he's such a content little boy. he entertains himself and was easy to please. saturday night i participated in bachelorette festivities and spent Sunday with mj. quite busy compared to my typical weekend, but it was enjoyable nonetheless! 

I hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. TTYL :kiss:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> *HAYLEY!!!! CONGRATULATIONS DOLL!! * i must say i am in shock and how quickly Nate was born, i can't wait to see pics of him!! Well done! :hugs:
> 
> B, the pics from your holiday were so amazing! that's for taking the time to share them with us. Holly looked like she was practicing yoga in the one with her on the rocks :coolio:
> 
> can't remember who suggested it, but i was always told that cabbage leaves dry up your milk, so that may not be the best thing to try Kit.
> 
> April, i hate that things are not better for u with Jay, especially since you are so late in your pregnancy, but the girls are right. stand your ground and demand better. James should be surrounded by love and positivity right now. let him suck up as much as you can stand it babe. :hugs:
> 
> Addie and Moll, if you have no basement, in the event of a tornado, go to the inner most room of your home or get in a bathtub and cover yourself with pillows and blankets. We live in somewhat of a tornado alley, so they taught us in school at an early age about what to do. we would have practice drills and everything!
> 
> still waiting on pics from the shower Moll, i hope u had a wonderful time and it wasn't too hot!
> 
> my weekend was great. My DF's son was just a dream. not a fussy baby at all. he did wake once at 5am but no screamy screamy. he just started playing with my face and tugging at my night clothes. :haha: he's such a content little boy. he entertains himself and was easy to please. saturday night i participated in bachelorette festivities and spent Sunday with mj. quite busy compared to my typical weekend, but it was enjoyable nonetheless!
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. TTYL :kiss:

Thanks for the tip!!!!!! GOOD thing we have warnings tho because Ill just drive to my moms or brothers with DH they are both 10 min away and have a basement. We do not get many tornados here thankfully but thanks for what 2 do if I did not have time to drive to my family.


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Kit - I meant to mention this, but Topricin is great for pain and ouchies. It is made of all natural ingredients and it the only topical pain reliever approved for use in pregnancy, so I assume it's fine for breastfeeding moms, too. Maybe slather some on your nipples after a feed and then gently wipe it away before the next feed? It's odorless and made of completely natural things, so I would assume it's safe - but don't take my word for it. I just know Topricin has helped me with some serious aches and pains in the past :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, baby has the hiccups :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Great pics Bethany - looks amazing :cloud9: Love the water slide pics - I am particularly jel of those :winkwink:
> 
> Hey..any tips for the sore nips? (I am a poet and I didn't know it!) The lansinoh is helping but oh my, the pain is excruciating sometimes :nope: It really takes the pleasure out of snuggly time with my little angel :(

Hi Kit

Unfortunately grin and bare it for a while is what works best. Check she's latching properly - incorrect latch can cause cracked nipples.
Check for thrush in her mouth - looks like a white coating on the tongue or like milk curds in the mouth. If she has it get treatment for her and your nipples - leads to VERY painful nipples
Her you can go to physios or some hospitals for laser on your nipples which works really well, especially for cracks
Sunning your nipples for 10 min twice a day and airdrying
If your boobs are swollen then cabbage leaves, cold from the fridge worn in your bra. Change them when they get warm and smelly


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> OK so my breastpump arrived.i was curious to how it actually worked so i stuck it on my boob for 10 seconds.and white sticky clear liquid come out
> whats that :shock::wacko:? i wont be doing that again:haha:
> 
> 
> wow comgrats more baby turtles! :fool:
> 
> LOL YOU THINK ANYTHING WOULD COME OUT OF A WOMENS BREAST THAT IS NOT PREGNANT :shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

I always have some milk or colostrum if I get them a squeeze :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning all... OH leaves this afternoon :cry: I have to get my lappy to want to work to post pics but I will soon. Promise. I know I've been a rotten turt but I'm trying. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

sooooooooooooo

the midwife told me due to the swelling in my feet and ankles and the high bp that I should be keeping the frankenfeet elevated and plenty of water.....do you think If I call my boss in the morning and ask to work from home I am not taking the piss just for the one day .....

the girl I have been covering for 2 weeks has called in sick with a bad back and not sure how long she will be off but I am struggling the office as its like an overn ...

the other side of me thinks its only a week and half.....pull yourself together and go to work ???????


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Morning all... OH leaves this afternoon :cry: I have to get my lappy to want to work to post pics but I will soon. Promise. I know I've been a rotten turt but I'm trying. :hugs:

sorry my love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Morning all... OH leaves this afternoon :cry: I have to get my lappy to want to work to post pics but I will soon. Promise. I know I've been a rotten turt but I'm trying. :hugs:

Psh! You're not a rotten turt!

Sorry DH is leaving :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> sooooooooooooo
> 
> the midwife told me due to the swelling in my feet and ankles and the high bp that I should be keeping the frankenfeet elevated and plenty of water.....do you think If I call my boss in the morning and ask to work from home I am not taking the piss just for the one day .....
> 
> the girl I have been covering for 2 weeks has called in sick with a bad back and not sure how long she will be off but I am struggling the office as its like an overn ...
> 
> the other side of me thinks its only a week and half.....pull yourself together and go to work ???????

I think yous should be allowed to. Get the MW to write a note if they get snotty


----------



## Sarachka

WTF Nate is here???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, glad you were there for that mom. You were her champion. :)

Crunch, I think its more than reasonable for you to be working from home and if someone wants to stink about it, they can call Trin... I'll be her back up. :bodyb: :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all are RUBBISH at spreading the word. I didn't find out about Nate's birth until just a moment ago! Next time can someone please text or facebook me?! [-(


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks !!! I hate the thought of anyone thinking I am taking the piss ! 

Must stop worrying about everything lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka I has no number for yous :haha: I found out at like 6am when I had finally got into bed after the babysitting!!!

Guess what we are getting for our tropical tank ;).............


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Thanks !!! I hate the thought of anyone thinking I am taking the piss !
> 
> Must stop worrying about everything lol

Agreed. Relax a bit...you know, kick your feet up. :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks !!! I hate the thought of anyone thinking I am taking the piss !
> 
> Must stop worrying about everything lol
> 
> Agreed. Relax a bit...you know, kick your feet up. :winkwink:Click to expand...

lol - Trin will get em if they say anything


----------



## HollyMonkey

A turtle ginge!


----------



## babyhopes2010

so whose next on the list :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now!
> 
> Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?
> 
> Yes, I was talking about them with OH earlier. My other option is to express sometimes to give the boobies a break and also that means OH can share the joy of feeding time :thumbup: This was always my plan to be honest, I just might do it a bit sooner than anticipated.Click to expand...
> 
> I put a breast pump (manual) and bottles on my registry for just this reason :thumbup: I bet your DH would LOVE LOVE LOVE to feed Cara :cloud9: And, while I'm pro-breast all the way - I think a baby should be comfortable with expressed milk from a bottle for many reasons, not just so daddy can feed, but also so you can be away for more than an hour or two if you need. My friend exclusively breast fed her baby and then when she tried to feed expressed milk in a bottle at about six months, he wouldn't do it, and never has. He's never used a bottle because he wasn't used to it. I say give it a try sometime :thumbup:Click to expand...

Luna I also got a pump and bottles, plus some formula (in case of emergency, heaven forbid!) but I was a bit possessive over breastfeeding LO, and was on a BFing high so needed my fix (honestly Kit once the pain goes away you just get the feel good drug:cloud9: keep at it!!)......

BUT!!!! In my defence before you think I'm a selfish bitch- DH had bottle fed from birth his 2 boys since his ex didn't want to boobie or bottle feed, so he was looking forward to me doing all the work (AND he'd just started a new job) and really wanted a breastfed baby so for us personally me doing my own thang with Holly was very welcome to DH and he didn't want it to be otherwise!

So every case is different but I reckon for first time daddypops it must be really nice to be included in the feeding- if you can bring yourself to share :ball:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now!
> 
> Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?
> 
> Yes, I was talking about them with OH earlier. My other option is to express sometimes to give the boobies a break and also that means OH can share the joy of feeding time :thumbup: This was always my plan to be honest, I just might do it a bit sooner than anticipated.Click to expand...
> 
> I put a breast pump (manual) and bottles on my registry for just this reason :thumbup: I bet your DH would LOVE LOVE LOVE to feed Cara :cloud9: And, while I'm pro-breast all the way - I think a baby should be comfortable with expressed milk from a bottle for many reasons, not just so daddy can feed, but also so you can be away for more than an hour or two if you need. My friend exclusively breast fed her baby and then when she tried to feed expressed milk in a bottle at about six months, he wouldn't do it, and never has. He's never used a bottle because he wasn't used to it. I say give it a try sometime :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Luna I also got a pump and bottles, plus some formula (in case of emergency, heaven forbid!) but I was a bit possessive over breastfeeding LO, and was on a BFing high so needed my fix (honestly Kit once the pain goes away you just get the feel good drug:cloud9: keep at it!!)......
> 
> BUT!!!! In my defence before you think I'm a selfish bitch- DH had bottle fed from birth his 2 boys since his ex didn't want to boobie or bottle feed, so he was looking forward to me doing all the work (AND he'd just started a new job) and really wanted a breastfed baby so for us personally me doing my own thang with Holly was very welcome to DH and he didn't want it to be otherwise!
> 
> So every case is different but I reckon for first time daddypops it must be really nice to be included in the feeding- if you can bring yourself to share :ball:Click to expand...

I'd never think you a selfish bitch, my love. If you are, then I most definitely am, too!! :thumbup:

And you're too right - every family and every situation is different. And because I have no mothering experience, I'm really only speaking from the experiences shared with my by friends of mine who are mothers. I just always have to add my two cents... :blush:

We'll see if I am able to let my DH feed baby... likely not as often as he might like :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Off to run my Monday errands... grocery and whatnot. I'm going to try to steer clear of Goodwill..... :haha:
I got a huge bag of loot last week... I think I told you guys. I should sort it all and take a picture of the clothes I've got.

*How much clothing do babies really need? As far as for each size?*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Y'all are RUBBISH at spreading the word. I didn't find out about Nate's birth until just a moment ago! Next time can someone please text or facebook me?! [-(

sorry toots, i just found out when i posted earlier. she posted a quick "my water just broke" post and then another one saying he was here a few hours later. if i hadn't gone back to read, i wouldn't have known either since there's not been much chatter about our 1st turtle boy since I've been on today. but nonetheless, 

:happydance: :happydance: *WELCOME TO THE WORLD NATHANIAL OLIVER!!!  *


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks !!! I hate the thought of anyone thinking I am taking the piss !
> 
> Must stop worrying about everything lol
> 
> Agreed. Relax a bit...you know, kick your feet up. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> lol - Trin will get em if they say anythingClick to expand...

Let me at 'em :grr:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah you girls....

I think i'll just decide what I do closer the time but defo wanna breastfeed...

I'm sat in house :happydance: Adam is at practice banging his drums and I am watching First Wives Club :cloud9: going to do some painting :thumbup: just cause I can! 

Crunch you should be allowed to work from home! But I know exactly what you mean about feeling that people think you are taking the piss!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now!
> 
> Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?
> 
> Yes, I was talking about them with OH earlier. My other option is to express sometimes to give the boobies a break and also that means OH can share the joy of feeding time :thumbup: This was always my plan to be honest, I just might do it a bit sooner than anticipated.Click to expand...
> 
> I put a breast pump (manual) and bottles on my registry for just this reason :thumbup: I bet your DH would LOVE LOVE LOVE to feed Cara :cloud9: And, while I'm pro-breast all the way - I think a baby should be comfortable with expressed milk from a bottle for many reasons, not just so daddy can feed, but also so you can be away for more than an hour or two if you need. My friend exclusively breast fed her baby and then when she tried to feed expressed milk in a bottle at about six months, he wouldn't do it, and never has. He's never used a bottle because he wasn't used to it. I say give it a try sometime :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Luna I also got a pump and bottles, plus some formula (in case of emergency, heaven forbid!) but I was a bit possessive over breastfeeding LO, and was on a BFing high so needed my fix (honestly Kit once the pain goes away you just get the feel good drug:cloud9: keep at it!!)......
> 
> BUT!!!! In my defence before you think I'm a selfish bitch- DH had bottle fed from birth his 2 boys since his ex didn't want to boobie or bottle feed, so he was looking forward to me doing all the work (AND he'd just started a new job) and really wanted a breastfed baby so for us personally me doing my own thang with Holly was very welcome to DH and he didn't want it to be otherwise!
> 
> So every case is different but I reckon for first time daddypops it must be really nice to be included in the feeding- if you can bring yourself to share :ball:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd never think you a selfish bitch, my love. If you are, then I most definitely am, too!! :thumbup:
> 
> And you're too right - every family and every situation is different. And because I have no mothering experience, I'm really only speaking from the experiences shared with my by friends of mine who are mothers. I just always have to add my two cents... :blush:
> s
> We'll see if I am able to let my DH feed baby... likely not as often as he might like :haha:Click to expand...

I tend to agree Luna. I am an absolute BF fan, but I think it's quite important to introduce a bottle occasionally (preferably expressed milk) in the first 2 months so that baby knows how to drink from a bottle. It's really hard to introduce one after 5 or 6 month and a lot of babies won't take it. It's a lucky mommy who can always be available for babe
(no offense or anything B. It's worked perfectly for you so you made the right choice for you and Holly)


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Trin* what a lovely role you played in that lady's birth:hugs: You know, you really do have time to pop Tori and be over for my labour, since I'm still very Not Pregnant! And as I said before you have free bed and board and rosé on the patio:flower: All the ladies you've been there for are very fortunate.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Trin* what a lovely role you played in that lady's birth:hugs: You know, you really do have time to pop Tori and be over for my labour, since I'm still very Not Pregnant! And as I said before you have free bed and board and rosé on the patio:flower: All the ladies you've been there for are very fortunate.

:plane: travelling turtle doula:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Let me preface this by saying I am grateful to be pregnant and that my hormones are working etc etc ect BUT

Vomming EVERY EVENING sucks:nope:


----------



## mummyApril

thats cos its a girl Trin :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay glad it arrived Kit! I always liked having things in stock for a bit later, they grow very quickly, and figured you probably had lots of stuff for right now!
> 
> Breastfeeding isn't easy, I was psyched up for it being more of a challenge than climbing Everest by the lady who did my ante-natal classes- she went on and on all the time about how much dedication was needed etc, true French style :haha: But at least I was ready for it not being plain sailing! Have you got nipple guards, the ones baby can suckle over? I bought some since the Everest lady made us all get some just in case we got overly cracked nipps but didn't actually use them, but you could give them a go?
> 
> Yes, I was talking about them with OH earlier. My other option is to express sometimes to give the boobies a break and also that means OH can share the joy of feeding time :thumbup: This was always my plan to be honest, I just might do it a bit sooner than anticipated.Click to expand...
> 
> I put a breast pump (manual) and bottles on my registry for just this reason :thumbup: I bet your DH would LOVE LOVE LOVE to feed Cara :cloud9: And, while I'm pro-breast all the way - I think a baby should be comfortable with expressed milk from a bottle for many reasons, not just so daddy can feed, but also so you can be away for more than an hour or two if you need. My friend exclusively breast fed her baby and then when she tried to feed expressed milk in a bottle at about six months, he wouldn't do it, and never has. He's never used a bottle because he wasn't used to it. I say give it a try sometime :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Luna I also got a pump and bottles, plus some formula (in case of emergency, heaven forbid!) but I was a bit possessive over breastfeeding LO, and was on a BFing high so needed my fix (honestly Kit once the pain goes away you just get the feel good drug:cloud9: keep at it!!)......
> 
> BUT!!!! In my defence before you think I'm a selfish bitch- DH had bottle fed from birth his 2 boys since his ex didn't want to boobie or bottle feed, so he was looking forward to me doing all the work (AND he'd just started a new job) and really wanted a breastfed baby so for us personally me doing my own thang with Holly was very welcome to DH and he didn't want it to be otherwise!
> 
> So every case is different but I reckon for first time daddypops it must be really nice to be included in the feeding- if you can bring yourself to share :ball:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd never think you a selfish bitch, my love. If you are, then I most definitely am, too!! :thumbup:
> 
> And you're too right - every family and every situation is different. And because I have no mothering experience, I'm really only speaking from the experiences shared with my by friends of mine who are mothers. I just always have to add my two cents... :blush:
> s
> We'll see if I am able to let my DH feed baby... likely not as often as he might like :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I tend to agree Luna. I am an absolute BF fan, but I think it's quite important to introduce a bottle occasionally (preferably expressed milk) in the first 2 months so that baby knows how to drink from a bottle. It's really hard to introduce one after 5 or 6 month and a lot of babies won't take it. It's a lucky mommy who can always be available for babe
> (no offense or anything B. It's worked perfectly for you so you made the right choice for you and Holly)Click to expand...

No no I completely agree, you saw my post about my friend who had no problem about going from breast to bottle coz she introduced it early?!! Respect man! I was just milking it for all it's worth, if you'll excuse the pun:haha: No offence AT ALL! I also had the leisure of staying off work ages, and Holly sleeping her nights really soon, and my swimming club being from 8pm to 9pm, so I could give her an evening feed and bugger off to the pool, safe in the knowledge that she would not die from starvation before I was back an hour and a half later! (Swimming being the only thing I wanted to do without Holly at the time!!) Other than that, big leisure basking mummy for which I am enormously grateful! 

And just as an afterthought- all my GD docs told me that the more I BF the more that helps to re-regulate my sugar, so I had a personal health interest in getting over the hurdles too...but that's a GD specific issue...

You know what Holly did though once I suggested something other than my boobies? She stole my cycling bottle:growlmad: She can now swipe a bike bottle from any bottle cage on any bike! Really she does! She thinks cycling bottles are boobie milk!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Oh, Kit - I meant to mention this, but Topricin is great for pain and ouchies. It is made of all natural ingredients and it the only topical pain reliever approved for use in pregnancy, so I assume it's fine for breastfeeding moms, too. Maybe slather some on your nipples after a feed and then gently wipe it away before the next feed? It's odorless and made of completely natural things, so I would assume it's safe - but don't take my word for it. I just know Topricin has helped me with some serious aches and pains in the past :thumbup:

Just looked that up and it's totally homoeopathic :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Y'all are RUBBISH at spreading the word. I didn't find out about Nate's birth until just a moment ago! Next time can someone please text or facebook me?! [-(

So sorry Sezi - you're right. I'm hopeless on here at the moment..not keeping up or keeping people informed very well at all :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

probably last bump pic :) 36.6 days x
 



Attached Files:







183997_10150326637737658_624932657_9392622_4374978_s.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Kit - I meant to mention this, but Topricin is great for pain and ouchies. It is made of all natural ingredients and it the only topical pain reliever approved for use in pregnancy, so I assume it's fine for breastfeeding moms, too. Maybe slather some on your nipples after a feed and then gently wipe it away before the next feed? It's odorless and made of completely natural things, so I would assume it's safe - but don't take my word for it. I just know Topricin has helped me with some serious aches and pains in the past :thumbup:
> 
> Just looked that up and it's totally homoeopathic :thumbup:Click to expand...

And it works better than just about anything else I've tried :thumbup:
So do you think it would be safe on breastfeeding nipples/boobies?



mummyApril said:


> probably last bump pic :) 36.6 days
> x

Yay! Gorgeous bump!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

oooh yes April, getting very ready to pop there:thumbup:

What a beautiful pic! There's a magical light about it, baby due soon light:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am starverating!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Kit - I meant to mention this, but Topricin is great for pain and ouchies. It is made of all natural ingredients and it the only topical pain reliever approved for use in pregnancy, so I assume it's fine for breastfeeding moms, too. Maybe slather some on your nipples after a feed and then gently wipe it away before the next feed? It's odorless and made of completely natural things, so I would assume it's safe - but don't take my word for it. I just know Topricin has helped me with some serious aches and pains in the past :thumbup:
> 
> Just looked that up and it's totally homoeopathic :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And it works better than just about anything else I've tried :thumbup:
> So do you think it would be safe on breastfeeding nipples/boobies?
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> probably last bump pic :) 36.6 days
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! Gorgeous bump!!Click to expand...

I'm sure it wouldn't do any harm


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Kit - I meant to mention this, but Topricin is great for pain and ouchies. It is made of all natural ingredients and it the only topical pain reliever approved for use in pregnancy, so I assume it's fine for breastfeeding moms, too. Maybe slather some on your nipples after a feed and then gently wipe it away before the next feed? It's odorless and made of completely natural things, so I would assume it's safe - but don't take my word for it. I just know Topricin has helped me with some serious aches and pains in the past :thumbup:
> 
> Just looked that up and it's totally homoeopathic :thumbup:Click to expand...




TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Kit - I meant to mention this, but Topricin is great for pain and ouchies. It is made of all natural ingredients and it the only topical pain reliever approved for use in pregnancy, so I assume it's fine for breastfeeding moms, too. Maybe slather some on your nipples after a feed and then gently wipe it away before the next feed? It's odorless and made of completely natural things, so I would assume it's safe - but don't take my word for it. I just know Topricin has helped me with some serious aches and pains in the past :thumbup:
> 
> Just looked that up and it's totally homoeopathic :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And it works better than just about anything else I've tried :thumbup:
> So do you think it would be safe on breastfeeding nipples/boobies?
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> probably last bump pic :) 36.6 days
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! Gorgeous bump!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't do any harmClick to expand...

Good; my thinking, too. I'm going to keep that in mind for when I invariably get the sore nips. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i did notice the bump being a little shiny lol! i could have him next week! scaryyyy


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed girls, local swimming pool on the agenda with the monkeychump tomorrow:dance: 

Sleep tight all :hugs::kiss: xxxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes im getting a turtle :happydance: in honour of all you girls!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hayley's got a few pics of nate up on her fb page for those that's friends with her. i would post here, but since it's not my :baby: that might be over stepping my bounds


----------



## mummyApril

night night B xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Nighty night turtle-poos
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Gorge bump pic April! I adore it. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight B and Trin. :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin night B sleep tight!! 

Probably pop on on my lunch - knitting now and watching south park... I'm getting to work early to browse for cool turtle gifts (online hof course)...

Much love nightie night all :kiss: gonna go perve hayley's photos :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks moll! I really am becoming a thread clearer I think I'd have cried if you hadnt said something... At the next TA's I really will win great thread clearer!! 

I gave up on knitting. Gonna chill and watch some tv and then go bed and then work tomorrow oh I can't wait... The joys...


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm beginning to question whether or not the little blood spot could have been an IB I'm going to test on sunday I think if its negative then I accept it


----------



## Mollykins

I feel so awful.... I feel like I'm not on enough and responding enough. I nuv you all. :hugs: 
I have yet to even pick up knitting. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo.... possible IB eh?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mmhm I went to a local pub for a carvery and when I arrived I went to the bathroom wiped and there was a blood spot on the poper and nothing since. I am wondering if possible IB


----------



## addie25

mummyapril said:


> probably last bump pic :) 36.6 days x

what a lovely bump pic!!!! You look great!!!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Ooo.... possible IB eh?

It could be I really hope it is implantation!


----------



## x-ginge-x

You an me both addie :) would be nice :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooohhhh would make an awesome 21st birthday present :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

I agree with everyone else that's a beautiful bump pic april got a bit of luminescence to it too :haha:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooohhhh would make an awesome 21st birthday present :D

Yes it would!!! Did you take an HPT??


----------



## x-ginge-x

Did the babyshower go well molly? I bet you got some wonderful gifts... Can't wait for pics poofucks to oh going away though :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Addie you got the 43k post!!!!!!

Nope not taken any tests yet won't test till at least thursday!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Addie you got the 43k post!!!!!!
> 
> Nope not taken any tests yet won't test till at least thursday!

Not to sound stupid but what is a 43K post???:shrug:
I am crossing everything that you get a positive!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

43000 that's the post number you got :haha:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> 43000 that's the post number you got :haha:

ooooo yayayaay


----------



## addie25

Ging has just let me know I have the 43K post!!!! I would like to dedicate it to all of the turtles. I am not able to pick just one. You all have your own special story and have been so strong and supportive during this journey. WITH THAT SAID I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME OUR NEW TURTLE BABIES AND TELL THEM HOW MUCH THEY ARE NUVED AND HOW ADORABLE THEY ARE. YOU ARE ALL SO LUCKY, YOU HAVE AMAZING MOMS WHO LOVE YOU AND WANT YOU MORE THAN ANYTHING!!! WELCOME TURTLE BABIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks addie :hugs: am going to sleep now have a minor operation at 10:30am tomorrow not looking forward to the needles :(


----------



## Mollykins

x-ginge-x said:


> Did the babyshower go well molly? I bet you got some wonderful gifts... Can't wait for pics poofucks to oh going away though :(

It went very well, thank you. :) Hope tomorrow goes well for you.


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks addie :hugs: am going to sleep now have a minor operation at 10:30am tomorrow not looking forward to the needles :(

Good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Did the babyshower go well molly? I bet you got some wonderful gifts... Can't wait for pics poofucks to oh going away though :(
> 
> It went very well, thank you. :) Hope tomorrow goes well for you.Click to expand...

OOO you must post some pictures!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls. Totally in a sour mood today, with no right to be. I want to scream and cry and throw things. It's just been a snowball today of annoyances big and small and to top it off I decided to lay down and watch a movie and invariably picked the most heart wrenching tear jerker on my queue. GAW!

I'm having a pity party for myself and I just can't wait until DH gets home to give me a hug :(


----------



## addie25

AWWWW I am sorry you are having a hard day. Don't have a pity party have a turtle party with me!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

I feel a bit better, now - DH is home, now. I still feel like crying at the slightest thing, though. Hormones? I haven't felt like this before! :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Lol. I will Addie.... as soon as I convince my lappy to work.

Had my OB appt just now... bp is down! Woo!


----------



## addie25

I am sure it is hormones just cuddle up with DH and watch a funny movie!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry you are having a hormone day Luna. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

That's great news that your BP is down, Molly! :thumbup:
You only have 38 more days until your due date! :shock: I can't believe it!


----------



## addie25

YAY FOR LOW BP!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> That's great news that your BP is down, Molly! :thumbup:
> You only have 38 more days until your due date! :shock: I can't believe it!

I know! I suspect its due to the good nights sleep I had. :happydance: 124/78

38 days!!! :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

I will say that a very special postcard DH brought in with the mail brightened my day! Thank you Bethany for the very sweet and thoughtful piece of your holiday! :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I will say that a very special postcard DH brought in with the mail brightened my day! Thank you Bethany for the very sweet and thoughtful piece of your holiday! :hug:

Oh oh! I got mine today as well! Thank you B! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Some of what I have so far. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0357.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0358.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0359.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0364.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0365.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mollykins

Finally got the blinking lappy up... going to try and keep it up while I try to post a couple more pics...


----------



## mummyApril

gd morning Molls :) yay for bp x


----------



## mummyApril

i am soooo tired :/


----------



## mummyApril

and eeekkk im a watermelon!!


----------



## Mollykins

This is the convertible car seat that we got (baby shower gift) that we will use for after he's out of the infant carrier. :) https://www.evenflo.com/product.aspx?id=213&pfid=4359

Here's some more pics. :flower:

Oh and B, the pic of the 6/9 months outfit... I posted for you... MissMonkeyButtPants. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0366-1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0368.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0369.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning April! :wave: You are a watermelon! Aww! :awww: Sorry you are so tired though. :hugs:

BP is down... baby is up... as in breech. :dohh: I'm not worried though... not yet. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... I think I am pushing my luck but I am going to go run and take a bump pic and see if I can't get it posted.


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh! Luna! I see you sweets!! :wave: Now that I have a keyboard (full size and on a lappy no less!) I want to fully comment that I am sorry you ended up in the ER with a poofucky doctor that likes to insult your uterus and just walk away. :grr: I'll beat him for you. Hope the antibiotics have worked their magic on you. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

We'll call it the 35 week pic... :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0370.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

Sigh... I'm such a thread clearer. Do do do doo doo.


----------



## mummyApril

i love your items! and your bump is perfection! 

youre ok if hes breech they will give you time lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Luna im sorry youre having a down day, chocolate or icecream helps :) smile chicky x


----------



## mummyApril

well James has a day to turn, he wont because hes naughty.... lol


----------



## Mollykins

Here are my baby shower gifts from Newbie doo. :flower: Thanks again my sweet.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0351.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0352.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0353.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> well James has a day to turn, he wont because hes naughty.... lol

So remind me again what they are planning on doing exactly if he hasn't turned by tomorrow?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well James has a day to turn, he wont because hes naughty.... lol
> 
> So remind me again what they are planning on doing exactly if he hasn't turned by tomorrow?Click to expand...

they will book my c-section, because iv already had one they dont like to try and turn him, so i have no choice :/


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well James has a day to turn, he wont because hes naughty.... lol
> 
> So remind me again what they are planning on doing exactly if he hasn't turned by tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> they will book my c-section, because iv already had one they dont like to try and turn him, so i have no choice :/Click to expand...

:( It sounds like you are not happy about that so I'm sorry. :hugs: Did you have a C-section with only one of the girls then?


----------



## mummyApril

emandi has been very quiet... hope all is well with her x


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie! :wave: Also unsure if I've mentioned it but... CONGRATULATIONS TO MR. CRUNCHIE ON HIS NEW JOB!


----------



## mummyApril

i had a terrible experience with Angel who was c-section because of breech, i felt the first incision, because i need extra anaesthetic otherwise it doesnt work, apparently its on my mums side but we didnt know about it then! so i panicked and they were going to put me under but after uping my dose i was ok 20 seconds later Angel was born, but because i panicked they had to make the incision bigger, it took me sooo long to heal and i was in a lot of pain, it was hard for me to look after Angel how i wanted to, but with Faye i had natural and it was perfect (minus other pain lol) but the pain goes straight away, thats my only worry the afterpain, as they have on my notes about the drugs etc x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> emandi has been very quiet... hope all is well with her x

I do too. Hmmm. :-k


----------



## mummyApril

i just want to be able to look after my children without my scar reopening! and apparently they make a new scar! :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

i must try and get some more sleep, been awake a lot in the night, and as i dont have the girls theres not a lot of reason me getting up at 7:20am!


----------



## mummyApril

night night xx


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i had a terrible experience with Angel who was c-section because of breech, i felt the first incision, because i need extra anaesthetic otherwise it doesnt work, apparently its on my mums side but we didnt know about it then! so i panicked and they were going to put me under but after uping my dose i was ok 20 seconds later Angel was born, but because i panicked they had to make the incision bigger, it took me sooo long to heal and i was in a lot of pain, it was hard for me to look after Angel how i wanted to, but with Faye i had natural and it was perfect (minus other pain lol) but the pain goes straight away, thats my only worry the afterpain, as they have on my notes about the drugs etc x

Omg. How terrifying for you. :nope: At least they know now that you are resistant in some way to the anaesthetic.

Random share... I looked up the average head circumference for a newborn. Found that boys are bigger than girls by one centimeter. Average (50th percentile) head circumference for a boy... 36cm. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Good night April. Sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 

Now listen James !!! Get turning bubba x 

Luna sorry for a pants day - I get them and just feel all sorry for myself 

Lovely pics moll ! Great gifts ....... And you bump is amazing !!! U look great x 

Have to start work in 30 mins but as I am going to from home so I can lay in my bed for another 25 mins lol xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh GTT today :(

Im starving already and cant have cup of tea :hissy:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> We'll call it the 35 week pic... :)

loving the bump:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> argh GTT today :(
> 
> Im starving already and cant have cup of tea :hissy:

Word of warning .... Do not do a crunchie and after your test go to the bakers and eat an egg Mayo baguette , iced doughnut , crisps ..... All in about 3 minutes and then have heartburn for the rest of the day !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Now listen James !!! Get turning bubba x
> 
> Luna sorry for a pants day - I get them and just feel all sorry for myself
> 
> Lovely pics moll ! Great gifts ....... And you bump is amazing !!! U look great x
> 
> Have to start work in 30 mins but as I am going to from home so I can lay in my bed for another 25 mins lol xxx

I'm glad you are able to work from home love. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> argh GTT today :(
> 
> Im starving already and cant have cup of tea :hissy:
> 
> Word of warning .... Do not do a crunchie and after your test go to the bakers and eat an egg Mayo baguette , iced doughnut , crisps ..... All in about 3 minutes and then have heartburn for the rest of the day !!!Click to expand...

well that _was_ the plan:blush::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Now listen James !!! Get turning bubba x
> 
> Luna sorry for a pants day - I get them and just feel all sorry for myself
> 
> Lovely pics moll ! Great gifts ....... And you bump is amazing !!! U look great x
> 
> Have to start work in 30 mins but as I am going to from home so I can lay in my bed for another 25 mins lol xxx
> 
> I'm glad you are able to work from home love. :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I haven't asked but I thought if I logged on and then called my boss I don't think she can actually refuse ........???? Cheeky crunchie 

This is the boss who never asks how my midwife appts go .... Has no idea my bp is raised...... That I worked everyday when I had an infection ....she really does look after me !!

Whilst I am moaning ..... An aggressive customer came into work and my collegue was like you go and see him as you know the most and I will come and sit with you ..... ANOTHER manager heard this was like no way should a preggo be dealing with aggression on reception 

So that shows how much my work give a shit !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck with your GTT sweetness. 

I am off the bed... FX for restful night.


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh that was almost a rant !


----------



## Crunchie

Night Molly my love xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mmm marmite on toast. 

Goodluck Clare with the GTT! Be careful if you walk home on your own from the lab/hospital where you have it, I passed out about 30 mins later and had to phone my dh to come and rescue me from a bench in the street where I'd evaporated! And my results were normal, it's a long time to go without food for me, 3hrs, plus the fasting all night before! :hugs:

Molly! Gorgeous bump, so big! Just the bump I mean before you panic! :haha: And such lovely Newbie gifts :hugs:

Crunchie enjoy your commute to work this morning!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly just seen your pics and the monkey bum pants!!! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: I'll have to make some!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie! you have serious competition from me for the Thread Clearer Award at the next TA's since I clear it in one fell swoop everytime! Molly, Crunch, babyhopes, April, all chatting away, and in the time I do one short post they've all vamooshed:cry:

Just as well I suppose, I should get the washing on the line and then go to the pool:hangwashing:

It's going to be soooooo quiet when everyone has their babies and Jaynie and Sarachka are at work, just Addie and me, and we're in different time zones:nope: So sad.

Oh well, I will have to start finding a new hobby:shrug: 

LUNA! I give random foul moods 48hrs to pass, I treat them like tummy upsets or headaches :thumbup: Bet you're feeling better tomorrow, if not already today:hugs:

Laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poas

Hello all, Don't have much time-summer holidays are filling my life :) so nice to have Harri to myself for a few weeks,especially as Esme will be here soon! Hope you are all happy,CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF NATHANIEL OLIVER!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

God I battled to get out of bed this morning...very sleepy turtle :sleep:

I have to do accounts this morning...bleugh...I hate accounts! But it must be done

First I shall distract myself by catching up :coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> argh GTT today :(
> 
> Im starving already and cant have cup of tea :hissy:
> 
> Word of warning .... Do not do a crunchie and after your test go to the bakers and eat an egg Mayo baguette , iced doughnut , crisps ..... All in about 3 minutes and then have heartburn for the rest of the day !!!Click to expand...

I could do that and then just barf afterwards :haha: Avoids heartburn completely :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

We're taking it in turns to clear the thread :nope:

Luna, I think it's a side effect of the bladder thing...being pissed off...Louise Hay would agree :haha: Drink parsley tea and you will be right as rain in no time

Molly and April, your bumps are perfection :cloud9:

I have a mini rant: My patient from the 30 hour birth still hasn't paid me :growlmad: I gave her a HUGE discount because I thought it wasn't fair she should pay so much because the birth was so long and still she hasn't paid. Not fair. Really not fair :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely video on a 'natural' caesar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RIcaK98Yg


----------



## Crunchie

Wow ! Now I am on my own ..... I have my poor replacement emailing me evey 5 mins.... Am I old or why do people not note things down rather than me tell them everyday the same thing ??? Anyhow 

Trin that is naughty !!! She should have paid you ..... We all have to survive 

Monkey !!! I got a lovely postcard today .... U been away ? I hadn't realised x


----------



## Crunchie

Not even any lurkers .... Boooo


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm here! LO's gone to sleep after our pool morning! I may go and join her!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been doing some calculations....

The full moon is on CD 15 of my cycle, and DH leaves on the morning of CD 19Hope the moon helps me to O early or I won't need to wee on my sticks next month:growlmad:

I feel sleepy, France is dead quiet during August, all the shops shut and people away. All hot and still, and I can feel my eyes going all heavy.....:sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of rants a man pissed me off yesterday and I will rant about him later, too tired now, going for a nap while Holly is down.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Wow ! Now I am on my own ..... I have my poor replacement emailing me evey 5 mins.... Am I old or why do people not note things down rather than me tell them everyday the same thing ??? Anyhow
> 
> Trin that is naughty !!! She should have paid you ..... We all have to survive
> 
> Monkey !!! I got a lovely postcard today .... U been away ? I hadn't realised x

It wasn't me, I didn't send _*you*_ a postcard Crunch:shrug:












:tease:


----------



## kit_cat

Hallooooo all :wave:

I'm about to feed Cara and then venture forth to the shops with her in the pram. I'm hoping my nethers can cope :shock:

Hope everyone is well and I will be back on later to post some more turtle mail pics :happydance: Thank you lovely Luna..NUV everything you sent :hugs:

Laters m'lovelies :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Ummm best photo EVER!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/da994aeb.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou little Cara (Kit) for my thankyou card so glad you like your items :) nuv you lots and lots x

blue suits him Sara lol


----------



## mummyApril

Goodluck with shopping Kit hope its not too painful! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at Alex all glam!

You alright Sarachka?:hugs:

Good luck with the nethers Kit:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well had my other foot done so am stuck doing nothing now :( will have to bnb all night and watch tv.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly is well jel of Alex's glam shoes, she just got her dad's slippers on holiday!

April that is actually a croissant on the floor behind Holly! Remember when you let us know that the slice of pizza on your floor was actually plastic pizza belonging to the girls so we didn't think you were scummy? Well that is scummy real croissant dropped by Holly on the floor of the Gompagomp house:haha:
 



Attached Files:







064.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hunker down to BnB Ginge! 

I actually have to pop out in a mo but I'm afraid it's going to thunder storm big time :nope: It's so hot and still and has just gone very dark. Pooface needs picking up from the dog hairdresser but I might see if DH can get him on his way home from work to save Holly and me a storm drenching.....


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wave: Hi turts! 8:30 am here... just catching up on posts i missed last night :book: 
Hope everyone is having a terrific tuesday! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

mollykins said:


> we'll call it the 35 week pic... :)

beautiful bump!!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyapril said:


> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> well james has a day to turn, he wont because hes naughty.... Lol
> 
> so remind me again what they are planning on doing exactly if he hasn't turned by tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> they will book my c-section, because iv already had one they dont like to try and turn him, so i have no choice :/Click to expand...

turn baby turn!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i had a terrible experience with Angel who was c-section because of breech, i felt the first incision, because i need extra anaesthetic otherwise it doesnt work, apparently its on my mums side but we didnt know about it then! so i panicked and they were going to put me under but after uping my dose i was ok 20 seconds later Angel was born, but because i panicked they had to make the incision bigger, it took me sooo long to heal and i was in a lot of pain, it was hard for me to look after Angel how i wanted to, but with Faye i had natural and it was perfect (minus other pain lol) but the pain goes straight away, thats my only worry the afterpain, as they have on my notes about the drugs etc x

OH MY but they now knowyou need extra anaesthetics so that will not happen again. The recovery is longer with a c-section so I can see why that upsets you. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie! you have serious competition from me for the Thread Clearer Award at the next TA's since I clear it in one fell swoop everytime! Molly, Crunch, babyhopes, April, all chatting away, and in the time I do one short post they've all vamooshed:cry:
> 
> Just as well I suppose, I should get the washing on the line and then go to the pool:hangwashing:
> 
> It's going to be soooooo quiet when everyone has their babies and Jaynie and Sarachka are at work, just Addie and me, and we're in different time zones:nope: So sad.
> 
> Oh well, I will have to start finding a new hobby:shrug:
> 
> LUNA! I give random foul moods 48hrs to pass, I treat them like tummy upsets or headaches :thumbup: Bet you're feeling better tomorrow, if not already today:hugs:
> 
> Laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We will make it work!!!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> We're taking it in turns to clear the thread :nope:
> 
> Luna, I think it's a side effect of the bladder thing...being pissed off...Louise Hay would agree :haha: Drink parsley tea and you will be right as rain in no time
> 
> Molly and April, your bumps are perfection :cloud9:
> 
> I have a mini rant: My patient from the 30 hour birth still hasn't paid me :growlmad: I gave her a HUGE discount because I thought it wasn't fair she should pay so much because the birth was so long and still she hasn't paid. Not fair. Really not fair :nope:

Oh my thats not correct!!! Send her another bill with a date she needs to pay by.


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> ummm best photo ever!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/da994aeb.jpg

ahahaha 2 funny!!!


----------



## addie25

OH MY I have cleared the thread and I see a million lurkers down there.

My day so far was spent on the phone trying to get things in order for IVF. It will involve a daily shot but shots no longer bother me really so no biggie. I think this month is going to go by so fast. I have no plans really for the rest of the day but have a fun time planned for the end of the week. DH is playing a concert with his band Friday then we are going to the beach house from this Sat - the following Friday so should be FUN and I hope to get a tan since my skin just refuses 2 :shrug:

Ok time to make breakfast now talk when turtles come back!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I am back - on my lunch - didn't come in early as adam wagged it and is at home while I work away :nope: :sad2: what a tosser!! 

I think we must all have amazing thread clearing capabilities is terrible when that ahppens.

Ginge hope you are ok

Crunch get dem feet up 

B i also received postcard with very many THANKS :hugs: and it did look GORGEOUS! 

:hi: newbs... Just off my dinner after a catch up and quick perve of hayley's photos of Nate! 

I am having a dilemma about this wedding that I am supposed to be attending in Belfast at the weekend... My sister has just pulled out (like she did in France) and all I want is a break with my sister and now i am going to pay a fortune for a 'holiday'/'wedding' that I can't afford and is with a load of oldies and me and adam. GREAT.


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I am back - on my lunch - didn't come in early as adam wagged it and is at home while I work away :nope: :sad2: what a tosser!!
> 
> I think we must all have amazing thread clearing capabilities is terrible when that ahppens.
> 
> Ginge hope you are ok
> 
> Crunch get dem feet up
> 
> B i also received postcard with very many THANKS :hugs: and it did look GORGEOUS!
> 
> :hi: newbs... Just off my dinner after a catch up and quick perve of hayley's photos of Nate!
> 
> I am having a dilemma about this wedding that I am supposed to be attending in Belfast at the weekend... My sister has just pulled out (like she did in France) and all I want is a break with my sister and now i am going to pay a fortune for a 'holiday'/'wedding' that I can't afford and is with a load of oldies and me and adam. GREAT.

Why did she pull out?


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Mmm marmite on toast.
> 
> Goodluck Clare with the GTT! Be careful if you walk home on your own from the lab/hospital where you have it, I passed out about 30 mins later and had to phone my dh to come and rescue me from a bench in the street where I'd evaporated! And my results were normal, it's a long time to go without food for me, 3hrs, plus the fasting all night before! :hugs:
> 
> Molly! Gorgeous bump, so big! Just the bump I mean before you panic! :haha: And such lovely Newbie gifts :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie enjoy your commute to work this morning!

I wish id seen this post before i went.DH took me to lincoln hosp and dropped me off high street.I decided to look around the shops :wacko:
I went to toilet and threw up :shock:

I thought i was ok.Then couldnt get train home for 2 hours :cry: and had to wait in the heat 29 degrees :cry:
argh i need to start acting preg i still think i can do everything:dohh:


----------



## addie25

I am having such a lazy day today. I do not feel like doing much of anything. At 12 I will get up and go and run some errands.


----------



## LunaLady

Hey girls :)
I am feeling better today, thankfully. And I am drinking my cure all tea, there is parsley in there. It is lovely!
Needless to say I didn't get the grocery shopping done yesterday, so I need to do that today. I've got a load of laundry going and then I will HANG IT OUTSIDE (!!!) and then go to the store. I feel so European hanging my laundry out :smug:

My internet/cable is down right now, so I will do my full catch up later when it is hopefully working. The phone is pants for quoting and such. I left my computer open to the page I was on, so if you see me 'lurking' that's why - I'm not really here! Just saving my place ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Mmm marmite on toast.
> 
> Goodluck Clare with the GTT! Be careful if you walk home on your own from the lab/hospital where you have it, I passed out about 30 mins later and had to phone my dh to come and rescue me from a bench in the street where I'd evaporated! And my results were normal, it's a long time to go without food for me, 3hrs, plus the fasting all night before! :hugs:
> 
> Molly! Gorgeous bump, so big! Just the bump I mean before you panic! :haha: And such lovely Newbie gifts :hugs:
> 
> Crunchie enjoy your commute to work this morning!
> 
> I wish id seen this post before i went.DH took me to lincoln hosp and dropped me off high street.I decided to look around the shops :wacko:
> I went to toilet and threw up :shock:
> 
> I thought i was ok.Then couldnt get train home for 2 hours :cry: and had to wait in the heat 29 degrees :cry:
> argh i need to start acting preg i still think i can do everything:dohh:Click to expand...

Oh love I hope you're feeling better now! It caught me out too the first time, thought I'd be fine hiking home up the long hill:dohh: Hope the results are all good anyway:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lunes I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm just drinking some herbal shite, it's quite nice actually. Dandelion and burdock and rose I believe but I couldn't be too sure since I've chucked the box away, I just have lots of random herbal infusions in a big tin:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - she's a bit of a cop out. I am disappointed and even more so cause this type of thing is almost expected of her but if I did it... Different story. Still :shrug: dunno what to do!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm getting a hint of mint too in my drink.

Whether you're interested or not ladies you are about to find out what I'm having for dinner since I've got 2 recipes planned for tonight. When I went shopping they were at the entrance to the store, you know those free recipe cards? So I thought I'd try them tonight and if they're nice I'll post them up in the inner sanctum, in French since recipes are a chore to translate:haha:

In brief:

Spicy fish balls with fresh fennel and coriander fried up in some olive oil

Little green vegetable tarts with a melty cheese centre

Served with a garden salad and garden tomatoes and basil
:munch:

Is it European then to hang washing out to dry?:shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I am laid on the sofa watching wildlife rescue africa thinking of trin :haha: they are on elephant plains darting and microchipping rhino horns! In a bid to protect against poachers! All poachers that are caught should be shot :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie - she's a bit of a cop out. I am disappointed and even more so cause this type of thing is almost expected of her but if I did it... Different story. Still :shrug: dunno what to do!!

I'll come! I love weddings and the more oldies the better in my opinion :dance: Oldies are more chilled than up-tight youngies or parents stressing about their babies! Irish oldies too, I reckon it will be a great laugh! Just go and have a great time and your sis will be wel jel:haha:


----------



## addie25

So last time I went to get my nails done the lady goes "oh I hear you are pregnant" How she knows that I have no clue. So I respond and say "No I am not" She says "No but I hear you are" I say "Well I was I lost the baby" And she responds by saying Do you have something wrong with your body?" I mean whatttttttttttt the poofuck is wrong with her!!!!! Who says that. So now I need my nails done again and I do not like any place but this place. She best not say anything to me. She was not trying to be mean she seemed confused like OH how do u loose a baby but still use your head lady who says that!?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> So last time I went to get my nails done the lady goes "oh I hear you are pregnant" How she knows that I have no clue. So I respond and say "No I am not" She says "No but I hear you are" I say "Well I was I lost the baby" And she responds by saying Do you have something wrong with your body?" I mean whatttttttttttt the poofuck is wrong with her!!!!! Who says that. So now I need my nails done again and I do not like any place but this place. She best not say anything to me. She was not trying to be mean she seemed confused like OH how do u loose a baby but still use your head lady who says that!?!

:ninja::ninja::gun::gun::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble:
*i would have knocked her out!!*


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So last time I went to get my nails done the lady goes "oh I hear you are pregnant" How she knows that I have no clue. So I respond and say "No I am not" She says "No but I hear you are" I say "Well I was I lost the baby" And she responds by saying Do you have something wrong with your body?" I mean whatttttttttttt the poofuck is wrong with her!!!!! Who says that. So now I need my nails done again and I do not like any place but this place. She best not say anything to me. She was not trying to be mean she seemed confused like OH how do u loose a baby but still use your head lady who says that!?!
> 
> :ninja::ninja::gun::gun::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble:
> *i would have knocked her out!!*Click to expand...

LOL I was going to say "Well nothing is wrong with my body but you will have something wrong with yours in the next 5 seconds" LOL Well here I go lets hope she knows how to keep quiet ms I have 3 kids how do you loose one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

UK TURTS! MY NIECE IS ON BBC TV TONIGHT, ON 'THE ONE SHOW' TALKING ABOUT HER 'FIRST RESPONSE' TRAINING  She suffered a heart attack 2 yrs ago and was miraculously saved by a guy who knew how to deal with heart attacks, and has been campaigning for a while to get as many civilians as she can to do the First Response training to save lives in the way hers was saved. You can't miss her, she'll be the stunning leggy blonde:cloud9::kiss: I don't have English TV but hope to get it web-wise:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So last time I went to get my nails done the lady goes "oh I hear you are pregnant" How she knows that I have no clue. So I respond and say "No I am not" She says "No but I hear you are" I say "Well I was I lost the baby" And she responds by saying Do you have something wrong with your body?" I mean whatttttttttttt the poofuck is wrong with her!!!!! Who says that. So now I need my nails done again and I do not like any place but this place. She best not say anything to me. She was not trying to be mean she seemed confused like OH how do u loose a baby but still use your head lady who says that!?!
> 
> :ninja::ninja::gun::gun::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble:
> *i would have knocked her out!!*Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I was going to say "Well nothing is wrong with my body but you will have something wrong with yours in the next 5 seconds" LOL Well here I go lets hope she knows how to keep quiet ms I have 3 kids how do you loose one!Click to expand...

id say no why, do u have something wrong with your head!:dohh:


----------



## addie25

The lady is here hope she does not say anything or I will ask if her head is ok :haha:

B wow that's amazing someone saved her from a heart attack!! I wish I could watch tonight but I'm not in the UK :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Heres 25+2 Bumpy pic.
https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5416/25pf.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Crunchie

Oh I will watch the one show then !!!!

Great bump my love 

Addie - she needs a nuckle sandwich !!!!


----------



## mummyApril

iv got it on reminder B :) x


----------



## cassie04

*Hi girlies! too long no speak!

My internet has been off for like forever so i havent managed to get on for ages! but i am uba excited to have it back!

Yet again i come on and another turtle baby is born! congratulations hayley! how wonderful! are there any pictures?!?!?

I just wanted to pop in and say i think of you all the time and try and nip on when i can!i manage to get on my phone but its annoying to type! anyhow i have had a really bad 4 days i have been struggling to eat at all as my food has been coming straight back up! I have just been a state! so its just aswell the internet had gone as i dont think i could stomach being on the laptop without vom'ing all over the keyboard!

Sending my love to you all and i will do my best to keep checking on you turtles i just feel like poop and all i want to do is curl up and have a sick bucket near and a fan! Tis not pretty girls!

lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## TrinityMom

Bethany, I had stirfry veg and noodles with teriyake sauce :munch: Very nom nom...but I suspect not going to be very nice when it comes up again :sick:

Your tarts sound very yummy. I love me a good tart :haha:

I had such an interesting case today. He's a GP who has a condition that only 7 other people in the country have. He's also a specialist in travel medicine so a bit scary to treat :shock: Anyway, it's a very complex condition so I'm researching it tonight

Toine is back to his old tricks. Taking toys to school and lying about it, not finishing work (and lying about it)....I don't now what to do :nope: Nothing seems to work. He's not having his toy back til the weekend and he won't get to play playstation for 2 days on the weekend because he didn't finish his work for 2 days but who knows if it will make any impact at all :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> The lady is here hope she does not say anything or I will ask if her head is ok :haha:
> 
> B wow that's amazing someone saved her from a heart attack!! I wish I could watch tonight but I'm not in the UK :nope:

I really want to watch it too but can't!!:growlmad: Yep it's a complete miracle she's alive. She had open heart surgery following the incident, since she has a very rare heart condition which was never detected until the awful day (hence DH and I stressing a bit when LO was referred to a heart specialist for a classic murmur!) Between my dad and my niece my family have some very lucky stars to count, I count them daily.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Bethany, I had stirfry veg and noodles with teriyake sauce :munch: Very nom nom...but I suspect not going to be very nice when it comes up again :sick:
> 
> Your tarts sound very yummy. I love me a good tart :haha:
> 
> I had such an interesting case today. He's a GP who has a condition that only 7 other people in the country have. He's also a specialist in travel medicine so a bit scary to treat :shock: Anyway, it's a very complex condition so I'm researching it tonight
> 
> Toine is back to his old tricks. Taking toys to school and lying about it, not finishing work (and lying about it)....I don't now what to do :nope: Nothing seems to work. He's not having his toy back til the weekend and he won't get to play playstation for 2 days on the weekend because he didn't finish his work for 2 days but who knows if it will make any impact at all :shrug:


Nothing like a good French Tart Trin , my DH agrees heartily! 

Remind me of Toine's age? Simon is nearly 11 now and soooo pre-ado! He cried alot on holiday about nothings:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

my boiler is broked :( i want a bath and i cant!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, I had stirfry veg and noodles with teriyake sauce :munch: Very nom nom...but I suspect not going to be very nice when it comes up again :sick:
> 
> Your tarts sound very yummy. I love me a good tart :haha:
> 
> I had such an interesting case today. He's a GP who has a condition that only 7 other people in the country have. He's also a specialist in travel medicine so a bit scary to treat :shock: Anyway, it's a very complex condition so I'm researching it tonight
> 
> Toine is back to his old tricks. Taking toys to school and lying about it, not finishing work (and lying about it)....I don't now what to do :nope: Nothing seems to work. He's not having his toy back til the weekend and he won't get to play playstation for 2 days on the weekend because he didn't finish his work for 2 days but who knows if it will make any impact at all :shrug:
> 
> 
> Nothing like a good French Tart Trin , my DH agrees heartily!
> 
> Remind me of Toine's age? Simon is nearly 11 now and soooo pre-ado! He cried alot on holiday about nothings:shrug:Click to expand...

He's 7. Ch'ien is 10 and also so pre-ado...also cries for nothing and gets furious over nothing


----------



## TrinityMom

No stirfry for me til 12 weeks :sick:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany have I missed it? What time is it on?

The heavens have just opened now and it's pouring with rain.

Bethany and Jaynie what cycle day are you two on now?


----------



## HollyMonkey

April that is one big poooooooooofuck!:nope: Our hot water runs out pretty quickly so when da menfolk come home from sport and shower and all, da ickle English munkie has no hot water:nope: I HATE it!!!:growlmad:

BUT I have just tested a part of spicy fish ball and it is soooooooo NOMMMMMMO!!! Lovely lemony flavours and all herbie fishie:cloud9: Haven't tried the cheesy veggie tarts yet!

I have seen pic of Nate on BBM!:wohoo: I want a boy now!!


----------



## mummyApril

Bethany i watched it and it didnt say anything about heart attack :/ maybe its a different day?


----------



## mummyApril

i would go to my nans for a bath but its a bit late, so Jay is filling up a mini bath for me, with kettles and saucepans! i refuse not to have a bath esp in this weather, oh actually i wonder what time the swimming pool is open until lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany have I missed it? What time is it on?
> 
> The heavens have just opened now and it's pouring with rain.
> 
> Bethany and Jaynie what cycle day are you two on now?

runs to check CBFM while DH thinks it's to turn the spicyfishballs.....

CD 4 or 5


----------



## mummyApril

so the pool is open for adults 9-10 were going to go swimming and i can have a shower and hair wash lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Bethany i watched it and it didnt say anything about heart attack :/ maybe its a different day?

Ooo thanks because I'm lost here! My mum called this morning and said she was in London today for the recording of the thing for my niece, so me being me told everyone it was tonight, then I just called my mum this evening and she said it was being recorded but not necessarily on air:blush: 

And apparently my sis is not answering the phone so no extra info! 

Dumbo Munkie:dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany, do you see what The Universe has done, by making me suffer a long cycle? It's aligned me, you and Jaynie. That, plus Kmteehoo losing her turtle virginity is a guarantee that the three of us will get knocked up with triplets this cycle!


----------



## mummyApril

ahh lol il try keep upto date with the one show


----------



## mummyApril

man i keep getting major heart palpitations when i lay down or sit, this baby is all squished in there i presume! lol but feels like i cant breathe!


----------



## mummyApril

right im off to swim and do some hand stands in the water so James does a flip too :D


----------



## Mollykins

In labour and delivery.


----------



## newbie_ttc

moll! u ok dear??


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh noooo not yet :( hope ur ok x


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> CD 4 or 5

CD 3 for me, but i suspect we won't catch the eggy this time b/c I'm set to O smack dab in the middle of the week :dohh: :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> In labour and delivery.

:shock: OMG! What's happening??


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> In labour and delivery.

whhhhhhatttt??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Mollz if Leo is coming sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hope your ok molly xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany, do you see what The Universe has done, by making me suffer a long cycle? It's aligned me, you and Jaynie. That, plus Kmteehoo losing her turtle virginity is a guarantee that the three of us will get knocked up with triplets this cycle!

You know what the Universe has really done? Contrived to make me the one Lone Straggler of the Turtle Thread:cry: Since DH will go away before I O- I just KNOW IT!

I can take it. I am She-Woman :cry::sad2:


----------



## newbie_ttc

ok Miss Molly, at your earliest convenience I need u to pm Luna and me your cell # so we can keep up with u via text! if u don't mind of course :haha: 

we are all a little nervous now :wacko: Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you'll have to make me a siggy saying, *Turtle No-Hoper *:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo or maybe we'll be bump buddies Sarachka!!!!!!! Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's just too cool to think about though, I don't like to set myself up for falls!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka you'll have to make me a siggy saying, *Turtle No-Hoper *:cry:

Shush now! None of that nma!!! The moon is working with you. You have a big beautiful juicy ginny, and 3 other turtles ovulating with you! It is fated!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> ok Miss Molly, at your earliest convenience I need u to pm Luna and me your cell # so we can keep up with u via text! if u don't mind of course :haha:
> 
> we are all a little nervous now :wacko: Hope everything is ok :hugs:

Have you got Molly contact newbie? Molly is more than viable, all should be fabuloooos no? And a big baby too:shrug: Can I sleep easy?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka you'll have to make me a siggy saying, *Turtle No-Hoper *:cry:
> 
> Shush now! None of that nma!!! The moon is working with you. You have a big beautiful juicy ginny, and 3 other turtles ovulating with you! It is fated!Click to expand...

I have the biggest juciest most beautiful English Ginny in the whole of France!!!!

Thanks Trin I needed that little reminder of my fertile gorgeousness in the waiting to O wobble:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im sure baby will be fine if born now.it would be bestter if baba stayed in for few more weeks tho :) x


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> ok Miss Molly, at your earliest convenience I need u to pm Luna and me your cell # so we can keep up with u via text! if u don't mind of course :haha:
> 
> we are all a little nervous now :wacko: Hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Have you got Molly contact newbie? Molly is more than viable, all should be fabuloooos no? And a big baby too:shrug: Can I sleep easy?Click to expand...

i don't :dohh: i wish i had enough forethought to ask for it before now! if she posts to BnB, i'll bbm the sleeping turtles.


----------



## Crunchie

What is going on !!!!

Ahhhhhhh


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Ahh! Luna! I see you sweets!! :wave: Now that I have a keyboard (full size and on a lappy no less!) I want to fully comment that I am sorry you ended up in the ER with a poofucky doctor that likes to insult your uterus and just walk away. :grr: I'll beat him for you. Hope the antibiotics have worked their magic on you. :flower:

Yes, I was lurking last night before bed :) 
I think he was just more concerned than anything, but I would have liked him to say just a few more words, perhaps!! :haha:



Mollykins said:


> We'll call it the 35 week pic... :)

Lovely! :hugs:



Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Now listen James !!! Get turning bubba x
> 
> Luna sorry for a pants day - I get them and just feel all sorry for myself
> 
> Lovely pics moll ! Great gifts ....... And you bump is amazing !!! U look great x
> 
> Have to start work in 30 mins but as I am going to from home so I can lay in my bed for another 25 mins lol xxx

Thanks, Crunch. Feeling better now, so that's all good. Glad you're working form home! :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> LUNA! I give random foul moods 48hrs to pass, I treat them like tummy upsets or headaches :thumbup: Bet you're feeling better tomorrow, if not already today:hugs:
> 
> Laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yep, feeling better already. Those damn noisy neighbors were not out today, and that's really what set me off yesterday. Can't wait for school to start up again! :haha:



TrinityMom said:


> We're taking it in turns to clear the thread :nope:
> 
> Luna, I think it's a side effect of the bladder thing...being pissed off...Louise Hay would agree :haha: Drink parsley tea and you will be right as rain in no time
> 
> Molly and April, your bumps are perfection :cloud9:
> 
> I have a mini rant: My patient from the 30 hour birth still hasn't paid me :growlmad: I gave her a HUGE discount because I thought it wasn't fair she should pay so much because the birth was so long and still she hasn't paid. Not fair. Really not fair :nope:

The tea my midwife made for me has parsley in it, so I've been chugging that all day. I feel much better, thanks my dear. :hugs:

And that client sure isn't nice to have not paid you! Sheesh. Send her an invoice with a due date and a 10% increase each week she hasn't paid it :devil:



kit_cat said:


> Hallooooo all :wave:
> 
> I'm about to feed Cara and then venture forth to the shops with her in the pram. I'm hoping my nethers can cope :shock:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I will be back on later to post some more turtle mail pics :happydance: Thank you lovely Luna..NUV everything you sent :hugs:
> 
> Laters m'lovelies :kiss:

Yay! So glad it arrived :) I hope you had fun with Cara out and about today! :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> Lunes I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm just drinking some herbal shite, it's quite nice actually. Dandelion and burdock and rose I believe but I couldn't be too sure since I've chucked the box away, I just have lots of random herbal infusions in a big tin:shrug:

I'm not usually a fan of herbal teas that are seriously herbs (peppermint, 'fruity' ones, florals, etc - all are fine) but I really like this one I've got. Is the dandelion and burdock real bitter? I have a hard time with bitter tastes.



Mollykins said:


> In labour and delivery.

MOLLY! WHAT?! Oh, I hope you're okay!!



newbie_ttc said:


> ok Miss Molly, at your earliest convenience I need u to pm Luna and me your cell # so we can keep up with u via text! if u don't mind of course :haha:
> 
> we are all a little nervous now :wacko: Hope everything is ok :hugs:

Oh, I was just thinking this today that we needed to get our 'phone tree' all set up soon, but I didn't think we were procrastinating by not having it done, yet.... I'm chewing my nails to bits! :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

You think if I just hop on down to Portlandia and venture into the general hospital's L&D ward and ask for Mollykins they would let me check on our precious Turtle??????????????


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, I must befriend the moon, and my Dh:haha: 

Molly my dreams are with you, it may be a false alarm but if not then all my love and strength for this night:hugs: 

And all other turts, big kiss and sleep tight xxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night and sweet dreams, B! :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

good night b! :hugs:

Luna, PM me your cell if you don't mind. at least I'll have one american turts contact. :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

OMG! Just trying to do my last minute before bed catch up and Molly goes and posts that she's in L&D!!!! What's going on??? Surely Leo is not ready just yet? 

I'm just about having palpitations! 

MOLLY!!! Please try to let us know how you are - that you and Leo are ok :hugs:

Lots of love whatever is happening :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> good night b! :hugs:
> 
> Luna, PM me your cell if you don't mind. at least I'll have one american turts contact. :wacko:

Done :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm on the edge of my seat!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> You think if I just hop on down to Portlandia and venture into the general hospital's L&D ward and ask for Mollykins they would let me check on our precious Turtle??????????????

Oooo, worth a try?? :winkwink:

Luna my lovely - I haven't quite managed to post pics of your gorgeous gifts just yet or thanked you properly. Thanks you so much again for your kindness and generosity :hugs:

How are you doing anyway? Have the anti-b's done their duty?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You think if I just hop on down to Portlandia and venture into the general hospital's L&D ward and ask for Mollykins they would let me check on our precious Turtle??????????????
> 
> Oooo, worth a try?? :winkwink:
> 
> Luna my lovely - I haven't quite managed to post pics of your gorgeous gifts just yet or thanked you properly. Thanks you so much again for your kindness and generosity :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? Have the anti-b's done their duty?Click to expand...

I'm glad you liked them. Just a little something for your girl :)

I'm feeling good! My back ache is totally gone and the pee sticks I've done in the last 24 hours have all said no more blood in the urine. So that leads me to believe the original ER dr who said I was simply having muscular pain was wrong - because the pain went away within 5 or 6 hours of taking the first antibiotic and having lots of water. :shrug:
Either way, even though I'm not thrilled with having to take antibiotics, the possible risks associated with a sever UTI just aren't worth it. And the fact that my uterus was cramping and having mini-contractions when I was there hooked up to their monitor was a little more than scary. I feel totally fine, now, though and this little baby is just as active and kicking as ever! :thumbup:

How's little Cara today? Is she sleeping better at night, now?


----------



## Mollykins

2 cm dilate, hooked up to iv, running blood tests, contractions 3 to 5 munutes. Another cervical check in 45 mins. Came in at Drs orders after bright red vaginal bleeding.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh, before I rudely forget again...

Bethany, Luna and Trin....thank you all so much for the advice and support regarding breast feeding..so much appreciated and I am pleased to say things are looking up in that respect. Maybe I now have nips like leather? :shrug: 

Last night I expressed just one ounce of breast milk to see how little Cara would respond to the bottle...she scoffed the lot after some persuasion as obviously she couldn't fathom why I was trying to put something other than my nip in her mouth, but she soon got the idea and made light work of the ounce :thumbup: I will definitely be doing this in the not too distant future to include OH :cloud9:

Thanks again my lovelies :kiss:


----------



## addie25

OK so being unemployed is more work than having a job. I have been on the phone all day with the pharmacy with IVF and with benefits because I want to cobra into the plan I had teaching since I need it for IVF and they are making it soooo hard and I need to make sure I have it for Sep or I will get a huge bill from IVF if they dont switch over my benefits quick.

Part 2. IVF just called and said to bring 2000 with me for my next visit. So much money so many bills and I know so worth it. I just so hope I get pregnant in September. I am ready to stop paying for all this treatment and just relax after the year I had.

On the up side. I should feel grateful that we can afford to do this and grateful that we can have a healthy child with IVF. I just wish things would fall in2 place. Have by benefits be extended and not have to wait around on hold and get pregnant with healthy babies so I can stop hearing my alarm going off on my phone daily telling me you owe this much and you have to go get blood every day this week and start shots this day for this long and so on you know.


----------



## LunaLady

Nattering about nonsense to pass the time....

Those of you who line dry your laundry... how do you keep the towels from getting all stiff and scratchy?? :shrug:

And yes, I think line drying is a 'European' thing, though not exclusively. :haha: Whenever I used to watch House Hunters International on HGTV and they showed anything in Europe there was always washing out on the line. So romantic. The French cottage on the hillside with a field of lavender and the washing out blowing in the wind... :cloud9:
The only person I know who hangs the laundry out to dry is my grandma, and she does it just because she's always done it, I think.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> 2 cm dilate, hooked up to iv, running blood tests, contractions 3 to 5 munutes. Another cervical check in 45 mins. Came in at Drs orders after bright red vaginal bleeding.

Oh wow Molly.....doe they think Leo is on his way? Was the bleeding a pre-labour show?

Oh, I so hope you're ok m'love :hugs: It's only a smidge too soon so if Leo is on his way, he'll be just fine :kiss:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> Heres 25+2 Bumpy pic.
> https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5416/25pf.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What a lovely bump!!!!!!! I hope my future bump is as lovely


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Hi girlies! too long no speak!
> 
> My internet has been off for like forever so i havent managed to get on for ages! but i am uba excited to have it back!
> 
> Yet again i come on and another turtle baby is born! congratulations hayley! how wonderful! are there any pictures?!?!?
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say i think of you all the time and try and nip on when i can!i manage to get on my phone but its annoying to type! anyhow i have had a really bad 4 days i have been struggling to eat at all as my food has been coming straight back up! I have just been a state! so its just aswell the internet had gone as i dont think i could stomach being on the laptop without vom'ing all over the keyboard!
> 
> Sending my love to you all and i will do my best to keep checking on you turtles i just feel like poop and all i want to do is curl up and have a sick bucket near and a fan! Tis not pretty girls!
> 
> lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx*

Big :hugs: I hope you feel better quickly!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> 2 cm dilate, hooked up to iv, running blood tests, contractions 3 to 5 munutes. Another cervical check in 45 mins. Came in at Drs orders after bright red vaginal bleeding.

Oh, Molly! I hope everything will be okay! Sending you and Leo healthy baby snug in the womb vibes. I hope he can stay in a little longer. 

Is anyone there with you? Didn't your DH have to leave this week? 

*Molly, I'm not joking - but if you need anything I really am just a quick drive away and I can come help you*. I can help with the girls or if you just need a hand to squeeze during contractions or anything at all. I have no job or kids and DH knows how to cook hotdogs and whatnot, so I can leave on a whim and be at your side if you need anything at all. Please don't hesitate to ask! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You think if I just hop on down to Portlandia and venture into the general hospital's L&D ward and ask for Mollykins they would let me check on our precious Turtle??????????????
> 
> Oooo, worth a try?? :winkwink:
> 
> Luna my lovely - I haven't quite managed to post pics of your gorgeous gifts just yet or thanked you properly. Thanks you so much again for your kindness and generosity :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? Have the anti-b's done their duty?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you liked them. Just a little something for your girl :)
> 
> I'm feeling good! My back ache is totally gone and the pee sticks I've done in the last 24 hours have all said no more blood in the urine. So that leads me to believe the original ER dr who said I was simply having muscular pain was wrong - because the pain went away within 5 or 6 hours of taking the first antibiotic and having lots of water. :shrug:
> Either way, even though I'm not thrilled with having to take antibiotics, the possible risks associated with a sever UTI just aren't worth it. And the fact that my uterus was cramping and having mini-contractions when I was there hooked up to their monitor was a little more than scary. I feel totally fine, now, though and this little baby is just as active and kicking as ever! :thumbup:
> 
> How's little Cara today? Is she sleeping better at night, now?Click to expand...

So glad you're on the up...it would have scared the bejeezus out of me too having mini contractions at your stage :shock:

Cara is just fabulous and delicious thank you :cloud9: She's definitely finding her routine at night which generally sees me up for 2 hour long feeds per night. It could be worse! :thumbup: Thanks for asking Luna :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> In labour and delivery.

Whats going on????? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> ok Miss Molly, at your earliest convenience I need u to pm Luna and me your cell # so we can keep up with u via text! if u don't mind of course :haha:
> 
> we are all a little nervous now :wacko: Hope everything is ok :hugs:

Very good idea I will be all all night till I hear something!!!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You think if I just hop on down to Portlandia and venture into the general hospital's L&D ward and ask for Mollykins they would let me check on our precious Turtle??????????????
> 
> Oooo, worth a try?? :winkwink:
> 
> Luna my lovely - I haven't quite managed to post pics of your gorgeous gifts just yet or thanked you properly. Thanks you so much again for your kindness and generosity :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? Have the anti-b's done their duty?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you liked them. Just a little something for your girl :)
> 
> I'm feeling good! My back ache is totally gone and the pee sticks I've done in the last 24 hours have all said no more blood in the urine. So that leads me to believe the original ER dr who said I was simply having muscular pain was wrong - because the pain went away within 5 or 6 hours of taking the first antibiotic and having lots of water. :shrug:
> Either way, even though I'm not thrilled with having to take antibiotics, the possible risks associated with a sever UTI just aren't worth it. And the fact that my uterus was cramping and having mini-contractions when I was there hooked up to their monitor was a little more than scary. I feel totally fine, now, though and this little baby is just as active and kicking as ever! :thumbup:
> 
> How's little Cara today? Is she sleeping better at night, now?Click to expand...
> 
> So glad you're on the up...it would have scared the bejeezus out of me too having mini contractions at your stage :shock:
> 
> Cara is just fabulous and delicious thank you :cloud9: She's definitely finding her routine at night which generally sees me up for 2 hour long feeds per night. It could be worse! :thumbup: Thanks for asking Luna :kiss:Click to expand...

Oh, good! Sounds like things are coming together in that regard :thumbup: 

So, from your experience now as a new mummy - how much clothing does one really need? How many outfits do they go through in a day? I'm trying to put together a wardrobe for my boy and I teeter between feeling like I surely don't have enough to feeling like I've got more than I need. Just curious and you're right in the thick of it so I thought I'd ask you :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I don't want to go to bed now but I'm so much of exhausticated that I fear I have no choice. What a lovely offer Luna....I hope Molly takes you up on it if she needs to :thumbup:

Hang in there Molly - :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Nattering about nonsense to pass the time....
> 
> Those of you who line dry your laundry... how do you keep the towels from getting all stiff and scratchy?? :shrug:
> 
> And yes, I think line drying is a 'European' thing, though not exclusively. :haha: Whenever I used to watch House Hunters International on HGTV and they showed anything in Europe there was always washing out on the line. So romantic. The French cottage on the hillside with a field of lavender and the washing out blowing in the wind... :cloud9:
> The only person I know who hangs the laundry out to dry is my grandma, and she does it just because she's always done it, I think.

I use softener on my towels, line dry them and when they're dry pop them in the tumble dryer for about 10 mins to fluff them up


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You think if I just hop on down to Portlandia and venture into the general hospital's L&D ward and ask for Mollykins they would let me check on our precious Turtle??????????????
> 
> Oooo, worth a try?? :winkwink:
> 
> Luna my lovely - I haven't quite managed to post pics of your gorgeous gifts just yet or thanked you properly. Thanks you so much again for your kindness and generosity :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? Have the anti-b's done their duty?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you liked them. Just a little something for your girl :)
> 
> I'm feeling good! My back ache is totally gone and the pee sticks I've done in the last 24 hours have all said no more blood in the urine. So that leads me to believe the original ER dr who said I was simply having muscular pain was wrong - because the pain went away within 5 or 6 hours of taking the first antibiotic and having lots of water. :shrug:
> Either way, even though I'm not thrilled with having to take antibiotics, the possible risks associated with a sever UTI just aren't worth it. And the fact that my uterus was cramping and having mini-contractions when I was there hooked up to their monitor was a little more than scary. I feel totally fine, now, though and this little baby is just as active and kicking as ever! :thumbup:
> 
> How's little Cara today? Is she sleeping better at night, now?Click to expand...

Im so glad no more blood in your urine!! All is going to be just fine now. I agree its not worth a UTI so antibiotics was a good idea.


----------



## TrinityMom

*Molly, Sending you HUGE turtle love from this side of the world. All will be well, all is unfolding as it should *


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Molly!!! Sending lots of positive vibes for you and Leo. Let us know how it goes when you can. I'll be on all evening and I'm PM'ing my cell to you, so u can text me if you can. BIG *


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> I don't want to go to bed now but I'm so much of exhausticated that I fear I have no choice. What a lovely offer Luna....I hope Molly takes you up on it if she needs to :thumbup:
> 
> Hang in there Molly - :hug:

Have a lovely night, Kit. Sweet dreams. Maybe there will be a turtle baby when you wake up! I do hope she takes me up on the offer, too - isn't her DH away right now??



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Nattering about nonsense to pass the time....
> 
> Those of you who line dry your laundry... how do you keep the towels from getting all stiff and scratchy?? :shrug:
> 
> And yes, I think line drying is a 'European' thing, though not exclusively. :haha: Whenever I used to watch House Hunters International on HGTV and they showed anything in Europe there was always washing out on the line. So romantic. The French cottage on the hillside with a field of lavender and the washing out blowing in the wind... :cloud9:
> The only person I know who hangs the laundry out to dry is my grandma, and she does it just because she's always done it, I think.
> 
> I use softener on my towels, line dry them and when they're dry pop them in the tumble dryer for about 10 mins to fluff them upClick to expand...

Oooh, that is smart. I did use one of the hand towels I line dried and it seemed more absorbent than when I tumble dry them. :shrug: Nice and crispy dry and ready to soak up some water, eh? :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Much as I hate to leave the thread now, I must go to bed. Please keep me updated Newbs (I may read for a while)

Good night everyone
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> 2 cm dilate, hooked up to iv, running blood tests, contractions 3 to 5 munutes. Another cervical check in 45 mins. Came in at Drs orders after bright red vaginal bleeding.

Are you going to have the baby tonight or they will be able to stop contractions????


----------



## Crunchie

Molly - all my thoughts with you and hope someone is with you x


----------



## LunaLady

I've sent her my cell number, too. I hope she's okay!

Crunch, I hope someone is with her, too. Isn't her DH away right now??


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You think if I just hop on down to Portlandia and venture into the general hospital's L&D ward and ask for Mollykins they would let me check on our precious Turtle??????????????
> 
> Oooo, worth a try?? :winkwink:
> 
> Luna my lovely - I haven't quite managed to post pics of your gorgeous gifts just yet or thanked you properly. Thanks you so much again for your kindness and generosity :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? Have the anti-b's done their duty?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you liked them. Just a little something for your girl :)
> 
> I'm feeling good! My back ache is totally gone and the pee sticks I've done in the last 24 hours have all said no more blood in the urine. So that leads me to believe the original ER dr who said I was simply having muscular pain was wrong - because the pain went away within 5 or 6 hours of taking the first antibiotic and having lots of water. :shrug:
> Either way, even though I'm not thrilled with having to take antibiotics, the possible risks associated with a sever UTI just aren't worth it. And the fact that my uterus was cramping and having mini-contractions when I was there hooked up to their monitor was a little more than scary. I feel totally fine, now, though and this little baby is just as active and kicking as ever! :thumbup:
> 
> How's little Cara today? Is she sleeping better at night, now?Click to expand...
> 
> So glad you're on the up...it would have scared the bejeezus out of me too having mini contractions at your stage :shock:
> 
> Cara is just fabulous and delicious thank you :cloud9: She's definitely finding her routine at night which generally sees me up for 2 hour long feeds per night. It could be worse! :thumbup: Thanks for asking Luna :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, good! Sounds like things are coming together in that regard :thumbup:
> 
> So, from your experience now as a new mummy - how much clothing does one really need? How many outfits do they go through in a day? I'm trying to put together a wardrobe for my boy and I teeter between feeling like I surely don't have enough to feeling like I've got more than I need. Just curious and you're right in the thick of it so I thought I'd ask you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, it's a tricky one to answer in all honesty. In first size clothes I had at least 12-15 sleepsuits/pyjamas and the same number of vests and around 15 assorted outfits (dresses/trousers etc) This is a good number to have BUT we have quite a big girl, she's long and putting on weight rapidly so these first size clothes are _just_ fitting and no more. As you don't really know what you're going to get in this respect, I advise not buying too much until he's here (also, you'll be given gifts no doubt)

I'm sorry if this is unhelpful :blush: but the quantities above have been spot on for us in terms of keeping up with washings etc and we have had a few occasions where multiple changes have been necessary due to rather impressive nappies! :haha: The problem we have is that she won't really get much wear out of the ickle clothes :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> You think if I just hop on down to Portlandia and venture into the general hospital's L&D ward and ask for Mollykins they would let me check on our precious Turtle??????????????
> 
> Oooo, worth a try?? :winkwink:
> 
> Luna my lovely - I haven't quite managed to post pics of your gorgeous gifts just yet or thanked you properly. Thanks you so much again for your kindness and generosity :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing anyway? Have the anti-b's done their duty?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you liked them. Just a little something for your girl :)
> 
> I'm feeling good! My back ache is totally gone and the pee sticks I've done in the last 24 hours have all said no more blood in the urine. So that leads me to believe the original ER dr who said I was simply having muscular pain was wrong - because the pain went away within 5 or 6 hours of taking the first antibiotic and having lots of water. :shrug:
> Either way, even though I'm not thrilled with having to take antibiotics, the possible risks associated with a sever UTI just aren't worth it. And the fact that my uterus was cramping and having mini-contractions when I was there hooked up to their monitor was a little more than scary. I feel totally fine, now, though and this little baby is just as active and kicking as ever! :thumbup:
> 
> How's little Cara today? Is she sleeping better at night, now?Click to expand...
> 
> So glad you're on the up...it would have scared the bejeezus out of me too having mini contractions at your stage :shock:
> 
> Cara is just fabulous and delicious thank you :cloud9: She's definitely finding her routine at night which generally sees me up for 2 hour long feeds per night. It could be worse! :thumbup: Thanks for asking Luna :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, good! Sounds like things are coming together in that regard :thumbup:
> 
> So, from your experience now as a new mummy - how much clothing does one really need? How many outfits do they go through in a day? I'm trying to put together a wardrobe for my boy and I teeter between feeling like I surely don't have enough to feeling like I've got more than I need. Just curious and you're right in the thick of it so I thought I'd ask you :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's a tricky one to answer in all honesty. In first size clothes I had at least 12-15 sleepsuits/pyjamas and the same number of vests and around 15 assorted outfits (dresses/trousers etc) This is a good number to have BUT we have quite a big girl, she's long and putting on weight rapidly so these first size clothes are _just_ fitting and no more. As you don't really know what you're going to get in this respect, I advise not buying too much until he's here (also, you'll be given gifts no doubt)
> 
> I'm sorry if this is unhelpful :blush: but the quantities above have been spot on for us in terms of keeping up with washings etc and we have had a few occasions where multiple changes have been necessary due to rather impressive nappies! :haha: The problem we have is that she won't really get much wear out of the ickle clothes :shrug:Click to expand...

That is helpful, thank you! First size would be like newborn? Or the 0-3 months? Sorry, clueless American, here :haha:

I think I've got about half of that, so I'll hold out until after the baby shower and probably will be spot on after. 

Thank you!! :kiss: Now, go to bed :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

First size clothes would be newborn - often they say up to 11lbs etc. Although our little Cara is nowhere near that weight, she's so long (her daddy is 6'2'!) that after this week, they won't fit!

Ok, I'm going to bed like a good girl :winkwink:

I'm going to have Molly and Leo dreams I think....


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> First size clothes would be newborn - often they say up to 11lbs etc. Although our little Cara is nowhere near that weight, she's so long (her daddy is 6'2'!) that after this week, they won't fit!
> 
> Ok, I'm going to bed like a good girl :winkwink:
> 
> I'm going to have Molly and Leo dreams I think....

Okay, gotcha. :thumbup: Thanks :)

Good night, Kit! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> First size clothes would be newborn - often they say up to 11lbs etc. Although our little Cara is nowhere near that weight, she's so long (her daddy is 6'2'!) that after this week, they won't fit!
> 
> Ok, I'm going to bed like a good girl :winkwink:
> 
> I'm going to have Molly and Leo dreams I think....

:sleep: Well :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Morning all... OH leaves this afternoon :cry: I have to get my lappy to want to work to post pics but I will soon. Promise. I know I've been a rotten turt but I'm trying. :hugs:

u were right luna, he left yesterday. I really hope someone is there with her.


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Much as I hate to leave the thread now, I must go to bed. Please keep me updated Newbs (I may read for a while)
> 
> Good night everyone
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Will do! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning all... OH leaves this afternoon :cry: I have to get my lappy to want to work to post pics but I will soon. Promise. I know I've been a rotten turt but I'm trying. :hugs:
> 
> u were right luna, he left yesterday. I really hope someone is there with her.Click to expand...

Oh no I really hope someone is with her as well. Im so on the edge of my seat here I cant even get up to cook dinner!!!


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning all... OH leaves this afternoon :cry: I have to get my lappy to want to work to post pics but I will soon. Promise. I know I've been a rotten turt but I'm trying. :hugs:
> 
> u were right luna, he left yesterday. I really hope someone is there with her.Click to expand...

Poor Molly :( Hopefully he can come back quickly. I'm trying to keep positive so I don't send her nasty worried energy vibes... but I AM worried!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i know what you mean luna. lets try to calm ourselves girls! where's B floating smiley when u need it!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning all... OH leaves this afternoon :cry: I have to get my lappy to want to work to post pics but I will soon. Promise. I know I've been a rotten turt but I'm trying. :hugs:
> 
> u were right luna, he left yesterday. I really hope someone is there with her.Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Molly :( Hopefully he can come back quickly. I'm trying to keep positive so I don't send her nasty worried energy vibes... but I AM worried!!Click to expand...

Yes positive thoughts her way good idea lets relax like we said even if he comes early he will be just fine and she will be just fine. I just wish I KNEW what was going on!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I nuv yoy all. DH is in Auburn Washington and i will not tell him to come home until I k.ow for sure that he should. Cervical check within 15 mins.


----------



## newbie_ttc

here we go

https://www.emoticones-gratuits.com/zen/1.gif


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I nuv yoy all. DH is in Auburn Washington and i will not tell him to come home until I k.ow for sure that he should. Cervical check within 15 mins.

We NUV you!!! I can not wait to hear what doctor says everything is going to be great dont you worry. And yes when you get the news from the doctor then call DH. Are you feeling ok?

EDIT: Is anyone with you besides us turtles of course!!!


----------



## mummyApril

ok i am definitely not sleeping tonight! we are def twinsies Molly! but they stopped my contractions at 35 weeks, will just see if they will you? 

i am wishing you all the love calmness and comfort all will be fine! i will be here on and off on my phone all night as i know i wont be able to sleep until i know whats going on! 

xx


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I nuv yoy all. DH is in Auburn Washington and i will not tell him to come home until I k.ow for sure that he should. Cervical check within 15 mins.

Thanks for keeping us updated, Molly! You're so sweet! We nuv you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I nuv yoy all. DH is in Auburn Washington and i will not tell him to come home until I k.ow for sure that he should. Cervical check within 15 mins.

*WE NUV YOU TOO!  THANKS FOR KEEPING US UPDATED MOLLY. WE ARE HERE WITH YOU, AND LUNA OFFERED TO BE WITH YOU LITERALLY! BLESS HER *


----------



## mummyApril

if i could fly id be there! but then id probably not get there for a while...


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I nuv yoy all. DH is in Auburn Washington and i will not tell him to come home until I k.ow for sure that he should. Cervical check within 15 mins.
> 
> *WE NUV YOU TOO!  THANKS FOR KEEPING US UPDATED MOLLY. WE ARE HERE WITH YOU, AND LUNA OFFERED TO BE WITH YOU LITERALLY! BLESS HER *Click to expand...

Yes - Molly - if you need anything at all please don't hesitate to call me. I sent you a PM with my cell number. I can be there in just a few short hours if you need someone. I can leave on a whim and I have a cousin, uncle and grandma all near Portland so I'd have somewhere to stay and everything. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and to add - I am experienced in birthing assistance! I was the primary assistant at my friend's birth a couple years ago :thumbup:

I should have a certificate or something... :-k

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and to add - I am experienced in birthing assistance! I was the primary assistant at my friend's birth a couple years ago :thumbup:
> 
> I should have a certificate or something... :-k
> 
> :haha:

luna u r just a superwoman! :bodyb:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and to add - I am experienced in birthing assistance! I was the primary assistant at my friend's birth a couple years ago :thumbup:
> 
> I should have a certificate or something... :-k
> 
> :haha:
> 
> luna u r just a superwoman! :bodyb:Click to expand...

Heh, I try :bodyb:

It was funny - the woman I assisted was a massage school friend of mine who doesn't have any family out here, just her DH. So she asked me and one other massage school girl to be her assistants. The other girl had actually JUST finished her doula training and this was her first live birth and she fainted :dohh: So, she had to lay down and one of the nurses actually had to tend to her. I held onto my friend's leg and watched as her baby boy was born :cloud9: And that day I decided I wanted to be a mom.


----------



## LunaLady

I feel glued to my computer!

I am going to go busy myself. Someone text me if anything happens!

And I'll have my 'lurkberry' phone so I'll check in, too.

Lots of love and woman power to Molly!!! :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

such a lovely story luna! :cloud9: 

I've watched my cousin give birth to both her sons and the feeling never hit me :haha: 
I think, had I not thought I was pregnant last August, I would have never decided I was ready to be a mom. Weird how things happen sometimes :shrug:

It's quitting time for me, but I'm hanging around a little longer hoping Molly can update about the latest cervix check. :-=


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and to add - I am experienced in birthing assistance! I was the primary assistant at my friend's birth a couple years ago :thumbup:
> 
> I should have a certificate or something... :-k
> 
> :haha:
> 
> luna u r just a superwoman! :bodyb:Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, I try :bodyb:
> 
> It was funny - the woman I assisted was a massage school friend of mine who doesn't have any family out here, just her DH. So she asked me and one other massage school girl to be her assistants. The other girl had actually JUST finished her doula training and this was her first live birth and she fainted :dohh: So, she had to lay down and one of the nurses actually had to tend to her. I held onto my friend's leg and watched as her baby boy was born :cloud9: And that day I decided I wanted to be a mom.Click to expand...

How amazing. LOL she passed ou well I should not laugh I am not sure how well I would do. All the blood may make me sick I just do not do well with that :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I nuv yoy all. DH is in Auburn Washington and i will not tell him to come home until I k.ow for sure that he should. Cervical check within 15 mins.
> 
> *WE NUV YOU TOO!  THANKS FOR KEEPING US UPDATED MOLLY. WE ARE HERE WITH YOU, AND LUNA OFFERED TO BE WITH YOU LITERALLY! BLESS HER *Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - Molly - if you need anything at all please don't hesitate to call me. I sent you a PM with my cell number. I can be there in just a few short hours if you need someone. I can leave on a whim and I have a cousin, uncle and grandma all near Portland so I'd have somewhere to stay and everything. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Just want to get this on the last page because Molly is likely not scrolling back to do a catch up :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

were on page 4321! lucky maybe?


----------



## Mollykins

She says that I'm still 2cm but she can get her finger in farther up my cervix. She (the nurse) is calling Dr to see what we are going to do.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> She says that I'm still 2cm but she can get her finger in farther up my cervix. She (the nurse) is calling Dr to see what we are going to do.

Is it a good thing she get get her finger in farther up your cervix?? What does that mean.


----------



## mummyApril

do you have to wait long for the doctor? x


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the update. So have your waters broken, then? If she can stick her finger up the cervix that far? Or the mucus plug gone? Can't wait to hear what the doctor says. Everything is going to be fine. Leo is going to healthy even if he's born early. I was born 8 weeks early, and I was okay in the end :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

OO is that what it means when you get get your finger up that the waters have broken?


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow! what an evening! I'm here Molly! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

DH came home and he is napping. I can not wait to go to beach house for a week where we can just relax and be us 2 (my brother did ask if he can come for the weekend so for 2 days we wont be alone)

EDIT: I need a new book to read I just finished _The Help_ and it was great!! Does anyone have any books they just love that they think I will enjoy reading?


----------



## addie25

I knew this girl in High School and we were sorta friends (we shared mutual friends so saw each other when everyone hung out) I did not like her 2 much she was always having drama and not regular girl drama like seriously odd drama. She just messages me on facebook asking me after 8 years of not seeing her if I would babysit for her she needs someone she can trust. How odd is that?? She does not even know me anymore it has been 8 years how can she just want to drop her kid off with me not knowing me for so long. I said no I have plans tonight. I do not even know her or her daughter. A bit odd don't you think?


----------



## x-ginge-x

No more ttc for me I will always be a turtle but it takes two to conceive a baby and there's only one of us now :cry:

Hope all is well molly!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> No more ttc for me I will always be a turtle but it takes two to conceive a baby and there's only one of us now :cry:
> 
> Hope all is well molly!

What do you mean thrs only one of you now?


----------



## LunaLady

Addie that is weird... I would have said no, too. Sounds fishy to me :shrug:

Ginge, so sorry you're going through a rough patch. Everything happens for a reason, I always say. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Addie that is weird... I would have said no, too. Sounds fishy to me :shrug:
> 
> Ginge, so sorry you're going through a rough patch. Everything happens for a reason, I always say. :hugs:

You never know what if she dropped the baby off and never came back or something she was a really odd girl in High School. I doubt she would do that but still as you said fishy.


----------



## addie25

Has anyone put up a recipe on the secret turtle page??? I am so excited to try my turtle friends favorite foods!!


----------



## addie25

Why does my development not show up on google earth???? :shrug:This is very upsetting!!!


----------



## addie25

Anyone get any Molly news???


----------



## LunaLady

No Molly news. I hope everything is going okay!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> No Molly news. I hope everything is going okay!

Ahh I cant sleep till I find out what is going on.


----------



## mummyApril

Its just gone 1am and I can't sleep, hope Molly and Leo are doin ok :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

maybe she is still waiting for the doctor? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Yea she could still be waiting for him. I wish someone had her number.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Yea she could still be waiting for him. I wish someone had her number.

Maybe it's best we don't. Otherwise she'd have at least three worried Turtles making her phone buzz off the hook! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Or she is having Leo! Its been a while since her last post...


----------



## addie25

She is back on lurking hopefully she updates.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:-=


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> :-=

hii i am here!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi addie! :wave: I wish i knew something about dear Molly. she's been on my mind all evening. :( 

is your company still there?


----------



## addie25

They actually never came. I did not mind at all. I was not in the mood for company tonight. I am actually watching Ramona and Beezus. As a teacher I know all the kids books and this one was turned into a movie. You ever see or read it. The little girl that plays the part is hilarious I would love a child like that. I aways ove the hyper silly nutty kids even when I teach and they make it hard to teach I still love them they r so entertaining.


----------



## newbie_ttc

not seen it, but I've heard of it. i almost watched it one day online but i ended up choosing something different.

i've been online looking at dresses. i bought a dress online last week that i was thrilled over and it come today. i tried it on and... well, it was quite the train wreck. i am so disappointed! i am just browsing now to see if i can find another one i like


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> not seen it, but I've heard of it. i almost watched it one day online but i ended up choosing something different.
> 
> i've been online looking at dresses. i bought a dress online last week that i was thrilled over and it come today. i tried it on and... well, it was quite the train wreck. i am so disappointed! i am just browsing now to see if i can find another one i like

Can I see a picture of the dress???


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! I see a Molly lurking.... :wave:


----------



## addie25

Molly how are you!?!


----------



## addie25

Ok I am off to bed. Text me if you find out any news. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Ok I am off to bed. Text me if you find out any news. :hugs:

Will do! I am going to go do dishes and watch some TV and likely have an early night myself - I'm really tired today. I'll be checking in on my phone every time I'm up to pee all night, that's for sure!

I hope everything's going okay! Hugs, Molly!!!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I am off to bed. Text me if you find out any news. :hugs:
> 
> Will do! I am going to go do dishes and watch some TV and likely have an early night myself - I'm really tired today. I'll be checking in on my phone every time I'm up to pee all night, that's for sure!
> 
> I hope everything's going okay! Hugs, Molly!!!Click to expand...

Ok if on ur bathroom breaks you see an update text me even if it's late :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I am off to bed. Text me if you find out any news. :hugs:
> 
> Will do! I am going to go do dishes and watch some TV and likely have an early night myself - I'm really tired today. I'll be checking in on my phone every time I'm up to pee all night, that's for sure!
> 
> I hope everything's going okay! Hugs, Molly!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok if on ur bathroom breaks you see an update text me even if it's late :thumbup:Click to expand...

Okay, will do :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Ladies :wave: I'll update now...


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly! I'm all ears! or eyes i guess :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I'll preface with the most important... baby has shown no signs of distress. 

Tests show low platelet (so?) count, not a dangerous low, just enough to cause her to want to retest later. I think I updated about the cervix already...

They told me I could stay and continue being monitored because I was/am in pre labour but my OB said I could go home if I wished. I opted for home. I am told I could go into labour at any moment so to listen to my body and come back in if there is any more bleeding or increase.in contractions....and I'm on bed rest. :dohh:

Um... I think that's it?


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow! this is so unbelievable! I am glad baby is good. how are you feeling?
PM us your cell # at once! we are glad u are ok tho. u did a great job of keeping us up to date


----------



## newbie_ttc

when does OH return? were u there alone? sorry for all the questions :blush: glad u are back tho :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

So I read that through one open eye lol, glad all is well, and Molly when they say bed rest they do mean bed rest lol! Hope you're comfy at home and feel ok, you had us all goin for a minute there! Nuv you lots xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I do not feel great. Contractions are ever present and some are definitely worse than others. I am home alone, OH is still scheduled to come home on Friday unless he gets a particular call from me. My sister came to the hospital with the girls. 

...I stopped at Target for diapers. :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

just in case, eh? Little leo is bucking the system and making plans of his own! i am glad your sister could be with you. what an eventful evening the girls had. i hope u feel better soon.


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks and yes, the girls had fun. Yay for cable in the birthing suites! :haha: They even got to see.a new baby in the nursery. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Molly glad you and Leo are alright! We were worried sick for you! I was ready to hop in my car and book it down to Portland and find our Mollykins and make sure you were okay! I am glad your sister was there to be with you and the girls. If you do need anything at all my dear, please don't hesitate to ask and I will be there for you! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

And thank you to Newbie for texting me with the update! My BnB wasn't working :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Oh, Molly glad you and Leo are alright! We were worried sick for you! I was ready to hop in my car and book it down to Portland and find our Mollykins and make sure you were okay! I am glad your sister was there to be with you and the girls. If you do need anything at all my dear, please don't hesitate to ask and I will be there for you! :hugs:

Thank you so much Luna. :hugs: You are such a sweet turt. I really appreciate it. I wish your pee turned purple when it was TIME.


----------



## Mollykins

I seem to be losing some...thing. It's gross. :haha: It makes me wonder... mucus plug?


----------



## LunaLady

Eeep, Molly!
Did you lose your plug with your girls?
Maybe it's a clot from your bleeding earlier?
I hope you've contacted the L&D to see what they say.


----------



## LunaLady

Are your contractions increasing?


----------



## LunaLady

There needs to be a nail biting smiley!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Eeep, Molly!
> Did you lose your plug with your girls?
> Maybe it's a clot from your bleeding earlier?
> I hope you've contacted the L&D to see what they say.

I was induced with my oldest and so I didn't have to deal with the plug and with my second... now that I think of it... I'm not sure if that's what it was but I don't know what else it could have been. ...When I was in early labour with my second I was losing something (the same something I am now). To describe... it's fibrous looking? Sort of like a lot of fertile cm but thicker? And blood tinged. Brown and pink blood. :shrug: Make sense? I haven't called because they will just tell me to come in to get checked again and my mommy-tuition isn't flaring to hard right now so... I'll wait.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Are your contractions increasing?

Contractions are 10-12 minutes apart. Not too bad.


----------



## Mollykins

I've got your number down so I'll send a text message off to you should something happen. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Eeep, Molly!
> Did you lose your plug with your girls?
> Maybe it's a clot from your bleeding earlier?
> I hope you've contacted the L&D to see what they say.
> 
> I was induced with my oldest and so I didn't have to deal with the plug and with my second... now that I think of it... I'm not sure if that's what it was but I don't know what else it could have been. ...When I was in early labour with my second I was losing something (the same something I am now). To describe... it's fibrous looking? Sort of like a lot of fertile cm but thicker? And blood tinged. Brown and pink blood. :shrug: Make sense? I haven't called because they will just tell me to come in to get checked again and my mommy-tuition isn't flaring to hard right now so... I'll wait.Click to expand...

I see. Well, it takes a bit of stomach, but maybe googling 'mucus plug' for pictures could help you decide if that's what it is? Sounds like you're on a similar path as your second birth. How long were you in early labor with her?



Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Are your contractions increasing?
> 
> Contractions are 10-12 minutes apart. Not too bad.Click to expand...

Oh, that is good! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I've got your number down so I'll send a text message off to you should something happen. :hugs:

Thank you! When you have time, of course. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Just googled for description... the description matches.


----------



## LunaLady

How long after you lost your plug with your second did you actually start in on serious labor? Do you recall?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> How long after you lost your plug with your second did you actually start in on serious labor? Do you recall?

It was the day I gave birth... if I had to guess... approx. 6 hours before she was born.


----------



## Mollykins

April... I said I didn't want to be your twinsy anymore... I nuv you but it's just not working for me. 

:winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> How long after you lost your plug with your second did you actually start in on serious labor? Do you recall?
> 
> It was the day I gave birth... if I had to guess... approx. 6 hours before she was born.Click to expand...

:shock: do you think you'll have Leo soon then? :shock:
I am heading for bed, but text me if anything happens!

I will check in on my pee breaks, too :thumbup:

NUV YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

still here moll :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> How long after you lost your plug with your second did you actually start in on serious labor? Do you recall?
> 
> It was the day I gave birth... if I had to guess... approx. 6 hours before she was born.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: do you think you'll have Leo soon then? :shock:
> I am heading for bed, but text me if anything happens!
> 
> I will check in on my pee breaks, too :thumbup:
> 
> NUV YOU!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

In my quick google check it said that you can give birth hours later to a week or two after losing your mucus plug. :-k I suppose it may be safe to assume that I may not be going overdue with this one.

Nuv you too sweets. Thanks again for being you. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> still here moll :hugs:

Hello my gorgeous turt. How are you? Up very late for you no?


----------



## Mollykins

All right muh lovelies... I'm off to get some sleep. I am really tired despite laying in a hospital bed for 3+ hours.


----------



## newbie_ttc

yes, its so late that I was actually awake when dh came home from work! Want to know what my 1st thought was? too bad I'm not ovulating :haha: 

i been tinkering on the pc all evening, partly to keep up with the latest mollykins developments, and partly out of boredom. i remembered i need to print out addresses for the shower invites and what started out as a quick project has taken much longer than anticipated! stupid printer says there is a paper jam when i know there is none. since i'm not sure how to resolve it i think i may save it for tomorrow


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodmorning Britain, Goodnight USA!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly glad to hear all is well and it's early labour-, I was worried it was something to do with the swelling :shock: Newbie kept us up to date in the bbm sect, thanks Newbs! 

As April says Molly, rest properly! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Thanks for the update. So have your waters broken, then? If she can stick her finger up the cervix that far? Or the mucus plug gone? Can't wait to hear what the doctor says. Everything is going to be fine. Leo is going to healthy even if he's born early. I was born 8 weeks early, and I was okay in the end :thumbup:

Leo's going to be a hippy :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well poofuck weather here today, and I woke up with a headache due to sleeping too lightly on account of subconcious Molly anxiety, but then I had nice cuddles in bed with minimunkie and am having tomato soup for breakfast and am feeling much better now. Going to take Holly to the shopping centre since it's raining and I want to go to the sports shop and get some swimming kit.

Have lovely wednesdays all :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm also going to buy myself some new underwear, I see it as a fertility aid :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

In fact it's probably entirely on account of my old washed out undies that I'm not pregnant yet :nope: I'm going to buy some juicy ginny fullmoon underwear and possibly a new ketttle since the kettle trick worked for Hayley to induce labour so it may work for conception too :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well having prattled to myself as usual for a page or ten I'm off out, so you can all come on now and have a party without me :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... I'm back and I don't know what to do... so I'm a crying hormonal mess.


----------



## Mollykins

*TMI ALERT*

Okay, so I went to bed and dozed for maybe 20 minutes before I woke up to pretty bad hip pain. I got in the shower to ease it and felt something "down there", reached down and (ew factor) caught a glob of clear "stuff" with bright red blood streaking through it. I am assuming this is my mucus plug. From 7pm to midnight, every time I wiped there was brownish/pink stringy snot "stuff" on the paper... about midnight is when I got in the shower. So... I know that losing your plug does not necessarily mean labour is imminent but considering how today went... should I call my doctor or wait until tomorrow? Contractions have eased quite a bit but I have the hip and pelvic pain. I don't want to wake her up if I don't have to...


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> *TMI ALERT*
> 
> Okay, so I went to bed and dozed for maybe 20 minutes before I woke up to pretty bad hip pain. I got in the shower to ease it and felt something "down there", reached down and (ew factor) caught a glob of clear "stuff" with bright red blood streaking through it. I am assuming this is my mucus plug. From 7pm to midnight, every time I wiped there was brownish/pink stringy snot "stuff" on the paper... about midnight is when I got in the shower. So... I know that losing your plug does not necessarily mean labour is imminent but considering how today went... should I call my doctor or wait until tomorrow? Contractions have eased quite a bit but I have the hip and pelvic pain. I don't want to wake her up if I don't have to...

Molly, I would call your dr or at least L&D where they are awake anyway, and let them know.

In my experience, first time moms lose their plug days before but second and third time moms lose it just before labour.

Sending you loads of love and good thoughts :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *TMI ALERT*
> 
> Okay, so I went to bed and dozed for maybe 20 minutes before I woke up to pretty bad hip pain. I got in the shower to ease it and felt something "down there", reached down and (ew factor) caught a glob of clear "stuff" with bright red blood streaking through it. I am assuming this is my mucus plug. From 7pm to midnight, every time I wiped there was brownish/pink stringy snot "stuff" on the paper... about midnight is when I got in the shower. So... I know that losing your plug does not necessarily mean labour is imminent but considering how today went... should I call my doctor or wait until tomorrow? Contractions have eased quite a bit but I have the hip and pelvic pain. I don't want to wake her up if I don't have to...
> 
> Molly, I would call your dr or at least L&D where they are awake anyway, and let them know.
> 
> In my experience, first time moms lose their plug days before but second and third time moms lose it just before labour.
> 
> Sending you loads of love and good thoughts :kiss:Click to expand...

Thank you Trin. :hugs: I will ring L&D... really don't want to wake up my doc.


----------



## TrinityMom

Tomorrow I have an olive :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

4324 Is the page I am on... I need not to forget Molls :hugs: hope you are ok... Thought you had popped as Trin kept me updated via facebook - thanks Trin! Exciting times ahead.

I need the secret turtle link again I know i'm not missed but I am not on there so I could do that today on my lunch! :D please sarachka/addie - anyone - post the link :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

L&D had me call my doc :dohh: Waiting for the call back...


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> 4324 Is the page I am on... I need not to forget Molls :hugs: hope you are ok... Thought you had popped as Trin kept me updated via facebook - thanks Trin! Exciting times ahead.
> 
> I need the secret turtle link again I know i'm not missed but I am not on there so I could do that today on my lunch! :D please sarachka/addie - anyone - post the link :kiss:

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thinking of you Molly :hugs: Don't cry love, it's wonderful, baby Leo is on his way soon xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

When does your dh return?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Thinking of you Molly :hugs: Don't cry love, it's wonderful, baby Leo is on his way soon xxx

I'm just worried. I don't want to tell OH to come home prematurely (no pun intended) but I also don't want to progress so quickly that he doesn't have time to get here. If he was in town I'd be right as rain. A bit worried that baby is seeming to want to come early but... I'd be okay.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> When does your dh return?

Friday unless something definite happens on my end to make him come home.


----------



## Mollykins

Doctor called back... she said there's not much to do about just losing my plug. If my contractions pick up and/or there is more bright red bleeding (or I just feel like "it's time") then I should come in... otherwise... bed rest. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'd tell him to come home, either way you need him with you whether Leo comes out before the weekend or not. It will lift one worry at least and you can't be sure how things might develop, could be really quick. I'd declare a state of emergency iminent birth if it was me!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel sick from writing on the bus :sick:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I feel sick from writing on the bus :sick:

:nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I'd tell him to come home, either way you need him with you whether Leo comes out before the weekend or not. It will lift one worry at least and you can't be sure how things might develop, could be really quick. I'd declare a state of emergency iminent birth if it was me!!!

But if he comes home and nothing happens... I'd feel bad that I made him come home. sigh. It's 2am. I should try to get some sleep before the girls are up. 

:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey mollz 

I am sure your hubby would want to know - you really do need his support xxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Yes Molly you do need sleep, and maybe just call DH in the morning and see what he seems to think x


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my word Molly! I just caught up...if I were you, I'd at least let DH know what's going on...my OH would kill me if I didn't tell him. I'm glad you're sort of doing ok BUT make sure you actually do rest!!!! You know what you're like..you have been told now! :winkwink:

Nuv you lots - keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Kit what network is your cell phone on?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Kit what network is your cell phone on?

It's on O2 Ginge.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'd tell him to come home, either way you need him with you whether Leo comes out before the weekend or not. It will lift one worry at least and you can't be sure how things might develop, could be really quick. I'd declare a state of emergency iminent birth if it was me!!!
> 
> But if he comes home and nothing happens... I'd feel bad that I made him come home. sigh. It's 2am. I should try to get some sleep before the girls are up.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Just checking in from a pee break, here.
I would at least call him to let him know what's going on. You've talked to him about everything that's happened, right?
And I would think that maybe it would be better if he came home sooner rather than later. It would probably be one hellish 3 hour drive for him if he had to rush to get to you if you suddenly were in the midsts of serious labor.
Just my two cents!
I hope you're getting a little sleep, now :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly - you are allowed to cry :hugs: whether hormonal or not - it's a lot to take in! I'd be a mess, but glad you got 'nice' advice from your doc that suited you better. I sinserely hope that it all works outs just nuvly for you and your OH and the girls! 

I am browsing turtle gifts, knitting, bnbing, facebooking AND eating my lunch - talk about multi tasking. I want more Nate pictures :thumbup: 

I miss you all so much as I feel like (compared to since my joining the turtles) I am NEVER here :sad2: 

Emandi - you ok lover - I have seen you lurking and nothing posted. I hope that you are ok. 

Sarachka can you PM me a link for the super duper turtle sekret stuff? I need to register... Unless y'all don't want me on it :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie - I can not register on the secret page ..... Do you think we are being chucked out the group ???


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm are you able to text B kit? I can and we're on the same network


----------



## firstbaby25

Off the old lunch now... VERY HOT! 

Off to work but I am going to that wedding tomorrow - my sister is coming too as someone with some sense got through to her about how if you rsvp to a wedding you have to go as someone will have paid for food and stuff! sighs so we are all going to Belfast for a VERY short stay - 2 nights. :thumbup: back saturday :D :lol: I have NOTHING to wear for it though so gonna have to hope that a maxi dress is acceptable but it is very formal. Chiffon and flowery with a frill detail at the bottom...


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Jaynie - I can not register on the secret page ..... Do you think we are being chucked out the group ???

I hope not :sad2:. T'is no good :nope:


----------



## addie25

Well Molly I missed a lot sleeping away last night. I am glad you came home and I also agree you should just let DH know what is going on and let him tell you what he thinks. Keep laying down and if you get bored just come chat with US!!!! I sent you my cell number as well. :hugs:

OK last night I was so tired so I asked Shannon to text me if anything happens. I fall asleep and my phone beeps I jump and yell "Molly" DH is up in bed and he looks at me and goes "Who is Molly and he is smiling because I woke up yelling a name" Im so tired and I go "Shes a turtle" LOL :haha: I was so worried last night that I still had you on my mind even tho I was asleep. Thank you for keeping me updated Shannon when I was not on BNB!!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie - I can not register on the secret page ..... Do you think we are being chucked out the group ???
> 
> I hope not :sad2:. T'is no good :nope:Click to expand...

I just sent it to you try and get on now :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

went to midwifes appt.fH is measuring 29 weeks :shock:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> went to midwifes appt.fH is measuring 29 weeks :shock:

How many weeks are you supposed to be?


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> went to midwifes appt.fH is measuring 29 weeks :shock:
> 
> How many weeks are you supposed to be?Click to expand...

shes thinks fh measuring toward 30 and its meant to measure 24/25 weeks

thats 5/6 weeks ahead


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> went to midwifes appt.fH is measuring 29 weeks :shock:
> 
> How many weeks are you supposed to be?Click to expand...
> 
> shes thinks fh measuring toward 30 and its meant to measure 24/25 weeks
> 
> thats 5/6 weeks aheadClick to expand...

What does this mean?


----------



## addie25

Means nothing is wrong you are just ahead and got pregnant a month be4 you thought you did?


----------



## babyhopes2010

no thats impossible i was miscarrying.she means the fh measurements on ur belly.it means baby has grown to big for 25 weeks :cry:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> no thats impossible i was miscarrying.she means the fh measurements on ur belly.it means baby has grown to big for 25 weeks :cry:

Is it ok that he has grown 2 big?? All will still go well hes just big??


----------



## addie25

:hi::hi: Luna!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> no thats impossible i was miscarrying.she means the fh measurements on ur belly.it means baby has grown to big for 25 weeks :cry:
> 
> Is it ok that he has grown 2 big?? All will still go well hes just big??Click to expand...

They will have to induce me :shock:


Dilema!

So im so stressed out.i feel like iv done something wrong:cry:
shall i book private scan:shrug:
If i do book private scan 3/4d scan is included! and might know sex of baby.
argh what to do :cry:


----------



## addie25

When are they going to induce you?


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> When are they going to induce you?

if baby keeps measuring this much ahead.
im 25 weeks so they wont induce me for a long time yet:haha:


----------



## addie25

I'm glad the baby is ok tho :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

No updates from Molls for a while, I hope she's gotten some sleep :sleep:

Clare, I have been measuring big, too - enough that the birth center dr I saw over the weekend at the ER asked me numerous questions about if it was twins, had I had ultrasounds to date the pregnancy, etc... 
I would say that perhaps hold out until the next midwife appt and see what she says, then - and if she didn't show concern at your appointment (you didn't allude to the fact that she did) and didn't give you instructions for what to do next, she's probably not worried. I know for me I'm a 'bigger' gal and so have some more fat around my belly than other women do, so I think that skews my measurements by a couple centimeters at least. :shrug:
And if you do opt to get another ultrasound, you can always tell them that you don't want to know the gender and you can simply look away during the 3d scan. Or, if you find out you find out - but at least you'd know how your baby is doing.
Keep calm, everything is fine. There's nothing wrong with you or your baby - if anything is 'wrong' it's the due date, so nothing to really worry about, I say. :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> No updates from Molls for a while, I hope she's gotten some sleep :sleep:
> 
> Clare, I have been measuring big, too - enough that the birth center dr I saw over the weekend at the ER asked me numerous questions about if it was twins, had I had ultrasounds to date the pregnancy, etc...
> I would say that perhaps hold out until the next midwife appt and see what she says, then - and if she didn't show concern at your appointment (you didn't allude to the fact that she did) and didn't give you instructions for what to do next, she's probably not worried. I know for me I'm a 'bigger' gal and so have some more fat around my belly than other women do, so I think that skews my measurements by a couple centimeters at least. :shrug:
> And if you do opt to get another ultrasound, you can always tell them that you don't want to know the gender and you can simply look away during the 3d scan. Or, if you find out you find out - but at least you'd know how your baby is doing.
> Keep calm, everything is fine. There's nothing wrong with you or your baby - if anything is 'wrong' it's the due date, so nothing to really worry about, I say. :thumbup:

thanks:kiss:

im just so paraniod cos ttc for so long and this pregnancy seems to be going to great for me.im not a lucky person:(


----------



## addie25

It does sound like the baby is ok just the dates are off. She would have told u if she thought the baby was in danger and she did not. I have heard of many people being measured bigger. It's smaller you want to worry about.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> It does sound like the baby is ok just the dates are off. She would have told u if she thought the baby was in danger and she did not. I have heard of many people being measured bigger. It's smaller you want to worry about.

i know but she scared me with the baby having to regulate sugars ect.

i know im just being a worrier :(

i just feel that its my fault baby is big cos altho im eating great healthy foods i then stuff my face with naughties.time to change me thinks.


----------



## addie25

I understand ur worried. I am am worrier as well. U did nothing wrong tho she would have told u to change what u were doing if she thought thr was an issue.:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> I understand ur worried. I am am worrier as well. U did nothing wrong tho she would have told u to change what u were doing if she thought thr was an issue.:hugs:

she did.my eating lol


----------



## addie25

Lol ok well we all pack I in when we r preggers!!! I was eating like I was i was in College when I was pregnant all those roman noodles!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey baby hopes 

I am measuring small and they have given me a while to catch up before they worry ! I think they all grow at their own rate 

Hopefully you will get your gdd results soon as I know that can cause bigger babies .... But look at monkey she had gdd and the Hollymonkey was petite ! 

Try not to worry 2 much my love xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

I've got a sweet tooth, too, Clare and have been eating some naughty stuff in the last week or so... in the last month I've gained 7 pounds! :shock: I am now at 13 pounds gained from the morning of my BFP. :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Crunchie :) 
How are you today? Working form home again, I hope? :D

Where are all the UK/FR/SA turts today? So very quite..... :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Morning girls. I've been up for a while. A few contractions here and there... nothing too serious but I'm nesting like crazy so I'm doing laundry and cleaning bathrooms. I know I know... that's not bed rest but... I can't help it! I have to get these things done, especially if little Leo is going to make his appearance sooner rather than later. I haven't even washed any of his new clothes! :shock: I have to pack my hospital bag too. :dohh:

To answer many of your questions, I have talked to OH. He is very aware of the situation... in fact, it was him I called in tears after I lost my plug in the shower. :dohh: (Could've done that better!) He's going to wait for me to tell him to come home... I hope this boy of mine will see fit to wait until his daddy makes it home. FX.

When was the last time any of you saw this little sparkly? :dust: For me it seems it's been forever!


----------



## x-ginge-x

We are all on bbm haha sorry girls :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Morning girls. I've been up for a while. A few contractions here and there... nothing too serious but I'm nesting like crazy so I'm doing laundry and cleaning bathrooms. I know I know... that's not bed rest but... I can't help it! I have to get these things done, especially if little Leo is going to make his appearance sooner rather than later. I haven't even washed any of his new clothes! :shock: I have to pack my hospital bag too. :dohh:
> 
> To answer many of your questions, I have talked to OH. He is very aware of the situation... in fact, it was him I called in tears after I lost my plug in the shower. :dohh: (Could've done that better!) He's going to wait for me to tell him to come home... I hope this boy of mine will see fit to wait until his daddy makes it home. FX.
> 
> When was the last time any of you saw this little sparkly? :dust: For me it seems it's been forever!

Molly! So glad you're doing well today. I understand completely your need to 'nest up' and get things ready for little Leo! Just be sure to take lots of breaks and drink lots and lots of water. :hugs:
I'm glad you've talked to your DH! Is there someone there with you now who can help you with the things you want to get done? So you don't overdo it?
I'm still more than willing to come help you if you need it, Molly, so don't be afraid to ask. I know I'm just some internet person, but sometimes it can be easier to ask for help from others who are just outside your day to day life instead of people close to you. That's how I feel sometimes, anyway :shrug:
And I have a cousin in Salem I could stay with who would be more than happy to see me, so I wouldn't have to pay for a hotel or anything :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls. I've been up for a while. A few contractions here and there... nothing too serious but I'm nesting like crazy so I'm doing laundry and cleaning bathrooms. I know I know... that's not bed rest but... I can't help it! I have to get these things done, especially if little Leo is going to make his appearance sooner rather than later. I haven't even washed any of his new clothes! :shock: I have to pack my hospital bag too. :dohh:
> 
> To answer many of your questions, I have talked to OH. He is very aware of the situation... in fact, it was him I called in tears after I lost my plug in the shower. :dohh: (Could've done that better!) He's going to wait for me to tell him to come home... I hope this boy of mine will see fit to wait until his daddy makes it home. FX.
> 
> When was the last time any of you saw this little sparkly? :dust: For me it seems it's been forever!
> 
> Molly! So glad you're doing well today. I understand completely your need to 'nest up' and get things ready for little Leo! Just be sure to take lots of breaks and drink lots and lots of water. :hugs:
> I'm glad you've talked to your DH! Is there someone there with you now who can help you with the things you want to get done? So you don't overdo it?
> I'm still more than willing to come help you if you need it, Molly, so don't be afraid to ask. I know I'm just some internet person, but sometimes it can be easier to ask for help from others who are just outside your day to day life instead of people close to you. That's how I feel sometimes, anyway :shrug:
> And I have a cousin in Salem I could stay with who would be more than happy to see me, so I wouldn't have to pay for a hotel or anything :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

No one is with me now. I may call my sister later and see if she will go with me to a couple stores I need to go to. She may say no though being of the mind that if she doesn't come then maybe I won't go... silly girl. :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly :wave:

I've been thinking about you lots - you doing ok? I think you're doing fabbo under the circumstances - it must be disconcerting all of this happening now, I hope you're not too upset lovely.

Please do try to take it easy although I totally understand the need to get organised. Do only what you absolutely have to and ask for help!!!!

Lots of love - I'm willing everything to go well and for Leo to hold on just a little bit longer till daddy's home :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm are you able to text B kit? I can and we're on the same network

Nope :nope: Try as I might it never works :shrug: B can't text me either.


----------



## kit_cat

April - really sorry that James is still breech - you never know, he might swing round at the last minute? I hope he does, but if not, try not to worry. All will be well :hugs:


----------



## addie25

KIT when are we getting more cute cara pictures!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hey Molly :wave:
> 
> I've been thinking about you lots - you doing ok? I think you're doing fabbo under the circumstances - it must be disconcerting all of this happening now, I hope you're not too upset lovely.
> 
> Please do try to take it easy although I totally understand the need to get organised. Do only what you absolutely have to and ask for help!!!!
> 
> Lots of love - I'm willing everything to go well and for Leo to hold on just a little bit longer till daddy's home :hugs:

Thank you. My sister was quite perturbed about how calm I was during the whole process yesterday. :haha: I told her, "I cried when I saw blood, then I dealt with the issue." :shrug: Of course, I also cried with I lost my plug... now I'm fine. I am an odd duck eh? :haha:

How is Miss Cara today?


----------



## Sarachka

OH might have just pushed me too far. Knocking myself out, Apologies in advance for anything nonsensical that I post this evening


----------



## Mollykins

Only able to do the sinks, counters, mirrors, and toilets in both the bathrooms and a load of laundry. That took a lot out of me. I am beginning to feel useless.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> OH might have just pushed me too far. Knocking myself out, Apologies in advance for anything nonsensical that I post this evening

Uh oh. Want to talk about it? I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I am so livid right now I can hardly breath.


----------



## Mollykins

My oldest just told me that Spring is the most important season. I asked her why and she said, "Because it is so beautiful and brings happiness to the future." :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening my beauties:flower:

I am particularly fragrant after a lovely bubble bath and after a catch up I will share 2 rants about elderly French people with you:happydance:

Been lurking lots today checking on dear Mollykins:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm are you able to text B kit? I can and we're on the same network
> 
> Nope :nope: Try as I might it never works :shrug: B can't text me either.Click to expand...

:cry: 


Just as well I can't, I would BUG you! You'd have to go to the police explaining you have a weird stalker who keeps asking you if your nipples are sore and what the poo consistency is:argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> My oldest just told me that Spring is the most important season. I asked her why and she said, "Because it is so beautiful and brings happiness to the future." :awww:

Aww she has her arguments but actually autumn is the most important season because there are conkers and it's my birthday:happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi lovelies!!!

Hope your all well i am about to do bath time and then later i will hopefully get back on as OH has nipped to darts practise and mum is popping round in a bit.
We are both doing well had a bit of a screamy night last night though so had a nap this afternoon i have started to take photos and am just downloading to lappy, a little boring as he is a sleep lol.

I will when i have proper time share my short but worth it birth story!!

Missed you all nuv ya'all xx 

PS how is molly??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I am so livid right now I can hardly breath.

SARACHKA!!!! Please do not tell me your oh is up to his tricks again:dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls. I've been up for a while. A few contractions here and there... nothing too serious but I'm nesting like crazy so I'm doing laundry and cleaning bathrooms. I know I know... that's not bed rest but... I can't help it! I have to get these things done, especially if little Leo is going to make his appearance sooner rather than later. I haven't even washed any of his new clothes! :shock: I have to pack my hospital bag too. :dohh:
> 
> To answer many of your questions, I have talked to OH. He is very aware of the situation... in fact, it was him I called in tears after I lost my plug in the shower. :dohh: (Could've done that better!) He's going to wait for me to tell him to come home... I hope this boy of mine will see fit to wait until his daddy makes it home. FX.
> 
> When was the last time any of you saw this little sparkly? :dust: For me it seems it's been forever!
> 
> Molly! So glad you're doing well today. I understand completely your need to 'nest up' and get things ready for little Leo! Just be sure to take lots of breaks and drink lots and lots of water. :hugs:
> I'm glad you've talked to your DH! Is there someone there with you now who can help you with the things you want to get done? So you don't overdo it?
> I'm still more than willing to come help you if you need it, Molly, so don't be afraid to ask. I know I'm just some internet person, but sometimes it can be easier to ask for help from others who are just outside your day to day life instead of people close to you. That's how I feel sometimes, anyway :shrug:
> And I have a cousin in Salem I could stay with who would be more than happy to see me, so I wouldn't have to pay for a hotel or anything :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No one is with me now. I may call my sister later and see if she will go with me to a couple stores I need to go to. She may say no though being of the mind that if she doesn't come then maybe I won't go... silly girl. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well, at least get one of those motorized wheelchair thingies when you're out! :thumbup: It's as good an excuse as any to use one!! 



Sarachka said:


> OH might have just pushed me too far. Knocking myself out, Apologies in advance for anything nonsensical that I post this evening

:hugs: We nuv you, don't forget it. We're here if you need to vent!


----------



## LunaLady

*Hayley*!! Thanks for stopping in to let us know how you're doing! Can't wait to see pics of Nate!!! :brat:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My oldest just told me that Spring is the most important season. I asked her why and she said, "Because it is so beautiful and brings happiness to the future." :awww:
> 
> Aww she has her arguments but actually autumn is the most important season because there are conkers and it's my birthday:happydance:Click to expand...

I prefer autumn for the colors and the cool, crisp weather... but spring has it's merit... it's my birthday then. :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Hayley lovely to hear from you xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi lovelies!!!
> 
> Hope your all well i am about to do bath time and then later i will hopefully get back on as OH has nipped to darts practise and mum is popping round in a bit.
> We are both doing well had a bit of a screamy night last night though so had a nap this afternoon i have started to take photos and am just downloading to lappy, a little boring as he is a sleep lol.
> 
> I will when i have proper time share my short but worth it birth story!!
> 
> Missed you all nuv ya'all xx
> 
> PS how is molly??

I'm fab... where's the pictures????? :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I think if I got a motorized scooter I would get it taken away with giving the girls rides in the basket or playing chicken with the other scooterized people. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Soooooo not too much to catch up on since I haven't had to catch up on my own ten million posts:haha:

*Clare* are you talking about baby measuring big from a scan or uniquely the ol' tape measure round the tum trick?:shrug: And have you got your GDtest results? I feel like one of those suspicious internet docs who 'refuse to give a diagnosis without further information':rofl:

*Luna* I have been out shopping today but checking in on Molly but she was sleeping:hugs: I got TOYS for Holly :wohoo: Omg I love toys:dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> OH might have just pushed me too far. Knocking myself out, Apologies in advance for anything nonsensical that I post this evening

Sorry sweetie :hugs: Want to talk about it?


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OH might have just pushed me too far. Knocking myself out, Apologies in advance for anything nonsensical that I post this evening
> 
> Sorry sweetie :hugs: Want to talk about it?Click to expand...

Oh my. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Soooooo not too much to catch up on since I haven't had to catch up on my own ten million posts:haha:
> 
> *Clare* are you talking about baby measuring big from a scan or uniquely the ol' tape measure round the tum trick?:shrug: And have you got your GDtest results? I feel like one of those suspicious internet docs who 'refuse to give a diagnosis without further information':rofl:
> 
> *Luna* I have been out shopping today but checking in on Molly but she was sleeping:hugs: I got TOYS for Holly :wohoo: Omg I love toys:dance:

Meant to quote Clare's earlier post but forgot and Im too lazy to go back :haha:

The measurements on scan and fh are not at all an exact science. There is no way that my 4.75kg baby who was 58cm long and the baby I delivered on Monday who weighed 2.45kg and measure 50cm would have had the same measurements on scan and tape measure so don't stress


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My oldest just told me that Spring is the most important season. I asked her why and she said, "Because it is so beautiful and brings happiness to the future." :awww:
> 
> Aww she has her arguments but actually autumn is the most important season because there are conkers and it's my birthday:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer autumn for the colors and the cool, crisp weather... but spring has it's merit... it's my birthday then. :winkwink:Click to expand...

When I was a wee nipper of about 6yrs old my dad and I were discussing what seasons we liked best and I said I like autumn best because it 'had more resonance to it' than the other seasons and my dad was rather taken aback at my use of the word 'resonance':haha: I didn't know what it meant but had heard it used in similar contexts to similar sublime effect so copied, he was suitably impressed :blush:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Only able to do the sinks, counters, mirrors, and toilets in both the bathrooms and a load of laundry. That took a lot out of me. I am beginning to feel useless.

Molly my friend lay down and have a chat with us. Put down the cleaning products. :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I am so livid right now I can hardly breath.
> 
> SARACHKA!!!! Please do not tell me your oh is up to his tricks again:dohh:Click to expand...

Everything ok Sarah???


----------



## addie25

I just went out and got a bunch of toys for 2 year olds since my friend is coming over. She brings here here with nothing to play with she she destroys my house. Hopefully these toys keep her busy and entertained!!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Soooooo not too much to catch up on since I haven't had to catch up on my own ten million posts:haha:
> 
> *Clare* are you talking about baby measuring big from a scan or uniquely the ol' tape measure round the tum trick?:shrug: And have you got your GDtest results? I feel like one of those suspicious internet docs who 'refuse to give a diagnosis without further information':rofl:
> 
> *Luna* I have been out shopping today but checking in on Molly but she was sleeping:hugs: I got TOYS for Holly :wohoo: Omg I love toys:dance:

Ooooooo I LOVE toys, too!! And so does DH. Recipe for disaster, probably! We'll have to take out a second mortgage on our house to afford all the toys that we want, never mind the ones the baby wants :haha:

ETA: What toys did you get Holly today???


----------



## LunaLady

Ze bebe has ze hiccups :haha:


----------



## addie25

:haha::haha::haha:


LunaLady said:


> Ze bebe has ze hiccups :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Time to pull the big guns out and take a trip on the magic round about fOr the evening


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo not too much to catch up on since I haven't had to catch up on my own ten million posts:haha:
> 
> *Clare* are you talking about baby measuring big from a scan or uniquely the ol' tape measure round the tum trick?:shrug: And have you got your GDtest results? I feel like one of those suspicious internet docs who 'refuse to give a diagnosis without further information':rofl:
> 
> *Luna* I have been out shopping today but checking in on Molly but she was sleeping:hugs: I got TOYS for Holly :wohoo: Omg I love toys:dance:
> 
> Ooooooo I LOVE toys, too!! And so does DH. Recipe for disaster, probably! We'll have to take out a second mortgage on our house to afford all the toys that we want, never mind the ones the baby wants :haha:
> 
> ETA: What toys did you get Holly today???Click to expand...

Well, when we were on holiday in the *Mini Club *they had.......


wait for it......


....a plastic shopping trolley:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Which Holly sprinted to each time we went and plonked Monkey in it and zoomed him around! 

And we were in Toys r Us today and there it was! Glowing before our eyes! The very same plastic shopping trolley! 14's! Holly just took it:shrug: there was no debate really, just a quick text to DH to make sure he was ok with it but there was no arguing with Holly and her shopping trolley. And it has a supplementary basket full of plastic fruit and veg which she just adooooores! ¨

Plus I got her the thing I went to get, a kitchen set. We're going to a junk depo to pick up an old small cupboard I can renovate into a kitchen cupboard for her gompa house in the garden, they cost 99 too much at Ikea so I'm making my own:growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Time to pull the big guns out and take a trip on the magic round about fOr the evening

You have to know that a statement like this is only going to get us all worried about what mix of pills you'll be taking, Sarah. Please take it easy on yourself and don't overdo it. :cry:

Can you do something else to try to extinguish the hurt? I know it's hard to feel sometimes (I used to be a cutter), but it can make the hurt go away faster if you just face it head on, me thinks. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo not too much to catch up on since I haven't had to catch up on my own ten million posts:haha:
> 
> *Clare* are you talking about baby measuring big from a scan or uniquely the ol' tape measure round the tum trick?:shrug: And have you got your GDtest results? I feel like one of those suspicious internet docs who 'refuse to give a diagnosis without further information':rofl:
> 
> *Luna* I have been out shopping today but checking in on Molly but she was sleeping:hugs: I got TOYS for Holly :wohoo: Omg I love toys:dance:
> 
> Ooooooo I LOVE toys, too!! And so does DH. Recipe for disaster, probably! We'll have to take out a second mortgage on our house to afford all the toys that we want, never mind the ones the baby wants :haha:
> 
> ETA: What toys did you get Holly today???Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when we were on holiday in the *Mini Club *they had.......
> 
> 
> wait for it......
> 
> 
> ....a plastic shopping trolley:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Which Holly sprinted to each time we went and plonked Monkey in it and zoomed him around!
> 
> And we were in Toys r Us today and there it was! Glowing before our eyes! The very same plastic shopping trolley! 14's! Holly just took it:shrug: there was no debate really, just a quick text to DH to make sure he was ok with it but there was no arguing with Holly and her shopping trolley. And it has a supplementary basket full of plastic fruit and veg which she just adooooores! ¨
> 
> Plus I got her the thing I went to get, a kitchen set. We're going to a junk depo to pick up an old small cupboard I can renovate into a kitchen cupboard for her gompa house in the garden, they cost 99 too much at Ikea so I'm making my own:growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh, fun!!!!!!! I *loved* my kitchen set as a kid. So many plastic sandwiches I made... YUM! :haha:
I can't wait to see the cute kitchen you make! There are lots of tutorials online for making them, I have a few bookmarked already. I don't care if I'm having a boy, he'll be getting a kitchen set. And he'll like it, I'm sure :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo not too much to catch up on since I haven't had to catch up on my own ten million posts:haha:
> 
> *Clare* are you talking about baby measuring big from a scan or uniquely the ol' tape measure round the tum trick?:shrug: And have you got your GDtest results? I feel like one of those suspicious internet docs who 'refuse to give a diagnosis without further information':rofl:
> 
> *Luna* I have been out shopping today but checking in on Molly but she was sleeping:hugs: I got TOYS for Holly :wohoo: Omg I love toys:dance:
> 
> Ooooooo I LOVE toys, too!! And so does DH. Recipe for disaster, probably! We'll have to take out a second mortgage on our house to afford all the toys that we want, never mind the ones the baby wants :haha:
> 
> ETA: What toys did you get Holly today???Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when we were on holiday in the *Mini Club *they had.......
> 
> 
> wait for it......
> 
> 
> ....a plastic shopping trolley:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Which Holly sprinted to each time we went and plonked Monkey in it and zoomed him around!
> 
> And we were in Toys r Us today and there it was! Glowing before our eyes! The very same plastic shopping trolley! 14&#8364;'s! Holly just took it:shrug: there was no debate really, just a quick text to DH to make sure he was ok with it but there was no arguing with Holly and her shopping trolley. And it has a supplementary basket full of plastic fruit and veg which she just adooooores! ¨
> 
> Plus I got her the thing I went to get, a kitchen set. We're going to a junk depo to pick up an old small cupboard I can renovate into a kitchen cupboard for her gompa house in the garden, they cost 99&#8364; too much at Ikea so I'm making my own:growlmad:Click to expand...

measure uterus from bottom to top,havent heard from hosp so sure gtt were negative x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Time to pull the big guns out and take a trip on the magic round about fOr the evening

Hey Sarachka just pootle along on BnB and drink too much but I wouldn't bother with roundabouts:shrug:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Time to pull the big guns out and take a trip on the magic round about fOr the evening
> 
> You have to know that a statement like this is only going to get us all worried about what mix of pills you'll be taking, Sarah. Please take it easy on yourself and don't overdo it. :cry:
> 
> Can you do something else to try to extinguish the hurt? I know it's hard to feel sometimes (I used to be a cutter), but it can make the hurt go away faster if you just face it head on, me thinks. :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree talking it out helps so talk to us or talk to someone that you are with if you are around someone but please do not do anything that is not healthy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Ze bebe has ze hiccups :haha:

Ze bébé is French?:-k


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Kit, I have 2 weeks until they want to do op so at least have time to spin him by then :) x


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ze bebe has ze hiccups :haha:
> 
> Ze bébe is French?:-kClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Time to pull the big guns out and take a trip on the magic round about fOr the evening
> 
> You have to know that a statement like this is only going to get us all worried about what mix of pills you'll be taking, Sarah. Please take it easy on yourself and don't overdo it. :cry:
> 
> Can you do something else to try to extinguish the hurt? I know it's hard to feel sometimes (I used to be a cutter), but it can make the hurt go away faster if you just face it head on, me thinks. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree talking it out helps so talk to us or talk to someone that you are with if you are around someone but please do not do anything that is not healthy.Click to expand...

Oh god there's no need to worry!! I'm not stupid I know all about dosage etc. Im taking prescription medication for the prescribed reasons. I'm not Heath ledger!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Ze bebe has ze hiccups :haha:
> 
> Ze bébé is French?:-kClick to expand...

Peut-être!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Time to pull the big guns out and take a trip on the magic round about fOr the evening
> 
> You have to know that a statement like this is only going to get us all worried about what mix of pills you'll be taking, Sarah. Please take it easy on yourself and don't overdo it. :cry:
> 
> Can you do something else to try to extinguish the hurt? I know it's hard to feel sometimes (I used to be a cutter), but it can make the hurt go away faster if you just face it head on, me thinks. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree talking it out helps so talk to us or talk to someone that you are with if you are around someone but please do not do anything that is not healthy.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god there's no need to worry!! I'm not stupid I know all about dosage etc. Im taking prescription medication for the prescribed reasons. I'm not Heath ledger!Click to expand...

Glad to hear it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie - I promise some more Cara pics very soon :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly - Cara is great today thanks for asking :kiss: Definitely less screamy screamy and more feedy feedy :thumbup: We are getting at least 1 4 hour stint of sleepy sleepy at night too :wohoo:

I'm logging in as much as I can to check on you m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Woman in supermarket today

_Holly babbling to herself and pushing her new shopping trolley around whilst I shop_

Woman: Can't she talk yet?

Me: (smiling, friendly tone) Well she's still only small, plus I speak to her in English and her father in French so she's a little behind, working it all out! 

Woman: (snotty tone) Isn't she rather too young for you to be trying to teach her 2 languages?

Me: (smile and friendly tone fading very rapidly) Well actually we're not really _teaching _her 2 languages, they're just the languages we use at home- but thankyou for your compliment on my French- since I'm English and it's rather more natural for me to speak in my mother tongue to my daughter. _So if you don't mind I will just leave you now in this isle and get on with my life and leave you to poofuck yourself _(smiles sweetly knowing she speaks no English, and has no more to do with the complete bitchface from hell:growlmad:) 

But honestly!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molls - glad Leo is still hanging on in there and that you told OH. :hugs: sorry you had such a fright - I can't imagine... I'm the same as you with getting overwhelmed in the first half hour of a crisis - I can laugh at myself the day after though :lol:

Kit glad you are getting a decent block - just what you need. Hope it's not too much to say but I hope your nether regions coped with the walk :haha: 

Sezi my sweet friend. I am so sad to see/read/virtually - feel, you upset :hugs: I hope that one day you resolve it properly as I know you will but for now I'm not even gonna debate your tablets but they aren't a permanent solution to these problems my love. So if you need to please talk even if it helps just a teeny bit :kiss:

Hayley - :yipee: can't wait to hear your birth story no matter how short (in fact the short ones give me hope :haha:) hope you and Nate are well as I'm sure you are.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Woman in supermarket today
> 
> _Holly babbling to herself and pushing her new shopping trolley around whilst I shop_
> 
> Woman: Can't she talk yet?
> 
> Me: (smiling, friendly tone) Well she's still only small, plus I speak to her in English and her father in French so she's a little behind, working it all out!
> 
> Woman: (snotty tone) Isn't she rather too young for you to be trying to teach her 2 languages?
> 
> Me: (smile and friendly tone fading very rapidly) Well actually we're not really _teaching _her 2 languages, they're just the languages we use at home- but thankyou for your compliment on my French- since I'm English and it's rather more natural for me to speak in my mother tongue to my daughter. _So if you don't mind I will just leave you now in this isle and get on with my life and leave you to poofuck yourself _(smiles sweetly knowing she speaks no English, and has no more to do with the complete bitchface from hell:growlmad:)
> 
> But honestly!

Wow, talk about bitchy! Where does she get off? My goodness, sometimes I think people just can't keep to themselves. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly - Cara is great today thanks for asking :kiss: Definitely less screamy screamy and more feedy feedy :thumbup: We are getting at least 1 4 hour stint of sleepy sleepy at night too :wohoo:
> 
> I'm logging in as much as I can to check on you m'love :hugs:

I think we are doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

So there is a La Leche League near me with once a month meetings on the first Thursday of the month (tomorrow!). Should I go? If it's the first Thursday of the month and if I go tomorrow I'll get three classes in before baby is born. Or should I wait until next month? I don't want to seem all 'early' or anything... :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, random funny.... in my fitful sleep last night I had a dream that Molly ended up (at the last minute) naming her boy 'Dave' instead of Leo. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Man in the street

Yesterday morning, nipping over to the post office which is just opposite my house

I come out of post office, about to walk the 6 metres home to my house:

man: (indignant) You should get that baby out of the sun!

me: (smiling, friendly tone) Oh don't worry Monsieur we live just there (points to front door just opposite)

man: (grumpy) Even so madame you don't wan't the sun on your baby's head and if I were you I'd cross over to the shady side!

me: Well yes my front door is there so we may have to!





What is it with elderly french people in August?:wacko: Arrrggghhhh!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna - me and my oh are also murder for toys and games. We are both a bit of the chillax type! But I don't find the TV interesting much and I don't often commit to the films I'm asked to watch (always Adams choice). So Lego, jigsaws, drawing pens & pencils and whatnot, board games, cards, the DS and iPhones are all things we're in to. Way we see it - our friends spend at least £100 a month on nights out... We can use what we save on going out on other 'fun' things right? 

You stayed away from Goodwill? :haha:


----------



## poas

Evening ladies, just seen the Molly-mayhem, hope all is going ok and you're not too tired and achey?
Clare, the hospital laughed at me when I said about the tape measure way-they said it can be so far out,the consultant actually said she had just seen a new mum who was told she was measuring clinically small,so bought small baby clothes nappies etc,only to give birth to a 9lber!
As I was saying,saw consultant today all is good, her head is nicely down and I don't have to return until 38wks so all is looking good for my natural birth :)
Kit, did you get my parcel yet?


----------



## firstbaby25

B it is hard I suppose some people are a bit know it all and are probably trying in all the wrong ways to help. Saying that I'm a know it all and I know (as part of my know it all ness :smug: that Holly is YOUR child and really it's up to you how you raise her, bearing that in mind I'd be wasting my breath to say 'I'd do...' 'Holly should...' although we do generally talk about stuff on here about what we're gonna do with our kids etc... But that's a totally different context. :-k


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna - me and my oh are also murder for toys and games. We are both a bit of the chillax type! But I don't find the TV interesting much and I don't often commit to the films I'm asked to watch (always Adams choice). So Lego, jigsaws, drawing pens & pencils and whatnot, board games, cards, the DS and iPhones are all things we're in to. Way we see it - our friends spend at least £100 a month on nights out... We can use what we save on going out on other 'fun' things right?
> 
> You stayed away from Goodwill? :haha:

Oh, man Jaynie - we'd be like peas in a pod! My DH and I are the same way! We have loads of fun board games like we like to play and we also use the logic of saving money by not going out when we're buying more games. And when DH and I went to BabiesRUs the other day (which also has a ToysRUS in it) I couldn't get him out of the Lego section :haha: Legos are fantastic, though- fun and educational, I think. DH said, "Is it too early for Legos??" :haha:
Our current favorite right now is Smallworld. We really like the Spiel des Jahres nominated games, they are always really good :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Evening ladies, just seen the Molly-mayhem, hope all is going ok and you're not too tired and achey?
> Clare, the hospital laughed at me when I said about the tape measure way-they said it can be so far out,the consultant actually said she had just seen a new mum who was told she was measuring clinically small,so bought small baby clothes nappies etc,only to give birth to a 9lber!
> As I was saying,saw consultant today all is good, her head is nicely down and I don't have to return until 38wks so all is looking good for my natural birth :)
> Kit, did you get my parcel yet?

Yay, Lissy! Great news :hugs:
How are you feeling?


----------



## Sarachka

AI hate my fuxking life.


----------



## firstbaby25

Babyhopes :hugs: if I wereyou I'd probably also stress but do try not to. Your bebe is fine, if anything's reliable I would say your scans are and no one raised the alarm then did they? Try to relax and if you think your diet would help then do it - but because I know you are responsible and already love this bebe more than anything - I don't think your diet is a factor!! 

:hi: Lissy :hugs: hope you're still enjoying the summer hols!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> So there is a La Leche League near me with once a month meetings on the first Thursday of the month (tomorrow!). Should I go? If it's the first Thursday of the month and if I go tomorrow I'll get three classes in before baby is born. Or should I wait until next month? I don't want to seem all 'early' or anything... :blush:

I don't know what the USA Leche League is like but we were warned against them here:haha: Apparently they are a little unforgiving if you encounter problems or breastfeed for less than 3 years, but that may just be the hardcore French branch!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Man in the street
> 
> Yesterday morning, nipping over to the post office which is just opposite my house
> 
> I come out of post office, about to walk the 6 metres home to my house:
> 
> man: (indignant) You should get that baby out of the sun!
> 
> me: (smiling, friendly tone) Oh don't worry Monsieur we live just there (points to front door just opposite)
> 
> man: (grumpy) Even so madame you don't wan't the sun on your baby's head and if I were you I'd cross over to the shady side!
> 
> me: Well yes my front door is there so we may have to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with elderly french people in August?:wacko: Arrrggghhhh!!!

Perhaps they are afraid they'll fall? Get it? _Fall..._ :blush::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah... I wish I could make it better for you. :hugs:


----------



## poas

Hey! I am good, fed up of the heat and not loving the fact that our shower is broken :( but loving the time with Harri-I realised how much I miss him when he's at school, I'm so glad we get this block of time together before Esme arrives :)
Sorry you are down again Sarah-I think you will be mad BUT...I have bipolar so understand these moods and the ups and downs and if there is one thing I have learned it is this-look after yourself, and the problems tend to look after themselves-anyone that drains you and sends you on a downer so frequently is not healthy,I LOVED my ex so much,it took me yrs to get over him, BUT my mental health came on in leaps and bounds and now I am able to see that had I stayed with him-I'd be dead now. Either on purpose, or through a cocktail, which I (like you) used to indulge in.
Being in a relationship should make you twice as strong/half as weak,not the other way around.
Jaynie,Luna and anyone else who's on how are you?x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> AI hate my fuxking life.

Jeez then change it girl! You have everything on your side to throw caution to the wind and get it sorted out! The shit has been hitting the fan practically since I met you my darling:kiss:There's so much conflict in you my lovely wild yet homely Sarachka, one day you're gonna have to resolve your own and your OH's conflicts:shrug:

But for tonight suffice to say I nuv you:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Man in the street
> 
> Yesterday morning, nipping over to the post office which is just opposite my house
> 
> I come out of post office, about to walk the 6 metres home to my house:
> 
> man: (indignant) You should get that baby out of the sun!
> 
> me: (smiling, friendly tone) Oh don't worry Monsieur we live just there (points to front door just opposite)
> 
> man: (grumpy) Even so madame you don't wan't the sun on your baby's head and if I were you I'd cross over to the shady side!
> 
> me: Well yes my front door is there so we may have to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with elderly french people in August?:wacko: Arrrggghhhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are afraid they'll fall? Get it? _Fall..._ :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Ho ho ho Molly:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

No stop all
Having a go
At m. O
Love OH and would
Rather die than leave him. Srsly that's the only way I could leave him. POWs thank u for ur story bc I think u understand what it's like. I'm not someone who can male a
Massive decision based on the fact that it's the beer choice. The main reason I'm in a massive
Mood tonight is my
MOTHER and I jas such a masice fight with her and then I came home and think I may have caught OH in a lie. He asked
For
Money to go
And awe his son but when o got
Home the tshirt he was wearing when he met me and got the
Money
Was a t home so he's obv been nome and cjancged, he wouldn't have done that BEFORE going as home isn't near the station. I sispext he was hanging out ith friends, got wet inthe rain and popped home to
Change and went out again locally


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Man in the street
> 
> Yesterday morning, nipping over to the post office which is just opposite my house
> 
> I come out of post office, about to walk the 6 metres home to my house:
> 
> man: (indignant) You should get that baby out of the sun!
> 
> me: (smiling, friendly tone) Oh don't worry Monsieur we live just there (points to front door just opposite)
> 
> man: (grumpy) Even so madame you don't wan't the sun on your baby's head and if I were you I'd cross over to the shady side!
> 
> me: Well yes my front door is there so we may have to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with elderly french people in August?:wacko: Arrrggghhhh!!!
> 
> Perhaps they are afraid they'll fall? Get it? _Fall..._ :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Actually Molz they're just employed by the French Government to piss me off:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Taking about people thinking they need to tell you everything 

My mil constantly tells me that once baby arrives I will need to make sure my Meds are locked away .... I keep forgetting they come out walking and talking ..... Lol


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Man in the street
> 
> Yesterday morning, nipping over to the post office which is just opposite my house
> 
> I come out of post office, about to walk the 6 metres home to my house:
> 
> man: (indignant) You should get that baby out of the sun!
> 
> me: (smiling, friendly tone) Oh don't worry Monsieur we live just there (points to front door just opposite)
> 
> man: (grumpy) Even so madame you don't wan't the sun on your baby's head and if I were you I'd cross over to the shady side!
> 
> me: Well yes my front door is there so we may have to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with elderly french people in August?:wacko: Arrrggghhhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are afraid they'll fall? Get it? _Fall..._ :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ho ho ho Molly:haha:Click to expand...

Awful I know. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So there is a La Leche League near me with once a month meetings on the first Thursday of the month (tomorrow!). Should I go? If it's the first Thursday of the month and if I go tomorrow I'll get three classes in before baby is born. Or should I wait until next month? I don't want to seem all 'early' or anything... :blush:
> 
> I don't know what the USA Leche League is like but we were warned against them here:haha: Apparently they are a little unforgiving if you encounter problems or breastfeed for less than 3 years, but that may just be the hardcore French branch!!Click to expand...

I've heard both the good and the bad about them here, too. My MW suggested I go to a class or two, but she's wanting me to go to a prenatal yoga class and a mom's chit-chat social thing - I think she thinks I'm bored or something at home! :haha:



Crunchie said:


> Taking about people thinking they need to tell you everything
> 
> My mil constantly tells me that once baby arrives I will need to make sure my Meds are locked away .... I keep forgetting they come out walking and talking ..... Lol

LOL! Crunchie that made me laugh out loud. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Night night girls
I started watching Vampire Diaries and time ran away with me
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B it is hard I suppose some people are a bit know it all and are probably trying in all the wrong ways to help. Saying that I'm a know it all and I know (as part of my know it all ness :smug: that Holly is YOUR child and really it's up to you how you raise her, bearing that in mind I'd be wasting my breath to say 'I'd do...' 'Holly should...' although we do generally talk about stuff on here about what we're gonna do with our kids etc... But that's a totally different context. :-k

Yeah point taken but I have no sympathy for the cow. She was not trying to help. She was being an interfering bitch because she gets off on that kind of thing! Do you approach for example an Italian mother in public and criticise the fact that she is talking Italian to her baby? I think not. She was weird. Gotta be a complete weirdo to even bother going there. I am pityless. And entirely confident that Holly will be nothing other than an articulate bilingual child:smug:

But I nuv you for your human spiritedness, I am just Savage Tiger Mum protecting her young when it comes to such things:grr:


----------



## Crunchie

Luna - I also get ..... Your log burner will be so dangerous when baby arrives ..... The wires behind the tv are not safe ...... Omg you have no kitchen door 

Someone arrest me ! Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Night night girls
> I started watching Vampire Diaries and time ran away with me
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Night trin a lin and soon to be olive :hugs::kiss::flower: xxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi just a few for now as i have been held up with visitors again:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Luna - I also get ..... Your log burner will be so dangerous when baby arrives ..... The wires behind the tv are not safe ...... Omg you have no kitchen door
> 
> Someone arrest me ! Xxx

I don't want to speak too soon so touch wood but Holly has never shown even a remote interest in plug sockets:shrug: We got the colourful protectors and all but not even a glance in their direction:nope: Fingers up the dog's bum and in the cat's eyes, noooo problem:thumbup: But electric sockets just were never her thang:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Luna - I also get ..... Your log burner will be so dangerous when baby arrives ..... The wires behind the tv are not safe ...... Omg you have no kitchen door
> 
> Someone arrest me ! Xxx

Not to mention the ham... :tease:

Where is our 33 week bump pic?


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi just a few for now as i have been held up with visitors again:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244638

OMG he is just adorable! I think I need a boy baby:baby:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Luna - I also get ..... Your log burner will be so dangerous when baby arrives ..... The wires behind the tv are not safe ...... Omg you have no kitchen door
> 
> Someone arrest me ! Xxx

I know, it's amazing the human race has survived this long, huh?!?! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening ladies, just seen the Molly-mayhem, hope all is going ok and you're not too tired and achey?
> Clare, the hospital laughed at me when I said about the tape measure way-they said it can be so far out,the consultant actually said she had just seen a new mum who was told she was measuring clinically small,so bought small baby clothes nappies etc,only to give birth to a 9lber!
> As I was saying,saw consultant today all is good, her head is nicely down and I don't have to return until 38wks so all is looking good for my natural birth :)
> Kit, did you get my parcel yet?

Hiya Lissy :hi:

Yay for au natural! :thumbup: Really pleased for you!

No, I'm afraid not..no parcel as yet :shrug: I hope it's not another "went to the wrong address" type :nope: You're very kind :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww! Nate is adorable, Hayley!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley I totally love the lottle rock
Star!!!! Xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night lovely turts, sleep well all:kiss: off to get my fertility sleep:haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh no B I'm not saying I wouldn't be annoyed, ash gets it with Erin cause at night at bedtime she likes a bottle and she's 2 and a half but ash knows it keeps her asleep as she hears her using it to comfort in the night... I think each to their own but can't think as an objective person that people are actually that nasty :shrug:

Hayley :cloud9: he's a beaut! I can't believe how quick it went and you were so ready. So like proves all the intuition stuff :yipee: it's great! 

Sezi it is your life but I think you're stuck in the short time with your problems.... But I honestly know how you feel and that t'is hard. It's harder cause you don't seem to get make up chats or deep chats with him... It's hard to gauge it. 

Luna I bought my OH a tonne of Lego for Christmas one year it was awesome but for the younger kids we have duplo, do you? Just big pastel-y Lego!


----------



## new mummy2010

wish i could stay but im exhausted will try pop on tomorrow but we are attempting an afternoon out for OH's b'day

will try and browse on my phone in beddy


----------



## mummyApril

i feel like i need to do something, either go for a walk or have a cool shower i feel a little lost at the moment :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Special kiss for you Kit xxx i miss you xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Gorgeous little man Hayley! :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going to this wedding in a dress/outfit that I've never tried on :shock: 


Night night B sleep well... :kiss: I might not be on for a few days with the trip to Belfast. 

Lissy glad it's all ok. I'm glad you sorted your head out with your ex. It is really invigorating when someone has began to drag you down and you see the benefit of life without them pretty quickly...


----------



## kit_cat

Hayls...he's DEE-LISH-US :cloud9: So incredibly cute...give Nate a squeeze from his aunty Kit :hugs:

Thanks for posting, I know your day will be so busy at the mo' :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:kiss:


HollyMonkey said:


> Special kiss for you Kit xxx i miss you xxxxx

Backatcha m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh no B I'm not saying I wouldn't be annoyed, ash gets it with Erin cause at night at bedtime she likes a bottle and she's 2 and a half but ash knows it keeps her asleep as she hears her using it to comfort in the night... I think each to their own but can't think as an objective person that people are actually that nasty :shrug:
> 
> Hayley :cloud9: he's a beaut! I can't believe how quick it went and you were so ready. So like proves all the intuition stuff :yipee: it's great!
> 
> Sezi it is your life but I think you're stuck in the short time with your problems.... But I honestly know how you feel and that t'is hard. It's harder cause you don't seem to get make up chats or deep chats with him... It's hard to gauge it.
> 
> Luna I bought my OH a tonne of Lego for Christmas one year it was awesome but for the younger kids we have duplo, do you? Just big pastel-y Lego!


Again point taken but I can choose whether to give my baby a bottle at night or not but I can't choose my native tongue. Me English! (Beats chest like ferocious native English gorilla) Just because I do a convincing display of French doesn't mean I will deprive my daughter of Shakespeare's Language! 

Rant really over or the supermarket bitch will infiltrate my dreams and that is sooo not good:nope: 

hugs all:hugs: sleep tight xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, I need to go to bed now....good night everyone :hugs:

Molly, I shall be checking in as soon as possible to see how you are. Please take it easy :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh meant to say to Clare..

Panic ye not about the measurements doll...it's scans that matter as they give the specifics. Also, if you were to have another scan, I'm not sure if it's that easy to see the sex of baby without it being pointed out...if it is, then as someone else already said, just look away if you really still want to be team yellow. In any case, don't worry so much, all will be just fab with your little bundle :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm going to this wedding in a dress/outfit that I've never tried on :shock:
> 
> 
> Night night B sleep well... :kiss: I might not be on for a few days with the trip to Belfast.
> 
> Lissy glad it's all ok. I'm glad you sorted your head out with your ex. It is really invigorating when someone has began to drag you down and you see the benefit of life without them pretty quickly...

You'll soon be too pissed to notice or care, it being an Irish wedding!! Have fun! I am 1/4 Irish!!! My Grandad was Irish, but from Dublin- so say hello to Ireland from me!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok, I need to go to bed now....good night everyone :hugs:
> 
> Molly, I shall be checking in as soon as possible to see how you are. Please take it easy :kiss:

I am... much to the girls' despair. :haha: I am trying to arrange a trip out to my friend's property tomorrow so that I may sit and do nothing, I mean, _rest_ while they play about outside and frolic with their doggies.


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Trin, B, and Kit. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

hayley he is so scrummmyyyyyyy !!!! yum yum


----------



## Crunchie

will take a bump shot tomorrow I am such a sweaty mess at the mo.......

do you think I should tell the MIL about the ham I have been hoarding 

miss you kitty kat


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> will take a bump shot tomorrow I am such a sweaty mess at the mo.......
> 
> do you think I should tell the MIL about the ham I have been hoarding
> 
> miss you kitty kat

:haha: Most definitely not. You need to keep that bit a secret unto yourself. :devil:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, I just realized I never posted a pic of the mobile! :dohh: Here you are my sweet.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0346.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poas

Oh poo sticks kit! I hope it does turn up, I posted some ebay stuff at the same time and 2/3 have arrived so fingers crossed it's just taking a while!


----------



## mummyApril

Is it normal to get a lot of heart palpitations along with difficulty breathing I get it a lot and when I get them my face feels like its goin to explode and my eyes pop out :/ just worried as its so hard to breathe when I get them!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh so quiet :/ hope all is well everyone he's gone to his mums for a few days. Will see what happens next.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't like the sound of that april I'd call your doctor/midwife just to be sure :/ it can't be normal


----------



## addie25

WOW just got my pill and shot schedule for IVF and its much crazier this time around. Its pills once a day then twice a day then 3 times a day and then shots here n there n must take this shot this day at exactly this time!!!!!!! Im a bit stressed :nope:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> hi just a few for now as i have been held up with visitors again:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244638


omg his is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> WOW just got my pill and shot schedule for IVF and its much crazier this time around. Its pills once a day then twice a day then 3 times a day and then shots here n there n must take this shot this day at exactly this time!!!!!!! Im a bit stressed :nope:

Don't stress - you've at least got the hang of the shots and stuff, it's just a little more involved this time so that you have sticky beans! :thumbup:
You can do it, Addie! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> WOW just got my pill and shot schedule for IVF and its much crazier this time around. Its pills once a day then twice a day then 3 times a day and then shots here n there n must take this shot this day at exactly this time!!!!!!! Im a bit stressed :nope:
> 
> Don't stress - you've at least got the hang of the shots and stuff, it's just a little more involved this time so that you have sticky beans! :thumbup:
> You can do it, Addie! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: THANKS Its just so many specific times a day I have to take medicine and if I do not do it at the correct times each day I can mess up the entire thing. I just want this to be over!!


----------



## addie25

I will get used to it I just really want to be done with this I just want to stop having my phone calendar ring to tell me what to do all day!!


----------



## addie25

Ok I decided to take it one day at a time so it seems like less! And this week at the beach has come at the best time be4 this all starts!!
Hi Ging I see you you are up late what is it 2am?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Is it normal to get a lot of heart palpitations along with difficulty breathing I get it a lot and when I get them my face feels like its goin to explode and my eyes pop out :/ just worried as its so hard to breathe when I get them!

I've had that happen when my bp is raised. :/ still call if your worried.


----------



## Mollykins

I just lost MORE of my plug... how much more is there????


----------



## mummyApril

I had my bp done yesterday and it was fine, its always been fine :/ weird one think I may ring up midwife today if get it worse just feel like my heart might stop under pressure :/ x


----------



## mummyApril

Are you still contracting Molly?


----------



## mummyApril

I LOVE listening to the rain, its been so hot here last few days especially yesterday at 11pm my house was like a sauna! So its nice to have a cool day :) I'm goin to use my drier today! I never do that I hope it doesn't break lol x


----------



## Sarachka

Hmmmm seems OH was actually telling the truth. When he came home he was wearing a tshirt very similar to the one I thought he was wearing. Whoops! My main anger was aimed at my mother though and still is


----------



## babyhopes2010

Holy Sh%t iv just got on scales,iv put on 23lb! ok time to lose some weight :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks:flower:

No Leo?:baby:

Going to try to get lots done today so not too much BnB time for monkeypants. 

*Jaynie* when do you leave for the wedding?:wedding: I was a right ranty one last night about that woman, sorry you bore the brunt of it with your charitable defense of her :haha: 

*Sarachka* I don't know what actually went on between you and your mother and oh, your post was in code last night:wacko: You ok? 

*April* sounds a bit odd:shrug: I think Kit had similar things at one point if my memory serves me correctly? 

Have lovely days all xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Im still very angry with my mother but my anger towards OH was totally unjustified. I thought he's collected money from me to visit his son, but actually lied about it bc I came home and found the tshirt I thought he was wearing when he met me at lunch. His phone was dead so couldn't contact him. So I was already blowing red with rage at my mother and thoubt OH had been a poofuck and took some sleeping pills bc I was just in a absolutely terrible mood. Looking back it's so good his phone was dead else I'd have really had a a real go at him over nothing.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtletonians :hi:

Work is dead quiet today and we are playing Adele and generally having fun...mini work party :happydance:

Hope you're all having a fab-u-lous Thursday...I may go read in the sun in the cafe... still haven't done my accounts :blush:...but it's just so sunny and yummy

Quick catch-up first :coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> will take a bump shot tomorrow I am such a sweaty mess at the mo.......
> 
> do you think I should tell the MIL about the ham I have been hoarding
> 
> miss you kitty kat

For a second there I thought you were going to say 'tell your Mil you're pregnant' :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Is it normal to get a lot of heart palpitations along with difficulty breathing I get it a lot and when I get them my face feels like its goin to explode and my eyes pop out :/ just worried as its so hard to breathe when I get them!

He's probably pressing on your large blood vessels and that's what's causing it. Try shifting position and deep breaths


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee:IT'S OLIVE DAY!!!:yipee:
https://www.guidedways.com/images/articles/olive.jpghttps://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=17223809https://www.fruitycuties.com/images/humour/119-cartoon-olive-joke.gifhttps://images0.cpcache.com/product/230288650v3_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Yay Trin for Olvie day :) its going so quickly!!! 
As for trying to move James he won't budge from the same position, lol and definitely cannot do deep breathes tried that and felt as if couldn't breathe, I'll just have to put up with it then :shrug:

Sara I'm glad OH didn't lie to you but I'm sorry your mum is the poofuck, I'm always bein upset by my mum through mainly selfishness, I should be used to it by now, but its hard, I hope you get it solved xx


----------



## mummyApril

Have a good day B :) x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh I'm so lazy :blush: I just woke up. Morning everyone hope all is well xx

Yay trin for olive day! Xx

:haha: molly quite a lot of plug? My stepmum lost hers all in one go and there was loads x 

Have a great time at the wedding jaynie

I must get dressed and get more tidying and sorting done :wacko: the joys of being alone.


----------



## mummyApril

well heres my list of to dos today, kitchen, washing (and im goin to use the drier :) ) finish off the girls room, finish sorting the clothes for Sarah, tidy living room, bedroom, and bathroom, hoovering hallway and washing the walls and then i think il sit! Angel is back today and Faye tomorrow so would like to have as little housework to do when they are back so i can be with them, it may be my last week with just them!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well heres my list of to dos today, kitchen, washing (and im goin to use the drier :) ) finish off the girls room, finish sorting the clothes for Sarah, tidy living room, bedroom, and bathroom, hoovering hallway and washing the walls and then i think il sit! Angel is back today and Faye tomorrow so would like to have as little housework to do when they are back so i can be with them, it may be my last week with just them!

My goodness...you are a busy bee as usual. You sure do wash a lot of walls! :haha: Hope you're all good m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: for your li'l olive Trin :cloud9:

Did you manage to get your animals assessed by a nice but inexpensive vet Trin? You may have updated about this but I've missed it :blush:

Hope you're ok :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Holy Sh%t iv just got on scales,iv put on 23lb! ok time to lose some weight :wacko:

Do not worry about weight gain my lovely. You'll be amazed how much just tumbles off you once you give birth....I don't have much to lose to be at my pre pregnancy weight really..it's more toning up of my tum that is required.

Your body holds TONS of fluid while pregnant and my goodness do you pee loads after the birth :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I will get used to it I just really want to be done with this I just want to stop having my phone calendar ring to tell me what to do all day!!

I can totally understand that addie - just keep your eyes on the prize :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I just lost MORE of my plug... how much more is there????

:shrug: I didn't lose mine...or it happened during labour I suppose so I'm really not sure how that goes Molly.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning folks:flower:
> 
> No Leo?:baby:
> 
> Going to try to get lots done today so not too much BnB time for monkeypants.
> 
> *Jaynie* when do you leave for the wedding?:wedding: I was a right ranty one last night about that woman, sorry you bore the brunt of it with your charitable defense of her :haha:
> 
> *Sarachka* I don't know what actually went on between you and your mother and oh, your post was in code last night:wacko: You ok?
> 
> *April* sounds a bit odd:shrug: I think Kit had similar things at one point if my memory serves me correctly?
> 
> Have lovely days all xxxx

Hope your lots of stuff is interesting and fun :thumbup: Today I shall be feeding/winding/changing nappies/cuddling/baby talking and perhaps going for a walk in the rain :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Eventually as promised, here is a quick pic of the beautiful gifts for Cara from lovely Luna...:cloud9:

Thanks so much again :hugs:



Thanks also for your very sweet letter - I was very touched by your kind words :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Ginge....I'm so sorry you and OH are on a sticky wicket at the moment. If it's meant to be, you'll sort it out and only you know whether you are better off together or if you should cut your losses. I hope you're doing ok lovely :hugs:


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> :yipee:it's olive day!!!:yipee:
> https://www.guidedways.com/images/articles/olive.jpghttps://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=17223809https://www.fruitycuties.com/images/humour/119-cartoon-olive-joke.gifhttps://images0.cpcache.com/product/230288650v3_480x480_front_color-white.jpg

yay for olive trin!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> hollymonkey said:
> 
> 
> morning folks:flower:
> 
> No leo?:baby:
> 
> Going to try to get lots done today so not too much bnb time for monkeypants.
> 
> *jaynie* when do you leave for the wedding?:wedding: I was a right ranty one last night about that woman, sorry you bore the brunt of it with your charitable defense of her :haha:
> 
> *sarachka* i don't know what actually went on between you and your mother and oh, your post was in code last night:wacko: You ok?
> 
> *april* sounds a bit odd:shrug: I think kit had similar things at one point if my memory serves me correctly?
> 
> Have lovely days all xxxx
> 
> hope your lots of stuff is interesting and fun :thumbup: Today i shall be feeding/winding/changing nappies/cuddling/baby talking and perhaps going for a walk in the rain :thumbup:Click to expand...

sounds like a lovely day!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> well heres my list of to dos today, kitchen, washing (and im goin to use the drier :) ) finish off the girls room, finish sorting the clothes for Sarah, tidy living room, bedroom, and bathroom, hoovering hallway and washing the walls and then i think il sit! Angel is back today and Faye tomorrow so would like to have as little housework to do when they are back so i can be with them, it may be my last week with just them!

You have put me in the mood to clean now :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Not much going on today just errands.Tonight I may ask a friend to come over bc DH is going to practice music. He has been doing that a lot this week because he is playing a show tomorrow. I do not mind I have him all to myself next week at the beach. We are bringing Nikki cat to the beach with us since we are going for a week. I do hope she is not sad to be away from our house. She is so in love with our house. I always get nervous bringing her bc she is so small and that house is so big and has so many sliding doors I do not want her to sneak out. The ocean is rt there so I worry when I bring her that is why we generally never do unless we are going for a long stretch of time. Ok off to take my shower and get things done.


----------



## cassie04

*Hiiiii ladies!

soooo..... i have had an awful past few days with vomiting alll day.......then luckily yesterday i had nausea but no actual vomiting so we decided to go visit Daves parents. (Who now know i am preggo) which was lovely as i havent been able to leave the house! They bought me some lovely maternity clothes including a top saying "beauty and the bump" and some pajamas saying "mum in training". i love it! They also bought Dave something as he was sulking I get everything now!

Anyway came home, went to bed with a tummy ache but was so releived to have not thrown up for the first time in days,...when i was greeted with horrible sweaty diahrea cramps all night long! i was forwards and backwards to the loo (SORRy tmi) so i am a very tired annoyed turtle who would just love some peace! i did not expect the pregnancy to be quite as brutal!?!? maybe i am just niave!

Anyway!....Kit how is baby Cara? I hope she is fantastic which im sure she is the little beaut! How old is she now?

How are you addie? Isnt your appointment with the doc coming up soon?!?!?

Trin how are you doing my lovely? I see you have been bugged down with the voms! apart from tht hope u and little bean are all well!

B- Are you back from ur hols! i had a look at the picturees whilst i was catching up! your daughter is such a cutie! and the holiday looks amazing very jealous!

Sending love to all anf hope your all grand!*


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :wohoo: for your li'l olive Trin :cloud9:
> 
> Did you manage to get your animals assessed by a nice but inexpensive vet Trin? You may have updated about this but I've missed it :blush:
> 
> Hope you're ok :kiss:

Thanks :hugs:

Vet is coming tomorrow. NO idea what she will charge but has to be done. Means I have to take ANOTHER day off work :nope:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Hiiiii ladies!
> 
> soooo..... i have had an awful past few days with vomiting alll day.......then luckily yesterday i had nausea but no actual vomiting so we decided to go visit Daves parents. (Who now know i am preggo) which was lovely as i havent been able to leave the house! They bought me some lovely maternity clothes including a top saying "beauty and the bump" and some pajamas saying "mum in training". i love it! They also bought Dave something as he was sulking I get everything now!
> 
> Anyway came home, went to bed with a tummy ache but was so releived to have not thrown up for the first time in days,...when i was greeted with horrible sweaty diahrea cramps all night long! i was forwards and backwards to the loo (SORRy tmi) so i am a very tired annoyed turtle who would just love some peace! i did not expect the pregnancy to be quite as brutal!?!? maybe i am just niave!
> 
> Anyway!....Kit how is baby Cara? I hope she is fantastic which im sure she is the little beaut! How old is she now?
> 
> How are you addie? Isnt your appointment with the doc coming up soon?!?!?
> 
> Trin how are you doing my lovely? I see you have been bugged down with the voms! apart from tht hope u and little bean are all well!
> 
> B- Are you back from ur hols! i had a look at the picturees whilst i was catching up! your daughter is such a cutie! and the holiday looks amazing very jealous!
> 
> Sending love to all anf hope your all grand!*

Im sorry you had such a crummy night in the bathroom!!! Those outfits sound sooooo cute post pictures if you can!!!!! My doctors apt in in a couple weeks and the embryo transfer is Sep 15th. I am very excited. I so hope it sticks. I can not imagine doing IVF another month it is just so much work. Grateful I can do it but its a lot of work.


----------



## addie25

OH my pregnancy test advertisements keep coming on tv. They are trying to tempt this POASA!!! Really tho I need help next month to not buy any till my preg test at doctors. I really want to wait but with my addiction I may not be able 2. I may be able to wait till the end and only use one box instead of 12 :blush: that would be ok but I really just do not want to take any bc ill b scared if I see faint lines again.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Hiiiii ladies!
> 
> soooo..... i have had an awful past few days with vomiting alll day.......then luckily yesterday i had nausea but no actual vomiting so we decided to go visit Daves parents. (Who now know i am preggo) which was lovely as i havent been able to leave the house! They bought me some lovely maternity clothes including a top saying "beauty and the bump" and some pajamas saying "mum in training". i love it! They also bought Dave something as he was sulking I get everything now!
> 
> Anyway came home, went to bed with a tummy ache but was so releived to have not thrown up for the first time in days,...when i was greeted with horrible sweaty diahrea cramps all night long! i was forwards and backwards to the loo (SORRy tmi) so i am a very tired annoyed turtle who would just love some peace! i did not expect the pregnancy to be quite as brutal!?!? maybe i am just niave!
> 
> Anyway!....Kit how is baby Cara? I hope she is fantastic which im sure she is the little beaut! How old is she now?
> 
> How are you addie? Isnt your appointment with the doc coming up soon?!?!?
> 
> Trin how are you doing my lovely? I see you have been bugged down with the voms! apart from tht hope u and little bean are all well!
> 
> B- Are you back from ur hols! i had a look at the picturees whilst i was catching up! your daughter is such a cutie! and the holiday looks amazing very jealous!
> 
> Sending love to all anf hope your all grand!*
> 
> Im sorry you had such a crummy night in the bathroom!!! Those outfits sound sooooo cute post pictures if you can!!!!! My doctors apt in in a couple weeks and the embryo transfer is Sep 15th. I am very excited. I so hope it sticks. I can not imagine doing IVF another month it is just so much work. Grateful I can do it but its a lot of work.Click to expand...

Addie i honestly dont know how you do it you must have incredible strength! and your an inspiration and i guarantee everyone is f'xed for you!:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> *Hiiiii ladies!
> 
> soooo..... i have had an awful past few days with vomiting alll day.......then luckily yesterday i had nausea but no actual vomiting so we decided to go visit Daves parents. (Who now know i am preggo) which was lovely as i havent been able to leave the house! They bought me some lovely maternity clothes including a top saying "beauty and the bump" and some pajamas saying "mum in training". i love it! They also bought Dave something as he was sulking I get everything now!
> 
> Anyway came home, went to bed with a tummy ache but was so releived to have not thrown up for the first time in days,...when i was greeted with horrible sweaty diahrea cramps all night long! i was forwards and backwards to the loo (SORRy tmi) so i am a very tired annoyed turtle who would just love some peace! i did not expect the pregnancy to be quite as brutal!?!? maybe i am just niave!
> 
> Anyway!....Kit how is baby Cara? I hope she is fantastic which im sure she is the little beaut! How old is she now?
> 
> How are you addie? Isnt your appointment with the doc coming up soon?!?!?
> 
> Trin how are you doing my lovely? I see you have been bugged down with the voms! apart from tht hope u and little bean are all well!
> 
> B- Are you back from ur hols! i had a look at the picturees whilst i was catching up! your daughter is such a cutie! and the holiday looks amazing very jealous!
> 
> Sending love to all anf hope your all grand!*

Yep, no breakfast for me, lunch stays in but with my nausea and the occasional gagging, and then dinner comes out. Sometimes I can eat some yoghurt at around 11pm but not always. Bloody starving! I've also had the runs. My theory is that it's disordered digestion from all the vomming


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Hiiiii ladies!
> 
> soooo..... i have had an awful past few days with vomiting alll day.......then luckily yesterday i had nausea but no actual vomiting so we decided to go visit Daves parents. (Who now know i am preggo) which was lovely as i havent been able to leave the house! They bought me some lovely maternity clothes including a top saying "beauty and the bump" and some pajamas saying "mum in training". i love it! They also bought Dave something as he was sulking I get everything now!
> 
> Anyway came home, went to bed with a tummy ache but was so releived to have not thrown up for the first time in days,...when i was greeted with horrible sweaty diahrea cramps all night long! i was forwards and backwards to the loo (SORRy tmi) so i am a very tired annoyed turtle who would just love some peace! i did not expect the pregnancy to be quite as brutal!?!? maybe i am just niave!
> 
> Anyway!....Kit how is baby Cara? I hope she is fantastic which im sure she is the little beaut! How old is she now?
> 
> How are you addie? Isnt your appointment with the doc coming up soon?!?!?
> 
> Trin how are you doing my lovely? I see you have been bugged down with the voms! apart from tht hope u and little bean are all well!
> 
> B- Are you back from ur hols! i had a look at the picturees whilst i was catching up! your daughter is such a cutie! and the holiday looks amazing very jealous!
> 
> Sending love to all anf hope your all grand!*
> 
> Yep, no breakfast for me, lunch stays in but with my nausea and the occasional gagging, and then dinner comes out. Sometimes I can eat some yoghurt at around 11pm but not always. Bloody starving! I've also had the runs. My theory is that it's disordered digestion from all the vommingClick to expand...

Make sure you drink a lot if you are going to the bathroom a lot and throwing up.:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

morning all! :wave:

happy olive day trin!!

Today is my anniversary girlies! :wedding: sucks to be at work, but hopefully the day will go by soon. we don't have any plans today as he has to work too. but we will probably have a nice dinner this weekend and a formal celebration at the end of the month when we go out of town :cloud9:

Happy thursday to each of you!!! :kiss:


----------



## cassie04

*Its horrid isnt is Trin? did you have morning sickness with the rest of your kiddywinks?! I tend to get worse come afternoon! I am forever brushing my teeth incase i have vom breath!

Thanks addie i am drinking loads cos i feel dehydrated anyway! Addie i will come and hold you down next month to stop you from POAS!*


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Its horrid isnt is Trin? did you have morning sickness with the rest of your kiddywinks?! I tend to get worse come afternoon! I am forever brushing my teeth incase i have vom breath!
> 
> Thanks addie i am drinking loads cos i feel dehydrated anyway! Addie i will come and hold you down next month to stop you from POAS!*

LOL thanks I will need that!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> morning all! :wave:
> 
> happy olive day trin!!
> 
> Today is my anniversary girlies! :wedding: sucks to be at work, but hopefully the day will go by soon. we don't have any plans today as he has to work too. but we will probably have a nice dinner this weekend and a formal celebration at the end of the month when we go out of town :cloud9:
> 
> Happy thursday to each of you!!! :kiss:

Ohh happy anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope the day goes by fast so you can get to celebrating!!!


----------



## mummyApril

poofuck of a day :( antibodies in blood am off to get more bloods done, i feel sick


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> poofuck of a day :( antibodies in blood am off to get more bloods done, i feel sick

Big :hugs: Rest when you get back and no cleaning!!!


----------



## mummyApril

i dont think i will be able to rest, i have to have this house sorted to pristine (sp) as they may have to deliver early!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i dont think i will be able to rest, i have to have this house sorted to pristine (sp) as they may have to deliver early!

Well let your body tell you when it is time to stop and rest. You want to be in tip top shape if baby comes early.:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

I agree with Addie April dont stress yourself out too much! its more important to make sure u and bebe are all right! Hope everything is ok chick:hugs: Can OH not help sort out the house!?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh sorry to hear that april :( hope all is well xxx

Happy anniversary newbie :)


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance:Happy Anniversary Newbie :happydance:

Hope you and DH have a great day together (after work) How many years is this? 

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Hiiiii ladies!
> 
> soooo..... i have had an awful past few days with vomiting alll day.......then luckily yesterday i had nausea but no actual vomiting so we decided to go visit Daves parents. (Who now know i am preggo) which was lovely as i havent been able to leave the house! They bought me some lovely maternity clothes including a top saying "beauty and the bump" and some pajamas saying "mum in training". i love it! They also bought Dave something as he was sulking I get everything now!
> 
> Anyway came home, went to bed with a tummy ache but was so releived to have not thrown up for the first time in days,...when i was greeted with horrible sweaty diahrea cramps all night long! i was forwards and backwards to the loo (SORRy tmi) so i am a very tired annoyed turtle who would just love some peace! i did not expect the pregnancy to be quite as brutal!?!? maybe i am just niave!
> 
> Anyway!....Kit how is baby Cara? I hope she is fantastic which im sure she is the little beaut! How old is she now?
> 
> How are you addie? Isnt your appointment with the doc coming up soon?!?!?
> 
> Trin how are you doing my lovely? I see you have been bugged down with the voms! apart from tht hope u and little bean are all well!
> 
> B- Are you back from ur hols! i had a look at the picturees whilst i was catching up! your daughter is such a cutie! and the holiday looks amazing very jealous!
> 
> Sending love to all anf hope your all grand!*

Hiya Cassie :wave:

I'm so sorry you've got the mega-voms...no fun eh? I'm sure Luna and Trin can commiserate. I was lucky and really just had mainly just nausea which was bad enough. I hope aside from the vomming all is going well.

Cara is fabulous thanks for asking :thumbup: We had a really hard night with her last night where she just couldn't settle so I was up with her most of the night. So tired today but OH let me go back to bed this morning for a couple of hours - I don't know what I'll do next week when I'm on my ownsome :wacko: Not looking forward to that!

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie - I've lost the plot a bit regarding your Irish wedding. Is it this weekend or are you there just now? Did your sis pull out after all?

Also, did you get into the inner sanctum ok? And you ARE missed my lovely..it's just I'm struggling to keep up at the mo' with my little feeding monster being so demanding of my time. 

How is work going? 

Big NUV to you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly my love!! I see you, how are you and little Leo dare I ask?? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Confused Kit, ever more confused. It is as if I am perpetually stuck in this pre labour bit. When is something definite going to happen? :shrug: I absolutely despise this not knowing, this...this limbo and poofuckery bed rest nonsense. :hissy: ....ahem, sorry. :blush: 

How are you this morning? Afternoon?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> :happydance:Happy Anniversary Newbie :happydance:
> 
> Hope you and DH have a great day together (after work) How many years is this?
> 
> :hugs:

this makes 4 years for us, although it seems like just yesterday :cloud9:

how are you getting along with ms cara these days? i'm so happy u still manage to find time to steal away and chat with us. she looked so adorable the other day in her wittle outfit from auntie Shan!!! I live for cara pics and updates :awww: she looks just like you by the way :D


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Confused Kit, ever more confused. It is as if I am perpetually stuck in this pre labour bit. When is something definite going to happen? :shrug: I absolutely despise this not knowing, this...this limbo and poofuckery bed rest nonsense. :hissy: ....ahem, sorry. :blush:
> 
> How are you this morning? Afternoon?

Oh Molly...I hope something definitive happens soon...although when you're ready for it to happen of course. 'Tis exciting although I feel a bit anxious for you - not to make you feel anxious of course :dohh: This will all be done and dusted very soon and little Leo will be snuggled up in your arms :cloud9:

Today, I am fine thank you - tired after a restless night with the little Miss but ok aside from that :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh Molly! Big :hug: for you! I really wish you didn't have to deal with all this. :nope: Rant all you want here dear, i know this has got to be really frustrating for you. I hope something happens really soon, one way or the other. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Happy Anniversary Newbie :happydance:
> 
> Hope you and DH have a great day together (after work) How many years is this?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> this makes 4 years for us, although it seems like just yesterday :cloud9:
> 
> how are you getting along with ms cara these days? i'm so happy u still manage to find time to steal away and chat with us. she looked so adorable the other day in her wittle outfit from auntie Shan!!! I live for cara pics and updates :awww: she looks just like you by the way :DClick to expand...

Awww :awww: 4 years :cloud9: Enjoy my lovely :hugs:

Cara is great thanks doll...and I'm determined to keep up on the thread. there are too many exciting things happening or about to happen not to! I'm way to nosey :winkwink:

I had LOADS of compliments on Cara's outfit from aunty Shan....it was just right considering the hot weather we are having at the moment so it kept my little angel nice and cool :thumbup: Wow - do you really think she's like me? I don't see it myself :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

Newbie, Happy Anniversary my lovely. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

OH is meant to go out of town next week as well.... :nope:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm so warm today :( even though we have had rain! My dogs are snoozing on their bed and I have a save the elephants programme on tv


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok I'm going to try and help those whose bb will not comply :)


First zoom in and click on the paperclip


now click on the browse button and navigate to the file if the page hasn't shown up you may need to switch tabs by scrolling to where the address bar is and clicking the overlapping squares... My photo files are in media card»blackberry»camera and the files are there.
there you go I hope this helps xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Wow ging, you're pretty savvy with your bb already! i've had one for 2 yrs now and am on my 2nd one and couldn't tell you how to go half the stuff you can do. i just recently figured out how to add a profile pic to my bbm profile! :haha:

Kit, i definitely think she looks like you especially in the eye and brow area! How do u think she turned out so gorgeous?! I'm glad the outfit came in handy, it's blazing here too. we broke the high temp record yesterday and today's high is 102(F), about 38.9 (C) :wacko:

Molly, that sucks OH has to leave again. how long will he be gone this time? has anything else happened since you lost your mucus plug?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Wow ging, you're pretty savvy with your bb already! i've had one for 2 yrs now and am on my 2nd one and couldn't tell you how to go half the stuff you can do. i just recently figured out how to add a profile pic to my bbm profile! :haha:
> 
> Kit, i definitely think she looks like you especially in the eye and brow area! How do u think she turned out so gorgeous?! I'm glad the outfit came in handy, it's blazing here too. we broke the high temp record yesterday and today's high is 102(F), about 38.9 (C) :wacko:
> 
> Molly, that sucks OH has to leave again. how long will he be gone this time? has anything else happened since you lost your mucus plug?

I agree, Ginge is a technical genius. :smug: Oh and yes, Cara has her mum's beauty. :flower:
He'll be gone again from Monday to Friday.


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> morning all! :wave:
> 
> happy olive day trin!!
> 
> Today is my anniversary girlies! :wedding: sucks to be at work, but hopefully the day will go by soon. we don't have any plans today as he has to work too. but we will probably have a nice dinner this weekend and a formal celebration at the end of the month when we go out of town :cloud9:
> 
> Happy thursday to each of you!!! :kiss:

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/pics/images/h/happy_anniversary-12739.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> *Its horrid isnt is Trin? did you have morning sickness with the rest of your kiddywinks?! I tend to get worse come afternoon! I am forever brushing my teeth incase i have vom breath!
> 
> Thanks addie i am drinking loads cos i feel dehydrated anyway! Addie i will come and hold you down next month to stop you from POAS!*

I had nausea but no voms with the boys. I have a problem brushing my teeth after morning (I still do, son't worry :haha:) but it causes me to gag. I am going through loads of mouthwash


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Wow ging, you're pretty savvy with your bb already! i've had one for 2 yrs now and am on my 2nd one and couldn't tell you how to go half the stuff you can do. i just recently figured out how to add a profile pic to my bbm profile! :haha:
> 
> Kit, i definitely think she looks like you especially in the eye and brow area! How do u think she turned out so gorgeous?! I'm glad the outfit came in handy, it's blazing here too. we broke the high temp record yesterday and today's high is 102(F), about 38.9 (C) :wacko:
> 
> Molly, that sucks OH has to leave again. how long will he be gone this time? has anything else happened since you lost your mucus plug?
> 
> I agree, Ginge is a technical genius. :smug: Oh and yes, Cara has her mum's beauty. :flower:
> He'll be gone again from Monday to Friday.Click to expand...

Oh no Molly...how very inconvenient and awkward being that you just don't know what's going to happen. Is he going to be far away...or will he be able to get back to you quick smart if needs be?


----------



## TrinityMom

Bedtime conversation:

Tarquin: How's your baby going to climb out your billy (belly)

Me: It will come out my vagina

Tarquin: :shock: out your gina?? I don't think so :nope:

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Where are these pics of Kit and Cara that everyone's talking about? I can't find them:hissy: Mind you I have met Kit and know that Cara looks like her, haven't met billy boy yet though:haha:

Happy Anniversary Newbie! May you have a beautiful love-filled day:hugs::kiss::flower:

Hello *Cassie!*:hi: You're doing well! Only a few more toilet bowls full and you'll be in the clear:thumbup:

I've had a generally pleasant day, lots of housework this morning (amazing how dirty and dusty a house gets when you're on holiday:shrug:) then DH came home early and we had lunch then went to a second hand junk depo for a mooch- didn't find anything interesting- and then went for a cappucino:coffee: And then I had a doctor's appointment about a lump I just found in my armpit:argh: and the doc reassured me there wasn't anything sinister about it- most likely a little cyst formed during breastfeeding, or following hormonal changes if I've had recent miscarriage (which I have!) or a little fatty deposit:shrug: So all in all reassured, and I have a routine mammogram anyway in August so I will remove hyperchondriatic thoughts from my head. He also gave me my certificate of aptitude for the swimming club that I need every September, and BP and heart were fine- I get nervous about BP after my late pregnancy 'hit the ceiling' readings:haha:

And since I have DH all to myself tonight I think I might snuggle up with him for a film, maybe an old comic French classic like Le Bronzés font du ski?:-k

oooh yess:happydance: 

Beefy meatballs and rice and tomato salad for nommo tonight:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Bedtime conversation:
> 
> Tarquin: How's your baby going to climb out your billy (belly)
> 
> Me: It will come out my vagina
> 
> Tarquin: :shock: out your gina?? I don't think so :nope:
> 
> :rofl:

I think he's right Trin, it does seem a ludicrous idea really!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay! Happy Anniversary, Newbie!! Four years :cloud9: That's so sweet!

DH and I will have our Anniversary on Monday - so close to yours! We've only got three years, though. But the time has flown by! Like you, I feel like it was just yesterday! :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

So does third trimester officially start at 27w0d? Or 28w0d? Either way, I'm almost there :shock:
DH says to me this morning, "I'm getting really impatient. I just want our boy here already!" with a pouty face :awww:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi B! :wave: to my knowledge Kit hasn't posted any recent pics, i was just posting late comments.

I'm surprised they let you guys get mammograms so early there. You have to be 40 or 50 here. At any rate, I'm glad it turned out to be nothing. Sounds like you had a fabo day. enjoy your snuggle time with the hubz. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I haven't been married even 6 months yet:nope: But nearly 7yrs together, and we've been PACs for 5 yrs!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Wow ging, you're pretty savvy with your bb already! i've had one for 2 yrs now and am on my 2nd one and couldn't tell you how to go half the stuff you can do. i just recently figured out how to add a profile pic to my bbm profile! :haha:
> 
> Kit, i definitely think she looks like you especially in the eye and brow area! How do u think she turned out so gorgeous?! I'm glad the outfit came in handy, it's blazing here too. we broke the high temp record yesterday and today's high is 102(F), about 38.9 (C) :wacko:
> 
> Molly, that sucks OH has to leave again. how long will he be gone this time? has anything else happened since you lost your mucus plug?
> 
> I agree, Ginge is a technical genius. :smug: Oh and yes, Cara has her mum's beauty. :flower:
> He'll be gone again from Monday to Friday.Click to expand...

that's such a long time. i hope leo can hold off while he's away... or maybe make a surprise appearance over the weekend :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I haven't been married even 6 months yet:nope: But nearly 7yrs together, and we've been PACs for 5 yrs!

remind me of your wedding date again B. March 12, is it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> hi B! :wave: to my knowledge Kit hasn't posted any recent pics, i was just posting late comments.
> 
> I'm surprised they let you guys get mammograms so early there. You have to be 40 or 50 here. At any rate, I'm glad it turned out to be nothing. Sounds like you had a fabo day. enjoy your snuggle time with the hubz. :hugs:

It's once you hit the big 30 here! But I am in France! They do love using their flashy medical apparatus here:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been married even 6 months yet:nope: But nearly 7yrs together, and we've been PACs for 5 yrs!
> 
> remind me of your wedding date again B. March 12, is it?Click to expand...

YES! I just asked my dh the same thing! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How on earth did you remember that newbie! I'm most impressed!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> How on earth did you remember that newbie! I'm most impressed!

:smug: I'm am a stickler for dates! (plus me and dh met on March 13 and i remembered it was close to that date... March 12th also happens to be his niece's bday). Dont worry, I will remind you come March :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How on earth did you remember that newbie! I'm most impressed!
> 
> :smug: I'm am a stickler for dates! (plus me and dh met on March 13 and i remembered it was close to that date... March 12th also happens to be his niece's bday). Dont worry, I will remind you come March :haha:Click to expand...

Yes send me a bbm on say the 8th? So I have time to prepare something romantic:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How on earth did you remember that newbie! I'm most impressed!
> 
> :smug: I'm am a stickler for dates! (plus me and dh met on March 13 and i remembered it was close to that date... March 12th also happens to be his niece's bday). Dont worry, I will remind you come March :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes send me a bbm on say the 8th? So I have time to prepare something romantic:haha:Click to expand...

Will do! :thumbup: Let's not forget the fact that we were all there. That was such a fun day on the thread, we threw you a shower and sent gifts and made turtle themed cakes! we were chomping at the bit waiting on pics of the gorgeous bride bethany and company :D fun times :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie, and any other interested party, my doc told me that they like to have early mammograms not so much because they worry about cancer pre 40's/50's ( I have a school friend who had it at 26 though:shock:) but they like to have what they call a _'cliché de reference'_- basically photos that show what your boobs and all their fluctuating peculiarities look like in a healthy state; that way they can better detect any change- since ultimately it's the change in size or form of tumours that is sinister. And our boobies are full of lumps and bumps so it's more a way of tracking developments rather than on the spot diagnosis. So there is method in their madness here!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How on earth did you remember that newbie! I'm most impressed!
> 
> :smug: I'm am a stickler for dates! (plus me and dh met on March 13 and i remembered it was close to that date... March 12th also happens to be his niece's bday). Dont worry, I will remind you come March :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes send me a bbm on say the 8th? So I have time to prepare something romantic:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Will do! :thumbup: Let's not forget the fact that we were all there. That was such a fun day on the thread, we threw you a shower and sent gifts and made turtle themed cakes! we were chomping at the bit waiting on pics of the gorgeous bride bethany and company :D fun times :hugs:Click to expand...

I am still in shock at how much I loved my funny ickle wedding:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: And all those gorgeous cakes and balloons from you girls:hugs: 
:cry: Ah, the memories:jo:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Wow ging, you're pretty savvy with your bb already! i've had one for 2 yrs now and am on my 2nd one and couldn't tell you how to go half the stuff you can do. i just recently figured out how to add a profile pic to my bbm profile! :haha:
> 
> Kit, i definitely think she looks like you especially in the eye and brow area! How do u think she turned out so gorgeous?! I'm glad the outfit came in handy, it's blazing here too. we broke the high temp record yesterday and today's high is 102(F), about 38.9 (C) :wacko:
> 
> Molly, that sucks OH has to leave again. how long will he be gone this time? has anything else happened since you lost your mucus plug?
> 
> I agree, Ginge is a technical genius. :smug: Oh and yes, Cara has her mum's beauty. :flower:
> He'll be gone again from Monday to Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Molly...how very inconvenient and awkward being that you just don't know what's going to happen. Is he going to be far away...or will he be able to get back to you quick smart if needs be?Click to expand...

He's going to take a separate vehicle from his crew so that he can leave whenever I give the word. He'll be back in Auburn Wa, which is 3 hours away. 2 if I'm in labour. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Wow ging, you're pretty savvy with your bb already! i've had one for 2 yrs now and am on my 2nd one and couldn't tell you how to go half the stuff you can do. i just recently figured out how to add a profile pic to my bbm profile! :haha:
> 
> Kit, i definitely think she looks like you especially in the eye and brow area! How do u think she turned out so gorgeous?! I'm glad the outfit came in handy, it's blazing here too. we broke the high temp record yesterday and today's high is 102(F), about 38.9 (C) :wacko:
> 
> Molly, that sucks OH has to leave again. how long will he be gone this time? has anything else happened since you lost your mucus plug?
> 
> I agree, Ginge is a technical genius. :smug: Oh and yes, Cara has her mum's beauty. :flower:
> He'll be gone again from Monday to Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> that's such a long time. i hope leo can hold off while he's away... or maybe make a surprise appearance over the weekend :-kClick to expand...

OH suggested a little :sex: when he gets home...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Wow ging, you're pretty savvy with your bb already! i've had one for 2 yrs now and am on my 2nd one and couldn't tell you how to go half the stuff you can do. i just recently figured out how to add a profile pic to my bbm profile! :haha:
> 
> Kit, i definitely think she looks like you especially in the eye and brow area! How do u think she turned out so gorgeous?! I'm glad the outfit came in handy, it's blazing here too. we broke the high temp record yesterday and today's high is 102(F), about 38.9 (C) :wacko:
> 
> Molly, that sucks OH has to leave again. how long will he be gone this time? has anything else happened since you lost your mucus plug?
> 
> I agree, Ginge is a technical genius. :smug: Oh and yes, Cara has her mum's beauty. :flower:
> He'll be gone again from Monday to Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Molly...how very inconvenient and awkward being that you just don't know what's going to happen. Is he going to be far away...or will he be able to get back to you quick smart if needs be?Click to expand...
> 
> He's going to take a separate vehicle from his crew so that he can leave whenever I give the word. He'll be back in Auburn Wa, which is 3 hours away. 2 if I'm in labour. :haha:Click to expand...

And 1hr if you're 8cm dilated when you go in:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I :brat::hissy::brat: to have lost my mucous plug and be about to go into labour! 

This thread is an eternal lesson in controlling jealousies, it's very morally good for me:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good golly Miss Molly! You are a braver woman than I am. Well done for being so strong!

I am going to bed to read and *hopefully* not vom...so far so good. Must have been the body talk this morning

Big love everyone
Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Good golly Miss Molly! You are a braver woman than I am. Well done for being so strong!
> 
> I am going to bed to read and *hopefully* not vom...so far so good. Must have been the body talk this morning
> 
> Big love everyone
> Night night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I am brave? :smug: (how am I so brave?) And while I'm asking questions... how long will o lose this plug for? So confusing.


Sleep well my little turtle olive. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

more blood results will be back on Monday, i have an appointment at 9 30am, antibodies are Kell baby may be affected :( i need to get him out!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Night night Trin'O Olive*

I'm off to watch my amusing 1970's French film and eat tomatoey meatballs and snuggle up to my big brown man bear :happydance:

Sleep tight Turtlewurtles :kiss: xxxxxxxx Seeeeeee ya on the morrow xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I :brat::hissy::brat: to have lost my mucous plug and be about to go into labour!
> 
> This thread is an eternal lesson in controlling jealousies, it's very morally good for me:haha:

This very true.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have had chinese style chicken thighs with pasta for tea and have washed up then mopped the floor once its dry I'm going to put the dishes away and attempt a bath without getting my foot wet :wacko:


----------



## poas

hope all is well, I don't feel very well so not sticking around-I don't want you guys to catch this :) G'nite


----------



## x-ginge-x

Quiet?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly?? Everything ok? Your quiet where is everyone ??


----------



## addie25

B THANK YOU FOR THE LOVELY CARD!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SO EXCITED WHEN I GOT IT. I HUNG IT UP!!! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Bedtime conversation:
> 
> Tarquin: How's your baby going to climb out your billy (belly)
> 
> Me: It will come out my vagina
> 
> Tarquin: :shock: out your gina?? I don't think so :nope:
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## addie25

Well my day was pack with family fun. As I have mentioned my family does not grow up. We have the Peter Pan issue we just mentally stay kids and its just fun and jokes constantly so I am so tired from my night. I need ice cream and a good movie!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Jay keeps stirring in his sleep and he just said 'i love you april, you know i love you with all my heart always have always will', then started snoring straight after lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Night all including those lurking :wave: hi to all you guys especially kmteehoo :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

night ginge


----------



## addie25

That is so sweet April!!


----------



## addie25

I am trying so hard to fall asleep but my medicine is making my joints hurt and I don't sleep soundly ever since it started these meds. :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Good morning :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Good morning :hi:

Morning! :wave: Just enjoying toast and marmite and a cup of English tea only slightly polluted by long life French milk :coffee:


----------



## mummyApril

Well I got about 4 hours sleep hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B THANK YOU FOR THE LOVELY CARD!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SO EXCITED WHEN I GOT IT. I HUNG IT UP!!! :thumbup:

My pleasure addie:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi April:flower: Hi Crunch:flower: Hi Molly:flower:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

My plans have been dashed due to monsoon rain!

:rain:

Remember or not the book I read from the library recently, about a lady lost in love who goes across Russia on the Transiberian railway? Well she came from *Conflans St Honorine*, a town on the banks of the Seine really not far from me, and lived and worked on the barges there, and it's a town I've always wanted to visit (only 2 train rides away) and this book has reminded me of that:dohh: I'd planned to go with Hollinka today but it's just so wet, our riverside picnic will be a washout, so I'll go next week instead. Then the Transiberian railway the week after:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning :hi:
> 
> Morning! :wave: Just enjoying toast and marmite and a cup of English tea only slightly polluted by long life French milk :coffee:Click to expand...

:haha: im having tea youghart and fruit im being good cos i relised how fat im getting :rofl:

off to work i go.meh:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/12981076.jpg

Conflans st Honorine. The town is all piled up on the side of the river, and lovely riverside walk with lots of boats. Oh well, next week for my local tourism.:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning :hi:
> 
> Morning! :wave: Just enjoying toast and marmite and a cup of English tea only slightly polluted by long life French milk :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: im having tea youghart and fruit im being good cos i relised how fat im getting :rofl:
> 
> off to work i go.meh:growlmad:Click to expand...

Goodluck! How many days to go now until ML?:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My daughter is shouting at me to play 'kitchen utensils' with her.....see ya laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning :hi:
> 
> Morning! :wave: Just enjoying toast and marmite and a cup of English tea only slightly polluted by long life French milk :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: im having tea youghart and fruit im being good cos i relised how fat im getting :rofl:
> 
> off to work i go.meh:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Goodluck! How many days to go now until ML?:happydance:Click to expand...

Im working full time until 8th sept then going part time until mid october


----------



## poas

Morning all hope everyone is ok today?Clare-you are preg, stop worrying too much about weight gain!!! you're going to bf aren't you??That helps lose weight afterwards,plus babies have a sixth sense of when you go to eat or drinkl anything, you'll have no chance lol!
Bethany I am missing France A LOT at the moment, I would so love to be sat in the shade by a river :( Crunchie when is your next appointment?I'm not back nw till 38wks and I don't even know why I'm doing that?!?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do any of you fast for Ramadam? My pregnant friend from the park (the one who moved away) does usually, I wonder if she is while pregnant?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

Just a very quick hello from me...must go and tend to a pooey nappy.....

Have a great Friday everyone :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

The top one is when wet the bottom is very dry what you all think?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can see something on the dry one when I zoom but not the wet one, but I personally don't trust dry tests since there's usually some kind of evap line by the time they've dried. You don't know how many dpo you are do you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> Just a very quick hello from me...must go and tend to a pooey nappy.....
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:

Holly didn't poo all day yesterday and was saving it up for just now, it was an ENORMOUS nappy full :shock:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope not a clue what dpo I am or even if I od and its been 5 days since the blood spot so will have to wait and see


----------



## HollyMonkey

They say that sufficient hcg is produced for an hpt by about 2 days after implantation so if it was IB then you should have a positive if not now then pretty soon. How would you feel if you were pregnant given the current situation with your oh? I'm not sure if you're hoping it's positive or not!!


----------



## Essie

Hello! 

A quick hello from me while Lyra has a quiet 5 minutes. DH went back to work on Wednesday so we've been getting used to being on our own. We're not doing too badly. Yesterday I had a bit of a wobble as she vomited an entire feed and I worried something was wrong with her. I had to give her a bath as she was covered, she's a real water baby! She loves being in the bath, wriggling her arms and legs about all over the place. I had a job to hold onto her splashing about. 

I've been trying to keep up with the thread on my phone. 

Molly - I hope things are okay and you're getting as much rest as you can. Hope little Leo hangs out in there a bit longer. 

Kit - how are you and Cara? Have you had the health visitor yet? Mine came on tuesday, she was lovely. Really relaxed, which I know not all hv are. 

Trin - yay for olive baby :happydance:

I'm hoping to get on my laptop soon and properly catch up. Hope everyone has a good friday and lovely weekends.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 245352
> 
> 
> View attachment 245353
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is when wet the bottom is very dry what you all think?

Hmm, can't see much Ginge. What can you see IRL?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> Just a very quick hello from me...must go and tend to a pooey nappy.....
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Holly didn't poo all day yesterday and was saving it up for just now, it was an ENORMOUS nappy full :shock:Click to expand...

Lucky YOU! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Hello!
> 
> A quick hello from me while Lyra has a quiet 5 minutes. DH went back to work on Wednesday so we've been getting used to being on our own. We're not doing too badly. Yesterday I had a bit of a wobble as she vomited an entire feed and I worried something was wrong with her. I had to give her a bath as she was covered, she's a real water baby! She loves being in the bath, wriggling her arms and legs about all over the place. I had a job to hold onto her splashing about.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with the thread on my phone.
> 
> Molly - I hope things are okay and you're getting as much rest as you can. Hope little Leo hangs out in there a bit longer.
> 
> Kit - how are you and Cara? Have you had the health visitor yet? Mine came on tuesday, she was lovely. Really relaxed, which I know not all hv are.
> 
> Trin - yay for olive baby :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping to get on my laptop soon and properly catch up. Hope everyone has a good friday and lovely weekends.

Yay Essie - we both have bath loving babies! Makes it such a pleasure to give them a bath eh? Oh, and Cara has had a good old spew a couple of times. I asked the midwife about this and she said not to worry unless it happened regularly and just to make sure Cara was well winded after each feed.

Yes, I've had the health visitor round too - she was nice too. You can't help but know you're being assessed though no matter how friendly she was :winkwink:

How are you doing generally after the big event? Do you feel like you're back on the planet yet or still orbiting like me? Well done on managing so well on your own - hope I can too when OH goes back on Monday :wacko:

Lots of love to you and Lyra :kiss::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Hello!
> 
> A quick hello from me while Lyra has a quiet 5 minutes. DH went back to work on Wednesday so we've been getting used to being on our own. We're not doing too badly. Yesterday I had a bit of a wobble as she vomited an entire feed and I worried something was wrong with her. I had to give her a bath as she was covered, she's a real water baby! She loves being in the bath, wriggling her arms and legs about all over the place. I had a job to hold onto her splashing about.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with the thread on my phone.
> 
> Molly - I hope things are okay and you're getting as much rest as you can. Hope little Leo hangs out in there a bit longer.
> 
> Kit - how are you and Cara? Have you had the health visitor yet? Mine came on tuesday, she was lovely. Really relaxed, which I know not all hv are.
> 
> Trin - yay for olive baby :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping to get on my laptop soon and properly catch up. Hope everyone has a good friday and lovely weekends.

Hello *mummyessie*! :hi:

My best friend and I had our babies just 2 weeks apart and we exchanged many a text message and phone call complaining about the inefficient design of babies for feeding:haha: We agreed they are just milky poo tubes and at every possibility they will trap wind so as to have colic or guzzle too fast so as to vomit:shrug: It's scary though the way it all just splurges out :shock:

Give her a big snuggle from me. You will have a present as soon as I've finished it! You have the same as Nate but the girl version!

xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

How are your nipples bearing up Kit?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Oooo just you wait, with your bath babies essie and Kit!* Holly has always loved her baths and now she won't get out the bath! When I pick up the towel or her bath robe she just looks at me and shakes her head vigorously with a 'never in a million years will I get out the bath' look on her face and carries on playing with her bath toys. So I just let the plug out:haha: She soon gets bored of a bath with no water in it. Naughty mummy:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> How are your nipples bearing up Kit?

Hmm, well I have a couple of cracks on one of them which is rather ouchy but the lansinoh is helping me to keep going and it's not so bad after the initial few seconds of Cara latching on. OH gave Cara 3oz of expressed milk last night before bedtime which went down very well so I will take advantage of this in order to give the boobies some recovery time :thumbup:

I meant to say about your rather unhelpful and judgemental encounters the other day that it is very surprising how people find they know what is best for a child that they know nothing about. People can think what they like IMHO but spewing out their views the way those two did is just annoying and uncalled for. Many years ago, my SIL's middle son had a very bad tantrum filled spell and was doing the full dying fly routine on the supermarket floor one day. SIL had kept him in view but was doing her best not to react. A complete stranger walked up to her and said "there are treatments for children like that you know" - :saywhat: I wonder if she meant that all children who take tantrums in public should be drugged or given ECT? Shocking attitude! The thing that makes me smile is that my sister was one of these people who would tut-tut and scowl if they saw a child behaving badly/screaming in public...she now has a baby with a fantastic pair of lungs :haha: Her attitude has strangely changed now to "well that's what babies do you know" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Oooo just you wait, with your bath babies essie and Kit!* Holly has always loved her baths and now she won't get out the bath! When I pick up the towel or her bath robe she just looks at me and shakes her head vigorously with a 'never in a million years will I get out the bath' look on her face and carries on playing with her bath toys. So I just let the plug out:haha: She soon gets bored of a bath with no water in it. Naughty mummy:blush:

:haha:

'Tis a dastardly plan - I'll store that for future reference :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to have my lunch while LO naps, then when she wakes up I'm taking her on a snail, slug and earthworm hunt since they'll have all come out with the rain. I hope we don't get eaten by giant wild worms :shock: We shall wear our wellingtons:happydance:


----------



## Essie

Can't quote your post Kit, my bb can't cope with it :dohh:

Yes I'm so glad she loves the bath. My DH didn't learn to swim til he was 13 whereas my mum took my swimming as a baby and I can't wait to take Lyra. So I'm happy knowing she likes the water. 

Yeah as nice as the health visitor was I was thinking about how she was there to assess us. But I have heard horror stories of really nosey ones wanting to poke around your house and being really judgmental, so I'm happy mine was more relaxed. 

I'm definitely still in orbit. We're having to make a bit of routine since dh is at work but I'm just taking each day as it comes. Initially I couldn't even bear to be apart from her, I just wanted to hold her all the time. Now I'm okay with nipping off to shower and things while dh looks after her, but I still haven't actually been away from her. I know I will have to at some point, but I'm not there yet. 

I'm sure you'll be fine next week, have you been on your own with Cara much yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How are your nipples bearing up Kit?
> 
> Hmm, well I have a couple of cracks on one of them which is rather ouchy but the lansinoh is helping me to keep going and it's not so bad after the initial few seconds of Cara latching on. OH gave Cara 3oz of expressed milk last night before bedtime which went down very well so I will take advantage of this in order to give the boobies some recovery time :thumbup:
> 
> I meant to say about your rather unhelpful and judgemental encounters the other day that it is very surprising how people find they know what is best for a child that they know nothing about. People can think what they like IMHO but spewing out their views the way those two did is just annoying and uncalled for. Many years ago, my SIL's middle son had a very bad tantrum filled spell and was doing the full dying fly routine on the supermarket floor one day. SIL had kept him in view but was doing her best not to react. A complete stranger walked up to her and said "there are treatments for children like that you know" - :saywhat: I wonder if she meant that all children who take tantrums in public should be drugged or given ECT? Shocking attitude! The thing that makes me smile is that my sister was one of these people who would tut-tut and scowl if they saw a child behaving badly/screaming in public...she now has a baby with a fantastic pair of lungs :haha: Her attitude has strangely changed now to "well that's what babies do you know" :haha:Click to expand...

OMG I'd have been livid with the silly person!! But you'll be getting it in the mild form soon Kit, complete strangers will be telling you in the street when your baby needs a feed, or that she's hot, or tired, or teething etc etc:dohh: Drives me nuts. I might start telling random ladies in the street that their husband's shoes are looking a bit worn, she may like to think about getting him a new pair, or that their dog looks a bit thirsty :fool: 

I'm guilty of placating Holly with biscuits when I used to tut tut and think it was bad mothering to do so. Well it probably is still bad mothering but I've just moved my bar down a bit:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Oooo just you wait, with your bath babies essie and Kit!* Holly has always loved her baths and now she won't get out the bath! When I pick up the towel or her bath robe she just looks at me and shakes her head vigorously with a 'never in a million years will I get out the bath' look on her face and carries on playing with her bath toys. So I just let the plug out:haha: She soon gets bored of a bath with no water in it. Naughty mummy:blush:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 'Tis a dastardly plan - I'll store that for future reference :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well it works for the moment but she'll soon twig it and either amuse herself emptying the bath before she's washed or start screaming when she sees that I'm releasing the plug:shrug: Dastardly plans never last very long with toddlers!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Can't quote your post Kit, my bb can't cope with it :dohh:
> 
> Yes I'm so glad she loves the bath. My DH didn't learn to swim til he was 13 whereas my mum took my swimming as a baby and I can't wait to take Lyra. So I'm happy knowing she likes the water.
> 
> Yeah as nice as the health visitor was I was thinking about how she was there to assess us. But I have heard horror stories of really nosey ones wanting to poke around your house and being really judgmental, so I'm happy mine was more relaxed.
> 
> I'm definitely still in orbit. We're having to make a bit of routine since dh is at work but I'm just taking each day as it comes. Initially I couldn't even bear to be apart from her, I just wanted to hold her all the time. Now I'm okay with nipping off to shower and things while dh looks after her, but I still haven't actually been away from her. I know I will have to at some point, but I'm not there yet.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine next week, have you been on your own with Cara much yet?

I really enjoy baby swimmers and have a good friend from the pool now too with a girl Holly's age:thumbup: I took her from 3 months every Wednesday on my own and at 6 months joined the Saturday club, such fun! Holly loved it as a tiny baby then went a bit indifferent/grizzly from about 8 months to 13months and now really loves it again!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't see much of anything in real life I thought I did when it was wet but wasn't sure ill hold off a little longer and maybe buy another pounland one tomorrow and they are 25miu so maybe not quite there yet


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

We had our vet inspection today. And she was so impressed with all the animals. Kept saying how happy and healthy they are looking, that their coats are in lovely condition, no flea dirt, no worms etc etc. She says the SPCA is full of vendetas and petty people. She is writing an extensive report for us so hopefully that will be the last of it. I am so relieved :cloud9: Didn't realise how much stress I was carrying around with me until it was lifted

Hope you're all having a fab Friday. There's a cold front coming in and if there's snow in the Midlands again we'll take the boys there on Sunday. I hope there's snow :cold:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> https://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/12981076.jpg
> 
> Conflans st Honorine. The town is all piled up on the side of the river, and lovely riverside walk with lots of boats. Oh well, next week for my local tourism.:cry:

Oooh that looks lovely! I'll come too. Sure I can make it there by next week :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Do any of you fast for Ramadam? My pregnant friend from the park (the one who moved away) does usually, I wonder if she is while pregnant?

I don't but I have lots of Muslim patients. They don't fast while pregnant or if they've just had a baby - the mom who gave birth Monday morning isn't fasting now. But one of my patients who is 11 has just had her first period and she is fasting now because she's considered an adult. I hate dealing with the Muslim OB's during Ramadam. They are always so grumpy


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 245352
> 
> 
> View attachment 245353
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is when wet the bottom is very dry what you all think?

I think I *maybe* see something on the wet one. Not sure on the dry one tho


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> A quick hello from me while Lyra has a quiet 5 minutes. DH went back to work on Wednesday so we've been getting used to being on our own. We're not doing too badly. Yesterday I had a bit of a wobble as she vomited an entire feed and I worried something was wrong with her. I had to give her a bath as she was covered, she's a real water baby! She loves being in the bath, wriggling her arms and legs about all over the place. I had a job to hold onto her splashing about.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with the thread on my phone.
> 
> Molly - I hope things are okay and you're getting as much rest as you can. Hope little Leo hangs out in there a bit longer.
> 
> Kit - how are you and Cara? Have you had the health visitor yet? Mine came on tuesday, she was lovely. Really relaxed, which I know not all hv are.
> 
> Trin - yay for olive baby :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping to get on my laptop soon and properly catch up. Hope everyone has a good friday and lovely weekends.
> 
> Hello *mummyessie*! :hi:
> 
> My best friend and I had our babies just 2 weeks apart and we exchanged many a text message and phone call complaining about the inefficient design of babies for feeding:haha: We agreed they are just milky poo tubes and at every possibility they will trap wind so as to have colic or guzzle too fast so as to vomit:shrug: It's scary though the way it all just splurges out :shock:
> 
> Give her a big snuggle from me. You will have a present as soon as I've finished it! You have the same as Nate but the girl version!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

It was the amount that I worried about. The health visitor said nurses always think the worst when something like that happens. I suspect she is right. 

Big :kiss: from Lyra in advance for her present. I got something for Nate yesterday, it was nice to be able to buy something for a boy. 

Oops better go, there's a hungry noise coming from the bouncy chair and she's waving her arms at me!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Hello!
> 
> A quick hello from me while Lyra has a quiet 5 minutes. DH went back to work on Wednesday so we've been getting used to being on our own. We're not doing too badly. Yesterday I had a bit of a wobble as she vomited an entire feed and I worried something was wrong with her. I had to give her a bath as she was covered, she's a real water baby! She loves being in the bath, wriggling her arms and legs about all over the place. I had a job to hold onto her splashing about.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with the thread on my phone.
> 
> Molly - I hope things are okay and you're getting as much rest as you can. Hope little Leo hangs out in there a bit longer.
> 
> Kit - how are you and Cara? Have you had the health visitor yet? Mine came on tuesday, she was lovely. Really relaxed, which I know not all hv are.
> 
> Trin - yay for olive baby :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping to get on my laptop soon and properly catch up. Hope everyone has a good friday and lovely weekends.

Essie! So nice to hear from you! SOunds like you're doing wonderfully.

I remember having a complete meltdown with Ch'ien one day. It was day 5. DH only had 3 days off (including the day of the birth) and on Day 5 we had to go to the lab for blood tests because his jaundice was bad. It was so stressful. They wouldn't let me bf while they took blood or be in the room. When we got home I was changing his nappy and he had diarrhoea all over himself and me...I just sat on the floor and cried and cried

It gets easier :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Oooo just you wait, with your bath babies essie and Kit!* Holly has always loved her baths and now she won't get out the bath! When I pick up the towel or her bath robe she just looks at me and shakes her head vigorously with a 'never in a million years will I get out the bath' look on her face and carries on playing with her bath toys. So I just let the plug out:haha: She soon gets bored of a bath with no water in it. Naughty mummy:blush:

:rofl: I used to do the same thing! And then they'd get clever and sit with a bum cheek over the plughole :haha:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 245352
> 
> 
> View attachment 245353
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is when wet the bottom is very dry what you all think?

I think I see something on both but real light how many dpo are you?

EDIT: On my computer I do not see much on my phone I did but I just woke up so maybe it was my sleepy eyes. It may be 2 early for tests.


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Hello!
> 
> A quick hello from me while Lyra has a quiet 5 minutes. DH went back to work on Wednesday so we've been getting used to being on our own. We're not doing too badly. Yesterday I had a bit of a wobble as she vomited an entire feed and I worried something was wrong with her. I had to give her a bath as she was covered, she's a real water baby! She loves being in the bath, wriggling her arms and legs about all over the place. I had a job to hold onto her splashing about.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with the thread on my phone.
> 
> Molly - I hope things are okay and you're getting as much rest as you can. Hope little Leo hangs out in there a bit longer.
> 
> Kit - how are you and Cara? Have you had the health visitor yet? Mine camon tuesday, she was lovely. Really relaxed, which I know not all hv are.
> 
> Trin - yay for olive baby :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping to get on my laptop soon and properly catch up. Hope everyone has a good friday and lovely weekends.

Hiii so nice to hear from you!! Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> We had our vet inspection today. And she was so impressed with all the animals. Kept saying how happy and healthy they are looking, that their coats are in lovely condition, no flea dirt, no worms etc etc. She says the SPCA is full of vendetas and petty people. She is writing an extensive report for us so hopefully that will be the last of it. I am so relieved :cloud9: Didn't realise how much stress I was carrying around with me until it was lifted
> 
> Hope you're all having a fab Friday. There's a cold front coming in and if there's snow in the Midlands again we'll take the boys there on Sunday. I hope there's snow :cold:

Thats great news!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://www.layoutlocator.com/graphics/dldimg/52ee388d3e664fcbb119835999297f6b_ItsFriday.gif

I'm just a tad bit excited... can u tell? :haha: 

It's just past 8 here and I'm getting ready to start my day. it will be a short one b/c we are going to a wedding this evening so i need to leave a little early to have enough time to get ready. 

I hope everyone is having a fab Friday! Going to catch up now. TTYL :kiss:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> A quick hello from me while Lyra has a quiet 5 minutes. DH went back to work on Wednesday so we've been getting used to being on our own. We're not doing too badly. Yesterday I had a bit of a wobble as she vomited an entire feed and I worried something was wrong with her. I had to give her a bath as she was covered, she's a real water baby! She loves being in the bath, wriggling her arms and legs about all over the place. I had a job to hold onto her splashing about.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with the thread on my phone.
> 
> Molly - I hope things are okay and you're getting as much rest as you can. Hope little Leo hangs out in there a bit longer.
> 
> Kit - how are you and Cara? Have you had the health visitor yet? Mine came on tuesday, she was lovely. Really relaxed, which I know not all hv are.
> 
> Trin - yay for olive baby :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping to get on my laptop soon and properly catch up. Hope everyone has a good friday and lovely weekends.
> 
> Essie! So nice to hear from you! SOunds like you're doing wonderfully.
> 
> I remember having a complete meltdown with Ch'ien one day. It was day 5. DH only had 3 days off (including the day of the birth) and on Day 5 we had to go to the lab for blood tests because his jaundice was bad. It was so stressful. They wouldn't let me bf while they took blood or be in the room. When we got home I was changing his nappy and he had diarrhoea all over himself and me...I just sat on the floor and cried and cried
> 
> It gets easier :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Trin. I felt so silly afterwards, but we were both covered in baby sick. She was really upset, which made me upset but when we eventually got cleaned up we had cuddles on the sofa and I felt better. Its just overwhelming sometimes, especially these first days by ourselves.


----------



## Essie

Oh and :happydance: for your vet inspection Trin. Glad it went well :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> A quick hello from me while Lyra has a quiet 5 minutes. DH went back to work on Wednesday so we've been getting used to being on our own. We're not doing too badly. Yesterday I had a bit of a wobble as she vomited an entire feed and I worried something was wrong with her. I had to give her a bath as she was covered, she's a real water baby! She loves being in the bath, wriggling her arms and legs about all over the place. I had a job to hold onto her splashing about.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with the thread on my phone.
> 
> Molly - I hope things are okay and you're getting as much rest as you can. Hope little Leo hangs out in there a bit longer.
> 
> Kit - how are you and Cara? Have you had the health visitor yet? Mine came on tuesday, she was lovely. Really relaxed, which I know not all hv are.
> 
> Trin - yay for olive baby :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping to get on my laptop soon and properly catch up. Hope everyone has a good friday and lovely weekends.
> 
> Essie! So nice to hear from you! SOunds like you're doing wonderfully.
> 
> I remember having a complete meltdown with Ch'ien one day. It was day 5. DH only had 3 days off (including the day of the birth) and on Day 5 we had to go to the lab for blood tests because his jaundice was bad. It was so stressful. They wouldn't let me bf while they took blood or be in the room. When we got home I was changing his nappy and he had diarrhoea all over himself and me...I just sat on the floor and cried and cried
> 
> It gets easier :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin. I felt so silly afterwards, but we were both covered in baby sick. She was really upset, which made me upset but when we eventually got cleaned up we had cuddles on the sofa and I felt better. Its just overwhelming sometimes, especially these first days by ourselves.Click to expand...

Aww you did a great job you got her cleaned up and then relaxed her by cuddling!!! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi essie! thanks for popping in on us! We love Lyra updates (and pics :)) I see you're still a little bit pregnant :haha:

Trin wonderful news babe! so happy everything went well and you can finally breathe a sigh of relief!

Ging! Sorry luv bug, i can't really see anything on either of them. my eyes suck when it comes to this sort of thing. Can wait to see the next wee stick installments :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am glad your vet inspection went well Trin that's great news xxx


----------



## LunaLady

*Yay, Trin!* Great news about the vet check :thumbup: Those SPCA folks can bugger off. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie, thanks for the update on you and Lyra! Sounds like you're doing well! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I think I get the Thread Clearer of the Day Award! And it's only just after 7am.... :-k


----------



## LunaLady

I woke up too early and couldn't fall back asleep this morning. I got up to pee about five times last night.


----------



## LunaLady

I'm going to try to do something productive today rather than play XBOX for the vast majority of my day... I sound like some lazy man! :haha:
In my defense I did do two loads of laundry, dishes and made this massive dinner yesterday that made leftovers for lunches for several days AND a freezer dish so we can reheat it for dinner another night. For a night I just can't possibly make anything. So, I did do *something* yesterday, but mostly just played Magic: The Gathering. I'm SUCH A NERD!! :haha:


----------



## cassie04

*Hello lovely ladies!

I hope you are having a lovely day! i'm celebrating as i have had no vomiting today This is a luxury!

I played with my fetal doppler today while my bladder was ready to burst and i heard bebe's heartbeat for like 3 mins then i lost it, then i found it for like another 3 mins and then i had to pee! I came back to try and find little bebe and since my bladder was empty i couldnt find the little bean! I've lost my bebe! i cant wait to try it in a few days hopefully i wont need to be bursting for the loo as much!

I have just been reading up on baby Lyra and Cara lovely to hear from you both and glad both beauts are doing wonderful!

Whoopy for Vet Trin!

Luna- playing on the xbox is definitly productive!!!!!Its a skill to be good at it! Me and Dave both have our own XBox's - now that is gimpy! 

Sending my love to the rest of you!

Im off back to bed for a quick nap as feeling sleepy after early morning!

OOOOHHHH P.S. Dave has been applying for a new job as his work cut his hours and he has an interview for HP computers on Monday! im so excited and proud! This mama and bebe needs the pennies! 

Have a lovely day
xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have a horses rug in my washer :haha: my washer has a 7kg drum so guess who will be washing all mums horse rugs!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have nommos :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yummy that looks :munch: 

i mite be going for 3d scan this weekend :fool:


----------



## LunaLady

Hey Cassie! So glad to hear your voms have stayed away today! :thumbup: I had really terrible MS, too, so I know the excitement of a vom free day!! :dance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi how are you all
have i missed anything exciting
way to much to catch up on you chatty lot
sarah would you make me a new siggy for nate and reece please


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> Hey Cassie! So glad to hear your voms have stayed away today! :thumbup: I had really terrible MS, too, so I know the excitement of a vom free day!! :dance:

*Hey Luna! yes someone said i should spea to you about the voms cos you had it bad as well! It feels like a blessing not to feel sick for a day! Dave wants to take me out for tea but i just cant incase i suddenly vom! There was one day not one bit of food stayed in i ended up rinign my best friend crying to her!

What did you do to help? And When when when did it stop?!?!? I have a friend who is 33 weeks preggo and she still voms at least 3 times a day! fingers crossed that wont be me!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie i just realized u and trin are only a day a part! very cool :)


----------



## LunaLady

cassie04 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hey Cassie! So glad to hear your voms have stayed away today! :thumbup: I had really terrible MS, too, so I know the excitement of a vom free day!! :dance:
> 
> *Hey Luna! yes someone said i should spea to you about the voms cos you had it bad as well! It feels like a blessing not to feel sick for a day! Dave wants to take me out for tea but i just cant incase i suddenly vom! There was one day not one bit of food stayed in i ended up rinign my best friend crying to her!
> 
> What did you do to help? And When when when did it stop?!?!? I have a friend who is 33 weeks preggo and she still voms at least 3 times a day! fingers crossed that wont be me!*Click to expand...

I actually never had trouble with going out to eat. I think I was distracted enough that I didn't feel nauseous. I had to be careful not to eat too much, though, because then I felt like I'd start projectile spewing at any moment :haha:

I didn't find anything but time to help me! I had MS from 6 weeks to 17 weeks. It vanished almost over night once I hit 17 weeks, and I was SOOO thankful. I lost almost 20 pounds in those weeks of being sick!

I think the one thing I will say that did help was to eat breakfast RIGHT when I got up. If I dawdled around before eating I'd get really sick and start puking up bile. My standard breakfast was a pair of organic frozen waffles with cream cheese and an apple and some strawberries. And water. I think I only barfed that up a handful of times. I was actually sicker later in the day more than the morning. I guess I had Evening Sickness :shrug: :haha:

I only had a few times where I puked everything up all day, thankfully. And I never had trouble keeping water down, so that was good. I'm just SO glad it didn't last too terribly long for me, and I hope yours passes soon, too! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Newbie! :hi: :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Where's Molly today??? I haven't seen her lurking. :-k


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie i just realized u and trin are only a day a part! very cool :)

*
hahah i know its lovely being close to someone! tis all very confusing tho cos the midwife still classes me as 10w 5days but my scan at 7weeks said i was only 6weeks if this makes anysense! But lucily they are going with me being 10w 5days so it means i get my scan date earlier!*


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hey Cassie! So glad to hear your voms have stayed away today! :thumbup: I had really terrible MS, too, so I know the excitement of a vom free day!! :dance:
> 
> *Hey Luna! yes someone said i should spea to you about the voms cos you had it bad as well! It feels like a blessing not to feel sick for a day! Dave wants to take me out for tea but i just cant incase i suddenly vom! There was one day not one bit of food stayed in i ended up rinign my best friend crying to her!
> 
> What did you do to help? And When when when did it stop?!?!? I have a friend who is 33 weeks preggo and she still voms at least 3 times a day! fingers crossed that wont be me!*Click to expand...
> 
> I actually never had trouble with going out to eat. I think I was distracted enough that I didn't feel nauseous. I had to be careful not to eat too much, though, because then I felt like I'd start projectile spewing at any moment :haha:
> 
> I didn't find anything but time to help me! I had MS from 6 weeks to 17 weeks. It vanished almost over night once I hit 17 weeks, and I was SOOO thankful. I lost almost 20 pounds in those weeks of being sick!
> 
> I think the one thing I will say that did help was to eat breakfast RIGHT when I got up. If I dawdled around before eating I'd get really sick and start puking up bile. My standard breakfast was a pair of organic frozen waffles with cream cheese and an apple and some strawberries. And water. I think I only barfed that up a handful of times. I was actually sicker later in the day more than the morning. I guess I had Evening Sickness :shrug: :haha:
> 
> I only had a few times where I puked everything up all day, thankfully. And I never had trouble keeping water down, so that was good. I'm just SO glad it didn't last too terribly long for me, and I hope yours passes soon, too! :hugs:Click to expand...

*Thank you very much Luna!

I know i always try to eat when i feel sick cos sometimes it makes me feel better! but i am the same i tend to be more ill in the evening too! Im really fussy with foods too! like i have decide what i want for tea literally before i have it because my favourite food could be disgusting one day and then my favourite the next! we have to do a shop every day cos what i like to eat changes every day! Nothing seems to work for me either! Its one of the Beauties?!???! of being preggo!*


----------



## babyhopes2010

im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!


----------



## LunaLady

I reached my 2,000 post!! :happydance:

I spent it asking where Molly is, which is as important as any thousand post could be, I think! :haha:

BUT! I want to dedicate my 2,000 post to .....

NEWBIE!!

Shannon, you're such a sweet Turtle and always thinking of others. You have an impeccable memory and your ability to keep up with all of our stories and dates of things and such is IMPRESSIVE! You always make us feel so special with your quick recall of the events of our lives. :hugs:

You're such a bright star in our group, always a kind word or word of encouragement. And even after a long day (and perhaps 14 or 15 of those in a row!) you're always greeting us with a smile and a cheerful hello. I don't know how you do it, but your positivity is AMAZING!

Our group wouldn't be the same with out you, our dear sweet Newbie. I've enjoyed getting to know you this past half year and I look forward to sharing in the celebration of your future BFP! :dust:

I NUV YOU, NEWBIE!! :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!

*
wohhhooooo thats amazing!!!! do you have to arrange a private scan to get a 3d.....we are wanting one eventually! make sure u put ur pic up!*


----------



## LunaLady

cassie04 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hey Cassie! So glad to hear your voms have stayed away today! :thumbup: I had really terrible MS, too, so I know the excitement of a vom free day!! :dance:
> 
> *Hey Luna! yes someone said i should spea to you about the voms cos you had it bad as well! It feels like a blessing not to feel sick for a day! Dave wants to take me out for tea but i just cant incase i suddenly vom! There was one day not one bit of food stayed in i ended up rinign my best friend crying to her!
> 
> What did you do to help? And When when when did it stop?!?!? I have a friend who is 33 weeks preggo and she still voms at least 3 times a day! fingers crossed that wont be me!*Click to expand...
> 
> I actually never had trouble with going out to eat. I think I was distracted enough that I didn't feel nauseous. I had to be careful not to eat too much, though, because then I felt like I'd start projectile spewing at any moment :haha:
> 
> I didn't find anything but time to help me! I had MS from 6 weeks to 17 weeks. It vanished almost over night once I hit 17 weeks, and I was SOOO thankful. I lost almost 20 pounds in those weeks of being sick!
> 
> I think the one thing I will say that did help was to eat breakfast RIGHT when I got up. If I dawdled around before eating I'd get really sick and start puking up bile. My standard breakfast was a pair of organic frozen waffles with cream cheese and an apple and some strawberries. And water. I think I only barfed that up a handful of times. I was actually sicker later in the day more than the morning. I guess I had Evening Sickness :shrug: :haha:
> 
> I only had a few times where I puked everything up all day, thankfully. And I never had trouble keeping water down, so that was good. I'm just SO glad it didn't last too terribly long for me, and I hope yours passes soon, too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *Thank you very much Luna!
> 
> I know i always try to eat when i feel sick cos sometimes it makes me feel better! but i am the same i tend to be more ill in the evening too! Im really fussy with foods too! like i have decide what i want for tea literally before i have it because my favourite food could be disgusting one day and then my favourite the next! we have to do a shop every day cos what i like to eat changes every day! Nothing seems to work for me either! Its one of the Beauties?!???! of being preggo!*Click to expand...

Yep, I was the same exact way! I was craving chili one night, so I made that and had a big bowl and put some away for lunch the next day. When I went to heat it up the next day I nearly puked just looking at it! :shrug:

I am very interested in nutrition and I always thought I'd be SO strict on myself during pregnancy to provide my baby with the best possible start - but with the MS as bad as I had it and with as much weight as I lost right away due to not eating for days on end, I ended up tossing all my nutritional values out the window and eating what DID sound good to me. I ate lots of naughty stuff like Toaster Strudel and white flour bagels and Hot Pockets... stuff I'd never eat usually, but I kept it down because it sounded good to me. And now when I crave something I just let myself have it, because I know I'm doing well with my eating now at least 75% of the time :thumbup:

Toaster Strudel sounds soooo goooood right now!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!

That's exciting! How are you feeling about it? Is your plan to look away (if you can! I'm not sure I'd be able to!!)?

I'm sure everything will be just peachy :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!
> 
> That's exciting! How are you feeling about it? Is your plan to look away (if you can! I'm not sure I'd be able to!!)?
> 
> I'm sure everything will be just peachy :thumbup:Click to expand...

im not sure i can:haha:
yeh its private costs a fortune!:dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!
> 
> That's exciting! How are you feeling about it? Is your plan to look away (if you can! I'm not sure I'd be able to!!)?
> 
> I'm sure everything will be just peachy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure i can:haha:
> yeh its private costs a fortune!:dohh:Click to expand...

So, are you doing the 3d scan because you want to or because it was suggested to see how big baby is? Because if it was suggested, wouldn't it be covered by insurance?


----------



## LunaLady

Hayley! :hi:

I keep meaning to ask - did your kitchen get done before Nate arrived? How do you like it? Is it lovely? :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hey Cassie! So glad to hear your voms have stayed away today! :thumbup: I had really terrible MS, too, so I know the excitement of a vom free day!! :dance:
> 
> *Hey Luna! yes someone said i should spea to you about the voms cos you had it bad as well! It feels like a blessing not to feel sick for a day! Dave wants to take me out for tea but i just cant incase i suddenly vom! There was one day not one bit of food stayed in i ended up rinign my best friend crying to her!
> 
> What did you do to help? And When when when did it stop?!?!? I have a friend who is 33 weeks preggo and she still voms at least 3 times a day! fingers crossed that wont be me!*Click to expand...
> 
> I actually never had trouble with going out to eat. I think I was distracted enough that I didn't feel nauseous. I had to be careful not to eat too much, though, because then I felt like I'd start projectile spewing at any moment :haha:
> 
> I didn't find anything but time to help me! I had MS from 6 weeks to 17 weeks. It vanished almost over night once I hit 17 weeks, and I was SOOO thankful. I lost almost 20 pounds in those weeks of being sick!
> 
> I think the one thing I will say that did help was to eat breakfast RIGHT when I got up. If I dawdled around before eating I'd get really sick and start puking up bile. My standard breakfast was a pair of organic frozen waffles with cream cheese and an apple and some strawberries. And water. I think I only barfed that up a handful of times. I was actually sicker later in the day more than the morning. I guess I had Evening Sickness :shrug: :haha:
> 
> I only had a few times where I puked everything up all day, thankfully. And I never had trouble keeping water down, so that was good. I'm just SO glad it didn't last too terribly long for me, and I hope yours passes soon, too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *Thank you very much Luna!
> 
> I know i always try to eat when i feel sick cos sometimes it makes me feel better! but i am the same i tend to be more ill in the evening too! Im really fussy with foods too! like i have decide what i want for tea literally before i have it because my favourite food could be disgusting one day and then my favourite the next! we have to do a shop every day cos what i like to eat changes every day! Nothing seems to work for me either! Its one of the Beauties?!???! of being preggo!*Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I was the same exact way! I was craving chili one night, so I made that and had a big bowl and put some away for lunch the next day. When I went to heat it up the next day I nearly puked just looking at it! :shrug:
> 
> I am very interested in nutrition and I always thought I'd be SO strict on myself during pregnancy to provide my baby with the best possible start - but with the MS as bad as I had it and with as much weight as I lost right away due to not eating for days on end, I ended up tossing all my nutritional values out the window and eating what DID sound good to me. I ate lots of naughty stuff like Toaster Strudel and white flour bagels and Hot Pockets... stuff I'd never eat usually, but I kept it down because it sounded good to me. And now when I crave something I just let myself have it, because I know I'm doing well with my eating now at least 75% of the time :thumbup:
> 
> Toaster Strudel sounds soooo goooood right now!! :haha:Click to expand...

*
I totally agree Luna im exactly the same! i wanted to eat soooo well for the baby but sometimes i cant choose whether some greasy, fat food is the one meal that i can actually manage to shovel down! im glad! i must admit i really didnt want to deink fizzy pop while pregnant but I find a glass of iced coke takes away my sickness for a bit and i hate drinking it because i know i shouldnt be drinking it but it just helps so much! but i do limit as a treat to 1 glass a day! but like you said theres no point eating healthy if it is going to make you barf! Im glad you were the same and its not just me!*


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!
> 
> That's exciting! How are you feeling about it? Is your plan to look away (if you can! I'm not sure I'd be able to!!)?
> 
> I'm sure everything will be just peachy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure i can:haha:
> yeh its private costs a fortune!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you doing the 3d scan because you want to or because it was suggested to see how big baby is? Because if it was suggested, wouldn't it be covered by insurance?Click to expand...

its nhs here :wacko:

no private here.i can wait for scan in 4 weeks,cant wait that long im stressing :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

cassie04 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hey Cassie! So glad to hear your voms have stayed away today! :thumbup: I had really terrible MS, too, so I know the excitement of a vom free day!! :dance:
> 
> *Hey Luna! yes someone said i should spea to you about the voms cos you had it bad as well! It feels like a blessing not to feel sick for a day! Dave wants to take me out for tea but i just cant incase i suddenly vom! There was one day not one bit of food stayed in i ended up rinign my best friend crying to her!
> 
> What did you do to help? And When when when did it stop?!?!? I have a friend who is 33 weeks preggo and she still voms at least 3 times a day! fingers crossed that wont be me!*Click to expand...
> 
> I actually never had trouble with going out to eat. I think I was distracted enough that I didn't feel nauseous. I had to be careful not to eat too much, though, because then I felt like I'd start projectile spewing at any moment :haha:
> 
> I didn't find anything but time to help me! I had MS from 6 weeks to 17 weeks. It vanished almost over night once I hit 17 weeks, and I was SOOO thankful. I lost almost 20 pounds in those weeks of being sick!
> 
> I think the one thing I will say that did help was to eat breakfast RIGHT when I got up. If I dawdled around before eating I'd get really sick and start puking up bile. My standard breakfast was a pair of organic frozen waffles with cream cheese and an apple and some strawberries. And water. I think I only barfed that up a handful of times. I was actually sicker later in the day more than the morning. I guess I had Evening Sickness :shrug: :haha:
> 
> I only had a few times where I puked everything up all day, thankfully. And I never had trouble keeping water down, so that was good. I'm just SO glad it didn't last too terribly long for me, and I hope yours passes soon, too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *Thank you very much Luna!
> 
> I know i always try to eat when i feel sick cos sometimes it makes me feel better! but i am the same i tend to be more ill in the evening too! Im really fussy with foods too! like i have decide what i want for tea literally before i have it because my favourite food could be disgusting one day and then my favourite the next! we have to do a shop every day cos what i like to eat changes every day! Nothing seems to work for me either! Its one of the Beauties?!???! of being preggo!*Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I was the same exact way! I was craving chili one night, so I made that and had a big bowl and put some away for lunch the next day. When I went to heat it up the next day I nearly puked just looking at it! :shrug:
> 
> I am very interested in nutrition and I always thought I'd be SO strict on myself during pregnancy to provide my baby with the best possible start - but with the MS as bad as I had it and with as much weight as I lost right away due to not eating for days on end, I ended up tossing all my nutritional values out the window and eating what DID sound good to me. I ate lots of naughty stuff like Toaster Strudel and white flour bagels and Hot Pockets... stuff I'd never eat usually, but I kept it down because it sounded good to me. And now when I crave something I just let myself have it, because I know I'm doing well with my eating now at least 75% of the time :thumbup:
> 
> Toaster Strudel sounds soooo goooood right now!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I totally agree Luna im exactly the same! i wanted to eat soooo well for the baby but sometimes i cant choose whether some greasy, fat food is the one meal that i can actually manage to shovel down! im glad! i must admit i really didnt want to deink fizzy pop while pregnant but I find a glass of iced coke takes away my sickness for a bit and i hate drinking it because i know i shouldnt be drinking it but it just helps so much! but i do limit as a treat to 1 glass a day! but like you said theres no point eating healthy if it is going to make you barf! Im glad you were the same and its not just me!*Click to expand...

It's frustrating, isn't it?! I felt like such a failure... Like it was the MOST important time in my life to be eating well and I was eating like a hormonal teenager! :dohh:
And I only ended up taking my prenatal vitamins until 12 weeks because they were making my MS worse. I haven't started taking them again... :blush:
I DID, however, try to drink a nutritional shake at least once a day. I got this really good (super spendy) shake mix stuff (here's a link: https://amazinggrass.com/, not sure if they are in the UK, though.) that has vitamins, protein and good stuff from greens. It made me mentally feel a bit better for the crap I was eating. :shrug: REALLY sucked when I vommed that up a few times, though... it was like watching dollar bills go down the toilet... :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!
> 
> That's exciting! How are you feeling about it? Is your plan to look away (if you can! I'm not sure I'd be able to!!)?
> 
> I'm sure everything will be just peachy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure i can:haha:
> yeh its private costs a fortune!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you doing the 3d scan because you want to or because it was suggested to see how big baby is? Because if it was suggested, wouldn't it be covered by insurance?Click to expand...
> 
> its nhs here :wacko:
> 
> no private here.i can wait for scan in 4 weeks,cant wait that long im stressing :wacko:Click to expand...

I see. Well if you've got the extra $ to do it now, all the better :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!
> 
> That's exciting! How are you feeling about it? Is your plan to look away (if you can! I'm not sure I'd be able to!!)?
> 
> I'm sure everything will be just peachy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure i can:haha:
> yeh its private costs a fortune!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you doing the 3d scan because you want to or because it was suggested to see how big baby is? Because if it was suggested, wouldn't it be covered by insurance?Click to expand...
> 
> its nhs here :wacko:
> 
> no private here.i can wait for scan in 4 weeks,cant wait that long im stressing :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Well if you've got the extra $ to do it now, all the better :thumbup:Click to expand...

250 $ :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im having 3d scan tommorow :fool: yeyeyeyey!
> 
> That's exciting! How are you feeling about it? Is your plan to look away (if you can! I'm not sure I'd be able to!!)?
> 
> I'm sure everything will be just peachy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure i can:haha:
> yeh its private costs a fortune!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you doing the 3d scan because you want to or because it was suggested to see how big baby is? Because if it was suggested, wouldn't it be covered by insurance?Click to expand...
> 
> its nhs here :wacko:
> 
> no private here.i can wait for scan in 4 weeks,cant wait that long im stressing :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Well if you've got the extra $ to do it now, all the better :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 250 $ :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh, that's not too bad! If you were to pay out of pocket for a standard scan at the hospital where I had mine done it would be about $800. :shock:


----------



## Essie

Addie! Thank you so much for the clothes you sent for Lyra. They are gorgeous, and I haven't seen anything like them over here. I love them, she's going to look adorable in them.

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/c4562731.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/9b775b90.jpg

I can't wait for her to wear them. Thank you so much, big :kiss: from Lyra.

And here's a bonus pic of Lyra. She's wearing the booties that Hayley sent her :awww:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/846a2766.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww, Essie!! Lyra is sooo precious! 

What cute stuff Addie sent!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

I'm so dumb I read that as meaning a 3rd scan *Clare*:dohh: 3D scans are well cool, plasticine alien baby shots :happydance:

I have just accumulated enough points on my shopping card at the local store to order my chosen gift, at a whopping 6200 points accumulated over many months.... I will have in 10 days or so a STEAM COOKER!!! :wohoo: With 3 layers and auto time control and a special rice compartment:wohoo: I do all my steaming in the babycook if it's small quantities or the old fashioned way with a sieve/colander and saucepan lid over a saucepan of water! I am entering the 1990's at last:haha:

I had a lovely :cloud9: afternoon with LO and our wellies and we found an enormous clearing with secret blackberry bushes (as in the wild fruit and not the communication device:haha:) which I will be returning to to collect the necessary to make JAM!

And I have in mind for dinner a mache/beetroot/walnut salad followed by some garlic and olive oil steeped and grilled veggies (red, green, yellow peppers and garden courgette) with smoked *ham.* 

HUNGRY!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.221491933.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Where's Molly today??? I haven't seen her lurking. :-k

u read my mind! i hope all is ok. 

MOLLY!?! WHERE ARE YOU???


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Essie she is just toooooooooooooooo cute!

All chilled out there! And addie what gorgeous clothes:cloud9: I'm putting that top one with the frills on it into my salad tonight to eat, it's too delicious!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Where's Molly today??? I haven't seen her lurking. :-k
> 
> u read my mind! i hope all is ok.
> 
> MOLLY!?! WHERE ARE YOU???Click to expand...

She was lurking when I bid goodmorning to you all at about 9am my time, so a late night for Molly. But not seen her since:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> I reached my 2,000 post!! :happydance:
> 
> I spent it asking where Molly is, which is as important as any thousand post could be, I think! :haha:
> 
> BUT! I want to dedicate my 2,000 post to .....
> 
> NEWBIE!!
> 
> Shannon, you're such a sweet Turtle and always thinking of others. You have an impeccable memory and your ability to keep up with all of our stories and dates of things and such is IMPRESSIVE! You always make us feel so special with your quick recall of the events of our lives. :hugs:
> 
> You're such a bright star in our group, always a kind word or word of encouragement. And even after a long day (and perhaps 14 or 15 of those in a row!) you're always greeting us with a smile and a cheerful hello. I don't know how you do it, but your positivity is AMAZING!
> 
> Our group wouldn't be the same with out you, our dear sweet Newbie. I've enjoyed getting to know you this past half year and I look forward to sharing in the celebration of your future BFP! :dust:
> 
> I NUV YOU, NEWBIE!! :hugs:

:shock: Moi? :cry:

That was so unexpected and incredibly kind of you luna!! thank you so much for that. u just made my day. Nuv you too babe!! :hugs:

I wish you all could have seen me just now reading that with my mouth wide open and all teary-eyed!! :cry:

that was awesome, thanks luna!! :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Oooooo Essie! That second pic, of the sleep suit that addie got you, they are just FAB! Holly has a green one with farm animals and the single zip up one leg and all the way to the top is ace! No fiddly poppers to mismatch everytime *


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I reached my 2,000 post!! :happydance:
> 
> I spent it asking where Molly is, which is as important as any thousand post could be, I think! :haha:
> 
> BUT! I want to dedicate my 2,000 post to .....
> 
> NEWBIE!!
> 
> Shannon, you're such a sweet Turtle and always thinking of others. You have an impeccable memory and your ability to keep up with all of our stories and dates of things and such is IMPRESSIVE! You always make us feel so special with your quick recall of the events of our lives. :hugs:
> 
> You're such a bright star in our group, always a kind word or word of encouragement. And even after a long day (and perhaps 14 or 15 of those in a row!) you're always greeting us with a smile and a cheerful hello. I don't know how you do it, but your positivity is AMAZING!
> 
> Our group wouldn't be the same with out you, our dear sweet Newbie. I've enjoyed getting to know you this past half year and I look forward to sharing in the celebration of your future BFP! :dust:
> 
> I NUV YOU, NEWBIE!! :hugs:


For she's a jolly good fellow, for she's a jolly good fellow, for she's a jolly good feee-eeee-llllllll-oooooo-w....and so say all of US!!

I concur with Luna:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you fast for Ramadam? My pregnant friend from the park (the one who moved away) does usually, I wonder if she is while pregnant?
> 
> I don't but I have lots of Muslim patients. They don't fast while pregnant or if they've just had a baby - the mom who gave birth Monday morning isn't fasting now. But one of my patients who is 11 has just had her first period and she is fasting now because she's considered an adult. I hate dealing with the Muslim OB's during Ramadam. They are always so grumpyClick to expand...

I wasn't quite sure which message of yours to quote Trin but I chose this one since I'm meeting my friend tomorrow afternoon and will find out if she's fasting or not:haha: On her texts she said she's very busy with work and with Ramadam at the moment, but I'm none the wiser as to whether she's actually fasting or not:shrug: And I had a friend at the running club who fasted, and would still turn up to all the training sessions (which believe me you need to EAT for!) and I quizzed him about it on one warm-up together, and he said it was quite tough but that he didn't want to sacrifice his running club for Ramadan, which tickled me:haha:

And as for your ANIMALS! Well hearty congrats, that's just WONDERFUL:hugs: But Esme Bellypot still comes to live with me :growlmad:

And as for our day out together in Conflans St Honorine next week, I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> Hayley! :hi:
> 
> I keep meaning to ask - did your kitchen get done before Nate arrived? How do you like it? Is it lovely? :cloud9:

yes it was luna i did take some piccys, but they are on my phone:wacko:and i cant for the life of me upload them as my 3g signal is poo:shrug:
maybe i can send them to someone else and they can put them up for me??

It is lovely we are really pleased and couldnt of come at a better time:happydance:

Ginge whats these wee stick pics, do we have lines?

April not long now for you now, still time for james to flip:thumbup:

Essie lyra looks adorable in her booties and totally peaceful:cloud9:, how is the moses basket situation now? Better i hope

we have had a couple of bad nights with nate ,last night was better but we will soon get the hang of it

we had a lovely day out yesterday for OH's b'day and then today we have registered him :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Hayley!! I love your new avatar! Nate looks so adorable! I could snuggle with that little guy all day :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley your little man-ling is soooooo sweet!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I reached my 2,000 post!! :happydance:
> 
> I spent it asking where Molly is, which is as important as any thousand post could be, I think! :haha:
> 
> BUT! I want to dedicate my 2,000 post to .....
> 
> NEWBIE!!
> 
> Shannon, you're such a sweet Turtle and always thinking of others. You have an impeccable memory and your ability to keep up with all of our stories and dates of things and such is IMPRESSIVE! You always make us feel so special with your quick recall of the events of our lives. :hugs:
> 
> You're such a bright star in our group, always a kind word or word of encouragement. And even after a long day (and perhaps 14 or 15 of those in a row!) you're always greeting us with a smile and a cheerful hello. I don't know how you do it, but your positivity is AMAZING!
> 
> Our group wouldn't be the same with out you, our dear sweet Newbie. I've enjoyed getting to know you this past half year and I look forward to sharing in the celebration of your future BFP! :dust:
> 
> I NUV YOU, NEWBIE!! :hugs:
> 
> :shock: Moi? :cry:
> 
> That was so unexpected and incredibly kind of you luna!! thank you so much for that. u just made my day. Nuv you too babe!! :hugs:
> 
> I wish you all could have seen me just now reading that with my mouth wide open and all teary-eyed!! :cry:
> 
> that was awesome, thanks luna!! :friends:Click to expand...

Much deserved! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna - loved your dedication post to Newbie-doobee-dooooooo :cloud9: Excellent - and I really couldn't have said it better myself! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin - excellent news about the SPCA folks...they can stick that in their pipes and smoke it!!! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Kit dahling! u, luna and holly are making me blush! :blush: i nuv u guys so much! :hugs:

how are u and miss cara today?


----------



## Crunchie

Hey new m and essie !!!

Such lovely pics of your bundles ...... Had to show dh !!!

I love you 2 newbie .... Not as much as ham.... Sorry


----------



## LunaLady

Still no Molly today, eh??? I wonder where she is... :-k
I think she's going to come back on in a day or two with news of Leo's birth... that's my prediction. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Can't quote your post Kit, my bb can't cope with it :dohh:
> 
> Yes I'm so glad she loves the bath. My DH didn't learn to swim til he was 13 whereas my mum took my swimming as a baby and I can't wait to take Lyra. So I'm happy knowing she likes the water.
> 
> Yeah as nice as the health visitor was I was thinking about how she was there to assess us. But I have heard horror stories of really nosey ones wanting to poke around your house and being really judgmental, so I'm happy mine was more relaxed.
> 
> I'm definitely still in orbit. We're having to make a bit of routine since dh is at work but I'm just taking each day as it comes. Initially I couldn't even bear to be apart from her, I just wanted to hold her all the time. Now I'm okay with nipping off to shower and things while dh looks after her, but I still haven't actually been away from her. I know I will have to at some point, but I'm not there yet.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine next week, have you been on your own with Cara much yet?

:haha: I know exactly what you mean Essie - about not wanting to leave LO's side. I am totally addicted to Cara - helplessly in love :cloud9: There is nothing like her in the world to me - I imagine this is how you feel about Lyra?

I have only had the odd couple of hours apart from her so far when OH has taken her out in the pram or car and I miss her terribly every time. She's in bed right now - we're trying an earlier night time routine. I miss her :cry: Pathetic eh? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi Kit dahling! u, luna and holly are making me blush! :blush: i nuv u guys so much! :hugs:
> 
> how are u and miss cara today?

We're great thanks lovely :thumbup: She's asleep early tonight so we'll see how the night feeds go - not sure what to expect :shrug:

How are you? Did you and DH have fab anniversary celebrations? Hope you enjoy your wedding tonight too :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey new m and essie !!!
> 
> Such lovely pics of your bundles ...... Had to show dh !!!
> 
> I love you 2 newbie .... Not as much as ham.... Sorry

:hi: Crunchster!!!

You ok my frankenfriend? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Still no Molly today, eh??? I wonder where she is... :-k
> I think she's going to come back on in a day or two with news of Leo's birth... that's my prediction. :thumbup:

Oooo Luna - you may just be right y'know. I just need to know she's ok, it's all a bit nail bitey isn't it? 8-[


----------



## kit_cat

Woohoooooooo!! :wohoo:

I'm a power poster again!!!!! :bodyb::thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey yummy mummy !! 

So lovely to hear your stories with cara .... Still in shock your yellow turned pink xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey yummy mummy !!
> 
> So lovely to hear your stories with cara .... Still in shock your yellow turned pink xxxx

:haha: I know...still recovering from the shock myself!!

Just you wait till your Li'l yellow arrives - they are going to rock your world in every way possible, you'll not remember life before them! :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey yummy mummy !!
> 
> So lovely to hear your stories with cara .... Still in shock your yellow turned pink xxxx
> 
> :haha: I know...still recovering from the shock myself!!
> 
> Just you wait till your Li'l yellow arrives - they are going to rock your world in every way possible, you'll not remember life before them! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Awwwwww - doing the nursey at the mo and if I spend to much time in there I start to get all teary eyed !


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey yummy mummy !!
> 
> So lovely to hear your stories with cara .... Still in shock your yellow turned pink xxxx
> 
> :haha: I know...still recovering from the shock myself!!
> 
> Just you wait till your Li'l yellow arrives - they are going to rock your world in every way possible, you'll not remember life before them! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwww - doing the nursey at the mo and if I spend to much time in there I start to get all teary eyed !Click to expand...

Awww, fun! What's your nursery theme, Crunch?

And how are you doing? Feeling good?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey yummy mummy !!
> 
> So lovely to hear your stories with cara .... Still in shock your yellow turned pink xxxx
> 
> :haha: I know...still recovering from the shock myself!!
> 
> Just you wait till your Li'l yellow arrives - they are going to rock your world in every way possible, you'll not remember life before them! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwww - doing the nursey at the mo and if I spend to much time in there I start to get all teary eyed !Click to expand...

Oooo, pics please?? :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am currently sat writing up the last few days events into a letter for our possible future child! Am I weird?


----------



## Essie

Hayley - the moses basket issue is improving. She'll go into it, if she's quite asleep already. We're getting there slowly. Nate is so gorgeous :cloud9: a beautiful turtle boy. 

Kit - yes that's exactly how I feel about Lyra. I'm so in love with her, it breaks my heart when she gets upset. She's just had a bit of a scream, I think she's a bit hot. Has it been hot with you? Our room is between 24-26 every night, its a nightmare trying to get it cool.

Newbie - I love the L is for Lyra :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I am currently sat writing up the last few days events into a letter for our possible future child! Am I weird?

No Ginge - in fact it's no different to keeping a diary with a purpose really is it? Isn't Clare doing something similar for her li'l one?


----------



## Crunchie

here we are 33+2 

measuring 31 :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







33 +2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Hayley - the moses basket issue is improving. She'll go into it, if she's quite asleep already. We're getting there slowly. Nate is so gorgeous :cloud9: a beautiful turtle boy.
> 
> Kit - yes that's exactly how I feel about Lyra. I'm so in love with her, it breaks my heart when she gets upset. She's just had a bit of a scream, I think she's a bit hot. Has it been hot with you? Our room is between 24-26 every night, its a nightmare trying to get it cool.
> 
> Newbie - I love the L is for Lyra :cloud9:

Gawd yes! It's been roasting. We've got the windows open every night and the fan on all night to try to keep the temperature down a bit. It leads to major paranoia doesn't it? Parental neuroticism has severely set in :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:

WOW!! You are sooooo similar to the size and shape I was!! 

Beautious bump my lovely :cloud9: Thanks for posting :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ya Luna ! 

It's very beige and brown ! Was most excited when the glider chair came ! Thanks kit 

I will get some pics tomorrow and bore you all xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:
> 
> WOW!! You are sooooo similar to the size and shape I was!!
> 
> Beautious bump my lovely :cloud9: Thanks for posting :hugs:Click to expand...

Fanks !!!! 

Did you find some days your bump was much smaller ??? I had my first when are you due questions today !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww what lovely baby love posts while I had my dinner:cloud9: 

Kit and essie it doesn't go away fast so get used to it!! I still miss Holly when she sleeps for more than an hour! And remember my cycle race a couple of months ago, first time a long time and away away from LO:haha:

Crunch I had HAM with my dinner. Ham ham ham ham ham.

Ginge that's sweet, it's probably good for _*you*_ too, means you organise your emotions and the sequence of your own life too:hugs: 

Well off to noddyland me, big kiss all, sweet dreams

Good luck with ickle screamers, it doesn't go on for ever don't worry! they soon turn into lazy sausages that snoozle in or come for cuddles in the big bed:hugs: Hmmmm. 8am tomorrow morning I will have blonde cuddles and croissant and glasgow monkey kisses in bed:cloud9::cloud9:

With that lovely thought I bid you all Goodnight xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:

Lovely bump!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, B! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ya Luna !
> 
> It's very beige and brown ! Was most excited when the glider chair came ! Thanks kit
> 
> I will get some pics tomorrow and bore you all xxxx

Ooooo, I cannot wait for pics :happydance:

You will be so thankful for your nursing chair...I spend many hours in mine in the wee small hours and it's so comfortable and lovely :cloud9: If Cara is upset, the minute we sit down in it, she calms right down :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:

Wow beautious frankenbump:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:
> 
> WOW!! You are sooooo similar to the size and shape I was!!
> 
> Beautious bump my lovely :cloud9: Thanks for posting :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Fanks !!!!
> 
> Did you find some days your bump was much smaller ??? I had my first when are you due questions today !Click to expand...

Yes I did find my bump changed...I think it was mostly due to the position of bebe and/or a bit of bloating sometimes. You can clearly see you're preggo now, so the questions like that will be non stop! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:
> 
> WOW!! You are sooooo similar to the size and shape I was!!
> 
> Beautious bump my lovely :cloud9: Thanks for posting :hugs:Click to expand...

You do look similar and Kit you looked so like my BF did which made me soooo sure it was a boy for you Kit:dohh: daren't say it for Crunch now since I was wrong! And my BF was measuring really small all along too, and had a great big boy pop out:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B - sleep thee well my lovely :kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:
> 
> WOW!! You are sooooo similar to the size and shape I was!!
> 
> Beautious bump my lovely :cloud9: Thanks for posting :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You do look similar and Kit you looked so like my BF did which made me soooo sure it was a boy for you Kit:dohh: daren't say it for Crunch now since I was wrong! And my BF was measuring really small all along too, and had a great big boy pop out:haha:Click to expand...

I haven't called it for Crunchster's little one....but I might be swaying towards a :blue: for some reason..but obviously it's nothing to do with size/shape etc. I think I blew all those theories out of the window :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fanks, night all:kiss: Can't wait for nursery pics Hamface:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

My stomach goes all soft when bubs wants to curl up on my spine lol 

The chair is comfy kit .... And so reasonably priced compared to other brands !!! Dh tells me it's a little snug on his thighs ... Good stay out ! Ha ha 

I do think munkie i will have a fair sized one .....


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Fanks, night all:kiss: Can't wait for nursery pics Hamface:thumbup:

Mrs Frankenham to you! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Night supermonkeypants ..... 

I bet you have a croque Monsieur for breakie as well


----------



## kit_cat

Ok lovelies...time for bed now, catch you all tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh kit everyone has gone boy .... If it is a girl I might have to get mr frankenham to check again !


----------



## Crunchie

Night kitty and get some rest before slipping into that glider chair 

I'm off ..... Have a headache .... Lack of ham I assume xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhh kit everyone has gone boy .... If it is a girl I might have to get mr frankenham to check again !

:haha:

We'll know soon enough :happydance: Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

No baby yet ladies ... just very very tired. Up a lot last night due waking up with bad contractions. BUT we will have "special" time tonight so... :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Addie! Thank you so much for the clothes you sent for Lyra. They are gorgeous, and I haven't seen anything like them over here. I love them, she's going to look adorable in them.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/c4562731.jpg
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/9b775b90.jpg
> 
> I can't wait for her to wear them. Thank you so much, big :kiss: from Lyra.
> 
> And here's a bonus pic of Lyra. She's wearing the booties that Hayley sent her :awww:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/846a2766.jpg

I am so glad you like them!! SHE LOOKE SOOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> No baby yet ladies ... just very very tired. Up a lot last night due waking up with bad contractions. BUT we will have "special" time tonight so... :shrug:

Glad your ok Molly - your good to have special time .... My dh looks terrified at the thought .... Think it's the belly moving in front of him


Xxxx


----------



## addie25

crunchie said:


> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:

lovely lovely bump!!!!! You look great!!!!


----------



## addie25

HI LADIES!!! I have not been on 2day because I have been feeling off. I went out to lunch with a friend and came home and my heart has been racing for hours. My friend who is doing IVF as well said its the medication. Our bodies have taken in so much and I am on new pills so thats prob what is causing it. Makes me nervous even laying down and deep breathing did not stop the heart racing. Then I was so dizzy when I woke up that I fell down the stairs with a bowl of ice cream :blush: Not having a great day. I am going to be getting ready to go out tho bc DH is playing with his band so I have to go watch. Hopefully I feel better soon.

Molly glad you are ok. Got nervous since you were not on for a bit :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey addie - sorry for the poo fuck start to the day !

Look after yourself sweets x


----------



## Crunchie

Hey addie ! 

Sorry for the poo fuck start to the day - look after yourself sweets x


----------



## addie25

Thanks. I really do not want to go to this show bc it is outside it is hot and I am nervous about my heart racing. DH seems to think it is racing more because now I am nervous but even when I was laying in bed saying all was well it was still going super fast :shrug: I just have to forget it and go have a nice time and hopefully it goes away!!


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs: ladies...especially the fall down the stairs turt.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> :hugs: ladies...especially the fall down the stairs turt.

I am usually clumsy but this medication just makes me dizzy :blush: Saved my ice cream tho did not tip over it landed rt side up!!!!! :thumbup: DH goes "what are you doing" oh I just decided to roll down the stairs lol what does he mean what am I doing LOL hes silly. He is so used to seeing me fall I trip all the time but this was a fly down the stairs accident not trip over my feet one. :shrug: He was a good DH tho he kissed me and help me up and gave me back my ice cream!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh my everyone was having a lovely chat and I cleared the thread!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I see lurkers down there!

SO DH has a friend that started dating this girl and did not do his research bc her Facebook said Likes Men ANDDDDD Women!!! After a week of dating him her facebook changed to Likes WOMEN!!!!!! THOUGHT THAT WAS FUNNY!!! Feel bad for this guy tho bc he has not dated anyone in 8 years (personally always thought he was gay) If he is he should just tell us no one cares if he is.


----------



## addie25

We are taking Nikki with us to the beach for the week so we got her a travel bag. We gave it to her today so she would start to like it so hopefully tomorrow she does not freak out. She seems to love it!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm off to sleep I feel soooo sick :nope: me no likey

Glad all is ok molly you had us worried


----------



## addie25

A bird just pooped on my head at my husbands outdoors concert!!!!!!! A bird pooped on my head!!!!! Omg can my year get any better lol!!!!!!!!!! That best bring me good luck!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> We are taking Nikki with us to the beach for the week so we got her a travel bag. We gave it to her today so she would start to like it so hopefully tomorrow she does not freak out. She seems to love it!!!!
> View attachment 245643

Awww!! That's sooo cute! She does seem to love it! That's good :thumbup: My cats like bags, too.


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I've heard getting pooped on is GOOD LUCK! Because it's not very often it happens ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> No baby yet ladies ... just very very tired. Up a lot last night due waking up with bad contractions. BUT we will have "special" time tonight so... :shrug:

Hi Molly!!! :hugs: So glad to hear from you. Still more contractions today? I'm so glad your DH will be home with you, now. What time does he get home today? I hope traffic won't be too bad for him!! [-o&lt;

Are you still having contractions?


----------



## LunaLady

I made some cloth baby wipes today :dance: 
On one of my recent Goodwill trips they had the flannel receiving blankets in TWO packs for $1.99! Usually they are $1.99 each - so either someone new put them together this last time or someone was being generous... :haha:
Anyway, so I snatched them ALL up and I've started making my cloth baby wipes out of them! I've perfected my serged square corners, too!!!! I'm STOKED about that :dance:

*So my question to you mommies is this...*
How many receiving blankets should I keep whole to actually use as receiving blankets? I only cut up two today and so I have about 7 small ones and 5 large ones left. 


_I think this post makes me sound like an old grandma!  And that I obviously have no life if I'm so excited about serger corners... But, that's okay. _


----------



## Crunchie

Bahhhhh humbug - 4am and I can not get back to sleep and this headache is still there 

Maybe a snack will help.....


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh jersey shore is on ...


----------



## Crunchie

Sooooo 4 days left at work ! Toot toot 

Having a new fuse box fitted today .... How exciting is that .... I still have fuse wire lol
.... It's like 1970 in this house


----------



## poas

crunchie this is happening to me most days-I get to sleep around 1am and awake by 4 :(
Guess what...I got turtle mail,guess who from????ME.
Kit,I am the most stupid person I know-the post I have been waiting for you to announce turned up here because.................I PUT THE ADDRESSES ON BACK TO FRONT.
I'm so annoyed with myself!! Anyway, on that dunce note, I am off to a carboot sale with Harri and oh....he is letting me waddle free for a while before my feet turn into the incredible hulks!!! Hope you all have a great saturday xx


----------



## Crunchie

Lol poas ! That's the kind of stuff I have been doing all week Hahahahah 

I have my next appt at 34 weeks and then every 2 weeks ..... It's all going too quick for me !!!! X


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg omg :wohooo: i actually slept until 9.45am :) :yipee:

i have my scan today eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

lissy crunchie didnt know u were due date buddies :)

i would have been due same day as you too :(
but i love this baby so much and watching my tummy go blup up and down this morning was amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey clare

We are having a race lol .... You will love the scan .... I thought it was amazing x

Also I had my miscarriage on sept 25 last year and I an sure that is when bubba will arrive ..... X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning eveeryone dreary day here :wohoo: better get ready to go to town


----------



## kit_cat

Morning everyone!

It's a good bit cooler here today so hopefully it will be a more comfortable day for Cara - she gets a bit hot and bothered :awww:

Terrible nights sleep last night. Cara went down at 8pm and slept soundly till midnight when she woke for a feed. I tried to put her back down at 1am but she was awake right through until 7.30am this morning when I just wrapped her up in a blanket, brought her downstairs and the two of us fell asleep on the couch for an hour or so. I'm one very tired turt today!

Anyway...Lissy! :rofl: Now that's what I call preggo brain! Sending mail to the wrong address is one thing but sending it to yourself....well, that's just class!! :haha: Love it!

Molly - glad Leo has remained in situ now that DH will be on his way back to you. Tell him he mustn't come if DH is not around! Hope you are taking it easy! :hugs:

Clare - enjoy the scan my lovely - hope you can share some pics with us :happydance::cloud9:

Luna - I have a whole heap of blankets and I haven't used the half of them. That said, it is good to have spares when the vom is coming more regularly! 

Crunchster - :wohoo: for 4 days left at work!!!!!!!! Sooo happy for you to be in the mat leave gang! :happydance:

Ginge - have a great day in town :thumbup:

Happy Saturdays all :flower:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i promise pics will be up within next 8-10 hours :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

mollykins just luked at 1st pg.poas(lissy) is having girl not boy :)


scan place just cancelled my scan :cry: they can fit me in 2.30pm but dh might not be back.i gutted :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Hayley - the moses basket issue is improving. She'll go into it, if she's quite asleep already. We're getting there slowly. Nate is so gorgeous :cloud9: a beautiful turtle boy.
> 
> Kit - yes that's exactly how I feel about Lyra. I'm so in love with her, it breaks my heart when she gets upset. She's just had a bit of a scream, I think she's a bit hot. Has it been hot with you? Our room is between 24-26 every night, its a nightmare trying to get it cool.
> 
> Newbie - I love the L is for Lyra :cloud9:


Im glad it's improving i fear we are going to have the same prob with lil man as he loves to sleep on a pillow :wacko:but i keep perservering and putting him back in his crib he did well last night and his new mobile helped as it has lovely classical music and soothing lights:thumbup:
We are also finding the weather a problem its a lil cooler today which is good i fear he wont be wearing many of his bootiful outfits:dohh:as we have to keep stripping him off!!:dohh:




Crunchie said:


> here we are 33+2
> 
> measuring 31 :dohh:

Aww Crunch look at your frankenbump :cloud9: i really miss mine:dohh:you look really well and i agree similer to Kit in shape but i predict a :blue:. And we will have another daytime turt soon :happydance:



poas said:


> crunchie this is happening to me most days-I get to sleep around 1am and awake by 4 :(
> Guess what...I got turtle mail,guess who from????ME.
> Kit,I am the most stupid person I know-the post I have been waiting for you to announce turned up here because.................I PUT THE ADDRESSES ON BACK TO FRONT.
> I'm so annoyed with myself!! Anyway, on that dunce note, I am off to a carboot sale with Harri and oh....he is letting me waddle free for a while before my feet turn into the incredible hulks!!! Hope you all have a great saturday xx


Hey Lissy i hope you get some more great bargains at the bootsale i love bargain stories:thumbup:



babyhopes2010 said:


> omg omg :wohooo: i actually slept until 9.45am :) :yipee:
> 
> i have my scan today eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk :)



Clare what time is scan ? I bet you cant wait for your house move now

Well i have caught up on last nights chat but this is the first time i have found any proper time to get on as nate is:sleep:Reece is playing out with mates OH has gone to a darts comp and i managed to sneak on instead of poo picking up in the garden and hoovering the front room i have treated myself to BNB time:thumbup:
Kit & Essie i am totally on :cloud9: as is daddy Lee, but sadly he has to go back to work on monday but only up until he has sorted out orders and staffing etc so should be home by lunch,here's hoping i am really going to miss him:cry:we we're expecting 2 weeks off but unfortunatley his SD decided to move the business upto wolverhampton the wk before i popped and lee was meant to start up there the morning i had Nate, needless to say SD was a bit pissed that he couldnt and it was also his SD b'day oopsie!!! But he has been to visit and thinks he is:cloud9:and the workers are calling him grandad :haha:
Molly i hope your ok lovely have been worried about you :hugs:, also i missed any chat or pics and my:cake:from your baby shower !! Is there any if so pgs please??
B(hope you and Hollz are well:hugs:), Sezi(how are you & OH? Did you book a massage? Hope your ok lovely:kiss:), jaynie(hows work?Any house move news?:shrug:))Ginge(whats the wee stick stories?:shrug:)Trin(good news with the SPCA:thumbup:hope you and lil one are well and not to vommy anymore?:hugs:)Addie(hope your feeling better:kiss:lovely clothes you sent for Lyra:thumbup:)Newbiedoobydoo(lovely dedication post from luna so sweet :cry:thank you for compliments of my baba :blue::kiss:)April(hope your well sweetheart are the girls both back now? Is Jay behaving himself?:winkwink:)anyone i forgot i apologise :hugs:

Ps. i will try my best to post birth story later or over weekend for those who want to know! And also get some new rechargable batteries for this bloody camera as they are nakered i reckon which uis hindering my piccy posting:growlmad: WELL GOOD SATURDAYS ONE AND ALL NUV YOU ALL XXX:kiss:from Nathanial!!


----------



## addie25

Good morning/afternoon ladies! Dh and I are getting everything ready and then we will b leaving for the beach house for a week. I M so excited to just relax for a week there. I hope Nikki does not get upset. Last time she came to the beach she was not happy. I may not be on as much so if anyhing big happens plese send me a text!!


----------



## addie25

I officially have a cold! The week of my beach house vacation!!! Hopefully it goes away quickly!!!

So far that bird pooping on my head has not been good luck!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

how can i get these pic's uploaded from my phone?
I have connected it to the laptop but its still not working:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hello lovelies! :hi: I had to come in to work some this morning, which sucks b/c i had a full schedule of activities today that have now been cancelled, not to mention the fact that I'm simply tired from partying at the wedding last night. i'd rather be in bed snuggling with my sweetie, but a girl's work is never done sometimes. <insert dramatic sigh here> i hope every one is have a joyous saturday! My *molly* is on my mind. I hope you are feeling well today. *Jaynie! Sarah!* miss u too!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im still team yellow :woohoo: and very much inlove :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

This afternoons I see nada :( surely it would show now?


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> im still team yellow :woohoo: and very much inlove :cloud9:

Yaya oh how great!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry Ging:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Have not left yet my laundry is taking 4ever!!!! Took a nice hot shower but still feel a bit sick. Can't wait to get in the hot tub when we get there!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Meet baby keane:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00141-20110806-1709.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG00146-20110806-1712.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG00144-20110806-1711.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG00142-20110806-1711.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

Beautiful, Clare!! I still am predicting :pink: for you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

So Clare, were they able to tell you if baby is 'big' or if your due date is off??


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> So Clare, were they able to tell you if baby is 'big' or if your due date is off??

due day should be 9th november not 14th :happydance: very very healthy baba nothing wrong.stupid midwife got me worried/////

hmmm shall i change ticker :haha:


----------



## addie25

What beautiful pictures!!!! I can't guess boy or girl I have to look on my computer. I am on my phone.


----------



## addie25

Kindergarten cop is suchhhhhh a funny movie!!! Makes me miss teaching kindergarten!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

this isnt the orginal but to add it on here i had to film alittle bit off laptop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtsy0e_uN4Y


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Sad git who doesn't go out on a Saturday night here:thumbup:

*Clare * your baby is soooooo sweet:cloud9:

I'm just making JAM, which is not to be confused with HAM!

We went out for a 4hr walk in the forest late this afternoon, and collected blackberries and saw a deer:thumbup: Didn't see any boar though:cry: We saw lots of areas where they'd snuffled for food and lifted all the earth so we were hopeful, but alas it wasn't to be:nope:

And I'm now making yummy jam with our harvest:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my jam is just coming to what they call in the jam making world a 'rolling boil'. Ahhh! :cloud9: reminds me of the days I gave Mick Jagger blow jobs just until he came to a rolling boil, then flicked him on the nose and walked away saying his lips were too big for my likings:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> And my jam is just coming to what they call in the jam making world a 'rolling boil'. Ahhh! :cloud9: reminds me of the days I gave Mick Jagger blow jobs just until he came to a rolling boil, then flicked him on the nose and walked away saying his lips were too big for my likings:shrug:

:rofl:
You make me LOL :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have 3 and a half jars of homemade blackberry jam potted and ready for consumption on toast tomorrow morning :smug: 

And we are returning tomorrow to our secret stash to get the necessary for the spicy blackberry chutney, which needs to lie fallow for a few months to reach maximum nommo, and is just perfect with cold meats at Christmas:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

But tomorrow we will take the bikes, it's 2hrs walk there and 2hrs walk back, poor dh was exhausted today :awww: Us SAHM's who have all the leisure in the world to walk for hours with our bubbas!:blush:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I have 3 and a half jars of homemade blackberry jam potted and ready for consumption on toast tomorrow morning :smug:
> 
> And we are returning tomorrow to our secret stash to get the necessary for the spicy blackberry chutney, which needs to lie fallow for a few months to reach maximum nommo, and is just perfect with cold meats at Christmas:cloud9:

That sounds fab!!! You'll have to share the recipe :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG you are all soooooooo boring! Out partying on a Saturday night when you could be having a JAM SEMINAR from MONKEYJAMMIN'PANTS?!!:shrug:

Well I will go to bed then:sulk:

Adieu then my petals:flower: See you anon:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 and a half jars of homemade blackberry jam potted and ready for consumption on toast tomorrow morning :smug:
> 
> And we are returning tomorrow to our secret stash to get the necessary for the spicy blackberry chutney, which needs to lie fallow for a few months to reach maximum nommo, and is just perfect with cold meats at Christmas:cloud9:
> 
> That sounds fab!!! You'll have to share the recipe :thumbup:Click to expand...

I will! I'll Inner Sanctum it:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 and a half jars of homemade blackberry jam potted and ready for consumption on toast tomorrow morning :smug:
> 
> And we are returning tomorrow to our secret stash to get the necessary for the spicy blackberry chutney, which needs to lie fallow for a few months to reach maximum nommo, and is just perfect with cold meats at Christmas:cloud9:
> 
> That sounds fab!!! You'll have to share the recipe :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I will! I'll Inner Sanctum it:thumbup:Click to expand...

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

It has been sooo quiet today!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh my this cold is really frustrating. I hope I wake up tomorrow and I feel better. I want to enjoy my week here.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Oh my this cold is really frustrating. I hope I wake up tomorrow and I feel better. I want to enjoy my week here.

I know it sounds funny, but I swear it works...

Three times a day, get a couple cotton balls and hydrogen peroxide. Soak one cotton ball and lay on your side, dripping the hydrogen peroxide carefully into your ear until you can't hear out of that ear anymore - just takes four or five drops. Let it sizzle for a few minutes and then flip and do your other side. I lay a kleenex down and let my first ear drain while I do the second.

Also, drink lemon herbal tea with honey. 

Those things tend to work for me to try and fend off a cold! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

So today I've been stricken with round ligament pain! :cry:

As if the hemroid and diarrhea (thanks, antibiotics) I've been dealing with isn't enough...

I was convinced my UTI had taken over, the pain feels the same. I told DH I felt like someone was sticking needles in my girl parts and I have to pee all the time. I was in some serious pain and he went to his computer and searched and says,
"So do you not check your forum??" I looked at him, puzzled. He continues, "Because it says on Baby and Bump that you're experiencing round ligament pain. The thread title is, 'Stabbing in my vagina'!" I burst out laugh/crying. What a funny guy.

I took a Tylenol. I hope it goes away.


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and I had an urge to go to Goodwill this morning before I was feeling pooey and I took DH along. He was so cute, he looked up one isle of baby clothes and I looked up the other and we met up at the end. He picked some stuff that was in the 2T (2 years old) range, but I didn't say anything, I wanted to get the stuff he got. It was so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Lol that's 2 funny he looked it up! Thanks for the tip for getting rid of a cold.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning chicks !!!

Lay in today !! 7.30am toot toot

I think a little shopping trip is on order today - and then make dh complete some DIY tasks ... After west ham lose of course. !! 

Ho hum .... 

Luna sorry your feeling bad - I had a uti mine did go after the untibotics so get yourself checked out ! Sorry about the cold addie !!!

Jam making is rock and roll munkie .... No one goes out on a Saturday night these days x


----------



## HollyMonkey

My jam is nommo! :wohoo:

Morning all! Hope you have lovely Sundays :flower:

No sign of Leo yet?

Luna that's a crazy cold cure :haha: But if it works then why not! Addie you could try overdosing on oranges? Sometimes works for me if I catch it early. And go to bed before 10pm one night :thumbup:

My dad's back in hospital :cry: but my mum said not to panic since they're just doing lots of tests and scans and so far things look good and they think they've found the culprit of his pain and it's not cancer related so fx'd for my daddykins :hugs:

And we can stop working DH and I and buy a château with a swimming pool and I can get a horse because we just won 4 whole euros on the lottery :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

GoodmOrning CruncchhhIiEEeEeee


----------



## poas

Morning all!! My sister is having Harri today and overnight, so me and oh are going to have 'couple time'.....weird!!Hope everyone has a great sunday, luna I hope you are better soon, and b I hope your dad is soon well...and Addie too of course :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't think I'll get a job with National Geographic:nope: Here is my deer picture and my bug picture from yesterday. And Holly blackberry picking. She ate every blackberry she picked:munch:
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 0









011.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 0









024.jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

AND MY JAM!!!!!:happydance: 

And veggies and basil for our lunch from the garden:happydance:

And chutney making this afternoon:happydance:

Hey Lissy that will be weird having just couple time!Enjoy!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0









041.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0









039.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Crunchie

Oh munkie that looks yummy 

I just did some ironing which is most unusual .... Maybe after nearly 2 years or marriage I might be turning wifey 

Sorry about your daddy, he will be home soon xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's soooooo boring waiting to O. :sleep: I can understand that Jaynie and Sarachka and Newbie haven't been around much, it's the most boring ttc stretch. I did an opk this morning in the hope I was O'ing on CD 9 :rofl: Very much negative! Surprise surprise :fool:

Right, better go and milk the cow. (ie go to the shop and buy some milk, but DH and I have dreams of self sufficiency so we like to think we have a cow:mamafy:)

Have lovely Sunny Sundays all:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Oh munkie that looks yummy
> 
> I just did some ironing which is most unusual .... Maybe after nearly 2 years or marriage I might be turning wifey
> 
> Sorry about your daddy, he will be home soon xxx

Ughh iro*ing! I can't even type the word without getting rashy.

Thanks Crunch, yes hopefully he'll be out tomorrow- he went in on Friday but my mum always does that thing of not telling me anything until she knows whether I should jump on a Eurostar in panic or not, like Kit's DH:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Naughty mummies !!!!

Enjoy your day .... Dh is stll asleep at 10.13am .... Might go and do a bellyflop on him !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just remembered something!:rofl: I was teaching my dh forest themed English vocabulary yesterday on our walk and he learnt the word 'slug'....and when I tested him on 'snail' he said it was called a 'slughouse' :rofl: He thought it would be correct since it was a slug with a house:awww: 


Tuna, sweetcorn and mayonnaise and garden beans pasta salad for lunch.:munch: With tomato and basil with dressing side salad:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> This afternoons I see nada :( surely it would show now?
> View attachment 245951

Hmmm, not sure Ginge. if you don't really know what DPO you are then it's difficult to predict :shrug:



babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So Clare, were they able to tell you if baby is 'big' or if your due date is off??
> 
> due day should be 9th november not 14th :happydance: very very healthy baba nothing wrong.stupid midwife got me worried/////
> 
> hmmm shall i change ticker :haha:Click to expand...

Beautiful scan pics Clare :cloud9: thanks for sharing :thumbup: I hope you have stopped worrying now :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> And my jam is just coming to what they call in the jam making world a 'rolling boil'. Ahhh! :cloud9: reminds me of the days I gave Mick Jagger blow jobs just until he came to a rolling boil, then flicked him on the nose and walked away saying his lips were too big for my likings:shrug:

:shock: YOU did this to Mick as well? I wonder who did it to him first? :-k



HollyMonkey said:


> OMG you are all soooooooo boring! Out partying on a Saturday night when you could be having a JAM SEMINAR from MONKEYJAMMIN'PANTS?!!:shrug:
> 
> Well I will go to bed then:sulk:
> 
> Adieu then my petals:flower: See you anon:flower:

Your jaminar was fabbo my lovely - who needs nights out on the town when we have condiments?



addie25 said:


> Oh my this cold is really frustrating. I hope I wake up tomorrow and I feel better. I want to enjoy my week here.

Hope you feel much better very soon addie - nothing worse than feeling rubbish when you're off on your hols :nope:



LunaLady said:


> So today I've been stricken with round ligament pain! :cry:
> 
> As if the hemroid and diarrhea (thanks, antibiotics) I've been dealing with isn't enough...
> 
> I was convinced my UTI had taken over, the pain feels the same. I told DH I felt like someone was sticking needles in my girl parts and I have to pee all the time. I was in some serious pain and he went to his computer and searched and says,
> "So do you not check your forum??" I looked at him, puzzled. He continues, "Because it says on Baby and Bump that you're experiencing round ligament pain. The thread title is, 'Stabbing in my vagina'!" I burst out laugh/crying. What a funny guy.
> 
> I took a Tylenol. I hope it goes away.

My word Luna - you are having a horrible time right now...but then, you are entering the twilight zone that is THIRD TRIMESTER!! It does get a bit harder so please get yourself well my lovely :hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> My jam is nommo! :wohoo:
> 
> Morning all! Hope you have lovely Sundays :flower:
> 
> No sign of Leo yet?
> 
> Luna that's a crazy cold cure :haha: But if it works then why not! Addie you could try overdosing on oranges? Sometimes works for me if I catch it early. And go to bed before 10pm one night :thumbup:
> 
> My dad's back in hospital :cry: but my mum said not to panic since they're just doing lots of tests and scans and so far things look good and they think they've found the culprit of his pain and it's not cancer related so fx'd for my daddykins :hugs:
> 
> And we can stop working DH and I and buy a château with a swimming pool and I can get a horse because we just won 4 whole euros on the lottery :fool:

Fingers crossed all is well with daddy :hugs: I'm sure he'll be just dandy :thumbup: And CONGRATS on the big win - will you still talk to the poor folks do you think?



poas said:


> Morning all!! My sister is having Harri today and overnight, so me and oh are going to have 'couple time'.....weird!!Hope everyone has a great sunday, luna I hope you are better soon, and b I hope your dad is soon well...and Addie too of course :)

Have some lovely quality you and OH time Lissy - 'tis a nice idea :flower:



Crunchie said:


> Oh munkie that looks yummy
> 
> I just did some ironing which is most unusual .... Maybe after nearly 2 years or marriage I might be turning wifey
> 
> Sorry about your daddy, he will be home soon xxx

:shock: Ironing?? You must be ill!! Don't panic..I'll phone you an Hambulance (see what I did there? :winkwink:)



Crunchie said:


> Naughty mummies !!!!
> 
> Enjoy your day .... Dh is stll asleep at 10.13am .... Might go and do a bellyflop on him !!!

Ooooo, when I'm not pregnant or recovering from being pregnant, one of my favourite things to do to OH if he's having a very long lie is to surprise him with a bodysplash! This consists of me splatting OH as he lies peacefully in bed and laughing hysterically at how funny I am...'tis odd that he's never normally laughing :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

really bad pains i was in tears :(
sharpe pains in vajajay :(

what is it?


----------



## addie25

B I hope your dad feels better quickly!!! :hugs: I usually OD on orange juice as well we have to go buy some. I hope it works I really feel sick. Im so upset I have not been sick all year n the week we go away I am sick. I really can't do the activities we have planned bc it's not just a stuffy nose I feel sick and dh is being a good sport about it saying he doesn't care if we do the activities but I really want 2. Ok back to bed


----------



## addie25

2 funny with the body splash Kit!!!

I am not sure what the sharp pains are but I hope they go away!!:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just called Midwife she thinks there branston Hicks.she said if they become regular/bleeding or leak fluid to come in.but otherwise she says its normal.:wacko:
really?i must be a wimp they hurt :(


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm on 4365 

Just thought i'd share a few images of where i was this weekend...

:kiss: missed you all.. Did try and catch up and have seen beautitious photos of our new minis :cloud9: Lyra and Cara and Nate just actually make my ovaries :cry:

Had a great weekend was so glad I went was no good for the bank balance but :shrug: - you can't take it with you...
 



Attached Files:







belfast castle one.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1









View_Belfast_Castle.jpg
File size: 182.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow *Jaynie* that looks amazing! Maybe DH and I could buy that place with our lottery win of last night? You must tell us all what japes you got up to:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow i want to live there :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Just called Midwife she thinks there branston Hicks.she said if they become regular/bleeding or leak fluid to come in.but otherwise she says its normal.:wacko:
> really?i must be a wimp they hurt :(

Branston Hicks:haha: That's the kind I have with my pickle obsession! They can be painful Clare so don't worry, your tummy will soon muscle up to take them:bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: That made me laugh Kit, the bodysplash! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/0trampoline.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off with dh and LO on the bikes to get more blackberries...... for chutney and muffins

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Kindergarten cop is suchhhhhh a funny movie!!! Makes me miss teaching kindergarten!!!

NO WAY! This was on last night and me and Adam watched it yesterday when we were curling on the sofa dying... has someone in the uk mentioned it being on and i missed it or something? :shrug: 

Newbie - i'm here i've been jetsetting to Belfast castle to get drunk and be merry for my cousins nuptuals :cloud9: was awesome but naturally it being a big family do i have hardly had the time to catch up!


----------



## cassie04

Im sick sick sick sick sick sick sick sick sick sick of vomiting!:cry: I AM A MESS! I have tried to cook some toast and even that sends me off!:nope:

THIS LITERALLY SUCKS!!!!!!!! CAN I NOT JUST FAST FORWARD TO THE END OF THE 9TH MONTH?!?!?!?:shrug:

I hate when Dave is at work aswell cos i feel sorry for my self!

Anyway! i thought i would pop in and be a moaning mertyle! Also i wanted to says

Jaynie- i want to live in that castle! i could soooo pull of being a princess!

Addie- Me and you will be sick together!:hugs:

Clare- Wow look at your avatar! you got your 3d scan! what was it like? did they tell you anything interesting at the scan!>!>??1

B- have a lovely day my love!!!!!!

Sending big cuddles!

Im off to go vom again!:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Just got to nip out then i will be back wiht proper catch up and more photos... 

I forgot all my outfit for the wedding which considering i was only really there for the wedding was pretty :dohh: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Right well we basically drank for 2 days got to the airport on the way on Thursday and we flew with my aunt uncle and cousin and drank in the airport and carried on except me and adam seemingly were the only ones who remembered that we were there for a wedding and unpacked our clothes *drunk* in doing so we realised that I had forgot my dress that I was wearing for the day :dohh:. I had to leg it round Belfast - luckily French Connection were having a sale and I got a £130 dress for £30 and my shoes were £68 but they are the most gorgeous wedges *I have ever seen *and for the hight they are beautiful and we managed to get a decent night's kip for the wedding day...

I had my hair in rags and that was fun so it was curly plus the dress I chose was so not me but in a good way like with my sis there to do my make up and my aunt to do the rags I felt so lucky! Like a celeb :cloud9: 

The castle was where the wedding was at so the place where we stayed was on waring street, Belfast. It was awesome a massive hotel so all my family fitted and we just had such a laugh many of them fell over, etc etc - my auntie doing the dodgy accent (our nana is from there so we used to take her off type thin 'aye sew ait iys' type accent (for the US turts) :haha: the photos below are shot of the dress and the mural that was on our street there are 4 ish major murals in N.Ireland and we seen 3 of them. I'll show you the other one too when I find an image online of it... 

How's everyone else?


----------



## firstbaby25

my outfit and my mural is it murial? i always thought mural?
 



Attached Files:







hotel view.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 4









wedding outfit..jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> AND MY JAM!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> And veggies and basil for our lunch from the garden:happydance:
> 
> And chutney making this afternoon:happydance:
> 
> Hey Lissy that will be weird having just couple time!Enjoy!:thumbup:

Oh, so cute!! You're such a cute little 50's housewife! :haha:
DH and I watched a documentary last night called 'Dirt' about how important the soil is and how we're messing it all up with our monocropping and cities and whatnot. But, there was this awesome guy in France who loves his soil and cares for it and has lovely produce because of it. Made DH and I want to be all self sustaining, as you mentioned... I'd love to have about 20 acres and have chickens and goats (for milk and meat) and a garden and perhaps some alpaca or the like so I could shear them and spin their wool and sell it on Etsy and that would be my job :thumbup: Our only thing... how does one go on vacation with so many responsibilities at home??? :-k



babyhopes2010 said:


> really bad pains i was in tears :(
> sharpe pains in vajajay :(
> 
> what is it?

I guess you didn't catch up the one page before you posted this :haha: I was talking of the exact same thing. I suspect it to be round ligament pain. I'm having it today, too - though so far not as intense as yesterday. :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> my outfit and my mural is it murial? i always thought mural?

You look gorgeous, Jaynie! You're the one in red, right? And the castle is LOVELY! I bet it was a beautiful wedding. Sounds like you had lots of fun! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I dunno if you all know mainly trin and molls newbie addie Luna etc. Peace is a massive issue in n.Ireland with Protestants and Catholics and loyalist and republicans... The other mural was much more violent and resonant... (check me out B)! 

I'm now not on the laptop the house where we are house sitting has a broken boiler so no hot water. So we have to go home for a shower and clean clothes... I hope beyond all hope that the washer is electrical!


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie!!! :hi:

Wow - I am in love with your wedding venue - it looks amazing! It sounds like you had an equally amazing time too. I bet you did spend a fortune but you're right, life is for living and you did this weekend! :thumbup:

I hope all is well and the boiler gets fixed quick smart :hugs:

ETA - and yes, you're right, it's a mural - not to be confuzzled with Muriel the woman's name :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooooooo turtles!!! :hi:

I'm just back from the mountains where we went snow hunting this today after a beautiful birth last night/ this morning :cloud9: Here are some pics while I catch up...I suspect there'll be a lot :blush:
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284957_10150340088564880_594719879_9663782_7374959_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284213_10150340088589880_594719879_9663783_3421227_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282138_10150339877724880_594719879_9660986_1400625_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185322_10150339877244880_594719879_9660976_7376292_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Jaynie you look stunning:cloud9: Glad you had fun, and you're a working woman now so you deserve to spend some cash on fun weekends away! Is that your sister you're with in the pic? And who's the man looming in the background, your bodyguard?:haha: 

Yes Kit's right, *wall mural* and *Aunt Muriel*:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Trin :hi:

Gorgeous pics:thumbup: Bet the boys had a lovely time:hugs:

You're in luck, it's been a very quiet turtle weekend so you won't have too much catching up to do:book:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molllyyyy come out come out where ever you are!!! Making me worry...I hope your ok!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Im sick sick sick sick sick sick sick sick sick sick of vomiting!:cry: I AM A MESS! I have tried to cook some toast and even that sends me off!:nope:
> 
> THIS LITERALLY SUCKS!!!!!!!! CAN I NOT JUST FAST FORWARD TO THE END OF THE 9TH MONTH?!?!?!?:shrug:
> 
> I hate when Dave is at work aswell cos i feel sorry for my self!
> 
> Anyway! i thought i would pop in and be a moaning mertyle! Also i wanted to says
> 
> Jaynie- i want to live in that castle! i could soooo pull of being a princess!
> 
> Addie- Me and you will be sick together!:hugs:
> 
> Clare- Wow look at your avatar! you got your 3d scan! what was it like? did they tell you anything interesting at the scan!>!>??1
> 
> B- have a lovely day my love!!!!!!
> 
> Sending big cuddles!
> 
> Im off to go vom again!:dohh:

Thanks Cassie:hugs: 

I have had a nice day, we've just been out blackberry picking on the bikes which was lovely:cloud9: 

Hope your nasty https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/0026.gif goes away soon. My sis was sick all the way through her pregnancies but it's VERY RARE to have that, it will go away don't worry :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Molllyyyy come out come out where ever you are!!! Making me worry...I hope your ok!

Maybe she's just spending time with her OH now he's home?:shrug: So sweet if Leo has arrived though :baby:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hey clare
> 
> We are having a race lol .... You will love the scan .... I thought it was amazing x
> 
> Also I had my miscarriage on sept 25 last year and I an sure that is when bubba will arrive ..... X

I had my last mc on the 4th march and my due sate is 8th march...weird:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Just watching the news and in tears. 29 000 children have died in Somalia since MAY and 40 babies have died in one camp this week :cry: Too sad


----------



## addie25

Jaynie what beautiful pictures!!!!!!!! I want to move there!!!
Cassie yes we can be sick together!! This sux I'm on the couch instead of on the beach!!! My nose is less stuffy so hopefully I'm getting better but still feel sick. We went to breakfast n I needed to come back right away I couldn't stand for 2 long.:nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Trin :hi:
> 
> Gorgeous pics:thumbup: Bet the boys had a lovely time:hugs:
> 
> You're in luck, it's been a very quiet turtle weekend so you won't have too much catching up to do:book:

Yep, all caught up :thumbup: I :brat: your JAM!!!!!! And I :want: to make pesto with your basil!!!!

Hope your dad is feeling a bit better? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Trin! :hugs:
What lovely pictures! The mountains are just beautiful!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My spicy apple and blackberry chutney is simmering :dance:


----------



## addie25

Trin what beautiful pictures!!! Wish I was with you!
Jaynie that dress is lovely you look beautiful!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey clare
> 
> We are having a race lol .... You will love the scan .... I thought it was amazing x
> 
> Also I had my miscarriage on sept 25 last year and I an sure that is when bubba will arrive ..... X
> 
> I had my last mc on the 4th march and my due sate is 8th march...weird:wacko:Click to expand...

Around the 22nd of April (DH's B'day) is my spooky zone- I had my first mc at 8 weeks just then, and the next year a sticky Holly BFP exactly at the same time and then this year another bfp but non sticky:dohh: Hoping for a completely 'unrelated to April' BFP soon:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Just watching the news and in tears. 29 000 children have died in Somalia since MAY and 40 babies have died in one camp this week :cry: Too sad

It's awful isn't it:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It makes me feel guilty, all the blackberries and courgettes growing here:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LUNA! We have the chickens and the eggs and nearly got a pair of goats recently but they'll eat EVERYTHING in the garden and since we quite like our flowers and plants we decided against it!!

And holidays we tend to take separately so that someone is there for the animals! And in the summer we manage to find someone to look after them, this year it was my friend from babyswimmers, hence the importance of joining a babyswimmers club :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Power poster!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly!!! How goes it? Did the crackboom work?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so boring and no one loves me and I clear the thread every time :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry:

Woe is me

I have no friends:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I'll just go and cook myself in my own chutney and then you'll be sorry:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all:flower:
I still cant get any time to get on properly the days are just going to quick:cry:, we are not looking forward to daddy going to work tomorrow:cry:. But we may find bnb time as we are waiting in for MW for heel prick test:thumbup:.





LunaLady said:


> So today I've been stricken with round ligament pain! :cry:
> 
> As if the hemroid and diarrhea (thanks, antibiotics) I've been dealing with isn't enough...
> 
> I was convinced my UTI had taken over, the pain feels the same. I told DH I felt like someone was sticking needles in my girl parts and I have to pee all the time. I was in some serious pain and he went to his computer and searched and says,
> "So do you not check your forum??" I looked at him, puzzled. He continues, "Because it says on Baby and Bump that you're experiencing round ligament pain. The thread title is, 'Stabbing in my vagina'!" I burst out laugh/crying. What a funny guy.
> 
> I took a Tylenol. I hope it goes away.




LunaLady said:


> Oh, and I had an urge to go to Goodwill this morning before I was feeling pooey and I took DH along. He was so cute, he looked up one isle of baby clothes and I looked up the other and we met up at the end. He picked some stuff that was in the 2T (2 years old) range, but I didn't say anything, I wanted to get the stuff he got. It was so sweet :cloud9:


:cloud9:awwww how sweet is DH !! I trust you will post some pictures:happydance:

sorry your feeling pooey sweetie:hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> My jam is nommo! :wohoo:
> 
> Morning all! Hope you have lovely Sundays :flower:
> 
> No sign of Leo yet?
> 
> Luna that's a crazy cold cure :haha: But if it works then why not! Addie you could try overdosing on oranges? Sometimes works for me if I catch it early. And go to bed before 10pm one night :thumbup:
> 
> My dad's back in hospital :cry: but my mum said not to panic since they're just doing lots of tests and scans and so far things look good and they think they've found the culprit of his pain and it's not cancer related so fx'd for my daddykins :hugs:
> 
> And we can stop working DH and I and buy a château with a swimming pool and I can get a horse because we just won 4 whole euros on the lottery :fool:

B i missed your dad is poorly i hope he is out tomorrow, and im sure your mum just doesnt want to worry you to much:hugs:.
Cool jam i would love some chutney me likes chutneys:haha:nudge nudge:haha::winkwink:




poas said:


> Morning all!! My sister is having Harri today and overnight, so me and oh are going to have 'couple time'.....weird!!Hope everyone has a great sunday, luna I hope you are better soon, and b I hope your dad is soon well...and Addie too of course :)


we had a couples hour and half today mum had nate reece went his dads and we did lunch twas nice missed him like mad though:wacko:what did you guys do?



HollyMonkey said:


> Just remembered something!:rofl: I was teaching my dh forest themed English vocabulary yesterday on our walk and he learnt the word 'slug'....and when I tested him on 'snail' he said it was called a 'slughouse' :rofl: He thought it would be correct since it was a slug with a house:awww:
> 
> 
> Tuna, sweetcorn and mayonnaise and garden beans pasta salad for lunch.:munch: With tomato and basil with dressing side salad:thumbup:


DH is too cute slughouse:haha:




firstbaby25 said:


> I'm on 4365
> 
> Just thought i'd share a few images of where i was this weekend...
> 
> :kiss: missed you all.. Did try and catch up and have seen beautitious photos of our new minis :cloud9: Lyra and Cara and Nate just actually make my ovaries :cry:
> 
> Had a great weekend was so glad I went was no good for the bank balance but :shrug: - you can't take it with you...




firstbaby25 said:


> my outfit and my mural is it murial? i always thought mural?

you look gorge as does the venue :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I will you know! It's not empty threats! I will finely chop myself, douse myself with vinegar, and leap into the large pan and cook myself. And then I'll seal myself in a jar for 3 months. Since you all hate me :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

Crackdown no work. :growlmad: 

We have done loads of crackboom... only continue to have contractions (so many my tum is sore, like doing 100 sit ups sore) had some pinkish bloody stuff last night. Could have been plug or left over :sperm: either way... no Leo. :shrug: OH is going out of town this week Monday-friday and so is my sister. :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

I nuv you B. :hugs: I was trying to post via celly phoney and it was slow going.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley!!!:wohoo: I have a friend!!! If my chutney turns out nommo I'll send you a jar:thumbup: Will taste it first though to check!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly! :wohoo: Another friend!! :dance:

Oh no you're going to be lonesome again:hugs: I remember that 100 sit ups a day feeling with Holly! Remember to take it easy though Molly, I'm sure the girls will be happy to help out, especially if you tell them they're waiting on Prince Leo....


----------



## x-ginge-x

Under my arms and my nipples are soooo sore :( :af: should arrive from tomorrow onwards! Test this am were :bfn:


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles!! I am resting watching I Love Lucy. DH and I may go in hot tub maybe the hot water will make me feel better. 

Molly I hope u r resting :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Under my arms and my nipples are soooo sore :( :af: should arrive from tomorrow onwards! Test this am were :bfn:

Maybe it's for the best if OH is absent due to relationship revisions? Could have all been a bit traumatic?:shrug: So nice seeing lines though, whatever the circumstances around them. Lines, give me lines! :devil:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly! :wohoo: Another friend!! :dance:
> 
> Oh no you're going to be lonesome again:hugs: I remember that 100 sit ups a day feeling with Holly! Remember to take it easy though Molly, I'm sure the girls will be happy to help out, especially if you tell them they're waiting on Prince Leo....

Yes, I will be easy on myself once Monday morning comes. :)


----------



## addie25

Oh no b r u going to convince me to take a HPT after my transfer???


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Oh no b r u going to convince me to take a HPT after my transfer???

I won't bully you into anything:hugs: But I do have a suspicion that you're a total poas aholic like myself and you won't be able to resist :tease:

It happens everytime, I tell myself I won't test until af is late and I never do wait that long so I decided it was maybe better to stop lying to myself and accept that I'm a hopeless incorrigable early tester:haha:


----------



## addie25

Lol yes I am a poasa. I won't b able to wait till blood test but I am only buying ONE box and taking it a day or 2 be4 blood test. I don't trust HPT as much now that I had a m/c I want to see lovely blood test results!!!


----------



## Mollykins

B, jam looks nommy!

Addie, sorry you are sick. That's rotten.


----------



## addie25

Hi Molly!!! I feel a small bit better so I hope tomorrow I wake up and feel all better so I can begin enjoying this week!!! Nikki cat is loving this house she is sleeping under the covers in one of the bedrooms. That means she thinks she is home.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

May I share a little sentimental thing with you all:flower: The boys are away this week so I have DH to myself which is already a delight in itself :cloud9: and we've been 2 days in a row blackberry picking, as you know, to a clearing in the forest I discovered which is full of them. Well today when we were there it was a bright breezy sunny afternoon, and I'd prepared sandwiches for us for when we finished, made from the jam of yesterday's blackberry pick. So to sit in the long grass and eat sandwiches made from the fruit of yesterday's labours with Holly and my DH before heading home on the bikes was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It was funny for us to think we'd picked the blackberries that were in our jam sandwiches just yesterday late afternoon :fool: Such a lovely moment of sun and breeze and blackberries and my little blonde baby and dark man bear dh:cloud9::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LUNA! We have the chickens and the eggs and nearly got a pair of goats recently but they'll eat EVERYTHING in the garden and since we quite like our flowers and plants we decided against it!!
> 
> And holidays we tend to take separately so that someone is there for the animals! And in the summer we manage to find someone to look after them, this year it was my friend from babyswimmers, hence the importance of joining a babyswimmers club :haha:

I'd LOVE to get chickens... I wish we didn't live in a neighborhood with an HOA. It's our five year plan to buy another house with acreage and have chickens and a garden at the least - and maybe goats and my alpacas :awww:

Yep, I'm sure there's always someone to look after the animals. We have lots of family around here, so I'm sure I could find someone. It's just always such a pain... To be animal-less would be so nice! We could just nip off for a few days without worry. As it is, the dogs have to go to the kennel at almost $50 per day for them and the cats need someone to come by and feed/water them... annoying. BUT, I love them so much... such a catch 22!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Lol yes I am a poasa. I won't b able to wait till blood test but I am only buying ONE box and taking it a day or 2 be4 blood test. I don't trust HPT as much now that I had a m/c I want to see lovely blood test results!!!

I agree! Fabby doubling bloods:hugs: And weesticks just for playtime fun:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Awww B that is very romantic!!!! Sounds like the most perfect way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## TrinityMom

Just watching the latest (not so new anymore) Shrek with the boys and then off to bed

Sorry you're feeling crappy with AF on her way Ginge. And Mollz, sorry things are so up in the air, especially with DH going away again

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> May I share a little sentimental thing with you all:flower: The boys are away this week so I have DH to myself which is already a delight in itself :cloud9: and we've been 2 days in a row blackberry picking, as you know, to a clearing in the forest I discovered which is full of them. Well today when we were there it was a bright breezy sunny afternoon, and I'd prepared sandwiches for us for when we finished, made from the jam of yesterday's blackberry pick. So to sit in the long grass and eat sandwiches made from the fruit of yesterday's labours with Holly and my DH before heading home on the bikes was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It was funny for us to think we'd picked the blackberries that were in our jam sandwiches just yesterday late afternoon :fool: Such a lovely moment of sun and breeze and blackberries and my little blonde baby and dark man bear dh:cloud9::hugs::kiss:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: perfect :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello all:flower:
> I still cant get any time to get on properly the days are just going to quick:cry:, we are not looking forward to daddy going to work tomorrow:cry:. But we may find bnb time as we are waiting in for MW for heel prick test:thumbup:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So today I've been stricken with round ligament pain! :cry:
> 
> As if the hemroid and diarrhea (thanks, antibiotics) I've been dealing with isn't enough...
> 
> I was convinced my UTI had taken over, the pain feels the same. I told DH I felt like someone was sticking needles in my girl parts and I have to pee all the time. I was in some serious pain and he went to his computer and searched and says,
> "So do you not check your forum??" I looked at him, puzzled. He continues, "Because it says on Baby and Bump that you're experiencing round ligament pain. The thread title is, 'Stabbing in my vagina'!" I burst out laugh/crying. What a funny guy.
> 
> I took a Tylenol. I hope it goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I had an urge to go to Goodwill this morning before I was feeling pooey and I took DH along. He was so cute, he looked up one isle of baby clothes and I looked up the other and we met up at the end. He picked some stuff that was in the 2T (2 years old) range, but I didn't say anything, I wanted to get the stuff he got. It was so sweet :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :cloud9:awwww how sweet is DH !! I trust you will post some pictures:happydance:
> 
> sorry your feeling pooey sweetie:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Hayley! I'll have to take some pictures one of these days of the massive amounts of clothing I've bought for just a few dollars. I'm well chuffed with myself for the money I've saved! :smug:

I have faith in you that everything will be fine when your DH goes to work tomorrow :hugs: You're a wonderful mummy and I'll just keep my fingers crossed Nate is a quite darling angel for you :thumbup: 
How is he doing? Screamy screamy? Or docile? :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> And I will you know! It's not empty threats! I will finely chop myself, douse myself with vinegar, and leap into the large pan and cook myself. And then I'll seal myself in a jar for 3 months. Since you all hate me :sulk:

Will you add that recipe to the Inner Sanctum, too?? :haha:

*"Beffany Chutney" *


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> LUNA! We have the chickens and the eggs and nearly got a pair of goats recently but they'll eat EVERYTHING in the garden and since we quite like our flowers and plants we decided against it!!
> 
> And holidays we tend to take separately so that someone is there for the animals! And in the summer we manage to find someone to look after them, this year it was my friend from babyswimmers, hence the importance of joining a babyswimmers club :haha:
> 
> I'd LOVE to get chickens... I wish we didn't live in a neighborhood with an HOA. It's our five year plan to buy another house with acreage and have chickens and a garden at the least - and maybe goats and my alpacas :awww:
> 
> Yep, I'm sure there's always someone to look after the animals. We have lots of family around here, so I'm sure I could find someone. It's just always such a pain... To be animal-less would be so nice! We could just nip off for a few days without worry. As it is, the dogs have to go to the kennel at almost $50 per day for them and the cats need someone to come by and feed/water them... annoying. BUT, I love them so much... such a catch 22!!Click to expand...

We have 5 chickens and I nuv them! DH and I want to move to the midlands and farm alpacas!!!! That's so weird!
We used to have a cow at my dad's farm. Her name was Moonbeam and she was :cloud9: She was a funny old thing tho because she would only let you milk her if you sang to her :wacko:

We rescued a day old goat and raised her. Her name was Freya. I adored her. She was so clever and playful - she played soccer with the boys and tag with the dogs. She was very destructive tho. We had her in our cat garden at the time and she ate a whole couch, includinng the frame, wouldn't eat goat pellets but loved Iams cat food and cat fur - she would graze on the cats and they all had a bald stripe down their backs. Someone on a farm was looking for a companion for a bottle-reared goat so we took her to their farm. When we went to visit he about 6 months later she recognised us and went mad running in circles around us. I miss her :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> May I share a little sentimental thing with you all:flower: The boys are away this week so I have DH to myself which is already a delight in itself :cloud9: and we've been 2 days in a row blackberry picking, as you know, to a clearing in the forest I discovered which is full of them. Well today when we were there it was a bright breezy sunny afternoon, and I'd prepared sandwiches for us for when we finished, made from the jam of yesterday's blackberry pick. So to sit in the long grass and eat sandwiches made from the fruit of yesterday's labours with Holly and my DH before heading home on the bikes was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It was funny for us to think we'd picked the blackberries that were in our jam sandwiches just yesterday late afternoon :fool: Such a lovely moment of sun and breeze and blackberries and my little blonde baby and dark man bear dh:cloud9::hugs::kiss:

:awww: Awww! That is sooooo sweet! I love moments like that :cloud9:

Bethany - on a canning note - do you know if honey can be substituted for sugar in canning recipes? I want to make some jam because DH and I have been on a peanut butter and jelly (on sprouted grain bread!) kick lately and we're going through jelly/jam/preserves/etc like it's going out of style and it's really expensive. I'd love to get a flat of raspberries and make some jam, but I'd prefer to use honey.
What say you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> LUNA! We have the chickens and the eggs and nearly got a pair of goats recently but they'll eat EVERYTHING in the garden and since we quite like our flowers and plants we decided against it!!
> 
> And holidays we tend to take separately so that someone is there for the animals! And in the summer we manage to find someone to look after them, this year it was my friend from babyswimmers, hence the importance of joining a babyswimmers club :haha:
> 
> I'd LOVE to get chickens... I wish we didn't live in a neighborhood with an HOA. It's our five year plan to buy another house with acreage and have chickens and a garden at the least - and maybe goats and my alpacas :awww:
> 
> Yep, I'm sure there's always someone to look after the animals. We have lots of family around here, so I'm sure I could find someone. It's just always such a pain... To be animal-less would be so nice! We could just nip off for a few days without worry. As it is, the dogs have to go to the kennel at almost $50 per day for them and the cats need someone to come by and feed/water them... annoying. BUT, I love them so much... such a catch 22!!Click to expand...

My MIL takes the dog for the moment but worst case we can just do dog friendly hols (everyone in Brittany had their dogs with them!) and our rabbits and guinea pigs are peskier than the chickens really, chickens can go a few days with plenty of water and grain available:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> LUNA! We have the chickens and the eggs and nearly got a pair of goats recently but they'll eat EVERYTHING in the garden and since we quite like our flowers and plants we decided against it!!
> 
> And holidays we tend to take separately so that someone is there for the animals! And in the summer we manage to find someone to look after them, this year it was my friend from babyswimmers, hence the importance of joining a babyswimmers club :haha:
> 
> I'd LOVE to get chickens... I wish we didn't live in a neighborhood with an HOA. It's our five year plan to buy another house with acreage and have chickens and a garden at the least - and maybe goats and my alpacas :awww:
> 
> Yep, I'm sure there's always someone to look after the animals. We have lots of family around here, so I'm sure I could find someone. It's just always such a pain... To be animal-less would be so nice! We could just nip off for a few days without worry. As it is, the dogs have to go to the kennel at almost $50 per day for them and the cats need someone to come by and feed/water them... annoying. BUT, I love them so much... such a catch 22!!Click to expand...
> 
> We have 5 chickens and I nuv them! DH and I want to move to the midlands and farm alpacas!!!! That's so weird!
> We used to have a cow at my dad's farm. Her name was Moonbeam and she was :cloud9: She was a funny old thing tho because she would only let you milk her if you sang to her :wacko:
> 
> We rescued a day old goat and raised her. Her name was Freya. I adored her. She was so clever and playful - she played soccer with the boys and tag with the dogs. She was very destructive tho. We had her in our cat garden at the time and she ate a whole couch, includinng the frame, wouldn't eat goat pellets but loved Iams cat food and cat fur - she would graze on the cats and they all had a bald stripe down their backs. Someone on a farm was looking for a companion for a bottle-reared goat so we took her to their farm. When we went to visit he about 6 months later she recognised us and went mad running in circles around us. I miss her :cry:Click to expand...

Trin, let's move out to the country together and start our aplaca farm!! :happydance:

Your goat sounds so sweet! Glad she found another another home - sounds like her career as a barber to the cats wasn't working out so well :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> May I share a little sentimental thing with you all:flower: The boys are away this week so I have DH to myself which is already a delight in itself :cloud9: and we've been 2 days in a row blackberry picking, as you know, to a clearing in the forest I discovered which is full of them. Well today when we were there it was a bright breezy sunny afternoon, and I'd prepared sandwiches for us for when we finished, made from the jam of yesterday's blackberry pick. So to sit in the long grass and eat sandwiches made from the fruit of yesterday's labours with Holly and my DH before heading home on the bikes was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It was funny for us to think we'd picked the blackberries that were in our jam sandwiches just yesterday late afternoon :fool: Such a lovely moment of sun and breeze and blackberries and my little blonde baby and dark man bear dh:cloud9::hugs::kiss:
> 
> :awww: Awww! That is sooooo sweet! I love moments like that :cloud9:
> 
> Bethany - on a canning note - do you know if honey can be substituted for sugar in canning recipes? I want to make some jam because DH and I have been on a peanut butter and jelly (on sprouted grain bread!) kick lately and we're going through jelly/jam/preserves/etc like it's going out of style and it's really expensive. I'd love to get a flat of raspberries and make some jam, but I'd prefer to use honey.
> What say you?Click to expand...

Hmmm I'm no expert but speaking from my gourmand heart I would say that honey is honey and jam is jam and it may be insulting to both parties to mix them:haha: I understand your instinct to want to use honey as a sugar substitute since it's a rich and romanticised source of sugar, but ultimately if it's just to preserve the fruit as in jam then why bother using honey? If you grow your own sugar cane and have your own beehives you're far more likely to use the bees to make honey and the sugar to make jam so why change the order of things :shrug: But that said I've never tried making jam with honey, I'm sure it would be fine, just maybe a tad sickly sweet and more expensive? I put hardly any sugar in my jam since the fruits were already so sweet and it's delicious,so I personally wouldn't worry too much about it. You can get very hippy sugar Luna, free trade and bio and all, which is probably better than many multi sourced honeys:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> May I share a little sentimental thing with you all:flower: The boys are away this week so I have DH to myself which is already a delight in itself :cloud9: and we've been 2 days in a row blackberry picking, as you know, to a clearing in the forest I discovered which is full of them. Well today when we were there it was a bright breezy sunny afternoon, and I'd prepared sandwiches for us for when we finished, made from the jam of yesterday's blackberry pick. So to sit in the long grass and eat sandwiches made from the fruit of yesterday's labours with Holly and my DH before heading home on the bikes was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It was funny for us to think we'd picked the blackberries that were in our jam sandwiches just yesterday late afternoon :fool: Such a lovely moment of sun and breeze and blackberries and my little blonde baby and dark man bear dh:cloud9::hugs::kiss:
> 
> :awww: Awww! That is sooooo sweet! I love moments like that :cloud9:
> 
> Bethany - on a canning note - do you know if honey can be substituted for sugar in canning recipes? I want to make some jam because DH and I have been on a peanut butter and jelly (on sprouted grain bread!) kick lately and we're going through jelly/jam/preserves/etc like it's going out of style and it's really expensive. I'd love to get a flat of raspberries and make some jam, but I'd prefer to use honey.
> What say you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm I'm no expert but speaking from my gourmand heart I would say that honey is honey and jam is jam and it may be insulting to both parties to mix them:haha: I understand your instinct to want to use honey as a sugar substitute since it's a rich and romanticised source of sugar, but ultimately if it's just to preserve the fruit as in jam then why bother using honey? If you grow your own sugar cane and have your own beehives you're far more likely to use the bees to make honey and the sugar to make jam so why change the order of things :shrug: But that said I've never tried making jam with honey, I'm sure it would be fine, just maybe a tad sickly sweet and more expensive? I put hardly any sugar in my jam since the fruits were already so sweet and it's delicious,so I personally wouldn't worry too much about it. You can get very hippy sugar Luna, free trade and bio and all, which is probably better than many multi sourced honeys:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! :thumbup: I just was a little put off by the sheer quantities of sugar required in the recipes in my canning book. I mean, some of them say to put more cups of sugar than fruit! :shrug:
I am itching to give it a go, though, so I look forward to trying it! 
I *did* make orange marmalade and cranberry sauce last year using honey - but only the cranberry sauce turned out. The marmalade was to 'orange rind-y' for my taste.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just bottled my chutney!:dance:

One deep dark November night I will open it and taste the sunshine and feel the breeze of today with my cheesy crackers and ham :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> May I share a little sentimental thing with you all:flower: The boys are away this week so I have DH to myself which is already a delight in itself :cloud9: and we've been 2 days in a row blackberry picking, as you know, to a clearing in the forest I discovered which is full of them. Well today when we were there it was a bright breezy sunny afternoon, and I'd prepared sandwiches for us for when we finished, made from the jam of yesterday's blackberry pick. So to sit in the long grass and eat sandwiches made from the fruit of yesterday's labours with Holly and my DH before heading home on the bikes was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It was funny for us to think we'd picked the blackberries that were in our jam sandwiches just yesterday late afternoon :fool: Such a lovely moment of sun and breeze and blackberries and my little blonde baby and dark man bear dh:cloud9::hugs::kiss:
> 
> :awww: Awww! That is sooooo sweet! I love moments like that :cloud9:
> 
> Bethany - on a canning note - do you know if honey can be substituted for sugar in canning recipes? I want to make some jam because DH and I have been on a peanut butter and jelly (on sprouted grain bread!) kick lately and we're going through jelly/jam/preserves/etc like it's going out of style and it's really expensive. I'd love to get a flat of raspberries and make some jam, but I'd prefer to use honey.
> What say you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm I'm no expert but speaking from my gourmand heart I would say that honey is honey and jam is jam and it may be insulting to both parties to mix them:haha: I understand your instinct to want to use honey as a sugar substitute since it's a rich and romanticised source of sugar, but ultimately if it's just to preserve the fruit as in jam then why bother using honey? If you grow your own sugar cane and have your own beehives you're far more likely to use the bees to make honey and the sugar to make jam so why change the order of things :shrug: But that said I've never tried making jam with honey, I'm sure it would be fine, just maybe a tad sickly sweet and more expensive? I put hardly any sugar in my jam since the fruits were already so sweet and it's delicious,so I personally wouldn't worry too much about it. You can get very hippy sugar Luna, free trade and bio and all, which is probably better than many multi sourced honeys:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :thumbup: I just was a little put off by the sheer quantities of sugar required in the recipes in my canning book. I mean, some of them say to put more cups of sugar than fruit! :shrug:
> I am itching to give it a go, though, so I look forward to trying it!
> I *did* make orange marmalade and cranberry sauce last year using honey - but only the cranberry sauce turned out. The marmalade was to 'orange rind-y' for my taste.Click to expand...

I've been making jams and chutney for over 10yrs now:jo: and at first I followed the recipes, and was always shocked that it was egality fruit versus sugar in weight :shock: I now actually just taste the fruit and adjust the sugar accordingly. Blackberries are really low in pectin so I added some redcurrants and blackcurrants and lemon juice so it would set well, and even with all that acidity and a third of the normal sugar amount it's still really sweet, since the blackberries were ENGORGED with sugar! As Holly can vouch for! I had to scrub the purple moustache off in her bath tonight:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> May I share a little sentimental thing with you all:flower: The boys are away this week so I have DH to myself which is already a delight in itself :cloud9: and we've been 2 days in a row blackberry picking, as you know, to a clearing in the forest I discovered which is full of them. Well today when we were there it was a bright breezy sunny afternoon, and I'd prepared sandwiches for us for when we finished, made from the jam of yesterday's blackberry pick. So to sit in the long grass and eat sandwiches made from the fruit of yesterday's labours with Holly and my DH before heading home on the bikes was just :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It was funny for us to think we'd picked the blackberries that were in our jam sandwiches just yesterday late afternoon :fool: Such a lovely moment of sun and breeze and blackberries and my little blonde baby and dark man bear dh:cloud9::hugs::kiss:
> 
> :awww: Awww! That is sooooo sweet! I love moments like that :cloud9:
> 
> Bethany - on a canning note - do you know if honey can be substituted for sugar in canning recipes? I want to make some jam because DH and I have been on a peanut butter and jelly (on sprouted grain bread!) kick lately and we're going through jelly/jam/preserves/etc like it's going out of style and it's really expensive. I'd love to get a flat of raspberries and make some jam, but I'd prefer to use honey.
> What say you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm I'm no expert but speaking from my gourmand heart I would say that honey is honey and jam is jam and it may be insulting to both parties to mix them:haha: I understand your instinct to want to use honey as a sugar substitute since it's a rich and romanticised source of sugar, but ultimately if it's just to preserve the fruit as in jam then why bother using honey? If you grow your own sugar cane and have your own beehives you're far more likely to use the bees to make honey and the sugar to make jam so why change the order of things :shrug: But that said I've never tried making jam with honey, I'm sure it would be fine, just maybe a tad sickly sweet and more expensive? I put hardly any sugar in my jam since the fruits were already so sweet and it's delicious,so I personally wouldn't worry too much about it. You can get very hippy sugar Luna, free trade and bio and all, which is probably better than many multi sourced honeys:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :thumbup: I just was a little put off by the sheer quantities of sugar required in the recipes in my canning book. I mean, some of them say to put more cups of sugar than fruit! :shrug:
> I am itching to give it a go, though, so I look forward to trying it!
> I *did* make orange marmalade and cranberry sauce last year using honey - but only the cranberry sauce turned out. The marmalade was to 'orange rind-y' for my taste.Click to expand...

Oh my this is fun for me!!! Homemade marmelade is just the most delicious thing ever but you have to use Seville oranges which are in season in February (to my recollection, sometime in the New Year anyway) and cut them really fine and cook them long and slow, and it's just:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the canning lesson, Bethany! :cloud9:
I will take your advice and adjust the sugar in the recipes I have. How much lemon juice do you add?

I must have chosen poor oranges for my marmalade. I made it in December last year. I cooked that stuff for half the day and the rinds still didn't get all soft like I thought they should. :shrug:
Twas so much more work than it was worth, I'm not sure I'll make marmalade again. I prefer berry jams anyhow :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Thanks for the canning lesson, Bethany! :cloud9:
> I will take your advice and adjust the sugar in the recipes I have. How much lemon juice do you add?
> 
> I must have chosen poor oranges for my marmalade. I made it in December last year. I cooked that stuff for half the day and the rinds still didn't get all soft like I thought they should. :shrug:
> Twas so much more work than it was worth, I'm not sure I'll make marmalade again. I prefer berry jams anyhow :thumbup:

*If at first you don't succeed, try, try, and try again *Great motto, in both the marmelade world and the ttc world:haha: Ooooo the lemon juice all depends on what you're jamming- the lower the pectin the more acid you'll need to add. Raspberries are medium in pectin, and the recipe I have for raspberry jam doesn't use lemon juice but specifies 'not quite ripe' raspberries, but you need to pick your own to ensure that!

I have more courgettes than I know what to do with but have just found a recipe for courgette chutney:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Gotta get my beauty sleep and mummy action sleep for tomorrow 

Nighty night Luna and lurkoid turtloids 

A demain, dors bien*


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh thanks for comments... I'm actually a bit frumpy as I had to buy a size 10 :shock: but I did feel nice but I'm on a health kick now :) DEFO! 

I want to get in to making my own chutneys not really in to jam too much. Not enough to make it... But im like B I like making my own tomato and onion chutneys and baking a Camembert :munch: :munch: 

Watching so I married an axe murderer and debating when I should have a bath since I stink :haha: not had one since pre wedding...

Hayles glad you are on :cloud9: Nate's adorable...

Essie you and Lyra sound adorbs she's tres lucky to have you as a mummy :flower: 

Mills sorry you are in limbo, I'm sure he's just getting ready to make a dramatic male appearance. Hope you're ok in the next week... Take it easy love :hugs:

Trin - I'm so happy for you and your olive. Things might be looking up for you with the SPCA (and the nice vet), your practice and growing olive FX'd this luck continues - you deserve all these happy times...

Addie - hope the weather picks up! And that the water does make you feel better! 

Crunch only 4 more days :happydance: you'll be freeee and I'll be wel jel.

Kit really nice to see you on here more course I'm glad you are in love with your princess :cloud9: love hearing even the most pointless things about Cara. Thanks for your lovely comments.

Babyhopes your scan is gorgeous :flower:

I am a bit emotional they mentioned my grandad twice and I got to thinking about him and they had a picture montage and there was a lovely one of him t'is very emotional the bridegroom (my cousin) loved my grandad... I just realised how much I miss him tbh.


----------



## addie25

Got in the hot tub and it started raining. :shrug: Ej just rang the emergency bell in the elevator n I freak out thinking he is suck in it. I'm running up n down the house trying to open each elevator door since I think he's stuck and he was just kidding!!! Well poop to him bc each time I tried to pull the door open the elevator stopped moving and he did get stuck!!! That is why you do not cry wolf.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Chutneys are go Jaynie! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the canning lesson, Bethany! :cloud9:
> I will take your advice and adjust the sugar in the recipes I have. How much lemon juice do you add?
> 
> I must have chosen poor oranges for my marmalade. I made it in December last year. I cooked that stuff for half the day and the rinds still didn't get all soft like I thought they should. :shrug:
> Twas so much more work than it was worth, I'm not sure I'll make marmalade again. I prefer berry jams anyhow :thumbup:
> 
> *If at first you don't succeed, try, try, and try again *Great motto, in both the marmelade world and the ttc world:haha: Ooooo the lemon juice all depends on what you're jamming- the lower the pectin the more acid you'll need to add. Raspberries are medium in pectin, and the recipe I have for raspberry jam doesn't use lemon juice but specifies 'not quite ripe' raspberries, but you need to pick your own to ensure that!
> 
> I have more courgettes than I know what to do with but have just found a recipe for courgette chutney:happydance:Click to expand...

You've got me all excited to jam! WE BE JAMMIN'! :haha:

Maybe tomorrow on my grocery trip I will search out something to jam. :happydance:

Ooo, have you pickled? Courgettes would probably be good pickled! I've made sour kraut before. It's very easy. I have a recipe for pickles in my canning book, I want to try that, too :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I love spicy chutneys... I'm a right dipper. Always have saucy meals too. Tomato-ey ones cheesy ones... Mmmm. I have sauce on everything from chips to sandwiches :munch: :munch:

Night B :sleep: well... 

I have that dread feeling you got as a kid at the end of the summer hols. Guess it's a sign of a good time though?!


----------



## LunaLady

Still a dang eggplant? I thought for sure this week I'd be a squash. Next week, maybe?


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna there are a couple of stickers guess the baby develops something that doesn't affect growth at certain times of the gestation?! :shrug:

:hi: Ginge. Hope you are ok and that if things with your OH were that rough and he was indeed dragging you down that you are enjoying your new found freedom and caring for yourself only :hugs: - if you miss him, I sincerely hope you are coping and that you get what you want in this life. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi has been awfully quiet!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I think there's a lot of competition for thread clearers awards :haha: 

I'm off to be to face the fact that I do actually have to be in work tomorrow :sad2: Adam's asleep on the chair and I'm a not annoyed that he 'wanted to stay up and watch this film' and then when I was in to it griped about wanting to go to bed!! Cheeky... 

Anyway probably catch up on my lunch break :thumbup:...


----------



## Mollykins

I nuv you Jaynie. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi, Molls :hugs:
How's everything?


----------



## addie25

Hiiiiiiii ladies!!!!


----------



## addie25

I am sitting on the deck looking at the ocean and enjoying the sound of the waves. It's so amazing an entire world exists under those peaceful waves. Dh n I were watching about sharks yesterday it was cool even tho they scare me more than anything!!! How do divers just chill down there with them. Oh hello shark I hope ur not hungry I need to take a few pictures of you if you don't mind!!! Oh u wish to eat me well let's see if I can out swim you!!! Are those people mad!!!


----------



## LunaLady

What a boring anniversary weekend we had... thanks to my being super uncomfortable. :cry:

Still getting the stabbing pain in my girl parts. And (sorry TMI!) my clitoris feels like it's going to fall right off. That's the central area of the pain. I've looked again and it doesn't sound like RLP... maybe more SPD? And I'm having this 'omg, have to pee so bad and my bladder hurts for the fullness' feeling and then I pee like a tablespoon. I can't possibly really have a UTI, right? I just got done taking a week's worth of antibiotics yesterday! :cry:

To add to that, I've got this hemroid that's bugging me now thanks to the diarrhea I had for a few days from the antibiotic. It hurts to sit. And it hurts to lay on my side thanks to the other pain. So uncomfortable!

PREGNANCY IS SO GLAMOROUS. :nope:

That's my sob story for today.........


----------



## babyhopes2010

Holy Sh%t iv just found stretch mark :wacko:


heres bumpy pic
https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8934/27weeksbumpy.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poas

LunaLady said:


> What a boring anniversary weekend we had... thanks to my being super uncomfortable. :cry:
> 
> Still getting the stabbing pain in my girl parts. And (sorry TMI!) my clitoris feels like it's going to fall right off. That's the central area of the pain. I've looked again and it doesn't sound like RLP... maybe more SPD? And I'm having this 'omg, have to pee so bad and my bladder hurts for the fullness' feeling and then I pee like a tablespoon. I can't possibly really have a UTI, right? I just got done taking a week's worth of antibiotics yesterday! :cry:
> 
> To add to that, I've got this hemroid that's bugging me now thanks to the diarrhea I had for a few days from the antibiotic. It hurts to sit. And it hurts to lay on my side thanks to the other pain. So uncomfortable!
> 
> PREGNANCY IS SO GLAMOROUS. :nope:
> 
> That's my sob story for today.........

The pain in your hoohaa does sound like spd Luna my love,I would try take it a bit easy for a while as spd is worse when aggravated.Also, we have Mothercare here which sells big old maternity knickers with a great support panel for bump and around the back-I find these really help if you can get your hands on some?
Clare-stretch marks are just baby's first scribble on the wall-try not to fret,but use cocoa butter,it helps a little.
Jaynie-beautiful pics :)
B-I love your 'Little House on the Prairie' stories :)
Molly-I am sorry you are in limbo :(
The new Yummy Mummy brigade-hope you are all doing well :)
Addie I hope you are less sicky now, and Cassie I hope your ms leaves you soon!
Trin-how are you feeling? Still pukey?
Non-preggers I hope you are all soon declaring your bfps with glee to take over from us that have popped or are waiting to!!!
Waiting to pop-pers-I hope you are not too uncomfortable?
If I wrote nothing that applies to you I am very very sorry....I tried my bestest!
Now...yesterday,for our 'couple time' oh and I went to a really nice chinese buffet in milton keynes (Kit, Zen Gardens-at the hub,have you tried?) for lunch and then bought some new books (Game of Thrones series) and THEN oh took me to see the new Harry Potter in 3d in the premier seats, which cost him a fortune but meant I was able (with far less discomfort) to sit and watch it :) What a lovely boy oh is :) 
Now I am sat waiting for Harri to return...I don't like it when he is away,but know he will have had a great time with my sis!
Hope you all have a great Monday xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lissy im sending nat back down with lots of pressies :)


----------



## poas

Oooh that sounds lovely :) I am holding out so I don't have to buy neutral for you lol, plus I am hoping that by the time you pop I should be able to drive again so me and Esme can roadtrip to yours :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Grey and drizzly, so no local tourism today- I've drawn up a list of things to get done- 11 things on my list:shock: Bet I don't get even half of one of them done:haha:

*Lissy!* You live near Kit? That's so cool because I'm going to visit Kit when I'm next in the UK (Kit doesn't know this yet:haha:) and we could meet up for that yummy Chinese Buffet you mentioned? :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Holy Sh%t iv just found stretch mark :wacko:
> 
> 
> heres bumpy pic
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8934/27weeksbumpy.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Lovely bump:cloud9: I used Bio-Oil for my tum, I recommend it:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Does anyone here have (or has tried) a home foot spa with massage function? And if so are they any good or a load of crap? 

I was looking at them in a store last week and was quite intrigued :shrug:


----------



## poas

I do live fairly close yes :) and the foot thing...I tried using my mums the other day and I would say it's ok-but not amazing.I guess it depends on the brand though?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Sun-shiney day here today. Tomorrow is Women's Day so the boys have today off school as well. I worked out with births on Sundays I have worked 14 days in a row :wacko: So think I may pop in to work later for coffee but that's about it :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Trin, let's move out to the country together and start our aplaca farm!! :happydance:
> 
> Your goat sounds so sweet! Glad she found another another home - sounds like her career as a barber to the cats wasn't working out so well :haha:

Oooooh let's!!! That sounds like such fun :thumbup:

Strangely the cats didn't mind Freya grazing on them...probably would have once winter came :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*'Spose I better go and start on my monster ginormous unrealistic list of monday activities.

1- have a 
2- eat bisbuit 
3- wee on an opk

etc etc 

No really I have grand projects on my list, I'll see how much I can get done...

BUT I have done an opk and I am several light years away from O

And if you're all very well behaved today I'll post you a picture of my jam and pickle and chutney making Bible this evening, 'tis a fab book 

Jaynie we could maybe share the thread clearers award? I can have the Morning Thread Clearer award and you the Evening Thread Clearer award

Happy Mondays

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodmorning Mrs Olive!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I do live fairly close yes :) and the foot thing...I tried using my mums the other day and I would say it's ok-but not amazing.I guess it depends on the brand though?

Yep it could well be one of those things that's fun one go and then ends up in the cupboard for ever!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Does anyone here have (or has tried) a home foot spa with massage function? And if so are they any good or a load of crap?
> 
> I was looking at them in a store last week and was quite intrigued :shrug:

I have one and it is very pleasant...BUT...It lives under DH's work desk because no one can be bothered to fill it up and schlepp it to the lounge and then empty it again


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Goodmorning Mrs Olive!

Morning Nigella :haha:

You make me want to bake today :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

I am going to read my book for 20 min and then get dressed to go have coffee with mom...and then pop in to work for coffee with work DH :cloud9: and then...who knows :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Emandi has been awfully quiet!!

She had disappeared before her BFP- she might be like essie and come back near her due date?:shrug: I know she works late so is probably exhausted, and I have observed that many turtles go quieter once they're pregnant, with the tiredness and voms and suchlike. Kit and Luna are exceptions, they babbled through theirs :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Schlepp! :haha: Is this a Sth African verb meaning 'to carry heavy sloshing vessel of water' ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my 10 o'clock! I'll turn into a pumpkin! See you later lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning campers off to catch up & hopefully find time to post some pics and share the birth story!! sometime today


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies. 

I'm lurkberrying while Lyra is feeding. We've got a nursery nurse who works with the health visitor coming today and I'm hoping I'll get time to do some housework before she gets here. We had a reunion with our antenatal class yesterday which was nice. It was lovely seeing everyone with their babies. 

Right off to try and catch up. Hope everyone is having a good monday :kiss: from Lyra


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> *'Spose I better go and start on my monster ginormous unrealistic list of monday activities.
> 
> 1- have a
> 2- eat bisbuit
> 3- wee on an opk
> 
> etc etc
> 
> No really I have grand projects on my list, I'll see how much I can get done...
> 
> BUT I have done an opk and I am several light years away from O
> 
> And if you're all very well behaved today I'll post you a picture of my jam and pickle and chutney making Bible this evening, 'tis a fab book
> 
> Jaynie we could maybe share the thread clearers award? I can have the Morning Thread Clearer award and you the Evening Thread Clearer award
> 
> Happy Mondays
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

Think im in the running for thread clearing too:cry:

B cant wait to taste your chutney at crimbo :winkwink:

Hope you get some tasks on your list done:thumbup:




babyhopes2010 said:


> Holy Sh%t iv just found stretch mark :wacko:
> 
> 
> heres bumpy pic
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8934/27weeksbumpy.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:cloud9:for your bump & i 2nd B bio oil is the way forward i have'nt developed any new marks with nate just the exsisting ones still fro reece when i used nothing:dohh:, (only 3 mind!!:thumbup:) mummy stripes are ok in small doses as ginge would say:thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh thanks for comments... I'm actually a bit frumpy as I had to buy a size 10 :shock: but I did feel nice but I'm on a health kick now :) DEFO!
> 
> I want to get in to making my own chutneys not really in to jam too much. Not enough to make it... But im like B I like making my own tomato and onion chutneys and baking a Camembert :munch: :munch:
> 
> Watching so I married an axe murderer and debating when I should have a bath since I stink :haha: not had one since pre wedding...
> 
> Hayles glad you are on :cloud9: Nate's adorable...
> 
> Essie you and Lyra sound adorbs she's tres lucky to have you as a mummy :flower:
> 
> Mills sorry you are in limbo, I'm sure he's just getting ready to make a dramatic male appearance. Hope you're ok in the next week... Take it easy love :hugs:
> 
> Trin - I'm so happy for you and your olive. Things might be looking up for you with the SPCA (and the nice vet), your practice and growing olive FX'd this luck continues - you deserve all these happy times...
> 
> Addie - hope the weather picks up! And that the water does make you feel better!
> 
> Crunch only 4 more days :happydance: you'll be freeee and I'll be wel jel.
> 
> Kit really nice to see you on here more course I'm glad you are in love with your princess :cloud9: love hearing even the most pointless things about Cara. Thanks for your lovely comments.
> 
> Babyhopes your scan is gorgeous :flower:
> 
> I am a bit emotional they mentioned my grandad twice and I got to thinking about him and they had a picture montage and there was a lovely one of him t'is very emotional the bridegroom (my cousin) loved my grandad... I just realised how much I miss him tbh.

Hey jayniebaby, hope you are well :kiss:

Yep im defo on :cloud9: very sad OH had to go work today but he is nearly home so not to bad :happydance:

Nate has his heel prick today:cry:

Trin you have a OLIVE:happydance: it's flying now!!
Sounds like you have been a busy turtle of late hope you have a nice chilled day today:hugs:


SArachka where are you????:shrug:
I did see your msg on fb about using the pic of my boys thanks lovely your a star:kiss:hope all is well in the sezi world today:hugs:

Lissy sounds nommo at the chinese:thumbup:glad you had a lovely time and so sweet of OH booking special seats too:cloud9:

My bounty pictures have ust arrived so bootiful :cloud9:

I promise to post some photos today :thumbup:

Any tips on getting up the dreaded wind ? Nate really struggles and is constantly smiling at me:dohh:he manages one or none sometimes i have tried some infacol but :baby: no likey :nope:

Essie & Kit hope your bundles are well and of cause lil spy too:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've done 3 things on my list:happydance: I am actually watching paint dry right now:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Hayley! Holly was quite windy and I found if I kept her upright after feeds for a long time that helped, so I put her in the baby carrier and went about my decorating/piano playing business that I was into at the time and she would burp like about an hour after, I would never have actually sat after a feed that long to wind her without thinking 'time's up miss!' As for medicaments I don't know, I never gave her anything but my friend in the UK tried every remedy going so I'll ask her what worked and what didn't :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Lyra seems to have a sixth sense of when i log on to try and properly catch up. Every time without fail she wants feeding. I need to perfect a technique of feeding and laptopping at the same time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I do live fairly close yes :) and the foot thing...I tried using my mums the other day and I would say it's ok-but not amazing.I guess it depends on the brand though?

me and lissy have been friends for years :)
ill have to come see kit aswell when im next down there:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Lyra seems to have a sixth sense of when i log on to try and properly catch up. Every time without fail she wants feeding. I need to perfect a technique of feeding and laptopping at the same time.

I did alot of laptop feeding, you just can't use capitals since you only have one hand! In a month or so I bet you will:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just finished renovating an old key box I found in the street out for the rubbish. Quite chuffed with the result :smug:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley!!!:wohoo: I have a friend!!! If my chutney turns out nommo I'll send you a jar:thumbup: Will taste it first though to check!

Just only found this :thumbup:thanks cant wait !!
Has anyone been on the inner sanctum lately? I need to post my recipe:thumbup:keep forgetting about it :dohh:



LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all:flower:
> I still cant get any time to get on properly the days are just going to quick:cry:, we are not looking forward to daddy going to work tomorrow:cry:. But we may find bnb time as we are waiting in for MW for heel prick test:thumbup:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So today I've been stricken with round ligament pain! :cry:
> 
> As if the hemroid and diarrhea (thanks, antibiotics) I've been dealing with isn't enough...
> 
> I was convinced my UTI had taken over, the pain feels the same. I told DH I felt like someone was sticking needles in my girl parts and I have to pee all the time. I was in some serious pain and he went to his computer and searched and says,
> "So do you not check your forum??" I looked at him, puzzled. He continues, "Because it says on Baby and Bump that you're experiencing round ligament pain. The thread title is, 'Stabbing in my vagina'!" I burst out laugh/crying. What a funny guy.
> 
> I took a Tylenol. I hope it goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I had an urge to go to Goodwill this morning before I was feeling pooey and I took DH along. He was so cute, he looked up one isle of baby clothes and I looked up the other and we met up at the end. He picked some stuff that was in the 2T (2 years old) range, but I didn't say anything, I wanted to get the stuff he got. It was so sweet :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :cloud9:awwww how sweet is DH !! I trust you will post some pictures:happydance:
> 
> sorry your feeling pooey sweetie:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Hayley! I'll have to take some pictures one of these days of the massive amounts of clothing I've bought for just a few dollars. I'm well chuffed with myself for the money I've saved! :smug:
> 
> I have faith in you that everything will be fine when your DH goes to work tomorrow :hugs: You're a wonderful mummy and I'll just keep my fingers crossed Nate is a quite darling angel for you :thumbup:
> How is he doing? Screamy screamy? Or docile? :awww:Click to expand...

Screamy, screamy:cry: at night at the moment :nope:wind problems
I will find a way to post these kitchen photos as well for you luna:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Hayley! Holly was quite windy and I found if I kept her upright after feeds for a long time that helped, so I put her in the baby carrier and went about my decorating/piano playing business that I was into at the time and she would burp like about an hour after, I would never have actually sat after a feed that long to wind her without thinking 'time's up miss!' As for medicaments I don't know, I never gave her anything but my friend in the UK tried every remedy going so I'll ask her what worked and what didn't :thumbup:

:thumbup::thumbup: Thanks B that would be useful, have tried infacol but :nope:



HollyMonkey said:


> Just finished renovating an old key box I found in the street out for the rubbish. Quite chuffed with the result :smug:

pics to follow i trust?


----------



## firstbaby25

hi girls - quickly caught up and I only have a half an hour :nope: t'is no good for bnbing and eating ym lunch really! Ha! 

Hayles and Essie so glad to see you here i'm sure like B says Essie you will get so much better at the multi tasking while feeding... I hope so anyway.

Did I tell you that this trip away has done wonders with adam? because he now wants to go away at the end of year to the christmas markets with me :happydance: i've wanted to go for ages so we're thinking of going to Germany and then driving to Switzerland and going to 2 christmas markets... 

I hope i'm preggers by then.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> hi girls - quickly caught up and I only have a half an hour :nope: t'is no good for bnbing and eating ym lunch really! Ha!
> 
> Hayles and Essie so glad to see you here i'm sure like B says Essie you will get so much better at the multi tasking while feeding... I hope so anyway.
> 
> Did I tell you that this trip away has done wonders with adam? because he now wants to go away at the end of year to the christmas markets with me :happydance: i've wanted to go for ages so we're thinking of going to Germany and then driving to Switzerland and going to 2 christmas markets...
> 
> I hope i'm preggers by then.

We want to go to the Strasbourg Christmas market this year! DH has a colleague who lives there and he says it's amazing


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to the park, rain is holding off:thumbup:


https://www.giterural-albertus.com/_core/wp-content/uploads/marche-noel-strasbourg.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was Strasbourg christmas market pic for Jaynie by the way, not the park :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi has been awfully quiet!!
> 
> She had disappeared before her BFP- she might be like essie and come back near her due date?:shrug: I know she works late so is probably exhausted, and I have observed that many turtles go quieter once they're pregnant, with the tiredness and voms and suchlike. Kit and Luna are exceptions, they babbled through theirs :haha:Click to expand...

Hah very true!!! We will have to chat just as much when we r preggy turtles!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :wave:

Phew...it's been a very quick day! Like Hayley, I'm on my ownsome today -no Billy :( I've surprised myself to be honest and done ok :thumbup: The only thing I haven't managed to do is express some boobie juice for Billy to do Cara's last feed of the day now that he's back at work. Poor soul has phoned three times just to see how she is :awww: 

How have you got on Hayls? Cara had had a few wind problems too - we've used Infacol and spending loads of time on burping her (which is just fabulous at 4am :wacko:) but it seems to be helping :thumbup: Hope little Nate is doing ok - cannot wait to hear your birth story and maybe we could have a couple more pics? :flower:

Anyway...best go and try to collate some boobie juice.

Hope everyone is well and has had a great Monday :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning, lovies! :kiss:

Slept well last night again, which was so nice. Not having any pains yet this morning, but that's how yesterday was, too, so I'm not holding my breath on that...

Today is DH and I's anniversary! Three years! It's gone by VERY quickly. Feels like yesterday that we were married.


Not much on my plate today... I decided to put off the grocery trip until tomorrow because I need eggs and I like to give my egg lady one day's notice at least, so tomorrow it is. I think I might venture down to the craft store, though, and get some more fabric for making things for my Etsy shop. Still no sales there :nope:

Sounds like everyone is having a fabulous day! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Great picture luna you look beautiful!!

Kit glad everything is going great u r such a great mom I had no doubt you would be ok when OH went back to work.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Auntie Trin!!! Check me out!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Stunning pic Luna - as all your pics are :thumbup::cloud9: May I wish you both a very, very happy 3rd anniversary :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Great picture luna you look beautiful!!
> 
> Kit glad everything is going great u r such a great mom I had no doubt you would be ok when OH went back to work.

Ahh thanks addie - that's really kind of you to say. I was really worried about being on my own but it turns out I love it! :happydance:

Hope your time at the beach house is going well and you're nuvving it! :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit !!! She is tooooo gorgeous


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh kit !!! She is tooooo gorgeous

Ahh thanks my lovely :hugs:

How are you? Working from home?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon everyone :D have been into town and bought myself 2 pairs of leggings as my others have died haha and got two gouramis for the fish tank! So pretty!


----------



## Essie

Luna - Lovely pic, you look beautiful

Kit - glad your first day alone went well. It's quite nice having mummy-baby time isn't it?

We went out to do a bit of shopping after dh got home and as we got out of the car i realised we'd forgotten Lyra's changing bag :dohh: Luckily we didnt need it while we were out.


----------



## Essie

Molly, how are you and Leo doing?


----------



## babyhopes2010

lissy do u have a cot mobile u want?brand new from mamas and papas?


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, Kit!!!!!!!! Cara is sooo precious! She's going to be such a looker... you're going to have to beat the boys away with sticks! :haha:

And yay for you being mommy all by yourself today! We knew you could do it :) You're awesome :hugs:


----------



## poas

Huh?Clare you confuse me my love! Also-nice dwarf pics on ye olde facebooke :)


----------



## poas

An acquaintance who is approx 10days further gone than I reckons she went to midwife today and was told her baby weighs 7lb 7oz...........Now, I always thought that even scans are unreliable,but a midwife feeling your belly and giving an exact weight?!?!?!?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MR AND MRS LUNA!:hugs::kiss: May you have an amazing love-filled day:kiss::hugs:

Awwww Kit she's so slurp slurp yum yum! I nuv her:hugs:

I have some pics but they're not quite so ovary churning as those beauties of Cara:shrug: Of my restored keybox and clock! Oh and a rainbow that just climbed high, up above the streets and houses. Oh Zippy, Bungle and George, I nuv you too:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Schlepp! :haha: Is this a Sth African verb meaning 'to carry heavy sloshing vessel of water' ?

:rofl: I think it's Yiddish :shrug: Don't you guys schlepp?? To schlepp all over the shops all day? To schlepp the heavy footspa to the lounge? To schlepp a heavy preggy belly from one place to the other? No? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

At what point should we send out a search party for Sarachka? I have frontal lamps :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Schlepp! :haha: Is this a Sth African verb meaning 'to carry heavy sloshing vessel of water' ?
> 
> :rofl: I think it's Yiddish :shrug: Don't you guys schlepp?? To schlepp all over the shops all day? To schlepp the heavy footspa to the lounge? To schlepp a heavy preggy belly from one place to the other? No? :shrug:Click to expand...

Well I don't know it but I admit there are gaps in my English vocab from having lived in France too long:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And ropes :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Schlepp! :haha: Is this a Sth African verb meaning 'to carry heavy sloshing vessel of water' ?
> 
> :rofl: I think it's Yiddish :shrug: Don't you guys schlepp?? To schlepp all over the shops all day? To schlepp the heavy footspa to the lounge? To schlepp a heavy preggy belly from one place to the other? No? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't know it but I admit there are gaps in my English vocab from having lived in France too long:haha:Click to expand...

Trin, I schlepp :thumbup: my mom says it all the time :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> At what point should we send out a search party for Sarachka? I have frontal lamps :thumbup:

I've been thinking of her, too... I hope she's okay!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hey Auntie Trin!!! Check me out!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 246861
> View attachment 246863

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> An acquaintance who is approx 10days further gone than I reckons she went to midwife today and was told her baby weighs 7lb 7oz...........Now, I always thought that even scans are unreliable,but a midwife feeling your belly and giving an exact weight?!?!?!?!

In my experience, hands are WAY more accurate than scans. Scans can be off by 500g but our estimates are rarely further than 200g off


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sooooo this is the keybox I found out for the rubbish. To be honest it didn't upset me in it's original state, (dark wood and botanical image) but just didn't match the colours for the downstairs entrance. So I made a simple image using fancy paper chopped up like a mosaic/tiles. The wiggly branches you can see in the corner next to where I've mounted it, well I'm going to paint them in different colours to jolly things up a bit. And I've put a pic of a picture I did which is hanging just near the keybox, to show the kind of colours down there.... I love painting floating balls:cloud9: I'm going to make a colourful pompom garland for the entrance one day too to compilment the ball picture....
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









011.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









013.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









014.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna and Mr Luna
https://images.free-extras.com/pics/h/happy_anniversary-1527.jpg


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> An acquaintance who is approx 10days further gone than I reckons she went to midwife today and was told her baby weighs 7lb 7oz...........Now, I always thought that even scans are unreliable,but a midwife feeling your belly and giving an exact weight?!?!?!?!
> 
> In my experience, hands are WAY more accurate than scans. Scans can be off by 500g but our estimates are rarely further than 200g offClick to expand...

The midwife i saw on the day i went into labour reckoned she would be between 8 and 9lb. Lyra was 8lb7oz so she was pretty accurate :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm here guys, just really bad few days again. I'm alright though, Alex and Sophie are here now


----------



## TrinityMom

I am a huge Stephen Fry fan and this made me :rofl: ...and it's sort of on topic :haha:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n_hkeYGcT0&sns=fb


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm here guys, just really bad few days again. I'm alright though, Alex and Sophie are here now

:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I keep forgetting to say, Tarquin definitely has mumps...he looks like he has 3 chins and has been stealing too many biscuits :haha: Poor boy


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies !!

Riots going on in my manor .... It's really awful !


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my other project was this black metal clock in the kitchen, which again isn't terrible black but was very oppressive in our kitchen in black, looked like some kind of World War relic, so I decided to make it more friendly looking. It lives up high on the extractor thing above the cooker, hence the wonky photo of it in place:haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies !!
> 
> Riots going on in my manor .... It's really awful !

:shock: OMG! That's scary Crunch! I read a bit about the riots online

For this dim saffer, how big is your 'manor'? Is that like right outside your house??


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Sooooo this is the keybox I found out for the rubbish. To be honest it didn't upset me in it's original state, (dark wood and botanical image) but just didn't match the colours for the downstairs entrance. So I made a simple image using fancy paper chopped up like a mosaic/tiles. The wiggly branches you can see in the corner next to where I've mounted it, well I'm going to paint them in different colours to jolly things up a bit. And I've put a pic of a picture I did which is hanging just near the keybox, to show the kind of colours down there.... I love painting floating balls:cloud9: I'm going to make a colourful pompom garland for the entrance one day too to compilment the ball picture....

SO CUTE!! Very shabby chic :thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> Luna and Mr Luna
> https://images.free-extras.com/pics/h/happy_anniversary-1527.jpg

Thanks Trinalin :hugs:



Sarachka said:


> I'm here guys, just really bad few days again. I'm alright though, Alex and Sophie are here now

Glad you're hanging in there, Sarachka :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> And my other project was this black metal clock in the kitchen, which again isn't terrible black but was very oppressive in our kitchen in black, looked like some kind of World War relic, so I decided to make it more friendly looking. It lives up high on the extractor thing above the cooker, hence the wonky photo of it in place:haha:

LOVE IT!! Bethany, I think we're twins separated at birth, perhaps? I love everything you do... :hugs: Except you got the very active genes and I got the very slow ones... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Speaking of slow genes... I've been weighing myself on Mondays and I've gained FIVE POUNDS since last Monday :shock:

I'm trying not to be worried about that... but I'm now at 20 pounds gained. Is that normal for 27 weeks?? That seems like way too much to me.....

I'm not really sure what to do about it, though? I guess I might need to cut back on the PB&J? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yeah scary Crunch, are there riots near you? Just been hearing about it on Longwave Wireless.:nope:

Sarachka! Hello love:hugs: 

Double rainbow from the back window tonight:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> lissy do u have a cot mobile u want?brand new from mamas and papas?

haha so preg head:dohh:
i meant i have a bN mamas and papas cot mobile.do u want it :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Yeah scary Crunch, are there riots near you? Just been hearing about it on Longwave Wireless.:nope:
> 
> Sarachka! Hello love:hugs:
> 
> Double rainbow from the back window tonight:thumbup:

*Double rainbow - OH MY GAW!*

_What does this meeeaaannn????_


.... i hope you caught that reference! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey ladies 

Well I it's just started in lewisham and I live about 8 miles away - 

With the kind of jobs dh and Have, this is going too have a huge impact for people that will need to be re-housed .... Dh is on the phone already .... My spreadsheet skills are not needed just yet !!

Just keep thinking of those poor people in their homes so scared ! 

Hope it does not reach Bromley x


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I am a huge Stephen Fry fan

He has a house about 10 miles from where I live. We see him sometimes walking around the town :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Well I it's just started in lewisham and I live about 8 miles away -
> 
> With the kind of jobs dh and Have, this is going too have a huge impact for people that will need to be re-housed .... Dh is on the phone already .... My spreadsheet skills are not needed just yet !!
> 
> Just keep thinking of those poor people in their homes so scared !
> 
> Hope it does not reach Bromley x

Thinking of you Crunch, hope the riots don't reach you!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am a huge Stephen Fry fan
> 
> He has a house about 10 miles from where I live. We see him sometimes walking around the town :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow! Next time you see him jump on him and demand an autograph for a crazy turtle in South Africa :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah scary Crunch, are there riots near you? Just been hearing about it on Longwave Wireless.:nope:
> 
> Sarachka! Hello love:hugs:
> 
> Double rainbow from the back window tonight:thumbup:
> 
> *Double rainbow - OH MY GAW!*
> 
> _What does this meeeaaannn????_
> 
> 
> .... i hope you caught that reference! :haha:Click to expand...

Nah, don't get it:shrug:

But I agree we are Creativity Twins :friends: Maybe you could build a workshop on the Alpaca farm with Trin and I could come along too and knit the wool spinnings and paint portraits of the beasts and make delicious chutney from Alpaca droppings? :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooh crunch sounds scary and no :af: yet I predict tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am a huge Stephen Fry fan
> 
> He has a house about 10 miles from where I live. We see him sometimes walking around the town :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Next time you see him jump on him and demand an autograph for a crazy turtle in South Africa :haha:Click to expand...

I love him too Trin but I'm on the shitty slow computer and it won't upload the video so will move to the other one after dinner to see it:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah scary Crunch, are there riots near you? Just been hearing about it on Longwave Wireless.:nope:
> 
> Sarachka! Hello love:hugs:
> 
> Double rainbow from the back window tonight:thumbup:
> 
> *Double rainbow - OH MY GAW!*
> 
> _What does this meeeaaannn????_
> 
> 
> .... i hope you caught that reference! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, don't get it:shrug:
> 
> But I agree we are Creativity Twins :friends: Maybe you could build a workshop on the Alpaca farm with Trin and I could come along too and knit the wool spinnings and paint portraits of the beasts and make delicious chutney from Alpaca droppings? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Here ya go! Have a good laugh:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI

YES - we should start planning our Alpaca farm, girls!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah scary Crunch, are there riots near you? Just been hearing about it on Longwave Wireless.:nope:
> 
> Sarachka! Hello love:hugs:
> 
> Double rainbow from the back window tonight:thumbup:
> 
> *Double rainbow - OH MY GAW!*
> 
> _What does this meeeaaannn????_
> 
> 
> .... i hope you caught that reference! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, don't get it:shrug:
> 
> But I agree we are Creativity Twins :friends: Maybe you could build a workshop on the Alpaca farm with Trin and I could come along too and knit the wool spinnings and paint portraits of the beasts and make delicious chutney from Alpaca droppings? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm in :friends:...but I draw the line at dropping-chutney :sick: bet we could sell it tho :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got the job! yey means i can go back next year :)
i will take yr off with baby then go back 4/5 daus a week :)


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i got the job! yey means i can go back next year :)
> i will take yr off with baby then go back 4/5 daus a week :)

:happydance: Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

That's great news, Clare! Congrats!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congratulations clare!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im crazy for going back as housing officer :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah scary Crunch, are there riots near you? Just been hearing about it on Longwave Wireless.:nope:
> 
> Sarachka! Hello love:hugs:
> 
> Double rainbow from the back window tonight:thumbup:
> 
> *Double rainbow - OH MY GAW!*
> 
> _What does this meeeaaannn????_
> 
> 
> .... i hope you caught that reference! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, don't get it:shrug:
> 
> But I agree we are Creativity Twins :friends: Maybe you could build a workshop on the Alpaca farm with Trin and I could come along too and knit the wool spinnings and paint portraits of the beasts and make delicious chutney from Alpaca droppings? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go! Have a good laugh:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
> 
> YES - we should start planning our Alpaca farm, girls!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: He's off his fooking head!:haha: That really made me laugh, thanks Luna!! I think I seriously underappreciated my double rainbow this evening:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah scary Crunch, are there riots near you? Just been hearing about it on Longwave Wireless.:nope:
> 
> Sarachka! Hello love:hugs:
> 
> Double rainbow from the back window tonight:thumbup:
> 
> *Double rainbow - OH MY GAW!*
> 
> _What does this meeeaaannn????_
> 
> 
> .... i hope you caught that reference! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, don't get it:shrug:
> 
> But I agree we are Creativity Twins :friends: Maybe you could build a workshop on the Alpaca farm with Trin and I could come along too and knit the wool spinnings and paint portraits of the beasts and make delicious chutney from Alpaca droppings? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go! Have a good laugh:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
> 
> YES - we should start planning our Alpaca farm, girls!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: He's off his fooking head!:haha: That really made me laugh, thanks Luna!! I think I seriously underappreciated my double rainbow this evening:haha:Click to expand...

LOL, isn't that the funniest thing? That guy... either is highly sensitive or did a little too much pot that morning!
There's a 'remix' on YouTube somewhere of it... very funny, too.


----------



## addie25

Luna you are perfect my doc told me most ladies 25 to 30 pounds so u still have room to grow keep havin ur nummy pb&j :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey kit + everyone else ,ummm I didn't do to well I think I have a touch of the baby blues mainly as I'm tired out and did the night shift alone as OH had to be up at 4.30am ,he has promised to help tonight even though I don't expect him too as he needs his sleep ,I cried at the MW doing his heelprick + just feel shitty although I'm oozing bundles of mumsie love for my new lil man 

I'm trying my best to catch up on lurkberry but tis sooo slow + won't let me quote !!


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEY! Here's your new sig

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/brothers.jpg

Direct Link: https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/brothers.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I am a huge Stephen Fry fan and this made me :rofl: ...and it's sort of on topic :haha:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n_hkeYGcT0&sns=fb

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Ho ho ho!

My boyfriend will help you out and an I pad in the cot:haha:


----------



## addie25

Lol luna what does it meannn!!! That guy was drunk high and god knows what else!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's soooo lovely Sarachka:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey kit + everyone else ,ummm I didn't do to well I think I have a touch of the baby blues mainly as I'm tired out and did the night shift alone as OH had to be up at 4.30am ,he has promised to help tonight even though I don't expect him too as he needs his sleep ,I cried at the MW doing his heelprick + just feel shitty although I'm oozing bundles of mumsie love for my new lil man 

I'm trying my best to catch up on lurkberry but tis sooo slow + won't let me quote !!


----------



## addie25

Big :hugs: baby blues are normal but just let ur MW know if it gets u feeling overwhelmed tho. Nights can b very hard but it won't last forever think soon he will be sleeping longer and u will get more rest!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MR AND MRS LUNA!:hugs::kiss: May you have an amazing love-filled day:kiss::hugs:
> 
> Awwww Kit she's so slurp slurp yum yum! I nuv her:hugs:
> 
> I have some pics but they're not quite so ovary churning as those beauties of Cara:shrug: Of my restored keybox and clock! Oh and a rainbow that just climbed high, up above the streets and houses. Oh Zippy, Bungle and George, I nuv you too:hugs:

Ahh thanks for being so nice about my wee angel :hugs:

I wonder dear Bethany...did you ever see THIS episode of Rainbow??? :winkwink:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kclq2zGQy4w


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey kit + everyone else ,ummm I didn't do to well I think I have a touch of the baby blues mainly as I'm tired out and did the night shift alone as OH had to be up at 4.30am ,he has promised to help tonight even though I don't expect him too as he needs his sleep ,I cried at the MW doing his heelprick + just feel shitty although I'm oozing bundles of mumsie love for my new lil man
> 
> I'm trying my best to catch up on lurkberry but tis sooo slow + won't let me quote !!

Yes you're just tired sweetheart, but if you can get 3 or so quality uninterrupted hours tonight, twice over if possible, you'll recover your forces. I seem to remember 3 hrs being the new 8hrs at first:wacko: Love will see you through, and you're doing just great:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Oh yay just saw new beautiful Cara pictures!!!!! I could eat her up she is sooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey kit + everyone else ,ummm I didn't do to well I think I have a touch of the baby blues mainly as I'm tired out and did the night shift alone as OH had to be up at 4.30am ,he has promised to help tonight even though I don't expect him too as he needs his sleep ,I cried at the MW doing his heelprick + just feel shitty although I'm oozing bundles of mumsie love for my new lil man 

I'm trying my best to catch up on lurkberry but tis sooo slow + won't let me quote !!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Luna - Lovely pic, you look beautiful
> 
> Kit - glad your first day alone went well. It's quite nice having mummy-baby time isn't it?
> 
> We went out to do a bit of shopping after dh got home and as we got out of the car i realised we'd forgotten Lyra's changing bag :dohh: Luckily we didnt need it while we were out.

Yep, it sure is lovely :cloud9: I kind of felt like I wouldn't cope, but I'm not sure why?? It's still all quite overwhelming I suppose. How is little Lyra doing now with her moses basket? Has she been keeping her feeds down better?


----------



## addie25

I am at the moment resting on a rocking chair with dh as he plays the guitar and I catch up and listen to the waves. Today we took a lovely walk on the beach and waves were so strong that I was gettig pulled in and I wasn't even knee deep!!!! Then we had some pool and hot tub time. Be4 we did any of this we were on the couch resting n i told dh he n I r both lazy and bad influences on each other bc we don't push the other to get up n do things we r content just restit together reading and so on. So we decided to not b lazy n get up and had a great day!!! After my hair dries into it's curly mess out here we r going to go play mini golf followed by dinner and ice cream and then come back and go in the hot tub!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! I am hunched in pain and weeping over my keyboard! You dastardly fiend posting that Rainbow video!:devil:


----------



## addie25

Sarah I love your new creation!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I see sarachka!! 

Kitty :cry: your bebe is just gorgeous! I nuv her... I'm glad you two are great alone it's awesome being a woman for getting to be the mummy isn't it? Everything else about womanhood B's manhood sucks in my opinion and sometimes it's like he thought 'be patient woman for your time is yet to come...'


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Molly, how are you and Leo doing?

I'm wondering the same - I know the crackboom hadn't had the desired effect but maybe a delayed reaction :shrug:

Check in soon please Molly :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Is this not the CUTEST thing you ever saw:awww:

https://www.zooborns.com/zooborns/2011/08/rare-sand-kitten-birth-gives-hope-for-conservation.html


----------



## Essie

I've just seen the room Lyra was born in on "Underage and Pregnant".


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey kit + everyone else ,ummm I didn't do to well I think I have a touch of the baby blues mainly as I'm tired out and did the night shift alone as OH had to be up at 4.30am ,he has promised to help tonight even though I don't expect him too as he needs his sleep ,I cried at the MW doing his heelprick + just feel shitty although I'm oozing bundles of mumsie love for my new lil man 

I'm trying my best to catch up on lurkberry but tis sooo slow + won't let me quote !!


----------



## TrinityMom

Tomorrow is Women's Day :happydance:

This commemorates the national march of women on this day in 1956 to petition against legislation that required African persons to carry the "pass", special identification documents which curtailed an African's freedom of movement during the apartheid era.

https://www.govanmbeki.gov.za/govanmbeki/images/stories/women1.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey kit + everyone else ,ummm I didn't do to well I think I have a touch of the baby blues mainly as I'm tired out and did the night shift alone as OH had to be up at 4.30am ,he has promised to help tonight even though I don't expect him too as he needs his sleep ,I cried at the MW doing his heelprick + just feel shitty although I'm oozing bundles of mumsie love for my new lil man
> 
> I'm trying my best to catch up on lurkberry but tis sooo slow + won't let me quote !!

:hugs: Hayley.

Listen - don't worry, you're feeling exactly as expected after just a few days of Nate's arrival. For the first 2 weeks I seemed to have one day on top of the world, then the next "oh my god, what have I done?" I was so overwhelmed/exhausted/poorly that I didn't know if it was New Year or New York! This shall pass my lovely, it's early days :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I see sarachka!!
> 
> Kitty :cry: your bebe is just gorgeous! I nuv her... I'm glad you two are great alone it's awesome being a woman for getting to be the mummy isn't it? Everything else about womanhood B's manhood sucks in my opinion and sometimes it's like he thought 'be patient woman for your time is yet to come...'

I had a relatively profound conversation with my ex recently about such issues, since being a mother is so totally physically and emotionally fulfilling, and he suggested that in compensation men maybe have a strength of lust than we women don't :shrug: 'Tis a possibility. I don't live for lust alone, and don't know any women who do, but I can think of man friends for whom lust alone would suffice:shrug: And yes I feel for me that my womanliness does have more resonance haha:) now that I have a child, which I know I say at the risk of being slapped by feminists:argh:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> I've just seen the room Lyra was born in on "Underage and Pregnant".

a new series or the ones that were shown about a year ago?


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Is this not the CUTEST thing you ever saw:awww:
> 
> https://www.zooborns.com/zooborns/2011/08/rare-sand-kitten-birth-gives-hope-for-conservation.html

OMG! Cute cute cute! Both mama and baby are adorable!!!!

I would say, "I want one!" but my animals are annoying the crap out of me today, especially Elvis the cat - he's been so naughty all day - so I'm fine NOT having one. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I see sarachka!!
> 
> Kitty :cry: your bebe is just gorgeous! I nuv her... I'm glad you two are great alone it's awesome being a woman for getting to be the mummy isn't it? Everything else about womanhood B's manhood sucks in my opinion and sometimes it's like he thought 'be patient woman for your time is yet to come...'
> 
> I had a relatively profound conversation with my ex recently about such issues, since being a mother is so totally physically and emotionally fulfilling, and he suggested that in compensation men maybe have a strength of lust than we women don't :shrug: 'Tis a possibility. I don't live for lust alone, and don't know any women who do, but I can think of man friends for whom lust alone would suffice:shrug: And yes I feel for me that my womanliness does have more resonance haha:) now that I have a child, which I know I say at the risk of being slapped by feminists:argh:Click to expand...

I totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Luna - Lovely pic, you look beautiful
> 
> Kit - glad your first day alone went well. It's quite nice having mummy-baby time isn't it?
> 
> We went out to do a bit of shopping after dh got home and as we got out of the car i realised we'd forgotten Lyra's changing bag :dohh: Luckily we didnt need it while we were out.
> 
> Yep, it sure is lovely :cloud9: I kind of felt like I wouldn't cope, but I'm not sure why?? It's still all quite overwhelming I suppose. How is little Lyra doing now with her moses basket? Has she been keeping her feeds down better?Click to expand...

Last night she went in her moses basket from 12 til 4am, then was up for a feed/change and then went down again at just after 5am and slept til about 9am. I was so proud of her. 

She has been keeping her feeds down better. I've been trying to keep her upright for a while after feeding and make sure she's winded well. It seems to be working, as she's been less sicky. 

Hows the expressing going? I haven't tried to express yet. It must be nice for your OH to be able to feed her sometimes, a bit of daddy-baby time.

Better go as Lyra is starting to have a bit of a screamy scream!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit! I am hunched in pain and weeping over my keyboard! You dastardly fiend posting that Rainbow video!:devil:

'Tis hilarious no? The thing is, you wouldn't bat an eye watching that as a child! Worrying!


----------



## Sarachka

Anyone want a new sig while I'm in the mood?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i got the job! yey means i can go back next year :)
> i will take yr off with baby then go back 4/5 daus a week :)

Congrats Clare!! Everything is going amazingly well for you just now eh? I'm so pleased for you :hugs::kiss:

Oh yes, of course please visit me when you're in this neck of the woods - you're all very welcome :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night chipmunkies :kiss::hugs::flower:

Good luck Kit, Hayley and Essie with your little red faced screamy windy bagpipe babies https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-1.gif It goes by in a flash, how I miss those cosy secret midnight breastfeeds:cry: 

Sweet dreams everyone else:hugs::sleep:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Night night munkiepantaloons :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit! I am hunched in pain and weeping over my keyboard! You dastardly fiend posting that Rainbow video!:devil:
> 
> 'Tis hilarious no? The thing is, you wouldn't bat an eye watching that as a child! Worrying!Click to expand...

Indeed! Holly would love it:haha: Especially the plucking song at the end, she'd do her little dance! :serenade: And fall in love with George and his tiny twanger:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

The intertubes are horribly slow tonight (bloody mercury retrograde :wacko:) so I must say goodnight
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Luna - Lovely pic, you look beautiful
> 
> Kit - glad your first day alone went well. It's quite nice having mummy-baby time isn't it?
> 
> We went out to do a bit of shopping after dh got home and as we got out of the car i realised we'd forgotten Lyra's changing bag :dohh: Luckily we didnt need it while we were out.
> 
> Yep, it sure is lovely :cloud9: I kind of felt like I wouldn't cope, but I'm not sure why?? It's still all quite overwhelming I suppose. How is little Lyra doing now with her moses basket? Has she been keeping her feeds down better?Click to expand...
> 
> Last night she went in her moses basket from 12 til 4am, then was up for a feed/change and then went down again at just after 5am and slept til about 9am. I was so proud of her.
> 
> She has been keeping her feeds down better. I've been trying to keep her upright for a while after feeding and make sure she's winded well. It seems to be working, as she's been less sicky.
> 
> Hows the expressing going? I haven't tried to express yet. It must be nice for your OH to be able to feed her sometimes, a bit of daddy-baby time.
> 
> Better go as Lyra is starting to have a bit of a screamy scream!Click to expand...

That's great news about Lyra - it's nice to feel you've overcome an issue - the trouble is, you replace it with something else :haha:

Yes, I recommend the expressing. It's not that comfortable but really worth it now that OH's back at work. Tonight, he got in at 7pm just in time to chat to Cara for 15 minutes, then bath time, then booby time, then bed for her by around 8pm. If I can get into the way of regular expressing, he can give her her last feed each night before sleepy time - at least that's my romantic little plan :thumbup: It's important to us that he gets to bond as best he can during the week as well as at weekends.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> The intertubes are horribly slow tonight (bloody mercury retrograde :wacko:) so I must say goodnight
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Good night Trin my loverly - I nuv you by the way :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry if I've not caught up or replied if I should have my lovelies but I need to go to Bedfordshire - I'm up all night y'know! :winkwink:

Catch you all tomoz...lots of love :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I've been absent and/or lurky. Tired.... uncomfortable.... bleh.


----------



## firstbaby25

Quiet thread times... 

Sorry molls. :hugs: I nuv you all but I'm struggling with how many hours there are in the day at the moment :haha: I'm sure I'll adjust! 

I'm currently :growlmad: my OH sent me a lovely email saying he wanted to chill with me tonight then dragged me to his friends house until now :nope: 

Kit hayles and essie and LS I hope that all issues with your babas resolve though I'm sure they are more than usual worries for mummies of newborn's! 

Off to have a bit of a pathetic chill - and my OH decided he needs to shower as well so we'll literally have about 30 mins!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Also crunch hope you are ok. Sit tight, be safe and I do hope it's all over soon it must be a bit frightening... :kiss: xx


----------



## addie25

Just read back. Crunch stay safe as Jaynie just said I hope it's all over soon!!


----------



## addie25

Sorry u got dragged out Jaynie to a place you didn't want to go. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hey addie hope you are enjoying the beach house :)
Molly I hope your feeling ok :( the discomfort can't be nice!
Holly the clock and key safe look lovely :)
Sarachka hope all is well
Jaynie we miss you :( this working has stolen you
Kit cara is adorable
Crunchie be dafe hun! Xxx
Trin sorry the intertuubes are being slow
Emandi I hope your ok!!

As for me no :af: and sore boobs :Holly: sooooo ouch! I may have to poas in the am and - have a weightwise appointment in the morning! Let's hope the programme works!


----------



## addie25

I hope the program works for you ging!!!

I was having great time till my stomach disorder kicked in. I ate ice cream n my stomach decided to eat me alive from the inside. I will have to be more cautious from now on on what I eat. I am resting now and hope I feel better soon. It was a big attack so may take longer to feel better but hopefully it will be quick. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, sorry about your tum... you've been having a lot of attacks lately it seems. :(

Luna, sorry you are feeling so pooey. I hope it gets better.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Addie, sorry about your tum... you've been having a lot of attacks lately it seems. :(
> 
> Luna, sorry you are feeling so pooey. I hope it gets better.

FEeling great today, actually!! No pains. Cat was being naughty, but s'all good. DH and I had a nice anniversary night. We went to claim jumper for dinner. Very romantic :cloud9:

I hope you're doing okay?!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm glad you are feeling better Luna and not letting the naughty kitty get to you. :hugs: So pleased you had a fantastic anniversary night as well. You very much so deserve it. :flower: 

I feel so very disconnected with everything... as if I was actually in limbo. I mean, I'm here, doing what needs must but I feel like half of me is preoccupied else where if that makes sense. I sound like I'm off my rocker. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Where is April?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Crunch hope you're ok? Worst night of riots so far:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Where is April?

Hello Molly :wave: We have thought the same about you recently :haha:

I've been in touch with April on BBM, she's fine:flower: Good blood results :thumbup: but baby still breech :headspin: and sad news about her uncle who passed away :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well Goodmorning Vietnam:coffee:

My stupid dog woke me up at 3am barking because he heard a woodlouse sneeze in the garden and I had to then get up to pee and drink some water and whilst doing so I thought of Kit and Essie and Hayley and had the lovely warm smug feeling that I could crawl straight back into bed and sleep until 8am with no screamy screamy :rofl:

Crappoid weather but dh has said he'll be home early so I can go for a swim tonight:happydance: Missing swimming 3 times a day after my hols!

*Addie* I hope your tummy's better soon:hugs:

*Molly* you're preparing for the madness zone that is newborn babyland:hugs:

*Ginge* how are you doing without OH around? Or was he back like a shot? Can you send a pic of your fishies pleeeease? :flower: I like fish, and I don't mean just to eat:haha:

*Jaynie* Goodluck at work today, is it all going well? Learnt the ropes and all? I nuv you:hugs:

*Luna* Glad you had a lovely anniversary:kiss: Claim Jumper? 'tis an odd name for a restaurant:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> The intertubes are horribly slow tonight (bloody mercury retrograde :wacko:) so I must say goodnight
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

That's what I say Trin. Bloody mercury retrograde:shrug: Schlepp.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Hayley!*

Ok I asked my BF what she recommended for wind since she had a very windy boy- she said that she used Infacol too and it was alright but tended to turn lots of little wind bubbles into one big one, and that gave her :baby: more pain than the lots of little wind bubbles! And she did baby massage classes and the 'cycling legs' massage at home for his wind and found that helped:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: just had a quick catch up before work while I have been in so early! I like it B - I like the structure and the people are dead nice a few youngies like me which is good, and they have nights out and stuf :thumbup: it's not a permanent what I wanna do forever type job but both me and adam have those kind of jobs! :haha:

How are you doing? It is so rare thatr I get to chat that I might just have bnb up all day today :haha: on the sly... 

I am reading about the riots because they've hit places VERY close to my Dad and Bro :nope:... 

Off for a quick fag before I start work :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: just had a quick catch up before work while I have been in so early! I like it B - I like the structure and the people are dead nice a few youngies like me which is good, and they have nights out and stuf :thumbup: it's not a permanent what I wanna do forever type job but both me and adam have those kind of jobs! :haha:
> 
> How are you doing? It is so rare thatr I get to chat that I might just have bnb up all day today :haha: on the sly...
> 
> I am reading about the riots because they've hit places VERY close to my Dad and Bro :nope:...
> 
> Off for a quick fag before I start work :winkwink:

Oh I'm good, missing all my absent turtle friends:cry: but enjoying these calm summer days with Holly, she's so funny:haha:

Sounds like the perfect job for you:thumbup: My friend in the Crystal Palace area has had some trouble and I just texted my friend in Barnes to check she's ok, but pretty unlikely there are riots in Barnes:haha:


----------



## poas

Good morning All!!! Busy day of doing not a lot today :) hope you're all well Ginge test! Hope to be back on later for chatty turtle time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My CBFM is ignoring me [-( I had that loopy cycle where I O'd on CD 26 and now it's not asking me for munchy sticks and I'm on CD 11:growlmad: It will ask around CD 20 but I'll be pregnant by then:haha: (PMA!PMA!) Stoooooopid thing:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Me and my CBFM fell out :nope: it unfortunately only had wee sticks on dodgy cycles. Early/late O and now it asks for them on CD 6 :growlmad: :nope: and I have to wee on 20 sticks to keep it happy. It's an expensive fertility aid!


----------



## firstbaby25

I text my dad too. I hope that my bro is ok. 

They have started rioting everywhere - liverpool & Birmingham and Salford have been hit & Nottingham :sad2: I don't know what they want to achieve other than mass destruction and a rational being like me can't process that :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: lissy :hi: sarachka...


----------



## firstbaby25

Did you enjoy the bambino's sarah? They help you? Erin ALWAYS helps me when I am down :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

OOOOPS.

:ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to do stuff. I wanted to take Holly to see some pigs and rabbits at a mini farm but the weather's pretty shitty, I'd rather wait until it gets nice again and go on the bike with her, than have to take the train and pushchair raincover and all that palava. Might go shopping and look at foot spas instead! I can get loads of knitting done then on the train there and in a café while she snoozes in the pushchair; I love knitting in cafés. Have nice days all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congrats jaynie you got the 44k post and weed on a stick bfn no doubt about thatv appointment is soon .. We shall see how much I weigh later. No doubt more than one of you heavily preggo ladies!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> OOOOPS.
> 
> :ninja:

:haha: I didn't even notice! I keep forgetting to ninja in my old age!


----------



## firstbaby25

That's cause you are going senile! 

Sorry about :bfn: Ginge... I hate that this happens for you so much as I know you deserve it.

B enjoy yourself I have bought a paper for tonight when Adam is practising and I might also practice my knitting :thumbup: it's quite sunny here but not warm

April I hope you are ok :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Me and my CBFM fell out :nope: it unfortunately only had wee sticks on dodgy cycles. Early/late O and now it asks for them on CD 6 :growlmad: :nope: and I have to wee on 20 sticks to keep it happy. It's an expensive fertility aid!

Yeah I've kind of given up on mine, I prefer having a massive stash of ICs! Just done an IC and it's not as pale as yesterdays, not positive at all but I'm hoping my new day 18 is day 14/15 :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poofuck for :bfn: Ginge :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:blush: I'm 92.6kg :blush: but in my defence I am insuliin resistance :sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge what's that in lbs and stones?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think its about 14st 5lb


----------



## cassie04

*LOOK WHAT I FOUND THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ1GTMMjOwY


----------



## Essie

B - I found your postcard this morning :thumbup: I say found as i'm not sure when it was delivered since i normally collect the post by sticking my hand in the box and pulling it out rather than opening it with the key, so it could have been there a while :blush: Thank you for the card, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## cassie04

*Ginge- Its not fair for BFN!!! its stupid! I wanted to be pregnant for soooooo long and then when i was like right ok i am going to have a couple months of NOT being baby obsessed and go out and get drunk and party over the summer.....i fall pregnant! its bloody typical! Your time will come! 

Jaynie-HIIIIIIIIIIIII are you at work today?!?!? You looked lovely on at that wedding!!!!!

Mollykins- How are you feeling? any better? i alwayss miss you when your on here......I only manage to get on usually in the day and you all seem to come alive at night!

B and Jaynie- CBFM are nightmares! there only here to make us more hormonally angry with them! i stopped using mine after about 2 months of using it! Its to technical for me!

How are the baby turtles beautiful mommies???????can we have some more pics!

Dave went for an interview and got a new job bringing in more pennies! ooooh think of all the pretty baby things i can buy! He starts in monday! I heard little beans heartbeat today on doppler (If you havent already seen the video.....bit of a proud preggo woman) And i havent been sick yesterday or today! things are just bloody good at the mo!

Sending my love and hope you have a lovely day despite the icky weather*


----------



## firstbaby25

CASSIE I CAN'T LISTEN IN WORK THERE IS NO SOUND.

I USE TAB AND HAVE TO HAVE CAPS ON.... 

:hi: PEOPLE.

I HAVE TO WORK IN LEEDS NEXT WEEK AGAIN AND ALSO THERE IS A FESTIVAL THAT MEANS I HAVE TO BOOK TIME OFF WORK :nope: OTHERWISE IT'LL TAKE ME HOURS TO GET HERE AND I CBA.


----------



## x-ginge-x

These pics are for B :) best I could get right now skittish fish!


----------



## firstbaby25

just on dinner - sorry cassie - it went mad at work before and could only do mini responses. I am dead busy but it's so good to be like this because my days are flying. Can't believe it's ten to 3 already. I love my new job gets me all motivated when I work i'm full of romantic ideas about courses and careers at the minute so it's a nice distraction from ttc although we had semi fertile :sex: last night :winkwink: - running a gauntlet it would seem this month!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> My CBFM is ignoring me [-( I had that loopy cycle where I O'd on CD 26 and now it's not asking me for munchy sticks and I'm on CD 11:growlmad: It will ask around CD 20 but I'll be pregnant by then:haha: (PMA!PMA!) Stoooooopid thing:dohh:

Mine was stupid it one time told me I didnt o. well I got pregnant that month and the other O sticks I used showed I ovulated.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Howdy ya'll! :howdy: I've been a bit busy at work lately so i haven't had much time to log on. Glad to see i haven't missed any births! 

Nuv you guys, hope everyone is enjoying their day! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Cassie I am so glad you are feeling well. You can start enjoying your pregnancy!!! I can't open the movie bc my phone wont let me I will listen later when I get on my computer.

Dh and I are going to do some shopping today and go to Atlantic city to play poker for a bit. His parents r having some company during the day here so do not want to b running around in my bikini when they r here. We will come back tonight and go night swimming and jump in the spa!!!


----------



## addie25

Ging sorry for the negative HPT :hugs: Did you say ur 145 pounds that's not a lot how tall are you?


----------



## addie25

So I have been having really bad dreams the pas 2 nights. Last night I was told dh and I were going to die and I was trying to find someone to take Nikki cat n everyone said no and said they will take her to a shelter and I screamed so loud in my dream that I woke up jumping and then went back to sleep and I died and came back and offered dh parents 100 thousand to take Nikki ( not sure y no one would take her in my dream they all love her) very odd bc dh had a dream we got rid of Nikki the night be4 bc our baby was allergic and then we wanted her back and had to pay 1000 together her back and we did. My other dream was dh got stolen and I had to pay a snake ( literally) a snake to get him back. What's with all these freaky dreams??


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles

Having a lovely chilled public holiday :cloud9: DH and I went up to one of my favourite ...restaurants for croissants with mushrooms in a creamy garlic and parmesan sauce with a big crunchy salad. But because it was a public holiday their croissants hadn't been delivered. I seriously nearly cried! I have been craving this for so long - pathetic really :wacko: Anyway, I had it on health bread instead

Then we went and bought me some bras because mine have mysteriously vanished :shrug: then came home and DH and the boys baked chocolate chip butter cookies while I read :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> The intertubes are horribly slow tonight (bloody mercury retrograde :wacko:) so I must say goodnight
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> That's what I say Trin. Bloody mercury retrograde:shrug: Schlepp.Click to expand...

:rofl:

Mercury is the planet in the sky which to us here in ASTROLOGY land represents communications and ideas. Mercury is the planet which we use every moment of our lives, waking, dreaming, talking, planning and it is the planet which helps us create our lives and our opinions and even our moods.

What is a Mercury retrograde cycle? Well, I often in classes ask "Have you ever been sitting in an auto, looked over at someone beside you in a train, bus or another car and thought you were rolling, and it was them moving" This is the phenomena of Mercury Retrograde.

In a bit more complex language. When looking in the sky at the planet Mercury we usually perceive it as moving in a forward motion through the heavens, this is called "MERCURY DIRECT" ..but approximately every 4 months or so, it appears to go backwards in the sky due to our earthly orbit operating in tandem with Mercury's orbit around the Sun.

This apparent backwards motion and I say "Apparent" because it is not really going backwards but appears so here on earth.. Lasts for about 3 weeks .....3 or 4 times yearly. 

At 03:50 UT (Universal Time) Wednesday, August 3rd, 2011, Mercury the wise communicatorand universal tricksterturns retrograde at 1°12' Virgo in the sign of the Virgin, sending communications, travel, appointments, mail and the www into a general snarlup! The retro period begins some days before the actual turning point (as Mercury slows) and lasts for three weeks or so, until August 26, 2011, when the Winged Messenger reaches his direct station. At this time he halts and begins his return to direct motion through the zodiac.

Everything finally straightens out on September 9th, as he passes the point where he first turned retrograde.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Hayley!*
> 
> Ok I asked my BF what she recommended for wind since she had a very windy boy- she said that she used Infacol too and it was alright but tended to turn lots of little wind bubbles into one big one, and that gave her :baby: more pain than the lots of little wind bubbles! And she did baby massage classes and the 'cycling legs' massage at home for his wind and found that helped:thumbup:

I meant to say yesterday that Mag Phos tissue salts crushed up and a pinch given before each feed work very well for the cramps. And Nat phos for reflux


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Congrats jaynie you got the 44k post and weed on a stick bfn no doubt about thatv appointment is soon .. We shall see how much I weigh later. No doubt more than one of you heavily preggo ladies!

I'm joining preggo Weighless tomorrow :argh: I did it with Tarq and only gained 7kg - he was 4.3 and my placenta was 800g so not bad


----------



## kit_cat

Hi everyone :hi:

*sigh*

Screamy, screamy baby ALL day today - 'tis not much fun for either of us. I'm too tired after another sleepless night :nope: 

Nappy changed - tick
Winded - tick
Fed - massively tick
Cuddled - massively tick

Oh poor wee soul - she's bright red in the face and nothing stops her except putting her back on to feed :shrug: My nips are now both bleeding :( 

Sorry for moaning my lovelies - hope you are all ok :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Howdy ya'll! :howdy: I've been a bit busy at work lately so i haven't had much time to log on. Glad to see i haven't missed any births!
> 
> Nuv you guys, hope everyone is enjoying their day! :kiss:

Nuv you too Newbiedoo :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Screamy, screamy baby ALL day today - 'tis not much fun for either of us. I'm too tired after another sleepless night :nope:
> 
> Nappy changed - tick
> Winded - tick
> Fed - massively tick
> Cuddled - massively tick
> 
> Oh poor wee soul - she's bright red in the face and nothing stops her except putting her back on to feed :shrug: My nips are now both bleeding :(
> 
> Sorry for moaning my lovelies - hope you are all ok :hugs::kiss:

Sorry Kit :nope: I remember those days well

Growth spurt maybe?? Rescue remedy for both of you


----------



## babyhopes2010

aww im inlove with my new turtle toy:cloud9:

https://img837.imageshack.us/img837/2725/cuteg.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## addie25

Kit big :hugs: it will get easier.

Such a cute turtle toy!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

the little turlte can come out the pouch :fool: oh such a child arent i :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Screamy, screamy baby ALL day today - 'tis not much fun for either of us. I'm too tired after another sleepless night :nope:
> 
> Nappy changed - tick
> Winded - tick
> Fed - massively tick
> Cuddled - massively tick
> 
> Oh poor wee soul - she's bright red in the face and nothing stops her except putting her back on to feed :shrug: My nips are now both bleeding :(
> 
> Sorry for moaning my lovelies - hope you are all ok :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sorry Kit :nope: I remember those days well
> 
> Growth spurt maybe?? Rescue remedy for both of youClick to expand...

:hugs: awwww.i get really excited about baby but i know ill find it very difficult at first xx


----------



## cassie04

*ok i am a wuss! But i am seriously sad and freaked out about all the riots taking place all over the country..........if it starts here i am speeding all the way to my mums house! I may be 22 but nothing is safer than being with your mum!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, big :hugs: I nuv you. You'll make it through. :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey kit + everyone else ,ummm I didn't do to well I think I have a touch of the baby blues mainly as I'm tired out and did the night shift alone as OH had to be up at 4.30am ,he has promised to help tonight even though I don't expect him too as he needs his sleep ,I cried at the MW doing his heelprick + just feel shitty although I'm oozing bundles of mumsie love for my new lil man
> 
> I'm trying my best to catch up on lurkberry but tis sooo slow + won't let me quote !!
> 
> :hugs: Hayley.
> 
> Listen - don't worry, you're feeling exactly as expected after just a few days of Nate's arrival. For the first 2 weeks I seemed to have one day on top of the world, then the next "oh my god, what have I done?" I was so overwhelmed/exhausted/poorly that I didn't know if it was New Year or New York! This shall pass my lovely, it's early days :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

I really hope it does Kit:thumbup:,i said today that the days are merging into one:wacko:, glad it's not just me:hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> *Hayley!*
> 
> Ok I asked my BF what she recommended for wind since she had a very windy boy- she said that she used Infacol too and it was alright but tended to turn lots of little wind bubbles into one big one, and that gave her :baby: more pain than the lots of little wind bubbles! And she did baby massage classes and the 'cycling legs' massage at home for his wind and found that helped:thumbup:


Yes we have ditched the infacol from today as i think its making him sicky and not helped the wind one bit:wacko:, have also got some new fancy anti colic bottles and seeing how we go till week end. Will also try to get some of what Trin has advised further down in my quotes:thumbup:. Hope you had nice foot spa shopping and cafe knitting today:thumbup::hugs:




addie25 said:


> Cassie I am so glad you are feeling well. You can start enjoying your pregnancy!!! I can't open the movie bc my phone wont let me I will listen later when I get on my computer.
> 
> Dh and I are going to do some shopping today and go to Atlantic city to play poker for a bit. His parents r having some company during the day here so do not want to b running around in my bikini when they r here. We will come back tonight and go night swimming and jump in the spa!!!

Sounds like a lovely day you have planned addie have fun and hope you win:happydance:



TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtles
> 
> Having a lovely chilled public holiday :cloud9: DH and I went up to one of my favourite ...restaurants for croissants with mushrooms in a creamy garlic and parmesan sauce with a big crunchy salad. But because it was a public holiday their croissants hadn't been delivered. I seriously nearly cried! I have been craving this for so long - pathetic really :wacko: Anyway, I had it on health bread instead
> 
> Then we went and bought me some bras because mine have mysteriously vanished :shrug: then came home and DH and the boys baked chocolate chip butter cookies while I read :cloud9:

Glad you have had a nice day to Trin, i know how you feel when you say you really fancy something and you cant have it:dohh:



TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Hayley!*
> 
> Ok I asked my BF what she recommended for wind since she had a very windy boy- she said that she used Infacol too and it was alright but tended to turn lots of little wind bubbles into one big one, and that gave her :baby: more pain than the lots of little wind bubbles! And she did baby massage classes and the 'cycling legs' massage at home for his wind and found that helped:thumbup:
> 
> I meant to say yesterday that Mag Phos tissue salts crushed up and a pinch given before each feed work very well for the cramps. And Nat phos for refluxClick to expand...

Thanks oh wise one:kiss:, where do i get these from?



kit_cat said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Screamy, screamy baby ALL day today - 'tis not much fun for either of us. I'm too tired after another sleepless night :nope:
> 
> Nappy changed - tick
> Winded - tick
> Fed - massively tick
> Cuddled - massively tick
> 
> Oh poor wee soul - she's bright red in the face and nothing stops her except putting her back on to feed :shrug: My nips are now both bleeding :(
> 
> Sorry for moaning my lovelies - hope you are all ok :hugs::kiss:

:hugs: ONE BIG DITTO FROM MOI KIT (apart from the nips) poor boobies:cry:here's to a better night for us all:thumbup:



babyhopes2010 said:


> aww im inlove with my new turtle toy:cloud9:
> 
> https://img837.imageshack.us/img837/2725/cuteg.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Haha Reece has these and has donated the baby one as Nate's car seat teddy!!!



Thats me caught up big hugs to April & sezi & jaynie:hugs::hugs::hugs:

off for a nap before the fun starts:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Eurgh! I was just preparing my dinner and https://www.palyne.com/talk/Smileys/palyne/vomit2.gif

Really gross :sick:


----------



## poas

Hello ladies!!! I have had a pretty good day (considering I haven't been able to do much for months!!)
So...I organised/tidied/cleaned our new kitchen,swept the rubble in the old kitchen (soon to be new living room) and sorted mine and oh's bedroom cum living room!!
Then I checked my sales on ebay-the light shade I bought for £2.00 sold for £22 :) so I posted that, and whilst in town popped into gp and got instantly seen?!!? What are the odds?! So...I have gained *drum roll please* 0.6kg since I first found out I was pregnant :) Which makes the fact that the lovely Clare sent me a box of nommo chocolates to eat even better :) and she sent Esme a beautiful dress,top and tights and hat and mitten set....so beautiful :) 
So there it is, I am capable of not whinging every now and then :)
How is everyone else?X


----------



## TrinityMom

:-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> The intertubes are horribly slow tonight (bloody mercury retrograde :wacko:) so I must say goodnight
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> That's what I say Trin. Bloody mercury retrograde:shrug: Schlepp.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mercury is the planet in the sky which to us here in ASTROLOGY land represents communications and ideas. Mercury is the planet which we use every moment of our lives, waking, dreaming, talking, planning and it is the planet which helps us create our lives and our opinions and even our moods.
> 
> What is a Mercury retrograde cycle? Well, I often in classes ask "Have you ever been sitting in an auto, looked over at someone beside you in a train, bus or another car and thought you were rolling, and it was them moving" This is the phenomena of Mercury Retrograde.
> 
> In a bit more complex language. When looking in the sky at the planet Mercury we usually perceive it as moving in a forward motion through the heavens, this is called "MERCURY DIRECT" ..but approximately every 4 months or so, it appears to go backwards in the sky due to our earthly orbit operating in tandem with Mercury's orbit around the Sun.
> 
> This apparent backwards motion and I say "Apparent" because it is not really going backwards but appears so here on earth.. Lasts for about 3 weeks .....3 or 4 times yearly.
> 
> At 03:50 UT (Universal Time) Wednesday, August 3rd, 2011, Mercury the wise communicatorand universal tricksterturns retrograde at 1°12' Virgo in the sign of the Virgin, sending communications, travel, appointments, mail and the www into a general snarlup! The retro period begins some days before the actual turning point (as Mercury slows) and lasts for three weeks or so, until August 26, 2011, when the Winged Messenger reaches his direct station. At this time he halts and begins his return to direct motion through the zodiac.
> 
> Everything finally straightens out on September 9th, as he passes the point where he first turned retrograde.Click to expand...

Of course:dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg lissy thats great!iv put on nearly 2stone already! opps :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Are you all splendiferous and happy? I like that crazy turtle Babyhopes! I'm slowly becoming Turtle obsessed- I was looking at Thomas Sabo charms (I have a chain with just the one Russian Doll charm that I got in the UK, so my bracelet is still rather pathetically bare:shrug:) and they had a turtle! I'll get that one next!:haha: 

Sooooo I decided in the end to take Holly to an archeology exhibition in the Chateau in the town where I go alot, not so much for her education but for a nice big space for her to run around if it rained:haha: She loved Tate Modern with Kit- all those lovely ropes and plinths she wasn't allowed to touch:cloud9: BUT THE MUSEUM WAS CLOSED ON TUESDAYS!:cry:

And I'd schlepped the pushchair up an hour's worth of hill to get there, since French buses have a touch of mercury retrograde at the moment :nope: 

But luckily French cafés are immune to the effects of mercury retrograde And Holly and I ate:

Tortilla chips and guacomole
Duck paté and baguette
Salmon salad

Then did some light shopping (I got 2 fine art paintbrushes and looked at a footspa, but it was basically a bowl you fill with hot water:shrug: Got one of those already! So will hold out for The Big Shop with more choice and the one with jets and blobbles :happydance:

Then we went to the park and played for HOURS on the slide, then the long walk home, and not to the pool since DH was home too late and I was too exhausticated and fell asleep reading my book on the bed:cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Aww, sounds like a lovely day, B! :cloud9: I bet Little Holly sleeps well tonight :flower:

Oh, I meant to say - my mom has one of those foot spa things and it really is VERY nice. Her's has bubbles and it vibrates to gives a little massage, too. It's great in winter when feet get dry and cold and you can get them all soft and supple with the footbath and then slather them up with some nice oil or body butter and get them oh so divine. It's nice for painting your toenails, too - gets the cuticle all nice and soft. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> And I'd schlepped the pushchair up an hour's worth of hill to get there, since French buses have a touch of mercury retrograde at the moment :nope:

See, you're a natural! :haha:

PS I looooove Thomas Sabo :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ouch KittyCat your nips are bleeding? I'm not sure it's entirely normal that you should still be in so much pain?:shrug: A few days of hell and gradually diminishing mild hell but its seems you're still really suffering. Don't let Cara suckle just for the comfort of it, your boobs will be suckled right off! Oh and babies like crying, let her scream away, no reasonable neighbour will complain:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> And I'd schlepped the pushchair up an hour's worth of hill to get there, since French buses have a touch of mercury retrograde at the moment :nope:
> 
> See, you're a natural! :haha:
> 
> PS I looooove Thomas Sabo :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes, just everyday vocabulary for me Trin:shrug:

Ooohhh I sooooo could have lied to DH about the rise in the cost of nappies today and snuck off with a little something for my bracelet! I didn't though. I was very good! BUT they have a bicycle charm, and a turtle, and an Eiffel tower, and a little red horse I rather like:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Aww, sounds like a lovely day, B! :cloud9: I bet Little Holly sleeps well tonight :flower:
> 
> Oh, I meant to say - my mom has one of those foot spa things and it really is VERY nice. Her's has bubbles and it vibrates to gives a little massage, too. It's great in winter when feet get dry and cold and you can get them all soft and supple with the footbath and then slather them up with some nice oil or body butter and get them oh so divine. It's nice for painting your toenails, too - gets the cuticle all nice and soft. :thumbup:

Yes she flaked out pretty quick when we got home! Me too mind you :blush:

I walk so much, being car-less, and feel the foot spa is only a tiny maintenance fee compared to what I _would_ spend on petrol and tax if I had a car, not forgetting the initial outlay. Which is always my arguement when it come to shoes, "well 80 euros is far less than 5000 euros for a crap car:haha:"

RANDOMNESS- I don't like cars but I saw today the little new Fiat that I think is well cute in a kind of pearlescent white with white leather interior :cloud9: I could see myself in that. Soiling it with blackberry juice and bike grease. A girl can dream:cloud9: Mind you a pair of white pearlescent leather boots could _really_ get me going :dance:


----------



## poas

I too am a Thomas Sabo fan, oh got me some charms to go on my necklace for christmas last year :)
Clare, I think it's normal to put more on with first bubba...I put on around 3stone with Harri remember? But as Trin pointed out you will lose a lot of it when baby is born and its ugly twin placenta too :) Plus babies have an inbuilt sensor that tells them to wake up and need something just as you bring your cup/fork to your mouth!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna! On my walk into town I kept laughing to myself about the double rainbow video you posted :rofl: 

OOOOOO MYYYYYYY GAWWWWWDDD! What does it MEeeeeeAN?! 

The guy kind of has a point though, it is really spectacular a rainbow/double rainbow. (I think he was particularly smitten by the doubleness!:rofl:) Whether his enthusiasm was drug fuelled or not I'm glad he reminded me that, yes, it is SOOOOO BEauuuuUUUuTIFUL!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I too am a Thomas Sabo fan, oh got me some charms to go on my necklace for christmas last year :)
> Clare, I think it's normal to put more on with first bubba...I put on around 3stone with Harri remember? But as Trin pointed out you will lose a lot of it when baby is born and its ugly twin placenta too :) Plus babies have an inbuilt sensor that tells them to wake up and need something just as you bring your cup/fork to your mouth!!

I've seen loads of charms I :brat::hissy::brat: What ones do you have on your necklace?

My birthday is in October, I could get two then, one from my family and one from DH:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really want a turtle charm though!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Phew!

Just got Cara (aka screamer) down for the night (or hopefully a couple of hours at least) This breast feeding lark is really taking its toll on me. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so painful :( and I wasn't so tired. I'm thinking of introducing a bottle of formula before bed because I just don't think my milk is enough for her. Cara would feed constantly, pausing only briefly to nap if I let her. She cannot last any more than an hour and a half between feeds..often it's less.

Thanks everyone for the encouragement anyways :thumbup: I am a very weary turt :sleep: and I suspect tomorrow will be brighter :thumbup:

G'night lovelies :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I really want a turtle charm though!!!

I have a turtle charm I NUV it and look at it each time I go o IVF doctor. :hugs: dh saw a car driving past n he goes " u know them" I say "no" he goes "look closer" so I look and see A turtle sticker on the window lol!!!


----------



## addie25

Kit introducing formula is a good idea it may also keep her full longer ( I hear babies on the boob need to feed more often) I'm glad she went to bed and u can rest a bit.:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Phew!
> 
> Just got Cara (aka screamer) down for the night (or hopefully a couple of hours at least) This breast feeding lark is really taking its toll on me. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so painful :( and I wasn't so tired. I'm thinking of introducing a bottle of formula before bed because I just don't think my milk is enough for her. Cara would feed constantly, pausing only briefly to nap if I let her. She cannot last any more than an hour and a half between feeds..often it's less.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the encouragement anyways :thumbup: I am a very weary turt :sleep: and I suspect tomorrow will be brighter :thumbup:
> 
> G'night lovelies :hugs:


Oh Kit my love:hugs: Maybe you should see the doc about your painful nips, make sure there's no infection running you down? And babies are sneaky little buggers, she'll 'feed' until the cows come home given half a chance. But you've got to maintain a little independence from her, breastwise, and she won't resent you for it. Feedy time, sleepy time, and screamy time inbetween the two if necessary?:shrug: (So long as she's had her fill and is just screaming for more booby comfort) So hard to say since every baby is so different but I just want to help my friend:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh my do I feel sick just illately around 11pm nausea takes over :( horrible! Think a long walk to OHs mums is in order tomorrow! I will get fit and lose some weight you watch!!


----------



## addie25

You can do it Ging!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh my do I feel sick just illately around 11pm nausea takes over :( horrible! Think a long walk to OHs mums is in order tomorrow! I will get fit and lose some weight you watch!!

Yes! Exercise is EVERYTHING when it comes to weight loss! Dieting alone may leave you skinny but it won't leave you toned, or happy! A good long walk everyday, and the pool, you went swimming alot at one time Ginge?


----------



## TrinityMom

I am turning into a hibernating cavewoman! I can't remember when last I shaved my legs and my toenails are in desperate need of a pedi. But every time I think about it I think of the long pants and skirts and closed shoes I can wear and :shrug:...better get on it tomorrow!

For now, it is bedtime

night night nuvs
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night trin:hugs: I must shave my legs soon too:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I am turning into a hibernating cavewoman! I can't remember when last I shaved my legs and my toenails are in desperate need of a pedi. But every time I think about it I think of the long pants and skirts and closed shoes I can wear and :shrug:...better get on it tomorrow!
> 
> For now, it is bedtime
> 
> night night nuvs
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Lol 2 funny I've done that a few times this summer wearing pants bc I was 2 lazy to shave!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna! On my walk into town I kept laughing to myself about the double rainbow video you posted :rofl:
> 
> OOOOOO MYYYYYYY GAWWWWWDDD! What does it MEeeeeeAN?!
> 
> The guy kind of has a point though, it is really spectacular a rainbow/double rainbow. (I think he was particularly smitten by the doubleness!:rofl:) Whether his enthusiasm was drug fuelled or not I'm glad he reminded me that, yes, it is SOOOOO BEauuuuUUUuTIFUL!!

Hehe, yes DH and I laughed for days after we watched that. Now, whenever someone mentions a rainbow at all, we're all, "What does it MEEEEAAANNN??" :haha:

Here are some funny song remixes... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g0yZDMBXiE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX0D4oZwCsA


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I too am a Thomas Sabo fan, oh got me some charms to go on my necklace for christmas last year :)
> Clare, I think it's normal to put more on with first bubba...I put on around 3stone with Harri remember? But as Trin pointed out you will lose a lot of it when baby is born and its ugly twin placenta too :) Plus babies have an inbuilt sensor that tells them to wake up and need something just as you bring your cup/fork to your mouth!!
> 
> I've seen loads of charms I :brat::hissy::brat: What ones do you have on your necklace?
> 
> My birthday is in October, I could get two then, one from my family and one from DH:happydance:Click to expand...

I have a dragonfly (they mean a lot to me after something my mum said) a chinese cherry blossom (similar meaning) and a butterfly-I'm quite into life symbolism?! Which oh understands about me,hence the thoughtful gifts.
He actually got me the dragonfly and chain the first time he came down for us to get to know eachother as adults-he remembered me saying about what my mum had said and went out of his way to find it-so I have never taken it off. I am feeling very loved up at the moment....I'm sure pushing out a 10lb baby will knock the soppiness out of me though :)


----------



## addie25

Lol yes those songs r funny!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Kit,

I'm sorry you're having trouble with breastfeeding! :cry: I wish your nips would toughen up! :bodyb:

Can you get a nipple shield? They offer these at the hospital, here. It's this:
https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/tips-and-solutions/112/nipple-shields
Probably you can just buy it at the store, too.

Is it as painful to pump? Maybe you could do half the feeds with a bottle of pumped milk? 

I've heard and read that babies that get introduced formula are stubborn to go back to the boob :(

I hope you find some relief! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sad because The Turtles on the whole have all been so quiet for such a time :cry: Sarachka doesn't love me anymore:cry: Many are heavily pregnant or with newborns:cry: I hope we all meet again of an evening once our various dusts have settled:cry:

I don't like to go to bed on a :cry: note so i will find a little picture to post to cheer me up....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow!!!!! In the time I took to post that there are great joys before my eyes!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm sad because The Turtles on the whole have all been so quiet for such a time :cry: Sarachka doesn't love me anymore:cry: Many are heavily pregnant or with newborns:cry: I hope we all meet again of an evening once our various dusts have settled:cry:
> 
> I don't like to go to bed on a :cry: note so i will find a little picture to post to cheer me up....

Just watch the Double Rainbow remixes and you'll be right as rain :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

It has been quiet b :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I too am a Thomas Sabo fan, oh got me some charms to go on my necklace for christmas last year :)
> Clare, I think it's normal to put more on with first bubba...I put on around 3stone with Harri remember? But as Trin pointed out you will lose a lot of it when baby is born and its ugly twin placenta too :) Plus babies have an inbuilt sensor that tells them to wake up and need something just as you bring your cup/fork to your mouth!!
> 
> I've seen loads of charms I :brat::hissy::brat: What ones do you have on your necklace?
> 
> My birthday is in October, I could get two then, one from my family and one from DH:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a dragonfly (they mean a lot to me after something my mum said) a chinese cherry blossom (similar meaning) and a butterfly-I'm quite into life symbolism?! Which oh understands about me,hence the thoughtful gifts.
> He actually got me the dragonfly and chain the first time he came down for us to get to know eachother as adults-he remembered me saying about what my mum had said and went out of his way to find it-so I have never taken it off. I am feeling very loved up at the moment....I'm sure pushing out a 10lb baby will knock the soppiness out of me though :)Click to expand...

Oooo I LOVE dragonflies and butterflies! Nothing specific but I find them so beautiful, and Butterfly is the most sexy and beautiful swimming stroke:cloud9:

Nah you'll be EVEN MORE loved up once you've shoved LO out! And by the way your bump pic in your avatar is lovely, I've only just noticed it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:THANKS LUNA!!! HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:THANKS LUNA!!! HILARIOUS!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:THANKS LUNA!!! HILARIOUS!!!
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've just watched that first remix loads :rofl: And went back to see the original! It's so funny! I'm off to bed now but I'll be sniggering in my sleep about double rainbow across the sky oh my gawd what does it mean in my front yard :haha:

Have a nice day....!:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: that guy made it on to the show 'Rude Tube in the UK - he is one happy guy :haha:

Just in bed - the OH has fell asleep on the couch and I've tried to wake him and CBA getting out of bed to get him - such a bad girlfriend!! 

Don't be scared cassie! Sure you'll be fine...

B, Ginge, Lissy, Luna, addie :hi: - good night :sleep: tight. Earlyish beddyboes for me :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

And crunch and mollykins I nuv ya. 

Glad you are alive Crunch!


----------



## addie25

Well DH and I won playing poker :thumbup: now at home resting. Tomorrow we will spend the day at the beach and pool then go out to a lovely restaurant for dinner. Thursday some friends are coming over and staying till Friday and then we are going home. Nikki cat is having a great time running around the house and playing with the cat nip we got her!! Now time for hot tub and then bed. :sleep: well everyone.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, sounds like you are having a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Been having bh since yesterday and not enjoying them oddly enough! I didn't realise they came in blocks?!


----------



## poas

I actually feel like they are getting worse?Molly can you help? Is this normal?I don't want to ring my horrible midwife if I don't need to


----------



## babyhopes2010

lissy call ur horrible midwife anyway itll reasure u :hugs:

im off to work now meh! :(


----------



## poas

But she is evil Clare, and I'll feel such a douche if it's just bh lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

well better to me safe.or call up maternity ward have chat with someone there.

im getting some bloody strong kicks in the fanny today :rofl: :shock:

the kicks seem very low,is that normal?


----------



## poas

Lol, yeah I had that for quite a while so I'd assume normal :) although calling it normal is weird as it does on occasion feel like a foot's gonna come out!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey guys 

Sorry I have been away - lots of emergency re-housing to be done .... My place wil not let you have a quiet last week .... Sure my boss thinks it's funny to stress me out ! Have another uti so back on the antobotics !!!! Booooo

Lissy - we are twins ... I hate my midwife so I changed to a Saturday clinic and I nuv her xxxx


----------



## poas

I wish I could do that :( Ok...so I just did a crappy quiz thing on gurgle and it said I'm 73% in preterm labour....what's the other 27% of me doing?! Lol I think I will call gp at 8


----------



## poas

Are the riots bad around you Crunchentwin?


----------



## Crunchie

Lol that made me chuckle ! 

Deffo call them my love xxx

Where I live is ok thanks - few shops looted but poor old croydon !!! It was awful just watching it burn !!! Dh was Evacuated from work yesterday


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Lol, yeah I had that for quite a while so I'd assume normal :) although calling it normal is weird as it does on occasion feel like a foot's gonna come out!

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

holly's just pooed, smells bad, back in a mo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:coffee:

I'll need a sick bowl by Holly's changing table if I do get pregnant one of these centuries:sick:

Holly loves the smileys on BnB, she's on my lap and laughs and points when I put the smiley page up:awww:

Hope you're all well, surviving riots and Braxton Hicks and all:thumbup: 

I'm going to have a quiet day at home, enjoy the peace before the boys are back, and tomorrow hope to go to my riverside tourist town:thumbup: I woke up with a headache from hell, VERY RARE for me, and was tired last night so take it as a sign to do not a lot today:haha:

*Kittycat* big hugs and nipple healing vibes for you. Hope Cara had a calmer night:hugs: The annoying thing is when you're breastfeeding is you can't even drink coffee to keep you going:dohh: It won't go on for ever though, I assure you. I keep wracking my brains for the things I did with Holly to calm her nocturnal screamy moments! Have you tried the walking up and down the stairs thing at night? It was good exercise for me and she liked the bobbing motion. And if you have wooden or slidy floors in your house you could attach a strap to her rocker chair and drag her around in it? Holly always shut her trap when I did that:shrug: 
All else failing, ear plugs? :haha:
:hugs: and nuv xxx

*Addie* glad you're having a fab time:flower:

Right, going to watch a couple of wild boar videos on you tube with Holly then off to play in the garden....ie Holly is going to play and I'm going to knit and drink:coffee: I feel vaguely unwell so best not to exert my precious self!

:hugs: xxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I can't believe you'll have a new fruitpiece tomorrow! Aren't the weeks flying by?!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I WIN THE THREAD CLEARER AWARD! :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

morning - overslept again today. So so so tired after wedding adventures :sleep: - this means that I forgot / didn't have time to eat breakfast so settled for a piece of edam and a yoghurt! :munch: although it definitely won't keep me going until lunch time :( 

April is TOO quiet for my liking and sarachka too. Hope they are ok...

Remember when we used to all talk all the time :haha: 

B your day sounds perfect - wish I could join, I now have to book a day off for such small pleasures as playing in the garden...

Lissy - you HAVE to phone someone and let them know of your predicament... T'is no good to second guess yourself all the time. 

Clare - hope the bebe stops kicking your minky.

Trin B is right! The weeks are going so fast for you. I'm pleased for you - really pleased, you deserve it loads and it's all special because we had that lunar eclipse thing that we all went on about :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

OR NOT!!!! 

I weas here prepped and ready to post :gun:


----------



## poas

Dr thinks the placenta could have shifted or could be preterm labour, so waiting to hear from maternity ward for tests :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> OR NOT!!!!
> 
> I weas here prepped and ready to post :gun:

I have to reply now or you will think you've cleared the thread and have won the prestigious award:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Dr thinks the placenta could have shifted or could be preterm labour, so waiting to hear from maternity ward for tests :(

Goodluck Lissy:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> morning - overslept again today. So so so tired after wedding adventures :sleep: - this means that I forgot / didn't have time to eat breakfast so settled for a piece of edam and a yoghurt! :munch: although it definitely won't keep me going until lunch time :(
> 
> April is TOO quiet for my liking and sarachka too. Hope they are ok...
> 
> Remember when we used to all talk all the time :haha:
> 
> B your day sounds perfect - wish I could join, I now have to book a day off for such small pleasures as playing in the garden...
> 
> Lissy - you HAVE to phone someone and let them know of your predicament... T'is no good to second guess yourself all the time.
> 
> Clare - hope the bebe stops kicking your minky.
> 
> Trin B is right! The weeks are going so fast for you. I'm pleased for you - really pleased, you deserve it loads and it's all special because we had that lunar eclipse thing that we all went on about :haha:

I'll bbm April later but much as I miss my turtles friends I don't want to bully them into chatting if they don't want to and come across as a pushy cow :nope: I guess the absent turtles just need a bit of time out, we reached such peaks of excitement over the first turtle babies being born:haha: They're recovering from the intensity of it all still maybe!!!
'Tis sad though.:cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo everybody :hi:

Sunshiney day here today :thumbup:

Crappy start to the day tho. DH was in a minor accident that could have been very serious if they had collided half a metre further in. And Ch'ien was in the car :nope: So scary! His bumper is cracked so we'll have to claim from insurance and pay the horrid excess. Really sucks. Every time I feel like we may be getting our one nostril above water financially something comes up :growlmad: But it is what it is and at least everyone is ok

I'll catch up now :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 247278
> 
> 
> View attachment 247279
> 
> 
> View attachment 247277
> These pics are for B :) best I could get right now skittish fish!

That's massive, your aquarium! Wow! Very nice fishos. I saw an aquarium in the animal centre recently that was really cool, a kind of globe on a pedestal, made me want fishlings.:spermy:

(I use the sperm smiley as a fish!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo everybody :hi:
> 
> Sunshiney day here today :thumbup:
> 
> Crappy start to the day tho. DH was in a minor accident that could have been very serious if they had collided half a metre further in. And Ch'ien was in the car :nope: So scary! His bumper is cracked so we'll have to claim from insurance and pay the horrid excess. Really sucks. Every time I feel like we may be getting our one nostril above water financially something comes up :growlmad: But it is what it is and at least everyone is ok
> 
> I'll catch up now :coffee:

Scary and poofucky!
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel mildly sick. I think I have pre-pregnancy morning sickness :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am sitting in the sun to convalesce. Maybe I should put a blanket over my knees:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

I win hands down Jaynie! :smug: :smug: :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OOOOOOOOOOO I wish I had a foot spa at this moment!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hahahahahahahahah


----------



## firstbaby25

Everytime you think you win I have mini work catch up 

Trin - that sucks for ya - I'm the same with money whenever we do well I literally wait for a big thing to happen... :haha: last time it was an old account of adams that had started by being £10 overdrawn and then they didn't contact him for a year and then they contacted him to say that he then owed £390 :shock:

think work would let me bring a foot spa??? :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Everytime you think you win I have mini work catch up
> 
> Trin - that sucks for ya - I'm the same with money whenever we do well I literally wait for a big thing to happen... :haha: last time it was an old account of adams that had started by being £10 overdrawn and then they didn't contact him for a year and then they contacted him to say that he then owed £390 :shock:
> 
> think work would let me bring a foot spa??? :rofl:

Maybe they'll let you bring a foot spa and your knitting:rofl:

I just improvised a foot spa in a tub on the patio but obviously it ended with Holly and her doll sitting fully dressed and splashing in the tub:haha: Just dried them both off and put her down for a nap, took me a while to catch her though, she ran off nudey and giggling round the house:wohoo: I think she's a happy baby, it fills my heart with:cloud9: to see her play like that.

I need tomato soup and hunks of cheesy melty bread like Trin had 2 days ago:-k


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin I can't believe you'll have a new fruitpiece tomorrow! Aren't the weeks flying by?!!

I know! They really are...though apparently not for everyone else...everyone keeps asking "are you 12 weeks yet?"


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Oh and exciting developments from The Lab* My opk is pretty dark for CD 12 (CBFM still not asking for munchy bars:shrug:) and I have EWCM:thumbup: So I think a bit of crackboom is on the agenda for this evening.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Everytime you think you win I have mini work catch up
> 
> Trin - that sucks for ya - I'm the same with money whenever we do well I literally wait for a big thing to happen... :haha: last time it was an old account of adams that had started by being £10 overdrawn and then they didn't contact him for a year and then they contacted him to say that he then owed £390 :shock:
> 
> think work would let me bring a foot spa??? :rofl:
> 
> Maybe they'll let you bring a foot spa and your knitting:rofl:
> 
> I just improvised a foot spa in a tub on the patio but obviously it ended with Holly and her doll sitting fully dressed and splashing in the tub:haha: Just dried them both off and put her down for a nap, took me a while to catch her though, she ran off nudey and giggling round the house:wohoo: I think she's a happy baby, it fills my heart with:cloud9: to see her play like that.
> 
> I need tomato soup and hunks of cheesy melty bread like Trin had 2 days ago:-kClick to expand...

It was very nommy :munch: I'm eating my brunch of a tub of fat free chunky cottage cheese with rye crackers and pickled onions. Very tasty and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I found some tinned smoked herring fillets in the cupboard :munch: I'm nomming them on cracker bread with sliced tomato from the garden. 

If I lived near the sea I'd take up fishing


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Oh and exciting developments from The Lab* My opk is pretty dark for CD 12 (CBFM still not asking for munchy bars:shrug:) and I have EWCM:thumbup: So I think a bit of crackboom is on the agenda for this evening.

:wohoo:*HOW EXCITING!!!*:wohoo:

And so very on topic! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sounds yummy Trin. You remind me, I have pickled onions too, may pop a couple down the hatch :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Looks like it's just you and me B :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Oh and exciting developments from The Lab* My opk is pretty dark for CD 12 (CBFM still not asking for munchy bars:shrug:) and I have EWCM:thumbup: So I think a bit of crackboom is on the agenda for this evening.
> 
> :wohoo:*HOW EXCITING!!!*:wohoo:
> 
> And so very on topic! :haha:Click to expand...

Wasn't it just? Pure ttc themed post!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Looks like it's just you and me B :hugs:

You're never alone with pickled onions :hugs:

In fact I think I might add pickled onions to my 'happy foods' list- I can't imagine eating pickled onions while depressed:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I love pickled onions and beetroot :thumbup: 

B you read my mind. I have tomato soup and cheese and bread for din dins cool eh? Heinz tomato soup nonetheless....

Trin that does sound yummo. I like pickled onions on anything.


----------



## firstbaby25

I love seeing Erin happy and she laughs so much, I like that she also laughs at herself - a good weapon if you ask me. I.E. she stutters and laughs about it. Soooo funny 'and and and and and an an an an a a a a a' THEN she goes AHAHAHAHA 'I can't spit it out'


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must have this!!! A Thomas sabo charm of a *Holly* leaf!!


----------



## firstbaby25

forgot to say last night that I also love Thomas Sabo - when I finish my Pandora I am going to get one :smug: I told adam I preffered the hangy charms when he got me this one - but I do love my pandora! 

Can't you just get a H or do you prefer the visual? 

Did I tell you all I gave my grandad one of my charms and I bought it back with my birthday money :cloud9: we are like twins except he's dead and i'm not!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> forgot to say last night that I also love Thomas Sabo - when I finish my Pandora I am going to get one :smug: I told adam I preffered the hangy charms when he got me this one - but I do love my pandora!
> 
> Can't you just get a H or do you prefer the visual?
> 
> Did I tell you all I gave my grandad one of my charms and I bought it back with my birthday money :cloud9: we are like twins except he's dead and i'm not!

I'd like a B for me and the holly leaf:thumbup: Because in fact I need a B and an A and a T because DH and I have this soppy thing

BAT for me and TAB for him, which is just Bethany aime Thierry and Thierry aime Bethany, but we sign all our things to one another with it and leave little TAB/BAT messages around, scratch it in the sand, write it on steamy windows and suchlike. So I'd like those letters on my bracelet:shrug: You may all go and vomit now:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gonna sleep while Holly does, she didn't want to earlier so I made her egg mayo sandwiches which she's now eaten and is out for the count. Gonna join her since I'm slightly poorly but need my ovulatory force

Laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> And I'd schlepped the pushchair up an hour's worth of hill to get there, since French buses have a touch of mercury retrograde at the moment :nope:
> 
> :


:flower:Hi B hey i heard this word SCHLEP on eastenders llast night made me LOL:haha:



kit_cat said:


> Phew!
> 
> Just got Cara (aka screamer) down for the night (or hopefully a couple of hours at least) This breast feeding lark is really taking its toll on me. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so painful :( and I wasn't so tired. I'm thinking of introducing a bottle of formula before bed because I just don't think my milk is enough for her. Cara would feed constantly, pausing only briefly to nap if I let her. She cannot last any more than an hour and a half between feeds..often it's less.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the encouragement anyways :thumbup: I am a very weary turt :sleep: and I suspect tomorrow will be brighter :thumbup:
> 
> G'night lovelies :hugs:


:flower:Kitty & Cara hope you had a bit of a better night? Luckily we did 11.45, 3.20 & then 6.35!!:thumbup: Hope ya nippies are bit better:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> I'm sad because The Turtles on the whole have all been so quiet for such a time :cry: Sarachka doesn't love me anymore:cry: Many are heavily pregnant or with newborns:cry: I hope we all meet again of an evening once our various dusts have settled:cry:
> 
> I don't like to go to bed on a :cry: note so i will find a little picture to post to cheer me up....


AWW poor B i do still NUV you all lots its a struggle to get lappy time though:cry:i will get use to it i promise:hugs:you can always bbm me if you miss me lots hehe!!




TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo everybody :hi:
> 
> Sunshiney day here today :thumbup:
> 
> Crappy start to the day tho. DH was in a minor accident that could have been very serious if they had collided half a metre further in. And Ch'ien was in the car :nope: So scary! His bumper is cracked so we'll have to claim from insurance and pay the horrid excess. Really sucks. Every time I feel like we may be getting our one nostril above water financially something comes up :growlmad: But it is what it is and at least everyone is ok
> 
> I'll catch up now :coffee:


Oh dear Trin glad they are both ok though does suck we end u saving a bit then wham something breaks etc:growlmad:




HollyMonkey said:


> *Oh and exciting developments from The Lab* My opk is pretty dark for CD 12 (CBFM still not asking for munchy bars:shrug:) and I have EWCM:thumbup: So I think a bit of crackboom is on the agenda for this evening.


:happydance:i nuv ya monkey lab:happydance:




HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> forgot to say last night that I also love Thomas Sabo - when I finish my Pandora I am going to get one :smug: I told adam I preffered the hangy charms when he got me this one - but I do love my pandora!
> 
> Can't you just get a H or do you prefer the visual?
> 
> Did I tell you all I gave my grandad one of my charms and I bought it back with my birthday money :cloud9: we are like twins except he's dead and i'm not!
> 
> I'd like a B for me and the holly leaf:thumbup: Because in fact I need a B and an A and a T because DH and I have this soppy thing
> 
> BAT for me and TAB for him, which is just Bethany aime Thierry and Thierry aime Bethany, but we sign all our things to one another with it and leave little TAB/BAT messages around, scratch it in the sand, write it on steamy windows and suchlike. So I'd like those letters on my bracelet:shrug: You may all go and vomit now:haha:Click to expand...

:sick::haha::winkwink:



Be back later off to drop OH's car off fo0r service


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'd like a B for me and the holly leaf:thumbup: Because in fact I need a B and an A and a T because DH and I have this soppy thing
> 
> BAT for me and TAB for him, which is just Bethany aime Thierry and Thierry aime Bethany, but we sign all our things to one another with it and leave little TAB/BAT messages around, scratch it in the sand, write it on steamy windows and suchlike. So I'd like those letters on my bracelet:shrug: You may all go and vomit now:haha:

:awww: If I signed something to my DH like that it would be VAG :haha: 

Lissy - good luck with the tests :hugs:

Trin - how scary, glad your DH is okay.

Hayley - sounds like you had a good night with Nate :thumbup:

Lyra was very grizzly yesterday and is continuing it today. She doesn't want to be put down and is feeding a lot. Growth spurt maybe? She was sick everywhere again yesterday :cry: She seems to be quite windy too. She's finally calmed down a bit and is curled up asleep on me at the moment :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Oops i spoke too soon, there's a little pair of not-sleepy-at-all eyes peering at me.


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie :haha: hope she settles soon...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok its official this is a 20miu test and its bfn :cry: no more ttc now job/money/holidays have become more important!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge - snap! I am not saying they have become more omportant just decided ot be happy with my life the way it is. I think you are young enough (bare in mind that you can't get treatment til you are 23) for this to be the good plan for you and hey who knows? It's not like you'll use BC and you might have the delight of a surprise (but very wanted) baby. 

Nonetheless - I am sorry that you are suffering a nasty :bfn: - :hugs:

:hi: Hayley - enjoy car drop and come back soon. 

Can anyone tell that i've got brave at work?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> :awww: If I signed something to my DH like that it would be VAG :haha:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oops i spoke too soon, there's a little pair of not-sleepy-at-all eyes peering at me.
> 
> Never never never say your baby is asleep! :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just KNEW something would go wrong on my attempt at a multiquote post:growlmad:

Jaynie yes I was thinking only this morning that you're relaxing into the new job:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley that sounds like a great night from Nate! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Something to make you all laugh :rofl:

(Seems you have to click on it for it to work)
 



Attached Files:







Rambo_the_sperminator.gif
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Something to make you all laugh :rofl:
> 
> (Seems you have to click on it for it to work)

:rofl:

That's my DH tonight!:haha:


----------



## addie25

Trin that is so scary I glad everything is ok! I hate cars I really do when I was little my mom was run over by a car literally the tires crushed her chest and I was 6 and never liked cars since ( I saw the entire thing happen as did both my brothers) I'm so glad he is ok but the expense part sucks.


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is my opk from today, not a blazer yet but deffo worth dropping my knickers for don't you think?:-k It really would be exciting to have an early O this month since DH is going away next wednesday, and my usual O just wouldn't do:nope: And I have richly ferning ewcm.
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> *Oh and exciting developments from The Lab* My opk is pretty dark for CD 12 (CBFM still not asking for munchy bars:shrug:) and I have EWCM:thumbup: So I think a bit of crackboom is on the agenda for this evening.

Yay!!! I can't wait for your 2 week wait ms poasa like me!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Oh and exciting developments from The Lab* My opk is pretty dark for CD 12 (CBFM still not asking for munchy bars:shrug:) and I have EWCM:thumbup: So I think a bit of crackboom is on the agenda for this evening.
> 
> Yay!!! I can't wait for your 2 week wait ms poasa like me!!!Click to expand...

hello Addie :hi: Yep and my mum will be over so it should make it go a bit less slowly than usual!

I'm off to get ready for the swimming pool, nothing personal that I disappear suddenly just when you've appeared:haha: DH is home early so I'm going to have a swim but I'll swim very gently so as not to disrupt possible impending ovulation:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and my dad is coming out of hospital today :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi turts! a quick hello before i start my day :hi:

https://comments16.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/3210.gif


----------



## addie25

Have fun B I'm goin to shower and shave and get ready to go out to breakfast. I'm so lazy to shave but I don't want to hide under a blanket at the beach as people stare and point at my legs!! 

Sooo I just heard the movie jaws was inspired my one shark that killed 4 people in 1916 and this shark came to lbi where our beach house is and killed someone in the town over!!!! I don't care that it was 1916 I am soooooooooo not going in the ocean!!!!!!!! DH says I'm silly but I think he is glad I'm not going in as i almost drowned the last time I went In here (not in Hawaii I did good there) I'm just not an ocean swimmer the waves beat me up. And one time I stepped on something sharp and thought it was a crab so I jumped on the back of a stranger to get away from it :shrug: well what was I to do just let it eat my foot!!! So I really don't think dh minds me not going in as I'm a loony toon when I do go in!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: for Dada!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> This is my opk from today, not a blazer yet but deffo worth dropping my knickers for don't you think?:-k It really would be exciting to have an early O this month since DH is going away next wednesday, and my usual O just wouldn't do:nope: And I have richly ferning ewcm.

*THUNDERCATS ARE GO!!!!*:yipee:


----------



## addie25

Yeserday my MIL had DH aunts over n she told them we did ivf and I had a m/c and then says " I hope u don't mind me telling them" welllll I do mind n I think she should have asked be4 telling them. I don't need people staring me down talking about could she be pregnant bc they know we r trying and I don't need them knowing how long it takes!!!! Last party we had I went to get a drink N dh aunt said oh that drink has Alcohole in it n I said uh yea that's y I'm taking it!! I just don't need family talking about this it's so personal and I am so upset she told them. I Already feel like a failure I don't need them talkig behind my back saying poor Addie and I don't want them knowing how long It takes us to get pregnant!!! What m I supposed to do now she already told them I'm not guna start a fight with her now I just said well don't tell them when I get pregnant I really want to wait 3 months.


----------



## poas

So-still getting pains every 10/15mins I'm to call delivery suite if it increases in pain. Going to try sleep now as I didn't get much last night! Hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## addie25

Take a nice rest and see how u feel when you wake up.


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy - hope you are ok & that you do get some rest :thumbup:

I suspect O pains... Dunno my CD though!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, how scary! I'm glad everyone is okay though. :hugs: 

B, how exciting- early O ! :happydance:

Kit, I had a thought... are you sure she's latching properly?

Crunch, sorry these riots are around you. Times like those make me grateful my babe is still safe in my tum. 

Jaynie, glad you are finally relaxing into your new job. Feels nice eh? 

B, please bbm April for me? As her twinsy, I have a sort of obligation to know what's going on right? :winkwink: 

Ginge, sorry about the bfn but as Jaynie says, your new plan sounds best now. Much nuv baby cakes.


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooo aunties :wave:

I've been out today :thumbup:



I decided to give my mummy a break from screamy screamy today :lol:

Lots of nuv from Cara x


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Miss Cara, such a sweet thing to do for your mum on silencing your mighty screamer. :hugs: So proud if you... I know your mummy is so grateful! 

By the way, you are exceptionally adorable today. :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Aww Cara looks adorable. Glad she gave you a break from the screamy scream today, perhaps she could suggest Lyra does the same for me?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Cara! You're soooo sweet and look at you all grown up in your pushchair!

Molly I'll bbm April for you:thumbup:

Just back from swimming- if you can really call it that- 20mins swimming and 40mins reading on a lounger by the pool :haha: But I wanted to bring my egg to maturation rather than exhaust myself! 

My DH came home with a pear tree sapling, he's digging away beside me, preparing the hole to plant it. We're going to get a couple of apple trees too. :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

JAYNIE! 2 THINGS!!

Firstly didn't you get AF the same day as me this cycle? Or was that Sarachka? So you may be CD 12 like me!

And I meant to say earlier that I love Pandora bracelets too, they're very pretty, but since I've started on a Sabo one because of the Russian Doll I'll have to continue on that for a while. Maybe when I start work again I can think of financing a Pandora one but hopefully I'll be pregnant so unable to! My Sabo one is pants with just the one charm- when my mum's over we'll go girly shopping though and I'll treat myself to another one:blush: This is the only charm on it...my name band bracelet was made by my dad years ago and I never take it off:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

The Russian Doll is much smaller in real life than how it seems on that pic :haha: Effect of foreshortening in the photo :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right off to cook dinner and seduce my sperminator :thumbup: I may be gone a while......

xxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Get him B. :serenade:


----------



## Mollykins

This is so weird but I feel like AF is on her way. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Cara what good girl you are letting ur mom have a break from screaming. You look sooooo adorable as well!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> So-still getting pains every 10/15mins I'm to call delivery suite if it increases in pain. Going to try sleep now as I didn't get much last night! Hope all is well with everyone x

Oh dear Lissy - I hope you're ok and you do manage to get some sleep m'love :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girlies :)

Day three of feeling good! :dance: That mysterious UTI like thing disappeared overnight Sunday and never came back... knock on wood!!

I have absolutely nothing interesting to report... I'm cleaning house today. Pretty boring. Oh, I will be making my grain free snack bars! Poor DH has been asking for them since I made them a few weeks ago. 

Off to catch up.... :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley - sounds like Nate is getting the hang of this sleeping lark :thumbup: Hope it continues :flower: How are you feeling now m'love?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'd like a B for me and the holly leaf:thumbup: Because in fact I need a B and an A and a T because DH and I have this soppy thing
> 
> BAT for me and TAB for him, which is just Bethany aime Thierry and Thierry aime Bethany, but we sign all our things to one another with it and leave little TAB/BAT messages around, scratch it in the sand, write it on steamy windows and suchlike. So I'd like those letters on my bracelet:shrug: You may all go and vomit now:haha:
> 
> :awww: If I signed something to my DH like that it would be VAG :haha:
> 
> Lissy - good luck with the tests :hugs:
> 
> Trin - how scary, glad your DH is okay.
> 
> Hayley - sounds like you had a good night with Nate :thumbup:
> 
> Lyra was very grizzly yesterday and is continuing it today. She doesn't want to be put down and is feeding a lot. Growth spurt maybe? She was sick everywhere again yesterday :cry: She seems to be quite windy too. She's finally calmed down a bit and is curled up asleep on me at the moment :cloud9:Click to expand...

VAG :haha:

I hope Lyra is just having a moment of grizzliness. Also, maybe she has reflux that's causing her to bring her feeds back up? I think Cara maybe has a touch of this so we have raised the head end of her mattress in her moses basket a little and it has helped as she's not bringing her feeds back at night now :thumbup: Have you tried Infacol for the wind? I'm not convinced that is/was Cara's problem so I'm not sure how effective it was :shrug: I don't think Hayley got on too well with it for Nate.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> So-still gettoing pains every 10/15mins I'm to call delivery suite if it increases in pain. Going to try sleep now as I didn't get much last night! Hope all is well with everyone x
> 
> Oh dear Lissy - I hope you're ok and you do manage to get some sleep m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I meant to say Liss- when I git to the hospital last week my contractions were 3-5 mins apart and I was 2cm dilated... contractions werent too bad either. I drove myself to the hospital. :shrug: My point is, you can still progress even if the pain isn't so bad. Be mindful lovey.


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Dr thinks the placenta could have shifted or could be preterm labour, so waiting to hear from maternity ward for tests :(

Eep! Hope everything is going okay, Lissy.... :hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo everybody :hi:
> 
> Sunshiney day here today :thumbup:
> 
> Crappy start to the day tho. DH was in a minor accident that could have been very serious if they had collided half a metre further in. And Ch'ien was in the car :nope: So scary! His bumper is cracked so we'll have to claim from insurance and pay the horrid excess. Really sucks. Every time I feel like we may be getting our one nostril above water financially something comes up :growlmad: But it is what it is and at least everyone is ok
> 
> I'll catch up now :coffee:

Oh, poofucks. That really does suck, Trin. Always something, eh? Glad everyone is okay, though :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> *Oh and exciting developments from The Lab* My opk is pretty dark for CD 12 (CBFM still not asking for munchy bars:shrug:) and I have EWCM:thumbup: So I think a bit of crackboom is on the agenda for this evening.

YAY! That sounds promising!!!



kit_cat said:


> Hellooooo aunties :wave:
> 
> I've been out today :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 247859
> 
> 
> I decided to give my mummy a break from screamy screamy today :lol:
> 
> Lots of nuv from Cara x

Soooo precious!! Love her cute hat. She looks very cozy in her pram!



Mollykins said:


> This is so weird but I feel like AF is on her way. :shrug:

I had what felt like mild pre-AF cramps yesterday evening for a few minutes... Was really weird! Is the BH? Or just stretching out?

Are you having cramps? Or just the pre-AF pooey feeling?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 247732
> 
> 
> View attachment 247731
> Ok its official this is a 20miu test and its bfn :cry: no more ttc now job/money/holidays have become more important!

Sorry Ginge - that is poofucky :nope:

I'm glad you're being all proactive about it though - it's the best way to be :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Something to make you all laugh :rofl:
> 
> (Seems you have to click on it for it to work)

:rofl:

I can't imagine how you "came" across this (see what I did there? :winkwink:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh and my dad is coming out of hospital today :thumbup:

Great news B - how is he?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'd like a B for me and the holly leaf:thumbup: Because in fact I need a B and an A and a T because DH and I have this soppy thing
> 
> BAT for me and TAB for him, which is just Bethany aime Thierry and Thierry aime Bethany, but we sign all our things to one another with it and leave little TAB/BAT messages around, scratch it in the sand, write it on steamy windows and suchlike. So I'd like those letters on my bracelet:shrug: You may all go and vomit now:haha:
> 
> :awww: If I signed something to my DH like that it would be VAG :haha:
> 
> Lissy - good luck with the tests :hugs:
> 
> Trin - how scary, glad your DH is okay.
> 
> Hayley - sounds like you had a good night with Nate :thumbup:
> 
> Lyra was very grizzly yesterday and is continuing it today. She doesn't want to be put down and is feeding a lot. Growth spurt maybe? She was sick everywhere again yesterday :cry: She seems to be quite windy too. She's finally calmed down a bit and is curled up asleep on me at the moment :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> VAG :haha:
> 
> I hope Lyra is just having a moment of grizzliness. Also, maybe she has reflux that's causing her to bring her feeds back up? I think Cara maybe has a touch of this so we have raised the head end of her mattress in her moses basket a little and it has helped as she's not bringing her feeds back at night now :thumbup: Have you tried Infacol for the wind? I'm not convinced that is/was Cara's problem so I'm not sure how effective it was :shrug: I don't think Hayley got on too well with it for Nate.Click to expand...

I did wonder about reflux. She's actually been much less sicky in the last few days, but it was a big sicky moment yesterday. I haven't tried Infacol yet but i think i may need to get some. I've heard mixed things about how effective it is. How do you raise up the moses basket end? Put something underneath it?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'd like a B for me and the holly leaf:thumbup: Because in fact I need a B and an A and a T because DH and I have this soppy thing
> 
> BAT for me and TAB for him, which is just Bethany aime Thierry and Thierry aime Bethany, but we sign all our things to one another with it and leave little TAB/BAT messages around, scratch it in the sand, write it on steamy windows and suchlike. So I'd like those letters on my bracelet:shrug: You may all go and vomit now:haha:
> 
> :awww: If I signed something to my DH like that it would be VAG :haha:
> 
> Lissy - good luck with the tests :hugs:
> 
> Trin - how scary, glad your DH is okay.
> 
> Hayley - sounds like you had a good night with Nate :thumbup:
> 
> Lyra was very grizzly yesterday and is continuing it today. She doesn't want to be put down and is feeding a lot. Growth spurt maybe? She was sick everywhere again yesterday :cry: She seems to be quite windy too. She's finally calmed down a bit and is curled up asleep on me at the moment :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> VAG :haha:
> 
> I hope Lyra is just having a moment of grizzliness. Also, maybe she has reflux that's causing her to bring her feeds back up? I think Cara maybe has a touch of this so we have raised the head end of her mattress in her moses basket a little and it has helped as she's not bringing her feeds back at night now :thumbup: Have you tried Infacol for the wind? I'm not convinced that is/was Cara's problem so I'm not sure how effective it was :shrug: I don't think Hayley got on too well with it for Nate.Click to expand...

I meant to say, mine would be worse if we signed like B. 
DAM and MAD :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??

Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:

One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...

The fullness and achey-ness is in the same area my uterus would be if it wasn't the size of a watermelon right now. It's just odd. Oh and for the tmi share... definite blood flow/pooling. Not a cozy feeling.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> The fullness and achey-ness is in the same area my uterus would be if it wasn't the size of a watermelon right now. It's just odd. Oh and for the tmi share... definite blood flow/pooling. Not a cozy feeling.Click to expand...

Hmmmm :-k Maybe little Leo is descending down getting into position?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> The fullness and achey-ness is in the same area my uterus would be if it wasn't the size of a watermelon right now. It's just odd. Oh and for the tmi share... definite blood flow/pooling. Not a cozy feeling.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm :-k Maybe little Leo is descending down getting into position?Click to expand...

He's not allowed! OH is out of town again this week. :argh:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> The fullness and achey-ness is in the same area my uterus would be if it wasn't the size of a watermelon right now. It's just odd. Oh and for the tmi share... definite blood flow/pooling. Not a cozy feeling.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm :-k Maybe little Leo is descending down getting into position?Click to expand...
> 
> He's not allowed! OH is out of town again this week. :argh:Click to expand...

Well tell Leo to stay put until at least this weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> The fullness and achey-ness is in the same area my uterus would be if it wasn't the size of a watermelon right now. It's just odd. Oh and for the tmi share... definite blood flow/pooling. Not a cozy feeling.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm :-k Maybe little Leo is descending down getting into position?Click to expand...
> 
> He's not allowed! OH is out of town again this week. :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well tell Leo to stay put until at least this weekend! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've told him...even OH told him before he left on Monday. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> The fullness and achey-ness is in the same area my uterus would be if it wasn't the size of a watermelon right now. It's just odd. Oh and for the tmi share... definite blood flow/pooling. Not a cozy feeling.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm :-k Maybe little Leo is descending down getting into position?Click to expand...
> 
> He's not allowed! OH is out of town again this week. :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well tell Leo to stay put until at least this weekend! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I've told him...even OH told him before he left on Monday. :haha:Click to expand...

Good! :thumbup:

Is your DH taking any time off after Leo is born?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Trin, how scary! I'm glad everyone is okay though. :hugs:
> 
> B, how exciting- early O ! :happydance:
> 
> Kit, I had a thought... are you sure she's latching properly?
> 
> Crunch, sorry these riots are around you. Times like those make me grateful my babe is still safe in my tum.
> 
> Jaynie, glad you are finally relaxing into your new job. Feels nice eh?
> 
> B, please bbm April for me? As her twinsy, I have a sort of obligation to know what's going on right? :winkwink:
> 
> Ginge, sorry about the bfn but as Jaynie says, your new plan sounds best now. Much nuv baby cakes.

Hiya Moll :hugs:

The latching could be part of the issue but there's also the fact that she constantly moves her head around while feeding, so my poor nips get tugged every which way. Not sure what I can do about that :shrug:

How are you my lovely? I really thought Leo would have put in an appearance by now...all the signs are there! He's just keeping you on your toes :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, yes he is taking 2 weeks off. :) I'm excited.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, yes he is taking 2 weeks off. :) I'm excited.

Nice! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Aww Cara looks adorable. Glad she gave you a break from the screamy scream today, perhaps she could suggest Lyra does the same for me?

I'll get Cara to give Lyra a call...what's her number? :telephone: :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, how scary! I'm glad everyone is okay though. :hugs:
> 
> B, how exciting- early O ! :happydance:
> 
> Kit, I had a thought... are you sure she's latching properly?
> 
> Crunch, sorry these riots are around you. Times like those make me grateful my babe is still safe in my tum.
> 
> Jaynie, glad you are finally relaxing into your new job. Feels nice eh?
> 
> B, please bbm April for me? As her twinsy, I have a sort of obligation to know what's going on right? :winkwink:
> 
> Ginge, sorry about the bfn but as Jaynie says, your new plan sounds best now. Much nuv baby cakes.
> 
> Hiya Moll :hugs:
> 
> The latching could be part of the issue but there's also the fact that she constantly moves her head around while feeding, so my poor nips get tugged every which way. Not sure what I can do about that :shrug:
> 
> How are you my lovely? I really thought Leo would have put in an appearance by now...all the signs are there! He's just keeping you on your toes :winkwink:Click to expand...

Kit I left you a post yesterday but maybe you missed it - but have you tried nipple shields??


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Cara! You're soooo sweet and look at you all grown up in your pushchair!
> 
> Molly I'll bbm April for you:thumbup:
> 
> Just back from swimming- if you can really call it that- 20mins swimming and 40mins reading on a lounger by the pool :haha: But I wanted to bring my egg to maturation rather than exhaust myself!
> 
> My DH came home with a pear tree sapling, he's digging away beside me, preparing the hole to plant it. We're going to get a couple of apple trees too. :munch:

Hey B - I was thinking about you on my walk today. On the way to the lake, I pass by loads of trees which bear fruit, which grow wild and just drop on the ground and get squished. Now I've often wondered what the fruits are and if you can eat them (I've never tried as I don't want to get dead :nope:) and a nice lady was passing by the same spot and stopped to chat. She told me they were called "bullies" :shrug: You can indeed eat them and people make JAM from them!!! Have you heard of this fruit??


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, how scary! I'm glad everyone is okay though. :hugs:
> 
> B, how exciting- early O ! :happydance:
> 
> Kit, I had a thought... are you sure she's latching properly?
> 
> Crunch, sorry these riots are around you. Times like those make me grateful my babe is still safe in my tum.
> 
> Jaynie, glad you are finally relaxing into your new job. Feels nice eh?
> 
> B, please bbm April for me? As her twinsy, I have a sort of obligation to know what's going on right? :winkwink:
> 
> Ginge, sorry about the bfn but as Jaynie says, your new plan sounds best now. Much nuv baby cakes.
> 
> Hiya Moll :hugs:
> 
> The latching could be part of the issue but there's also the fact that she constantly moves her head around while feeding, so my poor nips get tugged every which way. Not sure what I can do about that :shrug:
> 
> How are you my lovely? I really thought Leo would have put in an appearance by now...all the signs are there! He's just keeping you on your toes :winkwink:Click to expand...

Perhaps swaddling so that you give her blinders on the side if her eyes? You know like with horses? Forcing her to look ahead at you? :shrug: I had lazy feeders. The girls would get on the boob and fall asleep. :dohh: 


So, my uncle died one week ago today by brain cancer... I started looking at pictures a moment ago... :nope: Not the best plan.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit I've got some hilarious pictures for you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

So Kit, and Essie, this is Holly one moment, back when she was a tiny baby...



And one second after....



Familiar?:haha:

And some pics of tiny Holly singing gaily....:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1332.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1329.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

And just for fun, drunk on booby milk pics:haha:

And before you think I'm a really weird mum taking pics of Holly crying, I decided it was an untruthful documentation of her early years if I only took the smiley shots and not the screamy ones:shrug: I can assure you she was not suffering but just grumbling!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0923.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0924.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: I love the scream pics B.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Mollz sorry I didn't see your post before posting my silly pics, that's so sad :cry:

Big :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'd like a B for me and the holly leaf:thumbup: Because in fact I need a B and an A and a T because DH and I have this soppy thing
> 
> BAT for me and TAB for him, which is just Bethany aime Thierry and Thierry aime Bethany, but we sign all our things to one another with it and leave little TAB/BAT messages around, scratch it in the sand, write it on steamy windows and suchlike. So I'd like those letters on my bracelet:shrug: You may all go and vomit now:haha:
> 
> :awww: If I signed something to my DH like that it would be VAG :haha:
> 
> Lissy - good luck with the tests :hugs:
> 
> Trin - how scary, glad your DH is okay.
> 
> Hayley - sounds like you had a good night with Nate :thumbup:
> 
> Lyra was very grizzly yesterday and is continuing it today. She doesn't want to be put down and is feeding a lot. Growth spurt maybe? She was sick everywhere again yesterday :cry: She seems to be quite windy too. She's finally calmed down a bit and is curled up asleep on me at the moment :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> VAG :haha:
> 
> I hope Lyra is just having a moment of grizzliness. Also, maybe she has reflux that's causing her to bring her feeds back up? I think Cara maybe has a touch of this so we have raised the head end of her mattress in her moses basket a little and it has helped as she's not bringing her feeds back at night now :thumbup: Have you tried Infacol for the wind? I'm not convinced that is/was Cara's problem so I'm not sure how effective it was :shrug: I don't think Hayley got on too well with it for Nate.Click to expand...
> 
> I did wonder about reflux. She's actually been much less sicky in the last few days, but it was a big sicky moment yesterday. I haven't tried Infacol yet but i think i may need to get some. I've heard mixed things about how effective it is. How do you raise up the moses basket end? Put something underneath it?Click to expand...

All I've done is put a small pillow underneath the actual mattress just so her head is higher than her feet - a rolled towel would do the same. It really has helped :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Hayley - sounds like Nate is getting the hang of this sleeping lark :thumbup: Hope it continues :flower: How are you feeling now m'love?

Did you get the outfits I sent for Nate I'm a bit nervous they have Not arrived yet???


----------



## Mollykins

No worries B... :hugs: and thank you. He was a good man.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...

Do varicose veins go away tho after you deliver the baby? :hugs:


----------



## Essie

That looks very familiar B! I have a picture of Lyra screaming, because she started the instant I took the picture. A second before she looked lovely and peaceful. I was filming a video of her on my playmat last night and she decided to start screaming about 5 seconds in. I think she knows when the camera is there.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly and all turtles!* April says she'll be on soon, she's just feeling really crappy at the moment :nope: She sends her love to everyone :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...

..and just to continue on the TMI theme...while I was pregnant, I was rather perturbed by the *ahem* swollen-ness of my nethers :blush: My lady garden was unrecogniseable to me..not that I spend a lot of time gazing at it :haha: Pleased to report all has returned to normal on that account now :thumbup: Why you would want to know this, I have no idea, but there it is :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'd like a B for me and the holly leaf:thumbup: Because in fact I need a B and an A and a T because DH and I have this soppy thing
> 
> BAT for me and TAB for him, which is just Bethany aime Thierry and Thierry aime Bethany, but we sign all our things to one another with it and leave little TAB/BAT messages around, scratch it in the sand, write it on steamy windows and suchlike. So I'd like those letters on my bracelet:shrug: You may all go and vomit now:haha:
> 
> :awww: If I signed something to my DH like that it would be VAG :haha:
> 
> Lissy - good luck with the tests :hugs:
> 
> Trin - how scary, glad your DH is okay.
> 
> Hayley - sounds like you had a good night with Nate :thumbup:
> 
> Lyra was very grizzly yesterday and is continuing it today. She doesn't want to be put down and is feeding a lot. Growth spurt maybe? She was sick everywhere again yesterday :cry: She seems to be quite windy too. She's finally calmed down a bit and is curled up asleep on me at the moment :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> VAG :haha:
> 
> I hope Lyra is just having a moment of grizzliness. Also, maybe she has reflux that's causing her to bring her feeds back up? I think Cara maybe has a touch of this so we have raised the head end of her mattress in her moses basket a little and it has helped as she's not bringing her feeds back at night now :thumbup: Have you tried Infacol for the wind? I'm not convinced that is/was Cara's problem so I'm not sure how effective it was :shrug: I don't think Hayley got on too well with it for Nate.Click to expand...
> 
> I did wonder about reflux. She's actually been much less sicky in the last few days, but it was a big sicky moment yesterday. I haven't tried Infacol yet but i think i may need to get some. I've heard mixed things about how effective it is. How do you raise up the moses basket end? Put something underneath it?Click to expand...
> 
> All I've done is put a small pillow underneath the actual mattress just so her head is higher than her feet - a rolled towel would do the same. It really has helped :thumbup:Click to expand...

when the girls were like that, I would put them in their carseat. They nuv'd it.


----------



## Essie

:hugs: Molly


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, how scary! I'm glad everyone is okay though. :hugs:
> 
> B, how exciting- early O ! :happydance:
> 
> Kit, I had a thought... are you sure she's latching properly?
> 
> Crunch, sorry these riots are around you. Times like those make me grateful my babe is still safe in my tum.
> 
> Jaynie, glad you are finally relaxing into your new job. Feels nice eh?
> 
> B, please bbm April for me? As her twinsy, I have a sort of obligation to know what's going on right? :winkwink:
> 
> Ginge, sorry about the bfn but as Jaynie says, your new plan sounds best now. Much nuv baby cakes.
> 
> Hiya Moll :hugs:
> 
> The latching could be part of the issue but there's also the fact that she constantly moves her head around while feeding, so my poor nips get tugged every which way. Not sure what I can do about that :shrug:
> 
> How are you my lovely? I really thought Leo would have put in an appearance by now...all the signs are there! He's just keeping you on your toes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps swaddling so that you give her blinders on the side if her eyes? You know like with horses? Forcing her to look ahead at you? :shrug: I had lazy feeders. The girls would get on the boob and fall asleep. :dohh:
> 
> 
> So, my uncle died one week ago today by brain cancer... I started looking at pictures a moment ago... :nope: Not the best plan.Click to expand...

Big :hugs: I am so sorry. It must be hard to look at the pictures rt now.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> The fullness and achey-ness is in the same area my uterus would be if it wasn't the size of a watermelon right now. It's just odd. Oh and for the tmi share... definite blood flow/pooling. Not a cozy feeling.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm :-k Maybe little Leo is descending down getting into position?Click to expand...
> 
> He's not allowed! OH is out of town again this week. :argh:Click to expand...

Did anyone tell him so? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Great pics b!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, how scary! I'm glad everyone is okay though. :hugs:
> 
> B, how exciting- early O ! :happydance:
> 
> Kit, I had a thought... are you sure she's latching properly?
> 
> Crunch, sorry these riots are around you. Times like those make me grateful my babe is still safe in my tum.
> 
> Jaynie, glad you are finally relaxing into your new job. Feels nice eh?
> 
> B, please bbm April for me? As her twinsy, I have a sort of obligation to know what's going on right? :winkwink:
> 
> Ginge, sorry about the bfn but as Jaynie says, your new plan sounds best now. Much nuv baby cakes.
> 
> Hiya Moll :hugs:
> 
> The latching could be part of the issue but there's also the fact that she constantly moves her head around while feeding, so my poor nips get tugged every which way. Not sure what I can do about that :shrug:
> 
> How are you my lovely? I really thought Leo would have put in an appearance by now...all the signs are there! He's just keeping you on your toes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit I left you a post yesterday but maybe you missed it - but have you tried nipple shields??Click to expand...

Ahh, sorry Luna, I did miss it but I went back and just read it :thumbup: Thanks :hugs: I think I may give these a try. They sell them in Mothercare and it's gotta be worth a try eh?


----------



## addie25

Well had a lovely day at the beach/pool EXCEPT.......

I do not really like to stay on the beach just walk it and my dress I usually wear on the beach OVER my bikini was wet so I took a towel to wrap around me. DH said "wearing that towel says you do not have confidence and that is what you will be saying to everyone you walk past when you look beautiful in a bikini" I said "I do not care if they think I do not have confidence it would be true!!" I just dont like walking around with just a bikini on. Well he said I needed to gain confidence and had me walk up and down the beach with just the bikini!!!! As I was doing this he wore a shirt!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad is coming out of hospital today :thumbup:
> 
> Great news B - how is he?Click to expand...

Well still awaiting scan results but all seems to be good, a little bleeding stomach problem but they think it's to do with his daily aspirin and having stopped the stomach protectors he took during chemotherapy. So he's back on the stomach protectors and aspirin to be taken on a full stomach and it should correct the problem :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad is coming out of hospital today :thumbup:
> 
> Great news B - how is he?Click to expand...
> 
> Well still awaiting scan results but all seems to be good, a little bleeding stomach problem but they think it's to do with his daily aspirin and having stopped the stomach protectors he took during chemotherapy. So he's back on the stomach protectors and aspirin to be taken on a full stomach and it should correct the problem :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh good I am glad everything is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, how scary! I'm glad everyone is okay though. :hugs:
> 
> B, how exciting- early O ! :happydance:
> 
> Kit, I had a thought... are you sure she's latching properly?
> 
> Crunch, sorry these riots are around you. Times like those make me grateful my babe is still safe in my tum.
> 
> Jaynie, glad you are finally relaxing into your new job. Feels nice eh?
> 
> B, please bbm April for me? As her twinsy, I have a sort of obligation to know what's going on right? :winkwink:
> 
> Ginge, sorry about the bfn but as Jaynie says, your new plan sounds best now. Much nuv baby cakes.
> 
> Hiya Moll :hugs:
> 
> The latching could be part of the issue but there's also the fact that she constantly moves her head around while feeding, so my poor nips get tugged every which way. Not sure what I can do about that :shrug:
> 
> How are you my lovely? I really thought Leo would have put in an appearance by now...all the signs are there! He's just keeping you on your toes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps swaddling so that you give her blinders on the side if her eyes? You know like with horses? Forcing her to look ahead at you? :shrug: I had lazy feeders. The girls would get on the boob and fall asleep. :dohh:
> 
> 
> So, my uncle died one week ago today by brain cancer... I started looking at pictures a moment ago... :nope: Not the best plan.Click to expand...

Good thinking, unfortunately my little wriggler does not like to be swaddled unless it's on her terms which isn't often. She can be a really lazy feeder just like you describe too!

Oh Molly...I'm so sorry about your Uncle...I'm really sorry I've missed this and haven't made any comment before. Were you close to him? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Good news about your dad B. Glad its an "easy fix". :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> So Kit, and Essie, this is Holly one moment, back when she was a tiny baby...
> 
> View attachment 247952
> 
> 
> And one second after....
> 
> View attachment 247953
> 
> 
> Familiar?:haha:
> 
> And some pics of tiny Holly singing gaily....:haha:

Oooooohhhhhhhh, sooooooooo familiar :haha: 

Still cute as a button though :cloud9:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, hmm :-k silly squirmy babe. :awww: maybe just holding your hand on the side of her face? :shrug: 

We were close though lived far away... I think you understand how that can be.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Well still awaiting scan results but all seems to be good, a little bleeding stomach problem but they think it's to do with his daily aspirin and having stopped the stomach protectors he took during chemotherapy. So he's back on the stomach protectors and aspirin to be taken on a full stomach and it should correct the problem :thumbup:

Great news B, when will he have the scan results?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Get him B. :serenade:

Spermination complete:thumbup: Round 2 tomorrow if de opks are looking dark:dust:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad is coming out of hospital today :thumbup:
> 
> Great news B - how is he?Click to expand...
> 
> Well still awaiting scan results but all seems to be good, a little bleeding stomach problem but they think it's to do with his daily aspirin and having stopped the stomach protectors he took during chemotherapy. So he's back on the stomach protectors and aspirin to be taken on a full stomach and it should correct the problem :thumbup:Click to expand...

Excellento! Well, not that there is a problem, but that they know what's up and can sort in a jiffy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well still awaiting scan results but all seems to be good, a little bleeding stomach problem but they think it's to do with his daily aspirin and having stopped the stomach protectors he took during chemotherapy. So he's back on the stomach protectors and aspirin to be taken on a full stomach and it should correct the problem :thumbup:
> 
> Great news B, when will he have the scan results?Click to expand...

Should be tomorrow I believe? And he has one more test on his bowel to do in the week but all the blood results have come back well, just he was a bit anaemic so had a transfusion while he was in hospital and is back up to good levels now:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, hmm :-k silly squirmy babe. :awww: maybe just holding your hand on the side of her face? :shrug:
> 
> We were close though lived far away... I think you understand how that can be.

Completely :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddy byes, I have my *local tourism day *tomorrow and it's a bit of a train adventure to get there so I need to get an early start.

Nighty night lovelies, will see you tomorrow with lots of pics of boats I hope! :happydance:

Sleep tight, especially you ickle screamy baby turtles :haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I am so impatient! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

Enjoy tomorrow B!


----------



## kit_cat

Night Bethany - have a restful night and great day tomorrow :thumbup:

It's good night from me too...early nights give me a fighting chance :winkwink:

Catch y'all soon - lots of nuv :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am so impatient! :hissy:

For Leo to be here I assume?


----------



## Essie

Night night Bethany and Kit

I'm off to bed too, hoping Lyra will stop the screamy scream for a while! Night night turtles, sleep well :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Correct Miss Kit. :hugs: 

Sleep well all.


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww mollykins :hugs; im sure ill feel the same at 35 weeks.
im 27 weeks today :wohoo: and feeling very heavy and tired already :( x


----------



## addie25

Molly I think he is getting ready to come out!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ..and just to continue on the TMI theme...while I was pregnant, I was rather perturbed by the *ahem* swollen-ness of my nethers :blush: My lady garden was unrecogniseable to me..not that I spend a lot of time gazing at it :haha: Pleased to report all has returned to normal on that account now :thumbup: Why you would want to know this, I have no idea, but there it is :haha:Click to expand...

Good to know! My lady garden has begun to swell on and off as me feet do... Crazy pregnancy stuff! I'm getting to the point (already!!!) where I'd like to have my body back..... :nope:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, how scary! I'm glad everyone is okay though. :hugs:
> 
> B, how exciting- early O ! :happydance:
> 
> Kit, I had a thought... are you sure she's latching properly?
> 
> Crunch, sorry these riots are around you. Times like those make me grateful my babe is still safe in my tum.
> 
> Jaynie, glad you are finally relaxing into your new job. Feels nice eh?
> 
> B, please bbm April for me? As her twinsy, I have a sort of obligation to know what's going on right? :winkwink:
> 
> Ginge, sorry about the bfn but as Jaynie says, your new plan sounds best now. Much nuv baby cakes.
> 
> Hiya Moll :hugs:
> 
> The latching could be part of the issue but there's also the fact that she constantly moves her head around while feeding, so my poor nips get tugged every which way. Not sure what I can do about that :shrug:
> 
> How are you my lovely? I really thought Leo would have put in an appearance by now...all the signs are there! He's just keeping you on your toes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Kit I left you a post yesterday but maybe you missed it - but have you tried nipple shields??Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, sorry Luna, I did miss it but I went back and just read it :thumbup: Thanks :hugs: I think I may give these a try. They sell them in Mothercare and it's gotta be worth a try eh?Click to expand...

Oh, good - glad you can get some! They helped a friend of mine tremendously for the first few months. I hope they can help you! And yes - worth a try, I think. And they're cheap! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly - I'm getting impatient, too :hugs:


----------



## addie25

In 2 hours we are going to this amazing restaurant. I am so excited. Everything you order is amazinggggggggg I m trying to hold off eating be4 we go so I can have room for dessert as well. Nom Nom!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh no have I cleared the thread!!!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I told my OH I'm definitely at that point where I want him out but also want him to stay in... he's safe and easy to take care of on the inside. On top of all that... he's my last baby. :(


----------



## Mollykins

Hope you enjoy that restaurant Addie! :munch:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I told my OH I'm definitely at that point where I want him out but also want him to stay in... he's safe and easy to take care of on the inside. On top of all that... he's my last baby. :(

My mom thought the same thing be4 having me. I was her last and she knew I was safe inside of her so wanted to keep me in.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I told my OH I'm definitely at that point where I want him out but also want him to stay in... he's safe and easy to take care of on the inside. On top of all that... he's my last baby. :(

Awww, so bittersweet! I can understand how you feel, Molly. I think DH and I are only going to have the one, so I'm sure I'll be feeling the same when it comes down to it. Right now I just want it to be Thanksgiving - because for sure he'll be here by then! :haha:


----------



## addie25

La la la sitting staring out at the ocean. I think after dinner DH and I will take a walk at night on the beach. DH loves to walk on the beach n it's so lovely and romantic at night. After that I think some hot tub time will be in order.


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> La la la sitting staring out at the ocean. I think after dinner DH and I will take a walk at night on the beach. DH loves to walk on the beach n it's so lovely and romantic at night. After that I think some hot tub time will be in order.

that sounds nice Addie. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

So here I am ! Last day at work for a while ..... Feel nervous and excited all rolled into one !

The longest I have had off work after working 14 years straight ! Bizarre..... Bought the team two dozen krispy kremes ..... That should help !!!

Can't wait to catch up with you all while I have my 5 weeks annual leave and then the ml starts !!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Have a great last day Crunchie!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im soooooooooooooooo jealous crunchie :(
i want it to be my last day :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

I feel kinda sad ...... I think this will be good for my control freak nature x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Just having a quick :coffee: since we're actually ready in advance of our train- short ride into Paris (20 mins) then our connecting train to take us out to the boat town:happydance: Should be there for lunch time:thumbup:

SECTIONUS ON TOPICUS 

I have a BLAZING McBLAZING positive on my opk this morning.:dance: We dtd last night and then again by accident this morning (I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth, even when sperm quality preservation is an issue:shrug:) so I think I need to change my ticker to a 2hrs pregnant one:haha: PMA! PMA! I'll try to procure a dose this evening too....And I'm at my optimum fertility weight, just shy of 50kg which believe me is great for me, but I have hung up alot of sports kit to achieve that, I'm usually hovering around the 47Kg mark which is no good for babymaking:nope: So all is good, I will be HollyIndignantMonkeyPants if I don't get lines this month, especially if we crackboom tonight too :sulk:

*Crunchiiiieeeeee!* Toot toot wohoo! :wohoo: Fear not, you will soon get used to it:winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo fellow Turtletonians :flower:

My dinner stayed in :happydance: Happy days :) I actually woke up not starving this morning which has helped the morning sickness. I may even try eat something just now :thumbup:

Hope you're all having a fabulous Thursday

https://display.ubercomments.com/6/19793.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

A phrase in the book I was reading in bed struck me last night as quite appropriate to the state one is in just after ttc sex during O:

_Zwischen Immer und Nie_ "Between always and never"

I feel like I'm between always and never today. Not that never is forever, but you get my drift. Being on the cusp of either something that will change your life forever, or something that is not there and so will never become an always :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin!!! Happy piece of coal day :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Oh no have I cleared the thread!!!!!!! :shrug:

Hands off! That's my prize!!:grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ooo i'm gonna miss my train

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Thursday Kisses for you to share out equally among you, no squabbling now :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I told my OH I'm definitely at that point where I want him out but also want him to stay in... he's safe and easy to take care of on the inside. On top of all that... he's my last baby. :(

I can identify with that. I thought Tarquin would be my last baby - that was our plan - and we traveled to England, just him and me, when I was 7 months pregnant. It was wonderful having that bonding time with him. I didn't wish my pregnancy away at all, up until the day he came out :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> So here I am ! Last day at work for a while ..... Feel nervous and excited all rolled into one !
> 
> The longest I have had off work after working 14 years straight ! Bizarre..... Bought the team two dozen krispy kremes ..... That should help !!!
> 
> Can't wait to catch up with you all while I have my 5 weeks annual leave and then the ml starts !!!
> 
> Xxxxx

That's so exciting Crunchster :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin!!! Happy piece of coal day :haha:

Omg! :shock: I'm a prune! Better get on to appreciating that ... (Not the prettiest fruit tho!)


----------



## TrinityMom

*IT'S PRUNE DAY!!!!*

https://hometowncolumbia.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/prune-smoothie.jpghttps://www.chinabestfoods.com/prune/missing%20prune.jpghttps://2.bp.blogspot.com/-mM2cPAnNs7k/Tc1psMJQB5I/AAAAAAAAAbw/Tf08hfjnxQE/s320/prune.jpg


----------



## Essie

B - enjoy your day out :thumbup:

Trin - :happydance: for prune, and for dinner staying in! That 10 weeks has gone quickly I think, has it for you?


Got Lyra weighed this morning. My little porker is now 10lb11oz at 3 weeks old! I think I'm making clotted cream not milk. We are supposed to be going to a bbq tonight that my Dad's rotary club is organising. I'm hoping Miss Grumpypants will cheer up before then. We didn't have screaming last night, although she was up from 12am til 230am, she would happily lay on my chest but the minute i put her down she'd start snuffling. I'm not complaining though, I love cuddle time with her :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

happy prune day trin!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Essie I'm glad she did not scream last night :thumbup: hope all goes well at BBQ should be lots of fun!!

Yay Trin for 10 weeks!!!!!!!!

B ok ok I won't steal ur title :winkwink:

Today I will atop by the post office then prob pool time for a good part of the day. Then we have friends coming for dinner n staying over. Tomorrow night we go back home bi that's ok I am excited to see my friends n jump back to my usual routine.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Af has arrived! OuchIes! Really painful I want to cry!


----------



## addie25

Well dh can't find his car keys and he thinks he left them in his dads car n his dad is gone all day till late. Nowwwww our house is in the private area of the island so not many resturants 2 close to us meaning if we want to eat we have to ride for miles to any store or restaurant on bikes!!! We will have to do this bc we have no food in the house bc his parents eat out all the time when they r at the beach house n don't stock the fridge!!! Well here we go off on bikes to get food I am so sad it's far on bikes :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I told my OH I'm definitely at that point where I want him out but also want him to stay in... he's safe and easy to take care of on the inside. On top of all that... he's my last baby. :(

Ahh Moll...I think he'll be here sooner rather than later now. When I reached the point of wanting Cara out it really did override any feelings of "this may be my only pregnancy so I must enjoy". Having spent a rather uncomfortable and problematic 3rd Tri (like you), I was happy to just hang on to the memory of it all rather than the reality. Maybe you'll end up feeling the same although you know exactly what awaits you on the other side - i.e. it ain't no walk in the park but it is magical :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I told my OH I'm definitely at that point where I want him out but also want him to stay in... he's safe and easy to take care of on the inside. On top of all that... he's my last baby. :(
> 
> Awww, so bittersweet! I can understand how you feel, Molly. I think DH and I are only going to have the one, so I'm sure I'll be feeling the same when it comes down to it. Right now I just want it to be Thanksgiving - because for sure he'll be here by then! :haha:Click to expand...

Famous last words Luna..."only going to have the one" :winkwink: Wait till you get a load of how it feels to be a mummy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> So here I am ! Last day at work for a while ..... Feel nervous and excited all rolled into one !
> 
> The longest I have had off work after working 14 years straight ! Bizarre..... Bought the team two dozen krispy kremes ..... That should help !!!
> 
> Can't wait to catch up with you all while I have my 5 weeks annual leave and then the ml starts !!!
> 
> Xxxxx

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance:

:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Just having a quick :coffee: since we're actually ready in advance of our train- short ride into Paris (20 mins) then our connecting train to take us out to the boat town:happydance: Should be there for lunch time:thumbup:
> 
> SECTIONUS ON TOPICUS
> 
> I have a BLAZING McBLAZING positive on my opk this morning.:dance: We dtd last night and then again by accident this morning (I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth, even when sperm quality preservation is an issue:shrug:) so I think I need to change my ticker to a 2hrs pregnant one:haha: PMA! PMA! I'll try to procure a dose this evening too....And I'm at my optimum fertility weight, just shy of 50kg which believe me is great for me, but I have hung up alot of sports kit to achieve that, I'm usually hovering around the 47Kg mark which is no good for babymaking:nope: So all is good, I will be HollyIndignantMonkeyPants if I don't get lines this month, especially if we crackboom tonight too :sulk:
> 
> *Crunchiiiieeeeee!* Toot toot wohoo! :wohoo: Fear not, you will soon get used to it:winkwink:

Hope you've had a fabbo day my lovely..and :wohoo: for your blazer!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo fellow Turtletonians :flower:
> 
> My dinner stayed in :happydance: Happy days :) I actually woke up not starving this morning which has helped the morning sickness. I may even try eat something just now :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're all having a fabulous Thursday
> 
> https://display.ubercomments.com/6/19793.jpg

Yay for no vomming Trin!! Hope it lasts :thumbup:

Ahh, you've a wee prune :cloud9: :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> A phrase in the book I was reading in bed struck me last night as quite appropriate to the state one is in just after ttc sex during O:
> 
> _Zwischen Immer und Nie_ "Between always and never"
> 
> I feel like I'm between always and never today. Not that never is forever, but you get my drift. Being on the cusp of either something that will change your life forever, or something that is not there and so will never become an always :shrug:

Deep as the ocean you are! Very profound :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Af has arrived! OuchIes! Really painful I want to cry!

Poofucks Ginge - get some painkillers down thy neck :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi guys, another quiet turtle day allowing me to catch up in one second :haha: Had a lovely day, went in a floating church, to a boat museum, had japanese lunch, a walk in the village, a swings and slides stop in a park, and a riverside walk. Nice warm sunny weather and Holly very chuffed with her day out and a tad exhausticated methinks! Going to make veggie lasagne for dinner, just decided (I'm on the train home, and thus thinking about such important matters!) I have had strong mittelschmerz all day so will also seduce DH after lasagne :thumbup: 

Ginge :hugs: sorry for painful AF


Trin you did very well with the prune celebration! :thumbup:

Everyone else hello :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well dh can't find his car keys and he thinks he left them in his dads car n his dad is gone all day till late. Nowwwww our house is in the private area of the island so not many resturants 2 close to us meaning if we want to eat we have to ride for miles to any store or restaurant on bikes!!! We will have to do this bc we have no food in the house bc his parents eat out all the time when they r at the beach house n don't stock the fridge!!! Well here we go off on bikes to get food I am so sad it's far on bikes :(

Oh my...although it sounds like a bit of an adventure although maybe that's cos I love cycling (it must be Bethany's idea of heaven I'm sure) It might be fun no?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello B :wave:

Sounds like a lovely day you've had :thumbup: Enjoy your post lasagne crackboom :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi have a break have a kit kat :hi:


----------



## poas

Just popped onto say-been in delivery suite for hrs this morning with medium contractions but no opening of cervix which is good, however my bloods have dropped further so in again on saturday,monday and wednesday for blood transfusions :( so I'm shattered now,this is like my latent phase with Harri-except I damn sure don't want these pains for the next 6 wks!!! Off to rest-hope you're all well xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi have a break have a kit kat :hi:

:haha:

Don't mind if I do :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Just popped onto say-been in delivery suite for hrs this morning with medium contractions but no opening of cervix which is good, however my bloods have dropped further so in again on saturday,monday and wednesday for blood transfusions :( so I'm shattered now,this is like my latent phase with Harri-except I damn sure don't want these pains for the next 6 wks!!! Off to rest-hope you're all well xx

Whoah! No way do you want this for weeks upon end. Are they not going to try to stop the contractions or would they only do that if your cervix was dilating?

Sorry you need transfusions lovely but you'll probably feel a massive benefit once you've had it. :hugs: Keep us posted and take care :kiss:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Well dh can't find his car keys and he thinks he left them in his dads car n his dad is gone all day till late. Nowwwww our house is in the private area of the island so not many resturants 2 close to us meaning if we want to eat we have to ride for miles to any store or restaurant on bikes!!! We will have to do this bc we have no food in the house bc his parents eat out all the time when they r at the beach house n don't stock the fridge!!! Well here we go off on bikes to get food I am so sad it's far on bikes :(

Oh that must be so annoying to have to change your plans.


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Just popped onto say-been in delivery suite for hrs this morning with medium contractions but no opening of cervix which is good, however my bloods have dropped further so in again on saturday,monday and wednesday for blood transfusions :( so I'm shattered now,this is like my latent phase with Harri-except I damn sure don't want these pains for the next 6 wks!!! Off to rest-hope you're all well xx

:hugs: Are they doing anything about the contractions? I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Turtles :)

Trin - YAY for prune!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Bethany - Sounds like a lovely day!! :cloud9: And Operation Egg Catch sounds like it's going very well!!! :thumbup:

Lissy - Sorry you're having to go through all that! I hope everything turns out okay. Thinking of you, my dear.

Addie - Sounds like you had a nice night last night :cloud9: Enjoy your bike ride! :) There is a saying, *"The difference between an inconvenience and an adventure is your attitude towards it."* :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I told my OH I'm definitely at that point where I want him out but also want him to stay in... he's safe and easy to take care of on the inside. On top of all that... he's my last baby. :(
> 
> Awww, so bittersweet! I can understand how you feel, Molly. I think DH and I are only going to have the one, so I'm sure I'll be feeling the same when it comes down to it. Right now I just want it to be Thanksgiving - because for sure he'll be here by then! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Famous last words Luna..."only going to have the one" :winkwink: Wait till you get a load of how it feels to be a mummy :cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm an only child and I quite liked it, so we very well may just have the one. I certainly haven't had it too terribly rough this pregnancy (knock on wood it stays that way!!), but it's been just uncomfortable enough to make us both think that probably I won't want to do it again. :shrug:

Plus, my parents always had enough money to do everything we wanted to do (lots of fun vacations and any lessons I wanted and whatnot) in part because there was only one child. DH is the oldest of three and he never got to do anything like what I got to do. For his family, a vacation was a weekend camping. His first time to Disneyland was last December when we went for my birthday - and my first time was when I was 3 :shrug:

Anyway, maybe it sounds shallow, but I just want us to not over extend ourselves so that we can do fun stuff. I want to travel around the world!! :brat:


----------



## LunaLady

We're going camping this weekend so today and tomorrow I'll be quite busy getting everything ready. I need to go to the grocery store today to get camping food. :dance:

I'm soooo tired this morning, though... slept rather fitfully. I had to get up to pee like three times and the last time (about 4am) I didn't get back to sleep. I 'dozed' a bit until DH came in to wake me at 7:30 for breakfast. This sleeping in different rooms business is so weird! But I love my air mattress :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well dh can't find his car keys and he thinks he left them in his dads car n his dad is gone all day till late. Nowwwww our house is in the private area of the island so not many resturants 2 close to us meaning if we want to eat we have to ride for miles to any store or restaurant on bikes!!! We will have to do this bc we have no food in the house bc his parents eat out all the time when they r at the beach house n don't stock the fridge!!! Well here we go off on bikes to get food I am so sad it's far on bikes :(
> 
> Oh my...although it sounds like a bit of an adventure although maybe that's cos I love cycling (it must be Bethany's idea of heaven I'm sure) It might be fun no?Click to expand...

I was thinking that on my way to the post office about how if B was here she would be like GREAT ILL RIDE THE BIKE AND GO GET EVERYONE FOOD. OH ITS MILES AWAY GREATTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!

DH and I had fun it was hot and took a bit but I really wanted to go to the post so we did that 1st then went and picked up some burgers n other goodies to last us till tonight when someone with our keys comes home. We got back a bit ago and went swimming and now DH is making lunch!!!! NOM NOM!!!


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Just popped onto say-been in delivery suite for hrs this morning with medium contractions but no opening of cervix which is good, however my bloods have dropped further so in again on saturday,monday and wednesday for blood transfusions :( so I'm shattered now,this is like my latent phase with Harri-except I damn sure don't want these pains for the next 6 wks!!! Off to rest-hope you're all well xx

Big :hugs: everything will be ok.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Hello Turtles :)
> 
> Trin - YAY for prune!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> Bethany - Sounds like a lovely day!! :cloud9: And Operation Egg Catch sounds like it's going very well!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lissy - Sorry you're having to go through all that! I hope everything turns out okay. Thinking of you, my dear.
> 
> Addie - Sounds like you had a nice night last night :cloud9: Enjoy your bike ride! :) There is a saying, *"The difference between an inconvenience and an adventure is your attitude towards it."* :thumbup:

You are so correct!!! It was an adventure. Our street consists of little rocks thats the road and doesnt become a real paved street till you get off our block. I think OH OK well i can ride my bike on little rocks NOTTTTTT I started riding could not turn bc the rocks and almost hit my neighbors house!!! HE was on his roof top deck staring down at me laughing!!! :blush: After that for a bit I kept telling DH my butt hurt so he changed bikes with me and then I was super happy and we enjoyed our bike ride!!! DH was so proud of us bc we are lazy and even tho we go for bike rides its not for miles like we had to do today. We got to the post office all hot and sticky and he guy was like "what you run here!!!" :dohh: Well it was a good start to our day I would say.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I told my OH I'm definitely at that point where I want him out but also want him to stay in... he's safe and easy to take care of on the inside. On top of all that... he's my last baby. :(
> 
> Awww, so bittersweet! I can understand how you feel, Molly. I think DH and I are only going to have the one, so I'm sure I'll be feeling the same when it comes down to it. Right now I just want it to be Thanksgiving - because for sure he'll be here by then! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Famous last words Luna..."only going to have the one" :winkwink: Wait till you get a load of how it feels to be a mummy :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an only child and I quite liked it, so we very well may just have the one. I certainly haven't had it too terribly rough this pregnancy (knock on wood it stays that way!!), but it's been just uncomfortable enough to make us both think that probably I won't want to do it again. :shrug:
> 
> Plus, my parents always had enough money to do everything we wanted to do (lots of fun vacations and any lessons I wanted and whatnot) in part because there was only one child. DH is the oldest of three and he never got to do anything like what I got to do. For his family, a vacation was a weekend camping. His first time to Disneyland was last December when we went for my birthday - and my first time was when I was 3 :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, maybe it sounds shallow, but I just want us to not over extend ourselves so that we can do fun stuff. I want to travel around the world!! :brat:Click to expand...

Understandable that makes sense. I want 2 kids so we can do a lot of traveling and such but if I have twins I know I will try again bc twins leave me at the same time :blush: My mom took us to live in france by herself every summer for 3 months my dad would come here and there bc he had to work ( I have two older brothers) so with that in mind I think you can still do things with more than one kid buttttttt with one kid you have more money to do things.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello Turtles :)
> 
> Trin - YAY for prune!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> Bethany - Sounds like a lovely day!! :cloud9: And Operation Egg Catch sounds like it's going very well!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lissy - Sorry you're having to go through all that! I hope everything turns out okay. Thinking of you, my dear.
> 
> Addie - Sounds like you had a nice night last night :cloud9: Enjoy your bike ride! :) There is a saying, *"The difference between an inconvenience and an adventure is your attitude towards it."* :thumbup:
> 
> You are so correct!!! It was an adventure. Our street consists of little rocks thats the road and doesnt become a real paved street till you get off our block. I think OH OK well i can ride my bike on little rocks NOTTTTTT I started riding could not turn bc the rocks and almost hit my neighbors house!!! HE was on his roof top deck staring down at me laughing!!! :blush: After that for a bit I kept telling DH my butt hurt so he changed bikes with me and then I was super happy and we enjoyed our bike ride!!! DH was so proud of us bc we are lazy and even tho we go for bike rides its not for miles like we had to do today. We got to the post office all hot and sticky and he guy was like "what you run here!!!" :dohh: Well it was a good start to our day I would say.Click to expand...

Sounds like fun!!! Glad you had a good time :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley - sounds like Nate is getting the hang of this sleeping lark :thumbup: Hope it continues :flower: How are you feeling now m'love?
> 
> Did you get the outfits I sent for Nate I'm a bit nervous they have Not arrived yet???Click to expand...

They arrived this afternoon!! Thanks so much they are adorable and we love the musical card so sweet of you nadine and the words in the card are lovely:kiss:




Thankyou Auntie Addie:kiss:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley - sounds like Nate is getting the hang of this sleeping lark :thumbup: Hope it continues :flower: How are you feeling now m'love?
> 
> Did you get the outfits I sent for Nate I'm a bit nervous they have Not arrived yet???Click to expand...
> 
> They arrived this afternoon!! Thanks so much they are adorable and we love the musical card so sweet of you nadine and the words in the card are lovely:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou Auntie Addie:kiss:
> View attachment 248378Click to expand...


OH YAY I WAS SO WORRIED THEY GOT LOST IN THE MAIL! GLAD YOU LIKE THEM :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Awwww he looks 2 cute in that pictureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Your turtle auntie is so glad you liike them nate!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hi looks like im working until 37wks :shock:


----------



## addie25

Oh my why can't u stop working earlier your boss won't let you?


----------



## babyhopes2010

its so i can spend more time off with baby.im workign 5 day week until 9th septmeber and then part time from 10th sep-14 oct :( meh :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well dh can't find his car keys and he thinks he left them in his dads car n his dad is gone all day till late. Nowwwww our house is in the private area of the island so not many resturants 2 close to us meaning if we want to eat we have to ride for miles to any store or restaurant on bikes!!! We will have to do this bc we have no food in the house bc his parents eat out all the time when they r at the beach house n don't stock the fridge!!! Well here we go off on bikes to get food I am so sad it's far on bikes :(
> 
> Oh my...although it sounds like a bit of an adventure although maybe that's cos I love cycling (it must be Bethany's idea of heaven I'm sure) It might be fun no?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that on my way to the post office about how if B was here she would be like GREAT ILL RIDE THE BIKE AND GO GET EVERYONE FOOD. OH ITS MILES AWAY GREATTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DH and I had fun it was hot and took a bit but I really wanted to go to the post so we did that 1st then went and picked up some burgers n other goodies to last us till tonight when someone with our keys comes home. We got back a bit ago and went swimming and now DH is making lunch!!!! NOM NOM!!!Click to expand...



Food and bikes!:bike::munch: Two of my favourite things:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Ok well it's good you will be spending more time with the baby.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ..and just to continue on the TMI theme...while I was pregnant, I was rather perturbed by the *ahem* swollen-ness of my nethers :blush: My lady garden was unrecogniseable to me..not that I spend a lot of time gazing at it :haha: Pleased to report all has returned to normal on that account now :thumbup: Why you would want to know this, I have no idea, but there it is :haha:Click to expand...

I had this too Kit:dohh:, i have a TMI ? for you and Essie ........Have you stopped bleeding yet? How long did you bleed for?:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> its so i can spend more time off with baby.im workign 5 day week until 9th septmeber and then part time from 10th sep-14 oct :( meh :(

All my sympathy :hugs: because I found the time really dragging until ML and I had an earlier one because of GD, and it still seemed really long:wacko: But at least you'll be able to reap the benefits after with :baby:


----------



## addie25

Yay B hiiiiiiiiiiiii and yes as I was riding I was thinking B would love this!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ..and just to continue on the TMI theme...while I was pregnant, I was rather perturbed by the *ahem* swollen-ness of my nethers :blush: My lady garden was unrecogniseable to me..not that I spend a lot of time gazing at it :haha: Pleased to report all has returned to normal on that account now :thumbup: Why you would want to know this, I have no idea, but there it is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this too Kit:dohh:, i have a TMI ? for you and Essie ........Have you stopped bleeding yet? How long did you bleed for?:blush:Click to expand...

I'm not Kit or essie I know, but I bled for 2 weeks. I was watching like a hawk the moment I stopped bleeding so I could return to my swimming club, but I still had a melon in place of my vagina (that's how it felt anyhow) so didn't return to swimming club until a month after her birth:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

It's only 1030am but I've normally felt baby by now but I haven't. :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Before I catch up, here are some pics. My SIL in China is pregnant and has been making some baby clothes. It just shows the cultural difference! But having met her I can so see her baby in them. I first thought these were pictures from the patterns but they are the actual ones she made - she did a scrapbook-type effect with the photos
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281875_10150359309113968_769873967_9647127_5514866_n.jpghttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281821_10150359308833968_769873967_9647126_1861132_n.jpghttps://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283162_10150359308653968_769873967_9647125_5794405_n.jpghttps://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281303_10150360267958968_769873967_9658149_6309401_n.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Soooooo get home make a cuppa and say to dh .... Going to have a sit and ready my cards I was given 

Feel like I might need a wee..... Stood up and whosh..... Waters have broke ! And my god it wad alot 
Currently waiting to be seen by labour ward !


----------



## addie25

So tonight we r going to this cute part of the island that has shopping lots of cute stores n going to dinner there with our friends and then playing mini golf. Soooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Soooooo get home make a cuppa and say to dh .... Going to have a sit and ready my cards I was given
> 
> Feel like I might need a wee..... Stood up and whosh..... Waters have broke ! And my god it wad alot
> Currently waiting to be seen by labour ward !

Omg! Time to alert all missing turtles. :hugs: Crunch. I nuv you.


----------



## newbie_ttc

:saywhat:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> It's only 1030am but I've normally felt baby by now but I haven't. :(

Ok no worries maybe the baby is taking a little nap. If you don't feel movement in a bit call the doctor and see what he says.


----------



## kit_cat

OMG Crunchster!!!!! Keep us posted if you can - lots of love and luck - Baby Frankencrunch is making an early appearance!!!!!! :happydance: All will be well I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Soooooo get home make a cuppa and say to dh .... Going to have a sit and ready my cards I was given
> 
> Feel like I might need a wee..... Stood up and whosh..... Waters have broke ! And my god it wad alot
> Currently waiting to be seen by labour ward !

:wohoo: Crunchie!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Crunchieeee I nuv you, all will be well, _you just have no ML whatsoever_!! Can't wait to meet frankencrunch xxxxxxxxxx Big hugs, thinking of you allllllll night now!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Crunchieeee I nuv you, all will be well, _you just have no ML whatsoever_!! Can't wait to meet frankencrunch xxxxxxxxxx Big hugs, thinking of you allllllll night now!!!!

i was thinking the same thing about the ML!


----------



## addie25

Crunch yayayayayayayaya ooo don't forget to put ur address up on turtle secret page so I can send a gift!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo get home make a cuppa and say to dh .... Going to have a sit and ready my cards I was given
> 
> Feel like I might need a wee..... Stood up and whosh..... Waters have broke ! And my god it wad alot
> Currently waiting to be seen by labour ward !
> 
> Omg! Time to alert all missing turtles. :hugs: Crunch. I nuv you.Click to expand...

The bbm clan are alerted! We could work for the Russian Secret Service:haha: What with our formidable communication network system


ANOTHER TURTLE BABE!:happydance: And a yellow one too!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It's only 1030am but I've normally felt baby by now but I haven't. :(

Hmm, I'd get this checked out if I were you Molly...just don't take any chances. Chances are it's nothing but I'd just be sure after the chain of events you've had :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok ok I'm here :haha: thanks B it appears baby crunchie is waiting for no ML haha good luck crunch I wish a short and relatively pain free birth for you xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo::fool::juggle::ninja::icecream::tease::wine::wohoo::finger::loopy:
:laugh2::dance: 

I have smiley tourettes from the excitement

And it's my child!!! I sperminated Crunchie!!!:happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok I vote team :pink: for crunch


----------



## mummyApril

so i go to sign on to bnb and as im signing in i get a BBM from Bethany saying Crunchies waters have broken, Crunchie you have one impatient little one there! wishing you all the best and love aw you get to meet little one early! Hope its an easy delivery for you :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's only 1030am but I've normally felt baby by now but I haven't. :(
> 
> Hmm, I'd get this checked out if I were you Molly...just don't take any chances. Chances are it's nothing but I'd just be sure after the chain of events you've had :thumbup:Click to expand...

Agreed a quick call to the doctor is a good idea.


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Soooooo get home make a cuppa and say to dh .... Going to have a sit and ready my cards I was given
> 
> Feel like I might need a wee..... Stood up and whosh..... Waters have broke ! And my god it wad alot
> Currently waiting to be seen by labour ward !

OMG Crunchster! Good luck! Big hugs! Waiting with bated breath!:hugs:
What timing this child has!


PS Thanks for the heads up B :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Just popped onto say-been in delivery suite for hrs this morning with medium contractions but no opening of cervix which is good, however my bloods have dropped further so in again on saturday,monday and wednesday for blood transfusions :( so I'm shattered now,this is like my latent phase with Harri-except I damn sure don't want these pains for the next 6 wks!!! Off to rest-hope you're all well xx

Sorry Lissy :nope: That doesn't sound like fun at all :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's only 1030am but I've normally felt baby by now but I haven't. :(
> 
> Hmm, I'd get this checked out if I were you Molly...just don't take any chances. Chances are it's nothing but I'd just be sure after the chain of events you've had :thumbup:Click to expand...

Its odd. I had a moment of sheer panic, you know, the cold chill kind...wash over me and a second later I realized he hasn't moved yet today. Ahhh, I can't wait until my OB appt tomorrow. 

Oh and yay! I've made it to 36 weeks!

....I think I am goin to make myself a cuppa... hopefully my water doesnt do a Crunchie.


----------



## mummyApril

Molly sometimes James is very quiet and i wiggle my tum to get him to wake or drink or eat somethin that will make him go, but if you are unsure ring doctors xx


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm... I guess :blue: for Crunchie.


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg crunchie!wow! xx


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly sometimes James is very quiet and i wiggle my tum to get him to wake or drink or eat somethin that will make him go, but if you are unsure ring doctors xx

I'm going to give him another hour, if still nothing, I'll call in. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Molly sometimes James is very quiet and i wiggle my tum to get him to wake or drink or eat somethin that will make him go, but if you are unsure ring doctors xx

That's a good idea. Molly wiggle your belly and see what happens. Let us know what doctor says when you call :hugs:

Poo I'm watching a show where they win the lottery I want to win!! I know someone who has won the lottery tho I rub their head sometimes for good luck.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo get home make a cuppa and say to dh .... Going to have a sit and ready my cards I was given
> 
> Feel like I might need a wee..... Stood up and whosh..... Waters have broke ! And my god it wad alot
> Currently waiting to be seen by labour ward !
> 
> Omg! Time to alert all missing turtles. :hugs: Crunch. I nuv you.Click to expand...
> 
> The bbm clan are alerted! We could work for the Russian Secret Service:haha: What with our formidable communication network system
> 
> 
> ANOTHER TURTLE BABE!:happydance: And a yellow one too!Click to expand...

On the news they were talking about the uk government interrupting bbm service and my first thought was "OMG! The turtles!"


----------



## mummyApril

so im sorry iv been absent, its just been a real poop week, although my bloods came back lower and jays blood has nothing to do with it, which is better for baby! less likely for baby to need blood transfusion! but whilst waiting for my results (which took 2 hours) i found out that my uncle had passed via facebook! totally shocked and was hard to keep back the tears in the waiting room, but i didnt care, anyway my nan seems to be better knowing he is at peace and not in anymore pain.
so iv been feeling down and hormonal, dont want to do anything, kinda feeling.
Jays been good has noticed how down iv been so hes been here to help. im still booked in for a c section on Tuesday so 5 days to go...

i hope youre all ok xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

they wont do that now Trin it was only because of the riots which seem to have died down now, as the thugs were using BBM to arrange to meet etc x


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ..and just to continue on the TMI theme...while I was pregnant, I was rather perturbed by the *ahem* swollen-ness of my nethers :blush: My lady garden was unrecogniseable to me..not that I spend a lot of time gazing at it :haha: Pleased to report all has returned to normal on that account now :thumbup: Why you would want to know this, I have no idea, but there it is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this too Kit:dohh:, i have a TMI ? for you and Essie ........Have you stopped bleeding yet? How long did you bleed for?:blush:Click to expand...

I actually still haven't stopped bleeding completely and that's now 3 1/2 weeks since birth. I wish it would get lost!! I'm not sure if the type of birth you have affects how long you bleed for? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Molly sometimes James is very quiet and i wiggle my tum to get him to wake or drink or eat somethin that will make him go, but if you are unsure ring doctors xx
> 
> I'm going to give him another hour, if still nothing, I'll call in. :hugs:Click to expand...

Have some orange juice or something sweet and lie down for half an hour and see what happens. Call if nothing by then


----------



## mummyApril

i cant move! like literally im so big when i try and get up i cant get up! everyone keeps laughing at me lol!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April :hugs: I'm so sorry. I might be slow but what does low bloods mean? Glad Jay is treating you well. 

Omg. Five days! Looks like another round of turtle tots is coming through.:flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

freezing cold drink gets my poppet moving :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> so im sorry iv been absent, its just been a real poop week, although my bloods came back lower and jays blood has nothing to do with it, which is better for baby! less likely for baby to need blood transfusion! but whilst waiting for my results (which took 2 hours) i found out that my uncle had passed via facebook! totally shocked and was hard to keep back the tears in the waiting room, but i didnt care, anyway my nan seems to be better knowing he is at peace and not in anymore pain.
> so iv been feeling down and hormonal, dont want to do anything, kinda feeling.
> Jays been good has noticed how down iv been so hes been here to help. im still booked in for a c section on Tuesday so 5 days to go...
> 
> i hope youre all ok xxxx

https://candidchatter.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/hugs.gif?w=288&h=432


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ..and just to continue on the TMI theme...while I was pregnant, I was rather perturbed by the *ahem* swollen-ness of my nethers :blush: My lady garden was unrecogniseable to me..not that I spend a lot of time gazing at it :haha: Pleased to report all has returned to normal on that account now :thumbup: Why you would want to know this, I have no idea, but there it is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this too Kit:dohh:, i have a TMI ? for you and Essie ........Have you stopped bleeding yet? How long did you bleed for?:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I actually still haven't stopped bleeding completely and that's now 3 1/2 weeks since birth. I wish it would get lost!! I'm not sure if the type of birth you have affects how long you bleed for? :shrug:Click to expand...

I bled for 4 + weeks after the girls. :nope:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> so im sorry iv been absent, its just been a real poop week, although my bloods came back lower and jays blood has nothing to do with it, which is better for baby! less likely for baby to need blood transfusion! but whilst waiting for my results (which took 2 hours) i found out that my uncle had passed via facebook! totally shocked and was hard to keep back the tears in the waiting room, but i didnt care, anyway my nan seems to be better knowing he is at peace and not in anymore pain.
> so iv been feeling down and hormonal, dont want to do anything, kinda feeling.
> Jays been good has noticed how down iv been so hes been here to help. im still booked in for a c section on Tuesday so 5 days to go...
> 
> i hope youre all ok xxxx

We NUV you no need to apologize you have a lot going on :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Soooooo get home make a cuppa and say to dh .... Going to have a sit and ready my cards I was given
> 
> Feel like I might need a wee..... Stood up and whosh..... Waters have broke ! And my god it wad alot
> Currently waiting to be seen by labour ward !


OMG hope all is well thinking of you, if labour progress's hope it's quick like mine:hugs:



addie25 said:


> So tonight we r going to this cute part of the island that has shopping lots of cute stores n going to dinner there with our friends and then playing mini golf. Soooo excited!!!!!


sounds like a nice day again addie im jel:wacko:

I do promise more pic's soon tomorrow maybe now im getting more into a routine:thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Just popped onto say-been in delivery suite for hrs this morning with medium contractions but no opening of cervix which is good, however my bloods have dropped further so in again on saturday,monday and wednesday for blood transfusions :( so I'm shattered now,this is like my latent phase with Harri-except I damn sure don't want these pains for the next 6 wks!!! Off to rest-hope you're all well xx
> 
> Sorry Lissy :nope: That doesn't sound like fun at all :hugs:Click to expand...

Ditto Lissy that sounds a lil pooey for you sweetie big :hugs:'s for you and hope the pain's naff off too


we had another good night last night :thumbup:

Health visitor has been today and Nate has lost 1 oz so not to worried


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j459/igniz92/Animated%20GIFS/5c4af017_bca9_c8df.gif
hug to all the turtles that need one :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ..and just to continue on the TMI theme...while I was pregnant, I was rather perturbed by the *ahem* swollen-ness of my nethers :blush: My lady garden was unrecogniseable to me..not that I spend a lot of time gazing at it :haha: Pleased to report all has returned to normal on that account now :thumbup: Why you would want to know this, I have no idea, but there it is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this too Kit:dohh:, i have a TMI ? for you and Essie ........Have you stopped bleeding yet? How long did you bleed for?:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I actually still haven't stopped bleeding completely and that's now 3 1/2 weeks since birth. I wish it would get lost!! I'm not sure if the type of birth you have affects how long you bleed for? :shrug:Click to expand...


Doesn't really make a difference. Depends how quickly your uterus contracts back to normal size. You can bleed for up to 6 weeks. And it's quite normal for it to stop and then start again


----------



## mummyApril

i have Kell antibodies in my blood, which we had to get Jays bloods tested, its all a little confusing but it basically means my body thinks baby is an imposter! but my bloods came back lower than when they tested 2 weeks ago! so its all good and didnt need an early induction or anything x


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie - good luck :yipee: :wohoo: try to keep us updated. Have you got anyone's number my god GET THE SHEETS and the phone numbers!!


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou everyone for hugs and nuv xx


----------



## mummyApril

omg Trin youre 10 weeks today already! that has gone sooooo fast :)


----------



## mummyApril

I don't know if this has worked but anyway....
This is what jay bought me for when I give birth as my lucky charm :) and the other is obvious my 38 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01011-20110808-1604.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3









IMG01022-20110810-2348.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

oops sorry youve had to look at it sideways lol


----------



## Mollykins

Both pics are gorge April! Lovely bump and good on you Jay. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Oh April that's lovely!!!!!

Well dh n I r guna ride bikes to get ice crem now :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s135/aeonnz/animated/turtlebrush.gif
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy268/xxxXXalyssaXXxxx/turtle-1.jpg
https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u87/_tukibird_/turtle.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Nutella on toast.... I got a wiggle. :happydance: oh ow... now for Sharp pains. Ugh.


----------



## poas

Bloody hell crunchie, I know we are racing but my cervix is still closed-you're cheating :) Good luck,I hope all goes really smoothly and look forward to losing to my crunchentwin and seeing your beautiful bubba xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Both pics are gorge April! Lovely bump and good on you Jay. :thumbup:

Any movement? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Both pics are gorge April! Lovely bump and good on you Jay. :thumbup:
> 
> Any movement? :shrug:Click to expand...

He did give me a little wiggle but now nothing. :shrug: should I take that and be happy?


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: he has the hiccups. :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Is he moving more now??


----------



## Mollykins

Just the wiggle, then the hiccups, and now contractions. :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, I lay down for a nap (that ended up being about twice as long as I had planned, oops) and now Crunchie is in labour! WOW!!

Go Crunchie! Can't wait to meet your little yellow baby!!!

I'll guess :pink: for Crunchie :thumbup:

So exciting!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Just the wiggle, then the hiccups, and now contractions. :dohh:

I'm glad he at least moved a bit. When I was in the labour ward a few weeks ago they suggested beating a pan with a spoon right in front of the tummy to wake baby up if you hadn't felt movement in a while.... :shrug: Seems a bit extreme, but maybe that would work? Or are you thinking everything's fine?


----------



## Mollykins

What's happening with Crunchie! So impatient!


----------



## LunaLady

Sooo tired today..... :sleep:

I want to just go back to bed and I just got up from an almost three hour nap! I really need to go to the grocery store to get camping food but that just sounds like sooooo much work and energy that I don't have.......... :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I certainly not as worried now but I can't wait until my OB appt tomorrow. I'll see if I've dilated more and how my platelets are doing. Doc said last week that if they dip too low we'll be discussing induction. :/


----------



## TrinityMom

Molls, wiggle and hiccups is good :thumbup:

I'm going to bed now - to eat strawberries and read my book :cloud9:

Please someone update me if you hear from Crunch
*SENDING YOU HUGE LOVE AND HAPPY BIRTHING THOUGHTS CRUNCH*

Good night turtle-doves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, I certainly not as worried now but I can't wait until my OB appt tomorrow. I'll see if I've dilated more and how my platelets are doing. Doc said last week that if they dip too low we'll be discussing induction. :/

I see. And they'll listen for baby's heart then, I would assume. Well FX your bloods are good and no induction is needed! I think Leo will come on Monday, that's what I think! :thumbup:

I'm going to be out of range of cell service this weekend, so.... that's why he's going to wait until Monday :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie is here... :yipee: :wohoo:

Sorry couldn't say much before had a terrible day myself. The dentist cancelled half of my appointment but I still had to go in for a filling. Then they said I could only
Go for it at 10 past 3 :nope: and it was the busiest day in work yet. But remember what I read about oral hygiene? :haha:... Anyway *Molly* glad he moved for you with you having contractions - could he be quieter? Because well, I've heard that when they're getting ready they're quieter :shrug: but I am something of a novice!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh how I can relate to the tired feeling. :sleep:

So... is it bad that I have the babys hospital bag packed but not mine? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I see a Crunchie... I'm going to hang around a bit and see if we get an update before I leave for the store.... :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh how I can relate to the tired feeling. :sleep:
> 
> So... is it bad that I have the babys hospital bag packed but not mine? :haha:

Well, probably in the grand scheme of things the baby's bag is more important? Or is yours more important? I mean, I'm sure the hospital would have pretty much everything one needs, in a pinch, right? Of course I really have no idea, but.... yeah. 

Better get your bag packed, I guess!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, I'm sorry your day was poofucky my darling. 

Luna, MONDAY! :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, I'm sorry your day was poofucky my darling.
> 
> Luna, MONDAY! :shock:

YEP! I think Monday. Better get that hospital bag packed :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

O :dohh: Crunchie has gone! I'm gonna PM her my number and be cheeky and ask for updates...


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, I'm sorry your day was poofucky my darling.
> 
> Luna, MONDAY! :shock:
> 
> YEP! I think Monday. Better get that hospital bag packed :haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh me.... at least I have the weekend and my OH for help. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, I'm sorry your day was poofucky my darling.
> 
> Luna, MONDAY! :shock:
> 
> YEP! I think Monday. Better get that hospital bag packed :haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh me.... at least I have the weekend and my OH for help. :)Click to expand...

:thumbup:

I'm probably totally wrong, but Monday wouldn't be too bad, eh? DH would be home, and would get some time off and he'll be home over the weekend to help you get everything put together. I quite like this plan :haha: We'll see what Leo thinks :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, I'm going to get my lazy bum out of this chair and go to the store....... :cry: It sounds sooooo horrendous right now!!!!!! GRRR!


----------



## addie25

I'm so glad the baby is movin now!! I can relax!! Time for the pool!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, I'm sorry your day was poofucky my darling.
> 
> Luna, MONDAY! :shock:
> 
> YEP! I think Monday. Better get that hospital bag packed :haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh me.... at least I have the weekend and my OH for help. :)Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm probably totally wrong, but Monday wouldn't be too bad, eh? DH would be home, and would get some time off and he'll be home over the weekend to help you get everything put together. I quite like this plan :haha: We'll see what Leo thinks :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: I have decided in Saturday the 20th. D.o.b. would be 8.20.11 :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck Luna.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad your feeling better. As for the AF feeling... its not really cramping but that full, slightly achey feeling. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Yep, I know what you mean. Maybe lots of blood flow in the girl parts? When I was trying to find out what the hell was wrong with me over the weekend I came across a description of that - and I would get that before AF would arrive. TMI alert - but like my nether lips were going to fall right off for the pain and fullness. :shrug:
> 
> One can get varicose veins in the girl parts... I've heard those can have a similar feeling but more intense. I'll probably get those, I've already gotten several varicose veins on my legs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ..and just to continue on the TMI theme...while I was pregnant, I was rather perturbed by the *ahem* swollen-ness of my nethers :blush: My lady garden was unrecogniseable to me..not that I spend a lot of time gazing at it :haha: Pleased to report all has returned to normal on that account now :thumbup: Why you would want to know this, I have no idea, but there it is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this too Kit:dohh:, i have a TMI ? for you and Essie ........Have you stopped bleeding yet? How long did you bleed for?:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I actually still haven't stopped bleeding completely and that's now 3 1/2 weeks since birth. I wish it would get lost!! I'm not sure if the type of birth you have affects how long you bleed for? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't really make a difference. Depends how quickly your uterus contracts back to normal size. You can bleed for up to 6 weeks. And it's quite normal for it to stop and then start againClick to expand...

Noooooooooooo!!! 6 weeks or more of this?? And like B, my nethers are seriously odd feeling..like there's something there that shouldn't be :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Well I'm shattered I will keep looking in for da crunchie baby, but its goodnight from me x


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin and good night April :hugs: Nuv you both :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly - glad Leo is on the move again - Cara's movements really slowed down just before she arrived y'know - just saying :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly - glad Leo is on the move again - Cara's movements really slowed down just before she arrived y'know - just saying :shrug:

:haha: oh that was a nervous laugh!


----------



## kit_cat

CRUNCHIEEEEEEEE!!!! I want to know what's happening with baby Frankencrunch :hissy:

Ok, so I'm thinking that even if Crunchie didn't actually go into labour even though her waters broke, they will only allow her to go into labour herself over the next 48 hours or so...if not it would be induction? Ooooooooh I'm sooo excited!!!

By the way, I can't remember if I told you that me and my SIL both had our babies on the same day!? She had my niece Eva 11 hours after I had Cara :cloud9: I know I told you her waters broke before I had even a twinge (and I was sulking :sulk:) but couldn't remember if I told you what happened in the end.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> CRUNCHIEEEEEEEE!!!! I want to know what's happening with baby Frankencrunch :hissy:
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that even if Crunchie didn't actually go into labour even though her waters broke, they will only allow her to go into labour herself over the next 48 hours or so...if not it would be induction? Ooooooooh I'm sooo excited!!!
> 
> By the way, I can't remember if I told you that me and my SIL both had our babies on the same day!? She had my niece Eva 11 hours after I had Cara :cloud9: I know I told you her waters broke before I had even a twinge (and I was sulking :sulk:) but couldn't remember if I told you what happened in the end.

OHHH WOW you didn't tell us that. How amazing!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly - glad Leo is on the move again - Cara's movements really slowed down just before she arrived y'know - just saying :shrug:
> 
> :haha: oh that was a nervous laugh!Click to expand...

You might remember me saying how I was concerned about the lack of movements......a few hours later my waters broke! :shock:


----------



## addie25

OHH we may be having more than one turtle baby this week!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly - glad Leo is on the move again - Cara's movements really slowed down just before she arrived y'know - just saying :shrug:
> 
> :haha: oh that was a nervous laugh!Click to expand...
> 
> You might remember me saying how I was concerned about the lack of movements......a few hours later my waters broke! :shock:Click to expand...

oh no no... not ready for that!


----------



## Mollykins

Daddy told baby before he left..."you can't come out until you hear my voice again." So he must stay put!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Daddy told baby before he left..."you can't come out until you hear my voice again." So he must stay put!

I do hope Leo was listening! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Daddy told baby before he left..."you can't come out until you hear my voice again." So he must stay put!
> 
> I do hope Leo was listening! :winkwink:Click to expand...

me too! I told my OH that I'm torn between thinking his on his way soon and thinking that he's going to be the "haha, got ya mom!" kid And come late. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

I think he will wait for his daddy to come.

Our friends should be here in a couple hours. DH is friends the guy but his wife we both do not like much :dohh: kinda stinks we have to hang with her. Sometimes she can be nice but last week DH went to play music at his house and she answered the door and goes "WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE" THEN she stomped up the stairs and goes "GUESS WE ARE NOT EATING TONIGHT SINCE YOUR FRIEND JUST CAME OVER" what a poofuck she is she has emotional issues.


----------



## Crunchie

Kit !!! You are so clever 

They have admitted me for 2 days and if I don't go naturally they will let me go .... And induce at 37 weeks ! Sent dh home for me lurkberry charger !!!

Is it normal that I keep bursting into tears ... I feel like there is so much left to do 

Also I never thought I had that much water lol


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Kit !!! You are so clever
> 
> They have admitted me for 2 days and if I don't go naturally they will let me go .... And induce at 37 weeks ! Sent dh home for me lurkberry charger !!!
> 
> Is it normal that I keep bursting into tears ... I feel like there is so much left to do
> 
> Also I never thought I had that much water lol

Awww crunch :hugs: it is ok to cry you have a lot going on rt now. Let it out my turtle friend!!! They are going to let you go home even tho your water broke??


----------



## Mollykins

I'm with Addie, once your waters break, I thought it was game on. ....??


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kit !!! You are so clever
> 
> They have admitted me for 2 days and if I don't go naturally they will let me go .... And induce at 37 weeks ! Sent dh home for me lurkberry charger !!!
> 
> Is it normal that I keep bursting into tears ... I feel like there is so much left to do
> 
> Also I never thought I had that much water lol

Ahhh my special frankenfriend....I'm not surprised you're a bit teary...what a shock you must have got! There's you thinking you're in for some R & R before bebe puts in an appearance and then suddenly you need your frankenwellies :shock: Do not worry though - as long as you have a means to feed and clothe the baby and somewhere for him/her to sleep, then you're fine. Everything else can get sorted as you go :thumbup: He/she just needs their mummy and daddy really :cloud9:

:haha: It is a shocker how much water there is eh? Mine just kept coming!!!

Hang in there my sweet, everything will be just fine - try not to worry and do not stress about things not quite finished at home etc - they are not important but you and your ickle bebe are :hugs::kiss:

Keep us posted lovely :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I'm with Addie, once your waters break, I thought it was game on. ....??

Because of infection and such they usually induce you :shrug: Thats what I hear on all of my baby story shows.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm with Addie, once your waters break, I thought it was game on. ....??
> 
> Because of infection and such they usually induce you :shrug: Thats what I hear on all of my baby story shows.Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm quite surprised they will wait till 37 weeks as her waters have broken. I thought they would give it 2 days and if no signs of labour they would induce then :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Well ladies...as exciting as this is I must go to sleep now.

Crunch, try to keep us posted my lovely and good luck if mini crunch is on his/her way :thumbup: You'll be great!! 


Night night all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Kit. :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh crunch... I must admit I'd thought without water you'd be having a baby very soon but I'm sure they've assessed the situation for you and baby :hugs: thanks for the update. Kit's right you'll be just fine and I'm sure tears are more than normal! :kiss: 

I'm very tired today... 

Thanks Moll - I hope Leo stays put for you!!


----------



## Essie

Thinking of you Crunch. It's definitely okay to feel teary, it must have been a shock when your waters went. Sending good birthing vibes to you x


----------



## Crunchie

So at least I have a private room but no tv - dh has gone home so it's just me an the dancing baby in my tum .... They said 50 % of ladies will go naturally an the rest will not .... After 2 days they will release me but with monitoring every other day for infection ! 

I had a steroid injection in my bum - that was not nice and on antobotics for the duration 

So glad they did not go at work !!!


----------



## Mollykins

How horribly boring for you. No DH, no tv....  Almost enough to make you wish you would have frankenbaby already eh? :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Lol !!! I just keep thinking I must be dreaming all this ....


----------



## addie25

What do u say when people ask u personal questions about ttc?


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> So at least I have a private room but no tv - dh has gone home so it's just me an the dancing baby in my tum .... They said 50 % of ladies will go naturally an the rest will not .... After 2 days they will release me but with monitoring every other day for infection !
> 
> I had a steroid injection in my bum - that was not nice and on antobotics for the duration
> 
> So glad they did not go at work !!!

Sounds like everything is under control just relax and I am also sending u positive thoughts!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I can imagine how surreal this must be for you. You'll do great no matter what.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all! :wave: how is everyone? Addie, don't worry. after all you've been thru over the past year, you're allow to get a bit :fool: at times. i think under the circumstances you've held up amazingly well! :hugs:

:happydance::happydance:TEAM CRUNCHIE!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Hang in there, Crunchie! I hope your little one comes out - I'm with Addie and Molly, I thought once the water broke there was no going back? How can the baby be in there without water for more than a few days?


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all! :wave: how is everyone? Addie, don't worry. after all you've been thru over the past year, you're allow to get a bit :fool: at times. i think under the circumstances you've held up amazingly well! :hugs:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:TEAM CRUNCHIE!!! :happydance::happydance:

Thank you :hugs: dh thinks I'm nutty n said he was going to take my hormones out to dinner now maybe they will get full and quiet down lol. I know I'm wrong n he has just been confused but made me feel like he wasn't interested in me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sometimes only the forewaters break and the hindwaters remain behind the baby but there is risk of infection when leaving more than 48hours between waters breaking and labour beginning hopefully they do begin and everything goes smoothly. :hugs: crunch xx


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Hang in there, Crunchie! I hope your little one comes out - I'm with Addie and Molly, I thought once the water broke there was no going back? How can the baby be in there without water for more than a few days?

Well I did ask that and apparently they make more water and that's why it turns to a trickle !!!

Bloody woman at work said today - I had a vision of you and you're waters breaking today .... Witches !!!


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, Crunchie! I hope your little one comes out - I'm with Addie and Molly, I thought once the water broke there was no going back? How can the baby be in there without water for more than a few days?
> 
> Well I did ask that and apparently they make more water and that's why it turns to a trickle !!!
> 
> Bloody woman at work said today - I had a vision of you and you're waters breaking today .... Witches !!!Click to expand...

Hmm, I see... Very interesting :-k

Are you having contractions or anything??


----------



## Crunchie

No !!!! Just some backache....... 

I just keeping thinking it's tooooo soon, I wished I was another 2 weeks or so


----------



## addie25

It's early but baby will just be just fine. He/she is a go getter wants to get out and see the world!!!:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

crunchie with u being on, i feel like we're all in your hospital room with you! :haha: at least you are not having horrible contractions.


----------



## Mollykins

You k.ow what I just realized? I went in for preterm labour at 34+5... April went in too around the same time.... I vote that Crunchie is having a boy.


----------



## Mollykins

All right. I'm making french toast with peaches for dinner. No one can stop me. Muahaha. :devil:


----------



## newbie_ttc

experiencing o pains tonight :wacko: it sucks b/c dh is at work. it's like having peanut butter without jelly, some things should never go without the other :sulk: plus my allergies are flaring up! i took benadryl when i got home and i'm already a blink away from :sleep:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> experiencing o pains tonight :wacko: it sucks b/c dh is at work. it's like having peanut butter without jelly, some things should never go without the other :sulk: plus my allergies are flaring up! i took benadryl when i got home and i'm already a blink away from :sleep:

Go to sleep n have him wake u When he gets home. Ive had DH do that be4 when I was really tired but knew I was going to O. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> All right. I'm making french toast with peaches for dinner. No one can stop me. Muahaha. :devil:

Omg sounds sooooooooooo good I may have to have to have that for breakfast tomorrow!! NOM NOM!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> experiencing o pains tonight :wacko: it sucks b/c dh is at work. it's like having peanut butter without jelly, some things should never go without the other :sulk: plus my allergies are flaring up! i took benadryl when i got home and i'm already a blink away from :sleep:

leave DH a note saying, "wake me up and ....." fill in the blank.:haha: :blush: can't let those o pains go to waste.


----------



## addie25

Omg we sit down to dinner n DH friend goes " how u been uve had ups n downs since feb" are u kidding me!!! Who says that when he's not my close friend so I go " I'm fine just got over a cold" n he goes that's not what I mean u kno I care I'm just checking up" I thought it was odd and a reminder of everything that's happened. N what he doesn't realize is when I'm around his wife I'm not as bubbly bc she gets annoyin it has nothing to do wih my experiences this year. I didn't say this bc im not rude n he means well but it was just odd n out of the blue. It was chatting laughing nothing to make anyone think I was down??


----------



## Mollykins

Just tell him you don't want to discuss it.


----------



## addie25

I did basically by changing the subject. So odd tho.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> You k.ow what I just realized? I went in for preterm labour at 34+5... April went in too around the same time.... I vote that Crunchie is having a boy.

I was telling DH about Crunchie's waters just now and I came to the same realization! What is it with 34 weeks with our little group?? I am thinking my boy will be late, JUST to buck the system :haha:



Mollykins said:


> All right. I'm making french toast with peaches for dinner. No one can stop me. Muahaha. :devil:

MMMM sounds good! I LURV french toast! I like it with peanut butter and syrup on it.... NOM NOM!



newbie_ttc said:


> experiencing o pains tonight :wacko: it sucks b/c dh is at work. it's like having peanut butter without jelly, some things should never go without the other :sulk: plus my allergies are flaring up! i took benadryl when i got home and i'm already a blink away from :sleep:

I will echo Molly and Addie - have a fun and spontaneous :sex: session tonight! Spice it up! It's Friday tomorrow, it's okay if you're tired :haha:


----------



## addie25

M legs r killing me from riding that bike. I hope the hot tub helps. I'm literally in so much pain.

B what should I do ur the exercise queen. My legs need help!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie's on... developments???


----------



## addie25

What's going on crunch how r u.

Ok literally can't move my legs . This cant just b from the miles I did on the bike it's severe pain.


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry Addie, I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## Crunchie

So glad the USA turts are on !!!

Just woke up from an hours sleep .... So hot I cannot get back to sleep ! Asked the Nurse for a fan ... I am the waiting list lol

Keep hearing all the new borns on the ward ! 

Hope your ok addie xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> So glad the USA turts are on !!!
> 
> Just woke up from an hours sleep .... So hot I cannot get back to sleep ! Asked the Nurse for a fan ... I am the waiting list lol
> 
> Keep hearing all the new borns on the ward !
> 
> Hope your ok addie xxx

A waiting list for a fan?? Yeesh. All our hospitals here are typically cold do to overuse if a/c.


----------



## Crunchie

I text dh .... Emergency fan needed ! Wish I could get some sleep but I struggle in my bed and I miss percival !!!! 

My lovely mil said she would go and get us a Moses basket tomorrow and some sheets .... So I don't need to worry about that ! That was a ml job to be done


----------



## Mollykins

Have DH bring Percival too. :thumbup:
Glad your MIL is helping you out. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

That's good your mil is helping. Fans and pillows are always in short supply unfortunately. Hope things are going okay x


----------



## Mollykins

My OH comes home in less than 12 hours....and I get to sleep through most of those hours! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchieeeeee!!! How ya doin? Any contractions yet? In anycase not long now...:happydance: Will they induce tomorrow if no contractions come today? Or will they induce today just to be safe?

I had a dream I visited you in hospital last night and you were pushing your baby around in a pram in the hospital grounds and proudly showed me an almost empty bowl of sweetcorn and shephard's pie that your baby had just eaten :haha: It was still a yellow baby though :shrug: Though I have boy vibes but then I did for Kit!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope you get a fan!!! Got one of those mineral water face sprays? I had an Evian one it was AMAZING!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm slightly perplexed this morning since my opk has gone way lighter, as one would expect after O, but my temp had dipped really low too :shrug: It was 36.8 yesterday and 36 this morning, does that mean I haven't O'd I wonder. humm. In any case can't expect poor DH to dtd again tonight, we've done alot this week so just have to sit tight now....

Off to make a coffee and have a catch up on last night's natter while LO snoozles......


----------



## addie25

B have u ever had severe knee pain after a long bike ride. My knees r on fire n the left one is in so much pain I can't even touch it I just woke up n literally I'm crying in bed I can't move them.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not severe pain but I've had mild knee problems in the past Addie, and rest and swimming are the best cures. But when I was training alot I was careful to listen to my body, unlike my DH who always goes too far on unrecovered injuries and has MASSIVE knee problems! He takes anti inflammatory pills and rubs a lotion called Ketum on his knees :shrug: Dunno if it works though since he still grumbles about his knees, but rest deffo works and I'm sure your knees will be as right as rain in a day or 2 :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

It wasn't hurting as I was riding I didn't realize. I think I'll have to go to the doctors tomorrow I can't sleep I can't walk n have not one position that releases any pain n I think I did damage to the left knee bc I can't even touch it. :cry: I hate bikes I shall never ride one again. And that poofuck bike better not have mucked up my IVF what if doc said I did something to the knee and cant do IVF till it's better??? I doubt that but my mind is running wild here.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> It wasn't hurting as I was riding I didn't realize. I think I'll have to go to the doctors tomorrow I can't sleep I can't walk n have not one position that releases any pain n I think I did damage to the left knee bc I can't even touch it. :cry: I hate bikes I shall never ride one again. And that poofuck bike better not have mucked up my IVF what if doc said I did something to the knee and cant do IVF till it's better??? I doubt that but my mind is running wild here.

:rofl: Chill babe! You've just had a different exercise than your body is used to and it's grumbling a little! And it won't affect IVF I promise! On the contrary your legs will be tougher for it in the long run, which you'll need when you're schlepping a twin buggy around:haha: Hot tub, massage and lots of water:thumbup: Waters like St Yorre that are rich in sodium are good post sport


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchieeeeee!!! How ya doin? Any contractions yet? In anycase not long now...:happydance: Will they induce tomorrow if no contractions come today? Or will they induce today just to be safe?
> 
> I had a dream I visited you in hospital last night and you were pushing your baby around in a pram in the hospital grounds and proudly showed me an almost empty bowl of sweetcorn and shephard's pie that your baby had just eaten :haha: It was still a yellow baby though :shrug: Though I have boy vibes but then I did for Kit!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope you get a fan!!! Got one of those mineral water face sprays? I had an Evian one it was AMAZING!!

I'm quoting myself because I've just caught up from last night (I fell asleep after :sex::blush:) and have just read that you have back pains crunchie, good good:happydance: And I only know what my own MW said, that 48hrs after waters breaking we're induced since the risk of infection becomes too great BUT maybe she was talking about waters breaking at term? And at 34 weeks they might do something else?:shrug: Dunno.
Anycase all will be fine Crunchiepoo:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So bloody typical on your first day of ML!:dohh:

Hope Clare doesn't get the same, her ML starts at 37 weeks!:shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thank Crunchie it's Friday!!!


All my thoughts and hugs are with you today Crunch:hugs: :hug:

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_shZA1M4KR90/TBJjjvUwRYI/AAAAAAAAAlw/Ko3HZTrAm_g/s1600/crunchie.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Such a thread clearer I am!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I bet I could go and post on any thread on the whole of BnB and every time everyone would disappear :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Must go and do the second coat of paint on Holly's desk, it got left before I went on holiday! Will leave myself online so as to see Crunchie updates....

*I am officially LURKING!*

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/dinos_002.gif


----------



## mummyApril

Goood morning everybody 
How you feeling crunchie??? 
So crunchies waters breaking scared me into getting EVERYTHING ready, although it really should be done by now! As I had my week of depression I let things slip! But last night I washed all the walls and skirtings in my hallway I started hoovering but thought I should stop considering it was gone 10, then I packed babies hospital bag! I'm packing mine today, Jay is off for paternity leave so he's coming to help with the girls cupboards! Then I'm off to see my nan, hope everyone has a brilliant day today, today feels like its goin to be a good day, I hope I'm not proven wrong....HERE GOES :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Goood morning everybody
> How you feeling crunchie???
> So crunchies waters breaking scared me into getting EVERYTHING ready, although it really should be done by now! As I had my week of depression I let things slip! But last night I washed all the walls and skirtings in my hallway I started hoovering but thought I should stop considering it was gone 10, then I packed babies hospital bag! I'm packing mine today, Jay is off for paternity leave so he's coming to help with the girls cupboards! Then I'm off to see my nan, hope everyone has a brilliant day today, today feels like its goin to be a good day, I hope I'm not proven wrong....HERE GOES :)

Helllooooo April:hugs: I'm glad you're feeling better:flower: I can see how Crunchie's waters breaking may have scared you into action! By the way you really put me to shame with your wall washing, apart from the odd grimy mark (ie Holly handprints:haha:) I never wash the walls:blush: I feel like doing housework today though, plus my mum's coming next week so I need to get everything looking lovely for her! My wardrobe is all messy again, I might tidy that up later :-k


----------



## Crunchie

Hey turts 

Lovely nhs breakie of bread and jam ! Nommo
I have to have my 2nd steroid jab in my bot bot soon ! That was most unpleasant when I had the first one 

Thing is munkie I have 2 thoughts.... Ok leave my 48 hours and at least I am egging towards the 35 week mark .... Then I think oh 37 would be better but do I want Franken crunch flopping about in there all dry 

Well done on the jobs April - thank goodness mr c made me pack the hospital bags last weekend !!! Although most of the stuff we have bought is most likely 2 big


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hey turts
> 
> Lovely nhs breakie of bread and jam ! Nommo
> I have to have my 2nd steroid jab in my bot bot soon ! That was most unpleasant when I had the first one
> 
> Thing is munkie I have 2 thoughts.... Ok leave my 48 hours and at least I am egging towards the 35 week mark .... Then I think oh 37 would be better but do I want Franken crunch flopping about in there all dry
> 
> Well done on the jobs April - thank goodness mr c made me pack the hospital bags last weekend !!! Although most of the stuff we have bought is most likely 2 big

Yes if Frankenbub can stay in a bit longer for some more cooking time it would be good and also give you some time to sleep and relax before screamy screamy begins, but I don't know enough about the waters and controlling infection etc, and yes you might get a shrivelled prune baby like Trin has this week:haha: Only joking! If your body goes into natural labour at least you know it was to be, so I'd hope for that myself I reckon, even tho it's a tad early :shrug: What are the steroid jabs for?


----------



## new mummy2010

:kiss:Good morning:flower:

Crunchie sorry about nasty jabs sweetie :hugs:

are they to try and delay or stop labour:shrug:

i havent had chance to catch up from last night yet:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Here are some photo's of Nathanial (some of you will have seen them on FB already) i am in desperate need 0f a new bloody camera, have to keep putting them on lappy off my phone !!


----------



## Crunchie

The steroids are normally given to ladies before 34 weeks as that is the lungs are fully developed. But new guidelines say give up to 35 - so thts good gets them strong if they come early ... They wont stop labour now - but cervix was clamped shut last night 

Naughty frankencrunch


----------



## new mummy2010




----------



## new mummy2010




----------



## new mummy2010




----------



## new mummy2010

bottom pic is my sis who was at the birth & her boyfriend and tallula !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww Hayley he's so sweet, made me :cry: with happy smiles looking at those pics:cloud9:

Reece looks like my DSS the younger! How old is he again?


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> The steroids are normally given to ladies before 34 weeks as that is the lungs are fully developed. But new guidelines say give up to 35 - so thts good gets them strong if they come early ... They wont stop labour now - but cervix was clamped shut last night
> 
> Naughty frankencrunch

:thumbup:ahhh i see now, welllets hope its a long latent phase crunch well at least for a few more days as long as it's not a painful one :hugs:

one of our mum's at work always goes 6-7 weeks early and her 3 bebes have been just fine :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

He will be 11 on nov 15th!!


----------



## new mummy2010

where has sarachka been do you know if she ok, i think i will text her later on she has been real quiet


----------



## new mummy2010

i will post pics of addies pressies when camera batteries are fully charged


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> He will be 11 on nov 15th!!

haha! Simon will be 11 on the 11th October, that explains it!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> where has sarachka been do you know if she ok, i think i will text her later on she has been real quiet

That's weird I was just thinking about Sarachka and thinking of ideas for a present to send her! I haven't wanted to bug her pm box about why she's quiet, if she doesn't want to post she doesn't want to post so I don't want to go nosing into her affairs or force explanations:shrug: But I miss her:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

how is the turtle teddy making coming along B

can you tell i have bebe in my arms as i caqnt do all my caps lol!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm about 0.5 dpo and am wobbling already :nope: And there I was telling Addie to chill this morning about her knees! :rofl: I think you need to chill yourself MrsMonkeyPants! But I just don't feel pregnant! :hissy: :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> how is the turtle teddy making coming along B
> 
> can you tell i have bebe in my arms as i caqnt do all my caps lol!!!

Coming along slowly! Those few silent turtle days discouraged me a bit but I returned to him with gusto yesterday, thinking how much the turtle babies will love him as they get a bit older! I will post pics of his loose parts this evening:happydance: I'm actually working on the Nate, Lyra and Cara surprises at the mo since rain stopped play on my desk painting plans, in front of BnB on the computer on my desk of course:blush:

Oh yes I remember well the small case letter days!!:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where has sarachka been do you know if she ok, i think i will text her later on she has been real quiet
> 
> That's weird I was just thinking about Sarachka and thinking of ideas for a present to send her! I haven't wanted to bug her pm box about why she's quiet, if she doesn't want to post she doesn't want to post so I don't want to go nosing into her affairs or force explanations:shrug: But I miss her:cry:Click to expand...

Yes i miss her too and dont want to mither her but i do worry about you guys when we have quiet spells maybe she is extra busy :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Lovely pics my love !!!!

I am still measuring 31 weeks - I am starting to panic .... But oddly my blood presssure is going down !!!

Hate that stoppid poo fuck measuring tape


----------



## Crunchie

0.5 dpo ..... Interesting - deffo neg on the opk my love


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm about 0.5 dpo and am wobbling already :nope: And there I was telling Addie to chill this morning about her knees! :rofl: I think you need to chill yourself MrsMonkeyPants! But I just don't feel pregnant! :hissy: :brat:

oh no :haha:we have all been there many a time we know we all crack sooner rather than later!!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> how is the turtle teddy making coming along B
> 
> can you tell i have bebe in my arms as i caqnt do all my caps lol!!!
> 
> Coming along slowly! Those few silent turtle days discouraged me a bit but I returned to him with gusto yesterday, thinking how much the turtle babies will love him as they get a bit older! I will post pics of his loose parts this evening:happydance: I'm actually working on the Nate, Lyra and Cara surprises at the mo since rain stopped play on my desk painting plans, in front of BnB on the computer on my desk of course:blush:
> 
> Oh yes I remember well the small case letter days!!:haha:Click to expand...



:happydance:i will get use to bnb'ing with child i promise i wont leave you B:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Lovely pics my love !!!!
> 
> I am still measuring 31 weeks - I am starting to panic .... But oddly my blood presssure is going down !!!
> 
> Hate that stoppid poo fuck measuring tape

have they done growth scan:shrug:

the tape measure lies crunch min changedvfrom mw to mw and wk to wk went up or down:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Nate's lovely gift's from Auntie Addie!!! And the lovely musical card:cloud9:Thanks again:kiss:








These are the pictures we had taken at the hospital :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics my love !!!!
> 
> I am still measuring 31 weeks - I am starting to panic .... But oddly my blood presssure is going down !!!
> 
> Hate that stoppid poo fuck measuring tape
> 
> have they done growth scan:shrug:
> 
> the tape measure lies crunch min changedvfrom mw to mw and wk to wk went up or down:dohh:Click to expand...

My scan weight was pretty accurate since I had a scan at 37+4 because of this worry about her being tiny (turned out she was 3.220kg for 48cm at birth, so proportionally a right little porker:haha:) but no one in France ever gave me a weight based on tape measure:shrug: I wouldn't worry about the tape measure Crunch:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Indeed Hayley! Does he look like you or his dad?

*Crunch!* what's for NHS lunch? I've just had a yummy homemade veggie soup, followed by some pasta with the other half of the same veggies, just not souped!! There's a cherry yoghurt in the fridge too, might go and :ninja: it


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Indeed Hayley! Does he look like you or his dad?
> 
> *Crunch!* what's for NHS lunch? I've just had a yummy homemade veggie soup, followed by some pasta with the other half of the same veggies, just not souped!! There's a cherry yoghurt in the fridge too, might go and :ninja: it

everyone says his dad apart frm april:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh munkie - i had cod chips and peas and yogurt 

Nom non

So have been admitted for a week - slight signs of an infection but could be caused by the steroids .... So will have repeat bloods every 48 hours and when it starts to change they will decide bubba is arriving !!!!

Shows you can make plans and nothing ever follows it .....slightly tearful of the extended stay but hey ho


----------



## Crunchie

Hayley is so gorgeous !!!! I could eat him up


----------



## addie25

Omgggggggggg Nate is so cute I seriously want to eat him up!!!!! He makes me want a boy and the adorable turtle girls make me want A girl so I think girl and boy twin it is!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm about 0.5 dpo and am wobbling already :nope: And there I was telling Addie to chill this morning about her knees! :rofl: I think you need to chill yourself MrsMonkeyPants! But I just don't feel pregnant! :hissy: :brat:

Lol well my knees were so bad last night I thought they would have to be chopped off!!!! I've never had pain like that be4 in my knees I could lay down stand whatever still severe burning pain. It's not burning as bad today but I still cant touch my left knee I think it's bruised internally :shrug: lol b spin around real quick so u get dizzy and then u can post u feel dizzy and that's a preggo sign and there ya go u will feel a bit preggo!!!!


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Lovely pics my love !!!!
> 
> I am still measuring 31 weeks - I am starting to panic .... But oddly my blood presssure is going down !!!
> 
> Hate that stoppid poo fuck measuring tape

So what's the plan crunchabunch :flower: what does ur doc say today.


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Oh munkie - i had cod chips and peas and yogurt
> 
> Nom non
> 
> So have been admitted for a week - slight signs of an infection but could be caused by the steroids .... So will have repeat bloods every 48 hours and when it starts to change they will decide bubba is arriving !!!!
> 
> Shows you can make plans and nothing ever follows it .....slightly tearful of the extended stay but hey ho

Ok just saw this plan. I can't wait to hear when bubba is coming!!!!!!!!!!! And u r in the hospital so they will monitor you if ur getting an infection so it won't get bad you will be just fine and so will bubba!!!!


----------



## addie25

Im so glad u like the outfits NATE!!!! Big :hugs: for you cutie pie!!!!


----------



## addie25

B come back it's looking like I've cleared the thread!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm here! I'm here! The tension! I've been away from my laptop all day at a breastfeeding conference and I am dying to know what's happening with Crunchie! I assume nothing yet otherwise SOMEONE would have bbmed me :haha: Now I'll go speed read to catch up


----------



## babyhopes2010

here for a update on The Crunchster :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics my love !!!!
> 
> I am still measuring 31 weeks - I am starting to panic .... But oddly my blood presssure is going down !!!
> 
> Hate that stoppid poo fuck measuring tape
> 
> have they done growth scan:shrug:
> 
> the tape measure lies crunch min changedvfrom mw to mw and wk to wk went up or down:dohh:Click to expand...

the measuring is Pooofucks! Crunch

went to midwife last week and instead of measuring 25/26 wks i measured 30/31!
went for scan baby was measuring 27 weeks one week ahead x


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> here for a update on The Crunchster :haha:

me too!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Lovely pics my love !!!!
> 
> I am still measuring 31 weeks - I am starting to panic .... But oddly my blood presssure is going down !!!
> 
> Hate that stoppid poo fuck measuring tape

Ignore the stupid tape measure! Mine varied with different midwives. Are they going to do a growth scan?


----------



## Essie

hayley - gorgeous pictures of Nate :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

OK just stood up and well I cant put pressure on my left knee yet butttt it's not in burning pain like yesterday just a little burn so baby steps in the rt direction. Hopefully by later I will be able to walk and bend it and if not I will go to the doctors Monday.


----------



## TrinityMom

I hope I don't sound like Hermione when I say this but this is what's going on:

Waters can break at any time and they can rupture at the top (hind water rupture) or the bottom (forewater rupture)

The membranes can reseal themselves with bedrest (we have a mom who ruptured membranes at 15 weeks, was on bedrest and got to 32 weeks)

Amniotic fluid is continually made, even while you're in labour so at no time is baby dry (or like my prune baby :haha:) The amount is just less than before the rupture. But if the membranes reseal then the volume will go back to normal

Here and in the US (and I suspect France as well) if you rupture membranes then you deliver within 48 hours. Here they actually prefer 24 hours but then they are paranoid and in a rush. UK is very different and far more respectful of the birth process. I doubt they'll send Crunch home if she's still pouring amniotic fluid

The fact that the cervix is closed completely (and I assume not effaced) means that labour is probably not imminent.

The steroids are to mature baby's lungs and antibiotics to prevent infection

We manage our moms with ruptured membranes with high doses of Vit C (5000mg daily) and Echinacea





So there's my know-it-all 2c worth :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> He will be 11 on nov 15th!!
> 
> haha! Simon will be 11 on the 11th October, that explains it!:haha:Click to expand...

And Ch'ien is 11 on 1 Nov!!:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks trin - that does really help 

I just keep running different outcomes in my head and getting myself upset ! 

They encourage me to drink lots of water and they really seem
Relaxed so maybe I should take a leaf out of their books

I think it's more mentally i am struggling xxx


----------



## addie25

Thanks for the explanation Hermione....I mean Trin :haha::haha::haha::haha: JK I am glad you explained I was lost :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Oh munkie - i had cod chips and peas and yogurt
> 
> Nom non
> 
> So have been admitted for a week - slight signs of an infection but could be caused by the steroids .... So will have repeat bloods every 48 hours and when it starts to change they will decide bubba is arriving !!!!
> 
> Shows you can make plans and nothing ever follows it .....slightly tearful of the extended stay but hey ho

Sorry Crunchster :hugs: Crappy about the hospital stay, but maybe they know you and they know that bedrest won't work if they don't admit you :haha: Get Dh to bring all your nice stuff and loads of books and your laptop and we'll keep you entertained. Full seasons of True Blood and Big Bang Theory kept me from going off my head when I was in bed


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Thanks trin - that does really help
> 
> I just keep running different outcomes in my head and getting myself upset !
> 
> They encourage me to drink lots of water and they really seem
> Relaxed so maybe I should take a leaf out of their books
> 
> I think it's more mentally i am struggling xxx

And that's completely understandable. It's not what you pictured or planned and it is a stressful situation. The good side is that obviously baby has been great throughout otherwise they would have been talking about an emergency caesar. Take some Rescue remedy if you can, deep breaths and positive visualisation. You're right, they're calm because everything is ok - the picture is just a little different from the one in your head :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am going to make some bean enchiladas for dinner now so that i"m all prepared and we can eat early. The conference was catered but they mixed the vegetarian food with the meat so the quiches were sitting on the kebabs :sick: so I couldn't eat anything....and lunch is my meal!!! So I had to wait til 2 when I had fetched the boys to get a cottage cheese sandwich from the shops. I hate pre-made sandwiches. They're always a bit soggy and make me feel :sick:

Then I will have a hot bath and read in the bath to really soak up the heat because I seem to have lost all inner vital heat (must be the starvation :haha:)


OOOH! Before I go, there was a lady in the shop talking to the manager about a woman who stands outside in teh parking lot begging. She has her baby with her, and we sometimes buy her a loaf of bread and a jar of baby food when we see her. Anyway, she was saying she had called child welfare and childline and wanted them to remove the child and now she sees that the woman is back today with the baby. I understand that it's wrong to have a baby on the street but what is the poor woman supposed to do? :shrug: And what is taking her baby away from her going to achieve :shrug: It's a horrible desperate situation but I don't think that's the solution. She doesn't look like she drinks or is on drugs, she just doesn't have a job and has no other prospects :nope: Very sad


----------



## TrinityMom

Thread clearer :haha::ninja:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I am going to make some bean enchiladas for dinner now so that i"m all prepared and we can eat early. The conference was catered but they mixed the vegetarian food with the meat so the quiches were sitting on the kebabs :sick: so I couldn't eat anything....and lunch is my meal!!! So I had to wait til 2 when I had fetched the boys to get a cottage cheese sandwich from the shops. I hate pre-made sandwiches. They're always a bit soggy and make me feel :sick:
> 
> Then I will have a hot bath and read in the bath to really soak up the heat because I seem to have lost all inner vital heat (must be the starvation :haha:)
> 
> 
> OOOH! Before I go, there was a lady in the shop talking to the manager about a woman who stands outside in teh parking lot begging. She has her baby with her, and we sometimes buy her a loaf of bread and a jar of baby food when we see her. Anyway, she was saying she had called child welfare and childline and wanted them to remove the child and now she sees that the woman is back today with the baby. I understand that it's wrong to have a baby on the street but what is the poor woman supposed to do? :shrug: And what is taking her baby away from her going to achieve :shrug: It's a horrible desperate situation but I don't think that's the solution. She doesn't look like she drinks or is on drugs, she just doesn't have a job and has no other prospects :nope: Very sad

That is sad they should have a program to find them jobs and give them shelter till they get back on their feet!!!!


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> thread clearer :haha::ninja:

lol uh oh B 2 different turtles have cleared the thread during your absence!!!! Best come back now!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where has sarachka been do you know if she ok, i think i will text her later on she has been real quiet
> 
> That's weird I was just thinking about Sarachka and thinking of ideas for a present to send her! I haven't wanted to bug her pm box about why she's quiet, if she doesn't want to post she doesn't want to post so I don't want to go nosing into her affairs or force explanations:shrug: But I miss her:cry:Click to expand...

She's away with her OH :blush: I was supposed to either tell you and/or keep her updated with births and things. Too busy in work today to stay caught up which sucks that Friday is the busiest day here :dohh: but ONLY for me and my boss everyone else gets a niiiiice chilled Friday...

Thinking of you Crunch, I though that the steroids would be for growth for bebe. :thumbup: hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ooooooooooooooo ok when is she coming back?


----------



## addie25

Well DH has told me going in the ocean would be good for my knee. I differ in opinion. I think it will get worse if a SHARK EATS IT!!!!!!!! I do not think I will get over this fear and why should I sharks are wild and have no thought process. They don't swim around and say ok thats a human leave it alone, thats a fish go for it!!! They say FOOD FOOD FOOD FOOD!!!! Good reason to be scared of them!! Now I know in NJ its so unlikely to have a shark attack but have you seen my luck this year I am not risking it!!!

EDIT: 2 beaches were closed (not in my town) but a beach town in NJ bc of sharks coming 2 close!!!! See DH is always saying oh no sharks r mostly in Florida and Hawaii no issues here. Well Well look what the waves brought in this week!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I am fine in my hot tub and pool!!!


----------



## addie25

:hi: lurkers how are your days going???? 

DH is :coffee: with his friend and I am waiting around to go to breakfast now. NOM NOM I was put in the mood for French Toast!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Oh munkie - i had cod chips and peas and yogurt
> 
> Nom non
> 
> So have been admitted for a week - slight signs of an infection but could be caused by the steroids .... So will have repeat bloods every 48 hours and when it starts to change they will decide bubba is arriving !!!!
> 
> Shows you can make plans and nothing ever follows it .....slightly tearful of the extended stay but hey ho

Least it's the safest place for you and franken:baby:crunchie :hugs:,hey least you can use ya phone now to keep up!!!:thumbup:



addie25 said:


> Omgggggggggg Nate is so cute I seriously want to eat him up!!!!! He makes me want a boy and the adorable turtle girls make me want A girl so I think girl and boy twin it is!!!!!!


Thankyou Addie i will x my fingers you have a pink and blue turtle :baby:

I sometimes want to nom him up but i dont think he would appreciate it:haha:




TrinityMom said:


> I hope I don't sound like Hermione when I say this but this is what's going on:
> 
> Waters can break at any time and they can rupture at the top (hind water rupture) or the bottom (forewater rupture)
> 
> The membranes can reseal themselves with bedrest (we have a mom who ruptured membranes at 15 weeks, was on bedrest and got to 32 weeks)
> 
> Amniotic fluid is continually made, even while you're in labour so at no time is baby dry (or like my prune baby :haha:) The amount is just less than before the rupture. But if the membranes reseal then the volume will go back to normal
> 
> Here and in the US (and I suspect France as well) if you rupture membranes then you deliver within 48 hours. Here they actually prefer 24 hours but then they are paranoid and in a rush. UK is very different and far more respectful of the birth process. I doubt they'll send Crunch home if she's still pouring amniotic fluid
> 
> The fact that the cervix is closed completely (and I assume not effaced) means that labour is probably not imminent.
> 
> The steroids are to mature baby's lungs and antibiotics to prevent infection
> 
> We manage our moms with ruptured membranes with high doses of Vit C (5000mg daily) and Echinacea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's my know-it-all 2c worth :blush:


Trin & crunch i watched something on ''this morning'', just this week where a girls waters went at 16 weeks and her baby was fine as the water built back up and the membrane resealed it's self at 24weeks :thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> He will be 11 on nov 15th!!
> 
> haha! Simon will be 11 on the 11th October, that explains it!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> And Ch'ien is 11 on 1 Nov!!:haha:Click to expand...

wow lots of big turtle boys turn 11 this year :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> where has sarachka been do you know if she ok, i think i will text her later on she has been real quiet
> 
> That's weird I was just thinking about Sarachka and thinking of ideas for a present to send her! I haven't wanted to bug her pm box about why she's quiet, if she doesn't want to post she doesn't want to post so I don't want to go nosing into her affairs or force explanations:shrug: But I miss her:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> She's away with her OH :blush: I was supposed to either tell you and/or keep her updated with births and things. Too busy in work today to stay caught up which sucks that Friday is the busiest day here :dohh: but ONLY for me and my boss everyone else gets a niiiiice chilled Friday...
> 
> Thinking of you Crunch, I though that the steroids would be for growth for bebe. :thumbup: hope you are ok :hugs:Click to expand...


Naughty jaynie:growlmad:(only joking!!) glad she is ok though:hugs:

Hope you are'nt working to hard:haha:




addie25 said:


> Well DH has told me going in the ocean would be good for my knee. I differ in opinion. I think it will get worse if a SHARK EATS IT!!!!!!!! I do not think I will get over this fear and why should I sharks are wild and have no thought process. They don't swim around and say ok thats a human leave it alone, thats a fish go for it!!! They say FOOD FOOD FOOD FOOD!!!! Good reason to be scared of them!! Now I know in NJ its so unlikely to have a shark attack but have you seen my luck this year I am not risking it!!!
> 
> EDIT: 2 beaches were closed (not in my town) but a beach town in NJ bc of sharks coming 2 close!!!! See DH is always saying oh no sharks r mostly in Florida and Hawaii no issues here. Well Well look what the waves brought in this week!!!!!!

Im sure the sharks wouldnt get you :thumbup:it may do your knee good like dh says:shrug:


----------



## addie25

How do you quote so many in one post????? :shrug: I wana learn to do that!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

How are the girls cupboards April lol!!


----------



## new mummy2010

click the ''+'' symbol on the posts you want to quote ,then'' post reply ''at bottom of page. Not ''post quick reply'' or just the word ''quote''

Does that make sense?


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> click the ''+'' symbol on the posts you want to quote ,then'' post reply ''at bottom of page. Not ''post quick reply'' or just the word ''quote''
> 
> yayayay
> 
> Does that make sense?




new mummy2010 said:


> How are the girls cupboards April lol!!


yayayay I got it


----------



## addie25

Hope this is not a pooey day. DHs friends wife has already started in with me. Every time I say something she has to tell me I am wrong and she is correct n argues with me it is sooooo annoying. And its about anything and everything. I mean all I said was I like Kate Holmes and she goes off "well I think she is a douch because and u just dont have all the facts on her to make that judgement" I mean ARE YOU KIDDING ME BE QUIET. She is also still in her PJs meaning we r not going to go to breakfast anytime soon meaning our day at the beach is going to be short. Last time she came I asked her to get dressed so we could go to breakfast and she goes " No I do not want to" I mean r u kidding me it was 12pm she was wasting the entire day she is staying at our house n she is just so rude.


----------



## new mummy2010

how is lyra essie?


----------



## new mummy2010

addie ''she sound's like the douche!!!'' take no notice of her i would of gone for breakfast without them!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :hi:

I've been lurking on and off today to keep an eye on Crunchster. I see little frankenbaby is hanging on in there - good stuff :thumbup: Hope you're ok Crunchie - this can't be pleasant at all for you :kiss::hugs:

Hayley- GORGE pics of Nate - he's an ickle treasure :cloud9: and beautiful clothes from auntie addie too :cloud9::cloud9:

Trin - thanks for the explanation on Crunchie's situation :thumbup: You are a mine of information!! :flower:

Everyone else.....I nuv ya' but I must go and feed Cara now :munch: She's one hungry bebe!!!

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

So nhs dinner 


Jacket spud .... Beans Followed by jam
Roly poly and custard ! My bump is going to get bigger here I can tell you


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> So nhs dinner
> 
> 
> Jacket spud .... Beans Followed by jam
> Roly poly and custard ! My bump is going to get bigger here I can tell you

Crunchie you're so funny :haha: I'm loving your NHS meal updates! :thumbup:

Glad you're in good spirits. Lots of love to you! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

We eventually went to breakfast. She's nice n mean it's frustrating. N they keep asking when I'm doing IVF n I keep saying we r not saying ahhh people need to put their noses in their own business. I only tell close friends like u turtles and 4 of my girlfriends know our plans. I'm getting excited I think I'm staying on bed rest for 4 days instead of 2 this time just goin to really rest n hope babies get nice n snug.


----------



## Crunchie

Luna my love ! Food always cheers me up ! It's not visiting hours so I am all alone in my room ..... I wish i could upload a pic from my iPhone x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's on her second bath of the evening- I noticed she was playing with 3 toys I didn't recognise- then realised they were turds :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Aww you are not alone we are all with you.:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly's on her second bath of the evening- I noticed she was playing with 3 toys I didn't recognise- then realised they were turds :dohh:

:rofl: I remember when Ch'ien was about 9 months old, we had a senile granny cat who had no idea what a litter box was and I walked in to find him munching on a turd :sick:


----------



## Crunchie

Mmmmm poo toys ! I should be able to afford that kind of toy


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Luna my love ! Food always cheers me up ! It's not visiting hours so I am all alone in my room ..... I wish i could upload a pic from my iPhone x

Food cheers me up, too. And you didn't even have to cook! :happydance:
Poor Crunchie. As Addie said, we're here! Although I do need to go pack up for our camping trip.... :thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> Mmmmm poo toys ! I should be able to afford that kind of toy

Hhaha! I think you're getting a bit punchy in your solitude! You crack me up, Crunchie :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Mmmmm poo toys ! I should be able to afford that kind of toy

:haha: I know what Pooh Bear will look like in your household then!

She was really enjoying them too, giggling and laughing! And she'd picked one up and put it on the side of the bath:sick:


----------



## addie25

B have u read back yet to see who has cleared the thread :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Events of the day/Things:*

DH came home early from work pretending to be the gardener so I had supplementary spermination this afternoon:happydance:

I then went swimming, it is a horizontal sport so I guess that's ok:shrug:

Holly pooed in the bath

I made a vaguely complex and varied lunch so tonight I'm doing a wham bham in the oven meal- chicken thighs chucked in a dish with a tin of tomatoes sloshed over them, onions, garlic, herbs de provence, a load of chopped courgettes (we have hundreds of them in the garden:wacko:) left to cook a while and served with rice

Addie I dooooooo like your set up there:cloud9: Pool and tub:cloud9: And a knee thought came to me in the pool this evening- don't do breaststroke if you have bad knees!! Crawl and backstroke:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know im team yellow but in the dvd when measuring the legs i got potty shot anyone wanna see? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B have u read back yet to see who has cleared the thread :winkwink:

*I know I can't believe it!* Talk about turn coats trying to usurp me!! You're meant to all chat when I'm gone, not take it in turns to Thread Clear :sulk: Just you wait and see, I haven't even begun to use half my techniques, you'll see, I'll be back in top Thread Clearing position soon enough....:grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> i know im team yellow but in the dvd when measuring the legs i got potty shot anyone wanna see? :haha:

YES! Potttttty Shottttttt!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00173-20110812-1811.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> *Events of the day/Things:*
> 
> DH came home early from work pretending to be the gardener so I had supplementary spermination this afternoon:happydance:
> 
> I then went swimming, it is a horizontal sport so I guess that's ok:shrug:
> 
> Holly pooed in the bath
> 
> I made a vaguely complex and varied lunch so tonight I'm doing a wham bham in the oven meal- chicken thighs chucked in a dish with a tin of tomatoes sloshed over them, onions, garlic, herbs de provence, a load of chopped courgettes (we have hundreds of them in the garden:wacko:) left to cook a while and served with rice
> 
> Addie I dooooooo like your set up there:cloud9: Pool and tub:cloud9: And a knee thought came to me in the pool this evening- don't do breaststroke if you
> have bad knees!! Crawl and backstroke:thumbup:

Lol poopy in tub!!! :haha:
No chance of me doing the breaststroak I look stupid when I do it :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's on her second bath of the evening- I noticed she was playing with 3 toys I didn't recognise- then realised they were turds :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: I remember when Ch'ien was about 9 months old, we had a senile granny cat who had no idea what a litter box was and I walked in to find him munching on a turd :sick:Click to expand...

Nothing shocks me being the owner of Pooface the dog. He eats vomit and poo and sperm and any other smelly thing he can get his little pooface into and slurp on :shrug:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> .

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> .

Looks girly to me, can't see any tortoise head:haha: And I see girly white lines!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looks girly to me, can't see any tortoise head:haha: And I see girly white lines!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> .

This confirms :pink: for my prediction! I've ALWAYS thought :pink: for your bubba, Clare :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Here's my boy's potty shot for comparison:
https://oursimmonsfamily.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/img3.jpg

DEFFO GIRL FOR YOU, CLARE! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha lol i see a turtle head


----------



## Crunchie

Wow a girl !!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

u think :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I hope I don't sound like Hermione when I say this but this is what's going on:
> 
> Waters can break at any time and they can rupture at the top (hind water rupture) or the bottom (forewater rupture)
> 
> The membranes can reseal themselves with bedrest (we have a mom who ruptured membranes at 15 weeks, was on bedrest and got to 32 weeks)
> 
> Amniotic fluid is continually made, even while you're in labour so at no time is baby dry (or like my prune baby :haha:) The amount is just less than before the rupture. But if the membranes reseal then the volume will go back to normal
> 
> Here and in the US (and I suspect France as well) if you rupture membranes then you deliver within 48 hours. Here they actually prefer 24 hours but then they are paranoid and in a rush. UK is very different and far more respectful of the birth process. I doubt they'll send Crunch home if she's still pouring amniotic fluid
> 
> The fact that the cervix is closed completely (and I assume not effaced) means that labour is probably not imminent.
> 
> The steroids are to mature baby's lungs and antibiotics to prevent infection
> 
> We manage our moms with ruptured membranes with high doses of Vit C (5000mg daily) and Echinacea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's my know-it-all 2c worth :blush:

All that for merely 2cents? A bargain at twice the price I say! 

I nearly BBM'd you this morning to tell you to come and tell us about waters breaking since we were all rather awash/submerged/at seahaha:) over the topic!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> u think :)

Eve Marie:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> u think :)
> 
> Eve Marie:cloud9:Click to expand...

awww i hope so :happydance:

could there be room for some bollocks between there :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

deffo a :pink: yay clare!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Events of the day/Things:*
> 
> DH came home early from work pretending to be the gardener so I had supplementary spermination this afternoon:happydance:
> 
> I then went swimming, it is a horizontal sport so I guess that's ok:shrug:
> 
> Holly pooed in the bath
> 
> I made a vaguely complex and varied lunch so tonight I'm doing a wham bham in the oven meal- chicken thighs chucked in a dish with a tin of tomatoes sloshed over them, onions, garlic, herbs de provence, a load of chopped courgettes (we have hundreds of them in the garden:wacko:) left to cook a while and served with rice
> 
> Addie I dooooooo like your set up there:cloud9: Pool and tub:cloud9: And a knee thought came to me in the pool this evening- don't do breaststroke if you have bad knees!! Crawl and backstroke:thumbup:

And it's full moon night :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I think girl as well!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

April's waters sound like they've broken. She's cleaning til her dad arrives :wacko: and then going to the hospital :happydance: If her waters have broken they will c-sec tonight


----------



## addie25

Yayyayayayyayayayyayayy another turtle baby!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Yayyayayayyayayayyayayy another turtle baby!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> April's waters sound like they've broken. She's cleaning til her dad arrives :wacko: and then going to the hospital :happydance: If her waters have broken they will c-sec tonight

Talk about make a girl feel bad ..... She is cleaning and I stood in the bath crying saying I think I am now incontentent....

You go April xxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

yay april! :dance: thanks for the update trin! :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Hayley - Lyra is doing well. She had a few grumpy days where she pretty much just cried and fed all day but today has been lovely. She's been really alert and interested in the world. We took her to a bbq last night and she was good as gold :cloud9: how's Nate? Have you solved his wind issues?


----------



## Essie

It's all go with these turtle babies! Thanks for the update Trin :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> April's waters sound like they've broken. She's cleaning til her dad arrives :wacko: and then going to the hospital :happydance: If her waters have broken they will c-sec tonight
> 
> Talk about make a girl feel bad ..... She is cleaning and I stood in the bath crying saying I think I am now incontentent....
> 
> You go April xxxxxClick to expand...

Yes but April has a Watermelon and you still have a Honeydew:hugs: The friutpiece makes a big difference! You have the 'it's too early worry' which made you cry but I think April is keen to expulse by now so she must be on :cloud9:!!

Thanks Trin for info:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my all these turtle births are making me nostalgic:cry: This is a pic by the computer of Holly the day after she was born , taken by the hospital photographer- the docs and phtographer all laughed at her because she was always looking around and could support her head and shoulders like a tortoise:haha:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

Awww such a cute picture!!!


----------



## addie25

Well I m very accident prone my umbrella at the beach just went flying and on it's way it hit my head!! DH is swimming in the ocean n I'm watching closely as u can imagine since the ocean full of mystery and unplanned surprises. Well now dh is mooning everyone his pants got pulled by a wave :haha: I reLly think I have ADD I can't sit here anymore I get bored.


----------



## Mollykins

Yay April! Good luck sweetness!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And kissing daddy and a group shot- I'm still in my dressing gown:blush: There was no prior warning before the photographer arrived in my room!
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Wow!!! April!!! Good luck my love and thanks Trin for the update :thumbup:

I just popped on to check on Crunchie and here we have another turtlet on its way :happydance: 

:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Munkiepants....pics are absolutely beautious. I can assure you that I didn't look as fresh faced as you when I was in hospital!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And kissing daddy and a group shot- I'm still in my dressing gown:blush: There was no prior warning before the photographer arrived in my room!

So cute! I'm impressed you get a hospital photographer :thumbup: DH looks like John Cusack in that picture

Freddie Michalak is playing for my rugby team and he just won man of the match and had to try talk in English...so sweet :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly's on her second bath of the evening- I noticed she was playing with 3 toys I didn't recognise- then realised they were turds :dohh:

:rofl: 

Ahhh, Holly and Pooface make an excellent pair :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Cute pictures, B!!! Sooo adorable. I agree with Trin - your DH looks like John Cusack! :kiss: You two kinda look alike, I think. You both have cute noses. :flower:

Wow, April! I hope she's doing well :hugs:

Back from the store getting last minute stuff and ice for camping, we'll be leaving shortly...

Feels like such *horrible timing* with *Crunchie and April in the L&D ward* and *MOLLY HAS BEEN SILENT* today.... I could come back Sunday night and there could be THREE new turtle babies! :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go to bed...my eyes are drooping

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: I'm lurky turt today, my honey came home and I have a doc appt I'm leaving for in about 2.5 hours. Trying to clean a bit... 

B, I love your piccys.


----------



## Mollykins

Stupid double post.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just looked up who John Cusack is!!! I'm so crap! :dohh: Hmmm I think it was angle of shot but I see your gist! My dh is darker skinned though, touch of the old tar brush as my dad says :haha:


My dinner was sooooo good! And now I'm off to bed to read and maybe finish my current book, it's about 2 men who fall in love in Italy, just my kind of literature. Sweaty but articulate men and Italian poetry and landscape- just what a girl needs at 0.75dpo :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Sarachka! If you read this I'm glad you are away with DH and not just ignoring me :cry: And VERY GOOD OVULATORY TIMING :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> :haha: I'm lurky turt today, my honey came home and I have a doc appt I'm leaving for in about 2.5 hours. Trying to clean a bit...
> 
> B, I love your piccys.

Oh, good! Glad you're just lurky and not labory :haha:

I hope you're doing well! Good luck at your appt! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Mollz! Night Mollz :hugs: I nuv youuuuuuuuu :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Real quick - saw this on Etsy and thought of you and your kitchen, B!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/75730385/kitchen-1950-french-turquoise-enamel?ref=fp_treasury_12
https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.250153275.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's on her second bath of the evening- I noticed she was playing with 3 toys I didn't recognise- then realised they were turds :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Ahhh, Holly and Pooface make an excellent pair :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh my and we're about to get our kitten! POO POO POO EVERYWHERE!:dohh:

Poo house:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Real quick - saw this on Etsy and thought of you and your kitchen, B!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/75730385/kitchen-1950-french-turquoise-enamel?ref=fp_treasury_12
> https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.250153275.jpg

ooo yes I need that green colander!


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight B, nuv you oodles. :hugs: but I think that green colander belongs at my house... :winkwink: 

I am so curious to see if I've dilated more... that was random


----------



## newbie_ttc

Jay sent a message to Trin to say they are having the C-section tonite! baby James will be here soon :D


----------



## addie25

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: YAY James come on turtle baby!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

your eruption of smiley's made me laugh addie :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HELLO!! I have finally found Internet connection on the window sill!!

GOOD LUCK Aprilinka!! Thanks Kit for the text tip off. 

Do y'all remember me?! I'm having a lovely surprise holiday that OH sprung on me less than 24 hrs before we left. Spent all day on the beach today. I think y'all should remember who I am. Sarachka. The one and only.


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> your eruption of smiley's made me laugh addie :haha:

HAH I got pretty excited!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> HELLO!! I have finally found Internet connection on the window sill!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK Aprilinka!! Thanks Kit for the text tip off.
> 
> Do y'all remember me?! I'm having a lovely surprise holiday that OH sprung on me less than 24 hrs before we left. Spent all day on the beach today. I think y'all should remember who I am. Sarachka. The one and only.

We remember you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hows the vacation going???


----------



## addie25

So I was taking a nap be4 and when I woke up I realized I had not seen Nikki cat in a bit so I had everyone look for her and no one could find her. No one looked in my room bc I said "no she is not there I was napping there" Finally she came running out of my bed meowing!!!!! She was napping with me the entire time and I had no clue :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Sarachka! If you read this I'm glad you are away with DH and not just ignoring me :cry: And VERY GOOD OVULATORY TIMING :thumbup: :winkwink:

I nuv you! Why would I ignore my hollichka?!

I havent OPKed or anything this cycle what with being away but I think Ovulation was yesterday. Not sure dodgems, vodka and mountain dew are ideal TWW behaviour but who cares.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarachka! If you read this I'm glad you are away with DH and not just ignoring me :cry: And VERY GOOD OVULATORY TIMING :thumbup: :winkwink:
> 
> I nuv you! Why would I ignore my hollichka?!
> 
> I havent OPKed or anything this cycle what with being away but I think Ovulation was yesterday. Not sure dodgems, vodka and mountain dew are ideal TWW behaviour but who cares.Click to expand...

Enjoy yourself Sarah!!!


----------



## addie25

:hi:kmteehoo I hope you have been well :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ooo i cant wait to find out what happens with april and crunch. I am sure you are both doing great as you are strong turtles!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Anybody here???


----------



## Crunchie

Hi love !!!

Wish I was on the same ward as April .... Could go and have a natter xxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

crunchster! it's pretty late for you, no? It's just past 10 here. How are you my dear? Any new developments/pains/baby(s)???


----------



## Crunchie

It's about 4.30am..... Lady came in the ward about 30 mins ago so can not seem to get back to sleep 

No pains at all ! Baby active and been drinking like a fish so fingers crossed we can keep bubs in ther for as long as needed .... Get it nice and chubby x 

How's u my darling ???


----------



## newbie_ttc

naughty lady! how dare she disturb sleeping Crunch :trouble:

I'm doing well, i just flipped our mattress much to my surprise all by myself! :bodyb: once I'm done, i will put together the favors for my cousin's baby shower which is next sunday. Everything is coming together nicely. I'm glad bubba is behaving and staying put. A little extra cooking time is always a good thing. does your family know you've been hospitalized? i bet everyone is on pins and needles for you! too bad they don't have a Dr. Trin to ease them like we do! :smug:


----------



## Crunchie

You strong women you !!!! Sounds like u have plenty to do xxx

I think it's shocked them all abit and everyone just looks nervous ! Dh and I are so lucky to have people we can ask questions...i feel
So much better when i can understand the process .... I hadn't even got to this part in my book lol and on Thursday night dh wanted to book me
On an active birthing class 

You better not be a witch newbie - getting a tummy ache now


----------



## newbie_ttc

:dohh: Let's think happy thoughts... i only send positive vibes across the pond, i promise!! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks my dear ...... 

Now I am hungry - I am like the munkie having odd munching moments at crazy O clock


----------



## Crunchie

Do you have outfit ready for the wedding ???


----------



## newbie_ttc

i do have an outfit in mind... only it's for a baby shower! :haha: I have this cool brown and white zebra print shirt that i will probably pair with a white skirt or pants. it will fit in perfectly with the theme. the invites were trimmed in a similar zebra print and i bought brown and white zebra napkins as part of the decor. :cloud9:

What time do they normally serve breakfast? u should have Mr. C bring you a basket of goodies to munch on in between meal times.


----------



## Essie

Just seen some congratulations messages for April on Facebook so I think our new turtle baby must be here :happydance:


----------



## poas

Crunchie I hope Esme's little frankentwin is being good for you, You must be getting fed up of being in hospital now? I agree with newbie-get oh to bring in supplies for midnight munchies :)
April I hope your c section went well and that you are recovering nicely :) can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yep there's a little baby boy on April's BBM picture!!!! Nate has company!!:wohoo::headspin::dance:


----------



## Crunchie

Yahhhhh james is Here !!ohhh if it was today it shares my lovely mummies birthday xxx

Sorry newbie .... I am delarious !!! Lol

Hey lissy .... I just would like to get to 35 weeks then baby crunch can arrive ... The woman pop is contracting ...how are you doing ?? V


----------



## poas

Crunch...it was my mums bday yesterday.........weirder and weirder.....
I'm off for my first blood transfusion today, feel sick just thinking of it but never mind eh!?
The staff told me that 34 weeks is fine to deliver (there is risk of this with transfusions) as bubbas lungs are done and the next few weeks are just chub time, so try not to fret-although I have been, so I'm a hypocrite really lol xx


----------



## Crunchie

We both need lovely little chubby ones !!! Good luck and I bet we give birth on the same day x


----------



## poas

What, next week?!!lol. I keep swaying between 'oh I could get to hold my baby in my arms soon' and 'shitttttttttttttttttttt I am not ready for this at ALL!!'


----------



## babyhopes2010

April cant wait to see another turtle baby :happydance:

Lissy: thinking of you today :( what a poofuck situation :(


i posted potty shot and its about 60% ppl saying :pink: and 40% boy :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Congrats again april xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka your here oh I have missed you loads


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarachka! If you read this I'm glad you are away with DH and not just ignoring me :cry: And VERY GOOD OVULATORY TIMING :thumbup: :winkwink:
> 
> I nuv you! Why would I ignore my hollichka?!
> 
> I havent OPKed or anything this cycle what with being away but I think Ovulation was yesterday. Not sure dodgems, vodka and mountain dew are ideal TWW behaviour but who cares.Click to expand...


Yay! :yipee: 

I knew I'd better Google *mountain dew* before I posted anything!:dohh: There was I in Heidi land:cloud9:-visions of goats browsing on the mountainside...and I remembered this was Sarachka!:haha:

Have a lovely time munchkinka:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello hayleechka!! Internet seems to be here again this morning yay! How is Nate doing? Did you see the sig I made for you?


----------



## Sarachka

*April's Facebook status says James arrived last night @ 10:40pm weighing 7 lbs 6 oz*


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pygama-29423.gif

Welcome James!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Crunch...it was my mums bday yesterday.........weirder and weirder.....
> I'm off for my first blood transfusion today, feel sick just thinking of it but never mind eh!?
> The staff told me that 34 weeks is fine to deliver (there is risk of this with transfusions) as bubbas lungs are done and the next few weeks are just chub time, so try not to fret-although I have been, so I'm a hypocrite really lol xx

Goodluck Lissy:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sitting here with those purifying pore decrusting strips on my nose and chin and forehead, don't know if they work. Holly keeps lauging at me:shrug:

Off to remove my strips and make some courgette chutney now...

Crunchie keep us updated on what you have for lunch:thumbup:

Big hugs all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I HAVE A SON!
Thankyou everyone for your well wishes
well that was definitely not expected! even jay didnt believe it and bet me £20 that id be home last night (i clearly won) 
anyway i suppose it started from me feeling all down, could feel the hormone change this past week, then i was majorly nesting, on top of that was extremely uncomfortable, anyway yesterday i felt pretty much the same except in the morning i had a sharp pain that took my breath away, and then after that i mentioned about 5 times to jay that it felt like my waters were going to burst! we went to see some friends and had lunch, on the way home i was so tired i napped, woke for a second feeling like a pop but didnt think anything of it, until i got in at about 5, went to toilet and was trickling, so Trin being my saviour was contacted first.

anyway i rang labour ward after about an hour of checking etc, they advised to come in, so i did, with contractions (very ouch) got to labour ward at about 8 they checked me over gave me internal, neck of womb was closed but she triggered me off majorly, jay made me laugh and my waters went, by this point im being preped for c sec, jay knows iv won ££ now and looks a little pale, asking all sorts about what he can do lol.

between 9-9:30 (unsure as pain was real intense now) i was in theatre, obviously very scared because of my previous experience, but my midwife was brilliant! they all were, spinal was painful as was having contractions at same time, i didnt feel any pain after spinal, jay came in and told me he loved me, the operation lasted just over hour, although no pain was still not very nice i felt sick and faint, but my son was born at 10:40pm and oh my he is gorgeous and looks so much like daddy, born at 38+3 weighing 7lb 6oz! imagine if id gone full term! after the op i had major shivers and itches from drugs, but then at midnight i got to feed my James, hes good at it, fed for an hour slept from 1:20am until 5:20am although he was just lying there i got midwife to pass him for a feed, he fed for half an hour and has been asleep since! 
will get his cord blood results later, but hes perfect, no jaundice pink as a piglet, me well iv got up and had a shower proud of myself.

anyway enough of me babbling will upload pics when phone is charged, love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

April!!! Well done sweetie. The turtle mail I've been saving you will be on it's way ASAP


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarachka! If you read this I'm glad you are away with DH and not just ignoring me :cry: And VERY GOOD OVULATORY TIMING :thumbup: :winkwink:
> 
> I nuv you! Why would I ignore my hollichka?!
> 
> I havent OPKed or anything this cycle what with being away but I think Ovulation was yesterday. Not sure dodgems, vodka and mountain dew are ideal TWW behaviour but who cares.Click to expand...

*HELLOOOOOOO STRANGER!!!!!*
If you remember, I had flu, vomiting, antibiotic reaction, steroids, antihistamines....and still this bean stuck :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April!!! Well done sweetie. The turtle mail I've been saving you will be on it's way ASAP

ah bless you :hugs: i have huge parcel of clothes for orphans, may be bit delayed now lol x


----------



## mummyApril

forgot to mention when i had previous contractions and they stopped them it was full moon, yesterday was also full moon!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Yep there's a little baby boy on April's BBM picture!!!! Nate has company!!:wohoo::headspin::dance:

Oh :dohh: just seen it! He is GORGEOUSNESS PERSONIFIED!!!!!

I have a wall of babies in my room (babies I've delivered) but please will turtles with bebes send me pics so I can add my special turtlets to the wall??


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Crunch...it was my mums bday yesterday.........weirder and weirder.....
> I'm off for my first blood transfusion today, feel sick just thinking of it but never mind eh!?
> The staff told me that 34 weeks is fine to deliver (there is risk of this with transfusions) as bubbas lungs are done and the next few weeks are just chub time, so try not to fret-although I have been, so I'm a hypocrite really lol xx

Good luck :flower: Embrace your inner vampire and enjoy it :haha: 

Jokes aside, you will feel loads better once it's done


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey April :yipee:


----------



## Essie

Congratulations April, I bet he's gorgeous, can't wait to see some pics. Love to you and baby James x


----------



## HollyMonkey

*A furry turtle baby is on it's way, I'm going to pick up our kitten this afternoon!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I HAVE A SON!
> Thankyou everyone for your well wishes
> well that was definitely not expected! even jay didnt believe it and bet me £20 that id be home last night (i clearly won)
> anyway i suppose it started from me feeling all down, could feel the hormone change this past week, then i was majorly nesting, on top of that was extremely uncomfortable, anyway yesterday i felt pretty much the same except in the morning i had a sharp pain that took my breath away, and then after that i mentioned about 5 times to jay that it felt like my waters were going to burst! we went to see some friends and had lunch, on the way home i was so tired i napped, woke for a second feeling like a pop but didnt think anything of it, until i got in at about 5, went to toilet and was trickling, so Trin being my saviour was contacted first.
> 
> anyway i rang labour ward after about an hour of checking etc, they advised to come in, so i did, with contractions (very ouch) got to labour ward at about 8 they checked me over gave me internal, neck of womb was closed but she triggered me off majorly, jay made me laugh and my waters went, by this point im being preped for c sec, jay knows iv won ££ now and looks a little pale, asking all sorts about what he can do lol.
> 
> between 9-9:30 (unsure as pain was real intense now) i was in theatre, obviously very scared because of my previous experience, but my midwife was brilliant! they all were, spinal was painful as was having contractions at same time, i didnt feel any pain after spinal, jay came in and told me he loved me, the operation lasted just over hour, although no pain was still not very nice i felt sick and faint, but my son was born at 10:40pm and oh my he is gorgeous and looks so much like daddy, born at 38+3 weighing 7lb 6oz! imagine if id gone full term! after the op i had major shivers and itches from drugs, but then at midnight i got to feed my James, hes good at it, fed for an hour slept from 1:20am until 5:20am although he was just lying there i got midwife to pass him for a feed, he fed for half an hour and has been asleep since!
> will get his cord blood results later, but hes perfect, no jaundice pink as a piglet, me well iv got up and had a shower proud of myself.
> 
> anyway enough of me babbling will upload pics when phone is charged, love to you all xxxxxxxxxx

:cloud9: :hugs: :kiss: :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

One gay Irishman and two horny single women in their 40s in my room...the hilarity :rofl: You can imagine where the talk went...or maybe you can't :blush::devil:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *A furry turtle baby is on it's way, I'm going to pick up our kitten this afternoon!!*

YAY!!! Dss must be so excited!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *A furry turtle baby is on it's way, I'm going to pick up our kitten this afternoon!!*
> 
> YAY!!! Dss must be so excited!Click to expand...

He doesn't know yet! He's on holiday, it's a surprise for when he's back which is not for a while since he's away with his uncle (dh is quite intrigued about this new holiday arrangement whereby mum stays at home with her boyfriend and packs the boys off with her brother:shrug:) and then he has an intensive table tennis week at a sports centre in the mountains somewhere. But the lady is in a hurry to get rid of the kittens either by donation or drowning:wacko:

I'm very excited:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gay Irishman? Where? :wohoo: I'm coming straight away...(no pun intended)


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and LO are being boringpants and are both asleep, I've cooked lunch, my chutney is simmering, I'm waiting for snoozlers to wake up now to EAT!

Just some pasta with some of the delicious sauce from last night's chicken I saved for today and some chopped italian garlic sausage with it, and salad. And for dinner stuffed peppers. The last time I made those was during a BFP 2ww, I remember because it's not a low glucide meal and I was a bit :blush: what with the GD and all. But I'm beyond caring now, stuffed peppers here I come:devil:


----------



## firstbaby25

April OMG can't believe it only read your story from Trin's quote - I feel awful for not catching up... Was having a Friday feeling last night and I wondered why I was just incredibly happy and I suspect I felt karma or vibes or whatever how jovial! Jesus I need to get spending on my new nephews and nieces but it's been an expensive month my end... I will though I've seen/earmarked/favourited loads for my new kiddlywinks in my life. I'm so happy for April :hugs: such a brave girl and it's not often you get £20 for having a baby!!


congratulations mummy April & baby James. :wohoo: :yipee: :friend: :hugs: :baby: :baby: :blue: :blue: :blue: :wohoo: :yipee: :baby:


----------



## firstbaby25

James & a kitten in one day :shock: I may faint or the picture parades to come! I need to go back and catch up - remember I said I only buy a paper when I can commit to reading it... I'm OCD like that. I'm the same with this thread. :hugs: so today I'm going to look at house online for me and Adam we will take my laptop to do it! I'm also gonna press my uncle for some cash for driving lessons ad he did promise and I have until next June to pass before I have to pay for my theory test again - sigh. I think I'm on a mission to do it as like Newbs my boyfriend was out all night and we missed some mighty egg given my pains... :shrug: gonna sort my life out instead! PMA PMA PMA or is it TTC TTC TCC OR PMS PMS??? :haha: :haha:

BIG LOVE TO ALL YOU TURTLE MUMMIES HOPE YOUR NIGHTS WERE RESTFUL :hugs::cloud9::kiss::cloud9::baby:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :happydance:

*CONGRATULATIONS APRIL!!! *Little James is here safe and sound and you're a star! I cannot wait to see some pics my lovely - bet we'll all just fall in love :cloud9:

Hope you're doing well doll and not too uncomfortable after your op.

Lots of love and a :kiss: for James :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Jaynie my lovely :hugs:

Did you not get a text from me about April? I definitely sent it as Sezi replied. I assumed you were a busy bee :shrug: Sorry if you didn't get it but I'm not sure why :-k

Nuv yooo :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:awww: - looking forward to ickle kitty pics B :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> April's waters sound like they've broken. She's cleaning til her dad arrives :wacko: and then going to the hospital :happydance: If her waters have broken they will c-sec tonight
> 
> Talk about make a girl feel bad ..... She is cleaning and I stood in the bath crying saying I think I am now incontentent....
> 
> You go April xxxxxClick to expand...

:awww: Don't feel bad because:
1- Frank is your first that you worked so very hard for and had negative before good experiences before good - this affects us loads I reckon.

2- April knew she was in early labour & had 2 girls before :shrug:

3- she's further than you and only went 'day's' early compared to DD of Caesar :shrug:

I nuv you Crunch.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Gay Irishman? Where? :wohoo: I'm coming straight away...(no pun intended)

Hi sname is Finn and he's a visiting lecturer from Belfast. He is hilarious


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Gay Irishman? Where? :wohoo: I'm coming straight away...(no pun intended)
> 
> Hi sname is Finn and he's a visiting lecturer from Belfast. He is hilariousClick to expand...

Can you send us a pic :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Offfffff tooooooo gettttttt KITTENNNNNNNN......................:wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Just seen some congratulations messages for April on Facebook so I think our new turtle baby must be here :happydance:

Are you on Facebook and not my fwiend? :sad2:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my names clare keane find me on fb i dont think all turtles are on mine :(
pic is off my wedding day x


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit I'm up and ready put some effort in today cause I felt like it. I'm young and I love to be free and all that!! Got a shirt and jersey blazer on and make up and coco Chanel :thumbup: :cloud9: I didn't get one off you Kit just sezi this morning... But I was asleep :blush: 

I'm your friend Clare.... 


Off to see my girls again tonight :cloud9: should be good!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just seen some congratulations messages for April on Facebook so I think our new turtle baby must be here :happydance:
> 
> Are you on Facebook and not my fwiend? :sad2:Click to expand...

Not intentionally my dear Jaynie. My Facebook link is on the inner sanctum :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I see I'm going to visit the inner sanctum today... I've got my laptop at my friends house and after some food I'm going to have some quality time with the laptop. Liverpool are winning :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

YAYAYAYA WELCOME JAMES!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS APRIL!!!!! I HAVE TO DO SOME SHOPPING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

B a kitty yayayayayyayayayay i am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can not wait to see pictures. Ill show nikki cat her new turtle kitty friend.


----------



## babyhopes2010

About to make some apple crumble......It cant go wrong? surely :rofl:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> About to make some apple crumble......It cant go wrong? surely :rofl:

Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

April I have seen the photos on facebook he is a beaut... :cloud9: 

Gutted - we drew in the end :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck Clare with your crumble :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

My other cat is called crumble !!!
She is nuts 

So lunch was a tuna sandwich .... Most disappointed


----------



## babyhopes2010

crunchie and crumble :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Gutted Crunch at least it's just one meal that has gone wrong! Hahaha. Big love to you my dear - glad that you feel Frank is still doing well and I suppose at this stage everyday is a bonus.. 

I'm listening Blondie and feeling unusually HAPPY!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Had a change over of doctors ... Started to row if to induce or not .... Left me most confused .... Should come back at about 8pm


Crunchie nut and crumble pot are there pet names lol
- 
Glad your happy jaynie xxxx lovely to hear xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: was that supposed to say induce crunch :lol:


----------



## Crunchie

Ha - was just changing it but u caught me !!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

haha gotta love autocorrect lol


----------



## poas

Hope all is well, I am pretty tired and feeling a bit battered but thanks to my sister having Harri for the day it means he has no idea about transfusions etc which is good :) the woman said my veins are 'pathetic,in the nicest possible way' ....I refrained from telling her 'your breath smells like sewerage,in the nicest possible way' and after that we got along fine :) will pop back for update from crunch xx
Congrats April-what will the £20 go on?


----------



## Crunchie

Ginge - so funny .... Have you seen www.damnyouautocorrect.com

Really cracks me up !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations and much nuv to my twinsy April and her newest addition. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kitten and courgette chutney...Bobo our other cat is sulking a bit but Aslan is in love:cloud9: And Kitten loves him back:cloud9: And Holly thinks Kitten's the best thing since English crisps:cloud9:

Tuna sandwich can be good but it needs to be a hulking baguette style one with loads of salad and nommo in it:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









011.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2









014.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: was that supposed to say induce crunch :lol:

What came up before Ginge?:haha:


----------



## poas

B, I just read that way too quickly + tiredly and thought for a second-kitten and courgette chutney,that's awful!!!! bed for me soon I think!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> B, I just read that way too quickly + tiredly and thought for a second-kitten and courgette chutney,that's awful!!!! bed for me soon I think!!

Silly muppet you, it's courgette and guinea pig chutney I made today:munch:


----------



## Sarachka

CRUNCHIE I meant to say - all this business of early water breaking, hospital stays and tuna sandwiches has REALLY taught you your lesson about HAM hasn't it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> CRUNCHIE I meant to say - all this business of early water breaking, hospital stays and tuna sandwiches has REALLY taught you your lesson about HAM hasn't it!!

She won't listen Sarachka. Bet she sent her DH out to buy HAM today which she ate under the covers between nurses visits.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hope all is well, I am pretty tired and feeling a bit battered but thanks to my sister having Harri for the day it means he has no idea about transfusions etc which is good :) the woman said my veins are 'pathetic,in the nicest possible way' ....I refrained from telling her 'your breath smells like sewerage,in the nicest possible way' and after that we got along fine :) will pop back for update from crunch xx
> Congrats April-what will the £20 go on?

Glad you've come out smiling the other side of the transfusion Lissy!! Rest well, so :baby: gets more chubbing time!! I'm always told my veins are awkward too:shrug: 

My Dh told me I smelt of vinegar today, I had been making chutney but it's always a hard thing for a woman to be told nonetheless:haha: But I'm all showered and perfumed and delicious now:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Kit I'm up and ready put some effort in today cause I felt like it. I'm young and I love to be free and all that!! Got a shirt and jersey blazer on and make up and coco Chanel :thumbup: :cloud9: I didn't get one off you Kit just sezi this morning... But I was asleep :blush:
> 
> I'm your friend Clare....
> 
> 
> Off to see my girls again tonight :cloud9: should be good!

I think you're like me Jaynie, progesterone phase ladies.:hugs: I've always had alot more joy and punch in the Luteal phase than before O! It's true! I can feel quite tired and listless between AF and O but once O has pâssed I start feeling super energetic:happydance: I'm not young and free though :haha: But happppppyyyyy!!! 

And I wore a shirt with jeans today! Smart casual:haha: I never wear shirts!


----------



## Crunchie

Ham is the devils work- sad tuna sandwich was on boring old
Hard bread.... Then dinner didn't turn up so had to have another jacket potato ... With beans 

And now I want to do big farts and there are people on the ward ..... 

That kitten is so lovely !!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

I tried to make caramelised onion chutney once and someone told dh he smelt of pickled onion monster munch .... I found it quite a turn on 

I hate 8pm ... Dh is chucked out !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I tried to make caramelised onion chutney once and someone told dh he smelt of pickled onion monster munch .... I found it quite a turn on
> 
> I hate 8pm ... Dh is chucked out !!!

OMG Pickled Onion Monster Munch:cloud9: I could eat 50000000000 packets in one sitting


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't fart Crunch, it might register as a strong contraction on the monitor and they'll rush you in to the delivery room and you will deliver nothing but wind :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't fart Crunch, it might register as a strong contraction on the monitor and they'll rush you in to the delivery room and you will deliver nothing but wind :shrug:

I am on the fancy monitor now and when I slip one out the contraction number goes from 10 to 30 hahahahahah


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Don't fart Crunch, it might register as a strong contraction on the monitor and they'll rush you in to the delivery room and you will deliver nothing but wind :shrug:
> 
> I am on the fancy monitor now and when I slip one out the contraction number goes from 10 to 30 hahahahahahClick to expand...

:rofl: I want a fart monitor! :hissy: :brat: They're only monitoring your wind Crunch, to see if you're allowed beans tomorrow for lunch or not:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Do u think they may think I am not really preggo but just really bloated by ham
???? 

I want to see a pic of baby James !!!!!! Wahhhhhhh


----------



## Mollykins

Did a quick lurky catch up :rofl: wind monitor...


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie will deliver a boy and name him Zephyr...means West Wind. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie will deliver a boy and name him Zephyr...means West Wind. :haha:

Will he blow away ????


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hello hayleechka!! Internet seems to be here again this morning yay! How is Nate doing? Did you see the sig I made for you?

Hey no I must of missed it ?? What pg lovely?
Nate is brill bit grumpy with wind sometimes though but he ius just so gorgeous I don't even care if he has me up all night I'm still on cloud 9!!

Where did you and charlie boy go ?


----------



## poas

Crunch any news on induction?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchieeee sleep tight :hugs: Make sure the tent pegs are dug in deep so you don't blow away in the night :thumbup: Off to bedfordshire now Big kiss all xxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

No time to catch up been out all day much love to all turtles will be on tomorrow sleepytime now xX


----------



## x-ginge-x

great looks like im walking home on my own in the middle of the night! his fucking stupid sister has been for him because 'she cant cope and needs help' im so fucking pissed off with this

EDIT: apparently he asked to go there because he didnt wanna sit in flat on his own after id asked him to come with me!! so he can fucking stay there im going to pack his things tomorrow


----------



## addie25

Well u know how Ive been getting baby formula in the mail bc they think I'm about to have a baby well lovely news I got a big poster with a baby on it that says your baby is here !!!! I mean don't these people check to see your situation. Then to top it off the lady who delivers my Chinese food ( very nice we chat a lot) so I order Chinese n n she comes by n she goes " so u getting ready to teach" I say "no not teaching next year" she goes "omg ur pregnant " I say "nope not pregnant" she goes " oh u love teaching u wouldn't leVe if it wasn't for Somethin big" this goes on n on her syain im pregnant till I say "no lost a baby so not pregnant " then she gets all upset n I wind up consoling her ... I mean y do people push the baby topic . WhAt I'm married have a house stop workin so I'm pregnant. What a day. And as u can imagine that posters in the garbage n they were off a week she wasn't due till next week!!!


----------



## mummyApril

tryin to upload pics now, not sure if they will... 
i finally managed to pee this evening they wouldnt take that horrible injection thing out of my arm, im proud of myself and so was jay lol
am waitin for james to wake to want a feed..


----------



## mummyApril

oh earlier it was so lovely when the girls came to see James, Angel cried and said 'im just a bit emotional, hes so cute.' which made me and jay well up while faye rolled her eyes lol


----------



## mummyApril

talkin of farts one mum last night in her sleep just didnt stop


----------



## addie25

I cant wait to see pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

How are you feeling April?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Ginge, I'm so sorry. :hugs: 

April, I am still so happy for you. I can't wait for pics!


----------



## mummyApril

so far i cant upload pics grrr


----------



## mummyApril

im not too bad thankyou addie, litle bit of pain and tired but in love :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

For april! Baby james :)


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> oh earlier it was so lovely when the girls came to see James, Angel cried and said 'im just a bit emotional, hes so cute.' which made me and jay well up while faye rolled her eyes lol

: aww bless Angel !! I could of cried when I saw Reece hold Nate for the first time : he looks adorable on your pic's sweetheart I bet your so glad its all over 


Well yesterday we visted OH's mum for a couple of hrs then we went to buy me some new clothes to tide me over until I fit back in my own clothes lol I need to lose another dress size + I will be a happy camper!!! B I'm going spinning on. Tues night as I feel ready and don't see a problem, in your opinion do you think its ok ? Nate will be 2 wks old tues (gone soooo fast )

Then we went out for tea had ribs and cajun chicken nommy it was 

Hope your all well will try get into my bnb routine this week think I may need to rearrange where lappy is so I can do it with nate in my arms lol!!

Crunchiepants how are you doing lovely?

Ginge hope you got home safely that's very naughty of OH :

Today OH has mri scan on his leg for his on going problem with it (yes on a sunday) and mum is having the boys for a couple of hours tonight so I can go to darts with OH just to get out the house for a while 

Really want to cut the lawns this morning hope it stays dry !

Have good sundays all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> oh earlier it was so lovely when the girls came to see James, Angel cried and said 'im just a bit emotional, hes so cute.' which made me and jay well up while faye rolled her eyes lol

I can just see Faye doing that:haha: By the way April my parents send you their *congratulations*:hugs: Hey we'll have to take James to Tropical Wings next summer on the South East Essex Turtle Outing Day :thumbup: Gorge piccos :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning lovely ladies, hi Hayley :hi:

How you doing today Crunchster? :hugs: 

Been playing with the kitten all morning with Holly, so sweet! DH is out cycling but I'm on a reduced sport binge so I don't mind, going to clean Holly's room and the animals instead:thumbup:

3 dpo- :bfn: What am I like? :fool: So pathetic:haha:

MIL taking us out to lunch :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh earlier it was so lovely when the girls came to see James, Angel cried and said 'im just a bit emotional, hes so cute.' which made me and jay well up while faye rolled her eyes lol
> 
> : aww bless Angel !! I could of cried when I saw Reece hold Nate for the first time : he looks adorable on your pic's sweetheart I bet your so glad its all over
> 
> 
> Well yesterday we visted OH's mum for a couple of hrs then we went to buy me some new clothes to tide me over until I fit back in my own clothes lol I need to lose another dress size + I will be a happy camper!!! B I'm going spinning on. Tues night as I feel ready and don't see a problem, in your opinion do you think its ok ? Nate will be 2 wks old tues (gone soooo fast )
> 
> Then we went out for tea had ribs and cajun chicken nommy it was
> 
> Hope your all well will try get into my bnb routine this week think I may need to rearrange where lappy is so I can do it with nate in my arms lol!!
> 
> Crunchiepants how are you doing lovely?
> 
> Ginge hope you got home safely that's very naughty of OH :
> 
> Today OH has mri scan on his leg for his on going problem with it (yes on a sunday) and mum is having the boys for a couple of hours tonight so I can go to darts with OH just to get out the house for a while
> 
> Really want to cut the lawns this morning hope it stays dry !
> 
> Have good sundays all xClick to expand...

So long as you don't feel any pain I'm sure it's absolutely fine:thumbup: I personally had dodgy nethers for a while and cycling hurt even a month on (swimming and walking were the only activities I could manage) but you had a quicker labour and no stitches I believe? They also say you shouldn't do too much exercise when breastfeeding so as not to decrease milk supply but I can't see that a spin class would hurt at all or change anything:shrug: It will make you feel great and you just stop if your belly or lady garden hurts!


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 more sleeps until my mum arrives!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have lovely sundays all, off to do LO's room....


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley Dh mowed the lawn Friday, and it's rained all weekend so he's feeling :smug: about that! Hope the rain holds off for you....


----------



## Crunchie

April ! He is gorgeous 

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

So having some bleeding now - so need some repeat bloods to see if infection - doctors are torn what to do and I dont have a bloody clue -

They never put this stuff in any bloody books. 

Just wish it was a little further on ....


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> 3 more sleeps until my mum arrives!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


: yay for B's mummy's visit and lovely days out + charm buying!!


----------



## Sarachka

*I DO NOT want to go home today
I DO NOT want to go to work tomorrow*


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh earlier it was so lovely when the girls came to see James, Angel cried and said 'im just a bit emotional, hes so cute.' which made me and jay well up while faye rolled her eyes lol
> 
> I can just see Faye doing that:haha: By the way April my parents send you their *congratulations*:hugs: Hey we'll have to take James to Tropical Wings next summer on the South East Essex Turtle Outing Day :thumbup: Gorge piccos :cloud9:Click to expand...

ah say thankyou to them, bring on next summer yay :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

oh crunch hope its all ok x


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww cutie pants or what :)


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/brothers.jpg

HAYKEECHKA here is the sig

Direct link:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/brothers.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

April he is so gorgeous. He looks like a wise little man. Does he have a middle names?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April he is so gorgeous. He looks like a wise little man. Does he have a middle names?

thankyou hun, yes they are charles (after jays grandad) and blagdon after my great great x so many uncle he fought with napolean and is my dads middle name, so hes initials are jcb (nickname from grandparents digger) lol


----------



## mummyApril

i got bad period pains :(


----------



## mummyApril

im breastfeeding and bnbing im pro lol but makes me sooo sleepy


----------



## HollyMonkey

Live from the Lurkberry- Crunch I reckon they might decide to induce? :shrug: I don't reckon they'll want to take risks for you or bubba of infection. But that's just my vibe. Big hugs, all will be fine xxxx:hug:


----------



## mummyApril

hmmm james is looking a little jaundice today..


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha yes makes you dreamy breastfeeding april! My MIL has just arrived, excelllent coz I'm starving!


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks for siggy sezi will sort it when on lappy been on lurkeberry all morn ,I love it xx


----------



## new mummy2010

I agree with Bethany crunch + baby will be just fine I'm sure have faith sweetie thinking of you big squashy hugs mawhhh


----------



## TrinityMom

Good afternoon ladies :howdy:

It's a grey cold day here and I've spent most of it reading in bed :cloud9:

Going to catch up with my turtle clan now:coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon all :wave:

Happy Sundays to all - hope you're all having a good 'un :thumbup:

OH has let me go back to bed for a couple of hours both yesterday and today so I feel like a new woman! It is amazing the effect sleep deprivation has on your state of mind.

Anyway...going back to comment while OH has Cara sleeping soundly on his chest :cloud9:

Big NUV to you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kitten and courgette chutney...Bobo our other cat is sulking a bit but Aslan is in love:cloud9: And Kitten loves him back:cloud9: And Holly thinks Kitten's the best thing since English crisps:cloud9:
> 
> Tuna sandwich can be good but it needs to be a hulking baguette style one with loads of salad and nommo in it:shrug:

:awww: Little kitty is so cute B - definitely looks like he/she? knows something we don't :winkwink: Does kitty have a name? I've probably missed it :blush:

Wow - plenty of courgette chutney :thumbup: You'll be fine if there's an air raid! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Isn't sleep just the best Kit :cloud9: Definitely what you need :thumbup:

Crunch, I also suspect they will induce, but it depends on the bloods. If the white cells are stable then they may just monitor some more. Was it just spotting or lots of blood? They may scan too to check the placenta. I assume bebe has been fine on the ctg all the time (love it's new name :haha: I think I shall tell all my moms I'm putting them on the wind monitor!)

B, that kitten is too cute :awww: It's Lily and Buddy's birthday today. Lily loved it when she came to my bed and the boys sang Happy Birthday to her and discussed the ingredients needed for a proper cake for a cat :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> great looks like im walking home on my own in the middle of the night! his fucking stupid sister has been for him because 'she cant cope and needs help' im so fucking pissed off with this
> 
> EDIT: apparently he asked to go there because he didnt wanna sit in flat on his own after id asked him to come with me!! so he can fucking stay there im going to pack his things tomorrow

:hugs:

Sorry ginge - you're really fed up eh? :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kitten and courgette chutney...Bobo our other cat is sulking a bit but Aslan is in love:cloud9: And Kitten loves him back:cloud9: And Holly thinks Kitten's the best thing since English crisps:cloud9:
> 
> Tuna sandwich can be good but it needs to be a hulking baguette style one with loads of salad and nommo in it:shrug:
> 
> :awww: Little kitty is so cute B - definitely looks like he/she? knows something we don't :winkwink: Does kitty have a name? I've probably missed it :blush:
> 
> Wow - plenty of courgette chutney :thumbup: You'll be fine if there's an air raid! :haha:Click to expand...

Reminds me of when Mandela was released and my grandparents were preparing for civil war. They had cupboards full of tinned sweetcorn, baked beans and asparagus (all staple foods you understand :haha:) For years they handed out tins to anyone who came to visit and I think they still have a stash of asparagus


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well u know how Ive been getting baby formula in the mail bc they think I'm about to have a baby well lovely news I got a big poster with a baby on it that says your baby is here !!!! I mean don't these people check to see your situation. Then to top it off the lady who delivers my Chinese food ( very nice we chat a lot) so I order Chinese n n she comes by n she goes " so u getting ready to teach" I say "no not teaching next year" she goes "omg ur pregnant " I say "nope not pregnant" she goes " oh u love teaching u wouldn't leVe if it wasn't for Somethin big" this goes on n on her syain im pregnant till I say "no lost a baby so not pregnant " then she gets all upset n I wind up consoling her ... I mean y do people push the baby topic . WhAt I'm married have a house stop workin so I'm pregnant. What a day. And as u can imagine that posters in the garbage n they were off a week she wasn't due till next week!!!

Sorry addie - you seem to have a lot of people who ask insensitive questions. Not much you can do really - ignore if you can doll :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> For april! Baby james :)
> View attachment 249616
> 
> 
> View attachment 249619
> 
> 
> View attachment 249617
> 
> 
> View attachment 249618

Awww, April..he's ridiculously gorge :cloud9: I nuv him :kiss::hugs: Congratulations again lovely :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 3 more sleeps until my mum arrives!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo:

MY MUM IS COMING ON THE 23RD!!!! :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lissy is in hospital again they are keeping her in over night :(
dehydrated from a virus and still cramping. xx


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> Lissy is in hospital again they are keeping her in over night :(
> dehydrated from a virus and still cramping. xx

Sending her lots of love. That's horrid :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go get dressed in actual clothes to visit my MIL. We're doing the 'memorial tea'...such a farce but anyway, better get it over and done with. It is 10C outside!!!! :shock::cold:


----------



## Sarachka

In the car on the way home from my lovely surprise holiday. So sad at having to go back to work in the morning. What an awful thud back down to earth


----------



## addie25

April James is sooooooo cute he does look very smart as one othe turtle has said :hugs: I can't wait to see more picture!!!!!!!

B what a cute kitty!!! And she does have a look like I am going to be the boss. Yesterday Nikki cat was trying to catch a bug but t was 2 night so DH was holding he rip and running around with her as she swatted her paws around. I wish I had a camera to tape that silly game they were playing!!!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Lissy is in hospital again they are keeping her in over night :(
> dehydrated from a virus and still cramping. xx

Oh no :nope: Thanks for the update Clare - keep us posted if you can. Lissy has just had the worst run of luck :( If you speak to her please tell her I'm thinking about her :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> So having some bleeding now - so need some repeat bloods to see if infection - doctors are torn what to do and I dont have a bloody clue -
> 
> They never put this stuff in any bloody books.
> 
> Just wish it was a little further on ....

Crunchie - how are things m'love? Has the bleeding continued? What are the docs saying now? I hope you're ok.

Thinking about you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i got bad period pains :(

That will probably be because you are breast feeding James and it causes your uterus to contract. I had the same pains although they tell me the pains are a little more intense with consecutive pregnancies :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> In the car on the way home from my lovely surprise holiday. So sad at having to go back to work in the morning. What an awful thud back down to earth

Sorry m'love - nothing worse than a stiff dose of reality to depress the life out of you eh? You'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I see I'll have to make April a new sig!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i got bad period pains :(
> 
> That will probably be because you are breast feeding James and it causes your uterus to contract. I had the same pains although they tell me the pains are a little more intense with consecutive pregnancies :shrug:Click to expand...

Mine were the worst with Tarquin. I found taking Rescue and Mag phos before a feed helped


----------



## TrinityMom

I feel like I've spent the afternoon with an emotional vampire. My bloody MIL! We all went for tea and she was in such a mood and bustled around and acted like she was pissed off that we were there. She was picky and mean with the children and then tried to sit down and read through the whole memorial. DH got up and said he was at the memorial he didn't want to go through it all again, the children drifted out and my other MIL started a conversation with me. DH's father was the only person there who knew DH's grandfather so he spoke about him and reminisced. But MIL was in such a bad mood and so ungrateful that we had all trekked out to her house on a sunday afternoon in the FREEZING cold. SO aggravating :growlmad: I hope I'm never like that with my children

We sat with DH's gran for a bit and all she spoke about was how she was dying and had no quality of life but what more should she expect. That her husband had died and that his body was burnt so she could never see him again and that maybe he wasn't dead and they just burnt him...half o fthis in English and half in French....and then looking up randomly and looking at one of us and saying "I know you" :haha:

EDIT: sorry for the rant :blush:


----------



## addie25

Trin that sounds like a poofuck day big :hugs: very rude of MIL to act like that and with the children around.


----------



## cassie04

Hi alllll!

I just snatched a laptop to quickly say i am alive! We have been visiting family and been staying in Hexham for most of the week! which has been bloody lovely! But i will be on properly tomorrow for a much needed catch up!

Sending my love and hope your having a lovely weekend!


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lissy is in hospital again they are keeping her in over night :(
> dehydrated from a virus and still cramping. xx
> 
> Oh no :nope: Thanks for the update Clare - keep us posted if you can. Lissy has just had the worst run of luck :( If you speak to her please tell her I'm thinking about her :hugs:Click to expand...

i told her turltes send there love :kiss:
ill keep u updated x


----------



## Essie

Just nipping on to check on Crunch. Hope the doctors make up their minds what to do. Tell little frankencrunch to hang in there a little longer. Hope the bloods don't show signs of infection. I'm thinking of you :hugs:

And poor Lissy. Kits right she does seem to be having a horrible run of it at the moment. I'm thinking of her too, hope things are okay. Thanks Clare for keeping us updated.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i tired :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lissy is in hospital again they are keeping her in over night :(
> dehydrated from a virus and still cramping. xx
> 
> Oh no :nope: Thanks for the update Clare - keep us posted if you can. Lissy has just had the worst run of luck :( If you speak to her please tell her I'm thinking about her :hugs:Click to expand...

And me too, poor lissy and crunchie stuck in hospital:nope:, sending lots of love:kiss:

Addie sorry about the delivery ladie some people are just nosey/dont think before the speak etc:hugs:

I still get things through the post (samples of food) and emails about how old my lost baby would be now and what he/she should/would be doing it is hard but i dont think they can check up on progression of pregnancy etc:shrug:. maybe you could remove yourself from their mailing lists:shrug:


----------



## addie25

I'll see if I can be removed it's not fun getting all these things in the mail. 
It's a horrible day out raining buckets here but my knees r doing better so it is a good day :thumbup: how's baby Nate doing?


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad your knee's are getting a bit better:thumbup:
:baby:Nate is at mum's for a few hours with big brother Reece as im going with OH to darts:wacko:


What will you do today if it's raining?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 more sleeps until my mum arrives!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> MY MUM IS COMING ON THE 23RD!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

Yay! :yipee: We are mum coming over twins! :friends: Bet it takes longer for your mumsie to get down to you from Scotland than it does my mum to come over from the UK!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Birthday Lily and Buddy!!!

https://www.kelliewinnell.com.au/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/imagine-cat-birthday.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Happy Birthday Lily and Buddy!!!
> 
> https://www.kelliewinnell.com.au/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/imagine-cat-birthday.jpg

Sweetness! I think i may use that in our newsletter. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm probably going to meet Chrunchie is pregnancy hell for bad food choices. Not ham for me but _just_ scrambled eggs from my own chickens so not pasteurised :shhh: Very nommy tho


----------



## TrinityMom

Tarquin has gone a bit deaf in his one ear since being sick (and since the bead incident). So today I'm sitting in the front of the car, talking to the boys about lunch tomorrow and Tarq shouts "What mom? What you mumbling?" :rofl: DH always tells him he's mumbling and it was like a little DH :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 more sleeps until my mum arrives!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> MY MUM IS COMING ON THE 23RD!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :yipee: We are mum coming over twins! :friends: Bet it takes longer for your mumsie to get down to you from Scotland than it does my mum to come over from the UK!!Click to expand...

Yep, I bet you're right! She drives down and so with a good run it takes maybe 6 hours. I bet your mum's journey doesn't take anything like that?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm probably going to meet Chrunchie is pregnancy hell for bad food choices. Not ham for me but _just_ scrambled eggs from my own chickens so not pasteurised :shhh: Very nommy tho

Oooooh, imagine the scandal if you and Crunchie had an omlette made with your chickens eggs and crunchie's ham!!! :shock: Om-Gate!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Howdie Doodie Campers! :holly:

*Lissy* big hugs, thinking of you:hugs: Thanks Clare for updates:thumbup: I need them. I'm a worry turtle:nope:

*Trin!* my MIL is soooooo much more fun than yours, she took us all out for Fajitas:happydance: And then we went to a farm for a walk and to look at ani-mawls:thumbup: But my MIL did say she had some fly protection covers for us as a gift that she'd forgotten to bring:rofl:

Dh and I are wetting ourselves tonight with excitement over our plan for next spring- we're going to get a pair of miniature goats:awww: We've just been working the sectioning off of the upper part of garden for their patch when they're not at liberty :wohoo:

And I'm feeling reeeeeeaaaalllly tired even though I haven't done anything all day but be served nommo food and cuddle goats at the farm so I reeeeeeeaaaaalllly hope it's a symptom, even though I know it won't be:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Damn you 2ww. :tease:

And where's Crunch? I will fret you know, do the nurses not know they need to inform us of all decisions and developments?:shrug: I don't even know what she had for lunch:cry: Sunday NHS Roast?


----------



## addie25

B yesterday I was driving home and I passed a farm and saw a sign that said goats for sale and 4 some reason I thought of you! And now I see you are goin to buy a goat!


----------



## addie25

Agreed those nurses should know better than to keep us in the dark!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to meet Chrunchie is pregnancy hell for bad food choices. Not ham for me but _just_ scrambled eggs from my own chickens so not pasteurised :shhh: Very nommy tho
> 
> Oooooh, imagine the scandal if you and Crunchie had an omlette made with your chickens eggs and crunchie's ham!!! :shock: Om-Gate!Click to expand...

OMG! Can you imagine :shock: We will be publicly tarred and feathered!

Btw, Tarquin calls scrambled eggs strangled eggs


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 more sleeps until my mum arrives!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> MY MUM IS COMING ON THE 23RD!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :yipee: We are mum coming over twins! :friends: Bet it takes longer for your mumsie to get down to you from Scotland than it does my mum to come over from the UK!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I bet you're right! She drives down and so with a good run it takes maybe 6 hours. I bet your mum's journey doesn't take anything like that?Click to expand...

She drives to Ashford, say 40 mins, then Eurostar 2hrs, then 40 mins from the Gare du Nord out to me. Plus the faffing time, so around 4hrs at a sprint and 5hrs leisurely, so my mum will probably win:smug: BUT that said she does like to be at the station about 3hrs in advance, making it more like 7hrs:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to meet Chrunchie is pregnancy hell for bad food choices. Not ham for me but _just_ scrambled eggs from my own chickens so not pasteurised :shhh: Very nommy tho
> 
> Oooooh, imagine the scandal if you and Crunchie had an omlette made with your chickens eggs and crunchie's ham!!! :shock: Om-Gate!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! Can you imagine :shock: We will be publicly tarred and feathered!
> 
> Btw, Tarquin calls scrambled eggs strangled eggsClick to expand...

:haha:

Strangled eggs..love it!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Howdie Doodie Campers! :holly:
> 
> *Lissy* big hugs, thinking of you:hugs: Thanks Clare for updates:thumbup: I need them. I'm a worry turtle:nope:
> 
> *Trin!* my MIL is soooooo much more fun than yours, she took us all out for Fajitas:happydance: And then we went to a farm for a walk and to look at ani-mawls:thumbup: But my MIL did say she had some fly protection covers for us as a gift that she'd forgotten to bring:rofl:
> 
> Dh and I are wetting ourselves tonight with excitement over our plan for next spring- we're going to get a pair of miniature goats:awww: We've just been working the sectioning off of the upper part of garden for their patch when they're not at liberty :wohoo:
> 
> And I'm feeling reeeeeeaaaalllly tired even though I haven't done anything all day but be served nommo food and cuddle goats at the farm so I reeeeeeeaaaaalllly hope it's a symptom, even though I know it won't be:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Damn you 2ww. :tease:
> 
> And where's Crunch? I will fret you know, do the nurses not know they need to inform us of all decisions and developments?:shrug: I don't even know what she had for lunch:cry: Sunday NHS Roast?

:growlmad: Now that's just not fair! You get cheery company, fajitas AND fly nets :nope: Not right!

I nuv nuv nuv goats, especially miniature ones!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

April ....

When you get a moment, post a pic of the girls together with James and I'll make a sig out of it for you. Cheeeeeeeeeeers!


----------



## addie25

Do you know theirs a band called the turtles it just came up on my pandora!


----------



## Crunchie

Bonjour !!!!!

Soooooo my poor lissy ...... What's up with us 2 !!!

So newsflash - lunch was roast with iced ginger cake for pud...... And dinner was chicken pie with sticky toffee pudding .... I think the nhs are trying to fatten me up 

They do not seem to be worried about the bleeding ..... They think it may be part of a show and my bloods seem ok.... They are reluctant to induce as could lead to a c section ... They want it to happen naturally !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Baby miniature goats

https://www.petsintouch.com/pnn/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/pygmy-big.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Bonjour !!!!!
> 
> Soooooo my poor lissy ...... What's up with us 2 !!!
> 
> So newsflash - lunch was roast with iced ginger cake for pud...... And dinner was chicken pie with sticky toffee pudding .... I think the nhs are trying to fatten me up
> 
> They do not seem to be worried about the bleeding ..... They think it may be part of a show and my bloods seem ok.... They are reluctant to induce as could lead to a c section ... They want it to happen naturally !

OMG thanks for the update Crunch:thumbup: I was sooooo worried! That it was going to be tuna sandwich again! 'Twould just not do on a Sunday:nope:


----------



## addie25

I'm glad the doctors are not worried :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My Dh is cooking dinner for me tonight :holly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

No but seriously Crunch that's coolness if it's show and you'll go naturally :thumbup: Waters and now show, I think your body knows what it's doing :hugs:

But by golly the wind monitor is going to have some high readings after that lot :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Baby miniature goats
> 
> https://www.petsintouch.com/pnn/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/pygmy-big.jpg

OMG I just died of cuteness!

And I meant to say, you're so tired because you're manufacturing a poppy seed :thumbup:

The A Team is on TV :wacko: May just go read my book but that would involve extricating myself from my blankets and hot water bottle


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA! Tell us something about your holiday you enigmatic darkness horse you:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

I want a minature goat !!!!!!!!!

Well if bubs is happy then so am I ! If
I can make till wednesday and 35 weeks I will be happy 

Still have wind .... Maybe it's the sterile enviromemt ?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: just popping in.. Catching up on crunchie and Lissy the preggo twins :winkwink: thinking of you both. Crunch thanks for the update seems like a good plan to me to deliver naturally. Clare thanks for the update on Lissy :hugs:

I'm with the girls yet again. Adam was playing boring computer games so I abandoned him :haha: think he's at home now and hopefully I won't be in too late - this week has flown... Good times, but sadly that means it's Monday tomorrow :nope: :sick: 

B congrats on the goats that's prett gangster... Silly question but are goats ornate or actually purposeful? KWIM? 

Trin sorry for your poofuck day sounds pretty gash to be honest. 

Hayley good luck to OH at darts - enjoy some time together :hugs: 

Sausage casserole for tea for me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: just popping in.. Catching up on crunchie and Lissy the preggo twins :winkwink: thinking of you both. Crunch thanks for the update seems like a good plan to me to deliver naturally. Clare thanks for the update on Lissy :hugs:
> 
> I'm with the girls yet again. Adam was playing boring computer games so I abandoned him :haha: think he's at home now and hopefully I won't be in too late - this week has flown... Good times, but sadly that means it's Monday tomorrow :nope: :sick:
> 
> B congrats on the goats that's prett gangster... Silly question but are goats ornate or actually purposeful? KWIM?
> 
> Trin sorry for your poofuck day sounds pretty gash to be honest.
> 
> Hayley good luck to OH at darts - enjoy some time together :hugs:
> 
> Sausage casserole for tea for me!

Hiya jaynie! Goats can be purposeful for milk and eventually cheese but ours will be uniquely ornate, like our children:haha: We haven't got them yet- 'tis a project for 2012:thumbup: We will call them one of them Olympia I guess :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Baby miniature goats
> 
> https://www.petsintouch.com/pnn/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/pygmy-big.jpg
> 
> OMG I just died of cuteness!
> 
> And I meant to say, you're so tired because you're manufacturing a poppy seed :thumbup:
> 
> The A Team is on TV :wacko: May just go read my book but that would involve extricating myself from my blankets and hot water bottleClick to expand...


I want it to be poppy seed tiredness :hissy: :brat: :hissy: I wore an underwired bra today, rare for me, and it's made my boobs hurt very slighty but I want it to be poppy seed hurt :hissy: :brat: :hissy: 

I'm off to bed to read:book:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I want a minature goat !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well if bubs is happy then so am I ! If
> I can make till wednesday and 35 weeks I will be happy
> 
> Still have wind .... Maybe it's the sterile enviromemt ?

Goodnight Crunchiepoo, yes 35 weeks is highly respectable:thumbup: I nuv you, big hugs, hope they bring round milk and chocolate digestives soon:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh's meal was :cloud9: and he can't cook at all! But he did a delicious steak from a top butcher near us and made a really yummo creamy Roquefort sauce to go with it, served with twizzly pasta and green beans :munch: So good:thumbup:

Night night turtles all, sleepeth thou tight xxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> I want a minature goat !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well if bubs is happy then so am I ! If
> I can make till wednesday and 35 weeks I will be happy
> 
> Still have wind .... Maybe it's the sterile enviromemt ?


Its prob the hosp food crunch !!
I saw a sign today but couldn't get my phone out quick enough it was a signpost saying frankenlane!! Glad drs are'nt that worried and hopefully the bedrest will keep frankenbabycrunch in till after wed Xx




firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: just popping in.. Catching up on crunchie and Lissy the preggo twins :winkwink: thinking of you both. Crunch thanks for the update seems like a good plan to me to deliver naturally. Clare thanks for the update on Lissy :hugs:
> 
> I'm with the girls yet again. Adam was playing boring computer games so I abandoned him :haha: think he's at home now and hopefully I won't be in too late - this week has flown... Good times, but sadly that means it's Monday tomorrow :nope: :sick:
> 
> B congrats on the goats that's prett gangster... Silly question but are goats ornate or actually purposeful? KWIM?
> 
> Trin sorry for your poofuck day sounds pretty gash to be honest.
> 
> Hayley good luck to OH at darts - enjoy some time together :hugs:
> 
> Sausage casserole for tea for me!

Thanks jaynie I have been to see him before we came as she had them whilst we went for lees mri scan too ,didn't want to take nate in a hospital in case he caught something so we popped oin to snuggle him up whilst we walked lula!! Now I'm here at darts I'm missing him sooooo much meehh

How are you and Ad's getting along?

Sarahchka loving the new siggy thanks sweetie xx

B we had fajitas too nom nom


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster!! Thanks for the update doll - if the docs aren't worried then you shouldn't either - your body clearly has it's own plan and who are we to argue? I really do hope everything goes naturally for you and very soon, little Frankencrunch will be flip flapping his/her big frankenfeet in your arms :cloud9:

Lots of nuv...I am thinking about you constantly just now! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Baby miniature goats
> 
> https://www.petsintouch.com/pnn/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/pygmy-big.jpg
> 
> OMG I just died of cuteness!
> 
> And I meant to say, you're so tired because you're manufacturing a poppy seed :thumbup:
> 
> The A Team is on TV :wacko: May just go read my book but that would involve extricating myself from my blankets and hot water bottleClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I want it to be poppy seed tiredness :hissy: :brat: :hissy: I wore an underwired bra today, rare for me, and it's made my boobs hurt very slighty but I want it to be poppy seed hurt :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
> 
> I'm off to bed to read:book:Click to expand...

Hmmm..not entirely sure why an underwired bra gives you sore boobs?? :shrug: Could be poppyseed hurtyness :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I just got introduced to OH's mother via skype for the first time. That's some serious nerve producing activity. He made me change my top first and also told me to sit up straight mid-way through the convo even though I wasn't slouching I was just leaning in so the camera could see me. EYE-ROLL! Jesus. I'm gonna give him pointers about how he behaved with my parents today.


----------



## kit_cat

MOLLY!!! Where for art thou??? Is everything ok?? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Something about my holiday ....
We did bowling, paddled in the sea (OH swam in the sea) ate out every meal, had fish n chips lots, went on the dodgems, played bingo which was HILAROUS to watch all the chavvie grandmas take it so seriously, drank lime vodka on the beach, caught crabs (the beach kind not the pubic kind!) walked miles just around town most days, had lots of sex, caught the sun, talked lots about our nex trip away, took a boat trip, played the penny slot machines, won some teddies, and had a
LOVELY TIME TOGEHER!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Nighty night Beffany sleep tight (loving the goat pic's by the way)

Hi kitty how is miss cara coming along?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Something about my holiday ....
> We did bowling, paddled in the sea (OH swam in the sea) ate out every meal, had fish n chips lots, went on the dodgems, played bingo which was HILAROUS to watch all the chavvie grandmas take it so seriously, drank lime vodka on the beach, caught crabs (the beach kind not the pubic kind!) walked miles just around town most days, had lots of sex, caught the sun, talked lots about our nex trip away, took a boat trip, played the penny slot machines, won some teddies, and had a
> LOVELY TIME TOGEHER!!

That sounds fa-buh-less!! :cloud9: Just what the doctor ordered - some quality re-connection time. Bet you feel like a new woman :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

The A Team cannot keep me awake, even though the one actor is south african and I feel a patriotic duty to watch it. Also, it is bucketing down and the reception is pants in the rain

So I am off to bed with my hot water bottle and my book :thumbup: 

Good night sweetums
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I just got introduced to OH's mother via skype for the first time. That's some serious nerve producing activity. He made me change my top first and also told me to sit up straight mid-way through the convo even though I wasn't slouching I was just leaning in so the camera could see me. EYE-ROLL! Jesus. I'm gonna give him pointers about how he behaved with my parents today.

:haha: Cheeky thing!

Is he so particular in his own behaviour ?? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Something about my holiday ....
> We did bowling, paddled in the sea (OH swam in the sea) ate out every meal, had fish n chips lots, went on the dodgems, played bingo which was HILAROUS to watch all the chavvie grandmas take it so seriously, drank lime vodka on the beach, caught crabs (the beach kind not the pubic kind!) walked miles just around town most days, had lots of sex, caught the sun, talked lots about our nex trip away, took a boat trip, played the penny slot machines, won some teddies, and had a
> LOVELY TIME TOGEHER!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Perfect! You so deserved it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Nighty night Beffany sleep tight (loving the goat pic's by the way)
> 
> Hi kitty how is miss cara coming along?

Ahh she's doing great thanks Hayley :thumbup: Still looking forward to more sleep at nights but it's still early days.

What about little Nate?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> The A Team cannot keep me awake, even though the one actor is south african and I feel a patriotic duty to watch it. Also, it is bucketing down and the reception is pants in the rain
> 
> So I am off to bed with my hot water bottle and my book :thumbup:
> 
> Good night sweetums
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Good night my lovely - sleep well and sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sezi sounds like what the dr ordered glad you had a brill time where did you go again?


----------



## Crunchie

I love u all !!! Sorry I haven't been commenting on all your posts......

Hey I have a lady in labour next to me and she had her first 3 babies in the USA .... She really is arguing with the midwives that she is in so much pain she should have had an epidural by now..... And she thinks they do not believe she is in pain .... I almost laughed when they offered her a paracetamol !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Nighty night Beffany sleep tight (loving the goat pic's by the way)
> 
> Hi kitty how is miss cara coming along?
> 
> Ahh she's doing great thanks Hayley :thumbup: Still looking forward to more sleep at nights but it's still early days.
> 
> What about little Nate?Click to expand...


He is about the same as cara has to much sleepy time in the day !
And lots of discomfort and wakey time at night ! Some are better than others and wouldn't swop it for the world but a bit more mummy sleepy time would be sweet of him !!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I love u all !!! Sorry I haven't been commenting on all your posts......
> 
> Hey I have a lady in labour next to me and she had her first 3 babies in the USA .... She really is arguing with the midwives that she is in so much pain she should have had an epidural by now..... And she thinks they do not believe she is in pain .... I almost laughed when they offered her a paracetamol !!!

:haha:

Y'know, I've watched One Born Every Minute USA and the impression I've got from the episodes I've seen is that the epidural is a regular part of child birth across the pond. One woman actually said "well you wouldn't go to the dentist and not have pain relief would you?"

Please feel free to correct or educate me USA turts :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Love the holiday pics sez


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Nighty night Beffany sleep tight (loving the goat pic's by the way)
> 
> Hi kitty how is miss cara coming along?
> 
> Ahh she's doing great thanks Hayley :thumbup: Still looking forward to more sleep at nights but it's still early days.
> 
> What about little Nate?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is about the same as cara has to much sleepy time in the day !
> And lots of discomfort and wakey time at night ! Some are better than others and wouldn't swop it for the world but a bit more mummy sleepy time would be sweet of him !!Click to expand...

Yep, for every sleepless night Cara has, she has a very sleep filled day! I'm hoping soon she'll reverse the trend!

Hayley - did you ever get round to posting your birth story? Sorry if I've missed it and you did already :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Essie :wave:

How's beautiful Lyra? :flower: How are you?


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Nighty night Beffany sleep tight (loving the goat pic's by the way)
> 
> Hi kitty how is miss cara coming along?
> 
> Ahh she's doing great thanks Hayley :thumbup: Still looking forward to more sleep at nights but it's still early days.
> 
> What about little Nate?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is about the same as cara has to much sleepy time in the day !
> And lots of discomfort and wakey time at night ! Some are better than others and wouldn't swop it for the world but a bit more mummy sleepy time would be sweet of him !!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, for every sleepless night Cara has, she has a very sleep filled day! I'm hoping soon she'll reverse the trend!
> 
> Hayley - did you ever get round to posting your birth story? Sorry if I've missed it and you did already :blush:Click to expand...


No I have'nt kit so don't worry !!

To be honest its not much of a story as it was that bloody rapid but I will do it tomorrow I faithfully promise you under code of conduct to the turtles number 6359856223!!
I am determined to set myself a routine tomorrow instaed of flitting from one thing to another (or so she says!!) 
Its no where near as exciting as yours and essies or aprils though


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Nighty night Beffany sleep tight (loving the goat pic's by the way)
> 
> Hi kitty how is miss cara coming along?
> 
> Ahh she's doing great thanks Hayley :thumbup: Still looking forward to more sleep at nights but it's still early days.
> 
> What about little Nate?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is about the same as cara has to much sleepy time in the day !
> And lots of discomfort and wakey time at night ! Some are better than others and wouldn't swop it for the world but a bit more mummy sleepy time would be sweet of him !!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, for every sleepless night Cara has, she has a very sleep filled day! I'm hoping soon she'll reverse the trend!
> 
> Hayley - did you ever get round to posting your birth story? Sorry if I've missed it and you did already :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I have'nt kit so don't worry !!
> 
> To be honest its not much of a story as it was that bloody rapid but I will do it tomorrow I faithfully promise you under code of conduct to the turtles number 6359856223!!
> I am determined to set myself a routine tomorrow instaed of flitting from one thing to another (or so she says!!)
> Its no where near as exciting as yours and essies or aprils thoughClick to expand...

Glad I haven't missed it. And I bet it's a great story too! Just because it was fast doesn't change how fab bringing little Nate into the world must have been :cloud9: Can't wait to read it :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I'm gonna go get tidied up before bed and hope to have a good night with my wee angel :hugs:

Night all - see you tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Night kit night crunch off to get my snugglybebe back home now nuv you all nighty night xx


----------



## Sarachka

I think I'm going to try and get Lady Gaga tickets next time she's in the UK.


----------



## Sarachka

haha this one's for you, Crunchster

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/crunchielol.gif


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Something about my holiday ....
> We did bowling, paddled in the sea (OH swam in the sea) ate out every meal, had fish n chips lots, went on the dodgems, played bingo which was HILAROUS to watch all the chavvie grandmas take it so seriously, drank lime vodka on the beach, caught crabs (the beach kind not the pubic kind!) walked miles just around town most days, had lots of sex, caught the sun, talked lots about our nex trip away, took a boat trip, played the penny slot machines, won some teddies, and had a
> LOVELY TIME TOGEHER!!




kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I love u all !!! Sorry I haven't been commenting on all your posts......
> Sounds lovely so ad u had s great time u deserve it!
> 
> Hey I have a lady in labour next to me and she had her first 3 babies in the
> USA .... She really is arguing with the midwives that she is in so much pain
> she should have had an epidural by now..... And she thinks they do not believe
> she is in pain .... I almost laughed when they offered her a paracetamol
> !!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Y'know, I've watched One Born Every Minute USA and the impression I've got from the episodes I've seen is that the epidural is a regular part of child birth across the pond. One woman actually said "well you wouldn't go to the dentist
> and not have pain relief would you?"
> 
> Please feel free to correct or educate me USA turts :thumbup:Click to expand...

No it's very common here and I'll be getting one I've had enough pain this year I want to enjoy labour :thumbup: lol funny lady who said that another dentist and most in USA wud agree. Is it not common on ur side??


----------



## addie25

Oops I mean sounds like a lovely time Sarah u deserve it!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> haha this one's for you, Crunchster
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/crunchielol.gif

Thats bloody brilliant !!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Home from camping! I thought there might be three new turtle babies, but I see Crunchie is still hanging out getting some nom nom meals from NHS and Molly is just lurky lurky? :haha:

Congrats April on baby James!! He's sooooo adorable!!!!!

B- your kitten is adorable!! I love her colors. What's the name?

Sara - glad you had a lovely time with your OH! Sounds like it was a blast!!

I just did a super fast catch up because I need to go lay with my feet up. Didn't get to do that all weekend so now I've got super puff feet to deal with :nope:

Hugs and kisses! Nuv you all!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi addie 

I think that's all it is .... She is having a different approach than she has had before ..... So in her mind she has it a certain way 

They offered her gas and air and she looked like she may chuck it at them 

They are about to check how far along she is ..... This is better that my tv xx


----------



## addie25

Hi Luna how was camping?


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh 4-5 !!!!! Thats took her all day bless her .... She wants her epidural now !!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> How's beautiful Lyra? :flower: How are you?

Lyra is okay. Weve had a couple of not so great days this weekend. She's been lovely until about 7pm and then she just cries until about midnight. I don't know if it's reflux or colic or something else, but it's heartbreaking listening to her cry and not being able to sooth her :cry:


----------



## addie25

Oh Essie that must be so hard :hugs: does the doctor have a suggestion as to y she is crying during those hours?


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Oh Essie that must be so hard :hugs: does the doctor have a suggestion as to y she is crying during those hours?

Thanks Addie They said it could be colic, and to get some colic drops for her. I couldn't get any today but am going to tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------



## addie25

Hopefully they do work :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I've been quiet. Mellow weekend for us and I haven't been feeling so great... not sure why. 
OB appt went well, I've gained a pound. So far that means I've gained 31. Baby is head down (woohoo) but he's posterior still. She did a quick u/s to check on him... and he's still a he. :haha: Got a pic of his squished and frumping face. So sweet. Did that disgusting, horrible, no good group b strep test test too.


----------



## addie25

Hi Molly glad ur well and baby is head down:thumbup: ooo let's she the lovely picture!!!:happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry not been posting much everyone

Molly glad everything is ok :hugs:

Essie have a look for dentinox or ask your doctor for colief those are the best :) x


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Hi addie
> 
> I think that's all it is .... She is having a different approach than she has had before ..... So in her mind she has it a certain way
> 
> They offered her gas and air and she looked like she may chuck it at them
> 
> They are about to check how far along she is ..... This is better that my tv xx

Hehe, Crunchie you're a comedian! You're so funny, you've got me laughing whenever I read your posts! :haha:

And to add - yes I'd say that it is 'standard procedure' to get an epidural here. Out of all my friends and family my age that has had kids in the last 5 years or so, only ONE didn't have an epidural. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Sorry I've been quiet. Mellow weekend for us and I haven't been feeling so great... not sure why.
> OB appt went well, I've gained a pound. So far that means I've gained 31. Baby is head down (woohoo) but he's posterior still. She did a quick u/s to check on him... and he's still a he. :haha: Got a pic of his squished and frumping face. So sweet. Did that disgusting, horrible, no good group b strep test test too.

Glad everything's okay! Yay for head down! :happydance:
No dilation or anything?


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry not been posting much everyone
> 
> Molly glad everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Essie have a look for dentinox or ask your doctor for colief those are the best :) x

Thanks ginge x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !! 

Thanks Luna - you are so sweet !!! I try to laugh at these things ..... It's 7am .... It seems I am getting used to sleeping here xx


----------



## Essie

Morning Crunch! Hows frankencrunch doing? What's your NHS breakfast for today?


----------



## Sarachka

uuuugggghhhhh monday morning!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning essie my love .... Breakie is not great as it's cereal and semi skimmed milk - which I can not stand ! So it's bread and jam or I may have some fruit in bed 

Ohhhh yes this is just how I wanted to spend my annual leave ! 

Hope you had a good night with little miss ??? Xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Meh off to work :( only 4 more weeks full time and then part time


----------



## kit_cat

Gooooood morning all :wave:

Happy Mondays to all :thumbup:

Bright and sunny day here today so I'm off out with Miss Cara later I think :happydance:

Have a lovely day everyone :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Morning essie my love .... Breakie is not great as it's cereal and semi skimmed milk - which I can not stand ! So it's bread and jam or I may have some fruit in bed
> 
> Ohhhh yes this is just how I wanted to spend my annual leave !
> 
> Hope you had a good night with little miss ??? Xxx

My hospital has started doing egg or sausage rolls for breakfast as well as the usual cereal or bread.

We didn't have a too bad night. She slept from midnight til half three, had a feed then slept again til DH got up at 6. 

Yes i imagine this is not how you expected to be spending your time on a/l :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I love u all !!! Sorry I haven't been commenting on all your posts......
> 
> Hey I have a lady in labour next to me and she had her first 3 babies in the USA .... She really is arguing with the midwives that she is in so much pain she should have had an epidural by now..... And she thinks they do not believe she is in pain .... I almost laughed when they offered her a paracetamol !!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Y'know, I've watched One Born Every Minute USA and the impression I've got from the episodes I've seen is that the epidural is a regular part of child birth across the pond. One woman actually said "well you wouldn't go to the dentist and not have pain relief would you?"
> 
> Please feel free to correct or educate me USA turts :thumbup:Click to expand...

My research indicates the same, and that's certainly the case in SA. Gynaes think it's barbaric to give birth without one, but then our caesar rate is skyhigh, partly because of this


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry not been posting much everyone
> 
> Molly glad everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Essie have a look for dentinox or ask your doctor for colief those are the best :) x

Colief has been taken off the market here for falsifying research :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

Trin - it was actually very intresting to hear her talk about it .... 

It seems in the uk they will do anything to avoid a c section ..... They really believe my body will go into labour naturally and they will do what they can.... As long as infection is clear they seem happy !!

She has been the only lady in here asking for an epidural !


----------



## Crunchie

Wow essie your hospital sounds amazing !!!! Mmmmmm bacon roll


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Bloody freezing here! 14* inside and rainy. What has happened to our weather :brat:

I must must must do July accounts today...must!

I'm glad the NHS hasn't stolen your sense of humour Crunch! And that you're getting some sleep.

I am already feeling the effects of relaxin - my pelvis is all loose and clicky and having a bit of back pain, especially if I've been in bed too long

I ate breakfast AT HOME today BEFORE 10am! It's trying to fight its way back up but so far I am winning the battle :thumbup: And *touch wood* no more voms at night. Just intense nausea

I still can't hear a heartbeat with my doppler tho :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Trin - it was actually very intresting to hear her talk about it ....
> 
> It seems in the uk they will do anything to avoid a c section ..... They really believe my body will go into labour naturally and they will do what they can.... As long as infection is clear they seem happy !!
> 
> She has been the only lady in here asking for an epidural !

I did a birth a couple of years back at an upmarket north coast hospital. 3 nurses stood in the doorway to watch because it was a water birth and they hadn't seen one before. The one turned to the other and said "I've been here 6 months and I haven't seen a vaginal birth before!" :shock: Caesar is just that common. And with an epidural, the risk of further interventions and eventually a caesar is so high. I would say that 9 out of 10 SA moms in private care have an epidural - not our patients, because they want a different experience, but the general private patient


----------



## TrinityMom

I found this for you Crunchster

Your question
My fundal height is measuring 30 and I am almost 33 weeks pregnant. My doctor said he was not concerned, but did make a note of it. Is this normal? Does it mean that my baby might not be growing well? - Samantha, Florida
The expert answers
Samantha,

At each obstetrical visit, your doctor should measure your stomach to see how the uterus is growing. This gives the obstetrician a rough idea of how the baby is growing.



The growing baby puts pressure on the wall of the uterus, stimulating the uterus to grow. From 20 to 28 weeks, typically the height of the uterus is concordant with the gestational age. After 28 weeks, then individual differences tend to appear. For example, a petite woman tends to peak around 35 centimeters, while obese women can have fundal heights that far exceed their gestational age.

Provided that your uterus is continuing to grow, then it is presumed that baby is also growing. If it appears as though you have reached your "plateau" too early, then an ultrasound for fetal growth should be considered.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Something about my holiday ....
> We did bowling, paddled in the sea (OH swam in the sea) ate out every meal, had fish n chips lots, went on the dodgems, played bingo which was HILAROUS to watch all the chavvie grandmas take it so seriously, drank lime vodka on the beach, caught crabs (the beach kind not the pubic kind!) walked miles just around town most days, had lots of sex, caught the sun, talked lots about our nex trip away, took a boat trip, played the penny slot machines, won some teddies, and had a
> LOVELY TIME TOGEHER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I love u all !!! Sorry I haven't been commenting on all your posts......
> Sounds lovely so ad u had s great time u deserve it!
> 
> Hey I have a lady in labour next to me and she had her first 3 babies in the
> USA .... She really is arguing with the midwives that she is in so much pain
> she should have had an epidural by now..... And she thinks they do not believe
> she is in pain .... I almost laughed when they offered her a paracetamol
> !!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Y'know, I've watched One Born Every Minute USA and the impression I've got from the episodes I've seen is that the epidural is a regular part of child birth across the pond. One woman actually said "well you wouldn't go to the dentist
> and not have pain relief would you?"
> 
> Please feel free to correct or educate me USA turts :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's very common here and I'll be getting one I've had enough pain this year I want to enjoy labour :thumbup: lol funny lady who said that another dentist and most in USA wud agree. Is it not common on ur side??Click to expand...

Well epidurals are common this side but probably not an automatic thing i.e. as a general comment, I think women would not normally routinely plan to have one (some would obviously) unless necessary. Personally, I ended up having one but definitely planned not to if it had been possible.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls! Home from camping! I thought there might be three new turtle babies, but I see Crunchie is still hanging out getting some nom nom meals from NHS and Molly is just lurky lurky? :haha:
> 
> Congrats April on baby James!! He's sooooo adorable!!!!!
> 
> B- your kitten is adorable!! I love her colors. What's the name?
> 
> Sara - glad you had a lovely time with your OH! Sounds like it was a blast!!
> 
> I just did a super fast catch up because I need to go lay with my feet up. Didn't get to do that all weekend so now I've got super puff feet to deal with :nope:
> 
> Hugs and kisses! Nuv you all!

Hey Luna - welcome back :flower: Hope you had a fab time and that your feet deflate quickly :thumbup:

Cara has been wearing your pyjamas and we all collectively nuv them due to the zippers on them rather than popper studs! The zipper is soooo much easier :happydance: Cara is most grateful of the time saved on changing as it's not her favourite thing :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> How's beautiful Lyra? :flower: How are you?
> 
> Lyra is okay. Weve had a couple of not so great days this weekend. She's been lovely until about 7pm and then she just cries until about midnight. I don't know if it's reflux or colic or something else, but it's heartbreaking listening to her cry and not being able to sooth her :cry:Click to expand...

Oh dear. Cara was crying at roughly the same times as Lyra so we started putting her to bed between 7 and 8pm as this is when she started to get mega grouchy. It's worked and she'll generally sleep till around midnight when she'll need another feed. Maybe try this as it's horrible listening to the screamy screamy when you know it's just tiredness - at least it was with Cara. 

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sorry I've been quiet. Mellow weekend for us and I haven't been feeling so great... not sure why.
> OB appt went well, I've gained a pound. So far that means I've gained 31. Baby is head down (woohoo) but he's posterior still. She did a quick u/s to check on him... and he's still a he. :haha: Got a pic of his squished and frumping face. So sweet. Did that disgusting, horrible, no good group b strep test test too.

Hey Molly - thanks for checking in. Glad everything is looking good to go in the Leo department :thumbup: Sorry you feel iffy though :hugs: Not long to go now and little leo will be more than just a picture of squishyness :cloud9: Lots of love - take care and keep us posted :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Bloody freezing here! 14* inside and rainy. What has happened to our weather :brat:
> 
> I must must must do July accounts today...must!
> 
> I'm glad the NHS hasn't stolen your sense of humour Crunch! And that you're getting some sleep.
> 
> I am already feeling the effects of relaxin - my pelvis is all loose and clicky and having a bit of back pain, especially if I've been in bed too long
> 
> I ate breakfast AT HOME today BEFORE 10am! It's trying to fight its way back up but so far I am winning the battle :thumbup: And *touch wood* no more voms at night. Just intense nausea
> 
> I still can't hear a heartbeat with my doppler tho :cry:

Sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish Trin - hope it doesn't last. Well done on the not vomming :thumbup: I hope this does last!

Are you not quite early for hearing the HB?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Bloody freezing here! 14* inside and rainy. What has happened to our weather :brat:
> 
> I must must must do July accounts today...must!
> 
> I'm glad the NHS hasn't stolen your sense of humour Crunch! And that you're getting some sleep.
> 
> I am already feeling the effects of relaxin - my pelvis is all loose and clicky and having a bit of back pain, especially if I've been in bed too long
> 
> I ate breakfast AT HOME today BEFORE 10am! It's trying to fight its way back up but so far I am winning the battle :thumbup: And *touch wood* no more voms at night. Just intense nausea
> 
> I still can't hear a heartbeat with my doppler tho :cry:
> 
> Sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish Trin - hope it doesn't last. Well done on the not vomming :thumbup: I hope this does last!
> 
> Are you not quite early for hearing the HB?Click to expand...

It is early but I am an impatient turtles and Cassie got to hear it at 10 weeks so I'm a little jealous :blush:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I did a birth a couple of years back at an upmarket north coast hospital. 3 nurses stood in the doorway to watch because it was a water birth and they hadn't seen one before. The one turned to the other and said *"I've been here 6 months and I haven't seen a vaginal birth before!"* :shock: Caesar is just that common. And with an epidural, the risk of further interventions and eventually a caesar is so high. I would say that 9 out of 10 SA moms in private care have an epidural - not our patients, because they want a different experience, but the general private patient

:shock: wow. It's interesting how different the attitude to labour/birth is in different countries.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> How's beautiful Lyra? :flower: How are you?
> 
> Lyra is okay. Weve had a couple of not so great days this weekend. She's been lovely until about 7pm and then she just cries until about midnight. I don't know if it's reflux or colic or something else, but it's heartbreaking listening to her cry and not being able to sooth her :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear. Cara was crying at roughly the same times as Lyra so we started putting her to bed between 7 and 8pm as this is when she started to get mega grouchy. It's worked and she'll generally sleep till around midnight when she'll need another feed. Maybe try this as it's horrible listening to the screamy screamy when you know it's just tiredness - at least it was with Cara.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Will have to give that a try. I think on saturday night the crying was mostly tiredness, because she looked exhausted but just wouldn't settle. I think maybe we'd overstimulated her. It's just so horrible listening to the screamy scream, I just want to cuddle her and make it better. DH always tries to remind me she cries because she can't speak, so it's her way of expressing herself.


----------



## new mummy2010

I have such a windy boy I wish he would burp instead of sitting smiling at me :-(


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Bloody freezing here! 14* inside and rainy. What has happened to our weather :brat:
> 
> I must must must do July accounts today...must!
> 
> I'm glad the NHS hasn't stolen your sense of humour Crunch! And that you're getting some sleep.
> 
> I am already feeling the effects of relaxin - my pelvis is all loose and clicky and having a bit of back pain, especially if I've been in bed too long
> 
> I ate breakfast AT HOME today BEFORE 10am! It's trying to fight its way back up but so far I am winning the battle :thumbup: And *touch wood* no more voms at night. Just intense nausea
> 
> I still can't hear a heartbeat with my doppler tho :cry:
> 
> Sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish Trin - hope it doesn't last. Well done on the not vomming :thumbup: I hope this does last!
> 
> Are you not quite early for hearing the HB?Click to expand...
> 
> It is early but I am an impatient turtles and Cassie got to hear it at 10 weeks so I'm a little jealous :blush:Click to expand...

Hi trin!!!!! i was a doppler addict tho!!!!and i was playing for at least 20 mins before i accidently stumbled across it and then i kept loosing it! I have to make sure the volume is on max!I havent been able to use the doppler as been away so as soon as we got home last night i went to try it and i couldnt find bebe! and i refused to put the doppler away untill i found it! but yet i couldnt! I gave up and waited for my bladder to fill up a bit more and then eventually after 20 mins of trying i found it for like 10 seconds (and not very loud) I have tried again this morning and again it took me ages to find it. Its like all of a sudden its there when ur not trying to find it!:shrug: But full bladder and first thing in the morning is the best for me! I'm sure little baba is just being awkward! Im hoping it will get louder by 12 weeks! Your probably just missing him/her cos i find it really hard!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello! :wave:

Gorge sunny day and French National Holiday here today, friends are coming over for wining and dining, all turtles are invited! :flower: 

Sarachka glad you had a great holiday :hugs:

Hugs to youuuu Crunchiepooooo :hugs:

Hugs to everyone in fact :hug:


French women like their epidurals, they all looked at me like I was an imbecile during my pre-natal classes when I said I didn't want an epi if possible :haha: Like OMG you're so barbaric and uncivilised :shock: 

Kitten doesn't have a name since dss will be naming him, since it's his kitten :thumbup: But kitty slept nuggled against my tummy under the covers all night :cloud9:

Have lovely mondays, be back anon... Possibly tomorrow if I get swept along in festivities...
Ps I put Holly to bed at 6pm since she was newborn- she still goes then! Unless of course we're out somewhere. Get 'em snuggled in before they're tired I say!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I hope Nate's wind passes soon! If I do ever have another baby I'm going to order the wind free version :haha: It should be available on the market by then!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Kit, did I ever tell you that I love you more than Crunchie loves Ham? Well I do :hugs:
Have a lovely day in the nice weather with Cara :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

EDIT: double post :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Trin, I suspect it's just a case of mercury retrograde with your Doppler :shrug:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello! :wave:
> 
> Gorge sunny day and French National Holiday here today, friends are coming over for wining and dining, all turtles are invited! :flower:

I'm packing up Lyra and we're hoping on the eurostar :thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Kitten doesn't have a name since dss will be naming him, since it's his kitten :thumbup: But kitty slept nuggled against my tummy under the covers all night :cloud9:

:awww:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!! I'm on the run doctors apt. Not sure what it's about he needs to do an ultrasound and that's about it. I'll be back later have a great day. Good luck finding heartbeat Trin and kit enjoy ur day out with Cara. Enjoy the festivities B!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave:
> 
> Gorge sunny day and French National Holiday here today, friends are coming over for wining and dining, all turtles are invited! :flower:
> 
> I'm packing up Lyra and we're hoping on the eurostar :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kitten doesn't have a name since dss will be naming him, since it's his kitten :thumbup: But kitty slept nuggled against my tummy under the covers all night :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :awww:Click to expand...

Excellent, see you in a few hours then essie :dance: And you can have a cuddle with Kitten!!


----------



## addie25

Ooo and I just learned the women in my family deliver fast and when I say fast I mean did not have time to get to hospital some were born at home and one in the car on the way :nope: I best have time for my epi!!! My mom said the second she had any pain she ran like the wind so that would not happen to her and then refused to come home lol :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks addie! Good luck :flower:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave:
> 
> Gorge sunny day and French National Holiday here today, friends are coming over for wining and dining, all turtles are invited! :flower:
> 
> I'm packing up Lyra and we're hoping on the eurostar :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kitten doesn't have a name since dss will be naming him, since it's his kitten :thumbup: But kitty slept nuggled against my tummy under the covers all night :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you in a few hours then essie :dance: And you can have a cuddle with Kitten!!Click to expand...

And you can have a cuddle with Lyra :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave:
> 
> Gorge sunny day and French National Holiday here today, friends are coming over for wining and dining, all turtles are invited! :flower:
> 
> I'm packing up Lyra and we're hoping on the eurostar :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kitten doesn't have a name since dss will be naming him, since it's his kitten :thumbup: But kitty slept nuggled against my tummy under the covers all night :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you in a few hours then essie :dance: And you can have a cuddle with Kitten!!Click to expand...
> 
> And you can have a cuddle with Lyra :thumbup:Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Lyra cuddles! Lyra cuddles!


----------



## Crunchie

Wow ! The prisoner is being released 

They want me back twice a week for blood tests but they want frankencruch to stay put till 37 weeks ..... So, the waiting begins before inducement ! 

X


----------



## mummyApril

Will try and catch up later, hope you're all well someones come to say hello......
 



Attached Files:







IMG01111-20110815-0925.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG01104-20110814-2216.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG01031-20110812-2245.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG01093-20110814-0905.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG01101-20110814-2100.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

Yay crunch!!!! Ur getting out!!!!!!

Omg how cute he is he is tellin u to shush in one picture hahahahahahahhaah :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh look at James !!!!! So lovely


----------



## addie25

Yay crunch!!!! Ur getting out!!!!!!

Omg how cute he is he is tellin u to shush in one picture hahahahahahahhaah :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

aww pics yey


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Wow ! The prisoner is being released
> 
> They want me back twice a week for blood tests but they want frankencruch to stay put till 37 weeks ..... So, the waiting begins before inducement !
> 
> X

Yay you get to go home :happydance: Are you on bed rest?

April - lovely pics. James is such a handsome little man :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

i have got an expresser im going to play with in a minute! should be interesting


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh i think just rest, I am still leaking so bit sure I will want to do much 
Hope our lissy is ok xxxx


----------



## poas

Hello all turtles and thankyou for your kindness....I am free too Crunch, got home about half hr ago and missing harri like mad :( rehydrated now though,back in tomorrow and thursday for monitoring and transfusions. Esme decided that mummy vomiting was not nice for her-so repaid me by turning breech-but luckily (and somewhat uncomfortably) she turned back not long before we came home :) I hope all is well with everyone, James is so sweet :)
Crunch I think we'll stay out of hospital for a few weeks now,yes? Glad you're home too x


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Hello all turtles and thankyou for your kindness....I am free too Crunch, got home about half hr ago and missing harri like mad :( rehydrated now though,back in tomorrow and thursday for monitoring and transfusions. Esme decided that mummy vomiting was not nice for her-so repaid me by turning breech-but luckily (and somewhat uncomfortably) she turned back not long before we came home :) I hope all is well with everyone, James is so sweet :)
> Crunch I think we'll stay out of hospital for a few weeks now,yes? Glad you're home too x

I'm so glad you are home and the baby turned in the correct direction ( sorry it didn't feel so good tho :hugs:) I think you will have a smooth rise from here!!:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie + lissy what shall we do with you two hey !! Glad your both allowed home and that they will closely monitor you both too

Kit hope you have a lovely day out with cara

B sounds like your going to have fun,fun,fun!!!! I want some fun too, but have a lil grumpy man today


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi ladies! Glad crunch and Lissy are free! :yipee: Hayley your new siggie is too precious! I've got a busy Monday ahead of me, but I had to pop in to say hellloooo to my girls to start my day off properly! 

Kit, pls give Cara an extra squeeze for me! i got her thank you card and it was so sweet. I am quite impressed with her writing skills at such an early age!! :haha: u might have a little prodigy on your hands!! :hugs:

April, James is so handsome. I loved that pic from fb, this is my nose! :cloud9: 

big Nuv to each of you, have a brilliant Monday :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Home from camping! I thought there might be three new turtle babies, but I see Crunchie is still hanging out getting some nom nom meals from NHS and Molly is just lurky lurky? :haha:
> 
> Congrats April on baby James!! He's sooooo adorable!!!!!
> 
> B- your kitten is adorable!! I love her colors. What's the name?
> 
> Sara - glad you had a lovely time with your OH! Sounds like it was a blast!!
> 
> I just did a super fast catch up because I need to go lay with my feet up. Didn't get to do that all weekend so now I've got super puff feet to deal with :nope:
> 
> Hugs and kisses! Nuv you all!
> 
> Hey Luna - welcome back :flower: Hope you had a fab time and that your feet deflate quickly :thumbup:
> 
> Cara has been wearing your pyjamas and we all collectively nuv them due to the zippers on them rather than popper studs! The zipper is soooo much easier :happydance: Cara is most grateful of the time saved on changing as it's not her favourite thing :nope:Click to expand...

Yay! Glad you both like them :cloud9:
And thank you for the Thank You card you sent - so sweet! :hugs:



Crunchie said:


> Wow ! The prisoner is being released
> 
> They want me back twice a week for blood tests but they want frankencruch to stay put till 37 weeks ..... So, the waiting begins before inducement !
> 
> X

Yay, Crunchie! :happydance:



mummyApril said:


> Will try and catch up later, hope you're all well someones come to say hello......

Such a cutie! I love his little round cheeks! :kiss:



poas said:


> Hello all turtles and thankyou for your kindness....I am free too Crunch, got home about half hr ago and missing harri like mad :( rehydrated now though,back in tomorrow and thursday for monitoring and transfusions. Esme decided that mummy vomiting was not nice for her-so repaid me by turning breech-but luckily (and somewhat uncomfortably) she turned back not long before we came home :) I hope all is well with everyone, James is so sweet :)
> Crunch I think we'll stay out of hospital for a few weeks now,yes? Glad you're home too x

Glad everything is going well for you, too, now! The preggo twins are home! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie + lissy what shall we do with you two hey !! Glad your both allowed home and that they will closely monitor you both too

Kit hope you have a lovely day out with cara

B sounds like your going to have fun,fun,fun!!!! I want some fun too, but have a lil grumpy man today


----------



## mummyApril

Hey just a quick question, how often should I feed James, the midwife asked if I fed on demand, and I told her he goes every 4-6 hours, she was fine with this, but now iv just read saying shouldn't go without a feed for longer than 4 hours? And how much do you think they should have? X


----------



## Mollykins

April, first, he's gorgeous love :hugs: Second... I was told to make sure I woke the girls to feed every 2-3 hours.... um... no. :haha: I firmly believe that they will tell you when they are hungry. That's my take anyway.


----------



## Crunchie

Mummy crunch was told the same thing ! Wake my sleeping baby .... No chance xxx

How u molls x


----------



## Mollykins

I am well. So tired all the time. I feel so useless. :nope: Just read up a bit more on posterior babies...apparently some babies are posterior because the placenta is in the way. In which case, I won't be able to move him. :( 

Good news you and Lissy managed to escape together! I bet you are glad to be home again. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay *Crunch* for homeward boundness!!

And *Lissy*, glad you're released too!!

*Molly* maybe it's the pre-labour blues like April had?:winkwink:


YUMMMM! my DH just popped a slice of saucisson in my mouth as I type waiting for my nails to dry, such a DIVA am I!:cloud9:


*April!* OMG that is sooooo cute that nose pic! After not much dithering and on my mum's advice I fed Holly only on demand, which was every 5-6hrs in the day and 7-10 at night, and went to about every 4hrs in the day and none at night when she was a big bigger, at about 3 months or so. That said, if I was out and about and happened to be in a pleasant breastfeeding place and knowing I had stinky underground trains for the next hour or so I would feed her whether she wanted it or not:haha:

I'm all glammed up and our evening guests arriving soon and DH grumbling at me for being on the computer and not preparing potatoes sooooooo adieuuuuuuu!!!:kiss:


Lovely evenings all!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

hello lovers

so many cute bebie pics on here now!!!

Crunch glad you're free, but if you return to the ham you only have yourself to blame if you're back in tonight and crowning by midnight!!!!


----------



## addie25

April baby gifts on the way!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Hey just a quick question, how often should I feed James, the midwife asked if I fed on demand, and I told her he goes every 4-6 hours, she was fine with this, but now iv just read saying shouldn't go without a feed for longer than 4 hours? And how much do you think they should have? X

He shouldn't really go longer than 4 hours between feeds, especially during the day. Normal for BF babies at his age is 2-3 hours


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> April, first, he's gorgeous love :hugs: Second... I was told to make sure I woke the girls to feed every 2-3 hours.... um... no. :haha: I firmly believe that they will tell you when they are hungry. That's my take anyway.

That's true generally but low birth weight babies, very big babies (especially if mom had GD) and babies with bad jaundice get really sleepy and may not recognise hunger cues


----------



## addie25

Teens are so gross my cousin is 17 and over m house ( we r going to a movie soon) and she ate olives then coco puff cereal and then waffles ewww. Separate that's fine but all in a row gross:blush:

Edit: I just said ur gross n she said "have I told u I hate u then laughed" teens r mean lol no no she was just kidding but should b entertaining to have one. It's like watching an animal up close.


----------



## TrinityMom

So I joined Weighless and I'm on their preggy program and OMG it's a LOT of food. Today I have had (because it's all so interesting for you, I know :haha:):

40g cereal with 100ml milk and half a glass of fruit juice for breakfast

small tub cottage cheese with 4 ryvita crackers and pickled onions for lunch

75g strawberries with yoghurt for snack

240g mashed potato with 300g shock:) butternut and 1 1/2 soya schnitzels for dinner

still got 150g orange and yoghurt for dessert

Feel like I've done nothing but eat all day


----------



## addie25

Sounds Delish Trin!!


----------



## Essie

Sounds yummy Trin. Lots of food to keep energy up and all healthy :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Some camping pictures to share... :)

On the drive to our campsite...


Our campsite before we set up...


Luna dog in the water...


DH and his friend playing in the water... 


The pretty creek...


----------



## LunaLady

Couple more...

DH and his dog, Pippen...


DH and the doggies in the forest...


28 week bump!


----------



## LunaLady

I cut three inches off my hair last Thursday! Look how short it looks in the bump picture!! :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I cut three inches off my hair last Thursday! Look how short it looks in the bump picture!! :shock:

Beautiful pictures Luna! And nuvverly bump :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Trin :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

those pics look amazing :)


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Clare! :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

I sold something on my Etsy shoppe over the weekend :dance: I made a whole $12!! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Inspiring birth

https://networkedblogs.com/lIfuq


----------



## LunaLady

Awww!!! So cute:
https://www.zooborns.com/zooborns/2...proudly-plopped-the-newborns-down-on-the.html

I'm a 'fan' of BCR on Facebook. They do some amazing work and post lots of cute pictures and videos! :D


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Inspiring birth
> 
> https://networkedblogs.com/lIfuq

Loved it! Thanks for sharing that, Trin :hugs:
Was that a MALE midwife?!?! Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Inspiring birth
> 
> https://networkedblogs.com/lIfuq
> 
> Loved it! Thanks for sharing that, Trin :hugs:
> Was that a MALE midwife?!?! Awesome :thumbup:Click to expand...

It looks like it because he doesn't get "fiddly fingers" as my mw calls it the way gynaes do


----------



## Essie

Lovely pics Luna!

So I am getting my hair cut on Friday. I haven't had it cut since before I was pregnant, because while I was pregnant I couldn't bear the thought of someone touching my hair and messing about with it, so it is in need of some serious attention. At the moment its pretty long, the longest bits reach about an inch above my bum. I think I want to get a good amount cut off but I'm not sure what style to get :shrug: I've spent this afternoon while Lyra was sleeping googling for a picture, and found some I like but I'm just not certain :wacko:

Today was our first day that Lyra and I have been alone with our dog. He'd been staying with my parents because he was way too boisterous around her, to the point where we seriously thought we might need to rehome him. But he was very good today. He comes over every time she squeaks to investigate, and really wants to lick her feet when she's crying, but other than that he went off and did his own thing :thumbup: It's a good start, and I'm really glad because I was so worried he'd never adjust. The cats were not so pleased to see him home though. 

Well thats enough ramble about my day, I hope everyone else has had a good monday :flower::flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Ok, still wiping away the tears after that video, Trin!!


----------



## mummyApril

Has anyone else had really swollen ankles/feet after giving birth? Mines huge!


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Lovely pics Luna!
> 
> So I am getting my hair cut on Friday. I haven't had it cut since before I was pregnant, because while I was pregnant I couldn't bear the thought of someone touching my hair and messing about with it, so it is in need of some serious attention. At the moment its pretty long, the longest bits reach about an inch above my bum. I think I want to get a good amount cut off but I'm not sure what style to get :shrug: I've spent this afternoon while Lyra was sleeping googling for a picture, and found some I like but I'm just not certain :wacko:
> 
> Today was our first day that Lyra and I have been alone with our dog. He'd been staying with my parents because he was way too boisterous around her, to the point where we seriously thought we might need to rehome him. But he was very good today. He comes over every time she squeaks to investigate, and really wants to lick her feet when she's crying, but other than that he went off and did his own thing :thumbup: It's a good start, and I'm really glad because I was so worried he'd never adjust. The cats were not so pleased to see him home though.
> 
> Well thats enough ramble about my day, I hope everyone else has had a good monday :flower::flower:

My longest bits were also reaching my bum. I had to pull my hair aside to put pants on otherwise it would go in the waistband! 
I cut my own hair. It's sooo easy when it's long. Are you wanting layers or no? I put layers in my own, but it's even easier if you just want all one length. Plus it's free! And no sitting in the hair salon for hours, which I think is the worst part... gah.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Ok, still wiping away the tears after that video, Trin!!

It does go against all the rules of 'hands off the breach' but still a lovely birth :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics Luna!
> 
> So I am getting my hair cut on Friday. I haven't had it cut since before I was pregnant, because while I was pregnant I couldn't bear the thought of someone touching my hair and messing about with it, so it is in need of some serious attention. At the moment its pretty long, the longest bits reach about an inch above my bum. I think I want to get a good amount cut off but I'm not sure what style to get :shrug: I've spent this afternoon while Lyra was sleeping googling for a picture, and found some I like but I'm just not certain :wacko:
> 
> Today was our first day that Lyra and I have been alone with our dog. He'd been staying with my parents because he was way too boisterous around her, to the point where we seriously thought we might need to rehome him. But he was very good today. He comes over every time she squeaks to investigate, and really wants to lick her feet when she's crying, but other than that he went off and did his own thing :thumbup: It's a good start, and I'm really glad because I was so worried he'd never adjust. The cats were not so pleased to see him home though.
> 
> Well thats enough ramble about my day, I hope everyone else has had a good monday :flower::flower:
> 
> My longest bits were also reaching my bum. I had to pull my hair aside to put pants on otherwise it would go in the waistband!
> I cut my own hair. It's sooo easy when it's long. Are you wanting layers or no? I put layers in my own, but it's even easier if you just want all one length. Plus it's free! And no sitting in the hair salon for hours, which I think is the worst part... gah.Click to expand...

I think I do want layers. I don't really enjoy getting my hair cut, I never have even as a child, but i wouldn't trust myself to cut it. I'm always impressed by people who cut their own hair.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Has anyone else had really swollen ankles/feet after giving birth? Mines huge!

Yes, I did. Drink loads of water or Jungle Juice mix (do you do that over their or is that an SA thing?) and you'll start sweating and peeing it out


----------



## kit_cat

Great pics Luna - and you are positively blooming :cloud9: You look lovely :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I cut three inches off my hair last Thursday! Look how short it looks in the bump picture!! :shock:

I can't see the pic :( I'm on my phone tho I'm sure u look lovely I will look when I get home!!



Essie said:


> Lovely pics Luna!
> 
> So I am getting my hair cut on Friday. I haven't had it cut since before I was pregnant, because while I was pregnant I couldn't bear the thought of someone touching my hair and messing about with it, so it is in need of some serious attention. At the moment its pretty long, the longest bits reach about an inch above my bum. I think I want to get a good amount cut off but I'm not sure what style to get :shrug: I've spent this afternoon while Lyra was sleeping googling for a picture, and found some I like but I'm just not certain
> :wacko:
> 
> Today was our first day that Lyra and I have been alone with our dog. He'd been staying with my parents because he was way too boisterous around her,
> to the point where we seriously thought we might need to rehome him. But he
> was very good today. He comes over every time she squeaks to investigate,
> and really wants to lick her feet when she's crying, but other than that he
> went off and did his own thing :thumbup: It's a good start, and I'm really glad
> because I was so worried he'd never adjust. The cats were not so pleased to
> see him home though.
> 
> Well thats enough ramble about my day, I hope everyone else has had a good monday :flower::flower:

I'm so glad he adjusted well and you don't have to find him a new home. I'm sure they will be great friends!!! Does she like the feet licking dogs just love to lick feet!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lovely pics Luna!
> 
> So I am getting my hair cut on Friday. I haven't had it cut since before I was pregnant, because while I was pregnant I couldn't bear the thought of someone touching my hair and messing about with it, so it is in need of some serious attention. At the moment its pretty long, the longest bits reach about an inch above my bum. I think I want to get a good amount cut off but I'm not sure what style to get :shrug: I've spent this afternoon while Lyra was sleeping googling for a picture, and found some I like but I'm just not certain :wacko:
> 
> Today was our first day that Lyra and I have been alone with our dog. He'd been staying with my parents because he was way too boisterous around her, to the point where we seriously thought we might need to rehome him. But he was very good today. He comes over every time she squeaks to investigate, and really wants to lick her feet when she's crying, but other than that he went off and did his own thing :thumbup: It's a good start, and I'm really glad because I was so worried he'd never adjust. The cats were not so pleased to see him home though.
> 
> Well thats enough ramble about my day, I hope everyone else has had a good monday :flower::flower:

Oooo, can we have before and after pics Essie? I'd love to see 'cos I'm nosy :blush:

I'm glad your dog is behaving and it looks like you don't need to rehome him :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> I'm so glad he adjusted well and you don't have to find him a new home. I'm sure they will be great friends!!! Does she like the feet licking dogs just love to lick feet!!

she doesn't look too impressed when he licks her feet, she pulls some very funny faces when she looks at him. He brought his toy rope over to her today, I think he wanted to play.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Has anyone else had really swollen ankles/feet after giving birth? Mines huge!

My whole body blew up like a balloon April and now I'm just getting rid of the last of my swollen feet 4 weeks down the line!! Drink loads of water and you'll be peeing like a horse!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics Luna!
> 
> So I am getting my hair cut on Friday. I haven't had it cut since before I was pregnant, because while I was pregnant I couldn't bear the thought of someone touching my hair and messing about with it, so it is in need of some serious attention. At the moment its pretty long, the longest bits reach about an inch above my bum. I think I want to get a good amount cut off but I'm not sure what style to get :shrug: I've spent this afternoon while Lyra was sleeping googling for a picture, and found some I like but I'm just not certain :wacko:
> 
> Today was our first day that Lyra and I have been alone with our dog. He'd been staying with my parents because he was way too boisterous around her, to the point where we seriously thought we might need to rehome him. But he was very good today. He comes over every time she squeaks to investigate, and really wants to lick her feet when she's crying, but other than that he went off and did his own thing :thumbup: It's a good start, and I'm really glad because I was so worried he'd never adjust. The cats were not so pleased to see him home though.
> 
> Well thats enough ramble about my day, I hope everyone else has had a good monday :flower::flower:
> 
> Oooo, can we have before and after pics Essie? I'd love to see 'cos I'm nosy :blush:
> 
> I'm glad your dog is behaving and it looks like you don't need to rehome him :thumbup:Click to expand...

I will do a before/after pic on friday :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, amazing pics my dear... and look at that bump! :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I wish you were my mw. :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, I wish you were my mw. :(

Ah that 's the kindest thing :cry::hugs::cloud9:

I wish I was too


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I wish you were my mw. :(
> 
> Ah that 's the kindest thing :cry::hugs::cloud9:
> 
> I wish I was tooClick to expand...

And mine xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

:hi: Molly

You ok m'love? Taking it easy I hope?? Any more contractions?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I wish you were my mw. :(
> 
> Ah that 's the kindest thing :cry::hugs::cloud9:
> 
> I wish I was tooClick to expand...
> 
> And mine xxxxClick to expand...

...and mine...'sept I already has popped :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster and Lissy...

So pleased my campaign to free you both has worked. I was up all night making those placards and planning my marching route :thumbup::winkwink:

Hope you're both doing better and taking it easy :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night my lovelies, another early one for moi.

Nuv you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Countrygirl10

Hello ladies! Its been awhile since I was on here but I just wanted to say I am prayiing for you all & congrats to those who have had a BFP! I have a update myself: I was recently diagnosed with PCOS and put on sprionolactone (sp?) I dont believe it is helping much as I still have a lot of facial hair and im moody and gained some weight though but I have a dr apt with my doc thursday so i'm hoping I can be put on something that will help me O. But so far that is it I will keep an update in my TTC Journal (ill post link when I get it up) or on here!! Good luck to all you ladies <3


----------



## TrinityMom

I must also go to bed, well, dry my hair then go to bed!

I wish I was the turtle mw...I wish I was a mw....but one day I shall be

Good night one and all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

G'night Kitling, sorry I missed you. Resting all right... sort of forced when I'm so tired. Finally wrote out, addressed and stamped the thank you cards for the baby shower gifts. I'm awful at sending things off in the post. Really I am.... :blush: shameful.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Luna, amazing pics my dear... and look at that bump! :awww:

Agreed I can see the pictures now!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hi countrygirl I have pcos too :) your not alone :)


----------



## addie25

I have to find one of those pads that has a magnet on the back that goes on the fridge so when u see you need something you can easily write it down. I made a mental note be4 on what I needed and now I forgot so I am now in search for one of those pads.


----------



## mummyApril

so back at the hospital with lil james waitin for bloods as hes jaundice, must get some sleep x


----------



## Countrygirl10

Thanks you x-gine-x :) How long have you ttc?


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> so back at the hospital with lil james waitin for bloods as hes jaundice, must get some sleep x

How long do you need to be at the hospital??? Oooo keep an eye out for the gift I sent :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hi countrygirl welcome!!! My friend has pcos and just did an iui today so fingers are crossed. I m not sure if u already mentioned it but what is ur plan to get pregnant have u met with a doctor to discuss options. I know many people with pcos and all of them got pregnant many using ivf and hopefull my friend gets pregnant with with iui from today.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ! Been up since for 4 with cramps - have my appt at 11 today so I wonder what they will say 

Hope James is ok April xxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Welcome countrygirl xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Crunch! I'm having a nice cuppa in bed :coffee: Kitten and dog asleep on my legs :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And just squashed a mosquito on the wall which was threatening to attack and feel a bit guilty about it now. Poor mosquito :nope:

You been on the ham again Crunch? I think it might be baby time very soon! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so back at the hospital with lil james waitin for bloods as hes jaundice, must get some sleep x
> 
> How long do you need to be at the hospital??? Oooo keep an eye out for the gift I sent :hugs:Click to expand...

oh bless you hun, thankyou :flower:, should be allowed home today as bloods all ok x


----------



## mummyApril

how is everyone? feels like i havent spoken to you all properly, Bethany how are you and little Holly? x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning ! Been up since for 4 with cramps - have my appt at 11 today so I wonder what they will say
> 
> Hope James is ok April xxxxx

hope youre ok, James is ok thankyou, they like to keep us on our toes lol x


----------



## Crunchie

Oh blimey it feels like my back is going to break in half ... Nice bath for me I think xx

Morning munkie ....... Cute little kitten


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope James is ok April! I don't know much about jaundice in babies, except my BF's baby had it and she was told to take him out for lots of walks outdoors, and this was in January so she had some icy walks to get her baby some UV! My niece had it too, but that was 19 yrs ago now so I really can't remember a thing!

Welcome Countrygirl! :flower:

Addie hope you find your fridge pad!

Trin DO NOT let Holly know she should have been fed every 2hrs. She will think she was short changed and will DEMAND compensation in the form of biscuits and milka chocolate bars! :hissy: :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't quote posts on my phone! 

Holly and I are great thanks April, well I'm the same old but Holly is positively more and more scrumptious and funny every day :cloud9: And only one more sleep until my mum comes over!

Holly story- last night she started shouting MUMMA! MUMMA! in a terrorised tone. I was surprised since she's a big sleeper, and she wasn't crying, and when I went upstairs I found the Kitten leaping all over her like an overexcited furry flea! Kitten must have snuck in when a guest opened the door to see her, poor Holly didn't know what to do!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit, 2 more sleeps for you! Will this be the first time your mum meets Cara?

Luna Wonderful pics, I'll look again properly on the lappy later :thumbup: We are creativity twins but not hairdresser twins, I loooooove going to the hairdresser :cloud9: Especially if I get a head massage.
Mmmm I've gone all wilting just at the thought...Bloody expensive though I agree, but I don't go often. And I don't have a car :haha: I say that to justify everything :rofl: When I buy my next Sabo charm for example..."Well I don't have a car" :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And while I'm having a phone power post I would like to make a complaint- I'm a bit poofucked because I should have had a nose bleed this morning, it being 5dpo and cleary marked on the spreadsheet for 5dpo is a nosebleed :growlmad:

:cry: It's over for me this cycle :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

April, glad James is all right... too true that they like us on our toes.

B, I love the imagery in pouncing kitten-flea. :haha: 

Crunchie, hope your back feels better. One more day til 35 weeks!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, when your on.... do all posterior babies get big bruises on their poor ickle faces? :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm listening to Radio Holly, it's my favourite airwave :haha: Across the monitor she's blabbering and sniggering and rustling her heap of bed books around, with intermittent gurgling noises. The best is when she suddenly cracks up laughing though! 

Kit how's your Tommee Tipee monitor? Any scary alarm moments yet? 

Think I'll go kidnap Holly for snuggles...laters turts xxxx

Ps essie go for it with haircut! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Molly :hi: 

Just leaving but it's not personal!:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Molly :hi:
> 
> Just leaving but it's not personal!:haha:
> 
> :hugs:

No worries B. :hugs: Enjoy the snuggles.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: good morning.

here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg
this was 25 weeks
https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3270/25pe.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Babyhopes ! It's beautiful ..... Enjoy that big bump my love xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

cant believe the difference btween 25 and 28 weeks its scary im gonna be massive!


----------



## poas

Crunch I hope you're ok? Cramps still there? Some people are just SOOOOOOO competitive :) 
I hope James is ok,Harri had a little bit of jaundice-must be worrying for you :(
Clare lovely bump....I wish mine were that size again lol,now I can rest it on my kitchen side ! However, I can say from experience it is far nicer to have a bump than not-with Harri I was DESPERATE for one, and though this pregnancy has been tricky, I love that people have for ages been able to ask how far gone I am :)
All other turts I hope you have a lovely tuesday, I am off for another transfusion-OH THE JOY!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:argh::help: I need turtle tea and cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I am never leaving my wad again!

Clare your bump's just perrrrrfect:cloud9:

Goodluck Lissy with your transfusion!:flower: Yeah watch it, Crunch is out for the gold methinks:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so excited about my mum coming I can't settle to anything useful :wohoo: I have given the kitchen cupboards a lick of paint this morning so not entirely wasted the day. I have an itch to paint the kitchen window frame french green but am not sure if it will look coolness or vomitsome:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I need to go out to calm my excitement. Think I'll go to the supermarket which is a 40min walk away and buy nommos for my mum. My mum told me yesterday she has a potato from her vegetable patch which weighs 1.5kg :shock: Ginormous Monster Potato.


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is my brother with my mum's potato

https://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/396822-growing_large_potato.jpg


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> :argh::help: I need turtle tea and cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I am never leaving my wad again!

That'll teach you for looking elsewhere :winkwink: Here are some turtle cuddles from Lyra and me :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :argh::help: I need turtle tea and cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I am never leaving my wad again!
> 
> That'll teach you for looking elsewhere :winkwink: Here are some turtle cuddles from Lyra and me :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooo thankyou, I need those! Yes that will teach me to stray from home! Honestly on this site I fell on they were like a pack of starving hyenas over a lady who said she had a BFP at 5dpo! Ok her dates may have been out, or it may be eptopic or whatever, but they were so mean to her about it! And she took it really well but it frightened me!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Having a lovely morning waiting to hear if one of my moms is in proper labour. Had a rep come to detail and we had coffee in the sun in the garden and discussed her divorce...very professional and work-related :haha: She's very sweet but she refuses to call me anything other than Dr Turner! Makes me feel like we're consulting all the time 

I ended up staying up and watching a movie about Tolstoy last night. Was very good and worthwhile but I got to bed just before 1am ... does not make for a very wide awake turtle today :nope:

Anyway, hope you're all having a fab Tuesday :flower: I will go catch up now :coffee:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :argh::help: I need turtle tea and cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I am never leaving my wad again!
> 
> That'll teach you for looking elsewhere :winkwink: Here are some turtle cuddles from Lyra and me :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo thankyou, I need those! Yes that will teach me to stray from home! Honestly on this site I fell on they were like a pack of starving hyenas over a lady who said she had a BFP at 5dpo! Ok her dates may have been out, or it may be eptopic or whatever, but they were so mean to her about it! And she took it really well but it frightened me!Click to expand...

I'm always shocked by the way people are so mean on forums. I've seen threads on BnB get really nasty too. Best just to stay in here where we're all friendly :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Oh blimey it feels like my back is going to break in half ... Nice bath for me I think xx
> 
> Morning munkie ....... Cute little kitten

Crunchie! That sounds like things may be moving along! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :argh::help: I need turtle tea and cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I am never leaving my wad again!
> 
> That'll teach you for looking elsewhere :winkwink: Here are some turtle cuddles from Lyra and me :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo thankyou, I need those! Yes that will teach me to stray from home! Honestly on this site I fell on they were like a pack of starving hyenas over a lady who said she had a BFP at 5dpo! Ok her dates may have been out, or it may be eptopic or whatever, but they were so mean to her about it! And she took it really well but it frightened me!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always shocked by the way people are so mean on forums. I've seen threads on BnB get really nasty too. Best just to stay in here where we're all friendly :flower:Click to expand...

Indeed, best stay here where it's warm and cosy and there's always a plentiful supply of :coffee: and biscuits, and where we have a resident doctor and a siggy maker:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit, 2 more sleeps for you! Will this be the first time your mum meets Cara?
> 
> Luna Wonderful pics, I'll look again properly on the lappy later :thumbup: We are creativity twins but not hairdresser twins, I loooooove going to the hairdresser :cloud9: Especially if I get a head massage.
> Mmmm I've gone all wilting just at the thought...Bloody expensive though I agree, but I don't go often. And I don't have a car :haha: I say that to justify everything :rofl: When I buy my next Sabo charm for example..."Well I don't have a car" :shrug:

You could even get a Sabo car charm :haha:

I love the head massage but I hate the chairs and the basin goodie that gives me bruises for weeks. My hairdresser is REALLY cheap. I pay R70 for a cut and blowdry (around $10) :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hope James is ok April! I don't know much about jaundice in babies, except my BF's baby had it and she was told to take him out for lots of walks outdoors, and this was in January so she had some icy walks to get her baby some UV! My niece had it too, but that was 19 yrs ago now so I really can't remember a thing!
> 
> Welcome Countrygirl! :flower:
> 
> Addie hope you find your fridge pad!
> 
> Trin DO NOT let Holly know she should have been fed every 2hrs. She will think she was short changed and will DEMAND compensation in the form of biscuits and milka chocolate bars! :hissy: :brat:

I won't say a word. I was just worried about jaundice making him sleepy, especially because of the previous blood things. Turns out that's what it was so good thing she had him checked out. When they're older, 4 hours is fantastic


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, when your on.... do all posterior babies get big bruises on their poor ickle faces? :cry:

No, they definitely don't all get it. If they're true face-to-pubes then they do. We always give them Arnica 200CH straight after birth and it clears up within a couple of hours. It usually means more back pain for you and can mean a longer labour because they need to rotate...but not always. Standing in the shower with the spray directed over your sacrum, and strong counter-pressure with a flat hand during labour help a lot. Also, the double hip squeeze (dh presses hard on each him pushing inwards during contractions) helps - it widens the pelvic outlet. A good position is hands and knees or leaning on the bed or a high counter


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :argh::help: I need turtle tea and cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I am never leaving my wad again!
> 
> Clare your bump's just perrrrrfect:cloud9:
> 
> Goodluck Lissy with your transfusion!:flower: Yeah watch it, Crunch is out for the gold methinks:haha:

*STEP AWAY FROM THE OTHER SITES AND RENEW YOUR LOYALTY TO YOUR WAD!!!!*
I hope you've learnt your lesson! :haha: Ignore the bitchy cows! We nuv you and we (I) think you're uppo le duffo :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit, 2 more sleeps for you! Will this be the first time your mum meets Cara?
> 
> Luna Wonderful pics, I'll look again properly on the lappy later :thumbup: We are creativity twins but not hairdresser twins, I loooooove going to the hairdresser :cloud9: Especially if I get a head massage.
> Mmmm I've gone all wilting just at the thought...Bloody expensive though I agree, but I don't go often. And I don't have a car :haha: I say that to justify everything :rofl: When I buy my next Sabo charm for example..."Well I don't have a car" :shrug:
> 
> You could even get a Sabo car charm :haha:
> 
> I love the head massage but I hate the chairs and the basin goodie that gives me bruises for weeks. My hairdresser is REALLY cheap. I pay R70 for a cut and blowdry (around $10) :thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought that:haha: And I will if they do a 2CV one!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Louis Vuitton do one!:haha:


https://www.louisvuitton.com/media/images/Jew/skus/S000Q9302000N0.jpg?amp%3Bbuy=1&langue=fr_FR&buy=1&langue=fr_FR&buy=1&langue=fr_FR&buy=1&langue=fr_FR&buy=1&langue=fr_FR&buy=1&langue=fr_FR&buy=1&langue=fr_FR&buy=1&langue=fr_FR&buy=1


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :argh::help: I need turtle tea and cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I am never leaving my wad again!
> 
> Clare your bump's just perrrrrfect:cloud9:
> 
> Goodluck Lissy with your transfusion!:flower: Yeah watch it, Crunch is out for the gold methinks:haha:
> 
> *STEP AWAY FROM THE OTHER SITES AND RENEW YOUR LOYALTY TO YOUR WAD!!!!*
> I hope you've learnt your lesson! :haha: Ignore the bitchy cows! We nuv you and we (I) think you're uppo le duffo :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lesson well and truly learnt Dr Turner:blush:

I wish I felt I was uppo le duffo :hissy: :brat: But poofuck nothing, no warm gompagomp desires, boobs all small and squishy and painless, no nose bleeds or headaches :nope: I'm not even tired anymore](*,) 

Very slight and occasional lower back ache but nothing beyond the usual for schlepping Holly around :shrug: Ho hum. Patience Little Miss Munkie, your turn will come around when the MonkeyGods are good and ready:-({|=


----------



## HollyMonkey

Laters gaters, we're off out....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Morning my lovelies :hi:

How are we all this fine Tuesday? In fact it's not so fine here...more dull and grey :wacko: 

I think I'll get the little miss in the pram and toddle off to the shops for some gripe water...she's a poor wee soul when trying to bring up her wind :nope: I don't think the Infacol is what she needs.

I know they say that babies don't smile till a bit later but I swear she's smiling at me and her dad. I hold her face to face with me and she does the same thing all the time...does a massive open mouthed, gummy smile which melts my heart completely and she makes an "oooooo" noise at the same time. All the while she stares into your eyes as if willing you to understand what she's trying to say :cloud9: I think she's been here before!

Anyway, we are now alternating between booby juice straight from the source, booby juice a-la-expresso and now a smidge of formula thrown in sometimes before bed and sometimes when it's clear my milk isn't enough i.e. when she wants to feed every half an hour :wacko: Oh and yes, I'm feeding on demand most definitely....and I'm very lucky to make it to 2 hours apart! I'm going to get Cara weighed later this week...I've a feeling they will tell me she is now 6 stone :winkwink:

Well...best go and catchy uppy :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh blimey it feels like my back is going to break in half ... Nice bath for me I think xx
> 
> Morning munkie ....... Cute little kitten

Oooooh, baby frankencrunch isn't far away methinks :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit, 2 more sleeps for you! Will this be the first time your mum meets Cara?
> 
> Luna Wonderful pics, I'll look again properly on the lappy later :thumbup: We are creativity twins but not hairdresser twins, I loooooove going to the hairdresser :cloud9: Especially if I get a head massage.
> Mmmm I've gone all wilting just at the thought...Bloody expensive though I agree, but I don't go often. And I don't have a car :haha: I say that to justify everything :rofl: When I buy my next Sabo charm for example..."Well I don't have a car" :shrug:

Affirmative! Mum will have her first meeting with her new granddaughter :cloud9: but it's not till the 23rd, so quite a few sleeps to go alas :winkwink:

Mummymunkiepants is nearly with you :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And while I'm having a phone power post I would like to make a complaint- I'm a bit poofucked because I should have had a nose bleed this morning, it being 5dpo and cleary marked on the spreadsheet for 5dpo is a nosebleed :growlmad:
> 
> :cry: It's over for me this cycle :cry:

Hey! It's way too early to be so sure you are not with child! Enough of the NMA!!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm listening to Radio Holly, it's my favourite airwave :haha: Across the monitor she's blabbering and sniggering and rustling her heap of bed books around, with intermittent gurgling noises. The best is when she suddenly cracks up laughing though!
> 
> Kit how's your Tommee Tipee monitor? Any scary alarm moments yet?
> 
> Think I'll go kidnap Holly for snuggles...laters turts xxxx
> 
> Ps essie go for it with haircut! :dance:

Well, as we have Cara in with us right next to my side of the bed in her moses basket, we haven't used the pad so no scary stuff just yet. We'll put the pad in her cot once she's moved into the nursery at night times :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Crunch I hope you're ok? Cramps still there? Some people are just SOOOOOOO competitive :)
> I hope James is ok,Harri had a little bit of jaundice-must be worrying for you :(
> Clare lovely bump....I wish mine were that size again lol,now I can rest it on my kitchen side ! However, I can say from experience it is far nicer to have a bump than not-with Harri I was DESPERATE for one, and though this pregnancy has been tricky, I love that people have for ages been able to ask how far gone I am :)
> All other turts I hope you have a lovely tuesday, I am off for another transfusion-OH THE JOY!

Really hope the transfusions aren't too awful Lissy. Hang in there, not long to go now :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> So I joined Weighless and I'm on their preggy program and OMG it's a LOT of food. Today I have had (because it's all so interesting for you, I know :haha:):
> 
> 40g cereal with 100ml milk and half a glass of fruit juice for breakfast
> 
> small tub cottage cheese with 4 ryvita crackers and pickled onions for lunch
> 
> 75g strawberries with yoghurt for snack
> 
> 240g mashed potato with 300g shock:) butternut and 1 1/2 soya schnitzels for dinner
> 
> still got 150g orange and yoghurt for dessert
> 
> Feel like I've done nothing but eat all day

:haha:That sounds so healthy Trin:thumbup:

You are nearly 12 wks:winkwink:it's gone real quick i cant wait for more turtle bebes:thumbup:

PS> the elephant booties/socks you sent for Nathanial are the best ever :thumbup:everything else falls off:dohh:and luckily they virtually go with every outfit and his turtle blanket is his fave in his crib:thumbup:

Oh and i sent mum out yesterday to buy the mag and nat phos and we have had some huge burps and a much better night and a happy boy so far this morning:thumbup:thankyou for saving my sanity:kiss:



HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :argh::help: I need turtle tea and cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I am never leaving my wad again!
> 
> Clare your bump's just perrrrrfect:cloud9:
> 
> Goodluck Lissy with your transfusion!:flower: Yeah watch it, Crunch is out for the gold methinks:haha:
> 
> 
> :growlmad:how dare the be bitchy to our munkie:growlmad: serves you right for straying missy:haha:(only joking):haha:
> 
> well i know i promised my flippin birth story (sorry kit:blush:0
> but had a rough day yesterday:cry:
> I am off for a bath now and then attempting to go town with mum & grandma so im on a mission today
> hopefully i will pop on laters as i have'nt time to catch up now:dohh:
> 
> I hope all turtles and turtle bebes are just swell
> crunch & lissy hope all is still well much love :hugs:
> 
> *STEP AWAY FROM THE OTHER SITES AND RENEW YOUR LOYALTY TO YOUR WAD!!!!*
> I hope you've learnt your lesson! :haha: Ignore the bitchy cows! We nuv you and we (I) think you're uppo le duffo :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Lesson well and truly learnt Dr Turner:blush:
> 
> I wish I felt I was uppo le duffo :hissy: :brat: But poofuck nothing, no warm gompagomp desires, boobs all small and squishy and painless, no nose bleeds or headaches :nope: I'm not even tired anymore](*,)
> 
> Very slight and occasional lower back ache but nothing beyond the usual for schlepping Holly around :shrug: Ho hum. Patience Little Miss Munkie, your turn will come around when the MonkeyGods are good and ready:-({|=Click to expand...


----------



## mummyApril

the best feeling in the world is feeding my son :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> the best feeling in the world is feeding my son :)

:awww: It's lovely isn't it :cloud9:

How are you both doing?


----------



## addie25

It's not over b when r u Going to test????


----------



## firstbaby25

crunchie is in labour! I have been trying to update you all but i didn't have the time before - I am sorry -

MR CRUNCH text me this at 11am:

Crunchie's hubby here. Crunch is in labour at the moment, she was 6 cm at 11 am. Looks like we'll be gettingf a little baby terrapin at some point today. I'll keep you all in the loop...

:yipee: :yipee: I hope they are ok and what a DOLL! of Mr Crunch to do that...


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't quote posts on my phone!
> 
> Holly and I are great thanks April, well I'm the same old but Holly is positively more and more scrumptious and funny every day :cloud9: And only one more sleep until my mum comes over!
> 
> Holly story- last night she started shouting MUMMA! MUMMA! in a terrorised tone. I was surprised since she's a big sleeper, and she wasn't crying, and when I went upstairs I found the Kitten leaping all over her like an overexcited furry flea! Kitten must have snuck in when a guest opened the door to see her, poor Holly didn't know what to do!

Oh my 2 funny!!! That is my biggest fear tho when we have a newborn. I'm afraid Nikki cat will want to lay with baby and lay on him or her not realizing baby is 2 small. I will never leave baby n our cat alone till baby is older like holly who is a big n it's funny if cats go jumpin around them because no harm will happen. That must have been hilarious to watch holly must have been thinking what's with this jumping kitty!!


babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: good morning.
> 
> here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
> https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28
> weeks.jpg
> this was 25 weeks
> https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3270/25pe.jpg[/IMG
> ][/URL][/QUOTE]
> Lovely bump pic!!!!
> [quote="Essie, post: 12278238"][quote="HollyMonkey, post: 12278133"][quote="Essie, post: 12277954"][quote="HollyMonkey, post: 12277725"]:argh::help: I need turtle tea and
> cuddles!:coffee::hugs: I just went to a different baby website looking at "5dpo
> and no symptoms" threads and fell on one that was soooooooooooo bitchy! I
> am never leaving my wad again![/QUOTE]
> 
> That'll teach you for looking elsewhere :winkwink: Here are some turtle cuddles from Lyra and me :hugs:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ooo thankyou, I need those! Yes that will teach me to stray from home! Honestly on this site I fell on they were like a pack of starving hyenas over a
> lady who said she had a BFP at 5dpo! Ok her dates may have been out, or it
> may be eptopic or whatever, but they were so mean to her about it! And she
> took it really well but it frightened me![/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm always shocked by the way people are so mean on forums. I've seen threads on BnB get really nasty too. Best just to stay in here where we're all friendly :flower:[/QUOTE]
> yes people out there r mean remember when I went out looking for other ladies that had similar situations to my loss n thy attacked me to the point where dh did not want me coming on here anymore!!! They were poofucks times 100!!
> 
> [quote="kit_cat, post: 12278844"]Morning my lovelies :hi:
> 
> How are we all this fine Tuesday? In fact it's not so fine here...more dull and
> grey :wacko:
> 
> I think I'll get the little miss in the pram and toddle off to the shops for some gripe water...she's a poor wee soul when trying to bring up her wind :nope: I
> don't think the Infacol is what she needs.
> 
> I know they say that babies don't smile till a bit later but I swear she's smiling at me and her dad. I hold her face to face with me and she does the same
> thing all the time...does a massive open mouthed, gummy smile which melts
> my heart completely and she makes an "oooooo" noise at the same time. All
> the while she stares into your eyes as if willing you to understand what she's
> trying to say :cloud9: I think she's been here before!
> 
> Anyway, we are now alternating between booby juice straight from the source,
> booby juice a-la-expresso and now a smidge of formula thrown in sometimes
> before bed and sometimes when it's clear my milk isn't enough i.e. when she
> wants to feed every half an hour :wacko: Oh and yes, I'm feeding on demand
> most definitely....and I'm very lucky to make it to 2 hours apart! I'm going to
> get Cara weighed later this week...I've a feeling they will tell me she is now 6
> stone :winkwink:
> 
> Well...best go and catchy uppy :hugs::kiss:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Awww that is so adorable and I'm sure it's a real smile coming from ms cara!!! What smart turtle babies we have!!!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> crunchie is in labour! I have been trying to update you all but i didn't have the time before - I am sorry -
> 
> MR CRUNCH text me this at 11am:
> 
> Crunchie's hubby here. Crunch is in labour at the moment, she was 6 cm at 11 am. Looks like we'll be gettingf a little baby terrapin at some point today. I'll keep you all in the loop...
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: I hope they are ok and what a DOLL! of Mr Crunch to do that...

Yay oh I'm so happy it's happening for her!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

QUICK!!!! Fetch towels!!!!! Boil water!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> It's not over b when r u Going to test????

Everyday from now until AF:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Crunchster must have a babe in arms by now I reckon! Tenterhooks. Come on Mr Crunch, update pleeeeeeease! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Or she may be pushing at this very moment, just as I'm eating a bowl of cornflakes :shock:


Oh must go and bbm the clan...


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It's not over b when r u Going to test????
> 
> Everyday from now until AF:haha:Click to expand...

Lol!!!!!!!! Ooo and I've the hot water all ready to go!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks B :) PC will be staying on now!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I was in the supermarket earlier and I looked for magnetic pads for you but couldn't find one, you could easily make one though, by sticking a magnet on the back of a notepad:shrug: (As if you needed those instructions:haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks B :) PC will be staying on now!!!

Mine too:thumbup: I've got my pager on too:haha:


----------



## addie25

That was so sweet of you B!! I'll b on the hunt today and if I can't find one I'll make one. Speaking of looking for things I've sent u a little something that's y I rode to the post office at the beach :thumbup: hope u like it should arrive by the weekend he said a week but sometimes its a bit longer.


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I'm really into Febreze floor wash at the moment. It smells so good I want to make icelollies from it:lolly: Don't know if you have it in the UK?


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah i think we have it flash with febreze :) me personally im a bleach girl lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> That was so sweet of you B!! I'll b on the hunt today and if I can't find one I'll make one. Speaking of looking for things I've sent u a little something that's y I rode to the post office at the beach :thumbup: hope u like it should arrive by the weekend he said a week but sometimes its a bit longer.

Aww thankyou:hugs: I feel loved:kiss: Actually I have lingering turtle post, something I got for Luna and Jaynie ages ago and haven't sent yet:blush: I bought some writing paper and bright pink envelopes at the supermarket today to write turtle letters. And 2 black ink roller ball pens. I have a weakness for stationery and France is FULL of it at the moment for the _Back to School _stuff:cloud9: So you'll get pink envelope letters one day!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> yeah i think we have it flash with febreze :) me personally im a bleach girl lol

Uggh bleach ice lollies are horrible:haha: It smells like a swimming pool if I wash the floor with bleach though, since we don't have carpet so it's the whole house, not just kitchen and bathroom. Bit overpowering. And febreze makes me blonde and skipping across a meadow like in the adverts:haha: I like a good slosh of bleach in the loo and down the drains mind you:thumbup: And a dash in my tea:coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

O M G!!!!!

Crunchie is GO!!!!!!! So excited :happydance:

I hope Mr Crunchie updates soon..... :flower:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> That was so sweet of you B!! I'll b on the hunt today and if I can't find one I'll make one. Speaking of looking for things I've sent u a little something that's y I rode to the post office at the beach :thumbup: hope u like it should arrive by the weekend he said a week but sometimes its a bit longer.
> 
> Aww thankyou:hugs: I feel loved:kiss: Actually I have lingering turtle post, something I got for Luna and Jaynie ages ago and haven't sent yet:blush: I bought some writing paper and bright pink envelopes at the supermarket today to write turtle letters. And 2 black ink roller ball pens. I have a weakness for stationery and France is FULL of it at the moment for the _Back to School _stuff:cloud9: So you'll get pink envelope letters one day!:happydance:Click to expand...


Lol I'm the same with stationary I like pretty paper so we can be stationary addicts together!!!


----------



## poas

Crunchie go you!!!! (Although I am dreadfully jealous and just whined 'it's not fair' to oh) 
B.......I don't know if you remember (it's doubtful as tedious!!) but....I craved fabreze scented cleaning products! My under sink cupboard currently contains-6bottles of fabreze floor cleaner,3bottles fabreze multi purpose,two 2litre bottles of fabreze fabric conditioner and 2 fabreze bleach spray things...................I hope this is a cleaning product related symptom!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

La la la so quiet :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Crunchie go you!!!! (Although I am dreadfully jealous and just whined 'it's not fair' to oh)
> B.......I don't know if you remember (it's doubtful as tedious!!) but....I craved fabreze scented cleaning products! My under sink cupboard currently contains-6bottles of fabreze floor cleaner,3bottles fabreze multi purpose,two 2litre bottles of fabreze fabric conditioner and 2 fabreze bleach spray things...................I hope this is a cleaning product related symptom!!!!!!!

:rofl: I don't think I remember but that's probably because April stole the cleaning products limelight with her magnolia thang, or maybe I didn't pick up on it since I wasn't febrezing myself at the time:haha: I'd love it to be a symptom but I think not:nope: 'Twould be too early anyway for such symptoms, and my motives for getting it today are really to make the house smell nice for my mummy, not for a craving of mine:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't know there was a multipurpose cleaner in the range :hissy: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*KIT!!! I'm a dumbo! Of course, the 23rd is next week  You have LOADS of sleeps to go yet!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear. Kitten and wool. Disasterous combination. :nope:


----------



## addie25

Ooo I want a kitty :hissy: Nikki cat would not like a kitty she loves being the only one!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie!!! BABY!! I want updates! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, thank you for expelling your wealth of knowledge. :hugs: I was terrorizing myself last night with images if broken, bruised baby face and began to feel like a failure of a mommy. :cry: :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Worry not Molly i'm sure all will be fine


----------



## Mollykins

OH has informed me that he feels the baby will not come until around his due date... probably later. :-k


----------



## x-ginge-x

> HollyMonkey	KIT!!! I'm a dumbo! Of course, the 23rd is next week You have LOADS of sleeps to go yet!!

B the 23rd is


Spoiler
MY 21ST BIRTHDAY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Baby Lauren Charlotte was born at 2.40pm 5lbs 6 x all doing well

Mr crunch - update 

:yipee: yellow was a :pink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Baby Lauren Charlotte was born at 2.40pm 5lbs 6 x all doing well
> 
> Mr crunch - update
> 
> :yipee: yellow was a :pink:

:saywhat:

The lil crunchster is here :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wooohoooo Congrats crunchie :pink: bundle!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

addie about your magnet notepad thingy, the mall here gave away some that were whiteboards so you could wipe it clean :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: just realised i guessed :pink: for crunchie :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly do you hope OH is right or not?


----------



## poas

Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!Glad to lose to you Crunchentwin! Congratulations on your little girl :)


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Crunchie!! :happydance: :hugs: :kiss: :cloud9: Lauren Charlotte.


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge, I'm not sure...:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:pink: CRUNCHIE!! CONGRATS MY DEAR!! :pink:
:wohoo::yipee: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::wohoo:​


----------



## Essie

:happydance: Congratulations to Crunchie and Mr Crunch :cloud9: Can't wait to see pics, hope mummy and baby are doing well. Please pass on my love to her.


----------



## Sarachka

*A GIRL!!!! All yellow babies are PINK so far! Including Claires! Do we have any other yellow babies?!*


----------



## Sarachka

ummm what is CRUNCHIE'S real name?


----------



## HollyMonkey

CONGRATUUUUUUUULATIONS to CRUNCHIIIIIIIEEEEEEE and MR CRUNCHIIIIIIIEEEEEEE on the birth of Lauren!:hugs:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-pere-et-fille-294.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Vicky!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I don't want MILK! I want HAM!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-qui-pleure-2.gif*


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Baby Lauren Charlotte was born at 2.40pm 5lbs 6 x all doing well
> 
> Mr crunch - update
> 
> :yipee: yellow was a :pink:

Yayya welcome baby Lauren!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> addie about your magnet notepad thingy, the mall here gave away some that were whiteboards so you could wipe it clean :haha:

Those r cool we have one. :thumbup:I write what meds to take on it the paper one I want is for food shopping so I can take the paper off the pad to the store :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0025.gif


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> ummm what is CRUNCHIE'S real name?

Lol and I do not know?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Ginge, 23rd you say... :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0025.gif

Oh yea turtle party!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

*YAY CRUNCHIE ON YOUR PINK BABY!*

I bet she's just adorable!! Can't wait to see her!! Glad to hear all are doing well. Thank you sweet Jaynie for keeping us updated!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ummm what is CRUNCHIE'S real name?
> 
> Lol and I do not know?:shrug:Click to expand...

Vicky. She is actually Victoria Beckham but don't tell anyone, though it's obvious from that hammy surname if you ask me:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

How exciting :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry I forget my manners in moments of heady excitement, THANKYOU JAYNIE FOR UPDATES :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry I forget my manners in moments of heady excitement, THANKYOU JAYNIE FOR UPDATES :thumbup:

Oh yes thank you lovely Jaynie!!:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie's address isn't in the inner sanctum :-k
How are we supposed to bombard her with pink gifts????? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie's address isn't in the inner sanctum :-k
> How are we supposed to bombard her with pink gifts????? :shrug:

I duno :shrug: I've been lookin to see If it's been added but it hasn't :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

No worries! I passed her my number to be put on the list :haha: I was upset earlier because work was terribly busy :growlmad: but with the all important birth announcement I was as quick as I could be!


----------



## poas

I think I may start eating ham for every meal........


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.glitters123.com/glitter_graphics/Boys_And_Girls/Boys-And-Girls-Glitters-7.gif
*YAYNESS!!!YAYNESS!!!YAYNESS!!!*


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Lissy.


----------



## poas

I'm actually fairly serious Molly :) although I have sent oh to get some chinese so strict piggy regime will have to start tomorrow! How are you doing anyway it seems like ages since I spoke with you!!


----------



## LunaLady

Very quite today.... I guess everyone is reveling in the birth of our newest :pink: turtle baby?? :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> I'm actually fairly serious Molly :) although I have sent oh to get some chinese so strict piggy regime will have to start tomorrow! How are you doing anyway it seems like ages since I spoke with you!!

It does seem like ages. :hugs: I'm all right. Beginning to think I'm going to be pregnant forever. :haha: Honestly though, we still have stuff to do before baby comes so :shrug: We have our final shopping trip for baby on Saturday and we need to sand down, paint, and reupholster the dining table and chairs too. I need more time before baby comes.

How about you? Ready?


----------



## LunaLady

So can someone please explain to me in first time pregnancy terms what BH contractions feel like??? I'm confused and wondering if what I'm feeling are indeed BH or baby rolling around?


----------



## TrinityMom

I thought I was off to a birth but the mom is still at 2cm so may only be tomorrow...or next week :wacko: It's a good thing for me (I know, I'm selfish :blush:) because I had a hectic day which ended in an hour drive in traffic to get home from an antenatal so I needed a break. And I stayed up so late. DH was horrified because he was telling his work colleagues about the movie we watched last night and no one knew who Tolstoy was :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Luna idk but surely it's too early?? :shrug:

I think I also predicted :pink: for her a while ago... Based the fact that Kit was definitely having a boy!! 

It's my mummies birthday :yipee: we're eating out and I'm having a salad :smug: but a cheeky :wine: :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tolstoy's my hero :cloud9: I even named my last hamster after him. :haha: Anna Karenina is my most favouritest book ever in da big wide world! 

I have pics! On the subject of writing too! I've been restoring my old desk in the garden, so Holly has my old desk but all made cheery and new :happydance: But 'tis very same desk I had as an infant :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> So can someone please explain to me in first time pregnancy terms what BH contractions feel like??? I'm confused and wondering if what I'm feeling are indeed BH or baby rolling around?

It's hard to tell the difference but usually rolling is tightening in one area and BH is tightening and hardening over the whole belly


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Luna idk but surely it's too early?? :shrug:
> 
> I think I also predicted :pink: for her a while ago... Based the fact that Kit was definitely having a boy!!
> 
> It's my mummies birthday :yipee: we're eating out and I'm having a salad :smug: but a cheeky :wine: :blush:

Happy mummyjaynie birthday!:hugs: I'm drinking vino too Jaynie, DH's last night with me since he's off tomorrow, and statistically speaking I'm Not Pregnant so:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Tolstoy's my hero :cloud9: I even named my last hamster after him. :haha: Anna Karenina is my most favouritest book ever in da big wide world!
> 
> I have pics! On the subject of writing too! I've been restoring my old desk in the garden, so Holly has my old desk but all made cheery and new :happydance: But 'tis very same desk I had as an infant :hugs:

That is so sweet! I am desperate to paint some of our dark wood furniture, and the lounge, and the passage and....I get the desperate urge to renovate when I'm pregnant!

I tried to download Anna Karenina to my Kindle and it didn't work :nope: Desperate to read it because to be honest I waded through War and Peace and didn't nuv it but I think I would nuv AK


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So can someone please explain to me in first time pregnancy terms what BH contractions feel like??? I'm confused and wondering if what I'm feeling are indeed BH or baby rolling around?
> 
> It's hard to tell the difference but usually rolling is tightening in one area and BH is tightening and hardening over the whole bellyClick to expand...

It's poofucks that I can't upload vids since I have amazing ones of me filming my BH's- my tum went from sphere to total cube with the muscle tightening:haha: And you can watch it happening! So funny! I can feel them still when I watch my videos!:wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy birthday Jaynie's mum!


----------



## TrinityMom

Nice article on baby-led weaning https://www.babiesnaturally.ca/2011/08/starting-solids/


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh me neither B but I did get fertile sex - I think :shrug: it was on Tuesday just gone CD16 :thumbup: my on topic contribution there!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, my sister sent me an article on that recently. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Tolstoy's my hero :cloud9: I even named my last hamster after him. :haha: Anna Karenina is my most favouritest book ever in da big wide world!
> 
> I have pics! On the subject of writing too! I've been restoring my old desk in the garden, so Holly has my old desk but all made cheery and new :happydance: But 'tis very same desk I had as an infant :hugs:
> 
> That is so sweet! I am desperate to paint some of our dark wood furniture, and the lounge, and the passage and....I get the desperate urge to renovate when I'm pregnant!
> 
> I tried to download Anna Karenina to my Kindle and it didn't work :nope: Desperate to read it because to be honest I waded through War and Peace and didn't nuv it but I think I would nuv AKClick to expand...

I nuvved my desk but looking at it in adulthood it looked like nasty dark wood varnish rather than genuine dark antique wood! And the floor and beams and furniture is all pine in LO's room, so it stood out like a sore thumb!

I do love War and Peace too but just the once :haha: whereas I read Anna Karenina every few years and each time my maturity and life experiences contribute to the resonance haha:Jaynie!) of it. I first read AK at 16 (pre real love and adultery) and then as the years have unfolded the mastery of this book for me has unfolded too :-({|=


----------



## HollyMonkey

Desk! :happydance:

And I waxed the floor of the spare room since my mum is coming and will be sleeping there, but it's also the room for our 4th baby if the MonkeyGods so wish, and I'm fine with the room at the moment but in times of MC I'm a bit :argh: about going in there. But today it's happy Mummy Room so it was a pleasure to wax the floor :flower:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2









016.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2









013.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

Lovely pictures B!!! 

I had a very busy day. I may take a nap be4 I meet up with my friend for a very early dinner (4:30pm) DH and I are going on a date when gets home so that's y the dinner is so early. We r going to a lovely little town to walk around and get some coffee and ice cream :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly chillaxin with Kitten

Holly chillaxin with an icelolly (pure fruit yummy mummy homemade- not Febreze or bleach:haha:)

Pooface chillaxin without an icelolly
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









011.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6









012.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poas

Beautiful B!
Molly...I too have a few jobs....we don't currently have a living room as we took out our old kitchen to make said living room and it is now a shell! So fingers crossed she hangs in there for at least another fortnight!
Addie how's it going with the treatment?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sounds lovely Addie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN! You must read Anna Karenina at least for a certain Kitty who is pregnant and in her gompa world! The opening chapter too!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Cute pictures, B! I love the desk. That's adorable! I have a desk I need to paint that will be the changing table in the nursery. I'm also thinking white with an accent color. I also have this adorable dresser thing that will hold his clothes. It's currently white, but has so stinkin' many layers of old crusty paint on it that the drawers don't open! :shock: I need to strip it and start over. Here's what it looks like:


Holly looks so cute! I love her little shoes :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Beautiful B!
> Molly...I too have a few jobs....we don't currently have a living room as we took out our old kitchen to make said living room and it is now a shell! So fingers crossed she hangs in there for at least another fortnight!
> Addie how's it going with the treatment?

I am currently taking shots and estrogen pills to grt my body ready for tr transfer Sep 15th. Hopefully it all works this time!!

B lovely Holly pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> So can someone please explain to me in first time pregnancy terms what BH contractions feel like??? I'm confused and wondering if what I'm feeling are indeed BH or baby rolling around?

Both the feeling (not that you or I actually know!) and the visual (you can understand that one better!) is that of a penis achieving erection. That's how I can best explain it! A gradual but distinct tightening and swelling of a muscle mass:shrug: You kind of can't miss them. I think from 35 weeks or so I started getting them:flower:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Beautiful B!
> Molly...I too have a few jobs....we don't currently have a living room as we took out our old kitchen to make said living room and it is now a shell! So fingers crossed she hangs in there for at least another fortnight!
> Addie how's it going with the treatment?

Yes, I think it would be best if our babies stayed in for a while. :) I think I would be content if he stayed until his due date.... or a couple days after so his Daddy could be happy. :haha: (OH wants baby to come on the 10th of Sept. for a birthday of 9.10.11 ;)


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!
> Molly...I too have a few jobs....we don't currently have a living room as we took out our old kitchen to make said living room and it is now a shell! So fingers crossed she hangs in there for at least another fortnight!
> Addie how's it going with the treatment?
> 
> Yes, I think it would be best if our babies stayed in for a while. :) I think I would be content if he stayed until his due date.... or a couple days after so his Daddy could be happy. :haha: (OH wants baby to come on the 10th of Sept. for a birthday of 9.10.11 ;)Click to expand...

Well...I'm with dh there,that would be a cool d.o.b :) Harri's bday this yr is 1/11/11 :) I love quirky things like that....I'm very childlike I guess, I'll often point at the clock on the oven to oh and be like 'ooh, its 22.22 :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, your day/evening sounds lovely. 

B, I love your pics... and the desk... everything! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Cute pictures, B! I love the desk. That's adorable! I have a desk I need to paint that will be the changing table in the nursery. I'm also thinking white with an accent color. I also have this adorable dresser thing that will hold his clothes. It's currently white, but has so stinkin' many layers of old crusty paint on it that the drawers don't open! :shock: I need to strip it and start over. Here's what it looks like:
> View attachment 250938
> 
> 
> Holly looks so cute! I love her little shoes :cloud9:

You only really need to scrape the paint off the drawer runner zone and then rub a wax candle along them and they'll slide like me on the waterslides on holiday:thumbup: I did that with the desk today, since the curved slats to open the desk were a bit sticky, and it worked a treat. It's a gorgeous unit Luna:cloud9:

Holly's shoes are just gym shoes from the sports shop, I call them her 'gripper shoes':haha: She wears them around the house so as not to slip on our slippy floors!!!


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!
> Molly...I too have a few jobs....we don't currently have a living room as we took out our old kitchen to make said living room and it is now a shell! So fingers crossed she hangs in there for at least another fortnight!
> Addie how's it going with the treatment?
> 
> Yes, I think it would be best if our babies stayed in for a while. :) I think I would be content if he stayed until his due date.... or a couple days after so his Daddy could be happy. :haha: (OH wants baby to come on the 10th of Sept. for a birthday of 9.10.11 ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I'm with dh there,that would be a cool d.o.b :) Harri's bday this yr is 1/11/11 :) I love quirky things like that....I'm very childlike I guess, I'll often point at the clock on the oven to oh and be like 'ooh, its 22.22 :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: I remember that I used to make a wish on 11.11 every time I saw it. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG! The thought has just struck me that I haven't read Anna Karenina as a MOTHER!!!!:shock:

Oh my it's gonna be good this time!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance::happydance::happydance: *CONGRATULATIONS TO THE FRANKENCRUNCH FAMILY *:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm soooo happy to hear of the very prompt arrival of Miss Lauren Charlotte :cloud9: I hope you are all doing well and seriously cannot wait to see some pics of our newest turtle :cloud9::cloud9:

Loads of love and congratulations - well done :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!
> Molly...I too have a few jobs....we don't currently have a living room as we took out our old kitchen to make said living room and it is now a shell! So fingers crossed she hangs in there for at least another fortnight!
> Addie how's it going with the treatment?
> 
> Yes, I think it would be best if our babies stayed in for a while. :) I think I would be content if he stayed until his due date.... or a couple days after so his Daddy could be happy. :haha: (OH wants baby to come on the 10th of Sept. for a birthday of 9.10.11 ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I'm with dh there,that would be a cool d.o.b :) Harri's bday this yr is 1/11/11 :) I love quirky things like that....I'm very childlike I guess, I'll often point at the clock on the oven to oh and be like 'ooh, its 22.22 :blush:Click to expand...

Ch'ien's is also 1.11.11 and he will be 11!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie - thanks for the headsup on Crunchie earlier and thanks for the further update on here :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yes I can not wait to see pictures or our newest turtle!!


----------



## kit_cat

Loving your pics Bethany :thumbup: Holly is so beautiful and I love how she's just lying randomly on the patio eating her lolly :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello kmteehoo :wave:

You can't have long to go now either? You've gone very quiet again - something we said? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, must go to bed. Had a busy day at shops and then round at my friends. So tired.

Enjoy the rest of your days peeps, nighty night :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night dudes XXXXXX One more sleep!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kitty! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

nighty night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Neverland! ...or Turtletonia! :haha: :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

So on topic:

Bc of my crazy long cycle last month I have no idea when I ovulated but there hasn't been more than 36 hours without sex this cycle so we've got our bases more than covered. Not that it's a timing issue, it would have happened months ago if it was. So I dunno how many DPO I am


----------



## firstbaby25

Well what's your longest cycle? When that happens with me I test on my 2mu on the day I'm due if no impending signs... You may then discover the benefits of not testing early :shrug: I think it's heartbreaking for us stragglers... :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry everyone :hi: disappeared before for birthday fun with Mum. Thanks for all the messages I nuv my mummy I do :cloud9: 

At home now and close to :sleep: working full time eh? Takes it out of you..


----------



## Crunchie

Hi girls !!

So little madam couldn't wait till 37 .... She has no respect for my plans lol
Lauren is doing really well, some issues with her blood sugars as she gets very tired feeding very easily so I need 3 good readings go home
- so on 3 hourly feeds 

So who said a first labour could be slow ! Bloody hell .... Maternity ward told me at 10.30 they thought I had a uti as contractions where not being registered .... Lol
I was like it's quite painful .... Gave me a paracetamol and examined me and was told
I was at 6cms........ 

Few hours later she was screaming x so glad they have not taken her to scbu .... Would have been so awful xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

In 7 years, one female cat and her kittens can produce 400,000 offspring. :shock:

Sarah, you should claim 5dpo and be B's twin. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> So on topic:
> 
> Bc of my crazy long cycle last month I have no idea when I ovulated but there hasn't been more than 36 hours without sex this cycle so we've got our bases more than covered. Not that it's a timing issue, it would have happened months ago if it was. So I dunno how many DPO I am

When do you think you will test?? I can't wait to start seeing some HPTs!!!!


----------



## addie25

My stomach disorder is out of control :cry: I was out to dinner with a friend and I started feeling very sick n my face neck and chest turn red when I get sick with my disorder and my friend goes "ur whole body is red omg r u reacting to the food" she was getting all nervous but I didn't want to say it was my stomach bc it's embarrassing colitis ( if u know what happens when u have a flair up) so I had to leave n come home :cry: I hope she does not feel bad that I left in a rush but I needed to get home! It's taking over my life I had to tell some friends to leave a couple weeks ago bc I got very sick I am just not eatif anymore!!!! In highschool I only ate oatmeal for a month bc I was firstly scared to eat bc my disorder and as u know my eating situation in highschool I had but I never got sick eating oatmeal. I wish I cud do that but tryin to get pregnant my body needs more than just oatmeal but no matter what I eat lately I am sick!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Congratulations Crunchie and mr crunchie on birth of Lauren! So happy for you xx


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Hi girls !!
> 
> So little madam couldn't wait till 37 .... She has no respect for my plans lol
> Lauren is doing really well, some issues with her blood sugars as she gets very tired feeding very easily so I need 3 good readings go home
> - so on 3 hourly feeds
> 
> So who said a first labour could be slow ! Bloody hell .... Maternity ward told me at 10.30 they thought I had a uti as contractions where not being registered .... Lol
> I was like it's quite painful .... Gave me a paracetamol and examined me and was told
> I was at 6cms........
> 
> Few hours later she was screaming x so glad they have not taken her to scbu .... Would have been so awful xxxx

Yay, Crunchie!! Thanks for the update :cloud9:
Glad she's doing well! And yay for a quick labor. I've got an order in for one of those, too.... :thumbup:
Can't wait to see a picture of her!!


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Hi girls !!
> 
> So little madam couldn't wait till 37 .... She has no respect for my plans lol
> Lauren is doing really well, some issues with her blood sugars as she gets very tired feeding very easily so I need 3 good readings go home
> - so on 3 hourly feeds
> 
> So who said a first labour could be slow ! Bloody hell .... Maternity ward told me at 10.30 they thought I had a uti as contractions where not being registered .... Lol
> I was like it's quite painful .... Gave me a paracetamol and examined me and was told
> I was at 6cms........
> 
> Few hours later she was screaming x so glad they have not taken her to scbu
> .... Would have been so awful xxxx


I'm so glad everything went well and baby is happy and healthy!!! :hugs:Thanks for updating us!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the help on the BH, Trin and B. :flower:

I think that is what I'm having, then - just had one and it felt like a wave across my tum and then it was super hard, like I was flexing my abs as hard as I could. It doesn't hurt at all, just feels tight. Goes away pretty quick. I've been getting these for just a couple weeks, now. Is that normal? Or early for BH?


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Crunchie I'm so glad it went quick for you. :hugs: Congratulations to you and Mr. Crunchie! :kiss:

Si...when are we going to see some pictures?? :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, do you think perhaps your ivf meds are making your colitis worse?


----------



## addie25

I did think that but maybe not the shots I think it's the birth control he puts me on I only have another week on it so I'll see how I feel after. Because being sick like this n having to leave when I'm out with friends and such is not good it means I'm getting really sick if I can't b out.


----------



## addie25

Kmteehoo hi!!! R u up for a chat it's very quiet tonight.


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats Crunchie! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Morning turtles!

Well Lyra is 4 weeks old today! I cannot believe it's been a month, the time has gone so quickly. She's changed so much in these 4 weeks. We haven't been out just the two of us yet, and I'm a bit nervous about the idea of breastfeeding in public. DH wants to go to a new steak house thats opened, we've booked a table to go next weekend with his foster family as they are visiting to meet Lyra, but he wants to check it out in case the food is no good. The menu looks nommy though. 

B - I downloaded Anna Karenina onto DH iphone last night to read while i'm doing nightfeeds. Have only read a couple of chapters so far but am enjoying it :thumbup:

Have a good Wednesday everyone. I hope the new turtle babies are behaving for their mummies :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:

This is today's weestick...I see it reproduced in paint on a canvas of about 6m x 4m and slapped up on the walls of Tate Modern:thumbup: Along with enormous glass discs etched with my cervical mucous ferning patterns:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Today is Mummy Day!!!   Her train arrives at 10:47!  *


----------



## poas

Well done Crunchie :) I can't wait to see pics!!! Glad it wasn't too traumatising esp given the circumstances, as for the timing.....I think these girls are in charge!
B, I hope you have a great time with Mama-maybe she'll distract you from weesticks....hahahahaha AS IF!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi girls !!
> 
> So little madam couldn't wait till 37 .... She has no respect for my plans lol
> Lauren is doing really well, some issues with her blood sugars as she gets very tired feeding very easily so I need 3 good readings go home
> - so on 3 hourly feeds
> 
> So who said a first labour could be slow ! Bloody hell .... Maternity ward told me at 10.30 they thought I had a uti as contractions where not being registered .... Lol
> I was like it's quite painful .... Gave me a paracetamol and examined me and was told
> I was at 6cms........
> 
> Few hours later she was screaming x so glad they have not taken her to scbu .... Would have been so awful xxxx

Crunchie!!! Congratulations my love:hugs: I posted a pink bear post yesterday, I guess you've read back over the excitement posts!
I can't wait until you show Lauren to your CBFM, it will be sooooo pissed off!:happydance: 
I had an insomniatic night and at one moment I started laughing to myself, because remember just before your ML you were worried about not working and not sure you'd fill your time? I think Lauren was listening to that:rofl:

Bestest love my frankenfriend and big massive congrats again:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Well done Crunchie :) I can't wait to see pics!!! Glad it wasn't too traumatising esp given the circumstances, as for the timing.....I think these girls are in charge!
> B, I hope you have a great time with Mama-maybe she'll distract you from weesticks....hahahahaha AS IF!!

:haha: I think on the contrary she'll be educated in the art of squinting:haha: I could borrow her reading glasses...

Thanks Lissy, I'm sure we'll have lots of fun!


----------



## poas

I feel sick! Like the nausea at the 6 wk mark.....you don't think this is a symptom do you....I mean, I couldn't be pregnant could I?


----------



## HollyMonkey

So many things to comment on, but I have to go for a bit to get everything perfect for m' mam! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx laters lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I feel sick! Like the nausea at the 6 wk mark.....you don't think this is a symptom do you....I mean, I couldn't be pregnant could I?

:test:


:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I feel sick! Like the nausea at the 6 wk mark.....you don't think this is a symptom do you....I mean, I couldn't be pregnant could I?

:haha: i felt sick yesterday and a lady said to me oh u dont think u could be pregnant do u?:dohh: haha iv put on a LOT of weight but u can tell im pregnant haha.

i just said 'i think uv got s good point there':haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

CONGRATULATIONS MR & MRS CRUNCHIE ON THE ARRIVAL OF BABY LAUREN :baby::happydance::cloud9::kiss::pink::dance:(SO HAPPY FOR YOU SWEETIE AND ON THE SWIFT LABOUR)

Im sorry i have been neglecting you all im still getting into the swing of being a new mummy to my gorgeous little bundle:cloud9:

Beffany the desk you restored yesterday is bootiful you are so crafty and i envy the things you get done in your day, im struggling to fit in a batha nd get out of the door at the mo:dohh:

Luna your drawers for lil ones clothes are cute too i would love furniture like that in my own room:cloud9:how are you doing long time no catch up!!:hugs:

Kit & Essie hope your lil :pink:bundles are doing well also, Nathanial has improved with his windy problems thanks to some magic salts that TRin recommended:thumbup:maybe you should try them Kit:shrug:

Jaynie,Sarachka hello lovers:kiss:

Mollz i forgot to ask how did your babyshower go?? I guess i missed my cake ?? Hope you and DH get all your jobs done before lil Leo appears these turtle:baby:'s are coming thick and in mine & Crunchies case FAST lol!!!

Lissy hope your ok today my love and alsothat you and OH get your rooms sorted out before Esme pops along:hugs:

Clare when do you move house? You must let me have your new address as i still have turtle gifts to get out to a few uk turts and the US turtles !!

Today i have MW who will hopefully discharge me so wont have to sit in waiting anymore for her!! I think she was a wee bit worried last week as i had a meltdown on her when she did Nathanials heel prick and was in my baby blues stage:wacko:

Ps Bethany & Holly im excited for your mummytime and grandmatime !!!!(is she a grandma i wonder or nana??:shrug:)


----------



## Essie

Hayley what was it that Trin recommended? Lyra seems to be suffering with wind as well.


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo turtles!

Happy Wednesday!

https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Picture-10-390x460.png


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi girls !!
> 
> So little madam couldn't wait till 37 .... She has no respect for my plans lol
> Lauren is doing really well, some issues with her blood sugars as she gets very tired feeding very easily so I need 3 good readings go home
> - so on 3 hourly feeds
> 
> So who said a first labour could be slow ! Bloody hell .... Maternity ward told me at 10.30 they thought I had a uti as contractions where not being registered .... Lol
> I was like it's quite painful .... Gave me a paracetamol and examined me and was told
> I was at 6cms........
> 
> Few hours later she was screaming x so glad they have not taken her to scbu .... Would have been so awful xxxx

Crunchie! Thank you for checking in with us and *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!* Can't wait for pictures. And thank you Mr Crunchie for the update :thumbup: I'm so glad it was quick and 'easy' (as easy as birth _can_ be) Keep up with the feeds and you'll get good readings in no time :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> In 7 years, one female cat and her kittens can produce 400,000 offspring. :shock:
> 
> Sarah, you should claim 5dpo and be B's twin. :thumbup:

This is why _EVERY_ cat we home is sterilised and we promote sterilisation everywhere we go. The overpopulation problem is out of hand


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Thanks for the help on the BH, Trin and B. :flower:
> 
> I think that is what I'm having, then - just had one and it felt like a wave across my tum and then it was super hard, like I was flexing my abs as hard as I could. It doesn't hurt at all, just feels tight. Goes away pretty quick. I've been getting these for just a couple weeks, now. Is that normal? Or early for BH?

That's brilliant, and it shows you are really in tune with your body. Lots of moms have BH but are unaware of them


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> 
> This is today's weestick...I see it reproduced in paint on a canvas of about 6m x 4m and slapped up on the walls of Tate Modern:thumbup: Along with enormous glass discs etched with my cervical mucous ferning patterns:thumbup:

Now that's an exhibition I would pay to see :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have beautiful Turtle Mail from Addie!!!! Since I won't be able to post a pic until later coz I have to go and meet my mum at the station- it's a divine bracelet MADE BY ADDIE and has a TURTLE CHARM and gorgeous LAGOON GREEN:cloud9: and silver beads and is just sooooooo lovely it makes me:cry: All in a pretty shimmery silver box:cloud9:

THANKYOU SO MUCH ADDIE!!:hugs: :hug:

And a lovely card with "Gone to the beach on it" and a sweet note inside:hugs:

Oh my:cry: You will get pics I promise!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> 
> This is today's weestick...I see it reproduced in paint on a canvas of about 6m x 4m and slapped up on the walls of Tate Modern:thumbup: Along with enormous glass discs etched with my cervical mucous ferning patterns:thumbup:
> 
> Now that's an exhibition I would pay to see :haha:Click to expand...

I'll get you free entry Trin:winkwink: Turtles will be on the guest list:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Hayley what was it that Trin recommended? Lyra seems to be suffering with wind as well.

For general crampy and windyness Mag phos tissue salts after every feed (crush the tablets and give a pinch in the mouth and then pop a dummy in or rub on the gums). If there's some reflux too then Nat phos tissue salts given before each feed in the same way. You can give both - Nat before and Mag after


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley what was it that Trin recommended? Lyra seems to be suffering with wind as well.
> 
> For general crampy and windyness Mag phos tissue salts after every feed (crush the tablets and give a pinch in the mouth and then pop a dummy in or rub on the gums). If there's some reflux too then Nat phos tissue salts given before each feed in the same way. You can give both - Nat before and Mag afterClick to expand...

Liquidized Baked Beans might work :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> 
> This is today's weestick...I see it reproduced in paint on a canvas of about 6m x 4m and slapped up on the walls of Tate Modern:thumbup: Along with enormous glass discs etched with my cervical mucous ferning patterns:thumbup:
> 
> Now that's an exhibition I would pay to see :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get you free entry Trin:winkwink: Turtles will be on the guest list:thumbup:Click to expand...

With Mimosas at the door and free signed autographs with the artist :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Totally random 11 week bloat picture :blush: As my mom kindly put it yesterday, I don't look pregnant, I just look wide!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301670_10150348915104880_594719879_9765220_5421781_n.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Trin what a cute start of a bump! I want one! (actually my belly does look a bit like that but it's a FOODBEBIE!!!)


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trin what a cute start of a bump! I want one! (actually my belly does look a bit like that but it's a FOODBEBIE!!!)

I was lying in the bath after dinner the other night and realised I had a food bebe at the top and a bebe bebe at the bottom. When I pointed it out Ch'ien literally fell on the floor laughing :rofl:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley what was it that Trin recommended? Lyra seems to be suffering with wind as well.
> 
> For general crampy and windyness Mag phos tissue salts after every feed (crush the tablets and give a pinch in the mouth and then pop a dummy in or rub on the gums). If there's some reflux too then Nat phos tissue salts given before each feed in the same way. You can give both - Nat before and Mag afterClick to expand...
> 
> Liquidized Baked Beans might work :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you Trin, I will have to try these. I hate seeing her obviously in discomfort :cry:

B, thanks for the tip :haha:is this what Dr Munkiepants recommends?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have my HSG at 2:40pm today. :scared:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I have my HSG at 2:40pm today. :scared:

Good luck Ginge - hope everything goes well, I'm sure it will m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi girls !!
> 
> So little madam couldn't wait till 37 .... She has no respect for my plans lol
> Lauren is doing really well, some issues with her blood sugars as she gets very tired feeding very easily so I need 3 good readings go home
> - so on 3 hourly feeds
> 
> So who said a first labour could be slow ! Bloody hell .... Maternity ward told me at 10.30 they thought I had a uti as contractions where not being registered .... Lol
> I was like it's quite painful .... Gave me a paracetamol and examined me and was told
> I was at 6cms........
> 
> Few hours later she was screaming x so glad they have not taken her to scbu .... Would have been so awful xxxx

Ooooh Crunchie!! I'm so glad you and Lauren are doing well - so many millions of congrats again m'love - so happy for you and Mr Crunchie (and what a star he was keeping us up to date the way he did, mega bonus points deserved :thumbup:) 

I love the fact that everything went so quickly and I hope smoothly in the end.

The girl count is storming into the lead eh?? :happydance:

Big hugs and kisses for you and Lauren - well done indeed my lovely :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> My stomach disorder is out of control :cry: I was out to dinner with a friend and I started feeling very sick n my face neck and chest turn red when I get sick with my disorder and my friend goes "ur whole body is red omg r u reacting to the food" she was getting all nervous but I didn't want to say it was my stomach bc it's embarrassing colitis ( if u know what happens when u have a flair up) so I had to leave n come home :cry: I hope she does not feel bad that I left in a rush but I needed to get home! It's taking over my life I had to tell some friends to leave a couple weeks ago bc I got very sick I am just not eatif anymore!!!! In highschool I only ate oatmeal for a month bc I was firstly scared to eat bc my disorder and as u know my eating situation in highschool I had but I never got sick eating oatmeal. I wish I cud do that but tryin to get pregnant my body needs more than just oatmeal but no matter what I eat lately I am sick!!!

Addie - I'm really sorry for you suffering with this. I know exactly what goes on with a flare up of this condition as OH has been very ill in the past with ulcerative colitis. He was only hours away from being given "the bag" and was dreadfully ill for months at one point. I'm glad to say it's been many years since he's suffered any flare ups and we're hoping it stays that way. Take it easy and big :hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

:yipee:

Happy Mummymunkiepants day Bethany :wohoo:

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

My nipples feel like there about to fall off today :(


----------



## poas

I am really fed up with myself-I have sent (resent in kits case) mail out and then got home and found the cards from inside!!!! So the first two properly addressed turtle mails will be anonymous!!!!!!!!!! I have gifts for all but not the patience to wrap so they will be in dribs and drabs I'm afraid, but will come!!!


----------



## poas

Crunchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## immie

GUYS GUYS GUYS!! I know you probably won't remember me but probably a little over a month ago i used this website for only about a couple of days then just lost track and haven't posted on here since.

BUT GUESS WHAT!!! I GOT MY BFP THIS MORNING!

It's so weird though, this was the first month in aaaages me and my bf weren't ttc at all, in fact i went and got the pill from my doctors a couple of weeks ago because of all the stress of ttc i was giving up, hence why we weren't ttc.

But i had a tesco hpt left over and took it this morning out of pure boredom, i was nearly 100% it'd be negative but NOPE!

The test speaks loud and clear, not a faint line at all either, a very lovely prominent pink one! I'm so happy! Just thought i'd share the good newssss! :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Kit I'm glad he has not gotten flare ups in a lon time. I was in remission with my stomach till September when I started working at that horrible school. Stress is a trigger for my stomach and it came back and then with all the stuff I have to take with IVF mh body is a bit loopy. I hope once I am pregnant mg stomach relaxes again.

B I am so glad you like it!!!!! I went all over looking for one when I say u were on the hunt for a turtle bracelet but couldn't find one I guess turtles were not big this year and then found that lovely store where I could make it!!!

Today I am going to get my hair highlighted bc hopefully next month I won't b able 2 bc I'll b preggers. Took m shot this morning and k think I hit something ( not sure what) but it hurts where I stuck it :shrug: my mom decided to give the dogs a hair cut and said ( hopefully the lady who cuts their hair can fix it next week):dohh: I'm going to go check up and see how silly she made them look. She always thinks it's a good idea till she sees the results lol:haha:


----------



## addie25

immie said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS!! I know you probably won't remember me but probably a little over a month ago i used this website for only about a couple of days then just lost track and haven't posted on here since.
> 
> BUT GUESS WHAT!!! I GOT MY BFP THIS MORNING!
> 
> It's so weird though, this was the first month in aaaages me and my bf weren't ttc at all, in fact i went and got the pill from my doctors a couple of weeks ago because of all the stress of ttc i was giving up, hence why we weren't ttc.
> 
> But i had a tesco hpt left over and took it this morning out of pure boredom, i was nearly 100% it'd be negative but NOPE!
> 
> The test speaks loud and clear, not a faint line at all either, a very lovely
> prominent pink one! I'm so happy! Just thought i'd share the good newssss! :)
> xxxxxxxx

Congrats!!!!! How exciting :thumbup: post pic of test we love HPT tests here!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi guys! :wave:

I'm so sad i don't have time to keep up at the moment. i feel like I'm missing out on so much! :cry: off to work i go. have a pleasant day girls and someone let me know if pics of little miss lauren surface! :flower:


----------



## cassie04

*hello alllll 

I have been uba busy sorting out the house! We have decided to move in with daves parents end of November to save some pennies to put down on a new house closer to our families in april/may time! i must be mad right?!?!? I suppose it will be nice to have an extra helping hand but it would be nice to have bought baby back to mine and Dave home....but in the long run it makes more sense!

Dave also started his new job on monday so i am trying to keep busy with organising the house but when dave does eventually get back from work i just want to chill with him since he is working long hours! I also got my scan date for the 22nd aug 4pm!!!! unfortunatly dave cant make it and my mum is away on holiday! i am absolutly gutted!  so is dave! but thats the life of a new job! anyway i am taking daves mum and a friend! does anyone know if i can take 2 people into a scan?

Anyway i was shocked to catch up and see APRIL AND CRUNCHIE!!!CONGATULATIONS! I have tried to find photos but cant find any?!?! are there any? and could someone tell me where??!? 

CALLING ALL TURTLE MUMMIES- How are all the baby turtles doing!?

KIT hows your nips!? i was holding my cat the other day ans something scared her and she clawed my left nip so know i look like i have had nipple surgery! As if my booblas arent sensitive enough!!!!!

Imme- I agree with addies post pictures! Its amazing how u get a BFP when u least expect it! but makes it more exciting! congratulations

Trin- Any look with the doppler my love? I had a couple of good days of not being sick but its come back with avengence today! how are u and the voms?

Newbi- dooby-doo- have fun at work! not that work is much fun at all!

Jaynie and B- BFP?!?!?!? i have a feeling theres one coming your way!i can feel it in the air you are preggo to the max! 

Addie- Have you had your doctors appointment yet my love?


Sending lots of love to the gang! *


----------



## cassie04

*Oh my days I'ts a lime!!!!!!! and my ticker is so right about the constipation! i forgotten what it was like to go to the toilet for anything other than a pee!*


----------



## addie25

Hiiiiiii!!!! Makes sense to move in with them to save :thumbup: glad you are feeling well except for the constipation :nope: I have doctors Sep 9 and then the 15th for the actual transfer.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Hiiiiiii!!!! Makes sense to move in with them to save :thumbup: glad you are feeling well except for the constipation :nope: I have doctors Sep 9 and then the 15th for the actual transfer.

awww how exciting!!!!!!!not long now addie!!!EEEEEEEKK!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

*I keep getting random shooting vagina pains now and then!!!!what the monkeys is that all about*


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok HSG done and tubes are clear :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Great news Ging!! :yipee: u must be so relieved hun :hugs: did they tell u what the next step would be?


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii!!!! Makes sense to move in with them to save :thumbup: glad you are feeling well except for the constipation :nope: I have doctors Sep 9 and then the 15th for the actual transfer.
> 
> awww how exciting!!!!!!!not long now addie!!!EEEEEEEKK!:hugs:Click to expand...

It will go by quickly I've been keeping busy!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i took a few pictures of the things i've been working on for my cousin's baby shower on sunday so i thought i would share them with my turts

here are the gift bags i put together. 


this is a centerpiece i did with sunflowers.


and here are the favors 


i made all the tags that are on the bags and the centerpieces and the fovor boxes. I also made an 'it's a girl!' banner i'll take a pic of that later. i am so proud of myself b/c i think it is coming together nicely. :smug: someone asked me would i do all this for the next person that has a baby. i politely told them hell no! honestly this was a labor of love, and considering the fact that her mom died only a year ago, this was the least i could do. even if i were paid for it, i don't think i would be as motivated to do what i've done for her.


----------



## addie25

Everyhin looks amazing you really put your heart into it!!!


----------



## addie25

Well I have foil in my hair just sitting under a dryer la la la any lurkers wana chat :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Women getting their hair done love to bitch about things I wish I could just close my ears it's really negative energy. Bitch about their husbands and kids and friends ahhhhhhhhh I wana say shhhhhhh I'm trying to relax.


----------



## cassie04

*wohooooo ginge thats great news!!!!!!

newbie-come do my baby shower!!!!!!!???pwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeese

addie-just zone them out!what you getting done?
*


----------



## addie25

Highlights I have dirty blonde hair so I make it a bit lighter but today I decided to add some strawberry into the mix so we shall see how that looks :wacko: one time I went really dark brown and dh did not like it but I loved it. Let's see what he thinks or red bits :happydance: haha


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> *Oh my days I'ts a lime!!!!!!! and my ticker is so right about the constipation! i forgotten what it was like to go to the toilet for anything other than a pee!*

Ooh yay! I'll have a lime tomorrow :happydance: I haven't gotten as far as the citrus fruit before

No more voms :happydance: for 6 days now! Still nauseous when I get hungry but otherwise fine


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok HSG done and tubes are clear :wohoo:

YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> i took a few pictures of the things i've been working on for my cousin's baby shower on sunday so i thought i would share them with my turts
> 
> here are the gift bags i put together.
> View attachment 251225
> 
> 
> this is a centerpiece i did with sunflowers.
> View attachment 251226
> 
> 
> and here are the favors
> View attachment 251227
> 
> 
> i made all the tags that are on the bags and the centerpieces and the fovor boxes. I also made an 'it's a girl!' banner i'll take a pic of that later. i am so proud of myself b/c i think it is coming together nicely. :smug: someone asked me would i do all this for the next person that has a baby. i politely told them hell no! honestly this was a labor of love, and considering the fact that her mom died only a year ago, this was the least i could do. even if i were paid for it, i don't think i would be as motivated to do what i've done for her.

That is SOOOO beautiful! :cloud9: I wish you were doing my baby shower


----------



## TrinityMom

Well I went and weighed at Weighless today and I have stayed the same. I was a bit disappointed because I've been really good and I thought I would have lost :shrug: Anyhoo, it is what it is


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok HSG done and tubes are clear :wohoo:
> 
> YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Great news that's amazing!!! What's the next step!!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Well I went and weighed at Weighless today and I have stayed the same. I was a bit disappointed because I've been really good and I thought I would have lost :shrug: Anyhoo, it is what it is

:hugs: It's ok u stayed the same better than gaining 15 pounds u kno. Yay on the lime :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my midwife appt went badly :cry:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Oh my days I'ts a lime!!!!!!! and my ticker is so right about the constipation! i forgotten what it was like to go to the toilet for anything other than a pee!*
> 
> Ooh yay! I'll have a lime tomorrow :happydance: I haven't gotten as far as the citrus fruit before
> 
> No more voms :happydance: for 6 days now! Still nauseous when I get hungry but otherwise fineClick to expand...

woohooo our vom situation seems similar so that must be a good sigh :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> my midwife appt went badly :cry:

Oh no why :shrug::nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

immie said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS!! I know you probably won't remember me but probably a little over a month ago i used this website for only about a couple of days then just lost track and haven't posted on here since.
> 
> BUT GUESS WHAT!!! I GOT MY BFP THIS MORNING!
> 
> It's so weird though, this was the first month in aaaages me and my bf weren't ttc at all, in fact i went and got the pill from my doctors a couple of weeks ago because of all the stress of ttc i was giving up, hence why we weren't ttc.
> 
> But i had a tesco hpt left over and took it this morning out of pure boredom, i was nearly 100% it'd be negative but NOPE!
> 
> The test speaks loud and clear, not a faint line at all either, a very lovely prominent pink one! I'm so happy! Just thought i'd share the good newssss! :) xxxxxxxx

congratulations on your :bfp:lots of sticky baby:dust:



newbie_ttc said:


> hi guys! :wave:
> 
> I'm so sad i don't have time to keep up at the moment. i feel like I'm missing out on so much! :cry: off to work i go. have a pleasant day girls and someone let me know if pics of little miss lauren surface! :flower:

hey newbs i will bbm youif i see any pics!!:thumbup: or im sure beffany will first as she is on more than me:dohh:



x-ginge-x said:


> Ok HSG done and tubes are clear :wohoo:

:dance::hug:Ginge. What happens now then sweets?:shrug:



newbie_ttc said:


> i took a few pictures of the things i've been working on for my cousin's baby shower on sunday so i thought i would share them with my turts
> 
> here are the gift bags i put together.
> View attachment 251225
> 
> 
> this is a centerpiece i did with sunflowers.
> View attachment 251226
> 
> 
> and here are the favors
> View attachment 251227
> 
> 
> i made all the tags that are on the bags and the centerpieces and the fovor boxes. I also made an 'it's a girl!' banner i'll take a pic of that later. i am so proud of myself b/c i think it is coming together nicely. :smug: someone asked me would i do all this for the next person that has a baby. i politely told them hell no! honestly this was a labor of love, and considering the fact that her mom died only a year ago, this was the least i could do. even if i were paid for it, i don't think i would be as motivated to do what i've done for her.

:brat:i want a beleted baby shower hosted by newbie:friends:those things are all lovely

Today i have posted a card for April as i already sent baby james a gift 
A parcel for addie please let me know when it arrives
A parcel for crunchie & lauren again let me know when it arrives:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my midwife appt went badly :cry:
> 
> Oh no why :shrug::nope:Click to expand...

well iv had a few problems iv ignore BUT today i was honested with midwife.

I thought my face was fat but mw says its swollen and so are my hands and feets,i had to leave work early cos i kept seeing these orange patchs and it was affecting my driving.its gradually got worse :(

along with heartburn i didnt think anything off and protein in urine blood pressure slighlty raised,she thinks i may have pre-eclampsia so im waiting for a call to go in for a check up and scan within the next week :(

what made me feel worse is after 5!! attempts of getting blood outta myveins they gave up


----------



## x-ginge-x

I knew next steps before I have to get my BMI down to 30 before anything will happen


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my midwife appt went badly :cry:
> 
> Oh no why :shrug::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> well iv had a few problems iv ignore BUT today i was honested with midwife.
> 
> I thought my face was fat but mw says its swollen and so are my hands and feets,i had to leave work early cos i kept seeing these orange patchs and it was affecting my driving.its gradually got worse :(
> 
> along with heartburn i didnt think anything off and protein in urine blood pressure slighlty raised,she thinks i may have pre-eclampsia so im waiting for a call to go in for a check up and scan within the next week :(
> 
> what made me feel worse is after 5!! attempts of getting blood outta myveins they gave upClick to expand...

big hugs :hugs: its sounds like your having a hard time! is your midwife helpfull? hopefully they are reallly good and know what to do! sending my love :kiss:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my midwife appt went badly :cry:
> 
> Oh no why :shrug::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> well iv had a few problems iv ignore BUT today i was honested with midwife.
> 
> I thought my face was fat but mw says its swollen and so are my hands and feets,i had to leave work early cos i kept seeing these orange patchs and it was affecting my driving.its gradually got worse :(
> 
> along with heartburn i didnt think anything off and protein in urine blood pressure slighlty raised,she thinks i may have pre-eclampsia so im waiting for a call to go in for a check up and scan within the next week :(
> 
> what made me feel worse is after 5!! attempts of getting blood outta myveins they gave up[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry when do u know for sure if u have it or not?? Good thing u were honest with her bc maybe if u don't have it they can prevent it from happening now.Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

Hello aunties :wave:

I nuv you all :cloud9:

Love Cara x


----------



## addie25

Hi Cara!!! It's Auntie Addie I just love your smile you look soooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## addie25

Hi Cara!!! It's Auntie Addie I just love your smile you look soooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Mollykins

Awww look at my beautious little cyber niece! Bless, I want to just scoop her up and love on her. So adorable!


----------



## Mollykins

Clare, I'm sorry sweetness. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

THANKYOU ADDIE!!! Such a lovely present:cloud9: I NUV IT!!!:hugs: xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0









025.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









026.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Your welcome I'm so glad you like it!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's been like Christmas!! GrannyMonkey gave Holly a doll's pram (which Holly didn't want to let go of all day!) and UncleMonkey gave her a monkey costume!:haha:

Hope you're all ok, I'm on :cloud9: here and will have an ickle catch up while my mum luxuriates in a bubbly bath:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P1020867.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 7









P1020881.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6









019.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## addie25

Awwwww such cute pictures Holly looks so happy!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG KIT! You've got serious trouble on your hands there, she is just tooooooooo lovely! By the way they're real smiles at 1 month, and those smiles say _I NUV YOU MUMMY_! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: me again! 

Hope y'all are more than well my loves. 

Especially the new mummies - hayles, April, kitten, essie, LS, crunchie (big thanks to your DH for letting me keep people in the loop) more pics soon :flower: gets my hormones going in the right direction. :hugs: hope you gorgeous offspring are well :hugs: :cloud9: may your nipples be lovely and your nights dreamy.

Mummies to be big shout out - Clare :hugs: try to keep feet up and all the stuff kit had to do if she could. Ask trim for homeopathic BP stuff? Especially of she knows natural stuff that won't harm if it turns out to not be PE :shrug:. Lissy hope the rest flies for you, seems it's dragging for you now :dohh: (though your postie faux pas are funny :haha:). Emandi I hope you are well wherever you are :hugs:. Cassie sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do Dave seems dead sound so you should have you very own place pretty soon, no? :shrug:... Trin your bump's looking great I bet you never thought you'd have a citrus fruit in your tum :haha: I think you've done well to stick, probbo an indication of your missing voms!! Molls I too hope you get yourself sorted :kiss: and that you're not aprils real preggo twin :haha:!! 

All my faves :winkwink: sezi I NUV you. Hope to see you around here more. When you gonna test? B - have a splendiforous time with mummy :cloud9: nice bracelet you got there, next time I get gifted money I'm gonna buy the turtle charm for my bracelet :flower: addie sorry you are sick. I do suspect if stress flares it up then it's definitely ivf related. I hope you get preggo this go and then it calms down and you get girl/boy twins :awww: :cloud9:. Newbs that stuff is adorable :cry: - I feel the same re work and stuff, I feel like I don't stop especially because you want to do stuff when you're not working :nope:. Ginge that's excellent news. I'm on a very low carb diet. Fruit/veg are the focus of every meal and then protein/dairy (alternated if possible) and then carbs so I had soup for tea with stir fried pork and vegetables and 3 prawn crackers :haha: but it always works a treat for me. 

I'm so tired. Work was so manic today, I didn't get to do anything that I set out to do. I was responsive all day and we've had drama with the lady who's house we are sitting - apparently she's in court AND DOESN'T HAVE A TV LICENSE so she's in some trouble GUTTED. I've been ringing people and saying that she's just not here :shrug: I also have nil nada nothing in terms of preggo symptoms so I'm going for out. As an outside thing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my midwife appt went badly :cry:
> 
> Oh no why :shrug::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> well iv had a few problems iv ignore BUT today i was honested with midwife.
> 
> I thought my face was fat but mw says its swollen and so are my hands and feets,i had to leave work early cos i kept seeing these orange patchs and it was affecting my driving.its gradually got worse :(
> 
> along with heartburn i didnt think anything off and protein in urine blood pressure slighlty raised,she thinks i may have pre-eclampsia so im waiting for a call to go in for a check up and scan within the next week :(
> 
> what made me feel worse is after 5!! attempts of getting blood outta myveins they gave upClick to expand...

Hey babe try not to panic, things are always a hundred times worse the day of the appointment and then perspective slowly appears:hugs: Good that you told all, gestational diabetes can be linked to visual problems, did they go down that route at all? :shrug: Massive big hugs and I understand how deflating it is but it will be fine in the long run :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare - do not panic my lovely...I was told for much of my pregnancy that I probably had PE and I did not. However, do what you are told obviously and most of all try not to worry as that is no good for the BP. 

Big :hugs: - I know exactly how you feel :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

immie said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS!! I know you probably won't remember me but probably a little over a month ago i used this website for only about a couple of days then just lost track and haven't posted on here since.
> 
> BUT GUESS WHAT!!! I GOT MY BFP THIS MORNING!
> 
> It's so weird though, this was the first month in aaaages me and my bf weren't ttc at all, in fact i went and got the pill from my doctors a couple of weeks ago because of all the stress of ttc i was giving up, hence why we weren't ttc.
> 
> But i had a tesco hpt left over and took it this morning out of pure boredom, i was nearly 100% it'd be negative but NOPE!
> 
> The test speaks loud and clear, not a faint line at all either, a very lovely prominent pink one! I'm so happy! Just thought i'd share the good newssss! :) xxxxxxxx

YAY Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: That's fantastic news!! Stay with us and get a fruit ticker:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Newbs...I absolutely love the baby shower stuff you made :cloud9: What a clever and creative turt you are :flower: It's clear you put your heart and soul into doing that which makes it all the more special. That's one very lucky pregnant lady! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *Oh my days I'ts a lime!!!!!!! and my ticker is so right about the constipation! i forgotten what it was like to go to the toilet for anything other than a pee!*
> 
> Ooh yay! I'll have a lime tomorrow :happydance: I haven't gotten as far as the citrus fruit before
> 
> No more voms :happydance: for 6 days now! Still nauseous when I get hungry but otherwise fineClick to expand...

:yipee: :wohoo: for your almost lime :cloud9: and no voms!!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I knew next steps before I have to get my BMI down to 30 before anything will happen

Great news about your test results Ginge...and I suppose you now just need a plan of action for healthy eating and exercise?


----------



## addie25

Jaynie sorry u had such a drama filled work day and didn't get anything done :hugs:

Ahh cleaning people just showed up n they were supposed to come tomorrow and dh n I had a little ........ Fun last nigt and since we r doing IVF doc told us to wear condoms so we have condom wrappers on the floor n I was running around like a nut gathering everything as they are bringing in their stuff!!!!!! Omg I'm out of breath!!!


----------



## Mollykins

B, Holly is too cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nuv you all:hugs: I have had a speed catch up, and Trin your bump is :cloud9: 

Ginge YAY for _tubos clearos_:yipee:

Sublime day with my mummy, and hot balmy evening eating outdoors about to commence:cloud9: Big kiss all, lots of love, anon, adieu, remember me.... XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Forgot a couple of things cos I've been drinking VINO with my MUMMY! :blush:

OMG Newbie those gifts you made were just AMAZING!!!! Soooooo beauuuuuutiful!

AND I'm going to show my mum the DOUBLE RAINBOW you-tube in a mo!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey lovers! Today was a bit rubbish at work, a snarky little admin snitched to my boss that I'm often away from my desk. Sorry! I have to go have a piss sometimes, and who the fuck are you to be taking notes on me, I'm senior in grade to him. *******. He's the pastor of a church, wouldn't like to have him preach to me about being nice! pah! But I had the most NOMMO rissotto that OH made last night when I got in. SO NICE. And I had my 3 favourite customers in back-to-back today. Doesn't matter where you get your appetite, so long as you eat at home, right ladies?!?


HOLLY MONKEY I have just vomited in my mouth with the sheer CUTENESS of your daughter. Holy shit, it doesn't get cuter than that!

KITTY Your little one is SOOOOOO cute too, lovely smiles starting there, I bet it's amazing. Can you believe it yet?! How's your nipples??!!

Aprilinka, loved your status about you and OH just staring at James. Are you two getting on better now James has arrived?

Jaynochka, my love, I am OK, I will try and be here more but with all these babies, I feel totally out of place. I'm gonna test ... hmmm ... I don't really know. I'll try and hold off as long as possible. No symptoms here either. Thank you for earlier today, I've been dying to talk to you about that. NUV YOU LOADS!

Newbie those goodies bags and decorations are AMAZING!!!! Seriously, they're so cute and lovely, you should do it as a side-line!

HAYLEY how is Nate? And Reece? :hugs:

hello everyone else!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, my youngest hath insisted to help with your gift and so of course... I let her. She does a bit, stands back and gasps theatrically and exclaims, " I did it! I did it! I'm an artist!" :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I love this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQdhMSEqhfg&feature=related

Sorry Lil'Spy, know you're an SC-er!


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, your day today seemed completely mad! I'm sorry love. I hope tomorrow is more calm. 

Trin, love the bump darling. :flower:

Ginge, glad the tubes are clear babe. Such good news!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, my youngest hath insisted to help with your gift and so of course... I let her. She does a bit, stands back and gasps theatrically and exclaims, " I did it! I did it! I'm an artist!" :haha:

Awww, your youngest is helping make me a gift?? :cry: That's so lovely..and I'm sure she is an artist!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Omg Sarachka! :rofl: Did you see him trying not to laugh at her! Oy! Shameful.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, my youngest hath insisted to help with your gift and so of course... I let her. She does a bit, stands back and gasps theatrically and exclaims, " I did it! I did it! I'm an artist!" :haha:
> 
> Awww, your youngest is helping make me a gift?? :cry: That's so lovely..and I'm sure she is an artist!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

She certainly has no issues with self confidence. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, my youngest hath insisted to help with your gift and so of course... I let her. She does a bit, stands back and gasps theatrically and exclaims, " I did it! I did it! I'm an artist!" :haha:
> 
> Awww, your youngest is helping make me a gift?? :cry: That's so lovely..and I'm sure she is an artist!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> She certainly has no issues with self confidence. :haha:Click to expand...

:smug: ..and rightly so I say!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, my youngest hath insisted to help with your gift and so of course... I let her. She does a bit, stands back and gasps theatrically and exclaims, " I did it! I did it! I'm an artist!" :haha:
> 
> Awww, your youngest is helping make me a gift?? :cry: That's so lovely..and I'm sure she is an artist!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> She certainly has no issues with self confidence. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :smug: ..and rightly so I say!Click to expand...

But you haven't seen your gift yet. :haha: 

Speaking of... I am meant to hit the post office with two turtle gifts on Saturday. :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Clare, what was your BP? Hopefully it was just slightly raised. Bit of protein is common and ok because the kidney filtration system becaomes more porous during pregnancy. It just mustn't go too high and be coupled with high BP

B and Kit! Your daughters are too much for me! So much of cuteness!!!:cloud9: And Holly has such a fancy doll pram :thumbup:

I am glad the voms have gone but I must admit it makes me nervous. Can't wait for my scan next week

I am going to bed now. 2 late nights in a row is no good for me 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, my youngest hath insisted to help with your gift and so of course... I let her. She does a bit, stands back and gasps theatrically and exclaims, " I did it! I did it! I'm an artist!" :haha:
> 
> Awww, your youngest is helping make me a gift?? :cry: That's so lovely..and I'm sure she is an artist!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> She certainly has no issues with self confidence. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :smug: ..and rightly so I say!Click to expand...
> 
> But you haven't seen your gift yet. :haha:
> 
> Speaking of... I am meant to hit the post office with two turtle gifts on Saturday. :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: 'Twill be nothing less than gorge! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, my youngest hath insisted to help with your gift and so of course... I let her. She does a bit, stands back and gasps theatrically and exclaims, " I did it! I did it! I'm an artist!" :haha:
> 
> Awww, your youngest is helping make me a gift?? :cry: That's so lovely..and I'm sure she is an artist!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> She certainly has no issues with self confidence. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :smug: ..and rightly so I say!Click to expand...
> 
> But you haven't seen your gift yet. :haha:
> 
> Speaking of... I am meant to hit the post office with two turtle gifts on Saturday. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: 'Twill be nothing less than gorge! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well now I'm nervous. :haha: 

How are you and Cara's feedings going? Better yet? Is the new system of bf, express feeding, and formula working out?


----------



## mummyApril

lovely ladies i wish i had all the time to catch up properly! been reading bits but not got the brain to remember what to reply! but i did see a Trin bump and love it! plus Kit and Bethany your girls are so adorable! Ginge good on the results. Hayley yes we have been really good since i was in hosp with the antibodies! just gets better and better (so far lol) 
Molly how are you? and everyone else if i have missed something out im real sorry :/

anyway my bandage from my scar can come off, but i have to go and soak a bit as its stuck to a bit of my section :/ but im going to be slobbin in a lovely warm bath tonight, anyway James is just amazing! although most of all he does is sleep! lol he wakes every 4 hours for a feed and sometimes he doesnt so i have to wake him (to help his jaunice clear) hes real pro at pooping now too, which Jay is learning to change and i must try not to laugh, mainly because it hurts to laugh lol, but he is sooo good and only cries when his nappy is off for too long, im getting a little frustrated with not being able to do anything and midwife had to remind me it is only 5 days after the op and it is major surgery :/, but Jay is being good doing housework, cooking etc and generally looking after me, breastfeeding is going amazingly well, and James will feed sometimes for an hour and half, my boobs are huge! :holly: 
a little bit peeved about my pram, they sent the wrong one! so having a few troubles there but hopefully will get it sorted before the school run starts again lol! 
anyway i think thats enough babbling for now, its time to wake up James for a feed as it seems he is going to sleep through otherwise, will try and come on and catch up more
nuv you all and hope youre well :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

One quick pic, will upload more when we're home x

[IMG]https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i439/vbewsey/cdbb88db.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> One quick pic, will upload more when we're home x
> 
> [IMG]https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i439/vbewsey/cdbb88db.jpg[/IMG]

oh crunch she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## addie25

Crunch she is just beautiful!!!!! Cant wait to see more pics.

I'm so glad things with James is going well and OH is helping you a lot!!! Soon u will be back to ur normal self and can do more than u can now. Take it easy rest and enjoy being taken care of!!!

Tonight I think I will relax with my book ( breaking dawn) dh should b home soon and he will grab a book and read as well :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie- what a gorgeous impatient princess you have there! Congrats again my darling. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April, so glad things are running smoothly on your end. Remember to heed your mw and take it easy m'love. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Crunchie she is absolutely adoraBle if a little impatient! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Dh asked me to run to the store to get some things and instead of making a list of what to get he took pictures and sent them to my phone so I don't "mess up" lol he has such confidence.


----------



## Essie

So beautiful crunch :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunch she is SOOOOO lovely!!!


----------



## addie25

So dh went to the doctors before and I'm home cooking dinner n I notice he's 20 min late coming home. I text him call him no answer. After 40 min of waiting around I freak out thinking car accident or god knows what n I call again no answer. Thennnnnn I think he may have stopped around the corner to pick something up at his friends house so now I'm max that he didn't call to tell me this as I m sitting home worried and him not answering his phone ( it was on silent) so I drove over there call him outside n freak out on him telling him how worried i was n he apologized n was very sorry he didn't let me know he though he was just guna stop by for a sec to pick up the computer his friend fixed for us but then they got to talking. Now I'm all embarrassed that his friends heard me acting like a nutty wife but dh said no they told him he was an idiot not to let me know. W.e I'm mad I had to go over there. Wud have been funny if I had rollers in my hair :haha: not mad at dh anymore was just worried and from now on he's keeping his phone on vibrate!!


----------



## mummyApril

So I have very painful lumps under my armpits, I think these are my lymph nodes? Is there anyway to stop them being painful or do I just wait it out?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Crunchie what a babe! So much of cuteness!! I love your cherry pyjamas too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all,:flower:

*HAPPY LIME DAY TRIN!*

Been up since 6am due to my kitten pouncing all over me, she's now fallen asleep but Holly is just waking up:dohh: No peace for the wicked!

So spent my morning constructively and have my 7 dpo art works for you for my London Tokyo and New York exhibition:thumbup:

Still :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::nope: I occasionally hallucinated a shadow line, but I guess that's what comes of playing with Danish crapsticks at dawn:shrug: 

There's a plain yellow one- the colour represents urine and is the colour of madness :fool: 

Then there's a bonfire one, a profound statement about heat and life or something :-k

And a normal one for you to squint at. It's as white as a white thing looking now so I think I imagined shadows :nope:

Anyway, ENJOY!:flower:

Have lovely days xxxxxx:kiss: I'm with my mummy so may get behind a bit:thumbup: BUT I NUV YOU ALL:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









006.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mollykins

I see a line on the last one B. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin has a lime and I'm officially full term! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey molly for full term:yipee:

22 days until i go part time :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka - I ffel your pain but we are still turts ya know and these guys have to be interested in us still! :haha: 

Molly - yipee for full term - I am at work so trying a stealth post 

Crunchie I love your bubba and she looks so good considering the earlyness of her arrival :cloud9: when will they let her go home? You BF'ing? Or what?


----------



## addie25

Yay Molly for dull term!!!

B I do see a line on the last one do you see it in person??? 

7am here only got up to take my shot now going back to bed. So glad I didn't stab something important in my body today! Duno what I hit yesterday but it hurt all day. Can't wait till these shots are over. Ok back to bed for me have a great day be back later.


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy Lime day everyone :haha:

Bloody hell! I'm wearing a skirt with an uneven hemline and it has been tucked into my underwear for the last god knows how long and NO ONE SAID ANYTHING!!!

Bloody hell! So :blush: Thank god I wasn't wearing a g string like I normally do :blush:

Crunchie! Lauren is SOOOOOO cute!

April, it's probably a swollen milk duct. Just keep feeding and use cabbage leaves cold from the fridge if it gets too sore

B, I'm hallucinating a line sweetie! But I'll keep that info quietly to myself.:shhh: I had a patient in today who popped in for coffee and a chat and said her period was due today so of course I DEMANDED she pee in a specimen jar and we :test: And she has a squinter of a line :happydance: I had to refrain from taking a picture of it for you :haha: And of course she saw it and said nope, negative and I in my infinite wisdom said "wait! take it to the window, tilt it, hold it against a white background and LOOK THERE"S A LINE!" She's so restrained, she's coming back again in a couple of days so I can test again for her (and perve at her lines - but I won't tell her that :haha:) Then she bought me these DIVINE organic baobab bath salts :cloud9:

I shall be quiet this afternoon because Toine is playing in another hockey tournament at Ch'ien's school this time, so Ch'ien and I shall sit on the stands and watch him :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

*IT'S A LIME!!!!*:wohoo:

https://images.pictureshunt.com/pics/l/lime-3322.jpghttps://images.neopets.com/pets/happy/chia_lime_baby.gifhttps://visionlounge.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/lime-2dfresh-2dwallpaper.jpghttps://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ShhbMsLbYtU/TNEpMxB9_RI/AAAAAAAAAfU/41v1RbWIWsU/s320/lime.JPG


----------



## poas

Crunchie, she is lovely :) and....what else was I going to write....Congrats Molly on full term....congrats Trin on Lime....B I see a hallucination of a line on last one too?? Everyone else have a good day-I'm off to eat pizza :)


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :hi:

Sorry I left without saying good night last night - had a screamy screamy baby at bed time then my SIL phoned for a chat. 

I took Cara to be weighed this morning...she now weighs 10lb 1oz, so 2lbs gained in total which I am told is fine :thumbup:

Hope everyone is good....I'm going to catch up now :thumbup:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, my youngest hath insisted to help with your gift and so of course... I let her. She does a bit, stands back and gasps theatrically and exclaims, " I did it! I did it! I'm an artist!" :haha:
> 
> Awww, your youngest is helping make me a gift?? :cry: That's so lovely..and I'm sure she is an artist!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> She certainly has no issues with self confidence. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :smug: ..and rightly so I say!Click to expand...
> 
> But you haven't seen your gift yet. :haha:
> 
> Speaking of... I am meant to hit the post office with two turtle gifts on Saturday. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: 'Twill be nothing less than gorge! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well now I'm nervous. :haha:
> 
> How are you and Cara's feedings going? Better yet? Is the new system of bf, express feeding, and formula working out?Click to expand...

Cara's feedings are going much better now thanks Molly :thumbup: I don't give her formula very often but I feel like I have options having made the decision to incorporate formula occasionally which in turn is very liberating having exclusively BF for 4 weeks. I feel like some of the pressure is off just knowing I have that option - I'm sure that sounds silly but there you have it! I love watching OH feed Cara - it's generally expressed milk he gives her and it's so lovely seeing her stare up into his eyes as if he's the best thing she's ever seen :cloud9: He loves it too and I'm so glad he gets to do this.

Will you be BF Leo same as the girls?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had dream i had a little boy but dressed him up as a girl WTF :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster!! Lauren is absolutely gorge my darling - what a great job you've done :hugs: I'm thinking that such a cute distinctive little nose must belong to either mum or dad? She is just perfect and you wouldn't know she jumped the queue! :winkwink: Can't wait to see more pics :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> So I have very painful lumps under my armpits, I think these are my lymph nodes? Is there anyway to stop them being painful or do I just wait it out?

Oh you've reminded me that immediately after I'd had Cara (while still in hospital) I had a sore and lumpy armpit too! I forgot about that till now..must have been blocked ducts like Trin said!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I see a line on the last one B. :shrug:

*Me too *:shhh:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka - I ffel your pain but we are still turts ya know and these guys have to be interested in us still! :haha:
> 
> Molly - yipee for full term - I am at work so trying a stealth post
> 
> Crunchie I love your bubba and she looks so good considering the earlyness of her arrival :cloud9: when will they let her go home? You BF'ing? Or what?

Jaynie and Sezi....what sad, boring and shallow people we would be if we had no interest in you guys just because there are several hatchlings around now or because you guys are not preggo YET. Sezi...I literally HATE that you feel out of place on here and I wish you wouldn't. You two are VIPs to me and nothing will change that. I'm sure I speak for everyone :thumbup: Nuv you both :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> yey molly for full term:yipee:
> 
> 22 days until i go part time :)

:wohoo:

You should get a big calender and cross off the days :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Happy Lime day everyone :haha:
> 
> Bloody hell! I'm wearing a skirt with an uneven hemline and it has been tucked into my underwear for the last god knows how long and NO ONE SAID ANYTHING!!!
> 
> Bloody hell! So :blush: Thank god I wasn't wearing a g string like I normally do :blush:
> 
> Crunchie! Lauren is SOOOOOO cute!
> 
> April, it's probably a swollen milk duct. Just keep feeding and use cabbage leaves cold from the fridge if it gets too sore
> 
> B, I'm hallucinating a line sweetie! But I'll keep that info quietly to myself.:shhh: I had a patient in today who popped in for coffee and a chat and said her period was due today so of course I DEMANDED she pee in a specimen jar and we :test: And she has a squinter of a line :happydance: I had to refrain from taking a picture of it for you :haha: And of course she saw it and said nope, negative and I in my infinite wisdom said "wait! take it to the window, tilt it, hold it against a white background and LOOK THERE"S A LINE!" She's so restrained, she's coming back again in a couple of days so I can test again for her (and perve at her lines - but I won't tell her that :haha:) Then she bought me these DIVINE organic baobab bath salts :cloud9:
> 
> I shall be quiet this afternoon because Toine is playing in another hockey tournament at Ch'ien's school this time, so Ch'ien and I shall sit on the stands and watch him :cloud9:

Oh Trin :blush: That's exactly the kind of thing that would happen to me! It's mean that noone told you though :growlmad:

Happy *LIME* day!!!!:happydance:

I love, love, love that you roped your unsuspecting patient into your web of weestick wonderment :thumbup: Can't wait to find out if we have a genuine squinter :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i had dream i had a little boy but dressed him up as a girl WTF :wacko:

:haha:

Transvestite babies are all the rage y'know! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies

After a scary night in scbu we are now back on the ward - going home tomorrow !! Horrrayy

Bf has not been my friend at the mo - she latched after birth but once we got to ward she tried but got so tired she would fall asleep .... So I have been trying to express what I can but topped up with bottle milk .... They assure me now we have stabilised her blood sugars we can do as much skin to skin as poss but sometimes when bubs are early they need a week or so to get that sucking action going !! 

Still In shock !!! my back kills......


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi there crunchie babe! Congrats again on miss Lauren. i so love the name!! Have u posted pics yet??


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo:CARA IS 1 MONTH OLD TODAY!!:wohoo:

My how time flies! :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: TRIN HAS A LIME TODAY!!:wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh crunchie! lauren is such a doll! that has got to be the cutest little nose ever! well done my dear, she's a beauty! :cloud9:

:yipee:Yay Molly for being full term!! :happydance:

Off to work i go. it's rainy here and the power has gone out twice already! unfortunately, not long enough for them to send us home! :( 

Happy thursday everyone! :kiss:

P.S. me thinks me sees a hint of a line too :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> i had dream i had a little boy but dressed him up as a girl WTF :wacko:

I just lauged out loud. Maybe he was such a beautiful boy that u dressed him up pretty!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i had dream i had a little boy but dressed him up as a girl WTF :wacko:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Transvestite babies are all the rage y'know! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ahahhahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls!

Sorry I was quite yesterday - had a MW appt in the morning and then my mom and best friend came over to plan my baby shower! It will be the 25th of September. I'm excited! Making a guest list is hard, though.... :shrug:

*CRUNCHIE!!* Your little girl is sooooo cute! Love her little nose! Is that your nose or daddy's nose? I'm so glad you get to go home tomorrow! I bet you're sick to death of the hospital! It's been quite a long stay for you, now, if you add in the few days before she was born, too. :hugs: Glad you're all doing well. Stick with the BFing, she'll get the hang of it :hugs:

*KIT!!* Cara is just soooooooo precious!!! I can't stand it! I want to hug her and kiss her sweet little face like a proper auntie!!! She is sooooooo darling.... :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

*TRIN!!* YAY for LIME DAY!!!! That's sooooooo exciting!!!!! Little Luna baby is cooking along nicely! :hugs:

*MOLLY!!* YAY for FULL TERM!!! I hope Leo comes soon :blush: I can't wait to see him!!

*NEWBIE!!* You did such a lovely job on the baby shower stuff!!! That's fantastic! When's the shower? I might have missed that bit of info in my catch up. 

*BETHANY!!* I also will concur to seeing a line... but maybe we're all :crazy: !!! :haha:
Sorry kitten kept you up! Typical of baby animals, I guess :shrug: I got my mom a kitten for Christmas last year and she stayed at our house for the first few weeks and she kept me up ALL NIGHT every night... twas not fun. I was more than ready to hand her over when the time came!! :haha: But she's soooo cute :cloud9: I'm sure I showed you all pictures.

*JAYNIE and SEZI!!* We NUV you so much!!! You're VITs (Very Important Turtles) so please do not forget it again. :hugs:

*CLARE!!* Yay for just 22 more days until part-time! That's not long at all! :happydance: 
Sorry your MW appt was pooey.... I think we're preggo twins like Lissy/Crunchie and April/Molly.... because my MW is all in a fluster over my swollen feet and she's imagining high BP, I think, because 125/80 seemed fine to me, but she seemed to think that was high? No proteins in my urine though, so that's good. :thumbup: She did draw blood for a PE panel, though. :dohh: AND I'm measuring big with the tape, have been both at my ER visit a few weeks ago and again, now, at my MW appt yesterday. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, sorry DH gave you a scare last night! I'd have been pissed, too. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, glad the feedings are going well and little miss has gained weight. :thumbup: Yes, I'm planning on bf'ing baby and expressing so OH can enjoy the moment too. :) 

Clare, I had a dream with my youngest that she was born a boy and I started crying because I apparently only had a bunch of pink frilly dresses to bring him home in. :haha:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> :wohoo:CARA IS 1 MONTH OLD TODAY!!:wohoo:
> 
> My how time flies! :cry:

Yay happy one month and happy lime Trin!!!!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Addie, sorry DH gave you a scare last night! I'd have been pissed, too. :hugs:

:hugs: dh wasn't even mad I came to his friends to rip into him lol bc he was so upset he scared me so much lol. Seriously showing up in rollers and a robe wud have been funnier tho :haha:


----------



## addie25

You know what I like about my IVF office is they all know me by name ( dh says its bc I'm the one with the crazy questions so how cud they forget me :haha:) but I think they just care about their patients. I dropped in today bc DH had to sing papers saying it was ok to do transfer ( since it's his sperm he needs to sign off bc say he changed his mind n I still went forth with it they r very cautious there) even had him show ID even tho they know him. Well parking lot was full and dh goes " what r they giving away babies today" lol he he's silly but I'm glad he is not stressed about things and can make a joke about everything. I have high hopes for Sep I think baby(s) will stick!!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> So I have very painful lumps under my armpits, I think these are my lymph nodes? Is there anyway to stop them being painful or do I just wait it out?
> 
> Oh you've reminded me that immediately after I'd had Cara (while still in hospital) I had a sore and lumpy armpit too! I forgot about that till now..must have been blocked ducts like Trin said!Click to expand...

i have them under both arms, my mum said its where milk is storing etc, gets painful when my boobies are at their fullest


----------



## mummyApril

Happy 1 month Cara cannot believe it has been that long already! 
yay for lime day Trin :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at this great coach I saw in town today! I'm going to go for a ride on it whenever I'm feeling negative:haha:
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

sooo going to upload some James photos....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Trin has a lime and I'm officially full term! :happydance:

Double Yayness!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka - I ffel your pain but we are still turts ya know and these guys have to be interested in us still! :haha:
> 
> Molly - yipee for full term - I am at work so trying a stealth post
> 
> Crunchie I love your bubba and she looks so good considering the earlyness of her arrival :cloud9: when will they let her go home? You BF'ing? Or what?
> 
> Jaynie and Sezi....what sad, boring and shallow people we would be if we had no interest in you guys just because there are several hatchlings around now or because you guys are not preggo YET. Sezi...I literally HATE that you feel out of place on here and I wish you wouldn't. You two are VIPs to me and nothing will change that. I'm sure I speak for everyone :thumbup: Nuv you both :hugs:Click to expand...

I must have missed something the other night with my mum arriving?:shrug: What's this with Sarachka feeling out of place? You need to come with me for a ride on my magic PMA bus :hugs: :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey lovers! Today was a bit rubbish at work, a snarky little admin snitched to my boss that I'm often away from my desk. Sorry! I have to go have a piss sometimes, and who the fuck are you to be taking notes on me, I'm senior in grade to him. *******. He's the pastor of a church, wouldn't like to have him preach to me about being nice! pah! But I had the most NOMMO rissotto that OH made last night when I got in. SO NICE. And I had my 3 favourite customers in back-to-back today. Doesn't matter where you get your appetite, so long as you eat at home, right ladies?!?
> 
> 
> HOLLY MONKEY I have just vomited in my mouth with the sheer CUTENESS of your daughter. Holy shit, it doesn't get cuter than that!
> 
> KITTY Your little one is SOOOOOO cute too, lovely smiles starting there, I bet it's amazing. Can you believe it yet?! How's your nipples??!!
> 
> Aprilinka, loved your status about you and OH just staring at James. Are you two getting on better now James has arrived?
> 
> Jaynochka, my love, I am OK, I will try and be here more but with all these babies, I feel totally out of place. I'm gonna test ... hmmm ... I don't really know. I'll try and hold off as long as possible. No symptoms here either. Thank you for earlier today, I've been dying to talk to you about that. NUV YOU LOADS!
> 
> Newbie those goodies bags and decorations are AMAZING!!!! Seriously, they're so cute and lovely, you should do it as a side-line!
> 
> HAYLEY how is Nate? And Reece? :hugs:
> 
> hello everyone else!

Ha! Found the post! OMG if I were to let every piece of ticker fruitpiece rolling by actually get to me I would be a broken woman by now:nope: I just let the waves of jealousy wash gently over me, but I am aware it's not quite the same for me as for you and Jaynie and Ginge and Newbie since I do have my insultingly cute Hollinka. (You should have seen the people in town today, all projectile vomiting at her cuteness) But you're allowed to feel out of place, no rules against that, you're just not allowed to leave us because we nuv you too much and that _is_ a rule:haha:


----------



## addie25

Ooo oooo I want to come on the PMA bus 2!!!:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin you lucky biiiitch, getting to perve at other people's weesticks!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Ooo oooo I want to come on the PMA bus 2!!!:yipee:

You can come too Addie! :yipee: We can sing songs on the PMA bus:haha:

Songs like _"If you're happy and you know it clap your hands"_ and _"The wheels on the bus go round and round"_ :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovers! Today was a bit rubbish at work, a snarky little admin snitched to my boss that I'm often away from my desk. Sorry! I have to go have a piss sometimes, and who the fuck are you to be taking notes on me, I'm senior in grade to him. *******. He's the pastor of a church, wouldn't like to have him preach to me about being nice! pah! But I had the most NOMMO rissotto that OH made last night when I got in. SO NICE. And I had my 3 favourite customers in back-to-back today. Doesn't matter where you get your appetite, so long as you eat at home, right ladies?!?
> 
> 
> HOLLY MONKEY I have just vomited in my mouth with the sheer CUTENESS of your daughter. Holy shit, it doesn't get cuter than that!
> 
> KITTY Your little one is SOOOOOO cute too, lovely smiles starting there, I bet it's amazing. Can you believe it yet?! How's your nipples??!!
> 
> Aprilinka, loved your status about you and OH just staring at James. Are you two getting on better now James has arrived?
> 
> Jaynochka, my love, I am OK, I will try and be here more but with all these babies, I feel totally out of place. I'm gonna test ... hmmm ... I don't really know. I'll try and hold off as long as possible. No symptoms here either. Thank you for earlier today, I've been dying to talk to you about that. NUV YOU LOADS!
> 
> Newbie those goodies bags and decorations are AMAZING!!!! Seriously, they're so cute and lovely, you should do it as a side-line!
> 
> HAYLEY how is Nate? And Reece? :hugs:
> 
> hello everyone else!
> 
> Ha! Found the post! OMG if I were to let every piece of ticker fruitpiece rolling by actually get to me I would be a broken woman by now:nope: I just let the waves of jealousy wash gently over me, but I am aware it's not quite the same for me as for you and Jaynie and Ginge and Newbie since I do have my insultingly cute Hollinka. (You should have seen the people in town today, all projectile vomiting at her cuteness) But you're allowed to feel out of place, no rules against that, you're just not allowed to leave us because we nuv you too much and that _is_ a rule:haha:Click to expand...

So says one...so say us all! Nuv you Sez.. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And eat bananas! :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh crap... I have a watermelon.... I don't think that's going to fit. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> And eat bananas! :yipee:

And lay the peels in the aisle way??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tonights weestick:-k
 



Attached Files:







030.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 7









027.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And eat bananas! :yipee:
> 
> And lay the peels in the aisle way??Click to expand...

Yes! And do moonies out the window when we stop at traffic lights! \\:D/


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And eat bananas! :yipee:
> 
> And lay the peels in the aisle way??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! And do moonies out the window when we stop at traffic lights! \\:D/Click to expand...

Pregnant moonies are the fullest. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have my early birthday present from my mum- a B and a bicycle charm for my bracelet :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

So.... B, are you still going to have some vino tonight?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I have my early birthday present from my mum- a B and a bicycle charm for my bracelet :cloud9:

Your mum is the best. :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Kit - Happy one month to Cara! Glad to hear she's gaining weight and the feeding is going well. 

Molly - yay for full term, not long at all now til you meet Leo :happydance:

Trin - :happydance: yay for Lime! Much nicer than last weeks prune.

Crunch - glad to hear you're back on the ward. I remember reading in my baby book that the sucking reflex doesn't kick in til 35/36 weeks so I'm sure once Lauren learns that feeding will be easier. Do you know how long you're going to be staying in for?

We're off to see my brother tonight, since he's on his own this week as my parents are in Germany for a funeral. I told my mum we'd go over and I'd do a bit of tidying since it'll probably be carnage when she gets back otherwise. He's just finished uni so still has a bit of a student mentality when it comes to cleaning/washing up. Then tomorrow we are off to the hairdressers. I'm hoping if I feed Lyra before we go then she'll manage to not feed while I have my hair cut..And i need to go to the post office to post the gift for Nate that has been sitting on my dining table since he was born :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

B, you must promise to open your card before tour pressies when they come. Please?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and while I'm at it B, excuse my handwriting as well. Tis not the best. :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So.... B, are you still going to have some vino tonight?

A little tiny glass:blush: But there's nothing there to convince me not to yet:shrug: I admit to catching glimpses of shadowy lines from time to time but danish crapsticks are ghastly for them. I've made sure to take pics at no later than 5 mins, and I'm not using the 10iu tests since they are too awful for evaps, but even so they can be indentation shadows still. And I'm in a state of hopeless psychosis now in this 2WW, so I can't go by symptoms. I keep thinking my boobs hurt and I have AF cramps and implantation twinges and then think I have nothing so I'm beyond rationality now :fool: Ahh but it's good to be back in the ttc folly, I missed it!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, you must promise to open your card before tour pressies when they come. Please?

Promise!

:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

these are his first photos into the world :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01028-20110812-2243.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG01044-20110812-2314.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG01047-20110812-2327.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG01057-20110813-1156.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG01058-20110813-1257.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh and when the tests are dry they're snowy snowy white


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> these are his first photos into the world :cloud9:

Oh my he's adorable!:cloud9: He looks so much like you!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April! He's perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

lots of sleeping
 



Attached Files:







IMG01061-20110813-1317.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG01069-20110813-1406.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2









IMG01094-20110814-1022.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG01131-20110816-2218.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG01135-20110817-1143.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

hes changed so much in 6 days! scuse my fat arm my boobs are overflowing haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG01140-20110817-1302.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG01148-20110817-1932.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG01150-20110817-2249.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG01152-20110818-0844.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG01155-20110818-1045.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> these are his first photos into the world :cloud9:
> 
> Oh my he's adorable!:cloud9: He looks so much like you!!Click to expand...

thankyou B :) everyone says he looks like me, i see a lot of Faye in him and last night when i was half asleep even called him Faye haha whoops


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh April! He's perfect! :cloud9:

thankyou Molly xx


----------



## Mollykins

I'm insanely restless and antsy, can't get comfortable, my hips are driving me mad. Can't stop rockin g them. Aahhh! I think I need to clean something...


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I'm insanely restless and antsy, can't get comfortable, my hips are driving me mad. Can't stop rockin g them. Aahhh! I think I need to clean something...

this is how i felt night before my waters broke...


----------



## babyhopes2010

i see aline grab another test :)


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm insanely restless and antsy, can't get comfortable, my hips are driving me mad. Can't stop rockin g them. Aahhh! I think I need to clean something...
> 
> this is how i felt night before my waters broke...Click to expand...

Hush your mouth twinsy! I'm not ready! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

It's going to be 32.2*C on Saturday. :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

He looks like a happy boy April!!


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, April! He's sooo precious!! Thanks for the pictures :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

B, I see a line! Can't wait to see tomorrow morning's test..... :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Awww April......James is so beautiful, and yes, I can see you in him too :cloud9::cloud9: Well done my lovely - :kiss: for James :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> i see aline grab another test :)

:haha: You're worse than me! I'm actually holding my horses since I've had shadowy lines coming to nothing before:cry:And I'm only 7dpo so there's time yet...:-=


----------



## newbie_ttc

:argh: MOLLY HAS A WATERMELON TODAY!! :argh:

won't be long now my dear! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm on the lappy on the couch watching TV. My feet have been sooooooo swollen and I just haven't been keeping them up enough. I'm getting SO BORED with TV and the couch... arg.

I am watching The Business of Being Born, again. I haven't watched it since becoming pregnant. It's so much more emotional, now!! I can't wait to see my boy. I'm getting really excited about labor. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> :argh: MOLLY HAS A WATERMELON TODAY!! :argh:
> 
> won't be long now my dear! :hugs:

My only request is that he waits until after Saturday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I'm on the lappy on the couch watching TV. My feet have been sooooooo swollen and I just haven't been keeping them up enough. I'm getting SO BORED with TV and the couch... arg.
> 
> I am watching The Business of Being Born, again. I haven't watched it since becoming pregnant. It's so much more emotional, now!! I can't wait to see my boy. I'm getting really excited about labor. :blush:

Well it is fun labour, having your fanny stretched to the size of a watermelon:haha:

I tease you but seriously I had that excitement, and the little adrenalin rush the thought provokes:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

According to my ticker I'm going to O in 3 days time!


----------



## new mummy2010

hello everyone, lovely pics April and clare sorry about the suspected PE hope you haven't got it lovely

Beffany where are the wee stick pics?

Kit & essie how are your windy bebes?

Sorry not been on went for a meal last night with work and am shattered today again!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hey ladies, 

another awful day at work. I detest the sneaky fuckwhits I work with, I really do. I feel like just quitting and being in deep shit and being forced to concentrate on my design work etc. I just am absolutely at the end of my tolerance. I think I took my manager by surprise a little, I sort of bit her head off, but I was just SO ANNOYED and in rage I have absolutely no impulse control. I just don't know how much more of this awful life I can take! :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Sarachka. I'm so sorry you've been having a poofuckery week at work... Close your eyes, take a deep breath and remember your lovely, spontaneous holiday you just had. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Molly. It's all AMAZINGLY petty and pathetic, and I know I SHOULD rise above it but the more ridiculously stupid the issue it is, the angrier I get! I literally turned deaf with rage for a minute while my boss was talking to me!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> He looks like a happy boy April!!

he is extremely happy, he never cries (touch wood he doesnt start lol)


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Awww, April! He's sooo precious!! Thanks for the pictures :cloud9:

thankyou Luna i will most likely end up boring you all with photos lol x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Awww April......James is so beautiful, and yes, I can see you in him too :cloud9::cloud9: Well done my lovely - :kiss: for James :hugs:

ah thankyou :) im glad hes like me as hes going to be a mummys boy :D


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Tonights weestick:-k

Even with the screen greyish while I was waiting for the pictures to come up I could see a line!


----------



## TrinityMom

Past, present and future walked into a bar...













It was tense

:rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

Sara huge hugs for you i really hope things start to get better for you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

does any other turtle mummys find it amazing how your boobies leak when baby is ready for a feed?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Molly. It's all AMAZINGLY petty and pathetic, and I know I SHOULD rise above it but the more ridiculously stupid the issue it is, the angrier I get! I literally turned deaf with rage for a minute while my boss was talking to me!

I find it hard to be the bigger person in those situations too.


----------



## mummyApril

feed time may be back in a little while he will normally go straight back to sleep after his feed lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

Big hugs Sez :hugs: hope the poofuckery ends soon

April, I trained with a midwife who was weaning her youngest when we used to go out to births and just before the mom started pushing, at around 10cm, she'd start leaking :haha:
Your pictures are beautiful :cloud9:

I had more to say...I'm sure I did. I painted my fingernails for the first time in 100 years and now I feel like I can't type! They are a very pretty blue tho


----------



## TrinityMom

My nail polish isn't Chanel but this is the exact colour
https://pursesandpugs.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/20101108-105404.jpg?w=640


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed...far too long on freezing cold hockey stands in the wind...I feel a cold coming on which I wish to avoid

Goodnight turtle doves and dovelets
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Good night Trin... Love the nails.


----------



## Sarachka

ugh I HATE MYSELF for saying this bc I'm going to be so embarrassed in a few days but ...

Ladies, I think we have a squinter


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> ugh I HATE MYSELF for saying this bc I'm going to be so embarrassed in a few days but ...
> 
> Ladies, I think we have a squinter

Show me! Show me!


----------



## Sarachka

ugh I dunno, I think it's just a dent.
 



Attached Files:







uugh1.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 14









uugh2.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sarachka

a fuck even I can see absolutely nothing now they're uploaded


----------



## mummyApril

i can see a line Sara!!


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight Trin x


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> i can see a line Sara!!

Nah I *really *can't on these uploads, and they're clearer than real life! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can see a line too Sarachka!!! It may explain your mood today too!! FX'd! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I can see a line 2 Sarah!!! and non of us would say it if we couldn't really see one. :thumbup:

My hearts racing again and beating irregularly and my body shakes a bit when I stand I think it's the birth control or maybe the high dose of that shot I take I'm a bit worried...


----------



## mummyApril

seriously i can see one on the first one and thats without it being enlarged!


----------



## HollyMonkey

But they are arseholes IC's


----------



## Sarachka

so this is it scanned just now, dry of course
 



Attached Files:







clearer.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mummyApril

Bethany what page are your peesticks on? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can *deffo* see something! Is it in the 5 mins time zone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> so this is it scanned just now, dry of course

Question answered:dohh: Does look like more than a dent though, it has presence:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I can *deffo* see something! Is it in the 5 mins time zone?

No it's way past 5 mins so very likely an evap bc of a dent in that bit


----------



## mummyApril

er def a line Sara!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Bethany what page are your peesticks on? x

Hmm not sure! I posted pics this morning and then did another one this evening...


----------



## mummyApril

you so have to pee in the morning! how many dpo are you ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

pg 4522 for this evenings!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Bethany what page are your peesticks on? x
> 
> Hmm not sure! I posted pics this morning and then did another one this evening...Click to expand...

il see if i can find them


----------



## Sarachka

fucking hell it can't be a line. Bethany this is all your fault with your early testing encouragement! 

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs916747.gif


----------



## mummyApril

i see a line on yours too Bethany!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

oops i mean pg 4525


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> fucking hell it can't be a line. Bethany this is all your fault with your early testing encouragement!
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs916747.gif

what is that smiley meant to be doing? lol!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> fucking hell it can't be a line. Bethany this is all your fault with your early testing encouragement!
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs916747.gif

:haha: it's fun isn't it?!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> fucking hell it can't be a line. Bethany this is all your fault with your early testing encouragement!
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs916747.gif
> 
> what is that smiley meant to be doing? lol!Click to expand...

I ahve no fucking clue. i think i've just lost my mind


----------



## Sarachka

dried one inverted
 



Attached Files:







clearer1.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mummyApril

def def def something there! i want morning peesticks! eeekkk!


----------



## mummyApril

o god celebrity big brother....


----------



## poas

Lions and tigers and bears, Oh my! Two lots of suspicious weesticks in one day!! Tis too much, I fear I may go into labour!(by fear I mean...sort of...wish!)


----------



## Sarachka

I am petrified!!!! I'm going to be so upset in the morning and go to work in an even WORSE mood.


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Lions and tigers and bears, Oh my! Two lots of suspicious weesticks in one day!! Tis too much, I fear I may go into labour!(by fear I mean...sort of...wish!)

but can you see anything??!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can deffo see a line in the inverted one, I wonder about dried tests though but if I had that on mine dry I'd be seriously looking forward to poas tomorrow morning!! Mine's completely pure white dry :nope:

Gotta hit the sack, the kitten will be waking me up early! I'll be watching this space Sarachka, it's looking very good :thumbup: :dance:

Night lovelies xxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Essie

I see lines Sarah!!


----------



## Sarachka

but nothing came up immediately.


----------



## Sarachka

looking at it now, line has disappeared!


----------



## addie25

How much time passed be4 u saw a line?


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> How much time passed be4 u saw a line?

I dunnoooooooooooooooo! I pee-ed on it, went down and made a drink, thought I could see a reallllllllllllllly faint squinter, ummed and ahhed about it for a few mins. It's got darker as it's got drier. I think it's an evap.


----------



## mummyApril

i think i may have the most chilled out baby in the world! hes so funny he reminds me of a hippy haha


----------



## mummyApril

iv got all my fingers and toes crossed for you both!


----------



## poas

Sarachka said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Lions and tigers and bears, Oh my! Two lots of suspicious weesticks in one day!! Tis too much, I fear I may go into labour!(by fear I mean...sort of...wish!)
> 
> but can you see anything??!!!Click to expand...

Well....I think I see lines on yours and on the last in the row of three of B's, I would be cautiously excited-definitely call for buying more sticks.
I know what you mean though, it's gonna hurt if you get your hopes too high....but I think it's time for a new wave of turtle bebes and you and B both deserve little holiday bubbas x

Edit:my early ones got darker as they dried....and were barely there for days and days....


----------



## mummyApril

omg kerry katona in the bb house :/


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi........ I cannot deny that I can very clearly see something on your weesticks m'love - just saying :shrug: I'm not going to start jumping up and down just yet but there is something there FOR SURE!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i think i may have the most chilled out baby in the world! hes so funny he reminds me of a hippy haha

Ahhh, Cara did start off like that but un-chilled as the days went on. I started off having to wake her for feeds!! :saywhat::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

see there's a reason I never post about things until the witch arrives, I'm going to look so stupid tomorrow.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> omg kerry katona in the bb house :/

She looks like Pink!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka my early ones in the past got darker as they dried too, which is why I'm not reading much into mine which have gone invisible but yours look very promising.


----------



## Mollykins

Sez, I see the line doll and I'm on my phone. :happydance: 

Hi all. :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> see there's a reason I never post about things until the witch arrives, I'm going to look so stupid tomorrow.

I've been looking stupid every month for almost a year now!:shrug:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> How much time passed be4 u saw a line?
> 
> I dunnoooooooooooooooo! I pee-ed on it, went down and made a drink, thought I could see a reallllllllllllllly faint squinter, ummed and ahhed about it for a few mins. It's got darker as it's got drier. I think it's an evap.Click to expand...

I thought my lines were evaps, but the baby on my knee shows they weren't! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. More peesticks tomorrow??


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> see there's a reason I never post about things until the witch arrives, I'm going to look so stupid tomorrow.
> 
> I've been looking stupid every month for almost a year now!:shrug:Click to expand...

this is true

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/m109.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> see there's a reason I never post about things until the witch arrives, I'm going to look so stupid tomorrow.

Don't be daft! What's the point of all of us and our love of the weestick then? The only shame on you would be if you _*didn't*_ share!!


----------



## Mollykins

April, when did you deliver sweet baby James? (like the James Taylor reference? :winkwink:) in terms of weeks... I have an interest since we are twinsies and all. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

well also there's never been anything WORTH sharing!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm not going to mention anything to OH


----------



## addie25

No one will think u r stupid. I mean did u think I was stupid posting my faint lines.( I must have posted 8 :haha:) I'm sure u didn't think I was stupid bc we do not judge here and it's us saying we see lines. If it turns out ur not pregnant u shunt feel stupid bc there is something there today. I won't get all excited let's see what tomorrow brings but I do see something today :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> see there's a reason I never post about things until the witch arrives, I'm going to look so stupid tomorrow.
> 
> I've been looking stupid every month for almost a year now!:shrug:Click to expand...

That's nothing to do with weesticks love :shrug:

:tease:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> omg kerry katona in the bb house :/
> 
> She looks like Pink!Click to expand...

she does, i think she looks a lot better than before! er theyve put a traveller in there lol i think there might be some entertainment there lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sara you cant look stupid with us lot!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> omg kerry katona in the bb house :/
> 
> She looks like Pink!Click to expand...
> 
> she does, i think she looks a lot better than before! er theyve put a traveller in there lol i think there might be some entertainment there lolClick to expand...

I give it 24 hrs before a white transit van is in the corner of the garden


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, when did you deliver sweet baby James? (like the James Taylor reference? :winkwink:) in terms of weeks... I have an interest since we are twinsies and all. :haha:

i was 38 weeks and 3 days :) he was born 12th :)


----------



## mummyApril

omg crunchie youre going to be well jel Amy out of TOWIE is in cbb! haha


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> see there's a reason I never post about things until the witch arrives, I'm going to look so stupid tomorrow.
> 
> I've been looking stupid every month for almost a year now!:shrug:Click to expand...

LOL no you have not. If u look stupid I look stupid I mean I run around posting everything I pee on :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> see there's a reason I never post about things until the witch arrives, I'm going to look so stupid tomorrow.
> 
> I've been looking stupid every month for almost a year now!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing to do with weesticks love :shrug:
> 
> :tease:Click to expand...

:saywhat: Mrs Haggis


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i think i may have the most chilled out baby in the world! hes so funny he reminds me of a hippy haha

awwww little hippy baby!!! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> fucking hell it can't be a line. Bethany this is all your fault with your early testing encouragement!
> 
> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs916747.gif
> 
> what is that smiley meant to be doing? lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I ahve no fucking clue. i think i've just lost my mindClick to expand...

LOL WHAT IS THAT SMILEY MEANT TO BE DOING?????????????????:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> omg kerry katona in the bb house :/
> 
> She looks like Pink!Click to expand...
> 
> she does, i think she looks a lot better than before! er theyve put a traveller in there lol i think there might be some entertainment there lolClick to expand...
> 
> I give it 24 hrs before a white transit van is in the corner of the gardenClick to expand...

Either that or he will cut down all the trees in the garden then tarmac it and demand money for doing it!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> see there's a reason I never post about things until the witch arrives, I'm going to look so stupid tomorrow.
> 
> I've been looking stupid every month for almost a year now!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing to do with weesticks love :shrug:
> 
> :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: Mrs HaggisClick to expand...

Och wheesht ya auld bagpipe or I'll hit ye over the heid with ma kilt!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all again! All this sarachka excitement has kept me up too late! xxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

I watched this tonight, ya know, to cheer myself up

https://thanysthoughts.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/the-boy-in-the-striped-pajamas-movie.jpg

was a great film, so heartbreaking


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Night all again! All this sarachka excitement has kept me up too late! xxxxx

:sleep: well B!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Night all again! All this sarachka excitement has kept me up too late! xxxxx

Night love!!1 :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodly night B - sleep thee well and hope the kitty has a long lie :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I watched this tonight, ya know, to cheer myself up
> 
> https://thanysthoughts.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/the-boy-in-the-striped-pajamas-movie.jpg
> 
> was a great film, so heartbreaking

Did it work???


----------



## Sarachka

hehe well sometimes when I'm feeling sad I have to sort of dive further into the sadness and watch sad films


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll get you back tomorrow Kit:img:






:argh: Haggis!


----------



## addie25

:brat::brat::fool::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

My youngest asked me while I was making dinner last night, "mommy, what can I do?" I said, "you can play in your room." 
"No." 
"you could draw or colour."
"no." 
"hmm... You could dance like a crazy hippy."
"I am not dippy mom!"


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> hehe well sometimes when I'm feeling sad I have to sort of dive further into the sadness and watch sad films

I did that a few months ago this one song would make me cry so I would listen to it because it actually helped me move on very odd that it helped but it did.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> My youngest asked me while I was making dinner last night, "mommy, what can I do?" I said, "you can play in your room."
> "No."
> "you could draw or colour."
> "no."
> "hmm... You could dance like a crazy hippy."
> "I am not dippy mom!"

LOLOLOLOLOL :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I watched this tonight, ya know, to cheer myself up
> 
> https://thanysthoughts.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/the-boy-in-the-striped-pajamas-movie.jpg
> 
> was a great film, so heartbreaking

Even the picture makes me want to blub :cry: Is it about a boy in a concentration camp?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My youngest asked me while I was making dinner last night, "mommy, what can I do?" I said, "you can play in your room."
> "No."
> "you could draw or colour."
> "no."
> "hmm... You could dance like a crazy hippy."
> "I am not dippy mom!"

:haha: Cute!

How are you Molly my dear?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I watched this tonight, ya know, to cheer myself up
> 
> https://thanysthoughts.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/the-boy-in-the-striped-pajamas-movie.jpg
> 
> was a great film, so heartbreaking
> 
> Even the picture makes me want to blub :cry: Is it about a boy in a concentration camp?Click to expand...

Yes and the other boy is the son of a German I think. I did not watch it because it upset me to think about what happens at the end.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'll get you back tomorrow Kit:img:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argh: Haggis!

*blows huge raspberry in B's general direction*


----------



## addie25

I am reading breaking dawn again it is such a good book.


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah it's about a little boy whose Dad is high up in the Nazi army and they move house so he can work at the concentration camp. The German boy befriends a Jewish boy from the other side of the electric fence. It's absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I watched this tonight, ya know, to cheer myself up
> 
> https://thanysthoughts.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/the-boy-in-the-striped-pajamas-movie.jpg
> 
> was a great film, so heartbreaking
> 
> Even the picture makes me want to blub :cry: Is it about a boy in a concentration camp?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and the other boy is the son of a German I think. I did not watch it because it upset me to think about what happens at the end.Click to expand...

It puts me in mind of a book we read in school - it was called "I am David" and it was amazing but really emotional. I nuvved it and I still have my school copy of the book.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My youngest asked me while I was making dinner last night, "mommy, what can I do?" I said, "you can play in your room."
> "No."
> "you could draw or colour."
> "no."
> "hmm... You could dance like a crazy hippy."
> "I am not dippy mom!"
> 
> :haha: Cute!
> 
> How are you Molly my dear?Click to expand...

I am well. Relaxing on the couch with my feet up while my oldest massaged baby lotion on my tum... Cause of course, "the baby needs BABY lotion mommy" :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I loved that book too Kit!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My youngest asked me while I was making dinner last night, "mommy, what can I do?" I said, "you can play in your room."
> "No."
> "you could draw or colour."
> "no."
> "hmm... You could dance like a crazy hippy."
> "I am not dippy mom!"
> 
> :haha: Cute!
> 
> How are you Molly my dear?Click to expand...
> 
> I am well. Relaxing on the couch with my feet up while my oldest massaged baby lotion on my tum... Cause of course, "the baby needs BABY lotion mommy" :haha:Click to expand...

Good girl Molly! And yes, baby lotion can be absorbed by Leo through the skin on your tum :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I remember that book Kit! I loved it too. Aww, now I want to read it.


----------



## Mollykins

I think I'm going to watch that movie tonight Sarah. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I loved that book too Kit!!!




Mollykins said:


> I remember that book Kit! I loved it too. Aww, now I want to read it.

Y'know, it's one of the few things from the school curriculum from my childhood that had any lasting impact on me. All the Shakespearian plays or sonnets from Keats have disappeared from my memory, but this stays in there forever I think!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I loved that book too Kit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I remember that book Kit! I loved it too. Aww, now I want to read it.Click to expand...
> 
> Y'know, it's one of the few things from the school curriculum from my childhood that had any lasting impact on me. All the Shakespearian plays or sonnets from Keats have disappeared from my memory, but this stays in there forever I think!Click to expand...

Absolutely! I am always more firmly impacted by the "based on real life" stuff.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I loved that book too Kit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I remember that book Kit! I loved it too. Aww, now I want to read it.Click to expand...
> 
> Y'know, it's one of the few things from the school curriculum from my childhood that had any lasting impact on me. All the Shakespearian plays or sonnets from Keats have disappeared from my memory, but this stays in there forever I think!Click to expand...

yeah this and the JFK conspiracy theories for me


----------



## Mollykins

Of course, I'm a bit of a nerd .... I love Shakespeare and poets... Drama.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I loved that book too Kit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I remember that book Kit! I loved it too. Aww, now I want to read it.Click to expand...
> 
> Y'know, it's one of the few things from the school curriculum from my childhood that had any lasting impact on me. All the Shakespearian plays or sonnets from Keats have disappeared from my memory, but this stays in there forever I think!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah this and the JFK conspiracy theories for meClick to expand...

Oh yes... "back and to the left"


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, don't you need your mommy sleep?


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's nighty night from me...a positively late night for me when I know my wee angel will be up for booby juice in around 2 hours :wacko: Must get some :sleep: before then.

Good night all - and Sezi/B...I expect weestick updates quick smart on the morn please! Fank yooooo :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, don't you need your mommy sleep?

Tuned in to my thoughts as usual Molly :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, don't you need your mommy sleep?
> 
> Tuned in to my thoughts as usual Molly :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: nuv you. 

:sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

im gonan go too, get ready for my disappointment in the morning. night night yall, thansk for your encouragement


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight sez, can't wait for your wee stick in the morning! oh and just remember, tomorrow is Friday! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I think I'm going to watch that movie tonight Sarah. :thumbup:

I am going to do the same actually I just asked DH if we could get it on netflix.


----------



## addie25

If you could have a power like one of the twilight characters or Harry Potter or just make one up what would u want to be able to do.... I want to be able to have the gift of apparation just show up anywhere in the word whenever I wanted:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I can never decide between two on that question:

The ability to have the most amazing and perfect gymnastics / acrobatic skills 

Or

The ability to speak every language in the world


----------



## mummyApril

i need to go and express one boob its huge lol


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie I can never decide between two on that question:
> 
> The ability to have the most amazing and perfect gymnastics / acrobatic skills
> 
> Or
> 
> The ability to speak every language in the world

Those are cool gifts as well!!! I just want to be able to blink and come visit any place my heart desires. And I could visit you girls as well if I could apparate!!!


----------



## Mollykins

It is on netflix... Instant too! It's been in my queue for ages.


----------



## addie25

mollykins said:


> it is on netflix... Instant too! It's been in my queue for ages.

ohh yayayayay im going to watch it later!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I would like to fly and speak every language.... I pick two. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Those movies make me very sad bc I think of my family. A lot of my French relatives died in the Holocaust. My grandparents and 2 aunts had to change homes every night and my grandfather got captured 3 times. He got an award after the holocaust for all he did he saved many lives. My mom was born well after that time as was one of her sisters (they are like 18 -20 years younger than their older sisters that were living during that time) I was raised catholic tho bc my dad but my mom always told me the stories she heard about that time.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I would like to fly and speak every language.... I pick two. :haha:

OOOO FLYING IS FUN!!! TAKE ME FOR A SPIN!!!!! :plane:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i need to go and express one boob its huge lol

:haha: I remember that.


----------



## Mollykins

:-=


----------



## addie25

Hiii Molly!


----------



## Mollykins

OB appt tomorrow....


----------



## addie25

Oh yay that's exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Sheesh you girls were chatty while I was AFK! Rightly so - SEZI!!
I see lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Addie, yes I'm excited. I get a cervical check every week as of last week so we'll see if there is any change. I will also get my results back from the group b strep test.


----------



## LunaLady

I bought some turtle presents today!! :dance:
I need to stuff them all in envelopes and get those sent out.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Hi Addie, yes I'm excited. I get a cervical check every week as of last week so we'll see if there is any change. I will also get my results back from the group b strep test.

I'm sure you will hear great news!!!

Hi Luna!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> I bought some turtle presents today!! :dance:
> I need to stuff them all in envelopes and get those sent out.

Aww, turtle gifts. I feel so rotten.... I absolutely fail at sending things through post. A trait I inherited from my Aunt. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

So my MW called with the results of my bloodwork done yesterday.

Vit D levels are better, but still low. As you may (but probably don't! :haha: ) remember - my level before was 6. It's now 21. Anything under 33 is considered very low - with normal levels being 50-100. :shrug: I'm still taking the tabs she gave me, but I haven't been very consistent. She tut-tuted at me and told me to be better about taking them. Okay.

And my B vitamins are low, too. Sheesh! I feel like I eat a ton of protein, but she wants me to track my food intake to make sure I'm getting enough. Annoying. I quite dislike writing down everything I eat. I did far too many years of that during my anorexic/bulimic years :growlmad:

I'm just not a super fan of taking supplements and such... I'm not feeling like I'm not getting good nutrition, so...? I've been doing really good on a day to day basis with the once or twice a week naughty sweet thing... That can't be that bad, eh?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I bought some turtle presents today!! :dance:
> I need to stuff them all in envelopes and get those sent out.
> 
> Aww, turtle gifts. I feel so rotten.... I absolutely fail at sending things through post. A trait I inherited from my Aunt. :haha:Click to expand...

I'm pretty terrible at getting stuff to the post, too... Took me like a week to get Kit's stuff out even though I had it all ready! And my turtle gifts are done, I just need to pack them up and send them out... 

I think I'm afraid of the cost.... :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Since she didn't really seem concerned I guess u are fine just need to take the pills she gave u miss :hugs: I hate writing down what I eat I had to do that bc my stomach disorder and that was during the time I was eating more oatmeal than anything else and my doctor must have thought I was odd. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> So my MW called with the results of my bloodwork done yesterday.
> 
> Vit D levels are better, but still low. As you may (but probably don't! :haha: ) remember - my level before was 6. It's now 21. Anything under 33 is considered very low - with normal levels being 50-100. :shrug: I'm still taking the tabs she gave me, but I haven't been very consistent. She tut-tuted at me and told me to be better about taking them. Okay.
> 
> And my B vitamins are low, too. Sheesh! I feel like I eat a ton of protein, but she wants me to track my food intake to make sure I'm getting enough. Annoying. I quite dislike writing down everything I eat. I did far too many years of that during my anorexic/bulimic years :growlmad:
> 
> I'm just not a super fan of taking supplements and such... I'm not feeling like I'm not getting good nutrition, so...? I've been doing really good on a day to day basis with the once or twice a week naughty sweet thing... That can't be that bad, eh?

I do remember you had low vit D levels. I'm sorry its such a pain. :/


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I bought some turtle presents today!! :dance:
> I need to stuff them all in envelopes and get those sent out.
> 
> Aww, turtle gifts. I feel so rotten.... I absolutely fail at sending things through post. A trait I inherited from my Aunt. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty terrible at getting stuff to the post, too... Took me like a week to get Kit's stuff out even though I had it all ready! And my turtle gifts are done, I just need to pack them up and send them out...
> 
> I think I'm afraid of the cost.... :shrug:Click to expand...

I think the fear of the cost does play a role for me because a lot of other things are taking priority lately (financially) but also, I had grand aspirations to hand make all of them.... :dohh: That is no longer the case! :haha:


----------



## addie25

It's about 7 to 11 dollars if you go to the post office I was worried at first it would cost a lot. Ahh that movie is not available for me I have to order the DVD!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

:haha: Fooled you! I'm not really up at 4.40am, I'm not that dynamic!:wacko: But Kitten and Pooface woke me up and I had a wee and did a weestick and there was much :bfn: ness going on and The Only Logical Explanation for that, since good hcg only rises, is that Danish Crapsticks are Crap and have misleading indentations and it's not the first time I've fallen for them. That said *Sarachka* I think that on your side of the Channel things are looking alot more promising, on account of the density of your line:thumbup: Buy yourself a big gun weestick tomorrow:gun:

Soooooooo I am at least purged for the moment of my testing itch and will saunter back for The Eleven DPO one with no expectations- but it has been fun. That initial thrill always pleases :fool: 

*AND let me quickly tell you my weird dream- had it just now- I was weeing on what I knew to be faulty IC's and they came up positive straight away but the test line got redder and redder and then became a droplet of blood and then a trickle of blood...scary! So I take it as a premonition of impending AF rather than bfpness!*

Onwards and upwards, onwards and upwards, she said, schlepping her rock up the hillside.

Back to sleepybyes for me now, my mum and I are taking Holly to the pool tomorrow morning, need to be on form for that :happydance:

Have lovely days/nights all:kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: B, I love you and your querky self.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'll get you back tomorrow Kit:img:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argh: Haggis!
> 
> *blows huge raspberry in B's general direction*Click to expand...

:ignore:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I _MUST_ get back to sleep but if it's supernatural gifts you were talking about then I'd quite like to be able to breathe underwater. Or be able to run so fast that I could break the 2hr record for the Marathon :thumbup: Or fall pregnant when I choose :haha:

nighty night! xxx


----------



## Sarachka

NOTHING this morning. No hint Of anything on this damn wee stick


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poosticks :nope:


----------



## poas

Do you have a pic Sarah, although if you say its blank I don't mean to seem rude by asking for proof x


----------



## poas

I have awoken in a very weird state of mind-can't decide if I'm happy/sad/bored etc and my hips are KILLING me :( Is it horrible of me that (on his first day of holiday,today) I am getting annoyed that oh isn't up yet to sort out living room? We have agreed that as Em is coming today for 8nights that we will not yet paint colour(base coat done) or put down carpet, but that we will put our rugs down and set the room up as is............SO WHY WON'T HE DO IT?!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Things are looking up! It's Friday! I actually ENJOYED my morning decaf cappuccino and didn't feel like hurling (even though my Omegas are repeating on me horribly). Definite Friday feeling in the shop today...already had conversations about oral sex, boob size and bananas (don't ask :haha:) and the Irishman isn't even here yet....today is going to be a fun day

I can't wait to find B's weestick installment for today :happydance:

https://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp16/bighaste00/FridayCat.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't have a chance to finish my message earlier Sarachka, munkie miss wanted my attention, but just to say that since you don't know when you O'd it could still be too early for you so don't lose heart just yet. Even for me it's early at 8dpo and I'm cynical for myself but not for you :hugs: And it's Friday! Big nuv xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> ugh I dunno, I think it's just a dent.

I see a line too!!!!!

You bloody cow! Waiting til I go to bed before you post! I think I shall have to sulk :sulk:


----------



## new mummy2010

gosh you chatty lot i cant keep up!!!!
trying to pack for a wk end away but nate just chucked up a whole 4oz's


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin! I won a Blankety Blank cheque book and pen with my weestick today :nope: Not a glimmer of hope :cry: Oh my and you were excited too, I feel like I've let you down terribly. Promise promise promise that next month my weesticks won't be evil evaps, just for you Trin :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Of course, I'm a bit of a nerd .... I love Shakespeare and poets... Drama.

Me too! I also still have my Austen and Bronte from school and re-read them often. Also Zakes Mda - amazingly profound books that stay with me

Addie, I just reread Breaking Dawn. The Twilight series is my holiday-feeling read and Braking Dawn was my reward for staying pregnant....I know, I'm :fool:


----------



## new mummy2010

where are your wee stick pics sezi?


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Those movies make me very sad bc I think of my family. A lot of my French relatives died in the Holocaust. My grandparents and 2 aunts had to change homes every night and my grandfather got captured 3 times. He got an award after the holocaust for all he did he saved many lives. My mom was born well after that time as was one of her sisters (they are like 18 -20 years younger than their older sisters that were living during that time) I was raised catholic tho bc my dad but my mom always told me the stories she heard about that time.

We learnt after DH's granddad died last month that he had witnessed his parents taken out into the street and shot. His brother too. They were Polish Jews. He escaped and was eventually caught in Spain and put in a concentration camp. Then he escaped againa dn made it to England where he joined the Polish unit of the RAF

My great grandfather on my mother's side was also in a concentration camp. He has a swastika tattoo and his camp number tattooed on his arm so he always wore long sleeves because he was ashamed of them


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin! I won a Blankety Blank cheque book and pen with my weestick today :nope: Not a glimmer of hope :cry: Oh my and you were excited too, I feel like I've let you down terribly. Promise promise promise that next month my weesticks won't be evil evaps, just for you Trin :hugs:

It's a deal sweetie :hugs: And you could never let me down! Silly Turtles :wacko::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I forgot to tell you yesterday that I was sitting on the hockey stands with Ch'ien watching Toine play hockey. He went to the tuck shop and bought these giant biscuits for him and his brothers and when he got back he offered me some. I said no thanks and took out my fruit to eat. So he says again 'have a bite of my biscuit' and again I said no thanks so he says 'you have to eat for the baby. I bet you didn't even have breakfast or lunch'. So I said '. I did. I had cottage cheese and crackers for lunch.' So he quizzed me on how much of everything I had eaten! Eventually I said, the baby's the size of a lime, it doesn't need much food, so he says "A lime is a VERY important stage! You need to feed it!" :rofl:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> I forgot to tell you yesterday that I was sitting on the hockey stands with Ch'ien watching Toine play hockey. He went to the tuck shop and bought these giant biscuits for him and his brothers and when he got back he offered me some. I said no thanks and took out my fruit to eat. So he says again 'have a bite of my biscuit' and again I said no thanks so he says 'you have to eat for the baby. I bet you didn't even have breakfast or lunch'. So I said '. I did. I had cottage cheese and crackers for lunch.' So he quizzed me on how much of everything I had eaten! Eventually I said, the baby's the size of a lime, it doesn't need much food, so he says "A lime is a VERY important stage! You need to feed it!" :rofl:

awww bless Ch'ien thats so sweet:cloud9:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I forgot to tell you yesterday that I was sitting on the hockey stands with Ch'ien watching Toine play hockey. He went to the tuck shop and bought these giant biscuits for him and his brothers and when he got back he offered me some. I said no thanks and took out my fruit to eat. So he says again 'have a bite of my biscuit' and again I said no thanks so he says 'you have to eat for the baby. I bet you didn't even have breakfast or lunch'. So I said '. I did. I had cottage cheese and crackers for lunch.' So he quizzed me on how much of everything I had eaten! Eventually I said, the baby's the size of a lime, it doesn't need much food, so he says "A lime is a VERY important stage! You need to feed it!" :rofl:

that's so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

At the pool with my mum and cutiebum :dance: My big niece didn't get the place she wanted at Warwick University but has got her second choice Leicester :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I am off to get my hair chopped :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was a random snippet of info for you all :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I meant that last post about my niece not your hair Essie!! Bet it will look and feel great :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where's that haggis muncher hiding out today? :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> NOTHING this morning. No hint Of anything on this damn wee stick

It is still early for both you and B. I never ever get a positive at 8dpo I got one at 10dpo.


TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm a bit of a nerd .... I love Shakespeare and poets... Drama.
> 
> Me too! I also still have my Austen and Bronte from school and re-read them often. Also Zakes Mda - amazingly profound books that stay with me
> 
> Addie, I just reread Breaking Dawn. The Twilight series is my holiday-feeling read and Braking Dawn was my reward for staying pregnant....I know, I'm :fool:Click to expand...

It's soooo good I have a hard time putting it down!



TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Those movies make me very sad bc I think of my family. A lot of my French relatives died in the Holocaust. My grandparents and 2 aunts had to change homes every night and my grandfather got captured 3 times. He got an award after the holocaust for all he did he saved many lives. My mom was born well after that time as was one of her sisters (they are like 18 -20 years younger than their older sisters that were living during that time) I was raised catholic tho bc my dad but my mom always told me the stories she heard about that time.
> 
> We learnt after DH's granddad died last month that he had witnessed his parents taken out into the street and shot. His brother too. They were Polish Jews. He escaped and was eventually caught in Spain and put in a concentration camp. Then he escaped againa dn made it to England where he joined the Polish unit of the RAF
> 
> My great grandfather on my mother's side was also in a concentration camp. He has a swastika tattoo and his camp number tattooed on his arm so he always wore long sleeves because he was ashamed of themClick to expand...

WOW. My family does not talk about it except my mom since she did not live during that time will tell me what she knows. My aunts never ever talk about it. They were in hiding and them moved around but my grandparents told them they were not jewish and put them in catholic schools as they moved around. My grandfather died when my mom was 3 so I never got to ask him about all he did I just read his awards for saving many people including a town during those times.One of my moms cousins were waiting to get on a train to go to a camp and a soldier saved her bc he thought she looked like his daughter. My grandparents adopted her. Her parents went to the camp and died. I do watch those movies and I do read the books but it becomes personal sometimes so I have a hard time.


----------



## addie25

Well I do not expect I will do much today. My medication makes me very very very tired and have no motivation to get dressed sometimes to go out. One of my friends is on the same medication said she feels the same so I am glad I am not reacting differently. I will most likely watch tv, read, and cook dinner later today. It was hard to get out of bed even tho I was awake and could not fall back to sleep. DH was laughing bc I laid on my stomach and pushed myself out and landed on my knees then got up. He thinks im nutty but it was hard to just standddddd!!! Once I lower the dose of this shot I think I wont be as tired but that is still over a week away!!!!


----------



## addie25

:ignore:


----------



## immie

Hi ladies :) i let you know of my BFP 2 days ago as soon as i found out and a couple asked for pictures of the tests but my sister has my camera and i can't get over to her because my stupid new car needs fixing which hopefully will be done within the next few days then i'll get them up asap! :D

Just a quick update from me...
I called up the doctors first thing yesterday morning and got myself an appt for the afternoon. I took the tests and showed the doc and he said deffo preggers! He's worked out that i', 5 weeks 1 day today and i have my first antenatal appt on friday 23rd September by which point i'll be 10 weeks, seems so far away! :(

Anyway please do fill me in on everything exciting going on in your lives! I spend my life online now so i'll be sure to be posting on here everyday now :haha:

Love to all xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

immie said:


> Hi ladies :) i let you know of my BFP 2 days ago as soon as i found out and a couple asked for pictures of the tests but my sister has my camera and i can't get over to her because my stupid new car needs fixing which hopefully will be done within the next few days then i'll get them up asap! :D
> 
> Just a quick update from me...
> I called up the doctors first thing yesterday morning and got myself an appt for the afternoon. I took the tests and showed the doc and he said deffo preggers! He's worked out that i', 5 weeks 1 day today and i have my first antenatal appt on friday 23rd September by which point i'll be 10 weeks, seems so far away! :(
> 
> Anyway please do fill me in on everything exciting going on in your lives! I spend my life online now so i'll be sure to be posting on here everyday now :haha:
> 
> Love to all xxxx

That's so exciting! :happydance: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## TrinityMom

I've had such a fun afternoon picking out paint colours to paint my lounge. I LOOOOOOVE painting. Also bought some paint for some of the darker furniture in the house that I have been wanting to change. I have been inspired by B's antiqued green goodies :happydance: fun fun!


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning/afternoon my lovelies. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Good morning/afternoon my lovelies. :hugs:

Hello Mollybean!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon my lovelies. :hugs:
> 
> Hello Mollybean!Click to expand...

I love your crazy happy mood today. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon my lovelies. :hugs:
> 
> Hello Mollybean!Click to expand...
> 
> I love your crazy happy mood today. :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon my lovelies. :hugs:
> 
> Hello Mollybean!Click to expand...
> 
> I love your crazy happy mood today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too :haha:Click to expand...

Silly woman. :haha: 
Random share.... I hate America's views on "handling" pregnant women.


----------



## Sarachka

So I'm going to test again tonight and see if anything is clearer. I had to pee at work at abt 4:30pm so I need to store it in!!


----------



## Sarachka

Moly what are those views?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Random share.... I hate America's views on "handling" pregnant women.

I'm with you, my dear. I just started reading this book called PUSHED and it's all about how the American way to go about pregnancy/labor/birth is just so unnatural and causes so many problems - all at the convenience of the doctors and hospitals. Sad, really. We have the highest infant and mother mortality rate of all developed nations. :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

And re-watching The Business of Being Born (which is on NetFlix instant! Everyone watch it!!) yesterday just instills in me how happy I am to have the option to home birth. I know everyone doesn't have that option (some insurance doesn't cover it, and in some states it is actually ILLEGAL to birth outside a hospital.....), but I am just so thankful that I'll be able to give my baby the best possible start without the interference of 'modern medical interventions'.


----------



## LunaLady

Is anyone else doing a homebirth? I can't recall... I'd suspect Trin :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon my lovelies. :hugs:
> 
> Hello Mollybean!Click to expand...
> 
> I love your crazy happy mood today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Silly woman. :haha:
> Random share.... I hate America's views on "handling" pregnant women.Click to expand...

How do they "handle" you? Probably pretty much the same as here because we're based largely on the American model
I take it the ob app didn't go well?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Is anyone else doing a homebirth? I can't recall... I'd suspect Trin :hugs:

Had 3 and def going for a 4th :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else doing a homebirth? I can't recall... I'd suspect Trin :hugs:
> 
> Had 3 and def going for a 4th :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance:
Have you read Pushed by Jennifer Block?? I just got it from the library yesterday and it's awesome. It's like The Business of Being Born but with twice the statistics and information. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Tomorrow starts my last week in the '20s' :shock:
Only 78 more days to go?! My due date seems so much farther away than that... I should probably get started on the nursery, eh??? 

Oh, and I've got my parents convinced to get us the stroller/carseat combo set we want rather than a second crib (because I've already got a second-hand crib from a lady on craigslist for doing side-car co-sleeping) :dance: I'm happy about that. I really don't see us using a second crib. If he wants to sleep on his own, we can move the side-car crib to the nursery. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

I wish I could do a homebirth. :( Insurance won't cover it and we can't afford it on our own. :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:



> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:

:shock: GEEZ! Talk about pushy.... wow. I'm sorry you're under that kind of pressure, Molly... That's really not very fair. She can't make decisions like that for you. It comes back to the 'convenience factor' sounds like... Whatever is convenient for her as your doctor.... Annoying.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I wish I could do a homebirth. :( Insurance won't cover it and we can't afford it on our own. :nope:

It is so unfortunate how many insurance policies don't cover home births. If ours didn't cover it I think I would have just done a hospital birth, too. Our midwife isn't expensive for the actual birth - it's the prenatal care that adds up. And she won't do the birth if she hasn't done at least most of the prenatal care - which is understandable. But, the birth itself is only $1,500. 

It might not be too late - but does your insurance cover a birthing center birth?


----------



## addie25

immie said:


> Hi ladies :) i let you know of my BFP 2 days ago as soon as i found out and a couple asked for pictures of the tests but my sister has my camera and i can't get over to her because my stupid new car needs fixing which hopefully will be done within the next few days then i'll get them up asap! :D
> 
> Just a quick update from me...
> I called up the doctors first thing yesterday morning and got myself an appt for the afternoon. I took the tests and showed the doc and he said deffo preggers! He's worked out that i', 5 weeks 1 day today and i have my first antenatal appt on friday 23rd September by which point i'll be 10 weeks, seems so far away! :(
> 
> Anyway please do fill me in on everything exciting going on in your lives! I spend my life online now so i'll be sure to be posting on here everyday now :haha:
> 
> Love to all xxxx

Very exciting. Glad you will be posting more. :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:

That stinks you are getting pressured like that. My regular OBGYN knows I like to be in control and gives me all the options and lets me pick what I want. The only thing that upset me with him was I was his only patient that had a genetic issue and he did not know what to do with me and did not give me the extra week off bc I did not need it medically :shrug: He did call me every day for a bit to see how I was doing tho. The other OBGYN who did the procedure said I could take as long as I needed so that was good. My IVF doc is great at what he does one of the best but is so busy that he talks at me and then runs out :shrug: I trust him tho and I discuss things with the lab anyway and they are always answering all my questions.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:

That's insane! There's no logic there at all :shrug: Inductions before being overdue GREATLY increase your chances of more interventions and a caesar :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

It is rotten. I am going in today and saying, "So I've decided on the Mirena, not the tubal." 

I'm a bit of a hippy. I do not want to surgically alter my body like that. I would rather use an effective, low impact (on my body) birth control for the rest of my life (or until menopause :haha:) than cut up or burn body parts. You know?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:
> 
> That's insane! There's no logic there at all :shrug: Inductions before being overdue GREATLY increase your chances of more interventions and a caesar :nope:Click to expand...

I know, it makes me want to cry sometimes. I can't tell you how often I've threatened my OH with conveniently NOT making it to the hospital in time. I k.ow that my inner amazon is strong though and I will not allow them to fit me into their cookie cutter plan if it doesnt work for me or baby. :bodyb:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:
> 
> That's insane! There's no logic there at all :shrug: Inductions before being overdue GREATLY increase your chances of more interventions and a caesar :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it makes me want to cry sometimes. I can't tell you how often I've threatened my OH with conveniently NOT making it to the hospital in time. I k.ow that my inner amazon is strong though and I will not allow them to fit me into their cookie cutter plan if it doesnt work for me or baby. :bodyb:Click to expand...

AHH not making it to the hospital is my biggest fear!! It has happened to 2 of my aunts. Ive mentioned before that in my family when you go into labour you run to the hospital even if contractions are far apart bc it goes quick so quick that some cousins were born in the car!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:
> 
> That's insane! There's no logic there at all :shrug: Inductions before being overdue GREATLY increase your chances of more interventions and a caesar :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it makes me want to cry sometimes. I can't tell you how often I've threatened my OH with conveniently NOT making it to the hospital in time. I k.ow that my inner amazon is strong though and I will not allow them to fit me into their cookie cutter plan if it doesnt work for me or baby. :bodyb:Click to expand...
> 
> AHH not making it to the hospital is my biggest fear!! It has happened to 2 of my aunts. Ive mentioned before that in my family when you go into labour you run to the hospital even if contractions are far apart bc it goes quick so quick that some cousins were born in the car!!!!!!Click to expand...

I've always been oddly confident with birthing without the hospital...I threatened to go into the forest to deliver my first. :haha: its very basic, primal stuff... your body knows what its doing.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:
> 
> That's insane! There's no logic there at all :shrug: Inductions before being overdue GREATLY increase your chances of more interventions and a caesar :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it makes me want to cry sometimes. I can't tell you how often I've threatened my OH with conveniently NOT making it to the hospital in time. I k.ow that my inner amazon is strong though and I will not allow them to fit me into their cookie cutter plan if it doesnt work for me or baby. :bodyb:Click to expand...
> 
> AHH not making it to the hospital is my biggest fear!! It has happened to 2 of my aunts. Ive mentioned before that in my family when you go into labour you run to the hospital even if contractions are far apart bc it goes quick so quick that some cousins were born in the car!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've always been oddly confident with birthing without the hospital...I threatened to go into the forest to deliver my first. :haha: its very basic, primal stuff... your body knows what its doing.Click to expand...

My mw lives and works about an hour away from me - without traffic. And my labours are pretty quick. Not 1 hour quick but pretty quick. But I'm not at all stressed about her not arriving on time. If she doesn't, DH and I will be fine. And I want an unassisted birth as far as possible. So, happy to have her there checking me, but I want to catch my own baby, or DH can


----------



## TrinityMom

I am very aware of my larger-than-a-grapefruit uterus today :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:
> 
> That's insane! There's no logic there at all :shrug: Inductions before being overdue GREATLY increase your chances of more interventions and a caesar :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it makes me want to cry sometimes. I can't tell you how often I've threatened my OH with conveniently NOT making it to the hospital in time. I k.ow that my inner amazon is strong though and I will not allow them to fit me into their cookie cutter plan if it doesnt work for me or baby. :bodyb:Click to expand...
> 
> AHH not making it to the hospital is my biggest fear!! It has happened to 2 of my aunts. Ive mentioned before that in my family when you go into labour you run to the hospital even if contractions are far apart bc it goes quick so quick that some cousins were born in the car!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've always been oddly confident with birthing without the hospital...I threatened to go into the forest to deliver my first. :haha: its very basic, primal stuff... your body knows what its doing.Click to expand...

That is very true your body does know what it is doing.
I just like to see whats going on tho. I like to hear the heart beat make sure baby is not stressed from all thats going on. After what has happened I just want to know everything is going well and see and hear that all is going well. But I do agree home birth would be relaxing and nice!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi my international beauties KISS KISS KISS :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

Me is on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: 

MummyMonkey is having a lie down since I think a day in the life of HollyMonkey has exhausted her, nay 2 and a half days now:haha:

I've made her a nommo salad, and have SAUSAGES to barbeque, and quinoa and greeny beanies, so that should put her to rights:thumbup:

GORGEOUS SUNSHINY BALMY EVENING and lots of lovely mum to daughter chat, and family issues chat, and inane blabber chat. 

*I keep adding "ness" to my words all the time, FOR WHICH I BLAME YOU TRIN! My mum raised an eyebrow just now when I said "look at all this lovely sunny dayness we still have at 7.30pm"*


----------



## Mollykins

I can understand your mentality on it Addie. :hugs:

Yay for larger than a grapefruit! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi my international beauties KISS KISS KISS :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> Me is on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> MummyMonkey is having a lie down since I think a day in the life of HollyMonkey has exhausted her, nay 2 and a half days now:haha:
> 
> I've made her a nommo salad, and have SAUSAGES to barbeque, and quinoa and greeny beanies, so that should put her to rights:thumbup:
> 
> GORGEOUS SUNSHINY BALMY EVENING and lots of lovely mum to daughter chat, and family issues chat, and inane blabber chat.
> 
> *I keep adding "ness" to my words all the time, FOR WHICH I BLAME YOU TRIN! My mum raised an eyebrow just now when I said "look at all this lovely sunny dayness we still have at 7.30pm"*

:haha: I love it! I add "ness" and "ish" to words a lot. 
I'm glad you are having such a good time with mummymonkey.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi my international beauties KISS KISS KISS :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> Me is on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> MummyMonkey is having a lie down since I think a day in the life of HollyMonkey has exhausted her, nay 2 and a half days now:haha:
> 
> I've made her a nommo salad, and have SAUSAGES to barbeque, and quinoa and greeny beanies, so that should put her to rights:thumbup:
> 
> GORGEOUS SUNSHINY BALMY EVENING and lots of lovely mum to daughter chat, and family issues chat, and inane blabber chat.
> 
> *I keep adding "ness" to my words all the time, FOR WHICH I BLAME YOU TRIN! My mum raised an eyebrow just now when I said "look at all this lovely sunny dayness we still have at 7.30pm"*

:blush: sorry *hangs head in grammar shame*


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The OB appt isn't until 4pm but its ongoing. She started pushing for me to accept an induction at 39 weeks simply because I've have had two successful vaginal births (like what the hell does that have to do with it?) And when discussing birth control, I asked if the mirena (an iud) had the same prevention rate as a tubal and she said yes. Then started pushing for a Tubal, I said that I would rather have the mirena because I stopped getting AF when I had the mirena in. She then said, "oh, well if that's the case I can do the tubal and the some intra uterine cauterization to essentially scar your uterin lining so you wouldn't get your menses any more and you definitely wouldn't get pregnant again." I said nothing really just shook my head. Then last week, as we are wnding thw appt she says, " so I want to schedule your induction..." She schedules it for the 13th of Sept and says (as shes leaving), " okay, so that'll work perfectly, I'll be able to come in the next day and do your tubal. See you next week." :shock:
> 
> That's insane! There's no logic there at all :shrug: Inductions before being overdue GREATLY increase your chances of more interventions and a caesar :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it makes me want to cry sometimes. I can't tell you how often I've threatened my OH with conveniently NOT making it to the hospital in time. I k.ow that my inner amazon is strong though and I will not allow them to fit me into their cookie cutter plan if it doesnt work for me or baby. :bodyb:Click to expand...

It's actually very common among women without the choice to home-birth. I'm on the Mothering.com forum, too, and there's whole sections dedicated to unassisted births, and many of those women who's insurance doesn't cover home birth do intentionally 'not make it in time to the hospital'. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Home Births? Home Births?:saywhat: I still haven't got past the Home Spermination phase yet:fool:

You're all mad. You could get those delicious meals served on a platter to you, honestly the food where I birthed Holly was really good:haha: It was though! I remember to this day a lasagne delivered directly from the MonkeyGods to humble me the day after she was born [-o&lt;


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I can understand your mentality on it Addie. :hugs:
> 
> Yay for larger than a grapefruit! :happydance:

:hugs: im a control freak lol need to see alllll thats happening :fool:



HollyMonkey said:


> Hi my international beauties KISS KISS KISS :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> Me is on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> MummyMonkey is having a lie down since I think a day in the life of HollyMonkey has exhausted her, nay 2 and a half days now:haha:
> 
> I've made her a nommo salad, and have SAUSAGES to barbeque, and quinoa and greeny beanies, so that should put her to rights:thumbup:
> 
> GORGEOUS SUNSHINY BALMY EVENING and lots of lovely mum to daughter chat, and family issues chat, and inane blabber chat.
> 
> *I keep adding "ness" to my words all the time, FOR WHICH I BLAME YOU TRIN! My mum raised an eyebrow just now when I said "look at all this lovely sunny dayness we still have at 7.30pm"*

OHHH sounds like a lovely day. LOL do not worry adding "ness" to your words is fun!!!! I speak like I am from England now and people look at me like I am :fool::fool:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Home Births? Home Births?:saywhat: I still haven't got past the Home Spermination phase yet:fool:
> 
> You're all mad. You could get those delicious meals served on a platter to you, honestly the food where I birthed Holly was really good:haha: It was though! I remember to this day a lasagne delivered directly from the MonkeyGods to humble me the day after she was born [-o&lt;

The food in American hospitals is HORRIBLE. It's basically fast food. Burgers, fries, over processed vegetables, puddings, cakes and lots and lots of fruit juice. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had I opted for a home birth I'd have been cooking lasagne for DH and the big feet in our kitchen the day after the birth! :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, can you feel your uterus, now? I think it was about 11 weeks that I could feel it when I would lay flat on my back. I was so amazed! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Home Births? Home Births?:saywhat: I still haven't got past the Home Spermination phase yet:fool:
> 
> You're all mad. You could get those delicious meals served on a platter to you, honestly the food where I birthed Holly was really good:haha: It was though! I remember to this day a lasagne delivered directly from the MonkeyGods to humble me the day after she was born [-o&lt;
> 
> The food in American hospitals is HORRIBLE. It's basically fast food. Burgers, fries, over processed vegetables, puddings, cakes and lots and lots of fruit juice. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ooh no you don't want that:nope: Your only options are a homebirth or packing a picnic/camping stove so you can do your own food in your room?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I straddle the fence on the home birth issue, but since DH is *adamantly pro-hospital* I don't like to dispute. I have the 9 months of belly joy, why deny him his evacuation wishes :shrug: 
Plus I get my lasagne into the bargain :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DO YOU GET THE CAMEMBERT CHEESE TUMMY YET GIRLS? When it goes into a sharp triangle when you sit up? Like a slice of Camembert!


----------



## addie25

The weeks are really :plane: by!!! I can not believe it is the weekend tomorrow!!! I would love it to be Fall already :brat::brat: but as I said tho weeks are flying by.


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> do you get the camembert cheese tummy yet girls? When it goes into a sharp triangle when you sit up? Like a slice of camembert!

lol what??? I need a picture if that happens.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> DO YOU GET THE CAMEMBERT CHEESE TUMMY YET GIRLS? When it goes into a sharp triangle when you sit up? Like a slice of Camembert!

:rofl: oh most definitely.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Trin, can you feel your uterus, now? I think it was about 11 weeks that I could feel it when I would lay flat on my back. I was so amazed! :haha:

I can feel it internally when I lean forward. Not sure I can palpate it from the outside yet. My lower abs are weirdly tight from years of belly dancing and yoga...upper abs seem to have lost the plot :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DO YOU GET THE CAMEMBERT CHEESE TUMMY YET GIRLS? When it goes into a sharp triangle when you sit up? Like a slice of Camembert!
> 
> :rofl: oh most definitely.Click to expand...

Yep! Fat rolls and all I've got the triangle tum when I use my abs :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DO YOU GET THE CAMEMBERT CHEESE TUMMY YET GIRLS? When it goes into a sharp triangle when you sit up? Like a slice of Camembert!
> 
> :rofl: oh most definitely.Click to expand...

After Tarquin mine never recovered from that and if I do a sit up it goes all wonky-wedge on me :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DO YOU GET THE CAMEMBERT CHEESE TUMMY YET GIRLS? When it goes into a sharp triangle when you sit up? Like a slice of Camembert!
> 
> :rofl: oh most definitely.Click to expand...
> 
> After Tarquin mine never recovered from that and if I do a sit up it goes all wonky-wedge on me :blush:Click to expand...

I just did a demi-sit up at the patio table to see what it does on my tum these days, and it's a bit odd! The kind of rounded off triangle version! Wasn't like that when I was 19:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

This may sound odd but I hope they teach me how to care for baby boys bits when changing his diaper


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> This may sound odd but I hope they teach me how to care for baby boys bits when changing his diaper

Wipe around it, don't pull the foreskin back and make sure you place it facing down when you put the nappy on otherwise they pee on themselves. And watch out when you take the nappy off - they tend to squirt you in the face :haha:

EDIT nappy = diaper :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

And don't be surprised if he's sometimes a little 'excited'


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This may sound odd but I hope they teach me how to care for baby boys bits when changing his diaper
> 
> Wipe around it, don't pull the foreskin back and make sure you place it facing down when you put the nappy on otherwise they pee on themselves. And watch out when you take the nappy off - they tend to squirt you in the face :haha:
> 
> EDIT nappy = diaper :haha:Click to expand...

OMG Molly I don't mean to frighten you, and maybe you're on your phone anyway so you won't see this, but boy potty and toilet training I think you'll need some of those quick wipes for the sprayness:thumbup:

:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> And don't be surprised if he's sometimes a little 'excited'

Men will be men :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to rouse that sleeping mother of mine, I want my SAUSAGES and all!

Catch ya laters alligators xxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

BnB won't change my profile pic :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> BnB won't change my profile pic :brat:

Knickers in a twist! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> This may sound odd but I hope they teach me how to care for baby boys bits when changing his diaper

I actually think I'd be more confused with baby girl parts! Seems so easy to get messy 'inside' and create infections? :shrug:

My mom keeps saying to me, "A girl would have been easier. I don't know what to do with a penis!" Uh, nothing? :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This may sound odd but I hope they teach me how to care for baby boys bits when changing his diaper
> 
> Wipe around it, don't pull the foreskin back and make sure you place it facing down when you put the nappy on otherwise they pee on themselves. And watch out when you take the nappy off - they tend to squirt you in the face :haha:
> 
> EDIT nappy = diaper :haha:Click to expand...

I will take note of this, too. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to be deliciously lazy and go to bed and read my book and eat strawberries and yoghurt :cloud9:

Very busy day tomorrow. got to buy paint really early, bring it home and then go to work (at least I have chosen the colour!). Got back to back patients. My first one is a 17 year old daughter of another patient of mine and I have to somehow convince her to take a pregnancy test and then disclose the results to her mother...wish me luck :wacko: Then 2 infertility cases then a child with ADHD...and whoever else pitches up tomorrow *yawn*

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you Trin. :hugs: I was mainly worried about the foreskin...pull it back, don't pull it back... Etc. Thank you. My brothers were circumcised so I never had to worry about it. :shrug:

B, I look forward to toilet training with cheerios, that amiss me :fool: weird doesn't it? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I just dozed accidentally on the couch. :blush: My youngest woke me up because I apparently said something while I was dozing that made no sense and she was asking for clarification. :haha: :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Trin. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Hallo all :wave: Haggis muncher here :winkwink:

Hope everyone is well this fine Friday evening. Sorry I've not been about today but I'm so tired that I managed a couple of naps today when Cara slept. It turns out I have mastitis which is unpleasant but I'm hoping it'll clear soon. I think it's my own fault for substituting my feeds with expressed/formula now and again :dohh: It's soooo painful :nope:

Anyway..happy Fridays everyone and hurrah for the weekend!! :happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## poas

Yup I second Trins advice on boys-plus-I found popping a wipe over the boys bits before wiping prevents the 'fountain effect' as it holds his tackle down a bit....the 2nd time I changed Harri I remember thinking 'what is that hitting my back?' pee.It was pee.
Kit for some reason I'm having problems replying but that sounds lovely,I can't drive but maybe oh could meet you when he goes to his friend in mk?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, so sorry about your mastitis, I had it with my second. OUCH! Hope it clears up quick.


----------



## Mollykins

OB appt went all right. She seemed quite miffed when I told her I didn't want the tubal. Bp was actually down to 122/77 woo! and group b strep came back negative. I have gained 2lbs in a week though. :( Super tired... ran around and got a couple things for baby and came home to start sanding our dining table and taking the upholstery off the chairs.... blah.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morrning all :flower:

I have a naughty kitten playing with my charm bracelet as I write from my lurkberry- in bed with tea and biscuits and plums :munch: When DH is away I can get crumbs in the bed without being grumbled at! 

So at 9 dpo I did my first serious weestick which is clearly a :bfn: so I won't be weeing with too much emotion on 11dpo. According to my imaginary spreadsheet my next ttc action zone is around the second week of September, which could be fraught with hazards since the boys go back to school and dh is always a bit busy at work after the summer break, but we shall see how things go :shrug:

Going to take mummy either shopping or cycling today, see what she fancies :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Great Mollz that all was good :hugs: I see you're taking things as easy as ever :haha:

Kit! Since you have mastitis I won't insult you :haha: Mastitis is poofuck- a friend had it and really suffered with a fever and all :nope: GET WELL SOON xxx :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh look at my old ticker! On a normal month I'd only just be coming up to O! And here I am already on the first day of meaningful testing! My mum said I look a really good weight so I'm going to keep my sport low level still, I think it's helped with my earlier O, that bit of extra body weight. I may use my cbfm next round, just so as not to make dh have too much sex since he'll be busy at work. Thinking aloud here!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go and get my snugglebean now from her cot and bring her to my bed so I can inhale and absorb her nommosity :cloud9: My mum said yesterday she's the happiest baby she's ever seen :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Saturday to all my turtle friends and turtle babies :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies 

first night home and I think DH has had a little shock....... he look like he may cry earlier after a roughish night .....he has been sent for a nap lol

so sorry if I have missed anything !!! 

Hey - Molls ..... I am shocked myself that yellow turned pink but no need to call my daughter laurence on the first page :haha: xxxxx

have to wait in today for the midwife..... think my mum wants to take Miss LC out later to meet the family so that will be exciting x
 



Attached Files:







LC 1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8









LC 2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poas

She is sooooo cute crunch!! Has it really sunk in though? I think it was writing harri's first birthday card and signing 'Mummy' really made it hit home for me!lol x


----------



## babyhopes2010

she beautiful crunchie :)

i woke up with a wet arm so went to loo wiped it and went back to bed confused.
This morning my arm was wet again and i had crusty nipple :sick:

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW .................:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

thanks really - I think after it being so quick and spending time in the scbu.... I have been so worried I only think it is staring to sink in now xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Crunchie! I'm sorry! My auto correct is such a pain in the arse. I'll fix it. :flower: 

B, have great big fun with your mumsie today. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

She's beautious Crunch... :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunch she's so lovely!!!

Really blazing White BFN for me too today so gonna hop on the eurostar and get drunk with Holly on her patio


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautious babe Crunch! :cloud9:

Rushing off on bikes...

Just got evil shadowline in time limit on a daylight weestick but dipped it below the max line by a mistake so that is the root cause since I've done that before. Will post pics later for the intrigue and as a warning to all of IC poofuckery. Darned Crapsticks

Yes yes Sarachka come over we'll drink to our ttc crapness ! :wine:

Bicycle picnic ride now :wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ihave growth scan on wednesday argh team yellow is tough lol


----------



## cassie04

good morning girls!!!!!!

crunch- she is just delicious! what a beautiful little cutey pie!:hugs: and how lovely for you to have her home! :cloud9:

Sarah and B- :growlmad: i am angry for the pooey BFN! i really had sprinkled so much baby dust over you all!:flower:

Molly- My love how are you feeling?!?! i havent spoken to you for forever!!!!! hope little bebe is being a nice house guest!:thumbup:

Hope the rest of u lovely turtles are enjoting the begining of the weekend!

I have sent Dave off to the shops to get some cheese......i sooo need some cheese on toast! everything else makes me want to vom! Dave has managed to get a few hours off work for first scan on monday :happydance: im sooo thrilled! Cant wait!

Lots of love 

xxxx


----------



## Essie

Kit - poofucks about the mastitis :( hope you feel better soon.

Moll - Glad OB appt went okay, good you stood your ground on the tubal. Can't understand why she's pressuring you to have it, it is your body after all.

B - enjoy your day with your mum. Bicycle picnic ride sounds perfect :cloud9:

Crunch - she is absolutely gorgeous. 

Happy Saturday everyone. DH foster family are coming to visit next weekend and we're going for a meal at a new restaurant that has opened recently. We wanted to make sure it was nice so we went last night with my brother. It was so nommy. It's a steakhouse so had steak which was delicious, and cooked perfectly. And for dessert I had an apple crumble tart, which was gorgeous. It was quite small, but a perfect sized portion and so tasty. Lyra was so good too. We rang beforehand to ask if it was okay to bring a pram, and make sure it was family friendly and they said that was fine. She slept the whole way through the meal. I think it's the first meal I've had since she was born that she hasn't woken and wanted cuddling/feeding during it :thumbup: She's such a good little girl :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good morning sweetiepies :flower:

Checking in between patients. Madness here today :wacko:

I'll chat when I can

My lounge is being painted today :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

Horrible sinus tension headache.


----------



## TrinityMom

Had a whole lot of stuff to say...but porridge brain has set in ...

Kit, I had mastitis 3 times, really crap. Take a lactation vacation - lots of skin to skin, lying down together and LOADS of feeding. Also feed in different positions so that all the ducts get emptied. Warm facecolths before feeding and cold cabbage leaves in between. Paracetamol and Echinacea and Vit C

B, I want to see the shadow please!

Sez, sorry for bfn

Essie, well done for first big outing!


----------



## firstbaby25

I missed so much chit chat hope I remember all I had to say!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit sorry about your mastitis! That's proper poofuckery afoot. Are you powering through with breastfeeding or quitting to recover? My nan had it and said it was awful :sad2: it's most definitely not your fault though dear...

Crunchie - I nuv her, she's so tiny and beautiful! Poor DH though :awww: he'll get there... Congratulations - I did say those scans always look boyish :haha: but what a delightful surprise!! 

Trin and Luna - I envy you but in the uk they are always trying to lower the Caesar rate and the newest incentive is home birth. MW's are encouraged to discuss it but mainly you are encouraged that a birth plan is good but to take it minute by minute. Personally I'll go the hospital and see if I an go without pain relief and if I have another I'll consider all my options!! 

Sezi and B I want pics... 

Hope y'all are having great times :cloud9: my dad's here this weekend...


----------



## Sarachka

Just listing some things on eBay, I should write this:

From a smoke free home, but item has been on the same scanner bed as my wet weesticks


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Morrning all :flower:
> 
> I have a naughty kitten playing with my charm bracelet as I write from my lurkberry- in bed with tea and biscuits and plums :munch: When DH is away I can get crumbs in the bed without being grumbled at!
> 
> So at 9 dpo I did my first serious weestick which is clearly a :bfn: so I won't be weeing with too much emotion on 11dpo. According to my imaginary spreadsheet my next ttc action zone is around the second week of September, which could be fraught with hazards since the boys go back to school and dh is always a bit busy at work after the summer break, but we shall see how things go :shrug:
> 
> Going to take mummy either shopping or cycling today, see what she fancies :thumbup:

Im sorry you got a negative but only 9dpo still early like I said mine were not showing till day 10 :thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> first night home and I think DH has had a little shock....... he look like he may cry earlier after a roughish night .....he has been sent for a nap lol
> 
> so sorry if I have missed anything !!!
> 
> Hey - Molls ..... I am shocked myself that yellow turned pink but no need to call my daughter laurence on the first page :haha: xxxxx
> 
> have to wait in today for the midwife..... think my mum wants to take Miss LC out later to meet the family so that will be exciting x

Aww well I am glad DH is taking a nice nap now and she look just beautiful!!! 



Sarachka said:


> Crunch she's so lovely!!!
> 
> Really blazing White BFN for me too today so gonna hop on the eurostar and get drunk with Holly on her patio

Like I told B it is very early yet so test again and see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

love this song :cry:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqyc7lWi9xc


----------



## HollyMonkey

As requested: My 2mu stick...





And then a cheeky extra I did when I got back from my bike ride but I'd drunk lots of water so it was more dilute but I still got whispers



But those shadowy things simply HAVE to be spontaneous evaps since I was having them 2 days ago too and there's no way it could be hcg or it would have shown itself properly by now. And NOOOO colour at all and dry to greyish dent like form so I still have no hope! Oh weestick thrills and spills! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

get another test quick x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll be back later with less selfish ego posts, gotta make sausage and quinoa for Hollinka now...:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> get another test quick x

I will later maybe, Holly's hungry right now :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

quinoa?


----------



## Mollykins

4 hours of sleep and a HUGE day today. Bring it on. :bodyb:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie!!! She is sooo darling :cloud9: What a precious little face she has :)

How is breastfeeding going for you, now? :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

I have a squash, finally!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Quick catch up, but I gotta go get some stuff done this morning. Catch ya'll later! NUV YOU ALL!!! :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly have you ever made sweet quinoa? You can make it into a porridge but I've never used it. I'm imagine that's good for busy energetic toddlers. I just use it as you would couscous


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmmmm:-k

I did a bluewank test since that's all I have except my digi and there was a faint something that came up straight away:shrug: Extra pics of it under electric light and out of the case too.. But I know not to trust bluewanks. I think I'm just going to have to be patient for a day or two to see what's happening, but you all know how easy it is to obsess so please forgive me! :fool:
 



Attached Files:







037.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5









039.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









055.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo B!! Just tuned in and saw your bluewank test post!! I know what it looks like BUT you are right not to trust in blue...only in pink we truly can trust...unless it's a Danish crapstick :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster - little Lauren is so beeyootifool it almost hurts! I nuv her :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo:

Luna has a squash!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly have you ever made sweet quinoa? You can make it into a porridge but I've never used it. I'm imagine that's good for busy energetic toddlers. I just use it as you would couscous

No I've never made that! I'll look it up on the web:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Moll....whatya up to today that's so massive?? And how come only 4 hours sleep? Bad night? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Crunch she's so lovely!!!
> 
> Really blazing White BFN for me too today so gonna hop on the eurostar and get drunk with Holly on her patio

..but I wanna see it Sezi....I likes to look :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo B!! Just tuned in and saw your bluewank test post!! I know what it looks like BUT you are right not to trust in blue...only in pink we truly can trust...unless it's a Danish crapstick :shrug:

I know, I must have words with the chemist next door about getting some pink stock in:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks everyone for the mastitis sympathy and advice. I am very much trying to power through it and continue breast feeding but OMG I feel awful and my right boob is on fire :nope:

I had a complete meltdown this morning :blush: It's my first and only meltdown I hope. Cara and I had done our usual 3-4 dead of night feeds and just after 5am, she was done with sleeping so as I often do, I took her downstairs to try to let OH sleep on. She cried for the next three hours despite me feeding her 3 times within that period and when OH appeared at 8am I burst into floods of tears :blush: I think the lack of sleep coupled with the pain of the mastitis tipped me over the edge. I think OH was a smidge shocked as that's just not like me at all.

Anyway....I'm ok now I think.

How's everyone's Saturday?? Does X Factor start tonight? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I'll never post BFNs because I just don't need people going "hmm yah I can't see anything" when yes, I fucking know that lol


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Thanks everyone for the mastitis sympathy and advice. I am very much trying to power through it and continue breast feeding but OMG I feel awful and my right boob is on fire :nope:
> 
> I had a complete meltdown this morning :blush: It's my first and only meltdown I hope. Cara and I had done our usual 3-4 dead of night feeds and just after 5am, she was done with sleeping so as I often do, I took her downstairs to try to let OH sleep on. She cried for the next three hours despite me feeding her 3 times within that period and when OH appeared at 8am I burst into floods of tears :blush: I think the lack of sleep coupled with the pain of the mastitis tipped me over the edge. I think OH was a smidge shocked as that's just not like me at all.
> 
> Anyway....I'm ok now I think.
> 
> How's everyone's Saturday?? Does X Factor start tonight? :shrug:

Oh, Kit :hugs: I'm sorry! I can totally understand... I get quite cranky when I'm sleepy.... You're quite the sport! I'm sure I'll have about a meltdown or two per week... :haha:

Lots of love and I hope the boobies feel better, soon :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany, time for a big-gun tomorrow I think.


----------



## LunaLady

*BETHANY.

YOU KILL ME WITH THE BLUE WEESTICKS!*

A FRER is in order, me thinks....


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the mastitis sympathy and advice. I am very much trying to power through it and continue breast feeding but OMG I feel awful and my right boob is on fire :nope:
> 
> I had a complete meltdown this morning :blush: It's my first and only meltdown I hope. Cara and I had done our usual 3-4 dead of night feeds and just after 5am, she was done with sleeping so as I often do, I took her downstairs to try to let OH sleep on. She cried for the next three hours despite me feeding her 3 times within that period and when OH appeared at 8am I burst into floods of tears :blush: I think the lack of sleep coupled with the pain of the mastitis tipped me over the edge. I think OH was a smidge shocked as that's just not like me at all.
> 
> Anyway....I'm ok now I think.
> 
> How's everyone's Saturday?? Does X Factor start tonight? :shrug:
> 
> Oh, Kit :hugs: I'm sorry! I can totally understand... I get quite cranky when I'm sleepy.... You're quite the sport! I'm sure I'll have about a meltdown or two per week... :haha:
> 
> Lots of love and I hope the boobies feel better, soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Luna :hugs:

How are you anyway? Have you got rid of your infections once and for all yet? Everything else going good?


----------



## Essie

Bethany, we need pink weesticks immediately!


----------



## Essie

Kit :hugs: I know how draining the endless crying can be, and coupled with your mastitis I'm not surprised you were overwhelmed. You're doing so fab, Cara couldn't ask for a better mummy. Hope you're feeling a bit better now and Cara is more settled.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Frer don't exist in France! French women are normal aand wait until their period is a week late then buy a digi :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit :hugs: I know how draining the endless crying can be, and coupled with your mastitis I'm not surprised you were overwhelmed. You're doing so fab, Cara couldn't ask for a better mummy. Hope you're feeling a bit better now and Cara is more settled.

Thanks so much Essie :kiss:

This parenting lark makes it very easy to feel like you're failing eh? 

How is little Lyra? I hope the sleeping and vomming issues are better now. And how are you m'love? Coping with the sleep deprivation or melting down like me? :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hmmmmm:-k
> 
> I did a bluewank test since that's all I have except my digi and there was a faint something that came up straight away:shrug: Extra pics of it under electric light and out of the case too.. But I know not to trust bluewanks. I think I'm just going to have to be patient for a day or two to see what's happening, but you all know how easy it is to obsess so please forgive me! :fool:

now i hate evaps! but i really cant see an evap being that bad! did it come up straight away?how many dpo?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Frer don't exist in France! French women are normal aand wait until their period is a week late then buy a digi :haha:

Well that's just bloomin' insanity if you ask me :haha:

You sound like your having a lovely time with mummymunkiepants :cloud9: I'm glad :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm:-k
> 
> I did a bluewank test since that's all I have except my digi and there was a faint something that came up straight away:shrug: Extra pics of it under electric light and out of the case too.. But I know not to trust bluewanks. I think I'm just going to have to be patient for a day or two to see what's happening, but you all know how easy it is to obsess so please forgive me! :fool:
> 
> now i hate evaps! but i really cant see an evap being that bad! did it come up straight away?how many dpo?Click to expand...

If it's an evap I've a mind to contact Clearblue with my pics this time and demand compensation:growlmad: It came up very quickly, I wasn't timing but less than a minute I'd say. I'm 9dpo, give or take a day or too since I wasn't temping (9 dpo going by positive opk and mittelschmerz) But I had a crazy cycle a couple back where I had nasty CB evaps so me no likey:nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

id say bfp ekkkkkkkkkk:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Frer don't exist in France! French women are normal aand wait until their period is a week late then buy a digi :haha:
> 
> Well that's just bloomin' insanity if you ask me :haha:
> 
> You sound like your having a lovely time with mummymunkiepants :cloud9: I'm glad :thumbup:Click to expand...

They're off their heads French women. You know, my French friend who is pregnant doesn't know exactly to the minute when she conceived her baby and couldn't tell her doc her ovulation date, nor does she have any pics of her cervical mucous that month!:shrug: Weirdos! Oh and she wee'd on just the ONE TEST! :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> id say bfp ekkkkkkkkkk:fool:

Oh no if you say that my Hope Barometer will shoot up and I'll only have to come back down when it turns out to be an evil evap:nope: :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm here...off to find the weesticks!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna your posts have gone wide :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm here...off to find the weesticks!!!!!

Thanks Trin!:hugs: Pgs 4555 and 4556


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Frer don't exist in France! French women are normal aand wait until their period is a week late then buy a digi :haha:
> 
> Well that's just bloomin' insanity if you ask me :haha:
> 
> You sound like your having a lovely time with mummymunkiepants :cloud9: I'm glad :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They're off their heads French women. You know, my French friend who is pregnant doesn't know exactly to the minute when she conceived her baby and couldn't tell her doc her ovulation date, nor does she have any pics of her cervical mucous that month!:shrug: Weirdos! Oh and she wee'd on just the ONE TEST! :fool:Click to expand...

:haha: Next you'll be telling me they don't even post pictures of their urinated on weesticks on public forums!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit :hugs: I know how draining the endless crying can be, and coupled with your mastitis I'm not surprised you were overwhelmed. You're doing so fab, Cara couldn't ask for a better mummy. Hope you're feeling a bit better now and Cara is more settled.
> 
> Thanks so much Essie :kiss:
> 
> This parenting lark makes it very easy to feel like you're failing eh?
> 
> How is little Lyra? I hope the sleeping and vomming issues are better now. And how are you m'love? Coping with the sleep deprivation or melting down like me? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes it's very easy to feel like you're failing, and feel like you must be the only person to feel like this but it seems its totally normal. And the sleep deprivation definitely makes things seem worse than they are. 

Lyra is doing well. The sleeping is much better, she tends to walke about the same time each night now for feeds. The vomit is less now too. 

I am finding the sleep deprivati hard. I haven't ventured out that much with Lyra without DH yet as we seem to just sleep and feed until he gets home at 3. Hopefully we'll start getting out a bit more soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your posts have gone wide too Trin! Or maybe my computer's gone narrow...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> As requested: My 2mu stick...
> View attachment 252811
> 
> View attachment 252814
> 
> View attachment 252815
> 
> 
> 
> And then a cheeky extra I did when I got back from my bike ride but I'd drunk lots of water so it was more dilute but I still got whispers
> 
> View attachment 252816
> 
> 
> But those shadowy things simply HAVE to be spontaneous evaps since I was having them 2 days ago too and there's no way it could be hcg or it would have shown itself properly by now. And NOOOO colour at all and dry to greyish dent like form so I still have no hope! Oh weestick thrills and spills! :dance:

Lost my flipping post :growlmad:

The first one is *PINK!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit :hugs: I know how draining the endless crying can be, and coupled with your mastitis I'm not surprised you were overwhelmed. You're doing so fab, Cara couldn't ask for a better mummy. Hope you're feeling a bit better now and Cara is more settled.
> 
> Thanks so much Essie :kiss:
> 
> This parenting lark makes it very easy to feel like you're failing eh?
> 
> How is little Lyra? I hope the sleeping and vomming issues are better now. And how are you m'love? Coping with the sleep deprivation or melting down like me? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it's very easy to feel like you're failing, and feel like you must be the only person to feel like this but it seems its totally normal. And the sleep deprivation definitely makes things seem worse than they are.
> 
> Lyra is doing well. The sleeping is much better, she tends to walke about the same time each night now for feeds. The vomit is less now too.
> 
> I am finding the sleep deprivati hard. I haven't ventured out that much with Lyra without DH yet as we seem to just sleep and feed until he gets home at 3. Hopefully we'll start getting out a bit more soon.Click to expand...

The sleep deprivation is ghastly! But baby will start sleeping longer and longer, and just keep getting those power naps in:sleep: And go for walks in the park with a big picnic blanket and the moment bubba sleeps, spread out your blanket and do the same:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Frer don't exist in France! French women are normal aand wait until their period is a week late then buy a digi :haha:
> 
> Well that's just bloomin' insanity if you ask me :haha:
> 
> You sound like your having a lovely time with mummymunkiepants :cloud9: I'm glad :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They're off their heads French women. You know, my French friend who is pregnant doesn't know exactly to the minute when she conceived her baby and couldn't tell her doc her ovulation date, nor does she have any pics of her cervical mucous that month!:shrug: Weirdos! Oh and she wee'd on just the ONE TEST! :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Next you'll be telling me they don't even post pictures of their urinated on weesticks on public forums!Click to expand...

Barbarians! :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Thanks everyone for the mastitis sympathy and advice. I am very much trying to power through it and continue breast feeding but OMG I feel awful and my right boob is on fire :nope:
> 
> I had a complete meltdown this morning :blush: It's my first and only meltdown I hope. Cara and I had done our usual 3-4 dead of night feeds and just after 5am, she was done with sleeping so as I often do, I took her downstairs to try to let OH sleep on. She cried for the next three hours despite me feeding her 3 times within that period and when OH appeared at 8am I burst into floods of tears :blush: I think the lack of sleep coupled with the pain of the mastitis tipped me over the edge. I think OH was a smidge shocked as that's just not like me at all.
> 
> Anyway....I'm ok now I think.
> 
> How's everyone's Saturday?? Does X Factor start tonight? :shrug:

Oh God Kit! I remember those days so clearly. I'm so sorry :hugs: The _only_ way to recover from the mastitis to is feed feed feed (and cabbage leaves and hot facecloths. Try feeding her in the bath - makes the milk flow, calms the bebe and soothes the boobs


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> As requested: My 2mu stick...
> View attachment 252811
> 
> View attachment 252814
> 
> View attachment 252815
> 
> 
> 
> And then a cheeky extra I did when I got back from my bike ride but I'd drunk lots of water so it was more dilute but I still got whispers
> 
> View attachment 252816
> 
> 
> But those shadowy things simply HAVE to be spontaneous evaps since I was having them 2 days ago too and there's no way it could be hcg or it would have shown itself properly by now. And NOOOO colour at all and dry to greyish dent like form so I still have no hope! Oh weestick thrills and spills! :dance:
> 
> Lost my flipping post :growlmad:
> 
> The first one is *PINK!!!*Click to expand...

Not IRL it isn't:shrug: I think that's an effect of my cropping and tweaking for the post so you could see the damn ghost!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit :hugs: I know how draining the endless crying can be, and coupled with your mastitis I'm not surprised you were overwhelmed. You're doing so fab, Cara couldn't ask for a better mummy. Hope you're feeling a bit better now and Cara is more settled.
> 
> Thanks so much Essie :kiss:
> 
> This parenting lark makes it very easy to feel like you're failing eh?
> 
> How is little Lyra? I hope the sleeping and vomming issues are better now. And how are you m'love? Coping with the sleep deprivation or melting down like me? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it's very easy to feel like you're failing, and feel like you must be the only person to feel like this but it seems its totally normal. And the sleep deprivation definitely makes things seem worse than they are.
> 
> Lyra is doing well. The sleeping is much better, she tends to walke about the same time each night now for feeds. The vomit is less now too.
> 
> I am finding the sleep deprivati hard. I haven't ventured out that much with Lyra without DH yet as we seem to just sleep and feed until he gets home at 3. Hopefully we'll start getting out a bit more soon.Click to expand...

That's really good news about Lyra. I know how hard getting yourself up and out is when you're exhausted but for me, it's part of what keeps me sane. The four walls can close in a little and can make me feel a bit depressed so I like to try and venture out somewhere each day, even if it's only a quick walk around the block with Cara in the pram. 

You're doing a great job though and let's not kid ourselves about how demanding this all is - more than you would ever imagine I think. All of this said, I couldn't contemplate a life without Cara in it now - I bet you're the same.


----------



## TrinityMom

My patient who had a squinter the other day took another test and she sees a faint line :happydance: I demanded she buy a digi stat :haha:

My poofuck handyman/cleaner/gardener really did a poofuck job with the painting and only did half the basecoat all day so DH and I have been painting all night (except for a break to watch the Springboks win :happydance:) I did all the bottom parts and DH is halfway through the top parts

Luna, yesterday you asked if I could feel my uterus and I discovered after (pre-12 week) bd last night that I CAN feel my uterus...it's just WAY higher than I expected. I kept feeling near the top of my pubic bone and turns out it's way further up :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've hidden thus far my testing from my mum so you can imagine my surprise when she said at dinner tonight, looking up to the sky, "oh look, that cloud looks like a foetus"

:shock: The double rainbow song came to mind- OH MY GAWWWWD!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN??? FOETUS CLOUD UP IN THE SKY!!!

:haha:

I took a pic of course, its head is on the left with ickle nose, and to the right its belly...I saw what my mum meant!
 



Attached Files:







059.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the mastitis sympathy and advice. I am very much trying to power through it and continue breast feeding but OMG I feel awful and my right boob is on fire :nope:
> 
> I had a complete meltdown this morning :blush: It's my first and only meltdown I hope. Cara and I had done our usual 3-4 dead of night feeds and just after 5am, she was done with sleeping so as I often do, I took her downstairs to try to let OH sleep on. She cried for the next three hours despite me feeding her 3 times within that period and when OH appeared at 8am I burst into floods of tears :blush: I think the lack of sleep coupled with the pain of the mastitis tipped me over the edge. I think OH was a smidge shocked as that's just not like me at all.
> 
> Anyway....I'm ok now I think.
> 
> How's everyone's Saturday?? Does X Factor start tonight? :shrug:
> 
> Oh God Kit! I remember those days so clearly. I'm so sorry :hugs: The _only_ way to recover from the mastitis to is feed feed feed (and cabbage leaves and hot facecloths. Try feeding her in the bath - makes the milk flow, calms the bebe and soothes the boobsClick to expand...

Thanks Trin - I did the hot cloths earlier and I think it helped a little. I feel like I've been run over by a train!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just took my temp, it's 37.7. :shock: And I suddenly feel like I have uterine pains and sore boobs and a headache and am tired with 2 ulcers on my tongue and a slighty sore throat :fool: I am PsychoMonkeyPants tonight. Just ignore me :ignore:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've hidden thus far my testing from my mum so you can imagine my surprise when she said at dinner tonight, looking up to the sky, "oh look, that cloud looks like a foetus"
> 
> :shock: The double rainbow song came to mind- OH MY GAWWWWD!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN??? FOETUS CLOUD UP IN THE SKY!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I took a pic of course, its head is on the left with ickle nose, and to the right its belly...I saw what my mum meant!

Ohhhh myyyy gawwwwwd, I see it!!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I hope it wasn't the 17yr old who got the line?! Was she preggars in the end?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the mastitis sympathy and advice. I am very much trying to power through it and continue breast feeding but OMG I feel awful and my right boob is on fire :nope:
> 
> I had a complete meltdown this morning :blush: It's my first and only meltdown I hope. Cara and I had done our usual 3-4 dead of night feeds and just after 5am, she was done with sleeping so as I often do, I took her downstairs to try to let OH sleep on. She cried for the next three hours despite me feeding her 3 times within that period and when OH appeared at 8am I burst into floods of tears :blush: I think the lack of sleep coupled with the pain of the mastitis tipped me over the edge. I think OH was a smidge shocked as that's just not like me at all.
> 
> Anyway....I'm ok now I think.
> 
> How's everyone's Saturday?? Does X Factor start tonight? :shrug:
> 
> Oh God Kit! I remember those days so clearly. I'm so sorry :hugs: The _only_ way to recover from the mastitis to is feed feed feed (and cabbage leaves and hot facecloths. Try feeding her in the bath - makes the milk flow, calms the bebe and soothes the boobsClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin - I did the hot cloths earlier and I think it helped a little. I feel like I've been run over by a train!!Click to expand...

I remember the first time I had it I was just about delirious from the fever and poor DH had to handle me and a newborn. Paracetamol helped a bit


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've hidden thus far my testing from my mum so you can imagine my surprise when she said at dinner tonight, looking up to the sky, "oh look, that cloud looks like a foetus"
> 
> :shock: The double rainbow song came to mind- OH MY GAWWWWD!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN??? FOETUS CLOUD UP IN THE SKY!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I took a pic of course, its head is on the left with ickle nose, and to the right its belly...I saw what my mum meant!
> 
> Ohhhh myyyy gawwwwwd, I see it!!! :haha:Click to expand...

IN MY BACK YARD!!! Hope Luna can see it! I'd be a bit worried if I saw a double or triple foetus cloud:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I just took my temp, it's 37.7. :shock: And I suddenly feel like I have uterine pains and sore boobs and a headache and am tired with 2 ulcers on my tongue and a slighty sore throat :fool: I am PsychoMonkeyPants tonight. Just ignore me :ignore:

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I just took my temp, it's 37.7. :shock: And I suddenly feel like I have uterine pains and sore boobs and a headache and am tired with 2 ulcers on my tongue and a slighty sore throat :fool: I am PsychoMonkeyPants tonight. Just ignore me :ignore:

I'll never ignore you! I may just feed the madness though :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin I hope it wasn't the 17yr old who got the line?! Was she preggars in the end?

No, it was the one who wants me to be her doula again even though I will have a 7 week old :wacko:

The 17 year old was tricky. I can only go on what she says in the consult and she told be that her last period was 3 weeks ago. I sent her for blood tests for anaemia and I was sorely tempted to do a beta hcg but I can't without her consent :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I LUUUUUUURRRRV the smell of paint :cloud9: DH says my desire to paint is more reliable than a weestick :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've hidden thus far my testing from my mum so you can imagine my surprise when she said at dinner tonight, looking up to the sky, "oh look, that cloud looks like a foetus"
> 
> :shock: The double rainbow song came to mind- OH MY GAWWWWD!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN??? FOETUS CLOUD UP IN THE SKY!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I took a pic of course, its head is on the left with ickle nose, and to the right its belly...I saw what my mum meant!

I have a Luna bean and you'll have a cloud bebe :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Gotta go beddybyes my lovelies...sorry I'm not up to scratch on the thread contribution just yet - bear with me.

Lots of love to all :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Gotta go beddybyes my lovelies...sorry I'm not up to scratch on the thread contribution just yet - bear with me.
> 
> Lots of love to all :hugs: :kiss:

Don't worry, we nuv you and we understand :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm exhausticated from a loooong day at work and then painting. And I'm on standby for another doula...so hope no one goes into labour because I was only told at 9pm

Good night turtledoves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too, I'm off to bedfordshire. Just been being realistic and looking at the four billion blue dye false positives on the internet :cry: But all the early positives are like that too! Patience patience.

Nighty night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Many Kisses :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the mastitis sympathy and advice. I am very much trying to power through it and continue breast feeding but OMG I feel awful and my right boob is on fire :nope:
> 
> I had a complete meltdown this morning :blush: It's my first and only meltdown I hope. Cara and I had done our usual 3-4 dead of night feeds and just after 5am, she was done with sleeping so as I often do, I took her downstairs to try to let OH sleep on. She cried for the next three hours despite me feeding her 3 times within that period and when OH appeared at 8am I burst into floods of tears :blush: I think the lack of sleep coupled with the pain of the mastitis tipped me over the edge. I think OH was a smidge shocked as that's just not like me at all.
> 
> Anyway....I'm ok now I think.
> 
> How's everyone's Saturday?? Does X Factor start tonight? :shrug:
> 
> Oh, Kit :hugs: I'm sorry! I can totally understand... I get quite cranky when I'm sleepy.... You're quite the sport! I'm sure I'll have about a meltdown or two per week... :haha:
> 
> Lots of love and I hope the boobies feel better, soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Luna :hugs:
> 
> How are you anyway? Have you got rid of your infections once and for all yet? Everything else going good?Click to expand...

I'm doing good! Yep, I think everything is fine infection wise. My MW was concerned with my feet swelling so yesterday I did an 'experiment' and kept mostly to the couch with feet up pretty much all day, with a couple hours where I had to run errands and of course eat and whatnot - but my feet looked great before bed! hardly any swelling. As compared to the day before when I didn't even have feet and ankles by bedtime - it was all one sausage lump :haha:

So I think I just need to take it a bit easier then I have been. I told DH that we need to start doing the grocery trips on the weekend when he can go with me and such. It's getting to be too much for me to do on my own. Our grocery store is about a half hour away, and often I get stuck in rush hour (which is like rush five hours in the Seattle area) and then it can take an hour to get home... No fun.

I hope you have a better night tonight! Have you found any miracle cures for the sore nipples? Did you try the nipple shields?


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna your posts have gone wide :haha:

I'm sorry! It's annoying isn't it? I haven't changed my signature or anything?

Your posts are always wide on my lurky phone:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> My patient who had a squinter the other day took another test and she sees a faint line :happydance: I demanded she buy a digi stat :haha:
> 
> My poofuck handyman/cleaner/gardener really did a poofuck job with the painting and only did half the basecoat all day so DH and I have been painting all night (except for a break to watch the Springboks win :happydance:) I did all the bottom parts and DH is halfway through the top parts
> 
> Luna, yesterday you asked if I could feel my uterus and I discovered after (pre-12 week) bd last night that I CAN feel my uterus...it's just WAY higher than I expected. I kept feeling near the top of my pubic bone and turns out it's way further up :thumbup:

Painting can be a real pain in the bum. My mom LOVES to paint, so I think I'll recruit her to paint our nursery if we end up doing that. It's sooo time consuming! I'm sorry your handyman didn't get the job done!:growlmad:

Yay for feeling the uterus!!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I've hidden thus far my testing from my mum so you can imagine my surprise when she said at dinner tonight, looking up to the sky, "oh look, that cloud looks like a foetus"
> 
> :shock: The double rainbow song came to mind- OH MY GAWWWWD!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN??? FOETUS CLOUD UP IN THE SKY!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I took a pic of course, its head is on the left with ickle nose, and to the right its belly...I saw what my mum meant!

Wow! Yeah, i can totally see it!

YES, WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!?!?!?! I think it means you preggers! Maybe even DOUBLE PREGGERS! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've hidden thus far my testing from my mum so you can imagine my surprise when she said at dinner tonight, looking up to the sky, "oh look, that cloud looks like a foetus"
> 
> :shock: The double rainbow song came to mind- OH MY GAWWWWD!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN??? FOETUS CLOUD UP IN THE SKY!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I took a pic of course, its head is on the left with ickle nose, and to the right its belly...I saw what my mum meant!
> 
> Ohhhh myyyy gawwwwwd, I see it!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> IN MY BACK YARD!!! Hope Luna can see it! I'd be a bit worried if I saw a double or triple foetus cloud:haha:Click to expand...

Just saw this :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Power poster! :bodyb:

DH and I just got home from an outing. We got some side tables for the living room and he surprised me with a NEW LAPPY!:dance: Seems how I'm probably going to be spending more time on the couch.... yawn.

My old lappy (which I'm still on right now until he gets my new one all situated) was my graduation gift from my parents in 2004.... so it's seven years old!! It still works just fine, but it gets really hot and the battery doesn't work anymore, so it always has to be plugged in. Plus, it just doesn't have the processing power or memory available that the new laptops have. I'm just going to keep this on in my craft room and use it as my 'work' computer and keep track of my Etsy stuff on it. :thumbup:

The new one is really nothing exciting (it was the cheapest one they had!), but at least it won't be the hot brick I've got on my lap right now! :haha:


----------



## addie25

OMG MY FRIEND IS A MORON. I HAVE NO IDEA WHATS WRONG WITH PEOPLE!!! She has been trying to have a baby for 2 years and now she is going to my ivf doctor to get an iui (they shoot sperm into you) and she is getting it next week and I am getting ivf the 15th of September and she texts me saying 

"Ill be 2 weeks ahead of you lets make a pact to keep these babies healthy and strong and enjoy our pregnancies together"

I mean seriously maybe its just an overreaction but why would u need to tell someone to keep their baby healthy and strong. You need a pact to do that??? I mean I had to end a pregnancy because my baby wasn't healthy NOT BECAUSE I DID SOMETHING WRONG and you are telling me to make a pact with you to keep my baby healthy!!!! OBVIOUSLY I WILL DO ALL I CAN TO KEEP MY BABY HEALTHY AND THAT IS WHY I AM DOING THIS IVF.

My response was " well I hope to god the Lab did their job correctly and I have a healthy baby!!!!!" 

I think it was insensitive to ask me to make a pact to keep my baby healthy along side of her as she keeps her baby healthy. And I knowwww she did not mean any harm but is she stupid?????


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm:-k
> 
> I did a bluewank test since that's all I have except my digi and there was a faint something that came up straight away:shrug: Extra pics of it under electric light and out of the case too.. But I know not to trust bluewanks. I think I'm just going to have to be patient for a day or two to see what's happening, but you all know how easy it is to obsess so please forgive me! :fool:
> 
> now i hate evaps! but i really cant see an evap being that bad! did it come up straight away?how many dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> If it's an evap I've a mind to contact Clearblue with my pics this time and demand compensation:growlmad: It came up very quickly, I wasn't timing but less than a minute I'd say. I'm 9dpo, give or take a day or too since I wasn't temping (9 dpo going by positive opk and mittelschmerz) But I had a crazy cycle a couple back where I had nasty CB evaps so me no likey:nope:Click to expand...


I hate blue tests butttttttttt that does not look like an evap. It's thick and blue. I have had evaps on blue tests and it does not look like yours. Yours looks like a bfp buttttttt since you do not want to get your hopes up I will not celebrate yet. :hugs: Cant wait to see more pics!!!!


----------



## cassie04

Ok so i was just doing my usual midnight read and catching up and i promised myself i wouldnt post a reply because its soooo late and i am sleepy....but i had to when i seen B's pee sticks!

B- i dont know the crack with the blue vs red dye but OMG that is deffo a BFP and if it is not (which i am sure it is) then i would deffo complain to clear blue!!!!! saying that when i did my cheap ebay ones i could barely see my line so i did a clear blue and it came up like yours! I even showed Dave cos i got excited at your lines and dave even said "theres a line" and he is a sceptical one he told me there wasnt a line when i showed him my first BFP!

WOOOPTY doo!!!! CAN YOU DO MORE even for my own excitement!?!?!?

xxxx

Night all you lovely turts!


----------



## mummyApril

Poofuck day nothing more, hope you're all ok x


----------



## TrinityMom

Omg! It's 1:45 here and the police have just been at our gate. Someone tried to steal my car and it is down the road :shock:
Dh has just gone with them to recover it and see if there's any damage. If there is, they will take my car to the station and dh will jave to go open a case!!! Totally freaked out! :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

My car has to be towed to the police station. Dh is with the police now. Ignition is completely stuffed up, radio face is stolen, battery stolen, don't know what else :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Poofucks! Trin, that sucks! I'm so sorry! :cry: I hope everything works itself out... :hugs:

April, sorry for your poofuck day, too! :hugs:

Hugs and kisses girls, I'm thinking of you :flower: I hope the poofuckery stops for the both of you!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww well for all the.... fecking wow. Trin, I am so sorry... that is beyond awful. Big :hugs: my love. Hope it all turns right.


----------



## Essie

Oh Trin how awful :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

b u wouldn't speak to me on bbm so i'll say hi here! :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've slept for a total of about 3 minutes- between my kitten, a thunder storm and total stress about that clearblue line being an evap because my Hope Barometer was reading very high. So I just did my other CB +/-, in the hope that 2 evaps that clear is less likely than one....And I again saw a very faint line within a minute or so...
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

So, trembling, I schlepped the mighty digi out the drawer, and he has spoken...
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> b u wouldn't speak to me on bbm so i'll say hi here! :hi:

Sorry Newbs! Was posting my piccy wics!:wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:shock: :wohoo: :wohoo: OMG!!!!! YEAH!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!!!!! Congrats B!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:yipee: magic holiday baby!! Little emily... she's going to stick, auntie Shan says so :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

:happydance: :flower: :kiss: :hugs: :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, you asked why 4 hours of sleep? My insomnia is kicking in. It's rotten but :shrug: Nothing for it. We did mass shopping today and some more work on the table. It's now... nearly 11pm and am trying (sort of) to get to sleep. :wacko:
As for your breakdown.... darling, I still have mine every once in a while. :hugs: Healthy and normal my lovely. :flower:

You.are.a.FANTASTIC.mum.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi molly! :wave: it's storming here at the moment... making me sleepy! i guess i shall turn in for the night. :kiss:'s to u and Leo!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And the Danish Crapstick of today...irl it's faint but deffo there and within a very short time so an improvement on yesterday where I wasn't sure:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2









011.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> hi molly! :wave: it's storming here at the moment... making me sleepy! i guess i shall turn in for the night. :kiss:'s to u and Leo!! :hugs:

Massive storm here last night too! Get some sleep Newbie and Molly! And send us pics of the banner for the shower Newbs!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN! That's sickening about your car! Some people hey:grr:


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Newbie :wave: Sleep well, miss you!

B, I can't sleep! :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Molly for title change :hugs:

I've got myself a ticker, better to have a ticker for 3 days than not at all! :haha: I sometimes wonder if my main motive to have another baby isn't just to get a fruit ticker, I didn't know about such things in Holly's day :rofl: 

Right, I will now stop being Line and Test obsessed and will pay you all proper attention and just pray that 3rd time lucky it sticks. (I *DO* have symptoms I think, sneezed 4 times in the night and was really thirsty and had a headache _*and wasn't hungry last night *_:shock: Ate just some raw veggies and a slice of salmon. It was one of the things that was making the Hope Barometer rise! And have had uterine and ovarian twinges and sore boobs all 2ww so really hoping these are good things.:dust:)

Off to get brekkie for LO, have nice Sunday morning lie-ins all, especially you with The Screamers! Ho ho ho, no chance! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

The third catch was lucky for Trin! :kiss: Enjoy breakfast... When are you telling mummy monkey?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Hi Newbie :wave: Sleep well, miss you!
> 
> B, I can't sleep! :hissy:

Like me last night:haha: I must have played that 'going through the alphabet' game 80 times:wacko: I did the Paris metro...Argentine, Bastille, Charles de Gaulle etc etc and the London Underground...Aldgate, Bank, Canada Water etc etc. You could try a US Subway version?:shrug: Not that I slept, I just got stuck on J and K :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> The third catch was lucky for Trin! :kiss: Enjoy breakfast... When are you telling mummy monkey?

I showed her the digi at 7am! She said she thought I was pregnant but didn't like to say but she says that every time :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Newbie :wave: Sleep well, miss you!
> 
> B, I can't sleep! :hissy:
> 
> Like me last night:haha: I must have played that 'going through the alphabet' game 80 times:wacko: I did the Paris metro...Argentine, Bastille, Charles de Gaulle etc etc and the London Underground...Aldgate, Bank, Canada Water etc etc. You could try a US Subway version?:shrug: Not that I slept, I just got stuck on J and K :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: stuck pacing my house.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe you'll pace Leo out! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See ya later Molly, hope you get sleepy soon! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh.Em.Gee

The marsupial has got herself knocked up x


----------



## HollyMonkey

This chart compares _*my*_ pregnancy to _*your*_ pregnancies

https://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44294000/gif/_44294605_monkey_chimp_416.gif


----------



## Sarachka

*YAY B congrats on the digi!!!!!!*

I'm hoping and praying that it's 3rd time lucky for you!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The third catch was lucky for Trin! :kiss: Enjoy breakfast... When are you telling mummy monkey?
> 
> I showed her the digi at 7am! She said she thought I was pregnant but didn't like to say but she says that every time :haha:Click to expand...

OMG,OMG!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I JUST NEW IT! HAHA I SAID BFP :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> My car has to be towed to the police station. Dh is with the police now. Ignition is completely stuffed up, radio face is stolen, battery stolen, don't know what else :cry:

:growlmad: the b%%ard! sorry ur going thru this hun:hugs:
id be livid x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *YAY B congrats on the digi!!!!!!*
> 
> I'm hoping and praying that it's 3rd time lucky for you!!!

Thanks love, me too[-o&lt; Have you p'd oas today yourself?


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee::yipee::yipee:*BETHANY I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!*:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## emandi

Yay Holly :happydance: BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Hope it's Emily this time and will stick :flower:.

Also congratulations to all new mummies and their precious babies.
Well done 
Kit, Essie, Littlespy, Hayley, April and Crunchie :thumbup: :cloud9:
All :baby: are sooo adorable!

Sorry I have been so quiet, my life has changed so much.
But I'm very happy because all is going well with my pregnancy. Still don't know what team I am. Will find out at the end of September and let you know.

Special hello to Jaynie, Sarachka, Addie, Ginge, Molly, Trinity, Babyhopes, Luna, Poas, hope I didn't miss anyone. :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

That diagram cracked me up !!!! Ahahahah

Sorry trin ! That must have been awful !


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Yay Holly :happydance: BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> Hope it's Emily this time and will stick :flower:.
> 
> Also congratulations to all new mummies and their precious babies.
> Well done
> Kit, Essie, Littlespy, Hayley, April and Crunchie :thumbup: :cloud9:
> All :baby: are sooo adorable!
> 
> Sorry I have been so quiet, my life has changed so much.
> But I'm very happy because all is going well with my pregnancy. Still don't know what team I am. Will find out at the end of September and let you know.
> 
> Special hello to Jaynie, Sarachka, Addie, Ginge, Molly, Trinity, Babyhopes, Luna, Poas, hope I didn't miss anyone. :kiss: :hugs:

Hi emandi!:hugs: 
There's a lovely surprise seeing you! So glad all's going well- I've seen you lurking a bit so have been presuming you've been busy rather than anything else- great to have confirmation that all is good though:thumbup:

Thanks for the congrats, yep here's hoping it sticks! 

XXXXXX:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

My car is now at the police station for finger prints. ALL my doula equipment, my medical bag, my DOPPLER (!!! :cry:), my cd's, my presciption sunglasses, my vintage 80's sunglasses, my handsfree for my phone, the face of my radio..all gone. The ignition is broken, the battery damaged, the bonnet and the boot dented and damaged 

Seems they broke into our garage, disconnected the immobiliser and alarm and then towed it out. The steering locked and they were trying to rev it down the road and our neighbour heard and called the police. The police were there in 5 minutes. They saw 5 guys walking up the road but can't stop them for nothing. Another car that was used to tow my car was also further down the road - not sure if that was also stolen :growlmad:

I've logged a claim online but it will only be processed during working hours so no hire car for me today :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for the congrats girls :hugs: I'm off to take doggy and mummy and baby for a forest walk.... xxxxx


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Yay Holly :happydance: BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> Hope it's Emily this time and will stick :flower:.
> 
> Also congratulations to all new mummies and their precious babies.
> Well done
> Kit, Essie, Littlespy, Hayley, April and Crunchie :thumbup: :cloud9:
> All :baby: are sooo adorable!
> 
> Sorry I have been so quiet, my life has changed so much.
> But I'm very happy because all is going well with my pregnancy. Still don't know what team I am. Will find out at the end of September and let you know.
> 
> Special hello to Jaynie, Sarachka, Addie, Ginge, Molly, Trinity, Babyhopes, Luna, Poas, hope I didn't miss anyone. :kiss: :hugs:
> 
> Hi emandi!:hugs:
> There's a lovely surprise seeing you! So glad all's going well- I've seen you lurking a bit so have been presuming you've been busy rather than anything else- great to have confirmation that all is good though:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the congrats, yep here's hoping it sticks!
> 
> XXXXXX:kiss:Click to expand...

True, been lurking, but kept quiet :blush:.


----------



## addie25

Hi Emandi so glad to see you!!
Trin I'm so sorry you are dealing with this
B I just knew you were a preggy turtle!!!! It's 430 am here and I woke up and I knew it was for good reason it's bc ur preggy and I couldn't wait to see for myself!!! This one will be sticky!!!!!
Sorry was pretty quiet yesterday my friend just got me annoyed with her comments and then was pretty busy. Today my brother is having a family BBQ but I'll be on chatting be4 we go :flower:
Ok back to bed hopefully I can sleep after this excitement.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello I too apologize for been so quiet lately I have been away at the caravan and had a really bad night with nathanial last night I just feel like crying OH has a darts comp today which I have to go too with the baby and reece and his mate ;-c I'm so stressed and snappy I want a break and this place better. Have somewhere to escape if we go screamy screamy


----------



## poas

Sorry Trin, that is awful :( 
B.......Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! I am a BIG believer in 3rd time sticky beans, not least because one is in my belly and one is at the pool with Em and oh!!
I am just on here to catch up as it is Em's bday today and we have her for the week, so I have just made (as requested by madam) a carrot cake that looks like a carrot!! And now need to prepare various jellies, veggie sticks etc!
Had a sticky moment yesterday, when Em came to me crying and asked if I love her....her mother has told her that only Daddy wants her here and that we aren't her friends.BUT....(and yes, I am proud of myself) I just calmly corrected her, said her mummy must be a bit confused with someone else, and managed not to blow a fuse!Little blue meditation guy would be here if I knew how!
I dedicate this tranquility to a newly up la duff turtle, who has calmed me in the past :)


----------



## Essie

:happydance: Congrats munkiepants! I'm so happy for you, can't believe I missed it because I was napping :dohh:
:kiss: from Lyra too.


----------



## babyhopes2010

we have a FAMILY car ekkkkkkkkkkkk :yipee: so happy :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

B congrats again. Yes I've tested this morning. Very much BFN. oh welllll.


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's poo Sarachka but you don't know when you o'd so I'll go on hoping for you...:hugs:

Lissy I'm proud of you! :thumbup: What a hurtful thing for Emma to hear :nope: 
And that's reassuring to hear about 3rd time lucky for you! I sometimes wonder if Holly wasn't a 3rd timer too, since a few months after my 1st ever mc I had a rather suspect late period preceeded by pg symptoms but wasn't a poasaholic back then, but I sometimes wonder...

Trin you must be feeling gutted. Doppler too! :shock: So horrible. :hug:

Off for a nap, slept so badly last night :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That's poo Sarachka but you don't know when you o'd so I'll go on hoping for you...:hugs:
> 
> Lissy I'm proud of you! :thumbup: What a hurtful thing for Emma to hear :nope:
> And that's reassuring to hear about 3rd time lucky for you! I sometimes wonder if Holly wasn't a 3rd timer too, since a few months after my 1st ever mc I had a rather suspect late period preceeded by pg symptoms but wasn't a poasaholic back then, but I sometimes wonder...
> 
> Trin you must be feeling gutted. Doppler too! :shock: So horrible. :hug:
> 
> Off for a nap, slept so badly last night :haha:

I am. When I get my car back it's going to feel violated and alien :nope: And the irony is that they won't be able to sell the doppler or medical stuff, or my cd's (all my favourites!) or my prescription glasses, but I have to pay R3300 excess to insurance :growlmad:

On a happier note, patient with the squinter got a 1-2 on a digi :yipee:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh miss lauren was a 3rd time lucky bubs !!!! Ohhhhh interesting


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Oh miss lauren was a 3rd time lucky bubs !!!! Ohhhhh interesting

And my Luna bean :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo:

*CONGRATULATIONS BETHANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am sooooo happy for you my darling and this one's for keeps :hugs: 

Lots and lots of love to you and your little poppyseed :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> B congrats again. Yes I've tested this morning. Very much BFN. oh welllll.

I'm sorry Sezi - I was hoping big time.

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> B congrats again. Yes I've tested this morning. Very much BFN. oh welllll.
> 
> I'm sorry Sezi - I was hoping big time.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm really sorry as well I was really hoping this was your month.:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

B, you asked for a picture of the gay Irishman...here he is (stolen from his Facebook :haha:)

https://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/41677_813067467_4703_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Well the lounge is finally painted, so that's one happy thing :thumbup: But I just counted out all my savings from the beginning of the year (money to buy a compactum etc) and I have almost enough for the excess for the insurance :growlmad::cry:

Sorry, I'm in a poofucky mood today


----------



## babyhopes2010

minewas 3rdtime lucky i had chemical pregnancy in oct,mc in jan and fell preg in feb x


----------



## addie25

I had a dream last night that I went shopping for hours and got sooooo many outfits and his beautiful necklace and this morning when I woke up I thought it was real and went looking for the necklace and then got sad when I remembered it was a dream :haha: I wanted to wear it to the BBQ tonight!!


----------



## Sarachka

i was going to get all crafty with a section of the fence that got replaced. with the old one I was going to make signs and paint it white, with a cute phrase on to hang above our bed ... but we do not have a saw and neither do my parents. plans scuppered! Bethany, can you imagine living without a saw??!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

so sleeppppyyy :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I love my saws!* These are my personal ones that dh isn't allowed to touch without my permission and I keep in my studio...a coping saw, a jack saw, a keyhole saw and a couple of basic choppers:thumbup: I did have a huge wood cutter's saw but it's still at my ex's place
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my coping saw has been in much use for recent turtle gifts :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished our turtle's shell today!:happydance:

And the people opposite chucked out a complete kid's kitchen today which we nabbed! It's garish pink and green but in perfect condition and Holly is just delighted with it in her gompagomp house:cloud9:

My mum is cooking me dinner happydance:) so I'm going to finish painting a bin and a basket I've started and will be back for a catch up, hope you're all well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 1









017.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 1









019.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

*Yay Bethany!!!!* :dance:

I'm so glad you brought out the big gun, as you said! Those CB ones are not clear, they are just blue :shrug: But the digi... now that HATH SPOKEN!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Scale of shell is about the size of a hand, so you have an idea since you can't tell in the pics since I've cropped them! Kitten wanted to muscle in on the shoot :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, sorry for all the crap you're now having to deal with. I can't believe they stole all your stuff! They are going to be sorely disappointed when they find out they got things that are really only valuable to you. :growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

That is soooo adorable, B!! So intricate! Did you make it up yourself? Or follow a pattern of some sort?


----------



## firstbaby25

B congratulations! I knew you were since that first weestick photo many days ago :haha: :dust: for a sticky for ya. I think third time lucky should definitely apply to you! :yipee: it is rather exciting. Lovely work on the turtle too :cloud9: can't wait tiki get my go with him! 

Sorry I've been rubbish - I am finding that I don't have time to do stuff after I work, see family/close friends and I am remarkably behind in turtle gifts some are ready to go I just rarely get the opportunity to post them at a post office :shrug: :sad2: 

Sezi sorry about your :bfn: I'm cooking a sausage casserole it seems right up your street - come over I'll share it with you.

Emandi :hugs: nice to see you - glad you are well... 

:awww: Trin what an awful thing to do to our lovely trin. Lemme at em :gun: seriously sorry for you - hope you and family are ok, as always :kiss: 

Addie sorry you seem to be going through it with these inconsiderate people! :hugs: 

Cooking tea, reading the paper, knitting and etching films alllll day today :cloud9: :D


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a relaxing day :thumbup: I'm resting this morning then BBQ at 3 then my show is on later. :happydance: lovely day!!


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany, Luna and other craft turts!!! Attention!

I found this piece of wood in my shed, any ideas what I could re-purpose it as? It's perfect and all sanded down etc. Is was part of my old bed frame that broke and was so big we had to saw it up to get it out the room!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bba56250.jpg

foot in for perspective

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bd706346.jpg

back of it

also don't have any paintbrushes at my house :dohh:. I can hear Bethany exclaiming how she can't be my friend any more


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going craft crazy today, gathering loads of ideas.

Look at these little doggy cup cakes!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_MzUTczyunnk/TA_9FBtS2LI/AAAAAAAAAWw/wUc3P0HOyIU/s640/June+2010+255.JPG


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I'm going craft crazy today, gathering loads of ideas.
> 
> Look at these little doggy cup cakes!
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_MzUTczyunnk/TA_9FBtS2LI/AAAAAAAAAWw/wUc3P0HOyIU/s640/June+2010+255.JPG

I love these. Give me a paintbrush and I'm rubbish but cake crafting I'm...slightly less rubbish. Here are my attempts at craftiness. They're screenshots from DH phone as I have no laptop nearby. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/71cd2207.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/bf257fc8.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh I think I'm like you sezi - my intentions are totally honourable but I don't have the resources! I think you could make some fancy book ends, some tiny matching shelves, an etching or 5, :-k - I'm all out. Book ends or tiny shelves for delicate ornaments are y favourite ideas.

Addie my day sounds good but with casserole taking so long and me being some sort of novice I can't seem to do anything else escort watch/wait for the casserole :dohh: I've done some cleaning and sorted out am evening meal that has leftover for dinner :haha: so I need to try and chillax and watch the film and eat my tea and then get on with some knitting :thumbup: BBQ sounds good! 

Some on topic discussion - I'm randomly out of breath which I had last time but as I'm such a :tease: I'll still not be testing earlier than Sunday when I will be at the very latest one day late (at the earliest 4 days late) :shrug:. Unless another (more convincing) symptom rears it's head - my testing fate is sealed!!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I'm going craft crazy today, gathering loads of ideas.
> 
> Look at these little doggy cup cakes!
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_MzUTczyunnk/TA_9FBtS2LI/AAAAAAAAAWw/wUc3P0HOyIU/s640/June+2010+255.JPG

Now decorating cup cakes to look like things is my thing!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are 2 cute!!!


----------



## addie25

Can't wait till you test again!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

those are awesome Essie!!!! I bet you can't wait to do Lyra's birthday cakes!!


----------



## addie25

Omgggggggg I am making those cookie monster cup cakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

They see me rollin', they hatin'

https://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/83704013_p1ymvorX_c.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Sez, the only thing I can think of is a duckboard for the bathroom :shrug: But then I'm not crafty!


I love your cupcakes Essie (that sounds a bit rude/ weird :blush::haha:)
I love doing the boys cakes. Toine wants and iron man cake this year which has me slightly stumped. My favourite that I've done is Hogwarts castle when Ch'ien was 6. It was a big chocolate cake castle with inverted icecream cones for turrets with icing ivy on it. But I don't have any photos :cry: These are the only ones I have on my computer

Last year Toine had an omnitrix (Ben10)
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/59853_476919159879_594719879_6774048_6428673_n.jpg
And my gran's cake from her 80th
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/164490_10150109877864880_594719879_7509476_8234019_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

The painting is done :happydance: And most of the furniture etc is back in place. The orange with Spidey moving at speed is before (had it for 7 years now and it's been driving me nuts) and the blue is now (taken at night so a bit shadowy) 
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/304026_10150353015624880_594719879_9805594_5768414_n.jpghttps://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314086_10150353012484880_594719879_9805541_2371810_n.jpg


----------



## addie25

Wow Trin we have some seriously talented turtles. 

Ok so I have fallen in love now with the name Cameron ( still love Zachary) but I just love Cameron now. I'm scared DH won't like it so I'm not bringing it up till im preggers. I'm also starting to like Mackenzie and Hannah but for some reason I think I'll have a boy this time if im having just one and if I have twins I think it will be same sex but can't figure out which sex lol. I can't wait till Sep 15th!! I hope it works and sticks.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Wow Trin we have some seriously talented turtles.
> 
> Ok so I have fallen in love now with the name Cameron ( still love Zachary) but I just love Cameron now. I'm scared DH won't like it so I'm not bringing it up till im preggers. I'm also starting to like Mackenzie and Hannah but for some reason I think I'll have a boy this time if im having just one and if I have twins I think it will be same sex but can't figure out which sex lol. I can't wait till Sep 15th!! I hope it works and sticks.

I'm all over the place with names :wacko: Girl is def Tori...second name is an issue - we both like Imogen but then her initials would be TIT:haha:
Boys I like Scout, Harper, Finn, Crispen....but I think we will wait a month until we know and then we will give it some serious thought...or not, if it's a girl


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Trin we have some seriously talented turtles.
> 
> Ok so I have fallen in love now with the name Cameron ( still love Zachary) but I just love Cameron now. I'm scared DH won't like it so I'm not bringing it up till im preggers. I'm also starting to like Mackenzie and Hannah but for some reason I think I'll have a boy this time if im having just one and if I have twins I think it will be same sex but can't figure out which sex lol. I can't wait till Sep 15th!! I hope it works and sticks.
> 
> I'm all over the place with names :wacko: Girl is def Tori...second name is an issue - we both like Imogen but then her initials would be TIT:haha:
> Boys I like Scout, Harper, Finn, Crispen....but I think we will wait a month until we know and then we will give it some serious thought...or not, if it's a girlClick to expand...

Oh I love the name Finn! Hah u can't have TIT!
My brother wants my child to have the initials LOL like Landon Oliver L(my last name) I am notttt doing that bc he or she will just get laughed at. 

Middle names our moms r trying to get me to do eve or rose for our grandmothers. I'd choose rose 1st bc that's my grandma and I was really close 2 her but I may do Rosalie instead of Rose. My DH is very pick with names he has a vey proper name he's the 3rd generation with his name so he likes proper names and I like new names. He doesn't want a 4th tho so no more Edwards lucklay bc I'm not a big fan of it :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Was up from 1am and I have to be up early tomorrow to take everyone to school and DH to work so that I can use his car tomorrow so I am off to bed

Night Night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## cassie04

Hi all! :hi:

B- did you get my message last night i had to post it and it was rather late but i was convinced and so was Dave you were mucho duffed! and we were right! so happy for you and excited....i deffo agree with the third time lucky after seeing all these beautiful turtles who were also third time luckies for our turtle mummies!:hugs:

Trin- I would be sooooo in a bad mood with what those buggers did!i would find them and go :finger: and much worse! Particuarly with all these hormones. I was going to ask you....i'm usually quite laid back me and dave rarely argue and if we do it lasts like 10 mins and i never cry but since being pregnant i am ALWAYS bitching on at Dave, falling out with him and crying like the world is coming to an end.....i know its the hormones but seriosuly Dave is like what the hell has happened to my fiance!?!?:shrug: Oh and Loving TIT!!!!!!:dohh:


I have been sick all day today and as soon as i seen them cupcakes- sickness gone...:shrug: I think baby is telling me i need to have a cupcake or two?!?!


----------



## Sarachka

turtle dinner time!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/--qnnmK50HNI/TkMbZ_F49vI/AAAAAAAAAb8/RloRB5J0cPg/s1600/100_2284sm.jpg


----------



## cassie04

I have already changed my name choices so many times....cos you tell someone and then they put you off it!:dohh: I know i shouldnt care but i am a sucker! Dave's family are very plain and 3rd generation too addie! They have David, Peter, Andrew, Jill and John! and they have a common last name. There are at least 3 people in our home town that have the same name as dave! i dont want my child to be like that!

*so far ....(although this will prob change) We love Summer for a girl and Jenson for a boy!*


----------



## Sarachka

lol this made me laugh:

https://www.shitmykidsruined.com/

Cassie I love Summer too, and if I was TTC and English baby it would be high on my girls list


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> I have already changed my name choices so many times....cos you tell someone and then they put you off it!:dohh: I know i shouldnt care but i am a sucker! Dave's family are very plain and 3rd generation too addie! They have David, Peter, Andrew, Jill and John! and they have a common last name. There are at least 3 people in our home town that have the same name as dave! i dont want my child to be like that!
> 
> *so far ....(although this will prob change) We love Summer for a girl and Jenson for a boy!*

That's y I dont tell friends and family names I like anymore (except u girls bc u dot judge ) I loved Emlyn and everyone said what like gremlin and now I can't use it. His mom n my mom r going to get mad that I don't want to share names but they have both discouraged me from names I like so now I'm not telling them it's going to be my baby u know. I love summer Ithink of a pretty little girl with a sun dress on when I think of that name.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> those are awesome Essie!!!! I bet you can't wait to do Lyra's birthday cakes!!

I can't wait! I love making cakes/cupcakes and thinking up different ways to decorate them.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> I have already changed my name choices so many times....cos you tell someone and then they put you off it!:dohh: I know i shouldnt care but i am a sucker! Dave's family are very plain and 3rd generation too addie! They have David, Peter, Andrew, Jill and John! and they have a common last name. There are at least 3 people in our home town that have the same name as dave! i dont want my child to be like that!
> 
> *so far ....(although this will prob change) We love Summer for a girl and Jenson for a boy!*
> 
> That's y I dont tell friends and family names I like anymore (except u girls bc u dot judge ) I loved Emlyn and everyone said what like gremlin and now I can't use it. His mom n my mom r going to get mad that I don't want to share names but they have both discouraged me from names I like so now I'm not telling them it's going to be my baby u know. I love summer Ithink of a pretty little girl with a sun dress on when I think of that name.Click to expand...


I know.... but i like telling people names cos if they say some thing like Emlyn the Gremlin for example i would worry in case kids at school would say that to her/him.....i let people have to much of an influence.....I did like Harley for a boy but "they" dont like it and dave says its a gay name!:dohh: I think of a little surfer dude with blonde hair! I agree addie i think of a pretty girl with a summer dress on Daves dad says he doesnt like it cos the name wouldnt make sense in the winter :saywhat:


----------



## addie25

Hahahahhaha I just laughed so loud in the store!!! Well I u use that mentality it won't make sense in spring fall or winter!!!!!! Kids will figure out a way to make fun of a name even if nothin rhymes with it trust me nothing really rhymes with Nadine and this adult lady give ms a crappy nick name and he funny thing is her daughter name is Nadine also she was just a poofuck!!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Hahahahhaha I just laughed so loud in the store!!! Well I u use that mentality it won't make sense in spring fall or winter!!!!!! Kids will figure out a way to make fun of a name even if nothin rhymes with it trust me nothing really rhymes with Nadine and this adult lady give ms a crappy nick name and he funny thing is her daughter name is Nadine also she was just a poofuck!!


So very true! i Fell in love with preston for a boy ( you should have seen Dave face!) Again Dave thinks its a gay name:growlmad: so jenson at the moment is a comprimise! notice how im focusing on boy names i think it will be a boy!


Can you find out if it is a boy/girl at ur 12 week scan? Ever? i know its usually 20?!?


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahhaha I just laughed so loud in the store!!! Well I u use that mentality it won't make sense in spring fall or winter!!!!!! Kids will figure out a way to make fun of a name even if nothin rhymes with it trust me nothing really rhymes with Nadine and this adult lady give ms a crappy nick name and he funny thing is her daughter name is Nadine also she was just a poofuck!!
> 
> 
> So very true! i Fell in love with preston for a boy ( you should have seen Dave face!) Again Dave thinks its a gay name:growlmad: so jenson at the moment is a comprimise! notice how im focusing on boy names i think it will be a boy!
> 
> 
> Can you find out if it is a boy/girl at ur 12 week scan? Ever? i know its usually 20?!?Click to expand...

Can't tell at 12 weeks unless u get that test I'm getting but u don't want to get a cvs they only do it to to check for health but can tell sex from DNA. It's a huge needle that goes into placenta but doesn't hurt 2 much.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahhaha I just laughed so loud in the store!!! Well I u use that mentality it won't make sense in spring fall or winter!!!!!! Kids will figure out a way to make fun of a name even if nothin rhymes with it trust me nothing really rhymes with Nadine and this adult lady give ms a crappy nick name and he funny thing is her daughter name is Nadine also she was just a poofuck!!
> 
> 
> So very true! i Fell in love with preston for a boy ( you should have seen Dave face!) Again Dave thinks its a gay name:growlmad: so jenson at the moment is a comprimise! notice how im focusing on boy names i think it will be a boy!
> 
> 
> Can you find out if it is a boy/girl at ur 12 week scan? Ever? i know its usually 20?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Can't tell at 12 weeks unless u get that test I'm getting but u don't want to get a cvs they only do it to to check for health but can tell sex from DNA. It's a huge needle that goes into placenta but doesn't hurt 2 much.Click to expand...

*ooosh sounds scary addie! I have read where people have been told at 12 weeks but its still a guess. I know the chances are slim! Try telling dave that though! Dave says if its a boy and anything like him we wont be able to miss it cos it will be huge  PFFFFTTTTTT!!!!!!*


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahhaha I just laughed so loud in the store!!! Well I u use that mentality it won't make sense in spring fall or winter!!!!!! Kids will figure out a way to make fun of a name even if nothin rhymes with it trust me nothing really rhymes with Nadine and this adult lady give ms a crappy nick name and he funny thing is her daughter name is Nadine also she was just a poofuck!!
> 
> 
> So very true! i Fell in love with preston for a boy ( you should have seen Dave face!) Again Dave thinks its a gay name:growlmad: so jenson at the moment is a comprimise! notice how im focusing on boy names i think it will be a boy!
> 
> 
> Can you find out if it is a boy/girl at ur 12 week scan? Ever? i know its usually 20?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Can't tell at 12 weeks unless u get that test I'm getting but u don't want to get a cvs they only do it to to check for health but can tell sex from DNA. It's a
> huge needle that goes into placenta but doesn't hurt 2 much.Click to expand...
> 
> *ooosh sounds scary addie! I have read where people have been told at 12 weeks but its still a guess. I know the chances are slim!
> Try telling dave that though! Dave says if its a boy and anything like him we
> wont be able to miss it cos it will be huge
> PFFFFTTTTTT!!!!!!*Click to expand...

Hahahah well Sometimes a boy can have a little bump coming out that area to lead them to think that earlier so you never know.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow amazing picture action going on tonight!:thumbup:

Where to begin! 

*Sarachka*- Holly has a little low table and the top is like that. Or are you thinking more decorative than useful? I will have a muse over it:thumbup: And those cakes you posted look like my dog!

*Essie* those cookie monsters are just too excellent!! They really are fabbo! :mrgreen:

*Luna*- I made turtle up as I went along! The feet and head are cute, in stripey knitting, not quite finished yet though, been sooooooo busy weeing on sticks:haha:

*Jaynie* I had breathlessness yesterday and the day before! I noticed it and it was another little thing that made a question mark pop up above my head- I had loads of stuff this 2ww that I didn't think or dare to think were symptoms and feeling a bit breathless just randomly on slow walks was deffo one:thumbup: So fx'd :dust: And hot flushes, itchy nipples and belly, slightly sore boobs, tiredness occasional headache, lots of sneezing (4 times in a row at 1am last night) AF cramps, occasional slight lower back pain, ovary awareness twinges, and possibly a febreze enthusiasm but rather early for that methinks:haha: But obviously didn't dare to believe a single one of them and only retrospectively think they may have been related:shrug:

*Trin* your room looks fabulous, and what a room! Gorgeous high ceilings:cloud9: It's really exciting to see what it looks like in a real South African house too, I had a good nose:haha:

*Cassie* Thanks I did get your post:hugs: just been a bit slow in replying to all! Dave clearly has an eye for the lines:thumbup: You made me laugh with Dave's dad and his view of the name Summer:rofl: Would he say that the name Holly is great in the winter and at Christmas but not so good in the summer?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's my mum's last night so I'm going to sign off now to be with her, big hugs to all, sleepy tight:kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> *Cassie* Thanks I did get your post:hugs: just been a bit slow in replying to all! Dave clearly has an eye for the lines:thumbup: You made me laugh with Dave's dad and his view of the name Summer:rofl: Would he say that the name Holly is great in the winter and at Christmas but not so good in the summer?:haha:

HAHAHAHAHHAH B i deffo think he will adore the name holly in the winter! what a funny man daves dad is! I am so happy for you again B:cloud9:

So scan changed for 12pm tomorrow:happydance: cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! Then.....we are going to tell everyone!!!!!! This is right isnt it?!?!? You wait til the 12 week scan then tell everyone?!?!? like is it ok do the ever so exciting facebook announcement! ????


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all I tried to post earlier but my phone messed up 
I was saying how much more of a mum lissy is than em's actual mum and well done for not blowing a fuse !!

Congrats again to munkiepreggopants

Sezi thanks for your thoughtful text xx

I hope fellow new mummys and lil miss's and mr's are doing well

Ohh and what car have you got clare? 

Trin sorry about your car that's real poofuckery for you 

Crunch did you get my parcel?


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all I tried to post earlier but my phone messed up 
I was saying how much more of a mum lissy is than em's actual mum and well done for not blowing a fuse !!

Congrats again to munkiepreggopants

Sezi thanks for your thoughtful text xx

I hope fellow new mummys and lil miss's and mr's are doing well

Ohh and what car have you got clare? 

Trin sorry about your car that's real poofuckery for you 

Crunch did you get my parcel?


----------



## firstbaby25

B hope you are enjoying your last night with your mum :hugs: yeah I'm gonna wait it out since my last :bfp: 2ww when I did everything I realised there was nothing that can stop a bubba being there if it's there to stay - so it's better for my head to try and leave it... 

Cassie I like all your names but I hate when people get involved in your bebe! Just keep your mouth shut and they won't have much of a choice when it's their actual grandchild's name. 

All of the cake creations look yummy. I'm getting :sleep: now just thinking of the impending work tomorrow! At my tea and had a bath then Adam ate all the chocolate and I'm a bit :growlmad: at him!


----------



## addie25

Super quiet night. Well our BBQ started with a lot of rain and thunder and lightning :wacko: then it stopped and we were able to cook and then it started again. Wicked awesome storm I was soaking wet just from walking to my front door!!! Sadly and thankfully it has stopped. Sadly bc now I'm going to sleep And I love storms when I'm going to bed and thankfully bc my dogs hate storms so I know they are happy it's over.:thumbup: ok well sleep well good nt :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

In the midst of insurance stuff...as always we're covered for far less than we expected so a lot of my medical stuff won't be replaced :cry:

Should get a hired car today so that's a good thing 

going to catch up :coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> lol this made me laugh:
> 
> https://www.shitmykidsruined.com/
> 
> Cassie I love Summer too, and if I was TTC and English baby it would be high on my girls list

This is one of DH's favourite websites - makes him feel less bad about our kids. He always says to them he's making a list and whne they turn 21 they have to replace the stuff they broke :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Decaf :coffee: today! :wohoo: Slept well, woke up just for a moment at 3am with my boobs all tingly and hot and feeling like my nipples were in a vice, and thought to myself that if I hadn't tested yet I deffo would in the morning :holly:

Cassie that made me get a real feeling of butterflies excitement for you, the announcement that you're pregnant to all your family and friends. Will you tell us too? :haha:

Hi Hayley :hi: How are you and Nate? I promise as soon as my mum leaves I'll get your pressie posted! Nate will be off to University soon if I don't hurry up with it :dohh:

Sarachka if you got another bfn today I'm bummed, and know how shitty it feels to get hopeful lines that come to nothing. Maybe you O'd like cd 16/18? Molly assigned you my dpo :haha: but I o'd freakily early, cd13, so you could still have a straw to clutch at :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sticky dust for me :dust:


----------



## emandi

Lots of it please :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Decaf :coffee: today! :wohoo: Slept well, woke up just for a moment at 3am with my boobs all tingly and hot and feeling like my nipples were in a vice, and thought to myself that if I hadn't tested yet I deffo would in the morning :holly:
> 
> Cassie that made me get a real feeling of butterflies excitement for you, the announcement that you're pregnant to all your family and friends. Will you tell us too? :haha:
> 
> Hi Hayley :hi: How are you and Nate? I promise as soon as my mum leaves I'll get your pressie posted! Nate will be off to University soon if I don't hurry up with it :dohh:
> 
> Sarachka if you got another bfn today I'm bummed, and know how shitty it feels to get hopeful lines that come to nothing. Maybe you O'd like cd 16/18? Molly assigned you my dpo :haha: but I o'd freakily early, cd13, so you could still have a straw to clutch at :shrug:

I was thinking the same think for Sarachka but I don't want to get her hopes up (or my head bitten off :haha:)


----------



## cassie04

Ok so I have my scan this morning and I have got uba butterflies going on in my tummy so much I have already thrown up bile
This morning! :( I really dot fancy throwing up on the middle of an ultrasound! Ahhhhh!

How is everyone today?

Xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Lol am I that bad trin?!? Heee. Didn't test this morning. I am disappointed after having lines but at least I got to experience a little of the excitement.


----------



## HollyMonkey

You'll hopefully be too distracted at the scan to throw up Cassie! Goodluck :hugs:


DH is coming home today, i haven't told hin The News yet. I think I'll tell him the gardener seems to have got me pregnant, after our little game the week before last :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Lol am I that bad trin?!? Heee. Didn't test this morning. I am disappointed after having lines but at least I got to experience a little of the excitement.

It was very exciting! I still have a duffo vibe for you that I can't shake but it may just be wishful thinking. You got simp-toms?


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Ok so I have my scan this morning and I have got uba butterflies going on in my tummy so much I have already thrown up bile
> This morning! :( I really dot fancy throwing up on the middle of an ultrasound! Ahhhhh!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Xxx

Good luck! I'm sure everything will be perfect - all the voms is a good sign :thumbup: and seeing bebe will distract you from vomming


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Lol am I that bad trin?!? Heee. Didn't test this morning. I am disappointed after having lines but at least I got to experience a little of the excitement.

:haha: No, you're not that bad at all :hugs: I'm a hypersensitive preggy turtle :wacko::haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - sorry to hear that you will get screwed over due to some little thugs! T'is very unfair...

Sezi I am still hopeful for you too - these :bfp: vary so much in nature with people not showing til 16dpo and whatnot :hugs: - keep your head up. 

Hope y'all with bebes are good and sleeping and happy and snuggly 

I have some on topic developments (or i'm looking for symptoms - one or the other) - I took my temp after my 'breathlessness' yesterday at the night time VERY low 35.65... So then I was all like - I am oooooot. Took it this morning and I was up a FULL degree. At this point I am :-k, THEN I had very light pink CM - still not enough for early testing though. I just thought i's :tease: some more.

B I can't believe we know before DH how exciting! Hope you and poppy seeds are just grand today!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did Molly birth last night? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good Luck Cassie! Have a great scan!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I told DH when he got home from the mountains and his eyes lit up and he gave me a big hug and told me that's why I look so beautiful :cry: :cloud9: I suppose it could have been pride at his spermination skills but it looked like genuine happy excitement! This round has been shared ttc, not just me extracting sperm on the sly, and it showed in dh's face, usually he rolls his eyes and rushes off to do tax calculations when I tell him I'm pregnant :haha: More sticky dust for me and for DH! :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have almost definitely cleared this threasd today :sad2: I hope wherever you are you are having moree fun than I am in work :haha:

ALSO can't believe none of you are actually excited for me (who's a neggo head) to actually have a symptom or two to spot! (sticks tongue out)


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum and I have strong boy vibes if it sticks! After seeing the cuteness of the turtle boys I'm keen on a boy now! Might call him Oliver.:thumbup: I don't care about the Holly and Ollie thing, they won't be joined at the hip all their lives and I will just call him Oliver and not Ollie :shrug: Ho hum, musn't start getting carried away tho, not even late for AF yet! :fool: One can't help secretely hoping though, and I don't feel I should hide my irrationality from you guys :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TELL Jaynie, TELL!


----------



## firstbaby25

I did tell! Think it got missed because it was last post of last page!! Go read and i'll eat and we'll discuss symptoms vs you having :pink: or :blue:!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had an moment 2 days ago where I thought my elbow was loose and then my knee, I now think that was a symptom :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The breathlessness one? I read that and replied, I had that too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ahhh just found it! The implantation dip and bleeding? Hmmm. All I can really say is 

:test:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My phone is being really slow


----------



## firstbaby25

I had hoped it was missed and not ignored - I am also EMO this past week. Crying because Adam didn't save me chocolate and whatnot. Luckily for me all my tests are at Adam's mum's so I won't be able to :test: til I pick them up! :haha: - do you think it's all very promising. I'm a bit worried because my body is such a let down - it could mean absolutely nothing!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think ultimately you can't go by symptoms really since it seems to be so random, and things like temps and cm and spotting are the worst of the bunch! Boobs :holly: can even do devious things yet are one of the more reliable ones I find! My temp was at 37.7 the night before I did my digi which did make me wonder, but generally I find temps sneaky. Have you got ongoing ovary/uterus twinges going on? They're a bit more reliable too I think since I remember them clearly with Holly and have had them this 2ww and now


----------



## TrinityMom

Jayniepants! Those are very promising simptims but I must agree with the Munkie here. I tend to only trust retrospective symptoms because they are so subjective. I think you are wise to wait to test :thumbup:

I had to go swap my rental car because I went to pic up Toine and realised it only had 2 seatbelts in the back. Got a Yaris now and seems it has no aircon :wacko: AT least it has 3 seatbelts. It's 27* today and tomorrow but hopefully will cool down the rest of the week. Very weird driving 3 different cars in one day. Far too much fro my preggy brain to handle!

I am so sore today. My pelvis feels like it's held together with old chewing gum - all weak and stringy :nope: Clicking all over the place and not at all comfortable. And I am dead tired. Just want to sleep....roll on 2nd tri!


----------



## Crunchie

Firstly - Hayley ......thank you so much for your lovely prezzies .....really lovely and kind of you ! I think even Mr C was a little emotional ....but he has turned into a huge pile must at the mo :kiss:

congrats supermonkeypants !!!and Janyie baby and sara I am crossing all my fingers and toes for ALL symptoms noted :thumbup:

hi everyone :flower:

so day 5 and started to feel almost human again..... I think after such a quick birth I may have gone into shock for a few days there ........:wacko: Miss LC needs to feed every 2 hours so I may never have a face without eye bags again 

all doing well, midwife is happy she has only lost about 5% of her birth weight so is 5lb2 at the mo ! we have to wait for her to reach her gestational age so that all the other tests can be done .......everyone has gone out and got us all premie stuff so she actually has some outfits that fit !!!
 



Attached Files:







lc 21 aug.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> My mum and I have strong boy vibes if it sticks! After seeing the cuteness of the turtle boys I'm keen on a boy now! Might call him Oliver.:thumbup: I don't care about the Holly and Ollie thing, they won't be joined at the hip all their lives and I will just call him Oliver and not Ollie :shrug: Ho hum, musn't start getting carried away tho, not even late for AF yet! :fool: One can't help secretely hoping though, and I don't feel I should hide my irrationality from you guys :hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> Ahhh just found it! The implantation dip and bleeding? Hmmm. All I can really say is
> 
> :test:

I love the name Oliver. I think this will be a sticky bean I have a great feeling!!! Jaynie great symptoms but I agree we can not go based on just symptoms as they can be random. I have a good feeling tho.:thumbup:


Crunchie said:


> Firstly - Hayley ......thank you so much for your lovely prezzies .....really lovely and kind of you ! I think even Mr C was a little emotional ....but he has turned into a huge pile must at the mo :kiss:
> 
> congrats supermonkeypants !!!and Janyie baby and sara I am crossing all my fingers and toes for ALL symptoms noted :thumbup:
> 
> hi everyone :flower:
> 
> so day 5 and started to feel almost human again..... I think after such a quick birth I may have gone into shock for a few days there ........:wacko: Miss LC needs to feed every 2 hours so I may never have a face without eye bags again
> 
> all doing well, midwife is happy she has only lost about 5% of her birth weight so is 5lb2 at the mo ! we have to wait for her to reach her gestational age so that all the other tests can be done .......everyone has gone out and got us all premie stuff so she actually has some outfits that fit !!!

What a beautiful baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats great she is over 5 pounds now.:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

WELL THE LAST HOUR FOR ME HAS BEEN SPENT ON HOLD FOR MY BENEFITS!!! Also I had to call someone else and they kept saying busy busy cant talk here is another number and have not reached anyone this is so frustrating. Our system here is so messed up nothing is organized!!!!


----------



## cassie04

*Hi

Scan pictures.....I'm 12w 6 days today  the baby even picked its nose i swear!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

But they couldnt measure the back of the neck cos baby was awkward! so having a blood test at 16 weeks!

Telling everyone! I am sooooooooooo on *
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3









016.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3









017.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









018.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









019.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin have you tried using a proper sealer rather than just chewing gum to keep your joints together? No but seriously 2nd tri will soon be here and you will be all bouncing and glowing :kiss: Fx'd I will be vomming in your place:haha:


----------



## addie25

Cassie what lovely pictures I'm so happy for you!!! Enjoy telling everyone!!!!! I am sitting waiting to talk to someone it will prob b an hour wait just to ask a question since I could not talk to anyone on the phone!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks girlies :kiss: 

I will know in less than a week! I feel all childish about it! Have to go home now bye bye.


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooo all :hi:

A very quick one from me just to check in. I had my boss and his secretary come to visit this morning/afternoon which was lovely. They were both very child friendly and cuddled/fed/burped Cara :thumbup:

My mummy arrives tomorrow :happydance: and stays until Friday!! 

Jaynie - verrrrrry promising symptoms my lovely but yes, keep a level head although I'd love you to test NOW!!! 

Trin - How shitty about the theft of your car. Isn't it crappy that you ultimately have to pay for what has been stolen from you. I'm sorry m'love, hope it's the first and last thievery :hugs:

Molly - you ok? Very quiet again :shrug:

B - what a lovely reaction from Thierry about your poppyseed :cloud9:

Aghhhh, had tons to say but I have a little grumbler threatening to erupt :wacko: I will hopefully get some quality B&B time with y'all later :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yay hi Kit!!! Glad everything is going great!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow can't wait to see Lauren and scan pics on big screen! Just walked my mum up to the station with dh and Holly :cry: and when I've put LO to bed gonna have a look at Cassie's nub :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all :hugs: 

Everything is fine, no baby yet. Though I scared OH into packing his own hospital bag last night regardless of my reassurances. We've been so very busy this weekend. I think we've just about finished getting everything for the baby. Found we had to order the changing table online though. Poofucks. It should be here by Monday though. 

B, I liked your gardener got me pregnant idea. :haha: Saucy woman. 

Jaynie, :hugs: I feel like we dont talk any more :( Miss you doll face... hope you really did experience implantation dip and IB. FX. 

Cassie, yay for bebe piccys. It's the 12 week scan that always hiits me as "woah, I'm really pregnant." :haha: Have fun telling everyone today.

Crunch, beautious miss L. :kiss: and cuddles. 

Kit, :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I'm sorry about all the car and insurance crap you are dealing with.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Molly:hi: I thought maybe your pacing the other night had loosened Leo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

CRUNCHIEEEEE!!! How serene and happy looks little Lauren:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: She's going to catch up quickly with her weight:thumbup: Hope Mr.Crunch is ok:winkwink:

Kit!!! One more sleep until your Mummy Day :happydance:

I just had to rush off and gobble dinner early, I really, really hope it's a symptom!:happydance: But it's probably because I can't have my wine and aperitif biscuits so am extra hungry:haha:I'm not doing the strict GD diet just yet but am cutting out all fast sugars. I had steamed brocolli, boulgour and blanc de poulet :munch: 


And now I have the gompagomp desires I had the last time so am all snuggled cosy under my soft blanket:cloud9: And I think I might have a slight headache? Oh my oh my I forgot how the symptom spotting was worse _*after*_ a bfp:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's Ginge's birthday tomorrow! :cake:

Where is Ginge?:shrug: Might go and snoop her out on the bbm.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Everyone hates me and I've cleared the thread :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH says my boobs look bigger :holly:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> *Hi
> 
> Scan pictures.....I'm 12w 6 days today  the baby even picked its nose i swear!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But they couldnt measure the back of the neck cos baby was awkward! so having a blood test at 16 weeks!
> 
> Telling everyone! I am sooooooooooo on *

its amazing isnt it :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin have you tried using a proper sealer rather than just chewing gum to keep your joints together? No but seriously 2nd tri will soon be here and you will be all bouncing and glowing :kiss: Fx'd I will be vomming in your place:haha:

Happily sending my voms your way :haha:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Essie

Cassie -lovely scan pics, it's amazing seeing the image and realising that's your baby isn't it? 

Jaynie - symptoms sound promising, will keep my fingers crossed for you. When is AF due? 

Kit - yay for mummy day tomorrow. She must be so excited to see her granddaughter. Enjoy your time with her. 

B - how are you mrs preggomunkie? 

Molly - glad to see you here and okay. Hope the changing table arrives soon. 

I took Lyra to work today (had to pop into the hospital to drop my crutches back so I nipped up to the ward). Everyone cooed over her, although no cuddles just in case. Also briefly saw my ward manager for a chat about returning to work and she seemed quite flexible about hours/shifts. Im going in next month for a proper chat once I've worked out how many hours I want to do when I go back. Preferably none! :haha: 

Busy week this week. We've got the health visitor on Wednesday, Thursday is my birthday, dinner with my parents on Friday and then Dh foster family are coming to visit at the weekend so I need to clean the house and spruce the garden before then. I'm going to be a busy bee this week!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my tummy keeps going tight, I think I have Braxton Hicks :haha: 

_Oh please stick poppy seed!_ :dust: I'm going to be so sad if it doesn't, since I feel so :cloud9: about being uppo le duffo. 

It was sad saying goodbye to my mum, and especially sad for her saying goodbye to the snugglemonkey :cry: And she has loads of stress at home with my sister being complicated, plus my brother's just gone into hospital today because he's put his back out and actually can't move, oh la la.:roll: A mother's work is never done...


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Everyone hates me and I've cleared the thread :cry:

You have not, it just takes me forever to type my post on Dh phone!


----------



## TrinityMom

Cassie, your scan pics are beauteous! I am still terrified for my scan but I also can't wait because if I see a real baby in there I know I can relax


----------



## Essie

Trin when have you got your scan?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Awww Trin thankyou!!  I've never had so much sticky dust all for me!!* I just sucked it all in through my belly button :thumbup:

Essie, indeed a busy week! And your birthday!:happydance: You'll have to make yourself cookie monster cakes inbetween feeds :haha: Actually your cakes reminded me of an old school friend of mine, she now runs her own very successful business making beautiful cakes for all occasions, from weddings to kid's b'days. So if ever you wanted a career change you could do that, you clearly have the talent for it!


----------



## TrinityMom

I cashed in my R5 coin collection today to pay the excess :cry: it was meant to be baby money but :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I most certainly do NOT hate you B. I am so tired this morning I literally dozed off sitting up after I posted last. :dohh: I discovered while gathering your pressies together that I was missing a vital piece of the package that will protect.... Aww I can't say. :winkwink: :tease: Shall I tease you some more? Okay, I will... I also must find this missing piece because now that you are uppo le duffo you need one of the gifts now before you can't use it anymore. 

:tease: :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie I'm not decided on your nub yet, it looks boyish and girlish, like Holly's did! But absolutely gorge bubba pics :cloud9: Bet you're having a lovely time announcing it!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Trin when have you got your scan?

I tried to book today for Thursday but there was no answer. It's at the university and they had student strikes last time I was there so I'm not sure if they're closed. If I can't get through to her tomorrow I'll call the department


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie, indeed a busy week! And your birthday!:happydance: You'll have to make yourself cookie monster cakes inbetween feeds :haha: Actually your cakes reminded me of an old school friend of mine, she now runs her own very successful business making beautiful cakes for all occasions, from weddings to kid's b'days. So if ever you wanted a career change you could do that, you clearly have the talent for it!

I have got myself a sling, which supposedly I can position to use for feeding so I could make cakes and feed at the same time :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My screen isn't showing the 'thanks' box? :shrug: Thankyou Molly :hugs: And essie, I feel loved again now :happydance: 

Oooo exciting!:wohoo: Turtle mail from all that way away! I love looking on my globe at Turtle Countries, it's even more astonishing than Google Earth in a way. I roll it round and round and think jeez it's a long way to Trin's, or to Molly's etc, especially by bicycle :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We're on Orange alert here for enormous storms tonight and it's just hitting us now so I'm going to sign off while it passes, I get a bit scared about being plugged in when there are monster storms :shock: I'm worried for my mumsie too :nope:

Catch you laters xxxx:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> We're on Orange alert here for enormous storms tonight and it's just hitting us now so I'm going to sign off while it passes, I get a bit scared about being plugged in when there are monster storms :shock: I'm worried for my mumsie too :nope:
> 
> Catch you laters xxxx:kiss:

:shock: stay safe :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Where'd the turtles go?? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks girls. I'm Cd 25 without tracking them though I'm due either Friday, saturday, Sunday... Might just hold off as long as I can. I have had cramps but I don't wanna bank on that as it's not that reliable for me.

Molls I know! Sorry you are so tired :hugs:. Your gifts sound well exciting :thumbup:. Loving the banter, you seem in good spirits despite being tired which pleases me. 

B good luck with the storms :awww: :hugs: it must be so sad parting with mum like that. I can imagine - have some extra :hug:s and :dust: 

Cassie that's lovely :hugs: I'm uner pleased - you must tell us all how you get in telling people! It's just lovely to see it. 

Addie are you still on the phone :haha:?

Sezi - good day?

Crunch I couldn't see your photo of miss Lauren today! She's properly gorgeous and snuggly. I :brat: want one!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm back! I weathered the storm!:shipw: My dh thinks I'm a bit Medieval in my notions, like switching off my computer when there's a storm:shrug: 

Anyway it was pretty impressive, a bright yellow and black sky and loads of thunder and lightening and whirly wind and a sheet of rain so thick we couldn't see the forest from the top window!

And now I'm off to bed to get my poppy seed sleep:sleep::cloud9:

Nightynight all nuvly turtles xxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

It's me Trin, I am the thread clearer!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Where'd the turtles go?? :shrug:

Well I was in the Anderson shelter because Jaynie came online:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> It's me Trin, I am the thread clearer!!

I cleared it for longer than you tonight :haha:

Goodnight B and poppyseed. I nuv storms :cloud9:

Crunchie, I forgot to say how VERY CUTE Lauren is ... just gorgeous


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I'm here. :wave: Meant to say, I LOVE your painted room. :thumbup: 
Oh and can you explain what Sharp shooting pains down my cervix/vagina mean followed by some discharge that looks like thick ewcm is? I tried to ask my doctor and all she said was, "sounds normal" :shrug: 

Jaynie, my OH is quite having fun with me lately. My brain has completely left me and I'm looney and unable to think properly so he teases me. Remind me, you said you were testing no sooner tha. Sunday? Was that yesterday or next Sunday?


----------



## Mollykins

Glad you made it B!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks girls. I'm Cd 25 without tracking them though I'm due either Friday, saturday, Sunday... Might just hold off as long as I can. I have had cramps but I don't wanna bank on that as it's not that reliable for me.
> 
> Molls I know! Sorry you are so tired :hugs:. Your gifts sound well exciting :thumbup:. Loving the banter, you seem in good spirits despite being tired which pleases me.
> 
> B good luck with the storms :awww: :hugs: it must be so sad parting with mum like that. I can imagine - have some extra :hug:s and :dust:
> 
> Cassie that's lovely :hugs: I'm uner pleased - you must tell us all how you get in telling people! It's just lovely to see it.
> 
> Addie are you still on the phone :haha:?
> 
> Sezi - good day?
> 
> Crunch I couldn't see your photo of miss Lauren today! She's properly gorgeous and snuggly. I :brat: want one!!

Thanks for the hugs and dust Jaynie:hugs: Yep it's always sad parting, life whizzes by so fast. We'd been looking forward to her trip for months and then suddenly it's over:cry: But we have some lovely moments to cherish forever:hugs: And it really is quality time when we _*do*_ see each other.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, I'm here. :wave: Meant to say, I LOVE your painted room. :thumbup:
> Oh and can you explain what Sharp shooting pains down my cervix/vagina mean followed by some discharge that looks like thick ewcm is? I tried to ask my doctor and all she said was, "sounds normal" :shrug:
> 
> Jaynie, my OH is quite having fun with me lately. My brain has completely left me and I'm looney and unable to think properly so he teases me. Remind me, you said you were testing no sooner tha. Sunday? Was that yesterday or next Sunday?

Sounds like your cervix getting ready and doing its thing :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's me Trin, I am the thread clearer!!
> 
> I cleared it for longer than you tonight :haha:
> 
> Goodnight B and poppyseed. I nuv storms :cloud9:
> 
> Crunchie, I forgot to say how VERY CUTE Lauren is ... just gorgeousClick to expand...

I cleared it before both of you earlier on :sulk: Jaynie did clear it mid morning though:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie is that you in your avatar with Erin? :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I'm here. :wave: Meant to say, I LOVE your painted room. :thumbup:
> Oh and can you explain what Sharp shooting pains down my cervix/vagina mean followed by some discharge that looks like thick ewcm is? I tried to ask my doctor and all she said was, "sounds normal" :shrug:
> 
> Jaynie, my OH is quite having fun with me lately. My brain has completely left me and I'm looney and unable to think properly so he teases me. Remind me, you said you were testing no sooner tha. Sunday? Was that yesterday or next Sunday?
> 
> Sounds like your cervix getting ready and doing its thing :thumbup:Click to expand...

Did you feel as though your third pregnancy was so completely different drom your first two?


----------



## TrinityMom

Newbie, your baby shower looks amazing. And the photo of her mum with the 'future grandma' badge literally made me :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Remember when Kit tactfully asked if that was Moomin's OH in her avatar? Turned out it was her dad but I could just so see Kit preferring to err on the side of caution! It made me :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where's newbie's shower pics?


----------



## HollyMonkey

omg that sounds really weird, worse than Trin admiring essie's cupcakes


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Hi
> 
> Scan pictures.....I'm 12w 6 days today  the baby even picked its nose i swear!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But they couldnt measure the back of the neck cos baby was awkward! so having a blood test at 16 weeks!
> 
> Telling everyone! I am sooooooooooo on *

Awwwwww :awww: Cassie - your little bubba is lovely :cloud9: How real is it all now eh? I look forward to hearing about everyone's reactions when you tell them your amazing news :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Decaf :coffee: today! :wohoo: Slept well, woke up just for a moment at 3am with my boobs all tingly and hot and feeling like my nipples were in a vice, and thought to myself that if I hadn't tested yet I deffo would in the morning :holly:
> 
> Cassie that made me get a real feeling of butterflies excitement for you, the announcement that you're pregnant to all your family and friends. Will you tell us too? :haha:
> 
> Hi Hayley :hi: How are you and Nate? I promise as soon as my mum leaves I'll get your pressie posted! Nate will be off to University soon if I don't hurry up with it :dohh:
> 
> Sarachka if you got another bfn today I'm bummed, and know how shitty it feels to get hopeful lines that come to nothing. Maybe you O'd like cd 16/18? Molly assigned you my dpo :haha: but I o'd freakily early, cd13, so you could still have a straw to clutch at :shrug:


Hey munkiepreggopoppyseedpants!!! Jeez its taken me all bloody day to get on here!! I feel really out of the bnb loop and it makes me feel all sad and like you all don't nuv me as I can't find a second some days to get on! Do you still nuv me munkie? 
Don't stress about presents you look after your emily/oliver seed (may I just say I nuv the name chioce)




HollyMonkey said:


> I told DH when he got home from the mountains and his eyes lit up and he gave me a big hug and told me that's why I look so beautiful :cry: :cloud9: I suppose it could have been pride at his spermination skills but it looked like genuine happy excitement! This round has been shared ttc, not just me extracting sperm on the sly, and it showed in dh's face, usually he rolls his eyes and rushes off to do tax calculations when I tell him I'm pregnant :haha: More sticky dust for me and for DH! :dust:

Awww thierry is soooo sweet sending lots of sticky dust and I am certain it will this time I too am a believer in 3rd time stickers !!



Crunchie said:


> Firstly - Hayley ......thank you so much for your lovely prezzies .....really lovely and kind of you ! I think even Mr C was a little emotional ....but he has turned into a huge pile must at the mo :kiss:
> 
> congrats supermonkeypants !!!and Janyie baby and sara I am crossing all my fingers and toes for ALL symptoms noted :thumbup:
> 
> hi everyone :flower:
> 
> so day 5 and started to feel almost human again..... I think after such a quick birth I may have gone into shock for a few days there ........:wacko: Miss LC needs to feed every 2 hours so I may never have a face without eye bags again
> 
> all doing well, midwife is happy she has only lost about 5% of her birth weight so is 5lb2 at the mo ! we have to wait for her to reach her gestational age so that all the other tests can be done .......everyone has gone out and got us all premie stuff so she actually has some outfits that fit !!!

Your welcome crunch + mister crunch and bebe lauren too xx
She is totally gorgeous I think we have all and will produce the most adorable turtle sproglets I think they will all be models hehe!!!



cassie04 said:


> *Hi
> 
> Scan pictures.....I'm 12w 6 days today  the baby even picked its nose i swear!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But they couldnt measure the back of the neck cos baby was awkward! so having a blood test at 16 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> Telling everyone! I am sooooooooooo on *


Lovely pics cassie real clear bet you and dave are on cloud 9 !!

Jaynie -congrats on the house babe

Sezi hope your ok lovely I miss our lil chats I liked your hol pics by the way and your handsome man!! How is miss alice doing?

Essie what.a busy bee you are this week glad your olk and in the swing of things !!

Hi kit,mollz,lissy,clare,emandi,gingeaddie(any parcel yet?)Newbie your bebe shower oics are ace on fb!!luna,april how's baby james?

Anyone I missed I'm sorry I still nuv you all xx

Trin I'm so sorry bout the whole car thing and I hope you manage to book your scan tomorriow and hope your have a good nights sleep xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I'm here. :wave: Meant to say, I LOVE your painted room. :thumbup:
> Oh and can you explain what Sharp shooting pains down my cervix/vagina mean followed by some discharge that looks like thick ewcm is? I tried to ask my doctor and all she said was, "sounds normal" :shrug:
> 
> Jaynie, my OH is quite having fun with me lately. My brain has completely left me and I'm looney and unable to think properly so he teases me. Remind me, you said you were testing no sooner tha. Sunday? Was that yesterday or next Sunday?
> 
> Sounds like your cervix getting ready and doing its thing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you feel as though your third pregnancy was so completely different drom your first two?Click to expand...

Yes! and this one is even more different


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I cashed in my R5 coin collection today to pay the excess :cry: it was meant to be baby money but :shrug:

:cry: That really is poofucky :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley :hi: Kit :hi: Bedtime kisses and hugs for you :hugs:
AND OF COURSE I NUV YOU HAYLEY! :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks hayles I'm soooo excited to have my house to play with! It's a great house too :thumbup: 

Ha B I LOL'd then... Is it me or Adam? Guess I'll see now when I post... 

Trin I also forgot to shout out to your superior decorating skills! 

I nuv storms.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Where'd the turtles go?? :shrug:
> 
> Well I was in the Anderson shelter because Jaynie came online:shrug:Click to expand...

..with several jars of your courgette chutney? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

OK B you don't have to remind me of my thread clearing skills :tease: 

Molly - that sounds fun - like a (free, legal and totally) natural 'high' :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Remember when Kit tactfully asked if that was Moomin's OH in her avatar? Turned out it _was_ her dad but I could just so see Kit preferring to err on the side of caution! It made me :rofl:

...from bitter (aka embarassing) experience, I never assume anything!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Where'd the turtles go?? :shrug:
> 
> Well I was in the Anderson shelter because Jaynie came online:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ..with several jars of your courgette chutney? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl: :tease:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Where's newbie's shower pics?

On facebook


----------



## cassie04

*Turtles I have something to tell you......Im pregnant!!!!!!**

OH my god This has been such a lovely day! LITERALLY! i am on ! What does it feel like when the baby actually arrives and you see it for the first time! I am going to be in a completely different world of happiness!!!!

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all you lovely messages! and you are absolutly right it did seem really real seeing the bebe move about was unreal!

Everyone now knows and i have been bombarded with phone calls and lovely messages it been great! I havent had hardly any time to go on here but when i did i loved your responses to the pictures!

B- I am going to leave u in charge of identifying penis or no penis!!!!! Although i think i am going to give in and find out at 20 weeks!


Right i must pop back downstairs cos we have company over!

AHHHHHHHHH lots of love!*


----------



## new mummy2010

How is cara kit? Still waking through the night? Has the windy problem sorted now?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> omg that sounds really weird, worse than Trin admiring essie's cupcakes

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> *Turtles I have something to tell you......Im pregnant!!!!!!**
> 
> OH my god This has been such a lovely day! LITERALLY! i am on ! What does it feel like when the baby actually arrives and you see it for the first time! I am going to be in a completely different world of happiness!!!!
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all you lovely messages! and you are absolutly right it did seem really real seeing the bebe move about was unreal!
> 
> Everyone now knows and i have been bombarded with phone calls and lovely messages it been great! I havent had hardly any time to go on here but when i did i loved your responses to the pictures!
> 
> B- I am going to leave u in charge of identifying penis or no penis!!!!! Although i think i am going to give in and find out at 20 weeks!
> 
> 
> Right i must pop back downstairs cos we have company over!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHH lots of love!*

WHAAAAAATTT????? YOU'RE PREGNANT??????? I HAD NO IDEA!!!! :winkwink:

Cassie my lovely - so glad you've had the best time telling everyone your news :thumbup: And you're right, there really is no feeling in the world like the way you feel when your baby arrives - words cannot do it justice :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:hugs: So happy for you :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Remember when Kit tactfully asked if that was Moomin's OH in her avatar? Turned out it _was_ her dad but I could just so see Kit preferring to err on the side of caution! It made me :rofl:
> 
> ...from bitter (aka embarassing) experience, I never assume anything!Click to expand...

Once, when I was pregnant and teaching belly dancing I asked a woman when she was due. She wasn't :blush: Thank goodness she was only on the beginner's course so I only had 8 weeks of :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie is that you in your avatar with Erin? :rofl:

That would be hilarious. AND OT would also explain why I'm not pregnant. Rocky 4 for me. YAWN.


----------



## firstbaby25

All those with turtle babies... Could you put birthdays of your gorgeous sprogs in the inner sanctum!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> How is cara kit? Still waking through the night? Has the windy problem sorted now?

Hiya lovely :hi:

Cara is great thanks doll :thumbup: She is still waking in the night but it's definitely getting better. She goes down between 7-8pm every night pretty much without fail now, and sleeps till around 1am, feeds then sleeps till 3-4am, feeds then is up around 5.30-6am. The wind problems have improved too with us just spending lots of time winding her and she doesn't bring back her feeds so much now that we've propped up the head end of her moses basket :thumbup: All in all, we're getting there :happydance:

So, same questions about our beautiful little Nate?? :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Remember when Kit tactfully asked if that was Moomin's OH in her avatar? Turned out it _was_ her dad but I could just so see Kit preferring to err on the side of caution! It made me :rofl:
> 
> ...from bitter (aka embarassing) experience, I never assume anything!Click to expand...
> 
> Once, when I was pregnant and teaching belly dancing I asked a woman when she was due. She wasn't :blush: Thank goodness she was only on the beginner's course so I only had 8 weeks of :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Brilliant!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> All those with turtle babies... Could you put birthdays of your gorgeous sprogs in the inner sanctum!

:thumbup:

I think Sezi still has to authorise all posts?


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes - she's good though is she not? So she will sadly get bombarded with requests for authorisation... However I'm sure she won't mind. It's what're he sanctum was about!


----------



## TrinityMom

Must sign off for the evening. Have to organise getting my car towed from the police station to the assessment centre and my third hired car (bloody central locking isn't working). Hopefully the next one will have aircon!

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: stupid iPhone!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> How is cara kit? Still waking through the night? Has the windy problem sorted now?
> 
> Hiya lovely :hi:
> 
> Cara is great thanks doll :thumbup: She is still waking in the night but it's definitely getting better. She goes down between 7-8pm every night pretty much without fail now, and sleeps till around 1am, feeds then sleeps till 3-4am, feeds then is up around 5.30-6am. The wind problems have improved too with us just spending lots of time winding her and she doesn't bring back her feeds so much now that we've propped up the head end of her moses basket :thumbup: All in all, we're getting there :happydance:
> 
> So, same questions about our beautiful little Nate?? :kiss:Click to expand...

Glad things are going smoother!!

Well nathanial seems to have two rough nights for every good night! Last night was good he went down 9.30-1.15ish then woke again at 4.05 then 7ish!!
We too have highered his crib with two argos books underneath the feet lol (inserts embarassed face lol) he isn't bringing up many feeds now which is brill and his wind is still bad (at not getting it up) but much improved thanks to trins potions!!

I nuv him so much and most days are still rolling into each other but we will get there he is 3 wks today can't believe it !!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin :sleep: well!


----------



## new mummy2010

Nighty night trin sleep well

Night from me too I will try my bestest to get on properly tomorrow


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Cassie -lovely scan pics, it's amazing seeing the image and realising that's your baby isn't it?
> 
> Jaynie - symptoms sound promising, will keep my fingers crossed for you. When is AF due?
> 
> Kit - yay for mummy day tomorrow. She must be so excited to see her granddaughter. Enjoy your time with her.
> 
> B - how are you mrs preggomunkie?
> 
> Molly - glad to see you here and okay. Hope the changing table arrives soon.
> 
> I took Lyra to work today (had to pop into the hospital to drop my crutches back so I nipped up to the ward). Everyone cooed over her, although no cuddles just in case. Also briefly saw my ward manager for a chat about returning to work and she seemed quite flexible about hours/shifts. Im going in next month for a proper chat once I've worked out how many hours I want to do when I go back. Preferably none! :haha:
> 
> Busy week this week. We've got the health visitor on Wednesday, Thursday is my birthday, dinner with my parents on Friday and then Dh foster family are coming to visit at the weekend so I need to clean the house and spruce the garden before then. I'm going to be a busy bee this week!

HIII glad everything is great!!! I am sure everyone just loved her. Reminds me of when my friend brought her baby to work I was walking my students down the hall and suddenly they all starting screaming "AWWWWWW" and because they had no manners in the hall I thought they were all just being silly and planned to make a tun of noise and then I walked down the hall to tell them to quiet down and I started screaming AWWWW and they all started laughing at me. I miss my students. As hard as they were and as many headaches I got from them with their cursing and fighting and whatever else I still miss them and wish I knew they were ok.



HollyMonkey said:


> And my tummy keeps going tight, I think I have Braxton Hicks :haha:
> 
> _Oh please stick poppy seed!_ :dust: I'm going to be so sad if it doesn't, since I feel so :cloud9: about being uppo le duffo.
> 
> It was sad saying goodbye to my mum, and especially sad for her saying goodbye to the snugglemonkey :cry: And she has loads of stress at home with my sister being complicated, plus my brother's just gone into hospital today because he's put his back out and actually can't move, oh la la.:roll: A mother's work is never done...

IT WILL BE STICKY I HAVE A GREATTTTTT FEELING I REALLY DO!!!!! 


new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> How is cara kit? Still waking through the night? Has the windy problem sorted now?
> 
> Hiya lovely :hi:
> 
> Cara is great thanks doll :thumbup: She is still waking in the night but it's definitely getting better. She goes down between 7-8pm every night pretty much without fail now, and sleeps till around 1am, feeds then sleeps till 3-4am, feeds then is up around 5.30-6am. The wind problems have improved too with us just spending lots of time winding her and she doesn't bring back her feeds so much now that we've propped up the head end of her moses basket :thumbup: All in all, we're getting there :happydance:
> 
> So, same questions about our beautiful little Nate?? :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad things are going smoother!!
> 
> Well nathanial seems to have two rough nights for every good night! Last night was good he went down 9.30-1.15ish then woke again at 4.05 then 7ish!!
> We too have highered his crib with two argos books underneath the feet lol (inserts embarassed face lol) he isn't bringing up many feeds now which is brill and his wind is still bad (at not getting it up) but much improved thanks to trins potions!!
> 
> I nuv him so much and most days are still rolling into each other but we will get there he is 3 wks today can't believe it !!Click to expand...


YAY baby Nate you are having good nights (and some poopy ones) BUTTT GOOD ONES IN THE MIX SO THATS GREAT!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

SO NOW I AM REALLY PRAYING FOR TWINS. I do not think I want to do IVF again (after I have a healthy baby that is) Ill have to do it again if I have just one tho bc I want my child to have a sibling. I took a shot this morning and almost barfed and passed out bc I hit something and to crawl back to bed (god knows what I hit!!!!) Andddd I have to be on these estrace pills (estrogen pills) from this week all the way till I am 12 weeks pregnant. I hear an excess of estrogen can cause cancer and it really scares me to have to be on it for so long :nope: I mean if doctors could prove it does do this I doubt they would give it to us but I still get nervous. Please cross fingers i get pregnant and have healthy babies this next cycle so I can put IVF behind me and have my family. Its starting to get to me and the women who do this for months and years god bless them it is so much!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes - she's good though is she not? So she will sadly get bombarded with requests for authorisation... However I'm sure she won't mind. It's what're he sanctum was about!

Yep - 'tis very true my lovely :thumbup:

Working life seems to be going well eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight Trin - and good luck with all things car tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ohhh nadine lovely I have all my families fingers and toes crossed for you and DH that you have a successful cycle and twins to boot !! I really have a great feeling for you anyhow I really do ,I don't think you will have to do it again lovely I'm sure things are going to go your way now 3rd time lucky and all xxxx


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Goodnight Trin - and good luck with all things car tomorrow :hugs::kiss:

HI KIT HIIIIIII SO GLAD YOU ARE ON AT THE SAME TIME AS ME!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

TRIN I AM SOOO SORRY THIS HAPPENED TO YOU!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> How is cara kit? Still waking through the night? Has the windy problem sorted now?
> 
> Hiya lovely :hi:
> 
> Cara is great thanks doll :thumbup: She is still waking in the night but it's definitely getting better. She goes down between 7-8pm every night pretty much without fail now, and sleeps till around 1am, feeds then sleeps till 3-4am, feeds then is up around 5.30-6am. The wind problems have improved too with us just spending lots of time winding her and she doesn't bring back her feeds so much now that we've propped up the head end of her moses basket :thumbup: All in all, we're getting there :happydance:
> 
> So, same questions about our beautiful little Nate?? :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad things are going smoother!!
> 
> Well nathanial seems to have two rough nights for every good night! Last night was good he went down 9.30-1.15ish then woke again at 4.05 then 7ish!!
> We too have highered his crib with two argos books underneath the feet lol (inserts embarassed face lol) he isn't bringing up many feeds now which is brill and his wind is still bad (at not getting it up) but much improved thanks to trins potions!!
> 
> I nuv him so much and most days are still rolling into each other but we will get there he is 3 wks today can't believe it !!Click to expand...

It sounds very familiar Hayley...what Nate's doing I mean. Cara is just 5 weeks today and the biggest improvements with her have been over the last 2 weeks, so I hope you'll notice big differences from here on :thumbup: It's hard work but so worth it :cloud9: I find myself just looking at Cara when she's asleep...she just looks like a porcelain doll :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> SO NOW I AM REALLY PRAYING FOR TWINS. I do not think I want to do IVF again (after I have a healthy baby that is) Ill have to do it again if I have just one tho bc I want my child to have a sibling. I took a shot this morning and almost barfed and passed out bc I hit something and to crawl back to bed (god knows what I hit!!!!) Andddd I have to be on these estrace pills (estrogen pills) from this week all the way till I am 12 weeks pregnant. I hear an excess of estrogen can cause cancer and it really scares me to have to be on it for so long :nope: I mean if doctors could prove it does do this I doubt they would give it to us but I still get nervous. Please cross fingers i get pregnant and have healthy babies this next cycle so I can put IVF behind me and have my family. Its starting to get to me and the women who do this for months and years god bless them it is so much!

Oh addie - the only thing I can say is (once again) "eyes on the prize" as it's what makes all this yucky stuff so worth it. Once you have your beautiful baby/s in your arms, all the shots/pills/procedures etc will be forgotten and you'll be on :cloud9: - it will happen for sure :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight Trin - and good luck with all things car tomorrow :hugs::kiss:
> 
> HI KIT HIIIIIII SO GLAD YOU ARE ON AT THE SAME TIME AS ME!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> TRIN I AM SOOO SORRY THIS HAPPENED TO YOU!!!!Click to expand...

:hi: addie :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Hayley - sleep well (I hope) :kiss:

And goodnight from me too....time for some zzzzzzz's before the early morning booby runs commence :thumbup:

Nuv you all :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Nt Nt :sleep: Well


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Kit - sorry I missed you bnb was being rubbish on my phone then I bathed etc. Now I'm here... Working life is good, I kind of like being busy and of course the money but I hate the fact that life totally passes you by, I can't tell you the day/date most of the time. God help me when I have to work full time AND have a baby :shock:. Glad to hear that Cara is improving... And that you are in love course why wouldn't you! She's pretty and greeeeet. 

Addie - I echo Kit I really hope that you get a stocky from IVF so that you at least don't have to think about IVF for a while. I do hope for two but anything would be grand and they're hard work twins. You'll forget all this when staring at your :baby: or :baby::baby: :haha: and I think regardless of 1 or 2 you may still want more... :shrug: 

Twinges in my pelvis area. I'm such s crap girl for being in tune!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Night Kit - sorry I missed you bnb was being rubbish on my phone then I bathed etc. Now I'm here... Working life is good, I kind of like being busy and of course the money but I hate the fact that life totally passes you by, I can't tell you the day/date most of the time. God help me when I have to work full time AND have a baby :shock:. Glad to hear that Cara is improving... And that you are in love course why wouldn't you! She's pretty and greeeeet.
> 
> Addie - I echo Kit I really hope that you get a stocky from IVF so that you at least don't have to think about IVF for a while. I do hope for two but anything would be grand and they're hard work twins. You'll forget all this when staring at your :baby: or :baby::baby: :haha: and I think regardless of 1 or 2 you may still want more... :shrug:
> 
> Twinges in my pelvis area. I'm such s crap girl for being in tune!

You are correct ill forget all the negative IVF bits when I do it again. I just hope I get healthy sticky beans this time and can put IVF out of my mind for a few years.

OOOO Twinges is a good sign!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

WELLLLLL tomorrow I have a birthday party to go to so DH and I are going to go to the mall in a bit to get a gift.

I have discovered that sadly my favorite cereal triggers my stomach disorder. I can not ignore the fact that each time I eat it I get sick so I will stop eating it :cry: 

My cat is going nutty today. I keep hearing bangs around the house and then she is getting into the trash she is soooo nutty!!!

I wanted to be silly so I made notes and put them around the house so when DH comes home he can follow them to find me LOL :haha: he thinks it is funny when I do that.

Well now that I have written about all my random thoughts I shall get off since no one seems to be on.


----------



## addie25

DH made Mexican food and when I sat down down to eat DH put on Mexican music it was hilarious!!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Sorry I've been quite today... I've been keeping up all day, but just was feeling blah earlier. Feeling better this evening. Got dinner marinating (steaks!) and I made some protein 'cookies' with peanutbutter and eggs and honey and whatnot. They look pretty good, we'll see how they are. Oh, and I've got a turkey breast cooking away in the oven for sandwiches this week. YUM.

Lots of :dust: for you, *Bethany*!!! Sticky, sticky, sticky, sticky dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

Those symptoms sound very promising, *Jaynie*!!

*Trin*, I'm sorry that you have to front so much $$ for those stupid poofucks that stole your stuff!! Insurance is such poofuckery, I think... You pay so much all the time and they can't even take care of you when you need it. I hate the concept...

*Cassie*, lovely scan pics!!

*Crunchie*, your little peanut is just soooo cute! I love the little round face!

*Molly*, glad you're getting everything all put together! That must feel good :)
How's the bedrest going?? ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, have you tried cutting out wheat and sugar? Those really get my gut rolling. We had pizza this weekend and oh boy did I pay the price, and still am. That much wheat really kills my digestive system.


----------



## addie25

Sometimes it's very specific what get my stomach going I have to think twice about nuts sauces and dips and dairy r the main ones that I've had bad experiences with but not all the time so I don't cut them out fully and then random foods will do it out of the blue so it's hard to control if my stomach is in a flair up doesn't matter what I eat I'll get sick???? But that cereal gets me everytime so I know to just keep away from it. Dh was so sweet he said he would not buy it anymore so I don't get tempted but he loves it ao I told him to just keep getting it and I'll be good.

Your dinner sounds soooooooo Delish!!!!!!! Sorry you didn't feel so go today :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Addie I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you get your sticky bean this cycle. I can't imagine having to take all the shots and pills, but it will be so worth it. You and your DH so deserve your sticky bean.


----------



## newbie_ttc

It's your old pal Newbie Dooby Doooo! :wave: Gosh! what a busy weekend it's been with the shower and all. i am happy to report that it was a success and mommy got lots of lovely gifts for baby Zoey. Now that all that is over, i can get back my precious bnb time. i feel like i have missed so much! :cry: the newness of B's :bfp:, sarah's wee stick installments, Jaynie's symptoms, Trin's car drama, Molly's bed rest updates, Luna's 3rd trimester stories, Addie's IVF progress, cassie scan pics and announcement news, the latestet from lissy and claire, ANNNNNND updates on Cara, Lyra, Nate, James, Lauren (LC), whew! that's a lot :dohh: So everyone kindly respond to this post with your respective updates, please and thank you :flower: :haha: I'm serious tho :D


----------



## LunaLady

Hi NewbieLove!! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

table in memory of her mom/my aunt


an assortment of chocolate covered strawberries


this is one of the banners i made, 'it's a girl'


The other banner i made, "baby shower"


I think this one speaks for itself! :haha: nomnomnom!


----------



## addie25

Wow just beautiful wow wow wow glad to have u back Newbie :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mommy to be and her little sister, whom she is now raising, as my aunt was her last surviving parent

i made that center piece as well and found the animals that match her nursery online 


one of the many stylish diva outfits she received



the lovely food spread, decorated with my hand painted baby blocks... very elementary compared to B's lovely hand painted creations tho! :haha:


*THE END* :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Luna, hi Addie :hi: i'm glad to be back :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie! What lovely shower! You owned that baby shower! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Newbie!! That looks wonderful!! No wonder you had people asking you to do their shower, too! The cake looks awesome! And the cupcakes with the little animals are so cute!
Lovely work :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> How is cara kit? Still waking through the night? Has the windy problem sorted now?
> 
> Hiya lovely :hi:
> 
> Cara is great thanks doll :thumbup: She is still waking in the night but it's definitely getting better. She goes down between 7-8pm every night pretty much without fail now, and sleeps till around 1am, feeds then sleeps till 3-4am, feeds then is up around 5.30-6am. The wind problems have improved too with us just spending lots of time winding her and she doesn't bring back her feeds so much now that we've propped up the head end of her moses basket :thumbup: All in all, we're getting there :happydance:
> 
> So, same questions about our beautiful little Nate?? :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad things are going smoother!!
> 
> Well nathanial seems to have two rough nights for every good night! Last night was good he went down 9.30-1.15ish then woke again at 4.05 then 7ish!!
> We too have highered his crib with two argos books underneath the feet lol (inserts embarassed face lol) he isn't bringing up many feeds now which is brill and his wind is still bad (at not getting it up) but much improved thanks to trins potions!!
> 
> I nuv him so much and most days are still rolling into each other but we will get there he is 3 wks today can't believe it !!Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds very familiar Hayley...what Nate's doing I mean. Cara is just 5 weeks today and the biggest improvements with her have been over the last 2 weeks, so I hope you'll notice big differences from here on :thumbup: It's hard work but so worth it :cloud9: I find myself just looking at Cara when she's asleep...she just looks like a porcelain doll :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well that was a not so good night he fed at 9.15 then was grizzling at 11 so fed again a full 4oz which I thought would settle him but no!,he was awake until 12.30 on the spfa with me watching corroie on sky +!! Then he woke at 2 messed with feed and had 2oz + awaas sicky :-(, then at 5.17 and has just done 2 smelly bottoms and is now grumping next to me as OH has gone off to work at. 5.30!! 

Once again newbs the baby shower pictures are fabbo !!!

Hi luna hi mollz how are things lovelys??


----------



## Mollykins

Oh honey, I'm sorry you had such a rough night with Nate. Hope he takes a nice sleep during the day for you. Big :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Birthday Ginge!:cake::flasher::bunny:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Is it Tuesday? I've lost track, I know it's 3+3weeks and 12dpo but am not sure what day it is:haha: I am living exclusively by my body calendar! 

Newbie doobie doooooo, what amazing creations!:cloud9: It all looks so lovely:cloud9: Do you think it's too late for me to hold a baby shower for Holly? Ho ho

CONGRATULATIONS Cassie on your pregnancy! And soon the sickness will be leaving you and you will be, with Trin, in 2nd Tri heaven:cloud9: You look stunning in your new avatar by the way, lovely cupcakes:haha:

Jaynie you are seriously tantalising me with your symptoms now, I'm actually getting a bit nervous about your :test: day! Are you really waiting until Sunday?:wacko: You're so mature! I admire your maturity. I have to rip open presents as soon as they're in front of me:lol:

Hayley! Sorry you had a bad night- but he's still only ickle. It was from 6 weeks that Holly started getting properly tamed and domesticated so just a couple more weeks to hang on in there I reckon:thumbup: 

Have lovely probably Tuesdays all:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> SO NOW I AM REALLY PRAYING FOR TWINS. I do not think I want to do IVF again (after I have a healthy baby that is) Ill have to do it again if I have just one tho bc I want my child to have a sibling. I took a shot this morning and almost barfed and passed out bc I hit something and to crawl back to bed (god knows what I hit!!!!) Andddd I have to be on these estrace pills (estrogen pills) from this week all the way till I am 12 weeks pregnant. I hear an excess of estrogen can cause cancer and it really scares me to have to be on it for so long :nope: I mean if doctors could prove it does do this I doubt they would give it to us but I still get nervous. Please cross fingers i get pregnant and have healthy babies this next cycle so I can put IVF behind me and have my family. Its starting to get to me and the women who do this for months and years god bless them it is so much!

I can understand you wanting 2 in one go addiekins:hugs: It's such an ordeal IVF, I had no idea until I met you that it involved so much preparation and worry, and physical suffering, and money! And I think you need to take hormone supplements/replacements for a really long time before they're dangerous, like years and years, so I wouldn't worry in your case:thumbup: And I'm sure the next time your beanies will stick :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy Birthday Ginge! Nuv nuv nuv. :kiss: Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!happy birthday ginge xxx

2 hourly feeds are killing me........ I am so tired and I am really struggling with the mil popping in every day !

Looks like an awful weather day today !


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls.

Newbs - my catch up: I have a house :yipee: moving in next week - job is still good and I do have some small symptoms but my body is like an uber bitch and it seriously could be nothing (B if you are reading this is how I avoid the early testing). 

B I am excited - having a nightmare day though. My adam wouldn't talk to me about my grandad today but i suspect (a bit) that I expected him to be psychic as I didn't mention it, I guess that if you are my fella you must know on the odd day to be nice or whatnot... I dunno, anyway it's set me off for a bad day and I am gonna try and get a half day to go the cemetry to see my grandad (he'd have been 70 today)... And then have a nice tea with my family and whatnot. I am in work now though and I am nervous about this half day thing!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all

Happy birthday ginge .....

2 hourly feeds are killing me ! And I am struggling with the mil
Popping in every day and bringing people round I don't even know ???I feel
So mean feeling like this

On Saturday ( first day home ) mils friends came over and I Said the to the mil oh the midwife is coming out to check my stitches and then SIL and bil came over and was like oh don't worry we will pop upsatairs when she comes ...And said I should expect visitors and to deal with it.......just wanted a little privacy ! Xxxx



Coming today to check my stiches


----------



## Crunchie

Lol at my above post ! Sorry on my lurkberry and unable to go back and amend ! Sorry ladies xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy Birthday Ginge :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy 21st Ginge! Have a great day.


----------



## Crunchie

Addie - big hugs .... You really have been through it and I wish i could give you a big hug x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Remember when Kit tactfully asked if that was Moomin's OH in her avatar? Turned out it _was_ her dad but I could just so see Kit preferring to err on the side of caution! It made me :rofl:
> 
> ...from bitter (aka embarassing) experience, I never assume anything!Click to expand...
> 
> Once, when I was pregnant and teaching belly dancing I asked a woman when she was due. She wasn't :blush: Thank goodness she was only on the beginner's course so I only had 8 weeks of :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's soooo embarassing! I met a friend at the park the other day and she looks about 4 months on but I didn't dare ask:blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> SO NOW I AM REALLY PRAYING FOR TWINS. I do not think I want to do IVF again (after I have a healthy baby that is) Ill have to do it again if I have just one tho bc I want my child to have a sibling. I took a shot this morning and almost barfed and passed out bc I hit something and to crawl back to bed (god knows what I hit!!!!) Andddd I have to be on these estrace pills (estrogen pills) from this week all the way till I am 12 weeks pregnant. I hear an excess of estrogen can cause cancer and it really scares me to have to be on it for so long :nope: I mean if doctors could prove it does do this I doubt they would give it to us but I still get nervous. Please cross fingers i get pregnant and have healthy babies this next cycle so I can put IVF behind me and have my family. Its starting to get to me and the women who do this for months and years god bless them it is so much!
> 
> Oh addie - the only thing I can say is (once again) "eyes on the prize" as it's what makes all this yucky stuff so worth it. Once you have your beautiful baby/s in your arms, all the shots/pills/procedures etc will be forgotten and you'll be on :cloud9: - it will happen for sure :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Praying for you hun :hugs: x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Lol at my above post ! Sorry on my lurkberry and unable to go back and amend ! Sorry ladies xxx

It's ok, I deciphered it:haha: God that would drive me nuts:wacko: We had 2 weeks after Holly was born where no one came over since I was tired and didn't want to make polite baby conversation in French:haha: And then my mum, dad and brother came over when she was 2 weeks old, and slowly after that we invited people but at my picky choosing!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Newbs - my catch up: I have a house :yipee: moving in next week - job is still good and I do have some small symptoms but my body is like an uber bitch and it seriously could be nothing (B if you are reading this is how I avoid the early testing).
> 
> B I am excited - having a nightmare day though. My adam wouldn't talk to me about my grandad today but i suspect (a bit) that I expected him to be psychic as I didn't mention it, I guess that if you are my fella you must know on the odd day to be nice or whatnot... I dunno, anyway it's set me off for a bad day and I am gonna try and get a half day to go the cemetry to see my grandad (he'd have been 70 today)... And then have a nice tea with my family and whatnot. I am in work now though and I am nervous about this half day thing!

Try and feel happy for your Grandad's sake, he wouldn't want you to feel sad today.:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok one last post before I go and do something constructive-

My DH is WEIRD! He'd finished a pot of my blackberry jam early this morning before I was up so took what he thought was another one from the cupboard, even though it was clearly marked *BLACKBERRY CHUTNEY* and put it on his toast and butter :wacko: It hasn't even had it's 6 months mellowing time so is very potent! When I saw the evidence of this I sent him a text saying he's crazy, and he's wasted a pot of my chutney, but he said it was delicious! Delicious?! He practically had vinegar and onions on toast this morning!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol at my above post ! Sorry on my lurkberry and unable to go back and amend ! Sorry ladies xxx
> 
> It's ok, I deciphered it:haha: God that would drive me nuts:wacko: We had 2 weeks after Holly was born where no one came over since I was tired and didn't want to make polite baby conversation in French:haha: And then my mum, dad and brother came over when she was 2 weeks old, and slowly after that we invited people but at my picky choosing!Click to expand...

I don't mind the quick cup of tea visit but its when the Want to just sit ..... 

I just feel so mean ...... But I am just getting to know her if you know what I mean !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol at my above post ! Sorry on my lurkberry and unable to go back and amend ! Sorry ladies xxx
> 
> It's ok, I deciphered it:haha: God that would drive me nuts:wacko: We had 2 weeks after Holly was born where no one came over since I was tired and didn't want to make polite baby conversation in French:haha: And then my mum, dad and brother came over when she was 2 weeks old, and slowly after that we invited people but at my picky choosing!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind the quick cup of tea visit but its when the Want to just sit .....
> 
> I just feel so mean ...... But I am just getting to know her if you know what I mean !Click to expand...

Hey Crunchster :hugs:

I actually feel quite annoyed on your behalf to be honest. There seems to be a lack of sensitivity from MIL here, surely she can see you need a little time to yourself to get your head on straight? Maybe she's just really excited but could DH have a word? It's really not fair you having to struggle through visit after visit and you are not being mean.

Yes, hang in there as B said...although I'm still feeding 2 hourly as well and Cara is now 5 weeks BUT we get some sleep at night which is improving all the time and you can cope with so much more in the day if you've had a few hours at night. Honest - it gets better m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok one last post before I go and do something constructive-
> 
> My DH is WEIRD! He'd finished a pot of my blackberry jam early this morning before I was up so took what he thought was another one from the cupboard, even though it was clearly marked *BLACKBERRY CHUTNEY* and put it on his toast and butter :wacko: It hasn't even had it's 6 months mellowing time so is very potent! When I saw the evidence of this I sent him a text saying he's crazy, and he's wasted a pot of my chutney, but he said it was delicious! Delicious?! He practically had vinegar and onions on toast this morning!!!

:haha: Nommo :sick:

It seems you can do no wrong in DH's eyes :thumbup::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls! Sorry I've been quite today... I've been keeping up all day, but just was feeling blah earlier. Feeling better this evening. Got dinner marinating (steaks!) and I made some protein 'cookies' with peanutbutter and eggs and honey and whatnot. They look pretty good, we'll see how they are. Oh, and I've got a turkey breast cooking away in the oven for sandwiches this week. YUM.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for you, *Bethany*!!! Sticky, sticky, sticky, sticky dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Those symptoms sound very promising, *Jaynie*!!
> 
> *Trin*, I'm sorry that you have to front so much $$ for those stupid poofucks that stole your stuff!! Insurance is such poofuckery, I think... You pay so much all the time and they can't even take care of you when you need it. I hate the concept...
> 
> *Cassie*, lovely scan pics!!
> 
> *Crunchie*, your little peanut is just soooo cute! I love the little round face!
> 
> *Molly*, glad you're getting everything all put together! That must feel good :)
> How's the bedrest going?? ;)

Hey Luna :kiss:

Sorry you were feeling a bit poo....hope it was just some tiredness that's passed now.

You asked me before how my ol' nips were...well much better thanks and I didn't need to use the nipple shields as expressing and giving the odd bottle of formula has given them enough of a break to not need to do anything else different. Don't get me wrong, they are not painless but I'm no longer either in tears or on the verge of them when I'm feeding little Miss :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> It's your old pal Newbie Dooby Doooo! :wave: Gosh! what a busy weekend it's been with the shower and all. i am happy to report that it was a success and mommy got lots of lovely gifts for baby Zoey. Now that all that is over, i can get back my precious bnb time. i feel like i have missed so much! :cry: the newness of B's :bfp:, sarah's wee stick installments, Jaynie's symptoms, Trin's car drama, Molly's bed rest updates, Luna's 3rd trimester stories, Addie's IVF progress, cassie scan pics and announcement news, the latestet from lissy and claire, ANNNNNND updates on Cara, Lyra, Nate, James, Lauren (LC), whew! that's a lot :dohh: So everyone kindly respond to this post with your respective updates, please and thank you :flower: :haha: I'm serious tho :D

What a fabbo post newbster!! I love all your shower stuff, you made an amazing job of everything you talented creature you! Well done! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh poo Hayley, sorry you had a bad night lovely. Soon though the good nights will outweigh the bad ones :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:cake:*Happy* *21st* *Birthday lovely Ginge!!!!!*:cake:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Newbs - my catch up: I have a house :yipee: moving in next week - job is still good and I do have some small symptoms but my body is like an uber bitch and it seriously could be nothing (B if you are reading this is how I avoid the early testing).
> 
> B I am excited - having a nightmare day though. My adam wouldn't talk to me about my grandad today but i suspect (a bit) that I expected him to be psychic as I didn't mention it, I guess that if you are my fella you must know on the odd day to be nice or whatnot... I dunno, anyway it's set me off for a bad day and I am gonna try and get a half day to go the cemetry to see my grandad (he'd have been 70 today)... And then have a nice tea with my family and whatnot. I am in work now though and I am nervous about this half day thing!

Ahh sorry you've started the day on a bum note lovely. Sorry about Adam not being very in tune with the day's meaning but hey, he's a bloke eh?

Very sensible attitude about the testing :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Crunch, don't feel mean. These first few weeks are so important. You and Lauren are getting to know each other and establishing feeding etc. You have every right to want to spend time without visitors. I refused some visits in the early weeks, I was too tired and wanted to spend my precious time with Lyra. Can you talk to Mr Crunch about not having MIL visit every day?


----------



## Sarachka

Happy 21st Ginge


----------



## poas

Morning all! Happy birthday Ginge, sticky dust B, hugs to Jaynie-it would have been my nans 70th on thursday, she died two yrs ago the day bubba is due, I hope you are ok today.
Sarah I'm sorry IF you are out,Crunch-I would get the old 'spat in coffee trick' out for the mil if I were you!!
Kit sorry to hear about your mastitis, I never had it but heard it's terribly painful :( And Hayley I hope you get a better night tonight!
Clare when is growth scan? Trin how are the voms and is your m.s playing up with this preg?
Cassie lovely scan pics,Newbie Helloooooo-I too would love a baby shower by you!
Molly not long now, how are your hips holding up?
Essie I asked before but think it got lost-did you find Lyra's name in a Phillip Pullman book?
Addie, I really hope that you get your sticky bean/beans, I can't imagine the effect this must have on you mentally let alone physically!
Luna I had a dream that you and I worked at an owl sanctuary, but that I could never get you to help me as you kept sneaking off to the woods, where I subsequently found you with a box full of baby hedgehogs you were raising?!
Everyone else I hope you have a lovely day, I had more to say but need to pee, and if I'm going upstairs then I figure I'll get bathed and tidy while I'm there so I don't have to climb them again, hence my neglect! Nuv you all xx


----------



## addie25

Crunch I am sure u are doing amazingly well!!!!! And agreed u should have privacy if that's what u want no one should force u to have company like that after just having a baby :hugs: and the fact that it's people u don't know. I would put my foot down it's ur baby not hers and u will have who u want over when u want them. I understand her excitement but she needs ur permission.

B ur hubby thinks everything u make is nom NOM!!!

Ging happy birthday!!!!

Hayley sorry u had a poofuck night it will get easier!!

Thanks ladies for the support. I told my mom yesterday that i don't like putting all these drugs in me and it made me feel sick n she goes " well ur over option is to try naturally sooooo" what kind of answer is that clearly that's not an option n it made me feel bad. She doesn't get what the meds do to me and just because I complained didn't mean I was saying I was stopping and doesn't mean I don't think it's completely worth it bc I do think it's worth it I just want it to b over now n know I have healthy beans. It's 5 am and I'm awake this is happening every morning and I think its bc my meds really mess wih me and on top of that I get nervous to take the shot in the am bc I keep hitting a vein I think and that's what makes me feel like throwing up each time :nope: so I really appreciate the support bc people around me apparently don't get it. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Another hectic day in Trinland :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Happy birthday ginge .....
> 
> 2 hourly feeds are killing me ! And I am struggling with the mil
> Popping in every day and bringing people round I don't even know ???I feel
> So mean feeling like this
> 
> On Saturday ( first day home ) mils friends came over and I Said the to the mil oh the midwife is coming out to check my stitches and then SIL and bil came over and was like oh don't worry we will pop upsatairs when she comes ...And said I should expect visitors and to deal with it.......just wanted a little privacy ! Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Coming today to check my stiches

Sorry Crunch!

The feeding does improve but it may take a little longer for Lauren because she was prem

As far as MIL goes, can DH not talk to her? I find it helpful to set visiting hours at a time you know Lauren is generally ok and not too niggly and you've had a chance to bath and eat and brush your teeth. It's not ok for her to just pop in whenever she feels like it and bring people with her!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morning all! Happy birthday Ginge, sticky dust B, hugs to Jaynie-it would have been my nans 70th on thursday, she died two yrs ago the day bubba is due, I hope you are ok today.
> Sarah I'm sorry IF you are out,Crunch-I would get the old 'spat in coffee trick' out for the mil if I were you!!
> Kit sorry to hear about your mastitis, I never had it but heard it's terribly painful :( And Hayley I hope you get a better night tonight!
> Clare when is growth scan? Trin how are the voms and is your m.s playing up with this preg?
> Cassie lovely scan pics,Newbie Helloooooo-I too would love a baby shower by you!
> Molly not long now, how are your hips holding up?
> Essie I asked before but think it got lost-did you find Lyra's name in a Phillip Pullman book?
> Addie, I really hope that you get your sticky bean/beans, I can't imagine the effect this must have on you mentally let alone physically!
> Luna I had a dream that you and I worked at an owl sanctuary, but that I could never get you to help me as you kept sneaking off to the woods, where I subsequently found you with a box full of baby hedgehogs you were raising?!
> Everyone else I hope you have a lovely day, I had more to say but need to pee, and if I'm going upstairs then I figure I'll get bathed and tidy while I'm there so I don't have to climb them again, hence my neglect! Nuv you all xx

I just :rofl: at that Luna dream :haha:

The MS has been ok lately other than aching joints and pain after painting on the weekend


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Essie I asked before but think it got lost-did you find Lyra's name in a Phillip Pullman book?

I did miss it before sorry. Me and DH have both read the books so did know the name, but 'Lyra' was in the baby name book I had and I put it on my list of girls names from there. It's the name of a constellation, which we keep meaning to go and look for when it's a clear night but haven't remembered to so far.


----------



## Essie

Happy birthday Ginge

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LT2qgdI8ANU/S7oUoU3pqGI/AAAAAAAAAac/IqcXv2dxoEw/s400/Happy21stBirthday.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I vowed not to do this:dohh: but I just had a *big wobble*.:argh: so wee'd on a stick.:blush: It came up before the control line and there's no doubting it today, phew, I'm reassured for an hour or so!! I'll allow myself one at 14dpo since I have one left and then it will be chillax and pray time from then on, just maybe a digi a bit later down the line if all seems well...
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 0









007.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ok one last post before I go and do something constructive-
> 
> My DH is WEIRD! He'd finished a pot of my blackberry jam early this morning before I was up so took what he thought was another one from the cupboard, even though it was clearly marked *BLACKBERRY CHUTNEY* and put it on his toast and butter :wacko: It hasn't even had it's 6 months mellowing time so is very potent! When I saw the evidence of this I sent him a text saying he's crazy, and he's wasted a pot of my chutney, but he said it was delicious! Delicious?! He practically had vinegar and onions on toast this morning!!!
> 
> :haha: Nommo :sick:
> 
> It seems you can do no wrong in DH's eyes :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

This is very not true! I'm always getting told off for being messy:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HAPPY 21st GINGE!!!

https://th160.photobucket.com/albums/t174/CodeoftheWes/th_13546nnp22d0851.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

B those are some beautitious lines. I know the wobbling feeling oh so well from my brief spell of happiness! :haha:. Thanks :hugs: I know my g'dad wouldn't have wanted me to be sad but he wouldn't have wanted me to put up with shit off Adam neither and I expected more and he let me down. This year i would rather that he forgot my birthday than acted like that this morning! 

Lyra is a a gorgeous name and I had wondered where it had come from! - who is Phillip Pullman?

Crunch - I am also annoyed at your MIL - VERY inconsiderate if you ask me, it's also totally feasible for you to tell her too! I wanna get in the swing of things with my daughter! Urgh :growlmad:

Lissy :hi: lovely post! Have fun cleaning up. 

I got my half day - so in a half hour I get to go home :yipee: I love impromptu half days! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

ADDIE YOU ARE A DARLING!!!!
i got turtle mail :) such cute little bubi clothes! and the card is lovely too, thankyou so much hun
will post piccies in a bit xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

B: definately an evap :rofl:

as for me i dont know whats wrong but im not really right today.
feeling wierd and achey :(


----------



## cassie04

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :hi:

B- you never fail to make me laugh!!!!!you and your pee sticks.....how much it has changed from 10dpo to 12dpo!!!!!!!!!!!! You are eventually going to have to PUT THE PEESTICKS DOWN!!!!!!! but like i said eventually i at least peed on like 20 then stopped!:dohh:

WOOOOOWww GINGE! IT IS YOUR BIRTHDAY! MERRY 21ST! I HOPE YOUR CELEBRATING IN TRUE 21ST STYLE AND GOING OUT AND DRINKING LOTS OF SHOTS! :happydance:

crunch- I Cant beleive your MIL i would definitly ask DH to have words since its his mum! If it was me i would be nagging Dave untill he did it! This is what makes me worry about moving in with Daves parents cos Daves mum is already Over the top already! But to be fair they are converting the dining room into a second living room so we can have our own space but im pretty sure her head will be popping round the door every two secs! Are you close to her? could you tell her?

Hi trin :hi: I vom'd again yesterday and i am convinced every time i change how i am feeling on B n B to something other than sick i end up throwing up! For example i put i was excited from sick as we had the scan and voila! i threw up! So i am putting it back on to sick and it will stay as i am always feeling sick as im not sick when its on there:shrug::dohh: How are you feeling my lovely! have you got your doppler back from them naughty thieves!? I was meaning to ask if you found the heartbeat! Cos i have been put forward a week and a day so by my calculations i was 11 weeks when i found hb!!!!!!

Lots of love to all you other turtles, turtles mama's and bebe turtles!
:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I got my half day - so in a half hour I get to go home :yipee: I love impromptu half days! :cloud9:

You have all afternoon to poas! :muaha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :hi:
> 
> B- you never fail to make me laugh!!!!!you and your pee sticks.....how much it has changed from 10dpo to 12dpo!!!!!!!!!!!! You are eventually going to have to PUT THE PEESTICKS DOWN!!!!!!! but like i said eventually i at least peed on like 20 then stopped!:dohh:
> COLOR]



According to my ticker I need to order 256 ic peesticks, if I want enough to reassure me through the entire pregnancy!:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Beautiful lines B!!

I must confess I have new turtlet presents and cards packed and ready to go but no money to send now :blush: I shall get on it asap...and hopefully they're not all in university by then :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :hi:
> 
> Hi trin :hi: I vom'd again yesterday and i am convinced every time i change how i am feeling on B n B to something other than sick i end up throwing up! For example i put i was excited from sick as we had the scan and voila! i threw up! So i am putting it back on to sick and it will stay as i am always feeling sick as im not sick when its on there:shrug::dohh: How are you feeling my lovely! have you got your doppler back from them naughty thieves!? I was meaning to ask if you found the heartbeat! Cos i have been put forward a week and a day so by my calculations i was 11 weeks when i found hb!!!!!!
> 
> Lots of love to all you other turtles, turtles mama's and bebe turtles!
> :kiss:

Hi :hi:

I very nearly vommed last night when I coughed after dinner. Very close :sick:
I didn't find it :nope: And I have no hope of getting the doppler back. It's probably dumped in the bushes somewhere never to be seen again. DH looked at a pawn shop close to us but it wasn't there. The thing is that they got into a car and drove away so they could be anywhere


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :hi:
> 
> B- you never fail to make me laugh!!!!!you and your pee sticks.....how much it has changed from 10dpo to 12dpo!!!!!!!!!!!! You are eventually going to have to PUT THE PEESTICKS DOWN!!!!!!! but like i said eventually i at least peed on like 20 then stopped!:dohh:
> COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> According to my ticker I need to order 256 ic peesticks, if I want enough to reassure me through the entire pregnancy!:haha:Click to expand...



I am SOOOOO tempted to poas :wacko:


----------



## addie25

April so glad the gifts arrived!!!!! 
B beautiful lines!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :hi:
> 
> Hi trin :hi: I vom'd again yesterday and i am convinced every time i change how i am feeling on B n B to something other than sick i end up throwing up! For example i put i was excited from sick as we had the scan and voila! i threw up! So i am putting it back on to sick and it will stay as i am always feeling sick as im not sick when its on there:shrug::dohh: How are you feeling my lovely! have you got your doppler back from them naughty thieves!? I was meaning to ask if you found the heartbeat! Cos i have been put forward a week and a day so by my calculations i was 11 weeks when i found hb!!!!!!
> 
> Lots of love to all you other turtles, turtles mama's and bebe turtles!
> :kiss:
> 
> Hi :hi:
> 
> I very nearly vommed last night when I coughed after dinner. Very close :sick:
> I didn't find it :nope: And I have no hope of getting the doppler back. It's probably dumped in the bushes somewhere never to be seen again. DH looked at a pawn shop close to us but it wasn't there. The thing is that they got into a car and drove away so they could be anywhereClick to expand...

Grrrrr i wish all the turtles could find out who they were and give them a piece of our minds! how freakin selfish of them! I wish i could let you borrow mine! i soooo bet you could hear it now! Yea vom's dont seem to be completely clear although definitly better! I just get nauseous now and then! Have you had a scan date yet? xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've played 40mins of piano today https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/synthetiseur.gif I've resumed practice on my Christmas Carols so they're up to scratch come December! I'm very rubbish, you have to sing v..e...rrrry sl...owwwwwly along with my slow motion playing but I do enjoy it so!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :hi:
> 
> B- you never fail to make me laugh!!!!!you and your pee sticks.....how much it has changed from 10dpo to 12dpo!!!!!!!!!!!! You are eventually going to have to PUT THE PEESTICKS DOWN!!!!!!! but like i said eventually i at least peed on like 20 then stopped!:dohh:
> COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> According to my ticker I need to order 256 ic peesticks, if I want enough to reassure me through the entire pregnancy!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOO tempted to poas :wacko:Click to expand...



Doooo!!:rofl: And post a pic! :rofl: It will look like beetroot juice!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Christmas Carols round the piano


https://fairiemoon.typepad.com/.a/6a00e55501651488340147e0aeb5b7970b-800wi


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm going back for round 2 of piano practise since LO is watching the Vuelta, which is the Spanish version of the Tour de France, with her big footed brother and I've finished my decaf :coffee: 

And I've decided today that _iiiffffffffff _beanie sticks, and is a boy, then I will call my goat Emily instead :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

B great idea ill practice Christmas songs as well. OMG it is so beautiful out. It's in the 70 just like I like it!!! I'm sitting in my car enjoying the breeze waitin for the store to open n then some guy parks next to me n is smoking so blah ruined m lovely breeze!!!! Going to buy my friend a Gift anddd look for my fridge magnet!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning/afternoon all! :hi:

sorry i disappered last night... i got rather sleepy all of a sudden! thank u for all the kind words about the shower. i wish i could throw a massive shower for all the turtles! wouldn't that be a hoot? :D 

Hayley i hope u have a better night with nate tonight :hugs:

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2074/2074862k6716vjwc0.gif 
I hope u have a blast today Ginge!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Sorry I've been quite today... I've been keeping up all day, but just was feeling blah earlier. Feeling better this evening. Got dinner marinating (steaks!) and I made some protein 'cookies' with peanutbutter and eggs and honey and whatnot. They look pretty good, we'll see how they are. Oh, and I've got a turkey breast cooking away in the oven for sandwiches this week. YUM.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for you, *Bethany*!!! Sticky, sticky, sticky, sticky dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Those symptoms sound very promising, *Jaynie*!!
> 
> *Trin*, I'm sorry that you have to front so much $$ for those stupid poofucks that stole your stuff!! Insurance is such poofuckery, I think... You pay so much all the time and they can't even take care of you when you need it. I hate the concept...
> 
> *Cassie*, lovely scan pics!!
> 
> *Crunchie*, your little peanut is just soooo cute! I love the little round face!
> 
> *Molly*, glad you're getting everything all put together! That must feel good :)
> How's the bedrest going?? ;)
> 
> Hey Luna :kiss:
> 
> Sorry you were feeling a bit poo....hope it was just some tiredness that's passed now.
> 
> You asked me before how my ol' nips were...well much better thanks and I didn't need to use the nipple shields as expressing and giving the odd bottle of formula has given them enough of a break to not need to do anything else different. Don't get me wrong, they are not painless but I'm no longer either in tears or on the verge of them when I'm feeding little Miss :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, good! So glad to hear they are toughening up! :bodyb: I'm so proud of you for sticking it out :hugs:



Essie said:


> Crunch, don't feel mean. These first few weeks are so important. You and Lauren are getting to know each other and establishing feeding etc. You have every right to want to spend time without visitors. I refused some visits in the early weeks, I was too tired and wanted to spend my precious time with Lyra. Can you talk to Mr Crunch about not having MIL visit every day?

I agree with Essie - Crunchie your MIL is totally out of line, here. Like all the other turtles said, I'd get your DH to have a lil' chat with her about respecting your privacy right now.... 



poas said:


> Morning all! Happy birthday Ginge, sticky dust B, hugs to Jaynie-it would have been my nans 70th on thursday, she died two yrs ago the day bubba is due, I hope you are ok today.
> Sarah I'm sorry IF you are out,Crunch-I would get the old 'spat in coffee trick' out for the mil if I were you!!
> Kit sorry to hear about your mastitis, I never had it but heard it's terribly painful :( And Hayley I hope you get a better night tonight!
> Clare when is growth scan? Trin how are the voms and is your m.s playing up with this preg?
> Cassie lovely scan pics,Newbie Helloooooo-I too would love a baby shower by you!
> Molly not long now, how are your hips holding up?
> Essie I asked before but think it got lost-did you find Lyra's name in a Phillip Pullman book?
> Addie, I really hope that you get your sticky bean/beans, I can't imagine the effect this must have on you mentally let alone physically!
> Luna I had a dream that you and I worked at an owl sanctuary, but that I could never get you to help me as you kept sneaking off to the woods, where I subsequently found you with a box full of baby hedgehogs you were raising?!
> Everyone else I hope you have a lovely day, I had more to say but need to pee, and if I'm going upstairs then I figure I'll get bathed and tidy while I'm there so I don't have to climb them again, hence my neglect! Nuv you all xx

Lissy! That is too funny about your dream!! Sounds like me, though! Raising my hedgehogs! :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> I vowed not to do this:dohh: but I just had a *big wobble*.:argh: so wee'd on a stick.:blush: It came up before the control line and there's no doubting it today, phew, I'm reassured for an hour or so!! I'll allow myself one at 14dpo since I have one left and then it will be chillax and pray time from then on, just maybe a digi a bit later down the line if all seems well...

Yay! Lovely lines this morning! I think you shouldn't pee on any more sticks........ :shrug: Resist the urge! I only pee'd on two sticks. One at 11dpo and one at 12. :shrug: SO THERE! :haha:


----------



## cassie04

Crikey Luna your a squash!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

I've sent an e-mail to my university telling them im pregnant but noone is there to reply untill 9th sep! I am hoping they will be ok with everything and still let me finish off my last year (Its a 4 year course) I was meant to start teaching placement 19th March which i have asked to do in september 2012 (Then that way Bebe will be 7 months). Then once i Do my placement (3 month teaching placement) I will be a qualified Primary teacher! But if I am due 28th feb i will miss 2 weeks of lectures or more! I am hoping they will be fine if i am willing to put in the extra work! 

I feel nervous tho to go back in sep....Il be 18 weeks preggo by then and i feel like i am going to stick out and known as the "pregnant one" at uni! I am even more nervous that my waters break in the middle of a lecture! Awkward :blush:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks ladies ! Dh has managed to clear everyone for tomorrow so I am looking forward to some us time x 

I think seeing me this upset has made him realise I am bloody knackered !!!


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie said:


> Thanks ladies ! Dh has managed to clear everyone for tomorrow so I am looking forward to some us time x
> 
> I think seeing me this upset has made him realise I am bloody knackered !!!


Thats fab new crunch!:thumbup: enjoy your lovely quality time together!


----------



## LunaLady

cassie04 said:


> Crikey Luna your a squash!!!!!!

It's crazy, isn't it?!?!?!? The time flies....!! :happydance:



cassie04 said:


> I've sent an e-mail to my university telling them im pregnant but noone is there to reply untill 9th sep! I am hoping they will be ok with everything and still let me finish off my last year (Its a 4 year course) I was meant to start teaching placement 19th March which i have asked to do in september 2012 (Then that way Bebe will be 7 months). Then once i Do my placement (3 month teaching placement) I will be a qualified Primary teacher! But if I am due 28th feb i will miss 2 weeks of lectures or more! I am hoping they will be fine if i am willing to put in the extra work!
> 
> I feel nervous tho to go back in sep....Il be 18 weeks preggo by then and i feel like i am going to stick out and known as the "pregnant one" at uni! I am even more nervous that my waters break in the middle of a lecture! Awkward :blush:

I am sure everything will work out just fine. You wouldn't be the first pregnant woman at a University, I'm sure! And I doubt you'll be showing much at 18 weeks. Are you showing at all, now?
And sounds like everything should work itself out just fine and that you're smart and able to get everything done :thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> Thanks ladies ! Dh has managed to clear everyone for tomorrow so I am looking forward to some us time x
> 
> I think seeing me this upset has made him realise I am bloody knackered !!!

Oh, good! What a relief. Such a nice DH you've got, there! ;)


----------



## Crunchie

How cute is this!!!!

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i439/vbewsey/8a71cba3.jpg


----------



## emandi

Very happy birthday Ginge! :kiss:
And lovely rest of today for all of you my turtle friends :hugs:.
I'm off to work in an hour :wacko:.


----------



## LunaLady

So cute, Crunchie!!! I love striped baby clothes :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

so DH is not coming to the scan at hospital tommorow :cry:

problem is i dont think ill be able to stay team yellow :wacko:

argh :hissy:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> So cute, Crunchie!!! I love striped baby clothes :D

They have one with cupcakes on !!! Too cute .....


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :hi:
> 
> B- you never fail to make me laugh!!!!!you and your pee sticks.....how much it has changed from 10dpo to 12dpo!!!!!!!!!!!! You are eventually going to have to PUT THE PEESTICKS DOWN!!!!!!! but like i said eventually i at least peed on like 20 then stopped!:dohh:
> COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> According to my ticker I need to order 256 ic peesticks, if I want enough to reassure me through the entire pregnancy!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOO tempted to poas :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doooo!!:rofl: And post a pic! :rofl: It will look like beetroot juice!!Click to expand...



I did :blush: It wasn't as dark as I expected :nope: But it did come up immediately


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> I've sent an e-mail to my university telling them im pregnant but noone is there to reply untill 9th sep! I am hoping they will be ok with everything and still let me finish off my last year (Its a 4 year course) I was meant to start teaching placement 19th March which i have asked to do in september 2012 (Then that way Bebe will be 7 months). Then once i Do my placement (3 month teaching placement) I will be a qualified Primary teacher! But if I am due 28th feb i will miss 2 weeks of lectures or more! I am hoping they will be fine if i am willing to put in the extra work!
> 
> I feel nervous tho to go back in sep....Il be 18 weeks preggo by then and i feel like i am going to stick out and known as the "pregnant one" at uni! I am even more nervous that my waters break in the middle of a lecture! Awkward :blush:

My mom was pregnant with me in her final year of teaching studies, but in those days they were awful. She wasn't allowed to write her exams in the same room as the other students - as though pregnancy is catchy :dohh: (if only it was that easy :haha:)
She wrote her last exam in hospital the day after I was born! Her examiner was very sweet and kept giving her answers because it was Science and she was going to be a junior primary teacher and didn't need it - that and she'd blown up part of the lab in a prac and wasn't allowed to participate after that :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hissy: :brat: :hissy: I want a stripey monkey suit!

Cassie I'm sure they'll be fine about it, and I can't think of better training in the long term for primary teaching as having your own kid! They should give you extra marks! 

Can't wait til 14 dpo to wee on another stick Luna! :wohoo: :tease: I'm a hopeless case, I wee'd on a few with Holly too :shrug: I'm beyond remedy! Only 8 week scans lift the desire for me :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

There was this husband and wife and their code word for sex was 'washing machine'
So one day as they lay in bed the husband turned to the wife and said "washing machine" to which she replied "headache"
After 15 min the wife felt bad and said to the husband "washing machine: to which the husband "sorry, it was a small load so I did it by hand" :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> My mom was pregnant with me in her final year of teaching studies, but in those days they were awful. She wasn't allowed to write her exams in the same room as the other students - as though pregnancy is catchy :dohh: (if only it was that easy :haha:)
> She wrote her last exam in hospital the day after I was born! Her examiner was very sweet and kept giving her answers because it was Science and she was going to be a junior primary teacher and didn't need it - that and she'd blown up part of the lab in a prac and wasn't allowed to participate after that :haha:

When I was in sixth form, which was only 6 years ago, a girl got pregnant and she wasn't allowed to sit her exams with us, or use the front entrance of the school in case anyone saw her and it gave a bad impression of the school! 

But at uni we had a few girls fall pregnant and the uni were really good about it. They realise that sometimes there will be students who are pregnant and they should have systems in place to help and support you Cassie.


----------



## Mollykins

I've read now a couple of inquiries about how my bedrest is going.... :rofl: *ahem* 'scuse me. 

My activity level, if it were to be defined.... restful would be the last description used. :haha: There is just so much to do and so little time. I suppose that's what I get for waiting so long to get the nursery started. 

Crunchie... I feel for you on the MIL bit. I would send a text/email/something out saying that you will not be up for visitors until the weekend. :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have such an awkward situation going on. A patient last week had to go for a caesar. She had planned a homebirth with us. When they sign the contract they pay the fee as a deposit because we only take on a certain number of births a month. The deposit is non-refundable. Anyway, prior to the caesar she was in hospital for observation. I phoned and texted her and offered to go through and be with her and explain what was happening. I also offered to be there if she had a caesar. She said no. Anyway, last night she sent me a text asking for her deposit back. I reminded her to check her contract - that the deposit is nonrefundable. I reminded her that I had offered to do postnatal home visits for free to make up for it (which I don't normally do)

So she asked me to do a medical aid invoice so she can claim back. I was wary because I wasn't at the birth so to invoice the procedure is medical aid fraud, so I phoned her medical aid to check what procedure codes to use and they said she didn't have doula cover anyway. SO I told her this. She phoned me back and was all upset and furious that I had spoked to her medical aid and that it had nothing to do with me, I must just do the invoice. So I said I didn't need to spend 20 min on the line with her medical aid but I did it to try get money back for her. Grrrrrrr!

Anyway, I did an invoice and put in the middle of it (so she can't delete it) 'Non-refundable doula deposit paid for planned home birth. Hospital birth not attended at request of the patient'

It's so frustrating and leaves a bad taste. I understand that she's upset because she had to have a caesar and that money is tight, but this is the same patient who emailed right at the beginning of her pregnancy saying how dare we charge to attend births! It's also crap because we usually get close to our moms and really care about them


----------



## Mollykins

That's such a load Trin. :growlmad: I'll knock her silly for you. :grr:


----------



## Mollykins

I need to stop looking at my ticker... It's stressing me out.


----------



## addie25

Ok I kno it's stupid but I am soooooooo mad I missed the earthquake!!!!!! I was in the mall n I start getting calls from people saying r u ok did u feel that my house was shaking!!!!!! I didn't feel it I guess bc the mall is so big! Ugh I wish I felt it I think they are cool as longggggg as they don't destroy anything. This was a big one bc it started 4 states away but didn't destroy anythin here thank god! My cat was attacking the floor when I got home awww poor thing was alone during it!


----------



## addie25

Trin I'm so sorry that's really poofuck of her. You have had such a hard week :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I need to stop looking at my ticker... It's stressing me out.

Why Mollz?


----------



## addie25

Well people in NYC could feel the earthquake n they r in huge buildings!!! But everyone I know felt it n they were minutes from the mall. Nj doesn't experience earthquakes or anything huge like that do everyone is freaking out and my cats still trying to find whatever shook my house lol.


----------



## addie25

On the news everyone is outside in NYC poor people one girl was so scared bc she wasn't sure if it was 9-11 again bc the building was shaking :cry: 7000 people in NYC called 911 that's how scared they were.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need to stop looking at my ticker... It's stressing me out.
> 
> Why Mollz?Click to expand...

I'm just not ready.... OH hasn't put the new curtain rod up in the nursery, the dining table and chairs are not finished, I haven't been able to catch up on all the lau.dry and house cleaning, I have to bring my oldest to her school to get her classroom assignment and fill out papers this week, yada yada- my to do list is a mile long.... I feel like crying. Ridicous hormones.


----------



## Mollykins

That's all really petty eh? :blush:


----------



## poas

Sorry about your horrible client Trin :( does she not realise how many of us would love to have you there!!! 
Molly I know you have a week or two on me but I feel the same, but some things are out of our control....Crunchie taught me that lol, I keep thinking-I have soooo much to do-and then remind myself I could have had her early and had even less time.
I'm sure it will be perfect in time :)

Also, I suffer the hormone thing BADLY at the minute, was putting songs on a dongle for my mum and crying at each one.....lame!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo *addie*, sounds a bit scaresome if you ask me! :argh: 

*Trin* that sounds very tiresome to have to deal with. From what I understand the fee and the deposit are one and the same thing? I guess she feels narked at having to pay the entire whammy if that's the case but if that's what she engaged to do in the contract initially then she has to live with it, even though things took a different turn. You did your best, you offered to be there at the birth and beyond, and at the end of the day you can't go jeopardizing your career with fraud and suchlike. It must be a very difficult business to keep a hard nose in, the business of baby birthing. :shrug: 

Well *Molly* I guess you're at term so no harm in rushing about now!! Can't wait to meet Leo!:happydance:

I've been playing the piano tonight and am now off to bed. I'm not actually tired but I want to read my trashy book my mum gave me, it's quite fun, about a newly wed couple and baby making so on topic too :haha: 

Oh, stupid thing that crossed my mind- a big symptom this 2ww (and with my other bfp 2ww's)- NO LUTEAL PHASE ZIT!:haha: It's true! You _know_ I usually get a zit at about 7dpo!!

So nighty night my petals xxxxxx:kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I need to stop looking at my ticker... It's stressing me out.
> 
> Why Mollz?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just not ready.... OH hasn't put the new curtain rod up in the nursery, the dining table and chairs are not finished, I haven't been able to catch up on all the lau.dry and house cleaning, I have to bring my oldest to her school to get her classroom assignment and fill out papers this week, yada yada- my to do list is a mile long.... I feel like crying. Ridicous hormones.Click to expand...

Change the list, that's what cheaty monkey does:haha:

Just for you Molly my love, from the little temple he lives in near my computer...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Lissy! :hi: Just in time for me to say goodnight to you! Bonne nuit :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, B!

Glad you're okay, Addie. I heard about it from friends on my facebook. Pretty crazy to have an earthquake over there! Pretty big one, too!

Molly, I think you're right and your hormones are making a mountain out of a molehill, my dear. Not to belittle you - you are surely entitled to feel how you feel and some days I get really overwhelmed with the 'domestic' stuff, too! DH did like four loads of laundry this week because the laundry room is in the basement and now with my new lappy I haven't been down there at all - but it was overwhelming me all the same!
Just take it a day at a time and maybe make a list of things to do each day - but only one or two items on your list! I love making lists, but I tend to overwhelm myself! Just say, "Tuesday - two loads of laundry washed and put away. Wednesday - help DH put up curtain rod and hang curtains in the nursery. Thursday - Work on one dining room chair." etc. And just do one load of dishes each night. We're terrible with dishes in our house, but when I just do one load a night I can keep it under control. 
Breathe! You'll make it :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Lissy, you're right. At least if he comes now, he will have clothes and a place to sleep right? 

Thank you for the blue man B. :hugs: I think I should print him off and bring him to the hospital while in labor for a calm focal point.:-k I have been known to cheaty my lists too but I can't seem to negotiate any thing that is on the list. :shrug: I hope you enjoy your saucy book. :haha:


----------



## addie25

Just took a lovely shower n ate a late lunch. So proud of myself I ate food I knew should not bother me. Now letting my hair air dry a bit and painting my nails. I got a cute outfit for tonight very casual jeans and a shot sleeves shirt with a long yellow necklace so pretty!!! I went around the store holding up my shirt to different color necklaces to see what matched :haha: I won't know anyone at this party except the birthday girl and dh was not invited bc the birthday girl is single so not a couple thing :shrug: hopefully the other guests are nice.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Good night, B!
> 
> Glad you're okay, Addie. I heard about it from friends on my facebook. Pretty crazy to have an earthquake over there! Pretty big one, too!
> 
> Molly, I think you're right and your hormones are making a mountain out of a molehill, my dear. Not to belittle you - you are surely entitled to feel how you feel and some days I get really overwhelmed with the 'domestic' stuff, too! DH did like four loads of laundry this week because the laundry room is in the basement and now with my new lappy I haven't been down there at all - but it was overwhelming me all the same!
> Just take it a day at a time and maybe make a list of things to do each day - but only one or two items on your list! I love making lists, but I tend to overwhelm myself! Just say, "Tuesday - two loads of laundry washed and put away. Wednesday - help DH put up curtain rod and hang curtains in the nursery. Thursday - Work on one dining room chair." etc. And just do one load of dishes each night. We're terrible with dishes in our house, but when I just do one load a night I can keep it under control.
> Breathe! You'll make it :hugs:

:haha: OH literally will not allow me to drive any more... along with no sanding (I might be able to negotiate painting...maybe), and the curtain rod.... well...he won't let me do that either. Sigh. So far today I've only down two loads of laundry but still have some laundry to do and xlean the bathrooms.


----------



## LunaLady

Kinda annoyed... my cousin is due any day now with her fourth baby (and she's two years younger than me! Which is a whole 'nother long story in and of itself... grumble, grumble..) and she posted on facebook about how her doctor said he's going to induce her on her due date and whatnot and I asked why so early. She said, "Well, my doctor is going to be out of town the following four days after my due date, so he wants to get her out before he leaves." OMG :shock: Isn't that just the epitome of the US healthcare system surrounding maternity care?! Geez...
SO THEN one of her friends goes on to reply (and mind you, this person doesn't know me in any way - this was just coincidence) "Well, you could always have a home birth with a midwife and no drugs! HAHAHAHH!" :growlmad:
So I reply, "I'm having a home birth with a midwife and no drugs... I'm pretty excited about it."
And she replies, "I wouldn't be - I've had three kids and it's no walk in the park. Only a strong woman can do it without drugs."
I'M SORRY YOU'RE NOT A STRONG WOMAN, MISS THREE-KIDS-KNOW-IT-ALL. BUT I AM! :bodyb:

The ignorance of some people is supremely annoying.....


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good night, B!
> 
> Glad you're okay, Addie. I heard about it from friends on my facebook. Pretty crazy to have an earthquake over there! Pretty big one, too!
> 
> Molly, I think you're right and your hormones are making a mountain out of a molehill, my dear. Not to belittle you - you are surely entitled to feel how you feel and some days I get really overwhelmed with the 'domestic' stuff, too! DH did like four loads of laundry this week because the laundry room is in the basement and now with my new lappy I haven't been down there at all - but it was overwhelming me all the same!
> Just take it a day at a time and maybe make a list of things to do each day - but only one or two items on your list! I love making lists, but I tend to overwhelm myself! Just say, "Tuesday - two loads of laundry washed and put away. Wednesday - help DH put up curtain rod and hang curtains in the nursery. Thursday - Work on one dining room chair." etc. And just do one load of dishes each night. We're terrible with dishes in our house, but when I just do one load a night I can keep it under control.
> Breathe! You'll make it :hugs:
> 
> :haha: OH literally will not allow me to drive any more... along with no sanding (I might be able to negotiate painting...maybe), and the curtain rod.... well...he won't let me do that either. Sigh. So far today I've only down two loads of laundry but still have some laundry to do and xlean the bathrooms.Click to expand...

I don't blame your DH - I don't think you should be driving anymore, either! Sheesh, woman - you're supposed to be on 'bedrest'! :haha: Does your bed have wheels??? :haha:

I guess make a "Honey-Do" list instead of a "To-Do" list :haha:


----------



## poas

Bon nuit Bethany!
Exactly Molly :) I remember my Gran telling me (whilst preg with Harri, it was the day of her funeral that I conceived Esme!) that with my Dad who was the youngest, she literally got up,cleaned house prepared lunch for my Gramp who worked on the farm, gave birth,cleaned my Dad,put him in a drawer to sleep and then went on to clean herself up and prepare breakfast for the rest of the house!!!!!! Kind of puts things into perspective for me (SOME days) but I'm still panicked thinking do I have enough food in the deep freeze for Ed to heat for him and Harri, and is my bag ready for hosp(NO!) and where in my new compact and bijou (tiny) kitchen will I put the steriliser if bf doesn't work out.......the list goes on. BUT-all will be well. LOL


----------



## poas

Luna I'm sure you'll do great-Not everyone needs drugs, I personally think people think they need them purely because the option is there-I mean,sure it's not easy,it's called labour for a reason,but we ARE capable!!


----------



## Mollykins

How awful Luna... And you are right, that situation is the epitome of how the US looks at this now. It's disgusting. :sick: :growlmad: 

Haha, honey do list! :rofl: yeah right! ...he won't do it right. :nope: 

Wow Lissy! Your gran is/was a warrior! :bodyb:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> That's all really petty eh? :blush:

It doesn't sound petty...sounds like a busy mom expecting a baby! Just think, Crunch didn't have the prep time and she's doing well


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turtle doves. see ya tomorrow

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs: sleep well Trin.


----------



## Crunchie

Big hug molls !!

This whole experience has taught me to let go ..... I felt so guilty there for a few day that i didn't even have a Moses basket !!! It's not been ideal ..... But maybe little Lauren has arrived to change her mummy for the better ! 

Had no idea how i would feel after having a baby, does make me wonder why I waited so long 

But that ticker is staying till I turn into a bloody watermelon.... I will not miss out on that !!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Big hug molls !!
> 
> This whole experience has taught me to let go ..... I felt so guilty there for a few day that i didn't even have a Moses basket !!! It's not been ideal ..... But maybe little Lauren has arrived to change her mummy for the better !
> 
> Had no idea how i would feel after having a baby, does make me wonder why I waited so long
> 
> But that ticker is staying till I turn into a bloody watermelon.... I will not miss out on that !!!!

:haha: watermelon.

Things do tend to work out the way the do for the best eh? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Even more annoyed... now my cousin chimes in...

" I figure medical advances were created fo a reason and why not take advantage of them if it maks it less painful and easier to enjoy the expierence. But to each there own. This is my fourth had epidurals with 3 of them and plan to get the epidural with this one. I dont think it makes anybody stronger than ayone else."

Somebody hold me back!! Who says you can't enjoy a home birth? Honestly, with how messed up the US healthcare system is I'm choosing home birth because I think it will be MORE enjoyable. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Don't listen to her you do whatever you feel is the correct thing for you. Everyone is different, has different needs and wants when it comes to this and they push what they believe on others. If home birth make you happy then that's great and u will have a fantastic experience and a relaxing one since u will be at home!:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks for all the happy birthdays ladies I especially liked trins :haha:and no shots for me cassie I don't drink! And the party got cancelled as people started inviting themselves!! So the money I would have spent on alcohol I wouldn't have drank and food that would likely have gotten wasted I spent on me and got some new jeans and some hitop trainers!:)


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Don't listen to her you do whatever you feel is the correct thing for you. Everyone is different, has different needs and wants when it comes to this and they push what they believe on others. If home birth make you happy then that's great and u will have a fantastic experience and a relaxing one since u will be at home!:hugs:

Thanks, Addie :hug:
I know I'm guilty of trying to impose my beliefs on others, but she and her friends are just so blindly telling me I'm wrong. They have said quite a few things since I posted last, but I'm trying to just ignore it, now.


----------



## LunaLady

Glad you enjoyed your birthday, Ginge! Can't beat new jeans and shoes!! I'd pick that over drinks, anyday, too! :hugs:


----------



## Essie

:hugs: Luna. Birth is such an individual thing, and everyone has different views on how they'd like to give birth. Personally I think it's wonderful you are having a home birth, and i wish mine had been more natural but that's not the way it worked out. I do think it's sad that giving birth is so medicalised now, particularly in America. Try and ignore them saying you're wrong. It's a shame they are so blinkered in their views but it is a common thing unfortunately. I had a similar reaction when we said we were considering home birth.


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> :hugs: Luna. Birth is such an individual thing, and everyone has different views on how they'd like to give birth. Personally I think it's wonderful you are having a home birth, and i wish mine had been more natural but that's not the way it worked out. I do think it's sad that giving birth is so medicalised now, particularly in America. Try and ignore them saying you're wrong. It's a shame they are so blinkered in their views but it is a common thing unfortunately. I had a similar reaction when we said we were considering home birth.

Thanks Essie :hugs: I just have such a hard time when I tell people I'm doing a home birth and they respond in a negative way. I just don't get it :shrug:
I think if we have another baby in the future I just won't tell anyone but the people I know who will support me.
Thanks for the kind words, Essie :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Well, guess it's time for me to sew up some nipple pads for real.... I've leaked on four separate occasions today! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Well, guess it's time for me to sew up some nipple pads for real.... I've leaked on four separate occasions today! :shock:

:haha: They never tell you how glam pregnancy is do they?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, guess it's time for me to sew up some nipple pads for real.... I've leaked on four separate occasions today! :shock:
> 
> :haha: They never tell you how glam pregnancy is do they?Click to expand...

No! :haha: I seriously thought I knew a few things about pregnancy before being pregnant... NOPE. I knew nothing. Still know very little... :haha:

Hope you're doing well Molly! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I feel like he's getting close... Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## Mollykins

I have an OB appt tomorrow.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I feel like he's getting close... Of course, I could be wrong.




Mollykins said:


> I have an OB appt tomorrow.

Oh, yay!!! Can't wait to meet little Leo!!

I hope your appt goes well :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning luna :hi: morning molly :hi: morning jaynie :hi: 

Just lurking in bed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Spose I mean goodevening to Lunes and Molly :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: B. Morning.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been reading the Homebirth posts- birth isn't a competition! I would of course loved to have had Holly swimming among Dolphins but things don't work out like that but I don't feel like a weaker woman for it :shrug:And I honestly really wouldn't like to use my home to have baby :shrug: Maybe it's because I have stepsons kicking around but I think it's because I have a deep instinct to birth in an anonymous place- Molly's idea way back of creeping off to the forest REALLY appeals. But I am half monkey and half cave woman. So a hospital appeals more than my home for me because of that. At a stretch I could imagine a garden birth, that would be nice. As it turned out I had GD, and my blood pressure shot up in the days before she was due, and Holly changed position during the contractions...for my part I feel I'd have been a selfish woman to risk baby and mother's life with a homebirth- but if you have no particular risk factor and that is what you want, as thousands of women do,then I'm not going to criticise homebirths, and I think it great that you know what kind of birth you want Luna :flower: 

A waterbirth must be cool, in a fab lake somewhere. I saw a tv programme of a Canadian lady who did that. That appeals, so long as I've got Trin with me and the medical team on standby :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch I certainly agree about babies changing your sense of time management somewhat!! :haha: They're difficult to impose a spreadsheet on aren't they? Even before they're conceived, the whole ttc bit too is a little beyond accurate programming :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah my little munchkin has woken up, catch ya later girls :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: Holly's hair is long enough to plait! Only a short one but :yipee: nonetheless!


----------



## Mollykins

B, just finished writing out your card on my bed and in low lighting... nope, it did not improve my handwriting. :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Ughhh woke up at 6:30 on my day off. Oh well who wants to sleep in anyway? With my gorgeous OH wrapped around my body. 

When we were on holiday he won me this little pair of stffed bunnies and I woke up with one of them in my hand lol

I got a massive box of orphan donations in the post from my friend rowena, it was so much fun to unpack and ooh and ahh over everything. Look how much she sent, all in amazing condition. No skiddy pants here!

BIG box

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/d615bd17.jpg

Alice doing some Quality Assurance

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/821bc469.jpg

The whole lot spread out!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/a73cdaaf.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: Holly's hair is long enough to plait! Only a short one but :yipee: nonetheless!

Yay! I loved that moment with my girls.


----------



## babyhopes2010

today is my scan in approx 2 hours :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck Clare. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Good luck Clare! I think your toilet shot pretty much confirmed your bebe as a GIRL!


----------



## poas

Whay is this the first I am hearing of Clare's bebe being a likely girl?!?!?!!? Are you sure it's not a boy with late development? I really think it should be a boy....Clare, do us a favour and find out :) Lol x


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha i might haha x


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Whay is this the first I am hearing of Clare's bebe being a likely girl?!?!?!!? Are you sure it's not a boy with late development? I really think it should be a boy....Clare, do us a favour and find out :) Lol x

i paused a potty shot ill try find it.


potty shot :haha:

ok so i am team yellow :)
BUT have looked on 3d/4d scan and 2d wellbeing dvd at 26wks and paused the potty shot :haha:

what do u think?
https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1954/potty.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> haha i might haha x

Doooooo!!!!! That would be soooo exciting, plus you can get one of Sarachka's team pink or blue siggys:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, just finished writing out your card on my bed and in low lighting... nope, it did not improve my handwriting. :haha:

:wohoo:How exciting! I'll read it in low lighting then Molly, that should compensate!!:haha:


----------



## poas

Hmm...I'm rubbish at those Clare, I think you'll just have to ask outright today :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Whay is this the first I am hearing of Clare's bebe being a likely girl?!?!?!!? Are you sure it's not a boy with late development? I really think it should be a boy....Clare, do us a favour and find out :) Lol x
> 
> i paused a potty shot ill try find it.
> 
> 
> potty shot :haha:
> 
> ok so i am team yellow :)
> BUT have looked on 3d/4d scan and 2d wellbeing dvd at 26wks and paused the potty shot :haha:
> 
> what do u think?
> https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1954/potty.pngClick to expand...

I was 'team yellow' er-erhm with Holly and spent about 4hrs a day after work looking on the In gender site trying to determine from her nub what gender she was:dohh: Team yellow my eye! I got my life back once I found out which she was:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh just relised im a feckin squash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I are dressed and ready to get the 10:38 train- we're meeting my ex today. Haven't seen him for a bit since he's been in the UK doing a music course so it should be fun. Holly will doubtless be treated to a little something or other from Toys r Us.

It crossed my mind in the shower this morning that if one had four wombs, like cows have four stomachs, then one could have 4 tickers all simultaneously having different fruits\\:D/ Family planning would be really complicated though, since you'd want at least a month between due dates to recover a little. It would be best to have 4 vaginas too, one for each womb. And 4 husbands, one for each vagina:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can I have morning sickness please?:flower: I suppose 13dpo many women don't even know they're pregnatious yet so I must be patient:-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh just relised im a feckin squash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow! Only 2 more melons to go!:happydance: Your BFP seems like yesterday!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You'll be pleased to know that this burble monkey has to leave now to get her train in time, so the thread will be spam free for a short while...Have lovely days, Sarachka enjoy the liberty, and Clare good luck at your scan:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka - could you use newborn baby clothes for the orphans? Lyra is almost outgrowing hers and we have some she hasn't even worn or has only worn once or twice.


----------



## new mummy2010

Helloooooo
had a mad busy day yesterday so im hoping to get on thisa afternoon when i have been to pick up my new pram chassis as the flippin brake doesnt work and its brand new arghhhhh!!

Hope all preggo ladies aqre just fine
new fruits and seeds this week are busy growing and everyone ttc is either preggo or mega fertile next cycle nuv you all im crap at getting on at the mo and i went spinning last night,my friend nearly passed out on me crazy stuff

happy wednesdays to all xx


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarachka - could you use newborn baby clothes for the orphans? Lyra is almost outgrowing hers and we have some she hasn't even worn or has only worn once or twice.

Hey Essie. Yes there are children & babies of all ages and sizes. There are newborns who are abandoned at birth and also maternity centres for teenage mums who literally have no money, no homes, not a thing for their children. They are encouraged to stay in the centres with their babies to encourage them not to abandon them. 

I want to try to sew appliqué characters etc onto plain baby grows and vests!


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooooo!

I'm back from Toine's sports day. It was such a sweet sports day. They had the usually flat running races and then they had races where the whole grade took part like 'spinning dragon tail' and dress the monster and obstacle races. Lots of fun. Toine was in 3 races and his team won each time :thumbup:

My work husband just asked this guy that comes to deliver stuff that he's been perving over and having heart palpitations over for AGES if he's seeing someone. He said he has a girlfriend :blush: But I am so proud of him for actually asking and putting himself out there. I feel like a proud mommy :haha:

Toine is having a ball pricing stuff and scanning stuff in the shop with him


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Big hug molls !!
> 
> This whole experience has taught me to let go ..... I felt so guilty there for a few day that i didn't even have a Moses basket !!! It's not been ideal ..... But maybe little Lauren has arrived to change her mummy for the better !
> 
> Had no idea how i would feel after having a baby, does make me wonder why I waited so long
> 
> But that ticker is staying till I turn into a bloody watermelon.... I will not miss out on that !!!!

You'll have to take her to the grocer and pop her on the scale and compare her with a watermelon :haha: If yours are anything like the ones we get, she'll be 2 before you can take your ticker down :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Even more annoyed... now my cousin chimes in...
> 
> " I figure medical advances were created fo a reason and why not take advantage of them if it maks it less painful and easier to enjoy the expierence. But to each there own. This is my fourth had epidurals with 3 of them and plan to get the epidural with this one. I dont think it makes anybody stronger than ayone else."
> 
> Somebody hold me back!! Who says you can't enjoy a home birth? Honestly, with how messed up the US healthcare system is I'm choosing home birth because I think it will be MORE enjoyable. :shrug:

Oh Luna I feel your pain! It's so hard to bite your tongue and be diplomatic, while people who have medicalized births feel the need to shout us down and imply we are primitive and in some way lacking in a realistic outlook

I bet she's never looked at the side effects of an epidural or the effects it has on the baby or the outcome of the birth. I think the problem is that these things are there for a reason - to be used when needed - but now they are becoming routine when there is no medical reason for it. They don't give themselves a chance or trust that they may be stronger than they think and birth may be more enjoyable than they think. 

I would personally far rather be an active participant in my birth than have an epidural before the first contraction. Having said that, I have labours that I can handle and that haven't overwhelmed me. I have supported moms where the best decision they made was to have an epidural so that they could relax and not be overwhelmed by the process. I think it's such a personal choice, it's just such a pity that the pro-drug movement is so vocal and evangelical about their choices

*steps off soapbox* :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry B I've been lurking all morning... Didnt want to miss the morning either way (Uk or France) sO here I am wishing you a good morning :howdy:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning 

I might Just take a shot of her next to various fruits for fun 

If you see in the newspaper.... ftm sectioned after placing baby in fruit stand it will be me !


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie shall I make you a sig with Lauren's name? I need to update April's too


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just been reading the Homebirth posts- birth isn't a competition! I would of course loved to have had Holly swimming among Dolphins but things don't work out like that but I don't feel like a weaker woman for it :shrug:And I honestly really wouldn't like to use my home to have baby :shrug: Maybe it's because I have stepsons kicking around but I think it's because I have a deep instinct to birth in an anonymous place- Molly's idea way back of creeping off to the forest REALLY appeals. But I am half monkey and half cave woman. So a hospital appeals more than my home for me because of that. At a stretch I could imagine a garden birth, that would be nice. As it turned out I had GD, and my blood pressure shot up in the days before she was due, and Holly changed position during the contractions...for my part I feel I'd have been a selfish woman to risk baby and mother's life with a homebirth- but if you have no particular risk factor and that is what you want, as thousands of women do,then I'm not going to criticise homebirths, and I think it great that you know what kind of birth you want Luna :flower:
> 
> A waterbirth must be cool, in a fab lake somewhere. I saw a tv programme of a Canadian lady who did that. That appeals, so long as I've got Trin with me and the medical team on standby :haha:

I think that's the thing people forget. There's always a hospital with a medical team on standby. And emergencies in birth are rarely things-must-happen-in-the-next-minute kind of emergencies.

I totally agree. It would be hugely irresponsible for a woman who is out of her comfort zone at home to try give birth there. We MUST feel comfortable where we choose to birth, otherwise it WILL impact our labour and our birth experience


----------



## immie

I finally got my camera back from my sister so i've taken pictures of my BFP's as asked by you ladies :) I've tried to attach them so hopefully they show up!xxx
 



Attached Files:







P8240549.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3









P8240550.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :wohoo: Holly's hair is long enough to plait! Only a short one but :yipee: nonetheless!

I :brat: a girl!!!!!!

Inflicting hair accessories on my son is just not the same :sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

Off to catch up :coffee:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie shall I make you a sig with Lauren's name? I need to update April's too

That would be really lovely ! Thank you x


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Morning
> 
> I might Just take a shot of her next to various fruits for fun
> 
> If you see in the newspaper.... ftm sectioned after placing baby in fruit stand it will be me !

:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

immie said:


> I finally got my camera back from my sister so i've taken pictures of my BFP's as asked by you ladies :) I've tried to attach them so hopefully they show up!xxx

:yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

How's this Crunch?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif


----------



## Sarachka

APRIL how is this?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/aprilfamily.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/aprilfamily.gif


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> APRIL how is this?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/aprilfamily.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/aprilfamily.gif

i love love this!!! thankyou my lovely, as for my donations i will get them sent i was goin to do it the day before James was born but he decided to play games lol will get it posted soon its all packed up though :) x


----------



## mummyApril

sorry everyone that i havent been on much, hope youre all well xx


----------



## Sarachka

Glad you like it.

I don't want anyone to feel rushed or forced into sending stuff for the orphans, I send things whenever I have enough for a 2kg package, there's never a deadline or anything :)


----------



## Sarachka

*Lots of photos etc in the inner sanctum*


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: v quick update....babies legs shut :haha: so team yellow still :rofl:

Baby is ok but a lil bigger than average oppss :shock:

my aminotic fluid is off the frecking chart :( so have to have ANOTHER scan on 7th september!

have to go back to consultant as my ankles face and fingers v swollen.theyre alil worried and have taken more bloods meh :grr:

on a plus note i have a pic of the baby swearing :haha: ill post it later! :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> How's this Crunch?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif

Perfection !!!! Xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Yay Clare - I don't think you will regret staying team yellow! I am getting in to the inner sanctum on my lunch :lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Even more annoyed... now my cousin chimes in...
> 
> " I figure medical advances were created fo a reason and why not take advantage of them if it maks it less painful and easier to enjoy the expierence. But to each there own. This is my fourth had epidurals with 3 of them and plan to get the epidural with this one. I dont think it makes anybody stronger than ayone else."
> 
> Somebody hold me back!! Who says you can't enjoy a home birth? Honestly, with how messed up the US healthcare system is I'm choosing home birth because I think it will be MORE enjoyable. :shrug:
> 
> Oh Luna I feel your pain! It's so hard to bite your tongue and be diplomatic, while people who have medicalized births feel the need to shout us down and imply we are primitive and in some way lacking in a realistic outlook
> 
> I bet she's never looked at the side effects of an epidural or the effects it has on the baby or the outcome of the birth. I think the problem is that these things are there for a reason - to be used when needed - but now they are becoming routine when there is no medical reason for it. They don't give themselves a chance or trust that they may be stronger than they think and birth may be more enjoyable than they think.
> 
> I would personally far rather be an active participant in my birth than have an epidural before the first contraction. Having said that, I have labours that I can handle and that haven't overwhelmed me. I have supported moms where the best decision they made was to have an epidural so that they could relax and not be overwhelmed by the process. I think it's such a personal choice, it's just such a pity that the pro-drug movement is so vocal and evangelical about their choices
> 
> *steps off soapbox* :blush:Click to expand...

My only worry, as someone pro home and hospital and nature and water and whatever births, is that sometimes people who are very pro homebirth (and I really DO NOT mean you Trin and Luna, who are lovely and my friends:flower:) try to deny us mere hospital mortals any authenticity and beauty to our hospital births.:growlmad: The day I had Holly was THE MOST MAGICAL AND OVERWHELMING DAY OF MY LIFE, and my mind and body were in the most profound dialogue they have ever been in, and yes it was painful, and risky, and the drugs really helped me and the doctors do what we had to do, but it was no LESS NATURAL for being in a hospital with necessary intervention- Holly and I didn't turn into robots for the day- I was still a woman bringing a child into the world :shrug: I know the debate with Luna is a different one, I don't at all feel like her cousin and that she's mad to have a homebirth, but I don't think hospital births should be stigmatised either. I had a wonderful hospital experience compared to what I'm sure would have been a nightmarish homebirth, as you say Trin I was well out of my comfort zone and just the idea of looking at the walls of my house and associating them with pain would upset me, I'd have deffo ended up in the garden to escape that feeling even in the snow on Jan 3rd:haha:

I hear alot on the radio that in the UK Birthing Centres are all the rage- now that sounds like a good halfway alternative for people like me who don't want to stain my own sheets:haha: I've never visited one though, and not heard of them so much in France:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I forgot a multitude of comments before:

Toine well done from me, I always loved sports day because I was a fast runner (sprinter) and I like to win... I seen your status on facebook and it cracked me up! Also you and *Luna* don't understand why people get involved with your choices kwim? I don't want a home birth then again I don't want to be in a hospital neither :shrug: but *I* wil make *my* decision and no one else should judge me for it. It's not like you are calling her a wimp or anything (which you might, if you were bitter/overly agitated by their comments). :growlmad: 

What else :-k 

Ginge - trainers and jeans sounds like a sound investment if you ask me for your 21st! Hope you had a great day cherub! 

Crunch how is visit free day. 

Molls - please do try and pencil in *some* bedrest if you can't do it all. Just one episode of something you like once a day mayeb :shrug: 

Clare can't wait for bebe pics. 

I'm stalling my lunch - i always do, but what I have noticed today is that _I am unusually NOT hungry_ I eat breakfast then I usually HAVE to have elevenses which I have not had today :shrug: I also (and this is very unusual for me) went to bed and fell asleep watching tv at 10 pm :shrug: I don't know, what could be going on! 

Everyone else - you ok? Having good days I hope... I am off to see my friends new house tonight and then I might see Adam - we have been living seperate lives for a couple of weeks now...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchhhhiiiieeeee!! Stop pretending Lauren's a watermelon already!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Hr5sVP9bHkI/TDp9E13oaPI/AAAAAAAADI4/I1TB-UFyEP8/s1600/baby+watermelon.JPG


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Jaynie :hi: Oooo exciting, out of the ordinary things going on :happydance: And :test: day is getting close now, only 3 days away :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :wave: busy day ahead of me so I'll probably be in lurk mode today. i had a weird dream that i was about 4 or 5 months preggo! turns out i was sleeping with a tummy ache and it materialized into a pregnancy dream. needless to say, i was a tad bit disappointed when i woke. I'm taking it as a positive sign tho that September will be our month. depending on when AF shows, i think my next O will fall around MJ's off days :-k 

have a wonderful Wednesday ladies! :kiss:

Trin, today's your last day as a LIME!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:yipee: for scan pics coming Clare!

:yipee: for Toine being Le Champion! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0014.gif

:yipee: for Sarachka's beautiful new siggys!

:yipee: for BFP pics from Immie!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: B yes indeed-y will I won't I be?? is now a good time to mention it might monday that i test :haha: 

:hi: newbs - you might be preggo already? Dreams are always a good sign for me. I suspect that I hasve been pregnant twice me, and both times I had the obligatory dream and I NEVER dream!


----------



## Sarachka

*Jaynie and I are plotting a get together!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: Holly's hair is long enough to plait! Only a short one but :yipee: nonetheless!
> 
> I :brat: a girl!!!!!!
> 
> Inflicting hair accessories on my son is just not the same :sulk:Click to expand...

:haha:

It's so fun!! I can get about 2 inches of plait out of her hair and hold it down with a clip near her forehead :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: B yes indeed-y will I won't I be?? is now a good time to mention it might monday that i test :haha:
> 
> :hi: newbs - you might be preggo already? Dreams are always a good sign for me. I suspect that I hasve been pregnant twice me, and both times I had the obligatory dream and I NEVER dream!

Sunday, Monday :shrug: Same difference, NOT LONG NOW!!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Jaynie and I are plotting a get together!*

:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm in the garden, Holly is sprinting around me with her dolly pushchair :awww:


----------



## Essie

My little chunky monkey has just been weighed by the health visitor. 12lb4oz! She asked me to consider donating some breast milk for the hospital.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> My little chunky monkey has just been weighed by the health visitor. 12lb4oz! She asked me to consider donating some breast milk for the hospital.

aw that's great that she's growing like a weed! Are you going to donate? Is it for the babies or the doctors' coffee morning?


----------



## LilianaVess

I'm 10 dpo, i've had waves of nausea off and on for the past 5 days, headaches, dizzyness. We're not really trying for #3 but not doing much to prevent either. Took a test this am with FMU and BFN. gonna try again in a few days. Hoping for a BFP (i'm ready for #3!)


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My little chunky monkey has just been weighed by the health visitor. 12lb4oz! She asked me to consider donating some breast milk for the hospital.
> 
> aw that's great that she's growing like a weed! Are you going to donate? Is it for the babies or the doctors' coffee morning?Click to expand...

:haha: Or both perhaps? I'm thinking about it, I'm not sure exactly how it works but I'm going to find out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to the park so Holly can take Dolly for a proper walk xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think Trin did that Essie, she'll certainly now how it works! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

essie - what a good girlie :) well done Lyra! You gonna donate breastmilk? 

I have seen that a girl I know on the forum who is BF'ing that her son is lactose intolerant and if she wants to breastfeed then she can't have milk :shock: 

I am eating weightwatchers soup! It's proper yummy! :munch: :munch:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!!!! Busy chatting today thats GREAT!!! Took me a bit to catch up.
Nothing special planned today just waiting around for AF to arrive. She has to arrive by tomorrow or I have to call my doctor so she best arrive!!! I bet she comes Friday she likes to be a day late. Its ok as long as she comes I don't need anything messing up my IVF cycle. I can not wait!!! It is starting to feel far away and I want it to be now :hissy::hissy: LOL

I have plans later on today. My friend and I are going to get coffee and chat and DH is having a friend over to play music. Im trying to find something to do during the day (most my friends work, even the teachers are back to meetings) And I can not find housewives to hang with bc most of themmmm have kids and hang with their housewives friends and their kids. Poo Poo. Well my friend will be home come Nov bc she is having a baby in December so I can hang out with her and help her with her baby (hopefully I will be a few months preg by Christmas!!!)


----------



## addie25

POO I just checked my lottery ticket and I lost! :hissy: I always think I am going to win and it is just a matter of time since I know someone that won. :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - I think it's because I have been here - me, the great talker!!! 

I always imagine that i've won the lottery I also imagine being pregnant in the 2ww :fool: I have no reason to think that it is going to happen do I?

I have messed up at work as i was supposed to bbok a meeting for two people (one external) and one is on holiday and i've lost ALL the details for it!! GUTTED! I actually don't know what to do about it.


----------



## addie25

I think you need to :test: my friend!! I am very hopeful for you!


----------



## addie25

I was talking to a friend of mine yesterday about how I want to go to France and she goes "That would be awesome and you can take a train to London!" I thought of you girls I wish I would be able to meet up with you girls!:hugs: I have no plans to go to France any time soon but I wish I was able to come.


----------



## addie25

LilianaVess said:


> I'm 10 dpo, i've had waves of nausea off and on for the past 5 days, headaches, dizzyness. We're not really trying for #3 but not doing much to prevent either. Took a test this am with FMU and BFN. gonna try again in a few days. Hoping for a BFP (i'm ready for #3!)

You are 10dpo today? We love testing TEST TEST TEST again!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> POO I just checked my lottery ticket and I lost! :hissy: I always think I am going to win and it is just a matter of time since I know someone that won. :fool:

:haha: You're like DH and me!! My MIL won 15 000 euros a few years back so we seem to think it's hereditary and should win something ourselves soon:shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> POO I just checked my lottery ticket and I lost! :hissy: I always think I am going to win and it is just a matter of time since I know someone that won. :fool:
> 
> :haha: You're like DH and me!! My MIL won 15 000 euros a few years back so we seem to think it's hereditary and should win something ourselves soon:shrug:Click to expand...

I know!!!!!! They won millions and Im like well if they can do it so can i!!!!!!!!!!!!! Id like to have millions of dollars 2!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

PEACE REIGNS!:cloud9:

The boys have gone out for a bike ride and LO is in bed early since she hasn't slept at all today and has been sprinting around an Italian Restaurant playing with balloons and zooming Dolly around the park and all in all is _*exhausticated*_ now!

*TRIN! AND LUNA!* I was chortling to myself during LO's bath about the homebirth thing, and decided it kind of depends on the home! And the scenario of a homebirth 'chez moi' came to mind- I'd have a kitten biting my ankles, Pooface trying to run off with the placenta, my stepsons playing on their bloody playstation, the Ex coming round to drop off some forgotten sports bag, the MIL phoning every ten mins to see how things are coming along, DH passing out with the stress, and of course Holly sprinting around with Dolly and Monkey demanding biscuits:haha: The hospital is a haven of peace compared to my mad house!:fool:


----------



## addie25

LOL B I do not see a home birth in your future!!! I like the hospital as well I am scared enough to actual deliver a baby I want to see the baby and hear the heart beating. I do think home births must be nice tho if you have a peaceful environment!!!

I nicely told my MIL not to tell people about us doing IVF and not to tell people if I get pregnant because I was not please she told people all of this and that I had a loss because it is enough pressure as it is. I said it very nicely because she means no harm and she said she understands. I do think tho that people know about my september IVF treatment bc I think she already told them before I said not 2. I told her that if people ask just say we are not sharing that information.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> LOL B I do not see a home birth in your future!!! I like the hospital as well I am scared enough to actual deliver a baby I want to see the baby and hear the heart beating. I do think home births must be nice tho if you have a peaceful environment!!!
> 
> I nicely told my MIL not to tell people about us doing IVF and not to tell people if I get pregnant because I was not please she told people all of this and that I had a loss because it is enough pressure as it is. I said it very nicely because she means no harm and she said she understands. I do think tho that people know about my september IVF treatment bc I think she already told them before I said not 2. I told her that if people ask just say we are not sharing that information.

That sounds exactly the right thing to have told her:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LilianaVess said:


> I'm 10 dpo, i've had waves of nausea off and on for the past 5 days, headaches, dizzyness. We're not really trying for #3 but not doing much to prevent either. Took a test this am with FMU and BFN. gonna try again in a few days. Hoping for a BFP (i'm ready for #3!)

Goodluck! Hope this is no.3 in the making! :dust:


----------



## addie25

I hope she listens. Sometimes I feel like she talks about me to her friends like they all get together and talk about their daughter-in-laws and it bothers me.


----------



## Sarachka

Sometimes I just want OH and I to move to Kyrgyzstan with his brother and mother. I'm fed up being here in this stupid city in my stupid office with those stupid colleagues


----------



## firstbaby25

ANY REASON YOU CHANGED THE COLOUR OF YOUR TICKER B - OOPS

Addie i'd have told her that too it is none of her business whatsoever! I don't know who some people think they are. I guess next time - you won't even tell her? I'm not telling anyone about us trying now. I don't mention it, I amfed up of people asking me and willing me to talk about it. 

Also, no more pink cm which i am taking as a good sign... I would have a homebirth but I have never had to call on my strength like that and so i guess when i'm pregnant i'll see how i get on :shrug: I just wouldn't judge people who had a different experience to me - I get what you say B, with some people that do it au naturelle - sometimes I think 'well did you get a medal?' NO! So don't be brave for the sake of it, the end result is still the same. 

Crunch - did you do a birth story? Did you have the epidural?


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Sometimes I just want OH and I to move to Kyrgyzstan with his brother and mother. I'm fed up being here in this stupid city in my stupid office with those stupid colleagues

Im sorry you are having a hard time at work. :hugs: Why don't you move if thats what you want to do?


----------



## Sarachka

Well Addie, there's not much opportunity in KGZ and it would mean OH would be very very far away from his son. I'd be absolutely in my element though, a housewife with loads of orphanages to visit all the time!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Well Addie, there's not much opportunity in KGZ and it would mean OH would be very very far away from his son. I'd be absolutely in my element though, a housewife with loads of orphanages to visit all the time!

Im sorry :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/5626/keane.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Spose I mean goodevening to Lunes and Molly :dohh:

:hugs: Hehe, I call my girl dog Lunes. And Luneska. :thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Even more annoyed... now my cousin chimes in...
> 
> " I figure medical advances were created fo a reason and why not take advantage of them if it maks it less painful and easier to enjoy the expierence. But to each there own. This is my fourth had epidurals with 3 of them and plan to get the epidural with this one. I dont think it makes anybody stronger than ayone else."
> 
> Somebody hold me back!! Who says you can't enjoy a home birth? Honestly, with how messed up the US healthcare system is I'm choosing home birth because I think it will be MORE enjoyable. :shrug:
> 
> Oh Luna I feel your pain! It's so hard to bite your tongue and be diplomatic, while people who have medicalized births feel the need to shout us down and imply we are primitive and in some way lacking in a realistic outlook
> 
> I bet she's never looked at the side effects of an epidural or the effects it has on the baby or the outcome of the birth. I think the problem is that these things are there for a reason - to be used when needed - but now they are becoming routine when there is no medical reason for it. They don't give themselves a chance or trust that they may be stronger than they think and birth may be more enjoyable than they think.
> 
> I would personally far rather be an active participant in my birth than have an epidural before the first contraction. Having said that, I have labours that I can handle and that haven't overwhelmed me. I have supported moms where the best decision they made was to have an epidural so that they could relax and not be overwhelmed by the process. I think it's such a personal choice, it's just such a pity that the pro-drug movement is so vocal and evangelical about their choices
> 
> *steps off soapbox* :blush:Click to expand...

Thanks, Trin :hugs: You're right - I think a lot of people do blindly say homebirthing is a bad idea, without looking at the pros and cons of each. My cousin has said wuite a few more things since I posted that and she basically thinks I'm nuts for wanting a homebirth and that women shouldn't have to suffer through birth anymore. :shrug: I guess that's not how I see it.

And you're right B - you have to feel comfortable where you birth. Ina May says it in her book - a woman will stall her labor until she feels comfortable and secure. I really loathe hospitals and needles and beeping and all that, so I would not be comfortable in a hospital at all. I'd much rather me sloshing around in a birthing pool in my living room watching Wheel of Fortune :haha:

And our animals can be partitioned to the basement without any issue, so I know they can be safe and contained and not bothering me. :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> How's this Crunch?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif




Sarachka said:


> APRIL how is this?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/aprilfamily.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/aprilfamily.gif

Those are sooooo cute, Sezi!!!!!!! You're such a wonderful artist :hugs:



addie25 said:


> LOL B I do not see a home birth in your future!!! I like the hospital as well I am scared enough to actual deliver a baby I want to see the baby and hear the heart beating. I do think home births must be nice tho if you have a peaceful environment!!!
> 
> I nicely told my MIL not to tell people about us doing IVF and not to tell people if I get pregnant because I was not please she told people all of this and that I had a loss because it is enough pressure as it is. I said it very nicely because she means no harm and she said she understands. I do think tho that people know about my september IVF treatment bc I think she already told them before I said not 2. I told her that if people ask just say we are not sharing that information.

Addie, that was very brave of you to step up and tell your MIL that. I'm very proud of you :hugs: 



Sarachka said:


> Well Addie, there's not much opportunity in KGZ and it would mean OH would be very very far away from his son. I'd be absolutely in my element though, a housewife with loads of orphanages to visit all the time!

Awww, wouldn't that be sweet? Like going back to the the country, yes? You could have chickens and hang the washing and wear an apron all day? And bake bread each morning and milk the cow :cloud9: And read stories to the cute little ones in the afternoon. You should do it! So long as you have internet access so you can still talk to us!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have a baby with attitude in my belly :haha:
https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/5626/keane.jpg

he/she sucking their fingers
https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/2278/keane1.jpg

https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6315/keane2.jpg
IRONMAN :rofl:
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I changed my ticker since it's a boy! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

awww Clare yellow bubba is so cute!! :cloud9: And sucking it's thumb no?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Luna :hi: 

Oooo yes if you have an aversion to hospitals that's not a very good place to put yourself in if you can manage without :nope: I personally rather like the food being served to me as you know and am not at all hospital phobic, especially when it comes to maternity wards with their jolly baby murals and all and a bit of corridor chit chat with other mums :shrug: 

Crunchie didn't take long to feel so comfy at home on quitting work for ML that she was ready for labour, not much stalling there Crunch! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Sometimes I just want OH and I to move to Kyrgyzstan with his brother and mother. I'm fed up being here in this stupid city in my stupid office with those stupid colleagues

Might be something you could find out there work wise?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Well Addie, there's not much opportunity in KGZ and it would mean OH would be very very far away from his son. I'd be absolutely in my element though, a housewife with loads of orphanages to visit all the time!

:dohh: Just saw this after saying about the work possibilities!:ignore: last comment!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you think this could be a symptom...?

I was starving at 6pm and binged on crabsticks thinking they were just wonderful (in reality they were horrible plasticky things with only 38% fish but they seemed yummy:munch:) and then have been cooking a pasta and boiled egg dinner that really appealed and now it's cooked I don't really want it anymore :shrug: I don't feel sick or anything, just don't want it :haha:

Pleeeeeeease be a symptom! I'm probably just full up on crappy crabsticks!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I think I want it again now


----------



## Mollykins

I want it, I dont want it.... I do... No...yes...

Reminds me of my first tri. :-=


----------



## poas

and mine :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo so I could have a symptom! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I ate it and it was really dull and I want a hot chocolate now :coffee:

Molly how's your list looking for today? :flower:


----------



## poas

I would deffo call SYMPTOM!!! And if I were being really superstitious (a dumbass) I would also add that I completely went off choc with this preg, which is a girl....therefore stands to reason Oli is in situ :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> My little chunky monkey has just been weighed by the health visitor. 12lb4oz! She asked me to consider donating some breast milk for the hospital.

I used to donate for an AIDS orphanage down the road from us. I think in the UK it's mostly for premmies? :shrug:
Here it was really easy. They'd drop the bottles off and I'd express through the day and then seal and freeze and they'd come collect or I'd drop off. I always felt a bit odd that my milk was pasteurised :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I think Trin did that Essie, she'll certainly now how it works! :thumbup:

Your memory astounds me!!!! I battle to remember what I ate for lunch :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Trin could you tell me abit about or link for info about cord donating...........how did u go about doing it?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I ate it and it was really dull and I want a hot chocolate now :coffee:
> 
> Molly how's your list looking for today? :flower:

Hmm. :-k well, more laundry, cleaning, sorting, and then doctor's appt. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I would deffo call SYMPTOM!!! And if I were being really superstitious (a dumbass) I would also add that I completely went off choc with this preg, which is a girl....therefore stands to reason Oli is in situ :)

Hmmm interesting :-k I know I should wait until beanie sticks but I did a Chinese gender chart, in fact I did 3:blush: (and was careful to convert to lunar age and all when necessary and not to when it calculated atomatically etc etc) and I got 2 saying boy and one saying girl:haha: But _*I*_ think it's a boy! I'll keep an eye on the choccie issue but in all honestly I wasn't a chocco fan with Holly, even before I wasn't allowed it coz of GD:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I ate it and it was really dull and I want a hot chocolate now :coffee:
> 
> Molly how's your list looking for today? :flower:
> 
> Hmm. :-k well, more laundry, cleaning, sorting, and then doctor's appt. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh yes, *muchos luckos* for the doctors' appt :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you think this could be a symptom...?
> 
> I was starving at 6pm and binged on crabsticks thinking they were just wonderful (in reality they were horrible plasticky things with only 38% fish but they seemed yummy:munch:) and then have been cooking a pasta and boiled egg dinner that really appealed and now it's cooked I don't really want it anymore :shrug: I don't feel sick or anything, just don't want it :haha:
> 
> Pleeeeeeease be a symptom! I'm probably just full up on crappy crabsticks!!

Absolutely a symptom :thumbup: Remember my crappy plastic cheese spread craze :wacko: I think I'd hurl if I smelt it now


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think Trin did that Essie, she'll certainly now how it works! :thumbup:
> 
> Your memory astounds me!!!! I battle to remember what I ate for lunch :haha:Click to expand...

I remember everything about you Trin...creeeeee-py!!:rofl: Holly has a good memory. She clearly, without me knowing, hid a piece of half munched cheese under her pram cover about 3 days ago and today suddenly remembered it and rushed off and put her hand under the pram cover and triumphantly pulled out the piece of old sheeny cheese and was delighted it was still there:loopy:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> Trin could you tell me abit about or link for info about cord donating...........how did u go about doing it?

I haven't heard of cord donating. I know about stem cell and cord storage https://www.smartcells.com/


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do you think this could be a symptom...?
> 
> I was starving at 6pm and binged on crabsticks thinking they were just wonderful (in reality they were horrible plasticky things with only 38% fish but they seemed yummy:munch:) and then have been cooking a pasta and boiled egg dinner that really appealed and now it's cooked I don't really want it anymore :shrug: I don't feel sick or anything, just don't want it :haha:
> 
> Pleeeeeeease be a symptom! I'm probably just full up on crappy crabsticks!!
> 
> Absolutely a symptom :thumbup: Remember my crappy plastic cheese spread craze :wacko: I think I'd hurl if I smelt it nowClick to expand...

Hmmm, I don't remember the cheese spread!:haha: I'll have to add it in the footnotes to my Trin documents :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Trin could you tell me abit about or link for info about cord donating...........how did u go about doing it?
> 
> I haven't heard of cord donating. I know about stem cell and cord storage https://www.smartcells.com/Click to expand...

We do cord blood banking and donating here.


----------



## TrinityMom

I lost 0.6kg this week :happydance: So all in all so far I have lost 2.6kg this pregnancy. Very pleased :thumbup:

I had a completely insane consultation with a boy with sensory integration disorder, borderline autism, adhd and petit mal seizures. People were trying to come in to see if we were ok! Very interesting, but I felt sorry for his poor mother. He dove head first off my exam table :shock: I was also afraid he may bite me or break my room!

I have my feet in my foot spa :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do you think this could be a symptom...?
> 
> I was starving at 6pm and binged on crabsticks thinking they were just wonderful (in reality they were horrible plasticky things with only 38% fish but they seemed yummy:munch:) and then have been cooking a pasta and boiled egg dinner that really appealed and now it's cooked I don't really want it anymore :shrug: I don't feel sick or anything, just don't want it :haha:
> 
> Pleeeeeeease be a symptom! I'm probably just full up on crappy crabsticks!!
> 
> Absolutely a symptom :thumbup: Remember my crappy plastic cheese spread craze :wacko: I think I'd hurl if I smelt it nowClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, I don't remember the cheese spread!:haha: I'll have to add it in the footnotes to my Trin documents :rofl:Click to expand...

You'd better! We can't have you forgetting teeny tiny details like that :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off for my hot chocolate and a read in bed https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Boissons/xcache4.gif If I don't come back on tonight it's because I'm a lazy sausage and am wallowing in my bedness :cloud9:

So 'just in case'- goodnight to all xxxxxx :hugs: :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## poas

Gosh what a lot to deal with!!
I am ashamed to admit.....I actually liked/needed macdonalds cheese burgers between 6&7 months-but never said so as I didn't wanto to be compared to anyone else who may have been on here in the past.....I'm over it now,back to hating the things in fact,and I guess it can't have been too too much of an addiction else I'd have gained more weight?!
Wow....I feel better for getting that off my chest, was a heavy burden :)


----------



## poas

Good night preggopants x


----------



## Mollykins

That sounds insane Trin. (your patient) :wacko: Good job on your weight loss! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight B.


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Gosh what a lot to deal with!!
> I am ashamed to admit.....I actually liked/needed macdonalds cheese burgers between 6&7 months-but never said so as I didn't wanto to be compared to anyone else who may have been on here in the past.....I'm over it now,back to hating the things in fact,and I guess it can't have been too too much of an addiction else I'd have gained more weight?!
> Wow....I feel better for getting that off my chest, was a heavy burden :)

:rofl: confession time!!!! :haha: I must admit that I can't hear the word McDonalds without thinking of her :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I lost 0.6kg this week :happydance: So all in all so far I have lost 2.6kg this pregnancy. Very pleased :thumbup:
> 
> I had a completely insane consultation with a boy with sensory integration disorder, borderline autism, adhd and petit mal seizures. People were trying to come in to see if we were ok! Very interesting, but I felt sorry for his poor mother. He dove head first off my exam table :shock: I was also afraid he may bite me or break my room!
> 
> I have my feet in my foot spa :cloud9:

:hissy: :brat: :hissy: foot spa! I'm going to ask for one for my B'day:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

omg I fancy a hamburger lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet I get hamburger cravings now after that naughty post of mine


----------



## TrinityMom

Zeus (the rottie) has been sleeping inside since since my car was stolen to make us feel more secure. But it's made him feel all self-important and he had a huge fight with my 10 year old staffie who is now ripped all over his neck. The bleeding has stopped and I've given him and antibiotic shot and irrigated the wounds but he'll have to go to the vet tomorrow to get stitches and a drain :growlmad: I hate it when they fight


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I lost 0.6kg this week :happydance: So all in all so far I have lost 2.6kg this pregnancy. Very pleased :thumbup:
> 
> I had a completely insane consultation with a boy with sensory integration disorder, borderline autism, adhd and petit mal seizures. People were trying to come in to see if we were ok! Very interesting, but I felt sorry for his poor mother. He dove head first off my exam table :shock: I was also afraid he may bite me or break my room!
> 
> I have my feet in my foot spa :cloud9:
> 
> :hissy: :brat: :hissy: foot spa! I'm going to ask for one for my B'day:thumbup:Click to expand...

I bet your MIL will get you one...you don't need fly nets like I do:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Gosh what a lot to deal with!!
> I am ashamed to admit.....I actually liked/needed macdonalds cheese burgers between 6&7 months-but never said so as I didn't wanto to be compared to anyone else who may have been on here in the past.....I'm over it now,back to hating the things in fact,and I guess it can't have been too too much of an addiction else I'd have gained more weight?!
> Wow....I feel better for getting that off my chest, was a heavy burden :)

:haha: Always best to purge yourself of heavy guilt! :rofl: I will dissimulate my hamburger cravings if I have any. I will say that I am craving American style meat pasties or something:^o


----------



## Sarachka

My OH is a a fucking arse hole. I'd just like you all to know that


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I lost 0.6kg this week :happydance: So all in all so far I have lost 2.6kg this pregnancy. Very pleased :thumbup:
> 
> I had a completely insane consultation with a boy with sensory integration disorder, borderline autism, adhd and petit mal seizures. People were trying to come in to see if we were ok! Very interesting, but I felt sorry for his poor mother. He dove head first off my exam table :shock: I was also afraid he may bite me or break my room!
> 
> I have my feet in my foot spa :cloud9:
> 
> :hissy: :brat: :hissy: foot spa! I'm going to ask for one for my B'day:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet your MIL will get you one...you don't need fly nets like I do:haha:Click to expand...

Hey that's a good idea, hadn't thought of asking my MIL!:thumbup: That way I can get a charm for my bracelet from dh which is far more romantic:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, sorry yyour pups are fighting again. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Good night preggopants x

Ahh that's music to my eyes that name:cloud9:

More sticky dust for me :dust: :dust: :dust:

I really am off now.....!! Night all xxxx


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My little chunky monkey has just been weighed by the health visitor. 12lb4oz! She asked me to consider donating some breast milk for the hospital.
> 
> I used to donate for an AIDS orphanage down the road from us. I think in the UK it's mostly for premmies? :shrug:
> Here it was really easy. They'd drop the bottles off and I'd express through the day and then seal and freeze and they'd come collect or I'd drop off. I always felt a bit odd that my milk was pasteurised :haha:Click to expand...


Thanks for this Trin. Yes I think it's mostly for premmies here. From what I've been reading it seems a similar system here. They drop off bottles, you fill them and freeze them and then they collect. Sounds pretty simple.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, sorry yyour pups are fighting again. :nope:

Thanks. Zeus is my boy. I saved him when he was 5 weeks old and almost dead so he and I are very close. But any special treatment and it goes to his head :nope:

I'm sure I've probably posted these eons ago but for cuteness factor here they are again

The night Zeus and his sister arrived (his sister died an hour later)
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v310/124/119/594719879/n594719879_1309675_8502.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v310/124/119/594719879/n594719879_1309678_1213.jpg

19 weeks
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v310/124/119/594719879/n594719879_1309679_2071.jpg


----------



## Essie

Addie - glad you were able to talk to MIL and ask her not to share information about your IVF. It's a but cheeky that she was discussing something that private without asking if you were okay with it, but i'm glad she understands and will respect your wishes about not telling people. 

Clare - lovely Pics :thumbup:

B - definitely sounds like a symptom. And I also went off chocolate with Lyra so perhaps it's a sign of your blue bundle!

Trin - gorgeous pics of Zeus :cloud9: I'm sorry they've been fighting. I hate when ours cats fight, they rip shreds out of each other :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Just for contrast, the day Midori arrived :haha:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/14267_219009864879_594719879_4206046_6379864_n.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Gosh what a lot to deal with!!
> I am ashamed to admit.....I actually liked/needed macdonalds cheese burgers between 6&7 months-but never said so as I didn't wanto to be compared to anyone else who may have been on here in the past.....I'm over it now,back to hating the things in fact,and I guess it can't have been too too much of an addiction else I'd have gained more weight?!
> Wow....I feel better for getting that off my chest, was a heavy burden :)

:rofl: That made me laugh out loud :haha:
I admitted to needing cheeseburgers in 1st tri. I also admitted I probably could be compared to said former thread crasher. :hehe:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/5626/keane.jpg
> 
> uploaded with imageshack.us

what a beautiful scan pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


trinitymom said:


> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> trin, sorry yyour pups are fighting again. :nope:
> 
> thanks. Zeus is my boy. I saved him when he was 5 weeks old and almost dead so he and i are very close. But any special treatment and it goes to his head :nope:
> 
> I'm sure i've probably posted these eons ago but for cuteness factor here they are again
> 
> they are sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The night zeus and his sister arrived (his sister died an hour later)
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v310/124/119/594719879/n594719879_1309675_8502.jpg
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v310/124/119/594719879/n594719879_1309678_1213.jpg
> 
> 19 weeks
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v310/124/119/594719879/n594719879_1309679_2071.jpgClick to expand...


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooooo!
> 
> I'm back from Toine's sports day. It was such a sweet sports day. They had the usually flat running races and then they had races where the whole grade took part like 'spinning dragon tail' and dress the monster and obstacle races. Lots of fun. Toine was in 3 races and his team won each time :thumbup:
> 
> My work husband just asked this guy that comes to deliver stuff that he's been perving over and having heart palpitations over for AGES if he's seeing someone. He said he has a girlfriend :blush: But I am so proud of him for actually asking and putting himself out there. I feel like a proud mommy :haha:
> 
> Toine is having a ball pricing stuff and scanning stuff in the shop with him


WELL DONE TOO TOINE:thumbup:
and :flower:for work hubby bless he sounds ace !!!WOW !"12 WKS TOMORROW TRIN :happydance::cloud9:did you manage to book your scan? I prob missed it as im poop at keeping up at mo:blush:





immie said:


> I finally got my camera back from my sister so i've taken pictures of my BFP's as asked by you ladies :) I've tried to attach them so hopefully they show up!xxx

CONGRATS ON THE :bfp:lots of sticky baby:dust:to you 



newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts! :wave: busy day ahead of me so I'll probably be in lurk mode today. i had a weird dream that i was about 4 or 5 months preggo! turns out i was sleeping with a tummy ache and it materialized into a pregnancy dream. needless to say, i was a tad bit disappointed when i woke. I'm taking it as a positive sign tho that September will be our month. depending on when AF shows, i think my next O will fall around MJ's off days :-k
> 
> have a wonderful Wednesday ladies! :kiss:
> 
> Trin, today's your last day as a LIME!! :dance:

NEWB'S :thumbup:for your:bfp:in september and for lots of:sex:around O on MJ's days off:thumbup:





Essie said:


> My little chunky monkey has just been weighed by the health visitor. 12lb4oz! She asked me to consider donating some breast milk for the hospital.

ESSIE THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR MY TURTLE MAIL:cloud9:NATE will look uber cute in the vests and i adore the lion king he has a romper from the same collection in george that someone bought and he wore it today and i nuv it:cloud9:!!! Thankyou also for the lovely card and sweet note(love the turtle drawing too a hidden talent i see:winkwink:)

AWW Essie im glad she is putting on wwight Nathanial weighed in at 9lbs 6oz last thurs:thumbup:





HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think Trin did that Essie, she'll certainly now how it works! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory astounds me!!!! I battle to remember what I ate for lunch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember everything about you Trin...creeeeee-py!!:rofl: Holly has a good memory. She clearly, without me knowing, hid a piece of half munched cheese under her pram cover about 3 days ago and today suddenly remembered it and rushed off and put her hand under the pram cover and triumphantly pulled out the piece of old sheeny cheese and was delighted it was still there:loopy:Click to expand...


Bethany think i missed you sleep well you and OLIVER:blue:> I remember when Reece was small and i used to find wotsits in his nappy i used to think he was storing them up for later:haha:




poas said:


> Gosh what a lot to deal with!!
> I am ashamed to admit.....I actually liked/needed macdonalds cheese burgers between 6&7 months-but never said so as I didn't wanto to be compared to anyone else who may have been on here in the past.....I'm over it now,back to hating the things in fact,and I guess it can't have been too too much of an addiction else I'd have gained more weight?!
> Wow....I feel better for getting that off my chest, was a heavy burden :)


OMG LISSY thats a shocker if ever there was one :haha: i agree with B i cant eat one without thinking of her:dohh:




TrinityMom said:


> Zeus (the rottie) has been sleeping inside since since my car was stolen to make us feel more secure. But it's made him feel all self-important and he had a huge fight with my 10 year old staffie who is now ripped all over his neck. The bleeding has stopped and I've given him and antibiotic shot and irrigated the wounds but he'll have to go to the vet tomorrow to get stitches and a drain :growlmad: I hate it when they fight


Oh no Trin thats rotten its awful when dogs scra i agree i hope mr staffie isnt to shaken up poor fellow, big doggy hug for him:hugs:




Sarachka said:


> My OH is a a fucking arse hole. I'd just like you all to know that

WHATS HE DONE NOW:grr::grr:


----------



## addie25

I just spend the past 3/4 hours cleaning!! I cleaned out future baby's room. Now I just need to call the company GOT JUNK to come get the table and things out of there that we were storing but do not want anymore so its nice a empty so when I get preggy we can turn it into a lovely baby's room!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Zues a beautiful dog. I've always had a soft spot for rotties. :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

You didn't miss it but I haven't booked. I phoned the reception today and said I'm coming and she must call me if there's a problem...pushy but I REALLY NEED REASSURANCE!

I'm off to bed now. Complex day with taking Baldar to the vet after the scan - lots of backwards and forwards. His neck is gaping. Zeus has huge teeth :nope: dh nearly threw up

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS B, did you see the pic of the gay irishman I posted?


----------



## addie25

I am such a POASA that I youtubed pregnancy tests and is a bunch of videos of women taking preg test and waiting for the results to pop up. Rather funny actually!!! MAKES ME WANT TO POAS!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I have to share with someone because.... Well... I do. :haha: we are planning on moving to Alaska in April. :yipee:


----------



## Essie

Hayley - that arrived quickly I only posted it yesterday afternoon! Glad you liked them. I thought they were cute, theres one with the female lion that I want to get for Lyra. Glad to hear Nate is doing well :flower:


----------



## Essie

Night night Trin :sleep: well x


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> I have to share with someone because.... Well... I do. :haha: we are planning on moving to Alaska in April. :yipee:

Ooh exciting!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I have to share with someone because.... Well... I do. :haha: we are planning on moving to Alaska in April. :yipee:

Really!?!?!?!? That's so exciting!! What's the reason? Not that anyone would need one - Alaska is soooo beautiful. I'm jealous! I want to move to Alaska! I think I'd be very happy with the sunny day:cloudy day ratio :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Mollykins said:


> Zues a beautiful dog. I've always had a soft spot for rotties. :awww:




LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I have to share with someone because.... Well... I do. :haha: we are planning on moving to Alaska in April. :yipee:
> 
> Really!?!?!?!? That's so exciting!! What's the reason? Not that anyone would need one - Alaska is soooo beautiful. I'm jealous! I want to move to Alaska! I think I'd be very happy with the sunny day:cloudy day ratio :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well for me, its home. I miss it like mad and its finally worked out that we can go. :happydance:


----------



## addie25

mollykins said:


> i have to share with someone because.... Well... I do. :haha: We are planning on moving to alaska in april. :yipee:

alaska!!!! Awesome what part??


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> mollykins said:
> 
> 
> i have to share with someone because.... Well... I do. :haha: We are planning on moving to alaska in april. :yipee:
> 
> alaska!!!! Awesome what part??Click to expand...

Anchorage. :)


----------



## new mummy2010

My long awaited birth story finally!! WARNING MAY CONTAIN TMI for some :shrug:


On sunday evening 31st july 2011 OH (lee) and i went off to a local darts tournament!! (i had previously been in agony with strange pelvic pains on the friday and then felt ok'ish again come saturday -sunday)
Whilst there i was a little restless/uncomfortable which i put down to the uncomfy chairs and tiredness:wacko:Unfortunatley Lee lost his second round of darts (or later we realised lucliky or i may have been there still oops). We arrived home around 10.15ish and got our jammys on and popped the tv on for a while!


We had been saying how it would be funny if he came that night as,
Lee was due to move to a new work premisis in the morning and it was also his stepfathers birthday(his boss) and he would be well cross for a second at least if i birthed early :dohh:, he was not looking forward to the longer drive and jokingly cuddled upto me and said "Come on now Nathanial if you love daddy you will come tonight!!"This was about 10.55 and we had turned off the light to sleep i turned over to try and get comfy and felt a pop down below and a trickle at 11pm, i didnt say anything at first until i felt some more come out:wacko:. I nudged Lee and said "i think my waters have gone:shrug:", he replied "shutup hayley dont take the mick!!" 

Anyway after a second of reassurance he realised i was not joking:haha:and jumped out of bed all excited like a child jumping about saying "he's coming, hes really coming omg we are having a baby:cloud9:"

We had previously decided that we would stay home as long as possible for me to do so as Lee is very impatient and would drive me insane pacing around a hospital room for hours on end:dohh:
He called his stepdad and explained what was going on, he was shocked and a little bit pissed off at first :wacko:and even said "so you staying with hayley then or you going work still at like 4am !!"
Anyhow he later turned up to collect some paperwork off Lee and by now i had had a few mild contractions which i was talking through and even had a chat with Lee's sister on the bed whilst waiting for my bath:thumbup:
Lee tottled around reading sterilizer and bottle warmer instructions and we text my sister who was coming along for the birth to say get ready for a in a few hours. Whilst in the bath i was having regular contractions between every 4-5mins lasting 40-50 secs (lee was a star timing them ) he decided to ring labour ward around 12.20ish and they spoke to him and me whist i was having contractions:wacko:she told me to make my way in.
All this time after getting out of the bath i could not keep off the toilet with the worst desire in the whole world to keep pooing:blush:,i even sent Lee on his own to pick up my sister as i just could not tear myself away from the loo!!
In the car my contractions were every 2-3 mins lasting a min nearly, once in delivery room i told MW how i wanted water birth and she asked for my pad and wee sample ,there was nothing on pad as she later established that it was my hind waters that had punctured and were leaking!
She examined me and said i wasd 2cm this was at 1.35 am i remember thinking jeez we are gonnna be here forever! and she said i could have bath intead as i couldnt go in birthing pool until in established labour:cry:
i lasted about 10 mins in the bath if that,when back in the room i was hooked up to bp monitor as she said it was high and i demanded gas&air as i explained to lee & sister that the pain was far worse and closer together than i ever remembered with Reece:wacko:after around another 30 mins i wanted/needed something more i wanted pethadine so mw went off to find someone to give it.in the mean time i asked lee to unhook bp machine as i needed a wee wee, i had a massive gush of blood down the loo:wacko:and later lee told me that i lost a big clot whilst waddling to the loo and he freaked and got my sis to buzz mw back who still hadnt returned with the bloody pethadine! to show her the blood loss i did hear her saying "dont worry its just a show" lee was wiping the blood off my legs whilst i was trying to wee bless him:haha:
Back in the room i went leaning over the edge of the bed with horrendous contractions which just seemed permanant,puffing on my g&a:thumbup:
mw wanted me back on silly bp machine much to my dismay as i was comfier over the bed but hey ho! I suddenly felt the desire to push and she noticed this and asked to examine me again whilst i had a contraction her words were (" gosh hayley you have gone like a rocket!!")and there was a cafooful for aprons a mad rush for a second mw to be present i was told that no way was i getting in any birthing pool or having any pethadine:cry:and in about 5-6pushes my beautiful boy was with us and daddy lee cut the cord:cloud9:All in all i was in labour for 1 hour and 46 mins and pushed for 6 mins :thumbup:

(i did manage 20mins before to get on bnb and post i was in labour ,i was still thinking then that i must of forgotten the intense pain from 10 yrs previous and i would be therte for hours on end


So there you go my short (quite long really now i read back hehe!!)but sweet birth story:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thank you for sharing your story!!!!!! You did amazingly well as did Lee I must say :thumbup: Baby listened to his daddy and came that night what a good boy!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Wonderful story lovey. :hugs: I hope no.e goes as quickly!


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> I just spend the past 3/4 hours cleaning!! I cleaned out future baby's room. Now I just need to call the company GOT JUNK to come get the table and things out of there that we were storing but do not want anymore so its nice a empty so when I get preggy we can turn it into a lovely baby's room!!!!!!

Aww thats nice that it will be all empty and ready for you to decorate and make into a nursey i hope you post pictures of the changing rooms !!



addie25 said:


> I am such a POASA that I youtubed pregnancy tests and is a bunch of videos of women taking preg test and waiting for the results to pop up. Rather funny actually!!! MAKES ME WANT TO POAS!!!!!

Really there a vidios of them actually poas :haha:



Mollykins said:


> I have to share with someone because.... Well... I do. :haha: we are planning on moving to Alaska in April. :yipee:

Wow how exciting Molly how come ? Or is it somewhere you and DH have always wanted to live:shrug:

Essie-yes they did come quickly then and thanks again they are super sweet i will be sure to post a piccy of Nathanial wearing one for you:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit how is Cara doing this week?


----------



## newbie_ttc

great, great story hayley. :hugs: i now have birth story envy! :haha:


----------



## addie25

HAHAH well they dont poas on the video (thank god) you just watch the test turn positive and see their reaction. It's entertaining. You hear the say " I swear I think I see a line if I turn it this way" HAHAHAHAHAH GLAD TO HEAR OTHER PEOPLE SAY THAT AND NOT JUST ME. OOOOOO and now I dont know how ill be able to only use one box of preg tests!!!! But I will have to be good I am not spending 100s of dollars on tests. I just have to hope our moms buy us tests like last time. Buttt if I see faint lines I will worry ill have a m/c again. GRRRR to test or not to test that is the question. Well I wont be able to test till the end of Sep since my procedure is the 15th of Sep so have plenty of time to decide!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Umm i wonder what you will decide Addie ???(whispers i bet you test to your hearts content)

I was gonna say how strange filming your self poas hehe!! I know we ttc'ers can be crazy ladies but seriously lol !!!


----------



## LunaLady

*Hayley*!! What a beautiful birth story!! I hope my labor is as quick, as well! That's fantastic! He was just so ready to come into the world! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I didn't know you are from Alaska! That's so cool!! 
Will your DH have a job and everything there or will he have to find one?


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Umm i wonder what you will decide Addie ???(whispers i bet you test to your hearts content)
> 
> I was gonna say how strange filming your self poas hehe!! I know we ttc'ers can be crazy ladies but seriously lol !!!

OOO who are we kidding we all know I will test test test!!!!!!!! But I thinkkkk I will wait till day 9 or 10 since I go for blood test at day 11 and only buy 2 boxes and thats that!!!! :haha::haha:

EDIT MAYBE I WILL WAIT TILL DAY 7 OR 8 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHHHHHH!!!!!!!. I just have a fear of faint lines since it was bad news last time. AHHHHH what to do what to do!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Great birth story Hayley, thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly, I didn't know you are from Alaska! That's so cool!!
> Will your DH have a job and everything there or will he have to find one?

Yep! He'll have a job waiting and we'll have an apartment waiting too where we will stay for a 6 mo.th lease before moving into a rental house until we either buy or build our own. :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I didn't know you are from Alaska! That's so cool!!
> Will your DH have a job and everything there or will he have to find one?
> 
> Yep! He'll have a job waiting and we'll have an apartment waiting too where we will stay for a 6 mo.th lease before moving into a rental house until we either buy or build our own. :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh, that sounds so idyllic! :cloud9:
Will you have acreage and build a log cabin and have chickens and goats and a pony or horse or two?? :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

.......Can I come, too????? :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Question for anyone willing to answer.......

How soon after giving birth did you have sex?:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I didn't know you are from Alaska! That's so cool!!
> Will your DH have a job and everything there or will he have to find one?
> 
> Yep! He'll have a job waiting and we'll have an apartment waiting too where we will stay for a 6 mo.th lease before moving into a rental house until we either buy or build our own. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that sounds so idyllic! :cloud9:
> Will you have acreage and build a log cabin and have chickens and goats and a pony or horse or two?? :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> .......Can I come, too????? :shrug:Click to expand...

Definitely thinking chickens and 2 horses. So many options/possibilties to add to that. :cloud9: I'm so excited.... And yes! You come too!


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> Question for anyone willing to answer.......
> 
> How soon after giving birth did you have sex?:shrug:

After the bleeding stopped and I felt comfortable with it. Rule was to be easy, take my lead, and go into it knowing I might have to stop before... we are finished.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I didn't know you are from Alaska! That's so cool!!
> Will your DH have a job and everything there or will he have to find one?
> 
> Yep! He'll have a job waiting and we'll have an apartment waiting too where we will stay for a 6 mo.th lease before moving into a rental house until we either buy or build our own. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that sounds so idyllic! :cloud9:
> Will you have acreage and build a log cabin and have chickens and goats and a pony or horse or two?? :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> .......Can I come, too????? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely thinking chickens and 2 horses. So many options/possibilties to add to that. :cloud9: I'm so excited.... And yes! You come too!Click to expand...

Great! We can build a little cabin out in the pasture and add some chickens and horses to the flocks/herds. And maybe an alpaca?? :haha:
And don't worry - I've got a Karelian Bear Dog, so she'll keep the bears away :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I didn't know you are from Alaska! That's so cool!!
> Will your DH have a job and everything there or will he have to find one?
> 
> Yep! He'll have a job waiting and we'll have an apartment waiting too where we will stay for a 6 mo.th lease before moving into a rental house until we either buy or build our own. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that sounds so idyllic! :cloud9:
> Will you have acreage and build a log cabin and have chickens and goats and a pony or horse or two?? :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> .......Can I come, too????? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely thinking chickens and 2 horses. So many options/possibilties to add to that. :cloud9: I'm so excited.... And yes! You come too!Click to expand...
> 
> Great! We can build a little cabin out in the pasture and add some chickens and horses to the flocks/herds. And maybe an alpaca?? :haha:
> And don't worry - I've got a Karelian Bear Dog, so she'll keep the bears away :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: it could work.


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Question for anyone willing to answer.......
> 
> How soon after giving birth did you have sex?:shrug:
> 
> After the bleeding stopped and I felt comfortable with it. Rule was to be easy, take my lead, and go into it knowing I might have to stop before... we are finished.Click to expand...

Thanks Molly thats exactly what we have done ......but i was thinking that maybe it was too soon as MW keeps banging on about my 6 week checkup and then i can return to normalities:shrug:
But i felt comfortable to have sex last week and to resume exercise yes only 2 and half weeks after giving birth but i felt and feel fine :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

I must log off soon as i need some sleepy time before next feed at around 1.15ish!!!!


----------



## addie25

DH thinks it is funny to get me all angry and then laughs and says oh your medicine makes u funny!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE GETTING A HURRICANE IN NJ AND IT SAYS IT IS GOING TO HIT BY ATLANTIC CITY AND DH TEXTS ME AND SAYS I WANT TO GO TO ATLANTIC CITY TO PLAY POKER THIS SUNDAY. I SAY NOOOOOOO WE ARE GETTING A HURRICANE WE CAN NOT DRIVE IN IT AND DH GOES ON AND ON ABOUT HOW WE R GOING. I GO ON AND ON ABOUT HOW I AM NOT LEAVING MY HOUSE TO DRIVE IN A HURRICANE TO THE LOCATION WHERE IT IS HITTING AND I AM NOT LEAVING MY CAT ALONE DURING A HURRICANE. THENNNNNN HE BEGINS LAUGHING SAYING HAHAHAH I WAS JUST KIDDING WITH YOU MAN YOUR MEDICINE MAKES U CRAZY!!!!!!!! I MEAN HE THINKS ITS FUNNY TO GET ME ALLL ANGRY AND ITS NOT FUNNY I AM ON ALL THESE MEDICINES I GET NUTTY OVER ANY LITTLE THING AND HE CREATES SITUATIONS FOR ME TO GET ANGRY BECAUSE HE THINKS ITS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## addie25

12:30 and wide awake!!!!


----------



## Essie

:cloud9: I just got a birthday card with Lyra's handprints in it and an album of photos of her.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Birthday Essie! I'm on the lurker so no fancy colours, but I'll post you something jolly later on today...xxxxxxx Have a lovely day, that's such a cute present! :hugs:,


----------



## Essie

B - I also got a copy of Anna Karenina from DH as I've been reading it on his iPhone. Now off to enjoy snuggles in bed with Lyra.


----------



## Mollykins

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley just read your birth story on the lurker, you jammy cow, less than 2hrs and 6 pushes! :haha: Thanks for sharing, really lovely :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

"Jammy cow"?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie I had snuggles with munkie this morning, they're just hot water bottles really :haha:


Molly that is really exciting about Alaska! It's practically Russia! The day I get the Transiberian across Russia with Holly and Oliver we'll swim over to you :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I found it weird for my OB to say (after the cervical check), "Well, you are still about the same but I could definitely reach the baby easier." :saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

_Jammy cow_ means _lucky bitch_ Molly! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

looking at my notes iv been diagnosed with polyhydramics :( 
my fluid a.f.i is 25 and baby is in 97th centiles. :(

it says if increased fluid @ 30/40 then they may carry out Amnioreduction :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare, I'm sorry but I have no idea what all that is... :hugs: though because I know you are upset.


----------



## Mollykins

My boobs feel sore and huge...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Clare I don't know about that, I'm sure all will be ok even if they do have to reduce fluids:flower:

As promised to myself, my 14dpo testing thrill...this is when NORMAL WOMEN TEST!!! CB +/- aren't actually that crap if you respect the testing once AF is late recommendation!! Shouldn't my ticker be 4 weeks if I'm 14 dpo?:shrug: I set it from LMP and not O date:shrug:

Which reminds me, Happy New Fruit Day Trin!! Can't see what it is as I write this post:haha:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

Jammy cow = lucky bitch.... :-k I never would have figured that one out.


----------



## Mollykins

Nice lines B! And yes, YAY Trin on new fruit... Plum isn't it?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh holy... I've 14 days left. :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> HAHAH well they dont poas on the video (thank god) you just watch the test turn positive and see their reaction. It's entertaining. You hear the say " I swear I think I see a line if I turn it this way" HAHAHAHAHAH GLAD TO HEAR OTHER PEOPLE SAY THAT AND NOT JUST ME. OOOOOO and now I dont know how ill be able to only use one box of preg tests!!!! But I will have to be good I am not spending 100s of dollars on tests. I just have to hope our moms buy us tests like last time. Buttt if I see faint lines I will worry ill have a m/c again. GRRRR to test or not to test that is the question. Well I wont be able to test till the end of Sep since my procedure is the 15th of Sep so have plenty of time to decide!!!!

I'm the same Addie - with the distrust of faint lines and lines not getting any darker fear not - lines in each case are different I suspect so I guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it! Chin up PMA PMA - it's the best way!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning/evening ladies :flower:

I at least wanted to pop on today to say that as I've neglected you all something rotten the last day or two :blush: It's just that my mummy is here :wohoo: and we're having lots of chatting and cooing over her grandchild which to incorporate the lappy would be very difficult. And it's still early to bed so although I have a quick read, I haven't posted, but never think I'm not thinking about you all, because I always am :hugs: 

I'm going to try and do some power posting now as my mummy is still in beddybyes (I think) and Cara has gone for a snoozle :sleep:

Nuv you all, each and every one :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley just read your birth story on the lurker, you jammy cow, less than 2hrs and 6 pushes! :haha: Thanks for sharing, really lovely :hugs:


It was so quick but very painful quickly if you get me!!




Mollykins said:


> Oh holy... I've 14 days left. :shock:

Wow another turtle bebe boy will be here anytime soon yay can not wait molly


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh amazing birth story .... It's seems that we have quite similar stories at the end !

Deffo need to write mine .... Dh said he will also write his version so will be amazing to compare as I didn't think gas and air worked but hey it actually is good stuff ! 

Claire - remain positive and you are going to be reciving close care .... These naughty bubbas keep us on


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad your having a special time with mumsie + cara kit


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: v quick update....babies legs shut :haha: so team yellow still :rofl:
> 
> Baby is ok but a lil bigger than average oppss :shock:
> 
> my aminotic fluid is off the frecking chart :( so have to have ANOTHER scan on 7th september!
> 
> have to go back to consultant as my ankles face and fingers v swollen.theyre alil worried and have taken more bloods meh :grr:
> 
> on a plus note i have a pic of the baby swearing :haha: ill post it later! :rofl:

Yay Clare for team yellow!!! It really is something fabtastic to find out what you have on the big day!! Honest!!

Sorry there are some concerns but don't worry..they're dealing with it :thumbup: All will be well m'love :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Right - proper catch ups!! Just before I start work :haha: 

Molly that is so great that you get to go to your hometown and live there :cloud9: - I agree with these cats that I want to come too :brat: guess next year i'll just have to work hard on my course and earn enough money in my life time to make sure I see you all :yipee: - you FIRST (now that you are in alaska :haha: :rofl:)... Serious congrats. You do have 14 days :shock: it seems like yesterday you all got :bfp:'s

B - :thumbup: those are some might lines :cloud9: - I hope you have a sticker :dust: :dust: - can I come on the cold train with you and your brood? I think I have :af: type cramps today, trying hard not to be OTT with symptom spotting as I do feel like a meff when it all goes pear shaped :fool: 

Happy Birthday Essie! I hope you and your gorgeous family have a wonderful day... You are so so so young and you have a beautiful family and your whole life :cloud9:... Let me know about Anna Kerena(?) I am in to all things literature and I always fancy _sharing_ a read with friends.

Hayley thanks for sharing your lovely story :cloud9: I always want to know about you guys and birth makes me all warm and fuzzy :cloud9: and you went au naturelle? And you survived! Plus like you say you have recovered well. Nice to see you about even if it for 10 mins.

Sarachka could you let us know you are ok - I am going to text you again in a minute and I hope that OH woke up and saw sense and is a new man for you today - remember don't be putting up with shit, you don't have to and ytou certainly haven't done anything in this life or the last to 'deserve' it! 

Clare I am sorry love dove I am sure that everything will still be fine with your bubba :hugs: - Molls I think they will drain her amniotic fluid if it fills anymore :shrug: sounds nasty but they wouldn't do it without it being necessary - :kiss:

Addie, Ginge, Kit, Crunchie, Lissy - Hope you all have a great day :thumbup: most importantly - I NUV YOU ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Our toes from the start !!!

Yay for lines 

Yay for new fruits

Yay for 14 days for mollypants
Yay yay yay


----------



## Crunchie

Happy birthday essie xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts! :wave: busy day ahead of me so I'll probably be in lurk mode today. i had a weird dream that i was about 4 or 5 months preggo! turns out i was sleeping with a tummy ache and it materialized into a pregnancy dream. needless to say, i was a tad bit disappointed when i woke. I'm taking it as a positive sign tho that September will be our month. depending on when AF shows, i think my next O will fall around MJ's off days :-k
> 
> have a wonderful Wednesday ladies! :kiss:
> 
> Trin, today's your last day as a LIME!! :dance:

Ooooo....PRE-MON-ISHUN???? :winkwink::shrug:

Excellent timing for a change my dear newbster! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sorry to hear the poofuckery clare I hope everything sorts its self out for you and you don't need any intervention lovely keeping my fx'ed for you sweetie

Crunchie that's a fab idea I must ask lee if he will do his version for you all too how exciting


----------



## kit_cat

Oh poo...power posting will have to wait...hungry bebe is looking at me with booby love in her eyes :cloud9:

I will be back! :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks jaynie yep I want a medal lol!! No only joking I did feel most proud of my little self though

Oh I forgot to add on my story I needed no stiches either which is why I feel recovered quicker I reckon as when I had reece I had 30 odd stiches and was in fufu pain for bloody ages !! I did well with my breathing when pushing and not pushing etc so that helped and also the rasberry tea I think really did help + playu a part down there !!


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy birthday essie again hehe!!

What are your birthday plans ?


----------



## poas

Morning all....hope you are all well no time to catch up properly, I'll return later feeling a lot of pressure today which is very uncomfortable, so going to take it easy with the bambinos :)


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Happy birthday essie again hehe!!
> 
> What are your birthday plans ?

Cuddles with Lyra til DH gets home around half 2. Then going to my mums, we're having dinner with them tomorrow night but having a birthday tea this afternoon. 

Was the most amazing feeling getting a birthday card that said "To Mummy" :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy Birthday Essie have a great day xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

What a crapsticks shitballs poofuck day!!!!!


I went for my scan this morning and waited 20 mins for her. I then called reception and they said oh she's not in today (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). I said when I confirmed with you yesterday did you not know she wouldn't be in?? To which they replied yes but we thought she phoned you :growlmad: And I was so nervous and looking forward to some reassurance:growlmad:

Then I had to drive all the way home to fetch my dog and in the opposite direction to take him to the vet. He is in hospital and his temp is too high to put him under to stitch him, Bad Zeus :nope: Very cross with him!

Then I went to meet the insurance assessor and saw my car :cry: It looks awful! The front bumper is off, it's all dented, it won't start, the alarm and central locking won't work, the locks are damaged and it is filthy inside...horrid horrid horrid!!!

And Toine has another hockey tournament this afternoon at the snooty school

And I thought tomorrow was going to be my crappy runaround day :nope: I still have to prepare a 30 min presentation for the women in business function taht I'll be at most of the day tomorrow (before the home antenatal visit down the south coast and the night hockey tournament :wacko:)

One ticket to a tropical island with nothing but bnb and books please!!!!!! :plane:

Whew!....deep breaths....deep breaths...off to catch up :coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Jaynie and I are plotting a get together!*

Oooo, can me and Cara gatecrash? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> My little chunky monkey has just been weighed by the health visitor. 12lb4oz! She asked me to consider donating some breast milk for the hospital.

W O W!!!!!! Oh my word that's a fabulous gain! What weight was she when she was born again? I know it was similar to Cara. You are doing a brilliant job my lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I lost 0.6kg this week :happydance: So all in all so far I have lost 2.6kg this pregnancy. Very pleased :thumbup:
> 
> I had a completely insane consultation with a boy with sensory integration disorder, borderline autism, adhd and petit mal seizures. People were trying to come in to see if we were ok! Very interesting, but I felt sorry for his poor mother. He dove head first off my exam table :shock: I was also afraid he may bite me or break my room!
> 
> I have my feet in my foot spa :cloud9:

Ooo, well done on the weight loss Trin!

That sounds like a rather scary but very interesting patient! He's up against it eh? Poor soul. Maybe he could do with a relaxing foot spa?


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> looking at my notes iv been diagnosed with polyhydramics :(
> my fluid a.f.i is 25 and baby is in 97th centiles. :(
> 
> it says if increased fluid @ 30/40 then they may carry out Amnioreduction :cry:

It just means excess fluid. I had it with 2 of mine and they were fine and I didn't need any intervention :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ESSIE!!*
https://img.xcitefun.net/users/2011/02/232336,xcitefun-happy-birthday-5.jpg


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My little chunky monkey has just been weighed by the health visitor. 12lb4oz! She asked me to consider donating some breast milk for the hospital.
> 
> W O W!!!!!! Oh my word that's a fabulous gain! What weight was she when she was born again? I know it was similar to Cara. You are doing a brilliant job my lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...

8lb7oz. So she's gained almost 4lb in 5 weeks!


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday essie again hehe!!
> 
> What are your birthday plans ?
> 
> Cuddles with Lyra til DH gets home around half 2. Then going to my mums, we're having dinner with them tomorrow night but having a birthday tea this afternoon.
> 
> Was the most amazing feeling getting a birthday card that said "To Mummy" :cloud9:Click to expand...

Aww I bet ,I will get a christmas card first off my boys as my birthday has been and gone !!



TrinityMom said:


> What a crapsticks shitballs poofuck day!!!!!
> 
> 
> I went for my scan this morning and waited 20 mins for her. I then called reception and they said oh she's not in today (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). I said when I confirmed with you yesterday did you not know she wouldn't be in?? To which they replied yes but we thought she phoned you :growlmad: And I was so nervous and looking forward to some reassurance:growlmad:
> 
> Then I had to drive all the way home to fetch my dog and in the opposite direction to take him to the vet. He is in hospital and his temp is too high to put him under to stitch him, Bad Zeus :nope: Very cross with him!
> 
> Then I went to meet the insurance assessor and saw my car :cry: It looks awful! The front bumper is off, it's all dented, it won't start, the alarm and central locking won't work, the locks are damaged and it is filthy inside...horrid horrid horrid!!!
> 
> And Toine has another hockey tournament this afternoon at the snooty school
> 
> And I thought tomorrow was going to be my crappy runaround day :nope: I still have to prepare a 30 min presentation for the women in business function taht I'll be at most of the day tomorrow (before the home antenatal visit down the south coast and the night hockey tournament :wacko:)
> 
> One ticket to a tropical island with nothing but bnb and books please!!!!!! :plane:
> 
> Whew!....deep breaths....deep breaths...off to catch up :coffee:

Woah Trin what a stressy day lovely hope you get the scan situation sorted asap and I hope doggys bp goes down so he can be mended

Deep deep breaths and enjoy your coffee


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> looking at my notes iv been diagnosed with polyhydramics :(
> my fluid a.f.i is 25 and baby is in 97th centiles. :(
> 
> it says if increased fluid @ 30/40 then they may carry out Amnioreduction :cry:

I'm sure all will be ok and they will monitor u closely big :hugs:

Quick hi since it's 7 am and I went to bed at 1am!!! 

Oh yay a birthday Happy birthday and lovely card u got how adorable!!!

B amazing lines!

Kit glad you are enjoying time with mom

Trin big hugs :hugs:

Yes Jaynie PMA PMA!!!

As for me after hopefuy a few more hours of sleep I am having lunch with a friend then visiting my mom and puppies!!! It's almost sept 1st!!!!!!! Can not wait!!!!! I'm getting anxious for that hurricane Sunday hopefully it's nothing big!!! The news said to go out and buy cans of food :nope: ok back to bed!!


----------



## addie25

Ooo poofuck I just realized today was my due date :nope: just have to move on it's ok I'll be pregnant with a healthy baby in hopefully a few weeks!!


----------



## TrinityMom

*IT'S PLUM DAY!!!!*

https://photo-dict.faqs.org/photofiles/list/2479/3256plum.jpghttps://willyloman.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/sugar-plum-fairy.jpghttps://rlv.zcache.com/im_just_plum_wild_about_you_card-p137329716295143212qqld_400.jpghttps://www.cheshiremum.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/plu_bab_red_logo_4_col_RGB-819x1024.png


----------



## Crunchie

What one of you lovely ladies has sent me a gorgeous babygrow and bath bomb xxx no name on it xxxxxx


----------



## poas

Me crunch x


----------



## poas

I forgot the cards!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have to share with someone because.... Well... I do. :haha: we are planning on moving to Alaska in April. :yipee:

Oh wow Molly! How fantastic :thumbup: That's where you're from isn't it? Awwww...going home :cry::cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Me crunch x

Thank you so much my love xxx my dh got the post and was like something smeeeeellllssssssss good !


----------



## poas

Lol, I'm glad you like it, I had to address it to crunchie as I couldn't remember your name ha ha :)


----------



## firstbaby25

ahah Lissy that stuff has cracked me up when you forgot all the names - didn't you originally like send them to yourself. 

Stressful day at work and my ancient scanner can't scan quick enough to go back in time 1hr 21mins to make my deadline for people's expense :growlmad:

Trin that sucks - but try not to let it get on top. Everything will get sorted and you'll get to where you need to be you're SQM (for real now) :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

8 more days at work full time than im going part time :yipee:


----------



## poas

Yes Jaynie, yes I did. And then I forgot the cards. There should be 4 other turtles receiving gifts soon, and one card.....whether or not that happens is in the hands of the Gods lol!


----------



## cassie04

Hi beautiful ladies! Just popping in i am having a lazy day today!:thumbup:

Woohoooo babyhopes for part time!:happydance:

Trin my love- did you say you have a scan date? i couldnt see u had mention it unless i missed it!?:shrug: And a massive whoopla for a plum!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

addie my love chin up! You will have a bouncy baby before you know it!:hugs:

:hi: crunch and jaynie!

Sending love to all the other turtles!


Ohhhhh....i forgot i needed to rant! My mum was with my stepdad when i was 2 years old....but he literally was the biggest dick in the world! He used to cheat on my mum all the time, he used to beat her up, he used to lock me in my room for days without letting me come down for tea when i was a teenager! He was a Penis! Anyway he left my mum for another woman when i was 18. I did kinda keep in touch for my brothers sake but the past cant be changed! Anyway when i got engagaed he got pissed off with me cos i said he couldnt come to the engagement party cos it would be awkward and he made his choices now he has to deal with them....however i would have been happy to do summit with him on my own! Anyway he didnt talk to me for months....i text and rang him to ask him if he wanted to do anything ....NO REPLY! so i just left it! Anyway i didnt tell him i was pregnant as i dont really see him being the babys grandad and he barely looks after my brother (his son) yet alone pay attention to baby! Anyway i got this message the other day!


"Cassie you have suppassed uprself. Not only did u not realize how you hurt me with the engagement thing. You now didnt bother ringing me to tell me about my grandchild wow. Good luck and Thanks. 16 years of bringing you up" 

This was the first contact i have had in AGGGGGEEESSSS, he made me, my mums and my brothers life hell...i still try to keep contact he refuses to take me calls and then i get that! seriously!? I mean my brother is 12 years old and when he goes to see him he takes my little brother out on dates with different woman (They even stay over!) and i am not joking when i say its a different bird every weekend!

Anyway Rant oveR!hahaha sorry!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Helloooo my lovelies! :wave:

I'm in a great mood today! two more days of work before our little vacay :happydance: MJ and I are heading out of town with our favorite couple to celebrate our wedding anniversaries and i can't wait to get away! we are long overdue for some qt :dance:

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY ESSIE!!!! :cake: I hope your day is as special as you are! :hugs:

My, my Trin! that's a nice looking PLUM you've got there! grow bubba, grow!! :dance: Nice job on the weight loss too doll! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh holy... I've 14 days left. :shock:

wow! i didn't think you'd make it that far. shows how much i know :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

This week is boring, can someone have a baby please


----------



## addie25

Cassie forget him he is a douche bag!!!!! I know it is frustrating to get a call like that but try and let it roll off ur back it's not worth ur trouble. U can't treat people like he did and expect to be involved in events such as weddings and births!! 

Tryin to find a way to cheer up since today was my due date. I just hope I get preg next month with a healthy baby I'm sick of this!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:awww: Addie - I said at the time of my MC that the DD would NEVER pass me by without a thought of that bubba that I could have had! I hope you do find something fun to do, something girly would be fitting no? If you are stuck, go get your nails done or some acupuncture (helps with fertility)... 

I forgot all what I had to say! OH Cassie - My dad is like that, sad thing is it is actually my dasd but hey ho. He knows he won't be walking me down the aisle or anything. Sounds poofucky though - I'm going with :ignore: :ignore:

I want to pull all my hair out i am that stressed and now, my sister has text asking me if i will ring her letting agent and pretend to be her and hand her notice in and sort out a payment plan! :growlmad: Adam will hit the ROOF! He hates that everyone runs round after her and that! Sigh sigh sigh sigh...

I get to enrol on my college course later though!


----------



## addie25

Where have all the turtles gone???

:ignore:

I need some positive energy to finish out this day in a happy spirit. I am not reminding DH what today is because whats the point in making him sad. And I am not going to be sad because I have my future healthy baby(s) waiting for me at the doctors office (LOL that sounds funny!!!) 

B how are you feeling today any :sick:


----------



## addie25

I have read so many books that yesterday I went to the book store saw I book I thought I would like came home started reading it and realizedddddddd I have already read it and I had it already on my book shelf!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## poas

Addie, with the dd of my angels I don't try to forget,although it hurts, I make a point of doing something and think that although I'd have loved to have them with me-I can't,but that I marked their anniversary. Even if it's just a walk in the park and an icecream, or treating yourself...


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Addie, with the dd of my angels I don't try to forget,although it hurts, I make a point of doing something and think that although I'd have loved to have them with me-I can't,but that I marked their anniversary. Even if it's just a walk in the park and an icecream, or treating yourself...

I have a charm on my bracelet for her so I keep her with me. Thanks for sharing what you do on your DD for your angels. :hugs:

Well since my stomach disorder has been back I have lost some weight!! That is the only good thing that has come of it. I am so scared to eat bc I never know what is going to trigger it. I still do eat my breakfast, lunch, and dinner but nothing in between. No need to risk an attack.


----------



## poas

You're not having a great time of it Addie,really,are you :( I hope september brings you only joy xx
Oh and I'm sorry for not saying so earlier, but happy Bday Essie x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:


Lissy! Thankyou so much for my lovely card!:cloud9::hugs: It was a COMPLETE surprise when I found it coming in late this afternoon and was so sweet and really touching:cry: And the friendship tea will be drink'd up thinking of you:thumbup: I'll brew it the day you have Esme:hugs: Thankyou! thankyou! xxxxxxxx

I've had a brief catch up and Addie it's a sad day for you, big :hugs:, but as you say you have your babies waiting for you at the doctors office :haha:

I was commissioned to go to town by dh today to get some back to school bits for the boys, so Holly and I made the most of it to have a roast chicken picnic lunch (I walked past them on a spit roast outside the butchers and they smelt so good, and it was as much as I could do not to gobble it whole at 11am, which may or may not be a symptom since I'm greedy normally too:haha:) Then after our picnic and play I took Holly to an exhibition in the Chateau of pre-history. Holly really enjoyed herself, and it was dead interesting even if pre-history isn't one of my specialist subjects. Then we mosied home by bus, train and foot and went to the park to see a couple of my friends who are back from holiday. And my Russian friend who I thought looked pregnant but didn't dare ask, _is_ pregnant!! 

Ooooo :wohoo: and my steam cooker has arrived, the one I got with supermarket points! :wohoo: Can't wait to cook dinner tonight :wohoo:

Hope you're all fine and dandy, and that you're having a lovely B'day Essie xxxx

OOOOOOOOOOOOO nearly forgot!!!!! I got some turtle stuff in town so if I'm quiet tonight I'm working on turtle secrets!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is "pre-history" French?:-k It seemed odd when I re-read that last post of mine and I wonder if I've translated badly from "pre-histoire"?:haha: "Prehistoric" is better in English, nay? 

*ESSIE! I got a copy of Anna Karenina today since my old copy is at my ex's place, it's a French copy but that's fine and as soon as I've finished the book my mum left me I'll be reading it again in my new skin as both WIFE and MOTHER! *


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have just put quinoa and mushrooms and courgettes and green pepper slices and cherry tomatoes in my new steam cooker :smug: In 20 mins it will ping and my dinner will be ready :smug: :smug: :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I have some tinned tuna and sundried tomatoes already opened from my 6pm snack to go with :thumbup:


*SARACHKA! Are you alright love? I got you a surprise today! It had Sarachka written all over it! *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin a lin, yay 'tis PLUM day! 

At 14 dpo I should be 4 weeks no? I want to change my ticker so I change fruits on the same day as you Trin:haha: But isn't that right? I o'd on cd 13 or 14:shrug: I s'pose it's coz there are 30 odd days in a month not 28...:dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey I'm ok. MASSIVE thanks to Jaynie who wiped my tears at 10pm last night as I was having a little break down.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my word.... We might be moving sooner rather than later....


----------



## Mollykins

B, I say change it (your ticker that is) what is two days either way? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I am so glad you are enjoying your mummy time. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh my word.... We might be moving sooner rather than later....

Oh? Details? :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word.... We might be moving sooner rather than later....
> 
> Oh? Details? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, our lease here isn't up until April so we were going to wait but the job offer my oh has l.... they want him now aznd my sister is wanting us up there ao she is offering to xover the cost of breaking our lease. :shock: If we do this now instead of later, we would be selling EVERYTHING, flying up and buying all things new. All within the next couple months. :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word.... We might be moving sooner rather than later....
> 
> Oh? Details? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, our lease here isn't up until April so we were going to wait but the job offer my oh has l.... they want him now aznd my sister is wanting us up there ao she is offering to xover the cost of breaking our lease. :shock: If we do this now instead of later, we would be selling EVERYTHING, flying up and buying all things new. All within the next couple months. :shock:Click to expand...

Oooo!! That sounds really exciting!! Would it be too much? I really like a challenge and I really like big changes, so it sounds amazing to me - but would you be okay with that? With a newborn? Would you have lots of people to help you? I know when you moved this year it seemed like you were doing a lot of the work yourself.


----------



## Countrygirl10

*Anyone testing in September??
I'm currently CD 5 hoping I get my BFP soon!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Hey I'm ok. MASSIVE thanks to Jaynie who wiped my tears at 10pm last night as I was having a little break down.

i love that u 2 are close. i never have to worry much about you b/c jaynie's always been there to the rescue! :friends: i hope u are feeling much better today kitten :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word.... We might be moving sooner rather than later....
> 
> Oh? Details? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, our lease here isn't up until April so we were going to wait but the job offer my oh has l.... they want him now aznd my sister is wanting us up there ao she is offering to xover the cost of breaking our lease. :shock: If we do this now instead of later, we would be selling EVERYTHING, flying up and buying all things new. All within the next couple months. :shock:Click to expand...

:shock: whoa! and with a newborn too! wow! that's exciting AND incredibly sweet of your sissy! :-k hmmm, me thinks, go for it! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word.... We might be moving sooner rather than later....
> 
> Oh? Details? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, our lease here isn't up until April so we were going to wait but the job offer my oh has l.... they want him now aznd my sister is wanting us up there ao she is offering to xover the cost of breaking our lease. :shock: If we do this now instead of later, we would be selling EVERYTHING, flying up and buying all things new. All within the next couple months. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo!! That sounds really exciting!! Would it be too much? I really like a challenge and I really like big changes, so it sounds amazing to me - but would you be okay with that? With a newborn? Would you have lots of people to help you? I know when you moved this year it seemed like you were doing a lot of the work yourself.Click to expand...

I'd have to do a lot of the stuff alone (with OH too of course) but we'd all fly up together and most of my family lives up there and so we'd immediately be surrounded by a hefty support system. We could do it but.... Call me silly, the hardest part is walking away from all the nursery furniture and such.


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance: *Happy Birthday, Essie!!!* :happydance:

:happydance: *YAY TRIN for a PLUM!!!* :happydance:

:happydance: *YAY BETHANY for a darker WEE STICK!!!* :happydance:

:happydance: *YAY ADDIE for IVF starting soooo soon!!!!* :happydance:

:happydance: *YAY NEWBIE for your much deserved vacay coming up!!* :happydance:

:happydance: *YAY KIT for visits from Mummy and lots of baby cuddles! *:cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Cassie forget him he is a douche bag!!!!! I know it is frustrating to get a call like that but try and let it roll off ur back it's not worth ur trouble. U can't treat people like he did and expect to be involved in events such as weddings and births!!
> 
> Tryin to find a way to cheer up since today was my due date. I just hope I get preg next month with a healthy baby I'm sick of this!!

:hug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word.... We might be moving sooner rather than later....
> 
> Oh? Details? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, our lease here isn't up until April so we were going to wait but the job offer my oh has l.... they want him now aznd my sister is wanting us up there ao she is offering to xover the cost of breaking our lease. :shock: If we do this now instead of later, we would be selling EVERYTHING, flying up and buying all things new. All within the next couple months. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo!! That sounds really exciting!! Would it be too much? I really like a challenge and I really like big changes, so it sounds amazing to me - but would you be okay with that? With a newborn? Would you have lots of people to help you? I know when you moved this year it seemed like you were doing a lot of the work yourself.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to do a lot of the stuff alone (with OH too of course) but we'd all fly up together and most of my family lives up there and so we'd immediately be surrounded by a hefty support system. We could do it but.... Call me silly, the hardest part is walking away from all the nursery furniture and such.Click to expand...

Aww, yeah - I can understand. I'm super attached to several pieces of furniture I own and I would have a hard time letting them go. :hugs:

Luckily in this day and age it's pretty easy to get a fair price for stuff on Craigslist. Likely you could list the nursery stuff for just a bit off what you paid for it and people would come running. :shrug: And then you could order it again in Alaska or find something used up there. Sounds like a good excuse to go shopping, to me!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word.... We might be moving sooner rather than later....
> 
> Oh? Details? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, our lease here isn't up until April so we were going to wait but the job offer my oh has l.... they want him now aznd my sister is wanting us up there ao she is offering to xover the cost of breaking our lease. :shock: If we do this now instead of later, we would be selling EVERYTHING, flying up and buying all things new. All within the next couple months. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo!! That sounds really exciting!! Would it be too much? I really like a challenge and I really like big changes, so it sounds amazing to me - but would you be okay with that? With a newborn? Would you have lots of people to help you? I know when you moved this year it seemed like you were doing a lot of the work yourself.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to do a lot of the stuff alone (with OH too of course) but we'd all fly up together and most of my family lives up there and so we'd immediately be surrounded by a hefty support system. We could do it but.... Call me silly, the hardest part is walking away from all the nursery furniture and such.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, yeah - I can understand. I'm super attached to several pieces of furniture I own and I would have a hard time letting them go. :hugs:
> 
> Luckily in this day and age it's pretty easy to get a fair price for stuff on Craigslist. Likely you could list the nursery stuff for just a bit off what you paid for it and people would come running. :shrug: And then you could order it again in Alaska or find something used up there. Sounds like a good excuse to go shopping, to me!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know.... sigh. Being that this is all in the beginning stages of planning- I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Molly! Exciting! It'll be exhausting but at least you'll all be settled and round the fireside for Christmas with your family :hugs:


----------



## poas

Molly, I'm glad to see you are taking it easy and thinking relaxing thoughts:haha:
But seriously-it sounds like a wonderful opportunity :)
B, I'm glad you liked the card....I wrote it pre bfp-you may have gathered!!
Well...Harri just gave me a huge compliment-he asked me why I walk like a cowboy now I'm pregnant!!!! LOL!:dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow Molly! Exciting! It'll be exhausting but at least you'll all be settled and round the fireside for Christmas with your family :hugs:

Too true B. :cloud9: I've already made plans to keep the move a secret from my grandmother and walk into her work with the girls in tow and the newest addition in my arms. :cloud9: I just hope there will be no heart attacks or strokes. :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin a lin, yay 'tis PLUM day!
> 
> At 14 dpo I should be 4 weeks no? I want to change my ticker so I change fruits on the same day as you Trin:haha: But isn't that right? I o'd on cd 13 or 14:shrug: I s'pose it's coz there are 30 odd days in a month not 28...:dohh:

Yep, you should be 4 weeks. Yay! We will be fruit change day friends :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy your card was perfect, pre or post bfp :hugs:

Turtles all- I still don't have many symptoms except I would say enormous hunger and thirst and an achey lower back from time to time (not a continual and really intense one like with my first mc so hoping it's a symptom and not a menace!) though last night I did fall asleep with a hot water bottle since it was aching enough to bother making up said hotty bottle :shrug: And my boobs are a bit sore at the sides, and I have the odd mittelschmerz feeling and twingeyness and a slightly stuffy nose in the evenings. And however much water I seem to drink my wee is still the colour of man wee! Morning sickness is usually more around the 6 weeks point so I'm being patient about waiting for my sickness :haha: Hope I'm spared the projectile voms though, Holly might not love me anymore if I'm boring vomit mum :nope:

:dust: for me!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay! :yipee: I have a poppy seed!!! Just changed my ticker! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! Just finished my presentation for tomorrow. SHould be about 45 min :thumbup: AT least I know it's a room full of people interested in what I am saying

I booked a private scan on Saturday in a bit of a dodgy area but it is cheap and I sort of know her so I hope it will be good. Can't wait :happydance: And DH is coming with me. 

Molly, I am so happy for you for your move! I love the idea of Alaska (the idea because obviously I haven't been). I used to watch Northern Exposure and want to move there

B, your day sounds luvverly :cloud9: And your lines are beauties

Cassie, Stepdad sounds like a real arse. Sorry :hugs:

Newbs, your getaway makes me think of a a rom-com movie :haha: We've never gone away with another couple...we've only gone away twice so I suppose that's not surprising :haha: Sounds like such fun. Are you going to a resort? Glad you're getting a break. You so deserve it

Everyone else, sorry, my preggy brain forgot what it wanted to say :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Inbred Cat :haha:
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296003_10150356942444880_594719879_9846146_3205635_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Lissy your card was perfect, pre or post bfp :hugs:
> 
> Turtles all- I still don't have many symptoms except I would say enormous hunger and thirst and an achey lower back from time to time (not a continual and really intense one like with my first mc so hoping it's a symptom and not a menace!) though last night I did fall asleep with a hot water bottle since it was aching enough to bother making up said hotty bottle :shrug: And my boobs are a bit sore at the sides, and I have the odd mittelschmerz feeling and twingeyness and a slightly stuffy nose in the evenings. And however much water I seem to drink my wee is still the colour of man wee! Morning sickness is usually more around the 6 weeks point so I'm being patient about waiting for my sickness :haha: Hope I'm spared the projectile voms though, Holly might not love me anymore if I'm boring vomit mum :nope:
> 
> :dust: for me!!

That's quite an impressive list of non-symptoms :haha:

Yay for poppyseed :yipee:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And there's _possibly_ something going on with my sense of smell, since I started watching a film on tv with DH and the boys tonight but there was an overwhelming smell of feet in the room so I've retired to the bedroom where I can breathe fresh air. But it may not be a symptom, there may _actually_ be a dangerously high reading on the toxic foot fumes monitor :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You'll have to take your Rotties with you to the scan if it's in a dodgy part of town Trin! :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You'll have to take your Rotties with you to the scan if it's in a dodgy part of town Trin! :shock:

:haha: Zeus is what is trainer very kindly termed 'vocal on lead'...being on a lead makes him think everyone near me should be bitten...not sure the scan woman would like that :haha:

Btw there's not a teeny tiny mark on him from the fight with Baldar. I told him I am very cross with him and he is in disgrace :growlmad:
His response was to lick me and give me puppy dog eyes :dohh:

i am always SOOOOO sensitive to smells when I'm pregnant - I am usually quite sensitive but it goes overboard


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yeah Cassie that's sad about your step dad, I was at a best friend's wedding last year and her brother gave her away. She'd had years and years of strained and forced relations with her dad and finally wrote to him asking him if they could cease all contact :shrug: She said it was the hardest thing she's ever had to articulate in words, but he wasn't there when she needed him and she doesn't want or need him now and was finding the pretence a burden :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Helloooo my lovelies! :wave:
> 
> I'm in a great mood today! two more days of work before our little vacay :happydance: MJ and I are heading out of town with our favorite couple to celebrate our wedding anniversaries and i can't wait to get away! we are long overdue for some qt :dance:
> 
> :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY ESSIE!!!! :cake: I hope your day is as special as you are! :hugs:
> 
> My, my Trin! that's a nice looking PLUM you've got there! grow bubba, grow!! :dance: Nice job on the weight loss too doll! :thumbup:

Hello Newbs! Lovely to see you so gay and joyous today!:kiss: Have a lovely rom com weekend as Trin calls it, no snogging your friend's husband now:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm terrified of Rottweilers :shock: Pooface is what I call a real dog :rofl: 

I just burnt the milk for my hot chocolate...twice :dohh: It's all sex, drugs and hot chocolate at my place :cool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed to finish my book so that I can start Anna K tomorrow:thumbup:

Sleep tight all xxxx I leave you with a group portrait of little monkey and orangutang (they're Holly's) with big monkey and orangutang ( they're mummy's :ball:)

sweet dreams :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm terrified of Rottweilers :shock: Pooface is what I call a real dog :rofl:
> 
> I just burnt the milk for my hot chocolate...twice :dohh: It's all sex, drugs and hot chocolate at my place :cool:

Eeeuw, I hate burnt milk...and burnt beans...and burnt toast....guess I don't like burnt food :haha:

Rotties get a bad rap, they're really sweet and intelligent but very protective


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, we are back on for April. Such a roller coaster. :wacko: in other news.... My changing table arrived!


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night B and poppy seed :hugs:

I :brat: Anna Karenina


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight B! Love the monkey-tangs. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yeah one last thing, in the boutique of the museum today there was a great book about monkeys and evolution- really detailed with pics and monkey diagrams and lots of reports and experiments that looked very interesting. It was 52&#8364; though :shock: but I could earmark it as a birthday possibility :thumbup:

night night xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

I must also bid you adieu
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That way on October the 18th I could be sitting with my feet in a foot spa whilst reading a monkey book:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Adieu Trin :wave: Sleepeth well :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well April has it's obvious advantages too :thumbup: Nighty ho Mollz :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Oh my freaking god! i am having a relaxing bubble bath with candles while dave plays on xbox....Then the bloody cat walks in.....and literally her tail was just resting on the candle! I shouted to dave to get him to help me as dixie was about to be on fire and he was like " no she wont cats arent that stupid" i had to jump up out the bath and fling her....she then ran off to which i had to chase her to see if she was alight! 

Dave was like yea she has singed her tail! No kidding!!!!!!?!

=not so relaxing after all!


----------



## Mollykins

Night all. :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> Oh my freaking god! i am having a relaxing bubble bath with candles while dave plays on xbox....Then the bloody cat walks in.....and literally her tail was just resting on the candle! I shouted to dave to get him to help me as dixie was about to be on fire and he was like " no she wont cats arent that stupid" i had to jump up out the bath and fling her....she then ran off to which i had to chase her to see if she was alight!
> 
> Dave was like yea she has singed her tail! No kidding!!!!!!?!
> 
> =not so relaxing after all!

:rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

o.m.g.

Could I get any more puffed?! My fingers look like sausage links and my feet/ankles look like those of an 80 year old woman! ARG!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry about your puffy self Luna. That sucks. :(


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow Molly! Exciting! It'll be exhausting but at least you'll all be settled and round the fireside for Christmas with your family :hugs:
> 
> Too true B. :cloud9: I've already made plans to keep the move a secret from my grandmother and walk into her work with the girls in tow and the newest addition in my arms. :cloud9: I just hope there will be no heart attacks or strokes. :dohh:Click to expand...

That sounds lovely how exciting!!!!



cassie04 said:


> Oh my freaking god! i am having a relaxing bubble bath with candles while dave plays on xbox....Then the bloody cat walks in.....and literally her tail was just resting on the candle! I shouted to dave to get him to help me as dixie was about to be on fire and he was like " no she wont cats arent that stupid" i had to jump up out the bath and fling her....she then ran off to which i had to chase her to see if she was alight!
> 
> Dave was like yea she has singed her tail! No kidding!!!!!!?!
> 
> =not so relaxing after all!

AHAHAHA MY CAT WOULD DO THAT BUT SHE WOULD PROB PUSH THE CANDLE INTO THE BATH!!!


B I think you have a tunnnnnnnn of lovely symptoms!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Well went to the store and got a bunch of food so if our power goes our during the hurricane we have food to eat that does not need to be cooked or stored in the fridge!!!! I hope it just passes us by the storm.

Time for a nice shower and then I will relax reading my book.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Sorry about your puffy self Luna. That sucks. :(

Thanks, Mol. How are you doing with the heat?


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Well went to the store and got a bunch of food so if our power goes our during the hurricane we have food to eat that does not need to be cooked or stored in the fridge!!!! I hope it just passes us by the storm.
> 
> Time for a nice shower and then I will relax reading my book.

Good thing to be prepared! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your puffy self Luna. That sucks. :(
> 
> Thanks, Mol. How are you doing with the heat?Click to expand...

I'm hating it. Absolutely, no doubt about it.... Hating it.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your puffy self Luna. That sucks. :(
> 
> Thanks, Mol. How are you doing with the heat?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hating it. Absolutely, no doubt about it.... Hating it.Click to expand...

Me, too. Let's high tail it to Alaska!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I have always want to see Alaska!! Are you going to be in the part where it's dark 6 months and then light 6 months?? That I couldn't do.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Well went to the store and got a bunch of food so if our power goes our during the hurricane we have food to eat that does not need to be cooked or stored in the fridge!!!! I hope it just passes us by the storm.
> 
> Time for a nice shower and then I will relax reading my book.

I hope it does pass you by, but at least you are prepared just in case. What book are you reading?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Addie!! Just heard on the radio over breakfast about the hurricane! Be safe my dear!  I'm scared for you *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

THANK CRUNCHIE IT'S FRIDAY!

Wow it was so quiet last night I'm almost taking on where I left off, _and_ I had an early night. I suspect those ickle screamy babies had a party last light:haha: 

Cara :brat: Lyra :brat: Lauren :brat: Maisie :brat: James :hissy: Nate :hissy:

Dh and I slept badly, woken at 3am by a howling wind and I remember sitting bolt upright and saying half asleep to dh "it's a tornado" :haha: and dh assured me it was just a strong wind! But then it thundered and rained so heavily and made such a noise it was hard to sleep:nope:

I'm going to put CNN on in a mo, see if Addie's ok.

*Cassie that's one silly cat, the smell of burning hair smells gross don't you think?  By the way you have to post a picture of your cat one day, don't think we've seen it yet?*

Well it's a rainy day here so home projects today, turtle mail and knitting and I've promised Holly I'll make some clothes for Dolly so I guess the sewing machine will come out at some point...

Did a weestick this morn, not really for reassurance since in anycase if things are going to go wrong it will be in a week or 2 and all is obviously beyond weestick influence, but just for the thrill of seeing that line come up.:happydance: I play a game in my head, I pretend I don't know I'm pregnant and am testing for the first time :fool: And then say to myself, "oh look, a line!" :haha: 

Essie was your B'day lovely? What pressies did you get?
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Morning B! :wave: Morning Jaynie! :wave: 

I can't sleep.... Insomnia again.... Poofuck. I was speaking with my sister over the phone tonight and she said, "Dont take this the wrong way but... you are definitely pregnant. You are only talking about concrete things." :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

B, I think you might be preggie... That line looks serious. :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Morning B! :wave: Morning Jaynie! :wave:
> 
> I can't sleep.... Insomnia again.... Poofuck. I was speaking with my sister over the phone tonight and she said, "Dont take this the wrong way but... you are definitely pregnant. You are only talking about concrete things." :haha:

:haha: I think you might be defo preggo too! 

:howdy: good evening Molly! Hope you are restful soon :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - I hope you don't need those provisions but you are better safe than sorry in any case BIG :hugs: coming to you from my end my love. I don't envy you but I think you will be fine, you're a tough cookie!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Essie - did you have a great day? Was it your 24th? Or 23rd?


----------



## Essie

B - I did have a lovely birthday. I got a photo album from Lyra, books and a cd from dh, lucky charms cereal and a hershey bar from my brother. But the big suprise from my parents was a camera. I'd said I wanted one but did not expect to get it. We have a big fancy one with different lens etc but I wanted a little one that was easy to put in my bag. So now I can take lots of pictures :)

Brill weestick there, I agree with Molls, think you might be preggers :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls - busy as a bee last night I was. I went to college to enrol for my course :amartass: and found out that it starts next wednesday! But it costs less than I thought so I am happy. But that means that next Wednesday I have to go to work and then wait for the girl to return - (house sitting girl) and then also move in to my new house (or at least set a bed up) and then go to college :shock: I may fall over!

My LORD! It's Friday - B's pregnant and Sarachka is OK and Molly gets to go to Alaska and TRIN has a PLUM and Emandi looks to have a sticky AND we have TURTLE BEBES!!! and the world might just be right for a bit...

I have forms coming out of my ears - forms for a tenancy forms for a change of address at work/ the bank, forms to enrol at college!! My GOD! I might actually be getting a life... Today I have to secretly fill in the forms at work and sort out my invoiving and my expenses (not mine - but that's what I do) and that's it... I've been doing them piecemeal in the week so shouldn't be a massive job!


----------



## Mollykins

Essie, glad you had such a good birthday. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my word Jaynie! You busy busy woman! I have so much confidence in you... you will be fine. :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Oh my word Jaynie! You busy busy woman! I have so much confidence in you... you will be fine. :flower:

Thanks you :hugs: is it wrong that I am glad you are restless because we get you for a bit?! What with you moving states we could all be so busy...

Anyway my :af: isn't gonna arrive today at least, because my temp this morning (bearing in mind that I am reptilian) 36.7 :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Essie

:wave: Jaynie

It was my 24th. You sound very busy, I hope you find some time to relax over the weekend.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for high temp crocodile woman! :yipee:

I've just prepared some turtle munkie mail and will go to the post office shortly:thumbup: Another batch to come after:happydance:

IF my baby sticks dust:) since it's a boy I can put a picture I painted a few years back in his room- it's in my studio at the moment. When the boys used to play with toy cars they'd line them up in long files all round the house and I did an oil painting of them since I always found it visually appealing. I just realised gazing at it on the wall after doing my mail that it would be great in a boys room! I know it's a bit early to be considering such things but I'm not one to suffocate my thoughts:blush: It's a big painting, about 2 metres wide!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't wait to cook lunch in my new machine :happydance: It has 3 layers so you can chuck meat/fish in one, rice/pasta in another, and veggies in the 3rd one, switch it on and go off and do something else and in 20 mins it's all steam cooked! Magic!!


----------



## poas

I love how excited you are with life B :)


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> :wave: Jaynie
> 
> It was my 24th. You sound very busy, I hope you find some time to relax over the weekend.


Dear Essie, sorry I missed your birthday :blush:. Glad you had a lovely day :flower:. I wish you all the best, enjoy the first year with your lovely :baby:.
:kiss:


----------



## addie25

5am here. I woke up to a bang and some glass breaking my cat decided to knock my brand new expensive candle on the floor and she broke it! I'm in no mood to spend that much on a candle again but it was the most lovely smell, pumpkin pie!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I love how excited you are with life B :)

It's called Maternity Leave!! :happydance: I wasn't so excited at getting up at 6am and getting the train into work:haha:

Just watching the future hurricane path, I need to identify exactly where Addie is:nope: Is Newbie in that zone too?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah you're there Addie!


----------



## Essie

B - we have just bought a steamer with our tesco vouchers. We will also be enjoying steam cooked goodness. 

Emandi - thank you, I hope you and baby are keeping well. 

Addie - oh no, I hate when my cats break things. Any vase I have they always put their paws in and pull it over. No flowers in this house :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dolly's got jeans! Holly's delighted! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B - we have just bought a steamer with our tesco vouchers. We will also be enjoying steam cooked goodness.
> 
> Emandi - thank you, I hope you and baby are keeping well.
> 
> Addie - oh no, I hate when my cats break things. Any vase I have they always put their paws in and pull it over. No flowers in this house :nope:

It's great!:thumbup: LO and I had steamd brocolli and green beans and fish and wholemeal rice for lunch :munch: I added cream to Holly's and a fresh ginger and tomato sauce to mine, just to take that bland 'steamed food' edge off though:haha:

Off to make Dolly a shirt to go with her jeans...


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh! hating work today :hissy:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I love how excited you are with life B :)
> 
> It's called Maternity Leave!! :happydance: I wasn't so excited at getting up at 6am and getting the train into work:haha:
> 
> Just watching the future hurricane path, I need to identify exactly where Addie is:nope: Is Newbie in that zone too?Click to expand...

Hurricanes coming our way but I think it will b more calm when it hits my part ( I hope) they have not told us to evacuate they told parts of NYC 2 n I found that odd bc they dont get weather that requires evacuations so I hope the buildings r ok when it's all done. :nope:


----------



## cassie04

Ready for the Dixie photo shoothoot! Especially for you B!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







dix.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









dixie and socks7.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4









dixie hat.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









dixie in my bag.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









dixie robe.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cassie04

And more!....
 



Attached Files:







dixie washing machine.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2









dixie.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1









sant dixie.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









santa dixie and dad.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_3316.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Sooooooooooo soooooooooo sooooooooo cute Cassie!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Dixie is soooooo sweet!!!

Did you paint that splodge on her eye? Because it's just too adorable to be real!! :awww: I love the washing machine one:haha: And methinks that you and Dave SERIOUSLY NEED A BABY! :rofl:

Thanks Cassie!!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

*She has definitly been a great stand in untill baby happened! She loves dress up and walks on her pink lead (which i make dave hold sometimes  ) And she has definitly had a nappy on before! hahah!

Poor Dixie! she will be glad when baby comes!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dolly has jeans, a shirt, hat and felt shoes :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> *She has definitly been a great stand in untill baby happened! She loves dress up and walks on her pink lead (which i make dave hold sometimes  ) And she has definitly had a nappy on before! hahah!
> 
> Poor Dixie! she will be glad when baby comes!*

She might be really jealous!


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *She has definitly been a great stand in untill baby happened! She loves dress up and walks on her pink lead (which i make dave hold sometimes  ) And she has definitly had a nappy on before! hahah!
> 
> Poor Dixie! she will be glad when baby comes!*
> 
> She might be really jealous!Click to expand...

Well we were babysitting my friends 2 year old and dixie is never scared of anything....she loves fighting and being boss...but when she saw this 2 year old she went mega BUSHY! it was soooo funy! She freaked out cos she had never seen a small person before!:haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Dolly has jeans, a shirt, hat and felt shoes :haha:

My cat will not allow anything to be put on her. You put even a bell on her and she runs around rolling on the floor freaking out using her feet to try and kick it off. She just hatessssss clothes! My dogs on the other hand they wear lots of things!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

My Day Today I am going to meet my friend for breakfast and then go to see a movie with her. Sound be a fun day she is always fun to hang out with.

IVF: I started a new medication today and reduced the other medication. Hopefully these 2 medications will combined will help little ones stick next time! Praying embryos are stronger like he says.

Interesting: My friend from Highschool called me up today (havent spoken in like 8 months and have not seen each other since college) he says he inherited his great grandfathers WW1 journal but it is written in French so he wants to know if I could read it to him in English. I would loveeeeee to read that kind of journal how interesting!!!! I wont be able to read it as well as my mother so I will ask her to come over and read it to us.


----------



## addie25

Ahh i just realized i may not be able to get on bnb during the hurricane!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone... Just having nom noms for din dins. I had a beef and horseradish sandwich that I stockpiled last nigth because we have a festival right next to our work (Creamfields) and they are blocking roads and I can hear the people that are about to get or are very drunk :haha:

Thanks B it really is quite high but at the mo all it means is that I didn't O when I usually/should do. What we are hoping for now is CD 18 as I only :sex: CD 17 after CD 12 ish. Anyway - either way is fine with me, the beauty of having things to do eh?

Cassie - i love your cat! I wanted one until we were looking after this one! It's a nightmare - won't leave you alone and constantly mithering for strokes :haha: and aclaws your clothes something rotten! How you feeling today beautiful?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh and Addie - I did suspect that you won't be able to get on when the hurricane hits. Good luck you and god speed!


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: everyone... Just having nom noms for din dins. I had a beef and horseradish sandwich that I stockpiled last nigth because we have a festival right next to our work (Creamfields) and they are blocking roads and I can hear the people that are about to get or are very drunk :haha:
> 
> Thanks B it really is quite high but at the mo all it means is that I didn't O when I usually/should do. What we are hoping for now is CD 18 as I only :sex: CD 17 after CD 12 ish. Anyway - either way is fine with me, the beauty of having things to do eh?
> 
> Cassie - i love your cat! I wanted one until we were looking after this one! It's a nightmare - won't leave you alone and constantly mithering for strokes :haha: and aclaws your clothes something rotten! How you feeling today beautiful?

Hi jaynie my love!:flower:
Aww daves little brother and all his friends of gone to creamfieds so if you see any little scally wags who are drunk and probably on the scout for some girls it will be daves brother! hahah!

Im F'xed for a BFP coming your way! I am so confused for when i O'd cos i usually have long cycles but it must have been a short one that sponataneously ended up in me being up le duff!

I know well i dont know what to do about dixie cos her fur malts all the time and sometimes she is really lazy and will pee on the living room floor:growlmad: which makes me really annoyed and there is no way im bringing a baby up to be covered in fur and be around wee....so im going to look into making her an outdoor cat i think but dunno if she is too old!

Im not to bad today but im not taking my b n b emotion of "sick" cos i can guarantee you the moment i do that i will be sick again!

Hows things with you? still enjoying the new job? xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Cassie - jyust me and you this lunchtime for me then :D 

I am fine thanks job is good and I have enrolled at college I start next week, I am so excited to be learning and feeling all independent again soon! 

I think you can make cats outdoor cats start with the litter at the back door and then just outside of it and you should be fine! :thumbup: I know what you mean though about your bebe. Cat excretions are toxic to babies and slightly to you too (although I wouldn't worry just tell Dave he has to do the litter from now)... 

I think/hope this will be a long one, I usually have period cramps before it but I am doing ok, mild twinges but not full on cramps. We will all know on Monday/Tuesday. 

I have to go and finish my work now. SIGH. But then it's the summer bank holiday! Whoooop.


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya Cassie - jyust me and you this lunchtime for me then :D
> 
> I am fine thanks job is good and I have enrolled at college I start next week, I am so excited to be learning and feeling all independent again soon!
> 
> I think you can make cats outdoor cats start with the litter at the back door and then just outside of it and you should be fine! :thumbup: I know what you mean though about your bebe. Cat excretions are toxic to babies and slightly to you too (although I wouldn't worry just tell Dave he has to do the litter from now)...
> 
> I think/hope this will be a long one, I usually have period cramps before it but I am doing ok, mild twinges but not full on cramps. We will all know on Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> I have to go and finish my work now. SIGH. But then it's the summer bank holiday! Whoooop.

*Twinges are a fabulous sign! i need to make sure im about when your testing cos i am uba excited! 

I know as soon as i found out i was pregnant i was like "dave you must do all the litter trays As its deadly for me to be around it!" haha! Im not daft!

Enjoy your bank holiday! If you speak to the other turtles let them know i am goign abck to Hexham (our home town) for bank hol weekend so will preob not be on here! Have a waxa!*


----------



## firstbaby25

ooooh have a good weekend! I am doing house-y stuff - cause we move in next week and there is a mass of crap to do!


----------



## firstbaby25

come on 5 o clock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hellooo Jaynie :hi: Talking of annoying cats our kitten is driving me mad at the moment, jumps on everything and it's half :awww: and half :grr: Plus I'm not immunised against Toxo, so every three weeks I'll be stressing at my blood test. When I eat food raw from our garden I go through an OCD washing and vinegar rinsing process :haha: 

Jaynie logically you're either pregnant, or you O'd on day 17/18, since if you O'd early on day 12 you'd be like 16ish dpo (we had the same *CD 1* I believe) which would make for an overly long LP. So very late for AF if you did O on day 12! :happydance: And if you O'd cd 17/18 you must be about due on now?:shrug: Fx'd she doesn't come :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Going by the 2 :sex: options you presented in your post that is Jaynie! You could of O'd some other time, I didn't mean it to sound like I had ovulation telepathy:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Jaynie going by those calculations I think that if AF hasn't shown by Tuesday you can wee with emotion :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I know B but i might be tempted to test tonight :haha: the suspense is killing me and also I am invited to :wine: :wine: and lots of it.... Thoughts?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I personally HAVE to find out ASAP if I'm pregnant since I'm a terrible tippler :wine: and when I found out with Holly that I was pregnant it was purely a precautionary test before what would have been a big night drinking champagne for DH's B'day so I certainly don't regret it on the :wine: front! 

So I would always encourage finding out as soon as poss just to start doing all the healthy stuff and not go running etc but you're probably purer than me with my wine and coffee and dangerous French cheese and bouncy sport :haha: Mind you, you smoke :tease: 

BUT I don't want to bully you into testing, especially since the last time where I feel guilty that you may have just waited for 'late AF' :shrug: I personally would want to know either way but I'm like that. You could toss a coin, heads to test, tails to wait? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: My life on a coin!


----------



## addie25

I called my IVF doctor bc I have frozen embryos if the power goes out bc hurricane I needed to make sure they had back up I mean how horrible would that be!!!!!!!!!!! Apparently everyone has been calling them to ask the same question and they do have back up!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I called my IVF doctor bc I have frozen embryos if the power goes out bc hurricane I needed to make sure they had back up I mean how horrible would that be!!!!!!!!!!! Apparently everyone has been calling them to ask the same question and they do have back up!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Gosh yes I hadn't thought of that!! :shock: 

That wind we had last night here was pretty strong since the barbecue and garden furniture up on the higher terraces was blown over! I hope Hurricane Irene is blown out by the time she reaches you and your frozen embryos Addie:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I just saw on the news an in-depth map and such of the hurricane's predicted path! I can't believe how far north it's supposed to go! :shock:
Are you preparing your house at all? Looks like all of NJ is in the predicted path?
I hope you'll be okay! Are you going to evacuate or anything??


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not really into dolls but since Holly seems to adore Dolly I made her this outfit today. Holly is :cloud9: over it :awww: It was sooo quick to do because you don't have to worry about the seams being scratchy and stuff like that for a doll! Or buttons really opening!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Addie, I just saw on the news an in-depth map and such of the hurricane's predicted path! I can't believe how far north it's supposed to go! :shock:
> Are you preparing your house at all? Looks like all of NJ is in the predicted path?
> I hope you'll be okay! Are you going to evacuate or anything??

They eye of the storm is hitting Monmouth county ( I live there) thy evacuated towns around me that r closer to the beach but have not evacuated our town. Where our beach house is was a mandatory evacuation I assume some damage will happen to the hosue :nope: hopefully the one we live in day in day out will b safe since we were not evacuated but still it's not going to b pretty.


----------



## Essie

B - I love Dollys clothes, I bet Holly does too. 

Addie - i'll be thinking of you with this hurricane. Stay safe, I hope you don't get it too bad. 

Cassie - Dixie is adorable! My cats would never stand for wearing clothes or collars or anything. I did put the little ribbon and bell that you get on Lindt chocolate bunnies on one of the cats but he was not impressed. 

Jaynie - you're free from work for the weekend now! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Addie, I just saw on the news an in-depth map and such of the hurricane's predicted path! I can't believe how far north it's supposed to go! :shock:
> Are you preparing your house at all? Looks like all of NJ is in the predicted path?
> I hope you'll be okay! Are you going to evacuate or anything??
> 
> They eye of the storm is hitting Monmouth county ( I live there) thy evacuated towns around me that r closer to the beach but have not evacuated our town. Where our beach house is was a mandatory evacuation I assume some damage will happen to the hosue :nope: hopefully the one we live in day in day out will b safe since we were not evacuated but still it's not going to b pretty.Click to expand...

It's really scary :shock: I did wonder about your beach house since I saw on tv holiday makers in coastal areas being evacuated.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Luna :hi: You have turtle mail coming! :happydance: How are the sausage fingers today?


----------



## addie25

Yea our beach house is on lbi and the entire island was evacuated today. I may not b able to get on BNB if it's bad with power lines but some turtles have my cell number n hopefully my phone stays charged.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since it's Friday night and I'm so hip I'm going for a bath and a readhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Luna :hi: You have turtle mail coming! :happydance: How are the sausage fingers today?

Ohh, yay! Can't wait! :happydance:
Sausage fingers are good, today! Yay! I did some sewing in my craft room this morning but now I'm on the couch with my feet up. :thumbup: I sewed up some gaucho pants and a tank top for myself! :happydance: I think I'm going to add a cowl neck to the tank top, though :-k



addie25 said:


> Yea our beach house is on lbi and the entire island was evacuated today. I may not b able to get on BNB if it's bad with power lines but some turtles have my cell number n hopefully my phone stays charged.

Eep! I hope your beach house will be okay. And I hope your house house will be okay! Do you have to board up the windows and such? They were doing that on the news. Is someone taking care of the beach house so there's minimal damage?



HollyMonkey said:


> Since it's Friday night and I'm so hip I'm going for a bath and a readhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif

Sounds like my kind of Friday night!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Boarding up a house actually causes a lot of damage to the house ( as does a hurricane) but our family decided not 2 so I hopeeee it's ok. After my movie I have to go get a cooler bc my IVF medicine needs to stay cold if power goes or. Ugh this sucks!!!! At least my embryos are safe.


----------



## LunaLady

I'm off to Granny's house this evening! My parents and I are going down for a visit. I'll wave to Molly on my way :hi:

I have some books on hold for me at the library that I'm going to pick up before I go. Lots of crunchie granola hippy pregnancy books and a fantasy novel, too. :thumbup:

And I'm going to make up a meat loaf today for DH to heat up tonight and munch on all weekend. :thumbup:

So, I'll be taking off now and getting myself ready for a weekend at Granny's! :kiss:

I'll have my lappy with me, though, so I can check in :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna do you remember when your sickness started? And your couture creations sound fab, are they maternity ones or for later?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry didn't see your last message Luna! :dohh: Have a lovely time and reading binge with your hippy volumes :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hello, my name is newbie and today is the 1st day of my :bfp: cycle! :happydance: only 279 more days to go! :haha: How's THAT for PMA?? :smug: I wonder if i could get ticker on cycle day 1? :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

I did a test and I think it's NEGGOTIVE so I'm going out since I reckon at 11dpo I should have a squinters... :shrug: gonna use fmu if no :af: Wednesday. The only thing that trips me out is that I will have to do a test before work and I don't wanna! :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> hello, my name is newbie and today is the 1st day of my :bfp: cycle! :happydance: only 279 more days to go! :haha: How's THAT for PMA?? :smug: I wonder if i could get ticker on cycle day 1? :-k

Welcome Newbie!:flower: I'd deffo get your ticker now if I were you:thumbup: You may as well set it to watermelon status straight away! 

You know a bit of PMA does actually work I reckon (coupled with sex :haha:)- I've had my best O's (like not really late ones:wacko:) and BFP on high PMA rounds:thumbup:

You have to shout *I HAVE A BIG FAT JUICY GINNY* everyday for 2 weeks now:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I did a test and I think it's NEGGOTIVE so I'm going out since I reckon at 11dpo I should have a squinters... :shrug: gonna use fmu if no :af: Wednesday. The only thing that trips me out is that I will have to do a test before work and I don't wanna! :sad2:

Can you post a pic? Unless there was really nothing at all:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I saw Kit earlier but she's gawwwn now :cry: I nuv u Kit :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna do you remember when your sickness started? And your couture creations sound fab, are they maternity ones or for later?

My MS started like right at 6 weeks. Remember I had a few weeks of asking for a bit of sickness to reassure me? :haha: And it went away at 17 weeks. :thumbup:
And my creations fit me now, but I used four way stretch jersey, so I can wear them after, too. Unless I get slimmer than I was before! I used a pair of gauchos and a tank I had pre-pregnancy that I can still wear as a pattern.



HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry didn't see your last message Luna! :dohh: Have a lovely time and reading binge with your hippy volumes :thumbup: :hugs:

Just pausing a mo to have some lunch, so I decided to get on BnB again (addict :haha: ) And the laptop bag I ordered is supposed to be arriving today, so I'm now kind of procrastinating on leaving because I'd like it to show up!!



newbie_ttc said:


> hello, my name is newbie and today is the 1st day of my :bfp: cycle! :happydance: only 279 more days to go! :haha: How's THAT for PMA?? :smug: I wonder if i could get ticker on cycle day 1? :-k

Yay, Newbie!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> I saw Kit earlier but she's gawwwn now :cry: I nuv u Kit :hugs:

I nuv you, too, Kit!!! I hope you're doing well!!


----------



## LunaLady

Tomorrow I will be 30 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

B it's totally White barring the usual 'indent' plus icant post a pic and the moment I realised that was a sad one, but theni thought 'if what I'm seeing is more than an indent, rather a product of not knowing O/using my 10au :haha: then I won't be able show pictures if I do get a squinter!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna is it your anniversary?? :cl


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna is it your anniversary?? :cl

Oh, it was on the 8th, I just keep forgetting to take the ticker down :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hallooooooooooo...I'm here B and Luna :thumbup:

I've just put my little one to bed and now I'm going to do some posting!!

How are you both and everyone?? My mum left earlier :cry: and so I took Cara out in the pram afterwards (in the POURING rain) for a long walk to make me feel less down in the mouth. A good soaking seems to have helped :haha: My mum NUVs Cara big time :cloud9:

Anyway....some posts must be done...... :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Okay, we are back on for April. Such a roller coaster. :wacko: in other news.... My changing table arrived!

Hiya Molly :wave:

Still on for April or more change? Yay for changing table!! :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: all


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yeah one last thing, in the boutique of the museum today there was a great book about monkeys and evolution- really detailed with pics and monkey diagrams and lots of reports and experiments that looked very interesting. It was 52 though :shock: but I could earmark it as a birthday possibility :thumbup:
> 
> night night xxx

You have a fairly impressive list of birthday possibilities now eh? I can never think of what I'd like for birthdays...I'm a nightmare to buy for aapparently :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> o.m.g.
> 
> Could I get any more puffed?! My fingers look like sausage links and my feet/ankles look like those of an 80 year old woman! ARG!!!!!!

I feel ya' pain sista'...hands across the ocean doll :hugs: I still have slightly swollen feet sometimes 6 weeks on! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well went to the store and got a bunch of food so if our power goes our during the hurricane we have food to eat that does not need to be cooked or stored in the fridge!!!! I hope it just passes us by the storm.
> 
> Time for a nice shower and then I will relax reading my book.

:shock:

This is so scary addie - sit tight and I hope it does just pass you by :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Still on for April. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls - busy as a bee last night I was. I went to college to enrol for my course :amartass: and found out that it starts next wednesday! But it costs less than I thought so I am happy. But that means that next Wednesday I have to go to work and then wait for the girl to return - (house sitting girl) and then also move in to my new house (or at least set a bed up) and then go to college :shock: I may fall over!
> 
> My LORD! It's Friday - B's pregnant and Sarachka is OK and Molly gets to go to Alaska and TRIN has a PLUM and Emandi looks to have a sticky AND we have TURTLE BEBES!!! and the world might just be right for a bit...
> 
> I have forms coming out of my ears - forms for a tenancy forms for a change of address at work/ the bank, forms to enrol at college!! My GOD! I might actually be getting a life... Today I have to secretly fill in the forms at work and sort out my invoiving and my expenses (not mine - but that's what I do) and that's it... I've been doing them piecemeal in the week so shouldn't be a massive job!

Hiya Jaynie :hi:

Remind me please...what is your college course? How exciting about your house...how did you end up with this one? I bet you can't believe it's finally happening after all this time waiting :happydance: Would a :bfp: top everything off nicely just now or put a spanner in the works do you think? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay for high temp crocodile woman! :yipee:
> 
> I've just prepared some turtle munkie mail and will go to the post office shortly:thumbup: Another batch to come after:happydance:
> 
> IF my baby sticks dust:) since it's a boy I can put a picture I painted a few years back in his room- it's in my studio at the moment. When the boys used to play with toy cars they'd line them up in long files all round the house and I did an oil painting of them since I always found it visually appealing. I just realised gazing at it on the wall after doing my mail that it would be great in a boys room! I know it's a bit early to be considering such things but I'm not one to suffocate my thoughts:blush: It's a big painting, about 2 metres wide!

How cool is this pic B!!!! 

*blows raspberry for once again being put to shame in the talent department*


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> And more!....

Oh my word Cassie - these are adorable!! You need to do a calendar or something :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B it's totally White barring the usual 'indent' plus icant post a pic and the moment I realised that was a sad one, but theni thought 'if what I'm seeing is more than an indent, rather a product of not knowing O/using my 10au :haha: then I won't be able show pictures if I do get a squinter!

But you must _*take*_ a pic after weeing anyway, and upload it and post it later:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> And more!....
> 
> Oh my word Cassie - these are adorable!! You need to do a calendar or something :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Kit my darling Scottish mummy:hugs: I'm glad your mummy is enjoying her snuggle time with Cara:cloud9: 

Yes! A calendar with the Santa Dixie for December:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo turtles!

Whew! Back from the astroturf night hockey tournament with an injured son - he's goaly and the ball whacked him on the knee *ouch*

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong day! The fundraiser went well I think. We raised a bit of money but hopefully people will go away and think about us. Also, they said the talk was really interesting and they enjoyed it :thumbup:

Then I had an antenatal down the south coast. The husband wasn't there so I had to set up the birth pool, which is exhausticating and sore on the back

When we got home from hockey dh gave me a long massage and I've been bbm chatting with work dh since I didn't see him all day and he is off tomorrow

Now, I shall eat my yoghurt and catch up


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hallooooooooooo...I'm here B and Luna :thumbup:
> 
> I've just put my little one to bed and now I'm going to do some posting!!
> 
> How are you both and everyone?? My mum left earlier :cry: and so I took Cara out in the pram afterwards (in the POURING rain) for a long walk to make me feel less down in the mouth. A good soaking seems to have helped :haha: My mum NUVs Cara big time :cloud9:
> 
> Anyway....some posts must be done...... :happydance:

:cry: oo mummy's left :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Since it's Friday night and I'm so hip I'm going for a bath and a readhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif

PAR-TAY!!! :wohoo: :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I'm off to Granny's house this evening! My parents and I are going down for a visit. I'll wave to Molly on my way :hi:
> 
> I have some books on hold for me at the library that I'm going to pick up before I go. Lots of crunchie granola hippy pregnancy books and a fantasy novel, too. :thumbup:
> 
> And I'm going to make up a meat loaf today for DH to heat up tonight and munch on all weekend. :thumbup:
> 
> So, I'll be taking off now and getting myself ready for a weekend at Granny's! :kiss:
> 
> I'll have my lappy with me, though, so I can check in :thumbup:

Have a lovely evening at granny's Luna :thumbup: and send a wave and a hug to Molly from moi :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Trin!:wave: My ticker change twin! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/sautent.gif


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hello, my name is newbie and today is the 1st day of my :bfp: cycle! :happydance: only 279 more days to go! :haha: How's THAT for PMA?? :smug: I wonder if i could get ticker on cycle day 1? :-k

Yay for the 1st day of your BFP cycle!!! :wohoo: Better get your nursery ready! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Since it's Friday night and I'm so hip I'm going for a bath and a readhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> PAR-TAY!!! :wohoo: :winkwink:Click to expand...

My bath was great:thumbup: I put the glitter ball up, flashing lights, smoke machine, Boney-M, the lot https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/disco-dance.gif


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Luna is it your anniversary?? :cl
> 
> Oh, it was on the 8th, I just keep forgetting to take the ticker down :haha:Click to expand...

'Twas my anniversary on Tuesday! 9 years!! It passed by rather unrecognised. Cards exchanged but nothing more :shrug: It's all about Cara now I s'pose.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'll have you know Kit that if I sign off early tonight it's because I'm going clubbing in Paris.













:^o


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Still on for April. :thumbup:

Brilliant! I bet you can't wait. Knowing you're going home must be lovely :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B - we have just bought a steamer with our tesco vouchers. We will also be enjoying steam cooked goodness.
> 
> Emandi - thank you, I hope you and baby are keeping well.
> 
> Addie - oh no, I hate when my cats break things. Any vase I have they always put their paws in and pull it over. No flowers in this house :nope:
> 
> It's great!:thumbup: LO and I had steamd brocolli and green beans and fish and wholemeal rice for lunch :munch: I added cream to Holly's and a fresh ginger and tomato sauce to mine, just to take that bland 'steamed food' edge off though:haha:
> 
> Off to make Dolly a shirt to go with her jeans...Click to expand...

I looooved my steamer too. Brilliant for baby food - in the beginning you just whizz it up when it's done and later steamed veggies as finger food with an avo or hummus (or sometimes strawberry yoghurt) dip :thumbup: My boys ate it every day

I love your painting B! Such a talent :flower:

And Essie, I turned 24 4 weeks after I had my first child:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have a plum in the oven :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Luna is it your anniversary?? :cl
> 
> Oh, it was on the 8th, I just keep forgetting to take the ticker down :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Twas my anniversary on Tuesday! 9 years!! It passed by rather unrecognised. Cards exchanged but nothing more :shrug: It's all about Cara now I s'pose.Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0005.gif Congratulations!! Yes Cara is your new alliance:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I have a plum in the oven :haha:

Boom! boom! Better than a bum in the oven:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> And more!....
> 
> Oh my word Cassie - these are adorable!! You need to do a calendar or something :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kit my darling Scottish mummy:hugs: I'm glad your mummy is enjoying her snuggle time with Cara:cloud9:
> 
> Yes! A calendar with the Santa Dixie for December:happydance:Click to expand...

Hello m'love :kiss:

Yes, my mummy was soooo happy to spend time with Cara. She is still limited in what she is physically capable of (since last years paralysis) but once Cara fell asleep, I could place her in her arms and she just loved that :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B - we have just bought a steamer with our tesco vouchers. We will also be enjoying steam cooked goodness.
> 
> Emandi - thank you, I hope you and baby are keeping well.
> 
> Addie - oh no, I hate when my cats break things. Any vase I have they always put their paws in and pull it over. No flowers in this house :nope:
> 
> It's great!:thumbup: LO and I had steamd brocolli and green beans and fish and wholemeal rice for lunch :munch: I added cream to Holly's and a fresh ginger and tomato sauce to mine, just to take that bland 'steamed food' edge off though:haha:
> 
> Off to make Dolly a shirt to go with her jeans...Click to expand...
> 
> I looooved my steamer too. Brilliant for baby food - in the beginning you just whizz it up when it's done and later steamed veggies as finger food with an avo or hummus (or sometimes strawberry yoghurt) dip :thumbup: My boys ate it every day
> 
> I love your painting B! Such a talent :flower:
> 
> And Essie, I turned 24 4 weeks after I had my first child:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs:

Well this is why I got the steamer because I have a baby food steamer and have been using it for over a year now to do our food too but it's so tiny and for 5 it was just not big enough! So now I have the big family sized version!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And I'll have you know Kit that if I sign off early tonight it's because I'm going clubbing in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :^o

:haha: Yeah, me too! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo turtles!
> 
> Whew! Back from the astroturf night hockey tournament with an injured son - he's goaly and the ball whacked him on the knee *ouch*
> 
> Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong day! The fundraiser went well I think. We raised a bit of money but hopefully people will go away and think about us. Also, they said the talk was really interesting and they enjoyed it :thumbup:
> 
> Then I had an antenatal down the south coast. The husband wasn't there so I had to set up the birth pool, which is exhausticating and sore on the back
> 
> When we got home from hockey dh gave me a long massage and I've been bbm chatting with work dh since I didn't see him all day and he is off tomorrow
> 
> Now, I shall eat my yoghurt and catch up

Whoah! You never stop Trin! I don't know how you do it all. Also, sorry about your fighting doggies - not good. I trust all wounds are on the mend now?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I have a plum in the oven :haha:

:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'll have you know Kit that if I sign off early tonight it's because I'm going clubbing in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :^o
> 
> :haha: Yeah, me too! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh good I'm glad you're going clubbing too Kit. Some mums are so boring, they have a baby and then suddenly stop going out to have a good time:shrug: Even when their kid gets to like 19 months old, they still stay in on a Friday night.:wacko: So glad I'm not one of those mums!



:^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo turtles!
> 
> Whew! Back from the astroturf night hockey tournament with an injured son - he's goaly and the ball whacked him on the knee *ouch*
> 
> Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong day! The fundraiser went well I think. We raised a bit of money but hopefully people will go away and think about us. Also, they said the talk was really interesting and they enjoyed it :thumbup:
> 
> Then I had an antenatal down the south coast. The husband wasn't there so I had to set up the birth pool, which is exhausticating and sore on the back
> 
> When we got home from hockey dh gave me a long massage and I've been bbm chatting with work dh since I didn't see him all day and he is off tomorrow
> 
> Now, I shall eat my yoghurt and catch up
> 
> Whoah! You never stop Trin!Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/suri_2002.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Using my amazing powers of deduction, I imagine I have received a turtle package from the lovely Lissy?? Yesterday, a neatly wrapped package containing a beautiful sleepsuit and the most delicious smelling bath bomb arrived although there was no senders address or card with the package?? I imagine this has got to be from Lissy as this would be the next logical step after posting parcels to herself :winkwink:

Seriously...Lissy, is this from your good self??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm. I might set off to my night club soon :-k


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'll have you know Kit that if I sign off early tonight it's because I'm going clubbing in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :^o
> 
> :haha: Yeah, me too! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good I'm glad you're going clubbing too Kit. Some mums are so boring, they have a baby and then suddenly stop going out to have a good time:shrug: Even when their kid gets to like 19 months old, they still stay in on a Friday night.:wacko: So glad I'm not one of those mums!
> 
> 
> 
> :^oClick to expand...

Yeah, and some even stop posting as much on B&B just because they've popped a sproglet :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Using my amazing powers of deduction, I imagine I have received a turtle package from the lovely Lissy?? Yesterday, a neatly wrapped package containing a beautiful sleepsuit and the most delicious smelling bath bomb arrived although there was no senders address or card with the package?? I imagine this has got to be from Lissy as this would be the next logical step after posting parcels to herself :winkwink:
> 
> Seriously...Lissy, is this from your good self??

It must be, Crunch had a bath ball from Lissy!! That cracks me up that she sent them to herself! Mind you I do that alot with messages on my visitor's page:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B it's totally White barring the usual 'indent' plus icant post a pic and the moment I realised that was a sad one, but theni thought 'if what I'm seeing is more than an indent, rather a product of not knowing O/using my 10au :haha: then I won't be able show pictures if I do get a squinter!
> 
> But you must _*take*_ a pic after weeing anyway, and upload it and post it later:haha:Click to expand...

Jaynie, you can always do what I do : create an album on facebook and set the privavcy setting to you only and then you can copy the url and paste it in the image box here


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hmmm. I might set off to my night club soon :-k

Hope you've got your gladrags on?? 

(aka pyjamas)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Trin!:wave: My ticker change twin! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/sautent.gif

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'll have you know Kit that if I sign off early tonight it's because I'm going clubbing in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :^o
> 
> :haha: Yeah, me too! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good I'm glad you're going clubbing too Kit. Some mums are so boring, they have a baby and then suddenly stop going out to have a good time:shrug: Even when their kid gets to like 19 months old, they still stay in on a Friday night.:wacko: So glad I'm not one of those mums!
> 
> 
> 
> :^oClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and some even stop posting as much on B&B just because they've popped a sproglet :shrug:Click to expand...

Exactly, as though the baby was in charge of mum rather than the mum in charge of the baby:shrug: It's despicable:nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo turtles!
> 
> Whew! Back from the astroturf night hockey tournament with an injured son - he's goaly and the ball whacked him on the knee *ouch*
> 
> Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong day! The fundraiser went well I think. We raised a bit of money but hopefully people will go away and think about us. Also, they said the talk was really interesting and they enjoyed it :thumbup:
> 
> Then I had an antenatal down the south coast. The husband wasn't there so I had to set up the birth pool, which is exhausticating and sore on the back
> 
> When we got home from hockey dh gave me a long massage and I've been bbm chatting with work dh since I didn't see him all day and he is off tomorrow
> 
> Now, I shall eat my yoghurt and catch up
> 
> Whoah! You never stop Trin! I don't know how you do it all. Also, sorry about your fighting doggies - not good. I trust all wounds are on the mend now?Click to expand...

His temp was low enough for him to go under anaesthetic and have them stitched today. I'll fetch him tomorrow after the scan. He's apparently very sore


----------



## Mollykins

I want a new steamer. :hissy: 

Kit, I'm glad your mum had good snuggles with Cara.

Oh yes, I am stupid with excitement. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I might set off to my night club soon :-k
> 
> Hope you've got your gladrags on??
> 
> (aka pyjamas)Click to expand...

Well since it's a warm evening I thought I might go clubbing in a skimpy number, little vest top and hot pants:shrug: 

(From the Topshop Nightwear range)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo turtles!
> 
> Whew! Back from the astroturf night hockey tournament with an injured son - he's goaly and the ball whacked him on the knee *ouch*
> 
> Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong day! The fundraiser went well I think. We raised a bit of money but hopefully people will go away and think about us. Also, they said the talk was really interesting and they enjoyed it :thumbup:
> 
> Then I had an antenatal down the south coast. The husband wasn't there so I had to set up the birth pool, which is exhausticating and sore on the back
> 
> When we got home from hockey dh gave me a long massage and I've been bbm chatting with work dh since I didn't see him all day and he is off tomorrow
> 
> Now, I shall eat my yoghurt and catch up
> 
> Whoah! You never stop Trin! I don't know how you do it all. Also, sorry about your fighting doggies - not good. I trust all wounds are on the mend now?Click to expand...
> 
> His temp was low enough for him to go under anaesthetic and have them stitched today. I'll fetch him tomorrow after the scan. He's apparently very soreClick to expand...

Poor thing :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

I too am off clubbing. I've had my gladrags on since I got home and bathed and have been bnbing from the club ... I'm cool like that https://www.puma-project.eu/yacs/smileys/images/hip.gif

Happy dancing turtle doves. See you at the bar :haha:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Molly:hi: My steamer's fab, get one for the new house!! :thumbup: I steamed some fish today, just frozen white fish, and it was fish from ALASKA!!!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

PS I nuv you all https://www.puma-project.eu/yacs/smileys/images/sweetheart.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii8/janlvtt/Smileys/hart.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I too am off clubbing. I've had my gladrags on since I got home and bathed and have been bnbing from the club ... I'm cool like that https://www.puma-project.eu/yacs/smileys/images/hip.gif
> 
> Happy dancing turtle doves. See you at the bar :haha:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Yeah Trin, see you a bit later for a dance on the podiums:thumbup: You can bellydance and I'll do my leapy Fame dancing:haha: 


Me too, taxi arriving shortly:thumbup: See you later my lovelies xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo, guess what!!!!! My sister and BIL are coming over from Canada next month AND THEY ARE BRINGING IONA!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I get to meet my little niece when she's still small and squishy :happydance:

They are going to come and stay with us for just over a week then we will all go North to see the family :yipee:

I cannot wait :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oooo, guess what!!!!! My sister and BIL are coming over from Canada next month AND THEY ARE BRINGING IONA!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I get to meet my little niece when she's still small and squishy :happydance:
> 
> They are going to come and stay with us for just over a week then we will all go North to see the family :yipee:
> 
> I cannot wait :dance:

That's soooo exciting Kit!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Only 30 or so more sleeps!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Yes Trin....just finishing off putting my body glitter on :thumbup:

night Trin


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin's found a stash of love smileys, it's those pills she takes to go clubbing kicking in I reckon:haha:

Nighty night:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://images.zaazu.com/img/bellydancer-belly-dancing-dance-smiley-emoticon-000678-large.gifhttps://media.bigoo.ws/content/smile/party/party_8.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, guess what!!!!! My sister and BIL are coming over from Canada next month AND THEY ARE BRINGING IONA!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I get to meet my little niece when she's still small and squishy :happydance:
> 
> They are going to come and stay with us for just over a week then we will all go North to see the family :yipee:
> 
> I cannot wait :dance:
> 
> That's soooo exciting Kit!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Only 30 or so more sleeps!!!Click to expand...

I know!!!! I didn't think I'd get to see her in the flesh for years!


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH keeps calling me Madame Teflon tonight (instead of Dian-Flon, get it?) and finds it sooooo amusing :fool:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Luna is it your anniversary?? :cl
> 
> Oh, it was on the 8th, I just keep forgetting to take the ticker down :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Twas my anniversary on Tuesday! 9 years!! It passed by rather unrecognised. Cards exchanged but nothing more :shrug: It's all about Cara now I s'pose.Click to expand...

Oh, well happy belated anniversary to you and your DH!! 9 years!! That's great! We've never been big on celebrating our anniversaries - all three of them have just been mellow. But that's just us! :haha:



kit_cat said:


> Oooo, guess what!!!!! My sister and BIL are coming over from Canada next month AND THEY ARE BRINGING IONA!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I get to meet my little niece when she's still small and squishy :happydance:
> 
> They are going to come and stay with us for just over a week then we will all go North to see the family :yipee:
> 
> I cannot wait :dance:

That's great!!!!!!!!!!!!! How fun!!!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> https://images.zaazu.com/img/bellydancer-belly-dancing-dance-smiley-emoticon-000678-large.gifhttps://media.bigoo.ws/content/smile/party/party_8.gif

:rofl: 

You're very big Trin! Or I'm very small:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, heading out! Going to my parent's place and then we'll leave after dinner time. I'll probably check back in a dozen times.... :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin's found a stash of love smileys, it's those pills she takes to go clubbing kicking in I reckon:haha:
> 
> Nighty night:kiss:

Hmmm, yes, I suspect she's taken some Specstasy tabs - did you see the funny glasses she was wearing?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/danseuse-hawaienne.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH keeps calling me Madame Teflon tonight (instead of Dian-Flon, get it?) and finds it sooooo amusing :fool:

Does he not realise that this makes him Monsieur Teflon??


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Okay, heading out! Going to my parent's place and then we'll leave after dinner time. I'll probably check back in a dozen times.... :haha:

Enjoy lovely :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night alllllllllllllll :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh kit. So many questions... I defo am a thread clearer! When I'm here, a page passes all day and then when I'm not 5 at least :haha: you dirty stop outs :haha:... Well kit - I found this house through my friends letting agency - she waived her fees so it's like a private let (deposit and one month rent to move in), I'm indifferent to the :bfp: but as the days go by and it's dead close I'd like a :bfp: but there's enough going on now compared to when I first started ttc to not be overly obsessed :haha: 

The course is an AAT course, when I went to enrol because I had a degree and a job they let me bypass the foundation year so overall the course will be cheaper :smug: and I felt clever. At the en of it I could be book keeper/financial controller (with the right experience) and bypass a year in chartered accountancy course! 

Sorry your mum has to leave, it is sad but great that she nuvs Cara (why wouldn't she??) and that she got squishy cuddles :). That is rather exciting for your sis and niece :cloud9: and does that also mean that it'll be your turn for a trip to Canada next :winkwink: when Cara's older she'd love it! How is everything?! I miss you but I know it's for a good cause so I can let you off! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Bethany :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Even worse, it makes him Terry Teflon https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Also Luna I knew it'd been or was coming up! I'm lousy without permanent intertubes I need the inner sanctum more. Happy belated anniversary (maybe even for the second time :haha:) and have a great time with grandma - I love mine so I am excited for you.


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B 

Jaeger Bomb? 

Tequila? 

Anyone?


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy anniversary Kit and Billy - I'm sure when she's not quite so young you'll donstuff for it again! Give yourself a break!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh kit. So many questions... I defo am a thread clearer! When I'm here, a page passes all day and then when I'm not 5 at least :haha: you dirty stop outs :haha:... Well kit - I found this house through my friends letting agency - she waived her fees so it's like a private let (deposit and one month rent to move in), I'm indifferent to the :bfp: but as the days go by and it's dead close I'd like a :bfp: but there's enough going on now compared to when I first started ttc to not be overly obsessed :haha:
> 
> The course is an AAT course, when I went to enrol because I had a degree and a job they let me bypass the foundation year so overall the course will be cheaper :smug: and I felt clever. At the en of it I could be book keeper/financial controller (with the right experience) and bypass a year in chartered accountancy course!
> 
> Sorry your mum has to leave, it is sad but great that she nuvs Cara (why wouldn't she??) and that she got squishy cuddles :). That is rather exciting for your sis and niece :cloud9: and does that also mean that it'll be your turn for a trip to Canada next :winkwink: when Cara's older she'd love it! How is everything?! I miss you but I know it's for a good cause so I can let you off! :thumbup:

Excellent news that you got the letting fees waived :thumbup: Every little helps and I always love to feel like I got a bargain! It's good and healthy that you're not going :fool: about TTC at the moment. You do have tons going on right now which is a good thing although sods law probably means you will now get a BFP!:winkwink:

You are clever my dear, and getting to short cut some parts of the courses just proves it! :smug:

Yes, I'm so happy about my sis coming over. We went to Canada in September last year, so I'm not sure when we'll next be back over :shrug:

Thanks for missing me lovely...I seriously miss you too..all of you. I have withdrawals from you all :(


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Even worse, it makes him Terry Teflon https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/banane-fouet.gif

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night B
> 
> Jaeger Bomb?
> 
> Tequila?
> 
> Anyone?

I never have had a jaeger bomb...lethal I hear!


----------



## Mollykins

Happy belated anniversary Kit and how incredibly exciting for more family time! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I wonder when baby will come.... :-k where are the witchy turtles?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I wonder when baby will come.... :-k where are the witchy turtles?

Can't be far away now Molly!! I really thought he'd be here by now. He's just keeping us guessing the naughty little thing!


----------



## kit_cat

Right ladies, I bid thee all good evenings or good days wherever you are.

Lots of love :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Kit. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night B
> 
> Jaeger Bomb?
> 
> Tequila?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> I never have had a jaeger bomb...lethal I hear!Click to expand...

OMG :shock: I drank them at the wedding and they are GORGEOUS considering how lethal they are. I think they're good if you're on a mad night out that involves dancing because they have red bull in them and you need to burn the energy... But they're good fun!

I think that actually sorting my life out has given me some
Perspective and I've realised that I have time especially in a house I can really just not put pressure on that's unnecessary - know what I mean? I'll panic when have good reason to. I've got 10 years surely?? 

I was thinking when Cara was a bit older and could appreciate a new country and her cousin in Canada :cloud9: 

I've decided to go for the :wine: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Right ladies, I bid thee all good evenings or good days wherever you are.
> 
> Lots of love :hugs::kiss:

OH goodnight madam! Sleep well - hope Cara is a good bebe tonight!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Luna is it your anniversary?? :cl
> 
> Oh, it was on the 8th, I just keep forgetting to take the ticker down :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Twas my anniversary on Tuesday! 9 years!! It passed by rather unrecognised. Cards exchanged but nothing more :shrug: It's all about Cara now I s'pose.Click to expand...

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:



kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> And more!....
> 
> Oh my word Cassie - these are adorable!! You need to do a calendar or something :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kit my darling Scottish mummy:hugs: I'm glad your mummy is enjoying her snuggle time with Cara:cloud9:
> 
> Yes! A calendar with the Santa Dixie for December:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello m'love :kiss:
> 
> Yes, my mummy was soooo happy to spend time with Cara. She is still limited in what she is physically capable of (since last years paralysis) but once Cara fell asleep, I could place her in her arms and she just loved that :hugs:Click to expand...

I am so glad your mom had a lovely time with Cara!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Well I have been out all day shopping with my friend geting ready for the hurricane. It took me 4ever to find ice, they were out in every store!:dohh: DH has to go into work tomorrow morning till 12 I am very angry about this. The storm starts tomorrow around 5 or 6 but still what if it starts earlier and he is at work how dare they make him go in I want to call his boss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My friends in NYC were just told to leave, they have places to go or I would have insisted they come here!! 

I am getting very anxious bc my house has windows everywhere. No place to really sit except the upstairs bathroom if windows break. Im glad we did not get evacuated bc that would mean our houses would be a mess but we are still in the red and its still going to be very bad by my house and to be sitting inside the house as that is going on is not my cup of tea. I hope the power does not go out bc all my medicine needs to stay cold. I got ice but eventually the ice will be gone!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly - I'm not 'witchy' or out there by my own standards but I do see the reason in theories and other people choosing to have an open mind and adopted a unique school of thought. However, I usually try to apply logic and when you had your night in hospital and show I did waiver and think that you'd go early but the logical side of me said that you were late (albeit less between the two) with both no? I'm going for 39-41 weeks, but I suspect with your pregnancy so far and the fact Leo is the third it'll be in the 39th week that you go in to labour... Just my stupidly reasoned and logical theory! :thumbup:

You feeling ready??


----------



## addie25

lol i just told dh if he is being forced to go to work tomorrow then i am coming with him!!!!! And he said i can come to work with him yayayayayayay so i can relax now bc i will be with him!!!! Now his boss said they can leave at 2 and storm now says coming at 6 but if i see anyyyyyyyy strong rain and its be4 2 i will pull dh out of work and stick my tongue at his boss!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - RE - hurricane - you've done all you can, and really these things are so unpredictable that you can only take it as it comes. Your power might go but you may be able to store your meds on ice for long enough so power comes back or you may be resourceful and find somewhere to store it - your docs maybe? :shrug: 

It is a bit poor that not only have they asked him to work a Saturday it's hurricane Saturday! Is Saturday working part of his job?


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie - RE - hurricane - you've done all you can, and really these things are so unpredictable that you can only take it as it comes. Your power might go but you may be able to store your meds on ice for long enough so power comes back or you may be resourceful and find somewhere to store it - your docs maybe? :shrug:
> 
> It is a bit poor that not only have they asked him to work a Saturday it's hurricane Saturday! Is Saturday working part of his job?

The hurricane is really hitting hard sunday at 9 so going in sat is not crazy but weather will not be good and the storm will being around 6 sat night. Yes he works sat.


----------



## addie25

Some people are so stupid they are being told to evacuate andddddddd theyyyyyy refused!!!!! Why stay and die are they stupid it makes me so mad especially if they have kids because their kids have no choice!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Addie sorry about all the hurricane drama but yay for neo.g able to go with DH to work. :thumbup:

Jaynie, I am feeling ready.... in most ways. :)


----------



## addie25

Hey Molly how are you feeling and yes I am happy I am going to work with DH tomorrow I do not care if I look like an overprotective wife I want to know where my husband is at all times when we are told a hurricane is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Omg imagine i was still pregnant and my due date was yesterday and i went over and a hurricane was coming i would have freaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaked outtttttttttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie I thought replied ages ago! But on thought, wouldn't a hospital be the best place? Surely they HAVE to be built to earthquake safe(r)? And EJ would get rights to stay there? Aha.

:hi: Newbs! Goo day at work? Do you have a public holiday on Monday? Does anyone else? I guess not, cause Trin had women's day... I didn't :shrug:!


----------



## addie25

Very true!!! As of now dh made me some delicious tea and I am in bed reading a new book. Very relaxing.:cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Molly!!! Driving past you! :D


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> :hi: Molly!!! Driving past you! :D

:wave: :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :flower:

Little C is asleep - she should be as she's been up since 4am!! :shock: Luckily, OH was good enough to get up when she wouldn't sleep after her 4am feed and let me sleep on a bit :thumbup:

So what's on everyone's agenda today?? I think we are going to go for lunch somewhere although the weather is thoroughly poo at the mo, so no nice sunshiney al fresco type lunch for us :nope: Not to worry though.

Addie - I actually had a dream about you last night...it was about hurricanes and I had to come and help deal with the hurricane problems but the only way to reach you was by hovercraft :shrug: The other odd thing was that you looked like Farrah Fawcett :shrug::shrug: Aren't dreams the weirdest thing?

Well anyway...enough ramblings from me...I should go and do something useful while I have the chance!

Love to all - and big :kiss: for all turtle babes :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Morning all, JUST caught up-yesterday was oh's bday and our last day with Em, so Ed took kids to toy shop (Hawkins bazaar-I love it!) and then my mum,bro and I met them at a lovely chinese buffet place for lunch,then mum and I took the kids home and bro and oh went shopping for man things...cables etc!
Then in the evening we all went to a carvery,this time with oh's bro,both of my parents and aunt and uncle! So oh got to fill his boots and I just had to pay,not wash up :) My favourite 3 are now en route to meet em's mum and au pair, so I think I shall attempt a bath...ran one yesterday and then could NOT lift my legs high enough to get in!!!
Kit, the package was from me...did you like the electrical tape?haha!
Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Addie I heard on the radio that the storm has lost a little force, hope it loses loads more before it reaches you!:hugs:

Ha ha, man shopping is deffo cables Lissy!:haha: 

Ickle wobble this morning:blush: A week today from my first squinters, and 17dpo, so logically there's no reason not to get a 2-3 on a digi so I did one, not that it's a guarantee but it calms the wobble a little. I seriously need some morning sickness or something to reassure me!

Having a family day today so may not be on a great deal but you are all in my heart nonetheless:kiss::hugs: 
Have a lovely Saturday all xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Kitty :hi:

You asked what's on the agenda, well we need animal supplies so will probably mainly be going to the animal centre :thumbup: And have been to the market this morning already and have fishy for the dishy for lunch :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

https://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/07_02/LaurenCooperBBC_468x346.jpg

Alriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight

Hi ladies. Nothing much to report here, I'm expecting Aunt Flo any moment now. 

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix101.gif*HOLLY* congrats on excellent Digi progression! Are you going to book blood tests like you usually do? It's all looking very good isn't it?!

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix303.gif*JAYNIE* I am writing a letter to you right now! I'm so behind on my turtle mail it's embarrassing! All looking good for you testing tomorrow, eh?!

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix400.gif*MOLLY* I can;t believe Leo isn't here yet after his threats to arrive early. I can't for us to meet him, plus we need a new baby around here!

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix834.gif*KITTEH* That's so exciting for your sister to be visiting, you're going to have such a lovely time with your two girls together!! Your mum will be on :cloud9: to have all 4 of her girls together at once!!

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix831.gif*HAYLEY* I miss you, I wish you had more time to post these days. 

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix680.gif*TRIN* did you enjoy your disco diva antics last night? When is your scan rebooked for?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hiya Sarachka https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manga/japonais-coeur.gif

I like my pink Jap monkey smiley, fankyoo :) Well it's still such early days, I can pop in when I like for bloods, there's a lab not far away and I don't need to book or anything, but I don't really want to torment myself with numbers this time. Even if they're quadrupling every 20 minutes, doesn't protect me from an mc at 6 weeks. Just gonna have to patiently wait it out, with the odd digi and weestick at times of wobble:shrug: I may book myself a scan at 6 weeks though, and if that looks promising I'll phone my oBitch-Gyn and tell her I'm pregnant and she can backdate me a scan prescription at our first rdzv:thumbup: My other turtle mc's were at 5+3 and 6 weeks so I'm feeling a bit :argh: about next week! Some queasiness would be very welcome!

How are you? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to do some cross-stitch this afternoon:jo:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Little C is asleep - she should be as she's been up since 4am!! :shock: Luckily, OH was good enough to get up when she wouldn't sleep after her 4am feed and let me sleep on a bit :thumbup:
> 
> So what's on everyone's agenda today?? I think we are going to go for lunch somewhere although the weather is thoroughly poo at the mo, so no nice sunshiney al fresco type lunch for us :nope: Not to worry though.
> 
> Addie - I actually had a dream about you last night...it was about hurricanes and I had to come and help deal with the hurricane problems but the only way to reach you was by hovercraft :shrug: The other odd thing was that you looked like Farrah Fawcett :shrug::shrug: Aren't dreams the weirdest
> thing?
> 
> Well anyway...enough ramblings from me...I should go and do something useful while I have the chance!
> 
> Love to all - and big :kiss: for all turtle babes :cloud9:

Lol thanks for coming to help and making me super pretty in your dream!!!!

B I was all excited when I heard storm is a little less strong but then I heard the catch. It's a little less strong but "will last longer so those winds will be around longer and that is worse bc more time to do damage and more floods" ( quote from my mom) my mom and brother have huge trees by their houses n that worries me bc trees r going to fly. I hope people learned from the tornado we had years ago and put their cars in the garage. Cars were flying eveyehere as were trees but cant help it if trees fly. I have a feeling my house n my family's houses will b ok as long as trees n cars keep away ( beach house I'm scared for but will just have to wait and see) I've relaxed about my medicine I have ice and froze water bottles to keep them cold if power goes out and if it takes days to get power on then I'll hope someone in my family has power to store them. I hope it just passes us by and is not as bad as expected will just have to wait and see. I decided it looks nice out so far so I won't go to work with dh I'm going to go help my mom get stuff together. Nothing to do but wait and see and hope my car stays planted on the ground and my neighbors have not taken in lawn furniture I am going to knock on doors bc I'm not having their furniture fly into my windows I mean don't people know it's dangerous to leave them outside.


----------



## addie25

So a couple days ago I went out to get coffee with my friend and then another one of my friends came in and sat for a few and she goes to my fertity doctor. I asked her
Me " would u want to have a home birth or a hospital birth"
My friend" hospital birth bc u poop during labour and I don't want to poop on my floor" 
This lady turns around n gives her a nasty look. Well who asked her to listen thennnnn 
My friend: " have the needles still been hurting u and levying bruises"
Me " I figured out another way to give the shots so no more pain"

The lady stands up gives us a horrible look and storms out!!!! My other friend said" omg she must think u 2 are drug addics the way ur talking about needles" lol again no one asked her to listen to our conversation!!!! It was pretty funny!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Erm actually I got :af: not so cut up about it because I feel better now knowing that I have time and things in between to keep me occupied. So that's me this month! I'm with Newbie. This cycle would be perfect! I need a July/August baby ideally!


----------



## Essie

Morning! 

Popping on quickly to make sure I haven't missed any births. Nearly at the end of mammoth cleaning for parents in law who are visiting today. DH is at work til 1 so manages to avoid all the housework! Lyra has been so good while I've been running around like a headless chicken. I had the strangest dream last night. I was playing with Lyra and all of a sudden she stood up and took a few steps, fell down then got up and did it again. First steps at only 5 weeks old! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, will be on lurkberry to keep up to date but may not have time to post.


----------



## addie25

Big :hugs: Jaynie I'm glad ur in good spirits about at coming and not letting it bring you down! It's going to happen!!


----------



## Sarachka

:cry: Sorry Jaynie, but on to the next one together! :hugs: https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix834.gif


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Hiya Sarachka https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manga/japonais-coeur.gif
> 
> I like my pink Jap monkey smiley, fankyoo :) Well it's still such early days, I can pop in when I like for bloods, there's a lab not far away and I don't need to book or anything, but I don't really want to torment myself with numbers this time. Even if they're quadrupling every 20 minutes, doesn't protect me from an mc at 6 weeks. Just gonna have to patiently wait it out, with the odd digi and weestick at times of wobble:shrug: I may book myself a scan at 6 weeks though, and if that looks promising I'll phone my oBitch-Gyn and tell her I'm pregnant and she can backdate me a scan prescription at our first rdzv:thumbup: My other turtle mc's were at 5+3 and 6 weeks so I'm feeling a bit :argh: about next week! Some queasiness would be very welcome!
> 
> How are you? Any plans for the weekend?

Sounds like you have an excellent philosophy this time! Did your digis progress at all the other 2 times? I don't think they did, right? So all looking good! https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix334.gif


----------



## Sarachka

My plans for today ... some computer and craft projects whilst listening to my saddo Glee playlist lol! It makes me happy! Btw on that note, Alex has learnt to say "me happy" when he's having a really good time. Bethany imagine tickling and playing with Holly and she looks at you and says "me happy" god it kills me. Sooooo lovely.

Anyways, I am going to make a card to send to Charlie's relatives in Kyrgyzstan. It's going to be an owl holding two flags, one that says "hello from England!" and one that says "Chechnya Rules!" so I have to plan it a little bit before I start cutting stuff up


----------



## addie25

My dogs know somethings coming one is shaking already all worried :nope: I hope they relax it's not even here yet!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Sarachka https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manga/japonais-coeur.gif
> 
> I like my pink Jap monkey smiley, fankyoo :) Well it's still such early days, I can pop in when I like for bloods, there's a lab not far away and I don't need to book or anything, but I don't really want to torment myself with numbers this time. Even if they're quadrupling every 20 minutes, doesn't protect me from an mc at 6 weeks. Just gonna have to patiently wait it out, with the odd digi and weestick at times of wobble:shrug: I may book myself a scan at 6 weeks though, and if that looks promising I'll phone my oBitch-Gyn and tell her I'm pregnant and she can backdate me a scan prescription at our first rdzv:thumbup: My other turtle mc's were at 5+3 and 6 weeks so I'm feeling a bit :argh: about next week! Some queasiness would be very welcome!
> 
> How are you? Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> Sounds like you have an excellent philosophy this time! Did your digis progress at all the other 2 times? I don't think they did, right? So all looking good! https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix334.gifClick to expand...

To be honest I have the same philosophy as the other times but, yep, the digi didn't go up with my first mc until about 20 dpo and with the 2nd not at all so I got bloods to see what the heck was going on, I don't like harbouring false hopes. So if it hadn't gone up this time I'd have gone for bloods too, since number torment is preferable to imagination torment in my opinion! BUT, since there's nothing to show that things aren't progressing nicely, there's no reason to worry. Last 2 times there were too many alarm bells! I do have symptoms this time too, not whopping ones but little reminders now and then:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> My plans for today ... some computer and craft projects whilst listening to my saddo Glee playlist lol! It makes me happy! Btw on that note, Alex has learnt to say "me happy" when he's having a really good time. Bethany imagine tickling and playing with Holly and she looks at you and says "me happy" god it kills me. Sooooo lovely.
> 
> Anyways, I am going to make a card to send to Charlie's relatives in Kyrgyzstan. It's going to be an owl holding two flags, one that says "hello from England!" and one that says "Chechnya Rules!" so I have to plan it a little bit before I start cutting stuff up


I have trouble imagining Holly talking, I'm so used to her burble burble! It will be very exciting! Hope it's English first:haha:

Your card will be* Beeeeeeaaaaauuutiful*:cloud9:

It's PISSING with rain, so we're waiting for it to pass before going out since the car is down the road and the time to put the pushchair in and all we'll be soaked! We're going to combine the animal supplies with a visit to friends riding a team 24hr mountain bike race, couple of years back it was me camping out in the rain and cycling round the woods all night against the clock with the lads! Things change huh! Cross stitch for me today:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie, thinking of you loads! Am in car with dh and listening about storm on radio, BE SAFE! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

B I really think this is a sticky bean you are having symptoms and most people don't get the :sick: till 6 weeks time. Hope you have a nice day after the rain stops.

MY DAY: Went to my moms bc the dogs were going a bit nuts because they can feel something coming so we went to the vet to ask what we could give them. THEN we went for a walk and my friend stopped her car to chat with us and as we were chatting a big dog was walking with his owner and was not attached so he came walking over to us and my mom goes "OMG NADINE PICK UP THE DOGS HURRY WHY CANT PEOPKE FREAKING LEASH THEIR DOGS!!!!!" she was having a fit it was hilarious. But you know what she is correct because she is in a wheel chair and another dog a few months ago attacked my dogs and my mom tried her best to protect them and she did they did not get hurt but people should put their dog on a leash its dangerous and with not being able to run with the dogs she gets scared.

Now I am eating and waiting for DH to get home we have a few more things to do to secure the house and then it is a waiting game!


----------



## TrinityMom

Look at my plum!

(don't think they're any good for nubbing...or I'm nub-challenged)
 



Attached Files:







12w.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









12weekscan.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4









12wscan.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poas

Beautiful plum Trin xx


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Lissy!!

I just wanted to thank you properly for my gift for Cara and my gorge bath bomb :cloud9: So much appreciated lovely, can't thank you enough :kiss:

Would it be convenient to drop off some stuff to you sometime next week? I don't mean to impose and really you don't even have to be in, as long as there is somewhere safe/dry to leave it? What do you think?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Look at my plum!
> 
> (don't think they're any good for nubbing...or I'm nub-challenged)

Awwww :awww: so lovely Trin. I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I picked up our dog today and the vet bill was R3200 :shock: I can't believe it!!!! I would really like the universe to stop piling R3000 costs on us....for reals!

My friend took me out to lunch (friend of crazy lesbian fame) because she was crying and folding laundry and I was in shock about my vet bill and ecstatic over the scan. It was nice to have some girl time. I had to get a new foundation (I ran out and didn't wear any for 2 days and 2 people asked me if I was ok, and if the pregnancy was rough because I was looking washed out!) and the woman did a whole foundation makeover - cleanse, tone, moisturise, some other stuff and then foundation :thumbup: And I had a spray of Gaultier and slapped some Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream on my horribly dry lips :thumbup:

I'm so happy I have an actual baby that waves in my belly :haha:


----------



## Essie

Beautiful plum Trin :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Erm actually I got :af: not so cut up about it because I feel better now knowing that I have time and things in between to keep me occupied. So that's me this month! I'm with Newbie. This cycle would be perfect! I need a July/August baby ideally!

Oh poop :nope: Sorry Jaynie BUT you definitely have a bunch of other stuff to contend with right now lovely.....next month :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

The finished card for OH's Mum & Brother:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c8d3f867.jpg

Says "Hello From England!"


----------



## Sarachka

TRIN!!! That's one amazing looking plum you got there!!!! That's a proper BABY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Lovely plum Trin how exciting!!!

Beautiful card!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay sugar plum fairy baby :yipee:

In the rain in a tent at bike race, lots of mud, great fun!


----------



## addie25

So bored......just waiting around waiting for DH to get home. Looks like he will not be home early and I find that ridiculous doesnt his boss get he has things to do. He has to secure the house still I can't do that. Hopefully the rain holds out and when he gets home he can get what he needs to get done be4 hurricane hits.

I wanted to get playing cards but the stores were out. Guess people had the same idea I had. I a sure a toys r us has them tho. Maybe Ill go do that now go get some games. It is still nice out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got a headache! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

BEautious Card Sarachka :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> BEautious Card Sarachka :cloud9:

Indeed it is!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> So bored......just waiting around waiting for DH to get home. Looks like he will not be home early and I find that ridiculous doesnt his boss get he has things to do. He has to secure the house still I can't do that. Hopefully the rain holds out and when he gets home he can get what he needs to get done be4 hurricane hits.
> 
> I wanted to get playing cards but the stores were out. Guess people had the same idea I had. I a sure a toys r us has them tho. Maybe Ill go do that now go get some games. It is still nice out.

Gosh, it's a real race against the clock isn't it :shock: I hope it is a mere storm in a tea cup (pardon the pun)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got a headache! :yipee:

:wohoo:

Can't wait for you to start vomming!! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay sugar plum fairy baby :yipee:
> 
> In the rain in a tent at bike race, lots of mud, great fun!

I'm assuming there're no nubbing possibilities there??


----------



## Sarachka

ummm kit it's been a couple of days since Carachka photos.

NOT. ACCEPTABLE!


----------



## kit_cat

Question time guys....... (if it's not too nosy :blush:)

For those who have done/are doing/plan on breast feeding..how long did you do it or how long are you planning on doing it?

:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> ummm kit it's been a couple of days since Carachka photos.
> 
> NOT. ACCEPTABLE!

:blush: I'm very sorry..I'll get right on it.....


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Question time guys....... (if it's not too nosy :blush:)
> 
> For those who have done/are doing/plan on breast feeding..how long did you do it or how long are you planning on doing it?
> 
> :shrug:

With Ch'ien and Toine I breastfed for 6 months and then mixed with solids, bottles and breast. With Tarq only 12 weeks and that was mixed from 6 weeks :nope:

I *plan* on BF for a year+ this time


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, that's the fabby-est plum I've ever seen!

Sarah, you talented woman you! Gorgeous card. :thumbup:

B, :yipee: for headache and 2-3 digi! 

Kit, I plan to breast feed as long as I can. A year preferably but I don't to feel a failure if it doesn't work out that way.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, hang in there sweets. :hugs:

Jaynie, sorry about AF. :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

good evening everyone 
how are you all?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Question time guys....... (if it's not too nosy :blush:)
> 
> For those who have done/are doing/plan on breast feeding..how long did you do it or how long are you planning on doing it?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> With Ch'ien and Toine I breastfed for 6 months and then mixed with solids, bottles and breast. With Tarq only 12 weeks and that was mixed from 6 weeks :nope:
> 
> I *plan* on BF for a year+ this timeClick to expand...

Wow...a year+! That's great Trin - I take it you expressed a lot with the boys and will do the same again?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Trin, that's the fabby-est plum I've ever seen!
> 
> Sarah, you talented woman you! Gorgeous card. :thumbup:
> 
> B, :yipee: for headache and 2-3 digi!
> 
> Kit, I plan to breast feed as long as I can. A year preferably but I don't to feel a failure if it doesn't work out that way.

Thanks Molly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> good evening everyone
> how are you all?

Good evening my lovely - I am very well thank you - and you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Back from the very muddy bike race, they're just starting the night section, it's very exciting with front lamps and all but the rain has made the course treacherous!! Not for newly pregnant demoiselles!

My headache went after a bottle of water, hope it was a simp-tom though:thumbup:

Kitty I _planned_ to BF exclusively for 6 months then introduce solids and continue BF-ing BUT:

Doc told me to introduce solids earlier, so I could introduce gluten neither too early _nor too late_ since my mum is a Coeliac and we wanted to reduce the risk of Holly developing it. 

So I BF for 7 months but she was introduced slowly to solids at 5 months (for the Coeliac issue) and by 7/8 months she just toyed/bit/giggled at my breast and prefered to drink from her chicken cup and eat yummy food:shrug: (her cup has multicoloured chickens all over it:haha:) And I didn't bother expressing, I wanted to get my alcoholic and caffeine freedom back anyway, and DH was already putting the pressure on for TTC no 2 straight away so I needed to get some bloomin' periods back!:wacko:

Essay finished:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Question time guys....... (if it's not too nosy :blush:)
> 
> For those who have done/are doing/plan on breast feeding..how long did you do it or how long are you planning on doing it?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> With Ch'ien and Toine I breastfed for 6 months and then mixed with solids, bottles and breast. With Tarq only 12 weeks and that was mixed from 6 weeks :nope:
> 
> I *plan* on BF for a year+ this timeClick to expand...
> 
> Wow...a year+! That's great Trin - I take it you expressed a lot with the boys and will do the same again?Click to expand...

I plan on expressing a lot or taking baby to work with me, maybe mornings only :shrug: Haven't figured it out yet. I did express with the boys but I didn't work fulltime. I taught private lessons in the afternoons


----------



## mummyApril

so a little update firstly sorry for neglecting you all, but i have been thinking of you all everyday, esp you at the moment Addie, iv been trying to catch up but im not very good with remembering where i was! anyway! 
i think i am starting to feel a bit normal now, the first week was awful but only because i kept feeling very ill, may of worn myself out but i kept havin awful heart palpitations and feeling sick unable to get out of bed without thinking i was going to faint! it was the palpitations that worried me, which made me unable to sleep without jumping in my sleep, but now i am feeling so much better and have managed to go for a walk around the block the last couple of days, hoping i can get back to normal for the school run, but its very stingy! enough about me....

James is doing lovely hes so amazing! hes still a little jaundice but is waking for his feeds every 4 hours, all he does is sleep eat and poop and has a couple hours a day where hell just lay there staring and chilling, hes so content and listens to everything i say, my mum is amazed at how chilled out he is, i said she can babysit when hes a 2 yr old terror lol! 

the girls are good also, they have both learnt how to ride their bikes without stabilisers and they can stand up too! Faye has gone off to her dads today :( but i had her for an extra day because he didnt want to travel in the rain yesterday! i was praying it would rain all week so she could stay with me lol, Angel doesnt go until Tuesday as her dads busy so thats brill i get some elder daughter time :) back to school on the 6th september (hoping i can do school runs :/)

i think thats all really thats been happening as iv been stuck in bed a lot so not a lot to tell lol, really hoping you are all ok xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Back from the very muddy bike race, they're just starting the night section, it's very exciting with front lamps and all but the rain has made the course treacherous!! Not for newly pregnant demoiselles!
> 
> My headache went after a bottle of water, hope it was a simp-tom though:thumbup:
> 
> Kitty I _planned_ to BF exclusively for 6 months then introduce solids and continue BF-ing BUT:
> 
> Doc told me to introduce solids earlier, so I could introduce gluten neither too early _nor too late_ since my mum is a Coeliac and we wanted to reduce the risk of Holly developing it.
> 
> So I BF for 7 months but she was introduced slowly to solids at 5 months (for the Coeliac issue) and by 7/8 months she just toyed/bit/giggled at my breast and prefered to drink from her chicken cup and eat yummy food:shrug: (her cup has multicoloured chickens all over it:haha:) And I didn't bother expressing, I wanted to get my alcoholic and caffeine freedom back anyway, and DH was already putting the pressure on for TTC no 2 straight away so I needed to get some bloomin' periods back!:wacko:
> 
> Essay finished:haha:

Thanks B. I love that Holly decided when it was time to stop BF-ing :haha: Such a natural progression rather than you making the decision based on what you think/feel is right :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Erm actually I got :af: not so cut up about it because I feel better now knowing that I have time and things in between to keep me occupied. So that's me this month! I'm with Newbie. This cycle would be perfect! I need a July/August baby ideally!

That's poofucks but at least it's not late, that's really annoying! Maybe the test you did allowed you to relax a bit and have some vino and thus not stay all on tenterhooks and induce lateness!!

And indeed you are young and have many new exciting things on the horizon and baby will come when the moment is ripe:hugs::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Back from the very muddy bike race, they're just starting the night section, it's very exciting with front lamps and all but the rain has made the course treacherous!! Not for newly pregnant demoiselles!
> 
> My headache went after a bottle of water, hope it was a simp-tom though:thumbup:
> 
> Kitty I _planned_ to BF exclusively for 6 months then introduce solids and continue BF-ing BUT:
> 
> Doc told me to introduce solids earlier, so I could introduce gluten neither too early _nor too late_ since my mum is a Coeliac and we wanted to reduce the risk of Holly developing it.
> 
> So I BF for 7 months but she was introduced slowly to solids at 5 months (for the Coeliac issue) and by 7/8 months she just toyed/bit/giggled at my breast and prefered to drink from her chicken cup and eat yummy food:shrug: (her cup has multicoloured chickens all over it:haha:) And I didn't bother expressing, I wanted to get my alcoholic and caffeine freedom back anyway, and DH was already putting the pressure on for TTC no 2 straight away so I needed to get some bloomin' periods back!:wacko:
> 
> Essay finished:haha:
> 
> Thanks B. I love that Holly decided when it was time to stop BF-ing :haha: Such a natural progression rather than you making the decision based on what you think/feel is right :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's what happened with Ch'ien and Toine. At around 6 months they both sort of lost interest except at bedtime


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> so a little update firstly sorry for neglecting you all, but i have been thinking of you all everyday, esp you at the moment Addie, iv been trying to catch up but im not very good with remembering where i was! anyway!
> i think i am starting to feel a bit normal now, the first week was awful but only because i kept feeling very ill, may of worn myself out but i kept havin awful heart palpitations and feeling sick unable to get out of bed without thinking i was going to faint! it was the palpitations that worried me, which made me unable to sleep without jumping in my sleep, but now i am feeling so much better and have managed to go for a walk around the block the last couple of days, hoping i can get back to normal for the school run, but its very stingy! enough about me....
> 
> James is doing lovely hes so amazing! hes still a little jaundice but is waking for his feeds every 4 hours, all he does is sleep eat and poop and has a couple hours a day where hell just lay there staring and chilling, hes so content and listens to everything i say, my mum is amazed at how chilled out he is, i said she can babysit when hes a 2 yr old terror lol!
> 
> the girls are good also, they have both learnt how to ride their bikes without stabilisers and they can stand up too! Faye has gone off to her dads today :( but i had her for an extra day because he didnt want to travel in the rain yesterday! i was praying it would rain all week so she could stay with me lol, Angel doesnt go until Tuesday as her dads busy so thats brill i get some elder daughter time :) back to school on the 6th september (hoping i can do school runs :/)
> 
> i think thats all really thats been happening as iv been stuck in bed a lot so not a lot to tell lol, really hoping you are all ok xx

I am sorry you have been feeling sick lately? Have you consulted a doctor to see whats going on??? 

James sounds like such a lovely baby so relaxed and enjoying life!
Are the girls excited about school???

I am just waiting for DH to get home. He is around the corner and I told him to hurry home because wind is picking up and rain (not bad at all yet tho) I don't want him getting stuck at his friends house!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> so a little update firstly sorry for neglecting you all, but i have been thinking of you all everyday, esp you at the moment Addie, iv been trying to catch up but im not very good with remembering where i was! anyway!
> i think i am starting to feel a bit normal now, the first week was awful but only because i kept feeling very ill, may of worn myself out but i kept havin awful heart palpitations and feeling sick unable to get out of bed without thinking i was going to faint! it was the palpitations that worried me, which made me unable to sleep without jumping in my sleep, but now i am feeling so much better and have managed to go for a walk around the block the last couple of days, hoping i can get back to normal for the school run, but its very stingy! enough about me....
> 
> James is doing lovely hes so amazing! hes still a little jaundice but is waking for his feeds every 4 hours, all he does is sleep eat and poop and has a couple hours a day where hell just lay there staring and chilling, hes so content and listens to everything i say, my mum is amazed at how chilled out he is, i said she can babysit when hes a 2 yr old terror lol!
> 
> the girls are good also, they have both learnt how to ride their bikes without stabilisers and they can stand up too! Faye has gone off to her dads today :( but i had her for an extra day because he didnt want to travel in the rain yesterday! i was praying it would rain all week so she could stay with me lol, Angel doesnt go until Tuesday as her dads busy so thats brill i get some elder daughter time :) back to school on the 6th september (hoping i can do school runs :/)
> 
> i think thats all really thats been happening as iv been stuck in bed a lot so not a lot to tell lol, really hoping you are all ok xx

Don't apologise April...you've got a lot on at the mo! I'm sorry you're feeling rough lovely...don't underestimate what you've been through. Take it easy. Are you getting enough help?

James sounds like a little dream :cloud9: I'm loving your picture updates :hugs: And ahhh, what clever big girls you have learning to ride their bikes :awww: I bet they are so in love with their little brother :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Back from the very muddy bike race, they're just starting the night section, it's very exciting with front lamps and all but the rain has made the course treacherous!! Not for newly pregnant demoiselles!
> 
> My headache went after a bottle of water, hope it was a simp-tom though:thumbup:
> 
> Kitty I _planned_ to BF exclusively for 6 months then introduce solids and continue BF-ing BUT:
> 
> Doc told me to introduce solids earlier, so I could introduce gluten neither too early _nor too late_ since my mum is a Coeliac and we wanted to reduce the risk of Holly developing it.
> 
> So I BF for 7 months but she was introduced slowly to solids at 5 months (for the Coeliac issue) and by 7/8 months she just toyed/bit/giggled at my breast and prefered to drink from her chicken cup and eat yummy food:shrug: (her cup has multicoloured chickens all over it:haha:) And I didn't bother expressing, I wanted to get my alcoholic and caffeine freedom back anyway, and DH was already putting the pressure on for TTC no 2 straight away so I needed to get some bloomin' periods back!:wacko:
> 
> Essay finished:haha:
> 
> Thanks B. I love that Holly decided when it was time to stop BF-ing :haha: Such a natural progression rather than you making the decision based on what you think/feel is right :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes I was so glad about that, because when she was tiny I was like "how on earth will I stop this gorgeous feeding business, and how will Holly ever understand?" but ultimately it was _so not like that!_:haha: I think I'd been reading too many books:blush: It was the easiest most natural thing ever and our bodies and minds seemed to be in complete harmony:shrug: When do you go back to work? That will change things a bit..or are you planning to stop BF sooner rather than later?


----------



## mummyApril

Kit im good thankyou, glad you are well, how is little Cara? 
i plan on breast feeding for as long as possible all depending on how James does really, im in no rush to stop x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes I was so glad about that, because when she was tiny I was like "how on earth will I stop this gorgeous feeding business, and how will Holly ever understand?" but ultimately it was _so not like that!_:haha: I think I'd been reading too many books:blush: It was the easiest most natural thing ever and our bodies and minds seemed to be in complete harmony:shrug: When do you go back to work? That will change things a bit..or are you planning to stop BF sooner rather than later?

Well, I'm asking to get a rough idea of what would be a reasonable/sensible/realistic timescale for stopping. Not that I plan on stopping anytime soon BUT on the flip side, I don't really want to put a definitive timescale on it, rather just keep going for as long as it feels like it's working and is the right thing to do. I don't go back to work until April, so Cara will be weaned by then so who knows :shrug: I value you ladies opinions and experience, so better to ask you than read a book I say! :thumbup: Some days I feel I never want to give it up, others (when it's really painful mainly) I am the opposite :(


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so a little update firstly sorry for neglecting you all, but i have been thinking of you all everyday, esp you at the moment Addie, iv been trying to catch up but im not very good with remembering where i was! anyway!
> i think i am starting to feel a bit normal now, the first week was awful but only because i kept feeling very ill, may of worn myself out but i kept havin awful heart palpitations and feeling sick unable to get out of bed without thinking i was going to faint! it was the palpitations that worried me, which made me unable to sleep without jumping in my sleep, but now i am feeling so much better and have managed to go for a walk around the block the last couple of days, hoping i can get back to normal for the school run, but its very stingy! enough about me....
> 
> James is doing lovely hes so amazing! hes still a little jaundice but is waking for his feeds every 4 hours, all he does is sleep eat and poop and has a couple hours a day where hell just lay there staring and chilling, hes so content and listens to everything i say, my mum is amazed at how chilled out he is, i said she can babysit when hes a 2 yr old terror lol!
> 
> the girls are good also, they have both learnt how to ride their bikes without stabilisers and they can stand up too! Faye has gone off to her dads today :( but i had her for an extra day because he didnt want to travel in the rain yesterday! i was praying it would rain all week so she could stay with me lol, Angel doesnt go until Tuesday as her dads busy so thats brill i get some elder daughter time :) back to school on the 6th september (hoping i can do school runs :/)
> 
> i think thats all really thats been happening as iv been stuck in bed a lot so not a lot to tell lol, really hoping you are all ok xx
> 
> I am sorry you have been feeling sick lately? Have you consulted a doctor to see whats going on???
> 
> James sounds like such a lovely baby so relaxed and enjoying life!
> Are the girls excited about school???
> 
> I am just waiting for DH to get home. He is around the corner and I told him to hurry home because wind is picking up and rain (not bad at all yet tho) I don't want him getting stuck at his friends house!!!!Click to expand...

havent gone to the doctors, just put it down to exhaustion and wearing myself out after an operation, i feel fine now, but if it does happen again i will go see someone.

the girls are very excited to go back to school (i just wrote bed i must be tired lol) they are growing up too fast though!

im glad DH is almost home hope youll be safe x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit im good thankyou, glad you are well, how is little Cara?
> i plan on breast feeding for as long as possible all depending on how James does really, im in no rush to stop x

Cara is great thanks. She's just gone down to sleep :thumbup: It's great that James feeds every 4 hours....it's regular but there's time for you to rest/recover in between - perfect :cloud9:

Have you had James weighed yet?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes I was so glad about that, because when she was tiny I was like "how on earth will I stop this gorgeous feeding business, and how will Holly ever understand?" but ultimately it was _so not like that!_:haha: I think I'd been reading too many books:blush: It was the easiest most natural thing ever and our bodies and minds seemed to be in complete harmony:shrug: When do you go back to work? That will change things a bit..or are you planning to stop BF sooner rather than later?
> 
> Well, I'm asking to get a rough idea of what would be a reasonable/sensible/realistic timescale for stopping. Not that I plan on stopping anytime soon BUT on the flip side, I don't really want to put a definitive timescale on it, rather just keep going for as long as it feels like it's working and is the right thing to do. I don't go back to work until April, so Cara will be weaned by then so who knows :shrug: I value you ladies opinions and experience, so better to ask you than read a book I say! :thumbup: Some days I feel I never want to give it up, others (when it's really painful mainly) I am the opposite :(Click to expand...

It's a hard decision, and fraught with judgement from other moms whatever you decide. I think it's a good plan to leave it open. BFing when it doesn't feel right is not good for anyone. It's so lovely that you have so much time at home :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so a little update firstly sorry for neglecting you all, but i have been thinking of you all everyday, esp you at the moment Addie, iv been trying to catch up but im not very good with remembering where i was! anyway!
> i think i am starting to feel a bit normal now, the first week was awful but only because i kept feeling very ill, may of worn myself out but i kept havin awful heart palpitations and feeling sick unable to get out of bed without thinking i was going to faint! it was the palpitations that worried me, which made me unable to sleep without jumping in my sleep, but now i am feeling so much better and have managed to go for a walk around the block the last couple of days, hoping i can get back to normal for the school run, but its very stingy! enough about me....
> 
> James is doing lovely hes so amazing! hes still a little jaundice but is waking for his feeds every 4 hours, all he does is sleep eat and poop and has a couple hours a day where hell just lay there staring and chilling, hes so content and listens to everything i say, my mum is amazed at how chilled out he is, i said she can babysit when hes a 2 yr old terror lol!
> 
> the girls are good also, they have both learnt how to ride their bikes without stabilisers and they can stand up too! Faye has gone off to her dads today :( but i had her for an extra day because he didnt want to travel in the rain yesterday! i was praying it would rain all week so she could stay with me lol, Angel doesnt go until Tuesday as her dads busy so thats brill i get some elder daughter time :) back to school on the 6th september (hoping i can do school runs :/)
> 
> i think thats all really thats been happening as iv been stuck in bed a lot so not a lot to tell lol, really hoping you are all ok xx
> 
> Don't apologise April...you've got a lot on at the mo! I'm sorry you're feeling rough lovely...don't underestimate what you've been through. Take it easy. Are you getting enough help?
> 
> James sounds like a little dream :cloud9: I'm loving your picture updates :hugs: And ahhh, what clever big girls you have learning to ride their bikes :awww: I bet they are so in love with their little brother :kiss:Click to expand...

Jay has been doing the simple housework bits like the kitchen etc but hes not a domestic goddess haha gets a little frustrating but i appreciate anything he does do, he cooks! which is amazing because he used to set fish fingers on fire! lol 
il be on my own from monday! but itll be fine :)

the girls absolutely love James always wanting to cuddle him etc, at this moment James is just lying in his crib and Angel is teaching him the do's and dont's already lol! (and currently laughing at his cross eyes from a little bit of wind) but definitely :cloud9:

i will update with some more photos on here in a while just off to bath James :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> so a little update firstly sorry for neglecting you all, but i have been thinking of you all everyday, esp you at the moment Addie, iv been trying to catch up but im not very good with remembering where i was! anyway!
> i think i am starting to feel a bit normal now, the first week was awful but only because i kept feeling very ill, may of worn myself out but i kept havin awful heart palpitations and feeling sick unable to get out of bed without thinking i was going to faint! it was the palpitations that worried me, which made me unable to sleep without jumping in my sleep, but now i am feeling so much better and have managed to go for a walk around the block the last couple of days, hoping i can get back to normal for the school run, but its very stingy! enough about me....
> 
> James is doing lovely hes so amazing! hes still a little jaundice but is waking for his feeds every 4 hours, all he does is sleep eat and poop and has a couple hours a day where hell just lay there staring and chilling, hes so content and listens to everything i say, my mum is amazed at how chilled out he is, i said she can babysit when hes a 2 yr old terror lol!
> 
> the girls are good also, they have both learnt how to ride their bikes without stabilisers and they can stand up too! Faye has gone off to her dads today :( but i had her for an extra day because he didnt want to travel in the rain yesterday! i was praying it would rain all week so she could stay with me lol, Angel doesnt go until Tuesday as her dads busy so thats brill i get some elder daughter time :) back to school on the 6th september (hoping i can do school runs :/)
> 
> i think thats all really thats been happening as iv been stuck in bed a lot so not a lot to tell lol, really hoping you are all ok xx

Hi April:hugs: I always remember what my bestfriend told me her midwife said to her at her 6 weeks post-baby check up: that "having a baby is like having a bad car crash- it takes a while to recover physically and emotionally from it" It's certainly half true!

Congratulations to Faye and Angel, my mum said Amber took the stabilisers off this summer too!! And James sounds like a treat :cloud9:

I miss you too but I know you're only a bbm away:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit im good thankyou, glad you are well, how is little Cara?
> i plan on breast feeding for as long as possible all depending on how James does really, im in no rush to stop x
> 
> Cara is great thanks. She's just gone down to sleep :thumbup: It's great that James feeds every 4 hours....it's regular but there's time for you to rest/recover in between - perfect :cloud9:
> 
> Have you had James weighed yet?Click to expand...

i had him weighed at the beginning of this week and he is now 7lb 3oz as he lost some the week before he was 6lb 8oz! so he is gaining which is brill :) still so dinky though lol x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so a little update firstly sorry for neglecting you all, but i have been thinking of you all everyday, esp you at the moment Addie, iv been trying to catch up but im not very good with remembering where i was! anyway!
> i think i am starting to feel a bit normal now, the first week was awful but only because i kept feeling very ill, may of worn myself out but i kept havin awful heart palpitations and feeling sick unable to get out of bed without thinking i was going to faint! it was the palpitations that worried me, which made me unable to sleep without jumping in my sleep, but now i am feeling so much better and have managed to go for a walk around the block the last couple of days, hoping i can get back to normal for the school run, but its very stingy! enough about me....
> 
> James is doing lovely hes so amazing! hes still a little jaundice but is waking for his feeds every 4 hours, all he does is sleep eat and poop and has a couple hours a day where hell just lay there staring and chilling, hes so content and listens to everything i say, my mum is amazed at how chilled out he is, i said she can babysit when hes a 2 yr old terror lol!
> 
> the girls are good also, they have both learnt how to ride their bikes without stabilisers and they can stand up too! Faye has gone off to her dads today :( but i had her for an extra day because he didnt want to travel in the rain yesterday! i was praying it would rain all week so she could stay with me lol, Angel doesnt go until Tuesday as her dads busy so thats brill i get some elder daughter time :) back to school on the 6th september (hoping i can do school runs :/)
> 
> i think thats all really thats been happening as iv been stuck in bed a lot so not a lot to tell lol, really hoping you are all ok xx
> 
> Hi April:hugs: I always remember what my bestfriend told me her midwife said to her at her 6 weeks post-baby check up: that "having a baby is like having a bad car crash- it takes a while to recover physically and emotionally from it" It's certainly half true!
> 
> Congratulations to Faye and Angel, my mum said Amber took the stabilisers off this summer too!! And James sounds like a treat :cloud9:
> 
> I miss you too but I know you're only a bbm away:hugs:Click to expand...

ah well done Amber :thumbup: 

totally agree with your friends midwife! i have definitely been taking it a lot easier after feeling that ill! it was scary.
im always here to bbm my phone is by me all the time lol 

love the 2-3 weeks and i bet youll be overcome by morning sickness as soon as you hit 6 weeks just like me :) glad youre well, how is lovely Holly? did you get any pics of her plaits? x


----------



## addie25

Our friend just invited us over later tonight to watch a movie. Oh yes sure Ill be rt over. You know what why drive Ill just fly over since the wind will provide a nice push!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes I was so glad about that, because when she was tiny I was like "how on earth will I stop this gorgeous feeding business, and how will Holly ever understand?" but ultimately it was _so not like that!_:haha: I think I'd been reading too many books:blush: It was the easiest most natural thing ever and our bodies and minds seemed to be in complete harmony:shrug: When do you go back to work? That will change things a bit..or are you planning to stop BF sooner rather than later?
> 
> Well, I'm asking to get a rough idea of what would be a reasonable/sensible/realistic timescale for stopping. Not that I plan on stopping anytime soon BUT on the flip side, I don't really want to put a definitive timescale on it, rather just keep going for as long as it feels like it's working and is the right thing to do. I don't go back to work until April, so Cara will be weaned by then so who knows :shrug: I value you ladies opinions and experience, so better to ask you than read a book I say! :thumbup: Some days I feel I never want to give it up, others (when it's really painful mainly) I am the opposite :(Click to expand...
> 
> It's a hard decision, and fraught with judgement from other moms whatever you decide. I think it's a good plan to leave it open. BFing when it doesn't feel right is not good for anyone. It's so lovely that you have so much time at home :cloud9:Click to expand...

I know Trin...I'm lucky to be able to be home for the first 8-9 months of Cara's life :cloud9: but I would love the option of not going back to work until she went to school - greedy eh? :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Our friend just invited us over later tonight to watch a movie. Oh yes sure Ill be rt over. You know what why drive Ill just fly over since the wind will provide a nice push!!!!!!!

has it hit you yet? so nervous for you!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes I was so glad about that, because when she was tiny I was like "how on earth will I stop this gorgeous feeding business, and how will Holly ever understand?" but ultimately it was _so not like that!_:haha: I think I'd been reading too many books:blush: It was the easiest most natural thing ever and our bodies and minds seemed to be in complete harmony:shrug: When do you go back to work? That will change things a bit..or are you planning to stop BF sooner rather than later?
> 
> Well, I'm asking to get a rough idea of what would be a reasonable/sensible/realistic timescale for stopping. Not that I plan on stopping anytime soon BUT on the flip side, I don't really want to put a definitive timescale on it, rather just keep going for as long as it feels like it's working and is the right thing to do. I don't go back to work until April, so Cara will be weaned by then so who knows :shrug: I value you ladies opinions and experience, so better to ask you than read a book I say! :thumbup: Some days I feel I never want to give it up, others (when it's really painful mainly) I am the opposite :(Click to expand...
> 
> It's a hard decision, and fraught with judgement from other moms whatever you decide. I think it's a good plan to leave it open. BFing when it doesn't feel right is not good for anyone. It's so lovely that you have so much time at home :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Trin...I'm lucky to be able to be home for the first 8-9 months of Cara's life :cloud9: but I would love the option of not going back to work until she went to school - greedy eh? :blush:Click to expand...

Not at all greedy I want the same thing!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Our friend just invited us over later tonight to watch a movie. Oh yes sure Ill be rt over. You know what why drive Ill just fly over since the wind will provide a nice push!!!!!!!

:shock:

Oh my...maybe they think it's not going to happen? Or maybe that you have a Mary Poppins umbrella? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Our friend just invited us over later tonight to watch a movie. Oh yes sure Ill be rt over. You know what why drive Ill just fly over since the wind will provide a nice push!!!!!!!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Oh my...maybe they think it's not going to happen? Or maybe that you have a Mary Poppins umbrella? :shrug:Click to expand...

HAHAH I WISH I HAD ONE HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE I WOULD MAKE THE NEWS!!!!

Has not hit but you can feel it coming. Winds are going up rain but it is not going to hit hard till late tonight. Nikki cat is sensing it she is running around like a nut looking out windows and then hiding! I feel bad for her. My pups have been scared since last night (one of the) the other one has not realized yet but Comet has been shaking and hiding all night.


----------



## addie25

I told DH his friends can come here if they want but to remember if they come they may get stuck here and I really don't want that. The wife is annoying :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I told DH his friends can come here if they want but to remember if they come they may get stuck here and I really don't want that. The wife is annoying :dohh:

:haha:

Is this the annoying wedding girl?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I told DH his friends can come here if they want but to remember if they come they may get stuck here and I really don't want that. The wife is annoying :dohh:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Is this the annoying wedding girl?Click to expand...

YES IT IS!!!!! :rofl:

I CAN JUST IMAGINE HER WALKING AROUND THE HOUSE "Oh my you did not secure the windows correctly, oh my did you know that bla bla bla and you did not do it!!! Shes sooooo annoying!!!!


----------



## addie25

OMG!!!!! Apparently a hurricane is not enough they now are saying tornado watch!!!!!! :saywhat:


----------



## addie25

Ej thinks I am nuts buttt when I go to bed I am locking my cat in my bedroom with me because she sits rt by the windows and I am afraid it will crack on her. I want her safe in one room!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Whit wooo, check out that avatar Trin!! 

:brat: :hissy: :brat: I want a plum bump!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I told DH his friends can come here if they want but to remember if they come they may get stuck here and I really don't want that. The wife is annoying :dohh:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Is this the annoying wedding girl?Click to expand...
> 
> YES IT IS!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I CAN JUST IMAGINE HER WALKING AROUND THE HOUSE "Oh my you did not secure the windows correctly, oh my did you know that bla bla bla and you did not do it!!! Shes sooooo annoying!!!!Click to expand...

:haha: You could just put your fingers in your ears and say "la la la not listening!!" :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I told DH his friends can come here if they want but to remember if they come they may get stuck here and I really don't want that. The wife is annoying :dohh:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Is this the annoying wedding girl?Click to expand...
> 
> YES IT IS!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I CAN JUST IMAGINE HER WALKING AROUND THE HOUSE "Oh my you did not secure the windows correctly, oh my did you know that bla bla bla and you did not do it!!! Shes sooooo annoying!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You could just put your fingers in your ears and say "la la la not listening!!" :winkwink:Click to expand...

I will one day be forced to do that! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello kmteehoo :wave:

How are you doing? You're such a quiet little mouse...we'll soon think we imagined that you posted before :winkwink:

Hope you're well m'love :kiss:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Hello kmteehoo :wave:
> 
> How are you doing? You're such a quiet little mouse...we'll soon think we imagined that you posted before :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you're well m'love :kiss:

Yes you are our own turtle mouse :happydance: Hope you chat with us again sometime soon :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just been looking at the hurricane news, scaredy munkie me! Shouldn't you get under your bed addie? :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to bed now, feeling a bit tired and headachey :yipee:

Nighty night all xxxxxx :hugs::kiss:

Addie take care and HOLD ON TIGHT!xxx :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Guten nacht Beffany Teflon xxx


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to bed now, feeling a bit tired and headachey :yipee:
> 
> Nighty night all xxxxxx :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Addie take care and HOLD ON TIGHT!xxx :hugs:

Sleep well and YAY for more symptoms!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I must also go to bed. I have been utterly exhausted for 4 days now and daydream about my bed :sleep:

Yay for headachey tiredness B :happydance:

Random thought: :happydance: always reminds me of Luna, :rofl: reminds me of Lil'Spy :winkwink: reminds me of Kit and :sulk: reminds me of B :haha:

Good night all, stay safe Addie
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight B and Trin :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't watch the film with DH and the boys because it smells of "breath" in the living room tonight :rofl: Omg pregnant women are pains in the bum. When my pregnant friend from the park came over recently I offered her a drink and she said she can only drink caramel flavoured tea. NOTHING ELSE. :dohh: And naturally I didn't have bloomin' caramel tea and thought to myself "I hope I'm not that fussy when I'm pregnant" but of course I'm now hoping that beanie will stick and I don't care in the slightest about being fussy or not:haha: 

:dust:

Feet yesterday, breath today- I wonder what the living room will smell of tomorrow?:-k Febreze probably:haha:

:dust:

Night night Sarachka, nuv from Beffany TeflonPants :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I must also go to bed. I have been utterly exhausted for 4 days now and daydream about my bed :sleep:
> 
> Yay for headachey tiredness B :happydance:
> 
> Random thought: :happydance: always reminds me of Luna, :rofl: reminds me of Lil'Spy :winkwink: reminds me of Kit and :sulk: reminds me of B :haha:
> 
> Good night all, stay safe Addie
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:haha:

Is it the symbols themselves or what they stand for that reminds you of us? :-k

:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?

Holly loves her morning cuppa:blush: She had it from about 16 months, and has it in a hungry caterpillar cup with a handle like mummy and mainly milk and water and decaf tea when available but she used to steal mine otherwise:shrug:


----------



## addie25

HAHA B do you tell them why you are leaving the room!!!!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HAHA B do you tell them why you are leaving the room!!!!! :haha:

Noooooo!!! It would hurt their feelings!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:

WHATS MY SYMBOL :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?

This made me laugh out loud! There was a girl at my antenatal classes who asked if it was ok to give her baby tea :shrug: I'm really not sure if it is sometimes a cultural thing as the girl asking was.....Polish....I think. You can imagine everyone's face though..the midwife nearly choked on her rubber glove!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie is :yipee:

Emandi is :loopy:

Molly is :shock:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?
> 
> This made me laugh out loud! There was a girl at my antenatal classes who asked if it was ok to give her baby tea :shrug: I'm really not sure if it is sometimes a cultural thing as the girl asking was.....Polish....I think. You can imagine everyone's face though..the midwife nearly choked on her rubber glove!Click to expand...

LOL Tea has caffeine you can't give that to a baby :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:

If the cap fits love? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

:rofl:


kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:
> 
> If the cap fits love? :shrug:Click to expand...

AHHAHAHAH


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:
> 
> WHATS MY SYMBOL :shrug:Click to expand...

You have 2 for me-:cry: and :cloud9: (the first one because naturally you went through lots of :cry: times)

I'm going by ones people use alot. Kit you're deffo :winkwink:

Crunchie is :tease:


----------



## Sarachka

What's my symbol?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> HAHA B do you tell them why you are leaving the room!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Noooooo!!! It would hurt their feelings!!Click to expand...

You don't have to tell them...you can just hold your nose every time you're in the room and shout "POO!!" and waft your hands about a bit :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:
> 
> WHATS MY SYMBOL :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You have 2 for me-:cry: and :cloud9: (the first one because naturally you went through lots of :cry: times)
> 
> I'm going by ones people use alot. Kit you're deffo :winkwink:
> 
> Crunchie is :tease:Click to expand...

Very true BUT THE :cry: days are over now its time to party and have good things happen :loopy:

MY SYMBOL WOULD BE A LADY POAS IF THERE WAS A SYMBOL LIKE THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:
> 
> If the cap fits love? :shrug:Click to expand...

I refuse to comment :sulk:

And you can stop winking at me


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?
> 
> This made me laugh out loud! There was a girl at my antenatal classes who asked if it was ok to give her baby tea :shrug: I'm really not sure if it is sometimes a cultural thing as the girl asking was.....Polish....I think. You can imagine everyone's face though..the midwife nearly choked on her rubber glove!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Tea has caffeine you can't give that to a baby :dohh:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:
> 
> If the cap fits love? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to comment :sulk:
> 
> And you can stop winking at meClick to expand...

:coolio:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?
> 
> This made me laugh out loud! There was a girl at my antenatal classes who asked if it was ok to give her baby tea :shrug: I'm really not sure if it is sometimes a cultural thing as the girl asking was.....Polish....I think. You can imagine everyone's face though..the midwife nearly choked on her rubber glove!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Tea has caffeine you can't give that to a baby :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...

I don't think it's a big deal for bigger babies like Holly...the girl was talking about her newly hatched bebe which is different I think.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:brat: and :rofl: would be my choice for Trin.

Sarachka you're too cool to use smileys and you know it, so I don't associate any with you except maybe :sex: !!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka you're too cool to use smileys and you know it, so I don't associate any with you except maybe :sex: !!!

heh yes very true, I do feel I am the turtle :sex: Queen.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :brat: and :rofl: would be my choice for Trin.
> 
> Sarachka you're too cool to use smileys and you know it, so I don't associate any with you except maybe :sex: !!!

See now Trin just started this big smiley debate then went to bed! Almost like a Sarachka bomb only less controversial :winkwink::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?
> 
> This made me laugh out loud! There was a girl at my antenatal classes who asked if it was ok to give her baby tea :shrug: I'm really not sure if it is sometimes a cultural thing as the girl asking was.....Polish....I think. You can imagine everyone's face though..the midwife nearly choked on her rubber glove!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Tea has caffeine you can't give that to a baby :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's a big deal for bigger babies like Holly...the girl was talking about her newly hatched bebe which is different I think.Click to expand...

12 months is not far off 16:blush: But I guess once they're running around you no longer see them as babies and Holly walked at 14 months so for me she was old enough to have a weak tea.:shrug: She doesn't have coke or (much) chocolate though and sleeps well so I don't think her weak tea is overdoing it on the caffeine stakes! Plus she doesn't drink milk at all so it's a good way of getting her milk in, along with lots of cheese. And she loves it!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:
> 
> If the cap fits love? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to comment :sulk:
> 
> And you can stop winking at meClick to expand...

You calling me a winker?? :trouble:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> See now Trin just started this big smiley debate then went to bed! Almost like a Sarachka bomb only less controversial :winkwink::haha:

I haven't dropped an S-Bomb lately! Must be time soon.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> See now Trin just started this big smiley debate then went to bed! Almost like a Sarachka bomb only less controversial :winkwink::haha:
> 
> I haven't dropped an S-Bomb lately! Must be time soon.Click to expand...

It surely must...they are very entertaining :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wouldn't have put tea in a bottle though! It's coz she stole my cup and guzzled it!

I should have been asleep long ago, Trin and her smileys :dohh:

Night-o xxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Had to have ny 2pence worth on the tea debate here, its acceptable in my opinion I was given tea from around 10months though it was very weak I will give my baby tea at around 12months but will be weak, OHs sister doesn't give hers tea Bethany has been drinking coffee yep coffee from about 12months she's 5 now and still has a bottle :/ but that's an entriely dofferent debate!


----------



## Sarachka

I've let Alex have sips of my tea, and at 12 months I gave him some of my milkshake lol. What his mother doesn't know ...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.

Ooo, interesting! I didn't know that.

Hello Moll :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.

Kids with ADHD are given caffeine to calm down. :sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.
> 
> Kids with ADHD are given caffeine to calm down. :sleep:Click to expand...

And Ritalin is an amphetamine!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.
> 
> Kids with ADHD are given caffeine to calm down. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> And Ritalin is an amphetamine!Click to expand...

lol yes.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.
> 
> Kids with ADHD are given caffeine to calm down. :sleep:Click to expand...

I didn't know this either! I'm being educated this evening :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night my lovelies...time for bed for me. 

Enjoy your nights/days... and addie - sit tight and take care lovely :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Good night my lovelies...time for bed for me.
> 
> Enjoy your nights/days... and addie - sit tight and take care lovely :hugs:

:sleep: Well and will do. Still have a few hours before it hits!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry for popping on and off like that. So tired. Not a lot of sleep last night. Night all my UK loves.


----------



## addie25

It's ok Molly we understand!!:hugs:

Oh my, my head hurts and I don't have Tylenol and can't leave the house to get some!! What else could help??


----------



## Sarachka

Addie caffeine can help with a headache if theres no painkillers in.


----------



## addie25

Thanks! I'll try it. I have enough going on I don't need a head ache on top of it but they don't go away unless I take something they linger so I'll try caffeine!!


----------



## addie25

Omg I just went to add something and I deleated my post!!!


----------



## addie25

Storms comin my way now winds at 40mph expected to get to 75mph from 3am to 12pm and tornados just hit Nj and I'm freaking out and dh is still saying it's no big deal. I mean the news just said get in a freaking closet once we say tornados in ur area!!! and that tree by my bedroom is freaking me out. I wish this was over.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Girls :)
At Grandma and Grandpa's house.... Been less than comfortable :(
It was a four hour drive down, for one - my feet were seriously unrecognizable as feet/ankles when we arrived. And my grandma is getting a little... old - so she says last night, "Well, I didn't go to the grocery store, so we don't have much for eating in the house." :shock: I guess I'm glad I brought some of my yogurt that I like (been making sure I get at least two servings a day since taking the antibiotic)....
So this morning she makes some oatmeal she has on hand. I dish up a small scoop because I'm not big on oatmeal and I'm trying not to eat much as far as sugar and grains goes... And she also plops down a plate of bakery muffins... they get free bakery items from the local grocery store for their old folks group. MY GRANDMA HAS ADVANCED DIABETES, not sure why they always eat so much sugar/grains!

And then there's no lunch served... So I break down and eat a muffin. I'm starving! My parents went out to explore some of the covered bridges in this area (I didn't feel like sitting in the car again) and they got lunch while they were out. :cry:

Then my grandma announces she's going to the store to get stuff for dinner. Dinner consisted of over-cooked country fried steak, mashed potatoes and green beans. There was enough for each person to have 1 steak about three inches wide and about 1/4 inch thick and 1 plop of potatoes and a small scoop of beans. :shock: I was still hungry. Grandma announces she has desert and brings out ice-cream sandwiches and orange cream popsicles. Everyone ate two! I just had an ice-cream sandwich because I was still so hungry...

And then grandma says, "If you need anything else, there's ice-cream, cookies, bread, brownies, and more popsicles." :shock: 

What's a girl gotta do to get some real food around here? I'm quite jealous as I made DH a delicious meatloaf for him to munch on this weekend.... I'd kill for some of that right now! :cry:

I'M SO HUNGRY!!

What's better? Eating a ton of sugar crap food and feeling like poo and having diarrhea? Or eating nothing??


----------



## addie25

I sorry you are having a poo poo night :hugs: how long are you staying 4??? Glad u r on it's a nice destraction from crazy news guy freaking me out and loosy gooey hippy man dh thinking nothings going on just a bit of rain!! I'm going mad!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hey Addie, sorry you're having to deal with this crazy weather!! I hope everything goes okay.
We are just staying one more night, thankfully.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Hey Addie, sorry you're having to deal with this crazy weather!! I hope everything goes okay.
> We are just staying one more night, thankfully.

Now dh has finally said this is bad!! He said he didn't react be4 bc he didnt wana freak me out but since I am already freaking out he told me he thinks it's bad. Wind is going crazy banging windows sound like they may crack n it's not the worst of it till 4 hours. I wish we were on vacation somewhere.


----------



## LunaLady

Everything still going okay, Addie??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope you're ok Addie :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

"loosy gooey hippy man" :rofl:

I'm going to be nervous all day until Addie posts!


----------



## Sarachka

Woke up at 7:30 on a Sunday. Awesome! Not.


----------



## mummyApril

I'm here to see if Addie is ok also, hope she posts soon x


----------



## Sarachka

Littlespy too. HoPe Our east coasters are OK!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I must also go to bed. I have been utterly exhausted for 4 days now and daydream about my bed :sleep:
> 
> Yay for headachey tiredness B :happydance:
> 
> Random thought: :happydance: always reminds me of Luna, :rofl: reminds me of Lil'Spy :winkwink: reminds me of Kit and :sulk: reminds me of B :haha:
> 
> Good night all, stay safe Addie
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Is it the symbols themselves or what they stand for that reminds you of us? :-k
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

It's the symbol itself. I hadn't seen :rofl: until Littlespy posted a whole line of them, nor had I seen :sulk: til B posted it (clearly I'm unobservant) and the little sulking man looks french to me. And I remember Luna's :happydance: when she was going away fro Valentines day and the :happydance: when it turned into a bfp


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :brat: and :rofl: would be my choice for Trin.
> 
> Sarachka you're too cool to use smileys and you know it, so I don't associate any with you except maybe :sex: !!!
> 
> See now Trin just started this big smiley debate then went to bed! Almost like a Sarachka bomb only less controversial :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

I wondered if that would happen :haha:

I feel like I use :haha: too much....but :brat: fits too - I am a rather covetous brat

:wohoo: will always remind me of :bfp:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?
> 
> This made me laugh out loud! There was a girl at my antenatal classes who asked if it was ok to give her baby tea :shrug: I'm really not sure if it is sometimes a cultural thing as the girl asking was.....Polish....I think. You can imagine everyone's face though..the midwife nearly choked on her rubber glove!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Tea has caffeine you can't give that to a baby :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's a big deal for bigger babies like Holly...the girl was talking about her newly hatched bebe which is different I think.Click to expand...
> 
> 12 months is not far off 16:blush: But I guess once they're running around you no longer see them as babies and Holly walked at 14 months so for me she was old enough to have a weak tea.:shrug: She doesn't have coke or (much) chocolate though and sleeps well so I don't think her weak tea is overdoing it on the caffeine stakes! Plus she doesn't drink milk at all so it's a good way of getting her milk in, along with lots of cheese. And she loves it!:happydance:Click to expand...

It's very common for babies here to get Rooibos tea from 6 months. It doesn't have caffeine. But I know the way babies drink tea and like you said B, it's mostly milk with a hint of tea colour so the amount of caffeine she's getting is minimal


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.
> 
> Kids with ADHD are given caffeine to calm down. :sleep:Click to expand...

I have read this theory but it's for children who are controlled on 5mg Ritalin and the caffeine must be without sugar or dairy. I can vouch for the fact that that doesn't work - not on my kids anyway


----------



## Sarachka

My baby laying in my arms

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/6b673df2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Trin, I keep thinking you're Clare because she often has a bump pic avatar :dohh: I use :haha: farrrrrrr too much too :haha:

When I was in the uk my dad liked sharing his take away coffee on the beach with Holly, and Holly would pester him for it, but I didn't like to forbid it since it was such a lovely moment for the pair of them :cloud9: and does no harm in the overall scheme of things. Anyway my sis used to dope her kids with Calpol all day long until they were about 8yrs old which must be worse than a bit of weak milky tea or holiday coffee!!

Guinea pigs are really good pets for babies, Holly is sitting brushing them at the moment :awww: Much less skittish and feisty than rabits!


----------



## HollyMonkey

rabits?


----------



## Sarachka

It's looking like this could be another long cycle. Cd 31.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles. I slept for 10 hours and I feel like I could sleep for 10 more. I feel like staying in my pj's all day and reading and sleeping intermittently. But I have to paint my bookcase and table *sigh*

Luna, I'm sorry about your crappy food. I hate that. When I go to visit my granddad in England I take over the cooking and shopping because he is very old and would eat once a day. When I was there when I was pregnant I think he was shocked that I ate so often. Luckily he doesn't have much of a sweet tooth - unless it's for raspberries and clotted cream. 

I must go take the dressings off Baldar

I have cautiously changing my current feeling


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh yes Luna your gastronomical weekend sounds horrifying! :shock: I guess eat, but minimal quantities! Icecream sandwich? Do I remember reading that? :sick:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Gosh yes Luna your gastronomical weekend sounds horrifying! :shock: I guess eat, but minimal quantities! Icecream sandwich? Do I remember reading that? :sick:

Lol it's not ice-cream between bread, it's Icecream between two really fluff biscuit squares

https://androidheadlines.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/ice-cream_sandwich.jpg

It's NOMMY


----------



## Essie

B - I love your avatar pic. Holly looks so sweet. 

Luna - I'm sorry you're struggling with the food, it does sound awful. I hope there's something better on offer today for you and bebe. 

Addie - thinking of you, hope you're okay. 

Lyra had a limpet night last night and wouldn't go in her moses basket. I think it might be because she met lots of new people yesterday and her routine was disrupted. She just wanted mummy cuddles. It was lovely seeing DH family though, seeing them again today hopefully. Hope you are all having good weekends :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Interesting article on "good vs bad" babies and sleep and sleep training for new turtle moms

https://www.analyticalarmadillo.co.uk/2011/07/baby-taming-if-it-works-does-that-make.html?spref=fb


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin your baby is secreting urine :haha:

Thanks Essie, I made that cute thing on my avatar in my tummy :smug: You must look at Lyra and think how weird is that, she was in my tum!!

Thanks Sarachka, I was deffo thinking weird American food, what's wrong with a ham sandwich? :shrug: Or cheese and pickle? :shrug: But iceceam! :saywhat: And it must melt quickly, an icecream sandwich, soooo not suitable for a packed lunch!

I'm so stooopid :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Monsieur Teflon is changing Holly's nappy for the first time in donkey's, and he's calling me halfway through! I knew he would! :haha: There's been lots of shouting going on for a few minutes "don't move!" and "quick, Simon hold her down!" "Julien, get the wipes!"and general panic from the 3 men over something I do a million times a day on my own. Anyone would think they were trying to herd wild horses into an enclosure! I'm ignoring him. He'll come in a minute and tell me all about The Nappy Change, I can guarantee! :rofl:

Mind you if I imagine myself for one second on the phone to one Dh's clients trying to make a business deal it would be very disasterous :shock:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie is :yipee:
> 
> Emandi is :loopy:
> 
> Molly is :shock:


:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi you can't deny that you use :loopy: quite alot?!


----------



## emandi

Not denying at all :blush:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Essie, I made that cute thing on my avatar in my tummy :smug: You must look at Lyra and think how weird is that, she was in my tum

I do! I was looking at her scan pictures thinking wow, that baby is now in my arms. Very weird!

Oh and guinea pigs. I'd like to get one for Lyra when she's older. I had a guinea pig called Gravy. Our kitten used to climb into the hutch with it.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> That's just great, I get the sulky pants symbol :sulk:

Better than none :shrug: :tease:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope addie is ok :nope: and any other turtles on the east coast.. 8 people have died as a result of accidents caused by the hurricane 2 of them children there is no power like mother nature on a rampage :( its 580 miles wide at the moment with 75mph winds and is a category one hurricane.


----------



## new mummy2010

hello just checking in to see how you all are?
had my 1st night out last night was a huge disappointment


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I'm watching Underage and Pregnant on BBC iPlayer. One baby who is 12 months gets a cup of tea in her bottle at breakfast time. Is that normal!?

I don't mean to be :smug: but I was raised with a cuppa (pre decaf) an I'm fine. However - and I had mentioned that I retain pointless info that gets regurgitated on forums :haha: tea stops us from absorbing iron so in actual smug:) fact nobody should drink tea with meals! But I do and Erin has the odd cup, but not as a rule! She has recently developed a love of coke and I can't say no if I'm drinking it too :shrug: I get her coke zero (no sugar or caffeine) but I know I should be stronger and say no!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> What's my symbol?

You actually characteristicslly don't use them! I point out when you do use them as it's so unlike you.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin your baby is secreting urine :haha:
> :

I know! It's pretty freaky :wacko: It would have been nice if he or she had shown what it was excreting urine out of in the scan :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> What's my symbol?
> 
> You actually characteristicslly don't use them! I point out when you do use them as it's so unlike you.Click to expand...

It's because 98% of the time I'm on my iLurk, and I can do most stuff on it like change colours etc but not smilies. Or I could, just can't be arsed!

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/love/image/love268.gif

https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/ice/image/ice10.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit, I thought you'd like this :winkwink::haha:

https://www.analyticalarmadillo.co.uk/p/parents-breastfeeding-experiences.html


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> hello just checking in to see how you all are?
> had my 1st night out last night was a huge disappointment

Sorry it was disappointing Hayley ... means you're a proper grown up now. I haven't been out for years, just doesn't appeal to me any more.


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I hope addie is ok :nope: and any other turtles on the east coast.. 8 people have died as a result of accidents caused by the hurricane 2 of them children there is no power like mother nature on a rampage :( its 580 miles wide at the moment with 75mph winds and is a category one hurricane.

I know I keep popping on to see if addie's posted, mind you the tubes are likely to be a bit blocked:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've strained my thumb! :shock: I don't know how but it's oddly painful!

Trin when did you get sickness? Still nothing for me and no particular symptoms :shrug: And did anyone get groin twinges beyond their BFP?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hello just checking in to see how you all are?
> had my 1st night out last night was a huge disappointment
> 
> Sorry it was disappointing Hayley ... means you're a proper grown up now. I haven't been out for years, just doesn't appeal to me any more.Click to expand...

That's funny I imagined you to be quite a party animal Sarachka! I don't go out much either, but I enjoy it when I do. Nowadays going out for me mainly means the swimming club on a Tuesday and Friday evening though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif

Sorry it was a let down Hayley:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had something important to say but I've forgotten what 'twas :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've strained my thumb! :shock: I don't know how but it's oddly painful!
> 
> Trin when did you get sickness? Still nothing for me and no particular symptoms :shrug: And did anyone get groin twinges beyond their BFP?

I felt frankly crampy and kept thinking I was on the verge of another mc for ages. The ms struck at exactly 7 weeks - I remember because it was the day that dh left for Zimbabwe

EDIT: Have you got any Arnica for the thumb?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've remembered! HAYLEY! The dress Holly is wearing in my new avatar pic is the one from you :hugs: She always looks really pretty in it :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hello just checking in to see how you all are?
> had my 1st night out last night was a huge disappointment
> 
> Sorry it was disappointing Hayley ... means you're a proper grown up now. I haven't been out for years, just doesn't appeal to me any more.Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny I imagined you to be quite a party animal Sarachka! I don't go out much either, but I enjoy it when I do. Nowadays going out for me mainly means the swimming club on a Tuesday and Friday evening though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> Sorry it was a let down Hayley:nope:Click to expand...

I really don't enjoy it much either. Mostly because I'm always too tired. Getting home and feeding the kids then getting dressed is far too much effort :haha:

The crazy lesbians are 20 min late so far


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I had something important to say but I've forgotten what 'twas :-k

SYMPTOM!!!!! It's preggy brain :wacko::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've strained my thumb! :shock: I don't know how but it's oddly painful!
> 
> Trin when did you get sickness? Still nothing for me and no particular symptoms :shrug: And did anyone get groin twinges beyond their BFP?
> 
> I felt frankly crampy and kept thinking I was on the verge of another mc for ages. The ms struck at exactly 7 weeks - I remember because it was the day that dh left for Zimbabwe
> 
> EDIT: Have you got any Arnica for the thumb?Click to expand...

I don't even feel crampy:cry: I've read a million times that morning sickness comes later but as you know 2 consecutive mcs puts the fear in you! I feel splendid and not even tired. Mind you I've just had an hour's nap:blush: But that was an accident, I was reading on the bed:shrug: DH did the same and he's not pregnant!

DH has every brand of Arnica product known to mankind for his permanent sporting injuries but I think I need to put my arm in a sling and have DH bring me tea and toast in bed and massage my feet:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had something important to say but I've forgotten what 'twas :-k
> 
> SYMPTOM!!!!! It's preggy brain :wacko::haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

I have another important thing to say, on the subject of FEET! DH has a heel injury at the moment and is not running, only cycling, to train for a race he has in October, and gets me to massage the painful zone. So last night when I was doing my nurse bit I said that he needs a pedispa with massage function :angelnot: He said that was a fantastic idea and we should order one from Darty on the internet! :rofl:

So maybe I can have the monkey book from my MIL and a charm for my bracelet from DH for my B'day now:-k Since the spa is a family investment


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've strained my thumb! :shock: I don't know how but it's oddly painful!
> 
> Trin when did you get sickness? Still nothing for me and no particular symptoms :shrug: And did anyone get groin twinges beyond their BFP?
> 
> I felt frankly crampy and kept thinking I was on the verge of another mc for ages. The ms struck at exactly 7 weeks - I remember because it was the day that dh left for Zimbabwe
> 
> EDIT: Have you got any Arnica for the thumb?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even feel crampy:cry: I've read a million times that morning sickness comes later but as you know 2 consecutive mc's puts the fear in you! I feel splendid and not even tired. Mind you I've just had an hour's nap:blush: But that was an accident, I was reading on the bed:shrug: DH did the same and he's not pregnant!
> 
> DH has every brand of Arnica product known to mankind for his permanent sporting injuries but I think I need to put my arm in a sling and have DH bring me tea and toast in bed and massage my feet:haha:Click to expand...

Being brought stuff and massaged is a much better therapy that Arnica :thumbup:

My friend and her gf have just bbmed to say they are leaving now :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had something important to say but I've forgotten what 'twas :-k
> 
> SYMPTOM!!!!! It's preggy brain :wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I have another important thing to say, on the subject of FEET! DH has a heel injury at the moment and is not running, only cycling, to train for a race he has in October, and gets me to massage the painful zone. So last night when I was doing my nurse bit I said that he needs a pedispa with massage function :angelnot: He said that was a fantastic idea and we should order one from Darty on the internet! :rofl:
> 
> So maybe I can have the monkey book from my MIL and a charm for my bracelet from DH for my B'day now:-k Since the spa is a family investmentClick to expand...

I applaud your wily way! https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/awad/bow-down-together.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun with your crazy lesbians Trin https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/gay-bisou2.gif I'm off to play with Holly now...might go out and collect conkers if the rain holds off :happydance:


----------



## Essie

This was posted in the breastfeeding forum https://theleakyboob.com/2011/08/baby-explains-normal-newborn-behavior/

I read it when I was having a really frustrating nightfeed with Lyra and it made me :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi Girls :)
> At Grandma and Grandpa's house.... Been less than comfortable :(
> It was a four hour drive down, for one - my feet were seriously unrecognizable as feet/ankles when we arrived. And my grandma is getting a little... old - so she says last night, "Well, I didn't go to the grocery store, so we don't have much for eating in the house." :shock: I guess I'm glad I brought some of my yogurt that I like (been making sure I get at least two servings a day since taking the antibiotic)....
> So this morning she makes some oatmeal she has on hand. I dish up a small scoop because I'm not big on oatmeal and I'm trying not to eat much as far as sugar and grains goes... And she also plops down a plate of bakery muffins... they get free bakery items from the local grocery store for their old folks group. MY GRANDMA HAS ADVANCED DIABETES, not sure why they always eat so much sugar/grains!
> 
> And then there's no lunch served... So I break down and eat a muffin. I'm starving! My parents went out to explore some of the covered bridges in this area (I didn't feel like sitting in the car again) and they got lunch while they were out. :cry:
> 
> Then my grandma announces she's going to the store to get stuff for dinner. Dinner consisted of over-cooked country fried steak, mashed potatoes and green beans. There was enough for each person to have 1 steak about three inches wide and about 1/4 inch thick and 1 plop of potatoes and a small scoop of beans. :shock: I was still hungry. Grandma announces she has desert and brings out ice-cream sandwiches and orange cream popsicles. Everyone ate two! I just had an ice-cream sandwich because I was still so hungry...
> 
> And then grandma says, "If you need anything else, there's ice-cream, cookies, bread, brownies, and more popsicles." :shock:
> 
> What's a girl gotta do to get some real food around here? I'm quite jealous as I made DH a delicious meatloaf for him to munch on this weekend.... I'd kill for some of that right now! :cry:
> 
> I'M SO HUNGRY!!
> 
> What's better? Eating a ton of sugar crap food and feeling like poo and having diarrhea? Or eating nothing??

Gawd Luna - sounds a bit of a bleak visit to Grandmas :( Never mind, you'll be back home soon and can get stuck in to some good wholesome nom noms :munch:

Hope your swelling isn't too dramatic :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> B - I love your avatar pic. Holly looks so sweet.
> 
> Luna - I'm sorry you're struggling with the food, it does sound awful. I hope there's something better on offer today for you and bebe.
> 
> Addie - thinking of you, hope you're okay.
> 
> Lyra had a limpet night last night and wouldn't go in her moses basket. I think it might be because she met lots of new people yesterday and her routine was disrupted. She just wanted mummy cuddles. It was lovely seeing DH family though, seeing them again today hopefully. Hope you are all having good weekends :flower:

Hi Essie :wave:

I agree...any change in routine or "big" event seems to have an effect on Cara too. My mum being here really disrupted her, especially at night where her feed and sleep times went haywire. Hope you're having a lovely time again with DH's family :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi turtles. I am ok as is my house aside from the leak in my closet ( ahh my clothes!!) My family has trees down and a flood in the basement but everyone is ok. We r waiting to hear about our beach house and hope it's ok. When it started getting bad I went to sleep. Staring at the trees leaning over my house was making me nervous so I decided just to sleep it out. Haven't gone out but looks like just branches have come down so not bad. Hopefully my town does not have floods.


----------



## addie25

So bored. Every store is closed and I am not sure if I want to go out because roads may be closed because of floods and it will just get annoying trying to get anywhere. LA LA LA where are all the turtles???? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.
> 
> Kids with ADHD are given caffeine to calm down. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> And Ritalin is an amphetamine!Click to expand...
> 
> lol yes.Click to expand...

MDMA (ecstasy) started as a Parkinson's med. Apparently it's 'wiring' like they're reversed in a specific aspect (to us) maybe the same is true with ADHD.


----------



## Sarachka

I remember seeing a report on E helping Parkinsons bc they had a guy suffering from it doing flips at the gymnastics national training centre!


----------



## Sarachka

Facking starving!


----------



## TrinityMom

I finished my painting and distressed it :thumbup: (keep in mind I am no Bethany :haha:)

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/303762_10150359690499880_594719879_9871786_4749054_n.jpghttps://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/302056_10150359691959880_594719879_9871820_7893213_n.jpg


----------



## addie25

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO quiet on here today.

I am watching Bride Wars it is hilarious!!!!!! :rofl:

I WANT TO LEAVE THE HOUSE!!!!! NEWS SAID NOT 2!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA :headspin:

I WOULD ORDER IN PIZZA BUT I WOULD JUST BE TALKING TO MYSELF BECAUSE ALL STORES ARE CLOSED!:telephone:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Caffiene doesn't have the same effect on children as adults... its not until puberty that caffiene takes affect. It's the sugars that has the babies bouncing.
> 
> Kids with ADHD are given caffeine to calm down. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> And Ritalin is an amphetamine!Click to expand...
> 
> lol yes.Click to expand...
> 
> MDMA (ecstasy) started as a Parkinson's med. Apparently it's 'wiring' like they're reversed in a specific aspect (to us) maybe the same is true with ADHD.Click to expand...

Ritalin isn't actually an amphetamine. It has some structural similarities - in the same way as codeine and heroin have structural similarities. In ADHD it's the Dopamine pathway that doesn't function correctly, which also happens in Parkinsons (but has different effects)


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I hope addie is ok :nope: and any other turtles on the east coast.. 8 people have died as a result of accidents caused by the hurricane 2 of them children there is no power like mother nature on a rampage :( its 580 miles wide at the moment with 75mph winds and is a category one hurricane.
> 
> I know I keep popping on to see if addie's posted, mind you the tubes are likely to be a bit blocked:nope:Click to expand...

I just read back and saw my turtle friends were checking in on me. You girls are lovely. Thanks for your concern!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:

EDIT!!!! OMGGGGG MY FRIEND WHO LIVES 10 MIN AWAY TOOK A PICTURE OF HIS NEIGHBOR IN A ROW BOAT MAKING HIS WAY AROUND HIS DEVELOPMENT BC IT IS SO FLOODED. DH AND I ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LUCKY OUR STREET IS NOT FLOODED LIKE THAT BUT LETS US KNOW NOT TO LEAVE THE HOUSE BECAUSE GOD KNOWS HOW MANY STREETS ARE LIKE THAT. I MEAN HE IS IN A ROW BOAT ON HIS STREET HOW CRAZY IS THAT!!!!!!

They are taking it well tho. On facebook they have pictures of the flooded development and its a group of DHs friends that live together in this house and on facebooks "my property is now waterfront" his roommate goes " does that increase the value of our house" and his friend goes "Im going to drown u" LOL they are all so ******** and hopefully took the news seriously and stocked up on food. Wish I could bring them something but I do not have a boat!


----------



## Sarachka

omg omg omg there's a line


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> omg omg omg there's a line

what!!!!!!!!! Post a picture!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

ok the line is absolutely unmistakable. no squinting, electric lights, glasses, etc needed


----------



## Sarachka

why did i tip the cup of pee away and not use my Superdrug BIGGUN!!???
 



Attached Files:







holyshit.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's the bomb we've been waiting for! Hurrah! :yipee:

PIC!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poofucks I'm on lurker coming asap on big computer, give me ten mins :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

Yayayayayyayayayayyayayayayay


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> why did i tip the cup of pee away and not use my Superdrug BIGGUN!!???

Oh my freaking god!!!!!!!!!
Are you playing with us??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie glad you're safe :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Taken with iPhone after maybe 5 mins

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9649a693.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> This was posted in the breastfeeding forum https://theleakyboob.com/2011/08/baby-explains-normal-newborn-behavior/
> 
> I read it when I was having a really frustrating nightfeed with Lyra and it made me :cry:

That is so sweet. I had to share it on my Dr Mom page


----------



## addie25

That's a line all right!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

BTW that's fluff not a pube on the iphone photo!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Taken with iPhone after maybe 5 mins
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9649a693.jpg

That is one BEAUTIFUL line


I AM SO HAPPY :yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Taken with iPhone after maybe 5 mins
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9649a693.jpg
> 
> That is one BEAUTIFUL line
> 
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY :yipee::wohoo::yipee:Click to expand...

It is, isn't it?!? Even me, Ms NMA 1982-Present can see that it's a PROPER LINE!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Taken with iPhone after maybe 5 mins
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9649a693.jpg
> 
> That is one BEAUTIFUL line
> 
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY :yipee::wohoo::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> It is, isn't it?!? Even me, Ms NMA 1982-Present can see that it's a PROPER LINE!Click to expand...

No denying it :thumbup: that's a bona fide line :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

FUCK MY TOO COOL FOR SMILIES RULE!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

i'm a bit crampy. tell me that's OK!
 



Attached Files:







holyshit3.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

Hahah!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a 12 dpo line Sarachka!!!
I can tell by the density of the line!!! I told you not to go by my early O!!! 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
The buggers better both stick so we can be bump buddies:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sarachka

oh crap i have food in the oven!!!! :lmao:


----------



## Sarachka

Yes Holly!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

I was STARVING and now I have NO appetite


----------



## Sarachka

I'm really crampy now


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm really crampy now

It's the stress, in 3 days you'll be freaking out coz you don't feel a thing:haha:

CONGRATULATIONS my love I'm sooooo happy for you:friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The BBM clan have been informed :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Get a ticker!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks B congrats sarachka when are you gonna tell OH :)


----------



## Sarachka

Shouldn't I wait til the DIGI results?!


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Thanks B congrats sarachka when are you gonna tell OH :)

Not until a digi speaketh!


----------



## addie25

Omg the roads around my house r flooded I'm trapped!!!!! :cry: water up to peoples chests!! How long do u think it will take to get this settled. I may go out and see what's going on. Hopefully my car doesn't get stuck in water.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok for anyone who can can you all download an app called what's app! Its a free I'm program like BBM but is compatible across all smartphones :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hi turtles. I am ok as is my house aside from the leak in my closet ( ahh my clothes!!) My family has trees down and a flood in the basement but everyone is ok. We r waiting to hear about our beach house and hope it's ok. When it started getting bad I went to sleep. Staring at the trees leaning over my house was making me nervous so I decided just to sleep it out. Haven't gone out but looks like just branches have come down so not bad. Hopefully my town does not have floods.

Sorry Sarachka's splendid line distracted me from the hurricane! So glad the damage isn't as bad as it might have been, it must have been so scary! And very glad you still have internet connection:D Has your cat calmed down?!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Shouldn't I wait til the DIGI results?!

Yeah but it's more of a formality than anything else when you've got a line that clear! I use digis mainly to clear up squinting issues! But you should do a digi just for the high of seeing it in words:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Get a digi tonight!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You are in a phase of liking your OH I hope Sarachka? Coz you could be stuck with him for a while now :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Woooohoooo Sara I knew u was this month esp when you said this was goin to be a long cycle earlier! Soooo happy for u! X


----------



## Mollykins

Omg! Sarah!! I think I just fainted.



:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> You are in a phase of liking your OH I hope Sarachka? :haha:

:rofl::rofl: that made me snort. Yes since my EPIC tantrum on Wednesday he has been absolutely perfect. I can't get one tonight, everywhere's closed by this time on a Sunday and tomorrow is bank holiday! I will get a digi tomorrow though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I am SOOOOOOOO happy for you Sarachka!!*

It's hard to convey emotion in this little post reply box but honestly I am thrilled, and it takes me back to our first meeting on that other thread almost a year ago and I feel all nostalgic and fond of you and soooooo happy that all the months of frustration have finally come to a line :cry::cry::cry:

I nuv you:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I met you even before the Turtles, setting out for the first goes of ttc. I have actual tears, I'm such a woosy pants


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you think you'll still have loads of sex or will you worry about dislodging beanie?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I met you even before the Turtles, setting out for the first goes of ttc. I have actual tears, I'm such a woosy pants

I didn't know you two had met before the thread. :awww: very special. :hugs: Kit and I "met before the thread too. Any others turtles meet before?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I met you even before the Turtles, setting out for the first goes of ttc. I have actual tears, I'm such a woosy pants
> 
> I didn't know you two had met before the thread. :awww: very special. :hugs: Kit and I "met before the thread too. Any others turtles meet before?Click to expand...

Yep, I may even have been two timing you turtles for a very short time but I soon realised that here was home, and Sarachka came along shortly after since she saw what fun I was having here :bunny:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka! I log off for the afternoon and come back to a big in-your-face no squinting required line! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet you can't stop looking in wonder at your stick Sarachka!!

*Trin*, beautious job on the cabinet by the way, it looks lovely :thumbup: Wel jel actually, would love a pigeon hole unit like that :hissy: :brat:


----------



## addie25

Maybe should go home.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Omg Sarachka! I log off for the afternoon and come back to a big in-your-face no squinting required line! :happydance: :dust:

Fun isn't it :happydance: And to think you were nearly only going to get some pictures I took in the forest this afternoon of wild boor footprints in the mud :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Maybe should go home.
> View attachment 256866

Blimey!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet you can't stop looking in wonder at your stick Sarachka!!
> 
> *Trin*, beautious job on the cabinet by the way, it looks lovely :thumbup: Wel jel actually, would love a pigeon hole unit like that :hissy: :brat:

It's originally from a shop in Port St Johns down the south coast - tiny little town that dh's great grandfather discovered a shipwreck at and set up the town. It's full of borer - we live in a terrible borer belt; in summer they even eat holes in the loo paper :haha: very annoying tho :growlmad:

Anyway. it was a horrible dark book shelf and now it is shabby chic distressed :thumbup: Can't wait to put the books on the shelf tomorrow


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Omg Sarachka! I log off for the afternoon and come back to a big in-your-face no squinting required line! :happydance: :dust:
> 
> Fun isn't it :happydance: And to think you were nearly only going to get some pictures I took in the forest this afternoon of wild boor footprints in the mud :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: I usually check in on the lurkberry to make sure I don't miss anything important but I was so busy with dh family I didn't get the chance. Then log on to see I've missed exciting news!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *I am SOOOOOOOO happy for you Sarachka!!*
> 
> It's hard to convey emotion in this little post reply box but honestly I am thrilled, and it takes me back to our first meeting on that other thread almost a year ago and I feel all nostalgic and fond of you and soooooo happy that all the months of frustration have finally come to a line :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I nuv you:hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> I met you even before the Turtles, setting out for the first goes of ttc. I have actual tears, I'm such a woosy pants




HollyMonkey said:


> Do you think you'll still have loads of sex or will you worry about dislodging beanie?


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Thanks Bethany, I do think it's very appropriate and beautiful that we're in this together. I nuv you LOADS too. I just wish Jaynie was joining us :cry:




Essie said:


> Omg Sarachka! I log off for the afternoon and come back to a big in-your-face no squinting required line! :happydance: :dust:

Ahh a Sarachka bomb wouldn't have it any other way!



HollyMonkey said:


> Bet you can't stop looking in wonder at your stick Sarachka!!

nope, I can't!



mummyApril said:


> Woooohoooo Sara I knew u was this month esp when you said this was goin to be a long cycle earlier! Soooo happy for u! X

Thank you!!!!



Mollykins said:


> Omg! Sarah!! I think I just fainted.
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:

:hugs: thanks Moll


----------



## TrinityMom

I keep chanting "Sezi's got a bebe" in my head :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

OH just came home so I told him, I was bursting at the seems.

I bounce down stairs and give him the usually kisses and cuddles that he gets when he comes home and say:

Me:do you want some good news?!
OH: Yes
Me: *holds up IC*
OH: OK I don't know what that is

:rofl:

So clearly my attempts to keep my whole TTC obsession a secret for the last 11 months has been successful, he had no idea what the IC was!

Me: it's a pregnancy test ... and that's two lines
OH: What does that mean?

*Let's hope the baby gets my looks AND my brains! *


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> I keep chanting "Sezi's got a bebe" in my head :happydance:

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I dunno if I should text Jaynie. I really wanted this to be her month too


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I dunno if I should text Jaynie. I really wanted this to be her month too

I think she'd be upset if you didn't tell her....


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to save my wee-wee and do the Superdrug one later on


----------



## new mummy2010

congratulations sezi sooo freeking happy for you :happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

[/SIZE]


Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hello just checking in to see how you all are?
> had my 1st night out last night was a huge disappointment
> 
> Sorry it was disappointing Hayley ... means you're a proper grown up now. I haven't been out for years, just doesn't appeal to me any more.Click to expand...

umm i know what you mean!! i have waited bloody 10 mths near enough, it was a girl from works 21st party and i went for a drink with lee first as it was his friends b'day too then off to this party which was like a bloody morge!!
so we headed back to town it was pants:cry:
mum was sooo excited to look after both the boys and it was pointless:growlmad:
would much prefered to go for a lush meal with lee and afew drinkys in a nice bar:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hello just checking in to see how you all are?
> had my 1st night out last night was a huge disappointment
> 
> Sorry it was disappointing Hayley ... means you're a proper grown up now. I haven't been out for years, just doesn't appeal to me any more.Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny I imagined you to be quite a party animal Sarachka! I don't go out much either, but I enjoy it when I do. Nowadays going out for me mainly means the swimming club on a Tuesday and Friday evening though https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> Sorry it was a let down Hayley:nope:Click to expand...


well im planning a lovely night out for me and lee hopefully somewhere more exciting than where we live!! i did have more fun spinning b i know what you mean!!




HollyMonkey said:


> I've remembered! HAYLEY! The dress Holly is wearing in my new avatar pic is the one from you :hugs: She always looks really pretty in it :kiss:


:thumbup:she certainly does look pretty:hugs:




addie25 said:


> Hi turtles. I am ok as is my house aside from the leak in my closet ( ahh my clothes!!) My family has trees down and a flood in the basement but everyone is ok. We r waiting to hear about our beach house and hope it's ok. When it started getting bad I went to sleep. Staring at the trees leaning over my house was making me nervous so I decided just to sleep it out. Haven't gone out but looks like just branches have come down so not bad. Hopefully my town does not have floods.

hey addie glad your ok not so cool for oh's friends hey :wacko:



Sarachka said:


> FUCK MY TOO COOL FOR SMILIES RULE!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:headspin::dance::laugh2:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey sezi do you think it was whilst you we're on your holidays?


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey sezi do you think it was whilst you we're on your holidays?

I did mention that to OH. I was there for CD 10-14 so very possibly!


----------



## new mummy2010

hey jaynie is here for the news


----------



## Sarachka

crampy cramp


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sezi do you think it was whilst you we're on your holidays?
> 
> I did mention that to OH. I was there for CD 10-14 so very possibly!Click to expand...

Something occurred to me:
My dh took charge of the whole Luna eclipse conception
Theirry was in on the bebe making this round
And Charlie surprised you and took you away

The men took charge and we got babies :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sezi do you think it was whilst you we're on your holidays?
> 
> I did mention that to OH. I was there for CD 10-14 so very possibly!Click to expand...
> 
> Something occurred to me:
> My dh took charge of the whole Luna eclipse conception
> Theirry was in on the bebe making this round
> And Charlie surprised you and took you away
> 
> The men took charge and we got babies :happydance:Click to expand...

About bloody time mine did!!

He told me that if I can show him a positive digi tomorrow he'll stop ALL his bad-boy antics. Aww ok darling. And perhaps I'm having octuplets


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to drive you all INSANE with questions. 

I have a really bad back ache right now. Can I put a hot water bottle in-between my shoulder blades? 

Holly to answer your earlier question - I've told him no sex for a while!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Who wants to see my wild boar footprints I saw today? :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

Me! you know your stuffs Hol


----------



## kit_cat

*splutters uncontrollably and marvels at how fast diet coke can actually fly out of your nose*

OHHHH MYYYYY GAWWWWWWWD!!! 

Sezi!!! I am unbelievably happy for you darling! That is one fa-buh-less line on that IC! There is no doubt about it. I feel quite emotional actually :cry:...you've only bloomin' gone and done it you amazing lady you! 

*YOU ARE PREGGO!!!!!! **YOU ARE PREGGO!!!!! **YOU ARE PREGGO!!!!!*

Thought I'd say it a few times as I bet it takes a while to sink in :happydance: Cannot wait for the sacred digi to speaketh unto us :cloud9:

NUV YOU! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to drive you all INSANE with questions.
> 
> I have a really bad back ache right now. Can I put a hot water bottle in-between my shoulder blades?
> 
> Holly to answer your earlier question - I've told him no sex for a while!!

Yes, hot water bottle on the back is fine :thumbup: OMG no sex :shock: You couldn't have hidden it for long from him anyway then! Like me when I refuse a glass of wine! And yesterday a mate asked me if I wanted to do a mountain bike race with him next weekend and I said I couldn't and he said "you're pregnant aren't you":haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to drive you all INSANE with questions.
> 
> I have a really bad back ache right now. Can I put a hot water bottle in-between my shoulder blades?
> 
> Holly to answer your earlier question - I've told him no sex for a while!!

You can use a hot water bottle - I have one on me now :cloud9:

Remember what I was telling B - I felt like I was on the verge of mc for ages. Very crampy. And like B says, then they disappear and leave you confused!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Me! you know your stuffs Hol

:yipee: I have a taker for boar prints! :yipee: Holly knows how to find them too, at least she thinks she does, she was sooooooo cute I almost died of her cuteness, the way she crouched down and studied the forest floor very carefully and called me over to point out things she thought were boar prints and they never were :cry: I had to pretend sometimes and take a picture of the floor anyway, she was so chuffed with herself I didn't want to hurt her feelings :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Me! you know your stuffs Hol
> 
> :yipee: I have a taker for boar prints! :yipee: Holly knows how to find them too, at least she thinks she does, she was sooooooo cute I almost died of her cuteness, the way she crouched down and studied the forest floor very carefully and called me over to point out things she thought were boar prints and they never were :cry: I had to pretend sometimes and take a picture of the floor anyway, she was so chuffed with herself I didn't want to hurt her feelings :awww:Click to expand...

I showed Alex some tiny ants in my mums garden back in July and he said "ooooooh yeaaaahhhhhh" it was SO cute


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> *splutters uncontrollably and marvels at how fast diet coke can actually fly out of your nose*
> 
> OHHHH MYYYYY GAWWWWWWWD!!!
> 
> Sezi!!! I am unbelievably happy for you darling! That is one fa-buh-less line on that IC! There is no doubt about it. I feel quite emotional actually :cry:...you've only bloomin' gone and done it you amazing lady you!
> 
> *YOU ARE PREGGO!!!!!! **YOU ARE PREGGO!!!!! **YOU ARE PREGGO!!!!!*
> 
> Thought I'd say it a few times as I bet it takes a while to sink in :happydance: Cannot wait for the sacred digi to speaketh unto us :cloud9:
> 
> NUV YOU! :hugs::kiss:

Thanks Kit!!!! I'm emotional too! I'm storing up my wee for the superdrug test


----------



## HollyMonkey

We didn't actually see any boar but they'd passed just before us since the earth had been freshly laboured by them at the path edges:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 0









014.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 0









015.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 0









018.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 0









020.jpg
File size: 77 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Me! you know your stuffs Hol
> 
> :yipee: I have a taker for boar prints! :yipee: Holly knows how to find them too, at least she thinks she does, she was sooooooo cute I almost died of her cuteness, the way she crouched down and studied the forest floor very carefully and called me over to point out things she thought were boar prints and they never were :cry: I had to pretend sometimes and take a picture of the floor anyway, she was so chuffed with herself I didn't want to hurt her feelings :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> I showed Alex some tiny ants in my mums garden back in July and he said "ooooooh yeaaaahhhhhh" it was SO cuteClick to expand...

:awww: 

Holly likes lady birds and dung beatles :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: sezi text me :cloud9: with her news :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Congrats you! :haha: at Charlie. I'd love to share it but life's a bitch... It's still good for you, don't be fretting about moi! :awww:

I was just out getting fried rice for tea. We've had a massive film weekend, I've loved it really we rarely stay in - just the two of us although unfortunaltely I've been a but PMS and so it could have been better! Alas tomorrow we have to go to the new house and clean and get the basics in. T'is all tiring to think about it :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to drive you all INSANE with questions.
> 
> I have a really bad back ache right now. Can I put a hot water bottle in-between my shoulder blades?
> 
> Holly to answer your earlier question - I've told him no sex for a while!!
> 
> You can use a hot water bottle - I have one on me now :cloud9:
> 
> Remember what I was telling B - I felt like I was on the verge of mc for ages. Very crampy. And like B says, then they disappear and leave you confused!Click to expand...

Trin did you have a patch like me then where you didn't really have anything going on?

DH told me this evening when I had my bath that my boobs were bigger so, fishing for symptoms, I asked him if he really thought so and he said 'yes signifigantly' which made me happy on the symptoms front, but I won't relax until I feel sick or have food aversions. I did eat a random scrambled egg _ before_ dinner because I really fancied one but is that pregnancy related or just me I wonder?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Just did the superdrug test and a faint line started appearing after a couple of seconds!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: sezi text me :cloud9: with her news :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Congrats you! :haha: at Charlie. I'd love to share it but life's a bitch... It's still good for you, don't be fretting about moi! :awww:
> 
> I was just out getting fried rice for tea. We've had a massive film weekend, I've loved it really we rarely stay in - just the two of us although unfortunaltely I've been a but PMS and so it could have been better! Alas tomorrow we have to go to the new house and clean and get the basics in. T'is all tiring to think about it :dohh:

Hiya Jaynie, haven't seen much of you this weekend, the films explain all!:haha: 

Oooo I'm going to have to get/make you a house warming gift soon!:-k


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/394f3a2b.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Just did the superdrug test and a faint line started appearing after a couple of seconds!!!

Isn't it just the most satisfying thing, after all those blankoids? :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautious line :cloud9: OH should believe that one, since it's in a fancy case!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/04fe47bd.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Just did the superdrug test and a faint line started appearing after a couple of seconds!!!
> 
> Isn't it just the most satisfying thing, after all those blankoids? :cloud9:Click to expand...

YES!!! it is a thing of pure beauty. So two ICs and a superdrug later I'm sure that theres something there. Now we just need it to stick!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/04fe47bd.jpg

Nah! Can't see anything on either of them:shrug: But it's early Sarachka, try weeing again in 48hrs and with fmu :rofl: Ho ho ho I'm so funny:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to drive you all INSANE with questions.
> 
> I have a really bad back ache right now. Can I put a hot water bottle in-between my shoulder blades?
> 
> Holly to answer your earlier question - I've told him no sex for a while!!
> 
> You can use a hot water bottle - I have one on me now :cloud9:
> 
> Remember what I was telling B - I felt like I was on the verge of mc for ages. Very crampy. And like B says, then they disappear and leave you confused!Click to expand...
> 
> Trin did you have a patch like me then where you didn't really have anything going on?
> 
> DH told me this evening when I had my bath that my boobs were bigger so, fishing for symptoms, I asked him if he really thought so and he said 'yes signifigantly' which made me happy on the symptoms front, but I won't relax until I feel sick or have food aversions. I did eat a random scrambled egg _ before_ dinner because I really fancied one but is that pregnancy related or just me I wonder?:shrug:Click to expand...

I did, It was just before the Zim trip and while all the SPCA stuff has just started and I was worried that the stress had left me bebe-less. Then 7 week and the ms started. 10 weeks and the voms stopped (still had random nausea) which made me worry yet again :wacko: After saturday's scan I fell 'legitimately' pregnant (if that makes sense :haha:)

Love the boar prints :thumbup: I should take some of ALica and Emmett :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Just did the superdrug test and a faint line started appearing after a couple of seconds!!!
> 
> Isn't it just the most satisfying thing, after all those blankoids? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! it is a thing of pure beauty. So two ICs and a superdrug later I'm sure that theres something there. Now we just need it to stick!!Click to expand...

We do indeed just need it to stick now:thumbup: One is sitting here oneself hoping ones bean will stick :dust:

Sticky dust for new beans :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/394f3a2b.jpg

That is a thing of beauty :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

It is beautiful trin! I'm going to turn it into a necklace!


----------



## Sarachka

Is this real life??!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Jinx sez :haha:

I am off to bed turtles, clutching my hot water bottle to my lower back. I'm glad I got the table and the bookshelf painted and am rather proud of myself but I am dying in the back area :nope:

I AM going to buy 8 hour cream tomorrow. I have wanted it for longer than forever and my lips are completely chapped and dry and cracked and because they cracked I got a fever blister :growlmad: So I will buy some tomorrow after work ( and use it on Tarq. He still has sores round his mouth from since he had coxsackie)

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

8 hour cream is LOVELY!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my what excitement, exactly a week to the day I posted my digi! I'm off to beddybyes now, special big hug and goodnight kiss to Sarachka and her poppo seedo :hugs: :kiss: and hugs and kisses for turtles in general :hug: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Is this real life??!!

Yes but not as we know it!


----------



## Sarachka

Goodnight my beloved Bethany!

I'm SO nOt going to be able to sleep tonight


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin-O :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Goodnight my beloved Bethany!
> 
> I'm SO nOt going to be able to sleep tonight

You are right, you are so not at all going to be able to sleep. Keep the weesticks by your bed so you don't have to go far to see them in the night:haha:

xxxx Well Done xxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry ladies I have been prettying my nails they now say fantasy pony parties in tiny spangles arranged into letters xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Congrats Sara !!! Tis a beaut !!

What lovely news ...... Let the weeing commence on many tests until it really sinks in xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Stuck on my murky phone as I am not home, yet - but just had to pop in and say 
YAY SEZI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry I can't do big font and colors and whatnot! But my excitement it there!


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks crunchstar. The superdrug has helped it sink in. DigiQuest tomorrow


----------



## firstbaby25

Dem's proper lovely lines!! :happydance: it doesn't sink in does it?! My god, I suspectif you are like me you'll have tons of q's for these lot :haha: have you shown Charlie test 2? :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: I love it when the wad gets good news!


----------



## firstbaby25

There are just 3 stragglers in my gang now!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Pics of my nails followed by a 3 day old hamster babies :D


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Dem's proper lovely lines!! :happydance: it doesn't sink in does it?! My god, I suspectif you are like me you'll have tons of q's for these lot :haha: have you shown Charlie test 2? :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: I love it when the wad gets good news!

Yes I have. He's very happy  neither of us can stop smiling and looking at the test


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Stuck on my murky phone as I am not home, yet - but just had to pop in and say
> YAY SEZI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry I can't do big font and colors and whatnot! But my excitement it there!

Thanks Luna!! Now you need to show me some baby sewing projects!


----------



## poas

OMG SARAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have not read anything apart from the fact that where I open the page you are saying about a card you are going to make and there is a ticker :) :) :) I am so happy for you xx
Now back to actually find your declaration!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Thanks crunchstar. The superdrug has helped it sink in. DigiQuest tomorrow

holy sh&te did i miss something!



:fool::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks crunchstar. The superdrug has helped it sink in. DigiQuest tomorrow
> 
> holy sh&te did i miss something!
> 
> 
> 
> :fool::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


You sure did!


----------



## poas

well.....30 pages later! So pleased for you Sarah (and I told you so,on your squinter :)) 
As for cramps, I too had them,probably for first 12/13 weeks, I was so sure I was going to mc again! And B, my symptoms didn't really start properly till 8 weeks, even then that was inconsistent nausea...I actually said to Ed on the way to our 7wk scan-I bet I get there and they tell me it was a trick peestick!
Kit, I can't drive (spd) so not really able to meet you in person just yet, oh is off on fri so him and harri will prob go into mk for a haircut and wander round-maybe you could meet them in public space (I don't want you scared :s ) or leave it outside your house and he could pick it up? I'm not sure?x


----------



## newbie_ttc

SARAH!!! OMG!!! Jaynie just told me the news on fb!! :wohoo: :yipee: u did it! Congrats my dear!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just me jaynie and newbie left then ... Bet I'm the last straggler standing :sad2:


----------



## firstbaby25

She seems to have gone! Yes hinge just us three stragglers... Not that its not good for the wad, and the individuals! But this sub group is pretty cool. God I'm tired from doing nothing! :howdy: newbie, glad you got the message :thumbup:! 

I've been knitting Erin a scarf this weekend and was hoping to finish it but I just haven't quite finished it. It's cool, zig zags in and out! Navy blue with dusty pink stripes. It's fun.


----------



## addie25

Don't 4get me ging im no preggo yet. And no one will be left without a baby we will all have beautiful healthy babies!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Sarah im so happy for you!!!!!

So I know I am paranoid but I have a little beauty mark on my arm and over the summer it scabbed and then it got a little clear in the middle so I am freaking out that its cancerous (I am sure it is not) but I still worry about these things. I am going to call a plastic surgeon to remove it and test it because I want to be safe. I am not the type as u all know to let things go and hope for the best I jump into action. But what do you think about it turning clear in the middle?


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Don't 4get me ging im no preggo yet. And no one will be left without a baby we will all have beautiful healthy babies!!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Sarah im so happy for you!!!!!
> 
> So I know I am paranoid but I have a little beauty mark on my arm and over the summer it scabbed and then it got a little clear in the middle so I am freaking out that its cancerous (I am sure it is not) but I still worry about these things. I am going to call a plastic surgeon to remove it and test it because I want to be safe. I am not the type as u all know to let things go and hope for the best I jump into action. But what do you think about it turning clear in the middle?

Addie, I had one on my leg do the same thing. It scabbed all weird and went clear in the middle. This was a couple years ago and it's tanned back up a bit since then - but I had my doctor look at it (and several others) this year and she said it was totally normal. Still worth checking out, I think. Best to get it done before being pregnant, though, if they want to remove it. They have to use a local anesthetic and for me personally I wouldn't want to have that in my system while pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't 4get me ging im no preggo yet. And no one will be left without a baby we will all have beautiful healthy babies!!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Sarah im so happy for you!!!!!
> 
> So I know I am paranoid but I have a little beauty mark on my arm and over the summer it scabbed and then it got a little clear in the middle so I am freaking out that its cancerous (I am sure it is not) but I still worry about these things. I am going to call a plastic surgeon to remove it and test it because I want to be safe. I am not the type as u all know to let things go and hope for the best I jump into action. But what do you think about it turning clear in the middle?
> 
> Addie, I had one on my leg do the same thing. It scabbed all weird and went clear in the middle. This was a couple years ago and it's tanned back up a bit since then - but I had my doctor look at it (and several others) this year and she said it was totally normal. Still worth checking out, I think. Best to get it done before being pregnant, though, if they want to remove it. They have to use a local anesthetic and for me personally I wouldn't want to have that in my system while pregnant. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Why would they knock me out to remove a beauty mark???? :shrug::shrug: Im glad yours was nothing. Last time I had one removed it was nothing and they did not knock me out for it.


----------



## addie25

If they say they think it is nothing I will not have it removed till after I am have baby but when I had one removed a couple years ago they just gave me a numbing shot and removed it.


----------



## addie25

DH is on the phone with his friend that lives around the corner and he is screaming into the phone like as if he is trying to get his friend to hear him around the corner without using the phone!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: They are so loud (he has his friend on speaker) they are not screaming in a bad way at each other they are just being sooooooo loud like they do not know how to use a phone :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie I said they used local anesthetic - so just a numbing shot :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

:dust:

I dreamt last night that I was in a shop and they had a doppler on display that you could trial so I did, and managed to pick up the heartbeat for an instant, and it had a screen too and I saw a flash of my bean. I think this was a wish fulfilment dream :haha: It cost 98&#8364; for the basic model and for the model with internet connection and a range of aviation games on it, based on WW2 planes and with war imagery, it was 375&#8364;! Needless to say I bought neither version of the doppler, although I'm sure the one with aeroplane games was worth the extra 277&#8364; :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Stuck on my murky phone as I am not home, yet - but just had to pop in and say
> YAY SEZI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry I can't do big font and colors and whatnot! But my excitement it there!
> 
> Thanks Luna!! Now you need to show me some baby sewing projects!Click to expand...

I know I'm not Luna but bibs are great to start with! You need loads of them for milky dribble and they're easy to make! I made loads of different coloured towelling ones with coloured binding and sewed daisy stitch flowers on them but you can do ANYTHING with bibs:thumbup:

Since I'm in my mid 30's and have a history of mc (unlike YOU, so don't panic!) I'm waiting until 12 week scan before I do any baby sewing but with a bit of luck and lots of :dust: maybe we'll be sharing sewing time a few weeks from now...[-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka!
CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: so happy for you 

Stick beanie stick :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks everyone. Woken up on cloud 9 still. There's some mild cramping, sore boobies and a backache I would have DEFINITLY numbed with some codeine before now if I wasn't knocked up. 

I'm knocked up! big boy sperminated me!! I have sperm poisonIng!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Stuck on my murky phone as I am not home, yet - but just had to pop in and say
> YAY SEZI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry I can't do big font and colors and whatnot! But my excitement it there!
> 
> Thanks Luna!! Now you need to show me some baby sewing projects!Click to expand...
> 
> I know I'm not Luna but bibs are great to start with! You need loads of them for milky dribble and they're easy to make! I made loads of different coloured towelling ones with coloured binding and sewed daisy stitch flowers on them but you can do ANYTHING with bibs:thumbup:
> 
> Since I'm in my mid 30's and have a history of mc (unlike YOU, so don't panic!) I'm waiting until 12 week scan before I do any baby sewing but with a bit of luck and lots of :dust: maybe we'll be sharing sewing time a few weeks from now...[-o&lt;:dust:Click to expand...

Sewing together!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: I really need to reign myself in and stop with the excitement and not think abt things until 12 too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly just wee'd everywhere having some nappy off time due to sore botty, it was a good excuse to get the febreze floor wash out! I did remind her about the potty but she shook her head, I'm sure she'll let me know when she wants to go on the potty, as with the weaning and everything else!

Anyway, where was I in my ramblings. Ah yes, sewing- I have a pair of jeans that are no longer desired by myself since the fly zip is broken and they're old so I'm going to convert them into something for Holly- there's probably enough if I patchwork it for a little waist coat. I could even embroider a russian doll on the back. Hmmm. Many possibilities.

AUTUMN IS IN THE AIR THIS MORNING! It's DELICIOUS!!! My fave season :cloud9: CONKERS!!! 

Symptoms- boobs sensitive when I poke'em about or when dh tries to get his mitts on them. Temp at 37.4 this morning, backache. I'm always hungry so that one doesn't count, but I'm hungry. But it's all bollox coz when I had my very first mc at 8 weeks I was really sick and huge boobs and gagged at every smell etc etc so I should really not worry about symptoms :dohh: Thanks Lissy for your reassurance :thumbup:

Off to do stuff. Happy Mondays melon twisters :hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Funny things OH has said:

I knew you were pregnant because you smelt like baby yesterday
So it's Noah, right?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Stuck on my murky phone as I am not home, yet - but just had to pop in and say
> YAY SEZI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry I can't do big font and colors and whatnot! But my excitement it there!
> 
> Thanks Luna!! Now you need to show me some baby sewing projects!Click to expand...
> 
> I know I'm not Luna but bibs are great to start with! You need loads of them for milky dribble and they're easy to make! I made loads of different coloured towelling ones with coloured binding and sewed daisy stitch flowers on them but you can do ANYTHING with bibs:thumbup:
> 
> Since I'm in my mid 30's and have a history of mc (unlike YOU, so don't panic!) I'm waiting until 12 week scan before I do any baby sewing but with a bit of luck and lots of :dust: maybe we'll be sharing sewing time a few weeks from now...[-o&lt;:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Sewing together!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: I really need to reign myself in and stop with the excitement and not think abt things until 12 too.Click to expand...

It's impossible not to indulge a bit, but I've had 2 poofucks this year and you've seen enough poofuck to have a bit of fear, so if you're like me you end up veering between "what colour shall I do the nursery" and "it's probably just a chemical" :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Enjoy your day Sarachka, BFP days are better than birthdays :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Morning!

It's a bank holiday today so Dh is at home. We're going over to my parents later for a BBQ. Dh woke up this morning saying there was a spider on his arm, then he looked at it and said "what the...it's milk...you're leaking on me!" :blush:

What are everyone's plans for today? :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

thank you! I've left OH snorring in bed. I'm awake and that's it. All I can think of is getting my hands on a digi!

Talking of birthdays B, this poppy seed has an EDD of May 6th, 2 days after my birthday!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Thanks everyone. Woken up on cloud 9 still. There's some mild cramping, sore boobies and a backache I would have DEFINITLY numbed with some codeine before now if I wasn't knocked up.
> 
> I'm knocked up! big boy sperminated me!! I have sperm poisonIng!

:rofl: when dh got me preg in feb he was walking around like he was some fertile king its was hilarious :haha:


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. Woken up on cloud 9 still. There's some mild cramping, sore boobies and a backache I would have DEFINITLY numbed with some codeine before now if I wasn't knocked up.
> 
> I'm knocked up! big boy sperminated me!! I have sperm poisonIng!
> 
> :rofl: when dh got me preg in feb he was walking around like he was some fertile king its was hilarious :haha:Click to expand...

Mine did that too. Wandered around like Mr Super Sperm!


----------



## poas

Mine still is walking around like that...probably to remind himself of what sex is-other than a distant memory!!! :)


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Mine still is walking around like that...probably to remind himself of what sex is-other than a distant memory!!! :)

:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Mine still is walking around like that...probably to remind himself of what sex is-other than a distant memory!!! :)
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

i swear my dh has started swaggering down the street:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> thank you! I've left OH snorring in bed. I'm awake and that's it. All I can think of is getting my hands on a digi!
> 
> Talking of birthdays B, this poppy seed has an EDD of May 6th, 2 days after my birthday!

Go get a digi Sezi....I'm so excited to see the words!!!!! Bank holiday Monday though.....will need to be a supermarket :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Crazy insane day! I've been trying to catch up since 10!! Should be able to now...and eat some lunch :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was saving this for Thursday but had a wobble just now \\:D/

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> well.....30 pages later! So pleased for you Sarah (and I told you so,on your squinter :))
> As for cramps, I too had them,probably for first 12/13 weeks, I was so sure I was going to mc again! And B, my symptoms didn't really start properly till 8 weeks, even then that was inconsistent nausea...I actually said to Ed on the way to our 7wk scan-I bet I get there and they tell me it was a trick peestick!
> Kit, I can't drive (spd) so not really able to meet you in person just yet, oh is off on fri so him and harri will prob go into mk for a haircut and wander round-maybe you could meet them in public space (I don't want you scared :s ) or leave it outside your house and he could pick it up? I'm not sure?x

Hiya Lissy :wave:

My friend and her two little girls are coming round on Friday so wouldn't be able to meet up with OH and Harri unfortunately. I can easily drop the things off to your address as I can drive to save OH any trouble :) and Cara and I can just pop over and leave them for you if you're not in? No problem if you'd rather I didn't do that but it's no problem for me at all. Have a wee think about it. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I was saving this for Thursday but had a wobble just now \\:D/
> 
> :dust:

:wohoo:

Fabbo m'love....everything is going just swimmingly :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning!
> 
> It's a bank holiday today so Dh is at home. We're going over to my parents later for a BBQ. Dh woke up this morning saying there was a spider on his arm, then he looked at it and said "what the...it's milk...you're leaking on me!" :blush:
> 
> What are everyone's plans for today? :flower:

:haha:

I get leaky to if Cara is late to feed...although I never managed to leak on OH yet...what fun! :winkwink:

Plans today....a magical day of housework and ironing :wacko: Can't wait!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was saving this for Thursday but had a wobble just now \\:D/
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Fabbo m'love....everything is going just swimmingly :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well as we know, we can't really know, but it's better than a sodding 1-2 where I'd have to rush off for bloods again!:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Bank Holiday England Turtles!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/drapeau43.gif


----------



## x-ginge-x

:( why did I have to be the one too far away for turtle meets :sad2: ts so boring up here and I'm being lazy and laying in bed. Would be nice for me to be pregnant this month but I doubt I will be even after a HSG :(i


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> It's a bank holiday today so Dh is at home. We're going over to my parents later for a BBQ. Dh woke up this morning saying there was a spider on his arm, then he looked at it and said "what the...it's milk...you're leaking on me!" :blush:
> 
> What are everyone's plans for today? :flower:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I get leaky to if Cara is late to feed...although I never managed to leak on OH yet...what fun! :winkwink:
> 
> Plans today....a magical day of housework and ironing :wacko: Can't wait!Click to expand...

I used to start leaking when I heard Holly crying:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was saving this for Thursday but had a wobble just now \\:D/
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Fabbo m'love....everything is going just swimmingly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well as we know, we can't really know, but it's better than a sodding 1-2 where I'd have to rush off for bloods again!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Yes I know, but you're cautious enough for both of us and I am going to make this one stick with my PMA alone :smug:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :( why did I have to be the one too far away for turtle meets :sad2: ts so boring up here and I'm being lazy and laying in bed. Would be nice for me to be pregnant this month but I doubt I will be even after a HSG :(i

You're not that far away Ginge...I'm sure we could arrange a meet up if we put our minds to it!

You will be pregnant Ginge, it's just a matter of time lovely :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> It's a bank holiday today so Dh is at home. We're going over to my parents later for a BBQ. Dh woke up this morning saying there was a spider on his arm, then he looked at it and said "what the...it's milk...you're leaking on me!" :blush:
> 
> What are everyone's plans for today? :flower:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I get leaky to if Cara is late to feed...although I never managed to leak on OH yet...what fun! :winkwink:
> 
> Plans today....a magical day of housework and ironing :wacko: Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> I used to start leaking when I heard Holly crying:haha:Click to expand...

Hey, I started leaking a week or two ago when SOMEONE ELSE'S baby cried :shock: Thank goodness for breast pads!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was saving this for Thursday but had a wobble just now \\:D/
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Fabbo m'love....everything is going just swimmingly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well as we know, we can't really know, but it's better than a sodding 1-2 where I'd have to rush off for bloods again!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know, but you're cautious enough for both of us and I am going to make this one stick with my PMA alone :smug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs: I am feeling serene and positive and all, it's only when I remind myself of January and April (and my mc before Holly) that the little "get real, soooo much can go wrong" voice speaks to me!:devil: Other than that I feel on tip top form after a great holiday and totally up to receiving a bean, and particularly zen about the baby bit, I don't have to buy any baby stuff and Holly is big enough to go up and down steps holding my hand now and by the time baby arrives dust:) she'll be able to do steps on her own, and ride a buggy board and talk :thumbup: So things look easier than had the January bean stuck. And my mum says it's a boy so that must be a good omen for stickiness!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was saving this for Thursday but had a wobble just now \\:D/
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Fabbo m'love....everything is going just swimmingly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well as we know, we can't really know, but it's better than a sodding 1-2 where I'd have to rush off for bloods again!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know, but you're cautious enough for both of us and I am going to make this one stick with my PMA alone :smug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: I am feeling serene and positive and all, it's only when I remind myself of January and April (and my mc before Holly) that the little "get real, soooo much can go wrong" voice speaks to me!:devil: Other than that I feel on tip top form after a great holiday and totally up to receiving a bean, and particularly zen about the baby bit, I don't have to buy any baby stuff and Holly is big enough to go up and down steps holding my hand now and by the time baby arrives dust:) she'll be able to do steps on her own, and ride a buggy board and talk :thumbup: So things look easier than had the January bean stuck. And my mum says it's a boy so that must be a good omen for stickiness!Click to expand...

Well everything happens for a reason or so they say - which even applies to the poofucky stuff, so yes, all systems GO with this little boy bean I think :thumbup: Imagine if it is a boy.....how perfect to have one of each :cloud9: (although I know you have 2 DSS's and I'm not discounting them of course but I mean born of your loins) :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just watched Oscar Pistorius running in the final at the Athletics Championships, bravo Sth Africa!! He came last, but only just, but has no legs from below the knee. So impressive, made me :cry:


----------



## addie25

B I'm not worried at all I think you will have a sticky bean as do I think Sarah will have a sticky bean!!! I can't wait for my transfer I hope I'm preggy with healthy babies with u girls!!!!!!!! :thumbup: not 2 sure what to do today since I am not sure which roads are open :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was saving this for Thursday but had a wobble just now \\:D/
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Fabbo m'love....everything is going just swimmingly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well as we know, we can't really know, but it's better than a sodding 1-2 where I'd have to rush off for bloods again!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know, but you're cautious enough for both of us and I am going to make this one stick with my PMA alone :smug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: I am feeling serene and positive and all, it's only when I remind myself of January and April (and my mc before Holly) that the little "get real, soooo much can go wrong" voice speaks to me!:devil: Other than that I feel on tip top form after a great holiday and totally up to receiving a bean, and particularly zen about the baby bit, I don't have to buy any baby stuff and Holly is big enough to go up and down steps holding my hand now and by the time baby arrives dust:) she'll be able to do steps on her own, and ride a buggy board and talk :thumbup: So things look easier than had the January bean stuck. And my mum says it's a boy so that must be a good omen for stickiness!Click to expand...
> 
> Well everything happens for a reason or so they say - which even applies to the poofucky stuff, so yes, all systems GO with this little boy bean I think :thumbup: Imagine if it is a boy.....how perfect to have one of each :cloud9: (although I know you have 2 DSS's and I'm not discounting them of course but I mean born of your loins) :flower:Click to expand...

I think the experience of having a son in a woman's life is deffo one to be had if poss:thumbup: I love the idea of a girl since I know how yummy Holly is (and of course there's lots of boyness in our house!) but to have a son must be an amazing experience:cloud9: A little confession- if Holly had been a boy I'd be pretty desperate in my heart of hearts for a girl, knowing I won't have a 3rd kid, but since I do have my princess I feel I can relax and have no desire either way:shrug: One of each would be cute and 2 girly wurlies would be cute too:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B I'm not worried at all I think you will have a sticky bean as do I think Sarah will have a sticky bean!!! I can't wait for my transfer I hope I'm preggy with healthy babies with u girls!!!!!!!! :thumbup: not 2 sure what to do today since I am not sure which roads are open :shrug:

That would be so cool if we were all sticky together! When is your transfer? Do you have an exact date?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just watched Oscar Pistorius running in the final at the Athletics Championships, bravo Sth Africa!! He came last, but only just, but has no legs from below the knee. So impressive, made me :cry:

He is SO amazing. And such a humble person. I so admire that he doesn't just stick with the paraolympics and those sorts of events but competes with people with legs. There was an amazing advert with him running with a cheetah. Use to make me :cry: every time


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B I'm not worried at all I think you will have a sticky bean as do I think Sarah will have a sticky bean!!! I can't wait for my transfer I hope I'm preggy with healthy babies with u girls!!!!!!!! :thumbup: not 2 sure what to do today since I am not sure which roads are open :shrug:
> 
> That would be so cool if we were all sticky together! When is your transfer? Do you have an exact date?Click to expand...

Sep 15!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And logically (if it sticks :dust:) it's a boy because ALLLLLLLL my school friends have had one of each :dohh: Must have been something in the water fountains at my high school :haha: Not one has 2 boys or 2 girls! Oh, except one best friend who started reproducing at aged 21 and she has 2 boys and 2 girls so the ratio is the same!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B I'm not worried at all I think you will have a sticky bean as do I think Sarah will have a sticky bean!!! I can't wait for my transfer I hope I'm preggy with healthy babies with u girls!!!!!!!! :thumbup: not 2 sure what to do today since I am not sure which roads are open :shrug:
> 
> That would be so cool if we were all sticky together! When is your transfer? Do you have an exact date?Click to expand...
> 
> Sep 15!!!!Click to expand...

Noted, in the turtle events section of my diary:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B I'm not worried at all I think you will have a sticky bean as do I think Sarah will have a sticky bean!!! I can't wait for my transfer I hope I'm preggy with healthy babies with u girls!!!!!!!! :thumbup: not 2 sure what to do today since I am not sure which roads are open :shrug:
> 
> That would be so cool if we were all sticky together! When is your transfer? Do you have an exact date?Click to expand...
> 
> Sep 15!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Noted, in the turtle events section of my diary:thumbup:Click to expand...

It is coming slow now ahhh..... I have to go to a dermatologist tho to check on a beauty mark that went clearish. Im worried they will remove it and say its an issue and then cant do IVF....I always get so paranoid.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just watched Oscar Pistorius running in the final at the Athletics Championships, bravo Sth Africa!! He came last, but only just, but has no legs from below the knee. So impressive, made me :cry:
> 
> He is SO amazing. And such a humble person. I so admire that he doesn't just stick with the paraolympics and those sorts of events but competes with people with legs. There was an amazing advert with him running with a cheetah. Use to make me :cry: every timeClick to expand...

Yeah the guy interviewed him briefly after the race, he was adorable!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Britain just won the ladies 200 :happydance: 

Right better stop monging in front of the athletics, or at least get my knitting to mong with! I love watching athletics though, very emotional. 

Laters gaters xxxxxxx 

Addie I'm sure it won't affect IVF the beauty spot intervention :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Britain just won the ladies 200 :happydance:
> 
> Right better stop monging in front of the athletics, or at least get my knitting to mong with! I love watching athletics though, very emotional.
> 
> Laters gaters xxxxxxx
> 
> Addie I'm sure it won't affect IVF the beauty spot intervention :thumbup:

LOL I am always nervous about cancer DH dad has skin cancer.:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Britain just won the ladies 200 :happydance:
> 
> Right better stop monging in front of the athletics, or at least get my knitting to mong with! I love watching athletics though, very emotional.
> 
> Laters gaters xxxxxxx
> 
> Addie I'm sure it won't affect IVF the beauty spot intervention :thumbup:
> 
> LOL I am always nervous about cancer DH dad has skin cancer.:blush:Click to expand...

Oh dear - it would be easy to assume the worst then but I'm pretty sure it will not be anything sinister as I've had numerous friends with suspect looking moles that turned out to be nothing at all - try not to stress m'love :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Britain just won the ladies 200 :happydance:
> 
> Right better stop monging in front of the athletics, or at least get my knitting to mong with! I love watching athletics though, very emotional.
> 
> Laters gaters xxxxxxx
> 
> Addie I'm sure it won't affect IVF the beauty spot intervention :thumbup:
> 
> LOL I am always nervous about cancer DH dad has skin cancer.:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear - it would be easy to assume the worst then but I'm pretty sure it will not be anything sinister as I've had numerous friends with suspect looking moles that turned out to be nothing at all - try not to stress m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

I shall try!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly excellent didgi you go there!!

*Who wants to see my digi???*


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> holly excellent didgi you go there!!
> 
> *who wants to see my digi???*

i do i do!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> sarachka said:
> 
> 
> holly excellent didgi you go there!!
> 
> *who wants to see my digi???*
> 
> i do i do!!!!!Click to expand...

Any other takers?


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f5d0d621.jpg

This all feels so surreal


----------



## Essie

A beautiful digi Sarah :dust: I'm so happy and excited for you :happydance:


----------



## addie25

What a lovely DIGI!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Better seeing it in words isn't it sarachka :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f5d0d621.jpg
> 
> This all feels so surreal

W O W!!!!!!!

Not even a 1-2 but a 2-3 :shock: :happydance:

I cannot tell you how happy I am for you and I love seeing it in black and white even better.....not that there was any doubt :hugs:

It will continue to feel surreal for a while yet but maybe you'll be struck by voms and that'll bring it all into focus :haha: So, going by the 2-3 measure, is this a holiday munchkin you're cooking do you think?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay!!:yipee: OH will deffo believe it written "P R E G N A N T" before his eyes! He'll probably think you have 2 to 3 babies in you though:haha:


Since we have exactly same LMP the calculators give us exactly the same EDD!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly excellent didgi you go there!!
> 
> *Who wants to see my digi???*

I do!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f5d0d621.jpg
> 
> This all feels so surreal
> 
> W O W!!!!!!!
> 
> Not even a 1-2 but a 2-3 :shock: :happydance:
> 
> I cannot tell you how happy I am for you and I love seeing it in black and white even better.....not that there was any doubt :hugs:
> 
> It will continue to feel surreal for a while yet but maybe you'll be struck by voms and that'll bring it all into focus :haha: So, going by the 2-3 measure, is this a holiday munchkin you're cooking do you think?Click to expand...

I reckon Sarachka O'd a couple of days after me, we both had our first squinter at the same time and then she stopped testing just when I did a super sensitive digi and some clearblues- had Sarachka brought out the big guns like her superdrug one then and not waited until AF she'd have got a line I'm sure of it! I O'd somewhere between CD 13 and 15 so I guess all the sperm was in her from her holiday and it was just a case of the egg meeting it when she O'd on around CD 15-17. That's my Hollymonkifictheory :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm really pleased with the 2-3. I really can't figure out when ovulation was bc I was getting BFN up to 10/12 days after returning from holiday.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f5d0d621.jpg
> 
> This all feels so surreal
> 
> W O W!!!!!!!
> 
> Not even a 1-2 but a 2-3 :shock: :happydance:
> 
> I cannot tell you how happy I am for you and I love seeing it in black and white even better.....not that there was any doubt :hugs:
> 
> It will continue to feel surreal for a while yet but maybe you'll be struck by voms and that'll bring it all into focus :haha: So, going by the 2-3 measure, is this a holiday munchkin you're cooking do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon Sarachka O'd a couple of days after me, we both had our first squinter at the same time and then she stopped testing just when I did a super sensitive digi and some clearblues- had Sarachka brought out the big guns like her superdrug one then and not waited until AF she'd have got a line I'm sure of it! I O'd somewhere between CD 13 and 15 so I guess all the sperm was in her from her holiday and it was just a case of the egg meeting it on around CD 15-17. That's my theory :haha:Click to expand...

I dunno hollz bc I did test as recently as Wednesday or Thursday and BFN. I can remember exactly when the last test was. The one month I forget all recording, tracking, monitoring etc I catch the eggy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f5d0d621.jpg
> 
> This all feels so surreal
> 
> W O W!!!!!!!
> 
> Not even a 1-2 but a 2-3 :shock: :happydance:
> 
> I cannot tell you how happy I am for you and I love seeing it in black and white even better.....not that there was any doubt :hugs:
> 
> It will continue to feel surreal for a while yet but maybe you'll be struck by voms and that'll bring it all into focus :haha: So, going by the 2-3 measure, is this a holiday munchkin you're cooking do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon Sarachka O'd a couple of days after me, we both had our first squinter at the same time and then she stopped testing just when I did a super sensitive digi and some clearblues- had Sarachka brought out the big guns like her superdrug one then and not waited until AF she'd have got a line I'm sure of it! I O'd somewhere between CD 13 and 15 so I guess all the sperm was in her from her holiday and it was just a case of the egg meeting it on around CD 15-17. That's my theory :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno hollz bc I did test as recently as Wednesday or Thursday and BFN. I can remember exactly when the last test was. The one month I forget all recording, tracking, monitoring etc I catch the eggy!Click to expand...

This is why I'm here, to do it all for you:haha: Bet you didn't test with big guns last Thursday? Digis are mega sensitive, bet a digi would have picked it up last week before AF was due! Anyway it doesn't matter , you've still tested 2 weeks earlier than normal non ttc women :fool: And who cares! It's sooo cool:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey it's a good job you've got a bank holiday to wee on sticks Sarachka!! And post us photos!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And we could even have O'd at the same time and just implanted at different times!! Maybe we'll birth on the the same day!

Sticky dust :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

does anyone have a break down of digi weeks and what hgc level you have to be to hit each one?


----------



## Sarachka

"There is so much love in this room"


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> does anyone have a break down of digi weeks and what hgc level you have to be to hit each one?

Don't go there!!!

1-2 weeks picks up 20 iu of hcg

2-3 weeks picks up 200 iu of hcg

3+ weeks picks up 2000 iu of hcg

The official digi pdf has all the info:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got 1-2 on digi at 12dpo and 2-3 at 17dpo and 3+ at 22dpo x

as a rule 1-2 is 50>
2-3 is 200>
3 is 2000>


----------



## Sarachka

:smug:So 200 miu of hcg at least for me? that's nice


----------



## HollyMonkey

2-3 is exactly right for a test at the time AF is due :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

stop taking digi now trust me itll make ur crazy :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> stop taking digi now trust me itll make ur crazy :wacko:

I was going to take the second one in the packet a week from today ... Should I ... Shouldn't I?


----------



## Sarachka

I really can't believe this is ME posting these images! I really truly thought it would never happen.

PS I am terrified of telling my Mum!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> stop taking digi now trust me itll make ur crazy :wacko:
> 
> I was going to take the second one in the packet a week from today ... Should I ... Shouldn't I?Click to expand...

dont! ull drive urself mad,leave it a week or so.ur beanie is sticky and doing another digi will stress u out if its still 2-3 trust me iv been there x


----------



## Sarachka

I will *try* and chilax!

BTW do yall remember my friend Elisheva who popped on here a couple of times but found it really hard to keep up? Well she MSNed me last night, she's 8 wks 2 days pregnant!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i couldnt believe and still cant believe im preg :haha: i even pause for a second when people say oh when u due? who me ? :haha:

it amazing to think in 2 months time ill be a mummy :wacko:

i was scared to tell my mum just wait for few weeks x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello ha!!
Pwoarhhh sezi that superdruggie has a cracking line lovely !!!!

What pg is the digi on I can't catch up properly on my lurker its sooo slow by time I read a pg you chat another lol


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello ha!!
> Pwoarhhh sezi that superdruggie has a cracking line lovely !!!!
> 
> What pg is the digi on I can't catch up properly on my lurker its sooo slow by time I read a pg you chat another lol


Digi is on page 4880 but I texted it to you too


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I really can't believe this is ME posting these images! I really truly thought it would never happen.
> 
> PS I am terrified of telling my Mum!

Will you tell her before 12 weeks? What reaction are you expecting?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I really can't believe this is ME posting these images! I really truly thought it would never happen.
> 
> PS I am terrified of telling my Mum!
> 
> Will you tell her before 12 weeks? What reaction are you expecting?Click to expand...

Loads and lOads and LOADS of emotional tears ALL.THE.TIME


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello ha!!
Pwoarhhh sezi that superdruggie has a cracking line lovely !!!!

What pg is the digi on I can't catch up properly on my lurker its sooo slow by time I read a pg you chat another lol


----------



## addie25

OHHHH POOOOO JUST TRIED A NEW RECIPE FOR CUP CAKES AND TOTALLY MESSED UP!!!!!!!!!!! :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Step away from the digis Sarachka, only turts who have had a mc have the right since they're stressed about falling levels:haha: You however dooooon't need to worry at all my love! Put the money in the baby stuff fund!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah you have a two pack! Sorry missed that! A week from today would be fine if you want 3+ :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your doc will probably send you for bloods before that though!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Your doc will probably send you for bloods before that though!!

Hmm yeah, you'd think so wouldn't you but over here they often don't even do a pee test - just take your word for it :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I really can't believe this is ME posting these images! I really truly thought it would never happen.
> 
> PS I am terrified of telling my Mum!
> 
> Will you tell her before 12 weeks? What reaction are you expecting?Click to expand...
> 
> Loads and lOads and LOADS of emotional tears ALL.THE.TIMEClick to expand...

Good emotional tears? Do you think she'll be expecting this or have you done a fab job of being really nonchalant about having children around her?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OHHHH POOOOO JUST TRIED A NEW RECIPE FOR CUP CAKES AND TOTALLY MESSED UP!!!!!!!!!!! :nope:

Oops..never mind, try again :thumbup: and send me some over to sample...for quality control purposes only you understand :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OHHHH POOOOO JUST TRIED A NEW RECIPE FOR CUP CAKES AND TOTALLY MESSED UP!!!!!!!!!!! :nope:
> 
> Oops..never mind, try again :thumbup: and send me some over to sample...for quality control purposes only you understand :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL I understand its bc I didn't put the proper amount in while mixing.

DH parents come over and DH shows them the bathroom we just finished and they started clapping LOL they are funny. Then im looking at my cup cakes and DH dad comes in the kitchen and goes "So you working on the baby" 
Yes as a matter of fact this is what it looks like when someone is working on a baby they stand over destroyed cup cakes lol. I told him the date when I was doing the transfer. They are very excited it's nice.


----------



## Sarachka

I do actually have a blood test book for next Wednesday to check if my depression & panic issues could be hormonal and that my liver and thyroid work well. Blood sugar also. So I can just ask them to do hcg too probably.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I do actually have a blood test book for next Wednesday to check if my depression & panic issues could be hormonal and that my liver and thyroid work well. Blood sugar also. So I can just ask them to do hcg too probably.

I am sure they will do that as well. Why no if you are already getting blood taken. I love your new siggy!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

DH was sent home from work today so we are going to see if we can go to a Princeton to walk around and shop. Hopefully roads are not cosed and we can get there!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hope so Addie. I've driven through NJ a few times on my way to NYC but haven't spent anytime there


----------



## LunaLady

Now I can do big fonts and colors...


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: YAY SEZI!!! SEZI HAS A BABY INSIDE HER!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Fabulous 2-3 digi!!! 

:hugs: I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Now I can do big fonts and colors...
> 
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: YAY SEZI!!! SEZI HAS A BABY INSIDE HER!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Fabulous 2-3 digi!!!
> 
> :hugs: I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:

FAAAACK!! I just cant believe it. Every time I cough or sneeze I think in going to dislodge something!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I do actually have a blood test book for next Wednesday to check if my depression & panic issues could be hormonal and that my liver and thyroid work well. Blood sugar also. So I can just ask them to do hcg too probably.

I'm sure they can do hcg at the same time:thumbup: Your results for the hormones could be a bit skewed if you're pregnant though?:shrug: Dunno. Doesn't matter coz you have baby bliss now:cloud9: 

Anyone for trout spread on fibre biscuits? I'm slowwwwwly getting geared up for my GD diet, I've eliminated all fast sugars since 10dpo but can't quite bring myself to do the whole shabang until I've had a scan showing something hopeful! Which is why I'm having lasagne tonight, homemade of course with loads of veg and green salad too so it shouldn't be too glucidic but better indulge a bit while I can:wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm at my mums House with my digi secretly in my handbag!

Holly I need to improve my diet. Lots of nutrients, vitamins and minerals. I have an empty house though, very very bad seeing as tomorrow is Eid and OH is Muslim! (not a very good one mind you!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yeah good diet is dead important when pregnant, especially to try and waylay some of the nasties that can rear up in 2nd and 3rd tri. My doc was shocked that I had jam on my toast, and this was before my GD set in at 26weeks, and she tutted and shook her head and probably considered me unfit to be a mother for such bad food choices. It was wholemeal bread though :nope:


----------



## Elisheva009

Sarachka said:


> I will *try* and chilax!
> 
> BTW do yall remember my friend Elisheva who popped on here a couple of times but found it really hard to keep up? Well she MSNed me last night, she's 8 wks 2 days pregnant!

Hi folks! :hi:

I opened this thread yesterday because I had really bad nausea and couldn't move from the bed and was sooooo happy to read about BFPs from Holly and Sarachka!
Huge congrats ladies! :wohoo:

Congratulations to everyone who has given birth recently too! I hope those of you who are still waiting for your BFPs have good news to share very soon xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Lunes :hi: Are you back home from Granny Sugar's?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Elisheva! CONGRATULATIONS to you too! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I do actually have a blood test book for next Wednesday to check if my depression & panic issues could be hormonal and that my liver and thyroid work well. Blood sugar also. So I can just ask them to do hcg too probably.
> 
> I'm sure they can do hcg at the same time:thumbup: Your results for the hormones could be a bit skewed if you're pregnant though?:shrug: Dunno. Doesn't matter coz you have baby bliss now:cloud9:
> 
> Anyone for trout spread on fibre biscuits? I'm slowwwwwly getting geared up for my GD diet, I've eliminated all fast sugars since 10dpo but can't quite bring myself to do the whole shabang until I've had a scan showing something hopeful! Which is why I'm having lasagne tonight, homemade of course with loads of veg and green salad too so it shouldn't be too glucidic but better indulge a bit while I can:wacko:Click to expand...

Oooh, can I come over??? Trout sounds DELISH! And home made lasagne...!! :cloud9: After my weekend of craptastic food I'd love some REAL stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Lunes :hi: Are you back home from Granny Sugar's?

Yep, got home last night - thank goodness. Had myself a nice helping of leftover meatloaf that I made for DH. Grass-fed beef, yum!! :happydance:
And this morning was our egg lady eggs and sausages and raw milk. Oh, so good!!! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Could not get into the town it's flooded!!!! Back home. My friends going to come over n we will bake and this time get it right!


----------



## Sarachka

I went to the supermarket earlier with my mum and saw some squash, made me think of Luna and Claire!


----------



## Sarachka

In Soviet Russia DIGI says

"&#1073;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;"


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> I went to the supermarket earlier with my mum and saw some squash, made me think of Luna and Claire!

Awwwww :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> In Soviet Russia DIGI says
> 
> "&#1073;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;"

What does the word in your signature say? I think i missed that.


----------



## Sarachka

The word in my sig is Sarachka spelt in the Russian alphabet.


----------



## LunaLady

So I've sold two things since re-opening my Etsy shoppe last month :dance: Nothing big, but it's still fun.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> The word in my sig is Sarachka spelt in the Russian alphabet.

Oh, got it :thumbup: Probably I could have figured that out if I'd had actually used my brain... but I think my brain has left my skull. Taking a little vacation, it is. :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I SO HAPPY :fool: :happydance: :yipee: xx


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> I SO HAPPY :fool: :happydance: :yipee: xx

YAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Why are you so happy? :-k


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I SO HAPPY :fool: :happydance: :yipee: xx
> 
> YAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Why are you so happy? :-kClick to expand...

IM HAVING A BABY ekkkk :happydance:

....ok it took a while to sink it :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I SO HAPPY :fool: :happydance: :yipee: xx
> 
> YAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Why are you so happy? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> IM HAVING A BABY ekkkk :happydance:
> 
> ....ok it took a while to sink it :rofl:Click to expand...

It's insane, it feels like only yesterday you posted some OPKs because you weren't sure when Ovulation was going to be and then a few weeks later some HPTs!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:) and ull be saying the same soon :) this pregnancy has gone sooooo quick


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I SO HAPPY :fool: :happydance: :yipee: xx
> 
> YAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Why are you so happy? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> IM HAVING A BABY ekkkk :happydance:
> 
> ....ok it took a while to sink it :rofl:Click to expand...




babyhopes2010 said:


> :) and ull be saying the same soon :) this pregnancy has gone sooooo quick

It has gone by fast! I am going through a phase again, too, where I cannot believe I'm pregnant. I, of course, went through that in the beginning, and then acknowledged it, and now I'm in denial again :shrug:

We only have like two and a half months, Clare!! :shock:
Are you all prepared?? I haven't even started the nursery..... :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

yep, touch wood & prayers that this is it for me. 

As we know, my OH has a wonderful way with words. Last night he said "so as soon as this one pops out, it's on to the next one"


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> It has gone by fast! I am going through a phase again, too, where I cannot believe I'm pregnant. I, of course, went through that in the beginning, and then acknowledged it, and now I'm in denial again :shrug:
> 
> We only have like two and a half months, Clare!! :shock:
> Are you all prepared?? I haven't even started the nursery..... :blush:

Well you need to start it, because I need pictures!!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> yep, touch wood & prayers that this is it for me.
> 
> As we know, my OH has a wonderful way with words. Last night he said "so as soon as this one pops out, it's on to the next one"

:haha: Eager to show off his spermination power some more, eh??


----------



## babyhopes2010

:wacko:


LunaLady said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I SO HAPPY :fool: :happydance: :yipee: xx
> 
> YAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Why are you so happy? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> IM HAVING A BABY ekkkk :happydance:
> 
> ....ok it took a while to sink it :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :) and ull be saying the same soon :) this pregnancy has gone sooooo quickClick to expand...
> 
> It has gone by fast! I am going through a phase again, too, where I cannot believe I'm pregnant. I, of course, went through that in the beginning, and then acknowledged it, and now I'm in denial again :shrug:
> 
> We only have like two and a half months, Clare!! :shock:
> Are you all prepared?? I haven't even started the nursery..... :blush:Click to expand...

i havent touched the nursery its a spare room full of junk:haha:
i will move some stuff on friday and maybe put up the wardrobe and i might slap some paint on it :haha:

i have furnioturre clothes and stuff nearly everything just need to get some energy to paint.cant wait to you part time :)


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> It has gone by fast! I am going through a phase again, too, where I cannot believe I'm pregnant. I, of course, went through that in the beginning, and then acknowledged it, and now I'm in denial again :shrug:
> 
> We only have like two and a half months, Clare!! :shock:
> Are you all prepared?? I haven't even started the nursery..... :blush:
> 
> Well you need to start it, because I need pictures!!Click to expand...

My mom is pestering me to get it started, too. I think we might work on it a bit this weekend.

I am ordering this!
https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.220997858.jpg

Just need to wait until DH's payday. And then I have a cute dresser and a desk (that will be the changing table) that I'm refinishing. Can't decide if I want to go white or duck egg blue (like the birds in the wall sticker above) or green (like the leaves). What do you think?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> yep, touch wood & prayers that this is it for me.
> 
> As we know, my OH has a wonderful way with words. Last night he said "so as soon as this one pops out, it's on to the next one"

i siad this! now im not so sure :haha: i wont be ttc for long time :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> It has gone by fast! I am going through a phase again, too, where I cannot believe I'm pregnant. I, of course, went through that in the beginning, and then acknowledged it, and now I'm in denial again :shrug:
> 
> We only have like two and a half months, Clare!! :shock:
> Are you all prepared?? I haven't even started the nursery..... :blush:
> 
> Well you need to start it, because I need pictures!!Click to expand...
> 
> My mom is pestering me to get it started, too. I think we might work on it a bit this weekend.
> 
> I am ordering this!
> https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.220997858.jpg
> 
> Just need to wait until DH's payday. And then I have a cute dresser and a desk (that will be the changing table) that I'm refinishing. Can't decide if I want to go white or duck egg blue (like the birds in the wall sticker above) or green (like the leaves). What do you think?Click to expand...

awww cute :cloud9:

im painting the nursery blue :rofl: still team :yellow: just likt the colour blue i got some wall stickers and that.need a rug and curtains still :)

have u thort green and blue half and half


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> It has gone by fast! I am going through a phase again, too, where I cannot believe I'm pregnant. I, of course, went through that in the beginning, and then acknowledged it, and now I'm in denial again :shrug:
> 
> We only have like two and a half months, Clare!! :shock:
> Are you all prepared?? I haven't even started the nursery..... :blush:
> 
> Well you need to start it, because I need pictures!!Click to expand...
> 
> My mom is pestering me to get it started, too. I think we might work on it a bit this weekend.
> 
> I am ordering this!
> https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.220997858.jpg
> 
> Just need to wait until DH's payday. And then I have a cute dresser and a desk (that will be the changing table) that I'm refinishing. Can't decide if I want to go white or duck egg blue (like the birds in the wall sticker above) or green (like the leaves). What do you think?Click to expand...

I'd always chose blue as it's my favourite colour


----------



## LunaLady

Clare, I think we are preggo twins -and not just because our due dates are so close! We're both measuring big according to our care providers, we're both still staring at nursery rooms full of stuff and both just realizing again how pregnant we are!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, I like blue, too. My room growing up was baby blue :shrug: Always liked it. I'm a bit of a green fanatic right now, though. I might go for a blue with green accents. Just don't want to get too overboard and have it look cheesy... :-k I might need B's help!


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Clare, I think we are preggo twins -and not just because our due dates are so close! We're both measuring big according to our care providers, we're both still staring at nursery rooms full of stuff and both just realizing again how pregnant we are!! :haha:

:haha:i have another scan next week :wacko:
baby is in 97th percentile! holy sh%t :haha:

we shall have monster babies:wacko:

they reckon ill have baby 37weeks not sure why:shrug:

i have a colour called jade white its like very faint white with hint blue/green.i will slap a lil paint on just to show u the colour :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Clare, I think we are preggo twins -and not just because our due dates are so close! We're both measuring big according to our care providers, we're both still staring at nursery rooms full of stuff and both just realizing again how pregnant we are!! :haha:
> 
> :haha:i have another scan next week :wacko:
> baby is in 97th percentile! holy sh%t :haha:
> 
> we shall have monster babies:wacko:
> 
> they reckon ill have baby 37weeks not sure why:shrug:Click to expand...

You're very tall though aren't you Claire? OH is 6 ft 4 and I'm skerrrrred he makes big babies!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Clare, I think we are preggo twins -and not just because our due dates are so close! We're both measuring big according to our care providers, we're both still staring at nursery rooms full of stuff and both just realizing again how pregnant we are!! :haha:
> 
> :haha:i have another scan next week :wacko:
> baby is in 97th percentile! holy sh%t :haha:
> 
> we shall have monster babies:wacko:
> 
> they reckon ill have baby 37weeks not sure why:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're very tall though aren't you Claire? OH is 6 ft 4 and I'm skerrrrred he makes big babies!Click to expand...

im 6ft 1:haha: dh is 5ft 7 :haha: so i was hopeing to breed it out :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Clare you're so much taller than your OH! I thought my OH was short and he's 5'10! :haha: But before him my ex's were 6'3'', 6'5'' and 6'2''. Three tall guys... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I think I'll have my boy early, too. And with how many of the girls here have gone early... It's got me thinking I might! And my DH was born a week early, and I was 7 weeks early... so we'll see! I wouldn't mind him being a teensy bit early... ;)


----------



## LunaLady

How cute is this?!??! OMG! WANT!

https://images.meredith.com/bhg/images/2008/08/p_SIP944692.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

that is so cute Lunechka


----------



## LunaLady

I have a thing for big bulky wood furniture... :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

SO DID YOU TELL YOUR MOM, SEZI?!?!? I can't wait to hear what she says :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> SO DID YOU TELL YOUR MOM, SEZI?!?!? I can't wait to hear what she says :dance:

Nope and in fact the more time I spent with her, the more I felt like there's no way I can ever tell her lol!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SO DID YOU TELL YOUR MOM, SEZI?!?!? I can't wait to hear what she says :dance:
> 
> Nope and in fact the more time I spent with her, the more I felt like there's no way I can ever tell her lol!Click to expand...

Well.... she's going to find out one way or another!! :haha:
Just hand her the digi :shrug: I bet she'll be so excited :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I haven't eaten since noon and it's now 19:18 so do I need to force myself to eat?


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SO DID YOU TELL YOUR MOM, SEZI?!?!? I can't wait to hear what she says :dance:
> 
> Nope and in fact the more time I spent with her, the more I felt like there's no way I can ever tell her lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Well.... she's going to find out one way or another!! :haha:
> Just hand her the digi :shrug: I bet she'll be so excited :hugs:Click to expand...

I know she's be so excited and emotional, and it just gets on my nerves when she's like that. I can't be doing with her fussing and 293894838493843 questions, all of which are essentially the same question.


----------



## LunaLady

Uh, yes you need to eat! Make sure to have a healthy protein source at every meal. :thumbup:
Go get some food!! Eat while you still can!! Before the morning sickness sets in!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SO DID YOU TELL YOUR MOM, SEZI?!?!? I can't wait to hear what she says :dance:
> 
> Nope and in fact the more time I spent with her, the more I felt like there's no way I can ever tell her lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Well.... she's going to find out one way or another!! :haha:
> Just hand her the digi :shrug: I bet she'll be so excited :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know she's be so excited and emotional, and it just gets on my nerves when she's like that. I can't be doing with her fussing and 293894838493843 questions, all of which are essentially the same question.Click to expand...

Moms will be moms :shrug:
Mine did the same thing :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Look what was in our henhouse :shock: It's about 1.5m long!!!
 



Attached Files:







snake.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LunaLady

Poofucks. I've got some stretchy marks.... :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Eeeee! Trin! Did it eat your eggs or your hens??


----------



## Sarachka

dayyyym Trin, I think I'd faint if I came face to face with that


----------



## Sarachka

So I can't just have toast for dinner huh?


----------



## LunaLady

I think my baby his finally turned head down. I think he was transverse before because I kept feeling kicks in the side of my belly, but in the last few days it has moved to exclusively kicks in my ribs - or he'll just stick a foot up and keep it there and I can clearly feel and see an appendage sticking up. :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> So I can't just have toast for dinner huh?

Hmmmmmm..... NO!


----------



## Mollykins

Omg, I've FINALLY caught up and Sez- I am SO excited for you! And how exciting that you and B seem to be sharing a due date! :cloud9: 

As for the discussions about pregnancy being surreal... I feel like I MIGHT be getting used to the idea and now... I'm 10 days away for my due date! :shock: Oh and ladies... word of advice? Don't wait too long on the nursery. We just got the last of it finished/delivered on Saturday.


----------



## TrinityMom

The finished bookshelf
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/299884_10150360832179880_594719879_9885514_4616218_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Just need to wait until DH's payday. And then I have a cute dresser and a desk (that will be the changing table) that I'm refinishing. Can't decide if I want to go white or duck egg blue (like the birds in the wall sticker above) or green (like the leaves). What do you think?

That is so beautiful! I am very into blue at the moment so I would go with white or blue


----------



## LunaLady

Looks good, Trin!! I love fun and unique pieces like that! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just need to wait until DH's payday. And then I have a cute dresser and a desk (that will be the changing table) that I'm refinishing. Can't decide if I want to go white or duck egg blue (like the birds in the wall sticker above) or green (like the leaves). What do you think?
> 
> That is so beautiful! I am very into blue at the moment so I would go with white or blueClick to expand...

Yes, I am feelin' the blue love right now, too :thumbup:

Did you notice the cute little hedgehog??? :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Omg, I've FINALLY caught up and Sez- I am SO excited for you! And how exciting that you and B seem to be sharing a due date! :cloud9:
> 
> As for the discussions about pregnancy being surreal... I feel like I MIGHT be getting used to the idea and now... I'm 10 days away for my due date! :shock: Oh and ladies... word of advice? Don't wait too long on the nursery. We just got the last of it finished/delivered on Saturday.

Hi Molly!!! :hug:

I hope Leo comes soon!! He's sure making us wait! Especially with the early tease he did... :haha:

Yes, I will take your advice - I really want to get started on the nursery!


----------



## LunaLady

Craving sour apple..... :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Eeeee! Trin! Did it eat your eggs or your hens??

The hens weren't roosting in there - they were up the tree. Now we know why! We saw a couple of rats in the garage so I think it may be living on rats. The close up pic makes me think it's a mole snake. Not a mamba or anything so not poisonous. We just left it. The cleaner isn't here tomorrow so hopefully it would have moved on by wednesday when he comes again. African people and snakes don't mix - it'll lose it's head or something :nope: We've had quite a few snakes - house snakes, grass snakes, bush snakes, an egg eater once, night adders. Usually the cats or dogs kill them


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> So I can't just have toast for dinner huh?

Toast with egg would be good. Or toast with cottage cheese or cheese.

I ate toast often until the voms started. Then it got too scratchy on the way up :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just need to wait until DH's payday. And then I have a cute dresser and a desk (that will be the changing table) that I'm refinishing. Can't decide if I want to go white or duck egg blue (like the birds in the wall sticker above) or green (like the leaves). What do you think?
> 
> That is so beautiful! I am very into blue at the moment so I would go with white or blueClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am feelin' the blue love right now, too :thumbup:
> 
> Did you notice the cute little hedgehog??? :awww:Click to expand...

First think I noticed :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Tuna mayo and cheese toastie :munch:

made one to take for lunch tomorrow too


----------



## TrinityMom

I just got all teary eyed that B and Sez are my bump buddies :cry: We've known each other not pregnant for so long. Now I get to know pregnant B and Sez :cry:

I'm like a leaky sieve :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Tuna mayo and cheese toastie :munch:
> 
> made one to take for lunch tomorrow too

Excellent protein :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Tuna mayo and cheese toastie :munch:
> 
> made one to take for lunch tomorrow too

Sounds tasty!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> I just got all teary eyed that B and Sez are my bump buddies :cry: We've known each other not pregnant for so long. Now I get to know pregnant B and Sez :cry:
> 
> I'm like a leaky sieve :haha:

God I still can't believe it. i mean REALLY!


----------



## Sarachka

tomorrow's packed lunch will also include a yoghurt, a banana and an apple or two.


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> I think my baby his finally turned head down. I think he was transverse before because I kept feeling kicks in the side of my belly, but in the last few days it has moved to exclusively kicks in my ribs - or he'll just stick a foot up and keep it there and I can clearly feel and see an appendage sticking up. :shock:

my babys engaged already sonographer seems to think so :wacko:
so im getting kicks up high.
as for stretch marks theyve suddenly appeared in last week :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Baldar's neck

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/291908_10150360863294880_594719879_9885849_2626941_n.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, lovely bookcase... not so lovely snake. :haha: 

Luna, I know! I sort of figured he'd do this.... try to come early and then wait until the due date or after to come. Naughty baby. :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww trin that looks so sore :(


----------



## Sarachka

omg I've become a post whore


----------



## Mollykins

Poor Baldar! :awww: :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

VOMIT trin!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> omg I've become a post whore

...next you'll be going currrraaaazzzzy with the smilies :haha:

Sezipreggypants.....nice ring to it :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Eeep, Trin! Poor doggy!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Baldar's neck
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/291908_10150360863294880_594719879_9885849_2626941_n.jpg

:shock:

Poor Baldar :nope: he has a franken-neck :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghtN6nB3FL0&feature=related

this little girl is AMAZING at playing one of my favourite pieces of music


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I think I'll have my boy early, too. And with how many of the girls here have gone early... It's got me thinking I might! And my DH was born a week early, and I was 7 weeks early... so we'll see! I wouldn't mind him being a teensy bit early... ;)

You might have him early Luna but don't bank on it just in case he gets too comfy in there....it's frustrating dealing with being overdue even when you've expected it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Scrumplicious lasagne :munch: 'Twas nommo :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin!

Gorgeous bookcase

Scary snake 

Neat neck stitches

:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Baby should come soon... I am not fond of the increase of headaches, morning bloody noses (neverget bloody noses), and itchy hands in the am. And LOTS of painful hip popping in the middle if the night. I'm finished now little one. Come on out.


----------



## poas

Our nursery is pale duck egg sort of blue with a pale mocha sort of colour.....I think blue is the new....yellow? for nurseries, it's just so calm.


----------



## Mollykins

Do you all think I need to put it in writing? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll have my boy early, too. And with how many of the girls here have gone early... It's got me thinking I might! And my DH was born a week early, and I was 7 weeks early... so we'll see! I wouldn't mind him being a teensy bit early... ;)
> 
> You might have him early Luna but don't bank on it just in case he gets too comfy in there....it's frustrating dealing with being overdue even when you've expected it!Click to expand...

Yes, I am trying not to get used to the idea :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Our nursery is pale duck egg sort of blue with a pale mocha sort of colour.....I think blue is the new....yellow? for nurseries, it's just so calm.

Mmm... Mocha. :coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Baby should come soon... I am not fond of the increase of headaches, morning bloody noses (neverget bloody noses), and itchy hands in the am. And LOTS of painful hip popping in the middle if the night. I'm finished now little one. Come on out.

Hang in there Moll...not long now my sweet :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

LEO! GET OUT OF YER MAMA!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

trying to ignore these very Aunt Flo like cramps


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> trying to ignore these very Aunt Flo like cramps

I had them until the morning sickness came at 6 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna!

Cute nursery decoration! I'd be inclined to stick with white and then you can really indulge in both the greens and the blues for things like rugs and rocking animals and toy box and mobiles and garlands etc. 

Whatever you do will look lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> trying to ignore these very Aunt Flo like cramps

I had shocking cramps Sezi - try not to worry :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Do you all think I need to put it in writing? :haha:

Yep! Can't hurt :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna!
> 
> Cute nursery decoration! I'd be inclined to stick with white and then you can really indulge in both the greens and the blues for things like rugs and rocking animals and toy box and mobiles and garlands etc.
> 
> Whatever you do will look lovely :thumbup:

So I'm keeping the walls white - but you think I should keep the furniture white, too? :shrug: The carpet is a dark brown sick:) so it might look a bit dark/light with all white?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had them when I got my bfp with Holly Sarachka! Don't fret about them :hugs: Anyway you can't win, I'm worried since I don't have them!


----------



## Essie

Luna, I love the stickers you're getting for the nursery. This is how Lyra's turned out, I don't think I ended up posting a picture when we did them.

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/9d33fec9.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Turtle Party! :dance: So many turtles on :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Luna, I love the stickers you're getting for the nursery. This is how Lyra's turned out, I don't think I ended up posting a picture when we did them.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/9d33fec9.jpg

That is sooo cute!!!! I love the patterns. AND THE HEDGEHOG!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brown floor is fine coz the tree trunk will balance the dark tones out. And white walls will just keep it light and spacious :thumbup: And for a kid's room you can take risks with the furniture colours. Or paint/stencil motifs in colour on the furniture keeping a base of wood? Since it's a woodland theme and all? A green rug would look nice on brown carpet, nice and mossy forest style


----------



## Crunchie

Loving the nursery pics my lovelys x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely Essie :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Brown floor is fine coz the tree trunk will balance the dark tones out. And white walls will just keep it light and spacious :thumbup: And for a kid's room you can take risks with the furniture colours. Or paint/stencil motifs in colour on the furniture keeping a base of wood? Since it's a woodland theme and all? A green rug would look nice on brown carpet, nice and mossy forest style

Oh, a green rug! Hadn't thought of that! That would be super cute :cloud9:

I was thinking of doing a decoupage of dried ferns up the side of the dresser. Still contemplating that one. Not sure if it would clash with the cartoony-ness of the wall sticker.

I am having a bit of an internal debate... I really LOVE the sketch/pastel colors type of art like Beatrix Potter and I just LOVE her stories. I'm thinking of maybe going that direction with the woodland theme.

Or, getting the more baby-like cartoony wall stickers with bright fun colors? Both sound amazing to me.... :-k


----------



## Essie

Speaking of hedgehogs, we took Lyra out for a walk this afternoon and there was a little baby hedgehog in the middle of the road. A car drove around it, but the gust of wind knocked it over. DH rescued it and put it in the park it was heading across the road to. That's his good deed for the day.


----------



## Mollykins

Loving the nursery ideas and pics.


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Speaking of hedgehogs, we took Lyra out for a walk this afternoon and there was a little baby hedgehog in the middle of the road. A car drove around it, but the gust of wind knocked it over. DH rescued it and put it in the park it was heading across the road to. That's his good deed for the day.

Awwwww :cloud9: Just love those little guys!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm scared to have a bath. It's going to be showers for the next 8 months lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done Mr Essie for saving Mrs Tiggywinkle :thumbup:

I love Beatrix Potter.:cloud9: Jeremy Fisher and Peter Rabbit are my friends :friends:

I'm off to beddy byes now, slight headache :yipee: though it's probably just the lurkberry for cause! 


Nighty night my darlings :hugs: :kiss: xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Night B. Feel better. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Nighty Night!

I'm off to play in the craft room. :thumbup:

And perhaps a nap... :-k Feeling sleepy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Mollz, I have to confess it's the mildest headache ever! But I'd like to read a bit :book:

I remember well the wanting baby OUT rather than IN! Your mind is dilated to 8cm :haha: Don't worry, your cervix will soon follow!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm scared to have a bath. It's going to be showers for the next 8 months lol

You can't wash the sperm out now :haha:

We only have a bath so I bathed with all my pregnancies - long HOT baths


----------



## TrinityMom

DH keeps accidentally unplugging the freaking laptop :growlmad: It has no battery life so it just turns off :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun Lunes! :happydance: A domani :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I bathe each night :shrug:


----------



## Essie

I love Beatrix Potter too. I had the full set of books as a child and they're at my parents house, so I've been reading them to Lyra when I feed her there. She's got a Jemima puddleduck rattle too.


----------



## Sarachka

When I was about 5-7 my bedroom was all Beatix Potter, wallpaper, bedding, light shade etc :-D


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm also off to bed

Good night turtles and turtlets
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Trin! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I bathe each night :shrug:

bc you stink


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Bethany and Trin....and I'm off to bed too.

Goodliest days and nights to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I bathe each night :shrug:
> 
> bc you stinkClick to expand...

..of branston :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I bathe each night :shrug:
> 
> bc you stinkClick to expand...
> 
> ..of branston :wacko:Click to expand...

And trout....


----------



## Mollykins

Night Kit. :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HOLY CRAP!!!!!! 

I just popped to have a quick look see if there was any developments on the turtle thread in preperation for being back on here tomorrow as i have been away and what do i see!

CONGRATULATION SARAKA!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU I TOLD DAVE! AND HE WAS LIKE "WHO IS PREGNANT?!?!?" I LOVE IT!!!!!

AND B- CHECK OUT YOUR SEXY DIGI! MOVING UP TO 3+

AND I HAVE JUST HAD A SQUEALISH MOMENT WITH DAVE AS I HAVE JUST NOTICED MY TICKER HAS MOVED ONTO THE YELLOW PART! EEEEEEK!:happydance: I'M SO BUZZED!

SPEAK TOMORROW TURTLES! 

NIGHT!


----------



## LunaLady

Got the baby quilt I was working on earlier this summer, uh... quilted! I sewed the top, batting and back together. That was SCARY! And my machine did NOT like it. It was chuggin' by the end... I think it was too thick for it :shrug:

I was so not into making sure it was all perfect and lined up and straight lines and all that, but I did pin it in place and then chugged away with my lines. Only bunched up in one spot, so that's pretty good, I think!

Now to figure out how to do the binding... :-k


----------



## addie25

I HAVE TURTLE MAIL THANK YOU SO MUCH HAYLEY!!!!! I LOVE NATES PICTURE IT IS HANGING UP AND MY LITTLE TURTLE IS SOOOOOO CUTE IT IS SITTING BY MY BED!!!!!!!!!! I will post a pic of it later when DH is here because my phone camera is not working!!!!! 

Edit: my turtle friend is now sitting next to my computer as i write and is so lovely it makes me feel like I have good luck on the way! That u so much and ur card was just so lovely!!! Big hugs!!


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all! Back to work today POOOOOOFUCKS. Oh well, foe some reason nOthing seems so terrible any more!


----------



## Sarachka

Hi Bethanyyyyyyy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I bathe each night :shrug:
> 
> bc you stinkClick to expand...
> 
> ..of branston :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> And trout....Click to expand...

 https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/bisou-aargh.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Mother-to-be :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning Mother-to-be :wave:

Still a bit crampy. Telling myself that's normal. We had sex last night and nothing fell out so that's good!


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh got to go to work.3 day week so i suppose thats something :wacko:


----------



## poas

Hellooooo all! Kit, you can drop them off if you like I just worry about the distance? Morning pregachka and pregthany!
Clare,a 3 day week is WAY better than a boring old 5 day week :)
What's everyone up to today?


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Brown floor is fine coz the tree trunk will balance the dark tones out. And white walls will just keep it light and spacious :thumbup: And for a kid's room you can take risks with the furniture colours. Or paint/stencil motifs in colour on the furniture keeping a base of wood? Since it's a woodland theme and all? A green rug would look nice on brown carpet, nice and mossy forest style
> 
> Oh, a green rug! Hadn't thought of that! That would be super cute :cloud9:
> 
> I was thinking of doing a decoupage of dried ferns up the side of the dresser. Still contemplating that one. Not sure if it would clash with the cartoony-ness of the wall sticker.
> 
> I am having a bit of an internal debate... I really LOVE the sketch/pastel colors type of art like Beatrix Potter and I just LOVE her stories. I'm thinking of maybe going that direction with the woodland theme.
> 
> Or, getting the more baby-like cartoony wall stickers with bright fun colors? Both sound amazing to me.... :-kClick to expand...

My nursery is Beatrix Potter themed - she's my fave and well if it's :pink: if I EVER get one, will be called Beatrix! I had hoped to be really cool and unique but i'll share with you as I am thinking :pink: and it'll be cool to share transatlantic nursery themes :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I HAVE TURTLE MAIL THANK YOU SO MUCH HAYLEY!!!!! I LOVE NATES PICTURE IT IS HANGING UP AND MY LITTLE TURTLE IS SOOOOOO CUTE IT IS SITTING BY MY BED!!!!!!!!!! I will post a pic of it later when DH is here because my phone camera is not working!!!!!
> 
> Edit: my turtle friend is now sitting next to my computer as i write and is so lovely it makes me feel like I have good luck on the way! That u so much and ur card was just so lovely!!! Big hugs!!

Tony (my turtle) sits on my computer at work :cloud9: he's my fertility mascot! I nuv him and should make more effort to stroke him everyday! :cloud9: (I just stroked him then :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Mini catch up done :smug: and I have time for breakfast in work before I start - small things eh? I slobbed all weekend and moved house but there is still a lot to do - things always take longer than they seem eh? 

Lissy :hi: I am working! Booo :sad2: BUT I have the afternoon off on Friday so a three and a half day week for me and on Friday afternoon I get to chill in my new house :smug:... I am well excited but stressef to the max with it all. Sorry I have been missing you, no interwebs and busy as a bee. I miss and nuv you all. 

Sezi :cloud9: sorry I missed you on Facebook!!! Have a great day.


----------



## Crunchie

So I felt I needed to write this sooner rather than later so my memory is still quite good.....sorry for any spelling mistakes.....its been a long night with a grunting baby 

I finished work on Thursday the 11 August - my boss "kindly" said I could leave 30 mins before the end of the day....yet at 4.30pm a co worker wanted me to help them with a query - I escaped at about 4.45 - I arrived home at 5pm and I arranged the lovely flowers I had been given, I wanted to have a sit down to read all the lovely messages in the card I had. I went to sit and felt a strange "warm" feeling and I said to dh.....oh I think I have wet myself :blush: then I realised that I had started to gush.... I ran upstairs and I stood in the bath :shrug: while it just kept coming and coming......DH had been to a "daddy natal class" just that Tuesday ....through my sobs he was able to console me and explain that I may not go into labour and to keep calm......the only thing I could be positive about was all the water was clear and not smelly and I knew that was good sign. I had planned to attend the anti natal classes whilst I was off :haha:
So off we went to hospital, me still gushing as I walked across the car park.....after waiting an hour to be seen and sitting in water watching eastenders I was examined and was told I was not contracting . They could confirm I had lost all the waters and was admitted - I had the steroids shots to strengthen the baby's lungs and then given anitbotics every 4 hours. After 4 days in hospital I was discharged with being told I should make it to 37 weeks and then I would be induced ! 
Monday 15 August - I arrived home from hospital at 5pm and thought I would relax, have an early night and in the morning have a nice bath and SHAVE ! I was so annoyed that I had not prepared that area :nope: I did lose more clear liquid but I assumed it was all normal 
I went to bed at 10pm and work about 3ish thinking I needed a poo ....lol .....so after going about 4 times I thought sod this I will get up and watch some TV....from about 4am-7am I had painful backache coming and going ..... I did time the pain but it made no sense and I even managed to nap in between and eat my toast and marmite. I woke DH at about 8 to ask him to rub my back and he also timed when I was feeling pain but also found it was not regular.... we called the labour ward at 10am and they told us to come in due to my water breaking. I arrived at 11am and told that I was not contracting and I had another UTI and was given a paracetamol and told they would do a blood and urine test. The Doctor came in at 11.30am and said she would examine me as they were worried about infection.... I was then told I was 6cms......well mine and DH's face was a picture..... I had a wonderful midwife who started to giggle and said she would move me to a nicer room and told DH to get his camera and move the car. 
Once DH had arrived back I have been introuduced to my new best friend....gas and air !!! me nuv gas and air ......now for some reason I kept demanding another parcetamol but they kept telling me that it would not help :haha: at 2pm I was told when I had another contraction I could start pushing. after 30/40 mins and about 6 pushes Miss LC was born hands over her head.... I had a specialst team in with me due to her being prem but as she started to scream and they told me she was 5lbs 6 DH and I actually started to breath again.....DH telling me she was a girl was the most amazing feeling in the world....mainly as I know he had really wanted a girl !!! 

I had some slight tearing and the stiches were not to bad, after the night in the special care unit I have never felt so blessed that she was born so healthy ! 
Due to being in the high risk delivery suite I was not allowed to walk about and I was unable to move from laying down during the labour......I do wish I could have moved as I felt that laying down was not comftable !so after only 3 nights in hospital we came home.

but that is my birth story ! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







lc - boob.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Hellooooo all! Kit, you can drop them off if you like I just worry about the distance? Morning pregachka and pregthany!
> Clare,a 3 day week is WAY better than a boring old 5 day week :)
> What's everyone up to today?

ohhhhhhhhhh mainly I will be feeding, bum wiping and burping ....thats just for DH ! 

morning yall........... Can I smell......." trout " :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I come from *https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRj1FD7AUDojV-vaMXza1JnQVaJf6roCadvR8Ib6BjxxUjRRZQRhQ


----------



## Essie

Morning all. 

Crunch - thank you for your birth story. I wasn't allowed to move in my labour because of monitoring due to meconium, and I hated having to stay on the bed. Not comfortable at all!

Jaynie - I love the name Beatrix! 

Yay for shorter work weeks for the UK turtles. 

I have a screamy baby this morning :cry: We had a brilliant night last night, she slept for almost six hours in a row. Then she had nice cuddles with DH before he left for work, I fed her and then she proceeded to scream for an hour. I've got her settled laying over my knee at the moment, but it does mean I now can't move for fear of upsetting her again.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge birth story Crunchypoos :cloud9:

Helllloooo Lissy :hi: It's conker season, so I have to work for a couple of weeks :haha: (For the last 15yrs each conker season I do oil paintings of conkers, just working on a conker mountain today :thumbup:) I have an affinity with conkers :friends:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka, as you're our resident photographer I have a question. DH took a photo but its a bit blurry as he didn't have a very steady hand. Is there any way to make the photo less blurry or is it a lost cause?


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy tuesdays all

I am going to get in a routine of bnb'ing this week i promise, well what an exciting weekend or two we have had with Bethany and Sarachkas BFP's!!!! I am truelly so excited for you both

well as for me im off to the dr's for 10.10 so must dash for now be back later to exlain my rather strange prediciment......


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Got the baby quilt I was working on earlier this summer, uh... quilted! I sewed the top, batting and back together. That was SCARY! And my machine did NOT like it. It was chuggin' by the end... I think it was too thick for it :shrug:
> 
> I was so not into making sure it was all perfect and lined up and straight lines and all that, but I did pin it in place and then chugged away with my lines. Only bunched up in one spot, so that's pretty good, I think!
> 
> Now to figure out how to do the binding... :-k

I make my own binding and then machine stitch one side then hand stich the other, using slipstitch :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:flower:Good morning lovelies :flower:

Hope everyone is well....we are :thumbup: I think a long walk is in order today as it's dry but dull at the mo' which is good walking weather I find - not too hot :thumbup:

Cara is zzzzzzz'ing at the mo' after a reasonable night so I'll need to dash for my usual 20 second shower and dress so I'm ready to feed and go :happydance:

What y'all up to today then?

Have fun whatever...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poas

Does it bode well that I have let Harri's nano kitty get ill through negligence?!!?!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hellooooo all! Kit, you can drop them off if you like I just worry about the distance? Morning pregachka and pregthany!
> Clare,a 3 day week is WAY better than a boring old 5 day week :)
> What's everyone up to today?

Lissy - no problems about the distance..you're not that far away at all. I could drop them off tomorrow afternoon if that suits? Shall I just leave them outside or will you be about? x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster....great birth story my lovely - thanks so much for sharing. It sounds fast and furious but so rewarding. Your little bundle is just the most cuddleable, squishable, gorgepot bebe :cloud9: Well done :kiss:


----------



## poas

I won't be there but that would be very kind of you :) sadly I will be at the dddddentist :(


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Crunch - thank you for your birth story. I wasn't allowed to move in my labour because of monitoring due to meconium, and I hated having to stay on the bed. Not comfortable at all!
> 
> Jaynie - I love the name Beatrix!
> 
> Yay for shorter work weeks for the UK turtles.
> 
> I have a screamy baby this morning :cry: We had a brilliant night last night, she slept for almost six hours in a row. Then she had nice cuddles with DH before he left for work, I fed her and then she proceeded to scream for an hour. I've got her settled laying over my knee at the moment, but it does mean I now can't move for fear of upsetting her again.

Hey Essie - sorry about the screamy screamy :nope: No fun eh? My advice if she starts again is to get her in the pram or car and go for a spin....works without fail on Cara :thumbup: I gave a knowing smile when you said you won't move for fear of upsetting her...I have stayed in the most uncomfortable positions for what seems like hours for the same reason :haha: Madness eh? Hope you have a good day m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Happy tuesdays all
> 
> I am going to get in a routine of bnb'ing this week i promise, well what an exciting weekend or two we have had with Bethany and Sarachkas BFP's!!!! I am truelly so excited for you both
> 
> well as for me im off to the dr's for 10.10 so must dash for now be back later to exlain my rather strange prediciment......

Hiya Hayley :wave:

Oooo, sounds interesting :-k Hope all is ok :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Does it bode well that I have let Harri's nano kitty get ill through negligence?!!?!

*calls Social Services* :telephone:

:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I won't be there but that would be very kind of you :) sadly I will be at the dddddentist :(

:thumbup: No problemos. Where is best to leave it?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I won't be there but that would be very kind of you :) sadly I will be at the dddddentist :(

Is your appointment at 2.30 by any chance :haha:

Hope you've nothing major to be done.


----------



## kit_cat

Ok...off for a shower etc, have great Tuesdays everyone :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

on a quickie break at work. 

Jaynie sorry I didn't see your fb msgs.


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo

Productive day and it's only just gone 11 :thumbup:

It's beautifully sunny and spring is in the air

Hope you're all having a fabulousness day :flower:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Productive day and it's only just gone 11 :thumbup:
> 
> It's beautifully sunny and spring is in the air
> 
> Hope you're all having a fabulousness day :flower:

Hi trin a lin! I just stalked your posts to see if you had a scan? And after 30 mins of trying to find out i give up! Have you had one yet? Look at your avatar as well!!!!!! My friend said to me i was getting more round at the lower part of my stomach and i was like "no seriously im just fat" when do you start getting a cute little round bump?!?!? I know it can take look with your first?!?!


Also, i need turtle advice!Ooohhh we had sex on sunday......then last night I literally wiped down there and there was a MASSIVE lump of clear jelly like discharge! and then little bits of brown jelly discharge! IT WAS ACTUALLY LIKE JELLY! even Dave was like what the hell is coming out of your vagina! :blush: I actually wanted to take a picture cos i had never seen anything like it! but then realised i would be a minger if i did that!:haha: but im guessing it was somethinkg to do with the sexing on sun maybe :shrug: Im very proud im not even freaking out about the brown blood:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thx for sharing the birth story crunchie :)
i am soooooo knackered today.

bit worried as i went to loo this morning and i had a big glob come out of my foo foo :wacko:

like clear and greenish if that makes sense?
shall i mention it to mw tomos? x


----------



## Essie

Turtle Mail :happydance:

Thank you very much Bethany for the green tea eye pads, I definitely need them after the weekend of sleepless nights we had! And I love the monkeys on the envelope, and the sticker and the card. Thank you :flower:

Here's a little piccy of the eye pads plus a special someone

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/SDC11781.jpg


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> thx for sharing the birth story crunchie :)
> i am soooooo knackered today.
> 
> bit worried as i went to loo this morning and i had a big glob come out of my foo foo :wacko:
> 
> like clear and greenish if that makes sense?
> shall i mention it to mw tomos? x

Could be your mucus plug? No harm in mentioning it to mw when you see her.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Happy tuesdays all
> 
> I am going to get in a routine of bnb'ing this week i promise, well what an exciting weekend or two we have had with Bethany and Sarachkas BFP's!!!! I am truelly so excited for you both
> 
> well as for me im off to the dr's for 10.10 so must dash for now be back later to exlain my rather strange prediciment......
> 
> Hiya Hayley :wave:
> 
> Oooo, sounds interesting :-k Hope all is ok :kiss:Click to expand...


Hey Kit hope you enjoy your stroll:thumbup:

well it is a little interesting story in it's self but also highly :blush:

On Saturday as you know we went out on what turned out to be the crappest night out ever:cry:, anyhow me and OH ended up having some:sex:time(as you do!!)
well we have obviously been careful using condoms whilst i wait for my 6 weeks check up and my app at family planning clinic (where i have always gone for my depo or pill since i had Reece as the ladies are lovely:thumbup:)in two more weeks time. 
Well :blush:me and OH have had quite 
a lot of :sex:recently and i have just been really highly sexed dont know why:shrug::blush:, but hey ho anyway back to sunday morning early hours there we are in the throws of passion with a passion killer on OH (you follow....?) so me ...yes me decides lets rip the condom off and tell OH i want to feel him inside me properly:blush::blush::blush::blush:(i know ,i know silly girl:wacko:)i blame the drink!!!:dohh:
also it turned into quite rough and a long encounter resulting in it irritating my grazed fufu and old stiches scar and have been a bit bleedy down there and needless to say very very sore:dohh:
so thats why i have been to visit the drs and i saw a lovely new totally understanding lady dr who i didnt feel was judging me at all ,she kindly prescribed some anti-bi's incase of infection from the irritated bleeding area and the morning after pill which i was very embarressed about admitting i needed and 6 months of my pill :thumbup:
so there you have it i have been a naughty horny:devil::haha::blush:

Hope my story is'nt frowned upon by my fellow turtles :wacko:




addie25 said:


> I HAVE TURTLE MAIL THANK YOU SO MUCH HAYLEY!!!!! I LOVE NATES PICTURE IT IS HANGING UP AND MY LITTLE TURTLE IS SOOOOOO CUTE IT IS SITTING BY MY BED!!!!!!!!!! I will post a pic of it later when DH is here because my phone camera is not working!!!!!
> 
> Edit: my turtle friend is now sitting next to my computer as i write and is so lovely it makes me feel like I have good luck on the way! That u so much and ur card was just so lovely!!! Big hugs!!


Ohh Addie im so glad its arrived i was getting a tad worried with the storms and hurricanes and what not:thumbup:so happy its all arrived safely:hug:




firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I HAVE TURTLE MAIL THANK YOU SO MUCH HAYLEY!!!!! I LOVE NATES PICTURE IT IS HANGING UP AND MY LITTLE TURTLE IS SOOOOOO CUTE IT IS SITTING BY MY BED!!!!!!!!!! I will post a pic of it later when DH is here because my phone camera is not working!!!!!
> 
> Edit: my turtle friend is now sitting next to my computer as i write and is so lovely it makes me feel like I have good luck on the way! That u so much and ur card was just so lovely!!! Big hugs!!
> 
> Tony (my turtle) sits on my computer at work :cloud9: he's my fertility mascot! I nuv him and should make more effort to stroke him everyday! :cloud9: (I just stroked him then :haha:)Click to expand...

Hey jaynie how's the new pad??

Tony:awww::haha:,bless him i re\ally hope they bring all turtles luck in the way they wish for luck and deserve it:yipee::yipee:

Crunchie-love the birth story is mr crunch going to do his?


----------



## new mummy2010

I have turtle mail too im off to open it right now, after my shameful post .....


----------



## Essie

Hayley - No frowning here. I commend you for being up for :sex: with your OH so soon after giving birth :thumbup: I still cannot face the idea, although I had an episiotomy and lots of stitches, and I don't think you had any stitches? Glad the doctor sorted everything for you.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley! My mw told me to have lots of sex as it was really good for re-educating the perineum! And they gave me morning after pills and contraception pills at the hospital before I left for home with Holly, and at the time I was like "yeah right, as if I'm ever even going to be capable of having sex ever again let alone want too" :haha: But sure enough, the wounds heal and normal life resumes!! I still have the morning after pills in my drawer :dohh:

I met a lady from my ante-natal course in the supermarket when Holly was about 4 months old and she had a baby bump :shock: She said it was an accident just a couple of weeks after the birth!!


----------



## new mummy2010

THANK YOU BEFFANY NUV YOU xxxxx

Snap ESSIE i have some eye soothers too and a bootiful card !!!!

Also no no stiches this time Essie and this now bloody hurts than after giving birth......im such a div honestly 1!


----------



## poas

I have been dozing today (harri is at my sisters)and when oh came home I woke up and told him about my dream.... ''just had a weird dream I drank castor oil to get labour going, and it was disgusting'' Ed replies ''I'm not surprised,that's car oil isn't it?''......No Ed....that would be Castrol!
Kit, as to where to leave the things Ed's horrible work van will be on the lawn, so under the edge of that IF you are sure you don't mind...oh and no, it's not at two-thirty, but I did smirk at your comment in a very grown up way!lol x


----------



## poas

Oh and Hayley although the 'sex thing' terrifies me, I know 3 people who have had their second bfp within 8 weeks of popping out bubba 1, at least you went and saw someone :) xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

The new mums all have a very similar gift arriving!!!

APRIL! I miscounted the number of notelets though and I was one short when I came to your envelope! Sorry! :flower: You do have one of my special pretty post-its that Sarachka sent me though instead :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Oh and Hayley although the 'sex thing' terrifies me, I know 3 people who have had their second bfp within 8 weeks of popping out bubba 1, at least you went and saw someone :) xx

I think my sister fell with my nephew when my niece was 3 months old, not at all planned like that but she'd taken 4yrs of intense ttc to fall with her first so she didn't really think she was the type who needed contraception!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow!! There was an amazing huge green and black dragonfly trapped between the curtain and the window!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

OH told me on Sunday that we will be moving straight onto the next !!


----------



## Sarachka

Ahh Hayley, a girl after my own heart. ;-)


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley! My mw told me to have lots of sex as it was really good for re-educating the perineum! And they gave me morning after pills and contraception pills at the hospital before I left for home with Holly, and at the time I was like "yeah right, as if I'm ever even going to be capable of having sex ever again let alone want too" :haha: But sure enough, the wounds heal and normal life resumes!! I still have the morning after pills in my drawer :dohh:
> 
> I met a lady from my ante-natal course in the supermarket when Holly was about 4 months old and she had a baby bump :shock: She said it was an accident just a couple of weeks after the birth!!

:haha:the french are so bloody prepared honestly how different they are to our nhs


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Brown floor is fine coz the tree trunk will balance the dark tones out. And white walls will just keep it light and spacious :thumbup: And for a kid's room you can take risks with the furniture colours. Or paint/stencil motifs in colour on the furniture keeping a base of wood? Since it's a woodland theme and all? A green rug would look nice on brown carpet, nice and mossy forest style
> 
> Oh, a green rug! Hadn't thought of that! That would be super cute :cloud9:
> 
> I was thinking of doing a decoupage of dried ferns up the side of the dresser. Still contemplating that one. Not sure if it would clash with the cartoony-ness of the wall sticker.
> 
> I am having a bit of an internal debate... I really LOVE the sketch/pastel colors type of art like Beatrix Potter and I just LOVE her stories. I'm thinking of maybe going that direction with the woodland theme.
> 
> Or, getting the more baby-like cartoony wall stickers with bright fun colors? Both sound amazing to me.... :-kClick to expand...
> 
> My nursery is Beatrix Potter themed - she's my fave and well if it's :pink: if I EVER get one, will be called Beatrix! I had hoped to be really cool and unique but i'll share with you as I am thinking :pink: and it'll be cool to share transatlantic nursery themes :cloud9:Click to expand...

I like the name Beatrix, too! :thumbup: And yes, we may very well have to share nursery themes! :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Got the baby quilt I was working on earlier this summer, uh... quilted! I sewed the top, batting and back together. That was SCARY! And my machine did NOT like it. It was chuggin' by the end... I think it was too thick for it :shrug:
> 
> I was so not into making sure it was all perfect and lined up and straight lines and all that, but I did pin it in place and then chugged away with my lines. Only bunched up in one spot, so that's pretty good, I think!
> 
> Now to figure out how to do the binding... :-k
> 
> I make my own binding and then machine stitch one side then hand stich the other, using slipstitch :thumbup:Click to expand...

I had originally planned a 'self binding' or whatever it's called, where you just fold the backing over to make the binding...? So I'm going to attempt that. We'll see. It's really just a practice quilt, anyhow - being that it's my first. Can't wait to be done and show pictures, though!! :haha:

*CRUNCHIE* thank you for the fabulous birth story!! Sounds like you were not in much pain and the whole thing was pretty quick! Birth is an amazing thing... :cloud9:

*HAYLEY * sorry you're feeling sore and whatnot! Glad you got to see your doctor today :thumbup: And we surely do not look down on you or anything! I'd LOVE to have some sex and enjoy it! :haha: As it is I'm about the size of an ocean liner, so I'm not into the idea nor do I find it comfortable :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Ahh Hayley, a girl after my own heart. ;-)

:haha::winkwink:i did think i bet this is something sezi and big boy would do lol:winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Had a dream last night I gave birth... I held my boy! And he wasn't even a tiny kangaroo baby like he has been in two previous birth dreams.... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Up early.... :sleep:

DH had to go in to work early, so being the ever diligent wife I am haha:) I got up with him and made him lunch while he made us breakfast (our usual routine) despite the fact it was an hour and a half earlier than normal.... YAWN! 

I think I'll go back to bed, now.... :sleep:


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Brown floor is fine coz the tree trunk will balance the dark tones out. And white walls will just keep it light and spacious :thumbup: And for a kid's room you can take risks with the furniture colours. Or paint/stencil motifs in colour on the furniture keeping a base of wood? Since it's a woodland theme and all? A green rug would look nice on brown carpet, nice and mossy forest style
> 
> Oh, a green rug! Hadn't thought of that! That would be super cute :cloud9:
> 
> I was thinking of doing a decoupage of dried ferns up the side of the dresser. Still contemplating that one. Not sure if it would clash with the cartoony-ness of the wall sticker.
> 
> I am having a bit of an internal debate... I really LOVE the sketch/pastel colors type of art like Beatrix Potter and I just LOVE her stories. I'm thinking of maybe going that direction with the woodland theme.
> 
> Or, getting the more baby-like cartoony wall stickers with bright fun colors? Both sound amazing to me.... :-kClick to expand...
> 
> My nursery is Beatrix Potter themed - she's my fave and well if it's :pink: if I EVER get one, will be called Beatrix! I had hoped to be really cool and unique but i'll share with you as I am thinking :pink: and it'll be cool to share transatlantic nursery themes :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I like the name Beatrix, too! :thumbup: And yes, we may very well have to share nursery themes! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Got the baby quilt I was working on earlier this summer, uh... quilted! I sewed the top, batting and back together. That was SCARY! And my machine did NOT like it. It was chuggin' by the end... I think it was too thick for it :shrug:
> 
> I was so not into making sure it was all perfect and lined up and straight lines and all that, but I did pin it in place and then chugged away with my lines. Only bunched up in one spot, so that's pretty good, I think!
> 
> Now to figure out how to do the binding... :-kClick to expand...
> 
> I make my own binding and then machine stitch one side then hand stich the other, using slipstitch :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I had originally planned a 'self binding' or whatever it's called, where you just fold the backing over to make the binding...? So I'm going to attempt that. We'll see. It's really just a practice quilt, anyhow - being that it's my first. Can't wait to be done and show pictures, though!! :haha:
> 
> *CRUNCHIE* thank you for the fabulous birth story!! Sounds like you were not in much pain and the whole thing was pretty quick! Birth is an amazing thing... :cloud9:
> 
> *HAYLEY * sorry you're feeling sore and whatnot! Glad you got to see your doctor today :thumbup: And we surely do not look down on you or anything! I'd LOVE to have some sex and enjoy it! :haha: As it is I'm about the size of an ocean liner, so I'm not into the idea nor do I find it comfortable :haha:Click to expand...

:hugs:thanks luna, im sure you will soon feel upto it again it does make you feel all nuv'ved again by your oh!!!
i cant wait to see your nursery piccy's:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh b i forgot to say i cant wait for nate's gift that your tenderly making!! maybe i will manage my time better an d be able to handmake sonme baby gifts for the next turtle batch of bebes next year


----------



## new mummy2010

not a baby roo luna!!

must mean your finally at ease with actually having a small human in your tum tum hehe!!


----------



## kit_cat

*Me too, me too!!!!*

Thank you so much Bethany - I love the eye pads and will definitely make some time to use and enjoy them :cloud9: I could really do with a little help in the eye department so as usual, the perfect gift :flower:

Thanks so much again, and your card was loverly too :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Crunch - thank you for your birth story. I wasn't allowed to move in my labour because of monitoring due to meconium, and I hated having to stay on the bed. Not comfortable at all!
> 
> Jaynie - I love the name Beatrix!
> 
> Yay for shorter work weeks for the UK turtles.
> 
> I have a screamy baby this morning :cry: We had a brilliant night last night, she slept for almost six hours in a row. Then she had nice cuddles with DH before he left for work, I fed her and then she proceeded to scream for an hour. I've got her settled laying over my knee at the moment, but it does mean I now can't move for fear of upsetting her again.

Thanks - so do we - it is in fact the ONLY name we have ever agreed on adn I mentioned it and I get :smug: quite easily - like a big geek/teachers pet! :haha: I loooove the name :) I like the x that's in it the fact that Beatrix Berry is such a cute name :cloud9: but i'm not pregnant and someone will probably have a Beatrix ON THIS THREAD before I end up with a bebe.


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley - certainly no judgement from me on your predicament..maybe a small chuckle though :winkwink: I'm sorry you're in pain though lovely, I can completely sympathise. I only wish I was somewhere near resuming bedroom activities...not likely for a little while yet I fear. The very thought makes me shudder :nope: but you had a completely different birth to me and so why not have some sexy time if it felt right? Shame it's irritated things though. Hope it eases off soon...take it easy for a few days maybe you little minx :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello aunties :wave:

Nuv you all :hugs:



:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> So I felt I needed to write this sooner rather than later so my memory is still quite good.....sorry for any spelling mistakes.....its been a long night with a grunting baby
> 
> I finished work on Thursday the 11 August - my boss "kindly" said I could leave 30 mins before the end of the day....yet at 4.30pm a co worker wanted me to help them with a query - I escaped at about 4.45 - I arrived home at 5pm and I arranged the lovely flowers I had been given, I wanted to have a sit down to read all the lovely messages in the card I had. I went to sit and felt a strange "warm" feeling and I said to dh.....oh I think I have wet myself :blush: then I realised that I had started to gush.... I ran upstairs and I stood in the bath :shrug: while it just kept coming and coming......DH had been to a "daddy natal class" just that Tuesday ....through my sobs he was able to console me and explain that I may not go into labour and to keep calm......the only thing I could be positive about was all the water was clear and not smelly and I knew that was good sign. I had planned to attend the anti natal classes whilst I was off :haha:
> So off we went to hospital, me still gushing as I walked across the car park.....after waiting an hour to be seen and sitting in water watching eastenders I was examined and was told I was not contracting . They could confirm I had lost all the waters and was admitted - I had the steroids shots to strengthen the baby's lungs and then given anitbotics every 4 hours. After 4 days in hospital I was discharged with being told I should make it to 37 weeks and then I would be induced !
> Monday 15 August - I arrived home from hospital at 5pm and thought I would relax, have an early night and in the morning have a nice bath and SHAVE ! I was so annoyed that I had not prepared that area :nope: I did lose more clear liquid but I assumed it was all normal
> I went to bed at 10pm and work about 3ish thinking I needed a poo ....lol .....so after going about 4 times I thought sod this I will get up and watch some TV....from about 4am-7am I had painful backache coming and going ..... I did time the pain but it made no sense and I even managed to nap in between and eat my toast and marmite. I woke DH at about 8 to ask him to rub my back and he also timed when I was feeling pain but also found it was not regular.... we called the labour ward at 10am and they told us to come in due to my water breaking. I arrived at 11am and told that I was not contracting and I had another UTI and was given a paracetamol and told they would do a blood and urine test. The Doctor came in at 11.30am and said she would examine me as they were worried about infection.... I was then told I was 6cms......well mine and DH's face was a picture..... I had a wonderful midwife who started to giggle and said she would move me to a nicer room and told DH to get his camera and move the car.
> Once DH had arrived back I have been introuduced to my new best friend....gas and air !!! me nuv gas and air ......now for some reason I kept demanding another parcetamol but they kept telling me that it would not help :haha: at 2pm I was told when I had another contraction I could start pushing. after 30/40 mins and about 6 pushes Miss LC was born hands over her head.... I had a specialst team in with me due to her being prem but as she started to scream and they told me she was 5lbs 6 DH and I actually started to breath again.....DH telling me she was a girl was the most amazing feeling in the world....mainly as I know he had really wanted a girl !!!
> 
> I had some slight tearing and the stiches were not to bad, after the night in the special care unit I have never felt so blessed that she was born so healthy !
> Due to being in the high risk delivery suite I was not allowed to walk about and I was unable to move from laying down during the labour......I do wish I could have moved as I felt that laying down was not comftable !so after only 3 nights in hospital we came home.
> 
> but that is my birth story ! :cloud9:

Thank you for sharing. What a birth but it all turned out lovely and you have a beautiful daughter!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: Hayles sounds funny for you explaining to a doc that :haha:

You have been chatty turtles and I have had loads to catch up on but not a lot of time to write a post. Been off the hook here today with business because of the bank holiday! 

Thanks for lovely comments regarding Beatrix - if you all like it to the point of names for your kids - take it. I reckon I won't need it! Adam is useless and I cba ttc anything anymore, but I have to stop going on about it because I am overly emotional (I think I am overwhelmed with the house and whatnot).

Crunch - great story :cloud9: - I bet you thought you'd never get there and there she is - living proof! Such a gorgeous girlie!

:hi: Cara and Mummy! Nuv you too - beautiful niece :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hello aunties :wave:
> 
> Nuv you all :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 257704
> View attachment 257705
> 
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Awwww Hello CARA :hi:

What a beautiful girly you are all in pink and scrummy :cloud9:

Kit- Cara looks like she is doing very well you must be so proud and looks like your doing a fabbo job at mumsie :awww::hug:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: Hayles sounds funny for you explaining to a doc that :haha:
> 
> You have been chatty turtles and I have had loads to catch up on but not a lot of time to write a post. Been off the hook here today with business because of the bank holiday!
> 
> Thanks for lovely comments regarding Beatrix - if you all like it to the point of names for your kids - take it. I reckon I won't need it! Adam is useless and I cba ttc anything anymore, but I have to stop going on about it because I am overly emotional (I think I am overwhelmed with the house and whatnot).
> 
> Crunch - great story :cloud9: - I bet you thought you'd never get there and there she is - living proof! Such a gorgeous girlie!
> 
> :hi: Cara and Mummy! Nuv you too - beautiful niece :cloud9:

Jaynie......dont talk so silly young lady, no one will pinch your name on here im certain of it 
And im also certain that you and adam will have a bundle called Beatrix or a equally lovely blue name very soon just keep faith in Tony and it will happen when you least expect it too :hugs::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im off for a bit now be back later nuv ya's


----------



## addie25

WHAT BEAUTIFUL BABY PICTURES I HAVE COME ON TO SEE TODAY KEEP THEM COMING!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Hayley!!! I thought you were going to say your up the duff (is that what it is called :haha:) I was holding my breath as I read bc I was thinking OMG OMG OMG did she get pregnant during this sexy time adventure!!!!!!!!!! It's great you are up for it it's not a bad thing!!!

SOOOOOO DH forgot his phone on his way to work. As he was leaving I said don't forget your phone. I come downstairs and what do I find!!! SOOO I have to drive it to him and I really do not want to do that because flooding in that area!!! Buttt I do not like him being without a phone so I will drive it there. I think today I will go to my moms and have a little walk with her and the beautiful pups!!!!! They just got their hair cut so they must look beautiful!!!!! (Yes I am dog obsessed and cat obsessed with NIKKI as well) 

A few days ago I went to my mom's and on my way I saw a baby deer. Still had spots and everything and he/she was looking around like it was lost. I went to my moms and told her and she said a few days earlier my dogs barked at a group of deer and that one did not run off with the rest so it's missing its family!!! I hope he/she found them be4 the storm. Today I am going to go back and see if it is alone still. Hope not!! We have to teach our dogs not to bark like that!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just had some bleeding this afternoon:shock:

its stopped,going to see mw tomos :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A removal van from Peterborough is offloading in my village, Sarachkites!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope the bleeding is ok Clare :hugs:

Cara is sooooo pretty Kit! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mw said if it comes back go straight to hospital.it wasnt loads but enough for me to worry. babies kicking fine but feel really puffy down there iykwim :wacko:

30 week bump and the stretchies :( (the scar is from a didgy tattoo lol)

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg



https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/323/30wks.jpg


----------



## addie25

Lovely bump!! Keep us updated on the bleeding I'm sure all will be ok.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> I have turtle mail too im off to open it right now, after my shameful post .....

*Hayley!* :ninja: *47000* You did a sly one!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Crunch - thank you for your birth story. I wasn't allowed to move in my labour because of monitoring due to meconium, and I hated having to stay on the bed. Not comfortable at all!
> 
> Jaynie - I love the name Beatrix!
> 
> Yay for shorter work weeks for the UK turtles.
> 
> I have a screamy baby this morning :cry: We had a brilliant night last night, she slept for almost six hours in a row. Then she had nice cuddles with DH before he left for work, I fed her and then she proceeded to scream for an hour. I've got her settled laying over my knee at the moment, but it does mean I now can't move for fear of upsetting her again.
> 
> Thanks - so do we - it is in fact the ONLY name we have ever agreed on adn I mentioned it and I get :smug: quite easily - like a big geek/teachers pet! :haha: I loooove the name :) I like the x that's in it the fact that Beatrix Berry is such a cute name :cloud9: but i'm not pregnant and someone will probably have a Beatrix ON THIS THREAD before I end up with a bebe.Click to expand...

Don't be silly Jaynie....I'm telling you, you're going to do a Sezi on us and come crashing on here sometime soon with a fantabulous line...and it will be a keeper :hugs: Noone will steal your name I'm sure.....will they? :shrug: Would it be Bea for short?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Crunch - thank you for your birth story. I wasn't allowed to move in my labour because of monitoring due to meconium, and I hated having to stay on the bed. Not comfortable at all!
> 
> Jaynie - I love the name Beatrix!
> 
> Yay for shorter work weeks for the UK turtles.
> 
> I have a screamy baby this morning :cry: We had a brilliant night last night, she slept for almost six hours in a row. Then she had nice cuddles with DH before he left for work, I fed her and then she proceeded to scream for an hour. I've got her settled laying over my knee at the moment, but it does mean I now can't move for fear of upsetting her again.
> 
> Thanks - so do we - it is in fact the ONLY name we have ever agreed on adn I mentioned it and I get :smug: quite easily - like a big geek/teachers pet! :haha: I loooove the name :) I like the x that's in it the fact that Beatrix Berry is such a cute name :cloud9: but i'm not pregnant and someone will probably have a Beatrix ON THIS THREAD before I end up with a bebe.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be silly Jaynie....I'm telling you, you're going to do a Sezi on us and come crashing on here sometime soon with a fantabulous line...and it will be a keeper :hugs: Noone will steal your name I'm sure.....will they? :shrug: Would it be Bea for short?Click to expand...

Haha I love how it's "doing a Sezi"


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Clare...I'm sorry about the bleeding lovely but it's probably just an irritation or something simple. I'm sure you're keeping an eye on it but all will be well.

Beautiful bumpy and mummy to be stripes :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Crunch - thank you for your birth story. I wasn't allowed to move in my labour because of monitoring due to meconium, and I hated having to stay on the bed. Not comfortable at all!
> 
> Jaynie - I love the name Beatrix!
> 
> Yay for shorter work weeks for the UK turtles.
> 
> I have a screamy baby this morning :cry: We had a brilliant night last night, she slept for almost six hours in a row. Then she had nice cuddles with DH before he left for work, I fed her and then she proceeded to scream for an hour. I've got her settled laying over my knee at the moment, but it does mean I now can't move for fear of upsetting her again.
> 
> Thanks - so do we - it is in fact the ONLY name we have ever agreed on adn I mentioned it and I get :smug: quite easily - like a big geek/teachers pet! :haha: I loooove the name :) I like the x that's in it the fact that Beatrix Berry is such a cute name :cloud9: but i'm not pregnant and someone will probably have a Beatrix ON THIS THREAD before I end up with a bebe.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be silly Jaynie....I'm telling you, you're going to do a Sezi on us and come crashing on here sometime soon with a fantabulous line...and it will be a keeper :hugs: Noone will steal your name I'm sure.....will they? :shrug: Would it be Bea for short?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I love how it's "doing a Sezi"Click to expand...

Well your BFP did come out of nowhere after you telling us you had BFNs! Those are the best surprises :happydance:

Has it sunk in yet? Have you stopped grinning yet?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Hello aunties :wave:
> 
> Nuv you all :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 257704
> View attachment 257705
> 
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Oh Carachka you are BEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOTIFUL!!!!! I nuv you, snuggly kisses on your cheek from Totya Sarachka!



firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: Hayles sounds funny for you explaining to a doc that :haha:
> 
> You have been chatty turtles and I have had loads to catch up on but not a lot of time to write a post. Been off the hook here today with business because of the bank holiday!
> 
> Thanks for lovely comments regarding Beatrix - if you all like it to the point of names for your kids - take it. I reckon I won't need it! Adam is useless and I cba ttc anything anymore, but I have to stop going on about it because I am overly emotional (I think I am overwhelmed with the house and whatnot).
> 
> Crunch - great story :cloud9: - I bet you thought you'd never get there and there she is - living proof! Such a gorgeous girlie!
> 
> :hi: Cara and Mummy! Nuv you too - beautiful niece :cloud9:

Now just stop that young lady, I won't hear of this NMA, it's so un-Jaynie! One of his poofuckers will get to where it's supposed to any day now, just you watch. 



HollyMonkey said:


> A removal van from Peterborough is offloading in my village, Sarachkites!

Random! Of all the dumps in the UK and of all the small villages in France! It's probably my neighbour trying to get away from my noisy sex. Oh how disappointed she'll be to live next to The Teflon Rocket Launching Facility:haha:



new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hayley, a girl after my own heart. ;-)
> 
> :haha::winkwink:i did think i bet this is something sezi and big boy would do lol:winkwink:Click to expand...

what can I say, yall know me so well. I'd like to think I could return to normal business after two weeks but as I'm planning on breast feeding I imagine that will turn out pretty nasty if I'm all milky? Gross!!! 



LunaLady said:


> Had a dream last night I gave birth... I held my boy! And he wasn't even a tiny kangaroo baby like he has been in two previous birth dreams.... :haha:

Hah! In my dreams babies (mine or other's) always turn into cats. That's SO me!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Well your BFP did come out of nowhere after you telling us you had BFNs! Those are the best surprises :happydance:
> 
> Has it sunk in yet? Have you stopped grinning yet?

It really was a :ninja: BFP. I really just tested for shits and giggles bc I was bored. No, hasn't sunk in yet at all. I'm really unhungry though and I know I should eat bc I haven't had much today at all, I only at my sandwich at lunch, not the yoghurt or fruit, I just feel so full. I know I have to make something this evening though, for Lila/Noah


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well your BFP did come out of nowhere after you telling us you had BFNs! Those are the best surprises :happydance:
> 
> Has it sunk in yet? Have you stopped grinning yet?
> 
> It really was a :ninja: BFP. I really just tested for shits and giggles bc I was bored. No, hasn't sunk in yet at all. I'm really unhungry though and I know I should eat bc I haven't had much today at all, I only at my sandwich at lunch, not the yoghurt or fruit, I just feel so full. I know I have to make something this evening though, for Lila/NoahClick to expand...

:haha:

I'm loving that parental guilt is already creeping in :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

*ESSIE *if you attach the photo you want correcting, I'll try my best but blurrs are very hard to correct.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I have been dozing today (harri is at my sisters)and when oh came home I woke up and told him about my dream.... ''just had a weird dream I drank castor oil to get labour going, and it was disgusting'' Ed replies ''I'm not surprised,that's car oil isn't it?''......No Ed....that would be Castrol!
> Kit, as to where to leave the things Ed's horrible work van will be on the lawn, so under the edge of that IF you are sure you don't mind...oh and no, it's not at two-thirty, but I did smirk at your comment in a very grown up way!lol x

Consider it done my love - remember to check before Ed drives off with it stuck underneath :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Is it normal to take my digi with me to whatever room I'm going to sit in? It's my new comfort blanket.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> *ESSIE *if you attach the photo you want correcting, I'll try my best but blurrs are very hard to correct.

Thank you Sarah, I'll put it up when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hayley, a girl after my own heart. ;-)
> 
> :haha::winkwink:i did think i bet this is something sezi and big boy would do lol:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> what can I say, yall know me so well. I'd like to think I could return to normal business after two weeks but as I'm planning on breast feeding I imagine that will turn out pretty nasty if I'm all milky? Gross!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Had a dream last night I gave birth... I held my boy! And he wasn't even a tiny kangaroo baby like he has been in two previous birth dreams.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! In my dreams babies (mine or other's) always turn into cats. That's SO me!Click to expand...

Some men find the milky show pretty impressive if you get my drift :winkwink::haha:

When I was pregnant with Ch'ien, I always dreamt I gave birth to a ginger kitten and I would wake up frustrated because I couldn't get him into the carseat :wacko:

Last night I dreamt I delivered someone's baby in a bathroom. I didn't even know the woman though she was convinced she knew me. And the sea was crazy high and scary....my subconscious is weird :wacko:


----------



## poas

Sarachka said:


> Is it normal to take my digi with me to whatever room I'm going to sit in? It's my new comfort blanket.

It's fine as long as you don't start chewing on the corner :haha: 
Thankyou Kit, I'm very excited-just wish I would've been in although saying that I like the idea of meeting when Esme is out so that I can A-walk properly,B-not be swollen to troll like proportions, and C-use the baby to cover up the fact I have no social skills!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Is it normal to take my digi with me to whatever room I'm going to sit in? It's my new comfort blanket.

Mine was in my bedroom drawer and I stared at it at every chance I got


----------



## poas

That's weird Trin, I dreamt earlier I gave birth in my bathroom!!!!! That's what I get for napping!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to take my digi with me to whatever room I'm going to sit in? It's my new comfort blanket.
> 
> It's fine as long as you don't start chewing on the corner :haha:
> Thankyou Kit, I'm very excited-just wish I would've been in although saying that I like the idea of meeting when Esme is out so that I can A-walk properly,B-not be swollen to troll like proportions, and C-use the baby to cover up the fact I have no social skills!!!Click to expand...

:haha:

I'm sure none of that is true but no sweat anyway (except the walking bit :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> That's weird Trin, I dreamt earlier I gave birth in my bathroom!!!!! That's what I get for napping!!!

I have slight visions of the mw not arriving on time and me delivering my baby in my own bath....not sure I would mind


----------



## kit_cat

I have another question....

When does a baby's eye colour change to what it will be permanently?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:nope:

Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.

BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

I am a carb monster! :munch:

*ahem* Hello all. :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Is it normal to take my digi with me to whatever room I'm going to sit in? It's my new comfort blanket.

The battery will go flat and the screen blank soon! You'll _HAVE_ to do your other one:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:

Au contraire my love. Those tears tell your baby bean to snuggle in. I'm sorry he hurt your feelings but I'm glad he fixed it. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:

Sorry B :hugs:

The day dh left for Zim and we gad the 2nd SPCA inspection I had a huge sobby gaspy ugly cry...and Luna-bean is still here :thumbup:

I went to an interesting conference this year on the effects of stress and emotions on unborn babies and it seems only prolonged severe stress - like continued abuse- has an effect


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I am a carb monster! :munch:
> 
> *ahem* Hello all. :wave:

Hello Carb monster..I mean Molly :haha:

On my diet I'm meant to have 8 carbs a day :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:
> 
> Au contraire my love. Those tears tell your baby bean to snuggle in. I'm sorry he hurt your feelings but I'm glad he fixed it. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Molly:hugs: I'll tell myself they're snuggle in tears :thumbup: DH says it won't have done any harm but one does worry so after so many nonstickies:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh B....worry ye not, I'm sure snotty big fat crying is nothing more than an emotional release which cannot harm your ickle bean any more than laughing uncontrollably. If you'd been laughing uncontrollably would you have been worried? 

Sorry DH made you so upset lovely but glad everything is beautiful in the world again :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:
> 
> Sorry B :hugs:
> 
> The day dh left for Zim and we gad the 2nd SPCA inspection I had a huge sobby gaspy ugly cry...and Luna-bean is still here :thumbup:
> 
> I went to an interesting conference this year on the effects of stress and emotions on unborn babies and it seems only prolonged severe stress - like continued abuse- has an effectClick to expand...

Thanks Trin:hugs: I remember you were upset about that but I wasn't sure if you had one of 'those' cries!! Thanks for the reassurance :friends: I feel oddly guilty to have cried with a beanie in me:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am a carb monster! :munch:
> 
> *ahem* Hello all. :wave:

:wave:

What are you nomming Molly?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ahh B....worry ye not, I'm sure snotty big fat crying is nothing more than an emotional release which cannot harm your ickle bean any more than laughing uncontrollably. If you'd been laughing uncontrollably would you have been worried?
> 
> Sorry DH made you so upset lovely but glad everything is beautiful in the world again :hugs::kiss:

Hmmm hadn't thought of that, the laughing:haha: I watched funny tv last night, hope it didn't unstick beanie :shock:

Thanks Kitty:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am a carb monster! :munch:
> 
> *ahem* Hello all. :wave:
> 
> Hello Carb monster..I mean Molly :haha:
> 
> On my diet I'm meant to have 8 carbs a day :shock:Click to expand...

Is there anything in "the books" that says carb craving is indicative of impending labour? (hopeful here :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need some of those eye pads I sent you guys, my eyes are all red and puffy!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I need some of those eye pads I sent you guys, my eyes are all red and puffy!!

I'll PM you some :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am a carb monster! :munch:
> 
> *ahem* Hello all. :wave:
> 
> Hello Carb monster..I mean Molly :haha:
> 
> On my diet I'm meant to have 8 carbs a day :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything in "the books" that says carb craving is indicative of impending labour? (hopeful here :haha:)Click to expand...

It surely must be Molly (also hopeful :thumbup:)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am a carb monster! :munch:
> 
> *ahem* Hello all. :wave:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> What are you nomming Molly?Click to expand...

I just finished a huge hunk of Irish soda bread I made last night...:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am a carb monster! :munch:
> 
> *ahem* Hello all. :wave:
> 
> Hello Carb monster..I mean Molly :haha:
> 
> On my diet I'm meant to have 8 carbs a day :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything in "the books" that says carb craving is indicative of impending labour? (hopeful here :haha:)Click to expand...

:haha: Maybe you're carbo-loading for the big event:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahh B....worry ye not, I'm sure snotty big fat crying is nothing more than an emotional release which cannot harm your ickle bean any more than laughing uncontrollably. If you'd been laughing uncontrollably would you have been worried?
> 
> Sorry DH made you so upset lovely but glad everything is beautiful in the world again :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hmmm hadn't thought of that, the laughing:haha: I watched funny tv last night, hope it didn't unstick beanie :shock:
> 
> Thanks Kitty:hugs:Click to expand...

Just think of all the hormonal pregnant women in the world that spend a very large amount of their pregnancies crying and wailing. Nothing bad happens :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

So, guess what I was doing at 4am this morning?? I was singing to my daughter :shock: Not normally one for singing to anyone, it was the last ditch attempt of a desperate fool clinging to the hope of getting the child to sleep! 

I started with a medley of nursery rhymes....:nope:

Then went on to humming melodically as I kept forgetting the words to songs.....:nope:

Finally, I sang this..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzpWKAGvGdA

She NUV'd it.....get her the little big head! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahh B....worry ye not, I'm sure snotty big fat crying is nothing more than an emotional release which cannot harm your ickle bean any more than laughing uncontrollably. If you'd been laughing uncontrollably would you have been worried?
> 
> Sorry DH made you so upset lovely but glad everything is beautiful in the world again :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hmmm hadn't thought of that, the laughing:haha: I watched funny tv last night, hope it didn't unstick beanie :shock:
> 
> Thanks Kitty:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just think of all the hormonal pregnant women in the world that spend a very large amount of their pregnancies crying and wailing. Nothing bad happens :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

This is true.... :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Eating a NOMMY dinner now, turkey mine stroganoff with cheesy/milky mash YUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Essie

aww B :hugs: I'm sorry you and DH argued, but I'm glad it's okay now. Personally I'm a big hormonal cry baby even when not pregnant, and definitely had some big snot running down face, puffy eyes, inconsolable mess kind of cries when pregnant (both early on and later) and it did no harm. Your little bean will not have been affected at all, it'll be snuggling in further to cuddle you from inside :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Omg Kit, that is hilarious! Sweet girl already knows your world revolves around her. :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Eating a NOMMY dinner now, turkey mine stroganoff with cheesy/milky mash YUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Lila/Noah thank you very muchly :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly sorry you've had a bad evening, I don't like to hear of this!!!

I had one of those cries on Wednesday, followed by quite a few tablets, so I'm a bit worried too. I'm sure I got a BFN that day though so nothing was hooked up to my system at that point.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am a carb monster! :munch:
> 
> *ahem* Hello all. :wave:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> What are you nomming Molly?Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished a huge hunk of Irish soda bread I made last night...:shrug:Click to expand...

Mmmmm :munch: Gimme :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Omg Kit, that is hilarious! Sweet girl already knows your world revolves around her. :awww:

She bloomin' well does the little rascal and I have the eye bags to prove it :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I have a stupid question (I'm going to have a LOT of these)

Should I ring the doctors office tomorrow and say I'm pregnant?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I have a stupid question (I'm going to have a LOT of these)
> 
> Should I ring the doctors office tomorrow and say I'm pregnant?

You have an appointment coming up don't you? I'd just discuss it then if I were you.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I have a stupid question (I'm going to have a LOT of these)
> 
> Should I ring the doctors office tomorrow and say I'm pregnant?
> 
> You have an appointment coming up don't you? I'd just discuss it then if I were you.Click to expand...

I'll only see the phlebotomist for bloods


----------



## Essie

I saw my doctor when I got my positive test, but they didn't do anything. Asked if i had done a test, checked I was happy about the pregnancy and told me to ask reception for forms to register with the midwife.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I have a stupid question (I'm going to have a LOT of these)
> 
> Should I ring the doctors office tomorrow and say I'm pregnant?
> 
> You have an appointment coming up don't you? I'd just discuss it then if I were you.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll only see the phlebotomist for bloodsClick to expand...

Ah ok, in that case yes, make an appointment.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I saw my doctor when I got my positive test, but they didn't do anything. Asked if i had done a test, checked I was happy about the pregnancy and told me to ask reception for forms to register with the midwife.

Yes, same for me too. Isn't it weird how you could be talking a load of b******s but they take your word for it and start the whole process anyway :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka since it's your first I'd call and have an appointment with doc :thumbup: You'll have stuff like your toxoplasmosis bloods done since you have a cat and you'll get some useful booklets with all the food guidelines and generally start believing it's for real :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:

B remember when I was preggo and I asked if it was ok to sing because I thought if I sang properly using my stomach muscles I would push baby out of me and you said :saywhat: lol because we can not do anything to create a miscarriage. You can cry for 10 days and baby will be ok. I am sorry DH upset you tho big :hugs: and I am also glad he gave u lots of love after to make you feel better! He is just so excited to have a baby is all1


Sarachka said:


> I have a stupid question (I'm going to have a LOT of these)
> 
> Should I ring the doctors office tomorrow and say I'm pregnant?

I would give a ring and she what they say your next step is :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Yesterday I was on a big high and excited about IVF 16 days!!!!!! Today I was on a big low and upset bc I should have had a 5 day old baby girl by now. Then I started laughing thinking what the F is wrong with me I am acting like I am on drugs with all my highs and lows. And then I remember I am on sooo many drugs!!!!! I can not wait to stop these medications!! They are making me so nutty with the high and low up and down and all around ahhhh!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at the ginormous dragonfly that was in my house earlier today...it was about 15cm long!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

Omg thats huge i would have run out screaming!


----------



## Sarachka

Looking up local options for early private scans and came across this, entitled "get lost!"

https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/uploads/images/200x200/mov_getlost.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have turtle mail too im off to open it right now, after my shameful post .....
> 
> *Hayley!* :ninja: *47000* You did a sly one!Click to expand...

Noo did I swipe it ??? Oops sorry girls.....I here by dedicate the 
47000 post to sleeping babys for new mummys 
Sticky new turtle beans
Healthy happy pregnancies present and pre 
Fertile cycles for stragglers
A smooth ivf cycle for our addie
And lots of happy healthy bambinnos all around !!!




Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello aunties :wave:
> 
> Nuv you all :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 257704
> View attachment 257705
> 
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Oh Carachka you are BEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOTIFUL!!!!! I nuv you, snuggly kisses on your cheek from Totya Sarachka!
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Hayles sounds funny for you explaining to a doc that :haha:
> 
> You have been chatty turtles and I have had loads to catch up on but not a lot of time to write a post. Been off the hook here today with business because of the bank holiday!
> 
> Thanks for lovely comments regarding Beatrix - if you all like it to the point of names for your kids - take it. I reckon I won't need it! Adam is useless and I cba ttc anything anymore, but I have to stop going on about it because I am overly emotional (I think I am overwhelmed with the house and whatnot).
> 
> Crunch - great story :cloud9: - I bet you thought you'd never get there and there she is - living proof! Such a gorgeous girlie!
> 
> :hi: Cara and Mummy! Nuv you too - beautiful niece :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Now just stop that young lady, I won't hear of this NMA, it's so un-Jaynie! One of his poofuckers will get to where it's supposed to any day now, just you watch.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> A removal van from Peterborough is offloading in my village, Sarachkites!Click to expand...
> 
> Random! Of all the dumps in the UK and of all the small villages in France! It's probably my neighbour trying to get away from my noisy sex. Oh how disappointed she'll be to live next to The Teflon Rocket Launching Facility:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hayley, a girl after my own heart. ;-)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::winkwink:i did think i bet this is something sezi and big boy would do lol:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> what can I say, yall know me so well. I'd like to think I could return to normal business after two weeks but as I'm planning on breast feeding I imagine that will turn out pretty nasty if I'm all milky? Gross!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Had a dream last night I gave birth... I held my boy! And he wasn't even a tiny kangaroo baby like he has been in two previous birth dreams.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! In my dreams babies (mine or other's) always turn into cats. That's SO me!Click to expand...


Hahaha, I reckon charlie would like a milk fountain like trin hinted lol!! I say ring the docs babe sooner the better



HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:

Aww B silly thierry ,I had massive trouble with OH when I found out about my bfp and had really bad crying moments and nathanial snuhgled well in deep so no fear lovely emily/oliver will bed in well to escape the wailing I'm certain

Hello molly and trinlin hope ya ok

Clare hope bleed passes maybe an early show with the mucus glop you descibed earlier


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have turtle mail too im off to open it right now, after my shameful post .....
> 
> *Hayley!* :ninja: *47000* You did a sly one!Click to expand...
> 
> Noo did I swipe it ??? Oops sorry girls.....I here by dedicate the
> 47000 post to sleeping babys for new mummys
> Sticky new turtle beans
> Healthy happy pregnancies present and pre
> Fertile cycles for stragglers
> A smooth ivf cycle for our addie
> And lots of happy healthy bambinnos all around !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello aunties :wave:
> 
> Nuv you all :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 257704
> View attachment 257705
> 
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Carachka you are BEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOTIFUL!!!!! I nuv you, snuggly kisses on your cheek from Totya Sarachka!
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Hayles sounds funny for you explaining to a doc that :haha:
> 
> You have been chatty turtles and I have had loads to catch up on but not a lot of time to write a post. Been off the hook here today with business because of the bank holiday!
> 
> Thanks for lovely comments regarding Beatrix - if you all like it to the point of names for your kids - take it. I reckon I won't need it! Adam is useless and I cba ttc anything anymore, but I have to stop going on about it because I am overly emotional (I think I am overwhelmed with the house and whatnot).
> 
> Crunch - great story :cloud9: - I bet you thought you'd never get there and there she is - living proof! Such a gorgeous girlie!
> 
> :hi: Cara and Mummy! Nuv you too - beautiful niece :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Now just stop that young lady, I won't hear of this NMA, it's so un-Jaynie! One of his poofuckers will get to where it's supposed to any day now, just you watch.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> A removal van from Peterborough is offloading in my village, Sarachkites!Click to expand...
> 
> Random! Of all the dumps in the UK and of all the small villages in France! It's probably my neighbour trying to get away from my noisy sex. Oh how disappointed she'll be to live next to The Teflon Rocket Launching Facility:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hayley, a girl after my own heart. ;-)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::winkwink:i did think i bet this is something sezi and big boy would do lol:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> what can I say, yall know me so well. I'd like to think I could return to normal business after two weeks but as I'm planning on breast feeding I imagine that will turn out pretty nasty if I'm all milky? Gross!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Had a dream last night I gave birth... I held my boy! And he wasn't even a tiny kangaroo baby like he has been in two previous birth dreams.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! In my dreams babies (mine or other's) always turn into cats. That's SO me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I reckon charlie would like a milk fountain like trin hinted lol!! I say ring the docs babe sooner the better
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww B silly thierry ,I had massive trouble with OH when I found out about my bfp and had really bad crying moments and nathanial snuhgled well in deep so no fear lovely emily/oliver will bed in well to escape the wailing I'm certain
> 
> Hello molly and trinlin hope ya ok
> 
> Clare hope bleed passes maybe an early show with the mucus glop you descibed earlierClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:
> 
> B remember when I was preggo and I asked if it was ok to sing because I thought if I sang properly using my stomach muscles I would push baby out of me and you said :saywhat: lol because we can not do anything to create a miscarriage. You can cry for 10 days and baby will be ok. I am sorry DH upset you tho big :hugs: and I am also glad he gave u lots of love after to make you feel better! He is just so excited to have a baby is all1
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I have a stupid question (I'm going to have a LOT of these)
> 
> Should I ring the doctors office tomorrow and say I'm pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> I would give a ring and she what they say your next step is :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Addie:hugs: I dooooo rememember that!!!!:happydance: I'm always giving others advice I don't heed myself!:blush: 

Yeah DH explained that he was just excited and preparing in advance, and I did apologise for taking it the wrong way, and he apologised for going on about taxes so soon, and I actually feel at least it's allowed me to share with him how worrying the first weeks are, men cannot know what it is to miscarry so I don't usually share my feelings on the subject with him, so it was good we actually spoke about my fears. DH does prepare EVERYTHING very much in advance and it's usually very excellent (holidays etc!) but it just hit a nerve tonight:shrug: But all cuddly now:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Something tells me Charlie _will _like the milk fountain https://www.pic4ever.com/images/84.gif


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:nope:
> 
> Sooooo DH came home early and we went for a lovely walk to collect conkers with Holly, and then I fed and bathed Holly and put her to bed while DH went cycling, and then when he was back I popped to the shop to get some milk and on my return DH started showing me the tax calculations for 4 children. I politely asked if we could look at those a bit further down the line and that I've got to get the thing kicking and screaming out of my womb before worrying about the taxes and he accused me of being unrealistic and that the financial aspect is important, and I accused him of being biologically unrealistic since I'm not even 5 weeks pregnant with 2 mcs this year, the tax analysis can wait a few weeks...and so on and so forth into a dispute and I ended up sobbing convulsively on the bed feeling like I was having black poison darts thrown at my soul and telling DH this baby isn't for tax reduction purposes :sad2: So lots of tears, then lots of cuddles and apologies (mainly from DH:haha:) and a little sulk from me and a warm bath and then more cuddles and DH reassuring me that it's only because he feels so confident about this baby that he was doing the calculations etc etc and life is hunky dory again.
> 
> BUT....can big crying, the shakey gasping snotty kind (I took it VERY badly:blush:) dislodge beanies? Did any of you cry in the early weeks and it did no harm? I'm worried my (possibly hormonal) meltdown may have upset beanie:cry:
> 
> B remember when I was preggo and I asked if it was ok to sing because I thought if I sang properly using my stomach muscles I would push baby out of me and you said :saywhat: lol because we can not do anything to create a miscarriage. You can cry for 10 days and baby will be ok. I am sorry DH upset you tho big :hugs: and I am also glad he gave u lots of love after to make you feel better! He is just so excited to have a baby is all1
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I have a stupid question (I'm going to have a LOT of these)
> 
> Should I ring the doctors office tomorrow and say I'm pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> I would give a ring and she what they say your next step is :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Addie:hugs: I dooooo rememember that!!!!:happydance: I'm always giving others advice I don't heed myself!:blush:
> 
> Yeah DH explained that he was just excited and preparing in advance, and I did apologise for taking it the wrong way, and he apologised for going on about taxes so soon, and I actually feel at least it's allowed me to share with him how worrying the first weeks are, men cannot know what it is to misscarry so I don't usually share my feelings on the subject with him, so it was good we actually spoke about my fears. DH does prepare EVERYTHING very much in advance and it's usually very excellent (holidays etc!) but it just hit a nerve tonight:shrug: But all cuddly now:kiss:Click to expand...

It is good you got to talk to him about everything!!! I know this is going to be a sticky baby tho!!!!


----------



## addie25

OK I NEEDDDDDDDDDDDDD TO BE CHEERED UPPPPPPPPPPPP HELPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!! I am not angry about anything but I feel angry bc this stupid medicine and I do not want to beeeee angry I want to be happpppppy as a clam I have so much to look 4ward 2!!!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka, I had a private scan at Brayford studio. Don't know how far that is from you but they were good. I was too early to see heartbeat but they offered to rescan 2 weeks later for free.


----------



## Mollykins

Plug in your ipod Addie. Music is powerful stuff.


In other news.... In 22 seconds, Krispy Kreme can produce enough donuts to match the height of the Empire State Building.


----------



## addie25

mollykins said:


> plug in your ipod addie. Music is powerful stuff.
> 
> 
> In other news.... In 22 seconds, krispy kreme can produce enough donuts to match the height of the empire state building.

omg thats crazy and yummy!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Plug in your ipod Addie. Music is powerful stuff.
> 
> 
> In other news.... In 22 seconds, Krispy Kreme can produce enough donuts to match the height of the Empire State Building.

Oooo it's a long lost Molly factoid :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Do I have to stop snogging the cat?


----------



## new mummy2010

Sezi I feel we have loads in common in the bedroom department lmao!!!

Addie babes be happy I'm soo freekin excited about your forthcoming double pregnancy I can't wait to go buying matching pink + blue outfits!!!!

Did I tell ya'll I have changed nates milky to anti colic formula ? He is a bit better already after like 3 days on it I just wish his little botty would get better it is soooo sore poor lil man 

I feel so naughty having the MAP today like a young gun again lol I wish haha!!

Hey sez when will you go on ML ?? Wonder if I will still be off surely I will?? You DD will be april ? Is that right I would love to meet up


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley, I've been meaning to say to you and Ginge etc that Jaynie and I have casually mentioned a meet up and it would probably be easier for you and ginge etc for me and anyone else to travel north this time. I'm pretty well placed for rail travel to either London or the north really. We should figure out somewhere central. My DD is May 6th GOD WILLING / INSHALLAH and all that jazz.


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Sezi I feel we have loads in common in the bedroom department lmao!!!
> 
> Addie babes be happy I'm soo freekin excited about your forthcoming double pregnancy I can't wait to go buying matching pink + blue outfits!!!!
> 
> Did I tell ya'll I have changed nates milky to anti colic formula ? He is a bit better already after like 3 days on it I just wish his little botty would get better it is soooo sore poor lil man
> 
> I feel so naughty having the MAP today like a young gun again lol I wish haha!!
> 
> Hey sez when will you go on ML ?? Wonder if I will still be off surely I will?? You DD will be april ? Is that right I would love to meet up

Im trying Im fighting this medicine as hard as I can. My friend who is on it has highs and lows as well so I know its normal. Im starting 2 feel a bit happier so hopefully the low is going away!! OOO matching outfits how cute!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Do I have to stop snogging the cat?

Only with tongues :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for your kind reassurance girls on my crying fit :hugs: And the dedication post Hayley to all of us :thumbup:

Off to beddybyes now to de-puff my eyes :haha: big kiss all, sleep tight :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Look at the ginormous dragonfly that was in my house earlier today...it was about 15cm long!

Holy crap! I thought African bugs were huge :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OK I NEEDDDDDDDDDDDDD TO BE CHEERED UPPPPPPPPPPPP HELPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!! I am not angry about anything but I feel angry bc this stupid medicine and I do not want to beeeee angry I want to be happpppppy as a clam I have so much to look 4ward 2!!!

Oh addie - it must be a nightmare to feel like this. There's not much to be done, just need to ride it out I suppose and keep in mind what it's all for.:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Look at the ginormous dragonfly that was in my house earlier today...it was about 15cm long!

WHOAH! *runs away*


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks for your kind reassurance girls on my crying fit :hugs: And the dedication post Hayley to all of us :thumbup:
> 
> Off to beddybyes now to de-puff my eyes :haha: big kiss all, sleep tight :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:sleep: tight B and baby!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B :hugs::kiss:

Good night everyone - time for bed for me too :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turtles. I am less than impressed. I had a fever blister on my lip and now i have one ON MY CHIN!!!! :growlmad:


Oh, and I feel :sick:

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hayley, I've been meaning to say to you and Ginge etc that Jaynie and I have casually mentioned a meet up and it would probably be easier for you and ginge etc for me and anyone else to travel north this time. I'm pretty well placed for rail travel to either London or the north really. We should figure out somewhere central. My DD is May 6th GOD WILLING / INSHALLAH and all that jazz.

That sounds like a cracking plan I'm up for that as I'm going in sane in my house everyday and would love nate to meet some turtle aunties woohoo let me know plans when they arise defo 

May the 6th sounds delightful a perfect EDD by all accounts I think


----------



## new mummy2010

Night beffany I'm gonna use my eye whatsits tomorrow can't wait!!

Have a nice big snuggly sleepybyes now nuv you

And whoa that was a bootiful beast of a dragon fly too


----------



## addie25

Feel better Trin :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Night Trin + Kit tooo


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Good night B :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Good night everyone - time for bed for me too :hugs::kiss:

:sleep: WELL KIT :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey kitty I was wondering the eye thing too nates look black too me at the mo


----------



## addie25

I read 6-12 months is when the eye color stays a color.


----------



## poas

Kit I used to sing that to Harri :) You just bought back a lovely memory :)
B that dragonfly is beautiful!!!!!!!
Now I'm going to bed, just watched Avatar-been meaning to watch it for ages,I really liked it x


----------



## poas

Oh and Harri was born with brown eyes but within 2weeks they were blue and still are...in most lights...they look brown in some lights and purple in others,as do mine.Goodnight x


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Oh and Harri was born with brown eyes but within 2weeks they were blue and still are...in most lights...they look brown in some lights and purple in others,as do mine.Goodnight x

How cool my dad says my eyes were purple when I was born!


----------



## firstbaby25

OH EM GEE you girls can certainly natter when I'm not about to clear the thread!

B I'm sure your bebe is ok. One more vital argument (I echo kit with the laughing thing) but the commonly referred to non TTC'er who for MONTHS can act totally normal so I'm sure they do more than have a cry :hugs: glad you resolved all and that you made up.

Sezi - glad you are eating love :hugs:, I'm so excited for ya I like hearing you all happy! I think you should go the docs as soon as - I did and I will again. Just because I am a bit NMA since about June 26th and I need/want the docs to have proof for when I need help. But for you, aren't you habit hormones checked? Thyroid and whatnot? If such things are a very very real possibility, you should go!

Addie - you're well within your rights to need cheering up :hugs: - kits right I always have music on. Sometimes, wallowing for 5 mins is allowed and is indeed the only thing that can cheer you up! :kiss: last Tuesday - when it was my (dead) granddads birthday I listened to sad songs and cried and then felt more 'normal'

:-k what's really weird with my NMA is that I have been alone with my PMA at times (although some turts are 'indifferent') and now I'm alone with my NMA. I guess I feel so alone. I think you're all great talking about how you hide TTC from fellas and sadness with MC and I'm doing it but I feel so lonely in my relationship. We ARE on the same page but he does have a long way to go... 

I've just sat down since finishing work. I had cleaning at the house sitter house for her return tomorrow and then took some stuff to new house - from this house. Sorted my stuff for college and whatnot! Watching the episode of family guy where Stewie is trying to kick breastmilk. :haha: 

Nuv you all - thanks for lovely wishes but I am honestly done with being arsed over something I may NEVER have. I'm gonna try and hope for it and be happy in other things that I have got right now maybe that'll help. 

Nighty night. Work tomorrow. Our HO are in work this week and apparently they're horrible!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit - my eyes changed as late as 5 ish. I jaw photos of me with blue eyes as a kid and they're green now. Brownie's honour! They have definitely changed.


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> OH EM GEE you girls can certainly natter when I'm not about to clear the thread!
> 
> B I'm sure your bebe is ok. One more vital argument (I echo kit with the laughing thing) but the commonly referred to non TTC'er who for MONTHS can act totally normal so I'm sure they do more than have a cry :hugs: glad you resolved all and that you made up.
> 
> Sezi - glad you are eating love :hugs:, I'm so excited for ya I like hearing you all happy! I think you should go the docs as soon as - I did and I will again. Just because I am a bit NMA since about June 26th and I need/want the docs to have proof for when I need help. But for you, aren't you habit hormones checked? Thyroid and whatnot? If such things are a very very real possibility, you should go!
> 
> Addie - you're well within your rights to need cheering up :hugs: - kits right I always have music on. Sometimes, wallowing for 5 mins is allowed and is indeed the only thing that can cheer you up! :kiss: last Tuesday - when it was my (dead) granddads birthday I listened to sad songs and cried and then felt more 'normal'
> 
> :-k what's really weird with my NMA is that I have been alone with my PMA at times (although some turts are 'indifferent') and now I'm alone with my NMA. I guess I feel so alone. I think you're all great talking about how you hide TTC from fellas and sadness with MC and I'm doing it but I feel so lonely in my relationship. We ARE on the same page but he does have a long way to go...
> 
> I've just sat down since finishing work. I had cleaning at the house sitter house for her return tomorrow and then took some stuff to new house - from this house. Sorted my stuff for college and whatnot! Watching the episode of family guy where Stewie is trying to kick breastmilk. :haha:
> 
> Nuv you all - thanks for lovely wishes but I am honestly done with being arsed over something I may NEVER have. I'm gonna try and hope for it and be happy in other things that I have got right now maybe that'll help.
> 
> Nighty night. Work tomorrow. Our HO are in work this week and apparently they're horrible!

I don't hide my sadness from DH. I actually tried today and didn't talk much during dinner and then he was taking a bath and I went in and sad down and he was so funny he knew I was there and said "Yes hello I know you are there so why are we sad today I can tell you can't get it past me" So I told him my medicine makes me have mood swings and rt now I am sad and be4 I was angry and he goes "Well thank god I was not home when you were angry" :haha: It is good to talk it out with your OH, DH. I actually feel better now that I told him I was upset. If you keep it to yourself I can see why you feel alone, share some of it with him it may help you. I do think it is a good idea to get yourself excited about other things besides TTC. I do think very much that it will happen for you but I agree that it should not be the only thing that will make you happy. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Jaynie you aren't alone with your NMA I'm exactly the same after so long now I don't have any PMA left! :hugs: we will get there x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Joke!:haha: It's 4:30am!:haha: Just having my customary bout of mild insomnia post crying last night, but I slept well until just now so not all bad. And I've been learning a horrible lesson from Google on the subject of mc and crying- a study carried out on women pregnant during the aftermath of Sep 11 and losing their partners showed no increase in mc percentages, and jeez they must have been crying- kind of gets things in perspective and reminds me not to get too petty. It's a blessing I have a husband beside me working out the costs of our new family dust:) and hell are kids expensive, he has every reason to. 

I'm having a cup of decaf tea and have a hot water bottle in my slighty achey back and am actually enjoying a bit of 'me' time! I'm always with Holly or DH or the boys, which is lovely but the silence of 4am has it's magic too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie and Ginge, :hug: for you. 

Jaynie it's such a trial ttc, and I guess the fact that we all share our woes on this thread doesn't always help, in so far as we think we've 'dealt with' the issue but we haven't actually spoken to our partners about it much:dohh: I realised that last night when I broke down and realised just how afraid I really was of losing this beanie, and how alone in my fear I felt:shrug: And like you I guess I'm often alone in my joy and pma over a good ovulation or well timed sex and suchlike, so it's the inevitable flipside of the coin. Mind you if dh knew the half of my ttc joys and fears he'd run a mile from me, crazy cow he'd think, so it's probably best to keep some things between women only :haha: But you'll get your bubs, just when your back is turned it will sneak up on you:hugs:

Same for you Ginge, I'm sure of it:thumbup: I hope things are going better with your oh these days:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well, better hit the sack again. :sleep:

Kit I think eye colour can change until 6yrs old but by about a year they're usually settled. Cara has very blue eyes!! Holly's were black beads at birth and they're now brownish but not a rich brown, kind of dark hazel! 

I have loads of zits suddenly, 'tis beautious!! Must be a boy coz I didn't get spotty with Holly :haha:

:dust: 
:dust:
(a sprinkling each Sarachka!)


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning early turtle :hugs:

:dust: Your beanie is a sticky boy! :dust:

I hope you get back to sleep before Little Holly wakes and is ready to play! :haha:

I bought some fun craft stuff today!! I got my first circular needle today! I think it should make hat making easier :thumbup: 

And I got some supplies for making a KICK ASS turtle baby gift for each of the new babies!!! And for soon to be babies and next year's babies! :dance:

And I got some stuff for making clay figures to paint... dunno, just felt like doing that. Sounded fun. ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and I have a premonition that Sezi has a 

:dust: *Sticky GIRL! *:dust:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi girls !

4.42am here and sleeping baby on my chest 

Jaynie and ginge..... This journey sometimes is so lonely and my dh has been supportive .... But there was times there i just felt so alone ! This snoring bundle on me .... I still look at her and think maybe it's just a dream ..... 

The days when You have pma ..... Try to remember those feelings and try and keep that in mind ! But its ok to have down days...... This journey has taught me so much about myself. Same for you addie ...... I think your positivity ia amazing ! Just a shame some of the people around you can be so insensitive !!! It's just some of our journeys will take a little longer than others x 

Is it ok to be hungry all the time ?? Need to get expressing soon as the mighty roar will soon erupt xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Oh, and I have a premonition that Sezi has a
> 
> :dust: *Sticky GIRL! *:dust:

Yeyyyyyyy but don't tell OH He thinks I've ordered a boy!!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarah ! You are up early my love ...... Maybe it is twins ! I would love that x


----------



## Sarachka

The words have gone off my digi. I guess it's time to open it up?!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Molly .... How is that Leo ? x


----------



## addie25

Thanks crunch hopefully Sep 15 is the beginning of a lovely new journey to have a healthy baby!!

So dh did a a great job cheering me up tonight however he says I am easily amused so it's not 2 hard :shrug: he had me laughing so hard before we were cuddling and I flipped over to kiss him and kneed him in his man area n he goes " just bc u have my sperm frozen doesn't mean I don't need my man parts":haha: he's so lovely we watched glee for a couple hours to cheer me up ( he didn't even make comments about how gay he thinks that show is) then made me some tea and we played cards and just got into bed. 1am I should go to sleep cleaning service comes early.

It's so funny how I'm off to bed and u r all starting your day! Hope it's a lovely day for you ladies!


----------



## addie25

Luna that sounds like so much fun I wish I was that creative!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie! You are a watermelon by Jove! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I _am_ up early! I don't know why. Hunger? as 6:30 rolls around and it will be time for my alarm to go off, I'll be sound asleep. Sods' law.


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh, Leo is.... still in place. :haha: I've told him now that he must wait until Thursday night at least. I'm getting a haircut on Thursday. :)


----------



## Sarachka

So how do i open the digi and what do I look for?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah- could be twins eh? You were surprised that it was digi 2-3 correct? See where my brain is?? :wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

I am a watermelon ..... How exciting


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarah- could be twins eh? You were surprised that it was digi 2-3 correct? See where my brain is?? :wohoo:

Yeah i am surprised. I can't remember when exactly my last test & BFN was, Wednesday I *think*. So I really don't know. Because Of the 37 day cycle last time and my failure to OPK this time I have no idea when I ovulated. Typical!!


----------



## addie25

B funny how u said if u shared all with dh he would call u crazy bc my dh says I'm nutty bc I share just about everything with him. I can't help it I just do. I think he enjoys my nuttiness tho bc he laughs about it kisses me and says " ur one crazy lady" :haha: so ur correct sharing is good but not sharing all is best but 2 late for me I already have!


----------



## Mollykins

Perhaps you can tell them that within a week (or less actually) you went from q negative test to a 2-3 on a digi.


----------



## addie25

Think I need to close my eyes and force myself to sleep. I really feel like I can stay up all night. Hmmmmmmmmm what's sods law mean :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, sod's law is the equivalent if Murphy's law.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Addie, sod's law is the equivalent if Murphy's law.

Ooooooooooooooo ok thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Addie, sod's law is the equivalent if Murphy's law.
> 
> Ooooooooooooooo ok thanks :thumbup:Click to expand...

:)


----------



## LunaLady

Ooooh, wouldn't that be soooo muuuuch fuuuun if Sezi had TWO babies inside her?!?!?!?
:pink: *&* :blue:

:dust:

Okay, I'm off to bed :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

MW appt tomorrow :thumbup:

She text me an hour ago and said, "Can we move our appt tomorrow to the afternoon? Just arrived at a birth... I think it will be a late night for me!" :cloud9: I told her that of course we could move the appt. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/091a563d.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> MW appt tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> She text me an hour ago and said, "Can we move our appt tomorrow to the afternoon? Just arrived at a birth... I think it will be a late night for me!" :cloud9: I told her that of course we could move the appt. :thumbup:

:awww:


----------



## Sarachka

Those lines are fairly faint. I shouldn't have opened it, now I'm freaking out!!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I see you! I'll write you a long specific reply when im not on my iLurk xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

they are faint but u dont get 3+ until they are all dark,stop worrying x


----------



## Sarachka

Someone force me off the sofa and upstairs to get dressed


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry Sez... I know nothing about digis but I don't think you have a single thing to worry about. :hugs: 

I am going to bet that Leo will weigh 8lbs 2oz


----------



## babyhopes2010

so im now 30weeks preg:happydance::happydance::fool:

I love in a big beautiful house in the countryside :happydance:
next to a fox hound kennel with 64 dogs :cry:

iv lived here for 1 2/3 yrs never got used to them.I have to sleep with ear plugs and even then they wake me up with there high pitch squeeling.its stressing me out i get no sleep and its really starting to affect my health.
I cant imagine how tired ill get sleeping without ear plugs with a new born baby waking me up and the dogs :(

i complained to landlord(dh boss) its a tied house.they shown us a house that is nice but right next to the A15 vv vvvvvv busy road but not right close to it but close enough to hear cars constantly.I had look around and the inside is pretty crap to say the least and alot of work needs doing.
i said no,i dont want it.
it doesnt effect dh and he gets lots of sleep.many nights im in tears cos i cant sleep:cry:

No im re-thinking! if im moving am i swapping one noise for another or do i wait for a another house that might take ages to come up.the other option is taking here but i cant handle it any more its making me depressed(i dont usethat word lightly)

argh


----------



## Sarachka

Claire traffic noise you might get used to like a "White noise". I love fairly near a train line and I've got used to it now. You do need to get it sorted thought you can't live so tired and stressed before baby has even arrived


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Sarachka you were maybe only just in the 2-3 reading. You know me, I* always* take my digis apart after to photograph them and when I took apart my 2-3 the lines were almost all as dark as the control line so I was clearly just about to lurch over into the 3+ zone. Yours was simply nearer the 200 than the 2000 at the time of testing, and it probably dithered a moment between 1-2 and 2-3, but 'tis nothing to worry about love:hugs: They are pesky though for making you worry, so I have all sympathy. Also the lines lighten up as they dry and yours are 2 days old:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Perhaps you can tell them that within a week (or less actually) you went from q negative test to a 2-3 on a digi.

Only to be HollyMonkey honest my 1-2 lines looked like that to the eye (the scanner in the test is more sensitive than the eye) and my 2-3 was really dark on both lines, there's just such a range on the 2-3 being between 200 and 2000. So while Sarachka has NOTHING to worry about I'd be surprised if it was twins:shrug: Could be though, I'd love to eat my hat on that one:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And since I read the thread backwards I didn't realise you were looking at the lines to have an idea of how high the hcg was and twins and stuff, I thought you were having a wobble, hence my first post there saying don't worry and all :dohh: Dumbo Monkey.

:ignore:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i took digi everyother day whilst the 2-3 part didnt change the strength of the lines did.
if u want to go to drs to confirm pregnancy do so but my dr wasnt intrested in seeing me until at least 6-7wks x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not doing any more digis! I'm going to put the money towards paying the tax :rofl: 

I do have some ic's left though, might do one a bit later....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Clare I was wondering how the house dilemma was going. Sounds a tricky one. For a little while baby crying may distract from the other noises :fool: but noise pollution is really unpleasant :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchieeeeeeee!!! Breastfeeding made me sooooooo hungry!!! And Lauren must be packing on the weight and feeding well now, making mummy very hungry!


----------



## Sarachka

Noooo now I am having a wobble if it looks more 1-2. It shouldn't be 1-2!!! I'm sure I ovulated on holiday which was 2 weeks ago. Wah wah wah!


----------



## firstbaby25

It's not 1-2 though is it? The lines have lightened since drying and she said that you were just in the 2-3 My experience is that the growing levels is a good thing and at somepoint you went past the digi's 1-2 reading! They are growing fast aren't they because you were neggo on Wednesday (again :smug: about early testing and all that). Chill - there really is nothing to do but wait it out. In the UK you won't have the fancy pants testing like B so the best thing you can do for you and beb is relax innit? 

Thanks for kind words last night :hugs: I guess I have to take what I can from Adam in the :spermy: sense and hope for the best. I am NMA and I don't care if I get there anymore. If I tell myself that, enough, it will become a reality! :haha:. I know that I feel lonely because I see you guys as real friends now and barely share anything about ttc more about houses and jobs and smells and things. I dunno, I guess I'll see. Maybe it's PMS :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Noooo now I am having a wobble if it looks more 1-2. It shouldn't be 1-2!!! I'm sure I ovulated on holiday which was 2 weeks ago. Wah wah wah!

Nooo! You have nothing to worry about! The scanner reads it not our eyes and if it said 2-3 it surely is!! I was just saying that I don't think you particularly have to worry about twins either since the line isn't weirdly dark or anything. Not that you can tell from a digi if it's twins anyway:dohh: And twin pregnancies can have low or normal levels too:shrug: A week is a long time in hcg level land! And 2 weeks is perfect for conception 2 weeks ago!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I'm going to skip the hcg bloods this time if I possibly can, and hold out for an early scan I think. It's a chore taking Holly to the lab with me so I want to minimise early hassles, since I'll have loads later with the GD, if beanie sticks :dust:


----------



## poas

Sarachka mine only showed 1-2 when I tested at something like....17dpo, I think 2-3 is a great sign :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've booked a scan for the 20th September:argh: I'll be 7.5 weeks but the nice lady said that I should come in earlier if I have any bleeding or pain to rule out ectopic but otherwise it won't be terribly useful to come in so soon. It seems an eternity away!!!


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm going to have a moan... Warning!

I feel weak, like I am going to vom at any moment, restless, feel frightened, and all together want to cry. :cry: I want my OH. 

I sound pathetic.


----------



## HollyMonkey

The poor woman on the phone at the Centre d'Echographie :telephone: crazy English woman saying "well shouldn't I come in a bit before then, to ermmm, see if there's anything there?" And she was very nice, saying that not much would show at 5 weeks anyway, and I'd go home none the wiser!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm going to have a moan... Warning!
> 
> I feel weak, like I am going to vom at any moment, restless, feel frightened, and all together want to cry. :cry: I want my OH.
> 
> I sound pathetic.

oh Molly :hug: When is OH back, is he away at the moment? Deep breaths...


----------



## poas

Sorry you are feeling that way Molly :(
B...that eternity away....is around my due date lol!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have a moan... Warning!
> 
> I feel weak, like I am going to vom at any moment, restless, feel frightened, and all together want to cry. :cry: I want my OH.
> 
> I sound pathetic.
> 
> oh Molly :hug: When is OH back, is he away at the moment? Deep breaths...Click to expand...

He's working nights at the moment... will not be back for approx 7 hours. :(

This is all just hormones right?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Sorry you are feeling that way Molly :(
> B...that eternity away....is around my due date lol!

:rofl: Bet it doesn't seem an eternity to you then!! Perspective is all :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have a moan... Warning!
> 
> I feel weak, like I am going to vom at any moment, restless, feel frightened, and all together want to cry. :cry: I want my OH.
> 
> I sound pathetic.
> 
> oh Molly :hug: When is OH back, is he away at the moment? Deep breaths...Click to expand...
> 
> He's working nights at the moment... will not be back for approx 7 hours. :(
> 
> This is all just hormones right?Click to expand...

I believe so Molly, possibly even special pre-labour hormones! Remember how April was a bit off a week before James appeared and she said she thinks it was a hormonal shift pre-labour?:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have a moan... Warning!
> 
> I feel weak, like I am going to vom at any moment, restless, feel frightened, and all together want to cry. :cry: I want my OH.
> 
> I sound pathetic.
> 
> oh Molly :hug: When is OH back, is he away at the moment? Deep breaths...Click to expand...
> 
> He's working nights at the moment... will not be back for approx 7 hours. :(
> 
> This is all just hormones right?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe so Molly, possibly even special pre-labour hormones! Remember how April was a bit off a week before James appeared and she said she thinks it was a hormonal shift pre-labour?:shrug:Click to expand...

You're right.:hugs: I am going to try and get some sleep.... its nearly 130am here.


----------



## HollyMonkey

'Spose I'd better get to work on my conker painting, my eyes are still stingy from crying yesterday evening, that'll teach me to go a blubbering over nothing:amartass: Oh and I really must finish Holly's tanktop since the weather is beautiful but there's an autumnal nip in the air now:thumbup:

Try to get some sleep Molly, it must be VERY late! :shock:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha telepathic posting about your lateness :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :hi:

Me and the little mite have had a lazy morning. I took her into bed beside me at 6am first for a feed then WE WENT BACK TO SLEEP FOR TWO HOURS!!!!!!!! :happydance: I cannot tell you how happy and refreshed I feel..and Cara is as happy as anything this morning too :thumbup: Ahh sleep, 'tis the nectar of the gods :cloud9:

What's up with everyone else today then?

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have a moan... Warning!
> 
> I feel weak, like I am going to vom at any moment, restless, feel frightened, and all together want to cry. :cry: I want my OH.
> 
> I sound pathetic.
> 
> oh Molly :hug: When is OH back, is he away at the moment? Deep breaths...Click to expand...
> 
> He's working nights at the moment... will not be back for approx 7 hours. :(
> 
> This is all just hormones right?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe so Molly, possibly even special pre-labour hormones! Remember how April was a bit off a week before James appeared and she said she thinks it was a hormonal shift pre-labour?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.:hugs: I am going to try and get some sleep.... its nearly 130am here.Click to expand...

Ooo Molly...sorry you're feeling pooey. It probably is hormonal but also everything that has happened till now must have taken it's toll on you emotionally...y'know, all the is it/isn't it and to-ing and fro-ing. You've had more false alarms than anything....you're a wee trooper :hugs: nearly there now :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: molly something is defo wrong for you to be up at this time! You are not weak though just heavily pregnant!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm still here!! This is my most beautious ic to date:cloud9: I thought I'd better see if there was still a line after my crying fit! 

:dust:

Right, now I really am off to work....
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Me and the little mite have had a lazy morning. I took her into bed beside me at 6am first for a feed then WE WENT BACK TO SLEEP FOR TWO HOURS!!!!!!!! :happydance: I cannot tell you how happy and refreshed I feel..and Cara is as happy as anything this morning too :thumbup: Ahh sleep, 'tis the nectar of the gods :cloud9:
> 
> What's up with everyone else today then?
> 
> :hugs:

Hello Kitty! Well I appear to be being a BnB bum today, 'tis strange :shrug: I am determined the afternoon will be productive though :bodyb:

That's just the bestest, morning snuggles and extra sleep:cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

I might book an early scan too if everythings going ok in 4 wks time. I need to call the doctors office today.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm still here!! This is my most beautious ic to date:cloud9: I thought I'd better see if there was still a line after my crying fit!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Right, now I really am off to work....

Holy shit that's strong. I'm trying not to IC forma few days. I'll only freak myself out.


----------



## new mummy2010

:winkwink:morning guys:flower:

molly-i was urber emotional for 2 weeks before i popped:wacko:,maybe your time is near:thumbup:,can you post a recent bumpitude piccy and i will try to guess leo's weight too:winkwink:

kit-sounds like your a new women this morning:thumbup:

bethany-cant wait to see hollys sweater and of cause your painting too:happydance:

well today after a poo night reece is going out to chester for the day with his granny and grt grandma on the bus:thumbup:
im going to try and walkto town with mr screamy and do some posting and banking:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

that is a bacon strip stunner b!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here!! This is my most beautious ic to date:cloud9: I thought I'd better see if there was still a line after my crying fit!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Right, now I really am off to work....
> 
> Holy shit that's strong. I'm trying not to IC forma few days. I'll only freak myself out.Click to expand...

I left it for a few days too because I did one one evening and the line was lovely and the next morning I did one and it looked a tad lighter and it freaked me out, which is why I ended up doing my 3rd digi at 18 dpo just 2 days after my 2-3 one but I thought if it had gone back down to 1-2 I'd get bloods done! But I think the dye and urine concentrations can change the ics so much-you're deffo wiser to leave a couple of days between each!! Unlike me:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

off to change,feed and dress a certain lil chap be back laters gaters xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA DO NOT MAKE COMPARISONS, I O'D WAY BEFORE YOU but to show how the 2-3 range is vast, as our pics prove, and your test is absolutely spot on for AF being due, a 2-3 but not one veering to a 3+ which would maybe make you wonder about twins!! (or your O date!) I did mine when AF was already late, if you were really worried you could do your second digi and see if it's darker like Clare did but you have NO REASON TO BE WORRIED. Your test was just perfect for the date, absolutely spot on:thumbup: And it wasn't even a 1-2, which would have been fine too!:dohh: A 3+ might have been a bit :argh: admittedly, since there is no fainter line option for the 3+ and the octuplet fear might have set in:haha:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 0









004.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firstbaby25

kill me noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit I used to sing that to Harri :) You just bought back a lovely memory :)
> B that dragonfly is beautiful!!!!!!!
> Now I'm going to bed, just watched Avatar-been meaning to watch it for ages,I really liked it x

I loved Avatar Lissy. Me and OH went to the cinema to see it in all it's 3D glory..we sat there like the two Ronnies :haha: and we just thought it was fantastic.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sorry Sez... I know nothing about digis but I don't think you have a single thing to worry about. :hugs:
> 
> I am going to bet that Leo will weigh 8lbs 2oz

You've just got to go one better than Cara eh?? :trouble: :winkwink:

I'm going to guess....8lbs 6oz!! I think you're going to have a robust little boy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> so im now 30weeks preg:happydance::happydance::fool:
> 
> I love in a big beautiful house in the countryside :happydance:
> next to a fox hound kennel with 64 dogs :cry:
> 
> iv lived here for 1 2/3 yrs never got used to them.I have to sleep with ear plugs and even then they wake me up with there high pitch squeeling.its stressing me out i get no sleep and its really starting to affect my health.
> I cant imagine how tired ill get sleeping without ear plugs with a new born baby waking me up and the dogs :(
> 
> i complained to landlord(dh boss) its a tied house.they shown us a house that is nice but right next to the A15 vv vvvvvv busy road but not right close to it but close enough to hear cars constantly.I had look around and the inside is pretty crap to say the least and alot of work needs doing.
> i said no,i dont want it.
> it doesnt effect dh and he gets lots of sleep.many nights im in tears cos i cant sleep:cry:
> 
> No im re-thinking! if im moving am i swapping one noise for another or do i wait for a another house that might take ages to come up.the other option is taking here but i cant handle it any more its making me depressed(i dont usethat word lightly)
> 
> argh

It's a tricky one Clare...although I think I'd favour traffic noise over barking dogs. Easier to grow used to I think like Sezi said. Also, with the little one on the way, I'd definitely seriously think about moving away from the doggies as it's hard enough to get sleep with your new bundle let alone having the barking too.

Sorry I'm not much help lovely - you'll figure it out I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've booked a scan for the 20th September:argh: I'll be 7.5 weeks but the nice lady said that I should come in earlier if I have any bleeding or pain to rule out ectopic but otherwise it won't be terribly useful to come in so soon. It seems an eternity away!!!
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

It will be here before you know it B :hugs: I have a lot of good feelings about this little beanie :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm still here!! This is my most beautious ic to date:cloud9: I thought I'd better see if there was still a line after my crying fit!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Right, now I really am off to work....

Woweeeeeee, that is the most impressive line I have ever seen on an IC - no joke!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kill me noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

Noooooooooooooooo....why lovely?


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks everyone for the feedback on the eye colour :thumbup:

I'm surprised to hear some of you say they can change as late as 5 or 6 years old :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> kill me noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

Ok https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Combat/0155.gif But why?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback on the eye colour :thumbup:
> 
> I'm surprised to hear some of you say they can change as late as 5 or 6 years old :shock:

It's what my big Encyclopaedia about parenting says:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here!! This is my most beautious ic to date:cloud9: I thought I'd better see if there was still a line after my crying fit!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Right, now I really am off to work....
> 
> Woweeeeeee, that is the most impressive line I have ever seen on an IC - no joke!Click to expand...

I was pretty surprised too to be honest! Now it's dry the test line is way darker than the control line! But then normal people don't keep testing at 20dpo :fool:


----------



## cassie04

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hi kit- hows little baby cara doing? I hope she's well and letting mummy catch up on her sleep and regain less sensitive nips!

B- how bloody exciting!!!!!! 7.5 weeks will feel like an eternity but slowly and surely you will get there! im with kits i just have a "good feeling" about this little bean! I just knows it! Keep yourself busy and it will be here before you know it!

Clare- I also agree with other turt's Barking always wakes me up if one of the neighbours dogs is kicking off but a traffic noise can sometimes be soothing in a background kinda way! As long as nooone is tooting any horns!

Jaynie- Whats up m'love!?!??!

Hows all other turts today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm knitting and bnbing in the garden on a blanket and Holly is making me interesting things to eat in her gompagomp kitchen :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So far I have had conker and leaf and plastic dinosaurs :munch:


----------



## cassie04

OOOhhhhhh i have a question! Im getting my hair lightened by my friend she is coming over to do it! Im really excited as i have wanted to be lighter for agggggessssss but also cos i have roots the length of a very long piece of string!:haha: Soooooo Is it ok for me to be lightening my hair and what not? Peroxide, bla bla bla?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo! I now have condoms to eat! :munch: She's been raiding daddy's bedside drawer again!


----------



## cassie04

*B- check out them beast of a lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Cassie, I do sooooo hope it's a sticker. Sorry I'm crap on hair issues, I was over the top on pureness when pregnant with Holly but I reckon this time I'd not worry about it so much, I think it takes alot to harm a healthy sticky baby. A colour without chemicals maybe just to be extra safe? I think they're pretty good on that sort of thing nowdays :shrug: Luna will know more, she blonded her hair a little while back...


----------



## firstbaby25

It's just a MOMMOTH week for me - I have never been this busy in my life though saying that I have time to tell you all about it. Work is off the HOOK, bank holidays are the worst thing to happen to this place! We are all in trouble for various things with HO mainly stuff that's their fault that we can't accomodate at the drop of a hat! :growlmad: 

Then - college and moving house :shock: - I could collapse


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> It's just a MOMMOTH week for me - I have never been this busy in my life though saying that I have time to tell you all about it. Work is off the HOOK, bank holidays are the worst thing to happen to this place! We are all in trouble for various things with HO mainly stuff that's their fault that we can't accomodate at the drop of a hat! :growlmad:
> 
> Then - college and moving house :shock: - I could collapse

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> so im now 30weeks preg:happydance::happydance::fool:
> 
> I love in a big beautiful house in the countryside :happydance:
> next to a fox hound kennel with 64 dogs :cry:
> 
> iv lived here for 1 2/3 yrs never got used to them.I have to sleep with ear plugs and even then they wake me up with there high pitch squeeling.its stressing me out i get no sleep and its really starting to affect my health.
> I cant imagine how tired ill get sleeping without ear plugs with a new born baby waking me up and the dogs :(
> 
> i complained to landlord(dh boss) its a tied house.they shown us a house that is nice but right next to the A15 vv vvvvvv busy road but not right close to it but close enough to hear cars constantly.I had look around and the inside is pretty crap to say the least and alot of work needs doing.
> i said no,i dont want it.
> it doesnt effect dh and he gets lots of sleep.many nights im in tears cos i cant sleep:cry:
> 
> No im re-thinking! if im moving am i swapping one noise for another or do i wait for a another house that might take ages to come up.the other option is taking here but i cant handle it any more its making me depressed(i dont usethat word lightly)
> Why don't you get a sound machine so you can listen to the beach or something lovely at night to drown out the other noise. My parents live near a race track and sometimes our house would shake from it and it was loud but I got used to it and never heard it after a month or so.
> 
> argh

How about a sound machine so you can listen to waves or something else during the night to drown out the other sounds you do not enjoy??



HollyMonkey said:


> I've booked a scan for the 20th September:argh: I'll be 7.5 weeks but the nice lady said that I should come in earlier if I have any bleeding or pain to rule out ectopic but otherwise it won't be terribly useful to come in so soon. It seems an eternity away!!!
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

OOOO lovely we both have something exciting to wait for for mid Sept!!



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have a moan... Warning!
> 
> I feel weak, like I am going to vom at any moment, restless, feel frightened, and all together want to cry. :cry: I want my OH.
> 
> I sound pathetic.
> 
> oh Molly :hug: When is OH back, is he away at the moment? Deep breaths...Click to expand...
> 
> He's working nights at the moment... will not be back for approx 7 hours. :(
> 
> This is all just hormones right?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe so Molly, possibly even special pre-labour hormones! Remember how April was a bit off a week before James appeared and she said she thinks it was a hormonal shift pre-labour?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.:hugs: I am going to try and get some sleep.... its nearly 130am here.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo Molly...sorry you're feeling pooey. It probably is hormonal but also everything that has happened till now must have taken it's toll on you emotionally...y'know, all the is it/isn't it and to-ing and fro-ing. You've had more false alarms than anything....you're a wee trooper :hugs: nearly there now :kiss:Click to expand...

Big Hugs Molly :hugs: It must just be pregnancy hormones but if my DH was working nights I would miss him very much as well and be hormonal as well!



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm still here!! This is my most beautious ic to date:cloud9: I thought I'd better see if there was still a line after my crying fit!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Right, now I really am off to work....

B what lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lines!!!!! 



cassie04 said:


> OOOhhhhhh i have a question! Im getting my hair lightened by my friend she is coming over to do it! Im really excited as i have wanted to be lighter for agggggessssss but also cos i have roots the length of a very long piece of string!:haha: Soooooo Is it ok for me to be lightening my hair and what not? Peroxide, bla bla bla?:shrug:

My doctor told me just highlights so that chemicals do not touch your scalp.


----------



## babyhopes2010

me and are goin to have a look tnite ill post some pics x


----------



## TrinityMom

What a day!!!

Patients patients patients. Then shopping for baby shower stuff (and picked up a small turtle gift...which I will post one day :blush:). Now finally at my desk and finished with today's accounts
OUR CHARITY WON THE FACEBOOK COMPETITION!!!! WE WON R10 000!!! THANK YOU FACEBOOK TURTLES FOR VOTING!!!:kiss:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> What a day!!!
> 
> Patients patients patients. Then shopping for baby shower stuff (and picked up a small turtle gift...which I will post one day :blush:). Now finally at my desk and finished with today's accounts
> OUR CHARITY WON THE FACEBOOK COMPETITION!!!! WE WON R10 000!!! THANK YOU FACEBOOK TURTLES FOR VOTING!!!:kiss:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:happydance:


----------



## Essie

:happydance: More turtle mail

Kit - thank you so much for Lyra's pressie, I love it! And her daddy is going to love the "Daddy's girl" bib. He said just this morning that she was a little daddy's girl. All this turtle mail is making me feel guilty about the little pile of parcels i have yet to address and send :blush: But as you said in your card, I'm a little bit preoccupied.

B - I had a scan at 5 weeks and couldn't see much, just the little beginnings of a baby. Then I had another scan at 7+1 and got to see the heartbeat. So i agree with the lady it's best to wait, because going too early just means you don't get the reassurance. :dust: Sounds like Holly is feeding you a yummy combination of things :munch:

Clare - I live right next to a big road, which is used by lots of lorries and sitting in our front room you barely notice it. We are a little set back from the road which helps, but I agree you can get used to traffic noises as background noise much better than something like dogs barking.

Trin - Congratulations on winning, that's great news :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin that's AWESOME!! Well done you! 

Adam is getting abonus this month that's cheered me up a bit, although he has big designs for what he is getting with it! I wish he wanted to save.... SIGH! I am full of sighs today. I have to do timesheets when I don't know how and they're not even mine - the job registry here is awful so it has so far taken me all afternoon! I won't get it done, seeing as I need a dinner break :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooooh! I get to send some turtle mail soon! :yipee: (that's cause I got paid and I can buy my saved gifts :thumbup:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done Trin!!! :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

setting up a tv license - the joys of 'domestic bliss' eh?


----------



## babyhopes2010

well midwife appt! :cry: iv had enough :hissy:

now there telling me to give up work! :grr:


dilema

mw told me i prob have preclampsia and have been diagnoised with polyhyrdronies(cant spell lol) i have really bad swelling on hands feet and face. my blood pressure isnt hugely high but creeping up.

i planned to work up to 37 weeks.as i want money :haha: and more time off with baby.:baby:

mw suggested i give up work but tbh money is a bit tight and we planned around me working up to 14/10. at what point would a dr sign u off?
if a dr signs me off i can be on sick until 36 weeks then go on ML.

would dr sign me off on mw recommendations?:wacko:


----------



## Essie

Clare :hugs: Sorry your mw appointment didn't go better. I would think your doctor would sign you off sick on midwifes recommendation. Mine would have been happy to sign me off with my spd if i hadn't been able to change to admin duties.


----------



## babyhopes2010

look :(

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8053/ankle.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> look :(
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8053/ankle.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Oh my that is a lot of swelling :hugs: I would listen to her and stay home. And yes I am sure a doctor would agree with the MW and write you out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I have a big fat sticky uterus*

pma pma


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo that looks uncomfortable Clare :nope: I was signed off 2 weeks before my ML by my bitchy ob gyn, at the hospital's recommendation. (for GD and baby being very low) Not sure how it works in the UK but I'm sure you can get official extended ML for medical reasons. Sorry to hear it's probably preeclampsia :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yes you do have a sticky uterus and a sticky baby B!!!!!! Can you send some sticky baby glue my way for the 15th!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> What a day!!!
> 
> Patients patients patients. Then shopping for baby shower stuff (and picked up a small turtle gift...which I will post one day :blush:). Now finally at my desk and finished with today's accounts
> OUR CHARITY WON THE FACEBOOK COMPETITION!!!! WE WON R10 000!!! THANK YOU FACEBOOK TURTLES FOR VOTING!!!:kiss:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo:

Excellent!!!


----------



## addie25

Not sure what to do this afternoon :shrug: all my teacher friends went back to work!!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> look :(
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8053/ankle.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Really sorry Clare...your ankles look just like mine did and sometimes still do. Doesn't it work that as long as you've submitted your dates for ML and they've been acknowledged by your company, then if you needed to go sick, you would be sick and not eating into your mat leave? That way, you wouldn't lose out financially?

I hope it's not PE and just similar symptoms - fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

OH clare! :hugs: I feel uba sorry for you! surely they can sign u off! Its really not your fault and you have every intention in working but just cant! I hope they can sort something out for you!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *I have a big fat sticky uterus*
> 
> pma pma

Well yes, you were walking funny when we met :winkwink:

Loving your PMA m'love :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Yes you do have a sticky uterus and a sticky baby B!!!!!! Can you send some sticky baby glue my way for the 15th!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: It's sooooo not far away the 15th!! (My scan on the 20th is an eternity mind you:haha:) These ones will be sticky addie, the last go was just a practice round:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must not spend all evening on BnB
I must not spend all evening on BnB
I must not spend all evening on BnB
I must not spend all evening on BnB
I must not spend all evening on BnB


----------



## HollyMonkey

The magic raspberry bush in our garden is surpassing itself at the moment with this indian summer :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka needs some autumn cosy pyjamas, she's grown out of her last year ones, obviously :dohh: They'll be grown up pyjamas with a top and a bottom for 2 yr olds that I'll get, and she'll need slippers too since our floors are hard and cold :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

starving!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Hollinka needs some autumn cosy pyjamas, she's grown out of her last year ones, obviously :dohh: They'll be grown up pyjamas with a top and a bottom for 2 yr olds that I'll get, and she'll need slippers too since our floors are hard and cold :awww:

NOTHING is cuter than a toddler is cutesy Pyjamas. I could actually have eaten 18 month Alex in his!


----------



## babyhopes2010

house was shite! :grr:


----------



## Sarachka

Aren't there many houses to rent round your way Claire?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh but cos its tied house we have to go with house from the estate :(
theres a gorgeous house that has been empty for a yr! we want that one

this one was right nr road no double glazing,stained carpets v v v old kitchen.bathroom and holes inthe walls :wacko:
p.s just relised how moany i have been lately sorry :( x


----------



## kit_cat

I see the Newbster!!! How are you m'love? You were away at the weekend no? Were you affected by the hurricane? 

So many questions, so little time :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany, your daughter just emailed me to say she NEEDS these


https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ndnoJml9-Uo/S_u0l8amuYI/AAAAAAAAAKs/Rg-mJNr633g/s1600/Gap+Pyjamas+(turtle).jpg


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.wallstreetoasis.com/files/images/newbie.jpg

https://rlv.zcache.com/newbie_pink_purple_onesie_tshirt-p235350957664913733stvj_400.jpg

*We love a Newbie Reunion !!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cooking in my magic steamer are the veggies for tonight's feast, which will include....
*
Courgette and celery soup

Turkey filet with creamy mushroom sauce, green lentils and brocoli

Natural yoghurt*

Had some cheese and crackers and cornichons earlier to keep me going and because I'm greedy. 


SARACHKA! I'm going tomorrow to get pyjamas!:happydance: I was going to get some online but it's just toooooo fun getting Holly things like pyjamas and slippers in real life. Toddlers after their bath in pyjamas!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Gobble, gobble!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You're not that new to BnB anymore Newbie :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girlies :kiss:

I forgot to mention yesterday... What adorable baby turtles we have in our little group! Lyra and Cara are just soooooooo yummy!! :cloud9:
I say more LC pictures, Crunch!! :thumbup:

*Clare* - so sorry about your predicament. Did your MW do a PE blood panel? My MW was concerned about PE because of my swelling, but she did the panel and my bloods were fine. But my feet will just puff up unrecognizably if I sit for too long, so probably going off work for you would be good - you can keep your feet up more :thumbup: I try to keep my feet up about 50-60% of my waking hours... which gets really boring, but otherwise my BP goes up and my feet/ankles hurt really bad. 
As for the living situation - I'm sorry the other house by the road is pooey. It would probably be lots of hassle to move right now, anyway, though. I DO understand about the annoyance of dogs, though - we have MANY in our neighborhood and our neighbors tend NOT to bring their dogs in when they start barking - and once one goes, they all go. Sheesh. I will second Addie's idea of some noise canceling. We have a large fan going in our bedroom at night that really does help to cancel out the outside noises. And we have been sleeping with the window open, despite the barking. We have coyotes in our area, too, and they yip yap all night as well. The fan helps a lot. Or maybe some soft music? Or just a white noise machine? Those can all help.

*Sezi *- don't get sucked in to the Super Wee Stick Inspection! It will only make you worry. And when it all comes down to it - there is nothing anyone can do or not do (within reason, I suppose) to cause or prevent a miscarriage, really. Not a one of us had a choice to miscarry or not, and worrying over it will only cause you stress. Let it be, I say... :hugs:

*Bethany *- So what is this thing you keep speaking of? Conkers?? I'm a titch confused... :-k

*Kit *- I bet your snuggle in bed with Cara this morning was just soooo :cloud9: !! :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany, your daughter just emailed me to say she NEEDS these
> 
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ndnoJml9-Uo/S_u0l8amuYI/AAAAAAAAAKs/Rg-mJNr633g/s1600/Gap+Pyjamas+(turtle).jpg

I'm surprised she didn't just go straight off and order them! They are vomitsomely cute PJ's


----------



## Essie

B, i guess Holly wearing is 18-24 month sizes?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so glad I brought my ticker forward by 2 days so I can celebrate fruit change day with Trin. It feels less daunting than going it alone :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you everyone for your sweet sweet words on my emotional moment earlier. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B, i guess Holly wearing is 18-24 month sizes?

To be honest she's wearing 12 month pyjamas tonight since I really don't have any warmy ones her size, which is really 18 months :blush: But I think I'll get 24 month ones so they last over the winter, but she's dinky so everything lasts ages with her, very economical baby:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Thank you everyone for your sweet sweet words on my emotional moment earlier. :hugs:

:hugs:

:baby: I'm getting antsy to see Little Leo!!! Is he coming soon?? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

B, I have a really cute summer dress that is a 3T... may I send it for Holly? I know she will not be able to wear it at first but....


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nuv you Molly :hugs: Everyone was very nice to me too last night when I was a cry baby!

LUNA! You aren't conker obsessed? :fool: I'll post pics of work in progress to explain...


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, i guess Holly wearing is 18-24 month sizes?
> 
> To be honest she's wearing 12 month pyjamas tonight since I really don't have any warmy ones her size, which is really 18 months :blush: But I think I'll get 24 month ones so they last over the winter, but she's dinky so everything lasts ages with her, very economical baby:haha:Click to expand...

I wanted to check as she does look dinky in your photos. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> You're not that new to BnB anymore Newbie :haha:

'Tis true....she's faking it!! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, I have a really cute summer dress that is a 3T... may I send it for Holly? I know she will not be able to wear it at first but....

Wow!! That would be so special! She'll fit it next summer! That's so kind Molly:hugs: You'll set me off crying again!:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thank you everyone for your sweet sweet words on my emotional moment earlier. :hugs:

:hugs:

Leo approacheth I thinketh :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I nuv you Molly :hugs: Everyone was very nice to me too last night when I was a cry baby!
> 
> LUNA! You aren't conker obsessed? :fool: I'll post pics of work in progress to explain...

Hmm, can't say I am! :-k 

Looking forward to this pictorial explanation. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sweet sweet words on my emotional moment earlier. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :baby: I'm getting antsy to see Little Leo!!! Is he coming soon?? :haha:Click to expand...

I hope so. OB appt tomorrow. FX there is some progress. You know, if I went by my 12 week and20 week u/s... my due date would be the 2nd. At least that is what the sonographer said. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I nuv you Molly :hugs: Everyone was very nice to me too last night when I was a cry baby!
> 
> LUNA! You aren't conker obsessed? :fool: I'll post pics of work in progress to explain...
> 
> Hmm, can't say I am! :-k
> 
> Looking forward to this pictorial explanation. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Luna! I can't believe you're not going bonkers for conkers :shrug: :haha:

I'm looking forward to the explanation too :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sweet sweet words on my emotional moment earlier. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :baby: I'm getting antsy to see Little Leo!!! Is he coming soon?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. OB appt tomorrow. FX there is some progress. You know, if I went by my 12 week and20 week u/s... my due date would be the 2nd. At least that is what the sonographer said. :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmmm :-k

I will make another prediction that will likely be false again .... :haha:
but I will say Leo arrives on Saturday weighing 8 lbs even. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I have a really cute summer dress that is a 3T... may I send it for Holly? I know she will not be able to wear it at first but....
> 
> Wow!! That would be so special! She'll fit it next summer! That's so kind Molly:hugs: You'll set me off crying again!:cry:Click to expand...

Aww now... None of that. :hugs: tears are not mandatory for gifts. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, need to go get ready for my MW appt. Toodles! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sweet sweet words on my emotional moment earlier. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Leo approacheth I thinketh :thumbup:Click to expand...

How sooneth? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

My daily question if you will ladies....

Does the fact that I am breast feeding mean that I won't get periods until I stop or is that not a rule? Moving on from that...not that it's an issue right now but presumably contraception would still be necessary even if no periods?


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Okay, need to go get ready for my MW appt. Toodles! :wave:

Exciting!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Okay, need to go get ready for my MW appt. Toodles! :wave:

Byee Lunes..hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sweet sweet words on my emotional moment earlier. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Leo approacheth I thinketh :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How sooneth? :haha:Click to expand...

Mucheth sooneth I thinketh :thumbup: 

Surely he has kept us waiting quite long enough!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> My daily question if you will ladies....
> 
> Does the fact that I am breast feeding mean that I won't get periods until I stop or is that not a rule? Moving on from that...not that it's an issue right now but presumably contraception would still be necessary even if no periods?

Bf can delay your period but not forever and yes you should still use protection regardless of AF.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> My daily question if you will ladies....
> 
> Does the fact that I am breast feeding mean that I won't get periods until I stop or is that not a rule? Moving on from that...not that it's an issue right now but presumably contraception would still be necessary even if no periods?

From what I've read, LIKELY you won't get your periods back until you stop exclusively breastfeeding. If you start formula or start solids and your supply goes down, then your period may come back. Or, for some women it comes back even if you are exclusively breastfeeding. I think it's one of those things that just isn't one size fits all. 

Ina May does say to exclusively BF, have your baby near you as often as possible, lots of skin-to-skin time, etc and that your period won't return for quite some time. 

Again, this is just what I've read! :thumbup:

Oh, and I think you can get pregnant even before your period makes it's reappearance - because you ovulate before the AF. So, hard to know I suppose!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sweet sweet words on my emotional moment earlier. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Leo approacheth I thinketh :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How sooneth? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mucheth sooneth I thinketh :thumbup:
> 
> Surely he has kept us waiting quite long enough!!!Click to expand...

I would say so! *taps foot*


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I have a really cute summer dress that is a 3T... may I send it for Holly? I know she will not be able to wear it at first but....
> 
> Wow!! That would be so special! She'll fit it next summer! That's so kind Molly:hugs: You'll set me off crying again!:cry:Click to expand...


I love the idea of turtle cousin hand me downs!!


----------



## addie25

YES we have been waiting for a long time for Mr. Leo to arrive!

Well cleaners came and my house is looking lovely. Don't know why I have a cleaning service I am obsessed with keeping a clean house so its clean when they get here but oh well it makes me think it's extra clean!! Wish I had some stay at home mom friends. I think alllllll my friends work, not one doesn't work. In November one of them is going on ML bc she is having a baby in Dec and she lives next door so she will be home.


----------



## Sarachka

*LEO where are you??!!??*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna! Conkers! These are my 2 canvases I'm working on at the moment, started a few days back with the first conkers falling:thumbup: WORK IN PROGRESS, NOT FINISHED! First pic is going to be a conker mountain, all towering up to near the top of the canvas, with some loose conkers tumbling at the base, on a pale cream almost white background, and the second are just floating conkers on a green background since I have loads of green paint to use up :shrug:

I'll post again when finished in a couple of weeks, if Holly lets me get on with them that is:dohh: She was a bit clingy today which is why I ended up on BnB alot, oil painting needs more concentration and she was distracting me alot! Tomorrow I'll take her out in the morning to get pyjamas and she might be calmer in the afternoon so I can make some headway! FX'd

As I said before I do variations on the theme each year, this year I'm just doing small canvases since Holly makes it hard to paint but really I like doing massive conker compositions:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I have a really cute summer dress that is a 3T... may I send it for Holly? I know she will not be able to wear it at first but....
> 
> Wow!! That would be so special! She'll fit it next summer! That's so kind Molly:hugs: You'll set me off crying again!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the idea of turtle cousin hand me downs!!Click to expand...

If I have a boy and you a girl then you'll get Hollinka's hand me downs:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

evening chums got 9pages to catch up on since this morning!!!

hope we are all still well, see you all when im caught up


----------



## addie25

B you are so talented!!


----------



## kit_cat

Your artwork is a thing of beauty B...as usual :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm so glad I brought my ticker forward by 2 days so I can celebrate fruit change day with Trin. It feels less daunting than going it alone :hugs:

You beat me to it! I was going to day yay for fruit and seed change for you, me and molly tomorrow :happydance: I decided not to change my ticker after the scan. I have big babies and I'm sure of my dates


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> My daily question if you will ladies....
> 
> Does the fact that I am breast feeding mean that I won't get periods until I stop or is that not a rule? Moving on from that...not that it's an issue right now but presumably contraception would still be necessary even if no periods?

Some women get their periods and some don't. I did. I can't remember when but I think around 3 or 4 months. Yes, you do need contraception :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> *LEO where are you??!!??*

:shrug: I know I haven't seen him. 

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

B, you make me sick sometimes with how perfect you are. :hugs:

Kit, I believe you have an email...


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I have a really cute summer dress that is a 3T... may I send it for Holly? I know she will not be able to wear it at first but....
> 
> Wow!! That would be so special! She'll fit it next summer! That's so kind Molly:hugs: You'll set me off crying again!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the idea of turtle cousin hand me downs!!Click to expand...

It's so cute :thumbup: I'm the only one who has opposite seasons to all of you so I could potentially send next season's clothes to Jaynie and Newbie and Ginge :thumbup:

One of my friends brought me a whole lot of clothes. Her baby is 4 months old. She's a girl so there are quite a few dresses and pink things because she says she knows we're having a girl :haha: I :brat: a girl so she can wear the denim and gingham dresses


----------



## LunaLady

Bethany! Gorgeous artwork as usual! I understand the CONKERS, now!! Thank you! :thumbup:
I admire your abilities! I have only worked with watercolor and acrylics... oils scare me :shrug:

OK! Heading out the door, now! See ya!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna! Conkers! These are my 2 canvases I'm working on at the moment, started a few days back with the first conkers falling:thumbup: WORK IN PROGRESS, NOT FINISHED! First pic is going to be a conker mountain, all towering up to near the top of the canvas, with some loose conkers tumbling at the base, on a pale cream almost white background, and the second are just floating conkers on a green background since I have loads of green paint to use up :shrug:
> 
> I'll post again when finished in a couple of weeks, if Holly lets me get on with them that is:dohh: She was a bit clingy today which is why I ended up on BnB alot, oil painting needs more concentration and she was distracting me alot! Tomorrow I'll take her out in the morning to get pyjamas and she might be calmer in the afternoon so I can make some headway! FX'd
> 
> As I said before I do variations on the theme each year, this year I'm just doing small canvases since Holly makes it hard to paint but really I like doing massive conker compositions:cloud9:

DH says you're my crazy French (he knows where you live but I think forgot you're English) twin. He reckons if I didn't work I would do something similar :rofl:

Beautiful paintings!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I am so happy you won the Facebook contest thing. Yay for money towards charity!


----------



## Sarachka

B your talent is amazing!! If I have Lila you have to come over and paint Russian dolls on the nursery wall


----------



## TrinityMom

This tired turtle is going to bed. I didn't sleep with my wheaty bag on my back last night and it really was nasty today :nope: I put on 0.4kg this week :growlmad: Still 2.6kg down overall tho

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> This tired turtle is going to bed. I didn't sleep with my wheaty bag on my back last night and it really was nasty today :nope: I put on 0.4kg this week :growlmad: Still 2.6kg down overall tho
> 
> Good night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Don't be so hard on yourself love. :awww: I hope you sleep well tonight. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! I was talking to a close friend in Brighton last night, by way of the handheld telephonic device, and she didnee have no period and got pregnant :dohh: Her tiddlers are only 15 months apart! So as everyone else has said you can O without periods. Mine came back at 7 months when I reduced and stopped BFing, but I have a monkific theory that I started O ing at 4 months, since I had O style cramps and twinges.


----------



## Sarachka

TRIN that's awesome about the charity prize. Congrats!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna they're from horsechesnut trees! You have MW? Was it all ok?

:-k I think Leo will arrive next weekend sometime weighing in at 7lb 14/15oz... Hope you feel better Molls! 

Sezi what did you eat? You feeling ok? When have you decided to do other digi? If, at all! I echo everyone else clearly I tested loads and it did fuck all so :shrug: guess it's wise to save pennies, but you do have one left! :dust:

B that's awesome! You are really good, I've only recently decided to work on art skills so like Luna have only dabbled with acrylic. :dust:

Clare I'm very sorry to hear you're having a hard time. I'm sure that you would get signed off sick with PE. You can certainly only ask... Hope you sort your house out too. 

Trin :hi: still on :cloud9: with le money. Your DH is funny but I hues she is :fool: :haha:

Cassie good time at weekend?

Addie - I went through that when I didn't work. And then I found friends and activities and now I'm working I don't see them, t'is sad. Maybe join a group? Like I'd knit and natter or volunteer an afternoon a week :shrug:

:hi: everyone else... Hope you're all VERY well. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You sleep with a sack of wheat on your back Trin? :shock: Or is this like an icecream sandwich in my mind's eye?


----------



## Sarachka

My mum conceived me with no periods. I are MIRACLESEZICHKA!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin.

I've been college and now at friends. For some reason - on our first night in new house OH agreed to see friends. So here I am with my new unloved house going on unloved!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly a wheat sack is like a hotwaterbottle that you don't have to put water in. You just heat it on the radiator or in the microwave.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> B, you make me sick sometimes with how perfect you are. :hugs:
> 
> Kit, I believe you have an email...

Backatcha my lovely... :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, thanks :hugs: I've been meaning to say, I'm sorry you are feeling so overwhelmed...sounds like you need to go on holiday. I think B may have a recommendation. :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie my darling that's so shitty that Adam is not home with you this first night but I've just totally given up thinking guys know anything about what should be acceptable and expected. Theyre just not wired like us. 

I was half contemplating doing another IC when I got home from work but luckily have been distracted by Charles coming home and having NOMMY sweet and sour chicken. Maybe I'll do the digi at the weekend? Ideally I'd like to leave it a least a week. Agh God the stress of it!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> You sleep with a sack of wheat on your back Trin? :shock: Or is this like an icecream sandwich in my mind's eye?

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, you make me sick sometimes with how perfect you are. :hugs:
> 
> Kit, I believe you have an email...
> 
> Backatcha my lovely... :flower:Click to expand...

Oh yes. :haha: please post for me. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for your kind words about my conkers ladies, all those compliments might go to my ankles- in French you get big ankles, not a big head! Clare have you been having too many French people complimenting you? Only joking my love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> My mum conceived me with no periods. I are MIRACLESEZICHKA!!!!

My mum conceived me without sex, I am Jesus


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie my darling that's so shitty that Adam is not home with you this first night but I've just totally given up thinking guys know anything about what should be acceptable and expected. Theyre just not wired like us.
> 
> I was half contemplating doing another IC when I got home from work but luckily have been distracted by Charles coming home and having NOMMY sweet and sour chicken. Maybe I'll do the digi at the weekend? Ideally I'd like to leave it a least a week. Agh God the stress of it!

She's got a point Jaynie. I heard from a friend once say that our girlfriebds are our soul mates and our men our best friends. Our men don't get us like our girlfriends do.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My mum conceived me with no periods. I are MIRACLESEZICHKA!!!!
> 
> My mum conceived me without sex, I am JesusClick to expand...

:shock: ...but you don't look much like a Jesus :shrug: No sandals and only a small beard :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My mum conceived me with no periods. I are MIRACLESEZICHKA!!!!
> 
> My mum conceived me without sex, I am JesusClick to expand...

:rofl: So THAT'S why you are so blinking perfect! :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Haaaaaa Bethany and kit you're cracking me up!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin a Lin :hugs:

I've got some jobs to do before bed so I'm going to sign off now too, I bid you all goodly night, sleep tight, with your wheat bags and all. Kit do you still sleep with Percy? :haha:

:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Bethany, your daughter just emailed me to say she NEEDS these
> 
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ndnoJml9-Uo/S_u0l8amuYI/AAAAAAAAAKs/Rg-mJNr633g/s1600/Gap+Pyjamas+(turtle).jpg

:cloud9:i love little girl's clothes so im glad i have lots of turtle nieces:thumbup:,that i can buy for:thumbup:,boys clothes are always so dull and manly i think i totally prefer girly shopping i would nuv a lil girl:thumbup:

well i have a screamy,screamy pants i have put him in his crib as i think he is getting a wise so and so and thinks if he hungry cries he will get cuddles and i DO NOT WANT A MAUD ARSE HIP HUGGING BABY:nope:,i feel mean :cry:but i know you have to be cruel to be kind sometimes hey:shrug:

we are having a right dilemma with his milk and teats and poo's and what not wish to god i had'nt been so vain about my boobies and BF:cry:
his poo's are like yellow water since going on colic & constipation milk on saturday,before this they we're yellow still (normal for his age ?? )and seedy like now they are water, it was also taking 40-50 mins for him to drink 4oz bottle as the milk is so much more thicker...........mother(mine that is, not me!)decided to pierce his teats when she popped over last night and i had an awful night as the milk was just literally pissing out to fast for the lil man and it was just pouring outta the side of his mouth:growlmad:(silly granny:growlmad:)so didnt know how much he was taking and he was grumping from 2 until 5.30ish and 2 bottles wasted :shrug:

so i have been and replaced all my teats for variflow tried the anticolic and and still took an age and the poor dude was shattered after glugging just 2ozs and fell asleep meaning he was starving an hour later

so i lost my rag rang OH and said we are going back on his original milk with normal teats and he drank his first one of these at 3pm lovely jubbly

i know i shouldnt be messing with his milk teats every bloody thing etc bbut im at the end of my friggin teather right now with it all and just want him to settle and be ok he is still struggling with wind and spends most of his time in betwen feeds thrashing about his arms and legs and either grumping half and half asleep or farting or pooing 


HELP SOMEONE I NEED ADVICE


----------



## new mummy2010

night sleepy turtles sleep well

trin woohoooo on the prizemoney your charity won how much is that in £'s?

clare & jaynie sorry your having poofuckery weeks darlings,clare i thought you had a new place lin ed up or is that just me

april you have been quiet you ok


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My mum conceived me with no periods. I are MIRACLESEZICHKA!!!!
> 
> My mum conceived me without sex, I am JesusClick to expand...
> 
> :shock: ...but you don't look much like a Jesus :shrug: No sandals and only a small beard :shrug:Click to expand...

Cheeky cheeky. A little chin hair when you get to my age is nothing to be ashamed of.:jo: But Kit you must remember the blind leper I healed on our way to Tate Modern?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My mum conceived me with no periods. I are MIRACLESEZICHKA!!!!
> 
> My mum conceived me without sex, I am JesusClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: So THAT'S why you are so blinking perfect! :dohh:Click to expand...

Well clearly not:growlmad: According to Kit I have a small beard :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night you nutters xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Night B. :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Hayley - I'm so sorry for you m'love. It's so hard isn't it. I'm not sure what to suggest regarding Nate's feeding, as you know I'm doing my best with the BF (and that's hard enough) Can the health visitor not suggest what's best to do? I know it's easy to say but if you're back on regular formula maybe stick with it but use Colief (you probably did this already) as my friend really rated the Colief. Cara has been bad on and off with wind but she's doing ok now (touch wood)

As for the little man looking for attention all the time...what I've been doing is each night, Cara goes in her moses basket and sometimes she will be a bit grouchy. I go in before she gets upset but don't lift her out, just talk softly to her and stroke her head to reassure her and generally let her see I'm there. After doing this for a few nights, she doesn't often get upset or look to come out of her basket at all. She goes down between 7 and 8pm without complaint and will sleep till around 1am when she'll need a feed.

Hang in there Hayley...you've done the hardest few weeks, it should start getting easier now but I'd definitely speak to the health visitor.

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Posted on behalf of our very own Molly :flower:

How fab is her Leo bump :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, thank you.


----------



## Crunchie

God kit really !!! I am so jel .... I am still on 2 hour feeds and I expressing for all of them
!!!

Miss l will not latch - I will keep going but due to the bottle feeding in the special care unit she expects the milk to flow ASAP from mega bobbies .... She just screams at my nipples lol .... I will keep trying 

Hayley - have you tried the dr brown colic bottles .... I have been as they are the only brand that do a premie teat !!! All my health visitors have said they are brilliant with colic x


----------



## Mollykins

Oh you can see how swollen my hand is. Eeeewww.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Night Trin a Lin :hugs:
> 
> I've got some jobs to do before bed so I'm going to sign off now too, I bid you all goodly night, sleep tight, with your wheat bags and all. Kit do you still sleep with Percy? :haha:
> 
> :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nah..Percy is bombed out....who needs a bed fellow when you don't sleep anymore?? :haha:

Seriously, I did still need to prop myself up for a couple of weeks after Cara arrived...my joints still ached for a while!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Posted on behalf of our very own Molly :flower:
> 
> How fab is her Leo bump :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 258383

Wow !!! Moll you look amazing .... I got very jealous of all the big bumps in shops the other day ..... I was bloody cheated !!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My mum conceived me with no periods. I are MIRACLESEZICHKA!!!!
> 
> My mum conceived me without sex, I am JesusClick to expand...
> 
> :shock: ...but you don't look much like a Jesus :shrug: No sandals and only a small beard :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeky cheeky. A little chin hair when you get to my age is nothing to be ashamed of.:jo: But Kit you must remember the blind leper I healed on our way to Tate Modern?:shrug:Click to expand...

Blind leper??? That was ME!! You must have been blind!

PS - Your chin hair is uber fetching :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin and Bethany :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Posted on behalf of our very own Molly :flower:
> 
> How fab is her Leo bump :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 258383
> 
> 
> Wow !!! Moll you look amazing .... I got very jealous of all the big bumps in shops the other day ..... I was bloody cheated !!!Click to expand...

Well that just means you must have another. :-=


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> God kit really !!! I am so jel .... I am still on 2 hour feeds and I expressing for all of them
> !!!
> 
> Miss l will not latch - I will keep going but due to the bottle feeding in the special care unit she expects the milk to flow ASAP from mega bobbies .... She just screams at my nipples lol .... I will keep trying
> 
> Hayley - have you tried the dr brown colic bottles .... I have been as they are the only brand that do a premie teat !!! All my health visitors have said they are brilliant with colic x

Oh Crunchie...don't get me wrong, during the day Cara feeds every two hours but at night we get the first 4-5 hour stint, then two 2-3 hour sleeps. You are doing really well if you have to express every feed. I express every night (around now as Cara is sleeping) so OH can do some feeding. You have an extra challenge with BFing due to Lauren being so small...you're doing so brilliantly considering m'love. Don't give up, I know it's hard even when you aren't as challenged as you are. Is the advice that Lauren will eventually be able to feed directly from you? 

:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Posted on behalf of our very own Molly :flower:
> 
> How fab is her Leo bump :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 258383
> 
> 
> Wow !!! Moll you look amazing .... I got very jealous of all the big bumps in shops the other day ..... I was bloody cheated !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well that just means you must have another. :-=Click to expand...

I think dh wants that also :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh you can see how swollen my hand is. Eeeewww.

Oh my...we are a swollen lot on here aren't we. Sorry Moll, not much fun is it :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Posted on behalf of our very own Molly :flower:
> 
> How fab is her Leo bump :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 258383
> 
> 
> Wow !!! Moll you look amazing .... I got very jealous of all the big bumps in shops the other day ..... I was bloody cheated !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well that just means you must have another. :-=Click to expand...
> 
> I think dh wants that also :wacko:Click to expand...

*shudders*

Whoah! One step at a time eh? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi kit 

Yep they think she should now have energy to feed but it's just going to be a long road .... I am chuffed she is gaining .... She is now 5lbs 9 ......we have a routine where I get 4 hours in bed then take over from dh ..... Then he gets to sleep ! Who knows what I will do when he goes back to work ....... I feel like I am attached to the pump at the mo 

Bubs is just lazy - her fathers daughter lol

On a positive note I have stopped bleeding now .... It's only been 2 weeks I thought it would last much longer ???


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh you can see how swollen my hand is. Eeeewww.
> 
> Oh my...we are a swollen lot on here aren't we. Sorry Moll, not much fun is it :nope:Click to expand...

Its not fun at all. :nope: Feels like I have arthritis.
Almost through though.


----------



## Mollykins

Aye Crunch, I bet you are still of the mind that, "touch me and die dear husband." :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Aye Crunch, I bet you are still of the mind that, "touch me and die dear husband." :haha:

I am still in the I not feeling so attractive phase at the mo.... With the jelly belly.... Swolen boobs and huge bloody piles and equally huge knickers ..... Lol
! oh and the crying outbursts .... I was out with dh and couldn't figure how to close the pram so I stood sobbing in a car park with an ice cream in the other hand 
Ha ha hahaha 
Someone commit me ! X


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aye Crunch, I bet you are still of the mind that, "touch me and die dear husband." :haha:
> 
> I am still in the I not feeling so attractive phase at the mo.... With the jelly belly.... Swolen boobs and huge bloody piles and equally huge knickers ..... Lol
> ! oh and the crying outbursts .... I was out with dh and couldn't figure how to close the pram so I stood sobbing in a car park with an ice cream in the other hand
> Ha ha hahaha
> Someone commit me ! XClick to expand...

:haha: :hugs: It's all normal my lovely.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi kit
> 
> Yep they think she should now have energy to feed but it's just going to be a long road .... I am chuffed she is gaining .... She is now 5lbs 9 ......we have a routine where I get 4 hours in bed then take over from dh ..... Then he gets to sleep ! Who knows what I will do when he goes back to work ....... I feel like I am attached to the pump at the mo
> 
> Bubs is just lazy - her fathers daughter lol
> 
> On a positive note I have stopped bleeding now .... It's only been 2 weeks I thought it would last much longer ???

Lauren gaining weight is such a testament to the hard work you're putting in - very well done indeed :hugs: When does OH go back to work?

That is great that your bleeding stopped - mine only did earlier this week which was over 6 weeks since birth :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit
> 
> Yep they think she should now have energy to feed but it's just going to be a long road .... I am chuffed she is gaining .... She is now 5lbs 9 ......we have a routine where I get 4 hours in bed then take over from dh ..... Then he gets to sleep ! Who knows what I will do when he goes back to work ....... I feel like I am attached to the pump at the mo
> 
> Bubs is just lazy - her fathers daughter lol
> 
> On a positive note I have stopped bleeding now .... It's only been 2 weeks I thought it would last much longer ???
> 
> Lauren gaining weight is such a testament to the hard work you're putting in - very well done indeed :hugs: When does OH go back to work?
> 
> That is great that your bleeding stopped - mine only did earlier this week which was over 6 weeks since birth :wacko:Click to expand...

With both the girls it took AGES for the bleeding to stop... I worried about this time too as my platelets are low. :/


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aye Crunch, I bet you are still of the mind that, "touch me and die dear husband." :haha:
> 
> I am still in the I not feeling so attractive phase at the mo.... With the jelly belly.... Swolen boobs and huge bloody piles and equally huge knickers ..... Lol
> ! oh and the crying outbursts .... I was out with dh and couldn't figure how to close the pram so I stood sobbing in a car park with an ice cream in the other hand
> Ha ha hahaha
> Someone commit me ! XClick to expand...

Awww :hugs:

I hear ya! I wonder how long it takes for the skin to contract back on your tum...or maybe mine never will?? Methinks it's gonna take me a bit of work to tone back up but hey...right now, it can wait :thumbup:

My boobs are huge too...and veiny :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, 'tis time for me to go and get a couple of hours sleep before little miss requires my services.

Goodnight/day one and all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Dh goes back for 1 day on the 9th and then starts his new job on the 12th.... So he is v excited ! 

Blimey that must have been tough kit my love - I feel like I have been wearing pads for ages.... I felt 14 again before I found tampax x


----------



## Crunchie

Night kit x

I have a wedding on Saturday and nothing to wear to fit the "current " shape xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Molly - fingers crossed it will not be so long this time

I think Leo will be over 8lbs ! X


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Oh Hayley - I'm so sorry for you m'love. It's so hard isn't it. I'm not sure what to suggest regarding Nate's feeding, as you know I'm doing my best with the BF (and that's hard enough) Can the health visitor not suggest what's best to do? I know it's easy to say but if you're back on regular formula maybe stick with it but use Colief (you probably did this already) as my friend really rated the Colief. Cara has been bad on and off with wind but she's doing ok now (touch wood)
> 
> As for the little man looking for attention all the time...what I've been doing is each night, Cara goes in her moses basket and sometimes she will be a bit grouchy. I go in before she gets upset but don't lift her out, just talk softly to her and stroke her head to reassure her and generally let her see I'm there. After doing this for a few nights, she doesn't often get upset or look to come out of her basket at all. She goes down between 7 and 8pm without complaint and will sleep till around 1am when she'll need a feed.
> 
> Hang in there Hayley...you've done the hardest few weeks, it should start getting easier now but I'd definitely speak to the health visitor.
> 
> :hugs:

Im going to have to try something like this Kit re:the talking making him aware im there but he aint coming out, we are going to baby clinic in the morning so going to see what she suggests to try. We have tried colief,infacol,dr browns bottles, mag phos & nat phos (which i still give now) they really help the sickness & wind some days
Im honestly most worried about his wet watery poop's its like everything comes straight out in a massive trump straight through him, dont get me wrong i know and can physically see he is gaining weight, but is he getting so damn narky as he is'nt absorbingall the goodness and its coming through so fast and furiously that it may be why he is so moody at night demanding feeds as he is never quite full up enough:shrug::shrug::shrug:
Bethany has bbm'd me and has sown furthur thoughts in my mind after speaking to her DH about his boys (who were bottlefed) and one had to go on soya im beginning to think this way and also Lee does'nt drink any milk what's so ever so maybe this contributes from when nate was just a lil spermy in his daddywho no likey milky im clutching at straws here i know :dohh:

im just so down and really envy you chicks who are BF even though i know its no easy fate i just feel i have failed him in a big way by ignoring the whole breast is best malarky:nope:



kit_cat said:


> Posted on behalf of our very own Molly :flower:
> 
> How fab is her Leo bump :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 258383

wow mollz gorge:cloud9:i miss mine even though i did nothing but moan in the last few weeks :haha:
im guessing 2 more weeks from today and 8lb 8oz!!!!



Crunchie said:


> God kit really !!! I am so jel .... I am still on 2 hour feeds and I expressing for all of them
> !!!
> 
> Miss l will not latch - I will keep going but due to the bottle feeding in the special care unit she expects the milk to flow ASAP from mega bobbies .... She just screams at my nipples lol .... I will keep trying
> 
> Hayley - have you tried the dr brown colic bottles .... I have been as they are the only brand that do a premie teat !!! All my health visitors have said they are brilliant with colic x

hey crunchie sounds like your doing a fabbo job with miss l's weight gain and all:hugs:

yep got all the fancy doc brown botts they are good but obviously just not good enough for my lil man:shrug:


Good night all see ya's tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Molly - fingers crossed it will not be so long this time
> 
> I think Leo will be over 8lbs ! X

Are you guessing due to bump size? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well Kit. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

night kit sweet cara dreams

mollz im guessing by bump size and shape!!

night night xx


----------



## Mollykins

Aww, I hope you get some answers tomorrow for Nate. :hugs:


----------



## poas

Evening all, Lovely bump Molly :) I'd say over a week yet...looks like he is still up a little?Bethany I love your paintings and want one!!!
Clare your gp will sign you off definitely, it's strange that your midwife is being unclear with you as to the pe, my ankles,hands etc have been humongous since the late 20 weeks but because of bloodwork,pressure and only +1 protein in wee they said its not a worry, and that it normally only shows itself properly after or around 37weeks?
Kit, a huge thanks for the beautious clothes :) :) :) :) I nuv them! I also told Ed he needs to pull his finger out with the front garden-It simply doesn't do to have ones garden in disarray when a turtle is coming!!!!
I had another vivid dream during my post dental nap.....I think I must be very fed up of the pain this pregnancy has caused,and feel it's dragging a lot, as in my dream sarachka was due-went into labour and had a gorgeous little Russian Doll-ALL BEFORE I GAVE BIRTH!!!!!!!!!!! Ah well, least your baby was gorge in my dream Sarachka,an ugly baby would have been waaaaaaay worse,all that pretending it's cute etc....I think we are lucky on here how cute the turtle babies have been!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hiiii kmteehoo I hope we haven't scared you away with all the chatting we have done and hope all is going well for you :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hey Ginge, how are you lovey?


----------



## addie25

So dh comes home today and goes " I'll make u a deal, we can go all out Christmas this year. Lights on the house any decorations I want huge tree as much Christmas music as I want BUT it can't begin till Dec 1" 
Now I am a Christmas freak and I like to begin decorating the day after thanksgiving and listinig to music the day after thanksgiving so this is a hard deal to make bc then it's only 25 days of Christmas music and so on!!!! I could wait on the tree but no way I can wait on the music so I don't like this deal!!!


----------



## poas

Lol Addie,never had you down as 'that insane Christmas gal' :) I think.....you should just smile and nod at dh and then blast your music whilst he's at work :)


----------



## addie25

Ok running to the store with DH I will be on to catch up in a bit!!!:flower:


----------



## addie25

Ok running to the store with DH I will be on to catch up in a bit!!!:flower:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Posted on behalf of our very own Molly :flower:
> 
> How fab is her Leo bump :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 258383

WOW what a beautiful bump!!!!!


Hayley you have not failed him by not BF. A LOT of people do not BF, I do not think I am going to BF when I have a baby (haven't made up my mind) I honestly dont see the difference in babies that are BF and who aren't. My cousin is BF her baby and my friend is not and both kids are just lovely and healthy.


----------



## addie25

:hi: MOLLY!!!! How are you lovely!


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Lol Addie,never had you down as 'that insane Christmas gal' :) I think.....you should just smile and nod at dh and then blast your music whilst he's at work :)

HAHHAHAH WELLLLLL THE FUNNY THING ABOUT BLASTING MUSIC WHEN DH IS AT WORKKKKKKKKKK.........

Last year DH was at work and I took a pillow and was laying under the Christmast tree looking up at the lights and christmas music was blasting and I fell asleep under the tree!!!!! DH comes home and I wake up to him standing over me laughing bc yes I am the crazy lady that fell asleep in the dark under the Christmas tree!!!!! Well my brothers and I always would lay under the tree and stare up at the lights as children it's a tradition!!!!! I just fell asleep that time :haha::haha::haha::haha: SO I always get caught listening to it even when I try not to!!!!!! I JUST LOVEEEE LOVEEEE LOVEEEEE CHRISTMAS. I LOVE ALL THE DECORATIONS AND THE CHILDREN ALL HAPPY AND EXCITED FOR SANTA TO COME AND THE FAMILY GETTING TOGETHER AND GIVING PEOPLE GIVTS I LOVEEEEEEEE GIVING PRESENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!! And thisssss year if I get preggers in 15 days!!!!!! Then in NOV I will get that health test done so I will have a great christmas bc I will know I am going to be having a lovely healthy baby so this hopefully will be an amazing Christmas!!!!! DH actually proposed around christmas.HE took me for a drive to look at all the lovely houses that had the best lights (my favorite thing to do) and he proposed in front of the most amazing house ever with the best lights I have ever seen!!! Very lovely and fitting to my personality.


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Addiie :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna! You never came back to tell us how the me appt went. Hope all is okay. :hugs:

Morning SarachkaPreggoPants. :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna! You never came back to tell us how the me appt went. Hope all is okay. :hugs:
> 
> Morning SarachkaPreggoPants. :wave:

Oops, sorry! Went just fine. The MW was away at a birth (still the birth from last night!!) so her assistants did the appointment. Nothing special. :shrug: Everything looked good.

The one assistant did call me later after she talked to my MW and said that she wanted me to check my BP twice a day.... :shrug: Apparently my BP today of 125/89 was worrisome? I thought it wasn't bad... and my swelling has been really good the last few weeks (minus the Oregon trip when I was in the car for so long). There's no way I'm driving to the drug store twice a day to test my BP... :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Love your bump, Molly!!!! I hope Leo is getting ready to come out!!! 

Come out, come out, wherever you are Little Leo!!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks :flower:

Dreamt I was at Uni studying medecine and was driving a car that had no brakes, booooring dreams, very uninspired, I must have been tired in my sleep :shrug:

Hi Luna, Molly, Sarachka :hi:

Lunes my MW grumbled if my BP crept up towards 90 too, she always wanted it nearer 70 :nope: 

Off to see Molly's bump pic while Holly's still sleeping...


----------



## babyhopes2010

swelling has gone down so off to work,will chat with manager this morning.those fecking dogs woke me up 10 times last night and theyre still barking and yelping argh!

wheres my gun?:gun:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Found it! Gorgeous Bumpity Mollz :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Appleseed :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

Had a bit of a wobble so did an IC. Much stronger than Sunday 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8c35c8a6.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

POAS I love your dream!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pesky hounds Clare :growlmad: 

A little voice is calling mumma from upstairs :awww: Pyjama Hunt day begins :wohoo:


I have a slight headache :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes much darker than Sunday's ic Sarachka :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

YAY for your Appleseed Bethany!

YAY for PYjamas. Chose some nice ones that Lila will like in 2 yrs pls 

YAY for me being 3 days off an Appleseed!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, the top number is fabbo.... bottom number-- not so great. Glad all else went well though.

Gorgeous appleseed B.... :cloud9:

:yipee: For strong IC! 

Sorry about the dogs Clare. :(


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, the top number is fabbo.... bottom number-- not so great. Glad all else went well though.

Gorgeous appleseed B.... :cloud9:

:yipee: For strong IC! 

Sorry about the dogs Clare. :(


----------



## Sarachka

Day 4 without coffee. Struggling to open my eyes


----------



## Mollykins

Damn phone and its multiple posts.


----------



## poas

Morning...I am a very worried Mummy today, I have to take Harri to get his neck looked at as for a few months there has been a tiny little lump which I looked through all the books and was told is normal-however-on closer inspection it would seem to have slightly grown although it is painless, and is firm to the touch...neither the painlessness nor the gradual growth are good signs apparently :( So I spent half the night looking up things like this and have scared myself silly.Spent the other half of the night in his bed watching him sleep-completely unaware that his mother is at breakdown point.
This is not helped by the fact that the gp rang me just now to say 'not to worry,but with the symptoms described it's best he takes a fine needle aspiration?' I am half awake so just say yes,I'll be there at 11 then I just looked it up and it's a biopsy.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

:yipee::yipee::yipee:It's SPRING DAY here today:yipee::yipee::yipee:
https://images.free-extras.com/pics/h/happy_spring-1192.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

I have a peach today!!!!
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_QM-BpxfqrTY/TVA8HvkiYCI/AAAAAAAAAAU/s1DzCU22A2o/s748/peach.jpghttps://images.neopets.com/pets/happy/chia_peach_baby.gifhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/fruitycuties/4891875348/
Happy Apleseed Day, Bethany!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You sleep with a sack of wheat on your back Trin? :shock: Or is this like an icecream sandwich in my mind's eye?

I do :haha: It's a bag of wheat in the shape of a hot water bottle. You put it in the microwave and heat it and it stays warm for hours


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> God kit really !!! I am so jel .... I am still on 2 hour feeds and I expressing for all of them
> !!!
> 
> Miss l will not latch - I will keep going but due to the bottle feeding in the special care unit she expects the milk to flow ASAP from mega bobbies .... She just screams at my nipples lol .... I will keep trying
> 
> Hayley - have you tried the dr brown colic bottles .... I have been as they are the only brand that do a premie teat !!! All my health visitors have said they are brilliant with colic x

Hi Crunchie!

Well done for expressing every feed! It is exhausting and really takes perseverance so I really admire you. I read a story about someone who exclusively expressed for 14 months! :thumbup:

Have you tried nipple shields? Sometimes babes who are used to a bottle will latch on a nipple shield. Sometimes combining breast with a lactation aid will also help in the beginning while they get used to it

(in case you haven't seen one)
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tiY2iZvTgtE/TZDLAsXG8DI/AAAAAAAAAIc/RNia1qammR4/s1600/lactation_aid-2.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Posted on behalf of our very own Molly :flower:
> 
> How fab is her Leo bump :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 258383
> 
> 
> WOW what a beautiful bump!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hayley you have not failed him by not BF. A LOT of people do not BF, I do not think I am going to BF when I have a baby (haven't made up my mind) I honestly dont see the difference in babies that are BF and who aren't. My cousin is BF her baby and my friend is not and both kids are just lovely and healthy.Click to expand...


Thanks Addie:hugs:,i never BF Reece either and he is fine but i just feel i wouldnt have all this crap to deal with if i had of done with Nate:shrug:. I love christmas too and have to get a new tree this year as we have a bigger couch set now:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> Had a bit of a wobble so did an IC. Much stronger than Sunday
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8c35c8a6.jpg

:thumbup:lovely bacon strip Sezi and yay for apple seed in 4 days :happydance:

Lissy -poor Harri & poor you i am certain all will go swell is there no one who can go with you both to support you ? As i know you will be very anxious and scared for your wee man:hugs:

TRin yay for PEACH

Bethany yay for APPLE SEED


(trin please read and advise on my post last night if you've the time )

Anyway my little bundle surprised me and daddy and slept from 9.38pm until 4.40am :happydance:

maybe tis because he is back on the norm formula or he was just shattered we shall see:shrug:

well of for bath and hair dry before next feed, then this morning we have baby clinic to see how much nate weighs and then off to my friends for lunch and popping into see my kiddies and girlies at work 

LOVELY THURSDAY'S ALL:thumbup::flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit
> 
> Yep they think she should now have energy to feed but it's just going to be a long road .... I am chuffed she is gaining .... She is now 5lbs 9 ......we have a routine where I get 4 hours in bed then take over from dh ..... Then he gets to sleep ! Who knows what I will do when he goes back to work ....... I feel like I am attached to the pump at the mo
> 
> Bubs is just lazy - her fathers daughter lol
> 
> On a positive note I have stopped bleeding now .... It's only been 2 weeks I thought it would last much longer ???
> 
> Lauren gaining weight is such a testament to the hard work you're putting in - very well done indeed :hugs: When does OH go back to work?
> 
> That is great that your bleeding stopped - mine only did earlier this week which was over 6 weeks since birth :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> With both the girls it took AGES for the bleeding to stop... I worried about this time too as my platelets are low. :/Click to expand...

Did I talk to you about Raspberry leaf capsule for preventing bleeding?? I can't remember :dohh: You should start taking now - big doses

Your bump is :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Im going to have to try something like this Kit re:the talking making him aware im there but he aint coming out, we are going to baby clinic in the morning so going to see what she suggests to try. We have tried colief,infacol,dr browns bottles, mag phos & nat phos (which i still give now) they really help the sickness & wind some days
> Im honestly most worried about his wet watery poop's its like everything comes straight out in a massive trump straight through him, dont get me wrong i know and can physically see he is gaining weight, but is he getting so damn narky as he is'nt absorbingall the goodness and its coming through so fast and furiously that it may be why he is so moody at night demanding feeds as he is never quite full up enough:shrug::shrug::shrug:
> Bethany has bbm'd me and has sown furthur thoughts in my mind after speaking to her DH about his boys (who were bottlefed) and one had to go on soya im beginning to think this way and also Lee does'nt drink any milk what's so ever so maybe this contributes from when nate was just a lil spermy in his daddywho no likey milky im clutching at straws here i know :dohh:
> 
> im just so down and really envy you chicks who are BF even though i know its no easy fate i just feel i have failed him in a big way by ignoring the whole breast is best malarky:nope:

Have you tried any probiotics? Sometimes they really help with the wind. Reuteri (not sure if you have it) drops are brilliant and have been proven to decrease colic and I put all my babies on it from the start


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy it sounds like they're being very pro-active and cautious, which is a good thing. We are just not used to the NHS being like that so immediately think the worst. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about and they'll sort it out no problem. Hugs


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morning...I am a very worried Mummy today, I have to take Harri to get his neck looked at as for a few months there has been a tiny little lump which I looked through all the books and was told is normal-however-on closer inspection it would seem to have slightly grown although it is painless, and is firm to the touch...neither the painlessness nor the gradual growth are good signs apparently :( So I spent half the night looking up things like this and have scared myself silly.Spent the other half of the night in his bed watching him sleep-completely unaware that his mother is at breakdown point.
> This is not helped by the fact that the gp rang me just now to say 'not to worry,but with the symptoms described it's best he takes a fine needle aspiration?' I am half awake so just say yes,I'll be there at 11 then I just looked it up and it's a biopsy.

I'm so sorry. That's not fun at all :nope: Children do get all sorts of lumps and bumps in their necks. Ch'ien had salivary stones 3 times and his salivary gland on the one side would swell up enormously. I had a child yesterday with a runny nose and ear infection with the biggest glands - I could see them across the room - but they were completely painless

Let us know as soon as you know and give Harri a hug from his turtle aunt in SA


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Lissy it sounds like they're being very pro-active and cautious, which is a good thing. We are just not used to the NHS being like that so immediately think the worst. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about and they'll sort it out no problem. Hugs

Beautiful blazing bacon strip you had there :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks trin. Is so hard remaining calm and rational. It IS darker but it not REALLY dark. So the doubt creeps in.


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks trin !!! I will give that a go..... Funny alot of women bf in the scbu had been using nipple shields also ! 

Xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Thanks trin. Is so hard remaining calm and rational. It IS darker but it not REALLY dark. So the doubt creeps in.

It's about as dark as the one I did 3 days before my scan last week :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im going to have to try something like this Kit re:the talking making him aware im there but he aint coming out, we are going to baby clinic in the morning so going to see what she suggests to try. We have tried colief,infacol,dr browns bottles, mag phos & nat phos (which i still give now) they really help the sickness & wind some days
> Im honestly most worried about his wet watery poop's its like everything comes straight out in a massive trump straight through him, dont get me wrong i know and can physically see he is gaining weight, but is he getting so damn narky as he is'nt absorbingall the goodness and its coming through so fast and furiously that it may be why he is so moody at night demanding feeds as he is never quite full up enough:shrug::shrug::shrug:
> Bethany has bbm'd me and has sown furthur thoughts in my mind after speaking to her DH about his boys (who were bottlefed) and one had to go on soya im beginning to think this way and also Lee does'nt drink any milk what's so ever so maybe this contributes from when nate was just a lil spermy in his daddywho no likey milky im clutching at straws here i know :dohh:
> 
> im just so down and really envy you chicks who are BF even though i know its no easy fate i just feel i have failed him in a big way by ignoring the whole breast is best malarky:nope:
> 
> Have you tried any probiotics? Sometimes they really help with the wind. Reuteri (not sure if you have it) drops are brilliant and have been proven to decrease colic and I put all my babies on it from the startClick to expand...

thanks trin where would i find this:shrug:,no havent tried any probiotics


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im going to have to try something like this Kit re:the talking making him aware im there but he aint coming out, we are going to baby clinic in the morning so going to see what she suggests to try. We have tried colief,infacol,dr browns bottles, mag phos & nat phos (which i still give now) they really help the sickness & wind some days
> Im honestly most worried about his wet watery poop's its like everything comes straight out in a massive trump straight through him, dont get me wrong i know and can physically see he is gaining weight, but is he getting so damn narky as he is'nt absorbingall the goodness and its coming through so fast and furiously that it may be why he is so moody at night demanding feeds as he is never quite full up enough:shrug::shrug::shrug:
> Bethany has bbm'd me and has sown furthur thoughts in my mind after speaking to her DH about his boys (who were bottlefed) and one had to go on soya im beginning to think this way and also Lee does'nt drink any milk what's so ever so maybe this contributes from when nate was just a lil spermy in his daddywho no likey milky im clutching at straws here i know :dohh:
> 
> im just so down and really envy you chicks who are BF even though i know its no easy fate i just feel i have failed him in a big way by ignoring the whole breast is best malarky:nope:
> 
> Have you tried any probiotics? Sometimes they really help with the wind. Reuteri (not sure if you have it) drops are brilliant and have been proven to decrease colic and I put all my babies on it from the startClick to expand...
> 
> thanks trin where would i find this:shrug:,no havent tried any probioticsClick to expand...

Here you can buy them at any pharmacy and most health shops. Maybe Boots?


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley! I just wanted to say that I'm cross with you for even thinking that somehow you have failed or done the wrong thing by not breast feeding!! We'll have no more of that talk thank you very much or there will be :trouble:

It's absolutely your choice to BF or not and yes, everything you see and read says breast is best etc etc BUT that does not mean that you cannot have a happy and healthy bottle fed child...of course not! I'd say, judging by mine and Essie's experiences with breast fed yet windy babies that no matter what you did, Nate would suffer with colic/wind/reflux etc..he's maybe just that type of baby. Noone could do more to try to help him Hayley, so you're massively succeeding there m'love - don't forget that.

Please don't get down about things and most definitely do not blame yourself because Nate has tummy troubles. Breast feeding has it's own bag of issues believe me so keep that in mind when you're beating yourself with my thorny branch :winkwink: (I wondered where that had got to :haha:)

Lots of love :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Absolutely agree with everything Kit just said Hayley. You do what's best for you and baby. Lyra has had her share of wind/colic/reflux issues and bf has made no difference. Don't beat yourself up about not BF :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning...I am a very worried Mummy today, I have to take Harri to get his neck looked at as for a few months there has been a tiny little lump which I looked through all the books and was told is normal-however-on closer inspection it would seem to have slightly grown although it is painless, and is firm to the touch...neither the painlessness nor the gradual growth are good signs apparently :( So I spent half the night looking up things like this and have scared myself silly.Spent the other half of the night in his bed watching him sleep-completely unaware that his mother is at breakdown point.
> This is not helped by the fact that the gp rang me just now to say 'not to worry,but with the symptoms described it's best he takes a fine needle aspiration?' I am half awake so just say yes,I'll be there at 11 then I just looked it up and it's a biopsy.
> 
> I'm so sorry. That's not fun at all :nope: Children do get all sorts of lumps and bumps in their necks. Ch'ien had salivary stones 3 times and his salivary gland on the one side would swell up enormously. I had a child yesterday with a runny nose and ear infection with the biggest glands - I could see them across the room - but they were completely painless
> 
> Let us know as soon as you know and give Harri a hug from his turtle aunt in SAClick to expand...

:hugs:im sure itll all be fine altho u are going to worry as a mummy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening all, Lovely bump Molly :) I'd say over a week yet...looks like he is still up a little?Bethany I love your paintings and want one!!!
> Clare your gp will sign you off definitely, it's strange that your midwife is being unclear with you as to the pe, my ankles,hands etc have been humongous since the late 20 weeks but because of bloodwork,pressure and only +1 protein in wee they said its not a worry, and that it normally only shows itself properly after or around 37weeks?
> Kit, a huge thanks for the beautious clothes :) :) :) :) I nuv them! I also told Ed he needs to pull his finger out with the front garden-It simply doesn't do to have ones garden in disarray when a turtle is coming!!!!
> I had another vivid dream during my post dental nap.....I think I must be very fed up of the pain this pregnancy has caused,and feel it's dragging a lot, as in my dream sarachka was due-went into labour and had a gorgeous little Russian Doll-ALL BEFORE I GAVE BIRTH!!!!!!!!!!! Ah well, least your baby was gorge in my dream Sarachka,an ugly baby would have been waaaaaaay worse,all that pretending it's cute etc....I think we are lucky on here how cute the turtle babies have been!

You are very welcome my lovely - as long as they are useful :thumbup: Your garden was perfectly fine by the way and I love your little village. It's so nice and quaint and cosy :cloud9: Talk about handy for the school! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Appleseed :dust:

:yipee:

:dust:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Had a bit of a wobble so did an IC. Much stronger than Sunday
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/8c35c8a6.jpg

Hell yeah! Much stronger!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dear Turtles,

I am writing with advance warning of severe cuteness overload appearing on the thread this evening. Hollinka's new pyjamas and slippers may cause palpitations, contractions and fainting. I consider it my responsibility to warn Sarachka in particular, given her condition, so that she can go offline if she feels unable to cope with such cuteness. I fear that even a single glimpse of the matryoshka pyjamas could have long term consequences on her health. All of you are at risk with the pink turtle slippers. I have at least forewarned you all.

Yours sincerely,

HollyMonkey


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Dear Turtles,
> 
> I am writing with advance warning of severe cuteness overload appearing on the thread this evening. Hollinka's new pyjamas and slippers may cause palpitations, contractions and fainting. I consider it my responsibility to warn Sarachka in particular, given her condition, so that she can go offline if she feels unable to cope with such cuteness. I fear that even a single glimpse of the matryoshka pyjamas could have long term consequences on her health. All of you are at risk with the pink turtle slippers. I have at least forewarned you all.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> HollyMonkey


*OH

MY

GOD

I might faint!!!!!!*


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning...I am a very worried Mummy today, I have to take Harri to get his neck looked at as for a few months there has been a tiny little lump which I looked through all the books and was told is normal-however-on closer inspection it would seem to have slightly grown although it is painless, and is firm to the touch...neither the painlessness nor the gradual growth are good signs apparently :( So I spent half the night looking up things like this and have scared myself silly.Spent the other half of the night in his bed watching him sleep-completely unaware that his mother is at breakdown point.
> This is not helped by the fact that the gp rang me just now to say 'not to worry,but with the symptoms described it's best he takes a fine needle aspiration?' I am half awake so just say yes,I'll be there at 11 then I just looked it up and it's a biopsy.

Oh my Lissy - I am sure it will be something simple and easily identified and dealt with but I know you'll be anxious to say the least. I won't even try to tell you not to worry because I'd be up the wall. It'll be fine and often the only way to be sure about things is a biopsy so this is good. Keep us posted :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Dear Turtles,
> 
> I am writing with advance warning of severe cuteness overload appearing on the thread this evening. Hollinka's new pyjamas and slippers may cause palpitations, contractions and fainting. I consider it my responsibility to warn Sarachka in particular, given her condition, so that she can go offline if she feels unable to cope with such cuteness. I fear that even a single glimpse of the matryoshka pyjamas could have long term consequences on her health. All of you are at risk with the pink turtle slippers. I have at least forewarned you all.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> HollyMonkey

:haha:

I have braced myself.....hit me with it!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi:

:munch: a subway salad for din dins! Now looking for (better) jobs.


----------



## addie25

Ok well I'm the kind of person that when someone said u can't I want to do it even more ( and dh didn't say I can't he tried to make a deal) butttttttttttt now I'm listening to Christmas music I'm going to learn greensleeves on the piano it's so beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Very hard tho dh could learn it but I want to see if I can as well!!!!! Did I ever mention my dogs are called Noelle and Comet ( yes Christmas!!!!!!) I didn't name comet tho my brother did and he wasn't thinking about Christmas but it turned out that both pups have Christmas names!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Don't mind me :haha: I like to come on and remind myself that I can clear this thread *anytime* :rofl: 

:tease: B


----------



## addie25

I understand how worried you must be I would be he same but all is going to be ok and it's best to get it checked but I am sure it is nothing :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Grrrrrrrr

I do really love my mil but she makes me feel guilty about seeing Lauren !!

Yesterday I visited my nan in north london and she called to say can I pop over .... No sorry we are not in .... She calls again at 3.30 can she pop over with a friend .... Said it was not really a good time I am expressing and a work friend is coming at 4 and dh is 
popping out .... Her response " I do not Want to see Vicki just Lauren " dh sees my face and said it's really not a great time 
So from last week I said to dh I wanted a visitor free day today we have Not had one since Lauren was born and please note my SIL pops by everyday also ..... We get a call 5 mins ago ... From mil .... Can I come over .... I feel bad for dh as he is stuck in the middle but I just want some space .... Mil is looking after Lauren saturday during the day as we have a wedding ..... 
Why do I feel so guilty all the time !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Don't blame u Jaynie. Work sucks


----------



## addie25

Wow she is really bossy huh. I would get annoyed if someone kept asking when I said it's not a good time. Don't feel guilty u have a life to live. I get her excitement but she needs to respect ur schedule.


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks addie my love 

I love that dh has a close relationship with his mum and they live round te corner .... But just a little Space is needed ! My poor mum is trying to be respectful and not be over all the time ! I even walked round there on Tuesday and had a cuppa and she had a cuddle .... Also my dh does not have much leave and I enjoy it being just us 3 for a couple of days !


----------



## addie25

My mil said we r welcome to move in when we have a baby if we need help :haha: NOO but if we have twins they can take turns with my parents spending the night at our house for the first couple weeks since 2 is a lot at night!


----------



## Crunchie

Lol ! My mil was like call me and I will do a night feed 
Well do you Want to come at 12,2,4 or 6 ???? Nope didn't think so .... Then she said I can meet her in the park everyday to walk her dog ..... ?? Oh ok


----------



## addie25

Omg I hope my mom and mil are not that annoying!!!


----------



## cassie04

Howdy :hi: all!

Crunchie- How annoying! Id be just like you...i get worried about upsetting others to much that i make myself the last priority! But i know for a fact if you explained how you wanted some alone time everybody would understand! I met my friend who has a 6 month old and she was saying to me "the biggest advice i can give you for having a baby is to just say NO!" hahah! 

B- im ready for the cuteness of holly monkey! Hit me!

Saracka!- Your getting some stronger lines! i freakd myself out cos i took one a few weeks later and it got lighter so POAS can be a bit of a mind game! But you have all the turtles sticky dust for ur little bean! so relax!

HAAHaaa although im freaking out myself! I am cramping today and its straight after dying my hair I cant help but think im a bad mother and alreeady done something to upset baba!:cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Good Morning! 



HollyMonkey said:


> Morning folks :flower:
> 
> Dreamt I was at Uni studying medecine and was driving a car that had no brakes, booooring dreams, very uninspired, I must have been tired in my sleep :shrug:
> 
> Hi Luna, Molly, Sarachka :hi:
> 
> Lunes my MW grumbled if my BP crept up towards 90 too, she always wanted it nearer 70 :nope:
> 
> Off to see Molly's bump pic while Holly's still sleeping...

Yes, isn't 120/80 considered 'normal'? At least in the states it is... I keep wanting to say - "HELLO! I'm pregnant! I have more blood in my body and more places to send it all... of course my BP is going to be a bit higher!" :dohh:

Haha, you made me laugh about your boring dream! LOL
I had a dream last night that an old friend of mine was in labor and needing a c-section and I was going to perform it! :shock:



Mollykins said:


> Luna, the top number is fabbo.... bottom number-- not so great. Glad all else went well though.

But it's only a few points above what's considered 'normal' though, eh? :shrug:



Crunchie said:


> Grrrrrrrr
> 
> I do really love my mil but she makes me feel guilty about seeing Lauren !!
> 
> Yesterday I visited my nan in north london and she called to say can I pop over .... No sorry we are not in .... She calls again at 3.30 can she pop over with a friend .... Said it was not really a good time I am expressing and a work friend is coming at 4 and dh is
> popping out .... Her response " I do not Want to see Vicki just Lauren " dh sees my face and said it's really not a great time
> So from last week I said to dh I wanted a visitor free day today we have Not had one since Lauren was born and please note my SIL pops by everyday also ..... We get a call 5 mins ago ... From mil .... Can I come over .... I feel bad for dh as he is stuck in the middle but I just want some space .... Mil is looking after Lauren saturday during the day as we have a wedding .....
> Why do I feel so guilty all the time !!!!

Ooofta... quite the clinging MIL! I'm very glad for your sake that your DH is stepping up to take care of the issue... But that would be highly annoying! I can understand your frustration!


----------



## LunaLady

*YAY for Trin's PEACH!!*

*YAY for Bethany's APPLE SEED!!*

*YAY for Molly at 39 weeks!! Come on LEO!!*


----------



## LunaLady

*Happy September 1st!* :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Cassie, I'm sure your baby is just fine even though you were blow drying your hair. Maybe you're starting to feel mild BH??


----------



## LunaLady

Who's the thread killer, now??? :grr:


----------



## Crunchie

Monkey mail !!!! Thanks so much my darling - 

Dh has ran up to me and was like you have something from a monkey called Bethany xxxx


----------



## Essie

Crunch - I felt really guilty about saying no to visitors but these early weeks are so precious. I can't tell you how much Lyra has grown and changed in the first 6 weeks. It's so important to have time just for you, daddy and baby. I don't feel guilty now saying I just want time to ourselves because now DH is back at work our time together is even more important. Enjoy your time with DH and Lauren and try to ignore the feelings of guilt. She is your daughter, and your MIL will have plenty of opportunities to see her as she grows up.


----------



## TrinityMom

I am such a cry baby. It's Thursday so my mom is here. She normally organises (read 'buys') dinner. Tonight she bought pizza's for dh and the boys and a wrap from my work for herself. For me......nothing :shrug: I don't make a dinner plan for Thursdays and definitely not just for myself. I feel so rejected :cry: Crybaby, I know


----------



## Essie

Sarachka - fantastic lines. 

Trin - yay for peach

B - yay for appleseed

Lissy - it must be worrying having the biopsy done on Harri's neck, but im sure it'll come back fine. Try not to google and worry yourself. Did thy say how long results will take?

:wave: Addie, Cassie, Molly, Jaynie, Luna, Hayley, April, Clare hope you are all okay.


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I am such a cry baby. It's Thursday so my mom is here. She normally organises (read 'buys') dinner. Tonight she bought pizza's for dh and the boys and a wrap from my work for herself. For me......nothing :shrug: I don't make a dinner plan for Thursdays and definitely not just for myself. I feel so rejected :cry: Crybaby, I know

Awww! Poor Trin! Why didn't she bring you anything?? :shrug:
I sympathize - that's how I felt last weekend when nothing but junk food was at my Grandma's house.

Like, "Where's the food for the PREGNANT LADY?" :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Slipper boots, with turtle/tortoise motif when feet are together :happydance:

Knitted Russian doll socks, with rubber knobbles for grip on slippy floors:thumbup:

Holly in her new spotty pyjamas just before bed :awww:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3









014.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









011.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Slipper boots, with turtle/tortoise motif when feet are together :happydance:
> 
> Knitted Russian doll socks, with rubber knobbles for grip on slippy floors:thumbup:
> 
> Holly in her new spotty pyjamas just before bed :awww:

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2153/2153487t3uv8wycj2.gif

I faint at the cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Matryoshka pyjamas in brushed cotton....:cloud9: Gorgeous little flowers on the pyjama trousers.
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am such a cry baby. It's Thursday so my mom is here. She normally organises (read 'buys') dinner. Tonight she bought pizza's for dh and the boys and a wrap from my work for herself. For me......nothing :shrug: I don't make a dinner plan for Thursdays and definitely not just for myself. I feel so rejected :cry: Crybaby, I know
> 
> Awww! Poor Trin! Why didn't she bring you anything?? :shrug:
> I sympathize - that's how I felt last weekend when nothing but junk food was at my Grandma's house.
> 
> Like, "Where's the food for the PREGNANT LADY?" :growlmad:Click to expand...

I don't know :shrug: I had a salad wrap for lunch but I would happily have had one for dinner. It's all I really feel like. When I stopped at the shop on the way home she asked why we were stopping so I said 'Um, I'd like to eat tonight'...no comment


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am such a cry baby. It's Thursday so my mom is here. She normally organises (read 'buys') dinner. Tonight she bought pizza's for dh and the boys and a wrap from my work for herself. For me......nothing :shrug: I don't make a dinner plan for Thursdays and definitely not just for myself. I feel so rejected :cry: Crybaby, I know
> 
> Awww! Poor Trin! Why didn't she bring you anything?? :shrug:
> I sympathize - that's how I felt last weekend when nothing but junk food was at my Grandma's house.
> 
> Like, "Where's the food for the PREGNANT LADY?" :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I had a salad wrap for lunch but I would happily have had one for dinner. It's all I really feel like. When I stopped at the shop on the way home she asked why we were stopping so I said 'Um, I'd like to eat tonight'...no commentClick to expand...

Strange... she knows your pregnant, right?! Wonder what her thinking was?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Slipper boots, with turtle/tortoise motif when feet are together :happydance:
> 
> Knitted Russian doll socks, with rubber knobbles for grip on slippy floors:thumbup:
> 
> Holly in her new spotty pyjamas just before bed :awww:

I think I'm having palpitations in my uterus :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Slipper boots, with turtle/tortoise motif when feet are together :happydance:
> 
> Knitted Russian doll socks, with rubber knobbles for grip on slippy floors:thumbup:
> 
> Holly in her new spotty pyjamas just before bed :awww:
> 
> https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2153/2153487t3uv8wycj2.gif
> 
> I faint at the cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

First victim, but I did warn you:haha: I'm worried about Sarachka and the brushed cotton matryoshka ones:nope: In real life they are just so lovely, I might frame them. Lovely deep raspberry pinky red colour:cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Slipper boots, with turtle/tortoise motif when feet are together :happydance:
> 
> Knitted Russian doll socks, with rubber knobbles for grip on slippy floors:thumbup:
> 
> Holly in her new spotty pyjamas just before bed :awww:
> 
> https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2153/2153487t3uv8wycj2.gif
> 
> I faint at the cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> First victim, but I did warn you:haha: I'm worried about Sarachka and the brushed cotton matryoshka ones:nope: In real life they are just so lovely, I might frame them. Lovely deep raspberry pinky red colour:cloud9:Click to expand...

They are just DIVINE!! :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am such a cry baby. It's Thursday so my mom is here. She normally organises (read 'buys') dinner. Tonight she bought pizza's for dh and the boys and a wrap from my work for herself. For me......nothing :shrug: I don't make a dinner plan for Thursdays and definitely not just for myself. I feel so rejected :cry: Crybaby, I know
> 
> Awww! Poor Trin! Why didn't she bring you anything?? :shrug:
> I sympathize - that's how I felt last weekend when nothing but junk food was at my Grandma's house.
> 
> Like, "Where's the food for the PREGNANT LADY?" :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I had a salad wrap for lunch but I would happily have had one for dinner. It's all I really feel like. When I stopped at the shop on the way home she asked why we were stopping so I said 'Um, I'd like to eat tonight'...no commentClick to expand...
> 
> Strange... she knows your pregnant, right?! Wonder what her thinking was?Click to expand...

She's going home now and she wants to know if the wrap will still be ok tomorrow...um, no!!! I'LL EAT IT IF YOU'RE NOT GOING TO!!!!!

Anyway, enough moaning about dinner :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, you make me feel like such a bitch. I say tell your MIL to stuff it. The nerve! Your posts have had me ranting for a good 10 minutes at my OH. Your MIL is LUCKY she has been able to see LC every day since birth. When Leo is born, everyone can visit in the hospital but once I'm home, no visitors for at least a week. The first bit is so important and new for establishing your new relationships inside of this new family dynamic which, sorry but does not directly include anyone other than you, DH, and LC. Oh and my word did my top blow over the, "i don't want to see Vicki, just Lauren" uh... :saywhat: Where the blinking hell do you get off saying something like that?? :grr:

Im sorry love.... I went a bit off didn't I? Can I blame hormones?? :blush: So sorry.


----------



## cassie04

Grrrrr If these cramps are my uterus stretching I fully expect a MASSIVE bump by the morning!:shrug: They have been on and off all day but the last hour they have been constant sometimes 1 every minute or a couple one after the other then nothing for a few more mins! There not really sore just more uncomfortable and annoying!And definitly noticeable!

WHAT ON EARTH IS GOING ON!!!! AM I GOING TO BE A SIZE OF A HIPPO TOMORROW!?!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am such a cry baby. It's Thursday so my mom is here. She normally organises (read 'buys') dinner. Tonight she bought pizza's for dh and the boys and a wrap from my work for herself. For me......nothing :shrug: I don't make a dinner plan for Thursdays and definitely not just for myself. I feel so rejected :cry: Crybaby, I know
> 
> Awww! Poor Trin! Why didn't she bring you anything?? :shrug:
> I sympathize - that's how I felt last weekend when nothing but junk food was at my Grandma's house.
> 
> Like, "Where's the food for the PREGNANT LADY?" :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I had a salad wrap for lunch but I would happily have had one for dinner. It's all I really feel like. When I stopped at the shop on the way home she asked why we were stopping so I said 'Um, I'd like to eat tonight'...no commentClick to expand...
> 
> Strange... she knows your pregnant, right?! Wonder what her thinking was?Click to expand...
> 
> She's going home now and she wants to know if the wrap will still be ok tomorrow...um, no!!! I'LL EAT IT IF YOU'RE NOT GOING TO!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, enough moaning about dinner :blush:Click to expand...

TRIN!:hi: I would deffo steal her wrap and munch it all up! and then tell her Thanks for Tea! It was Delish! nom nom!:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin... :nope: All I can say is that I would have fed you first. Poor woman. :hugs: 

B, I'm loving the pajamas.:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Monkey mail !!!! Thanks so much my darling -
> 
> Dh has ran up to me and was like you have something from a monkey called Bethany xxxx

LOL MONKEY MAIL!! Funny DH said that!!



TrinityMom said:


> I am such a cry baby. It's Thursday so my mom is here. She normally organises (read 'buys') dinner. Tonight she bought pizza's for dh and the boys and a wrap from my work for herself. For me......nothing :shrug: I don't make a dinner plan for Thursdays and definitely not just for myself. I feel so rejected :cry: Crybaby, I know

Im sorry why would she not bring you anything??? :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> Slipper boots, with turtle/tortoise motif when feet are together :happydance:
> 
> Knitted Russian doll socks, with rubber knobbles for grip on slippy floors:thumbup:
> 
> Holly in her new spotty pyjamas just before bed :awww:

OMG HOW CUTE I WANT ONEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Slipper boots, with turtle/tortoise motif when feet are together :happydance:
> 
> Knitted Russian doll socks, with rubber knobbles for grip on slippy floors:thumbup:
> 
> Holly in her new spotty pyjamas just before bed :awww:

I have just picked myself up off the floor! The cuteness is just too much. They're gorgeous pyjamas, Holly is a lucky monkey.


----------



## cassie04

B- TOO GOD DAM CUTE! LOVE IT!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> Grrrrr If these cramps are my uterus stretching I fully expect a MASSIVE bump by the morning!:shrug: They have been on and off all day but the last hour they have been constant sometimes 1 every minute or a couple one after the other then nothing for a few more mins! There not really sore just more uncomfortable and annoying!And definitly noticeable!
> 
> WHAT ON EARTH IS GOING ON!!!! AM I GOING TO BE A SIZE OF A HIPPO TOMORROW!?!:haha:

I HAVE NO CLUE BUTTTT MAYBE STRETCHING PAIN?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

On the :hugs: list:

Crunchie my pleasure my frankenfriend. And gosh as if it wasn't hard enough having Lauren gatecrashing the party so early, without all her fans coming too! You need a PA, and bouncers at your door:hugs:

Trin you can come over to my place for dinner:hugs:

Cassie I'm sure it's nothing to do with your hair:hugs:

Hayley in reply to your bbm, yes my brother is very strapping now, he's like a bear! It will all be fine :hugs:

Jaynie Good luck with the new job hunt:hugs:

:hugs: for anyone I've missed, I haven't properly caught up yet!


----------



## addie25

OK just watched people play greensleeves on piano on youtuve it's not easy but not hard I think I can learn it just fine. No time now as I think I am going to go to my moms but hopefully will have time later. I do not like learning songs with DH home because he is sooooooo good and when I learn I have to listen to it over and over again (I do not like to read music I learn by ear but so does DH) but he can listen to it a couple times and he knows it bla bla


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Matryoshka pyjamas in brushed cotton....:cloud9: Gorgeous little flowers on the pyjama trousers.


https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/love/image/love329.gif

*The cuteness! The cuteness!!!!! It's toooooo much*


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a headache! :yipee:

And I had an episode this morning, to bore you all with, which I _suspect_ is a symptom-
I had my shower with my usual shower gel and usual moisturiser, but then I started itching like I've never itched before! :shock: Like a swarm of giant Sth African mosquitoes had attacked me! I had to have another shower to wash off the cream but it carried on, burning almost! Freaky.

Anyway I'm better now :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Honestly, has anyone ever thought I was really thick? because I'm beginning to feel like the thickest person alive!

Last week I had a counselling appointment arranged through the NHS for my anxiety and stress blah blah and I turned up a day late.

Tonight I went to the one arranged through the Civil Service health care provider and I WAS ON THE WRONG DAY AGAIN! It should have been two days ago. FML!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Matryoshka pyjamas in brushed cotton....:cloud9: Gorgeous little flowers on the pyjama trousers.
> 
> 
> https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/love/image/love329.gif
> 
> *The cuteness! The cuteness!!!!! It's toooooo much*Click to expand...

They were just sitting there on the shelf in the second shop I looked in:shrug: Age 2yrs:shrug: It was like a dream:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Honestly, has anyone ever thought I was really thick? because I'm beginning to feel like the thickest person alive!
> 
> Last week I had a counselling appointment arranged through the NHS for my anxiety and stress blah blah and I turned up a day late.
> 
> Tonight I went to the one arranged through the Civil Service health care provider and I WAS ON THE WRONG DAY AGAIN! It should have been two days ago. FML!

You could call it pregnancy brain to console yourself :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And in answer to your question, no I haven't ever thought you were really thick!


----------



## babyhopes2010

stretch marks -------------> :hissy::hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> stretch marks -------------> :hissy::hissy:

*Bio-Oil! Now!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Comedy film on tv tonight with Gad Elmaleh. I like his green eyes :cloud9: And he's very funny


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> stretch marks -------------> :hissy::hissy:
> 
> *Bio-Oil! Now!*Click to expand...

iv been using it but hasnt made a difference ----->:hissy::hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> stretch marks -------------> :hissy::hissy:
> 
> *Bio-Oil! Now!*Click to expand...
> 
> iv been using it but hasnt made a difference ----->:hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

:nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Comedy film on tv tonight with Gad Elmaleh. I like his green eyes :cloud9: And he's very funny

He looks like Nicholas Cage and Adrien Brody's love child:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know I say this every evening but my steamer is so cool! I didn't have any ideas (or shopping) for dinner so I've put random left over veggies (mushroom, red and green pepper, celery, brocolli, tomato) and will just have some boulgour and smoked ham with the veggies, I'm sure it will be nommo:munch: And dh is on a diet so he'll be pleased:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Comedy film on tv tonight with Gad Elmaleh. I like his green eyes :cloud9: And he's very funny
> 
> He looks like Nicholas Cage and Adrien Brody's love child:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooo, had to google him - very fetching!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just did my BP, 11/7 :thumbup: That'll all change :haha:

*Luna* as Molly said it's that second number nearly at 90 which is the one they watch. But just to reassure you I have a reading in the memory of my BP machine from the day before Holly was born (I had to take mine twice a day too but just in the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy) and it's 153/101 :shock: But I'm still here!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Comedy film on tv tonight with Gad Elmaleh. I like his green eyes :cloud9: And he's very funny
> 
> He looks like Nicholas Cage and Adrien Brody's love child:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, had to google him - very fetching!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

He's a stand-up comedian of origin, and a very funny one, but he had so much success and got into acting. I'm quite a fan. Plays up the Arab jokes alot! Makes me :rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Just did my BP, 11/7 :thumbup: That'll all change :haha:
> 
> *Luna* as Molly said it's that second number nearly at 90 which is the one they watch. But just to reassure you I have a reading in the memory of my BP machine from the day before Holly was born (I had to take mine twice a day too but just in the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy) and it's 153/101 :shock: But I'm still here!

I'm torn between feeling like being a 'good patient' and ordering a BP monitor on amazon.com ($50) or being totally 'meh' about the whole thing and shrugging it off... :shrug:

I just have to laugh at the fact that my MW actually said to me to check my BP twice a day... :haha: Like really, how am I supposed to do that? Luckily I live less than two miles from a drug store and can do it there, but what if I lived farther away? And I'm WAY too lazy to go twice a day to check the BP. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Cuteness on Etsy's frontpage!


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks ladies !!!!

Thanks for the rant molls made me less guilty .... Next time I think I will ask to stay in hospital .... Dh went to his mums in the end and I took the opportunity to call my 
Mummy.... She made me feel much better 
I have a wedding to go to saturday .... I had a maternity dress to wear ...... I have nothing !!!!


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Cuteness on Etsy's frontpage!

I need one!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Thanks ladies !!!!
> 
> Thanks for the rant molls made me less guilty .... Next time I think I will ask to stay in hospital .... Dh went to his mums in the end and I took the opportunity to call my
> Mummy.... She made me feel much better
> I have a wedding to go to saturday .... I had a maternity dress to wear ...... I have nothing !!!!


I hope it's not black! That would just be rude :haha:

Can you adapt your maternity one, like pin it at the sides / back underneath?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Thanks ladies !!!!
> 
> Thanks for the rant molls made me less guilty .... Next time I think I will ask to stay in hospital .... Dh went to his mums in the end and I took the opportunity to call my
> Mummy.... She made me feel much better
> I have a wedding to go to saturday .... I had a maternity dress to wear ...... I have nothing !!!!

I meant to comment on th MIL issue earlier.

My 2c worth: I have a VERY interfering MIL with childrearing ideas that are quite different form my own. My advice is to draw the boundaries EARLY ON. If she's anything like my MIL (and the "I want to see Lauren not Vicky" statement makes me think she is) if you give an inch she'll take a mile. I learnt that the hard way and it is way harder to go back and redefine boundaries than to set them down in the beginning

Maybe suggest days and times that you would be open to visitors so that she knows not to ask on other days :shrug: WAAAAAY easier said than done, I know :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies !!!!
> 
> Thanks for the rant molls made me less guilty .... Next time I think I will ask to stay in hospital .... Dh went to his mums in the end and I took the opportunity to call my
> Mummy.... She made me feel much better
> I have a wedding to go to saturday .... I had a maternity dress to wear ...... I have nothing !!!!
> 
> I meant to comment on th MIL issue earlier.
> 
> My 2c worth: I have a VERY interfering MIL with childrearing ideas that are quite different form my own. My advice is to draw the boundaries EARLY ON. If she's anything like my MIL (and the "I want to see Lauren not Vicky" statement makes me think she is) if you give an inch she'll take a mile. I learnt that the hard way and it is way harder to go back and redefine boundaries than to set them down in the beginning
> 
> Maybe suggest days and times that you would be open to visitors so that she knows not to ask on other days :shrug: WAAAAAY easier said than done, I know :hugs:Click to expand...

I completely agree. I have had to set a rule (boundary) that you are not allowed to just "stop by" whenever you please. If you do, you will not be coming in. That boundqry is for my OH's father. :growlmad: He will call and we will not answer because we will just not be in the mood and then we will hear a knock on the door. "I called and no one answered but Oh I saw your car so I knew you were home." :saywhat: Take the hint then friend! 


Yeah, I'm quite bitchy today. For shame. :nope: :blush: 
I need to stop posting today I think.


----------



## Sarachka

Know what y'all need? A MIL in *KYRGYZSTAN*!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies !!!!
> 
> Thanks for the rant molls made me less guilty .... Next time I think I will ask to stay in hospital .... Dh went to his mums in the end and I took the opportunity to call my
> Mummy.... She made me feel much better
> I have a wedding to go to saturday .... I had a maternity dress to wear ...... I have nothing !!!!
> 
> I meant to comment on th MIL issue earlier.
> 
> My 2c worth: I have a VERY interfering MIL with childrearing ideas that are quite different form my own. My advice is to draw the boundaries EARLY ON. If she's anything like my MIL (and the "I want to see Lauren not Vicky" statement makes me think she is) if you give an inch she'll take a mile. I learnt that the hard way and it is way harder to go back and redefine boundaries than to set them down in the beginning
> 
> Maybe suggest days and times that you would be open to visitors so that she knows not to ask on other days :shrug: WAAAAAY easier said than done, I know :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree. I have had to set a rule (boundary) that you are not allowed to just "stop by" whenever you please. If you do, you will not be coming in. That boundqry is for my OH's father. :growlmad: He will call and we will not answer because we will just not be in the mood and then we will hear a knock on the door. "I called and no one answered but Oh I saw your car so I knew you were home." :saywhat: Take the hint then friend!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm quite bitchy today. For shame. :nope: :blush:
> I need to stop posting today I think.Click to expand...

:haha: Oh, please don't! You make me feel better about my own bitchiness...or at least not alone in it :haha:

When we lived in a garden cottage at my fil's place, I came home one day to find him in our cottage with visitors :shock: He'd brought them in to show them around :saywhat: And could not see that that was not ok!

(To clarify, I paid rent so I thought we had some sort of right to privacy)


----------



## Crunchie

It is a black dress - i could dress lauren in a bright Outfit and pin her to me like a broach ! Lol ..... I am a rude mil hater today lol 

I am worried about that as well Molly - her driving past when dh is back at work ..... I think I need to be strong now and this guilt will pass !!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Know what y'all need? A MIL in *KYRGYZSTAN*!

Exactly! My one BIL lives in Brussels and the other lives in China and they are both expecting babies. We keep suggesting she goes to live with them for a while to be close to the new grandchildren....she hasn't bitten yet :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Trin trin trin !

When we bought out first house I left work and ran home... Just so excited an I opened the door and mil was there with friends !!! That led to whole I do not want you mother to have keys to our house argument !!

It's odd as I have keys to my parents but I always ring the bell .... But dh always just let's himself into his parents ???? !!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Trin trin trin !
> 
> When we bought out first house I left work and ran home... Just so excited an I opened the door and mil was there with friends !!! That led to whole I do not want you mother to have keys to our house argument !!
> 
> It's odd as I have keys to my parents but I always ring the bell .... But dh always just let's himself into his parents ???? !!!!!

Omg! Our in-laws are related!!!

I also have keys to my mom's place but I would never let myself in - unless she wasn't there and knew I was coming over


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I know I say this every evening but my steamer is so cool! I didn't have any ideas (or shopping) for dinner so I've put random left over veggies (mushroom, red and green pepper, celery, brocolli, tomato) and will just have some boulgour and smoked ham with the veggies, I'm sure it will be nommo:munch: And dh is on a diet so he'll be pleased:thumbup:

My dinner is steaming as I type :thumbup: chicken with broccoli, peas and potatoes.


----------



## addie25

I just walk into my moms and mile house bc ER have keys so thy say just come in we didnt ever tell them they could just come in so they don't stop by without calling and they don't have keys they r respectful in that way.


----------



## Sarachka

I made minced lamb stew for dinner, it was YUMMY. I know it wasn't the most healthy / healthful meal but it was home made and had lots of veggies in it and protein. I feel like I've eaten LOADS today but I've eaten a lot less than a normal pre-pregnancy day.

BTW it is so weird to type it! I AM PREGNANT. Am I?! Is this real life?

Honestly can ANY of you believe that it's happened to ME?!?!?!


----------



## Sarachka

You know what would be AWESOME? If I could create pregnancy tickers and we could make them turtle themed or I could personalise them for everyone.


----------



## Essie

All these posts about parents in law make me glad I only have foster-parents in law. And they live 100 miles away too.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> You know what would be AWESOME? If I could create pregnancy tickers and we could make them turtle themed or I could personalise them for everyone.

OOOOOOOOOOHHH!:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies !!!!
> 
> Thanks for the rant molls made me less guilty .... Next time I think I will ask to stay in hospital .... Dh went to his mums in the end and I took the opportunity to call my
> Mummy.... She made me feel much better
> I have a wedding to go to saturday .... I had a maternity dress to wear ...... I have nothing !!!!
> 
> I meant to comment on th MIL issue earlier.
> 
> My 2c worth: I have a VERY interfering MIL with childrearing ideas that are quite different form my own. My advice is to draw the boundaries EARLY ON. If she's anything like my MIL (and the "I want to see Lauren not Vicky" statement makes me think she is) if you give an inch she'll take a mile. I learnt that the hard way and it is way harder to go back and redefine boundaries than to set them down in the beginning
> 
> Maybe suggest days and times that you would be open to visitors so that she knows not to ask on other days :shrug: WAAAAAY easier said than done, I know :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree. I have had to set a rule (boundary) that you are not allowed to just "stop by" whenever you please. If you do, you will not be coming in. That boundqry is for my OH's father. :growlmad: He will call and we will not answer because we will just not be in the mood and then we will hear a knock on the door. "I called and no one answered but Oh I saw your car so I knew you were home." :saywhat: Take the hint then friend!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm quite bitchy today. For shame. :nope: :blush:
> I need to stop posting today I think.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Oh, please don't! You make me feel better about my own bitchiness...or at least not alone in it :haha:
> 
> When we lived in a garden cottage at my fil's place, I came home one day to find him in our cottage with visitors :shock: He'd brought them in to show them around :saywhat: And could not see that that was not ok!
> 
> (To clarify, I paid rent so I thought we had some sort of right to privacy)Click to expand...

That would have left me fuming! With a bit of screaming mimi thrown in. "get out! Get out! Get out!" :hissy:

Oh! My OH had given his father a key to our old place (unbeknownst to me) and one time we were out on a day time date and the girls were being watched by a friend at our house. I get a semi panicked call from her saying there was a knock at our door that she didnt answer and next she knew, some man was walking into our house and was xurrenrly using the loo. :shock: Long story short.... :trouble: :grr: :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Trin trin trin !
> 
> When we bought out first house I left work and ran home... Just so excited an I opened the door and mil was there with friends !!! That led to whole I do not want you mother to have keys to our house argument !!
> 
> It's odd as I have keys to my parents but I always ring the bell .... But dh always just let's himself into his parents ???? !!!!!

:shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, Crunchie- we are all in laws twinsies.


----------



## kit_cat

I like my MIL:shhh:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed. I feel so blah today and emotional over stupid things. Best the day was done

Good night sweetumses
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> I like my MIL:shhh:

I'm jealous.


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I made minced lamb stew for dinner, it was YUMMY. I know it wasn't the most healthy / healthful meal but it was home made and had lots of veggies in it and protein. I feel like I've eaten LOADS today but I've eaten a lot less than a normal pre-pregnancy day.
> 
> BTW it is so weird to type it! I AM PREGNANT. Am I?! Is this real life?
> 
> Honestly can ANY of you believe that it's happened to ME?!?!?!

U-huh! We all knew it would :smug:, it was only you that thought it wouldn't!! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I like my MIL:shhh:
> 
> I'm jealous.Click to expand...

My mil is lovely but mad ....


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Trin....I'm sending you a HUGE salad wrap over in the post my lovely :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a headache! :yipee:
> 
> And I had an episode this morning, to bore you all with, which I _suspect_ is a symptom-
> I had my shower with my usual shower gel and usual moisturiser, but then I started itching like I've never itched before! :shock: Like a swarm of giant Sth African mosquitoes had attacked me! I had to have another shower to wash off the cream but it carried on, burning almost! Freaky.
> 
> Anyway I'm better now :flower:

How strange although in the first trimester I had the itchiest legs in the world and couldn't sleep for clawing at myself :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> stretch marks -------------> :hissy::hissy:
> 
> *Bio-Oil! Now!*Click to expand...
> 
> iv been using it but hasnt made a difference ----->:hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

Unfortunately Clare I think if you're going to get them, then you're going to get them. Genetics have something to do with it I believe. They'll fade in time so don't stress too much over them :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

So because I've only watched it 495895843598458 times, I'm watching the women's All-Around competition from Beijing.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just did my BP, 11/7 :thumbup: That'll all change :haha:
> 
> *Luna* as Molly said it's that second number nearly at 90 which is the one they watch. But just to reassure you I have a reading in the memory of my BP machine from the day before Holly was born (I had to take mine twice a day too but just in the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy) and it's 153/101 :shock: But I'm still here!
> 
> I'm torn between feeling like being a 'good patient' and ordering a BP monitor on amazon.com ($50) or being totally 'meh' about the whole thing and shrugging it off... :shrug:
> 
> I just have to laugh at the fact that my MW actually said to me to check my BP twice a day... :haha: Like really, how am I supposed to do that? Luckily I live less than two miles from a drug store and can do it there, but what if I lived farther away? And I'm WAY too lazy to go twice a day to check the BP. :shrug:Click to expand...

Luna..I played the good patient and got a BP monitor. I used it religiously..in fact so did everyone who visited :haha: It was like a morning ritual where all my guests attended a clinic in my dining room to have their BP taken :haha: Seriously though..it reassured me but I was quite uptight about the possibilities and you seem more relaxed than I was :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I like my MIL:shhh:
> 
> I'm jealous.Click to expand...
> 
> My mil is lovely but mad ....Click to expand...

Well to be honest my MIL is a bit mad too, but in a good way :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just did my BP, 11/7 :thumbup: That'll all change :haha:
> 
> *Luna* as Molly said it's that second number nearly at 90 which is the one they watch. But just to reassure you I have a reading in the memory of my BP machine from the day before Holly was born (I had to take mine twice a day too but just in the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy) and it's 153/101 :shock: But I'm still here!
> 
> I'm torn between feeling like being a 'good patient' and ordering a BP monitor on amazon.com ($50) or being totally 'meh' about the whole thing and shrugging it off... :shrug:
> 
> I just have to laugh at the fact that my MW actually said to me to check my BP twice a day... :haha: Like really, how am I supposed to do that? Luckily I live less than two miles from a drug store and can do it there, but what if I lived farther away? And I'm WAY too lazy to go twice a day to check the BP. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> S
> 
> Luna..I played the good patient and got a BP monitor. I used it religiously..in fact so did everyone who visited :haha: It was like a morning ritual where all my guests attended a clinic in my dining room to have their BP taken :haha: Seriously though..it reassured me but I was quite uptight about the possibilities and you seem more relaxed than I was :thumbup:Click to expand...

I already had a BP monitor from my nurse training, but I also found it reassuring to check. I had the midwives in twice a week to check, but I felt reassured being able to check in between.


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany - I love all of Holly's new clothes/PJs etc....such cuteness indeed :cloud9: Have you ever looked for matroyshka material that you could make into anything you wanted for Holly?? You too Sezi?


----------



## Sarachka

Mumsie is the manager of one of the local Sure Start centres here so she can get her hands on all the midwife's loot that they leave over the weekend!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Mumsie is the manager of one of the local Sure Start centres here so she can get her hands on all the midwife's loot that they leave over the weekend!

Oooo, you told your mum then??


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Bethany - I love all of Holly's new clothes/PJs etc....such cuteness indeed :cloud9: Have you ever looked for matroyshka material that you could make into anything you wanted for Holly?? You too Sezi?

Yeah I think Hollz has made some stuff before ... and of course I'm commissioning her to make ALL my nursery stuff if PoppySeed :dust: sticks and is Lila. I have bought some fabric recently and am waiting for it to be delivered ... but I have no sewing machine! I was thinking of getting one for Christmas but of course now I have something else to think about round Christmas ... HOPEFULLY I will be having a gender scan around mid-December!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - I love all of Holly's new clothes/PJs etc....such cuteness indeed :cloud9: Have you ever looked for matroyshka material that you could make into anything you wanted for Holly?? You too Sezi?
> 
> Yeah I think Hollz has made some stuff before ... and of course I'm commissioning her to make ALL my nursery stuff if PoppySeed :dust: sticks and is Lila. I have bought some fabric recently and am waiting for it to be delivered ... but I have no sewing machine! I was thinking of getting one for Christmas but of course now I have something else to think about round Christmas ... HOPEFULLY I will be having a gender scan around mid-December!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Really?? I always thought you'd be team yellow :winkwink:

How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mumsie is the manager of one of the local Sure Start centres here so she can get her hands on all the midwife's loot that they leave over the weekend!
> 
> Oooo, you told your mum then??Click to expand...


Noooo, sorry, that was in response to the BP monitor convo. She can get stuff like that and borrow it over the weekend. She was borrowing the midwife scales each weekend for my orphan packages before I got my own kitchen scales!



kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - I love all of Holly's new clothes/PJs etc....such cuteness indeed :cloud9: Have you ever looked for matroyshka material that you could make into anything you wanted for Holly?? You too Sezi?
> 
> Yeah I think Hollz has made some stuff before ... and of course I'm commissioning her to make ALL my nursery stuff if PoppySeed :dust: sticks and is Lila. I have bought some fabric recently and am waiting for it to be delivered ... but I have no sewing machine! I was thinking of getting one for Christmas but of course now I have something else to think about round Christmas ... HOPEFULLY I will be having a gender scan around mid-December!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I always thought you'd be team yellow :winkwink:
> 
> How exciting! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know right, I'm _soooooo _patient!!! Also I'm _OBVIOUSLY_ planning on no pain relief, you know I'm *TOTALLY *against any form of medication *EVER*!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mumsie is the manager of one of the local Sure Start centres here so she can get her hands on all the midwife's loot that they leave over the weekend!
> 
> Oooo, you told your mum then??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noooo, sorry, that was in response to the BP monitor convo. She can get stuff like that and borrow it over the weekend. She was borrowing the midwife scales each weekend for my orphan packages before I got my own kitchen scales!
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany - I love all of Holly's new clothes/PJs etc....such cuteness indeed :cloud9: Have you ever looked for matroyshka material that you could make into anything you wanted for Holly?? You too Sezi?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think Hollz has made some stuff before ... and of course I'm commissioning her to make ALL my nursery stuff if PoppySeed :dust: sticks and is Lila. I have bought some fabric recently and am waiting for it to be delivered ... but I have no sewing machine! I was thinking of getting one for Christmas but of course now I have something else to think about round Christmas ... HOPEFULLY I will be having a gender scan around mid-December!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I always thought you'd be team yellow :winkwink:
> 
> How exciting! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right, I'm _soooooo _patient!!! Also I'm _OBVIOUSLY_ planning on no pain relief, you know I'm *TOTALLY *against any form of medication *EVER*!Click to expand...

:haha: Yeah, I'd noticed how you hate all prescription medication!


----------



## poas

Evening ladies, thanks for your kind words-as it happened the dr has asked for us to go back in 3 weeks (when I'm due,no less) to check the lump,measure it and decide from there.....the reason for delay-Harri sneezed whilst we were there, so instead of listening to me say-no he hasn't had a cold recently,she decided he had,and that that is why the lump is there-although she even said that it DOESN'T feel like a swollen gland. So I feel pretty let down by the system really, all I want is to know my little boy is ok before I hatch out-but no.Because he SNEEZED.AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I'm so frustrated, if she had said 'it feels like a swollen gland but come back and we'll check' I could understand, but to send me away with her saying that is NOT what it feels like, and when I know he has NOT had a cold is just cruel in my opinion.
Sorry to rant, but it is just bullshiiiiiittttttt!!!
On happier notes-I love Holly's new things :),Happy fruit change day,and....happy happy things for you all.
Oh...also....my mil-is amazing. But then I do have the good fortune of having grown up in the same village,parents being friends etc.
My fil on the other hand......means well but playeth well the part of douche occasionally!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening ladies, thanks for your kind words-as it happened the dr has asked for us to go back in 3 weeks (when I'm due,no less) to check the lump,measure it and decide from there.....the reason for delay-Harri sneezed whilst we were there, so instead of listening to me say-no he hasn't had a cold recently,she decided he had,and that that is why the lump is there-although she even said that it DOESN'T feel like a swollen gland. So I feel pretty let down by the system really, all I want is to know my little boy is ok before I hatch out-but no.Because he SNEEZED.AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I'm so frustrated, if she had said 'it feels like a swollen gland but come back and we'll check' I could understand, but to send me away with her saying that is NOT what it feels like, and when I know he has NOT had a cold is just cruel in my opinion.
> Sorry to rant, but it is just bullshiiiiiittttttt!!!
> On happier notes-I love Holly's new things :),Happy fruit change day,and....happy happy things for you all.
> Oh...also....my mil-is amazing. But then I do have the good fortune of having grown up in the same village,parents being friends etc.
> My fil on the other hand......means well but playeth well the part of douche occasionally!!

What?? That makes no sense Lissy :shrug: If I were you, I'd be tempted to get a second opinion rather than wait. If it were something requiring treatment (although I'm sure it's not) then I'd want to deal with it sooner rather than later...can't imagine what's going on in the docs head :nope: Is there another doc you can see maybe?


----------



## poas

I think I will call tomorrow and try to get appointment with a different dr, I was a bit stuck whilst in the office,as Harri was stood there listening...I want to see the dr who initially called and said about the biopsy-it may seem dramatic,or horrible, but I would rather Harri had that done (which shouldn't hurt any more than giving a blood sample) and we know for sure, than to wait around and (God forbid) waste time. She also said about taking a blood test to check his white cells,but then...didn't. I don't know.I am sure I have worked myself up over nothing,but just want proof,if you know what I mean?


----------



## Mollykins

I bought a hpt. :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I think I will call tomorrow and try to get appointment with a different dr, I was a bit stuck whilst in the office,as Harri was stood there listening...I want to see the dr who initially called and said about the biopsy-it may seem dramatic,or horrible, but I would rather Harri had that done (which shouldn't hurt any more than giving a blood sample) and we know for sure, than to wait around and (God forbid) waste time. She also said about taking a blood test to check his white cells,but then...didn't. I don't know.I am sure I have worked myself up over nothing,but just want proof,if you know what I mean?

Absolutely - I'd do the same. Like I said, the likelihood of it being anything to worry about is minimal, but you want to know like any mother would. I can't believe the way the doc has gone about this. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I bought a hpt. :blush:

:haha:

Either it's for someone else or you need a serious lesson in Biology - and FAST! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Cassie m'love :wave:

How you feeling now? Are the cramps any better? Hope so :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

It's goodnight from me...have a great day or sleep tight my lovelies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just did my BP, 11/7 :thumbup: That'll all change :haha:
> 
> *Luna* as Molly said it's that second number nearly at 90 which is the one they watch. But just to reassure you I have a reading in the memory of my BP machine from the day before Holly was born (I had to take mine twice a day too but just in the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy) and it's 153/101 :shock: But I'm still here!
> 
> I'm torn between feeling like being a 'good patient' and ordering a BP monitor on amazon.com ($50) or being totally 'meh' about the whole thing and shrugging it off... :shrug:
> 
> I just have to laugh at the fact that my MW actually said to me to check my BP twice a day... :haha: Like really, how am I supposed to do that? Luckily I live less than two miles from a drug store and can do it there, but what if I lived farther away? And I'm WAY too lazy to go twice a day to check the BP. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Luna..I played the good patient and got a BP monitor. I used it religiously..in fact so did everyone who visited :haha: It was like a morning ritual where all my guests attended a clinic in my dining room to have their BP taken :haha: Seriously though..it reassured me but I was quite uptight about the possibilities and you seem more relaxed than I was :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit :hugs:
It's right up my alley to want a BP monitor (being that i have a BG monitor and wahtnot), but I'm just not worried about it for some reason.... :shrug:

I bet I end up ordering it, anyhow. :haha: We'll see what DH says.


----------



## LunaLady

Goodnight, Kit! :sleep:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly!! :haha: I bet the check out person gave you a funny look as you were purchasing your HPT! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

:dance: Another Etsy item sold from my shop! :dance:

This is what I sold:
https://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_570xN.259306053.jpg

Little zippered pouch :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hellllllooooo everybody! I have returned from my lovely vacay! :wave: guess what I had waiting on me...? :mail: TURTLE MAIL!! Thank u kit for my beautiful necklace and lovely note! U r too kind to take time do that will juggling little miss Cara! I will wear it tonight when I meet my friends for dinner! :smug: thank u so, so much! Nuv u lots doll! :friends:


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs I love your new siggy!


----------



## LunaLady

I can think of a few of you who might LOVE THIS!

Sezi, maybe you could coerce Bethany to bust some of those out :haha:


----------



## addie25

The 2011-2012 calendars are out I was so excited to get a new calendar!!!!!!!!! I'm odd I know but I love writing all my events in my calendars!!! I'm an organization nut!!


----------



## LunaLady

Look what I got today at Target!! It was on clearance for $28!! :dance: 100% cotton! Even the batting! Which is hard to find...

https://target.scene7.com/is/image/Target/13087533_is?wid=618&hei=618

A cute quilt and sham! :cloud9:

Look at the turtles!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I told then the hpt was for my sister. :haha:

Newbie, glad your back darling.

Had OB appt. Only 50% effaced.... No dilation change. BUT I had thus check two hours ago and I've had bright red bleeding with a few pea sized clots. Still a little bleedy. Trying not to be concerned.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I told then the hpt was for my sister. :haha:
> 
> Newbie, glad your back darling.
> 
> Had OB appt. Only 50% effaced.... No dilation change. BUT I had thus check two hours ago and I've had bright red bleeding with a few pea sized clots. Still a little bleedy. Trying not to be concerned.

Hahaha, you silly girl. So did you :test:??? :haha: :haha: :haha:

No contractions with the bleeding??

Did you call your OB?


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie!! Glad you had a fun time!! :dance:

SO WHEN IS OPERATION *CATCH THAT EGGY*?!?!?!


----------



## addie25

Did you tell your OB you had bleeding?

UGH I am trying to learn a song on the piano and I told DH I was going to do this tonight and he invited his friend over and they are talking in the same room where the piano is so I can not learn the song:brat:


----------



## Mollykins

Contractions with the bleeding. No I haven't called. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Contractions with the bleeding. No I haven't called. :shrug:

Ooooo!!!!!!!!! Will there be a Leo soon?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Essie

:wave: crunchie


----------



## addie25

UGH I am done with this medications. I am so moody all the time I am in such a bad mood rt now and its all because I was interrupted while I was trying to learn a song on the piano and now I didn't learn it bc DH had a friend over and were talking. I mean come on thats so stupid to be mad about that and now his friend is gone and I don't want to learn to song now because I wanted to learn it be4 and now its 11pm and its all because these stupid hormones and I hate these medications!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Bleeding is tapering off but contractions are still present...OH is betting baby coming soon. I'm not convinced.

Addie, I'm sorry your DH couldn't take it in another room. Hang in there babe.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi essie

Sorry addie ..... Hang in there my love 

Hey molls .... How u feeling ? X


----------



## LunaLady

OOooo!! I'm so excited!!! I hope Leo comes soon!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Contractions with the bleeding. No I haven't called. :shrug:
> 
> Ooooo!!!!!!!!! Will there be a Leo soon?!?!?!??!?!?!Click to expand...

:wohoo: Just having a catch up and it seems so!! 

Morning Lunes if you're there:hi: My netbook won't show the link on your other post but I'll look on the big computer later:thumbup: Just having some nommo cheese and French toasts and a large café (decaf) à la crème in bed after a delicious night of sleep :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just did my BP, 11/7 :thumbup: That'll all change :haha:
> 
> *Luna* as Molly said it's that second number nearly at 90 which is the one they watch. But just to reassure you I have a reading in the memory of my BP machine from the day before Holly was born (I had to take mine twice a day too but just in the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy) and it's 153/101 :shock: But I'm still here!
> 
> I'm torn between feeling like being a 'good patient' and ordering a BP monitor on amazon.com ($50) or being totally 'meh' about the whole thing and shrugging it off... :shrug:
> 
> I just have to laugh at the fact that my MW actually said to me to check my BP twice a day... :haha: Like really, how am I supposed to do that? Luckily I live less than two miles from a drug store and can do it there, but what if I lived farther away? And I'm WAY too lazy to go twice a day to check the BP. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Luna..I played the good patient and got a BP monitor. I used it religiously..in fact so did everyone who visited :haha: It was like a morning ritual where all my guests attended a clinic in my dining room to have their BP taken :haha: Seriously though..it reassured me but I was quite uptight about the possibilities and you seem more relaxed than I was :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit :hugs:
> It's right up my alley to want a BP monitor (being that i have a BG monitor and wahtnot), but I'm just not worried about it for some reason.... :shrug:
> 
> I bet I end up ordering it, anyhow. :haha: We'll see what DH says.Click to expand...

The evening I got that high reading I thought, Oh Fuck, I'll phone my MW first thing in the morning, and as it was my water's broke that night and I went into labour, but had that not happened I would have been in danger of the system collapsing:shrug: And the previous high readings I had, it was creeping up and up, were a really good indicator that I should rest until it went down. I know you can't feel or see high BP, so it doesn't seem a problem, but I would say that since you've had swelling too you should be a bit vigilant. It was because I had not even a smidge of swelling and all my bloods were fine that they trusted me to do my BP from home, but things can turn nasty and it is your first bubba so you don't know exactly how your body will react. BUT you've ordered your machine so it looks like you're going to keep tabs on it anyway and I'm reassured because I worry about these things in my friends:hugs:

EDIT: You haven't ordered your machine! I misread that bit! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

I just took a nice relaxing shower in which I only had one contraction. :thumbup: and now baby has the hiccups. :haha: I've decided he can't come yet.... We are nearly finished with the table and chairs project so he can come after that. :winkwink:

B, your morning sounds fabbo. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

My appt went well. Bp is down to 116/60 and I've lost a 1lb. :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Molly I was sooooo excited by your absence! I thought you were having Leo!! :dohh:

Goodmorning my love :hugs:

Just been enjoying the in-laws bitch from last night :haha: DH and I don't really have that problem, his are in the UK and I just have my 83, (maybe 84 yrs now?) MIL who lives quite a long drive away and we have to pick her up when she comes over and she has trouble walking, so no random dropping in from her! That said no babysitting either, from my mum or from DH's, so it's not all good :haha: But my MIL is very kind.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> My appt went well. Bp is down to 116/60 and I've lost a 1lb. :wohoo:

EXCELLENT!! You're all ready for the big push then now!!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all!! Awake early with my Alice laying on my chest purring. It's going to be so confusing that babies don't purr!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear I think I've woken up Holly with my clattering in the kitchen to make tea. I've had an 8 o'clock rule with her since she was about 6 months old, that she can wake up whatever time she likes in the morning but she has to play quietly in her cot until the church bells chime 8, and I'll come and get her then. The trouble is she now knows how to call "mumma", and it's just soooo cute :awww: I have trouble resisting! I may have to go and get her for bed snuggles if she calls again :kiss: Won't be so long until she just sneaks out of bed and down the stairs and into my bed like a bedworm :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh Molly it can't be long now, surely!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Sarachka :flower: Purring is one difference between cats and babies, and the other main one not to forget is that if you drop a baby it will just thud to the ground, whereas cats will land sprightfully on all fours. Remember to place your baby down gently rather than just releasing it like you would with a cat :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Molly I was sooooo excited by your absence! I thought you were having Leo!! :dohh:
> 
> Goodmorning my love :hugs:
> 
> Just been enjoying the in-laws bitch from last night :haha: DH and I don't really have that problem, his are in the UK and I just have my 83, (maybe 84 yrs now?) MIL who lives quite a long drive away and we have to pick her up when she comes over and she has trouble walking, so no random dropping in from her! That said no babysitting either, from my mum or from DH's, so it's not all good :haha: But my MIL is very kind.

I could leave until I have a baby to come back with if you like. :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And another difference you'll notice is that while your cat is probably afraid of the hoover, your baby will not be unduly alarmed by it. So there _*are*_ differences, it's just a case of becoming familiar with them.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Molly I was sooooo excited by your absence! I thought you were having Leo!! :dohh:
> 
> Goodmorning my love :hugs:
> 
> Just been enjoying the in-laws bitch from last night :haha: DH and I don't really have that problem, his are in the UK and I just have my 83, (maybe 84 yrs now?) MIL who lives quite a long drive away and we have to pick her up when she comes over and she has trouble walking, so no random dropping in from her! That said no babysitting either, from my mum or from DH's, so it's not all good :haha: But my MIL is very kind.
> 
> I could leave until I have a baby to come back with if you like. :tease:Click to expand...

Actually I quite like you in your hugely pregnant state, you're chatty and hormonal and it makes me smile! Keep Leo in for a while:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've kidnapped Holly! She's delighted!!!!!! She's eating French toasts and cheese in bed next to me in her new spotty pyjamas!!!!! And grinning from ear to ear!!!


----------



## Sarachka

God Bethany I'm going to have to write this all down.


----------



## Sarachka

My sister is back from holiday today which means we will email back and forth. I might tell her. I might not.


----------



## Sarachka

This no caffeine business is kicking my ass


----------



## HollyMonkey

My CBFM is going to explode, I treat it so badly. I'm on CD 35 and it's flashing 'm' but I don't want to press it because I don't want my period:haha: I will just :ignore: it, like I usually do!

My weestick has finally got the test line darker than the control line in the first moments :dust: and the progression is nice every 2 days from 14dpo on. I'm honestly no longer weeing to reassure myself (Luna!) because I KNOW it's so impossible to know if baby's healthy from hcg alone, it's just so fun to actually have hcg in my system to play on weesticks with!! I guess this is why you got a weestick Molly? Playtime?!:haha: I have 4 ic's left, after those there'll be no more play though. 

Sarachka I'm not completely cutting out caffeine this time, I have a cup of tea or 2 per day:shrug: I did with Holly, but most French women still drink coffee so I think I was being a bit OTT. And they do say just no more than 4 caffeinated drinks a day, so 1 or 2 I'm sure is fine. And LOADS of women drink pints of Coke when they're pregnant!:wacko: I just drink a pint of water with each caffeine drink to console my conscience:haha:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sexy lines :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> God Bethany I'm going to have to write this all down.

I think you should. I wouldn't like your baby starving to death because you were waiting for it to rub it's head on your ankles before you fed it :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> God Bethany I'm going to have to write this all down.
> 
> I think you should. I wouldn't like your baby starving to death because you were waiting for it to rub it's head on your ankles before you fed it :nope:Click to expand...


It's going to be hard to remember that every time they need a shit they're not going to pop throuh the cat flap and jump into next doors garden.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> God Bethany I'm going to have to write this all down.
> 
> I think you should. I wouldn't like your baby starving to death because you were waiting for it to rub it's head on your ankles before you fed it :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to be hard to remember that every time they need a shit they're not going to pop throuh the cat flap and jump into next doors garden.Click to expand...

:rofl: i know :haha: i can leave my dog for few hours with a bowl of water and the radio on.i brush him every two weeks and walk him and feed him everyday and he never cries:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Looooovely lines Bethany!


----------



## Sarachka

I've had about 2 cups of tea a day B but no coffee or coke since finding out. I might start to have a coffee in the mornings when I'm out of the first tri. OH doesn't want me to even have de-caf so I might just buy some and keep it at work.


----------



## poas

Sarachka-word of advice-decaf coke seems to contain burps.


----------



## poas

I just had a strange and scary dream that I gave birth to Esme on a bridge in late afternoon, woke up and was in hospital with her....she weighed 14lbs and I somehow had a timeshare mummy that I had to get rid of, as she was referring to herself as mummy and saying she'd be back to get her on wednesday?!?!However when I tried to pick up the baby and run she was too bloody heavy!!!


----------



## Mollykins

B, I think I realized that I'm not going to be weeing on anymore hpts in this life (at least not and see a double line) that I HAD to do it at least once more. :fool: I know. The lines came up much like your middle test curiously.... I must be getting ready to lose my bean... the lines were so much darker 244 days ago. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah and B, I've had one cup of coffee a day for most of this pregnancy and like you B, I balance it out with an extra bottle of water. No harm done it seems. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> I just had a strange and scary dream that I gave birth to Esme on a bridge in late afternoon, woke up and was in hospital with her....she weighed 14lbs and I somehow had a timeshare mummy that I had to get rid of, as she was referring to herself as mummy and saying she'd be back to get her on wednesday?!?!However when I tried to pick up the baby and run she was too bloody heavy!!!

Wicked dream love. :hugs: 

...I wonder what's the significance of Wednesday...? :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've had about 2 cups of tea a day B but no coffee or coke since finding out. I might start to have a coffee in the mornings when I'm out of the first tri. OH doesn't want me to even have de-caf so I might just buy some and keep it at work.

I drank decaf coffee with Holly and am now, and normal tea at the moment but that's partly because my mum hasn't posted my box of PG tips decaf from England yet. I ordered it a week ago:shrug: Hard to imagine but she must have better things to do than post me teabags.


----------



## poas

Maybe it's the day you hatch? Oh, I think I have hosp actually-maybe my subconscious?

Any more cx?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crazy pregnancy dream Lissy! By the way I was meant to say yesterday but signed off early that I hope Harri is ok, though I'm sure he's just fine.We all have weird lumps and bumps everywhere and I'm sure the docs will be good about checking it out :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm knitting the armbands on Holly's tanktop, it's really tedious! And she's just stolen my 
garlic cheese spread cracker :growlmad: And I think I had a whiff of mild ms just now, before getting my cracker that Holly promptly stole, the travel sick feeling. But it may just have been wishful thinking :haha:

Boring knitting


----------



## babyhopes2010

Its blowing my mind that the lumps and bumps moving around in my tummy is my baby and ill be a mummy soon :wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> I like my MIL:shhh:

Me too :thumbup: they are gonna be over pushy if a baby comes but I get on with them and can say no. My FIL balances my MIL out! He says no - she asked if she could have a cup of tea when we had NOTHING in the house and just wanted to get on with unpacking and FIL was like 'bugger off' :haha: 'they're moving for a reason' :rofl: I nuv them and while I have been working - his mum has been cleaning our house and unpacking and taking furniture down and putting it up in the new house :smug: 

I reckon she'll do my head in if we get a bebe but I know her to the point of saying 'fuck off' :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Grrrrrrrr! Frustrating morning! I ordered the wrong colour amber teething beads with my last order from Lithuania so I sent it back and told them what I wanted. The order was fro 99 but they replaced it with necklaces for 39.99!!! No idea what happened to the other 60??? SOOOO not impressed. :growlmad:

Anyhoo......how are all of you? Hope you're having a spiffy friday :thumbup:

https://th228.photobucket.com/albums/ee34/tats813/Icons/th_catshappyforfriday.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Morning all!! Awake early with my Alice laying on my chest purring. It's going to be so confusing that babies don't purr!!

They don't blink to smile either. And after bottle-rearing so many kittens it was a slight shock that Ch'ien was born with his eyes open :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hayley! I just wanted to say that I'm cross with you for even thinking that somehow you have failed or done the wrong thing by not breast feeding!! We'll have no more of that talk thank you very much or there will be :trouble:
> 
> It's absolutely your choice to BF or not and yes, everything you see and read says breast is best etc etc BUT that does not mean that you cannot have a happy and healthy bottle fed child...of course not! I'd say, judging by mine and Essie's experiences with breast fed yet windy babies that no matter what you did, Nate would suffer with colic/wind/reflux etc..he's maybe just that type of baby. Noone could do more to try to help him Hayley, so you're massively succeeding there m'love - don't forget that.
> 
> Please don't get down about things and most definitely do not blame yourself because Nate has tummy troubles. Breast feeding has it's own bag of issues believe me so keep that in mind when you're beating yourself with my thorny branch :winkwink: (I wondered where that had got to :haha:)
> 
> Lots of love :hugs::kiss:




Essie said:


> Absolutely agree with everything Kit just said Hayley. You do what's best for you and baby. Lyra has had her share of wind/colic/reflux issues and bf has made no difference. Don't beat yourself up about not BF :hugs:




Crunchie said:


> Grrrrrrrr
> 
> I do really love my mil but she makes me feel guilty about seeing Lauren !!
> 
> Yesterday I visited my nan in north london and she called to say can I pop over .... No sorry we are not in .... She calls again at 3.30 can she pop over with a friend .... Said it was not really a good time I am expressing and a work friend is coming at 4 and dh is
> popping out .... Her response " I do not Want to see Vicki just Lauren " dh sees my face and said it's really not a great time
> So from last week I said to dh I wanted a visitor free day today we have Not had one since Lauren was born and please note my SIL pops by everyday also ..... We get a call 5 mins ago ... From mil .... Can I come over .... I feel bad for dh as he is stuck in the middle but I just want some space .... Mil is looking after Lauren saturday during the day as we have a wedding .....
> Why do I feel so guilty all the time !!!!

:growlmad:i just wrote a huge post in reply to these quoted and lost it im so cross today arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hate that Hayley! Holly often whacks my keyboard and deletes my posts :dohh:

Gorgeous weather here today :cloud9: Hot and still but not clammy. Finished one armband, another to go....

ESSIE! I have a question for you...Do you read easy light chick-lit kind of books as well as Tolstoy? My mum was reading a book when she was over and I read it after her, just a fun page turner, a bit clichéd but very readable, and I thought of you because the principal character is a 24yr old nurse, who has just got married. I enjoyed it, there's lots of MIL and making baby talk etc, and her career as a nurse features quite alot, so if you're interested I'll post it to you.:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Very slight travel sickness again :yipee: Because I'm nearing hungry time I think


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't be bothered to cook, the weather's too nice. I'm going to slither surreptitiously to the boulangerie over the road and get a chicken curry baguette :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley! I just wanted to say that I'm cross with you for even thinking that somehow you have failed or done the wrong thing by not breast feeding!! We'll have no more of that talk thank you very much or there will be :trouble:
> 
> It's absolutely your choice to BF or not and yes, everything you see and read says breast is best etc etc BUT that does not mean that you cannot have a happy and healthy bottle fed child...of course not! I'd say, judging by mine and Essie's experiences with breast fed yet windy babies that no matter what you did, Nate would suffer with colic/wind/reflux etc..he's maybe just that type of baby. Noone could do more to try to help him Hayley, so you're massively succeeding there m'love - don't forget that.
> 
> Please don't get down about things and most definitely do not blame yourself because Nate has tummy troubles. Breast feeding has it's own bag of issues believe me so keep that in mind when you're beating yourself with my thorny branch :winkwink: (I wondered where that had got to :haha:)
> 
> Lots of love :hugs::kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree with everything Kit just said Hayley. You do what's best for you and baby. Lyra has had her share of wind/colic/reflux issues and bf has made no difference. Don't beat yourself up about not BF :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks fellow mummys for your kind words and also the BBM's from Bethany & April and of course some more avice on potions from Trinny:hugs::hugs:you are all brill far better than some of my other friends
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrr
> 
> I do really love my mil but she makes me feel guilty about seeing Lauren !!
> 
> Yesterday I visited my nan in north london and she called to say can I pop over .... No sorry we are not in .... She calls again at 3.30 can she pop over with a friend .... Said it was not really a good time I am expressing and a work friend is coming at 4 and dh is
> popping out .... Her response " I do not Want to see Vicki just Lauren " dh sees my face and said it's really not a great time
> So from last week I said to dh I wanted a visitor free day today we have Not had one since Lauren was born and please note my SIL pops by everyday also ..... We get a call 5 mins ago ... From mil .... Can I come over .... I feel bad for dh as he is stuck in the middle but I just want some space .... Mil is looking after Lauren saturday during the day as we have a wedding .....
> Why do I feel so guilty all the time !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad:i just wrote a huge post in reply to these quoted and lost it im so cross today arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhClick to expand...

Right 2nd time lucky here goes¬!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well crunchie my love i totally sympathise with you on this but in a way your lucky (well no your not but..)cos the problem for me is'nt MIL its mother:dohh:

Every morning since Nathanial was born she has texty usually before OH does, mithering about what night we have had how much he has drank has he pooed weed burped:growlmad:, some days i dont even read them as it makes me so :growlmad: when im waiting to hear from Nate's DADDY to ask how his son is that morning

Yesterday i specifically told her (in the niceist but most blunt way i could) not to mither me as i had my own plans and that i was busy ALL DAY.

But no sooner had i walked out of baby clinic the phone was beeping to see how much he weighed:growlmad:..........well i dont know as it wasnt on as they we're short staffed:growlmad:. But still why can she not wait on me to text her the news ?? BACK OFF WOMAN

Dont get me wrong i know she wants to be involved and its all exciting (but its a bit much seriously,its not her first Reece was and she is so forceful and OTT)

I had words with her about piercing all his sodden teats the other night when we went out .I know she thought she was solving the issue of him sucking his milk through better as it was thicker than normal but pleaseeeeeeeeee they are all wrecked and had to be replaced as the poor boy was choking on them it was pissing out that quick:growlmad:.
She also came home from work on saturday with the tub of anti-colic milk which i had previously told her earlier in the day we were finishing the tub of normal first and then WE (his parents) were going to decide weather to change it or not, but no she waded in with her big bloody granny boots interfering and the whole milk/teats thing has done nothing but cause trouble all week for nate and me as you know

I totally appreciate her offering to babysit and help out but F*** off already until i ask for help, im not a teenager with a mentally ill boyfriend like when i had Reece im nearly 28 for jeez sakes!!!

Today she has rang already "are you ok/ how was the night? are you busy? are you in a mood? do you want me to come rund? are you coming round here later? what are you doing?" DO ONE BEFORE I LOSE MY RAG:growlmad:


There MOLLY thats a bitch for you my love haha!!

seriously this baby business has made a right vile cow but for gods sake Lee had one week off which was inundated with bloody visitors everyday all day and now at weekends and evenings when he is ho e and not playing darts and im not spinning i want FAMILY TIME, i have just snapped at Reece as mum has pissed me off already and he has gone out saying "i dont want brekkie im not hungry,i have my hone so if you want help ring me"
poor boy:cry:

well thats my rant over


----------



## new mummy2010

well another ok'ish night but a whiney bebe now though

he slept from 9.30ish until 3.45ish was sick a couple of times again though starting to think i should of bloody perservered with the colic milk as i know this must all be upsetting his delicate tum tum


----------



## cassie04

Hiiii

I'm so freaking excited I had to pop on to speak to
You girls!!!! All that cramping and stretching last night had resulted in a little round bump! I was lying on my back and felt my belly and below my belly button seemed to be sticking out loads! So I took a picture lying down to see if it was really there and it is deffo a start of a little something cos it wasn't there before! Wooohoooo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I think you need lots of :hugs: today

:hugs:
:hugs:
:hugs:

If there's one lesson we can learn from each other's tales it's to try not to be interfering MIL's or Grannies ourselves when the time comes! I must admit my mum is very cool with Holly, but she is her 4th grandchild and we do live a long way away from one another! My bestfriend finds her mum very annoying, she tells me the same kind of things as you say about yours Hayley! And last time we met up we were having a giggle together about how, in our efforts to NOT interfere, we'll probably end up being indifferent, and my friend acted out a hilarious future scenario of her son phoning her to say his wife's had a baby, and my friend saying "that's nice dear, well take care, keep in touch, I must go now I'm going to the pub with Bethany, bye bye" and then it got ludicrous like "well I'm not free for the next few years but maybe I can visit once your baby's at school" etc etc and we ended up in stitches!

Actually my mum and her MIL (my nan) have an AWFUL relationship, and my nan practically ignored the fact of my birth! And my mum lost her own mother at 18 so she never had the problem:nope: Isn't it weird how different everyone's experiences are, depending on character, geography and fate? Life's a funny thing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Hiiii
> 
> I'm so freaking excited I had to pop on to speak to
> You girls!!!! All that cramping and stretching last night had resulted in a little round bump! I was lying on my back and felt my belly and below my belly button seemed to be sticking out loads! So I took a picture lying down to see if it was really there and it is deffo a start of a little something cos it wasn't there before! Wooohoooo

ha ha! 'twas the popping pains!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Chicken curry baguette is in my tummy :thumbup: I look about 4 months pregnant now :haha: If this baby sticks dust:) I'm going to show sooooooo soon, my womb is still engorged from Holly and it won't take much to blobble it out again. DH said last night my tummy was huge:shock: And he keeps grabbing my boobs and saying "does that hurt" and when I say yes he says "that's good"- but to be honest the way he grabs them would hurt at anytime!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Procrastination is the thief of time. The other armband awaits...

Happy lunch time everyone :munch:


----------



## Essie

Hayley - :hugs: I would completely lose my rag if I had to put up with MIL like that. She definitely sounds interfering. Sounds like Nate didn't sleep too bad last night, six hours is good! Lyra was very sick last night covering her, me and the sofa. DH reckons she did it so she could have a bath because she loves splashing about in it :haha: Hope he is less sicky for you today. How often do you go to get him weighed? My HV said go when I want to but I'm not sure how often to go :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Cassie :happydance: for the start of your bump. Before you know it you'll have forgotten what its like being able to see your toes :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Chicken curry baguette is in my tummy :thumbup: I look about 4 months pregnant now :haha: If this baby sticks dust:) I'm going to show sooooooo soon, my womb is still engorged from Holly and it won't take much to blobble it out again. DH said last night my tummy was huge:shock: And he keeps grabbing my boobs and saying "does that hurt" and when I say yes he says "that's good"- but to be honest the way he grabs them would hurt at anytime!!

chicken curry baguette is what i need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Trin - that's cheeky about the necklaces, will you be able to get the money back?

Lissy - ooh do you think you'll be having Esme on wednesday maybe? Hopefully she'll weigh a bit less than 14lb though!

Molly - sounds like Leo is close, I don't think it'll be too long now. 

B - wicked lines! Love seeing the progression as they get darker. :happydance: for your waves of travel sickness, could definitely be the start of morning sickness :dust:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> ESSIE! I have a question for you...Do you read easy light chick-lit kind of books as well as Tolstoy? My mum was reading a book when she was over and I read it after her, just a fun page turner, a bit clichéd but very readable, and I thought of you because the principal character is a 24yr old nurse, who has just got married. I enjoyed it, there's lots of MIL and making baby talk etc, and her career as a nurse features quite alot, so if you're interested I'll post it to you.:flower:

Yes I do enjoy an easy read chick-lit every now and again, to balance out the heavier reads. It sounds interesting, sounds like the main character would be easily relateable for me :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

*essie- that made me laugh!!!!!!!does a bump stop me from seeing mens toes??????as i cant stand them?*


----------



## cassie04

awww hayley :hugs: There seems to be so many interfering MIL! I think they mean no harm and probably dont realise how they are being!!!!I would just try and get as much loving time with just you and nate! 

Have you said anything to her?:flower:


----------



## cassie04

ESSIE HOWS lYRA? (APART FROM BEING SECRETLY SICKY FOR MORE BATH TIME):haha:


----------



## cassie04

absolutly devastated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I burnt my crumpets and forgot to put sugar in my coffee and i just sat down!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley I think you need lots of :hugs: today
> 
> :hugs:
> :hugs:
> :hugs:
> 
> If there's one lesson we can learn from each other's tales it's to try not to be interfering MIL's or Grannies ourselves when the time comes! I must admit my mum is very cool with Holly, but she is her 4th grandchild and we do live a long way away from one another! My bestfriend finds her mum very annoying, she tells me the same kind of things as you say about yours Hayley! And last time we met up we were having a giggle together about how, in our efforts to NOT interfere, we'll probably end up being indifferent, and my friend acted out a hilarious future scenario of her son phoning her to say his wife's had a baby, and my friend saying "that's nice dear, well take care, keep in touch, I must go now I'm going to the pub with Bethany, bye bye" and then it got ludicrous like "well I'm not free for the next few years but maybe I can visit once your baby's at school" etc etc and we ended up in stitches!
> 
> Actually my mum and her MIL (my nan) have an AWFUL relationship, and my nan practically ignored the fact of my birth! And my mum lost her own mother at 18 so she never had the problem:nope: Isn't it weird how different everyone's experiences are, depending on character, geography and fate? Life's a funny thing.

:haha:that sounds so funny!!
We will probably be the worst for interfering LOL!!
I was thinking about ou and your mumsie thinking jeez wished my mummy lived somewhere else gosh im so evil aren't i?
But then you probably wish the opposite that your mummy lived near you!!
That post has cheered me up now and me and OH are going to posh resturant(spelling?) tonight!!




Essie said:


> Hayley - :hugs: I would completely lose my rag if I had to put up with MIL like that. She definitely sounds interfering. Sounds like Nate didn't sleep too bad last night, six hours is good! Lyra was very sick last night covering her, me and the sofa. DH reckons she did it so she could have a bath because she loves splashing about in it :haha: Hope he is less sicky for you today. How often do you go to get him weighed? My HV said go when I want to but I'm not sure how often to go :shrug:

Yes better nights are seeming like they are here (for good) hopefully, sorry about miss lyra been sickypoos its awful isnt it and then they are hungry virtually staright away:shrug:
I think nate has puked,pooed and wee'd his way around most items and people in our household now:haha:
Well this would of been his 2nd time at clinic i was aiming to go every fortnight but obviously yesterday wasa no go :growlmad:and the Hv was a right battleaxe and made me feel a tit for turning up when it was advise only as short staffed WTF surely to weigh babys that are being dressed and undressed by their mothers is quicker than sitting down and chatting advise to0 a bunch of mums?
i was cross as i paid to park lugged him in his car seat from carpark to surgery to be spoken to what i felt like and "idiot":growlmad:
she suggested i go to the next town to a drop in clinic ,um well no love this is my surgery and my town so why would i want to waste petrol trudging outta town tis not my bloody week this week


What is everyone upto today apart from monkey who is knitting/sewing!!!

casssie post a piccy then come onnnn:thumbup::happydance:she has popped :haha:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> My appt went well. Bp is down to 116/60 and I've lost a 1lb. :wohoo:

YAY thats great!!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie04 said:


> awww hayley :hugs: There seems to be so many interfering MIL! I think they mean no harm and probably dont realise how they are being!!!!I would just try and get as much loving time with just you and nate!
> 
> Have you said anything to her?:flower:

Its my own MUM cassie:haha:

no i daren't as i dont want to hurt her feelings:dohh:


----------



## Essie

Cassie - well if you stand close enough your bump might hide mens toes too :haha: hug your OH lots now before you bump gets too big! My DH moaned that he couldn't give me a cuddle because my bump was in the way. 
Lyra is doing well thanks. She's averaging about 5 hours sleep in a row at night now which is lovely. And she's started smiling and interacting more which is great :cloud9: can't believe she is 6 weeks though. Its going so quickly!


----------



## Essie

Rubbish about the cancelled baby clinic Hayley. Don't they realise that it can be quite an effort getting your baby ready and going out? It only takes 2 minutes to weigh them surely? And cheeky to suggest you drive to another town!


----------



## Sarachka

Lunch time. Im so ready to go home and have a nap!!!


----------



## addie25

Cassie how exciting a bump!!!

Ahhh I'm getting nervous now bc our baby will be the first grandchild and I hateeeee when people tell me what to do and I have been watching children since I am 12 I know how to care for them and if my mom or mil say no do this or it should be done this way I won't like it!!! I so hope they don't butt in and my mil never had a daughter so I hope she doesn't go 2 crazy if we have a girl. She has already told me she is going to buy the baby everything and spoil them and I don't want a spoiled brat . She also said I can't stop her from spoiling them and she will do what she wants!!! I have no issues speaking up tho sonic they step on my toes I'll put it to an end. Hopefully they r respectful and not pushy and let dh and I be the parents.


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> awww hayley :hugs: There seems to be so many interfering MIL! I think they mean no harm and probably dont realise how they are being!!!!I would just try and get as much loving time with just you and nate!
> 
> Have you said anything to her?:flower:
> 
> Its my own MUM cassie:haha:
> 
> no i daren't as i dont want to hurt her feelings:dohh:Click to expand...

hAHAHA! I MUST OF READ IT WRONG! GOSH IF I T WAS MY OWN MUM I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMO TELLING HER TO BACK OF! THATS EASIER THAN A MIL I THINK! I KNOW I WOULDNT WANT TO HURT HER FEELINGS EITHER BUT I WOULD GO ABOUT JUST MOANING IN GENERAL ABOUT HAVING MORE SPACE FROM PEOPLE SO YOU AND NATE CAN HAVE SOME TIME TO YOURSELVES THEN SHE MIGHT GET THE HINT! :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Cassie - well if you stand close enough your bump might hide mens toes too :haha: hug your OH lots now before you bump gets too big! My DH moaned that he couldn't give me a cuddle because my bump was in the way.
> Lyra is doing well thanks. She's averaging about 5 hours sleep in a row at night now which is lovely. And she's started smiling and interacting more which is great :cloud9: can't believe she is 6 weeks though. Its going so quickly!

AWWWW it does go by quick! she sounds like she is doing so bloomin' well!:happydance: and i love when they start interacting more and getting a bit more of a personality! awwww :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Today I am going to learn greensleeves on the piano ( if I stop beig stubborn I'm still mad I didn't get to learn it yesterday lol) and I just realized I won't be off medicine till I'm 12 weeks preg so I hope these mood swings reduce but I think it's the shot that makes me moody n I'll b off that the 9th of Sep.

I looked up what that song was about and that lovely song is about a slut!! I was so disappointed but w.e it's still beautiful. 

I'm excited later dh is putting up these lovely shelves in the kitchen and since I love things organized I'm happy I get to organize our stuff on them!!!! Duno what else I am doing today not much in the mood for anything. MYbe I'll pCk we r going to the beach house tomorrow for a few days.


----------



## Sarachka

Hayles needs one of my chillpills. Poor hayles


----------



## cassie04

I will post some pics of the worlds smallest bump in a minute! they are all taken lying down in bed cos i think i can see it easier than standing up! But dont laugh at my little lump!hahahah! First of all i have to crop the pictures as i took them while lying in bed naked and i only expected to show Dave who has seen it all before so i need to cut of boobies and my privates for you girls!hahahahaha


----------



## Sarachka

This is basically the reason I'm scared to tell my mum. I get SO narly when she's on my case about something. Good or bad. Just like being left alone.


----------



## cassie04

Welcome the worlds tiniest lumpa bump!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







024.JPG
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 2









025.JPG
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 2









028.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1









022.JPG
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

I wish dh didnt have to go to work today I want him home with me :hugs:
I hate that he works till 6 it's late but I should get used to it bc he is in the process of opening up a business and his hours of operation will be 7am to 7pm so he won't b home till 8ish but over time if he is successful he won't have to work everyday and he can hire someone to open n close so I have to think of that it won't b forever him coming home late.


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie04 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> awww hayley :hugs: There seems to be so many interfering MIL! I think they mean no harm and probably dont realise how they are being!!!!I would just try and get as much loving time with just you and nate!
> 
> Have you said anything to her?:flower:
> 
> Its my own MUM cassie:haha:
> 
> no i daren't as i dont want to hurt her feelings:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hAHAHA! I MUST OF READ IT WRONG! GOSH IF I T WAS MY OWN MUM I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMO TELLING HER TO BACK OF! THATS EASIER THAN A MIL I THINK! I KNOW I WOULDNT WANT TO HURT HER FEELINGS EITHER BUT I WOULD GO ABOUT JUST MOANING IN GENERAL ABOUT HAVING MORE SPACE FROM PEOPLE SO YOU AND NATE CAN HAVE SOME TIME TO YOURSELVES THEN SHE MIGHT GET THE HINT! :hugs:Click to expand...


She has text me at 12.35 asking if im putting the kettle on ..........um no im chilling whist my bundle sleeps so text back saying come at 2 im having a bath etc ..10 mins later she is pulling up outside i watched her get her phone out read msg then drive off:growlmad:.........i have since text her saying can she please just come later when she comes to sit as i want a day alone with my baby as i was out at my friends and visited work for like 2 hrs yesterday where he got passed around like 14 people!!!

HE IS MINE BACK OFF MOTHER ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i can see us really falling out soon i mean really :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:




Sarachka said:


> Hayles needs one of my chillpills. Poor hayles

think you best send me your stash sezi as you wont be needing it now:haha:


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> awww hayley :hugs: There seems to be so many interfering MIL! I think they mean no harm and probably dont realise how they are being!!!!I would just try and get as much loving time with just you and nate!
> 
> Have you said anything to her?:flower:
> 
> Its my own MUM cassie:haha:
> 
> no i daren't as i dont want to hurt her feelings:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hAHAHA! I MUST OF READ IT WRONG! GOSH IF I T WAS MY OWN MUM I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMO TELLING HER TO BACK OF! THATS EASIER THAN A MIL I THINK! I KNOW I WOULDNT WANT TO HURT HER FEELINGS EITHER BUT I WOULD GO ABOUT JUST MOANING IN GENERAL ABOUT HAVING MORE SPACE FROM PEOPLE SO YOU AND NATE CAN HAVE SOME TIME TO YOURSELVES THEN SHE MIGHT GET THE HINT! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has text me at 12.35 asking if im putting the kettle on ..........um no im chilling whist my bundle sleeps so text back saying come at 2 im having a bath etc ..10 mins later she is pulling up outside i watched her get her phone out read msg then drive off:growlmad:.........i have since text her saying can she please just come later when she comes to sit as i want a day alone with my baby as i was out at my friends and visited work for like 2 hrs yesterday where he got passed around like 14 people!!!
> 
> HE IS MINE BACK OFF MOTHER ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i can see us really falling out soon i mean really :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hayles needs one of my chillpills. Poor haylesClick to expand...
> 
> think you best send me your stash sezi as you wont be needing it now:haha:Click to expand...

hahah! it did make me giggle when you said she pulled up on the drive read her message and then drove off....i can just picture you hiding behind the curtain waiting to see if she was going to go away!:haha: Surely she can give you a day off and just wait to sit tomorro!:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Such a cute bumppppppppppp!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

cute bump cassie!!!


----------



## cassie04

So you can see something im not just making it up?!? i wish i took pics before i was prego!


----------



## Essie

Cassie - definitely can see a lovely little bump! 

Hayley - I misread too, thought it was your mil. I think my mum is holding herself back from interfering and I'm so grateful to her for that. When I was pregnant I really thought she was going to be overbearing once Lyra was here but she's been quite reserved. We did have an episode last week. Lyra was crying and I was trying to comfort her and my mum said "give her to me" and I snapped "why? Because you think she won't stop crying with me?" But other than that she's been really good at giving me my own space, but letting me know she's there if I want her. At least your mum went home after reading her text! I think they forget sometimes that new mums need time with their babies alone, because they just see it from their view as new grandparents.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:blush: I just fell asleep :blush: It was so warm and quiet with just the sound of birdsong (Holly was napping) and my knitting was so repetitive it just lulled me off :shrug:

Cassie, that's a _real_ baby bump, when you see it lying down like that :thumbup: Gorgeous Lemon :cloud9:

Essie I was thinking about cuddling and bumps earlier because one of my favourite ways of sitting with Holly is cross legged on the floor and she comes and sits in the crook of my legs and leans back on me. As we ate our sandwiches like that at lunchtime today it crossed my mind I won't be able to do that with a bump! 

Kit, what are you up to today my favourite Scottish mummy?


----------



## kit_cat

Afternoon all :howdy:

Had a grizzly day with Cara for some reason...she's a trooper when it comes to fighting sleep I tell you!

I have to go for my 6 weeks post natal docs appointment at 4pm so hopefully Cara will be a good bebe for that. Hopefully I'll just be in and out as I've not much to say really...I'm getting there :thumbup:

Anyhooooo, I'd better get the little miss and feed her before we go...but she's finally asleep of course :dohh:

Laters lovelies :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo, just a couple of things...

Cassie - glorious ickle bump you've got there lovely...it's the cutest :cloud9:

B - See above in response to your question :haha: Thanks for asking my favourite English but living in France mummy :hugs:

Essie - re how often to go and get Lyra weighed. I personally am going to go every other week as I think every week is overkill :shrug: That is unless you need to go to ask/discuss something with the HV's :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Kit, I'm sure it will be swift :thumbup:

Hey that's one thing maybe the French do LESS than the English, weigh their babies! I weighed Holly at 1 month, then 3 months, then 6, then just when she has jabs now!! As long as she regularly grew out of her sleepsuits I was happy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Weese off to da park now :dance:


----------



## Essie

Bethany do you get this in France?
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/18519a15.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

essie : NOMNOM :munch: i want some :)

looks like im moving within the next month or two :wohoo: :yipee: 
:fool:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare - great news about the move! Where are you moving to? Hope it's what you've been looking for (and no doggies!)


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Newbie!! Glad you had a fun time!! :dance:
> 
> SO WHEN IS OPERATION *CATCH THAT EGGY*?!?!?!

very soon! :argh: today is cd8 for me so if the ttc gods love me i will O sometime before tuesday while MJ is off. :-k I HAVE A BIG FAT JUICY GINNY!! :argh: pma pma pma!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!! Glad you had a fun time!! :dance:
> 
> SO WHEN IS OPERATION *CATCH THAT EGGY*?!?!?!
> 
> very soon! :argh: today is cd8 for me so if the ttc gods love me i will O sometime before tuesday while MJ is off. :-k I HAVE A BIG FAT JUICY GINNY!! :argh: pma pma pma!Click to expand...

Helloooooooo Newbster :wave:

So glad you liked your little turtle gift - just an ickle something from me to you :hugs:

Ooooo, timing is everything as you know and for a big change, your and MJ are synchronised :happydance: THIS COULD BE IT!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi turtle doves! back to reality for me, as i am back at work. the office is closing at noon, but we will still be here b/c the deadline to file our corporate tax return is 9/15 so we are busy, busy! No holiday on monday either, but i don't mind since I've had the last 4 days off! :smug: 

Picture time!

here's a pic of my lovely surprise from darling kit! an adorable necklace and a lovely note that got me a little :cry:


we stayed on the top floor of the hotel on our trip and here is a shot of the view from my window every morning. check out the theme park of in the distance. i desperately wanted to go but now that the kids are back in school it's only open on the weekends. :dohh:


B, u have an appleseed! :happydance:

Sarah, I couldn't give u a proper colorful congrats via my phone when I got your bfp news so here u go

:wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: *CONGRATULATIONS DOLL! TEAM STRAGGLER GRADUATE!!! *:amartass: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo:

first b, then u, now beyonce! surely that's a good sign for me too? :shrug: 

off to lunch i go! :munch: big love to all of you! :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!! Glad you had a fun time!! :dance:
> 
> SO WHEN IS OPERATION *CATCH THAT EGGY*?!?!?!
> 
> very soon! :argh: today is cd8 for me so if the ttc gods love me i will O sometime before tuesday while MJ is off. :-k I HAVE A BIG FAT JUICY GINNY!! :argh: pma pma pma!Click to expand...
> 
> Helloooooooo Newbster :wave:
> 
> So glad you liked your little turtle gift - just an ickle something from me to you :hugs:
> 
> Ooooo, timing is everything as you know and for a big change, your and MJ are synchronised :happydance: THIS COULD BE IT!!!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

thanks, i sure hope so [-o&lt;


----------



## Mollykins

Morning all! 

Cassie, nuv the ickle bump love. Makes me all kinds of nostalgic. :cloud9:

Hayley, you poor darling. I think you must stand up to your mum. Perhaps compose a well articulated email to express your feeling, expectations, frustrations, etc. That way, you get out everything, she can't interrupt you, and you have the chance make sure it all comes out right. It's helpful to say, "I appreciate that you blah blah blah BUT....." That way she doesn't feel completely attacked.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, sorry about the beads fiasco. That's pooey.

Sarah and B my Preggy twinsies :hugs:

Kit, afternoon my lovely. :flower: good luck with the docs.


----------



## Mollykins

Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> hi turtle doves! back to reality for me, as i am back at work. the office is closing at noon, but we will still be here b/c the deadline to file our corporate tax return is 9/15 so we are busy, busy! No holiday on monday either, but i don't mind since I've had the last 4 days off! :smug:
> 
> Picture time!
> 
> here's a pic of my lovely surprise from darling kit! an adorable necklace and a lovely note that got me a little :cry:
> View attachment 259407
> 
> 
> we stayed on the top floor of the hotel on our trip and here is a shot of the view from my window every morning. check out the theme park of in the distance. i desperately wanted to go but now that the kids are back in school it's only open on the weekends. :dohh:
> View attachment 259409
> 
> 
> B, u have an appleseed! :happydance:
> 
> Sarah, I couldn't give u a proper colorful congrats via my phone when I got your bfp news so here u go
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: *CONGRATULATIONS DOLL! TEAM STRAGGLER GRADUATE!!! *:amartass: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> first b, then u, now beyonce! surely that's a good sign for me too? :shrug:
> 
> off to lunch i go! :munch: big love to all of you! :kiss:

It's defs a good sign for you and Ginge and Jaynie!! We'll all have May Babies!



Mollykins said:


> Trin, sorry about the beads fiasco. That's pooey.
> 
> Sarah and B my Preggy twinsies :hugs:
> 
> Kit, afternoon my lovely. :flower: good luck with the docs.

Every time someone says something like that I well up :cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished my tank top and made 2 new friends at the park! :wohoo: A lovely West Indian lady who's just moved to the village and a lady from the Philipines, so we spoke English :dance: And I had travel sickness again, 3rd bout today :dance: Now feeling dizzy too, so I think they might be symptoms, fx'd :dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

I just had the nommyest dinner: I marinated lentils in basalmic, garlic and olive oil. Then added lettuce salad pack and ate it with wholegrain stone ground bread baked at my work with vegan garlic 'mayonnaise'. All organic and SO yummy


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sound licious Trin! Just my kind of dinner, if you add a hunk of chicken or fish to it for me :haha: My DH has bought me a quiche for dindins, it's from a fancy place in Paris so it should be nommo but not very GD friendly! Added to my chicken curry sandwich for lunch :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Bethany do you get this in France?
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/18519a15.jpg

Nooooo!!! :brat: :hissy: :brat:

Mind you I suspect cheese and Branston pickle the traditional way is hard to beat:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*NEWBIE DOOBIE JUICY GINNY DOO!!!!* 

You can do it girl! If Beyoncé can then so can Newbie!! :wohoo: 

I'm excited for you, I have line vibes already :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm confused!! My thebump ticker says one thing and my 'countdown to pregnancy' one says this:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1311915600z4z1314507600z0.png

So what am I?!?


----------



## Sarachka

Last menstrual period started July 29th ... thebump just gave me 5 wks 0 days too ... ???


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Bethany do you get this in France?
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/18519a15.jpg
> 
> Nooooo!!! :brat: :hissy: :brat:
> 
> Mind you I suspect cheese and Branston pickle the traditional way is hard to beat:shrug:Click to expand...

I agree, much like the marmite cheese is not as good as proper cheese with marmite. I saw it in Tesco and thought of you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a lovely purpley/grey fine corduroy fabric in the shop in town that I'm going to make Holly a little skirt from, to go with her new tank top, and get her a little rollneck tshirt and some long socks for her first autumn outfit :wohoo: Oooo and she'll need ickle purple kicker boots when she's grown out of her sandals!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Cassie, beauteous bebe bump :thumbup:

Newbie, fingers and toes all crossed for you til you confirm your blazing lines :flower:

Claire, where are you moving to?

Molly, no more contractions?

I am stupidly tired and rather ratty


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm confused!! My thebump ticker says one thing and my 'countdown to pregnancy' one says this:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1311915600z4z1314507600z0.png
> 
> So what am I?!?

My bump ovulation ticker was always different from my countdown ticker. I think they use a different default luteal phase:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Is it acceptable for the turtles for me to change to 2 days ahead - making my EDD MY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Weird thing is I did a bump ticker, but not a fruit one, and it gives me 5 wks 0 days too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Last menstrual period started July 29th ... thebump just gave me 5 wks 0 days too ... ???

They do my head in those things, I usually manage to set mine counting backwards:dohh: I just set mine to Trin's fruit change day in the end:haha: But I have an idea of my O +/- 2days so it's about right I think. To be honest it doesn't make alot of difference, you can change it when you get your first scan according to bébé's measurements:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Mollykins said:


> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:

Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Is it acceptable for the turtles for me to change to 2 days ahead - making my EDD MY BIRTHDAY!!!

:rofl: Of course! I changed mine to 2 days ahead!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Last menstrual period started July 29th ... thebump just gave me 5 wks 0 days too ... ???
> 
> They do my head in those things, I usually manage to set mine counting backwards:dohh: I just set mine to Trin's fruit change day in the end:haha: But I have an idea of my O +/- 2days so it's about right I think. To be honest it doesn't make alot of difference, you can change it when you get your first scan according to bébé's measurements:shrug:Click to expand...

Speaking of that.... according to Leo's dating scan, today is his due date.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...

u know what's weird...? brenda is my mom's name! :argh: spookie stuff, eh?

hi Molly my doll! :hugs: i cannot believe little leo is still hanging on. i guess that goes to show he is operating on his time and not newbie/brenda time! :haha: how are u feeling these days? are u ready yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...

I was wondering who Brenda was:-k


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Cassie, beauteous bebe bump :thumbup:
> 
> Newbie, fingers and toes all crossed for you til you confirm your blazing lines :flower:
> 
> Claire, where are you moving to?
> 
> Molly, no more contractions?
> 
> I am stupidly tired and rather ratty

Nothing regular anymore. :shrug: ...I think plans on staying in there forEVER.


----------



## Essie

Lyra's original due date was the 20th from my early scan, and calculated from when I thought I ovulated. But my 12 week scan put it four days earlier to the 16th. But she came right on the 20th. 

The annoying thing is I missed out on the full NHS maternity pay because of my changed due date, when in fact she came right on the original dd :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

I feel like if I change it that would be cheating or bad luck.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> u know what's weird...? brenda is my mom's name! :argh: spookie stuff, eh?
> 
> hi Molly my doll! :hugs: i cannot believe little leo is still hanging on. i guess that goes to show he is operating on his time and not newbie/brenda time! :haha: how are u feeling these days? are u ready yet?Click to expand...

Oooh, that is spooky.... My phone knows your mom. :shock: :haha:
I am well. Feeling ready one moment and then not the next.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and ive become a toilet paper checker. I keep stuffing bits of toilet paper up there to see if there's any blood. I keep rushing to the loo bc I think I feel and SMELL blood


----------



## Sarachka

TheBump must have recently changed their default LP length as today I enter the same details and get 5 wks 0 days

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta6830.aspx


----------



## TrinityMom

A minute to win it is the craziest programme. SOmeone just won $500 000 for stacking nuts :wacko: What I could do with that kind of money!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Oh and ive become a toilet paper checker. I keep stuffing bits of toilet paper up there to see if there's any blood. I keep rushing to the loo bc I think I feel and SMELL blood

I am still a tp checker. And I get anxious if it's not white tp because you can't check properly


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...

:rofl: I bbmed Bethany to find out who Brenda was because I was too :blush: to admit I didn't know :haha: Thought I had extreme MS-preggy brain


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished tanktop!! Modelled just over the clothes Holly happened to have on, it's actually to be worn with jeans or a uni colour skirt:thumbup: It was 30°C today so I didn't make her keep it on for long!! And Jaynie it's made with Debbie Bliss Cashmerino:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2









011.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

I need to pee. I wanna do an IC


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I bbmed Bethany to find out who Brenda was because I was too :blush: to admit I didn't know :haha: Thought I had extreme MS-preggy brainClick to expand...

You mean you didn't know it was Newbie's mum?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Ok I did change my ticker to the bumps new default. I think it's very fitting that I always said I wanted a baby before I was 30 and this gives me a due date of my 30th birthday!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh and ive become a toilet paper checker. I keep stuffing bits of toilet paper up there to see if there's any blood. I keep rushing to the loo bc I think I feel and SMELL blood
> 
> I am still a tp checker. And I get anxious if it's not white tp because you can't check properlyClick to expand...

Me three. And yesterday I was a bit edgy all day because I was wearing dark purple knickers so visibility was poor at toilet visits.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished tanktop!! Modelled just over the clothes Holly happened to have on, it's actually to be worn with jeans or a uni colour skirt:thumbup: It was 30°C today so I didn't make her keep it on for long!! And Jaynie it's made with Debbie Bliss Cashmerino:cloud9:

O thank god!!:dohh: This is what a tank top is here and I was so worried about Holly's fashion style (as Tarq calls it). We would call that a vest

https://www.goodlookin.tv/news/zubaz_ful.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I bbmed Bethany to find out who Brenda was because I was too :blush: to admit I didn't know :haha: Thought I had extreme MS-preggy brainClick to expand...
> 
> You mean you didn't know it was Newbie's mum?:shrug:Click to expand...

I'm ashamed to say I didn't :blush: I feel like such a bad turtle :nope:
:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Ok I did change my ticker to the bumps new default. I think it's very fitting that I always said I wanted a baby before I was 30 and this gives me a due date of my 30th birthday!

I had Tarq 2 days after my 30th, but I started contractions the day after and went to bed to sleep them off because I really was not in the mood

I just read your ticker as "I'm THAT PREGNANT":haha: I think I should go to bed


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Finished tanktop!! Modelled just over the clothes Holly happened to have on, it's actually to be worn with jeans or a uni colour skirt:thumbup: It was 30°C today so I didn't make her keep it on for long!! And Jaynie it's made with Debbie Bliss Cashmerino:cloud9:
> 
> O thank god!!:dohh: This is what a tank top is here and I was so worried about Holly's fashion style (as Tarq calls it). We would call that a vest
> 
> https://www.goodlookin.tv/news/zubaz_ful.jpgClick to expand...

What on earth is that? :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I bbmed Bethany to find out who Brenda was because I was too :blush: to admit I didn't know :haha: Thought I had extreme MS-preggy brainClick to expand...
> 
> You mean you didn't know it was Newbie's mum?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I didn't :blush: I feel like such a bad turtle :nope:
> :haha:Click to expand...

I was teasing :tease: Molly was just posting jibberish!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering who Brenda was:-kClick to expand...

Hehe, I had the same thought! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Gorgeous vest, Bethany!!!!!! You're so talented!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I bbmed Bethany to find out who Brenda was because I was too :blush: to admit I didn't know :haha: Thought I had extreme MS-preggy brainClick to expand...
> 
> You mean you didn't know it was Newbie's mum?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I didn't :blush: I feel like such a bad turtle :nope:
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was teasing :tease: Molly was just posting jibberish!Click to expand...

I know :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I bbmed Bethany to find out who Brenda was because I was too :blush: to admit I didn't know :haha: Thought I had extreme MS-preggy brainClick to expand...
> 
> You mean you didn't know it was Newbie's mum?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I didn't :blush: I feel like such a bad turtle :nope:
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was teasing :tease: Molly was just posting jibberish!Click to expand...
> 
> I know :tease:Click to expand...

I thought you did but wasn't 100% sure since you declared tiredness and pregnancy brain this evening and misread Sarachka's ticker. So I was being nice for once:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

A woman at DH's work is 2 days late. But she says she'll have to test next week because you can't tell this early :wacko: DH tried to educate her but it just goes to show, not everyone is turtle material


----------



## kit_cat

Hallooooooooo all :wave:

OH is putting Cara to bed (plastic booby for bebe tonight :thumbup:) so I get to chill a smidge before collapsing into bed in a short while.

I was also wondering who on earth Brenda was and actually thought it was a long lost turt! :dohh:

B - loving your newest creation...gorge colours, I love plum/purpley shades :cloud9:

Trin! Oh dear gawd what is that thing you posted?? I don't think I've ever seen such a.....person. Some strange species?

Luna - have you decided on your BP monitor or not yet? How is the swelling?

Sezi - I think it's absolutely acceptable to change your ticker (which you have) and that it's loverly that it means you're due on your 30th b'day :cloud9: That said, you know how unpunctual these turtle babies are :winkwink:

Molly - Where the heck is that son of yours?? I want him out NOW! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I bbmed Bethany to find out who Brenda was because I was too :blush: to admit I didn't know :haha: Thought I had extreme MS-preggy brainClick to expand...
> 
> You mean you didn't know it was Newbie's mum?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I didn't :blush: I feel like such a bad turtle :nope:
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was teasing :tease: Molly was just posting jibberish!Click to expand...
> 
> I know :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you did but wasn't 100% sure since you declared tiredness and pregnancy brain this evening and misread Sarachka's ticker. So I was being nice for once:haha:Click to expand...

You is always nice :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Brenda, once again, I am so glad you are back. Missed you so. :hugs:
> 
> Damn phone! I meant NEWBIE!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I bbmed Bethany to find out who Brenda was because I was too :blush: to admit I didn't know :haha: Thought I had extreme MS-preggy brainClick to expand...
> 
> You mean you didn't know it was Newbie's mum?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I didn't :blush: I feel like such a bad turtle :nope:
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was teasing :tease: Molly was just posting jibberish!Click to expand...
> 
> I know :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you did but wasn't 100% sure since you declared tiredness and pregnancy brain this evening and misread Sarachka's ticker. So I was being nice for once:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You is always nice :friends:Click to expand...

Not when she calls me a haggard old bagpipe :nope: *petted lip protrudes wildly*


----------



## kit_cat

I'm having a cheeky wee vino :drunk: I think I'm officially what they call a cheap date :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Kit! The colours I chose originally to match the shoes she's now grown out of!! :dohh: But I like it anyway, and the purple makes it easy to match stuff with.

Ooo lovely, chillax for mummy time.:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> I'm having a cheeky wee vino :drunk: I think I'm officially what they call a cheap date :wacko:

OOohhhh i cant wait to have a few drinks :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have some vino for me Kit! Haggard old bagpipe :tease:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Hallooooooooo all :wave:
> 
> OH is putting Cara to bed (plastic booby for bebe tonight :thumbup:) so I get to chill a smidge before collapsing into bed in a short while.
> 
> I was also wondering who on earth Brenda was and actually thought it was a long lost turt! :dohh:
> 
> B - loving your newest creation...gorge colours, I love plum/purpley shades :cloud9:
> 
> Trin! Oh dear gawd what is that thing you posted?? I don't think I've ever seen such a.....person. Some strange species?
> 
> Luna - have you decided on your BP monitor or not yet? How is the swelling?
> 
> Sezi - I think it's absolutely acceptable to change your ticker (which you have) and that it's loverly that it means you're due on your 30th b'day :cloud9: That said, you know how unpunctual these turtle babies are :winkwink:
> 
> Molly - Where the heck is that son of yours?? I want him out NOW! :haha:

Hi Kit! :wave:

Yay for a few hours of YOU time! :dance: 

Yes, I did order a BP monitor last night before bed. I'll have to ask my midwife what it is I'm supposed to look out for and what to do if it does get too high. 

Swelling is totally fine today! My feet look normal :thumbup: That's thanks to me spending most of yesterday on the couch with my feet up. BORING!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I think I must go to bed. I have a full day of patients tomorrow until about 1:30 or 2pm :wacko: Ch'ien has to be at school at 6:30am for a chess tournament up the coast, Dh has to get the cats to the market by 9am, Toine has to be dropped off for an ice-skating party after that. Then fetch the cats at 11am and fetch Toine at 12pm. Then fetch Ch'ien at 4 and drop him off at a friend's house for a sleepover

Sleep tight turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a cheeky wee vino :drunk: I think I'm officially what they call a cheap date :wacko:
> 
> OOohhhh i cant wait to have a few drinks :haha:Click to expand...

You know, I didn't miss drinking as much as I thought...but I am enjoying this cheeky chardonnay :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Have some vino for me Kit! Haggard old bagpipe :tease:

:wine: + :beer: + :drunk: = :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hallooooooooo all :wave:
> 
> OH is putting Cara to bed (plastic booby for bebe tonight :thumbup:) so I get to chill a smidge before collapsing into bed in a short while.
> 
> I was also wondering who on earth Brenda was and actually thought it was a long lost turt! :dohh:
> 
> B - loving your newest creation...gorge colours, I love plum/purpley shades :cloud9:
> 
> Trin! Oh dear gawd what is that thing you posted?? I don't think I've ever seen such a.....person. Some strange species?
> 
> Luna - have you decided on your BP monitor or not yet? How is the swelling?
> 
> Sezi - I think it's absolutely acceptable to change your ticker (which you have) and that it's loverly that it means you're due on your 30th b'day :cloud9: That said, you know how unpunctual these turtle babies are :winkwink:
> 
> Molly - Where the heck is that son of yours?? I want him out NOW! :haha:
> 
> Hi Kit! :wave:
> 
> Yay for a few hours of YOU time! :dance:
> 
> Yes, I did order a BP monitor last night before bed. I'll have to ask my midwife what it is I'm supposed to look out for and what to do if it does get too high.
> 
> Swelling is totally fine today! My feet look normal :thumbup: That's thanks to me spending most of yesterday on the couch with my feet up. BORING!!Click to expand...

Ah yes..I remember that thing called lying on the couch....my advice, enjoy while you can :haha:

Glad your swelling is better m'love :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I think I must go to bed. I have a full day of patients tomorrow until about 1:30 or 2pm :wacko: Ch'ien has to be at school at 6:30am for a chess tournament up the coast, Dh has to get the cats to the market by 9am, Toine has to be dropped off for an ice-skating party after that. Then fetch the cats at 11am and fetch Toine at 12pm. Then fetch Ch'ien at 4 and drop him off at a friend's house for a sleepover
> 
> Sleep tight turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Gawd...I'd love to just relax in the day like you Trin :winkwink:

Good night, sleep well, you'll need it! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Can I hear everyone's stories of how you told your mum first time that you're pregnant?!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Quick pics before I go

Tarq sleeping on Ch'ien
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312788_10150364592544880_594719879_9918452_2163077_n.jpg

And 13 week bump (that looks smaller than last week but it's the loose skirt)
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317313_10150364594284880_594719879_9918466_2961981_n.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Can I hear everyone's stories of how you told your mum first time that you're pregnant?!!

Mine's very boring and unimaginative I'm afraid.

I just gave her a phone as usual, blabbed on about the usual inane stuff and just before we were about to hang up, I said.."oh yes, I knew there was something else to tell you....you're going to be a gran AGAIN" :)


----------



## Mollykins

I had no parents to tell. :shrug: Just OHs... I let him tell. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I don't drink barely at all but having the option taken away for so long... I want a cheeky chardonnay.


----------



## Sarachka

You should still get cervical mucas throughout pregnancy right?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, I don't drink barely at all but having the option taken away for so long... I want a cheeky chardonnay.

I know exactly what you mean...not being allowed makes a thing so much more appealing eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> You should still get cervical mucas throughout pregnancy right?

Oh yes, and then some! Don't be surprised if you have rather a lot of CM during pregnancy.


----------



## addie25

OMG SO WHO THINKS THIS IS GOOD LUCK....

I sat down and found an agent I wanted to look at my book. So I looked over my query letter and then got distracted by this book that sitting on my table so I opened it up and the name of the lady in the book is Mayberry THAT IS MY CHARACTERS LAST NAME!!!!! How random is that!!!!!! I think that is a sign and I hope this agent requests to see my book!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OMG SO WHO THINKS THIS IS GOOD LUCK....
> 
> I sat down and found an agent I wanted to look at my book. So I looked over my query letter and then got distracted by this book that sitting on my table so I opened it up and the name of the lady in the book is Mayberry THAT IS MY CHARACTERS LAST NAME!!!!! How random is that!!!!!! I think that is a sign and I hope this agent requests to see my book!!!!

Spooky!! Must be a good omen addie :thumbup: Here's hoping!!


----------



## addie25

OK my friend who is doing IVF just texted me to tell me her anger is becoming 2 much so I am glad she is feeling the same thing I am. I get mad over everything.

I went to buy greensleeves (the piano sheet music) and the guy goes
"whats that"
ME " its a chirstmas song"
HIM "We do not have any christmas songs now"
ME" Whatever its about a slut anyway!!!" 

now he is looking at me like I am nuts but I got so angry that all I wanted was that song and I can't get it!! I have to take deep breaths and just understand these meds are making me nutty.


----------



## kit_cat

:saywhat: Greensleeves is about a slut?? 

Count to ten addie (need B's little blue man)


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> :saywhat: Greensleeves is about a slut??
> 
> Count to ten addie (need B's little blue man)

YES I was actually upset about it.

One possible interpretation of the lyrics is that Lady Green Sleeves was a promiscuous young woman and perhaps a prostitute.At the time, the word "green" had sexual connotations, most notably in the phrase "a green gown", a reference to the way that grass stains might be seen on a woman's dress if she had engaged in sexual intercourse out-of-doors.


----------



## addie25

Sooo do u think it was good luck that i opened a random book and the name of my main character was in that book. I have never read that book be4 i have no clue why i opened it and it was there on the page i turned 2 as i was sending out my query letter to the agent!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I don't drink barely at all but having the option taken away for so long... I want a cheeky chardonnay.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean...not being allowed makes a thing so much more appealing eh?Click to expand...

It's true! Oooh! I'll get my Christmas mimosa this year! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Deffo a good luck omen Addie :thumbup: Very interesting about Greensleeves, I have a simple arrangement of it for piano that I like stumbling my way through.:hugs:

Sarachka, nothing ceremonious for me, with Holly I just phoned my mum and told her, and told her not to blab to the whole family! I had had a previous mc though so it wasn't the great big exciting jump for joy news, just a here's hoping this one's sticky kind of announcement :shrug: This time I showed her the digi at 7am since she was over :haha: I'm sure she appreciated being woken on a Sunday at 7 for that...NOT!

Trin a lin I think I've missed you, sleep tight my love, goodluck with your busy day on the morrow :hugs:xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, I say its as good a luck as any. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I don't drink barely at all but having the option taken away for so long... I want a cheeky chardonnay.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean...not being allowed makes a thing so much more appealing eh?Click to expand...
> 
> It's true! Oooh! I'll get my Christmas mimosa this year! :happydance:Click to expand...

I'll miss my birthday AND Christmas boozing, all being well! :dust: :dust: :dust: As I did with Holly! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

I hope it is a good sign that was so strange!! 

How are you feeling B?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh about the digi I showed my mum- obviously they're after her generation so she took a moment to work out what the hell I was showing her half asleep at 7am! And later in the day she asked if they were reusable, and you insert strips in them to get the reading. I think she'd seen my ic's lying around and had put 2 and 2 together and made 5! I wonder what Holly will be weeing on come her day?


----------



## Mollykins

Advice needed. As we are moving in the end of March/ beginning of april we were not going to tell OHs family (or mine) until after the holidays but now thinking of it.... Would you rather know before or after hols that members of your family are moving 2500 miles away? I'm worried of two things.... Being smothered by his family and ruining the holiday feelings. What do you all think?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Advice needed. As we are moving in the end of March/ beginning of april we were not going to tell OHs family (or mine) until after the holidays but now thinking of it.... Would you rather know before or after hols that members of your family are moving 2500 miles away? I'm worried of two things.... Being smothered by his family and ruining the holiday feelings. What do you all think?

I would tell them after. Enjoy the holidays and when the high of the holiday comes down a bit let them know you are moving.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I hope it is a good sign that was so strange!!
> 
> How are you feeling B?

I'm feeling splendid thanks Addie, thanks to that massive sleep I had this afternoon and a nice bath and dinner this evening:thumbup: Really hoping for some good strong bouts of sickness soon to reassure me!:wacko: 

Not long now and Angry Addie can be put away in the cupboard forever and you can get Sticky Addie out!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh about the digi I showed my mum- obviously they're after her generation so she took a moment to work out what the hell I was showing her half asleep at 7am! And later in the day she asked if they were reusable, and you insert strips in them to get the reading. I think she'd seen my ic's lying around and had put 2 and 2 together and made 5! I wonder what Holly will be weeing on come her day?

I should think Holly and Cara will just have to walk through a huge scan machine like they have at the airport which will tell them if they are pregnant or not :haha: They will have these machines in shopping centres and supermarkets and you just insert your coin and walk through!

*thinks maybe she should patent this fabulous idea*


----------



## Sarachka

talking of sickness bouts, I've had an upset stomach for the last 3 evenings in a row. Seeing as I *never *puke do you think this is my version of sickness? I last puked once on my 24 birthday bc of drink, and before then I was about 8 years old! My stomach holds on and holds on until it gets to my intestines and I get the runs. Carry on your dinner!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is a good sign that was so strange!!
> 
> How are you feeling B?
> 
> I'm feeling splendid thanks Addie, thanks to that massive sleep I had this afternoon and a nice bath and dinner this evening:thumbup: Really hoping for some good strong bouts of sickness soon to reassure me!:wacko:
> 
> Not long now and Angry Addie can be put away in the cupboard forever and you can get Sticky Addie out!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I am sure you will be :sick: very soon. I want sticky addie to be here I can't wait!!!!!!! Sticky healthy baby. I stay on these meds till I am 10 weeks to 12 weeks preg tho so it may be crazy addie for a bit longer :headspin:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh about the digi I showed my mum- obviously they're after her generation so she took a moment to work out what the hell I was showing her half asleep at 7am! And later in the day she asked if they were reusable, and you insert strips in them to get the reading. I think she'd seen my ic's lying around and had put 2 and 2 together and made 5! I wonder what Holly will be weeing on come her day?

I know I'm quoting myself but I suppose digi ovulation tests work like that, inserting sticks- CB should bring out the hpt version for serial testers like myself:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Advice needed. As we are moving in the end of March/ beginning of april we were not going to tell OHs family (or mine) until after the holidays but now thinking of it.... Would you rather know before or after hols that members of your family are moving 2500 miles away? I'm worried of two things.... Being smothered by his family and ruining the holiday feelings. What do you all think?

Well I suppose you know better than us what the likely reaction to the news will be but in all honesty, having been on the receiving end of not being told my sister was emigrating and finding out indirectly...I wasn't amused :nope: I let it go because that's how I am but not everyone is necessarily the same? There's no way of them finding out or the girls letting slip is there?


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is a good sign that was so strange!!
> 
> How are you feeling B?
> 
> I'm feeling splendid thanks Addie, thanks to that massive sleep I had this afternoon and a nice bath and dinner this evening:thumbup: Really hoping for some good strong bouts of sickness soon to reassure me!:wacko:
> 
> Not long now and Angry Addie can be put away in the cupboard forever and you can get Sticky Addie out!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you will be :sick: very soon. I want sticky addie to be here I can't wait!!!!!!! Sticky healthy baby. I stay on these meds till I am 10 weeks to 12 weeks preg tho so it may be crazy addie for a bit longer :headspin:Click to expand...

I hope so, I like feeling sick now! 
Once you have beanies in you you'll be too happy to get angry:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh about the digi I showed my mum- obviously they're after her generation so she took a moment to work out what the hell I was showing her half asleep at 7am! And later in the day she asked if they were reusable, and you insert strips in them to get the reading. I think she'd seen my ic's lying around and had put 2 and 2 together and made 5! I wonder what Holly will be weeing on come her day?
> 
> I know I'm quoting myself but I suppose digi ovulation tests work like that, inserting sticks- CB should bring out the hpt version for serial testers like myself:haha:Click to expand...

Oh imagine the fun :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh about the digi I showed my mum- obviously they're after her generation so she took a moment to work out what the hell I was showing her half asleep at 7am! And later in the day she asked if they were reusable, and you insert strips in them to get the reading. I think she'd seen my ic's lying around and had put 2 and 2 together and made 5! I wonder what Holly will be weeing on come her day?
> 
> I should think Holly and Cara will just have to walk through a huge scan machine like they have at the airport which will tell them if they are pregnant or not :haha: They will have these machines in shopping centres and supermarkets and you just insert your coin and walk through!
> 
> *thinks maybe she should patent this fabulous idea*Click to expand...

Great idea Kit:thumbup: Will it have a big green flashing PREGNANT light and alarm that sounds in the supermarket/train station/shopping centre version and everyone can stop and clap?:haha:


----------



## Essie

I had plans to tell my parents that I was pregnant at Christmas. But then I had bleeding and had to have time off work, I was staying with them as we were in the process of moving house so I had to tell them to explain why I'd be at home. I'd planned all sorts of fun ways to tell them too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> talking of sickness bouts, I've had an upset stomach for the last 3 evenings in a row. Seeing as I *never *puke do you think this is my version of sickness? I last puked once on my 24 birthday bc of drink, and before then I was about 8 years old! My stomach holds on and holds on until it gets to my intestines and I get the runs. Carry on your dinner!

I'm IronTummyLady too! I've puked about twice in my entire life, and only once in adulthood when I caught a bug. And I hold my drink terribly well so don't even vom then, though drink has brought me very close on occasions :blush: OMG that lurchy train home from Surrey the morning after my bestfriend's wedding comes to mind :sick: My sickness with Holly just felt like very mild travel sickness, and was always late morning and early evening, and I never even came close to actually vomming, and it never ruined my appetite. I hope it's the same this time:flower:

:dust: for us:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh about the digi I showed my mum- obviously they're after her generation so she took a moment to work out what the hell I was showing her half asleep at 7am! And later in the day she asked if they were reusable, and you insert strips in them to get the reading. I think she'd seen my ic's lying around and had put 2 and 2 together and made 5! I wonder what Holly will be weeing on come her day?
> 
> I should think Holly and Cara will just have to walk through a huge scan machine like they have at the airport which will tell them if they are pregnant or not :haha: They will have these machines in shopping centres and supermarkets and you just insert your coin and walk through!
> 
> *thinks maybe she should patent this fabulous idea*Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea Kit:thumbup: Will it have a big green flashing PREGNANT light and alarm that sounds in the supermarket/train station/shopping centre version and everyone can stop and clap?:haha:Click to expand...

Well you will of course have to select whether your results are delivered publicly or privately which means that the brass band and dancing girls will have to be on stand by at all times :shrug: Hmm, may have to rethink :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I had plans to tell my parents that I was pregnant at Christmas. But then I had bleeding and had to have time off work, I was staying with them as we were in the process of moving house so I had to tell them to explain why I'd be at home. I'd planned all sorts of fun ways to tell them too.

What a bummer Essie :( I told my mum on Christmas day which was lovely :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night ladies :kiss:

Molly I'd tell them sooner rather than later myself but I can't say for your exact situation. I just think they might appreciate some mental preparation time for such a big change :shrug:

Sleep well my liquorice allsorts :kiss: xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, ones bed calleth loudly so I must make haste. Sooo tired *yawn*

Goodest days and nights to everyone :kiss::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Together Kit we shall revolutionize pregnancy testing :thumbup:

Sleep tight you mouldy haggis :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Together Kit we shall revolutionize pregnancy testing :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep tight you mouldy haggis :hugs:

Yay! Let's do it!

Good evening you haricot vert eating harlet!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is a good sign that was so strange!!
> 
> How are you feeling B?
> 
> I'm feeling splendid thanks Addie, thanks to that massive sleep I had this afternoon and a nice bath and dinner this evening:thumbup: Really hoping for some good strong bouts of sickness soon to reassure me!:wacko:
> 
> Not long now and Angry Addie can be put away in the cupboard forever and you can get Sticky Addie out!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you will be :sick: very soon. I want sticky addie to be here I can't wait!!!!!!! Sticky healthy baby. I stay on these meds till I am 10 weeks to 12 weeks preg tho so it may be crazy addie for a bit longer :headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, I like feeling sick now!
> Once you have beanies in you you'll be too happy to get angry:cloud9:Click to expand...

2 rt you are. I will be so happy I wont let myself feel angry from the medicine!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh about the digi I showed my mum- obviously they're after her generation so she took a moment to work out what the hell I was showing her half asleep at 7am! And later in the day she asked if they were reusable, and you insert strips in them to get the reading. I think she'd seen my ic's lying around and had put 2 and 2 together and made 5! I wonder what Holly will be weeing on come her day?
> 
> I should think Holly and Cara will just have to walk through a huge scan machine like they have at the airport which will tell them if they are pregnant or not :haha: They will have these machines in shopping centres and supermarkets and you just insert your coin and walk through!
> 
> *thinks maybe she should patent this fabulous idea*Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea Kit:thumbup: Will it have a big green flashing PREGNANT light and alarm that sounds in the supermarket/train station/shopping centre version and everyone can stop and clap?:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: It would be so funny if a teen walks into the store and the machine screams pregnant and her mom is with her like :shrug::shrug::shrug:



kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had plans to tell my parents that I was pregnant at Christmas. But then I had bleeding and had to have time off work, I was staying with them as we were in the process of moving house so I had to tell them to explain why I'd be at home. I'd planned all sorts of fun ways to tell them too.
> 
> What a bummer Essie :( I told my mum on Christmas day which was lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...

That is a bummer. We can not tell our family in a fun way because they KNOW Sep 15 I may be pregnant. I think I may still try something like the day they call with my levels and if they are good and double DH and I can go over and tell them in a fun way. I don't know DH really wanted to do something special last time but I just called everyone screaming about how I was pregnant so it would be nice for him to get to do something special. Or maybe we can wait till we know the sex at 13 weeks and do something special then since they know I may be pregnant and so it takes away from the excitement.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Advice needed. As we are moving in the end of March/ beginning of april we were not going to tell OHs family (or mine) until after the holidays but now thinking of it.... Would you rather know before or after hols that members of your family are moving 2500 miles away? I'm worried of two things.... Being smothered by his family and ruining the holiday feelings. What do you all think?
> 
> Well I suppose you know better than us what the likely reaction to the news will be but in all honesty, having been on the receiving end of not being told my sister was emigrating and finding out indirectly...I wasn't amused :nope: I let it go because that's how I am but not everyone is necessarily the same? There's no way of them finding out or the girls letting slip is there?Click to expand...

We haven't told the girls (as they are ultra gossips at this age) :haha:
:-k I just don't know....


----------



## addie25

If I were pregnant rt now I would have peed my pants from laughing so hard from how stupid this women is.

Dh texted me and said to read this random women's twitter so I did and this is some of the crazy things she says. I mean really even if she think these things why say them out loud shes crazy!!

THESE ARE NOT MY THOUGHTS THIS IS THE LADY ON TWITTER

1. PARENTING TIP: celebrate racial diversity by encouraging your child to make a black friend. (I mean is she just out of her mind to say that)

2. The hurricane ruined my tomato plants. You always think its going to happen to someone else. ( What a horrible event to happen to her :dohh:)

3. Visiting my sons teacher before the school year starts it is my RIGHT AS A TAX PAYER.

4. There are 2 many army shows on lifetime. UM yea hi it was YOUR CHOICE to go over there, get over yourselves. (Someone needs to take down this women's twitter account I mean she is out of control)

Thats just a few of her comments.


----------



## poas

You lot have been very amusing today :) trin and cassie lovely bumps :)
Bethany I wish you would make esme something,I love your creations :)
Sarachka I told my mum with Harri (after previous molar preg) by sending her a mothers day card for a grandma....she rang me when she got it (I posted it-lived all of 8miles away but was a wimp-19,single etc) telling me I should put more effort in to the card I chose and that I clearly hadn't even bothered to look at it!!!!!!! I swiftly told her to stop being a tit, and she was pleased :) phew. This time (preg 6) I sent her photo msg of digi (I live in same village,but am still a wimp :) ) and she rang asking why I had sent a pic of my best friends weestick to her....bright woman my mum :)


----------



## Sarachka

Wow quiet thread this morning!

I'm awake waaaayyyyy too early. 

It IS Ok to have sex during the first few weeks right? We've done it 3 times since finding out. Each time I've told him to be gentle.


----------



## Mollykins

I'd say you are safe Sarachka. I can't imagine any bean of yours and OHs to be dislodged once nestled. :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Happy Saturday!

Sarah it's fine to have sex, it's not going to dislodge anything :thumbup:

What are everyone's plane for the weekend? My friend is coming to visit today, haven't seen her for about 2 years so will be great to have a good catch up. Hope you all have good weekends :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Charlie sent my sister a text telling her I'm pregnant and scared to tell her!!!!! So she knows now, she rang and we had a chat. She's very surprised!! I guess I have to tell my mum soon. She goes on holiday next week so I'll tell her when she gets back


----------



## Sarachka

Essie that's nice to see an old friend. It's lovely to see people after a while isn't it. ESP with Miss Lyra


----------



## Sarachka

Molly what are u still doing awake??!


----------



## Sarachka

Last night I started reading the thread right from the beginning. I got up to hayley's BFP. I'm going to put everything in the inner sanctum with everyone's BFP posts and photos so it's all there to hand instead of reading back 50000000000 pages lol!!


----------



## Sarachka

https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/11/7/128705836355840678.jpg


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Last night I started reading the thread right from the beginning. I got up to hayley's BFP. I'm going to put everything in the inner sanctum with everyone's BFP posts and photos so it's all there to hand instead of reading back 50000000000 pages lol!!

That's a really good idea. I was searching back through the thread to find my positive test and it took forever to find it. Itd be great to have them all in one place.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello lovely turts!!

I'm typing with one hand, the other is holding a sleeping baby :cloud9: So this will be brief :haha:

This weekend holds some real fab stuff....ironing, washing, scrubbing floors...you get the picture :wacko: I sincerely hope you all have something better planned?

Essie - enjoy your friend's visit m'love :thumbup: You get to show Lyra off..what could be better? :flower:

Sezi - lol at Charlie texting your sis'..but good, cos it's done and it will be nice for you to be able to talk to her about it and have that support :thumbup:

Everyone else...have lovely Saturdays and I'll catch y'all laters :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I think it's because I'm the youngest and can definitely be treated like the baby still. I will always be the baby. I guess I still feel about 16 and naughty.


----------



## babyhopes2010

mw called i have to go for another scan on weds :wacko:
my tummy has blown up in the last week :( ill post a pic later!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/63f93293.jpg
look at my nice dark IC today! 2MU


----------



## Essie

Sarachka...I think you might be pregnant :haha: Beautiful dark lines!


----------



## Sarachka

No turtle party today huh?

I'm having a little lay down. My lower back is killing, as usual.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Last night I started reading the thread right from the beginning. I got up to hayley's BFP. I'm going to put everything in the inner sanctum with everyone's BFP posts and photos so it's all there to hand instead of reading back 50000000000 pages lol!!

Thats a great idea but please do not put mine since they did not stick. Hopefully I have a new one this month that is sticky :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/63f93293.jpg
> look at my nice dark IC today! 2MU

Lovely lines!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

This weekend DH and I are going to the beach house. His grandpa and his grandpas wife will be there. I love seeing them. I just hope I am not moody. If I am I wont show it because they are old and don't know I am doing IVF and it really made them so nervous when I lose the 1st baby to the point where the grandpa was trying to get the names of all the best doctors to do the D&C because he didn't want someone touching me if they were not good. He is such a great man. I don't want them to be nervous that the medicine makes me moody. It will be nice for DH tho to sit with his grandpa and talk about his business. His gramps is a bril business man actually. He had an amazing job. I can not wait to tell them I am preg again, it will really make them so happy. The wife is hilarious she kept going "look at your sexy bump" LOL AHH its so hard to get up today bc of my night spent awake!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey thats a sticky beanie for sure :)


----------



## Sarachka

I just had a teeny tiny COFFEE. I had too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Turtloids!:flower:

Phew! My first sit down and chill of the day:cloud9: I tried one earlier but DH got me up to go for a walk. He's taken the boys to the cinema now, with the friends they had over today (loony house it was today here :fool:) and the overheated grizzle Holly is in bed (it was in the 30's and very muggy today) so I am really enjoying the peace!:thumbup:

I've been very busy painting conkers and fabric cutting for some clothes for Holly today, in between husband and Holly time, so all in all a lovely Saturday. And we all watched Christophe Lemaitre get the bronze in the 200m final of the World Athletics Championships :happydance: 

co;puter proble;m zill hqve to log offm bqck in q ;o<<<<<<<


----------



## HollyMonkey

My netbook is such a poofuck sometimes, it will suddenly go all random, I think it changes to a Querty keyboard when I have an Azerty one, and I don't know how to get it back to normal without switching off then on again:shrug:

Anyway, no exciting pics today, just my wobblestick 

and Holly's hair in a pony tail for the first time:haha:

I woke up in the night with backache and made myself a hot water bottle in the absence of a wheatsack and then worried it was a bad sign like with my 1st mc where I had backache alot, so did another weestick today, as if they make any bloomin' difference! :dohh:

On the subject of weesticks yours is coming along simply a treat Sarachka:thumbup: Beautiful rich hue to it:cloud9: And you mentioned backache too? Maybe it's a normal symptom then! :yipee:

Hope you've all had/having lovely Saturdays:flower:


----------



## addie25

Holly's hair looks lovely up like that! I am sure you are just fine lots of people have some back pain during healthy pregnancies. When do you go for a scan or blood work?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:

*Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:

*Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:

I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo turtles

Crazy day :wacko: Glad it's over! Just had some delicious organic salad wraps and watched some rugby and feeling much more relaxed :thumbup: In my half-asleep state I was sure I could feel luna baby move...not sure if I was dreaming or not


----------



## addie25

OH POO looks like we may not go to the beach house tonight bc DH is sick buttttttt he just said his friend was having a BBQ later sooooo not sure y we would go to that if he is sick and doen't feel up to going to the beach house. It's such a hard situation with these friends of his. I like the guy (DH friend) and its one of DH best friends but that wife of his is just not a very nice person and I just do not like spending time with her but I do not want to never see them because its DH best friend.(they alsol live a block away so hard not 2 see them with them stopping by and all without ringing first) DH does not like the wife and says so each time we see them but he still obviously wants to see his friend you know. Im just not in the mood for her going on and on about how shes 10000 times better and smarter than everyone.


----------



## Sarachka

I've had backpain every day for the last 10 yrs, I just usually block it out with pain killers

Could someone order me a pizza pls


----------



## kit_cat

Gloooooorious lines Sezi and Holly :thumbup:

They've just got to be sticky :dust: 

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Holly's hair looks lovely up like that! I am sure you are just fine lots of people have some back pain during healthy pregnancies. When do you go for a scan or blood work?

Thanks, I hadn't brushed it or anything but it was fun to play with and Holly was chuffed!

I'm not having bloods this time Addie since it won't change anything and my weesticks haven't given me particular cause for worry like they did last time, and they said a scan at 5.5 weeks is not much help, so I'm just being patient until my scan on 20th September, when you'll be 5 days pregnant! :yipee: :dust:

And when I very first miscarried my bloods were about 15 000 or something, can't remember exactly, but way up high, so I'm in the position of being reassured by nothing except a scan now!! 

And my backache is dull and intermittent, whereas last time it was pretty excrutiating and almost continual, so I'm not too worried, but you know how it is when you wake in the dead of night, your thoughts can run away with you a bit and fears can seem amplified!!


----------



## addie25

:pizza: Here you go!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Turtloids!:flower:
> 
> Phew! My first sit down and chill of the day:cloud9: I tried one earlier but DH got me up to go for a walk. He's taken the boys to the cinema now, with the friends they had over today (loony house it was today here :fool:) and the overheated grizzle Holly is in bed (it was in the 30's and very muggy today) so I am really enjoying the peace!:thumbup:
> 
> I've been very busy painting conkers and fabric cutting for some clothes for Holly today, in between husband and Holly time, so all in all a lovely Saturday. And we all watched Christophe Lemaitre get the bronze in the 200m final of the World Athletics Championships :happydance:
> 
> co;puter proble;m zill hqve to log offm bqck in q ;o<<<<<<<

Whoah! I didn't know you had knowledge of hieroglyphics! Is there no end to your talents?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly's hair looks lovely up like that! I am sure you are just fine lots of people have some back pain during healthy pregnancies. When do you go for a scan or blood work?
> 
> Thanks, I hadn't brushed it or anything but it was fun to play with and Holly was chuffed!
> 
> I'm not having bloods this time Addie since it won't change anything and my weesticks haven't given me particular cause for worry like they did last time, and they said a scan at 5.5 weeks is not much help, so I'm just being patient until my scan on 20th September, when you'll be 5 days pregnant! :yipee: :dust:
> 
> And when I very first miscarried my bloods were about 15 000 or something, can't remember exactly, but way up high, so I'm in the position of being reassured by nothing except a scan now!!
> 
> And my backache is dull and intermittent, whereas last time it was pretty excrutiating and almost continual, so I'm not too worried, but you know how it is when you wake in the dead of night, your thoughts can run away with you a bit and fears can seem amplified!!Click to expand...

I understand and your scan is going to be amazing and you will be able to relax after that. I guess it is different over there bc here they don't say you are preg uness you get bloods done. I just hope for a higher number this time so when they call they don't act all pooish!!! YAY I will be 5 days preg the day you have your beautiful scan!!!! Oh I really hope so its coming quick and I wont be able to resist HPT tests like I once said I can already feel it itching. But I wont buy any till I am off bed rest!! (OK maybe I will ahhhhh)


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> talking of sickness bouts, I've had an upset stomach for the last 3 evenings in a row. Seeing as I *never *puke do you think this is my version of sickness? I last puked once on my 24 birthday bc of drink, and before then I was about 8 years old! My stomach holds on and holds on until it gets to my intestines and I get the runs. Carry on your dinner!

I got the runs in early pregnancy, before the voms :thumbup: And I'm not normally a vommy person either


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a massive storm here at the moment, you'd like it Addie!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OH POO looks like we may not go to the beach house tonight bc DH is sick buttttttt he just said his friend was having a BBQ later sooooo not sure y we would go to that if he is sick and doen't feel up to going to the beach house. It's such a hard situation with these friends of his. I like the guy (DH friend) and its one of DH best friends but that wife of his is just not a very nice person and I just do not like spending time with her but I do not want to never see them because its DH best friend.(they alsol live a block away so hard not 2 see them with them stopping by and all without ringing first) DH does not like the wife and says so each time we see them but he still obviously wants to see his friend you know. Im just not in the mood for her going on and on about how shes 10000 times better and smarter than everyone.

Oh my..she sounds like what my mum would call a black cat'er..as in "my cat's blacker than yours" type of person. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> :pizza: Here you go!

Thanks Addie! I'd love to hang out with you at your beach house and have pizza. Imagine if we had a turtle girls night in!! PJs, facemasks, you and HOlly playing the piano ...


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> There's a massive storm here at the moment, you'd like it Addie!

LOL OMG NO MORE STORMS!!! :ninja:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:
> 
> *Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:

Remind me...why was it you and your friend fell out...my memory banks tell me it was something about not having things in common any more but I might just have made that up :shrug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OH POO looks like we may not go to the beach house tonight bc DH is sick buttttttt he just said his friend was having a BBQ later sooooo not sure y we would go to that if he is sick and doen't feel up to going to the beach house. It's such a hard situation with these friends of his. I like the guy (DH friend) and its one of DH best friends but that wife of his is just not a very nice person and I just do not like spending time with her but I do not want to never see them because its DH best friend.(they alsol live a block away so hard not 2 see them with them stopping by and all without ringing first) DH does not like the wife and says so each time we see them but he still obviously wants to see his friend you know. Im just not in the mood for her going on and on about how shes 10000 times better and smarter than everyone.
> 
> Oh my..she sounds like what my mum would call a black cat'er..as in "my cat's blacker than yours" type of person. Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes not 2 fun to hang out with and I would just let it roll off my back but I can not stand when she says something and passes it off as a fact when it is not and she is not correct so now I say something back bc I can not help it!


Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> :pizza: Here you go!
> 
> Thanks Addie! I'd love to hang out with you at your beach house and have pizza. Imagine if we had a turtle girls night in!! PJs, facemasks, you and HOlly playing the piano ...Click to expand...

THAT WOULD BE SO MUCH FUN!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo turtles
> 
> Crazy day :wacko: Glad it's over! Just had some delicious organic salad wraps and watched some rugby and feeling much more relaxed :thumbup: In my half-asleep state I was sure I could feel luna baby move...not sure if I was dreaming or not

'Tis possible at your stage I'm told, especially as this is not your first :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Holly's hair looks lovely up like that! I am sure you are just fine lots of people have some back pain during healthy pregnancies. When do you go for a scan or blood work?
> 
> Thanks, I hadn't brushed it or anything but it was fun to play with and Holly was chuffed!
> 
> I'm not having bloods this time Addie since it won't change anything and my weesticks haven't given me particular cause for worry like they did last time, and they said a scan at 5.5 weeks is not much help, so I'm just being patient until my scan on 20th September, when you'll be 5 days pregnant! :yipee: :dust:
> 
> And when I very first miscarried my bloods were about 15 000 or something, can't remember exactly, but way up high, so I'm in the position of being reassured by nothing except a scan now!!
> 
> And my backache is dull and intermittent, whereas last time it was pretty excrutiating and almost continual, so I'm not too worried, but you know how it is when you wake in the dead of night, your thoughts can run away with you a bit and fears can seem amplified!!Click to expand...
> 
> I understand and your scan is going to be amazing and you will be able to relax after that. I guess it is different over there bc here they don't say you are preg uness you get bloods done. I just hope for a higher number this time so when they call they don't act all pooish!!! YAY I will be 5 days preg the day you have your beautiful scan!!!! Oh I really hope so its coming quick and I wont be able to resist HPT tests like I once said I can already feel it itching. But I wont buy any till I am off bed rest!! (OK maybe I will ahhhhh)Click to expand...

They don't here either but I haven't called my doctor yet!! I'm going to see her after the scan this time, since all she ever does is send me off for bloods and a scan so I don't see why I should see her first to tell me that! It would be the 3rd time this year I go to her and say "hello, I'm pregnant" and she says "that's nice dear, go and have bloods and a scan and come back in 8weeks time" She'll backdate my prescriptions and I'll be reimbursed the same when I send them off:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo turtles
> 
> Crazy day :wacko: Glad it's over! Just had some delicious organic salad wraps and watched some rugby and feeling much more relaxed :thumbup: In my half-asleep state I was sure I could feel luna baby move...not sure if I was dreaming or not

I first felt flutters in my tum at 14 weeks. I specifically remember the first time that I could definitively say it wasn't just gas or gurgling in my tum and it was in my 14th week :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> :pizza: Here you go!
> 
> Thanks Addie! I'd love to hang out with you at your beach house and have pizza. Imagine if we had a turtle girls night in!! PJs, facemasks, you and HOlly playing the piano ...Click to expand...

Oooh! That would be so much fun!!!!!! Turtle girls night!


----------



## LunaLady

:dust: Lovely weestick lines, Sezi and Bethany! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Holly's hair looks so cute in a pony! Looks so grown up!!


----------



## addie25

YAYAYAYAYAY I AM SO BAD AT DOING :laundry: AND THIS ONE SHIRT GOT RUINED IN THE WASH SOMEHOW IT CAME OUT WITH ORANGE SPTS :shrug: ANDDDD I JUST TRIED TO GET THOSE SPOTS OUT AND IT WORKED AND I LOVEEEEEEE THAT SHIRT I ONLY WORE IT ONCE BC I RUINED IT YAYAY:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:
> 
> *Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:
> 
> Remind me...why was it you and your friend fell out...my memory banks tell me it was something about not having things in common any more but I might just have made that up :shrug:Click to expand...

I dreamt last night I had this lovely pair or turquiose beaded sandals and this morning I thought yay I'll wear those shoes...but they were in dream land


----------



## addie25

I did this chinese calendar sex of baby thing and one calendar said girl and one said boy if I get pregnant on the 15th soooooooo you know what that means healthy twin girl/boy!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Holly's hair looks so cute in a pony! Looks so grown up!!

This is why I want a girl! I could put pig tails in AND THEN LEAVE THE HOUSE! (not secretly take pictures :blush:)


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:
> 
> *Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:
> 
> Remind me...why was it you and your friend fell out...my memory banks tell me it was something about not having things in common any more but I might just have made that up :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I dreamt last night I had this lovely pair or turquiose beaded sandals and this morning I thought yay I'll wear those shoes...but they were in dream landClick to expand...

Aww I hate when that happens!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I think I'm going to make another salad-packed wrap :blush:



In my defense, I didn't get time to have lunch today


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:
> 
> *Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:
> 
> Remind me...why was it you and your friend fell out...my memory banks tell me it was something about not having things in common any more but I might just have made that up :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I dreamt last night I had this lovely pair or turquiose beaded sandals and this morning I thought yay I'll wear those shoes...but they were in dream landClick to expand...

How disappointing :nope:

I went for a couple of hours sleep earlier when OH came in from work and had some seriously weird dreams about spaceships and a girl I used to go to school with who kept telling me my mum was an alien :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I think I'm going to make another salad-packed wrap :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense, I didn't get time to have lunch today

It's only salad...you practically burn calories eating it! :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ch'ien is at a sleepover at his best friend's flat. He's been to our house often but Ch'ien has never been there. DH dropped him off and it's in a really dodgy area. I know he'll be ok but still freaks me out a bit

We're going to a spring veggie braai (bbq) with the crazy lesbians tomorrow. I'm taking pineapple on skewers to grill...may make some sort of drizzle to put over it....hmm, requires some thought :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to make another salad-packed wrap :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense, I didn't get time to have lunch today
> 
> It's only salad...you practically burn calories eating it! :munch:Click to expand...

:haha: I like your logic. I did put some corriander pesto and feta on for protein...very nom nom even if it didn't have Branston pickles on it


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:
> 
> *Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:
> 
> Remind me...why was it you and your friend fell out...my memory banks tell me it was something about not having things in common any more but I might just have made that up :shrug:Click to expand...

I still don't _actually_ know:shrug: To me we never fell out, and she was just like ALL my friends who have gone off to live their lives in their various corners of the world, we call from time to time, but 'no news is good news' is the general ethos, and when I called her after a long time (I had not heard from her either I hasten to add!!) she completely rebuked me. There's more to the story I think though, since she said she'd been in hospital for 3 months being treated for depression (one of the things she reproached me for was not knowing this!:wacko:) so there seems to be some bigger problem than me not phoning her enough. But since she refuses to have any further contact with me I can't be of much help:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Ch'ien is at a sleepover at his best friend's flat. He's been to our house often but Ch'ien has never been there. DH dropped him off and it's in a really dodgy area. I know he'll be ok but still freaks me out a bit
> 
> We're going to a spring veggie braai (bbq) with the crazy lesbians tomorrow. I'm taking pineapple on skewers to grill...may make some sort of drizzle to put over it....hmm, requires some thought :-k

I'm sure Ch'ien will indeed be fine....it will be a character building experience :thumbup:

Oooo, veggie BBQ..as long as they're not vegan, you could also take some skewered halloumi to complement the pineapple?? NOMMO!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a nice idea, making pesto with coriander


----------



## TrinityMom

Hmmmmm....I think I'll grill the pineapple as dessert and drizzle some honey and rose syrup on it and serve it with vanilla ice cream :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a recipe for a spicy ginger based drizzle for pineapple I believe, I'll see if I can find it if you want?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Ch'ien is at a sleepover at his best friend's flat. He's been to our house often but Ch'ien has never been there. DH dropped him off and it's in a really dodgy area. I know he'll be ok but still freaks me out a bit
> 
> We're going to a spring veggie braai (bbq) with the crazy lesbians tomorrow. I'm taking pineapple on skewers to grill...may make some sort of drizzle to put over it....hmm, requires some thought :-k
> 
> I'm sure Ch'ien will indeed be fine....it will be a character building experience :thumbup:
> 
> Oooo, veggie BBQ..as long as they're not vegan, you could also take some skewered halloumi to complement the pineapple?? NOMMO!Click to expand...

Oooh, now I'm torn...sweet or savoury...:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

I used it as a dessert for guests once and it was tasty. The honey and rose icecream sounds good too :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a recipe for a spicy ginger based drizzle for pineapple I believe, I'll see if I can find it if you want?

Yes please :happydance:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:
> 
> *Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:
> 
> Remind me...why was it you and your friend fell out...my memory banks tell me it was something about not having things in common any more but I might just have made that up :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I dreamt last night I had this lovely pair or turquiose beaded sandals and this morning I thought yay I'll wear those shoes...but they were in dream landClick to expand...
> 
> How disappointing :nope:
> 
> I went for a couple of hours sleep earlier when OH came in from work and had some seriously weird dreams about spaceships and a girl I used to go to school with who kept telling me my mum was an alien :shrug:Click to expand...

OH no not an alien!!!! :haha:


HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:
> 
> *Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:
> 
> Remind me...why was it you and your friend fell out...my memory banks tell me it was something about not having things in common any more but I might just have made that up :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't _actually_ know:shrug: To me we never fell out, and she was just like ALL my friends who have gone off to live their lives in their various corners of the world, we call from time to time, but 'no news is good news' is the general ethos, and when I called her after a long time (I had not heard from her either I hasten to add!!) she completely rebuked me. There's more to the story I think though, since she said she'd been in hospital for 3 months being treated for depression (one of the things she reproached me for was not knowing this!:wacko:) so there seems to be some bigger problem than me not phoning her enough. But since she refuses to have any further contact with me I can't be of much help:shrug:Click to expand...


She is depressed don't take it personally. My friends and I chat a lot but not daily you know we have busy lives and a couple weeks can go by where we don't chat and then pick up where we left off.


----------



## TrinityMom

In the absence of turtle chatter...
https://www.youdopia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/super-turtle-lolmeme-lolturtle-aoooga-machete-pork-chop-cilantro-anaranjado.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

https://data.whicdn.com/images/8754822/funny-pictures-turtle-is-disappointed_140461266_thumb.jpg?1302641763


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a recipe for a spicy ginger based drizzle for pineapple I believe, I'll see if I can find it if you want?
> 
> Yes please :happydance:Click to expand...

Me and my big mouth, I can't find it!:dohh: It was from a magazine and I have lots of cut out recipes in a file I keep in the kitchen but it doesn't seem to be there:nope: I know it was called a Carpaccio de Ananas and was thin slices of fresh pineapple with a sweet sauce that had something surprising in it, ginger and a tiny amount of chopped red chilli pepper comes to mind, it was original but tasty. Sorry Trin:flower: All mouth and no trousers:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://cdn.imgfave.com/image_cache/1305597295906387.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> https://cdn.imgfave.com/image_cache/1305597295906387.gif

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Trin I was like Luna and felt Holly at about 14 weeks. I was coming home from work on the train and was nodding off and a dance move from within woke me up! It was Holly! Saying "Hi Mum! I'm here now!" :happydance: I was so excited to tell DH when I got home!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely picture show Trin :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and the boys are back from the cinema, they saw The Planet of the Apes, which is a film about my family https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif


----------



## Sarachka

dinner's in the oven - kinda junkish I'm affraid. Chicken steak and weight watchers oven chips.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hope Newbie has lots of great fertile sex this weekend :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> dinner's in the oven - kinda junkish I'm affraid. Chicken steak and weight watchers oven chips.

Sound tasty though! I've got lentils cooking and don't know what I'll have with them yet.:-k Probably courgette will be involved since our garden is having a courgette spasm at the moment, they just keep on comin' :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

u r so sweet b! :hugs: CD9 i think? i may try and send mj to work with a smile on his face today :haha:

Happy saturday turts! :wave: i did most of my cleaning yesterday so today may be a boring day for me. i am totally okay with this mind u!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooooo I've had an idea!! I'm going to get off my lazy skinny arse and go and fry up some onion and garlic to add to my lentils, with some diced ham and some tomato and courgette!! :munch: Don't tell The Ham Brigade!

Sarachka! the boys and their friends have takeaway pizza at my place tonight! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Brenda :hi: That sounds nice, having a tidy house to mong around in :thumbup: Wish I'd got most of my cleaning done today too, I only managed hoovering Holly's rug in her room and cleaning her window :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Brenda :hi: That sounds nice, having a tidy house to mong around in :thumbup: Wish I'd got most of my cleaning done today too, I only managed hoovering Holly's rug in her room and cleaning her window :blush:

My maid washed the walls today :blush: does that count :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Enjoy the lentils B. Tarq calls them littles :haha:

I am going to read in bed and hopefully sleep and sleep and sleep til LATE tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so hungry I could eat a South African https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/CHOCOL%7E1.GIF When I've had my lentils and ham and vegetable medley I'm going to have spaghetti bolognaise with lashings of parmesan for dessert :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Brenda :hi: That sounds nice, having a tidy house to mong around in :thumbup: Wish I'd got most of my cleaning done today too, I only managed hoovering Holly's rug in her room and cleaning her window :blush:
> 
> My maid washed the walls today :blush: does that count :shrug:Click to expand...

Of course it counts Trin! And that means I can count what DH did today; meaning I've mowed the lawn, planted a pear tree, emptied the dishwasher and hoovered the boys rooms:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trinno :hugs:

Time for my littles!! :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Good evening! Just checking in before I get dinner out (chicken Kiev and steamed veggies :munch: ). Had a lovely afternoon with my friend. We were at school together, and she was my bridesmaid but we're both terrible at arranging to see each other. She bought me some flowers and some wrist rattles for Lyra :) and we had tea and little cakes. Very relaxing afternoon. Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds lovel Essie. 

Reminds me, OH bought me some flowers today too. 

I skyped with my sis and Alex earlier. He had no pants on and sat on the potty to do a wee. What a good boy. My brothe in law said hello but no congratulations. That's typical of him.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow quiet Saturday, I guess _*I*_ wasn't there, spamming the thread like I do on weekdays!:haha:
> 
> *Essie* I hope you're having a great time with your friendypoos:hugs:
> 
> *Lissy* thanks for the compliment on my creations, when I've recovered from the Turtle mascot I'm knitting and that top I just finished (the armbands and neckband felt like they were never going to end!:wacko:) then I'll see if I can muster up something for Esme:thumbup:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I met up with my 'friend' who no longer wants to see me and she had a 23 month old daughter:shrug:
> 
> Remind me...why was it you and your friend fell out...my memory banks tell me it was something about not having things in common any more but I might just have made that up :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't _actually_ know:shrug: To me we never fell out, and she was just like ALL my friends who have gone off to live their lives in their various corners of the world, we call from time to time, but 'no news is good news' is the general ethos, and when I called her after a long time (I had not heard from her either I hasten to add!!) she completely rebuked me. There's more to the story I think though, since she said she'd been in hospital for 3 months being treated for depression (one of the things she reproached me for was not knowing this!:wacko:) so there seems to be some bigger problem than me not phoning her enough. But since she refuses to have any further contact with me I can't be of much help:shrug:Click to expand...

Ah well, her loss my lovely and most definitely her problem. Quite sad really. Noone can have too many friends no matter how scarcely you're in touch or what happens when you're not.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH and the boys are back from the cinema, they saw The Planet of the Apes, which is a film about my family https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif

I think that film looks fabbo...I do see a likeness :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Sounds lovel Essie.
> 
> Reminds me, OH bought me some flowers today too.
> 
> I skyped with my sis and Alex earlier. He had no pants on and sat on the potty to do a wee. What a good boy. My brothe in law said hello but no congratulations. That's typical of him.

:awww: clever Alex...not so clever BIL :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Essie* that sounds like a lovely Saturday and a yummo dinner!

*Sarachka* look at Big Boy now! Quite the doting father-to-be! Mine just told me at the dinner table that I was 'sexuellement penetrable' which you don't need much translation for I imagine! 

My gyn told me to be careful in the first weeks to not do too much sport or sex since I have a history of mc, so I don't know what to believe about the subject now :shrug: I just know I'd blame myself if I did have sex and then started bleeding though, so feel really scared to do it, even though it doesn't dislodge beans! I could try very gentle half entry non orgasmic sex? Thrilling! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all :wave: 

I've been quite lurky today, feeling a bit off. I remember feeling similar before having the girls so perhaps its getting close? :shrug: 

Kit, you've got an email. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Alex on the potty hey! I bought Holly easy-up nappies yesterday, since she doesn't like lying down for nappy changes like a baby anymore. :awww: See if I can train her to change her own nappy :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *Essie* that sounds like a lovely Saturday and a yummo dinner!
> 
> *Sarachka* look at Big Boy now! Quite the doting father-to-be! Mine just told me at the dinner table that I was 'sexuellement penetrable' which you don't need much translation for I imagine!
> 
> My gyn told me to be careful in the first weeks to not do too much sport or sex since I have a history of mc, so I don't know what to believe about the subject now :shrug: I just know I'd blame myself if I did have sex and then started bleeding though, so feel really scared to do it, even though it doesn't dislodge beans! I could try very gentle half entry non orgasmic sex? Thrilling! :haha:

We've done it 4 times now cos we did it this morning too. I don't let him get too carried away cos I don't want him slamming into my cervix. My wee stick today was v reassuring that my hcg levels must be rising for it to get darker. I'm antsy to do my other digi, will TRY and wait until Monday as then it will be a week since the first one.


----------



## Mollykins

Low to mid 30's all week... :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, which is a stupid thing to say since I'm already lying in bed :dohh: My tummy is full and I have a camomile tea and a book that DH has thrust upon me to read saying it's amazing, and funnily enough our film tastes couldn't be more different but we often coincide when it comes to books. And I do like French contemporary literature, it's often quite quirky and tender.

DH just told me I've grown love handles like when I was pregnant with Holly! Lovely jubbly, at 5.5 weeks :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Some Molly pics for our enjoyment.....


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Kit! :hugs: I hope it doesn't bother you that I have been sending pics for you to post. :blush: I really do appreciate it. :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Lol Molly. Nice lines!!


----------



## Sarachka

Love the cot bedding molls!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Essie* that sounds like a lovely Saturday and a yummo dinner!
> 
> *Sarachka* look at Big Boy now! Quite the doting father-to-be! Mine just told me at the dinner table that I was 'sexuellement penetrable' which you don't need much translation for I imagine!
> 
> My gyn told me to be careful in the first weeks to not do too much sport or sex since I have a history of mc, so I don't know what to believe about the subject now :shrug: I just know I'd blame myself if I did have sex and then started bleeding though, so feel really scared to do it, even though it doesn't dislodge beans! I could try very gentle half entry non orgasmic sex? Thrilling! :haha:
> 
> We've done it 4 times now cos we did it this morning too. I don't let him get too carried away cos I don't want him slamming into my cervix. My wee stick today was v reassuring that my hcg levels must be rising for it to get darker. I'm antsy to do my other digi, will TRY and wait until Monday as then it will be a week since the first one.Click to expand...

There's no reason why you shouldn't have sex, I think it's just when you've mc'd it screws your brain, even my DH is scared to do anything until it's looking like a sticky one!! A week for the digi is the best since if you calculate in the crudest way from your first one, at say 250 iu, doubling every 2 days, then you're safely to the 2000 iu threshold a week later. I did mine 2 days later coz the strips were really dark but I'd have waited a week if they looked nearer the 2 week than the 3 week part of 2-3!! And I waited 6 days from my 10dpo 1-2 and my 2nd one, so almost a week:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Sex
Coffee
Chips

Ive been a very bad girl today


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Kit! :hugs: I hope it doesn't bother you that I have been sending pics for you to post. :blush: I really do appreciate it. :flower:

My pleasure - no trouble at all. Keep 'em coming :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG, Molly you're pregnant! You're right about it not being as dark as you'd expect!! Now you have done your final weestick you are free, and can give birth to Leo today! :yipee: Gorge bedding, is that monkeys I spy? :happydance:
And splendid Tower Bridge!! Good luck Molly if you have Leo while I'm asleep :hugs:

Thanks for posting pics Kit :thumbup:

*Nighty night all, see you on the morrow xxxxxx  xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

B, OH is rather a hairy man and has some very... nimble feet we'll say and has been coined "the monkey man" so we thought it'd be fitting that we give Leo some monkey theme. :) He has 2 monkey blankets and a monkey hanging off his hamper, etc. Anyway, enough prattle from me. Sleep well lovey.


----------



## addie25

So my cup cakes came out amazing HOWEVER the frosting came out 2 soft. I used marshmallow fluff butter sugar and vanilla extract. Its way to soft i put it in the fridge. You think that will help it???


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> *Essie* that sounds like a lovely Saturday and a yummo dinner!
> 
> *Sarachka* look at Big Boy now! Quite the doting father-to-be! Mine just told me at the dinner table that I was 'sexuellement penetrable' which you don't need much translation for I imagine!
> 
> My gyn told me to be careful in the first weeks to not do too much sport or sex since I have a history of mc, so I don't know what to believe about the subject now :shrug: I just know I'd blame myself if I did have sex and then started bleeding though, so feel really scared to do it, even though it doesn't dislodge beans! I could try very gentle half entry non orgasmic sex? Thrilling! :haha:

I would just listen even tho it's true you can not do anything to create a m/c if they are going to happen it will happen regardless of what you do. I still like to be careful tho.


----------



## addie25

I just added crisco to it and put it back in the fridge hopefully it gets harder!!!!!


----------



## poas

Evening all turtles, I hope you are all well? I am feeling very tired and in pain-much as I know I will miss my bump and being pregnant-I can't honestly say I would be disappointed should I go into labour tonight!!! I just want to be rid of these spd pains! However I am sure it is comfortable for Esme, and that she will come near her due date.....................which is only right,but seems a helluva long time! An eternity away as one monkey put it :)


----------



## kit_cat

Evening Lissy.
Esme will be here all too soon although I know it doesn't feel like it particularly when you're in pain - you're so nearly there!

Any update on Harri and your second opinion?


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Evening all turtles, I hope you are all well? I am feeling very tired and in pain-much as I know I will miss my bump and being pregnant-I can't honestly say I would be disappointed should I go into labour tonight!!! I just want to be rid of these spd pains! However I am sure it is comfortable for Esme, and that she will come near her due date.....................which is only right,but seems a helluva long time! An eternity away as one monkey put it :)

Big hugs :hugs: You never know she may come early!! Ill cross my fingers and toes!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I just added crisco to it and put it back in the fridge hopefully it gets harder!!!!!

I'm afraid I have no idea about these things..I've never made a cupcake in my life :blush:


----------



## poas

I was told to call back on monday to have a phone consultation....which seems stupid. Harri is sleeping at my Mum's tonight-I don't want him to have any idea that there is cause for worry,but I would be lying if I said I was happy he's not here-I prefer to be able to check on him....I just can't wait to be proven to be a paranoid worrying mum,that's all I want. I think that's kind of why I am feeling so done with this pregnancy-I feel so immobile and helpless that I feel like I am useless to him if he did need me.
How is Cara doing? Sorry to be so self centred! And Addie, I always chill frosting for about 20 mins if it is too loose, but sometimes you just have to make a new batch sadly! Oh and I have no idea what crisco is lol


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I just added crisco to it and put it back in the fridge hopefully it gets harder!!!!!
> 
> I'm afraid I have no idea about these things..I've never made a cupcake in my life :blush:Click to expand...

It's getting harder. I will just keep it in the fridge. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I just added crisco to it and put it back in the fridge hopefully it gets harder!!!!!
> 
> I'm afraid I have no idea about these things..I've never made a cupcake in my life :blush:Click to expand...

:shock:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I was told to call back on monday to have a phone consultation....which seems stupid. Harri is sleeping at my Mum's tonight-I don't want him to have any idea that there is cause for worry,but I would be lying if I said I was happy he's not here-I prefer to be able to check on him....I just can't wait to be proven to be a paranoid worrying mum,that's all I want. I think that's kind of why I am feeling so done with this pregnancy-I feel so immobile and helpless that I feel like I am useless to him if he did need me.
> How is Cara doing? Sorry to be so self centred! And Addie, I always chill frosting for about 20 mins if it is too loose, but sometimes you just have to make a new batch sadly! Oh and I have no idea what crisco is lol

Not self centred at all lovely :hugs:

Cara is great thanks - growing and changing every day...time is going so fast, she's going to be 7 weeks old on Monday! :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Lissy, sorry about the worry and the pain. :hugs: my pain has kicked up to a whole new level in the last few days.:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I just added crisco to it and put it back in the fridge hopefully it gets harder!!!!!
> 
> I'm afraid I have no idea about these things..I've never made a cupcake in my life :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

'Tis true - oh the shame :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I was told to call back on monday to have a phone consultation....which seems stupid. Harri is sleeping at my Mum's tonight-I don't want him to have any idea that there is cause for worry,but I would be lying if I said I was happy he's not here-I prefer to be able to check on him....I just can't wait to be proven to be a paranoid worrying mum,that's all I want. I think that's kind of why I am feeling so done with this pregnancy-I feel so immobile and helpless that I feel like I am useless to him if he did need me.
> How is Cara doing? Sorry to be so self centred! And Addie, I always chill frosting for about 20 mins if it is too loose, but sometimes you just have to make a new batch sadly! Oh and I have no idea what crisco is lol
> 
> 
> Not self centred at all lovely :hugs:
> 
> Cara is great thanks - growing and changing every day...time is going so fast, she's going to be 7 weeks old on Monday! :shock:Click to expand...

Holy... Shh you'll wake the baby. 7 weeks already??? .... I feel suddenly ages older.


----------



## kit_cat

I must retire for the evening....it's a late one for me in fact I'm surprised Molly hasn't scolded me before now :winkwink:

Nighty night all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I was told to call back on monday to have a phone consultation....which seems stupid. Harri is sleeping at my Mum's tonight-I don't want him to have any idea that there is cause for worry,but I would be lying if I said I was happy he's not here-I prefer to be able to check on him....I just can't wait to be proven to be a paranoid worrying mum,that's all I want. I think that's kind of why I am feeling so done with this pregnancy-I feel so immobile and helpless that I feel like I am useless to him if he did need me.
> How is Cara doing? Sorry to be so self centred! And Addie, I always chill frosting for about 20 mins if it is too loose, but sometimes you just have to make a new batch sadly! Oh and I have no idea what crisco is lol
> 
> 
> Not self centred at all lovely :hugs:
> 
> Cara is great thanks - growing and changing every day...time is going so fast, she's going to be 7 weeks old on Monday! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy... Shh you'll wake the baby. 7 weeks already??? .... I feel suddenly ages older.Click to expand...

:haha:

I know, unbelievable isn't it!


----------



## poas

God it really DOESN'T seem possible! Molly, I'm sorry you are in pain, Leo preparing to make a swift exit?


----------



## LunaLady

Molly! I hope you're feeling signs of impending labor!! :dance:

I'm getting SO IMPATIENT TO MEET LEO!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, in the last two weeks or so I have been suffering...

...with uncontrollably stinky armpits!!!!!!!! How annoying!!! :growlmad:

NOTHING I can do keeps the stink away. I've tried about four different deodorants, essential oils, carrier oils, crystal rock deo, lemon juice... Nothing. I'm at the point where I'm washing my pits with soap and warm water a couple times a day because I'm revolted by the smell! GAH!

I took a shower about four hours ago and I scrubbed them really good and shaved and everything... I didn't apply anything on them - no deo, no lotion, oil, nothing... and they already stink and I want to go wash them again.

I wonder if it's pregnancy related? I've never had such an issue with stinky pits! In the past I have only worn deo on hot days or when I'd be working up a sweat. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

*Newbie!
*
YAY FOR YOUR JUICY GINNY! :dance:

*Catch that eggy this week!!* :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> I must retire for the evening....it's a late one for me in fact I'm surprised Molly hasn't scolded me before now :winkwink:
> 
> Nighty night all :hugs:

:sleep: well and wow 7 weeks went by soooo fast!!!


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Okay, in the last two weeks or so I have been suffering...
> 
> ...with uncontrollably stinky armpits!!!!!!!! How annoying!!! :growlmad:
> 
> NOTHING I can do keeps the stink away. I've tried about four different deodorants, essential oils, carrier oils, crystal rock deo, lemon juice... Nothing. I'm at the point where I'm washing my pits with soap and warm water a couple times a day because I'm revolted by the smell! GAH!
> 
> I took a shower about four hours ago and I scrubbed them really good and shaved and everything... I didn't apply anything on them - no deo, no lotion, oil, nothing... and they already stink and I want to go wash them again.
> 
> I wonder if it's pregnancy related? I've never had such an issue with stinky pits! In the past I have only worn deo on hot days or when I'd be working up a sweat. :shrug:

Poor you Luna that must be a horrible problem. Have you tried Mitchum? I used this when I was working at the summer camp in Michigan when I wouldn't always have time to shower in the mornings. https://www.pakcosmetics.com/images/content/productimgLarge/RevlonMitchum2.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

I used to use Mitchum in highschool, actually! It does work really well. I've tried to stay away from aluminum based deodorants for a few years now, though. Once I stopped using them and switched to essential oils and such I found I didn't stink as much and then stopped putting stuff on my pits all together... but this 'new-found' stinkiness is enough to make me buy some hard core aluminum stuff. I may be a hippy, but I don't want to be a _stinky hippy_!


----------



## LunaLady

That's cool you used to work at a summer camp in Michigan! Just for fun or do you have family there?? My husband is from Wisconsin, which is in that general area. I don't know the midwest geography well enough without looking it up to say how close they are, but I know they are all kinda in the same part of the country. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Was looking back through the thread to find my BFP post and look at this post from Bethany:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ome-world-turtle-babies-1949.html#post9347268

Look at little Holly! She has grown soooo much in the last six months!!!!!! :awww:


----------



## addie25

AHAHHA I can not believe I missed that post!!


----------



## addie25

Omg dh is throwing up all over the place he is sick!!! I feel so bad for him and I also hope I don't get sick be4 my transfer!!! I think he is a bit delusional he is now singing a song about how he loves me bc I take care of him! He's funny. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Omg dh is throwing up all over the place he is sick!!! I feel so bad for him and I also hope I don't get sick be4 my transfer!!! I think he is a bit delusional he is now singing a song about how he loves me bc I take care of him! He's funny. :haha:

Eeep! Stay away from him!! I hope he feels better, soon....


----------



## addie25

I hope he feels better as well. It would have been nice to spend a few days with his grandpa. Maybe it is just a 24 hour bug and he wakes up feeling better.


----------



## addie25

So quiet on here tonight. :-=


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I just added crisco to it and put it back in the fridge hopefully it gets harder!!!!!
> 
> I'm afraid I have no idea about these things..I've never made a cupcake in my life :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis true - oh the shame :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...

Oh ive made SO many desserts. I LOVE baking. :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> I must retire for the evening....it's a late one for me in fact I'm surprised Molly hasn't scolded me before now :winkwink:
> 
> Nighty night all :hugs:

I blame pre labour baby brain. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> God it really DOESN'T seem possible! Molly, I'm sorry you are in pain, Leo preparing to make a swift exit?

I hope so!


----------



## LunaLady

How are you feeling, Molls???? :loopy:


----------



## Mollykins

Meh. I'm not sure? :haha: How are you feeling? How does it feel to be in your31st week?


----------



## LunaLady

Feeling fine today. I did cry last night because I feel like 9 weeks left is a long time... I'm kinda done being pregnant! :shrug:

I bet you're done, too! :haha: I hope Leo comes soon! What was my prediction? I forgot already :-k


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Feeling fine today. I did cry last night because I feel like 9 weeks left is a long time... I'm kinda done being pregnant! :shrug:
> 
> I bet you're done, too! :haha: I hope Leo comes soon! What was my prediction? I forgot already :-k

You guessed today and 8lbs :) 
I had a break down last night (well 3am) because our dining table project is still not finished.
I want to have him out but I want him to stay in at the same time. It's about... 70% of me wants him to stay in. Weird huh?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling fine today. I did cry last night because I feel like 9 weeks left is a long time... I'm kinda done being pregnant! :shrug:
> 
> I bet you're done, too! :haha: I hope Leo comes soon! What was my prediction? I forgot already :-k
> 
> You guessed today and 8lbs :)
> I had a break down last night (well 3am) because our dining table project is still not finished.
> I want to have him out but I want him to stay in at the same time. It's about... 70% of me wants him to stay in. Weird huh?Click to expand...

Oh, well I guess my prediction is wrong... again!! I suck at that :dohh:

Maybe you guys can get the table done tomorrow? Can some of the family come over and help?

Yes, you are weird for wanting him to stay in, still! :haha: I think I'll be clawing my skin off if I make it to 40 weeks.... I'm hoping for an early showing for my little one... :thumbup: Though, it's probably not likely :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling fine today. I did cry last night because I feel like 9 weeks left is a long time... I'm kinda done being pregnant! :shrug:
> 
> I bet you're done, too! :haha: I hope Leo comes soon! What was my prediction? I forgot already :-k
> 
> You guessed today and 8lbs :)
> I had a break down last night (well 3am) because our dining table project is still not finished.
> I want to have him out but I want him to stay in at the same time. It's about... 70% of me wants him to stay in. Weird huh?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well I guess my prediction is wrong... again!! I suck at that :dohh:
> 
> Maybe you guys can get the table done tomorrow? Can some of the family come over and help?
> 
> Yes, you are weird for wanting him to stay in, still! :haha: I think I'll be clawing my skin off if I make it to 40 weeks.... I'm hoping for an early showing for my little one... :thumbup: Though, it's probably not likely :haha:Click to expand...

It's all the sanding that takes forever. It's all by hand. :dohh: OH will not let me help tonight though. I am only allowed to rest on the couch until I'm ready to go to bed. He's being a bossy boots tonight. As for family... We do not really have a lot here, let alone available right now. Labor Day weekend and all. 

What has you wanting to deliver early? Just pain? Wanting your body back?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Molly :hi:

No Leo while I slept then? I have learnt alot on this thread -I would never have thought one could lose one's plug so early and then go on to fully bake one's baby :shrug: Nor that one could come home from work on the last day before ML and lose one's waters! :haha:

You're crazy wanting him in still, I'd be too excited to meet him and tickle his toes by now, and too sick of not being able to cycle!! Well he'll deffo be coming sooner rather than later now! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna! Hasn't Holly grown just?!!! She was 7 months old when I first joined BnB, she's learnt to walk and eat food with you guys, and soon she'll be talking and going to the toilet! 

And who's the smelly one now? :holly: I think it's quite common to get B.O. when you're pregnant, and I think there's even an old wives tale that says it's when you carry boys, like getting hairier legs!! But I may be making that up! I'd abolish that particular hippy principle just for a few weeks and get a potent deodorant and feel nice and fresh during your pregnancy :shrug: You do have a car and a computer after all which use some very environmentally unfriendly and non biodegradable materials (don't tell me your lappy is made from fairtrade microchips and bamboo :tease:)....so I say what's a bit of armpit luxury when you're heavily pregnant? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning B. :wave: 

When I looked up the whole plug losing business it not only said that one could lose their plug weeks in advance but that it can regenerate. Pretty impressive I say. 

I have said before and I'll say again... this baby cannot come out into the sanding (at least) is finished. :smug: 

I am excited to meet him and to see what OH and I together look like in the face of a little boy but... :shrug: I'm not quite ready yet. 

How's your morning so far?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna! Hasn't Holly grown just?!!! She was 7 months old when I first joined BnB, she's learnt to walk and eat food with you guys, and soon she'll be talking and going to the toilet!
> 
> And who's the smelly one now? :holly: I think it's quite common to get B.O. when you're pregnant, and I think there's even an old wives tale that says it's when you carry boys, like getting hairier legs!! But I may be making that up! I'd abolish that particular hippy principle just for a few weeks and get a potent deodorant and feel nice and fresh during your pregnancy :shrug: You do have a car and a computer after all which use some very environmentally unfriendly and non biodegradable materials (don't tell me your lappy is made from fairtrade microchips and bamboo :tease:)....so I say what's a bit of armpit luxury when you're heavily pregnant? :shrug:

I agree with B here Luna. Spoil yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Mmmmmm fresh peach. :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi lovers. Alice woke me up early to alert me that OH had shut the door through to the kitchen, blocking her route to the cat flap. What a good girl. 

I've been having really bad night sweats for the last few days. It's not even that hot and ive been sleeping nekkid but I wake up all icky and wet. Naaaaaasty.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*KIT!* I can't believe Cara is 7 weeks already! That means you're a professional mum now because when I had Holly I decided in my mind in the first week or 2 that a baby becomes a proper baby at 6 weeks old, before that it's just a little cocktail sausage, and by the same phenomenon you become a proper mother after 6 weeks of mothering, before that you are just a lady flailing randomly about with a cocktail sausage. So you and Cara are now officially a real Mother and Baby :cloud9: Same goes for you Essie (and LS if you're around) :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Good morning B. :wave:
> 
> When I looked up the whole plug losing business it not only said that one could lose their plug weeks in advance but that it can regenerate. Pretty impressive I say.
> 
> I have said before and I'll say again... this baby cannot come out into the sanding (at least) is finished. :smug:
> 
> I am excited to meet him and to see what OH and I together look like in the face of a little boy but... :shrug: I'm not quite ready yet.
> 
> How's your morning so far?

I've got to sand the garden furniture and put some protector on it but it rained in the night and is too wet now!

I'm having a lazy morning- DH left early to do a bike race that I was going to do but since I'm preggo he's taken my place. So while the cat's away the mice play- Holly and I had breakfast in my bed and made loads of toasty crumbs and drank tea. Now she's gone off all smug in her new slippers to play with the 4 boys who are watching cartoons in the lounge, so I'm in bed with my lappy being a BnB drop out :thumbup:

You're up late again Molly!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hi lovers. Alice woke me up early to alert me that OH had shut the door through to the kitchen, blocking her route to the cat flap. What a good girl.
> 
> I've been having really bad night sweats for the last few days. It's not even that hot and ive been sleeping nekkid but I wake up all icky and wet. Naaaaaasty.

I had that one or 2 nights last week, but now it is actually 30° and muggy I'm fine, stoopid huh! I did wake up feeling physically sick at 3am on account of a nightmare I had last night- in brief, I was at a childhood friends house and her dad came home and sexually abused her in front of me and I went into the bathroom to call the police but I couldn't find the number for the local police station, the telephone directory was just full of recipes for desserts, and in the end I found the number, it was _*SEDCDD*_ and I was like 'wtf, why have they got letters instead of numbers to call' and it was all stressful and panicky and I woke up feeling yukky :nope: Don't know where that dream came from because I've never seen such an awful thing in real life:shrug:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Hi lovers. Alice woke me up early to alert me that OH had shut the door through to the kitchen, blocking her route to the cat flap. What a good girl.
> 
> I've been having really bad night sweats for the last few days. It's not even that hot and ive been sleeping nekkid but I wake up all icky and wet. Naaaaaasty.

Glenn told me he knew I was pregnant because of how hot I was, normally I'm cold but he said it was like sleeping next to an oven.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> *KIT!* I can't believe Cara is 7 weeks already! That means you're a professional mum now because when I had Holly I decided in my mind in the first week or 2 that a baby becomes a proper baby at 6 weeks old, before that it's just a little cocktail sausage, and by the same phenomenon you become a proper mother after 6 weeks of mothering, before that you are just a lady flailing randomly about with a cocktail sausage. So you and Cara are now officially a real Mother and Baby :cloud9: Same goes for you Essie (and LS if you're around) :thumbup:

I will let Lyra know she is now officially a baby (or will be on Wednesday). Officially a mother :cloud9: hasn't six weeks flown by though? Just think as Cara and Lyra were being born your and Sarachkas beans were just waiting for fertilising and thinking about starting to grow. One turtle baby out, one sticky turtle bean in :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tea and toast in bed this morning! I took these on my phone to prove to DH that Holly and I didn't do anything naughty this morning:haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7









003.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









004.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Mmmmmm fresh peach. :munch:

Watch out Trin!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh god I've just remembered I have my favourite triple combination EVER in the house - peanut butter, jam and toast. I'm totally giving up on trying to sleep and going to endulge in my fave breakie. 

My boobs feel like bowling balls today. 

My sister and I texted a bit last night. I thought she'd had early private scans but turns out she had private 12 wk scans and ignored the NHS ones bc of all the NHS's incompetence with her first pregnancy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

10:15am. S'pose I'd better get up. I have slight travel sickness again I think! Not sure though, might just be peckish. 

Tidying my studio is my first thing to do today...might actually have a clear out rather than just a superficial tidy. We shall see.

Have lovely Sundays folks :flower: Catch ya laters xxxxx


----------



## Essie

We are going shopping this morning. It's my mums birthday on Tuesday so we're hunting for something from Lyra. I bet she'll cry when she gets a card saying "to granny".


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I can't wait to have tea parties in bed with my LO. Except my OH can sleep til noon most days so it might be a tight squeeze / silent tea party


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm fresh peach. :munch:
> 
> Watch out Trin!!Click to expand...

:shock:hands off the peach :grr:


----------



## TrinityMom

My boys are fighting over string :dohh:

I have woken up with a headache that is threatening my eyes :nope: Not very pleasant. DH is painting the chest of drawers for me because he doesn't want me to paint but HE HASN"T STARTED YET!!!! I am trying to be very patient but I am failing

I hope this works. It's my BIL and SIL. Look how tiny she is for 7 months!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150786939310570


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Holly I can't wait to have tea parties in bed with my LO. Except my OH can sleep til noon most days so it might be a tight squeeze / silent tea party

He will learn to wake up! Babies are pretty hard to ignore


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly I can't wait to have tea parties in bed with my LO. Except my OH can sleep til noon most days so it might be a tight squeeze / silent tea party

He probably won't sleep til noon with Lila/Noah climbing over him and giving him glasgow kisses! Tea parties in bed are the best:happydance: Enjoy your American style breakfast:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww tea and toast in bed. So sweet. :awww: 

I am up late again. Another pre labour symptom I'm afraid. I had it with the girls as well. 

Morning Sez, Trin, and Essie. :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

don't be affraid, embrace it and go into labour, pls. For us!


----------



## Sarachka

Luna there's a company called "Bunac" that runs a "Camp America" programme which recruits people from around the world to work in USA summer camps. I did it in 2001 & 2002. 2001 was THE summer of my life. I just had a riot. I absolutely loved it and didn't want to leave.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Aww tea and toast in bed. So sweet. :awww:
> 
> I am up late again. Another pre labour symptom I'm afraid. I had it with the girls as well.
> 
> Morning Sez, Trin, and Essie. :wave:

Morning Mollz

You're so close :happydance:

Min dae are they say here - means few days...old term from when boys were conscripted into the army and counted down the days til they could leave. Lots of people say it at the end of pregnancy


----------



## Mollykins

Sez, I think I should wait until next Saturday. :-k 

Min dae eh? I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Well Molly, if you are so sure about keeping Leo in, can we swap due dates? :)


----------



## Sarachka

i just dropped my phone and smashed the screen!!!!!


----------



## poas

On the upside you could see it as pregnancy clumsiness....do you have insurance?I'd be pissed dude.


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Well Molly, if you are so sure about keeping Leo in, can we swap due dates? :)

:haha: No thank you. I don't think I want him in THAT long. :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> i just dropped my phone and smashed the screen!!!!!

Oh my gee that sucks. I did that to one of my old flip phones. No insurance. :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Morning Molly :wave:

I just fed Lyra in public for the first time. Well in the corner of a half empty m&s cafe. But still I feel all empowered and proud of myself :smug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning turts :)

my tummy feels really heavy the last week,bit worried about my fluid levels


https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/919/31weeks.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

lovely bump Clare, I can;t believe how far gone you are already!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know its crazy! i miss my waist :haha:
heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
13 wkshttps://img852.imageshack.us/img852/8950/13weeks.jpg
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9571/191td.jpg
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg
Here u go 24 week big fat bumpy pic lol

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3239/24wkt.jpg
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/919/31weeks.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turts ! 

Love the bump Claire xxx

So I wore brown to the wedding yesterday .... I know shocking 
Lauren an I are not talking to dh today as he was wasted at the free bar .... In his defense I think it was drinking plus the tiredness ... As he only had a couple lol 

It's our 2 year wedding anniversary tomorrow so we will see what he comes up with ! 

Hi all .... Essie well done on the nip !! I imagine it will
Just get easier and easier now xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

just wondering if u turts can help.

im all of a suddening feeling a little down about everything.im having such a negative view of EVERYTHING>this isnt like me im usually very happy and positive.did any of u mums to be feel like this:wacko:

if i would have read this post this time last yr i think i would have been so annoyed that someone was down when they were preg.i feel so ungrateful :( x


----------



## Crunchie

Babyhopes 

It is so normal my love - remember as well you are most likely not sleeping ( bloody dogs ) - I also felt negative at some points ..... Being told I had an underactive thyroid ..... Low Iron.... Water infection ... It's just felt it was one thing after another !!! I was doing it all by the book .... Even not eating ham !!!

Also your hormones are going crazy .... If I told you some of the feelings I have had since having Lauren you would really wanted to get me committed !!!!

Have a few lazy days and if you need to take time off work then please do it ! I still feel guilty that I did not rest up more 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I just had like a 3 hour nap! Soooo wiped out.


----------



## addie25

B lovely tea pictures!!! 

WOW lovely bump pics its so amazing the changes that take place.

Well I did not avoid getting sick. My throat hurts :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Feel better soon Addie!

https://data.whicdn.com/images/14268875/tumblr_lqva9wljNw1r1lm0eo1_500_large.jpg


----------



## addie25

Thanks Sarah!!!! I don't feel horrible so I hope it is just passing and nothing will come of the scratchy throat.


----------



## TrinityMom

We're back from our braai. It was nice except that it was lunch and we ate at 4pm. I was starving!

Also, so unimpressed with DH. He didn't paint the chest of drawers so I painted it before we went and he was saying well it's my choice to do it. He will do it, just later....um, when?? After the baby is born?? So sick of how hard done by he is. He went to training twice this week, he has time to do his knife making etc, and what did I do this week? I worked. 6 days. And I'm exhausted. Fed up and had enough :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Ok this week I am going to learn those 2 songs on the piano I don't care I'd I have to sit at the piano all day I will learn them!!!! Dh just listened to a song n then played it no issue soooooooo jealous.


----------



## addie25

Big :hugs: Trin!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Feeling fine today. I did cry last night because I feel like 9 weeks left is a long time... I'm kinda done being pregnant! :shrug:
> 
> I bet you're done, too! :haha: I hope Leo comes soon! What was my prediction? I forgot already :-k
> 
> You guessed today and 8lbs :)
> I had a break down last night (well 3am) because our dining table project is still not finished.
> I want to have him out but I want him to stay in at the same time. It's about... 70% of me wants him to stay in. Weird huh?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well I guess my prediction is wrong... again!! I suck at that :dohh:
> 
> Maybe you guys can get the table done tomorrow? Can some of the family come over and help?
> 
> Yes, you are weird for wanting him to stay in, still! :haha: I think I'll be clawing my skin off if I make it to 40 weeks.... I'm hoping for an early showing for my little one... :thumbup: Though, it's probably not likely :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all the sanding that takes forever. It's all by hand. :dohh: OH will not let me help tonight though. I am only allowed to rest on the couch until I'm ready to go to bed. He's being a bossy boots tonight. As for family... We do not really have a lot here, let alone available right now. Labor Day weekend and all.
> 
> What has you wanting to deliver early? Just pain? Wanting your body back?Click to expand...

Ah, yes - the sanding. That would take forever. Good on your DH for being bossy boots! :thumbup:

Well, for one I'd like him to have the birthday of Nov. 1st. 11/1/11 (or 11/11/11, I suppose :dohh:), but also, I'd like to have my body back... :blush: I never thought I'd say that because I don't have a stressful or demanding life in any way shape or form, so being pregnant doesn't get in the way or make my life harder, but I just.... want to be able to roll over in bed without having to get out of bed and reposition, and get into the truck without feeling like I'm going to burst my water sack, and bend over to pick something up without seeing stars... little things, I guess. :shrug: 

I'm just complaining!!!!! Ignore me!!!! :ignore:



HollyMonkey said:


> Luna! Hasn't Holly grown just?!!! She was 7 months old when I first joined BnB, she's learnt to walk and eat food with you guys, and soon she'll be talking and going to the toilet!
> 
> And who's the smelly one now? :holly: I think it's quite common to get B.O. when you're pregnant, and I think there's even an old wives tale that says it's when you carry boys, like getting hairier legs!! But I may be making that up! I'd abolish that particular hippy principle just for a few weeks and get a potent deodorant and feel nice and fresh during your pregnancy :shrug: You do have a car and a computer after all which use some very environmentally unfriendly and non biodegradable materials (don't tell me your lappy is made from fairtrade microchips and bamboo :tease:)....so I say what's a bit of armpit luxury when you're heavily pregnant? :shrug:

So yesterday I was in tears in front of DH over the smelly pits and he says, "Why don't you just put straight baking soda on them?" And I said, "That will burn my pits, I know it will - that's why I've never done that! And the LUSH deodorant has a base of baking soda and it burns my pits and gives me a horrible rash..." Which is all true, but he just shrugged his shoulders and gave an 'Well, I don't know what else to tell you' face :shrug:
I stomped down to the laundry room and defiantly did as DH suggested and rubbed straight baking soda into my pits and waited for a burn, but it never came! And that was yesterday after I posted and they have STILL no smell to them!! That DH... so cheeky! :dohh:

We'll see if the affect lasts... if not I'm getting some serious deo. :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Tea and toast in bed this morning! I took these on my phone to prove to DH that Holly and I didn't do anything naughty this morning:haha:

YOU GUYS ARE TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!! Omg, she looks so adorable and grown up with her tea cup! She looks sooooo :smug: to be having tea and toast in bed with mommy!! :cloud9:



Sarachka said:


> Luna there's a company called "Bunac" that runs a "Camp America" programme which recruits people from around the world to work in USA summer camps. I did it in 2001 & 2002. 2001 was THE summer of my life. I just had a riot. I absolutely loved it and didn't want to leave.

That's so fun!! What an experience that must have been. I really loved summer camp growing up, so I know the feeling :cloud9:



babyhopes2010 said:


> just wondering if u turts can help.
> 
> im all of a suddening feeling a little down about everything.im having such a negative view of EVERYTHING>this isnt like me im usually very happy and positive.did any of u mums to be feel like this:wacko:
> 
> if i would have read this post this time last yr i think i would have been so annoyed that someone was down when they were preg.i feel so ungrateful :( x

:hugs: Sorry you're feeling down, Clare. I think it's all normal. I think it's all hormonal. I get down days, too. I mean, for goodness sake - I was in tears yesterday over my ARM PITS BEING STINKY......... :dohh:

We are almost done, even though it seems like we still have ages.... We can do it!

And your bump looks lovely!! I think I'm about twice the size of you...........!


----------



## Sarachka

woooa ok so here is my first anxiety attack pregnant. I can't take anything and have no idea how to make is subside. Any ideas?!?!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> woooa ok so here is my first anxiety attack pregnant. I can't take anything and have no idea how to make is subside. Any ideas?!?!

Whats the attack about? I just take deep breaths and close my eyes and think of the baby inside me that wants a nice calm environment (I had panik attacks at my old job when I was pregnant because it was like being in hell!!!)


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> woooa ok so here is my first anxiety attack pregnant. I can't take anything and have no idea how to make is subside. Any ideas?!?!

Maybe some lavender or chamomile tea? It may just be the placebo affect of just performing the actions of making the tea and taking gentle sips of it, but it might work? Or some lavender essential oil in a burner? Smells lovely and can help foster a calm environment. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## addie25

omg dh is hilariousssssss i was holding up a shirt and i say "my god i destroyed this shirt in the wash" and then i held up a baby shirt that was in the closet and he goes "omg did you shrink that" ahahahahahhahaha it was clearly a baby outfit with a duck on it he's so funny!! And he was 100% serious.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening Gremlins!

Holly has only just gone to bed since we had a walk this evening and then she didn't really know what to make of the dippy egg with soldiers I made her as an excuse for dinner so ended up having to cook something proper for her :dohh: 

Hope you've all had lovely Sundays! I've been cutting fabric for Holly's winter wardrobe and watched some athletics with the boys, then a little walk this evening with DH and LO, quiet Sunday but pleasant :thumbup:

Big day for dss the younger tomorrow, he starts high school :awww:

Off for a catch up, but I might drift off, I'm on my lurker on the sofa snuggled under my softy blanket :cloud9: and am feeling sleepy now the wriggler is in bed and all is calm!


----------



## HollyMonkey

To add to the other suggestions, you could go for a walk Sarachka? I find a walk always settles the nerves :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew Trin you're still alive, grumpy but alive. I was worried about the food situation :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay Luna for bicarb armpits! :yipee: I didn't know that worked as a deodorant!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely bump parade Clare! :cloud9: And don't worry love, no one goes 9 months without the odd moment of feeling down, pregnant or not, and 3rd tri is a big old challenge! Drove me mad, it was one thing after another! You're doing just fine and your bump looks fantastic and you'll feel better in a day or two. Lots of monkey hugs:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

i need stop crying and gt myself something to eat, it's not good that I haven't eaten since 9am. There's nothing rly in the house.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep you need foody Sarachka! Why are you panicky, have you argued with oh or do they come out of the blue? The cupboards are pretty bare here too :nope: I have to shop tomorrow. Making a frankendinner of grated ginger and onion fried up in some oil and soya sauce with some mushrooms and green beans, then all mixed up with rice. Cheese and yoghurt for dessert :munch: I was just wishing I lived in England just for tonight so I could order a chinese takeaway, I could murder one! :haha: But my frankenwok should do the trick.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho I cut Holly's fringe today so she can actually see, and it's very wonky and a bit short, looks like a Black Adder bowl cut :haha: She always looks gorgeous though so it doesn't matter! 

And I have a new idea for what I want for my birthday! :dance: If anyone can guess what it is they win a bunch of bananas :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Yep you need foody Sarachka! Why are you panicky, have you argued with oh or do they come out of the blue? The cupboards are pretty bare here too :nope: I have to shop tomorrow. Making a frankendinner of grated ginger and onion fried up in some oil and soya sauce with some mushrooms and green beans, then all mixed up with rice. Cheese and yoghurt for dessert :munch: I was just wishing I lived in England just for tonight so I could order a chinese takeaway, I could murder one! :haha: But my frankenwok should do the trick.

Thank you Holls, my anxiety is under investigation to see if it's hormonal. If it is - boy this next 8 months is going to be colourful lol. 

Thanks for being so lovely :hugs:

If you come to visit England before we pop, we have to meet up somewhere and spend all day in a chinese all-you-can-eat buffet, deal?

https://www.****scorner.com/upload/1269169513.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just stuffed my lurkberry in my mouth and ate all that lot up :thumbup: Thankyou! Actually there's one of those 5mins in the car from me but dragging Hollinka out of bed just so I can stuff my face seems a bit cruel, though I'm sure it will happen one night if baby sticks! :dust:

Maybe the pregnancy hormones will balance things out? :shrug:You get lots of feel good hormones with a pregnancy too :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies just a quick post to say I won't be ttc anymore! This is my decision and is likely we will also be going our separate ways as he has been given far too many opportunities to changE and make the effort and he hasn't done I will be calling my doctor for an appointment to discuss the mirena coil as I have previously had the implant and have been on the pill and was always forgetting it! :doh: and I'm not at all bothered about a baby any more as he isn't the person I thought he was and would be a big mistake for me to have his child. I will not be a doormat any longer and allow him to treat me like crap! I am actually looking forward to single life and the freedom that goes with it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And deal for the all day buffet but it would have to be now! Coz soon I have to knuckle down to my gd diet, ARRRGH! But I'm waiting for my scan before going all out!

Oh yes, my mum and niece are coming over not next weekend the one after! :yipee: Not my sister of course but hey you can't have everything. Only 2yrs nearly we're in our new house. Nor did she visit in our old house, where we were for 5yrs. Grumble grumble.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good for you Ginge :thumbup: It sounds like the right thing for the moment, you've been hurt alot in love recently :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I'm very proud of you Ging good for you taking control of your life!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm sorry Ginge but you're so young and really deserve to be TTC with someone who deserves you


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :hi:

Ever had one of those days where you haven't stopped but have achieved nothing and couldn't honestly say what you've done with your time? Well, that's me and OH today! The one thing I definitely wanted to get done today was a HUGE pile of ironing and guess what? The mahoosive pile is still untouched :shrug: Anyway...bla bla bla (I'm sooo boring eh?)

So, what about you all? Good days I hope? My friend is coming to visit tomorrow with her twin girls - should be fun :thumbup: and then I have the health visitor on Tuesday who will come to judge me :haha: 

I'm not sure if I told you or not but Cara is now 11 1/2lbs :happydance: Not quite up to Lyra's standards but she's gaining at a nice rate and that'll do for me :thumbup: Also, at my doctors appointment on Friday the doctor said that Cara was the most alert 6 week old he'd ever seen :smug: She really never has been the sleepy new born that one expects...maybe because she was actually 2 weeks old when she came out :haha:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning Molly :wave:
> 
> I just fed Lyra in public for the first time. Well in the corner of a half empty m&s cafe. But still I feel all empowered and proud of myself :smug:

Well done Essie!!!! I haven't done this yet but I will soon. I thought I'd have my chance when I met up with a friend I made at my antenatal class a couple of weeks ago but we were sitting slap bang in the middle of an open cafe and she was bottle feeding her little boy....not the right circumstances for my first public booby outing :nope:

You've spurred me on though :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tell me about it Kit, I too have been occupied all day but so much is still unfinished!

Ha it's true Cara is nearly 9 weeks old really! I think she just takes after her lovely alert mummy though :hugs: 

I've gotta hit the sack, sleep is gonna hit like a tsunami soon...

Big kiss all, sleep tight xxxxxxxX


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :hi:
> 
> Ever had one of those days where you haven't stopped but have achieved nothing and couldn't honestly say what you've done with your time? Well, that's me and OH today! The one thing I definitely wanted to get done today was a HUGE pile of ironing and guess what? The mahoosive pile is still untouched :shrug: Anyway...bla bla bla (I'm sooo boring eh?)
> 
> So, what about you all? Good days I hope? My friend is coming to visit tomorrow with her twin girls - should be fun :thumbup: and then I have the health visitor on Tuesday who will come to judge me :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure if I told you or not but Cara is now 11 1/2lbs :happydance: Not quite up to Lyra's standards but she's gaining at a nice rate and that'll do for me :thumbup: Also, at my doctors appointment on Friday the doctor said that Cara was the most alert 6 week old he'd ever seen :smug: She really never has been the sleepy new born that one expects...maybe because she was actually 2 weeks old when she came out :haha:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

Glad she's gaining well :thumbup: How often do you see your HV? I saw mine week before last and then won't see her again til 8 months, apart from whenever i go to baby clinic :shrug:

Hope you have a lovely time with your friend, and don't worry about the ironing, I also have a massive pile which i keep meaning to do, but somehow don't get round to. My mum ended up coming and doing some for me last week :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I fed Holly anywhere and everywhere :holly: No one gave me any hassle :shrug: They did probably assume I was the Virgin Mary feeding Jesus though, on account of my halo :angelnot:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> just wondering if u turts can help.
> 
> im all of a suddening feeling a little down about everything.im having such a negative view of EVERYTHING>this isnt like me im usually very happy and positive.did any of u mums to be feel like this:wacko:
> 
> if i would have read this post this time last yr i think i would have been so annoyed that someone was down when they were preg.i feel so ungrateful :( x

Clare..do not worry or beat yourself up for feeling like every other pregnant woman feels at some point in time. It's hard bloomin' work being pregnant and you've had your share of problems so it's bound to get you down. Think of it this way....

Under what other circumstances would people tell you to enjoy uncomfortable swelling, raised BP, general discomfort, lack of sleep etc etc the list is endless! It's hard to remain positive 100% of the time m'love but you'll be fine soon enough :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie and Kit, if I haven't congratulated you on baby's weight gain it's only because I don't understand pounds and ounces! Only kilos mean anything to me, but it sounds like they're healthy slurpers so congrats! :baby:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I fed Holly anywhere and everywhere :holly: No one gave me any hassle :shrug: They did probably assume I was the Virgin Mary feeding Jesus though, on account of my halo :angelnot:

Nighty night my lovely :hugs:

I'm confused though..wouldn't they have thought you were Jesus on account of your beard?


----------



## addie25

Kit just hang up the clothes and iron them when you want to wear them :shrug: I do that when I get 2 lazy!!!

Sounds like you have a fun day planned tomorrow!!!! Wow 11 pounds big girl!! She is growing nicely!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :hi:
> 
> Ever had one of those days where you haven't stopped but have achieved nothing and couldn't honestly say what you've done with your time? Well, that's me and OH today! The one thing I definitely wanted to get done today was a HUGE pile of ironing and guess what? The mahoosive pile is still untouched :shrug: Anyway...bla bla bla (I'm sooo boring eh?)
> 
> So, what about you all? Good days I hope? My friend is coming to visit tomorrow with her twin girls - should be fun :thumbup: and then I have the health visitor on Tuesday who will come to judge me :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure if I told you or not but Cara is now 11 1/2lbs :happydance: Not quite up to Lyra's standards but she's gaining at a nice rate and that'll do for me :thumbup: Also, at my doctors appointment on Friday the doctor said that Cara was the most alert 6 week old he'd ever seen :smug: She really never has been the sleepy new born that one expects...maybe because she was actually 2 weeks old when she came out :haha:
> 
> :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Glad she's gaining well :thumbup: How often do you see your HV? I saw mine week before last and then won't see her again til 8 months, apart from whenever i go to baby clinic :shrug:
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time with your friend, and don't worry about the ironing, I also have a massive pile which i keep meaning to do, but somehow don't get round to. My mum ended up coming and doing some for me last week :blush:Click to expand...

Well, I saw the HV within two weeks of having Cara, then obviously next week when Cara is 7 weeks and to be honest, I don't know when/if she will come again or we just see her like you at the clinic :shrug:

Oooo, lucky you, I wish the ironing fairy would come round and do mine for me...do you think your mum would mind?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie and Kit, if I haven't congratulated you on baby's weight gain it's only because I don't understand pounds and ounces! Only kilos mean anything to me, but it sounds like they're healthy slurpers so congrats! :baby:

Thanks, and just for you, I believe Cara weighs 5.3 kilos :thumbup: I know Lyra was over 12lbs (5.4kilos) when she was last weighed which is fabbo but will be even more now I reckon.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit just hang up the clothes and iron them when you want to wear them :shrug: I do that when I get 2 lazy!!!
> 
> Sounds like you have a fun day planned tomorrow!!!! Wow 11 pounds big girl!! She is growing nicely!!!!! :happydance:

Yeah I should addie..it would get the big depressing pile of clothes out of my sight at least!


----------



## Essie

I will send the ironing fairy your way Kit! 

I wasn't very confident about feeding in public but it was fine. I don't think anyone even noticed. I picked m&s because I knew they had some sofas that are fairly private so I thought that'd be a good place to try for the first time.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> woooa ok so here is my first anxiety attack pregnant. I can't take anything and have no idea how to make is subside. Any ideas?!?!

You ok now m'love? Hope it's subsided :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> woooa ok so here is my first anxiety attack pregnant. I can't take anything and have no idea how to make is subside. Any ideas?!?!
> 
> You ok now m'love? Hope it's subsided :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm OK thanks, watched trash TV to calm me down. Now I really need to go to bed, even though I slept all afternoon. :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Ginge - sorry lovely but it sounds like you are making a sensible, mature decision about TTC. I believe that things always work out how they are supposed to, even though sometimes it's horrible what you go through to get there. Don't you dare disappear though - we still want our Ginge fixes :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> woooa ok so here is my first anxiety attack pregnant. I can't take anything and have no idea how to make is subside. Any ideas?!?!
> 
> You ok now m'love? Hope it's subsided :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm OK thanks, watched trash TV to calm me down. Now I really need to go to bed, even though I slept all afternoon. :sleep:Click to expand...

Yeah, stress/anxiety is exhausting...and of course... YOU'RE PREGGO!!! :happydance:

Sleep tight :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly.....any further forward lovely?


----------



## kit_cat

Right, bed for me too now...catch all you lovelies tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm never allowing myself an impromptu nap again.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly.....any further forward lovely?

Nope. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Right, bed for me too now...catch all you lovelies tomorrow :hugs:

Sleep well sweets


----------



## Mollykins

Ginge, I know it can't be easy but as Kit said, it sounds like a mature decision and feel you must be right in it. I also agree with Kit though in the fact that you are not allowed to leave. Turtle clauses you know. :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, sorry about your attack... I hope that in this pregnancy you will find some relief from them. :hugs:

Clare, loverly bumpity pics. :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh I won't be leaving trust me :) :hugs:


----------



## poas

Evening all, just got in from dinner with my parents,favourite brother,aunt,uncle and oh and Harri...was yummy but I'm now way too full and my each foot is actually about the size of a mini cooper. Ah well. NOT LONG NOW!...This is my new mantra!


----------



## Sarachka

Wooo! I'll leave you all, *I just got 3+ on the digi!!!* I'd post a better pic but my phone smashed so I had to scan it, didn't really work very well!
 



Attached Files:







3plusdigi.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> woooa ok so here is my first anxiety attack pregnant. I can't take anything and have no idea how to make is subside. Any ideas?!?!
> 
> You ok now m'love? Hope it's subsided :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm OK thanks, watched trash TV to calm me down. Now I really need to go to bed, even though I slept all afternoon. :sleep:Click to expand...

In my first trimester I was tired ALL THE TIME. Particularly in the first month or so. I'd take a nap for four hours and then still go to bed at 9pm and wake up at 9am... Got lots of sleep, I did! I think it helps the time go by faster... :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> Wooo! I'll leave you all, *I just got 3+ on the digi!!!* I'd post a better pic but my phone smashed so I had to scan it, didn't really work very well!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Lunechka :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for 3+ Sarah! :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, glad the baking soda works. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, glad the baking soda works. :thumbup:

Me, too! I think I was on the verge of losing my mind..... :dohh:

How are you tonight my dear? Coping with the heat okay?? I'm super puffed... despite having my feet up almost all day and downing LOTS of water. :shrug:

Any labor symptoms???? :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm doing all right. No definite signs if impending labor. The heat is... Yucky but I'm dealing all right. Sorry you are so puffy. :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear I've been blubbing again this morning, dss the younger has just left for his first day at grown up school :cry: How can he be going to college? He's only 4 yrs old! The time does fly! Daddy is taking him in the car today since it's his first day, then he'll get the train from tomorrow. Oh dear I'm blubbing again, but from high school life really does go fast and little dss will be whipped from childhood into adulthood now, and he'll be a MAN so soon :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for 3+ Sarachka! :yipee:


More :dust: :dust: for us!


----------



## poas

Do you mean 14yrs old B?
Congrats on the shiny 3+ Sarachka :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

No, he's still quite ickle- nearly 11. (October he'll be 11) Once they get to 14 I stop blubbing over them, they already seem like men! My elder stepson is all hairy and manly already at 14! :haha: And in France high school is called college as you probably know from your dh!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww B. You poor thing. :hugs: I am sitting here with my ipod going through the playlist I'll be using for labor...mentally preparing for a new addition to my world and here you are feeling like your ushering your dss into the big bad world of men. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone know how April is doing?


----------



## poas

Ah I see...just that you wrote he's only 4? How long do you guys remember getting period like pains before any real action?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Molly you remind me, I was meant to say yesterday! :dohh: April is ok, some poofuck with Jay but James is fine and she's getting better after her c -section, slowly but surely. And Hayley hasn't got broadband and is waiting for a new router to arrive (her words not mine, I don't know anything about computers :blush:) and Nate is doing better and her mum has backed off!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I meant he's still 4 in my mind's eye Lissy! But I see how it could have looked like a typo error!! I can't help with the period pains, I didn't ever get them with Holly :shrug: Just BH's!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to work for me, I have LOTS of sewing waiting for me in the studio! Happy Mondays all :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Liss, I feel like I'm not much help as with my first, I was induced and with my second it all happened to fast to recognise the stages. And this one? Well, he's been a trickster since that hospital stint; I am beginning to not trust a single labour symptom he gives me. 

B, :( I wish Jay wasn't a poofuck. Send her hugs from me would you please?


----------



## poas

Ahh...I'm being stupid B, sorry!! Baby brain kicking in fast! I don't think these pains are anything.Just wishful thinking and lack of sleep lol.
I hope Leo stops playing silly buggers soon!!!


----------



## mummyApril

hey ladies im just on quickly before i go back to sleep, had the doctor out in the night (4am as have to wait 2-6 hours for them to come out) felt unwell again, its horrible as feel so scared! but im ok this morning, maybe i over did it yesterday, (was a horrible day) anyway, it seems the antibiotics are working on my uterine infection and im hoping the antibiotic cream is working on my scar infection! its quite painful and cant walk for very long so hard to be up for long, God knows whats going to happen when the girls go back to school, very depressed over not being able to be proper mum, my house is a shit pit! (to me) anyway enough moaning!
how are you all? can you all update me as i havent really been able to catch up, Leo has to be here like today?! lol
miss chatting to you all! 
nuv you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Mollykins

April :hugs: Seems like you could use some help my love. If I was close is be there in a flash, I hope you know that. :flower: I would bring the girls to school, clean your house, and chat with you all day. :thumbup: 

Leo is not here yet and I'm okay with that, much to the other turtles shock. :haha: I've decided he's going to come on Saturday weighing 8lbs 2oz. 

I hope those antibiotics work for you love. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Wooo! I'll leave you all, *I just got 3+ on the digi!!!* I'd post a better pic but my phone smashed so I had to scan it, didn't really work very well!

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad the baking soda works. :thumbup:
> 
> Me, too! I think I was on the verge of losing my mind..... :dohh:
> 
> How are you tonight my dear? Coping with the heat okay?? I'm super puffed... despite having my feet up almost all day and downing LOTS of water. :shrug:
> 
> Any labor symptoms???? :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes, I meant to comment on the baking soda Luna - we learn something new on here every day! :thumbup: Glad it worked for you. The oddest thing for me when pregnant was that I could actually have gotten away without using any deoderant which I never would normally AND my hair did not need washed nearly as often as normal as I usually tend to get oily roots. Weird how our bodies respond differently :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April :hugs: Seems like you could use some help my love. If I was close is be there in a flash, I hope you know that. :flower: I would bring the girls to school, clean your house, and chat with you all day. :thumbup:
> 
> Leo is not here yet and I'm okay with that, much to the other turtles shock. :haha: I've decided he's going to come on Saturday weighing 8lbs 2oz.
> 
> I hope those antibiotics work for you love. :hugs:

oh thats a good weight! glad youre ok and not cursing about being preggers still lol, i know youd be there thankyou lovey, my nan keeps threatening to come over but seriously she wouldnt stop and i cant have that, im going to try do some today and round the girls up with some sort of bribing lol! im really excited to meet Leo! x


----------



## mummyApril

Kit :hi: how are you and our lovely Cara? loved the photo of daddy and Cara yesterday lol x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh dear I've been blubbing again this morning, dss the younger has just left for his first day at grown up school :cry: How can he be going to college? He's only 4 yrs old! The time does fly! Daddy is taking him in the car today since it's his first day, then he'll get the train from tomorrow. Oh dear I'm blubbing again, but from high school life really does go fast and little dss will be whipped from childhood into adulthood now, and he'll be a MAN so soon :cry:



Ahhh bless :awww::hugs:

Before you know it, all the turtles being born just now will be off to school....:cry: I'm even amazed how fast 7 weeks went by!


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Kit :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Ah I see...just that you wrote he's only 4? How long do you guys remember getting period like pains before any real action?

I had period pains for a few hours before my waters broke!! How long have you been having them?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hey ladies im just on quickly before i go back to sleep, had the doctor out in the night (4am as have to wait 2-6 hours for them to come out) felt unwell again, its horrible as feel so scared! but im ok this morning, maybe i over did it yesterday, (was a horrible day) anyway, it seems the antibiotics are working on my uterine infection and im hoping the antibiotic cream is working on my scar infection! its quite painful and cant walk for very long so hard to be up for long, God knows whats going to happen when the girls go back to school, very depressed over not being able to be proper mum, my house is a shit pit! (to me) anyway enough moaning!
> how are you all? can you all update me as i havent really been able to catch up, Leo has to be here like today?! lol
> miss chatting to you all!
> nuv you all :hugs: xx

Good gracious my lovely - you never get to go the easy road do you? I've seen some of your statuses on FB and hoped you'd come on and let us know how you were doing, so thanks for doing so :hugs:

You are of course a proper mum you crazy lady :winkwink: You're the best kind of mum and just because you are under the weather, that won't change. I, like Molly really wish I could help you. Surely someone can give you a hand getting the girls to school?

Please feel better soon doll...and keep us posted if you can :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Morning Kit :wave:

Evening Molly!! You're up late AGAIN!! You ok?

Come on Leo...come out and say hi pleeeeeeease :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit :hi: how are you and our lovely Cara? loved the photo of daddy and Cara yesterday lol x

We are great thanks April :flower: You know, I'd posted that pic before Billy even knew I'd taken the photo :haha: He wasn't upset though...how could he be, it was very sweet :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning :hi:
Hows everyone?

i got the day off and although i have no motivation im feeling a bit more positive thank goodness :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kit :wave:
> 
> Evening Molly!! You're up late AGAIN!! You ok?
> 
> Come on Leo...come out and say hi pleeeeeeease :flower:Click to expand...

I am just fine. :) Just spending some quiet time with me and sir ipod. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and all should listen to David Wilcox's, Start With the Ending. :)


----------



## mummyApril

well although things arent brilliant with Jay i think they have given him tomorrow and wednesday off to take the girls, and then after that i am hoping that one of the mums (who i have loads of trust in and the girls know) can take them, i hate relying on others, but if i even try to walk my scar will open, as im sure it already has done! fingers crossed i can sort something out x


----------



## mummyApril

ok im going to ask opinions on this i need to know if i am being unreasonable, as i know you will all be honest with me, basically last year me and Jay said we would spend christmas with his family, but things with my nan have become worse, not sure if she will be here next christmas, so all of the family are having christmas dinner at my nans in the afternoon, so i said i would be there without a doubt! Jay however has kicked up majorly about this, but i have said we will go to his parents in the morning and then come over to my nans thats compromise right? he said to compromise! he doesnt seem to realise that my nan is my mum brought me up and this could be her last christmas and i wouldnt not be there, do you think im out of order and selfish?


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> ok im going to ask opinions on this i need to know if i am being unreasonable, as i know you will all be honest with me, basically last year me and Jay said we would spend christmas with his family, but things with my nan have become worse, not sure if she will be here next christmas, so all of the family are having christmas dinner at my nans in the afternoon, so i said i would be there without a doubt! Jay however has kicked up majorly about this, but i have said we will go to his parents in the morning and then come over to my nans thats compromise right? he said to compromise! he doesnt seem to realise that my nan is my mum brought me up and this could be her last christmas and i wouldnt not be there, do you think im out of order and selfish?

Absolutely not hun,id have done the exact same thing :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok im going to ask opinions on this i need to know if i am being unreasonable, as i know you will all be honest with me, basically last year me and Jay said we would spend christmas with his family, but things with my nan have become worse, not sure if she will be here next christmas, so all of the family are having christmas dinner at my nans in the afternoon, so i said i would be there without a doubt! Jay however has kicked up majorly about this, but i have said we will go to his parents in the morning and then come over to my nans thats compromise right? he said to compromise! he doesnt seem to realise that my nan is my mum brought me up and this could be her last christmas and i wouldnt not be there, do you think im out of order and selfish?
> 
> Absolutely not hun,id have done the exact same thing :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun! love the profile pic how funny! hope youre well xx


----------



## mummyApril

well i feel wide awake now! im going to stay and chat for a bit but only after that 48000 post has gone!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> morning :hi:
> Hows everyone?
> 
> i got the day off and although i have no motivation im feeling a bit more positive thank goodness :)

Glad you're feeling better Clare :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April, I do not think you are out of line in the least. Tell him if he can't understand then be can piss off. Seriously! :grr: grumble grumble


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well although things arent brilliant with Jay i think they have given him tomorrow and wednesday off to take the girls, and then after that i am hoping that one of the mums (who i have loads of trust in and the girls know) can take them, i hate relying on others, but if i even try to walk my scar will open, as im sure it already has done! fingers crossed i can sort something out x

Good, that's a start :thumbup: You must take it easy, but you know this.

Regarding your gran and Jay....I'm so disappointed in him that he can't see why it would be important to make the effort and be with your gran under the circumstances. It's not as if you are saying you won't spend any time with his family...and given the chance, I'm sure they would understand anyway. Sounds like jay being the selfish one, not you :shrug: (Sorry if that's awfully blunt)


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I have a little miss who is waking from her nap and looking for a feed so I'll catch you all later.

Oh, and Molly.....can you just have Leo for me and come back on later and introduce me - thanks :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Well, I have a little miss who is waking from her nap and looking for a feed so I'll catch you all later.
> 
> Oh, and Molly.....can you just have Leo for me and come back on later and introduce me - thanks :flower:

:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Sorry to rant and run yesterday. Feeling really crappy and tearful. Still fighting with dh :cry:
At work now slugging my rescue remedy


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> woooa ok so here is my first anxiety attack pregnant. I can't take anything and have no idea how to make is subside. Any ideas?!?!

Rescue remedy. Totally safe, works brilliantly and you can take it every 10 min...like I am today :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh dear I've been blubbing again this morning, dss the younger has just left for his first day at grown up school :cry: How can he be going to college? He's only 4 yrs old! The time does fly! Daddy is taking him in the car today since it's his first day, then he'll get the train from tomorrow. Oh dear I'm blubbing again, but from high school life really does go fast and little dss will be whipped from childhood into adulthood now, and he'll be a MAN so soon :cry:

And if he's anything like mine he just shrugged it off :shrug:

I think I missed it, does he love the kitten? Was it a huge surprise?


----------



## TrinityMom

In other news...
TORI AMOS IS COMING TO SOUTH AFRICA!!!!!!
:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hellloooo :flasher:

Hope you're all having lovely Monkedays, I'm really enjoying making Hollypop her winter clothes! :happydance: 

XxxxxxxX


----------



## babyhopes2010

really? id love to be able to make clothes :)


----------



## Sarachka

having a naughty BNB read at work, bc my iphone is broken.

APRIL Lovely to see you back on the thread. Jay is being TOTALLY unreasonable. How would he feel if he thought it was going to be the last Christmas with one of his closest relatives and you said you wouldn't go?! 100% selfish on his part. You've been reasonable, you've comprimised and if he can't see that, HIS problem. He's mean, April, I don't like him! Sorry, but you and your girls and babyJ deserve 1000000000% better than him!!

TRIN Thanks for hte rescue remedy tip, I;ll get some. I assume Tori Amos tickets are being purchased?!?

HOLLYPREGGYTWIN You're to show us your sewing PHD (projects half done) ASAP kthanks!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

*JAYNIE I see you!!! I miss you Lover!! Come back to meeeeeee*


----------



## TrinityMom

This is the chest of drawers (that DH was meant to paint and didn't)

I think the drawers are in the wrong slots tho

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312168_10150367279804880_594719879_9945213_3997379_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> having a naughty BNB read at work, bc my iphone is broken.
> 
> APRIL Lovely to see you back on the thread. Jay is being TOTALLY unreasonable. How would he feel if he thought it was going to be the last Christmas with one of his closest relatives and you said you wouldn't go?! 100% selfish on his part. You've been reasonable, you've comprimised and if he can't see that, HIS problem. He's mean, April, I don't like him! Sorry, but you and your girls and babyJ deserve 1000000000% better than him!!
> 
> TRIN Thanks for hte rescue remedy tip, I;ll get some. I assume Tori Amos tickets are being purchased?!?
> 
> HOLLYPREGGYTWIN You're to show us your sewing PHD (projects half done) ASAP kthanks!!!!!!

They're still on hold. As soon as they are available they WILL BE BOUGHT!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished 2 waist coats :wohoo: I'm going to take Holly out for a walk now, she's been very patient with me sewing but is beginning to crack, so as a special treat we're going to the football pitch to play ball, she'll like that! 

Lovely chest you have Trin :haha: 

I think you're right about the drawers! Just sometimes if the piece is handmade the carpenter will have chalked numbers on the underside of the drawers? Our bathroom set is like that, coz the man who lived in the house before us made it, and when I repainted the unit the chalk numbers were very handy!


----------



## mummyApril

Iv decided to look into a midwifery course :)


----------



## Essie

April - I'm sorry Jay is being a pillock. You're definitely right to want to spend this Christmas with your Nan, and you offered him a fair compromise. Shame he doesn't seem to see that.

Midwifery course :thumbup: I wanted to do a conversion course from nursing to midwifery but the uni near me stopped doing it, so not an option for me at the moment :nope:

Sarah - I love rescue remedy. I took it for my driving test (third attempt as the first two I was so anxious I royally f'd them up) and it worked fab.


----------



## cassie04

Hi all

april- if i couldnt do teaching i'd deffo want to do a midwifery course!

Trin- i love chests like that! they look all vintage like!

hiiiii :hi: B and Saracka! you fully duffed prego ladies!:haha:

I've been away all weekend visiting family again which is lovely! Been busy with house work and then all of a sudden i have had to come to a complete stop! Cos my sickness has just came out of no where! i have been fine for at least 2-3 weeks and now all of a sudden i feel like iv gone back into the vom stages of the first trimester! Is that normal!?:shrug: so much for 2nd trimester is bliss! im hoping it will be a one off day!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Last night I started reading the thread right from the beginning. I got up to hayley's BFP. I'm going to put everything in the inner sanctum with everyone's BFP posts and photos so it's all there to hand instead of reading back 50000000000 pages lol!!
> 
> Thats a great idea but please do not put mine since they did not stick. Hopefully I have a new one this month that is sticky :thumbup:Click to expand...

Or mine please... 

Sorry to dash and post fleeting comments I am trying to catch up currently on page something 775 :shrug: sorry to have been crap at keeping up. I have no excuse, maybe depression. Dunno :shrug:, I have done a lot in the house and had (unwelcome) visitors all weekend. 

I miss you all...


----------



## mummyApril

Molly nabbed the 48000 post I reckon she's off having a baby!


----------



## TrinityMom

Esme the piggle had a seizure and died :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Noooooo! My piggle! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Hi all
> 
> april- if i couldnt do teaching i'd deffo want to do a midwifery course!
> 
> Trin- i love chests like that! they look all vintage like!
> 
> hiiiii :hi: B and Saracka! you fully duffed prego ladies!:haha:
> 
> I've been away all weekend visiting family again which is lovely! Been busy with house work and then all of a sudden i have had to come to a complete stop! Cos my sickness has just came out of no where! i have been fine for at least 2-3 weeks and now all of a sudden i feel like iv gone back into the vom stages of the first trimester! Is that normal!?:shrug: so much for 2nd trimester is bliss! im hoping it will be a one off day!

I can so identify! We must be preggy twinsies like April and Molly were. My :sick: has come back the last 3 days. SO not fun


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Trin that's so sad :( I'm so sorry :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Toine and Tarquin are just heartbroken :cry: Makes everything worse:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Esme the piggle had a seizure and died :cry:

Noooooooooooo :nope: That is so sad - you worked so hard to get her well :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Sigh. I've had 3 hours of sleep and my mental state is a wreck. Damn and blast, think I'll need a cuppa to survive today. Going shopping shortly as we need to stock the house in preparation for bebe's arrival. 

Trin, poor esme! Tragic... and so sudden! And your poor boys! :hugs:
B, want pics of ickle clothes. :hissy:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, glad the baking soda works. :thumbup:
> 
> Me, too! I think I was on the verge of losing my mind..... :dohh:
> 
> How are you tonight my dear? Coping with the heat okay?? I'm super puffed... despite having my feet up almost all day and downing LOTS of water. :shrug:
> 
> Any labor symptoms???? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I meant to comment on the baking soda Luna - we learn something new on here every day! :thumbup: Glad it worked for you. The oddest thing for me when pregnant was that I could actually have gotten away without using any deoderant which I never would normally AND my hair did not need washed nearly as often as normal as I usually tend to get oily roots. Weird how our bodies respond differently :shrug:Click to expand...

Seems the opposite for me! I used to wash my hair about once a week before being pregnant, and now I'm washing like every other day because my hair and face get so oily! Kind of a vicious cycle, though, because the oil production amps up every time you wash it away! I need to just suffer through the oily days for a bit and hopefully it will all calm down... We'll see! :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> April, I do not think you are out of line in the least. Tell him if he can't understand then be can piss off. Seriously! :grr: grumble grumble

:growlmad: I'm right there with Molly! Jay better watch out... You've got a Turtle Army behind you, April!! WE NUV YOU!! :hugs:




mummyApril said:


> Iv decided to look into a midwifery course :)

That's great!! I hope you find something that works for you :flower:



TrinityMom said:


> Esme the piggle had a seizure and died :cry:

 :cry: Oh, no!!! That is terribly sad....... :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

*Trin I'm so sorry about Esme!*


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE Please tell us what we can do to cheer you up, honestly anything!!! I *HATE* hearing you sad!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Why is Jaynie sad this is not good :(


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all I hope bethany has reported that my broadband is down curses **sky braodband***

Hope you are all well and beanies are growing and bumps are protruding and babies are being good for mummys and daddys

Speshul big hugs to april for jay being a D*** at weekend

And for Trin for your sad loss of esme 

Missing you all


----------



## new mummy2010

What's this I hear about jaynie baby being so sad? What's up luvver?


----------



## Sarachka

Can someone make me dinner please?


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany! Yooo hoo! I see you lurking there. My dinner, please!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello quiet turtles

I found this and thought you may be interested (esp Clare). We've used Magnesium for our moms very well - even used it in labour

Preventing Pregnancy Induced Hyptertension (PIH)

"I know PIH far too well... Here's what has worked for me, but others should research for themselves to see what works.

1. Drink water, drink some more, and drink some more. You'll know the bathrooms around town like no one else. We're talking 2+ quarts/day. 
2. Up your protein to 80 - 100 mg, a day. 
3. Calcium... up that as much as possible, combining w/ magnesium. 
4. Take baths w/ Epsom salts (the magnesium helps) [see Homemade Detox Baths] 
5. Visualizations and affirmations (sounds corny, but if you can visualize your blood pressure going down and your body relaxing, it CAN help) 
6. Eat a cucumber each day; as well, bananas help with potassium, too, so eat one/day. 
7. Herbs like Passionflower help relax the circulatory system. Uva Ursi helps reduce edema, but talk with an herbalist/midwife before consuming. 
8. I also take Grape seed extract (w/ some vit E and C) and garlic capsules and Evening Primrose Oil. 
9. Stop wearing a bra. I have no scientific evidence to support this, but relaxing the chest area from a tight fitting bra can help relax everything. 
10. Chiropractics

Also: spend at least 30 mins a day in a pool. Studies have shown that full body immersion (in a pool, not a tub) for 30+ minutes a day will help bring the BP down." -Heather McCue


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks Trin, you should post this on the Inner Sanctum so it doesn't get lost in the thread. In fact you should post a LOT of your wisdom there!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Trin, you should post this on the Inner Sanctum so it doesn't get lost in the thread. In fact you should post a LOT of your wisdom there!

I lost the link and forgot how to get on their :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

According to Susun Weed in her book Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year Crataegus (Hawthorn Berry) is a strong and relatively safe vasodilator (I've used this a LOT). "[hawthorn] berries work cumulatively and are taken for extended periods for best results. Essential hypertension then, rather than gestational hypertension, is the focus of Hawthorn berry use. The standard preparation is a cold infusion: one ounce of crushed dried berries steeping in two cups of cold water overnight brought quickly to a boil, strained and taken in sips, one cup per day , every day. The tincture dose is 15 drops, two or three times daily."

Here's what Weed recommends for hypertension in order of strength (and probably toxicity):

biofeedback and positive affirmations and visualizations. Take a few deep breaths and repeat several times daily "My blood pressure is normal. I am at peace."

yellow, overripe cucumbers -- 1/2 cup of juice or one raw, fresh cucumber daily

Garlic, Parsley (<-- use caution in pregnancy as parsley is a very mild emmenagogue), and onions. Large quantities of raw garlic is supposed to obtain the best results.

juice of half a lemon or lime plus two teaspoons of cream of tartar in on half cup water taken once a day for three days. Can repeat dose after a two day rest.

Hops (Humulus lupulus), but only during the last two trimesters due to hormonal precursors. [If you choose this, try it with lots of lemon grass and fresh cracked coriander to slightly offset the bitterness.)

Pasiflora (Passion Flower) Two to four capsules or 15 drops of tincture daily is reported by some to successfully control hypertension. Best results are after a few weeks

Skullcap (Scutellaria lateriflora) Weed's favorite for any tension related problem (mine too for myself)According to Weed the infusion is much more effective (I guess a standard one oz in quart of boiling water capped and infused for at least 4 hours) than the tincture. She recommends one or two cups daily.(I LOOOOVE skullcap)

Hawthorn Berries (see top paragraph)

Weed also recommends Dandelion, eating lots of fresh leaves, for to prevent and treat preeclampsia, due to its high mineral content and the fact that it also contains choline, an alkaloid that support healthy liver function (and Tom Brewer links preeclampsia to abnormal liver function).(Nice as a tincture too for swelling)

Weed also mentions nettles and raspberry leaf teas to tone and nourish in general (nettles are especially good for kidneys and swelling). And raw beet juice (up to 4 oz daily) or a raw salad of equal parts of one freshly grated raw apple and one grated raw beet. Raw beet is the fastest and most effective way to naturally increase available calcium to the body and it balances the sodium/potassium ratio of your blood. Plus the salad tastes really good, especially with walnuts added -- no dressing required!

She only recommends valerian root for elevated bp IN THE CONTEXT OF BEING IN LABOR (along with hops and skullcap -- she recommends a handful of each valerian root, hops and skullcap in a quart jar, steeped for two hours to temporarily lower bp).

Of course there's also taking an extra b complex vitamin in addition to your regular prenatal vitamins, high protein, NOT limiting salt, etc. for preeclampsia.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Thanks Trin, you should post this on the Inner Sanctum so it doesn't get lost in the thread. In fact you should post a LOT of your wisdom there!

Done :thumbup: under Trin's Titbits


----------



## HollyMonkey

You can have a little starter of sliced mozzarella, tomato and egg with fresh garden basil and an olive oil and red wine vinegar drizzle Sarachka. Just nommed that whilst deciding what to cook for dinner.

Trin! In answer to earlier question, dss was delighted with kitten, and has called her Minouche :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

I think I'm suffering from post pregnancy anxiety!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You can have a little starter of sliced mozzarella, tomato and egg with fresh garden basil and an olive oil and red wine vinegar drizzle Sarachka. Just nommed that whilst deciding what to cook for dinner.
> 
> Trin! In answer to earlier question, dss was delighted with kitten, and has called her Minouche :thumbup:

Sweet :awww: My friend had a cat called Minou


----------



## Essie

Trin - so sorry about the loss of Esme, such sad news :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

:cry:

https://www.fromdatestodiapers.com/50-rules-for-dads-of-daughters


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I think I'm suffering from post pregnancy anxiety!

Hugs :hugs: and Rescue remedy


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> :cry:
> 
> https://www.fromdatestodiapers.com/50-rules-for-dads-of-daughters

waaaaahhhhhhhhh :cry::cry::cry: I'm so emotional. Reading that whilst Adele "Someone like you" plays is TOUGH MAN!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> I think I'm suffering from post pregnancy anxiety!

Ask your doctor about this sweetheart, it's a *HORRIBLE* state to be in


----------



## Essie

I'm not sure if I'm being an overanxious mummy or should be worried. Lyra has vomited a full feed yesterday, today and during the week. It's almost straight away, shes quite happy and just opens her mouth and it all flows out. Sometimes she coughs when feeding and then is sick. We have a doctors appt on thursday. I don't know whether I should be worried.


----------



## mummyApril

What's rescue remedy? It has to be as doctor has checked me over and found I'm fine, it only really happens at night heart palpitations and when I go off to sleep like I stop breathing its not as bad as what it was but horrible! But I used to have panic attacks its part of my hormonal imbalance, which I suspect is creeping back in :/ x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ickle tummy bug I'm sure Essie, she'll be over it in no time :hugs: You're bound to worry though, that's what mums are for :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And if she has no fever then really no worry essie


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am on a sewing marathon here! Just on the sofa handstitching some bits, hem and felt flowers and decorative borders etc


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ickle tummy bug I'm sure Essie, she'll be over it in no time :hugs: You're bound to worry though, that's what mums are for :flower:

Thanks. She's not bothered by it at all. She sits there smiling while I try not to cry. It means lots of bath time which she loves so I guess there is an upside.

Edit: definitely no fever :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: :hi: :howdy: 

:shock: it's took me all day to catch up!! 

Thanks sezi and April as Hayley and you all. I doubt there's anything that can be done. I'm just so icky. I'm poorly too, I cleaned all weekend while Adam watched Rambo and shirked his 'drill work' for TWO DAYS! on Saturday afternoon I used STEP LADDERS to clean the tops of cupboards while Adam lay down and watched Rambo :growlmad: (me and Trin it seems have the same OH) he can be so selfish sometime (can't they all?:shrug:). I just don't know if I'm coming or going, Adam hasn't spoke to me about TTC or my MC like EVER and I get more and more downhearted with each day that passes that he doesn't give a shit about me, as usual. I guess it's cause I am poorly cause I don't usually feel sorry for myself (I take my own advice in that I can leave him I just don't want to, I nuv him! But then I know I deserve better than this) serious I'm just on the ceiling. I couldn't sleep last night, I tried to talk about TTC with him tonight and it ended in a row and now we're not speaking. 

Avoiding you girls is ALWAYS a bad sign for me I'm such a social person that if I'm avoiding you guys I'm avoiding EVERYONE and building up Walls...

Maybe I'll be ok, maybe a storm is a coming - who knows!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I'm not sure if I'm being an overanxious mummy or should be worried. Lyra has vomited a full feed yesterday, today and during the week. It's almost straight away, shes quite happy and just opens her mouth and it all flows out. Sometimes she coughs when feeding and then is sick. We have a doctors appt on thursday. I don't know whether I should be worried.

Sounds quite normal - babies sometimes do this and as long as it's not every feed, she seems comfortable, she's gaining weight and doesn't have a fever all sounds ok


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> https://www.fromdatestodiapers.com/50-rules-for-dads-of-daughters
> 
> waaaaahhhhhhhhh :cry::cry::cry: I'm so emotional. Reading that whilst Adele "Someone like you" plays is TOUGH MAN!Click to expand...

:cry: Me too! Made me think of going fishing with my dad and dancing with my feet on his and steering his car :cloud9::cry:

And that song makes me cry EVERY time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

April it's a no brainer, you've got to see your gran at christmas :shrug: Don't know what rescue remedy is either, I'm rather afraid of medicine, chemical and herbal! Swimming is good for anxiety!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> What's rescue remedy? It has to be as doctor has checked me over and found I'm fine, it only really happens at night heart palpitations and when I go off to sleep like I stop breathing its not as bad as what it was but horrible! But I used to have panic attacks its part of my hormonal imbalance, which I suspect is creeping back in :/ x

https://www.boots.com/en/Bach-Rescue-Remedy-Dropper-10ml_2221/


----------



## TrinityMom

Bleugh! I just want to cry! Flipping stupid hormones and DH and :sick:....bad combo at the moment

Maybe I should just play some Adele and give in :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> April it's a no brainer, you've got to see your gran at christmas :shrug: Don't know what rescue remedy is either, I'm rather afraid of medicine, chemical and herbal! Swimming is good for anxiety!

Bach flower remedies are dilutions of flower material developed by Edward Bach, an English bacteriologist, pathologist and homeopath, in the 1930s. Bach believed that dew found on flower petals retain healing properties of that plant. The remedies are intended primarily for emotional and spiritual conditions, including but not limited to depression, anxiety, insomnia and stress.
The remedies contain a very small amount of flower material in a 50:50 solution of brandy and water. Because the remedies are extremely diluted they do not have a characteristic scent or taste of the plant. Vendors claim that the remedies contain "energetic" or "vibrational" nature of the flower and that this can be transmitted to the user. Bach flower remedies are considered vibrational medicines, and rely on a concept of water memory. They are often labeled as homeopathic because they are extremely diluted in water, but are not true homeopathy as they do not follow other homeopathic precepts such as the law of similars or the belief that curative powers are enhanced by shaking and repeated diluting ("succussion").


----------



## TrinityMom

Did you all see the addition to my ticker? :pink:


----------



## new mummy2010

My OH thinks I have PND :-(


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie - congrats on BF'ing in public :thumbup:. I hope that she feels better soon, I think a fever is what you watch for and of she's keeping NOTHING down then I'd ring. Of course it's up to you being her mum, if you lose sleep you may as well have yourself reassured. 

Trin so so sorry to hear about Esme and your boys being gutted - I'm sure you understand their sadness though, it just adds to yours right? I feel like that with my nana :awww:. Sorry you had to paint stuff cause DH is a bit lazy :growlmad: - also hope your voms subside. Will rescue remedy calm me for sleep? I really don't want to go back on anti d mess but I fear I have to if I can't sleep :nope: it just breaks me.

B I LOVED your tank top - very pretty, the scarf I am making Erin is Debbie Bliss - cashmerino Aran :cloud9: - if only I had time to knit right now :dohh: - saying that I am snuggled on the couch RIGHT now! (isn't that weird? Me, in my own home?!)

Molls & Luna & Clare & Lissy - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sorry you all feel crappy. I do too and I'm not pregnant like someone said feeling down & crap isn't linked exclusively to pregnancy and y'all can bitch here without judgment (this is the legal spelling of judgment - did y'all know?) :thumbup:.

Sezi sorry about your phone! Is it insured? I got a free upgrade when I lost mine to an iPhone 4. Thanks for being you :hugs: :kiss: I nuv you! I had something(loads) to say but I forgot... Oh yeah kudos to OH for telling sis and what a jerk your BIL is? Is his head stuck up his bum? 

April - sorry you are poorly - this scar banter sounds awful. Please don't give yourself a guilt trip about it :hugs: you are no less of a mother for suffering injury/illness! Hope Jay bucks his ideas up RE Christmas, I mean you can see why he'd be SECRETLY upset but to make you feel bad for it is HORRIBLE. 

Hayles well in for sorting mother out. :blush: I've just ordered SKY. hope they're better for me... Is ya little man any better? Happier with it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin, it doesn't sound toooooo bad! Now brandy, that I DO recommend for anxiety! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie - what's s'up with Brown? Is it your anniversary? Did he make it up? :hugs: :kiss: :yipee: (anniversary smiley!!)


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> My OH thinks I have PND :-(

Why sweetie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

God Trin I almost choked on my spinach and parmesan fagottini then! I thought you'd had a gender scan! :dohh: 

Mine was right for Holly :thumbup: And this time I'm like Addie, one said boy and one said girl!


----------



## TrinityMom

Pushing for First-Time Moms
by Gloria Lemay

© 2000 Midwifery Today, Inc. All rights reserved.

[Editor's note: This article first appeared in Midwifery Today Issue 55, Autumn 2000, and is also available online in French and Spanish and Russian.]

The expulsion of a first baby from a woman's body is a space in time for much mischief and mishap to occur. It is also a space in time where her obstetrical future often gets decided and where she can be well served by a patient, rested midwife. Why do I make the distinction between primip pushing and multip pushing? The multiparous uterus is faster and more efficient at pushing babies out and the multiparous woman can often bypass obstetrical mismanagement simply because she is too quick to get any.

It actually amazes me to see multips being shouted at to "push, push, push" on the televised births on A Baby Story. My experience is that midwives must do everything they can to slow down the pushing in multips because the body is so good at expelling those second, third and fourth babies. In most cases with multips, having the mother do the minimum pushing possible will result in a nice intact perineum. As far as direction from the midwife goes, first babies are a different matter. I am not saying they need to be pushed out forcefully or worked hard on. Rather, I say they require more time and patience on the part of the midwife, and a smooth birth requires a dance to a different tune.

Let's take a typical scenario with an unmedicated first birth at home. The mother has been in the birth process for about twelve hours. The attendants have spelled each other off through the night. Membranes ruptured spontaneously with clear fluid after eight hours in active phase and mother and baby have normal vitals. There is dark red show (about two tablespoons per sensation) and mother says, "I have to push!" This declaration on the part of the mother brings renewed life to the room. The attendants rally and think, Finally, we're going to see the baby. The long wait will be done. We'll be relieved to see baby breathe spontaneously. We can start the clean up and be home to our families. Typically, the midwife does a pelvic exam at this point to see if the woman is fully dilated and can get on with the pushing now. It is common to find the woman eight centimeters with this scenario. The mood of the room then turns to disappointment.

My recommendation with this scenario: Don't do that pelvic exam. A European-trained midwife that I know told me she was trained to manage birth without doing pelvic exams. For her first two years of clinic, she had to do everything by external observation of "signs." When a first-time mother says, "I have to push!" begin to observe her for external signs rather than do an internal exam. Reassure her that gentle, easy pushing is fine and she can "Listen to her body." No one ever swelled her own cervix by gently pushing as directed by her own body messages. The way swollen cervices happen is with directed pushing (that is, being instructed by a midwife or physician) that goes beyond the mother's own cues. It has become the paranoia of North American midwifery that someone will push on an undilated cervix. Relax, this is not a big deal, and an uncomfortable pelvic exam at this point can set the birth back several hours. The external signs you will be looking for are as follows:

When she "pushes" spontaneously, does it begin at the very beginning of the sensation or is it just at the peak? If it is just at the peak, it is an indication that there is still some dilating to do. The woman will usually enter a deep trance state at this time (we call this "going to Mars"). She is accessing her most rudimentary brain stem where the ancient knowledge of giving birth is stored. She must have quiet and dark to get to this essential place in the brain. She usually will close her eyes and should not be told to open them.
Does she "push" (that is, grunt and bear down) with each sensation or with every other one? If some sensations don't have a pushing urge, there is still some dilating to do. Keep the room dark and quiet as above.
Are you continuing to see "show"? Red show is a sign that the cervix is still dilating. Once dilation is complete the "show of blood" usually ceases while the head molding takes place. Then you can get another gush of blood from vaginal wall tears at the point that the head distends the perineum.
Watch her rectum. The rectum will tell you a good deal about where the baby's forehead is located and how the dilation is going. If there is no rectal flaring or distention with the grunting, there is still more dilating to do. A dark red line extends straight up from the rectum between the bum cheeks when full dilation happens. To observe all this, of course, the mother must be in hands and knees or sidelying position.
I use a plastic mirror and flashlight to make these observations. The mother should be touched or spoken to only if it is very helpful and she requests it. Involuntarily passing stool is another sign of descent and full dilation. Simply put, where there is maternal poop there is usually a little head not far behind.

Why avoid that eight-centimeter dilation check? First, because it is excruciating for the mother. Second, because it disturbs a delicate point in the birth where the body is doing many fine adjustments to prepare to expel the baby and the woman is accessing the very primitive part of her ancient brain. Third, because it eliminates the performance anxiety/disappointment atmosphere that can muddy the primip birth waters. Birth attendants must extend their patience beyond their known limits in order to be with this delicate time between dilating and pushing.

Often when the primiparous woman says, "I have to push," she is feeling a downward surge in her belly but no rectal pressure at all. The rectal pressure comes much later when she is fully dilated, but in some women there is a downward, pushy, abdominal feeling. I have seen so many hospital scenarios where this abdominal feeling has been treated like a premature pushing urge and the mother instructed to blow, puff, inhale gas and so forth to resist the abdominal pushing. Such instruction is not only ridiculous but also harmful. A feeling of the baby moving down in the abdomen should be encouraged and the woman gently directed to "go with your body."

When I first started coaching births in the hospital I would run and get the nurse when the mother said, "I have to push." I soon learned not to do this because of the exams, the frustration and the eventual scenario of having to witness a perfectly healthy mother and baby operated on to get the baby out with forceps, vacuum or c-section. I have learned to downplay this declaration from first-time moms as much as possible, both at home and in the hospital. Especially if you have had a long first stage, you will have plenty of time in second stage to get people into the room when the scalp is showing at the perineum.

Feeling stuck

I recommend that midwives change their notion of what is happening in the pushing phase with a primip from "descent of the head" to "shaping of the head." Each expulsive sensation shapes the head of the baby to conform to the contours of the mother's pelvis. This can take time and lots of patience especially if the baby is large. This shaping of the baby's skull must be done with the same gentleness and care as that taken by Michelangelo applying plaster and shaping a statue. This shaping work often takes place over time in the midpelvis and is erroneously interpreted as "lack of descent," "arrest" or "failure to progress" by those who do not appreciate art. I tell mothers at this time, "It's normal to feel like the baby is stuck. The baby's head is elongating and getting shaped a little more with each sensation. It will suddenly feel like it has come down." This is exactly what happens.

Given time to mold, the head of the baby suddenly appears. This progression is not linear and does not happen in stations of descent. All those textbook diagrams of a pelvis with little one-centimeter gradations up and down from the ischial spines could only have been put forth by someone who has never felt a baby's forehead passing over his/her rectum!

Often the mother can sleep deeply between sensations and this is most helpful to recharge her batteries and allow gentle shaping of the babe's head. Plain water with a bendable straw on the bedside table helps keep hydration up. The baby is an active participant and must not be pushed and forced out of the mother's body until he/she is prepared to make the exit. In her book Ocean Born (l989) midwife Chris Griscom describes her experience of allowing her son to push his own way out of her womb:

[I ask] . . . the cervix what color it needs to open easily, the color flashes before my eyes and I begin to visualize myself drinking that color directly into the cervix. I sense a subtle but immediate response.
There is a quickening now. The baby is moving down, as I've begun the dreaming. Spun off time's orbit, I sleep in the sea, until I feel it rise with the contraction. I surface like the dolphin, then dive again. Birth is coming. Gratitude for the ease of this passage floods me, and I feel salty, slow motion tears trace the outline of my face. Like a gigantic stone, the pressure of his head weighs down through my pelvic floor. With all my power I am pushing the stone . . . yes, I am also that stone myself. The motion catches me and I feel myself impelled faster and faster . . .
An explosion of light
I see the belly of a huge Buddha,
I am propelled into it
Rapture
Bliss
Ecstasy.
Do not disturb

For anyone who has taken workshops with Dr. Michel Odent, you will have heard him repeat over and over, "Zee most important thing is do not disturb zee birthing woman." We think we know what this means. The more births I attend, the more I realize how much I disturb the birthing woman. Disturbing often comes disguised in the form of "helping." Asking the mother questions, constant verbal coaching, side conversations in the room, clicking camerasthere are so many ways to draw the mother from her ancient brain trance (necessary for a smooth expulsion of the baby) into the present-time world (using the neocortex which interferes with smooth birth). This must be avoided. A recent article on the homebirth of model Cindy Crawford describes how the three birth attendants and Cindy's husband had a discussion about chewing gum while she was giving birth. Cindy describes her experience: "It was absolutely surreal. There I was, in active labor, and they're debating about gum! I wanted to tell them to shut up, but at that point, I couldn't even talk." (Redbook, March 2000). This was in her own home, and she couldn't control the disturbance that was happening in her first birth. Needless to say, she had a long, painful, exhausting second stage.

Human birth is mammal birth. A cat giving birth to her kittens is a good model to look to for what is the optimal human birth environment: a bowl of water, darkness, a pile of old sweaters, quiet, solitude, privacy and protection from predators. When given this environment, 99.7 percent of cats will give birth to kittens just fine. We spend so much money in North America on labor, delivery and recovery (LDR) rooms and now, adding postpartum, LDRP rooms. Yes, it is an advancement that women are not moved from room to room in the birth process, but there is so much more that can disturb the process: lighting, changing staff, monitoring, beeping alarms, exams, questions, bracelets, tidying, assessing, chattering, touching, checking, charting, changing positions and so on.

When midwives come back from the big maternity hospital in Jamaica, they bring an interesting observation about birth. The birthing women are ignored until they come to the door of the unit and say, "Nurse, I have to go poopy." They are then brought into the unit and within twenty-five minutes give birth to the baby. Cervical lips are unheard of. Most times, the head is visible when the woman gets onto the birth table. Her entire eight-centimeter-to-head-visible time is done in the company of the other birthing mothers, and she is cautioned not to go near the midwives until the expulsive feeling in her bum is overwhelming. Cesarean section and instrument delivery rates are very low.

Reversing the energy

Birth is better left alone and pushing should be at the mother's cues. Having said that, I want to address the exceptions to the rule. After hours of full dilation with dwindling sensations, what if the mother is languishing? The sense of anxiety and fatigue in the room builds, and nothing is served by allowing this to go on too long. Such situations often occur at first births, where the mother insists on having her whole family present. This dynamic is one reason why I forbid vaginal birth after cesarean (VBAC) moms to have spectators at their births. Birth is best done in privacy even if the woman desires on a conscious level to have visitors. In this type of situation the midwife can help by changing the direction of the flow. Normally we think of the baby coming "down and out." In this scenario, nothing is moving. It's a bit like having your finger stuck in one of those woven finger traps. The more the mother attempts to bring the baby down the more tired and tight the process becomes. At this point, it can be helpful to get the mother into knee/chest position and tell her to try to take the baby's bum up to her neck for a few pushes. This will sound like strange instruction but, if she has learned to trust you, she will give it a whirl. Reversing the energy and moving it the opposite direction can perform miracles. After five or six sensations in this position with minimal exertion of the mother, the fetal head often appears suddenly at the perineum. For those of you who know Eastern martial arts, you will understand this concept of reversing directions in order to gain momentum. This is midwife Tai Chi!

Facing Fear

Psychological factors in birth are a never-ending source of fascination to some birth attendants. I try to keep it simple. My job is to facilitate birth not practice psychology. When I start to be afraid at births, the last thing I want to hear is someone else's fears in addition to mine. This is a natural inclination but not helpful for moving energy and getting babies into the world. I have learned to notice when I'm fearful and respond to my fears by saying out loud to the mother, "Linda, what's your biggest fear right now?"

Linda may take some time but eventually she'll say something that I never imagined she's holding as a fear. Usually it is enough for her to simply express it. Sometimes she needs some reassuring input. I find always that when fear is expressed it begins to disappear or at least lose its grip on the birth. Be bold about addressing fear and uncommunicated worry. One first-time Mom responded to my question "What's your biggest fear right now?" with "I'm afraid I won't be able to open up and let my baby out." As soon as the words were out, her baby gave a big push and the head was visible at the introitus.

Linguistics and concepts

Midwives have lots of research support encouraging them to be patient with the second stage and wait for physiological expulsion of the baby. Recognizing ways in which we can support the mother to enter that deep trance brain wave state that leads to smooth birth is imperative. I find it very helpful to have new language and concepts for explaining the process to practitioners. Dr. Odent has taught me to wait for the "fetus ejection reflex." This is a reflex like a sneeze. Once it is there you can't stop it, but if you don't have it, you can't force it. While waiting for the "fetus ejection reflex," I imagine the mother dilating to "eleven centimeters." This concept reminds me there may be dilation out of the reach of gloved fingers that we don't know about, but that some women have to do in order to begin the ejection of the baby. I also find it valuable to view birth as an "elimination process" like other elimination processes-coughing, pooping, peeing, crying and sweating. All are valuable (like giving birth is) for maintaining the health of the body. They all require removing the thinking mind and changing one's "state." My friend Leilah is fond of saying, "Birth is a no brainer." After all "elimination processes" are finished, we feel a lot better until the next time. Each individual is competent to handle her bodily elimination functions without a lot of input from others. Birth complications, especially in the first-time mother, are often the result of helpful tampering with something that simply needs time and privacy to unfold as intended.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> God Trin I almost choked on my spinach and parmesan fagottini then! I thought you'd had a gender scan! :dohh:
> 
> Mine was right for Holly :thumbup: And this time I'm like Addie, one said boy and one said girl!

It was right for Ch'ien and Toine. Not so much for Tarq...maybe that's why he likes shoes so much :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Here are some wise words from a mother in USA, Teresa, who had three caesareans - and then a VBAC at home. I asked her, 'what advice would you give to a first time mother?' This was Teresa's reply:
I think the most important thing for a first time mother to know is:

No one can do this but you.

You are the ONLY one who can do this.

And you CAN do it.

The strength is there, inside of you.

You have everything you need to birth your baby.

And while it will be the hardest work you have ever done, there will be nothing else that will ever come close to being as rewarding when its all over.

The work is worth the reward.

Thats what I wish someone had said to me.

I wish someone had just continued to reiterate to me thatI *CAN* do this, theres no doubt about it I was designed to birth my babies.

I dont need a doctor to save me, or drugs to numb me, or a scalpel to cut me open.

I can birth my baby.

And so can all women.

Instead, the message I got from my care-providers was: We are the experts on birth. You are just the mother. We know a lot more about this and about what your baby needs than you do. Just leave it all up to us and dont question our decisions.

Sigh.

The worst part it  I bought it.

Understanding this and finding my truth, my strength and my confidence is how, after having three caesarians, I birthed my fourth baby vaginally, normally, at home.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Jayniebabe :hug: I'm on the lurker and multi-tasking so am seeming a bit curt tonight but I nuv you and hope you have a big smile and beaucoup de joie de vivre very soon! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think Trin has just won the World's Longest Post award :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I think Trin has just won the World's Longest Post award :shock:

Sorry :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin can you post the French and the Russian versions too please? 

:rofl:


----------



## Essie

Thanks Trin and Jaynie. A calmer mummy here now. I'll mention it at our appt on Thursday but hopefully it's nothing to worry about. I'm such a worrier!


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie huge :hugs: xx


----------



## Essie

Hayley - why does your OH think you have PND?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love it Trin, I'm just being frivolous because I'm a loooooong way from pushing yet!! Hopefully I'll be laughing on the other side of my face in 8 months time! :dust:


----------



## Essie

:hugs: Jaynie


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm really enjoying handstitching my decorative borders, I feel like an olden days lady


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My OH thinks I have PND :-(
> 
> Why sweetie?Click to expand...

Because I have told him some days I feel so alone + struggle to get me and baby ready to go places and I won't sleep when he does as I'm more worried about house being tidy and that I wish sometimes things were the same as before we had baby but then feel overwhelming guilt for feeling that way I probably have haven't I ?


----------



## TrinityMom

I am staring at a bowl of yoghurt and strawberries that was meant to be my midafternoon snack...not sure who is going to win

I had this for lunch. It wasn't really that green :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm ok now. Dick face is out practising with his band! 

I'd be ok of we could manage a conversation... Even if he told me he didn't want to TTC for a bit, as it is he says nothing. Not a jot! 

Thanks guys :hugs: 

I hope Lyra perks up soon Essie. 

Kit - how's your :holly: looking now? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley - what do YOU think? You could just have baby blues - you haven't had it easy and it was all so quick. Are circumstances actually to blame? Is it something YOU can cope with? Are meds what you want etc? It's a big deal I guess and OH's being men don't think about what they say in the same way girls do! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:



> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My OH thinks I have PND :-(
> 
> Why sweetie?Click to expand...
> 
> Because I have told him some days I feel so alone + struggle to get me and baby ready to go places and I won't sleep when he does as I'm more worried about house being tidy and that I wish sometimes things were the same as before we had baby but then feel overwhelming guilt for feeling that way I probably have haven't I ?Click to expand...

Sorry :hugs: Here is a checklist that may give you some clarity

To complete the Checklist, please fill in the appropriate column - i.e. the one that comes closest to the way you have been feeling and thinking during the past two weeks.

0 = NOT AT ALL
1 = FROM TIME TO TIME
2 = QUITE OFTEN
3 = MOST OF THE TIME 

Symptoms and Feelings	
0
1

2

3

Appetite change 
Being forgetful 
Being indecisive 
Confused thinking 
Crying spells 
Fears or fantasies of harming yourself or others 
Fears or fantasies of harming baby 
Feeling afraid 
Feeling angry 
Feeling anxious 
Feeling depressed 
Feeling fatigued 
Feeling frustrated 
Feeling guilty 
Feeling hopeless 
Feeling irritable 
Feeling like a bad mother 
Feeling lonely 
Feeling no love for the baby 
Feeling numb 
Feeling out of control 
Feeling panicky 
Feeling that your baby would be better off without you 
Feeling trapped 
Feeling unsupported  that no-one cares about you 
Having scary thoughts 
Insomnia/changes in your sleep patterns 
Loss of concentration 
Loss of interest in your appearance 
Loss of libido  no interest in sex 
Loss of motivation 
Loss of self-esteem 
Mood swings 
Obsessive thinking  weird thoughts keep going round in your head 
Panic attacks 
Pre-occupation with death often thinking about death and dying 
Suicidal thinking  thinking of killing yourself 
Unusual conflict and fights with people close to you 
Unusual physical symptoms- headaches, irregular heartbeat, nausea, knot in your stomach etc. 
Unusual weight gain or loss 
Other 
SCORE (write total score here) [ ] 
CONTACT A HEALTH PROFESSIONAL IMMEDIATELY IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THE ABOVE SYMPTOMS THAT ARE HIGHLIGHTED IN RED.

GUIDELINES TO THE INTERPRETATION OF YOUR TOTAL SCORE

Less than 40 =MILD adjustment difficulties;
41-69 =MODERATE-SEVERE Depression and Anxiety
70+ =SEVERE DEPRESSION AND ANXIETY


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm not sure if I'm being an overanxious mummy or should be worried. Lyra has vomited a full feed yesterday, today and during the week. It's almost straight away, shes quite happy and just opens her mouth and it all flows out. Sometimes she coughs when feeding and then is sick. We have a doctors appt on thursday. I don't know whether I should be worried.

Essie, don't worry. Cara has done this too and I spoke to the MW about it and she said as long as Cara was gaining weight and not otherwise ill and it wasn't all the time then not to worry. Often it's due to wind or them taking too much too quickly. She also said that even though it seems like everything has come up, it won't have. When my mum was here the other week, Cara did this just as she pulled up in the drive way :wacko: I was covered in puke, Cara was covered in puke, the floor around us was covered! Cracking timing eh? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: :hi: :howdy:
> 
> :shock: it's took me all day to catch up!!
> 
> Thanks sezi and April as Hayley and you all. I doubt there's anything that can be done. I'm just so icky. I'm poorly too, I cleaned all weekend while Adam watched Rambo and shirked his 'drill work' for TWO DAYS! on Saturday afternoon I used STEP LADDERS to clean the tops of cupboards while Adam lay down and watched Rambo :growlmad: (me and Trin it seems have the same OH) he can be so selfish sometime (can't they all?:shrug:). I just don't know if I'm coming or going, Adam hasn't spoke to me about TTC or my MC like EVER and I get more and more downhearted with each day that passes that he doesn't give a shit about me, as usual. I guess it's cause I am poorly cause I don't usually feel sorry for myself (I take my own advice in that I can leave him I just don't want to, I nuv him! But then I know I deserve better than this) serious I'm just on the ceiling. I couldn't sleep last night, I tried to talk about TTC with him tonight and it ended in a row and now we're not speaking.
> 
> Avoiding you girls is ALWAYS a bad sign for me I'm such a social person that if I'm avoiding you guys I'm avoiding EVERYONE and building up Walls...
> 
> Maybe I'll be ok, maybe a storm is a coming - who knows!!

*sigh*

One day Adam will wake up, realise what he's got and what he needs to do to keep it.

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> https://www.fromdatestodiapers.com/50-rules-for-dads-of-daughters
> 
> waaaaahhhhhhhhh :cry::cry::cry: I'm so emotional. Reading that whilst Adele "Someone like you" plays is TOUGH MAN!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Me too! Made me think of going fishing with my dad and dancing with my feet on his and steering his car :cloud9::cry:
> 
> And that song makes me cry EVERY time!Click to expand...

I just sent this on to OH and my BIL who became Iona's dad in April...thanks so much for posting Trin :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Bleugh! I just want to cry! Flipping stupid hormones and DH and :sick:....bad combo at the moment
> 
> Maybe I should just play some Adele and give in :haha:

Oh Trin - I'm sorry you feel crappy and emotional BUT it's definitely a sign that your hormones are raging which perversely bodes well for little Tori :cloud9: Hope tomorrow is brighter m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My OH thinks I have PND :-(
> 
> Why sweetie?Click to expand...
> 
> Because I have told him some days I feel so alone + struggle to get me and baby ready to go places and I won't sleep when he does as I'm more worried about house being tidy and that I wish sometimes things were the same as before we had baby but then feel overwhelming guilt for feeling that way I probably have haven't I ?Click to expand...

Whether you have PND or not I wouldn't feel guilty for the way you feel at all. Babies are overwhelming under the best circumstances so when you consider Nate's tummy troubles and how hard it is to cope with sometimes added together with a healthy dose of sleep deprivation it's no surprise you feel under pressure. I certainly do at times too...I think I told you all about my meltdown. Trin's Q&A could help you decide what to do next. Hang in there :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm ok now. Dick face is out practising with his band!
> 
> I'd be ok of we could manage a conversation... Even if he told me he didn't want to TTC for a bit, as it is he says nothing. Not a jot!
> 
> Thanks guys :hugs:
> 
> I hope Lyra perks up soon Essie.
> 
> Kit - how's your :holly: looking now? :winkwink:

My :holly:'s are looking considerably better thank you :thumbup: Expressing has given them a much needed rest and everyone's happier because of it :thumbup: 

Thanks for asking m'love :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Kit I am off for an early night throat is killing me. Really bad... Need to get up for shower as haven't had energy tonight. 

:hugs: you my marine themed friends! :sleep: well spesh the new mummies and Molls :)


----------



## kit_cat

Night Jaynie - hope you feel better in the morning :hugs:

Good night from me too...sleep well everyone :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtle doves. Having an early night and determined tomorrow WILL be better

Passed the dinningroom just now and no snuffly grunting asking for my strawberries :cry:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hmmm....no Molly, could it be?? :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Kit, I see you're just creeping out under cover of darkness in the hope I've already gone to bed. Well I haven't :tease: But I am off now!

Nighty night all, sweet dreams, may all your fears and worries drift off into the big wide sky for tonight xxxx :kiss:


----------



## poas

Evening all, in a lot of pain again-I know-moan moan moan.
Been having period like pains on and off which are doing nothing good for the back and hip pain I already have.I literally COULDN'T continue walking earlier at my mums, I had to just stop as this spd has me feeling like I will break in half :( 
On a positive note,Harri's dr went really well, the dr looked him over much more thoroughly than the woman we saw last week and found a small irritated patch of skin below his neckline, so harri has antibiotics as the dr thinks it is a minor lymph infection that has made it go up more, but that he will always have slightly enlarged node anyway. So fingers crossed in 5-7 days it is back to normal-NOT 3-4 wks and back to be looked at like the other dr said!!
I am sorry there is unhappiness in most turtle camps today-I hope everyone is feeling better tomorrow-or at least more able to handle the sadness/anger/depression etc.
I'm off to ice my feet and hope my back cracks or something-the middle of it feels like its bent the wrong way!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor piggle in piggle heaven :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Hmmm....no Molly, could it be?? :-k

OMG I didn't even think!! Could it be :-k INTERESTING!

Night ladies sweeter dreams than days as B says :hugs: 

Better days for all turtles yonder!


----------



## mummyApril

I am also off to bed as I am shattered! Molly may be napping as she only had a few hours sleep if she isn't she may well be having a baby :D (I hope)


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My OH thinks I have PND :-(
> 
> Why sweetie?Click to expand...
> 
> Because I have told him some days I feel so alone + struggle to get me and baby ready to go places and I won't sleep when he does as I'm more worried about house being tidy and that I wish sometimes things were the same as before we had baby but then feel overwhelming guilt for feeling that way I probably have haven't I ?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :hugs: Here is a checklist that may give you some clarity
> 
> To complete the Checklist, please fill in the appropriate column - i.e. the one that comes closest to the way you have been feeling and thinking during the past two weeks.
> 
> 0 = NOT AT ALL
> 1 = FROM TIME TO TIME
> 2 = QUITE OFTEN
> 3 = MOST OF THE TIME
> 
> Symptoms and Feelings
> 0
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> Appetite change
> Being forgetful
> Being indecisive
> Confused thinking
> Crying spells
> Fears or fantasies of harming yourself or others
> Fears or fantasies of harming baby
> Feeling afraid
> Feeling angry
> Feeling anxious
> Feeling depressed
> Feeling fatigued
> Feeling frustrated
> Feeling guilty
> Feeling hopeless
> Feeling irritable
> Feeling like a bad mother
> Feeling lonely
> Feeling no love for the baby
> Feeling numb
> Feeling out of control
> Feeling panicky
> Feeling that your baby would be better off without you
> Feeling trapped
> Feeling unsupported  that no-one cares about you
> Having scary thoughts
> Insomnia/changes in your sleep patterns
> Loss of concentration
> Loss of interest in your appearance
> Loss of libido  no interest in sex
> Loss of motivation
> Loss of self-esteem
> Mood swings
> Obsessive thinking  weird thoughts keep going round in your head
> Panic attacks
> Pre-occupation with death often thinking about death and dying
> Suicidal thinking  thinking of killing yourself
> Unusual conflict and fights with people close to you
> Unusual physical symptoms- headaches, irregular heartbeat, nausea, knot in your stomach etc.
> Unusual weight gain or loss
> Other
> SCORE (write total score here) [ ]
> CONTACT A HEALTH PROFESSIONAL IMMEDIATELY IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THE ABOVE SYMPTOMS THAT ARE HIGHLIGHTED IN RED.
> 
> GUIDELINES TO THE INTERPRETATION OF YOUR TOTAL SCORE
> 
> Less than 40 =MILD adjustment difficulties;
> 41-69 =MODERATE-SEVERE Depression and Anxiety
> 70+ =SEVERE DEPRESSION AND ANXIETYClick to expand...

I scored 42 so guess I am 

Gutted as there is such a stigma connected to it isn't there and I know people often end up hooked on drugs for years great !


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies I do not have Internet at the beach house ( it goes on and off) so I have not read back yet but just saw The last post. big :hugs:il have u spoken to a doctor about how u are feeling . Don't feel alone a lot o women get a bit depressed after having a baby and I know what Ubmean with the stigma but (excuse my language) fck people who judge others. I think contacting your doctor is a good idea and go from there. We r all here to support u.


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry to have left you all guessing. :hugs: No baby yet.


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks addie OH is making me go to the drs today but I don't want pills , I feel a lot of how I'm feeling is down to my mum stressing me out + rhe actual lack of help from OH as he does naff all night feeds not even at week end ,well I'm lucky if he does one + his face is a picture if I do ask!! I understand he is going out to work but he is home late afyternoon so could wash up ,mow lawns etc at the moment I feel like I'm f***ing super woman and he is out most nights with his new hobby of darts maybe I'm being selfish but this is why I feel so damn alone he wanted this baby too and I feel like a single mum!

I reckon a little more support and help off lee and my mum realising she is driving me mad mithering and a bit of me time and not feeling like my sole purpose is being a mum and a skivvy I will feel just grand!

So I'm not happy about going to the drs


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi kmteehoo how's your pregnancy coming along? How long left now?

Molly sorry no leo yet I'm sure it will be soon though

I hate having no lappy :-( I was just getting used to bnb'ing again

Jaynie I'm sorry you are feeling poorly + adam has being acting up again big hugs, I couldn't really post earlier as was alone again for a change bathing,changing,tidying,cleaning sorting out reece readty for school today !

Kit in ref to you question about sky its not the actual broadband which is down its the router (its the 2nd one we have had!! They seem to last about a year and need replacing) but its the actual power supply pack from the mains to the router which has had it this time as apparently when I rang up the man told me that the SAGEM routers are prone to faults with the power supply cables!!! Oh and it is s*** slow in our area too as its down the phone line no fancy cables here yet!!!

But I'm sure your area is more swish and up to date allthough it does take the piss as we pay w0 quid a month for bb and 74 for sky multiroom and 8.25 for sky protect insurance


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit + essie have your little ladies started feeding more in amount length of time,and going longer in between feeds yet? Or does this not happen with BF babes like bottlefed ones? Nate is taking between 4-5oz and we are trying to make him go 5 hours I'm not sure if that's too long ? All this is new to me as reece was an absolute bloody age ago!!!

I'm lying here sneaking in a few posts after feeding nate who is happily listening to his mobile music and watching the coloured lights and trumpimg like a trooper bless!!!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Kit + essie have your little ladies started feeding more in amount length of time,and going longer in between feeds yet? Or does this not happen with BF babes like bottlefed ones? Nate is taking between 4-5oz and we are trying to make him go 5 hours I'm not sure if that's too long ? All this is new to me as reece was an absolute bloody age ago!!!
> 
> I'm lying here sneaking in a few posts after feeding nate who is happily listening to his mobile music and watching the coloured lights and trumpimg like a trooper bless!!!

Lyra has started going longer between feeds. I'm still feeding her on demand but she'll go between 3-4 hours between feeds sometimes, although some days she seems to like lots of little feeds rather than fewer big feeds. If Nate seems happy with his feeds and isn't fussing as he's hungry in between then I think you should be fine. I think formula tends to fill babies up a bit more than breastmilk too as breastmilk is digested quicker so he would feel fuller for longer too.


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley lovey you may not have pnd, but just be feeling down because of the lack of support! Have you spoken to OH about it? I do everything on my own also apart from maybe 2 nappies a day lol! I'm lucky about the lawn my dad comes and does mine, I hope you get something sorted sweet and you don't have to take pills, I had pnd with Angel undiagnosed for a long time due to my other condition but I didn't have pills and worked my mind to a healthy state, its hard but can be done x


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> Hayley lovey you may not have pnd, but just be feeling down because of the lack of support! Have you spoken to OH about it? I do everything on my own also apart from maybe 2 nappies a day lol! I'm lucky about the lawn my dad comes and does mine, I hope you get something sorted sweet and you don't have to take pills, I had pnd with Angel undiagnosed for a long time due to my other condition but I didn't have pills and worked my mind to a healthy state, its hard but can be done x

This is exactly what I think + feel is the problem! But he is insistant that we must trek off to the drs sand that I have pnd or some type of depression 

Yes love its "lack of helop from partner" + "interfering mother" depression!!
What did you feel like when you suffered april if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning B bonjour !!

So what's your say on my so called PND?

The munkie must have some say?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Leo? :shrug:

Morning all :flower: 

This little birdie is up bright and early to catch the sewing worm, am going to do some of the handstitching in bed with tea.

Hayley my poppet it sounds to me you're suffering from UHS to me, not PND! Unhelpful husband syndrome! I think if you can't beat them, join them, and get yourself a new hobby- a baby friendly one like painting or needlework or knitting or reading crime fiction or origami or learning a new language, anything so that when you've done your feeds and your nappies and your laundry you can dive into something for you. Even if it's only for 20 mins a day. And babies love people to be quietly doing something by them, so you wouldn't be a bad mummy for it at all. And you'd recover your brain space, since babies tend to occupy your body for the 1st 9 months of their life in your tum and then your brain thereafter! And I think you should tell OH that you need more support, practically and emotionally.

And I also think if you can get out and about it will help- it's relaxing. I used to like just wandering round the park or town in nice weather and the shopping centre in bad weIather (mainly the latter since Holly was a January baby!)


----------



## new mummy2010

Also kit + essie do your DH's help with night feeds if you happen to express?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha I was just giving my 2 cents worth Hayley!! Telepathy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Hayley for me it's the guilt feelings that distinguish PND from normal haggered new mum syndrome. We all muddle through those early days, doing our best to keep baby fed and clean and our eyes open, but if at the end of the day you feel smug, wow another day achieved :smug: then that is very different from feeling guilty about what the day might have been. Therein for me lies the heart of the problem. If you can find a way of transforming guilt into a positive feeling then I think things will start looking brighter :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Leo? :shrug:
> 
> Morning all :flower:
> 
> This little birdie is up bright and early to catch the sewing worm, am going to do some of the handstitching in bed with tea.
> 
> Hayley my poppet it sounds to me you're suffering from UHS to me, not PND! Unhelpful husband syndrome! I think if you can't beat them, join them, and get yourself a new hobby- a baby friendly one like painting or needlework or knitting or reading crime fiction or origami or learning a new language, anything so that when you've done your feeds and your nappies and your laundry you can dive into something for you. Even if it's only for 20 mins a day. And babies love people to be quietly doing something by them, so you wouldn't be a bad mummy for it at all. And you'd recover your brain space, since babies tend to occupy your body for the 1st 9 months of their life in your tum and then your brain thereafter! And I think you should tell OH that you need more support, practically and emotionally.
> 
> And I also think if you can get out and about it will help- it's relaxing. I used to like just wandering round the park or town in nice weather and the shopping centre in bad weIather (mainly the latter since Holly was a January baby!)

I do love walking and wondering around town and feel I really deserve a shopping spree too which I would love to do on my own or with a friend considering OH has money 20 quid a time usually 3 times a wk for darts but I dare'nt spend a few quid on some new bits and bobs, you know what itslike when you have had a baby half your stuff is massively humongos or massively to small !!!

I think this is the problem but he can't see it I must be depressed and is forcing me to the drs where he has already told my whole story to the f*****g receptionist yesterday great I know,she will think I'm a right basket case 'oh look there's the unfit mother' and the pointing etc


----------



## HollyMonkey

Baby swimmers restarts this Saturday! :wohoo: Holly and Rose are going to be the big girls this year, and all the new ickle cocktail sausage babies will be arriving! :wohoo: And my adult class starts on Tuesday I think :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

I think I may start swimming with baby Bethany well off for some tea + toast as lil man doesn't fancy an extra half hour in bed meh!! 

And need to make up reece's lunch bag back to school today for the big guy year 6 and all big boy now !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley it does sound like your self esteem is a bit low, I would definitely try and get a shopping spree in and DO NOT preoccupy yourself with what others may or may not think of you! YOU must decide what you feel and why and whether you want professional help, and you have all the time in the world to think about it, don't be rushed into anything.It may just be a bad spell of tummy trouble for Nate, plus your mum annoying you, that has set you off track a bit but it could all settle in a week or 2. And if it doesn't then maybe see a doc, but when YOU decide to!

Times like this I REALLY wish I could pop over and we could have a great day together, shopping for new clothes and having lunch and baby and toddler fun!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too, Holly is awake now! Catch la later :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

hi turtles just a quicky as I need to get dressed!

woke up at 2:30 am with TERRIBLE back pain, mainly around my shoulder blades. I mean AGONY. I had to get up, make a hot water bottle and lay on the sofa for a while.


----------



## Sarachka

oh btw took my 3+ digi apart and all 3 lines could *NOT *be *ANY STRONGER!*


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> oh btw took my 3+ digi apart and all 3 lines could *NOT *be *ANY STRONGER!*

:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> hi turtles just a quicky as I need to get dressed!
> 
> woke up at 2:30 am with TERRIBLE back pain, mainly around my shoulder blades. I mean AGONY. I had to get up, make a hot water bottle and lay on the sofa for a while.

be careful with hot water bottle around ur tummy :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Feeling queasy, queasy, queasy \\:D/


*Funny random thing for my turtle friends in the aquarium:*

When my mum and dad split up (years back when I was 10 or so- they later got back together) my dad went to the docs because he was feeling pretty low and the doctor told him to buy a packet of cigarettes and have a good long think about things :rofl: Like my mum being told to drink Guinness through her pregnancies :haha: Ah the good ol' days!:cloud9: Wonder if they got free prescription fags and booze :lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> oh btw took my 3+ digi apart and all 3 lines could *NOT *be *ANY STRONGER!*

Excellentness:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Also kit + essie do your DH's help with night feeds if you happen to express?

I'm not expressing at the moment but he does help with happier or settling her if she's really grizzly. I try and not wake him if I can during the week but he helps if I ask. I do think it sounds like you just need more support from him. My OH suggested I had PND when Lyra was a few weeks old but I told him I just felt overwhelmed sometimes, and looking after her the majority of the time was a big responsibility. Luckily he bucked up his ideas and is much more helpful. Can you talk to Lee about helping you more?


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My OH thinks I have PND :-(
> 
> Why sweetie?Click to expand...
> 
> Because I have told him some days I feel so alone + struggle to get me and baby ready to go places and I won't sleep when he does as I'm more worried about house being tidy and that I wish sometimes things were the same as before we had baby but then feel overwhelming guilt for feeling that way I probably have haven't I ?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :hugs: Here is a checklist that may give you some clarity
> 
> To complete the Checklist, please fill in the appropriate column - i.e. the one that comes closest to the way you have been feeling and thinking during the past two weeks.
> 
> 0 = NOT AT ALL
> 1 = FROM TIME TO TIME
> 2 = QUITE OFTEN
> 3 = MOST OF THE TIME
> 
> Symptoms and Feelings
> 0
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> Appetite change
> Being forgetful
> Being indecisive
> Confused thinking
> Crying spells
> Fears or fantasies of harming yourself or others
> Fears or fantasies of harming baby
> Feeling afraid
> Feeling angry
> Feeling anxious
> Feeling depressed
> Feeling fatigued
> Feeling frustrated
> Feeling guilty
> Feeling hopeless
> Feeling irritable
> Feeling like a bad mother
> Feeling lonely
> Feeling no love for the baby
> Feeling numb
> Feeling out of control
> Feeling panicky
> Feeling that your baby would be better off without you
> Feeling trapped
> Feeling unsupported  that no-one cares about you
> Having scary thoughts
> Insomnia/changes in your sleep patterns
> Loss of concentration
> Loss of interest in your appearance
> Loss of libido  no interest in sex
> Loss of motivation
> Loss of self-esteem
> Mood swings
> Obsessive thinking  weird thoughts keep going round in your head
> Panic attacks
> Pre-occupation with death often thinking about death and dying
> Suicidal thinking  thinking of killing yourself
> Unusual conflict and fights with people close to you
> Unusual physical symptoms- headaches, irregular heartbeat, nausea, knot in your stomach etc.
> Unusual weight gain or loss
> Other
> SCORE (write total score here) [ ]
> CONTACT A HEALTH PROFESSIONAL IMMEDIATELY IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THE ABOVE SYMPTOMS THAT ARE HIGHLIGHTED IN RED.
> 
> GUIDELINES TO THE INTERPRETATION OF YOUR TOTAL SCORE
> 
> Less than 40 =MILD adjustment difficulties;
> 41-69 =MODERATE-SEVERE Depression and Anxiety
> 70+ =SEVERE DEPRESSION AND ANXIETYClick to expand...
> 
> I scored 42 so guess I am
> 
> Gutted as there is such a stigma connected to it isn't there and I know people often end up hooked on drugs for years great !Click to expand...

Granted - a doctor here will just drug you up lovey because that's what they do but that's why i was asking you all those questions. If you are 'snappy' with Lee and emotional and they are only symptoms than if you wanted you could afford to try some of what Trin has to offer. I don't think there's as much stigma as before - me and sezi are forever talking about our problems with similar conditions on here and I do elsewhere and I haven't felt judged by anyone. I hope you feel better and remember just cause a doctor wants to give you meds doesn't mean it's best. My sis thinks she's generally depressed (split with james, two house moves etc etc) and the doc tries to treat her as post natally depressed and the tablets make her loony! She just wants citalopram (what I was on - normal SSRI depression meds)... BIG HUGS. You are only just within your boundary you could probably rethink and put yourself in the 'adjustment difficulty' bit.


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> oh btw took my 3+ digi apart and all 3 lines could *NOT *be *ANY STRONGER!*




Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Also kit + essie do your DH's help with night feeds if you happen to express?
> 
> I'm not expressing at the moment but he does help with happier or settling her if she's really grizzly. I try and not wake him if I can during the week but he helps if I ask. I do think it sounds like you just need more support from him. My OH suggested I had PND when Lyra was a few weeks old but I told him I just felt overwhelmed sometimes, and looking after her the majority of the time was a big responsibility. Luckily he bucked up his ideas and is much more helpful. Can you talk to Lee about helping you more?Click to expand...


See I want too and I think he knows this is poart of the oroblem but he is up for 4am or 5am and has an hours drive to work to wolverhampton and he came home at 9am yesterday as they. Messed up orders and he has had to go in last night at midnight after darts mind!! And is still there now and says now if you girls don't think I have it then I don't need to go the drs but not to maon to him about feeling alone and down can t win




firstbaby25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My OH thinks I have PND :-(
> 
> Why sweetie?Click to expand...
> 
> Because I have told him some days I feel so alone + struggle to get me and baby ready to go places and I won't sleep when he does as I'm more worried about house being tidy and that I wish sometimes things were the same as before we had baby but then feel overwhelming guilt for feeling that way I probably have haven't I ?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :hugs: Here is a checklist that may give you some clarity
> 
> To complete the Checklist, please fill in the appropriate column - i.e. the one that comes closest to the way you have been feeling and thinking during the past two weeks.
> 
> 0 = NOT AT ALL
> 1 = FROM TIME TO TIME
> 2 = QUITE OFTEN
> 3 = MOST OF THE TIME
> 
> Symptoms and Feelings
> 0
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> Appetite change
> Being forgetful
> Being indecisive
> Confused thinking
> Crying spells
> Fears or fantasies of harming yourself or others
> Fears or fantasies of harming baby
> Feeling afraid
> Feeling angry
> Feeling anxious
> Feeling depressed
> Feeling fatigued
> Feeling frustrated
> Feeling guilty
> Feeling hopeless
> Feeling irritable
> Feeling like a bad mother
> Feeling lonely
> Feeling no love for the baby
> Feeling numb
> Feeling out of control
> Feeling panicky
> Feeling that your baby would be better off without you
> Feeling trapped
> Feeling unsupported  that no-one cares about you
> Having scary thoughts
> Insomnia/changes in your sleep patterns
> Loss of concentration
> Loss of interest in your appearance
> Loss of libido  no interest in sex
> Loss of motivation
> Loss of self-esteem
> Mood swings
> Obsessive thinking  weird thoughts keep going round in your head
> Panic attacks
> Pre-occupation with death often thinking about death and dying
> Suicidal thinking  thinking of killing yourself
> Unusual conflict and fights with people close to you
> Unusual physical symptoms- headaches, irregular heartbeat, nausea, knot in your stomach etc.
> Unusual weight gain or loss
> Other
> SCORE (write total score here) [ ]
> CONTACT A HEALTH PROFESSIONAL IMMEDIATELY IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THE ABOVE SYMPTOMS THAT ARE HIGHLIGHTED IN RED.
> 
> GUIDELINES TO THE INTERPRETATION OF YOUR TOTAL SCORE
> 
> Less than 40 =MILD adjustment difficulties;
> 41-69 =MODERATE-SEVERE Depression and Anxiety
> 70+ =SEVERE DEPRESSION AND ANXIETYClick to expand...
> 
> I scored 42 so guess I am
> 
> Gutted as there is such a stigma connected to it isn't there and I know people often end up hooked on drugs for years great !Click to expand...
> 
> Granted - a doctor here will just drug you up lovey because that's what they do but that's why i was asking you all those questions. If you are 'snappy' with Lee and emotional and they are only symptoms than if you wanted you could afford to try some of what Trin has to offer. I don't think there's as much stigma as before - me and sezi are forever talking about our problems with similar conditions on here and I do elsewhere and I haven't felt judged by anyone. I hope you feel better and remember just cause a doctor wants to give you meds doesn't mean it's best. My sis thinks she's generally depressed (split with james, two house moves etc etc) and the doc tries to treat her as post natally depressed and the tablets make her loony! She just wants citalopram (what I was on - normal SSRI depression meds)... BIG HUGS. You are only just within your boundary you could probably rethink and put yourself in the 'adjustment difficulty' bit.Click to expand...


I'm just sick of doing it all on my own day imn day out and feel I can't be selfish and ask for help cos he is working

I would love to go shopping B what fun that would be !!


Sezi yay for your stonking lines


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't know you and Lee well enough to comment but I think the girls are right - there has to be some way that you could get through to Lee? Maybe if you say it in front of someone. I.e - Adam did nothing this weekend as I said last night and his mum asked if he was helping to which I replied 'not really' and he got all defensive 'i'm doing what i can' me 'that's nothing then' and saying what is essentially the truth in front of people meant that we got back and he sorted his drill work out and then did one (of 500) loads of washing up! I dunno, if you mentioned to a doc that sure you are feeling the strain and then *innocently  *asked the doc whether it could be to do with an overbearing mother and that you feel so alone with your OH out all the time? Maybe it would get through to him and you would only be being honest with your doctor - wouldn't you?

We'd all have a great laugh shopping wouldn't we? 

Hayley - on the 30th I am going to be off work. If you have a sat nav and you want a brew while Lee is working and some help with Nate - we could go for a walk and you could be back for Reece? We've mentioned it loads haven't we? Let's do it! :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

I was feeling better today until my friend at work asked me what was wrong and I told her about Esme and burst into tears :cry: Then work DH offered me a brownie which triggered the :sick: big time :nope:

Anyhoo, sunshiney day here today and I'm having reiki later so hopefully things will look up

Happy Tuesday Turtles:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm having nice food later which in my world is basically reiki. Donatello's Italian CARB FEST - Crunchie I am going to have pasta and garlic bread :munch: I might even have some side potatos and have TRIPLE carbs! :happydance: 

I still not speaking to OH - but he's so stupid he has no idea!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks addie OH is making me go to the drs today but I don't want pills , I feel a lot of how I'm feeling is down to my mum stressing me out + rhe actual lack of help from OH as he does naff all night feeds not even at week end ,well I'm lucky if he does one + his face is a picture if I do ask!! I understand he is going out to work but he is home late afyternoon so could wash up ,mow lawns etc at the moment I feel like I'm f***ing super woman and he is out most nights with his new hobby of darts maybe I'm being selfish but this is why I feel so damn alone he wanted this baby too and I feel like a single mum!
> 
> I reckon a little more support and help off lee and my mum realising she is driving me mad mithering and a bit of me time and not feeling like my sole purpose is being a mum and a skivvy I will feel just grand!
> 
> So I'm not happy about going to the drs

I'm so sorry you're feeling like this. Can the doctor not refer you to a counselor or a psychologist rather than just putting you on medication? Medication can help short term but won't help if the issues aren't sorted out. Can you see a homoeopath? As far as I know NHS covers it


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie OH is making me go to the drs today but I don't want pills , I feel a lot of how I'm feeling is down to my mum stressing me out + rhe actual lack of help from OH as he does naff all night feeds not even at week end ,well I'm lucky if he does one + his face is a picture if I do ask!! I understand he is going out to work but he is home late afyternoon so could wash up ,mow lawns etc at the moment I feel like I'm f***ing super woman and he is out most nights with his new hobby of darts maybe I'm being selfish but this is why I feel so damn alone he wanted this baby too and I feel like a single mum!
> 
> I reckon a little more support and help off lee and my mum realising she is driving me mad mithering and a bit of me time and not feeling like my sole purpose is being a mum and a skivvy I will feel just grand!
> 
> So I'm not happy about going to the drs
> 
> I'm so sorry you're feeling like this. Can the doctor not refer you to a counselor or a psychologist rather than just putting you on medication? Medication can help short term but won't help if the issues aren't sorted out. Can you see a homoeopath? As far as I know NHS covers itClick to expand...

They probbo wil pay for it - I reckon it'd be a lengthy process we are very fond of policies and procedures and uniformity (apparently) we have no choice in healthcare really. I want counselling but I can't get it.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh btw took my 3+ digi apart and all 3 lines could *NOT *be *ANY STRONGER!*
> 
> Excellentness:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: you 'ness'-ed a word :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> I don't know you and Lee well enough to comment but I think the girls are right - there has to be some way that you could get through to Lee? Maybe if you say it in front of someone. I.e - Adam did nothing this weekend as I said last night and his mum asked if he was helping to which I replied 'not really' and he got all defensive 'i'm doing what i can' me 'that's nothing then' and saying what is essentially the truth in front of people meant that we got back and he sorted his drill work out and then did one (of 500) loads of washing up! I dunno, if you mentioned to a doc that sure you are feeling the strain and then *innocently  *asked the doc whether it could be to do with an overbearing mother and that you feel so alone with your OH out all the time? Maybe it would get through to him and you would only be being honest with your doctor - wouldn't you?
> 
> We'd all have a great laugh shopping wouldn't we?
> 
> Hayley - on the 30th I am going to be off work. If you have a sat nav and you want a brew while Lee is working and some help with Nate - we could go for a walk and you could be back for Reece? We've mentioned it loads haven't we? Let's do it! :)


That sounds brill jaynie I don't have sat nav but can lend one no probs !!!

I have taken the plunge + have booked an app for 3.40 this afternoon lee will be coming ,he has just admitted on the phone he doesn't help like he should and is trying to shuffle his working hours so as he can spend more waking time helping and with us all 

Send me your address in a PM and I can sort out my road trip how exciting !! I think this is what I need days out and stuff woohooooo

It is my mum and him not actually the baby that gets me down his hobby is taking up half the week and most weekends and I don't know how to tell my mother to BaCK OFF in a poilte way!!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turts !!!!

Why will my baby not latch ........ I will
Keep trying at each feed ... You think she would be pleased with such milky fun bags lol

Getting her weighed today so will see if expressed milk is doing the trick 

Hey hayley - sorry about oh .... I really think sometimes they just do not see us struggling .... Not in a horrible way .... I was trying to eat dinner with a crying baby on my lap and dh finished his and continued to watch me struggle .....after about 10 mins I was like "could you help " and I honestly don't think he had noticed as he looked all guilty 


So I have been going out alot more which makes missing the mil much easier .... I know have had to say to my SIL .... If you want to pop in it has to be before 7 as we want to eat dinner and not have her sitting in my house for hours repeating " she shouldn't be 
there yet " just like the mil

I have also found that if you offer people a friday night for a visit and so many people decline .... Funny that 

Bet my name is mud ! GOOD


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley my pnd was awful I'd cry a lot but would become hysterical very angry sad couldn't be bothered to do anything go anywhere didn't want to see people wanted to sleep all the time suicidal thought and I covered it up by drinking, looking back I hate myself for drinking but I wasn't 'me' x


----------



## Crunchie

I meant "be here yet " stoopid iPhone


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley when Holly was born DH had just started a new stressy job and was leaving very early and back very late, and I was just breastfeeding so did all the night feeds and I actually felt really priviledged to have Holly all to myself all the time, and ultimately the problem was that Holly didn't really know who Daddy was, and at the weekends when DH _could_ see her she would cry when she saw Daddy and want mummy all the time.So you could always threaten OH with Nate not knowing who Daddy is? My DH was quite hurt by Holly's reactions, but I reassured him it was just because she never sees Daddy and to not take it personally, and he now makes efforts to juggle his sport time at the weekends so he can see Holly a bit more and she's fine with him now. But it might make your OH realise that by helping you he is helping himself too? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Crunch!! :wave: I had something I was going to say next time you were online at the same time as me and I can't remember for the life of me what it was now! :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

My evil sore throat has returned!! Feels owwwheeeee!

Crunchie - my little sister didn't latch properly the HV had a look and told us she was toungue tied? Could lauren be the same? 

So sorry about esme trin but you tried your best as you do for all animals!

Hayley you don't sound PND a close friend of mine had this and she didn't want her baby anywhere near her she only fed him and passed him to someone else! You sound more like your struggling with being pestered constantly and the lack of help from OH I think more time out and about will do the world of good as jaynie says!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished a little red woollen skirt with felt flowers on it! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope your throat gets better soon Ginge :flower:

There is dry pasta all over the floor of my house- Holly has been a very busy baby this morning :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished a little red woollen skirt with felt flowers on it! :wohoo:

Pictures!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie that sounds NOM! You've inspired me, I'm going to make garlic bread for lunch! And the boys are home for lunch so I'll make a big pasta carbonara dish for us all and double carb too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Finished a little red woollen skirt with felt flowers on it! :wohoo:
> 
> Pictures!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

This evening! The skirt is part of a set so I need to finish the top that goes with before the photo shoot!!:happydance: And this afternoon I'm hoping to get 2 dresses made.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh btw took my 3+ digi apart and all 3 lines could *NOT *be *ANY STRONGER!*
> 
> Excellentness:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you 'ness'-ed a word :haha:Click to expand...

I keep doing it, it's terribleness :nope:


----------



## Essie

My cat insists on weeing in anything that has water in it. I love my cats but 
:growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks addie OH is making me go to the drs today but I don't want pills , I feel a lot of how I'm feeling is down to my mum stressing me out + rhe actual lack of help from OH as he does naff all night feeds not even at week end ,well I'm lucky if he does one + his face is a picture if I do ask!! I understand he is going out to work but he is home late afyternoon so could wash up ,mow lawns etc at the moment I feel like I'm f***ing super woman and he is out most nights with his new hobby of darts maybe I'm being selfish but this is why I feel so damn alone he wanted this baby too and I feel like a single mum!
> 
> I reckon a little more support and help off lee and my mum realising she is driving me mad mithering and a bit of me time and not feeling like my sole purpose is being a mum and a skivvy I will feel just grand!
> 
> So I'm not happy about going to the drs
> 
> I'm so sorry you're feeling like this. Can the doctor not refer you to a counselor or a psychologist rather than just putting you on medication? Medication can help short term but won't help if the issues aren't sorted out. Can you see a homoeopath? As far as I know NHS covers itClick to expand...

I'm going to see my gp this afternoon Trin even if its just to subtly say in front of lee that I need some support and a bit of interest in me and not just friggin darts !!!




Crunchie said:


> Morning turts !!!!
> 
> Why will my baby not latch ........ I will
> Keep trying at each feed ... You think she would be pleased with such milky fun bags lol
> 
> Getting her weighed today so will see if expressed milk is doing the trick
> 
> Hey hayley - sorry about oh .... I really think sometimes they just do not see us struggling .... Not in a horrible way .... I was trying to eat dinner with a crying baby on my lap and dh finished his and continued to watch me struggle .....after about 10 mins I was like "could you help " and I honestly don't think he had noticed as he looked all guilty
> 
> 
> So I have been going out alot more which makes missing the mil much easier .... I know have had to say to my SIL .... If you want to pop in it has to be before 7 as we want to eat dinner and not have her sitting in my house for hours repeating " she shouldn't be
> there yet " just like the mil
> 
> I have also found that if you offer people a friday night for a visit and so many people decline .... Funny that
> 
> Bet my name is mud ! GOOD

This post made me laugh crunch thanks for making me smile  ,apart from lauren not latching on of cause I'm sorry about that and obviously have not the first clue about BF so I can't help you chick.

Well I have basically ttold mum I'm sick of people interfering and texting me like I'm a kid and if I want advise or a break if I have a bad night I will ask for gods sake ,needless to say she aint text back oops but you know what I don't care if my name is mud like yours we can be mud buddies lol




HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley when Holly was born DH had just started a new stressy job and was leaving very early and back very late, and I was just breastfeeding so did all the night feeds and I actually felt really priviledged to have Holly all to myself all the time, and ultimately the problem was that Holly didn't really know who Daddy was, and at the weekends when DH _could_ see her she would cry when she saw Daddy and want mummy all the time.So you could always threaten OH with Nate not knowing who Daddy is? My DH was quite hurt by Holly's reactions, but I reassured him it was just because she never sees Daddy and to not take it personally, and he now makes efforts to juggle his sport time at the weekends so he can see Holly a bit more and she's fine with him now. But it might make your OH realise that by helping you he is helping himself too? :shrug:


I think he knows this already and I feel like a moaning selfish bitch cos I know I can do it alone and hundreds of woman do manage in much worse situations than me so maybe I'm being a maud arse !!


x-ginge-x said:


> My evil sore throat has returned!! Feels owwwheeeee!
> 
> Crunchie - my little sister didn't latch properly the HV had a look and told us she was toungue tied? Could lauren be the same?
> 
> So sorry about esme trin but you tried your best as you do for all animals!
> 
> Hayley you don't sound PND a close friend of mine had this and she didn't want her baby anywhere near her she only fed him and passed him to someone else! You sound more like your struggling with being pestered constantly and the lack of help from OH I think more time out and about will do the world of good as jaynie says!


I think that's what I need to ginge just hard as all my mates are at work my mother as ya know stresses me out so I'm stuck somedays!!



Essie said:


> My cat insists on weeing in anything that has water in it. I love my cats but
> :growlmad:

Oh dear what a strange kitty wonder why that is ?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Also kit + essie do your DH's help with night feeds if you happen to express?

Hiya lovely.

Yes and no about the night feeds. OH has started to get up for Cara's last feed (5-6am) every other week as he starts work later every other week. This lets me get an extra 1-2 hours sleep which is sooooo amazing. Up until the last couple of weeks I did it all which was very hard so I know exactly how you feel. Yes, you are on mat leave BUT you are not superhuman and need support. Lee needs to realise this petal.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley when Holly was born DH had just started a new stressy job and was leaving very early and back very late, and I was just breastfeeding so did all the night feeds and I actually felt really priviledged to have Holly all to myself all the time, and ultimately the problem was that Holly didn't really know who Daddy was, and at the weekends when DH _could_ see her she would cry when she saw Daddy and want mummy all the time.So you could always threaten OH with Nate not knowing who Daddy is? My DH was quite hurt by Holly's reactions, but I reassured him it was just because she never sees Daddy and to not take it personally, and he now makes efforts to juggle his sport time at the weekends so he can see Holly a bit more and she's fine with him now. But it might make your OH realise that by helping you he is helping himself too? :shrug:

:thumbup:

An excellent example of why I didn't want it just to be me that fed Cara and so started expressing really early on :flower: OH and Cara have a very strong bond although still nothing like the bond she and I have.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning turts !!!!
> 
> Why will my baby not latch ........ I will
> Keep trying at each feed ... You think she would be pleased with such milky fun bags lol
> 
> Getting her weighed today so will see if expressed milk is doing the trick
> 
> Hey hayley - sorry about oh .... I really think sometimes they just do not see us struggling .... Not in a horrible way .... I was trying to eat dinner with a crying baby on my lap and dh finished his and continued to watch me struggle .....after about 10 mins I was like "could you help " and I honestly don't think he had noticed as he looked all guilty
> 
> 
> So I have been going out alot more which makes missing the mil much easier .... I know have had to say to my SIL .... If you want to pop in it has to be before 7 as we want to eat dinner and not have her sitting in my house for hours repeating " she shouldn't be
> there yet " just like the mil
> 
> I have also found that if you offer people a friday night for a visit and so many people decline .... Funny that
> 
> Bet my name is mud ! GOOD

You are doing a fab job Crunchie - I've no idea how you manage to express every feed! I'm in awe! Lauren will eventually latch I'm sure..don't give up :hugs:

:haha: I love the new assertive Crunchster! You're showing them eh? :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: 

Crappy start to my day today. Oh is overdrawn and owes money to blockbuster. I cried in work at how bad he can be without a thought to the other people's lives he affects :growlmad: I am off home now to pay money in to his bank because he is such a big kid! :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> My cat insists on weeing in anything that has water in it. I love my cats but
> :growlmad:

Have you had her checked for a bladder infection?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Crappy start to my day today. Oh is overdrawn and owes money to blockbuster. I cried in work at how bad he can be without a thought to the other people's lives he affects :growlmad: I am off home now to pay money in to his bank because he is such a big kid! :growlmad:

:hugs:

Men sometimes - MEH! Give him a telling off for this one!


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My cat insists on weeing in anything that has water in it. I love my cats but
> :growlmad:
> 
> Have you had her checked for a bladder infection?Click to expand...

Yep, no infection. Vet suggested it could be because of Lyra but he did it before she was born. I read some cats pee in water to hide the scent :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

on my lunch break feeling like poop! :(


----------



## Essie

DH came home for lunch because lyra has been screaming all morning. 2 minutes before he arrives she calmed down and was all smiles by the time he walked in. 

I was supposed to get my mums birthday cake this morning but haven't been able to because of the screamy screamer so will have to pick it up on the way to their house later. We've got her a wooden sign from Lyra which says "grandchildren are you reward for not strangling your kids".


----------



## Essie

:hugs: Clare


----------



## Essie

:wave: Emandi


----------



## Essie

Hayley, hope your appointment goes okay. I know how Some doctors will whip out a prescription straight away, I've been prescribed antidepressants before when I didn't want them. I hope your doc is understanding and listens, and that Lee realises you need some more support :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Big hugs Hayley - my mum also gets upset if i do not answer her texts and phone calls ASAP - she told me to stop being snappy earlier so I hope she can back off a bit also 

Lauren is weighing in at 6lbs 5 ... What a chunk ... Saw a mean health visitor who told me off that Lauren needs to learn to latch .... They want me to go to loads of breasfeeding classes as they always think it's me that is not doing it correctly ... I am seeing my nice one next time !!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley when Holly was born DH had just started a new stressy job and was leaving very early and back very late, and I was just breastfeeding so did all the night feeds and I actually felt really priviledged to have Holly all to myself all the time, and ultimately the problem was that Holly didn't really know who Daddy was, and at the weekends when DH _could_ see her she would cry when she saw Daddy and want mummy all the time.So you could always threaten OH with Nate not knowing who Daddy is? My DH was quite hurt by Holly's reactions, but I reassured him it was just because she never sees Daddy and to not take it personally, and he now makes efforts to juggle his sport time at the weekends so he can see Holly a bit more and she's fine with him now. But it might make your OH realise that by helping you he is helping himself too? :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> An excellent example of why I didn't want it just to be me that fed Cara and so started expressing really early on :flower: OH and Cara have a very strong bond although still nothing like the bond she and I have.Click to expand...

I think we should make the most of it now Kit, most little girls end up as complete daddies girls by the time they're 8yrs old or so:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had my second bout of nausea of the day :thumbup: And I'm sure it's ms coz it's that weird nausea that makes you want to eat or sleep, just had some toast and I'm right as rain. And I always got it late morning and early afternoon with LO. I do wish my darling LO would have a nap. I want to make headway on the dresses but she will not sleep today and is being all cute so I can't even just ignore her and get on with things :shrug:

Hope all goes well at the appointment Hayley :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dunno about cat wee essie. Pooface wees when he has jealousy pangs: new baby, new kitten etc but dogs do doggie things like that :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Guismo, my DH's late cat, went terribly incontinent in his last weeks and he slept on DH's special long distance running rucksacks that were in the basement and leaked all over them and he had to throw them all out coz even after washing they stank. Poor Guismo :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not that I'm saying your cat is old and incontinent essie, I was just chatting to the tumbleweed :-=


----------



## TrinityMom

I get variations of these on my car every day... very amusing :haha: Bet you don't get these where you come from :haha:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268818_10150333133443465_582863464_9518048_1138378_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Mmmmmmm...eating some strawberries and yoghurt :munch: and just had a hot decaf capuccino delivered to my desk :coffee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hello turts! :wave: it's back to work for me today. i had a lovely extended weekend with MJ. It looks as if the O gods are not smiling on me b/c i got a negative opk yesterday, so all the bd'ing, albeit fun, was for naught. it's a little disappointing but we had a great weekend so no complaints here.
Molly, the time is nigh! :happydance:

happy tuesday dolls! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know I shouldn't until after my scan :dust: but just done loads of different chinese gender things and they all said girl. My Lunar age is 37 :shock: That's even older than Kit :jo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I get variations of these on my car every day... very amusing :haha: Bet you don't get these where you come from :haha:
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268818_10150333133443465_582863464_9518048_1138378_n.jpg

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That is soooo hilarious! Every line cracks me up! And the diagram!! :saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can you send me one Trin? I'll pay the postage!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mmmmmmm...eating some strawberries and yoghurt :munch: and just had a hot decaf capuccino delivered to my desk :coffee:

ooo I'm going to go and make me a decaf! You have made me desirous of one:coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Newbs :wave:


----------



## cassie04

*Hi all just muching on a banana and swigging on a decaf! im going to catch up on posts! xxx*


----------



## cassie04

It's an ORANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::blush:
 



Attached Files:







orange8.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 18









oranges.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cassie04

*B!!!!!! HOOOORAAAY FOR MS!!!!!!!!! hahahahah! I am sooooo not jealous! i threw up AGAIN this morning!!!!! Were you sick when you were pregnant with holly?*


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Crappy start to my day today. Oh is overdrawn and owes money to blockbuster. I cried in work at how bad he can be without a thought to the other people's lives he affects :growlmad: I am off home now to pay money in to his bank because he is such a big kid! :growlmad:

Jaynie love it seems like your really down in the dumps with adam! I hate when men make us women upset and they dont even acknowledge anything they have done!:growlmad: have you spoke to him about how your feeling!

Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> My cat insists on weeing in anything that has water in it. I love my cats but
> :growlmad:

Essie our cat has been playing up as well and we have cleaned out her litter tray and washed it all out tried different litters, tellling her off, praising when she does right but she just seems to be being a diva!!!ITS DRIVING ME BLOOMIN' MAD! Im thinking about making her an outdoor cat as I cant stand the thought of her being a diva round a baby! It makes me vom at the thought!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh cassie! I don't know if you've noticed but I AM quite the talker. I talk to him all the time, I think sometimes that's the problem maybe I tell him too much to the point where he thinks 'yeah yeah' know what I mean?

I am down with him, but I don't want to end it. No relationship is free from drama is it? I think also (and I don't expect you to start playing your violins) I'm used to dealing with girls - open, honest, calm, logical & rational girls. My mum never really had anyone else we were exposed to and I genuinely think that it has had it's toll on me. I never had the 'be quiet your dad's working night' or 'you can't eat that it's your fathers' or anything. I didn't see my mum work at something and I try but it certainly doesn't work with my Adam. I've ended up asking him today for such a chat - last night I tried to talk about TTC, which hasn't been mentioned AT ALL since a day after I lost beanie. He doesn't ask me or engage in conversation. I'm starting to feel like the LEAST important person in the world to him. 

Yipee for your orange though! Sorry you are still :sick: it's a bit pants! 

Recl


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley when Holly was born DH had just started a new stressy job and was leaving very early and back very late, and I was just breastfeeding so did all the night feeds and I actually felt really priviledged to have Holly all to myself all the time, and ultimately the problem was that Holly didn't really know who Daddy was, and at the weekends when DH _could_ see her she would cry when she saw Daddy and want mummy all the time.So you could always threaten OH with Nate not knowing who Daddy is? My DH was quite hurt by Holly's reactions, but I reassured him it was just because she never sees Daddy and to not take it personally, and he now makes efforts to juggle his sport time at the weekends so he can see Holly a bit more and she's fine with him now. But it might make your OH realise that by helping you he is helping himself too? :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> An excellent example of why I didn't want it just to be me that fed Cara and so started expressing really early on :flower: OH and Cara have a very strong bond although still nothing like the bond she and I have.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we should make the most of it now Kit, most little girls end up as complete daddies girls by the time they're 8yrs old or so:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, 'tis true. My fear was that he would never have a chance to properly bond when she's ickle as he works v. long hours and is always likely to :shrug: It's hard to know what the future holds.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Not that I'm saying your cat is old and incontinent essie, I was just chatting to the tumbleweed :-=

Poor kitty. Pepper is not that old, and I'm pretty sure it's deliberate peeing not incontinence. Just a naughty kitty I think.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I know I shouldn't until after my scan :dust: but just done loads of different chinese gender things and they all said girl. My Lunar age is 37 :shock: That's even older than Kit :jo:

Good heavens!! How old??? :shock:

Here comes Emily :happydance: :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> *B!!!!!! HOOOORAAAY FOR MS!!!!!!!!! hahahahah! I am sooooo not jealous! i threw up AGAIN this morning!!!!! Were you sick when you were pregnant with holly?*

Hello Mrs Orange :hi: Wow a navel orange is quite a big thing to have in your tum! I just had mild queasiness with Holly, and it came on late morning, late afternoon and then was worse in the evening after dinner but no voms and just like travel sickness really:shrug: So hoping this will be the same because with a toddler and nappies to change it could be terrible if I need to vom everytime I smell something bad:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Top season fashions from the HollyMonkey house of haute couture.....
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 6









058.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mini munkie live from the Paris catwalk :kiss: She needs some tights and furry boots and some roll neck tops to complete the ensembles. And they're a tad big, ready for the deep mid winter when she's almost 2, since the fabrics are warm:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







043.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









051.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5









054.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









041.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

The red outfit is pure wool so really warm and looks well cute on but I didn't get a pic coz Holly was grizzly for dinner. I reckon a dark brown top and tights underneath, like her eyes, and the purple Kicker boots I'm going to get her for autumn and winter, and she'll be edible :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And the spotty one is made from a Habitat bedspread :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And a denim dress with buttons down the front and a turquoise shift dress are coming next...But I NEEEEEED Chili con Carne for dinner tonight so may have to favour food production over dress production


----------



## HollyMonkey

POWWWWEERRRRR PoooOOOOOOOsterrrrRRRRRR!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s201/daisy_mae1973/pregojoke.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mind you elephants have a raw deal, 3yr gestation period :shock:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh cassie! I don't know if you've noticed but I AM quite the talker. I talk to him all the time, I think sometimes that's the problem maybe I tell him too much to the point where he thinks 'yeah yeah' know what I mean?
> 
> I am down with him, but I don't want to end it. No relationship is free from drama is it? I think also (and I don't expect you to start playing your violins) I'm used to dealing with girls - open, honest, calm, logical & rational girls. My mum never really had anyone else we were exposed to and I genuinely think that it has had it's toll on me. I never had the 'be quiet your dad's working night' or 'you can't eat that it's your fathers' or anything. I didn't see my mum work at something and I try but it certainly doesn't work with my Adam. I've ended up asking him today for such a chat - last night I tried to talk about TTC, which hasn't been mentioned AT ALL since a day after I lost beanie. He doesn't ask me or engage in conversation. I'm starting to feel like the LEAST important person in the world to him.
> 
> Yipee for your orange though! Sorry you are still :sick: it's a bit pants!
> 
> Recl

Well jaynie adam is just beeing a big piece of poo:growlmad:! He reminds me a bit of my ex.....I would talk all the time about issues to try and overcome them (cos thats what your meant to do) but in the end i think it turned into more of a nag and they do switch off and probably think "here we go again!":dohh: I must admit thats wat i like about Dave cos he will listen and take it in! You have just moved into your beautiful new house aswell:growlmad: Do you think the stress of the new house is getting to him? it could be tiring!?!? As regard to your beanie angel it is crap he wont open up and talk to you about it! maybe its because he is rather upset by it all and doesnt want to show you because he feels he has to be strong for you:shrug:

Hmmmmm im not sure what to do! it is a tricky one:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Just checking in. No baby yet. Very very tired. Much too tired to have a baby.


----------



## cassie04

hollymonkey said:


> mind you elephants have a raw deal, 3yr gestation period :shock:


no freakin way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pffft i would never be an elephant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

What do your children call your mum/mil? Or what do you call your grandmother? When Lyra was born my mum said she wanted to be called "mumma"'. I felt this was too close to mummy and really didn't want her to be called that. I was too chicken to speak to her about it but my dad spoke to her and said it wasn't appropriate. So ive heard her call herself granny, nanny, nonna since then. I wanted to get a card for her birthday so we spoke to my dad and picked one that said "nana". But when she opened it she said "who is nana?" :dohh: I can't win. I do not want her to call herself mumma. Sorry to rant, but I'm at their house and dont want to be angry with her on her birthday. I already complained to my dad about it.


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *B!!!!!! HOOOORAAAY FOR MS!!!!!!!!! hahahahah! I am sooooo not jealous! i threw up AGAIN this morning!!!!! Were you sick when you were pregnant with holly?*
> 
> Hello Mrs Orange :hi: Wow a navel orange is quite a big thing to have in your tum! I just had mild queasiness with Holly, and it came on late morning, late afternoon and then was worse in the evening after dinner but no voms and just like travel sickness really:shrug: So hoping this will be the same because with a toddler and nappies to change it could be terrible if I need to vom everytime I smell something bad:haha:Click to expand...

oHHHH b I dont know how i could manage being up le duff and having a toddler/being sick/being tired/peeing all the time! EASH and your such a good little house wifey! I must make sure Dave doesnt find out about you otherwise he will be expecting me to cook extravagant meals and knit beautiful clothes for the bean!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> What do your children call your mum/mil? Or what do you call your grandmother? When Lyra was born my mum said she wanted to be called "mumma"'. I felt this was too close to mummy and really didn't want her to be called that. I was too chicken to speak to her about it but my dad spoke to her and said it wasn't appropriate. So ive heard her call herself granny, nanny, nonna since then. I wanted to get a card for her birthday so we spoke to my dad and picked one that said "nana". But when she opened it she said "who is nana?" :dohh: I can't win. I do not want her to call herself mumma. Sorry to rant, but I'm at their house and dont want to be angry with her on her birthday. I already complained to my dad about it.

NOOOOO WAY would i let my mum be known as "mumma" i'll be the only "mumma" to the bean! you are totally right:thumbup: Both my mum and daves mum wants to be called "nana" they say "granny" is too old:haha: i just think they need to grow up and except they are going to be grannies:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We're going with 'granny' for the moment and hopefully when Holly starts talking she'll come up with a cute little name of her own for my mum. My nieces and nephew call my mum 'Gan Gan' since that's what my first niece called her and my mum was only in her 40's at the time so couldn't face 'Granny'... but now she's in her 60's she can handle it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly calls me mumma!! How would an ickle one make the distinction between mummy and mumma? :shrug: Wayyyyyyy too close for my likings!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly calls me mumma!! How would an ickle one make the distinction between mummy and mumma? :shrug: Wayyyyyyy too close for my likings!

That was exactly my thought! I think hearing names like granny make her feel old.


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> What do your children call your mum/mil? Or what do you call your grandmother? When Lyra was born my mum said she wanted to be called "mumma"'. I felt this was too close to mummy and really didn't want her to be called that. I was too chicken to speak to her about it but my dad spoke to her and said it wasn't appropriate. So ive heard her call herself granny, nanny, nonna since then. I wanted to get a card for her birthday so we spoke to my dad and picked one that said "nana". But when she opened it she said "who is nana?" :dohh: I can't win. I do not want her to call herself mumma. Sorry to rant, but I'm at their house and dont want to be angry with her on her birthday. I already complained to my dad about it.
> 
> NOOOOO WAY would i let my mum be known as "mumma" i'll be the only "mumma" to the bean! you are totally right:thumbup: Both my mum and daves mum wants to be called "nana" they say "granny" is too old:haha: i just think they need to grow up and except they are going to be grannies:dohh:Click to expand...

I think it's an age thing for my mum. She'll be 60 next year and I think that's part of it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> *B!!!!!! HOOOORAAAY FOR MS!!!!!!!!! hahahahah! I am sooooo not jealous! i threw up AGAIN this morning!!!!! Were you sick when you were pregnant with holly?*
> 
> Hello Mrs Orange :hi: Wow a navel orange is quite a big thing to have in your tum! I just had mild queasiness with Holly, and it came on late morning, late afternoon and then was worse in the evening after dinner but no voms and just like travel sickness really:shrug: So hoping this will be the same because with a toddler and nappies to change it could be terrible if I need to vom everytime I smell something bad:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oHHHH b I dont know how i could manage being up le duff and having a toddler/being sick/being tired/peeing all the time! EASH and your such a good little house wifey! I must make sure Dave doesnt find out about you otherwise he will be expecting me to cook extravagant meals and knit beautiful clothes for the bean!:haha:Click to expand...

You flatter me so! I'm not even 6 weeks yet, give it a few weeks and I may *not* be managing :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Lovely creations, B!!!! You're sooo talented! Little Holly looks well chuffed in her new outfits!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies this is definately final he has said he never wanted to change in the first place so it seems that I have been trying for nothing!! I asked what he would have done had I gotten pregnant his reply was I would have had to change then! But that's not the point he should have wanted to change before baby but he didn't and as a result he's lost it all he's had to move back to his mums and leave this 'independant' life behind which no doubt will please him, he's even gone to have my name covered on his arm that he recently had tattooed on! But even so I do love him and likely always willl but after nearly a 3 year relationship he's made no effort to change and there is no way was I being his cleaner any longer! Never again will someone live with me until they have been seriously vetted! As evil as it sounds I am happy to be single and hoping my period arrives! Though if it doesn't and I am pregnant no matter how unlikely I would not abort the child as I may not get another opportunity! And it would possibly allow another attempt at the relationship with him os a father, whether it would mean him living with me is a different thing entirely :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Lovely creations, B!!!! You're sooo talented! Little Holly looks well chuffed in her new outfits!!

Thanks Luna:hugs: She was chuffed, she's funny like that, puts her :smug: face on!!! 

Anyone who's anyone will be wearing a matching waistcoat and skirt ensemble this autumn :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi kids!! How are we all today? You lot nattered a lot while I was at work. I miss my iphone!!!

I'm knackered and starving hungry! I don't know what to do for dinner but I need to do it soon before I eat my arm.

JAYNIE glad you've posted a lot today. I'm well jel of your meet-up with Hayley!!! I want a brew-with-you-two-too!




babyhopes2010 said:


> be careful with hot water bottle around ur tummy :flower:

nah don't worry, pain is all on my back so hot water bottle stays on my back.



HollyMonkey said:


> Finished a little red woollen skirt with felt flowers on it! :wohoo:

I WUV IT. It's sooo adorable. I can't wait for you to make Matryoshka ones for Lila!!



Essie said:


> What do your children call your mum/mil? Or what do you call your grandmother? When Lyra was born my mum said she wanted to be called "mumma"'. I felt this was too close to mummy and really didn't want her to be called that. I was too chicken to speak to her about it but my dad spoke to her and said it wasn't appropriate. So ive heard her call herself granny, nanny, nonna since then. I wanted to get a card for her birthday so we spoke to my dad and picked one that said "nana". But when she opened it she said "who is nana?" :dohh: I can't win. I do not want her to call herself mumma. Sorry to rant, but I'm at their house and dont want to be angry with her on her birthday. I already complained to my dad about it.

I called my Grandmother 'Granny' which is what my mum is to Alex and Sophie. I've heard in the USA a lot of people, particularly in the south I think (correct me USA girls if I'm wrong) use Mimi and Mi-maw for their grandma which is an OK compromise. 



x-ginge-x said:


> Well ladies this is definately final he has said he never wanted to change in the first place so it seems that I have been trying for nothing!! I asked what he would have done had I gotten pregnant his reply was I would have had to change then! But that's not the point he should have wanted to change before baby but he didn't and as a result he's lost it all he's had to move back to his mums and leave this 'independant' life behind which no doubt will please him, he's even gone to have my name covered on his arm that he recently had tattooed on! But even so I do love him and likely always willl but after nearly a 3 year relationship he's made no effort to change and there is no way was I being his cleaner any longer! Never again will someone live with me until they have been seriously vetted! As evil as it sounds I am happy to be single and hoping my period arrives! Though if it doesn't and I am pregnant no matter how unlikely I would not abort the child as I may not get another opportunity! And it would possibly allow another attempt at the relationship with him os a father, whether it would mean him living with me is a different thing entirely :)

:hugs: GINGE :hugs: This is definitely the change you need. Hopefully he can realise what he's lost and you can find someone as awesome as you are with AWESOME sperm!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADDIE!!! I just almost died when I saw 'something' in my local shop whilst buying stuff for dinner just now! You have Turtle Mail coming your way!!! :rofl: :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

can everyone who wants to PM me their mobile # as I lost everything when I moved my sim into my old phone.


----------



## mummyApril

i walked today this morning and this afternoon pain free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i walked today this morning and this afternoon pain free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee: I bet that was a joy!!


----------



## Sarachka

*YAY for pain free walking, April!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Well ladies this is definately final he has said he never wanted to change in the first place so it seems that I have been trying for nothing!! I asked what he would have done had I gotten pregnant his reply was I would have had to change then! But that's not the point he should have wanted to change before baby but he didn't and as a result he's lost it all he's had to move back to his mums and leave this 'independant' life behind which no doubt will please him, he's even gone to have my name covered on his arm that he recently had tattooed on! But even so I do love him and likely always willl but after nearly a 3 year relationship he's made no effort to change and there is no way was I being his cleaner any longer! Never again will someone live with me until they have been seriously vetted! As evil as it sounds I am happy to be single and hoping my period arrives! Though if it doesn't and I am pregnant no matter how unlikely I would not abort the child as I may not get another opportunity! And it would possibly allow another attempt at the relationship with him os a father, whether it would mean him living with me is a different thing entirely :)

:hugs: I don't envy you such hard decisions but I think you're right to go solo for a bit :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The expression 'going solo' doesn't just mean masturbating does it? :-k Anyway Ginge, you know what I mean! 

MY DINNER SMELLS SO GOOOOD! I'm going to have a read in the bath while it simmers a bit https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:
 

> The expression 'going solo' doesn't just mean masturbating does it? :-k Anyway Ginge, you know what I mean!
> 
> MY DINNER SMELLS SO GOOOOD! I'm going to have a read in the bath while it simmers a bit https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif

my dinner ALSO smells good. It's a turkey mince shepards pie, I can smell GARLIC, one of the most heavenly things on the planet!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> What do your children call your mum/mil? Or what do you call your grandmother? When Lyra was born my mum said she wanted to be called "mumma"'. I felt this was too close to mummy and really didn't want her to be called that. I was too chicken to speak to her about it but my dad spoke to her and said it wasn't appropriate. So ive heard her call herself granny, nanny, nonna since then. I wanted to get a card for her birthday so we spoke to my dad and picked one that said "nana". But when she opened it she said "who is nana?" :dohh: I can't win. I do not want her to call herself mumma. Sorry to rant, but I'm at their house and dont want to be angry with her on her birthday. I already complained to my dad about it.

Sorry Essie, that's crappy :nope:

I call my gran Gogo (pronounced gor-gor) which is Zulu for granny. My kids have 3 grannies so my mom is Granny Moo (Moo is her nickname), DH's mom Granny Gigs (she was at a play - gig- when my oldest was born) and other MIL granny cathy


----------



## HollyMonkey

Come to think of it, granny in French is *Mami*, which is pretty close to mummy and maman! My MIL is *Mamichat* because she has cats


----------



## TrinityMom

Some fuckwit ran over Tarquin dog and just left her on the road

Now I know my dog should NOT be on the road in the first place, but we have tried everything with Morrigan and she can climb a brick wall like a cat. Anyway she must have gotten out while I was at work. My maid found her at the gate and had to carry her inside. She really does ham things up a bit - she once had an ingrown toe nail and thought she couldn't walk. So I wasn't too worried. I cleaned her scratches and put my magic powder on them. But when DH got home and turned her over I now see her shoulder is swollen and feels crunchy :nope: I've given her doggy anti-inflams and antibiotics and remedies but I SO hope she doesn't die from internal injuries or something. I can't afford to take her to the emergency vet because I've just paid out for Baldar's vet bill, my car excess and a whole lot of Hillside Haven stuff.

Enough already universe!!! I have fucking had enough!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Holly's outfits are SOOO beautiful! You are so talented, I'm not surprised she looks :smug: when she wears one of your creations

And I have 3 flyers for you :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Holly's outfits are SOOO beautiful! You are so talented, I'm not surprised she looks :smug: when she wears one of your creations
> 
> And I have 3 flyers for you :winkwink:

Thanks Trin! :yipee: I'm going to frame them!!

I'm sorry about your dog, I'm sure she'll be ok but so horrible, especially just after Esme passing:cry:

Can I ask you a Dr Trin question? *Where is my uterus?*:haha: I know it moves up and out with baby growing but at the moment is it quite low, kind of behind my pubic area? Diagrams on Google images are pants, sometimes it's low, sometimes it's near the belly button, depending where the artist has placed it! You must know where my uterus really is!!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly's lost her uterus :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'm still having right sided ovarian twinges- I've had them since my BFP so am assuming it's not a sign of eptopic pregnancy because surely you wouldn't feel the division of cells?! And I read it can be the corpus luteum cyst working away to produce progesterone. Did any of you have twinges like that? I really can't remember if I did with Holly!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly's lost her uterus :fool:

It's definitely here somewhere, I just can't remember where I tidied it to :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holly's outfits are SOOO beautiful! You are so talented, I'm not surprised she looks :smug: when she wears one of your creations
> 
> And I have 3 flyers for you :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks Trin! :yipee: I'm going to frame them!!
> 
> I'm sorry about your dog, I'm sure she'll be ok but so horrible, especially just after Esme passing:cry:
> 
> Can I ask you a Dr Trin question? *Where is my uterus?*:haha: I know it moves up and out with baby growing but at the moment is it quite low, kind of behind my pubic area? Diagrams on Google images are pants, sometimes it's low, sometimes it's near the belly button, depending where the artist has placed it! You must know where my uterus really is!!Click to expand...

:haha: The mystery of the migrating uterus :haha: It is still behind the pubic bone at this stage


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And I'm still having right sided ovarian twinges- I've had them since my BFP so am assuming it's not a sign of eptopic pregnancy because surely you wouldn't feel the division of cells?! And I read it can be the corpus luteum cyst working away to produce progesterone. Did any of you have twinges like that? I really can't remember if I did with Holly!!

Yep, it's the cyst. When you have an early scan you can see the cyst on the ovary. It's normally quite big. I've had it with all my pregnancies


----------



## Sarachka

Can you believe we're going to have 

*SWEET PEAS
*
soon??


----------



## HollyMonkey

The reason I ask Trin is because I have the impression my pubic mound is more protruding than usual, could this be the uterus behind it swelling I wonder?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'm still having right sided ovarian twinges- I've had them since my BFP so am assuming it's not a sign of eptopic pregnancy because surely you wouldn't feel the division of cells?! And I read it can be the corpus luteum cyst working away to produce progesterone. Did any of you have twinges like that? I really can't remember if I did with Holly!!
> 
> Yep, it's the cyst. When you have an early scan you can see the cyst on the ovary. It's normally quite big. I've had it with all my pregnanciesClick to expand...

Thanks, I'd rather think that than have eptopic nightmares!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> The reason I ask Trin is because I have the impression my pubic mound is more protruding than usual, could this be the uterus behind it swelling I wonder?

Definitely :thumbup: And in second (and 3rd and 4th) pregnancies you show sooner


----------



## TrinityMom

Also the uterus doesn't sit in their on it's own. So everything above and around it will push up


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Can you believe we're going to have
> 
> *SWEET PEAS
> *
> soon??

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I've never got as far as a sweet pea before [-o&lt;


----------



## poas

....Sorry to be reading of more poo-fuckery for some of you :( 
Beautiful pics B as ever, and to B-preggypants and Sara-mummy-chka-hooray for almost sweetpeas :)
I can't really write anymore as I need to lay down and oh needs laptop,but good evening all xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Amazing birth story 

This would NEVER happen in South Africa but it is SUCH an amazing story...shows what we are actually capable of


----------



## Mollykins

B, I had the exact same pains that you are describing and was extremely afraid it was ectopic... nothing to worry about though (obviously) and at the scan they showed me the leutal cyst and explained it all..:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

As Liss pointed out... So much poofuckery going on. Sorry to all. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin for helping me find my big fat sticky uterus:hugs:I'm glad it's not on its own but has friends:friends:

LISSY! Hope you feel better soon lovely:hugs:

You all know what time it is now don't you? Yep, that's right! MONKEYBEDTIME!:happydance:

You can come out now Kit! :haha:

Sleep tight turts:kiss: Nuv you all xxxxx

ps Sooty and Sweep is coming back to English TV!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, I had the exact same pains that you are describing and was extremely afraid it was ectopic... nothing to worry about though (obviously) and at the scan they showed me the leutal cyst and explained it all..:thumbup:

Thanks Molly, very reassuring to hear:thumbup: Hey I've just remembered something scary/funny I read in one of the sites I was looking on about this twinge- there was an old post and a lady had written:

"I am 5 months pregnant and wonder if anyone could give me some tips on looking after a baby" 

That was it! Rather vast subject! No one had replied to her, not surprisingly!:dohh: I hope she's getting on ok 2 yrs later:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

9pm and I'm BEAT. Off for an early night!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You can have Leo while I'm asleep if you want Molly :thumbup:

xxxxxx night'o folks xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> You can have Leo while I'm asleep if you want Molly :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxx night'o folks xxxxx

:haha: so sweet of you but as I said, he's not coming til Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> And I'm still having right sided ovarian twinges- I've had them since my BFP so am assuming it's not a sign of eptopic pregnancy because surely you wouldn't feel the division of cells?! And I read it can be the corpus luteum cyst working away to produce progesterone. Did any of you have twinges like that? I really can't remember if I did with Holly!!

 I defo had this pain! I had them on our anniversary (day before I got my bfp) and I thought it was a cyst as I get them and they hurt! But the midwife told me every woman gets a cyst for the first part of there pregnancy! So could be that!? But I had the pain for the first few weeks of being preggo


----------



## TrinityMom

Some motivation for those BFing, planning to or on the fence

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SM7Hvjqny4


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Trin for helping me find my big fat sticky uterus:hugs:I'm glad it's not on its own but has friends:friends:
> 
> LISSY! Hope you feel better soon lovely:hugs:
> 
> You all know what time it is now don't you? Yep, that's right! MONKEYBEDTIME!:happydance:
> 
> You can come out now Kit! :haha:
> 
> Sleep tight turts:kiss: Nuv you all xxxxx
> 
> ps Sooty and Sweep is coming back to English TV!

Hey! I hope you know that it's just coincidence that I only come out when you go to bed :winkwink: Really though, this is when Cara is in bed, I've expressed some booby juice, had some dinner, got a shower, put the washer on and then sat down in front of the laptop almost dead :haha: 'Tis a marvellous thing being a new parent :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Extreme lower back pain all the sudden and period pain. OUCH!


----------



## kit_cat

Trin - hope today was indeed brighter :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Extreme lower back pain all the sudden and period pain. OUCH!

:happydance: :baby:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Extreme lower back pain all the sudden and period pain. OUCH!

Ooooooh!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin - hope today was indeed brighter :kiss:

It was...til Morrigan was run over :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: its passed now... Like it never happened.:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> :haha: its passed now... Like it never happened.:shrug:

Like it came? and then it went? and in a few minutes it will come again? 

What could it be??


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin - hope today was indeed brighter :kiss:
> 
> It was...til Morrigan was run over :nope:Click to expand...

Oh no....whatever next? You must have been really naughty in a previous life Trin...you have the worst luck at the moment. Seriously though, I think you've had your share of rubbish..bring on the good times I say! You deserve some sunshine m'love :hugs:

EDIT: I just went back and read about Morrigan...how horrible, I hope his injuries aren't serious.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :haha: its passed now... Like it never happened.:shrug:
> 
> Like it came? and then it went? and in a few minutes it will come again?
> 
> What could it be??Click to expand...

I really couldn't know. :shrug: :nope: 

Honestly though... He's such a trickster. I'm sure its nothing.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :haha: its passed now... Like it never happened.:shrug:
> 
> Like it came? and then it went? and in a few minutes it will come again?
> 
> What could it be??Click to expand...
> 
> I really couldn't know. :shrug: :nope:
> 
> Honestly though... He's such a trickster. I'm sure its nothing.Click to expand...

I think Leo is going to be the most bashful baby ever. What other reason could there be for his reluctance to come out after so many false starts? He's shy!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight sweetie-pies
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night everyone...must go and get some zzzzzzz's.

Nuv y'all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :haha: its passed now... Like it never happened.:shrug:
> 
> Like it came? and then it went? and in a few minutes it will come again?
> 
> What could it be??Click to expand...
> 
> I really couldn't know. :shrug: :nope:
> 
> Honestly though... He's such a trickster. I'm sure its nothing.Click to expand...
> 
> I think Leo is going to be the most bashful baby ever. What other reason could there be for his reluctance to come out after so many false starts? He's shy!!!Click to expand...

 OH says its because we (me and the girls) are crazy and he is afraid to come out. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Night all. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! Sorry I have not been on the past couple days. The internet at the beach house is not working properly and so I was not able to get on. We are about leave and go back home so I will come on tomorrow and catch up. :hugs:


----------



## poas

Oh no one is here :( I cannot sleep at all, which is maddening as I am so tired. The joys of the final few weeks eh?!
Molly I don't think you're going to make it to saturday...
Trin that story was amazing!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Hayley, hope your appointment goes okay. I know how Some doctors will whip out a prescription straight away, I've been prescribed antidepressants before when I didn't want them. I hope your doc is understanding and listens, and that Lee realises you need some more support :hugs:

Essie-i didn't go because lee was asleep as he had worked from 2 in the morning till gone 11 and I tried to wake him at 3.20pm so as he could take over feeding nate and I could do my makeup , and he said "you don't have to go if you don't want too!! And he says you girls know best and that if ya'll say I'm good I must just have down days!!" So I was pretty pissed off as I had geared myself to go even if it meant going alone + I had wrote a letter of how I feel to give to her but hey ho. I was feeling fine yesterday until I suggested nate feed a wee earlier than he needed too and he ouked all over lee and he went ballistic at me cursing saying its my fault + I should do as he says and listen and he wasn't tready blah blah d*** head!!! And now today I'm feeling all downm again ,I mean excuse me lbut who feeds him the most ? Who is up in the night? So who knows him best? .....................sorry lee what did you say?????...............oh right yeah "ME" !!!!!!

Oh + the nana/mumma thing is out of order I would just come out and tell her cos they seem to think they canm poke their noses in at all opportunties and they know best and what not so who gives a shit if we upset them once they don't when they are dictating and interferring!!






Crunchie said:


> Big hugs Hayley - my mum also gets upset if i do not answer her texts and phone calls ASAP - she told me to stop being snappy earlier so I hope she can back off a bit also
> 
> Lauren is weighing in at 6lbs 5 ... What a chunk ... Saw a mean health visitor who told me off that Lauren needs to learn to latch .... They want me to go to loads of breasfeeding classes as they always think it's me that is not doing it correctly ... I am seeing my nice one next time !!?


Wow lauren is doing well lovely ,well done!! Do you want me come slap your HV? Silly woman maybe lauren just prefers the bottle now who knows ? I don't so don't listen to me lol!!




newbie_ttc said:


> hello turts! :wave: it's back to work for me today. i had a lovely extended weekend with MJ. It looks as if the O gods are not smiling on me b/c i got a negative opk yesterday, so all the bd'ing, albeit fun, was for naught. it's a little disappointing but we had a great weekend so no complaints here.
> Molly, the time is nigh! :happydance:
> 
> happy tuesday dolls! :kiss:


Hi nEwbiedoobydOooooOoooO glad ya had a fabbydooo wk end with MJ poofucks about O though I take it you opk'd at wk end?




HollyMonkey said:


> Top season fashions from the HollyMonkey house of haute couture.....


Lovely you are so very clever bethany I envy you like cassie said I bet all our OH's + DH's wouldd want one of you!! Are you expensive??




Mollykins said:


> Just checking in. No baby yet. Very very tired. Much too tired to have a baby.

Oh no MOLLZ you need big sleepys before LEO sweetheart

Well still a bit to catch up on for me and still no BB tist!!

Like this quiet morning time after a feed to catch up under the blankeys in the dark like a naughty school kid haha!!! Happy wednesdays all catch ya laters turtleators!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Molly :hi: I'd hurry up if I were you because it's nearly Sept 11th and there are jollier birthdates to have! So was it just the one contraction you had last night? That post of Trin's made me :rofl: 

Hayley you made me laugh too, yes I am quite expensive because I don't work at the moment and eat alot :haha: BUT I DON'T HAVE A CAR! :rofl:

That reminds me, I must put some adverts out on local municipal notice boards for private English lessons, now the kids are back to school there are bound to be some poor souls with pushy parents who think supplementary English lessons would make a nice Christmas present. A few private lessons in the evenings make for decent pocket money :thumbup:

Happy Wednesdays all :flower:

The crazy woman from the countryside is coming over today to take some doves away, they keep breeding. I like her, she's funny, she looks like Worzel Gummidge.


----------



## babyhopes2010

another scan today.im SO nervous x


----------



## HollyMonkey

My MonkeyPrincess is awake so I must go now and do big gobbly kisses all over her so she goes into fits of giggles, she's giggling already at something in bed so it won't take long to tip her over into the realms of hysterical giggling :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Clare, let us know what they say about the fluid levels :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning - Hayley ignore oh and carry on.... Men !!!

Good luck Claire x 

Hey monkey we have 2 cars .... Should I stop eating !! I weighed myself yesterday so may be a good idea !


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh cassie! I don't know if you've noticed but I AM quite the talker. I talk to him all the time, I think sometimes that's the problem maybe I tell him too much to the point where he thinks 'yeah yeah' know what I mean?
> 
> I am down with him, but I don't want to end it. No relationship is free from drama is it? I think also (and I don't expect you to start playing your violins) I'm used to dealing with girls - open, honest, calm, logical & rational girls. My mum never really had anyone else we were exposed to and I genuinely think that it has had it's toll on me. I never had the 'be quiet your dad's working night' or 'you can't eat that it's your fathers' or anything. I didn't see my mum work at something and I try but it certainly doesn't work with my Adam. I've ended up asking him today for such a chat - last night I tried to talk about TTC, which hasn't been mentioned AT ALL since a day after I lost beanie. He doesn't ask me or engage in conversation. I'm starting to feel like the LEAST important person in the world to him.
> 
> Yipee for your orange though! Sorry you are still :sick: it's a bit pants!
> 
> Recl
> 
> Well jaynie adam is just beeing a big piece of poo:growlmad:! He reminds me a bit of my ex.....I would talk all the time about issues to try and overcome them (cos thats what your meant to do) but in the end i think it turned into more of a nag and they do switch off and probably think "here we go again!":dohh: I must admit thats wat i like about Dave cos he will listen and take it in! You have just moved into your beautiful new house aswell:growlmad: Do you think the stress of the new house is getting to him? it could be tiring!?!? As regard to your beanie angel it is crap he wont open up and talk to you about it! maybe its because he is rather upset by it all and doesnt want to show you because he feels he has to be strong for you:shrug:
> 
> Hmmmmm im not sure what to do! it is a tricky one:hugs:Click to expand...

I get what you are saying but I can't read his mind. It's me that's suffering if he is sad about it and it can't be that hard to say 'I find it hard to talk about it' I would understand! Definitely understand. Went all the way round the houses today on the way to work so haven't much time to catch up :growlmad: will be back later at dinner time catch up!


----------



## poas

Morning all!! Molly, I was up late last night and on the spd threads/sites it describes babies head engaging as period like pains and very sharp shooting pains-maybe that is what happened last night? I have had it on and off...I think she is on a bungee cord instead of an umbilical one!!
B have a nice day with Worzel :) 
Jaynie maybe you should play him at his own game and give him the silent treatment back?That is probably very petty of me to say....I am very petulant right now-last night I told oh I was going to eat crackers in bed and put crumbs on his side, as he said about the crunching noise!!!!


----------



## poas

Hope the scan goes well Clare x


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, hope your appointment goes okay. I know how Some doctors will whip out a prescription straight away, I've been prescribed antidepressants before when I didn't want them. I hope your doc is understanding and listens, and that Lee realises you need some more support :hugs:
> 
> Essie-i didn't go because lee was asleep as he had worked from 2 in the morning till gone 11 and I tried to wake him at 3.20pm so as he could take over feeding nate and I could do my makeup , and he said "you don't have to go if you don't want too!! And he says you girls know best and that if ya'll say I'm good I must just have down days!!" So I was pretty pissed off as I had geared myself to go even if it meant going alone + I had wrote a letter of how I feel to give to her but hey ho. I was feeling fine yesterday until I suggested nate feed a wee earlier than he needed too and he ouked all over lee and he went ballistic at me cursing saying its my fault + I should do as he says and listen and he wasn't tready blah blah d*** head!!! And now today I'm feeling all downm again ,I mean excuse me lbut who feeds him the most ? Who is up in the night? So who knows him best? .....................sorry lee what did you say?????...............oh right yeah "ME" !!!!!!
> 
> Oh + the nana/mumma thing is out of order I would just come out and tell her cos they seem to think they canm poke their noses in at all opportunties and they know best and what not so who gives a shit if we upset them once they don't when they are dictating and interferring!!Click to expand...

:growlmad: I've had the conversation with my OH about helping more and he said "but i'm at work all day", I pointed out I don't just laze around all day, I look after his daughter which is not always super easy. I'm sorry you didn't get to go to your appointment, after you'd geared yourself up to going. Have you thought about giving the letter you wrote the doctor to Lee (if he hasn't seen it already) maybe that'd help him realise how you're feeling. 

And on the nana/mumma thing, I _think_ she has dropped the idea of mumma. I haven't heard her use it recently, so she just needs to decide on granny/nana/something else. Fingers crossed mumma is gone from her ideas.


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> another scan today.im SO nervous x

Good luck Clare, let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blah blah blah I hope Worzel arrives soon because I need to go and get a zip and 2 clasps from the haberdashers in town. I can't finish the turquoise dress I'm making without them :shrug:

I think I can confirm morning sickness since it's been 3 days in a row now, exactly the same time and same style of quease :thumbup: Just making a brew with fresh ginger which is going to be gross since I can't have honey in it :sick: 

Ha ha you have a bungie jumping baby Lissy :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*MY LONG WAVE RADIO IS BROKEN!* :cry: I have the computer but it's not the same, I can't just take it down to the basement when I'm repairing punctures, or into the bathroom and the kitchen or garden. And I _need_ BBC Radio to stay in touch with my roots, man. I think I might order one now on the internet, it is afterall a requisite of expatriate life and not a mere luxury :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'm still having right sided ovarian twinges- I've had them since my BFP so am assuming it's not a sign of eptopic pregnancy because surely you wouldn't feel the division of cells?! And I read it can be the corpus luteum cyst working away to produce progesterone. Did any of you have twinges like that? I really can't remember if I did with Holly!!
> 
> I defo had this pain! I had them on our anniversary (day before I got my bfp) and I thought it was a cyst as I get them and they hurt! But the midwife told me every woman gets a cyst for the first part of there pregnancy! So could be that!? But I had the pain for the first few weeks of being preggoClick to expand...

Are you feeling ok Cassie? Your post wasn't in pink:haha: Took me ages to find it since I was looking for *pink!*:dohh: Thanks for your reassurance:hugs: My scan seems so far away and so :argh:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Some fuckwit ran over Tarquin dog and just left her on the road
> 
> Now I know my dog should NOT be on the road in the first place, but we have tried everything with Morrigan and she can climb a brick wall like a cat. Anyway she must have gotten out while I was at work. My maid found her at the gate and had to carry her inside. She really does ham things up a bit - she once had an ingrown toe nail and thought she couldn't walk. So I wasn't too worried. I cleaned her scratches and put my magic powder on them. But when DH got home and turned her over I now see her shoulder is swollen and feels crunchy :nope: I've given her doggy anti-inflams and antibiotics and remedies but I SO hope she doesn't die from internal injuries or something. I can't afford to take her to the emergency vet because I've just paid out for Baldar's vet bill, my car excess and a whole lot of Hillside Haven stuff.
> 
> Enough already universe!!! I have fucking had enough!!!!!

Gosh that's awful Trin I hope he is doing ok this morning?

Some people are so mean and evil poor doggy

I think you need B's medatating man inserted here ( )


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning lovely people:flower:

I'm a bit sad today because my little munchkin has a cold. At least I do hope that's all it is but she's all snotty, sneezy and coughy which I hate :nope: She keeps choking and gagging on mucous (sorry if TMI) and bringing up her feeds because of that. Poor wee soul :hugs: She's too little to have a cold...and I don't understand how she got it as neither me or OH have had one since she's been born :shrug: 'Tis poofuckery :nope:

Boo :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie* I am back on thread clearing form! :smug:

As for your predicament young lady I haven't said alot because I'm not sure what to say really. Maybe ttc is just not real for men until possibly the 12 week scan, possibly the birth, and anything before that is just sperm and tears and puff in the sky to them :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning B :wave:

I neglected to say yesterday how fab your creations are :thumbup: Who taught you to do all of this? Don't tell me, you taught yourself? *runs off to vomit with envy*


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning lovely people:flower:
> 
> I'm a bit sad today because my little munchkin has a cold. At least I do hope that's all it is but she's all snotty, sneezy and coughy which I hate :nope: She keeps choking and gagging on mucous (sorry if TMI) and bringing up her feeds because of that. Poor wee soul :hugs: She's too little to have a cold...and I don't understand how she got it as neither me or OH have had one since she's been born :shrug: 'Tis poofuckery :nope:
> 
> Boo :cry:

:awww: It's horrible but she'll get better soon. Don't be alarmed if her poo is all stringy, alot of the snot comes out in the nappy! (That mystified me the first time Holly had a cold!) On the plus side it will reinforce her immunity ready for the winter:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Addie - I just have to say thank you again for the sleepsuit with the zip, it is fab! Lyra is wearing long sleepsuits at night now it's a bit cooler, and dealing with all the poppers makes her grumpy and cry, but with the zip it's all done so quickly that she doesn't have time to get upset :thumpup: I want to get more with zips now, just have to find where to get them.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning lovely people:flower:
> 
> I'm a bit sad today because my little munchkin has a cold. At least I do hope that's all it is but she's all snotty, sneezy and coughy which I hate :nope: She keeps choking and gagging on mucous (sorry if TMI) and bringing up her feeds because of that. Poor wee soul :hugs: She's too little to have a cold...and I don't understand how she got it as neither me or OH have had one since she's been born :shrug: 'Tis poofuckery :nope:
> 
> Boo :cry:

aww poor Cara :hugs: It must be horrible seeing her with a cold, hope she gets better quickly :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Morning B :wave:
> 
> I neglected to say yesterday how fab your creations are :thumbup: Who taught you to do all of this? Don't tell me, you taught yourself? *runs off to vomit with envy*

Go vomit Kit. I am an autodidact in all I do :smug: I have a big fat book called _The Complete Book of Sewing_- it's fab:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley - sorry you didn't make your appointment. Lee really does need to try to be a bit more understanding of what it's like for you. I thought that keeping the appointment would have been a good thing whether or not you have PND as it would have given you an opportunity to say everything you wanted to say - like your letter. Can you make another appointment and make sure Lee knows he MUST be there?? As it is him who suggested you have PND, I can't imagine why he isn't supporting you more :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, hope your appointment goes okay. I know how Some doctors will whip out a prescription straight away, I've been prescribed antidepressants before when I didn't want them. I hope your doc is understanding and listens, and that Lee realises you need some more support :hugs:
> 
> Essie-i didn't go because lee was asleep as he had worked from 2 in the morning till gone 11 and I tried to wake him at 3.20pm so as he could take over feeding nate and I could do my makeup , and he said "you don't have to go if you don't want too!! And he says you girls know best and that if ya'll say I'm good I must just have down days!!" So I was pretty pissed off as I had geared myself to go even if it meant going alone + I had wrote a letter of how I feel to give to her but hey ho. I was feeling fine yesterday until I suggested nate feed a wee earlier than he needed too and he ouked all over lee and he went ballistic at me cursing saying its my fault + I should do as he says and listen and he wasn't tready blah blah d*** head!!! And now today I'm feeling all downm again ,I mean excuse me lbut who feeds him the most ? Who is up in the night? So who knows him best? .....................sorry lee what did you say?????...............oh right yeah "ME" !!!!!!
> 
> Oh + the nana/mumma thing is out of order I would just come out and tell her cos they seem to think they canm poke their noses in at all opportunties and they know best and what not so who gives a shit if we upset them once they don't when they are dictating and interferring!!Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: I've had the conversation with my OH about helping more and he said "but i'm at work all day", I pointed out I don't just laze around all day, I look after his daughter which is not always super easy. I'm sorry you didn't get to go to your appointment, after you'd geared yourself up to going. Have you thought about giving the letter you wrote the doctor to Lee (if he hasn't seen it already) maybe that'd help him realise how you're feeling.
> 
> And on the nana/mumma thing, I _think_ she has dropped the idea of mumma. I haven't heard her use it recently, so she just needs to decide on granny/nana/something else. Fingers crossed mumma is gone from her ideas.Click to expand...


Well he knows about + did ask on monday night if he could I got defensive and said no way but I. Think I will give it him to take tonight/early tomorrow morning to take to work to read cos he needs to get a grip he really pee'd me off last night I mean seriously what does he know hey? He is out all day well most of the day even though he has started diff hrs this wk as its family run its quite good and he feels this way he gets to soend more time with us we will see ,glad your mum has backed off the"mumma" idea!!




TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'm still having right sided ovarian twinges- I've had them since my BFP so am assuming it's not a sign of eptopic pregnancy because surely you wouldn't feel the division of cells?! And I read it can be the corpus luteum cyst working away to produce progesterone. Did any of you have twinges like that? I really can't remember if I did with Holly!!
> 
> Yep, it's the cyst. When you have an early scan you can see the cyst on the ovary. It's normally quite big. I've had it with all my pregnanciesClick to expand...

Bethany I had one on my 7 wk scan it was nearly 3 cm round so like trin says no worries


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Addie - I just have to say thank you again for the sleepsuit with the zip, it is fab! Lyra is wearing long sleepsuits at night now it's a bit cooler, and dealing with all the poppers makes her grumpy and cry, but with the zip it's all done so quickly that she doesn't have time to get upset :thumpup: I want to get more with zips now, just have to find where to get them.

Aren't they just fab? I noticed that when you posted the pic. I got Holly's in the UK in a shop called Natural Edge in Leigh-on-sea, so if you're passing that way!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bethany I had one on my 7 wk scan it was nearly 3 cm round so like trin says no worries[/QUOTE]

Aww another reassuring post, thankyou:hugs: I'll worry now if I don't feel it anymore!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My quote went a bit wrong there Hayley! :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Addie - I just have to say thank you again for the sleepsuit with the zip, it is fab! Lyra is wearing long sleepsuits at night now it's a bit cooler, and dealing with all the poppers makes her grumpy and cry, but with the zip it's all done so quickly that she doesn't have time to get upset :thumpup: I want to get more with zips now, just have to find where to get them.
> 
> Aren't they just fab? I noticed that when you posted the pic. I got Holly's in the UK in a shop called Natural Edge in Leigh-on-sea, so if you're passing that way!:haha:Click to expand...

Agreed! Luna sent me 2 zippy sleepsuits and the hassle that they save is amazing! As you said Essie, Cara cannot be bothered to wait for me to do all her poppers in the middle of the night, the zip is done in a flash :thumbup: Less screamy screamy :happydance:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Addie - I just have to say thank you again for the sleepsuit with the zip, it is fab! Lyra is wearing long sleepsuits at night now it's a bit cooler, and dealing with all the poppers makes her grumpy and cry, but with the zip it's all done so quickly that she doesn't have time to get upset :thumpup: I want to get more with zips now, just have to find where to get them.
> 
> Aren't they just fab? I noticed that when you posted the pic. I got Holly's in the UK in a shop called Natural Edge in Leigh-on-sea, so if you're passing that way!:haha:Click to expand...

So much easier than poppers! All sleepsuits for night time should come with a zip, I'm looking online to try and find some now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Some fuckwit ran over Tarquin dog and just left her on the road
> 
> Now I know my dog should NOT be on the road in the first place, but we have tried everything with Morrigan and she can climb a brick wall like a cat. Anyway she must have gotten out while I was at work. My maid found her at the gate and had to carry her inside. She really does ham things up a bit - she once had an ingrown toe nail and thought she couldn't walk. So I wasn't too worried. I cleaned her scratches and put my magic powder on them. But when DH got home and turned her over I now see her shoulder is swollen and feels crunchy :nope: I've given her doggy anti-inflams and antibiotics and remedies but I SO hope she doesn't die from internal injuries or something. I can't afford to take her to the emergency vet because I've just paid out for Baldar's vet bill, my car excess and a whole lot of Hillside Haven stuff.
> 
> Enough already universe!!! I have fucking had enough!!!!!
> 
> Gosh that's awful Trin I hope he is doing ok this morning?
> 
> Some people are so mean and evil poor doggy
> 
> I think you need B's medatating man inserted here ( )Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning B :wave:
> 
> I neglected to say yesterday how fab your creations are :thumbup: Who taught you to do all of this? Don't tell me, you taught yourself? *runs off to vomit with envy*
> 
> Go vomit Kit. I am an autodidact in all I do :smug: I have a big fat book called _The Complete Book of Sewing_- it's fab:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm well jel! Does autodidacticism run in the family? Noone in my family is like that at all :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hayley - sorry you didn't make your appointment. Lee really does need to try to be a bit more understanding of what it's like for you. I thought that keeping the appointment would have been a good thing whether or not you have PND as it would have given you an opportunity to say everything you wanted to say - like your letter. Can you make another appointment and make sure Lee knows he MUST be there?? As it is him who suggested you have PND, I can't imagine why he isn't supporting you more :shrug:

I think its cos its all new but then so is it for your billy and the other first time daddies on the thread ho hum I dunno what to do next kit without been a nasty narky cow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning B :wave:
> 
> I neglected to say yesterday how fab your creations are :thumbup: Who taught you to do all of this? Don't tell me, you taught yourself? *runs off to vomit with envy*
> 
> Go vomit Kit. I am an autodidact in all I do :smug: I have a big fat book called _The Complete Book of Sewing_- it's fab:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm well jel! Does autodidacticism run in the family? Noone in my family is like that at all :nope:Click to expand...

My mum and dad are the worlds biggest autodidacts, but not my sister and brother. My mum and dad always say I'm the one who actually takes after them:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley - sorry you didn't make your appointment. Lee really does need to try to be a bit more understanding of what it's like for you. I thought that keeping the appointment would have been a good thing whether or not you have PND as it would have given you an opportunity to say everything you wanted to say - like your letter. Can you make another appointment and make sure Lee knows he MUST be there?? As it is him who suggested you have PND, I can't imagine why he isn't supporting you more :shrug:
> 
> I think its cos its all new but then so is it for your billy and the other first time daddies on the thread ho hum I dunno what to do next kit without been a nasty narky cow!Click to expand...

I really don't know Hayley but he needs to see things from your perspective for a moment. As far as I can see, this is the time that we need the most support. I'd let him know that he may be ruining things by not being there for you more...y'know, he doesn't get a second chance at this time with Nate. They are only ickle for such a short time and then it's gone. I'm so sorry you're having such a rotten time lovely :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been looking at LW radios, I love the vintage Roberts ones but they're almost 200euros :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley - sorry you didn't make your appointment. Lee really does need to try to be a bit more understanding of what it's like for you. I thought that keeping the appointment would have been a good thing whether or not you have PND as it would have given you an opportunity to say everything you wanted to say - like your letter. Can you make another appointment and make sure Lee knows he MUST be there?? As it is him who suggested you have PND, I can't imagine why he isn't supporting you more :shrug:
> 
> I think its cos its all new but then so is it for your billy and the other first time daddies on the thread ho hum I dunno what to do next kit without been a nasty narky cow!Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know Hayley but he needs to see things from your perspective for a moment. As far as I can see, this is the time that we need the most support. I'd let him know that he may be ruining things by not being there for you more...y'know, he doesn't get a second chance at this time with Nate. They are only ickle for such a short time and then it's gone. I'm so sorry you're having such a rotten time lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

So true, it goes by sooooooo quickly:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wish the time between now and midday would go quickly, I'm starvating. It's all cooked, I'm just waiting until 12 exact to eat. Eating lunch in the 11's seems a bit greedy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh sod it I'm off to have lunch. What's a few minutes here or there? :shrug: Shouldn't get too ocd about these things :haha: Bon appetit everyone xxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

For ladies in the uk looking for zippered sleepsuits try asda and primark :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well had to change my siggy :( I've tried suggesting that he stays one night a week or something but he says he can't see how it would make a difference and if he can't see that then I might as well move on!


----------



## mummyApril

i was going to come and natter but James and mummy have been playing (awake time) since 6 20 this morning :shock: he was just wide awake feeding and pooping lol (i dont think i want to eat scrambled egg whilst breastfeeding again he stinky lol) anyway hes gone off to sleep now so im going to have a nap before attempting some housework :) 
hope everyones having a fab day xx


----------



## mummyApril

sorry ginge :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Ginge :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

OMG I have just loaded B&B on the big pc for the first time since page 4440 and boy does it seem odd!!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie / Kit, I found this on Matalan's website

https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ.../37974&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie / Kit, I found this on Matalan's website
> 
> https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ.../37974&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand

Thank you. So far all i'd found were adult size zip-up sleepsuits!


----------



## Sarachka

*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!*

I missed my blood test, whoops. I really need to call into the surgery to get the pregnancy pack and a midwife appointment set up. UK turtles, how many weeks are you usually when you first see your midwife?

I also want to go charity shopping today, just having a nosey in all the charity shops for work clothes as they're not going to fit me much longer! I need a couple of things like plain navy or black fleeces to chuck on when it's a bit cold at work, ya know!? 'back of your chair' type zippies. 

But honestly? I actually just feel like staying in my snuggly dressing gown all day.

KIT sorry Carachka has a cold, poor little poppet. Maybe she'll want loads of cuddles today :cloud9:

HOLLY I can't wait to see more of your creations. I'm gonna pop over to Paris to have some private sewing lessons with you!

HAYLEY sorry Lee was really mean last night. Babies puke, what does he expect?! Give him a kick in the shin.

GINGE, You are ALWAYS a turtle! 

JAYNIE can you PM me your new address pls, would like to send you something :flower: 

MOLLY this is getting a bit silly now, could you please just have Leo already!?

CLAIRE good luck for the scan today, even though you're worried about things, it must be nice to have all these extra chances to see your baby


----------



## Essie

How cute is this? No UK shipping, I might have to get it shipped to my friend in Arizona and get her to ship it to me :-k I mean it has a turtle on, i'm pretty much obliged to buy it for Lyra right?

https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-10142410dt.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> How cute is this? No UK shipping, I might have to get it shipped to my friend in Arizona and get her to ship it to me :-k I mean it has a turtle on, i'm pretty much obliged to buy it for Lyra right?
> 
> https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-10142410dt.jpg

ugh so cute!!! The USA has loads of baby clothes I'd love to buy. You are indeed pretty obliged to buy it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Great creative adventures are afoot! I have my first commissioned painting since Holly was born! :happydance: I shall be rich soon! :happydance: And the painting requested is a big one of toys! :happydance: For me to decide the composition and colours! :happydance: Toys! Toys! Toys! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Great creative adventures are afoot! I have my first commissioned painting since Holly was born! :happydance: I shall be rich soon! :happydance: And the painting requested is a big one of toys! :happydance: For me to decide the composition and colours! :happydance: Toys! Toys! Toys! :happydance:

that's awesome news B! Congrats. What is the painting for?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gonna sneak some Russian dolls and Monkey in amongst the toys :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

SO IM BACK! AND VERY VERY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!
AFI HAS GONE DOWN TO NORMAL LEVELS SO FINGERS CROSSED NO MORE SCANS!
BABY ALL HEALTHY ALTHOUGH A LIL CHUBBY LOL 4LB ALREADY EKKKKK OUCH.
I IZ HAPPY :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just for a home, what I like to pretentiously call a 'Private Collection' :haha: A friend of a friend of a friend wants one of my piccos :shrug: But always a good boost to get a cheque at the end!

:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:yipee: for scan Clare!


----------



## Essie

Glad all was good at scan Clare :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I can't wait to have a little girl and dance around with her dressed up as a Matryoshka to this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfuELUfEV4I&feature=feedlik


----------



## TrinityMom

I started typing this this morning and only got a chance to get on now :dohh: Busy-ness! :haha:

I have so many people who want to book me for December and I don't kow how many births my mw has booked for then :wacko: Crazy times!

Morrigan is walking this morning - tenderly and on 3 legs but at least she doesn't look like she's dying

Work DH is driving me MAD with his hypochondria! He is now convinced he has TB. Last week it was Parkinsons and the week before a stroke :wacko:

I shall now attempt to catch up


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well since my last post I have moved the bedroom around entirely including a triple wardrobe and a double one :wacko: :bodyb: The :laundry: is happily drying in the dryer, the living room is next! I WILL get my life in order pick my sorry ass up off the floor and move on cos its his loss no amount of :cry: will fix it so I might as well get on with it!!!


----------



## Sarachka

This made me giggle

https://data.whicdn.com/images/13553968/Hitler_large.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Omg!!!! I have just been for my usually midwife checkup and my god did she push on my belly hard! Like seriously I was like "your hurting my baba" hahah I know they know wat they are doing but my gosh it hurt! I was like ur going to be grabbing my ovaries soon! 

A tidy up for me, then il get a decaf and banana and catch up on the turtle gossip


----------



## HollyMonkey

Enjoy your decaf and banana Cassie! I'm in a cafe having a hot chocolate- I whizzed into Paris on the train to get a big canvas and thought I'd better have a sit down before the journey back, given my state of advanced pregnantness :haha: My gyn always pokes me really hard and it worries me too!!


----------



## cassie04

I am covered in stretch marks they have appeared the other day over night! I'm devastated concidering iv been slapping on the oil! It was even dave who found them! Not that you can miss them!:(


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge I always find that throwing yourself in to things is good but :cry: helps too with the long term-ness of splitting up with someone i.e. closure. I find that if you smile enough in the next coming weeks your head will believe you are happy :haha: 

I think it's a smart move - tumultuous is never good, sure we all have problems but I wouldn't be comfortable having a baby with someone who could walk away so lightly and so often. 

I think you deserve better and you will find it! No matter how much you don't want to right now! Like Sezi says - they could have SUPER :spermy: and you are most defo a TURTLE! Always and FOREVER. We need friendship bracelets!


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a huge group of Parisian students with facepaint doing crazy Fresher's type stuff! They look so young and happy and carefree it makes me want to weep.:cry: Little do those young women know the ttc trials that lie before them in life :haha:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Omg!!!! I have just been for my usually midwife checkup and my god did she push on my belly hard! Like seriously I was like "your hurting my baba" hahah I know they know wat they are doing but my gosh it hurt! I was like ur going to be grabbing my ovaries soon!
> 
> A tidy up for me, then il get a decaf and banana and catch up on the turtle gossip

At one of my scans they pushed so hard the next day my tummy actually felt bruised! I rang the maternity ward from work and asked if it was normal :blush: And the midwife always had a good poke about too, not always comfortable :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning girls :flower:

Just popping on before I have to leave - getting a free 1 hr massage today at the student clinic where I went to massage school! :dance:

And would you all hate me ever more if I said I've got another lined up for Friday morning??? :dance:

My BP monitor came in the mail yesterday. Pretty spiffy thing! It doesn't seem to like me, though... keeps giving me high readings while DH's are fine! :haha: :dohh:

*KIT*, you said you did BP monitoring - what were your numbers usually? I'm afraid mine are quite high... My MW hasn't even really said what I should be doing about it... I mean, what really can one do? It's not like with the BG monitoring where I can just make sure to cut out the carbs and sugars... I took my BP this morning moments after waking up and it was high; seems you can't get any more relaxed than still half asleep??

Oh and *Bethany*, you'll love this... the other day I had rice with my chicken tikka masala and two hours later my BG was 154!!!!!! I was shocked!! And the next day I had a small bowl of gluten free cereal (rice) and two hours later BG was 116! My body doesn't handle rice real well, I see. So it seems wheat (which I hardly eat any of, anyhow) and rice are out for sure for me. I want to try oats. Likely the same deal.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sounds like you might have a touch of the old gestational D there Lunes!

Rice, pasta, oats and potatoes were impossible for me! Guaranteed me a 150 reading!


----------



## firstbaby25

Aren't oats slow releasing though? I don't know as much about it as you guys do! 

Also SALT - I have said this before and then one of Trin's pregnancy tips was 'do not lower salt deliberately' - salt (and cannabis :haha:) lowers BP! 

:hi: Luna. Well jel of le massage to be honest but you are preggy and a damn site more uncomfortable than I am so i'll let you off. 

I have no mojo in work today :shrug: I lost it somewhere in all the fighting with me and Adam and now all I can think about is my future and I have my BIG day today too - college after work :sad2: won't be in til 9.30pm :sleep: :sleep:. I've managed to look busy all day doing NOTHING!


----------



## addie25

Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! We are back home now so I can have some proper B&B time!!! DH is still not feeling well. I wish he would be better already it has been days the poor thing!! Nothing really to update on. I had a great time at the beach house and now just counting down the days to the transfer!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

howdy turts! :howdy: happy hump day to all! :flower:

a little ttc humor for ya:


off for a quick catch up, then lurk mode :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> Well since my last post I have moved the bedroom around entirely including a triple wardrobe and a double one :wacko: :bodyb: The :laundry: is happily drying in the dryer, the living room is next! I WILL get my life in order pick my sorry ass up off the floor and move on cos its his loss no amount of :cry: will fix it so I might as well get on with it!!!

ginge! i'm so sorry it ddin't work out. moving on is never easy, no matter how badly it's necessary. sounds like u are on the right track tho. like jaynie said, take some time to process your feelings, then it is onward and upward! i wish i was as bright at 21! the thought that someone with super :spermy: is out there waiting to make u his queen should be very comforting. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly! where's da baby?!? today is the magic day, no? :happydance:

Sarah, have u shared your :bfp: news yet? i missed quite a bit over the past week or so, so if u have already mentioned it, kindly point me to that post pleeease! :flower:

CD13 for me and still no positive opk :growlmad: if this is a late O, this is certainly a 1st. i just hope it isn't a busted cycle. MJ took off again this weekend so if madame eggy is being tardy, i hope she shows herself over the weekend!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Newbs :wave: late O does bug me but look where it got Sarachka, right up the duff! 

Heaven is...a toddler early to bed because she didn't sleep all day, a hot water bottle in the lower back, a cup of mint infusion and some BnB time on the bed. Just what I'm doing now :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! We are back home now so I can have some proper B&B time!!! DH is still not feeling well. I wish he would be better already it has been days the poor thing!! Nothing really to update on. I had a great time at the beach house and now just counting down the days to the transfer!!!

It's getting very very close now Addie!:happydance:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! We are back home now so I can have some proper B&B time!!! DH is still not feeling well. I wish he would be better already it has been days the poor thing!! Nothing really to update on. I had a great time at the beach house and now just counting down the days to the transfer!!!
> 
> It's getting very very close now Addie!:happydance:Click to expand...

FOR YOU 2. YOUR FIRST SCAN!!! I DECIDED I AM TESTING AT DAY 6 AND UP!!!! MY MIL SAID SHE WAS BUYING ME HPT SO HOWWWWW CAN I NOTTTTT TAKE THEM THAT WOULD BE RUDE!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Molly! where's da baby?!? today is the magic day, no? :happydance:
> 
> Sarah, have u shared your :bfp: news yet? i missed quite a bit over the past week or so, so if u have already mentioned it, kindly point me to that post pleeease! :flower:
> 
> CD13 for me and still no positive opk :growlmad: if this is a late O, this is certainly a 1st. i just hope it isn't a busted cycle. MJ took off again this weekend so if madame eggy is being tardy, i hope she shows herself over the weekend!

OH texted my sister, so she knows!! But nah, I haven't yet told my mum. Mumsie is a COMPLETE space cadet, she is totally in her own world (we call it Barbara Land) and away with the fairies all the time. She's going away tomorrow to Croatia alone for 10 days and the last thing I want her doing is wondering along some countryside and getting lost because she's thinking about me! I'll have no choice but to tell her when she's back. :nope:



HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Newbs :wave: late O does bug me but look where it got Sarachka, right up the duff!

Yup I had an ovulation date that I couldn't track, and it did me alright!



addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! We are back home now so I can have some proper B&B time!!! DH is still not feeling well. I wish he would be better already it has been days the poor thing!! Nothing really to update on. I had a great time at the beach house and now just counting down the days to the transfer!!!
> 
> It's getting very very close now Addie!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> FOR YOU 2. YOUR FIRST SCAN!!! I DECIDED I AM TESTING AT DAY 6 AND UP!!!! MY MIL SAID SHE WAS BUYING ME HPT SO HOWWWWW CAN I NOTTTTT TAKE THEM THAT WOULD BE RUDE!:haha:Click to expand...

Only 8 days right?! I am so excited for you, you're joining me with a May Baby asap!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't remember having hunger with Holly, must be a boy thing. Cream cheese on toast :thumbup: 

And addie you must post pics of your weesticks, nothing like a good squinter to keep me entertained!

Jaynie are you all settled in your new house now? Is it lovely?


----------



## Sarachka

Just been to the doc to pick up the 'pregnancy pack' which is a magazine, a medical exemption form, a leaflet saying if you want benefit advice talk to a JobCentre Adviser ( :rofl: ) and two identical leaflets about folic acid.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't remember having hunger with Holly, must be a boy thing. Cream cheese on toast :thumbup:
> 
> And addie you must post pics of your weesticks, nothing like a good squinter to keep me entertained!
> 
> Jaynie are you all settled in your new house now? Is it lovely?

Then I'm having a boy too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's Godfather has just been to Croatia, he said it was beautiful and the postcard we got from him certainly looks amazing, so Babs should have a lovely time :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Supposed to be about 37*C today. :sick: Still no baby, still ridiculously tired. :sleep:

I've got all caught up and the only thing I can remember to say is B, your clothing creations are incredible and Kit, I'm so sorry you babe is sick. :hugs: Oh and Clare! Yay for a good scan!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I don't remember having hunger with Holly, must be a boy thing. Cream cheese on toast :thumbup:
> 
> And addie you must post pics of your weesticks, nothing like a good squinter to keep me entertained!
> 
> Jaynie are you all settled in your new house now? Is it lovely?
> 
> Then I'm having a boy too!Click to expand...

Greedy little boy beans making us very hungry all day long. And as evening comes, like now, I feel like I could eat anything, for example your other arm Sarachka, the one you didn't eat yesterday. I would actually eat it you know, if you were next to me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Molly :thumbup:

Yes how's Cara doing? Sleeping it off a bit? Holly always did super long naps when she had colds, all wiped out :nope: Poor sausage. My DH says electric snot extractors are great, he used them with the boys, but I never got one, I just terrified Holly with a seasalt spray up the nostrils, but it did the trick. Have you got an electric snot extractor Kit? I'm curious to know if they're good or not, since they cost 50 euros so not the lightest of investments :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm pretending to be all cool but the truth be known I am soooooooo excited about having a sweet pea tomorrow :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm pretending to be all cool but the truth be known I am soooooooo excited about having a sweet pea tomorrow :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yayyyyyyy. And me the day after, it's like you're my food tester!


----------



## HollyMonkey

NOOOOOOO IT'S ALL COMING BACK TO ME!!!!!

I was just dreaming of English bangers and mash and gravy and beans, and it took me right back to being pregnant with Holly, where I craved English Stodge Food all the time. I remember a train ride to work where I texted my best friend to share this with her and she spent all day sending me evil texts of things like 'M&S PORK PIE'....'TAKE AWAY SAVELOY AND CHIPS WITH LASHINGS OF MALT VINEGAR'....'GREASY DONER KEBAB'...'FULL ENGLISH WITH HASH BROWNS AND HP SAUCE'

...etc etc. It was sooooo cruel!!!:sad2: 

Rightyho I'm off to the shop to get some chicken drumsticks :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretending to be all cool but the truth be known I am soooooooo excited about having a sweet pea tomorrow :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Yayyyyyyy. And me the day after, it's like you're my food tester!Click to expand...

Yes, I'll make sure sweet peas are safe before you have one:hugs: And you have to have your baby one day after me!


----------



## Sarachka

omg all I can think about is *PIZZA*


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't remember having hunger with Holly, must be a boy thing. Cream cheese on toast :thumbup:
> 
> And addie you must post pics of your weesticks, nothing like a good squinter to keep me entertained!
> 
> Jaynie are you all settled in your new house now? Is it lovely?

B I had a chat with my HPT test I told them I do not want squinters this time that they must come up clear as day. I think we have an understanding they just sat there listening closely!!!!!!!!! 

I GOT SUCH A GREAT DEAL ON HPT TESTS. I GOT A BOX OF 5 DIGIS FOR $17 . USALLY FOR 2 ITS $20. THENNNN I FOUND A BOX OF FIRST RESPONSE TESTS FOR $8 USUALLY $17. I ONLY GOT THOSE 2 BOXES I WANT MORE FIRST RESPONSE ONES WITH THE LINES BC I LIKE TO SEE HOW DARK THEY ARE BUT I AM GOING TO WAIT BC MY MIL SAID SHE WAS GETTING ME SOME!!! WITH DEALS LIKE THAT HOW COULD I NOT BUY THEM!!!


----------



## addie25

I can never find the Digis that say 2-3 or 3+ they just say they words pregnant....Why is it I can never find them?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> omg all I can think about is *PIZZA*

You'll get a reputation as the pizza girl lol :haha:

I'm saved, phew! I have chicken thighs simmering in a huge pan in tomato and white wine (just a drop) and garlic and herb sauce :thumbup: Spinach and white beans to accompany :munch: It's gonna be good!


----------



## TrinityMom

I made Toine's party invite :happydance:

Grrr...didn't attach
 



Attached Files:







Toine'sPirateparty.pdf
File size: 133.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I can never find the Digis that say 2-3 or 3+ they just say they words pregnant....Why is it I can never find them?

i'm guessing they only sell them across the pond? :shrug: i've been looking for them too addie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I can never find the Digis that say 2-3 or 3+ they just say they words pregnant....Why is it I can never find them?

You mean on the web or in shops? They're sometimes called 'conception indicators' -if that helps finding them on the web? Maybe the US hasn't bought into the conception of conception indicators?!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> I made Toine's party invite :happydance:
> 
> Grrr...didn't attach

Awe, that is soooo cute Trin! u r a little too good with the pirate lingo!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't see pirate invite! :hissy: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly's Godfather has just been to Croatia, he said it was beautiful and the postcard we got from him certainly looks amazing, so Babs should have a lovely time :thumbup:

did he see beyonce while there? :haha: she went there with her hubby and baby bump to celebrate turning 30... always trying to upstage me that beyonce! :grr:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can never find the Digis that say 2-3 or 3+ they just say they words pregnant....Why is it I can never find them?
> 
> i'm guessing they only sell them across the pond? :shrug: i've been looking for them too addie!Click to expand...

Oh what a shame I LOVEEEEEEEEE THOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I have to leave in 5 min. My friend from Boston is here for a few days. She is going to Europe tomorrow I was like "OOO pack me up and take me with you so I can see my TURTLE FRIENDS!!!!!!" One day I will be in France visiting my family and I will come see you turtles. Don't know when that will be but one day!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Supposed to be about 37*C today. :sick: Still no baby, still ridiculously tired. :sleep:
> 
> I've got all caught up and the only thing I can remember to say is B, your clothing creations are incredible and Kit, I'm so sorry you babe is sick. :hugs: Oh and Clare! Yay for a good scan!

Enjoy these last few days of pregnancy Molly. commemorate it with a bump pic if u feel up to it :flower:

and thanks for the reminder, B those outfits for holly are just too adorable. is there anything u can't do woman?? holly looks pretty cute with her fresh cut bangs too! she's such a lucky girl to have such a talented mum! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Well anyway, it's on a pirate map background and says this:


Ahoy, matey! If yer not a yellow bellied landlubber
Then ye be invited ter a thunder in' gr r reat pirate
Birthday party fer yer mate Toine
Where be it? 79 Hillside Rd Seaview
The plunder in' begins at 12:30pm and ends at 2:30pm 
On the yonder date of Sunday 18 th September
To say aye or nay, give me mum Tar yn a
Holler on 084 455 5529
Avast, yer'll have a rip roarin' good time and 
Pirate booty too. rrr!!! See yer then.


----------



## Sarachka

I've told TWO of my closest friends at work about being knocked up and apparently today, on my day off, everyone knows!!! I am actually really pissed off because it's such early days that anything could happen. It's a really personal and sensitive subject, and if anyone mentions it to me tomorrow they'll get their head bitten off.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Got it!!!! Now we all now what Trin really is!!! She's a pirate and the doula is just a cover up!

That's really fabulous Trin, what a lovely idea and so cleverly done :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin, I got the real one, my computer was just being slow loading! I love it! Are you going to dress up as a pirate?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've told TWO of my closest friends at work about being knocked up and apparently today, on my day off, everyone knows!!! I am actually really pissed off because it's such early days that anything could happen. It's a really personal and sensitive subject, and if anyone mentions it to me tomorrow they'll get their head bitten off.

Didn't Kit have a similar problem? She got a congratulations e mail from a colleague when it was still under wraps? Or was it Crunch? Or both of them:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Supposed to be about 37*C today. :sick: Still no baby, still ridiculously tired. :sleep:
> 
> I've got all caught up and the only thing I can remember to say is B, your clothing creations are incredible and Kit, I'm so sorry you babe is sick. :hugs: Oh and Clare! Yay for a good scan!
> 
> Enjoy these last few days of pregnancy Molly. commemorate it with a bump pic if u feel up to it :flower:
> 
> and thanks for the reminder, B those outfits for holly are just too adorable. is there anything u can't do woman?? holly looks pretty cute with her fresh cut bangs too! she's such a lucky girl to have such a talented mum! :thumbup:Click to expand...

aww thanks Newbie. Well for a start I certainly can't cut hair, her fringe is VERY WONKY:blush: But she moved just when I was doing it:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Molly! where's da baby?!? today is the magic day, no? :happydance:
> 
> Sarah, have u shared your :bfp: news yet? i missed quite a bit over the past week or so, so if u have already mentioned it, kindly point me to that post pleeease! :flower:
> 
> CD13 for me and still no positive opk :growlmad: if this is a late O, this is certainly a 1st. i just hope it isn't a busted cycle. MJ took off again this weekend so if madame eggy is being tardy, i hope she shows herself over the weekend!
> 
> OH texted my sister, so she knows!! But nah, I haven't yet told my mum. Mumsie is a COMPLETE space cadet, she is totally in her own world (we call it Barbara Land) and away with the fairies all the time. She's going away tomorrow to Croatia alone for 10 days and the last thing I want her doing is wondering along some countryside and getting lost because she's thinking about me! I'll have no choice but to tell her when she's back. :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Newbs :wave: late O does bug me but look where it got Sarachka, right up the duff!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup I had an ovulation date that I couldn't track, and it did me alright!Click to expand...

Fx'ed the same goes for me! Sarah, how did OH react to the good news? MJ is super mellow. i always imagine a hug/kiss of congrats and that's about it :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Supposed to be about 37*C today. :sick: Still no baby, still ridiculously tired. :sleep:
> 
> I've got all caught up and the only thing I can remember to say is B, your clothing creations are incredible and Kit, I'm so sorry you babe is sick. :hugs: Oh and Clare! Yay for a good scan!
> 
> Enjoy these last few days of pregnancy Molly. commemorate it with a bump pic if u feel up to it :flower:
> 
> and thanks for the reminder, B those outfits for holly are just too adorable. is there anything u can't do woman?? holly looks pretty cute with her fresh cut bangs too! she's such a lucky girl to have such a talented mum! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thanks Newbie. Well for a start I certainly can't cut hair, her fringe is VERY WONKY:blush: But she moved just when I was doing it:shrug:Click to expand...

good thing she's such a beauty! i mean really, holly can make anything look absolutely adorable. such a doll :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Good morning girls :flower:
> 
> Just popping on before I have to leave - getting a free 1 hr massage today at the student clinic where I went to massage school! :dance:
> 
> And would you all hate me ever more if I said I've got another lined up for Friday morning??? :dance:
> 
> My BP monitor came in the mail yesterday. Pretty spiffy thing! It doesn't seem to like me, though... keeps giving me high readings while DH's are fine! :haha: :dohh:
> 
> *KIT*, you said you did BP monitoring - what were your numbers usually? I'm afraid mine are quite high... My MW hasn't even really said what I should be doing about it... I mean, what really can one do? It's not like with the BG monitoring where I can just make sure to cut out the carbs and sugars... I took my BP this morning moments after waking up and it was high; seems you can't get any more relaxed than still half asleep??
> 
> Oh and *Bethany*, you'll love this... the other day I had rice with my chicken tikka masala and two hours later my BG was 154!!!!!! I was shocked!! And the next day I had a small bowl of gluten free cereal (rice) and two hours later BG was 116! My body doesn't handle rice real well, I see. So it seems wheat (which I hardly eat any of, anyhow) and rice are out for sure for me. I want to try oats. Likely the same deal.

What are your readings?

Hawthorn is really good...browse the posts I put up the other day


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I have to leave in 5 min. My friend from Boston is here for a few days. She is going to Europe tomorrow I was like "OOO pack me up and take me with you so I can see my TURTLE FRIENDS!!!!!!" One day I will be in France visiting my family and I will come see you turtles. Don't know when that will be but one day!!

Drop by Paris first, and then we can travel to London together:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I've told TWO of my closest friends at work about being knocked up and apparently today, on my day off, everyone knows!!! I am actually really pissed off because it's such early days that anything could happen. It's a really personal and sensitive subject, and if anyone mentions it to me tomorrow they'll get their head bitten off.
> 
> Didn't Kit have a similar problem? She got a congratulations e mail from a colleague when it was still under wraps? Or was it Crunch? Or both of them:haha:Click to expand...

i think it was kit? :-k Sorry, sarah, i'd be pretty pissed too. hopefully ppl will be decent enough to keep quiet. i always operate under the rule that if the person doesn't tell me themselves that they are expecting, then i'm not discussing it with her until she does.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls :flower:
> 
> Just popping on before I have to leave - getting a free 1 hr massage today at the student clinic where I went to massage school! :dance:
> 
> And would you all hate me ever more if I said I've got another lined up for Friday morning??? :dance:
> 
> My BP monitor came in the mail yesterday. Pretty spiffy thing! It doesn't seem to like me, though... keeps giving me high readings while DH's are fine! :haha: :dohh:
> 
> *KIT*, you said you did BP monitoring - what were your numbers usually? I'm afraid mine are quite high... My MW hasn't even really said what I should be doing about it... I mean, what really can one do? It's not like with the BG monitoring where I can just make sure to cut out the carbs and sugars... I took my BP this morning moments after waking up and it was high; seems you can't get any more relaxed than still half asleep??
> 
> Oh and *Bethany*, you'll love this... the other day I had rice with my chicken tikka masala and two hours later my BG was 154!!!!!! I was shocked!! And the next day I had a small bowl of gluten free cereal (rice) and two hours later BG was 116! My body doesn't handle rice real well, I see. So it seems wheat (which I hardly eat any of, anyhow) and rice are out for sure for me. I want to try oats. Likely the same deal.
> 
> What are your readings?
> 
> Hawthorn is really good...browse the posts I put up the other dayClick to expand...

Yeah I want to know too because I've got all my readings from with Holly stored in the memory of my machine and we can have a juicy compare (which is like a juicy gossip but involves comparing BP readings :fool:)


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley - sorry you didn't make your appointment. Lee really does need to try to be a bit more understanding of what it's like for you. I thought that keeping the appointment would have been a good thing whether or not you have PND as it would have given you an opportunity to say everything you wanted to say - like your letter. Can you make another appointment and make sure Lee knows he MUST be there?? As it is him who suggested you have PND, I can't imagine why he isn't supporting you more :shrug:
> 
> I think its cos its all new but then so is it for your billy and the other first time daddies on the thread ho hum I dunno what to do next kit without been a nasty narky cow!Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know Hayley but he needs to see things from your perspective for a moment. As far as I can see, this is the time that we need the most support. I'd let him know that he may be ruining things by not being there for you more...y'know, he doesn't get a second chance at this time with Nate. They are only ickle for such a short time and then it's gone. I'm so sorry you're having such a rotten time lovely :hugs:Click to expand...


I think sometimes it has sunk in that all I need is a little help + respect that I am caring for OUR child mostly alone !! But then he will do something like before when I said can you wash the lunch things up please (bearing in mind he came home about 11.45 and went straight to bed after saying hiya to me + mother who had come to do my hair and kissed nathanial ) he was like "what ? Wash up now?, I will in a bit!!" I gave him a look and he scuttled off to do it !! 




HollyMonkey said:


> Great creative adventures are afoot! I have my first commissioned painting since Holly was born! :happydance: I shall be rich soon! :happydance: And the painting requested is a big one of toys! :happydance: For me to decide the composition and colours! :happydance: Toys! Toys! Toys! :happydance:


Wow that's fabulous bethany well done ! I will be able to tell people I know an artist woohoo
How are the 'conker' projects coming along ?



x-ginge-x said:


> Well since my last post I have moved the bedroom around entirely including a triple wardrobe and a double one :wacko: :bodyb: The :laundry: is happily drying in the dryer, the living room is next! I WILL get my life in order pick my sorry ass up off the floor and move on cos its his loss no amount of :cry: will fix it so I might as well get on with it!!!

That's the turtle spirit Ginge !! I am sorry though chick big hugs from me and nathanial xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Supposed to be about 37*C today. :sick: Still no baby, still ridiculously tired. :sleep:
> 
> I've got all caught up and the only thing I can remember to say is B, your clothing creations are incredible and Kit, I'm so sorry you babe is sick. :hugs: Oh and Clare! Yay for a good scan!
> 
> Enjoy these last few days of pregnancy Molly. commemorate it with a bump pic if u feel up to it :flower:
> 
> and thanks for the reminder, B those outfits for holly are just too adorable. is there anything u can't do woman?? holly looks pretty cute with her fresh cut bangs too! she's such a lucky girl to have such a talented mum! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thanks Newbie. Well for a start I certainly can't cut hair, her fringe is VERY WONKY:blush: But she moved just when I was doing it:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> good thing she's such a beauty! i mean really, holly can make anything look absolutely adorable. such a doll :awww:Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly with you but I am of course rather biased :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Fx'ed the same goes for me! Sarah, how did OH react to the good news? MJ is super mellow. i always imagine a hug/kiss of congrats and that's about it :haha:


Well OH has always been the one to bring up TTC so he's always been very excited. Newbs you were away when I posted my news, right? I posted a little transcript of the convo I had with him, let me find it:



> OH just came home so I told him, I was bursting at the seems.
> 
> I bounce down stairs and give him the usually kisses and cuddles that he gets when he comes home and say:
> 
> Me:do you want some good news?!
> OH: Yes
> Me: *holds up IC*
> OH: OK I don't know what that is
> 
> 
> 
> So clearly my attempts to keep my whole TTC obsession a secret for the last 11 months has been successful, he had no idea what the IC was!
> 
> Me: it's a pregnancy test ... and that's two lines
> OH: What does that mean?
> 
> Let's hope the baby gets my looks AND my brains!

He really is over the moon and kisses and rubs my belly alllll the time. He hasn't really increased his time spent at home but hopefully he will before the baby actually arrives.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Hayley, Friday is conker day :thumbup: I got some more done last weekend on them, but still many conkers to go :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Fx'ed the same goes for me! Sarah, how did OH react to the good news? MJ is super mellow. i always imagine a hug/kiss of congrats and that's about it :haha:
> 
> 
> Well OH has always been the one to bring up TTC so he's always been very excited. Newbs you were away when I posted my news, right? I posted a little transcript of the convo I had with him, let me find it:
> 
> 
> 
> OH just came home so I told him, I was bursting at the seems.
> 
> I bounce down stairs and give him the usually kisses and cuddles that he gets when he comes home and say:
> 
> Me:do you want some good news?!
> OH: Yes
> Me: *holds up IC*
> OH: OK I don't know what that is
> 
> 
> 
> So clearly my attempts to keep my whole TTC obsession a secret for the last 11 months has been successful, he had no idea what the IC was!
> 
> Me: it's a pregnancy test ... and that's two lines
> OH: What does that mean?
> 
> Let's hope the baby gets my looks AND my brains!Click to expand...
> 
> He really is over the moon and kisses and rubs my belly alllll the time. He hasn't really increased his time spent at home but hopefully he will before the baby actually arrives.Click to expand...

Awwwwe! how sweet!! thanks for reposting. i was away during all the excitement. dear jaynie was the one who alerted me to the news on fb. thank goodness, otherwise i would have been out of the loop for a whole week! i am really so pleased for you and B :friends: i'm working hard to join your ranks :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Hayley, Friday is conker day :thumbup: I got some more done last weekend on them, but still many conkers to go :wacko:

Bethany I meant to say - yesterday when I walked home from work a conker fell of a tree like an inch in front of my face. It was a msg from you, wasn't it! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

back to lurk mode i go turts! enjoy the rest of your evenings! :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Mr Alexander had his first day at prep school today! He appears to have loved it and asked for "more school" when he got home.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Trin, I got the real one, my computer was just being slow loading! I love it! Are you going to dress up as a pirate?

:haha: I'll leave the dressing up to the kids..or maybe I'll dress up as a saucy wench :haha:

I got the pirate speak of the intertubes but for a while I had my facebook page language as pirate engrish at one stage. Made me laugh every day


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit, you can use breast milk instead of saline to clear her nose. Express it and drip it in with an eye dropper...don't try squirt it straight up there :haha: I had a patient who tried that :wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ya know trin my stepmum once squirted breastmilk into my little sisters eyes because she had conjunctivitis and it cleared up within a few days :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

My DH can't believe how big my pot is already :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH can't believe how big my pot is already :shock:

I've had a pot for about a year. a FOOOOOOOOOOOOD pot :)


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> Ya know trin my stepmum once squirted breastmilk into my little sisters eyes because she had conjunctivitis and it cleared up within a few days :)

The health visitor told me to put breastmilk in Lyras eye because she has a blocked tear duct and it's a bit gummy. works well :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH can't believe how big my pot is already :shock:

POT PIC!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!*
> 
> I missed my blood test, whoops. I really need to call into the surgery to get the pregnancy pack and a midwife appointment set up. UK turtles, how many weeks are you usually when you first see your midwife?
> 
> I also want to go charity shopping today, just having a nosey in all the charity shops for work clothes as they're not going to fit me much longer! I need a couple of things like plain navy or black fleeces to chuck on when it's a bit cold at work, ya know!? 'back of your chair' type zippies.
> 
> But honestly? I actually just feel like staying in my snuggly dressing gown all day.
> 
> KIT sorry Carachka has a cold, poor little poppet. Maybe she'll want loads of cuddles today :cloud9:
> 
> HOLLY I can't wait to see more of your creations. I'm gonna pop over to Paris to have some private sewing lessons with you!
> 
> HAYLEY sorry Lee was really mean last night. Babies puke, what does he expect?! Give him a kick in the shin.
> 
> GINGE, You are ALWAYS a turtle!
> 
> JAYNIE can you PM me your new address pls, would like to send you something :flower:
> 
> MOLLY this is getting a bit silly now, could you please just have Leo already!?
> 
> CLAIRE good luck for the scan today, even though you're worried about things, it must be nice to have all these extra chances to see your baby

Sezi, I'm not sure if anyone answered this already but you normally have your first appointment with the MW around 8-9 weeks or at least that's how it is in this neck of the woods.

Yep, you're right, Carachka has been like a limpet today...she just needs lots of cuddles from mummy and daddy to make her all better :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well had to change my siggy :( I've tried suggesting that he stays one night a week or something but he says he can't see how it would make a difference and if he can't see that then I might as well move on!

Ginge, I'd have to say that it sounds like he has no intention of making any effort here so if I was you, I'd do like you say and move on with your own life and do what you want to do. Take some time to yourself and then you will meet someone who actually deserves you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So weird that dss the younger doesn't know about sept 11, he was only Holly's age at the time. Documentary on tv at the moment and he doesn't quite get it, thinks it's a film I think


----------



## LunaLady

Home from my massage... ahhhhh, bliss! :cloud9:

*Trin*, lovely invitation! Such a cute idea :thumbup:

And to *Trin and B* - my readings for the last few days have been in the same range as my last MW appt - about 125-130 over 85-95. So, pretty high, yes?

Hello *Newbie*!! :hi: I hope your eggy is late because she's holding out for your Sexscapade this weekend! :sex: :haha:

*Jaynie*, how's your house coming along?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Great creative adventures are afoot! I have my first commissioned painting since Holly was born! :happydance: I shall be rich soon! :happydance: And the painting requested is a big one of toys! :happydance: For me to decide the composition and colours! :happydance: Toys! Toys! Toys! :happydance:

That is completely fabbo! You're just too bloomin' clever by half! :winkwink: Can we have a sneaky preview before you give it to the recipient or would that be wrong :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's not even a food pot, it's rock hard! I have pics from 4 and 5 weeks too so I could do full progression if baby sticks!
:dust:


----------



## LunaLady

So DH had a performance review today! :dance:

He got a fat bonus and an unexpected pay raise!! 14% more per year! :shock: I guess they like him! :haha:

Such nice timing right before baby and the holidays :cloud9: Maybe we will have enough money to fly DH's parents out for Christmas again this year!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Home from my massage... ahhhhh, bliss! :cloud9:
> 
> *Trin*, lovely invitation! Such a cute idea :thumbup:
> 
> And to *Trin and B* - my readings for the last few days have been in the same range as my last MW appt - about 125-130 over 85-95. So, pretty high, yes?
> 
> Hello *Newbie*!! :hi: I hope your eggy is late because she's holding out for your Sexscapade this weekend! :sex: :haha:
> 
> *Jaynie*, how's your house coming along?

Top number is not too bad and normal in pregnancy but the bottom number is not great. I would do the hawthorn


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> It's not even a food pot, it's rock hard! I have pics from 4 and 5 weeks too so I could do full progression if baby sticks!
> :dust:

Oooo! Can't wait to see!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That 95 is certainly a bit high Luna. It's the second number which is the one to keep an eye on. 13 is bit higher than I used to like too :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Home from my massage... ahhhhh, bliss! :cloud9:
> 
> *Trin*, lovely invitation! Such a cute idea :thumbup:
> 
> And to *Trin and B* - my readings for the last few days have been in the same range as my last MW appt - about 125-130 over 85-95. So, pretty high, yes?
> 
> Hello *Newbie*!! :hi: I hope your eggy is late because she's holding out for your Sexscapade this weekend! :sex: :haha:
> 
> *Jaynie*, how's your house coming along?
> 
> Top number is not too bad and normal in pregnancy but the bottom number is not great. I would do the hawthornClick to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> That 95 is certainly a bit high Luna. It's the second number which is the one to keep an eye on. 13 is bit higher than I used to like too :nope:

Thanks, girls! I'm to report in to my MW _daily _on my BP :comp:

I will look into the Hawthorn, Trin! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

*Trin *- on Mountain Rose Herbs I've got the option of Hawthorn Berries and Hawthorn Leaf/Flower - which should I look into?


----------



## Sarachka

Luna where do DH's parents live?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> *Trin *- on Mountain Rose Herbs I've got the option of Hawthorn Berries and Hawthorn Leaf/Flower - which should I look into?

Berries :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> *Trin *- on Mountain Rose Herbs I've got the option of Hawthorn Berries and Hawthorn Leaf/Flower - which should I look into?

I would go for the tincture or the capsules rather than the tea


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Luna where do DH's parents live?

They live in Wisconsin, in the country outside Madison. :thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> *Trin *- on Mountain Rose Herbs I've got the option of Hawthorn Berries and Hawthorn Leaf/Flower - which should I look into?
> 
> Berries :thumbup:Click to expand...

Great, thank you! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am off to bed. It's Birth Empowerment Week so I have seminars tomorrow and Friday :happydance: Free info, free food and free gifts :thumbup:

Good night turtle doves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS Well done Mr Luna :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Hawthorn berries are cheap! Just $7.50 for a whole pound! I think I'll just get 4oz for $2.50 :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I am off to bed. It's Birth Empowerment Week so I have seminars tomorrow and Friday :happydance: Free info, free food and free gifts :thumbup:
> 
> Good night turtle doves
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> PS Well done Mr Luna :thumbup:

Oh, that sounds like fun, Trin!! Gotta love free stuff!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Hawthorn berries are cheap! Just $7.50 for a whole pound! I think I'll just get 4oz for $2.50 :thumbup:

I've only ever used it medicinally as a tincture or capsule so I wouldn't know how well they work like that. I imagine you'd have to eat A LOT


----------



## LunaLady

Just watched Rick Steves Europe - and he did South England. :thumbup: Love that show!

I would like a 'pastie' now, please!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hawthorn berries are cheap! Just $7.50 for a whole pound! I think I'll just get 4oz for $2.50 :thumbup:
> 
> I've only ever used it medicinally as a tincture or capsule so I wouldn't know how well they work like that. I imagine you'd have to eat A LOTClick to expand...

They do have powdered berries, so I could make up some capsules pretty easy. :thumbup: I'll ask my MW what her recommendation is and go from there.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Good morning girls :flower:
> 
> Just popping on before I have to leave - getting a free 1 hr massage today at the student clinic where I went to massage school! :dance:
> 
> And would you all hate me ever more if I said I've got another lined up for Friday morning??? :dance:
> 
> My BP monitor came in the mail yesterday. Pretty spiffy thing! It doesn't seem to like me, though... keeps giving me high readings while DH's are fine! :haha: :dohh:
> 
> *KIT*, you said you did BP monitoring - what were your numbers usually? I'm afraid mine are quite high... My MW hasn't even really said what I should be doing about it... I mean, what really can one do? It's not like with the BG monitoring where I can just make sure to cut out the carbs and sugars... I took my BP this morning moments after waking up and it was high; seems you can't get any more relaxed than still half asleep??
> 
> Oh and *Bethany*, you'll love this... the other day I had rice with my chicken tikka masala and two hours later my BG was 154!!!!!! I was shocked!! And the next day I had a small bowl of gluten free cereal (rice) and two hours later BG was 116! My body doesn't handle rice real well, I see. So it seems wheat (which I hardly eat any of, anyhow) and rice are out for sure for me. I want to try oats. Likely the same deal.

Luna, my BP readings that I took myself at home were always great! Usually between 100-120 top line and 60-80 bottom line. Total contrast to when I got them taken by the doc/midwife! Those readings were like 150/89ish. It also depends on what your BP would normally be before being pregnant.


----------



## HollyMonkey

DON'T LAUGH! Ok, progression so far. I'm not a superstitious person dust:)and if it's going to stick it's regardless of pot pics or not, so for your amusement...I took the last 2 tonight BEFORE dinner and it's not like a dinner pot, it's really solid and coming up from behind my pubis, whereas the first two are more like bloaty water retention pots.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









018.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









017.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! We are back home now so I can have some proper B&B time!!! DH is still not feeling well. I wish he would be better already it has been days the poor thing!! Nothing really to update on. I had a great time at the beach house and now just counting down the days to the transfer!!!

:happydance: :wohoo: for transfer day!!!!! It approacheth!!!

Poor DH - I do hope you're mopping his fevered brow :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls :flower:
> 
> Just popping on before I have to leave - getting a free 1 hr massage today at the student clinic where I went to massage school! :dance:
> 
> And would you all hate me ever more if I said I've got another lined up for Friday morning??? :dance:
> 
> My BP monitor came in the mail yesterday. Pretty spiffy thing! It doesn't seem to like me, though... keeps giving me high readings while DH's are fine! :haha: :dohh:
> 
> *KIT*, you said you did BP monitoring - what were your numbers usually? I'm afraid mine are quite high... My MW hasn't even really said what I should be doing about it... I mean, what really can one do? It's not like with the BG monitoring where I can just make sure to cut out the carbs and sugars... I took my BP this morning moments after waking up and it was high; seems you can't get any more relaxed than still half asleep??
> 
> Oh and *Bethany*, you'll love this... the other day I had rice with my chicken tikka masala and two hours later my BG was 154!!!!!! I was shocked!! And the next day I had a small bowl of gluten free cereal (rice) and two hours later BG was 116! My body doesn't handle rice real well, I see. So it seems wheat (which I hardly eat any of, anyhow) and rice are out for sure for me. I want to try oats. Likely the same deal.
> 
> Luna, my BP readings that I took myself at home were always great! Usually between 100-120 top line and 60-80 bottom line. Total contrast to when I got them taken by the doc/midwife! Those readings were like 150/89ish. It also depends on what your BP would normally be before being pregnant.Click to expand...

Oh, wow! Those are really good numbers! My DH has done his several times and his readings are low like yours, so I know my monitor isn't just reading high. 

Usually my BP is so low it's not picked up :shock: My mom and I both have very, very low BP (normally). In the past when I've had a general check up at the doctor, they have to take my BP several times before it even reads. Once the nurse even had me get up and do a couple jumping-jacks because she couldn't get a reading :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

*Cute bump, Bethany!!!*

Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Supposed to be about 37*C today. :sick: Still no baby, still ridiculously tired. :sleep:
> 
> I've got all caught up and the only thing I can remember to say is B, your clothing creations are incredible and Kit, I'm so sorry you babe is sick. :hugs: Oh and Clare! Yay for a good scan!

Thanks Molly :hugs:

Every time I log on here I expect news that Leo is here! I can't believe after everything you've gone full term! It's got to be soon!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Great creative adventures are afoot! I have my first commissioned painting since Holly was born! :happydance: I shall be rich soon! :happydance: And the painting requested is a big one of toys! :happydance: For me to decide the composition and colours! :happydance: Toys! Toys! Toys! :happydance:
> 
> That is completely fabbo! You're just too bloomin' clever by half! :winkwink: Can we have a sneaky preview before you give it to the recipient or would that be wrong :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah, no worries. I can remove it afterwards:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Molly :thumbup:
> 
> Yes how's Cara doing? Sleeping it off a bit? Holly always did super long naps when she had colds, all wiped out :nope: Poor sausage. My DH says electric snot extractors are great, he used them with the boys, but I never got one, I just terrified Holly with a seasalt spray up the nostrils, but it did the trick. Have you got an electric snot extractor Kit? I'm curious to know if they're good or not, since they cost 50 euros so not the lightest of investments :shrug:

Cara is better thanks B. Oh yes, I do have a snot extractor although not an electric one. I didn't use it though as she was able to breathe as long as I made sure I gave her nose a bit of a wipe :thumbup: and she gets upset so easily at the mo' being off colour.

Indeed Cara did nap well today...2 hours on one occasion which is mammoth for her. She's not a sleepy sort of baby at all.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I made Toine's party invite :happydance:
> 
> Grrr...didn't attach

Did attach! Fabbo!! :thumbup: Clever Trin :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I've told TWO of my closest friends at work about being knocked up and apparently today, on my day off, everyone knows!!! I am actually really pissed off because it's such early days that anything could happen. It's a really personal and sensitive subject, and if anyone mentions it to me tomorrow they'll get their head bitten off.

:trouble:

Not such trustworthy friends eh? A similar thing happened to me - I wasn't amused :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Kit, you can use breast milk instead of saline to clear her nose. Express it and drip it in with an eye dropper...don't try squirt it straight up there :haha: I had a patient who tried that :wacko:

:thumbup: Thanks Trin :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Having a lovely, tasty and GD approved lunch of smoked tinned sardines, robusto cheese and a bit of plain yogurt! 

Have you had robusto cheese, B? Seems right up your savory alley! It's my absolute favorite! Pretty spendy, though :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> DON'T LAUGH! Ok, progression so far. I'm not a superstitious person dust:)and if it's going to stick it's regardless of pot pics or not, so for your amusement...I took the last 2 tonight BEFORE dinner and it's not like a dinner pot, it's really solid and coming up from behind my pubis, whereas the first two are more like bloaty water retention pots.

:shock: u *do* had a wittle pot!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DON'T LAUGH! Ok, progression so far. I'm not a superstitious person dust:)and if it's going to stick it's regardless of pot pics or not, so for your amusement...I took the last 2 tonight BEFORE dinner and it's not like a dinner pot, it's really solid and coming up from behind my pubis, whereas the first two are more like bloaty water retention pots.

:awww: 

You can really see the difference! Wow..you're going to bloom VERY soon! :happydance::cloud9:

Thanks for posting :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

awwww B I'm so intreagued about your scan bc you've had very strong lines and a gorgeous little pot. maybe it#s twins!!


----------



## Sarachka

I just ate a repulsive amount of pizza


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> awwww B I'm so intreagued about your scan bc you've had very strong lines and a gorgeous little pot. maybe it#s twins!!

OMG if it is then DH is not finding out until they're born :shock: Even then I think I'd hide one behind the other for a little while, like until they're at school! Mind you it could bring tax benefits!:haha:

I only popped Holly out a year and a half ago, it's just my uterus is still in baby mode I think! They always say a second shows sooner. I don't feel like I have twins and it doesn't run in my family so I'd be very surprised


----------



## Sarachka

remember though, identical twins AREN'T hereditary so it doesn't matter that it's not in your family


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I just ate a repulsive amount of pizza

pizza face :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> remember though, identical twins AREN'T hereditary so it doesn't matter that it's not in your family

Well if they're identical it's not so problematic, they can take turns to come out of their room and DH will think we just have the one :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> I can never find the Digis that say 2-3 or 3+ they just say they words pregnant....Why is it I can never find them?

Hi addie nathanial wore your "shorts" the other day he looked soooo grown up !!!

Not long now for transfer woohooooo,I have a good feeling about this sweetheart ,and I don't think the clearblue conception indicators are legal in the usa for some reason ?!



HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Hayley, Friday is conker day :thumbup: I got some more done last weekend on them, but still many conkers to go :wacko:

I will take a piccy of an amazing chestnut tree near to me just for you B 



Sarachka said:


> Mr Alexander had his first day at prep school today! He appears to have loved it and asked for "more school" when he got home.


Awww bless him I can't believe I had the letter for Reece's secondary school app last fri!! Scary stuff 



HollyMonkey said:


> DON'T LAUGH! Ok, progression so far. I'm not a superstitious person dust:)and if it's going to stick it's regardless of pot pics or not, so for your amusement...I took the last 2 tonight BEFORE dinner and it's not like a dinner pot, it's really solid and coming up from behind my pubis, whereas the first two are more like bloaty water retention pots.

Just look at your lil pot so cute and controlled for now haha bellys gonna get ya soon B!!


Hey kitty sorry cara has been poorly ickle princess give her a big kiss from aunt hayley (who hasn't got PND !!!! I have been fabbo today and was yesterday until he pissed me off mehhh

Where is me jaynie baby? Hope your ok petal big kiss mawhhhh xx

Sarachka how is big boy doing has he told his family yet? Did his brother ever speak again to you about him? I really hope baby changes him for better like it has lee even though he being insensitive sometimes at least we are sercure financially now


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Having a lovely, tasty and GD approved lunch of smoked tinned sardines, robusto cheese and a bit of plain yogurt!
> 
> Have you had robusto cheese, B? Seems right up your savory alley! It's my absolute favorite! Pretty spendy, though :blush:

You're cheating, you're just not eating any carbs at all:haha: I still had to have loads or carbs each day, doctor's orders! Sounds yummy though:thumbup: And robusto cheese, I've never heard of it but I'm sure I'd like it! :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night folks!!! Love ya all xxxxx Thanks for not laughing at my pot pics :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

Lovely little pot pic B x


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Having a lovely, tasty and GD approved lunch of smoked tinned sardines, robusto cheese and a bit of plain yogurt!
> 
> Have you had robusto cheese, B? Seems right up your savory alley! It's my absolute favorite! Pretty spendy, though :blush:
> 
> You're cheating, you're just not eating any carbs at all:haha: I still had to have loads or carbs each day, doctor's orders! Sounds yummy though:thumbup: And robusto cheese, I've never heard of it but I'm sure I'd like it! :munch:Click to expand...

Not sure how else I'll keep the sugars down? I'll eat vegetable carbs and I'm going to try oats and maybe quinoa and see what that does to me. 

But for now I think rice, wheat, potatoes, and some fruits will be off-limits. :thumbup:

Robusto Cheese!


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Bethany and it's goodly night from me also :hugs::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

And goodnight from me gonna catch an hour before last feed ofnight xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, girls! Sleep well! :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

yep another UKer off to bed. Sleep well everyone


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have to leave in 5 min. My friend from Boston is here for a few days. She is going to Europe tomorrow I was like "OOO pack me up and take me with you so I can see my TURTLE FRIENDS!!!!!!" One day I will be in France visiting my family and I will come see you turtles. Don't know when that will be but one day!!
> 
> Drop by Paris first, and then we can travel to London together:happydance:Click to expand...

I WILL I WILL!!!!!!!! :happydance:



newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I've told TWO of my closest friends at work about being knocked up and apparently today, on my day off, everyone knows!!! I am actually really pissed off because it's such early days that anything could happen. It's a really personal and sensitive subject, and if anyone mentions it to me tomorrow they'll get their head bitten off.
> 
> Didn't Kit have a similar problem? She got a congratulations e mail from a colleague when it was still under wraps? Or was it Crunch? Or both of them:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think it was kit? :-k Sorry, sarah, i'd be pretty pissed too. hopefully ppl will be decent enough to keep quiet. i always operate under the rule that if the person doesn't tell me themselves that they are expecting, then i'm not discussing it with her until she does.Click to expand...

IM SORRY your friends told everyone just don't confirm it if anyone at work asks till you are ready. :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> DON'T LAUGH! Ok, progression so far. I'm not a superstitious person dust:)and if it's going to stick it's regardless of pot pics or not, so for your amusement...I took the last 2 tonight BEFORE dinner and it's not like a dinner pot, it's really solid and coming up from behind my pubis, whereas the first two are more like bloaty water retention pots.

WHAT A CUTEEEEE POT!!!!! I THINK ITS TWINS :happydance::happydance:



kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! We are back home now so I can have some proper B&B time!!! DH is still not feeling well. I wish he would be better already it has been days the poor thing!! Nothing really to update on. I had a great time at the beach house and now just counting down the days to the transfer!!!
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: for transfer day!!!!! It approacheth!!!
> 
> Poor DH - I do hope you're mopping his fevered brow :winkwink:Click to expand...

YES I AM SO EXCITED I HOPE THE TIME FLIES BY!!! Yes I am taking good care of my love dove!!! He is feeling a bit better now so hopefully tomorrow he is ok.

I think we need more Cara pictures :thumbup:

Hayley how are you doing lovely??


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> I am also off to bed as I am shattered! Molly may be napping as she only had a few hours sleep if she isn't she may well be having a baby :D (I hope)




addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can never find the Digis that say 2-3 or 3+ they just say they words pregnant....Why is it I can never find them?
> 
> i'm guessing they only sell them across the pond? :shrug: i've been looking for them too addie!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh what a shame I LOVEEEEEEEEE THOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

iLurking but I've read (in my troubles) that they aren't commissioned in the USA at least in some states cause they can't be proved by clearblue. The small print is pretty shocking but then the same small print gives false hope to mc'ing :fool: :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm off to beddybyes. Still got a slightly sore throat and had a biiiig 13 hour day today work & college (which as with all courses is boring at the beginning :sleep:) and just got in - watched some episodes of 'life' with Adam and now off to bed. For some sleep, I can smell Friday... And also ovulation but doubtful for :sex:! Sighs. But I guess I can wait, I'm ok now dickface has actually spoke to me about it (he's being lovely but we'll see I'll decide when to drop the 'quirky' nickname! 

Anyway. Night all. On the morrow. Love you all. 

O yes - all who asked house is ok - struggle to do it alone but Adam might help at the weekend. I may have got through. Downstairs is pretty much sorted enough to move on to other rooms anyway. Upstairs is still a bomb! 

I need more mojo in work tomorrow. For sheezy.


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I am also off to bed as I am shattered! Molly may be napping as she only had a few hours sleep if she isn't she may well be having a baby :D (I hope)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can never find the Digis that say 2-3 or 3+ they just say they words pregnant....Why is it I can never find them?Click to expand...
> 
> i'm guessing they only sell them across the pond? :shrug: i've been looking for them too addie!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh what a shame I LOVEEEEEEEEE THOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> iLurking but I've read (in my troubles) that they aren't commissioned in the USA at least in some states cause they can't be proved by clearblue. The small print is pretty shocking but then the same small print gives false hope to mc'ing :fool: :haha:Click to expand...

Poop!!! I want one I want one I want one!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm off to beddybyes. Still got a slightly sore throat and had a biiiig 13 hour day today work & college (which as with all courses is boring at the beginning :sleep:) and just got in - watched some episodes of 'life' with Adam and now off to bed. For some sleep, I can smell Friday... And also ovulation but doubtful for :sex:! Sighs. But I guess I can wait, I'm ok now dickface has actually spoke to me about it (he's being lovely but we'll see I'll decide when to drop the 'quirky' nickname!
> 
> Anyway. Night all. On the morrow. Love you all.
> 
> O yes - all who asked house is ok - struggle to do it alone but Adam might help at the weekend. I may have got through. Downstairs is pretty much sorted enough to move on to other rooms anyway. Upstairs is still a bomb!
> 
> I need more mojo in work tomorrow. For sheezy.

I am glad he is being nicer you deserve to be respected!!


----------



## LunaLady

BP just now after a 2 hr nap was 130/99. :cry: And that was the lower of two readings I did in succession... :(

I e-mailed the MW... We'll see what she says.


----------



## addie25

Luna I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## addie25

does anyone have twitter i just joined and i do not know one person with twitter.


----------



## addie25

APRIL IS THAT YOU ON TWITTER???? IF IT IS NOT LET ME KNOW SO I CAN STOP FOLLOWING AND IF IT IS THEN FOLLOW ME 2 IF YOU WOULD LIKE :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sweetpea


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Luna-I've probably said all this before but I had to have 150g of carbs per meal and the only things that would pass by the end of the pregnancy were;

Boulgour
Quinoa
Green lentils
Split peas (usually, sometimes they did a weird one on me tho!)
Haricots blancs

All to be eaten with lots of greens to aid absorbtion and breakdown of sugar, and a very lean protein source, turkey breast or white fish. No more than one spoon of oil since that that stops insulin efficacity (sardines for example with a carb would be a disaster!) And 30g wholemeal bread each meal (they put me on 60g at first- dream on!!) with a soup or raw veggies, and 40g cheese or a natural yoghurt. And fruits only at the end of a meal or with a yoghurt or something as a snack, never alone, and no more than 2 a day and forget bananas!! Avacados freaked my system too, got my record 174 :shock:with an avacado! Must have been its oiliness? :shrug: So I had to eat alot (and cook and shop alot :wacko:) but it was all very calculated and far too healthy!

Anyway, just my hospital guidelines, they might help.:flower:

As for BP I never really knew what to do when it got high either but rest and worry!


----------



## new mummy2010

Yeah munkie has a sweet oliver pea in her tum tum did ya"l know!

Congrats bethany what does today hold for you and holly? Not seen or heard much bout that monkey lately is he ok?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Hayley, 'tis a busy day at home for me, many projects to be finished, and some housework to do too :thumbup: And you? Anything nice planned? I'd love a pic of your conker tree by the way!

Holly is gorgeous, just next to me in bed playing with my charm bracelet and making it difficult to write :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a massive urge to get my hair cut, have it properly short again and feel all light. Hmmmm.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And as I mentioned Holly is in bed with me and she keeps leaning on my boobs and it really hurts! I have been preventing her kicking and jumping on my tum though :wacko: mind you it's probably no worse than what our ob-gyns do poking around :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm such a slave to my daughter, she just made me hold her tea in front of her for 10 minutes whike she dipped her crunchy buttered toasts in it and nommed them :fool:


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have to leave in 5 min. My friend from Boston is here for a few days. She is going to Europe tomorrow I was like "OOO pack me up and take me with you so I can see my TURTLE FRIENDS!!!!!!" One day I will be in France visiting my family and I will come see you turtles. Don't know when that will be but one day!!
> 
> Drop by Paris first, and then we can travel to London together:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL I WILL!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I've told TWO of my closest friends at work about being knocked up and apparently today, on my day off, everyone knows!!! I am actually really pissed off because it's such early days that anything could happen. It's a really personal and sensitive subject, and if anyone mentions it to me tomorrow they'll get their head bitten off.Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Kit have a similar problem? She got a congratulations e mail from a colleague when it was still under wraps? Or was it Crunch? Or both of them:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think it was kit? :-k Sorry, sarah, i'd be pretty pissed too. hopefully ppl will be decent enough to keep quiet. i always operate under the rule that if the person doesn't tell me themselves that they are expecting, then i'm not discussing it with her until she does.Click to expand...
> 
> IM SORRY your friends told everyone just don't confirm it if anyone at work asks till you are ready. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DON'T LAUGH! Ok, progression so far. I'm not a superstitious person dust:)and if it's going to stick it's regardless of pot pics or not, so for your amusement...I took the last 2 tonight BEFORE dinner and it's not like a dinner pot, it's really solid and coming up from behind my pubis, whereas the first two are more like bloaty water retention pots.Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT A CUTEEEEE POT!!!!! I THINK ITS TWINS :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! We are back home now so I can have some proper B&B time!!! DH is still not feeling well. I wish he would be better already it has been days the poor thing!! Nothing really to update on. I had a great time at the beach house and now just counting down the days to the transfer!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: for transfer day!!!!! It approacheth!!!
> 
> Poor DH - I do hope you're mopping his fevered brow :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> YES I AM SO EXCITED I HOPE THE TIME FLIES BY!!! Yes I am taking good care of my love dove!!! He is feeling a bit better now so hopefully tomorrow he is ok.
> 
> I think we need more Cara pictures :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley how are you doing lovely??Click to expand...


Hey addie I'm ok thanks sweetie having much better nights and a tad more sleep for me nowadays which is always a bonus!!!

Your hpt's buys sound like absolute bargains by the way!! Would you like me to send you a box of two conception indicators?


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning! :hi:

roday and tommorow and then im only working part time :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Ohhhhh Leeeeeooooooooooo!!! I can see your mummy but can we see you yet?? Where are you sweet little boy? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> BP just now after a 2 hr nap was 130/99. :cry: And that was the lower of two readings I did in succession... :(
> 
> I e-mailed the MW... We'll see what she says.

That is elevated for sure. Definitely get some advice m'love. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad holly is well and making mummy work lol!!!

Well today I'm going to attempt to get nathanial weighed at baby clinic if they are'nt short staffed again!!

Don't know if I may go see my friend or just have a wonder round town we shall see


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sweetpea

Yes tulip? :winkwink:

:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea
> 
> Yes tulip? :winkwink:
> 
> :wohoo:Click to expand...

Can't wait until I get to Prune. See if you answer then :tease:


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:I HAVE TORI AMOS TICKETS!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Quease time has arrived, so I'm having a little break from my projects. I have a lemon infusion which is nice, I started making my usual decaf but the thought of coffee was :sick: I'll get back to work once the moment has passed...


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:AND I HAVE A LEMON!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:AND B HAS A SWEETPEA!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:I HAVE TORI AMOS TICKETS!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/w%E9w%E9-158.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:AND I HAVE A LEMON!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/w%E9w%E9-158.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:AND B HAS A SWEETPEA!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/w%E9w%E9-158.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't really know who Tori Amos is:blush: I probably do without knowing I do:shrug: What's her most famous song?


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girlies. Good days today I hope - I might have to not have bnb on at work as I blame it for losing my mojo when I have done and i'll nip on on my break! 

Hayles - hope Nate's just greet, nice to hear you are getting some sleep. :hugs: 

Kit how is Cara's cold coming along? I hope she is feeling better. 

B - I do things like that for Erin alll the time. It gets less cute when they start to command language - it becomes less cute as you know that they know they are spoiled. I hear Erin say to me 'you do it' A LOT. It's funny! But I have started to say no. 

Addie - thanks :hugs: - funny thing this morning - I called him Bob and then Dave (two of the blokes at work :blush:) I wouldn't mind but they are 60+ and both look like David Dickinson. :rofl: NOW imagine if i'd had called him Matt (my work love)... 

What all else did I have to say, probably loads but I can't think can I? :dohh: 

Trin's having a good day :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

crucify is a song that she did that I know. I do know of her but I have never ventured in. I maybe should. My mum and her weird friend like her.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girlies. Good days today I hope - I might have to not have bnb on at work as I blame it for losing my mojo when I have done and i'll nip on on my break!
> 
> Hayles - hope Nate's just greet, nice to hear you are getting some sleep. :hugs:
> 
> Kit how is Cara's cold coming along? I hope she is feeling better.
> 
> B - I do things like that for Erin alll the time. It gets less cute when they start to command language - it becomes less cute as you know that they know they are spoiled. I hear Erin say to me 'you do it' A LOT. It's funny! But I have started to say no.
> 
> Addie - thanks :hugs: - funny thing this morning - I called him Bob and then Dave (two of the blokes at work :blush:) I wouldn't mind but they are 60+ and both look like David Dickinson. :rofl: NOW imagine if i'd had called him Matt (my work love)...
> 
> What all else did I have to say, probably loads but I can't think can I? :dohh:
> 
> Trin's having a good day :haha:

Yeah I know what you mean Jaynie, one of the reasons I'm hoping this bean will stick is so I become more rational in the distribution of my services, as it stands Holly is in danger of becoming very spoilt as an only child of mine!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> crucify is a song that she did that I know. I do know of her but I have never ventured in. I maybe should. My mum and her weird friend like her.

Trin will appreciate the reference to the weird friend I'm sure!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gonna go i tunes and look Tori


----------



## HollyMonkey

I recognise Crucify :thumbup: She seems fine, kind of music that repays proper listening rather than a skim through i-tunes though!!

The quease seems to have subsided, it's back to the drawing board for me....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Her first single...when I was 16!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8ljHOSqc4A

My favourite song off that album
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8tdm_CMZDw

Another fave
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuXf5dU_45o&feature=related


----------



## kit_cat

Good luck at the baby clinic Hayley - let us know what your little bundle weighs..bet it's tons! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

And if (when :haha:) I have a girl I will play this for her when she's born
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJnzFAUiDZI


----------



## kit_cat

Trin - Yay for your lemon and for your Tori tickets!!! :happydance:

The song I know best from Tori Amos would be Cornflake Girl I think.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> crucify is a song that she did that I know. I do know of her but I have never ventured in. I maybe should. My mum and her weird friend like her.
> 
> Trin will appreciate the reference to the weird friend I'm sure!:haha:Click to expand...

I was more concerned about her reference to her mum! :jo:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin - Yay for your lemon and for your Tori tickets!!! :happydance:
> 
> The song I know best from Tori Amos would be Cornflake Girl I think.

Oooh! Cornflake girl is my matric song...we did a dance drama and Cornflake girl was on the mixed tape (in the old days before cd's :haha:) after the piece that we danced to


----------



## mummyApril

YAY FOR TRINS LEMON andBETHANYS SWEETPEA woohoo :) :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> YAY FOR TRINS LEMON andBETHANYS SWEETPEA woohoo :) :flower:

How's your scar?


----------



## mummyApril

addie yes im on twitter @april_elle x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> YAY FOR TRINS LEMON andBETHANYS SWEETPEA woohoo :) :flower:
> 
> How's your scar?Click to expand...

not sure, looks like its opened but not sure if thats it healing or what? waiting for a nurse to come out today, still on antibiotics but today is last day so hopefully will start to all heal properly inside and out :) x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!!

Yay for all the yays on the thread this morning


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girlies. Good days today I hope - I might have to not have bnb on at work as I blame it for losing my mojo when I have done and i'll nip on on my break!
> 
> Hayles - hope Nate's just greet, nice to hear you are getting some sleep. :hugs:
> 
> Kit how is Cara's cold coming along? I hope she is feeling better.
> 
> B - I do things like that for Erin alll the time. It gets less cute when they start to command language - it becomes less cute as you know that they know they are spoiled. I hear Erin say to me 'you do it' A LOT. It's funny! But I have started to say no.
> 
> Addie - thanks :hugs: - funny thing this morning - I called him Bob and then Dave (two of the blokes at work :blush:) I wouldn't mind but they are 60+ and both look like David Dickinson. :rofl: NOW imagine if i'd had called him Matt (my work love)...
> 
> What all else did I have to say, probably loads but I can't think can I? :dohh:
> 
> Trin's having a good day :haha:

Hi Jaynie :wave:

Hope you feel better and your throat doesn't hurt so much :hugs:

Cara is much better today, thanks for asking..here's a pic of her this morning still in her Minnie Mouse pyjamas :awww: and she's taken to doing some fake coughs because she likes the attention the real ones get :haha: Clever ickle sausage :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kit she is so lovely !!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kit she is so lovely !!!!!!

Thanks m'love. How are you and our Lauren getting on? Any better with the breast feeding?


----------



## Crunchie

do you think lauren is getting fed up of the camera ?
 



Attached Files:







LC (1).jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> do you think lauren is getting fed up of the camera ?

:rofl:

Fantastic pic Crunchster! Love it!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kit she is so lovely !!!!!!
> 
> Thanks m'love. How are you and our Lauren getting on? Any better with the breast feeding?Click to expand...

hmmmm not really .....I am starting to feel ok with expressing.... I always said I would try to bf for at least 6 weeks but 3 weeks in I think I will keep pumping till 12 

Its just the odd comment from someone that makes me feel bad.... I knew it was not going to be easy but Miss L will not work at it....me will keep trying :thumbup:

DH goes back to work tomorrow....hope it will not expect dinner at 6 :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kit she is so lovely !!!!!!
> 
> Thanks m'love. How are you and our Lauren getting on? Any better with the breast feeding?Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm not really .....I am starting to feel ok with expressing.... I always said I would try to bf for at least 6 weeks but 3 weeks in I think I will keep pumping till 12
> 
> Its just the odd comment from someone that makes me feel bad.... I knew it was not going to be easy but Miss L will not work at it....me will keep trying :thumbup:
> 
> DH goes back to work tomorrow....hope it will not expect dinner at 6 :wacko:Click to expand...

Well once again, I think it's fab that you are able to continually express. Sometimes when I express, I feel there's hardly anything there - you must be an absolute expert in technique! Don't give up though because li'l L might just surprise you one day and latch on :thumbup:

I'm sure your DH knows the score regarding dinner. My OH comes in from his day at work and makes our dinner :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kit she is so lovely !!!!!!
> 
> Thanks m'love. How are you and our Lauren getting on? Any better with the breast feeding?Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm not really .....I am starting to feel ok with expressing.... I always said I would try to bf for at least 6 weeks but 3 weeks in I think I will keep pumping till 12
> 
> Its just the odd comment from someone that makes me feel bad.... I knew it was not going to be easy but Miss L will not work at it....me will keep trying :thumbup:
> 
> DH goes back to work tomorrow....hope it will not expect dinner at 6 :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well once again, I think it's fab that you are able to continually express. Sometimes when I express, I feel there's hardly anything there - you must be an absolute expert in technique! Don't give up though because li'l L might just surprise you one day and latch on :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure your DH knows the score regarding dinner. My OH comes in from his day at work and makes our dinner :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have bought me a fancy double pump....the single one I was using got me about 3oz a time but took about 40-50 mins and when DH goes back this will be v hard.... my new pump takes 20 :thumbup: 

I ask the HV why I couldnt produce more but she tells me that I am still a "newbie" and its a surprise my body can do it as some mums that have a premie can take till around the due date to start producing :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

ah your baby girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks April - how you feeling ???


----------



## mummyApril

a few of James x
 



Attached Files:







IMG01334-20110905-1446.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG01249-20110826-0934.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG01260-20110827-2006.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG01322-20110903-1754.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG01329-20110905-0922.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

hey crunchie feeling a lot better just want to be able to walk more lol how are you ? xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg what gorgeous turtle baby pics!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> hey crunchie feeling a lot better just want to be able to walk more lol how are you ? xx

OMG....he is so handsome !!!!!

I am good thanks sweetie...... getting there.... my MIL has not been round since sat .....how odd :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kit she is so lovely !!!!!!
> 
> Thanks m'love. How are you and our Lauren getting on? Any better with the breast feeding?Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm not really .....I am starting to feel ok with expressing.... I always said I would try to bf for at least 6 weeks but 3 weeks in I think I will keep pumping till 12
> 
> Its just the odd comment from someone that makes me feel bad.... I knew it was not going to be easy but Miss L will not work at it....me will keep trying :thumbup:
> 
> DH goes back to work tomorrow....hope it will not expect dinner at 6 :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well once again, I think it's fab that you are able to continually express. Sometimes when I express, I feel there's hardly anything there - you must be an absolute expert in technique! Don't give up though because li'l L might just surprise you one day and latch on :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure your DH knows the score regarding dinner. My OH comes in from his day at work and makes our dinner :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have bought me a fancy double pump....the single one I was using got me about 3oz a time but took about 40-50 mins and when DH goes back this will be v hard.... my new pump takes 20 :thumbup:
> 
> I ask the HV why I couldnt produce more but she tells me that I am still a "newbie" and its a surprise my body can do it as some mums that have a premie can take till around the due date to start producing :shrug:Click to expand...

I had a double electric pump..still do in fact but it just didn't work for me. I now have a little manual one which I get on heaps better with :thumbup:

Do you manage to get 3oz off each side per time or 3oz altogether? Yes, it is pretty amazing how well your body is doing this considering the circumstances..I never thought about that until now. You're even more of a star!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

11 is the new 12. Lunchtime :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhhhhhhh intresting.... I have not tired a manual one...... what double one did you try ??

3oz altogether....... lol....but I do find that if I drink more water and do it after I eat I get lots more ! ...........


----------



## kit_cat

April - James is gorge :cloud9: He's really coming on, you're doing a great job :thumbup:

Glad you're on the mend, at least I hope you are but still take it easy as your body needs a bit of respite to heal itself :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh intresting.... I have not tired a manual one...... what double one did you try ??
> 
> 3oz altogether....... lol....but I do find that if I drink more water and do it after I eat I get lots more ! ...........

that must seem not much at all....but Miss L only takes 2oz at a feed :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh intresting.... I have not tired a manual one...... what double one did you try ??
> 
> 3oz altogether....... lol....but I do find that if I drink more water and do it after I eat I get lots more ! ...........

Lol, I was going to be mighty impressed if it was 3oz off each side...I was going to ask for tips!

I have the Lansinoh double pump but by far get on better with my Tommee Tippee manual pump. It's so much more effective for me and really quick :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh intresting.... I have not tired a manual one...... what double one did you try ??
> 
> 3oz altogether....... lol....but I do find that if I drink more water and do it after I eat I get lots more ! ...........
> 
> that must seem not much at all....but Miss L only takes 2oz at a feed :dohh:Click to expand...

It's pretty amazing how your body just knows what baby needs eh? :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Omg what gorgeous turtle baby pics!!! :cloud9:

Thanks B - has the nausea passed and has the list of today's jobs gotten any smaller??


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh intresting.... I have not tired a manual one...... what double one did you try ??
> 
> 3oz altogether....... lol....but I do find that if I drink more water and do it after I eat I get lots more ! ...........
> 
> Lol, I was going to be mighty impressed if it was 3oz off each side...I was going to ask for tips!
> 
> I have the Lansinoh double pump but by far get on better with my Tommee Tippee manual pump. It's so much more effective for me and really quick :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have avent IQ and I can convert it to a manual so I might give it try - would be handy if I am at my mums or out and about .....oh what a lovely thought sitting with the bf mums pumping :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

greedy marsupial


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg what gorgeous turtle baby pics!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks B - has the nausea passed and has the list of today's jobs gotten any smaller??Click to expand...

Nausea passed, replaced by lower backache so I'm having a little sit down with a hotty bottle in my back. I'm like an old granny. BUT ODDLY, I seem to have got lots done today:wacko: Put the zip in Holly's turquoise dress and have almost finished it, put the clasps on her red woolly waistcoat, done the laundry and the kitchen and nice homemade lunch for ickle one and me and changed 2 huge pooey nappies without vomming, and emptied all the bins, so all in all not bad, and it's not even 1pm yet:thumbup: Still loads more to do though, I should have a whirlwind of activity now while LO naps really....and before the afternoon quease session comes round...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> greedy marsupial

https://shop.transmissionatelier.com/images/Marsupial.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

If I have a baby boy he will look like this

https://www.theinterim.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/monkey.gif


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg what gorgeous turtle baby pics!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks B - has the nausea passed and has the list of today's jobs gotten any smaller??Click to expand...
> 
> Nausea passed, replaced by lower backache so I'm having a little sit down with a hotty bottle in my back. I'm like an old granny. BUT ODDLY, I seem to have got lots done today:wacko: Put the zip in Holly's turquoise dress and have almost finished it, put the clasps on her red woolly waistcoat, done the laundry and the kitchen and nice homemade lunch for ickle one and me and changed 2 huge pooey nappies without vomming, and emptied all the bins, so all in all not bad, and it's not even 1pm yet:thumbup: Still loads more to do though, I should have a whirlwind of activity now while LO naps really....and before the afternoon quease session comes round...Click to expand...

YOUR A PEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I soooooo want to squeeze Jame's cheeks April! He is just too cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg what gorgeous turtle baby pics!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks B - has the nausea passed and has the list of today's jobs gotten any smaller??Click to expand...
> 
> Nausea passed, replaced by lower backache so I'm having a little sit down with a hotty bottle in my back. I'm like an old granny. BUT ODDLY, I seem to have got lots done today:wacko: Put the zip in Holly's turquoise dress and have almost finished it, put the clasps on her red woolly waistcoat, done the laundry and the kitchen and nice homemade lunch for ickle one and me and changed 2 huge pooey nappies without vomming, and emptied all the bins, so all in all not bad, and it's not even 1pm yet:thumbup: Still loads more to do though, I should have a whirlwind of activity now while LO naps really....and before the afternoon quease session comes round...Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR A PEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!:happydance:Click to expand...

:wohoo: And a sweet one at that! Stick pea, stick!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie said:


> do you think lauren is getting fed up of the camera ?

hAHAHAH!:haha: I THINK SHE IS TRYING TO TELL MUMMY SHE IS TOOO FAMOUS FOR THESE SNAPS! :haha: HAHA!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> a few of James x


HE IS JUST ADORABLE!!!!!!!!LOOK AT HIS BIG EYES :cloud9: ABSOLUTLY LUSH!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

just had my first baby dream.........it was a boy! He was beautiful and i kept putting on a funny hat on him


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm hungry! I'm never hungry at this time! Hmmm! No signs of impending :af: what timing would this be :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> just had my first baby dream.........it was a boy! He was beautiful and i kept putting on a funny hat on him

:haha:

Hiya Cassie :hi:

Will you be finding out what you're having? I think you intended to but I couldn't remember.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm hungry! I'm never hungry at this time! Hmmm! No signs of impending :af: what timing would this be :wacko:

Indeed!

How are you today? Feeling positive and ready for anything? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> If I have a baby boy he will look like this
> 
> https://www.theinterim.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/monkey.gif

Oh so cute...I hope you really do :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm I'm feeling fine, few tears this morning when he collected his clothes but I'm ok now says he's going to come and talk to me tomorrow I think after he's done helping his sister pack but we shall see!


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> just had my first baby dream.........it was a boy! He was beautiful and i kept putting on a funny hat on him
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hiya Cassie :hi:
> 
> Will you be finding out what you're having? I think you intended to but I couldn't remember.Click to expand...

Hi kit!!!!! Yes i think i am going to find out! :shrug: i would quite like to talk to it with a name while in my belly, and buy it boy/girl clothes! hows the beautiful cara!?!?!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> just had my first baby dream.........it was a boy! He was beautiful and i kept putting on a funny hat on him
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hiya Cassie :hi:
> 
> Will you be finding out what you're having? I think you intended to but I couldn't remember.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi kit!!!!! Yes i think i am going to find out! :shrug: i would quite like to talk to it with a name while in my belly, and buy it boy/girl clothes! hows the beautiful cara!?!?!Click to expand...

Ah so you won't be team yellow for long then. Looking forward to finding out what type of turtle you're having!:happydance:

Cara is great thanks....she's just getting over a cold the wee soul but she's ok :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey crunchie feeling a lot better just want to be able to walk more lol how are you ? xx
> 
> OMG....he is so handsome !!!!!
> 
> I am good thanks sweetie...... getting there.... my MIL has not been round since sat .....how odd :happydance:Click to expand...

thankyou hun, glad you get some peace and quiet :)



kit_cat said:


> April - James is gorge :cloud9: He's really coming on, you're doing a great job :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you're on the mend, at least I hope you are but still take it easy as your body needs a bit of respite to heal itself :hugs:

thankyou :) the nurse has just been and my scar is fine yay! how are you? x



HollyMonkey said:


> I soooooo want to squeeze Jame's cheeks April! He is just too cute!

thankyou B i love his cheekies :)


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sweetpea


YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY :happydance::happydance::happydance:


new mummy2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have to leave in 5 min. My friend from Boston is here for a few days. She is going to Europe tomorrow I was like "OOO pack me up and take me with you so I can see my TURTLE FRIENDS!!!!!!" One day I will be in France visiting my family and I will come see you turtles. Don't know when that will be but one day!!
> 
> Drop by Paris first, and then we can travel to London together:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL I WILL!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I've told TWO of my closest friends at work about being knocked up and apparently today, on my day off, everyone knows!!! I am actually really pissed off because it's such early days that anything could happen. It's a really personal and sensitive subject, and if anyone mentions it to me tomorrow they'll get their head bitten off.Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Kit have a similar problem? She got a congratulations e mail from a colleague when it was still under wraps? Or was it Crunch? Or both of them:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think it was kit? :-k Sorry, sarah, i'd be pretty pissed too. hopefully ppl will be decent enough to keep quiet. i always operate under the rule that if the person doesn't tell me themselves that they are expecting, then i'm not discussing it with her until she does.Click to expand...
> 
> IM SORRY your friends told everyone just don't confirm it if anyone at work asks till you are ready. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DON'T LAUGH! Ok, progression so far. I'm not a superstitious person dust:)and if it's going to stick it's regardless of pot pics or not, so for your amusement...I took the last 2 tonight BEFORE dinner and it's not like a dinner pot, it's really solid and coming up from behind my pubis, whereas the first two are more like bloaty water retention pots.Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT A CUTEEEEE POT!!!!! I THINK ITS TWINS :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! We are back home now so I can have some proper B&B time!!! DH is still not feeling well. I wish he would be better already it has been days the poor thing!! Nothing really to update on. I had a great time at the beach house and now just counting down the days to the transfer!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: for transfer day!!!!! It approacheth!!!
> 
> Poor DH - I do hope you're mopping his fevered brow :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> YES I AM SO EXCITED I HOPE THE TIME FLIES BY!!! Yes I am taking good care of my love dove!!! He is feeling a bit better now so hopefully tomorrow he is ok.
> 
> I think we need more Cara pictures :thumbup:
> 
> Hayley how are you doing lovely??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey addie I'm ok thanks sweetie having much better nights and a tad more sleep for me nowadays which is always a bonus!!!
> 
> Your hpt's buys sound like absolute bargains by the way!! Would you like me to send you a box of two conception indicators?Click to expand...

HayleyI AM GAD YOU ARE HAVING BETTER NIGHTS :hugs: More sleep must be so lovely!! :hugs: THANK you for offering to send me the HPT we all know I am a poasa but they are costly so I don't want you to spend on them but that was soooooooooooooo kind of you to offer!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm I'm feeling fine, few tears this morning when he collected his clothes but I'm ok now says he's going to come and talk to me tomorrow I think after he's done helping his sister pack but we shall see!

:hugs:

Just remember you're worth more m'love and it doesn't seem he is able to be what you need. Some break ups no matter how hard are for the best.


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> a few of James x
> 
> 
> HE IS JUST ADORABLE!!!!!!!!LOOK AT HIS BIG EYES :cloud9: ABSOLUTLY LUSH!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou hun! he gets that from my sister xx


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> just had my first baby dream.........it was a boy! He was beautiful and i kept putting on a funny hat on him

i used to dream of james all the time he even looked like what he did in my dreams! weird!


----------



## Essie

Afternoon! 

Yay for sweet peas and lemons! And gorgeous turtle baby pics. 

We've had a busy morning. We had the first mum and baby coffee morning with our antenatal group. They're nice ladies but no one I really click with. They're quite different from me, and they all meet up outside the group. But hey ho, there are some mum ad baby groups I want to try going to and see if I can make some mum friends. Then we headed to the doctors for our postnatal check. Lyra passed with flying colours and I was able to ask about all the little things worrying me. The doctor was lovely and said any worries, even if they seem silly just bring her in and they will always find a doctor to see her. 

We had a letter through about baby massage and you had to pick a course from 3 sets f dates and send it back. I hadn't heard anything and the course I chose starts on Monday so I rang and left a message asking the woman to call me. Then checked my messages, she left me one yesterday asking me to call :dohh: hope she will ring back this afternoon as I was planning to go out tomorrow but don't want to miss her as I dont know times of the class.


----------



## mummyApril

James has been a very sleepy baby today yesterday he slept for like 2 hours all day and today hes been awake for like a feed and thats it, he be lazy today lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka i just cried at 16 and pregnant! i liked this one though they seemed to have good heads on them! teen dad starts on wednesday at 10 i think thats a U.K one x


----------



## mummyApril

im soooo happy the nurse says my scars ok that means im on the mend like properly i cant wait to be back to me! and me and jay are getting on so much better! i must of scared him! we havent even bickered since our row so happy :D


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Glad holly is well and making mummy work lol!!!
> 
> Well today I'm going to attempt to get nathanial weighed at baby clinic if they are'nt short staffed again!!
> 
> Don't know if I may go see my friend or just have a wonder round town we shall see

Exciting! Let us know how much we weighed!!! I am sure he is perfect!!


mummyApril said:


> addie yes im on twitter @april_elle x

B Oh what an adorable monkey baby you will have.

Cassie I can not wait to find out what you are having

Turtle Babies YOU ARE ALL ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> im soooo happy the nurse says my scars ok that means im on the mend like properly i cant wait to be back to me! and me and jay are getting on so much better! i must of scared him! we havent even bickered since our row so happy :D

Glad to hear everything is healing properly!! Great news you 2 are getting along nicely!!! No fighting is a great sign.

Essie A baby group sounds like a lot of fun!!! I will want to join those groups when I have a baby!


----------



## addie25

Twitter Hi my name is Addie and I am addicted to twitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am following some Actors and I find is so amusing!!!!!!!! YOU LADIES HAVE TO JOIN I NEED MORE FOLLOWERS. MY FRIENDS DO NOT HAVE TWITTER. They really should its fun following actors and friends. I love Kurt from glee his twitter is so funny!


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> just had my first baby dream.........it was a boy! He was beautiful and i kept putting on a funny hat on him
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hiya Cassie :hi:
> 
> Will you be finding out what you're having? I think you intended to but I couldn't remember.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi kit!!!!! Yes i think i am going to find out! :shrug: i would quite like to talk to it with a name while in my belly, and buy it boy/girl clothes! hows the beautiful cara!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so you won't be team yellow for long then. Looking forward to finding out what type of turtle you're having!:happydance:
> 
> Cara is great thanks....she's just getting over a cold the wee soul but she's ok :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh dear i didnt know she had a cold bless her little cotton socks :hugs: I cant wait to find out! but me and Dave actually cant decide on whether we want a boy or a girl so either way we will be happy! :)


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> just had my first baby dream.........it was a boy! He was beautiful and i kept putting on a funny hat on him
> 
> i used to dream of james all the time he even looked like what he did in my dreams! weird!Click to expand...

All your children have gorgeous big eyes! i hope mine do! I have big eyes but dave doesnt! Lets hope the bebe takes after its mama! :blush: Although i have horrible think lips wheras daves are rather pukka so the baby can have them!:haha: 

Did you used to dream james was a boy before you found out?


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Glad holly is well and making mummy work lol!!!
> 
> Well today I'm going to attempt to get nathanial weighed at baby clinic if they are'nt short staffed again!!
> 
> Don't know if I may go see my friend or just have a wonder round town we shall see
> 
> Exciting! Let us know how much we weighed!!! I am sure he is perfect!!
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> addie yes im on twitter @april_elle xClick to expand...
> 
> B Oh what an adorable monkey baby you will have.
> 
> Cassie I can not wait to find out what you are having
> 
> Turtle Babies YOU ARE ALL ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

all my friends want me to have a little girl ( i think its cos im quite girly myself):shrug: although i could definitly see me taking my little boy to footy practice!


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Yay for sweet peas and lemons! And gorgeous turtle baby pics.
> 
> We've had a busy morning. We had the first mum and baby coffee morning with our antenatal group. They're nice ladies but no one I really click with. They're quite different from me, and they all meet up outside the group. But hey ho, there are some mum ad baby groups I want to try going to and see if I can make some mum friends. Then we headed to the doctors for our postnatal check. Lyra passed with flying colours and I was able to ask about all the little things worrying me. The doctor was lovely and said any worries, even if they seem silly just bring her in and they will always find a doctor to see her.
> 
> We had a letter through about baby massage and you had to pick a course from 3 sets f dates and send it back. I hadn't heard anything and the course I chose starts on Monday so I rang and left a message asking the woman to call me. Then checked my messages, she left me one yesterday asking me to call :dohh: hope she will ring back this afternoon as I was planning to go out tomorrow but don't want to miss her as I dont know times of the class.


This might sound like an idiot question but i am a first time newbie when it comes to having babies! But do you HAVE to go to meeting like antenatal classes and baby groups! I would like to go to some of them but wouldnt fancy doing loads so i can chill with my little baba! Plus alot of my friends have little ones and are due around the same time so i would rather meet up with them who i know to discuss baby things than with a bunch of strangers.


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon!
> 
> Yay for sweet peas and lemons! And gorgeous turtle baby pics.
> 
> We've had a busy morning. We had the first mum and baby coffee morning with our antenatal group. They're nice ladies but no one I really click with. They're quite different from me, and they all meet up outside the group. But hey ho, there are some mum ad baby groups I want to try going to and see if I can make some mum friends. Then we headed to the doctors for our postnatal check. Lyra passed with flying colours and I was able to ask about all the little things worrying me. The doctor was lovely and said any worries, even if they seem silly just bring her in and they will always find a doctor to see her.
> 
> We had a letter through about baby massage and you had to pick a course from 3 sets f dates and send it back. I hadn't heard anything and the course I chose starts on Monday so I rang and left a message asking the woman to call me. Then checked my messages, she left me one yesterday asking me to call :dohh: hope she will ring back this afternoon as I was planning to go out tomorrow but don't want to miss her as I dont know times of the class.
> 
> 
> This might sound like an idiot question but i am a first time newbie when it comes to having babies! But do you HAVE to go to meeting like antenatal classes and baby groups! I would like to go to some of them but wouldnt fancy doing loads so i can chill with my little baba! Plus alot of my friends have little ones and are due around the same time so i would rather meet up with them who i know to discuss baby things than with a bunch of strangers.Click to expand...

You cam go to as many or as few as you want to. I don't really have many friends with babies so I'd like to make some, as a lot of my other friends are kind of less interested now I have Lyra.

Oh and about dreams. The day before our scan me and DH both dreamt we were having a girl!


----------



## poas

Hello chatty turts! well....I had consultant yday,baby still big (what a shock) then got sent to be monitored and have umbilical cord doppler as they were concerned her movements were reduced (I did try and insist that she is still moving,just not when Miss I know everything Consultant was there,but no avail) so had that done-all was fine,I was told (as if I was the one who demanded it!!!")that she is moving less as her head is down and she is big etc...I KNOW!!!!!!!!!
Then I had an anaesthetist come in and start asking about epidural?! Which freaked me out big time, as I thought-shit-am I being induced and didn't pay attention?! But it is because of raised bmi apparently, anything over 30 with complications mean they encourage you to have epidural BUT I HAVE SPD,SO SHOULDN'T....anyhow,he didn't listen to me,and looked mighty put out when I told him about my doula friend,and the fact that most emergency c secs are due to early epidurals....so he left,quite sheepishly but not before adding ''well, I hope you do as well as you THINK you will!" Bah.
Oh,and my iron levels haven't moved even a point of a thing upwards, so I have transfusions fri,sun and tue......I bet you're all well jel!
So...that is my moan over, your lovely baby pics made me smile :) and wahoo for ticker change day :) I will be back later,tata!


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Hello chatty turts! well....I had consultant yday,baby still big (what a shock) then got sent to be monitored and have umbilical cord doppler as they were concerned her movements were reduced (I did try and insist that she is still moving,just not when Miss I know everything Consultant was there,but no avail) so had that done-all was fine,I was told (as if I was the one who demanded it!!!")that she is moving less as her head is down and she is big etc...I KNOW!!!!!!!!!
> Then I had an anaesthetist come in and start asking about epidural?! Which freaked me out big time, as I thought-shit-am I being induced and didn't pay attention?! But it is because of raised bmi apparently, anything over 30 with complications mean they encourage you to have epidural BUT I HAVE SPD,SO SHOULDN'T....anyhow,he didn't listen to me,and looked mighty put out when I told him about my doula friend,and the fact that most emergency c secs are due to early epidurals....so he left,quite sheepishly but not before adding ''well, I hope you do as well as you THINK you will!" Bah.
> Oh,and my iron levels haven't moved even a point of a thing upwards, so I have transfusions fri,sun and tue......I bet you're all well jel!
> So...that is my moan over, your lovely baby pics made me smile :) and wahoo for ticker change day :) I will be back later,tata!

Good for you telling them what you want to be done.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's greeny-turquoise dress I finished today- (it's more green really but looks turquoise in the pics!) again a bit long but it's for deep mid-winter when she'll have grown a bit! She's very chuffed about the pockets!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3









032.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









025.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









014.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









029.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

How cute B you are so talented!!


----------



## Essie

Bethany I must make sure Lyra doesn't see your creations for Holly or she'll be wanting to exchange me for mummy who can make her such fabulous clothes!


----------



## newbie_ttc

B, does that jumper come in my size??? Happy sweet pea day luv bug!! :dance:

Trin has a new fruit today too! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> just had my first baby dream.........it was a boy! He was beautiful and i kept putting on a funny hat on him
> 
> i used to dream of james all the time he even looked like what he did in my dreams! weird!Click to expand...
> 
> All your children have gorgeous big eyes! i hope mine do! I have big eyes but dave doesnt! Lets hope the bebe takes after its mama! :blush: Although i have horrible think lips wheras daves are rather pukka so the baby can have them!:haha:
> 
> Did you used to dream james was a boy before you found out?Click to expand...

yeah, i did, and everyone said i was having a boy lol that might of had something to do with it x


----------



## mummyApril

B i love love love Hollys outfits! i cant believe how big she has got also she looks so old! bless her x


----------



## addie25

Odd but my boobs got bigger. Do you think it is the estrogen pills I am taking???? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Ok is it pregnancy that makes boobs sag after or is it breast feeding. I can not find a straight answer??


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls! Hope you are all ok! I am just :munch: lunch. Coronation chicken on brown barm :thumbup: 

Cassie that's cool that you dreamt about him and I am glad you are finding out. I like all this team :yellow: and if I ever get one i'll be team :yellow: but it is a lovely thing to find out. Makes me feel all nice. 

Holly! Your clothes are so COOL, original and unique - you will have the belle at all the balls when she's older. RE: spoiling them, I don't think it harms girls as much as boys. Erin is spoiled but truth is it's easy to spoil her when she remembers her P&Q's and is so cute and never cries - it's like a reward for being a good kid, she is seriously a pleasure to be around! 

Kit Crunch and April thanks for the picture parade - really brightened up my day. I night get one one day and then I might be able to brighten up other people's days....

I forgot all what I had to say! Terrible day in work very busy and crappy emails from head office apparently they are no longer going to pay wages if people don't hand in timesheets on time :( what a joke! 

Have lovely rest of the days. Only an hour practically for me :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I see elisheva009! How's your pregnancy coming along?


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: girls! Hope you are all ok! I am just :munch: lunch. Coronation chicken on brown barm :thumbup:
> 
> Cassie that's cool that you dreamt about him and I am glad you are finding out. I like all this team :yellow: and if I ever get one i'll be team :yellow: but it is a lovely thing to find out. Makes me feel all nice.
> 
> Holly! Your clothes are so COOL, original and unique - you will have the belle at all the balls when she's older. RE: spoiling them, I don't think it harms girls as much as boys. Erin is spoiled but truth is it's easy to spoil her when she remembers her P&Q's and is so cute and never cries - it's like a reward for being a good kid, she is seriously a pleasure to be around!
> 
> Kit Crunch and April thanks for the picture parade - really brightened up my day. I night get one one day and then I might be able to brighten up other people's days....
> 
> I forgot all what I had to say! Terrible day in work very busy and crappy emails from head office apparently they are no longer going to pay wages if people don't hand in timesheets on time :( what a joke!
> 
> Have lovely rest of the days. Only an hour practically for me :happydance:

That is 100% illegal. They can not hold your pay because you do not hand in your time sheet on time!!! My boss tried that with a lot of people at my old job and then everyone got a lawyer and she had to pay everyone back!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Must dash back to work :(


----------



## Essie

The lady phoned me back about baby massage. There aren't enough people who want to do it this month so I have to wait til November :( there's a sensory group starting in October but I think I'll go into the childrens centre next week and see what things there are to do. And I want to take Lyra swimming once she's has her immunisations. I think it's important we do things rather than stay at home all week. I love snuggling up with her at home but I want to do things for her.


----------



## mummyApril

so i have just looked at redoing my gcse's so i can start going to uni for midwifery and it says i can pay for each course monthly which is bloody brilliant! otherwise its £256 a course and i dont have that lying around! so happy wooohooo im going to sign up to do English first in the next couple of months :D x


----------



## firstbaby25

My course is £575 + £116 for AAT membership I had to pay the £116 :shock: and then the rest is ok to go monthly! I was relied too as it means I don't have to fork it all out at once! 

I've decided to sneak an opk this cycle. I feel like I am about to O :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy!! :awww: so sorry about your transfusions and nasty consultant :nope: what an A HOLE! 

Oh and Addie - i suggested that it is illegal but my boss was like 'trust me' they will have found a way round it. Turns out they are changing the contracts to make it legal. I hate our HO they are so nasty! What IS unfair is that some of us, don't have to do a timesheet, including me so what they gonna not pay me because someone else (whom I have no authority over) can't be arsed to do their job :nope: NOT ON!


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.talklikeapirate.com/howto.html

For Trin - it's international talk like a pirate day on the 19th Sept!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Luna-I've probably said all this before but I had to have 150g of carbs per meal and the only things that would pass by the end of the pregnancy were;
> 
> Boulgour
> Quinoa
> Green lentils
> Split peas (usually, sometimes they did a weird one on me tho!)
> Haricots blancs
> 
> All to be eaten with lots of greens to aid absorbtion and breakdown of sugar, and a very lean protein source, turkey breast or white fish. No more than one spoon of oil since that that stops insulin efficacity (sardines for example with a carb would be a disaster!) And 30g wholemeal bread each meal (they put me on 60g at first- dream on!!) with a soup or raw veggies, and 40g cheese or a natural yoghurt. And fruits only at the end of a meal or with a yoghurt or something as a snack, never alone, and no more than 2 a day and forget bananas!! Avacados freaked my system too, got my record 174 :shock:with an avacado! Must have been its oiliness? :shrug: So I had to eat alot (and cook and shop alot :wacko:) but it was all very calculated and far too healthy!
> 
> Anyway, just my hospital guidelines, they might help.:flower:
> 
> As for BP I never really knew what to do when it got high either but rest and worry!

Thanks, B! I will look more into all of it. That's a LOT of carbs! I haven't eaten that many carbs a day in... probably a year! I think my system would go into shock!

I did speak to my midwife last night and she said to just have a few carbs a day, things like wild rice, quinoa, try oats, sprouted grains, and of course lots of vegetables, but not potatoes. So basically I'll just not do anything different than what I've been doing, I think. And my BG after my sardines meal was 81, so that was good! :happydance:




kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> BP just now after a 2 hr nap was 130/99. :cry: And that was the lower of two readings I did in succession... :(
> 
> I e-mailed the MW... We'll see what she says.
> 
> That is elevated for sure. Definitely get some advice m'love. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit :hugs:

She mirrored Trin's advice and suggested Hawthorn, as well as a magnesium supplement and coconut water. So I got Hawthorn berry caps and Floradix magnesium liquid (YUM!) and coconut water and hopefully that will help... And drinking lots and lots of water. :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies. Good days today I hope - I might have to not have bnb on at work as I blame it for losing my mojo when I have done and i'll nip on on my break!
> 
> Hayles - hope Nate's just greet, nice to hear you are getting some sleep. :hugs:
> 
> Kit how is Cara's cold coming along? I hope she is feeling better.
> 
> B - I do things like that for Erin alll the time. It gets less cute when they start to command language - it becomes less cute as you know that they know they are spoiled. I hear Erin say to me 'you do it' A LOT. It's funny! But I have started to say no.
> 
> Addie - thanks :hugs: - funny thing this morning - I called him Bob and then Dave (two of the blokes at work :blush:) I wouldn't mind but they are 60+ and both look like David Dickinson. :rofl: NOW imagine if i'd had called him Matt (my work love)...
> 
> What all else did I have to say, probably loads but I can't think can I? :dohh:
> 
> Trin's having a good day :haha:
> 
> Hi Jaynie :wave:
> 
> Hope you feel better and your throat doesn't hurt so much :hugs:
> 
> Cara is much better today, thanks for asking..here's a pic of her this morning still in her Minnie Mouse pyjamas :awww: and she's taken to doing some fake coughs because she likes the attention the real ones get :haha: Clever ickle sausage :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 262199Click to expand...

OMG! She's just SOOOOOOOO adorable! How do you not eat her up everyday? :shrug: :haha:



Crunchie said:


> do you think lauren is getting fed up of the camera ?

Heheh! What a great capture, Crunch!



mummyApril said:


> a few of James x

Sooo sweet! What a cute little face! Love the big eyes and squishy cheeks! :cloud9:



poas said:


> Hello chatty turts! well....I had consultant yday,baby still big (what a shock) then got sent to be monitored and have umbilical cord doppler as they were concerned her movements were reduced (I did try and insist that she is still moving,just not when Miss I know everything Consultant was there,but no avail) so had that done-all was fine,I was told (as if I was the one who demanded it!!!")that she is moving less as her head is down and she is big etc...I KNOW!!!!!!!!!
> Then I had an anaesthetist come in and start asking about epidural?! Which freaked me out big time, as I thought-shit-am I being induced and didn't pay attention?! But it is because of raised bmi apparently, anything over 30 with complications mean they encourage you to have epidural BUT I HAVE SPD,SO SHOULDN'T....anyhow,he didn't listen to me,and looked mighty put out when I told him about my doula friend,and the fact that most emergency c secs are due to early epidurals....so he left,quite sheepishly but not before adding ''well, I hope you do as well as you THINK you will!" Bah.
> Oh,and my iron levels haven't moved even a point of a thing upwards, so I have transfusions fri,sun and tue......I bet you're all well jel!
> So...that is my moan over, your lovely baby pics made me smile :) and wahoo for ticker change day :) I will be back later,tata!

Oh, Lissy - so sorry you're having to go through all of that! Good for you for standing your ground, though. You are right :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Holly's greeny-turquoise dress I finished today- (it's more green really but looks turquoise in the pics!) again a bit long but it's for deep mid-winter when she'll have grown a bit! She's very chuffed about the pockets!

OMG! SOOOO cute! You should start an Etsy Shoppe selling adorable girls clothes :thumbup:



addie25 said:


> Ok is it pregnancy that makes boobs sag after or is it breast feeding. I can not find a straight answer??

I'm sure it's both, that and aging in general... I would hope the want to preserve your young perky boobs would not be the reason you'd choose not to breastfeed! :shock:

My boobs have grown probably two cup sizes or more since becoming pregnant, so likely they'll develop more sag to them once they 'deflate' a bit :haha:



mummyApril said:


> so i have just looked at redoing my gcse's so i can start going to uni for midwifery and it says i can pay for each course monthly which is bloody brilliant! otherwise its £256 a course and i dont have that lying around! so happy wooohooo im going to sign up to do English first in the next couple of months :D x

That's very exciting, April!! I hope everything falls into place with that for you! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Lissy!! :awww: so sorry about your transfusions and nasty consultant :nope: what an A HOLE!
> 
> Oh and Addie - i suggested that it is illegal but my boss was like 'trust me' they will have found a way round it. Turns out they are changing the contracts to make it legal. I hate our HO they are so nasty! What IS unfair is that some of us, don't have to do a timesheet, including me so what they gonna not pay me because someone else (whom I have no authority over) can't be arsed to do their job :nope: NOT ON!

They can not just change the law by changing their contract. My boss tried to pull that and we said unless the law says you are allowed to do that you CAN"T she was such a bitch!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/970/970033wyhttmm0gk.gif *YAY for Trin's LEMON!* https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/970/970033wyhttmm0gk.gif


----------



## LunaLady

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1495/1495029vgknlx6ipc.gif *YAY for B's SWEETPEA! *https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1495/1495029vgknlx6ipc.gif


----------



## LunaLady

I hope Molly is doing okay..... :-k


----------



## LunaLady

So I spoke with my MW last night and she gave me suggestions with regards to the BG and BP, so hopefully those things will not be anything major for me...

She did say, however, that the elevated BP for the last two days is enough to worry her and that she wants us to find an OB at the hospital. She said if the BP doesn't go down in the coming weeks, that I'll be risked out of doing a homebirth :cry:

Still trying to process all that and I'm quite bummed.


----------



## addie25

Nooo I am not making my decision based on my breasts staying perky lol. I am just not sure if breastfeeding is for me yet or not. Maybe it is because I do not have a baby yet that I do not understand breastfeeding. It just seems odd to me still but everyone says when I have a baby it will feel natural so we shall see if I change my mind when I have a baby. If I have twins I know I will not if I have one we shall see how I feel then. I just ask about the breasts because so many people argue over the topic and I just wanted a final answer.

Edit: I have DD breasts naturally so regardless of what I do my boobs will change after giving birth. I assume they will get to an F cup!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Luna! he is a doll! i hope your BP goes down and you get to do your home birth! dont need anymore turtles not having the birth they want!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Nooo I am not making my decision based on my breasts staying perky lol. I am just not sure if breastfeeding is for me yet or not. Maybe it is because I do not have a baby yet that I do not understand breastfeeding. It just seems odd to me still but everyone says when I have a baby it will feel natural so we shall see if I change my mind when I have a baby. If I have twins I know I will not if I have one we shall see how I feel then. I just ask about the breasts because so many people argue over the topic and I just wanted a final answer.
> 
> Edit: I have DD breasts naturally so regardless of what I do my boobs will change after giving birth. I assume they will get to an F cup!!!!

I'm not sure there is a final answer, I think everyone is different. My mom didn't breastfeed me and her boobs still got saggy. :shrug:

I think you should definitely keep an open mind about breastfeeding. It is the perfect food for your baby and will give them the best start in life. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

and Jaynie thats so much money! i saw a course on there for over a grand! i cant wait to get stuck in x


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> thankyou Luna! he is a doll! i hope your BP goes down and you get to do your home birth! dont need anymore turtles not having the birth they want!

Thanks, April! :hugs:

I do hope everything works out, too.


----------



## mummyApril

i dont know what makes the boobies saggy as iv breastfed each time, mine arent 'too' bad they say if you wear a bra through the night it lessens the chance of saggying but i dont know how much truth is in that, i do know that breastfeeding also pulls your stomach in so you get a flatter stomach :) x


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Nooo I am not making my decision based on my breasts staying perky lol. I am just not sure if breastfeeding is for me yet or not. Maybe it is because I do not have a baby yet that I do not understand breastfeeding. It just seems odd to me still but everyone says when I have a baby it will feel natural so we shall see if I change my mind when I have a baby. If I have twins I know I will not if I have one we shall see how I feel then. I just ask about the breasts because so many people argue over the topic and I just wanted a final answer.
> 
> Edit: I have DD breasts naturally so regardless of what I do my boobs will change after giving birth. I assume they will get to an F cup!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure there is a final answer, I think everyone is different. My mom didn't breastfeed me and her boobs still got saggy. :shrug:
> 
> I think you should definitely keep an open mind about breastfeeding. It is the perfect food for your baby and will give them the best start in life. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am not on the fence about breastfeeding bc I do not want my breast to sag (the will regardless bc I have such big boobs to begin with):haha: The woman I babysat for just really make me very uncomfortable with breastfeeding a long time ago and it just stuck with me. She would just take off her shirt and then her 5 year old son would come over and touch her breasts and help and I was a teen and it just didn't seem rt to me after seeing that. People say when I have a baby if it feels right I will do it and if it doesn't then I should not. My brothers were not breastfed and both my brothers have extreamly high IQs ( I know people say breastfed babies have 11 points higher of an IQ I do not believe it) I think if people want to do it then thats great and if they don't thats ok 2. We shall see.


----------



## mummyApril

i am watching a programme on 9/11 iv been watching lots on it this week and its so devastating! Angel just asked what happened im not sure how to explain it so awful and shes so innocent!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Nooo I am not making my decision based on my breasts staying perky lol. I am just not sure if breastfeeding is for me yet or not. Maybe it is because I do not have a baby yet that I do not understand breastfeeding. It just seems odd to me still but everyone says when I have a baby it will feel natural so we shall see if I change my mind when I have a baby. If I have twins I know I will not if I have one we shall see how I feel then. I just ask about the breasts because so many people argue over the topic and I just wanted a final answer.
> 
> Edit: I have DD breasts naturally so regardless of what I do my boobs will change after giving birth. I assume they will get to an F cup!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure there is a final answer, I think everyone is different. My mom didn't breastfeed me and her boobs still got saggy. :shrug:
> 
> I think you should definitely keep an open mind about breastfeeding. It is the perfect food for your baby and will give them the best start in life. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on the fence about breastfeeding bc I do not want my breast to sag (the will regardless bc I have such big boobs to begin with):haha: The woman I babysat for just really make me very uncomfortable with breastfeeding a long time ago and it just stuck with me. She would just take off her shirt and then her 5 year old son would come over and touch her breasts and help and I was a teen and it just didn't seem rt to me after seeing that. People say when I have a baby if it feels right I will do it and if it doesn't then I should not. My brothers were not breastfed and both my brothers have extreamly high IQs ( I know people say breastfed babies have 11 points higher of an IQ I do not believe it) I think if people want to do it then thats great and if they don't thats ok 2. We shall see.Click to expand...

Oofta, yeah - that probably was a pretty odd experience for you. I think our culture makes breastfeeding into something 'weird' too because boobs are so highly sexualized in the media - and the combination of your own child and the 'sexy boobs' probably makes a lot of people uncomfortable. 
If I had gotten pregnant several years ago when I was younger and considered myself sexy I probably wouldn't have wanted to breastfeed because I had such sexual connotations with boobs. Now that I'm a bit older and heavier I feel more 'mama' like I guess and I don't see my boobs as anything sexual anymore. :shrug: That's been my experience.

Of course BF is a personal decision and you should do whatever you feel comfortable with. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i am watching a programme on 9/11 iv been watching lots on it this week and its so devastating! Angel just asked what happened im not sure how to explain it so awful and shes so innocent!

When it happened they were showing young kids the News on TV in school but in high school they just locked us in the rooms didn't tell us anything and for about an hour I though a plane hit the eiffel tower ( I was in french class and thats what they were saying) Finally the truth got around and the teachers were not confirming it. I never understood why they told the younger grades and let them watch it on TV and then kept us in the dark. I know someone that was in the second tower and when the plane hit the first tower everyone in the second tower was told to stay still and not leave! The man I knew ran out and 20 seconds later the 2nd tower was hit. How horrible all those people were told to stay and lost their lives.


----------



## Essie

Addie - I think whether to breastfeed or not is a personal decision, and you'll know what's right for you when the time comes. You can always express and feed on a bottle for a compromise between breast/bottle. This is what a girl i work with is planning to do, as she is uncomfortable with the idea of actually breasfeeding but wants her baby to jar breastmilk. On the issue of which causes sagging I'm not really sure.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Nooo I am not making my decision based on my breasts staying perky lol. I am just not sure if breastfeeding is for me yet or not. Maybe it is because I do not have a baby yet that I do not understand breastfeeding. It just seems odd to me still but everyone says when I have a baby it will feel natural so we shall see if I change my mind when I have a baby. If I have twins I know I will not if I have one we shall see how I feel then. I just ask about the breasts because so many people argue over the topic and I just wanted a final answer.
> 
> Edit: I have DD breasts naturally so regardless of what I do my boobs will change after giving birth. I assume they will get to an F cup!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure there is a final answer, I think everyone is different. My mom didn't breastfeed me and her boobs still got saggy. :shrug:
> 
> I think you should definitely keep an open mind about breastfeeding. It is the perfect food for your baby and will give them the best start in life. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on the fence about breastfeeding bc I do not want my breast to sag (the will regardless bc I have such big boobs to begin with):haha: The woman I babysat for just really make me very uncomfortable with breastfeeding a long time ago and it just stuck with me. She would just take off her shirt and then her 5 year old son would come over and touch her breasts and help and I was a teen and it just didn't seem rt to me after seeing that. People say when I have a baby if it feels right I will do it and if it doesn't then I should not. My brothers were not breastfed and both my brothers have extreamly high IQs ( I know people say breastfed babies have 11 points higher of an IQ I do not believe it) I think if people want to do it then thats great and if they don't thats ok 2. We shall see.Click to expand...
> 
> Oofta, yeah - that probably was a pretty odd experience for you. I think our culture makes breastfeeding into something 'weird' too because boobs are so highly sexualized in the media - and the combination of your own child and the 'sexy boobs' probably makes a lot of people uncomfortable.
> If I had gotten pregnant several years ago when I was younger and considered myself sexy I probably wouldn't have wanted to breastfeed because I had such sexual connotations with boobs. Now that I'm a bit older and heavier I feel more 'mama' like I guess and I don't see my boobs as anything sexual anymore. :shrug: That's been my experience.
> 
> Of course BF is a personal decision and you should do whatever you feel comfortable with. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree that where we live boobs are a sexual thing. When I would go to France every year my cousins would walk in the bathroom when I was taking a bath and sit and talk to me and I wold think what is wrong with them how odd is that. But thats just how they are the body is just a body over there. It is true that I do think of my breasts as a sexual thing and it makes me feel odd to have my child on them :nope: People tell me tho when you have a child your mind changes so I will see if that is true. Its just so hard to breastfeed bc in America u cant just whip it out and feed your baby unless you are in your house u know.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Nooo I am not making my decision based on my breasts staying perky lol. I am just not sure if breastfeeding is for me yet or not. Maybe it is because I do not have a baby yet that I do not understand breastfeeding. It just seems odd to me still but everyone says when I have a baby it will feel natural so we shall see if I change my mind when I have a baby. If I have twins I know I will not if I have one we shall see how I feel then. I just ask about the breasts because so many people argue over the topic and I just wanted a final answer.
> 
> Edit: I have DD breasts naturally so regardless of what I do my boobs will change after giving birth. I assume they will get to an F cup!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure there is a final answer, I think everyone is different. My mom didn't breastfeed me and her boobs still got saggy. :shrug:
> 
> I think you should definitely keep an open mind about breastfeeding. It is the perfect food for your baby and will give them the best start in life. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on the fence about breastfeeding bc I do not want my breast to sag (the will regardless bc I have such big boobs to begin with):haha: The woman I babysat for just really make me very uncomfortable with breastfeeding a long time ago and it just stuck with me. She would just take off her shirt and then her 5 year old son would come over and touch her breasts and help and I was a teen and it just didn't seem rt to me after seeing that. People say when I have a baby if it feels right I will do it and if it doesn't then I should not. My brothers were not breastfed and both my brothers have extreamly high IQs ( I know people say breastfed babies have 11 points higher of an IQ I do not believe it) I think if people want to do it then thats great and if they don't thats ok 2. We shall see.Click to expand...
> 
> Oofta, yeah - that probably was a pretty odd experience for you. I think our culture makes breastfeeding into something 'weird' too because boobs are so highly sexualized in the media - and the combination of your own child and the 'sexy boobs' probably makes a lot of people uncomfortable.
> If I had gotten pregnant several years ago when I was younger and considered myself sexy I probably wouldn't have wanted to breastfeed because I had such sexual connotations with boobs. Now that I'm a bit older and heavier I feel more 'mama' like I guess and I don't see my boobs as anything sexual anymore. :shrug: That's been my experience.
> 
> Of course BF is a personal decision and you should do whatever you feel comfortable with. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that where we live boobs are a sexual thing. When I would go to France every year my cousins would walk in the bathroom when I was taking a bath and sit and talk to me and I wold think what is wrong with them how odd is that. But thats just how they are the body is just a body over there. It is true that I do think of my breasts as a sexual thing and it makes me feel odd to have my child on them :nope: People tell me tho when you have a child your mind changes so I will see if that is true. Its just so hard to breastfeed bc in America u cant just whip it out and feed your baby unless you are in your house u know.Click to expand...

Yep, it's totally true. I've seen many women trying to BF in public get asked not to or to leave. I was at the mall once and a woman was BF on a bench sort of in the corner, and there was no boob exposed in any way and a security guard came over and asked her to leave. :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Addie- when I was growing up I was against breast feeding and wanted to bottle feed, then I met my stepmum she has 8 ... Yep 8! Children and has breastfed every single on of them she sleeps with a bra on day and night and her boobs do NOT sag one bit. Since being part of that family and seeing 3 children fed and her daughter feeding destiny my niece it has totally changed me, now I am against bottle feeding and pro breast. I am also a DD and so is my stepmum and she has done fine :)


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Nooo I am not making my decision based on my breasts staying perky lol. I am just not sure if breastfeeding is for me yet or not. Maybe it is because I do not have a baby yet that I do not understand breastfeeding. It just seems odd to me still but everyone says when I have a baby it will feel natural so we shall see if I change my mind when I have a baby. If I have twins I know I will not if I have one we shall see how I feel then. I just ask about the breasts because so many people argue over the topic and I just wanted a final answer.
> 
> Edit: I have DD breasts naturally so regardless of what I do my boobs will change after giving birth. I assume they will get to an F cup!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure there is a final answer, I think everyone is different. My mom didn't breastfeed me and her boobs still got saggy. :shrug:
> 
> I think you should definitely keep an open mind about breastfeeding. It is the perfect food for your baby and will give them the best start in life. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not on the fence about breastfeeding bc I do not want my breast to sag (the will regardless bc I have such big boobs to begin with):haha: The woman I babysat for just really make me very uncomfortable with breastfeeding a long time ago and it just stuck with me. She would just take off her shirt and then her 5 year old son would come over and touch her breasts and help and I was a teen and it just didn't seem rt to me after seeing that. People say when I have a baby if it feels right I will do it and if it doesn't then I should not. My brothers were not breastfed and both my brothers have extreamly high IQs ( I know people say breastfed babies have 11 points higher of an IQ I do not believe it) I think if people want to do it then thats great and if they don't thats ok 2. We shall see.Click to expand...
> 
> Oofta, yeah - that probably was a pretty odd experience for you. I think our culture makes breastfeeding into something 'weird' too because boobs are so highly sexualized in the media - and the combination of your own child and the 'sexy boobs' probably makes a lot of people uncomfortable.
> If I had gotten pregnant several years ago when I was younger and considered myself sexy I probably wouldn't have wanted to breastfeed because I had such sexual connotations with boobs. Now that I'm a bit older and heavier I feel more 'mama' like I guess and I don't see my boobs as anything sexual anymore. :shrug: That's been my experience.
> 
> Of course BF is a personal decision and you should do whatever you feel comfortable with. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that where we live boobs are a sexual thing. When I would go to France every year my cousins would walk in the bathroom when I was taking a bath and sit and talk to me and I wold think what is wrong with them how odd is that. But thats just how they are the body is just a body over there. It is true that I do think of my breasts as a sexual thing and it makes me feel odd to have my child on them :nope: People tell me tho when you have a child your mind changes so I will see if that is true. Its just so hard to breastfeed bc in America u cant just whip it out and feed your baby unless you are in your house u know.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it's totally true. I've seen many women trying to BF in public get asked not to or to leave. I was at the mall once and a woman was BF on a bench sort of in the corner, and there was no boob exposed in any way and a security guard came over and asked her to leave. :shrug:Click to expand...

I know and it is a natural thing but people just go nuts over it here. I personally would not be able to breastfeed in public or even in private with family or friends around just DH. Well I would be able to around my friends that are moms and just cover up but aside from that my boobs are private I don't want people looking at them :dohh:


----------



## addie25

At the end of the day if my baby is born underweight or something and doctor says breastfeeding would be best I will do it without giving it a second thought. I will have to see when that time comes.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Luna - in the UK its illegal to ask anyone who is breastfeeding to leave, even in cafes and restaurants like mcdonalds etc, those complaining or asking the breastfeeding mom to leave actually risk being cautioned themselves!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Addie- when I was growing up I was against breast feeding and wanted to bottle feed, then I met my stepmum she has 8 ... Yep 8! Children and has breastfed every single on of them she sleeps with a bra on day and night and her boobs do NOT sag one bit. Since being part of that family and seeing 3 children fed and her daughter feeding destiny my niece it has totally changed me, now I am against bottle feeding and pro breast. I am also a DD and so is my stepmum and she has done fine :)

I am going to wear a bra all the time when I get pregnant bc they are so big and they hurt like crazy when I was pregnant. But I am not confused about breastfeeding bc I don't want my boobs to sag I was just asking if that causes sagging bc people keep coming up with different answers. Its as Luna said in America breasts are sexual and I just fee a bit odd about my baby on them when they have always just been a sexual thing.


----------



## LunaLady

So this week I've been watching the British mini series *A Dinner of Herbs* on NetFlix! I really liked the first four episodes, but the fifth was odd as they changed the characters. I'm just starting the last one. Has anyone seen it?? :)


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> So this week I've been watching the British mini series *A Dinner of Herbs* on NetFlix! I really liked the first four episodes, but the fifth was odd as they changed the characters. I'm just starting the last one. Has anyone seen it?? :)

Never seen it :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So this week I've been watching the British mini series *A Dinner of Herbs* on NetFlix! I really liked the first four episodes, but the fifth was odd as they changed the characters. I'm just starting the last one. Has anyone seen it?? :)
> 
> Never seen it :shrug:Click to expand...

It's on NetFlix instant play. It's been a nice calm thing to watch this week. :flower:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So this week I've been watching the British mini series *A Dinner of Herbs* on NetFlix! I really liked the first four episodes, but the fifth was odd as they changed the characters. I'm just starting the last one. Has anyone seen it?? :)
> 
> Never seen it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's on NetFlix instant play. It's been a nice calm thing to watch this week. :flower:Click to expand...

It does sound relaxing.


----------



## mummyApril

very quiet on here tonight x


----------



## mummyApril

well im definitely a thread clearer! im joining you B n Jaynie lol


----------



## Crunchie

I am here - in the bath - mil fil and SIL are a here and I am so pissed off 

I can also hear Lauren crying - if one of those fuck wits have picked her up from her sleep to cuddle that will be it !


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Hectic day! Got a mom in early labour so I'll probably go out tonight

Not sure if I posted this the other night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SM7Hvjqny4


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> I am here - in the bath - mil fil and SIL are a here and I am so pissed off
> 
> I can also hear Lauren crying - if one of those fuck wits have picked her up from her sleep to cuddle that will be it !

Oh, poor Crunchie!! :cry: Did they just show up?!

I wish they would all just leave you alone!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> I am here - in the bath - mil fil and SIL are a here and I am so pissed off
> 
> I can also hear Lauren crying - if one of those fuck wits have picked her up from her sleep to cuddle that will be it !

oh no :/ id be pissed also


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> I am here - in the bath - mil fil and SIL are a here and I am so pissed off
> 
> I can also hear Lauren crying - if one of those fuck wits have picked her up from her sleep to cuddle that will be it !

Spit in their tea!!!!! That is so rude :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin i cant believe youre 14 weeks already! its gone so quick x


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin i cant believe youre 14 weeks already! its gone so quick x

I know!!!


----------



## mummyApril

are you keeping it a surprise or finding out i dont remember you saying?


----------



## mummyApril

what would be the reason for James sleeping pretty much all day, hes normally awake all day! starting to worry!


----------



## new mummy2010

Good gosh I have 10 pgs to catch up on doubt I can manage that on the lurker !!

Yay for sweetpeas,lemons and various other fruits + veggies ;-)

Jaynie you need to pm or txt me your address cos we are coming to see ya!!

I feel great today for a few reasons no 1* the doc says I'm defo not suffering PND just mitheringmotherandunhelpfulboyfriend syndrome and she says its because I'm so use to being around loads of kiddies and girlies I'm just a bit lost in my own company with a bebe that can't talk to me !!!

No2* nathanial weighs a whooping 11lbs 1oz!!!!!

No3* had a chat with HV. And she says that he is doing fabbo drinking between 4-5ozs and going 4-5hrs. And his loosey poos are normal for him and he prob will always be looseish for a while!! This gave me a huge confidence boost!!!

No4* had a lovely beef+onion panini and delish white hot choc with marshmellows + cream at grandmas cafe at the book shop nommo !!

No5* WE HAVE BOOKED A LITTLE HOLIDAY FOR ME + LEE TO DERJEBA FOR A WHOLE WEEK NO KIDS NO MUM lol!! IN OCT and it was a utter bargain 4* all inclusive gorge hotel and beaches can not wait for a bit of us time that's what I'm craving too so excited woo hooooo


Trin well done on gettong tori tickets I know you nuv her 

How's your projects B?

Everyone else hello and hope ya'll well sezi you ok today you knocked up lover you!!??

Ps-on a poo note (trin knows this already) I have been bleeding badly so that's why I mainly went to gp's today and I have a bad infection so have a shed load of anti bis and jhave to come off pill for now till it all calms down


----------



## mummyApril

hope the infection clears up Hayley! so glad you feeling happy :)


----------



## mummyApril

well i think il go off to bed night all


----------



## LunaLady

Goodnight, April! Sleep well, my dear :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night April. I am also off to beddy byes

Good night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I've not been on. Been feeling absolutely awful. Tired (like compulsively dozing tired), feeling weak, a bit nauseous, on and off contractions (not too painful or regular), and there is just an over all feelibg of malaise.


All the piccies are gorge. :cloud9: Must have such proud mummies here.


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm off to bed thought. I would share my news night all


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well turtles.


----------



## mummyApril

Have just popped on my lurkberry hope you are ok Molly! Sorry you're feeling poo :( baby be here soon and you will feel back to yourself in no time xx


----------



## mummyApril

Funny thing saying about james sleeping all day, I said to Jay that I'd probably end up having a slumber party with James tonight and looks like I'm right!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Molly! Thanks for checking in :hugs:

I'm sorry you feel like poop! That's no fun. I hope Leo gets here soon so that you can get a bit of relief!


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance: *Happy Due Date, Molly!!!* :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you ladies. :hugs: Saturday is just around the corner.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Thank you ladies. :hugs: Saturday is just around the corner.

Yes it is! Do you have everything ready for your boy??? :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. :hugs: Saturday is just around the corner.
> 
> Yes it is! Do you have everything ready for your boy??? :happydance:Click to expand...

I have. Except for some flannel burp cloths. I've ordered the wrong ones online. :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh wow its your due date Molly, I feel quite emotional about that! Gone through your whole pregnancy and Leo will be here soon! I remember when you found out! I'm so excited to meet him!


----------



## mummyApril

James keeps making milk squirt out of ma boobie! Tis funny but he keeps gettin his face haha


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> James keeps making milk squirt out of ma boobie! Tis funny but he keeps gettin his face haha

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Oh wow its your due date Molly, I feel quite emotional about that! Gone through your whole pregnancy and Leo will be here soon! I remember when you found out! I'm so excited to meet him!

I know! It's all passed so quickly. :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Before we know it we will all be posting pictures of our turtle babies going to school! X


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Before we know it we will all be posting pictures of our turtle babies going to school! X

Oh me! I'm not ready for that! :haha:


----------



## poas

I am so dumb Molly,never realised you had same due date as my absolute best friend in the world-it's also her birthday :) she too thinks saturday is game time!


----------



## mummyApril

I definitely am not ready for James to attend school! I hope they change the rules over here otherwise James will have to go when he's just turned 4! :(


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> I am so dumb Molly,never realised you had same due date as my absolute best friend in the world-it's also her birthday :) she too thinks saturday is game time!

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> I definitely am not ready for James to attend school! I hope they change the rules over here otherwise James will have to go when he's just turned 4! :(

That's awful. Too soon!


----------



## poas

It isn't nice-BUT-Harri was the opposite,his bday is 1st nov so he started sooo late and was desperate to be there-I feel a bit bad as I have now put this onto this child too!


----------



## mummyApril

I prefer it lissy faye is 26th of this month and when she went in it was just the right time, all the others just looked too tiny and still do now! I might refuse to send James so early!


----------



## Mollykins

Children do not start school here until they are 5 or 6.


----------



## Sarachka

Hi everyone! I'm soooooo tired. Have been with OH since getting home from work. So knackered, off to sleepy byes now. Nuv you all.


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Hectic day! Got a mom in early labour so I'll probably go out tonight
> 
> Not sure if I posted this the other night
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SM7Hvjqny4

i love this Trin!



Mollykins said:


> Children do not start school here until they are 5 or 6.

here it's the September after their 4th birthday


----------



## Sarachka

*YAY Holly has a sweetpea!!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge, I was going to say, I thought it was illegal here to ask someone to leave.

Sometimes, foreign mothers come into the office and feed their 2/3/4 yr olds. That makes me uncomfortable but I accept that it's MY problem, not the mothers. I 10000000000% intend on breastfeeding, the benefits are unbelievable, including:

Reduces risk of cot death
Helps fight:
Obesity and overweight
High blood pressure
High cholesterol level
Eczema
Diabetes
Leukaemia
Asthma


----------



## Sarachka

my ticker makes me want to pee on a FRER. I've never done a FRER before


----------



## Sarachka

*BED TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! night lovers*


----------



## cassie04

I am just one big hormonal mess today! I'm so angry and then upset since dave has come home! :( I hate it as well cos I know its over stupid petty stuff but it feels like massive deals cos I'm so emotional! And I never fight or get upset with dave hardly! So I know it's definitly me being hormonal mess and dave just not helping by saying the wrong things


----------



## cassie04

Sorry for that blurted out message I just had to whinge o people who soooo understand hormonal madness!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Sorry for that blurted out message I just had to whinge o people who soooo understand hormonal madness!

Ah don't worry Cassie...we're all the same and I'm sure Dave understands (to an extent) or if he doesn't he'd better do the crash course in preggo lady emotionalness!! :haha: There will be plenty more of this to come :thumbup::winkwink:

:hugs: It will pass.


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....hang in there doll, REALLY close now. Surely? :shrug:

:hugs: nuv you :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Off to bed for me now...catch everyone tomorrow - night night :flower:


----------



## Essie

I thought children didn't have to start school until the term before their fifth birthday? I'm an august baby and I started at Easter.


----------



## mummyApril

I think I suffer from sleep apnea! Most nights when I try to go to sleep I find it so hard to breathe n sometimes its like I stop breathing!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly....hang in there doll, REALLY close now. Surely? :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: nuv you :kiss:

Saturday IS close. :) 

I nuv you too :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April, perhaps you should speak with your doctor?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Sorry I've not been on. Been feeling absolutely awful. Tired (like compulsively dozing tired), feeling weak, a bit nauseous, on and off contractions (not too painful or regular), and there is just an over all feelibg of malaise.
> 
> 
> All the piccies are gorge. :cloud9: Must have such proud mummies here.



Molly it's your due date YAYA :happydance::happydance sorry you feel pooish tho :hugs::


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Good gosh I have 10 pgs to catch up on doubt I can manage that on the lurker !!
> 
> Yay for sweetpeas,lemons and various other fruits + veggies ;-)
> 
> Jaynie you need to pm or txt me your address cos we are coming to see ya!!
> 
> I feel great today for a few reasons no 1* the doc says I'm defo not suffering PND just mitheringmotherandunhelpfulboyfriend syndrome and she says its because I'm so use to being around loads of kiddies and girlies I'm just a bit lost in my own company with a bebe that can't talk to me !!!
> 
> No2* nathanial weighs a whooping 11lbs 1oz!!!!!
> 
> No3* had a chat with HV. And she says that he is doing fabbo drinking between 4-5ozs and going 4-5hrs. And his loosey poos are normal for him and he prob will always be looseish for a while!! This gave me a huge confidence boost!!!
> 
> No4* had a lovely beef+onion panini and delish white hot choc with marshmellows + cream at grandmas cafe at the book shop nommo !!
> 
> No5* WE HAVE BOOKED A LITTLE HOLIDAY FOR ME + LEE TO DERJEBA FOR A WHOLE WEEK NO KIDS NO MUM lol!! IN OCT and it was a utter bargain 4* all inclusive gorge hotel and beaches can not wait for a bit of us time that's what I'm craving too so excited woo hooooo
> 
> 
> Trin well done on gettong tori tickets I know you nuv her
> 
> How's your projects B?
> 
> Everyone else hello and hope ya'll well sezi you ok today you knocked up lover you!!??
> 
> Ps-on a poo note (trin knows this already) I have been bleeding badly so that's why I mainly went to gp's today and I have a bad infection so have a shed load of anti bis and jhave to come off pill for now till it all calms down

That vacation sounds like it will be soooooooooo amazing!!!! I am so glad you do not have PND :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Yes Molly I'm goin to, I have mentioned it but they've just brushed it off, but iv had enough of it now so will put my foot down and get some tests x


----------



## addie25

OH NO FOOTBALL HAS STARTED MEANING IT WILL BE ON MY TV EVERY WEEK!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tinned tomatoes :munch:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> I think I suffer from sleep apnea! Most nights when I try to go to sleep I find it so hard to breathe n sometimes its like I stop breathing!

If you sit down, like in front of the tv, do you fall asleep? That's a sign of sleep apnoea. Google the Epworth Sleep Scale/Score. This is what we use for patients we think might have sleep apnoea.


----------



## Mollykins

I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-k


----------



## mummyApril

B I craved those with James at the beginning of pregnancy! Essie that's only thing I don't do, its when I relax to go to sleep I kind of stop breathing, could be anxiety? X


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-k

And? What does it tell you?? :-k


----------



## mummyApril

Why do you feel stressed Essie? X


----------



## LunaLady

You girls are up early!! Midnight snacks all around?? :haha:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Why do you feel stressed Essie? X

That was the other day when Lyra had vomited another full feed and I was worrying about her. Can't change it as I'm on my phone. Just waiting for her to doze off now so I can get a bit more sleep.


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-k
> 
> And? What does it tell you?? :-kClick to expand...

That my Saturday prediction might be right. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Tinned tomatoes? :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm just doin my nightly feed Luna :) its almost 5 am here, ah I see Essie how is she now? All good I hope? X


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-k
> 
> And? What does it tell you?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> That my Saturday prediction might be right. :)Click to expand...

Oooh! I hope you're right!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:



mummyApril said:


> I'm just doin my nightly feed Luna :) its almost 5 am here, ah I see Essie how is she now? All good I hope? X

Ah, I see :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> I'm just doin my nightly feed Luna :) its almost 5 am here, ah I see Essie how is she now? All good I hope? X

She's 7 weeks now. Had our postnatal check yesterday and all was good. Shes averaging 5 hours sleep a night which isnt too bad. Hope little James is doing well?


----------



## Essie

Right Lyra is sleeping so back to bed for me. See you in the morning ladies, sleep well.


----------



## mummyApril

Ah bless her, James is doing really well sleeping eating and pooping he's just gone off again now so I'm off to sleep too night night all xx


----------



## Crunchie

I want 5 hours !!!!! Where is that brat smiley


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

What's wrong with tinned tomatoes?:growlmad: I'm also rather partial to plastic cheese spread at the moment, like Trin was into:haha:

*Crunchie* I've been meaning to say for ages that at my pre-natal classes the nice lady there told us that preemies often have trouble latching on, especially if the mother has large udders, but as they get bigger and stronger they manage it better:thumbup: Unless they've got too lazy to try in the meantime since bottles are much easier for them than the boob!!

And talking of udders I am a* big* breastfeeding fan, it was just such a joy (after the pain of the first 2 weeks:wacko:) and so cheap and hassle free compared to bottles. But I do live in a culture where the sexual and maternal role of the breast is comfortably reconciled one with the other, and the public isn't prudish, I had men and women alike saying nice things about it when I breast fed in public. And to add to Sarachka's list of health benefits for mother and baby, it apparently can also reduce the risk of breastcancer in later life. And my boobs are as pert as they ever were, but I do have small treasures so the sag risk factor is maybe lower to begin with:haha:

Mind you addie, breastfeeding twins is going to take double the dedication if you do opt to give it a go:baby::baby::haha: My dss's were bottle fed and are strapping and good at school and healthy etc, so I don't think you should worry if you don't breastfeed either!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I want 5 hours !!!!! Where is that brat smiley

:brat: 

She'll get there Crunch :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You know how in French to announce you're pregnant you say "j'attends un bébé"- (literally-"I'm waiting for a baby") well it is so true an expression!! I'm waiting to see if I have a sticky one, or one at all in my sac, and Molly is waiting patiently for Leo. We really do wait for babies!! Then once they're born we wait _on_ them :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning everyone well its friday woohoo only problem I'm having is Angel really doesn't want to go to her dads, but if I say that to him hell think I'm being malicious but she really hates it hmmm what to do?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Good morning everyone well its friday woohoo only problem I'm having is Angel really doesn't want to go to her dads, but if I say that to him hell think I'm being malicious but she really hates it hmmm what to do?

Call him and lie. "ahem, yes, angel's dad? I know that its your time with angel today/this weekend but she was wondering if she could stay here; she would like to spend more rime with the baby." Or something like that. Do not make it seem like he is the reason she doesn't want to go. 

Just a thought


----------



## mummyApril

im afraid Molly hed laugh at me if i said that, hes very selfish when it comes to angel his words would be 'its tough' iv tx him so il await a reply but hes jus goin to say she HAS to go :(


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> I want 5 hours !!!!! Where is that brat smiley

Lauren will get there Crunch. It's only in the last couple of weeks Lyra has started going longer between feeds and sleeping longer at night :hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> im afraid Molly hed laugh at me if i said that, hes very selfish when it comes to angel his words would be 'its tough' iv tx him so il await a reply but hes jus goin to say she HAS to go :(

That is selfish, to force his daughter to spend time with him if she doesn't want to. Why does Angel not like going?


----------



## poas

Morning campers!! I am off for the first of my next 3 transfusions today!!!! Molly...I was thinking...maybe you should send some of your intuition my way and we'll share a turt bday?I'm really done now!


----------



## Sarachka

sneaky bnb check at work. I really miss my iPhone!!! I've decided to wait it out and live like it's 2007 for a couple of months and get the iPhone 5 when it's released at he end of October. I REALLY miss BNB lunch browsing though!!

*I HAVE A SWEET PEA!!!!!!!*


----------



## poas

Hazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar Sarah!! Did you book in with midwife yet?


----------



## mummyApril

Yay for your sweetpea Sara!!!!!!
Essie there are a number of reasons she doesn't want to go to her dads but the one now is because he has no where to live and has moved about 5 times this year, she's all unsettled! Its not good :(


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Yay for your sweetpea Sara!!!!!!
> Essie there are a number of reasons she doesn't want to go to her dads but the one now is because he has no where to live and has moved about 5 times this year, she's all unsettled! Its not good :(

Poor Angel, shame her dad doesn't realise how she's feeling. And that children need stability.


----------



## mummyApril

its cos hes immature and wont grow up :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Yay for sweet pea Sarachka!




*


----------



## poas

What creations are you working on today B?


----------



## new mummy2010

April re: the school subject,(I tried to post early this morning but the crapberry was being crappy!) I don't think kids here in the uk have to legally start school if you wish them not too until the term after their 5th b'day as we have some that stay on at my work (nursery) and they seem like they have been with us forever poor little thiings,I feel sorry for them as all their the others leave and start school and the select few stay on and have to make a whole new group of friends a whole year younger than they are . But just so as you know so you can decide what you will do with james later on . Sorry about the new dilemma with angels dad again poor love she should ring him and say she doesn't want to go and tell him why ? Or will he get cross with her ?


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

Just going to catch up and comment but I just wondered if anyone knows if there is a growth spurt at around 7 weeks with babies as Cara drank over 6oz of bottled breast milk from OH this morning!! She's normally extremely full and drunk on 3-4oz! What's going on?? And will my supplies be able to keep up with that?? :shock:

Anyway....off to comment while Cara sleeps it off :drunk: :sleep:

:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Yay for sweetpea sarah woohooooo lila is bedding in now to turn into a bootiful flower


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley...what a pleasure to read your earlier post about your reasons to feel great :cloud9: I'm so pleased the doc doesn't think you have PND and that she's confirmed the real reasons for why you feel under pressure. I hope you get more support in the coming weeks m'love.

I'm well jel of your holiday! Tell me, where is the place you have booked? I've not heard of it. I might be showing my ignorance :blush: Who will have the children for you when you go?

Keep smiling lovely :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-k
> 
> And? What does it tell you?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> That my Saturday prediction might be right. :)Click to expand...

I soooooo hope so. I literally cannot wait to meet him :cloud9: I wonder who he'll look like :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I want 5 hours !!!!! Where is that brat smiley
> 
> Lauren will get there Crunch. It's only in the last couple of weeks Lyra has started going longer between feeds and sleeping longer at night :hugs:Click to expand...

She really will Crunchie and when she does you start to forget how hard the hard nights actually were...or is that just me? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning campers!! I am off for the first of my next 3 transfusions today!!!! Molly...I was thinking...maybe you should send some of your intuition my way and we'll share a turt bday?I'm really done now!

Poor Lissy - I hope your transfusions are quick and painless..much like I wish your labour to be :flower: You are nearly there too Lissy, you've done amazing considering all the hurdles you've had. Little Esme is just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> sneaky bnb check at work. I really miss my iPhone!!! I've decided to wait it out and live like it's 2007 for a couple of months and get the iPhone 5 when it's released at he end of October. I REALLY miss BNB lunch browsing though!!
> 
> *I HAVE A SWEET PEA!!!!!!!*

:wohoo:

:dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

What's going in I did a post for April + its bloody dissapeared again !!

I want my broadband back hopefully my new plug will arrive today


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-k
> 
> And? What does it tell you?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> That my Saturday prediction might be right. :)Click to expand...

I can't wait molly I feel like I have been waiting for you to pop for ages so goodness know how you feel lol,its so exciting our thread founder having a baby leo woohooooo




kit_cat said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Just going to catch up and comment but I just wondered if anyone knows if there is a growth spurt at around 7 weeks with babies as Cara drank over 6oz of bottled breast milk from OH this morning!! She's normally extremely full and drunk on 3-4oz! What's going on?? And will my supplies be able to keep up with that?? :shock:
> 
> Anyway....off to comment while Cara sleeps it off :drunk: :sleep:
> 
> :hugs:

Don't know about the growth spurt kit but maybe this is so !! How much did cara weigh last time ? I can't believe how much nate weighs lil chunker he is ,he hasn't even wore about 20 vests and has already outgrown loads of lovely stuff he will be in yours and addies sleepsuits and sezis t shirt soon lol!!!




kit_cat said:


> Hayley...what a pleasure to read your earlier post about your reasons to feel great :cloud9: I'm so pleased the doc doesn't think you have PND and that she's confirmed the real reasons for why you feel under pressure. I hope you get more support in the coming weeks m'love.
> 
> I'm well jel of your holiday! Tell me, where is the place you have booked? I've not heard of it. I might be showing my ignorance :blush: Who will have the children for you when you go?
> 
> Keep smiling lovely :kiss:


Djerba is a flat island south-east of tunisia off the coast of africa, never been and don't know anyone who has the travel agents have only started selling it this year so its kinda up and coming like cape verde looks lush though this is the hotel if you want to look on thomas cook's website. "vincci djerba resort"



kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-k
> 
> And? What does it tell you?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> That my Saturday prediction might be right. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I soooooo hope so. I literally cannot wait to meet him :cloud9: I wonder who he'll look like :-kClick to expand...

Me too me too we want leo we want leo we want leo when do we want him SATURDAY


----------



## mummyApril

I'm afraid Hayley she's scared to say anything 1 cos he gets angry n tells her tough and 2 she doesn't want him to get upset, she's so sensitive I think mayb she thinks he won't love her anymore I don't know, it took a lot of tears and emotion to get out what was wrong with her last weekend she was trying to bottle it up, but I could see she wasn't the same! Re James and school I will obviously wait nearer the time before I make a decision if I think he is mature enough for school I would be more than happy but if not I would hate to send him, I did think that I don't have to send them by law but wasn't sure, so thankyou for clearing that up :) x


----------



## mummyApril

Ok tx from her dad shell be stayin at her nans which is what Angel wanted yay :) x


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-k
> 
> And? What does it tell you?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> That my Saturday prediction might be right. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait molly I feel like I have been waiting for you to pop for ages so goodness know how you feel lol,its so exciting our thread founder having a baby leo woohooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Just going to catch up and comment but I just wondered if anyone knows if there is a growth spurt at around 7 weeks with babies as Cara drank over 6oz of bottled breast milk from OH this morning!! She's normally extremely full and drunk on 3-4oz! What's going on?? And will my supplies be able to keep up with that?? :shock:
> 
> Anyway....off to comment while Cara sleeps it off :drunk: :sleep:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know about the growth spurt kit but maybe this is so !! How much did cara weigh last time ? I can't believe how much nate weighs lil chunker he is ,he hasn't even wore about 20 vests and has already outgrown loads of lovely stuff he will be in yours and addies sleepsuits and sezis t shirt soon lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley...what a pleasure to read your earlier post about your reasons to feel great :cloud9: I'm so pleased the doc doesn't think you have PND and that she's confirmed the real reasons for why you feel under pressure. I hope you get more support in the coming weeks m'love.
> 
> I'm well jel of your holiday! Tell me, where is the place you have booked? I've not heard of it. I might be showing my ignorance :blush: Who will have the children for you when you go?
> 
> Keep smiling lovely :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Djerba is a flat island south-east of tunisia off the coast of africa, never been and don't know anyone who has the travel agents have only started selling it this year so its kinda up and coming like cape verde looks lush though this is the hotel if you want to look on thomas cook's website. "vincci djerba resort"
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think.... women's intuition is trying to tell me something. :-kClick to expand...
> 
> And? What does it tell you?? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> That my Saturday prediction might be right. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I soooooo hope so. I literally cannot wait to meet him :cloud9: I wonder who he'll look like :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Me too me too we want leo we want leo we want leo when do we want him SATURDAYClick to expand...

Oooo, sounds like a fab holiday destination! I've been to Tunisia but haven't heard of Djerba. I will look it up :thumbup:

Oh, and Cara is 11 1/2lbs when last weighed. Breast fed babies typically don't put on weight as quickly as bottle fed but the HV says she's really happy with her growth :thumbup: Nate is doing super well, in other words you are doing a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Ok tx from her dad shell be stayin at her nans which is what Angel wanted yay :) x

:thumbup:

I'm just sorry it has to even be an issue. Children's lives shouldn't be complicated by silly, immature adults who should know better. I hope her father wakes up to himself soon.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I want 5 hours !!!!! Where is that brat smiley
> 
> Lauren will get there Crunch. It's only in the last couple of weeks Lyra has started going longer between feeds and sleeping longer at night :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She really will Crunchie and when she does you start to forget how hard the hard nights actually were...or is that just me? :haha:Click to expand...

Me and DH were saying that it seems unbelievable that a few weeks ago we were up every hour with her.


----------



## mummyApril

So do you think its normal after resting a lot for 4 weeks that when I get up and do things my heart rate is really fast and I find myself breathless? Just because I'm not used to it maybe?


----------



## Essie

Another vomit :nope: doctor says she's fine and some babies are just more sick than others. I think she does it to get a bath :haha: she definitely enjoyed splashing about in there.


----------



## mummyApril

Kit I hope so too he said he's going to talk to her and let her know she can talk to him, I hope he's starting to grow up


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> So do you think its normal after resting a lot for 4 weeks that when I get up and do things my heart rate is really fast and I find myself breathless? Just because I'm not used to it maybe?

Not sure April....you could just be doing too much too soon. Your body has been through an ordeal and is still healing. I had to accept that I couldn't do what I could normally for a good few weeks. My body basically told me when I overdid it ..i.e. my bleeding increased and my wound ached and bled too. It's hard not being yourself for a while but just be careful as you could slow your healing down by doing too much before you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> I'm afraid Hayley she's scared to say anything 1 cos he gets angry n tells her tough and 2 she doesn't want him to get upset, she's so sensitive I think mayb she thinks he won't love her anymore I don't know, it took a lot of tears and emotion to get out what was wrong with her last weekend she was trying to bottle it up, but I could see she wasn't the same! Re James and school I will obviously wait nearer the time before I make a decision if I think he is mature enough for school I would be more than happy but if not I would hate to send him, I did think that I don't have to send them by law but wasn't sure, so thankyou for clearing that up :) x




mummyApril said:


> Ok tx from her dad shell be stayin at her nans which is what Angel wanted yay :) x


Oh my post must of worked good good clever lurkberry hey

Glad she is staying at nanas if that's what she wants


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Another vomit :nope: doctor says she's fine and some babies are just more sick than others. I think she does it to get a bath :haha: she definitely enjoyed splashing about in there.

:haha:

I know it's horrible (and Cara doesn't do it nearly as often as Lyra seems to) but she's obviously thriving and is a happy little girl so try not to worry.


----------



## mummyApril

All I did Kit was make toast and tea put bins out (not heavy liftin) then walked up n down stairs about twice not sure that could be over doin it? Lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

These antibi's are making me feel awfully sicky :-(

I'm going to lay down catch you all later xx

Ps Trin + jaynie I thought of you both this morning as its the start of the rugby world cup ,will you be watching?


----------



## mummyApril

James is 4 weeks old today its gone soooo fast :(


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> All I did Kit was make toast and tea put bins out (not heavy liftin) then walked up n down stairs about twice not sure that could be over doin it? Lol x

I know it's not much by your normal standards but you're not your normal self at the moment. Just bear in mind what I'm saying as for the first few weeks after I had Cara, if I attempted anything more than the lightest job, I got blurred vision and dizziness. I know you won't listen as you'll be desperate to clean and do all the normal stuff but please just be careful :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> James is 4 weeks old today its gone soooo fast :(

Oh I know...scary eh? He's such a gorge pot, and those cheeky cheeks :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Kit :hugs: I definitely won't over do it I don't like the feeling it gives me x
I love James cheeks too he must get annoyed with me kissing them all the time lol x


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Another vomit :nope: doctor says she's fine and some babies are just more sick than others. I think she does it to get a bath :haha: she definitely enjoyed splashing about in there.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know it's horrible (and Cara doesn't do it nearly as often as Lyra seems to) but she's obviously thriving and is a happy little girl so try not to worry.Click to expand...

The worst thing is she's hungry again straight away but is sick if I feed her too soon so she gets upset because she can't understand why I won't feed her. The doctor said to try giving smaller feeds so I'm going to try that today. I'm getting her weighed next week and hopefully she'll still be thriving. I'm tempted to put her in a bowl on the bathroom scales :-k


----------



## Essie

April - glad Angel is staying at her nans like she wanted. Hope shes a little happier about going now.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Another vomit :nope: doctor says she's fine and some babies are just more sick than others. I think she does it to get a bath :haha: she definitely enjoyed splashing about in there.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know it's horrible (and Cara doesn't do it nearly as often as Lyra seems to) but she's obviously thriving and is a happy little girl so try not to worry.Click to expand...
> 
> The worst thing is she's hungry again straight away but is sick if I feed her too soon so she gets upset because she can't understand why I won't feed her. The doctor said to try giving smaller feeds so I'm going to try that today. I'm getting her weighed next week and hopefully she'll still be thriving. I'm tempted to put her in a bowl on the bathroom scales :-kClick to expand...

Yeah, I know, 'tis tricky.

She will be thriving Essie - no doubt about it but if you do put her on the scales in a bowl please take a pic as that will be soooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Yeah me too Essie shell b very happy :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> James is 4 weeks old today its gone soooo fast :(

My nephew is 18 yrs old today, seems like yesterday he looked like James!! Time has gone weird!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> What creations are you working on today B?

Well.... I want to finish the denim dress so I can put away my sewing stuff and start a serious week of painting next week, and I did some this morning but I felt guilty for making Holly entertain herself alot this week so I just went into town with her and we went to a bookshop that has an English section to get her a book. There was a little book of animals she liked so we got that, and I got a lovely colour illustrated edition of James and the Giant Peach, to read aloud to her now and that she can have later on to read herself. Then we came home and she fell asleep on the bus, she's asleep in the entrance in her pushchair still :awww: So more sewing this afternoon, and cleaning out the animals!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Just going to catch up and comment but I just wondered if anyone knows if there is a growth spurt at around 7 weeks with babies as Cara drank over 6oz of bottled breast milk from OH this morning!! She's normally extremely full and drunk on 3-4oz! What's going on?? And will my supplies be able to keep up with that?? :shock:
> 
> Anyway....off to comment while Cara sleeps it off :drunk: :sleep:
> 
> :hugs:

I suspect its after her cold, she's having a little catch up from being a bit poorly :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: I have period cramps :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me is thread clearer! 

*Lissy* I hope Esme arrives tomorrow with Leo:hugs:

*Hayley* my DH's best friend always goes to Djerba, _his_ friend runs a hotel out there, otherwise I'm sure I wouldn't have heard of it either!
*
General* Kids go to school in France depressingly early, (3yrs old) the only plus side will be if I do have a little baby :dust: then I'll at least have a bit of time to spoil him/her while Holly's at school!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi ginge :hi: How are things going as an independent woman? :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

So what contraception do you ladies think is best I'm thinkin of getting my tubes tied or jay having the snip lol either way I can't have anymore :(.....


----------



## cassie04

hello Ladies :hi:

I have calmed down from being the hormonal crazy pregnant woman that i was last night (The reason i have calmed down is because dave is at work.....so there is no one here to annoy me!)

So Dave said last night the lower part of my stomach seems to be more firm..... so today i thought i would start my belly photos! (Although i am already covered in stretch marks :cry:) 

So i will put them on here so u can tell me what u think!

I wish i had belly pics pre pregnancy!:dohh:

How is every turtle today?!?!?1

B- what beautiful activities have you got planned for today?

Ginge :hi: Glad you are enjoying your period cramps:blush: Hope things arent to grotty with you and your ex :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Ok....So i made sure i took them before any food in my belly! nom nom! i dunno it just seems more round than usual! Be honest and let me know what you think:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0









040.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0









042.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0









043.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0









048.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyhopes2010

lovely bump i wont be getting my mahoooosive one out anytime soon :haha:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning campers!! I am off for the first of my next 3 transfusions today!!!! Molly...I was thinking...maybe you should send some of your intuition my way and we'll share a turt bday?I'm really done now!
> 
> Poor Lissy - I hope your transfusions are quick and painless..much like I wish your labour to be :flower: You are nearly there too Lissy, you've done amazing considering all the hurdles you've had. Little Esme is just around the corner :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck. Everything will go well!:hugs:



mummyApril said:


> So what contraception do you ladies think is best I'm thinkin of getting my tubes tied or jay having the snip lol either way I can't have anymore :(.....

SNIP SNIP!!!!!!!!


POOFUCK Today is the start of those biggggggg shots the ones that are the size of pinokio's nose!!!! Anyway they were not working properly so I used up 5 of them trying to suck up the liquid and then they were hard to release the liquid so I was scared to let DH put it in my back bc I didn't want him to hurt me. Well he did it and it did not hurt and he was so proud of himself :flower: This is the only good part about IVF is he feels like he is doing something to help our future baby and he gets so proud its adorable.

My doctor apt is at 10 I realllllly hope he says transfer can be earlier but I know he wont.


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> lovely bump i wont be getting my mahoooosive one out anytime soon :haha:


Oh no you should! i love looking at bump pictures i stalk the second trimester bump thread :blush: The bigger the better!:haha: I think i only had more of a bump because i needed to pee so i think it pushed my uterus more forward! Would you say its the start of something?:shrug:


----------



## addie25

Bump is looking great Cassie!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm 4 weeks old today so I thought I'd try and smile lots of love to my turtle aunties
 



Attached Files:







IMG01370-20110909-1001.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I'm 4 weeks old today so I thought I'd try and smile lots of love to my turtle aunties

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG HI BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LOVE YOUR SMILEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Love the bump Cassie :) defo baby bump, Addie wishing you loads of luck its getting so close how exciting wooohoo :) x


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> I'm 4 weeks old today so I thought I'd try and smile lots of love to my turtle aunties

I could just eat you up! he looks so adorable! Feel free to send him to newcastle if you ever need a baby sitter! :haha:


----------



## Essie

I did weigh Lyra in the washing up bowl. She's fully clothed, clean nappy so they'll add a little but she weighed in at 14lb8oz! She was 12lb4 when she was last weighed two weeks ago so I'm satisfied she's gaining well. 

Here she is (not very happy) in the bowl:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/0c950ed4.jpg

And now, happily asleep:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/dc4b03a0.jpg


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump pics Cassie :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

SO DH was veryyyyyy cute last night. I go downstairs and I tell him I am moody thanks to my medicine and he goes "OK well why don't I make some tea and then we can spend time together" So I agree. We sit down and I am still moody so I go "If I lived in the 1800s no one would marry me because my hair looks crazy curly when I do not iron it." And the little dear just goes along with me and says "well you could always put it up in a bun or in a braid, but don't worry I would marry your crazy hair" LOL HE IS SOOOOOO GOOD AT JUST MAKING ME LAUGH AND GETTING RID OF MY BAD MOODS!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

I wish I could win the lottery I could buy us all a plane ticket so we could all meet up! (And stay in a swanky hotel lol) we need a turtle meet x


----------



## addie25

essie said:


> i did weigh lyra in the washing up bowl. She's fully clothed, clean nappy so they'll add a little but she weighed in at 14lb8oz! She was 12lb4 when she was last weighed two weeks ago so i'm satisfied she's gaining well.
> 
> Here she is (not very happy) in the bowl:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/0c950ed4.jpg
> 
> and now, happily asleep:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/dc4b03a0.jpg

awwwwww she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Lol Cassie I'm always telling him I could eat him!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah Essie what a cutie!


----------



## addie25

MY HPT tests are just sitting in my bathroom teasing me saying I still have a couple weeks be4 I can take one!!!!!!!!!! For some reason they are calling me Mrs. L :wacko: I am going a bit nutty I need to get this transferrrrr already!!!!!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> I wish I could win the lottery I could buy us all a plane ticket so we could all meet up! (And stay in a swanky hotel lol) we need a turtle meet x

I had a dream that we all lived in the same town. I was a bit sad when I woke up and realised it was a dream.


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Ok....So i made sure i took them before any food in my belly! nom nom! i dunno it just seems more round than usual! Be honest and let me know what you think:hugs:

Aww, what a cute little bumpity Cassie - so sweet :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I'm 4 weeks old today so I thought I'd try and smile lots of love to my turtle aunties

Aw, so so beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

I keep thinking i am imagining a bump as everyone keeps telling me you dont show with your first untill you 20+ weeks! But this is how i wake up to it in a morning!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I did weigh Lyra in the washing up bowl. She's fully clothed, clean nappy so they'll add a little but she weighed in at 14lb8oz! She was 12lb4 when she was last weighed two weeks ago so I'm satisfied she's gaining well.
> 
> Here she is (not very happy) in the bowl:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/0c950ed4.jpg
> 
> And now, happily asleep:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/dc4b03a0.jpg

OMG too cute!! Thanks for taking the pic Essie - NUV it!

Wow - she really is thriving big time! I hope this reassures you about the vomming :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Its very quiet in here today


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN! You'll like this one! I just read a thing on the web that to determine the gender of your next child, look at the hairline at the nape of the neck of your your last child. If it goes down into a point, it will be a boy, if it's straight across it will be a girl! Codswallop if ever I heard it, but I did look at Holly's hairline :blush: Girl for me :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

Haha B that's funny you need to pee on cabbage!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lyra is so sweet Essie! And your bump is looking fab Cassie! I got my first maternity jeans at 14 weeks, and was well chuffed with them! You got a pair yet?

April! Jame's smile is gorge, what a clever boy! I've been reading Holly James and the Giant Peach, you'll have to get James a special copy since he's the hero :haha:

Laters gaters, off to the park with LO xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yeah what happened with the cabbage? :fool: Was it right for anyone?!


----------



## mummyApril

All the gender predictions and experiments I did were right :)


----------



## mummyApril

Oh and if the hair grows on your legs faster then its a boy! X


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Tinned tomatoes :munch:

NO WAY - i made a franken dinner off beef with tinned toms and sweetcorn and peppers and onions and pasta and cayenne and it was NOMMO! I even thought of you lot when I made my first dinner in the house :) 

sorry to have not been on much, busy busy busy at work and more adam dramas - sure i'll be able to tell you.


----------



## Mollykins

My youngest just informed me that Simon Cowell is "so handsome". :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning/afternoon all. :wave: No baby yet. OB appointment later. I'm not ready to not be pregnant. It went by too fast!


----------



## mummyApril

ah goodluck at your app Molly


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Turts! :hi:

:happydance: YAY for Sezi's SWEETPEA!!! :happydance: How are you feeling? Got the voms, yet?? :sick:

Such cute turtle baby pictures!! James has such a sweet smile!!!!!!!! OMG! I'm melting from the cuteness.... And Lyra in the little tub - can't get any cuter than that! How adorable!!

Cassie - your bump looks great!!! :thumbup:

April, sorry you have to deal with such a poofuck. I'm glad April gets to stay at her nan's house :hugs:

Bethany, sounds like another fun filled day! Does Holly speak any French or English words yet? I'm kinda baby dumb, so I don't know when they start speaking... :blush:

Molly! Your baby comes tomorrow! :happydance:

Okay, have to go - DH is home today and just made breakfast! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

IM PART TIME NOW :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> IM PART TIME NOW :wohoo:

Yay! When do you go on ML?


----------



## Essie

Making chicken Thai green curry tonight as DHs friend is coming round. Has anyone ever cooked rice in a steamer?


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> IM PART TIME NOW :wohoo:
> 
> Yay! When do you go on ML?Click to expand...

not until 13 october :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> IM PART TIME NOW :wohoo:
> 
> Yay! When do you go on ML?Click to expand...
> 
> not until 13 october :haha:Click to expand...

Well that's only about a month away! That's nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have brown :) :happydance: there is no future for us he's not interested in talking so will move on...


----------



## Sarachka

Hi ladies

how are you all today? Lots of gorgeous baby pictures today. 

My first midwife appointment came through today, October 4th, 3pm.

As for my friend who blabbed her mouth at work - she felt so bad that she bought me a lovely bunch of flowers today.

APRIL funny you should comment on the 16 & Preg story this week. The girl, Jordyn is actually PREGNANT AGAIN now with a girl, due around Christmas and her and Brian are married now.


----------



## mummyApril

Al-qaeda need to just wake up and realise the wrong! Hope nothing happens in america x


----------



## mummyApril

So I definitely think I'm suffering from post-partum anxiety, heart rate is fast but mainly when I walk about :/ fed up with this really am, can't get to doctors as can't walk that far and not sure if I should call them out they may get annoyed if its nothing :( just want to be better


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> how are you all today? Lots of gorgeous baby pictures today.
> 
> My first midwife appointment came through today, October 4th, 3pm.
> 
> As for my friend who blabbed her mouth at work - she felt so bad that she bought me a lovely bunch of flowers today.
> 
> APRIL funny you should comment on the 16 & Preg story this week. The girl, Jordyn is actually PREGNANT AGAIN now with a girl, due around Christmas and her and Brian are married now.

Omg that's mental, they were good together though so hope it works out for them! How did you find that out do you follow them on twitter? X


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> how are you all today? Lots of gorgeous baby pictures today.
> 
> My first midwife appointment came through today, October 4th, 3pm.
> 
> As for my friend who blabbed her mouth at work - she felt so bad that she bought me a lovely bunch of flowers today.
> 
> APRIL funny you should comment on the 16 & Preg story this week. The girl, Jordyn is actually PREGNANT AGAIN now with a girl, due around Christmas and her and Brian are married now.
> 
> Omg that's mental, they were good together though so hope it works out for them! How did you find that out do you follow them on twitter? XClick to expand...

Yeah FB & Twitter and I follow a lot of TM/16&P fan/gossip ones too


----------



## mummyApril

Where is everyone today? So quiet and could do with talking take my mind off of things x


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> how are you all today? Lots of gorgeous baby pictures today.
> 
> My first midwife appointment came through today, October 4th, 3pm.
> 
> As for my friend who blabbed her mouth at work - she felt so bad that she bought me a lovely bunch of flowers today.
> 
> APRIL funny you should comment on the 16 & Preg story this week. The girl, Jordyn is actually PREGNANT AGAIN now with a girl, due around Christmas and her and Brian are married now.
> 
> Omg that's mental, they were good together though so hope it works out for them! How did you find that out do you follow them on twitter? XClick to expand...

Ooh I'm halfway through this episode.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Morning/afternoon all. :wave: No baby yet. OB appointment later. I'm not ready to not be pregnant. It went by too fast!

Hiya Molly :wave:

Good luck at your appointment :thumbup:

My, aren't we fickle....want baby out but don't want to not be pregnant :haha: The two just can't co-exist :winkwink:

So.....tomorrow's the day if your intuition serves you well :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> IM PART TIME NOW :wohoo:
> 
> Yay! When do you go on ML?Click to expand...
> 
> not until 13 october :haha:Click to expand...

:yipee: :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have brown :) :happydance: there is no future for us he's not interested in talking so will move on...

:hugs:

Sorry Ginge....you're worth more so chin up...onwards and upwards :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> how are you all today? Lots of gorgeous baby pictures today.
> 
> My first midwife appointment came through today, October 4th, 3pm.
> 
> As for my friend who blabbed her mouth at work - she felt so bad that she bought me a lovely bunch of flowers today.
> 
> APRIL funny you should comment on the 16 & Preg story this week. The girl, Jordyn is actually PREGNANT AGAIN now with a girl, due around Christmas and her and Brian are married now.

Ooo, MW appointment!!!! It's really happening!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

:-=

Something I said? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Morning/afternoon all. :wave: No baby yet. OB appointment later. I'm not ready to not be pregnant. It went by too fast!

You will have a lovely baby in the place of your lovely bump!!!


x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have brown :) :happydance: there is no future for us he's not interested in talking so will move on...

:hugs:


mummyApril said:


> Al-qaeda need to just wake up and realise the wrong! Hope nothing happens in america x

Agreed we are not going to NYC for a few weeks as they put restrictions on tunnels and bridges and such as they are worried something is going to happen. :(


mummyApril said:


> So I definitely think I'm suffering from post-partum anxiety, heart rate is fast but mainly when I walk about :/ fed up with this really am, can't get to doctors as can't walk that far and not sure if I should call them out they may get annoyed if its nothing :( just want to be better

I would care who cares if they get annoyed it is their job to listen to you!!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening folks! 

Been sewing since I put Holly to bed and have just finished her denim dress, it's really lovely (though I say so myself) but seems very big, be wearing it when she's about 4 I reckon! :wacko: Pics tomorrrow since I have to hit the sack now, baby swimmers restarts in the morning so all up early :thumbup:

Love ya loads, hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> Been sewing since I put Holly to bed and have just finished her denim dress, it's really lovely (though I say so myself) but seems very big, be wearing it when she's about 4 I reckon! :wacko: Pics tomorrrow since I have to hit the sack now, baby swimmers restarts in the morning so all up early :thumbup:
> 
> Love ya loads, hope you are all well :hugs:

Good night m'love....sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all - happy days/nights all :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Big udders here 

Hi all - dh has agreed to do night feeds tonight - may have something to do with rugby 

Yay for part time
Sorry April - u are having a rough time 
Yay for midwife appt 
Big hugs ginge 
Leo will be here soon ! Yay 

Hi everyone xx


----------



## Crunchie

Night night xxxx - monkey and kitty


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Lyra is so sweet Essie! And your bump is looking fab Cassie! I got my first maternity jeans at 14 weeks, and was well chuffed with them! You got a pair yet?
> 
> April! Jame's smile is gorge, what a clever boy! I've been reading Holly James and the Giant Peach, you'll have to get James a special copy since he's the hero :haha:
> 
> Laters gaters, off to the park with LO xxx

Hi B :flower: Yea i got some maternity jeans! but at the minute i just wear loose dresses and some black tights since the weather is pretty crappy! maternity jeans seem to be massive on my bum and thighs (I suppose it gives them space to grow into since i will no doubt become a fatty) I just cant get over the stretch marks already!:growlmad: Im covered on my hips and legs!:cry: What have u been up to today? Your always up to something lovely!


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> sneaky bnb check at work. I really miss my iPhone!!! I've decided to wait it out and live like it's 2007 for a couple of months and get the iPhone 5 when it's released at he end of October. I REALLY miss BNB lunch browsing though!!
> 
> *I HAVE A SWEET PEA!!!!!!!*

Sarah woooohoooo for that fine looking sweetpea you have got there! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey cassie try not to worry about the stretch marks my love xx


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie said:


> Hey cassie try not to worry about the stretch marks my love xx

Hi crunchie! i know! im not that bothered! i know its natural....just been slapping the oil on to try and prevent it all :shrug: hows ur little monkey?


----------



## poas

Evening all...transfusion went well and monitoring showed (combined with my pointing out pain) that I was contracting every 10 mins! I am trying not to be excited as know this could be false alarm, still getting pains though not increasing in ferocity,but got solid back ache and period like dull ache so who knows?
I am off to get some sleep now, will be on in the morning to see how Leo is doing...and all turts of course :)
April I have only skimmed so someone has probably said,but could you be anaemic?I get heart fluttering etc and thats what happens as your heart is working harder?Just a theory?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Happy sweet pea day Sarah! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

Omg Lissy you could go into labour at any moment how cool is that maybe at the same time as Molly!
I didn't think about my anaemia! I was anaemic when pregnant with James and before I was pregnant with him so I'm most likely still anaemic, I will look into taking some iron tablets, are they ok to use while bf'ing?


----------



## mummyApril

Even the US turtles are quiet hope everyone is ok and just having busy days x


----------



## addie25

Hey yes had a fun night with my friend but my mood went south so I have just been mumbling to myself :wacko: I think I should just go to sleep because I have been in a mood since 7pm and its 10:40 I am so sick of it and I have no reason to be moody except for the freaking medication!!!!

I am shopping with my friend and I am looking for a new purse and we go into a store and my mood hits and I go "Well these bags offend me, they are so ugly I am getting a rash I need to leave!" After that I have been in a bad mood! My friend laughed her ass off when I said this but its not fun for me I really was offended by those bags they were so ugly I got upset. I am so tired of these medications I just want this to be the month that I get pregnant with my healthy babies and be done with it. (I mean it was funny but for me its not fun in the moment) I decided I can not hang out with people that do not know I am doing IVF bc they will think I went nutty.


----------



## addie25

:-= Anyone here??


----------



## poas

I would check with your dr april, but I should think so. I wish trin was here I'm in quite a bit of pain-but don't seem to be having specific contractions just constant period/diarhoea type pain?and my back kills. I have had a bath but it hasnt stopped?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dudes:flower:

Just a quick one because my friend will be arriving soon for baby swimmers:happydance: We usually cycle there but we're walking today so I don't have to cycle up the steep hills, just schlepp the pushchair up them!:wacko: But we'll go nice and slowly and have a good natter on the way:thumbup: 

Luna, Holly doesn't say anything except mumma in either English or French! We are still waiting patiently...:-= She's a late talker but I bet she'll be a jabberbox once she does start:haha:

Essie yes I've steamed rice in my new machine:thumbup: I got the timing a bit wrong but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it!

Must go, see you later all, have lovely Saturdays:flower: It's Leo Day! :yipee:
And possibly Esme Day too! :yipee:


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy sounds like contractions I had those pains when having contractions, have you been timing them if they are on off? X


----------



## Sarachka

*morning ladies.*

I'm in work doing Saturday over time, good money for my Matryoshka / Noah's Arc nursery lol

Bethany, you mentioned have a big book of sewing instructions. I saw a Reader's Digest sewing handbook in a charity shop yesterday, it was massive. Is that the book you've got? I might go back and buy it today after work. OH was talking to me about sewing last night.

Kit, god yes I guess it is all real!!! Luckily I have that week off work so I don't have to make excuses about leaving early.

JAYNIE wahhhhh I miss you dude, I hope the poofuckery has finished now, if not I'm gonna come over and kick his ass. I'm putting together a little gift for you and a letter to send.

MOLLY so today's the day, how exciting. I can't wait to see Leo this evening ;-)

POAS it's all happening for you too, exciting!!!!! I think Esme and Leo are going to have a race to the finish line!

Ginge, Luna, Trin, Newbs, Clare, everyone else HEWO!


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Morning all :wave:

helloooooooo


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Lyra is so sweet Essie! And your bump is looking fab Cassie! I got my first maternity jeans at 14 weeks, and was well chuffed with them! You got a pair yet?
> 
> April! Jame's smile is gorge, what a clever boy! I've been reading Holly James and the Giant Peach, you'll have to get James a special copy since he's the hero :haha:
> 
> Laters gaters, off to the park with LO xxx
> 
> Hi B :flower: Yea i got some maternity jeans! but at the minute i just wear loose dresses and some black tights since the weather is pretty crappy! maternity jeans seem to be massive on my bum and thighs (I suppose it gives them space to grow into since i will no doubt become a fatty) I just cant get over the stretch marks already!:growlmad: Im covered on my hips and legs!:cry: What have u been up to today? Your always up to something lovely!Click to expand...

Try not to worry about the stretchies...they will fade in time and you won't care about them at all once you're holding your little bundle :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening all...transfusion went well and monitoring showed (combined with my pointing out pain) that I was contracting every 10 mins! I am trying not to be excited as know this could be false alarm, still getting pains though not increasing in ferocity,but got solid back ache and period like dull ache so who knows?
> I am off to get some sleep now, will be on in the morning to see how Leo is doing...and all turts of course :)
> April I have only skimmed so someone has probably said,but could you be anaemic?I get heart fluttering etc and thats what happens as your heart is working harder?Just a theory?

Lissy..I think I said already but the period pains are exactly what I started off with...only mine were around 4 minutes apart and regular before I took them seriously. It really sounds like Esme is about to arrive :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi dudes:flower:
> 
> Just a quick one because my friend will be arriving soon for baby swimmers:happydance: We usually cycle there but we're walking today so I don't have to cycle up the steep hills, just schlepp the pushchair up them!:wacko: But we'll go nice and slowly and have a good natter on the way:thumbup:
> 
> Luna, Holly doesn't say anything except mumma in either English or French! We are still waiting patiently...:-= She's a late talker but I bet she'll be a jabberbox once she does start:haha:
> 
> Essie yes I've steamed rice in my new machine:thumbup: I got the timing a bit wrong but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it!
> 
> Must go, see you later all, have lovely Saturdays:flower: It's Leo Day! :yipee:
> And possibly Esme Day too! :yipee:

Have a lovely day at baby swimbulations :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :wave:
> 
> hellooooooooClick to expand...

Hiya doll,

Will you work all day or just half day? Hope it goes quick!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Big udders here
> 
> Hi all - dh has agreed to do night feeds tonight - may have something to do with rugby
> 
> Yay for part time
> Sorry April - u are having a rough time
> Yay for midwife appt
> Big hugs ginge
> Leo will be here soon ! Yay
> 
> Hi everyone xx

Oh wow! I'm well jel! Does that mean you had a whole night's sleep??


----------



## Sarachka

Just a half day. I don't think I'd volunteer for a full day, I just couldn't hack it. I do feel a million times better after a good sleep last night though. Home for laundry, bath, leg shave, and NAP I think. I should be outta here around 1.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Just a half day. I don't think I'd volunteer for a full day, I just couldn't hack it. I do feel a million times better after a good sleep last night though. Home for laundry, bath, leg shave, and NAP I think. I should be outta here around 1.

Coolio :thumbup: Enjoy your day post work :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

We need some new babies on the thread, it's been what 3 weeks since the last one?! BORING. Cmon Molly!

I want opportunity to make some new siggies!


----------



## Sarachka

oh I did an IC last night lol, just bc I was bored! Lovely blazing lines.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls.... Coming to you live from L&D... Waters broke about four hours ago while we were watching a movie. I am not contracting and baby looks fine, but likely I'm here to stay for a while. :(

I will catch up more later, but it is quite late and I am sleepy! Love you all :kiss:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> :
> 
> Essie yes I've steamed rice in my new machine:thumbup: I got the timing a bit wrong but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it!:

it worked well. It was slightly sticky so I was able to mould it in a glass and make a posh little rice tower :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls.... Coming to you live from L&D... Waters broke about four hours ago while we were watching a movie. I am not contracting and baby looks fine, but likely I'm here to stay for a while. :(
> 
> I will catch up more later, but it is quite late and I am sleepy! Love you all :kiss:

Wow Luna, thinking of you. Hopefully baby will wait a bit longer before he decides to come. Keep us updated when you can :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh my luna another bebe whose bored of waiting it seems! These babies aren't waiting for anyone never mind their due dates!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls.... Coming to you live from L&D... Waters broke about four hours ago while we were watching a movie. I am not contracting and baby looks fine, but likely I'm here to stay for a while. :(
> 
> I will catch up more later, but it is quite late and I am sleepy! Love you all :kiss:

Goodluck Luna, you'll be looked after :hugs: Thinking of you loads and loads and loads.:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's like buses, we're gonna get 3 babies in one go :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi dudes:flower:
> 
> Just a quick one because my friend will be arriving soon for baby swimmers:happydance: We usually cycle there but we're walking today so I don't have to cycle up the steep hills, just schlepp the pushchair up them!:wacko: But we'll go nice and slowly and have a good natter on the way:thumbup:
> 
> Luna, Holly doesn't say anything except mumma in either English or French! We are still waiting patiently...:-= She's a late talker but I bet she'll be a jabberbox once she does start:haha:
> 
> Essie yes I've steamed rice in my new machine:thumbup: I got the timing a bit wrong but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it!
> 
> Must go, see you later all, have lovely Saturdays:flower: It's Leo Day! :yipee:
> And possibly Esme Day too! :yipee:
> 
> Have a lovely day at baby swimbulations :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit, Holly LOVED it! Running up and down the floating carpet for hours and doing her wild screaming she does when she just can't believe how utterly fantastic something is! Such fun!:happydance: And she'll deffo nap after our lunch:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls.... Coming to you live from L&D... Waters broke about four hours ago while we were watching a movie. I am not contracting and baby looks fine, but likely I'm here to stay for a while. :(
> 
> I will catch up more later, but it is quite late and I am sleepy! Love you all :kiss:

O M G!!!! I didn't see this one coming at all!! Take care Luna and hopefully your little boy can stay in a while longer before making his grand entrance. All will be well m'love :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

bloody hell Luna, I didn't mean your baby! I meant LazyLeo! Hope you're OK sweetcheecks!


----------



## mummyApril

B you took the words right out of my mouth! Luna thinking of you you'll be just fine 
Wow were going to have 3 turtle babie, how strange is it most of us were early and babies are coming in groups lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls.... Coming to you live from L&D... Waters broke about four hours ago while we were watching a movie. I am not contracting and baby looks fine, but likely I'm here to stay for a while. :(
> 
> I will catch up more later, but it is quite late and I am sleepy! Love you all :kiss:

OMG! i just saw ur post and thought ur not ready yet!:wacko:

TAKE CARE HOPE ALL IS WELL:hugs:

i think i better start thinking about packing a bag! all these early turtle babys :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Just a half day. I don't think I'd volunteer for a full day, I just couldn't hack it. I do feel a million times better after a good sleep last night though. Home for laundry, bath, leg shave, and NAP I think. I should be outta here around 1.

im going to attempt to reach my legs to shave them :rofl:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all...transfusion went well and monitoring showed (combined with my pointing out pain) that I was contracting every 10 mins! I am trying not to be excited as know this could be false alarm, still getting pains though not increasing in ferocity,but got solid back ache and period like dull ache so who knows?
> I am off to get some sleep now, will be on in the morning to see how Leo is doing...and all turts of course :)
> April I have only skimmed so someone has probably said,but could you be anaemic?I get heart fluttering etc and thats what happens as your heart is working harder?Just a theory?
> 
> Lissy..I think I said already but the period pains are exactly what I started off with...only mine were around 4 minutes apart and regular before I took them seriously. It really sounds like Esme is about to arrive :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY COME ON ESME!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


LunaLady said:


> Hi girls.... Coming to you live from L&D... Waters broke about four hours ago while we were watching a movie. I am not contracting and baby looks fine, but likely I'm here to stay for a while. :(
> 
> I will catch up more later, but it is quite late and I am sleepy! Love you all :kiss:

GET SOME REST LUNA. Hopefully the little guy wants to stay in a bit longer. He is so excited to meet his mama thats why he is trying to come early !:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

My Day: Breakfast with my friend Mary and then I am sure we will find something to do after breakfast. Not sure what yet. Then a nice walk with my mom and pups. After that DH will be home and we are putting up shelves in the kitchen I hope. We said we were going to last week but then DH was not feeling well so hopefully we get it done today. After that my brother is coming over with his fiance. He wants me to teach him how to cook cordon blue.

Oh I got a lovely outfit from Victoria secrets to wear next Thursday to the transfer. The pants say pink on the butt and have the cutests polka dots when you fold them down, and then just a regular black shirt. Looks cute!!! They said not to wear jeans so thats why I got this and hopefully its a good luck outfit. The back of the pants say pink bc all victoria secrets pants do but it's not because I am hoping for a girl. I realllllllllllllly at this point do not careeeeeeeeeeeeeeee if I have a boy or girl I just want a healthy baby. If I have twin boys bring it on twin girls bring it on boy/girl lovely, just a boy great just a girl great!!!!!!!!!!! (out of options thats about all I can have hahah unless we have another cat :shrug: DH keeps saying he hopes this one comes out a baby, kidding around bc nikki cat is like our baby!!) Just stickyyyyyyyyy healthyyyyyyyy babies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls. Still in L&D, no baby yet.

We arrived at the hospital last night at about 10pm and my waters had been broken for about an hour and a half. I had several major gushes at home and it has been pretty steady with the gushes every couple hours. 

My MW and my parents met us at the hospital and the staff doctor looked me over. She said that yes my water had broken, but my cervix is still nice and tightly closed. She did give me an IV (and that was so unpleasant with my needle phobia) for fluids, antibiotics and to take blood for labs. They also gave me a steroid shot in the bum for baby's lungs.

Also had an ultrasound done - baby is head down and moving around just fine. Still a nice amount of fluid in there for him. He is measuring 36 weeks, though! :shock:

they have given me a GD test this morning, so we are waiting for the one hour mark to see how that goes...

I am not having any painful contractions - just BH. 

That's all for now!

I feel so unprepared! But I am trying to stay calm. I feel glad I got a crib early and I am thankful for my obsessive goodwill charity shop visits - we actually have baby clothes! 

My parents are going to take our doggies home with them to watch over them this weekend and we will see where we are at on Monday!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Been so busy! Yesterday I had a conference all day. I won a partial bursary for a lactation consultants course :happydance: and I scored a free preggy roll (slightly smaller Percy) :happydance:

I had that mom who was niggling on Thursday night. She had contractions every 5-10 min all through the night then called me Friday morning. Contractions were 8 min apart and by her breathing I thought we were probably properly in early labour. I told her to call her gynae who told her that she wasn't in labour and just to wait til they were 5 min apart. So I went to the conference and called her every couple of hours. By lunchtime, she had another show, this one bloody, contractions were strong and she couldn't speak through them and it sounded like she was leaking amniotic fluid and it was slightly brown but mostly clear. I told her to call her gynae again and again she gave the same advice. So I suggested they go have lunch and then maybe go through to the hospital to get checked. I was concerned that was reading it so differently from the gynae, very confusing. I was with my MW at the conference and we were even talking about going out and checking her. Anyway at 3 she went to the hospital and was checked and she was 6cm! The gynae ruptured membranes and there was grade 3 meconium so she was prepped for caesar. She was checked at 4 before going into theatre and she was 8cm so moving brilliantly! Anyway, baby was delivered safely by caesar and all was good

I left the hospital at around 7 and then met DH for a movie and Italian takeaways :cloud9:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320221_10150373436479880_594719879_9988350_1466220556_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Bump update

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/293206_10150373446644880_594719879_9988447_1177058034_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls. Still in L&D, no baby yet.
> 
> We arrived at the hospital last night at about 10pm and my waters had been broken for about an hour and a half. I had several major gushes at home and it has been pretty steady with the gushes every couple hours.
> 
> My MW and my parents met us at the hospital and the staff doctor looked me over. She said that yes my water had broken, but my cervix is still nice and tightly closed. She did give me an IV (and that was so unpleasant with my needle phobia) for fluids, antibiotics and to take blood for labs. They also gave me a steroid shot in the bum for baby's lungs.
> 
> Also had an ultrasound done - baby is head down and moving around just fine. Still a nice amount of fluid in there for him. He is measuring 36 weeks, though! :shock:
> 
> they have given me a GD test this morning, so we are waiting for the one hour mark to see how that goes...
> 
> I am not having any painful contractions - just BH.
> 
> That's all for now!
> 
> I feel so unprepared! But I am trying to stay calm. I feel glad I got a crib early and I am thankful for my obsessive goodwill charity shop visits - we actually have baby clothes!
> 
> My parents are going to take our doggies home with them to watch over them this weekend and we will see where we are at on Monday!

OMG Luna!!! Sending huge love and blessings :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TRIN! You'll like this one! I just read a thing on the web that to determine the gender of your next child, look at the hairline at the nape of the neck of your your last child. If it goes down into a point, it will be a boy, if it's straight across it will be a girl! Codswallop if ever I heard it, but I did look at Holly's hairline :blush: Girl for me :fool:

All my boys have points :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous bump Trin! Can't believe you're fourteen weeks already.


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls. Still in L&D, no baby yet.
> 
> We arrived at the hospital last night at about 10pm and my waters had been broken for about an hour and a half. I had several major gushes at home and it has been pretty steady with the gushes every couple hours.
> 
> My MW and my parents met us at the hospital and the staff doctor looked me over. She said that yes my water had broken, but my cervix is still nice and tightly closed. She did give me an IV (and that was so unpleasant with my needle phobia) for fluids, antibiotics and to take blood for labs. They also gave me a steroid shot in the bum for baby's lungs.
> 
> Also had an ultrasound done - baby is head down and moving around just fine. Still a nice amount of fluid in there for him. He is measuring 36 weeks, though! :shock:
> 
> they have given me a GD test this morning, so we are waiting for the one hour mark to see how that goes...
> 
> I am not having any painful contractions - just BH.
> 
> That's all for now!
> 
> I feel so unprepared! But I am trying to stay calm. I feel glad I got a crib early and I am thankful for my obsessive goodwill charity shop visits - we actually have baby clothes!
> 
> My parents are going to take our doggies home with them to watch over them this weekend and we will see where we are at on Monday!

Glad baby is fine and still has a good amount of fluid. Thinking of you and baby :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Luna - u little copy cat 

Hope you are ok - xxx u need anything let me know.... That steroid injection really stings ! 

I held on for another 5 days after mine went xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Angels dad is just so nice, hes only gone and left her to go to a football match all day when hes meant to be spending time with her! id kill for time with her and he just doesnt care grrrr


----------



## newbie_ttc

:shock: Luna! U little devil! I came to check on molly and the last thing I expected was and update like that from YOU! I'm glad u are okay dear. Thanks for updating us doll....if u suddenly feel lots of love from the south that's from old newbie :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Luna's been on the HAM hasn't she!?


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Luna's been on the HAM hasn't she!?

It should have a warning on the packet !!!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Luna's been on the HAM hasn't she!?
> 
> It should have a warning on the packet !!!Click to expand...

Maybe Molly should try some :-k


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls. Still in L&D, no baby yet.
> 
> We arrived at the hospital last night at about 10pm and my waters had been broken for about an hour and a half. I had several major gushes at home and it has been pretty steady with the gushes every couple hours.
> 
> My MW and my parents met us at the hospital and the staff doctor looked me over. She said that yes my water had broken, but my cervix is still nice and tightly closed. She did give me an IV (and that was so unpleasant with my needle phobia) for fluids, antibiotics and to take blood for labs. They also gave me a steroid shot in the bum for baby's lungs.
> 
> Also had an ultrasound done - baby is head down and moving around just fine. Still a nice amount of fluid in there for him. He is measuring 36 weeks, though! :shock:
> 
> they have given me a GD test this morning, so we are waiting for the one hour mark to see how that goes...
> 
> I am not having any painful contractions - just BH.
> 
> That's all for now!
> 
> I feel so unprepared! But I am trying to stay calm. I feel glad I got a crib early and I am thankful for my obsessive goodwill charity shop visits - we actually have baby clothes!
> 
> My parents are going to take our doggies home with them to watch over them this weekend and we will see where we are at on Monday!

Everything will be just fine Luna.....you'll be more prepared than you think and you really only need somewhere for baby to sleep, some clothing (ickle ones) and a means of feeding (of course with feeding you may be in the same boat as Crunchie and need to express?)

Glad the dogs are taken care of..one less thing to worry about :thumbup:

Is the baby back to back with you? Maybe this has caused your waters to break early? 

You're in my thoughts Luna - take care and I'm sending lots of love your way :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Been so busy! Yesterday I had a conference all day. I won a partial bursary for a lactation consultants course :happydance: and I scored a free preggy roll (slightly smaller Percy) :happydance:
> 
> I had that mom who was niggling on Thursday night. She had contractions every 5-10 min all through the night then called me Friday morning. Contractions were 8 min apart and by her breathing I thought we were probably properly in early labour. I told her to call her gynae who told her that she wasn't in labour and just to wait til they were 5 min apart. So I went to the conference and called her every couple of hours. By lunchtime, she had another show, this one bloody, contractions were strong and she couldn't speak through them and it sounded like she was leaking amniotic fluid and it was slightly brown but mostly clear. I told her to call her gynae again and again she gave the same advice. So I suggested they go have lunch and then maybe go through to the hospital to get checked. I was concerned that was reading it so differently from the gynae, very confusing. I was with my MW at the conference and we were even talking about going out and checking her. Anyway at 3 she went to the hospital and was checked and she was 6cm! The gynae ruptured membranes and there was grade 3 meconium so she was prepped for caesar. She was checked at 4 before going into theatre and she was 8cm so moving brilliantly! Anyway, baby was delivered safely by caesar and all was good
> 
> I left the hospital at around 7 and then met DH for a movie and Italian takeaways :cloud9:
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320221_10150373436479880_594719879_9988350_1466220556_n.jpg

Great story Trin with a lovely happy ending :cloud9: You were right Trin...as usual!

Yay for your partial bursary and your mini Percy :haha::happydance:

Loving your newest pot pic - gorge 14 week bumpity :cloud9: The time is flying with your pregnancy!


----------



## TrinityMom

I just ordered a glucose monitor and 50 strips for R70 ($10)!!!!!:happydance: I shall join the ranks of the glucose testers


----------



## Crunchie

Lovely bump trin xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Trin I love your bump. I can't imagine what it's like having a bump, I think it's gonna freak me out!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all,:flower:

Slight quease going on here, so I'm having some TOMATO SOUP https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/miam-45.gif It seems to be hitting the spot 

LUNA!  :hug: :hug: :hug: Hope you're doing ok. It crossed my mind that you're following in your own footsteps aren't you, didn't you arrive 8 weeks early?! All will be fine xxxxx

Delicious bump Trin:cloud9: I've had my jeans unbuttoned all day and look about that big:argh: It's all tomatoes in my case, and tomato juice. We went to a café today and I had 2 tomato juices! I'll be curious to see when they do my iron levels if it _is_ anemia or pure tomatoey randomness:haha:

Had a FAB day getting some shopping and then we went to an amazing country park and botanical fair, all in gorgeous 32° sunshine, and I had DH and Holly all to myself:ball: since the boys are with their mum. 

I'm now going to chillax all evening.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna you naughty turt! Nobaby for you yet! You have to wait.... At least 3 more weeks like the rest of us. Bug :hugs: Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm feeling queasy too, I was starving about 10 minutes ago. I have some chicken roasting in the oven and have two side salads; cucumber & tomato and egg mayonnaise. I don't fancy any of it now lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not into dinner at the mo, cherry tomatoes and fresh sardines for dinner for me. I made a massive meal 2 nights a go and just picked at it, such a waste!


----------



## Mollykins

How does one go about ripening a cervix?? 

Trin, loving the bump sweetness.
Sarah, I remember the stage of making food only to no longer want it after.... Became very frustrating.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls!

Still here... doctor today says that I won't be going home until baby is born - be that in two days or two weeks or two months (unlikely). 

She doesn't want to start any interventions on me and I am very thankful. She said every day I am pregnant is a good day and baby can grown stronger. She wants to take it day by day and hope that I can stay pregnant for as long as possible.

Still not having any contractions. It's been about 15 hours now since my water broke. I'm having BH, but only about 2 or 3 an hour, I think. And they are not painful, just really tight. Still no blood or mec in the waters I'm leaking.

Kinda sucks to wear this diaper/super pad thing! I feel like I'm peeing my pants every couple hours and can't do a think about it! :haha:

DH went home and took care of a few things this morning and brought back my lappy, so here I am!! :dance:

Oh, and the doctor said that she looked over the ultrasounds and baby is already over 5 pounds!! :shock: She said she was very pleased to see that, and that he's uniformly large - nothing is out of proportion or anything. He looks healthy.

I failed my GD test this morning. I spoke with the doctor and told her how I'd been monitoring it myself and keeping the sugars and carbs low to keep my BG low. She said that's good that I've been doing that and if baby is still inside on Monday I will get the 3 hr GD test then. I'm on their 'diabetic diet' which is totally fine with me - means I am not forced to eat a whole bunch of crap! And the food is actually really good! There is a full menu with room service - you can call anytime from 7am to 7pm and they will bring you what you want! There are like 10 breakfast choices, 10 snacks and like 20 lunch/dinner options!! :dance: And plenty are gluten free. 

Anyway... that's all I've got for now! Keeping calm and trying to stay positive even though this is SO not what I wanted and OMG I need to wash baby clothes and put the crib together and get 100 other things I meant to have before baby arrived! :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

Luna !!! I hear u girl .... I still get grumpy looking at my messy house thinking I was going to clean it once my ml started !

Do stay calm though my love ! All will be perfect x 

5lbs is a lovely weight already x


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Crunchie! I keep thinking of you and your birth and your healthy baby girl and it gives me strength to stay calm and positive. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Luna, babies are such blighters for not doing things according to plans we might have :dohh: But you sound like you're doing brilliantly, and being looked after well, and you know you have turtles the world over thinking of you :hugs: And don't worry about the things to do at the house, 18 or so years of never having everything done is about to begin! 
And I told you hospital food was good! :haha: 

Hugest monkey hugs from me xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh Luna, everything sounds like its working out as best as possible considering the situation. u.e. good food, good doctor, 5 lb bebe, etc. Take a breath and relax. :hugs:
Oh goodness, how's your OH taking it all?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> How does one go about ripening a cervix??
> 
> Trin, loving the bump sweetness.
> Sarah, I remember the stage of making food only to no longer want it after.... Became very frustrating.

Evening Primrose oil capsules - 2 internally (pricked on both ends) and 2 orally twice a day :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly I suggest you put your cervix in a sunny spot on a window sill to ripen it. Ho ho ho me so funny :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna-sweets, it sounds like you have a fabulous doctor and you seem to be getting the best care possible. Hope you get to relax and settle into the bedrest and that baby stays put for a bit. His weight sounds brilliant though

Sending loads of love and B is right, turtles arms from around the world are reaching out to you
:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly I suggest you put your cervix in a sunny spot on a window sill to ripen it. Ho ho ho me so funny :rofl:

Or put it in the vicinity of a ripe banana :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: 


Molly's going to be doing terrible things with bananas today :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddy byes now, nighty night :kiss: Special big kiss for Luna :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Belated :blush:
YAY FOR YOUR SWEETPEA SEZ!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

I can't believe it...I have clothes to wear! I did my ironing!!! :wohoo: (easily pleased eh?)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Trin I love your bump. I can't imagine what it's like having a bump, I think it's gonna freak me out!!

Nah..it won't because it just creeps up on you. As it's your first and if you're anything like me, you'll just look like you've eaten all the pies up until 3rd tri :haha: then suddenly you'll pop!! I can't wait for your pot progression :happydance: You should start taking pics now :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Crunchie! I keep thinking of you and your birth and your healthy baby girl and it gives me strength to stay calm and positive. :hugs:

Everything will be just fine Luna. As has been said already, it sounds like you are in excellent hands and although I understand completely that this was not your vision of your birth experience, everything that's happening is necessary and beyond your control. Hang in there my lovely :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to beddy byes now, nighty night :kiss: Special big kiss for Luna :kiss:

G'night tomato head :tease:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Molly's going to be doing terrible things with bananas today :blush:

Where us your Willy whipping smiley?? ;)


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Bump update
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/293206_10150373446644880_594719879_9988447_1177058034_n.jpg

LOVE THE BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!

Luna hope everything is going well :hugs:

Had a busy day. Went to breakfast with some friends then shopping. Now maybe take a nap be4 my brother and his fiance comes for dinner.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?

Well, after my check yesterday I had minimal spotting that quickly turned brown with a tiny bit of cm. This morning/afternoon its turned a bit pink with more cm and I've had continued contractions but nothing regular. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

A little update from Molly......:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?
> 
> Well, after my check yesterday I had minimal spitting that quickly turned brown with a tiny but of cm. This morning/afternoon its turned a bit pink with more cm and I've had continued contractions but nothing regular. :shrug:Click to expand...

*sigh*

He taketh his timeth! Still, there is change which is something :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> A little update from Molly......:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 263501

OMG all these beautiful bumps!!:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

My OH said I'm a moos-ephant :(


----------



## mummyApril

Loving the bump pics looking fab the both of u! I miss my bump! X


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?
> 
> Well, after my check yesterday I had minimal spitting that quickly turned brown with a tiny but of cm. This morning/afternoon its turned a bit pink with more cm and I've had continued contractions but nothing regular. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> He taketh his timeth! Still, there is change which is something :thumbup:Click to expand...

Perhaps he wants to be cool like Cara. :cool:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My OH said I'm a moos-ephant :(

Tell him I shall be right over to flick him on the nose :trouble:

You're so beautiful :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Hope you're comfy in hosp Luna x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?
> 
> Well, after my check yesterday I had minimal spitting that quickly turned brown with a tiny but of cm. This morning/afternoon its turned a bit pink with more cm and I've had continued contractions but nothing regular. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> He taketh his timeth! Still, there is change which is something :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps he wants to be cool like Cara. :cool:Click to expand...

Oh my, I hope for your sake he's not THAT cool! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

How is everyone enjoying their saturday?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> How is everyone enjoying their saturday?

Not too bad thanks April...just chillaxing before bed. What about you? Any less anxious?


----------



## addie25

Resting be4 I have to cook dinner. How are you?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?
> 
> Well, after my check yesterday I had minimal spitting that quickly turned brown with a tiny but of cm. This morning/afternoon its turned a bit pink with more cm and I've had continued contractions but nothing regular. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> He taketh his timeth! Still, there is change which is something :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps he wants to be cool like Cara. :cool:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, I hope for your sake he's not THAT cool! :haha:Click to expand...

He will not get that chance. My OB scheduled an induction for Wednesday....


----------



## Mollykins

Doing all right April...its just so hot here....about 35*C


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?
> 
> Well, after my check yesterday I had minimal spitting that quickly turned brown with a tiny but of cm. This morning/afternoon its turned a bit pink with more cm and I've had continued contractions but nothing regular. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> He taketh his timeth! Still, there is change which is something :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps he wants to be cool like Cara. :cool:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, I hope for your sake he's not THAT cool! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He will not get that chance. My OB scheduled an induction for Wednesday....Click to expand...

Oooooo :happydance:

Well it's good that you know when he'll be here for definite...would you rather go into labour yourself? I imagine you would.


----------



## poas

Evening all, hope all is well? Luna hosp sounds like the best place to be,you always said you thought you'd have him early didn't you?
I am in less pain than earlier,I THINK this could be early labour for me-I had a long latent phase with Harri and this seems to be what it was like (although Esme will probably stay in now I have said that,just to make me look silly!!) Just off for a nice monkey bath now :)


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?
> 
> Well, after my check yesterday I had minimal spitting that quickly turned brown with a tiny but of cm. This morning/afternoon its turned a bit pink with more cm and I've had continued contractions but nothing regular. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> He taketh his timeth! Still, there is change which is something :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps he wants to be cool like Cara. :cool:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, I hope for your sake he's not THAT cool! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He will not get that chance. My OB scheduled an induction for Wednesday....Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo :happydance:
> 
> Well it's good that you know when he'll be here for definite...would you rather go into labour yourself? I imagine you would.Click to expand...

I would rather go naturally and I have this fear that if he is induced then it'll lead to c-section. :(


----------



## kit_cat

Evening Lissy :hi:

I hope it is indeed action stations for you :thumbup: Fingers crossed. I'm really glad you're in less pain. Enjoy your bubbly bath :shower:


----------



## addie25

Kmteehoo How is your pregnancy going? Hope we hear from you soon. :flower:


----------



## poas

Thanks Kit,I hope so too as I've sort of worked myself up now! I have transfusion again tomorrow and will be monitored so we'll see then if it is still going or if my body is playing silly buggers!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly....no sign of our Leo yet?? Not even a tiny one?
> 
> Well, after my check yesterday I had minimal spitting that quickly turned brown with a tiny but of cm. This morning/afternoon its turned a bit pink with more cm and I've had continued contractions but nothing regular. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> He taketh his timeth! Still, there is change which is something :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps he wants to be cool like Cara. :cool:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, I hope for your sake he's not THAT cool! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He will not get that chance. My OB scheduled an induction for Wednesday....Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo :happydance:
> 
> Well it's good that you know when he'll be here for definite...would you rather go into labour yourself? I imagine you would.Click to expand...
> 
> I would rather go naturally and I have this fear that if he is induced then it'll lead to c-section. :(Click to expand...

I get that Molly - of course I do after my own experience. Unfortunately we have no control which is the worst part. I'm hoping you go on your own Molly, but try not to worry because everything will turn out just fine whatever happens and Leo will be here and in your arms :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Kit. :hugs: 

Now off to bed with ye. :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go to bed. I have had such a crap eating day...had crumpets (or whatever the hell the rest of the world calls them :wacko:) for dinner and 1 1/2 glasses of coke. Most unlike me :nope: Just watched a very stupid movie that was a complete waste of time and I should have just gone to bed. Silly me:dohh:

FIL is coming over to watch the rugby tomorrow. Loving the world cup :happydance: SO much of fun!

April, I meant to say yesterday that your symptoms sound like anaemia and I would have it checked out

Good night turtle bugs
BIIIIIIIG hugs to Luna
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Molly, good night Trin, good night everyone, I'm off to :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

Night all ! 

Molly u look so lovely x 

Fingers crossed lissy and Molly xx


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I must go to bed. I have had such a crap eating day...had crumpets (or whatever the hell the rest of the world calls them :wacko:) for dinner and 1 1/2 glasses of coke. Most unlike me :nope: Just watched a very stupid movie that was a complete waste of time and I should have just gone to bed. Silly me:dohh:
> 
> FIL is coming over to watch the rugby tomorrow. Loving the world cup :happydance: SO much of fun!
> 
> April, I meant to say yesterday that your symptoms sound like anaemia and I would have it checked out
> 
> Good night turtle bugs
> BIIIIIIIG hugs to Luna
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

thankyou hun, first time i can go to docs will be on Tuesday as i cant walk that far yet and Jay wont be around to take me :/ but will mention it x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone enjoying their saturday?
> 
> Not too bad thanks April...just chillaxing before bed. What about you? Any less anxious?Click to expand...

tonight is a good night iv felt it come on and then iv ignored it but i find the less sleep i get the worse it is? which is weird so i made sure i napped properly today when James slept and i feel ok! x


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Resting be4 I have to cook dinner. How are you?

better today thanks Addie :) x


----------



## mummyApril

right i must go to bed as its quite late night all will check in at feed time and see if we have any turtle bebes :) xx


----------



## Mollykins

I haz ze bloody show....


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm devastated a friend I met in imvu who was from michigan has died in a car accident we were so close I had been waiting for him to come online and now he's gone :cry: this hurts more than my relationship crumbling I'm so upset :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

You have had a show molly?


----------



## poas

I'm excited Molly!!!!!!!
Ginge that is poo sticks, I'm sorry you don't seem to be getting any good new of late :(


----------



## Essie

Ginge :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Lissy! 
Ginge, I'm so sorry for your loss. Big big :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Big hugs ginge - so sorry


----------



## Crunchie

God luck Molly !!! Yay Leo is on his way


----------



## addie25

Good luck Molly!!! You are going to do great!

I'm so sorry ging:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry, Molly; I didn't mean to cut so far ahead in line! Please have your baby! 9\10\11 would be an awesome birthday!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Luna, babies are such blighters for not doing things according to plans we might have :dohh: But you sound like you're doing brilliantly, and being looked after well, and you know you have turtles the world over thinking of you :hugs: And don't worry about the things to do at the house, 18 or so years of never having everything done is about to begin!
> And I told you hospital food was good! :haha:
> 
> Hugest monkey hugs from me xxxx

Thanks, B! We are hanging in there. I've begun to not worry so much about the house - i think we have a plan for the dogs and everything else is a bit trivial and things we can do when we get home or DH can easily do pretty quick on a trip home in the next few days. :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Ahh Luna, everything sounds like its working out as best as possible considering the situation. u.e. good food, good doctor, 5 lb bebe, etc. Take a breath and relax. :hugs:
> Oh goodness, how's your OH taking it all?

Yes, seems to all be going well enough! I'm losing less water now, so I'm curious to see what will happen!
DH is taking it well, he's just such a calm and down to earth person and he's been my rock through the whole thing. I had quite an ordeal with the IV (three tries and a botched attempt that filled my arm with fluid - owwww!!) and he's been there to take care of it all.

I do feel bad, he's got a really heavy load at work right now and was hoping to get everything wrapped up nicely in the coming weeks to prepare to his paternity leave... so he's got a lot on his plate, still, and will need to be talking with his team in the coming days to make sure nothing falls off the deep end! Poor guy. But he's not showing any stress, just love him for that. :hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> Luna-sweets, it sounds like you have a fabulous doctor and you seem to be getting the best care possible. Hope you get to relax and settle into the bedrest and that baby stays put for a bit. His weight sounds brilliant though
> 
> Sending loads of love and B is right, turtles arms from around the world are reaching out to you
> :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Thanks, Trin! :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to beddy byes now, nighty night :kiss: Special big kiss for Luna :kiss:

Thanks my dear :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Crunchie! I keep thinking of you and your birth and your healthy baby girl and it gives me strength to stay calm and positive. :hugs:
> 
> Everything will be just fine Luna. As has been said already, it sounds like you are in excellent hands and although I understand completely that this was not your vision of your birth experience, everything that's happening is necessary and beyond your control. Hang in there my lovely :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit! I am sorting through my thoughts and actually as much as I really wanted a home birth an was 'planning' for it, something always told me in the back of my mind that it wasn't going to happen. I didn't even buy any of the home birth supplies, yet, because I felt the need to keep putting that all off. :shrug:



mummyApril said:


> Hope you're comfy in hosp Luna x

Thanks, April! The bed is less than comfy, sadly... I hope I can get some sleep tonight. I didn't get any last night :shrug:



poas said:


> Evening all, hope all is well? Luna hosp sounds like the best place to be,you always said you thought you'd have him early didn't you?
> I am in less pain than earlier,I THINK this could be early labour for me-I had a long latent phase with Harri and this seems to be what it was like (although Esme will probably stay in now I have said that,just to make me look silly!!) Just off for a nice monkey bath now :)

Thanks, Lissy! I am feeling very glad to have such a lovely place just minutes from my home. 
I hope you're doing well!! Feeling any advancement in the labour?



Mollykins said:


> I haz ze bloody show....

Oooo! Is there going to be a Leo Show soon????? :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Ginge, sorry about your friend! That's never an easy thing to deal with! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

We're still here... I think there is going to be a repeat of the Crunchie show and you all are going to get my meal updates and what not :haha:

And just to catch you all up I had turkey and broccoli for lunch and salisbury steak and broccoli for dinner. Neither of which were much of a party for the tastebuds, sadly! I'm not sure I'll be getting either of those again. :shrug:

Nothing else new to report... still no contractions other than BH and baby is kickin' around like normal. :thumbup: Seems my water might have stopped up a bit? I haven't saturated a (super mondo nappy sized) pad in quite a few hours, now. So that's good! 

We have been discussing a lot our fears and anxieties and excitement over our newfound situation and I think we are a lot calmer about it, now. The biggest concern is WE HAVEN'T PICKED OUT A MIDDLE NAME!!!! :shock:
I'm not worried about the crib and the washing of baby clothes and cloth nappies and whatnot, that all can be done by DH or my parents or whatnot either before we get home or even after. Babies just need a boob and some loving arms, right?? :haha:

Well, it's almost been 24 hours since my waters broke! :fool:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Sorry, Molly; I didn't mean to cut so far ahead in line! Please have your baby! 9\10\11 would be an awesome birthday!!

I don't think I'm going to make the 9/10/11 deadline but tomorrow iss looking good. :)
Don't worry about cutting in line. Just make sure you all are okay.:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Luna ! That food sounds yummy 

I was also shocked at the amount of water .... I also feel like I have been wearing pads for ages ! I had nearly a week once me water went .... It's funny the night before labour I had a 2nd gush and I wonder if that was the final bit as I was just leaking after the initial gush 

Molly hope you are feeling ok ? X


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, I'm all right. :)


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> . Babies just need a boob and some loving arms, right??:

absolutely! Glad you're getting on okay.


----------



## Mollykins

Well, looks as if Luna and Lissy will have their bundles before me....hmm...
Plans for tomorrow include painting, cleaning, and then the lake. It's going to be another 33-35*C day tomorrow but our last....so say the meteorologists. So far I have 3 days to get this little man out on my own. I hope he cooperates.


----------



## poas

Not I molly-pain seems to have vanished :( I am disappointed because it had picked up to a point I thought we were at green lights but never mind,she will make her entrance when she is ready. I bet Leo is here by tuesday x


----------



## new mummy2010

Gosh Luna i didnt know your waters had gone poppet im sure your being well looked after by the hosp & DH thinking of you xx

i have only just sorted the broadband & laptop out and have strugled to keep up on the lurker

molly ans lissy hope your bundles come this week im getting impatient already!!

hope everyone else is ok and babies and bumps alike are good, what are you al up to today?


----------



## TrinityMom

MOrning turtles!!!


:yipee::yipee:IT'S ALMOST RUGBY TIME!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## poas

Trin...what can I do to get things going again?Still have dull ache but everything else has stopped :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi turtles all,

No one hatched while I was asleep I see :shrug: 

Mainly cleaning out all the animals this morning, and giving my waddits a good brush since they're moulting. Then preparing all my material for the return to working life tomorrow with the Toy painting. Knitting, cross stitch and a rainy walk in the forest this afternoon, with child, husband and dog- my usual rock and roll lifestyle :thumbup:

Have super Sundays everyone, hope none of you lost anyone on sept 11th ten yrs ago :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ouchy sore nipples today :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

*GOOD MORNING GIRLS!!! I'm up early and OH is still snoring away in bed. Oh well, no doubt I will snooze this afternoon. How are we all? *

wow look what I just found doing a search for 'matryoshka' on ebay!!!

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bugaboo...s_Strollers&hash=item336b966176#ht_5590wt_905

BETHANY I will be putting your letter in the postbox today so it should be with you some time next week. Don't get too excited, it's rather boring.

LUNA hang in there love. Sounds like your 'crib' is quite comfy. Sorry the food wasn't all that, but sometimes anything that you haven't made yourself is alright, I find. It's just nice to have someone else make it and bring it to you!

MOLLY sounds like you've had a no-show show! Craaaaazy. I thought Leo would be one of the early ones for sure! 

JAYNIE Come back to us!! I need to work on your letter and get it sent off too. Sorry for being a slackerrrrrr.

GINGE sorry about your friend, it's so sad when things like that happen. I


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> ouchy sore nipples today :blush:

me too! My left nipple really has a shooting pain in it:wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> ouchy sore nipples today :blush:
> 
> me too! My left nipple really has a shooting pain in it:wacko:Click to expand...

yep thats the one:wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

I am hoping to send out some turtle mail I was meant to send out donkeys ago! 4 weeks to be precise feel terrible for taking so long! but jay will be here tuesday so I will be able to do it :)


----------



## Essie

6 Hours sleep in a row! Pure bliss. Although the 4! hours of cluster feeding beforehand not so blissful. We've got a quiet day planned. A lazy sunday at home just the 3 of us.


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna - big hugs! I think you'll be reet, I know 2 people that got to 21 & 22 weeks and their babies are totally fine. After a stay in nicu but you are past 30 weeks and full term is 37 weeks so looking at it like that it's not that early :shrug:. Nice to hearyou are being looked after by DH he does sound like the full package. Spooky you didn't buy stuff for your home birth and that you had urges to buy such a clever turtle!

Molly I hope you are successful in your quest to het Leo out by Wed, as Kit says you will be fine when he is here no matter how he comes out but do you have rational grounding for fear of Caesar? He in funny position or something? Just I wouldn't have put you as a caesar likely. Have a great day at the lake :cloud9: 

Sezi - I am here dude. Been trying to catch up all day yesterday and I couldn't I watched my local rugby team WARRINGTON WOLVES finish as league leaders for the first time in more than 30 years. This was Friday and I stayed out :blush: and got sufficiently trashed and acted like a 17 year old - drinking shots :sick: I was very 'off' yesterday. Don't be rushing/tripping about getting things done for me. 

Everyone else :hi: sorry I havent the time or batter to continue on my phone! I need to do housey stuff today while I lay and died yesterday and I need to see Erin and get ready for work tomorrow. Want to do some knotting and my nails are looking leaky :sleep:. I hope you are all well especially Lissy I meant to mention you and Esme :hugs: April I NYC you I hope your problems are something so treatable like anaemia :kiss:. 

I'm hungry too!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *GOOD MORNING GIRLS!!! I'm up early and OH is still snoring away in bed. Oh well, no doubt I will snooze this afternoon. How are we all? *
> 
> wow look what I just found doing a search for 'matryoshka' on ebay!!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bugaboo...s_Strollers&hash=item336b966176#ht_5590wt_905
> 
> BETHANY I will be putting your letter in the postbox today so it should be with you some time next week. Don't get too excited, it's rather boring.
> 
> LUNA hang in there love. Sounds like your 'crib' is quite comfy. Sorry the food wasn't all that, but sometimes anything that you haven't made yourself is alright, I find. It's just nice to have someone else make it and bring it to you!
> 
> MOLLY sounds like you've had a no-show show! Craaaaazy. I thought Leo would be one of the early ones for sure!
> 
> JAYNIE Come back to us!! I need to work on your letter and get it sent off too. Sorry for being a slackerrrrrr.
> 
> GINGE sorry about your friend, it's so sad when things like that happen. I

well you just HAVE to get that pram :)


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Trin...what can I do to get things going again?Still have dull ache but everything else has stopped :(

It's still early. I wouldn't do anything other than evening primrose at this stage


----------



## addie25

Quiet today on here.

My day is going to be rather boring I expect. I do not feel like doing anything as it is 9/11 and I know it's stupid bc it's not THE 9/11 where the world collapsed around us its 10 years later but with all the threats I just want to stay home or very close to home.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum won First Prize in the LARGEST POTATO category at a horticultural show todayhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0010.gif

She also won First Prize in the handicrafts section with an amazing intricate hand stitched quilt, and a total of 60 pence prize money, 30p per 1st prize. Don't spend it all at once mum :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> My mum won First Prize in the LARGEST POTATO category at a horticultural show todayhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0010.gif
> 
> She also won First Prize in the handicrafts section with an amazing intricate hand stitched quilt, and a total of 60 pence prize money, 30p per 1st prize. Don't spend it all at once mum :rofl:

wowzer! your families talent knows no bounds! and we thought YOU were the gifted one!


----------



## Sarachka

I NEED some cake


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My mum won First Prize in the LARGEST POTATO category at a horticultural show todayhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0010.gif
> 
> She also won First Prize in the handicrafts section with an amazing intricate hand stitched quilt, and a total of 60 pence prize money, 30p per 1st prize. Don't spend it all at once mum :rofl:

And I'm having baked potato for din dins. Well done mommy-B :thumbup: falling apples and trees and all that :haha: I had the nommyest lunch :HUGE salad and a toasted sandwich with coriander pesto, mature cheddar and onion marmalade :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have had a cunning plan:-k 

I need some legwarmers to wear with my long boots this winter for both style and warmth porpoises https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ndauphin5.gif and ideally need a grey pair and a cream pair, to match my 2 warm woolly sweaters. Sooooo I am going to knit each leg warmer half grey and half cream, then I can just turn them round according to what colour I want sticking out the top of my boots.:smug: And I could make a half black and half red pair too, to match other outfits of mine:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, fear of caesar comes from the fact that he's big and posterior and I'm not sure how my spd is going to effect the whole process and my OB is ridiculously eager to do surgeries and the like. (go figure eh?) I've had an induction and a "natural" birth. The induction was awful in comparison. 

Sarah, that show yesterday? A lot more this morning... :shrug: I don't understand. Seems as though this boy is teasing me.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> I NEED some cake

I have some molten chocolate cake with chocolate chips.... want some?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *GOOD MORNING GIRLS!!! I'm up early and OH is still snoring away in bed. Oh well, no doubt I will snooze this afternoon. How are we all? *
> 
> wow look what I just found doing a search for 'matryoshka' on ebay!!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bugaboo...s_Strollers&hash=item336b966176#ht_5590wt_905
> 
> BETHANY I will be putting your letter in the postbox today so it should be with you some time next week. Don't get too excited, it's rather boring.
> 
> LUNA hang in there love. Sounds like your 'crib' is quite comfy. Sorry the food wasn't all that, but sometimes anything that you haven't made yourself is alright, I find. It's just nice to have someone else make it and bring it to you!
> 
> MOLLY sounds like you've had a no-show show! Craaaaazy. I thought Leo would be one of the early ones for sure!
> 
> JAYNIE Come back to us!! I need to work on your letter and get it sent off too. Sorry for being a slackerrrrrr.
> 
> GINGE sorry about your friend, it's so sad when things like that happen. I

:yipee: Turtle mail coming my way! :dance:

That matryoshka pram is so cute! I really must get my grubby mitts on several metres of Russian Dolly fabric to make Holly's bed covers and pillows for her first big bed:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, fear of caesar comes from the fact that he's big and posterior and I'm not sure how my spd is going to effect the whole process and my OB is ridiculously eager to do surgeries and the like. (go figure eh?) I've had an induction and a "natural" birth. The induction was awful in comparison.
> 
> Sarah, that show yesterday? A lot more this morning... :shrug: I don't understand. Seems as though this boy is teasing me.

Molly, I understand. That's not an unfounded fear at all. Tarquin was big tho (4.3kg) and he was my easiest birth by far. Let's just hope and visualise him coming before Wednesday


----------



## TrinityMom

Interesting article about longer pregnancies

And a lovely article about 10 month mamas


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet she didn't have to eat turkey and brocolli for 10 months with GD. :sulk: She wouldn't be bouncing gaily across the rocks and over the dales like a pregnant fairy then :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I haven't had any nausea to speak of today, did any of you have quease free days?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wonder if Luna is having her baby?:-k


----------



## babyhopes2010

just popping in to see if anyone has heard how luna is ? xx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet she didn't have to eat turkey and brocolli for 10 months with GD. :sulk: She wouldn't be bouncing gaily across the rocks and over the dales like a pregnant fairy then :sulk:

No, I bet she didn't :haha: But then I think we are set up by the 40 week myth to expect a baby by then and if it hasn't arrived then we feel let down and overdue and generally really freaked out and want it over. Whereas if we were told pregnancy is 43 weeks, at 42 weeks we would still be uncomfortable and ready for it to be over (or not, in Molly's case :haha:) but our mindset would be a bit different


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> just popping in to see if anyone has heard how luna is ? xx

She was on FB a little while ago so I assume no baby yet


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> just popping in to see if anyone has heard how luna is ? xx
> 
> She was on FB a little while ago so I assume no baby yetClick to expand...

TY

Thank goodness:thumbup: that LO isnt fully cooked yet :)
plus we have to have our babies nearer together than that:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

does everyone have my FB?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I deffo agree with that Trin, that there shouldn't be a deadline to stress over :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

How has everyones weekend been? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely thanks April, nice walk in the forest this afternoon, which turned into an adventure to 'Hunt the Lost Yellow Welly' -one of LO's wellies fell off the pushchair without us noticing, so we had to retrace our steps several kilometres :dohh: We found it though and Holly got to play in the muddy puddles :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> does everyone have my FB?

I don't think I do.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm a facebook virgin I'm afraid Clare!


----------



## addie25

I am such a dork! I mean really! I have a twitter now and I follow some of the people on Glee and the guy who plays Kurt is my favorite. When I lost the baby I would not show emotion to my family I just looked dead but every night I would listen to that character sing the song "I want to hold your hand" on youtube and I cried and for some reason it helped me so much to just let it out. So anyway I just tweeted him saying him singing that song really helped me (didn't say anything about a baby) just that it helped me and thank you. I mean if I were a singer and I knew one of my performances helped someone I would feel amazing so maybe he will be glad he helped someone bc really that song and the way he sang it helped me tuns.


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> does everyone have my FB?
> 
> I don't think I do.Click to expand...

I don't but I am horrible at finding people so find me!!!! WE CAN BE FACEBOOK FRIENDS AS WELL!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtletonians
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

Evening all! Still got bad back pain (it picked back up around 11ish) but not alot else going on, so now I am just going to try and ignore it-sit on my big ole bouncy ball and watch tv! How has everyone's day been? It's been quiet on here? I thought I'd have twenty million pages to catch up on!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! I'm still here and no baby. Nothing new, really. I thought maybe my membranes would be healing over as last night and this morning I hardly leaked anything, but a few hours ago I had some more larger gushes :shrug: baby is still doing fine, though and no contractions!

I will catch up more later on my lappy :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Luna do you have a private room or are you in a ward with other women? I have no idea what US hospitals are like, maybe they're all private rooms?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Luna, thanks for updating :hugs: I'm off to bed now, so I'll send you my love and goodluck for another day in hospital, not too boring I hope! Do you have some knitting or crochet to do? Take care and keep cooking that little cheeky munchkin of yours :hug:


----------



## addie25

Glad everything is ok Luna.


----------



## addie25

:ignore:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night all, since Trin's off to bed it must be time for me too, je vais me coucher :sleep: 

Sweet dreams :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think that's lovely Addie about the song :thumbup: Only 4 more sleeps now until the transfer...:wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi turts! :wave:

it's a lazy sunday for me. i've had such a busy, yet lovely with mj. lots of activities and now we are both pooped! no babies yet, eh? going back to catch up now :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Just did massive post and lost it.

Night B and Trin and other sleepy turts.

Luna glad you and your boy are ok. Fingers crossed for another successful night :thumbup: hope you are more comfortable - B is right some knitting/crochet would be handy.

Molls I remember something about your doc now. I hope not, surely you'll be ok. But I definitely hope it works out like we want it to. I was just curious as to why you were worried... Erin was big and breech and over here they let you go 2 weeks overdue before induction so baby has time to change position. 

Lissy - it is so quiet on here, you are right. I'm busy all the time and posting is crap on this phone. Can't wait for SKY to sort the Internet out. I especially want it sorted for Hayley babies visit! 

I managed to sort our clothes out today with A LOT going to goodwill. :haha: we need another wardrobe for Adam and then a bedside table, a dressing table and a bracket for his beloved tv! Oh and loads of other things :haha: :haha: 

Watching out new SKY and loving the nature channels in HD watched something on bears, birds of paradise and now spiders!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Newbs what you get up to with MJ? The weekends go so fast :nope: it passed me by and I didn't do my homework for college!


----------



## firstbaby25

I was just thinking too. How mad, the turtle thread is to have it's one year birthday soon :-k :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all. All is well here. About 15 min walk from the car and an hour from the hospital and I'm having fairly regular contractions. Go figure eh? Oh well, what to do. I have the woods at my back in this lake shore and the kids and OH are having fun in ze water so if I find the urge to push I'll take me blanket to the woods and have myself a baby. 

Luna, glad your babe is still in the tum...sorry about the waters leaking again. These boys eh?


----------



## newbie_ttc

*gasp* Molly! u always joked about going to the woods to have Leo, and now look at you! :haha: how close are your contractions? i just saw your bump pic, how beautiful!! i think i saw Leo waving at me! :hugs:


----------



## poas

Eeek Molly,how exciting :) I hope this is it so you don't need to be induced xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Newbs what you get up to with MJ? The weekends go so fast :nope: it passed me by and I didn't do my homework for college!

naughty turtle! i hope u can find time to get your HW done! oddly enough i had a dream i was back in high school and could not remember my locker combination! :dohh: i have this dream often... i wonder what it means :-k

friday night we went to this party downtown which was pretty nice. i managed to pull together an outfit that was rather fashion forward for what i normally wear, but i got loads of compliments all night so that was rather fun :smug: yesterday was a big football game so we went to the tailgate festivities (but not the game :haha:) and hung out all afternoon. we came home and went grocery shopping and then to a restaurant for dinner. unfortunately the evening ended on a sour note b/c i thought i lost my cellular phone! after searching the vehicle and retuning to the grocery store and the restaurant with no luck i went to bed pretty upset. i got no rest and woke up this morning to search the car again. still nothing! i sulk back to the house only to look over and see my precious blackberry in the grass! :shock: it must have fallen out of my pocket earlier in the day! crazy, eh? i'm just glad i got it back. i nuv me BB :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Oooh Molly keep us updated loads of love and hugs :)


----------



## LunaLady

Molly! I hope you're doing well and maybe giving birth lake-side?? :D


----------



## mummyApril

Any news??? Hope all is well 
I have woken for night feed and it is sooooo windy outside apparently were getting the end of a hurricane? It just made my bedroom door open but no other windows are open in the house so its got some force! X


----------



## addie25

Any updates?? So my friend n I went for a mile walk. We got back to my house and changed the baby bc on the walk she puked all over herself. We then could not find car keys and stopper had puke in it so we walked the mile looking for keys in the dark n I held the 2 year old maddy the entire mile bc she wanted to stay with me. Didn't find it so my friends mom came to get the baby and we walked the mile again and no keys. Came in the house and she picked up the jacket and they keys were in the pocket ahhhhhhhhhh! Oh well stuff happens but ouch my arms hurt!


----------



## Mollykins

OH speaking for Molly. She is doing well. Mostly trying to deal with a headache and some nausea. Contractions were pretty close together when we got to the hospital but have slowed to about 8 min apart now. Been here almost 2 hours. Will update later and thank you ladies for helping to support her through this pregnancy. :)


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> OH speaking for Molly. She is doing well. Mostly trying to deal with a headache and some nausea. Contractions were pretty close together when we got to the hospital but have slowed to about 8 min apart now. Been here almost 2 hours. Will update later and thank you ladies for helping to support her through this pregnancy. :)

Thank you Mr Molly. Thinking of you borg, hope baby Leo doesn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> OH speaking for Molly. She is doing well. Mostly trying to deal with a headache and some nausea. Contractions were pretty close together when we got to the hospital but have slowed to about 8 min apart now. Been here almost 2 hours. Will update later and thank you ladies for helping to support her through this pregnancy. :)

Thank u so much for the update! Give Molly a big :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> OH speaking for Molly. She is doing well. Mostly trying to deal with a headache and some nausea. Contractions were pretty close together when we got to the hospital but have slowed to about 8 min apart now. Been here almost 2 hours. Will update later and thank you ladies for helping to support her through this pregnancy. :)

Thank you Mr Molly for updating us!! You're a saint :flower:

I hope everything goes smoothly for her and baby! Lots of hugs for her and you and the girls! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm so excited for Molly! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

I think we may have decided on a middle name.... :-k

Or at least narrowed it down to two :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Ahh hello Mollys OH thankyou for the update sending loads of love and hope she's not too uncomfortable x


----------



## mummyApril

Well James decided to stay awake tonight not sure why all bath fed changed and he just lay staring and smiling at me no crying just awake think he may be drifting off now, so will get 2 hrs sleep before getting girls ready for school yawn night all and thinking of you Molly :) x


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks mr Molly !!!

Thinking of u molls xxx 

Morning all


----------



## LunaLady

Having some minimal bleeding so they have me back on the fetal monitor. HR is good and he's still moving around. Still having what feels like BH, about every 15 minutes. The nurse doesn't seem concerned about any of it, so we continue to go with the flow!


----------



## new mummy2010

How exciting baby leo is going to make his debut

Well nadder sleep for me again he has gone from good to worse in a week he hasn't done a good stint now for well over a week and I am struggling and very narky I just hope things improve soon ,I thought we had cracked it but seems nathanial has other plans back to 3+half hourly feeds during the night and practically all yesterday I cried as I was so tired,diZzy,sick and just exhausted the joys hey! Are sometimes very hard to cope withj

I see james has been up again partying april how are you managing is jay much use when he stays over?


----------



## new mummy2010

Forgive me luna 
But what is your story as I have had no catch up time lovely ?

Hi ctrunchie how is miss L?


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Hayley! :)

my waters broke Friday night, so we have been in the L&D ward since then. Haven't been any issues and just had a bit of spotting just tonight.

And to answer your question from earlier MissEssie: I do have my own room and it is very lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh I see so bit like crunchiebum then ?

That's nice you have your own room sweetie, how is mr luna doing did he majorly panic ?

I hope your lil chap holds on in there for a few more wks ,the nursing staff do not think labour will progress then ,no?


----------



## LunaLady

DH is doing great, not stressing. The hospital staff don't thing labor is near for now, the dr said it could be two days or two weeks or he could go to term, just have to wait and see. So long as no infection presents itself, we are good :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodluck Molly :hugs: Thankyou Mr Molly for the update :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

glad ur ok luna :)


----------



## poas

Oh, I hope Molly is doing ok!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly! Trin sends her love! :hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Hey Hayley sorry you're having such a pooey time! I don't get any help from Jay really no point in tryin he is too hard to wake and if he does wake he isn't very nice person (not his fault) so iv been doing it on my own from day one lol he doesn't really do anything except a bum change here n there, I think he's having trouble gettin used to the fact his a dad x


----------



## babyhopes2010

all the best molly :hugs: x


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks Molly's OH....really appreciate the update. Please send a big hug to Molly from me :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Hope bleeding stops Luna thinking of u! I bet Molly has had her bubi now :) 
How is everyone? Lissy anymore pains? I'm so wide awake after my slumber party with James last night! Which is weird lol x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooooh and so it begins eh molly :D well I'm glad you won't have to be induced! Hope your doing well :)


----------



## poas

Just this back ache and tightening (bh?) that aren't very painful. Do any of you know if an infrared massager is ok to use at this stage as my back is really giving me some grief?


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> Hey Hayley sorry you're having such a pooey time! I don't get any help from Jay really no point in tryin he is too hard to wake and if he does wake he isn't very nice person (not his fault) so iv been doing it on my own from day one lol he doesn't really do anything except a bum change here n there, I think he's having trouble gettin used to the fact his a dad x

Thanks April:flower:

Im just so TIRED and all i get is ''so am i, i have to work'', blah blah blah 

who do they think does all the housework & washing,ironing and generally caring for and feeding their child:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Yay! Molly - well done! I hope you are ok and thank you Mr Molly for updating us. :happydance: hopefully no induction then - they induced my sister even though she was in labour :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mr Molly thankyou for update and hope Molly and baby are doing well ............i wonder if LEO is here yet? Big fat hugs for you Mollz xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley and April sorry your bebes don't sleep! It seems they are tinkers these boy babies that are turtles! I have been unable to reply Hayley but all my reply said was - wherever we go it will be good... We can pencil it in and then decide what we are doing. I will be nicely busy that day - going to work for the morning (month end) and thenseeing Hayley baby and then going on a work night out :wine:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm :-k sat here :-k wondering if I wil get away with eating breakfast later, when it is within work times, because I am not so hungry for breakfast yet you see but I know that as soon as the clock changes to 9 I'll be ravenous. :shrug: what is a girl to do...


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbs I fell asleep on you last night! I was out friday and it was sport related. I have to say tailgating sounds fun (I have a friend who talks about this all the time!) Glad you found your phone - i'd have been annoyed but the one time I did lose it I got a free upgrade to iPhone 4 and I have had this phone for like 4 months and due a natural end of contract upgrade soon :smug: 

I had a great weekend when I think about it. Drinks and fun with adam and family and then watching our new HD sky TV :cloud9: and unpacking the clothes - FINALLY! Still a work in progress my house is, BUT it could very really be looking well better by the time I get paid on the 30th!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ! 

Jaynie - sorry I have neglected u lately - it seems I can never write a post long enough these days ! X 

Hayley - big hugs - I am still powering through 2 1/2 hour feeds .... A friend bought me a sleep routine Book for newborns - obviously I read it .... Felt like a failure then have to remind myself Lauren is not yet 7lbs so is really unable to eat that much in 1 sitting !! 

Monkey - how is that little cute bump doing ? 

April - big hugs ... ! Xx 

Ita awful weather here so Lauren and I may stay in our pjs all day .... First day with no plans ! X

Lissy - my due date twin - hope its not to long for you


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie -don't worry about me, I know you are all so busy now that spermination is properly completed - t'is the sad nature of the thread. I think we should all be due date twins but the gods have not aligned to be so! Seriously though don't trip it's not like I judge us all for not having the time occassionally to respond. I used to really bothered by it and would get paranoid that no one on the thread liked me, now there are girls on here that I don't end up talking to. I always worry I am neglecting Luna. Time difference and life habits mean sometimes I am never on when Luna is! 

I think Miss LC is doing remarkably well, it's not permanent but when you are so tired I reckon the fear of NEVER sleeping takes hold! I wish I could stay in my PJ's all day :nope: work for me! It'll be over before I know it! PMA PMA PMA. Enjoy your day :thumbup: as I am sure I will!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah I didn't mind Jaynie he wasn't crying just smiley and staring at me and playin I poo u change lol how have u been? X


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie ! How could everyone not love u ....!!! U are so lovely and I love the in depth responses you make .... Well jell ! 

It's funny as I always seem to miss certain people - like newbs! Newbie I neglect you also ... Perhaps I need to negotiate a bnb hour with dh


----------



## Crunchie

And I have not had time to even add sarahs ticker ! What a mess I am


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles!

I am exhausticated today!!!! Too much nocturnal fun :blush:

Off to find Molly's "I'm in labour" post and catch up :coffee:


----------



## mummyApril

Oooh James is a fighter! He doesn't want to sleep this morning housework it is then...


----------



## mummyApril

Hey crunchie how are you? X


----------



## mummyApril

Oohh I see Molly :) how is everything? X


----------



## TrinityMom

I am such a leaky git. Molly's OH's message thanking us for our support made me :cry: at my desk! I tried to disguise it by putting head down and drinking my cappuccino :haha:

Lissy, an infrared lamp is fine on your back. I walk around with my wheaty bag on my back all the time

We have the most beautiful bunches of flowers in the shop. They make me want to steal them all and take them home! I planted (via my gardener :haha:) so much in the garden this weekend. I bought 31 trays of seedlings and a whole lot of bags of plants. So hopefully the garden will start to look like something now that birthday party season has started! I have the most stunning phantom petunias in the pots at our entrance, surrounded with different colour elysium. These aren't mine but they look like this
https://georgeweigel.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/petunia.black_.velvet.jpg

Work DH is driving me nuts :wacko: He is in such a bad mood and is moaning and complaining and moaning CONSTANTLY!!! Life is so unfair. Life sucks. No one loves me. I'm all alone. I do everything for everyone and no one does anything for me..except you...but no one else. Grrrrr! Feel like smacking him on the side of the head!

I'm going with my mom to book my ticket for Cape Town for to go see Tori this afternoon! I can't wait! My mom is giving me the flight for my birthday :happydance: ANd then I have to go buy stuff for Toine's party. Work is DEAD quiet today. I could just lie on my exam couch and go to sleep :sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

*MOLLY!!!!!!!!!!*:hugs:

Or Molly's Dh :haha:


----------



## poas

Thanks Trin, the only info I found said no in preg but I thought that prob meant early on? And I am determined not to take pain relief through this preg/labour etc so the massager should really help :)
Jaynie you sound quite down,although I may be reading too much into smaller phrases,but you sound how I get before I shut down on people?I really hope that isn't the case xx
Crunchie-I am cool with the wait till due date(no longer than that though!!!) just wish my body wasn't playing tricks on me!
Big love to all turtles xx


----------



## firstbaby25

I know that's what I mean about certain people but I used to post a big reply and then wonder why I didn't get a reply! :haha: now I work too and have things to do - I do it and realise it's not bad :blush:. How was your night of unbroken sleep lover? Did DH cope?

April I seen your status and it is so much easier when they are awake and pleasant! I am ok thanks you, my weeks are flying by and next month I think I can get OH back in the TTC saddle. I am trying to do it so I don't mess up my course cause I have paid for it :haha: I think that next month I'll be right for a go at TTC :spermy: 

Trin - I hate that! We all have a hard life at times and although I can whinge about it I know I am bad when I feel like your work DH usually I pick up a day or so later. It's so not fair when someone at work is like that! I mean we doin't like working none of us never mind having to go and then listen to everyone else's woes! :haha: - hope he cheers up soon :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Thanks Trin, the only info I found said no in preg but I thought that prob meant early on? And I am determined not to take pain relief through this preg/labour etc so the massager should really help :)
> Jaynie you sound quite down,although I may be reading too much into smaller phrases,but you sound how I get before I shut down on people?I really hope that isn't the case xx
> Crunchie-I am cool with the wait till due date(no longer than that though!!!) just wish my body wasn't playing tricks on me!
> Big love to all turtles xx

Did you get much sleep? I am ok, better than I was - sometimes it only takes one thing when you have fragile minds like me :hugs: - we went out and had a ball on Friday night, really cheered me up - I/we stayed with family and we had a right laugh and what's more I learned that other couples have problems too. Unfortunately they asked when we thought we would have kids, peopledo this when you have been together as long as we have and when you live where we do (people are incredibly young) so that wasn't great. However, last week I thought I was going to end up back at the docs on the meds - like I was cracking up (like Trin's work DH - woe is me). But I am on the up now and life isn't so bad. I hope you find that the massager works and that ESme comes out soon and makes you comfy in your own skin again.

Any news on Harri?


----------



## new mummy2010

Going to attempt a Hayley styled colourful catch up for the first time in ages!!! HERE GOES :thumbup:






Sarachka said:


> wow look what I just found doing a search for 'matryoshka' on ebay!!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bugaboo...s_Strollers&hash=item336b966176#ht_5590wt_905
> 
> [/COLOR]


Sezi this pram is soooo you and i can just picture you pushing a similer one (i know you will not buy this one as its early for a pram)around your local baby shops ,its adorable you MUST get one:thumbup:. How is BIG boy coming to terms with the prospect of becoming a daddy again?? Have you told your mummy yet or is she still on her holiday? I hope your doing swell and that your pea is growing good and strong:hugs:





HollyMonkey said:


> My mum won First Prize in the LARGEST POTATO category at a horticultural show todayhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Respect/0010.gif
> 
> She also won First Prize in the handicrafts section with an amazing intricate hand stitched quilt, and a total of 60 pence prize money, 30p per 1st prize. Don't spend it all at once mum :rofl:


:happydance:this is obviously where you get your talents from B:thumbup:you should send your courgette crop over to be entered:thumbup:that is like a well ace prize fund :haha:she will be able to buy Holly some minichedders with it (maybe:shrug:)
The piccy of Holly wheeling and dealing in her high chair was so funny :haha:gave me my one and only laugh yesterday




babyhopes2010 said:


> does everyone have my FB?

I dont know do i:shrug:find me im poops at finding peeps but i will have a go later !!! Any joy on the house front?? And any recent pot pic's for us ?:kiss:



addie25 said:


> I am such a dork! I mean really! I have a twitter now and I follow some of the people on Glee and the guy who plays Kurt is my favorite. When I lost the baby I would not show emotion to my family I just looked dead but every night I would listen to that character sing the song "I want to hold your hand" on youtube and I cried and for some reason it helped me so much to just let it out. So anyway I just tweeted him saying him singing that song really helped me (didn't say anything about a baby) just that it helped me and thank you. I mean if I were a singer and I knew one of my performances helped someone I would feel amazing so maybe he will be glad he helped someone bc really that song and the way he sang it helped me tuns.


That is such a nice thing to do addie im sure it will mean alot to him,i have some songs that have helped me through things:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> I think that's lovely Addie about the song :thumbup: Only 4 more sleeps now until the transfer...:wohoo:

wow addie only 3 sleeps now :happydance:im sooooo excited for you :hugs:



firstbaby25 said:


> I was just thinking too. How mad, the turtle thread is to have it's one year birthday soon :-k :happydance:

when is this:shrug:



firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley and April sorry your bebes don't sleep! It seems they are tinkers these boy babies that are turtles! I have been unable to reply Hayley but all my reply said was - wherever we go it will be good... We can pencil it in and then decide what we are doing. I will be nicely busy that day - going to work for the morning (month end) and thenseeing Hayley baby and then going on a work night out :wine:

is it the 30th sep:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley - Oct 22nd - Molly's first post!


----------



## Mollykins

Baby Leo Alexander born 12 September at 0046 and 9lbs 4oz


----------



## TrinityMom

*CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY, DH AND GIRLS!!!!!*

https://www.divaglitter.com/graphic//cat/congrats-comments/its_a_boy.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

ummm not that impressed with that lol


----------



## Essie

Hayley, sounds like you had a rough night with Nate. Could he be going through a growth spurt? I've found every couple of weeks we have a night where all Lyra wants to do is feed and the HV suggested it's probably a growth spurt. 

April, doesn't sound like you got much sleep either, but it's lovely when they just want to sit and look at you isn't it? Now that Lyra sleeps more at night I miss that time in the middle of the night where she just wanted to snuggle with me.

Luna, I hope the bleeding settles down :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Congratulations Molly and Mr Molly

:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> ummm not that impressed with that lol

With what :shrug: I don't geddit?


----------



## HollyMonkey

CONGRATULATIONS Mr and Mrs MOLLYKINS!

LEO THE LION IS HERE!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bebe-grrrr-559.gif

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly and Oh and girls! Congratulations :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :baby: :baby:. So glad it worked out how you wanted it to :) i'm so happy for you all.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Better out than in hey Mollz? Can't wait for pics :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh Pictures :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Baby Leo Alexander born 12 September at 0046 and 9lbs 4oz


congrats :flower:
wow he is a fine weight :winkwink:
hope your all doing well 




firstbaby25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> ummm not that impressed with that lol
> 
> With what :shrug: I don't geddit?Click to expand...

my post seems like i hardly wrote nadder!!


im off to try & get screamy screamy to sleep and then me cos i feel like poo:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm starting out my TWW with what I am suspecting is the flu. Perhaps being sick will help the time pass?? :)
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies? Where are you on the TWW? Any symptoms?? Let me live vicariously through you all! :haha:
> 
> Lots of sticky baby :dust: to you all! Here's to hoping we all get our :bfp: this cycle. :happydance:

Remember this Molly? 

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> What do you think? Do I just have wishful Christmas line eye?? It is a bit easier to see in real life...

And this?

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley hope you get some rest :hugs:

I'm terrified today because yesterday and today have been nausea free :nope: But am keeping myself busy on my picture composition to take my mind off it:sad2: I did ask yesterday if anyone had that and no one answered which all means you didn't:cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley hope you get some rest :hugs:
> 
> I'm terrified today because yesterday and today have been nausea free :nope: But am keeping myself busy on my picture composition to take my mind off it:sad2: I did ask yesterday if anyone had that and no one answered which all means you didn't:cry:

Preggy brain :dohh: I thought I had commented. I had several nausea-free days before the voms started in earnest. And even then, during the day I was ok some days and then the voms would suddenly hit


----------



## TrinityMom

I am a terrible person! I have this patient that is REALLY creepy. I don't think there is really anything wrong with him other than acne but he comes in and talks about all these sexual things. And he often doesn't make an appointment and just comes in and talks. So today he popped in and I lied and said I'm fully booked and he had to come back on Wednesday :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

*WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*

Welcome to the world Leo!!!!!!

Congratulations Molly, Mr Molly and the girls :cloud9: So happy he's finally here :happydance:

Well done Moll..._*you did it!!!! *_:kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi All,

Sorry I'm a tad quiet..I'm trying to keep up but Cara is having a vommy day - we're on our third outfit already! I've got a friend coming round for lunch as well, so in between voms I'm trying to tidy up....it's not working.

Anyway, fabbo news about Molly...come on Esme..where are you??

Have great days all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley hope you get some rest :hugs:
> 
> I'm terrified today because yesterday and today have been nausea free :nope: But am keeping myself busy on my picture composition to take my mind off it:sad2: I did ask yesterday if anyone had that and no one answered which all means you didn't:cry:
> 
> Preggy brain :dohh: I thought I had commented. I had several nausea-free days before the voms started in earnest. And even then, during the day I was ok some days and then the voms would suddenly hitClick to expand...

Thanks Trin:hugs: My mum just said 'pah!' and that she was hardly even slightly queasy with her girls and absolutely nothing with my brother, so I'm hoping it's just a boy baby thing, but Luna was vomming for America with a boy so I can't help worrying. I am a bit silly though because I wasn't sick with Holly either, just the occasional travel sick feeling, it's just I don't like symptoms to come and go and make me get my knickers in a twist :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm wel jel of Cara's morning sickness :haha: Only joking Kit, I hope her little tum settles soon :hugs: Talking of little tums, Holly's tomato and mozarella pasta is ready....

Catch you later girls, Congrats again Molly :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I am a terrible person! I have this patient that is REALLY creepy. I don't think there is really anything wrong with him other than acne but he comes in and talks about all these sexual things. And he often doesn't make an appointment and just comes in and talks. So today he popped in and I lied and said I'm fully booked and he had to come back on Wednesday :blush:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/Peureux09.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

INVESTMENT

How enviously I watched the rose bush bear her bud ~
Such an easy, Lovely birth.
And at that moment I wished the sweet myth were true ~
That I could pluck you, my child, from some green vine
But now as you breathe, through flesh that was mine
Gently in the small circle of my arms, I see the wisdom of investment
The easy gift is easy to forget.
But what is bought with coin of pain ~
Is dearly kept
~ Carol Lynn Pearson, Reprinted from Beginnings


----------



## Crunchie

Wow molly !!! Congrats 

I bet he is amazing - he shares my wondeful Nans birthday ! My
Mum wanted me to have Lauren on the 12th so she will want to adopt you xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Oh trin !!!! He sounds awful


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congrats molly glad he's finally here and no nasty induction Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Ginge - how you feeling hun


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley hope you get some rest :hugs:
> 
> I'm terrified today because yesterday and today have been nausea free :nope: But am keeping myself busy on my picture composition to take my mind off it:sad2: I did ask yesterday if anyone had that and no one answered which all means you didn't:cry:
> 
> Preggy brain :dohh: I thought I had commented. I had several nausea-free days before the voms started in earnest. And even then, during the day I was ok some days and then the voms would suddenly hitClick to expand...

B - you little cutey i wasnt on here yesterday! but my days i deffo had this! i kept saying to dave i hope baby is ok then it would return back a few days later and i would be vomiting everywhere! haha! And i swore i would never unappreciate a day of not feeling vom-tastic! Enjoy it!


----------



## cassie04

Awwwww mollykins! how lovely jubbly you get to meet your little love bug leo!:happydance: I cant wait to see pictures of him! Take care and speak soon!:hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm feeling great thanks crunchie no stress no worry no problem :) my life is so much lighter without him, will always love him but it wasn't going to work!


----------



## cassie04

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm feeling great thanks crunchie no stress no worry no problem :) my life is so much lighter without him, will always love him but it wasn't going to work!

Glad you feeling good about things ginge! your an example of girl power! :thumbup: you deserve so much more!


----------



## cassie04

ADDIE ADDIE ADDIE OI OI OI! :haha: Isn't it your transfer in like a couple of days?!?!?!?!? im so freakin excited for you chick!:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit has a pic in her inbox. :-=


----------



## mummyApril

Congratulations Molly! You finally got to meet your little boy! Ahh I can't wait to meet him! Hope you are feeling ok! We were almost twinsies you just a month after lol soooo happy for you :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Kit has a pic in her inbox. :-=

Too much, I just BBM'd Kit:haha: She'll have to ask her friend to hold on a moment!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley hope you get some rest :hugs:
> 
> I'm terrified today because yesterday and today have been nausea free :nope: But am keeping myself busy on my picture composition to take my mind off it:sad2: I did ask yesterday if anyone had that and no one answered which all means you didn't:cry:
> 
> Preggy brain :dohh: I thought I had commented. I had several nausea-free days before the voms started in earnest. And even then, during the day I was ok some days and then the voms would suddenly hitClick to expand...
> 
> B - you little cutey i wasnt on here yesterday! but my days i deffo had this! i kept saying to dave i hope baby is ok then it would return back a few days later and i would be vomiting everywhere! haha! And i swore i would never unappreciate a day of not feeling vom-tastic! Enjoy it!Click to expand...

Thanks Cassie:hugs: Hopefully it's just mother nature being kind and not cruel for once!:thumbup: Reassuring to hear that you and Trin had days without:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

I was goin to bbm her but I thought I'd wait just incase we all did it at once haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cruuuuuuunnnchhieeeee! I https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0056.gif your new avatar

Ginge, I'm glad you're feeling good and positive :hugs: Has af shown up yet?


----------



## mummyApril

I just had a lovely nap could of slept all day! But my mums coming over! So got to dash about do a quick tidy up x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I was goin to bbm her but I thought I'd wait just incase we all did it at once haha

:haha: peer pressure


----------



## Essie

DH got out his winter coat last week and in the pocket was a receipt for my pregnancy test which showed my definite BFP :) I'm going to put it in Lyra's baby book.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> DH got out his winter coat last week and in the pocket was a receipt for my pregnancy test which showed my definite BFP :) I'm going to put it in Lyra's baby book.

If this one of mine sticks dust:) there are going to be alot of receipts in the baby book:blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i hide my reciepts....well :blush: destroy them! :haha: so Dh doesnt see them lol

Yey Molly :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> What do you think? Do I just have wishful Christmas line eye?? It is a bit easier to see in real life...
> 
> And this?
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/hola.gifClick to expand...

awww i love it :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have amusing pictures of Holly, I just tried her denim dress on her and it's WAAAAAAYYY too big but she loves it and wants to keep it on :haha: And to add to the look, she's wearing my cheap fake Crocs I got at the campsite on holiday, on the wrong feet :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Yay congrats Molly!!!!!! Welcome baby Leo!!!!!!!!

Hi Cassie how r u feeling!! My transfer is Thursday!!!
B it'd ok not to vom some days. U have if scan soooooo soon!!!
Trin oh my what an odd guy that is!!
Everyone else I have to go back n have a better read bc I'm on my phone but I did see some little boys r not sleeping well. Oh turtle boys let your moms sleep.

Ouch this
morning dh gave me my shot and then yelled BLOOD I Turn n he has blood dripping on his hands from my back :cry: I start crying not bc it hurt but bc bloods drippin then I feel like I'm going to pass out from seeing blood :dohh:Now hes laughing at my reaction ahhh We r going in tomorrow so 
they can teach us again how to give these shots bc one nurse sYs lower back one says love handle I'm so confused n I hateeeeee these shots!!!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit has a pic in her inbox. :-=
> 
> Too much, I just BBM'd Kit:haha: She'll have to ask her friend to hold on a moment!!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

*Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....*:cloud9:

Molly and family proudly present Leo Alexander...


----------



## Crunchie

ohhh monkey you have to stick the opk progression in the baby book...


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> *Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....*:cloud9:
> 
> Molly and family proudly present Leo....
> 
> View attachment 264108

he is amazing :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

He is soooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> *Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....*:cloud9:
> 
> Molly and family proudly present Leo....
> 
> View attachment 264108
> 
> 
> he is amazing :cloud9:Click to expand...

awwwwww.......everytime i see a baby turtle i get so excited about mine:yipee:
Congrats Mr & Mrs Molly :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

Ok i know you get a bad back during the "large stages of pregnancy" but my goodness my back is aching rather a lot recently! unless im just getting a bad back?!?!?!But surely you back is not meant to ache cos of pregnancy at 15 weeks!?:shrug:

Ohhh Ohhhh my best mate is coming up today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I was on skype to her when i thought i was pregnant and she made me take a pregnacy test while chatting to her on skype so we kinda found out together!hahahaha :haha:) anyhooooo.... Her and her boyfriend are staying here tonight then tomorrow me and my friend are going away for a couple of days for some girly time and leaving the boys to do.....well boy stuff:shrug: so if im not on here for a few days i havent fallen of the planet! im just on a mission:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> *Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....*:cloud9:
> 
> Molly and family proudly present Leo Alexander...
> 
> View attachment 264108

I'm in love what a handsome little dude :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

B have you decided to get an early scan?


----------



## Essie

awww Leo is so handsome . Another gorgeous turtle boy :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Awww Molly what a little treasure :cloud9: You must be so in love!


----------



## Essie

I had grand plans to impress DH when he gets home by having already prepared a bolgonaise for dinner in the slow cooker. Lyra is happily sitting in her chair so i went to get all the bits ready and found the mince has gone off :dohh: We've already been to the supermarket once this morning (nearly getting blown across the car park!) but looks like we'll have to go again later. There go my domestic goddess plans. But i suppose this would never happen to a true domestic goddess, as they'd be organised and such.


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> B have you decided to get an early scan?

Oooo yes I always get early scans, but the lady told me there was no point coming in toooooo early if I had no pain or bleeding, I have a scan on 20th September, next Monday:thumbup: So this time next week I will be very nervous in the waiting room:haha:


----------



## addie25

Well my doctor said it is perfectly normal what happened this morning but I am sorry when you see your blood dripping off your husbands hand ITS NOT NORMAL god knows what he hit to create that much blood. I feel bad for him because he feels bad but it's not his fault he is not a doctor.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Addie :hugs: I'm not expecting to vomit particularly, since I never did with Holly, but would like some more nausea sensations. I have a slight kind of background nausea at the moment I think, which is nice since it usually comes on a couple of hours after lunch.

Crunchieeee, I'll also need to put the fertile CM samples in too :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you ladies... and a special thanks to Kit for posting for me. :kiss:
He is exactly as I thought (personality/temperment wise I mean) very mellow guy. :cool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not surprised you hate the shots Addie, they sound horrible!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Thank you ladies... and a special thanks to Kit for posting for me. :kiss:
> He is exactly as I thought (personali/temperment wise I mean) very mellow guy. :cool:

THATS AMAZING!!!!! Can't wait to hear birth story and see more pictures!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

How are you Mollz? Wasn't too painful I hope? Have you had some sleep yet?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm not surprised you hate the shots Addie, they sound horrible!

I didn't hate them as badly till today. I mean that was pretty scary and I don't want to hear that thats normal I want them to watch him give me the shots bc that was a lot of blood I mean it destroyed my panties I was wearing it dripped down my back. NOT OK... (sorry for TMI)


----------



## Essie

B - the 20th is Tuesday. Is your scan on the 20th or on Monday?


----------



## Essie

Can't wait to hear your birth story Molls. And see more pics :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Addie, that experience of your shot today sounds awful :hugs: glad you are going back to check his technique, that much blood doesnt sound normal. I don't know what type of injections you're having but no injection I've ever given has produced as much blood as that.


----------



## Crunchie

hey essie...I am trying to prepare a cottage pie... I need to pump then get cracking.....not sure I am going to pull this off lol


----------



## Essie

Has anyone heard from Littlespy? I expect she's busy with Maisie but would love to know how she's doing.


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> hey essie...I am trying to prepare a cottage pie... I need to pump then get cracking.....not sure I am going to pull this off lol

Hope you are more successful than me with your dinner prep! I'm cuddling lyra instead, much more fun anyway.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics for general entertainment before I return to my painting, by which point Holly will hopefully be napping. She's getting annoyed with me painting her toys and keeps reaching up on tippy toes and taking them off the table:haha: The Clearblue is just a fun pic I did last week, I wanted to take it before the control line window was hit by the wee:haha: Yeah I know I'm weird :fool: And Holly's dress I made with close up of ruched sleeve detail...
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









022.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> How are you Mollz? Wasn't too painful I hope? Have you had some sleep yet?

All I cam say is I FEEL like I just gave birth to a 9lbs 4oz baby. Ouch. But conaidering all that, I'm doing well. :thumbup: I haven't slept yet.... been awake for nearly 24 hours.


----------



## addie25

OMG SUCH A CUTE DRESS!!! I wish I knew how to make outfits like that!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Supermodel in oversized dress...

Thanks Essie!!! Yep it's Tuesday not Monday:dohh: Sorry about your mincemeat:hugs: That's always happening to me with avocados, I get all excited about them and they're black inside:nope:
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2









030.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2









032.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

I deffo feel a bit sicky now :yipee: See ya later lovelies xxx Leo be a good little turtle man for Mollykins :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Opps essie I am also cuddling Lauren .... Time for me to be on a diet anyway x


----------



## Crunchie

Molly ! 9lb 4 ..... You are my hero


----------



## Crunchie

Holly looks gorgeous ! 

U know my friend you can not wear black to my wedding girl .... Well considering I have not seen her in months she suddenly wants to spend the day with me ! Errrr no ... U had no time for me before Lauren ! 

Moan over ...


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I have amusing pictures of Holly, I just tried her denim dress on her and it's WAAAAAAYYY too big but she loves it and wants to keep it on :haha: And to add to the look, she's wearing my cheap fake Crocs I got at the campsite on holiday, on the wrong feet :dohh:


was gonna say pics pics please .............but i found them!!!
adorable as per!!!



kit_cat said:


> *Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....*:cloud9:
> 
> Molly and family proudly present Leo Alexander...
> 
> View attachment 264108

HELLO LEO gorgeous Molly well done:hugs:



Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How are you Mollz? Wasn't too painful I hope? Have you had some sleep yet?
> 
> All I cam say is I FEEL like I just gave birth to a 9lbs 4oz baby. Ouch. But conaidering all that, I'm doing well. :thumbup: I haven't slept yet.... been awake for nearly 24 hours.Click to expand...

Get some sleep already he went be mellow for long:haha:

ouchy ouchy i feel your pain as i sit with my legs crossed a whole 1lb more than nathanial!!!


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> B have you decided to get an early scan?
> 
> Oooo yes I always get early scans, but the lady told me there was no point coming in toooooo early if I had no pain or bleeding, I have a scan on 20th September, next Monday:thumbup: So this time next week I will be very nervous in the waiting room:haha:Click to expand...

How freaking exciting :happydance: will u put some pictures up for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly Leo is absolutely gorgeous! I am in love! well done mama x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Leo is gorgeous molly well done :cloud9: get some sleep :)


----------



## LunaLady

Molly!!!! Yay for Leo's arrival!!! I assume it wasn't a lake side birth? ;)
I am just on my phone now but I will do a proper catch up in a bit after DH wakes up :)

No more bleeding for me! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll deffo put pics up Cassie if all is well. I'm too scared about seeing another empty sac just at the moment to get excited about my scan though, or no hb or extra uterine or something. All too scary for me! BUT I've just had a good hour or so of nausea which has been fixed by Philadelphia cheese spread on toast with tinned tomatoes on top :munch: so I'm feeling pregnant again :haha: Your backache could be coincidence, or the relaxing effect of hormones making it achey? Relaxin or Prolactin or something it's called, can't remember, but it can cause aches and pains I do believe :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Luna, that's good that you've stopped bleeding :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*WELCOME TO THE WORLD LEO!!! CONGRATS MOLLY!! *:hugs: 

9.4 lbs :bodyb: i think u took the prize for having the biggest baby!! And he is just so handsome!! can't wait to hear the birth story!


----------



## emandi

CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly he is a beaut! I nuv him already. Give him a squeeze from me :thumbup: and GET SOME REST! Hopefully we will be bombarded with pics in the inner sanctum too :hugs: 

I am just having a coronation chicken sandwich :munch: when I come back from dinner I will pretty much have 1h30m left :happydance: 

Cassie - your friend staying and all that sounds great! I wish I had the resource to do stuff like that still but ££ is tight.


----------



## firstbaby25

EMANDI! Are you finding out what you are having soon? DO YOU KNOW? :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> *WELCOME TO THE WORLD LEO!!! CONGRATS MOLLY!! *:hugs:
> 
> 9.4 lbs :bodyb: i think u took the prize for having the biggest baby!! And he is just so handsome!! can't wait to hear the birth story!

Yes Leo has taken the crown from Lyra as biggest turtle babe so far.


----------



## cassie04

My belly has been twinging like MAD today! twinge twinge twinge! Last time i had a day like this i woke up to a bump........fingers crossed for an ever growing bump! 

oooh mummies i have a question for you and your first time bebe's ......My lecturer, friend, daves friend have all said i should feel the first flutter soon :/ but my midwife told me first time pregnancy usually feel something from 18-22 weeks. But these are all first time mummies and they had theres early. When did you get yours?


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly he is a beaut! I nuv him already. Give him a squeeze from me :thumbup: and GET SOME REST! Hopefully we will be bombarded with pics in the inner sanctum too :hugs:
> 
> I am just having a coronation chicken sandwich :munch: when I come back from dinner I will pretty much have 1h30m left :happydance:
> 
> Cassie - your friend staying and all that sounds great! I wish I had the resource to do stuff like that still but ££ is tight.

Hi gorgeous! Well she is driving and were staying at a friends so it really wont cost many £ sometimes you just need to have a girly couple of nights! hows things with u and adam :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had mine at 14 weeks Cassie :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO THE WORLD LEO!!! CONGRATS MOLLY!! *:hugs:
> 
> 9.4 lbs :bodyb: i think u took the prize for having the biggest baby!! And he is just so handsome!! can't wait to hear the birth story!
> 
> Yes Leo has taken the crown from Lyra as biggest turtle babe so far.Click to expand...

I always thought Molly had the biggest bump! It was massivo even at 5 months!


----------



## LunaLady

Cassie, I also started feeling flutters at 14-15 weeks. Felt like gas bubbles or just a gurgle in my tum. It took me a few weeks to really solidify that it was baby moving around in there :thumbup:

And B - I DID have days without nausea, if you can believe it!! Those days were such teasers... :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Lunes :hugs: I've actually been feeling quite sick this afternoon, so that's good!


----------



## cassie04

Thanks girlies! im so scared of missing them! :dohh: well im pretty sure these are just twinges...stretch strech streching away! oooh but what was lovely this morning i had a play with my doppler and i can hear baba's heartbeat just under my belly button how much it has risen!:thumbup:

Hows u luna loo?!?


----------



## cassie04

Time for a decaf- will you be joining me b? I know how much you like your coffee in the afternoon too!:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly he is a beaut! I nuv him already. Give him a squeeze from me :thumbup: and GET SOME REST! Hopefully we will be bombarded with pics in the inner sanctum too :hugs:
> 
> I am just having a coronation chicken sandwich :munch: when I come back from dinner I will pretty much have 1h30m left :happydance:
> 
> Cassie - your friend staying and all that sounds great! I wish I had the resource to do stuff like that still but ££ is tight.
> 
> Hi gorgeous! Well she is driving and were staying at a friends so it really wont cost many £ sometimes you just need to have a girly couple of nights! hows things with u and adam :hugs:Click to expand...

Better - I guess the night out gave us something positive to think about. I know, if I see 'girls' they usually come to mine or I go my mum's with my sister and friends! I wish that I had a good friend who had a partner to be adam's friend! Think that's the only thing that would stop me doing what you are doing! There would be a lad there. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Lunes :hugs: I've actually been feeling quite sick this afternoon, so that's good!

Good! :thumbup: Don't wish too hard for those queasies! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had to stop my painting for a bit, Holly insists on playing upstairs and I need to keep an eye on her, she's at that dangerous 'why don't I eat small pieces of lego and try to climb over the stairgate' age.


----------



## LunaLady

On my lappy, now, so a proper congratulations post is in order!

Congratulations to Molly, Mr Molly and Girlies on the arrival of Leo Alexander! *What a handsome boy he is!*

I'm so happy he arrived before the induction! He just wanted to do things his way! :thumbup:

I hope you're doing well Molly and thanks for the prompt piccy :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

i have just booked a holiday to centre parcs for the summer :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Time for a decaf- will you be joining me b? I know how much you like your coffee in the afternoon too!:hugs:

I've just had a delicious non decaf tea :blush: but I'm sure a wee decaf coffee wouldn't do any harm. I must say I've gone off coffee a bit with this pregnancy lark, especially considering I'm a big fan normally. I'm dreaming of chocolate cake here, but I'm not allowed it :cry: and the thought of a natural yoghurt and an apple is only medium appealing. Are you going to have your customary banana with your decaf Cassie? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Centre Parks is very posh April, it'll be fab! Where and when?


----------



## LunaLady

Just a few little updates..

No more bleeding. So I just had two pads yesterday that had just one or two spots each of pink blood - nothing major. And no more since then. Very little leaking since then, too!!

Still no major contracting - just BH as far as I can tell, and I had hardly any last night. 

I got a good night's sleep! Slept from about 11 - 1:30am and then had to pee and after that slept from about 2am-6am. Was lovely! I feel much better today. DH got some pretty good sleep, too. The couch folds out into a bed here next to me, so he's not suffering too badly :thumbup:

Oh, there's a slideshow of the L&D ward on the hospital website and they use the room I'm in for the pictures of the patient room! Here it is: https://www.valleymed.org/Our_Services/Birth_Center/birthtour.html

I was scheduled to have the 3 hr GD test this morning, but I've opted to refuse it and my nurse today said that's a good idea. Because I failed the 1 hr, they have been testing my fast BG in the morning and 2 hrs after each meal, so I figure that nothing much would change if I failed the 3 hr, so what really was the point? The nurse said she agreed and that avoiding having that much sugar right now is a good idea. I was happy she felt confident. I am perfectly capable of managing it all with diet, and they are happy to allow me to do that. The lancets here at the hospital sure are intense, though! I kinda want my nice gentle one from home! :haha:

Well, as I've been playing on my lappy I've been hooked up to the monitor to check up on baby and he's been kicking pretty much for the last 30 minutes! What a crazy guy. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

ETA: My nurse also said that the steroids I got over the weekend likely have skewed all of my numbers, as well. Once the steroids are out of my system my sugars should stabilize a bit easier. :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> EMANDI! Are you finding out what you are having soon? DO YOU KNOW? :wohoo:

I will try, have a scan in 2 weeks time (22.09). I bet it's a girl :winkwink:.


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Time for a decaf- will you be joining me b? I know how much you like your coffee in the afternoon too!:hugs:
> 
> I've just had a delicious non decaf tea :blush: but I'm sure a wee decaf coffee wouldn't do any harm. I must say I've gone off coffee a bit with this pregnancy lark, especially considering I'm a big fan normally. I'm dreaming of chocolate cake here, but I'm not allowed it :cry: and the thought of a natural yoghurt and an apple is only medium appealing. Are you going to have your customary banana with your decaf Cassie? :haha:Click to expand...

I've literally just swigged my coffee then dashed into the kitchen to get a banana!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> Just a few little updates..
> 
> No more bleeding. So I just had two pads yesterday that had just one or two spots each of pink blood - nothing major. And no more since then. Very little leaking since then, too!!
> 
> Still no major contracting - just BH as far as I can tell, and I had hardly any last night.
> 
> I got a good night's sleep! Slept from about 11 - 1:30am and then had to pee and after that slept from about 2am-6am. Was lovely! I feel much better today. DH got some pretty good sleep, too. The couch folds out into a bed here next to me, so he's not suffering too badly :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, there's a slideshow of the L&D ward on the hospital website and they use the room I'm in for the pictures of the patient room! Here it is: https://www.valleymed.org/Our_Services/Birth_Center/birthtour.html
> 
> I was scheduled to have the 3 hr GD test this morning, but I've opted to refuse it and my nurse today said that's a good idea. Because I failed the 1 hr, they have been testing my fast BG in the morning and 2 hrs after each meal, so I figure that nothing much would change if I failed the 3 hr, so what really was the point? The nurse said she agreed and that avoiding having that much sugar right now is a good idea. I was happy she felt confident. I am perfectly capable of managing it all with diet, and they are happy to allow me to do that. The lancets here at the hospital sure are intense, though! I kinda want my nice gentle one from home! :haha:
> 
> Well, as I've been playing on my lappy I've been hooked up to the monitor to check up on baby and he's been kicking pretty much for the last 30 minutes! What a crazy guy. :haha:



As if luna! The birth centre is bea-ti-full!:cloud9: Im very jealous and it sounds like you are in lovely hands! im glad your better! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> EMANDI! Are you finding out what you are having soon? DO YOU KNOW? :wohoo:
> 
> I will try, have a scan in 2 weeks time (22.09). I bet it's a girl :winkwink:.Click to expand...

Don't be doing anything on my part - just curious as to know what you are having! I can wait for the birth though :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Yes it is B I love it there it reminds me of Canada, were going to the elvedon forest in Suffolk I'm excited for our own jacuzzi bath! Were going in July so a while yet as I'm paying off in bits not one chunk! X


----------



## mummyApril

Great stuff Luna :) will take a look at ur room when I get on the lappy :) x


----------



## Crunchie

Luna !!! you have a dvd player and posh bathroom.... I bet you do not get given beans for lunch !!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit has a pic in her inbox. :-=
> 
> Too much, I just BBM'd Kit:haha: She'll have to ask her friend to hold on a moment!!Click to expand...

My friend was really quite obliging :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> My belly has been twinging like MAD today! twinge twinge twinge! Last time i had a day like this i woke up to a bump........fingers crossed for an ever growing bump!
> 
> oooh mummies i have a question for you and your first time bebe's ......My lecturer, friend, daves friend have all said i should feel the first flutter soon :/ but my midwife told me first time pregnancy usually feel something from 18-22 weeks. But these are all first time mummies and they had theres early. When did you get yours?

I think I felt Cara at about 16 weeks Cassie :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Lunes :hugs: I've actually been feeling quite sick this afternoon, so that's good!

Yay for the voms:thumbup: I too had days off from feeling :sick: so don't worry my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i have just booked a holiday to centre parcs for the summer :)

:yipee:

I NUV Centre Parcs :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Just a few little updates..
> 
> No more bleeding. So I just had two pads yesterday that had just one or two spots each of pink blood - nothing major. And no more since then. Very little leaking since then, too!!
> 
> Still no major contracting - just BH as far as I can tell, and I had hardly any last night.
> 
> I got a good night's sleep! Slept from about 11 - 1:30am and then had to pee and after that slept from about 2am-6am. Was lovely! I feel much better today. DH got some pretty good sleep, too. The couch folds out into a bed here next to me, so he's not suffering too badly :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, there's a slideshow of the L&D ward on the hospital website and they use the room I'm in for the pictures of the patient room! Here it is: https://www.valleymed.org/Our_Services/Birth_Center/birthtour.html
> 
> I was scheduled to have the 3 hr GD test this morning, but I've opted to refuse it and my nurse today said that's a good idea. Because I failed the 1 hr, they have been testing my fast BG in the morning and 2 hrs after each meal, so I figure that nothing much would change if I failed the 3 hr, so what really was the point? The nurse said she agreed and that avoiding having that much sugar right now is a good idea. I was happy she felt confident. I am perfectly capable of managing it all with diet, and they are happy to allow me to do that. The lancets here at the hospital sure are intense, though! I kinda want my nice gentle one from home! :haha:
> 
> Well, as I've been playing on my lappy I've been hooked up to the monitor to check up on baby and he's been kicking pretty much for the last 30 minutes! What a crazy guy. :haha:

Thanks for the update m'love :flower:

This is all looking very positive for your little man staying where he is for a little longer which is a good thing :happydance: 

It's a good job you're so clued in to GD/BG and how to manage it all...I'd be :wacko:

So glad you're all doing ok :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> EMANDI! Are you finding out what you are having soon? DO YOU KNOW? :wohoo:
> 
> I will try, have a scan in 2 weeks time (22.09). I bet it's a girl :winkwink:.Click to expand...

:wohoo:

Emandi, I miss you so much....:cry:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> ETA: My nurse also said that the steroids I got over the weekend likely have skewed all of my numbers, as well. Once the steroids are out of my system my sugars should stabilize a bit easier. :thumbup:

Our patients get steroids a lot and it sends a lot of their sugars sky high.


----------



## mummyApril

well i just came on the laptop and James has just woken for a feed so il be off again lol lovely room Luna x


----------



## HollyMonkey

That looks fab Luna, your birthing centre, very chic and modern! I know you were keen on an au naturel homebirth but even so the maternity where you are has it's appeal too, all that swishness and nice equipment! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lunes :hugs: I've actually been feeling quite sick this afternoon, so that's good!
> 
> Yay for the voms:thumbup: I too had days off from feeling :sick: so don't worry my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit, the nausea picked up all afternoon and I'm now not very excited about cooking dinner:shrug: How's lil' Cara's boomerang tum now?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have just booked a holiday to centre parcs for the summer :)
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> I NUV Centre Parcs :cloud9:Click to expand...

I've never been but I have a friend here who goes every year to one in the south of France and says it's fabbo:thumbup: And it will be lovely in Suffolk where April's going, I went hiking in that forest with my dad when I was a kid and night fell before we were back to the car and I remember feeling very scaredy inside with all the rustling amongst the dark trees and owls hooting, and gripping my dad's hand very tight whilst pretending to be all cheerful and bold on the outside :^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I'm hungry now and have prepared stuff for a GD friendly stir-fry (ie more stir than fry) with pepper, courgette, mushroom, ginger, lemon, garlic, onion, chicken and wholemeal rice.:munch:

I'm steaming the rice Essie, second try :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually I'm hungry now and have prepared stuff for a GD friendly stir-fry (ie more stir than fry) with pepper, courgette, mushroom, ginger, lemon, garlic, onion, chicken and wholemeal rice.:munch:
> 
> I'm steaming the rice Essie, second try :thumbup:

DH is making us a sausage casserole after my failed attempt at bolognaise. Hope your rice works out, your dinner sounds nommy :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually I'm hungry now and have prepared stuff for a GD friendly stir-fry (ie more stir than fry) with pepper, courgette, mushroom, ginger, lemon, garlic, onion, chicken and wholemeal rice.:munch:
> 
> I'm steaming the rice Essie, second try :thumbup:
> 
> DH is making us a sausage casserole after my failed attempt at bolognaise. Hope your rice works out, your dinner sounds nommy :munch:Click to expand...

Oooo I want sausage casserole now:hissy: English sausages:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/casserole-manger.gif


----------



## mummyApril

this was our view out of the window when we went to centre parcs last year was so beautiful when it snowed :)
 



Attached Files:







22260_346785897657_624932657_4658865_7837098_n.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> this was our view out of the window when we went to centre parcs last year was so beautiful when it snowed :)

Wow it's beautiful!!:cloud9::cloud9: Mmmmm I can just see myself there, long walk in the snowy woods all day, then back to a nice bottle of wine and a jacussi :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can smell English sausages in my mind's nose

:hissy: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lunes :hugs: I've actually been feeling quite sick this afternoon, so that's good!
> 
> Yay for the voms:thumbup: I too had days off from feeling :sick: so don't worry my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kit, the nausea picked up all afternoon and I'm now not very excited about cooking dinner:shrug: How's lil' Cara's boomerang tum now?Click to expand...

Cara perked up over the course of the afternoon and as we had a visitor. Only one vom while my firend was here and luckily on me, not her :thumbup: The problem was, she wouldn't sleep because my friend was here so by the time we got to about 5.30, she was G R U M P Y! She's just gone down now after being inconsoleable for about 10 minutes :dohh: We'll get this right one day!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mmmmmmm! Wholewheat wraps and DIVINE salad (with perfect avos B :haha:)

Molly, Leo is GORGEOUS!!! :cloud9:

Luna, can I move into your birthing suite pleez :haha: I could think of worse placesto be stuck for 2 weeks

I forgot what else I was going to say :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

me when i was a baby and James i can see a little resemblance no? see in real life i think so more....
 



Attached Files:







n624932657_944756_9978.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG01334-20110905-1446.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this was our view out of the window when we went to centre parcs last year was so beautiful when it snowed :)
> 
> Wow it's beautiful!!:cloud9::cloud9: Mmmmm I can just see myself there, long walk in the snowy woods all day, then back to a nice bottle of wine and a jacussi :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

dont forget your bike! well probably hire bikes unless we can take ours somehow lol


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have just booked a holiday to centre parcs for the summer :)
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> I NUV Centre Parcs :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been but I have a friend here who goes every year to one in the south of France and says it's fabbo:thumbup: And it will be lovely in Suffolk where April's going, I went hiking in that forest with my dad when I was a kid and night fell before we were back to the car and I remember feeling very scaredy inside with all the rustling amongst the dark trees and owls hooting, and gripping my dad's hand very tight whilst pretending to be all cheerful and bold on the outside :^oClick to expand...

Ahh, what a lovely memory B :cloud9:

I've been twice to the one in The Lake District....the second time was a girls weekend and we got the top notch accommodation:cloud9::cloud9: It's not cheap but it's genuinely lovely with loads to do and explore :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> this was our view out of the window when we went to centre parcs last year was so beautiful when it snowed :)

It's so lovely...you'll be really looking forward to it :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> me when i was a baby and James i can see a little resemblance no? see in real life i think so more....

OMG..you were totally adorable too....I mean you still are obviously (I'll stop digging now :blush:)


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4abiHdQpc not sure if iv posted this before


----------



## kit_cat

Luna - your birthing centre looks great! I've stayed in worse looking hotels!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> me when i was a baby and James i can see a little resemblance no? see in real life i think so more....
> 
> OMG..you were totally adorable too....I mean you still are obviously (I'll stop digging now :blush:)Click to expand...

lol i knew what you meant i was definitely cuter then!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this was our view out of the window when we went to centre parcs last year was so beautiful when it snowed :)
> 
> It's so lovely...you'll be really looking forward to it :happydance:Click to expand...

i know i cant wait :)


----------



## Essie

I've never been to Centre Parcs. One of my friends goes all the time. The Suffolk one is only 27 miles away from me.


----------



## kit_cat

Love that baby April....totally contagious! :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I've never been to Centre Parcs. One of my friends goes all the time. The Suffolk one is only 27 miles away from me.

Hmmm, I can't decide if I'd pay to stay somewhere as close to me as that. I like to feel like I'm properly away if you know what I mean?


----------



## mummyApril

then my parents made me like this lol
 



Attached Files:







n624932657_944755_9682.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> then my parents made me like this lol

:rofl:

Tremendous pic April! I'm sure I have similar pics of me when I was a bub.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I've never been to Centre Parcs. One of my friends goes all the time. The Suffolk one is only 27 miles away from me.

Where in Suffolk are you Ess? My granddad lives in Ipswich


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Kit lol not my best look though hehe


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> then my parents made me like this lol
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Tremendous pic April! I'm sure I have similar pics of me when I was a bub.Click to expand...

:haha: i have a pic somewhere-i was as big as you:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've never been to Centre Parcs. One of my friends goes all the time. The Suffolk one is only 27 miles away from me.
> 
> Where in Suffolk are you Ess? My granddad lives in IpswichClick to expand...

My Grandpa was from Ipswich!! We used to go on holiday to Suffolk as kids, usually as a bike tour since it's not far from Essex, and do the rounds of Constable country:thumbup: Anyone seen Tea Caddy Cottage? I used to love it:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> then my parents made me like this lol
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Tremendous pic April! I'm sure I have similar pics of me when I was a bub.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i have a pic somewhere-i was as big as you:haha:Click to expand...

I've got porky baby pics too:haha: 

APRIL your eyebrows are like Jame's in the first pic!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey it's a self catering cottage now! 25yrs ago when we just used to cycle past I think it was a private home!!

https://www.mycottageholiday.co.uk/images/ctg-4136-sp.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey it's a self catering cottage now! 25yrs ago when we just used to cycle past I think it was a private home!!
> 
> https://www.mycottageholiday.co.uk/images/ctg-4136-sp.jpg

That is SOOOO cute!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey it's a self catering cottage now! 25yrs ago when we just used to cycle past I think it was a private home!!
> 
> https://www.mycottageholiday.co.uk/images/ctg-4136-sp.jpg

I found this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZhZSQZ-wdw


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've never been to Centre Parcs. One of my friends goes all the time. The Suffolk one is only 27 miles away from me.
> 
> Hmmm, I can't decide if I'd pay to stay somewhere as close to me as that. I like to feel like I'm properly away if you know what I mean?Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. I like to feel like I'm properly away from home, not that i could nip home in half an hour.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've never been to Centre Parcs. One of my friends goes all the time. The Suffolk one is only 27 miles away from me.
> 
> Where in Suffolk are you Ess? My granddad lives in IpswichClick to expand...

I'm in Norfolk, up near the coast. Town called Kings Lynn. It's about 60 miles from Ipswich.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've never been to Centre Parcs. One of my friends goes all the time. The Suffolk one is only 27 miles away from me.
> 
> Where in Suffolk are you Ess? My granddad lives in IpswichClick to expand...
> 
> I'm in Norfolk, up near the coast. Town called Kings Lynn. It's about 60 miles from Ipswich.Click to expand...

i went to hunstanton a few months ago :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Isn't it dinky inside! That staircase! I can't see the Teflon big feet clan fitting into it though!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly's going to have to change the title again. Maybe she could get her OH to do it :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well dinner was all gobbled up, my nausea disappeared shortly before gobble time. I ate it with chopsticks, very sofistikayted :smug:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've never been to Centre Parcs. One of my friends goes all the time. The Suffolk one is only 27 miles away from me.
> 
> Where in Suffolk are you Ess? My granddad lives in IpswichClick to expand...
> 
> I'm in Norfolk, up near the coast. Town called Kings Lynn. It's about 60 miles from Ipswich.Click to expand...
> 
> i went to hunstanton a few months ago :)Click to expand...

That so close to me! You probably drove past my house to get there. I'm on the main road that comes up from London.


----------



## kit_cat

Oooooh no. :shock: I just saw a picture of my sis and she's looking a bit scary thin. Guess motherhood has taken it's toll :nope: 

PS - Not being "thinist"....she does not normally look like this.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly's going to have to change the title again. Maybe she could get her OH to do it :haha:

Yes, I think he's now quite the B&B'er :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Congratulations Molly!! He is beautiful :) I hope labour went as smoothly as possible for you xx
How are the rest of you guys?x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did she have GD Kit? I'll get really skinny coz of my diet but there's not much to do about it, except eat lots afterwards! And breastfeeding can skinny you if baby drinks alot :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm fine thanks Lissy.:flower: Looking forward to the next turtle babe, nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## addie25

So I went to the dermatologist and the beauty mark I was worried about is nothing BUT he wants me to remove 2 of them that he thinks got darker. He said if I get pregnant I can not get them removed so if I get pregnant Thursday to come back after I have the baby to get them removed. This takes away from my excitement of getting pregnant. He has me all worried and what if these are cancerous and I wait a year to remove them. I couldn't just have gotten an all good so I could be just focusing on getting pregnant on Thursday. And obviously I want to get preg Thursday but now I have to worry. But if he thought it was a big issue he would have told me to remove them be4 Thursday and not wait 10 months right???


----------



## Crunchie

How comes I am not skinny ! I pump like a cow


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Did she have GD Kit? I'll get really skinny coz of my diet but there's not much to do about it, except eat lots afterwards! And breastfeeding can skinny you if baby drinks alot :shrug:

No GD but yes she was breast feeding. I don't think it was the breast feeding though. Reading between the lines, and knowing what a stress head she is, I think she just hasn't been eating. She doesn't take things in her stride unfortunately. She has a large sturdy build so all bones popping out looks really awful on her :nope: I hope she's ok. Care of oneself post birth is so important....I believe you can set yourself up for problems later if you don't..like osteoporosis. How to broach the subject when she comes over without sounding like a right cow........ :-k


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Congratulations Molly!! He is beautiful :) I hope labour went as smoothly as possible for you xx
> How are the rest of you guys?x

All good Lissy my lovely :thumbup: No further forward with pains etc?


----------



## mummyApril

i can feel a little anxiety coming on :(


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> i have just booked a holiday to centre parcs for the summer :)

That sound's great something to look forward too :thumbup:

cant wait for our week away not long now :happydance:



emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> EMANDI! Are you finding out what you are having soon? DO YOU KNOW? :wohoo:
> 
> I will try, have a scan in 2 weeks time (22.09). I bet it's a girl :winkwink:.Click to expand...

I think girl too emandi:hugs:wish you could get on more ,how is work and emily how is she liking nursery?:kiss:



mummyApril said:


> me when i was a baby and James i can see a little resemblance no? see in real life i think so more....


He is so your spit!!!




HollyMonkey said:


> Well dinner was all gobbled up, my nausea disappeared shortly before gobble time. I ate it with chopsticks, very sofistikayted :smug:

OMG you use chop sticks too, du know if they sold you mail order B i reckon all our DH's & OH's would trade is in !!



well my lil man has been very unsettled today i seem to be able to do no right:nope:

he is having more screamy screamy time now so have give up and left him for 5 mins in his crib and he has now settled i think, im going to spy now:thumbup:
feel awful but he doesnt want cuddles,dummies,milks or burps :shrug:


----------



## poas

I too am looking forward to what I hope is next turtle baby B! Kit maybe you could say your hv was warning you about health risks etc and pass on the info without being too confrontational? I say this as I (believe it or not from pics :)) stopped eating as a control mechanism when I was younger and stressed, and people trying to help or saying to me about the loss just wound me up and the cycle continued?I mean,if it gets really bad then obviously that's different?x


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> So I went to the dermatologist and the beauty mark I was worried about is nothing BUT he wants me to remove 2 of them that he thinks got darker. He said if I get pregnant I can not get them removed so if I get pregnant Thursday to come back after I have the baby to get them removed. This takes away from my excitement of getting pregnant. He has me all worried and what if these are cancerous and I wait a year to remove them. I couldn't just have gotten an all good so I could be just focusing on getting pregnant on Thursday. And obviously I want to get preg Thursday but now I have to worry. But if he thought it was a big issue he would have told me to remove them be4 Thursday and not wait 10 months right???

Addie....breathe.

if he was really concerned about them I think he'd have made plans to get them removed there and then. It sounds like it's just precaution. It's ok, don't panic :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Well dinner was all gobbled up, my nausea disappeared shortly before gobble time. I ate it with chopsticks, very sofistikayted :smug:

We have chopsticks that my MIL brought back from China when she went for BIL's wedding and the kids LOVE eating with them - Tarq stabs his food and then uses a fork but he has to have a pair every time :haha: I have to have chopsticks for Chinese or Japanese


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lunes :hugs: I've actually been feeling quite sick this afternoon, so that's good!
> 
> Yay for the voms:thumbup: I too had days off from feeling :sick: so don't worry my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kit, the nausea picked up all afternoon and I'm now not very excited about cooking dinner:shrug: How's lil' Cara's boomerang tum now?Click to expand...
> 
> Cara perked up over the course of the afternoon and as we had a visitor. Only one vom while my firend was here and luckily on me, not her :thumbup: The problem was, she wouldn't sleep because my friend was here so by the time we got to about 5.30, she was G R U M P Y! She's just gone down now after being inconsoleable for about 10 minutes :dohh: We'll get this right one day!Click to expand...

Awww she wanted to stay awake to chat with the ladies!!!


mummyApril said:


> me when i was a baby and James i can see a little resemblance no? see in real life i think so more....

Awwww adorable pictures!!!


----------



## poas

Oh and as far as pains go, I have been having painless contractions every ten minutes and still bad back pain so who knows?I have only a while left till due date :shrug:...don't know if I can take the teasing any longer than that though:nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> How comes I am not skinny ! I pump like a cow

:haha::haha::haha:

:nope:still screamy:cry::baby::cry:what to do what to do??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie he's clearly only worried about them in the long term, and even then it's only as a precaution, so I would try not to worry love. Funnily enough DH went to the dermo this evening too, for a couple of big moles so we've been talking about such things tonight already! Honestly he would have said hold fire on the pregnancy if he was at all concerned :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> How comes I am not skinny ! I pump like a cow

:haha:

Yeah, I have a baby velcro'd to my boob...I've no idea why I'm not skin and bone :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i can feel a little anxiety coming on :(

Has something triggered it?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie he's clearly only worried about them in the long term, and even then it's only as a precaution, so I would try not to worry love. Funnily enough DH went to the dermo this evening too, for a couple of big moles so we've been talking about such things tonight already! Honestly he would have said hold fire on the pregnancy if he was at all concerned :hugs:

I hope he would have said that. He has never been my favorite doctor but he was very nice this time and said good luck and if you get pregnant see you after you have the baby to remove them. I just get very worried about things and I like things sorted out asap and not hold off on them (as I am sure you all have realized by now LOL) I don't like that he wants them removed and wish I did not have to wait and realllllly want them removed now but I am not putting IVF on hold I want my little bumble baby!!!!!! Funny you and DH were talking about this already, hope all went well. Y do you think you can't get them removed while pregnant??? My mom said bc they dont want to risk it because you can blame them if your child has a defect and they are held legally responsible. And OBVIOUSLY I would not do it while pregnant if a defect could happen because of that.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I too am looking forward to what I hope is next turtle baby B! Kit maybe you could say your hv was warning you about health risks etc and pass on the info without being too confrontational? I say this as I (believe it or not from pics :)) stopped eating as a control mechanism when I was younger and stressed, and people trying to help or saying to me about the loss just wound me up and the cycle continued?I mean,if it gets really bad then obviously that's different?x

Thanks Lissy and unfortunately I have to say that control is one of my sis's fave things...and she cannot cope when it's taken away, so there may be some truth in what you say. I shall have to tread carefully.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit I wouldn't say anything until you've seen if she's eating or not, since hormones can do weird things post baby and it may be out of her control and just upset her. My hair started falling out when I started reducing Holly's booby feeds due to hormonal changes and I know if anyone had said to me that I have so and so problem and need to do so and so I would have been a bit cross. Hormonal imbalance after baby can cause weight gain and weight loss and hair loss and allsorts so I'd keep a sisterly eye on her but try not to make her upset. That said, if she's not eating then that's a different issue :shrug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So I went to the dermatologist and the beauty mark I was worried about is nothing BUT he wants me to remove 2 of them that he thinks got darker. He said if I get pregnant I can not get them removed so if I get pregnant Thursday to come back after I have the baby to get them removed. This takes away from my excitement of getting pregnant. He has me all worried and what if these are cancerous and I wait a year to remove them. I couldn't just have gotten an all good so I could be just focusing on getting pregnant on Thursday. And obviously I want to get preg Thursday but now I have to worry. But if he thought it was a big issue he would have told me to remove them be4 Thursday and not wait 10 months right???
> 
> Addie....breathe.
> 
> if he was really concerned about them I think he'd have made plans to get them removed there and then. It sounds like it's just precaution. It's ok, don't panic :hugs:Click to expand...

Im breathing I just get overly worried. I've seen way 2 much (as in my mom has almost died a few times bc of accidents or infection) so as sooooon as someone is worried about something I panik and want to fix it ASAP. I will breath and just focus on my lovely transfer day Thursday.


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> How comes I am not skinny ! I pump like a cow
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :nope:still screamy:cry::baby::cry:what to do what to do??Click to expand...

Is Lee helping Hayley? I'm not sure what to suggest.....:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It will be fine doing it after your twins are born Addie, I also think miscarriage is associated with medical intervention so it's probably for that too. But also I just think your doc thinks it's more important you have babies at the moment than moles removed :shrug: Which is reassuring! 

MyDH got the all clear and was told his moles weren't at all risky ones :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> How comes I am not skinny ! I pump like a cow
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :nope:still screamy:cry::baby::cry:what to do what to do??Click to expand...
> 
> Is Lee helping Hayley? I'm not sure what to suggest.....:shrug:Click to expand...

He is at darts tonight:wacko:we had a really bad weekend argued all day yesterday because i was cross and stressed and tired in the night and purposely banged around etc so he was kept awake he went nuts as he refuses to help on a sat night and my mum had the boys friday saying that i still didnt sleep as im always half and half waiting for him to wake :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit I wouldn't say anything until you've seen if she's eating or not, since hormones can do weird things post baby and it may be out of her control and just upset her. My hair started falling out when I started reducing Holly's booby feeds due to hormonal changes and I know if anyone had said to me that I have so and so problem and need to do so and so I would have been a bit cross. Hormonal imbalance after baby can cause weight gain and weight loss and hair loss and allsorts so I'd keep a sisterly eye on her but try not to make her upset. That said, if she's not eating then that's a different issue :shrug:

Yeah, thanks. I won't go blundering in but if you knew her and saw the pic you'd be concerned too. I don't know if my mum has seen her at the mo'. I don't think I'll mention it unless she does.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So I went to the dermatologist and the beauty mark I was worried about is nothing BUT he wants me to remove 2 of them that he thinks got darker. He said if I get pregnant I can not get them removed so if I get pregnant Thursday to come back after I have the baby to get them removed. This takes away from my excitement of getting pregnant. He has me all worried and what if these are cancerous and I wait a year to remove them. I couldn't just have gotten an all good so I could be just focusing on getting pregnant on Thursday. And obviously I want to get preg Thursday but now I have to worry. But if he thought it was a big issue he would have told me to remove them be4 Thursday and not wait 10 months right???
> 
> Addie....breathe.
> 
> if he was really concerned about them I think he'd have made plans to get them removed there and then. It sounds like it's just precaution. It's ok, don't panic :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im breathing I just get overly worried. I've seen way 2 much (as in my mom has almost died a few times bc of accidents or infection) so as sooooon as someone is worried about something I panik and want to fix it ASAP. I will breath and just focus on my lovely transfer day Thursday.Click to expand...

:hugs:
Exactly! It's nearly time...I'm excited :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

he has stopped finally so im going to try sleep now


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> It will be fine doing it after your twins are born Addie, I also think miscarriage is associated with medical intervention so it's probably for that too. But also I just think your doc thinks it's more important you have babies at the moment than moles removed :shrug: Which is reassuring!
> 
> MyDH got the all clear and was told his moles weren't at all risky ones :thumbup:

Yes twins first moles removed after!!! I just wish he wasn't worried about them. Glad your DH got the all clear!:thumbup: I wont risk removing them during pregnancy and I hope I will be pregnant in 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! My HPT tests are all lined up waiting to be used!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> he has stopped finally so im going to try sleep now

:sleep: Well :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Kit is everything ok with your sister?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my goodness, 10 o'clock already! Bet Trin's already in her pyjamas :haha: Best head off to bed soon


----------



## TrinityMom

How cute is this child?????!!!!! She is the youngest of a friend I went to school with. Her name is Peaches. The others are Roxie, Pixie and Jethro and they are ALL gorgeous

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/317648_10150372871573109_778778108_9859131_750755840_n.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> How comes I am not skinny ! I pump like a cow
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :nope:still screamy:cry::baby::cry:what to do what to do??Click to expand...
> 
> Is Lee helping Hayley? I'm not sure what to suggest.....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> He is at darts tonight:wacko:we had a really bad weekend argued all day yesterday because i was cross and stressed and tired in the night and purposely banged around etc so he was kept awake he went nuts as he refuses to help on a sat night and my mum had the boys friday saying that i still didnt sleep as im always half and half waiting for him to wake :wacko:Click to expand...

New babies really do put a strain on even the strongest relationships eh? I know what you mean about not sleeping even when you have the opportunity. I keep waking up when my internal clock goes off for a feed even if Cara doesn't wake up :dohh: 

It will get better...this is all temporary :hugs:


----------



## addie25

WOW her eyes are amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It will be fine doing it after your twins are born Addie, I also think miscarriage is associated with medical intervention so it's probably for that too. But also I just think your doc thinks it's more important you have babies at the moment than moles removed :shrug: Which is reassuring!
> 
> MyDH got the all clear and was told his moles weren't at all risky ones :thumbup:
> 
> Yes twins first moles removed after!!! I just wish he wasn't worried about them. Glad your DH got the all clear!:thumbup: I wont risk removing them during pregnancy and I hope I will be pregnant in 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! My HPT tests are all lined up waiting to be used!!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Can't wait for pics!! :happydance:

Shouldn't Newbie be posting squinters for us soon? :dance:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> How comes I am not skinny ! I pump like a cow
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :nope:still screamy:cry::baby::cry:what to do what to do??Click to expand...
> 
> Is Lee helping Hayley? I'm not sure what to suggest.....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> He is at darts tonight:wacko:we had a really bad weekend argued all day yesterday because i was cross and stressed and tired in the night and purposely banged around etc so he was kept awake he went nuts as he refuses to help on a sat night and my mum had the boys friday saying that i still didnt sleep as im always half and half waiting for him to wake :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> New babies really do put a strain on even the strongest relationships eh? I know what you mean about not sleeping even when you have the opportunity. I keep waking up when my internal clock goes off for a feed even if Cara doesn't wake up :dohh:
> 
> It will get better...this is all temporary :hugs:Click to expand...

Lovely attitude KIT it is temporary. I am sure it is exhausting and very hard work but soon it will get easier.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It will be fine doing it after your twins are born Addie, I also think miscarriage is associated with medical intervention so it's probably for that too. But also I just think your doc thinks it's more important you have babies at the moment than moles removed :shrug: Which is reassuring!
> 
> MyDH got the all clear and was told his moles weren't at all risky ones :thumbup:
> 
> Yes twins first moles removed after!!! I just wish he wasn't worried about them. Glad your DH got the all clear!:thumbup: I wont risk removing them during pregnancy and I hope I will be pregnant in 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! My HPT tests are all lined up waiting to be used!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Can't wait for pics!! :happydance:
> 
> Shouldn't Newbie be posting squinters for us soon? :dance:Click to expand...


YAYAYAYAYAYYAYA I WANT SQUINTERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TO LOOOOOOOOOOK ATTTTTTTTTTTTT SOMEONE GO PEE ON A STICK!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

I GOT SOOOOOO MANY LOVELY FALL OUTFITS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo excited to wear them. A couple of them can grow with me and a couple cant but whatever bring on the big belly!!!!! Ill just shop for more clothes when I have a big belly!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit is everything ok with your sister?

I'm not sure...she had a baby in April and I saw a picture of her taken today looking uncharacteristically thin..I mean all boney and drawn. I'll suss out what's happening when they come to stay later this month. Thanks for asking :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I GOT SOOOOOO MANY LOVELY FALL OUTFITS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo excited to wear them. A couple of them can grow with me and a couple cant but whatever bring on the big belly!!!!! Ill just shop for more clothes when I have a big belly!!!!

Oooo, post some pics :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

She's so sweet Trin! :cloud9:

Hayley :hugs: as Kit said it will improve, hang on in there :hug:

I'm off to bed folks, sleep tight all xxxx My special kiss tonight goes to Master Leo :kiss:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit is everything ok with your sister?
> 
> I'm not sure...she had a baby in April and I saw a picture of her taken today looking uncharacteristically thin..I mean all boney and drawn. I'll suss out what's happening when they come to stay later this month. Thanks for asking :kiss:Click to expand...

I am sure you can find a way to figure out what is going on without directly asking. Share mommy experiences. How nice you both have a baby around teh same age!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh my goodness, 10 o'clock already! Bet Trin's already in her pyjamas :haha: Best head off to bed soon

I was in my pj's at 6:30 :haha: I bath before the kids


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Hayley and good night Bethany :kiss::hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> i got soooooo many lovely fall outfits today!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo excited to wear them. A couple of them can grow with me and a couple cant but whatever bring on the big belly!!!!! Ill just shop for more clothes when i have a big belly!!!!
> 
> oooo, post some pics :thumbup:Click to expand...

greatttttttttttt ideaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! I will when dh gets home i have to use his phone because my camera on my phone is broken!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit is everything ok with your sister?
> 
> I'm not sure...she had a baby in April and I saw a picture of her taken today looking uncharacteristically thin..I mean all boney and drawn. I'll suss out what's happening when they come to stay later this month. Thanks for asking :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you can find a way to figure out what is going on without directly asking. Share mommy experiences. How nice you both have a baby around teh same age!!Click to expand...

Yes, it's lovely to have cousins so close in age...shame they live in Canada though :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I GOT SOOOOOO MANY LOVELY FALL OUTFITS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo excited to wear them. A couple of them can grow with me and a couple cant but whatever bring on the big belly!!!!! Ill just shop for more clothes when I have a big belly!!!!

I also bought clothes today - 2 grecian summer dresses like the one in my avatar. One cerise pink and one black and white. They can expand in the belly area and make me look pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, 10 o'clock already! Bet Trin's already in her pyjamas :haha: Best head off to bed soon
> 
> I was in my pj's at 6:30 :haha: I bath before the kidsClick to expand...

There is nothing better in the world than getting your comfy PJs on after a lovely bath :cloud9: It just makes me feel better no matter what :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## poas

Ummm....I have an embarrassing question....these tightenings,bh whatever they are, when I have a particularly strong one sometimes it feels like I'm going to pee myself? With a sort of bubble popping feeling in the very bottom of my belly?


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I GOT SOOOOOO MANY LOVELY FALL OUTFITS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo excited to wear them. A couple of them can grow with me and a couple cant but whatever bring on the big belly!!!!! Ill just shop for more clothes when I have a big belly!!!!
> 
> I also bought clothes today - 2 grecian summer dresses like the one in my avatar. One cerise pink and one black and white. They can expand in the belly area and make me look pregnant :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awesome. Isn't shopping fun!!!!!!!! It made me very happy and distracted me. Now I have to figure out what to do tomorrow and wednesday to distract myself bc THURSDAYYYYYYYYYYYYY IS ALMOST HERE!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Ummm....I have an embarrassing question....these tightenings,bh whatever they are, when I have a particularly strong one sometimes it feels like I'm going to pee myself? With a sort of bubble popping feeling in the very bottom of my belly?

HMMMM maybe it's from the pressure of the BH :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Ummm....I have an embarrassing question....these tightenings,bh whatever they are, when I have a particularly strong one sometimes it feels like I'm going to pee myself? With a sort of bubble popping feeling in the very bottom of my belly?

Could your waters be about to break? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Don't be embarrassed by that question may pregnant people pee a bit. My friend told me a couple days ago she pooped herself :haha::haha::haha::haha: she thought she had to fart and then pooped and she is not pregnant. I could not help but laughhhhhh but she did not get offended.


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Ummm....I have an embarrassing question....these tightenings,bh whatever they are, when I have a particularly strong one sometimes it feels like I'm going to pee myself? With a sort of bubble popping feeling in the very bottom of my belly?

Things could be happening :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ummm....I have an embarrassing question....these tightenings,bh whatever they are, when I have a particularly strong one sometimes it feels like I'm going to pee myself? With a sort of bubble popping feeling in the very bottom of my belly?
> 
> Things could be happening :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

OH YAYAYYYAYYAYAYAYAYA:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poas

LOL Addie :) :) 
Kit I wouldnt know, I had them broken at 7cm dilated with Harri, its not a feeling I'm familiar with? I am sure I'm just second guessing too much!


----------



## TrinityMom

The munkie has beaten me to it! I must go to bed if my friend in France has already gone! We're not time-zone twins for nothing

Goodnight turtles. Such a happy day!
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

Really Trin?But my stomach doesnt really hurt? Ooooh, I could happily take a painless labour!Hahaha


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Don't be embarrassed by that question may pregnant people pee a bit. My friend told me a couple days ago she pooped herself :haha::haha::haha::haha: she thought she had to fart and then pooped and she is not pregnant. I could not help but laughhhhhh but she did not get offended.

That's called a shart! Shit + Fart = Shart :)


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin...glad you've had a fabbo day :thumbup: May there be many more :kiss:


----------



## poas

Lol Kit, shart is the word I use to avoid Harri noticing me swear!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Don't be embarrassed by that question may pregnant people pee a bit. My friend told me a couple days ago she pooped herself :haha::haha::haha::haha: she thought she had to fart and then pooped and she is not pregnant. I could not help but laughhhhhh but she did not get offended.
> 
> That's called a shart! Shit + Fart = Shart :)Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Lol Kit, shart is the word I use to avoid Harri noticing me swear!!!

:haha:

'Tis a great word!


----------



## poas

Awww I love your new avatar kit :) she's so gorgeous,I'm well jel!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Awww I love your new avatar kit :) she's so gorgeous,I'm well jel!

Thanks :hugs:

You don't need to be well jel for long though :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Awww I love your new avatar kit :) she's so gorgeous,I'm well jel!

I was just about to say that :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Awww I love your new avatar kit :) she's so gorgeous,I'm well jel!
> 
> I was just about to say that :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks addie - it's a cheeky one with her poking her tongue out :)


----------



## poas

I'm doing terrible things....on google!!! Some people on there have these not very painful cx's but dilate hugely and waters don't break....I think I should go to bed, I bet I wake up and they're all gone!


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> I'm doing terrible things....on google!!! Some people on there have these not very painful cx's but dilate hugely and waters don't break....I think I should go to bed, I bet I wake up and they're all gone!

STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I'm doing terrible things....on google!!! Some people on there have these not very painful cx's but dilate hugely and waters don't break....I think I should go to bed, I bet I wake up and they're all gone!

Avert thine eyes from google immediately! It will just make you nuts. Yes, go to bed and rest...things _*might*_ be happening! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing terrible things....on google!!! Some people on there have these not very painful cx's but dilate hugely and waters don't break....I think I should go to bed, I bet I wake up and they're all gone!
> 
> STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

Great minds addie!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, 'tis bedtime for moi :sleep:

Night all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy that sounds similar to what happened to me when my waters broke with James! 
Kit think I'm just worrying that iv overdone it and when I think that I think the worse about my c section and then I get into a vicious circle! I am feelin a bit tired but its hard to go off to sleep as that's when it starts up, I'm going to docs tomoro to have a check over! They are goin to get annoyed with me, I never normally go to doctors and iv seen one about 6 times since James been born! X


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> i'm doing terrible things....on google!!! Some people on there have these not very painful cx's but dilate hugely and waters don't break....i think i should go to bed, i bet i wake up and they're all gone!
> 
> step away from google:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Great minds addie!Click to expand...

i am just quoting what others yell at me frequently hahahahah.


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, it's be so quiet on here tonight. I hope Molly and family are on :cloud9: !!!

Had a rough day today... 

Luckily I was able to refuse the 3 hr glucose test this morning. Seems how I took so many steroids this weekend, the nurse said likely the results wouldn't be accurate, anyhow. So I just get to have my BG tested two hours after every meal. That's fine, I've been doing that on and off for months, so it's no problem. My numbers have been higher than what's normal for me, but they have all been under the GD limits. :thumbup:

The doctor did speak with me this morning about doing an amnio, and so I was sent over to the Maternal Fetal Medicine clinic (where i had my ultrasounds) and i had an ultrasound to check fluid levels and check on baby. He looks good, still measuring big, but this scan tech only measured him at about 34 weeks, not 35-36. But, she wasn't getting as clear a picture as the tech on Friday did, so I don't know if that was making for the discrepancy. They found he has a good amount of fluid.
The doctor there came in and spoke with DH and I about why they wanted to do the amnio. We were not sure we wanted to do it - but because I went to the ER at the end of July with a UTI and was treated for that and because my blood panel upon entering L&D on Friday night showed my white blood cell count being high, she was worried that my waters could have broken due to infection. Despite our reservations about the risks of doing the amnio and my fear of needles, we did end up doing it. I had a towel over my eyes and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. It was not comfortable at all and I was freaking out inside, but I tried to stay calm. It was quick. The doctor's initial reaction at the color of the amniotic fluid was good - she said it was normal looking. They did a quick pee test stick thing with the fluid and she said that all looked normal, too. They have to culture the other samples and that will take some time before we have any results on if there's an infection in my uterus.

They also needed a sterile urine sample from me, so when we got back to the room the nurse had to insert a *HUGE* catheter to pull a sample from me. Wow, was that ever painful. :cry:

When I got up to pee a little after that I had no blood on my pad, but I did bleed several drops into the toilet and when I wiped twice I had pink blood. They hooked me up to the monitor again and baby was fine - kicking and HR is good. I had two contractions in the half hour or so that I was on the monitor. They were not really any different than the others I've been having, I don't think. I did have a pretty good leak of fluid when I got up from my nap before dinner.

The antibiotic they have me on makes me very sleepy, so I've been sleeping a lot. Sorry I've been neglecting you all! Today was a little busy and I took a couple naps.

You all were very chatty, so I think I'm pretty behind, now!


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> I GOT SOOOOOO MANY LOVELY FALL OUTFITS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo excited to wear them. A couple of them can grow with me and a couple cant but whatever bring on the big belly!!!!! Ill just shop for more clothes when I have a big belly!!!!


Addie you must post pics of your outfits I'm dying to shop when I have lost some more weight 




mummyApril said:


> Lissy that sounds similar to what happened to me when my waters broke with James!
> Kit think I'm just worrying that iv overdone it and when I think that I think the worse about my c section and then I get into a vicious circle! I am feelin a bit tired but its hard to go off to sleep as that's when it starts up, I'm going to docs tomoro to have a check over! They are goin to get annoyed with me, I never normally go to doctors and iv seen one about 6 times since James been born! X


That sounds like me too april think mine is 3 and back today with nathanial for his 6 wk check up!!

Well after all the screamy screamy I cuddled a very sweaty bebe to sleep he has a right temper !! He finally went down fast aslEep just before 9pm I took the advice people keep giving and sky +'d doc martin and got in my beddy he has slept like a star from then until 2pm with his last feed being at 6.45pm he has done fabbo now all we need is for him to doze off again now fx'd hey!!!!! At the month he is gurgling in his crib with his music + lights on .......

Hi luna how's it going I see you lurking lovely

Umm I wonder if lissy is labouring yet......!!??

Sarachka where art thou ?? Are you ok my pumpkin pie? 

Trin your dresses sound gorgeous I nuv maxis drresses spesh when big preggo !which you will be soon hehe

Addie 2 more sleeps woohooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Crunchie

Hey luna 

That is a rough day ! I did have bleeding on and off for the 5 days after my water broke ... Even stringy blood ! And like you monitor showed she was happy and healthy 
I didnt even have a scan to see how big she was .... A doctor felt my tum and said oh she is about 5lbs .... He was far more accurate than my scans ! 

Chin up my darling ! Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Ohh luna big squashy hugs lovey that sounds poofuckery but as long as lil minute is well all is good yes

The good thing about him measuring big is he may be ready + developed to come earlier which is fine 

Kit forgot to say that cara lookas divine in auntie hayleys top she sent !


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Hey luna
> 
> That is a rough day ! I did have bleeding on and off for the 5 days after my water broke ... Even stringy blood ! And like you monitor showed she was happy and healthy
> I didnt even have a scan to see how big she was .... A doctor felt my tum and said oh she is about 5lbs .... He was far more accurate than my scans !
> 
> Chin up my darling ! Xxx

Thank you Crunchie for the encouragement. :hugs: I was going to ask you about the bleeding, so thank you for that info! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> Ohh luna big squashy hugs lovey that sounds poofuckery but as long as lil minute is well all is good yes
> 
> The good thing about him measuring big is he may be ready + developed to come earlier which is fine
> 
> Kit forgot to say that cara lookas divine in auntie hayleys top she sent !

Thanks, Hayley! You're so sweet :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Nurse just came in and said my urine analysis looked clear :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Just some brighter news so I don't seem so glum:

Had three tasty meals today! I got my egg scramble for breakfast, I ordered the chef salad with lots of meats and cheese and a hard boiled egg and a side of vegetable soup for lunch and a ceasar salad and broccoli cheddar soup for dinner. I had my own yogurt with each meal to help stave off a yeast infection from the crazy amount of antibiotics I'm on. :thumbup:

Also, something cute: They play a little nursery song chyme in the hallway intercom whenever a baby is born. Makes me well up! And I hear little newborns cry every now and again and it makes me well up, too. :cry: Such a sap!


----------



## Essie

Luna sounds like a rough day but glad all your results so far have been clear, ad it sounds like baby is still happy kicking about in there. 

I heard the first cries of a few babies when I was in labour, made me well up too. That's adorable about the nursery chime.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna you just made me well up over my breakfast with the nursery chime thing!


----------



## Sarachka

:wohoo: I'm here! Thanks Newbie for the Leo news via facebook! :wohoo:

*Congrats Molly, DH & Girls on such a gorgeous little boy!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

Luna I totally wish I was off work, in your plush hospital with food being brought to me, just without the trauma and worry you're going through.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Luna, it sounds like you had a ball yesterday, not! Well done for surviving the amnio :hugs: I've no idea how the weight of baby affects the development of organs but bigger has got to be better, and maybe he can stay in a while yet if there's no certain infection? Yay for urine results being clear! :hug:

I woke up after 9hrs sleep feeling like I have a hangover and was looking forward to swimming tonight since my club restarts today but DH is going to be home too late :cry: This is where I am wel jel of Crunchie and Hayley, if I had more interfering local family I'd have more spontaneous babysitting options too!! Same for my scan next week, not quite sure what to do with Holly during it yet! There's probably a dog ring outside I can tie her up to :haha: Only Joking if you're reading this French Social Services!

Kitto Katto, I nuv your new avatar :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley - you read my mind. Glad you're here Sezi! You only get one day without me seeing your name in the lurkers column and I'll be badgering :haha:

Luna the nursery chime thing is ace. I guess little happy moments like that will make it go a bit better/faster...

Pre work catch up for me, not been making packed lunches so I really needn't get up as early as I do. Wonder what I'll get for lunch today :-k, some sort of brown sandwich - I'm betting. 

I hope Molls and Leo & family are ok :thumbup: :cloud9: first night together.


----------



## new mummy2010

Luna me 4 the chime thing made me go all funny and goosebumpy 

B I will have holly send her over on the eurostar we will go to the park with nate !!!

Trust me that is a much better offer than interfering mothers lol!!!!!

What's everyone upto today? I feel loads better for some marathon stretches of sleep last night , lil man woke at 6.30 but wasn't hungry wanted mama cuddles and is now still as I type and have seen reece off to school on his bike,is still snoozing on mummies pillow!! He needs to wake up soon he hasn't drunk since 2pm and has been asleep since about 3.40!!! We are at docs this morning for his 6 week check up 

Afm I think (touch wood)that I have stopped flippin bleeding now woohooo I can return to normal activities spinning and swimming get rid of this bit of mum tum I still have 

I forgot and can't find the link for inner sanctum anyone help me out??


----------



## poas

Morning all! So.....still have my waters intact, still back ache and still bh every ten mins. Off to hosp for last (I hope) transfusion, and the nicest midwife is in there today, so I am going to ask her to enlighten me,as this feels like the 1st stage labour with Harri but worse back pain...and it didn't last anywhere nr as long with Harri!!Back on later to see how great you are all doing xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Morning all! So.....still have my waters intact, still back ache and still bh every ten mins. Off to hosp for last (I hope) transfusion, and the nicest midwife is in there today, so I am going to ask her to enlighten me,as this feels like the 1st stage labour with Harri but worse back pain...and it didn't last anywhere nr as long with Harri!!Back on later to see how great you are all doing xxxx

fingers and toes crossed :thumbup: xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Random thought- next summer I'm going to do some mosaic on a boring concrete wall we have at the top of the garden. I'm going to do a boar motif :thumbup:

Thanks Hayley, Holly would love a day in the park with you and Nate :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Just some brighter news so I don't seem so glum:
> 
> Had three tasty meals today! I got my egg scramble for breakfast, I ordered the chef salad with lots of meats and cheese and a hard boiled egg and a side of vegetable soup for lunch and a ceasar salad and broccoli cheddar soup for dinner. I had my own yogurt with each meal to help stave off a yeast infection from the crazy amount of antibiotics I'm on. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, something cute: They play a little nursery song chyme in the hallway intercom whenever a baby is born. Makes me well up! And I hear little newborns cry every now and again and it makes me well up, too. :cry: Such a sap!

awwww thats sooo cute! id have a goofy smile everytime i heard it :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodluck Lissy with the transfusion. I nearly wrote infusion then :dohh: That wouldn't be so bad, if you just had to go to hospital to sip herbal tea :haha:

Hello Sarachka my twin :hi: Hello Jaynie my sweetie :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And hello Clare :hi: Didn't see you there! How are your ankles doing?


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> And hello Clare :hi: Didn't see you there! How are your ankles doing?

:hi: Theyre good this morning.Last night they were at there worst i didnt relise until dh went OMG and shoved my feet up on the sofa:haha:

so glad to be part time now.i only work thurs pm ,fri and monday :)

debating wether to start nursery,weve been told we are at top of list to move houses within dh job.they own 200:haha: theyre sure we wont move until after babys born :(
Do i do the nursery anyway? its our 1st and i want to do it but dont want to use all the paint and everything up if we are going to move soon :-k
Hows u? x


----------



## firstbaby25

hAYLEY POOS - WORKEY WORKEY FOR ME. I HAVE APPLIED FOR 2 BETTER PAID JOBS THIS WEEK SO FAR :SMUG: AND THEN LATER I AM SEEING MY FRIENDS BUT I HAVE SEEN MY ARSE WITH THEM AFTER I MADE ADAM GO OUT LAST WEEK AND THEY ALL CANCELLED WHEN THEY WERE ALREADY LATE! :GROWLMAD: SO I AM GOING TO SEE THEM BUT THEN I'M OFF HOME FOR SNUGGLES WITH AD (WHO MUCH TO MY IMMENSE PLEASURE HAS AGREED TO WORK OVERTIME THIS WEEK) AND SOME COLLEGE HOMEWORK I HAVE BEEN PUTTING OFF :BLUSH: IT'S ALL GO IN MY CAMP HONEST, I CAN'T BREATHE! 

I'M GLAD NATE IS BEING A GOOD BAY! WELL DONE NATE. I CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR MEET - I'M HOARDING MONEY NOW SO I MIGHT HAVE SOME TO PARTAKE IN FUN SHOPPING AND STUFF :HAPPYDANCE: GOOD LUCK WITH THE CHECK.

B THAT SOUNDS A TREMENDOUS PROJECT WHEN YOU MIGHT HAVE A NEWBORN :HAHA: AND A TODDLER! I'D HAPPILY LOOK AFTER HOLLY FOR YOUR SCAN - WE'D HAVE SUCH FUN AND I'D LET HER EAT SUGAR AND THEN HAND HER BACK, I LOVE DOING THAT TO ASH.

SEZI AND APRIL - I HAVE SKY NOW! I WATCHED 16 AND PREGGO WITH THE TEIN SISTERS LAST NIGHT :THUMBUP: I AM EXCITED TO BE IN THE LOOP NOW.


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And hello Clare :hi: Didn't see you there! How are your ankles doing?
> 
> :hi: Theyre good this morning.Last night they were at there worst i didnt relise until dh went OMG and shoved my feet up on the sofa:haha:
> 
> so glad to be part time now.i only work thurs pm ,fri and monday :)
> 
> debating wether to start nursery,weve been told we are at top of list to move houses within dh job.they own 200:haha: theyre sure we wont move until after babys born :(
> Do i do the nursery anyway? its our 1st and i want to do it but dont want to use all the paint and everything up if we are going to move soon :-k
> Hows u? xClick to expand...

I'm good thanks, having a ricecakes and cheese mid morning snack:munch: Could you maybe do the nursery but just with some cheap paint and keep all the detailed stuff for the new house? I'd probably do that, but it depends how soon after the birth you move. Holly didn't sleep in her cot in her room until she was 6 weeks old anyway, we had her in our room in the moses basket until then, so you could get away without a nursery depending on move date? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> hAYLEY POOS - WORKEY WORKEY FOR ME. I HAVE APPLIED FOR 2 BETTER PAID JOBS THIS WEEK SO FAR :SMUG: AND THEN LATER I AM SEEING MY FRIENDS BUT I HAVE SEEN MY ARSE WITH THEM AFTER I MADE ADAM GO OUT LAST WEEK AND THEY ALL CANCELLED WHEN THEY WERE ALREADY LATE! :GROWLMAD: SO I AM GOING TO SEE THEM BUT THEN I'M OFF HOME FOR SNUGGLES WITH AD (WHO MUCH TO MY IMMENSE PLEASURE HAS AGREED TO WORK OVERTIME THIS WEEK) AND SOME COLLEGE HOMEWORK I HAVE BEEN PUTTING OFF :BLUSH: IT'S ALL GO IN MY CAMP HONEST, I CAN'T BREATHE!
> 
> I'M GLAD NATE IS BEING A GOOD BAY! WELL DONE NATE. I CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR MEET - I'M HOARDING MONEY NOW SO I MIGHT HAVE SOME TO PARTAKE IN FUN SHOPPING AND STUFF :HAPPYDANCE: GOOD LUCK WITH THE CHECK.
> 
> B THAT SOUNDS A TREMENDOUS PROJECT WHEN YOU MIGHT HAVE A NEWBORN :HAHA: AND A TODDLER! I'D HAPPILY LOOK AFTER HOLLY FOR YOUR SCAN - WE'D HAVE SUCH FUN AND I'D LET HER EAT SUGAR AND THEN HAND HER BACK, I LOVE DOING THAT TO ASH.
> 
> SEZI AND APRIL - I HAVE SKY NOW! I WATCHED 16 AND PREGGO WITH THE TEIN SISTERS LAST NIGHT :THUMBUP: I AM EXCITED TO BE IN THE LOOP NOW.

Thanks for the sugar babysitting offer :haha: Well Holly should be of an age to help me or at least play near me and the baby I'll just do what I did with Holly, stick it under the tree in its transat and hang a mobile from a branch and bob's your uncle, I got hours of gardening done like that and it was cold weather so she was always bundled up, a May baby should be much easier :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thats the thing we havent got a move date.it could be jan or alot later- i think i may just paint it anyway :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Ohh luna big squashy hugs lovey that sounds poofuckery but as long as lil minute is well all is good yes
> 
> The good thing about him measuring big is he may be ready + developed to come earlier which is fine
> 
> Kit forgot to say that cara lookas divine in auntie hayleys top she sent !

I wondered if you'd notice :winkwink:

_Fanx aunty Hayley - nuv you....from Cara x_


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Well, I thought the windows were coming in yesterday! Even the tail end of Hurricane Katia was scary! OH was concerned that the fence he built earlier in the year might come down but it didn't, so he's all :bodyb: and :smug:

So what's everyone doing today then? I'd like to venture out but it's still mega windy and I don't want me and Cara taking off like Mary Poppins :nope: We'll see.

Anyway...happy Tuesdays all :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Kit, working on my picture in between stints of playing with Holly today :thumbup: But had to stop because I am about to pass out with hunger so am cooking lunch for LO et moi. I can barely type I'm so hungry


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly made a house behind the armchair in the lounge this morning, and invited me to sit on the blankets she'd put there and read the Ikea catalogue she'd also furnished it with. It's very cosy, like a gompa gomp house. I might spend the afternoon there :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Kit, working on my picture in between stints of playing with Holly today :thumbup: But had to stop because I am about to pass out with hunger so am cooking lunch for LO et moi. I can barely type I'm so hungry

What type of nommos did you have? How long will your picture take? I'm assuming it's the one that's been commissioned?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly made a house behind the armchair in the lounge this morning, and invited me to sit on the blankets she'd put there and read the Ikea catalogue she'd also furnished it with. It's very cosy, like a gompa gomp house. I might spend the afternoon there :haha:

Ikea catalogue? A touch highbrow for a mere Tuesday afternoon :winkwink: I much prefer the yellow pages :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I suppose - you have a valid point. I just got so hungry that I had to eat half my sandwich that's for lunch :munch: - tuna crunch. 

Your crackers and cheese sound nommo! I'm excited to have a real go at ttc again. I am getting myself in the mindset and then doing it whether adam talks to me about it or not.

Wonder what Luna is on for breakfast?


----------



## babyhopes2010

so im in the spare room creating a nursery! im knackered now lol will post pics of my progress later. dh will be mad if he sees the furniture i moved around :blush:

took bp its a lil high now :wacko: 160/80 instead of 70/120 should i stop?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi y'all - 

Another home day for me .... Just chilling and putting together laurens baby book - did not realise I had so Many scans 

Claire - do not do to much heavy lifting of kit will be after you 

I have an ikea mag on my bedside table - may use it as a bed time story 

Jaynie - you are so busy ! I think you need a holiday 

Also will my house ever be clean again ?? I can not find the time - pumping is so time consuming


----------



## addie25

Luna my gosh what a time u had big :hugs: I'm sorry u had to deal with that. I agree the needle is not as bad as u think ( I had the cvs test and will have to have it again) but it doesn't feel great :nope: I'm glad everyhing was ok tho.


----------



## Mollykins

:wave:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi molls !!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :wave:

:wave:

Hellooooooooo!!! How the heck are ya'? How's that beautiful big boy of yours? I'm soo impressed at his weight, what a great job you did Moll! :hugs: I hope you're ok m'love :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Ok here are some of the shirts I got. I have a few more and some jewelry but I will post later as they did not send to my e-mail yet. I was going to take pictures of them on me since they look better on me but DH was asleep so he could not take them. 

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







Shirt 1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









Shirt 2.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 0









Shirt 3.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 0









Shirt 4.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25




----------



## Mollykins

I am fine, not yet slept since 630 am on Sunday but am doing all right.


----------



## addie25

DH and I are going to go to my doctors this morning to have them watch him give me the shot so that we don't have a war scene next time he gives it to me (I like my blood in my body thank you very much not squirting out of me) BUTTTT they said over and over that was normal and it happens sometimes but I still would rather then take a look at how he is doing it. I hope after he does it they don't give me a 2nd one to show him :cry:

OH well I am going to have a fun day today. A bit of shopping for my bed rest days (going to get nom nom food and glee season 2) Maybe go for a walk with my mom and pups. Those pups loveee me we always have a little argument about who the dogs love more. DH says we should all sit in a circle (DH, me, my parents, my brothers,and sister-in-laws) and seeee who the dogs go 2. Welllll I am assuming they will come to me!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> I am fine, not yet slept since 630 am on Sunday but am doing all right.

OH MY take a rest Molly you will need all the rest you can get :hugs:


----------



## addie25

2 more sleeeeeeeeeeeeps till my transferrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr oh pleaseeeeeeeeee stick healthy babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molls - how is you and your gorgeous baby boy?

and Kit and Crunch are you both ok? I have missed you all. I know Crunch! I can't stop, thing is I needed these friends for sanity when I wasn't working and now I could do without the mither. But alas I don't want to lose them. My nana has cancelled tea tonight so I should have a couple of hours to myself especially while adam is working overtime :happydance: crappy tv here I come! 

I have an ikea catologue and tesco direct catalogue in my house, she's not far wrong is our Holly!


----------



## Crunchie

Addie !!!! Big hugs


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Addie !!!! Big hugs

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

OK ONE MORE SHIRT SENT. DH was awake so I had him take the picture and Nikki cat kept attacking his feet so I had to hold her doesn't she look so cute!!!! The necklace was a new purchase as well. I know I went crazyyyy shopping and I didn't even post all the outfits and shoes!!! My hair is wet I didn't show my face bc I just got out of shower :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie you've made me want to go shopping but we've just started an economy effort and made the effort to go to the big supermarket to buy bulk savers pack nappies and stuff so I'd feel guilty going just now, but maybe when I'm paid for my painting I can get some autumn boots, I've seen in a shop a pair of dark cherry ankle length brogue lace up boots I'm quite smitten by :blush: Your stuff is lovely, very stylish, and I love the cat handbag!:haha: Yay only 2 more sleeps! :yipee:

Kit I survived, I had some of my lemony ginger veggies from last night that I saved, with chick peas, it was really nom nom. And yes I'm working on the commission, not best easy with LO, we're having a break from my studio so she can sprint around a bit, let off steam! Plus of course the poor thing doesn't understand why the room is full of her toys but we can't play with them but have to draw them :wacko: 

I did actually have a look in the Ikea catalogue this morning for a bed for Holly but didn't see much :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Hahah cat handbag!!! She actually matches my outfit!!! Oh boots would b lovely B I will eventually need a new pair as well!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Stupid phone I just wrote a message for you Molly and Leokins but my phone told me I was no longer connected to the internet :saywhat: Anyway it was just to send you and the big little man my love and kisses :hugs: I can't wait until the birth story, it must have been a push getting him out! I'm meant to have big babies because of my GD, but I think it would get stuck :shock: Like a ship in a bottle! Does Leo look like anyone in particular, you or OH or the girls? XxxX


----------



## babyhopes2010

so iv nearly finished the painting bit decided to stop as ill put myself in labour :haha:

oh 2 sleeps brill news fingers and toes and everything crossed xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sigh... I am now eating the other half of my sandwich :munch: but it is awful quiet on here! 

I too am eagerly awaiting the birth story of our lovely founder :)


----------



## Essie

:wave: Jaynie

Miss Vomit has been at it again. Covering her car seat and the back seat of my car. We're going to baby clinic tomorrow so will see how this vomiting is affecting her weight gain (not much I expect). Doctor said it's normal but I have to keep reminding myself it's okay. 

We're going to a babyshower of a girl from work on Sunday. I ordered a lovely sleepsuit for her but it's now gone out of stock so i'll have to go into town and get her something. It's so windy she doesn't like being out in her pram. Hopefully the weather will calm down a bit so we can go out.


----------



## Essie

B how big was Holly when she was born?


----------



## babyhopes2010

feeling a little emotional looking a the nursery :cry: its only like 25% done and i just sat near the door sobbing :cry: oh i love our baby so much :flower:


----------



## cassie04

[COLOR="Magenta"[COLOR="rgb(255, 0, 255)"]]Hey turtles I'm just about to nap been at a boring conference since 7:30am but before I nap I just wanted to say[/COLOR]

*AVOCADO BABYYYYYYY 
Wohhoooooo nighhhht zzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## addie25

I'm so excited to see pictures of the nursery!

So my name is Addie and I have a problem. I am a shopaholic!!!! Dh n I r in a little town walking around and I found a cute clothing store that opens in 5 min and we r going to go in!!!!!!!! I will try to restrain myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: essie sorry to hear Lyra's voms are back and they trouble you :awww: i'll be there one day! I hope... So I never want to say 'don't worry' as I don't know if I will be exactly the same. 

I still have to ship some stuff but i'm not posting HAYLEY'S now that she is coming! :nope: she can get it off me in person :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh feck! i put the boarder up and i thought the wall paper paste on the paint would dry and not ruin the paint but it has its all dark around the edges.it looks shite! :hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have seen some adorable gifts a bit spenny but you guys are so worth it. WAIT TIL YOU SEE (given my history of getting off my arse to P & P stuff - you could be waiting and waiting and waiting!) But yes, adorbs :) I have to get off din dins now :( - back to work for me.


----------



## addie25

Ok I got a great orange shirt so pretty and a dainty scarf!!! I am done NOoo more shopping or we may need a turtle intervention!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

B, from the time I started pushing to the time he was delivered, only 19 minutes had passed. 

Managed to sneak in an hour of sleep... kast night was a bit rough, bebe has ze dreaded wind. :nope:

Nuv to all. :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Wowowo Molly that's amazing some people push for hours!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles!

Whew! What a day...lactation consults and postnatal housecalls and fighting with insurance and paying HUGE scary deposits for the built in cupboard

My glucose monitor arrived and I tested after lunch and it was 113


----------



## Essie

Thanks Jaynie. I am a natural worrier anyway, no PMA here. I am sure she's fine though. If I was seriously worried we'd be straight back to the doctors.


----------



## Essie

Wow Molly, 19 minutes!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly that is an effort! Well done you! How it compare to the girls birth? Perhaps that's a better birth sory for you :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna you just made me well up over my breakfast with the nursery chime thing!

It is really such a cute thing... A baby was born this morning about 5am... the chime and then the cries... Awww! :cry:



Sarachka said:


> Luna I totally wish I was off work, in your plush hospital with food being brought to me, just without the trauma and worry you're going through.

Oh, how I would love to be at home and not here! The bed isn't overly comfortable and I'm getting very stiff. And I'd LOVE to be doing my own cooking!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Luna, it sounds like you had a ball yesterday, not! Well done for surviving the amnio :hugs: I've no idea how the weight of baby affects the development of organs but bigger has got to be better, and maybe he can stay in a while yet if there's no certain infection? Yay for urine results being clear! :hug:
> 
> I woke up after 9hrs sleep feeling like I have a hangover and was looking forward to swimming tonight since my club restarts today but DH is going to be home too late :cry: This is where I am wel jel of Crunchie and Hayley, if I had more interfering local family I'd have more spontaneous babysitting options too!! Same for my scan next week, not quite sure what to do with Holly during it yet! There's probably a dog ring outside I can tie her up to :haha: Only Joking if you're reading this French Social Services!
> 
> Kitto Katto, I nuv your new avatar :cloud9:

Thanks, B. Yes, I do hope that the fact that he's nice and big means he's developed well and enough in the event he's going to arrive sooner rather than later.

I'm sorry you don't have anyone to watch Hollinka so you can go swimming! Boo! Hopefully your DH will have some earlier days in the future and you can get your sport in :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Luna the nursery chime thing is ace. I guess little happy moments like that will make it go a bit better/faster...

It is a nice little thing to look forward to :flower:



poas said:


> Morning all! So.....still have my waters intact, still back ache and still bh every ten mins. Off to hosp for last (I hope) transfusion, and the nicest midwife is in there today, so I am going to ask her to enlighten me,as this feels like the 1st stage labour with Harri but worse back pain...and it didn't last anywhere nr as long with Harri!!Back on later to see how great you are all doing xxxx

Oh, Lissy! I hope your little Esme will be here soon! Sounds like we've got some cheeky babies in our little group! They just love to play games!



Mollykins said:


> B, from the time I started pushing to the time he was delivered, only 19 minutes had passed.
> 
> Managed to sneak in an hour of sleep... kast night was a bit rough, bebe has ze dreaded wind. :nope:
> 
> Nuv to all. :kiss:

Oh, Molly that's great! So glad it went quickly for you! :flower: I hope you can get some good sleeps soon :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie - such lovely new clothes! That's so fun :) Nikki Cat is adorable :awww:

YAY for only two more days!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, breakfast has arrived. :munch: Nom nom nom.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B how big was Holly when she was born?

3.220kg which is 7lb 1oz :thumbup: But my GD was very, very tightly controlled, and I had 5 millon scans to check her weight but she was dinky so I was lucky otherwise they often induce GD babies. She was quite porky though when she came out because she was only 48cms long:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, from the time I started pushing to the time he was delivered, only 19 minutes had passed.
> 
> Managed to sneak in an hour of sleep... kast night was a bit rough, bebe has ze dreaded wind. :nope:
> 
> Nuv to all. :kiss:

19 minutes seems quite long to me! I pushed just a bit longer than that and then they kindly whipped the ventouse out to help me! I think they give you 25 mins here to push alone before helping things along a bit, but then I guess the poor tired nurses just want the buggers out so they can go home and get some shut eye, or at least have a coffee break- I don't blame them, I'm sure I'd do the same!! Oh no....boy baby wind syndrome begins.... Goodluck Molly, hope you get a couple of hours quality sleep:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Enjoy your breakfast Luna! :munch:


----------



## Essie

I'm watching Lyra make very slow progress across her playmat on her tummy. She's essentially pulling herself along and seems frustrated about how slowly she's going. Are 8 week olds always this mobile? She's desperate to move.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, from the time I started pushing to the time he was delivered, only 19 minutes had passed.
> 
> Managed to sneak in an hour of sleep... kast night was a bit rough, bebe has ze dreaded wind. :nope:
> 
> Nuv to all. :kiss:
> 
> 19 minutes seems quite long to me! I pushed just a bit longer than that and then they kindly whipped the ventouse out to help me! I think they give you 25 mins here to push alone before helping things along a bit, but then I guess the poor tired nurses just want the buggers out so they can go home and get some shut eye, or at least have a coffee break- I don't blame them, I'm sure I'd do the same!! Oh no....boy baby wind syndrome begins.... Goodluck Molly, hope you get a couple of hours quality sleep:hugs:Click to expand...

I pushed for 2 hours with Toine the Giant :shock:

We give our first time mums 1 hour


----------



## TrinityMom

I could become hooked on the glucose monitor :wacko: Not such a good thing because I am on the blood thinner so I bruise so easily and my one finger is already blue


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, from the time I started pushing to the time he was delivered, only 19 minutes had passed.
> 
> Managed to sneak in an hour of sleep... kast night was a bit rough, bebe has ze dreaded wind. :nope:
> 
> Nuv to all. :kiss:
> 
> 19 minutes seems quite long to me! I pushed just a bit longer than that and then they kindly whipped the ventouse out to help me! I think they give you 25 mins here to push alone before helping things along a bit, but then I guess the poor tired nurses just want the buggers out so they can go home and get some shut eye, or at least have a coffee break- I don't blame them, I'm sure I'd do the same!! Oh no....boy baby wind syndrome begins.... Goodluck Molly, hope you get a couple of hours quality sleep:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I pushed for 2 hours with Toine the Giant :shock:
> 
> We give our first time mums 1 hourClick to expand...

French people, especially Parisiens, do have a reputation for being very very impatient!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I'm watching Lyra make very slow progress across her playmat on her tummy. She's essentially pulling herself along and seems frustrated about how slowly she's going. Are 8 week olds always this mobile? She's desperate to move.

I'm not the one to ask because Holly was like a wriggly worm from day one! We thought she'd be an early walker since she was so tummy mobile so early on but actually she tricked us and took her time about walking in the end! But she did crawl early.


----------



## addie25

Wow that's great for 8 weeks we may have a genius on our hands!!!!


----------



## addie25

About to meet my friend for lunch and maybe after go look for a pocketbook. NOW that is a need not a want I need a bigger bag bc I can't fit all my things into the small one I have and it feels as heavy as a rock.:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I could become hooked on the glucose monitor :wacko: Not such a good thing because I am on the blood thinner so I bruise so easily and my one finger is already blue

When I was in the thick of GD testing and had to do it 6 times a day I had a routine, Monday was the thumb, Tuesday the index and so on...then onto the second hand, and I'd rotate thus so that every finger got 9 full days recovery time. :fool:


----------



## Crunchie

Monkey ! That is interesting as this little cub is so wiggly !! She never lies still .... And she never moved much in my tum !


----------



## HollyMonkey

My sister walked at 9 months and I walked at 18 months, spot the lazy one :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Monkey ! That is interesting as this little cub is so wiggly !! She never lies still .... And she never moved much in my tum !

I think girl babies are wrigglier than boy babies, when I saw Holly with contempories as a baby the boys didn't move and the girls did :shrug: At baby swimmers for example, generally the girls would commando crawl off their towels and the boys would stay put while we tried to dress ourselves!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch maybe it's because Lauren escaped early that you didn't feel her so much, another few weeks and her kicks would have felt quite violent!


----------



## Essie

Having never spent much time with a baby I wasn't sure how mobile babies are. She lifts her head and shoulders for a short time when on her tummy now. I'm going to a baby group on friday so I'll get to see what other babies her age are like then.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, LO is bathed, fed and in bed, I've done most of the laundry and the house is relatively tidy, so no excuse not to go and paint now :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I could become hooked on the glucose monitor :wacko: Not such a good thing because I am on the blood thinner so I bruise so easily and my one finger is already blue
> 
> When I was in the thick of GD testing and had to do it 6 times a day I had a routine, Monday was the thumb, Tuesday the index and so on...then onto the second hand, and I'd rotate thus so that every finger got 9 full days recovery time. :fool:Click to expand...

Good idea! I did a test an hour after my fruit and yoghurt and it was 93 :thumbup: So don't think GD is an issue. Not that I was terribly worried but it had been suggested in the past because of my giants


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Having never spent much time with a baby I wasn't sure how mobile babies are. She lifts her head and shoulders for a short time when on her tummy now. I'm going to a baby group on friday so I'll get to see what other babies her age are like then.

When Holly was born I bought a book called _Votre Bébé De 1 Jour a 1 an_ which was fun and has a week by week thing of what baby starts doing/eating etc and on the mobility thing Holly was always ahead but I think they put a safe margin for the stages so as not to stress mums out! According to this book at 4 weeks they hold their head up but not for long, at 6 weeks they lift their head and shoulders when lying down and look around, 8 weeks their head stays upright when they're sitting down. But all babies do stuff at different and weird times, for example Holly was very mobile and could sprint around on all fours but she was pants at sitting to play, she'd topple over all the time:haha: And my bestfriend's boy was the opposite, he'd sit up as solid as a rock playing with toys but couldn't crawl an inch:haha: It was so funny seeing them together!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I could become hooked on the glucose monitor :wacko: Not such a good thing because I am on the blood thinner so I bruise so easily and my one finger is already blue
> 
> When I was in the thick of GD testing and had to do it 6 times a day I had a routine, Monday was the thumb, Tuesday the index and so on...then onto the second hand, and I'd rotate thus so that every finger got 9 full days recovery time. :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea! I did a test an hour after my fruit and yoghurt and it was 93 :thumbup: So don't think GD is an issue. Not that I was terribly worried but it had been suggested in the past because of my giantsClick to expand...

Well you won't really know until 26 weeks-ish because it's around then it usually kicks in, when you've got a big fat juicy placenta :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Having never spent much time with a baby I wasn't sure how mobile babies are. She lifts her head and shoulders for a short time when on her tummy now. I'm going to a baby group on friday so I'll get to see what other babies her age are like then.
> 
> When Holly was born I bought a book called _Votre Bébé De 1 Jour a 1 an_ which was fun and has a week by week thing of what baby starts doing/eating etc and on the mobility thing Holly was always ahead but I think they put a safe margin for the stages so as not to stress mums out! According to this book at 4 weeks they hold their head up but not for long, at 6 weeks they lift their head and shoulders when lying down and look around, 8 weeks their head stays upright when they're sitting down. But all babies do stuff at different and weird times, for example Holly was very mobile and could sprint around on all fours but she was pants at sitting to play, she'd topple over all the time:haha: And my bestfriend's boy was the opposite, he'd sit up as solid as a rock playing with toys but couldn't crawl an inch:haha: It was so funny seeing them together!!Click to expand...

I think babies are all so different, and do things at their own pace. DH keeps asking me "when do babies do....?" and I have to say I have no idea, I've never had a baby before! I'm just interested knowing what other babies her age are doing, thank you for the information from your book :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Find out tomorrow what my chubster weighs. She was 14lb8 (6.57kg) when I weighed her in the bowl, but that was with her clothes. Tomorrow at baby clinic we'll find out her proper weight. Definitely over 14lb I think.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I'm doing a test just one day a week, every new fruit day. Last week I deliberately ate the hugest mountain of spaghetti with a rich tomato sauce and grated cheese on top, with NO greens, pure diabetic hell, but I wanted to see the truth! My blood was 117 after that so I'm ok for now. I'm going to do a weekly sugar ingestion and test session to catch it the week it comes!! Pasta and chocolate cake on Thursday :thumbup: And in between times my healthy diet to try and stave it off as long as possible :wacko: I can't test after healthy food as I know it will be ok, so that's my excuse for a weekly indulgence session :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin I'm doing a test just one day a week, every new fruit day. Last week I deliberately ate the hugest mountain of spaghetti with a rich tomato sauce and grated cheese on top, with NO greens, pure diabetic hell, but I wanted to see the truth! My blood was 117 after that so I'm ok for now. I'm going to do a weekly sugar ingestion and test session to catch it the week it comes!! Pasta and chocolate cake on Thursday :thumbup: And in between times my healthy diet to try and stave it off as long as possible :wacko: I can't test after healthy food as I know it will be ok, so that's my excuse for a weekly indulgence session :haha:

OOh! I love that idea :haha: I was thinking that because I am eating really healthy food 99% of the time because of my diet. I get weighed on Wednesdays so I shall plan a bit of a treaty meal for Wednesday night. I've been having a slice of raw vegan key lime pie on Thursdays but that's not so much of a cheat sugar wise, except the avo which is bad for sugars

When do you check after a non-GD diet meal? Should be normal by 2 hours later right?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> B, from the time I started pushing to the time he was delivered, only 19 minutes had passed.
> 
> Managed to sneak in an hour of sleep... kast night was a bit rough, bebe has ze dreaded wind. :nope:
> 
> Nuv to all. :kiss:

Wow Molly...an efficient use of push power I'd say :thumbup:

Sorry Leo has wind also...it's a bit of a running theme with these turtle babes :shrug:

Hope you're doing ok and have managed to get some rest :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Okay, breakfast has arrived. :munch: Nom nom nom.

Glad it's not all bad being in hospital :thumbup: Hope everything keeps going well and your little man remains patient about coming out! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm watching Lyra make very slow progress across her playmat on her tummy. She's essentially pulling herself along and seems frustrated about how slowly she's going. Are 8 week olds always this mobile? She's desperate to move.

Hmmm...I haven't tried this with Cara :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Monkey ! That is interesting as this little cub is so wiggly !! She never lies still .... And she never moved much in my tum !

Cara kicked the crap outta me while in my belly and she's a crazy wriggler too. Even while sleeping, her arms and legs are flailing about wildly as if she's fighting something off. It keeps us awake too!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Find out tomorrow what my chubster weighs. She was 14lb8 (6.57kg) when I weighed her in the bowl, but that was with her clothes. Tomorrow at baby clinic we'll find out her proper weight. Definitely over 14lb I think.

Lyra's weight gain is properly impressive :thumbup: It's fantastic!


----------



## Sarachka

HEWO!

I can;'t believe I missed all the Leo excitement! Can't wait for more photos!

I am STARVING yet everything I think of makes me feel sick.

I did an IC today and although the lines are blazing strong, the control line is still a fraction darker than the test line. It's worried me a little, silly?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HEWO!
> 
> I can;'t believe I missed all the Leo excitement! Can't wait for more photos!
> 
> I am STARVING yet everything I think of makes me feel sick.
> 
> I did an IC today and although the lines are blazing strong, the control line is still a fraction darker than the test line. It's worried me a little, silly?

Hi Sezi :wave:

Sorry I didn't text you about Leo but I actually thought you had been online. I didn't know for a while either.

All the signs are good with your ickle beany so I really wouldn't worry about the strength of the lines. The dye strengths aren't always consistent from one batch to another but I'd probably be the same :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Find out tomorrow what my chubster weighs. She was 14lb8 (6.57kg) when I weighed her in the bowl, but that was with her clothes. Tomorrow at baby clinic we'll find out her proper weight. Definitely over 14lb I think.
> 
> Lyra's weight gain is properly impressive :thumbup: It's fantastic!Click to expand...

The HV doesn't quite seem to believe me when I saw she's never had formula. She'll be off the charts if she keeps packing weight on like she is at the moment! She's long too though so she's in proportion :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Soooooooo tired I'm annoyed at myself got all the turtle packages I needed to send ready only to miss the post office :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good Monkey just did an hour and a half's painting :smug: Painting by electric light isn't ideal but I don't think there's any other way, Holly just doesn't let me have the hours in the day! We did have a great session of 'Adventure in the Trees' in the park this afternoon so I have no regrets, but it does mean I'm going to have to work at night for a bit. Very fun picture though :happydance: Just painted a PIG! Oink Oink.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Soooooooo tired I'm annoyed at myself got all the turtle packages I needed to send ready only to miss the post office :(

I've got a pile of turtle mail sitting in my dining room waiting for me to get to the post office. How annoying to be organised enough to go but miss the times :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin I'm doing a test just one day a week, every new fruit day. Last week I deliberately ate the hugest mountain of spaghetti with a rich tomato sauce and grated cheese on top, with NO greens, pure diabetic hell, but I wanted to see the truth! My blood was 117 after that so I'm ok for now. I'm going to do a weekly sugar ingestion and test session to catch it the week it comes!! Pasta and chocolate cake on Thursday :thumbup: And in between times my healthy diet to try and stave it off as long as possible :wacko: I can't test after healthy food as I know it will be ok, so that's my excuse for a weekly indulgence session :haha:
> 
> OOh! I love that idea :haha: I was thinking that because I am eating really healthy food 99% of the time because of my diet. I get weighed on Wednesdays so I shall plan a bit of a treaty meal for Wednesday night. I've been having a slice of raw vegan key lime pie on Thursdays but that's not so much of a cheat sugar wise, except the avo which is bad for sugars
> 
> When do you check after a non-GD diet meal? Should be normal by 2 hours later right?:shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah my hospital said 2hrs and I followed that.:thumbup: They told me it should be under 120 by 2hrs later. So when I ate a practically carb free meal it was back to about 80 after 2hrs, and when I played with fire and had lots of lentils, and had bread with my soup starter and with my after meal cheese, well then I would close my eyes with fear waiting for the reading on my monitor and, when I finally dared to look, if it was 119 I would jump for joy, as much as a heavily pregnant woman can jump, and if it was over I would retest on other fingers to try to get a lower reading:haha: and if I couldn't get a lower reading I would sulk because that meant I wasn't allowed my afternoon snack straight away :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Soooooooo tired I'm annoyed at myself got all the turtle packages I needed to send ready only to miss the post office :(
> 
> I've got a pile of turtle mail sitting in my dining room waiting for me to get to the post office. How annoying to be organised enough to go but miss the times :dohh:Click to expand...

Don't talk to me about turtle mail, I have heaps to send! :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna's taking a very long time to eat her breakfast


----------



## TrinityMom

I want this :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HEWO!
> 
> I can;'t believe I missed all the Leo excitement! Can't wait for more photos!
> 
> I am STARVING yet everything I think of makes me feel sick.
> 
> I did an IC today and although the lines are blazing strong, the control line is still a fraction darker than the test line. It's worried me a little, silly?

Gosh that doesn't matter at all, there's probably just less reagent or dye on the test! And I read everywhere that the higher your levels of hcg, the less they start reacting with the gubbins on the test. The fact you feel sick is more reliable:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I want this :brat:

There's a market I could expliot:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I am here. Fell asleep a bit after breakfast when DH got back from the house. These antibiotics make me SOOO tired!! 

I'm waiting on lunch, now! :haha: I ordered a salad and DH grilled some of our organic chicken from home so I can put it on there. :thumbup: 

I lost quite a bit a waters this morning, but no more bleeding. I think that's good. Baby has been quiet today, but I have felt kicks. Nothing more than a few BH here and there. 

Just got the results that my GBS is negative! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I want this :brat:
> 
> There's a market I could expliot:haha:Click to expand...

That is so cute! :haha:

And B I think you could make millions on Etsy! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since DH is working late and the boys are with their mum I'm eating my soup on my own in front of the computer like a nerd


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I am here. Fell asleep a bit after breakfast when DH got back from the house. These antibiotics make me SOOO tired!!
> 
> I'm waiting on lunch, now! :haha: I ordered a salad and DH grilled some of our organic chicken from home so I can put it on there. :thumbup:
> 
> I lost quite a bit a waters this morning, but no more bleeding. I think that's good. Baby has been quiet today, but I have felt kicks. Nothing more than a few BH here and there.
> 
> Just got the results that my GBS is negative! :dance:

Excellent news Luna-pie!:thumbup: What a day you had yesterday :nope: That must have been very crappy. At least it's all over and done with and your mind (and the dr's mind) is at ease


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I am here. Fell asleep a bit after breakfast when DH got back from the house. These antibiotics make me SOOO tired!!
> 
> I'm waiting on lunch, now! :haha: I ordered a salad and DH grilled some of our organic chicken from home so I can put it on there. :thumbup:
> 
> I lost quite a bit a waters this morning, but no more bleeding. I think that's good. Baby has been quiet today, but I have felt kicks. Nothing more than a few BH here and there.
> 
> Just got the results that my GBS is negative! :dance:

Hellooo! What's GBS?


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I want this :brat:
> 
> There's a market I could expliot:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That is so cute! :haha:
> 
> And B I think you could make millions on Etsy! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thats is NOT cute :haha:


----------



## poas

Evening all, Molly hope you're getting some well deserved rst and that Leo is being a good boy!
Luna how is it going?still the same I hope, your hospital sounds as great as a hospital could hope to be!
New wave are you all good? (Trin, B, Sarah)
Clare where are the nursery pics???I wanna seeeeeeee!!
How are babies? Essie,Harri rolled over from 3weeks old and held his head strong but then didn't crawl till 9months.Walked at 9 and a half though....They are all so different but I personally think we are bringing an elite new lot of babies into the world on this thread :)
Jaynie how is work going?
Crunchentwin-the kicks I get now actually sway me like sea-sickness, Harri just looks at my belly and rolls his eyes lol!
Ladies still ttc I really hope this is your month, and Addie, I'm thinking maybe you get yours put in and I'll get mine out on same day?Deal?
Anyways, big love to all......I had my last transfusion (sadly not infusion B!!) and it was NOT nice midwife as I thought-it was butcher woman!!! However, once she had finished improving my anaemia by spilling my blood like a sacrificial cow, she did check babies position etc and said all is looking good, she has moved further down since sunday and the bh I've been having appear to be early slow labour....So that's good, at least I feel that this ache is worth it if it is dragging her down!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I want this :brat:
> 
> There's a market I could expliot:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That is so cute! :haha:
> 
> And B I think you could make millions on Etsy! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thats is NOT cute :haha:Click to expand...

I can certainly think of cuter things to knit than a placenta:haha:


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> How are babies? Essie,Harri rolled over from 3weeks old and held his head strong but then didn't crawl till 9months.Walked at 9 and a half though....They are all so different but I personally think we are bringing an elite new lot of babies into the world on this thread :)

We certainly are :thumbup: Things sounds like they're moving for you, hopefully you'll be meeting Esme soon.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I am here. Fell asleep a bit after breakfast when DH got back from the house. These antibiotics make me SOOO tired!!
> 
> I'm waiting on lunch, now! :haha: I ordered a salad and DH grilled some of our organic chicken from home so I can put it on there. :thumbup:
> 
> I lost quite a bit a waters this morning, but no more bleeding. I think that's good. Baby has been quiet today, but I have felt kicks. Nothing more than a few BH here and there.
> 
> Just got the results that my GBS is negative! :dance:
> 
> Hellooo! What's GBS?Click to expand...

Group B Strep. They took samples from my hoo-haw and bum on Friday when I got here. :haha: But baby can get an infection with vaginal delivery if the mom is positive for GBS.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Evening all, Molly hope you're getting some well deserved rst and that Leo is being a good boy!
> Luna how is it going?still the same I hope, your hospital sounds as great as a hospital could hope to be!
> New wave are you all good? (Trin, B, Sarah)
> Clare where are the nursery pics???I wanna seeeeeeee!!
> How are babies? Essie,Harri rolled over from 3weeks old and held his head strong but then didn't crawl till 9months.Walked at 9 and a half though....They are all so different but I personally think we are bringing an elite new lot of babies into the world on this thread :)
> Jaynie how is work going?
> Crunchentwin-the kicks I get now actually sway me like sea-sickness, Harri just looks at my belly and rolls his eyes lol!
> Ladies still ttc I really hope this is your month, and Addie, I'm thinking maybe you get yours put in and I'll get mine out on same day?Deal?
> Anyways, big love to all......I had my last transfusion (sadly not infusion B!!) and it was NOT nice midwife as I thought-it was butcher woman!!! However, once she had finished improving my anaemia by spilling my blood like a sacrificial cow, she did check babies position etc and said all is looking good, she has moved further down since sunday and the bh I've been having appear to be early slow labour....So that's good, at least I feel that this ache is worth it if it is dragging her down!!

I deffo think you and Addie should come to some arrangement:thumbup:Glad you enjoyed your transfusion with butcher woman:wacko: and Esme is going to be plopping out sooner rather than later methinks, with my great powers of deduction :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I am here. Fell asleep a bit after breakfast when DH got back from the house. These antibiotics make me SOOO tired!!
> 
> I'm waiting on lunch, now! :haha: I ordered a salad and DH grilled some of our organic chicken from home so I can put it on there. :thumbup:
> 
> I lost quite a bit a waters this morning, but no more bleeding. I think that's good. Baby has been quiet today, but I have felt kicks. Nothing more than a few BH here and there.
> 
> Just got the results that my GBS is negative! :dance:
> 
> Hellooo! What's GBS?Click to expand...
> 
> Group B Strep. They took samples from my hoo-haw and bum on Friday when I got here. :haha: But baby can get an infection with vaginal delivery if the mom is positive for GBS.Click to expand...

Oh yes I remember something like that. Yay for negative! I can't remember what it's called in French:-k I will have some revision to do if this beanie sticks!!

dust:)


----------



## TrinityMom

These are too gorgeous! And you don't even have to sew a placenta B :haha: (Though personally I'm quite a fan of the placenta :winkwink:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm the one who's going to have wind tomorrow, chick peas for dinner too!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/pfff.gif 

I don't feel sick tonight but am not too worried since I felt pretty queasy this afternoon


----------



## poas

Soon you say B....care to venture a day and weight? Anyone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> These are too gorgeous! And you don't even have to sew a placenta B :haha: (Though personally I'm quite a fan of the placenta :winkwink:)

I don't mind the placenta either. I reckon a complete stringed wooden marionette birthing show à la HollyMonkey would please you Trin:haha: I can see it all- beginning with the copulating pair, then the lovely carved wooden progression bellies as the pregnancy advances, the baby appearing from the vagina and dangling by a puppet string in the final climactic scene:-({|= 
I made Adam and Eve puppets once, only a step away from the childbirth puppet show:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Soon you say B....care to venture a day and weight? Anyone?

Oooo I'm not very gifted for day and weight guesses. I'm thinking team :pink: though :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> These are too gorgeous! And you don't even have to sew a placenta B :haha: (Though personally I'm quite a fan of the placenta :winkwink:)
> 
> I don't mind the placenta either. I reckon a complete stringed wooden marionette birthing show à la HollyMonkey would please you Trin:haha: I can see it all- beginning with the copulating pair, then the lovely carved wooden progression bellies as the pregnancy advances, the baby appearing from the vagina and dangling by a puppet string in the final climactic scene:-({|=
> I made Adam and Eve puppets once, only a step away from the childbirth puppet show:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Soon you say B....care to venture a day and weight? Anyone?

I think Friday, and 8lb1oz.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Soon you say B....care to venture a day and weight? Anyone?
> 
> I think Friday, and 8lb1oz.Click to expand...

Me too :thumbup:



:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go to bed now, I can sense Trin scheming to beat me to it :haha:

Nighty night all, sleep tight, big huggles all round :hugs: xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go to bed now, I can sense Trin scheming to beat me to it :haha:

Nighty night all, sleep tight, big huggles all round :hugs: xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Random double post!


----------



## mummyApril

night everyone x


----------



## kit_cat

Night everyone :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night everyone :sleep: well


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to go to bed now, I can sense Trin scheming to beat me to it :haha:
> 
> Nighty night all, sleep tight, big huggles all round :hugs: xxxxx :kiss:

Nah, Weeds is on tonight so it's my grownup late night :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night sweetums (DH wants the lappie)
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

Ooh,I'd be happy with that weight Essie :)


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Evening all, Molly hope you're getting some well deserved rst and that Leo is being a good boy!
> Luna how is it going?still the same I hope, your hospital sounds as great as a hospital could hope to be!
> New wave are you all good? (Trin, B, Sarah)
> Clare where are the nursery pics???I wanna seeeeeeee!!
> How are babies? Essie,Harri rolled over from 3weeks old and held his head strong but then didn't crawl till 9months.Walked at 9 and a half though....They are all so different but I personally think we are bringing an elite new lot of babies into the world on this thread :)
> Jaynie how is work going?
> Crunchentwin-the kicks I get now actually sway me like sea-sickness, Harri just looks at my belly and rolls his eyes lol!
> Ladies still ttc I really hope this is your month, and Addie, I'm thinking maybe you get yours put in and I'll get mine out on same day?Deal?
> Anyways, big love to all......I had my last transfusion (sadly not infusion B!!) and it was NOT nice midwife as I thought-it was butcher woman!!! However, once she had finished improving my anaemia by spilling my blood like a sacrificial cow, she did check babies position etc and said all is looking good, she has moved further down since sunday and the bh I've been having appear to be early slow labour....So that's good, at least I feel that this ache is worth it if it is dragging her down!!

I agree Thursday I will get my healthy sticky babies put in and you will get your bundle of joy out!!!!!!!

I am a bit nervous for Thursday. The m/c really shook me because I just assumed IVF would work the first time for me since I don't have a fertility issue and it didn't. Im scared its going to take months. Im trying to have PMA but like I said I was not expecting a m/c last time and so I don't know what to expect this time. I just have to hope it all works out well and babies stick (one or both I don't care just healthy)


----------



## poas

It must be scary for you, but try and be calm-if you are calm and rested mentally and physically then that can only be good right? I really hope this works out for you xx I'm off to bed now to get rid of back ache xx


----------



## mummyApril

Arghhhh I cannot take anymore I'm so over it! You guys won't even need 3 guesses what I'm talking about!


----------



## Mollykins

There is no way to go back and catch up... too tired, too busy, and too lost. I am home now and nuv you all. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> There is no way to go back and catch up... too tired, too busy, and too lost. I am home now and nuv you all. :hugs:

Hi Molly! :hugs: Glad you are home! We NUV YOU!!

Don't worry about the catch up. We'll update you :)

For now just get some sleep :sleep:


----------



## Essie

April :hugs:

Glad you're home Molly, hope Leo is letting you get some rest.


----------



## addie25

Lallalalalala


----------



## addie25

LOL DH just said the only rise he is going to get out of me is the rise of my belly when I am pregnant :haha: He is cute!!! He said this bc I said he cant get a rise out of me with his sarcastic jokes after my transfer lol since I'm a bit moody and don't find sarcasm funny these days.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My stupid dog and kitten have been playing kiss chase on the bed and woken me up wayyyyy too early :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi monkey
I am up after having a bath with Lauren after she up chucked on us both


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! I am trying to fall asleep but I'm wide awake!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

THIS IS NOT ME!! But I'm thinking of getting my hair cut short something like this...

https://shorthairstyless.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Hairstyles-For-Short-Hair-2011.jpg


----------



## addie25

I think u would look great with that hair!!! Me I would look like I escaped from a zoo since my hairs naturally curly and poofs up when weathers not nice :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi monkey
> I am up after having a bath with Lauren after she up chucked on us both

:haha: Ah the joys of motherhood hey!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I think u would look great with that hair!!! Me I would look like I escaped from a zoo since my hairs naturally curly and poofs up when weathers not nice :haha:

:haha: Trouble is I have longish hair now and it's just scraggy and takes ages to dry so I don't bother ever drying it so it looks even scraggier. I want a change now, but I spend all my life failing to grow my hair long and then getting it cut so I wonder if I need more patience but I suspect long hair just isn't 'me':shrug:


----------



## addie25

Ok time for cuddles with DH!!!! Good night/morning


----------



## LunaLady

CUTE hair cut prospect, B! I think that would look very chic on you! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

April, sorry you're having to deal with poofuckery :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

DH and I are just watching TV (and he's working on his lappy) and relaxing... been knitting! I had DH bring me some of my projects :thumbup:

I'm kinda DONE being here, though.....!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all, Molly hope you're getting some well deserved rst and that Leo is being a good boy!
> Luna how is it going?still the same I hope, your hospital sounds as great as a hospital could hope to be!
> New wave are you all good? (Trin, B, Sarah)
> Clare where are the nursery pics???I wanna seeeeeeee!!
> How are babies? Essie,Harri rolled over from 3weeks old and held his head strong but then didn't crawl till 9months.Walked at 9 and a half though....They are all so different but I personally think we are bringing an elite new lot of babies into the world on this thread :)
> Jaynie how is work going?
> Crunchentwin-the kicks I get now actually sway me like sea-sickness, Harri just looks at my belly and rolls his eyes lol!
> Ladies still ttc I really hope this is your month, and Addie, I'm thinking maybe you get yours put in and I'll get mine out on same day?Deal?
> Anyways, big love to all......I had my last transfusion (sadly not infusion B!!) and it was NOT nice midwife as I thought-it was butcher woman!!! However, once she had finished improving my anaemia by spilling my blood like a sacrificial cow, she did check babies position etc and said all is looking good, she has moved further down since sunday and the bh I've been having appear to be early slow labour....So that's good, at least I feel that this ache is worth it if it is dragging her down!!
> 
> I agree Thursday I will get my healthy sticky babies put in and you will get your bundle of joy out!!!!!!!
> 
> I am a bit nervous for Thursday. The m/c really shook me because I just assumed IVF would work the first time for me since I don't have a fertility issue and it didn't. Im scared its going to take months. Im trying to have PMA but like I said I was not expecting a m/c last time and so I don't know what to expect this time. I just have to hope it all works out well and babies stick (one or both I don't care just healthy)Click to expand...

I don't know the statistics for mc with ivf, they say 25% of normal fertilization ends in mc, so even if it's higher with ivf it's probably not much higher so statistically it should work out:thumbup: Statistics piss me off though, I'm always in the wrong bloody percent:dohh: I'm in the 25% percent who mc and in the 5-10% who get GD etc etc! I am also in the 1.36% of chimpanzees who know how to type and ride a bicycle though, so it's not all bad 
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Ok time for cuddles with DH!!!! Good night/morning

Enjoy your cuddles! I've never said goodnight to you Addie:haha: GOOOOOODNIGHHTTT xxxxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> DH and I are just watching TV (and he's working on his lappy) and relaxing... been knitting! I had DH bring me some of my projects :thumbup:
> 
> I'm kinda DONE being here, though.....!!!! :growlmad:

I bet you are petal :hugs: I misread your post initially and thought DH had been knitting:haha: That said my dad knitted my niece a pink, purple and white stripey scarf when he was in hospital, but then he is an eccentric


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think men should knit more. I'm off to bed again I guess, get a couple of hours in before the munchkin summons me. My dog and kitten are fast asleep as though nothing happened! Oh and all my wool that I left on the sofa last night is now spread about the lounge and threaded around the furniture- the kitten has been having fun while I slept!!

GLAD YOU'RE HOME MOLLY!!:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> DH and I are just watching TV (and he's working on his lappy) and relaxing... been knitting! I had DH bring me some of my projects :thumbup:
> 
> I'm kinda DONE being here, though.....!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I bet you are petal :hugs: I misread your post initially and thought DH had been knitting:haha: That said my dad knitted my niece a pink, purple and white stripey scarf when he was in hospital, but then he is an eccentricClick to expand...

Haha! He said once he wanted to learn to knit one day... When he was in high school he 'knit' a chainmail vest :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I think men should knit more. I'm off to bed again I guess, get a couple of hours in before the munchkin summons me. My dog and kitten are fast asleep as though nothing happened! Oh and all my wool that I left on the sofa last night is now spread about the lounge and threaded around the furniture- the kitten has been having fun while I slept!!
> 
> GLAD YOU'RE HOME MOLLY!!:hugs: xxxxx

Reminds me of this one time I left out half a skein of fisherman's wool and in the middle of the night our cat, Elvis, came into our room and let out a huge YOWL. I turned on the light and he sat all smug with his 'catch' - my half a skein of wool all mangled. :haha:

Get some more sleeps! :kiss:


----------



## poas

Morning all, just sat watching cartoons with Harri before school,and eating some nommo cinnamon cereal :) Hope you all have a great day:thumbup:

I had a show this morning so will let you know if anything progresses xx


----------



## mummyApril

yay for your show lissy!


----------



## mummyApril

so the pipe is blocked that the washing machine pumps water out of sooo my dad said put the washing machine pipe in a bucket, well that was not a very good idea 2 buckets and 2 wash basins and lots of mopping later iv decided a little bit of leaking was better than that overflow, i kinda stood there for a while screaming and wondering how to go about stopping it haha (you can probably imagine lol)


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> About to meet my friend for lunch and maybe after go look for a pocketbook. NOW that is a need not a want I need a bigger bag bc I can't fit all my things into the small one I have and it feels as heavy as a rock.:haha:

This is definitely a NEED! I am lucky that my MIL goes to flea markets and knows I like bags - she buys me some great bags I must have about 15, and the ALL get used when I fancy a change :haha: I got a gorgeous suede bag when I was in Belfast and I am using that still. I nuv it. Along with Luna's Chanel sunglasses :cloud9: I :brat: :brat: NEED Chanel sunglasses...


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HEWO!
> 
> I can;'t believe I missed all the Leo excitement! Can't wait for more photos!
> 
> I am STARVING yet everything I think of makes me feel sick.
> 
> I did an IC today and although the lines are blazing strong, the control line is still a fraction darker than the test line. It's worried me a little, silly?
> 
> Hi Sezi :wave:
> 
> Sorry I didn't text you about Leo but I actually thought you had been online. I didn't know for a while either.
> 
> All the signs are good with your ickle beany so I really wouldn't worry about the strength of the lines. The dye strengths aren't always consistent from one batch to another but I'd probably be the same :hugs:Click to expand...

I didn't text because I don't think you have a phone... :shrug: - have you? I have wanted to text a few times. Also yes, stop worrying - my lines were going lighter hence the stress I had!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Soooooooo tired I'm annoyed at myself got all the turtle packages I needed to send ready only to miss the post office :(
> 
> I've got a pile of turtle mail sitting in my dining room waiting for me to get to the post office. How annoying to be organised enough to go but miss the times :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't talk to me about turtle mail, I have heaps to send! :fool:Click to expand...

SNAP!! I ordered some of it online and I would have been quicker to have it delivered to you lot firstly.


----------



## new mummy2010

well my little man had put on 3oz since just thursday hehe!!! He is now 11lbs 4oz and he is doing brill the nurse and gp said he is gorgeous and most alert for his age 

Lissy you have had a show? woohoooo if so another bebe is on their way 

luna hows it going lovely? sorry your anti bis are making you groggy, i was awful over weekend feeling sick and proper exhausted maybe thats what was wrong with me ? I finish mine today though

essie nate adores tummy time even sleeping on his tum during the day !! He is constantly wriggling around and fidgiting, he also looks like he is scrapping when asleep on his back like Kit describes cara doing, me and OH call it ''thrashing''

Sarachka i must pm you my mobile number or is yours the same still? and you just dont have mine now? Your lines sound fine to me dont stress chill your beans missy

B i cant wait to see your painting

Mollz how are you and Leo doing? sounds like you had a quicky pushing session like moi


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I think men should knit more. I'm off to bed again I guess, get a couple of hours in before the munchkin summons me. My dog and kitten are fast asleep as though nothing happened! Oh and all my wool that I left on the sofa last night is now spread about the lounge and threaded around the furniture- the kitten has been having fun while I slept!!
> 
> GLAD YOU'RE HOME MOLLY!!:hugs: xxxxx

:haha: you should have known better!!! With a Kitten, never leave anything remotely stringy, ball like, or food in reach without supervision.


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> morning all, just sat watching cartoons with harri before school,and eating some nommo cinnamon cereal :) hope you all have a great day:thumbup:
> 
> i had a show this morning so will let you know if anything progresses xx

cinnamon grahams???????????????????????????????????????????

:munch: :munch:


----------



## poas

Yes indeed Jaynie...me and Harri nuv them! Esme is going MENTAL today!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Feeling rather :sick: this morning. No more voms just the continuous :sick: feeling

We had a HUGE storm last night and all 3 boys ended up in the bed. It's a king size bed but 2 adults, 3 boys, a preggy pillow and a dog is a LOT in a bed...didn't make for a very restful night

I need one of these ( my coffee from yesterday) Our barista is so clever
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/300156_10150378819654880_594719879_10031811_1475480816_n.jpg

I chose the colour for the built in cupboards this morning :thumbup: I was going to go for white but instead I chose something that looks like whitewashed wood - the grain shows through. Hope it looks nice, and not cheap and tacky :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls,

Hello ladies! I am at work, where I always am when I talk to you now. So can't wait for broadband next week! 

New Mummy you have reminded me that sezi asked for our numbers didn't she? :dohh: - great news about Nate :thumbup:. I think everyone is feeling under the weather me and my boss are all sniffles and a few others - the weather has changed so quickly here, I always get sniffles when that happens. 

Holly - sorry your cat and dog are having an affair that gets you involved! Silly animals - it's bit funny when you are hundreds of miles away, I laughed anyway.

Luna - chin up - hang on in there, surely you only have 8 weeks MAXIMUM and after this is all said and done, you will honestly forget how bored you were while waiting for your little man :cloud9:. It does suck for you though :(

Lissy - GOOD LUCK! I hope this is it for ya. Truly I do. 

Essie - my niece was very mobile and stood at 8 months, girls are forward to lads I think and it still depends on what kid thinks is important. Erin wanted to move and interact and we couldn't stop her! I can't believe she weighs a stone already :shock: 

Kit, Crunchiebum, Mollykins - I hope you are all well and your bebes to boot. Keep the photos and stories coming, i might not have similar experiences but I do love reading about it. 

April :hugs: :hugs: I hope poo face doesn't upset you too much. He needs to buck some ideas up does that lad!

Sezi, Cassie, Trin, Clare - look after you - hope you are all well and no new worries crop up to threaten the new waves :cloud9: 

Busy busy busy day for me and I can't get over how fast it comes round :shock: soon I will feel like I am at college once a day! I have to dash, work calls :sleep: :ignore: :(


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> THIS IS NOT ME!! But I'm thinking of getting my hair cut short something like this...
> 
> https://shorthairstyless.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Hairstyles-For-Short-Hair-2011.jpg

Very nice :thumbup: That will really suit you! And perfect for swimbulations etc


----------



## Essie

I'm up, showered and eating breakfast by 9:30, pretty good going I think. Lyra is sitting in her bouncy chair making cooing noises and smiles at the dangling animals :cloud9: Baby clinic isn't until half one so we've got the morning to fill. 

What are everyones plans for today?


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Yes indeed Jaynie...me and Harri nuv them! Esme is going MENTAL today!!!

She's enjoying her last couple of days inside by having a good kick about, ready to meet her family on Friday :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Essie - my niece was very mobile and stood at 8 months, girls are forward to lads I think and it still depends on what kid thinks is important. Erin wanted to move and interact and we couldn't stop her! I can't believe she weighs a stone already :shock:

I know! I can't either. Here's a picture to show how much she's grown. Sitting in her chair at 9 days, and then at 7 weeks :wacko: The angle isn't exactly the same, but you can see how much more grown up she looks now. She's growing up so fast :cry:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/9d7w.jpg


----------



## poas

She's so cutE Essie! And does look very alert :)


----------



## Crunchie

Wow essie ! That's a great picture x she looks so lovely


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I HAVE TURTLE MAIL!*:mail:

I can't really send a pic since it's a letter, from my dear preggy twin :friends:

*THANKYOU SARACHKA*

I will reply likewise, I already have a special card for you:thumbup:

Well I just went to the market and got some fishcakes and spinach for lunch, and some smoked haddock to make kedgeree for dinner. Nom Nom :munch: Hope I still fancy it this evening though:haha: No nausea yet this morning:nope: I'm very tired though because when I went back to bed DH was just getting up, so I stayed up and had breakfast and didn't sleep again. And in my sleep deprived state I see clear advantages to bottle feeding a baby, like being able to drink strong coffee to beat the sleepiness!:coffee:

I also returned overdue library books and got told off by a stern elderly gentleman :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww Essie I know, they grow up way too fast. Honestly it seems like yesterday that Holly was 9 days old, and we were talking about visiting her primary school last night :cry: (Well, DH was, I was more thinking I might have a quick look round when I take her for her first day :haha:) Lyra's adorable :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH told me this morning when I mentioned a haircut that he thinks my hair looks lovely at the moment :shock: He is seriously weird but he said just have it trimmed but not short because he likes it like it is. Since I have no feminist axe to grind I will probably listen to my dear husband, and save 40&#8364; into the bargain!


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely pictures Essie. She getting SO big and grown up!

You know my BIL lives in China. He posts the funniest status updates sometimes. These two made me really laugh:

in the city, a family on one scooter, little boy, husband and wife are riding past us as we took a walk. the kid is moaning about something so the dad stops the scooter and warns him, "look! you see there's a foreigner. you keep giving me trouble and i'm going to leave you with him!"


today a little boy of about 7 walked up to me in the supermarket and mumbled to himself, "it seems like he's chinese, but he could be a foreigner...it could be..i wonder..maybe...he's..." i leant down and said, "hey kid i'm not chinese" "arhh!! a foreigner!" he said walking away fast.


----------



## Essie

:haha: love the status updates Trin


----------



## firstbaby25

That is do funny Trin - do they have an aversion to foreigners?


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh and Essie - I am work back to back COLLEGE.


----------



## HollyMonkey

What CD are you on Jaynie? As in cycle day not music


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge avatar essie :cloud9: Cheeky miss!


----------



## firstbaby25

CD 19 I am in fact a bit :sad2: about it because until you asked - I hadn't checked and I assumed I was well past egg TBH and I could have salvaged some :sex: if I had have known :dohh:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh and Essie - I am work back to back COLLEGE.

You're always so busy Jaynie! It makes me tired just reading about it.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Evening all, Molly hope you're getting some well deserved rst and that Leo is being a good boy!
> Luna how is it going?still the same I hope, your hospital sounds as great as a hospital could hope to be!
> New wave are you all good? (Trin, B, Sarah)
> Clare where are the nursery pics???I wanna seeeeeeee!!
> How are babies? Essie,Harri rolled over from 3weeks old and held his head strong but then didn't crawl till 9months.Walked at 9 and a half though....They are all so different but I personally think we are bringing an elite new lot of babies into the world on this thread :)
> Jaynie how is work going?
> Crunchentwin-the kicks I get now actually sway me like sea-sickness, Harri just looks at my belly and rolls his eyes lol!
> Ladies still ttc I really hope this is your month, and Addie, I'm thinking maybe you get yours put in and I'll get mine out on same day?Deal?
> Anyways, big love to all......I had my last transfusion (sadly not infusion B!!) and it was NOT nice midwife as I thought-it was butcher woman!!! However, once she had finished improving my anaemia by spilling my blood like a sacrificial cow, she did check babies position etc and said all is looking good, she has moved further down since sunday and the bh I've been having appear to be early slow labour....So that's good, at least I feel that this ache is worth it if it is dragging her down!!
> 
> I agree Thursday I will get my healthy sticky babies put in and you will get your bundle of joy out!!!!!!!
> 
> I am a bit nervous for Thursday. The m/c really shook me because I just assumed IVF would work the first time for me since I don't have a fertility issue and it didn't. Im scared its going to take months. Im trying to have PMA but like I said I was not expecting a m/c last time and so I don't know what to expect this time. I just have to hope it all works out well and babies stick (one or both I don't care just healthy)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the statistics for mc with ivf, they say 25% of normal fertilization ends in mc, so even if it's higher with ivf it's probably not much higher so statistically it should work out:thumbup: Statistics piss me off though, I'm always in the wrong bloody percent:dohh: I'm in the 25% percent who mc and in the 5-10% who get GD etc etc! I am also in the 1.36% of chimpanzees who know how to type and ride a bicycle though, so it's not all bad
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gifClick to expand...

HAH well I was the wrong statistic last time 75% healthy baby 25% unhealthy soooooo this time I think I will be 100% having sticky baby and 100% healthy baby PMA PMA PMA PMA



Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls,
> 
> Essie - my niece was very mobile and stood at 8 months, girls are forward to lads I think and it still depends on what kid thinks is important. Erin wanted to move and interact and we couldn't stop her! I can't believe she weighs a stone already :shock:
> 
> 
> I know! I can't either. Here's a picture to show how much she's grown. Sitting in her chair at 9 days, and then at 7 weeks :wacko: The angle isn't exactly the same, but you can see how much more grown up she looks now. She's growing up so fast :cry:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/9d7w.jpgClick to expand...

OH my how she has grown she is so lovely!!!!


----------



## addie25

*Advice* I do not like drama and as of rt now I can not have any in my life bc I need to rest on bed rest and not stress. I have a friend that I love but she comes with drama as she had a baby a couple years ago was not married and the father is an @ss. Her mother is still mad she had a baby even tho she was not that young she was 23 when she had her and randomly kicks her and the baby out. She called me last night saying her mom kicked her out and I tod her she could bring the baby and stay over the night. She said she would try just staying in her room and see if the mom says anything. Well the mom did not. I am worried that in the next couple of days she will ask to bring the baby over to sleep when I am on bed rest. I reallllly cant have that drama here and she never watches the baby when she is here so I would be a ball of stress on bed rest not able to see where the baby is going (she is 2) and she goes in cabinets and so on bc my house is not baby proof. What do you think I should so if she calls saying she wants to sleep over?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> That is do funny Trin - do they have an aversion to foreigners?

Hugely foreigner-phobic!!


----------



## Sarachka

HELLO EVERYONE, 

Having a crafty BNB lurk at work, it's so quiet today. EVERYONE has failed to attend their appointments with me!

Holly glad the letter arrived.

Trin, I have a friend who studied in china for a while and she's blonde, people would follow her about and try and touch her hair!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Essie - I am work back to back COLLEGE.
> 
> You're always so busy Jaynie! It makes me tired just reading about it.Click to expand...

Love the new avatar! She is truly a beaut, from facebook spying I thin she looks like an exact mix of the two of you :cloud9:

I never used to be this busy, I try to avoid being so busy but then I guess - life gets boring - when i wasn't working and the like I was always busy in the day and then not at the night but clearly I have to use the nights to see people. I like it because it means that I get to do what I want at the weekend, i.e. see Erin and NOTHING :cloud9: - B is also always a busy bee, even though she plays house for a living :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Essie - I am work back to back COLLEGE.
> 
> You're always so busy Jaynie! It makes me tired just reading about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Love the new avatar! She is truly a beaut, from facebook spying I thin she looks like an exact mix of the two of you :cloud9:
> 
> I never used to be this busy, I try to avoid being so busy but then I guess - life gets boring - when i wasn't working and the like I was always busy in the day and then not at the night but clearly I have to use the nights to see people. I like it because it means that I get to do what I want at the weekend, i.e. see Erin and NOTHING :cloud9: - B is also always a busy bee, even though she plays house for a living :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Today I've been playing in Holly's gompagomp house for a living, she's been bossing me about *all day long*:wacko: She really does need a sibling to play with/boss about!! :dohh: Trin's the real busy one, I'm just busy doing fun stuff, whereas Trin's always busy doing *useful* stuff!


----------



## firstbaby25

It's rather quiet on here today... Wish i'd brough my knitting to work with me. Sezi - do you hate it when people don't turn up - I find that most rude to be honest! I always would ring them if i couldn't make and give a reason why. 

Lasagne for my dinner and then a sandwich for tea, it kills me bringing two meals to work. I am looking forward to the weekend as tomorrow I am out for tea with a pregnant friend and then IKEA for more stuff & tesco for a food shop and then the weekend is mine (after I put furniture up :haha:) I only wish I had broadband for BnB time :nope: I miss you all.

Trin that is HILARIOUS! At least it's not just the brits that are seen as hostile to foreigners :yipee: the Chinese are at it too... 

ESSIE - I forgot that I have to go the dentist before college today :dohh: just got my diary out and looked and there it was my appointment with the hygienist!


----------



## Essie

Well the results are in. Lyra has been to baby clinic and weighs....*13lb14.5oz* (thats 6.3kg B!) She misses the stone mark by 1.5oz. They weren't worried by the voms either :thumbup: I forgot to ask her about donating milk though :dohh: I meant to ask when i saw her, I will have to leave myself a note to ask next time i see her.


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - my honest opinion is that personally - I wouldn't be able to say no (I always think of my sister and Erin) but I wouuld lay down some ground rules BIG time and make sure that she was clear on them and then if she breaks them DH can tell her to leave. I feel for her, over here, having a baby without being married isn't a big deal - unless you are my Nan :haha:


----------



## Essie

Jaynie I'm glad you at least have your weekends to do whatever you please (I suggest some relaxing). But i don't know how you fit it all in - and the dentist as well! 

Facebook spying :haha: yes I think she looks quite like DH around the eyes, all his family have really dark brown eyes and she does too. A lot of people have said she looks like me, and she looks quite similar to my brother when he was a baby. 

This is DH as a baby, I can see similarities between him and Lyra:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/glennbaby.jpg


----------



## poas

God that is uncanny Essie! 
I have like a tight band around my belly button, it seems the topmost bit of my belly is not going as hard though? and there is no getting away from the fact that these HURT.Bearably so, but not to be ignored iykwim?


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> God that is uncanny Essie!
> I have like a tight band around my belly button, it seems the topmost bit of my belly is not going as hard though? and there is no getting away from the fact that these HURT.Bearably so, but not to be ignored iykwim?

thats wierd have u called the midwife?:shrug:

im off for mw appointment now :wacko: bet its another mw i havent met before:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh yes! I can really see that. I think she looks typically like your DH but I thihnk all babaies do and believe it's nature enabling dad to bond with baby - because mum loves bebe no matter what. Then, that would mean that Trin had 3 boys that all looked the same - so I think they change. A LOT - Erin looks like my sis when she was young but her dad now. It's weird! In any case your daughter is beautiful and will probably continue to be so! No matter who she looks like :thumbup:... 

I will be fine in half terms/holidays and when house stuff dies down. It's all the visitors and trips to ikea and college that mean i sound busy. Last night I just met friends that I haven't seen for a while and it was nice... 

I'm gutted that she missed the stone mark. Wonder when it will calm down, because Erin got to about 16lbs when she was 10 months and she's nearly 3 now and probably weighs about 2 stone.


----------



## poas

I haven't really got one Clare, she was so crap I stopped going, and just go gp and hospital appointments....hopefully it's something starting although that'll probably stop the pains now I said that lol!


----------



## addie25

Oops


----------



## Essie

Ooh Lissy hope things are moving for you.


----------



## babyhopes2010

mw appt went well my fh has decreased so im only measuring 2cm ahead instead of 6cm :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls,
> 
> Essie - my niece was very mobile and stood at 8 months, girls are forward to lads I think and it still depends on what kid thinks is important. Erin wanted to move and interact and we couldn't stop her! I can't believe she weighs a stone already :shock:
> 
> 
> I know! I can't either. Here's a picture to show how much she's grown. Sitting in her chair at 9 days, and then at 7 weeks :wacko: The angle isn't exactly the same, but you can see how much more grown up she looks now. She's growing up so fast :cry:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/9d7w.jpgClick to expand...


:cloud9:she is growing big and strong hey essie totally gorgeous though as all the turtle bebes are even if i do say so myself:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Essie - I am work back to back COLLEGE.
> 
> You're always so busy Jaynie! It makes me tired just reading about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Love the new avatar! She is truly a beaut, from facebook spying I thin she looks like an exact mix of the two of you :cloud9:
> 
> I never used to be this busy, I try to avoid being so busy but then I guess - life gets boring - when i wasn't working and the like I was always busy in the day and then not at the night but clearly I have to use the nights to see people. I like it because it means that I get to do what I want at the weekend, i.e. see Erin and NOTHING :cloud9: - B is also always a busy bee, even though she plays house for a living :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Today I've been playing in Holly's gompagomp house for a living, she's been bossing me about *all day long*:wacko: She really does need a sibling to play with/boss about!! :dohh: Trin's the real busy one, I'm just busy doing fun stuff, whereas Trin's always busy doing *useful* stuff!Click to expand...

What did you read today ??:winkwink:



Essie said:


> Well the results are in. Lyra has been to baby clinic and weighs....*13lb14.5oz* (thats 6.3kg B!) She misses the stone mark by 1.5oz. They weren't worried by the voms either :thumbup: I forgot to ask her about donating milk though :dohh: I meant to ask when i saw her, I will have to leave myself a note to ask next time i see her.


wowzers the mummy done good!!!:happydance::thumbup:




Essie said:


> Jaynie I'm glad you at least have your weekends to do whatever you please (I suggest some relaxing). But i don't know how you fit it all in - and the dentist as well!
> 
> Facebook spying :haha: yes I think she looks quite like DH around the eyes, all his family have really dark brown eyes and she does too. A lot of people have said she looks like me, and she looks quite similar to my brother when he was a baby.
> 
> This is DH as a baby, I can see similarities between him and Lyra:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/glennbaby.jpg

yep defo daddies:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I had to read Mr Men books today, but only one page and then we had to start a new one :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now Jaynie's mentioned lasagne I'm not so sure I fancy kedgeree for dinner :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie, Lyra is off the chart on the weight for her age in my 'Carnet de Sante' (little book where your baby's weights and measures are recorded every doctors visit) but don't panic because French average weights are lower for 0 to 18yr olds than English ones!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just imagine Scandinavian couples who have babies in China, their babies must always be outside of the Chinese height and weight averages!:fool: Chinese midwives probably refer to them as Big Foreign Babies :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Just imagine Scandinavian couples who have babies in China, their babies must always be outside of the Chinese height and weight averages!:fool: Chinese midwives probably refer to them as Big Foreign Babies :haha:

Ha ha ha - I nearly dropped my pump .... Boobie milk all over the floor !!! Lucky cat


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie, Lyra is off the chart on the weight for her age in my 'Carnet de Sante' (little book where your baby's weights and measures are recorded every doctors visit) but don't panic because French average weights are lower for 0 to 18yr olds than English ones!:haha:

She would be a giant bebe in France then :haha: She's about 95th percentile here. She is long though. All her 0-3 clothes have loads of room in the body but no growing room left for her legs and feet.


----------



## poas

Evening ladies :)


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> mw appt went well my fh has decreased so im only measuring 2cm ahead instead of 6cm :haha:

glad it went well :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

So... I think I want to go home.... I think if everything is still good on Friday, I am going to leave. I still have to have more of an indepth convo with DH about it (we've discussed leaving already) but I have made a list of reasons why I feel safe at home and all the ways in which I will be caring for myself (or rather how DH and my parents will be caring for me).

I just can't stand being in the hospital anymore. I want my bed, I want my organic food, I want to be relaxed. 

:cry:


----------



## poas

Aww I'm sorry you are feeling that way Luna, I'm sure if you are careful it should be ok no? It would be here...as shown by my crunchen(couldn'twait)twin :)


----------



## Crunchie

hey luna - 

I was sent home with antibotics and then appts every other day to monitor bubba..... I think if there is no sign of infection they are happy. 

Dh and I put together a pro's list at staying in, but I did like the comfort of being in hospital but if you would be more relaxed at home there is something to be said for that 

they wanted me to get to 37 weeks, only because that is classed as full term here....if I had been in another hospital 5 miles away they would have induced me ASAP ....strange how its different in each hospital ! 

x big hugs


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Aww I'm sorry you are feeling that way Luna, I'm sure if you are careful it should be ok no? It would be here...as shown by my crunchen(couldn'twait)twin :)

Twinsie !!!!! will we have a bump pic before the arrival of little E ?


----------



## LunaLady

The doctor just came in and said the first of the cultures of the amnio show no signs of infection, so everything looks good there.

I asked her if there was any chance of me going home and she said no, it would not be a good idea to her. Her reasons were that I am at an increased risk of infection and placenta abruption. What's frustrating is that I am at risk of those things here in the hospital... and I'm less than 10 minutes away from the hospital (and quicker by ambulance if needed).

I'm not sure if I've got the courage to leave AMA (against medical advice).


----------



## LunaLady

And she said they will induce me if I go beyond 34 weeks. :cry:


----------



## Essie

I love your avatar pic Crunch, Lauren looks adorable.


----------



## Essie

:hugs: Luna. I can understand that you don't feel relaxed in the hospital and just want to be at home around your own things. It's an awkward situation if your doctor is advising you to stay in. I think as you say you need to speak to your DH and see what he thinks, maybe put together a pro/cons list like Crunch did? And perhaps ask the doctor in depth the risks if you go home vs stay in.


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> And she said they will induce me if I go beyond 34 weeks. :cry:

Oh luna - I really do understand.....do you really not want to be induced or be further along than 34 weeks ? 

I think mentally trying to process that labour/pregnancy is not going how its planned is the hardest thing ! 

:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> I love your avatar pic Crunch, Lauren looks adorable.

Thank you !!! I love that pic of little miss in her chair ....showing how much she has grown....she looks so amazing 

Lauren has the same probs with her clothes.....she is still small but she is SO long......:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sooo James hadn't really done much of a poo today and I was just feeding him in which I knew hed do one wellll it was an explosion to which I didn't tell daddy just asked him to change him and as I knew it would be a down the leg job! Am I evil? Lol I just told jay pay back is a bitch hehe x


----------



## mummyApril

I'm actually laughing he's goin o my god its everywhere 'oh and now uv just been sick' sooo funny


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since last week I cheated and posted pot pics from 5+6 I thought I could post from 6+6 today! Took this one just now, pre dinner, and it's rock hard all that bulge. DH teases me about it. By the way I wear normal clothes in the day but in the evening I put my comfy tracksuit bottoms on, which is why I always have them for the pics:haha: I'm still worried about it being ectopic and keep trying to reassure myself that uterine bulge is a good sign?:shrug: I can't do up my jeans already :shock:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0









002.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0









018.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0









009.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Sooo James hadn't really done much of a poo today and I was just feeding him in which I knew hed do one wellll it was an explosion to which I didn't tell daddy just asked him to change him and as I knew it would be a down the leg job! Am I evil? Lol I just told jay pay back is a bitch hehe x

:haha: Not evil at all!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> The doctor just came in and said the first of the cultures of the amnio show no signs of infection, so everything looks good there.
> 
> I asked her if there was any chance of me going home and she said no, it would not be a good idea to her. Her reasons were that I am at an increased risk of infection and placenta abruption. What's frustrating is that I am at risk of those things here in the hospital... and I'm less than 10 minutes away from the hospital (and quicker by ambulance if needed).
> 
> I'm not sure if I've got the courage to leave AMA (against medical advice).

If I were you I would not leave even tho I know how boring and uncomfortable it is to not be in your own home. :hugs: I would be scared that something were going to happen and then don't get to the hospital in time. I think you need to talk to DH and see what you both think is the safest thing for you and baby.


----------



## Essie

Thats a lovely little bump B. It's normal to show earlier with your second isn't it?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Since last week I cheated and posted pot pics from 5+6 I thought I could post from 6+6 today! Took this one just now, pre dinner, and it's rock hard all that bulge. DH teases me about it. By the way I wear normal clothes in the day but in the evening I put my comfy tracksuit bottoms on, which is why I always have them for the pics:haha: I'm still worried about it being ectopic and keep trying to reassure myself that uterine bulge is a good sign?:shrug: I can't do up my jeans already :shock:

Aww your bump is so cute!!!!!!!!!!! It is not ectopic you would not have a bump if it were. This is a sticky baby!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna it's a tricky one, presumably the hospital will have to send someone out a couple of times a day to monitor baby and feel it might just be simpler to keep you in? :shrug: I personally (if I didn't have Holly to miss tremendously) would rather stay in hospital, just so as not to take the risk, since a nurse is just a bell ring away if you suddenly feel something isn't right, but if you're unhappy there then that's not great. Hmmm. I need to pause for thought...


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Since last week I cheated and posted pot pics from 5+6 I thought I could post from 6+6 today! Took this one just now, pre dinner, and it's rock hard all that bulge. DH teases me about it. By the way I wear normal clothes in the day but in the evening I put my comfy tracksuit bottoms on, which is why I always have them for the pics:haha: I'm still worried about it being ectopic and keep trying to reassure myself that uterine bulge is a good sign?:shrug: I can't do up my jeans already :shock:
> 
> Aww your bump is so cute!!!!!!!!!!! It is not ectopic you would not have a bump if it were. This is a sticky baby!!!Click to expand...

Thanks I sooooo hope so! But I looked at symptoms of an ectopic on Google (I know I know:blush:) and one of them was a distended abdomen:argh: Which I know is silly of me to worry about since what is a healthy pregnancy other than 9 months of an increasingly distending abdomen :fool: but we monkeys do worry so:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna I've paused for thought and I personally would stay in, even if I missed Holly so, since the bubs is so fragile and ickle, and I'd want the nurses entirely there for me and on my side. And you _do_ have complications such as high blood sugar and high blood pressure, and those risks added to a risk of infection and an already likely premature baby, well to me all that adds up to a high risk situation needing high vigilance :shrug: Just my 2c worth as of course I am no doc!!


----------



## mummyApril

I love your bump B


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Since last week I cheated and posted pot pics from 5+6 I thought I could post from 6+6 today! Took this one just now, pre dinner, and it's rock hard all that bulge. DH teases me about it. By the way I wear normal clothes in the day but in the evening I put my comfy tracksuit bottoms on, which is why I always have them for the pics:haha: I'm still worried about it being ectopic and keep trying to reassure myself that uterine bulge is a good sign?:shrug: I can't do up my jeans already :shock:
> 
> Aww your bump is so cute!!!!!!!!!!! It is not ectopic you would not have a bump if it were. This is a sticky baby!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I sooooo hope so! But I looked at symptoms of an ectopic on Google (I know I know:blush:) and one of them was a distended abdomen:argh: Which I know is silly of me to worry about since what is a healthy pregnancy other than 9 months of an increasingly distending abdomen :fool: but we monkeys do worry so:nope:Click to expand...

You would be in pain if it was ectopic so you have nothing to worry about. And *NO MORE GOOGLE *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Thats a lovely little bump B. It's normal to show earlier with your second isn't it?

Yes, everyone says so :thumbup: I was more like that at about 12 weeks with Holly, I have a franken-uterus since her


----------



## addie25

Mega PMA....HERE IT GOES!!!!!!MY TRANSFER IS TOMORROW IT IS GOING TO WORK AND I WILL HAVE HEALTHY BABIES!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Luna I'm sorry you feel poo about staying in hosp :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sooo James hadn't really done much of a poo today and I was just feeding him in which I knew hed do one wellll it was an explosion to which I didn't tell daddy just asked him to change him and as I knew it would be a down the leg job! Am I evil? Lol I just told jay pay back is a bitch hehe x
> 
> :haha: Not evil at all!Click to expand...

A smart move I'd say April :amartass:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Mega PMA....HERE IT GOES!!!!!!MY TRANSFER IS TOMORROW IT IS GOING TO WORK AND I WILL HAVE HEALTHY BABIES!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*ADDIE YOU WILL HAVE BIG FAT STICKY BABIES! *


----------



## mummyApril

Yay Addie!!!!!!

B when I was 6 weeks I thought James was ectopic as was in pain I researched and phoned nhs lol and they said by 6 weeks I'd either be bleeding or in severe pain, also you would have shoulder tip pain x


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Mega PMA....HERE IT GOES!!!!!!MY TRANSFER IS TOMORROW IT IS GOING TO WORK AND I WILL HAVE HEALTHY BABIES!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *ADDIE YOU WILL HAVE BIG FAT STICKY BABIES! *Click to expand...

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## poas

Crunch I'm not sure if I will post another,I might take it and do so after as last time it took ages.....I'm in a fair bit of pain now, back feels like it needs to crack and period pains like a teenager!!! Sooooooo...... I have my fingers crossed that this is it,pain backed up by the fact that I had much more energy today than I have for months-went for lunch,shopping,came home and made a from scratch chicken pie...wishful thinking?LOL


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Crunch I'm not sure if I will post another,I might take it and do so after as last time it took ages.....I'm in a fair bit of pain now, back feels like it needs to crack and period pains like a teenager!!! Sooooooo...... I have my fingers crossed that this is it,pain backed up by the fact that I had much more energy today than I have for months-went for lunch,shopping,came home and made a from scratch chicken pie...wishful thinking?LOL

Fingers crossed this is it!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Proud poo face lol
 



Attached Files:







james%20cheeky.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

Adorable!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow miracle! My kedgeree is ready in 5 mins and right now I have an overwhelming desire to eat..........

........kedgeree!!! :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## addie25

YAY my house is nice and clean and so I do not have to stress on my bed rest. Cleaning service came today so I feel relaxedddd.


----------



## mummyApril

What's kedgeree? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo it's my squishy cheeks man :hugs: He's so cute April!! I want one like that!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just imagine Scandinavian couples who have babies in China, their babies must always be outside of the Chinese height and weight averages!:fool: Chinese midwives probably refer to them as Big Foreign Babies :haha:

Jingjing, my SIL, is 7 1/2 months and she looks MAYBE 4 months...at a stretch! Teeny tiny midget baby. I hope it takes after her and not BIL

We once had a Japanese mother and a Dutch father...ended in a caesar


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just imagine Scandinavian couples who have babies in China, their babies must always be outside of the Chinese height and weight averages!:fool: Chinese midwives probably refer to them as Big Foreign Babies :haha:
> 
> Ha ha ha - I nearly dropped my pump .... Boobie milk all over the floor !!! Lucky catClick to expand...

Spilt boobie milk is the worst! All that effort wasted :nope:

When I used to get out of the bath, the cats would sit and wait for me because I would leak onto the floor :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> What's kedgeree? X

Ask Kit:rofl: It's a Scottish nom nom- based on rice, smoked haddock, boiled egg, and in my recipe you add natural yoghurt and paprika but Kit will probably tell me that's a European deviation from pure Scottish kedgeree:haha: Yummo. My mum used to make it alot for me when I was a kid, comfort food :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

I just had a speed read through about 10 pages! I'm slacking - sorry :blush:

Holly...gorge bump and I'd say it's the distended uterus of a preggy lady and not an ectopic distension. How would I know? Well, I just do so there :thumbup::smug:

Lissy....OMG, it's got to be time now surely. Either that or Esme is a cheeky wee trickster! I hope in a matter of hours, you I see a post of her arrival :happydance:

Luna...I don't blame you for feeling rubbish in hospital. Only you can decide what's best for you in terms of staying or leaving AMA....I might be inclined to stay but only because I'm a worrywart and if I left I'd just worry about what might happen thus defeating the purpose of leaving. You are much more chilled than me though :thumbup:

Addie....I soooooooooooooooooooooooooo wish you all the luck in the world for the transfers tomorrow. IT WILL WORK AND EVERYTHING YOU'VE BEEN THROUGH WILL HAVE BEEN WORTH IT!:hugs::thumbup:

Jaynie...my god, your busyness reminds me of what I was like when I worked. Thanks for checking in when you can, I know it's hard to find the time, we appreciate it :flower: Glad the new abode is coming along and glad Adam is doing some overtime...always good to have some extra pennies :thumbup:

Molly....hello my tired friend. I hope you are all doing ok and we shall wait patiently until you are ready/have time to come on and tell us all about Leo :cloud9:

Essie...you weren't far wrong about Lyra's weight...she's amazing and beautiful :cloud9::flower:

April...oh my, Jay up to his old tricks again? *sigh* I wish you could get a break m'love :hugs:

Sezi...awright preggy? How's preggy life treating you? You've been a bit quiet!

Hayley...glad Nate's doing well and he's doing great in the weight department too :thumbup: Also, you're on the mend too which is great, glad the anti-b's are finished :thumbup: I loved the pics you put on BBM...he's gorge!

Trin...are you enjoying your Percy? Apart from the overcrowding issue :haha: I hope you and he are very happy together :winkwink:

Newbiedoobeedooooooo....there's a new arrival I see. Enjoy m'love, you're an aunty again right? :happydance:

Ugh...I can't remember what else I wanted to say :dohh: Sorry if I missed anything earth shattering....hello anyway and I nuv you all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> And she said they will induce me if I go beyond 34 weeks. :cry:

Luna I'm sorry :hugs: That really sucks! If you are still pregnant at 34 weeks, it's possible though that just getting up and walking around may be enough to bring on contractions. I hope things happen naturally at 33w 6d!!!

Placental abruption is the biggest risk I think and then 10 minutes does actually make a difference so being in hospital would be a better plan


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> What's kedgeree? X
> 
> Ask Kit:rofl: It's a Scottish nom nom- based on rice, smoked haddock, boiled egg, and in my recipe you add natural yoghurt and paprika but Kit will probably tell me that's a European deviation from pure Scottish kedgeree:haha: Yummo. My mum used to make it alot for me when I was a kid, comfort food :munch:Click to expand...

Yes, in Scotland, we throw in a dash of haggis and smoke it all in an old bagpipe :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just imagine Scandinavian couples who have babies in China, their babies must always be outside of the Chinese height and weight averages!:fool: Chinese midwives probably refer to them as Big Foreign Babies :haha:
> 
> Ha ha ha - I nearly dropped my pump .... Boobie milk all over the floor !!! Lucky catClick to expand...
> 
> Spilt boobie milk is the worst! All that effort wasted :nope:
> 
> When I used to get out of the bath, the cats would sit and wait for me because I would leak onto the floor :haha:Click to expand...

I get very upset when Cara doesn't finish the whole bottle of boobie milk...even if it's just an ounce. I hate to waste it because I feel it's so precious (or maybe I'm just a bit precious :haha:)


----------



## addie25

What side dish goes well with baked ziti??? DH says my cooking is great but I mix things sometimes that do not go LOL :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just imagine Scandinavian couples who have babies in China, their babies must always be outside of the Chinese height and weight averages!:fool: Chinese midwives probably refer to them as Big Foreign Babies :haha:
> 
> Ha ha ha - I nearly dropped my pump .... Boobie milk all over the floor !!! Lucky catClick to expand...
> 
> Spilt boobie milk is the worst! All that effort wasted :nope:
> 
> When I used to get out of the bath, the cats would sit and wait for me because I would leak onto the floor :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I get very upset when Cara doesn't finish the whole bottle of boobie milk...even if it's just an ounce. I hate to waste it because I feel it's so precious (or maybe I'm just a bit precious :haha:)Click to expand...


Trin !!! I know now why the real crunchie and crumble keep following me around :shrug:

I did drop a bottle in the early stages and I think I cried....how very dramatic ......


----------



## TrinityMom

Bethany of the beauteous bump! That is a proper full-blown baby bump :thumbup: Looking SO good!!!

And as APril said, it is far more likely that at this stage you would have symptoms of an ectopic if it were ectopic. It's a sticky bean...I know, very hard to wrap your brain and especially your heart, around that:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey kit 

I expressed 5 oz this morning in one sitting .......:happydance: 

thank you big udders :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Lovely bump monkey ..........

can I ask a silly question ? I know you got GD with holly ....is it 100% you will have it again ? or is there any chance you will not ???


x


----------



## Crunchie

when do I become a bnb addict ????


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey kit
> 
> I expressed 5 oz this morning in one sitting .......:happydance:
> 
> thank you big udders :thumbup:

Oooo, get you! That's fabbo! You'll have to give me tips sure enough :thumbup:

I've started trying to express and store some, so that someday, I might go out without Cara for more than 2 hours :haha: The lansinoh storage bags are great and really easy to use :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> when do I become a bnb addict ????

if my memory serves me well, it's 2500 posts!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> What side dish goes well with baked ziti??? DH says my cooking is great but I mix things sometimes that do not go LOL :wacko:

Ermm, what is Ziti? :blush:


----------



## addie25

HELP what side dish would go well???:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.graphics16.com/g/best_of_luck/best_of_luck_034.jpg
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSlZgQVXBeBEwZW8pXkouusgTBEsO5KncyLOSqG1Mz8MsI0U4QOsNXRyAQhttps://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z329/susanhud50/GOOD%20LUCK/GOODLUCK3D.gif
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0a_zsfWY63c/TS-5WkVI8CI/AAAAAAAAABo/DGeZpgusEBo/s1600/top_10_cutest_asian_baby_faces_2.jpg
https://fineartamerica.com/images-square-real/united-turtles-christopher-raetz.jpg
TURTLES AROUND THE WORLD ARE HOLDING THUMBS FOR YOU


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Lovely bump monkey ..........
> 
> can I ask a silly question ? I know you got GD with holly ....is it 100% you will have it again ? or is there any chance you will not ???
> 
> 
> x

On this topic, I did my cheaty test and had a can of fanta grape and a packet of chips (the cooked potato kind, not crisps). It was 191 at 1 hour and 154 at 2 hours :nope:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What side dish goes well with baked ziti??? DH says my cooking is great but I mix things sometimes that do not go LOL :wacko:
> 
> Ermm, what is Ziti? :blush:Click to expand...

Baked ziti. 1 pound dry ziti pasta 
spaghetti sauce (I got the brand prego sauce LOL thought it would help with tomorrow!!!!)
6 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
ricota cheese

THEN you backe it NOM NOM


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> when do I become a bnb addict ????

2500....it takes for-bloody-ever!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.graphics16.com/g/best_of_luck/best_of_luck_034.jpg
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSlZgQVXBeBEwZW8pXkouusgTBEsO5KncyLOSqG1Mz8MsI0U4QOsNXRyAQhttps://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z329/susanhud50/GOOD%20LUCK/GOODLUCK3D.gif
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0a_zsfWY63c/TS-5WkVI8CI/AAAAAAAAABo/DGeZpgusEBo/s1600/top_10_cutest_asian_baby_faces_2.jpg
> https://fineartamerica.com/images-square-real/united-turtles-christopher-raetz.jpg
> TURTLES AROUND THE WORLD ARE HOLDING THUMBS FOR YOU

You made me :cry: that was soooooooooooooooooooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you turtles around the world!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What side dish goes well with baked ziti??? DH says my cooking is great but I mix things sometimes that do not go LOL :wacko:
> 
> Ermm, what is Ziti? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Baked ziti. 1 pound dry ziti pasta
> spaghetti sauce (I got the brand prego sauce LOL thought it would help with tomorrow!!!!)
> 6 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded
> 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
> ricota cheese
> 
> THEN you backe it NOM NOMClick to expand...

Green salad :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Bethany of the beauteous bump! That is a proper full-blown baby bump :thumbup: Looking SO good!!!
> 
> And as APril said, it is far more likely that at this stage you would have symptoms of an ectopic if it were ectopic. It's a sticky bean...I know, very hard to wrap your brain and especially your heart, around that:hugs:

Aww thanks Trin, that made me well up :cry: It's horrible because I'm not one to not wallow in the gloriousness of those first few weeks of pregnancy, (before it becomes normal :haha:) but I am so scared to wrap my heart around it in particular. I hope too that my body would have dealt swiftly with an ectopic, or it would be telling me now, but bloody Google puts the fear up me. Another symptom I read was a "desire to defecate" and there was no elaboration of this.:shrug: So now I worry if I need to do a poo :haha:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What side dish goes well with baked ziti??? DH says my cooking is great but I mix things sometimes that do not go LOL :wacko:
> 
> Ermm, what is Ziti? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Baked ziti. 1 pound dry ziti pasta
> spaghetti sauce (I got the brand prego sauce LOL thought it would help with tomorrow!!!!)
> 6 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded
> 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
> ricota cheese
> 
> THEN you backe it NOM NOMClick to expand...
> 
> Green salad :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes green salad is the perfect match...That is why I didn't get any to go with dinner LOL (this is why DH says I try and mix crazy things" I really want to find an odd dish to go with it that works great!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I am having probably the worlds most nutritionally EMPTY meal ever. Instant mashed potato and tinned mushy peas. There's a little bit of cheese in there, and I'm drinking a glass of milk


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Bethany of the beauteous bump! That is a proper full-blown baby bump :thumbup: Looking SO good!!!
> 
> And as APril said, it is far more likely that at this stage you would have symptoms of an ectopic if it were ectopic. It's a sticky bean...I know, very hard to wrap your brain and especially your heart, around that:hugs:
> 
> Aww thanks Trin, that made me well up :cry: It's horrible because I'm not one to not wallow in the gloriousness of those first few weeks of pregnancy, (before it becomes normal :haha:) but I am so scared to wrap my heart around it in particular. I hope too that my body would have dealt swiftly with an ectopic, or it would be telling me now, but bloody Google puts the fear up me. Another symptom I read was a "desire to defecate" and there was no elaboration of this.:shrug: So now I worry if I need to do a poo :haha:Click to expand...

Let me at google for scaring you!!! :ninja::ninja:

What do you mean scared to poo??? My friend doing IVF told me she didn't want to poo on bed rest bc she is scared she will poop them out. Should I be scared of that?????


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> when do I become a bnb addict ????
> 
> 2500....it takes for-bloody-ever!Click to expand...

My next milestone is 'BnB Elite' :smug: :smug: :smug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Bethany of the beauteous bump! That is a proper full-blown baby bump :thumbup: Looking SO good!!!
> 
> And as APril said, it is far more likely that at this stage you would have symptoms of an ectopic if it were ectopic. It's a sticky bean...I know, very hard to wrap your brain and especially your heart, around that:hugs:
> 
> Aww thanks Trin, that made me well up :cry: It's horrible because I'm not one to not wallow in the gloriousness of those first few weeks of pregnancy, (before it becomes normal :haha:) but I am so scared to wrap my heart around it in particular. I hope too that my body would have dealt swiftly with an ectopic, or it would be telling me now, but bloody Google puts the fear up me. Another symptom I read was a "desire to defecate" and there was no elaboration of this.:shrug: So now I worry if I need to do a poo :haha:Click to expand...

If you don't poo you will surely bloat up and get pain like an ectopic :haha:

I totally understand the not wrapping your heart around it...a lot of the time I'm still there which I know is crazily demented ...but that's how we are and you and I have reason to feel that way. SO I'll support you and cheer you on with your lovely bump and you get to do the same for me :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Bethany of the beauteous bump! That is a proper full-blown baby bump :thumbup: Looking SO good!!!
> 
> And as APril said, it is far more likely that at this stage you would have symptoms of an ectopic if it were ectopic. It's a sticky bean...I know, very hard to wrap your brain and especially your heart, around that:hugs:
> 
> Aww thanks Trin, that made me well up :cry: It's horrible because I'm not one to not wallow in the gloriousness of those first few weeks of pregnancy, (before it becomes normal :haha:) but I am so scared to wrap my heart around it in particular. I hope too that my body would have dealt swiftly with an ectopic, or it would be telling me now, but bloody Google puts the fear up me. Another symptom I read was a "desire to defecate" and there was no elaboration of this.:shrug: So now I worry if I need to do a poo :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Let me at google for scaring you!!! :ninja::ninja:
> 
> What do you mean scared to poo??? My friend doing IVF told me she didn't want to poo on bed rest bc she is scared she will poop them out. Should I be scared of that?????Click to expand...

I swear one of the symptoms I saw on Google of an ectopic was needing to poo. How many times a day it didn't say :shrug: I assume my daily bowel movement shouldn't be a cause for concern, but sometimes I need to go twice :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I am having probably the worlds most nutritionally EMPTY meal ever. Instant mashed potato and tinned mushy peas. There's a little bit of cheese in there, and I'm drinking a glass of milk

Ah, the joys of early pregnancy crazy meals :fool:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Bethany of the beauteous bump! That is a proper full-blown baby bump :thumbup: Looking SO good!!!
> 
> And as APril said, it is far more likely that at this stage you would have symptoms of an ectopic if it were ectopic. It's a sticky bean...I know, very hard to wrap your brain and especially your heart, around that:hugs:
> 
> Aww thanks Trin, that made me well up :cry: It's horrible because I'm not one to not wallow in the gloriousness of those first few weeks of pregnancy, (before it becomes normal :haha:) but I am so scared to wrap my heart around it in particular. I hope too that my body would have dealt swiftly with an ectopic, or it would be telling me now, but bloody Google puts the fear up me. Another symptom I read was a "desire to defecate" and there was no elaboration of this.:shrug: So now I worry if I need to do a poo :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Let me at google for scaring you!!! :ninja::ninja:
> 
> What do you mean scared to poo??? My friend doing IVF told me she didn't want to poo on bed rest bc she is scared she will poop them out. Should I be scared of that?????Click to expand...
> 
> I swear one of the symptoms I saw on Google of an ectopic was needing to poo. How many times a day it didn't say :shrug: I assume my daily bowel movement shouldn't be a cause for concern, but sometimes I need to go twice :argh:Click to expand...

B poo all you want you will be fine. :loo:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> when do I become a bnb addict ????
> 
> 2500....it takes for-bloody-ever!Click to expand...
> 
> My next milestone is 'BnB Elite' :smug: :smug: :smug:Click to expand...

OMG! I thought I'd done striving for goals on here!!!!! I shall forget I ever read that :ignore:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie you can't poo embryos out, I Googled that too :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie you can't poo embryos out, I Googled that too :haha:

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OK GREAT!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Bethany of the beauteous bump! That is a proper full-blown baby bump :thumbup: Looking SO good!!!
> 
> And as APril said, it is far more likely that at this stage you would have symptoms of an ectopic if it were ectopic. It's a sticky bean...I know, very hard to wrap your brain and especially your heart, around that:hugs:
> 
> Aww thanks Trin, that made me well up :cry: It's horrible because I'm not one to not wallow in the gloriousness of those first few weeks of pregnancy, (before it becomes normal :haha:) but I am so scared to wrap my heart around it in particular. I hope too that my body would have dealt swiftly with an ectopic, or it would be telling me now, but bloody Google puts the fear up me. Another symptom I read was a "desire to defecate" and there was no elaboration of this.:shrug: So now I worry if I need to do a poo :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Let me at google for scaring you!!! :ninja::ninja:
> 
> What do you mean scared to poo??? My friend doing IVF told me she didn't want to poo on bed rest bc she is scared she will poop them out. Should I be scared of that?????Click to expand...
> 
> I swear one of the symptoms I saw on Google of an ectopic was needing to poo. How many times a day it didn't say :shrug: I assume my daily bowel movement shouldn't be a cause for concern, but sometimes I need to go twice :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> B poo all you want you will be fine. :loo:Click to expand...

You too Addie, poo, poo, and poo again, your beanies won't unstick:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie you can't poo embryos out, I Googled that too :haha:

If you could it would seriously cut down the need for Marie Stopes clinics :haha: And teenage girls would be the biggest consumers of prunes :rofl:


----------



## addie25

OMG do u remember a year or 2 or 3 or whenever it was when the movie babies came out??? Its a documentary of babies growing up around the world and how people bring them up differently. WELL TRIN inspired me to see if I can get in on NET FLIX and I DID!!!!! That is the perfect movie to watch tonight be4 my transfer!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Blimey ! Elite .....


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump monkey ..........
> 
> can I ask a silly question ? I know you got GD with holly ....is it 100% you will have it again ? or is there any chance you will not ???
> 
> 
> x
> 
> On this topic, I did my cheaty test and had a can of fanta grape and a packet of chips (the cooked potato kind, not crisps). It was 191 at 1 hour and 154 at 2 hours :nope:Click to expand...

Oooo high! Hence my reasoning behind not testing after low sugar and carb meals, can't really see if your pancreas is doing it stuff or not! 

And Crunchie it would be a miracle if I didn't get it given that each subsequent pregnancy you have even more risk of GD, so since I've already had it the best I can hope to do is delay the onset:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Who remembers this?? LOVE LOVE LOVE it! Baz is a genius

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> when do I become a bnb addict ????
> 
> 2500....it takes for-bloody-ever!Click to expand...
> 
> My next milestone is 'BnB Elite' :smug: :smug: :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! I thought I'd done striving for goals on here!!!!! I shall forget I ever read that :ignore:Click to expand...

I want to know at what point we get the T-shirt:shrug:


----------



## poas

Uh-oh...is my pregnancy ectopic?? TMI WARNING....I can't stop going to the toilet!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Never seen that Trin or even heard of Baz but there's alot of truth in there! I enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Kit and Crunch (and anyone else who has expressed) how much milk do you get and how long does it take? I haven't really expressed because when I did Lyra wouldn't take a bottle and I haven't tried again since. But I got about 1.5oz in 5ish minutes, but I don't know if that is good or not :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Uh-oh...is my pregnancy ectopic?? TMI WARNING....I can't stop going to the toilet!!!

holy shit ..... :haha:

I had lauren 7 hours after my many turn outs :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Uh-oh...is my pregnancy ectopic?? TMI WARNING....I can't stop going to the toilet!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

But seriously my bestfriend had pooness just before she went into labour, so Esme could be coming on transfer day!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Turn outs? :saywhat:

:rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Never seen that Trin or even heard of Baz but there's alot of truth in there! I enjoyed it :thumbup:

He directed 2 of my favourite movies... Moulin Rouge! and Romeo and Juliet (the Leo and Claire version)


----------



## Crunchie

so ....not as fun as Essie's chair pic 

but 1st pic - 1 day old in the huge newborn clothes 

2nd pic - 23 days old and nearly grown into them :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







outfit 1.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4









outfit 2.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Turn outs? :saywhat:
> 
> :rofl:


potty mouth 

would you prefer " dropping the kids off at the pool " :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> so ....not as fun as Essie's chair pic
> 
> but 1st pic - 1 day old in the huge newborn clothes
> 
> 2nd pic - 23 days old and nearly grown into them :thumbup:

Awwwwww! So cute!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit and Crunch (and anyone else who has expressed) how much milk do you get and how long does it take? I haven't really expressed because when I did Lyra wouldn't take a bottle and I haven't tried again since. But I got about 1.5oz in 5ish minutes, but I don't know if that is good or not :shrug:

Did you use an electric or manual pump? I now use a manual after the electric just wasn't working for me but Crunchster has great success with her Avent electric pump :thumbup:

For me it depends on the time of day I express. If I express first thing in the morning, I can express anything up to 6oz in half an hour-ish BUT I just expressed about 10 minutes ago after a heavy day of feeding and all I got was 2oz. This is altogether from both sides.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie I can't help much because I can't remember and never really looked since I didn't give Holly the milk I expressed!! I expressed at night because Holly slept her nights very early on and I was worried about keeping my milk supply up so I'd pump and dump in the late evening and then have to pump with stinging overflowing boobs in the dead of night (as it was I soon got pissed off doing that and my body was pretty quick to understand just not to produce milk in the night, seems I was fussing around for nothing:dohh:) A small pot full on a good night, half a pot on a bad, dunno, sorry!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Turn outs? :saywhat:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> potty mouth
> 
> would you prefer " dropping the kids off at the pool " :haha:Click to expand...

..or maybe "the turtle's head keeps appearing" :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Crunch (and anyone else who has expressed) how much milk do you get and how long does it take? I haven't really expressed because when I did Lyra wouldn't take a bottle and I haven't tried again since. But I got about 1.5oz in 5ish minutes, but I don't know if that is good or not :shrug:
> 
> Did you use an electric or manual pump? I now use a manual after the electric just wasn't working for me but Crunchster has great success with her Avent electric pump :thumbup:
> 
> For me it depends on the time of day I express. If I express first thing in the morning, I can express anything up to 6oz in half an hour-ish BUT I just expressed about 10 minutes ago after a heavy day of feeding and all I got was 2oz. This is altogether from both sides.Click to expand...

I would say that is good essie......! and 5 mins wow


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch she's soooo sweet, and my hasn't she GROWN!!! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Turn outs? :saywhat:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> potty mouth
> 
> would you prefer " dropping the kids off at the pool " :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ..or maybe "the turtle's head keeps appearing" :haha:Click to expand...

ohhhhhhhhhhhh thats much better !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> so ....not as fun as Essie's chair pic
> 
> but 1st pic - 1 day old in the huge newborn clothes
> 
> 2nd pic - 23 days old and nearly grown into them :thumbup:

Ah, she's a little heart melter :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

We change fruits tomorrow B :happydance:

I am going to bed. Quite proud of myself, after the storm and the crowded bed last night I was ready for bed at 5pm so 10 is not so bad :thumbup:

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Turn outs? :saywhat:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> potty mouth
> 
> would you prefer " dropping the kids off at the pool " :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ..or maybe "the turtle's head keeps appearing" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhh thats much better !!!!Click to expand...

Yes, but quite appropriate I thought :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> We change fruits tomorrow B :happydance:
> 
> I am going to bed. Quite proud of myself, after the storm and the crowded bed last night I was ready for bed at 5pm so 10 is not so bad :thumbup:
> 
> Good night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Good night Trin..I wish you a peaceful and uncrowded nights sleep :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Crunch (and anyone else who has expressed) how much milk do you get and how long does it take? I haven't really expressed because when I did Lyra wouldn't take a bottle and I haven't tried again since. But I got about 1.5oz in 5ish minutes, but I don't know if that is good or not :shrug:
> 
> Did you use an electric or manual pump? I now use a manual after the electric just wasn't working for me but Crunchster has great success with her Avent electric pump :thumbup:
> 
> For me it depends on the time of day I express. If I express first thing in the morning, I can express anything up to 6oz in half an hour-ish BUT I just expressed about 10 minutes ago after a heavy day of feeding and all I got was 2oz. This is altogether from both sides.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that is good essie......! and 5 mins wowClick to expand...

Thank you ladies. Kit I use a manual pump, I haven't got an electric one. I am thinking of donating milk, as suggested by my HV but I dont want to end up with pumping taking over my life. Sounds like is so okay with expressing. I read that if you're donating you should pick a one of day when baby doesn't usually feed and just pump then and trick your body into thinking it's an extra feed.


----------



## Essie

Aww Crunchie she's gorgeous :cloud9: I love seeing how much she's grown.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster and Essie made me go and see if I could find any comparison pics of Cara...I did find a couple of her on the baby beanbag. One at a few days old, the other taken last week. Quite a difference eh?


----------



## mummyApril

Perfect turtle baby pics they are all gorgeous! We need to have them meet up! 
You girls make me giggle all this poo talk and Kit talking about 'turtle heads' hahaha
Night Trin and anyone else going to bed x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Crunch (and anyone else who has expressed) how much milk do you get and how long does it take? I haven't really expressed because when I did Lyra wouldn't take a bottle and I haven't tried again since. But I got about 1.5oz in 5ish minutes, but I don't know if that is good or not :shrug:
> 
> Did you use an electric or manual pump? I now use a manual after the electric just wasn't working for me but Crunchster has great success with her Avent electric pump :thumbup:
> 
> For me it depends on the time of day I express. If I express first thing in the morning, I can express anything up to 6oz in half an hour-ish BUT I just expressed about 10 minutes ago after a heavy day of feeding and all I got was 2oz. This is altogether from both sides.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that is good essie......! and 5 mins wowClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you ladies. Kit I use a manual pump, I haven't got an electric one. I am thinking of donating milk, as suggested by my HV but I dont want to end up with pumping taking over my life. Sounds like is so okay with expressing. I read that if you're donating you should pick a one of day when baby doesn't usually feed and just pump then and trick your body into thinking it's an extra feed.Click to expand...

I think that would be a great thing to do Essie...and obviously your milk is top notch judging by Lyra's weight gain!! :thumbup: What you could also do is pump straight after Lyra has fed so your body thinks it's part of the same feed? Or, if Lyra only takes one side, pump the other?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho dropping the kids off at the pool! Turtle head! :rofl: You make me laugh!

I can't believe I've gone from 5am to 10.30pm without sleeping, and when all day I was dreaming of putting LO to bed so I could sleep myself but I forgot when the time came. Doing pot pics and suchlike :dohh: Silly me.

Nighty night Trin , new fruits in a couple of hours :yipee: Thanks for your kind words in your posts tonight xxx

Night all, sleep tight, happy feeding, expressing etc xxxxx Big Hugs Luna, keep dem spirits up :hug: And Addie enjoy your last sleep until sticky transfer day!!:happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Perfect turtle baby pics they are all gorgeous! We need to have them meet up!
> You girls make me giggle all this poo talk and Kit talking about 'turtle heads' hahaha
> Night Trin and anyone else going to bed x

..you can always rely on me to lower the tone eh? :)


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Crunch (and anyone else who has expressed) how much milk do you get and how long does it take? I haven't really expressed because when I did Lyra wouldn't take a bottle and I haven't tried again since. But I got about 1.5oz in 5ish minutes, but I don't know if that is good or not :shrug:
> 
> Did you use an electric or manual pump? I now use a manual after the electric just wasn't working for me but Crunchster has great success with her Avent electric pump :thumbup:
> 
> For me it depends on the time of day I express. If I express first thing in the morning, I can express anything up to 6oz in half an hour-ish BUT I just expressed about 10 minutes ago after a heavy day of feeding and all I got was 2oz. This is altogether from both sides.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that is good essie......! and 5 mins wowClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you ladies. Kit I use a manual pump, I haven't got an electric one. I am thinking of donating milk, as suggested by my HV but I dont want to end up with pumping taking over my life. Sounds like is so okay with expressing. I read that if you're donating you should pick a one of day when baby doesn't usually feed and just pump then and trick your body into thinking it's an extra feed.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that would be a great thing to do Essie...and obviously your milk is top notch judging by Lyra's weight gain!! :thumbup: What you could also do is pump straight after Lyra has fed so your body thinks it's part of the same feed? Or, if Lyra only takes one side, pump the other?Click to expand...

Yeah that sounds a good idea Kit. I think I might try pumping over tr weekend and see what i get. I forgot to ask the HV for details today so will need to get those from her next week. Hope little Cara is behaving for you.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Kit she's changed massively! Such beautious turtlette pics tonight :cloud9: I want to get some from Holly's birth too now!!...tomorrow I'll have a dig around...


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Bethany :hugs: Hope you and sweetpea sleep tight :sleep:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Crunchster and Essie made me go and see if I could find any comparison pics of Cara...I did find a couple of her on the baby beanbag. One at a few days old, the other taken last week. Quite a difference eh?
> 
> View attachment 265366
> View attachment 265367




HollyMonkey said:


> Ho ho ho dropping the kids off at the pool! Turtle head! :rofl: You make me laugh!
> 
> I can't believe I've gone from 5am to 10.30pm without sleeping, and when all day I was dreaming of putting LO to bed so I could sleep myself but I forgot when the time came. Doing pot pics and suchlike :dohh: Silly me.
> 
> Nighty night Trin , new fruits in a couple of hours :yipee: Thanks for your kind words in your posts tonight xxx
> 
> Night all, sleep tight, happy feeding, expressing etc xxxxx Big Hugs Luna, keep dem spirits up :hug: And Addie enjoy your last sleep until sticky transfer day!!:happydance: xxxxxx

Beautiful!! THESE BABIES GROW FAST!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Perfect turtle baby pics they are all gorgeous! We need to have them meet up!
> You girls make me giggle all this poo talk and Kit talking about 'turtle heads' hahaha
> Night Trin and anyone else going to bed x
> 
> ..you can always rely on me to lower the tone eh? :)Click to expand...

I blame Crunchie myself


----------



## Essie

Aww Cara is looking all grown up too. It's amazing how much they change in a few short weeks.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Night night Bethany :hugs: Hope you and sweetpea sleep tight :sleep:

Thanks Kit, at midnight it turns into a blueberry I believe! Better than turning into a pumpkin at this stage I guess!:wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm goin to try and sleep have been on the go since 6 this morning night all xx


----------



## kit_cat

Night April - sleep well lovely :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Kit ! just wow ......look at that smile !!!!

she has grown so much....its like you blink and they have changed ! 
x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh Kit ! just wow ......look at that smile !!!!
> 
> she has grown so much....its like you blink and they have changed !
> x

I know! I have to take her for her 8 week checks tomorrow and her immunisations - not looking forward to that :nope: I foresee much screamy screamyness :(


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kit ! just wow ......look at that smile !!!!
> 
> she has grown so much....its like you blink and they have changed !
> x
> 
> I know! I have to take her for her 8 week checks tomorrow and her immunisations - not looking forward to that :nope: I foresee much screamy screamyness :(Click to expand...

Bless her. Lyra has her immunisations next week. I hope Cara isn't too upset by them.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kit ! just wow ......look at that smile !!!!
> 
> she has grown so much....its like you blink and they have changed !
> x
> 
> I know! I have to take her for her 8 week checks tomorrow and her immunisations - not looking forward to that :nope: I foresee much screamy screamyness :(Click to expand...
> 
> Bless her. Lyra has her immunisations next week. I hope Cara isn't too upset by them.Click to expand...

Thanks Essie - me too.


----------



## kit_cat

It's night night from me....laters all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good luck Lissy!!! I hope to log on tomorrow to some lovely news from you :hugs:

Good luck Addie!!! All will be well, and I'm hoping for the stickiest of sticky transfers for you my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night night everyone :sleep: well

Addie - good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and your sticky bean(s) :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Since last week I cheated and posted pot pics from 5+6 I thought I could post from 6+6 today! Took this one just now, pre dinner, and it's rock hard all that bulge. DH teases me about it. By the way I wear normal clothes in the day but in the evening I put my comfy tracksuit bottoms on, which is why I always have them for the pics:haha: I'm still worried about it being ectopic and keep trying to reassure myself that uterine bulge is a good sign?:shrug: I can't do up my jeans already :shock:

i think i have bump envy! :haha: cutest wittle bump ever b!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I hope Mollys doin good and Luna is getting rest its very quiet without them, Addie wishin all the luck not that you will need it 9 months from now you'll have your bubis x


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls. Sorry I've been quiet today. Been a bit blue :sad1:

DH and I talked and we have so many good reasons that I should be at home - BUT we've decided I will stay based on the fact that our insurance could possibly not cover my stay and any future stays if I leave AMA. We can't really risk doing that, it would be a huge financial burden.


----------



## Crunchie

Luna -big hugs !

I know being there must be hard .... Are u on bed rest ? I found when I had my private room I got quite lonely ! Do you have anywhere to go just to chat to some of the other ladies ? I found that helped the days go a little quicker ! X


----------



## Sarachka

morning all.

I have woken up feeling like I didn't sleep for even a minute last night. I am absolutely exhausted. I can't believe it's only Thursday. This has been one LONG week! :nope::sleep:

*Bethany has a blueberry!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Transfer Day! :yipee: Lemon Trin Day!:yipee: Blueberry Monkey Day! :yipee: 

Good luck Addie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just testing the blueberry for you Sarachka :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

GOOD LUCK Addie!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no screamy screamy at the immunisations I reckon Kit!! Cara will be able to belly crawl very fast suddenly for a day, fleeing in terror up the medical couch, that's what Holly always did :haha:

Must dash, the Mr Men books have come out early today, I am being physically and emotionally bullied by LO into going to admire them with her...

xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay For Trin's Orange!:yipee:

It might not be a lemon:haha:


----------



## poas

Morning. I am very tired and fed up now, been having cx since 12 last night,every 4 mins but not getting any closer :( hospital said I could go in but if I'm not progressed enough they'll keep me in as I live 40min away so they won't let me home in case I need to get back-SO-I went back to bed and tried to sleep around them,they are not quite as bad when I lay still, so I thought they would go again but as soon as I got up with Harri they picked back up again?Back to every 4-5 mins,but no signs of waters breaking?! 
Sorry for that major moan, I'm just very tired now.
Addie I hope all goes well today :)
B congratulations on your blueberry x
Trin congrats on orange x


----------



## Essie

:happydance: for blueberries and oranges.
Good luck today Addie
Lissy I hope things get going properly for you today. 

I'm so tired this morning. Lyra was sick in her Moses basket last night and didn't settle til nearly 1. Then she was up at 3, and 5. Now the cat is yowling, the dog is whining and Lyra doesn't want her normal extra sleep with me so a bit of a pants start to the day. Hope the other turtle babies had better nights, and everyone is having a good morning.


----------



## poas

Aww sorry you had a poo night Essie, it's so frustrating when you know they are normally good sleepers!


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Aww sorry you had a poo night Essie, it's so frustrating when you know they are normally good sleepers!

Yeah I think I was taking for granted how well she sleeps normally. I think the vomit unsettled her, and it meant change of clothes, bedding etc so she got a bit upset and just worked herself up. She's snoozing next to me now though and she looks so peaceful :cloud9:

I'm really crossing my fingers for you that Esme makes an appearance soon. Can't wait to see pics of her, I bet she's going to be gorgeous :flower:


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Morning. I am very tired and fed up now, been having cx since 12 last night,every 4 mins but not getting any closer :( hospital said I could go in but if I'm not progressed enough they'll keep me in as I live 40min away so they won't let me home in case I need to get back-SO-I went back to bed and tried to sleep around them,they are not quite as bad when I lay still, so I thought they would go again but as soon as I got up with Harri they picked back up again?Back to every 4-5 mins,but no signs of waters breaking?!
> Sorry for that major moan, I'm just very tired now.
> Addie I hope all goes well today :)
> B congratulations on your blueberry x
> Trin congrats on orange x

I think it's going to happen soon I know it must be frustrating :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yay for orange and bluberry day!!!Transfer day is here at last I can not wait!!! it's 4 am an I am wide awake I hope I can go back to sleep!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

My sister finally has a headstone my elder sister paid for it very emotional x


----------



## poas

Aww April you have a lot on your plate eh? How is wee man doing?
And Essie, I was the same with Harri-he slept and fed so well that the second he didn't I was panicking!
Thanks guys for your encouragement, I don't mean to be a whingebag honestly!!


----------



## mummyApril

Yay for blueberries and oranges that's gone quick! Addie today is the day woohoo your baby goes in Lissys comes into the world :) hope everyone is good x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> My sister finally has a headstone my elder sister paid for it very emotional x

Big :hugs: April


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> My sister finally has a headstone my elder sister paid for it very emotional x

:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ummmm im well jel of the new comparison piccys, im gonna try and get some on of Nate soon as:thumbup:i have fallen outta love with my camera as its poop and i am allowed a new one when i get paid for my holidays and baby piccys:happydance:
Last night i went out for tea with my mate from work was divine no man no kiddies felt like a person again:thumbup:
Trinny :happydance::cloud9:for orange:thumbup:
Beffany :happydance::cloud9:for blueberrie:thumbup:
Today im off to see my friend and her 2 boys think i will stroll there as its fine outside:thumbup:
Lee had fun looking after the boys which was nice, i think he had a lil wake up call of actually how much us mummies do:dohh:





HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley I had to read Mr Men books today, but only one page and then we had to start a new one :fool:

:haha:gotta nuv Holly at the mo haha!!!!



addie25 said:


> Mega PMA....HERE IT GOES!!!!!!MY TRANSFER IS TOMORROW IT IS GOING TO WORK AND I WILL HAVE HEALTHY BABIES!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

GOOD LUCK ADDIE IT WILL GO FANDABBOYDOUSY :kiss:



Crunchie said:


> so ....not as fun as Essie's chair pic
> 
> but 1st pic - 1 day old in the huge newborn clothes
> 
> 2nd pic - 23 days old and nearly grown into them :thumbup:

:cloud9::cloud9:



kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kit ! just wow ......look at that smile !!!!
> 
> she has grown so much....its like you blink and they have changed !
> x
> 
> I know! I have to take her for her 8 week checks tomorrow and her immunisations - not looking forward to that :nope: I foresee much screamy screamyness :(Click to expand...


:hugs:&:kiss:'s for CARA from Nate & aunt Hayles for nasty injections:growlmad:hope its ok for mummy too amnd she dont :cry:

Luna im happy you are staying in i would hate anything to go wrong and like you and DH say you need your insurance defo on your side with a baby in the picture ,hopefully it wont be for that long now lovely:hugs:

ESMEEEEEEEE come out come out whereever you are!!!!!!! Lissy sounds promising maybe she is a lazy bubs in 1st stage like Harri :shrug:

HAPPY THURSDAYS GIRLIES NUV YA'LL:kiss:


----------



## addie25

I really am wide awake. I've only had 5 hours of sleep I should be :sleep: well guess it doesnt matter I'll b in bed 4 two days so will get lots of rest. So my MIL started in with her directions on how I should ask my doctor about this and that and about the tea I drink. I really don't like people telling me what to do n I don't need her stress put on to me. It's so frustrating. I get she has OCD but she can't project it on to me if she has worries she needs to tell someone else bc it frustrates me. Remember when I was pregnant and she wanted me to walk slow and not sit 2 hard and not pick up my dog it's just 2 much I am a grown woman. She means well but it's not healthy to put her fears onto me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lissy-Can i change my prediction :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hayley that sounds like you had a lovely time. U deserve a night out with ur friends.


----------



## poas

Only if it is right Clare...MAKE IT HAPPEN!!! Off for a walk now, and then a hot bath and then.....trampolining whilst drinking raspberry leaf tea!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

send me ur address again :haha: i need to keep them in a book LOL


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Aww April you have a lot on your plate eh? How is wee man doing?
> And Essie, I was the same with Harri-he slept and fed so well that the second he didn't I was panicking!
> Thanks guys for your encouragement, I don't mean to be a whingebag honestly!!

he is really good thankyou hun, such a beaut i want to eat him! 
how are you feeling now? x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles!

Flipping hectic day! Going to try attempt a catch up now :coffee:


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy im not sure trampolining and drinking tea is such a good idea?! lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so excited about my lunch!! I'm having my special *death by sugar lunch;*


OVEN CHIPS:devil:, CHICKEN CORDON BLEU:devil:, PEAS, CHOCOLATE BROWNIE:devil:


And I don't even care if my results are pants since I just have to go back to my poofuck healthy diet and make sure I do it strictly:shrug: But at least I will have had CHOC-O-LATE CAKE!!! NOM NOM

Feeling fabulous today, hopefully I'll get some sick-o-ness this afternoon to reassure me but just now I feel I could run a marathon.:bodyb: Must be my detox diet kicking in, NO WINE OR REAL COFFEE OR JUNK FOOD FOR OVER 3 WEEKS NOW :shock: :shock: :shock:

Hayley I love your colourful post, and yes Holly is very demanding at the moment, although she did let me paint for an hour this morning- I could hear her singing and playing in the room next door, and I later realised why she was so content- she was playing a game called 'Throw the hamster food at the Kitten':haha: Hamster food ALL OVER THE FLOOR!! Very cheeky grin on Holly's face!!:angelnot:


----------



## Crunchie

Thinking of you today addie !!!

Come on twinsie ..... I missed all those annoying phone calls from people asking ? Is she here yet ???? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> My sister finally has a headstone my elder sister paid for it very emotional x

Oh April, so bitter sweet. Big :hugs: xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

God junk food is soooo easy to cook, no chopping or seasoning or anything. It's all in the oven, in 12 minutes it's on my plate, and in 14 minutes I've gobbled it all!!


----------



## mummyApril

I just came over all light headed :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I chose those skinny oven chips, like McDonalds french fries :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I just came over all light headed :(

Hunger? Want some chips and choccy cake?:devil:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Thinking of you today addie !!!
> 
> Come on twinsie ..... I missed all those annoying phone calls from people asking ? Is she here yet ???? X

Is she here yet Crunch?:telephone:

There you are, so you don't feel you missed out :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I just came over all light headed :(
> 
> Hunger? Want some chips and choccy cake?:devil:Click to expand...

i had breakfast so i dont know maybe i need something else... chips and choccy cake sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I just came over all light headed :(
> 
> Hunger? Want some chips and choccy cake?:devil:Click to expand...
> 
> i had breakfast so i dont know maybe i need something else... chips and choccy cake sounds good :thumbup:Click to expand...

Nice cup of tea and a biscuit?:coffee:


----------



## mummyApril

Might be tiredness


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm so excited about my lunch!! I'm having my special *death by sugar lunch;*
> 
> 
> OVEN CHIPS:devil:, CHICKEN CORDON BLEU:devil:, PEAS, CHOCOLATE BROWNIE:devil:
> 
> 
> And I don't even care if my results are pants since I just have to go back to my poofuck healthy diet and make sure I do it strictly:shrug: But at least I will have had CHOC-O-LATE CAKE!!! NOM NOM
> 
> Feeling fabulous today, hopefully I'll get some sick-o-ness this afternoon to reassure me but just now I feel I could run a marathon.:bodyb: Must be my detox diet kicking in, NO WINE OR REAL COFFEE OR JUNK FOOD FOR OVER 3 WEEKS NOW :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Hayley I love your colourful post, and yes Holly is very demanding at the moment, although she did let me paint for an hour this morning- I could hear her singing and playing in the room next door, and I later realised why she was so content- she was playing a game called 'Throw the hamster food at the Kitten':haha: Hamster food ALL OVER THE FLOOR!! Very cheeky grin on Holly's face!!:angelnot:

At least it wasn't throw the hamster! I caught my boys when they were little with the hamster in a catapult made out of a school cap and a cricket bat :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about my lunch!! I'm having my special *death by sugar lunch;*
> 
> 
> OVEN CHIPS:devil:, CHICKEN CORDON BLEU:devil:, PEAS, CHOCOLATE BROWNIE:devil:
> 
> 
> And I don't even care if my results are pants since I just have to go back to my poofuck healthy diet and make sure I do it strictly:shrug: But at least I will have had CHOC-O-LATE CAKE!!! NOM NOM
> 
> Feeling fabulous today, hopefully I'll get some sick-o-ness this afternoon to reassure me but just now I feel I could run a marathon.:bodyb: Must be my detox diet kicking in, NO WINE OR REAL COFFEE OR JUNK FOOD FOR OVER 3 WEEKS NOW :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Hayley I love your colourful post, and yes Holly is very demanding at the moment, although she did let me paint for an hour this morning- I could hear her singing and playing in the room next door, and I later realised why she was so content- she was playing a game called 'Throw the hamster food at the Kitten':haha: Hamster food ALL OVER THE FLOOR!! Very cheeky grin on Holly's face!!:angelnot:
> 
> At least it wasn't throw the hamster! I caught my boys when they were little with the hamster in a catapult made out of a school cap and a cricket bat :growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl: I think Ginge might have something to say about that:haha:

Just had my enormous lunch, I almost had trouble getting the chocolate cake in at the end!! My docs always said time the 2hrs from the beginning of the meal, which made me always eat really quickly so as to get maximum lowering time:haha: I took my time over this one though, to savour possibly my last junk meal for a few months!

My daughter had mainly chips, ketchup and chocolate brownie for lunch today:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A friend at the park has been feeling very off colour lately and she had a blood test and her iron levels were 1.36 :shock: She's having stomach investigations now since the doc said it's more than anaemia when it's that low, and possibly something in her stomach preventing her absorbing nutrients. That is some low iron, the poor lady :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've been quiet today. Been a bit blue :sad1:
> 
> DH and I talked and we have so many good reasons that I should be at home - BUT we've decided I will stay based on the fact that our insurance could possibly not cover my stay and any future stays if I leave AMA. We can't really risk doing that, it would be a huge financial burden.

:hugs: for you. I'm glad you're staying in so I don't have to worry for you, and it won't be for long, and you must use the time to relax and as someone said maybe chat to some other mums to be who must be bored there too! xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, I'm off to go and produce insulin for an hour or so 

see ya laters alligators xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

I HAVE AN ORANGE!!!! As B says, an advanced level fruit :haha:

I remember Luna's orange most clearly and thinking "wow! That went quickly!" and now I'm there :happydance:

https://www.takklefriends.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/asherorange.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> A friend at the park has been feeling very off colour lately and she had a blood test and her iron levels were 1.36 :shock: She's having stomach investigations now since the doc said it's more than anaemia when it's that low, and possibly something in her stomach preventing her absorbing nutrients. That is some low iron, the poor lady :nope:

Wow! With levels like that it could be a bleeding ulcer too or some other kind of internal bleeding. Hope they find the problem soon


----------



## addie25

Holy shit dh is having an asthma attack on transfer day we r in hospital!


----------



## addie25

Poofuck doctor kicked me out of the room for dh test!!!!


----------



## addie25

I'm Guga kick this guy he won't tell me:ninja: his test reaults!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ohh dear addie I hope your dh is ok!:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Hope DH is okay Addie :hugs: my DH has asthma too so I know how horrible it is when they have an attack. And on your transfer day too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Got 120 for my super greasy sugary lunch so ok for the moment :thumbup: Another week to go now until my next big indulge :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I may have already told you this but at a gestational diabetes workshop at the hospital one of the ladies in the group as we were going through our results for the last couple of weeks confessed to the doctor that she'd had a McDonalds recently and a reading of 152, and the Doc told her, all seriously and building up to his punchline, that if that happens again, and she feels as though she could have high blood sugar, then she's best to...not test afterwards :haha: He made us all laugh, we thought he was going to come out with some terrible medical procedure she was going to have to do!


----------



## Essie

B what units do you measure your blood sugar in? We measure in mmol (normal being 4-7) and anything above 30 just reads "Hi". So I read your (and Lunas) levels and think blimey! but you're presumably measuring in whatever units the French use :shrug:


----------



## addie25

DH is doing better but still needs to stay in the hospital. I just got N email saying my embryos are beautiful yay that makes me so happy and mega PMA for them sticking!


----------



## Essie

:dust: ADDIE :dust: awe in glad your embryos are beautiful. Hope DH feels better soon.


----------



## addie25

Thanks I am home now wih my mom and dh is with his parents in the hospital. I am sure they will let him come home soon. He is much better.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Who remembers this?? LOVE LOVE LOVE it! Baz is a genius
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI

I love this tune, I love Romeo & Juliet too :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Turn outs? :saywhat:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> potty mouth
> 
> would you prefer " dropping the kids off at the pool " :haha:Click to expand...

Adam says this! Makes me CRINGE


----------



## firstbaby25

Quick catch up - hope I remember you all.

Lissy I have fingers crossed that you get some relief soon.

Addie in light of the above 0 I have my toes crossed for healthy embryos and you can have some :dust: too. Make sure you rest well and get your sticky.

B - well done for living without GD another week. I always thought the same as Essie - my g'dad and Bro in law have normal diabetes and they measure in like '9' - I always thought it was a bit random! 

Kit & Crunch and April your bebe's are gorgeous. 

I am off to IKEA after work and Tesco and then I am nearly done for mega important stuff in the house, I have been feeling rather lonely in all the Adam problems and the fact that I am here a lot. I am basically the only straggler now. It's a weird place to be. I feel out of place on this thread. Me no likey :nope: I can't see it EVER happening for me atm. At least even when I am positive about it the most positive I get is 'well if i continue to not use protection it might happen in the next 10 years' I love my Adam but he just doesn't care about sex enough for me to give TTC a real effort... 

Anyway on that sobering thoguht. I have to go to work now. :sad2:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*HAPPY ORANGE DAY TRIN!! *

*HAPPY BLUEBERRY DAY B!!* :dance:

*HAPPY TRANSFER DAY ADDIE!!* :dance:

lots of excitement on the thread today, eh? :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Quick catch up - hope I remember you all.
> 
> Lissy I have fingers crossed that you get some relief soon.
> 
> Addie in light of the above 0 I have my toes crossed for healthy embryos and you can have some :dust: too. Make sure you rest well and get your sticky.
> 
> B - well done for living without GD another week. I always thought the same as Essie - my g'dad and Bro in law have normal diabetes and they measure in like '9' - I always thought it was a bit random!
> 
> Kit & Crunch and April your bebe's are gorgeous.
> 
> I am off to IKEA after work and Tesco and then I am nearly done for mega important stuff in the house, I have been feeling rather lonely in all the Adam problems and the fact that I am here a lot. I am basically the only straggler now. It's a weird place to be. I feel out of place on this thread. Me no likey :nope: I can't see it EVER happening for me atm. At least even when I am positive about it the most positive I get is 'well if i continue to not use protection it might happen in the next 10 years' I love my Adam but he just doesn't care about sex enough for me to give TTC a real effort...
> 
> Anyway on that sobering thoguht. I have to go to work now. :sad2:

Jaynie! stop that right now young lady! first of all, u are not alone, hellloooo? we are in the same boat my dear. i know how u feel tho. Mj and Adam are the same in that respect unfortunately. :cry: but we mustn't give up hope. As the PMA leader, u must ignore those thoughts!! We will get there doll... and it won't take 10 yrs!! :friends:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Newbs - just moaning cause you are all in love and everyone else has either just given birth or found out they are preggo. I just feel so left out :brat: I mean apparently sperm have to be fresh and me and adam have no chance with that, I go to bed waaaaay earlier than him and I know how annoying it is when someone demands you do everything with them so I never want to make him come up. Plus there's no point now, I wasted this month's egg despite all my EWCM... I'll be reet - hopefully just a bad day :shrug:

How are you my dear? I know you are a straggler but I am here a lot more, still, I can't keep away and do a Moomin!


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie !!! Big hugs ...... Yes this started as ttc thread but we are much more now !!! 

I wish i could give you a virtual hug ! This thread would not be the same without you.....it would be easy for me to say you should not feel like this, but I nuv u ....x


----------



## Crunchie

Newbie !!!! I neglect you ..... Bloody timezones 

How are you ?


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: Crunch - I won't go anywhere I am an absolute FOMO (Fear of Missing Out) always have been and always will be. I just couldn't do a Moomin, I often wonder if she thinks about us. I know that it is so much more now, it's great I said the other week you guys have become like real friends that I feel the need to hide my TTc from :haha: which is STOOPID :dohh: 

How are you and Miss LC today? She is gorgeous and looks like she'll be a blondie like HM :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

oh Jaynie.....Lauren has had a lovely day of pooping and sleeping... I am well jel ! 

I have done some ironing and washing today ! get me ... I am go to "try" and cook a green chicken curry tonight.....dh will think he has come home to the wrong house

what you going to buy in Ikea ??? I tend to buy lots of things I do not need lol


----------



## emandi

Hello turtle friends :flower:, thought I would share ...

https://www.elc.co.uk/Blossom-Farm-Clover-Cow-Sit-Me-Up-Cosy/130438,default,pd.html

Just got one in Elc Lakeside, quite a few left, I think it's a great offer.

Anyway I hope you all are having a good day, looks like summer came back :thumbup: here in Essex.
Having a busy week preparing and packing for a few days away (Friday to Monday). So tired I'm not even excited anymore :wacko:.
Off to work in 40 min, all have a lovely evening :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Quick catch up - hope I remember you all.
> 
> Lissy I have fingers crossed that you get some relief soon.
> 
> Addie in light of the above 0 I have my toes crossed for healthy embryos and you can have some :dust: too. Make sure you rest well and get your sticky.
> 
> B - well done for living without GD another week. I always thought the same as Essie - my g'dad and Bro in law have normal diabetes and they measure in like '9' - I always thought it was a bit random!
> 
> Kit & Crunch and April your bebe's are gorgeous.
> 
> I am off to IKEA after work and Tesco and then I am nearly done for mega important stuff in the house, I have been feeling rather lonely in all the Adam problems and the fact that I am here a lot. I am basically the only straggler now. It's a weird place to be. I feel out of place on this thread. Me no likey :nope: I can't see it EVER happening for me atm. At least even when I am positive about it the most positive I get is 'well if i continue to not use protection it might happen in the next 10 years' I love my Adam but he just doesn't care about sex enough for me to give TTC a real effort...
> 
> Anyway on that sobering thoguht. I have to go to work now. :sad2:
> 
> Jaynie! stop that right now young lady! first of all, u are not alone, hellloooo? we are in the same boat my dear. i know how u feel tho. Mj and Adam are the same in that respect unfortunately. :cry: but we mustn't give up hope. As the PMA leader, u must ignore those thoughts!! We will get there doll... and it won't take 10 yrs!! :friends:Click to expand...

Ur not alone hun!:hugs:
u should maybe read some of my threads before i concieved they are heartbreaking to read.How ill never be a mum and i dont want to live............


hand on my heart i convinced myself i could never have children.Now look.
Lets wack out the PMA! :kiss:


----------



## emandi

Forgot to mention

ALL THEM BABIES LOOK DEEELICIOUS :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

.


----------



## mummyApril

so i feel very heart palpitationy today when i get up and do anything its very annoying i guess i over did it yesterday and this morning, Jays going to come over and im going to go to bed to rest


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B what units do you measure your blood sugar in? We measure in mmol (normal being 4-7) and anything above 30 just reads "Hi". So I read your (and Lunas) levels and think blimey! but you're presumably measuring in whatever units the French use :shrug:

Yep it's in mg and not mmol!! I think 120 is 6.6 in mmol so after such a super massive sugar lunch it could be worse! I never understand the English mmol readings!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls.
Hope you all are doing well!

Still here... no baby, yet. It's 5.5 days now since my water broke. Still leaking, but no blood since Sunday night/Monday morning. Can't believe it's already Thursday. It's going by pretty quickly, which is nice.

DH is out right now running errands, getting groceries and some stuff for me. I feel so bad he has to do it all and work until midnight every night :( 

Okay, nurse is here. I'll catch up in a few...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B what units do you measure your blood sugar in? We measure in mmol (normal being 4-7) and anything above 30 just reads "Hi". So I read your (and Lunas) levels and think blimey! but you're presumably measuring in whatever units the French use :shrug:

I think I'd be dead already if I had 120 mmol !!!! My sister told me she drank a can of coke in one of her pregnancies to see what reading she got and it was 330 mg! (18ish mmol) :shock:


----------



## Essie

Thanks for the link Emandi, seems a really good deal :thumbup:

How are you and baby?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B what units do you measure your blood sugar in? We measure in mmol (normal being 4-7) and anything above 30 just reads "Hi". So I read your (and Lunas) levels and think blimey! but you're presumably measuring in whatever units the French use :shrug:
> 
> I think I'd be dead already if I had 120 mmol !!!! My sister told me she drank a can of coke in one of her pregnancies to see what reading she got and it was 330 mg! (18ish mmol) :shock:Click to expand...

Yes u thought 120mmol would be just a teeny bit high. So 6.6 isn't too bad then after your meal :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Morning. I am very tired and fed up now, been having cx since 12 last night,every 4 mins but not getting any closer :( hospital said I could go in but if I'm not progressed enough they'll keep me in as I live 40min away so they won't let me home in case I need to get back-SO-I went back to bed and tried to sleep around them,they are not quite as bad when I lay still, so I thought they would go again but as soon as I got up with Harri they picked back up again?Back to every 4-5 mins,but no signs of waters breaking?!
> Sorry for that major moan, I'm just very tired now.
> Addie I hope all goes well today :)
> B congratulations on your blueberry x
> Trin congrats on orange x

Oh, Lissy! I do hope it's soon for you! Baby will be here before you know it :hugs: I'm sorry you're having to suffer so long!!



Essie said:


> :happydance: for blueberries and oranges.
> Good luck today Addie
> Lissy I hope things get going properly for you today.
> 
> I'm so tired this morning. Lyra was sick in her Moses basket last night and didn't settle til nearly 1. Then she was up at 3, and 5. Now the cat is yowling, the dog is whining and Lyra doesn't want her normal extra sleep with me so a bit of a pants start to the day. Hope the other turtle babies had better nights, and everyone is having a good morning.

Sorry for the poor sleeps last night, Essie! I hope Little Lyra is feeling better :flower:



mummyApril said:


> My sister finally has a headstone my elder sister paid for it very emotional x

:hugs: Oh, April, lots of hugs for you!! I love the pictures you posted of James on FB! I love the wide eyed happy face! What a doll he is :cloud9:



new mummy2010 said:


> Luna im happy you are staying in i would hate anything to go wrong and like you and DH say you need your insurance defo on your side with a baby in the picture ,hopefully it wont be for that long now lovely:hugs:

Thanks, Hayley :hugs: 



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm so excited about my lunch!! I'm having my special *death by sugar lunch;*
> 
> 
> OVEN CHIPS:devil:, CHICKEN CORDON BLEU:devil:, PEAS, CHOCOLATE BROWNIE:devil:
> 
> 
> And I don't even care if my results are pants since I just have to go back to my poofuck healthy diet and make sure I do it strictly:shrug: But at least I will have had CHOC-O-LATE CAKE!!! NOM NOM
> 
> Feeling fabulous today, hopefully I'll get some sick-o-ness this afternoon to reassure me but just now I feel I could run a marathon.:bodyb: Must be my detox diet kicking in, NO WINE OR REAL COFFEE OR JUNK FOOD FOR OVER 3 WEEKS NOW :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Hayley I love your colourful post, and yes Holly is very demanding at the moment, although she did let me paint for an hour this morning- I could hear her singing and playing in the room next door, and I later realised why she was so content- she was playing a game called 'Throw the hamster food at the Kitten':haha: Hamster food ALL OVER THE FLOOR!! Very cheeky grin on Holly's face!!:angelnot:

Mmmm! Sounds like FUN!! Did you have any indigestion after that?? :haha: I could really go for some chocolate! :wacko:



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Sorry I've been quiet today. Been a bit blue :sad1:
> 
> DH and I talked and we have so many good reasons that I should be at home - BUT we've decided I will stay based on the fact that our insurance could possibly not cover my stay and any future stays if I leave AMA. We can't really risk doing that, it would be a huge financial burden.
> 
> :hugs: for you. I'm glad you're staying in so I don't have to worry for you, and it won't be for long, and you must use the time to relax and as someone said maybe chat to some other mums to be who must be bored there too! xxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you. And to you and Crunchie - I can't go anywhere :wacko: Can't leave my room unless I've got an appointment in another area of the hospital. 



HollyMonkey said:


> Got 120 for my super greasy sugary lunch so ok for the moment :thumbup: Another week to go now until my next big indulge :nope:

That's great! I had rice with dinner last night (1/3 cup brown rice) and my sugars were 110 two hours later. Seemed high. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance: *yay for oranges and blueberries today!* :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance: *Addie!* :happydance:

Yay for transfer day! 

How did everything go? I'm sorry your DH had to go to the ER! That's no fun :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello off spinning soon 
hope transfer goes well addie and dh is ok
lissy and luna i see you are still both holding on to your bebes?!
jaynie where's your pma gone???? im gonna slap you with the thorny bush when we meet!!


----------



## mummyApril

yeah erm Jaynie you have the PMA reward you will have your time sweet x


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Luna i must put some one here hope youre ok xx


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> thanks Luna i must put some one here hope youre ok xx

Thanks, April. Doing better today, I think. Kinda sleepy... ready for a nap :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :haha: Crunch - I won't go anywhere I am an absolute FOMO (Fear of Missing Out) always have been and always will be. I just couldn't do a Moomin, I often wonder if she thinks about us. I know that it is so much more now, it's great I said the other week you guys have become like real friends that I feel the need to hide my TTc from :haha: which is STOOPID :dohh:

Jaynie I posted on a GD support thread on BnB earlier today, thinking it might be an idea to have contacts in the same boat as me so as not to bore you lot as and when I have GD woes, but I felt very odd posting there, it seemed almost adulterous! Which made me realise once again just how much you guys have become friends and how much I enjoy your company. :friends: And even though you're not on so much coz of work and suchlike, I know you're there as a staple friend, and everytime you _*do*_ post you really invest yourself, quality not quantity counts for alot:hugs: But I do understand how pooey it is being a straggler, I am only a smidge converted for the moment, so big hugs and I have some sweeties for you that I PROMISE to post very soon:dohh: So that thought should cheer you up!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> .

An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...

:rofl: i posted then changed my mind:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...

do you think its a clue to something ?|:wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i posted then changed my mind:haha:Click to expand...

did you delete it because you put " lets chuck crunchie off the thread" :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i posted then changed my mind:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> did you delete it because you put " lets chuck crunchie off the thread" :winkwink:Click to expand...

Darnit iv been found out :pop:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Luna! 

Another day in hospital nearly accomplished (French time :haha:) If you go by Trin and my clocks your days will go by faster!!

110 is fine, so long as it's under 120 :thumbup: Mine was borderline but considering I'd gone all out to eat only sugary carby crap I was expecting far worse!! When I had GD I'd get that eating a few lentils and some brocolli :cry: No problems digesting, but I do have a stomach of iron. Well, so long as I'm not on a boat on choppy sea, that makes me feel very queasy very quickly :sick:

How's the knitting coming along?


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i posted then changed my mind:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> did you delete it because you put " lets chuck crunchie off the thread" :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Darnit iv been found out :pop:Click to expand...

claireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..................tall girls she stick together you know !!!! and with our big feet ....we could rule the WORLD


----------



## HollyMonkey

..


----------



## Sarachka

Hello Titfaces! :holly:

I'm EXHAUSTED!!! I can't believe there's still one day of the week left, I am BEYOND tired. 






firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Newbs - just moaning cause you are all in love and everyone else has either just given birth or found out they are preggo. I just feel so left out :brat: I mean apparently sperm have to be fresh and me and adam have no chance with that, I go to bed waaaaay earlier than him and I know how annoying it is when someone demands you do everything with them so I never want to make him come up. Plus there's no point now, I wasted this month's egg despite all my EWCM... I'll be reet - hopefully just a bad day :shrug:
> 
> How are you my dear? I know you are a straggler but I am here a lot more, still, I can't keep away and do a Moomin!

JaynieBaby, I often go to bed before OH, so either he wakes me up by taking my undies off and claiming what is rightfully his when he does come up, or I ask him to "put me to bed" which means come up for some action then bugger off back downstairs. Could you do that?


----------



## Sarachka

So Hollz, what's it like having a blueberry?

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2368/2068994162_1fff49ef23.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of sickness, none today :cry: And lots of energy :cry: Went for a lovely walk in the forest with LO and saw the most humungous red slug, which the BBM turtle clan had the priviledge of receiving a photo of.


----------



## Crunchie

:saywhat:



HollyMonkey said:


> ..


----------



## HollyMonkey

ha ha and I thought Holly got messy eating raspberries :haha: 

Well I seem to have no symptoms except sore boobs now I have a blueberry so I'm worried again :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i posted then changed my mind:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> did you delete it because you put " lets chuck crunchie off the thread" :winkwink:Click to expand...

I saw it before it was a full stop and I can confirm that's exactly what it said :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ..Click to expand...

I'm going to write in code from now on. Kifgvh dhjj, hhydyjh hjnj -xjsk!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i posted then changed my mind:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> did you delete it because you put " lets chuck crunchie off the thread" :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it before it was a full stop and I can confirm that's exactly what it said :winkwink:Click to expand...

Me too:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have actually already chucked you off the thread for having no symptoms right Crunch? :yellowcard: DO NOT read that post before last of mine about symptoms then please :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:bodyb:


Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i posted then changed my mind:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> did you delete it because you put " lets chuck crunchie off the thread" :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Darnit iv been found out :pop:Click to expand...
> 
> claireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..................tall girls she stick together you know !!!! and with our big feet ....we could rule the WORLDClick to expand...

lol i know.we are endangered species:bodyb:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Newbs - just moaning cause you are all in love and everyone else has either just given birth or found out they are preggo. I just feel so left out :brat: I mean apparently sperm have to be fresh and me and adam have no chance with that, I go to bed waaaaay earlier than him and I know how annoying it is when someone demands you do everything with them so I never want to make him come up. Plus there's no point now, I wasted this month's egg despite all my EWCM... I'll be reet - hopefully just a bad day :shrug:
> 
> How are you my dear? I know you are a straggler but I am here a lot more, still, I can't keep away and do a Moomin!

maybe try going on holiday with him or both of you take time off from work together around O? i have to be creative too b/c mj and i have totally different work schedules. big :hug: dear, i do know how u feel. u are allowed a bad day every now and then, so long as u don't stay there.

As for me, i am fine. i am 8 dpo today i think. i soooooo want this month to be it for me, but i just don't have that feeling that it is. i'm sure you've seen the pics on fb, my cousin's baby has arrived and she is so precious... makes me ready for my own just that much more. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Emandi has a banana!*

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Newbs - just moaning cause you are all in love and everyone else has either just given birth or found out they are preggo. I just feel so left out :brat: I mean apparently sperm have to be fresh and me and adam have no chance with that, I go to bed waaaaay earlier than him and I know how annoying it is when someone demands you do everything with them so I never want to make him come up. Plus there's no point now, I wasted this month's egg despite all my EWCM... I'll be reet - hopefully just a bad day :shrug:
> 
> How are you my dear? I know you are a straggler but I am here a lot more, still, I can't keep away and do a Moomin!
> 
> maybe try going on holiday with him or both of you take time off from work together around O? i have to be creative too b/c mj and i have totally different work schedules. big :hug: dear, i do know how u feel. u are allowed a bad day every now and then, so long as u don't stay there.
> 
> As for me, i am fine. i am 8 dpo today i think. i soooooo want this month to be it for me, but i just don't have that feeling that it is. i'm sure you've seen the pics on fb, my cousin's baby has arrived and she is so precious... makes me ready for my own just that much more. :cry:Click to expand...

Oh Newbie I sooo hope it is your month:hugs: :dust: 

May I discreetly ask when you think you might :test: ?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> ha ha and I thought Holly got messy eating raspberries :haha:
> 
> Well I seem to have no symptoms except sore boobs now I have a blueberry so I'm worried again :shrug:

:hugs: try not to worry doll. i hope the voms come back with a vengeance! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ha ha and I thought Holly got messy eating raspberries :haha:
> 
> Well I seem to have no symptoms except sore boobs now I have a blueberry so I'm worried again :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: try not to worry doll. i hope the voms come back with a vengeance! :flower:Click to expand...

my symptoms went for a lil while then come back to bite me HARD on the ass:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Newbs - just moaning cause you are all in love and everyone else has either just given birth or found out they are preggo. I just feel so left out :brat: I mean apparently sperm have to be fresh and me and adam have no chance with that, I go to bed waaaaay earlier than him and I know how annoying it is when someone demands you do everything with them so I never want to make him come up. Plus there's no point now, I wasted this month's egg despite all my EWCM... I'll be reet - hopefully just a bad day :shrug:
> 
> How are you my dear? I know you are a straggler but I am here a lot more, still, I can't keep away and do a Moomin!
> 
> maybe try going on holiday with him or both of you take time off from work together around O? i have to be creative too b/c mj and i have totally different work schedules. big :hug: dear, i do know how u feel. u are allowed a bad day every now and then, so long as u don't stay there.
> 
> As for me, i am fine. i am 8 dpo today i think. i soooooo want this month to be it for me, but i just don't have that feeling that it is. i'm sure you've seen the pics on fb, my cousin's baby has arrived and she is so precious... makes me ready for my own just that much more. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Newbie I sooo hope it is your month:hugs: :dust:
> 
> May I discreetly ask when you think you might :test: ?Click to expand...

i'm not sure. the plan was to just wait on AF but Addie and I were texting earlier and she asked the same thing which re-ignited my poas addiction. somehow on my lunch break i ended up at the dollar store with 4 tests in my basket :wacko: i was thinking maybe saturday? just for kicks, if i get a bfn then i will wait on the stupid witch. she will probably arrive in the middle or towards the end of next week.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...

At least it wasn't a double full stop! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> An enigmatic full stop from Clare :-k What can this meeeeeaan???Click to expand...
> 
> At least it wasn't a double full stop! :haha:Click to expand...

or a ? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Luna!
> 
> Another day in hospital nearly accomplished (French time :haha:) If you go by Trin and my clocks your days will go by faster!!
> 
> 110 is fine, so long as it's under 120 :thumbup: Mine was borderline but considering I'd gone all out to eat only sugary carby crap I was expecting far worse!! When I had GD I'd get that eating a few lentils and some brocolli :cry: No problems digesting, but I do have a stomach of iron. Well, so long as I'm not on a boat on choppy sea, that makes me feel very queasy very quickly :sick:
> 
> How's the knitting coming along?

Thank you! Yes, the days go by quicker in France! The day is almost over! :haha:

I am working on the toes of a pair of socks! Should be finished up pretty quick. I want to knit a baby hat and crochet a blanket. Seems how my quilt is at home in my craft room UNFINISHED! ARG! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Crunch - I won't go anywhere I am an absolute FOMO (Fear of Missing Out) always have been and always will be. I just couldn't do a Moomin, I often wonder if she thinks about us. I know that it is so much more now, it's great I said the other week you guys have become like real friends that I feel the need to hide my TTc from :haha: which is STOOPID :dohh:
> 
> Jaynie I posted on a GD support thread on BnB earlier today, thinking it might be an idea to have contacts in the same boat as me so as not to bore you lot as and when I have GD woes, but I felt very odd posting there, it seemed almost adulterous! Which made me realise once again just how much you guys have become friends and how much I enjoy your company. :friends: And even though you're not on so much coz of work and suchlike, I know you're there as a staple friend, and everytime you _*do*_ post you really invest yourself, quality not quantity counts for alot:hugs: But I do understand how pooey it is being a straggler, I am only a smidge converted for the moment, so big hugs and I have some sweeties for you that I PROMISE to post very soon:dohh: So that thought should cheer you up!:thumbup:Click to expand...

*gasp* we have a bnb slut in our midsts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

I know right .... No symptoms and some serious weight gain .... 

Not sure what it was ????


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie! I saw the pictures you posted on your FB! And yes, she's a darling little one. What a sweet face. I can see how it would make your uterus positively quake for a little one!! :)


----------



## Crunchie

Essie !!!! I never expected that from YOU ....


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie !!!! I never expected that from YOU ....

I blame the lack of sleep last night from Miss Lyra's vomming shenanigans.


----------



## LunaLady

B! There are only five more days until your scan, right?? The 20th?? :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p68/alongway99/Fairy%20Animations/Baby%20Dust%20Animations/BabyDust19.gif
Newbie :) and Addie :)


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie !!!! I never expected that from YOU ....
> 
> I blame the lack of sleep last night from Miss Lyra's vomming shenanigans.Click to expand...

hmmmmmmm....you have blamed Lyra ......

shouts at lauren " sleep more so mummy stops eating those mars bars "


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p68/alongway99/Fairy%20Animations/Baby%20Dust%20Animations/BabyDust19.gif
> Newbie :) and Addie :)

I like this post VERY MUCH


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p68/alongway99/Fairy%20Animations/Baby%20Dust%20Animations/BabyDust19.gif
> Newbie :) and Addie :)

:wohoo: it's raining baby dust! :wohoo: thank u clare!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Crunch - I won't go anywhere I am an absolute FOMO (Fear of Missing Out) always have been and always will be. I just couldn't do a Moomin, I often wonder if she thinks about us. I know that it is so much more now, it's great I said the other week you guys have become like real friends that I feel the need to hide my TTc from :haha: which is STOOPID :dohh:
> 
> Jaynie I posted on a GD support thread on BnB earlier today, thinking it might be an idea to have contacts in the same boat as me so as not to bore you lot as and when I have GD woes, but I felt very odd posting there, it seemed almost adulterous! Which made me realise once again just how much you guys have become friends and how much I enjoy your company. :friends: And even though you're not on so much coz of work and suchlike, I know you're there as a staple friend, and everytime you _*do*_ post you really invest yourself, quality not quantity counts for alot:hugs: But I do understand how pooey it is being a straggler, I am only a smidge converted for the moment, so big hugs and I have some sweeties for you that I PROMISE to post very soon:dohh: So that thought should cheer you up!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> *gasp* we have a bnb slut in our midsts!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/lancer-tomates-9548.gif


----------



## LunaLady

This is the crochet blanket I want to make :thumup:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neat-ripple-pattern

I think I'll have my mom pick out the yarn for me - spare poor DH :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Newbie! I saw the pictures you posted on your FB! And yes, she's a darling little one. What a sweet face. I can see how it would make your uterus positively quake for a little one!! :)

even more shocking, she almost makes me want to have a girl! :shock: i can't wait to see your little one. did you say what middle name u had chosen yet? i think i remember reading that u and dh had decided on one, or at least narrowed it down? I've also been meaning to ask, what about the baby shower?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B! There are only five more days until your scan, right?? The 20th?? :dance:

I'm terrified.:argh: It may only be a wax crayon they find like they did at Crunchie's scan :shrug: But the good news is that DH has moved mountains at work to get the afternoon off to be with me and look after Holly:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ooh that's lovely luna and will be a real fun one to do


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I know right .... No symptoms and some serious weight gain ....
> 
> Not sure what it was ????

If I wasn't a poas aholic do you think I'd be like one of those women who find out they're pregnant the day they go into labour and a baby comes out?:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Newbie !!!! I neglect you ..... Bloody timezones
> 
> How are you ?

nuv u crunchster! :hugs: i know u don't neglect me. i'm in lurk mode a lot and i know u have your hands full with the beautiful lauren! :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

If I am really pregnant then I can confirm tonight that it's a boy coz I plucked a nasty black hair off my navel area a couple of days ago and it has started growing back already!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Newbie !!!! I neglect you ..... Bloody timezones
> 
> How are you ?
> 
> nuv u crunchster! :hugs: i know u don't neglect me. i'm in lurk mode a lot and i know u have your hands full with the beautiful lauren! :awww:Click to expand...

She has her hands full of Mars Bars from what I can gather 

:tease:


----------



## newbie_ttc

does a hairy belly = boy? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> does a hairy belly = boy? :shrug:

Well they say that leg hair growing quickly = boy, so I guess it applies to navel hair too. That or I'm having a girl and just coincidentally turning into a gorilla at the same time:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Newbie !!!! I neglect you ..... Bloody timezones
> 
> How are you ?
> 
> nuv u crunchster! :hugs: i know u don't neglect me. i'm in lurk mode a lot and i know u have your hands full with the beautiful lauren! :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> She has her hands full of Mars Bars from what I can gather
> 
> :tease:Click to expand...

:rofl: i wish i could bottle your sense of humor b! the things u say sometimes :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> does a hairy belly = boy? :shrug:
> 
> Well they say that leg hair growing quickly = boy, so I guess it applies to navel hair too. That or I'm having a girl and just coincidentally turning into a gorilla at the same time:shrug:Click to expand...

see what i mean :rofl:


----------



## Essie

Bethany I meant to post this for you before. This is the scan I had at 7 weeks 1 day with Lyra. So your little blueberry must look something like this at this very moment :thumbup:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/f945e9d2.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Newbie! I saw the pictures you posted on your FB! And yes, she's a darling little one. What a sweet face. I can see how it would make your uterus positively quake for a little one!! :)
> 
> even more shocking, she almost makes me want to have a girl! :shock: i can't wait to see your little one. did you say what middle name u had chosen yet? i think i remember reading that u and dh had decided on one, or at least narrowed it down? I've also been meaning to ask, what about the baby shower?Click to expand...

I think she'd make anyone want a girl! She's divine! :kiss:

We have decided on a middle name! But not we're back and forth on the first name spelling, again :dohh: :haha:

I mentioned it when Nate was born - but *Oliver *has been on our 'short list' for middle names, and that's the one we chose! It will be such a popular turtle name if B has a boy! :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B! There are only five more days until your scan, right?? The 20th?? :dance:
> 
> I'm terrified.:argh: It may only be a wax crayon they find like they did at Crunchie's scan :shrug: But the good news is that DH has moved mountains at work to get the afternoon off to be with me and look after Holly:thumbup:Click to expand...

No crayons you silly. It will be a nice healthy baby BOY! :happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> ooh that's lovely luna and will be a real fun one to do

Yep! I need to find some yarn and write out an 'order' for my mom for the craft store :haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> If I am really pregnant then I can confirm tonight that it's a boy coz I plucked a nasty black hair off my navel area a couple of days ago and it has started growing back already!

I had the same thing! About three rogue black hairs on my tum. :shrug: And I did once find a long CHIN HAIR! Wasn't black, though. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Essie I so hope it does! Fx'd! :dust:

Newbie I'll send you a bottle over :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna I had not 1, not 2, but 3 rogue hairs too but was too embarrassed to confess to 3 :blush: And I never had 3 before, just the 1, so it's looking boyish!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna I had not 1, not 2, but 3 rogue hairs too but was too embarrassed to confess to 3 :blush: And I never had 3 before, just the 1, so it's looking boyish!!

On your chin? Jesus?

EDIT - hope that silly joke makes sense..looks really random when I read it back :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> If I am really pregnant then I can confirm tonight that it's a boy coz I plucked a nasty black hair off my navel area a couple of days ago and it has started growing back already!

That's what I had! Like as long as James' little finger lol


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening one and all :hi:

I took Cara for her 8 week check up and first two immunisation injections....whoah that girl can scream loud! To be fair, she screamed like a banshee when the actual injections went in, but stopped immediately after. The nurse was most impressed by the "stop crying" button I had brought along with me :thumbup: She is however extremely out of sorts and big time cranky. I envisage a rubbish night but hey ho :shrug:

Going to catchee upee..... :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh love Caras heart x


----------



## TrinityMom

I am going to bed sweeties. Crap tv and REAAAAALLLLLLYYYY tired so I am taking advantage

Catch ya tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Oooh, my nurse just came and put some leg massager things on me..... :cloud9: Feels so good!!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night Trinny Trin Trin! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

*Cute alert!* Bethany and Sezi!

Caught this on Etsy just now:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/81243609/bright-and-colourful-babushka-hand?ref=fp_ph_2&src=favitm


----------



## Essie

Night night Trin


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Oooh, my nurse just came and put some leg massager things on me..... :cloud9: Feels so good!!!! :dance:

want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LunaLady said:


> *Cute alert!* Bethany and Sezi!
> 
> Caught this on Etsy just now:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/81243609/bright-and-colourful-babushka-hand?ref=fp_ph_2&src=favitm

Soo cute!! She lives nearish to me, if I started sewing it would be stuff like that I'd like to make.


----------



## poas

PMA Free Zone
All contractions have stopped, they think my iron levels are cutting me off as my body can't cope with the stress.I'm going now as really fed up and tearful,I may return before I've had her....if the internet still exists by then!!!!!!!

ps; I know I'm not over yet, so shouldn't whinge, but after a week of on and off pain I feel I have earned this negativity!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> PMA Free Zone
> All contractions have stopped, they think my iron levels are cutting me off as my body can't cope with the stress.I'm going now as really fed up and tearful,I may return before I've had her....if the internet still exists by then!!!!!!!
> 
> ps; I know I'm not over yet, so shouldn't whinge, but after a week of on and off pain I feel I have earned this negativity!!!!

Poor Lissy :hugs:

There is noone on here who wouldn't feel equally as pi**ed off as you do under the circumstances. I know we keep saying it but you are nearly there and it will all be worth it. Feel free to rant for as long as you want to my lovely :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That is seriously cute Luna! Give us a go on your leg massagers! Bet you're glad you stayed in now :haha: 

Lissy you have every right to grumble my love :hugs:

Trin you snuck off to bed without me, sneaky.


----------



## kit_cat

Luna - really sorry m'love that you're feeling poo about feeling there's no choice for you about staying/leaving hospital. The last thing you need right now with your little boy on the way would be a massive financial punch in the face, so I think you're doing the right thing on many levels by staying. I know it's not what you envisioned but you're safe and so is your little one :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit, just call me Michael Finnigan :thumbup: They were actually NAVEL hairs I was talking about I'll have you know. Hot fashion in Paris, is the navel hair :shrug:

I'm off to bed because I'm lazy. Nighty night all, I nuv you all xxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Luna - really sorry m'love that you're feeling poo about feeling there's no choice for you about staying/leaving hospital. The last thing you need right now with your little boy on the way would be a massive financial punch in the face, so I think you're doing the right thing on many levels by staying. I know it's not what you envisioned but you're safe and so is your little one :hugs:

And she has leg massagers! :brat:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lissy i told you! Sunday! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit, just call me Michael Finnigan :thumbup: They were actually NAVEL hairs I was talking about I'll have you know. Hot fashion in Paris, is the navel hair :shrug:
> 
> I'm off to bed because I'm lazy. Nighty night all, I nuv you all xxxxxxx

Hairs that are in the navy?? Wow, you French folks are weird :fool:

Nighty night :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I made a wish in the forest today to the French forest fairies for your sticky baby/ies. Hope you're ok and staying very very still!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres my Blueberry :)
https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit, just call me Michael Finnigan :thumbup: They were actually NAVEL hairs I was talking about I'll have you know. Hot fashion in Paris, is the navel hair :shrug:
> 
> I'm off to bed because I'm lazy. Nighty night all, I nuv you all xxxxxxx
> 
> Hairs that are in the navy?? Wow, you French folks are weird :fool:
> 
> Nighty night :hugs:Click to expand...

Scot :tease:

Why isn't Cara ever wearing tartan pyjamas? You must have a family clan tartan no?:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I know right .... No symptoms and some serious weight gain ....
> 
> Not sure what it was ????
> 
> If I wasn't a poas aholic do you think I'd be like one of those women who find out they're pregnant the day they go into labour and a baby comes out?:haha:Click to expand...

I know have u seen the 'i didnt know i was pregnant' programme:haha:
They literally go into labour and not know there preg! i mean WTF! mine pregnancy hasnt been smooth sailing but serious NOT knowing ur preg.
prob thort she had a serious case of worms :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit, just call me Michael Finnigan :thumbup: They were actually NAVEL hairs I was talking about I'll have you know. Hot fashion in Paris, is the navel hair :shrug:
> 
> I'm off to bed because I'm lazy. Nighty night all, I nuv you all xxxxxxx
> 
> Hairs that are in the navy?? Wow, you French folks are weird :fool:
> 
> Nighty night :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Scot :tease:
> 
> Why isn't Cara ever wearing tartan pyjamas? You must have a family clan tartan no?:shrug:Click to expand...

Here's the Thomson tartan (one of them anyway - looks a bit burberry eh?)



Yes, and I'm going to get her her very own "see you Jimmy" hat...you know the tartan ones with the red hair attached :thumbup: We all wear them you know :lol:


----------



## addie25

Transfer done.They put embryos in then said not good and so sucked them back up and put them back in. I hope it doesn't change the outcome negatively they said it wouldn't but worries me that they sucked them up again. Ito for blood test in 8 days I am sooooo excited I thought it was 11 days so next Friday!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Transfer done.They put embryos in then said not good and so sucked them back up and put them back in. I hope it doesn't change the outcome negatively they said it wouldn't but worries me that they sucked them up again. Ito for blood test in 8 days I am sooooo excited I thought it was 11 days so next Friday!!!

Woohooooooo!!! I'M excited addie. I'm sure whatever they've done will not negatively affect the outcome...ooooo, only 8 days too! I remember it being longer last time or am I mistaken?


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Transfer done.They put embryos in then said not good and so sucked them back up and put them back in. I hope it doesn't change the outcome negatively they said it wouldn't but worries me that they sucked them up again. Ito for blood test in 8 days I am sooooo excited I thought it was 11 days so next Friday!!!

theyre the proffesionals so if they said it wouldnt affect outcome all is good:thumbup:
wow next Friday eekkkkk I so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> heres my Blueberry :)
> https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg

Awwwwwwww


----------



## babyhopes2010

Aaaawwww i just melted :cloud9: i felt little fingers tickling my belly for the first time,i could feel every little finger awwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

It was 11 days last time so now that it's 8 days I think I should start testing in 5 days instead of 6!!!!!!!! Mega POASA here!!! I know I trut them but he seemed like oh crap they r in wrong place. I'm glad he moved them to the correct place bc location can make or break the outcome In ivf. He also said he would use a stick that may hurt if he couldn't get it correct n we all know I hate sticks!!! Thank god it wasn't needed!!

Ok symptoms ahahah 3 hours in i have cramping so I count that as symptom !!!!


----------



## addie25

B how did your scan go!?!?!?


----------



## Sarachka

*wow Addie sounding really promising!!!*


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> *wow Addie sounding really promising!!!*

https://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz260/raezell2/thcrossfingers-1.gif


----------



## babyhopes2010

WTF-------->https://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww220/drphouston/turtle_out_of_shell_hg_clr.gif


----------



## addie25

Hah thanks!! I'm not as bored this time on bed rest ( I know it's only been a couple hours) but I have u gals to chat with n my friend did ivf today with my doc n she is on bed rest so we r texting back n forth. I hope she n I both get pref this cycle. And newbieeeeee my gal will get a positive test next week as well!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: so I think starting to POAS Tuesday is good and realistic hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Addie i cant wait!!!!!!! can you poas now? lol glad it went well


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Addie i cant wait!!!!!!! can you poas now? lol glad it went well

I would loveeee to POAS nowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!

Does anyone know how bs scan went I'm on my phone so hard to read back!


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..how lovely to feel your little bubba :cloud9:

Addie...rest up now...the worst is over, now for the good stuff :thumbup:

Lissy...:hugs: here's hoping you've not much longer to wait now.

Everyone else...good night :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

goodnight :sleep:


----------



## addie25

Yay b thanks for asking the fairies for sticky beans!!!! Were the forest fairies nice??


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> It was 11 days last time so now that it's 8 days I think I should start testing in 5 days instead of 6!!!!!!!! Mega POASA here!!! I know I trut them but he seemed like oh crap they r in wrong place. I'm glad he moved them to the correct place bc location can make or break the outcome In ivf. He also said he would use a stick that may hurt if he couldn't get it correct n we all know I hate sticks!!! Thank god it wasn't needed!!
> 
> Ok symptoms ahahah 3 hours in i have cramping so I count that as symptom !!!!

It counts! :haha: this is so exciting addie! :happydance: did they put in two this time as well?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie, b's scan is the 20th if i'm not mistaken.

in non ttc news, our dept gets to enjoy a free day off tomorrow as well as leaving an hour early today :dance: it's a reward for getting the tax return filed in time, of which i barely contributed to as that work is out of my scope job description wise, but i shall *gladly* ride that coat tail :D


----------



## addie25

You ride that coat tail!!!! Loolol I though b had her scan today. I can't wait for her scan!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

yay newbie for free day off :)


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy sorry for all the poofuck but pls come and talk to us we will cheer you up! or at least try big hugs x


----------



## Mollykins

I'm the winner of the worst turtle ever award. :cry: Sorry Ive been so absent... I'm not even up to date on turtle current events! I've fallen asleep 6 times now :nope: Shameful. I've had maybe 8 total hours of sleep since Sunday morning. 

Much nuv to all. Please know that I'm thinking of you all. :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

You are not the worse turtle! You do not have to apologise or explain, you've just had a bubba darling! I feel privileged you even wrote us after 8 hours sleep in almost a week! I hope you are well and baby Leo? Go and sleep sweet x


----------



## addie25

Molly don't worry you have a lot to do rt now we miss you but fully understand. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Heya Hayley is it feed time? X


----------



## Essie

Molly :hugs: you are not the worst turtle at all! You have just had your gorgeous baby boy. Rest and enjoy your cuddles with the little man. In a few weeks you'll be back with wee man in one arm and typing with the other haha. Get some sleep (Leo, let your mummy get some rest) and pop in when you can.


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning everyone :)


----------



## addie25

Dh said to pretend to POAS by using a q-tip and if it turns yellow I'm pregnant :haha: he said this bc I said I was going to start testing Sunday since I have 5 first response tests. This way those tests last me till Thursday and my blood test is Friday and Friday morning I can take one of my Digis. I think this makes perfect sense :thumbup: so it's 2am here and I'm wide awake :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Good morning everyone! Im off to work today meh! oh well 7 1/2 hour shift then its the weekend :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I want to POAS!!!!:shrug::dohh:

Ok what kinds of things can I do from the couch today to keep entertained. Here is my list so far 
1 Watch tv and movies
2 B&B
3 text my other friend on bed rest

That's about all I have to do and chat with dh till 12 and my mom comes at 1 when dh goes to work. I'm glad he has the mornig to stay with me. He's so cute how he acts like he knows what's going on. I said if I'm preg I'm 3 and a half weeks or 4 not sure and he's like " yes ohh that makes perfect sense" I just want to kiss him he is so cute :kiss:!!


----------



## poas

Morning-I am done with my pity party!! Addie hope all has worked brilliantly and can't wait for your bfp :) Along with Newbie's and Jaynies of course :)
Clare bear hope work goes ok,what are you doing with your weekend and where are nursery pics?!?!
Molly I hope Leo is being a good boy for you-nearly a week already :O!!
All other new mumma's, hope bebe's are being good for you-sleeping,eating,burping and pooping well!
B I am excited for your scan next week...seeing a little bean :)
Sarachka, got any ms yet?
Trin got rid of ms yet?
Kit, I actually think you SHOULD put one of those hats on Cara, so as she knows her culture and heritage :) :)
Luna how is hospital? Are the chimes getting annoying?I have little patience for repetitive things,but I think you are much nicer than I -so probably not the case :)
Everybody else-HAPPY FRIDAY XXXXXXXXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Clare and I have weird 'The Nest' things in our siggys. I thought it was something she'd posted but then saw I had one too :haha:

Addie my scan is next Tuesday :thumbup: The thing on the same day of your transfer was Esme being born!! We've got lots of excitement and nervous moments ahead what with you and Newbie testing (and possibly Jaynie though I think she didn't :sex: during fertile time? :shrug:) and my scan! Cramping sounds good :happydance: How long is bedrest for, just a couple of days or am I imagining that?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Morning-I am done with my pity party!! Addie hope all has worked brilliantly and can't wait for your bfp :) Along with Newbie's and Jaynies of course :)
> Clare bear hope work goes ok,what are you doing with your weekend and where are nursery pics?!?!
> Molly I hope Leo is being a good boy for you-nearly a week already :O!!
> All other new mumma's, hope bebe's are being good for you-sleeping,eating,burping and pooping well!
> B I am excited for your scan next week...seeing a little bean :)
> Sarachka, got any ms yet?
> Trin got rid of ms yet?
> Kit, I actually think you SHOULD put one of those hats on Cara, so as she knows her culture and heritage :) :)
> Luna how is hospital? Are the chimes getting annoying?I have little patience for repetitive things,but I think you are much nicer than I -so probably not the case :)
> Everybody else-HAPPY FRIDAY XXXXXXXXX

Ha ha you remind me of one of my bestfriends in the uk, she would so smash that chime thing up, or at least smother it with a teatowel or something:haha: Come to think of it so would my mum, she can hear a clock ticking from 3 streets away and gets driven crazy by things like that!


----------



## addie25

Hi b!!! Ur scan is on the day I was original going to test not the day of my transfer ( now I'm testing tomorrow tho lol) I'm so excited for ur scan!!! Yes bed rest ends Sat night but then have to take it easy for 5 more days. I can't wait till it is over. I just want to know already!!!!! It's now 3am and wide awake ahhhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

Has Sarachka got a The Nest thing too? Because it's instead of her blueberry :nope:

*HAPPY BLUEBERRY DAY SARACHKA!!!*


----------



## poas

I saw this and thought of...well...most of us at some point,be it past,present or future....
 



Attached Files:







preg poem.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Lissy! I nursery went great BUT when i put the border on the glue dried all rubbish :cry: and now my dad needs to rescue the nursery next weekend :haha:

wheres ur nursery pics :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

This week has been so annoying, practically everyday I've had one of those 'there's a man coming to deliver something, sometime between 11 and 13pm :growlmad: Same today, a man's coming to check the heater. (That was a bit sexist of me but I bet it _is_ a man, no woman would be silly enough to develop an interest in heating systems:haha:) I wish they'd just say what time they are coming exactly!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I did an experiment this morning, I found an old BFN ic and wee'd on it and it stayed bfn, so you can't re-use ic's :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, I'm off to play with LO otherwise she will just stare at cartoons and shove biscuits in her face all morning. Laters gaters xxxxxxxx Happy Friday xxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Clare and I have weird 'The Nest' things in our siggys. I thought it was something she'd posted but then saw I had one too :haha:
> 
> Addie my scan is next Tuesday :thumbup: The thing on the same day of your transfer was Esme being born!! We've got lots of excitement and nervous moments ahead what with you and Newbie testing (and possibly Jaynie though I think she didn't :sex: during fertile time? :shrug:) and my scan! Cramping sounds good :happydance: How long is bedrest for, just a couple of days or am I imagining that?

Nope none here. I had a fondle in fertile time - possibly but I don't think Adam's :spermy: can get to the egg normally - never mind, flying off the bed, up my ginny, and in to said egg :shrug: least, I hope not because Adam would swear it wasn't his - seeing as we've been taught you need :sex: to get preggers.


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls - thanks for all support - I guess it's just a bad month I found out I missed my egg and it was through burying my head in the sand because the mere fact that I am ovulating does not inspire Adam to jump in to bed with me :haha: - although he is being a lot better in other relationship sense. He is working overtime and keen to put furniture up (IKEA) as he was doing at 11pm last night. So I guess we'll take baby steps - i'm frustrated because he is being good at other things I don't want to bring TTC in to the arena because he may then start to think 'why do I bother being nice, she always has a problem!' So yes, in the next couple of months I will mention it :) It means a lot that I can talk on here and I have some great friends on the thread :hugs: 

Molly - you are not lousy - just busy and THAT everyone on here understands! I hope your little man is settling well and his wind is decreasing :haha: 

Lissy - you are ok to be as NMA as you want - your body has been lying to you :growlmad: 

Sarachka come back I miss YOU. A million squillion times. Whatever that means.

Newbs - enjoy your day today you jammy dodger you. I can't WAIT for you to test... Thanks for chatting and being so stern yesterday - just what I needed. Feeling better today, if all else fails I can get a cat and have my house at least :shrug: 

B - enjoy Holly, :hugs: and if you aren't careful Crunch will frog march you off the thread quicker than you can say 'branston' 

I HAVE to go to work now :nope: but F*CK me it's FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY.


----------



## mummyApril

My womb is gurgling a lot today! It used to do that just before my period I hope its not!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles

Just had a YUMMY decaf cappuccino and feeling lovely and friday-ish :happydance: And STARVING!!!

I checked my fasting glucose on waking this morning and it was 83 (I think :wacko: preggy brain in full force) so that's good. And last night I had a not so great GD meal of pasta salad and a spoon of mac and cheese (because I'm a piggy and couldn't resist) and it was 120 on the dot at just under 2 hours :thumbup:I then was on the loo with the runs for 2 hours....cooked cheese is not my friend :nope:

I have to pose with a giant cheque this afternoon for the competition the charity won. I hate photoshoots but someone has to do it and that someone has to be me. Funny to pose with the cheque when all the money is gone -spent on cat food and electricity and other fun things like that :wacko:

I was checking online for info on flying in the first few weeks of pregnancy for a friend to make sure I wasn't telling her completely the wrong info (which I wasn't :thumbup:) and I found this in response to a post that someone had put up about just finding out she's pregnant:

_You really do need to see your gp asap as there are lots of rules about food and you cannot go in some pools or the sea above knee level._

:rofl: You'd better check with your gp if your pool is preggy friendly B :haha: ANd definitely no sea past the knees :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morning-I am done with my pity party!! Addie hope all has worked brilliantly and can't wait for your bfp :) Along with Newbie's and Jaynies of course :)
> Clare bear hope work goes ok,what are you doing with your weekend and where are nursery pics?!?!
> Molly I hope Leo is being a good boy for you-nearly a week already :O!!
> All other new mumma's, hope bebe's are being good for you-sleeping,eating,burping and pooping well!
> B I am excited for your scan next week...seeing a little bean :)
> Sarachka, got any ms yet?
> Trin got rid of ms yet?
> Kit, I actually think you SHOULD put one of those hats on Cara, so as she knows her culture and heritage :) :)
> Luna how is hospital? Are the chimes getting annoying?I have little patience for repetitive things,but I think you are much nicer than I -so probably not the case :)
> Everybody else-HAPPY FRIDAY XXXXXXXXX

Hmmm, not quite. It comes and goes. No voms tho, just horrid nausea, mostly at night

Glad you're feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

15 weeks
 



Attached Files:







15weeks.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I did an experiment this morning, I found an old BFN ic and wee'd on it and it stayed bfn, so you can't re-use ic's :haha:

:rofl: I just chuckled at my desk! Now that is a true poasa!!!! Such dedication to the cause :thumbup::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I dreamt I had my gender scan and it was a very obvious boy...even the boys could see it across the room :dohh: 8 more days :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodly morns all :wave:

Well, despite anticipating a disturbed night last night after Cara's jabs, we had the best night's sleep we've had since her birth!!!! She went down at 7pm, slept till after 3am, up for a half hour feed then back to sleep till 6am!! Now that I can live with :thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I dreamt I had my gender scan and it was a very obvious boy...even the boys could see it across the room :dohh: 8 more days :happydance:

Trin, my stomach literally flipped at the thought of your gender scan. It's gonna be emotional no matter what :cry::cry: I can't wait :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG only 8 days Trin! I can't wait to know! i


----------



## HollyMonkey

Miy stomach flipped too Kit, I've got butterflies about Trin's scan worse than for my own now!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> My womb is gurgling a lot today! It used to do that just before my period I hope its not!

:shock:

A gurgling womb?? Never had that myself. I also wondered when horrible AF will show or if it will while BFing :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Bumps looking great Trin!

7 am and I think I am up for good now. Stinks I can't actually get up till DH does bc he has to carry my pillow and blanket down. I'm not supposed to lift anything. Oh yay my friend that went to Italy is home I think she said she would come by Friday to show me pictures!! That would be entertaining hopefully she stops by. Ok well tomorrow is my first POAS day yayaya cant wait. It will be negative I'm sure bc it's 2 early but hey that stick needs some wee!!:haha: 

How's everyones day going?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautiful bump Trin :cloud9: I see you have your special bump photo dress on, is it a Grecian one?

Well I hope they haven't changed the formula at my pool since I'm going tonight, I tried and tested it with Holly so it should be ok :thumbup: Maybe I'll stay below knee level as a precaution


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I dreamt I had my gender scan and it was a very obvious boy...even the boys could see it across the room :dohh: 8 more days :happydance:

I can not wait to find out!!!! 


kit_cat said:


> Goodly morns all :wave:
> 
> Well, despite anticipating a disturbed night last night after Cara's jabs, we had the best night's sleep we've had since her birth!!!! She went down at 7pm, slept till after 3am, up for a half hour feed then back to sleep till 6am!! Now that I can live with :thumbup:
> 
> Great news on a lovely night sleep. What a good girl Cara is!!
> 
> :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Miy stomach flipped too Kit, I've got butterflies about Trin's scan worse than for my own now!

Now, your scan on Tuesday....I personally feel completely at ease about it. Easy for me I know but you know what I mean when things don't bode well...well everything does this time round. I think you ickle bluberry is a keeper and I'm quite :cry: at the thought because I'm going to get to know you properly preggy, dissect your GD (maybe) and experience your journey from crazy POAS to doing a big poo. It will be worth the wait :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...most beauteous bumpage...perfect :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I did actually Google pools and early pregnancy and ladies who work as pool attendants may be at greater risk of mc because of the chemicals they're exposed to all day long every day- occupational hazard- like for hairdressers.But going for a swim isn't a big enough exposure to cause harm apparently, let's hope so! Anyway my bean's had time to implant, if it poofucks up now it's for chromosomal reasons, not a gentle swim :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie...glad you're taking things easy. I hope the next 8 days fly by :thumbup: It's so exciting!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I did actually Google pools and early pregnancy and ladies who work as pool attendants may be at greater risk of mc because of the chemicals they're exposed to all day long every day- occupational hazard- like for hairdressers.But going for a swim isn't a big enough exposure to cause harm apparently, let's hope so! Anyway my bean's had time to implant, if it poofucks up now it's for chromosomal reasons, not a gentle swim :shrug:

Maybe just wear waders as a precaution? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww thanks Kitty :hugs: Fingers crossed! And as you say there's no reason to be negative at the moment. A bit more sickness might be nice though! Holly always surprised me by sleeping well after jabs, I think it exhausticates them! Then she'd sleep alot the next day too


----------



## HollyMonkey

Waders. Good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I did actually Google pools and early pregnancy and ladies who work as pool attendants may be at greater risk of mc because of the chemicals they're exposed to all day long every day- occupational hazard- like for hairdressers.But going for a swim isn't a big enough exposure to cause harm apparently, let's hope so! Anyway my bean's had time to implant, if it poofucks up now it's for chromosomal reasons, not a gentle swim :shrug:

You will be ok b your baby is nice and cozy in you he/she won't go anywhere from a swim.



kit_cat said:


> Addie...glad you're taking things easy. I hope the next 8 days fly by :thumbup: It's so exciting!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Thanks I hope so 2!!! I can't wait!!!!! I'm being entertained so I'm not bored and I have you lovey ladies to chat with so that keeps me entertained on bed rest. I wish dh would wake up now but I am letting him sleep after his asthma attack yesterday.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I did actually Google pools and early pregnancy and ladies who work as pool attendants may be at greater risk of mc because of the chemicals they're exposed to all day long every day- occupational hazard- like for hairdressers.But going for a swim isn't a big enough exposure to cause harm apparently, let's hope so! Anyway my bean's had time to implant, if it poofucks up now it's for chromosomal reasons, not a gentle swim :shrug:
> 
> You will be ok b your baby is nice and cozy in you he/she won't go anywhere from a swim.
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Addie...glad you're taking things easy. I hope the next 8 days fly by :thumbup: It's so exciting!!!!!!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I hope so 2!!! I can't wait!!!!! I'm being entertained so I'm not bored and I have you lovey ladies to chat with so that keeps me entertained on bed rest. I wish dh would wake up now but I am letting him sleep after his asthma attack yesterday.Click to expand...

Is DH ok addie? Does he have many attacks?


----------



## addie25

He is ok he just jumped up coughing and took his medicine so hopefully that helps him. He usually does not have many so hopefully with his medicine he won't have another. He had to go to the hospital bc he didn't have his residue inhaler. Now he has a new one so that should help him when he starts having an attack.


----------



## Essie

Afternoon everyone. Lyra and I have just got back from our 'bumps to babes' coffee group. It was slightly awkward for me, because the only other 3 ladies there were the three who are very good friends. So they were arranging all their social events and I was just kind of trying not to look awkward. But I think Lyra had fun wriggling around and staring at the other babies so that's the main thing.

Trin - I'm so excited for your gender scan! Lovely bump pic.

Kit - Glad Cara had a good night, hope Lyra's immunisations do the same for her :thumbup:

Addie - hope the times flies til your blood tests. hope you're resting well. Are you excited for the new series of Glee??


----------



## addie25

Yea it's hard when te others are already friends but speak up and let them get to know you. They will love you! 

I am so excited for glee to start!! 4 more days!!!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Yea it's hard when te others are already friends but speak up and let them get to know you. They will love you!
> 
> I am so excited for glee to start!! 4 more days!!!

Thanks :)

We don't get the new episode until 2 days later, so it's 6 days til it starts here. I'm excited! Did you watch The Glee Project?


----------



## addie25

Yea I did! I wanted Damien to win so I am glad he was one of thR long term winners.

Ugh dh is scaring me he keeps coughing n then saying he is fine. He took his asthma spray n it clearly didn't help much. He has not coughed in 2 minutes so hopefully all will be ok.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Yea I did! I wanted Damien to win so I am glad he was one of thR long term winners.
> 
> Ugh dh is scaring me he keeps coughing n then saying he is fine. He took his asthma spray n it clearly didn't help much. He has not coughed in 2 minutes so hopefully all will be ok.

I wanted him to win too. I'm excited to see what characters they write for them.

I hope your DH is okay. Even though a lot of my patients have asthma and I see bad asthma attacks all the time it still scares me when DH has an attack. He always forgets to reorder his prescription til he's nearly run out and I worry he'll have an attack when he doesn't have an inhaler.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Goodly morns all :wave:
> 
> Well, despite anticipating a disturbed night last night after Cara's jabs, we had the best night's sleep we've had since her birth!!!! She went down at 7pm, slept till after 3am, up for a half hour feed then back to sleep till 6am!! Now that I can live with :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance:

Copuld it be because the injections make them a bit poorly - she could be a sleeper in events of illness? I certainly was...


----------



## addie25

That's exactly what happened yesterday he didn't have an inhaler so we had to go to the hospital. He is asleep now so I'm glad. I'll let him rest and go downstairs whenever he wakes up. I agree they are very scary.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My DH is funny, he just told me he told his mum today I was pregnant since she's coming to dinner on Sunday to meet my mum and niece (who are arriving tomorrow :yipee:) and he said that he didn't want to make excuses for me not drinking champagne or eating dessert or having my top button undone for pot belly :haha: Apparently she's very happy about it, dh had told me she'd go mental and say 4 kids is too much responsibility but seems not :shrug: I think that was dh talking for himself at the time!


----------



## addie25

That's great that his mom is happy about it B!! It will be easier havin her know so you don't have to make up excuses during her visit. So dh is still asleep. I can not wait to go downstairs I am so hungry and want a change of scenery.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH is funny, he just told me he told his mum today I was pregnant since she's coming to dinner on Sunday to meet my mum and niece (who are arriving tomorrow :yipee:) and he said that he didn't want to make excuses for me not drinking champagne or eating dessert or having my top button undone for pot belly :haha: Apparently she's very happy about it, dh had told me she'd go mental and say 4 kids is too much responsibility but seems not :shrug: I think that was dh talking for himself at the time!

Hey, if you're stuck for after dinner conversation, you could always give everyone a slide show and general talk on your POAS addiction and wee sticks :thumbup: Bound to be a show stopper!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Goodly morns all :wave:
> 
> Well, despite anticipating a disturbed night last night after Cara's jabs, we had the best night's sleep we've had since her birth!!!! She went down at 7pm, slept till after 3am, up for a half hour feed then back to sleep till 6am!! Now that I can live with :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Copuld it be because the injections make them a bit poorly - she could be a sleeper in events of illness? I certainly was...Click to expand...

Yep Jaynie..probably. Although I would love it to be a sign of things to come but I won't hang my hat on that just yet. Feels great to have almost slept all night :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My DH is funny, he just told me he told his mum today I was pregnant since she's coming to dinner on Sunday to meet my mum and niece (who are arriving tomorrow :yipee:) and he said that he didn't want to make excuses for me not drinking champagne or eating dessert or having my top button undone for pot belly :haha: Apparently she's very happy about it, dh had told me she'd go mental and say 4 kids is too much responsibility but seems not :shrug: I think that was dh talking for himself at the time!
> 
> Hey, if you're stuck for after dinner conversation, you could always give everyone a slide show and general talk on your POAS addiction and wee sticks :thumbup: Bound to be a show stopper!Click to expand...

You laugh but one of the things I love talking to my MIL about is pregnancy and childbirth, since she's 83 yrs old and things were sooooooooooooo different in her day! And she tells me all the details, it's really fascinating! Already in my mum's time it was different, but 1960's French testing and birthing stories are such fun!:happydance: And she swears she had gestational diabetes since her DD was a 9lb er and she had pre eclampsia only they didn't test in those days for it, and she's a type 2 diabetic now so it figures. So we also compare blood sugar readings when I'm pregnant:haha: Funnily enough DH and I were the same weight as each other at birth, and the same weight as Holly, to the gram!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I just had a sneaky :sleep: I ate a tin of ravioli for lunch since I'm stuck in waiting for this heating man to arrive (he was meant to be here before 2 :growlmad:) and that's about all there was to eat in the house now it's Friday, and was thus led to check my sugar since it's not very GD friendly and it was 83, so there's some junk food I can probably get away with :thumbup: Might not work later down the line though!!


----------



## mummyApril

2 days old and 5 weeks old :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01104-20110814-2216.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG01437-20110916-1303.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/joconde.gif


----------



## mummyApril

wayyyy annoyed with my landlord hasnt bothered getting in contact about the blocked pipe n he goes to thailand tomoro :/


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly and I just had a sneaky :sleep: I ate a tin of ravioli for lunch since I'm stuck in waiting for this heating man to arrive (he was meant to be here before 2 :growlmad:) and that's about all there was to eat in the house now it's Friday, and was thus led to check my sugar since it's not very GD friendly and it was 83, so there's some junk food I can probably get away with :thumbup: Might not work later down the line though!!

perhaps he is working on uk time, in which case he still has 10 minutes :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So cute April! He looks so happy in both pics, snuggly happy in the first and perky happy in the second :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit im glad Cara slept well and hope she doesnt get ill from it, the girls didnt get ill and slept a lot after but they do the injections differently now so i dont know if there is a difference in reaction x


----------



## addie25

Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> So cute April! He looks so happy in both pics, snuggly happy in the first and perky happy in the second :awww:

it was his first proper time in it today havin a swing and he loved it! :) cannot believe 5 weeks has passed already :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly and I just had a sneaky :sleep: I ate a tin of ravioli for lunch since I'm stuck in waiting for this heating man to arrive (he was meant to be here before 2 :growlmad:) and that's about all there was to eat in the house now it's Friday, and was thus led to check my sugar since it's not very GD friendly and it was 83, so there's some junk food I can probably get away with :thumbup: Might not work later down the line though!!
> 
> perhaps he is working on uk time, in which case he still has 10 minutes :thumbup:Click to expand...

So long as he's not working in Molly or Luna time and turns up in the middle of the night :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Kit im glad Cara slept well and hope she doesnt get ill from it, the girls didnt get ill and slept a lot after but they do the injections differently now so i dont know if there is a difference in reaction x

Holly never got ill and just slept alot too


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you have to have shots everyday still Addie?


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:

scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

And how many days since the transfer is it for your friend who's also on bedrest? Questions questions :haha:


----------



## cassie04

Im baaaaaaccccccccccccckkkk!!!:hi:

how are all the turtles and turtle babies!?!?!?!?!

Have i missed out on anything?????

My friends have just left :cry: but i had a lovely time!

Just going to get some munch then have a bit of a catch up!:thumbup:

Addie- How did everything go?!?!??!?! 

B- :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: blueberry!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...

Me too, when I was feeding Holly at night it was as though I was already missing those moments whilst I was still in them, if you know what I mean :fool:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...

I miss that time now she wakes less in the night. The extra sleep is great but i miss the snuggles.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Cassie :hi: Hope you had a lovely time with your friends! Decaf time for me :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...
> 
> I miss that time now she wakes less in the night. The extra sleep is great but i miss the snuggles.Click to expand...

This is why I kidnap Holly for breakfast in bed- enforced snuggledom:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ooo the man has arrived to tinker with my pipes :dance: 

laters xxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you have to have shots everyday still Addie?

Yes I have a big shot in my back every morning. If I am pregnant I will need to take that shot till my 10th or 12th week and a pill every morning and night.


----------



## addie25

Cassie hiiiiiii I'm glad u had a nice time. The transfer went well I am on bed rest till tomorrow night and m blood pregntest is next Friday but we all know ill be taking HPT teats starting TOMORROW!! I know it's 2 early but ya never know!!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...
> 
> I miss that time now she wakes less in the night. The extra sleep is great but i miss the snuggles.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I kidnap Holly for breakfast in bed- enforced snuggledom:haha:Click to expand...

i bring lyra into bed after dh goes to work for snuggles.


----------



## Essie

Hi Cassie, glad you had a good time with your friends.


----------



## addie25

I am so ready to go downstairs now. I've been laying in bed for 2 hours awake. I was reading but now I'm hungry and bored. I asked dh to wake up n he said 20 min :dohh: I want to go downstairs and eat and watch tv. It sucks not being able to do anyhing alone.


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Cassie :hi: Hope you had a lovely time with your friends! Decaf time for me :haha:

me too! cheers to decaf time!:drunk: :haha:


----------



## cassie04

addie- make sure you post pics of your sticks!!!!!!! did they put 2 in again?


----------



## cassie04

ESSSSSSIE!!!!! :HI: how is ickle baby Lyra??????:kiss:


----------



## cassie04

Have i missed out on anything????


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> ESSSSSSIE!!!!! :HI: how is ickle baby Lyra??????:kiss:

she is good. bit sicky but the doctor wasn't worried. She weighs 13lb14.5oz now!! I posted a pic a few days ago of her at 9 days and then at 7 weeks and you can see a massive difference. Tis on page 4944.

Hope you and bump are okay. When's your next scan?


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie- make sure you post pics of your sticks!!!!!!! did they put 2 in again?

Yup they put in 2!!! And yes I will post pics!!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, when I was feeding Holly at night it was as though I was already missing those moments whilst I was still in them, if you know what I mean :fool:Click to expand...

yeah i know what you mean i often look at James at night and think slow down youre growing too fast!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone! Nearly there now... Just my lunch and 2 more hours to go. Thouhg I am gonna take longer than 1/2 hour because we are entitled to it and well, because i'm waiting on someone signing my stuff off so that I can send to HO. :shrug: 

Lasagne for din dins!! I am excited about it I am also having a curry and watching the rugby later. Just boiled rice for me I reckon I am getting so FAT! Sighs. I did want to apply for jobs on my dinner but I doubt I will probbo just slob on bnb as I can't be bothered and am, at times, even lazier than Adam. I reckon you lot are sick of me moaning. 

Lovely bump Trin - I realy can see the progression with you. You reckon it's cause you have had 3 babies and some pregnancies? I actually can't wait for your GENDER SCAN!! Sooooooo much fun :thumbup:

Cassie - hope you had a lovely time :) how is your bubba coming along? I can't remember - are you finding out?

Addie - your DH up yet? :haha: it's pants i'd well get Adam up if I couldn't move without him! I'd be kicking and spitting and allsorts - I get restless VERY easily.

B - I love ravioli and what a sweet MIL you do have :awww: it's fun having someone else (particularly as they are in France) to talk to and as you say you find her interesting. I find older people interesting too, life experiences differ so much between generations. 

April - you are a lovely mummy :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

essie what a big girl you have....i just checked out the photo's! glad doctor didnt seem concerned about the sickness she looks like she is doing great :)

next scan= 3 weeks on mon.....i think im going to find out whether its a pink or a blue one!


----------



## addie25

Yea dh got up when I said get up the second time and set me up on the couch wih food,computer,remote and him!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning girls! Just a quick hello before I start in on breakfast!

Can you believe it... tonight will mark one FULL WEEK since my water broke! :shock:

I really want to make it to 34 weeks, at least. [-o&lt;


----------



## poas

Afternoon all! Hope all is going well and Luna I have my fingers crossed bubba stays put for you! I have had a nice day-did a little shopping with my mum, then went for coffee, then home for a bit of infra massage as back STILL hurts, then picked Harri up and went for a walk to find conkers (and shake Esme out!!) now I am just checking in before going to make what I hope will be delicious beef something or other!
I got a text from my bestest friend who was due same day as Molly-she went for her sweep today, after having no pains, niggles etc and was told she is 3cm already so may have her boy tonight! I am very happy for her, and can't wait to hold her little boy BUT I am also very jealous :) I swear boys make for an easier pregnancy!!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah Jaynie thanks hun :) I do try!
I just did the the school run and now jay has to get the car to get me home I definitely cannot do there and back yet! I'm exhausted! Not in pain apart from low back but I dnt wnt to risk any further, anyway I went to the post office like a dummy I didn't put in cards! (I did a lissy lol) but B, Hayley, Essie, Molly and Crunchie pls look out for turtle mail :) xx


----------



## addie25

Help I am so boreddddddddd I posted on assisted conception asking people to share when they got a positive on a HPT and no one answered GRRR I want to see how early I can test .


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Miy stomach flipped too Kit, I've got butterflies about Trin's scan worse than for my own now!

Aw! Thanks you two :hugs: I can't wait for your scan B so that you can relax a little bit

Tho having said that I'm still nervous for my scan and not just about the gender. I'm worried that the baby is not ok (despite growing bumpage)


----------



## addie25

Trin why do you worry the baby is not ok??? Everything seems to be going great!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Beautiful bump Trin :cloud9: I see you have your special bump photo dress on, is it a Grecian one?
> 
> Well I hope they haven't changed the formula at my pool since I'm going tonight, I tried and tested it with Holly so it should be ok :thumbup: Maybe I'll stay below knee level as a precaution

I know!:blush: When I compared it with my 14 week one i realised :dohh: But then I remember that Molly had the same white skirt and grey top on a couple of times so I thought I could just say I was following in the footsteps of our beauteous founder:haha:

It is a Grecian one. They are knee-length and I nuv them


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin...most beauteous bumpage...perfect :cloud9:

Thank you :hugs: Wish it didn't have matching BUM-page :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Miy stomach flipped too Kit, I've got butterflies about Trin's scan worse than for my own now!
> 
> Aw! Thanks you two :hugs: I can't wait for your scan B so that you can relax a little bit
> 
> Tho having said that I'm still nervous for my scan and not just about the gender. I'm worried that the baby is not ok (despite growing bumpage)Click to expand...

ha ha you're just like me, as soon as I get a positive thought about there actually being a baby there, I then think, ah yes but it's probably got no spine (or something equally horrible) and I won't know until later :shock: 

And Trin I tested chocolate brownie today :blush: since I have many left over from yesterday (bought a packet of them) and tested an hour later thinking here we go, hyperglycemie, but it was 76 :D So I'm going to chillax and not test until next Thursday now and just concentrate on worrying about my scan instead:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful bump Trin :cloud9: I see you have your special bump photo dress on, is it a Grecian one?
> 
> Well I hope they haven't changed the formula at my pool since I'm going tonight, I tried and tested it with Holly so it should be ok :thumbup: Maybe I'll stay below knee level as a precaution
> 
> I know!:blush: When I compared it with my 14 week one i realised :dohh: But then I remember that Molly had the same white skirt and grey top on a couple of times so I thought I could just say I was following in the footsteps of our beauteous founder:haha:
> 
> It is a Grecian one. They are knee-length and I nuv themClick to expand...

They'd be suitable for wearing in the sea then Trin :haha: I'm always wearing my grey jogging bottoms that I change into once I've put Holly to bed, they're my half way house between day wear and pyjamas. But maybe next pot pic I'll put pink lycra or something snazzy on. \\:D/


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin...most beauteous bumpage...perfect :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you :hugs: Wish it didn't have matching BUM-page :haha:Click to expand...

The bigger your bump gets the smaller your bum will:haha: Molly's :holly: s got smaller as her bump got bigger, remember her first pic and everyone commented on her 'rack' and not her bump? :rofl: Not that you have a big bum or that I'd even know if you did or not!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My DH is funny, he just told me he told his mum today I was pregnant since she's coming to dinner on Sunday to meet my mum and niece (who are arriving tomorrow :yipee:) and he said that he didn't want to make excuses for me not drinking champagne or eating dessert or having my top button undone for pot belly :haha: Apparently she's very happy about it, dh had told me she'd go mental and say 4 kids is too much responsibility but seems not :shrug: I think that was dh talking for himself at the time!
> 
> Hey, if you're stuck for after dinner conversation, you could always give everyone a slide show and general talk on your POAS addiction and wee sticks :thumbup: Bound to be a show stopper!Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh but one of the things I love talking to my MIL about is pregnancy and childbirth, since she's 83 yrs old and things were sooooooooooooo different in her day! And she tells me all the details, it's really fascinating! Already in my mum's time it was different, but 1960's French testing and birthing stories are such fun!:happydance: And she swears she had gestational diabetes since her DD was a 9lb er and she had pre eclampsia only they didn't test in those days for it, and she's a type 2 diabetic now so it figures. So we also compare blood sugar readings when I'm pregnant:haha: Funnily enough DH and I were the same weight as each other at birth, and the same weight as Holly, to the gram!!Click to expand...

I spoke to DH's gran about giving birth during WW2. She caught a bus to the hospital in labour and was turned away because the hospital was for soldiers only. She was told to go to a dancer's house on the Isle of Wight. She was knocked out for the birth and when she came round she was told her baby was in the other room. She went through and there were 5 babies on a stretcher all bundled up. She said she recognised her daughter by her dark hair. Can you imagine??!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Yay for team unyellow Cassie! 

Yay for April mail coming for meeeeeee *


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My DH is funny, he just told me he told his mum today I was pregnant since she's coming to dinner on Sunday to meet my mum and niece (who are arriving tomorrow :yipee:) and he said that he didn't want to make excuses for me not drinking champagne or eating dessert or having my top button undone for pot belly :haha: Apparently she's very happy about it, dh had told me she'd go mental and say 4 kids is too much responsibility but seems not :shrug: I think that was dh talking for himself at the time!
> 
> Hey, if you're stuck for after dinner conversation, you could always give everyone a slide show and general talk on your POAS addiction and wee sticks :thumbup: Bound to be a show stopper!Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh but one of the things I love talking to my MIL about is pregnancy and childbirth, since she's 83 yrs old and things were sooooooooooooo different in her day! And she tells me all the details, it's really fascinating! Already in my mum's time it was different, but 1960's French testing and birthing stories are such fun!:happydance: And she swears she had gestational diabetes since her DD was a 9lb er and she had pre eclampsia only they didn't test in those days for it, and she's a type 2 diabetic now so it figures. So we also compare blood sugar readings when I'm pregnant:haha: Funnily enough DH and I were the same weight as each other at birth, and the same weight as Holly, to the gram!!Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke to DH's gran about giving birth during WW2. She caught a bus to the hospital in labour and was turned away because the hospital was for soldiers only. She was told to go to a dancer's house on the Isle of Wight. She was knocked out for the birth and when she came round she was told her baby was in the other room. She went through and there were 5 babies on a stretcher all bundled up. She said she recognised her daughter by her dark hair. Can you imagine??!!!Click to expand...

OMG :shock: Did they get a DNA test later on to double check?!! And if they'd all had dark hair? :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you think I could cycle to the pool tonight? I'd walk up the steep hills and be very careful not to fall off. 

Your opinions please, tho I have to leave in 30 mins...


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Have i missed out on anything????

Not sure if you were here when Luna's water's broke? She's in hospital. It's been a week now. She and baby are ok


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Afternoon all! Hope all is going well and Luna I have my fingers crossed bubba stays put for you! I have had a nice day-did a little shopping with my mum, then went for coffee, then home for a bit of infra massage as back STILL hurts, then picked Harri up and went for a walk to find conkers (and shake Esme out!!) now I am just checking in before going to make what I hope will be delicious beef something or other!
> I got a text from my bestest friend who was due same day as Molly-she went for her sweep today, after having no pains, niggles etc and was told she is 3cm already so may have her boy tonight! I am very happy for her, and can't wait to hold her little boy BUT I am also very jealous :) I swear boys make for an easier pregnancy!!

I was 2cm with Toine form 36 weeks and I went overdue! He was my second though and that's quite normal


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Trin why do you worry the baby is not ok??? Everything seems to be going great!!!

I've had an equal number of pregnancies and miscarriages so I'm paranoid :blush: I know it makes no sense but there you are, and you guys are the only people I can admit it to


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin...most beauteous bumpage...perfect :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you :hugs: Wish it didn't have matching BUM-page :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The bigger your bump gets the smaller your bum will:haha: Molly's :holly: s got smaller as her bump got bigger, remember her first pic and everyone commented on her 'rack' and not her bump? :rofl: Not that you have a big bum or that I'd even know if you did or not!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Trust me, it's huge! And so are my boobs...puts the size of the bump into perspective :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My DH is funny, he just told me he told his mum today I was pregnant since she's coming to dinner on Sunday to meet my mum and niece (who are arriving tomorrow :yipee:) and he said that he didn't want to make excuses for me not drinking champagne or eating dessert or having my top button undone for pot belly :haha: Apparently she's very happy about it, dh had told me she'd go mental and say 4 kids is too much responsibility but seems not :shrug: I think that was dh talking for himself at the time!
> 
> Hey, if you're stuck for after dinner conversation, you could always give everyone a slide show and general talk on your POAS addiction and wee sticks :thumbup: Bound to be a show stopper!Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh but one of the things I love talking to my MIL about is pregnancy and childbirth, since she's 83 yrs old and things were sooooooooooooo different in her day! And she tells me all the details, it's really fascinating! Already in my mum's time it was different, but 1960's French testing and birthing stories are such fun!:happydance: And she swears she had gestational diabetes since her DD was a 9lb er and she had pre eclampsia only they didn't test in those days for it, and she's a type 2 diabetic now so it figures. So we also compare blood sugar readings when I'm pregnant:haha: Funnily enough DH and I were the same weight as each other at birth, and the same weight as Holly, to the gram!!Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke to DH's gran about giving birth during WW2. She caught a bus to the hospital in labour and was turned away because the hospital was for soldiers only. She was told to go to a dancer's house on the Isle of Wight. She was knocked out for the birth and when she came round she was told her baby was in the other room. She went through and there were 5 babies on a stretcher all bundled up. She said she recognised her daughter by her dark hair. Can you imagine??!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG :shock: Did they get a DNA test later on to double check?!! And if they'd all had dark hair? :dohh:Click to expand...

She is SO like DH's gran so I think she chose well :haha: I would be panicky about it! One of my favourite parts of homebirth - you're positive it's your baby :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you think I could cycle to the pool tonight? I'd walk up the steep hills and be very careful not to fall off.
> 
> Your opinions please, tho I have to leave in 30 mins...

I'd say it's ok - you are generally fit and used to cycling and it's not mountain biking. One of our patients ran 5km ever day til delivery


----------



## TrinityMom

:bodyb:


----------



## newbie_ttc

that's what we are here for trin! :hugs:

b, i think u should be ok, but then again what do i know? :shrug: take it easy if u do decide to do it.

Lazy friday for me! :cloud9: i've started on a load of clothes and just prepared a little breakfast even though it's almost noon! 9dpo and not a single symptom in sight! :nope: i guess my straggler status will remain for at least another month :sad2: (major nma today, in case u couldn't tell :haha:)


----------



## mummyApril

Wow my back is really painful! I suppose this is because I had a spinal?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin and Newbie, the trouble is the other option is a 40 minute walk, so sitting on my bum pedalling gently for 15 mins seems the safer option, plus it's all downhill the way home. And I don't think my previous mcs were caused by sport since they happened too early before I'd done any! And my 2 best London friends cycled to work and back each day until the bump got in the way, so I feel a bit pathetic to stop everything. Might even try sex too, but I think that might be going too far :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet my friends at the pool notice my widdle pot when I'm in my swimsuit but are too embarrased to mention it since it could just be bicuits and pies


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> that's what we are here for trin! :hugs:
> 
> b, i think u should be ok, but then again what do i know? :shrug: take it easy if u do decide to do it.
> 
> Lazy friday for me! :cloud9: i've started on a load of clothes and just prepared a little breakfast even though it's almost noon! 9dpo and not a single symptom in sight! :nope: i guess my straggler status will remain for at least another month :sad2: (major nma today, in case u couldn't tell :haha:)

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2XRS-QchS9s/TSeBRJvtGJI/AAAAAAAAACY/SZbpKCO9EJk/s1600/imgres.jpeg
And hopefully that something inside is a bebe:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet my friends at the pool notice my widdle pot when I'm in my swimsuit but are too embarrased to mention it since it could just be bicuits and pies

I'm sure they'll notice but if I were them I'd also not mention it!


----------



## TrinityMom

Dh's wine looks SOOOO good! It's such a pretty colour :wine:


----------



## Sarachka

*let's have a look at my blueberry then!!!*


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got pains around my belly button really sharp pains.what is it?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *let's have a look at my blueberry then!!!*

WHAAAAAT????? Did you have a scan?? :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> i got pains around my belly button really sharp pains.what is it?

Sounds like round ligament pain


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *let's have a look at my blueberry then!!!*
> 
> WHAAAAAT????? Did you have a scan?? :yipee:Click to expand...


oooh no sorry mate, I just meant my ticker. Hadn't seen it yet. Much less exciting than a scan!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *let's have a look at my blueberry then!!!*
> 
> WHAAAAAT????? Did you have a scan?? :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oooh no sorry mate, I just meant my ticker. Hadn't seen it yet. Much less exciting than a scan!Click to expand...

:dohh: Sorry! I thought preggy brain had struck again :dohh:
YAY FOR BLUEBERRY!:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> that's what we are here for trin! :hugs:
> 
> b, i think u should be ok, but then again what do i know? :shrug: take it easy if u do decide to do it.
> 
> Lazy friday for me! :cloud9: i've started on a load of clothes and just prepared a little breakfast even though it's almost noon! 9dpo and not a single symptom in sight! :nope: i guess my straggler status will remain for at least another month :sad2: (major nma today, in case u couldn't tell :haha:)
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2XRS-QchS9s/TSeBRJvtGJI/AAAAAAAAACY/SZbpKCO9EJk/s1600/imgres.jpeg
> And hopefully that something inside is a bebe:thumbup:Click to expand...

:cry: thanks trin!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Aww thanks Kitty :hugs: Fingers crossed! And as you say there's no reason to be negative at the moment. A bit more sickness might be nice though! Holly always surprised me by sleeping well after jabs, I think it exhausticates them! Then she'd sleep alot the next day too

Haha...I meant to say earlier that Trin has infected you with her lingo of not only "ness"ing things but saying "exhausticated"...and the most hilarious thing was that I have been using that word too and last night OH used it!!! 

Trin..your impact knows no bounds :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...

Yeah, it's a lovely, special time :cloud9: I wouldn't change a single sleepless night over the last 8-9 weeks so I hope it doesn't make me a bad mummy to be looking forward to a little more sleep in the coming months :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin why do you worry the baby is not ok??? Everything seems to be going great!!!
> 
> I've had an equal number of pregnancies and miscarriages so I'm paranoid :blush: I know it makes no sense but there you are, and you guys are the only people I can admit it toClick to expand...

It makes perfect sense Trin and anyone in your position would feel the same. I was paranoid after 1 MC so you are more than entitled to a healthy dose of paranoia with everything you've gone through. I however will be sending you loads of positive vibes because I feel really positive about your bump too. It's all just going so well :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> that's what we are here for trin! :hugs:
> 
> b, i think u should be ok, but then again what do i know? :shrug: take it easy if u do decide to do it.
> 
> Lazy friday for me! :cloud9: i've started on a load of clothes and just prepared a little breakfast even though it's almost noon! 9dpo and not a single symptom in sight! :nope: i guess my straggler status will remain for at least another month :sad2: (major nma today, in case u couldn't tell :haha:)

You're gonna sneak in with a pink line by stealth I bet! You'll do a Sezi on us!! :haha:

Fingers crossed m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Wow my back is really painful! I suppose this is because I had a spinal?

I have a sore back too April and funnily enough it's around the site of the epidural. Coincidence? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Wow my back is really painful! I suppose this is because I had a spinal?
> 
> I have a sore back too April and funnily enough it's around the site of the epidural. Coincidence? :shrug:Click to expand...

I had neither and my back bloody kills !!! Have those heat pad things on all the time ! 

Hi xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> that's what we are here for trin! :hugs:
> 
> b, i think u should be ok, but then again what do i know? :shrug: take it easy if u do decide to do it.
> 
> Lazy friday for me! :cloud9: i've started on a load of clothes and just prepared a little breakfast even though it's almost noon! 9dpo and not a single symptom in sight! :nope: i guess my straggler status will remain for at least another month :sad2: (major nma today, in case u couldn't tell :haha:)

No NMA, Newbie!!! PMA! PMA! PMA! :happydance: :hugs: :happydance:

I didn't have any symptoms that lead me to believe I was preggo when I got my BFP. I only tested just cause I thought it was time! :haha:

In hindsight I picked out a few symptoms, but I honestly was shocked beyond shocked when those pink lines showed up. 

So keep your chin up, my lovely! :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

RAWRRRR!!!

hello everyone i confess to have been avoiding the thread for a few days giving myself some time out!

i hope everyone is well and i havent missed anything too important

addie i hope your transfer went well yesterday :)


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry I haven't been responding to everyone, I'm trying to stay caught up, but it's not overly comfy to type. 

Nothing new to report on me... still leaking, but the twice a day monitoring shows baby is fine and he's kicking as much as normal. No contractions other than BH, and those are mostly when I've got a full bladder. :shrug: I'm drinking water like there's no tomorrow. :thumbup:

I've been updating and reporting to like a dozen people so forgive me if I've already said this..
The nutritionist came again to speak with DH and I yesterday. We told her our concerns about my getting adequate nutrition in the hospital and about how we're hippies and eat all organic grass-fed meats and organic dairy, veggies, fruit, etc, etc and that the high fructose corn syrup yogurt and partially hydrogenated soybean oil peanut butter isn't going to cut it... She was totally understanding and applauded us for our vigilance. She worked with us to plan out how I can make sure to get three meals and three snacks a day to keep my blood sugars in check. I'm not big on carbs, but she is and wants me eating way more carbs than I'm used to, but I'm playing along and at least I've gotten to pick the things I would normally eat. She even made a trip to the grocery store and bought my specific bread and some gluten free granola and crackers to add carbs to my meals! :shock: I was amazed. She said she'll send her boss to Whole Foods today to get the yogurt I eat and a couple other things I mentioned. I told her that's okay - that DH can do it, but she was adamant! :shrug: Her boss is going to shit a brick when he sees my yogurt is $8 a tub! LOL!! :haha:

But, I'm happy to get all this sorted, because I weighed myself (I had DH bring our scale) and I've lost five pounds since I arrived! :shock:

So that is a weight off my shoulders, it really is. A nice little flower was placed on my breakfast tray this morning. Cute touch.

Also - with regards to the chimes. It's not annoying - it happens maybe 4-6 times in a 24 hour period, and it's only in the hallway, so if I'm asleep or watching TV I don't hear it. :thumbup:

Okay, time for a nap! Love you girls!!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> RAWRRRR!!!
> 
> hello everyone i confess to have been avoiding the thread for a few days giving myself some time out!
> 
> i hope everyone is well and i havent missed anything too important
> 
> addie i hope your transfer went well yesterday :)

Hiya Ginge :hi:

I hope you're ok and you feel better for a bit of time away from baby/TTC/POAS talk etc.

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's a lovely, special time :cloud9: I wouldn't change a single sleepless night over the last 8-9 weeks so I hope it doesn't make me a bad mummy to be looking forward to a little more sleep in the coming months :blush:Click to expand...

not at all will it make you a bad mummy, a happy mummy is a happy bubi :) x


----------



## poas

OMG Harri has just had me in stitches!!! First off he says (completely serious) ''my willy must be able to breathe'' I ask why and he replies ''bubbles came out of him in the bath''
then he went into the hall and after much shuffling about comes back in saying he is a wrestler-he had torn leg holes in a carrier bag,climbed in and pulled the handles over his shoulders!! I have short video on phone but don't know how to upload and you guys might not find it funny but I was crying with laughter!!


----------



## poas

Luna you would be appalled by the nhs hospitals here lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's a lovely, special time :cloud9: I wouldn't change a single sleepless night over the last 8-9 weeks so I hope it doesn't make me a bad mummy to be looking forward to a little more sleep in the coming months :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> not at all will it make you a bad mummy, a happy mummy is a happy bubi :) xClick to expand...

..an awake mummy is a happy bubi :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah i feel better for it just needed to switch off for a while!!


----------



## LunaLady

Haha, Lissy! That's so funny! Kids say the funniest things :haha:

How are you feeling today? I hope Esme comes soon!!! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i have read and been told that epidurals/spinals can cause bad back pain around the area, mine is like iv been carrying a ton on my back for days its ok when i sit, but i can feel it when i lay on my back or walk, its really bad because i walked to school, which i have decided im not ready for, iv only started feeling it last few days though x


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Luna you would be appalled by the nhs hospitals here lol

oh i dont know my hospital was lovely i really miss being there! which is not like me but i was very comfortable there x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wow they really do grow fast :cloud9:
> 
> scary isnt it? which is why i find it soooo important to be awake feeding them in the night i dont mind doin that its extra time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's a lovely, special time :cloud9: I wouldn't change a single sleepless night over the last 8-9 weeks so I hope it doesn't make me a bad mummy to be looking forward to a little more sleep in the coming months :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> not at all will it make you a bad mummy, a happy mummy is a happy bubi :) xClick to expand...
> 
> ..an awake mummy is a happy bubi :haha:Click to expand...

now that is also very true lol


----------



## mummyApril

well we just came back from a meal out our first since baby the girls had lots of fun as there are bouncy castles, now we have all got our p.js on and snuggled in bed ready to watch tinkerbell :D i love my weekends! and my children <3


----------



## kit_cat

Gawd Luna...it all sounds terribly civilised!! You would get none of this treatment over here..having said that, you get what you get because of your insurance, and we shouldn't slate the NHS as it's more than many get.

You sound in reasonably good spirits which is good - keep your chin up and your little man tucked up nicely :hugs:

Thanks so much for the update :kiss: Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> OMG Harri has just had me in stitches!!! First off he says (completely serious) ''my willy must be able to breathe'' I ask why and he replies ''bubbles came out of him in the bath''
> then he went into the hall and after much shuffling about comes back in saying he is a wrestler-he had torn leg holes in a carrier bag,climbed in and pulled the handles over his shoulders!! I have short video on phone but don't know how to upload and you guys might not find it funny but I was crying with laughter!!

:haha:

Sounds hilarious! I think the only way to post a video on here is to put it on youtube and post the link on here.

How are you anyway?


----------



## mummyApril

so have any of you new mummies given bubis nicknames? my dad calls James little guysy as he thinks that he looks like my uncle Guy that has just passed which is cute, Jay calls him sausage lol n for some reason i keep calling him buddy?! lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit i have read and been told that epidurals/spinals can cause bad back pain around the area, mine is like iv been carrying a ton on my back for days its ok when i sit, but i can feel it when i lay on my back or walk, its really bad because i walked to school, which i have decided im not ready for, iv only started feeling it last few days though x

Thanks April - I reckoned as much. The pain I get is exactly where the epi was and gets worse when I carry Cara for any length of time.

You be careful now...look after yourself and maybe call in some favours for the school run.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well we just came back from a meal out our first since baby the girls had lots of fun as there are bouncy castles, now we have all got our p.js on and snuggled in bed ready to watch tinkerbell :D i love my weekends! and my children <3

Awwwwwww :cloud9: Enjoy lovely :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit i have read and been told that epidurals/spinals can cause bad back pain around the area, mine is like iv been carrying a ton on my back for days its ok when i sit, but i can feel it when i lay on my back or walk, its really bad because i walked to school, which i have decided im not ready for, iv only started feeling it last few days though x
> 
> Thanks April - I reckoned as much. The pain I get is exactly where the epi was and gets worse when I carry Cara for any length of time.
> 
> You be careful now...look after yourself and maybe call in some favours for the school run.Click to expand...

yeah i have the same pain, think i will purchase some heat pads, i will def take it easy i dont like how i feel when i dont, i am lucky enough to have had four offers from parents to take the girls to school, but i only really know the girls would be happy with 2 of the mums as they dont really know the others.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> so have any of you new mummies given bubis nicknames? my dad calls James little guysy as he thinks that he looks like my uncle Guy that has just passed which is cute, Jay calls him sausage lol n for some reason i keep calling him buddy?! lol x

My brother called her Limey (combination of Lyra and Amelia) and his girlfriend called her Ly-Ly both of which have kind of stuck. Along with Lyrabelle which DH calls her when she's crying.


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou, the popcorn is out :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> so have any of you new mummies given bubis nicknames? my dad calls James little guysy as he thinks that he looks like my uncle Guy that has just passed which is cute, Jay calls him sausage lol n for some reason i keep calling him buddy?! lol x

Ha! Yes, like your little guysy, Cara has got deliciously chubby cheeks and I called her wee chubbus cheekus one day and it's stuck. Both OH and I keep calling her it...shame :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so have any of you new mummies given bubis nicknames? my dad calls James little guysy as he thinks that he looks like my uncle Guy that has just passed which is cute, Jay calls him sausage lol n for some reason i keep calling him buddy?! lol x
> 
> My brother called her Limey (combination of Lyra and Amelia) and his girlfriend called her Ly-Ly both of which have kind of stuck. Along with Lyrabelle which DH calls her when she's crying.Click to expand...

ah Lyrabelle :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so have any of you new mummies given bubis nicknames? my dad calls James little guysy as he thinks that he looks like my uncle Guy that has just passed which is cute, Jay calls him sausage lol n for some reason i keep calling him buddy?! lol x
> 
> Ha! Yes, like your little guysy, Cara has got deliciously chubby cheeks and I called her wee chubbus cheekus one day and it's stuck. Both OH and I keep calling her it...shame :blush:Click to expand...

haha brilliant


----------



## mummyApril

ok must dash Angel has told me off as i havent turned this off before the film (titles) have started lol on later girls if i dont speak to you then have a good Friday night nuv you all x


----------



## newbie_ttc

*HAPPY BLUEBERRY DAY SARAH!! *


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ok must dash Angel has told me off as i havent turned this off before the film (titles) have started lol on later girls if i dont speak to you then have a good Friday night nuv you all x

You too April :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Wow my back is really painful! I suppose this is because I had a spinal?
> 
> I have a sore back too April and funnily enough it's around the site of the epidural. Coincidence? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had neither and my back bloody kills !!! Have those heat pad things on all the time !
> 
> Hi xxxxClick to expand...

I think generally pregnancy/child birth kicks the crap out of your back muscles :nope:

How you doing Crunchster? And how is the gorgeous Lauren doing? Got the hang of booby feeding yet? :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

good girl luna! i'm so proud of you and DH for taking an active roll in your nutrition while in the hospital. u guys are so lucky to deal with such a kind, accommodating nutritionist. even though that's their job, some ppl can be a real pain to deal with.

Ginge! :hugs: I've missed u chiming in on the thread, but i figured u were talking a little time for yourself so i wasn't worried too much. Glad you are ok tulip! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks Kitty :hugs: Fingers crossed! And as you say there's no reason to be negative at the moment. A bit more sickness might be nice though! Holly always surprised me by sleeping well after jabs, I think it exhausticates them! Then she'd sleep alot the next day too
> 
> Haha...I meant to say earlier that Trin has infected you with her lingo of not only "ness"ing things but saying "exhausticated"...and the most hilarious thing was that I have been using that word too and last night OH used it!!!
> 
> Trin..your impact knows no bounds :thumbup:Click to expand...

You're so lucky! :hissy: I only get to use my Trin words here coz the rest of the time I talk in French, and to Holly I only want to speak correct English otherwise she'll talkness all funny :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I can't remember how it came up, but I was showing DH a peaches and cream Barbie like I had when I was a child online and Tarq saw and he's IN LOVE and wants lots of "barbie girls" for his birthday :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Just for giggles......

TRY YOUR NAME IN JAPANESE: mine is Mikachishikimotoka (and that's just my first name :shock:)

A= ka
B=tu 
C= mi
D= te
E= ku
F=lu
g= ji
H= ri
I= ki
J= zu
K= me
L= ta
M= rin
N= to
O= mo
P= no
Q= ke
R= shi
S= ari
T= chi
U= do
V= ru
W=mei
X= na
Y= fu
Z= zi


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I can't remember how it came up, but I was showing DH a peaches and cream Barbie like I had when I was a child online and Tarq saw and he's IN LOVE and wants lots of "barbie girls" for his birthday :haha:

:awww:

Well...if that's what he wants :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Swimming was just absolute :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

And lovely gentle bike ride in the balmy night's air, must have looked like I was in a slow bicycle race :haha:

And now time for a whole bag of oven baked chicken nom noms with haricot blancs and spinach :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Swimming was just absolute :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> And lovely gentle bike ride in the balmy night's air, must have looked like I was in a slow bicycle race :haha:
> 
> And now time for a whole bag of oven baked chicken nom noms with haricot blancs and spinach :munch:

Enjoy :munch:

I was too late to say earlier as you'd already gone to swimbulations but I cycled loads right up until I was about 20 weeks! I took it easy but still did it nonetheless:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tukuchirikatofu Tekikato-Lutamoto


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Tukuchirikatofu Tekikato-Lutamoto

:haha:

Your first name ends in tofu :haha: You're not even a veggie :haha:


----------



## poas

kutakiarikatukuchiri Tukukataku


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kutakiarikatukuchiri Tukukataku

Well that's easy for you to say! :winkwink:


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Tukuchirikatofu Tekikato-Lutamoto
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Your first name ends in tofu :haha: You're not even a veggie :haha:Click to expand...

Don't worry B....Ed's ends in shite lol


----------



## mummyApril

Oh James was just super cute! He likes to feed when he is tired to drift off well for some reason tonight my boobs are superfast flow which has made him choke a couple of times (it would squirt uncontrollably lol) so he gave up with the boobie and sucked his thumb he never normally finds it awww :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs, symptoms mean NOTHING. I had no symptoms, hell I had BFNS like 10-12 DPO!! Really, you might get a shock like me and burn your dinner that you forgot was in the oven before you peed on the stick! My story has taught me that it REALLY can happen any time. Just bc it's slow, doesn't mean it won't happen. It really will, I am the poster girl for that. I truly thought it wouldn't happen and would get SO annoyed with PMA and people telling me it would happen but hey they were right!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie and I have been exchanging texts today bc we're NUVers.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Tukuchirikatofu Tekikato-Lutamoto
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Your first name ends in tofu :haha: You're not even a veggie :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry B....Ed's ends in shite lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed folks, baby swimmers at 9 tomorrow morning and then my mum and niece arriving in the afternoon :wohoo: Need my bewtee sleep :kiss: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie and I have been exchanging texts today bc we're NUVers.

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0045.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes *Luna*, I'm glad you got your meals on wheels sorted out and are sounding perky :thumbup: Hang in there babe! 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin why do you worry the baby is not ok??? Everything seems to be going great!!!
> 
> I've had an equal number of pregnancies and miscarriages so I'm paranoid :blush: I know it makes no sense but there you are, and you guys are the only people I can admit it toClick to expand...

I understand fully it's natural to be scared. I think it going to have a beautiful healthy baby and everyhing will continue going well!!!:hugs:


Luna what a nice nurse that's amazing how they are goig to the stores to buy you what need. Good job speaking up!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Oh James was just super cute! He likes to feed when he is tired to drift off well for some reason tonight my boobs are superfast flow which has made him choke a couple of times (it would squirt uncontrollably lol) so he gave up with the boobie and sucked his thumb he never normally finds it awww :cloud9:

:awww:


----------



## addie25

I am going to have a tantrum I'm sick on laying around my body does not feel good laying like this.:hissy:


----------



## mummyApril

Everyone has to see the tinkerbell films they are so funny! Girls are now in bed! I'm gettin a hot water bottle for my back owwee almost feels like sciatica aswell :/


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B :hugs:

And good night all from me :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Goodnight B and Kit x


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night peeps
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Night night Trin x


----------



## mummyApril

OMG were almost at 50 000 posts! That's amazing!


----------



## mummyApril

I think I'll go to sleep so night everyone x


----------



## mummyApril

James was born at this exact time 5 weeks ago most amazing 5 weeks of my life with my 3 kiddies :)


----------



## addie25

:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Symptom!!! I'm Sooo tired and it's only 7:20 ( it's because I ate a big bowl of pasta butttttttttttt I'll pretend it's a symptom):thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Dh is being so amazing!!!! Making me dinner and just doing everything I ask with no problem. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Aw I'm glad he's there for you Addie and that you're resting, I'm back off to sleep after feeding so night night xx


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well I should go to bed also but I'm just staring at my stomach waiting to feel more pinching. I've had some just be4.


----------



## mummyApril

I think James must know I said about loving being up with him in the night because tonight he's done every 2 hours lol!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> I think James must know I said about loving being up with him in the night because tonight he's done every 2 hours lol!

Lyra has been up more than usual as well. More cuddles for me.


----------



## mummyApril

It must be in the air lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha I dreamt last night I was pregnant with a bump and it was a BOY and not any old boy but it was James, April's actual James :rofl: Sorry April I seem to have stolen James in the night and put him in my belly! :fool:

Happy Saturdays all :flower: xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok here goes....


----------



## HollyMonkey

a


----------



## HollyMonkey

b


----------



## HollyMonkey

c


----------



## HollyMonkey

d


----------



## HollyMonkey

e


----------



## HollyMonkey

f


----------



## HollyMonkey

g


----------



## HollyMonkey

h


----------



## HollyMonkey

i


----------



## HollyMonkey

j


----------



## HollyMonkey

k


----------



## HollyMonkey

:ninja:


----------



## poas

Well done B, much sticky beaniness for you xx


----------



## Mollykins

I've caught up I've caught up! :yipee:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha I dreamt last night I was pregnant with a bump and it was a BOY and not any old boy but it was James, April's actual James :rofl: Sorry April I seem to have stolen James in the night and put him in my belly! :fool:
> 
> Happy Saturdays all :flower: xxxx

haha thats brilliant maybe this is why he was waking every 2 hours being in 2 places at once lol x


----------



## mummyApril

yay B so glad you got the sticky boy BIG 50 000 woo hoo, yay Molly for catching up x


----------



## mummyApril

i honestly dont know why i am awake! well i do the girls but i shouldnt be lol, James woke at 12 2 4 6 and just a minute ago fed him everytime and he went off to sleep very bizarre as he never does that maybe hes a little windy but then surely hed be crying hmmm strange one


----------



## mummyApril

how are you Molly? and little Leo, do the girls love him?


----------



## Mollykins

Hello April, Leo is amazing, we've had some wind issues (per turtle baby norm) but we are dealing wibth it well. The girls adore him! It's so lovely to see them all together. :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Hello April, Leo is amazing, we've had some wind issues (per turtle baby norm) but we are dealing wibth it well. The girls adore him! It's so lovely to see them all together. :cloud9:

Ah it is amazing isn't it, I'm glad wind issues are under control and I hope you have caught up on some sleep can't wait to see some more piccies (when your ready of course ) nuv u lots xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Good Morning :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles :hi:

Popping in while the cake is in the oven. Then icing and decorating and_ trying_ to make a treasure chest out of a slab of cake


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :ninja:

:dust::dust: STICKY BEAN FOR YOU!!!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:munch: Cake NOM NOM.

Might have to go wash my car even tho i have ZERO energy meh :(


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello April, Leo is amazing, we've had some wind issues (per turtle baby norm) but we are dealing wibth it well. The girls adore him! It's so lovely to see them all together. :cloud9:
> 
> Ah it is amazing isn't it, I'm glad wind issues are under control and I hope you have caught up on some sleep can't wait to see some more piccies (when your ready of course ) nuv u lots xxClick to expand...

I'm actually working on emailing Kit a batch of pics. I am starting to sleep again. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Hello April, Leo is amazing, we've had some wind issues (per turtle baby norm) but we are dealing wibth it well. The girls adore him! It's so lovely to see them all together. :cloud9:

So nice to see you here! We've missed you but totally understand. It's quite an adjustment from 2 to 3 isn't it! Hope 3 to 4 is less noticable, but considering we're totally out of the baby phase I doubt it will be

Big :hug: to you and Leo and girlies


----------



## Mollykins

Good mornin.g Trin and Clare. :hugs: 
Trin, horrible news.... Leo is too big for the onsie you for for him. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello April, Leo is amazing, we've had some wind issues (per turtle baby norm) but we are dealing wibth it well. The girls adore him! It's so lovely to see them all together. :cloud9:
> 
> So nice to see you here! We've missed you but totally understand. It's quite an adjustment from 2 to 3 isn't it! Hope 3 to 4 is less noticable, but considering we're totally out of the baby phase I doubt it will be
> 
> Big :hug: to you and Leo and girliesClick to expand...

That's us about now... We've been so out of "baby land" for so long its a bit of an adjustment BUT its fun and lovely. :kiss: :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Good mornin.g Trin and Clare. :hugs:
> Trin, horrible news.... Leo is too big for the onsie you for for him. :cry:

:haha: Giant boy! Should have thought of that when I bought it...you'll have to recycle it and pass it on


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good mornin.g Trin and Clare. :hugs:
> Trin, horrible news.... Leo is too big for the onsie you for for him. :cry:
> 
> :haha: Giant boy! Should have thought of that when I bought it...you'll have to recycle it and pass it onClick to expand...

It was awful Trin! I went to put it on him and as I was struggling my OH comes in and says, "Um... honey, don't you think that's a little.... too small?" I gave a very defeated yes and started to take it off and he said, "Oh honey, is that a turtle one?" I almost started crying... OH had to give me a hug.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Good mornin.g Trin and Clare. :hugs:
> Trin, horrible news.... Leo is too big for the onsie you for for him. :cry:
> 
> :haha: Giant boy! Should have thought of that when I bought it...you'll have to recycle it and pass it onClick to expand...
> 
> It was awful Trin! I went to put it on him and as I was struggling my OH comes in and says, "Um... honey, don't you think that's a little.... too small?" I gave a very defeated yes and started to take it off and he said, "Oh honey, is that a turtle one?" I almost started crying... OH had to give me a hug.Click to expand...

Awww! :cry::hugs:

If turtles send closthes for my baba they will have to keep size in mind too :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Ah bless Molly 
Trin I hope to see pics of the cake! Is the party today? When is his birthday? X


----------



## mummyApril

Is it normal for baby to only poo when he feeds? Is it like a comfort thing? Or should I b worried


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Ah bless Molly
> Trin I hope to see pics of the cake! Is the party today? When is his birthday? X

I'll definitely post pics. The party is tomorrow. It's good because it's Ch'ien's best friend's party today. He usually misses it because it's usually on the same day as Toine's. The actual birthday is on the 21st


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Is it normal for baby to only poo when he feeds? Is it like a comfort thing? Or should I b worried

That's normal. I think it's because the whole digestive tract gets working


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Is it normal for baby to only poo when he feeds? Is it like a comfort thing? Or should I b worried

Feeding can make them poo because it moves everything along through their system. If he seems happy and not in pain or anything I wouldn't worry too much.

Edit: Trin beat me to it! Same thing happens in adults. You eat and it starts everything moving along through the digestive tract :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Ah bless Molly
> Trin I hope to see pics of the cake! Is the party today? When is his birthday? X
> 
> I'll definitely post pics. The party is tomorrow. It's good because it's Ch'ien's best friend's party today. He usually misses it because it's usually on the same day as Toine's. The actual birthday is on the 21stClick to expand...

ah glad Ch'ien gets to go to both! how old is Toine going to be? ahh bet its going to be fab :)


----------



## mummyApril

ah thankyou ladies i did think it would be normal dont remember this with the girls they just pooed all the time lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Trin you have made me want to bake, im hoping i will get some time today to do some with the girls we shall see, i have to do housework first :(


----------



## Sarachka

Just got up, but might go back to bed again!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Cake made :thumbup: (a little wonky :blush:)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/310110_10150382836614880_594719879_10053073_738320664_n.jpghttps://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297304_10150382839564880_594719879_10053083_18700214_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Ah bless Molly
> Trin I hope to see pics of the cake! Is the party today? When is his birthday? X
> 
> I'll definitely post pics. The party is tomorrow. It's good because it's Ch'ien's best friend's party today. He usually misses it because it's usually on the same day as Toine's. The actual birthday is on the 21stClick to expand...
> 
> ah glad Ch'ien gets to go to both! how old is Toine going to be? ahh bet its going to be fab :)Click to expand...

He's turning 8


----------



## mummyApril

i could do with a nap!


----------



## mummyApril

Trin thats brilliant! youve inspired me to make Fayes birthday cake!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow thats a yummy looking cake xx


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> i could do with a nap!

Me too! The maid is still here for a couple of hours. I may get her to watch the kids while I nap :thumbup:

My old senile German Shepherd is pacing around because she smells cake but she can't find it. She may be smelling my piggy icing fingers. The boys and I ate the leftover cake and icing :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin thats brilliant! youve inspired me to make Fayes birthday cake!

Thanks. When is her birthday? What theme does she want?


----------



## HollyMonkey

To you all,
*The 50 000 post is for....*

STICKY BABIES....
https://www.azpartsmaster.com/images/catalog/dshop/d15253.jpg

and LOTS OF SLEEP FOR NEW MUMMIES...
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_bqSvjPLOjKk/SsS_Vma8RII/AAAAAAAAAGY/ZG2C9H2fRec/s400/funny+sleeping+monkey.bmp

and 50 000 OF THESE FOR STRAGGLERS...
https://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/50275_67120638965_4880561_n.jpg

and HAPPINESS FOR EVERYONE...
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_jMVOb0AAPzk/TJ0CN82sDSI/AAAAAAAADtQ/kP_YNK39d7U/s1600/happiness+just+ahead+street+sign.jpg

and a GREAT PIRATE PARTY FOR TOINE!!!
https://hi-story4.pbworks.com/f/Pirate_Monkey.jpg

xxxxxxxxxx Love from HollyMonkey xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

mmmmmmmmmm NOM NOM trin, that's an awesome looking cake!


----------



## Sarachka

oh yeah meant to say, I told my mum. texted her. what a wimp!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That looks so delicious Trin!!! And very treasure chest :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> oh yeah meant to say, I told my mum. texted her. what a wimp!

How did she react??


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Trin thats brilliant! youve inspired me to make Fayes birthday cake!
> 
> Thanks. When is her birthday? What theme does she want?Click to expand...

its on the 26th weve not got a party for her this year, as its her dads weekend but we are taking them ice skating and out for dinner, i dont know what theme cake to make though maybe something fairy, she loves fairies


----------



## mummyApril

i txted my mum too Sarah lol


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Cake made :thumbup: (a little wonky :blush:)
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/310110_10150382836614880_594719879_10053073_738320664_n.jpghttps://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297304_10150382839564880_594719879_10053083_18700214_n.jpg

AMAZING CAKE I WANT SOMEEE!!!!

MY DAY: Woke up at 3am and took a HPT LOL way 2 early but my little sleepy head thought I saw something. I didn't its in my head but I will try tomorrow. I am not happy with the amount of times I had to get up this morning. Got up at 6 for the bathroom then 730 for my shot then 745 for the bathroom. I need to keep my butt in bed!!

HI MOLLY so glad you caught up. I have a baby gift I will send out next week when I am able to drive again!!:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

soooooooooo quiettttttttt


----------



## Essie

Happy saturday!

We've been out this morning and arrived home to a package with three gorgeous bodysuits in - a pink one, a spotty one and one with Nala from the Lion King :cloud9: April is this from you? I think you said you'd sent some without cards? They're so cute, I'm taking Lyra to a babyshower tomorrow and wasn't sure what to dress her in, but one of these will be perfect :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## Sarachka

had another sleep, could still go another one!


----------



## mummyApril

Yes Essie were from me :) glad you liked them hope they fit Lyra ok x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah 16 and pregnant this week was shocking! I found it hard to watch at the end stood there mouth open, reminded me of how it was with Angels dad! But she was smart enough to leave the first time! What did you make of it? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Molly! Glad everything is going well, bet the girls are delighted to meet James at last! 

My mum and niece should be here soon  but my friend at babyswimmers reminded me this morning that it's La Journée du Patrimoine in France , so all the galleries and museums and government buildings are open to the public free of charge, so the traffic into Paris is going to be heavy  

Holly loved babyswimmers again, my friend and I made a big high platform out of stacked giant floats and sat Holly and Rose on top of it and spun them about, they were squealing with laughter! 

And my friend said she didn't feel sick at all at all at all with her little girl so that reassured me a bit, I'm still worried I feel too fine. s hurt and that's it.

I want to gobble Trin's cake all up *


----------



## addie25

Hi B! I am glad Holly loved babyswimmers!!

My cat just jumped on my belly :dohh: I feel much better resting in my bed but at 12 I will have to move downstairs as my mom is coming to hang out with me. That couch hurts my back after a couple hours.


----------



## addie25

It smells like fall!!!!! I have my window open next to my bed. What a great smell. I am going to wear some of my new fall clothes. Can not wait to rejoin society!!!! And can't wait to shower :blush: I guess I understand why we cant for 48 hours. Don't want us scrubbing and moving around and it's all wet so u can fall.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> It smells like fall!!!!! I have my window open next to my bed. What a great smell. I am going to wear some of my new fall clothes. Can not wait to rejoin society!!!! And can't wait to shower :blush: I guess I understand why we cant for 48 hours. Don't want us scrubbing and moving around and it's all wet so u can fall.

Rejoin society:rofl: Same here, it smells of autumn (fall:haha:) and makes me want to wear boots and knitwear!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You must post pics of all weesticks addie. I miss stick squinting; at the beginning of the thread we had sticks to look at all the time, they're getting sparse now!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It smells like fall!!!!! I have my window open next to my bed. What a great smell. I am going to wear some of my new fall clothes. Can not wait to rejoin society!!!! And can't wait to shower :blush: I guess I understand why we cant for 48 hours. Don't want us scrubbing and moving around and it's all wet so u can fall.
> 
> Rejoin society:rofl: Same here, it smells of autumn (fall:haha:) and makes me want to wear boots and knitwear!Click to expand...

LOL yes rejoin society :haha: I have been watching all my neighbors go outside and enjoy themselves in the Fall air and I have been on the couch trying to feel the breeze coming from the window. All worth it tho. So if I turn the HPT sideways and hold a flashlight on it I seeeee the beginning of a line :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a big street sale in a pretty village nearby tomorrow morning, I'm going to go with my mum and niece and get TOYS for Holly :dance: And a low table for her if I see one.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It smells like fall!!!!! I have my window open next to my bed. What a great smell. I am going to wear some of my new fall clothes. Can not wait to rejoin society!!!! And can't wait to shower :blush: I guess I understand why we cant for 48 hours. Don't want us scrubbing and moving around and it's all wet so u can fall.
> 
> Rejoin society:rofl: Same here, it smells of autumn (fall:haha:) and makes me want to wear boots and knitwear!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes rejoin society :haha: I have been watching all my neighbors go outside and enjoy themselves in the Fall air and I have been on the couch trying to feel the breeze coming from the window. All worth it tho. So if I turn the HPT sideways and hold a flashlight on it I seeeee the beginning of a line :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

You can't write tantalizing posts like that without posting pics!! Mind you didn't you have an hcg shot a week before transfer or something, or am I imagining that?


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey ladies jesus you can natter !!!

How's you all doing ?

April has sent me a lovely tigger babygro all stripey + blue for my gorgeous boy !! Thanks again sweetheart xx

Well today has been busy a day of shopping,wAshing,tidying etc now enjoying an hour out with my man ,then tonight off out to my fave bar for a meal for lees mums b'day !!!

What ya'll busy doing ?

Mr nathanial has been doing loads better at night sleeping from 6.30-7ish till 2.30-3ish and even 4 the other night when I had been for tea with my friend cos his daddy topped him up at 9 lol!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It smells like fall!!!!! I have my window open next to my bed. What a great smell. I am going to wear some of my new fall clothes. Can not wait to rejoin society!!!! And can't wait to shower :blush: I guess I understand why we cant for 48 hours. Don't want us scrubbing and moving around and it's all wet so u can fall.
> 
> Rejoin society:rofl: Same here, it smells of autumn (fall:haha:) and makes me want to wear boots and knitwear!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes rejoin society :haha: I have been watching all my neighbors go outside and enjoy themselves in the Fall air and I have been on the couch trying to feel the breeze coming from the window. All worth it tho. So if I turn the HPT sideways and hold a flashlight on it I seeeee the beginning of a line :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You can't write tantalizing posts like that without posting pics!! Mind you didn't you have an hcg shot a week before transfer or something, or am I imagining that?Click to expand...

HAH nope that shot was done 10 days ago bc it was a frozen cycle its out of my system. When dh gets home I will take a pic my phone camera wont work. Im still worried that he had to suck up embryos and place them in me again I am afraid he hurt them and they died. The lady from the lab said she saw them after he placed them back and they were alive and well but would they really tell me if they did something wrong??

Edit: I am glad he moved them since he didn't like their original spot but still scared I won't get pregnant because during the move they got hurt even tho they said they were prefect and in a better spot.


----------



## addie25

Great job sleeping Nate!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarah 16 and pregnant this week was shocking! I found it hard to watch at the end stood there mouth open, reminded me of how it was with Angels dad! But she was smart enough to leave the first time! What did you make of it? X

Welllllllllllll I actually know quite a bit more background on it than MTV showed:

Jennifer actually has a restraining order against her for hitting Josh in the face
She failed to show up for court regarding it, and regarding custody arrangements
She took the twins over state lines which she's not allowed to do as per custody
She cheated on Josh when the twins were only 2 months old which is why Josh was soooooooo angry with her in the car.
She tricked lots of past boyfriends into believing she was pregnant, and apparently had been trying hard for years to get knocked up and on MTV!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It smells like fall!!!!! I have my window open next to my bed. What a great smell. I am going to wear some of my new fall clothes. Can not wait to rejoin society!!!! And can't wait to shower :blush: I guess I understand why we cant for 48 hours. Don't want us scrubbing and moving around and it's all wet so u can fall.
> 
> Rejoin society:rofl: Same here, it smells of autumn (fall:haha:) and makes me want to wear boots and knitwear!Click to expand...

It's autumnal here too. I'm wrapped up in a big wooly jumper and DH is desperate to put on the wood burner.


----------



## Essie

Glad to here Nate is doing well Hayley. Fab on the sleeping more :thumbup: Enjoy your meal tonight.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Yes Essie were from me :) glad you liked them hope they fit Lyra ok x

Aww thank you, I love them, they fit her perfectly. I wanted to get her a Lion King sleepsuit :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

a couple of funnies:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FEm5VwrgQY&NR=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVR1JunnuGE


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBcxwrNTpGg

:rofl:..................Ladies ;)


----------



## mummyApril

Wow Sarah that's so bad! I didn't like her parents too much but geez MTV need to put in the real goings on! The fight said the babies were only 1 week old, I wonder if shell be on teen mom! This will be another amber and gary story x


----------



## mummyApril

You're Very welcome Hayley and Essie :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Is bethanys mum over? Or am I getting confused?


Hey sezi how's preggo life treating you?


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Is bethanys mum over? Or am I getting confused?

I think she said her mum and niece were coming over today.


----------



## addie25

Yup not sure what time she said here mom was coming.


----------



## TrinityMom

Unfortunately I meet many people I could say this to

https://likeaphobia.us/images/4402.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

I have 2 piccys on the laptop of how much nate has grown I will post them tomorrow


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> unfortunately i meet many people i could say this to
> 
> https://likeaphobia.us/images/4402.jpg

hahahah he said that to adam sandler!!!!! 2 funny. And yes i have many people i can say that 2.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum is now 3hrs late and I can't contact her, her phone won't answer :cry: Me worried :nope:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> My mum is now 3hrs late and I can't contact her, her phone won't answer :cry: Me worried :nope:

How is she travelling B? I'm sure she's okay :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My mum is now 3hrs late and I can't contact her, her phone won't answer :cry: Me worried :nope:
> 
> How is she travelling B? I'm sure she's okay :hugs:Click to expand...

She's driving over, arriving at Calais on the Eurostar Shuttle at 10am. She should have been here ages ago, and no phone call or text or BBM to say they're running late


----------



## poas

Gah very fed up. We have Emma for the weekend-her mum generously said ''don't worry if Lissy goes into labour, you can be an hr late dropping Emma off as I haven plans anyhow''
....as if Ed will go on a 4hr trip if I'm in labour?!?!
I'm very tired and nma today, so shan't stay,Trin that cake is fab,B I hope your mum shows soon and everyone I hope you have a lovely day :)
April (I think it was you) I used to change Harri after every feed for same reason :)
Oh and Clare....remember when we first saw that video!!! And had our chips and salad cream from plastic cups!!!!LOL, that has cheered me a little!


----------



## mummyApril

B I'm sure she's ok just in traffic x


----------



## mummyApril

Ah hope you feel better soon Lissy x


----------



## HollyMonkey

The're here!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :yipeee:


----------



## mummyApril

Ah have a lovely time say hi for me :) x


----------



## Essie

Glad they've arrived safe, have fun! 

Did she bring you any branston pickle? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i dont think my boobies are enough for James anymore :(


----------



## poas

Aw April, I don't know if you are just beating yourself up or not obviously, but I couldn't produce enough milk for Harri from about 6 weeks, and it got me soooo down. This time I have already bought bottles and steriliser and stuff, to take the pressure off-he was formula fed from 6 weeks and is perfect-my belief is that if you do even just 1 feed by breast then you have helped the immune system, and anything over that is a bonus.
It might just be that you are tired or need to drink a little more though? I hope however you resolve this, that it is easy for you to do so xxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :ninja:

:rofl:

So funny! You're the alpha:ninja:turtle!!!

Loads of :dust: to you for the 50,000th post m'love :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Trin I've got some nat phos for lyra because I'm wondering if the voms are a bit of reflux. The bottle says infants can have one tablet a day. What am I best to do, crush one tablet and give a little after each feed/every other feed or crush it and give once a day? I don't want to give her too much, but I want her to have enough for it to work.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i honestly dont know why i am awake! well i do the girls but i shouldnt be lol, James woke at 12 2 4 6 and just a minute ago fed him everytime and he went off to sleep very bizarre as he never does that maybe hes a little windy but then surely hed be crying hmmm strange one

Ooh, you must be pooped. Hope it's not quite such a busy night tonight :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Aw April, I don't know if you are just beating yourself up or not obviously, but I couldn't produce enough milk for Harri from about 6 weeks, and it got me soooo down. This time I have already bought bottles and steriliser and stuff, to take the pressure off-he was formula fed from 6 weeks and is perfect-my belief is that if you do even just 1 feed by breast then you have helped the immune system, and anything over that is a bonus.
> It might just be that you are tired or need to drink a little more though? I hope however you resolve this, that it is easy for you to do so xxx

i was up all night pretty much feeding and all day today, he just seems to want to feed all the time, not sure if i should supplement with formula aswell as breast


----------



## poas

I was recommended against as it can unsettle their tums, BUT that was nearly 6 yrs ago?


----------



## kit_cat

On behalf on Molly....here he is!!!!! :cloud9: So handsome :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## poas

What a stunner little Leo is!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Cake made :thumbup: (a little wonky :blush:)
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/310110_10150382836614880_594719879_10053073_738320664_n.jpghttps://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297304_10150382839564880_594719879_10053083_18700214_n.jpg

OMG Trin..it's just as well I'm here and you're there. I soo want to shove my face in that cake :munch: It looks fabulously yummy :cloud9: Good job!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hey ladies jesus you can natter !!!
> 
> How's you all doing ?
> 
> April has sent me a lovely tigger babygro all stripey + blue for my gorgeous boy !! Thanks again sweetheart xx
> 
> Well today has been busy a day of shopping,wAshing,tidying etc now enjoying an hour out with my man ,then tonight off out to my fave bar for a meal for lees mums b'day !!!
> 
> What ya'll busy doing ?
> 
> Mr nathanial has been doing loads better at night sleeping from 6.30-7ish till 2.30-3ish and even 4 the other night when I had been for tea with my friend cos his daddy topped him up at 9 lol!

Oh that's great Hayls...you got a bit more sleep and so did Nathanial :thumbup: It makes for a much happier mummy and baby...I know this for sure :)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> I was recommended against as it can unsettle their tums, BUT that was nearly 6 yrs ago?

i did this with faye they didnt say anything :/ i will talk to hv


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:
 

> Trin I've got some nat phos for lyra because I'm wondering if the voms are a bit of reflux. The bottle says infants can have one tablet a day. What am I best to do, cruitalic tablet and give a little after each feed/every other feed or crush it and give once a day? I don't want to give her too much, but I want her to have enough for it to work.

It's homoeopathic so you really can't give too much. Crush the tablet and give a pinch after each feed. It's easiest to crush a few tablets and keep them in a container so they are ready after a feed


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Gah very fed up. We have Emma for the weekend-her mum generously said ''don't worry if Lissy goes into labour, you can be an hr late dropping Emma off as I haven plans anyhow''
> ....as if Ed will go on a 4hr trip if I'm in labour?!?!
> I'm very tired and nma today, so shan't stay,Trin that cake is fab,B I hope your mum shows soon and everyone I hope you have a lovely day :)
> April (I think it was you) I used to change Harri after every feed for same reason :)
> Oh and Clare....remember when we first saw that video!!! And had our chips and salad cream from plastic cups!!!!LOL, that has cheered me a little!

No wonder you're fed up...who wouldn't be? My goodness, isn't Emma's mum an absolute delight :haha: Such a caring sharing sort :winkwink:

Come on little Esme!!!!:baby:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh my Leo is just a darling i want cuddles!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Aw April, I don't know if you are just beating yourself up or not obviously, but I couldn't produce enough milk for Harri from about 6 weeks, and it got me soooo down. This time I have already bought bottles and steriliser and stuff, to take the pressure off-he was formula fed from 6 weeks and is perfect-my belief is that if you do even just 1 feed by breast then you have helped the immune system, and anything over that is a bonus.
> It might just be that you are tired or need to drink a little more though? I hope however you resolve this, that it is easy for you to do so xxx
> 
> i was up all night pretty much feeding and all day today, he just seems to want to feed all the time, not sure if i should supplement with formula aswell as breastClick to expand...

Sounds like he's just slightly early for his 6 week growth spurt. They seem to feed constantly. It only lasts a few days and then your milk supply picks up to match his new appetite. Totally normal (just tiring). Look after yourself and keep your fluids up


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> The're here!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :yipeee:

Was it all the festivities that held them up right enough?

Say hello from the mad preggo phone lady :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello Leo!! My my, you are GORGEOUS!!!!! What a clever mummy you have.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Aw April, I don't know if you are just beating yourself up or not obviously, but I couldn't produce enough milk for Harri from about 6 weeks, and it got me soooo down. This time I have already bought bottles and steriliser and stuff, to take the pressure off-he was formula fed from 6 weeks and is perfect-my belief is that if you do even just 1 feed by breast then you have helped the immune system, and anything over that is a bonus.
> It might just be that you are tired or need to drink a little more though? I hope however you resolve this, that it is easy for you to do so xxx
> 
> i was up all night pretty much feeding and all day today, he just seems to want to feed all the time, not sure if i should supplement with formula aswell as breastClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he's just slightly early for his 6 week growth spurt. They seem to feed constantly. It only lasts a few days and then your milk supply picks up to match his new appetite. Totally normal (just tiring). Look after yourself and keep your fluids upClick to expand...

April..just to echo what Trin said, I've just been through this with Cara. I said exactly the same as you just have and I did introduce the occasional bottle of formula. While it didn't do her any harm and she happily slurped away at it, my milk production did increase, particularly because I continued to express whenever she had a bottle of formula. It's up to you and my belief is that formula isn't the devil's drink like some MW's and HV's would have you believe BUT you most likely do have enough milk yourself for James. I know exactly how you feel though but have faith that your body will do what it needs to :thumbup: My HV advised me that it is very rare for milk supplies to dry up or not respond to higher demand.


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles
Chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

My baby's in her cot for the first time tonight.....:cry: I'm glued to the monitor. She's almost too big for her moses basket so the move had to be made. I'm sad because it means she's a big girl now :cry::cry:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Good night turtles
> Chat tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Good night Trin...an early one for you :thumbup:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> My baby's in her cot for the first time tonight.....:cry: I'm glued to the monitor. She's almost too big for her moses basket so the move had to be made. I'm sad because it means she's a big girl now :cry::cry:

Aww lovey :hugs: So bittersweet eh?


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I NUV your cake. May I scarf it it all to meself? :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> My baby's in her cot for the first time tonight.....:cry: I'm glued to the monitor. She's almost too big for her moses basket so the move had to be made. I'm sad because it means she's a big girl now :cry::cry:
> 
> Aww lovey :hugs: So bittersweet eh?Click to expand...

I can't put into words how much my heart hurts tonight :cry:

How are you and the beautiful Leo doing? How is he feeding? Hope you've had some sleep and are enjoying your gorgeous boy :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Omg leo is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Aww Kit. Is she in her nursery? I think Lyra is going to have to make the move from Moses to cot soon too :( they grow so fast :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> My baby's in her cot for the first time tonight.....:cry: I'm glued to the monitor. She's almost too big for her moses basket so the move had to be made. I'm sad because it means she's a big girl now :cry::cry:
> 
> Aww lovey :hugs: So bittersweet eh?Click to expand...
> 
> I can't put into words how much my heart hurts tonight :cry:
> 
> How are you and the beautiful Leo doing? How is he feeding? Hope you've had some sleep and are enjoying your gorgeous boy :hugs:Click to expand...

I understand the heartache my love. :hugs: Times like these make you realize that you are never going survive them going off to uni. :cry: 

Leo is fab. Feeding like a pro. :bodyb:


----------



## Essie

Molly, Leo is so gorgeous :cloud9:

And Trin thank you the advice on nat phos. And your cake is amazing, save me a slice? :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

havin a bit of a down moment really miss my best friend :(


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Aww Kit. Is she in her nursery? I think Lyra is going to have to make the move from Moses to cot soon too :( they grow so fast :nope:

Yes, she's in her nursery. Obviously it has to happen or else why would we have nurseries but I'm struggling a little with it. I'm surprised by the strength of my reaction. OH seems to be taking it in his stride though.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Aw April, I don't know if you are just beating yourself up or not obviously, but I couldn't produce enough milk for Harri from about 6 weeks, and it got me soooo down. This time I have already bought bottles and steriliser and stuff, to take the pressure off-he was formula fed from 6 weeks and is perfect-my belief is that if you do even just 1 feed by breast then you have helped the immune system, and anything over that is a bonus.
> It might just be that you are tired or need to drink a little more though? I hope however you resolve this, that it is easy for you to do so xxx
> 
> i was up all night pretty much feeding and all day today, he just seems to want to feed all the time, not sure if i should supplement with formula aswell as breastClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he's just slightly early for his 6 week growth spurt. They seem to feed constantly. It only lasts a few days and then your milk supply picks up to match his new appetite. Totally normal (just tiring). Look after yourself and keep your fluids upClick to expand...

thankyou Trin its been every 2 hours but he has been asleep now for over an hour so hopefully he will sleep a little longer so i can spend bedtime with the girls :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Aw April, I don't know if you are just beating yourself up or not obviously, but I couldn't produce enough milk for Harri from about 6 weeks, and it got me soooo down. This time I have already bought bottles and steriliser and stuff, to take the pressure off-he was formula fed from 6 weeks and is perfect-my belief is that if you do even just 1 feed by breast then you have helped the immune system, and anything over that is a bonus.
> It might just be that you are tired or need to drink a little more though? I hope however you resolve this, that it is easy for you to do so xxx
> 
> i was up all night pretty much feeding and all day today, he just seems to want to feed all the time, not sure if i should supplement with formula aswell as breastClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he's just slightly early for his 6 week growth spurt. They seem to feed constantly. It only lasts a few days and then your milk supply picks up to match his new appetite. Totally normal (just tiring). Look after yourself and keep your fluids upClick to expand...
> 
> April..just to echo what Trin said, I've just been through this with Cara. I said exactly the same as you just have and I did introduce the occasional bottle of formula. While it didn't do her any harm and she happily slurped away at it, my milk production did increase, particularly because I continued to express whenever she had a bottle of formula. It's up to you and my belief is that formula isn't the devil's drink like some MW's and HV's would have you believe BUT you most likely do have enough milk yourself for James. I know exactly how you feel though but have faith that your body will do what it needs to :thumbup: My HV advised me that it is very rare for milk supplies to dry up or not respond to higher demand.Click to expand...

thankyou hun, thats exactly what i was going to do express if i need to bottle feed, which i may do i just dont have time to do anything else lol


----------



## mummyApril

ah Kit im sorry your heart hurts, i dont know what it feels like to not have them in my room until they are 3+ i dont think i could do it either :(


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Aww Kit. Is she in her nursery? I think Lyra is going to have to make the move from Moses to cot soon too :( they grow so fast :nope:
> 
> Yes, she's in her nursery. Obviously it has to happen or else why would we have nurseries but I'm struggling a little with it. I'm surprised by the strength of my reaction. OH seems to be taking it in his stride though.Click to expand...

:hugs: I am dreading the day she goes in her nursery. DH took her with him to get some milk the other day (first time I've been apart from her) and I felt like I couldn't breathe. 

Cara will be fine, she's probably loving all the room to spread out and wiggle in her cot.


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Aw April, I don't know if you are just beating yourself up or not obviously, but I couldn't produce enough milk for Harri from about 6 weeks, and it got me soooo down. This time I have already bought bottles and steriliser and stuff, to take the pressure off-he was formula fed from 6 weeks and is perfect-my belief is that if you do even just 1 feed by breast then you have helped the immune system, and anything over that is a bonus.
> It might just be that you are tired or need to drink a little more though? I hope however you resolve this, that it is easy for you to do so xxx
> 
> i was up all night pretty much feeding and all day today, he just seems to want to feed all the time, not sure if i should supplement with formula aswell as breastClick to expand...

If he feeds that often you should supplement. Don't get down about it u are doing a great job!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You soppy girls you, babies LOVE being in their own rooms without their fussing mothers :haha: Only joking, I slept on the sofa bed on the landing outside Holly's room the 1st 2 nights she was in her nursery :blush: BUT I did force myself to put her in there at 6 weeks so I wouldn't get toooo used to her in my room, which I thought was quite heroic of me :smug: 

Off to catch up, apologies if I fall asleep on the job :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> havin a bit of a down moment really miss my best friend :(

Sorry lovely :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

MOLLY! Leo is scrumplicious! :cloud9: He looks very intelligent and thoughtful, I think you could have a poet or philosopher there :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I agree with Trin, sounds like James (my baby:haha:) is just having a little growth spurt and wants a couple of days of lots of milk and your booboids will soon get the message :thumbup: Holly used to do that to me, her way of saying OI MUM YOU'RE SLACKING! And I'd drink alcohol free beer and mong around for a day or two and my milk would soon pick up and shut her up again! Big hugs coz I know it's worrying :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April I agree with Trin, sounds like James (my baby:haha:) is just having a little growth spurt and wants a couple of days of lots of milk and your booboids will soon get the message :thumbup: Holly used to do that to me, her way of saying OI MUM YOU'RE SLACKING! And I'd drink alcohol free beer and mong around for a day or two and my milk would soon pick up and shut her up again! Big hugs coz I know it's worrying :hugs:

thankyou hun i will of course persevere our son needs it lol


----------



## Mollykins

OHs mother is coming for dinner. *grumble* Dragon woman.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit, here begins your long love affair with Mr Tommee Tipee! Cara will be just fine (even if you are traumatised, like I'll be the day I take Holly to school! :haha:) and will love her nursery and love going into it for grown up bedtime in the weeks and months to come, and will really appreciate it as her own special space :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April, I agree with the others... Ze booboos will get the message soon. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gotta sleep now, exhausticated and long day tomorrow. Wonderful to see my mum and niece :cloud9: Holly was allowed to go to bed an hour late and spent that hour sprinting around the house with her hands in the air squealing with excitement. Such an attention seeker :haha: And my mum can't believe how big and hard my belly's got since she saw my digi!

Night all xxxxxx sweet monkey dreams :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Sleep well B! 3 more sleeps be4 your scan I can't wait!!!! 

Finally took a shower ( I was not able 2 for 48 hours) I feel so much better!!! Can't wait to get out into the fresh air tomorrow in my new Fall clothes. Most importantly I can't wait to POAS tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks Molly I even miss the feelin I get when they really fill up lol


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Thanks Molly I even miss the feelin I get when they really fill up lol

I agree that your body will adjust to the amount he is eating :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> OHs mother is coming for dinner. *grumble* Dragon woman.

Oh my...time for smiling sweetly while thinking dark thoughts :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit, here begins your long love affair with Mr Tommee Tipee! Cara will be just fine (even if you are traumatised, like I'll be the day I take Holly to school! :haha:) and will love her nursery and love going into it for grown up bedtime in the weeks and months to come, and will really appreciate it as her own special space :hugs:

Aww thanks B :hugs: I know it's pathetic but it seems like such a milestone although not so much as going to school! You've got a while before you have to face that one :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't sleep.:nope: Am administering tomato cup-a-soup and cheese :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B - so glad the fam all arrived safe and sound and hope you all have a lovely time :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie - glad you enjoyed your shower...nothing like the feeling of being fresh from the shower..especially after 2 days! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Can't sleep.:nope: Am administering tomato cup-a-soup and cheese :munch:

You're just too excited to have your mummy and niece to stay! :happydance:

EDIT: I pick up my sis, BIL and NEW NIECE from the airport on Wednesday!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay past my bedtime, so good night all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Thanks Molly I even miss the feelin I get when they really fill up lol

Mine stopped doing that filling up thing after a while, they just came up with the goods from within, like magic boobs! Just as well really coz the Pamela Anderson look of post-birth didn't suit me :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Molly I even miss the feelin I get when they really fill up lol
> 
> Mine stopped doing that filling up thing after a while, they just came up with the goods from within, like magic boobs! Just as well really coz the Pamela Anderson look of post-birth didn't suit me :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

I tried a short jog the other day and to my dismay find I cannot run because I seem to have acquired two huge flotation devices upon my chest which really hurt when I run :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

You and I often relay our family visits Kit! Sleep tightxxxx :hugs:


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well Kit

Hi excited B!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Molly I even miss the feelin I get when they really fill up lol
> 
> Mine stopped doing that filling up thing after a while, they just came up with the goods from within, like magic boobs! Just as well really coz the Pamela Anderson look of post-birth didn't suit me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I tried a short jog the other day and to my dismay find I cannot run because I seem to have acquired two huge flotation devices upon my chest which really hurt when I run :(Click to expand...

My boobs didn't bother me running, it was the leaking bladder for me! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> :sleep: well Kit
> 
> Hi excited B!!!!

Helloooo! I think I was just hungry! I suppose if I'm tired tomorrow I can pull the pregnancy excuse to get a nap, don't tell my mum and MIL that it's just coz I was up late BnB ing and drinking tomato soup :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight again! Enjoy your day Addie, keep resting for those turtle baby beans of ours :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I won't say a thing B. :shrug: B is tired? Oh well I have no clue as 2 why.:haha: I am taking care of the little turtles. Stick turtles stick!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OHs mother is coming for dinner. *grumble* Dragon woman.
> 
> Oh my...time for smiling sweetly while thinking dark thoughts :haha:Click to expand...

No longer necessary... She just called to cancel. She's got the fluuuuuuu. :angelnot:


----------



## addie25

Hiiiiiiiiii Molly!!!!! How r u!!!?


----------



## mummyApril

Goodnight my lovlies thankyou all for the advice xx


----------



## mummyApril

I'm just watching a programme on Caylee Anthony its so sad was the mum found guilty? What happened?


----------



## mummyApril

This is how I found James when he woke up little feet had escaped lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG01453-20110918-0006.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

Awwwwww that is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## mummyApril

i just ordered some A&W root beer, kraft dinner and pretzel flipz white fudge yummmmyyy!


----------



## mummyApril

James is asleep and im playing bingo :/ i should go to sleep


----------



## mummyApril

That's it iv decided I'm going to buy the h2o x5 mop its bloody amazing! I can't wait to steam clean my tiles and taps without scrubbing ohhh and I can do my carpets and everything eeekk, should I be excited over this?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

DH and I woke up at 6.45 like on a weekday and had lovely chats and cuddles and pooface and kitten climbing all over us and then at 7.30 we got LO who had woken up excited and all had breakfast in bed :cloud9: It's funny, the kitten always sleeps against my tummy and even climbs into my pyjama top, I wonder if she senses something or it's just a coincidence? 

Anyway, off to the jumble street fair this morning, then MIL over for a roast and a relaxing afternoon at home, maybe a little walkie poos in the forest later on. 

I can't remember what I dreamt but dh dreamt I ran a chain of restaurants :fool: 

Happy Sundays all :hugs: xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

April you are indeed a cleaning enthusiast if ever I met one!!


----------



## poas

Cats do sense pregnancy I think....although Trin would have the definitive answer :) My friends cat always hissed like a maniac at me but when I fell preg with Harri you'd think I bathed in cat food the attention I got.(I didn't,just in case you were wondering :)) 
I am sat watching scooby doo with Harri, while Ed and Emma are still asleep, and for the first time in...oooh...10 days, I am praying that today is NOT the day Esme comes out, as Ed has to take Em home!
What does everyone have planned for today?


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> That's it iv decided I'm going to buy the h2o x5 mop its bloody amazing! I can't wait to steam clean my tiles and taps without scrubbing ohhh and I can do my carpets and everything eeekk, should I be excited over this?

Omg that advert has plaged me on the gruelling night feeds .... Next you will buy the ahhhhh bra !


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles!

It's party day!!!!! Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
https://skreened.com/render-product/n/k/k/nkkawcyvnomaiaernkic/image.w174h200f3.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Haha Crunchie I think iv been hypnotised into buying it! I refuse to watch the bra one lol!


----------



## mummyApril

B I have to clean when I have time its horrible at the moment everything is everywhere!


----------



## poas

Whaaaat is an aaah bra?!The only time I aaah over a bra is when removing it lol!


----------



## mummyApril

I'm having a little nap before the day starts my boobies were totally full in the night :) I will be back on later enjoy your day everyone, B have fun at the sale look forward to hearing what you found x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning!:)


----------



## Crunchie

Oh lissy .... It's the most amazing bra .... One size fits all ! Yeah right 

April has been pulled in by late night adverts !

Hi all 

Trin - lets party x


----------



## poas

Lol my crunchentwin, it's very easily done-when Harri was a bubba I bought 6 duvet sets from bid up tv lol!! 
Although a 1 size fits all bra....I think not!!
How is little Lauren? I want MY baby!!! waaaaahhh!:brat:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Lol my crunchentwin, it's very easily done-when Harri was a bubba I bought 6 duvet sets from bid up tv lol!!
> Although a 1 size fits all bra....I think not!!
> How is little Lauren? I want MY baby!!! waaaaahhh!:brat:

Lol - I remember I was feeding Lauren one night and I couldn't change that channel and I said to dh ..... I nearly bought a mop ! As I am not the domesticated goddess he looked a little shocked 

I Think you will be one of the 5% of people to have little E on our due date ! How big was harri ? So I can guess a weight of bubs ??


----------



## Crunchie

Morning Claire !


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Morning Claire !

Im so bored:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning Claire !
> 
> Im so bored:haha:Click to expand...

hmmmmmmmm......time for some SHOPPING then my love


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhhhhh Molly I did not say what a gorge pot leo is 

you all must be so proud 

I am on the laptop with a farting baby beside me.....girls are so sweet lol


----------



## Essie

Morning all. 

What are everyones plans for today? We are having a pancake breakfast made by DH :munch: Lyra and I are going to a babyshower this afternoon and DH is going to do the weekly shop. We need to go out this morning and get a gift though. Totally forgot yesterday when we were in town :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning Claire !
> 
> Im so bored:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmmmmm......time for some SHOPPING then my loveClick to expand...

MY DH is still at work so i cant shop out,and im bored of online shopping :haha:

i feel like iv been pregnant FORVER!

my edd was lissys due date then i miscarried then i got pregnanct straight away so i have literally been pregnant for AGES :hissy:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning Claire !
> 
> Im so bored:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmmmmm......time for some SHOPPING then my loveClick to expand...
> 
> MY DH is still at work so i cant shop out,and im bored of online shopping :haha:
> 
> i feel like iv been pregnant FORVER!
> 
> my edd was lissys due date then i miscarried then i got pregnanct straight away so i have literally been pregnant for AGES :hissy:Click to expand...

everyone is getting very impatient today !!! : 

:hugs: it will fly by I promise........I miss my belly big time ....but I am odd 

how about some baking ? or making some chutneys and then you can give them as xmas gifts ! saves you having to go shopping 

I say this as I was going to do this when on my 5 weeks a\l :brat:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Morning all.
> 
> What are everyones plans for today? We are having a pancake breakfast made by DH :munch: Lyra and I are going to a babyshower this afternoon and DH is going to do the weekly shop. We need to go out this morning and get a gift though. Totally forgot yesterday when we were in town :dohh:

Morning !!! 

I have a baby shower next sunday ...... but MIL is going so I do not want to go .....because I know she will steal Lauren from me and run off .....as she is BF with this girls mum...how can I manage this ????

DH and the weekly shop ???? DH would have to call me at every item :haha:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> What are everyones plans for today? We are having a pancake breakfast made by DH :munch: Lyra and I are going to a babyshower this afternoon and DH is going to do the weekly shop. We need to go out this morning and get a gift though. Totally forgot yesterday when we were in town :dohh:
> 
> Morning !!!
> 
> I have a baby shower next sunday ...... but MIL is going so I do not want to go .....because I know she will steal Lauren from me and run off .....as she is BF with this girls mum...how can I manage this ????
> 
> DH and the weekly shop ???? DH would have to call me at every item :haha:Click to expand...

I have made a very detailed list for the shop. You can guarantee there'll be some changes/additions in what he actually buys though. 

Hmm difficult one with MIL. Does she pick Lauren up even when she's asleep? If Lyra is asleep I tell people to leave her so she doesn't get disturbed. Or try putting her in a sling if you have one. Then MIL would have to almost molest you to get at her, and hopefully she wouldn't go that far. 

As for farting babies Lyra has terrible gas sometimes. So unladylike.


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning Claire !
> 
> Im so bored:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmmmmm......time for some SHOPPING then my loveClick to expand...
> 
> MY DH is still at work so i cant shop out,and im bored of online shopping :haha:
> 
> i feel like iv been pregnant FORVER!
> 
> my edd was lissys due date then i miscarried then i got pregnanct straight away so i have literally been pregnant for AGES :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> everyone is getting very impatient today !!! :
> 
> :hugs: it will fly by I promise........I miss my belly big time ....but I am odd
> 
> how about some baking ? or making some chutneys and then you can give them as xmas gifts ! saves you having to go shopping
> 
> I say this as I was going to do this when on my 5 weeks a\l :brat:Click to expand...

I miss being pregnant sometimes. I miss my bump and feeling kicks. Obviously it's amazing having Lyra here but I do miss my pregnancy sometimes, although at the time I couldn't wait for it to be over.


----------



## Crunchie

Well dh has pointed out I could leave her at home so they could have some daughter father time which melted my heart a little ! So I might pop along alone for an hour or so ! I am a little bit funny with people feeding her .... I will tell them to wind her every ounce but they simply ignore me and say but she is drinking ..... Yes I know but if u wait till the end you get a squirmy baby who cannot burp ! And the mil is the worst for this ....


----------



## Crunchie

Also she tries to pick her up while sleeping but I just tell her not to ! But if I holding her she just expects me to hand her over ! We are popping over there today as she planned on a visit ! 
I have told dh that this is the last weekend they try to invade both days .... I had SIL on sat and she announced she was coming on sunday also ? Which I said no 
Why do people think it's ok to be here all the time ??? Frankly it's quite odd


----------



## mummyApril

Its a bit much crunchie I would definitely put my foot down! Iv just eaten a packet of jaffa cakes oopps


----------



## babyhopes2010

id tell them bugger off :haha: nearest family live 120miles away :haha:
which has its advantages and disadvantages.

Me and mother had arguement yesterday.I have said i do NOT want people over in the 1st 4 days and then dont want anyone staying at the house over night for a least 2 weeks. my mother thinks im strange cos i should want to have my mother there at hospital and then at home errrmmm no :grr:

i think its important to have just me and dh and baby so we can take it all in and bond as a family before people come wadding in with there big size nines!! :haha:

am i being unreasonable?


----------



## Crunchie

Naughty April !
I think so .... Mil does not work on a Friday and her mum always comes over so I said to dh I will always pop over on that day so they both get a cuddle 

She also said something about my mum not being as excited as her as she has 3 grandkids already ! Hello .... It's still her daughters first one 

Anyway ! Must stop moaning .... Off go makro's soon to bulk buy.... Never thought I would be doing this much washing in my life x


----------



## Crunchie

Claire !!!! Stick with that my love - I enjoyed being in hospital that week as it was just dh and I and everyone was at work 

Deffo keep some time for yourselves x


----------



## mummyApril

Washing is ridiculous especially with 3 children!


----------



## mummyApril

Trin I hope Toine has a perfect pirate party today :)


----------



## mummyApril

My get up and go has got up and gone :/


----------



## Essie

Yes Clare, definitely keep some time for you, DH and baby in the first weeks because it flies by and you need time to bond as a family. Not unreasonable at all.


----------



## poas

Crunch, Harri weighed 9lb 8.5oz and started coming on his due date...


----------



## Sarachka

Hi All! Happy Sundays. I've had a good weekend thus far, lots of sleeping. OH woke me up at 6:30 for some boomcrack ... TWICE. Jesus, no rest for the wicked. Off to Mumsie's for some lunch soon then have to do a MASSIVE grocery shop as we are out of just about everything, fresh and freezer/cupboard emergency supplies. So my parents know now, but I'm having to cut my mother short on all her 458457845787 questions. 




mummyApril said:


> I'm just watching a programme on Caylee Anthony its so sad was the mum found guilty? What happened?

Nope, innocent on ALL counts, even though her defense was constructed around the idea that she'd ACCIDENTALLY killed Caylee. 



mummyApril said:


> i just ordered some A&W root beer, kraft dinner and pretzel flipz white fudge yummmmyyy!

OMG American junk food, lemme at it! I love Root Beer. There's a couple of little places in town that sell it. Where did you order it from?


----------



## mummyApril

I ordered the root beer and kraft dinner from americansoda and the pretzels from amazon! The soda is cheaper from the website than amazon but you can get pretty much any junk food on amazon which I didn't know! I'm sooo excited and have even had a dream today about eating my pretzels lol x


----------



## Sarachka

April I was looking on Amazon's international grocery section yesterday.

This is one of my favourite things IN THE WORLD:

https://couponmilitia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/coffeemate.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April I was looking on Amazon's international grocery section yesterday.
> 
> This is one of my favourite things IN THE WORLD:
> 
> https://couponmilitia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/coffeemate.jpg

i dont like coffee but i bet that tastes yummy! im going to scroll through all the foods lol im bored of English food x


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Sarah did you watch teen dad?


----------



## babyhopes2010

im off out for dinner tonight with mick :fool: as we wont be able to soon :)


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Also she tries to pick her up while sleeping but I just tell her not to ! But if I holding her she just expects me to hand her over ! We are popping over there today as she planned on a visit !
> I have told dh that this is the last weekend they try to invade both days .... I had SIL on sat and she announced she was coming on sunday also ? Which I said no
> Why do people think it's ok to be here all the time ??? Frankly it's quite odd

I agree that you need to put your foot down. She is your daughter you make the rules and you tell people when it is ok to come over. :thumbup:


mummyApril said:


> Trin I hope Toine has a perfect pirate party today :)

HAVE A GREAT PARTY TRIN!!!


mummyApril said:


> Oh Sarah did you watch teen dad?

WHAT IS TEEN DAD????


----------



## addie25

MORNING ALL!!

Today I do not have much planned. My friend and her daughter may come over later. DH and I think it is best if Id o not do much so we may go buy some flowers close buy and that is it. I have had some more cramping today so hopefully this is a good sign. Most of the IVF ladies I talk to get their positive on day 6 (that is when I got it last time) so that would be Wed. Wont stop me from testing daily tho. I got a neg today obviously lol its 2 early (SEE PMA I am assuming I am pregnant and the test is just not detecting yet!!) I am worried about getting blood taken at 8 days past procedure bc its early and I do not want HCG to be low if I am preg and then have them say your preg BUT again!! Oh well it is what it is and hopefully it is high on Friday if I am preg!!!


----------



## addie25

Just had a period like cramp hopefully another good sign of embryo attaching :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie that is good sign! And your hcg will be high sky normally is with twins :) 
Teen dad is a U.K programme bit like 16 and pregnant I believe I have recorded it :) x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello TURTLE AUNTIES:hi:,here is a picture of me looking super cute for you!!!










ME 4 DAYS OLD







ME 6 WEEKS OLD


----------



## mummyApril

I have sadly become addicted to cbs reality! Judge judy repests all day! Lol


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Addie that is good sign! And your hcg will be high sky normally is with twins :)
> Teen dad is a U.K programme bit like 16 and pregnant I believe I have recorded it :) x

Yay I'm crossing everything it's a good sign.



new mummy2010 said:


> Hello TURTLE AUNTIES:hi:,here is a picture of me looking super cute for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267054
> 
> 
> Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME 4 DAYS OLD
> 
> 
> View attachment 267055
> View attachment 267056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME 6 WEEKS OLD


----------



## addie25

Adorable picture!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Ahh Hayley he really is a cutie! I love seeing photos of him :) x


----------



## mummyApril

James is growin up too fast :( I can see in a few weeks he won't be small anymore :(


----------



## addie25

I'm bein held captive!!!!! Dh said we r not going anywhere today :cry: he said I should keep resting. I am resting but I wanted to go get some flowers so I could get dressed and enjoy a bit of fresh air. He's just being cautious but I've been allowed to walk since yesterday at 2 and I didn't I stayed down all day.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Addie that is good sign! And your hcg will be high sky normally is with twins :)
> Teen dad is a U.K programme bit like 16 and pregnant I believe I have recorded it :) x
> 
> Yay I'm crossing everything it's a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello TURTLE AUNTIES:hi:,here is a picture of me looking super cute for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267054
> 
> 
> Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME 4 DAYS OLD
> 
> 
> View attachment 267055
> View attachment 267056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME 6 WEEKS OLDClick to expand...Click to expand...

Awwwww that pic makes me want a baby boy:flower:


----------



## addie25

Yay we r going to the store!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im off for NOM NOM Dinner :munch:with DH while we still can :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

I know april its scary when you look at pictures in only a few weeks he seems huge now!!!

Addie glad your escaping out but you must REST too you know!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im off for NOM NOM Dinner :munch:with DH while we still can :haha:

:bunny::bunny:where are you off too?

we are having pork roast nom nom:yipee:


----------



## addie25

We r gooing to target. Doc said I can begin my normal a activities except can't clean or lift anything so I didn't even bring my pocketbook :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

i have a hangover today and feel eurghhhhh!!!

can tell i dont drink most weekends now


----------



## addie25

Hangovers stink. I don't drink often either.


----------



## addie25

Poofuck I almost fell!!!!!! I tripped on the curb!!!!! Im mad I came out now even tho I was told to resume my normal activity.


----------



## TrinityMom

Just nipping in to say I survived the party...just!!! More kids than the number that rsvp'ed arrived and my one best friend and her 3 kids didn't arrive...and no bbm to apologise :nope:

The weather was BEAUTIFUL and the kids had a ball in the pool. My house looks like a tip, Toine got a brilliant haul (including a cinderella nightie because one mum thought he was a girl :dohh:...he's new at the school). I will post pics when FIL puts them up on FB. I had a good time chatting with friends I haven't seen for ages and with moms from Toine's new school which was good

DH is ready to kill the kids. He's assembling new beds because the furniture from Zimbabwe arrive just before the party (great timing :dohh:). I haven't eaten 1 thing that can be identified as food today, and now we are getting pizza for dinner because DH and I are both exhausticated :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Ah really glad you had a good day Trin, sorry about your best friend that's not cool and as for the food it was a party only fair baby gets a little bit of party food too ;)


----------



## mummyApril

Be careful Addie x


----------



## Sarachka

haaaaaaa OH's Mum just got facebook and added me, there's some photos of OH as a kid that she's put on there, omg lmao he was FAT!!!!!!! The exact opposite of how he is now. There's a photo of him riding a horse up a mountain. So cool to see, I've not seen ANY young photos of him before.



mummyApril said:


> Oh Sarah did you watch teen dad?

No it was on too late, I'm hoping it will be repeated at some point.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls.
Real quick between contractions, but they induced me last night due to having too many PE factors suddenly. I've been on pitocin for about 16 hours now and contractions are getting stronger. I have no idea how dilated I am or anything or how soon things will really progress... I think next time I update it will be to announce a birth!

Love you all


----------



## addie25

Trin so glad the party was a hit except for that friend not showing up that wasn't nice.

Luna omg god luck honey u will do great!!!


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls.
> Real quick between contractions, but they induced me last night due to having too many PE factors suddenly. I've been on pitocin for about 16 hours now and contractions are getting stronger. I have no idea how dilated I am or anything or how soon things will really progress... I think next time I update it will be to announce a birth!
> 
> Love you all

JEEZ!! Good luck!!! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## Essie

Wow Luna, good luck. Can't wait to see pics of your little man.


----------



## poas

Good luck Luna x


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck Luna. I nuv you, you'll do fabulously. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

7:35 pm and I'm off to bed! This is kicking my ass!


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck Luna - thinking of you and little man x


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> 7:35 pm and I'm off to bed! This is kicking my ass!

It's ok ! I want to go to bed as well x


----------



## kit_cat

OMG Luna - good luck m'love, you'll be a superstar. I can't wait till you come back on and present your new arrival :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## poas

So how was everyones sunday?


----------



## mummyApril

Omg Luna good luck my love, I knew something was happening but I couldn't get on b n b and I come on and you've posted! Just had that feeling all the best sweet xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Good luck luna!!!!


----------



## addie25

I think my bra is tighter :shrug:


----------



## addie25

OOO pooo I just read that frozen transfers take longer to detect and take longer for hcg to rise. Thats all I need is for my hpts to say neg all week and then my blood test to be low and have them worry me about how they don't like my levels. I will be positive and just keep testing and hope my levels are good if I am preg.


----------



## addie25

yayay we are getting nikki a cat tower hide out!!! She had one in our last house and we lost some of the pieces and she loved that thing. It's like a cat tree house!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've started bleeding girls so I'm having a night out from BnB. I've had bad lower back pain all day and bleeding has started this evening. I'm bummed big time as you may all well imagine and need some time to let the shock and the sadness sink in.

Luna Good Luck my love :thumbup: I can't wait to hear your next update:hugs: xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all, sorry I've not been chatty but I've been trying to get organised for my sis's arrival on Wednesday.

I can't wait for Luna's news when I catch up tomorrow :happydance:

Hope everyone is well and happy :hugs::kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> Real quick between contractions, but they induced me last night due to having too many PE factors suddenly. I've been on pitocin for about 16 hours now and contractions are getting stronger. I have no idea how dilated I am or anything or how soon things will really progress... I think next time I update it will be to announce a birth!
> 
> Love you all
> 
> JEEZ!! Good luck!!! Can't wait to see photosClick to expand...

:shock: wishing you and LO all the best :kiss:


Holly--> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I've started bleeding girls so I'm having a night out from BnB. I've had bad lower back pain all day and bleeding has started this evening. I'm bummed big time as you may all well imagine and need some time to let the shock and the sadness sink in.
> 
> Luna Good Luck my love :thumbup: I can't wait to hear your next update:hugs: xxxx

B I have no words I am so sorry. I fully understand you need a night off bnb. We are all here for you and thinking of you. If it's not a full period flow maybe it can be normal bleeding. My doctor did say 80% of women bleed in pregnancy. Rest up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

:( :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh B - you do what you want! Life is so unfair sometimes... I hope (as you do) it's a random and isolated event, for now. Look after yourself :hugs: :hugs: 

Luna - good luck, I hope you and your boy are just grand when you next speak to us! 

Have just caught up and forgot all what I had to say because of Luna and B's posts. I love you all equally. Oh molls - he's truly beautituous :cloud9: glad you got to catch up!


----------



## Crunchie

:hugs: monkey x


----------



## poas

I'm so sorry B xx


----------



## Essie

B :hugs: x


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany!!!! I'm so sorry! I really hope this is just a nasty scare and your scan next week shows good news. I love you, we ALL love you!!


----------



## addie25

I agree with Sara I hope the scan shows all is well and this is just norma pregnancy bleeding.


----------



## addie25

:hi: Newbie I see you lurking. How are you!?


----------



## x-ginge-x

oh B :( :hug: xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou for your hugs everyone, this little monkey needs hugs tonight :hugs: I've had a good big dribbly cry on dh's shoulder, he's really sad about it too :cry: and am breathing again. Thanks Addie for the happy statistic, and yes the bleeding alone wouldn't worry me so much but I've had a terrible lower back pain all day and it's still raging the other side of 2 paracetomol so the two and two together is poofuckness :nope: It's stopping me sleeping, and my tummy feels crampy too now but that could just be from the nervous stress of this evening. I've sooooo been here before, I'm about to get my 4th t-shirt! When do I get to miscarriage elite?:haha:

I get rather practical about these things, I really need to find out whether it's ectopic asap and then purge myself of the impostor. I can't believe what a sought after position _'being Emily'_ is, all these sneaky wrong beans trying to wheedle their way in under false pretences! They all want to be Emily but none of them cut the mustard:shrug:

I'm going to go and eat a chocolate brownie right now :devil:

And then I'll be back to tell you what I got at the street fair because I did have a really lovely day, it was just tonight it all went horrible!


----------



## addie25

B u r still going to the scan on the 20th to see what's up tho rt u haven't canceled that? Can't wait to hear what u got at the fair monkey I wish I was in France so I could give u a real live hug!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For Holly I got;

2 teddy bears, a blue one and a brown one

4 little plastic pig figurines

A Fisher Price wind up musical television, but an ancient one from about the 1970's, she just loved it so I had to get it! :dohh:

A little enamel bucket she also fell in love with :shrug:

One of those blue and red balls you put yellow shapes through holes in (then can't get them out again easily :haha:)

ALL FOR 4 euros!

And I got myself a pinky coloured silk scarf, it's a Pierre Cardin one so very posh for me, but I liked the colours


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> For Holly I got;
> 
> 2 teddy bears, a blue one and a brown one
> 
> 4 little plastic pig figurines
> 
> A Fisher Price wind up musical television, but an ancient one from about the 1970's, she just loved it so I had to get it! :dohh:
> 
> A little enamel bucket she also fell in love with :shrug:
> 
> One of those blue and red balls you put yellow shapes through holes in (then can't get them out again easily :haha:)
> 
> ALL FOR 4 euros!
> 
> And I got myself a pinky coloured silk scarf, it's a Pierre Cardin one so very
> posh for me, but I liked the colours

Wow B u made out great!!!! That scarf sounds so pretty I love scarves! Sounds like a really fun day.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all! :wave: i've been in lurk mode most of the weekend, but i had to chime in for you b. i'm like addie, i so wish i could be there for a real hug right now. nuv u tons! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi there addie! :hi: i'm back home from mom's. i stopped on the way home to get krispy kreme :blush: i haven't had one in so loooong, i guess i was craving them :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B u r still going to the scan on the 20th to see what's up tho rt u haven't canceled that? Can't wait to hear what u got at the fair monkey I wish I was in France so I could give u a real live hug!:hugs:

Aww thanks Addie :hugs: Yeah the plan was to go into town and have girly lunch tomorrow but my mum now says I should rest at home while they go in with Holly, but I don't want to miss out on precious family time if it's not going to change anything, I see so little of my family as it is. I guess we'll play it by ear tomorrow, see how I feel:shrug: I don't think bed rest ever really corrected an already occuring mc, it just makes the victim grumpier at missing out on fun stuff into the bargain!:growlmad: Anyway, thought I might try to get a scan in town tomorrow at the same time...but will probably just wait til Tuesday if I'm not in agony.

My chocolate brownie was delicious :munch:


----------



## addie25

B I agree go spend time with ur family and enjoy their company.


----------



## addie25

Newbie that's a yummy craving to have :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Newbs for de-lurking to send me love! :hugs:

I'm off to try to sleep now, while the paracetomol is working :thumbup: 

Thanks for your huggles again everyone :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Still no baby :(
Pitocin didn't work. Horrendous contractions and my cervix did nothing. So I had to endure contractions for ten hours with no progress... :cry:
They took me off and have started cytotec, a cervix softening drug. More drugs. Hopefully it opens my cervix, otherwise its a c section for me.

I'm beyond depressed about the whole thing. I just hope my boy comes out okay, otherwise I might lose my mind.


----------



## Mollykins

Omg Bethany.... Luna.... Big :hugs: my nuv bugs.


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Luna I'm sorry baby will be fine though hang in there x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Luna I just came on hoping for an announcement. The cytotec is bound to work, it's pretty vicious stuff but at least effective, so baby will be here soon. But you must be EXHAUSTED from hours of contractions :nope: Thinking of you so much, I know this is so not what you wanted :hug:xxxx


----------



## addie25

Luna I'm so sorry this is taking so long. Baby will come out ok tho don't worry.

It's 1:40am and can not sleep.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well morning girls, through thick and through thin, we shall all be ok :flower:

I slept surprisingly well, of course I dreamt all night I was bleeding but then I do often lack inspiration for my dreams and just take the literal option! I've woken up feeling like someone has been using my lower back for goal training and slamming balls into it all night :wacko: But apart from that I'm fine, I know there'll be lots more tears to come at my pity party moments but the general notion of losing this baby has sunk in and it's like I've just rearranged the bricks of my future into a different shape, the bricks are still as colourful, simply a different arrangement :shrug: 

Ha ha my mum has just brought Holly to my bed, she didn't want me lifting her out the cot, and now she's making up breakfast in bed- I could milk this :haha: 

Oh and Holly loves her new teddy bears :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

B :hugs: I want to stay positive for you and say wait for yor scan but you know your own body. I'm glad your mum is looking after you, enjoy your snuggles with Holly. Are you still planning to go out today or are you staying in?


----------



## poas

Such poo sticks on here. B, I second Essie, you know your body better than anyone-you've shown that on the time I've known you on here!
At least you have your mum there, that must be some comfort and should afford you some time to grieve. 
Luna, I hope everything is going better since you last posted, I think this thread has well and truly proven that with pregnancy and beyond-there is not a great deal we can plan.
Big hugs to you both xx


----------



## mummyApril

It really is so sad on here today B and Luna you have both been in my mind all night! B I'm glad you have the comfort of your mum also everyone feels a bit better to cry with their mum I'm just sorry you have to go through this pain, you are such a strong woman but I'm sending you more hugs and love anyway! Xxx
Luna I really hope you have had your son without anymore complications! Boys are so naughty! X


----------



## mummyApril

My poor Faye isn't very well she has a terrible croupe sounding cough! Stupid parents that send their children to school ill :( Fayes always the one who gets the coughs and colds from school I am seriously thinking about putting a drip in her arm and draining orange juice into her lol! Vitamins just aren't cracking it, I blame the fact I couldn't breast feed her for long!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks girls :hugs: Well my mum thinks I should stay at home but I poo pooed the idea since they'll be gone tomorrow and one day of bedrest won't help anything! And one condition of a pregnancy at the moment for me is that it's a robust one, since I simply have to spend all day bending and lifting a heavy toddler, so I can't be doing with a weedy bean :shrug: And, at the risk of sounding shallow, a pair of new boots for the autumn might cheer me up a bit :haha: And lunch in a nice restaurant with my mum and niece will deffo cheer me up! I've possibly turned into a bit of a cynical bitch over the course of 2011 :twisted:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> My poor Faye isn't very well she has a terrible croupe sounding cough! Stupid parents that send their children to school ill :( Fayes always the one who gets the coughs and colds from school I am seriously thinking about putting a drip in her arm and draining orange juice into her lol! Vitamins just aren't cracking it, I blame the fact I couldn't breast feed her for long!

April I despise people who even step foot in public when they're ill! When I worked and got the crowded train in Paris I would send darts of hate out to people coughing near me :haha: I'm so tolerant! Hope Faye gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And April I don't think not breastfeeding for long enough causes winter colds when they're older so don't beat yourself up about it! Dss the elder was bottlefed from birth and is never sick!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah Bethany no way are you a cynical bitch nor are you shallow! I think a pair of boots is definitely a good idea and maybe a jumper and some trousers and a bag! After all you NEED a new outfit for autumn hey? Lol, after all you've gone through this year you should be making yourself feel better the way you know you can lunch sounds lovely too, make sure you have some amazing dessert :) xx


----------



## poas

I agree on bf thing, Harri was formula fed from around 6/8 weeks and is rarely ill, but my cousins boy was bf till 18months and catches everything going.


----------



## babyhopes2010

just popping into to give hugs to B,Luna and Lissy as ur in need of some turtle loving :kiss: xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly is cooking me plastic food so I'd better go and nom it with her :munch: 

Happy Mondays all xxxxx Think I might go have myself a caffeinated :coffee:!


----------



## poas

Thanks Clare, but I am just being a strop-I feel like a right bag for moaning-I will try not to do so anymore.....I will TRY :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Thanks Clare, but I am just being a strop-I feel like a right bag for moaning-I will try not to do so anymore.....I will TRY :)

Id be the same.im already fed up:haha:
iv been preg still lastyear!!!:haha:


----------



## poas

Lol, not long now you should come down and shock me into labour!


----------



## new mummy2010

First off Bethany massivo hugs for you my petal + make sure you enjoy the rest of your mummytime, I'm not going to say don't worry its all ok its normal blah blah ,cos I'm guessing by now one kows ones own body , I am deeply pissed off and sad for you and DH though xx xx




TrinityMom said:


> Just nipping in to say I survived the party...just!!! More kids than the number that rsvp'ed arrived and my one best friend and her 3 kids didn't arrive...and no bbm to apologise :nope:
> 
> The weather was BEAUTIFUL and the kids had a ball in the pool. My house looks like a tip, Toine got a brilliant haul (including a cinderella nightie because one mum thought he was a girl :dohh:...he's new at the school). I will post pics when FIL puts them up on FB. I had a good time chatting with friends I haven't seen for ages and with moms from Toine's new school which was good
> 
> DH is ready to kill the kids. He's assembling new beds because the furniture from Zimbabwe arrive just before the party (great timing :dohh:). I haven't eaten 1 thing that can be identified as food today, and now we are getting pizza for dinner because DH and I are both exhausticated :blush:


Trin AH0o0Y THERE MATEY!! Sounds like you had a swell time at the party and that Toine got lots of lovely gifts apart from the nightdress lmao! Bit poofuckery about your BF though hey , how are you coping with the voms and such like?



Sarachka said:


> 7:35 pm and I'm off to bed! This is kicking my ass!

Sezi no word of a lie me ,lee + nate were in bed (watching tv mind but very very tired) for 6.12 last night !



LunaLady said:


> Still no baby :(
> Pitocin didn't work. Horrendous contractions and my cervix did nothing. So I had to endure contractions for ten hours with no progress... :cry:
> They took me off and have started cytotec, a cervix softening drug. More drugs. Hopefully it opens my cervix, otherwise its a c section for me.
> 
> I'm beyond depressed about the whole thing. I just hope my boy comes out okay, otherwise I might lose my mind.

Luna hun massive hugs for the sucky time ya having flower, I'm sure he will be here soon even maybe already as I write this post(as I quoted it all in the. Wee hours this morning when feeding but never got to finish replys)


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Lol, not long now you should come down and shock me into labour!

id love to:haha:

iv been havingprobs with my eyesight on and off so i limit my driving so cant come see you :(

i will def see u b4 christmas :)


----------



## Mollykins

My baby is 23 minutes away from being 1 week old. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

B, you are so strong and so brave. :hugs: Enjoy your retail therapy with mummy and family. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly that has come around so fast!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Molly that has come around so fast!

I know. :sad2:


----------



## firstbaby25

OMG Molly - it sure doesn't feel like a week :shock: 

B i don't think you are shallow at all - anything that might take your mind off it/make you smile is probably worth a try! I know what you say is true there may be many more pity parties to come, I have a few but then I don't cry in them and I find that odd! But have them we must :friend: I hope you have a lovely time with your mum and your niece.

Just in work for me. Had some very weird spotting considering I am cd 22 probably juyst my body telling me it can't have kids. I'll never learn though! It is odd to have it regularly with no know cause :shrug:. I hope Adam works overtime so I can watch the rest of teen dada and then 16 and pregnant that I have been recrding :) Just 8 hours hard graft first!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Nothing much to report from my side...other than I can't eat pizza and junk food...the voms returned BIG time :sick: I felt better afterwards tho so it was probably a good thing. I'm on an EXTREME health food kick this week...feel like I need to detox!

I read on Luna's FB that she was having an induction?? Better go back and catch up


----------



## TrinityMom

Beffany! I have no words :nope: I'm just so sorry and I'm here for you or on bbm. BIG love
https://www.lilmsglitter.com/images1/MonkeyHugs-LMG1.gifhttps://cuteadorable.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/monkey-hugs-kitten.jpghttps://pixdaus.com/pics/1219460468cHmQiUb.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin for monkey hugs! I'm just waiting for a scan :shock:-we chanced dropping in and they said they'd see me straight away :thumbup: It's a blessing in disguise really, or I would have turned up wayyyyyy too hopeful tomorrow :dohh: There's a lady next to me whose bump is so big she must be here for her 49th week scan :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Here's a massive :hug: from Cara. I told her that lots of her turtle aunties were having a hard time right now and she wanted to send this.

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

B - :hugs: Practical and upbeat as ever :flower: *is full of admiration*


----------



## kit_cat

Luna..so sorry about the situation right now..10 hours of contractions with no reward is real poofuckery :nope: I hope your hard work comes to fruition soon my lovely and all of this will disappear when you look into your little fellow's eyes for the first time :hugs: Thinking about you :kiss:


----------



## addie25

April: As a teacher I hate when people send their kids to school sick. I call the parent up and say UM HELLO YOUR CHILD IS SICK AND HAS A TEMPERATURE COME BACK AND GET THEM!!!!!!!

B I m so sorry, my heart has been hurting all night thinking abou it. Did you say you got your scan done today? What did they say?

As for me it is 6:30 and I don't feel so good so I am once again awake. In 40 min DH will be up to give me a shot and then maybe I will be tired again and nap or go straight to my mom.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Baby looks perfect! :baby: Measuring 7 + 3 in the 54th percentile with healthy heartbeat. The lady said the bleeding is from the egg detaching which can also cause cramping, added to a retroverse uterus pressing on my kidneys. She told me to get into praying position on my knees when it hurts and no swimming unti my next scan! 

I don't know whether to believe it or not but :wohoo: just in case everything is ok!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Baby looks perfect! :baby: Measuring 7 + 3 in the 54th percentile with healthy heartbeat. The lady said the bleeding is from the egg detaching which can also cause cramping, added to a retroverse uterus pressing on my kidneys. She told me to get into praying position on my knees when it hurts and no swimming unti my next scan!
> 
> I don't know whether to believe it or not but :wohoo: just in case everything is ok!

OMGGGGGGGGG I KNEWWWWWWWWWWWWW IT B IF I COULD JUMP UP AND DOWN I WOULD I WOULD I WOULD!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

i was not going to post my pictures bc I was so sad about B but now that B has great news I will post my squinter


----------



## Essie

Bethany that's great news. I'm so happy baby is okay and has healthy heartbeat. I've been thinking of you all morning. :happydance: for your sticky bean


----------



## addie25

In person I can see it without squinting much but its faint. NOW I am not excited bc it is faint and I know its only been 4 days but till I get blood results I am not excited becauseeeeeeee i had a m/c last time with faint lines. Its super hard to see on comp I wish you girls were in my house bc I see it here wel :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to lunch with mum and niece now, no dessert for me :yipee:I sooo hope this isn't a mean joke...


----------



## addie25

This pic is a bit better. I hate tests tho they stink bc they don't tell me my levels and I am scared my levels will be low and I will have another m/c Friday is the day I find out for sure. I do have nausea. I have had it since yesterday but did not say anything bc I didn't think talking about preg symtoms was fitting to yesterdays events. I did not have that last IVF cycle so maybe that is a good sign.


----------



## addie25

ahhh where is everyone my heart is racing. I am not going to b scared it will be what it will be. The bloods will be good pma pma and babies will be healthy!!!!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Off to lunch with mum and niece now, no dessert for me :yipee:I sooo hope this isn't a mean joke...

Have fun and look at my squinter I am going nuts over here!!!


----------



## cassie04

Hi turtles! :hi:

Just nipping in to say howdy!

I have my bloods in a bit for down syndrome screening since they couldnt measure back of bebe's neck!

Im then off for a bit of shopping with a friend!

Il try and pop on later!

In a while crocodiles!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> View attachment 267420
> 
> 
> This pic is a bit better. I hate tests tho they stink bc they don't tell me my levels and I am scared my levels will be low and I will have another m/c Friday is the day I find out for sure. I do have nausea. I have had it since yesterday but did not say anything bc I didn't think talking about preg symtoms was fitting to yesterdays events. I did not have that last IVF cycle so maybe that is a good sign.


addie i can deffo see a faint line! now watch it get darker oover the next few days! fingers and toes crossed for you addie that this is your time!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

I couldnt help myself and i am sooo gonna be late for my appointment! but!

B :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

For your scan!

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

YAY and only 4 days in so I maybe if all is good it is TWINS!!! I cant get excited yet its 2 faint (and yea it's only 4 days) but last time scares me so only have a few days to go for blood tests and I will keep testing to see it get darker and try a digi tomorrow.


----------



## mummyApril

Omg Bethany I'm actually :crying: so bloody happy for you! I was hoping so bad it was all ok yay :)


----------



## mummyApril

Addie definitely see something and am on phone :)


----------



## mummyApril

I'm off to the doctors as I'm in a lot of pain with my stomach I don't kno whether its my muscles or another uterine infection 5 weeks since op n still poofuckery


----------



## addie25

I told DH and he just grunted "ok" then I said whats your issue and he says "Its early in the morning and wayyyyy to early for an excited response" OK I understand that as I myself am not excited but you always imagine telling your husband you got a line meaning you most likely are preg n them getting excited. Well IVF and the last 2 pregnancies have taken that excitement away. Hopefully if I get good numbers Friday we can be excited together and I am going to get that CVS test earlier so we can have more time happy and not worried about health if I am preg.


----------



## Crunchie

Monkey !!!! toooooooooooooooot tooooooooooooot xxxx


----------



## addie25

AHAHAHHA I just texted my mom and this is how our conversation went.

ME "Hi mom want me to take you and dad to breakfast"
MOM "DID YOU PEE ON A STICK"
ME "YES but lets wait for blood test be4 we get excited"
MOM "OH of course but you got me addicted to those sticks"

AHAHHAHA my mom is addicted to those sticks bc of me she wants to know if I have used them. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Addieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I have all my fingers and toes crossed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Thanks me 2!!!

I can not believe ME POASA just wasted a stick. I only held the digi in pee for 5 seconds and then it didn't work bc directions say 20 seconds!!!!!! Oh well it woulda said something negative anyway this early and bothered me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Baby looks perfect! :baby: Measuring 7 + 3 in the 54th percentile with healthy heartbeat. The lady said the bleeding is from the egg detaching which can also cause cramping, added to a retroverse uterus pressing on my kidneys. She told me to get into praying position on my knees when it hurts and no swimming unti my next scan!
> 
> I don't know whether to believe it or not but :wohoo: just in case everything is ok!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> View attachment 267420
> 
> 
> This pic is a bit better. I hate tests tho they stink bc they don't tell me my levels and I am scared my levels will be low and I will have another m/c Friday is the day I find out for sure. I do have nausea. I have had it since yesterday but did not say anything bc I didn't think talking about preg symtoms was fitting to yesterdays events. I did not have that last IVF cycle so maybe that is a good sign.

:bfp: ok so ur not excited yet but i can be :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Yes u can be excited I will hold off till Friday!! Can't wait to take a digi tomorrow tho!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

line isnt strong enough for digi so dont get upset if its bfn atm,u didnt have ur hcg jab did you! so this must be the start of a true :bfp:


----------



## addie25

I know digi may not work but I'm a poasa and will try anyway!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

morning all! or rather, good afternoon! :wave: Bethany!!!! :wohoo: i am beyond thrilled for you!!! :happydance: I am so glad addie was right!! :hugs: no more nasty scares like that or bubba will be in big :trouble: when he/she arrives!

Addie, i saw a line... no squinting needed!

i think i am out. i started to get excited yesterday b/c i had slightly sore bbs on and off yesterday, but they stopped around bed time and mild cramps started. i woke at about 2am b/c of thunderstorms and decided to take my temp to confirm my suspicion that AF is nigh and it was a lousy 97.45. anything below 98 this late in the game = :nope: hey ho, on to october!


----------



## addie25

Newbie that does not mean you are out. Temp is so tricky if ur not sleeping 4 hours it changes. No a/f means ur in still. Ur testing Friday?


----------



## newbie_ttc

yep. if no af by friday, i am defo preggy bc that would be cd29, 16dpo. i never go that long... by my calculations, af should be here by wednesday :-k

edit: you are right about temps addie, b/c i took it again when i woke at 7 and it was 98.04. :amartass:


----------



## mummyApril

Newbie my temp was never even high when I was pregnant for weeks I worried about that! X


----------



## addie25

Yea I don't trust temps. I will cross my fingers and hope a/f does not arrive!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Newbie I've got my fingers crossed this is your month. 

Addie, I definitely see a squinter and I'm on my phone. Fingers crossed bloods on friday are good.


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks guys. i keep trying to stay positive but then i think, well at this point i'm either pg or not, and no amount of pma will make me a beanie if i'm not. i could test and put myself out of misery but i just can't bring myself to do it! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Thanks Essie and excited and anxious for Friday!

Newbie I understand not wanting to test. I would but that's bc im a poasa :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

B, I am catching from the few posts I have read that you are having a rough go of it, too. I'm so sorry my dear sweet turtle. I wish there was something to say to make it all better! I nuv you so :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Baby looks perfect! :baby: Measuring 7 + 3 in the 54th percentile with healthy heartbeat. The lady said the bleeding is from the egg detaching which can also cause cramping, added to a retroverse uterus pressing on my kidneys. She told me to get into praying position on my knees when it hurts and no swimming unti my next scan!
> 
> I don't know whether to believe it or not but :wohoo: just in case everything is ok!


woohooooooooooooooooooooooo ommmmmgggggggggg im so happy so happy so happy for you:happydance::happydance::cloud9::kiss::hugs::winkwink::thumbup::happydance::cry:thats me crying for you 




addie25 said:


> AHAHAHHA I just texted my mom and this is how our conversation went.
> 
> ME "Hi mom want me to take you and dad to breakfast"
> MOM "DID YOU PEE ON A STICK"
> ME "YES but lets wait for blood test be4 we get excited"
> MOM "OH of course but you got me addicted to those sticks"
> 
> AHAHHAHA my mom is addicted to those sticks bc of me she wants to know if I have used them. :haha::haha::haha:


ad's i see lines on all 3 :thumbup:your mom is too funny:dohh::haha:




newbie_ttc said:


> thanks guys. i keep trying to stay positive
> 
> but then i think, well at this point i'm either pg or not, and no amount of pma will make me a beanie if i'm not. i could test and put myself out of misery but i just can't bring myself to do it! :dohh:

:test::test::test:


----------



## LunaLady

Still pregnant. The cytotec is working slowly but surely. My cervix is opening. Pitocin will start up again later today. For now I am trying to sleep between the mini contractions.

Will update as I can!


----------



## LunaLady

Oh! Hayley, thanks for the multiquote to keep me up to date! I see B had a scan and baby looks just fine, snug as a bug? yay yay yay yay yay!!!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Yay so glad u all see lines now let's see if it gets darker and if I have good bloods. 

Good luck Molly!!!!!!:thumbup: You are doing great!!!


----------



## Essie

Luna glad to hear it's working, albeit slowly. You're doing great, and when you meet the little guy it'll be so worth it. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

B that's truly remarkable! I think it was the 'turtle hope' all over the world that sorted it for you :thumbup: is such a lovely news for the turtles, for once! I may have just gotten some PMA back. Sezi also wanted me to say that she is delighted as we used a text message to convey to each other this morning and she will be on later - i'm sure for proper congrats! 

Newbs sorry you feel like this, as you said to me though 'it just will not do' you can't be like that in TTC look at Sarachka she was just loast night saying that she had her eyes opened (although I used to be PMA and I am now like Sezi pre pregnancy!!) Your temp to me could mean anything *but * if it does mean you are getting :af: then we can at least be twins, my spotting hasn't stopped and well, i'm a spotting cynic I am only CD24 so I think it's the straggler gods aligning once again! 

Addie I need to find pics, I saw something on the 3rd photo! Well done you! I hope for more good news come Friday :yipee:


----------



## new mummy2010

Luna hope you have your lil man soon it must be really dragging for you now and i know its not how you wanted your pregnancy to end at all big hugs to you lovely xx


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!!! I hope a digi shows soon so I know levels are going up I will try one tomorrow.


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Baby looks perfect! :baby: Measuring 7 + 3 in the 54th percentile with healthy heartbeat. The lady said the bleeding is from the egg detaching which can also cause cramping, added to a retroverse uterus pressing on my kidneys. She told me to get into praying position on my knees when it hurts and no swimming unti my next scan!
> 
> I don't know whether to believe it or not but :wohoo: just in case everything is ok!
> 
> 
> woohooooooooooooooooooooooo ommmmmgggggggggg im so happy so happy so happy for you:happydance::happydance::cloud9::kiss::hugs::winkwink::thumbup::happydance::cry:thats me crying for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> AHAHAHHA I just texted my mom and this is how our conversation went.
> 
> ME "Hi mom want me to take you and dad to breakfast"
> MOM "DID YOU PEE ON A STICK"
> ME "YES but lets wait for blood test be4 we get excited"
> MOM "OH of course but you got me addicted to those sticks"
> 
> AHAHHAHA my mom is addicted to those sticks bc of me she wants to know if I have used them. :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ad's i see lines on all 3 :thumbup:your mom is too funny:dohh::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys. i keep trying to stay positive
> 
> but then i think, well at this point i'm either pg or not, and no amount of pma will make me a beanie if i'm not. i could test and put myself out of misery but i just can't bring myself to do it! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :test::test::test:Click to expand...

no pressure, eh? :haha: i might... maybe with tomorrow's fmu? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna - Godd luck! Hang on in there.... It will be so worth it :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Still pregnant. The cytotec is working slowly but surely. My cervix is opening. Pitocin will start up again later today. For now I am trying to sleep between the mini contractions.
> 
> Will update as I can!

hi luna! thanks for keeping us updated! i'm glad things are progressing with the cytotec :thumbup: hang in there girly! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just quickly since I'm about to feed and bathe Holly...

Blueberry pictures, the second shot shows the blueberry with my wedding ring I accidently swallowed last night which the doc said could have caused the bleeding and cramps
 



Attached Files:







import 034.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6









import 033.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## newbie_ttc

gorgeous b! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> i was not going to post my pictures bc I was so sad about B but now that B has great news I will post my squinter

Oh Addie that's so kind, I would loved to see your squinters whatever!:hugs: But thanks for the considerate thought. AND I DO SEE A LINE!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust: :dust: Back later to tell you all the juicy details of my scan:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Have you died it blue B for Blueberry? Or have they kindly colour co ordinated your fruit?


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Baby looks perfect! :baby: Measuring 7 + 3 in the 54th percentile with healthy heartbeat. The lady said the bleeding is from the egg detaching which can also cause cramping, added to a retroverse uterus pressing on my kidneys. She told me to get into praying position on my knees when it hurts and no swimming unti my next scan!
> 
> I don't know whether to believe it or not but :wohoo: just in case everything is ok!

Holly my darling!!! I got all tearful when Jaynie and Kit kindly texted me the fantastic news of your scan! I well up just thinking about it!!! i am beyond elated for you!!!Is that REALLY your wedding ring?!


----------



## addie25

Just beautiful B!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

B I am SOOOOO excited for you!! I'd told DH because he had a dream the other night that I started dreaming and I said I had to check in. He walked in and I was teary and he said 'sorry, did you lose it?' and I could say NO IT"S GOOD NEWS!!! :yipee:

Addie, I see lines :happydance:

Luna, big :hugs: and hang in there. Hopefully your little boy will be in your arms soon

Newbie, I have such a good feeling for you this month. I SO hope this is your month :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

:saywhat: did I read that right? your wedding ring??


----------



## poas

OMG! I'm so happy for you b xx


----------



## addie25

here is my afternoon wee

[/attach]
 



Attached Files:







digital.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Have you died it blue B for Blueberry? Or have they kindly colour co ordinated your fruit?

It's blue for my blueberry :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> here is my afternoon wee
> 
> [/attach]

OMG! OMG! OMG!:wohoo::fool::juggle::wohoo::yipee::yipee::headspin::rofl::dance::laugh2:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> here is my afternoon wee
> 
> [/attach]


adddddddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to pass out with too much emotion for one day!


----------



## addie25

DO U THINK ITS 2 EARLY FOR HORMONES 2 B THAT HIGH?? Sometimes high hormone that quick can b a tubal or chemical :shrug::shrug::shrug:

dont mean to be a pooper lol.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to pass out with too much emotion for one day!

I need a drink !!!!!


----------



## addie25

LOL my mom agrees with you! She needs a drink! But I told her not to get excited till levels come back I expect to see high levels since I got a digi at 4 days past transfer.


----------



## addie25

I AM TRYING SO HARD NOT TO GET EXCITEDDDDDD. IM EXCITED CAUTIOUSLY EXCITED!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poas

Gosh you two!! It's enough to send a girl into labour!
Not me though!haha, I actually wanted to ask, I have (for last two weeks) had occasional shooting pains in my lady garden...today they are fairly regular? I don't know what they are, I have no uti or anything like that? Any help?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Gosh you two!! It's enough to send a girl into labour!
> Not me though!haha, I actually wanted to ask, I have (for last two weeks) had occasional shooting pains in my lady garden...today they are fairly regular? I don't know what they are, I have no uti or anything like that? Any help?

Addie and I have been trying really hard to get you into labour Lissy!:winkwink: I thought a shock might do it, but no, so we decided maybe good news would burst your waters!:haha:


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> gosh you two!! It's enough to send a girl into labour!
> Not me though!haha, i actually wanted to ask, i have (for last two weeks) had occasional shooting pains in my lady garden...today they are fairly regular? I don't know what they are, i have no uti or anything like that? Any help?
> 
> addie and i have been trying really hard to get you into labour lissy!:winkwink: I thought a shock might do it, but no, so we decided maybe good news would burst your waters!:haha:Click to expand...

haha yes b we tried our best!!!!


----------



## poas

Well...maybe it's working? I have looked on here and it describes these pains as dilation and head engaging.........My inlaws are over from Francais on Wednesday so I'd hoped she may be out by then!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> DO U THINK ITS 2 EARLY FOR HORMONES 2 B THAT HIGH?? Sometimes high hormone that quick can b a tubal or chemical :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> dont mean to be a pooper lol.

I don't think it's the same with IVF though? I've read that a bfp at 5dpo can be because the egg has implanted before it reaches the uterus but isn't it all a bit more rapid the process with IVF? And the twin issue must make your levels higher I'm sure! AND digis are really sensitive so it doesn't take much to make them speaketh:thumbup: PMA! PMA! They are healthy happy babies just very keen to get started in life:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

wooooo Addie!! I recon you have higher hcg bc it's TWINSIES!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I AM TRYING SO HARD NOT TO GET EXCITEDDDDDD. IM EXCITED CAUTIOUSLY EXCITED!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And so you should be girl!!


----------



## addie25

I was thinking twins as well!!!! Oh pleaseeeeeee let hcg be high and babies healthy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Gosh you two!! It's enough to send a girl into labour!
> Not me though!haha, I actually wanted to ask, I have (for last two weeks) had occasional shooting pains in my lady garden...today they are fairly regular? I don't know what they are, I have no uti or anything like that? Any help?

I don't remember anything like that myself Lissy but from this thread I've seen that everyone has completely different pre-labour symptoms so it could be?:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to pass out with too much emotion for one day!

I forgot to say I spent the day being very cross with a poofucky imposter bean that would give you such a convincing pot :growlmad: Very glad I can stop being cross at your bean :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

oooh Holly the Rhythmic gymnastics world championships are being held this week in Montpellier, you should get yourself down there!


----------



## Essie

Addie! :happydance: 

Gosh so much good news on the turtle thread today. It's enough to make me :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't know Kate Middleton lost her baby? That's sad :cry: There really are some things wealth and fame can't change.

Ok for general information- 

My scan lady was very nice and I lay down and she put the gubbins on my tummy and said, "ah there it is, it looks beautiful, we'll have a closer look" so I had the vaginal thingummy wotsit and saw lots of angles of baby and the heartbeat and she said my ovaries were lovely :smug: She thinks I had an unfortunate coincidence of spotting and cramps at the same time but that in reality they were unrelated since my uterus is towards my back causing the cramps, and the bleeding is caused by the egg detaching, which I've yet to Google since I've no idea what that means! :blush: And the wedding ring is something to do with the word umbilical- she was using her best technical French and 'umbilical' is the only word I caught in her splurge :shrug: And that carrying Holly around is no danger, but that the changes in temperature at the pool could worsen the back pains and cause contractions, and to avoid it just for a little while- but babyswimmers is ok because it's not for long stretches at a time and in the warm baby pool and to put a dressing gown on when I come out and am dressing Holly. Oh and to get on my knees with my head down in what she called 'Mohammed position' if my back hurts! :haha: 

I haven't seen any blood all day so fx'd. And she said I could have some more blood but not to worry about it if I do! Yeah right :haha: So there you are, my scan story! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## mummyApril

i am so done with everything i cant take anymore sitting here crying struggling i just want to scream and run away im done


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> oooh Holly the Rhythmic gymnastics world championships are being held this week in Montpellier, you should get yourself down there!

Do you think I'm in with a chance for a medal?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i am so done with everything i cant take anymore sitting here crying struggling i just want to scream and run away im done

Aww April:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to pass out with too much emotion for one day!
> 
> I forgot to say I spent the day being very cross with a poofucky imposter bean that would give you such a convincing pot :growlmad: Very glad I can stop being cross at your bean :haha:Click to expand...

I was put out by the convincing pot too:growlmad:


----------



## addie25

B that is great she was so nice!!!!!

DH just texted me and said "I hope you are 3 people":haha:


----------



## addie25

April :hugs:I'm so sorry ur feeling so down. What can we do to help?


----------



## Essie

April :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

April I am so sorry sweetie. Would it maybe just be best for you to have a break for a while?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: ADDIE!!!! :wohoo: i wasn't expecting this so soon!! :happydance: u and b and really made my day so far! thanks girls! :hugs: is that twins i smell for you addie?! :flower:

april, :hugs: what's wrong petal?


----------



## mummyApril

hes walked out all because Fayes not well so i said i cant go to his dads! hes told his family that if i didnt go over he was leaving me, fine but hes taken the pram the carseat and Fayes birthday present he got as i didnt have the money at the time! didnt even say goodbye to his son! all i wanted was a family he is punishing me for something i cant control i am not taking my sick daughter out when she is ill! the things he said 3 kids 3 dads im a slapper, no wonder the girls dads were violent towards me etc i cant stop crying but i cant let the girls see me like this its so hard! i thought he was the one im such a dickhead!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> hes walked out all because Fayes not well so i said i cant go to his dads! hes told his family that if i didnt go over he was leaving me, fine but hes taken the pram the carseat and Fayes birthday present he got as i didnt have the money at the time! didnt even say goodbye to his son! all i wanted was a family he is punishing me for something i cant control i am not taking my sick daughter out when she is ill! the things he said 3 kids 3 dads im a slapper, no wonder the girls dads were violent towards me etc i cant stop crying but i cant let the girls see me like this its so hard! i thought he was the one im such a dickhead!

*April - plain and simple this is emotional abuse, a very serious form of abuse and you absolutely do not deserve this.*

Does he realise how immature and selfish he sounds? His behaviour is disgusting April. You and your girls and James deserve so much more. You can't have your girls growing up thinking that this is how men treat women and you can't let your gorgeous son grow up to be like his 'dad'. 

I'm so sorry sweet heart. Any man who would take a pram away from his son is despicable.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> here is my afternoon wee
> 
> [/attach]

addie! :grr: i just literally spat my tea out:rofl:

Oh wow wonderful news!

ANY NEWS ON LUNA? X


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh april! no one deserves to be talked to like that! You are an excellent mom. you made the right decision for faye! sounds like Jay is the type to go uncensored when he is angry, definitely not okay. i hope once he's had a chance to cool off he'll come back with everything. try to be strong in front of the kids :hugs: Men can be real :devil:'s sometimes.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hes walked out all because Fayes not well so i said i cant go to his dads! hes told his family that if i didnt go over he was leaving me, fine but hes taken the pram the carseat and Fayes birthday present he got as i didnt have the money at the time! didnt even say goodbye to his son! all i wanted was a family he is punishing me for something i cant control i am not taking my sick daughter out when she is ill! the things he said 3 kids 3 dads im a slapper, no wonder the girls dads were violent towards me etc i cant stop crying but i cant let the girls see me like this its so hard! i thought he was the one im such a dickhead!
> 
> *April - plain and simple this is emotional abuse, a very serious form of abuse and you absolutely do not deserve this.*
> 
> Does he realise how immature and selfish he sounds? His behaviour is disgusting April. You and your girls and James deserve so much more. You can't have your girls growing up thinking that this is how men treat women and you can't let your gorgeous son grow up to be like his 'dad'.
> 
> I'm so sorry sweet heart. Any man who would take a pram away from his son is despicable.Click to expand...

iv told him hes being immature and a bully, just didnt think hed ever do this, ever! i know i have to not ever take him back but that is hard especially when my girls adore him :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks newbie, iv got my madonna cd on and im singing so the girls think no different but they know something is wrong, i have let them down again i hope this doesnt affect them i really couldnt watch that!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hes walked out all because Fayes not well so i said i cant go to his dads! hes told his family that if i didnt go over he was leaving me, fine but hes taken the pram the carseat and Fayes birthday present he got as i didnt have the money at the time! didnt even say goodbye to his son! all i wanted was a family he is punishing me for something i cant control i am not taking my sick daughter out when she is ill! the things he said 3 kids 3 dads im a slapper, no wonder the girls dads were violent towards me etc i cant stop crying but i cant let the girls see me like this its so hard! i thought he was the one im such a dickhead!
> 
> *April - plain and simple this is emotional abuse, a very serious form of abuse and you absolutely do not deserve this.*
> 
> Does he realise how immature and selfish he sounds? His behaviour is disgusting April. You and your girls and James deserve so much more. You can't have your girls growing up thinking that this is how men treat women and you can't let your gorgeous son grow up to be like his 'dad'.
> 
> I'm so sorry sweet heart. Any man who would take a pram away from his son is despicable.Click to expand...
> 
> iv told him hes being immature and a bully, just didnt think hed ever do this, ever! i know i have to not ever take him back but that is hard especially when my girls adore him :cry:Click to expand...


I'm so sorry you're going through this with such a tiny baby.


----------



## mummyApril

should i answer his calls?


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> thanks newbie, iv got my madonna cd on and im singing so the girls think no different but they know something is wrong, i have let them down again i hope this doesnt affect them i really couldnt watch that!

u could never let them down april. regardless of what happens in your relationship you guys have each other and now a beautiful baby boy to add to the mix. try not to beat yourself up. as long as you do the best you can, what more do you have to give? no one is perfect and sh*t happens. it's how you respond to those things that shape you and your children's lives. Big :hug: for you, my dear. u really don't deserve all this


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> :wohoo: ADDIE!!!! :wohoo: i wasn't expecting this so soon!! :happydance: u and b and really made my day so far! thanks girls! :hugs: is that twins i smell for you addie?! :flower:
> 
> april, :hugs: what's wrong petal?

I know I hope it turns out well!! Healthy sticky babies! funny how dh said he hopes I'm 3 people LOL


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hes walked out all because Fayes not well so i said i cant go to his dads! hes told his family that if i didnt go over he was leaving me, fine but hes taken the pram the carseat and Fayes birthday present he got as i didnt have the money at the time! didnt even say goodbye to his son! all i wanted was a family he is punishing me for something i cant control i am not taking my sick daughter out when she is ill! the things he said 3 kids 3 dads im a slapper, no wonder the girls dads were violent towards me etc i cant stop crying but i cant let the girls see me like this its so hard! i thought he was the one im such a dickhead!
> 
> *April - plain and simple this is emotional abuse, a very serious form of abuse and you absolutely do not deserve this.*
> 
> Does he realise how immature and selfish he sounds? His behaviour is disgusting April. You and your girls and James deserve so much more. You can't have your girls growing up thinking that this is how men treat women and you can't let your gorgeous son grow up to be like his 'dad'.
> 
> I'm so sorry sweet heart. Any man who would take a pram away from his son is despicable.Click to expand...
> 
> iv told him hes being immature and a bully, just didnt think hed ever do this, ever! i know i have to not ever take him back but that is hard especially when my girls adore him :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you're going through this with such a tiny baby.Click to expand...

thanks hun guess its time to be mum and dad again but il be stronger than before x


----------



## mummyApril

thats exactly what im going to do no more men for me ever! dont trust a single one of them now x


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> should i answer his calls?

i'd answer only if i thought he was in a better head space. but if he is calling to attack u more, then let him be


----------



## addie25

April I agree it's verbal abuse! You do not deserve that and should not tolerate it. You have enough on your plate you don't need to deal with this. You are a strong woman you will will figure this out.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: ADDIE!!!! :wohoo: i wasn't expecting this so soon!! :happydance: u and b and really made my day so far! thanks girls! :hugs: is that twins i smell for you addie?! :flower:
> 
> april, :hugs: what's wrong petal?
> 
> I know I hope it turns out well!! Healthy sticky babies! funny how dh said he hopes I'm 3 peoLe LOLClick to expand...

that made me gush! soo sweet that dh of yours :)


----------



## mummyApril

dam heart palpitations have started now i hate them :/


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hes walked out all because Fayes not well so i said i cant go to his dads! hes told his family that if i didnt go over he was leaving me, fine but hes taken the pram the carseat and Fayes birthday present he got as i didnt have the money at the time! didnt even say goodbye to his son! all i wanted was a family he is punishing me for something i cant control i am not taking my sick daughter out when she is ill! the things he said 3 kids 3 dads im a slapper, no wonder the girls dads were violent towards me etc i cant stop crying but i cant let the girls see me like this its so hard! i thought he was the one im such a dickhead!
> 
> *April - plain and simple this is emotional abuse, a very serious form of abuse and you absolutely do not deserve this.*
> 
> Does he realise how immature and selfish he sounds? His behaviour is disgusting April. You and your girls and James deserve so much more. You can't have your girls growing up thinking that this is how men treat women and you can't let your gorgeous son grow up to be like his 'dad'.
> 
> I'm so sorry sweet heart. Any man who would take a pram away from his son is despicable.Click to expand...
> 
> iv told him hes being immature and a bully, just didnt think hed ever do this, ever! i know i have to not ever take him back but that is hard especially when my girls adore him :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:sorry he is being such a jerk:growlmad:
u certainly dont deserve to be treated any less than the princess you are :kiss: x


----------



## mummyApril

not sure about princess lol but bless u xx


----------



## addie25

April all women should b treated like a Princess!!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Oh April I'm sorry he's being such a pillock. He really doesn't deserve you, and o say those things is downright wrong and unacceptable. You are a wonderful mother, you haven't let your children down at all. You, the girls and James all deserve better than a man who treats you like that :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Essie x


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> April all women should b treated like a Princess!!! :hugs::thumbup:

Nope! A princess! nothing less :growlmad:

Infact he should be spoiling you now you are a great mummy to ur children and youve just had another LO. xx


----------



## poas

What a douche. You have raised two beautiful girls and now you have a beautiful son, you can provide them with more than enough love, and really-that is the important thing. What a lowlife to say about the girls dads, I'm actually fuming on your behalf, big hugs xxx


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> April all women should b treated like a Princess!!! :hugs::thumbup:
> 
> Nope! A princess! nothing less :growlmad:
> 
> Infact he should be spoiling you now you are a great mummy to ur children and youve just had another LO. xxClick to expand...

im obviously not worth it to him :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> April all women should b treated like a Princess!!! :hugs::thumbup:
> 
> Nope! A princess! nothing less :growlmad:
> 
> Infact he should be spoiling you now you are a great mummy to ur children and youve just had another LO. xxClick to expand...
> 
> im obviously not worth it to him :shrug:Click to expand...

because he is devoid of adult mature emotions. I really wouldn't waste your emotions on worrying about HIS opinion. It's NOTHING. HE is nothing!


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou girls I'm not crying anymore I don't know what I'd do without you all! Xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi guys, this is filmed in my parent's home town for the British Heart Foundation- 'your best kiss' where in the second part my niece tells her story (in brief- she was given the kiss of life which allowed her to be kept alive in a coma, which she came out of and had heart surgery after, this was 2yrs ago) She has just returned from a run around my village this evening and starts Uni in less than a month, miracles can happen :thumbup:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_cjAZoSZ44


----------



## Sarachka

LOUIS SMITH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've worn his Olympic Medal! He's our Peterborough Olympic HERO!


----------



## HollyMonkey

April this has been going on a long time, I really hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou B I'll be ok, I have to be, he is bringing the pram and carseat back and then were going to talk about when he can see James, I think its gone so far that all I want is for him to be a father to his son I don't need anything else x


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> hes walked out all because Fayes not well so i said i cant go to his dads! hes told his family that if i didnt go over he was leaving me, fine but hes taken the pram the carseat and Fayes birthday present he got as i didnt have the money at the time! didnt even say goodbye to his son! all i wanted was a family he is punishing me for something i cant control i am not taking my sick daughter out when she is ill! the things he said 3 kids 3 dads im a slapper, no wonder the girls dads were violent towards me etc i cant stop crying but i cant let the girls see me like this its so hard! i thought he was the one im such a dickhead!

Oh April, you don't deserve this :nope: I'm so sorry


----------



## addie25

Agreed April you deserve so much better!!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ughh I've been Googling eggs detaching and it's frightened me about mc! NO MORE GOOGLE! :fool: I'm calming myself with the knowledge that once there's a heart beat the risk of mc falls a little bit. Come to mumma little blue man https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Ughh I've been Googling eggs detaching and it's frightened me about mc! NO MORE GOOGLE! :fool: I'm calming myself with the knowledge that once there's a heart beat the risk of mc falls a little bit. Come to mumma little blue man https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

Aww B NO MORE GOOGLE GOOGLE STINKS AND IS NOT FULLY FACTUAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Little blue man is doing great!!!!


----------



## addie25

So I sent an e-mail to the doctors office (the lady in the lab who works with the embryos (she is so nice we always e-mail back and 4th) and I told her I got positive tests. Maybe she will have me come in be4 Friday for blood test. We shall see. I do not mind waiting till Friday tho bc my levels should be nice and high by then.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Thankyou B I'll be ok, I have to be, he is bringing the pram and carseat back and then were going to talk about when he can see James, I think its gone so far that all I want is for him to be a father to his son I don't need anything else x

Certainly for the moment that sounds right- things may change but you need to have a calm environment for James and the girls, and yourself of course!


----------



## poas

I'm sorry to prattle on, but does the dilation thing make sense to you turts for the stabbing pains in hoohaa? They are still happening quite often and mild ctx?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Addie, times of big wobble for me! PMA! PMA! I might get my ticker back in a PMA bid!

I hope Luna's ok, she's going to be one tired mumsie after the birth!


----------



## addie25

That makes sense to me. Why dont you let ur doctor know what you are feeling and see what he/she says it is bc that would be so exciting if you r in labour!!!!


----------



## poas

addie25 said:


> That makes sense to me. Why dont you let ur doctor know what you are feeling and see what he/she says it is bc that would be so exciting if you r in labour!!!!

I don't really have community midwife and cant be full labour as doesnt hurt enough so I don't want to call l&d for advice...agghh...patience is not a virtue I have mastered!


----------



## addie25

hahahah the lady in the lab got back to me and said "bad you, you are not supposed to cheat we are supposed to tell you" lol she is 2 funny!!!


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> That makes sense to me. Why dont you let ur doctor know what you are feeling and see what he/she says it is bc that would be so exciting if you r in labour!!!!
> 
> I don't really have community midwife and cant be full labour as doesnt hurt enough so I don't want to call l&d for advice...agghh...patience is not a virtue I have mastered!Click to expand...

Hopefully it turns into labour!!!!!! PMA PMA!!!!!!


----------



## poas

I think I'm being overly pma, I told oh about you and B and he's like-great,now you should have the baby and make it a hat trick day!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I'm sorry to prattle on, but does the dilation thing make sense to you turts for the stabbing pains in hoohaa? They are still happening quite often and mild ctx?

Head engaging sounds more likely:thumbup:


----------



## poas

Thanks Trin, they were the 2 things people said, but I thought bubs wouldnt engage till full on labour....you wouldnt think I'd done this before eh?!


----------



## TrinityMom

The interwebs are poofuck crapsticks tonight so to stop my blood pressure going through the roof I'm going to say goodnight 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

Night Trin....my bump sounds like it's croaking or something....really odd,just on one side.....I think I am going to give birth to a frog guys!


----------



## addie25

Oh mya frog baby :shrug: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Night Trin....my bump sounds like it's croaking or something....really odd,just on one side.....I think I am going to give birth to a frog guys!

That will be the French influence in your family- Holly croaks from time to time :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Trin and Bethany I will never close the door just yet but I am definitely not with him when he's like this me the girls and James like you said only need calm x


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Night Trin....my bump sounds like it's croaking or something....really odd,just on one side.....I think I am going to give birth to a frog guys!
> 
> That will be the French influence in your family- Holly croaks from time to time :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I've got me a ticker again, still feeling scardey cat though! My original date was 7+2which I changed to 7+4 to be like Trin and I've now put to the official measure from the scan of 7+3.


----------



## newbie_ttc

welcome back blueberry! :awww: :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy esme is meant to be a turtle I think she's confused lol!


----------



## mummyApril

Night Trin :hugs:


----------



## poas

So am I lol, it's such a weird noise, I thought it was wind gurgling to start with but its definitely when she moves!


----------



## addie25

Ahahahahahhahahah the lady in the lab just e-mailed me and goes "ept must reallllllly love you!" 

ahahah yes they do bc i am a poasa!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

for sh*ts and giggles


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddybyes now too, to try and chillax and make baby grow big and strong even if my uterus is falling out my bum and there is a great big hole where an egg flew out of me last night. As you can see I'm still none the wiser about this egg detachment business, but if there's one thing Google has at least taught me, it's to worry about it alot :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hahahah worry about it a lot that was funny b. Go to sleep your baby is just fine. Heathy and happy!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

rest well b :hugs:

Nighty night trin! (btw - i hope u saved me a slice of cake, matey! :winkwink:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks guys for all your lovely support and hugs, like April I'd be very lost without you all :hugs: xxxxxxxx :kiss: Goodnight all xxxxx

Luna I'm thinking of you in my dreams tonight xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my word..it's all kicked off on here today! I've been trying my bestest to keep up over the course of the day but haven't been able to comment. So.......

Bethany..again, I'm beyond ecstatic for you about your scan, it really is the best news :hugs:

Addie.. OMG!! Wow girl, that's one early BFP (maybe not as it's IVF:shrug:) I'm even more excited than I was and that's saying something!! Can't wait to see the progression as I know you won't have done peeing on sticks :happydance: That was very kind and sensitive of you regarding not posting in case it upset B.

Lissy..ok, Esme is being a little rascal..doesn't she know we're waiting??? 

Luna..you're on the home straight surely by now, nearly there my lovely :hugs:

Newbiedoobeedooooo...could this be the month?? You've been quiet about it so I haven't been excited about it as I'm sure you'd said you thought you'd missed the eggy buuuuuuuuuuuuut, there is hope :happydance: I'm keeping my feet on the ground right now but remain cautiously optimistic :thumbup:

April.. *sigh* the only thing that Jay seems to be showing you time and time again is that he's not what you need. Anyone who showed me that level of disrespect and nastiness would not remain in my life. I know it may be easy for me to say but I really can't stand hearing those things he said to you and I'd bet it's not the first time. Being brought down like that is not something you expect from your OH and the father of your new born baby. It's James he's letting down the most - what example? I'm sorry if this is too blunt my lovely and of course whatever you do in the long run will be supported wholeheartedly by us all but just know that you are worth a million times more than this and so are your beautiful, perfect children.

Jaynie, Sezi, Trin, Molly, Crunchie, Clare, Emandi, Essie and everyone else...:hi:

Lots of love to you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

HI KIT!!!!!!!! You are correct I will not be done weeing!!!! :haha: As the lady is the lab said " I am keeping EPT in business!" I can't wait for Friday now I expect a high number but still a bit scared since last time didn't go so well :shrug: The line is already darker than it was last IVF cycle. And you are correct it is still a bit early for an IVF big fat positive but maybe that means twins!!!!!!!! Normally people get it on day 5 or 6 I got it day 4 today. Praying this is our healthy baby(s)


----------



## addie25

Can everyone cross their fingers that I start :sick: it would make me happy and make me feel pregnant!!


----------



## Essie

Addie, I wish you days full of voms :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hiya Kit! I'd missed your comments on today, so glad u got a minute to post! How's my darling turtle niece today? :awww: oh, and how are you too? :haha: funny how we sometimes forget about the moms once baby arrives. 

oh kit, how i hope this is the magic cycle! [-o&lt; did i mention my due date would be my mom's birthday if we did manage to catch that elusive eggy. how's that for a bday present, her very 1st grandchild! let's see my brother top that! :smug: :haha:

to be honest, my head is telling me it's a no this round, but until AF arrives my little heart simply manages to :ignore: those cramps i've been getting since yesterday or my temperature drop. even if i got a bfn at this point, i'd still cling to that shred of hope. we will know for sure one way or the other by the end of the week :dance:


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley..I'm loving all the pics you've BBMd of Nate..so gorgeous but I'm not great at commenting yet. Bear with me! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Ginge..as above regarding your horsey pics. They are so lovely :cloud9: reminds me of Shrub! I will get myself into the way of BBMing soon


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Can everyone cross their fingers that I start :sick: it would make me happy and make me feel pregnant!!

may the gods of the voms come over you like a mighty wave, and hold on tight for at least several weeks, or until a confirmed scan! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Can everyone cross their fingers that I start :sick: it would make me happy and make me feel pregnant!!

Addie...I wish you a massive bout of the voms :haha:


----------



## addie25

YAY thank you. I know its 2 early for voms but I want them I want them I want them!!!!:hissy::hissy: Im worried that I am not nauseas anymore!!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hiya Kit! I'd missed your comments on today, so glad u got a minute to post! How's my darling turtle niece today? :awww: oh, and how are you too? :haha: funny how we sometimes forget about the moms once baby arrives.
> 
> oh kit, how i hope this is the magic cycle! [-o&lt; did i mention my due date would be my mom's birthday if we did manage to catch that elusive eggy. how's that for a bday present, her very 1st grandchild! let's see my brother top that! :smug: :haha:
> 
> to be honest, my head is telling me it's a no this round, but until AF arrives my little heart simply manages to :ignore: those cramps i've been getting since yesterday or my temperature drop. even if i got a bfn at this point, i'd still cling to that shred of hope. we will know for sure one way or the other by the end of the week :dance:

Hello m'love :wave:

Cara is fabulous thanks - a big girl sleeping well in her big cot now! She's 9 weeks old today :shock: :cry: I am also pretty good thanks for asking :thumbup:
Wow, how amazing would that be to have your due date as your mum's b'day!! Let's hope..[-o&lt; How many DPO are you right now?


----------



## addie25

What a big girl she is sleeping in her own bed!! 9 weeks :cloud9: That went sooooo fast!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good gracious! I know they tell you that as you don't lose any hair during pregnancy, you lose it afterwards but really.......I'm going to be bald soon :blush: My house looks like it's been recarpeted with a dark brown mohair carpet and my hoover fell over with it's legs in the air because it was so choked up with my long hairs! 

Could bald be the new brunette do you think? :-k


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Good gracious! I know they tell you that as you don't lose any hair during pregnancy, you lose it afterwards but really.......I'm going to be bald soon :blush: My house looks like it's been recarpeted with a dark brown mohair carpet and my hoover fell over with it's legs in the air because it was so choked up with my long hairs!
> 
> Could bald be the new brunette do you think? :-k

HAHAH it could be the new brunette!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> What a big girl she is sleeping in her own bed!! 9 weeks :cloud9: That went sooooo fast!!

Oh I know! I've never known a faster 2 months in my life..scary!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What a big girl she is sleeping in her own bed!! 9 weeks :cloud9: That went sooooo fast!!
> 
> Oh I know! I've never known a faster 2 months in my life..scary!Click to expand...

Is she pulling herself on her belly on the floor yet? I am not sure at what week they do that?


----------



## kit_cat

Well Turtletonians..the time has come for bedlyness...I'm pooped.

Love you all lots...night night :kiss::hugs:

:sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What a big girl she is sleeping in her own bed!! 9 weeks :cloud9: That went sooooo fast!!
> 
> Oh I know! I've never known a faster 2 months in my life..scary!Click to expand...
> 
> Is she pulling herself on her belly on the floor yet? I am not sure at what week they do that?Click to expand...

No, not yet, another few weeks I think before she does that. In fact, Essie had mentioned something about Lyra on her belly on the floor and I tried Cara on her belly and she did not like it one bit! She was like a turtle that had been turned upside down and was stranded :haha: I guess they all just develop differently.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my, so much has happened on this day if Leo being 1 week and Cara being 9 weeks. :shock: time doth fly.

B, so happy your scan came back perfection. :flower: 
April, my dear one, I nuv you darling. You know what you deserve and its not a man like Jay. I am here, like the rest of the turtles, to support you no matter what. :hugs: 
Addie, my word! I reckon its twins lovey. Enough hcg to trigger a digi on afternoon wee.... Yeesh. Are you sure its only 2 embryos? :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, :friends: sleep well.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Kit! I'd missed your comments on today, so glad u got a minute to post! How's my darling turtle niece today? :awww: oh, and how are you too? :haha: funny how we sometimes forget about the moms once baby arrives.
> 
> oh kit, how i hope this is the magic cycle! [-o&lt; did i mention my due date would be my mom's birthday if we did manage to catch that elusive eggy. how's that for a bday present, her very 1st grandchild! let's see my brother top that! :smug: :haha:
> 
> to be honest, my head is telling me it's a no this round, but until AF arrives my little heart simply manages to :ignore: those cramps i've been getting since yesterday or my temperature drop. even if i got a bfn at this point, i'd still cling to that shred of hope. we will know for sure one way or the other by the end of the week :dance:
> 
> Hello m'love :wave:
> 
> Cara is fabulous thanks - a big girl sleeping well in her big cot now! She's 9 weeks old today :shock: :cry: I am also pretty good thanks for asking :thumbup:
> Wow, how amazing would that be to have your due date as your mum's b'day!! Let's hope..[-o&lt; How many DPO are you right now?Click to expand...

9 wks already?? :cry: slow down little cara! seems like yesterday we were scrambling for clean towels and boiling water! Such a big girl now. are u coping well with the transition to her big girl bed?

i am about 12dpo today. addie's :bfp: has me toying with the idea of testing when i get home. i'm weighing the pro's and con's of both outcomes :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Newbs, my sweet... I hope this is your cycle FX! Miss chatting with yoy. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Newbie, Kit posted some pics for me a bit ago that had Leo in your outfit. I meant to tell you. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbs, my sweet... I hope this is your cycle FX! Miss chatting with yoy. :hugs:

ditto Molls! :hugs: so glad we caught each other today! how is the handsome Leo today? What about you? feeling anywhere close to normal yet? I just realized, Leo and my new little cousin Zoey are only 1 day apart! :awww:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh and Newbie, Kit posted some pics for me a bit ago that had Leo in your outfit. I meant to tell you. :dohh:

i caught it! i was so proud! he filled it quite nicely. i wonder how long he will be able to wear that one, the little butterball :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Kit! I'd missed your comments on today, so glad u got a minute to post! How's my darling turtle niece today? :awww: oh, and how are you too? :haha: funny how we sometimes forget about the moms once baby arrives.
> 
> oh kit, how i hope this is the magic cycle! [-o&lt; did i mention my due date would be my mom's birthday if we did manage to catch that elusive eggy. how's that for a bday present, her very 1st grandchild! let's see my brother top that! :smug: :haha:
> 
> to be honest, my head is telling me it's a no this round, but until AF arrives my little heart simply manages to :ignore: those cramps i've been getting since yesterday or my temperature drop. even if i got a bfn at this point, i'd still cling to that shred of hope. we will know for sure one way or the other by the end of the week :dance:
> 
> Hello m'love :wave:
> 
> Cara is fabulous thanks - a big girl sleeping well in her big cot now! She's 9 weeks old today :shock: :cry: I am also pretty good thanks for asking :thumbup:
> Wow, how amazing would that be to have your due date as your mum's b'day!! Let's hope..[-o&lt; How many DPO are you right now?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 wks already?? :cry: slow down little cara! seems like yesterday we were scrambling for clean towels and boiling water! Such a big girl now. are u coping well with the transition to her big girl bed?
> 
> i am about 12dpo today. addie's :bfp: has me toying with the idea of testing when i get home. i'm weighing the pro's and con's of both outcomes :-kClick to expand...

Newbs..I'm a wreck about my ickle baby getting bigger but my mum said something last night which made me feel so much better. She said to enjoy every stage as it comes and not mourn the loss of it because it's the only way to get to enjoy the next magical stage. 'Tis true eh?

Oh Gawd!!! What you doing to me woman, I'll never sleep now!!! If you do test you'll most likely have your answer (although not if you do a Sezi :haha:) and if you don't, well...you won't :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls.... Still no babay!
But I have finally got an epidural after two days of labor. I couldn't do it anymore! my cervix is opening very slowly, but the contractions keep coming. Still a waiting game it seems!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Luna! i just knew babe would be here by now! :dohh: how many cm are u now? you will be :sleep: before long as the magic epi is a dream from what i've heard. I'm so proud of u dear!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i think i will test when i go home. leaving in 15 minutes... should have an answer in 30... :argh: if it's a bfn, i will accept it and wait on AF like a big girl :D thanks for listening to me blab all day about this! 

Nuv u all! :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Luna .... Bubs is making you wait .... He wants a few more days all cozy like x


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> i think i will test when i go home. leaving in 15 minutes... should have an answer in 30... :argh: if it's a bfn, i will accept it and wait on AF like a big girl :D thanks for listening to me blab all day about this!
> 
> Nuv u all! :kiss:


How can I go to bed now !!!! I was trying to get some sleep whilst dh does this feed xxxx thinking of you


----------



## newbie_ttc

:bfn: big shocker. June baby it is!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Newbie, Kit posted some pics for me a bit ago that had Leo in your outfit. I meant to tell you. :dohh:
> 
> i caught it! i was so proud! he filled it quite nicely. i wonder how long he will be able to wear that one, the little butterball :haha:Click to expand...

He is a butterball! :haha: that outfit is 3 months. :shock:

Crapsticks... I wanted a Newbie bfp. :hissy:


----------



## addie25

Ok freaking out my friend n her kid r over n the 2 year old has been screaming since she got here then 2wice she jumped on the couch and I gasped and my stomach hurt do u think that could cause a m/c my stomach hurt when I gasped n now I feel like I have a bubble in it?!

Seriously I am freaking out I should not b the one watching her n she just grabbed scissors n I said her name over n over n the mom didn't react n I gasped again! Im scared I'm causing damage with feeling scared every 10 min!! I don't think it is ok to let the baby run around my house without the mom watching her it's killing me here making me nervous n then I wind up following her around and I don't think I should feeling anxious rt now.

This is one of my best friends and I love her and she is a good mom but we have different styles I guess and I would personally want my eye on my child all the time at that age.

I am really afraid that this evening has caused me to have a m/c bc I have pain on my right and left side on and off when I stand now :(


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> :bfn: big shocker. June baby it is!

Oh Newbie :hugs: You took a test. It was not FMU maybe try again in the morning. What DPO are you?


----------



## addie25

I know i should not have googled but i just did and it says ivf patients have a greater risk of ectopic pregnancy. I am scared i am having one. I had back pain when i was in the movie and now on and off i have a pain on my right and left side when i get up.


----------



## addie25

I wish someone was on :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Feel better now I've been resting. I think my body was very stressed out bc my friend n her daughter were over. I am just going to rest tomorrow.
Still have a pinch in left side on n off. I always had that after the d&c around ovulation but I can't b ovulating now.


----------



## mummyApril

Addie I'm sure everything is ok its probably where your twins are embedding deeper into the lining :) try not to worry x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie :hugs: i'm sorry u had such a rough evening. U have every right to be cautious and were it me I'd probably be worse! :wacko: sounds like u have the right idea tho. Rest and try avoiding rambunctious 2 yt olds for a while.


----------



## addie25

I feel bad but I really can't have them over since she is not fully watched I can go out with them tho. I love my friend n her child but the stress of not having the mom having an eye on her is 2 much for me to handle.


----------



## mummyApril

Luna I see you how are you? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bonjour everyone :flower: Any news from Luna? 

Dreamt I ate loads and loads of sugar and felt really guilty about it :lolly:


My mum and niece are leaving this morning :cry: It's been lovely though.


----------



## new mummy2010

Girls I'm so proud of my nate he slept in his cotbed first night from 8.30 untill 4.15 then back off until 7am this is like a DREAM

Newbs sorry for bfn darl big hugs

Kit 9 wks hey such a big girly now 

Molly how is leo?

Sezi pretty plz can you change the pics in my graphic for the other one of the two boys off fb and some of them older when you've a min chicka 

Luna hope your a lil more comfy now you havehad an epi 

Essie crunch hope your ladies are doing fab too

April sweetheart sorry jay has been nasty again

Beffany I nuv your scan pictures 

Addie I'm sending you voms and vommy thoughts for the twinsies 

What you all doing this fine tuesday? X


----------



## mummyApril

Luna is 9 cms well that was an hour ago! She's going to have a baby soon!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

I have also forgotton how to change the message above avatar ?? I really need to change it already !!!


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko Oliver Simmons was born at 10:52pm September 19th!

He is here and he came out my vagina!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Congratulations Luna so proud of you going through that long labour woohoo can't wait to see pics! Hope you're all well what did he weigh? I bet he's beautiful! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko Oliver Simmons was born at 10:52pm September 19th!
> 
> He is here and he came out my vagina!!!!!!!!!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif
*CONGRATULATIONS 
LUNA 
AND MR LUNA!!!!!!*
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/yahoo-supercontent.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Good job Luna! Can't wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Luna you star !!!

Huge congrats .. How you both doing ?


----------



## new mummy2010

Congratulations luna and mr luna I love the names bootiful

Hey did no one tell you that's where babies came from lmao !!

Hope you are doing well xx


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko Oliver Simmons was born at 10:52pm September 19th!
> 
> He is here and he came out my vagina!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::yipee: :dance: :wohoo:

Wow - so amazingly proud of you :hugs: Congratulations and so very well done doing so well with such a long time in labour. You are a superstar :cloud9: Take it easy and enjoy special cuddles with your little man :kiss:

I can't wait for pics of little Rhyko Oliver :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko Oliver Simmons was born at 10:52pm September 19th!
> 
> He is here and he came out my vagina!!!!!!!!!

awww congrats hope his doing well :hugs:
how much does he weigh? its crazy to think ur a week ahead of me and u had a baby :shock:

xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Congratulations Luna and Welcome Rhyko!!!!!​https://www.tulipgirl.com/mt/archives/Cradle%20of%20Love%20Bright.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Holy shite! :shock: antenatal classes start tonight :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Busy busy day for me. Not with work but with mommy stuff. Ch'ien told me yesterday that it's his sports day today and he's running in "the long race" :haha: so not sure if that's the 800m or 1500m but that's where I'm headed to. Then fetching Toine then my mom and dropping them off and then off to buy Toine's birthday present for tomorrow then back to work before going home making 3 dozen cupcakes for Toine's class tomorrow

I was very happy last night because my orange was nudging and wiggling up a storm with put me on :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Just Holly and me now! My mum has set off back for merry England https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/minimongol.gif

Well well well, yesterday did in fact see a birth, a bfp and a heartbeat, so it was quite a day! Let's all be calm today hey girls, nothing too exciting or Trin's blood pressure might rise and Kit's hair fall out:haha:

NEWBIE!:flower: So sorry for your :bfn:- I hope you don't feel too bummed about it:hugs:

ADDIE! Would you like me to drop Holly off for the day to play at your house? :rofl: She told me she promises not to touch anything she's not allowed to :^o And about the voms, well as you know I'm _still_ waiting for them and I asked the doc about that yesterday and she just dismissed in a nice way it as a rather petty question from me, and said sickness has nothing to do with the baby's health but is simply to do with the mother's response to the hormones:shrug: And that only the scan can show how things are actually progressing, not symptoms. So try not to panic about that, (like I do all the time:haha:) plus your hcg is low yet, even if it's high for dates, so maybe in a week or so you'll feel sick if your body doesn't like hcg much! And as for the ectopic I don't think you'd feel it just yet even if it were, I just think 2 embryos fertilised is alot of chemical and cellular activity for your uterine zone, so you're bound to feel some twinges. And until my scan I had side twinges and a bad shoulder (seems it's from painting and carrying Holly:dohh:) so obviously was expecting it to be an ectopic but they are rare so don't jump to that conclusion my lovely:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Busy busy day for me. Not with work but with mommy stuff. Ch'ien told me yesterday that it's his sports day today and he's running in "the long race" :haha: so not sure if that's the 800m or 1500m but that's where I'm headed to. Then fetching Toine then my mom and dropping them off and then off to buy Toine's birthday present for tomorrow then back to work before going home making 3 dozen cupcakes for Toine's class tomorrow
> 
> I was very happy last night because my orange was nudging and wiggling up a storm with put me on :cloud9:

OMG an advanced stage fruit that you can feel moving must indeed be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Congratulations luna and mr luna I love the names bootiful
> 
> Hey did no one tell you that's where babies came from lmao !!
> 
> Hope you are doing well xx

:rofl: I thought that! I guess poor Luna's exhausted and was probably expecting a stork to come through the window in her sleep deprived state! :blue:


----------



## poas

Congratulations Luna :) Hope you and dh and little man are doing well xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wish I'd been wearing black knickers on Sunday evening because I probably wouldn't have even noticed the brown cm then and wouldn't have got myself into a state thinking it's the beginning of the end, I'd have just thought I had backache :shrug: I've got through loads of tampons doing blood checks and they're coming out white so that's reassuring.

Holly did an interesting thing just now, I'm not potty training her since I'm lazy and am convinced she'll work it out for herself and she just came to me with her trousers and nappy pulled down round her ankles showing me a poo. (Luckily it was a nice firm poo:haha:) So I took them off and said that's very good, next time you can do that in the potty, and she ran off with her bare bottom to the bathroom and got the potty and brought it to me and sat down smiling on it. Kind of bolting the stable door after the horse has bolted but it's clearly a start in her little mind!!


----------



## poas

That's really good B, shows she is aware :)


----------



## mummyApril

shes just a little smarty pants that Holly of yours i can imagine her doing that the little gorgepot x


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> That's really good B, shows she is aware :)

Yes, she just needs to get the order of sequence right now, potty then poo, not poo then potty :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is Faye feeling better April?


----------



## mummyApril

i cant believe i have to already get James' cot! hes going to be too big for his crib by the end of the month :( Faye was in her crib until she was like 5 months!


----------



## mummyApril

she is a bit better just a cough now which isnt too bad but shes still off as i dont think shes well enough to endure a day of school x


----------



## mummyApril

i reallllyyyy hope my american junk food turns up today i wantttt!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh April, my mum and I were telling Tabatha at breakfast today about the trip to Tropical Wings, and that Amber had said on the way home that Faye and Angel are her new best friends :hugs: We must meet up with my little niece and your girls when I'm next over, if you're not in Canada by then!!


----------



## mummyApril

and i hope this turns up what i bought for James :)
 



Attached Files:







rainforest.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh April, my mum and I were telling Tabatha at breakfast today about the trip to Tropical Wings, and that Amber had said on the way home that Faye and Angel are her new best friends :hugs: We must meet up with my little niece and your girls when I'm next over, if you're not in Canada by then!!

i was just thinking other day i must say about meeting up when youre next here so you can meet James outside of my tummy lol the girls often ask when they will next see you :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off to try and organise my marionettes a bit, DH has been grumbling about the messy garage and I promised to tidy up a little today....

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

my beautiful boy is giving me smiles real smiles :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> and i hope this turns up what i bought for James :)

HOLLY HAD EXACTLY THAT!!!! She loved it!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh April, my mum and I were telling Tabatha at breakfast today about the trip to Tropical Wings, and that Amber had said on the way home that Faye and Angel are her new best friends :hugs: We must meet up with my little niece and your girls when I'm next over, if you're not in Canada by then!!
> 
> i was just thinking other day i must say about meeting up when youre next here so you can meet James outside of my tummy lol the girls often ask when they will next see you :)Click to expand...

And you might meet my Oliver in my tummy:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Right I'm off to try and organise my marionettes a bit, DH has been grumbling about the messy garage and I promised to tidy up a little today....
> 
> Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxx

take it easy though i have loads of housework to do but under strict instructions to rest! bah it has to be done!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh April, my mum and I were telling Tabatha at breakfast today about the trip to Tropical Wings, and that Amber had said on the way home that Faye and Angel are her new best friends :hugs: We must meet up with my little niece and your girls when I'm next over, if you're not in Canada by then!!
> 
> i was just thinking other day i must say about meeting up when youre next here so you can meet James outside of my tummy lol the girls often ask when they will next see you :)Click to expand...
> 
> And you might meet my Oliver in my tummy:haha:Click to expand...

ahhh i cant wait :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko Oliver Simmons was born at 10:52pm September 19th!
> 
> He is here and he came out my vagina!!!!!!!!!

Congratsssssssssssssss!!!!!!!! And omg they come out the vagina!?!? :haha: your 2 funny


----------



## Crunchie

Come on lissy ..... It's nearly our due date ! I wonder if I will go over as this is my first lol

This thread is just so amazing ..... It has all these different ttc, pregnancy and labour journeys .....I think there is lots to learn if you can get passed our waffle ! Blimey that's a little deep for Tuesday morning 

Bumholes to you all xxx


----------



## addie25

B lol yes holly can come play!!!! 
It's not the baby that made me stressed it's the mothers lack of attention of the baby that made me stressed. My house is not child proof and she never watches her ever n my body gets stressed when the come if I am not able to watch her bc I'm resting (bed rest) n I feel odd saying " can u keep an eye on ur kid" bc well that would insult her and she should do that without me having to say so. I duno she is a good mom she just doesn't watch her closely enough n she gets hurt n then I tense up.

Well 450am and awake but I'm sure I'll fall back to sleep!


----------



## addie25

Omg my friend just texted me and she is pregnant!!!!!!!!! Yay we get to b pregnant together!!!! I hope these r healthy sticky babies!!!!! I wish I was 10 weeks already so I could get that cvs test n know 100% babies r healthy so I could really enjoy!! I know I have nothing to worry about but u know me I need the hard core proof even tho we did genetic testing.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> and i hope this turns up what i bought for James :)
> 
> HOLLY HAD EXACTLY THAT!!!! She loved it!!!!!Click to expand...


i cant wait to lie on there with him and play :)


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Come on lissy ..... It's nearly our due date ! I wonder if I will go over as this is my first lol
> 
> This thread is just so amazing ..... It has all these different ttc, pregnancy and labour journeys .....I think there is lots to learn if you can get passed our waffle ! Blimey that's a little deep for Tuesday morning
> 
> Bumholes to you all xxx

haha bumholes to you too :hugs: lol


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls!
About to pump and then go to bed, but wanted to tell you some more. After almost three days of labor and seemingly no end in sight and a c section just around the corner. I got an epidural and then willed myself to push this baby out! I was 3cm when the doctor checked me and then I went into a bit of a trance and breathed down with each contraction. About two hours later the doctor came back and announced I was 9 centimeters! I was in shock! He had me do some pushing in the room with about five or six contractions, then we went to the OR because there is a window directly to the NICU there. About fifteen minutes and about five contractions worth of pushing later, Rhyko was born!
They were able to put him on my chest for a moment and I rubbed him and told him I loved him and DH and I were able to see him for a few moments before they whisked him off. He cried right away. :)
He weighs just 5 pounds and is 47 cm long. We got to go to the NICU about two hours after he was born. He's so tiny and soft and he is doing very well. He doesn't have to be in an incubator or have his breathing assisted - he just has an oxygen tube for his nose. They are feeding him via IV for now. Tomorrow they said I could hold him, I can't wait!

My boy is here! I can't believe it!


----------



## babyhopes2010

so happy all is well :) my baby weighed 4lb at 30weeks :shock: its gonna be a monster baby!:haha: 

its scary to think i could have a baby sooner than 40 weeks :shock: im so not ready.

give LO a squish for me :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls!
> About to pump and then go to bed, but wanted to tell you some more. After almost three days of labor and seemingly no end in sight and a c section just around the corner. I got an epidural and then willed myself to push this baby out! I was 3cm when the doctor checked me and then I went into a bit of a trance and breathed down with each contraction. About two hours later the doctor came back and announced I was 9 centimeters! I was in shock! He had me do some pushing in the room with about five or six contractions, then we went to the OR because there is a window directly to the NICU there. About fifteen minutes and about five contractions worth of pushing later, Rhyko was born!
> They were able to put him on my chest for a moment and I rubbed him and told him I loved him and DH and I were able to see him for a few moments before they whisked him off. He cried right away. :)
> He weighs just 5 pounds and is 47 cm long. We got to go to the NICU about two hours after he was born. He's so tiny and soft and he is doing very well. He doesn't have to be in an incubator or have his breathing assisted - he just has an oxygen tube for his nose. They are feeding him via IV for now. Tomorrow they said I could hold him, I can't wait!
> 
> My boy is here! I can't believe it!

oh Luna :cloud9: that is so lovely! im so glad you didnt have a c section! hes a good weight for being so early! really so happy for you :) xx


----------



## Essie

Congratulations Luna and Mr Luna. Glad to here he is doing well, 5pm is a good weight. Love his name too.


----------



## Crunchie

Luna ! What a fab weight ......I know I felt blessed to have a 5lbs 6 baby in the special care unit ....she looked such a chunk next to the other babies 

So glad you are both doing well .... He will be in your room in no time at all xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Claire .... do you reckon you will beat molls at the biggest baby award ?


----------



## mummyApril

is it a good enough excuse that James wont let me do the housework lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls!
> About to pump and then go to bed, but wanted to tell you some more. After almost three days of labor and seemingly no end in sight and a c section just around the corner. I got an epidural and then willed myself to push this baby out! I was 3cm when the doctor checked me and then I went into a bit of a trance and breathed down with each contraction. About two hours later the doctor came back and announced I was 9 centimeters! I was in shock! He had me do some pushing in the room with about five or six contractions, then we went to the OR because there is a window directly to the NICU there. About fifteen minutes and about five contractions worth of pushing later, Rhyko was born!
> They were able to put him on my chest for a moment and I rubbed him and told him I loved him and DH and I were able to see him for a few moments before they whisked him off. He cried right away. :)
> He weighs just 5 pounds and is 47 cm long. We got to go to the NICU about two hours after he was born. He's so tiny and soft and he is doing very well. He doesn't have to be in an incubator or have his breathing assisted - he just has an oxygen tube for his nose. They are feeding him via IV for now. Tomorrow they said I could hold him, I can't wait!
> 
> My boy is here! I can't believe it!

Oh Luna that's wonderful!!:cloud9::hugs: He's very long!! Holly was 48cms born practically at term!:haha: You must be so happy and relieved, he'll put on weight really quickly:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> is it a good enough excuse that James wont let me do the housework lol

I don't think new borns are a good enough excuse since they don't move when you put them down:haha: I've made a big load of mess tidying up and regret beginning now. I'm just going to put it all away and do it another day, since my back hurts and it makes me worry. Gonna read all afternoon instead:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> is it a good enough excuse that James wont let me do the housework lol
> 
> I don't think new borns are a good enough excuse since they don't move when you put them down:haha: I've made a big load of mess tidying up and regret beginning now. I'm just going to put it all away and do it another day, since my back hurts and it makes me worry. Gonna read all afternoon instead:thumbup:Click to expand...

i hate it when i do that i get on a mission then look at it and think oh why! lol are you going to read b n b all arvo? lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Come on lissy ..... It's nearly our due date ! I wonder if I will go over as this is my first lol
> 
> This thread is just so amazing ..... It has all these different ttc, pregnancy and labour journeys .....I think there is lots to learn if you can get passed our waffle ! Blimey that's a little deep for Tuesday morning
> 
> Bumholes to you all xxx

At least I'm not guilty of polluting this thread with waffle :smug:

Bumholes to you too https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/emoticone-msn-montre-fesses.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> is it a good enough excuse that James wont let me do the housework lol
> 
> I don't think new borns are a good enough excuse since they don't move when you put them down:haha: I've made a big load of mess tidying up and regret beginning now. I'm just going to put it all away and do it another day, since my back hurts and it makes me worry. Gonna read all afternoon instead:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i hate it when i do that i get on a mission then look at it and think oh why! lol are you going to read b n b all arvo? lol xClick to expand...

Yes I thought I might spend the afternoon reading women's literature and writing some short passages of my own :amartass: 
Well that's what BnB is about no?:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

I know you are just wanting to be an elite member ..... You are a plain old addict !!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> is it a good enough excuse that James wont let me do the housework lol
> 
> I don't think new borns are a good enough excuse since they don't move when you put them down:haha: I've made a big load of mess tidying up and regret beginning now. I'm just going to put it all away and do it another day, since my back hurts and it makes me worry. Gonna read all afternoon instead:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i hate it when i do that i get on a mission then look at it and think oh why! lol are you going to read b n b all arvo? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I thought I might spend the afternoon reading women's literature and writing some short passages of my own :amartass:
> Well that's what BnB is about no?:shrug:Click to expand...

of course its very intellectual :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I have emptied out boxes everywhere now and it's such a big mess :dohh: I'll have to shovel it all back in because I'm worried DH will be home early since he took the afternoon off for my scan and may be keeping it to go cycling or something :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

oh man James has gone to sleep means only one thing kitchen time!


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Luna...what a fantastic birth story to tell the grandkids!! You really were amazing! So glad the little man is doing well with only a little oxygen needed....and I bet you can't stop thinking about holding him :cloud9:

Loads of love to you, Mr Luna and little Rhyko :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

oh oh can you not blame Holly? lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Bah! Poor Cara has woken up with a dodgy eye :( It's conjunctivitis I reckon...all sticky and puffy, poor little mite :nope: I'm wiping with cotton wool and cooled boiled water and putting a little breast milk on too. Anyone got any other fast cures? Little Iona will be here tomorrow and I'm sure my sis' will thank me for her ending up with sticky eyes :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I know you are just wanting to be an elite member ..... You are a plain old addict !!!

Just you wait until I get elite status Crunch! All my posts will be in gold writing and they give you a whole new range of much better smileys


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bah! Poor Cara has woken up with a dodgy eye :( It's conjunctivitis I reckon...all sticky and puffy, poor little mite :nope: I'm wiping with cotton wool and cooled boiled water and putting a little breast milk on too. Anyone got any other fast cures? Little Iona will be here tomorrow and I'm sure my sis' will thank me for her ending up with sticky eyes :blush:

Moppy my grey guinea pig had that and the vet gave me an eye cream that I applied twice daily and it cleared up very quickly. The chemist should have a baby proof eye cream for humanoids :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> oh oh can you not blame Holly? lol x

I use that one all the time, dh sees straight through me:haha: Holly!! You naughty baby, you haven't emptied the dishwasher :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> oh man James has gone to sleep means only one thing kitchen time!

Holly's just flaked out too:nope: Have to do those boxes...


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I know you are just wanting to be an elite member ..... You are a plain old addict !!!
> 
> Just you wait until I get elite status Crunch! All my posts will be in gold writing and they give you a whole new range of much better smileysClick to expand...

elite?:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

James has woken aw hes unsettled :(


----------



## mummyApril

or not....


----------



## babyhopes2010

i came downstairs i could her dh singing to this on the laptop!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFOac8zybPE

My Heart Melted!:cloud9:
i didnt let him know i heard him:haha:
He never sings and esp to mushy songs awww


----------



## Essie

Clare i can't see the YouTube link. 

We have some of DH family coming at the weekend. I need to get on with my housework too but Lyra is being all smiley and cooing and I can't ignore her. She is my excuse for not doing housework!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The title's 8 births now!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> The title's 8 births now!!

:yipee:


----------



## Crunchie

I have my normal jeans on and I want my maternity ones back !! 
I love clothes with an elasticated waist !!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just ordered Ben and Holly's Little Kingdom on Amazon, never heard of it but a mum in the park told me about it and said it was great, and of course it's got Holly in it!! We got chatting because she asked me if I was Holly's nanny :haha: She heard me talking in English, and she's just moved back from London (she's French but her dh was working there for a bit) and wants her boy to carry on English so is looking for an English nanny and took me for one :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I just ordered Ben and Holly's Little Kingdom on Amazon, never heard of it but a mum in the park told me about it and said it was great, and of course it's got Holly in it!! We got chatting because she asked me if I was Holly's nanny :haha: She heard me talking in English, and she's just moved back from London (she's French but her dh was working there for a bit) and wants her boy to carry on English so is looking for an English nanny and took me for one :dohh:

Is it because you look and sound like Mary poppins ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I have my normal jeans on and I want my maternity ones back !!
> I love clothes with an elasticated waist !!!!!!

I was just thinking I'm going to have to get my maternity clothes from the garage, I've got such a pot already. I can't at all get my jeans done up from lunchtime onwards and end up wearing my evening tracksuit trousers in the daytime :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered Ben and Holly's Little Kingdom on Amazon, never heard of it but a mum in the park told me about it and said it was great, and of course it's got Holly in it!! We got chatting because she asked me if I was Holly's nanny :haha: She heard me talking in English, and she's just moved back from London (she's French but her dh was working there for a bit) and wants her boy to carry on English so is looking for an English nanny and took me for one :dohh:
> 
> Is it because you look and sound like Mary poplins ?Click to expand...

It's true I was floating around in the sky with an umbrella and do have a tendency to burst into a song and a dance at the park :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have my normal jeans on and I want my maternity ones back !!
> I love clothes with an elasticated waist !!!!!!
> 
> I was just thinking I'm going to have to get my maternity clothes from the garage, I've got such a pot already. I can't at all get my jeans done up from lunchtime onwards and end up wearing my evening tracksuit trousers in the daytime :blush:Click to expand...

A "friend" told me to get out of my leggings as I will get to used to them !!! Blimey eh give a girl 5 weeks ..... I know what she means but as soon as 7pm hits those pjs are on with my non wire bra ..... Bliss


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered Ben and Holly's Little Kingdom on Amazon, never heard of it but a mum in the park told me about it and said it was great, and of course it's got Holly in it!! We got chatting because she asked me if I was Holly's nanny :haha: She heard me talking in English, and she's just moved back from London (she's French but her dh was working there for a bit) and wants her boy to carry on English so is looking for an English nanny and took me for one :dohh:
> 
> Is it because you look and sound like Mary poplins ?Click to expand...
> 
> It's true I was floating around in the sky with an umbrella and do have a tendency to burst into a song and a dance at the park :shrug:Click to expand...


You will have to think of a new song though.... A spoon full of sugar is not great if you need to be queen of the GD beasts ! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I have my normal jeans on and I want my maternity ones back !!
> I love clothes with an elasticated waist !!!!!!
> 
> I was just thinking I'm going to have to get my maternity clothes from the garage, I've got such a pot already. I can't at all get my jeans done up from lunchtime onwards and end up wearing my evening tracksuit trousers in the daytime :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> A "friend" told me to get out of my leggings as I will get to used to them !!! Blimey eh give a girl 5 weeks ..... I know what she means but as soon as 7pm hits those pjs are on with my non wire bra ..... BlissClick to expand...

I look forward to getting my Mary Poppins dress off in the evening, it's the corset that's particularly uncomfortable


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered Ben and Holly's Little Kingdom on Amazon, never heard of it but a mum in the park told me about it and said it was great, and of course it's got Holly in it!! We got chatting because she asked me if I was Holly's nanny :haha: She heard me talking in English, and she's just moved back from London (she's French but her dh was working there for a bit) and wants her boy to carry on English so is looking for an English nanny and took me for one :dohh:
> 
> Is it because you look and sound like Mary poplins ?Click to expand...
> 
> It's true I was floating around in the sky with an umbrella and do have a tendency to burst into a song and a dance at the park :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will have to think of a new song though.... A spoon full of sugar is not great if you need to be queen of the GD beasts ! XClick to expand...

:rofl: Yes a spoon full of sugar would break my glucose monitor come 26 weeks :haha: 
I can still fly kites I hope though?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me at home today 
https://paysimaginaire.p.a.pic.centerblog.net/3jllxo3b.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Kites ..... Hmmm not sure !!! You may fly away and then who will do countdowns to nap posts ???

How about... a spoon full of insulin makes the monitor go down ...the monitor go down ?


----------



## Crunchie

Lol
- I am at clinic to get bubs weighed and you have me giggling at you with you're fake bird 

Those curtains look amazing .... How do you keep them so clean ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's that you were saying earlier about having lots of waffle to wade through before getting to the informative stuff Crunch? 

I've got to stop posting useful information now and go and see my LO, she wants me to play plastic food with her again :awww:

xxxxxx laters xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Kites ..... Hmmm not sure !!! You may fly away and then who will do countdowns to nap posts ???
> 
> How about... a spoon full of insulin makes the monitor go down ...the monitor go down ?

:rofl: That should do it!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck at the clinic Crunch, I'll be off now...

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-nznIZkXVJ6g/TZOSRWsFTpI/AAAAAAAABOc/aa8gmdg6MP4/s1600/Mary-Poppins-mv01.jpg


----------



## addie25

Here are my tests from yesterday and 2day. They got darker so I think that is a good sign.


----------



## mummyApril

Blimey that's dark Addie I reckon twins! X


----------



## addie25

It is getting darker daily so I think that is a good sign. My friend who is preggo her line was soooo dark but she did her transfer 15 days ago mine was 5 days ago and yesterday was the 1st day she got a positive test. I do think this will turn up to be twins or one silly baby who is like LOOK AT ME I AM HERE AND I WILL SHOW YOU!!!!:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I had to rush off and get Toine's present so I didn't get a chance to reply....prepare for much replyness. We got him a Disc Alien Ultimatrix. MIL was meant to be getting it but she got felt tip pens and crayons instead :wacko: Glad I checked because it was one of the only things on his list. He also had a Ghost Rider jacket with real spikes and blue flames on his list....slightly more difficult to find!

At Ch'ien's sports day a stand collapsed as the children were climbing onto it :shock: Screaming children and panicking parents! It wasn't Ch'ien's house so he's ok, but one child was carried off. His leg was blue - looks like it collapsed onto him! What has annoyed me so much is that the announcers made no mention of it and didn't even tell us what happened to the boy and if he's ok. Really not good :growlmad:

This is an Ultimatrix for turtles who don't have 8 year old boys
https://www.entertainmentearth.com/images/%5CAUTOIMAGES%5CBA27890lg.jpg


----------



## addie25

What is clares youtube link???

Luna 5 pounds thats great!!!!!!!!!! What a story!!!!!

My goals today

1. send out mollys gift
2.buy luna a gift
3. get new flowers for the house
4.rest
5.Pop in on my mom, dad and pups
6 see if my friend mary is working, she always gets a day off during the week
7. GLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE is new tonight!!!!! I am such a gleak nerd!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

B, I meant to say yesterday that I had what sounds like you had with Ch'ien. I had a bit of spotting, absolutely panicked. Went to a gynae who was not my gynae because mine was away and he said I was having another miscarriage and should go home and wait for it to pass. I insisted on a scan (he said to DH 'if you want to let your wife waste your money then go for one' :shock:) and bebe Ch'ien bean was perfectly fine. Very scary experience

On a side note, that evil gynae died of a heart attack 3 months later...not that there's any connection....


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I had to rush off and get Toine's present so I didn't get a chance to reply....prepare for much replyness. We got him a Disc Alien Ultimatrix. MIL was meant to be getting it but she got felt tip pens and crayons instead :wacko: Glad I checked because it was one of the only things on his list. He also had a Ghost Rider jacket with real spikes and blue flames on his list....slightly more difficult to find!
> 
> At Ch'ien's sports day a stand collapsed as the children were climbing onto it :shock: Screaming children and panicking parents! It wasn't Ch'ien's house so he's ok, but one child was carried off. His leg was blue - looks like it collapsed onto him! What has annoyed me so much is that the announcers made no mention of it and didn't even tell us what happened to the boy and if he's ok. Really not good :growlmad:
> 
> This is an Ultimatrix for turtles who don't have 8 year old boys
> https://www.entertainmentearth.com/images/%5CAUTOIMAGES%5CBA27890lg.jpg

OMG that poor boy!!! That is a really cool toy!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Newbie-doo, I'm sorry it was a bfn. I'm still holding thumbs that it was a stn and later in the week it will surprise you


----------



## babyhopes2010

can someone pm me lunas address i lost it :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Addie, those are fabbooo lines :thumbup: I can see them without even enlarging it!


----------



## addie25

PM me her adress as well :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I have a full feeling in my stomach :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Work DH is playing with a stethoscope ... he's like a child!

I'm going with my mom to buy bedding for the boys' new single beds. Don't feel like hours in the shops tho


----------



## cassie04

Hiiii everybody!how is everyone?!?!?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy onion day cassie :fool:

addie-They are some sexy lines :fool:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> I have a full feeling in my stomach :shrug:

mee tooo :rofl:


----------



## cassie04

Has Luna had her bambino?????????


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> Happy onion day cassie :fool:
> 
> addie-They are some sexy lines :fool:

hahah thanks! i bet it feels like ages ago you were an onion:haha:


----------



## cassie04

addie i agree first twin turtles!WHOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> Happy onion day cassie :fool:
> 
> addie-They are some sexy lines :fool:

:happydance::happydance:



babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have a full feeling in my stomach :shrug:
> 
> mee tooo :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## addie25

Happy Onion Day Cassie!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep luna is a mummy :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Happy onion day cassie :fool:
> 
> addie-They are some sexy lines :fool:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have a full feeling in my stomach :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> mee tooo :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

like iv eaten a whole baby :munch::haha:


----------



## addie25

HAH I do not have that feeling it's just when I stand. I had it last time it's bloat, happens asasp with me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> HAH I do not have that feeling it's just when I stand. I had it last time it's bloat, happens asasp with me.

ikwym :haha:

i looked more preg at 7 weeks then at 15wks:haha:


----------



## addie25

When I told MIL I had a positive test this was the convo

Me: I have a positive pregnancy test, lets keep it to ourselves (I said this since she told her sister-in-laws and some friends last time when I had a m/c
Her: OK good and yes I know the drill by now

I mean :shrug: What kind of response is that. I know she will be excited Friday if I have good levels but that was just a bit cold I think.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> When I told MIL I had a positive test this was the convo
> 
> Me: I have a positive pregnancy test, lets keep it to ourselves (I said this since she told her sister-in-laws and some friends last time when I had a m/c
> Her: OK good and yes I know the drill by now
> 
> I mean :shrug: What kind of response is that. I know she will be excited Friday if I have good levels but that was just a bit cold I think.

sounds like my mum:haha:Thats was a very similiar convosation

dont worry i think she just trying not to get her hopes up xx


----------



## addie25

Yea I know that's why but still it was frustrating. My moms very excited n I
Trying to get her to relax till the blood test bc that will tell us this is going to be good


----------



## addie25

New plan for the day is lay in bed bc my mid to low back hurts on the right side :dohh:


----------



## emandi

Congratulations Luna :happydance:, well done :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

My little chubster is now 8lbs .... Bless her ! 2 weeks ago she was 6lbs 5 

Health visitors do annoy me ....
So is she breastfed ? 
Well no but she has expressed breast milk 
So why don't you want to breastfeed ? 
I didn't say that, just I express due to her latch 
Why don't you get her to latch?
She struggles due to being premature and being cup fed in scbu 
She is premature ? 

Jeeeeezzzzzeeee bugger off ! Read my notes and stop giving me that not bf look 

Moan over lol x


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My little chubster is now 8lbs .... Bless her ! 2 weeks ago she was 6lbs 5
> 
> Health visitors do annoy me ....
> So is she breastfed ?
> Well no but she has expressed breast milk
> So why don't you want to breastfeed ?
> I didn't say that, just I express due to her latch
> Why don't you get her to latch?
> She struggles due to being premature and being cup fed in scbu
> She is premature ?
> 
> Jeeeeezzzzzeeee bugger off ! Read my notes and stop giving me that not bf look
> 
> 
> Moan over lol x

My my I would not like all those questions!!! Bugger off I'd say!!!!!

Soooo should I contact my doctor shot my back. The right side is just a low burn from mid to low. Or is this normal in early pregnant n then I think what about my shots in my lower back can that b causing it?? It's really annoying.


----------



## Essie

Argh Crunch that would annoy me! Your HV should check your notes before she visits you. Wouldnt give me much confidence in her if she didn't. HV seem to vary from judgemental busybodies to uninterested and uncaring, and everything in between.


----------



## addie25

Afternoon wee stick is more solid than my morning wee stick!!:thumbup: DH is not home so I can take a picture later on his phone.

So what do u think this dull pain in my back (the right side from middle down) is normal??


----------



## mby_bby

Pregnant or not????????????????
okay a little bit of my history...my last FULL menstrual period was july 13th lasting 6 days. i skipped everyother day on my bcp i finally stopped taking them. aug 1st had what seemed to be breakthrough bleeding. ive been taking all different brands of hpt. all neg. ive had cramps (not like menstrual) bloating, more gas than usual, starting to get breast tenderness, indigestion, heart burn, etc. i miscarried last oct. an this is how i felt while pregnant. i have a appt. for a well womans check up on the 3rd of oct. what do you guys think? pregnant or not? thanks ladies!!!


----------



## addie25

mby_bby said:


> Pregnant or not????????????????
> okay a little bit of my history...my last FULL menstrual period was july 13th lasting 6 days. i skipped everyother day on my bcp i finally stopped taking them. aug 1st had what seemed to be breakthrough bleeding. ive been taking all different brands of hpt. all neg. ive had cramps (not like menstrual) bloating, more gas than usual, starting to get breast tenderness, indigestion, heart burn, etc. i miscarried last oct. an this is how i felt while pregnant. i have a appt. for a well womans check up on the 3rd of oct. what do you guys think? pregnant or not? thanks ladies!!!

Hi! You could be pregnant but a blood test will confirm that. Is that what you are getting Oct 3rd? When I stopped my birth control pack I had every pregnancy symptom in the book and I was not pregnant. Hard to tell with negative tests but my friend got negative tests every day then finally this morning after 15 days she got a positive so it is likely you are pregnant since you are no longer on BCP. Do you want to be pregnant?


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko Oliver Simmons was born at 10:52pm September 19th!
> 
> He is here and he came out my vagina!!!!!!!!!

MAssive congrats Luna Belle!!!! :yipee: Welcome Rhyko!!! :kiss:

I loved the spelling of rhyko too!! Can't wait to see his precious face!! u did an awesome job! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My little chubster is now 8lbs .... Bless her ! 2 weeks ago she was 6lbs 5
> 
> Health visitors do annoy me ....
> So is she breastfed ?
> Well no but she has expressed breast milk
> So why don't you want to breastfeed ?
> I didn't say that, just I express due to her latch
> Why don't you get her to latch?
> She struggles due to being premature and being cup fed in scbu
> She is premature ?
> 
> Jeeeeezzzzzeeee bugger off ! Read my notes and stop giving me that not bf look
> 
> Moan over lol x

Wow Crunch! Lauren's a big baby, who just pretended to be small by coming out early, she'd heard all our jokes about your feet and panicked about being a ginormous frankenbaby:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How is Rhyko pronounced? Ree-ko or Rye-ko?


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie I wouldn't have that! I turned my hv away today she was meant to come tomoro she just turned up! My living room was a mess from the ironing pile to jays work stuff (grr) to girls toys etc so I said right now wasn't good enough, she said it was ok but she couldn't do tomoro as she was goin on holiday...erm why book it weird! Anyway I have 6 week check soon so I'll get him weighed then! Do you get a letter sent for 6 week apt? 
Addie I'm not sure what back could be implating further maybe? Ring docs lovey x


----------



## addie25

Wow she came unannounced. Tisk Tisk.
I think ill see how back is tomorrow its not horrible pain just a dull feeling n laying on my side it feels ok. If it is still there tomorrow I am calling in the morning.I just wish I did not google bc now every stomach cramp I get I get worried I hateee googleeeeee. I just would like the blood test n scan already i mean the hcg should b a good level if the line got darker from this morning you know.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway, I was just coming on to say that DH finally popped the question this evening :cloud9: That magic question I was so hoping he'd ask [-o&lt;

"Do you think we should get a cleaning lady in once a week?"

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

We are 5 in a pretty big house with lots of animals too and a messy and demanding toddler and men with monster appetites and lots of dirty sports kit; just LO and the shopping and cooking and laundry take hours, and we only have one bathroom so to keep it to DH's standards I'd have to blitz it everyday and it's just not going to happen, he has not married that woman :shrug: So that's cool :thumbup: Anyway he had one with his ex :sulk:


----------



## addie25

O a cleaning service!!!!!!! How exciting I have one and I just love them!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dunno Addie, if it's just a dull ache I wouldn't worry about it too much, hormones being filtered through your kidneys or something? :shrug:

Omg what an annoying woman Crunch


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Dunno Addie, if it's just a dull ache I wouldn't worry about it too much, hormones being filtered through your kidneys or something? :shrug:
> 
> Omg what an annoying woman Crunch

Im just worrying bc google so now every pain makes me nervous ill call tomorrow if I am still feeling it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> O a cleaning service!!!!!!! How exciting I have one and I just love them!!!!! :cloud9:

I've never had one, it seems a very grown up thing to have! To be honest my level of tidiness/cleanliness suits me fine, I'm not a complete slob but I'm not ocd either, but dh is very ocd! I don't think a non ocd can possibly reach ocd standards though, however hard they try! Especially with a little Holly monkey spilling things and rearranging things all day long in the house!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dunno Addie, if it's just a dull ache I wouldn't worry about it too much, hormones being filtered through your kidneys or something? :shrug:
> 
> Omg what an annoying woman Crunch
> 
> Im just worrying bc google so now every pain makes me nervous ill call tomorrow if I am still feeling it.Click to expand...

Ha ha, the number of times you've told me to step away from Google:haha:

STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE ADDIE!!
:rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi April

I have to go to a clinic to get her weighed .... Every 2 weeks .... She only came
once to my house ! 

Also little l has an umbilical hernia .... Poor sausage ! You will be all pleased I have googled this to death and it's v common with premies ! 

Essie - my actual Hv is very nice but she has been missing the last two times from
Clinic ! 

Addie - all sounds normal to me babe 

I WANT A CLEANING LADY


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dunno Addie, if it's just a dull ache I wouldn't worry about it too much, hormones being filtered through your kidneys or something? :shrug:
> 
> Omg what an annoying Crunch
> 
> Im just worrying bc google so now every pain makes me nervous ill call tomorrow if I am still feeling it.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha, the number of times you've told me to step away from Google:haha:
> 
> STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE ADDIE!!
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Hah we have to remind ourselves that Google is badddddddd

Im ocd with cleaning but I don't go nutty if DH messes things bc I dont want to nag him. I just tell him what I would like picked up n let him do it that day when he feels like it.


----------



## addie25

OMG i just looked at my back (the love handles) and it looks like a tiny little person has been poking me with a stick. I have little bruises everywhere from those needles!!!!!

Thanks. Im sure everything is normal and some of the stomach burn feeling is higher up so that can't be tubal anything. Like B said NOOOOO GOOOOOOOOGLE!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hi April
> 
> I have to go to a clinic to get her weighed .... Every 2 weeks .... She only came
> once to my house !
> 
> Also little l has an umbilical hernia .... Poor sausage ! You will be all pleased I have googled this to death and it's v common with premies !
> 
> Essie - my actual Hv is very nice but she has been missing the last two times from
> Clinic !
> 
> Addie - all sounds normal to me babe
> 
> I WANT A CLEANING LADY

Oh good, glad your normal HV is nice. I was worried mine would be a dragon (I went with one on a placement and she was awful, I felt sorry for all the mums we visited) but mine is lovely. 

Lyra's bellybutton stuck out a lot when the cord dropped off and the MW said it was a little umbilical hernia. It's now almost completely flat so has gone down quite quickly. Glad google has reassured you that it is common.


----------



## Sarachka

*hi ya!!!!!!!!!!!!*

LUNA congratulations!!! So glad he's finally here after such a longgggggggggg labour! I can't wait to see photos

APRIL how are you today?

HOLLY a cleaning lady you lucky monkey!

JAYNIE Hiyaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## addie25

I was at my moms house be4 and Noelle (puppy in picture) was staring at me with loving eyes. Wouldn't you say I am her favorite. Shes soooo adorable!!


----------



## mummyApril

James has kept me on my toes today phew im so tired now, he woke at 6 went back to sleep until half 9 went for a cat nap until half 10ish and fed on and off until an hour ago! i was determined not to give him formula but i had to cook the girls dinner and he wasnt happy so i gave him an ounce and he's been asleep since 5 :) yawn!


----------



## babyhopes2010

off to birthing classes with DH now :shock:


----------



## Essie

Addie I agree with B, stay away from google! 

B, do you think your cleaning lady would pop over to Norfolk and give my house a spruce too? My parents are on holiday in St Maxime so I'm keeping an eye on their house. I'm meeting my friend there tomorrow since their house is spotless and mine looks post apocalyptic :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah im really good today, me and Jay arent together at the moment but he is going to come and see James after work everyday, he rang me last night (after i ignored him for over an hour) crying saying he couldnt believe he left his son etc etc, thats one thing i want him to try and be is a good dad, i just said all we have to do now is be parents and nothing more.
how are you feeling? xx


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> off to birthing classes with DH now :shock:

have fun love


----------



## addie25

Awww James keeping mama busy!!


----------



## addie25

Omg I have a real POAS problem. I just texted my friend n his is how our Convo went.

Me: r u going to take a digital
Her: no don't have any and no money to get some
Me: do u have first response left
Her: yes 2
Me: Wana trade I'll give u a digital for a 2 line test I like to see my line get darker
Her: Lol yes! Omg want to have a stick peeing get together?!
Me: uhh LOL

Who do u think has the bigger problem I'd say her she's funny


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *hi ya!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> LUNA congratulations!!! So glad he's finally here after such a longgggggggggg labour! I can't wait to see photos
> 
> APRIL how are you today?
> 
> HOLLY a cleaning lady you lucky monkey!
> 
> JAYNIE Hiyaaaaaaaaa!

I know isn't it good, my very own cleaning lady! :dishes: I'm going to keep her in the cupboard in the hall where we keep the hoover and all the cleaning equipment.

And hands off my cleaning lady Crunch and Essie :grr:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Congratulations Luna :happydance:, well done :hugs:

Holy crapsticks! You have a papaya!!! (or a paw-paw as we call it :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can confirm my blueberry is indeed blue and not a pinkberry- the navel hairs have sprouted back and there is a 4th one coming, and I could have dredlocks on my legs they're so hairsome


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin thanks for your reassurance post about Chi'en and the spotting :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a pathetic little sparrow's appetite in the evening at the moment :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a pathetic little sparrow's appetite in the evening at the moment :nope:

We can stop. My orange make me STARVING!!! And pee all day. I thought of moving my laptop into the toilet today:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i dont miss the peeing! or the hunger loss but i do miss the elbow and the hiccups :( BUT they are even cuter in real life!


----------



## addie25

Does eating peanut butter during pregnancy cause peanut allergy? 
:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

just showing off his smile and funny faces :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01483-20110920-0943.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG01481-20110920-0941.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG01480-20110920-0940.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG01468-20110919-1009.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG01458-20110918-1032.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

I do really fancy Heinz beans with pork sausages though


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha April he's too cute! He's going to be a cheeky lad!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Does eating peanut butter during pregnancy cause peanut allergy?
> :shrug:

I've never really got a straight answer for that one but I don't think so.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Does eating peanut butter during pregnancy cause peanut allergy?
> :shrug:

in 2009 they said that you can now eat peanuts etc as there was no scientific facts to say it caused allergies unless there is already nut allergy in the family etc they say its more likely they will get an allergy if they are not introduced to it!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> just showing off his smile and funny faces :)

Omg he is just 2 cute and 2 funny!!!!!!!! Great pictures!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Does eating peanut butter during pregnancy cause peanut allergy?
> :shrug:
> 
> I've never really got a straight answer for that one but I don't think so.Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Does eating peanut butter during pregnancy cause peanut allergy?
> :shrug:
> 
> in 2009 they said that you can now eat peanuts etc as there was no scientific facts to say it caused allergies unless there is already nut allergy in the family etc they say its more likely they will get an allergy if they are not introduced to it!Click to expand...

kk great thanks no one in my family has a nut allergy. I am eating peanut butter and crackers nom nom.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha April he's too cute! He's going to be a cheeky lad!

definitely is! i love seeing his little personality come out :)


----------



## mummyApril

it took me ages to get the smiley ones Addie as soon as he saw my camera hed frown lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

We had the saddest news today. One of our mums who lives on a farm up the coast had a farm invasion. They doused her in petrol to get the husband to cooperate with their demands and then they murdered him while he was holding their 18 month old son :cry: It's just awful and hateful and I feel so sad for her. She has no family here, they're all in the UK. Too horrid :cry:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> it took me ages to get the smiley ones Addie as soon as he saw my camera hed frown lol x




TrinityMom said:


> We had the saddest news today. One of our mums who lives on a farm up the coast had a farm invasion. They doused her in petrol to get the husband to cooperate with their demands and then they murdered him while he was holding their 18 month old son :cry: It's just awful and hateful and I feel so sad for her. She has no family here, they're all in the UK. Too horrid :cry:

Omgggggggg that is just 2 crazy! So many sick people out there it's horrible.Did they catch the guy?


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> it took me ages to get the smiley ones Addie as soon as he saw my camera hed frown lol x

Awwwwww he was not ready for his close up!!!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> We had the saddest news today. One of our mums who lives on a farm up the coast had a farm invasion. They doused her in petrol to get the husband to cooperate with their demands and then they murdered him while he was holding their 18 month old son :cry: It's just awful and hateful and I feel so sad for her. She has no family here, they're all in the UK. Too horrid :cry:

omg thats awful Trin! disgusting the poor baby and wife! :(


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a pathetic little sparrow's appetite in the evening at the moment :nope:

same here, last night i have two potato waffles and two fish fingers and was SO FULL


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> it took me ages to get the smiley ones Addie as soon as he saw my camera hed frown lol x
> 
> Awwwwww he was not ready for his close up!!!:haha:Click to expand...

little poser lol x


----------



## addie25

Aww Nikki cat has been sitting on the end of my bed for a long time. DH says he thinks she is protecting me bc she knows I am pregnant!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls :)
my boy is doing well! Breathing great all on his own, he hasn't needed a machine to breathe for him at all - he just has an oxygen supplement in his nose. Such a huge thing for such a teeny boy. I got to hold him this morning skin to skin on my chest and that was so lovely. He is such a precious little thing. 
I have been pumping every 2.5 hours and I have got total 14 CCs of colostrum for him! He is still on IV nutrition for a few days, and then they will do tube feeding and go from there, so he should get my stuff within the week.
I have pictures on my camera, so when I get the chance I will get them on my computer to share. 
I am sorry I am not keeping up, so I hope everyone is doing well and I will need a catch up in a day or so after I get some sleep and some time to get on my laptop. I nuv you all!


----------



## mummyApril

ahhh my boobies are filling up extremely quickly tonight i guess thats all the feedin today!


----------



## mummyApril

Luna do not apologies for not keeping up youve had a baby dont yaa know? lol so happy he is doin well and you are all happy :) cant wait for photos x


----------



## addie25

Luna I am so glad all is going well!!! Do you know when you will be able to bring him home? I can not wait to see pictures!!!!! We understand you do not have time to catch up no worries :hugs:


----------



## poas

Thats great that you got to hold your little man Luna :) and how strong is he laready?! That is brilliant I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> it took me ages to get the smiley ones Addie as soon as he saw my camera hed frown lol x

Lyra does this! It took my ages to get smiling pictures.

James is such a cutie.


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, girls!
They don't have any ideas for when he might be able to go home. The doctor said their standard response is the due date, but some babies need far less time, and some babies need more. The fact he is breathing well on his own is promising, so hopefully that means less time in there for him


----------



## Essie

Trin how awful :nope:


----------



## Essie

Luna glad to hear everything is well. Great you got to have some skin to skin :) How are you feeling?


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> it took me ages to get the smiley ones Addie as soon as he saw my camera hed frown lol x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> We had the saddest news today. One of our mums who lives on a farm up the coast had a farm invasion. They doused her in petrol to get the husband to cooperate with their demands and then they murdered him while he was holding their 18 month old son :cry: It's just awful and hateful and I feel so sad for her. She has no family here, they're all in the UK. Too horrid :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Omgggggggg that is just 2 crazy! So many sick people out there it's horrible.Did they catch the guy?Click to expand...

They're usually up to 10 people, often politically motivated and they are never caught :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay Luna thanks for that post, gave me a big smile and made my eyes well up to imagine you holding your LO to your skin :hugs: I reckon you'll be home sooner rather than later :thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, your update on FB made me :cry: So glad that you got to hold him. Such a simple thing that's so important but we take for granted. So happy for you


----------



## HollyMonkey

Uggh Trin that's too horrific


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay Luna thanks for that post, gave me a big smile and made my eyes well up to imagine you holding your LO to your skin :hugs: I reckon you'll be home sooner rather than later :thumbup: xxxxxx

Jinx :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just burst out laughing to myself! Anyone glimpsing a page of this thread and not knowing what it is may well wonder why we all have a picture of a row of fruits and each have a different one in prominence. They might think we're fruit producers and the emphasised fruit is our farming speciality or something :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay Luna thanks for that post, gave me a big smile and made my eyes well up to imagine you holding your LO to your skin :hugs: I reckon you'll be home sooner rather than later :thumbup: xxxxxx
> 
> Jinx :haha:Click to expand...

OMG I so nearly wrote that too! It would have been double jinx, oh my gawd, double jinx, what does this mean?:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> How is Rhyko pronounced? Ree-ko or Rye-ko?

I'm pretty sure it's pronounced Rye-ko, b. if it isn't i've been saying it wrong this whole time! :dohh: :haha:

trin, what an absolutely awful sorry. i am so sorry for your friend! :cry:

Luna, the Labor champion queen! :bodyb: and then finds time for several posts within 24 hrs of giving birth! :happydance: *LUNA! LUNA! LUNA!!* :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How is Rhyko pronounced? Ree-ko or Rye-ko?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's pronounced Rye-ko, b. if it isn't i've been saying it wrong this whole time! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> trin, what an absolutely awful sorry. i am so sorry for your friend! :cry:
> 
> Luna, the Labor champion queen! :bodyb: and then finds time for several posts within 24 hrs of giving birth! :happydance: *LUNA! LUNA! LUNA!!* :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Newbs, I guess Lunes will confirm anyway! In Welsh 'rhy' is pronounced 'ree' so I wasn't sure, Luna being Welsh and all:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

im watching a really dark film "the girl with the dragon tattoo" it's swedish. they're good at dark films


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I'm hungry now, are you? I want homemade chocolate cornflake and rice crispie cakes that you buy at school fetes and Salvation Army fundraising cake sales for 10p a cake. Nom nom :munch:


----------



## addie25

I am in my PJs so I do not want to change to go anywhere but I am bored!!!! 3 hours till DH comes home. And this week is taking 4ever to get to Friday!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> im watching a really dark film "the girl with the dragon tattoo" it's swedish. they're good at dark films

I read the book and then saw the film because it was sent to me from my book club. It's called _'Les Hommes qui n'aimaient pas les femmes_' in French. Yep the film is well done after the book, well cast.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka I'm hungry now, are you? I want homemade chocolate cornflake and rice crispie cakes that you buy at school fetes and Salvation Army fundraising cake sales for 10p a cake. Nom nom :munch:

I've had a handful of oven chips and some prawns with mayo. strange!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed dudes. Sarachkins will you send my love to Jaynie if you text her, and tell her I miss her? Fankyoo :hugs: 

Nighty night all xxxxx sweet dreams :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka I'm hungry now, are you? I want homemade chocolate cornflake and rice crispie cakes that you buy at school fetes and Salvation Army fundraising cake sales for 10p a cake. Nom nom :munch:

Not quite the same but I've made some fairy cakes. Im sure they would survive being posted across the pond :haha: but even if they did you couldn't eat one unless it was your junk food day.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yay Luna thanks for that post, gave me a big smile and made my eyes well up to imagine you holding your LO to your skin :hugs: I reckon you'll be home sooner rather than later :thumbup: xxxxxx
> 
> Jinx :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I so nearly wrote that too! It would have been double jinx, oh my gawd, double jinx, what does this mean?:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka I'm hungry now, are you? I want homemade chocolate cornflake and rice crispie cakes that you buy at school fetes and Salvation Army fundraising cake sales for 10p a cake. Nom nom :munch:
> 
> I've had a handful of oven chips and some prawns with mayo. strange!Click to expand...

Yes that's random:haha: I'm going to have to take a snack with me to bed!


----------



## poas

My friend (due date same as Molly) just had her boy after 21hrs of hard labour, I am so proud :) B,Ben and Holly is lovely, so is Charlie and Lola-Harri has outgrown them unless he is tired and in babyish mood, but I loved them-very English I would say, and very children being children iykwim?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka I'm hungry now, are you? I want homemade chocolate cornflake and rice crispie cakes that you buy at school fetes and Salvation Army fundraising cake sales for 10p a cake. Nom nom :munch:
> 
> Not quite the same but I've made some fairy cakes. Im sure they would survive being posted across the pond :haha: but even if they did you couldn't eat one unless it was your junk food day.Click to expand...

Maybe I could inverse it, and have one healthy food day and 6 junk ones?:shrug: Send dem cakes over:devil: I'll swap you cakes for a little go of my cleaning lady:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> My friend (due date same as Molly) just had her boy after 21hrs of hard labour, I am so proud :) B,Ben and Holly is lovely, so is Charlie and Lola-Harri has outgrown them unless he is tired and in babyish mood, but I loved them-very English I would say, and very children being children iykwim?

Thanks Lissy for the tip off, i'm so out of touch with what english kids watch! I'll look on the web tomorrow for Charlie and Lola:thumbup:

Congrats to your friend, your go now!!! :tease:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> im watching a really dark film "the girl with the dragon tattoo" it's swedish. they're good at dark films
> 
> I read the book and then saw the film because it was sent to me from my book club. It's called _'Les Hommes qui n'aimaient pas les femmes_' in French. Yep the film is well done after the book, well cast.Click to expand...

I chewed my way through the first one - I think because I was looking for a light December Summer read and it's definitely not that. I loved the next two and I also thought the films were brilliant. I'm glad they weren't Hollywood-ised (as opposed to being filled with Swedishness :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night-o :howdy:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka I'm hungry now, are you? I want homemade chocolate cornflake and rice crispie cakes that you buy at school fetes and Salvation Army fundraising cake sales for 10p a cake. Nom nom :munch:
> 
> Not quite the same but I've made some fairy cakes. Im sure they would survive being posted across the pond :haha: but even if they did you couldn't eat one unless it was your junk food day.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I could inverse it, and have one healthy food day and 6 junk ones?:shrug: Send dem cakes over:devil: I'll swap you cakes for a little go of my cleaning lady:haha:Click to expand...

It's my junk food meal day tomorrow :happydance: And it's Toine's birthday. So we're having soya pepper steak pies and oven chips and gravy and whatever DH picks out for birthday pudding


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> im watching a really dark film "the girl with the dragon tattoo" it's swedish. they're good at dark films
> 
> I read the book and then saw the film because it was sent to me from my book club. It's called _'Les Hommes qui n'aimaient pas les femmes_' in French. Yep the film is well done after the book, well cast.Click to expand...
> 
> I chewed my way through the first one - I think because I was looking for a light December Summer read and it's definitely not that. I loved the next two and I also thought the films were brilliant. I'm glad they weren't Hollywood-ised (as opposed to being filled with Swedishness :haha:)Click to expand...

Yep I appreciated the neutrality in terms of Hollywoodness and Swedishwoodness. Wasn't filled with Ikea furniture:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Night-o :howdy:

:kiss: Sleep well


----------



## HollyMonkey

I chewed my way through the 3rd, I was fed up with violence and gloom by the first 2 volumes!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka I'm hungry now, are you? I want homemade chocolate cornflake and rice crispie cakes that you buy at school fetes and Salvation Army fundraising cake sales for 10p a cake. Nom nom :munch:
> 
> Not quite the same but I've made some fairy cakes. Im sure they would survive being posted across the pond :haha: but even if they did you couldn't eat one unless it was your junk food day.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I could inverse it, and have one healthy food day and 6 junk ones?:shrug: Send dem cakes over:devil: I'll swap you cakes for a little go of my cleaning lady:haha:Click to expand...

It's a deal :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Night B :sleep: well


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles
Sleep tight
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Congratulations Luna and Dh and Rhyko :hugs: :yipee: 
So glad you've been able to fill us in :) what a story your little family has :cloud9: and you must be thrilled with the hold and the progress! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - I believe congrats are in order and I understand your cautious optimism/excitement! But yeah I defo think :baby: :baby:. I think your backache is fine, it's been through a lot recently with the shots. Just take it easy til Friday :thumbup: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Quick catch up because I've literally just sat down and I need a shower OR to organise my college stuff before bed, and apparently Adam is knackered. I had my phone line put in today and I thought it would be the day I got wifi too. :nope: so I got in, set up the router, tried and failed to get online, made tea, washed up, got changed and I don't know why because I'm now about to shower :dohh:. I miss you all, it's just hectic with the house, more so than I thought. 

There are still things to unpack and set up (stereo, bed cupboards) :sleep: its also wages deadline at work on Thursday. And I have no motivation, had a big row with Adam over the MC and TTC again, I'm still none the wiser as to his intentions :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

It's just a very quick hello and good night from me as OH and I have been cleaning and getting organised all night for our visitors. I pick them up at Gatwick tomorrow morning :yipee:

Hope all is well, I'll need to catch up properly soon but I love you all and I apologise in advance for my absence over the next week or two. It's not through lack of interest I promise, just through cuddling Cara and Iona constantly!!! :happydance:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin & B :kiss: 

:sleep: well!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh Kit have a great time with your sis and niece :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie - I believe congrats are in order and I understand your cautious optimism/excitement! But yeah I defo think :baby: :baby:. I think your backache is fine, it's been through a lot recently with the shots. Just take it easy til Friday :thumbup: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi thanks. Yes I can not wait till Friday and if all is good then it's only a 6 week wait for cvs to confirm the babies are healthy andddddd the sex of the babies (I say babies bc I agree if pregnancy is 4 real then I think its twins) if its not twins this baby sure wants us to know he or she is here since my hpt showed so early!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ooh Kit have a great time with your sis and niece :cloud9:

Ah thanks Jaynie :kiss: I will!!

I'm glad I caught you tonight. I miss you. I know how busy you are and I'm sorry about your latest bust up with Adam. You'll get there, one way or another. 

Hope the house is shaping up as you want it to - I bet it's FAB! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Quick catch up because I've literally just sat down and I need a shower OR to organise my college stuff before bed, and apparently Adam is knackered. I had my phone line put in today and I thought it would be the day I got wifi too. :nope: so I got in, set up the router, tried and failed to get online, made tea, washed up, got changed and I don't know why because I'm now about to shower :dohh:. I miss you all, it's just hectic with the house, more so than I thought.
> 
> There are still things to unpack and set up (stereo, bed cupboards) :sleep: its also wages deadline at work on Thursday. And I have no motivation, had a big row with Adam over the MC and TTC again, I'm still none the wiser as to his intentions :shrug:

I am sure it is all coming together nicely and looks great!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I just awarded DH the best husband award (in my house because I know all of you have great men as well :thumbup:) he was so happy. He is just doing everything I ask without questions. Food shopping, cleaning, pampering me, making me dinner every night, and he does not know it yet but he will be taking off my nail polish on my toes bc I do not want to bend or touch the remover :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I just awarded DH the best husband award (in my house because I know all of you have great men as well :thumbup:) he was so happy. He is just doing everything I ask without questions. Food shopping, cleaning, pampering me, making me dinner every night, and he does not know it yet but he will be taking off my nail polish on my toes bc I do not want to bend or touch the remover :haha::haha::haha:

take pictures pleeease!!! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Addie - I believe congrats are in order and I understand your cautious optimism/excitement! But yeah I defo think :baby: :baby:. I think your backache is fine, it's been through a lot recently with the shots. Just take it easy til Friday :thumbup: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hi thanks. Yes I can not wait till Friday and if all is good then it's only a 6 week wait for cvs to confirm the babies are healthy andddddd the sex of the babies (I say babies bc I agree if pregnancy is 4 real then I think its twins) if its not twins this baby sure wants us to know he or she is here since my hpt showed so early!!!Click to expand...

Wow! i wasn't expecting all this so soon. i was thinking 10 wks from transfer date. Even better! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> It's just a very quick hello and good night from me as OH and I have been cleaning and getting organised all night for our visitors. I pick them up at Gatwick tomorrow morning :yipee:
> 
> Hope all is well, I'll need to catch up properly soon but I love you all and I apologise in advance for my absence over the next week or two. It's not through lack of interest I promise, just through cuddling Cara and Iona constantly!!! :happydance:
> 
> :kiss::hugs:

Evening dear! :wave: Cara and Iona, how sweet! Cousins are the next best thing to syblings, sometimes better b/c when they get on your nerves you can always go home. with syblings you're pretty much stuck with them :haha: makes me think of me and my cousin, we're close in age too. i hope u have a fabo time with your sissy and niecy-pooh! :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Quick catch up because I've literally just sat down and I need a shower OR to organise my college stuff before bed, and apparently Adam is knackered. I had my phone line put in today and I thought it would be the day I got wifi too. :nope: so I got in, set up the router, tried and failed to get online, made tea, washed up, got changed and I don't know why because I'm now about to shower :dohh:. I miss you all, it's just hectic with the house, more so than I thought.
> 
> There are still things to unpack and set up (stereo, bed cupboards) :sleep: its also wages deadline at work on Thursday. And I have no motivation, had a big row with Adam over the MC and TTC again, I'm still none the wiser as to his intentions :shrug:

you're one busy lady jaynie! Glad u found some time to sneak on here! I've missed u too. sounds like the house is coming along nicely. hopefully it can solidify things between you and adam on the ttc front as well. i've been where you are and t'is no fun. :nope: i'm sure things will sort themselves out soon. it sucks to still be TTC'ing but I'm glad I am in good company. :friends:


----------



## newbie_ttc

power poster? :bodyb:


----------



## newbie_ttc

or thread clearer? :cry:


----------



## addie25

Yes after the blood tests hopefully confirms all is well I will go for a scan showing babies have lovely heart beats and then call ASAP to get that CVS test for the 10th week of pregnancy and my moms friends husband is a doctor there so I am sure I will get in the day I want. And I want smack on the 10th week of pregnancy making it 6 weeks away if I am 4 weeks now.


----------



## addie25

NEWBIE I AM HERE COME BACK :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Guess it is just me. I will have my on mini turlte party:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool:


----------



## addie25

OMG LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!!!!!

:twingirls: :twinboys: :oneofeach: Twin girls Twin boys and one of each!!!!! OOOO PLEASEEEEE LET THE BLOOD TEST BE GOOOOOOD!! Now I am almost hoping to have twins but I really do not care as long as he or she is healthy.


----------



## mummyApril

iv gone and lost jays car key and i mean lost lost i cannot find it anywhere! really doesnt matter if he took the pram carseat etc now as i cant bloody use it until i find the fricking key! argh


----------



## mummyApril

iv almost been awake for 24 hours yawn


----------



## LunaLady

Just wanted to share some good news! The NICU nurse gave Rhyko foods via feeding tube this afternoon and again this evening and so far so good! So he's getting my pumped breastmilk already at not even 24 hours old! I am so happy!

And yes, it is pronounced Rye-ko. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Just wanted to share some good news! The NICU nurse gave Rhyko foods vis feeding tube this afternoon and again this evening and so far so good! So he's getting my pumped breastmilk already at not even 24 hours old! I am so happy!
> 
> And yes, it is pronounced Rye-ko. :thumbup:

That's brilliant !!!! Luna I am so pleased xxxxx


----------



## Essie

That's great news Luna. Sounds like Rhyko is doing brilliantly.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Heaven is cheese and marmite on fresh bakery wholemeal toast, in bed with tea and a book and another hour and a half before duties begin :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fabbo Lunes!


----------



## mummyApril

i cannot find jays car key anywhere :( today consists of looking everywhere for it! i just dont understand how it can disappear


----------



## LunaLady

Here's my boy! Rhyko Oliver Simmons :cloud9: 18.5 inches long (47 centimeters) and 5 pounds (2.26 kilos).
It looks like there's a lot going on, but he's just got a lot of monitoring. Really he's just got the oxygen supplement in his nose and an IV in his arm for nourishment.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna he is adorable!!! :cloud9: I've been so excited about seeing the first pic of Rhyko! You know he doesn't look as diddy as all that for his 5lbs! In anycase he's only a kilo less than Holly was at term and babies put on a kilo really quickly so before you know it he's going to be a big bubba, and I'm sure I've read they put on weight outside the womb quicker than inside (unless you have gd when they pile it on in the womb :haha:) Aww the little cutie, I bet you can't wait until next cuddle time! :hugs: Congrats again both of you!!!


----------



## mummyApril

oh Luna he is so adorable! he looks really healthy and big! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

i couldnt sleep much last night and when i did i was dreaming about jays car key! it has just vanished i know i keep talking about it but its the only thing on my mind right now :/


----------



## mummyApril

arghhh and Fayes book bag is in there for school i wnt to cry!


----------



## Crunchie

Luna !! He is gorgeous xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Found the keys yet April?!!!!


----------



## poas

He is lovely Luna and doesn't look really preemie, as B said-babies put on weight quickly and if he is getting the good stuff from you I'm sure you guys will be home in no time :)
April, sorry you are having a shitty morning-I don't know where to suggest?!
B...can you make me some toast please??


----------



## poas

:pink:*Today is the day*:crib:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> :pink:*Today is the day*:crib:

I know how exciting for us ! .... 

I think she will come today and be 8lb


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Quick catch up because I've literally just sat down and I need a shower OR to organise my college stuff before bed, and apparently Adam is knackered. I had my phone line put in today and I thought it would be the day I got wifi too. :nope: so I got in, set up the router, tried and failed to get online, made tea, washed up, got changed and I don't know why because I'm now about to shower :dohh:. I miss you all, it's just hectic with the house, more so than I thought.
> 
> There are still things to unpack and set up (stereo, bed cupboards) :sleep: its also wages deadline at work on Thursday. And I have no motivation, had a big row with Adam over the MC and TTC again, I'm still none the wiser as to his intentions :shrug:
> 
> you're one busy lady jaynie! Glad u found some time to sneak on here! I've missed u too. sounds like the house is coming along nicely. hopefully it can solidify things between you and adam on the ttc front as well. i've been where you are and t'is no fun. :nope: i'm sure things will sort themselves out soon. it sucks to still be TTC'ing but I'm glad I am in good company. :friends:Click to expand...

No well - we had a huge row. I understand that the desire isn't as strong for him but I can't understand that he has known for a nearly a year that I want a baby and furthermore agreed to 'try' to then leave me hanging. I thought my luck was in with a :bfp: and that it wouldn't cause further arguments, I was wrong :nope: and now the desire is even stronger because I sort of understand what I lost. Anyway, last night he said we would talk and then somebody came round so we didn't and it's always awkward to start a conversation about something when you are in a good mood don't you think?! I am glad that you and MJ aren't here anymore because me NO LIKEY :nope:... I'm not as busy as super Trin yet I don't have as much evening time - with cleaning and cooking and unpacking and house shopping!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> OMG LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!!!!!
> 
> :twingirls: :twinboys: :oneofeach: Twin girls Twin boys and one of each!!!!! OOOO PLEASEEEEE LET THE BLOOD TEST BE GOOOOOOD!! Now I am almost hoping to have twins but I really do not care as long as he or she is healthy.

I like the smilies. I was wondering, do they tell you the sex of the babies that they snuggled in to your uterus? So they put in 2 one of each or what? Could you have same sex twins?


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna that's really great and I echo the girls fair do's your boy is no chubbs but man he doesn't look like the dainty preemie I imagined :cloud9:. Glad he's feeding from you too :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Just at work on the big day. It really is going too fast :( I'll be having an exam for my course soon :shock: I had potato cakes for breakfast LOVE THEM! I have a sobering sandwich for lunch and a mulligatawny cuppa soup for snacks before college.

I have asked Adam for a chat later because he promised me one last night and then couldn't do it. So I hope to just know where he stands with it. There is no 'through thick and thin' with us and I worry i'll get past it and then he'll just leave me for a younger model and i'll never get the kids I want. We are having a fire alarm test and it's very loud :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## mummyApril

no cant find them anywhere they have literally gone :(


----------



## mummyApril

happy due date Lissy n crunch x


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy - I hope today is the day and that your little Esme bundle is one of the special ones born on DD :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> no cant find them anywhere they have literally gone :(

The bin ? 
A pocket ? 
Have they any other keys on them ...like door keys ? Lol hanging in the front door .... This is a classic of mine


----------



## Crunchie

Essie- I forgot to say thanks for the info on lyras umbilical hernia ..... Glad to know if will hopefully look a little better in a few weeks x

Someone tell me to get up and have a shower


----------



## poas

Crunch-GO HAVE A SHOWER!
Someone tell me to go get in the bath that's waiting...lol


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie 

I know what you mean - I was always easy going on the ttc front but after I had the mc something changed in me - all I could think about was getting pregnant and it never happening .... Ttc really does take a toll on a relationship 

Also my dh is rubbish at showing emotion at anything , he recently started a blog and i have read more about his feelings in that Than he has showed me in the 10 years we have been together 

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunch-GO HAVE A SHOWER!
> Someone tell me to go get in the bath that's waiting...lol

But it's my due date !!!! I feel dh should get me a gift or something


----------



## poas

He should. Shall I tell him? Get him to take you out or something x


----------



## mummyApril

350 for new locks thats not happening :(


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> no cant find them anywhere they have literally gone :(
> 
> The bin ?
> A pocket ?
> Have they any other keys on them ...like door keys ? Lol hanging in the front door .... This is a classic of mineClick to expand...

checked bin, not in pockets it was just the car key on a keyring jay posted it through door iv picked it up put it somewhere but it literally is not anywhere im not one to lose things


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear I think I just upset my mum, Crunch it can happen from several hundred kilometres away!! She just called proposing to come over the week of my birthday which is also the week of my 12 week scan and I suggested the week after since of all the weeks in the year that's one where DH will be taking time off work and we'll be having a bit of together time, so why not come the week after when I'm kicking around on my lonesome like usual and haven't got lots of stuff lined up. She took it badly :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> :pink:*Today is the day*:crib:

Crunch won hands down :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am going to make more toast Lissy, since otherwise I am going to die of hunger, so I'll make you some too :thumbup: I think I need my evening meal in the morning at the moment. Might prepare a lasagne for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh dear I think I just upset my mum, Crunch it can happen from several hundred kilometres away!! She just called proposing to come over the week of my birthday which is also the week of my 12 week scan and I suggested the week after since of all the weeks in the year that's one where DH will be taking time off work and we'll be having a bit of together time, so why not come the week after when I'm kicking around on my lonesome like usual and haven't got lots of stuff lined up. She took it badly :blush:

Ohhhhhh....... I think she will be ok ! You know what it's like ... You have in mind a plan and when you have to change it you can sometimes get a little grumpy .... That may just be me though !

It's fair enough you want to spend time with mr monkey - he works hard and time is precious x x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hey jaynie
> 
> I know what you mean - I was always easy going on the ttc front but after I had the mc something changed in me - all I could think about was getting pregnant and it never happening .... Ttc really does take a toll on a relationship
> 
> Also my dh is rubbish at showing emotion at anything , he recently started a blog and i have read more about his feelings in that Than he has showed me in the 10 years we have been together
> 
> Xxx

TTC is ok if both parties are as into it as one another, with Holly DH was asking all the time if it's a good time to have sex or not and was really keen, and 4 months later we got a sticky Holly bean, but with the first round of this ttc (before stopping and restarting) it was very one sided from me and wasn't fun, either in terms of alot of the fertile sex being fairly mechanical and then the beans not sticking. But when DH came back on board, well 2 months later I was pregnant again and even if it doesn't stick it's deffo a combined effort bean. So to conclude I think the ttc path deffo should be a shared one if possible:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

I agree !!! When all I could think about was ttc I was myself not in a good place ..... But I think after dh had dealt with the mc in his way he was keen also and made the journey much less stressful xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I agree !!! When all I could think about was ttc I was myself not in a good place ..... But I think after dh had dealt with the mc in his way he was keen also and made the journey much less stressful xxx

Yep, and ultimately the baby is shared, so if ttc puts a strain on the relationship then a baby is going to absolutely destroy it!:wacko: Solidarity through ttc = solidarity through sleepless baby nights :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I say that but DH's form of solidarity through sleepless baby nights is his collection of multicoloured super squishy earplugs :haha: But he does have work in the morning so I don't blame him!


----------



## poas

So...todays activities- 
Hot bath=done
walking with mummy
Spicy lunch
taking Harri for walk after school to gather conkers
sitting on birthing ball
spicy dinner
Hot bath
......................what about you guys?


----------



## Essie

I'm meeting my friend at my parents house today. At some point my brother has come home and is asleep upstairs. He's going to have a shock when he wakes up and hears people in the house!


----------



## mummyApril

iv given up on looking for the key its gne i dont know where but it has, Jay said hell break into car to get stuff out as he knows im upset about it too much stress, anyway i have such a funny video im goin to upload its of James (i find it funny anyway lol) he always manages to make me smile x


----------



## Essie

April have you got a recycling bin? Have you checked it if you have? I managed to recycle my passport a couple of years ago.


----------



## mummyApril

i will check it but its very unlikely last place it was was in living room, i think my niece may of had it :/


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie did you recieve turtle mail? just everyone else in U.K has and worried about yours not getting to you ? x


----------



## mummyApril

sorry its dark, i wish i carried on recording because he gave me a huge smile seconds after but i was laughing so i couldnt keep recording lol he loves this sound i make :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-VaesKHsfs


----------



## mummyApril

its just his face makes me laugh haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well today I've been sorting out tangled strings on my music playing puppets, and am cleaning the animals out this afternoon.:thumbup:

Here's my puppets I've been tending to, I made them all, there's a classical musician set and a rock musician set, and the latter have opening and closing mouths so they sing. Then some mini ones on a single control who move together. The characters are based on Gericault's portraits of mad people, amazing paintings:thumbup: But you need to see them moving and with music to get it, they're just hanging limp on a washing line here:nope: And I also made that cheeky monkey puppet in red pyjamas:haha:
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 11









002.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8









026.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7









005.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 6









031-1.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhopes2010

despite the tubes he looks very well for a premmie.he is beautiful xx


:rofl: thats sooo cute!his eyes lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

How was ante-natal class Clare?


----------



## HollyMonkey

So cute April! He likes doing that big eyes sideways look doesn't he! I think he looks guilty. I think he's hidden your keys somewhere :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> How was ante-natal class Clare?

Honestly!:blush:

The biggest bunch of snobs iv ever met :haha:
I didnt learn a THING!:haha:
DH did so its all worth it :haha:
He has to pay attention lol when his at home and i go on about stuff it switches off:growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> So cute April! He likes doing that big eyes sideways look doesn't he! I think he looks guilty. I think he's hidden your keys somewhere :haha:

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Funny Holly faces from when she was ickle...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2370.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2889.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Well today I've been sorting out tangled strings on my music playing puppets, and am cleaning the animals out this afternoon.:thumbup:
> 
> Here's my puppets I've been tending to, I made them all, there's a classical musician set and a rock musician set, and the latter have opening and closing mouths so they sing. Then some mini ones on a single control who move together. The characters are based on Gericault's portraits of mad people, amazing paintings:thumbup: But you need to see them moving and with music to get it, they're just hanging limp on a washing line here:nope: And I also made that cheeky monkey puppet in red pyjamas:haha:

you are soooo talented :thumbup:

Puppets freak me out though :argh:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> So cute April! He likes doing that big eyes sideways look doesn't he! I think he looks guilty. I think he's hidden your keys somewhere :haha:

in his nappy! lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Funny Holly faces from when she was ickle...

haha what a darling!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Holly when she was 3 days old :awww:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6463.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> And Holly when she was 3 days old :awww:

wow she was very awake at 3 days old! bless her shes so cute!


----------



## mummyApril

right im going to get some breakfast before i pass out


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well today I've been sorting out tangled strings on my music playing puppets, and am cleaning the animals out this afternoon.:thumbup:
> 
> Here's my puppets I've been tending to, I made them all, there's a classical musician set and a rock musician set, and the latter have opening and closing mouths so they sing. Then some mini ones on a single control who move together. The characters are based on Gericault's portraits of mad people, amazing paintings:thumbup: But you need to see them moving and with music to get it, they're just hanging limp on a washing line here:nope: And I also made that cheeky monkey puppet in red pyjamas:haha:
> 
> you are soooo talented :thumbup:
> 
> Puppets freak me out though :argh:Click to expand...

Yeah I love their freaky nature. They're beautiful in movement though, puppets. They appear to defy gravity, so magic. They're technically and creatively fascinating I find


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And Holly when she was 3 days old :awww:
> 
> wow she was very awake at 3 days old! bless her shes so cute!Click to expand...

Yeah, right from birth she was all eyes and could even hold her head up, all the better to look around:haha: Nosey baby. DH said his sons weren't like that so it might be a girl baby thing 

I'm off too to get some lunch cooked:thumbup: laters gaters xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG why do all the crazy people find me??????? I had creepy guy's mother come for a consult today and she is clinically insane! Completely delusional. Had a Loooong talk about the black magic and evil spirits that have plagued her since she was 5 years old and how they have affected her life and ruined her 5 marriages......VERY strange!!!! And I had to play along so she wouldn't refuse treatment which she has before

What a start to the day!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And Holly when she was 3 days old :awww:
> 
> wow she was very awake at 3 days old! bless her shes so cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right from birth she was all eyes and could even hold her head up, all the better to look around:haha: Nosey baby. DH said his sons weren't like that so it might be a girl baby thing
> 
> I'm off too to get some lunch cooked:thumbup: laters gaters xxxxxClick to expand...

i personally think we just have clever turtle babies as James could hold his head up and does now for a long time


----------



## mummyApril

creeeeepy Trin!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> :pink:*Today is the day*:crib:

I had a dream last night that I had my baby and she was a girl and her name was Esme. Must have been thinking about you.


Then it turned into an awful nightmare. I left her on the bed with Toine and went to fetch something and when I came back I realised I'd actually left her in the bath with Toine and she was under the water and I had to resuscitate her. And I shouted at Toine and told him he had almost killed his sister on his birthday. I woke up in a cold sweat. SO horrid


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> :pink:*Today is the day*:crib:
> 
> I had a dream last night that I had my baby and she was a girl and her name was Esme. Must have been thinking about you.
> 
> 
> Then it turned into an awful nightmare. I left her on the bed with Toine and went to fetch something and when I came back I realised I'd actually left her in the bath with Toine and she was under the water and I had to resuscitate her. And I shouted at Toine and told him he had almost killed his sister on his birthday. I woke up in a cold sweat. SO horridClick to expand...

:hugs: i hate dreams like that!


----------



## mummyApril

whered everybody go? :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello well tell i missed 24hrs on here back to pg 5051 i go see you all tonight lol

happy birthday to Toine from me and my boys hope he has a fabbo day xx


----------



## new mummy2010

hello april did i miss much in the 29 pgs i missed lol


----------



## addie25

Luna he looks great, heathy and so cute!!!!!



firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!!!!!
> 
> :twingirls: :twinboys: :oneofeach: Twin girls Twin boys and one of each!!!!! OOOO PLEASEEEEE LET THE BLOOD TEST BE GOOOOOOD!! Now I am almost hoping to have twins but I really do not care as long as he or she is healthy.
> 
> I like the smilies. I was wondering, do they tell you the sex of the babies that they snuggled in to your uterus? So they put in 2 one of each or what? Could you have same sex twins?Click to expand...

I could have had them test the sex be4 they put embryos in but they would have to remove another cell and I just wanted them to focus on the health. I will find out when we get the cvs test what we are having. It takes a week or 2 for results to come in they call and tell us the babies are healthy (PLEASEEEEEE) and what they are. Yes I can have same sex twins or boy/girl or just one.


Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Crunch-GO HAVE A SHOWER!
> Someone tell me to go get in the bath that's waiting...lol
> 
> But it's my due date !!!! I feel dh should get me a gift or somethingClick to expand...

Agreed I think he should get you a gift.



HollyMonkey said:


> Oh dear I think I just upset my mum, Crunch it can happen from several hundred kilometres away!! She just called proposing to come over the week of my birthday which is also the week of my 12 week scan and I suggested the week after since of all the weeks in the year that's one where DH will be taking time off work and we'll be having a bit of together time, so why not come the week after when I'm kicking around on my lonesome like usual and haven't got lots of stuff lined up. She took it badly :blush:

Oh she will understand. Moms are so sensitive.


HollyMonkey said:


> Funny Holly faces from when she was ickle...

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW adorable!!!!!!

Well yesterday my MIL came to drop off something and she sat down and from the start she was saying "should you be sitting like that, don't sit like that put your legs down" " are you eating ok, what are you eating check with your doctor" I mean I get she means well but part of me thinks she just thinks its fun and funny to tell me what to do and I do not like it so I said "I like sitting like this, and I know how to take care of a baby when they are in my belly and when they are out" I said it nicely bc I love her and don't want to hurt her feelings but if it continues I wil have to have a chat with her bc it causes stress and if this pregnancy turns out to be a good one I do not want to be stressed. And to top if off she has no real excitement that I am pregnant. I get she is waiting for blood work but she even said " we can get excited after the cvs test. So that means for 11 weeks we are going to ignore the fact that I am pregnant. UGGGHHHH


----------



## addie25

Hi again. here are my tests from yesterday and today. Do you know why todays test line is more dotty?? Also here is my cat in her new hide out. I couldn't get the entire thing in the picture but you get the idea. She loves it!!! I tried to put my hand in it and she was smacking it to get out of her house lol!!!





I wish the line was as dark as the control line but it is only day 6 after transfer and last time day 6 the line was a tiny squinter!! I just hope the blood tests come great. Still 2 sleeps away it is taking forever!!


----------



## mummyApril

wow addie they are some super lines im so happy for you :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Hey jaynie
> 
> I know what you mean - I was always easy going on the ttc front but after I had the mc something changed in me - all I could think about was getting pregnant and it never happening .... Ttc really does take a toll on a relationship
> 
> Also my dh is rubbish at showing emotion at anything , he recently started a blog and i have read more about his feelings in that Than he has showed me in the 10 years we have been together
> 
> Xxx

Sighs. That's my problem too, I hear more about how much Adam cares about me from our mutual friend. To this friend, he admits shortcomings and weaknesses and really these weaknesses offend me because he doesn't admit to having them - to me. So when I know he knows he's wrong I cope better than when I think 'what an arse' and 'he's not even sorry'!!! Oooh a blog, that's mad, is there a reason he does it? Just fancy it?


----------



## Crunchie

April !!!!!! 

Just recd your gift ! Thank you sooooo much I love it xxx


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> wow addie they are some super lines im so happy for you :)

Thanks!!! Do you think it is a problem that one line is dotty and they are not as dark as control line yet??

Love the video you put up 2 cute!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Jaynie 

Funny thing is it's a blog about lauren - he loves twitter and they all told him to start ones so he had done 2 so far .... One about our ttc journey and then a pregnany one .... I am waiting for the birth one lol 
But he has never discussed the mc with me .... But he has written how he felt and how he came to terms with it ..... I shed a little tear as I never thought it affected him at all x 

It's such a good read !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Addie, those lines are just amazing x


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Do you think it is a problem that one line is dotty and they are not as dark as control line yet??

im actually going to hurt you :ninja::haha:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Do you think it is a problem that one line is dotty and they are not as dark as control line yet??
> 
> im actually going to hurt you :ninja::haha:Click to expand...

Ahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha I just burst out laughing in a store reading that!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Well today I've been sorting out tangled strings on my music playing puppets, and am cleaning the animals out this afternoon.:thumbup:
> 
> Here's my puppets I've been tending to, I made them all, there's a classical musician set and a rock musician set, and the latter have opening and closing mouths so they sing. Then some mini ones on a single control who move together. The characters are based on Gericault's portraits of mad people, amazing paintings:thumbup: But you need to see them moving and with music to get it, they're just hanging limp on a washing line here:nope: And I also made that cheeky monkey puppet in red pyjamas:haha:

B, you are just too talented for words! I can't believe I know someone that is that talented. i am proud of myself! :smug: :haha: they are a bit creepy tho :argh: Well done you!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Addie, those lines are blazers :thumbup:

B, I agree with everyone else who has said it. Your talent is incredible! DH's godmother makes puppets and she also makes amazing ones - some of them life-sized for their one production. She's a ceramacist and she was my drama teacher. Very talented person.

I also find puppets creepy tho. Not to watch but to have in the house. But them I am scared of clowns and people dressed up in animal or character suits :shrug: I get the theric quality though. I loved the Dark Crystal


----------



## TrinityMom

I have horrible back pain on the left. Grumble grumble


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> So...todays activities-
> Hot bath=done
> walking with mummy
> Spicy lunch
> taking Harri for walk after school to gather conkers
> sitting on birthing ball
> spicy dinner
> Hot bath
> ......................what about you guys?

work, work, and hmmm? :-k more work! :dohh: * HAPPY HAPPY DUE DATE DAY LISSY!!!* :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie those lines are beautious https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/emoticone-nounours-maman-593.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I agree that puppets not in motion aren't the most endearing things, but that's not their function :shrug: I mean if I had a collection of cheesegraters hanging along the washing line they wouldn't be very endearing either. Cheese graters grate cheese, puppets tell stories, and it's when puppets are fulfilling this function that their intrinsic beauty shines through. Likewise a cheese grater is positively wondrous when one needs to grate cheese:haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie those lines are beautious https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/emoticone-nounours-maman-593.gif

AWWWWWWW TWIN BEARS!!!!!!! I hope you are all not sad if it turns out to be one :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie those lines are beautious https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/emoticone-nounours-maman-593.gif
> 
> AWWWWWWW TWIN BEARS!!!!!!! I hope you are all not sad if it turns out to be one :shrug:Click to expand...

I'll be a bit sad. I have my heart set on twins for you now!!


----------



## new mummy2010

here's my half caught up multi quotes for the moment:thumbup:im catching up in between ebay listing,washing,feeding and tidying!!!





LunaLady said:


> Hi girls!
> About to pump and then go to bed, but wanted to tell you some more. After almost three days of labor and seemingly no end in sight and a c section just around the corner. I got an epidural and then willed myself to push this baby out! I was 3cm when the doctor checked me and then I went into a bit of a trance and breathed down with each contraction. About two hours later the doctor came back and announced I was 9 centimeters! I was in shock! He had me do some pushing in the room with about five or six contractions, then we went to the OR because there is a window directly to the NICU there. About fifteen minutes and about five contractions worth of pushing later, Rhyko was born!
> They were able to put him on my chest for a moment and I rubbed him and told him I loved him and DH and I were able to see him for a few moments before they whisked him off. He cried right away. :)
> He weighs just 5 pounds and is 47 cm long. We got to go to the NICU about two hours after he was born. He's so tiny and soft and he is doing very well. He doesn't have to be in an incubator or have his breathing assisted - he just has an oxygen tube for his nose. They are feeding him via IV for now. Tomorrow they said I could hold him, I can't wait!
> 
> My boy is here! I can't believe it!

luna im so happy you actually had rhyko out of your vagina and not through your tummy:winkwink:, i bet you will be holding him soon in your arms i cant wait to see pics of the 4th turtle boy:thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Bah! Poor Cara has woken up with a dodgy eye :( It's conjunctivitis I reckon...all sticky and puffy, poor little mite :nope: I'm wiping with cotton wool and cooled boiled water and putting a little breast milk on too. Anyone got any other fast cures? Little Iona will be here tomorrow and I'm sure my sis' will thank me for her ending up with sticky eyes :blush:

hi kitty hope your having fun with cara your sis and iona love that name:cloud9:and hope you get to tackle your sisters weight with her in a non intrusive way:hugs:also hope lil missy has a better eye today!!



addie25 said:


> Here are my tests from yesterday and 2day. They got darker so I think that is a good sign.
> 
> View attachment 267935

addie those lines are absolute beauts lady they look like my first bfp with nate at like 17-18dpo!!! they are amazing:hugs:im so damn excited for your babe i really am:kiss:



Essie said:


> Argh Crunch that would annoy me! Your HV should check your notes before she visits you. Wouldnt give me much confidence in her if she didn't. HV seem to vary from judgemental busybodies to uninterested and uncaring, and everything in between.

my hv is lovely but i turned her away the other day well actually me and nate hid in the bedroom i just couldnt be arsed:dohh:



mummyApril said:


> Crunchie I wouldn't have that! I turned my hv away today she was meant to come tomoro she just turned up! My living room was a mess from the ironing pile to jays work stuff (grr) to girls toys etc so I said right now wasn't good enough, she said it was ok but she couldn't do tomoro as she was goin on holiday...erm why book it weird! Anyway I have 6 week check soon so I'll get him weighed then! Do you get a letter sent for 6 week apt?
> Addie I'm not sure what back could be implating further maybe? Ring docs lovey x


hi ap's i had letter through for nates 6wk check hun




HollyMonkey said:


> Anyway, I was just coming on to say that DH finally popped the question this evening :cloud9: That magic question I was so hoping he'd ask [-o&lt;
> 
> "Do you think we should get a cleaning lady in once a week?"
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> We are 5 in a pretty big house with lots of animals too and a messy and demanding toddler and men with monster appetites and lots of dirty sports kit; just LO and the shopping and cooking and laundry take hours, and we only have one bathroom so to keep it to DH's standards I'd have to blitz it everyday and it's just not going to happen, he has not married that woman :shrug: So that's cool :thumbup: Anyway he had one with his ex :sulk:

i want one :growlmad:check you out sahm and lady of cleaning leisure i want your dh:thumbup:



addie25 said:


> View attachment 268163
> I was at my moms house be4 and Noelle (puppy in picture) was staring at me with loving eyes. Wouldn't you say I am her favorite. Shes soooo adorable!!

too cute addie :cloud9::cloud9:



mummyApril said:


> Sarah im really good today, me and Jay arent together at the moment but he is going to come and see James after work everyday, he rang me last night (after i ignored him for over an hour) crying saying he couldnt believe he left his son etc etc, thats one thing i want him to try and be is a good dad, i just said all we have to do now is be parents and nothing more.
> how are you feeling? xx

april how is the jay situation now darl is he sticking to seeing jamesv like he said he would:hugs:



mummyApril said:


> just showing off his smile and funny faces :)


he is so funny he has such a lil personality already :cloud9:




TrinityMom said:


> We had the saddest news today. One of our mums who lives on a farm up the coast had a farm invasion. They doused her in petrol to get the husband to cooperate with their demands and then they murdered him while he was holding their 18 month old son :cry: It's just awful and hateful and I feel so sad for her. She has no family here, they're all in the UK. Too horrid :cry:

:cry::cry:thats awful

cassie congrats on your onion:hugs:

emandi congrats on your papaya(paw-paw)


----------



## HollyMonkey

But so long as you have a healthy bean I will be really happy. :hugs:

Holly keeps lifting up my jumper and patting my tummy and showing me her tummy! Sixth sense or does she just think I look like I've been on the pies?!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie those lines are beautious https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/emoticone-nounours-maman-593.gif
> 
> AWWWWWWW TWIN BEARS!!!!!!! I hope you are all not sad if it turns out to be one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be a bit sad. I have my heart set on twins for you now!!Click to expand...

LOL if it turns out to be one healthy baby and not twins B ill make sure they are just amazinggggg to make up for not being a twin!!!!!


----------



## addie25

OH no I got Luna a gift and I do not see her address anywhere. Did she not give it out???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Hayley :hugs: I'm having second thoughts about the cleaning lady just now, coz it's an extra cost each month that I don't want to afford if it means less fun stuff, so I might suggest to DH we get one when I really need one, like at the end of my pregnancy or when I have the newborn. (fx'd for sticky bean!) It seems he just wants one because my standards aren't good enough but the house _is_ kept clean and pretty tidy, and I feel at the moment it would just be throwing money away and we might really need help once I'm a whale and with a bubba :shrug: I'm going to run this thought by him this evening. Last night I was keen but today I'm feeling all proud and territorial, fickle woman :haha:


----------



## Essie

All the new UK mummies - have you had the results from the heelprick back? They said it'd take 6 weeks but I haven't heard anything yet. I'm going to ask at the doctors tomorrow when we go for her jabs.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> All the new UK mummies - have you had the results from the heelprick back? They said it'd take 6 weeks but I haven't heard anything yet. I'm going to ask at the doctors tomorrow when we go for her jabs.

Hi ya 

I got mine in the post on Monday - I think we had to wait for her to be 36 weeks before it was done - so I suppose mine came back quite quick really


----------



## cassie04

Hi turts :hi:

I have been stalking you all day but only managed to post now!:thumbup:

I'm very sad! I never knew that a pregnancy can make a perfect relationship turn into a poo one!:nope: Me and dave both used to smoke pre pregnancy. I stopped the day i found out i was preg and after convincing dave he stopped a few weeks later. I hate the idea of people smoking around the children I also would hate handing the baby over to dave if he had been smoking and then the baby smelling of smoke :growlmad: Hense why dave quit!

Well I found a receipt in daves car which he bought something the day i left for girly weekend that i knew was the price of 10 lamberts! I confronted him and asked him if he bought some cigarettes and for 30 mins he looked me in the eye swore on mine and beans life it was infact a receipt for a "sausage roll, chocolate bar and a drink":haha: but im not stupid so i told him well we will pop to the shops tomorow and see if that is the price of cigarettes. Eventually when he realised he was going to get caught out he eventually admitted to buying them! but he then blamed me and said if i hadnt been sneaky and found the receipt then he wouldnt have had to lie :dohh::growlmad: I was pissed at this!

Any how ..... he is still adimant that he didnt smoke them! and instead handed them out to his friends!:dohh: (the reason he is still LYING that he didnt smoke them is cos he knows i cant prove it) Apparantly he will only tell the truth if i can prove it!

So i am very angry.....most of all because we are like best friends or were and we have a really good strong relationship and this is the first time i have found him to be lying! It really has shocked me and kinda makes me look at him differently! plus with hormones i am feeling very :cry: about it all!

Maybe its my fault? too much pressure?:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

how comes you uk mums keep having the health visitors visit you at home ???

she must have been put off my house with the smell of the ham on her first and ONLY visit !


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I agree that puppets not in motion aren't the most endearing things, but that's not their function :shrug: I mean if I had a collection of cheesegraters hanging along the washing line they wouldn't be very endearing either. Cheese graters grate cheese, puppets tell stories, and it's when puppets are fulfilling this function that their intrinsic beauty shines through. Likewise a cheese grater is positively wondrous when one needs to grate cheese:haha:

I started to read this and thought that there may be a chance that it may be something deep and meaningful.......... I was wrong :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch - is it readable to me? Or would you take issue? I think that's really sweet. Thing with Adam is - I have a lot of DH's to compare him to and to be fair - he's lacking! Although he is trying and I have to remember that. He was very sad yesterday when he thought it was over. I didn't say that but I had indicated that without a conversation that suited what I wanted I would go before we were in fact in too deep. He's lying anyway, when I was pregnant for that day or so he was so happy and stuff that he can't say he doesn't want it. Then he was using it against me (the fact that as a girl I want to talk) saying things like 'is it any surprise I don't want to have a baby when this is what I come home too' and then I got the 'do you think we can afford a baby' (you'll notice that none of this actually gives me an answer as to whether he wants to ttc or not). I am still annoyed, don't know if you can all tell? :haha: anyway i'm gonna get it out of him later. It has to be a joint effort for me and my problem isn't that he isn't interested in ttc it's that we've seemingly stopped ttc without talking about it!! I'll be sure to probably tell you all about it.


----------



## cassie04

Trin that story was horrible :cry: Its made me very emotional......i look at things like that and think to myself things are much more important than to be nagging Dave about smoking! that poor poor lady!:nope:


----------



## addie25

Cassie I am so sorry you guys are fighting. I would be upset if DH lied thats one thing I can not stand. Maybe you 2 should sit down and discuss a plan for how he can stop like get a patch or that gum. Make it a team effort. Then make a list of what smoke can do to a baby. There are serious consequences so if you research what they are and show him I am sure he will stop.:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Addie :happydance: lovely jubbly lines.......it would be amazing if you had the first turtle twins!!!!!! but i would be just as happy for you if there was only one bambino cos you deserve it!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Can someone send me over some pregnancy symptoms please so I can believe this till my blood test Friday!

B I liked puppets as a kid. One year in France my mom got me this clown puppet. I loveddddd him. Shortly after that I hated clowns because the movie IT but I did love that puppet!


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> Addie :happydance: lovely jubbly lines.......it would be amazing if you had the first turtle twins!!!!!! but i would be just as happy for you if there was only one bambino cos you deserve it!:hugs:

Thanks :hugs: I can not wait for my blood test so I can really let this sink in!!!


----------



## addie25

DH said he was going to cook me a big breakfast today and he is still asleep. :dohh: He took off the morning today.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Cassie I am so sorry you guys are fighting. I would be upset if DH lied thats one thing I can not stand. Maybe you 2 should sit down and discuss a plan for how he can stop like get a patch or that gum. Make it a team effort. Then make a list of what smoke can do to a baby. There are serious consequences so if you research what they are and show him I am sure he will stop.:hugs:


That sounds like a good idea! It doesnt bug me as much that he has been smoking ....as i knew it would be hard for him to stop its the fact ....Since when has my lovely dave been a liar?!?!? Honestly he just isnt that type of guy?!?! maybe im a scary pregnant monster that he was scared to upset :shrug:


----------



## addie25

YAYA he just woke up (I am sure it has nothing to do with me singing an I AM HUNGRY SONG AS LOUD AS I CAN:haha::haha:)


----------



## cassie04

Luna!!!!!i dont know if i said it yet but was definitly thinking it CONGRATULATIONS and merry birth-day on your wee one! Is there any photo's yet?


----------



## addie25

I understand it is not nice to be lied to like that. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Not got long now to write this (off dinner)- Cassie lying is pants, for some perspective though - I truly wish that your problems were mine and that mine were someone else's. It's not going to end things is it? Did you do well quitting? I smoke you see and it is on my radar but I did struggle when I was preggo to do it. I thought i'd stop wanting to and I was wrong!

Addie those lines are like the visual of music to my ears :) - it's just the dye lovey don't worry they are rich and dark and set to improve!!! You so deserve it :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Hi turts :hi:
> 
> I have been stalking you all day but only managed to post now!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm very sad! I never knew that a pregnancy can make a perfect relationship turn into a poo one!:nope: Me and dave both used to smoke pre pregnancy. I stopped the day i found out i was preg and after convincing dave he stopped a few weeks later. I hate the idea of people smoking around the children I also would hate handing the baby over to dave if he had been smoking and then the baby smelling of smoke :growlmad: Hense why dave quit!
> 
> Well I found a receipt in daves car which he bought something the day i left for girly weekend that i knew was the price of 10 lamberts! I confronted him and asked him if he bought some cigarettes and for 30 mins he looked me in the eye swore on mine and beans life it was infact a receipt for a "sausage roll, chocolate bar and a drink":haha: but im not stupid so i told him well we will pop to the shops tomorow and see if that is the price of cigarettes. Eventually when he realised he was going to get caught out he eventually admitted to buying them! but he then blamed me and said if i hadnt been sneaky and found the receipt then he wouldnt have had to lie :dohh::growlmad: I was pissed at this!
> 
> Any how ..... he is still adimant that he didnt smoke them! and instead handed them out to his friends!:dohh: (the reason he is still LYING that he didnt smoke them is cos he knows i cant prove it) Apparantly he will only tell the truth if i can prove it!
> 
> So i am very angry.....most of all because we are like best friends or were and we have a really good strong relationship and this is the first time i have found him to be lying! It really has shocked me and kinda makes me look at him differently! plus with hormones i am feeling very :cry: about it all!
> 
> Maybe its my fault? too much pressure?:shrug:

Oooo tricky one I reckon Cassie because addictions are strong things and it gets dangerous to equate addictive indulgence with emotional fidelity. We ladies have an enormous motivation to stop bad things when we're pregnant, but it's harder for the menfolk, but maybe the day he meets baby for real he will have the same motivation as you:thumbup: And you have to be a teeny bit careful, I have lots of friends who were pure as angels during their pregnancy but now they're back to normal stressful life have the sneaky cigarette behind their husband's backs- never say never, you may find yourself there one day and then Dave will be bugging you :haha: Stopping smoking really has to come from a choice of Dave's, and you can help him but can't ultimately do it for him:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> Luna!!!!!i dont know if i said it yet but was definitly thinking it CONGRATULATIONS and merry birth-day on your wee one! Is there any photo's yet?

yeh there is like 5 pages back hes :cloud9:


re ur dh smoking,im an ex smoker its been 1 yr today :happydance: i can honestly say that (altho my dh has never smoked) i can see why he would hide it,i did a coupple of yrs ago my dh was sooo proud i felt i had to lie when i went back onto them :(
Smkng is such a huge addiction and if it hadnt been for ttc for yrs id have honestly NEVER given up.Itwas a case of baby or smoking and i chose baby :cloud9: if i had just got preg straight away id have quit then gone back on them after the birth x

Having said that i may have a sneaky 1 or 2 at christmas x


just cleaned my car :thumbup:Thats an achievement i havent cleaned it for 2 months:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That said Cassie a bit of pressure on him won't hurt either!! The more he has to do it in secret the less he'll bother!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunch - is it readable to me? Or would you take issue? I think that's really sweet. Thing with Adam is - I have a lot of DH's to compare him to and to be fair - he's lacking! Although he is trying and I have to remember that. He was very sad yesterday when he thought it was over. I didn't say that but I had indicated that without a conversation that suited what I wanted I would go before we were in fact in too deep. He's lying anyway, when I was pregnant for that day or so he was so happy and stuff that he can't say he doesn't want it. Then he was using it against me (the fact that as a girl I want to talk) saying things like 'is it any surprise I don't want to have a baby when this is what I come home too' and then I got the 'do you think we can afford a baby' (you'll notice that none of this actually gives me an answer as to whether he wants to ttc or not). I am still annoyed, don't know if you can all tell? :haha: anyway i'm gonna get it out of him later. It has to be a joint effort for me and my problem isn't that he isn't interested in ttc it's that we've seemingly stopped ttc without talking about it!! I'll be sure to probably tell you all about it.

Of course, you know more about me that most close friends :haha: ! are you on twitter ?
I can see from my own relationship that sometimes it can be very difficult being with someone who will not express emotion..... early on in our relationship I would find myself really trying to get ANY kind of a reaction from DH...which led to rows......now we do not row very well as he sulks and I kinda get bored lol ( Adam is not a Taurus is he ?? :wacko:) but I now realise that he shows he loves me other ways ......my DH would at points drive miles to collect me on a drunken night out and then take all my friends home .....never moaned.....and would say I have to make sure you ALL get home as I would never forgive myself if something happened to any of you. 
I would often get very jel of my friends relationships..... one of my friends gets a bunch of flowers every Saturday.......but he never comes home from the pub earlier than midnight 6 nights out of 7 ......I know I would prefer my hubby to come home ! anyway I waffle ........ I think have a nice meal tonight and maybe a glass of vino and ask him honestly what he thinks of the current situation xxxx:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Cassie I am so sorry you guys are fighting. I would be upset if DH lied thats one thing I can not stand. Maybe you 2 should sit down and discuss a plan for how he can stop like get a patch or that gum. Make it a team effort. Then make a list of what smoke can do to a baby. There are serious consequences so if you research what they are and show him I am sure he will stop.:hugs:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good idea! It doesnt bug me as much that he has been smoking ....as i knew it would be hard for him to stop its the fact ....Since when has my lovely dave been a liar?!?!? Honestly he just isnt that type of guy?!?! maybe im a scary pregnant monster that he was scared to upset :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't think it was a big lie, just a little guilty one.:shrug: I do it all the time on how much I spent in town etc, and dh does it to me on what he ate at lunchtime (he's always on a diet and then always chooses the chocolate cake option:haha:) Not all lies destroy confidence.


----------



## addie25

Very sweet DH crunch!!! Everyone shows love in different ways. I turned my DH lovey dovey. His parents were more reserved and they told me once that they were so happy to see him open up when he met me. He had no real choice but to be lovey bc I am so affectionate he had to join in lol or id smother him!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

would have been my due date today :( MEH?!!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Cassie I am so sorry you guys are fighting. I would be upset if DH lied thats one thing I can not stand. Maybe you 2 should sit down and discuss a plan for how he can stop like get a patch or that gum. Make it a team effort. Then make a list of what smoke can do to a baby. There are serious consequences so if you research what they are and show him I am sure he will stop.:hugs:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good idea! It doesnt bug me as much that he has been smoking ....as i knew it would be hard for him to stop its the fact ....Since when has my lovely dave been a liar?!?!? Honestly he just isnt that type of guy?!?! maybe im a scary pregnant monster that he was scared to upset :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it was a big lie, just a little guilty one.:shrug: I do it all the time on how much I spent in town etc, and dh does it to me on what he ate at lunchtime (he's always on a diet and then always chooses the chocolate cake option:haha:)Click to expand...

ahahah he lies on what he ate for lunch 2 funny!!! My DH does that sometimes but thats not a lie I care about.


----------



## addie25

So my big breakfast in turned out to be DH is going to take me out to breakfast or lunch at this point lol.


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hi turts :hi:
> 
> I have been stalking you all day but only managed to post now!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm very sad! I never knew that a pregnancy can make a perfect relationship turn into a poo one!:nope: Me and dave both used to smoke pre pregnancy. I stopped the day i found out i was preg and after convincing dave he stopped a few weeks later. I hate the idea of people smoking around the children I also would hate handing the baby over to dave if he had been smoking and then the baby smelling of smoke :growlmad: Hense why dave quit!
> 
> Well I found a receipt in daves car which he bought something the day i left for girly weekend that i knew was the price of 10 lamberts! I confronted him and asked him if he bought some cigarettes and for 30 mins he looked me in the eye swore on mine and beans life it was infact a receipt for a "sausage roll, chocolate bar and a drink":haha: but im not stupid so i told him well we will pop to the shops tomorow and see if that is the price of cigarettes. Eventually when he realised he was going to get caught out he eventually admitted to buying them! but he then blamed me and said if i hadnt been sneaky and found the receipt then he wouldnt have had to lie :dohh::growlmad: I was pissed at this!
> 
> Any how ..... he is still adimant that he didnt smoke them! and instead handed them out to his friends!:dohh: (the reason he is still LYING that he didnt smoke them is cos he knows i cant prove it) Apparantly he will only tell the truth if i can prove it!
> 
> So i am very angry.....most of all because we are like best friends or were and we have a really good strong relationship and this is the first time i have found him to be lying! It really has shocked me and kinda makes me look at him differently! plus with hormones i am feeling very :cry: about it all!
> 
> Maybe its my fault? too much pressure?:shrug:

ah same boat situation, we both smoked and i gave up first, Jay also gave up but he obviously forgot about a womans sense of smell when he fell of wagon, but i just made it real clear he would not go near James if he still smoked, its not just the smelling o smoke side of it its the cot death side of it (mayb that will scare him into quitting) Jay has not been a 'smoker for almost 9 months now, but has fallen bk a couple of times but only when majorly stressed (when i was pregnant) im sure hell get there :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Not got long now to write this (off dinner)- Cassie lying is pants, for some perspective though - I truly wish that your problems were mine and that mine were someone else's. It's not going to end things is it? Did you do well quitting? I smoke you see and it is on my radar but I did struggle when I was preggo to do it. I thought i'd stop wanting to and I was wrong!
> 
> Addie those lines are like the visual of music to my ears :) - it's just the dye lovey don't worry they are rich and dark and set to improve!!! You so deserve it :happydance:


I found it quite easy to stop just cos i know that if i even smoked one ciggy while pregnant and if something went wrong with the pregnancy i would immediatly blame that one ciggy i had! :nope: So its not the case that i dont want to smoke...its more the case i do it for bean....i kinda thought dave would be the same! i hope things arent too bad with u and adam!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

MY Dh smoked when we met and one time I took his pack and chucked it out the window of the car. He pulled over and got it :haha: He stopped on his own duno why exactly but I am glad. He has an ocasional cigar in the summer but thats ok by me it's not often.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Crunch - is it readable to me? Or would you take issue? I think that's really sweet. Thing with Adam is - I have a lot of DH's to compare him to and to be fair - he's lacking! Although he is trying and I have to remember that. He was very sad yesterday when he thought it was over. I didn't say that but I had indicated that without a conversation that suited what I wanted I would go before we were in fact in too deep. He's lying anyway, when I was pregnant for that day or so he was so happy and stuff that he can't say he doesn't want it. Then he was using it against me (the fact that as a girl I want to talk) saying things like 'is it any surprise I don't want to have a baby when this is what I come home too' and then I got the 'do you think we can afford a baby' (you'll notice that none of this actually gives me an answer as to whether he wants to ttc or not). I am still annoyed, don't know if you can all tell? :haha: anyway i'm gonna get it out of him later. It has to be a joint effort for me and my problem isn't that he isn't interested in ttc it's that we've seemingly stopped ttc without talking about it!! I'll be sure to probably tell you all about it.
> 
> Of course, you know more about me that most close friends :haha: ! are you on twitter ?
> I can see from my own relationship that sometimes it can be very difficult being with someone who will not express emotion..... early on in our relationship I would find myself really trying to get ANY kind of a reaction from DH...which led to rows......now we do not row very well as he sulks and I kinda get bored lol ( Adam is not a Taurus is he ?? :wacko:) but I now realise that he shows he loves me other ways ......my DH would at points drive miles to collect me on a drunken night out and then take all my friends home .....never moaned.....and would say I have to make sure you ALL get home as I would never forgive myself if something happened to any of you.
> I would often get very jel of my friends relationships..... one of my friends gets a bunch of flowers every Saturday.......but he never comes home from the pub earlier than midnight 6 nights out of 7 ......I know I would prefer my hubby to come home ! anyway I waffle ........ I think have a nice meal tonight and maybe a glass of vino and ask him honestly what he thinks of the current situation xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I hate arguing with dh because I get grumpy that I have to always do it in French and he never makes the effort to argue with me in English:growlmad: I'd win soooo easily in my native tongue:haha:


----------



## addie25

2 funny B!!! Sometimes I say things to DH in French when I am mad and make it sound lovely since he does not understand french.

Dh is sitting next to me having his coffee be4 we go and I randomly say "Im going to throw up" his eyes poped open so fast and wide lol. Well I did not eat anything yet today and I am starting to feel a bit sick.


----------



## addie25

Still waiting to go out to lunch. :dohh:

Where did everyone go. B best come back be4 I can say I cleared the thread :haha:


----------



## addie25

Omg my dh just ordered a $600 espresso machine for our house! I would b mad but he said we still can get our new bathroom so guess I'm not upset but that's a lot for one thing especially since I can't drink it now I'm preggers!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had dinner, 3hrs earlier than usual, and nommed a huge massive dinner down :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Still waiting to go out to lunch. :dohh:
> 
> Where did everyone go. B best come back be4 I can say I cleared the thread :haha:

I'm back! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm really relaxed about one thing since my scan, that it's not ectopic! I can poo and have hurting shoulders and all the side twinges I want now :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want chocolate cornflake cakes :hissy: :brat: :hissy: 

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTV8Bd7x1kVMQ1wy4yCfMZJTqVZvqXKUxys4ArR0tvvKkVXDP8ZcFDm4ktf3A


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Hi again. here are my tests from yesterday and today. Do you know why todays test line is more dotty?? Also here is my cat in her new hide out. I couldn't get the entire thing in the picture but you get the idea. She loves it!!! I tried to put my hand in it and she was smacking it to get out of her house lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 268531
> 
> 
> View attachment 268532
> 
> 
> I wish the line was as dark as the control line but it is only day 6 after transfer and last time day 6 the line was a tiny squinter!! I just hope the blood tests come great. Still 2 sleeps away it is taking forever!!

wow addie im loving your wee sticks girly!!

jeez how much on a coffee machine does it get the cup outta the cupboard its self and bring it to you when its made:shrug:i would expect it to lol:dohh:
i hate coffee :wacko:
least you still get bathroom:happydance:



Essie said:


> All the new UK mummies - have you had the results from the heelprick back? They said it'd take 6 weeks but I haven't heard anything yet. I'm going to ask at the doctors tomorrow when we go for her jabs.


essie they told me i would not get any results:nope:,unless it was poo news, and i never herard nadder so means all is good:thumbup:

maybe different where you are:shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Crunch - is it readable to me? Or would you take issue? I think that's really sweet. Thing with Adam is - I have a lot of DH's to compare him to and to be fair - he's lacking! Although he is trying and I have to remember that. He was very sad yesterday when he thought it was over. I didn't say that but I had indicated that without a conversation that suited what I wanted I would go before we were in fact in too deep. He's lying anyway, when I was pregnant for that day or so he was so happy and stuff that he can't say he doesn't want it. Then he was using it against me (the fact that as a girl I want to talk) saying things like 'is it any surprise I don't want to have a baby when this is what I come home too' and then I got the 'do you think we can afford a baby' (you'll notice that none of this actually gives me an answer as to whether he wants to ttc or not). I am still annoyed, don't know if you can all tell? :haha: anyway i'm gonna get it out of him later. It has to be a joint effort for me and my problem isn't that he isn't interested in ttc it's that we've seemingly stopped ttc without talking about it!! I'll be sure to probably tell you all about it.
> 
> Of course, you know more about me that most close friends :haha: ! are you on twitter ?
> I can see from my own relationship that sometimes it can be very difficult being with someone who will not express emotion..... early on in our relationship I would find myself really trying to get ANY kind of a reaction from DH...which led to rows......now we do not row very well as he sulks and I kinda get bored lol ( Adam is not a Taurus is he ?? :wacko:) but I now realise that he shows he loves me other ways ......my DH would at points drive miles to collect me on a drunken night out and then take all my friends home .....never moaned.....and would say I have to make sure you ALL get home as I would never forgive myself if something happened to any of you.
> I would often get very jel of my friends relationships..... one of my friends gets a bunch of flowers every Saturday.......but he never comes home from the pub earlier than midnight 6 nights out of 7 ......I know I would prefer my hubby to come home ! anyway I waffle ........ I think have a nice meal tonight and maybe a glass of vino and ask him honestly what he thinks of the current situation xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate arguing with dh because I get grumpy that I have to always do it in French and he never makes the effort to argue with me in English:growlmad: I'd win soooo easily in my native tongue:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:i could just imagine your dh standing shaking his head at you :haha:

how is painting and the conkers coming along:shrug:



addie25 said:


> Omg my dh just ordered a $600 espresso machine for our house! I would b mad but he said we still can get our new bathroom so guess I'm not upset but that's a lot for one thing especially since I can't drink it now I'm preggers!

*see above*


well i have put nates crib and his bedding and brand new crib bale of bedding on ebay, taken a shed load of 



photos of nate&reeces outgrown gorgeous clothes and my maternity clothes
to put on later as its playing up:wacko:and i did a lovely advert for my unworn wedding dress and bloody ebay went down it took me ages a bit like wqhen on the lurker and you write a big post and doesnt bloody post or you lose it:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go and make some sugarfree GD cornflake cakes with pure chocolate powder and butter. Not sure the choco will stick but will try!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I've just got back to painting today after interruptions due to family visiting, only did an hour though coz I had loads of junk to sort out in the garage but have done all that now so tomorrow and Friday are real painting days, if Holly will cooperate!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Made them! Just letting them set :happydance: Only made 2 though :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a big wave of love for you all :hugs: :hug: :friends:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im making Cottage Pie NOM NOM :munch:

GROUP HUGS
https://i593.photobucket.com/albums/tt18/GrannyLeah/Smilies/orangemegahug.gif


----------



## mummyApril

they have changed facebook again bah


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wednesday night is when I usually do my pot pic :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've forgotten what cottage pie is :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im making Cottage Pie NOM NOM :munch:
> 
> GROUP HUGS
> 
> https://i593.photobucket.com/albums/tt18/GrannyLeah/Smilies/orangemegahug.gif

I love that group hug smiley


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> they have changed facebook again bah

No skin off my nose coz I don't do facebook:haha:


----------



## Essie

I'm making (well DH is making) a tomato, chicken and something-I've-forgotten rissotto :munch:


----------



## babyhopes2010

its mince,tomatoe,onion,gravy juice,carot peas sweet corn with mash on top baked with lil bit of cheese until crispy NOM NOM

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4870/pieg.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Wednesday night is when I usually do my pot pic :-k

Well....where is it?


----------



## TrinityMom

I just had my soya peppe steak pie gravy and chips. SOOOOO yummy

And I am SOOOOOO intolerant at the moment :grr: Toine keeps huffing and puffing for nothing and I want to tape his mouth shut! Not my proudest mommy moment!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> its mince,tomatoe,onion,gravy juice,carot peas sweet corn with mash on top baked with lil bit of cheese until crispy NOM NOM

Ah yes I remember the one! That sounds nommo :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wednesday night is when I usually do my pot pic :-k
> 
> Well....where is it?Click to expand...

Ok I'll go and do it, since it's the once a weekness that counts rather than whether it's on my week change or not:shrug: If you can understand any of what I just wrote there:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

clare i had cottage pie last night
we just nommed paprika chicken (done in a juicy shakey bag thingy)and southen fried chips and onion rings!!

yes where is potty piccy??

trin i have just had that very same feeling with reece this afternoon


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wednesday night is when I usually do my pot pic :-k
> 
> Well....where is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'll go and do it, since it's the once a weekness that counts rather than whether it's on my week change or not:shrug: If you can understand any of what I just wrote there:haha:Click to expand...

Of course I understand! I taught you how to "-ness" words :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley was the chicken shakey thingy nice? i want to try it x


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> clare i had cottage pie last night
> we just nommed paprika chicken (done in a juicy shakey bag thingy)and southen fried chips and onion rings!!
> 
> yes where is potty piccy??
> 
> trin i have just had that very same feeling with reece this afternoon

Oh thank god! I thought I was up for worst mother award


----------



## mummyApril

ahhh Angel just got James to sleep he was struggling so she stroked his head and sang to him :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry about my terrible grey jogging bottoms again:dohh: Promise next week to get the pink lycra leggings out:thumbup: And I don't know why my knickers are exposed on the 6 week comparison shot:haha: Please :ignore:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









038.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Hello beautiful ladies. I've been a bit MIA and the last thing I read was Luna's birth announcement. It will be just about impossible to try and catch up on my lurker. Any new photos? Other that B'day gorge pot pic? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Here's a new picture of me and Rhyko just a few hours ago! He's doing so well - the oxygen tube has been taken off, so he's on room air! And he's doing well with the tube feedings! yay!!!


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous pic Luna :cloud9: he's doing so well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Here's a new picture of me and Rhyko just a few hours ago! He's doing so well - the oxygen tube has been taken off, so he's on room air! And he's doing well with the tube feedings! yay!!!

OMG he is soo cute! He looks smaller in that shot but infinitely happy to be against his mummy, in fact he must be absolutely in heaven and feel all safe and happy there :cloud9: And that's fabulous he's breathing on his own:thumbup: Well done Rhyko!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

He's inhaling you in that picture Luna! So happy and so sweet!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi molly :wave: how are u and mr. leo doing??

b, looks a little bigger! :happydance: u must keep the grey pants from now on (or as long as they still fit) for comparison purposes! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna! I am so weepy now. Beautiful boy. :hugs: Congratulations lovey.


----------



## newbie_ttc

so sweet Luna! 5lbs is a good weight. my friend's son weighed 5.1lbs at birth and he filled in quite quickly. he's a porker now 9 months later. is your addy on our private site?


----------



## new mummy2010

eurghhhhhhhhh why wont EBAY work??


----------



## Essie

Lovely pot pic B :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hi molly :wave: how are u and mr. leo doing??
> 
> b, looks a little bigger! :happydance: u must keep the grey pants from now on (or as long as they still fit) for comparison purposes! :flower:

We are doing well. OH is going out of town this afternoon which is sad but... Needs must. :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I shouldn't have eaten the Malva pudding :sick:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> Hayley was the chicken shakey thingy nice? i want to try it x


yep they are yummy april:thumbup:we have tried all the flavors and even the one they do for sticky bbq ribs the other day!!:thumbup:

real easy yummo tea as well spesh with lil ones as you just chuck it all in:winkwink:



LunaLady said:


> Here's a new picture of me and Rhyko just a few hours ago! He's doing so well - the oxygen tube has been taken off, so he's on room air! And he's doing well with the tube feedings! yay!!!

:cloud9:omg he is freekin gorgeous and so diddy :kiss::hugs::cloud9:

BIG:kiss:&:hugs:for Mr Rhyko from auntie hayley xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wednesday night is when I usually do my pot pic :-k
> 
> Well....where is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'll go and do it, since it's the once a weekness that counts rather than whether it's on my week change or not:shrug: If you can understand any of what I just wrote there:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I understand! I taught you how to "-ness" words :haha:Click to expand...

You taught me how to 'ness' and to schlepp and to exhausicate and to beware of Mercury retrograde :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry about my terrible grey jogging bottoms again:dohh: Promise next week to get the pink lycra leggings out:thumbup: And I don't know why my knickers are exposed on the 6 week comparison shot:haha: Please :ignore:

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany you lil porker!! i thought the knickers in the last one were a bit kinky lol!!


----------



## new mummy2010

hey mollz you changed the title!!!
wow haven't we come so far ladies ohhh i feel all emotional now


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wednesday night is when I usually do my pot pic :-k
> 
> Well....where is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'll go and do it, since it's the once a weekness that counts rather than whether it's on my week change or not:shrug: If you can understand any of what I just wrote there:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I understand! I taught you how to "-ness" words :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You taught me how to 'ness' and to schlepp and to exhausicate and to beware of Mercury retrograde :haha:Click to expand...

:amartass:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Bethany you lil porker!! i thought the knickers in the last one were a bit kinky lol!!

I know, those knickers are so random, I won't use the 6 week shot again, it's embarrassing:blush: I was still getting the hang of bump pics at the time, they're not as easy to do as you all made out, and I overlooked my clothing arrangements in my eagerness to capture the bump :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna. he is GORGEOUS and SO tiny and cute :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Aww LUNA that brought tears to my eyes! he is so beautiful and looks so happy cuddled up to you.cant believe thats how big my baba is already,well i can im getting foot in my ribs ouchy! alot of baby turts have been early. ill go 42 weeks u just see :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must say these little turtle boy babies do make me think a boy might be something quite special, even though I've had my heart set on Emily for a while. The good news is that (if baby sticks, fx'd) then it will either be a boy or a girl, and either pleaseth the monkey


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Miss Kitty_Cat *sends her love to *Luna and Rhyko * and wishes you *Lissy* much goodluck :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

I wish stomachs were clever and only vomited out the last thing you ate - the thing that made you feel sick - and kept the rest. If I was designing a vomiting stomach, that's how I would make it


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I wish stomachs were clever and only vomited out the last thing you ate - the thing that made you feel sick - and kept the rest. If I was designing a vomiting stomach, that's how I would make it

I take it the whole lot just came out, not just the pudding? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/vomi.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hope I don't get vomity sick. Remember Molly said that your symptoms by 8 weeks are what they are until 12 since the hcg doesn't rise much more after that? Maybe I'm in the clear soon? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

On my blood test results sheets they have all the normal range hcg levels printed out and the 3rd trimester ones are 1000-50000, which is hilarious, you could do a digi and only get a 2-3 :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I wish stomachs were clever and only vomited out the last thing you ate - the thing that made you feel sick - and kept the rest. If I was designing a vomiting stomach, that's how I would make it
> 
> I take it the whole lot just came out, not just the pudding? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/vomi.gifClick to expand...

Yep :nope: And I know I'll wake up at 2am starverating!

I agree with Molly's 8w-12w symptoms. I definitely had that but mine started at 7 weeks. I'm sure with the boys ALL nausea and fatigue had gone by now


----------



## mummyApril

James hasn't done a poo for 2 days now do you think he may be constipated? If so what can I use to ease that? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I wish stomachs were clever and only vomited out the last thing you ate - the thing that made you feel sick - and kept the rest. If I was designing a vomiting stomach, that's how I would make it
> 
> I take it the whole lot just came out, not just the pudding? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/vomi.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Yep :nope: And I know I'll wake up at 2am starverating!
> 
> I agree with Molly's 8w-12w symptoms. I definitely had that but mine started at 7 weeks. I'm sure with the boys ALL nausea and fatigue had gone by nowClick to expand...

I do actually have quite strong nausea and fatigue sometimes, and my late afternoon/early evening nausea is way stronger than I remember with Holly but it's really not of the 'I need to vomit kind'- nor was it with Holly, maybe I just have more time to notice it now since I'm not working :shrug: But it doesn't bother me, I just hope it doesn't turn into voms!! Don't want to vom!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I wish stomachs were clever and only vomited out the last thing you ate - the thing that made you feel sick - and kept the rest. If I was designing a vomiting stomach, that's how I would make it
> 
> I take it the whole lot just came out, not just the pudding? https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Crade/vomi.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Yep :nope: And I know I'll wake up at 2am starverating!
> 
> I agree with Molly's 8w-12w symptoms. I definitely had that but mine started at 7 weeks. I'm sure with the boys ALL nausea and fatigue had gone by nowClick to expand...

I lost my queasiness at 12 weeks and then it came back at 14 and went for good, maybe yours is having a last little visit?:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

trin, i hope u get your girl. my cousin had her girl after 6 years and 2 boys and it is just the sweetest thing. all her babies are special but there's something about finally getting the gender you've always dreamed about. i think we all are on :cloud9: at the moment. every time i go to the store something pink or some type of hair accessory finds it way in my basket! :dohh: how many weeks until we find out its a Tori?


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> James hasn't done a poo for 2 days now do you think he may be constipated? If so what can I use to ease that? X

If he's not uncomfortable then leave it. You can try bicycling his legs and tummy massage in a clockwise direction to get things moving


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> trin, i hope u get your girl. my cousin had her girl after 6 years and 2 boys and it is just the sweetest thing. all her babies are special but there's something about finally getting the gender you've always dreamed about. i think we all are on :cloud9: at the moment. every time i go to the store something pink or some type of hair accessory finds it way in my basket! :dohh: how many weeks until we find out its a Tori?

:hugs: 3 more sleeps :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> James hasn't done a poo for 2 days now do you think he may be constipated? If so what can I use to ease that? X

Trin?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> trin, i hope u get your girl. my cousin had her girl after 6 years and 2 boys and it is just the sweetest thing. all her babies are special but there's something about finally getting the gender you've always dreamed about. i think we all are on :cloud9: at the moment. every time i go to the store something pink or some type of hair accessory finds it way in my basket! :dohh: how many weeks until we find out its a Tori?
> 
> :hugs: 3 more sleeps :argh:Click to expand...

NO WAYYYYY!!! OMG! OMG! OMG! Palpitations! Honestly I'm so nervous excited about your scan Trin!


----------



## Mollykins

3 more days. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tired monkey is off to beddybyes now my fwends :sleep:

Nighty night xxxxxx :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

He doesn't seem bothered but thankyou trin :) x


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> James hasn't done a poo for 2 days now do you think he may be constipated? If so what can I use to ease that? X

I've read it's normal for breastfed babies not to go everyday. Lyra goes about every 3rd day or so. She never has any signs of constipation so I assume it's fine :shrug:


----------



## Essie

April, just seen in fb you've found the key :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Evening all, just got home from holding my friends brand new baby :) :) :) and then ate some spicy chinese chicken with chilli and garlic chips....have nagging period-y pains but nothing very interesting happening :( ach, this baby is too comfy!


----------



## poas

With the constipation thing, I found that a tiny bit of brown sugar in warm water always did the trick for Harri


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> With the constipation thing, I found that a tiny bit of brown sugar in warm water always did the trick for Harri

my dad said that :) lol


----------



## mummyApril

yes the key is found!!!!!!!! after pulling the sofa out etc etc jay found it in the changing bag oops lol well he was as stressed as i have been recently so payback is a bitch haha x


----------



## TrinityMom

I am contemplating watching the rugby tomorrow and going to work late. Naughty me :haha:

I too am off to bed. Nighty night B, night night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> trin, i hope u get your girl. my cousin had her girl after 6 years and 2 boys and it is just the sweetest thing. all her babies are special but there's something about finally getting the gender you've always dreamed about. i think we all are on :cloud9: at the moment. every time i go to the store something pink or some type of hair accessory finds it way in my basket! :dohh: how many weeks until we find out its a Tori?
> 
> :hugs: 3 more sleeps :argh:Click to expand...

:saywhat: :wohoo: so soon! :wohoo: buckets of :dust: that baby is a :pink:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight those off to land of nod xx


----------



## Sarachka

everyone! hi! just a quick hello before bed. been down with alex and sophie today, so lovely to see them. I am exhausted after 6 hrs total in the car today, need bra off and to be laying flat!! Alex jumped on my tummy at one point which made me very anxious but I think it's OK. Sophie is SUCH a happy baby, all smiles and giggles all the time. 

LUNA such a gorgeous little boy!!!

BETHANY Your puppets are a-mazing! I love how you manage to catch everything perfectly to do with race and ethnicity, all the bone structures etc. Truly amazing. 

Sorry everyone else, i just need SLEEEEEEP


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry about my terrible grey jogging bottoms again:dohh: Promise next week to get the pink lycra leggings out:thumbup: And I don't know why my knickers are exposed on the 6 week comparison shot:haha: Please :ignore:

WOW look at your bump go it's taking over! :haha: Just lovely B!:hugs:



LunaLady said:


> Here's a new picture of me and Rhyko just a few hours ago! He's doing so well - the oxygen tube has been taken off, so he's on room air! And he's doing well with the tube feedings! yay!!!

OMG he looks so happy to be on his mama and so relaxed!!! How adorable is he. I agree 5 pounds is a good start and he will fill in quickly.



Sarachka said:


> everyone! hi! just a quick hello before bed. been down with alex and sophie today, so lovely to see them. I am exhausted after 6 hrs total in the car today, need bra off and to be laying flat!! Alex jumped on my tummy at one point which made me very anxious but I think it's OK. Sophie is SUCH a happy baby, all smiles and giggles all the time.
> 
> LUNA such a gorgeous little boy!!!
> 
> BETHANY Your puppets are a-mazing! I love how you manage to catch everything perfectly to do with race and ethnicity, all the bone structures etc. Truly amazing.
> 
> Sorry everyone else, i just need SLEEEEEEP

Don't worry about it my doctor one time pushed hard on my stomach when I was 12 weeks and said look I can't even touch the baby so do not worry if it gets hit (remember that student was punching me in the stomach :dohh:)


----------



## addie25

Well I have an hour and a half be4 DH comes home. What to do what to do. I spent the afternoon with my mom, brothers, and brothers gf. OHH AND PUPS!!
Tonight we are having chicken, mashed potatoes, and brocoli. NOM NOM!! It is not good when I get bored like this bc then I want to poas!!!! And I can not poas bc then I won't have any left for Friday. 2 more sleeps and then my blood test!!!! When is Trins scan?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: all

Luna gorgeous photo of the two of you and he does indeed
L


----------



## addie25

Yay hiii how r u!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: stoopid iPhone! 

Looks smaller buuut in the incubator he's obviously gonna nearly fill it... So I think the first photo may have tricked me eye. So so good for him to be this strong. Congratulations. Also, will you keep your ticker like Crunch? 

Crunch OMFG Adam's IS a TAURUS! how did you know? Is it you or DH that is Taurus? This is what Adam is like or most of the time, I don't drive and he always makes sure I'm home safe, guess that's how I know I can't end it, I know on a logical level that he loves me and cares for me but sometimes emotionally that's not enough... I finally got my chat tonight and HE mentioned it and he was all sweetness and it was like (for me) 'I don't get why that's difficult!' he said he wants to try and I told him I was more than happy to shelter it from him but that I would actually need :sex: :haha:. It was nice :) and refreshing! He very rarely opens up about stuff and never mentions things I do that wind him up like Sezi (ANOTHER Taurus)... I am a Leo so we do struggle lol, we even argue about what would win in a fight - a bull or a lion???? :rofl: 

I waffle too!!

Molls nice to hear from you :hugs: sucks about DH so soon but alas as you say... How is master Leo's wind? Not too trifling I hope. 

College - DONE! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> :dohh: stoopid iPhone!
> 
> Looks smaller buuut in the incubator he's obviously gonna nearly fill it... So I think the first photo may have tricked me eye. So so good for him to be this strong. Congratulations. Also, will you keep your ticker like Crunch?
> 
> Crunch OMFG Adam's IS a TAURUS! how did you know? Is it you or DH that is Taurus? This is what Adam is like or most of the time, I don't drive and he always makes sure I'm home safe, guess that's how I know I can't end it, I know on a logical level that he loves me and cares for me but sometimes emotionally that's not enough... I finally got my chat tonight and HE mentioned it and he was all sweetness and it was like (for me) 'I don't get why that's difficult!' he said he wants to try and I told him I was more than happy to shelter it from him but that I would actually need :sex: :haha:. It was nice :) and refreshing! He very rarely opens up about stuff and never mentions things I do that wind him up like Sezi (ANOTHER Taurus)... I am a Leo so we do struggle lol, we even argue about what would win in a fight - a bull or a lion???? :rofl:
> 
> I waffle too!!
> 
> Molls nice to hear from you :hugs: sucks about DH so soon but alas as you say... How is master Leo's wind? Not too trifling I hope.
> 
> College - DONE! :happydance:

I am glad the chat went well and college is done!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: addie! You still waiting for DH. I'm sat with OH and a friend chatting :) and soon going home to bed and to check if I have wifi yet :shrug: I want to knit. I have no time :nope:... How's your book coming along?


----------



## Crunchie

Oh jaynie dh is a Taurus .... 14th may !!! 

Spooky !!! See there is deffo something in these star signs lol

Glad it all went well lovely xxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi addie, hi jaynie :wave: what's new this evening? 

jaynie have u had your talk yet? i've got 10 minutes left at work. it has been a long boring day. i'm skipping my exercise class this evening b/c i am quite sore still and giving these bones a much needed break


----------



## addie25

My books is done I just need to get an agent and that is very hard when you are not Published. I ended my contract with the agent I had bc he wasn't doing his job.


----------



## newbie_ttc

nevermind, i hadn't read back :dohh: good for you Jaynie! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi Newbie how r u!!! I'm just resting a bit be4 dinner.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Crunch! What's also odd is I clearly have some misplaced Daddy complex because my dad is a Taurus oh Sigmund Freud would love me!! :haha: 

Newbs - give the exercise a rest it should always be a pleasure I find :thumbup: it's always mad that you finish work as I'm thinking about bed!! 

Addie I knew it was finished but didn't know what was happening re: your agent!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: April!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie, your dinner sounds yummy! Save me a plate, ok? :munch:
Jaynie exercise has never been fun for me but i'm always happy i've done it once it was over. Do u feel better now that u two have spoken. Do u plan to let him know when you're fertile or just spare him the details? I keep it to myself although i'm sure mj knows roughly when I am fertile anyways :dohh:


----------



## addie25

It was yummy!! I saved you a plate!!:thumbup: we had to nap after dinner bc we ate so much!!


----------



## addie25

Having such a lovely night with DH. I lined up all my hpt test to show him the progression n he starting laughin at how many I have ( didn't even include the digital ones) then he goes oh yes your preggo!!


----------



## addie25

Omg, I love singing competitions and this new one the X factor is great. The last lady to sing made the hairs on my arms stand up!!!! Where r all my USA girls come back n chat I'll give u a flower :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, you made me chuckle with your Leo vs Taurus relationship bit. My OH and I are the same combination, yet reversed. I am the Taurus. :smug: Honestly though, OH and I rarely have any issues.


----------



## Crunchie

Not quite sure why I ever consider going to bed .... I might as well just sit in my living room 

I had to virtually Chuck my brother out last night 9pm ...
Couldn't decide what takeaway to get for his 3 kids after they left my house .... that have school tomorrow ..... Then tells me why you tired .... My kids slept through from the start 

Yeah Thanks for that .... Now piss off


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Molly ! Hows the delicious Leo


----------



## mummyApril

sorry i missed you Jaynie x


----------



## mummyApril

hiya newbie how are you?


----------



## LunaLady

I am home, now! I got discharged today and am now sitting in my living room! It's weird... And I miss my baby so, so, so much. It was heartbreaking to leave him. DH and I are going to visit him in just an hour or so. :cloud9: We can't stay away.

I am having real trouble pumping. I got some really good colostrum the first 12 hours or so, but it's just been drops here and there since. I'm trying really hard not to be discouraged, but... I want to provide for my baby so badly. I want him eating my milk, not formula.

Rhyko is doing so well, though! He's in a regular nursery bed, now, because he has shown he can maintain his temperature just fine. And he's pooping and digesting his meals! He's not even 48 hours old and doing so well. I hope he gets to come home real soon.

As for me, I feel alright. My back hurts thanks to the back labor and the epidural - but what's bugging me the most... the lymph nodes in my arm pits are the size of GRAPES! No joke! Ooooo soooo painful! More painful than my freakin' girl parts! SHeesh!! :cry:

I need to take a nap now before we go to visit. I'm going to do some skin to skin and then pump while we are there and hope for some better output. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> I am home, now! I got discharged today and am now sitting in my living room! It's weird... And I miss my baby so, so, so much. It was heartbreaking to leave him. DH and I are going to visit him in just an hour or so. :cloud9: We can't stay away.
> 
> I am having real trouble pumping. I got some really good colostrum the first 12 hours or so, but it's just been drops here and there since. I'm trying really hard not to be discouraged, but... I want to provide for my baby so badly. I want him eating my milk, not formula.
> 
> Rhyko is doing so well, though! He's in a regular nursery bed, now, because he has shown he can maintain his temperature just fine. And he's pooping and digesting his meals! He's not even 48 hours old and doing so well. I hope he gets to come home real soon.
> 
> As for me, I feel alright. My back hurts thanks to the back labor and the epidural - but what's bugging me the most... the lymph nodes in my arm pits are the size of GRAPES! No joke! Ooooo soooo painful! More painful than my freakin' girl parts! SHeesh!! :cry:
> 
> I need to take a nap now before we go to visit. I'm going to do some skin to skin and then pump while we are there and hope for some better output. :thumbup:

Luna so glad youre home and well, i hope Rhyko is home with you soon i couldnt imagine :hugs:

your milk will come through soon lovey which is why you have grapes under the armpits lol, thats the worse part of it, but mine went down after a couple of days, so so glad Rhyko is doing well! xx


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I missed you Crunch :hugs: Leo is doing well... Tried scaring me by bleeding from his umbilicus which fell off at day 4! Always going to be out for scaring the mommy it seems. Silly boy. Other than that though he is perfection... Ooo! There he screams. Booby time. 

Quick quick- Luna I am so glad Rhyko is doing so well. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Luna I'm so dumb I hadn't thought that you might go home before him! But he'll be with you soon, and that milk will soon come gushing in! When you're looking at and holding and listening to and smelling Rhyko later, think milky thoughts- I think there's a strong link between the senses and the udders. This is of course just my Hollymonkific theory :haha: April had armpit grapes, I remember! Thanks for keeping us posted, and masses of love to Rhyko from me, he'll be home before you know it! xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

After reading last night's posts I just asked what star sign DH is, (I don't know much about star signs) and he's a Taurus! I'm a Libra. Does this mean anything? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> After reading last night's posts I just asked what star sign DH is, (I don't know much about star signs) and he's a Taurus! I'm a Libra. Does this mean anything? :shrug:

Well .... Does dh have trouble expressing emotion ? My Taurus dh does !!

My besties are all libra.... I really wanted Lauren to go over and be a libra .... Although it would mean a life of her not being able to make a decision !!! Lol do you have that trouble ?

I


----------



## Crunchie

Luna ! Your boy is doing do well xxx

Keep up with pumping .... I couldnt get much until a week later after Lauren was born .... The hospital told me to keep it up every 2 hours even through the night and I would get so upset at the few drops i would collect but suddenly it came .... I did mix mine with formular in the hospital but I no longer need to xx


----------



## poas

Hey....I'm a Taurus...I am borderline autistic at times with my emotions though, so I guess you're making fair-ish statements lol! 
I'm done with being preg now, my vow not to whine is too hard to keep, I want my baby!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Hey....I'm a Taurus...I am borderline autistic at times with my emotions though, so I guess you're making fair-ish statements lol!
> I'm done with being preg now, my vow not to whine is too hard to keep, I want my baby!!!!

Lol ! I can only comment on my tauran dh .... My dad is gemini and completely the same ha ha 

Moan away ......! Everyone keep ringing you and asking if anything is happening ? x


----------



## Crunchie

Is it ok to spend the day in my pjs ? And not do anything .... I am so tired


----------



## poas

Yes they do, I get texts, calls and messages on facebook/posts on my wall-AS IF THESE PEOPLE ARE THE ONES WAITING MORE THAN ME!!!!!
I now feel terrible for keep saying to Kit ''baby here yet, baby here yet''
Now my inlaws are here too (lovely people) staying at my parents, but it just adds pressure-oh actually said ''everyone's here now, you can stop waiting'' OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, I was waiting???? Silly me! Lol

Oh and pj's were invented for tired mummy's x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Is it ok to spend the day in my pjs ? And not do anything .... I am so tired

you dont even have to ask permission for this!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> After reading last night's posts I just asked what star sign DH is, (I don't know much about star signs) and he's a Taurus! I'm a Libra. Does this mean anything? :shrug:
> 
> Well .... Does dh have trouble expressing emotion ? My Taurus dh does !!
> 
> My besties are all libra.... I really wanted Lauren to go over and be a libra .... Although it would mean a life of her not being able to make a decision !!! Lol do you have that trouble ?
> 
> IClick to expand...

I don't think DH has trouble expressing emotion. He came in from the garden almost in tears this morning because 2 of his 6 fertilised eggs he's hatching have been sabotaged by a jealous chicken in the coop:cry:

As for me and my decisions......well it's funny....when it comes to things like shoes and clothes and colour choices then yes I can agonise for hours over it! But when it comes to big life changing ones I'm very decisive and make swift sharp decisions. People have told me I'm brutal and/or reckless in this area- but I'm not really, there are thought processes behind my choices and I only make them if I'm absolutely confident that it's the right thing to do. So a bit of a conflict there!! And I'm good at decisions for other people :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am wearing jeans and a shirt like a civilian :smug: But only coz I have a bus to catch at 10:30 :haha:


----------



## poas

It's lovely weather here today, I think I may go for a waddle in a bit


----------



## HollyMonkey

*happy onion day trin!!!*


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I am wearing jeans and a shirt like a civilian :smug: But only coz I have a bus to catch at 10:30 :haha:

yes wearing pjs on a bus would make you a crazy person, although few years back in essex it was a kinda trend to wear pjs out! which i did on many occasions with my friends and then shops banned you from going in there if you had pjs on hahah


----------



## Crunchie

Lissy if Makes you feeel better I have had for the last 5 weeks, when someone came round they said "she shouldn't be here yet " ..... Yes thanks for the info as I hadn't realised 


Ohhhh April ! Pj day .... Get in 

My best friend who is a Libran who has a very high flying bank job in charge of loads of people .... Is brilliant in a work situation but if I ask her to chose where to go for lunch it takes ages and there is a chance she may have write a pros and cons list on local restaurants ! Me love her crazy ways


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh Trin has an onion wow thats gone fast yay for onions :)


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Lissy if Makes you feeel better I have had for the last 5 weeks, when someone came round they said "she shouldn't be here yet " ..... Yes thanks for the info as I hadn't realised
> 
> 
> Ohhhh April ! Pj day .... Get in
> 
> My best friend who is a Libran who has a very high flying bank job in charge of loads of people .... Is brilliant in a work situation but if I ask her to chose where to go for lunch it takes ages and there is a chance she may have write a pros and cons list on local restaurants ! Me love her crazy ways

you sound like youre best friends with my sister who is libran lol


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> It's lovely weather here today, I think I may go for a waddle in a bit

it is lovely out i need to put washing out but i cant carry the basket :(


----------



## TrinityMom

It's Avo Day!
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1d/Avocado.jpeghttps://3.bp.blogspot.com/_r3Jsu_vONW8/S_yg8U6DYLI/AAAAAAAAJ0o/hR2PQDVdzY8/s1600/avocado.jpghttps://culturewav.es/system/images/546415/original/Avocado-baby-bottle.jpg?1290559973https://a4.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/profile01/138/43202962b8fe4276aa69e314bb084d03/p.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

'Tis shocking how I feel I need my maternity jeans from the garage :shock: I got them at 14 weeks with Holly! But then I guess I had a baby just over a year and a half ago, my uterus hasn't forgotten!

Laters gaters, I just got the best text message from dh this morning, telling me to go and get Holly's autumn boots and jacket and gigoteuse coz hers are too tight now :happydance: Since I told him I think having a cleaning lady would upset me if it meant economies on Holly stuff and he agreed so he said go and get Holly her autumn stuff instead!! Youpeee!! :yipee: I loooooove toddler girl shopping :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Lissy if Makes you feeel better I have had for the last 5 weeks, when someone came round they said "she shouldn't be here yet " ..... Yes thanks for the info as I hadn't realised
> 
> 
> Ohhhh April ! Pj day .... Get in
> 
> My best friend who is a Libran who has a very high flying bank job in charge of loads of people .... Is brilliant in a work situation but if I ask her to chose where to go for lunch it takes ages and there is a chance she may have write a pros and cons list on local restaurants ! Me love her crazy ways

:haha: I don't have that problem when it comes to restaurants, anywhere that has FOOD!! I don't even care if there's no high chair!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

happy avocado day trin!!

:dohh:

:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

have a good day B x


----------



## mummyApril

i copied Bethany lol happy avocado day Trin (i wont feel so bad eating onion for dinner tonight now) lol x


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am wearing jeans and a shirt like a civilian :smug: But only coz I have a bus to catch at 10:30 :haha:
> 
> yes wearing pjs on a bus would make you a crazy person, although few years back in essex it was a kinda trend to wear pjs out! which i did on many occasions with my friends and then shops banned you from going in there if you had pjs on hahahClick to expand...

::shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh i just cleared my throat and made James really jump arms in the air aww poor lovey


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> It's Avo Day!
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1d/Avocado.jpeghttps://3.bp.blogspot.com/_r3Jsu_vONW8/S_yg8U6DYLI/AAAAAAAAJ0o/hR2PQDVdzY8/s1600/avocado.jpghttps://culturewav.es/system/images/546415/original/Avocado-baby-bottle.jpg?1290559973https://a4.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/profile01/138/43202962b8fe4276aa69e314bb084d03/p.jpg

This is going so quick !!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am wearing jeans and a shirt like a civilian :smug: But only coz I have a bus to catch at 10:30 :haha:
> 
> yes wearing pjs on a bus would make you a crazy person, although few years back in essex it was a kinda trend to wear pjs out! which i did on many occasions with my friends and then shops banned you from going in there if you had pjs on hahahClick to expand...
> 
> ::shrug:Click to expand...

definitely not my best look lol


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Luna I'm so dumb I hadn't thought that you might go home before him! But he'll be with you soon, and that milk will soon come gushing in! When you're looking at and holding and listening to and smelling Rhyko later, think milky thoughts- I think there's a strong link between the senses and the udders. This is of course just my Hollymonkific theory :haha: April had armpit grapes, I remember! Thanks for keeping us posted, and masses of love to Rhyko from me, he'll be home before you know it! xxxx

Monkific theory founded in science :thumbup: The more you hold your baby skin on skin in the first 2 weeks, the more prolactin you produce which sets your milk-making capabilities for the rest of your breastfeeding with that baby! Amazing!

And Luna, we find hand expressing colostrum works better than a pump and them pump afterwards


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> It's Avo Day!
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1d/Avocado.jpeghttps://3.bp.blogspot.com/_r3Jsu_vONW8/S_yg8U6DYLI/AAAAAAAAJ0o/hR2PQDVdzY8/s1600/avocado.jpghttps://culturewav.es/system/images/546415/original/Avocado-baby-bottle.jpg?1290559973https://a4.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/profile01/138/43202962b8fe4276aa69e314bb084d03/p.jpg
> 
> This is going so quick !!!!!Click to expand...

i loved being an avocado :happydance::happydance: felt so much better than an orange:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> After reading last night's posts I just asked what star sign DH is, (I don't know much about star signs) and he's a Taurus! I'm a Libra. Does this mean anything? :shrug:
> 
> Well .... Does dh have trouble expressing emotion ? My Taurus dh does !!
> 
> My besties are all libra.... I really wanted Lauren to go over and be a libra .... Although it would mean a life of her not being able to make a decision !!! Lol do you have that trouble ?
> 
> IClick to expand...

My mother! She cannot make decisions and she can't confront anyone either...always keeping the peace. Drives me nuts! I'm a Sag. We're direct, get things out and then it's over


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna I'm so dumb I hadn't thought that you might go home before him! But he'll be with you soon, and that milk will soon come gushing in! When you're looking at and holding and listening to and smelling Rhyko later, think milky thoughts- I think there's a strong link between the senses and the udders. This is of course just my Hollymonkific theory :haha: April had armpit grapes, I remember! Thanks for keeping us posted, and masses of love to Rhyko from me, he'll be home before you know it! xxxx
> 
> Monkific theory founded in science :thumbup: The more you hold your baby skin on skin in the first 2 weeks, the more prolactin you produce which sets your milk-making capabilities for the rest of your breastfeeding with that baby! Amazing!
> 
> And Luna, we find hand expressing colostrum works better than a pump and them pump afterwardsClick to expand...

Ah interesting! Certainly hearing Holly cry made me leak milk but I found if I cuddled her and looked at her little button nose I'd also get milky urges! Monkey theory rules!!

byeeeeeee, bus time xxxxxxx sorry for onion trin!!:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *happy onion day trin!!!*

:rofl:

Though the avos from my garden are WAY bigger than onions :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Trin :rofl:

OH NO!! as soon as lissy has bambino its me next :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm being a naughty turtle today and woke up at 9am and now I'm watching rugby. I was going to compromise and watch the first half then go to work but I've decided to make egg on toast at half time and then watch the second half and then go to work :haha: Much better plan. And work DH has sold some supplements for me so I'm making money in my absence :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

you deserve a late start Trin youre always on the go x


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie are you looking forward to TOWIE on sunday?


----------



## mummyApril

thread clearer :/


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> crunchie are you looking forward to TOWIE on sunday?

Omg its going to be reem ! U going to watch ???


----------



## Essie

I am a Virgo. I don't have all the traits but I am shy and a worrier, and I'm fussy when it comes to time keeping. And I do bottle up how I'm feeling. Actually thinking about it ido have quite a lot of the traits :-k

DH is an Aquarians. He is quite unconventional and friendly, but they're are supposed to be very independent but he's not one to go off on his own. His timekeeping is awful, drives me mad :growlmad:


----------



## Essie

:( Lyra is getting her first immunisations today. DH is finishing work early to come with us.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie are you looking forward to TOWIE on sunday?
> 
> Omg its going to be reem ! U going to watch ???Click to expand...

definitely although it wont be the same without Amy but still eekk excited lol Arg n lydia are back together i watched TOWIE: reem all about it last night was good :)


----------



## mummyApril

ah Essie she will be ok x


----------



## Essie

Philosophical Statement on Sixteen and Pregnant. "a woman becomes a mother when she gets pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby".


----------



## addie25

Omg a POAS dream just happened!!!!! I opened a box of tests that said 2 tests and 3 tests were inside!!!!!! :thumbup::happydance: also the line was as dark as control line today :happydance: I got back into bed just now n dh goes " you preggo" lol I guess he knows what I'm doing when I get up I'm not sneaky!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Omg a POAS dream just happened!!!!! I opened a box of tests that said 2 tests and 3 tests were inside!!!!!! :thumbup::happydance: also the line was as dark as control line today :happydance: I got back into bed just now n dh goes " you preggo" lol I guess he knows what I'm doing when I get up I'm not sneaky!!!

If its not as dark as the control line and u moan i will hurt you :ninja::haha:


----------



## addie25

Hah no moaning! I'm excited to hear my levels tomorrow!!!!


----------



## addie25

They test the embryos in 5 different ways to double check they r healthy so I know they will b I can't stress about that they did their job well I'm sure!!


----------



## addie25

This will be my last test as I do not think it can get any darker :happydance:


----------



## addie25

So quiet today. Hope you ladies are having a great day. This week has been and will continue to be cloudy with some rain. BOOO I want the sun shine and the air to be crisp!!


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Addie I'm so happy for you I'm all emotional x


----------



## mummyApril

For crunchie : joey essex; this isn't a blow drier its a hair drier! Hhahaha


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Oh Addie I'm so happy for you I'm all emotional x

Thanks April I am so excited for my blood test tomorrow and I now believe I am pregnant so no one has to hit me :haha::haha:

How was your night?


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> This will be my last test as I do not think it can get any darker :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 268891

sexy lines addie and claire will not have to hurt you :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> For crunchie : joey essex; this isn't a blow drier its a hair drier! Hhahaha

can you believe he buys shoes that are tooooo small :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Crunchie

Ninja !


----------



## addie25

HAHA yes she will not hit me now!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cassie04

Oh Addie! this all looks fab!!!!!!!!!:happydance: I have fx'd for you but i dont even think u need it!:hugs:

Sooooo......I felt really huge yesterday to the point that me and dave both didnt even think it looked like my body!!!!!!!!:dohh: so I took pictures cos i really had ballooned up! again i took pictures before i ate or drank anything.....but my gosh! I think im too big too soon?:shrug: Whats going on?:shrug: Im only 17 weeks?
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1









055.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









078.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









072.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









064.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Crunchie

On a very exciting note I got my first ever child benefit payment...all backdated ! yummy .... I feel less guilty for the lauren shopping I did yesterday


----------



## Crunchie

cassie04 said:


> Oh Addie! this all looks fab!!!!!!!!!:happydance: I have fx'd for you but i dont even think u need it!:hugs:
> 
> Sooooo......I felt really huge yesterday to the point that me and dave both didnt even think it looked like my body!!!!!!!!:dohh: so I took pictures cos i really had ballooned up! again i took pictures before i ate or drank anything.....but my gosh! I think im too big too soon?:shrug: Whats going on?:shrug: Im only 17 weeks?

loooooooks fab :thumbup:

from this thread I have learnt some people show soooooooo quickly and some are slow burners ....all normal my love x


----------



## cassie04

even my friend who i seen a couple of days ago walked in and said "crikey what the hell has happened to your bump its massive and i only seen u 2 days ago" But im just worried if its a growth spurt is it ok to be so sudden:shrug: 


I forgot to say excuse the rudey poses and the knickers!the bump caught me off guard!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







099.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

Cassie you look great!!!!!! I agree some women show early and some later on you look perfect to me!!!!! I hope I show early as well!!


----------



## addie25

It is normal Cassie some people say they go to sleep without a bump and wake up with one!!!


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Addie! this all looks fab!!!!!!!!!:happydance: I have fx'd for you but i dont even think u need it!:hugs:
> 
> Sooooo......I felt really huge yesterday to the point that me and dave both didnt even think it looked like my body!!!!!!!!:dohh: so I took pictures cos i really had ballooned up! again i took pictures before i ate or drank anything.....but my gosh! I think im too big too soon?:shrug: Whats going on?:shrug: Im only 17 weeks?
> 
> loooooooks fab :thumbup:
> 
> from this thread I have learnt some people show soooooooo quickly and some are slow burners ....all normal my love xClick to expand...


as long as it is normal and im not having triplets or swelling up! :haha: This will explain all my stretch marks!


----------



## addie25

MY MY, my teeth have been so sensitive to cold foods the last couple days!!! I have never had an issue with my teeth, can I say this is a symtom or am I just getting old and my teeth no longer like cold foods??


----------



## Essie

Cassie - lovely bump. Everyone shows differently, I think your bump looks perfect for 17 weeks.


----------



## Essie

Brill lines Addie :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Lyra was very good at the doctors. She only grizzled for about a second and then she was back to smiling again :)


----------



## addie25

Aww what a brave girl she is. Great job!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Well done Lyra! :happydance::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Lyra was very good at the doctors. She only grizzled for about a second and then she was back to smiling again :)


that is brilliant !!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

No foods seem to please me. I can not think of one thing I want to eat. :shrug: The though of hard boiled eggs make me gag and thats so good for u when ur preggers. And also an easy breakfast to make.


----------



## Crunchie

Lauren is also enjoying our PJ day !
 



Attached Files:







pj day.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cassie04

Im off for some lunching with my friend! back at uni on monday so making the most of it! I will be back on shortly xxxx


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Lauren is also enjoying our PJ day !

OMG that is such a cute picture!!!!! She seems to be nice and relaxed on her PJ day!!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh Addie I'm so happy for you I'm all emotional x
> 
> Thanks April I am so excited for my blood test tomorrow and I now believe I am pregnant so no one has to hit me :haha::haha:
> 
> How was your night?Click to expand...

not too bad started to feel a little anxious later the evening but that was due to being tired but had some good sleep :)


----------



## mummyApril

ahh crunch she is too cute!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Oh Addie! this all looks fab!!!!!!!!!:happydance: I have fx'd for you but i dont even think u need it!:hugs:
> 
> Sooooo......I felt really huge yesterday to the point that me and dave both didnt even think it looked like my body!!!!!!!!:dohh: so I took pictures cos i really had ballooned up! again i took pictures before i ate or drank anything.....but my gosh! I think im too big too soon?:shrug: Whats going on?:shrug: Im only 17 weeks?

cassie you have a lovely bump and dont worry about nudey shots i always had me boobs and butt out lol!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh Addie I'm so happy for you I'm all emotional x
> 
> Thanks April I am so excited for my blood test tomorrow and I now believe I am pregnant so no one has to hit me :haha::haha:
> 
> How was your night?Click to expand...
> 
> not too bad started to feel a little anxious later the evening but that was due to being tired but had some good sleep :)Click to expand...

Im glad you had a lovely :sleep:


----------



## addie25

Cats are hilarious! My cat is stalking me rt now. Not 2 sure why but she is LOL!:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> Addie, your dinner sounds yummy! Save me a plate, ok? :munch:
> Jaynie exercise has never been fun for me but i'm always happy i've done it once it was over. Do u feel better now that u two have spoken. Do u plan to let him know when you're fertile or just spare him the details? I keep it to myself although i'm sure mj knows roughly when I am fertile anyways :dohh:

He sort of asked about it yesterday, am I fertile. I guess i'll see how his 'drive' comes on. If he is still not loving the rumpy pumpy I will have no choice but if his 'appetite' picks up then I can leave it. I can even deal with missing the odd egg as long as i know we're singing from the same hymm sheet :thumbup: 

Did you or didn't you? That is the question!


----------



## addie25

Newbie have u tested again?


----------



## addie25

Good plan Jaynie.:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, you made me chuckle with your Leo vs Taurus relationship bit. My OH and I are the same combination, yet reversed. I am the Taurus. :smug: Honestly though, OH and I rarely have any issues.

I think it's specific to poofuck boys that are the Taurus. In all honesty a Lion would definitely win in a fight with a bull at least 80% of the time!! We are ok when we aren't having problems :haha: I don't think us both being stressed out helps, I tried to explain to him that: moving house, starting a new job, starting college, and having a MC is enough to make someone else fall over. I think he thinks I am superwoman! 

I say we have problems but I truly never want to be without him. I nuv him and he isn't perfect (just like me) I can live with it when I know he is *trying* i'm sure you all know what I mean. OUr men let us down but it's ace when they 'try' (maybe even just to make you :haha:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

did i what? :shrug: Eat the canary? 

https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_267/1210362672kA4RQw.jpg

I MOST CERTAINLY DID NOT! :sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, you made me chuckle with your Leo vs Taurus relationship bit. My OH and I are the same combination, yet reversed. I am the Taurus. :smug: Honestly though, OH and I rarely have any issues.

Also I am beginning to suspect that we are drawn to each other. You, sezi and me all have Taurus v Leo relationships... :-k


----------



## addie25

Very true nobody is perfect.


----------



## addie25

Oh poo. I got to my moms and she wants me to go have lunch with her and her friends. I wanted a lazy day with my dogs today bc it's so muggy out. I straightened my hair and it already looks horrible and I only stepped outside for a minute!:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> After reading last night's posts I just asked what star sign DH is, (I don't know much about star signs) and he's a Taurus! I'm a Libra. Does this mean anything? :shrug:
> 
> Well .... Does dh have trouble expressing emotion ? My Taurus dh does !!
> 
> My besties are all libra.... I really wanted Lauren to go over and be a libra .... Although it would mean a life of her not being able to make a decision !!! Lol do you have that trouble ?
> 
> IClick to expand...

I think libra's are fire signs (I am in to this to a degree) and Leo is a fire sign. Apparently as a fire sign you get on best with other fire signs (unlike the earth, air, water signs that get on with different elements :haha:) and me and the THREE girls that stayed in touch after school are all fire sign (sagitarius, Leo and 2 x Aries :))... I am going to get a book about this to read if anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good morning to my american girlies, and good afternoon to my lovelies across the pond! :howdy:

may i start out by say this is going to be a crappy day! :wacko: i have not tested today, although i was very tempted to as MJ went to work before i got up so i wouldn't have to be in :ninja: mode trying to poas AND my stupid temp is still up! Add to that the fact that i've been experiencing a sore boob on and off all morning, plus a woozy head!  pls don't jump for joy b/c while this all looks promising at 15dpo, CD28 i just know that evil :witch: is toying with me!! I have been spotting since last evening. nothing significant yet, just a little pink cm when i wipe every now and then. FML! since the stoopid temp is up af is definitely prolonged for at least one more stinking day! she should have been here yesterday ideally, but today for sure. i do not like being tortured like this but it happens *every single time* i THINK i may have caught the egg. how cruel is that! *RANT OVER*


----------



## addie25

:test: I know af can b a tricky poofuck but TEST. Omg m mom is playing this little piggy on my toes bc her grandbaby likes it. I wish she would calm down till after we get health report u kno even tho I know they will be healthy I still would like to relax till them.


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Philosophical Statement on Sixteen and Pregnant. "a woman becomes a mother when she gets pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby".

Do you have to record this show too - like me? :haha: I can't watch with Adam! 

Girls I'm so excited to be back in the game!


----------



## newbie_ttc

now that that nastiness is out of the way *ADDIE!* my dream was ssoooo weird last night and i know i only have u to thank! apparently we were at a fertility clinic that was more like an assembly line and i just wanted a little help getting a bfp but no one listened to me and before i knew it i had been inseminated and the receptionist told me i was pregnant... with twin girls! :wacko: at 1st i was p'oed about it b/c i didn't ask for the IVF, nor did i want twins and all i could think about was twice the expenses and how i would tell ppl that asked that twins just run in my family :wink: but i realized that all babies are a blessing even in bunches and was happy. they had all of us in a room and we were all complaining of boobie pain from having instantly been impregnated! crazy dream, eh? anyway i interpret that as u getting sticky twinsies :baby::baby: and i will be the 1st to predict they will both be :pink: :smug: Congratulations! :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Philosophical Statement on Sixteen and Pregnant. "a woman becomes a mother when she gets pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby".
> 
> Do you have to record this show too - like me? :haha: I can't watch with Adam!
> 
> Girls I'm so excited to be back in the game!Click to expand...

to me you were always in the game, but WELCOME BACK BABE! :friends:

and, i am almost positive AF will be here tomorrow, sooooo on the off chance that she is a no show, i decided this morning that i will test on saturday, which is my dearly departed aunt's birthday. as much as i miss here i think it will be so touching if i got a bfp on her birthday b/c she had been wanting me to have a baby for years. :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> did i what? :shrug: Eat the canary?
> 
> https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_267/1210362672kA4RQw.jpg
> 
> I MOST CERTAINLY DID NOT! :sulk:

:rofl: :rofl: 

EXERCISE!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> Good morning to my american girlies, and good afternoon to my lovelies across the pond! :howdy:
> 
> may i start out by say this is going to be a crappy day! :wacko: i have not tested today, although i was very tempted to as MJ went to work before i got up so i wouldn't have to be in :ninja: mode trying to poas AND my stupid temp is still up! Add to that the fact that i've been experiencing a sore boob on and off all morning, plus a woozy head! pls don't jump for joy b/c while this all looks promising at 15dpo, CD28 i just know that evil :witch: is toying with me!! I have been spotting since last evening. nothing significant yet, just a little pink cm when i wipe every now and then. FML! since the stoopid temp is up af is definitely prolonged for at least one more stinking day! she should have been here yesterday ideally, but today for sure. i do not like being tortured like this but it happens *every single time* i THINK i may have caught the egg. how cruel is that! *RANT OVER*

This used to happen to me and then I stopped testing and then in the end we stopped trying but that one time i was refusing to test because my :witch: likes to make me waste money on more than your conventional pads etc etc!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Lauren is also enjoying our PJ day !

so cute! i could snuggle with her all day. :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Philosophical Statement on Sixteen and Pregnant. "a woman becomes a mother when she gets pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby".
> 
> Do you have to record this show too - like me? :haha: I can't watch with Adam!
> 
> Girls I'm so excited to be back in the game!Click to expand...
> 
> to me you were always in the game, but WELCOME BACK BABE! :friends:
> 
> and, i am almost positive AF will be here tomorrow, sooooo on the off chance that she is a no show, i decided this morning that i will test on saturday, which is my dearly departed aunt's birthday. as much as i miss here i think it will be so touching if i got a bfp on her birthday b/c she had been wanting me to have a baby for years. :cry:Click to expand...

That is SO weird - we are very similar in cycles and stuff, i told you the other day that the TTC gods were aligning for us to be the actuve stragglers (while Ginge finds Mr Dreamy for instant spermification!!) However as much as I would love you to have the same cycles as me and that I would love it even more if you were preggo!


----------



## addie25

Omg I Love your dream!!! I want a dream as cool as that!!!!!!!!! O a girl prediciton we shall see I can't wait!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi Girls,

Dinner will be over soon :( took me a while to catch up. I hope I remember you all in the next 5 mins or so!!

If I have already quoted or whatever - you may not get a mention :haha:

Here goes...

Lissy - you don't have to worry about whacking a whinge out on here :hugs: we will all listen and at the very least we will pretend not to judge you! :haha:

Crunchie your daughter is an actual gorgepot and she looks so well. My sister spent the first few months in her PJ's as she couldn't drive and then she got dressed and would take Erin places but she's a home bod, unlike me (I like to be busy and stuff)... Hope you are enjoying your mat leave my lover.

B - I loved your pot pics and forgot to comment on them last night :dohh: have a super day spoiling Holly! As I am sure you will. Your DH do well with real life emotions? Ada would have no problem crying over a dead animal with me. But when there is something at stake we struggle to communicate! 

Luna - excellent news that you are well enough to be at home but it is sad when bebes are so premature that they have to stay without mum and dad. I am glad you get to visit and I don't know enought about BF'ing or lymph nodes to help you, maybe Trin a Lin knows of something you can take? :shrug:

Trin a lin tin tigger - HAPPY AVACADO day!!! :hugs: - your morning sounds awesome :yipee: for you! 

I love you all tonnes.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Philosophical Statement on Sixteen and Pregnant. "a woman becomes a mother when she gets pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby".
> 
> Do you have to record this show too - like me? :haha: I can't watch with Adam!
> 
> Girls I'm so excited to be back in the game!Click to expand...

Yep, DH won't watch it so I have to catch up when Lyra has a nap.


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lauren is also enjoying our PJ day !
> 
> so cute! i could snuggle with her all day. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you !

I always want to ask you technical things because I adore the fancy instructions you do ! esp that big red circle....

sorry if you think AF is on her way ! I will still keep everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Philosophical Statement on Sixteen and Pregnant. "a woman becomes a mother when she gets pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby".
> 
> Do you have to record this show too - like me? :haha: I can't watch with Adam!
> 
> Girls I'm so excited to be back in the game!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, DH won't watch it so I have to catch up when Lyra has a nap.Click to expand...

Did you watch Teen dad ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dudes!

*Cassie* your pot is perfect for 17 weeks :cloud9: 

*Jaynie*, yeah my dh is pretty emotionally articulate, (especially for a Taurus from what I can gather:haha:) but he is alot older than Adam, I think age and experience influence these things. He may have been less emotionally articulate before having kids and losing his sister in his late 20's for example, although I didn't know him then, but I just have an instinct that as life goes on you come to know your emotional contours better and better. Maybe:shrug:

*Crunch* Well done you :ninja: you! Catching up just now I wondered what the orgasmic sigh was about just before you swept in:haha: Are you still in your pjs? Lauren looks blissful!!!


----------



## addie25

My mom worked for loreal and even tho she retired she still gets to go to the company store to get products half off. So we were walking around after n lookin in all the labs n the whole time I was saying this place smells in French bc it all smelled to me n my preggy nose n people were lookin at me and then I remembered it's a French company people understood me lol :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Only 6 and a half hours until I'm a raspberry :happydance:

*Addie* that line is splendiferous!! I wee'd on an opk this afternoon and I appear to be ovulating :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hahahah I want to pee on an opk now :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hahahah I want to pee on an opk now :haha:

I'll post a pic later! Got to go and do baby stuff now....


xxxx


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Philosophical Statement on Sixteen and Pregnant. "a woman becomes a mother when she gets pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby".
> 
> Do you have to record this show too - like me? :haha: I can't watch with Adam!
> 
> Girls I'm so excited to be back in the game!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, DH won't watch it so I have to catch up when Lyra has a nap.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you watch Teen dad ?Click to expand...

Yes I did. I hoped he would turn himself around and stop getting arrested but it didn't seem like he was going to.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Only 6 and a half hours until I'm a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> *Addie* that line is splendiferous!! I wee'd on an opk this afternoon and I appear to be ovulating :haha:

I miss my fruit change twin :cry::friends:


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> This will be my last test as I do not think it can get any darker :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 268891

wohoo Addie thats one spledidmagnifico :bfp::dust:to you my sweetheart!!!
wow i bet your mum gets loadsa bargains from the loreal store:thumbup:



cassie04 said:


> Oh Addie! this all looks fab!!!!!!!!!:happydance: I have fx'd for you but i dont even think u need it!:hugs:
> 
> Sooooo......I felt really huge yesterday to the point that me and dave both didnt even think it looked like my body!!!!!!!!:dohh: so I took pictures cos i really had ballooned up! again i took pictures before i ate or drank anything.....but my gosh! I think im too big too soon?:shrug: Whats going on?:shrug: Im only 17 weeks?


:cloud9:cassie tis a gorge bump lovely you should be so proud:hugs:
is that Dave behaving himself? no more sneaky ciggies:muaha::devil:



Essie said:


> Lyra was very good at the doctors. She only grizzled for about a second and then she was back to smiling again :)

:thumbup::hug:GOOD GIRL LYRA xx



Crunchie said:


> Lauren is also enjoying our PJ day !

:cloud9::hi:Lauren a lady after my own heart i adore pj days !! start them young i say :haha:



firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Addie, your dinner sounds yummy! Save me a plate, ok? :munch:
> Jaynie exercise has never been fun for me but i'm always happy i've done it once it was over. Do u feel better now that u two have spoken. Do u plan to let him know when you're fertile or just spare him the details? I keep it to myself although i'm sure mj knows roughly when I am fertile anyways :dohh:
> 
> He sort of asked about it yesterday, am I fertile. I guess i'll see how his 'drive' comes on. If he is still not loving the rumpy pumpy I will have no choice but if his 'appetite' picks up then I can leave it. I can even deal with missing the odd egg as long as i know we're singing from the same hymm sheet :thumbup:
> 
> Did you or didn't you? That is the question!Click to expand...

Jaynie babe so glad you two have spoken and you feel a lil more supported in the whole ttc world:kiss:not long till our meet:headspin:



newbie_ttc said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Philosophical Statement on Sixteen and Pregnant. "a woman becomes a mother when she gets pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby".
> 
> Do you have to record this show too - like me? :haha: I can't watch with Adam!
> 
> Girls I'm so excited to be back in the game!Click to expand...
> 
> to me you were always in the game, but WELCOME BACK BABE! :friends:
> 
> and, i am almost positive AF will be here tomorrow, sooooo on the off chance that she is a no show, i decided this morning that i will test on saturday, which is my dearly departed aunt's birthday. as much as i miss here i think it will be so touching if i got a bfp on her birthday b/c she had been wanting me to have a baby for years. :cry:Click to expand...

newbiedoobeydoo that would be so fab i truely hope its implantation bleed and you get your much deserved :bfp:

TRIN HAPPY AVOCADO DAY BABE!!!:hug:

Bethany i trust we will have a slide show of your buys for misshollymonkeypants???

I have had a busy day ebaying and visiting nana, :laundry::dishes::hangwashing:and then into town for baba minky 
off spinning later and lee is going to be late from work and cant make it so just me and my friend tonight

Hope Luna,Molly and Kit are all well and lissy,clare & sezi your bumps on board are fine xxx:kiss:

Nathanial has been an absolute doll sleeping in his big boy cotbed:cloud9:sleep is back on my menu for now anyway!!!


----------



## cassie04

Thank you!!!! No daves been very apologetic and eventually he admitted to smoking them! Grrr could have prevented days of lying! I think it doesn't help cos of all my hormones! Hows little Nate? Still as gorgeous as ever?!


----------



## cassie04

Trim! Wooooooohoo wat a beautiful avocado u have there!


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie I forgot you earlier :dohh: sorry! I think your bump is beautituous enjoy it lovely! I don't think you can be too big if you're eating the right things! 

B you're mad for science eh? I agree with age and experiences. Guess I may have had a lot of those. Adams had the complete polar opposite kinda life to me :shrug: and he is often more negative than me. And I think money ruins some children... He can seem so ungrateful as of he expects you to Han your life over. However I'm positive in the whole for now. I'm trying he's trying what more can we do :shrug:?


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie04 said:


> Thank you!!!! No daves been very apologetic and eventually he admitted to smoking them! Grrr could have prevented days of lying! I think it doesn't help cos of all my hormones! Hows little Nate? Still as gorgeous as ever?!

silly Dave:wacko:

nate is doing super:thumbup:just had his splishy splashy now he is having a mimminks before i go spinning!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Only 6 and a half hours until I'm a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> *Addie* that line is splendiferous!! I wee'd on an opk this afternoon and I appear to be ovulating :haha:
> 
> I miss my fruit change twin :cry::friends:Click to expand...

Me too but I suddenly got all formal about it once I saw "7+3" in print on my scan results booklet :haha: It does make me twins with Sarachka who is my rightful preggy twin, but I can change back if you want.:hugs: In anycase my fruit has changed today anyway, I have a pumpkin in my tum tonight, I've been to the basement this evening to get my maternity clobber out :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Only 6 and a half hours until I'm a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> *Addie* that line is splendiferous!! I wee'd on an opk this afternoon and I appear to be ovulating :haha:
> 
> I miss my fruit change twin :cry::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too but I suddenly got all formal about it once I saw "7+3" in print on my scan results booklet :haha: It does make me twins with Sarachka who is my rightful preggy twin, but I can change back if you want.:hugs: In anycase my fruit has changed today anyway, I have a pumpkin in my tum tonight, I've been to the basement this evening to get my maternity clobber out :blush:Click to expand...

I don't want to deprive Sez, so I shall just sulk by my lonely self :sulk:
I'm getting my maternity stuff out this weekend. I have to take my new jeans and black pants to the tailors because not all of us are sewing wonder-women :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have Turtle Mail from April!!!

The below was in my letterbox when I left to get the bus this morning, a fabulous book for Holly, in the best chimp gift paper! :dance:





Thankyou SOOOOOO much again April! xxxxxx


----------



## cassie04

Trin have u felt any movement yet? I just have stretching twinges! And I'm really wanting to feel some thing as I'm sooooo impatient! I am guilty at prodding my baby to try and get it to move !


----------



## new mummy2010

love the new avater B 
catch ya laters off too spin i go dont waffle to much xx


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Trin have u felt any movement yet? I just have stretching twinges! And I'm really wanting to feel some thing as I'm sooooo impatient! I am guilty at prodding my baby to try and get it to move !

I have. I get the fluttery feelings and little twitches. I usually get them first thing in the morning before I get up or last thing at night. And then I worry I'm making it up :dohh: But then I should feel them earlier because it's my 4th


----------



## HollyMonkey

Picture time! :happydance:

I found a great cosy red coat at a really good price, and it has a spotty lining:thumbup: And diddiest leather boots for the coming cold days, also a great price:thumbup: And in another shop there was an offer on- if you bought a top and a bottom you got a third article for 2 euros- so I got the pinky cords and matching jumper, and the dungarees (usually 21&#8364;) for just 2 euros :thumbup: Holly is well into pockets at the moment so the dungarees are a hit with her!!
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









018.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1









025.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









019.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2









021.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Close up of booty-wooties :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I got Holly her first grown up bed cover and it's just vomit cute but I won't be able to post pic until it comes in next week, had to order it since there were none left, sold like hot cakes! It's got little sausage dogs on it, I can bbm pic to the bbm clan though since I took a pic for dh on phone. It is just A D O R A B L E!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

youre very welcome Bethany, oh my gosh look how big Holly has got and boy does she look like you in your avatar pic! so adorably cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And here's my opk (bottom strip) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely finds B! And Holly looks so cute and proud :thumbup:

And those balls in the background of the shoes pic are what Tarq calls my 'Pixie Powers'. Apparently I don't look after them properly so he has to look after them for me but he presents them to me at strategic times :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

cassie04 said:


> even my friend who i seen a couple of days ago walked in and said "crikey what the hell has happened to your bump its massive and i only seen u 2 days ago" But im just worried if its a growth spurt is it ok to be so sudden:shrug:
> 
> 
> I forgot to say excuse the rudey poses and the knickers!the bump caught me off guard!:haha:

Sweetness, worry not. I popped at 19 weeks. If the girls remember they can back me up. Your bump is beautious and doing as it should. :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And I got Holly her first grown up bed cover and it's just vomit cute but I won't be able to post pic until it comes in next week, had to order it since there were none left, sold like hot cakes! It's got little sausage dogs on it, I can bbm pic to the bbm clan though since I took a pic for dh on phone. It is just A D O R A B L E!!!!!

BBM a pic and I will post it :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Lauren is gorge Crunch! :awww:

Newbie, it would be perfection for your bfp to come on Sat- dear aunt's bday. :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Cassie: thats def a bumpy and not fat :cloud9:

and no addie i wont hurt you :friends:

Lissy Hows u? or should i not ask :argh:

Holly: i luff ur new advater i always smile when u post pics of her she is adorable!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> love the new avater B
> catch ya laters off too spin i go dont waffle to much xx

If this baby sticks then when I go into labour you all have to stop waffling until I'm home and have had a bit of sleep so I don't have loads to catch up on. I may have to talk to the BnB administration, see if they can put a restriction on the number of posts you're each allowed while I'm in hospital.


----------



## mummyApril

my daughter is seriously hormonal!! help


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> love the new avater B
> catch ya laters off too spin i go dont waffle to much xx
> 
> If this baby sticks then when I go into labour you all have to stop waffling until I'm home and have had a bit of sleep so I don't have loads to catch up on. I may have to talk to the BnB administration, see if they can put a restriction on the number of posts you're each allowed while I'm in hospital.Click to expand...

it will be dead quiet on here without you so no need to worry llol x


----------



## mummyApril

i just showed the girls your new picture of Holly, angel said she looks different and Faye said is that how old he is now lol, they think shes real cute x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Lovely finds B! And Holly looks so cute and proud :thumbup:
> 
> And those balls in the background of the shoes pic are what Tarq calls my 'Pixie Powers'. Apparently I don't look after them properly so he has to look after them for me but he presents them to me at strategic times :haha:

Those balls are dh's decorative ones (he's really into deco stuff like that) and little does he know that Holly and the kitten spend hours playing with them behind his back :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i just showed the girls your new picture of Holly, angel said she looks different and Faye said is that how old he is now lol, they think shes real cute x

Aww how cute! The fringe has changed her too, she looks like a 1970's baby now:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It suddenly sank in to my brain on the bus today that addie is pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

2 more sleeps Trin!


----------



## Mollykins

So I've had a random thought/urge to share my 9 day post baby belly with you all but its a bit strange now as there isn't a baby in there. :shrug:
B, I love your buys! And miss Holly... Wow! She looks like such the little person now... :cry: growing fast...


----------



## mummyApril

the fringe is cute! 
Molly post the pic :) it is strange without a bump hey x


----------



## TrinityMom

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/294159_10150390765734880_594719879_10105117_204002397_n.jpg

Holly's bedding


----------



## HollyMonkey

The weirdest is the first day without bump when it's all saggy still:haha: 

On bbm we've decided that the boy turtle babies will marry the girl ones, and so far there are 4 of each, so since Lissy's having a girl, Clare you need a boy:thumbup: Then Trin a girl and Cassie a boy:thumbup: Then me and Sarachka need whatever the other doesn't have. Then Jaynie a girl and Newbie a boy since Newbie's scared of girls:haha: Ginge and Moomin will also need to collaborate with one another.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> the fringe is cute!
> Molly post the pic :) it is strange without a bump hey x

Well there is a bump just not a baby bump. :haha: I just feel this weird urge to document the disappearance of it like I documented the appearance of it. I'm strange eh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo thanks Trin for posting pic.:hugs: Just a shot in the shop on my phone, I wasn't expecting it to go global or I'd have taken a better one :haha: Look at all those little doggies, Holly is going to nuv them :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> The weirdest is the first day without bump when it's all saggy still:haha:
> 
> On bbm we've decided that the boy turtle babies will marry the girl ones, and so far there are 4 of each, so since Lissy's having a girl, Clare you need a boy:thumbup: Then Trin a girl and Cassie a boy:thumbup: Then me and Sarachka need whatever the other doesn't have. Then Jaynie a girl and Newbie a boy since Newbie's scared of girls:haha: Ginge and Moomin will also need to collaborate with one another.

Who is paired with who?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> the fringe is cute!
> Molly post the pic :) it is strange without a bump hey x
> 
> Well there is a bump just not a baby bump. :haha: I just feel this weird urge to document the disappearance of it like I documented the appearance of it. I'm strange eh?Click to expand...

no i was going to post mine but i thought ud all think i was weird so i posted it to facebook instead as everyone knows im weird there lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> the fringe is cute!
> Molly post the pic :) it is strange without a bump hey x
> 
> Well there is a bump just not a baby bump. :haha: I just feel this weird urge to document the disappearance of it like I documented the appearance of it. I'm strange eh?Click to expand...

I have LOADS of pics of my diminishing bump and my massive milk boobs that I took at the hospital so if you're weird then I am too:haha: The joy of digital cameras hey that you don't have to hand over to a stranger to be developed!!


----------



## Mollykins

April :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> the fringe is cute!
> Molly post the pic :) it is strange without a bump hey x
> 
> Well there is a bump just not a baby bump. :haha: I just feel this weird urge to document the disappearance of it like I documented the appearance of it. I'm strange eh?Click to expand...
> 
> I have LOADS of pics of my diminishing bump and my massive milk boobs that I took at the hospital so if you're weird then I am too:haha: The joy of digital cameras hey that you don't have to hand over to a stranger to be developed!!Click to expand...

Too true! :haha: I measured my Boobs the other day, 40F. :shock: OH is in heaven. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

im in a right weird mood tonight! im thinking im having one of my looney days!


----------



## Mollykins

So I haven't had any bleeding in 2 days... I can't possibly be finished bleeding can I?


----------



## mummyApril

40 F oh my!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> So I haven't had any bleeding in 2 days... I can't possibly be finished bleeding can I?

mine finished after 2 weeks but then came back due to uterine infection :growlmad: and then it was spotting for the next fews weeks no bleeding for a week now though :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

The day gets crappier for me. :dohh: I had to move to a new cube at a moment's notice and now my computer doesn't work in my new space. I have been unable to work all day practically and its taking tech support forever to come fix it. Still no af just more pink cm. Too bad I can't go home early.


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> 40 F oh my!

I know!


----------



## mummyApril

ahh newbs :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> The day gets crappier for me. :dohh: I had to move to a new cube at a moment's notice and now my computer doesn't work in my new space. I have been unable to work all day practically and its taking tech support forever to come fix it. Still no af just more pink cm. Too bad I can't go home early.

Aww muffin. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

everyone just needs to chill out in this house Jeez!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> everyone just needs to chill out in this house Jeez!

I am one with the chill.... Insert blue man here...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The weirdest is the first day without bump when it's all saggy still:haha:
> 
> On bbm we've decided that the boy turtle babies will marry the girl ones, and so far there are 4 of each, so since Lissy's having a girl, Clare you need a boy:thumbup: Then Trin a girl and Cassie a boy:thumbup: Then me and Sarachka need whatever the other doesn't have. Then Jaynie a girl and Newbie a boy since Newbie's scared of girls:haha: Ginge and Moomin will also need to collaborate with one another.
> 
> Who is paired with who?Click to expand...

I think Lyra with Leo since they're big, and Lauren with Rhyko since they will be able to chat about their preemie experiences in later life:haha: Then Maisie with Newbie's boy so they don't have to internationally travel to see family. Then James and Cara because they both look like cheeky characters and I think they'd have a laugh together. And Esme and Clare's boy since they're already friends so that would be cute. And Nate with Jaynie's girl since he looks a bit of a ladies man so a girl a nice year or so younger than him would appeal to Nate I think. And Sarachka and mine can marry since they'll share the same birthday and will find that amusing each year and I'd like my child to learn Russian and Sarachka might want hers to learn French, so it would be good for that, but I'll have to check with her first though before officially arranging the marriage:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am nomming raw vegan pineapple tart :munch: :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I am nomming raw vegan pineapple tart :munch: :cloud9:

Now that I could nom! I have very little evening appetite again, cheese and crackers:shrug:
I fancy pineapple now :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My ex was 25 years older than me, it's weird to think that Holly could fall in love with a man who is at University at the moment.:fool: And DH and my other (ex!) serious love of my life have ten years on me, so it's the 12 year old lads in the park that Holly should be flirting with really, not the 2 yr olds! If she turns out to be anything like her mother that is :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The weirdest is the first day without bump when it's all saggy still:haha:
> 
> On bbm we've decided that the boy turtle babies will marry the girl ones, and so far there are 4 of each, so since Lissy's having a girl, Clare you need a boy:thumbup: Then Trin a girl and Cassie a boy:thumbup: Then me and Sarachka need whatever the other doesn't have. Then Jaynie a girl and Newbie a boy since Newbie's scared of girls:haha: Ginge and Moomin will also need to collaborate with one another.
> 
> Who is paired with who?Click to expand...
> 
> I think Lyra with Leo since they're big, and Lauren with Rhyko since they will be able to chat about their preemie experiences in later life:haha: Then Maisie with Newbie's boy so they don't have to internationally travel to see family. Then James and Cara because they both look like cheeky characters and I think they'd have a laugh together. And Esme and Clare's boy since they're already friends so that would be cute. And Nate with Jaynie's girl since he looks a bit of a ladies man so a girl a nice year or so younger than him would appeal to Nate I think. And Sarachka and mine can marry since they'll share the same birthday and will find that amusing each year and I'd like my child to learn Russian and Sarachka might want hers to learn French, so it would be good for that, but I'll have to check with her first though before officially arranging the marriage:haha:Click to expand...

youve put a lot of thought into this how long have you been planning the weddings? lol


----------



## mummyApril

im going to scream in here ok ..... arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mummyApril

oh american x factor....


----------



## HollyMonkey

All the wedding invitations are sent out :thumbup: Just hoping for the last of the BFP's to arrive and the genders to match up now, but other than that it's all under control and going to plan :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

*Hello darlings!!! How are we all?! I am here, just about awake. Will be in bed ASAP and snorring. *


Holly gorgeous quily cover for Hollinka, love it. She's such a cutey pie!!!

APRIL Thanks for the FB msg. I'm really fine, just finding it hard to keep up with the turts when i still don't have access on a phone at the moment and am just SO TIRED when I get home from work. 

JAYYYYYYYYYYY Thanks for the text chat last night. I still really am quite angry with Adam. But I know EXACTLY what you mean about loving them anyway and never being without them.

HAYLEY how are you and NatE? I'll do your sig request at the weekend. Enjoy spinning!

*HELLO everyone else, love you!*




TrinityMom said:


> I miss my fruit change twin :cry::friends:

Sorry trin, your loss is my gain! Congrats on an *ONION!!!*



firstbaby25 said:


> He sort of asked about it yesterday, am I fertile. I guess i'll see how his 'drive' comes on. If he is still not loving the rumpy pumpy I will have no choice but if his 'appetite' picks up then I can leave it. I can even deal with missing the odd egg as long as i know we're singing from the same hymm sheet :thumbup:
> 
> Did you or didn't you? That is the question!

Jay I really believe your only fertility issue is your OH's libido! I hope he shapes up very soon, I'm not happy with him! :nope:



HollyMonkey said:


> I think Lyra with Leo since they're big, and Lauren with Rhyko since they will be able to chat about their preemie experiences in later life:haha: Then Maisie with Newbie's boy so they don't have to internationally travel to see family. Then James and Cara because they both look like cheeky characters and I think they'd have a laugh together. And Esme and Clare's boy since they're already friends so that would be cute. And Nate with Jaynie's girl since he looks a bit of a ladies man so a girl a nice year or so younger than him would appeal to Nate I think. And Sarachka and mine can marry since they'll share the same birthday and will find that amusing each year and I'd like my child to learn Russian and Sarachka might want hers to learn French, so it would be good for that, but I'll have to check with her first though before officially arranging the marriage:haha:

Yep fine with me! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> im going to scream in here ok ..... arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

You scream like a pirate. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

ah thats poo with no phone still hope you get it sorted soon lovey but glad all is good in the hood x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to scream in here ok ..... arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> You scream like a pirate. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: that made me literally lol!


----------



## mummyApril

im feeling very tired now iv had dinner but i might sit downstairs n sort out the washing watching 16 n pregnant hmmmm


----------



## Crunchie

Imagine a turtle wedding...... Think of the hats ! I will be the one wearing black ....


----------



## Crunchie

Molly .... My bangers are on a totally different alphabet to yours !


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Molly .... My bangers are on a totally different alphabet to yours !

:saywhat:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Imagine a turtle wedding...... Think of the hats ! I will be the one wearing black ....

:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Molly .... My bangers are on a totally different alphabet to yours !
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

Size F cup seems so far away from where I am at .....mine are as big as my HOUSE


----------



## poas

Boobs Molly,crunch means boobs lol


----------



## poas

I just popped in to report....NOTHING. I'll be back tomorrow, probably with more of the same! Hope you are all happy and well, nighty night!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Molly .... My bangers are on a totally different alphabet to yours !
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

Crunch has gone mad :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ohh! She meant boobs!! :holly:

Mine just went from a small 'b' to a capital 'B' :haha: And that's in French sizing, in English I'm an A grade :smug:


----------



## Essie

Aww all these turtle weddings :awww:


----------



## Essie

B I love Hollys fringe. She looks adorable (as always) :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Lissy :hi: Bet you're getting sick of spicy food now!


----------



## Sarachka

Off to bed, just can't stay awake these days!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Off to bed, just can't stay awake these days!!

10pm is the new midnight for me :sleep:


----------



## Crunchie

I have gone mad ......

come on lissy....we promise not to "ask"


----------



## poas

I am indeed B, today I had the jalapenos from Ed's lunch, and this evening my parents and inlaws were trying to forcefeed me wasabi peas.
I found out today that due to midwife being an actual dunce, if I wait till my induction date,it is.........8th october!!!!!!!!! Bah.
I am not actually too worried though, period pains are picking up a little so don't think it will get quite that far! I nuv you all but am going to bed as feel exhausticated today from all the walking and parentness!


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight sweetiepies. Busy day tomorrow, including the audiologist with Tarq
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The weirdest is the first day without bump when it's all saggy still:haha:
> 
> On bbm we've decided that the boy turtle babies will marry the girl ones, and so far there are 4 of each, so since Lissy's having a girl, Clare you need a boy:thumbup: Then Trin a girl and Cassie a boy:thumbup: Then me and Sarachka need whatever the other doesn't have. Then Jaynie a girl and Newbie a boy since Newbie's scared of girls:haha: Ginge and Moomin will also need to collaborate with one another.
> 
> Who is paired with who?Click to expand...

Heyyyy B my baby(s) were no paired up with anyone :shrug: they r going to speak French, English
be able to play the piano and guitar and will b cute as a button. Now can they be set up lol:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night folks, time for monkey byes xxxxxx

:kiss: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ohh! She meant boobs!! :holly:
> 
> Mine just went from a small 'b' to a capital 'B' :haha: And that's in French sizing, in English I'm an A grade :smug:

I used to worry about me boobs all the time....but quite frankly I do not care ! 

I am hard as nails these days :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

night yalllll ! sleep tight turtles


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The weirdest is the first day without bump when it's all saggy still:haha:
> 
> On bbm we've decided that the boy turtle babies will marry the girl ones, and so far there are 4 of each, so since Lissy's having a girl, Clare you need a boy:thumbup: Then Trin a girl and Cassie a boy:thumbup: Then me and Sarachka need whatever the other doesn't have. Then Jaynie a girl and Newbie a boy since Newbie's scared of girls:haha: Ginge and Moomin will also need to collaborate with one another.
> 
> Who is paired with who?Click to expand...
> 
> Heyyyy B my baby(s) were no paired up with anyone :shrug: they r going to speak French, English be able to play the piano and guitar and will b cute as a button. Bosses can they be set up lol:haha:Click to expand...

Since I forgot Trin's and Cassie's too they can pair up with them:haha: You need either a boy and a girl or 2 boys in that case, since Trin MUST and SHALL have a girl, so if Cassie has a girl too then you have 2 boys:haha: But I'm sure you could arrange with Cassie that she has a boy then you can have a boy and a girl. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

ah my daughter breaks my heart shes been really naughty (like tantrum wise shouting at me etc) and shes written me a letter (as i sent her to bed) 'to mummy im very sorry about what i did i hope you still love me' a little heart and smiley face with i still love you. ohh i want to just snuggle her :(


----------



## addie25

Lol ok boy/girl it is but Newbie had a prediction that I was having 2 girls?!? We will figure it out :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty, I have ten minutes to be in pyjamas and in bed before I turn into a pumpkin....xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

youve all lost it tonight but i still nuvs ya bangers n all haha


----------



## addie25

Oh no run B run!!!


----------



## addie25

Lol April thanks for still nuvin us!!


----------



## mummyApril

oh my im gettin all emosh at american x factor


----------



## addie25

Yea it was so good last night I can't wait for tonights show!!


----------



## mummyApril

were on the first one not sure how far behind we are, its the one where that man got his willy out :sick:


----------



## emandi

Hello my turtle friends :hi:, hope you all are ok.
Back from my short break, had a lovely time with family ... :cloud9:.
Finally took picture of my bump. Anyone wants to see? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

yes i do i do! i am off to bed in a minute xx


----------



## addie25

I want see your bump and also yea that was gross what they guy did on the show and they should have stopped him bc kids were in the audience.


----------



## emandi

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







22092011404.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emandi

Nearly forgot to mention :haha:, had a scan today.
It was sooo nice to see the baby again :cloud9:.
 



Attached Files:







22092011402.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

wow emandi that baby is one cute baby do you know what youre having? i love your bump x


----------



## addie25

You have the cutest bump!!!! Lovely scan pic :cloud9:


----------



## emandi

... and if you are wondering which team I am here is a little clue
 



Attached Files:







22092011403.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I want see your bump and also yea that was gross what they guy did on the show and they should have stopped him bc kids were in the audience.

thats what i said to Jay that it was disgraceful! hes obviously not sane


----------



## mummyApril

ohh yay a boy aw one of each :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> ... and if you are wondering which team I am here is a little clue

aw a turtle hoody too where did you get this? xx


----------



## emandi

Thank you my dears, I loooove my bump!:smug:


----------



## mummyApril

aww im so happy for you emandi x


----------



## mummyApril

now i must love you and leave you until tomoro night lovers xx


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Essie! Congrats m'love. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

yay emandi!! A boy, and a yummy bump!! :happydance: congrats again doll!


----------



## emandi

Thank you April :flower:. Hoody is from M&S, found in there by accident. Was only £3 on a sale rack. What a luck :happydance:.
Yes one of each, still in a bit of a shock, was very sure it is girl again ... lovely surprise though :dance:.

And how are you and your cute baby James? And girls? I bet they love him.



Addie, first of all congratulations on your :bfp: lovely :happydance:. Hope all goes well you deserve it :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## emandi

Hello :hi: Newbie and Molly

How are you both? 
Newbie are you ttc or ntnp these days? Sorry lost the track :blush:. 
Molly how is your little treasure?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

A boy how great!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

I was bored so this is what I did.



I have more tests but didn't want to seem like 2 much of a POASA!!!

One more sleep till blood test!!!!!

I keep thinking what if it comes back negative and all these HPT tests are tricking me. OK OK someone can hit me now.:ninja:


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> I was bored so this is what I did.
> 
> View attachment 269164
> 
> 
> I have more tests but didn't want to seem like 2 much of a POASA!!!
> 
> One more sleep till blood test!!!!!
> 
> I keep thinking what if it comes back negative and all these HPT tests are tricking me. OK OK someone can hit me now.:ninja:


Addie! They are not tricking you! Lovely lines you have there :thumbup:. 
Good luck for the blood tests, sure all will be just fine :flower:.


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!! I can not wait till tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

IT'S RAINING YEAAAAAAAAAAAA I LOVE THE RAIN AT NIGHT WHEN I AM RELAXING!!!! :happydance::happydance::rain::rain:


----------



## addie25

We hung Nikki cats hide out on our bedroom door and now this is what she does when we try and come in!! :haha:



She is saying "who dare come near my hide out!!"


----------



## mummyApril

emandi thats a fab buy esp with a turtle on it :)
we are very good ty and the girls absolutely love him, family complete :) 
how are you and Emily apart from being on cloud 9?


----------



## mummyApril

here i am just doin night feed Addie im super excited to hear of your soaring blood results x


----------



## mummyApril

Addie your cat is too cute!


----------



## addie25

Thanks she is adorable. She's our watch cat now she needs to see who is coming into HER room it's not our room it's hers hah and yes I can't wait for my results!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Me either addie! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Hi Newbie!! Did a/f stay away?


----------



## Mollykins

I hate hot weather. :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Molly I sent your gift out today keep an eye out for it :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Oops.. Oh well. I'm rexlaxin in bed so comfy!!


----------



## Mollykins

addie25 said:


> Molly I sent your gift out today keep an eye out for it :hugs:

:shock: A gift... pour moi?


----------



## Essie

Addie, Nikki cat looks just like one of my cats. I will have to post a pic for you when I'm on my computer.


----------



## addie25

So hard to know what's going on bc I'm on meds n needles go I to my back but I keep getting this shock in my lower spine n I don't think dh pinched my nerve bc he stays in the love handle. If he didnt hit my nerve then what's this shock is it a tubal bc my arms and hands feel numbish?? I think I'm just working myself up n now I can't sleep. I've just had so much go wrong sometimes it's hard to think this is going to go right. :cry: I'll mention the spine thing tomorrow when I go in we prob hot something with that huge needle but last time we did that my spine was ok it was my thin and but that went numb?!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Addie, Nikki cat looks just like one of my cats. I will have to post a pic for you when I'm on my computer.

Aww yea I wana see!!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> So hard to know what's going on bc I'm on meds n needles go I to my back but I keep getting this shock in my lower spine n I don't think dh pinched my nerve bc he stays in the love handle. If he didnt hit my nerve then what's this shock is it a tubal bc my arms and hands feel numbish?? I think I'm just working myself up n now I can't sleep. I've just had so much go wrong sometimes it's hard to think this is going to go right. :cry: I'll mention the spine thing tomorrow when I go in we prob hot something with that huge needle but last time we did that my spine was ok it was my thin and but that went numb?!

I don't think those are signs of an ectopic. If you've got no abdo pain, or shoulder tip pain and no bleeding then it's more likely something else. Maybe one of your shots pinched a nerve, or it could be completly unrelated. Ask your doctor when you go in but I don't think you need to worry :hugs: can't wait to see what your bloods are today.


----------



## Essie

Right quick night feed done, back off to sleep for me. See you in the morning x


----------



## addie25

Thanks I don't have those symptoms :thumbup: so I guess we hit a nerve with those shots n the pinch in my right ovary is prob just nothing I don't know. Dh says everytime I feel anything I go straight to panic. He didn't feel all the physical pain I've experienced so any little pain I get scared it's going to magnify into something big.


----------



## Mollykins

I can understand your fear lovey but I don't think its tubal or anything malicious... :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm so proud of nate he slept through from 8.30 till. Now!

B loving hollys new threads she is gonna look reem lol !!


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> I'm so proud of nate he slept through from 8.30 till. Now!
> 
> B loving hollys new threads she is gonna look reem lol !!

I am so jel !!!

I had a 3am and now ! What a moo bag


----------



## Essie

Wow well done Nate! I was up at half 2 and now.


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls!

I feel like I am coming back to the land of the living... Been home a full 24 hours now and my boy is a full 3 days old, now. My body is feeling good - the arm pit grapes are going down and my back is feeling better. I walked all the way from the parking lot to the NICU and back without a wheelchair today - I was in tears yesterday night trying to get there and had to get a wheelchair. 

Rhyko continues to do well, however he had to go into an incubator today with the bili lights because he was starting to get jaundice. Hopefully he won't need the treatment for long. It makes him sleepy.

He's still eating really well - up to 20 mL per feed, already! And he continues to leave nothing or very little in his stomach at the time of each new feed.

I've had a really hard time emotionally being home, though. I feel so strange, like I'm back to my life - but I'm not pregnant anymore, but I also don't have a baby... I'm crying like every ten minutes over the fact that I have no little one in my arms. It's really heartbreaking.

Pumping is still going very, very slowly.... Yesterday there were pumpings that I got absolutely nothing. Today, thankfully, I've gotten something at each pumping - but just a couple mL. I really, really, REALLY hope my milk does in fact come in... I would be so, so depressed if I couldn't breastfeed. :cry:

We are leaving here in a moment to go visit him again. I hope to be able to do some skin to skin, but because he's jaundice he needs to be under the bili lights as much as possible. 

I haven't caught up at all... I have caught a few things here and there, but could someone update me and tell me what the major news events of our sweet turtles has been in the last week? I did see B had her scan and all looks good, so that's wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Oh Luna, my heart goes out to you-I (and I'm sure most if not ALL other turtles) can't imagine what it must be like for you to not have your baby in/with you.
I think you are very strong and crying is natural after a normal birth let alone the situation you are in!
Also, if your milk is ALREADY being able to be pumped that is great-considering most don't need it to come in for nearly 2 more months!! I don't think you need to worry about that.
I hope you get lots of cuddles with him, and will be thinking of you xx


----------



## poas

I took this at 38 weeks,thinking it might not be there much longer...ha!
 



Attached Files:







044.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi off to work meh :(

goodluck addie with ur results xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna I've been thinking of you so much, it must be the hardest thing to not have Rhyko with you, we take it all so much for granted that baby will pop out and be in our arms and that's that. But each passing day is closer to him being with you, and the jaundice will clear up soon. And it seems Rhyko is using his food well :thumbup: I agree with Lissy, your body has just been taken a little by surprise by the early induction, but the milkman will arrive soon!! Loads of massivest hugs, you really will look back on these days with a sigh and a smile and tease your little Rhyko for putting you and DH through such heartache, but it's so hard living them I'm sure. He's the cutest little bundle and will very soon be a big bundle and home and keeping you awake all night for booby milk :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, my scan showed everything fine and bean measuring to dates, indeed a day ahead of my opk date, so fingers crossed, still early days....:dust:

I don't think there's any other big news, Esme is still cooking! Jaynie is back in the ttc saddle, and Newbie is testing on Saturday. Addie has her blood test today to confirm her BFP, so we will all scrutinise the level to work out if it's twins or not :haha: And only 1 more sleep until Trin's gender scan. So we are on the cusp of much excitement.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I've just caught up and seen that Emandi is having a boy!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's so sweet, and I love the turtle hoody!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for raspberries!!!

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcShF_PmKnwOQLaJWGHZn24k1oXVMMTGI2tJFI83CqnW-PVZ5FNX

https://images.sodahead.com/profiles/001135203/profiles_RaspberryTurtle_2631_711503_media_xlarge.jpeg



https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSeJ4oz4T6mBP9-4Bk20I2npijq0uDpyWrllvE1EqA_dyYN0SP3LCe0UYNUaQ


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge bump Lissy :thumbup: Today pleeease :flower:


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump Lissy. 

Happy Raspberry day B.


----------



## poas

Hip hip hooray for raspberry day!! I shall go and celebrate by drinking my raspberry leaf tea :) and I'm feeling pretty good about today being 'the' day B....Harri has made a deal with Esme that if she is out by tomorrow he can choose a new toy, and since then I've been getting more frequent period/diarhoea style cramps around my back and tum.....I'll have cursed it now! Anyways, off to sort living room out and catch up on ironing, all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Essie

Luna I cannot imagine what it is like to have to come home and leave little Rhyko behind. Crying is totally normal so please don't feel bad about it. You've got all sorts of hormones rushing around, as well as the stress of Rhyko being in the NICU. I'm glad you are feeling physically better. I'm sure your milk will come in, don't forget your body was not expecting to need to produce milk this early. Once it realises I'm sure you'll have plenty. I hope Rhyko gets over his jaundice soon :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Hello Holly and RASPBERRY :hi:
How was your scan last week?Do you have the picture?
Glad you, beanie and little Holly are doing well :hugs:.

Addie, good luck for today's tests. thinking of you :hugs:.

Luna dear I wish you lots of strength - must be so hard, can not even imagine.
:hugs:


Hello Essie and Lissy :hi:


----------



## Crunchie

Emandi ! Huge congrats and lovely bump xx


----------



## poas

Congrats on boy bump Emandi :)


----------



## Essie

Hey Emandi :wave: Congrats on your boy turtle :)


----------



## poas

My mum just rang to see 'how I am' (aka-any ctx yet?) and when I told her I feel rough as a badgers ass, she actually said ''oh good,not long till I meet my Granddaughter'' lol! I could HEAR her rubbing her hands together in glee!! I just hope she is right!


----------



## Essie

Is it bad that ive got loads of housework to do for our guests coming tomorrow but instead I'm still in bed cuddling Lyra?


----------



## poas

Nope, sounds like a great way to spend a morning to me Essie!


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> My mum just rang to see 'how I am' (aka-any ctx yet?) and when I told her I feel rough as a badgers ass, she actually said ''oh good,not long till I meet my Granddaughter'' lol! I could HEAR her rubbing her hands together in glee!! I just hope she is right!

My mum was like this too. Fingers crossed your mum is right and you get to meet little Esme soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just quickly because I'm actually 'working' today, but is anyone here planning to learn to knit from scratch? I have a brand new unopened DVD about learning to knit which I don't need since I'm an old hand but one of you may be wanting to take up knitting? :shrug: Well it's here if anyone wants it...


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Is it bad that ive got loads of housework to do for our guests coming tomorrow but instead I'm still in bed cuddling Lyra?

Dh is starting work late so that are having morning cuddles and I get a morning shower ... I might even dry my hair !


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Is it bad that ive got loads of housework to do for our guests coming tomorrow but instead I'm still in bed cuddling Lyra?
> 
> Dh is starting work late so that are having morning cuddles and I get a morning shower ... I might even dry my hair !Click to expand...

Time to shower _and_ dry your hair? That's luxury!


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany HAPPY RASBERRY DAY:headspin:

EMADI- CONGRATS on your :blue:bump, which looks gorgeous by the way:hug:

ADDIE-GOOD LUCK TODAY DARLING thinking of you:friends::hug:

HEY B how do you know Nate is going to be a ladies man:shrug:

Sarachka-thanks for remembering my siggy request and glad beany is making you tired means he/she is getting well comfty:thumbup:

Crunchie & Essie i cant see it being like this everynight from now lol but i was so glad of a BIG sleep:sleep::cloud9:




whats everyone doing today then?
i was going to visit my friend but she texted saying she and her youngest son are full of cold so best to not go round, but im off to visit another friend this afternoon for an hour or so as she goes on holiday on sunday :plane:and i have to lend her some summer clothes which im dubious about doing as she never gives them back:hissy:
i am also supposed to be going out tonight for another friends b'day and to be honest everything i think about wearing i still feel pregnant in or extremely whaleish still :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## Crunchie

It's amazing that a simple morning shower can make me so happy these days ....


----------



## new mummy2010

luna i hope lil Rhyko is doing well today and gets to come from under the lamps, it must be awful for you and you are being so strong lovely honestly you are 

lissy hopefully that bootious bump will be no more by the end of the weekend as you will have lil ESME here yay !!


----------



## Essie

My plans were to blitz the house while DH is at work and the perhaps go to town when he gets home this afternoon because I need to go to the bank. However, the jabs seem to have made Lyra into a little limpet and as soon as I put her down she cries. So looks like it might be cuddles til DH gets home and then blitz the house while he cuddles our little limpet.


----------



## mummyApril

Luna my heart goes out to you, you are such a strong mama, and you will have your little boy in your arms at home before you know it! thinking of you lots x

yay bethany for your raspberry woohoo :)

im meant to be doin housework but i am goin to leave it til this afternoon and have a nap with James :) 

Addie what time do you get your results? x


----------



## addie25

B haPpy raspberry day and I'd no one else what's DVD I would love to learn to knit!!!


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies my results will be in between 11-4 my time! It's 530 here could not sleep bc my stomach disorder kicked in meh!!! that's ok today is my good news day!!

Luna I can understand how hard it is to be home without your lovely baby boy :hugs: I agree with B that every passing day is a day closer u get to bring him home with you. I think ur milk will start coming in it just needs time to see u need it to produce regularly. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

addie have you already had bloods taken, and just waiting for results or do they do it today i is confused


----------



## addie25

I go in at 7am and they call me between 11-4 I am leaving in a bit Togo have it done.


----------



## Essie

Addie tell them to put a rush on your bloods because turtles across the world are eagerly awaiting the results!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B haPpy raspberry day and I'd no one else what's DVD I would love to learn to knit!!!

:saywhat: I think you were sleepy when you wrote that:haha: I'll send you the DVD!! Can't wait for your results, hope they're back at 11am rather than 4pm

:happydance: First chart is singleton, second is twin...

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-z9xINEPQbIk/TYEXXU5TcHI/AAAAAAAAGmo/jIGPopcZWAM/s1600/hcg.jpg

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRmYIkIOsSaIVpW8CXp4t-KZXbG1Ev4TFlucfoc_Lb44e6I7SWh0wqHdPxO

Oh what fun!!:happydance:

:baby::baby:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a very productive painting morning, almost finished Rosy the cow, so I'm going to try and take it through the afternoon too, plus Holly _should_ go down for a nap soon, so I'll have some calm. She's been very good today though whilst mummy's been boring and painting, insisted on wearing her new boots all morning even though she's still in pyjamas :awww: Such a girly.

Happy afternoons all xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo

Hectic day as predicted. Got Tarq from his Spring Walk. Came to work to see a patient (with Tarq). Caused great confusion because our maid's name is Patience and patient and Patience sounds far too similar to him and he wondered why there were so many people called Patience :haha:

Then went to the audiologist. He has conductive hearing loss not neural hearing loss which is good because it's not permanent. Normal people can hear 20 decibels and below and he can only hear from 50 decibels up. No wonder he doesn't hear us

Finally grabbed a super foods salad wrap at work which was delish and now I am feeling a little human again


----------



## addie25

ahahahahahah B I think I was sleepy when I wrote that!!! :haha::haha:

It was supposed to say if no one else wants the dvd I would love it.


----------



## addie25

Oooo yaya thanks for the charts we will have to look when i get my results!!!!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Addie tell them to put a rush on your bloods because turtles across the world are eagerly awaiting the results!

I WILL I WILL!! :thumbup:

B sound like a really productive and relaxing day :thumbup:

Trin so glad it is not permanent hearing loss :thumbup:

It's :thumbup: day!!


----------



## addie25

DH has pregnancy on the brain. I go into our bedroom and cough to get his attention bc he is asleep and he pops up and goes "PREGNANT" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Addie tell them to put a rush on your bloods because turtles across the world are eagerly awaiting the results!
> 
> I WILL I WILL!! :thumbup:
> 
> B sound like a really productive and relaxing day :thumbup:
> 
> Trin so glad it is not permanent hearing loss :thumbup:
> 
> It's :thumbup: day!!Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am going to be so confused if the blood test is not high. Todays tests (my last one) and it got darker.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It will be high Addie :thumbup:

I did my high carb lunch today and got 122 which is not too bad since I pushed the boat out again with fried potatoes and baked beans (double carbing!!) and sausages and egg and vanilla cream dessert:devil: And 5 minutes later I checked it to make sure it wasn't still on the up and it was 101 so that's cool:thumbup:

BUT it's looming there, so I have ordered from Amazon 2 recipe books, one a general diabetes one and the other just low-carb recipes, if I'm going to have GD again I'm going to have it in style this time. I don't live in France for nothing:haha: It has some yummy stuff in the books, salmon in ginger cream and veal with autumn mushrooms and herbs etc etc; I'm going to eat like a Queen despite the GD. It's my pregnancy project:thumbup: They won't be here until mid Oct/November though, so it's back to turkey and brocolli for a bit :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

B are you guaranteed to have GD? Good plan, you do live in France so you will by looking and eating stylish!!!


----------



## addie25

It is so quiet on here. Where are all the turtles I need a distraction!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

so far no AF girlies. i think i am starting to allow myself to be cautiously optimistic. [-o&lt; i got no rest last night b/c visions of sugar plum fairies and 2 line pee sticks were dancing in my head. :haha: that plus my boob was killing me. oddly enough it only happens overnight. :shrug: the only _symptom_ i have now is that same foogy feeling in the head. if the impossible did happen and i get a bfp, the pink cm kinda concerns me but i will cross that bridge IF i get to it. :)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!:happydance: 

happy *raspberry* day B and Sarah!! :happydance:

Addie, what time is your appt?? :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B are you guaranteed to have GD? Good plan, you do live in France so you will by looking and eating stylish!!!

Yeah about 100% chance of having it with a second pregnancy if you had it with a first, and it can onset earlier too, I could get it in first or early 2nd trimester and it can get harder to control the second time round. Already from weeks 33-ish onwards it starts being a bugger! The real problem for me is the weightloss thing, I've already lost 2 kilos since my BFP just by eating no crap food, I have nothing spare to lose now!!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> so far no AF girlies. i think i am starting to allow myself to be cautiously optimistic. [-o&lt; i got no rest last night b/c visions of sugar plum fairies and 2 line pee sticks were dancing in my head. :haha: that plus my boob was killing me. oddly enough it only happens overnight. :shrug: the only _symptom_ i have now is that same foogy feeling in the head. if the impossible did happen and i get a bfp, the pink cm kinda concerns me but i will cross that bridge IF i get to it. :)
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY!!!:happydance:
> 
> happy *raspberry* day B and Sarah!! :happydance:
> 
> Addie, what time is your appt?? :yipee:

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: When will you TESTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B are you guaranteed to have GD? Good plan, you do live in France so you will by looking and eating stylish!!!
> 
> Yeah about 100% chance of having it with a second pregnancy if you had it with a first, and it can onset earlier too, I could get it in first or early 2nd trimester and it can get harder to control the second time round. Already from weeks 33-ish onwards it starts being a bugger! The real problem for me is the weightloss thing, I've already lost 2 kilos since my BFP just by eating no crap food, I have nothing spare to lose now!!Click to expand...

At lease you know what to expect this time. I do not know much about GD but I know you and you are very strong and determined so you will handle it beautifully!!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

I know I am only newly preg but is it ok that I am not getting symptoms. I have some nausea but not much. My boobs do not hurt at all and my belly did not bloat and that happened the last 2 times to me and this time it didn't. I am also not wanting to eat (mostly bc nothing sounds good) aren't preggo people eating like a pig.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo Newbs can't you do a little practise test now?


----------



## newbie_ttc

if she doesn't show before then, i will :test: 1st thing tomorrow morning


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooo Newbs can't you do a little practise test now?

I agree with B it would show up now at any point of the day if your up le duff and I think you are!!:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooo Newbs can't you do a little practise test now?

i want to really bad, but i want to wait till my aunt's b-day tomorrow. plus i feel these weird period like pains that are making me doubtful. its not like my usual, its a lot lower and it comes and goes. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I know I am only newly preg but is it ok that I am not getting symptoms. I have some nausea but not much. My boobs do not hurt at all and my belly did not bloat and that happened the last 2 times to me and this time it didn't. I am also not wanting to eat (mostly bc nothing sounds good) aren't preggo people eating like a pig.

Still early Addie, you'll probably have the piggy phase next week, plus you're a bit nervous/excited at the moment so probably not so hungry. And since you're not piggy you're not likely to bloat like a piggy:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:

Go on then, wee on a stick! Addie wants distraction, she said so a few posts ago:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Newbs can't you do a little practise test now?
> 
> i want to really bad, but i want to wait till my aunt's b-day tomorrow. plus i feel these weird period like pains that are making me doubtful. its not like my usual, its a lot lower and it comes and goes. :shrug:Click to expand...

Do the line test today and a digi tomorrow so it's still a special wee day tomorrow?


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... I usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> go on then, wee on a stick! Addie wants distraction, she said so a few posts ago:haha:Click to expand...

yes i want a distraction and some pictures would help!!!! At 16dpo it will def show!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Very true B. Ive lost weight. DH noticed that yesterday. It must be the stress. Usually I am a stress eater tho :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Very true B. Ive lost weight. DH noticed that yesterday. It must be the stress. Usually I am a stress eater tho :shrug:

I wouldn't worry addie, pregnancy does weird things to our minds and bodies :shrug: The important question is...what time is it there? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:

That's just playing with us Newbie!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Newbs can't you do a little practise test now?
> 
> i want to really bad, but i want to wait till my aunt's b-day tomorrow. plus i feel these weird period like pains that are making me doubtful. its not like my usual, its a lot lower and it comes and goes. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Do the line test today and a digi tomorrow so it's still a special wee day tomorrow?Click to expand...

talk about peer pressure :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie it would help me with the seating plans for the turtle weddings if you were to :test:

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Newbs can't you do a little practise test now?
> 
> i want to really bad, but i want to wait till my aunt's b-day tomorrow. plus i feel these weird period like pains that are making me doubtful. its not like my usual, its a lot lower and it comes and goes. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Do the line test today and a digi tomorrow so it's still a special wee day tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> talk about peer pressure :wacko:Click to expand...

That's what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> That's just playing with us Newbie!!!Click to expand...

:muaha: 

tomorrow will be here before we know it. I promised myself i would wait girls. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

whew got my laptop back and skived catching up on about 50or so pages ! how is everyone, hope all is well and what have i missed!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Newbie it would help me with the seating plans for the turtle weddings if you were to :test:
> 
> :rofl:

:haha: your matches were spot on by the way. very clever picks!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> That's just playing with us Newbie!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> tomorrow will be here before we know it. I promised myself i would wait girls. :flower:Click to expand...

It's nearly tomorrow here but where you live tomorrow is ages away!! Think how extra long I have to wait for you to catch up with my tomorrows!


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> whew got my laptop back and skived catching up on about 50or so pages ! how is everyone, hope all is well and what have i missed!

hey ginge! :hugs: i've missed u, how ya been doll?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Very true B. Ive lost weight. DH noticed that yesterday. It must be the stress. Usually I am a stress eater tho :shrug:
> 
> I wouldn't worry addie, pregnancy does weird things to our minds and bodies :shrug: The important question is...what time is it there? :haha:Click to expand...

It is 9:40am she said they would call be4 lunch but they always say that and then 1pm rolls around.

AHAH NOT FUNNY but a little the cat just puked on DH guitar amp. I told him to bring it upstairs but no. OMG I started gagging so bad and screaming for DH to come clean it up bc she then starting running around the house she puked under the dining room table and under the piano and by the fire place and I could smell it so strongly that I literally crawled upstairs and DH is sitting up in bed going "are you serious rt now, your crawling to the bathroom"


----------



## addie25

not 2 sure why I crawled upstairs and didn't walk. Prob bc I was on my knees looking under the table and when I got the smell fully I just stayed in the position I was in and crawled away! Thank god I did not throw up. DH is down there cleaning. :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> That's just playing with us Newbie!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> tomorrow will be here before we know it. I promised myself i would wait girls. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It's nearly tomorrow here but where you live tomorrow is ages away!! Think how extra long I have to wait for you to catch up with my tomorrows!Click to expand...

what if i test extra early in the morn?


----------



## addie25

Do you think crawling jiggled the baby?? :shrug: You should have seen DH face when I came crawling into the bedroom. Seriously I don't know whats wrong with me I just couldn't stand I was so grossed out and crawled straight to the toilet!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> That's just playing with us Newbie!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> tomorrow will be here before we know it. I promised myself i would wait girls. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It's nearly tomorrow here but where you live tomorrow is ages away!! Think how extra long I have to wait for you to catch up with my tomorrows!Click to expand...
> 
> what if i test extra early in the morn?Click to expand...

OK OK buttt I won't be awake soooo you must TEXT ME and hopefully the beep on my phone wakes me up!!!!


----------



## addie25

:hi: Ging!!


----------



## addie25

Thanks for chatting ladies, this is distracting me.


----------



## addie25

OK since Newbie wants to wait till tomorrow will someone else go POAS :hugs: I already posted a wee stick today!!


----------



## addie25

You know when people ask you what you would grab in an emergency well in a real emergency I grab people and animals and run out. BUT with the cat puking emergency I grabbed my wee stick and my phone in case they called :haha:


----------



## addie25

power posterrrrrr


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie:when is the results?

iv just been driven home from work! :cry:

I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> whew got my laptop back and skived catching up on about 50or so pages ! how is everyone, hope all is well and what have i missed!
> 
> hey ginge! :hugs: i've missed u, how ya been doll?Click to expand...




addie25 said:


> Thanks for chatting ladies, this is distracting me.

i have been good thanks if a little naughty :blush:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx

They said by lunch but that doesn't mean much they always say that. They close at 4 so be4 4.

My my rest up keep you feet up and get pampered. :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx
> 
> They said by lunch but that doesn't mean much they always say that. They close at 4 so be4 4.
> 
> My my rest up keep you feet up and get pampered. :flower:Click to expand...

well its 3pm here so what time are we looking at?


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx
> 
> They said by lunch but that doesn't mean much they always say that. They close at 4 so be4 4.
> 
> My my rest up keep you feet up and get pampered. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> well its 3pm here so what time are we looking at?Click to expand...

by 9pm but most likely 5pm


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> whew got my laptop back and skived catching up on about 50or so pages ! how is everyone, hope all is well and what have i missed!
> 
> hey ginge! :hugs: i've missed u, how ya been doll?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for chatting ladies, this is distracting me.Click to expand...
> 
> i have been good thanks if a little naughty :blush:Click to expand...

naughty? what have u done little miss??


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx

wow, that's scarey! take it easy babe! :hugs:



addie25 said:


> Do you think crawling jiggled the baby?? :shrug: You should have seen DH face when I came crawling into the bedroom. Seriously I don't know whats wrong with me I just couldn't stand I was so grossed out and crawled straight to the toilet!

I'm sure *the girls *are fine :winkwink:



addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> That's just playing with us Newbie!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> tomorrow will be here before we know it. I promised myself i would wait girls. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It's nearly tomorrow here but where you live tomorrow is ages away!! Think how extra long I have to wait for you to catch up with my tomorrows!Click to expand...
> 
> what if i test extra early in the morn?Click to expand...
> 
> OK OK buttt I won't be awake soooo you must TEXT ME and hopefully the beep on my phone wakes me up!!!!Click to expand...

Will do, but ONLY if it's good news! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx
> 
> They said by lunch but that doesn't mean much they always say that. They close at 4 so be4 4.
> 
> My my rest up keep you feet up and get pampered. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> well its 3pm here so what time are we looking at?Click to expand...
> 
> by 9pm but most likely 5pmClick to expand...

Ok i shall be getting my drumroll prepared LOL


----------



## addie25

I think it will be great news so I will be expecting a TEXT :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Awwww Newbie 16dpo :happydance: come on :test: :fool:


----------



## Essie

Just checking in to see if any results yet but I see none so far. Hurry up Addies doctors!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Just checking in to see if any results yet but I see none so far. Hurry up Addies doctors!

I know its 3 1/2 hours already!


----------



## Crunchie

Lol at the pee pressure on poor newbs !!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:rofl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWdLt3Afjrg


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> :rofl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWdLt3Afjrg

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

u girls r so sweet. i love it that everybody is excited for me. i hope i won't let u down... tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx

Oh Clare I hope it's not the dreaded PE :nope: Take of yourself :hugs:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> u girls r so sweet. i love it that everybody is excited for me. i hope i won't let u down... tomorrow! :hugs:

You will never let us down :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to take LO to the park for her exercise, laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Off to take LO to the park for her exercise, laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Have Fun :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO beautiful turtles!


Addie-:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: has zee doctors called!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Not Yet:dohh:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx

awwww chick :hugs: i hope your ok! I absolutly hate fainting it really scares me the idea of falling on my belly as i am a bit of a wimp and pass out reguarly!:dohh: How are you feeling now? Get DH to look after you!


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx
> 
> awwww chick :hugs: i hope your ok! I absolutly hate fainting it really scares me the idea of falling on my belly as i am a bit of a wimp and pass out reguarly!:dohh: How are you feeling now? Get DH to look after you!Click to expand...

Agreed I hope someone is with you taking care of you.:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx
> 
> awwww chick :hugs: i hope your ok! I absolutly hate fainting it really scares me the idea of falling on my belly as i am a bit of a wimp and pass out reguarly!:dohh: How are you feeling now? Get DH to look after you!Click to expand...

feel a bit better but still dont feel right have been crampy on and off all day.Midwife doesnt seem to worried tho:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Not Yet:dohh:

:hissy:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx
> 
> awwww chick :hugs: i hope your ok! I absolutly hate fainting it really scares me the idea of falling on my belly as i am a bit of a wimp and pass out reguarly!:dohh: How are you feeling now? Get DH to look after you!Click to expand...
> 
> feel a bit better but still dont feel right have been crampy on and off all day.Midwife doesnt seem to worried tho:shrug:Click to expand...


maybe have a nap and see if you wake up feeling any better....and if u still dont feel right maybe pop to the hospital?:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Just take it really easy :flower:


----------



## cassie04

I have literally planned the rest of my life up untill 2 weeks after the baby is due. I have pencil'd in all my lecture dates and uni stuff.......lets hope baby sticks to my planning :haha: pfft who am i kidding?!?!


----------



## addie25

Got my results!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

*.......................*


----------



## addie25

299


----------



## x-ginge-x

newbie_ttc said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> whew got my laptop back and skived catching up on about 50or so pages ! how is everyone, hope all is well and what have i missed!
> 
> hey ginge! :hugs: i've missed u, how ya been doll?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for chatting ladies, this is distracting me.Click to expand...
> 
> i have been good thanks if a little naughty :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> naughty? what have u done little miss??Click to expand...




addie25 said:


> Got my results!!!!!!

:blush::blush:well someone im friends with has had a crush on me since school and er well :blush: yeah ..he stayed here last night and i just noticed my CD :blush: 

and :happydance::happydance::happydance: addie what have they said???


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> 299

is this good:shrug: ??? What was it last time addie? Sorry im rubbish at stuff like this!


----------



## x-ginge-x

addie25 said:


> 299

OMG WOOOOHOOOOOOOO yayyy


----------



## cassie04

x-ginge-x said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> whew got my laptop back and skived catching up on about 50or so pages ! how is everyone, hope all is well and what have i missed!
> 
> hey ginge! :hugs: i've missed u, how ya been doll?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for chatting ladies, this is distracting me.Click to expand...
> 
> i have been good thanks if a little naughty :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> naughty? what have u done little miss??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Got my results!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush:well someone im friends with has had a crush on me since school and er well :blush: yeah ..he stayed here last night and i just noticed my CD :blush:
> 
> and :happydance::happydance::happydance: addie what have they said???Click to expand...

you cheeky little minx ginge! i love it! you need some fun and i really dont blame u!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

They said that is great for only 8 days after transfer. Didn't seem to alarm them so im less worried about tubal. They said to call if I have any pain tho so that worried me :dohh: I guess they say that to everyone. WOW 299 sounds low but it's not bc its only been 8 days. I didn't ask if they thought it was twins bc they were already laughing at me on the phone :shrug: they said I can stop taking preg tests now :haha: if it way more than doubles then we know it could be twins.


----------



## addie25

OH MY GING YOU BAD GIRL!!!

Cassie this was my first blood test so I will get another one Monday.

B come back you need to look at the single baby chart and twin chart and tell me what you think its 299 after 8 days!!! pleaseeeee let it more than double by monday and all be good!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: :wohoo: YAY ADDIE!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

toot toot addie ! 

I also need the monkey to explain the chart xxxx


----------



## addie25

I can't figure out if that is a normal number for 8 days or if its higher like twinish. I mean my friend had a 600 at 16 days and she says (now I don't fully believe her) but she says they said thats high for 16 days and she may have twins. So if that is high for 16 days mine would b high for 8 days. But like I said I think my friend invents things in her head out of excitement.


----------



## babyhopes2010

299 :yipee:
ERMMMMM TICKER TIME ADDIE!!!:baby::haha:


ITS NOT HIGH TWINISH LOL BUT ITS GOOD :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B haPpy raspberry day and I'd no one else what's DVD I would love to learn to knit!!!
> 
> :saywhat: I think you were sleepy when you wrote that:haha: I'll send you the DVD!! Can't wait for your results, hope they're back at 11am rather than 4pm
> 
> :happydance: First chart is singleton, second is twin...
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-z9xINEPQbIk/TYEXXU5TcHI/AAAAAAAAGmo/jIGPopcZWAM/s1600/hcg.jpg
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRmYIkIOsSaIVpW8CXp4t-KZXbG1Ev4TFlucfoc_Lb44e6I7SWh0wqHdPxO
> Oh what fun!!:happydance:
> 
> :baby::baby:Click to expand...

Here's the chart... now what does it mean?? :-k


----------



## babyhopes2010

my big fat bump!:wacko:

https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6686/bump33wks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## addie25

I don't know what it means!!! I need B!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

tisk, tisk Ginge! :winkwink:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> my big fat bump!:wacko:
> 
> https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6686/bump33wks.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

beautiful! i love pregnant bellys! :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

i bbm'ed her your results :haha:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> I don't know what it means!!! I need B!!

obviously means triplets!:haha:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> 299 :yipee:
> ERMMMMM TICKER TIME ADDIE!!!:baby::haha:
> 
> 
> ITS NOT HIGH TWINISH LOL BUT ITS GOOD :)

Yea I don't know if I am having twins but for 8 days thats a high good number. If number jumps a high amount thats how u get a first feel oh maybe twins so we shall see Monday! I dont care one or 2 just b healthY!!! I will get my ticker when they tell me what week I am I have no clue :shrug: IVF is odd.


----------



## addie25

Typically, in a healthy singleton pregnancy, the beta HCG level is about 100 mIU/ml about 16 days after ovulation, though this level can vary considerably. The levels are higher in multiple pregnancies; and lower in non-viable pregnancies and ectopic pregnancies. 

Just read that on an IVF page so I guess my levels would be lower if I was having a tubal or something.


----------



## mummyApril

yayayay Addie i knew youd have high results, i think by the chart at 14 days after 313 is high hcg where your are 299 at just 8 so thats like majorly twin high?! may be wrong but i dunno lol x


----------



## mummyApril

i have a headache coming on :(


----------



## cassie04

Im going on a date tonight! I think dave is grovelling for being such a pain in my bottom the past week!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Typically, in a healthy singleton pregnancy, the beta HCG level is about 100 mIU/ml about 16 days after ovulation, though this level can vary considerably. The levels are higher in multiple pregnancies; and lower in non-viable pregnancies and ectopic pregnancies.
> 
> Just read that on an IVF page so I guess my levels would be lower if I was having a tubal or something.

I think Mine were over 1800 at 17dpo.its not the amount its the doubling time:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

DH just went to get me chicken salad sub for lunch. I just thought of the mayo it is made with you think it is ok to eat??


----------



## newbie_ttc

well i hate mayo... so i am the wrong one to ask :haha: love the new avatar babe!


----------



## addie25

Thanks!! AH TRIN WHERE ARE YOU CAN I EAT CHICKEN SALAD DH WILL BE HOME SOON WITH IT!!! I have mayo the past few days bc I read store bought mayo is fine but this is from a Diner I dont know if its store bought but I bet it is they arent going to take the time to make their own. Then I read that all mayo is bad. I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Essie

Addie! :happydance: yay. So you get bloods again on Monday? I'm glad you got your results early this time rather than making you wait all day!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i eat mayo :haha:


----------



## addie25

I think they call you early when it's good and late when it's not :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

forgive me for being slow, but what's wrong with mayo?? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Mayo is made with raw egg.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Mayo is made with raw egg.

good thing i don't like either! :haha: i just googled it and they said cookie dough and cake mix is no good either :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Addie for you, here are my cats. The tabby is Chili and the black/White one is Pepper. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/Misc/chiliandpeps.jpg


----------



## addie25

Awww they are adorable!!!!! I love cats!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv actually got my feet up and dh just got out the hoover! Mary Jesus up on high! PRAISE THE LORD! :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Hah I wish my dh would vacuum! Hopefully tomorrow bc we have a party tonight after he gets home from work so I'm guessing he won't be up for a bit of cleaning :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Hi B I see ya lurking!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> OH MY GING YOU BAD GIRL!!!
> 
> Cassie this was my first blood test so I will get another one Monday.
> 
> B come back you need to look at the single baby chart and twin chart and tell me what you think its 299 after 8 days!!! pleaseeeee let it more than double by monday and all be good!!!

*Sorry I was at the park!!!!!*

299 is fabbo and I'd say HIGH!!! For only 8 days post transfer:thumbup: Look at it this way, with HOLLY, (singleton pregnancy of course!) my 14 (ish) dpo bloods were 1400, so, very approximately calculating, 12dpo around 700, 10dpo around 350, and 8dpo, where you are now, 125. So yours are double what mine were with Holly, so it _could_ mean double the babies!!:happydance:

Of course all hcg varies from women to women and you can get low readings with twins and high ones with singletons, but to me they are deffo looking on the high side according to the chart and compared to mine with Holly!


----------



## addie25

LOL B you are 2 funny. Let's see if you numbers more than double Monday then that could mean twins!! We will know for sure at my 6 week scan. Not 2 sure if thats next week or the week after bc I am not sure how preggo I am. I am guessing 4 weeks preggo tho. Not 2 long be4 we find out :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie our cat Bobo looks like Chili :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> LOL B you are 2 funny. Let's see if you numbers more than double Monday then that could mean twins!! We will know for sure at my 6 week scan. Not 2 sure if thats next week or the week after bc I am not sure how preggo I am. I am guessing 4 weeks preggo tho. Not 2 long be4 we find out :thumbup:

Wow it's cool not long to wait for the twin or not verdict


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just got another pack of my pregnancy pills from the chemist and there's a new man working in there with dreamy grey eyes and a really charming over the counter manner. I was all mesmerised and gooey as he gave me a long account of why I shouldn't have too much iron if my levels aren't low but I was only half listening :blush:


----------



## addie25

LOL I am sure he thought you were listening.

I wish my family would be a little more relaxed my mom is already calling the baby(s) her grandchildren and I keep telling her to relax till we get the health report. And part of me feels sad that I am not as excited as them (I am excited Im so happy I am pregnant but I need to make sure they are healthy after everything I have experienced you know) and I feel scared I wont bond with the baby(s) till 11 weeks when I get results but im just worried.


----------



## babyhopes2010

PATURISED MAYO IS FINE!!!

its home made mayo is not ok x


----------



## new mummy2010

great results addie twinsies i think!!
i wont be on tonight as im out for my friends b'day see ya'll tomorrow xx


----------



## addie25

Have Fun!


----------



## addie25

You know what I can't be having negative vibes. We did genetic testing they know what they are doing. These babies ARE healthy and that test will only confirm that we are having healthy babies!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> LOL I am sure he thought you were listening.
> 
> I wish my family would be a little more relaxed my mom is already calling the baby(s) her grandchildren and I keep telling her to relax till we get the health report. And part of me feels sad that I am not as excited as them (I am excited Im so happy I am pregnant but I need to make sure they are healthy after everything I have experienced you know) and I feel scared I wont bond with the baby(s) till 11 weeks when I get results but im just worried.

It's so normal after what you've been through, and I don't think your baby/ies will reproach you with not bonding with them in the first 11 weeks of their embryonic life :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> great results addie twinsies i think!!
> i wont be on tonight as im out for my friends b'day see ya'll tomorrow xx

*Have a lovely time Hayles, you party animal you!!*


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I am sure he thought you were listening.
> 
> I wish my family would be a little more relaxed my mom is already calling the baby(s) her grandchildren and I keep telling her to relax till we get the health report. And part of me feels sad that I am not as excited as them (I am excited Im so happy I am pregnant but I need to make sure they are healthy after everything I have experienced you know) and I feel scared I wont bond with the baby(s) till 11 weeks when I get results but im just worried.
> 
> It's so normal after what you've been through, and I don't think your baby/ies will reproach you with not bonding with them in the first 11 weeks of their embryonic life :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL true but I don't want bad vibes so I will just put it out of my head and know we did genetic testing and they say babies are healthy so I trust that we we will confirm it soon with that cvs then its party time bc I can fully relax!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Addie! :happydance: Congratulations sweets! Best news all day!

Newbie, I got your back... No testing for you until tomorrow!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I am sure he thought you were listening.
> 
> I wish my family would be a little more relaxed my mom is already calling the baby(s) her grandchildren and I keep telling her to relax till we get the health report. And part of me feels sad that I am not as excited as them (I am excited Im so happy I am pregnant but I need to make sure they are healthy after everything I have experienced you know) and I feel scared I wont bond with the baby(s) till 11 weeks when I get results but im just worried.
> 
> It's so normal after what you've been through, and I don't think your baby/ies will reproach you with not bonding with them in the first 11 weeks of their embryonic life :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL true but I don't want bad vibes so I will just put it out of my head and know we did genetic testing and they say babies are healthy so I trust that we we will confirm it soon with that cvs then its party time bc I can fully relax!!!!Click to expand...

totally normal,i wasnt excited until i reached 24/25 weeks x
did thy put two embryos in :)


----------



## Mollykins

My OH comes home today! :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

Happy Raspberry Day to B and me!

https://data.whicdn.com/images/6177335/amelie_large.jpg


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I am sure he thought you were listening.
> 
> I wish my family would be a little more relaxed my mom is already calling the baby(s) her grandchildren and I keep telling her to relax till we get the health report. And part of me feels sad that I am not as excited as them (I am excited Im so happy I am pregnant but I need to make sure they are healthy after everything I have experienced you know) and I feel scared I wont bond with the baby(s) till 11 weeks when I get results but im just worried.
> 
> It's so normal after what you've been through, and I don't think your baby/ies will reproach you with not bonding with them in the first 11 weeks of their embryonic life :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL true but I don't want bad vibes so I will just put it out of my head and know we did genetic testing and they say babies are healthy so I trust that we we will confirm it soon with that cvs then its party time bc I can fully relax!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> totally normal,i wasnt excited until i reached 24/25 weeks x
> did thy put two embryos in :)Click to expand...

Yes they put 2 in. Glad 2 hear I m not the only one. I mean I am excited but once I hear your babies are healthy I will just be on :cloud9: I wont even care if they say boy/girl whatever just say the word healthy and Ill paint the town any color!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> My OH comes home today! :yipee:

YAY :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I am sure he thought you were listening.
> 
> I wish my family would be a little more relaxed my mom is already calling the baby(s) her grandchildren and I keep telling her to relax till we get the health report. And part of me feels sad that I am not as excited as them (I am excited Im so happy I am pregnant but I need to make sure they are healthy after everything I have experienced you know) and I feel scared I wont bond with the baby(s) till 11 weeks when I get results but im just worried.
> 
> It's so normal after what you've been through, and I don't think your baby/ies will reproach you with not bonding with them in the first 11 weeks of their embryonic life :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL true but I don't want bad vibes so I will just put it out of my head and know we did genetic testing and they say babies are healthy so I trust that we we will confirm it soon with that cvs then its party time bc I can fully relax!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> totally normal,i wasnt excited until i reached 24/25 weeks x
> did thy put two embryos in :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they put 2 in. Glad 2 hear I m not the only one. I mean I am excited but once I hear your babies are healthy I will just be on :cloud9: I wont even care if they say boy/girl whatever just say the word healthy and Ill paint the town any color!!!!!Click to expand...

will u find out the gender/s?:baby:

TBH im still worried about the baby:wacko: completley irrational.
i was worried about mc then about abnormalities and now pre term labour and still born then sids the list is endless:wacko:


----------



## addie25

I think Ill stop being scared after the health results. And yea when they do the cvs they can tell the sex of the baby! I want to know for sure but I don't care what we have just HEALTHY!!!


----------



## addie25

Omg if i am correct and i am exactly 4 weeks tomorrow then my cvs test lands exactly on my 27th birthday!!! What a way to celebrate with huge needles lol. But actually it will be great because they let you watch the baby for a long time on the ultrasound so what a great present. This time i can watch and enjoy bc i know everything will turn out great and babies will be healthy!


----------



## Sarachka

This is for B!

https://data.whicdn.com/images/15100139/6174139479_1693876399_z_large.jpg


----------



## addie25

Awwwwwwwwww monkey!!


----------



## addie25

Just told my brother I am pregnant and he goes "WOW it worked so now no issues they are healthy" This is what kills me everyone gets hurt not just me if things don't pan out. But cant think that way things will be great babies healthy THE END!!


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> i'm 16dpo by the way... i usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:

My god Newbs! You are making me SOOOOOO excited!


----------



## addie25

Sara when we find out if I am having one or 2 can you make me a lovely siggy??


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... I usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> my god newbs! You are making me soooooo excited!Click to expand...

i know i can nottttttt wait to find out.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> This is for B!
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/15100139/6174139479_1693876399_z_large.jpg

I WISH I COULD EAT THAT :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im sure baby/ies will be fine ! ull soon be moaning about being preg lol
atm i have a foot in my ribs which feels like a HUGE stitch that never goes away :haha:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> im sure baby/ies will be fine ! ull soon be moaning about being preg lol
> atm i have a foot in my ribs which feels like a HUGE stitch that never goes away :haha:

Can't wait to complain!!! :thumbup: Aww baby is kicking :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

My stomach is so odd. I eat, it hurts bc my stomach disorder, then 1 hour later it's screaming FEED ME!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx

That's scary stuff :nope: I would call the midwife or go to the hospital at the slightest hint of funny feeling


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Sara when we find out if I am having one or 2 can you make me a lovely siggy??

of course!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Sara when we find out if I am having one or 2 can you make me a lovely siggy??
> 
> of course!Click to expand...

YAY thanks!!


----------



## addie25

My friend just messaged me she just had twin boys with IVF she said at 9 days her beta was 250 and mine is 299!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> 299

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx
> 
> That's scary stuff :nope: I would call the midwife or go to the hospital at the slightest hint of funny feelingClick to expand...

i spoke to her and she wasnt too worried:shrug:
dh is looking after me i have aches all up and down tummy but other than that i feel alot better. x


----------



## addie25

Her beta jumped like crazy from the 3rd test to the 4th so that shows twins we have to see how mine jump.


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 299
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: THANKS!!


babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> addie:when is the results?
> 
> iv just been driven home from work! :cry:
> 
> I had a funny turn and blacked out and my BP is through the roof! and my ankles have blown up.spoke to Midwife on phone and she said if happens again to go into hospital but for now put feet up and have a sleep or just rest :( xx
> 
> That's scary stuff :nope: I would call the midwife or go to the hospital at the slightest hint of funny feelingClick to expand...
> 
> i spoke to her and she wasnt too worried:shrug:
> dh is looking after me i have aches all up and down tummy but other than that i feel alot better. xClick to expand...

I am so glad you are feeling better and taking it easy.


----------



## Sarachka

*It's Friiiiiiiiiiiiiday!!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey-VNes5YQs&list=WL5CBC3D43004E3347&index=3


----------



## addie25

Yay for friday!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Thanks!! AH TRIN WHERE ARE YOU CAN I EAT CHICKEN SALAD DH WILL BE HOME SOON WITH IT!!! I have mayo the past few days bc I read store bought mayo is fine but this is from a Diner I dont know if its store bought but I bet it is they arent going to take the time to make their own. Then I read that all mayo is bad. I don't know what to believe.

Most eggs are pateurised and it's Salmonella that's the worry and the pateurisation kills that. Mayo is safe in other words


----------



## addie25

THANKS TRIN!!! I can not wait to find out what you are having!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

:shower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> My OH comes home today! :yipee:

:yipee: How has it been with 3 on your own?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... I usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> my god newbs! You are making me soooooo excited!Click to expand...
> 
> i know i can nottttttt wait to find out.Click to expand...

*sigh* it's not looking good for me at the moment. i think if i am preggo i must be losing it. still pink cm and when i went just now there was a tiny red clot on the tissue. :nope: and i've been having this weird feeling all day. it's not regular cramps, more like pressure in my bottom. i have no idea what this means :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> THANKS TRIN!!! I can not wait to find out what you are having!!!!!!!!!

one more sleep! :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> THANKS TRIN!!! I can not wait to find out what you are having!!!!!!!!!

I'm rather terrified and get butterflies in my stomach every time I think about it. I may only be able to tell you in th late afternoon. I have to go do our market stand afterwards because the new volunteer just told me today she can only stay for 3 hours :dohh: Organising volunteers sucks because you can't tell them what to do. Then I have a baby shower for the other doula in our practice


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Newbs, if you'd rather wait it out than test I certainly won't presure you in cicumstances of poofuck :hugs:

Sarachka that is very cute and nommy and I will have to make Nutella monkey heads for Holly :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinitymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm 16dpo by the way... I usually don't make it past 12 or 13 :blush:
> 
> my god newbs! You are making me soooooo excited!Click to expand...
> 
> i know i can nottttttt wait to find out.Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* it's not looking good for me at the moment. i think if i am preggo i must be losing it. still pink cm and when i went just now there was a tiny red clot on the tissue. :nope: and i've been having this weird feeling all day. it's not regular cramps, more like pressure in my bottom. i have no idea what this means :shrug:Click to expand...

 Plenty of people spot in pregnancy. Ask Trin what she thinks she knows more than I do but unless you have a full bleed I think you are still in.


TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> THANKS TRIN!!! I can not wait to find out what you are having!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm rather terrified and get butterflies in my stomach every time I think about it. I may only be able to tell you in th late afternoon. I have to go do our market stand afterwards because the new volunteer just told me today she can only stay for 3 hours :dohh: Organising volunteers sucks because you can't tell them what to do. Then I have a baby shower for the other doula in our practiceClick to expand...

Ill be waiting!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> THANKS TRIN!!! I can not wait to find out what you are having!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm rather terrified and get butterflies in my stomach every time I think about it. I may only be able to tell you in th late afternoon. I have to go do our market stand afterwards because the new volunteer just told me today she can only stay for 3 hours :dohh: Organising volunteers sucks because you can't tell them what to do. Then I have a baby shower for the other doula in our practiceClick to expand...

A little bbm in our direction nonetheless?:flower: God if I feel butterflies for you, those must be pterodactyl wings flapping in your tum!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie's right Newbs, I spotted in my very first pregnancy early on, and the mc at 8 weeks wasn't related to that, it was an implantation bleed. Only a test can really tell you anything though :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie's right Newbs, I spotted in my very first pregnancy early on, and the mc at 8 weeks wasn't related to that, it was an implantation bleed. Only a test can really tell you anything though :hugs:

I agree with B agreeing with me :thumbup::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night all, baby swimmers in the morning :thumbup:

Goodluck Trin :hugs:

Congratulations addie on your beautiful numbers :cloud9:

xxxx:kiss:xxxx


----------



## addie25

:sleep: Well B


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie's right Newbs, I spotted in my very first pregnancy early on, and the mc at 8 weeks wasn't related to that, it was an implantation bleed. Only a test can really tell you anything though :hugs:
> 
> I agree with B agreeing with me :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

And I agree with you agreeing with me agreeing with you :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Bump pic form this week (with previous weeks for comparison) I decided to go with consistency and wore the same dress:winkwink:
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299919_10150392207939880_594719879_10112910_360402156_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297708_10150381496039880_594719879_10046790_1208953864_n.jpghttps://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/293206_10150373446644880_594719879_9988447_1177058034_n.jpghttps://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317313_10150364594284880_594719879_9918466_2961981_n.jpghttps://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/314763_10150392214434880_594719879_10112937_2035629601_n.jpghttps://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/314763_10150392214429880_594719879_10112936_675461869_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Look how much smaller my boobs look at 16 weeks compared with 14 weeks because of le bump :haha:


----------



## addie25

Love the pants in week 13!!!! Such great bump pics. I will start mine at week 11/12!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Love the pants in week 13!!!! Such great bump pics. I will start mine at week 11/12!!

:haha: It's a wrap around skirt made from sari silk


----------



## addie25

I love it :thumbup: So pretty!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

IM A LIL WORRIED!

the last day iv had af type pains but tonight they seem 100x worse my backs killing me ,my hips fell like theyre gonna break and i feel sick iv tried laying down but they havent stopped.my belly isnt tightening and baby is moving loads.

Is this normal cos i havent had bad cramps like this since a miscarried :wacko:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> IM A LIL WORRIED!
> 
> the last day iv had af type pains but tonight they seem 100x worse my backs killing me and i feel sick iv tried laying down but they havent stopped.my belly isnt tightening and baby is moving loads.
> 
> Is this normal cos i havent had bad cramps like this since a miscarried :wacko:

I would call your doctor and ask them what they think if you are feeling pains like that maybe you are in labour. I think it is a good sign the baby is moving but I am not a doctor I really don't know.


----------



## TrinityMom

I must bid you all a good night. B, EVERYONE isn SA will be routing for France tomorrow:thumbup:

I have a mom who thinks she's in labour because she went to the bloody gynae and she is one cm dilated :dohh: It's her second baby...she could be like this for 3 weeks :dohh: Contractions all over the place and no pattern or escalation. I wish gynaes woudl keep their fiddly fingers and opinions to themselves!!!

Good night turtles and turtlets and turtle-pips
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH comes home today! :yipee:
> 
> :yipee: How has it been with 3 on your own?Click to expand...

A bit overwhelming to be honest. 

The night I gave birth to Leo, OH left to go get dinner dor himself and when he reached the hospital's parking garage he found rhat someone hit our car. Insurance just came back. They are totalling our car. :( I suppose that was a but random of a share but there you go.


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> IM A LIL WORRIED!
> 
> the last day iv had af type pains but tonight they seem 100x worse my backs killing me ,my hips fell like theyre gonna break and i feel sick iv tried laying down but they havent stopped.my belly isnt tightening and baby is moving loads.
> 
> Is this normal cos i havent had bad cramps like this since a miscarried :wacko:

I would call your labour ward and get some advice. I would always get checked out my love ! 

Is the back pain constant ? Or coming and going ?


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Molly 

I can not imagine how you are doing it alone !!

So sorry about the car !


----------



## poas

Night all....just marking where I read to really-Clare ring and check,although your belly should tighten if it's contractions? But definitely check!!! 
Addie congrats :)
everyone else I love you but am tired...and want nutella on toast thanks to the pic sarachka posted!! So I'm off to bed before I'm tempted to get oh to get me some!!xx


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Night all....just marking where I read to really-Clare ring and check,although your belly should tighten if it's contractions? But definitely check!!!
> Addie congrats :)
> everyone else I love you but am tired...and want nutella on toast thanks to the pic sarachka posted!! So I'm off to bed before I'm tempted to get oh to get me some!!xx

Make sure u make Claire get checked ! I worry about you all as even when they put me on the monitor it showed no contractions ! Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Night all my darlings xxx


----------



## addie25

My brother is having a poker game tonight with some friends and dh and I are going and one of my friends is coming. I don't really feel like playing poker it's not as fun unless it's in a casino. I'd rather just hang out eat and chat but they don't have enough players so I have to play. :wacko: omg dh is going to be home in 10 min :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I took a test!


----------



## addie25

Anddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Essie

Newbie! Don't leave us in suspense!


----------



## LunaLady

NEWBIE MEWBIE! You are such a naughty head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls!
WOW you all were a chatty bunch today!

Addie - YAY for such a wonderful number!!! FX for TWINS! That would be so much fun!! Get two babies in one go :thumbup:

Molly - sorry about the car - that really sucks! I hope your insurance is taking care of you, though, and you can get a new car without hassle. I hope you are your family are doing well! How's Leo? 

Trin - Your bump is sooo gorgeous!! I can't believe you're already 16 weeks!!!! :shock: I can't wait to hear if it's :pink: or :blue:!

Clare - I'm so sorry you're not feeling well! I keep saying it - but I think we were preggo twins. But please don't get PE like I did!! Keep your feet up! Can you get your BP taken? Like at the pharmacy or something? I really think your MW should have had you come in for a PE blood panel and to test the protein in your urine, etc... I felt fine the morning the OB at the hospital announced I was getting into late stage PE and needed to deliver. :shrug:

Sezi - How are you feeling? Any voms, yet?

Emandi - YAY for :blue: !!!!
B, Essie, Hayley, Crunchie, Ginge, Newbie, Kit, April, Lissy... :wave:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm sorry girls! i thought everyone was out partying on a friday night and wouldn't get my message until tomorrow. Let me set the scene 1st. i went to the bathroom once more while i was at work and this time it was definite red flow so i figured it was over and the witch just played a nasty trick on me... again! the exact same thing happened to me last year which is why i got serious about wanting to TTC and it's how i found this site b/c i was trying to research what happened to me. Anywho, last time i didn't have proof that i was pregnant, so i decided to test when i got home, that way if it was positive at least i'd know i was having a mc and can at least get pregnant. so long story short i took one at 5:30 pm and after 3 minutes it was a :bfn: I started having intense period cramps so i took some motrin and had a nap. I wake up and the boob still hurts and my head was still foggy. strange b/c last year once i started bleeding my pregnancy symptoms went away immediately. so i decided to take my temp and i was still up?? i go and get the test out of the trash (at about 8pm) and this is what i saw:



EDIT: here is a cropped pic


----------



## Essie

Newbie that is what my earliest tests looked like, with a line that came up after the time limit. I can see the line and I'm on my phone. Are you still bleeding? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

We had a wonderful day today. I don't think I've cried at all! :dance:

I have been pumping every 2-3 hours, so the days are rolling into one long dance with the Medela! But my output at each pumping the last six pumpings has been more than ever - I'm so, so happy about that. 

We visited Rhyko this afternoon and he's no longer under the bili lamps! His bili levels stabilized very quickly and he's back to the regular nursery bed and maintaining his temp wonderfully! We did a quick visit with him and I pumped, then we went over to Target and got some more pumping equipment so I don't have to wash stuff in the middle of the night. And we got some new born sized clothing, as most of the stuff I had purchased was 0-3 months because they kept telling us he'd be huge. :haha: We just kinda wandered around Target, like old times. We love Target. :haha:

Then, we stopped back at the hospital again on our way home so that I could pump again. The nurse today is an angel, and said, "Okay, time for you to take his temperature and change his diaper!" I was in shock! I've only held him, and just in the position the nurses have put him in - I was afraid to break him! But she showed us how to hold him and we got to change a poopey diaper! :haha:
Then, I asked if we could do some skin to skin time and she said of course and suggested we try putting him to the breast! I could have cried I was so happy to hear her say that. So he got to lay on a pillow in my lap all snuggled up to my belly with his mouth at my breast. I've got huge knockers and he's just a little guy, so he wasn't able to latch on, but the practice was had. The nurse set up his feeding tube, and while he got his feed, I pumped. I got 11 mL! The most ever!! 
We snuggled a bit more after I pumped. It was heaven!!


----------



## LunaLady

I see a line!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

unfortunately i am still bleeding. its so light tho. day1 is usually heavy from the beginning. but its definite flow and red. but the cramps are gone and preggy symptoms are still present, the boob hurts and my head is still foggy. i am thinking this is just a bad chemical, but i will take a better test with fmu and see what happens in the morning. i just looked at the test again and the line is all but gone now. could it have been a nasty evap?


----------



## Essie

Luna, sounds like you had a fan day. Glad your milk is coming in, well done for persevering on the pumping, I knew you'd get there. Little Rhyko sounds like a trooper, he's doing so well and I bet he loved having the chanceto have skin to skin with you, and to lay at your breast too. I bet you're on :cloud9: tonight.


----------



## newbie_ttc

aw, luna that's so great! i can't wait until you guys can take Rhyko home. I'm glad you had a great day and pumping is getting better. bless that nurse too. makes it easier leaving him knowing that ppl like that are caring for him. I'm so proud of u! u have handled everything so gracefully! well done you! :hugs:


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> unfortunately i am still bleeding. its so light tho. day1 is usually heavy from the beginning. but its definite flow and red. but the cramps are gone and preggy symptoms are still present, the boob hurts and my head is still foggy. i am thinking this is just a bad chemical, but i will take a better test with fmu and see what happens in the morning. i just looked at the test again and the line is all but gone now. could it have been a nasty evap?

I put all my first tests down to being evaps but I think with your symptoms plus the fact AF is late that it is a genuine line. You need B for some monkey analysis!

Lots of people do bleed during early pregnancy. I did, and I think Kit had some too? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs: A test with fly sounds like a good plan.


----------



## addie25

Luna sounds like you had such a great day!! They really let u be hands on today and that's awesome! Have they given u any idea as to when he can come home since he is doing so well?

Newbie I said most everything in my text but I can't wait to see a test tomorrow. I have my fingers and toes crossed that you are preggo and that this is a sticky baby!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> A test with fly sounds like a good plan.

 :rofl: darn that auto-correct! :haha: thanks for listening. at this point i'm not really holding out for a sticky beanie b/c of the bleeding + cramps. had it been either or, i may have been slightly a little hopeful, but the combo tells me it's a :nope: i do want to see two lines tomorrow so i can stop worrying if i have the ability to get pregnant... i guess then i'll start worrying i can't stay pregnant! :dohh: Like Claire said earlier, the worry is never ending!! :haha:

how is the lovely Lyra? she must be resting well at the moment :awww:


----------



## addie25

Newbie If u get a positive tomorrow call your doctor get a beta and do an ultrasound u never know. My mom bled with my brother a lot and he is here and healthy. Normal pregnancies have bleeding and cramping.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Newbie. I am holding on to the PMA for you babe. :hugs:
Luna, you brought tears to my eyes love, so glad today went so well. :flower: oh and I have some newborn clothes I'll send your way that Leo hasn't been able to wear as he was/is such a chunk. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie, i'm wondering if they would even see me this early? tomorrow i'd only be 2 or 3 days late. they probably say its too early to see anything on the scan and wait it out :ignore: although, 1st things 1st, i have to get a bfp tomorrow


----------



## newbie_ttc

hiya Molly! :wave: how are u this evening?


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> hiya Molly! :wave: how are u this evening?

Aw poo, I missed you Newbie doo. I am well, currently sitting here feeding Leo. This boy is ever so laid back but when he is hungry... dear me, listen to him scream.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Aww Newbie. I am holding on to the PMA for you babe. :hugs:
> Luna, you brought tears to my eyes love, so glad today went so well. :flower: oh and I have some newborn clothes I'll send your way that Leo hasn't been able to wear as he was/is such a chunk. :)

Aww, you're so kind, Molly! I don't have much in the way of little newborn stuff (because they kept saying he was big! :haha:). 

How's little Leo doing? Eating, sleeping, pooping? All that good stuff? :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh! And it's crazy, but I am just five pounds away from my pre-pregnancy weight! :shock: :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Night all....just marking where I read to really-Clare ring and check,although your belly should tighten if it's contractions? But definitely check!!!
> Addie congrats :)
> everyone else I love you but am tired...and want nutella on toast thanks to the pic sarachka posted!! So I'm off to bed before I'm tempted to get oh to get me some!!xx
> 
> Make sure u make Claire get checked ! I worry about you all as even when they put me on the monitor it showed no contractions ! XxxClick to expand...

cramps have gone today altho having headache and backpain i feel ok xx:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh Claire ! That's so good please rest today

Newbs - sorry that your body is playing with you my love x


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Newbie. I am holding on to the PMA for you babe. :hugs:
> Luna, you brought tears to my eyes love, so glad today went so well. :flower: oh and I have some newborn clothes I'll send your way that Leo hasn't been able to wear as he was/is such a chunk. :)
> 
> Aww, you're so kind, Molly! I don't have much in the way of little newborn stuff (because they kept saying he was big! :haha:).
> 
> How's little Leo doing? Eating, sleeping, pooping? All that good stuff? :flower:Click to expand...

Leo is doing wonderfully. Thank you for asking. :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Just popping in to say hi :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH comes home today! :yipee:
> 
> :yipee: How has it been with 3 on your own?Click to expand...
> 
> A bit overwhelming to be honest.
> 
> The night I gave birth to Leo, OH left to go get dinner dor himself and when he reached the hospital's parking garage he found rhat someone hit our car. Insurance just came back. They are totalling our car. :( I suppose that was a but random of a share but there you go.Click to expand...

Oh goodness Molly! Tell me about it! I still haven't got my car back :growlmad: At least I have DH here and don't have a newborn tho!


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> unfortunately i am still bleeding. its so light tho. day1 is usually heavy from the beginning. but its definite flow and red. but the cramps are gone and preggy symptoms are still present, the boob hurts and my head is still foggy. i am thinking this is just a bad chemical, but i will take a better test with fmu and see what happens in the morning. i just looked at the test again and the line is all but gone now. could it have been a nasty evap?

OMG Newbie. It could be an evap (but I see pink) and it could be a chemical or early mc but I SOOOOO hope it's not. Sending much :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

*NEWBIW omg I am so nervous to see your result this morning!!!!! Fingers and everything crossed for you*


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A test with fly sounds like a good plan.
> 
> :rofl: darn that auto-correct! :haha: thanks for listening. at this point i'm not really holding out for a sticky beanie b/c of the bleeding + cramps. had it been either or, i may have been slightly a little hopeful, but the combo tells me it's a :nope: i do want to see two lines tomorrow so i can stop worrying if i have the ability to get pregnant... i guess then i'll start worrying i can't stay pregnant! :dohh: Like Claire said earlier, the worry is never ending!! :haha:
> 
> how is the lovely Lyra? she must be resting well at the moment :awww:Click to expand...

I usually check my post to make sure Autocorrect hasn't got me, I missed that one :dohh:

I'm hoping for a sticky beanie for you, but I think we know our own bodies :hugs: I'll wait for your fmu test!

Lyra is doing very well, she is awake for longer periods during the day now which is nice. She has a very cheeky little grin too.


----------



## Essie

Of all the days my Hoover could get blocked it chooses today when we have guests coming :dohh: I'm having to brush my carpets with a (clean) wire dog brush to substitute for the Hoover. Not ideal. Lyra isn't happy about being left while I do the cleaning either. Hope everyone else is having a more successful saturday so far!


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Of all the days my Hoover could get blocked it chooses today when we have guests coming :dohh: I'm having to brush my carpets with a (clean) wire dog brush to substitute for the Hoover. Not ideal. Lyra isn't happy about being left while I do the cleaning either. Hope everyone else is having a more successful saturday so far!

I am impressed you came up with a subistute ....


----------



## TrinityMom

*Guess what????*


----------



## TrinityMom

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297839_10150393010879880_594719879_10117058_1415315867_n.jpg


----------



## Essie

Are those girlie parts??? :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Are those girlie parts??? :happydance:

Looks like it :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

OmfG! Trin is that a girl pink writing yayyyyyyy well happy for u! I didn't think u were havin ur scan until tomoro! That was sneaky! Over the moon for you :) woohooo :) xxxxx


----------



## emandi

Yay for the girlie Trin! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm a bit worried that she missed something. I made her check over and over again and I remember with the boys it was really obvious....but I'm worried we buy every girl thing available and then it has a hidden penis :haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Oh! And it's crazy, but I am just five pounds away from my pre-pregnancy weight! :shock: :dance:

Wow that's awesome!:thumbup:



babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Night all....just marking where I read to really-Clare ring and check,although your belly should tighten if it's contractions? But definitely check!!!
> Addie congrats :)
> everyone else I love you but am tired...and want nutella on toast thanks to the pic sarachka posted!! So I'm off to bed before I'm tempted to get oh to get me some!!xx
> 
> Make sure u make Claire get checked ! I worry about you all as even when
> they put me on the monitor it showed no contractions ! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> cramps have gone today altho having headache and backpain i feel ok xx:thumbup:Click to expand...

I think checking with the doctor would be a good ide
Trin how amazing a girl congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
Newbie how does your test look today??


----------



## addie25

Good morning/afternoon I am happy to say I have nausia this morning. I'm not going to throw up(I don't think) but I feel sick. Also have some cramps and I know that's normal but still makes me :shrug: I don't like them.


----------



## Essie

Ooh yay for your nausea Addie, good sign :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks!! It comes and goes so that's good I get a break from it.


----------



## Sarachka

*Trin!!!!!!!! I am crying happy tears for you! I am sooooooo overjoyed for you, congrats!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## addie25

Trin is having a girl!!!!!!!!!! Yayayahayayyaay:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

congratulations Trin xxxx im super pleased for you xx


----------



## Essie

I have finished my housework :happydance: now have half an hour to get me and Lyra ready before our guests are due.


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Mdl0prbHpA0/TcB3plHH7sI/AAAAAAAAAPI/l4D2t-wbPRA/s1600/baby_girl.png


----------



## newbie_ttc

Ugh! Stupid blackberry! I had a nice long post and now its gone! :dohh: here's the short end of it. Yay trin! Over the moon for your girl, I got a bfn this morning, today is day 2 of my bfp cycle and thanks for all the support yesterday. I really needed u girls. Addie and I texted like mad and I got a sweet bbm from da monkey when I woke. I nuv u all :kiss: going back to bed for a couple more hours of :sleep:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Ugh! Stupid blackberry! I had a nice long post and now its gone! :dohh: here's the short end of it. Yay trin! Over the moon for your girl, I got a bfn this morning, today is day 2 of my bfp cycle and thanks for all the support yesterday. I really needed u girls. Addie and I texted like mad and I got a sweet bbm from da monkey when I woke. I nuv u all :kiss: going back to bed for a couple more hours of :sleep:

I am sorry it was a negative this morning. :hugs: Next cycle will be your cycle!!!


----------



## addie25

I think my voice just cracked glass :blush: I can't tell if I can't sing this song or if I scared to push my voice bc I am pregnant. I love the song Listen by Beyonce but when I get to the high parts it sounds horrible (prob bc Im not an amazing singer :blush:) Ill just stick to the theory that I am not pushing my voice. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG this just made me bawl my eyes out

https://www.oprah.com/spirit/Rwandan-Refugees-Reunite-with-Their-Family-Video


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi turts,

Well we got half the news we were hoping for, that Tori is indeed Tori! She had to be! I would have demanded a refund if she wasn't! Trin had me crying and trembling in the swimming pool cafe this morning when I heard her news! So excellent. And Newbie well to be honest good old AF can be a blessing, chemicals/early mcs are poofucks and just lead to a whole lot of new questions and stress the day you do get a BFP and start worrying it won't stick, and any pregnancy with early bleeding does your head in for a bit, so all in all a clean slate is no bad thing. As you say, day 2 of the BFP round :thumbup: :hugs:

Well I'm a chillaxin in the garden in a deckchair in the beautious weather, done the supermarket shop and dh and I had lunch at a kid friendly tex mex, and he came to baby swimmers with me for about the second time ever! He was most impressed at Holly's progress at running around on floating mats :haha:

Guests tonight for dinner, I'll be able to eat about one grape I should think :fool: No evening appetite and high evening nausea all this week, starts coming on about now and peaks at 10pm when I fall asleep, often after a sudden random attack of hunger and fridge raid! We may mention to the friends my 'condition', they're close ones and drinking friends too, so it won't go unnoticed my nun like behaviour!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having a boy then! Since Trin's Chinese (foreign:haha:) gender prediction was right then mine is too. And it was right for Holly. Ooo I'm quite excited about a son :happydance: It's quite matriarchal come biblical having a son. I might call him Abraham and then we can call him Ham for short :haha:


----------



## addie25

B you are so lucky you are having such nice weather we have poofuck weather all week again. Raining till Thursday then not sure as they have not said yet. :blush:


----------



## addie25

B I agree I think you are having a boy. My Chinese chart said girl then another said boy :oneofeach:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B I agree I think you are having a boy. My Chinese chart said girl then another said boy :oneofeach:

I've done loads of different ones and some say girl and some say boy but the Trin one said boy so I'm going with that one!! It was right for her!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B I agree I think you are having a boy. My Chinese chart said girl then another said boy :oneofeach:
> 
> I've done loads of different ones and some say girl and some say boy but the Trin one said boy so I'm going with that one!! It was right for her!!Click to expand...

I'm so relieved you agree that my potty shot is penis-less:haha: DH thought the one line may be it but then I pointed out that it was coming out of the thigh and about half the length of the femur :haha:

Here's the whole baby...so rude to just post her genitals :blush: (not a good pic)

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/321653_10150393012984880_594719879_10117088_1214902784_n.jpg


----------



## addie25

Oh she is so lovely Trin she actuall looks like a little princess all relaxed in her mamas belly!!:cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Lovely scan pic Trin, and her potty shot looked penisless to me. Although I know what you mean, I asked at every scan if they were sure it was a girl and still half expected to give birth to a boy :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Lovely scan pic Trin, and her potty shot looked penisless to me. Although I know what you mean, I asked at every scan if they were sure it was a girl and still half expected to give birth to a boy :haha:

Yeah when I had mine with Holly the lady asked me if I wanted to guess what it was, and I'd been looking_ only at the genitals_ on the screen all through the scan :haha: and had seen NO WILLY but I thought it might be a trick question so I said 'garçon' and she said 'non, 100% fille' with such conviction that I never doubted it!! One does hear of hiding willy scans but I think they're pretty rare nowadays with the quality of scan images.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B you are so lucky you are having such nice weather we have poofuck weather all week again. Raining till Thursday then not sure as they have not said yet. :blush:

It is idyllic, really hot and sunny in the day and then a nice chill in the evening. We're going to have a log fire tonight. Cosy cosy https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/maison2.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is really random but talking of cosy things reminded me of it. It's that when I go to bed at night I love imagining all the forest that surrounds us in it's nocturnal state. All those animals creeping about, and wild boars snuffling in the earth, and owls and general night activity in the cold air. And me all cosy in bed :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

what are you making your guests B? I am considering making a Sheppard's pie while I feel like it. But I know but the time I've made it, I won't.


----------



## Essie

Ooh DH has offered to cook me a meal tomorrow, anything I want. Hmm, what to ask for :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> what are you making your guests B? I am considering making a Sheppard's pie while I feel like it. But I know but the time I've made it, I won't.


We bought a massive great trout at the fishmonger's this afternoon, it looks like this

https://www.alaskafishing411.com/alaska%20rainbow%20trout.jpg




With rice and steamed veggies, I'm assuming my guests have gestational diabetes:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Yay for tori !!!!!! 

Big hugs trin xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Ooh DH has offered to cook me a meal tomorrow, anything I want. Hmm, what to ask for :-k

Ask for something rather complex, like paella


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh DH has offered to cook me a meal tomorrow, anything I want. Hmm, what to ask for :-k
> 
> Ask for something rather complex, like paellaClick to expand...

Deffo go for three courses !


----------



## mummyApril

My day is bein a poofuck! It was so lovely out and I wanted to take James out for a walk I haven't been out for like a week! So I go to get ready but nope my house keys are lost! Jay has lost them! He said he locked up last night but he didn't because he didn't have keys n can't remember when he had them ( he had them last) so no bby brain excuse, anyway I couldn't go out so I craved that alll day n then now its gettin dark my electric goes and I can't put it on because the key to unlock the box is on my keys :( I hate the dark!! I'm glad I just changed James as that would be a messy mission in the dark! Where's tomoro pls?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I forgot to add that I am also making a delicious white wine and cream and echalot sauce so it's all yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin! A girl! :wohoo: :yipee: :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

I wish I could show yall a photo of all the stuff my sister gave me. But without my iPhone I'm totally lost!!

Moses basket & bedding
2 sleep sacks
4 blankets
2 hooded towels
2 boppy pillows
4 BIG bin bags full of clothing

there will also be more when Sophie stops using things like the bouncey chair, the bumbo, and HOPEFULLY Alex's loooooovely sleigh cot!


----------



## mummyApril

Wahhh I'm closin my bedroom door I just heard a bang


----------



## mummyApril

Ah you got it perfect timing to get your sisters stuff! My sister wouldn't even let me borrow her rocking chair pfft lol x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> This is really random but talking of cosy things reminded me of it. It's that when I go to bed at night I love imagining all the forest that surrounds us in it's nocturnal state. All those animals creeping about, and wild boars snuffling in the earth, and owls and general night activity in the cold air. And me all cosy in bed :cloud9:

That's so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie :yipee: I knew it!! Can't wait to find out of :baby: or :baby::baby: :thumbup:!

Trin! I know I seem on Facebook but you really fooled me w


----------



## firstbaby25

With all that stuff about DH family having one girl
In like a 1000 years :haha:

Sezi - excellent loot!! 

Watched my man bang his drums at a gig tonight :cl


----------



## firstbaby25

:growlmad:

:cloud9: I always get so proud of him :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Newbs sorry for :bfn: I got :af: today so I guess we can be ttc twins after all!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly :hi: is DH home yet? You mare me laugh with how he can :sad2: when he is hungry.... So can I :brat: :brat:!! 

Crunch :hi: how are ya? Is Lauren still wakin regularly?


----------



## Sarachka

alright lovers, lovely to see you Jaynie.

I'm just gonna finish watching X Factor, head for a bath, then for a lovely sleeeeeeeeeep


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I wish I could show yall a photo of all the stuff my sister gave me. But without my iPhone I'm totally lost!!
> 
> Moses basket & bedding
> 2 sleep sacks
> 4 blankets
> 2 hooded towels
> 2 boppy pillows
> 4 BIG bin bags full of clothing
> 
> there will also be more when Sophie stops using things like the bouncey chair, the bumbo, and HOPEFULLY Alex's loooooovely sleigh cot!

Wow how nice of her that's awesome!!
April sorry u had such a poofuck day!! :hugs:
B that image of resting in bed with the forest and animals so lovely :cloud9:
Jaynie sorry for af she's such s poofuck

As for me had a great day with my friend. We went to lunch then the mall and I got a couple books that I can't wait to start reading!


----------



## mummyApril

sorry about af newbs x


----------



## mummyApril

so Jay found the keys erm i folded up some washing and put it on top of them! oops


----------



## firstbaby25

I forgot Emandi's :blue: :baby: what a news for you Emandi! One of each :cloud9:

April - you're not having much luck with keys huh :shrug: :haha:

Addie - it's ok, I wasn't expecting to be preggers at all! Glad you got some nausea :thumbup: I do hope for twins :yipee: turtle twins. 

I went to my mum's and I got mail :yipee: it's from Trin!! Another turtle mascot and it's so beautiful and intricate :cloud9: and such a heartfelt letter that i was :cry: but then I do that on CD1 - thank you Taryn. I nuv you and your friendship means the world to me :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

April - is it me you mean for :af: I think Newbie is hoping not to see ful red flow :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi enjoy xfactor :haha: get some rest innit while you can :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April - is it me you mean for :af: I think Newbie is hoping not to see ful red flow :haha:

oh im just all over the place today! :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

guess what im going to do on monday!? get 10 keys cut! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

il start again sorry newbs for your bfn and Jaynie for af! 
hope you have a gd time at gig what music he play? i love going to my dads gigs x


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> We had a wonderful day today. I don't think I've cried at all! :dance:
> 
> I have been pumping every 2-3 hours, so the days are rolling into one long dance with the Medela! But my output at each pumping the last six pumpings has been more than ever - I'm so, so happy about that.
> 
> We visited Rhyko this afternoon and he's no longer under the bili lamps! His bili levels stabilized very quickly and he's back to the regular nursery bed and maintaining his temp wonderfully! We did a quick visit with him and I pumped, then we went over to Target and got some more pumping equipment so I don't have to wash stuff in the middle of the night. And we got some new born sized clothing, as most of the stuff I had purchased was 0-3 months because they kept telling us he'd be huge. :haha: We just kinda wandered around Target, like old times. We love Target. :haha:
> 
> Then, we stopped back at the hospital again on our way home so that I could pump again. The nurse today is an angel, and said, "Okay, time for you to take his temperature and change his diaper!" I was in shock! I've only held him, and just in the position the nurses have put him in - I was afraid to break him! But she showed us how to hold him and we got to change a poopey diaper! :haha:
> Then, I asked if we could do some skin to skin time and she said of course and suggested we try putting him to the breast! I could have cried I was so happy to hear her say that. So he got to lay on a pillow in my lap all snuggled up to my belly with his mouth at my breast. I've got huge knockers and he's just a little guy, so he wasn't able to latch on, but the practice was had. The nurse set up his feeding tube, and while he got his feed, I pumped. I got 11 mL! The most ever!!
> We snuggled a bit more after I pumped. It was heaven!!

ah Luna that made me all emotional! if you dont mind i have some small bits of James some of which he didnt wear or wore once if you would like me to send them? i have a little something i need to send to you anyway xx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm having a boy then! Since Trin's Chinese (foreign:haha:) gender prediction was right then mine is too. And it was right for Holly. Ooo I'm quite excited about a son :happydance: It's quite matriarchal come biblical having a son. I might call him Abraham and then we can call him Ham for short :haha:

mine said boy too, and so did all the other predictions and cabbage stuffs lol x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297839_10150393010879880_594719879_10117058_1415315867_n.jpg

there is definitely no boy parts here! i remember seeing James' and you can def tell the difference lol again so happy for you another turtle niece :)


----------



## firstbaby25

April - he's a drummer in an indie band - I'm sure I've posted a YouTube link before. If you're really interested YouTube the tamalas (it was after tamala Motown at first an they were quite funky but got more indie as they went) I'm sure you'll like it :) what does your dad do now?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April - he's a drummer in an indie band - I'm sure I've posted a YouTube link before. If you're really interested YouTube the tamalas (it was after tamala Motown at first an they were quite funky but got more indie as they went) I'm sure you'll like it :) what does your dad do now?

ah wicked il have a look, dads in a band called loftdaddy! gigging in london and recording at the moment with westlifes old manager or something, not sure if dad is on youtube but hes on fb and itunes x


----------



## mummyApril

when i search tamalas it only comes up with how to make tamalas? lol x


----------



## mummyApril

oh wait i think i found them speak to make sound?


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjSUbfd3j1c

the recording doesnt do them justice but they is good :) the singer is my sisters boyfriend and the drummer is me daddy x


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0vgLp10VBU&feature=related

the drum kit in this one i used to sleep in when i was a bubi lol x


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> guess what im going to do on monday!? get 10 keys cut! :haha:

That sounds like a smart thing to do considering your luck with keys lately, April! :haha:



mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> We had a wonderful day today. I don't think I've cried at all! :dance:
> 
> I have been pumping every 2-3 hours, so the days are rolling into one long dance with the Medela! But my output at each pumping the last six pumpings has been more than ever - I'm so, so happy about that.
> 
> We visited Rhyko this afternoon and he's no longer under the bili lamps! His bili levels stabilized very quickly and he's back to the regular nursery bed and maintaining his temp wonderfully! We did a quick visit with him and I pumped, then we went over to Target and got some more pumping equipment so I don't have to wash stuff in the middle of the night. And we got some new born sized clothing, as most of the stuff I had purchased was 0-3 months because they kept telling us he'd be huge. :haha: We just kinda wandered around Target, like old times. We love Target. :haha:
> 
> Then, we stopped back at the hospital again on our way home so that I could pump again. The nurse today is an angel, and said, "Okay, time for you to take his temperature and change his diaper!" I was in shock! I've only held him, and just in the position the nurses have put him in - I was afraid to break him! But she showed us how to hold him and we got to change a poopey diaper! :haha:
> Then, I asked if we could do some skin to skin time and she said of course and suggested we try putting him to the breast! I could have cried I was so happy to hear her say that. So he got to lay on a pillow in my lap all snuggled up to my belly with his mouth at my breast. I've got huge knockers and he's just a little guy, so he wasn't able to latch on, but the practice was had. The nurse set up his feeding tube, and while he got his feed, I pumped. I got 11 mL! The most ever!!
> We snuggled a bit more after I pumped. It was heaven!!
> 
> ah Luna that made me all emotional! if you dont mind i have some small bits of James some of which he didnt wear or wore once if you would like me to send them? i have a little something i need to send to you anyway xxClick to expand...

That is so sweet, April! Rhyko would love James' outgrowns! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah that's one of theirs!! Obviously I like them but it's hard to get into musicyou've never heard, I think!


----------



## LunaLady

A few pictures to share :cloud9:



I knit that hat for him! :)



Little smile! :)



Zonked out in my arms :)


----------



## addie25

Luna he is so adorable!!!:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. Went to a movie it was good. Now DH is playing with his espresso machine and he is making a latte espresso thing and when you put the milk in you can make a picture so I asked to try and he said I could do the next one. Well my hormones are starting to kick in and I got so angry that he wouldn't let me do it and I had to wait and he got to have fun doing it!! I hate getting angry over things that make no sense!! It happened on my IVF meds and now its happening again. :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Luna he is adorable ihe looks like your DH :) 
Addie welcome to hormones they will take over your life for the next 9 months lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Urgh heart palpitations :(


----------



## poas

Good moaning ladies!
So...congrats Trin on girl :) :) :) 
Congrats Emandi on boy :) :) :)
Luna Rhyko is sooooooo gorgeous, I wish I could have a cuddle from him-maybe Esme would emerge to see him too?!!
Sorry for af's on here, but at least it marks the start of new cycle right?
I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far-I have not done a lot, yday I tidied round, did some ironing and read most of the omnibus I just bought ( I don't know if any of you guys watch TrueBlood?But it's the book of that)
I also tried Dominos hot and spicy pizza in the name of getting out baby, but it obviously just isn't my time yet!
Today I plan on finishing my book and sleeping, while oh and Harri do boy stuff!


----------



## Crunchie

Luna ! He is amazing .... He is getting big already xxx

Morning xxx


----------



## poas

Hey crunchenrushypants!! How is your beautiful girl? And you of course :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rhyko looks like he's doing really well Luna! So cute!

Morning folks :flower: 

Off for a walk in the forest with LO (very gentle walk!!) since it is just a painfully beautiful crisp sunny autumn morning, of the kind I ADORE! DH has taken dss the elder to his handball match for the morning, and dss the younger is glued to his video games so it'll be just us girls; might leave the dog behind too so I have less bending and tugging to do, there's already enough with LO and the pushchair for one nervously pregnant woman :wacko:

Dinner was nice last night and oddly enough I had no nausea until about midnight and was really hungry, so that worked out well for me :munch:

Have great Sundays all, I'm off to catch the cool morning since it's gonna be hot later :thumbup:xxxxxx


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous Luna. I love his hat. 

Lissy, I love those books. But i read them before I watched True Blood and I was disappointed how different it is to the books.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning everyone

I had planned a lazy sunday but the mom who was niggling is still niggling every 30 min so she's gone through to the hospital to be checked. So I may be driving down the coast to a birth today. Not so much in the mood tbh

I keep realising I'm having a girl :cloud9: It's weird, like when you've wanted something for so long and then you get it and it takes a while to sink in

Ch'ien is dying on the couch. He tripped and hurt is knee (a bruise) and now he's dying :dohh:

We're meant to be going to a production of one of MIL's plays this afternoon. SOOOO not what I feel like...maybe I'll be at a birth instead...one can hope

It's a beautiful day here. May shift my lazy bones out to the garden and get some sun

Have a great Sunday turtles


----------



## TrinityMom

I meant to add that Rhyko is looking just beautiful. I love the smiley pic :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Hey crunchenrushypants!! How is your beautiful girl? And you of course :)

How is my little overdue solider doing ??? 

Lauren is a little trouble maker .... Still having 2 1/2 -3 hour feeds and sometimes I wonder how longer I can deal with the lack of sleep ... But the Hv tells me this is normal and her weight gain is good 

Not long now ..... Xxxx


----------



## Essie

Emandi :wave: thank you for that link you posted to the Clover Cow sit up that was half price. We managed to get one for Lyra (DH sister had to go to the Westfields to get it) and she loves it :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Awww Luna he is so precious! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning my lovely friends! :flower: I'd like to invite you all over for my favourite meal - BRUNCH! Here's what's on offer

https://data.whicdn.com/images/15146830/tumblr_lkbeqkBirv1qzjce2o1_500_large.jpg

https://data.whicdn.com/images/14621878/tumblr_lre0oexaPy1r2z7lwo1_400_large.jpg

https://data.whicdn.com/images/14405430/6028389790_bd3c474061_z_large.jpg

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12497581/tumblr_lioua5RO4r1qg6myho1_500_large.jpg

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12241011/tumblr_loogbvAmeC1qllboro1_400_large.jpg

https://data.whicdn.com/images/12083227/PoachedEggToast_large.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww NO! im hungry now :(


----------



## Sarachka

*TRIN didn't you say you'd love Hello Kitty stuff if you were having a girl?! You so need a Hello Kitty Themed baby shower!!*

https://data.whicdn.com/images/14509078/tumblr_lozzr4Ge4K1qh3yrno1_500_large.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Oh well that's just teasing Sarah lol how are you feeling?
B enjoy your walk I'm so jealous no forests or woods near me :( 
Lissy hope your not too uncomfortable shell be here soon
Trin you're having a girl!!! Bless ch'ien does he need a new leg lol so cute! 
How you doing crunch? 
James slept from half 10 until half 3 last night and then Jay woke him at 6 :/ but he went back off until just now how is everyone else doing? X


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah where do you get those from Faye would love me to make them for her birthday! X


----------



## Sarachka

hehe look what I found

https://data.whicdn.com/images/13571318/tumblr_lpan1veoLc1qi8ciqo1_400_large.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning I'm recovered from my nite out with the ladies and boy did I need that lil blow out !!
No time to catch up as we are out for the day soon but hope I have'nt missed lissy popping ??

Hope all preggo turts are well and bebes and mummies and big huggies to newbs I'm sorry doll this will be your month I'm certain chicken Xx

Sarachka I keep missing you ,how are you love bug?

Nathanial slept from 7.45 until 4.50 !!! Woohooooo


----------



## Sarachka

*April, I just searched for "cute food" and they came up but I recon if you google "hello kitty cake topper" or "hello kitty cake decoration" you'll be able to find some. They'd look awesome at a birthday party!*


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning I'm recovered from my nite out with the ladies and boy did I need that lil blow out !!
> No time to catch up as we are out for the day soon but hope I have'nt missed lissy popping ??
> 
> Hope all preggo turts are well and bebes and mummies and big huggies to newbs I'm sorry doll this will be your month I'm certain chicken Xx
> 
> Sarachka I keep missing you ,how are you love bug?
> 
> Nathanial slept from 7.45 until 4.50 !!! Woohooooo

Hewo! :hi: I'm all good thanks!! Just gotta get through next week at work and then a WEEK OFF!! Nice things planned including first mid wife appointment and a hair cut!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Marathon World record just broken in Berlin by Patrick Makau of Ethiopia! 2:03:38!! 

Paula Radcliffe is running too, should be arriving in 15mins or so... Just back in time from my walk to catch the end :thumbup:

Forest was gorgeous, loads of chestnuts everywhere

Like the cupcakes Sarachka for Molly et moi :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

A gompa gomp house cake!!!!!!

https://weheartit.com/entry/13070152


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can you imagine getting up on a Sunday morning and breaking a world marathon record? Some people are so amazing


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

I'm so sorry to be absent and neglect you all so badly but finding time to look after Cara, cuddle Iona and be a host to my sis and BIL is tough - phew!

I'm having a lovely time with everyone but miss you all horribly :nope: OH is now off work and maybe I'll get to sneak on a little more. I haven't caught up I'm afraid but I know Trin's FABBO news :happydance: and I see Lissy still hasn't produced...hang in there Lissy :kiss:

Love you all and hopefully be back on soon :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Can you imagine getting up on a Sunday morning and breaking a world marathon record? Some people are so amazing

People who enjoy running, ESP 26 miles scare me. They're clearly not right in the head. Running is TORTUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Can you imagine getting up on a Sunday morning and breaking a world marathon record? Some people are so amazing
> 
> People who enjoy running, ESP 26 miles scare me. They're clearly not right in the head. Running is TORTUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :haha:Click to expand...

I agree about people who run 26 miles on concrete, they're complete nutters, marathons are not my thing at all. But other running is fab. Running across beaches and through forests is my kind of running, soooooo fun. When I've finished 'expulsing' (as DH puts it:haha:) I'm going to join my running club again :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Kit :hi: :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad your ok sezi any bump pics yet for us like B? Is bigboycharlie looking after you?

I wanna hellokitty cupcake!!

Omg watched some of the coverage this morning what an absolute nail he is phewww

Ahh lissy I predict esme to be here in the next 72 hours chin up kiddo xx

Kit I miss everyone too I'm really struggling to get bnb time although I may sneak sone today 
How is cara and iona?

Luna words can't descibe how cute your lil guy is just so scrummy and so pleased your pumping is paying off and upping its game for you !! I also have some diddyman stuff I will send if you like xx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Can you imagine getting up on a Sunday morning and breaking a world marathon record? Some people are so amazing
> 
> People who enjoy running, ESP 26 miles scare me. They're clearly not right in the head. Running is TORTUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :haha:Click to expand...

forest gump isnt scary ;)


----------



## mummyApril

hey Kit hope youre having fab sister time x


----------



## mummyApril

my dad is going to Canada on the 3rd! im going to miss him soooo much i hope things are ok while he is over there because hes the one i turn to when i need to talk (other than you girls) luckily hes only going until the 30th but still :(


----------



## mummyApril

James doesnt sound like a baby baby when he has a shout now he has his own little voice now its so cute! do you know what i mean or do i sound daft lol


----------



## mummyApril

thread clearer :(


----------



## new mummy2010

I think nate sounds so grown up when he cries april its really weird not how I remember reece sounding at all maybe that's cos he is nearly 11 lol is it fayes birthday tomorrow?


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi how is everyone? im off out to getsome things for the house.
i have a banging headache that is across the whole of my forhead like a migraine :(

dad come over yesterday was so lovely seeing him :) he is getting so excited about baby now :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Hayley bless him, how are your boys? good night last night? yeah its Fayes birthday tomorrow shes going to be 6! shes growing up too fast :(


----------



## mummyApril

take it easy claire but have fun getting house stuff i love shopping for house stuff! x


----------



## new mummy2010

They are great april thanks and your clan? 
Yes last night was great he is getting a little star at night now at one point I was like crunchie (it does get better abe honestly) thinking this is going to be the same for ever .....but now these last two weeks he has been great touch wood !! Slept from 7.30ish until 4.50ish I know am friends with sleep again lol

Aww I know what you mean about faye I can't believe reece goes high school next year and nathanial will be one this time next year and definately at nursery so many days a week !!x


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> They are great april thanks and your clan?
> Yes last night was great he is getting a little star at night now at one point I was like crunchie (it does get better abe honestly) thinking this is going to be the same for ever .....but now these last two weeks he has been great touch wood !! Slept from 7.30ish until 4.50ish I know am friends with sleep again lol
> 
> Aww I know what you mean about faye I can't believe reece goes high school next year and nathanial will be one this time next year and definately at nursery so many days a week !!x

that is scary!!! i have to look at high schools for Angel this year :cry: Faye had her first sleep over yesterday and James is in 0-3 month clothes! glad you had a good night, were all good thankyou hun x


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks hun ! 

I am sure when I can take it no more it will get better .......


----------



## Crunchie

Well DH has gone out to get me a large costa coffee.........YUMMY 

new only way is essex tonight ....that and xfactor ! how exciting


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi essie how is lyra doing?

Nate has his jabs on tuesday no likey ;-(


----------



## new mummy2010

Yay for towie tonight !!!

April lol nate is nearly out of his 0-3 clothes soo scary


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Well DH has gone out to get me a large costa coffee.........YUMMY
> 
> new only way is essex tonight ....that and xfactor ! how exciting

i am sooo excited about the TOWIE!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Yay for towie tonight !!!
> 
> April lol nate is nearly out of his 0-3 clothes soo scary

wow hes getting so big! x


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Yay for towie tonight !!!
> 
> April lol nate is nearly out of his 0-3 clothes soo scary

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM my gift maybe a little snug that I have sent lol :haha:

I think as I have a tiny baby I expect everyone else to :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for towie tonight !!!
> 
> April lol nate is nearly out of his 0-3 clothes soo scary
> 
> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM my gift maybe a little snug that I have sent lol :haha:
> 
> I think as I have a tiny baby I expect everyone else to :dohh:Click to expand...

did you get my parcel? x


----------



## Essie

Hey Hayley,
Sounds like Nate is doing really well. Lyra is good, she's started wanting a 2am feed again the last few nights, not sure if she's having a growth spurt :shrug: DH aunts visited yesterday and they bought her a little pair of Ugg boots for the winter :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Hey Hayley,
> Sounds like Nate is doing really well. Lyra is good, she's started wanting a 2am feed again the last few nights, not sure if she's having a growth spurt :shrug: DH aunts visited yesterday and they bought her a little pair of Ugg boots for the winter :awww:

ahh little uggs, my sister bought James some converse too cute!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for towie tonight !!!
> 
> April lol nate is nearly out of his 0-3 clothes soo scary
> 
> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM my gift maybe a little snug that I have sent lol :haha:
> 
> I think as I have a tiny baby I expect everyone else to :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> did you get my parcel? xClick to expand...

I did my love ! I did a nice post thanking you ....so sorry I did not let you know ...its lovely :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for towie tonight !!!
> 
> April lol nate is nearly out of his 0-3 clothes soo scary
> 
> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM my gift maybe a little snug that I have sent lol :haha:
> 
> I think as I have a tiny baby I expect everyone else to :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> did you get my parcel? xClick to expand...
> 
> I did my love ! I did a nice post thanking you ....so sorry I did not let you know ...its lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

ah i missed it i will have to go back and find it, was just checking incase it went missing as didnt put last name on it lol! glad you got it ok xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunch it depends where its from lovely some 0-3 he still has a few weeks left in other things I put on first time and its a squeeze lol don't worry I'm sure its fine 

He fits in addie+aprils babygro presents great and they are 0-3 with room left in and in sezis turtle t shirt (I need to send picture of that for you all)
And in essies vests with lion king so don't worry

Essie nate did this slept great a few weeks ago then was nightmarish again for fortnight nearly now been a button again yay !! I do completely sympathise with all you mummys having restless nights


----------



## new mummy2010

Nate is 2 weeks + 1 day older than lauren seems unreal hey crunch can't believe she should only be 4 days old bless her


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies! Good morning/afternoon. I am spending my morning in bed reading my new book. It is amazing so far! Love when I randomly pick up a book at the store and it turns out to be great! Not 2 sure what dh and I are doing today but he is sleeping rt now. It's only 815am. I cant wait dor my second blood test tomorrow so i know hoe much my numbers have jumped!! Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## Essie

I find that sometimes after we have people over that Lyra hasn't met she seems to want an extra feed. I don't know if it's a reassurance thing or just coincidence :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Nate is 2 weeks + 1 day older than lauren seems unreal hey crunch can't believe she should only be 4 days old bless her

Its soooooo mad ! I have been told so many times that she will not do things at the same pace as term babies but I forget she was early lol so the ticker will help x

I simply can not wait for a real smile :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> I find that sometimes after we have people over that Lyra hasn't met she seems to want an extra feed. I don't know if it's a reassurance thing or just coincidence :shrug:

If I take Lauren out for the day and feed in a different surroundings she will not feed as well ? :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunch nate has only these last few days really started chuckling and smiling at random things mostly me naked in the bath so no surprise there lol at leasthe isn't crying at the shock of my bod!!!

She will in a couple of weeks, I find when my mother has had him he plays about with the next few feeds as I reckon everytime he murmurs she feeds him dohhh!

Addie what is your book? I love a good read and hope to resume my reading time on my holidays!
I am so excited for your tests tomorrow


----------



## new mummy2010

What I need to know ladies is how the frig do I get my EDD off my avatar?

I did ask a few days ago and I'm sure someone said but I must of missed it oopSs


----------



## addie25

It's called Secret Daughter by shilpi sonata gowda. It's about a woman in India and a woman in California. You follow their lives and their lives connect ( won't tell u why if ur going to read it) but it is so touching and it is a good turtle book suggestion bc it's about being a mother the joys the struggles and just being a woman in general.


----------



## new mummy2010

Maybe you can send it to me when you have done and I will send one of my good reads and we could start a turtle book chain !!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Maybe you can send it to me when you have done and I will send one of my good reads and we could start a turtle book chain !!

Yea sure shouldnt take me 2 long to finish I'll pm u when I'm about to send it :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: all just chilling - come back to the friends house we were at yesterday because we forgot our hard drive that the friend had put loads of blue ray DVD's to go with our super blue ray player :smug: after we've done some tidying/cleaning/unpacking - we are going to snuggle and watch films and have dinner with the in laws :thumbup:

Holly I also LOVE the crisp days... Me and Adam both love it when the sun is shining and it is cold on your face, orange leaves and blue skies :cloud9: we are actually more prone to winter outings than summer ones as he wholeheartedly prefers winter where I love all seasons/weathers! 

Luna Rhyko looks so well. Your boobs are clearly doing all they need despite not being up to your own standards so I'd not beat myself up about it. I hope he continues to as well and gets home for permanent skin to skin :cloud9: 

Sezi I like the brunch and have been watching Great British Bake Off after Something for the Weekend on a Sunday and when we're more settled I'm going to give it a go.

Addie I can't wait to be more settled and be ok to sit in bed (we need a new mattress) and then I can read and stuff again!! 

Essie - Erin had little ugg boots they were awesome but she could walk when she had them and they ruined really quickly, I was sad. Awesome gift though :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I love the idea of a turtle library!! 

Crunch I think they say in the case that you might be disappointed but she might not be too bad. I have a friend that has a syndrome forcing rapid and early labour and gets stopped all the time, the most she has gone is 24 weeks sadly one of her sons died but 2 are alive and the 22 weeker was dead normal and the 24 weeker wasn't physically he had fingers missing and was dead late to develop talking and stuff :shrug: I think it depends on the kid!


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks addie hope you have a nice relaxing day today


----------



## Essie

Hayley to change the Words under your name go to User CP click on Edity details and scroll down to the bit that says Family and you should see what it's currently set to say. Just type what you want to change it to in the box and then save. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## new mummy2010

Yay thanks essie I'm so dumb sometimes !!! Done it now !!

I am getting excited about my holiday with OH its 5 weeks today .........but I'm a bit sad about leaving my little men too :-(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had the most heavenly deep sleep, I think I actually died for a while. When I nap with dh in the house I'm not half listening out for Holly waking, so I can really slumber deeply. Now scoffing cherry tomatoes and cheese on a deckchair in the garden, would love half a packet of choccie biscuits instead but hey needs must :shrug:

Dunno what towie is. And alas the book I'm reading is great but a library book so cannot send it on! It's called La Mer and is a collection of contemporary Japanese short stories by Yoko Ogawa :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

My recent reading has included The Very Hungry Caterpillar, Each Peach Pear Plum, The Tiger who Came to Tea, Night Monkey Day Monkey and many other literary classics. Lyra is allowed 20 books out of the library at once so we've been stocking up.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> My recent reading has included The Very Hungry Caterpillar, Each Peach Pear Plum, The Tiger who Came to Tea, Night Monkey Day Monkey and many other literary classics. Lyra is allowed 20 books out of the library at once so we've been stocking up.

I *LOVE *Each Peach Pear Plum and The Tiger Who Came to Tea. These are absolute MUSTS for my baby's bookcase, as are Peepo and The Baby's Catalogue


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My recent reading has included The Very Hungry Caterpillar, Each Peach Pear Plum, The Tiger who Came to Tea, Night Monkey Day Monkey and many other literary classics. Lyra is allowed 20 books out of the library at once so we've been stocking up.
> 
> I *LOVE *Each Peach Pear Plum and The Tiger Who Came to Tea. These are absolute MUSTS for my baby's bookcase, as are Peepo and The Baby's CatalogueClick to expand...

A lot of Lyras books are the books DH and I had when we were young. I remember Peepo too.


----------



## TrinityMom

ADDIE! I was meant to post these for you from Hayley on Friday :blush:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/318618_10150394332669880_594719879_10125969_719303808_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/308118_10150394334709880_594719879_10125975_2096096234_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Prepare for girly overload :cloud9:
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/314760_10150394506374880_594719879_10127054_204222197_n.jpghttps://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/299400_10150394507859880_594719879_10127061_1810600713_n.jpghttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/312705_10150394508839880_594719879_10127064_1332052511_n.jpghttps://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/306989_10150394509974880_594719879_10127071_269237466_n.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *TRIN didn't you say you'd love Hello Kitty stuff if you were having a girl?! You so need a Hello Kitty Themed baby shower!!*
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/14509078/tumblr_lozzr4Ge4K1qh3yrno1_500_large.jpg

Awwwww! Thank you :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Enjoy the book addie my love ! can not wait for tomorrows blood test :hugs:

Jaynie - that must be so hard for you're friend, I know all babies are individual so I must be patient :flower:

OMG - Hayley I love the pics trin has posted ........sooooooooooooooo Cute 

Trin - Loving all the pink xxx

Hi everyone else :flower:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> ADDIE! I was meant to post these for you from Hayley on Friday :blush:
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/318618_10150394332669880_594719879_10125969_719303808_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/308118_10150394334709880_594719879_10125975_2096096234_n.jpg

Awwwwwww thanks for posting this how adorable does he look!!!! I love the bear on he butt I love outfits that have that ( prob why I buy them lol)

Trin love all the girly stuff!!

So I'm in the car and I had a day dream of coming to France with the twins lol and meeting B n 
going to England together to meet the rest of the turtles!! I hope this happens my mom wants to go
to France so hopefully after the baby is born and I want dh to meet my family in France so we 
really do need to go.


----------



## Essie

Love all the girlie stuff Trin, especially the little shoes :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Gorgeous bear bum Nate!  **And great pink stash Trin! *

Had a nice dog walk in the end this afternoon with LO and dh and dss the younger and pooface


----------



## HollyMonkey

I dreamt last night that Cassie lived in the North of France! :fool:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm hungry and there is no one to cook my dinner!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

OH and I have DTD 3 times in 24 hours and I think I am injured. I have horrible little rips that sting SO BAD. He's not being allowed near me again for ages!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> OH and I have DTD 3 times in 24 hours and I think I am injured. I have horrible little rips that sting SO BAD. He's not being allowed near me again for ages!

At least 12 hours Sez :tease:

Ouch though :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am so proud of DH! He fixed our couches. They have sort of collapsed in the spring area and we were looking at a few thousand which we don't have, to fix them. But he did it himself! They are so comfy now :cloud9: And he didn't even complain that they're not made out of gold or platinum :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha my dh regularly bangs another plank of wood across the underbelly of our dying sofa :haha:

I have pics for you all, including dung beetles from the forest :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I need a bigger fish dish, the trout we had for dinner last night was ginormous! And dung beetles, which I didn't serve for dinner, and a little pixie in the forest today :awww:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









023.jpg
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 3









025.jpg
File size: 99.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Sarachka we have to be careful!! Our raspberry bush has gone mad and Holly eats about 400 raspberries a day at the moment, she may start on ours too :shock:
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









030.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm really looking forward to a hot chocolate and bed with my book :cloud9: 

*Warning:* next weekend I'm on my own with LO from Friday to Sunday, so I will be spamming the thread :haha: DH is off to some remote part of France for a running and bike race so I'll have plenty of weekend BnB time!


----------



## Sarachka

It's 7:15 and I really just want BED. I'm gonna watch XFactor and then it's sleepy time


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And Sarachka we have to be careful!! Our raspberry bush has gone mad and Holly eats about 400 raspberries a day at the moment, she may start on ours too :shock:

OMG I love it! I remember last year when she was eating raspberries from your garden!!! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

What week does baby eat what I eat? Rt now isn't he/she getting it's nutrients from placenta?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mark Cavendish is the new world cycling champion https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/angleterre.gif Vive L'Angleterre!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> What week does baby eat what I eat? Rt now isn't he/she getting it's nutrients from placenta?

I think the placenta only sets up shop around week 12, but I'd have to check in my big book of pregnancy to be sure :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Great pics B!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And Sarachka we have to be careful!! Our raspberry bush has gone mad and Holly eats about 400 raspberries a day at the moment, she may start on ours too :shock:
> 
> OMG I love it! I remember last year when she was eating raspberries from your garden!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes I often think that too, that this is Holly's 2nd raspberry bush year! And last year it went on producing until November, and only then it stopped because we had freaky early snow!! So maybe if we don't have snow we'll have Christmas raspberries :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What week does baby eat what I eat? Rt now isn't he/she getting it's nutrients from placenta?
> 
> I think the placenta only sets up shop around week 12, but I'd have to check in my big book of pregnancy to be sure :shrug:Click to expand...

Ok i thought the 1st 12 weeks baby didn't get what u eat then after 12 weeks baby gets what u eat??? I'm very confused I had this pasta dish n now I'm freaking that something was in the sauce that I should not have had (prob not) but I worry then I thought well baby won't get it anyway but not sure of that's true??


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> What week does baby eat what I eat? Rt now isn't he/she getting it's nutrients from placenta?

When I first read this and before getting to the placenta part I immediately thought of Holly, who has an annoying habit at the moment of wanting to eat _my_ food instead of hers, even if we have exactly the same thing on our plates, so I was thinking, well at about 21 months old :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Hahahahhahahahah 2 funny!!


----------



## mummyApril

6 years ago right now I was on my way to hospital to have Faye :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> What week does baby eat what I eat? Rt now isn't he/she getting it's nutrients from placenta?
> 
> I think the placenta only sets up shop around week 12, but I'd have to check in my big book of pregnancy to be sure :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok i thought the 1st 12 weeks baby didn't get what u eat then after 12 weeks baby gets what u eat??? I'm very confused I had this pasta dish n now I'm freaking that something was in the sauce that I should not have had (prob not) but I worry then I thought well baby won't get it anyway but not sure of that's true??Click to expand...

Nah it will be fine, I'm sure there was nothing in the sauce that was evil anyway:thumbup: But I need to read my book to know about what gets into the bloodstream and how baby is nourished and suchlike, since I don't know!


----------



## addie25

Kk thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> 6 years ago right now I was on my way to hospital to have Faye :)

Mad isn't it! As a first time mum I only thought of that last January:dohh: I now realise how ignorant I have been all my life, I really just thought my birthday was about me randomly getting presents on the 18th October and not when my poor mum started getting contractions and broken waters etc:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Faye's very grown up for her age April. I had in mind she was 7 from our daytrip!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddy byes now :yipee:

Nighty night lovelies xxxx :kiss: xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to beddy byes now :yipee:
> 
> Nighty night lovelies xxxx :kiss: xxxx

Finishing watching Eat Pray Love then off to bed myself
Goodnight B


----------



## poas

Evening all, more nothing from me! Whoever predicted I will have Esme in the next 72 hrs......I sincerely hope you are right!x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Faye's very grown up for her age April. I had in mind she was 7 from our daytrip!

she is very forward, but im trying to keep her a baby its hard lol!


----------



## babyhopes2010

SERENA A name for our baby girl if we have one. Honestly what do u think? :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

6 years ago my daughter was in my arms born 5 minutes ago presents all wrapped very spoilt me thinks! must sleep soon so goodnight aw my baby girl is 6!!!!


----------



## addie25

Serena is a vey pretty name!!:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin thanks for posting my pictures for addie + fellow turts your a star 

Clare I really like the name and that's saying something as I'm not a fan of names lol

Lissy it was me who predicted she will be here only about 56 hours now .........

Well OH has started a new job today ;-( well he has worked there before I hate the place and the people who work there his times there previously hold dark memories for me and I'm not happy at all he is back there but needs must and we will see what happens he has one chance 

Trin + B gorgeous pink clothes + pixie pictures ( and the trout of course lol)


----------



## Mollykins

Mon bebe est de deux semaines. :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

*ITS MONEY DUE MELON DAY  ARGH LESS THAN 50 DAYS TO GO*


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> Mon bebe est de deux semaines. :cry:

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61fq5KN8XGL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQpa059qFEf7VtnFt8uyI9aYyOjQZD8poOMcjnwFdlAtdq9vTIYuw

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSt7d2rvFcAoz3WqM2mnl0qYKDK28apnfhAqzOApKvH8fvV_k8f

*Love from Holly and Bethany xxxxx*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Serena is a really lovely name I think Clare, and I'm like Hayley, I'm not into names!! :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I like Serena too, she will either be cheerful and peaceful....or a great tennis player,or both :) 
Happy Birthday Faye!
I just had a dream that I went for my appointment (wed) and was told to return at 7am the next morning for c sec!!! So a little freaked out this morning lol. I don't know how people stay calm at going overdue, I am so achy and tired-I tried concentrating on the fact that this will be my last pregnancy, and the fact that I will miss my bump....that would be fine if I wasn't practically disabled by it!! I know I'm a rat, honestly I do, but I want to be able to walk again, play with Harri, drive....even just to cut my own toe nails would be a treat!!!!
Anyhow, I hope you all have a really good Monday and don't feel as moany as me! x


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy birthday - Faye :hi:

Monday morning :( and still no broadband and it was supposed to come on yesterday at the latest :nope: :nope: can't be bothered today - which is good, cause I've got LOADS to do!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Monday peoples :flower: 

:smug: Done lots of laundry and all my handwashing and started the bathroom (cleared it and sprayed gunk on it, yet to actually do the elbow grease bit:haha: But I'm letting the cleaning agent react for a bit:^o) The boys have gone to their mum's today so I'm determined to get all the housework done today so it doesn't feel as though I'm just catching up all week and then the boys arrive again and I feel I never got on top of things! So going to do ALL the laundry and beds and muddy shower and man wee spray toilet etc today!

God I'm interesting:wacko:

I did dream I went to India though and it was a 28hr flight and I got on the plane and fell asleep and woke up and was there, I slept 28hrs in one go:haha: Then we swam in warm dirty water alot when we were there:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ace to the base https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gifI just did my post prandial blood sugar and it's at 87 and I had EXTRA toast AND HONEY this morning and a natural yoghurt so I don't think the GD is here yet...fx'd. Gyn appointment tomorrow though so she might send me for a GTT sooner rather than later...


----------



## new mummy2010

well a day of ironing,lawn mowing and being pissed at OH for me !

Lissy lovey your entitled to moan girl we all expect them here before or on DD so you moan away 

I hope everyone has lovely Mondays 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FAYE xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/5900000/Hello-my-name-is-Hayley-for-rockzsanders-total-drama-island-5905753-255-188.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Morning 

I have a day of pumping , washing up and some light mothering .....

Meeting a friend for a coffee though .....


----------



## Essie

Morning everyone. Sounds like we're all having housework days today. 

April - Happy birthday to Faye

Clare - I think Serena is a lovely name, very pretty.

Lissy - I'm sorry you're fed up, little Esme is obviously comfortable in there. Maybe it's a turtle girl thing. Only Lauren couldn't wait to get here, the other girls were happy to show up late. You'll be meeting Esme soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou everyone very happy birthday today :) and I even was able to walk her to school! For the first time which she was super happy about! Had pancakes for breakfast and loved her dsi although she was excited to come home and pop the bubble wrap it came in lol! Will update later with photos etc x


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Turtles

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Z4XZM1nZWGg/Tc7UjNC1weI/AAAAAAAAAPg/097JYxH6c9Q/s1600/monday-cat_thumb8.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cooking lunch of brocolli and spicy soya steaks and haricots blancs, should be good.:happydance: But Holly and I are both dying of hunger so are nibbling mini saucisson sec while we wait for lunch :munch: 

I love the cat Trin, though I must admit I rather look forward to Mondays now I'm a sahm, having the house all peaceful to myself with everyone at work and school!! :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Thankyou everyone very happy birthday today :) and I even was able to walk her to school! For the first time which she was super happy about! Had pancakes for breakfast and loved her dsi although she was excited to come home and pop the bubble wrap it came in lol! Will update later with photos etc x

You can't beat bubble wrap, I'm going to get some for Holly for Christmas :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My brocolli has pinged in the steamer, off to eat before it's too late and I fade away to hungry nothing

Bon appetito!!


----------



## new mummy2010

B sounds nicer than my lunch a cheese & onion slice and quavers lol!!


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> B sounds nicer than my lunch a cheese & onion slice and quavers lol!!

that sounds like it would hit the spot!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

howdy lovely jublies :hi:

been busy gutting the house this weekend......back to uni tomoro eeeeek!im nervous! i hope everyone doesnt stop and stare :nope: 

hows everybody doing today? (including mini turtles)

I'm gonna make a brew and have a read of what i have missed


----------



## babyhopes2010

im asking mr boss man if i can leave in firday im to tired for this :(


----------



## cassie04

erm.........has any one noticed my rainbow ticker:shrug: ITS MOVED!!!! MY BEBE IS GETTING A CHUNKY MONKEY................this is deffo going to be the highlight of my day! haha


----------



## Essie

I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3. 

:wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> im asking mr boss man if i can leave in firday im to tired for this :(

oooh dear! r u feeling better since u fainted:shrug: I know it worries me that the uni have asked me to come in for lectures right up untill i go into labour! :nope: When were you going to start your maternity leave?:hugs:


----------



## Essie

You okay Clare?


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:


ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi *Cassie*, brew for me too soon :thumbup:

Ooo* Hayley,* Quavers would be nice! Not allowed crisps :growlmad: Not that it matters because French crisps are soooo boring compared to all the tangy English ones!

Well turts it seems I'm feeling hyperactive today so I just did a (very gentle) 10km on the exercise bike while LO had her nap :bike: No bleeding or cramps since that one incident and I sooo hate feeling like a slug so it was very necessary to move a bit. And if I'm going to get skinny coz of my stupid GD diet I'd rather be fit and skinny than out of shape and skinny. AND I'm bound to get laid off sport early coz of a floppy cervix or something anyway, so make hay while the sun shines I say! Off for a nice shower in a mo, then an afternoon of creative activity, painting and turtle knitting and suchlike, so long as I don't blurble on here too long https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0023.gif


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...

I worry about this too but so far Lyra hasnt had any major melt downs in public. If she gets grizzly I just check nappy/hungry/hot or cold/cuddles and if none of those work generally putting her on my shoulder and rocking tends to calm her. I tend to think if people moan, they were babies once too :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.

Holly had the grumps this morning too, and when Holly gets the grumps she lets it be known, and does what apparently I used to do too, hunches herself over in a ball and bangs her head on the floor, screaming very loudly :haha: She's better for a nap now :awww: Make your sandwich anyway Essie, Lyra won't really mind or care, she's just enjoying being a grumpypants :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I worry about this too but so far Lyra hasnt had any major melt downs in public. If she gets grizzly I just check nappy/hungry/hot or cold/cuddles and if none of those work generally putting her on my shoulder and rocking tends to calm her. I tend to think if people moan, they were babies once too :shrug:Click to expand...

couldnt agree more!!!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...

Most people are pretty tolererant I find, and on the whole babies are calmer out and about than at home, since they have alot to look at and are often kept entertained, whereas at home they can cry simply coz they're bored. 
Like Holly this morning, me doing my handwashing was just not doing it for her:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are pretty tolererant I find, and on the whole babies are calmer out and about than at home, since they have alot to look at and are often kept entertained, whereas at home they can cry simply coz they're bored.
> Like Holly this morning, me doing my handwashing was just not doing it for her:shrug:Click to expand...

Hows the raspberry B?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Postprandial- 100 https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif

And I had coleslaw and grapes https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are pretty tolererant I find, and on the whole babies are calmer out and about than at home, since they have alot to look at and are often kept entertained, whereas at home they can cry simply coz they're bored.
> Like Holly this morning, me doing my handwashing was just not doing it for her:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hows the raspberry B?Click to expand...

Ok I sincerely hope! I could do with a doppler and complete home scanning equipment though to be sure!! The nausea is keeping up so that's reassuring. Seeing my gyn tomorrow and will be starting my barrage of blood tests:wacko: Your baby looks like a real baby now :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are pretty tolererant I find, and on the whole babies are calmer out and about than at home, since they have alot to look at and are often kept entertained, whereas at home they can cry simply coz they're bored.
> Like Holly this morning, me doing my handwashing was just not doing it for her:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hows the raspberry B?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sincerely hope! I could do with a doppler and complete home scanning equipment though to be sure!! The nausea is keeping up so that's reassuring. Seeing my gyn tomorrow and will be starting my barrage of blood tests:wacko: Your baby looks like a real baby now :hugs:Click to expand...

awww B its sooooo exciting! :hugs: I know i was really nervous up untill 12 weeks and i swear if you could buy and ultrasound thingy magig i would have bought 2! But now i feel stupid for worrying! Although i think every woman worries about there little bambino! The sickness is deffo a good sign! have u been sick at all yet? or just feeling sicky:shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61fq5KN8XGL._SL500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQpa059qFEf7VtnFt8uyI9aYyOjQZD8poOMcjnwFdlAtdq9vTIYuw
> 
> https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSt7d2rvFcAoz3WqM2mnl0qYKDK28apnfhAqzOApKvH8fvV_k8f
> 
> *Love from Holly and Bethany xxxxx*

So cute how did you make that!! Happy birthday from me as well (sorry I can't make a cool sign :blush:)



poas said:


> I like Serena too, she will either be cheerful and peaceful....or a great tennis player,or both :)
> Happy Birthday Faye!
> I just had a dream that I went for my appointment (wed) and was told to return at 7am the next morning for c sec!!! So a little freaked out this morning lol. I don't know how people stay calm at going overdue, I am so achy and tired-I tried concentrating on the fact that this will be my last pregnancy, and the fact that I will miss my bump....that would be fine if I wasn't practically disabled by it!! I know I'm a rat, honestly I do, but I want to be able to walk again, play with Harri, drive....even just to cut my own toe nails would be a treat!!!!
> Anyhow, I hope you all have a really good Monday and don't feel as moany as me! x

It must be stressful going over but I have a feeling baby is going to arrive soon!!


----------



## addie25

Good Morning All!! I went for my blood test I should hear back in the next few hours. I am sooooo nervous I hope my numbers double well!! I have not had any symptoms except for an ocasional spell of nausea but it doesn't last long and it's not bad :shrug: Doctor said symptoms dont mean you are having a good pregnancy and I am still early yet to have many. Anyone want to guess what my numbers will be today. I am guessing 1000 :shrug: May less bc that is a little more than triple :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are pretty tolererant I find, and on the whole babies are calmer out and about than at home, since they have alot to look at and are often kept entertained, whereas at home they can cry simply coz they're bored.
> Like Holly this morning, me doing my handwashing was just not doing it for her:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hows the raspberry B?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sincerely hope! I could do with a doppler and complete home scanning equipment though to be sure!! The nausea is keeping up so that's reassuring. Seeing my gyn tomorrow and will be starting my barrage of blood tests:wacko: Your baby looks like a real baby now :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww B its sooooo exciting! :hugs: I know i was really nervous up untill 12 weeks and i swear if you could buy and ultrasound thingy magig i would have bought 2! But now i feel stupid for worrying! Although i think every woman worries about there little bambino! The sickness is deffo a good sign! have u been sick at all yet? or just feeling sicky:shrug:Click to expand...

No actual puking but then I didn't puke with Holly so wasn't really expecting to, but I start feeling queasy about now and it stays until I go to bed :sick: But it's not too bothersome and snacks can send it away for a bit. I have the impression it's more than I had with Holly but my DH says I had it with Holly too, evening sickness and loss of evening appetite, so he must be right:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Good Morning All!! I went for my blood test I should hear back in the next few hours. I am sooooo nervous I hope my numbers double well!! I have not had any symptoms except for an ocasional spell of nausea but it doesn't last long and it's not bad :shrug: Doctor said symptoms dont mean you are having a good pregnancy and I am still early yet to have many. Anyone want to guess what my numbers will be today. I am guessing 1000 :shrug: May less bc that is a little more than triple :shrug:

I think 1000 is a reasonable guess, hcg does tend to more than double, but they require doubling as a safe minimum :thumbup: They'll be just fine, can't wait to see if they're still looking twinsie on the chart:happydance:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are pretty tolererant I find, and on the whole babies are calmer out and about than at home, since they have alot to look at and are often kept entertained, whereas at home they can cry simply coz they're bored.
> Like Holly this morning, me doing my handwashing was just not doing it for her:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hows the raspberry B?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sincerely hope! I could do with a doppler and complete home scanning equipment though to be sure!! The nausea is keeping up so that's reassuring. Seeing my gyn tomorrow and will be starting my barrage of blood tests:wacko: Your baby looks like a real baby now :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww B its sooooo exciting! :hugs: I know i was really nervous up untill 12 weeks and i swear if you could buy and ultrasound thingy magig i would have bought 2! But now i feel stupid for worrying! Although i think every woman worries about there little bambino! The sickness is deffo a good sign! have u been sick at all yet? or just feeling sicky:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No actual puking but then I didn't puke with Holly so wasn't really expecting to, but I start feeling queasy about now and it stays until I go to bed :sick: But it's not too bothersome and snacks can send it away for a bit. I have the impression it's more than I had with Holly but my DH says I had it with Holly too, evening sickness and loss of evening appetite, so he must be right:shrug:Click to expand...

Maybe your symptoms are different because this time you are having a :blue:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha I just stole them from google images addie, like this:

https://rlv.zcache.com/i_love_addie_heart_t_shirt_magnet-p147078731148321343z85qu_400.jpg


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha I just stole them from google images addie, like this:
> 
> https://rlv.zcache.com/i_love_addie_heart_t_shirt_magnet-p147078731148321343z85qu_400.jpg

:happydance: Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are pretty tolererant I find, and on the whole babies are calmer out and about than at home, since they have alot to look at and are often kept entertained, whereas at home they can cry simply coz they're bored.
> Like Holly this morning, me doing my handwashing was just not doing it for her:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hows the raspberry B?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sincerely hope! I could do with a doppler and complete home scanning equipment though to be sure!! The nausea is keeping up so that's reassuring. Seeing my gyn tomorrow and will be starting my barrage of blood tests:wacko: Your baby looks like a real baby now :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww B its sooooo exciting! :hugs: I know i was really nervous up untill 12 weeks and i swear if you could buy and ultrasound thingy magig i would have bought 2! But now i feel stupid for worrying! Although i think every woman worries about there little bambino! The sickness is deffo a good sign! have u been sick at all yet? or just feeling sicky:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No actual puking but then I didn't puke with Holly so wasn't really expecting to, but I start feeling queasy about now and it stays until I go to bed :sick: But it's not too bothersome and snacks can send it away for a bit. I have the impression it's more than I had with Holly but my DH says I had it with Holly too, evening sickness and loss of evening appetite, so he must be right:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe your symptoms are different because this time you are having a :blue:Click to expand...

Well that's the thing my symptoms are the same :shrug: I just forgot/was working last time but DH says I was exactly the same with Holly!


----------



## addie25

Ok but I still think BOY!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Ok but I still think BOY!!

I have boy moments and girl moments, but overall boy. That said I can't honestly say my leg hair has grown more quickly- I just had a shower and it had hardly grown back at all:shrug: But I guess these old wives tales aren't to be trusted though :haha: I have quite alot of faith in the chinese gender prediction, so that makes me think :blue:


----------



## addie25

Cant wait to find out what we are having!!!


----------



## Essie

Addie i'm going to guess 1162. When should you hear back?


----------



## addie25

That would be a great number. I hear back hopefully in the next hour hour and a half but they close at 4 so could be in the next 5/6 hours if they don't call till the end of their day.


----------



## HollyMonkey

In anycase if all goes well :dust: and it's a boy at the gender scan I will be going shopping to buy a packet of blue fabric dye :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> In anycase if all goes well :dust: and it's a boy at the gender scan I will be going shopping to buy a packet of blue fabric dye :haha:

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to make tea then do stuff :coffee: I'll be back later to see your results addie :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok but I still think BOY!!
> 
> I have boy moments and girl moments, but overall boy. That said I can't honestly say my leg hair has grown more quickly- I just had a shower and it had hardly grown back at all:shrug: But I guess these old wives tales aren't to be trusted though :haha: I have quite alot of faith in the chinese gender prediction, so that makes me think :blue:Click to expand...

the chinese gender prediction was right with Trin, ya know :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Im going to do one again bc 2 different ones gave me different answers. One said girl one boy. And what about those people having boy/girl twins it cant work for them because it only shows one gender??


----------



## newbie_ttc

how is everyone today? i had a busy, but lovely weekend with MJ despite the poofuck start on Friday. I'm feelling better today and ready for another shot at it. MJ even initiated a small convo about having a baby so that's always reassuring. i think i might try the smep plan this time :-k not sure how that will work with our schedules but its worth a shot! 

happy monday turtle doves! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

I just did 3 charts and they all said Girl so we shall see. Does that mean if I am having twins it is twin girls?? Newbie would be correct in her guess if it's twin girls!! But like I said what about people having twin boy/girl those charts don't predict that??


----------



## addie25

I just looked back and it says if I stayed preg in June it would have been a girl 2. I think I am like my grandma in that she only had girls. But I would be so happy with a little boy 2. We shall see so far all of these charts say girl but It thought I saw one a week ago that said boy?? I have to look for that chart and see if I did it correctly.


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> how is everyone today? i had a busy, but lovely weekend with MJ despite the poofuck start on Friday. I'm feelling better today and ready for another shot at it. MJ even initiated a small convo about having a baby so that's always reassuring. i think i might try the smep plan this time :-k not sure how that will work with our schedules but its worth a shot!
> 
> happy monday turtle doves! :kiss:

Whats a smep plan??


----------



## addie25

Just fond a chart that said boy so 4 charts say girl and one boy.


----------



## newbie_ttc

its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.

Good plan!! :thumbup: This is your cycle!!


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok but I still think BOY!!
> 
> I have boy moments and girl moments, but overall boy. That said I can't honestly say my leg hair has grown more quickly- I just had a shower and it had hardly grown back at all:shrug: But I guess these old wives tales aren't to be trusted though :haha: I have quite alot of faith in the chinese gender prediction, so that makes me think :blue:Click to expand...
> 
> the chinese gender prediction was right with Trin, ya know :winkwink:Click to expand...

oooh did trin find out what she was having?


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok but I still think BOY!!
> 
> I have boy moments and girl moments, but overall boy. That said I can't honestly say my leg hair has grown more quickly- I just had a shower and it had hardly grown back at all:shrug: But I guess these old wives tales aren't to be trusted though :haha: I have quite alot of faith in the chinese gender prediction, so that makes me think :blue:Click to expand...
> 
> the chinese gender prediction was right with Trin, ya know :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh did trin find out what she was having?Click to expand...

She is having a girl


----------



## cassie04

when r the docs calling addie???


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok but I still think BOY!!
> 
> I have boy moments and girl moments, but overall boy. That said I can't honestly say my leg hair has grown more quickly- I just had a shower and it had hardly grown back at all:shrug: But I guess these old wives tales aren't to be trusted though :haha: I have quite alot of faith in the chinese gender prediction, so that makes me think :blue:Click to expand...
> 
> the chinese gender prediction was right with Trin, ya know :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh did trin find out what she was having?Click to expand...
> 
> She is having a girlClick to expand...

awwwww what fab news!!!!!!am i right in thinking she only has boys now???


----------



## addie25

Yes she only has boys now. This is her first girl. My doctor will hopefully call in the next hour or so.


----------



## addie25

How are you feeling?


----------



## cassie04

how bloody beautiful for Trin :cloud9: thats perfect!

Awww not long addie! im excited for you!:hugs:

I have felt quite sick today! and i am meant to start uni again tomoro so hoping it will calm down! bed day for me i think!:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.
> 
> Good plan!! :thumbup: This is your cycle!!Click to expand...

i sure hope so. i think i am going to take a more aggressive role this time. maybe try some pre-seed and baby aspirin too. i need to do a little more research 1st tho before i start taking random things. maybe trin will have some suggestions? :-k


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> how bloody beautiful for Trin :cloud9: thats perfect!
> 
> Awww not long addie! im excited for you!:hugs:
> 
> I have felt quite sick today! and i am meant to start uni again tomoro so hoping it will calm down! bed day for me i think!:thumbup:

Im sorry you are not feeling well :hugs: It's nausea?? Yes I hope they call soon. Friday they called at 10:40 and now i is 10:04 so hopefully it's around the same time.


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.
> 
> Good plan!! :thumbup: This is your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so. i think i am going to take a more agressive role this time. maybe try some pre-seed and baby aspirin too. i need to do a little more research 1st tho before i start taking random things. maybe trin will have some suggestions? :-kClick to expand...

I am sure Trin will have suggestions. I think every other day is a good plan tho so that way :spermy: are always there to catch the egg.


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.
> 
> Good plan!! :thumbup: This is your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so. i think i am going to take a more aggressive role this time. maybe try some pre-seed and baby aspirin too. i need to do a little more research 1st tho before i start taking random things. maybe trin will have some suggestions? :-kClick to expand...

We used to have sex every night sometimes twice a night and never conceived (i definitly thought the more the better) but when i did fall pregnant it was when we didnt have much sex that much....so at least every other day is fab! Daves sperm must have needed a rest! i was just about to start looking into preeseed as well so hopefully you wont need it!


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.
> 
> Good plan!! :thumbup: This is your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so. i think i am going to take a more aggressive role this time. maybe try some pre-seed and baby aspirin too. i need to do a little more research 1st tho before i start taking random things. maybe trin will have some suggestions? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> We used to have sex every night sometimes twice a night and never conceived (i definitly thought the more the better) but when i did fall pregnant it was when we didnt have much sex that much....so at least every other day is fab! Daves sperm must have needed a rest! i was just about to start looking into preeseed as well so hopefully you wont need it!Click to expand...

thanks cassie. we don't dtd that often b/c our schedules are opposite so his guys are usually well rested :haha: so far i think our biggest issue is timing still but hopefully smep will improve that.
what's your class load like this semester?


----------



## addie25

How long have you been ttc? If you don't mind me asking. You don't have to answer.


----------



## addie25

Waiting around for them to call me is making me nervous. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.
> 
> Good plan!! :thumbup: This is your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so. i think i am going to take a more aggressive role this time. maybe try some pre-seed and baby aspirin too. i need to do a little more research 1st tho before i start taking random things. maybe trin will have some suggestions? :-kClick to expand...

It's not terribly aggressive but on my successful rounds (as in conception, not necessarily stickiness!) I ate a big handful of sunflower seeds and drank a glass of grapefruit juice each day from CD 5 or 6 :thumbup: And tried to sit quietly each day for a bit to think fertile thoughts :fool:


----------



## Essie

I hope they call soon Addie :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> How long have you been ttc? If you don't mind me asking. You don't have to answer.

me? i've had baby on the brain since sept of last year but we've never actively been trying, more like straddling the fence of ttc and ntnp.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.
> 
> Good plan!! :thumbup: This is your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so. i think i am going to take a more aggressive role this time. maybe try some pre-seed and baby aspirin too. i need to do a little more research 1st tho before i start taking random things. maybe trin will have some suggestions? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> It's not terribly aggressive but on my successful rounds (as in conception, not necessarily stickiness!) I ate a big handful of sunflower seeds and drank a glass of grapefruit juice each day from CD 5 or 6 :thumbup: And tried to sit quietly each day for a bit to think fertile thoughts :fool:Click to expand...

i love both sunflower seeds and grapefruit juice so it can't hurt! :thumbup: oddly enough, i had a craving for sunflower seeds yesterday and hadn't had any since i was a child probably. how weird is that?


----------



## addie25

Levels more than tripled!! They are 1231!!!!!Ultrasound Oct 10th!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Essie

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Yay Addie! I was not too far out with my guess either. So happy for you!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Levels more than tripled!! They are 1231!!!!!Ultrasound Oct 10th!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:shock: YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!! :wohoo: :baby::baby:


----------



## addie25

Ok so now I want to set up that CVS test but they may ask how many babies I have and I won't know till OCT 10th!!!!! And if I wait till Oct 10th to make the apt what if I can't get in??? My mom says ill get in bc her friends a doctor there but you never know what if they cant just fit me in. Oct 10th is 4 weeks away from the day I want the cvs test so do u think that is enough time to call n get the day I want. AHHH FREAKING OUT!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Addie that's wonderful x


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Ok so now I want to set up that CVS test but they may ask how many babies I have and I won't know till OCT 10th!!!!! And if I wait till Oct 10th to make the apt what if I can't get in??? My mom says ill get in bc her friends a doctor there but you never know what if they cant just fit me in. Oct 10th is 4 weeks away from the day I want the cvs test so do u think that is enough time to call n get the day I want. AHHH FREAKING OUT!!!

deep breath addie! call now and see what they say.


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so now I want to set up that CVS test but they may ask how many babies I have and I won't know till OCT 10th!!!!! And if I wait till Oct 10th to make the apt what if I can't get in??? My mom says ill get in bc her friends a doctor there but you never know what if they cant just fit me in. Oct 10th is 4 weeks away from the day I want the cvs test so do u think that is enough time to call n get the day I want. AHHH FREAKING OUT!!!
> 
> deep breath addie! call now and see what they say.Click to expand...

AHH my mom said she would call her friend later but he didn't do the test on me last time another doctor did and she said if she asks him to do a favor and then not ask him to do the test he may get insulted :shrug: I will use him if I have to hes a great doctor but I really want the guy that did it last time bc he did it well u know and I know he did it well . This guy I hear he is great but he never did it on me so im nervous!!


----------



## addie25

This has to go well it just has to. The genetic testing worked and these babies are ours they will be healthy!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Addie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

Congrats!! You are SUPER PREGO!!!!!!

Now, deep breath and try to remain cool, calm and collected so those babies have a peaceful little womb :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## addie25

I know it's just we experices so much bad I can't wait to find out all is good. B can u look at ur chart what do u think twins if it quadrupled?


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTOfGxqqSHfl58FP9GM78UJODGa9wfesQ0ek8Bfl4F8COh_sVLo


https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSztzk5QM1z7KLVDpPjnYPD6LhTeVXnTJNLmfAOvBosgTcsUhpS


----------



## new mummy2010

congrats addie thats great results


----------



## HollyMonkey

They look super high to me! Double twins!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: So much for Madame Super-Energetic-Sporty-Cycling-Pants! I put LO to bed and the moment she was down keeled over on the bed in a fog of nausea and sleepiness for an hour and a half :sleep: Feel all cosy now, it got dark while I was sleeping and the house is all clean from my efforts this morning :cloud9: It's as though fairies came and did it


----------



## HollyMonkey

It seems all the turtles have been swallowed by The Monday Monster https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/extraterrestre-pieuvre-5839.gif 


I am safe because I was hiding under the bedcovers when he came to get me just now, and he didn't find me and left with empty tentacles. 

He's gone to America to get Addie and Molly and Newbie and Luna now https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/extraterrestre-pieuvre-5839.gif


----------



## addie25

B you are so lucky!! I am in bed trying to take a nap and I just can't fall asleep!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B you are so lucky!! I am in bed trying to take a nap and I just can't fall asleep!!

I didn't really want to fall asleep, but I felt really sick and sleepy and it keeps happening that as soon as Holly is in bed I get a surge of feeling worse- it's as though at that point in the day I can 'allow' myself to feel sick and tired since running around after Holly all day doesn't really give me a chance to indulge properly!! To help you nap you could try imagining the creatures in the forest near where I live coming out in the darkness, since it's dark here now:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

When my dh gets home from work he's going to be very pleased at how tidy it is and that dinner is (almost) ready to be served. What a good housewife I've been today! :smug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Postprandial- 100 https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> And I had coleslaw and grapes https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif

I had coleslaw tonight with dinner too :thumbup: Made with purple and green baby cabbage and carrot :munch: With lentil stew made with new potatoes and tomatoes from my garden


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha: the Monday Monster lol thats who i turn into!

Good news last day on Friday i had chat with boss wasnt coping at work so its suh a relief im leaving friday x


----------



## kit_cat

Hallo peeps....failing miserably at catching up. I've just come on and now OH tells me dinner is served. So much chat and so little time :nope:

I will try again soon. 

Oh addie....I've no idea how things are going with you, I so hope all is well and going to plan. Please can someone let me know if everything is good? Also, has Esme arrived??

Lots of love and snuggles :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> its the sperm meets egg plan. u bd every other day starting with cd 8 and then once u get a positive opk bd that day and the next, take a day off and then bd once more the next day and take a pg test 15 days after your positive opk.
> 
> Good plan!! :thumbup: This is your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so. i think i am going to take a more aggressive role this time. maybe try some pre-seed and baby aspirin too. i need to do a little more research 1st tho before i start taking random things. maybe trin will have some suggestions? :-kClick to expand...

Soy isoflavins worked well for me with my second bfp. Didn't take it this time because I wasn't trying this cycle - DH surprised me (think that's why we got a girl - mystics thinking that the man calls in the essence of a girl)....but I digress :haha: I only took the baby aspirin because of my 3 previous mc's. 

I also took EPO til ovulation for good cm and I used progesterone cream afterwards because in my last mc my progesterone levels dropped

Tribulus is another one to look at. I recently used it for 2 patients and they got pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> levels more than tripled!! They are 1231!!!!!ultrasound oct 10th!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

yippeeeee!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> :haha: the Monday Monster lol thats who i turn into!
> 
> Good news last day on Friday i had chat with boss wasnt coping at work so its suh a relief im leaving friday x

:yipee: About time too I say! Don't do a Crunch and have your waters break Friday when you get home though:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Postprandial- 100 https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> And I had coleslaw and grapes https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> I had coleslaw tonight with dinner too :thumbup: Made with purple and green baby cabbage and carrot :munch: With lentil stew made with new potatoes and tomatoes from my gardenClick to expand...

We are coleslaw twins:hugs: Mine was just plain old white cabbage and carrot though, I might make one like yours, sounds good:thumbup: I had coleslaw this evening too- I really couldn't face anything tonight except coleslaw and ham :haha: I forced some spinach down too, and a yoghurt, for good health though. I am coleslaw monkey at the moment :shrug: Lunch and breakfast I'm as hungry as anything, it's just the evening meal I'm not inspired by :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Postprandial- 100 https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> And I had coleslaw and grapes https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> I had coleslaw tonight with dinner too :thumbup: Made with purple and green baby cabbage and carrot :munch: With lentil stew made with new potatoes and tomatoes from my gardenClick to expand...
> 
> We are coleslaw twins:hugs: Mine was just plain old white cabbage and carrot though, I might make one like yours, sounds good:thumbup: I had coleslaw this evening too- I really couldn't face anything tonight except coleslaw and ham :haha: I forced some spinach down too, and a yoghurt, for good health though. I am coleslaw monkey at the moment :shrug: Lunch and breakfast I'm as hungry as anything, it's just the evening meal I'm not inspired by :nope:Click to expand...

I'm off to the kitchen to scavenge for leftovers :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm making a fresh ginger brew, they say ginger helps with pregnancy sickness.

*Newbs* I don't know who does the cooking in your house but I fed DH (and myself) with loads of salad and veggies and avocados and vitamin foods the month before this recent bean, it may have helped? Can't do any harm, like the sunflower seeds and grapefruit juice :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Although again it's not very aggressive as a technique- The Lettuce Attack Method :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Postprandial- 100 https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> And I had coleslaw and grapes https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0021.gif
> 
> I had coleslaw tonight with dinner too :thumbup: Made with purple and green baby cabbage and carrot :munch: With lentil stew made with new potatoes and tomatoes from my gardenClick to expand...
> 
> We are coleslaw twins:hugs: Mine was just plain old white cabbage and carrot though, I might make one like yours, sounds good:thumbup: I had coleslaw this evening too- I really couldn't face anything tonight except coleslaw and ham :haha: I forced some spinach down too, and a yoghurt, for good health though. I am coleslaw monkey at the moment :shrug: Lunch and breakfast I'm as hungry as anything, it's just the evening meal I'm not inspired by :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm off to the kitchen to scavenge for leftovers :haha:Click to expand...

You sound like my kitten:haha: I had to leave Holly to eat alone for a moment this evening while I attended to a pressing bowel movement (Holly's food was nice safe squishy food before you call Social Services, and there's a loo by the kitchen) and when I returned the kitten was on her high chair tray nomming from Holly's bowl, while Holly was happily nomming from it too :shrug: Why you shouldn't leave your child unattended eating, they will willingly share with the cat!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I had such a cheerful little girl this morning. She has now been replaced by Oscar the grouch. I'd like to make a sandwich but i don't think Oscar will let me. Might have to wait til DH gets home at 3.
> 
> :wave: Cassie. I'm sure uni will be okay. ~Some people might stare (unfortunately that's what people are like) but I'm sure everyone will be fine :hugs:
> 
> 
> ohhh dear! isnt it funny how babies can be all smiles and giggles one minute then grouchy the next :haha: i think i will be nervous when bambino is here to take him/her out places incase they have a screaming fest! but i suppose other people will have to deal with it! i just worry that people would be looking and thinking "cant she shut that baby up":nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are pretty tolererant I find, and on the whole babies are calmer out and about than at home, since they have alot to look at and are often kept entertained, whereas at home they can cry simply coz they're bored.
> Like Holly this morning, me doing my handwashing was just not doing it for her:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hows the raspberry B?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sincerely hope! I could do with a doppler and complete home scanning equipment though to be sure!! The nausea is keeping up so that's reassuring. Seeing my gyn tomorrow and will be starting my barrage of blood tests:wacko: Your baby looks like a real baby now :hugs:Click to expand...

would you like me to send you my doppler? i will have no need for it? x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61fq5KN8XGL._SL500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQpa059qFEf7VtnFt8uyI9aYyOjQZD8poOMcjnwFdlAtdq9vTIYuw
> 
> https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSt7d2rvFcAoz3WqM2mnl0qYKDK28apnfhAqzOApKvH8fvV_k8f
> 
> *Love from Holly and Bethany xxxxx*

Faye loved this and said thankyou :)


----------



## poas

Evening all, nothing happening here except extreme tiredness!! So...I am off to bed to sulk. Nuv you all xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow April that would be fab! Then I'll send it back so you can sell it on ebay!! I'd love to borrow it if you don't mind!! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Evening all, nothing happening here except extreme tiredness!! So...I am off to bed to sulk. Nuv you all xx

Sorry hun :hugs: I know it feels like it but you won't be pregnant forever :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow April that would be fab! Then I'll send it back so you can sell it on ebay!! I'd love to borrow it if you don't mind!! :hugs:

oh you dont have to send it back donate it to another preggy turtle after (im sure there will be more) xx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow April that would be fab! Then I'll send it back so you can sell it on ebay!! I'd love to borrow it if you don't mind!! :hugs:

Before you sell it on ebay after B has used it I'd love to buy it for my practice to replace the one that was stolen, pleez?


----------



## mummyApril

Addie im soo bloody happy for you! youre only having turtle twins! :D xx


----------



## mummyApril

Trin you dont have to buy anything from me it will be a gift im sure B would be happy to send it on xx


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Addie im soo bloody happy for you! youre only having turtle twins! :D xx

Won't that be exciting! I always get a little lump in my throat when I see twin scans


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's deffo looking like a boy for me since dh just told me the night I bled that he prayed (he's quite religious) that the baby would be ok and that night he dreamt it was a boy :blue: :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

The rain here tonight was amazing like torrential! was very refreshing, apparently were in for some Spainish weather the next few days! phew


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Addie im soo bloody happy for you! youre only having turtle twins! :D xx
> 
> Won't that be exciting! I always get a little lump in my throat when I see twin scansClick to expand...

it will be amazing to follow through Addies twin pregnancy! my mum had twins but never heard of any stories x


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin you dont have to buy anything from me it will be a gift im sure B would be happy to send it on xx

Are you sure?? I don't mind. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> It's deffo looking like a boy for me since dh just told me the night I bled that he prayed (he's quite religious) that the baby would be ok and that night he dreamt it was a boy :blue: :awww:

thats so lovely :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Trin you dont have to buy anything from me it will be a gift im sure B would be happy to send it on xx
> 
> Are you sure?? I don't mind. Thank you :hugs:Click to expand...

of course im sure :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

iv been on the go since half 6 im hardcore


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> It's deffo looking like a boy for me since dh just told me the night I bled that he prayed (he's quite religious) that the baby would be ok and that night he dreamt it was a boy :blue: :awww:

That's so sweet :cry: according to old wives tales you will stay pretty because girls steal your beauty :haha: Watch out...I'm going to turn into princess fiona :haha:

My one rep told me that I was having girl because my nose is pointy :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll send it on to Trin then :thumbup: What turtle niceness :hugs: 

Glad Faye liked her Happy Birthday message! 

I'm off to bed girls, feeling sicky! xxx Goodluck Lissy, won't be long now :hugs: 

Sleep tight all xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'll send it on to Trin then :thumbup: What turtle niceness :hugs:
> 
> Glad Faye liked her Happy Birthday message!
> 
> I'm off to bed girls, feeling sicky! xxx Goodluck Lissy, won't be long now :hugs:
> 
> Sleep tight all xxxxx:kiss:

goodnight sweety x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha pointy nose, does ones nose change shape each pregnancy?! Going by my looks at the moment then it's most definitely a girl! I look rough!


Me never seen twin scan for real :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go to bed. I 'm nearly 17 weeks :happydance: It sounds so much further along than 16 weeks....like 17 feels so much more grown-up than 16 :haha: 17 was my favourite year of my teens...I met DH...but I digress yet again :blush:

Good night turtle doves and turtlets and turtle-beans
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha pointy nose, does ones nose change shape each pregnancy?! Going by my looks at the moment then it's most definitely a girl! I look rough!
> 
> 
> Me never seen twin scan for real :yipee:

It often changes near the end of pregnancy when birth is imminent. WOmen get what we call the oestrogen look: puffy lips, squishy nose, general enlargement of the facial features:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I forgot to say earlier: it's great having a gay work dh. I ironed my hair this morning and when I got to work he said "wow! What did you do to your hair? You look stunning!" :haha::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

I've not caught up yet, not sure if I'm going to be able too, lots to catch up on. 

Happy birthday Faye! 

April and Addie- got your pressies today. Thank you both so so much. Adorable!

Leo's 2 week appointment... 10lbs 7oz and he's grown a quarter inch.


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight for realsies

PS My mynh bird is going crazy in her cage - playing with all her toys and talking to them


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> It seems all the turtles have been swallowed by The Monday Monster https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/extraterrestre-pieuvre-5839.gif
> 
> 
> I am safe because I was hiding under the bedcovers when he came to get me just now, and he didn't find me and left with empty tentacles.
> 
> He's gone to America to get Addie and Molly and Newbie and Luna now https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/extraterrestre-pieuvre-5839.gif

Ahhhh a monster!!!!


Oh I hope u all aren't sad If it turns out just to be one :dohh:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I forgot to say earlier: it's great having a gay work dh. I ironed my hair this morning and when I got to work he said "wow! What did you do to your hair? You look stunning!" :haha::cloud9:

Lucky I want a gay best friend!! I Had an amazing guy friend in college that was gay soooo much fun!!


----------



## poas

came back as too uncomfortable to sleep....my nose,lips etc seem puffy,I just said to my mum today I look like all my features have kind of spread! I am getting those sharp pains in my hoohaa again...


----------



## addie25

When will they induce you if you do not go naturally? Do you have a date? Sorry about the hoohaa that must hurt.:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I must go to bed. I 'm nearly 17 weeks :happydance: It sounds so much further along than 16 weeks....like 17 feels so much more grown-up than 16 :haha: 17 was my favourite year of my teens...I met DH...but I digress yet again :blush:
> 
> Good night turtle doves and turtlets and turtle-beans
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

night night Trin xx


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I've not caught up yet, not sure if I'm going to be able too, lots to catch up on.
> 
> Happy birthday Faye!
> 
> April and Addie- got your pressies today. Thank you both so so much. Adorable!
> 
> Leo's 2 week appointment... 10lbs 7oz and he's grown a quarter inch.

ah thankyou Faye got very spoilt! 
am glad you got the pressie ok and glad you like it x


----------



## mummyApril

not long now Lissy xx


----------



## mummyApril

i just ate left over junk from the mini party now i am off for sleepies x


----------



## mummyApril

step away from the maltesers.......


----------



## poas

I have consultant on wednesday Addie-but due to midwife error, it's looking like the 8th that they would induce, can I request another scan?Reason being the midwife wrote down 25th as due date which adds 4days onto my edd hence late induction?
I really just want to have her in the next hr or so to save worrying....lol


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Levels more than tripled!! They are 1231!!!!!Ultrasound Oct 10th!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: addie! plus we can both countdown october 10th cos that is when my 20 week scan is!:hugs:


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> I have consultant on wednesday Addie-but due to midwife error, it's looking like the 8th that they would induce, can I request another scan?Reason being the midwife wrote down 25th as due date which adds 4days onto my edd hence late induction?
> I really just want to have her in the next hr or so to save worrying....lol

LOL I hope you have her tonight!!!! You can request what you want its your baby and your body.


----------



## addie25

You all sure I can sing and not dislodge or hurt baby. Bc you use all your stomach muscles when you sing properly.


----------



## addie25

Ugh just erased this trying to add something. W.E I'll post it again later it was long and I'm off to bed!!


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- Congrats on your levels! That's fantastic!


----------



## addie25

Thanks I am so excited!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello :)

My baby will be 1 week old in just a few hours! 

I am happy to announce that my milk has seriously come in! On Thursday night I was getting still under 10 mL total per pumping, and by Friday night I was getting 20-30 mL and now I'm getting 50-80 mL per pumping! And I'm going every 2-3 hours. It's tiring, but Rhyko is now getting all breastmilk, and that makes me so happy. The sleep loss is so worth it!

Rhyko is still doing great - he's such a healthy boy! He is having a bit of trouble with spitting up... but his feedings (through the nose tube, still) have been put on a machine that spreads his feeding out over an hour - and this seems to help him out with the spitting up. He's still at 4 pounds 14 oz and has been since two days after birth, so that's good! :)

The nurses are all so kind and helpful and have taught us lots of things and we're getting much more confident in handling such a teeny baby. 

Today we did an hour and half of skin to skin. It was so nice! He had just been fed and so he just slept on my chest and I got a bit of a doze in, too. They have really cozy recliners there ;) 

I am wanting my baby home so, so badly..........!!!!! They haven't started him on a bottle, yet, so there's really no 'come home' day in sight, yet. I just want them to get him on the bottle so he can come home! I don't care if he never feeds from my breast directly - I just want him home so badly.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I've not caught up yet, not sure if I'm going to be able too, lots to catch up on.
> 
> Happy birthday Faye!
> 
> April and Addie- got your pressies today. Thank you both so so much. Adorable!
> 
> Leo's 2 week appointment... 10lbs 7oz and he's grown a quarter inch.

Wow! What a big boy!! I request pictures when you have time!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Luna, that's so good! I'm glad your milk came in and he's maintaining his weight. Such a good boy!


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm so proud of my boy after a difficult screamy screamy day yesterday (think his teeth are bothering him already bless) he has been zzz'ing since 8.45ish until 4.50 

And he lost a mit and scratched his lil button nose poor babe and even that didint wake him !!

Today he has his 1st injections dreading them ,then off to pick up a bumboo seat I won on ebay for 10 quid bargain + local free pick up !!

Reeces new class parents evening tonight

Darts comp for OH tonight too ohhhh the excitment!!

Jaynie would it be easy enough for me to get the train on friday or are you not near the station?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Yey for milk coming in! My HUsand calls it BOOBY JUICE :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> came back as too uncomfortable to sleep....my nose,lips etc seem puffy,I just said to my mum today I look like all my features have kind of spread! I am getting those sharp pains in my hoohaa again...

yey for HOOHAA Pains! Oh hun i feel so sorry for you going over due date sucks:dohh: x


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

*yawn!* I just can't wake up this morning. Thank goodness work is quiet and I can mong about for a while on here...if the interwebs ever wake up!


----------



## Essie

How do you ask someone to be a godparent without them feeling pressured to say yes? :-k

Glad to hear all the turtle boys are doing well. Rhyko seems to be getting stronger by the day, and it's great your milk has come in Luna. Aww Hayley Nate will be okay with his jabs :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi boogywoogy turts,

On the bus off to get haircut, and later got my ob-gyn appt, arghhh. I hate the way she pokes and presses really hard on my uterus :wacko: Might ask her not to today :haha: Just give me the bits of paper if you will and lay off the pokeywokey! 

Anyway 'tis another fine sunny day to the west of Paris, and mini munkie is on top form ready to run amock while I'm having my hair cut :haha: Hoping a basket ful of toys will keep her entertained!

Layters gayters, have a good one :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Essie

Lissy those sound like good signs. Hopefully little Esme is packing her bags and getting ready to meet her mummy.


----------



## cassie04

Morning girlies! I had my first lecture back at Uni! It involved me walking out the lecture half way through because I had diarea and then when I walked back to my car I threw up in front of all my friends! Not quite the start I was hoping for :/


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks essie im sure he will be ok he is been narky already today very clingy cant get ready arghh
just fed and changed him need to be atdocs for 11.15 so better get wriggle on

yay lissy maybe its near now sweetheart

B hope you enjoy your trim and munkie is a good girly for you

clare glad your finishing friday think you needed to doll 

happy tuesdays all

hello kit missed you yesterday big kisses to cara


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Nate :hugs: 

Oh Cassie you poor thing, must have been nerves! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mini munkie was very good, just watched quietly and ate biscuits :awww:

Off for lunch with my ex now, then he's looking after LO while I get poked

Hair feels much better for a trim! Lady on bus with tiny baby in babybjorn next to me, life was much easier on the buses and train when Holly was that size and I didn't need to schlepp pushchair everywhere!! Can't wait to have ickle baby again :cloud9: :dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

I came across this and thought of all you 16 and pregnant fans


----------



## poas

Nothing happened last night lol, I'm past caring-think I'll just start saving for her college fund as she might be out by then :) OH let me sleep in this morning while he got Harri ready, and then he went off to work-which was nice but my kitchen looks like a silent bomb hit it, so I'm off to tidy now!
Glad to hear of all these baby turts doing so well, Luna-I really admire you-as I do all turts on here, but the time you're going through....well, you must be very strong xx


----------



## poas

Trin, that is exactly why I am getting antsy about not going into labour-my consultant seems all for the induction, and don't get me wrong, I know I moan about still being pregnant but if that kind of birth is the alternative......Esme can keep baking!


----------



## Essie

:hugs: Lissy. Why is your consultant so keen on inducing you?


----------



## Essie

Hayley, lyra is always scratching her face. She won't wear scratch mits. I try and keep her nails short but they grow so fast. At the moment I can see 2 little scratches on her cheek.


----------



## Essie

Ah Cassie sorry your first day didn't go to plan :hugs: hope everyone was supportive though x


----------



## addie25

Luna ur such a strong persons and dealing so well with everything. He sounds like he is doing ver well. I'm sure be will be home soon :hugs:

Mr. Nate great job sleeping so well!! What a good boy!!

Cassie oh my what a night you had :hugs: so sorry all that happened I'm sure your friends understand.


----------



## babyhopes2010

my big fat bump!:wacko:

https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6686/bump33wks.jpg


----------



## addie25

My day is going to be quiet. Reading, relaxing, maybe go look for some shelves for the kitchen. Later on today I'm going with my friend to pick out birthday invitations for her daughter who is turning 2. That should be fun. Not going to clean bc cleaning service comes tomorrow so why stress myself out. I don't know if I can wait 2 weeks to get an ultrasound to see if we r having one or 2 it's 13 days away that's so far!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hmmmm im thinking i may finish off the nursery this week and finish painting it today :)


----------



## TrinityMom

There is a secret in our culture, and its not that birth is painful.
 Its that women are strong. ~ Laura Stavoe Harm


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls - I was supposed to catch up earlier and yesterday! But the time is an issue especially when I have to do secret catch ups at work! I hope to remember you all in this post that will probably start now and take hours to sneak on and do it! 

Cassie - that is pants for ya! How was the lecture? What are you studying? I went to uni in Lancaster and I loved it! 

Sezi and B hope you are both grand. With your beanies :hugs: 

Addie - excellent NEWS ABOUT LEVELS - you clever uterus!! 

There was definitely another congrats post that I needed to send!! I can't remember though. So far this message has taken 3 hours!! I'm gonna hit reply and try to remeber who it was...


LUNA!! It was you!! Congrats on your milk - such a relief for you i'm sure!


----------



## Essie

Lyra had some nappies that have sesame street characters on. There is on with the cookie monster scoffing some.......apples. I know healthy eating is important but I don't think a 9 week old is going to be influenced by a cookie monster on her nappy.


----------



## addie25

I love the cookie monster!!!!

It is very quiet on here today :-=


----------



## new mummy2010

I have turtle mail from crunchie and lauren:headspin::dance::yipee:it is fricken adorable nathanial has recieved so many lovely gifts from his turtle aunties & cousins such a lucky turtle bebe it makes me :cry:some of my friends who i see all the time have'nt bought him a gift yet!!! Big:hug:&:kiss:for crunchie,mr crunch for picking out the outfit and miss lauren too ohh i nuv my turtle:friends::cloud9:ps its a lovely 4 eice zebra outfit gonna dress him in tomorrow and post a picture for ya'll

Mr nate did screamy scream the surgery down lol his poor ickle chunky legs bless him he has had some calpol and we have picked up his bumbo seat and just had a feed and me a sandwich and im back to drs for 3pm for my depo jab!!


----------



## addie25

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## addie25

If I didn't know I was pregnant I would have no idea. No symptoms what so ever!!(only a bit of nausea) I bet I get hit hard for saying that. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

now who in their right mind would hit a pregnant lady? :haha:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls - I was supposed to catch up earlier and yesterday! But the time is an issue especially when I have to do secret catch ups at work! I hope to remember you all in this post that will probably start now and take hours to sneak on and do it!
> 
> Cassie - that is pants for ya! How was the lecture? What are you studying? I went to uni in Lancaster and I loved it!
> 
> Sezi and B hope you are both grand. With your beanies :hugs:
> 
> Addie - excellent NEWS ABOUT LEVELS - you clever uterus!!
> 
> There was definitely another congrats post that I needed to send!! I can't remember though. So far this message has taken 3 hours!! I'm gonna hit reply and try to remeber who it was...
> 
> 
> LUNA!! It was you!! Congrats on your milk - such a relief for you i'm sure!

I'm studying teaching degree and its my 4th and final year! the uni tried to convince me to take a year out! but i dont want to! they are being really strict and have told me i am not to miss any lectures and i have to make sure i come to lectures untill i go into labour:growlmad: soooo the pressure is on for my attendance and its a bit poo that i had to leave my FIRST lecture half way through :dohh: i hope im going to get better but i tried to stay in the lecture for as long as possible but because i had tummy ache i was getting soooo hot and bothered i was sweating which made me feel sick! it was an EPIC FAIL!

Hows work?and TTC?Adam?


----------



## Crunchie

Hayley ....you are most welcome 

Essie - what nappies are those??? sound much more fun than my ones lol 

Hi all - how comes its 4pm that the tiredness hits me ???


----------



## Crunchie

Addie - claire will hurt you remember lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

HELL YA I WILL :ninja:


----------



## babyhopes2010

OUR NURSEY SO FAR! I HAVENT PUT THE FURNITURE UP YET AND I NEED TO CLEAR THE NON BABY SUFF OUT AND FINISH THE BOARDER BUT IM HAPPY WITH THE PROGRESS:thumbup:

https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1354/nurseryon2.jpg

[IMG=https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4527/nursery3.jpg][/IMG]

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/403/nursery2n.jpg

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/9829/nursery3s.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
the picture says 'a journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step'


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie that's a bit bad - a year off wouldn't be too bad no? I think I can see where they are coming from, if you pay for it and stuff they probably want you to be as comfy as poss! 

I am applying for a grad job with training and I nearly fell over in :shock: when I seen the ending salary was 50k - pretty much means me and my Desmond won't be good enough! I :brat: want it though for my imaginary family!! We are good ta, TTC has to wait for an egg but I hope we get there, if we don't, and I get a job, and he continues to let me down I have no choice but to call it a day - I have tried EVERYTHING innit?


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> Hayley, lyra is always scratching her face. She won't wear scratch mits. I try and keep her nails short but they grow so fast. At the moment I can see 2 little scratches on her cheek.



Essie, have you tried sleepsuits with integral scratch mitts? You can find them in Next or Mothercare.

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

They are really great and keep little handies warm as well. I definitely get some this time again.


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hayley ....you are most welcome
> 
> Essie - what nappies are those??? sound much more fun than my ones lol
> 
> Hi all - how comes its 4pm that the tiredness hits me ???

They're pampers active fit ones. The pampers baby dry have cats/cows/rabbits and other animals too.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley ....you are most welcome
> 
> Essie - what nappies are those??? sound much more fun than my ones lol
> 
> Hi all - how comes its 4pm that the tiredness hits me ???
> 
> They're pampers active fit ones. The pampers baby dry have cats/cows/rabbits and other animals too.Click to expand...

All I have is an elephant staring back at me ! With the micro ones there was not even a picture lol


----------



## mummyApril

nappies without a picture well thats just not nice! i have elephant ones too :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just sat down for a catch up when Holly screeeeeeeams for me from her bedroom, so I run up slightly worried, to find that she wants me to remove a sticky bogey from her finger:haha:

Holly had sesame street nappies for ages, she has the easy up ones now and they have bob the builder style people doing different random things like pushing a wheelbarrow of flowers around.:shrug: And a cat on the bum that she loves!

*Hayley* you spoilt turtle you getting lovely things:hugs:I feel guilty about unposted and unfinished mail, I must get the factory back up and spinning properly! Brave little Nate having jabs today, and that bbm pic is sooooo cute :awww: And I love those chairs :thumbup:

*Clare* your nursery looks gorgeous :cloud9: and I love the knitted rabbit!!

Anyway my obgyn was on fine bitchy form today, pummelled my uterus to bits and said "Well, we shall see at the 12 week scan if this one is more successful than the others, bet you panicked when you saw blood last week, let's hope it was nothing too sinister" So lovely negative vibes from her:thumbup: Got a load of blood tests to do for toxo aids rubeole etc and got told off for potentially having GD and told that I can swim and cycle but I musn't go in cars if I can help it and try and walk everywhere instead since the vibrations can unstick baby. Had great pleasure telling her I don't have a car :tease:

And dh noticed I had my hair cut even though I had to tie it back all day due to heat and Hollyness so that's good. NO SICKNESS yet today though which :argh: me a little bit


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> nappies without a picture well thats just not nice! i have elephant ones too :)

I need a picture to know which way round they go :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> nappies without a picture well thats just not nice! i have elephant ones too :)
> 
> I need a picture to know which way round they go :blush:Click to expand...

gosh i wouldnt know without a picture either lol


----------



## mummyApril

i think Angel has skeeter syndrome :( we live on what was marsh land and the mosquito's are out in force and she has had a bad reaction to them one has swollen to the size of a tennis ball! yes i googled i know you should never google but its come up with skeeter syndrome, anyone know anything about this?! x


----------



## mummyApril

Jay keeps declaring his love for me...we shall see if he is changing (he is a little) how long it will last, he wants to take me away this weekend but i just dont feel up for it yet


----------



## mummyApril

i want to make a giant cupcake but i overdid it on the school run! :hissy:


----------



## mummyApril

evrybodiessss so quiet


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry April, never heard of it :nope: Sure it's a mozzy and not a wasp that stung her?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> evrybodiessss so quiet

I'm not:haha: But I'm trying hard to be quiet like everyone else otherwise I will totally spam the thread with my inane babble


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry April, never heard of it :nope: Sure it's a mozzy and not a wasp that stung her?

definitely mozzies as she has been bitten more than once all similar reaction but not as big as the one on her leg x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Jay keeps declaring his love for me...we shall see if he is changing (he is a little) how long it will last, he wants to take me away this weekend but i just dont feel up for it yet

Nah, let him grovel a bit longer!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> evrybodiessss so quiet
> 
> I'm not:haha: But I'm trying hard to be quiet like everyone else otherwise I will totally spam the thread with my inane babbleClick to expand...

thats ok gives me something to read lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jay keeps declaring his love for me...we shall see if he is changing (he is a little) how long it will last, he wants to take me away this weekend but i just dont feel up for it yet
> 
> Nah, let him grovel a bit longer!Click to expand...

oh dont get me wrong i am, i tell him everytime 'youve disrespected me enough i need to see change before i make a decision about 'us' '


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been Googling too, it's rather weird that I felt as sick as a parrot last night and tonight nothing :shrug: But I did actually read that ms can start disappearing between weeks 8 and 9 since that's when hcg levels start dropping, and that does correspond with my hcg levels chart, and also my obgyn said today that doing a beta at this stage isn't all that helpful since it starts dropping anyway. So maybe it's that?:-k Hope so. Hope my raspberry's ok:-(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jay keeps declaring his love for me...we shall see if he is changing (he is a little) how long it will last, he wants to take me away this weekend but i just dont feel up for it yet
> 
> Nah, let him grovel a bit longer!Click to expand...
> 
> oh dont get me wrong i am, i tell him everytime 'youve disrespected me enough i need to see change before i make a decision about 'us' 'Click to expand...

Well the big question is, where is he planning to take you this weekend?!!!! Maybe the break would do you good, and you don't have to let him back just on the strength of one weekend away!


----------



## firstbaby25

April I agree - I'd have done that if me and Adam weren't all 50/50 in the bills department. Sometimes to show them you have to show them what they have to lose. 

Lissy - you ok? Seen your Facebook post. Hope you are ok!

B I'm sure your raspberry baby is just fine. A day without nausea isn't the worst thing at this stage. Find your budda and be calm.


----------



## poas

Hello ladies! April I hope little one is ok? I am allergic to wasps and get big dome like white lump if I get stung-I would go to the dr if it not better tomorrow?
B I'm sure your raspberry is fine, I barely had ms with Harri or Esme and they both seem ok?
Clare-nursery looks lovely :)
Having more issues with oh's ex, so I think I'll stay offline as feeling very bitchy/ranty/livid!


----------



## poas

Thats the bitchy rantiness I mentioned Jaynie.... I'm hoping the anger triggers labour so I can vent some animal rage lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Hello ladies! April I hope little one is ok? I am allergic to wasps and get big dome like white lump if I get stung-I would go to the dr if it not better tomorrow?
> B I'm sure your raspberry is fine, I barely had ms with Harri or Esme and they both seem ok?
> Clare-nursery looks lovely :)
> Having more issues with oh's ex, so I think I'll stay offline as feeling very bitchy/ranty/livid!

Thanks Lissy (and Jaynie) it's just the sudden disappearence that alarms me! 

Oh the ex's! :growlmad: My dh's ex has been scandalous recently! Hope you and Emma are ok:hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> nappies without a picture well thats just not nice! i have elephant ones too :)
> 
> I need a picture to know which way round they go :blush:Click to expand...

The picture is how I tell which way it goes too :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I've been Googling too, it's rather weird that I felt as sick as a parrot last night and tonight nothing :shrug: But I did actually read that ms can start disappearing between weeks 8 and 9 since that's when hcg levels start dropping, and that does correspond with my hcg levels chart, and also my obgyn said today that doing a beta at this stage isn't all that helpful since it starts dropping anyway. So maybe it's that?:-k Hope so. Hope my raspberry's ok:-(

yeah thats right although i wasnt so lucky, also if you take a pregnancy test now it may be lighter than before (i made the mistake of doing this and panicking!)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jay keeps declaring his love for me...we shall see if he is changing (he is a little) how long it will last, he wants to take me away this weekend but i just dont feel up for it yet
> 
> Nah, let him grovel a bit longer!Click to expand...
> 
> oh dont get me wrong i am, i tell him everytime 'youve disrespected me enough i need to see change before i make a decision about 'us' 'Click to expand...
> 
> Well the big question is, where is he planning to take you this weekend?!!!! Maybe the break would do you good, and you don't have to let him back just on the strength of one weekend away!Click to expand...

somewhere near a beach he hasnt said where, but i dont fancy it plus my dads away from monday i would want to see him instead lol, Jay knows hes got a lot to do to even get in my good books again x


----------



## mummyApril

she is ok Lissy just swollen n a little sore, hope youre ok x


----------



## mummyApril

how are you Jaynie baby? x


----------



## Sarachka

hiya do you remember me!?!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> nappies without a picture well thats just not nice! i have elephant ones too :)
> 
> I need a picture to know which way round they go :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> The picture is how I tell which way it goes too :haha:Click to expand...

I wish they'd just write 'FRONT' and 'BACK' on them, I still had to recite the _"Cookie Monster at the front, Cookie Monster at the front"_ mantra every change:dohh: The pull up ones Holly has now are cool because they have a plastic tag on the bum:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> hiya do you remember me!?!?

I do! And just now on tv there was a trailer for a new tv show in France called Glee. Is this the thing you watch? It's on at 3:15 tomorrow afternoon, should I watch it?! Hope it's the same thing you UK girls talk about :happydance:

How are you my preggy twin? :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah :hi: how you feeling? x


----------



## Sarachka

Hi nuvers. I've just been TIRED, and going to bed early. Still have the evening sickness but I'll deal with it. Am being a grouchy cow-bag at work but hey what's new there.

YES Bethany it does sound like MY Glee!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka, I have two questions. What did you think of the first episode of Glee? And do you know any more details about last weeks couple on 16 and pregnant, I know you follow twitters etc of some of them.


----------



## mummyApril

My boobs are drying out! And i dont know what to do i reckon it was cos of all the stress! Upset :(


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarachka, I have two questions. What did you think of the first episode of Glee? And do you know any more details about last weeks couple on 16 and pregnant, I know you follow twitters etc of some of them.

I LOVEDDDDDDD Glee being back, it's so nice to be watching them, but I didn't really know any of the songs, which always decreases my enjoyment a bit.

16 and Pregnant - why yes I do! Jamie has been arrested for assault, apparently she smacked a girl in the school canteen. Ryan has a lot of charges against him not only for the driving we saw on the show, but also cocaine possession. That's why Jamie was so reluctant for him to have Miah alone. However, they got back together in September so let's hope they've both sorted out their issues!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka, I have two questions. What did you think of the first episode of Glee? And do you know any more details about last weeks couple on 16 and pregnant, I know you follow twitters etc of some of them.
> 
> I LOVEDDDDDDD Glee being back, it's so nice to be watching them, but I didn't really know any of the songs, which always decreases my enjoyment a bit.
> 
> 16 and Pregnant - why yes I do! Jamie has been arrested for assault, apparently she smacked a girl in the school canteen. Ryan has a lot of charges against him not only for the driving we saw on the show, but also cocaine possession. That's why Jamie was so reluctant for him to have her alone. However, they got back together in September so let's hope they've both sorted out their issues!Click to expand...

I didn't really recognize the songs either. I enjoyed seeing Lindsay from The Glee Project (although she was my least favourite in the competition).

I felt a bit sorry for Ryan when he was crying, but guessed there must be more to it than we were seeing on the show. I hope they're both doing better for their daughters sake.


----------



## mummyApril

God this 16 and pregnant. Have quite a lot of young offenders lol!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> God this 16 and pregnant. Have quite a lot of young offenders lol!

there's a collection somewhere of all 16 & Preg / Teen Mom mug shots!


----------



## TrinityMom

I've just gotten back from Toine's school play. It was so sweet - The Enormous Crocodile - a sort of Roald Dahl combo. He was in a Party Rockers dance sequence and he was so good. It was lovely


----------



## TrinityMom

April, if James is still feeding happily then they're not drying up, they are just getting more efficient at making the milk quickly and they don't have to 'fill up' between feeds :thumbup:

Clare, lovely nursery :flower:

Luna, I forgot to say earlier that it's wonderful that you are making so much milk. That's really brilliant! And it must feel so good know that Rhyko is growing all because of you :hugs:

Molly, saw you lurking and wanted to say hi :kiss:

B, I'm sure raspberry is fine. I had random days of no ms and then BAM! it would hit out of the blue. And ignore bitchy gynae :ignore:

Tarquin has a HUGE bald spot on his head. It wasn't there this weekend so it's suddenly popped up. The skin looks flaky underneath so I think it may be ringworm. Poor boy. He's still battling with the nose and mouth sores since the Coxsackie (doesn't help that he won't leave his nose alone) and his ear thing. He's in the wars :nope:

Yesterday he was looking at the dress my mom bought Tori and he said "will she be a princess?" :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Seems I chased away the turtles :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Ah how sweet Trin :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Seems I chased away the turtles :nope:

No I was just on the phone to an old friend from Uni who's just divorced her hubby :telephone: 

The school show sounds great! And I agree with you about April's boobs :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> how are you Jaynie baby? x

I'm ok flower. As far as on goes. I'm all overwhelmed in JaynieTown! I've applied for a job but it's 4 year training, and cause i'm borderline mental person I'm tripping about the implications on my imaginary family!


----------



## TrinityMom

Look how grown up my boy is 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297539_10150397468204880_594719879_10145981_1895495595_n.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> hiya do you remember me!?!?

Ooh ooh me! I remember you! I miss you and all, but it's all for a good cause!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It is however bedtime for monkeys so I will bid you all goodnight and sweet dreams :kiss: xxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

A small man Trin :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B - Erin used the very same builder type plastic bum tag nappies when we were in France! 

Trin sounds awesome :thumbup: and he does look grown up. I hope you told him it was none other than Princess Tori :cloud9: 

Lissy - :hugs: hope she's not being too bad try :ignore: :ignore: if you can and at the very least the anger thing gets Esme out naturally :kiss: 

I'm going to wrap some turtle mail tonight in order to send it, either Friday or Saturday :) and do some chilling. I'm not so efficient at the work life balance yet. I've pretty much just sat down from work and making the tea and washing up after the tea... I'm nervous for online verbal reasoning testing for this job. I have no broadband to do it :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Night to all those off to bed. I'm off to a birth - the mom who has been niggling for a week membranes ruptured ... no contractions yet but I think she will kick in soon


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> OUR NURSEY SO FAR! I HAVENT PUT THE FURNITURE UP YET AND I NEED TO CLEAR THE NON BABY SUFF OUT AND FINISH THE BOARDER BUT IM HAPPY WITH THE PROGRESS:thumbup:
> 
> https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1354/nurseryon2.jpg
> 
> [IMG=https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4527/nursery3.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/403/nursery2n.jpg
> 
> https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/9829/nursery3s.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> the picture says 'a journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step'

Thats bootiful Clare all coming together nicely now :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Just sat down for a catch up when Holly screeeeeeeams for me from her bedroom, so I run up slightly worried, to find that she wants me to remove a sticky bogey from her finger:haha:
> 
> Holly had sesame street nappies for ages, she has the easy up ones now and they have bob the builder style people doing different random things like pushing a wheelbarrow of flowers around.:shrug: And a cat on the bum that she loves!
> 
> *Hayley* you spoilt turtle you getting lovely things:hugs:I feel guilty about unposted and unfinished mail, I must get the factory back up and spinning properly! Brave little Nate having jabs today, and that bbm pic is sooooo cute :awww: And I love those chairs :thumbup:
> 
> *Clare* your nursery looks gorgeous :cloud9: and I love the knitted rabbit!!
> 
> Anyway my obgyn was on fine bitchy form today, pummelled my uterus to bits and said "Well, we shall see at the 12 week scan if this one is more successful than the others, bet you panicked when you saw blood last week, let's hope it was nothing too sinister" So lovely negative vibes from her:thumbup: Got a load of blood tests to do for toxo aids rubeole etc and got told off for potentially having GD and told that I can swim and cycle but I musn't go in cars if I can help it and try and walk everywhere instead since the vibrations can unstick baby. Had great pleasure telling her I don't have a car :tease:
> 
> And dh noticed I had my hair cut even though I had to tie it back all day due to heat and Hollyness so that's good. NO SICKNESS yet today though which :argh: me a little bit

Bitch OBGYN:devil:let me at her:gun:!!!!
Glad DH noticed the hairdo, always nice when they do hey:thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> I've just gotten back from Toine's school play. It was so sweet - The Enormous Crocodile - a sort of Roald Dahl combo. He was in a Party Rockers dance sequence and he was so good. It was lovely

Sounds fab Trin hope your nights not to long :thumbup:

well im off to beddy now too night all :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> April, if James is still feeding happily then they're not drying up, they are just getting more efficient at making the milk quickly and they don't have to 'fill up' between feeds :thumbup:
> 
> Clare, lovely nursery :flower:
> 
> Luna, I forgot to say earlier that it's wonderful that you are making so much milk. That's really brilliant! And it must feel so good know that Rhyko is growing all because of you :hugs:
> 
> Molly, saw you lurking and wanted to say hi :kiss:
> 
> B, I'm sure raspberry is fine. I had random days of no ms and then BAM! it would hit out of the blue. And ignore bitchy gynae :ignore:
> 
> Tarquin has a HUGE bald spot on his head. It wasn't there this weekend so it's suddenly popped up. The skin looks flaky underneath so I think it may be ringworm. Poor boy. He's still battling with the nose and mouth sores since the Coxsackie (doesn't help that he won't leave his nose alone) and his ear thing. He's in the wars :nope:
> 
> Yesterday he was looking at the dress my mom bought Tori and he said "will she be a princess?" :cloud9:

i wish this was the case but he fusses on them everytime now, im going to express for a few days often see if that helps i hope they are still working, if they have started to dry up can i make them work again?! (i sound dumb saying work again lol)


----------



## mummyApril

i am off to watch black swan night all x


----------



## firstbaby25

It's oh so quiet. Just watched Death at Funeral was pretty funny. Think I'm going to have to retire, got to fit those tests and getting my AAT number :-k 

Anyway, I digress - off to Bedfordshire for me :sleep: 

:howdy: on the morrow.

Molly & crunch hope your gorgeous sprogs are just wonderful and that you continue to heal well and adapt to little life :kiss: sorry I can't stay..


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies I hope you all had a great day/night. My day was so busy I could not get on. I had an interesting time at the restirant with my friend. We were chatting about how I'm pregnant and I guess the waitress heard bc when my dessert was brough out the guy bringing it goes "I hear an expecting mommy really wants her dessert" and the on the card at the end of the night it said congrats. Im keeping the card hopefully it's good luck.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks:flower:

Just enjoying breakfast in bed :coffee: Nothing much on my agenda today except painting and animal cleaning and keeping LO entertained :thumbup: Oh and that episode of the new Glee at 3.15pm, though sometimes things get very lost in translation :nope:

Hope you all had good long baby nights new mothers :baby: Gosh how big all the first turtle babies are getting now, we'll soon be having the first crawling pics! :happydance: Imagine, I was on holiday in Brittany when the first batch arrived! So exciting. Esme today!

I have a desire to go on my exercise bike in the garage and imagine I'm swooping like a demon through the forest on my mountain bike, yeeee haaaaa


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to do my diet impeccably today since I've a blood test tomorrow- just had 40g wholemeal bread, 5g butter and a natural yoghurt, exactly according to my sheet from the hospital :wacko: Plus my bitch gyn said I had to start now, but I started fom my BFP, just without the weighing of butter and all that poofuck I have to do when it's done properly! And it's market day so I can get some great veggies and a fish, Holly loves going to the market so that's fun for her too :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See ya laters alligators, going to read for half an hour, the last of the calm before a little ball of monkey energy awakes :loopy: 


Happy Wednesdays xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Such a fussy baby I have tonight.


----------



## Mollykins

B, sounds like a wonderful way to spend your day. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Such a fussy baby I have tonight.[/
> 
> Lauren will not burp !!! Lol


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Such a fussy baby I have tonight.[/
> 
> Lauren will not burp !!! Lol
> 
> :( Poor muffin, hope she burps soon. Leo just went to sleep. Oh thank goodness!Click to expand...


----------



## poas

Gosh, tis all quiet here....will check in later to read of turtletastic adventures :)


----------



## mummyApril

Were probably all sleeping by looks of things our turtle babies plotted together for bad nights! Lol James was awake at 1 4 and 5! I'm going to put my head down for a little bit before the housework :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no I'm going to have to be careful again today not to spaminate the thread :shock: 

I'm eating salmon paste and cucumber on wholemeal crackers, which is actually really nice but I could still murder a Twix :munch:

Trin a lin, how did your birth go? Bet you're tired today!

Helllloooo April :hi: Cheeky nocturnal baby James, hope you manage to get some daytime catch up sleep!!:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hope I feel sick after lunch like usual or I'll worry that my raspberry is poorly :nope: Gorge weather again https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Nature/minisoleil.gif Hollypop and I are going to have lunch in the garden to stock up on Vitamin D for the winter:thumbup:


*Lunch Munch menu:*

Starter
Celery and courgette soup 
Slice of wholemeal bread

Main course
Fish from market
Green beans
Split peas

Dessert
Grapefruit


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/41/9/AAAAAlNPv5kAAAAAAEGTig.jpg?v=1176792203000


----------



## Essie

Lyra actually had a good night, and slept from 11 til half 5, which she's only done once before. I'll tell her to have a word with those other naughty turtles about letting their mummies get some sleep :thumbup:

We're having a housework/rest day today because tomorrow we're meeting two of my (pregnant) work friends for lunch and then friday is our coffee morning with the antenatal group. 

The vicar of our local church rang yesterday to arrange a meeting with us to talk about getting Lyra christened, but he can't see us til the end of October. My parents have offered to have a do at their house afterwards but i'm not sure that they've calculated that even if we just have family there that is still 50 people :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

My suster is coming over! Were baking!!!!! This is going to be fun! X


----------



## new mummy2010

hello my turtle chums:flower:

fellow new mums do not read as this carries a jelousy warning!:haha:

well mr nate slept from 6.45pm until 4.10am:thumbup:

Happy baking April hope you post some photos:thumbup:

is james still getting his booby juice ok or have you decided to express:shrug:

Essie cant believe we are talking christenings already :dohh:wouldnt it be great if we could go to each others:thumbup::cloud9:

molly i hope leo slept well

crunch thanks for your pm ,i promise zebra nate piccys later:happydance:i hope lauren belched in the end:thumbup:

kit where are you:cry:we miss you and sezi too:kiss:

bethany happy fish shopping its bootious sunshiney weather here too:happydance:

lissy not any crazy adventures for me :wacko:just tidying and pottering in garden me thinks after lunch ............um hello Esme is that you making an apperence TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Addie how sweet:cloud9:of the resturaunt staff:winkwink:


luna,clare,jaynie,emandi & ginge where is ginge:shrug:hope your well and Ryhko :kiss:

Trin hope your not to worn out :thumbup:

sorry if i forgot anyone


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> hello my turtle chums:flower:
> 
> fellow new mums do not read as this carries a jelousy warning!:haha:
> 
> well mr nate slept from 6.45pm until 4.10am:thumbup:
> 
> Essie cant believe we are talking christenings already :dohh:wouldnt it be great if we could go to each others:thumbup::cloud9:

Wow well done Nate!! I was celebrating Lyra sleeping for 6 hours but Nate is a super sleeper :thumbup:

I know, it comes around so quickly. I was suprised that we can't even meet the vicar for a month yet so the actual christening may not be til after Christmas now :dohh: I wish all the turtles lived closer together, then we could all meet up for coffee and things. And all the turtle babies could play together :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done Nate, isn't it glorious when they start going 9-10hrs! :cloud9: It freaked me out with Holly at first, I kept going up to check her!

And Essie I agree it would be lovely to all live near to one another and near an amazing park with a comfy coffee bar (and wine bar for non preggos or BFeeders!) in it :coffee: A special turtle park for us only! Though I guess on some days it would be like on the thread, and I'd find myself having my decaf on my own or kicking around the swings with just Holly, and on other days we'd have to queue amongst us to give our babies a go on the slides and everyone would be nattering in the coffee house :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway, lunch was nommo and Holly particularly appreciated my courgette and celery soup :munch: Let the afternoon commence...

xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles :hi:

Back from the birth. All went beautifully. Gorgeous 3.2kg baby boy born gently into water :cloud9:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/304034_10150398600564880_594719879_10152053_1702945931_n.jpg

SOOO not going to Weighless this afternoon. I ate a spinach and ricotta caneloni microwave meal when I got home and now I feel like I could eat the entire contents of my kitchen :munch:

Got to go to work and see patients
Chat later


----------



## HollyMonkey

Post prandial- 81 https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/0008.gif


----------



## addie25

What a beautiful baby!!!

I would love a turtle park!!!

So Today I am going to go buy ridiculous pj's I'll post pictures later then I'll be sending that book over to Hayley. It was so good!! I think a noce walk with my mom and pups is in the cards for today as long as it is nice out. Cleaners come later I am so excited since I didn't clean as frequently as I usually do bc I wasn't allowed 2 at first then got nervous to clean while being pregnant this early. So yay super clean house.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent news Trin and cute bubba :thumbup: That's what Holly was, 3.2kg !


----------



## poas

That baby is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:howdy: hey guys! nothing new here, just a quick hello and a catch up before i start my day. i hope everyone is having a wonderful wednesday! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

My mom means well but she is making this so hard for me. She keeps calling me with stories of twins and this baby and that baby and how she can't wait to see her grandkids. And I tell her over and over and over and overrrrrrrrr that DH and I are being very cautious rt now he and I do not talk about it 2 much because we want the health report be4 we get 2 emotionally involved and she just doesn't stop. She keeps saying "I understand but they will be healthy" I understand they will be healthy I believe they will be because of the genetic testing but I need to hear the words. And till I hear the words I don't want people petting my stomach and getting 2 excited in my family. And I feel like my not being as excited and being cautious is going to result in bad news. I wish I didn't tell our parents I was pregnant till we knew 100% things were fine. I kind of feel like calling the lab to ask them about these 2 embryos and see their feelings on it bc I cant be freaking out like this for another 7 weeks. I knowwww they would not have but them in me if they didn't think they were healthy and I feel horrible bc I hope the babies don't mistake my nerves for lack of excitement that I am having them. (I know I know they cant think yet lol) Im just over emotional today bc my mom called again with all her new twin info and excitement.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Excellent news Trin and cute bubba :thumbup: That's what Holly was, 3.2kg !

And I think he was around about Holly's length - 49cm


----------



## babyhopes2010

aw he is gorgeous :cloud9:

off to mw appt now :grr: im sure they will manage to worry me on way or another :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> My mom means well but she is making this so hard for me. She keeps calling me with stories of twins and this baby and that baby and how she can't wait to see her grandkids. And I tell her over and over and over and overrrrrrrrr that DH and I are being very cautious rt now he and I do not talk about it 2 much because we want the health report be4 we get 2 emotionally involved and she just doesn't stop. She keeps saying "I understand but they will be healthy" I understand they will be healthy I believe they will be because of the genetic testing but I need to hear the words. And till I hear the words I don't want people petting my stomach and getting 2 excited in my family. And I feel like my not being as excited and being cautious is going to result in bad news. I wish I didn't tell our parents I was pregnant till we knew 100% things were fine. I kind of feel like calling the lab to ask them about these 2 embryos and see their feelings on it bc I cant be freaking out like this for another 7 weeks. I knowwww they would not have but them in me if they didn't think they were healthy and I feel horrible bc I hope the babies don't mistake my nerves for lack of excitement that I am having them. (I know I know they cant think yet lol) Im just over emotional today bc my mom called again with all her new twin info and excitement.

I'm sure it's hard for you and her. Being a grandparent is such a special thing and she's obviously excited. If the tables were turned and she didn't mention it and wasn't excited I'm sure you'd be upset at her lack of enthusiasm. I'm sure it comes from a good place and she means well


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> aw he is gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> off to mw appt now :grr: im sure they will manage to worry me on way or another :haha:

Good luck :flower: Almost ml for you :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> My mom means well but she is making this so hard for me. She keeps calling me with stories of twins and this baby and that baby and how she can't wait to see her grandkids. And I tell her over and over and over and overrrrrrrrr that DH and I are being very cautious rt now he and I do not talk about it 2 much because we want the health report be4 we get 2 emotionally involved and she just doesn't stop. She keeps saying "I understand but they will be healthy" I understand they will be healthy I believe they will be because of the genetic testing but I need to hear the words. And till I hear the words I don't want people petting my stomach and getting 2 excited in my family. And I feel like my not being as excited and being cautious is going to result in bad news. I wish I didn't tell our parents I was pregnant till we knew 100% things were fine. I kind of feel like calling the lab to ask them about these 2 embryos and see their feelings on it bc I cant be freaking out like this for another 7 weeks. I knowwww they would not have but them in me if they didn't think they were healthy and I feel horrible bc I hope the babies don't mistake my nerves for lack of excitement that I am having them. (I know I know they cant think yet lol) Im just over emotional today bc my mom called again with all her new twin info and excitement.
> 
> I'm sure it's hard for you and her. Being a grandparent is such a special thing and she's obviously excited. If the tables were turned and she didn't mention it and wasn't excited I'm sure you'd be upset at her lack of enthusiasm. I'm sure it comes from a good place and she means wellClick to expand...

I see what you are saying. I also think she should take my feelings into consideration and not be this excited around me yet. DH and I do not talk about it much and it does not bother me that he doesn't bring it up much bc I know he is waiting to hear results like me. And I cant be this stressed and cant have panic attacks while pregnant. It's odd. I do not mind talking about being pregnant with you girls. But with my family I wish they would just leave it be for now bc I just want the results be4 everyone gets this emotionally attached. It will be a great celebration at 11 weeks when we get the results that they are healthy. I just want them to relax for now and not call me every 2 min bc they say twins or want to gush about how excited they are. Its nice they are excited but Im a hot mess. Im excited and scared and I cant fully allow myself to get excited till I know 100% they are good.


----------



## addie25

OK I called the lab that actually tested these embryos. I told them the exact ones I am pregnant with and she said every test they ran showed they are healthy. She also said its not 100% so thats why they ask you to do the CVS test but as she said they got only results saying they are healthy!! I just need to relax now and try not to panic till I get the results back bc they will say babies are healthy.


----------



## cassie04

hiiiiiii! i wrote a message early this morning on my phone and it seems to not have posted:dohh:

How is everyone doing today!

Clare- goodlook i hope your appointment goes well and ur midwife isnt too meany:hugs:

Addie- that sounds like good news to me from the lab.....i think u should definitly relax as i feel really positive for you! and just think not long until ur scan....wat time is yours on the 10th?

Trin wat an adorable baby! how are you feeling i seem to keep missing you :dohh: i had one of my most roughest days ever but i think the nerves with starting back at uni dont help! Hows things with your beautiful little princess!!!!??? did you find out the sex with your others? i must admit i am uba jealous! i cant wait to find out how bambino is doing and whether it is a he or a she!


----------



## cassie04

I was sick again this morning but i think its generally the nerves about uni....plus our lecture rooms are so bloody hot and sticky and we are always on the top floor and the elevator is broken so i had to walk up 4 lots of stairs! honestly i was pooped! but i sat at the back and munched on my ginger biscuits and survived the day!:happydance:

I then went to a neew gym i wanted to check out and went for a lovely swim with friends! £15.50 for a month membership for swimming = bargain!!!:happydance:

Then grabbed lunch! this is by far a better day and makes up for yesterdays poo antics!Bambino seems to cooperate today!

Hows the other turts?:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mw appt went well baby is head down. 3/5 papable.thats 2/5 engaged??


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> OK I called the lab that actually tested these embryos. I told them the exact ones I am pregnant with and she said every test they ran showed they are healthy. She also said its not 100% so thats why they ask you to do the CVS test but as she said they got only results saying they are healthy!! I just need to relax now and try not to panic till I get the results back bc they will say babies are healthy.

please try and relax i was so worried the 1st 24 weeks and i knida feel i robbed myself of my pregnancy:dohh: xxx


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OK I called the lab that actually tested these embryos. I told them the exact ones I am pregnant with and she said every test they ran showed they are healthy. She also said its not 100% so thats why they ask you to do the CVS test but as she said they got only results saying they are healthy!! I just need to relax now and try not to panic till I get the results back bc they will say babies are healthy.
> 
> please try and relax i was so worried the 1st 24 weeks and i knida feel i robbed myself of my pregnancy:dohh: xxxClick to expand...

Do you mind me asking why you were so worried for so long :shrug: sometimes i stress and Dave tells me to stop worrying and then i feel silly....but then i feel the same i dont want to spend all my pregnancy worrying cos i suppose worrying cant stop anything but no doubt i will be worrying even more when bambino arrives :dohh:

Midwife appointment sounds good! i have no idea about the 2/5 engage!:nope: i am a pregnancy virgin when it comes to stuff like this! did the midwife say thats normal for how far you are?


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> I was sick again this morning but i think its generally the nerves about uni....plus our lecture rooms are so bloody hot and sticky and we are always on the top floor and the elevator is broken so i had to walk up 4 lots of stairs! honestly i was pooped! but i sat at the back and munched on my ginger biscuits and survived the day!:happydance:
> 
> I then went to a neew gym i wanted to check out and went for a lovely swim with friends! £15.50 for a month membership for swimming = bargain!!!:happydance:
> 
> Then grabbed lunch! this is by far a better day and makes up for yesterdays poo antics!Bambino seems to cooperate today!
> 
> Hows the other turts?:shrug:

Sounds like a great day except that walk up the stairs. :dohh:



babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OK I called the lab that actually tested these embryos. I told them the exact ones I am pregnant with and she said every test they ran showed they are healthy. She also said its not 100% so thats why they ask you to do the CVS test but as she said they got only results saying they are healthy!! I just need to relax now and try not to panic till I get the results back bc they will say babies are healthy.
> 
> please try and relax i was so worried the 1st 24 weeks and i knida feel i robbed myself of my pregnancy:dohh: xxxClick to expand...

I am relaxing more now that I spoke to her. I mean I can not be having full out panic attacks like that. I just never thought of health when I got pregnant. I thought m/c maybe and that was stressful enough and then you add the health factor in and it's enough to hospitalize you from nerves. After speaking to the lab I feel better and confident babies will be healthy. I am excited about my scan on the 10th to see how many we have in there!! Cassie my apt is at 9:45am on Oct 10th but they said they have so many scans that day that I may have to wait a bit. She offered to move me to the afternoon but i do not mind waiting a bit :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Oh yay baby is head down!! That is great. I think you will be in labour in the next 24 hours!!:happydance:


----------



## addie25

Brb going to mail out the book for hayley.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Oh yay baby is head down!! That is great. I think you will be in labour in the next 24 hours!!:happydance:

:rofl: i dont think so :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OK I called the lab that actually tested these embryos. I told them the exact ones I am pregnant with and she said every test they ran showed they are healthy. She also said its not 100% so thats why they ask you to do the CVS test but as she said they got only results saying they are healthy!! I just need to relax now and try not to panic till I get the results back bc they will say babies are healthy.
> 
> please try and relax i was so worried the 1st 24 weeks and i knida feel i robbed myself of my pregnancy:dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you mind me asking why you were so worried for so long :shrug: sometimes i stress and Dave tells me to stop worrying and then i feel silly....but then i feel the same i dont want to spend all my pregnancy worrying cos i suppose worrying cant stop anything but no doubt i will be worrying even more when bambino arrives :dohh:
> 
> Midwife appointment sounds good! i have no idea about the 2/5 engage!:nope: i am a pregnancy virgin when it comes to stuff like this! did the midwife say thats normal for how far you are?Click to expand...

i suppose when ur ttc 2.5yrs and have mc then get pregannt u think to urself could i ever we so lucky to hold our baby in my arms:cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

bfp then u worry about lines then betas
then scans the nt scan the abnormalities whilst worrying about mc.
then 24 weeks ur happy cos babies viable then u worry about still born then u worry about pre term labour now im worried about labour,ie c section and spontanious birth then ill worry about bf and lo eating enough and my figure oh the list is endless :haha:


----------



## cassie04

I totally understand! i was exactly the same/still am exactly the same....sometimes i have to pinch myself and remind me that worrying wont help. Is this your first?


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> I totally understand! i was exactly the same/still am exactly the same....sometimes i have to pinch myself and remind me that worrying wont help. Is this your first?

yes , i was at mw appt today she was showing me where babies bump head legs ect and even felt the head :argh:

i was in a bit of a daze cos my brain isnt registering im even pregnant:dohh:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> I totally understand! i was exactly the same/still am exactly the same....sometimes i have to pinch myself and remind me that worrying wont help. Is this your first?
> 
> yes , i was at mw appt today she was showing me where babies bump head legs ect and even felt the head :argh:
> 
> i was in a bit of a daze cos my brain isnt registering im even pregnant:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: im pretty convinced you are :thumbup: unless thats just a watermelon up your top :shrug: i think we worry alot when its your first also cos its all very new and for me, i find it very daunting....i read lots of pregnancy books, articles, bla bla bla but i keep saying to daves mum and my mum someone is going to show me what to do with this baby arent they :blush: i think when its your second you will be more clued up and you will recognise the twinges in your belly and whether its summit serious or just bebe! and you will feel more like a pro as compared to me now who feels clueless! :nope: but i suppose nothing is better than having a baby to teach you how to have one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OK I called the lab that actually tested these embryos. I told them the exact ones I am pregnant with and she said every test they ran showed they are healthy. She also said its not 100% so thats why they ask you to do the CVS test but as she said they got only results saying they are healthy!! I just need to relax now and try not to panic till I get the results back bc they will say babies are healthy.
> 
> please try and relax i was so worried the 1st 24 weeks and i knida feel i robbed myself of my pregnancy:dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you mind me asking why you were so worried for so long :shrug: sometimes i stress and Dave tells me to stop worrying and then i feel silly....but then i feel the same i dont want to spend all my pregnancy worrying cos i suppose worrying cant stop anything but no doubt i will be worrying even more when bambino arrives :dohh:
> 
> Midwife appointment sounds good! i have no idea about the 2/5 engage!:nope: i am a pregnancy virgin when it comes to stuff like this! did the midwife say thats normal for how far you are?Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose when ur ttc 2.5yrs and have mc then get pregannt u think to urself could i ever we so lucky to hold our baby in my arms:cry:Click to expand...

I'm in the Worry Club too!! :wave: Currently worrying about my lack of sickness yesterday and today!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> I totally understand! i was exactly the same/still am exactly the same....sometimes i have to pinch myself and remind me that worrying wont help. Is this your first?
> 
> yes , i was at mw appt today she was showing me where babies bump head legs ect and even felt the head :argh:
> 
> i was in a bit of a daze cos my brain isnt registering im even pregnant:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: im pretty convinced you are :thumbup: unless thats just a watermelon up your top :shrug: i think we worry alot when its your first also cos its all very new and for me, i find it very daunting....i read lots of pregnancy books, articles, bla bla bla but i keep saying to daves mum and my mum someone is going to show me what to do with this baby arent they :blush: i think when its your second you will be more clued up and you will recognise the twinges in your belly and whether its summit serious or just bebe! and you will feel more like a pro as compared to me now who feels clueless! :nope: but i suppose nothing is better than having a baby to teach you how to have one!Click to expand...

Not if you're like me and have 2 miscarriages between your first baby and your second:haha: Then you'll be back worrying! And your first baby just goes to highlight how much can potentially go wrong so you can _really_ worry for the second.:fool: That said, looking after the first baby does take your mind off the pregnancy a little bit and give you less time to worry- I mainly worry during BnB tea breaks like now :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunnnnccchieee!! I remember you at around 8 weeks being worried because you felt symptomless for a bit? I'm sure it was you? :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

B- Calm your passions!:haha: 

I swear on dixie the cats life that i would get upset because i didnt feel sick and felt like i lost my symptoms and it happened a couple of times and im pretty sure one of them was around 8 weeks....then sure enough the voms hit me a day or 2 later and i promised myself i will never be ungrateful for not having the voms EVER AGAIN! now look at me! im :sick: all the time! 

you can have my voms if you like!>!!:shrug::haha: im deffo up for that deal!


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Trin wat an adorable baby! how are you feeling i seem to keep missing you :dohh: i had one of my most roughest days ever but i think the nerves with starting back at uni dont help! Hows things with your beautiful little princess!!!!??? did you find out the sex with your others? i must admit i am uba jealous! i cant wait to find out how bambino is doing and whether it is a he or a she!

Hi :hi:
Feeling very rough. I'm finding it really hard doing the births, especially the packing up afterwards at home births. And it's not going to get any easier as I get further along. But I love my job and we need the money and the crap thing about working for yourself is you don't get paid if you don't work
I did find out with my 2nd and 3rd, but my first was a surprise
I hope uni get seasier. You remind me of my mom - she was in her final year studying teaching when she was pregnant with me. They were so strict as well and she wrote her last exam in hospital the day after having me! Her other exams had to be written in another room away from all the other students as though the pregnancy was catchy


----------



## babyhopes2010

ah ha trin will you know? engaged 3/5 at 33 weeks,when baby is coming :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> mw appt went well baby is head down. 3/5 papable.thats 2/5 engaged??

That's excellent :thumbup: Bodes well for a natural birth :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> mw appt went well baby is head down. 3/5 papable.thats 2/5 engaged??
> 
> That's excellent :thumbup: Bodes well for a natural birth :thumbup:Click to expand...

thats fab:thumbup: she even got me feel the head that was above pelvis x


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> ah ha trin will you know? engaged 3/5 at 33 weeks,when baby is coming :haha:

um....:-k....5 to 7 weeks I think :shrug::haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hope so :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> mw appt went well baby is head down. 3/5 papable.thats 2/5 engaged??
> 
> That's excellent :thumbup: Bodes well for a natural birth :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thats fab:thumbup: she even got me feel the head that was above pelvis xClick to expand...

I was like that at your term and I was told to stop my sport and rest :( Holly showed up 5 days before her due date:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunnnnccchieee!! I remember you at around 8 weeks being worried because you felt symptomless for a bit? I'm sure it was you? :shrug:

Monkey correcto !!! I was moody one day as I felt so sick and then the next day I felt great ... And cried ! One of my early scans was at 8+4 and the v nice scanner lady was like you will start to feel better now so I don't want you to worry if you're sickness goes .... It was like she was inside my brain !!!

I think the appt yesterday must have got you worrying !!!!! 

Also I had pink cm at 13 weeks and I went to the hospital in a right mess and the dr told me I was miscarrying .... No scan nothing and he decided this !!!
I paid for a private scan that day but I could never shake his words the whole 7 and abit months I was preggo !!!! X


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's pot pic night for me :bunny:

Did you put those twin smileys in the selection addie? Or was it newbie? Or totally unturtle?:shrug:

:twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys:


----------



## addie25

I didn't put them in but I love them they are so cute. I can't way to find out if im having one or 2 I really can't decide what I think it will b. Levels r high my friends are a 255 and she had the transfer the same day as me and mine Re 1231. But I read sometimes low leeks turn out to be twins and high levels turn out to be one. We shall see in 12 days!!

I have no symptoms someone can send me their voms please or sore boobs. My boobs have not changed a bit. My friend said they look big by I'm a D cup so they always look big they didn't get bigger.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunnnnccchieee!! I remember you at around 8 weeks being worried because you felt symptomless for a bit? I'm sure it was you? :shrug:
> 
> Monkey correcto !!! I was moody one day as I felt so sick and then the next day I felt great ... And cried ! One of my early scans was at 8+4 and the v nice scanner lady was like you will start to feel better now so I don't want you to worry if you're sickness goes .... It was like she was inside my brain !!!
> 
> I think the appt yesterday must have got you worrying !!!!!
> 
> Also I had pink cm at 13 weeks and I went to the hospital in a right mess and the dr told me I was miscarrying .... No scan nothing and he decided this !!!
> I paid for a private scan that day but I could never shake his words the whole 7 and abit months I was preggo !!!! XClick to expand...

Thanks Crunchie :hugs: I was sure you had that symptoms going thing at 8 something weeks. I keep Googling that it's really normal at this time to lose sickness, but then also keep seeing the mc stories with the same tale:nope: Plus that pink cm incident a week or so ago playing on my mind, without that I don't think I'd be too fussed but alas:shrug: Soooo not sick at all yesterday and today it's scary! And I did my gentle 10k on the exercise bike this afternoon and I'm not even tired :cry: I need a daily scan :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> mw appt went well baby is head down. 3/5 papable.thats 2/5 engaged??
> 
> That's excellent :thumbup: Bodes well for a natural birth :thumbup:Click to expand...

Which means it will come out of the vagina, Luna recently informed me of this fact :amartass:


----------



## Crunchie

Hayley - thanks for the warning on the post 
If I read how long nate had slept for I may have used a stropy smiley 

A kind woman told me in the supermarket today her baby slept through at 7 weeks ... I felt like asking so why do you still look like shit but felt she could of took it the wrong way 

Ha ha


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trin wat an adorable baby! how are you feeling i seem to keep missing you :dohh: i had one of my most roughest days ever but i think the nerves with starting back at uni dont help! Hows things with your beautiful little princess!!!!??? did you find out the sex with your others? i must admit i am uba jealous! i cant wait to find out how bambino is doing and whether it is a he or a she!
> 
> Hi :hi:
> Feeling very rough. I'm finding it really hard doing the births, especially the packing up afterwards at home births. And it's not going to get any easier as I get further along. But I love my job and we need the money and the crap thing about working for yourself is you don't get paid if you don't work
> I did find out with my 2nd and 3rd, but my first was a surprise
> I hope uni get seasier. You remind me of my mom - she was in her final year studying teaching when she was pregnant with me. They were so strict as well and she wrote her last exam in hospital the day after having me! Her other exams had to be written in another room away from all the other students as though the pregnancy was catchyClick to expand...

I know its horrid when you dont feel too good but you really need to work/uni! im hoping i will get into a routine....but i am quite concerned as they want me to keep going to my lectures untill i go into labour....(which is hard enough as i will have to travel 50 mins to get to uni) and then they just told me today i have to go into school every monday in february!:nope: Which i think is wrong for them to expect me to go into school at 40 weeks. I dont mind doing a lecture here and there as its not every day and only for a few hours but school is a long day and im really worried incase i went into labour or my nipple started leaking :blush: i think its not very fair on the school! imagine if i was teaching your children and then went into labour! it would scar the children :haha: i suppose it might cut down on teen pregnancy :thumbup: 

I remember you telling me about ur mum! hahaha i love it "catchy":dohh:


----------



## addie25

B what did we say about google!! Nooooo google oh I want a daily scan. I was so tempted to call my regular obgyn n ask him for a scan but I know that's wrong bc I need to stay with the IVF doc till after the scan. I love my IVF doctor I just want a scan earlier!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh monkey and addie .... I am sending you Big vom vibes !!!!

All will be perfect .....

It feels like such a long road, ttc and pregancy ....


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Crunnnnccchieee!! I remember you at around 8 weeks being worried because you felt symptomless for a bit? I'm sure it was you? :shrug:
> 
> Monkey correcto !!! I was moody one day as I felt so sick and then the next day I felt great ... And cried ! One of my early scans was at 8+4 and the v nice scanner lady was like you will start to feel better now so I don't want you to worry if you're sickness goes .... It was like she was inside my brain !!!
> 
> I think the appt yesterday must have got you worrying !!!!!
> 
> Also I had pink cm at 13 weeks and I went to the hospital in a right mess and the dr told me I was miscarrying .... No scan nothing and he decided this !!!
> I paid for a private scan that day but I could never shake his words the whole 7 and abit months I was preggo !!!! XClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Crunchie :hugs: I was sure you had that symptoms going thing at 8 something weeks. I keep Googling that it's really normal at this time to lose sickness, but then also keep seeing the mc stories with the same tale:nope: Plus that pink cm incident a week or so ago playing on my mind, without that I don't think I'd be too fussed but alas:shrug: Soooo not sick at all yesterday and today it's scary! And I did my gentle 10k on the exercise bike this afternoon and I'm not even tired :cry: I need a daily scan :fool:Click to expand...

B- i deffo read the same stories! cos i remember researching lack of sickness/symptoms and for majority of people agreeing it is normal there was always a miscarriage story :nope: i even posted on here asking you turtles is it ok that my sickness had just dissapeared and i think you might have reasured me it was normal! haha :haha::dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> B what did we say about google!! Nooooo google oh I want a daily scan. I was so tempted to call my regular obgyn n ask him for a scan but I know that's wrong bc I need to stay with the IVF doc till after the scan. I love my IVF doctor I just want a scan earlier!!!!!

Should we look on eBay for a scanner .... I never had my Doppler far away ... I had in hospital as well ...... Lol !


----------



## addie25

DO YOU THINK IF I GOT A DOPPLER I WOULD HEAR SOMETHING AT 4 1/2 WEEKS?????

ALSO, my doctor said lack of sickness is not a problem. He said people who get sick its because they can't handle the hormone rise. Lack of symptoms does not mean something is wrong. That is what he told me Monday. SOOOOO I will believe him. Mine didn't kick in till 6 weeks last time but I wish my boobs hurt or something. I only get nausea a bit nothing lasting and not bad. I will just have to listen to the doctor and not take it as a negative sign.


----------



## addie25

What doppler should I buy?? And should I wait till after CVS test to get it. I know I know everything will be fine but should I wait till after CVS?


----------



## addie25

Yea I will wait till after CVS test to buy one then DH and I can have fun with it!! What kind should I buy?


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Yea I will wait till after CVS test to buy one then DH and I can have fun with it!! What kind should I buy?

U and monkey crack me up .... Chatting along 

I had an angelsounds but did not use it till 14 weeks xxxx


----------



## addie25

LOL yea I was talking to myself wasn't I. :dohh::haha:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Yea I will wait till after CVS test to buy one then DH and I can have fun with it!! What kind should I buy?


We have a sonoline B pocket fetal doppler cos i researched it and this seemed to be the one that was picking up the heartbeats the earliest! if you look at youtube for people using the doppler in the early weeks they are all using the sonoline! i got mine of amazon! but even tho some people on youtube herd it at 7/8 weeks i didnt hear anything untilll 10/11 i think! so dont get your hopes up to much if you dont hear anything untill later:hugs:


----------



## addie25

OK now I looked at google and it says "Women dont always start having symptoms right away and some women dont notice any of the typical early pregnancy symptoms. You may not have symptoms like morning sickness or breast changes until you are 6-8 weeks pregnant and it is not abnormal to have no symptoms at all in the beginning of your pregnancy."


----------



## addie25

NOW NO MORE GOOGLE LADIES:ninja::haha:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Yea I will wait till after CVS test to buy one then DH and I can have fun with it!! What kind should I buy?
> 
> 
> We have a sonoline B pocket fetal doppler cos i researched it and this seemed to be the one that was picking up the heartbeats the earliest! if you look at youtube for people using the doppler in the early weeks they are all using the sonoline! i got mine of amazon! but even tho some people on youtube herd it at 7/8 weeks i didnt hear anything untilll 10/11 i think! so dont get your hopes up to much if you dont hear anything untill later:hugs:Click to expand...

THANKS!! I am waiting to order it after my CVS test so around 11 weeks. I think I will here it by then :thumbup: I was just curious bc what if I heard 2 heart beats now be4 my scan but it's way 2 early to hear.


----------



## cassie04

dixie waiting for daddy to come home :haha:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## addie25

Awwwwwwww


----------



## addie25

Yesterday it was so funny. I came home from dinner with my friend and DH was sooo shocked. He was like "OMG I thought you were upstairs sleeping!!" LOL how oblivious is he. He is so cute!!:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

MJ has done that to me before. i texted him to let him know i was out with friends so he wouldn't be looking for me when got home from work and saw my car was there and i was not. to my surprise he resonding saying he thought i was upstairs asleep :dohh:


----------



## addie25

I have some serious ADHD rt now I can not focus on on thing. A look inside my brain.

TV
BNB
PHONE
MASHED POTATOES
GO FOR A WALK
IM BORED
MASKED POTATOES

LOL and all those thoughts just happened in a span of 15 seconds!!!


----------



## Essie

Trying to catch up. You've all chatted so much while I've been at the park with Lyra and DH. 

Addie and B I wish you voms.
Cassie I wish you no voms. 
Clare, all sounds good from mw appt. And only 2 days til you finish work :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> dixie waiting for daddy to come home :haha:

too cute! :awww:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> MJ has done that to me before. i texted him to let him know i was out with friends so he wouldn't be looking for me when got home from work and saw my car was there and i was not. to my surprise he resonding saying he thought i was upstairs asleep :dohh:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

oh my all we have are sweet potatoes!!!! Poofuck i want regular mashed potatoes


----------



## cassie04

right my lovely ladies i bid you fair well.....daves just come in and its time to cook the tea........im starvin marvin!

have a lovely night!

Speak to you tomorow!:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho I just had a bath and my DH came in and saw my wobblestick I'd wee'd on 8-[ and asked me if I'd been testing to see if I'm still pregnant, rolling his eyes of course.:roll: He reassured me I was barely sick with Holly and it left really early too (I honestly can't remember :dohh:) and asked if I'd bled again (Dr. DH :haha:) and when I said no he laughed and did an impression of me with a massive bump and about to go into labour doing a test to see if I was 'still pregnant' (I didn't mention Molly's 39 week weestick :rofl:) So he's cheered me up a bit:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> oh my all we have are sweet potatoes!!!! Poofuck i want regular mashed potatoes


addie dont be dissing the sweet potatoes! there beautiful dont you know! (i say looking at my ticker cough cough :haha:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> oh my all we have are sweet potatoes!!!! Poofuck i want regular mashed potatoes
> 
> 
> addie dont be dissing the sweet potatoes! there beautiful dont you know! (i say looking at my ticker cough cough :haha:Click to expand...

ahahahahahahahah omg I laughed so hard I hurt myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you should be happy i dont want to eat your beautiful sweel potato!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:

Why do you have a stethoscope :shrug:

EDIT: Did you buy it to listen to baby... I just peed a little!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Enjoy your din dins and Dave and Dixie time Cassie :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

right i must go byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:

I tried with my stethoscope but could never find anything apart from my intestines :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:

I want a stethoscope now!!! Is that a common thing to have on that side of the pond?


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:
> 
> Why do you have a stethoscope :shrug:
> 
> EDIT: Did you buy it to listen to baby... I just peed a little!!!Click to expand...

No I just have a fascination with medical equipment and got this at a special shop in Paris that sells doctor's equipment and I love listening to random things with it. BUT later in pregnancy when baby is big you can hear baby's heart beat with it but by then it's pointless coz you feel baby kicking you all the time so you don't need to :shrug: It's quite groovy though, it's bright yellow :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:
> 
> I tried with my stethoscope but could never find anything apart from my intestines :haha:Click to expand...

It's amazing how noisy it is in there isn't it!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:
> 
> Why do you have a stethoscope :shrug:
> 
> EDIT: Did you buy it to listen to baby... I just peed a little!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No I just have a fascination with medical equipment and got this at a special shop in Paris that sells doctor's equipment and I love listening to random things with it. BUT later in pregnancy when baby is big you can hear baby's heart beat with it but by then it's pointless coz you feel baby kicking you all the time so you don't need to :shrug: It's quite groovy though, it's bright yellow :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awesome I want one now!! I am trying to think what doctors I know that would have one at home :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:
> 
> I want a stethoscope now!!! Is that a common thing to have on that side of the pond?Click to expand...

I don't think so but I like gadgets, I have:

A heart monitor
A blood pressure monitor
A blood sugar monitor
A wrist GPS
A stethoscope
A hydrometer
A barometer
A wrist compass


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I want a windometer (to measure wind as in the weather, not farts) but they're soooo expensive


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:
> 
> I want a stethoscope now!!! Is that a common thing to have on that side of the pond?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so but I like gadgets, I have:
> 
> A heart monitor
> A blood pressure monitor
> A blood sugar monitor
> A wrist GPS
> A stethoscope
> A hydrometer
> A barometer
> A wrist compassClick to expand...

Cool!! Is it displayed in your house. That would be an interesting display!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> And I want a windometer (to measure wind as in the weather, not farts) but they're soooo expensive

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA :haha::haha::haha: Farts!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie, April's sending me her Doppler- I can't wait and in the meantime I've been trying to find something with my regular stethoscope but I think it's medically impossible :haha: Just lots of weird gurgling noises! I have tried though :dohh:

I remember trying with a steth with one of the students during my internship and she was 28 weeks and even then it was hard. I have a pinard at work but that only works for moms who are quite far along too. Makes me feel like I'm back in the dark ages


----------



## TrinityMom

I have told you before about my friend with 3 kids and the asshole husband that she has a really bad relations hip with...well, her husband planned this romantic weekend away fro their anniversary, and they drank champagne and one thing led to another in the spa bath and 12 days later...6 positive tests. She's ok with it but he is furious! He's such a child. He could have used a condom! But he says she should have said no. After he planned the weekend and tried to rekindle their relationship? How would that have gone down? He's made her take the morning after pill before but obviously now it's too late.


----------



## TrinityMom

A pinard for those who were confused or don't have google access :haha:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FX4MIwFA1uc/TPpGTV_LAHI/AAAAAAAAA6A/oAN9Ueo_07k/s400/STE008%252C%2BA%252C%2BB%2BMED%2BAW%2B%2528220%2Bx%2B220%2529.jpg


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I have told you before about my friend with 3 kids and the asshole husband that she has a really bad relations hip with...well, her husband planned this romantic weekend away fro their anniversary, and they drank champagne and one thing led to another in the spa bath and 12 days later...6 positive tests. She's ok with it but he is furious! He's such a child. He could have used a condom! But he says she should have said no. After he planned the weekend and tried to rekindle their relationship? How would that have gone down? He's made her take the morning after pill before but obviously now it's too late.

WHAT AN @ASS OF A HUSBAND. He is an adult he made a decision to not use a condom and now he has to live with it.


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> dixie waiting for daddy to come home :haha:

thats so cute:cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> oh my all we have are sweet potatoes!!!! Poofuck i want regular mashed potatoes
> 
> 
> addie dont be dissing the sweet potatoes! there beautiful dont you know! (i say looking at my ticker cough cough :haha:Click to expand...




TrinityMom said:


> A pinard for those who were confused or don't have google access :haha:
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FX4MIwFA1uc/TPpGTV_LAHI/AAAAAAAAA6A/oAN9Ueo_07k/s400/STE008%252C%2BA%252C%2BB%2BMED%2BAW%2B%2528220%2Bx%2B220%2529.jpg

Lol you have no idea what I was imagining !!!


----------



## Essie

Trin I had a midwife use a pinard when I went in for monitoring.


----------



## TrinityMom

:rofl:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296928_10150395479294994_571419993_10393794_1677013392_n.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae50/marsman61/Fun%20Stuff/turtle.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not much different from last week, just a bit less pointy and a bit higher :shrug: But that could just be angle of shot

Still not sick even after dinner :cry: :dust: :dust:

HAYLEY I PROMISE NEXT WEEK I'LL WEAR SEQUINED PANTS:haha:
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









002.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Couldn't eat much dinner though, a pair of sausages and a handful of green beans. 

LOOK CLOSELY AND YOU WILL SEE THE GREY JOGGING BOTTOMS ARE DIFFERENT ONES FROM LAST WEEK


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> :rofl:
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296928_10150395479294994_571419993_10393794_1677013392_n.jpg

:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Not much different from last week, just a bit less pointy and a bit higher :shrug:
> 
> Still not sick even after dinner :cry: :dust: :dust:
> 
> HAYLEY I PROMISE NEXT WEEK I'LL WEAR SEQUINED PANTS:haha:

MUCH bigger and definitely higher:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin that's hootness the cat :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my word... Such a bunch of chatter bugs! I nuv you all... And your babies and bumps. :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not much different from last week, just a bit less pointy and a bit higher :shrug:
> 
> Still not sick even after dinner :cry: :dust: :dust:
> 
> HAYLEY I PROMISE NEXT WEEK I'LL WEAR SEQUINED PANTS:haha:
> 
> MUCH bigger and definitely higher:thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: It does seem higher, but I think it might get smaller for a bit until it's real baby inside since I've lost weight with the GD diet and the evening lack of appetite symptom! So there'll be no padding, you'll see just the profile of a baby :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Exhausticated...must go to bed...falling asleep at screen *yawn*

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh my word... Such a bunch of chatter bugs! I nuv you all... And your babies and bumps. :kiss:

Kisses and hugs and lots of love :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

B it is higher. You look great. Can you see it when you wear a shirt?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> A pinard for those who were confused or don't have google access :haha:
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FX4MIwFA1uc/TPpGTV_LAHI/AAAAAAAAA6A/oAN9Ueo_07k/s400/STE008%252C%2BA%252C%2BB%2BMED%2BAW%2B%2528220%2Bx%2B220%2529.jpg

Ooo I need one of those for my collection :haha: Pinard in French means cheap plonk :wine: Maybe the origin is from those things, maybe they drank wine from similar shaped vessels, hence the name:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not much different from last week, just a bit less pointy and a bit higher :shrug:
> 
> Still not sick even after dinner :cry: :dust: :dust:
> 
> HAYLEY I PROMISE NEXT WEEK I'LL WEAR SEQUINED PANTS:haha:
> 
> MUCH bigger and definitely higher:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: It does seem higher, but I think it might get smaller for a bit until it's real baby inside since I've lost weight with the GD diet and the evening lack of appetite symptom! So there'll be no padding, you'll see just the profile of a baby :haha:Click to expand...

We had that once! Mom weighed 45kg at time of delivery and I remember lying on the bed with her, stroking her belly and seeing the baby so distinctly through her belly


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww ur getting a bump already x


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B it is higher. You look great. Can you see it when you wear a shirt?

Not with anything loose or baggy but today I had a long tight t-shirt dress on and I looked like one of those ladies you may suspect but wouldn't dare ask. I'm really skinny everywhere else so it does look a bit incongruous, the little piggy pot:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not much different from last week, just a bit less pointy and a bit higher :shrug:
> 
> Still not sick even after dinner :cry: :dust: :dust:
> 
> HAYLEY I PROMISE NEXT WEEK I'LL WEAR SEQUINED PANTS:haha:
> 
> MUCH bigger and definitely higher:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: It does seem higher, but I think it might get smaller for a bit until it's real baby inside since I've lost weight with the GD diet and the evening lack of appetite symptom! So there'll be no padding, you'll see just the profile of a baby :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We had that once! Mom weighed 45kg at time of delivery and I remember lying on the bed with her, stroking her belly and seeing the baby so distinctly through her bellyClick to expand...

I weighed 47kg at the birth of Holly :shock: I didn't dare step on the scales after the birth, not until a few weeks later when I knew I'd put my weight back on! I have great videos of Holly moving in me, it was so close to the surface, used to freak DH out a bit!!


----------



## addie25

AWW!!! I hope I have a cute bump in a couple weeks!!


----------



## addie25

Still waiting on the cleaners to get here. I hope they are quick today I told my brother I would come over to watch Twilight.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin :hugs:

Hello Molly :hi:


----------



## Sarachka

hi lovers!!!

how are we? I'm OK, to be honest I'm feeling totally weepy and tearful today. It's probably just hormones. 

I've made a yummmmmmmmy minced beef stew for din dins. I've eaten shit today apart from this, a packet of crisps and a chocolate bar. Nasty, I feel ashamed of myself but I was STARVING at work and it was all that was available.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> AWW!!! I hope I have a cute bump in a couple weeks!!

Yours will be humungous if it's twins!! And your uterus has already stretched from your last pregnancy so I reckon you'll get a bump really quickly! Forgot to say earlier that my nausea came on at 5+3, so don't worry if it's not here yet. I love it when I tell people not to worry :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hiya Sarachka Twin :hugs:

I saw Glee today and really enjoyed it but couldn't watch it all because Holly wouldn't let me and physically dragged me into the garden to play, but what I was allowed to watch was great fun :happydance: 

Your dinner sounds nommo, that will set your emotional compass to rights :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> AWW!!! I hope I have a cute bump in a couple weeks!!
> 
> Yours will be humungous if it's twins!! And your uterus has already stretched from your last pregnancy so I reckon you'll get a bump really quickly! Forgot to say earlier that my nausea came on at 5+3, so don't worry if it's not here yet. I love it when I tell people not to worry :haha:Click to expand...

I hopeeeee I get a big belly!!! Yours is so cute already. I can't wait to see it big!! I won't worry and you don't worry your baby is showing you he is there and growing :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Hiya Sarachka Twin :hugs:
> 
> I saw Glee today and really enjoyed it but couldn't watch it all because Holly wouldn't let me and physically dragged me into the garden to play, but what I was allowed to watch was great fun :happydance:
> 
> Your dinner sounds nommo, that will set your emotional compass to rights :thumbup:

I liked glee as well but I want some of the glee project winners to show up. Lindsey was on the 1st one where are the others. I think Damien is on next weeks?


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> AWW!!! I hope I have a cute bump in a couple weeks!!
> 
> Yours will be humungous if it's twins!! And your uterus has already stretched from your last pregnancy so I reckon you'll get a bump really quickly! Forgot to say earlier that my nausea came on at 5+3, so don't worry if it's not here yet. I love it when I tell people not to worry :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I hopeeeee I get a big belly!!! Yours is so cute already. I can't wait to see it big!! I won't worry and you don't worry your baby is showing you he is there and growing :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thanks, that's what dh said to me tonight, but there's no end to my worrying because I read a lady's mc story on Google and she said she knew something was wrong because she had a big belly too early.:shock: NO MORE GOOGLE FOR US ADDIE!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bedfordshire girls, got to get up really early tomorrow for my fasting bloods at the lab. Yikes.

Nighty night all :hugs: xxx:kiss:xxx


----------



## addie25

Google is bad bad i tell you. Her story is not your story you are going to have your healthy lovely baby!!!!


----------



## addie25

I looked up Skyscraper the song on youtube and on the right hand side you see a little girl and the heading says "my cystic fibrosis story" I could not watch! Why the hell did that pop up seriously I was looking up skyscraper? Very odd and I hope it is not a bad sign. I will have a healthy baby I know I will. Ughh why did that pop up!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> mw appt went well baby is head down. 3/5 papable.thats 2/5 engaged??
> 
> That's excellent :thumbup: Bodes well for a natural birth :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Which means it will come out of the vagina, Luna recently informed me of this fact :amartass:Click to expand...

:rofl: I was surprised myself! :haha:



Crunchie said:


> Hayley - thanks for the warning on the post
> If I read how long nate had slept for I may have used a stropy smiley
> 
> A kind woman told me in the supermarket today her baby slept through at 7 weeks ... I felt like asking so why do you still look like shit but felt she could of took it the wrong way
> 
> Ha ha

LOL! Crunchie, you always crack me up. I love your humor. 



cassie04 said:


> dixie waiting for daddy to come home :haha:

That is SOO sweet!! :cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> Ho ho ho I just had a bath and my DH came in and saw my wobblestick I'd wee'd on 8-[ and asked me if I'd been testing to see if I'm still pregnant, rolling his eyes of course.:roll: He reassured me I was barely sick with Holly and it left really early too (I honestly can't remember :dohh:) and asked if I'd bled again (Dr. DH :haha:) and when I said no he laughed and did an impression of me with a massive bump and about to go into labour doing a test to see if I was 'still pregnant' (I didn't mention Molly's 39 week weestick :rofl:) So he's cheered me up a bit:hugs:

Such a sweet DH to reassure you :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> Not much different from last week, just a bit less pointy and a bit higher :shrug: But that could just be angle of shot
> 
> Still not sick even after dinner :cry: :dust: :dust:
> 
> HAYLEY I PROMISE NEXT WEEK I'LL WEAR SEQUINED PANTS:haha:

Such a cute bump! When do you break out the maternity clothes? Or are your regular things still fitting?



Mollykins said:


> Oh my word... Such a bunch of chatter bugs! I nuv you all... And your babies and bumps. :kiss:

Hi Molly!! :hugs: We nuv you, too!


----------



## LunaLady

I am sorry I've been so quite... 

My days consist of....
Pump
Breakfast
Visit Baby :cloud9:
Pump
Pump
Lunch
Pump
Pump
Dinner
Visit Baby :cloud9:
Pump
Sleep a little
Pump
Sleep a little
Pump
Sleep a little
Pump
Sleep a little
Pump....

And what time I have between pumpings (1.5-2.5 hours) just mysteriously disappears before I know what's happened! :shrug:

But, I'm getting lots of milk, now and Rhyko's nurses are always so very impressed with my supply this early in the game. I'm so happy to be an overachiever in this area!! :blush: The nurse today said Rhyko's got the best stocked fridge in the NICU :happydance:

They have (finally) started working with him on bottle feeding. The children's therapy nurse met with Rhyko yesterday and decided he's ready. So he gets three 'training' sessions a day, now (starting yesterday) with the bottle just before his scheduled feeding times (he is still getting the majority of his feeding through the nose tube) when he's awake and alert and hungry. We got to see him with her today and he did really well for it just being his third try with the bottle! 

The doctor saw him today when we were there, too. He spoke with us about how well he's doing and that all he needs to do now is master the bottle. He needs to get all of his feeds from a bottle for two whole days before he can come home. The doctor also said that he needs to have two breastfeeding 'training sessions' per day, too, which was nice. The nurse got me a nipple shield because I've got such huge knockers and poor Rhyko can't get my nipple in his mouth. He does well with the shield, though.

And, the highlight of it all - the doctor said his guesstimate for Rhyko's departure from the NICU: 5-10 days! :happydance:

Stubborn/lazy baby just needs to learn to suckle a bottle and not just doze the day away while a tube feeds him. :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Aww Luna I'm glad to hear Rhyko is doing so well. Hope he is home with you soon, sounds like it won't be too long.


----------



## Essie

Addie :ninja: you got the 52000th post.


----------



## addie25

YAY 5-10 days thats amazing!!!! I think he will be home in the next few days. He will learn quickly!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

MEET ZEBRA NATHANIAL !!! Thankyou auntie crunch and lauren :kiss:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> meet zebra nathanial !!! Thankyou auntie crunch and lauren :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271831

omg how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a great outfit!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

And some more animal antics!!!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Addie :ninja: you got the 52000th post.

YAY WELL I WILL GIVE THIS POST TO ALL THE NEW MOMS WHO ARE DOING AN AMAZING JOB WITH THEIR BEAUTIFUL BABIES! ALSO THE PREGGY TURTLES WHO WILL HAVE BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY BABIES AND WILL EVENTUALLY LEARN NOT TO GOOGLE!!! AND TO THE TTC TURTLES WHO ARE SO STRONG AND WILL ALSO SOON BE PREGNANT AND HAVE BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY BABYS. ALSO A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. I REALLY DO GO A BIT LOOPY WITH WORRY AND YOU KEEP ME FEELING RELAXING. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

sorry i have been slacking tonight 

great job Rhyko!! he will be in your arms constant soon lunes my lover!!

hey addie how you feeling today??

hope ya'll well no time to catch up now sorry 


TOWIE calls ...........oh marky where were you looking lad pmsl!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Lovely post there addie brought a tear to my eye your a STAR xxxxx


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> sorry i have been slacking tonight
> 
> great job Rhyko!! he will be in your arms constant soon lunes my lover!!
> 
> hey addie how you feeling today??
> 
> hope ya'll well no time to catch up now sorry
> 
> 
> TOWIE calls ...........oh marky where were you looking lad pmsl!!!

I WAS FEELING GOOD TILL I WENT ON YOUTUBE. LOOK UP A FEW POSTS AND YOU WILL SEE. I send the book over 2 you today!!


----------



## addie25

I can use some suggestions tho. I really cant be having panic attacks like this I stopped breathing twice today. I have to find a way to relax till I get results this can't be good for baby(s) all my worry. And I know it's worry for no reasons these babies will be healthy. I have to remember that the test was a clear answer and it said healthy. What can I do to try and not have panic attacks? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Yea for heart burn!!


----------



## Essie

:hugs: Addie. I'm not sure what you can do to relax, apart from keep reminding yourself what the lab said - they tested the babies and they are healthy. The CVS test is just a formality to double check, but every test they ran came back clear. They are healthy, and in about 9 months you're going to be holding them in your arms.


----------



## Essie

I just had the most horrific nightmare that Lyra was abducted. For some reason she was in a house by herself and when I got there the door was open and she was gone. I woke up before finding out if she was okay but it was so awful :cry: luckily she was awake when I woke up for cuddles.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning girls:flower:

Just back from the Lab (the real one, not the monkey one:haha:) where they took several vials of my blood, lovely jubbly. Holly was very good and thought it was a great adventure in pyjamas and her overcoat in the dark, and got a croissant on the way home for being a good girl :munch:

*LUNA *that's fabbo, 5 to 10 days until Rhyko home time! :happydance: And well done with your milk, judging by your daily timetable you are very dedicated to the pumping cause, it's great :thumbup: I'd love another pic when you can, I bet he looks much bigger now. And in answer to your question about my maternity wear, yes I've just got 2 bags of maternity clothes from the basement and washed them (they were a bit musty smelling) so in times of bloat I can get comfy in my maternity jeans, which are fully adjustable so I can take them back in from the 39 week bump I last wore them at to little bump size. I've got a short denim maternity skirt and lots of leggings and sweatshirt dresses (and some t shirts and shirts but I won't need them until at least 20 weeks, all being well of course! :dust:) Anyway I'm waffling! Big kiss to you and Rhyko :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Addie :ninja: you got the 52000th post.
> 
> YAY WELL I WILL GIVE THIS POST TO ALL THE NEW MOMS WHO ARE DOING AN AMAZING JOB WITH THEIR BEAUTIFUL BABIES! ALSO THE PREGGY TURTLES WHO WILL HAVE BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY BABIES AND WILL EVENTUALLY LEARN NOT TO GOOGLE!!! AND TO THE TTC TURTLES WHO ARE SO STRONG AND WILL ALSO SOON BE PREGNANT AND HAVE BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY BABYS. ALSO A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. I REALLY DO GO A BIT LOOPY WITH WORRY AND YOU KEEP ME FEELING RELAXING. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Fank you addie:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> MEET ZEBRA NATHANIAL !!! Thankyou auntie crunch and lauren :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271831

Nate looks soooo cute!! :awww: AND it's nice to know that you can find fun stuff for boys too, I love the zebra look:thumbup: I have an idea in my head that baby boy clothes are boring and girl ones are cute, but I think it's just I've never spent much time in the boy department!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway, my last spam post of the morning to tell of a very intriguing development:

You remember my friend who didn't ever want to see me or hear from me again? Well I got a text last night, she's in Paris and has asks if I want coffee with her tomorrow! I said yes of course! 

Anyway, laters gaters, have a great Thursdayyyyyyyyyyyyy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and one last thing but this isn't spam, it's to pass on a message from our beloved *Kit* that she misses us all :hugs: and is still with her sis and BIL, having a great time, and they're travelling up to Glasgow this weekend to see her mum :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Elllo my beautys:hi:

B, thankyou for your comments about my little zebra man! Glad Holly was a good munkie:angelnot:Have fun with your friend today

Addie what kind of ''reads'' are you into? Or do you not mind really as long as it's recommended? Thanks so much for sending the :book: you read that quick:winkwink:you wont be reading them that quickly when your :oneofeach: are here

Essie what a nasty nightmare :nope:

Lissy are you still with us sweetie?

Well today im off to get Nate weighed if he isnt to screamy he has been off all week so far during the day wanting cuddles and lots of attention every second and having one proper nap in th daytime, then we are strolling to meet my friend and her LO to have picnic in the park:yipee:going to have a :shower:hopefully now as mister is dozing been awake since 5.40ish but he slept from7.30pm:shhh::smug: 

Hope you are all well and im going to start sending out my lagging turtle mails spesh to the US turts :mail:


----------



## new mummy2010

I MISS YOU TOOOOO KIT :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Zebra Nate is so adorable :cloud9: I hope he's not too screamy and you get your shower and get him weighed. 

B when do you get your results from the lab?

I'm meeting my pregnant work friends for lunch today. Hoping little miss behaves herself and doesn't get up to too much mischief.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning my darlings 

So here we are Thursday already ....... I was gong to try the new mums group today but DH wants me to go to his work for lunch so his new work colleagues can snuggle with Lauren. 
Not sure they would want to if they could hear the farts coming from her :haha:

To be honest I am so nervous to go to the new mums group ...... which is odd as I can talk to anyone, ......I have this image of them all ignoring me :shrug:
how odd....but I must go next week or I will keep making excuses ....can someone on here make sure I go :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a fab day !!! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey addie - I saw this and thought of you
 



Attached Files:







adie.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've discovered a rather tasty thing, aubergine pate :thumbup: I like my pate so it's nice to have a sustitute. Having some HAM and wheaty crackers with it :munch: 

Essie my results are ready tomorrow evening but the lab is near the pool so I think I'll get them Sat after baby swimmers. Otherwise it's a long walk there and back that I'd rather combine at least with swimming

Have a lovely day Hayley, my friend is for tomorrow, though I haven't heard back yet, she may have changed her mind :shrug: Or sent a text to me by mistake and she doesn"t want to see me at all :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch you'll like the mum group. Not that I ever went to any! I need a hypocrite smiley, the number of times I say what I don't do :dohh: I do live opposite a park though, so can't move for mums at 4.30pm! And here it's always 'English Mums Group' and already mum groups are a bit contrived but when you start adding a Nationality Requirement too...passports out for the english mum's group :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My LO has fallen asleep after her early start at the doc's, might go and read for a bit. Just started new book called Life and Fate, a big fat Russian book my mum brought me over last trip that has good reviews in the UK. It has 855 pages and I'm on page 11. I need a countdown ticker on my siggy for the pages :book:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Off to work :( Last day tommorow though :fool:


Had a wierd dream i had a baby girl that was 10lb 13oz :wacko: Ouch?!

I didnt make it to the hospital i just got up in the night lent over the bed and just gave birth :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

8-[ thats close to a hypocrite smiley :haha:


cant believe that on saturday i can say im due next month :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone heard from Lissy? Clare for example? It could be baby time :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just look at her fb she posted on my wall 15 hours ago but nothing about labour BUT she could be in now fingers crossed :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes that's a good smiley Clare, rather guilty!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Just popping in while I wait for a patient to arrive

Had a lovely morning - my firend who just found out she's pregnant came to my work for coffee and bought Tori such cute clothes! I want her born now just so I can dress her!

I'm going to the ballet with my MIL tonight - Don Quixote. Wuite looking forward to it but I hope I can stay awake


----------



## TrinityMom

Scratch that. Patient forgot and rescheduled for tomorrow :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Trin I've never been to a ballet, I'd love to one day :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Hey addie - I saw this and thought of you

That is soooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!

Essie what a scary dream!!!!!!!! I had a dream that my parents had me by hair sperm nd egg donation and I was trying to find my biological parents but could not bc u really can't if ur born by sperm/egg donation. It was a sad dream and very odd :shrug:

I woke up feeling a big sick today nothing major but was happy and was happy with the heart burn last night. I was like putting out a fire everytime I drank water yesterday :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hayley I like any books Anything you recommend I would love to read. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Another rainy day. It's been about 6 or 7 days like this I am going nuts!!! Tomorrow it is going to be nice, sat rain, and then nice again. Sat we are going into the NYC for dinner with family so hope it does not rain at night.


----------



## addie25

Guess I will go :shower: since no one is on. Be back soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Guess I will go :shower: since no one is on. Be back soon.

Reason I'm not on is coz I'm doing Turtle Mail, including YOU and have just come on to find your address in the inner sanctum:haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Guess I will go :shower: since no one is on. Be back soon.
> 
> Reason I'm not on is coz I'm doing Turtle Mail, including YOU and have just come on to find your address in the inner sanctum:haha:Click to expand...

OOO turtle mail!!! I love turtle mail!! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Little miss Lyrabelle decided to vom big style just as we were walking out the door to meet my friends for lunch. So full change of clothes for me and her :dohh: but she did sleep happily all the way through lunch so that was a bonus. We're meeting again next week so fingers crossed she doesn't repeat that. 

Heard only negative things about work though. Think we're going to have to ditch her nursery place and look for a childminder :( I'm gutted because I loved the nursery and would have felt safe leaving her there.


----------



## addie25

Oh my big vom on your way out. She was telling you she wanted a new outfit to wear for lunch!! :haha:


----------



## addie25

What is wrong with the nursery? And is a childminder a nanny that comes to the home?


----------



## cassie04

Hi turtles I'm at Uni! And need your advice! So Uni want me to go into a school and teach and observe from 35+ weeks preggo! It's only 1-2 times a week but it means being at school from 8-6 fairly long and hard day! Do you think it's fair for them to expect me to go to school and i will be able to manage?! I'm mote worried about when I'm around 40 weeks (if I make it that far) and teaching! I don't know whether to argue with them tht I don't mind doing lectures but teaching nd being in a school is a completely different thing particuarly around my due date! Any way I wanted your advice before I spoke to Uni


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> Hi turtles I'm at Uni! And need your advice! So Uni want me to go into a school and teach and observe from 35+ weeks preggo! It's only 1-2 times a week but it means being at school from 8-6 fairly long and hard day! Do you think it's fair for them to expect me to go to school and i will be able to manage?! I'm mote worried about when I'm around 40 weeks (if I make it that far) and teaching! I don't know whether to argue with them tht I don't mind doing lectures but teaching nd being in a school is a completely different thing particuarly around my due date! Any way I wanted your advice before I spoke to Uni

I do not think they should ask you or expect you to do anything at that point in your pregnancy. I personally would say NO ill be 2 far along in my pregnancy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie I would do exactly what you feel is best for you, and the prospect clearly daunts you (as it would me!) so I would tell them you've chosen to wait until later after baby is born to do the teaching practise in a school. You could have your baby at 37 weeks, what will you have gained with 4 days in a school :shrug: Whatever you did learn will be duly forgotten in the early mothering phase and you'll only have to start again anyway so why bother with the discomfort I say. BUT it may be that you're on fine form and raring to go, but I think the Uni/school should let you decide and be prepared for last minute changes to plan :shrug: And if they're not willing to accept that then err on the side of caution and say no? Or arrange to start the hands on stuff now, while you still have a bit of time? 35 weeks is cutting it very fine I think


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had a touch of nausea this afternoon which is nice, and a craving for coleslaw and processed sausage meat, you know, hot dog type sausages. Very symbolic of carrying a boy :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie is there no legal equivalent of Maternity Leave for students? :shrug:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> What is wrong with the nursery? And is a childminder a nanny that comes to the home?

The nursery has a place for wed/thur/fri. Because I work shifts I was going to ask to not work mon/tues but do my shifts on any other day. But now theyre changing it so you can request 4 specific days a month and that's it. No routine set days or anything. Everyone is unhappy because all their childcare is going to be messed up. So I could be working any 3 days each week with no routine so I don't think nursery will work. I loved the nursery so I'm quite upset that we probably won't be able to send her there. 

A childminder is where she would go to someone's house and they look after her there.


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry the day care looks like it won't work out. I'm sure u will find something great that works for you.


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> Hi turtles I'm at Uni! And need your advice! So Uni want me to go into a school and teach and observe from 35+ weeks preggo! It's only 1-2 times a week but it means being at school from 8-6 fairly long and hard day! Do you think it's fair for them to expect me to go to school and i will be able to manage?! I'm mote worried about when I'm around 40 weeks (if I make it that far) and teaching! I don't know whether to argue with them tht I don't mind doing lectures but teaching nd being in a school is a completely different thing particuarly around my due date! Any way I wanted your advice before I spoke to Uni

I know it seems harsh but I doubt you can pass the year without doing this part of it. It is a part of a teaching degree and although some of them probably are arses not all of them are and they expect you to do it because it's part of the course. I know where you and the uni are coming from. It's almost like me saying 'i'm pregnant - i want to finish uni this year, but i can't do the exams for the course...' Know what I mean? I know it's not fair, but you're pregnancy clearly has presented timing issues for both you and them but I would imagine as you are studying to be a teacher that you can't pass without it... :hugs: it does sound too much but I think your only option is to do it, sacrifice that and hope you get good enough marks in other subjects for a low pass or defer a year :nope: sorry chicka :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie have you read ANY of the classics? Bronte and the like? It revolutionised reading for me, not long ago... 

I'm time wasting. Failed the online numerical tests because they were so hard but because I had a technical fault they have let me do them again, which has probably saved my arse. I need to revise and FAST!! I am going to get a book tonight and then I found a few other jobs to apply for. I am like weird though and it will kill me trying to get pregnant while also looking for jobs that are training based. They just don't really go hand in hand do they?! 

I miss you all and my broadband is still not on. 

I hope you are all well particularly little Rhyko :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie have you read ANY of the classics? Bronte and the like? It revolutionised reading for me, not long ago...
> 
> I'm time wasting. Failed the online numerical tests because they were so hard but because I had a technical fault they have let me do them again, which has probably saved my arse. I need to revise and FAST!! I am going to get a book tonight and then I found a few other jobs to apply for. I am like weird though and it will kill me trying to get pregnant while also looking for jobs that are training based. They just don't really go hand in hand do they?!
> 
> I miss you all and my broadband is still not on.
> 
> I hope you are all well particularly little Rhyko :cloud9:

Hey no I have never read Bronte. :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just finished work! one more day left! just baking sausage rolls :)


----------



## cassie04

Well you see i am not meant to be doing the teaching bit untill september 2012 when baby is meant to be 6-7 months so i am still doing the teaching part of the teaching degree.

I was also going to be attending all the lectures....but now they have sprung 10 days of teaching in which they want us to go into school around my due date.....they told me i can just do these 10 days in september. But now they are saying they have changed their mind and said they want me to do them when im due:shrug:

Anyway i spoke to someone about it and she said i should take a year of absence just because i WILL be doing the 10 days at a later date and she said i should not expect the programme to change around me as it was my choice to have the baby and this is what babies do they mess up things. I explained i am still willing to come in to lectures right up untill my due date cos this is what they requested and after baby, i am still doing the teaching in september and these 10 days they have suddently sprung on us today i am willing to do at a later date and they have told me to leave!:nope:

I then got upset and she went "what are you crying for?" in such a horrible manor she was a right bitch and i said "just cos i feel like im just one big convenience and i have offered to do anything you ask but unfortunatly a school will not accept me at that moment in time but they will at a later date and everything i say to you you just say i think you should leave"

Then we had a heated argument. I explained it will be hard for me to complete my year this time next year because i will live an hour away from the uni and have a baby too.

I also said would someone let me know whether they will agree to me doing my 10 days at a later date cos im alwasys chasing them and noone lets me know what they are going to do with me and she said "well you think of the solutions" i was like i have just your moaning about it!

Anyway....i just feel like they have offered no support WHATSO EVER!:shrug:


----------



## addie25

WOW they were were just horrible Cassie. I would have flat out told them I am sure their are laws regarding this matter and I will be happy to find out what they are!! I get a bit agressive tho when people get like that.


----------



## mummyApril

erm do you guys not stop chatting lol! i have my internet back, some travellers nicked the phone cabling that the phone company had just put in down the road lol! so they spent 2 days putting more in, how cheeky are those travellers! anyway i will be back later but for now im goin to bake! tara x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> erm do you guys not stop chatting lol! i have my internet back, some travellers nicked the phone cabling that the phone company had just put in down the road lol! so they spent 2 days putting more in, how cheeky are those travellers! anyway i will be back later but for now im goin to bake! tara x

MMMM what are you going to bake.


----------



## x-ginge-x

sorry for neglecting you everyone but i havent been using my laptop and its a pain trying to keep up on the bb so have not caught up and sorry if i missed anything important :D just checking in to say im ok :) xxx


----------



## addie25

I don't know if I am craving mashed potatoes or I just want them like a normal person wants something. I have wanted them for a couple days and have not gotten any and I feel fine. Wouldn't a craving need to be satisfied??

I think I will have them with dinner tonight! I wish I could fill my living room up with mashed potatoes and dive into it and eat as I swim LOL :haha:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> WOW they were were just horrible Cassie. I would have flat out told them I am sure their are laws regarding this matter and I will be happy to find out what they are!! I get a bit agressive tho when people get like that.

Thanks addie i just didnt know if i was out of order cos im hormonal....but im literally willing to do ANYTHING i have even arranged for dave to take time off work whenever baby has arrived so i can go to my 2 hour lectures (there is only 4 after babies due date) so i dont miss a lecture (obviously if i have a simple pregnancy) i just physically cant be accepted by a school while im 35-40 weeks so i will have to do that bit later so because of that i have to leave!

I need to find out if i have any rights but i cant find anything for pregnant university students!


----------



## addie25

mmmmmmmm mashed potatoes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

CASSIE I am not sure what the rights are for pregnant students but does it fall under disabled?? Or is that a stupid thought? Bc after you have a baby you are not allowed to do anything for 4 weeks and 8 weeks if it is a c-section


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> CASSIE I am not sure what the rights are for pregnant students but does it fall under disabled?? Or is that a stupid thought? Bc after you have a baby you are not allowed to do anything for 4 weeks and 8 weeks if it is a c-section

i know! i dont know their just seems to be rules about their in the workplace but i think a uni would be different. the uni originally said i would be ok as long as my attendance doesnt drop below 80% and i do my teaching in september 2012. Which is what we agreed. And now i have 10 teaching days around when i am due and no school will have me because obviosuly i could go into labour so what am i meant to do?! other than do these 10 days later:cry:


----------



## Essie

Cassie, I can't believe the lack of support from your uni. You surely can't be the first student ever to fall pregnant. Do you have a placement liaison person you could speak to (unless that was the unhelpful woman you already spoke to)? I do think it's unreasonable, they should be willing to come to some compromise over it. I know on my course several people fell pregnant and had to do placements at slightly different times to the rest of us, although maybe placements work very differently between nursing and teaching?


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Hey addie - I saw this and thought of you


Crunchie -you been shoppin again girl lol!!! Also did you see zebra Nate??



mummyApril said:


> erm do you guys not stop chatting lol! i have my internet back, some travellers nicked the phone cabling that the phone company had just put in down the road lol! so they spent 2 days putting more in, how cheeky are those travellers! anyway i will be back later but for now im goin to bake! tara x


:haha:naughty are'nt they i saw something about it on the news didnt realise it was by you:wacko:did you post pictures of your baking with your sis?



x-ginge-x said:


> sorry for neglecting you everyone but i havent been using my laptop and its a pain trying to keep up on the bb so have not caught up and sorry if i missed anything important :D just checking in to say im ok :) xxx

:hugs:hi ginge we have missed you on her how are you? Any old/new romances going on?:kiss:

Well we didnt get to baby clinic just the supermarket and the park have a story about fireman to tell you laters :winkwink:
Off to sort screamy out before spin and get him ready for OH when he gets home they are having a bonding night:thumbup:bathtime feed bedtime all with daddy!!!
And mummy is getting mackeral stuffed with garlic & chilli with um dunno chips/jacket spud!?? all cooked for her by daddy too about time i say!!!

Jaynie baby trains are bit expensive for these current mat leave wage situations so i think i would drive but im still undecided to be fair as mr s creamer isnt himself this week can ya pm me your mob num and i will let ya know if ya can bear with me chick!!

cassie i agree with jaynie but they certainly should be more supportive huni:hugs:

hi trin,b:hugs::kiss:

clare woohooooooooooooooooo for last day at work tomorrow!!
I tried to find you on FB but i think i found wrong person :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Cassie, I can't believe the lack of support from your uni. You surely can't be the first student ever to fall pregnant. Do you have a placement liaison person you could speak to (unless that was the unhelpful woman you already spoke to)? I do think it's unreasonable, they should be willing to come to some compromise over it. I know on my course several people fell pregnant and had to do placements at slightly different times to the rest of us, although maybe placements work very differently between nursing and teaching?

I dont think it does really! The uni agreed make sure my absence doesnt drop to less than 80% and do my placement in september 2012....this was fine. But today they have chucked a 10 day placement to which i can do up to 3/10 days (by the 3rd day i will be 35 weeks) but the other 7 a school wont accept me to be in. I spoke to the placement guy and he said dont worry we woud just add the missed 7 days to your placement in september 2012. But the lecturers say it is going to ruin my lectures because they want us to practice what they teach us in the lecture in the school....but i can do that in september!??! So she said i should just leave really!

Daves mum says they have to do support me and as long as i do my placement, attend my lectures and do the 10 days a different time i should be able to finish!

I just put on Facebook my status as "is tired an fed up and would really like the university to be nice and help me finish my degree rather than try and shove me to one side because i am pregnant!" and loads of people have commented saying they cant beleive they wont just add them days onto my september placement!:cry:

I dont know what rights i have! but Daves mum is going to write them a letter on the weekend and remind them of my end of the bargain and what they should be doing to support me!


----------



## cassie04

Sorry if i seem a bit dozed out im just so stressed and trying to the best thing and so bloody willing and i am BLOODY HORMONAL TODAY!

:Hi: ginge! how are you doing?

Glad Nate is good and about to have a lovely night with daddy :cloud9: your tea sounds delish!

Clare- I am so bloody happy for you!:happydance: you deserve your maternity leave! i know how releived you were to finish! :hugs: Enjoy your last day!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie they seem to be quite nasty to me :shrug: Uni isn't school, it's not about ticking boxes, but about becoming a mature and educated and skilled citizen, and there's no more enriching an experience (_especially_ for a potential teacher) than having one's own children. You should be getting extra marks for it. Maybe my ideals of education are oldfashioned in this but the Uni should be rallying to help you in my book. Exams and education shouldn't be a competition, it's not like you're trying to cheat anyone, and it makes me a bit angry when education becomes a device of power. Could you take this year off and take off where you left off next year so you simply don't have to deal with all this crap?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tomorrow we shall meet *Oliver the olive* :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo Clare sausage rolls. Let me at 'em!

My bolognaise sauce I have simmering smells good though too.


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah there kinda is a romance going on right now....between me and the guy i went to school with....the one who i oopsd with last week :wacko: the outcome of this month should be interesting......watch me turn out pregnant this month!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

Ollie ze olive. :awww:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Aw, Cassie :hugs: i hate u are having such a difficult time. That woman had no right to be nasty to you regardless of her opinions, which she should have kept to herself! i really hope you can come to a resolution wth them soon. u defintely don't need this stress.


----------



## Crunchie

Lol Hayley .... I think I have the delayed shopping bug.... I think if you are team yellow you can not help but go a little shopping mad after the event !!! Nate looked gorgeous 

Hey all x hope you have all had a good day


----------



## newbie_ttc

hiya molly! :wave: miss u tons! how are u and the handsome Leo getting along these days?


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> yeah there kinda is a romance going on right now....between me and the guy i went to school with....the one who i oopsd with last week :wacko: the outcome of this month should be interesting......watch me turn out pregnant this month!!!

have u got a pic so we can nose :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

noooo hes farrrr too shy just yet, to say hes 6ft5 hes a real softy :haha: dont tell him i said that :lol:


----------



## Essie

Cassie :hugs: Glad Daves mum is going to help you write a letter. Are there are student reps at your uni you can speak to? Or are you a member of a teachers union (I don't know if teaching students join, we did as student nurses) they might be able to help you if uni continue to be difficult.

Hayley, sounds like you've got a good night planned. Hope Nate and daddy enjoy their bonding time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> yeah there kinda is a romance going on right now....between me and the guy i went to school with....the one who i oopsd with last week :wacko: the outcome of this month should be interesting......watch me turn out pregnant this month!!!

did you use something when u oppsd last week or is that why its an oppss:haha:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Cassie they seem to be quite nasty to me :shrug: Uni isn't school, it's not about ticking boxes, but about becoming a mature and educated and skilled citizen, and there's no more enriching an experience (_especially_ for a potential teacher) than having one's own children. You should be getting extra marks for it. Maybe my ideals of education are oldfashioned in this but the Uni should be rallying to help you in my book. Exams and education shouldn't be a competition, it's not like you're trying to cheat anyone, and it makes me a bit angry when education becomes a device of power. Could you take this year off and take off where you left off next year so you simply don't have to deal with all this crap?

I know! i feel like throwing in the towel but it will be just too bloody hard going to uni next year becaus it is an hours drive and I will have to sort child care out for bambino! Some people who went to my uni and were pregnant said they were the same with them but you just have to keep on fighting and working hard and there is nothing they can do regardless if they would prefer you to leave. I just wrote an email to a lecturer who had a baby while at uni saying i just want to know what the uni are happy with me doing WHILE pregnant in order to pass the year. Least this way i can have it in writing then if they fail me because im doing the 10 days at a later date I have proof i have kept my end of the bargain!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cassie they seem to be quite nasty to me :shrug: Uni isn't school, it's not about ticking boxes, but about becoming a mature and educated and skilled citizen, and there's no more enriching an experience (_especially_ for a potential teacher) than having one's own children. You should be getting extra marks for it. Maybe my ideals of education are oldfashioned in this but the Uni should be rallying to help you in my book. Exams and education shouldn't be a competition, it's not like you're trying to cheat anyone, and it makes me a bit angry when education becomes a device of power. Could you take this year off and take off where you left off next year so you simply don't have to deal with all this crap?
> 
> I know! i feel like throwing in the towel but it will be just too bloody hard going to uni next year becaus it is an hours drive and I will have to sort child care out for bambino! Some people who went to my uni and were pregnant said they were the same with them but you just have to keep on fighting and working hard and there is nothing they can do regardless if they would prefer you to leave. I just wrote an email to a lecturer who had a baby while at uni saying i just want to know what the uni are happy with me doing WHILE pregnant in order to pass the year. Least this way i can have it in writing then if they fail me because im doing the 10 days at a later date I have proof i have kept my end of the bargain!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooo yes if there's one thing I've learnt in life (with work and divorces etc) it's to get things in writing so people can't arbitarily change the rules :thumbup: And it's true that childcare when you're not actually working to have the money for it isn't easy. But I'm sure things will work out somehow, you just need to find someone at the uni who will support you and investigate your case from a distance, like Essie said a student rep or union member or whoever :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

im still trying to decide whether its an oops, i hadnt realised where i was in cycle and it landed that weekend, was worrying me and he noticed there was something wrong...which surprised me so i told him and he looked worried at first and then kinda relaxed about it....and nor did it stop him either if you know what i mean lol


----------



## mummyApril

is 37.2 temp for baby bad? im worried James is overheated he has been irritable all afternoon and hasnt slept since 1 we went for a walk and to get the girls could he have heatstroke, iv been feeding him loads of water and he has no clothes on him im really worried


----------



## mummyApril

i might call doctor ...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie have you read ANY of the classics? Bronte and the like? It revolutionised reading for me, not long ago...
> 
> I'm time wasting. Failed the online numerical tests because they were so hard but because I had a technical fault they have let me do them again, which has probably saved my arse. I need to revise and FAST!! I am going to get a book tonight and then I found a few other jobs to apply for. I am like weird though and it will kill me trying to get pregnant while also looking for jobs that are training based. They just don't really go hand in hand do they?!
> 
> I miss you all and my broadband is still not on.
> 
> I hope you are all well particularly little Rhyko :cloud9:

Goodluck with what sound like really scary things, online tests :argh: I don't think you're weird, you can't put life on hold to make babies. Hope you find a job to your liking:thumbup: 

AND...do you have a particular colour scheme/theme to your new house? Like 70's pop, or cosy country cottage, or Manhattan cool or something?


----------



## mummyApril

i dont want to google :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> is 37.2 temp for baby bad? im worried James is overheated he has been irritable all afternoon and hasnt slept since 1 we went for a walk and to get the girls could he have heatstroke, iv been feeding him loads of water and he has no clothes on him im really worried

Don't worry April that's a normal evening temp for a baby, their temp goes up in the course of the day. From 38 is considered a mild fever, so a baby paracetomol and see how it goes over the next 24hrs, and anything from 39 is a high fever and needs baby paracetomol and a doc visit if it doesn't go away. 37.2 is absolutely fine:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

hi ladies

Sorry I'm sucking so badly at keeping up, I am just EXHAUSTICATED!

Got home from work and had a snooze, have woken up feeling less awake than before!

B Tomorrow we have Olives. Puke!

LUNA awesome news about Rhyko being home very soon, I bet you just can't WAIT to finally be living a 'normal' life with your new born.

Jaynie how's work? 

MOLLY How is Mr Leo? Why the lack of photos??!!!

KITTEH I miss you! Glad you're having such an amazing time. Your mum is going to be on :cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9: with both her girls with both THEIR girls!!

Trin I bet you're loving all the pink, you must post photos so we can see what loot you're getting!

HAYLEY Sorry Nate is being a ScreamyPants and hope you do get over to see Jay tomorrow. I'm WellJel

Hello and sorry everyone else!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Bethany i got so worried maybe he was just hot x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I LOVE OLIVES SARACHKA! :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I LOVE OLIVES SARACHKA! :munch:

I don't! I'm also trying to figure out the size difference between a raspberry and an olive!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> thankyou Bethany i got so worried maybe he was just hot x

:hugs:

It was really hot weather here today too, I think there were many grouchy overheated babies across Europe today!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE OLIVES SARACHKA! :munch:
> 
> I don't! I'm also trying to figure out the size difference between a raspberry and an olive!Click to expand...

The raspberries in my garden are bigger than olives. I never understand the Navel Orange to Onion transition- for me a navel orange is bigger than your average medium onion:shrug: And as for the banana, well the banana is just ridiculous :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And it goes from a canteloup melon to a banana! :saywhat:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Bethany i got so worried maybe he was just hot x
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> It was really hot weather here today too, I think there were many grouchy overheated babies across Europe today!Click to expand...

yes thats definitely what hes been like hes naked now, had a feed and is not crying now even got a smile i hate the worry :(


----------



## mummyApril

Addie im baking chocolate brownie cheesecake


----------



## mummyApril

hayley what did it say on the news? lol dad thinks its the dale farm lot.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> And it goes from a canteloup melon to a banana! :saywhat:

Think it's done on length of the average fruit/vegetable. Banana always seemed :wacko: to me though


----------



## mummyApril

spoke too soon about James not crying :(


----------



## mummyApril

i suppose its because hes had like half hour sleep since 12? thats a long time to be awake! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Bethany i got so worried maybe he was just hot x
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> It was really hot weather here today too, I think there were many grouchy overheated babies across Europe today!Click to expand...
> 
> yes thats definitely what hes been like hes naked now, had a feed and is not crying now even got a smile i hate the worry :(Click to expand...

I know it's horrible isn't it. I took Holly's temp last night before bed since she was crying (she was massively overtired which can make her grizzly, but I wanted to double check since she had a nasty nappy rash flare up at the same time and you never know) and it was 37.2 (snap!) so I was reassured that it was just overtiredness! And when she was ickle I read in my book about the temp being higher in the evening, since like you I was unsure if it was too high or not so had to check!

I keep hearing about the Dale Farm people on my English Wireless!


----------



## Mollykins

Why is it every time I have a mo to talk here all I get out is a hello before I must dash off again? :dohh:


----------



## Essie

April, Lyra gets really grouchy if she gets too tired. I ended up having to put her in her car seat and cover the hood with a muslin square to block out the light and make her sleep. I felt a bit bad doing it but it worked almost instantly. Little James is probably just a bit hot and tired :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i suppose its because hes had like half hour sleep since 12? thats a long time to be awake! x

It's often the way that the less they sleep in the day, the worse they settle at night!:wacko: And if I put LO to bed at 6pm she 'reads' quietly and then falls asleep really easily, and if I leave it a bit late and she's in bed at nearer to 7pm I hear alot more fidgeting and clunking about going on in her cot :crib:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Why is it every time I have a mo to talk here all I get out is a hello before I must dash off again? :dohh:

:haha: You need to get a babysitter Molly, so you can have an evening of BnB! Imagine the babysitter next to you on the sofa, and you're like, "oh no I'm not actually leaving the house to go out anywhere, I just need some undivided BnB time" :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> April, Lyra gets really grouchy if she gets too tired. I ended up having to put her in her car seat and cover the hood with a muslin square to block out the light and make her sleep. I felt a bit bad doing it but it worked almost instantly. Little James is probably just a bit hot and tired :hugs:

My mum brought us a charity shop pram over and we used it when Holly was ickle as a 'house pram' and pushed Holly around the house in it to send her off for her naps and if she wouldn't settle in the evening:haha: Worked a treat:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed now lasses (and lads, little baby turtle lads!) 

Luna big kiss to you and Rhyko (and your dishy dh :haha:) :kiss: and I hope you've had a good day pumping milk :hugs:

Nighty night all xxxxxxxxx 

Just remembered Trin's at the ballet tonight, how posh is that? Wel Jel!! HOPE IT WAS FAB TRIN :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Why is it every time I have a mo to talk here all I get out is a hello before I must dash off again? :dohh:
> 
> :haha: You need to get a babysitter Molly, so you can have an evening of BnB! Imagine the babysitter next to you on the sofa, and you're like, "oh no I'm not actually leaving the house to go out anywhere, I just need some undivided BnB time" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: too right. I'm going to try and see how much it'll cost me to get my lappy fixed. This limited bnb time is not doing it for me. :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Sleep well B.


----------



## x-ginge-x

and :blush: no we didn't use anything, i don't get on very well with condoms :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

April, Rhyko gets his temp taken every several hours, and I have seen it be 37.2 before and no one batted an eye. I think it's a perfectly fine temp! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed now lasses (and lads, little baby turtle lads!)
> 
> Luna big kiss to you and Rhyko (and your dishy dh :haha:) :kiss: and I hope you've had a good day pumping milk :hugs:
> 
> Nighty night all xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Just remembered Trin's at the ballet tonight, how posh is that? Wel Jel!! HOPE IT WAS FAB TRIN :thumbup:

Good night love! :kiss: Sleep well!

I've got some cute pictures of Mr Dishy holding Rhyko I'll post in a mo. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Here's daddy and baby!


Here's DH and my mom and dad (cheesy staged picture taken by me :haha:):


And just for fun:


----------



## LunaLady

Gosh, I can't wait for that tape and tube to get off his little face!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mollykins

Oh what a sweet boy Luna. :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Oh what a sweet boy Luna. :cloud9:

yeah her husband's hot, right?! :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

BED TIME. Gotta get my sleep to transition from a delicious fruit to a nasty fruitslashveg!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh what a sweet boy Luna. :cloud9:
> 
> yeah her husband's hot, right?! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Essie

Aww Rhyko is so gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

DH and I just managed to find the 'Lyra' constellation :) we looked before but couldn't see it but I managed to spot it right above our house.


----------



## mummyApril

Hes asleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

so cute Luna what a treasure x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooooo :hi:

I'm back from the ballet. DH is still at his work dinner so I got our armed response company to give me an escort home. Zeus scared the poor guard who came in to open up but he was very disciplined and listened to me

Going to catch up now


----------



## mummyApril

so sorry for pinning you Trin i didnt know you were at a ballet :/ hope i didnt disturb you x


----------



## mummyApril

happy onion day!


----------



## x-ginge-x

B!!! how its made has just shown how they make kites!! thought of you :D


----------



## addie25

April I am glad he is sleeping now, it is prob just the heat. Good job not using the nasty google. :thumbup:



LunaLady said:


> Here's daddy and baby!
> 
> 
> Here's DH and my mom and dad (cheesy staged picture taken by me :haha:):
> 
> 
> And just for fun:

Great pictures he looks so relaxed with his daddy :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've discovered a rather tasty thing, aubergine pate :thumbup: I like my pate so it's nice to have a sustitute. Having some HAM and wheaty crackers with it :munch:
> 
> Essie my results are ready tomorrow evening but the lab is near the pool so I think I'll get them Sat after baby swimmers. Otherwise it's a long walk there and back that I'd rather combine at least with swimming

Is that like babaganoush? I loooove aubergine :munch:

I must go get my bloods done tomorrow. I keep putting it off then I heard there was a lab tech strike, but I'm getting blood results from patients so they must be working



HollyMonkey said:


> Wow Trin I've never been to a ballet, I'd love to one day :cloud9:

It was lovely. Very lively and light and the dancers were amazing

https://www.playhousecompany.com/whatson/DonQuixote/AngelaMalan.jpg



newbie_ttc said:


> Aw, Cassie :hugs: i hate u are having such a difficult time. That woman had no right to be nasty to you regardless of her opinions, which she should have kept to herself! i really hope you can come to a resolution wth them soon. u defintely don't need this stress.

I second this. I think they are being absolutely horrid. If you had a prior agreement they should stick to it



LunaLady said:


> Gosh, I can't wait for that tape and tube to get off his little face!!!!!!!1

Arbitrary thing to quote :haha: But I wanted to say he looks gorgeous and you are doing so well :thumbup::hugs:



mummyApril said:


> so sorry for pinning you Trin i didnt know you were at a ballet :/ hope i didnt disturb you x

No, it didn't disturb me - phone was on silent. I don't mind at all


----------



## TrinityMom

Don't know what time DH will be home. They only ordered at 10. I can't go to bed with him not here. I feel safe enough - especially with Zeus at my feet

DH's work friend has been losing weight and bruising easily and when he changed a tyre a few months ago he broke a rib by leaning on the jack. I said that it's not normal and he really should see a dr because it worst case scenario it sounds like leukaemia to me. Anyway, he came to work today looking grey and they sent him to the dr and he has been admitted for tests for leuk :nope: Didn't want to be right about this one. He has a very young wife - around 23 - and they have an 18 month old :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

(very belated) ONION DAY CELEBRATION
https://rookery.s3.amazonaws.com/896000/896258_5992_625x1000.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

I meant to comment earlier Addie, the cf video popped up because you must have googles cf at some stage and they somehow keep track of your searches and then give you related videos and links and google ads etc


----------



## TrinityMom

Now I'm just talking to myself :wacko:

Going to read my book til DH gets home

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> (very belated) ONION DAY CELEBRATION
> https://rookery.s3.amazonaws.com/896000/896258_5992_625x1000.jpg

YAY for onions!!!!! 


TrinityMom said:


> I meant to comment earlier Addie, the cf video popped up because you must have googles cf at some stage and they somehow keep track of your searches and then give you related videos and links and google ads etc

That makes sense. I am scared to look anything up on google that starts with a c or an s bc I looked up skyscraper and it came up. Oh and funny DH goes "well how did you spell skyscraper did you spell it with a C" Does he think I am an idiot :haha::haha: Hes so funny. Today he sent me an award saying best wife award! I wrote back my acceptance speech and he was cracking up. We r a very odd couple LOL!!


----------



## addie25

Trin I am so sorry about your friend. I hope it turns out to be something else.


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie I wasn't aware of a prior agreement or I forgot. I just thought it was part of the course and always had been. I think in this case they are being mean and I don't know how they think it's acceptable, like they are trying to control you! 

Trin :awww: I love Zeus :cloud9: - it's VERY late there for you.

B I am doing PYCHOMETRIC numeracy, literacy and work styles :nope: got a practice book for the numeracy tonight! The house is naturally oldy terrace with original features (fire place, castings, arches) but we are quite cosmo :haha: I have a black glass dining room table) and I love table... 

Hayley I'll message you my number now. 

Addie is your address in the inner sanctum? I HAVE to send you something. I used to think it was all cliched but I genuinely love the Bronte's I am obsessed like I am with Harry Potter...


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Cassie I wasn't aware of a prior agreement or I forgot. I just thought it was part of the course and always had been. I think in this case they are being mean and I don't know how they think it's acceptable, like they are trying to control you!
> 
> Trin :awww: I love Zeus :cloud9: - it's VERY late there for you.
> 
> B I am doing PYCHOMETRIC numeracy, literacy and work styles :nope: got a practice book for the numeracy tonight! The house is naturally oldy terrace with original features (fire place, castings, arches) but we are quite cosmo :haha: I have a black glass dining room table) and I love table...
> 
> Hayley I'll message you my number now.
> 
> Addie is your address in the inner sanctum? I HAVE to send you something. I used to think it was all cliched but I genuinely love the Bronte's I am obsessed like I am with Harry Potter...

Hey yes my address is there. Really you love it as much as Harry Potter. I am sure I will 2 then since I LOVEEEEEEEE HARRY POTTER!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I missed loads off your little bit in that post :dohh: happy onion day!

I truly hope you are wrong :nope:. I have an ex who's dad had luekemia twice - lucky man to be alive...


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> (very belated) ONION DAY CELEBRATION
> https://rookery.s3.amazonaws.com/896000/896258_5992_625x1000.jpg

I was looking for this earlier! :haha: happy, happy opinion day to you! (that sounds so odd, doesn't it?) :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

It's nothing like Harry Potter just they had that addictiveness that you both love and hate about reading a good book :haha:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> It's nothing like Harry Potter just they had that addictiveness that you both love and hate about reading a good book :haha:

Sounds GREAT!!!

OMG my neighbor told my mom she did IVF and had 2 eggs put in her and both eggs split!!!!! She had quads u know how rare that is. I really still think I am having one and at most 2. It is taking 4ever to get to the 10th of OCTOBER!!


----------



## addie25

OMG you ever see Cast Away with Tom Hanks!! It was on in another movie yesterday where he was in the water screaming for Wilson. So sad I need to watch that again soon.


----------



## mummyApril

i must go to sleep now sleep well turts x


----------



## firstbaby25

I haven't seen it no... I never fancied it - I watch more films now we have our own space and all... 

:hi: Newbs - how are you? 

I have a HALF day tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April! Sleep well chicken! 

Ginge - forgot to say before I hope you are happy whoever he is :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

A couple pictures for Auntie Kit!

Here's Rhyko in the little sleeper you sent! He's so happy to have it - the preemie clothes in the NICU are far too small! :thumbup:



Squashing his face :haha:


----------



## addie25

Omg pregnancy is gross!! Hormones kicked i worked myself up and I was so mad as I was eating dinner and I coughed and that cough turned into throwing up on my dinner n hair n that turned into laughing followed my 10 min of crying!! I'm very confused rt now lol.


----------



## addie25

Amazing pictures he looks so cute!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

last day at work :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:yipee: Clare! Fabbo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ollie eats ze olive

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ACm5Moyi_QI/SjFzaR59s5I/AAAAAAAACpg/pFZAwPV2_x0/s200/Monkey+Eating.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Here's daddy and baby!

Ooo, Luna's DH!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/langue-a-terre-284902.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> B!!! how its made has just shown how they make kites!! thought of you :D

Kite making is deffo something I'm going to get into one day:thumbup: Forgot to say yesterday that I hope this is the start of a lovely romance with your tall man:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> DH and I just managed to find the 'Lyra' constellation :) we looked before but couldn't see it but I managed to spot it right above our house.

We found a couple of Holly bushes in our garden! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN! I owe you an onion coloured apology!! Every week I screw up your fruit and congratulate the wrong product, and yesterday I forgot, AND it was niggling me all day that I'd forgotten to do something and I realise now it was that! Happy belated onion day! Feel free to ignore my olive for a few days:thumbup: 

The ballet looks like it was amazing! And the aubergine paté is stuff I found in the Bio aisle at the local store, in a pot, made by _Bjorg_, overpriced but quite nommy!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning love doves

Woken up so sick :( Raging sore throat and tingly nose...not fun but I'll live. I ended up going to bed at 1am so I'm taking it easy this morning. It's break up day so I'm watching rugby then fetching Ch'ien, going to work, fetching Toine, seeing my last patient then fetching my mom and going pink shopping with her

Hope you're all having a fab friday. Ch'ien gets his academic merit today :happydance:and B and Sez have OLIVES!!!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TRIN! I owe you an onion coloured apology!! Every week I screw up your fruit and congratulate the wrong product, and yesterday I forgot, AND it was niggling me all day that I'd forgotten to do something and I realise now it was that! Happy belated onion day! Feel free to ignore my olive for a few days:thumbup:
> 
> The ballet looks like it was amazing! And the aubergine paté is stuff I found in the Bio aisle at the local store, in a pot, made by _Bjorg_, overpriced but quite nommy!

:haha: Please don't stress! You always remember I'm changing fruit and I can't keep track of what's next until I've posted something and checked my ticker :blush: Yesterday was so busy I even forgot til late last night


----------



## Sarachka

*O-LIVE-YOU Beffanyyyyyyyyy!!!!*


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> last day at work :yipee:

YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *O-LIVE-YOU Beffanyyyyyyyyy!!!!*

O-live U 2 Sarachkins!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/animbisous.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, was it you who only fed baby an ounce then stopped for burping? I'm trying it here and he is getting so mad at me! :haha: at least it seems to be working...he's not vomming up everything that way.

Good morning Sez, B, and Trin. :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aubergine paté :thumbup:

https://www.bjorg.fr/produits/preparation-repas/tartinables-sales/images/terrine-aubergine.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning.

Happy Olive day preggy twins.

Off for a potato cake before my HALF day. :munch: I love potato cakes!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had to give Holly a shower, she'd done such a sticky poo the wipes wouldn't get it off! :shock: 

I'm going to Paris today to meet my friend who 'dumped' me a year or so back. I hope she's not emotionally complicated, I can't be bothered with all that. I might go in early since where we're meeting is near some great shops, for example a massive baby and kids Gap, a huge Benetton, loads of droolsome shoe shops and stationers etc. And it's glorious sunny weather and I haven't been shopping in Paris for AGES! I'll sit down alot in cafés to rest too and spend a fortune on Perrier water :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

I've just popped on to say happpppppppy olive day B and Sarah!!!!!! whoop whoop! Il be on later to admire your olives!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie are you and Hayley meeting today? Have a fab time if you are!! Wel Jel!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> I've just popped on to say happpppppppy olive day B and Sarah!!!!!! whoop whoop! Il be on later to admire your olives!

Thanks! They are indeed splendid olives! I believe they're stuffed with red pepper:thumbup: Good luck with your Uni palava today :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off to transform myself from saggy bottoms navel hair mum to chic about town with boots and silk neckerchief and eye make up mum :thumbup:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Decaf time before I head into Paris :coffee: I'm going to pop into my work while I'm there, say hello, since it's near the station. And I'm going to take my brown leather bag with me just in case I stumble across some boots the same colour (it's my B'day soon!) AND I've had a brilliant idea for lunch which shouldn't be too hard to find in a Paris café since it's a popular Toulouse dish and combines my GD requirements AND my processed sausage cravings.... Cassoulet!!!! With a big green salad :thumbup:

https://www.leonfargues.fr/medias/406132_c.jpg

Bisous, have lovely Fridays all :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all and morning to all new fruits and veg this week

Where is that lissy


----------



## Crunchie

Yay claire for ml !!! Remember .... Do not break your waters before you even get to sit down late !!! Xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey ladies and babies me and mr nate are off on a road trip to warrington to meet our very own jaynie baby woohoooooo!!! Wish me luck with my driving!!


----------



## addie25

Happy olive day B and Sarah!!!

I will prob try and go back to sleep. I am almost scared to eat today since that dinner thing last night :dohh: we r going into the city tomorrow to have dinner with family and I hope I don't cough and throw up again I mean it came out of nowhere and I couldn't stop it!!


----------



## Essie

Happy Olive day Sarah and B. 
Ooh have fun Hayley and Jaynie. 

So my antenatal group was supposed to meet at a baby group today and I was the only one who turned up. It was actually nice though because I met loads of other mums who seemed much less cliquey than my normal group :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg works is crazy :hissy: i have SO much to go and i sooo busy :(
roll on 4.30 :) 2 hours 40mins :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Enjoy your last day at work Clare! :dance: Hayley, Jaynie have fun today toots! i wish i could be there to meet dashing young Nate... oh, and u girls too! :haha:

Happy Olive day B and Sarah!! :dance: Sarah, have u gotten a bumpity yet??

CD8 for me, it's almost time, which means I'm hella nervous!! :argh: this morning MJ got a text message and in my sleep i tell him to check it b/c it might be his son, so he does and then says 'how did u know?' in my haze i responded, 'b/c i'm a ....' (I ALMOST said mother!) :cry: be still mine heart, not yet! [-o&lt;

Hiya Crunch, little Lauren :hi: how about a little piccy when u guys have some time. i miss that little angel face :awww:

Luna, big :hug: to you and Rhyko. I love seeing his handsome wittle face 1st thing when i log into fb in the morn! 

Have fantastic Fridays Everyone!! :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Morning all and morning to all new fruits and veg this week
> 
> Where is that lissy

Good point? Maybe she is snuggling with Esme? :baby:


----------



## poas

No such luck. Went for appointment on wednesday and bp was 150/90....tis normally a very low 120/60 so they kept me in, the highest it went was 162/104......I thought the midwife was going to faint! 
Anyway, I came home a few hrs ago, due to bp and slight protein increase in wee I am allowed home for weekend then back in on monday for phase 1 of 'get this baby out' (prostaglandin gel) then phase 2 starts tuesday morning....syntocin drip. 
I am not overjoyed at this, BUT it is better than having it done today which was their original plan (I had stretch and sweep instead!!)
Cervix is still fairly posterior,but she is fully engaged so should be ok.
FIL is being a complete a-hole, saying as I am home for the weekend we should do the 4hr round trip to get (and then take home the next day!)Emma...he wonders why my mum and Ed didn't like this idea?! And is now sulking-AS IF I PLANNED THIS?????? OH has even told him he can go up there on sunday and visit her then if he wants,and given emmas mum's number BUT FIL says no....IT IS TOO MUCH DRIVING FOR HIM?!?!?!
So the next thing we tried to placate with, was the fact that we will have Emma next weekend anyway-but he says he has had enough of waiting around and that they'll probably return to France on thursday or friday......aaaaaaaaaaaaaghhh, no pressure then, I'll just squeeze the baby out, drive to Nottingham and be back in time to prepare a family meal!?!?!
Sorry to return with a rant,but honestly-what a prick! And what a tosser of a week I am having, to use Addie's phrasing :)
Oh and my iron level still only 8.2 after 6infusions....I think I'm all moaned out,love to all!


----------



## cassie04

hi lovely ladies....I've just got back from my swim which was nice.....then done a bit of shopping and then dyed my hair! im just about to start packing for hexham as were going back to see family! 

The thread seems quiet! i bet your all enjoying the sunshine!:thumbup:

Take care and I will no doubt be back on monday!:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh poofucks lissy :( cant imagine how fed up u are now :(


IV FINISHED WORK NOW UNTIL OCTOBER 2012 :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have my blood results and for once it seems (touch wood, cross fingers :dust: etc etc) to be ok. I have 2 pages of all sorts of stuff, most of which I have no idea what they are, so I'll just share the traditional ones!

Hcg- 178498 

iron- 13.6

toxoplasmosis- <3 (negative, >3 is positive)

blood sugar- 82

All the wee stuff was negative too :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow loving the hcg :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh Lissy that's a tosser situation indeed! :hugs: I had those scary BPs with Holly at the hospital too, the nurse thought her machine was on the blink and brought a new one in!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> wow loving the hcg :)

Yeah when I told my dh he sent me a cheeky text saying I should maybe do a high sensitivity hpt tonight just to confirm:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh poofucks lissy :( cant imagine how fed up u are now :(
> 
> 
> IV FINISHED WORK NOW UNTIL OCTOBER 2012 :yipee:

Don' jump up and down like that!! :yipee: Your waters might break!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh poofucks lissy :( cant imagine how fed up u are now :(
> 
> 
> IV FINISHED WORK NOW UNTIL OCTOBER 2012 :yipee:
> 
> Don' jump up and down like that!! :yipee: Your waters might break!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have a nice bubble bath and put my grey jogging bottoms on and chillax. Just LO and me for the weekend, DH is away. So you risk being SPAMMED by moi


----------



## TrinityMom

My mom went shopping mad (especially for Sez who asked for pics)

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317388_10150401624264880_594719879_10168485_877258290_n.jpghttps://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/310639_10150401625834880_594719879_10168488_1895903385_n.jpghttps://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320118_10150401632854880_594719879_10168500_842604169_n.jpghttps://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296450_10150401633789880_594719879_10168502_1404815500_n.jpghttps://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/307100_10150401634789880_594719879_10168507_1943163407_n.jpghttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307784_10150401636094880_594719879_10168508_57096946_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wowser I just used Palmolive AromaTherapy shower gel as bubble bath and it's really really massively bubbly!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif Radio 4 comedy show soon too, ah the strains of Merry England will be coming through the wireless to me in the bath. And there's a tv programme about Nepal tonight which looks interesting so I may watch that with you guys sitting on my lap:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin! Such booty!! I love the slogan "Grandma's little penguin" :haha: Wow you are going to have such fun at playing dolly!!


----------



## TrinityMom

And latest bump pic....looking rather broad :blush:
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301564_10150401770539880_594719879_10169037_1347920345_n.jpg


----------



## Essie

Lyra won't feed. She's clearly hungry, but every time I try to feed her she starts to scream :cry: She's not got a temperature, and she's still having wet nappies but she's just refusing to feed and I can't understand why.


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> No such luck. Went for appointment on wednesday and bp was 150/90....tis normally a very low 120/60 so they kept me in, the highest it went was 162/104......I thought the midwife was going to faint!
> Anyway, I came home a few hrs ago, due to bp and slight protein increase in wee I am allowed home for weekend then back in on monday for phase 1 of 'get this baby out' (prostaglandin gel) then phase 2 starts tuesday morning....syntocin drip.
> I am not overjoyed at this, BUT it is better than having it done today which was their original plan (I had stretch and sweep instead!!)
> Cervix is still fairly posterior,but she is fully engaged so should be ok.
> FIL is being a complete a-hole, saying as I am home for the weekend we should do the 4hr round trip to get (and then take home the next day!)Emma...he wonders why my mum and Ed didn't like this idea?! And is now sulking-AS IF I PLANNED THIS?????? OH has even told him he can go up there on sunday and visit her then if he wants,and given emmas mum's number BUT FIL says no....IT IS TOO MUCH DRIVING FOR HIM?!?!?!
> So the next thing we tried to placate with, was the fact that we will have Emma next weekend anyway-but he says he has had enough of waiting around and that they'll probably return to France on thursday or friday......aaaaaaaaaaaaaghhh, no pressure then, I'll just squeeze the baby out, drive to Nottingham and be back in time to prepare a family meal!?!?!
> Sorry to return with a rant,but honestly-what a prick! And what a tosser of a week I am having, to use Addie's phrasing :)
> Oh and my iron level still only 8.2 after 6infusions....I think I'm all moaned out,love to all!

Oh Lissy I'm so sorry :hugs: His attitude is horrid and so unreasonable! 

And you iron is scary low :nope: I hope they manage to sort it out once Esme is out


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin! Such booty!! I love the slogan "Grandma's little penguin" :haha: Wow you are going to have such fun at playing dolly!!

I know! It's totally random...to continue a theme of randomness :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ch'ien got 8 A's and an academic merit :amartass: I am so proud! :cloud9:

Right, off to cook my veggie stirfry with soya strips :munch:


----------



## newbie_ttc

it is rather quiet. usually after a half day i have at least 10 pgs to read! B, fantastic labs. i hope now u feel a bit more at ease about the lack of sickness and such. Your evening sounds lovely. i've got 4 hrs left in my work day, just returned from lunch. MJ gets off early tonight so i may try starting the SMEP tonight :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

Lissy! i thought for sure u were off having Esme in the woods like Molly! :haha: rest while u can, Esme will be here soon and ignore the old FIL. I have something for him... :trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> it is rather quiet. usually after a half day i have at least 10 pgs to read! B, fantastic labs. i hope now u feel a bit more at ease about the lack of sickness and such. Your evening sounds lovely. i've got 4 hrs left in my work day, just returned from lunch. MJ gets off early tonight so i may try starting the SMEP tonight :-k

It is reassuring, I was so expecting total poofuck and to see levels at 7000 or something, I must be super resistant to hcg :shrug: And it's not even low for the time bracket, they can range from 25 000 to 288 000 from 9-12 weeks. So I'm going to allow myself one evening off worrying:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

FOR YOU NEWBIE!!

https://condomunity.com/wp-content/uploads/catch-the-sperm-1.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just dicovered looking for that pic for Newbie that loads of 'fertilization' video games exist, they're probably fun to play!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i thought that was a game! i'd love to play one! erm... i mean when i get off of course! :blush: thanks b! enjoy your 'night off' :hugs:

nuv u Molly! i see u are in lurk mode. give master Leo and extra squeeze from me!


----------



## TrinityMom

NEWBIE-DOO!
https://www.goodlightscraps.com/content/good_luck/good-luck-5.gif for https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSjx1SFxGDGbTnDIe7ym0RcaV9ZTuNdq8Ei0ruCtxcU6Dd731XeiPGv62w3OA


----------



## Essie

Great lab results B :thumbup: Glad it's eased your worry.

Clare :happydance: for mat leave.

Lissy, I hope your sweep kicks something off over the weekend before your induction on monday :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: Thanks Trin!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie, is Lyra feeding any better? i wish i could offer some input on that one


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie, is Lyra feeding any better? i wish i could offer some input on that one

I ended up taking her into the garden giving her 1oz out of a bottle and then tried her again and she breastfed for a bit. She's still acting hungry but again won't latch. But she's settled at the moment so I'm hoping if i leave her for a bit and then try later she will feed again.

I think she's possibly too hot and over tired. Hopefully she'll have a nap and then feed when she wakes up.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Essie I was meant to say earlier and forgot, Lyra might just not be hungry :shrug: Especially with the heat. You seem to have done the right thing :thumbup: Babies don't starve themselves so worry not :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Essie, is Lyra feeding any better? i wish i could offer some input on that one
> 
> I ended up taking her into the garden giving her 1oz out of a bottle and then tried her again and she breastfed for a bit. She's still acting hungry but again won't latch. But she's settled at the moment so I'm hoping if i leave her for a bit and then try later she will feed again.
> 
> I think she's possibly too hot and over tired. Hopefully she'll have a nap and then feed when she wakes up.Click to expand...

poor muffin, I get fussy when i'm hot and tired too :hugs: i hope she feels better later


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> And latest bump pic....looking rather broad :blush:
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301564_10150401770539880_594719879_10169037_1347920345_n.jpg

Beautiful designer African skirt Trin:cloud9: The bump's not bad either:haha:

:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need a wobble doppler :( April posted her doppler to me today, so not long now. THANKS APRIL! I got a little something for Faye and Angel in Paris today :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello Lovers!

Just a typical evening drive-by posting from me. So insanely tired BUT off work for a week now JOY AND RAPTURE!

I want to know how Jaynie and Hayley's meeting went, and how Holly's lunch with bitchfriend went!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin is your bump different from with the boys? I never really get the bump thing because I had a sticky out bump (which I though was classic boy) but everyone looked at me and said 'girl' whereas I thought a girl bump was more like yours, a kind of bump settling backwards and with longness rather than outness? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hello Lovers!
> 
> Just a typical evening drive-by posting from me. So insanely tired BUT off work for a week now JOY AND RAPTURE!
> 
> I want to know how Jaynie and Hayley's meeting went, and how Holly's lunch with bitchfriend went!!

Awful! It wasn't lunch, just coffee, fortunately lunch was just Holly and me :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovers!
> 
> Just a typical evening drive-by posting from me. So insanely tired BUT off work for a week now JOY AND RAPTURE!
> 
> I want to know how Jaynie and Hayley's meeting went, and how Holly's lunch with bitchfriend went!!
> 
> Awful! It wasn't lunch, just coffee, fortunately lunch was just Holly and me :wacko:Click to expand...

What happened!!??


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm falling asleep playing mahjongg on my laptop. I have a sneaky feeling the chinese characters on the tiles are actually rude words :haha:

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovers!
> 
> Just a typical evening drive-by posting from me. So insanely tired BUT off work for a week now JOY AND RAPTURE!
> 
> I want to know how Jaynie and Hayley's meeting went, and how Holly's lunch with bitchfriend went!!
> 
> Awful! It wasn't lunch, just coffee, fortunately lunch was just Holly and me :wacko:Click to expand...

Edit: nevermind! i'll just wait for details :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin is your bump different from with the boys? I never really get the bump thing because I had a sticky out bump (which I though was classic boy) but everyone looked at me and said 'girl' whereas I thought a girl bump was more like yours, a kind of bump settling backwards and with longness rather than outness? :shrug:

It's hard to tell. I'm all over well-padded so baby just pushes my padding further up and makes it look longer i think :shrug: Never got the bump thing either. I had a granny argue with me in the shopping queue when I was pregnant with Tarq saying it was a girl and the scans were wrong :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovers!
> 
> Just a typical evening drive-by posting from me. So insanely tired BUT off work for a week now JOY AND RAPTURE!
> 
> I want to know how Jaynie and Hayley's meeting went, and how Holly's lunch with bitchfriend went!!
> 
> Awful! It wasn't lunch, just coffee, fortunately lunch was just Holly and me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> What happened!!??Click to expand...

Ohhh all a bit complicated to go into really, accused of emotional neglect basically but in the most irrational kind of way, I fail to understand any of it. LO was in fits of hysterical laughter and sprinting around and climbing on the sofas and demanding tickles the whole time- added a very surreal touch to our meeting. She thought it was marvellous fun! I'm too simple a soul (and too old!) to get into emotional conflict with friends, I reserve that for menfolk:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin is your bump different from with the boys? I never really get the bump thing because I had a sticky out bump (which I though was classic boy) but everyone looked at me and said 'girl' whereas I thought a girl bump was more like yours, a kind of bump settling backwards and with longness rather than outness? :shrug:
> 
> It's hard to tell. I'm all over well-padded so baby just pushes my padding further up and makes it look longer i think :shrug: Never got the bump thing either. I had a granny argue with me in the shopping queue when I was pregnant with Tarq saying it was a girl and the scans were wrong :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Why get an expensive gender scan when you can just ask a passing granny what colour you should paint the nursery? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trinno :hugs: xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nearly chose a frog's legs starter today but I wasn't sure if pregnant women should eat frog :-k


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> My mom went shopping mad (especially for Sez who asked for pics)
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317388_10150401624264880_594719879_10168485_877258290_n.jpghttps://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/310639_10150401625834880_594719879_10168488_1895903385_n.jpghttps://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320118_10150401632854880_594719879_10168500_842604169_n.jpghttps://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296450_10150401633789880_594719879_10168502_1404815500_n.jpghttps://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/307100_10150401634789880_594719879_10168507_1943163407_n.jpghttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307784_10150401636094880_594719879_10168508_57096946_n.jpg

WOW what amazing outfits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!

B great news on your levels. Now you can relax a little :hugs:

Newbie is it time to catch the sperm!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovers!
> 
> Just a typical evening drive-by posting from me. So insanely tired BUT off work for a week now JOY AND RAPTURE!
> 
> I want to know how Jaynie and Hayley's meeting went, and how Holly's lunch with bitchfriend went!!
> 
> Awful! It wasn't lunch, just coffee, fortunately lunch was just Holly and me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> What happened!!??Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh all a bit complicated to go into really, accused of emotional neglect basically but in the most irrational kind of way, I fail to understand any of it. LO was in fits of hysterical laughter and sprinting around and climbing on the sofas and demanding tickles the whole time- added a very surreal touch to our meeting. She thought it was marvellous fun! I'm too simple a soul (and too old!) to get into emotional conflict with friends, I reserve that for menfolk:shrug:Click to expand...

that's so bizarre b. why the heck did she invite you to lunch just to rehash something that is over and done with. like u said, at a certain point women should realize they are too old for certain silly things. i hope she didn't upset u with all that nonsense! :hugs: B? emotionally neglectful?? :rofl: hard to imagine :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Today I went to my moms and enjoyed a couple nice walks with her and the dogs. Now I am home. DH should be here in 2 1/2 hours :happydance::happydance: Today I had a bit of pinching in my boobs and my nipples changed color. They got lighter tho?? Thought they were supposed to get darker. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovers!
> 
> Just a typical evening drive-by posting from me. So insanely tired BUT off work for a week now JOY AND RAPTURE!
> 
> I want to know how Jaynie and Hayley's meeting went, and how Holly's lunch with bitchfriend went!!
> 
> Awful! It wasn't lunch, just coffee, fortunately lunch was just Holly and me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> What happened!!??Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh all a bit complicated to go into really, accused of emotional neglect basically but in the most irrational kind of way, I fail to understand any of it. LO was in fits of hysterical laughter and sprinting around and climbing on the sofas and demanding tickles the whole time- added a very surreal touch to our meeting. She thought it was marvellous fun! I'm too simple a soul (and too old!) to get into emotional conflict with friends, I reserve that for menfolk:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> that's so bizarre b. why the heck did she invite you to lunch just to rehash something that is over and done with. like u said, at a certain point women should realize they are too old for certain silly things. i hope she didn't upset u with all that nonsense! :hugs: B? emotionally neglectful?? :rofl: hard to imagine :shrug:Click to expand...

I did get upset, and a bit angry too to be honest, I don't generally get treated like a turd by my friends. But hey ho, I also got bored with it all very quickly too :shrug: And she ignored Holly which was hurtful :nope:


----------



## addie25

B what happened who is being unkind!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Oh b! :hugs: I'm sorry bitchface got to you. she has to be a nasty woman, how can anyone ignore Holly, she's an absolute doll. she sounds very miserable, and u know the saying, misery loves company and unfortunately she chose u today. shake that negativity off and come get some turtle lovin! :friends:
https://www.pennyparker2.com/turtle.gif https://www.blueliondesigns.net/images/Turtle-love.jpg

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi addie :wave: missed ya today, but glad u had a pleasant time with your mom. i thought they were suppsoed to get darker too. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Newbie!! I had a fun day but glad to be home relaxing. What did you do today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie it's a former close friend of mine, we met up for the first time in a long time today and it was not the joyous reunion I'd been hoping for!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie it's a former close friend of mine, we met up for the first time in a long time today and it was not the joyous reunion I'd been hoping for!

Oh no what happened?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww thanks Newbs for my turtle hugs :hugs: And Addie my nipples honestly got darker wayyyy later, like at 7 months!! I've heard it's so baby can see your nipples better to feed!


----------



## addie25

Yea I am not 2 sure why they got lighter?? I guess over time they will get darker :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> :hi: Newbie!! I had a fun day but glad to be home relaxing. What did you do today?

I've been at work all day. my weekend doesn't start for another 90 minutes. here's a pic of me at work, goofing off on bnb

https://fitnessinformation.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/desk.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

here's one of B back when she was a working girl :rofl:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YyqLwnSnkB0/Tc3jHqpoBWI/AAAAAAAABwI/R868FknKutw/s1600/1121235_379e_625x1000.jpg


----------



## addie25

AHAHAHAAAHAHAH THATS 2 FUNNY!!!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

CORRECTION! my weekend starts in 23 minutes! they're letting us go an hour early :yipee: :happydance: it's sad what 60 minutes does to me, eh? :haha: :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

yayayayayayyayyaa :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie, what do u have planned for the weekend? I'm going to visit my little bro who's a freshman in college this fall. we're going to a football game to see him in the band... that and weeing on OPKs and bedding MJ! :haha: :blush:


----------



## Essie

Ended up taking Lyra out in the car to settle her. Drove down some dark country roads so it wasnt too bright and fed her in a lay-by. She's had a little sleep since we got back and a feed. She's still a bit grouchy but I think it's just the heat. We are going to bed now to try and settle her. 

Hope everyone sleeps well :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I guess when someone becomes used to your emotional generosity and it's taken away from them they can get hurt :shrug: But it's the pattern of life with me and all my friends- all those hugs and good times and shared moments as students _have_ to become history, and we transfer our emotional generosity and those hugs and shared moments to our husbands and children and stepchildren, and move away geographically and emotionally from those days, and life does just change like that. Friends become something different, they become an exterior reference and not an interior one to our lives and our thoughts and our souls. And if 2 weeks before my 36th birthday I'm no longer the person I was at 16, or at 26, and my friend is disatisfied with that well she'll just have to trade me in for different model, as she already has :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave:


----------



## addie25

Sounds fun!!! I THINK YOU WILL CATCH IT THIS MONTH!! Tomorrow night we are going into NYC to dinner with family. I have to find an outfit that is loose because I bloat on and off and we are not telling them we are pregnant. Should be fun.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> here's one of B back when she was a working girl :rofl:
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YyqLwnSnkB0/Tc3jHqpoBWI/AAAAAAAABwI/R868FknKutw/s1600/1121235_379e_625x1000.jpg

OMG how embarrasing!!:blush: I told DH not to circulate that pic of me :dohh: He says I look really hot in that pic but I needed my hair done


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's my DH on the pic on the wall behind me :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> here's one of B back when she was a working girl :rofl:
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YyqLwnSnkB0/Tc3jHqpoBWI/AAAAAAAABwI/R868FknKutw/s1600/1121235_379e_625x1000.jpg
> 
> OMG how embarrasing!!:blush: I told DH not to circulate that pic of me :dohh: He says I look really hot in that pic but I needed my hair doneClick to expand...

:rofl: but u have to admit, that's a lovely shade of lipstick you're wearing :haha:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I guess when someone becomes used to your emotional generosity and it's taken away from them they can get hurt :shrug: But it's the pattern of life with me and all my friends- all those hugs and good times and shared moments as students _have_ to become history, and we transfer our emotional generosity and those hugs and shared moments to our husbands and children and stepchildren, and move away geographically and emotionally from those days, and life does just change like that. Friends become something different, they become an exterior reference and not an interior one to our lives and our thoughts and our souls. And if 2 weeks before my 36th birthday I'm no longer the person I was at 16, or at 26, and my friend is disatisfied with that well she'll just have to trade me in for different model, as she already has :sulk:

I have friends like that. Correction, I had friends like that because I just cut them out after a period of time. I am sorry she gave you such a hard time.:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glad Lyra settled Essie :thumbup:

I've got to go to bed- because DH is away I've been playing at being big and clever and going to bed at 11pm instead of 10pm and I'm now suddenly exhausticated!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Sounds fun!!! I THINK YOU WILL CATCH IT THIS MONTH!! Tomorrow night we are going into NYC to dinner with family. I have to find an outfit that is loose because I bloat on and off and we are not telling them we are pregnant. Should be fun.

how cool to live so close to NYC! i hope u guys have fun. we are supposed to be taking a girl trip there in July. if we go I have to look you (and the twins) up!!


----------



## addie25

B I had a friend that traded me in each time I hit a different stage in my life. Got a bf, got engaged, got married, said I was trying for a baby (her response for that was IT BETTER NOT BE AROUND THE TIME I GET MARRIED I DO NOT WANT ANY PREGNANT BRIDESMAIDS!!) She called off that wedding. I finally just cut her out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes it's my favourite lipstick and they're my best pearls :haha:

Good luck with sperm catch!

xxxxxx


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds fun!!! I THINK YOU WILL CATCH IT THIS MONTH!! Tomorrow night we are going into NYC to dinner with family. I have to find an outfit that is loose because I bloat on and off and we are not telling them we are pregnant. Should be fun.
> 
> how cool to live so close to NYC! i hope u guys have fun. we are supposed to be taking a girl trip there in July. if we go I have to look you (and the twins) up!!Click to expand...

YES YOU WILL HAVE TO LOOK ME UP!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good nite essie, and lyra! glad the evening ended well.

I agree B with your thoughts. Real friends should understand the changes that come with growing older and adapt accordingly. if they don't, well, you don't need them. your family is now your nucleus. :thumbup: Goodnight dear :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks addie and newbie, time will tell what becomes of her and me I guess :hugs: I'm off to sleep, have a nice day!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Good nt B :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

i feel totally freaked out! i dont want to say much on here as its not 'private' i might sleep with one eye open! 

Essie James has been the same although hes feeding hes not sleeping without a good shout for ages and we have resulted in the pram and car! it is just too hot for them and hotter tomoro! hope Lyra feeds and rests soon x

Bethany i hope the doppler gets there quick sharp :) and bless u for Angel and Fayes gifts, i was meant to mention earlier, Angel questioned me about where i was sending the doppler and i told her you were having a baby and she told me to tell you congratulations :).

i havent had time to catch up properly as James isnt himself and im shattered but i hope everyone is all good!


----------



## addie25

Omg why r u freaked out send a pm or go onto our private turtle page.


----------



## Essie

Hope everything is okay April x


----------



## mummyApril

Night all x


----------



## Mollykins

April, hope you are doing all right love. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Lyra took a big feed once we went upstairs, put her to bed and she was promptly sick. Finally got her settled about 11 and she slept til 1 when she wanted a cuddle. Now she's up for a feed. It's been quiet on here tonight so hopefully the other turtles babes are behaving.


----------



## Essie

Happy Saturday my turtle chums. What are everyones plans for today? It's supposed to be another scorcher here so we are planning to take Lyra to the seaside. We are going to go early though before it gets too hot and before all the day-trippers arrive and cause chaos on the roads. Then we are having a BBQ with my brother. Hope everyone has a good day whatever your plans are :flower:


----------



## poas

Morning all, Essie my plans are...lay in bed and read or sleep,then go to my mums to see my parents and inlaws-get nagged at not to move, and then have dinner. I hope everyone has a great day, and I'm jealous of your beach excursion :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

I CAN NOW OFFICIALLY SAY IM DUE NEXT MONTH:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn31/UKStevieB/ukstevieb_smilies/tired-sleeping-smiley-4642.gifhows all the turts and turt babies? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Morning all, Essie my plans are...lay in bed and read or sleep,then go to my mums to see my parents and inlaws-get nagged at not to move, and then have dinner. I hope everyone has a great day, and I'm jealous of your beach excursion :)

go for a jog get esme moving :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy my night wasnt too bad, James went to sleep at 11 until 4 40 which is brilliant for him! and then woke at half 7 
iv got a bbq at my dads today as hes off to Canada on Monday so im going to make lemon drizzle, peanut butter cookies and some shortbread for him (he has a sweet tooth lol) 
i was going to make lemon curd but i forgot to buy some jars! so annoyed at that as i wanted to put some lemon curd in some cookies might get Jay to go to asda and get real cheap 18p lemon curd and empty those jars lol 
hope our turt babies cope better in the heat today, Lissy i hope youre ok and not too stressed thinking of you esp in this heat! 
Clare that is going so quickly!! woohoo
im ok Molly will pm you x


----------



## mummyApril

sooo can i have an update on all our turtle children toddlers and babies how are they all? (photos?)
also id like to get them all an x mas pressie so would you mind suggesting something that they like? (mainly the older children (Trin, Molly, Bethany etc) please) least then i wont get them something they will look at and think what the hell haha


----------



## mummyApril

i didnt get a letter for my 6 week visit so i think i will have to ring them up! typical, but i got a letter for his immunisations :( starting 10th oct (which is scan day for our Addie woo hoo) x


----------



## mummyApril

right i must go and bake i will definitely upload photos and an update photos of James :) have a good morning all xx


----------



## Crunchie

Hey all 

I also had Grizzly one yesterday - finally fell asleep at 12 then up at 4 am and then 9 .... Poor thing has no summer outfits so she is just rocking her vest these last few days 

April hope u are ok ! 
Yay for next month claire 

Essie that sounds a lovely plan ! We are off to see my bil in a bit and I have a BBQ tomorrow at the inlaws so all the crazy ( my bil is not crazy it's just SIL ) ) inlaws have a chance to hold Lauren - I have agreed to this to stop them invading my house today 

Xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hey darlings!!

CRUNCH sorry you've got a grizzlepants today

Hollylove what are you and your lovely munky doing today with your girls weekend?


----------



## new mummy2010

HELLO HAPPY SATURDAYS!!!! I met Jaynie yesterday :thumbup::happydance:,i got a little lost :blush:but finally between us we worked it out so wasnt to bad :wacko:Jaynie loved Nate and he had a feed with her :thumbup:which was so nice i never thought an actual turtle would feed my little man:winkwink:We we're very boring as little man was hot & is'nt a fan of the sunshine like Lyra :nope:so we had a stroll to the shop and jaynie treated me to a scrummy big butty and a gorge cake and crispys:thumbup:she also bought Nathanial the most gorgeous unique pressie i will post picture tomorrow THANKS AGAIN JAYNIE IT WAS FAB MEETING YOU !!!!:kiss:


CONGRATS TO BEFFANY AND SEZI ON YOUR OLIVES :happydance::cloud9:








Essie said:


> Happy Olive day Sarah and B.
> Ooh have fun Hayley and Jaynie.
> 
> So my antenatal group was supposed to meet at a baby group today and I was the only one who turned up. It was actually nice though because I met loads of other mums who seemed much less cliquey than my normal group :thumbup:


I want to try mum & babes group but im scared that it might be very ''cliquey'' like you say essie, as around here its either real young mums 16-19 or older mummies 36-40 odd and moi i am in the middle :dohh:




poas said:


> No such luck. Went for appointment on wednesday and bp was 150/90....tis normally a very low 120/60 so they kept me in, the highest it went was 162/104......I thought the midwife was going to faint!
> Anyway, I came home a few hrs ago, due to bp and slight protein increase in wee I am allowed home for weekend then back in on monday for phase 1 of 'get this baby out' (prostaglandin gel) then phase 2 starts tuesday morning....syntocin drip.
> I am not overjoyed at this, BUT it is better than having it done today which was their original plan (I had stretch and sweep instead!!)
> Cervix is still fairly posterior,but she is fully engaged so should be ok.
> FIL is being a complete a-hole, saying as I am home for the weekend we should do the 4hr round trip to get (and then take home the next day!)Emma...he wonders why my mum and Ed didn't like this idea?! And is now sulking-AS IF I PLANNED THIS?????? OH has even told him he can go up there on sunday and visit her then if he wants,and given emmas mum's number BUT FIL says no....IT IS TOO MUCH DRIVING FOR HIM?!?!?!
> So the next thing we tried to placate with, was the fact that we will have Emma next weekend anyway-but he says he has had enough of waiting around and that they'll probably return to France on thursday or friday......aaaaaaaaaaaaaghhh, no pressure then, I'll just squeeze the baby out, drive to Nottingham and be back in time to prepare a family meal!?!?!
> Sorry to return with a rant,but honestly-what a prick! And what a tosser of a week I am having, to use Addie's phrasing :)
> Oh and my iron level still only 8.2 after 6infusions....I think I'm all moaned out,love to all!


Lissy first off im sorry about BP and iron babe:nope:i hope everything regulates its self ready for esme's arrival and i hope she comes on her own like TODAY or TOMORROW tell her auntie hayley has requested she be notified of eviction from the womb now !!!:haha:And secondly what a d***head OH's dad is:growlmad:silly man like you say why cant he wait a couple of extra days to see emma and esme:shrug:I hope your ok today relaxing and being bossed about:winkwink:




HollyMonkey said:


> I have my blood results and for once it seems (touch wood, cross fingers :dust: etc etc) to be ok. I have 2 pages of all sorts of stuff, most of which I have no idea what they are, so I'll just share the traditional ones!
> 
> Hcg- 178498
> 
> iron- 13.6
> 
> toxoplasmosis- <3 (negative, >3 is positive)
> 
> blood sugar- 82
> 
> All the wee stuff was negative too :thumbup:

Nice results Beffany:hugs::cloud9::thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> Ch'ien got 8 A's and an academic merit :amartass: I am so proud! :cloud9:
> 
> Right, off to cook my veggie stirfry with soya strips :munch:

Well done Ch'ien from auntie hayley & nate :hugs::kiss:love it when they make you so proud:cloud9:LOVE THE BUMMMMP TRIN and your mum's purchases spesh the ''i love milk'':haha:



Essie said:


> Happy Saturday my turtle chums. What are everyones plans for today? It's supposed to be another scorcher here so we are planning to take Lyra to the seaside. We are going to go early though before it gets too hot and before all the day-trippers arrive and cause chaos on the roads. Then we are having a BBQ with my brother. Hope everyone has a good day whatever your plans are :flower:

Have a fab day out :flower:hope lyra enjoys the sea air probably tire her out


Molly how are you and LEO we need some more pics i have spammed bnb & FB this week with nate pics:blush:

Clare great news on finishing work and only 1 month to go woohoooo:happydance:

Jaynie hope you had a nice evening and enjoy looking after little Erin tonight :hugs:

SARACHKA & BEFFANY THIS IS FOR YOU 




:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:



aprilthanks for your bbm yesterday sweetie hope you save me some yummos today !!:thumbup:what happened last night:shrug:me needs to know girly cos im nosey lol:blush:


addie,luna,ginge,emandi, kit & anyone i missed hi and hopeyour well:kiss:



NEWBIEDOOBYDOO GO CATCH THEM SPERMIES baby girl :spermy::sex::dust::spermy::sex::dust::sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovin' the large post Hayley! Glad you had a fab time with Jaynie and I love the slippers :cloud9:

Sarachka we did baby swimmers, then went to collect Hollinka's doggie bedcover which has arrived and then as a special girly treat we went to a gorge oldy woldy TOY SHOP and I got SECRETS for Holly's christmas and b'day pressies (magnetic fishing game, baba puzzle and magnetic farm animals, all nice wooden ones) and an Elmer snow dome for today since she had one that she loved but broke it :cry: Then sandwich lunch and now waiting for train home!


----------



## Sarachka

sounds like a lovely day Hollichka!


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> I CAN NOW OFFICIALLY SAY IM DUE NEXT MONTH:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn31/UKStevieB/ukstevieb_smilies/tired-sleeping-smiley-4642.gifhows all the turts and turt babies? x

:happydance::happydance:

Sounds like everyone is havin lovely days!! I am just getting up and will have a lazy day then at 5 we are going to NYC for dinner so that should be fun as long as my cousin doesn't say "ur pregnant" like she does everytime she seems me it's so annoying and I've asked her to stop and wait for me to tell her when it's the rt time.


----------



## addie25

I have an Appleseed today or appleseeds!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Yay addie for your appleseed :)


----------



## mummyApril

I just had a hamburger from mcdonalds but I WAS pregnant and did have a baby! Lol 
It was delicious!


----------



## Sarachka

Today I am just in one of those AWFUL hormonal moods where I can fly into a rage so easily :hissy:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> I just had a hamburger from mcdonalds but I WAS pregnant and did have a baby! Lol
> It was delicious!

mmmmmmm


----------



## addie25

Big hug Sara :hugs: go shopping that always cheers me up. After I dry my hair I'm goin to go buy some shoes!!


----------



## addie25

I'm so jealous u girls got to meet. Someone needs to get Skype it's free n we can meet 2 :thumbup: well see each other and chat at least so it's like meeting :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

It was lovely my day yesterday. Had a half day, got paid - came home and titivated for Hayley and Nate & guided Hayley here was pretty funny like the blind leading the blind. I don't drive... We got there though and then I fed Nate and burped him and he was :cloud9: dreamy and all. Judging by the smiles we decided B was right and he was a ladies man. But it was lovely and I'm swaddled we did it :hugs:

Then I got ready and went to see Adam's dad while it was his birthday and then I went out to watch the rugby and go out with work people. Obviously only the younger, mainly child free people went out so it was ok I'd have liked to seem Dave and Arthur there myself! But yeah stayed out til 3am and ended up going to bed at 4.30am :sleep: 

Just watching the Liverpool everton match that we won :happydance: then getting dressed properly, going shopping (just been paid - strike while the iron's hot and all), then picking Erin up and having fun sleep over! :happydance: and tomorrow we will probably take her the park and then home and me and Adam are watching some fireworks in Southport. Should be good... Then back to work.


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is a garment I think I can live without :shock:

https://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/baby-snuggie.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I have an Appleseed today or appleseeds!!!!:happydance::happydance:

:yipee:


----------



## addie25

Omg that is so odd!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I'll skype with you!


----------



## addie25

I think that lady misses her bumb :haha:


----------



## addie25

Yay thanks B!!!!! My Skype name is bellenoel25 what's urs we will have to set up a time to chat :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Yay thanks B!!!!! My Skype name is bellenoel25 what's urs we will have to set up a time to chat :happydance:

Cool! I can do it right now if you want but only for a short time coz I'm got to go and get groceries but you're off out today so if you prefer tomorrow that's fine by me:thumbup: I can't remember what my sykpe name is, I'll go and look, it's on the other computer:dohh:


----------



## addie25

I'm at the mall now so tomorrow is good! :happydance: yay so excited!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just sent you a contact request on Skype addie :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I'm at the mall now so tomorrow is good! :happydance: yay so excited!!

That's cool for tomorrow :happydance: I can show you my bump live! And Holly can say hello to you!! And our cats can say hello to one another!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Yay exciting bump live and I can see holly!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH has told me I have to go and see if his chicks have hatched today and if so to take them out the nest. I hope they haven't. I might break them :shock:


----------



## addie25

How cute take a picture!!


----------



## addie25

Try calling me b I just put Skype on my phone. If it doesn't work we will do it tomorrow when Im home.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Try calling me b I just put Skype on my phone. If it doesn't work we will do it tomorrow when Im home.

Sorry i was with the chickens, they haven't hatched! I'll call now


----------



## HollyMonkey

I heard you addie!! But could only catch half of what you said coz it kept cutting out, but I think that's using a phone in a mall, on your home computer it should be better! Good luck with the shoe hunt!! We'll try tomorrow but it was lovely to hear you anyway!!


----------



## addie25

B we will try tomorrow I think bc I do not have good service in the mall that we could not see eachother. So nice to hear ur voice tho!!! Tomorrow it will work well when I'm home on my computer :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

can you do conference calling on Skype? I have it too, I think I'm sezi_k


----------



## addie25

Omg Trin  I just was looking for shoes and found a mega sale and got u some baby stuff omg what a sale I had so much fun!

I usually wait till baby is born but it looked like stuff u wud buy so I couldnt pass it up.

Yay turtle party Skype!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

I can do Skype on my laptop! I have the same question as Sezi - can we ALL be on a call together? Like one big turtle party?!?!
:dance:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> can you do conference calling on Skype? I have it too, I think I'm sezi_k

Yay cool! This is goof to be fun.


----------



## mummyApril

I have skype on my computer but have never used it plus I'm mega shy cos I think I look like a div haha 
I managed to make shortbread had no time for anything else but the shortbread is yummy :) 
Am at my dads at the moment waiting for bbq mmmmm its a lot cooler here so James is sleeping :) if I brave it I will go on skype and you can meet James in real life or I could just hold him up n he can stare at u hahah x


----------



## mummyApril

Conference call would be sooo cool


----------



## Mollykins

Skype does do conference calls BUT if I remember correctly, it doesn't show faces on conference. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

That's ok I don't like my face hahaha


----------



## Crunchie

afternoon ladies.....skype !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That would be so funny a conference call with no video because we wouldn't know who was who talking! 

I look like a div on Skype too April (not that I'm saying you do :haha:) but Holly's cute so it's worth it for that, and pooface


----------



## Crunchie

hey newbiedoo 

Lauren wanted to show you her only summer dress .....



Hayley and Jaynie - sounds like you had a fabbo time :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Essie

Ooh skyping turtle party :happydance:

We had a good day at the beach although the heat grumps struck again this afternoon. Now at my parents having a BBQ with my brother. They are due back from hols tomorrow and eager to see not-so-little Lyra. 

Sounds like everyone is having okay weekends, hope that continues :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

There's my pretty girl! Hi sweet pea!! :awww: I she's getting so big! Big :kiss: for lady Lauren! Thanks crunchster! 
Sounds like everyone is having a fabo saturday. Its just a quarter past noon here and we're on the way to my brother's university. The weather is nice and cool so i'm looking forward to fun at the football game.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> That would be so funny a conference call with no video because we wouldn't know who was who talking!
> 
> I look like a div on Skype too April (not that I'm saying you do :haha:) but Holly's cute so it's worth it for that, and pooface

2 funny we woud have no clue who is talking!! I am trying to get it to work on my computer it is so annoying it wont sign me in.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good news, my nausea is back this evening :thumbup: Keep yawning too, which is good too because I haven't felt that deep pregnancy tiredness yet. Actually I only remember that with my 1st pregnancy (the mc at 8 weeks one pre-Holly) I was sooooooo tired then and could nod off anywhere!!! 

My DH finished his mountain running and bike race, 6hrs it took him, so he'll be sleeping well tonight! He's at a restaurant tonight in a mountain village, with the guys he did it with. Ah! The fun we had doing that kind of stuff together with our chums, I'll be back someday. Plus I always beat DH, he needs someone to show him how to do it properly again :haha:

Holly went to bed very late because we went to the park and then had a girls only party and had tuna and cucumber and pasta dinner on our laps in front of the tv- we watched a competition to find the most original house in France which was entertaining. Then she went to bed with her new bedcover and was VERY pleased about that!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Crunch! Lauren has mightily grown, and she looks very beautiful in her fancy dress :kiss: 

Essie they just showed some footage on the French news of crowded beaches in England since we have the same heatwave and the French seem to find it astonishing that it's not raining in England and I saw you and Lyra! Well I saw a mother with a baby so it was probably you :haha:


----------



## addie25

b wana try calling me again my skype is working on my phone i think


----------



## addie25

I mean my skype on my computer is working.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> sooo can i have an update on all our turtle children toddlers and babies how are they all? (photos?)
> also id like to get them all an x mas pressie so would you mind suggesting something that they like? (mainly the older children (Trin, Molly, Bethany etc) please) least then i wont get them something they will look at and think what the hell haha

What a sweet question, you've already spoilt Holly with a lovely book April!! She's into little girly bags at the moment, and beady kids necklaces:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

First Turtle Skype!!! I've been chatting with Addie and saw her new shoes and things for Trin! :happydance: And we're going to call again tomorrow when it's daytime here so Addie can see Holly and the animals!! We did go and visit Holly in bed and she wasn't asleep and was grinning at Addie and thought it was a party :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

I'm going to try catch up but I'm really tired. I spent the morning in the bank because someone used the charity's account for their debit orders so when I went to draw money for wages there wasn't any. And it looks unlikely that we will get it back :nope: SO I had to use my money to pay wages which means my insurance debit order will bounce :nope: Generally crappy day. I feel like I am always in dire financial straits and mostly for the charity :kiss:


----------



## addie25

YAY WHAT A FUN SKYPE!! I GOT TO SEE B AND HOLLY IN HER CRIB. SHE GOT UP ALL HAPPY AND WIDE SMILE, SHE THOUGHT WE WERE HAVING A TURTLE PARTY!! :happydance: Can't wait till tomorrow.

I have about an hour be4 I go to my MIL house to head over to the city. Hopefully a fun :sick: free dinner :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Trin a lin that's poofucks. As and when I win several million on the lottery I'll set up a Turtle Account, and we can dip in when we need to to pay for things like that (and IVF and turtle travel and digis and dopplers and suchlike)


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> YAY WHAT A FUN SKYPE!! I GOT TO SEE B AND HOLLY IN HER CRIB. SHE GOT UP ALL HAPPY AND WIDE SMILE, SHE THOUGHT WE WERE HAVING A TURTLE PARTY!! :happydance: Can't wait till tomorrow.
> 
> I have about an hour be4 I go to my MIL house to head over to the city. Hopefully a fun :sick: free dinner :thumbup:

I'll show you the chickens and rabbits and guinea pigs tomorrow! :happydance: And my racing bike:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had headaches with Holly and haven't had ANY with this one so far and addie suggested it was coz it's a boy this time, so there's another weight on the blue side of the scales :blue:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> YAY WHAT A FUN SKYPE!! I GOT TO SEE B AND HOLLY IN HER CRIB. SHE GOT UP ALL HAPPY AND WIDE SMILE, SHE THOUGHT WE WERE HAVING A TURTLE PARTY!! :happydance: Can't wait till tomorrow.
> 
> I have about an hour be4 I go to my MIL house to head over to the city. Hopefully a fun :sick: free dinner :thumbup:
> 
> I'll show you the chickens and rabbits and guinea pigs tomorrow! :happydance: And my racing bike:haha:Click to expand...

Awesome!! Cant wait!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Ooooh! Skyping turtle party :happydance: I can't do video with Skype because of our poofucks connections. We always try with my BIL's but we get as far as hello and then it cuts. We can talk tho...then you'll hear my SA accent :blush: You'll always knwo when it's me talking :haha:

Oooh Addie! Tori gifts :happydance: That's so kind :hugs:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Ooooh! Skyping turtle party :happydance: I can't do video with Skype because of our poofucks connections. We always try with my BIL's but we get as far as hello and then it cuts. We can talk tho...then you'll hear my SA accent :blush: You'll always knwo when it's me talking :haha:
> 
> Oooh Addie! Tori gifts :happydance: That's so kind :hugs:

Yes I will send them out next week!! I saw them and thought of you so I got them now instead of after the baby is born!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles
I'm chanting like the little engine that could "tomorrowwillbebettertomorrowwillbebetter"
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't know why but I just started giggling to myself about a game my brother and I like playing- at the dinner table we pretend to know how to do magic tricks and swirl upturned glasses around and hide olives in napkins and pluck things from the air etc etc, but all with no skill at all of course and nothing magic ever happens and it makes me laugh imagining my bro doing his non-magic magic tricks!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Good night turtles
> I'm chanting like the little engine that could "tomorrowwillbebettertomorrowwillbebetter"
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

It wil be Trin:hugs: Sleep tight :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well addie's off out, Trin's off to bed, that leaves one little lone monkey :cry: And my dh is away :cry: I'll go to bed with my big fat book and pooface and the kitten and drink camomile tea and eat some grapes. I have totally disrespected my diet today, I needed a day off. Better to crack a little now and thus be fortified for the challenge of the months ahead :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun addie, see you tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow Crunch! Lauren has mightily grown, and she looks very beautiful in her fancy dress :kiss:
> 
> Essie they just showed some footage on the French news of crowded beaches in England since we have the same heatwave and the French seem to find it astonishing that it's not raining in England and I saw you and Lyra! Well I saw a mother with a baby so it was probably you :haha:

:haha: We didn't actually get onto the beach because the tide was in so there was no sand to go on. We had a nice walk along the pier though :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Its a late one today on way home! Another busy day tomoro and then back to some normality Monday! Sooo tired! Hope you're all well and had good days, sorry your day was pooey Trin, B I'm good at looking for girly bags and necklaces :) exciting :) x


----------



## poas

Evening all,just popped in to catch up-I'm off to bed now....ridiculously tired and Esme is kicking the crap outta me where she is just too damned big!
Clare-do you hate me?lol a jog would NOT be a good idea with my bp,spd or in fact mood lol, she will be out on tuesday (or if it's REALLY quick,monday night :)
Nanite all xxxx
ps sorry for no real personalised comments,I am poo.


----------



## mummyApril

lol Lissy sleep well poo ;)


----------



## Crunchie

Lissy ! God knows how u must feel in this heat !!!! 

She will be here soon ! Sooooo excited x


----------



## addie25

Well dinner was fun TILL people started talking about babies and how we only have boys in the family and the first girl is going to be the princess and well we were having the girl. I jumped up from the table n went to the bathroom bc my eyes started tearing. I didn't think i got up 2 fast I thought it was a normal pace but apparently when I left everyone was saying what did I say then realized what they said but when I came back I said my stomach disorder was bothering me. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks :coffee:

Up rather early for a Sunday but Holly's monitor bleeped (yes I still use it and was worried last night, her first night with a grown up bed cover :blush:) but only because she was sleeping horizontally across one end of the bed and was way off the sensor mat. But it's woken me up so having breakfast :munch:

Today I'm back to my healthy food regime, one day off yesterday and I did feel queasy and around 2 am woke up feeling possibly even vommity! But had some water and a cracker and fell asleep but it made me wonder that maybe all the veggies I usually eat and didn't yesterday are the reason I've not been too sick. A day of sandwich lunch and basic pasta dinner with no greens is maybe just crappy pregnancy fodder and slows up an already lazy digestion too much? :shrug:

Lissy you trickster I was sooooo sure you were squeezing last night! Hope your bp is keeping down with rest at home :hugs:


----------



## poas

It was but then went higggggggggggggggghhh again, so I've been informed that today I can ONLY lay down,no sitting up or moving around!!! only 31hrs till phase 1 of induction!! 
I hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hello all.

I'm having a big wobble today. Have woken up with no symptoms at all. Boob pain gone, etc. I did my very last IC in the house and it came up lighter than the one I did last week :cry: :cry: :cry: I've been really stressed this week and I don't know what to do or think


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> It was but then went higggggggggggggggghhh again, so I've been informed that today I can ONLY lay down,no sitting up or moving around!!! only 31hrs till phase 1 of induction!!
> I hope you all have a lovely day xxx

not long to go now Lissy! Hang in there (or lay in there!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm having a big wobble today. Have woken up with no symptoms at all. Boob pain gone, etc. I did my very last IC in the house and it came up lighter than the one I did last week :cry: :cry: :cry: I've been really stressed this week and I don't know what to do or think

You MUST ignore the ic's Sarachka, even when I wee on them, and you know what a big worrier I am, I ignore that they can be a bit lighter since they have different dye quantity each time. I think it's reasonable to panic if you see blood and have strong cramps, but symptoms coming and going is really normal. You haven't been on much recently so you may not know but I was wobbling all last week because my sickness disappeared, and I did lots of naughty Googling and saw that at the 8th week hcg levels can begin to drop, and it's normal, and symptoms can often go away at this time. So if you have no bleeding or cramps then don't worry, although I am in a permanent state of wobble myself so I have every sympathy!:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I'm having a big wobble today. Have woken up with no symptoms at all. Boob pain gone, etc. I did my very last IC in the house and it came up lighter than the one I did last week :cry: :cry: :cry: I've been really stressed this week and I don't know what to do or think
> 
> You MUST ignore the ic's Sarachka, even when I wee on them, and you know what a big worrier I am, I ignore that they can be a bit lighter since they have different dye quantity each time. I think it's reasonable to panic if you see blood and have strong cramps, but symptoms coming and going is really normal. You haven't been on much recently so you may not know but I was wobbling all last week because my sickness disappeared, and I did lots of naughty Googling and saw that at the 8th week hcg levels can begin to drop, and it's normal, and symptoms can often go away at this time. So if you have no bleeding or cramps then don't worry, although I am in a permanent state of wobble myself so I have every sympathy!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks monkey :hugs: I'm just so stressed out about a few things, I just want to sit and cry all day. I don't know if it's hormones or what but right now, I am just completely unable to deal with anything. I want to go to sleep and wake up when I was 15 ... during the summer holidays


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> It was but then went higggggggggggggggghhh again, so I've been informed that today I can ONLY lay down,no sitting up or moving around!!! only 31hrs till phase 1 of induction!!
> I hope you all have a lovely day xxx

I found that even just reading could raise my blood pressure by the end of my pregnancy :shock: Knitting sent it through the roof, intense activity knitting- DO NOT KNIT LISSY! Or type too much on BnB:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm having a big wobble today. Have woken up with no symptoms at all. Boob pain gone, etc. I did my very last IC in the house and it came up lighter than the one I did last week :cry: :cry: :cry: I've been really stressed this week and I don't know what to do or think

they say you shouldnt poas after about 8 weeks because the hcg isnt as strong or something, i did this and it was lighter i think i was 10 weeks! dont worry you are fine!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I'm having a big wobble today. Have woken up with no symptoms at all. Boob pain gone, etc. I did my very last IC in the house and it came up lighter than the one I did last week :cry: :cry: :cry: I've been really stressed this week and I don't know what to do or think
> 
> You MUST ignore the ic's Sarachka, even when I wee on them, and you know what a big worrier I am, I ignore that they can be a bit lighter since they have different dye quantity each time. I think it's reasonable to panic if you see blood and have strong cramps, but symptoms coming and going is really normal. You haven't been on much recently so you may not know but I was wobbling all last week because my sickness disappeared, and I did lots of naughty Googling and saw that at the 8th week hcg levels can begin to drop, and it's normal, and symptoms can often go away at this time. So if you have no bleeding or cramps then don't worry, although I am in a permanent state of wobble myself so I have every sympathy!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks monkey :hugs: I'm just so stressed out about a few things, I just want to sit and cry all day. I don't know if it's hormones or what but right now, I am just completely unable to deal with anything. I want to go to sleep and wake up when I was 15 ... during the summer holidaysClick to expand...

Are they things you can sort out? That you're stressed about?


----------



## Sarachka

Sort of. I need OH to wake up and give me big cuddles. I'm worried about him again.


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> It was but then went higggggggggggggggghhh again, so I've been informed that today I can ONLY lay down,no sitting up or moving around!!! only 31hrs till phase 1 of induction!!
> I hope you all have a lovely day xxx

you shall have your baby girl in your arms soon :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> It was but then went higggggggggggggggghhh again, so I've been informed that today I can ONLY lay down,no sitting up or moving around!!! only 31hrs till phase 1 of induction!!
> I hope you all have a lovely day xxx
> 
> you shall have your baby girl in your arms soon :hugs:Click to expand...

:cloud9: Ooo that made me all shivery :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Sort of. I need OH to wake up and give me big cuddles. I'm worried about him again.

Poke him! That should wake him up. Or do one of Kit's bodysplashes on him:haha: Actually don't do that with a beanie in you!! I don't think you should worry about your OH too much, he's a big grown up and you have your own worries about being the host body for your child and I've seen you hurt before and I always feel helpless to help you from here so would rather you looked after number one for a bit and didn't worry about your OH :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm assuming he's not sick or anything when I say that Sarachka, and this is life choices worry you have about him


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sort of. I need OH to wake up and give me big cuddles. I'm worried about him again.
> 
> Poke him! That should wake him up. Or do one of Kit's bodysplashes on him:haha: Actually don't do that with a beanie in you!! I don't think you should worry about your OH too much, he's a big grown up and you have your own worries about being the host body for your child and I've seen you hurt before and I always feel helpless to help you from here so would rather you looked after number one for a bit and didn't worry about your OH :hugs:Click to expand...

oooh don't be nice to me, you're making me cry. I'm so emotional.



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm assuming he's not sick or anything when I say that Sarachka, and this is life choices worry you have about him

Well his life choices affect me and the baby bc we're both in his life. I just wish he could be happy and sorted. I know he's really unhappy and ashamed but he just can't seem to break that cycle :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG imagine going to your scan and seeing this!! :shock:

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRPsdQoLt6wzwu9CSegdsIQ12Zit2D8fJJad41t9-knQqTKXixpYdnFlVl__w


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sort of. I need OH to wake up and give me big cuddles. I'm worried about him again.
> 
> Poke him! That should wake him up. Or do one of Kit's bodysplashes on him:haha: Actually don't do that with a beanie in you!! I don't think you should worry about your OH too much, he's a big grown up and you have your own worries about being the host body for your child and I've seen you hurt before and I always feel helpless to help you from here so would rather you looked after number one for a bit and didn't worry about your OH :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh don't be nice to me, you're making me cry. I'm so emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm assuming he's not sick or anything when I say that Sarachka, and this is life choices worry you have about himClick to expand...
> 
> Well his life choices affect me and the baby bc we're both in his life. I just wish he could be happy and sorted. I know he's really unhappy and ashamed but he just can't seem to break that cycle :cry:Click to expand...

That's hard Sarachka, it should be such a time of hope and happiness for you both :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I'm having a big wobble today. Have woken up with no symptoms at all. Boob pain gone, etc. I did my very last IC in the house and it came up lighter than the one I did last week :cry: :cry: :cry: I've been really stressed this week and I don't know what to do or think
> 
> they say you shouldnt poas after about 8 weeks because the hcg isnt as strong or something, i did this and it was lighter i think i was 10 weeks! dont worry you are fine!Click to expand...

dont say im gonna have to hurt you:growlmad:

dont test after 8 weeks! it willl be lightier.iv had spare test out of curosity took test last week it was faint:haha:im clearly v v v pregnant :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

sorry lissy didnt think u wasnt allowed to get up or move :hugs: that must suck.Ill be doing gymnastics to get this one out :haha:

hope all goes well or even better you go into labour on ur own b4 the induction,so can i post ur card now :haha:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka, I can't say anything that B, April and Clare haven't said already about not testing. Symptoms come and go, I'd wager your little beanie is absolutely fine and is rolling around in there happily :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Sarachka, I can't say anything that B, April and Clare haven't said already about not testing. Symptoms come and go, I'd wager your little beanie is absolutely fine and is rolling around in there happily :hugs:

Ditto from me my love x

I realised yesterday I still seem to check the toilet paper when I go .... I Think everyone of us have worried at some point - big hugs xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Poor lissy !!! U really are going through it .... These turtle girls really do give us problems !!! Xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh i have such a migraine! iv had it for 3 days now :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka, I can't say anything that B, April and Clare haven't said already about not testing. Symptoms come and go, I'd wager your little beanie is absolutely fine and is rolling around in there happily :hugs:
> 
> Ditto from me my love x
> 
> I realised yesterday I still seem to check the toilet paper when I go .... I Think everyone of us have worried at some point - big hugs xxxClick to expand...

OMG talk about toilet paper checking :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> argh i have such a migraine! iv had it for 3 days now :(

Have you checked your BP?


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> argh i have such a migraine! iv had it for 3 days now :(
> 
> Have you checked your BP?Click to expand...

yeh its 138/66 its usually 70/110


----------



## Sarachka

I actually haven't fallen victim to too much TP checking. Bc I wear a liner every day it would be obvious if I'm bleeding.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I actually haven't fallen victim to too much TP checking. Bc I wear a liner every day it would be obvious if I'm bleeding.

I didn't either until I bled but since the bleeding I check big time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> argh i have such a migraine! iv had it for 3 days now :(
> 
> Have you checked your BP?Click to expand...
> 
> yeh its 138/66 its usually 70/110Click to expand...

Mmm dunno:shrug: It's half gone higher and half gone lower:shrug: Least the lower number is still low


----------



## addie25

B want to do a skype in 5/10 min?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG imagine going to your scan and seeing this!! :shock:
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRPsdQoLt6wzwu9CSegdsIQ12Zit2D8fJJad41t9-knQqTKXixpYdnFlVl__w




Sarachka said:


> Sort of. I need OH to wake up and give me big cuddles. I'm worried about him again.

OMG that is scary I want to see 2 sacs at most!!
Sara what are you worried about?


----------



## mummyApril

I'm on my way to say goodbye to my dada for a whole month :( I really don't know what I'm going to do without him! I talk to him everyday! Its going to be hard without his support :( after that we are off to Jays dads for a bit, I bored of the sun now would like autumn to turn up x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I'm on my way to say goodbye to my dada for a whole month :( I really don't know what I'm going to do without him! I talk to him everyday! Its going to be hard without his support :( after that we are off to Jays dads for a bit, I bored of the sun now would like autumn to turn up x

A month will fly by :hugs: I agree I want the Fall to arrive as well!!


----------



## addie25

I am getting tired of this lack of symptoms I am scared I am going to go in and no heart beat will show. I know I am only 5 weeks and it may be early but I just want something consistant to start.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B want to do a skype in 5/10 min?

Is it too late? I can in 5 mins....


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B want to do a skype in 5/10 min?
> 
> Is it too late? I can in 5 mins....Click to expand...

yea call me when you get on!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hey turtles

Lazy Sunday for me. Fed all the animals loads of fresh veg that someone dropped off yesterday, making reptile food for the week, sorted out my cupboards by taking all the clothes that don't fit or won't fit in a week or 2 in the vain hope I may find my stolen maternity clothes but no such luck....otherwise monging around eating cucumber sandwiches and reading...:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hey turtles
> 
> Lazy Sunday for me. Fed all the animals loads of fresh veg that someone dropped off yesterday, making reptile food for the week, sorted out my cupboards by taking all the clothes that don't fit or won't fit in a week or 2 in the vain hope I may find my stolen maternity clothes but no such luck....otherwise monging around eating cucumber sandwiches and reading...:cloud9:

Me too, lazy lazy! FEELING SICK which is lovely :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today I suddenly have girl vibes :-k


----------



## addie25

Had a lovely chat with B Love your house and garden B!! SO lovely!! Now DH and I are going to go shopping a bit. I want to buy a Fall jacket and he wants to get a few things as well.:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Feels like iv got period pains :/ I don't like it :(


----------



## Sarachka

i would skype with yall ... but i can't be bothered to wear a bra or make up!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Had a lovely chat with B Love your house and garden B!! SO lovely!! Now DH and I are going to go shopping a bit. I want to buy a Fall jacket and he wants to get a few things as well.:happydance:

Yeah thanks it was fun, sorry about Holly's fit about not seeing the chickens! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> i would skype with yall ... but i can't be bothered to wear a bra or make up!

I was wearing no bra and no make up and had wet hair and my slippers on, classy :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

I don't wear makeup unless I go out at night I'm sure you look fine Sarah and I wasn't planning on staring at your boobies lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm feeling pleasantly sick :happydance: and unable to eat so I'm going to go and read for a bit :book:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I don't wear makeup unless I go out at night I'm sure you look fine Sarah and I wasn't planning on staring at your boobies lol x

 :holly: look at me! I'm on skype! :holly:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm glad you're enjoying your sickness B lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

hiya everyone i have loads to catch up on did i miss anything majorly important or is it ''da munkie spammer''

what has everyone been upto today?

please can all mummies pm or start a whatsit on inner sanctum as i need all current bebes d.o.b weights and full names for my xmas surprises

we had a family day today visited lees mummy and waiting for roast beef dinner nommy!!

how is lissy, cant do question marks as im feeding and one hand typing sorry 

beffany your purchases for hollys xmas and birthday treats sound fab you must post pictures soon


cant belive my lil man is 9 weeks tomorrow where have the weeks gone


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway Sarachka I look like this https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/bisou-aargh.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> hey newbiedoo
> 
> Lauren wanted to show you her only summer dress .....
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley and Jaynie - sounds like you had a fabbo time :hugs:

hey lauren you look lovely and cool in your pretty dress:kiss:
yes crunchie we did it was lovely i want us all to meet up:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Trin a lin that's poofucks. As and when I win several million on the lottery I'll set up a Turtle Account, and we can dip in when we need to to pay for things like that (and IVF and turtle travel and digis and dopplers and suchlike)

That would be ace i will do that too if we ever win:flower:
we could all go to the states for a holiday !!
and buy a turtle mansion:haha:



poas said:


> It was but then went higggggggggggggggghhh again, so I've been informed that today I can ONLY lay down,no sitting up or moving around!!! only 31hrs till phase 1 of induction!!
> I hope you all have a lovely day xxx


lissy:hugs:
come on monday i say:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

feeling much better this evening.

Went to Asda and got loads of "easy" food popcorn, crisps, cheese, crackers, crumpets, melon, oranges etc. All nice and simple on my tummy.

B I'm glad you're feeling sick lol I am still feeling sick, but I wish my boobs would hurt again. Still a little bit wobbly today but trying to calm down.

OH has gone to buy some lamb to make plov for our dinner!!! :happydance: My fave meal! Hope I can stomach it after all that popcorn.

Now I'm watching THE GOONIES, who doesn't love that film?!?!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Had a lovely chat with B Love your house and garden B!! SO lovely!! Now DH and I are going to go shopping a bit. I want to buy a Fall jacket and he wants to get a few things as well.:happydance:
> 
> Yeah thanks it was fun, sorry about Holly's fit about not seeing the chickens! :haha:Click to expand...

Aww she is so cute full of smiles such a happy baby.


----------



## TrinityMom

Just popping in...Tangled is on TV tonight so I'm going to watch with the boys...or just fall asleep on the couch next to them :haha: I had breakfast for dinner: egg on toast with grilled tomato and soya sausage :munch: And now I'm going to have milktart :blush:

Chat on the morrow turts
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Enjoy the movie Trin it looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just ate the most enormous sausage EVER that dh brought back from the mountains with him, and I don't mean HIS sausage! And my dss's are back so it's full house again. I so hope this bubba is ok coz I'll be so excited the day I can tell my stepsons that Holly's going to be a big sister and see their reaction, they'll be really excited I'm sure :cloud9:

Going to go and read snuggled up to dh and wait for the sickness to come back now I've inserted a sausage down my gullet :sick: Sarachka with Holly my boobs stopped hurting :thumbup: They still are for the moment this time, esp when I wake up in the morn, but it's probably coz it's a boy :shrug: 

Nighty night all xxxxx KIT SENDS HER LOVE FROM GLASGOW! Xxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls :)
I can't keep up anymore, so please tell me if something major has happened! :wacko:

I feel like the minutes in my day are but 30 seconds long! I feel like all I do is PUMP! I spend about 6 hours a day at the hospital, and it's the only time I can sit down. I'm hardly sleeping for all the pumping and things to do at home. We're working on the nursery and it's slowly but surely coming together. Just trying to keep up with dishes and laundry and get a nap in between hospital visits is enough to eat up all my extra time. :shrug:

And to add to it, DH's dad needs him to do some work for him (DH's dad has a software company and DH has done lots of programming work for him in the past) because he's on a major deadline and has been threatened to be sued if the work isn't done by such and such a date.... So DH is trying to get in 8 hours of his regular job work, and work on his dad's stuff, AND visit Rhyko and eat and sleep........... Plus, his hockey season starts tonight. :dohh:

Add to that, as well, the emotional toll this whole thing has taken on me. I don't feel I'm a mother. I visit this baby every day, but is he really mine? I don't feel any different, not this wonderful transformation into 'Mommy' I had thought I'd feel. I just feel sleep deprived and my nipples hurt. :shrug: I'm crying like ALL. THE, TME. :cry:

Needless to say.... I'M STRESSED OUT! :wacko:

I was all set to finish my turtle mail projects just before my water broke, so the supplies have been sitting in my craft room. I hope to have a moment this week to get those done so I can send them out!! :wacko:

Lots of love to you, girls. I'm sorry for my quietness on the forums... I'm falling apart at the seams.


----------



## addie25

Luna you are a mommy but I can see why u don't feel that way. The second you bring ur baby home I think it will kick in for u. Just think ur a great mom ur doing what is best for ur son and that is getting him the best medical treatment he can get. Ur by his side and he knows who u are :hugs:


----------



## poas

Luna I am so sorry you are having such a shitty time, it must be incredibly difficult to go to the hospital and then have to leave each time without your baby-I would imagine the feeling of 'not feeling' is a defense mechanism, otherwise you'd never be able to function at all,that probably sounds ridiculous, and I haven't been in your shoes so I don't mean to imply I actually know what I'm talking about.
Plus the fact that it must all be so surreal-most women at your stage are waiting for nursery furniture to arrive at home, not getting a nursery ready for WHEN baby can come home!!
Hang in there, I reckon the way you're going with the milk-Rhyko will soon be home :)
Oh, and I don't know about other mums, but it was Harri's first birthday that it TOTALLY sunk in I was a mummy,whilst writing his card-it's a huge thing to absorb!xx


----------



## Crunchie

Luna , my darling .... I really belive you are in shock - add onto the fact that this was not how you imagined it. Mentally it will take you a while to adjust and pumping is so bloody hard .... I have wanted to give up so many times. But you will find the strength ..... You already are an amazing mummy ..... 
I can imagine you have not slept in weeks .... Could you miss just one pumping session to get some quality sleep ? I now only pump every 4 hours and it's ok if I go over .... I just seem to get more at the next session 

And Hun - I am still waiting for it to for sink in ! and sod the dishes xxx 

Lots of love


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls :)
> I can't keep up anymore, so please tell me if something major has happened! :wacko:
> 
> I feel like the minutes in my day are but 30 seconds long! I feel like all I do is PUMP! I spend about 6 hours a day at the hospital, and it's the only time I can sit down. I'm hardly sleeping for all the pumping and things to do at home. We're working on the nursery and it's slowly but surely coming together. Just trying to keep up with dishes and laundry and get a nap in between hospital visits is enough to eat up all my extra time. :shrug:
> 
> And to add to it, DH's dad needs him to do some work for him (DH's dad has a software company and DH has done lots of programming work for him in the past) because he's on a major deadline and has been threatened to be sued if the work isn't done by such and such a date.... So DH is trying to get in 8 hours of his regular job work, and work on his dad's stuff, AND visit Rhyko and eat and sleep........... Plus, his hockey season starts tonight. :dohh:
> 
> Add to that, as well, the emotional toll this whole thing has taken on me. I don't feel I'm a mother. I visit this baby every day, but is he really mine? I don't feel any different, not this wonderful transformation into 'Mommy' I had thought I'd feel. I just feel sleep deprived and my nipples hurt. :shrug: I'm crying like ALL. THE, TME. :cry:
> 
> Needless to say.... I'M STRESSED OUT! :wacko:
> 
> I was all set to finish my turtle mail projects just before my water broke, so the supplies have been sitting in my craft room. I hope to have a moment this week to get those done so I can send them out!! :wacko:
> 
> Lots of love to you, girls. I'm sorry for my quietness on the forums... I'm falling apart at the seams.

oh Luna :hugs: you are a mother and you are doing such a good job at staying strong! i wouldnt be able to do it! he is your boy and he will be home soon, i cant understand how you feel but i am here if you ever need to talk or scream! 
sending you huge turtle love and hugs 
(and a parcel tomorrow) xxx


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Luna I am so sorry you are having such a shitty time, it must be incredibly difficult to go to the hospital and then have to leave each time without your baby-I would imagine the feeling of 'not feeling' is a defense mechanism, otherwise you'd never be able to function at all,that probably sounds ridiculous, and I haven't been in your shoes so I don't mean to imply I actually know what I'm talking about.
> Plus the fact that it must all be so surreal-most women at your stage are waiting for nursery furniture to arrive at home, not getting a nursery ready for WHEN baby can come home!!
> Hang in there, I reckon the way you're going with the milk-Rhyko will soon be home :)
> Oh, and I don't know about other mums, but it was Harri's first birthday that it TOTALLY sunk in I was a mummy,whilst writing his card-it's a huge thing to absorb!xx

i still stand there at the sink and think shit im a mum! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

dishes? what are they? yes i have a pile of them waiting for me to do them....


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy how are you feeling today?! did they start you off i dont know if i read that or made it up?


----------



## Crunchie

Oh April and lissy .... So glad you said that ...... Some days I will stop for a minute and think shitttttttt .... I am a mum !!!!

Xxx


----------



## mummyApril

my poor boy has conjunctivitis im going to squirt him in the eye with my booby juice (thats a nice story for him to tell when hes older lol)


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Oh April and lissy .... So glad you said that ...... Some days I will stop for a minute and think shitttttttt .... I am a mum !!!!
> 
> Xxx

i dont think it ever really sinks in haha x


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> dishes? what are they? yes i have a pile of them waiting for me to do them....

Oh yes mine look at me daily .... And the ironing ! X


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> dishes? what are they? yes i have a pile of them waiting for me to do them....
> 
> Oh yes mine look at me daily .... And the ironing ! XClick to expand...

i caught up with that the other day finally lol


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> dishes? what are they? yes i have a pile of them waiting for me to do them....
> 
> Oh yes mine look at me daily .... And the ironing ! XClick to expand...
> 
> i caught up with that the other day finally lolClick to expand...

I am on my sofa, Lauren snoring waiting for towie ..... How much do you reckon that as soon as it starts she will cry at me ! Ha ha


----------



## addie25

I have some serious ADHD issues. I am so bored rt now bc I have nothing to do till 8. Well DH friend is coming over soon so they will be entertaining as they use the espresso machine. But I still have over 3 hours be4 I go out and I am not in the mood to read and Yankees are on the TV :dohh:


----------



## addie25

DH just shows me his friends text message. It goes

Friend: Does your wife know I know she is pregnant
DH yes

I go "you told him I am pregnant, u told me not to tell anyone"
DH"I didn't say u were pregnant I said implantation was successful" :haha::haha::haha: lol he is funny. 

GRRR I really did not want his friend to know because his wife is really annoying. I wanted to just wait till Nov when we tell everyone babies are healthy and we are having a boy/girl or twins!!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> dishes? what are they? yes i have a pile of them waiting for me to do them....
> 
> Oh yes mine look at me daily .... And the ironing ! XClick to expand...
> 
> i caught up with that the other day finally lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am on my sofa, Lauren snoring waiting for towie ..... How much do you reckon that as soon as it starts she will cry at me ! Ha haClick to expand...

oh crap when does that start 10? poo bum!


----------



## mummyApril

i need luck for the morning! it is the first time i will be taking the girls to school all on my own! i hope i can do the walk :)


----------



## addie25

You will do a brilliant job :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> DH just shows me his friends text message. It goes
> 
> Friend: Does your wife know I know she is pregnant
> DH yes
> 
> I go "you told him I am pregnant, u told me not to tell anyone"
> DH"I didn't say u were pregnant I said implantation was successful" :haha::haha::haha: lol he is funny.
> 
> GRRR I really did not want his friend to know because his wife is really annoying. I wanted to just wait till Nov when we tell everyone babies are healthy and we are having a boy/girl or twins!!

That is such a bloke thing to do !!!! 

All will be Great my love x


----------



## Crunchie

10.15 April - then bed for us xxx


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> DH just shows me his friends text message. It goes
> 
> Friend: Does your wife know I know she is pregnant
> DH yes
> 
> I go "you told him I am pregnant, u told me not to tell anyone"
> DH"I didn't say u were pregnant I said implantation was successful" :haha::haha::haha: lol he is funny.
> 
> GRRR I really did not want his friend to know because his wife is really annoying. I wanted to just wait till Nov when we tell everyone babies are healthy and we are having a boy/girl or twins!!
> 
> That is such a bloke thing to do !!!!
> 
> All will be Great my love xClick to expand...

:hugs: I know especially bc I try not to talk about it 2 much and he is going to come over here and have a million questions thinking he is being kind and acting interested when really I want it on the down low till NOV.


----------



## addie25

w/e who cares my babies are healthy so who cares who knows things are going to work out. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks crunch am looking forward to it! how are you and Lauren? x


----------



## mummyApril

all day i have had on and off period pains i wonder if this is going to be the onset of a period? hope its nothing else


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> w/e who cares my babies are healthy so who cares who knows things are going to work out. :thumbup:

Yep absolutely !!! I can not wait for your scan xxxx


----------



## addie25

I know, it will go by fast. I already have plans for this week to keep me occupied. I told DH he has to be there. I need to see his face if it is more than one. He has to take off the morning from work, I feel bad about that his boss has been so understanding but it is so much more fun if he is there.


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> thanks crunch am looking forward to it! how are you and Lauren? x

We are good ! The mil told me today she wants alone time with Lauren ..... Say what ???? Nope not happening 

Talking about period pains .... I have lots of ewcm ...... How odd ???


----------



## addie25

Lol funny how she said "alone time" she could have said why don't u go out n get ur hair done or nails I'd be happy to give u a ladies day and watch the baby.


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> I know, it will go by fast. I already have plans for this week to keep me occupied. I told DH he has to be there. I need to see his face if it is more than one. He has to take off the morning from work, I feel bad about that his boss has been so understanding but it is so much more fun if he is there.

Yep - lots of plans will be good ..... ! He sounds like he has a good boss .... And from what i understand from you USA ladies it's very hard for you guys to get any time off xxx


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Lol funny how she said "alone time" she could have said why don't u go out n get ur hair done or nails I'd be happy to give u a ladies day and watch the baby.

You are so right !!!! That sounds so much better .... It just sounded creepy ! If you know what I mean ? She could have said .... You guys go grab a meal or something .....
So when I do fancy going out it will be with my mummy 

Also she made a comment that it must not be as exciting for my mum as my brother has 3 kiddies that it is for her ! I know that hurt my mums feelings 

Odd woman


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I know, it will go by fast. I already have plans for this week to keep me occupied. I told DH he has to be there. I need to see his face if it is more than one. He has to take off the morning from work, I feel bad about that his boss has been so understanding but it is so much more fun if he is there.
> 
> Yep - lots of plans will be good ..... ! He sounds like he has a good boss .... And from what i understand from you USA ladies it's very hard for you guys to get any time off xxxClick to expand...


Yes we do not have it easy with time off. I do not work so I will get time off lol. 


Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Lol funny how she said "alone time" she could have said why don't u go out n get ur hair done or nails I'd be happy to give u a ladies day and watch the baby.
> 
> You are so right !!!! That sounds so much better .... It just sounded creepy ! If you know what I mean ? She could have said .... You guys go grab a meal or something .....
> So when I do fancy going out it will be with my mummy
> 
> Also she made a comment that it must not be as exciting for my mum as my brother has 3 kiddies that it is for her ! I know that hurt my mums feelings
> 
> Odd womanClick to expand...

Aww that is not nice to say she enjoys it more. Thats one thing I am lucky with is my mom and MIL get along well and they will not get competitive.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks crunch am looking forward to it! how are you and Lauren? x
> 
> We are good ! The mil told me today she wants alone time with Lauren ..... Say what ???? Nope not happening
> 
> Talking about period pains .... I have lots of ewcm ...... How odd ???Click to expand...

as if! i dont even let Jay have alone time!!! lol

TOWIE just said think of chelmsford to tone it down! i didnt think chelmsford was that bad maybe i should move lol


----------



## mummyApril

ahh i just hit my funny bone on the crib it was NOT funny :/


----------



## addie25

Aww hitting the funny bone is not funny :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

right im goin to go to bed am shattered night all x


----------



## addie25

Good night everyone talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Crunchie

Night all xxx sleep tight


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

First day of school holidays, it's POURING and the maid and the cattery cleaner haven't arrived :growlmad: I have patients calling for appointments and I can't go in til she gets here....very frustrating


----------



## mummyApril

not very impressive Trin :/ 
hope youre ok other than that though x


----------



## mummyApril

so James had really bad conjunctivitis yesterday, so i added some booby juice last night and its practically gone so imagine how good it is for the insides of our babies! wow!


----------



## poas

Morning all!!! Today is prostaglandin gel day wahoo!! 
So....phase 1 of induction starts at around 4ish (translates to 6 pm if you're lucky I reckon)
then depending how that goes (or doesn't) phase 2 of syntocin starts at 8 am tomorrow....I am actually crapping myself, I never imagined this would be my labour after how straightforward Harri was, but never mind, the end result will be the same right?!?!
Sooooo....I probably won't be on here for a while as a result-I find it hard to get bnb on my mob, but I will update my facebook status when she is out, I have a few of you on there so someone should see :)
I wish you all an amazing week, nuv nuv nuv xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Just popping in...Tangled is on TV tonight so I'm going to watch with the boys...or just fall asleep on the couch next to them :haha: I had breakfast for dinner: egg on toast with grilled tomato and soya sausage :munch: And now I'm going to have milktart :blush:
> 
> Chat on the morrow turts
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

No way! I watched this on my DVD player with Erin on Sunday morning. It was awesome - I loved it. And I want to watch it again! She was mesmorised, we also did other stuff, shopping & visiting and the lie but mainly vegged and watched stuff. What did you think of the movie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Best of luck Lissy! It'll be fine :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Morning all!!! Today is prostaglandin gel day wahoo!!
> So....phase 1 of induction starts at around 4ish (translates to 6 pm if you're lucky I reckon)
> then depending how that goes (or doesn't) phase 2 of syntocin starts at 8 am tomorrow....I am actually crapping myself, I never imagined this would be my labour after how straightforward Harri was, but never mind, the end result will be the same right?!?!
> Sooooo....I probably won't be on here for a while as a result-I find it hard to get bnb on my mob, but I will update my facebook status when she is out, I have a few of you on there so someone should see :)
> I wish you all an amazing week, nuv nuv nuv xxx

I will see, and also keep the girls posted. Lissy - wishing you all the luck in the world - think you will be the first official turtle induction :cloud9:. Sure Kit was booked but it wasn't necessary :shrug: 

:kiss: - can't wait to see you again and see photo's of Esme :cloud9: GOOD LUCK LISSY!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies, another weekend with no broadband, you won't know what has actually hit you when I have the broadband back up and runnig :smug: I'll need a spammers anonymous!

Today I am working obviously and hopefully this week I'll find out if I am permanent or not - still got the other two jobs in the pipeline so fingers crossed, they are like proper Civil Service career type jobs that I would prefer to this so we best all pray! 

Later - I will be revising for the tests you have to pass for the jobs and getting a couch, from DFS and seeing Adams rents for tea as we were supposed to go last night but were too tired from our adventures with little Erin.... So I should hopefuly be on again now :thumbup: 

I have SKYPE! :happydance: Sarah don't be daft I don't wear make up at all and at home I take my bra off STRAIGHT away most nights :happydance: I'd love to skype with you all. 

Crunch your MIl sounds a witch :(


----------



## Sarachka

Good Luck Lissy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Good luck Lissy thinking of you. Will def keep an eye out for your updates :) lots of nuv xx


----------



## mummyApril

Could someone please inbox me Sarahs address? X


----------



## Sarachka

I had THE WORST back pain of my life last night. I was literally writhing around in pain, whimpering bc it hurt so bad. I didn't want to take paracetamol, 'just in case' but if it happens again, I might have to. 

Jaynie what Civil Service jobs?!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Could someone please inbox me Sarahs address? X

done, and via FB too


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Morning all!!! Today is prostaglandin gel day wahoo!!
> So....phase 1 of induction starts at around 4ish (translates to 6 pm if you're lucky I reckon)
> then depending how that goes (or doesn't) phase 2 of syntocin starts at 8 am tomorrow....I am actually crapping myself, I never imagined this would be my labour after how straightforward Harri was, but never mind, the end result will be the same right?!?!
> Sooooo....I probably won't be on here for a while as a result-I find it hard to get bnb on my mob, but I will update my facebook status when she is out, I have a few of you on there so someone should see :)
> I wish you all an amazing week, nuv nuv nuv xxx

fingers toe and everythig crossed for a birth announcement today:happydance::happydance:

ull do great :) i so excited for you :fool: xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

MORNING TURTS:thumbup:,it so lovely not to be at work! u wait ill be bored later:haha:

Just looking at my ticker! 34 frekkin weeks :fool: OMG!!!!:argh:


What to do today?:blush:

i fancy mcdonalds :blush::haha:

and i want to get my hair cut but i dont want to star at my fat face for half hour:rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I had THE WORST back pain of my life last night. I was literally writhing around in pain, whimpering bc it hurt so bad. I didn't want to take paracetamol, 'just in case' but if it happens again, I might have to.
> 
> Jaynie what Civil Service jobs?!

Finance-y ones. The first is for HMRC graduate training type thing and the second is for DWP - Finance Manager - again a training role :) 

Hope you are ok :) I have missed you.


----------



## mummyApril

wow very quiet today?!


----------



## Sarachka

what did everyone make of the xfactor last night? I thought Kelly made a big mistake not putting Jade through. I think she perhaps didn't feel like she could be "styled"


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh i was shouting at the telly :hissy: wtf! Jade was the best singer in the whole competition and when louie but that wierd gay fella thru and that asian lady that gets herfanny out thru to the final i was swearing at the telly :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

The Over 25s category is such a joke. I hate that Kitty, she is SOOOOO skanky.


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2oL_gXECtg
cant believe they show this in the daytime! i hope my girls dont see it!


----------



## mummyApril

i missed the x factor last night so will watch it tomoro


----------



## addie25

Yay good luck u will do great. Another turtle baby on the way!!!

Hi ladies. I'm not feeling so good today but I can't tell if it's pregnancy related. Last night I woke up nauseous n made a funny I'm sick sound lol and dh gave me big hugs bc he said I made such a sad sound. Ok 7 days till my scan I can't wait!! I wish it was today Monday not 7 days away Monday but it will fly by. I think just a nice walk with dogs and mom today will be good. It seems nice out. I couldn't find a fall jacket so I'll go look today again.


----------



## Sarachka

Hi Addie

It's nice here too today, perhaps I should sit in the garden for a while.


----------



## addie25

That sounds lovely I can't wait to get outside in the fresh air.


----------



## addie25

Yay I sprayed perfume and the smell of it made me feel so sick!! Ok now I wish I felt better!!!!


----------



## Essie

Good luck Lissy, you'll have little Esme in your arms soon :cloud9:

Addie, glad you're feeling sick :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning all... Or afternoon. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi all,

On lunch - Adam gets so mad at me for having the late lunch but honestly it keeps me going. I think all morning - you got lunch yet!! Then I have lunch and work for approx an hour and it's grand. 

:hi: molls - so nice to see you , how is your :blue: bundle? :cloud9: - good I hope. Do we/will we see a birth story?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Jaynie and molly !!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok well iv been out all afternoon and now i knackered! finally got my hair cut altho dh wont notice:growlmad:
i sat there(full freckin length mirror)
stunned on how fat i am :haha:

iv been food shopping! brought aload of rubbish to eat:blush:well that doesnt help with the above ^^

finding driving very uncomfortable and baby has been kicking the same rib all day :dohh:

other than that im good :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Yay good luck u will do great. Another turtle baby on the way!!!
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm not feeling so good today but I can't tell if it's pregnancy related. Last night I woke up nauseous n made a funny I'm sick sound lol and dh gave me big hugs bc he said I made such a sad sound. Ok 7 days till my scan I can't wait!! I wish it was today Monday not 7 days away Monday but it will fly by. I think just a nice walk with dogs and mom today will be good. It seems nice out. I couldn't find a fall jacket so I'll go look today again.

the scan is amazing:cloud9: even if sonographer is like meh its a blob u cant see much at 8 weeks i was like awwwwwwww..........is that the cutest freckin blob uv ever seen,dh laughed:haha:


----------



## cassie04

Hello im literally just passing by!

I have had the worst day ever still trying to solve things with uni, secondly my student loans should have been in last thursday yet they tell me wont be here for 2 weeks (which is stressy cos rent is due NOW and Daves bday is wed and we wanted to go baby shopping next monday after finding out the gender):cry:

Plus i have had diarea for 3-4 days and the worst lower back pain and tummy cramps....they actually scared me at one point! and i went swimming but didnt do much swimming it hurt too much!

What a moaner I am! :dohh: I defintly didnt pop on here to moan :haha:

Addie- I am sooooo excited for next monday we can celebrate together! as we both get to see our babies!!!!!!WOOHOOOOOOO! so excited! :happydance: what time is your appointment in UK time/ish mines at 2pm I dont know what time that will be in USA!?!:shrug:

Clare- nice to see your enjoying maternity leave! :happydance: Are you going to keep driving? I dont know if your meant to stop when your so far gone :shrug: im still waiting for the first kicks ...but no doubt i will be cursing baba if it kicks me in the ribs all the time like yours!:haha:

Sarah- Hows your little bean? iv not spoken to you much recently!

Jaynie i would be the same- the later the lunch the less time you have work and the closer to HOME TIME!:happydance:

Sending love to all the turtles and baby turtles!:kiss:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Yay good luck u will do great. Another turtle baby on the way!!!
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm not feeling so good today but I can't tell if it's pregnancy related. Last night I woke up nauseous n made a funny I'm sick sound lol and dh gave me big hugs bc he said I made such a sad sound. Ok 7 days till my scan I can't wait!! I wish it was today Monday not 7 days away Monday but it will fly by. I think just a nice walk with dogs and mom today will be good. It seems nice out. I couldn't find a fall jacket so I'll go look today again.
> 
> the scan is amazing:cloud9: even if sonographer is like meh its a blob u cant see much at 8 weeks i was like awwwwwwww..........is that the cutest freckin blob uv ever seen,dh laughed:haha:Click to expand...

Aww I'm going at 6 weeks so it will b a dot lol a cute dot or 2 dots.

Cassie scan is at 245pm your time can't wait for our scans!!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Yay good luck u will do great. Another turtle baby on the way!!!
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm not feeling so good today but I can't tell if it's pregnancy related. Last night I woke up nauseous n made a funny I'm sick sound lol and dh gave me big hugs bc he said I made such a sad sound. Ok 7 days till my scan I can't wait!! I wish it was today Monday not 7 days away Monday but it will fly by. I think just a nice walk with dogs and mom today will be good. It seems nice out. I couldn't find a fall jacket so I'll go look today again.
> 
> the scan is amazing:cloud9: even if sonographer is like meh its a blob u cant see much at 8 weeks i was like awwwwwwww..........is that the cutest freckin blob uv ever seen,dh laughed:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm going at 6 weeks so it will b a dot lol a cute dot or 2 dots.
> 
> Cassie scan is at 245pm your time can't wait for our scans!!Click to expand...

ooohhh i will have just probably had mine by then and will be walking out the hospital! i am on countdown!:dohh:


----------



## cassie04

I did want to ask your clever turtles and mummies and preggo turts! Is it ok that i have had diarrhea and cramps on and off for nearly a week tomorrow....i have also had crazy back pain but i dont know if its cos im swimming and been walking the dog....maybe too much??!? but it comes all of a sudden and maybe lasts 30mins- and hour then goes and returns either later or the next day!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in...Tangled is on TV tonight so I'm going to watch with the boys...or just fall asleep on the couch next to them :haha: I had breakfast for dinner: egg on toast with grilled tomato and soya sausage :munch: And now I'm going to have milktart :blush:
> 
> Chat on the morrow turts
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> No way! I watched this on my DVD player with Erin on Sunday morning. It was awesome - I loved it. And I want to watch it again! She was mesmorised, we also did other stuff, shopping & visiting and the lie but mainly vegged and watched stuff. What did you think of the movie?Click to expand...

I thought it was brilliant! I loved Maximus the canine horse :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

I have exercised amazing self discipline today since I have so many creations on the go that I'm DETERMINED to get finished, plus my commissioned painting which I'm making a priority of. Holly was very patient today, it won't last all week though, so I have to make the most of her calmer toddler moments to try to get my work done!!

Cassie it may just be an incidental tummy bug with tummy cramps that diarrhea causes anyway even when you're not pregnant?:shrug: I don't think it sounds like a 2nd tri pregnancy symptom necessarily, just an upset tummy from something you ate?


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> I did want to ask your clever turtles and mummies and preggo turts! Is it ok that i have had diarrhea and cramps on and off for nearly a week tomorrow....i have also had crazy back pain but i dont know if its cos im swimming and been walking the dog....maybe too much??!? but it comes all of a sudden and maybe lasts 30mins- and hour then goes and returns either later or the next day!

Just re read the bit about back pain and that it's been a week of diarrhea, you could see your MW- she might see if there are any signifigant contractions on the monitor but I suspect you'll just be told to rest and drink lots of water:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> I did want to ask your clever turtles and mummies and preggo turts! Is it ok that i have had diarrhea and cramps on and off for nearly a week tomorrow....i have also had crazy back pain but i dont know if its cos im swimming and been walking the dog....maybe too much??!? but it comes all of a sudden and maybe lasts 30mins- and hour then goes and returns either later or the next day!
> 
> Just re read the bit about back pain and that it's been a week of diarrhea, you could see your MW- she might see if there are any signifigant contractions on the monitor but I suspect you'll just be told to rest and drink lots of water:shrug:Click to expand...


This scared me a little! hopefully its just some tummy bug....I think i shall just wait and see if it comes again tomorrow (as had it today) and then il call a midwife......thanks alot B :hugs: hows u and ur little baba!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a really top healthy lunch with a mungous mountain of fresh spinach and all my snacks today have been nothing but cheese and cherry tomatoes and grapefruit chunks and natural yoghurt.....and now for dinner all I really want is cornflakes :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a really top healthy lunch with a mungous mountain of fresh spinach and all my snacks today have been nothing but cheese and cherry tomatoes and grapefruit chunks and natural yoghurt.....and now for dinner all I really want is cornflakes :shrug:

mmmm cornflakes :thumbup: i may just have to join you!


----------



## TrinityMom

Holy crap! We had 2 tornadoes in SA!!! :shock: That's unheard of!


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone! so i managed to do both school runs! all by myself :smug:
also did some shopping, sent of a pressie to Sarah and am now cleaning kitchen and cooking dinner (i think i may be back to normal :shhh: ) early night for me :)

how has everyones day been?! Bethany you have been mega quiet today!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> I did want to ask your clever turtles and mummies and preggo turts! Is it ok that i have had diarrhea and cramps on and off for nearly a week tomorrow....i have also had crazy back pain but i dont know if its cos im swimming and been walking the dog....maybe too much??!? but it comes all of a sudden and maybe lasts 30mins- and hour then goes and returns either later or the next day!
> 
> Just re read the bit about back pain and that it's been a week of diarrhea, you could see your MW- she might see if there are any signifigant contractions on the monitor but I suspect you'll just be told to rest and drink lots of water:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This scared me a little! hopefully its just some tummy bug....I think i shall just wait and see if it comes again tomorrow (as had it today) and then il call a midwife......thanks alot B :hugs: hows u and ur little baba!:thumbup:Click to expand...

You know me, I always like to think the worst :haha: I guess I'm just saying what I would do, but as you saw my first response to your post was one of a tummy bug, and the back ache is probably just a coincidence. Could also be stress related with the return to Uni and all the associated poofuck?:shrug: I'm sure it's nothing to worry about though, even if it was contractions they'd just give you some Spasfon (or whatever the UK equivalent is) and they'd go away, so worry not:flower:

Anyway, all good here thanks:thumbup: LO has been very cute today, I did lots of 'mummy time' things and she didn't complain. By Wednesday she will be physically dragging me from my easel to play with her though, which is why I really want an ickle sibling for her, so I can get lots of work done and not feel like LO is playing all alone all the time!!:sad2:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, re: birth story. I would have given it ages ago but being without a lappy is horrible for long posts. I'll try something soon. Promise. :hugs: 

Trin, my DD the younger. LOVES Maximus!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone! so i managed to do both school runs! all by myself :smug:
> also did some shopping, sent of a pressie to Sarah and am now cleaning kitchen and cooking dinner (i think i may be back to normal :shhh: ) early night for me :)
> 
> how has everyones day been?! Bethany you have been mega quiet today!

I have been highly productive :smug:

Congrats on the school run! That must be such a relief to start feeling like your old self :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Still no news on the stolen money. I spent a VERY frustrating 2 hours on the phone to several different people trying to find someone who could (or was willing to) help me. So frustrating! And in the meantime we sit with no money :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Holy crap! We had 2 tornadoes in SA!!! :shock: That's unheard of!

I just read that as 2 tomatoes


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! We had 2 tornadoes in SA!!! :shock: That's unheard of!
> 
> I just read that as 2 tomatoesClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for the school run April. I'm sure you couldn't be more pleased. :) independence is empowering.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Still no news on the stolen money. I spent a VERY frustrating 2 hours on the phone to several different people trying to find someone who could (or was willing to) help me. So frustrating! And in the meantime we sit with no money :nope:

That's horrible Trin:nope: I wish I could help you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! so i managed to do both school runs! all by myself :smug:
> also did some shopping, sent of a pressie to Sarah and am now cleaning kitchen and cooking dinner (i think i may be back to normal :shhh: ) early night for me :)
> 
> how has everyones day been?! Bethany you have been mega quiet today!
> 
> I have been highly productive :smug:
> 
> Congrats on the school run! That must be such a relief to start feeling like your old self :hugs:Click to expand...

looks like we have both been productive :) 
yes so much better being back to normalish! i dont want to jinx myself though but i have been doing a lot more last few days :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Still no news on the stolen money. I spent a VERY frustrating 2 hours on the phone to several different people trying to find someone who could (or was willing to) help me. So frustrating! And in the meantime we sit with no money :nope:
> 
> That's horrible Trin:nope: I wish I could help you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I'm just ranting :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Yay for the school run April. I'm sure you couldn't be more pleased. :) independence is empowering.

im a very independent person so not having to ask people for help is such a good feeling! hows our little Leo? and the girls and yourself? x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Still no news on the stolen money. I spent a VERY frustrating 2 hours on the phone to several different people trying to find someone who could (or was willing to) help me. So frustrating! And in the meantime we sit with no money :nope:
> 
> That's horrible Trin:nope: I wish I could help you :hugs:Click to expand...

me too! maybe i could do some sort of cupcake sale for your charity?! walk around with the girls and sell them?! can you do that over in England? i would sell them at a bootsale but youre not allowed!


----------



## mummyApril

were the tornado's near you Trin? its odd weather here also it was like 29 and its meant to be autumn!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! We had 2 tornadoes in SA!!! :shock: That's unheard of!
> 
> I just read that as 2 tomatoesClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/minitomate.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/minitomate.gif
*
Double Tomato Sighting in Sth Africa* 

The 2 tomatoes...suspected to be of foreign provenence...first sighted in the early hours of 3rd October...


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! We had 2 tornadoes in SA!!! :shock: That's unheard of!
> 
> I just read that as 2 tomatoesClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/minitomate.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/minitomate.gif
> *
> Double Tomato Sighting in Sth Africa*
> 
> The 2 tomatoes...suspected to be of foreign provenence...first sighted in the early hours of 3rd October...Click to expand...

:haha: youre too funny!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! so i managed to do both school runs! all by myself :smug:
> also did some shopping, sent of a pressie to Sarah and am now cleaning kitchen and cooking dinner (i think i may be back to normal :shhh: ) early night for me :)
> 
> how has everyones day been?! Bethany you have been mega quiet today!
> 
> I have been highly productive :smug:
> 
> Congrats on the school run! That must be such a relief to start feeling like your old self :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> looks like we have both been productive :)
> yes so much better being back to normalish! i dont want to jinx myself though but i have been doing a lot more last few days :)Click to expand...

I'm sure you're going to be mended for good very soon:thumbup: I know what you mean about this hot sun all the time:wacko: It's a bit monotonous after a while and deffo a bit freaky! Bet it just goes from this to snow :fool:


----------



## Mollykins

We are well. Thanks for asking. :) Leo is fitting 3 month clothes perfectly. :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What to do? Put my greens in the steamer or just go with the flow and have cornflakes?:-k


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I'm sorry about the money situation. :( I wish I could help.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've gone for the greens :thumbup: And if I can't stomach them I'll fill up on cornflakes :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

Sounds like a good plan B. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Still no news on the stolen money. I spent a VERY frustrating 2 hours on the phone to several different people trying to find someone who could (or was willing to) help me. So frustrating! And in the meantime we sit with no money :nope:
> 
> That's horrible Trin:nope: I wish I could help you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! maybe i could do some sort of cupcake sale for your charity?! walk around with the girls and sell them?! can you do that over in England? i would sell them at a bootsale but youre not allowed!Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I don't think you should be walking miles even if it is for charity :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> were the tornado's near you Trin? its odd weather here also it was like 29 and its meant to be autumn!

No, they weren't but they hit squatter camps and their houses were completely destroyed and an 8 year old boy was killed :cry:

It was 19C here today...not normal for spring


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! We had 2 tornadoes in SA!!! :shock: That's unheard of!
> 
> I just read that as 2 tomatoesClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/minitomate.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/minitomate.gif
> *
> Double Tomato Sighting in Sth Africa*
> 
> The 2 tomatoes...suspected to be of foreign provenence...first sighted in the early hours of 3rd October...Click to expand...

Don't make me pee a bit :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! so i managed to do both school runs! all by myself :smug:
> also did some shopping, sent of a pressie to Sarah and am now cleaning kitchen and cooking dinner (i think i may be back to normal :shhh: ) early night for me :)
> 
> how has everyones day been?! Bethany you have been mega quiet today!
> 
> I have been highly productive :smug:
> 
> Congrats on the school run! That must be such a relief to start feeling like your old self :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> looks like we have both been productive :)
> yes so much better being back to normalish! i dont want to jinx myself though but i have been doing a lot more last few days :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're going to be mended for good very soon:thumbup: I know what you mean about this hot sun all the time:wacko: It's a bit monotonous after a while and deffo a bit freaky! Bet it just goes from this to snow :fool:Click to expand...

well apparently it is meant to snow next week?! :/ they havent given me enough time to go from flip flops to boots lol!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> We are well. Thanks for asking. :) Leo is fitting 3 month clothes perfectly. :shock:

oh my goodness he is a big boy! James is in 0-3 months but thats only because he is tall lol glad youre all well x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We are well. Thanks for asking. :) Leo is fitting 3 month clothes perfectly. :shock:
> 
> oh my goodness he is a big boy! James is in 0-3 months but thats only because he is tall lol glad youre all well xClick to expand...

I'm so disturbed by how big he is and how fast he's growing. I had a dream that I set him on the floor for a moment to hang up a coat and when I turned around he was up and walking around gurgling happily. I just followed him around in shock.


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> I did want to ask your clever turtles and mummies and preggo turts! Is it ok that i have had diarrhea and cramps on and off for nearly a week tomorrow....i have also had crazy back pain but i dont know if its cos im swimming and been walking the dog....maybe too much??!? but it comes all of a sudden and maybe lasts 30mins- and hour then goes and returns either later or the next day!
> 
> Just re read the bit about back pain and that it's been a week of diarrhea, you could see your MW- she might see if there are any signifigant contractions on the monitor but I suspect you'll just be told to rest and drink lots of water:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This scared me a little! hopefully its just some tummy bug....I think i shall just wait and see if it comes again tomorrow (as had it today) and then il call a midwife......thanks alot B :hugs: hows u and ur little baba!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You know me, I always like to think the worst :haha: I guess I'm just saying what I would do, but as you saw my first response to your post was one of a tummy bug, and the back ache is probably just a coincidence. Could also be stress related with the return to Uni and all the associated poofuck?:shrug: I'm sure it's nothing to worry about though, even if it was contractions they'd just give you some Spasfon (or whatever the UK equivalent is) and they'd go away, so worry not:flower:
> 
> Anyway, all good here thanks:thumbup: LO has been very cute today, I did lots of 'mummy time' things and she didn't complain. By Wednesday she will be physically dragging me from my easel to play with her though, which is why I really want an ickle sibling for her, so I can get lots of work done and not feel like LO is playing all alone all the time!!:sad2:Click to expand...


awww its sounds like holly will make and amazing big sister! B as if your ticker is that far already....the rainbow one!:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie! i just noticed your due date :shock: 2012 is a leap year, what if bubba comes a day late! :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello peeps gosh chaty again today i popped out with my mum this morning and was out till 2pm then it was rush rush rush to get teas,bottles,baths,dog walked all done !! I hope ya'll well ? April i just typed a huge pm back to you and flippin lost it so when i have a min i will try again or bbm you ;-)
 off to try catch up


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> were the tornado's near you Trin? its odd weather here also it was like 29 and its meant to be autumn!
> 
> No, they weren't but they hit squatter camps and their houses were completely destroyed and an 8 year old boy was killed :cry:
> 
> It was 19C here today...not normal for springClick to expand...

oh thats so sad :(


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We are well. Thanks for asking. :) Leo is fitting 3 month clothes perfectly. :shock:
> 
> oh my goodness he is a big boy! James is in 0-3 months but thats only because he is tall lol glad youre all well xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so disturbed by how big he is and how fast he's growing. I had a dream that I set him on the floor for a moment to hang up a coat and when I turned around he was up and walking around gurgling happily. I just followed him around in shock.Click to expand...

haha that would be weird!


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We are well. Thanks for asking. :) Leo is fitting 3 month clothes perfectly. :shock:
> 
> oh my goodness he is a big boy! James is in 0-3 months but thats only because he is tall lol glad youre all well xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so disturbed by how big he is and how fast he's growing. I had a dream that I set him on the floor for a moment to hang up a coat and when I turned around he was up and walking around gurgling happily. I just followed him around in shock.Click to expand...


How big is he now? i love a chubby baba!:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> hello peeps gosh chaty again today i popped out with my mum this morning and was out till 2pm then it was rush rush rush to get teas,bottles,baths,dog walked all done !! I hope ya'll well ? April i just typed a huge pm back to you and flippin lost it so when i have a min i will try again or bbm you ;-)
> off to try catch up

i hate it when that happens! x


----------



## TrinityMom

I dreamt that I had a scan and baby was a boy and I was so sad I had to return all the clothes. Beffany! Reassure me that the potty shot was of a girl pleez!!!

I almost hurled at the shops today. I had to cancel my transaction at the atm and run to my car. Didn't actually get sick but it was close - all cold sweats and horrid.
I had butternut soup and a rye roll with feta for dinner and it was yummy but now I feel sick :sick:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone! so i managed to do both school runs! all by myself :smug:
> also did some shopping, sent of a pressie to Sarah and am now cleaning kitchen and cooking dinner (i think i may be back to normal :shhh: ) early night for me :)
> 
> how has everyones day been?! Bethany you have been mega quiet today!

:happydance: :happydance: Pressie for me!!! :happydance: :happydance:

getting a bit peckish after a 3.5 hr nap :sleep: hmm what to have?


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie, even if I wasn't pregnant and had had diarrhea for a week, I'd check with the doc.


----------



## Mollykins

cassie04 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> We are well. Thanks for asking. :) Leo is fitting 3 month clothes perfectly. :shock:
> 
> oh my goodness he is a big boy! James is in 0-3 months but thats only because he is tall lol glad youre all well xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so disturbed by how big he is and how fast he's growing. I had a dream that I set him on the floor for a moment to hang up a coat and when I turned around he was up and walking around gurgling happily. I just followed him around in shock.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How big is he now? i love a chubby baba!:cloud9:Click to expand...

He's about 11 lbs already and at least 22 1/4 inch.


----------



## TrinityMom

My one patient today was a little 2 year old boy who was adopted at 1yr. He came from the orphanage I used to supply breast milk to and it was lovely to hear that he had breastmilk til 10 months old :cloud9: Such a sweet little boy. His mom said he had a bad chest (any child who coughs has a 'bad chest' according to their moms and they usually have a postnasal drip). It sounded like he had a whole percussion section of an orchestra in his chest :shock: Terrible :nope:

This is the orphanage It's just down the road from Toine's school


----------



## Sarachka

ahhh that's wonderful Trin. I don't think eastern Europe does that with breast milk


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I dreamt that I had a scan and baby was a boy and I was so sad I had to return all the clothes. Beffany! Reassure me that the potty shot was of a girl pleez!!!
> 
> I almost hurled at the shops today. I had to cancel my transaction at the atm and run to my car. Didn't actually get sick but it was close - all cold sweats and horrid.
> I had butternut soup and a rye roll with feta for dinner and it was yummy but now I feel sick :sick:

It was soooo girl!!! This is boy....

https://ingender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/1815829/potty%20shot.JPG

and this.... but I think the proud dad enhanced this one with photoshop:haha:

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/1796916/Potty%20Shot.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> and this.... but I think the proud dad enhanced this one with photoshop:haha:
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/1796916/Potty%20Shot.jpg

that reminds me of OH's friends' son. He'll be 3 in December and when they came to see us at the beach and he was playing naked, well ... the boy is well endowed! I was actually quite shocked!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!

I used cloth nappies until Holly was 1 year old but they started getting too leaky once she was bigger and wee'd and poo'ed like a grown up. I'll use them with my next dust:) until about the same age, if I can be arsed having nappies on Holly to change still too!! Gonna play it by ear on how lazy I become as a mother of 2 :haha: I still use them sometimes now if I run out though!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Sarachka if it was for your research- I got TotsBots Easifit ones ( I chose microfibre since it's quick drying compared to cotton and bamboo, VERY important!) - adjustable to 3 sizes, with a bamboo insert for night time, 20 white ones and 5 groovy coloured ones :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is what Holly had!! Plus 20 white ones

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_c9wVYCJudNw/SoGU7UgrMCI/AAAAAAAABc8/Cqt7M6AryFw/s400/nappys.JPG


----------



## HollyMonkey

My greens and quinoa cheesy frankenbake was really nice actually and I ate ALL of it and had grapefruit for dessert :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> ahhh that's wonderful Trin. I don't think eastern Europe does that with breast milk

There aren't many that do it here either. iThemba Lethu is the baby of one neonatologist who has driven the whole thing and it is primarily for AIDS babies. Having said that, most of our orphanages are full of AIDS babies. It's a lovely place tho


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!

All of mine were stolen - they were in one of the boxes that was stolen :brat:

I was going to do disposables for 6 weeks and when we go out and cloth at home. Not sure i can afford to replace them now. But I saw a website recently that lets you pay them off so I may find that


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I dreamt that I had a scan and baby was a boy and I was so sad I had to return all the clothes. Beffany! Reassure me that the potty shot was of a girl pleez!!!
> 
> I almost hurled at the shops today. I had to cancel my transaction at the atm and run to my car. Didn't actually get sick but it was close - all cold sweats and horrid.
> I had butternut soup and a rye roll with feta for dinner and it was yummy but now I feel sick :sick:
> 
> It was soooo girl!!! This is boy....
> 
> https://ingender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/1815829/potty%20shot.JPG
> 
> and this.... but I think the proud dad enhanced this one with photoshop:haha:
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/1796916/Potty%20Shot.jpgClick to expand...

thats what i saw! ahh the memories!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!

im sure Luna was going to


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> and this.... but I think the proud dad enhanced this one with photoshop:haha:
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/1796916/Potty%20Shot.jpg
> 
> that reminds me of OH's friends' son. He'll be 3 in December and when they came to see us at the beach and he was playing naked, well ... the boy is well endowed! I was actually quite shocked!Click to expand...

Thanks B :hugs: Having a wobble. I also had a wobble today that I wasn't pregnant because no one who doesn't know has noticed. So I lay on my back and prodded and palpated my poor uterus

I was worried when Toine was born that he was not well endowed - Ch'ien was quiet big from birth. But he has more than made up for it now :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!
> 
> All of mine were stolen - they were in one of the boxes that was stolen :brat:
> 
> I was going to do disposables for 6 weeks and when we go out and cloth at home. Not sure i can afford to replace them now. But I saw a website recently that lets you pay them off so I may find thatClick to expand...

God what a mean thing to steal!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!
> 
> im sure Luna was going toClick to expand...

Yes I think she was making her own, or at least the liners/inserts?:-k


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie! i just noticed your due date :shock: 2012 is a leap year, what if bubba comes a day late! :winkwink:

Hahahaha! i know! a leap year bambino! :haha: i dont think i will really mind ....i deffo probably wont by the time im 40 weeks i think i will probably just want bambino out!:haha: 

But it just means it will have to have a birthday on the 1st of march i guess :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!
> 
> im sure Luna was going toClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I think she was making her own, or at least the liners/inserts? :-kClick to expand...

Or maybe it was toilet paper or sanitary towels she was making? :shrug: I can't remember! Maybe it was all 3!


----------



## Essie

Wow loads of people online. Turtle party :happydance: trying to catch up, everyone has chatted a lot today.


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> cassie! i just noticed your due date :shock: 2012 is a leap year, what if bubba comes a day late! :winkwink:
> 
> Hahahaha! i know! a leap year bambino! :haha: i dont think i will really mind ....i deffo probably wont by the time im 40 weeks i think i will probably just want bambino out!:haha:
> 
> But it just means it will have to have a birthday on the 1st of march i guess :shrug:Click to expand...

I got married on the last leap year. Next year will be our first "proper" anniversary. The past 3 years we've had a double anniversary and celebrated on both the 28th and the 1st.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!
> 
> im sure Luna was going toClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I think she was making her own, or at least the liners/inserts? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Or maybe it was toilet paper or sanitary towels she was making? :shrug: I can't remember! Maybe it was all 3!Click to expand...

I thought it was nappy liners, but then again I do remember her mentioning cloth toilet paper so maybe t was both?


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> cassie! i just noticed your due date :shock: 2012 is a leap year, what if bubba comes a day late! :winkwink:
> 
> Hahahaha! i know! a leap year bambino! :haha: i dont think i will really mind ....i deffo probably wont by the time im 40 weeks i think i will probably just want bambino out!:haha:
> 
> But it just means it will have to have a birthday on the 1st of march i guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I got married on the last leap year. Next year will be our first "proper" anniversary. The past 3 years we've had a double anniversary and celebrated on both the 28th and the 1st.Click to expand...

ooooh i wonder if my little monkey will come up with that one .....2 birthdays! i know if it was me i would want 2 days if i could get away with it :haha: You definitly were clever to get a double anniversary a year :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!
> 
> im sure Luna was going toClick to expand...

Hello :hi:

Yes, once the little one is home we will be cloth diapering. I even ordered some preemie covers and prefolds so he's not swimming in his diapers. :haha:

I got most of my stash used from Craigslist. I have now full sets for preemie, newborn, small and medium sizes. I spent all told about $200. :thumbup:

The kinds I have are Bummis and Litewrap with a few other odds and ends.

I got Bummis preemie sized organic prefolds, as well as Osocozy prefolds (soooo soft!!), and then a whole huge stack of organic prefolds from Craigslist, not sure what brand.

And a set of Snappi's. Which are from SA! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!
> 
> im sure Luna was going toClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I think she was making her own, or at least the liners/inserts? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Or maybe it was toilet paper or sanitary towels she was making? :shrug: I can't remember! Maybe it was all 3!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was nappy liners, but then again I do remember her mentioning cloth toilet paper so maybe t was both?Click to expand...

Hehe, you girls are so cute. :hugs:

Yes, I did make cloth bum wipes - both for DH and I and for the LO. I made a few 'doublers' for the cloth diapers, too.


----------



## mummyApril

the girls are lying next to James and he is staring and smiling at them :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

I am at the hospital all day today with Rhyko. I was so sad when we got here - his nurse is clearly a super flake and he was alone in his room with the lights off and the door shut and he was crying his eyes out and the machine that gives him his feedings through his gavage tube was beeping. It beeps when it's done, and he's supposed to be fed over an hour when gavaged, and it was 15 minutes before his next feed - so it had been beeping for almost two hours. I was furious! I feel like I should never leave again... And he wasn't even swaddled, he was just thrashing around in his bassinet. I burst into tears, naturally! I picked him up and rocked him and he instantly stopped crying and had his eyes open, looking at DH and me. 
I think we startled the nurse, because when she came in she stammered something about having checked in on him 20 minutes before we arrived and he was sound asleep. RIGHT. Then the feeding machine should have been turned off and not beeping in his ear for two hours! :growlmad:

ANYWAY. Good news is he took his whole feed via bottle over night and then again when I fed him at 10am! He's due for another feed here in a half hour, so I'll be pushing for the bottle again and hopefully he'll take it all, again! He's beginning to stir, so I am going to go pluck him up and coo in his ear. :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

i am off for a lovely long soak in the bath and then i shall be back for turtle party time :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Oooh! I have a box of Snappies that I give away as samples. Not sure where they are ... maybe in the top of my mom's cupboard. I hope my microwave steriliser is there too otherwise that's also stolen :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> I am at the hospital all day today with Rhyko. I was so sad when we got here - his nurse is clearly a super flake and he was alone in his room with the lights off and the door shut and he was crying his eyes out and the machine that gives him his feedings through his gavage tube was beeping. It beeps when it's done, and he's supposed to be fed over an hour when gavaged, and it was 15 minutes before his next feed - so it had been beeping for almost two hours. I was furious! I feel like I should never leave again... And he wasn't even swaddled, he was just thrashing around in his bassinet. I burst into tears, naturally! I picked him up and rocked him and he instantly stopped crying and had his eyes open, looking at DH and me.
> I think we startled the nurse, because when she came in she stammered something about having checked in on him 20 minutes before we arrived and he was sound asleep. RIGHT. Then the feeding machine should have been turned off and not beeping in his ear for two hours! :growlmad:
> 
> ANYWAY. Good news is he took his whole feed via bottle over night and then again when I fed him at 10am! He's due for another feed here in a half hour, so I'll be pushing for the bottle again and hopefully he'll take it all, again! He's beginning to stir, so I am going to go pluck him up and coo in his ear. :kiss:

omg i would be fuming! what a stupid woman she is! i wouldnt even call her a nurse! see you are a mummy he knew mummy was there to look after him bless his heart x


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I am at the hospital all day today with Rhyko. I was so sad when we got here - his nurse is clearly a super flake and he was alone in his room with the lights off and the door shut and he was crying his eyes out and the machine that gives him his feedings through his gavage tube was beeping. It beeps when it's done, and he's supposed to be fed over an hour when gavaged, and it was 15 minutes before his next feed - so it had been beeping for almost two hours. I was furious! I feel like I should never leave again... And he wasn't even swaddled, he was just thrashing around in his bassinet. I burst into tears, naturally! I picked him up and rocked him and he instantly stopped crying and had his eyes open, looking at DH and me.
> I think we startled the nurse, because when she came in she stammered something about having checked in on him 20 minutes before we arrived and he was sound asleep. RIGHT. Then the feeding machine should have been turned off and not beeping in his ear for two hours! :growlmad:
> 
> ANYWAY. Good news is he took his whole feed via bottle over night and then again when I fed him at 10am! He's due for another feed here in a half hour, so I'll be pushing for the bottle again and hopefully he'll take it all, again! He's beginning to stir, so I am going to go pluck him up and coo in his ear. :kiss:

Oh Luna that's terrible. I would also burst into tears. This is all SO hard and you are amazingly strong to cope with this - especially for your first. I think of you every day and how challenging this is and wish I could give you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone, or is anyone considering cloth diapering?!
> 
> im sure Luna was going toClick to expand...
> 
> Hello :hi:
> 
> Yes, once the little one is home we will be cloth diapering. I even ordered some preemie covers and prefolds so he's not swimming in his diapers. :haha:
> 
> I got most of my stash used from Craigslist. I have now full sets for preemie, newborn, small and medium sizes. I spent all told about $200. :thumbup:
> 
> The kinds I have are Bummis and Litewrap with a few other odds and ends.
> 
> I got Bummis preemie sized organic prefolds, as well as Osocozy prefolds (soooo soft!!), and then a whole huge stack of organic prefolds from Craigslist, not sure what brand.
> 
> And a set of Snappi's. Which are from SA! :happydance:Click to expand...

My best friend in London used Bummis and she liked them:thumbup: Her main consideration was finding orange ones though because it's her fave colour and her little boy is always dressed in orange! :awww: They're practically the same as the TotsBots ones I had, we did a compare and contrast session over a nappy change together! :friends: (as students we used to smoke joints together and now we compare cloth nappies :haha:)


----------



## Mollykins

Omg Luna. How awful! Truth be told,I would have told her off. :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I am at the hospital all day today with Rhyko. I was so sad when we got here - his nurse is clearly a super flake and he was alone in his room with the lights off and the door shut and he was crying his eyes out and the machine that gives him his feedings through his gavage tube was beeping. It beeps when it's done, and he's supposed to be fed over an hour when gavaged, and it was 15 minutes before his next feed - so it had been beeping for almost two hours. I was furious! I feel like I should never leave again... And he wasn't even swaddled, he was just thrashing around in his bassinet. I burst into tears, naturally! I picked him up and rocked him and he instantly stopped crying and had his eyes open, looking at DH and me.
> I think we startled the nurse, because when she came in she stammered something about having checked in on him 20 minutes before we arrived and he was sound asleep. RIGHT. Then the feeding machine should have been turned off and not beeping in his ear for two hours! :growlmad:
> 
> ANYWAY. Good news is he took his whole feed via bottle over night and then again when I fed him at 10am! He's due for another feed here in a half hour, so I'll be pushing for the bottle again and hopefully he'll take it all, again! He's beginning to stir, so I am going to go pluck him up and coo in his ear. :kiss:
> 
> Oh Luna that's terrible. I would also burst into tears. This is all SO hard and you are amazingly strong to cope with this - especially for your first. I think of you every day and how challenging this is and wish I could give you a big hug :hugs:Click to expand...

I was thinking that, about it being an unpleasant experience in any circumstance but for your first child it's extra tough. Big hugs Luna:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I would never imagine you being a pot smoker B lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

luna your being super with all this and like april said you are a ''mom'' and Rhyko recognises his mommy and daddy 
ps. im sending a few bits & bobs for him tomorrow so let me know when they arrive sone are used a handful of times some never worn by nate as he was a hunky chunky man!!
im sure they will be useful all the same xx


Molly what size is little Leo in ? im off to find him something on wednesday and also TRins Tori too i love a bit of pink in my basket !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Heydoes no body nuv me no more ??
no one has said hi ;-(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I would never imagine you being a pot smoker B lol x

:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not anymore April!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Hayley! :hi:

https://rlv.zcache.com/i_love_hayley_heart_t_shirt-p235433519557293075stvj_400.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I would never imagine you being a pot smoker B lol x

The first time I went to DH's mother's house for dinner as his girlfriend, we were 17, and after dinner we sat in the lounge and her fiance took out his tins and started rolling joints to hand around...not what you expect from meeting the new MIL :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh no I know that B lol I should of worded that better! I used to be but for medicinal reasons if I lived in canada I'd be allowed it for that reason but alas I don't so I use my head to get round things now instead!


----------



## Essie

Hi Hayley :wave: hope you and Nate are both well.


----------



## mummyApril

I nuv ya Hayley :) x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Hayley :hi::haha:

I wonder how Lissy's doing :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Luna :hugs: it must've been awful to find little Rhyko like that. In sorry he has a flaky nurse today. I'm glad to hear he's doing well, and hope you are enjoying your cuddles. He'll be home and in your arms all the time soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Oh no I know that B lol I should of worded that better! I used to be but for medicinal reasons if I lived in canada I'd be allowed it for that reason but alas I don't so I use my head to get round things now instead!

Hardly medicinal in my case, we just thought we were cool bohemian kids:shrug: I reserve the right to smoke dope again when I'm 95 and riddled with arthritis though :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love the whole page of _Hi Hayleys _ that's suddenly appeared!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Inspiration for Rhyko so he can go home soon and be with mommy and daddy
https://gforceproducts.com/images/baby_drinking_bottle.jpghttps://www.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/9133025/2/istockphoto_9133025-cute-babies-eating-baby-drinking-from-milk-bottle.jpghttps://www.crdamc.amedd.army.mil/images/mother_infant/babies/bottle2.jpghttps://www.shopforbabyonlineblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/bottlefeeding-NICU-baby.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I would never imagine you being a pot smoker B lol x
> 
> The first time I went to DH's mother's house for dinner as his girlfriend, we were 17, and after dinner we sat in the lounge and her fiance took out his tins and started rolling joints to hand around...not what you expect from meeting the new MIL :haha:Click to expand...

Nothing surprises me from your MIL Trin :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Isn't this odd? Not only is the lady feeding a baby and a monkey but she looks past lactating age to me:shrug: Or can you lactate beyond your fertile years?

https://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/145518/81085802.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must go to bed :sleep: Nausea and fatigue have come stealthily upon me :thumbup: 

Nighty night bods xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Hayley! :hi:
> 
> https://rlv.zcache.com/i_love_hayley_heart_t_shirt-p235433519557293075stvj_400.jpg




Essie said:


> Hi Hayley :wave: hope you and Nate are both well.




mummyApril said:


> I nuv ya Hayley :) x




TrinityMom said:


> Hi Hayley :hi::haha:
> 
> I wonder how Lissy's doing :shrug:

:blush::cloud9::kiss::hugs:THANKYOU LADIES I FEEL THE TURT LUV & NUV AGAIN NOW hehe!!

mr nate is well thanks essie but restless during the day and fabbo at night so i cant really moan :dohh:
how is miss lyra?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I know that B lol I should of worded that better! I used to be but for medicinal reasons if I lived in canada I'd be allowed it for that reason but alas I don't so I use my head to get round things now instead!
> 
> Hardly medicinal in my case, we just thought we were cool bohemian kids:shrug: I reserve the right to smoke dope again when I'm 95 and riddled with arthritis though :haha:Click to expand...

works wonders on arthritis


----------



## mummyApril

good night B that woman looks a little unwell mentally!


----------



## new mummy2010

kitty i spy you helloooooooooooo 

gooodnight B sleep tight xx


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:

> mr nate is well thanks essie but restless during the day and fabbo at night so i cant really moan :dohh:
> how is miss lyra?

She has not been enjoying the heat (crying and only feeding early morning and late evening) but today was a bit cooler so she's been happier today :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Goodnight B :sleep: well


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I must go to bed :sleep: Nausea and fatigue have come stealthily upon me :thumbup:
> 
> Nighty night bods xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:

Goodnight B
I am also off to bed
Nighty night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all....can I come in please? :blush: 

I'm very sorry for being so absent but I've been back home visiting with Cara and OH and it was sooooo busy and we stayed with MIL who does not have an internet connection OR technology of any description, so this is why I've been so quiet. Rest assured I've been thinking about you all and wondering if you're all ok. I won't pretend I've caught up, nor am I sure I will be able to as there are a gazillion pages of chat...I may just have to wing it on this occasion.

I really hope all is well with everyone and hopefully I can get back into the swing of things in the next couple of days.

Nuv you all muchly and really have missed you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Glad you've had a good time Kit. Hope Cara is okay and enjoyed meeting her cousin and auntie.


----------



## new mummy2010

im off to zzzz now to ladies will try my best to catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> luna your being super with all this and like april said you are a ''mom'' and Rhyko recognises his mommy and daddy
> ps. im sending a few bits & bobs for him tomorrow so let me know when they arrive sone are used a handful of times some never worn by nate as he was a hunky chunky man!!
> im sure they will be useful all the same xx
> 
> 
> Molly what size is little Leo in ? im off to find him something on wednesday and also TRins Tori too i love a bit of pink in my basket !!!

Thanks, Hayley :hugs: You're such a sweet turtle! :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

glad your back kit we missed you & cara


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Kit!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I wonder how Lissy is doing? I hope everything is going well for her and Esme will be in her arms, soon!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Glad you've had a good time Kit. Hope Cara is okay and enjoyed meeting her cousin and auntie.

Thanks Essie - yes indeedy, a great time had by all but it's been exhausting. I was so sad to say goodbye to my sis, BIL and niece yesterday :cry: Hope it's not too long before we see them again.

How are you and little Lyra getting on?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> glad your back kit we missed you & cara

Ahh thanks Hayley. I'm sad to say goodbye to the folks but actually quite looking forward to some normality if you know what I mean? 

How's you and your gorge little man?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> :hi: Kit!! :hugs:

:hi: Luna!!!!! I'm so glad I've caught you on here! Can you give me an update on you and your little Rhyko? I really hope you're both doing well?

:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> luna your being super with all this and like april said you are a ''mom'' and Rhyko recognises his mommy and daddy
> ps. im sending a few bits & bobs for him tomorrow so let me know when they arrive sone are used a handful of times some never worn by nate as he was a hunky chunky man!!
> im sure they will be useful all the same xx
> 
> 
> Molly what size is little Leo in ? im off to find him something on wednesday and also TRins Tori too i love a bit of pink in my basket !!!
> 
> Thanks, Hayley :hugs: You're such a sweet turtle! :kiss:Click to expand...

your very welcome :hugs:

Essie i think the weather is going to turn from tomorrow or the day after so hopefully our sweaty hot & bothered bundles will be a little happier :thumbup:

right nighty nuv ya all 

ps lissy hope your doing good chicken :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Molly, Trin and April.

Big :hugs: :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

he is doing well putting on lots of weight ,going to get weighed on thurs will be interesting to see what he is now !!

he is mega thirsty during day and sleping between 7and half hrs -9 hrs at night so cant complain 

right i really am off now i will try get the lurker on if i can night all


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> he is doing well putting on lots of weight ,going to get weighed on thurs will be interesting to see what he is now !!
> 
> he is mega thirsty during day and sleping between 7and half hrs -9 hrs at night so cant complain
> 
> right i really am off now i will try get the lurker on if i can night all

Aww that's fab Hayley. You've done a grand job :thumbup:

Night night, sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Glad you've had a good time Kit. Hope Cara is okay and enjoyed meeting her cousin and auntie.
> 
> Thanks Essie - yes indeedy, a great time had by all but it's been exhausting. I was so sad to say goodbye to my sis, BIL and niece yesterday :cry: Hope it's not too long before we see them again.
> 
> How are you and little Lyra getting on?Click to expand...

She has suffered in the heat. Wouldn't feed at all during the day, I ended up driving to a dark lay-by on a country road to get her to cool down enough to feed. But today has been cooler and she's been much happier. 

Hopefully it wont be too long til you see them again. Any plans for you to go over and visit them?


----------



## Essie

Night Hayley :kiss:

It's goodnight from me too as Lyra seems to be asleep now. Sleep well everyone x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Glad you've had a good time Kit. Hope Cara is okay and enjoyed meeting her cousin and auntie.
> 
> Thanks Essie - yes indeedy, a great time had by all but it's been exhausting. I was so sad to say goodbye to my sis, BIL and niece yesterday :cry: Hope it's not too long before we see them again.
> 
> How are you and little Lyra getting on?Click to expand...
> 
> She has suffered in the heat. Wouldn't feed at all during the day, I ended up driving to a dark lay-by on a country road to get her to cool down enough to feed. But today has been cooler and she's been much happier.
> 
> Hopefully it wont be too long til you see them again. Any plans for you to go over and visit them?Click to expand...

Poor Lyra....hot weather is such a double edged sword when there's babies involved eh? I don't think the hot weather is set to last much longer.

We don't have any immediate plans to go over to Canada but will someday when Cara's a little older. For now, we'll make do with webcams! :thumbup:

Night night doll :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, it's nighty night from me too....:sleep:

:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

ah Kit i missed you! hope youve had a lovely time! we have all missed you on here! 
good night all sleepy turtles im off to watch the goonies with Jay can you believe hes never seen this film!?! madness night everyone catch you on the moro 
(will keep an eye on Lissys fb and update you all if anything happens)


----------



## mummyApril

this is how our babies will look when they have their first turtle get together :)
 



Attached Files:







turtlebbys.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, hope you have a great time lovey. Glad to have you back. :hugs:
Hayley, I nuv you darling :flower:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! Hi KIT!! Gad you are back.

I was out all day with MIL we had a lot of fun shopping. After we shopped we went back to her house a bit and this is how the convo went

MIL: What are you making for dinner
ME: Broccoli casserole 
MIL: Thats it?
ME: Yes I am nauseous and my back hurts and stomach is cramping don't want to stand 2 much
MIL: OH no, DH has been working all day he can't just eat broccoli casserole
ME: Yea well I don't feel well n it takes a lot to make that so prob wont make anything else
MIL: OH no he worked a full day u need to also make chicken

I called DH to tell him and he started cracking up and said "thats awesome" AHHH I am so tired. She is not mean at all she didn't say any of that to be mean so is very caring. I felt bad a bit tho kinda like I was not being a good wife. Nausea kicked in today and I am so tired from being out all day I didn't want to be cooking for an hour u kno.


----------



## mummyApril

My knee is killing me tonight! I need some deep heat!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah addie order in a takeaway! I was awfully ill when I was 5 weeks pregnant Jay had to cook for himself if he came over!


----------



## addie25

I cooked I wanted to eat it but still didn't like how she said I should cook more for him when I was sick. DH said I didn't have to cook tho but I wanted broccoli casserole.


----------



## mummyApril

What is brocolli casserole? I had bbq spare ribs for dinner they were delish :)


----------



## addie25

It's broccoli with a sauce that I make with fried bread pieces on top. Super fatty but so good!!


----------



## mummyApril

My dad would be in Canada by now


----------



## Essie

April I'm sure James and the girls will keep you busy til he gets back :hugs:


----------



## addie25

OMG. You know how DH got his new espresso machine. Well after you make the coffee you steam milk and pour it in and try and make a design. So I was pouring the milk moving my hand around trying to make a heart and I made this!!! Tell me this doesn't look like tinker bell holding a baby!! How funny is that!! I just sent it out to on my phone lol and my friends are like OMG its tinker bell holding a baby.


----------



## Crunchie

When will this moo boo sleep longer than 3 hours ..... Me so tired !!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> When will this moo boo sleep longer than 3 hours ..... Me so tired !!!

Aww Crunchie, I hope it is soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> My dad would be in Canada by now

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

She'll get there Crunchie :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

You know you are an over-tired mommy when....

... You choose to sleep on the couch because your baby fell asleep in his swing and you'd rather not risk waking him by moving him to his crib or bassinet.

Any additions ladies? What about... You know your pregnant when... ? Or... You know you've got TTC on the brain when... ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning girls :flower:

I'm not shirking from another day of productivity but am resting on the sofa after almost passing out in the kitchen while making Holly's breakfast. I had spells like that in the first few weeks when pregnant with LO from low blood sugar (at least late 2nd and 3rd tri when the GD kicks in I no longer have a low blood sugar problem :haha:) so it's no surprise, but makes me a bit dizzy for an hour or so later and I can't quite get vertical yet. LO was very good and uncomplainingly ate biscuits instead of toast since I wasn't going to get as far as the buttering of the toast :nope:

It was really annoying, I was so excited about seeing what my blood pressure was once I felt better because it was sure to be a record low but my batteries in the monitor were flat :growlmad: My blood sugar must have been really low because it was 94 about half an hour after eating pure sugar cubes and thick honey on toast to raise it! 

I missed Kit last night :cry: Hello Kit! :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> You know you are an over-tired mommy when....
> 
> ... You choose to sleep on the couch because your baby fell asleep in his swing and you'd rather not risk waking him by moving him to his crib or bassinet.
> 
> Any additions ladies? What about... You know your pregnant when... ? Or... You know you've got TTC on the brain when... ?

you know when your daughters been swapped in the night when she acts like the devil in the morning! lol like that? 
i did this with Faye before havent had to do it with James...yet! lol


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in...Tangled is on TV tonight so I'm going to watch with the boys...or just fall asleep on the couch next to them :haha: I had breakfast for dinner: egg on toast with grilled tomato and soya sausage :munch: And now I'm going to have milktart :blush:
> 
> Chat on the morrow turts
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> No way! I watched this on my DVD player with Erin on Sunday morning. It was awesome - I loved it. And I want to watch it again! She was mesmorised, we also did other stuff, shopping & visiting and the lie but mainly vegged and watched stuff. What did you think of the movie?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was brilliant! I loved Maximus the canine horse :haha:Click to expand...

I really liked it too. The horse was hilarious. It was really interesting actually because the sub plot (the kidnapping) was lost on Erin and she referred to mother gothel all the way through as rapunzel's mum :haha:! I want to watch again but Adam won't cause it's a musical! Miserable bugger he is.


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie i totally know what you feel like last night was like that! 2 and 5 n 7 lol


----------



## mummyApril

its going to snow thursday night :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> I'm not shirking from another day of productivity but am resting on the sofa after almost passing out in the kitchen while making Holly's breakfast. I had spells like that in the first few weeks when pregnant with LO from low blood sugar (at least late 2nd and 3rd tri when the GD kicks in I no longer have a low blood sugar problem :haha:) so it's no surprise, but makes me a bit dizzy for an hour or so later and I can't quite get vertical yet. LO was very good and uncomplainingly ate biscuits instead of toast since I wasn't going to get as far as the buttering of the toast :nope:
> 
> It was really annoying, I was so excited about seeing what my blood pressure was once I felt better because it was sure to be a record low but my batteries in the monitor were flat :growlmad: My blood sugar must have been really low because it was 94 about half an hour after eating pure sugar cubes and thick honey on toast to raise it!
> 
> I missed Kit last night :cry: Hello Kit! :wave:

oh goodness take it easy! hope you feeling ok


----------



## mummyApril

James is the most smiliest baby this morning, for the last half hour he has just stared at me smilling and talking away its really made my tummy flip and have buttterlies of overwhelming love!


----------



## Sarachka

Hi Lovies! Got the midwife today for first appointment. I'm looking forward to it but to be honest these last couple of days I really haven't felt pregnant :cry: wobble wobble. 

Jaynie when you're working for the DWP we will be employed by the same people, how fabulous!

April James always seems like such a happy little boy :thumbup:

Bethany my nausea has kinda stopped the last few days, hence my big wobble feeling at the moment

Molly what swing do you have for Leo? I know for sure that I want a nice swing

Kit!!!! Lovely to see you back online, bet your mum was just in heaven with you all together.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Hi Lovies! Got the midwife today for first appointment. I'm looking forward to it but to be honest these last couple of days I really haven't felt pregnant :cry: wobble wobble.
> 
> Jaynie when you're working for the DWP we will be employed by the same people, how fabulous!
> 
> April James always seems like such a happy little boy :thumbup:
> 
> Bethany my nausea has kinda stopped the last few days, hence my big wobble feeling at the moment
> 
> Molly what swing do you have for Leo? I know for sure that I want a nice swing
> 
> Kit!!!! Lovely to see you back online, bet your mum was just in heaven with you all together.

oooh yay for midwife app :)
James is generally always happy unless its hot and hes tired lol he can shout then!


----------



## HollyMonkey

All will be just fine Sarachka :hugs: :friends: I lost my nausea for about 4 days and it came back this weekend but even when it's there I still wobble !!!


----------



## mummyApril

so im going to go for a quick nap then im going to upload some photos of James and then weigh him Essie style lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Just popping in to day hi before I grab some breakfast. It's 10:30 here and all I've had is a cup of normal cappucino but now I am starting to feel hungry. After the huge almost voms yesterday I'm a little concerned about eating

DH's work friend definitely has leukaemia and has been on chemo since Saturday. Too sad :cry: He's our age and it really makes you think. And he has a 2 year old

Addie, I'll post pics of the milk foam patterns the guys at work make - hearts, triple hearts, ferns, swans...they are brilliant

Getting a bit spinny in the head so I'm off to eat


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovies! Got the midwife today for first appointment. I'm looking forward to it but to be honest these last couple of days I really haven't felt pregnant :cry: wobble wobble.
> 
> Jaynie when you're working for the DWP we will be employed by the same people, how fabulous!
> 
> April James always seems like such a happy little boy :thumbup:
> 
> Bethany my nausea has kinda stopped the last few days, hence my big wobble feeling at the moment
> 
> Molly what swing do you have for Leo? I know for sure that I want a nice swing
> 
> Kit!!!! Lovely to see you back online, bet your mum was just in heaven with you all together.
> 
> oooh yay for midwife app :)
> James is generally always happy unless its hot and hes tired lol he can shout then!Click to expand...

I think babies with older siblings are very happy, James gets lots of attention from Angel and Faye, and Holly lots from Julien and Simon, the babies lap it up:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck at the mw Sez :thumbup: Sure all will be fine :hugs:

*says the Queen of wobbles* :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

APRIL thank you soooooooooooo much for my gorgeous MATRYOSHKA mug and card!!! That was soooo super sweet of you, I love it so much!!! You are such a sweetheart!!!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Just popping in to day hi before I grab some breakfast. It's 10:30 here and all I've had is a cup of normal cappucino but now I am starting to feel hungry. After the huge almost voms yesterday I'm a little concerned about eating
> 
> DH's work friend definitely has leukaemia and has been on chemo since Saturday. Too sad :cry: He's our age and it really makes you think. And he has a 2 year old
> 
> Addie, I'll post pics of the milk foam patterns the guys at work make - hearts, triple hearts, ferns, swans...they are brilliant
> 
> Getting a bit spinny in the head so I'm off to eat

Yeah go and eat Trin, don't do a HollyMonkey:haha:

Sorry about your friend, that's awful. I lost a friend to Leukaemia and she left a 2 month old baby boy behind, so tragic:cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: monring!

hmmmmmm breakfast time :munch:

i tired! fed up of hearing the dogs ALL DAY its driving me mad :cry:!


----------



## Sarachka

As soon as I find out if it's a boy or a girl, I'm getting some of the designs I made for my clothing shop:

https://images2.cpcache.com/product/491727002v0_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

why the fuck am I watching Jeremy Kyle? I might as well be at work


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning all :) 

Forgive me for disappearing for days at a time!! I have taken to leaving my laptop in its bag and watching TV instead!! I have the radio on really high at the moment so am just relaxing listening to music :)

:af: is due on friday....lets see what happens :shock: I hope i'm not it's a little early for that!!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Just popping in to day hi before I grab some breakfast. It's 10:30 here and all I've had is a cup of normal cappucino but now I am starting to feel hungry. After the huge almost voms yesterday I'm a little concerned about eating
> 
> DH's work friend definitely has leukaemia and has been on chemo since Saturday. Too sad :cry: He's our age and it really makes you think. And he has a 2 year old
> 
> Addie, I'll post pics of the milk foam patterns the guys at work make - hearts, triple hearts, ferns, swans...they are brilliant
> 
> Getting a bit spinny in the head so I'm off to eat

thats really sad :( 
hope you get to eat and keep it in, i was very much like this when i was pregnant not nice


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> APRIL thank you soooooooooooo much for my gorgeous MATRYOSHKA mug and card!!! That was soooo super sweet of you, I love it so much!!! You are such a sweetheart!!!! :hugs:

oh yay! it got to you ok! (i had to put that box together myself that was a hard task lol) so glad you like it xx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovies! Got the midwife today for first appointment. I'm looking forward to it but to be honest these last couple of days I really haven't felt pregnant :cry: wobble wobble.
> 
> Jaynie when you're working for the DWP we will be employed by the same people, how fabulous!
> 
> April James always seems like such a happy little boy :thumbup:
> 
> Bethany my nausea has kinda stopped the last few days, hence my big wobble feeling at the moment
> 
> Molly what swing do you have for Leo? I know for sure that I want a nice swing
> 
> Kit!!!! Lovely to see you back online, bet your mum was just in heaven with you all together.
> 
> oooh yay for midwife app :)
> James is generally always happy unless its hot and hes tired lol he can shout then!Click to expand...
> 
> I think babies with older siblings are very happy, James gets lots of attention from Angel and Faye, and Holly lots from Julien and Simon, the babies lap it up:haha:Click to expand...

they spend every opportunity in his face lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Just popping in to day hi before I grab some breakfast. It's 10:30 here and all I've had is a cup of normal cappucino but now I am starting to feel hungry. After the huge almost voms yesterday I'm a little concerned about eating
> 
> DH's work friend definitely has leukaemia and has been on chemo since Saturday. Too sad :cry: He's our age and it really makes you think. And he has a 2 year old
> 
> Addie, I'll post pics of the milk foam patterns the guys at work make - hearts, triple hearts, ferns, swans...they are brilliant
> 
> Getting a bit spinny in the head so I'm off to eat
> 
> Yeah go and eat Trin, don't do a HollyMonkey:haha:
> 
> Sorry about your friend, that's awful. I lost a friend to Leukaemia and she left a 2 month old baby boy behind, so tragic:cry:Click to expand...

i will act like a crazy mum and make my girls laugh everyday for this exact reason id be so upset if i got ill and i hadnt made my girls laugh at least once a day! or felt the love, thats the worst thought imagining my children if anything happened to me :(


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> why the fuck am I watching Jeremy Kyle? I might as well be at work

i used to watch this but its got so bad it makes me angry!


----------



## mummyApril

i wondered where you had gone ginge, how have you been?


----------



## mummyApril

James just looked at me like im a crazy woman, hes a smart boy lol


----------



## Sarachka

a growing baby NEEDS doritos, right? thinking otherwise would surely be tantamount to neglect.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm very good thanks, he left this morning to go to an appointment and he didn't want to go.. he didn't want to go home after either :haha: I must be doing something right.


----------



## Essie

Do babies have bad dreams? Like if they had a traumatic birth do they dream about it?


----------



## cassie04

Morning everybody! :hi:

Essie- i have absolutly no idea! I wonder if they do :shrug: Why? what made you ask this? Hope baby lyra is fabulous :kiss:


----------



## cassie04

ginge i must say im rather excited to see the outcome of your cycle this month! your life is like a soap!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> a growing baby NEEDS doritos, right? thinking otherwise would surely be tantamount to neglect.

Oh most definitely!


----------



## cassie04

wohhhooooooo bambino is a mango! a beautiful one at that!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







mango.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0









images.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cassie04

april does it seem like ages ago since your handsome boy was a mango!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie babies do dream not sure if they dream about their birth etc x


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Morning everybody! :hi:
> 
> Essie- i have absolutly no idea! I wonder if they do :shrug: Why? what made you ask this? Hope baby lyra is fabulous :kiss:

Hi Cassie, hope you and bump are well.

I ask because sometimes when Lyra is asleep she'll start to cry in a really panicked way and she won't stop until we get her to open her eyes and properly wake up and see that we're here and she is okay. I just wondered if she was having a bad dream :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> april does it seem like ages ago since your handsome boy was a mango!:haha:

yay for your mango :) yes it does! i was probably thinking one week until my gender scan lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Essie it could be wind pain? James grizzles for a bit in his sleep and i put it down to a tad of wind?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ah Kit i missed you! hope youve had a lovely time! we have all missed you on here!
> good night all sleepy turtles im off to watch the goonies with Jay can you believe hes never seen this film!?! madness night everyone catch you on the moro
> (will keep an eye on Lissys fb and update you all if anything happens)

Thanks April :hugs:

The Goonies is truly my favourite all time film - it just makes me feel happy and think of simpler times :cloud9: Hope you enjoyed :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, hope you have a great time lovey. Glad to have you back. :hugs:
> Hayley, I nuv you darling :flower:

Thanks Molly, so glad to be back. How are you and the beeyootiful Leo doing?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OMG. You know how DH got his new espresso machine. Well after you make the coffee you steam milk and pour it in and try and make a design. So I was pouring the milk moving my hand around trying to make a heart and I made this!!! Tell me this doesn't look like tinker bell holding a baby!! How funny is that!! I just sent it out to on my phone lol and my friends are like OMG its tinker bell holding a baby.
> 
> View attachment 274636

It so is addie!!!!!! How lovely :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> When will this moo boo sleep longer than 3 hours ..... Me so tired !!!

Ahh Crunchster..I feel your pain but it will happen and when it does you'll worry that there's something wrong with Lauren..bet you will lol Before long she will be sleeping much longer and you'll still be lying awake waiting for her to wake..at least that's what's going on with me just now. Cara slept from 7pm till 5.30am the other day :shock: She still does have two feeds in the night normally though.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You know you are an over-tired mommy when....
> 
> ... You choose to sleep on the couch because your baby fell asleep in his swing and you'd rather not risk waking him by moving him to his crib or bassinet.
> 
> Any additions ladies? What about... You know your pregnant when... ? Or... You know you've got TTC on the brain when... ?

You know you are an overtired mummy when...

..while standing in the queue at the supermarket alone, you push your shopping trolley back and forth as if to soothe your groceries :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> I'm not shirking from another day of productivity but am resting on the sofa after almost passing out in the kitchen while making Holly's breakfast. I had spells like that in the first few weeks when pregnant with LO from low blood sugar (at least late 2nd and 3rd tri when the GD kicks in I no longer have a low blood sugar problem :haha:) so it's no surprise, but makes me a bit dizzy for an hour or so later and I can't quite get vertical yet. LO was very good and uncomplainingly ate biscuits instead of toast since I wasn't going to get as far as the buttering of the toast :nope:
> 
> It was really annoying, I was so excited about seeing what my blood pressure was once I felt better because it was sure to be a record low but my batteries in the monitor were flat :growlmad: My blood sugar must have been really low because it was 94 about half an hour after eating pure sugar cubes and thick honey on toast to raise it!
> 
> I missed Kit last night :cry: Hello Kit! :wave:

Oh that's a bit poo to be so off colour - hope it doesn't last m'love.

Sorry I haven't BBMd you back but my BB ran out of juice and I'm just charging it now. 

Nuv you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> its going to snow thursday night :happydance:

:shock: Really or is this a joke I don't get?



mummyApril said:


> James is the most smiliest baby this morning, for the last half hour he has just stared at me smilling and talking away its really made my tummy flip and have buttterlies of overwhelming love!

:awww: Cara is like this too, particularly in the morning..and really vocal. I wish I knew what she was saying :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hi Lovies! Got the midwife today for first appointment. I'm looking forward to it but to be honest these last couple of days I really haven't felt pregnant :cry: wobble wobble.
> 
> Jaynie when you're working for the DWP we will be employed by the same people, how fabulous!
> 
> April James always seems like such a happy little boy :thumbup:
> 
> Bethany my nausea has kinda stopped the last few days, hence my big wobble feeling at the moment
> 
> Molly what swing do you have for Leo? I know for sure that I want a nice swing
> 
> Kit!!!! Lovely to see you back online, bet your mum was just in heaven with you all together.

Thanks doll - hope you and your little bean are coming along nicely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Just popping in to day hi before I grab some breakfast. It's 10:30 here and all I've had is a cup of normal cappucino but now I am starting to feel hungry. After the huge almost voms yesterday I'm a little concerned about eating
> 
> DH's work friend definitely has leukaemia and has been on chemo since Saturday. Too sad :cry: He's our age and it really makes you think. And he has a 2 year old
> 
> Addie, I'll post pics of the milk foam patterns the guys at work make - hearts, triple hearts, ferns, swans...they are brilliant
> 
> Getting a bit spinny in the head so I'm off to eat

Oh my Trin - that's so sad. Reminds us all how grateful we should all be for our health and all that we have.

Hope you've stopped spinning :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: monring!
> 
> hmmmmmm breakfast time :munch:
> 
> i tired! fed up of hearing the dogs ALL DAY its driving me mad :cry:!

How long till you move Clare? Will it be after baby arrives?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm very good thanks, he left this morning to go to an appointment and he didn't want to go.. he didn't want to go home after either :haha: I must be doing something right.

Oooo, I'm a bit behind Ginge..who's "he"???


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> wohhhooooooo bambino is a mango! a beautiful one at that!:haha:

What a lovely mango!!:happydance::happydance:

Morning Turtles!! So I was woken up at 4:40am last night from a text . My friend keeps testing me at that time and it really bothers me bc it takes me a long time to fall back to sleep. Today I am going to breakfast with a friend then we may go look for a fall jacket. 

Oh so last night I had a dream that my friend and I were taking hpt tests and lining them up :shrug:

Next dream. Jacob from twilight was my cousin and I was so mad about it bc he is hot and i couldn't date him. :shrug: lol

Odd dreams.


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: monring!
> 
> hmmmmmm breakfast time :munch:
> 
> i tired! fed up of hearing the dogs ALL DAY its driving me mad :cry:!
> 
> How long till you move Clare? Will it be after baby arrives?Click to expand...

they saidin the new year,so that could mean anything:growlmad:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: kit 'he' is my new partner...


----------



## addie25

Hey Ginger,glad to hear everything is going good with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

A whole page of posts from Kit, you can tell you've been away from BnB :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ah Kit i missed you! hope youve had a lovely time! we have all missed you on here!
> good night all sleepy turtles im off to watch the goonies with Jay can you believe hes never seen this film!?! madness night everyone catch you on the moro
> (will keep an eye on Lissys fb and update you all if anything happens)
> 
> Thanks April :hugs:
> 
> The Goonies is truly my favourite all time film - it just makes me feel happy and think of simpler times :cloud9: Hope you enjoyed :hugs:Click to expand...

yes i did made me really giggle :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: kit 'he' is my new partner...

gah?! KIT!:rofl: ur way behind the times:dohh:

Ginge has a new lover boy and had an oppsssy too :-$


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know you are an over-tired mommy when....
> 
> ... You choose to sleep on the couch because your baby fell asleep in his swing and you'd rather not risk waking him by moving him to his crib or bassinet.
> 
> Any additions ladies? What about... You know your pregnant when... ? Or... You know you've got TTC on the brain when... ?
> 
> You know you are an overtired mummy when...
> 
> ..while standing in the queue at the supermarket alone, you push your shopping trolley back and forth as if to soothe your groceries :blush:Click to expand...

hahaha brilliant, i rock back n forth when im holding groceries in my arms while waiting to pay!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> its going to snow thursday night :happydance:
> 
> :shock: Really or is this a joke I don't get?
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is the most smiliest baby this morning, for the last half hour he has just stared at me smilling and talking away its really made my tummy flip and have buttterlies of overwhelming love!Click to expand...
> 
> :awww: Cara is like this too, particularly in the morning..and really vocal. I wish I knew what she was saying :haha:Click to expand...

they are probably telling us that we are a little crazy?! lol and apparently it is meant to snow on thursday and friday?! we shall see maybe its just my little weird area thats getting it


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody! :hi:
> 
> Essie- i have absolutly no idea! I wonder if they do :shrug: Why? what made you ask this? Hope baby lyra is fabulous :kiss:
> 
> Hi Cassie, hope you and bump are well.
> 
> I ask because sometimes when Lyra is asleep she'll start to cry in a really panicked way and she won't stop until we get her to open her eyes and properly wake up and see that we're here and she is okay. I just wondered if she was having a bad dream :shrug:Click to expand...

ooooh how funny!?!? i suppose we all do it :shrug: dave will shake and jump up or sometimes he gets panicked like he is out of breathe when he is dreaming :haha: maybe she is going to be a dreamer. Its nice that she calms when she sees u :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> april does it seem like ages ago since your handsome boy was a mango!:haha:
> 
> yay for your mango :) yes it does! i was probably thinking one week until my gender scan lol xClick to expand...

This is EXACTLY what I am thinking :haha: you found out you were having a boy didnt you :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know you are an over-tired mommy when....
> 
> ... You choose to sleep on the couch because your baby fell asleep in his swing and you'd rather not risk waking him by moving him to his crib or bassinet.
> 
> Any additions ladies? What about... You know your pregnant when... ? Or... You know you've got TTC on the brain when... ?
> 
> You know you are an overtired mummy when...
> 
> ..while standing in the queue at the supermarket alone, you push your shopping trolley back and forth as if to soothe your groceries :blush:Click to expand...

This made me giggle!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> april does it seem like ages ago since your handsome boy was a mango!:haha:
> 
> yay for your mango :) yes it does! i was probably thinking one week until my gender scan lol xClick to expand...
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I am thinking :haha: you found out you were having a boy didnt you :shrug:Click to expand...

yup :) there was a willy on that screen lol


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> april does it seem like ages ago since your handsome boy was a mango!:haha:
> 
> yay for your mango :) yes it does! i was probably thinking one week until my gender scan lol xClick to expand...
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I am thinking :haha: you found out you were having a boy didnt you :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yup :) there was a willy on that screen lolClick to expand...

my gut instinct and daves gut instinct is there is a penis in me right now:haha: and im not having sex!:blush:


----------



## addie25

Can wait till u find out Cassie.

So I am gettin little shocks on my spine near my neck area?? Maybe from the shots I duno :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Branston Hicks are getting alittle tooo strong and a little too often :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helooo, just waiting for a train, went to pick up a necklace I had repaired. Had another funny turn though, not so bad as this morning, didn't finish up by lying on the floor for 15mins, but had to eat PRONTO! So home and resty-poos for me :thumbup:

You know when you're ttc obsessed when someone asks you the date and you give them your CD day


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha Cassie, penis in you :haha:

I wouldn't be too scared of BH's Clare, I had loads for weeks and really strong but the day of labour not one! I don't want to speak too soon though and you're actually in labour! But for me it was all just preliminary training!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: yes i have a new fella .....also had an oops too!! i'm terrified!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all! :hi: looks like we are having a mini turtle party this morning/afternoon! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

for all u mummies.BH what do they feel like,these ones today feel like someone sitting on my tummy LOL


----------



## mummyApril

my scar and womb are really aching today i hope this is normal i hate panicking over it!


----------



## mummyApril

oh and my son just pooped on me lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

if branston hicks are close together should you be worried?


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: branston lol i think braxton hicks can vary if they stay fairly regular you might want to call midwife :) xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> if branston hicks are close together should you be worried?

I can only share my own B Hicks experience, and for me they were tricksters and woke me up many a night and had me counting them through to about 4am before falling asleep just when I was about to wake DH:haha: For me they were a massive hardening of the stomach, sending my bump up and out into a big weird square form, lasting for anything between 30 secs to a couple of minutes, about 4 mins apart when I was having a 'session', sometimes really taking my breath away, sometimes milder, and then slowly subsiding and the bump going back down to normal shape and size. But I guess they can be different for each woman. I had mine daily and nightly from about 32 or 33 weeks, gradually increasing until LO's birth (just before term) and as I mentioned earlier the real labour contractions for me went straight to my back and I had no BH's at all! Hope this helps:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all! :hi: looks like we are having a mini turtle party this morning/afternoon! :dance:

Hi Newbie:wave: I so hope your egg catch was a success as a nice birthday surprise for me:hugs:


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Branston Hicks are getting alittle tooo strong and a little too often :wacko:

You're not going to do a Crunchie are you? This is only your second day of mat leave!


----------



## newbie_ttc

ooh, now that's some pressure! i must think of a back up plan in case we miss it! :haha: this weekend has been crap for bd'ing. fortunately, it looks like i won't be o'ing for another 2 or 3 days i would guess. i was about to post some pics to my handy dandy journal. 

What do u have planned for your b-day?


----------



## Sarachka

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> april does it seem like ages ago since your handsome boy was a mango!:haha:
> 
> yay for your mango :) yes it does! i was probably thinking one week until my gender scan lol xClick to expand...
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I am thinking :haha: you found out you were having a boy didnt you :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yup :) there was a willy on that screen lolClick to expand...
> 
> my gut instinct and daves gut instinct is there is a penis in me right now:haha: and im not having sex!:blush:Click to expand...

this is my gut instinct too! In fact OH and I refer to beanie as Noah already, which is really risky haha!


----------



## Sarachka

My MW appointment went well, just general form filling and details etc


----------



## mummyApril

miss attitude is home...


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> ooh, now that's some pressure! i must think of a back up plan in case we miss it! :haha: this weekend has been crap for bd'ing. fortunately, it looks like i won't be o'ing for another 2 or 3 days i would guess. i was about to post some pics to my handy dandy journal.
> 
> What do u have planned for your b-day?

Nothing much planned yet, I wanted to go to this beautiful park called the Chateau Sauvage (see pic below) which has huge grounds full of deer and wallabies and flamingoes- but it's a bit of a drive away and the one thing both my doc and scan doc said was as little car as possible for me. So I'll have to come up with another plan. I have been a couple of times but want to show Holly who has never been, but it can wait. I guess we'll go to a child friendly restaurant or something instead:shrug:

https://site.orphin78.free.fr/chateau_sauvage.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> miss attitude is home...

For a moment there I thought you meant Sarachka :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow! that is beautiful! i bet holly would absolutely love that! u can take her next year with her little brother/sister :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> miss attitude is home...
> 
> For a moment there I thought you meant Sarachka :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: glad your appt went well sarah! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha Cassie, penis in you :haha:
> 
> I wouldn't be too scared of BH's Clare, I had loads for weeks and really strong but the day of labour not one! I don't want to speak too soon though and you're actually in labour! But for me it was all just preliminary training!

I didn't have any BH .....another thing I missed :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> miss attitude is home...
> 
> For a moment there I thought you meant Sarachka :haha:Click to expand...

 hahaha am I that bad?


----------



## mummyApril

lol no i meant Angel B shes got an attitude of a 15 yr old! 
i love that place it looks amazing!


----------



## babyhopes2010

bh fading a bit thank god! x


----------



## cassie04

I felt BABY REED ROLL ABOUT PROPERLY FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!! IT LASTED A WHOLE 2/3 mins :cloud9:



Sorry felt the need to shout this as im a tad excited


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> bh fading a bit thank god! x


My friend said she had them from 32 weeks reguarly untill she went into labour....i think its your body practicing!:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

well baby is allowed out in 3weeks :haha:

a psychic who predicted this pregnancy predict conception fb 2011 and bith in ref to 29 oct 6th nov :haha:


yey for baby movements :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

i really dont like these pains im getting


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> I'm not shirking from another day of productivity but am resting on the sofa after almost passing out in the kitchen while making Holly's breakfast. I had spells like that in the first few weeks when pregnant with LO from low blood sugar (at least late 2nd and 3rd tri when the GD kicks in I no longer have a low blood sugar problem :haha:) so it's no surprise, but makes me a bit dizzy for an hour or so later and I can't quite get vertical yet. LO was very good and uncomplainingly ate biscuits instead of toast since I wasn't going to get as far as the buttering of the toast :nope:
> 
> It was really annoying, I was so excited about seeing what my blood pressure was once I felt better because it was sure to be a record low but my batteries in the monitor were flat :growlmad: My blood sugar must have been really low because it was 94 about half an hour after eating pure sugar cubes and thick honey on toast to raise it!
> 
> I missed Kit last night :cry: Hello Kit! :wave:
> 
> Oh that's a bit poo to be so off colour - hope it doesn't last m'love.
> 
> Sorry I haven't BBMd you back but my BB ran out of juice and I'm just charging it now.
> 
> Nuv you :hugs:Click to expand...

I nuv you too:hugs: Feeling much better but opted for a bath with deep pore facial scrub and loofah rather than swimming tonight, just to be on the safe side:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

APRIL- Are these still your period type pains? It might be your first ovulation back after baby? I had weird painful period cramps when Holly was ickle and always assumed it was O or a phantom period since I had no bleeding until I stopped BFing :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cannabis would probably ease them April :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have never seen the Goonies :shhh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> I felt BABY REED ROLL ABOUT PROPERLY FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!! IT LASTED A WHOLE 2/3 mins :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry felt the need to shout this as im a tad excited

It's a moving mango!!!! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> hope yourall well turtles xxxx sorry about all the :af: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> had a lovely lazy day at home just what I needed as I seem to have too much fun and not enough sleep at the mo
> 
> Might try for one more :sex: tonight but after that I am going on strike !
> 
> poor hubby looks knackered,
> 
> x

Amusing post of Crunchie's a long time ago :haha: It's from the 28th November so is perhaps the Lauren activity?


----------



## TrinityMom

I go to lunch with my mom and come back and see patients all afternoon and you guys go and have a turtle party! :haha:

Tarquin has been walking around the house singing It's the end of the world as we know it (REM) for HOURS!!!! Yesterday he made up a song "Baddie baddie what you going to do" about stealing my car and then getting blown up or eaten by Zeus or beaten up by dh...guess he needs to process stuff :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Yay for mamba mango!! :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> I felt BABY REED ROLL ABOUT PROPERLY FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!! IT LASTED A WHOLE 2/3 mins :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry felt the need to shout this as im a tad excited
> 
> It's a moving mango!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

HAHAH this is what i said! dave was like what did it feel like? i said "like a mango roling around in my uterus" i couldnt describe it any better than that!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

Right im off to cook chicken stir fry nom nom! have a lovely evening and see you tomorow.....oooh its daves birthday tomorrow! Im meeting him at Metro Centre (Its the massive shopping centre in Newcastle...It used to be the biggest in europe dunno if it still is ) going to do some shopping, go for dinner, then a movie :cloud9: 

I have bought him some new trainers and a top for bambino saying "the XBOX stole my daddy" seeing as the xbox is his "other woman":haha:

Have a lovely night girlies!:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> APRIL- Are these still your period type pains? It might be your first ovulation back after baby? I had weird painful period cramps when Holly was ickle and always assumed it was O or a phantom period since I had no bleeding until I stopped BFing :shrug:

yeah but sometimes it does kinda feel like ovulation, iv stopped breastfeeding (unless hes crying and wants to suckle (is that bad?) ) anyway i did think it was ovulation but definitely feels like cramping period pains im just unsure about the sharp pain i get now and again possibly ovaries) :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Cannabis would probably ease them April :haha:

haha i dont think id like to feel out of it im too scared to even have a glass of wine!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I have never seen the Goonies :shhh:

shocking! i think you should watch it lol


----------



## mummyApril

i thought i would of needed that t-shirt for James but Jay hasnt gone on the xbox at all! he just cant be bothered when before he was obsessed lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

lovely avatar clare! for a minute i thought someone new was posting to our thread! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> lovely avatar clare! for a minute i thought someone new was posting to our thread! :haha:

I also did a double take :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

B, I'm glad you're babying yourself tonight. My poor fainting Frenchie. :awww:

Yay Cassie for proper baby rolls. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, I'm glad you're babying yourself tonight. My poor fainting Frenchie. :awww:
> 
> Yay Cassie for proper baby rolls. :cloud9:

Thanks Molly, I just do it to get attention from gallant men. This was me in the shopping centre this afternoon...

https://brontehoroine.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/fainting2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> lovely avatar clare! for a minute i thought someone new was posting to our thread! :haha:
> 
> I also did a double take :haha:Click to expand...

Me triple!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a hippopotabelly


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now when I was skyping with my dear Addie at the weekend I explained a technical hitch that I have with my homemade turtle gifts since becoming pregnant- they involve a certain amount of physical effort and I'm afraid of straining my tummy in the process- BUT TODAY I HAVE FOUND THE SOLUTION! So am feeling most gay :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Something has died in our garden or our neighbour's garden and the smell of decomposition is making me feel really sick and retch :sick: I've lit incense in every room and I can still smell it. And yet, when DH brought out the fresh pasta with basil pesto and grana padano cheese I nommed a whole lot of it :munch: :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> lovely avatar clare! for a minute i thought someone new was posting to our thread! :haha:
> 
> I also did a double take :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me triple!!Click to expand...

and me lol


----------



## mummyApril

my mum says James looks like Lee Evans haha


----------



## mummyApril

i promised photos so if you give me a sec i shall upload some :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> my mum says James looks like Lee Evans haha

I just had to Google Lee evans coz don't know who he is but the eyes may have something of him :haha: Especially the pic on your bbm profile pic!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay James pics! This is Lee Evans for comparison's sake April! :haha:

https://www.cinefamilia.net/images/casting/160x206/LeeEvans.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Just popping in to day hi before I grab some breakfast. It's 10:30 here and all I've had is a cup of normal cappucino but now I am starting to feel hungry. After the huge almost voms yesterday I'm a little concerned about eating
> 
> DH's work friend definitely has leukaemia and has been on chemo since Saturday. Too sad :cry: He's our age and it really makes you think. And he has a 2 year old
> 
> Addie, I'll post pics of the milk foam patterns the guys at work make - hearts, triple hearts, ferns, swans...they are brilliant
> 
> Getting a bit spinny in the head so I'm off to eat
> 
> Yeah go and eat Trin, don't do a HollyMonkey:haha:
> 
> Sorry about your friend, that's awful. I lost a friend to Leukaemia and she left a 2 month old baby boy behind, so tragic:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i will act like a crazy mum and make my girls laugh everyday for this exact reason id be so upset if i got ill and i hadnt made my girls laugh at least once a day! or felt the love, thats the worst thought imagining my children if anything happened to me :(Click to expand...

April..what you said made me think of a woman that used to work with me. She insisted on telling her sons she loved them every time they parted company in case anything should happen to either one of them...they were often mortified as they were in their 20's at the time and she'd hear them open the front door to go out with their friends and rush out shouting she loved them :blush::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Do babies have bad dreams? Like if they had a traumatic birth do they dream about it?

Crikey - I hope not! I'm pretty sure they do dream though as Cara will whimper/scream/laugh all in her sleep.


----------



## Mollykins

I put the burp cloth over my shoulder and lifted baby to my opposite shoulder (why I don't know) and he promptly vommed all over that shoulder. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: monring!
> 
> hmmmmmm breakfast time :munch:
> 
> i tired! fed up of hearing the dogs ALL DAY its driving me mad :cry:!
> 
> How long till you move Clare? Will it be after baby arrives?Click to expand...
> 
> they saidin the new year,so that could mean anything:growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh poo....hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: kit 'he' is my new partner...

Woohoo! Go Ginge! You wasted no time and quite rightly so! Soooo, this oopsy......??


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> A whole page of posts from Kit, you can tell you've been away from BnB :haha:

:haha: Somebody STOP MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know you are an over-tired mommy when....
> 
> ... You choose to sleep on the couch because your baby fell asleep in his swing and you'd rather not risk waking him by moving him to his crib or bassinet.
> 
> Any additions ladies? What about... You know your pregnant when... ? Or... You know you've got TTC on the brain when... ?
> 
> You know you are an overtired mummy when...
> 
> ..while standing in the queue at the supermarket alone, you push your shopping trolley back and forth as if to soothe your groceries :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> This made me giggle!:haha:Click to expand...

Haha! Giggle while you can, you'll soon be doing similar things!! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit... You've got an email lovey. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I put the burp cloth over my shoulder and lifted baby to my opposite shoulder (why I don't know) and he promptly vommed all over that shoulder. :dohh:

He didn't want to dirty the cloth:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi all! :hi: looks like we are having a mini turtle party this morning/afternoon! :dance:
> 
> Hi Newbie:wave: I so hope your egg catch was a success as a nice birthday surprise for me:hugs:Click to expand...

Oooo, and for me too!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

heres the first batch
 



Attached Files:







IMG01495-20110922-0857.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0









IMG01500-20110922-1242.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG01553-20110927-1228.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









IMG01555-20110927-1229.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG01566-20110928-1441.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> april does it seem like ages ago since your handsome boy was a mango!:haha:
> 
> yay for your mango :) yes it does! i was probably thinking one week until my gender scan lol xClick to expand...
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I am thinking :haha: you found out you were having a boy didnt you :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yup :) there was a willy on that screen lolClick to expand...
> 
> my gut instinct and daves gut instinct is there is a penis in me right now:haha: and im not having sex!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> this is my gut instinct too! In fact OH and I refer to beanie as Noah already, which is really risky haha!Click to expand...

Extremely risky...I should know!! Poor Cara must have a complex :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You know you are an over-tired mommy when....
> 
> ... You choose to sleep on the couch because your baby fell asleep in his swing and you'd rather not risk waking him by moving him to his crib or bassinet.
> 
> Any additions ladies? What about... You know your pregnant when... ? Or... You know you've got TTC on the brain when... ?
> 
> You know you are an overtired mummy when...
> 
> ..while standing in the queue at the supermarket alone, you push your shopping trolley back and forth as if to soothe your groceries :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> This made me giggle!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! Giggle while you can, you'll soon be doing similar things!! :haha:Click to expand...

It's true! If Leo is fussing and my Oh has him, I start to do the "popcorn dance" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Kitty! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manga/hello-kitty-14.gif

I'm about to go to beddddddddd!!! You always do this to me! Creepy on when you know I'm creepy off :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> I felt BABY REED ROLL ABOUT PROPERLY FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!! IT LASTED A WHOLE 2/3 mins :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry felt the need to shout this as im a tad excited

:happydance: Really happy for you...it will be the first of many such lovely things :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

them photos are brilliant!!! im going to see lee evans live on thursday!!! :happydance: and yes kit ;) oopsy indeed, because i had sort of given up i wasnt watching my dates and i ended up :sex: on CD 14 -CD 18 :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i will have 4 consecutive b-days that week starting on the 15th:
my dad
my brother
kit
last but not least Beffany

Welcome back kit! definitely miss u on here but i'm glad you had a great time. Cara and your niece look alike :D got any plans in the works for your special day? first b-day as a mommy :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

i have to write something here....
 



Attached Files:







IMG01569-20110929-1003.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG01574-20110929-1354.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG01590-20110930-1812.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG01602-20111002-1014.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG01610-20111003-1018.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> heres the first batch

Ho ho ho what a gallery of expressions from one so young! From menacing, to sarcastic, to pensive!! He's so cute and funny :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have never seen the Goonies :shhh:

:shock:

*is incredulous*

by the way...love your avatar, Holly is so special :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

youre probably getting bored now
 



Attached Files:







IMG01611-20111003-1128.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG01612-20111003-1130.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG01613-20111003-1131.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG01617-20111004-0833.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG01626-20111004-1959.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have never seen the Goonies :shhh:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> *is incredulous*
> 
> by the way...love your avatar, Holly is so special :kiss:Click to expand...

Gosh you have been away a long time, that avatar is as old as the hills! Thanks though:hugs: She looks like something out of ABBA with her fringe and general blond bowl!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> APRIL- Are these still your period type pains? It might be your first ovulation back after baby? I had weird painful period cramps when Holly was ickle and always assumed it was O or a phantom period since I had no bleeding until I stopped BFing :shrug:
> 
> yeah but sometimes it does kinda feel like ovulation, iv stopped breastfeeding (unless hes crying and wants to suckle (is that bad?) ) anyway i did think it was ovulation but definitely feels like cramping period pains im just unsure about the sharp pain i get now and again possibly ovaries) :shrug:Click to expand...

How did you find stopping BFing? I think I'll struggle when the time comes.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April! He's so handsome! Look at all that personality shining through... I can't wait for Leo's first laugh.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Noooo he's lovely April, he makes me smile :D


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my mum says James looks like Lee Evans haha
> 
> I just had to Google Lee evans coz don't know who he is but the eyes may have something of him :haha: Especially the pic on your bbm profile pic!!!Click to expand...

haha yes especially that one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> APRIL- Are these still your period type pains? It might be your first ovulation back after baby? I had weird painful period cramps when Holly was ickle and always assumed it was O or a phantom period since I had no bleeding until I stopped BFing :shrug:
> 
> yeah but sometimes it does kinda feel like ovulation, iv stopped breastfeeding (unless hes crying and wants to suckle (is that bad?) ) anyway i did think it was ovulation but definitely feels like cramping period pains im just unsure about the sharp pain i get now and again possibly ovaries) :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you find stopping BFing? I think I'll struggle when the time comes.Click to expand...

Don't force it, let it come naturally I say and you'll both be ready at the same time I reckon since Mother Nature is clever like that :thumbup: Not that you were asking me 8-[


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Something has died in our garden or our neighbour's garden and the smell of decomposition is making me feel really sick and retch :sick: I've lit incense in every room and I can still smell it. And yet, when DH brought out the fresh pasta with basil pesto and grana padano cheese I nommed a whole lot of it :munch: :shrug:

:sick:

(the dead thing, not the grana padano cheese)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay James pics! This is Lee Evans for comparison's sake April! :haha:
> 
> https://www.cinefamilia.net/images/casting/160x206/LeeEvans.jpg

:haha: brilliant i shall have to get James to do this when he has teeth!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my mum says James looks like Lee Evans haha

Anything you want to confess? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Just popping in to day hi before I grab some breakfast. It's 10:30 here and all I've had is a cup of normal cappucino but now I am starting to feel hungry. After the huge almost voms yesterday I'm a little concerned about eating
> 
> DH's work friend definitely has leukaemia and has been on chemo since Saturday. Too sad :cry: He's our age and it really makes you think. And he has a 2 year old
> 
> Addie, I'll post pics of the milk foam patterns the guys at work make - hearts, triple hearts, ferns, swans...they are brilliant
> 
> Getting a bit spinny in the head so I'm off to eat
> 
> Yeah go and eat Trin, don't do a HollyMonkey:haha:
> 
> Sorry about your friend, that's awful. I lost a friend to Leukaemia and she left a 2 month old baby boy behind, so tragic:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i will act like a crazy mum and make my girls laugh everyday for this exact reason id be so upset if i got ill and i hadnt made my girls laugh at least once a day! or felt the love, thats the worst thought imagining my children if anything happened to me :(Click to expand...
> 
> April..what you said made me think of a woman that used to work with me. She insisted on telling her sons she loved them every time they parted company in case anything should happen to either one of them...they were often mortified as they were in their 20's at the time and she'd hear them open the front door to go out with their friends and rush out shouting she loved them :blush::haha:Click to expand...

oh well id just send them a text! lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> i will have 4 consecutive b-days that week starting on the 15th:
> my dad
> my brother
> kit
> last but not least Beffany
> 
> Welcome back kit! definitely miss u on here but i'm glad you had a great time. Cara and your niece look alike :D got any plans in the works for your special day? first b-day as a mommy :awww:

How do you know that Cara and Iona look alike? Are there pics I haven't seen? :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I put the burp cloth over my shoulder and lifted baby to my opposite shoulder (why I don't know) and he promptly vommed all over that shoulder. :dohh:

:haha: Been there, done that :lol:


----------



## TrinityMom

Gorg pics April!!!

I forgot to say that I got my results from my blood tests back. All the things that should be negative (syphilis, HIV etc) are negative and all is good except my neutrophil count is WAY high. So the 'little cold' I thought I had is a pretty bad sinus infection. No wonder I've been feeling so crappy :shrug: And my rheumatoid factors are high which explains why the MS symptoms have been very evident


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> heres the first batch
> 
> Ho ho ho what a gallery of expressions from one so young! From menacing, to sarcastic, to pensive!! He's so cute and funny :awww:Click to expand...

he is a darl, my mum just spends all her time laughing and amazed at all his faces lol


----------



## TrinityMom

While on the topic of moms dying and thier kids remembering them, does anyone remember that woman who was on Oprah ages ago who had cancer and knew she was dying. I think her daughter was 8? She started making videos for significant moments in her daughter's life - first period, first date, wedding, baby etc There were hundreds of them and it was so moving. Made me :cry: big time


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> APRIL- Are these still your period type pains? It might be your first ovulation back after baby? I had weird painful period cramps when Holly was ickle and always assumed it was O or a phantom period since I had no bleeding until I stopped BFing :shrug:
> 
> yeah but sometimes it does kinda feel like ovulation, iv stopped breastfeeding (unless hes crying and wants to suckle (is that bad?) ) anyway i did think it was ovulation but definitely feels like cramping period pains im just unsure about the sharp pain i get now and again possibly ovaries) :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you find stopping BFing? I think I'll struggle when the time comes.Click to expand...

horrible! i so want to continue but my boobies really arent putting out i tried to express and i get a few dribbles! i hope James doesnt miss it although i think he does :(


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh April! He's so handsome! Look at all that personality shining through... I can't wait for Leo's first laugh.

thankyou lovey he definitely brightens up my day if it starts off sad lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Noooo he's lovely April, he makes me smile :D

aw thankyou :) one day we can skype and you can see him real life lol


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Kitty! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manga/hello-kitty-14.gif
> 
> I'm about to go to beddddddddd!!! You always do this to me! Creepy on when you know I'm creepy off :haha:

Ah I know, it's just when Cara goes to bed and I get a chance to come on and catch up. We haven't had a good exchange of insults for aaaaaages!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my mum says James looks like Lee Evans haha
> 
> Anything you want to confess? :winkwink:Click to expand...

if he turns out a comedian il let you know haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night my loves, I must to bed,else I may faint in the kitchen again tomorrow morn xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss: Sleep tight all xxxx

https://etc.usf.edu/clipart/45200/45292/45292_faint_md.gif


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> them photos are brilliant!!! im going to see lee evans live on thursday!!! :happydance: and yes kit ;) oopsy indeed, because i had sort of given up i wasnt watching my dates and i ended up :sex: on CD 14 -CD 18 :blush:

Hmmm, sounds like 4 days worth of oopsies :haha: Let's see what fate has in store for you then :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manga/hello-kitty-14.gif
> 
> I'm about to go to beddddddddd!!! You always do this to me! Creepy on when you know I'm creepy off :haha:
> 
> Ah I know, it's just when Cara goes to bed and I get a chance to come on and catch up. We haven't had a good exchange of insults for aaaaaages!!Click to expand...

Too true Nessy, we must begin with the insults next time, lest we run out of time before I go to bed :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Gorg pics April!!!
> 
> I forgot to say that I got my results from my blood tests back. All the things that should be negative (syphilis, HIV etc) are negative and all is good except my neutrophil count is WAY high. So the 'little cold' I thought I had is a pretty bad sinus infection. No wonder I've been feeling so crappy :shrug: And my rheumatoid factors are high which explains why the MS symptoms have been very evident

thankyou hun, sorry youre not feeling well im not sure what that all means though :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> i will have 4 consecutive b-days that week starting on the 15th:
> my dad
> my brother
> kit
> last but not least Beffany
> 
> Welcome back kit! definitely miss u on here but i'm glad you had a great time. Cara and your niece look alike :D got any plans in the works for your special day? first b-day as a mommy :awww:

That's a lotta birthdays eh? Thanks for missing me m'love - I hated being cut off from you all for so long there :(

Hmm, I don't so much see a likeness between Cara and Iona. Iona's blond hair probably puts me off. She's a wee darling :cloud9: I love her so much.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> youre probably getting bored now

Not possible April - what an amazing little personality shining through there :cloud9: Keep 'em coming :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight B x


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i will have 4 consecutive b-days that week starting on the 15th:
> my dad
> my brother
> kit
> last but not least Beffany
> 
> Welcome back kit! definitely miss u on here but i'm glad you had a great time. Cara and your niece look alike :D got any plans in the works for your special day? first b-day as a mommy :awww:
> 
> How do you know that Cara and Iona look alike? Are there pics I haven't seen? :sulk:Click to expand...

reason #137090 why beffany should get a fb page! :haha: :argh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> APRIL- Are these still your period type pains? It might be your first ovulation back after baby? I had weird painful period cramps when Holly was ickle and always assumed it was O or a phantom period since I had no bleeding until I stopped BFing :shrug:
> 
> yeah but sometimes it does kinda feel like ovulation, iv stopped breastfeeding (unless hes crying and wants to suckle (is that bad?) ) anyway i did think it was ovulation but definitely feels like cramping period pains im just unsure about the sharp pain i get now and again possibly ovaries) :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you find stopping BFing? I think I'll struggle when the time comes.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't force it, let it come naturally I say and you'll both be ready at the same time I reckon since Mother Nature is clever like that :thumbup: Not that you were asking me 8-[Click to expand...

:thumbup::haha: Always interested in your opinion my lovely :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i shall upload some more tomorrow :)


----------



## mummyApril

totally agree with newbie lol


----------



## mummyApril

just seen the photo and they do look so alike Cat :) what cuties!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i will have 4 consecutive b-days that week starting on the 15th:
> my dad
> my brother
> kit
> last but not least Beffany
> 
> Welcome back kit! definitely miss u on here but i'm glad you had a great time. Cara and your niece look alike :D got any plans in the works for your special day? first b-day as a mommy :awww:
> 
> How do you know that Cara and Iona look alike? Are there pics I haven't seen? :sulk:Click to expand...

Newbs is referring to facebook pics I think. I shall post some here though :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Nighty night my loves, I must to bed,else I may faint in the kitchen again tomorrow morn xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss: Sleep tight all xxxx
> 
> https://etc.usf.edu/clipart/45200/45292/45292_faint_md.gif

Goodnight Munkie
Only swoon if there is a gorgeous man to catch you please!
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> APRIL- Are these still your period type pains? It might be your first ovulation back after baby? I had weird painful period cramps when Holly was ickle and always assumed it was O or a phantom period since I had no bleeding until I stopped BFing :shrug:
> 
> yeah but sometimes it does kinda feel like ovulation, iv stopped breastfeeding (unless hes crying and wants to suckle (is that bad?) ) anyway i did think it was ovulation but definitely feels like cramping period pains im just unsure about the sharp pain i get now and again possibly ovaries) :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you find stopping BFing? I think I'll struggle when the time comes.Click to expand...
> 
> horrible! i so want to continue but my boobies really arent putting out i tried to express and i get a few dribbles! i hope James doesnt miss it although i think he does :(Click to expand...

When I first started expressing I couldn't get much out either..it gets better in time and I also found that even though I couldn't express much in the beginning, the milk was still there. I know this because I fed Cara after a particularly frustrating attempt to express where it took me nearly 30 minutes to get a single ounce....and as soon as she latched on, I could hear her swallowing huge gulps of milk then she gave it back to me :sick: :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manga/hello-kitty-14.gif
> 
> I'm about to go to beddddddddd!!! You always do this to me! Creepy on when you know I'm creepy off :haha:
> 
> Ah I know, it's just when Cara goes to bed and I get a chance to come on and catch up. We haven't had a good exchange of insults for aaaaaages!!Click to expand...
> 
> Too true Nessy, we must begin with the insults next time, lest we run out of time before I go to bed :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wilco!

Night night froglet :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> just seen the photo and they do look so alike Cat :) what cuties!

Thanks April :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Love this article!
https://thefeministbreeder.com/would-you-ask-me-that-question-if-i-were-a-man/


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Love this article!
> https://thefeministbreeder.com/would-you-ask-me-that-question-if-i-were-a-man/

Very interesting indeed! Thanks Trin and may I say how deliciously pregnant you are looking my dear :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit... Did you notice your email?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Love this article!
> https://thefeministbreeder.com/would-you-ask-me-that-question-if-i-were-a-man/
> 
> Very interesting indeed! Thanks Trin and may I say how deliciously pregnant you are looking my dear :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you :cloud9: No one who doesn't know has noticed. Clearly I'm just that fat :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello troopers !!
gosh loads to catch up from last night and so tired looks like my sleepy nights are being replaced with the dreaded broken sleepy nights again the last coule of nights the little guy has woke at 3ish (ithink its the heat ?)and then 6 ,but it is from 7.30-8 o'clock ish so still not to bad

Have i missed any rather important news cos i just cant catch up tonight ............i have pictures of jaynies gift and nate in aunti sezis turtle t-shirt but they will have to wait until tomorrow now 

hope your all well


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit... Did you notice your email?

I'm on it...... :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Love this article!
> https://thefeministbreeder.com/would-you-ask-me-that-question-if-i-were-a-man/
> 
> Very interesting indeed! Thanks Trin and may I say how deliciously pregnant you are looking my dear :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :cloud9: No one who doesn't know has noticed. Clearly I'm just that fat :blush:Click to expand...

Nonsense! You'll probably find that people are trying not to put their foot in their mouth :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

For Molly.....:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

and one more for Molly....... 

:awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's good night from me....I'm going in to work tomorrow for a meeting which might give me some idea of what I'm missing...not sure that's a good thing really.

I will catch you all tomorrow night, sleep well/have good days everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Kit and thank you much for posting. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck tomorrow as well. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Awww! Leo is sooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Love this article!
> https://thefeministbreeder.com/would-you-ask-me-that-question-if-i-were-a-man/
> 
> Very interesting indeed! Thanks Trin and may I say how deliciously pregnant you are looking my dear :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :cloud9: No one who doesn't know has noticed. Clearly I'm just that fat :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense! You'll probably find that people are trying not to put their foot in their mouth :haha:Click to expand...

I agree, I know I never say unless its painfully obvious.


----------



## mummyApril

omgosh Molly i love Leo! he is adorable! i love his monkey impression with his monkey bedding lol x


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you Luna. How is little Rhyko today?

Thanks April. Leo is such a somber baby compared to little James Lee Evans. :haha:


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous pictures of Leo and James :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i have to write something here....




kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> I felt BABY REED ROLL ABOUT PROPERLY FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!! IT LASTED A WHOLE 2/3 mins :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry felt the need to shout this as im a tad excited
> 
> :happydance: Really happy for you...it will be the first of many such lovely things :hugs:Click to expand...

HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


newbie_ttc said:


> lovely avatar clare! for a minute i thought someone new was posting to our thread! :haha:

HAH WE THINK ALIKE I THOUGHT THE SAME THING!!


kit_cat said:


> For Molly.....:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 275067
> View attachment 275068
> View attachment 275069
> 
> 
> View attachment 275071
> View attachment 275072

Adorable babies!!!! I can just eat them up!!!!!!! NOM NOM NOM :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Well you ladies were chatty today. Sorry I was not on, I spent the day with my friend. I think I did 2 much today. Tomorrow will be a day spent at home and some BNB time I missed you all today :hugs:

DH is home going to go snuggle :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

I just put Leo in a 6 month outfit.... A tad long but otherq


----------



## Mollykins

I just put Leo in a 6 month outfit.... A tad long but otherwise a good fit.


----------



## addie25

Are we shute it's ok that my breasts don't hurt? Don't most people get sore boobs rt away?


----------



## mummyApril

Esme Rae Hope was born on 4th October at 9pm weighing 10lb 8oz! (Update from Lissys fb)
Yay congratulations Lissy :) can't wait to see some piccies :) xx


----------



## addie25

Yayyayayayayayayayaya congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you April! Congratulations Lissy my darling. 10lbs 8oz! Wow!


----------



## LunaLady

congrats to Lissy!!! Yay for baby Esme! :dance:


----------



## Essie

Congratulations to Lissy, can't wait to see pics of Esme. Wow good weight!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Are we shute it's ok that my breasts don't hurt? Don't most people get sore boobs rt away?

Addie Mine didn't really hurt at all my entire pregnancy. Everyone's different, I'm sure it's fine :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

My boobies didn't hurt either they only got veiny and then when I had James my nipples went dark x


----------



## mummyApril

I just had a dream that I was a goth and Kits husband came to me to design a tattoo for the back of Kits leg about Cara and I designed the date 7th May? Odd! Are you due around then Addie maybe dreamt the day you have babies lol? Or you should never drink root beer before bed haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks :coffee:

I woke up at 5.30 for a wee and couldn't sleep after so am having TEA and TOAST! :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I dreamt that I was on my holiday in Brittany but pregnant and it was really frustrating coz I couldn't do the sauna and hammam and sea kayak and diving and slides and sun bathing and boozing in the evenings :nope: Worked out quite well really that we caught the post holiday egg!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG there I am prattling away without catching up and ESME is here! :yipee: Not a lightweight I gather but I'll need to kilo it first! 

CONGRATULATIONS LISSY!


XxxxxxxxxXxxxxxxxxXxxX


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Are we shute it's ok that my breasts don't hurt? Don't most people get sore boobs rt away?

With LO my boobs hurt for a week or so after conception :holly: then nothing at all for the whole pregnancy:shrug: These boobies hurt though, so I'm guessing it's a blue sign for me since it's different from last time.

Tmi but I have cm this time too, never had that with Holly so another blue symptom perhaps?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow that's almost 5 kilos!! Anything over 4kg here is considered big for French babies!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly Leo is sooo cute! I was expecting him to look massive too now but he still looks like a diddy ickle baby :hugs: He's very handsome :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning B. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly Leo is sooo cute! I was expecting him to look massive too now but he still looks like a diddy ickle baby :hugs: He's very handsome :cloud9:

Thank you. :flower: He seems so big to me now... He's gained 2 inches and a little over 2 lbs since birth. 

Oh! Random, but I forgot to say... I chopped my hair. :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly Leo is sooo cute! I was expecting him to look massive too now but he still looks like a diddy ickle baby :hugs: He's very handsome :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you. :flower: He seems so big to me now... He's gained 2 inches and a little over 2 lbs since birth.
> 
> Oh! Random, but I forgot to say... I chopped my hair. :shock:Click to expand...

Chopped your hair?!?! What is considered chopped?

I have been contemplating chopping, as well... :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love having my hair cut and feeling all light :cloud9:

Molly I guess Leo seems small because the only boys I see round here are a pair of hairy teenage ones :haha: 

Hi Luna :hi: How's you? And Master Rhyko?


----------



## LunaLady

I am having a sleepover with my boy! I am spending the night with him in his NICU room :)

I plan to stay until Saturday. I feel like if I want him home sometime in the next month I need to be here as much as possible and do the feeding myself. Because his feeding schedule falls on shift change, two of his feeds usually get sent down the gavage tube because the nurses are getting off work and don't want to take the time to bottle feed him. But, he needs to eat his meals for two full days from the bottle to get sent home... So, I decided I need to be here to make sure he's getting to try the bottle at every feed. 

I took a cute video of him being squirmy and smiley and cute; I'll post that soon!

*AND AND AND!!*

I got TWO turtle mail today!! :dance:
I took pictures and I will post those tomorrow, too!!

Thank you to Crunchie and B for the lovely gifts!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly Leo is sooo cute! I was expecting him to look massive too now but he still looks like a diddy ickle baby :hugs: He's very handsome :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you. :flower: He seems so big to me now... He's gained 2 inches and a little over 2 lbs since birth.
> 
> Oh! Random, but I forgot to say... I chopped my hair. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Chopped your hair?!?! What is considered chopped?
> 
> I have been contemplating chopping, as well... :-kClick to expand...

Chopped as in, when curly... brushing the top of my clavicle. About 3 inches longer when straightened.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly Leo is sooo cute! I was expecting him to look massive too now but he still looks like a diddy ickle baby :hugs: He's very handsome :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you. :flower: He seems so big to me now... He's gained 2 inches and a little over 2 lbs since birth.
> 
> Oh! Random, but I forgot to say... I chopped my hair. :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Chopped your hair?!?! What is considered chopped?
> 
> I have been contemplating chopping, as well... :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Chopped as in, when curly... brushing the top of my clavicle. About 3 inches longer when straightened.Click to expand...

Wow, that is a chop! I bet it looks fabulous! Do you love it?


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna that's fabbo! Being able to stay with Rhyko so long... it might just be what gets him to come home. :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Oh Luna that's fabbo! Being able to stay with Rhyko so long... it might just be what gets him to come home. :cloud9:

I hope so! I've been very patient, I think, but I am getting SO SO SO antsy... When I see the doctor come in to check his chart tomorrow I'm going to be asking questions. He's eating like a champ - just not the amount they say he needs to be eating. He will eat all but like the last 10-15 cc out of a 50 cc bottle. Maybe he's full? 50 cc is a lot; especially for such a little guy. And maybe he wants to eat 30 cc one hour and 40 cc a few hours later... but here he has to be on this three hour schedule. It just seems so rigid and that he'll never get home!! :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Luna that's fabbo! Being able to stay with Rhyko so long... it might just be what gets him to come home. :cloud9:
> 
> I hope so! I've been very patient, I think, but I am getting SO SO SO antsy... When I see the doctor come in to check his chart tomorrow I'm going to be asking questions. He's eating like a champ - just not the amount they say he needs to be eating. He will eat all but like the last 10-15 cc out of a 50 cc bottle. Maybe he's full? 50 cc is a lot; especially for such a little guy. And maybe he wants to eat 30 cc one hour and 40 cc a few hours later... but here he has to be on this three hour schedule. It just seems so rigid and that he'll never get home!! :cry:Click to expand...

He will come home sweets and it'll be amazing.... before too long, his stay in the NICU will be a distant memory. :hugs: 


Ah, and my hair is SO easy tk manage now! (very important these days!)


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone know when I'm allowed to exercise again?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Slow start for me today. I got to sleep in til 9 :cloud9: It's school holidays so I have decided to take the day off and spend it with the boys. The weather is crappy tho so trying to think of something free or cheapish to do with them :-k


----------



## Crunchie

Wow lissy !!! She is here .... What an amazing weight !!!!! Welcome esme xxxxxx can't wait to see you 

Watch out claire .... These turtle babies are getting bigger and bigger xxxx

Morning all 

Molls has my post natal check yesterday an over here she said it 6 weeks but still take it easy. When I went along my notes had on it traumatic birth ..... Was it ????
Also my tear was worse than they told me and it may have to be re-stiched ? But it looks ok now ? How odd 

Miss fatty Lauren weighed in at 9lbs 8.... Seems strange now esme is here a bigger 

Love you all xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

:cloud9::cloud9:*Welcome Esme!!!!*:cloud9::cloud9:
https://www.kewlgraphics.com/myspace/graphics/we-would-like-to-welcome-your-new-baby-girl/We-would-like-to-welcome-your-new-baby-girl.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Esme Rae Hope was born on 4th October at 9pm weighing 10lb 8oz! (Update from Lissys fb)
> Yay congratulations Lissy :) can't wait to see some piccies :) xx

That was Toine's birth weight :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly I started swimming a month after Holly's birth (I stopped bleeding by 2 weeks) and I walked/micro scooted to the pool the first couple of times then soon got the bike out to go to the pool, and started cycling soon after. Running was much longer to be possible for me due to leaky bladder problems:blush: Same problem playing tennis, I played that a bit too soon and felt like my fanny was going to rip in half as I went from one side of the court to another, so left if for a month or 2! But my friend who had a swift birth and no stitches was training for a 10k a month after her baby was born with no leakage, lucky bitch! But cycling and swimming for me were much better! Just go easy the first couple of sessions, whatever your sport is.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Esme Rae Hope was born on 4th October at 9pm weighing 10lb 8oz! (Update from Lissys fb)
> Yay congratulations Lissy :) can't wait to see some piccies :) xx
> 
> That was Toine's birth weight :happydance:Click to expand...

I remember you saying you have big babies Trin, was Toine your biggest? They'd have induced me before the 4kg point coz of GD if I had a biggie. I think the biggest baby in my family was my brother, 9lbs and something, but the rest of us were all around 3 and a bit kgs (7lb ish) so I should be ok. My first niece was 62cm long though :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Slow start for me today. I got to sleep in til 9 :cloud9: It's school holidays so I have decided to take the day off and spend it with the boys. The weather is crappy tho so trying to think of something free or cheapish to do with them :-k

Wild boar and footprint hunt with anoraks and a flask of tea!! Only you'll probably come across lions where you live :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I saw a great thing on tv about games with marbles Trin. Can't wait until Holly is a safe age to play marbles now


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Esme Rae Hope was born on 4th October at 9pm weighing 10lb 8oz! (Update from Lissys fb)
> Yay congratulations Lissy :) can't wait to see some piccies :) xx
> 
> That was Toine's birth weight :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you saying you have big babies Trin, was Toine your biggest? They'd have induced me before the 4kg point coz of GD if I had a biggie. I think the biggest baby in my family was my brother, 9lbs and something, but the rest of us were all around 3 and a bit kgs (7lb ish) so I should be ok. My first niece was 62cm long though :shock:Click to expand...

Toine was my biggest and was 58cm. Tarq was 4.3kg and 56cm and I thought he was tiny :haha:

My boys are making home movies of Dr Oc and Spidey. Ch'ien is director and camera man...it's hilarious 

I have back to back patients tomorrow til 3pm :shock: Better have a good breakfast - literally not even a 5 min break in between. At least I know the day will go quickly


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Slow start for me today. I got to sleep in til 9 :cloud9: It's school holidays so I have decided to take the day off and spend it with the boys. The weather is crappy tho so trying to think of something free or cheapish to do with them :-k
> 
> Wild boar and footprint hunt with anoraks and a flask of tea!! Only you'll probably come across lions where you live :argh:Click to expand...

I wish! It's just not safe to walk around without DH :nope: I could take Zeus but then I'd have to wrangle him to stop him tasting people :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

An old traditional French game involves making a crazy sand track on the beach (or it can be in the garden etc) and flick marbles around it and race little cyclists around according to where your marble lands, and the whole making of the course can be really fun and creative, and it's come back into fashion as an alternative to video games!!

https://www.ouest-france.fr/of-photos/2011/06/13/rn51_3188931_1_px_470_.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Esme Rae Hope was born on 4th October at 9pm weighing 10lb 8oz! (Update from Lissys fb)
> Yay congratulations Lissy :) can't wait to see some piccies :) xx
> 
> That was Toine's birth weight :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you saying you have big babies Trin, was Toine your biggest? They'd have induced me before the 4kg point coz of GD if I had a biggie. I think the biggest baby in my family was my brother, 9lbs and something, but the rest of us were all around 3 and a bit kgs (7lb ish) so I should be ok. My first niece was 62cm long though :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Toine was my biggest and was 58cm. Tarq was 4.3kg and 56cm and I thought he was tiny :haha:
> 
> My boys are making home movies of Dr Oc and Spidey. Ch'ien is director and camera man...it's hilarious
> 
> I have back to back patients tomorrow til 3pm :shock: Better have a good breakfast - literally not even a 5 min break in between. At least I know the day will go quicklyClick to expand...

Mere slip of a thing was Tarq :rofl: 

Home movies sound fun:thumbup: 

I'm feeling woosey again, I really am turning into a Jane Austen character of the fairer sex :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i havent heard anything about my 6 week checkup and James is 8 weeks on Friday guess i should ring them


----------



## x-ginge-x

hmm im slightly puzzled, woke this morning to some bleeding....lets see what happens next...


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i havent heard anything about my 6 week checkup and James is 8 weeks on Friday guess i should ring them

My surgery never contacted me either, I had to ring them and make an appointment.


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> hmm im slightly puzzled, woke this morning to some bleeding....lets see what happens next...

Does it feel like start of AF or poss IB?


----------



## x-ginge-x

well usually for af i have some serious cramps for normal af but i have nothing...was quite shocked to see blood this morning, think it will be a waiting game somehow


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Gorg pics April!!!
> 
> I forgot to say that I got my results from my blood tests back. All the things that should be negative (syphilis, HIV etc) are negative and all is good except my neutrophil count is WAY high. So the 'little cold' I thought I had is a pretty bad sinus infection. No wonder I've been feeling so crappy :shrug: And my rheumatoid factors are high which explains why the MS symptoms have been very evident

I've got 'poly neutrophiles' on my huge list of stuff on my recent blood test but I don't know what they are or should be. Mine says:

62.9% 5284 /mm3 

:shrug: What are your neutrophiles?


----------



## babyhopes2010

HUGE CONGRATS LISSY! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL NAME :)

ERMMMMMMMMM.....................Does that mean im next? :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just Googled poly neutrophiles and they should be between 50% and 70% so mine are ok, whatever they are :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HUGE CONGRATS LISSY! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL NAME :)
> 
> ERMMMMMMMMM.....................Does that mean im next? :argh:

Well there have been a few queue jumpers but yep, you next!!:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

congratulations lissy someone has to say it jeez i bet that hurt my lovey:wacko:cant wait for pics big nuvs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

whats with the new layout of bnb


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> whats with the new layout of bnb

What's changed? I'm on my phone and it looks the same as normal.


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats Lissy and welcome Esme!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I am totally freaking out today, really haven't had any symptoms for a few days. No painful boobs, not sure if I've felt sick or not really, etc. I really want a scan NOW


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> I am totally freaking out today, really haven't had any symptoms for a few days. No painful boobs, not sure if I've felt sick or not really, etc. I really want a scan NOW

try to relax i didnt have loads of symptoms all the time they came and went and i felt sick one day thru my entire pregnancy:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS LISSY! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL NAME :)
> 
> ERMMMMMMMMM.....................Does that mean im next? :argh:
> 
> Well there have been a few queue jumpers but yep, you next!!:haha:Click to expand...

Right ladies no queue jumping:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I think you're pretty safe now Claire as after you it's Cassie, Trin, B, Me, Addie! We had a BIG hiatus on BFPs didn't we, but it's coming back into fashion again now in time for Newbs and Jaynie!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just realised everyone edd and there will def be no queue jumping :haha:


----------



## Essie

Quick Lyra pic. She looked so cute and happy in there, right up until she was sick on my clean washing :dohh:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/740d9868.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

so many cute turtle baby pics today! Lyra's looking lovely!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's so cute essie!! Worth the second wash load just for the pic :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to invite dh to my painting room for a glass of wine and nibbles tonight :awww: Sprite zero for me :wine:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> That's so cute essie!! Worth the second wash load just for the pic :haha:

Yes it was :)


----------



## cassie04

*Congratulations LISSY!!!!!! I love the name ESME it sound magical! WOAHHHH what a big baby!!!!!?!?!? i love chubby babies!!!!! Hope your all well! lots of love and cuddles!*


----------



## cassie04

morning!!! where are th pictures?!?!? or have i skipped a page and missed them :/


----------



## cassie04

Right im going to ring the midwife about this reguarly tummy cramps and back pain....its weired it only lasts a few mins (but it really hurts and i find it so uncomfortable) Iv never had anything like it! but its been more regular today! :nope:


----------



## cassie04

ok midwife says its probably constipation even though i went to the toilet yesterday :shrug: Il see if they continue.....how very odd!


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> I think you're pretty safe now Claire as after you it's Cassie, Trin, B, Me, Addie! We had a BIG hiatus on BFPs didn't we, but it's coming back into fashion again now in time for Newbs and Jaynie!

Gosh and im only 19 weeks....there is going to be a long wait for the next turtle baby after clare!


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Quick Lyra pic. She looked so cute and happy in there, right up until she was sick on my clean washing :dohh:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/740d9868.jpg

What a beautiful girl :cloud9: she is stunning look at her lovely big eyes! u must be one proud mama!


----------



## Essie

Today is exactly a year from the first day of my last AF. Nearly a year since the first turtle babies were conceived :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

I think i have scared everyone away :argh:

Right im goign to sew a belly band onto my new chino trousers ready for my date with Dave for his bday! I thought i better make an effort for his birthday as i have been looking rough since most the pregnancy!:haha:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Quick Lyra pic. She looked so cute and happy in there, right up until she was sick on my clean washing :dohh:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/740d9868.jpg
> 
> What a beautiful girl :cloud9: she is stunning look at her lovely big eyes! u must be one proud mama!Click to expand...

Thanks Cassie. I am so proud of her. DH and I were saying she looks like a little pixie sitting there, and she has such a cheeky smile too :cloud9:

When is your next scan? Are you finding out gender?


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Quick Lyra pic. She looked so cute and happy in there, right up until she was sick on my clean washing :dohh:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/740d9868.jpg
> 
> What a beautiful girl :cloud9: she is stunning look at her lovely big eyes! u must be one proud mama!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Cassie. I am so proud of her. DH and I were saying she looks like a little pixie sitting there, and she has such a cheeky smile too :cloud9:
> 
> When is your next scan? Are you finding out gender?Click to expand...


A pixie :haha: she is beaituiful tho! Scan on Monday same as Addie's scan! Were going to find out the gender! is it normal to be worried for the scan :shrug: i just hope everything is ok its been such a long time since i have seen the little bean!


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> A pixie :haha: she is beaituiful tho! Scan on Monday same as Addie's scan! Were going to find out the gender! is it normal to be worried for the scan :shrug: i just hope everything is ok its been such a long time since i have seen the little bean!

I was nervous before my scans too. Aww hope little bean lets you see and doesn't keep his/her legs shut.


----------



## Sarachka

cassie04 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I think you're pretty safe now Claire as after you it's Cassie, Trin, B, Me, Addie! We had a BIG hiatus on BFPs didn't we, but it's coming back into fashion again now in time for Newbs and Jaynie!
> 
> Gosh and im only 19 weeks....there is going to be a long wait for the next turtle baby after clare!Click to expand...

yep so the pressure is really on newbs and Jaynie to provide us with some good news in the "winter interim"


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> I just had a dream that I was a goth and Kits husband came to me to design a tattoo for the back of Kits leg about Cara and I designed the date 7th May? Odd! Are you due around then Addie maybe dreamt the day you have babies lol? Or you should never drink root beer before bed haha

I'm due May 11 if it's twins and June 2nd if it's one baby. My due dates may change after scan. Last night I had a dream I had a girl and we named her Lea. My first gender dream!!

Omg Lyra looks so cute in the laundry. Maybe she spit up bc she thought she had to fold the laundry and so she said NO NO lol:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :wave: Essie i adore that pic of Lyra! She looks so beautiful and angelic!! :awww:

*LISSY!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Welcome to the world Esme!! *:hugs:

Happy hump day girls :kiss: going for a quick catch up!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> An old traditional French game involves making a crazy sand track on the beach (or it can be in the garden etc) and flick marbles around it and race little cyclists around according to where your marble lands, and the whole making of the course can be really fun and creative, and it's come back into fashion as an alternative to video games!!

that looks so cool b! :coolio: video games are the :devil: sometimes. makes kids lazy and over weight from lack of physical exercise. i was an outdoory girl growing up and i'll make sure my kids are too


----------



## HollyMonkey

Feeling really puko today :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

That's great B!! :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Grrrr i snapped the needle on the sewing machine whilst trying to attach a belly band to my chino's grrrrr! i wanted to wear them for my date tonight sob sob! grrrr 

Glad your feeling well B! going to get some lunch then have a bath and get ready for tonight BLISS!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I feel like I need to do a :bfp: Big Fat Poo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

No spares cassie? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> And I feel like I need to do a :bfp: Big Fat Poo!

Oh! :dohh: is that what the "p" stands for? in that case i've had tons of :bfp:'s :rofl:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> I think you're pretty safe now Claire as after you it's Cassie, Trin, B, Me, Addie! We had a BIG hiatus on BFPs didn't we, but it's coming back into fashion again now in time for Newbs and Jaynie!


What about little me? :shrug:


----------



## emandi

Lissy, BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo yes emandi!:hugs:

And kmteehoo, where was she in the queue? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A man just gave up his seat for me at the bus stop :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin you could do a jigsaw or teach your boys to knit


----------



## TrinityMom

The weather cleared a bit - still cold and windyish but sunny so we went to a park and had tea and milkshakes and then went down to a 'karma-free' indian takeaway (all vegetarian and hare krishna) and got DIVINE panneer curry for dinner. I am in :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Gorg pics April!!!
> 
> I forgot to say that I got my results from my blood tests back. All the things that should be negative (syphilis, HIV etc) are negative and all is good except my neutrophil count is WAY high. So the 'little cold' I thought I had is a pretty bad sinus infection. No wonder I've been feeling so crappy :shrug: And my rheumatoid factors are high which explains why the MS symptoms have been very evident
> 
> I've got 'poly neutrophiles' on my huge list of stuff on my recent blood test but I don't know what they are or should be. Mine says:
> 
> 62.9% 5284 /mm3
> 
> :shrug: What are your neutrophiles?Click to expand...

Neutrophils are a kind of white blood cells which are responsible for fighting general infections - as opposed to more specific anti-body mediated response

I'm not sure what scale your lab uses. Our's have normal range 2-8 or something like that. And mine were over 13


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Today is exactly a year from the first day of my last AF. Nearly a year since the first turtle babies were conceived :cloud9:

Weird, slightly creepy, fact: Tori is due a year after the day I had my d&c


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> And I feel like I need to do a :bfp: Big Fat Poo!

Ahahahahahahahahahahaha 2 funny. However I read this as I was eating :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Where are all the turtles? :shrug:

I discovered where the dead thing that stank was....my daxi's mouth :sick: Her teeth are so dirty and the decomposition smell is wafting out from them


----------



## TrinityMom

Anyone with a Kindle or Nook: Do you know where you can download free books that aren't 100 years old


----------



## Sarachka

hey lovers. OH made me a DELICIOUS dinner, chicken and potatoes all fried in the same pan so the potatoes pick up all the nommy chicken flavour mmmmmmmmmmm.

Going for a nice day out with mumsie tomorrow, looking forward to that. today really has been a day of NOTHING.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My BnB has gone like Hayley's I think! It's all centralised :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to be to read. I leave you with an informative article  (for bored online turtles who aren't chatty :haha:)

I also think my panneer is going to leave me soon :sick:

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pot pics! :happydance: I have to wear my jeans pube skimmingly low
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









010.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Pot pics! :happydance: I have to wear my jeans pube skimmingly low

lovely pot B!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And light effects in my studio for my invitation to dh this evening. We had our nibbles and fizz! And the Eiffel Tower viewed from my train into Paris
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone else's BnB gone weird and in the middle?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Where are all the turtles? :shrug:
> 
> I discovered where the dead thing that stank was....my daxi's mouth :sick: Her teeth are so dirty and the decomposition smell is wafting out from them

Urrrggh, least it wasn't your dh's breath :haha: I was half expecting the police to find a mass grave or something in your neighbour's garden, given how overly action packed your days are!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel all at sea with this new layout


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Sheet! I missed my 9000th post dedication :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Today is exactly a year from the first day of my last AF. Nearly a year since the first turtle babies were conceived :cloud9:
> 
> Weird, slightly creepy, fact: Tori is due a year after the day I had my d&cClick to expand...

Similar theme- my Holly BFP came at exactly the same time a year on from my 1st mc, I remember because both events included dh's birthday!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe this one will come 2 weeks early and arrive on dh's birthday to stay 'in theme' :haha:

:dust:


----------



## mummyApril

bitter sweet when i had my miscarriage at 6 weeks i was due exactly same date as my sister so when she went into labour it was bitter sweet


----------



## HollyMonkey

No one loves me so I'm going to bed :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

B what a beautiful bump!


----------



## mummyApril

i love ya B :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April loves me! :yipee: Oh yes that's sad between sisters. I've had that with friends but it's not quite the same as with your sis, where it would have been 2 new additions to one family


----------



## mummyApril

a couple of cheeky ones lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG01634-20111005-1606.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG01633-20111005-1605.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April loves me! :yipee: Oh yes that's sad between sisters. I've had that with friends but it's not quite the same as with your sis, where it would have been 2 new additions to one family

yes was very hard because i resented my sister a little bit but i got over that she invited me to be her birthing partner and i got to look after my niece whenever i want i have an amazing bond with her


----------



## mummyApril

its very quiet here tonight


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm eating ham and giant pickled gherkins. :munch: Only in pregnancy can you feel sick and at the same time eat gherkins :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo they're really sweet April! He's such a cheeky little character!


----------



## mummyApril

that sounds nice !


----------



## mummyApril

hes been extra smiley today, although he keeps looking into the corner of the bedroom and smiling which is making me uneasy i wanna know who hes smiling at lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening my lovelies :howdy:

How are we all? I had a day at work today....got to use my baby addled brain just a smidge. Am exhausticated now!

Off to comment.... :hugs:

EDIT: HATE the centred thing going on with B&B :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> hes been extra smiley today, although he keeps looking into the corner of the bedroom and smiling which is making me uneasy i wanna know who hes smiling at lol x

that always freaks me out when babies do that. makes me think they are talking to ghosts! :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly pulling funny faces when she was little, she liked doing the big eyes thing too that James does:haha: She looks like she's seen an elephant drop out the sky and is about to land on her!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3115.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3131.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3132.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3088.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Sheet! I missed my 9000th post dedication :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

9,000th...??? :shock:


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous pot pics B.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Esme Rae Hope was born on 4th October at 9pm weighing 10lb 8oz! (Update from Lissys fb)
> Yay congratulations Lissy :) can't wait to see some piccies :) xx

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS LISSY!!! 

Welcome to the world little Esme Rae Hope :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I just put Leo in a 6 month outfit.... A tad long but otherwise a good fit.

Wow - Cara's in some the same size but she has a few weeks on Leo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh when I see those next to my avatar pic!! She's sooo grown up now!!

Ah Kit's here!! HELLO TARTAN KNICKERS!!


----------



## Sarachka

still just totally freaking out about no symptoms. i just have a really bad gut feeling.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I just had a dream that I was a goth and Kits husband came to me to design a tattoo for the back of Kits leg about Cara and I designed the date 7th May? Odd! Are you due around then Addie maybe dreamt the day you have babies lol? Or you should never drink root beer before bed haha

:haha: Bizarre!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Pot pics! :happydance: I have to wear my jeans pube skimmingly low

Hey!! Where are the grey sweats? or at least the sequin pants! :devil: your pot, it's getting big B! so cute, and rub worthy! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly Leo is sooo cute! I was expecting him to look massive too now but he still looks like a diddy ickle baby :hugs: He's very handsome :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you. :flower: He seems so big to me now... He's gained 2 inches and a little over 2 lbs since birth.
> 
> Oh! Random, but I forgot to say... I chopped my hair. :shock:Click to expand...

May we have an ickle pic? :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> still just totally freaking out about no symptoms. i just have a really bad gut feeling.

welp, i hope your gut is WRONG!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sheet! I missed my 9000th post dedication :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> 9,000th...??? :shock:Click to expand...

Yep, 9000 informative, intellectual, relevant posts from me on this thread :smug:

*I hereby dedicate my overshot 9000th post to NEWBIE's upcoming  and no I don't mean a poo Newbie*

:hugs: xxxxxx Hope it's your month Newbs xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hes been extra smiley today, although he keeps looking into the corner of the bedroom and smiling which is making me uneasy i wanna know who hes smiling at lol x
> 
> that always freaks me out when babies do that. makes me think they are talking to ghosts! :argh:Click to expand...

apparently they are lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sheet! I missed my 9000th post dedication :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> 9,000th...??? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 9000 informative, intellectual, relevant posts from me on this thread :smug:
> 
> *I hereby dedicate my overshot 9000th post to NEWBIE's upcoming  and no I don't mean a poo Newbie*
> 
> :hugs: xxxxxx Hope it's your month Newbs xxxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...


Aw, shucks! :cry: thanks b! ya got me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside :hugs: May i share my dedication with dear Jaynie pooh? 1 is the loneliest number when it comes to :bfp:s... although preferred when it comes to poos! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good evening my lovelies :howdy:
> 
> How are we all? I had a day at work today....got to use my baby addled brain just a smidge. Am exhausticated now!
> 
> Off to comment.... :hugs:
> 
> EDIT: HATE the centred thing going on with B&B :(

heya Kit 
when will you be bk to work? 
my bnb is normal :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I am having a sleepover with my boy! I am spending the night with him in his NICU room :)
> 
> I plan to stay until Saturday. I feel like if I want him home sometime in the next month I need to be here as much as possible and do the feeding myself. Because his feeding schedule falls on shift change, two of his feeds usually get sent down the gavage tube because the nurses are getting off work and don't want to take the time to bottle feed him. But, he needs to eat his meals for two full days from the bottle to get sent home... So, I decided I need to be here to make sure he's getting to try the bottle at every feed.
> 
> I took a cute video of him being squirmy and smiley and cute; I'll post that soon!
> 
> *AND AND AND!!*
> 
> I got TWO turtle mail today!! :dance:
> I took pictures and I will post those tomorrow, too!!
> 
> Thank you to Crunchie and B for the lovely gifts!!!! :cloud9:

Thanks for the update on you and your little man Luna....you must be so impatient to have him home and with you and DH. I can't believe that the nurses don't bottle feed Rhyko due to the shift change....especially if his taking the feeds dictates when he gets home :shrug: 

Can't wait to see him :hugs: Hope you and DH are keeping positive and strong - this can't be easy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pot pics! :happydance: I have to wear my jeans pube skimmingly low
> 
> Hey!! Where are the grey sweats? or at least the sequin pants! :devil: your pot, it's getting big B! so cute, and rub worthy! :awww:Click to expand...

I promise sequin pants next week:thumbup:

*omg where on earth am I going to find sequined pants between now and next Wednesday :shock: *


----------



## Essie

I love all the smiley James pics. Lyra always seems to stop as soon as I take out a camera but I've caught a couple. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/994d2873.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/0cfef417.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/abfe5030.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly pulling funny faces when she was little, she liked doing the big eyes thing too that James does:haha: She looks like she's seen an elephant drop out the sky and is about to land on her!!

what a darling!


----------



## Mollykins

My poor baby has been nothing but vommy, whiny, sleepy, and clingy. I am one more projectile vom away from the kind of worry that has me calling in. Poor bebe. :cry: 

Kit, how much does Cara weigh now? 

B, you are beautiful... your pot is coming along nicely. :flower: I have to send off your blasted pressies before you can't fit it anymore! Oh! :-$ 

Re: hair pics.... When I can find time to make it look better than a thrown up in a bun mess I will snap a pic for you all. :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening my lovelies :howdy:
> 
> How are we all? I had a day at work today....got to use my baby addled brain just a smidge. Am exhausticated now!
> 
> Off to comment.... :hugs:
> 
> EDIT: HATE the centred thing going on with B&B :(
> 
> heya Kit
> when will you be bk to work?
> my bnb is normal :shrug:Click to expand...

mine was weird earlier. everything was centered, EVERYTHING! :wacko: thankfully mine is back to normal now. maybe it will skip you?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Anyone know when I'm allowed to exercise again?

Depends on the type of birth and if there were any complications etc I think. Straightforward without complications is usually around 4-6 weeks I think.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I just had a dream that I was a goth and Kits husband came to me to design a tattoo for the back of Kits leg about Cara and I designed the date 7th May? Odd! Are you due around then Addie maybe dreamt the day you have babies lol? Or you should never drink root beer before bed haha
> 
> :haha: Bizarre!Click to expand...

it was lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sheet! I missed my 9000th post dedication :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> 9,000th...??? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 9000 informative, intellectual, relevant posts from me on this thread :smug:
> 
> *I hereby dedicate my overshot 9000th post to NEWBIE's upcoming  and no I don't mean a poo Newbie*
> 
> :hugs: xxxxxx Hope it's your month Newbs xxxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, shucks! :cry: thanks b! ya got me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside :hugs: May i share my dedication with dear Jaynie pooh? 1 is the loneliest number when it comes to :bfp:s... although preferred when it comes to poos! :haha:Click to expand...

Absolutely, I wasn't 100% sure if Jaynie was putting it on hold for her job and college stuff but I'd deffo like to see a double whammy if she's keen :thumbup:

*I hereby re-dedicate my overshot 9000th post to Newbie's and Jaynie's upcoming  s   *


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I love all the smiley James pics. Lyra always seems to stop as soon as I take out a camera but I've caught a couple.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/994d2873.jpg
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/0cfef417.jpg
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/abfe5030.jpg

haha aw shes so cute! i love her lil chunky legs :) James has only just allowed me to take smiley ones knowing the cameras there today! all the other times when it comes out i get a frown lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/siwyd/siwyd2008432075/siwyd2008432075_p1_v1_m56577569832147506_150x296.jpg

I'm so resourceful :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

i weighed James today 13lb 1oz! not sure if thats a lot for almost 8 weeks or not lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

Raise your hand if you'd like to see B in those pants for next week's pot pic!! :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm caving in and booking a private scan


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Pot pics! :happydance: I have to wear my jeans pube skimmingly low

Whoah! Gorge bump already B! Beeyootiful :cloud9: No wonder that man gave you his seat!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> still just totally freaking out about no symptoms. i just have a really bad gut feeling.

Honestly Sarachka they'll be back in few days, they do come and go, but I totally wobble too when they go, hang in there, they'll be back :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> i weighed James today 13lb 1oz! not sure if thats a lot for almost 8 weeks or not lol

We weighed Leo yesterday.... nearly 12 lbs.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie- Lyra is so cute and gorgeous, great shot!

April - I could just eat James up he's so cheeky and cute :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have high heeled red sequined shoes!! And I promise to get the pants!! I'll go to this cheap tacky tart-wear shop in town I know, and invest in a pair of pot pic specials:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Lyra and James are so adorable! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Gosh when I see those next to my avatar pic!! She's sooo grown up now!!
> 
> Ah Kit's here!! HELLO TARTAN KNICKERS!!

Ooooo, fighting talk!


----------



## Sarachka

damn it, each time i get through the card details screen, my scan slot has gone, this has happened twice now. FFS!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> still just totally freaking out about no symptoms. i just have a really bad gut feeling.

Just remember, you have no reason to freak out, nothing bad has happened..in fact, feeling normal is good! Enjoy it while it lasts m'love :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've gotta go to bed, up since 5:30am and NO NAP when Holly did! Essie I love the smiley pics of Lyra, she's adorable :cloud9: And Molly I nuv you and I hope Leo feels better soon :hugs:

Goodnight all, fading fast here...xxxxx Happy days and nights all :kiss: xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening my lovelies :howdy:
> 
> How are we all? I had a day at work today....got to use my baby addled brain just a smidge. Am exhausticated now!
> 
> Off to comment.... :hugs:
> 
> EDIT: HATE the centred thing going on with B&B :(
> 
> heya Kit
> when will you be bk to work?
> my bnb is normal :shrug:Click to expand...

Hi April!

I'm not going back to work until April but I want to keep a slight grip on what's happening to make it a bit less painful when I do go back. Next day at work will probably be around Christmas.

Maybe you only see the changes in B&B if you are on laptop/desktop?


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks B, I nuv you too. Sleep well


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pot pics! :happydance: I have to wear my jeans pube skimmingly low
> 
> Hey!! Where are the grey sweats? or at least the sequin pants! :devil: your pot, it's getting big B! so cute, and rub worthy! :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> I promise sequin pants next week:thumbup:
> 
> *omg where on earth am I going to find sequined pants between now and next Wednesday :shock: *Click to expand...

Just look them out of your Abba tribute clothes that you keep stashed away...you know it's true!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening my lovelies :howdy:
> 
> How are we all? I had a day at work today....got to use my baby addled brain just a smidge. Am exhausticated now!
> 
> Off to comment.... :hugs:
> 
> EDIT: HATE the centred thing going on with B&B :(
> 
> heya Kit
> when will you be bk to work?
> my bnb is normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi April!
> 
> I'm not going back to work until April but I want to keep a slight grip on what's happening to make it a bit less painful when I do go back. Next day at work will probably be around Christmas.
> 
> Maybe you only see the changes in B&B if you are on laptop/desktop?Click to expand...

ah i see thats a good idea! 
im starting my gcses next month :)
i am on my laptop but it was in the middle on my phone :/


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight B sleep well xx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My poor baby has been nothing but vommy, whiny, sleepy, and clingy. I am one more projectile vom away from the kind of worry that has me calling in. Poor bebe. :cry:
> 
> Kit, how much does Cara weigh now?
> 
> B, you are beautiful... your pot is coming along nicely. :flower: I have to send off your blasted pressies before you can't fit it anymore! Oh! :-$
> 
> Re: hair pics.... When I can find time to make it look better than a thrown up in a bun mess I will snap a pic for you all. :)

Poor Leo :nope: He will most likely just having one of those days but I know how horrible it is to experience. I hope tomorrow is better.

I will be getting Cara weighed tomorrow...I'll let you know how much she weighs then :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night B...hope you sleep better tonight :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

...and good night from me...nuv you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

hope Leo is better soon Molls x


----------



## Mollykins

Night Kit. Sleep well. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight Kit sleep well x


----------



## mummyApril

im contemplating on having my first wine tomorrow night...


----------



## Essie

Molly, hope Leo feels better soon. I know how much I worry when Lyra has a sicky day so I hope he has no more voms :hugs:

Kit, I'm getting Lyra weighed tomorrow too. If we get up in time for baby clinic!

Sleep well everyone :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Lauren weighed in at 9lbs 8 at 7 weeks yesterday Yay !!!

Any pics of esme yet ? 

Xxx


----------



## addie25

OMG my friend who goes to my IVF doctor just told me she is having triplets!!! She did iui so it's different from what I did. Less likely to have triplets with IVF.


----------



## mummyApril

blimey Addie imagine! 
im off to bed now night all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

A is for apple


----------



## HollyMonkey

B is for banana


----------



## HollyMonkey

:ninja:


----------



## Mollykins

I want to exercise but I do not want to hurt myself or impede my recovery... I am getting impatient though.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh good ninja-ing! :haha: I didn't even see that coming B.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks :flower:

My dh is bringing me tea in bed :coffee: How very nice. I'm going to read my book.

Edit: I'm going to read BnB :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's your sport of choice Molly? Just walking is excellent exercise, a long brisk stroll with the pushchair became my running equivalent for ages until my bladder toughened up!

And swimming is really gentle, just avoid butterfly and too much kicking on your back with a float and other abdominally heavy stuff at first. 

Ooooooo Molly I started rollerblading again at a month after but when I braked my lady garden hurt so I tried again at 6 weeks and it was fine and I did progressively do lots once the spring weather came and it was a really good on the legs and heart and soul BUT it depends if you have a sports pushchair and good paths near you. We have miles of amazing car free smooth track through the forest for roller blading and racing biking so it's a great sport to do here. If I went far and fast it was as exhausting as a run without all the bouncing that upset my waterworks :thumbup:

I really fancy a roller blade now!!!

And of course cycling at the weekend when oh is there until Leo's big enough for a baby seat! Just take it gently and not the rockiest tracks? Should be fine :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I like to go hiking... the kind that has you climbing up and down portions of rock. (Rock walls are fun :) )Grew up in Alaska as you know, lots of mountain type hiking. I also enjoy mountain biking... aerobics are a bit difficult with my body type. Can't do anything like that yet... stitches and all. :( I'm still bleeding roo... but I've exercised during AF before so :shrug: 


I suppoae walking is... the only choice.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh good ninja-ing! :haha: I didn't even see that coming B.

Sneaky monkey. I noticed yesterday it was at 52944 :haha: 

Still on the sports theme Molly do you have access to an exercise bike (like the one I do laps of my garage on? :haha:) They're good when baby's little coz you can plonk them in the rocker chair by the bike and get your sport in. Holly used to either sleep or watch me quite happily pedal, we'd have music and she seemed to enjoy it :shrug: It's harder now coz she wants to go on it herself so I have to have my sessions when she's napping!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Walking/hiking would be fine! I think the bleeding is different from AF in so far as there's more risk of infection, I swim with AF but I wouldn't have done with baby bleeding. It might be worth checking with doc about sport while bleeding still since it may be a sign that things are still healing up inside, it's not the same as AF bleeding in my mind but I couldn't really say for that :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh good ninja-ing! :haha: I didn't even see that coming B.
> 
> Sneaky monkey. I noticed yesterday it was at 52944 :haha:
> 
> Still on the sports theme Molly do you have access to an exercise bike (like the one I do laps of my garrage on? :haha:) They're good when baby's little coz you can plonk them in the rocker chair by the bike and get your sport in. Holly used to either sleep or watch me quite happily pedal, we'd have music and she seemed to enjoy it :shrug: It's harder now coz she wants to go on it herself so I have to have my sessions when she's napping!Click to expand...

I was thinking of buying an elliptical! You are esp monkey! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's the Nordic walking /cross country ski machine thing no? I go on it sometimes at the pool if I do a sauna and gym session! I prefer the rowing and cycling machines though because it feels really unatural the movement on the elliptical but they're good sport :thumbup: And good training if your sport is hiking especially!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Steve Jobs has died


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> That's the Nordic walking /cross country ski machine thing no? I go on it sometimes at the pool if I do a sauna and gym session! I prefer the rowing and cycling machines though because it feels really unatural the movement on the elliptical but they're good sport :thumbup: And good training if your sport is hiking especially!

It is great sport. :) They are easy on my knees as well which is a bonus. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That's the Nordic walking /cross country ski machine thing no? I go on it sometimes at the pool if I do a sauna and gym session! I prefer the rowing and cycling machines though because it feels really unatural the movement on the elliptical but they're good sport :thumbup: And good training if your sport is hiking especially!
> 
> It is great sport. :) They are easy on my knees as well which is a bonus. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha that's a machine for me then, I get terrible knees in the mountains on the descents :wacko: They're fine with cycling and running but long walks down mountain sides... :nope: We ended up buying knee supports and a pair of sticks for me halfway through our Alps walking holiday:jo:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Steve Jobs has died

I know! Only 56 years old. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Steve Jobs has died
> 
> I know! Only 56 years old. :nope:Click to expand...

Well he certainly left a legacy behind him


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can hear my little poppet rustling around in her bed :awww:

See you later Molly, sleep tight xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks B. Give Holly a good snuggle for me.


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Well, 'tis a sad day for our house today. OH has finally decided that the time has come for us to let little Pepsi go. He will be taking her to the vet on Saturday at which point she will get to finally rest and be the happy, adventurous cat she once was again at least in my mind if nothing else. I'm so sad to see her just now. She's really gone down hill in the last couple of weeks and this morning OH got up to a terrible mess from her. She's losing all control shall we say. Poor wee soul...she is 20 though and we've kept her going for sometime, I don't think we failed her.

Sorry this is not a very happy morning post :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww i see esme pics-shes is sooo perfect! im so excited about seeing our baby :fool:

i must go a see her after babies born and take turtle pics of our babies together :fool: xx


hugs to kit! uv had 20yrs of joy.i know its hard,they become ur family xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Kit that's so sad! But 20 that's bloody good age, you haven't failed her at all, she's probably had the best life, thinkin of u xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Ahhhh Kit, I am so sorry to hear poor Pepsi is so ill. But she's had a wonderful 20 years of love, and as you say, she will be set free from any pain or suffering. I am crying for you, I just can't hear about anything sad to do with cats without crying.


----------



## Sarachka

So last night I did NOT book a private scan bc I did it FOUR TIMES only for it to say "sorry, your session has expired" WELL F-YOU IF YOU DONT WANT MY £99. I then found out that OH had taken money out of my account without asking AGAIN :cry: so I ended up cutting up my debit card in front of him. I don't think I can take much more


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So last night I did NOT book a private scan bc I did it FOUR TIMES only for it to say "sorry, your session has expired" WELL F-YOU IF YOU DONT WANT MY £99. I then found out that OH had taken money out of my account without asking AGAIN :cry: so I ended up cutting up my debit card in front of him. I don't think I can take much more

Oh Sarachka, big huggles :hugs: 

I can't help much with the OH issue but for the scan isn't it easier to just phone and book with a human and pay on the day? I didn't even know you could do that sort of thing over the internet!

You're going out with your mum today aren't you?:flower:


----------



## Essie

Kit I'm sorry to hear about Pepsi. 20 is a very good age, shes had a long life of love and at least she will no longer be suffering. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

FUCK it appears the bookings did ALL go through so I've been charged £400 for 4 scans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG This is the LAST thing i need right now


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Well, 'tis a sad day for our house today. OH has finally decided that the time has come for us to let little Pepsi go. He will be taking her to the vet on Saturday at which point she will get to finally rest and be the happy, adventurous cat she once was again at least in my mind if nothing else. I'm so sad to see her just now. She's really gone down hill in the last couple of weeks and this morning OH got up to a terrible mess from her. She's losing all control shall we say. Poor wee soul...she is 20 though and we've kept her going for sometime, I don't think we failed her.
> 
> Sorry this is not a very happy morning post :blush:

Oh that's so sad Kit, but she's been a very very happy cat for 20yrs 

:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> FUCK it appears the bookings did ALL go through so I've been charged £400 for 4 scans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG This is the LAST thing i need right now

Oh arseholes:dohh: They'll reimbourse you, but just a load of hassle to sort out that you could do without! I did that with eurostar tickets once!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I think we get the horrible piece of coal shrivelly prune thing tomorrow


----------



## HollyMonkey

*YAY FOR TRIN'S CHICKEN BREAST!!* :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

35 week pot pic! i blurred out stretchies as there nasty :(

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5286/35wks.jpg

https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9638/35wkbump.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and 33 weeks

its seems to have dropped :wacko:

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2986/33bump.jpg


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> FUCK it appears the bookings did ALL go through so I've been charged £400 for 4 scans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG This is the LAST thing i need right now

Shit Sarah that's not cool. More hassle for you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely bump Clare, you're 35 weeks already!? Blimey that has just gone sooooo quickly!!


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks all for your kind comments regarding Pepsi. :hugs: I'm just so sad :cry: OH is puting a brave face on but I know he's beside himself and dreading Saturday. I'm so glad we've got Cara to make everything seem better :kiss:

Sezi...oh gawd, nightmare! 4 scans!! I'm sure you'll get your mney back but what a complete pain in the arse :nope: Sorry OH has let you down again.

Clare...gorge 35 week pics...I can't believe it's nearly your turn!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i scared! esp after lissys 10lber!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, so I had the utter crap scared out of me last night. Cara stopped breathing for around 20 seconds but started again on her own - or at least this is what my Tommee Tippee movement monitor told me. I rushed through to her nursery to find her sleeping soundly with good colour. 

This morning, I googled (I know, I know) to see what I could find out about this. Some say breathing pauses are to be expected in young babies, others say OMG it's the beginning of the end...I just don't know if I'll ever sleep again after that!

B...you have the same monitor...ever had this with Holly?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i scared! esp after lissys 10lber!

Don't be scared...it's all part and parcel of getting to hold your long awaited and much loved and wanted little bundle....I'm so excited for you :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit always remember!https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2624/googlei.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sarachka

GOD does OH not realise that one day he will just push me too far and everything good in his life will leave him ... and he will only have himself to blame? He's brooding around now all moody and dark. If he's feeling bad / ashamed etc GOOD, those are the APPROPRIATE emotions to feel when you have been a complete arse-hole but I don't know why he has to punish me. I haven't done anything wrong, I've NEVER done anything wrong except be a completely stupid door mat. One day I will snap and not be able to take any more.


----------



## Sarachka

So they wouldn't refund one of the scans, so I'll keep the appointment. 1140 tomorrow I should get to see if there's anythign there.


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit always remember!https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2624/googlei.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Huh?

*scratches head*


----------



## babyhopes2010

googles the devil :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> GOD does OH not realise that one day he will just push me too far and everything good in his life will leave him ... and he will only have himself to blame? He's brooding around now all moody and dark. If he's feeling bad / ashamed etc GOOD, those are the APPROPRIATE emotions to feel when you have been a complete arse-hole but I don't know why he has to punish me. I haven't done anything wrong, I've NEVER done anything wrong except be a completely stupid door mat. One day I will snap and not be able to take any more.

I'm afraid that his brooding/sulking may be a bit of reverse psychology as it puts some of the bad feelings about what has happened back on you and gives him a little more control back. Sorry if that's blunt but this seems to be his pattern and the only logical explanation. Nuv you :hugs:



Sarachka said:


> So they wouldn't refund one of the scans, so I'll keep the appointment. 1140 tomorrow I should get to see if there's anythign there.

Oooo, of course there will be. I look forward to your pics :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> googles the devil :rofl:

:haha: Ahhhhhhhh! You are of course right!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> GOD does OH not realise that one day he will just push me too far and everything good in his life will leave him ... and he will only have himself to blame? He's brooding around now all moody and dark. If he's feeling bad / ashamed etc GOOD, those are the APPROPRIATE emotions to feel when you have been a complete arse-hole but I don't know why he has to punish me. I haven't done anything wrong, I've NEVER done anything wrong except be a completely stupid door mat. One day I will snap and not be able to take any more.
> 
> I'm afraid that his brooding/sulking may be a bit of reverse psychology as it puts some of the bad feelings about what has happened back on you and gives him a little more control back. Sorry if that's blunt but this seems to be his pattern and the only logical explanation. Nuv you :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So they wouldn't refund one of the scans, so I'll keep the appointment. 1140 tomorrow I should get to see if there's anythign there.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, of course there will be. I look forward to your pics :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks yeah I know that's why he does things. He hates feeling bad, but doesn't really process that correctly, he just suppresses things with being moody / angry. 

I'm soooooooooooooooo scared about the scan!


----------



## kit_cat

I remember being completely terrified before scans too...totally natural! All will be well..prepare to blub happy tears - PMA!


----------



## Sarachka

honestly right now I just feel NOTHING, no symptoms AT ALL


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just got dressed ready to go out shopping and just baffed everywhere :sick:

Guess im staying intoday then :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well its confirmed its an early af! with no cramping though so bit confused about that! not a bad thing really :)


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Well its confirmed its an early af! with no cramping though so bit confused about that! not a bad thing really :)

phew, I bet you're so relieved. Nothing to ruin a brand new romance like a pregnancy scare! Are you going to get some contraception sorted out?


----------



## mummyApril

Kit regarding buba stopping breathing for 20 seconds, they do say babys do that but also the monitor you have sometimes goes off when its not meant to? i got told NOT to get one because of this but i dunno :shrug: im sure Cara is fine lovey but yes dont google it will only leave you anxious! i did that after my c section and i swear it made me more anxious :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ok, so I had the utter crap scared out of me last night. Cara stopped breathing for around 20 seconds but started again on her own - or at least this is what my Tommee Tippee movement monitor told me. I rushed through to her nursery to find her sleeping soundly with good colour.
> 
> This morning, I googled (I know, I know) to see what I could find out about this. Some say breathing pauses are to be expected in young babies, others say OMG it's the beginning of the end...I just don't know if I'll ever sleep again after that!
> 
> B...you have the same monitor...ever had this with Holly?

Mine went off sometimes and I Googled and freaked the first time it happened, but they can move onto their side or off the mat or breath more shallowly which can make the alarm sound. And you can change the sensitivity too on the monitor if it happens alot since it might be the thickness of your mattress but I kept mine at medium because I didn't want it picking up the air con or the boys thumping around in their rooms next door as well!! In retrospect I wouldn't worry for a one off, even though I did at the time!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Well its confirmed its an early af! with no cramping though so bit confused about that! not a bad thing really :)

That's a relief for you and your new BF! Enjoy the cramp free AF!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So they wouldn't refund one of the scans, so I'll keep the appointment. 1140 tomorrow I should get to see if there's anythign there.

It will be fine darling but I'm cacking my pants too about mine so I am hypocrite poster of the year:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I remember being completely terrified before scans too...totally natural! All will be well..prepare to blub happy tears - PMA!

I cry when I hear the heartbeat every time, even if it's some random stranger's baby on the internet:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There is a small blonde _*Ben and Holly's Little Kingdom*_ addict in my midst!

I'm going to get her the second video as a stocking filler :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Kit regarding buba stopping breathing for 20 seconds, they do say babys do that but also the monitor you have sometimes goes off when its not meant to? i got told NOT to get one because of this but i dunno :shrug: im sure Cara is fine lovey but yes dont google it will only leave you anxious! i did that after my c section and i swear it made me more anxious :hugs:

I don't think there's any subject you can Google without getting completely stressed out. Probably even flower arranging is terrifying. When they told me at Holly's 32 week scan that her legs were too short I spent so many sleepless nights looking at the most tragic gloom and doom stories on Google about babies with short legs. And she's just so perfect in reality!! :dohh: And at the moment for me every woman ever on Google had a scan at 7 weeks with a heartbeat but lost it by ten weeks, I swear, you can't move for them:nope: Google is such a terrible thing that I have such a terribly fatal attraction to:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

i see ZOIE!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's _pissing_ with rain here, first time in weeks! Holly and I are so cosy indoors with the lights on


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Zoie! :wave: How the heck are you?!!


----------



## Sarachka

zoie ran away :(


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> 35 week pot pic! i blurred out stretchies as there nasty :(
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5286/35wks.jpg
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9638/35wkbump.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and 33 weeks
> 
> its seems to have dropped :wacko:
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2986/33bump.jpg

Lovely pot pics you look amazing!!!

Kit if she had good color I think I was just the monitor acting up but call doctor and see what they say. Also woe 20 years I'm sure she had a very happy cat life :hugs:


----------



## addie25

So my friend who is pregnant with triplets is distracting me from worrying about cvs test so that's good. She was very excited yesterday and now she is very nervous. I'm getting more and more excited about Monday to see what's in my belly!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

hey ladies, i havent been around much lately ive been hiding in a hole sulking :haha: It lovely to see everyones lovely new babies & Bumps :) Congratulations everyone x



x-ginge-x said:


> Just me jaynie and newbie left then ... Bet I'm the last straggler standing :sad2:

& Me :sad2:


----------



## TrinityMom

I was going to say good morning but I see that it is already afternoon *sigh*

I will catch up but probably only post later because the interwebs are being poofucks :growlmad:

Must go find B's pot pics tho, which I missed in my vomming haze last night...

I had a lovely follow up with a 2 year old who came to me on Monday with the worst bronchitis I have heard in ages - the one from the orphanage - and today his chest is CLEAR :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

i will catch up later iv just had a huge fry up and now im having a nap as i NEED it! love yas x


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, sorry about Pepsi love :hugs:

Sarachka, that's absolute poofucky about your account being charged 4 times.


----------



## x-ginge-x

im not too sure about contraception just yet! possibly have mirena coil fitted if i dare lol im useless with the pill and we dont get on well and then i despise condoms :haha: cant win


----------



## Essie

Went to get Lyra weighed, waited 20 minutes in the cold outside and then finally found it they'd moved the venue :dohh: the other mums waiting were not happy, neither was I. They should have at least put up a notice or something. So Lyra will have to wait til next week to be weighed. 

Ginge, glad it was AF and you and your new BF can relax and enjoy your new relationship :thumbup:

Sarah I'm sure your scan will be fine. But I can understand your nerves, I was scared before every single scan. Even the later ones when I could feel her kicking while I waiting to go in. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i will catch up later iv just had a huge fry up and now im having a nap as i NEED it! love yas x

Saw your fry up on fb, looked tasty :munch: enjoy your nap.


----------



## mummyApril

yes Essie it was amazing and i was sad enough to post a pic haha.
this afternoon im going for a glass of wine with my friend, Jay is looking after the girls (im not ready to pass James over lol) although its only one glass if i come on here and im blabbering it may be because its made me tipsy! lol!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So they wouldn't refund one of the scans, so I'll keep the appointment. 1140 tomorrow I should get to see if there's anythign there.
> 
> It will be fine darling but I'm cacking my pants too about mine so I am hypocrite poster of the year:haha:Click to expand...

I can't wait til I'm _cacking_ my pants/worrying about my 1st scan! :hissy: I'm sure all will be well for you both! Can wait to see bubbas first pics!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ahh my friend who did IVF with me just had her apt changed to Tuesday. I hope I still go Monday and they don't move me.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Kit! big :hug: for u. you all are doing the right thing. pepsi's a very lucky kitty to have such good parents :hugs:

Ginge!! i was nervous for a minute there! babies are blessing but i'd hate to have to deal with that at the start of a relationship! :wacko: enjoy your new bf doll (and the cramp free AF! :winkwink:)


----------



## cassie04

Hi all,

Hows everybody's thursdays!

I forgot to post pictures of my bump when i went out last night ....i put a horizontal striped dress on which quite frankly is cheating as it made me look massive!:haha: but thought i would show u!
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10









035.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7









034.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9









042.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> honestly right now I just feel NOTHING, no symptoms AT ALL

Dont worry i often was convinces i couldnt possibly be pregnant since i had no symptoms but i think being symptomless some days is actually being part of being pregnant! little beans like to play tricks!:thumbup: Hope your OH has sorted himself out and has stopped making you feel horrible! i hate when they get like that especially when pregnant cos it makes things feel 10 x worse :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

B when is your next scan?


----------



## cassie04

Beautiful bump Clare! i bet you will miss it when its gone!


----------



## addie25

Cassie your bump looks great!!! Soooo cute!!!!! I can't wait for my bump!!


----------



## Sarachka

your bump looks great Cass


----------



## cassie04

Thanks girlies....i look huge but it is deffo enhanced by the stripes...i dont know how big your meant to be around this stage :shrug:

:hi: addie 4 days :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

I know I can't wait to just find out if I am having 1 or 2. My friend having triplets scared me so I just need to see what's goin on in my belly lol.


----------



## Sarachka

Yall, there's another kinda serious situation going on with me at the moment, but I'm going to post it in the inner sanctum. I'd really appreciate some feedback / support on it.


----------



## addie25

I can't stand these NJ shows. I live in NJ and I know not one person who talks and acts like them. It really makes NJ people look like they have no class.


----------



## newbie_ttc

aw, cassie! :awww: u looked so cute! i hope you and dh had a wonderful time last night :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! What a day!

Beautiful bumps girls!

Kit I'm so sorry about Pepsi. I know she's had a wonderful long life but it doesn't make it any easier. They are part of the family, especially the ones that arrived before our (non-fur)kids
https://m.orkutnow.com/en/scraps/hugs/cat_hugs.jpg


----------



## addie25

Sarah did u post it already?


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> Thanks girlies....i look huge but it is deffo enhanced by the stripes...i dont know how big your meant to be around this stage :shrug:

19 weeks doesn't seem like that far along but when you think about it, that 4 1/2 months preggo, so it seems le bump is growing quite nicely really :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv finally packed my hospital bag!:yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have a Sweet Potato!!!!! (as opposed to a chicken breast :haha:)
https://www.fruitycuties.com/images/humour/118-cartoon-sweet-potato-joke.gif

Now which one is my baby?? :shrug:
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZpiRA4vjD4s/TOzgPMiZIPI/AAAAAAAAAMY/XdsgbUv0hrg/s1600/sweet+pot+fresh.jpg

And just for the turtles :blush:
https://www.gay.net/sites/gay.net/files/imagecache/stories/6a01156e9cba4c970c013482c4be95970c-800wi


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> honestly right now I just feel NOTHING, no symptoms AT ALL
> 
> Dont worry i often was convinces i couldnt possibly be pregnant since i had no symptoms but i think being symptomless some days is actually being part of being pregnant! little beans like to play tricks!:thumbup: Hope your OH has sorted himself out and has stopped making you feel horrible! i hate when they get like that especially when pregnant cos it makes things feel 10 x worse :hugs:Click to expand...

im still convinced all thats in my bump is gas:haha:
ill prob pass out when i see my baby:haha:


oh trin i just spat my tea down my top :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Oh Trin lol :haha: 2 funny made me a little nauseous so yay :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girlies....i look huge but it is deffo enhanced by the stripes...i dont know how big your meant to be around this stage :shrug:
> 
> 19 weeks doesn't seem like that far along but when you think about it, that 4 1/2 months preggo, so it seems le bump is growing quite nicely really :flower:Click to expand...


When do i turn 5 months?:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie ur in ur 5th month hun

#https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


----------



## Sarachka

yeah my full story is in the inner sanctum now


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie ur in ur 5th month hun
> 
> #https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

cool calculator! i was just guessing, but it says she's 4.3 months complete if you enter her 2-28-12 due date. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*HAPPY, HAPPY SWEET POTATO DAY TRIN!! *:dance: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hows everybody's thursdays!
> 
> I forgot to post pictures of my bump when i went out last night ....i put a horizontal striped dress on which quite frankly is cheating as it made me look massive!:haha: but thought i would show u!

You look really beautiful Cassie:hugs: Bump and hair look fabulous :thumbup: Did you and DH have a good time? 

I have a horizontal striped t-shirt which even makes my mini pot look bulgy, but you are about 5 months so it's normal you look pregnant :haha: And it's only gonna get bigger from now on! With real baby and no bloat now too! 

And in answer to your question my next scan is the 12 week morphology one, 20th October :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I'm such a sucker for humourous vegetable forms :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## addie25

Is it possible to smell things that r not really there. I just got sick bc I smelled broccoli and dh said he didnt make broccoli:shrug:


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump pics Cassie and Clare :thumbup:

Happy sweet potato day Trin :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I love having a cafe at work. I got the lunch special as a takeaway for dinner. Our version of takeaways: Fresh organic roast asparagus with pecan nut pasta


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG I'm such a sucker for humourous vegetable forms :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I especially thought of you when I posted that one :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm such a sucker for humourous vegetable forms :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I especially thought of you when I posted that one :haha:Click to expand...

*IF* I get to sweet potato status I'll have to repost that pic!!

dust: :dust: :dust: so that I can post willy potato )

My mum gets fancy takeaways from a place near her, organic granola stuff. Can't beat a good old Traditional English Chinese or Traditional English Indian though :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I don't feel sick tonight :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Carrots anyone?:rofl:

https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8763/rudecarrot.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Is it possible to smell things that r not really there. I just got sick bc I smelled broccoli and dh said he didnt make broccoli:shrug:

Maybe it's Trin's dog's breath you can smell, coming over on a Westerly wind?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Carrots anyone?:rofl:
> 
> https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8763/rudecarrot.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

That carrot has very under developed calf muscles


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I feel a bit sick now


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany, if this isn't a reason to join Facebook, I don't know what is! There is a group called 

*International Phallic Fruit & Vegetable Appreciation Society *


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually I feel a bit sick now

I'll ask Dharma to close her mouth and breathe to the East :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want a homemade lamb casserole for dinner https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/casserole-manger.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

https://wiccy.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/rude-carrot-new-mark.jpghttps://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xNV3_gsNq9U/S2WBdfuKDyI/AAAAAAAACTM/BHXoCkZ9tsw/s400/disturbing+vegetable+pic+of+the+day.jpghttps://giraffopia.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/veg-4.jpghttps://www.thairath.co.th/media/content/2010/07/02/93390/hr1667/630.jpghttps://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/44/3/AAAACzpNDR4AAAAAAEQ7MA.jpg?v=1240072597000


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to smell things that r not really there. I just got sick bc I smelled broccoli and dh said he didnt make broccoli:shrug:
> 
> Maybe it's Trin's dog's breath you can smell, coming over on a Westerly wind?:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh my someone get that dog mouth wash. Hahaha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany, if this isn't a reason to join Facebook, I don't know what is! There is a group called
> 
> *International Phallic Fruit & Vegetable Appreciation Society *

:rofl: Bet my mum's a member (excuse the pun) of that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> https://wiccy.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/rude-carrot-new-mark.jpghttps://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xNV3_gsNq9U/S2WBdfuKDyI/AAAAAAAACTM/BHXoCkZ9tsw/s400/disturbing+vegetable+pic+of+the+day.jpghttps://giraffopia.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/veg-4.jpghttps://www.thairath.co.th/media/content/2010/07/02/93390/hr1667/630.jpghttps://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/44/3/AAAACzpNDR4AAAAAAEQ7MA.jpg?v=1240072597000

Trin's clearly a 'member' of the appreciation club too! :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

No fever or other signs of illness but Leo is vomming up almost all of his feedings. Why?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The bottom one on the left, the green thing, looks like my DH :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> No fever or other signs of illness but Leo is vomming up almost all of his feedings. Why?!

Are you sure it's all his feed and not just an abundant overspill Molly?


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> No fever or other signs of illness but Leo is vomming up almost all of his feedings. Why?!

Could it be reflux Molly? Maybe give your Doctor a call and see if they have any advice. Hope little Leo is better soon :hugs:

Edit: Like B said it might not be all his feed, a little bit of feed looks like a lot. I've learnt this from my Little Miss Vomit, I was constantly googling 'how much vomit is normal'.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> No fever or other signs of illness but Leo is vomming up almost all of his feedings. Why?!
> 
> Could it be reflux Molly? Maybe give your Doctor a call and see if they have any advice. Hope little Leo is better soon :hugs:
> 
> Edit: Like B said it might not be all his feed, a little bit of feed looks like a lot. I've learnt this from my Little Miss Vomit, I was constantly googling 'how much vomit is normal'.Click to expand...

I was looking for that 'reflux' word!! It's been out of my vocab for over a year now:dohh:

I made you a present today essie. Well, Lyra not you :haha:


----------



## Essie

I'm going to (attempt to) make Lyra's christening cake. I thought about doing 2 tiers but I haven't done one before and I don't want to try this time because if it went wrong I'd be upset. I'll try a 2 tier on something less important. 

Anyway, I'm thinking of doing a square cake, iced with white fondant and then decorated with pink stars in the shape of the Lyra constellation. Then put a pink bow around it, secured with a star shaped brooch. Then I thought I'd do some star shaped biscuits (some ginger ones, and maybe lemon?) for those who don't want cake. What do you think, does that sound okay or should I go for a more traditional Christening design? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

It seems like A LOT... though you could be right, it could be overspill but there is at least one vom a day that is an entire feeding for sure.

Baby reflux? I don't think I'm familiar with the term. :shrug:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> No fever or other signs of illness but Leo is vomming up almost all of his feedings. Why?!
> 
> Could it be reflux Molly? Maybe give your Doctor a call and see if they have any advice. Hope little Leo is better soon :hugs:
> 
> Edit: Like B said it might not be all his feed, a little bit of feed looks like a lot. I've learnt this from my Little Miss Vomit, I was constantly googling 'how much vomit is normal'.Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for that 'reflux' word!! It's been out of my vocab for over a year now:dohh:
> 
> I made you a present today essie. Well, Lyra not you :haha:Click to expand...

Aww, I've told Lyra and she is excited! I thought of you (and Sarah) today as i was looking through my mums Lakeland catalogue and saw these:

https://lakelandcamel.scene7.com/is/image/LakelandCamel/15551_1?$800$


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me headache


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka...I LOVE your graphics! Looks like I'll be needing one of the blue ones! I took your advice and posted in 2nd Tri for people to have some nub guesses. Guess what.....EVERY SINGLE PERSON guessed :blue: although some guessed that because the baby "looks" like a boy or because of the size/shape??? :shrug:

haahaa just reading back, a funny post from Kit in January!



Essie said:


> I'm going to (attempt to) make Lyra's christening cake. I thought about doing 2 tiers but I haven't done one before and I don't want to try this time because if it went wrong I'd be upset. I'll try a 2 tier on something less important.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of doing a square cake, iced with white fondant and then decorated with pink stars in the shape of the Lyra constellation. Then put a pink bow around it, secured with a star shaped brooch. Then I thought I'd do some star shaped biscuits (some ginger ones, and maybe lemon?) for those who don't want cake. What do you think, does that sound okay or should I go for a more traditional Christening design? :shrug:

I think that sounds perfect Essie. I don't see you and OH as being boring, so I'd defs go with the star cake. Sophie's christening is Sunday and her cake is being decorated with patchwork apples!


----------



## Mollykins

Essie, your cake idea sounds amazing!


----------



## Sarachka

essie said:


> aww, i've told lyra and she is excited! I thought of you (and sarah) today as i was looking through my mums lakeland catalogue and saw these:
> 
> https://lakelandcamel.scene7.com/is/image/lakelandcamel/15551_1?$800$


want!!!


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> It seems like A LOT... though you could be right, it could be overspill but there is at least one vom a day that is an entire feeding for sure.
> 
> Baby reflux? I don't think I'm familiar with the term. :shrug:

It's basically where the babies stomach is immature the valve that shuts to keep everything in your stomach doesn't work as well and the feed comes back up. 

From babycentre:
Reflux is what happens when your baby's stomach contents come back up into his food pipe (gullet or oesophagus) or even into his mouth. The long name for reflux is gastro-oesophageal reflux disease. 

Babies get reflux because the muscular valve at the end of the food pipe, which acts to keep food in the tummy, hasnt developed properly yet. This means that when your babys tummy is full, food and acid can come back up. This can cause him to bring up small amounts of milk (possetting) or even vomit.


----------



## Sarachka

ZOMG My sis just emailed me that she'd bought this outfit for Sophie!

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-g...m?ProductId=702040061&FiltreCouleur=6370&t=6#

RUSSIAN DOLLS!!!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to (attempt to) make Lyra's christening cake. I thought about doing 2 tiers but I haven't done one before and I don't want to try this time because if it went wrong I'd be upset. I'll try a 2 tier on something less important.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of doing a square cake, iced with white fondant and then decorated with pink stars in the shape of the Lyra constellation. Then put a pink bow around it, secured with a star shaped brooch. Then I thought I'd do some star shaped biscuits (some ginger ones, and maybe lemon?) for those who don't want cake. What do you think, does that sound okay or should I go for a more traditional Christening design? :shrug:
> 
> I think that sounds perfect Essie. I don't see you and OH as being boring, so I'd defs go with the star cake. Sophie's christening is Sunday and her cake is being decorated with patchwork apples!Click to expand...

Thanks. I bet Sophie's cake will look fab.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think your cake idea sounds absolutely delightful Essie :cloud9:


https://rlv.zcache.com/lyra_constellation_t_shirt-p235938949739541524trqt_400.jpg


----------



## addie25

That sounds beautiful!! Made me want some cake!! Great idea!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> ZOMG My sis just emailed me that she'd bought this outfit for Sophie!
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-g...m?ProductId=702040061&FiltreCouleur=6370&t=6#
> 
> RUSSIAN DOLLS!!!

Vertbaudet is full of Russian Doll stuff at the mo, it's where I get loads of Holly's stuff and DPAM too, I got her Russian Doll pyjamas there. They're big stuff in France for little girls at the mo!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> ZOMG My sis just emailed me that she'd bought this outfit for Sophie!
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-g...m?ProductId=702040061&FiltreCouleur=6370&t=6#
> 
> RUSSIAN DOLLS!!!

OMG the things on that site are SO cute! And the sales stuff is so cheap! I want to go shopping in the uk! :brat:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie, Lyra's cake sounds beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> That sounds beautiful!! Made me want some cake!! Great idea!!

I have a test recipe cake cooling at the moment. It's a sponge but you make a vanilla syrup and pour that over while it's cooling. I'll save you some, just pop over the Atlantic for a slice of cake :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DPAM have loads of matryo stuff, I might get Holly the little necklace since she loves necklaces at the mo. And the tights are cute but couldn't find a pic, saw them in the shop the other day though

https://www.dpam.com/images/products/VOLGASKIRT/thumb-258_VOLGASKIRT_339_A.jpg

https://www.dpam.com/images/products/VOLGADRESS/thumb-120_VOLGADRESS_339_A.jpg

https://www.dpam.com/images/products/COLVOLGA/thumb-258_COLVOLGA_738_A.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> ZOMG My sis just emailed me that she'd bought this outfit for Sophie!
> 
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-g...m?ProductId=702040061&FiltreCouleur=6370&t=6#
> 
> RUSSIAN DOLLS!!!
> 
> OMG the things on that site are SO cute! And the sales stuff is so cheap! I want to go shopping in the uk! :brat:Click to expand...

Vertbaudet's French, is it in the UK too? It's like Mothercare for me here, didn't know they had shops in the UK too. Holly's outfit for my wedding came from there :awww:


----------



## Essie

How cute?

https://www.makemymood.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/fingermonkey.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Essie, sounds like reflux may be exactly what he has. Thanks for posting. Is there any way to make it better for him?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to read in bed. I have a stem cell seminar early tomorrow morning 

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night trin :hugs: sleep tight :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

BTW Thanks for everyone's support on the inner sanctum, you've made me all feel a lot better


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie, sounds like reflux may be exactly what he has. Thanks for posting. Is there any way to make it better for him?

Trin recommended Nat Phos to be given with a feed, and this has worked well for Lyra. She's less sicky and less fussy now. But if it is really painful or Leo is vomiting a lot it'd probably be a good idea to see your Doctor and they can prescribe a medicine. One of the women at the mums group I go to has medicine for her son as his reflux is very bad.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> BTW Thanks for everyone's support on the inner sanctum, you've made me all feel a lot better

I wasn't much help I'm afraid but I did send you a banana smiley :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> BTW Thanks for everyone's support on the inner sanctum, you've made me all feel a lot better
> 
> I wasn't much help I'm afraid but I did send you a banana smiley :hugs:Click to expand...

It just feels SOOOO GOOOD to get it off my chest after so long


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to head off to bed too. Bizarrely not feeling sick, so I'll be able to enjoy reading my book.

Nighty night my beauties xxxx :kiss: xxxx 

Hello Kit if you come out of your burrow now :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to head off to bed too. Bizarrely not feeling sick, so I'll be able to enjoy reading my book.
> 
> Nighty night my beauties xxxx :kiss: xxxx
> 
> Hello Kit if you come out of your burrow now :wave:

Good night Bethany, I love you! You are truly one of my 'favourite things'


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie ur in ur 5th month hun
> 
> #https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

Well i seen this and i told my mum apparantly week 18 your going into your 5th month and my mum said no your 5 months at 20 weeks sooooo confusing :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls. Sorry for continuing to be so quite... I am trying to keep up, but I don't have the emotional energy to comment. 

Rhyko has regressed... he's not doing very well with his feeds and is having apnea issues. The feeding specialist has been with us for several of his feeds for the last two days and we've had to take several steps back as far as how much he can eat via bottle at any given time and he's been downgraded to the preemie nipple. He has been having brady episodes and tachypnea during feeds, so that's why he's had to go down to the preemie nipple.

Just when I thought he was going to get to come home, soon. I'm so, so depressed. I want to jump off a bridge into traffic. I'm dying inside a little more every day. I'm not talking to anyone. I haven't had a conversation with DH in like three days. I've been at the hospital with Rhyko almost 24/7 for the last week, just going home at night for a few hours to sleep, although I didn't go home the night before last. I got to the hospital this morning at 6:30am so I could do his 7am feeding. The nurses change shifts at 7am and 7pm, so those feedings always automatically get sent down his tube. That's not okay with me, so that's why I have been here from 7am to 8 or 9pm, at least. That just leaves the 10, 1 and 4 am feedings to the night nurse to do. I hope they are doing those. 

But, part of me is shutting down. I just want to give up and go home and crawl in my bed and say FUCK THIS and FUCK PUMPING and FUCK THE NICU and FUCK IT ALL. What a horrible thing to think, huh? I feel like I'm just this stupid shell of a person anymore and I'm not a mother or a wife or woman - just this breathing lump of poo who can't sleep or eat or even manage to drink enough water to pee more than twice a day. I'm a zombie.

Also, I think I somehow fractured a bone in foot and it's been excruciatingly painful since last Wednesday. I am walking with a terrible limp and the walks to and from the NICU to the car are just awful. WHAT LUCK.

Please someone put me out of my misery. Just put two in my head.

I'm not going to post anymore. I'm depressing and horrible and I'm not going to clog up the thread with my shit. You all don't deserve that. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to head off to bed too. Bizarrely not feeling sick, so I'll be able to enjoy reading my book.
> 
> Nighty night my beauties xxxx :kiss: xxxx
> 
> Hello Kit if you come out of your burrow now :wave:
> 
> Good night Bethany, I love you! You are truly one of my 'favourite things'Click to expand...

What a lovely thing to read just before bed! 

I nuv you too Sarachka :friends: xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> cassie ur in ur 5th month hun
> 
> #https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html
> 
> Well i seen this and i told my mum apparantly week 18 your going into your 5th month and my mum said no your 5 months at 20 weeks sooooo confusing :shrug:Click to expand...

You have a mango, that's the best way of accurately pinpointing where you are in your pregnancy :thumbup: Did you tell your mum you have a mango? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls. Sorry for continuing to be so quite... I am trying to keep up, but I don't have the emotional energy to comment.
> 
> Rhyko has regressed... he's not doing very well with his feeds and is having apnea issues. The feeding specialist has been with us for several of his feeds for the last two days and we've had to take several steps back as far as how much he can eat via bottle at any given time and he's been downgraded to the preemie nipple. He has been having brady episodes and tachypnea during feeds, so that's why he's had to go down to the preemie nipple.
> 
> Just when I thought he was going to get to come home, soon. I'm so, so depressed. I want to jump off a bridge into traffic. I'm dying inside a little more every day. I'm not talking to anyone. I haven't had a conversation with DH in like three days. I've been at the hospital with Rhyko almost 24/7 for the last week, just going home at night for a few hours to sleep, although I didn't go home the night before last. I got to the hospital this morning at 6:30am so I could do his 7am feeding. The nurses change shifts at 7am and 7pm, so those feedings always automatically get sent down his tube. That's not okay with me, so that's why I have been here from 7am to 8 or 9pm, at least. That just leaves the 10, 1 and 4 am feedings to the night nurse to do. I hope they are doing those.
> 
> But, part of me is shutting down. I just want to give up and go home and crawl in my bed and say FUCK THIS and FUCK PUMPING and FUCK THE NICU and FUCK IT ALL. What a horrible thing to think, huh? I feel like I'm just this stupid shell of a person anymore and I'm not a mother or a wife or woman - just this breathing lump of poo who can't sleep or eat or even manage to drink enough water to pee more than twice a day. I'm a zombie.
> 
> Also, I think I somehow fractured a bone in foot and it's been excruciatingly painful since last Wednesday. I am walking with a terrible limp and the walks to and from the NICU to the car are just awful. WHAT LUCK.
> 
> Please someone put me out of my misery. Just put two in my head.
> 
> I'm not going to post anymore. I'm depressing and horrible and I'm not going to clog up the thread with my shit. You all don't deserve that. :nope:

LUNA! That's the saddest post. Please go and see a nurse or doctor at the hospital and tell them what you've told us? They will work with you and Rhyko to help. Maybe you should stop pumping for a bit, or at least just enough to keep a milk supply up but not for Rhyko's staple feeds, since it's more exhaustion for you? This period really will pass but it sounds like you need some help to get through it, please talk to a doctor or your DH?


----------



## Sarachka

*Luna - you absolutely WILL keep posting. We WANT you to clog our thread with your very very valid troubles, and we want to be hear to listen and to help. Even if we don't know what to say, we care, and we're here. This is an awful situation but it WILL pass, one day soon he'll be home and this NICU business will be a bitter sweet memory of how your darling boy started life. *


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Hows everybody's thursdays!
> 
> I forgot to post pictures of my bump when i went out last night ....i put a horizontal striped dress on which quite frankly is cheating as it made me look massive!:haha: but thought i would show u!
> 
> You look really beautiful Cassie:hugs: Bump and hair look fabulous :thumbup: Did you and DH have a good time?
> 
> I have a horizontal striped t-shirt which even makes my mini pot look bulgy, but you are about 5 months so it's normal you look pregnant :haha: And it's only gonna get bigger from now on! With real baby and no bloat now too!
> 
> And in answer to your question my next scan is the 12 week morphology one, 20th October :argh:Click to expand...


Thanks B!:hugs: We had a lovely time apart from we were eating our dinner and i got sick after the starter so we had to "takeaway" our mains! luckily it was just a pizza! hahah! 

20th october!!!! it will fly by! i bet you cant wait! cant beleive that i will know if it has a penis or a foof in 4 days :haha: fingers crossed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sending you lots of love Luna :hug: And as Sarachka said KEEP POSTING, we're all here to support you as best we can with mere words xxxxx


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Sorry for continuing to be so quite... I am trying to keep up, but I don't have the emotional energy to comment.
> 
> Rhyko has regressed... he's not doing very well with his feeds and is having apnea issues. The feeding specialist has been with us for several of his feeds for the last two days and we've had to take several steps back as far as how much he can eat via bottle at any given time and he's been downgraded to the preemie nipple. He has been having brady episodes and tachypnea during feeds, so that's why he's had to go down to the preemie nipple.
> 
> Just when I thought he was going to get to come home, soon. I'm so, so depressed. I want to jump off a bridge into traffic. I'm dying inside a little more every day. I'm not talking to anyone. I haven't had a conversation with DH in like three days. I've been at the hospital with Rhyko almost 24/7 for the last week, just going home at night for a few hours to sleep, although I didn't go home the night before last. I got to the hospital this morning at 6:30am so I could do his 7am feeding. The nurses change shifts at 7am and 7pm, so those feedings always automatically get sent down his tube. That's not okay with me, so that's why I have been here from 7am to 8 or 9pm, at least. That just leaves the 10, 1 and 4 am feedings to the night nurse to do. I hope they are doing those.
> 
> But, part of me is shutting down. I just want to give up and go home and crawl in my bed and say FUCK THIS and FUCK PUMPING and FUCK THE NICU and FUCK IT ALL. What a horrible thing to think, huh? I feel like I'm just this stupid shell of a person anymore and I'm not a mother or a wife or woman - just this breathing lump of poo who can't sleep or eat or even manage to drink enough water to pee more than twice a day. I'm a zombie.
> 
> Also, I think I somehow fractured a bone in foot and it's been excruciatingly painful since last Wednesday. I am walking with a terrible limp and the walks to and from the NICU to the car are just awful. WHAT LUCK.
> 
> Please someone put me out of my misery. Just put two in my head.
> 
> I'm not going to post anymore. I'm depressing and horrible and I'm not going to clog up the thread with my shit. You all don't deserve that. :nope:
> 
> LUNA! That's the saddest post. Please go and see a nurse or doctor at the hospital and tell them what you've told us? They will work with you and Rhyko to help. Maybe you should stop pumping for a bit, or at least just enough to keep a milk supply up but not for Rhyko's staple feeds, since it's more exhaustion for you? This period really will pass but it sounds like you need some help to get through it, please talk to a doctor or your DH?Click to expand...

Awwww LUNA i just want to give you a big squeeze my love!I agree with B you need to tell the hospital about how you are feeling and see if there is anything they can do to make you feel more comfortable about them looking after Rhyko and to make sure your working as a team for him! Even if you cant bare to talk to someone about how you are feeling face to face i would at leaast post on here cos sometimes writing (typing) things down make it easier than talking to someone in person and least this way you will have an amazing bunch of girls on the turtle thread to listen and give advice where appropriate. 

Im sure in due time you will be home with Rhyko and you will be on :cloud9: you wont even be able to remember feeling like you are now! Im sending all my love to you, Ryhko and the family!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> cassie ur in ur 5th month hun
> 
> #https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html
> 
> Well i seen this and i told my mum apparantly week 18 your going into your 5th month and my mum said no your 5 months at 20 weeks sooooo confusing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You have a mango, that's the best way of accurately pinpointing where you are in your pregnancy :thumbup: Did you tell your mum you have a mango? :shrug:Click to expand...


This made me giggle! i tried to explain this to the mother! god knows what she will think when i hit the banana!:haha:


----------



## Essie

Luna, as Sarah said we are here for you, don't stop posting. I cannot imagine the situation you're in, but please find a nurse or a doctor at the hospital and talk to them about how you're feeling. Having a baby in the NICU must be an incredibly stressful experience, and I'm sure you won't be the first mother to be experiencing these feelings. They will be able to help and talk it through with you. I'm thinking of you x


----------



## kit_cat

Luna my love....once again do not stop posting. What is the point of all of this and all of us if you can't share your troubles and feelings? We need you to keep us posted no matter what you are thinking. You have done so well so far considering this awful situation and little Rhyko will get there and be able to come home. In the meantime, keep doing what you're so good at...communicating. Often, you are one of the best people on here for articulating something, please use this for your own benefit now as the people around you need to know what's going on in your head. Only then can they help..and they will. 

I'm sending you massive hugs and positive thoughts for Rhyko, you and DH. You are a strong and amazing woman with a fantastic hubby and that little boy will be fine with your support. Don't forget to look after yourselves though because he needs you both upright. I really do wish there was more we could do to help you.

Thinking of you loads :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Luna hunie 

I think alot of the mums in the nicu have felt this, You do need to come on here and vent to us much as you can - keeping those feeling inside will only make things feel even more overwhelming. Do take a break from pumping - you can up the seasons again and it will be ok. 
Lauren was only a preemie teat until she was 4 weeks old so 39 weeks .... It took her a while to master a size 1 teat so he will get there I promise ! 
Also have a look in the premature forum on bnb and the ladies have so much knowledge x 

You are doing amazing !!! Thinking of you


----------



## addie25

Luna please keep posting we want to support you and listen to you. It will get better. I know at this point it doesn't feel like it will but u will bring ur baby home and be the mother you always wanted to be! My hearts breaking for u I can't imagine how hard this must be. You are an amazing mom and wife. Please talk to the doctor about what you are feeling they sill be able to offer you help and support. Please keep posting :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, my beautiful NW sister. :hugs: First of all... like the ladies already have said, STAY WITH US. We love you darling and want nothing more than to help you through this. Do not feel badly for how you feel, being a new mom is hard as h-e-double hockey stick and your circumstances are extenuating and mega painful emotionally. Now, as much as you'd rather not, you should discuss your feelings with your doctor. NO ONE IS GOING TO JUDGE YOU for having a hard time coping and needing some help... and if they dared you know the turtle army would descend upon them like hungry grizzlies.

I am so proud of you for being there for Rhyko and doing all that you have been doing. You are a WONDERFUL MOMMY. Don't forget that. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## addie25

That's rt Molly turtle army would kick butt!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Luna, part of what makes this group so special is that (excuse the corniness, but) in happy times, we multiply the joy and in not so great times we divide the sorrow. We all *want* to be here for you during this tough time, even though we'd prefer to be there physically, if but for just a reassuring hug or a shoulder to cry on. Please talk with someone about what you are feeling b/c it is too much to carry inside alone. :hug:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Luna :( my darling I feel so sad for you I don't want you to feel sad at all! I really hope things pick up again this is just a little blip in the road, it is going to take its time but I want you to know not just myself but I'm sure every turtle will agree we are here for you! This thread isn't just a thread you are not clogging it up with saddness we are your friends and this is where you can talk to us as friends, no matter what mood or how you feel we want you to tell us! Please darling remember things will get better and we will all be here for you lots of hug love and strength xxx


----------



## emandi

Luna my dear I am thinking of you and Rhyko :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Something is wrong... Leo is now crying/screaming while he is feeding. Such like: latch, suckle, suckle, scream scream, latch, suckle suckle, SCREAM. I feel so helpless and emotional. I haven't been able to put him down in over three hours else he wakes up screaming. I'm sitting here in tears... I feel so badly for him... I can't make it better. :cry: Morning can't come soon enough.


----------



## Mollykins

I feel like such a heel for moaning when Luna is struggling so. Oh for shame. :/


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Molly :hugs: I hope Leo settles for you soon, do you think he has sore tummy maybe wind? Its so horrible when you can't help them x


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Oh Molly :hugs: I hope Leo settles for you soon, do you think he has sore tummy maybe wind? Its so horrible when you can't help them x

I've been thinking that... Even giving him the gas (wind) drops as his doctor said but... This screaming while eating and need to constantly be held is worrying me. I just want to make it better.

ETA: Not to mention the vomiting.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Molly :hugs:

Poor Leo! Sounds like a bad colic tum to me. And is he definitely hungry? Sometimes when Holly had a couple of fussy feeds I'd leave it longer until the next one so she 'worked up a good appetite' and it usually worked BUT this is pure monkifique theory so don't feel it would apply to Leo! I guess it's the vomiting that's worrying but one of the most reassuring things i read once in my baby book is thet "a baby will never starve itself" so try not to get upset Mollz. Even if it's a little tummy virus which is unlikely there's not much to be done but wait it out :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a piece of coal! 

I dreamt that Holly stuffed the teddies from her teddy train into my hotwater bottle and we couldn't get them out again. When I woke up my first thought was "well I'm just going to have to cut open my hotwater bottle to rescue the teddies and get a new bottle from the chemist" :fool:


----------



## Sarachka

Happy Prune day, Holly! May we both have healthy and frequent bowel movements this week in honour of our prunes!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning Molly :hugs:
> 
> Poor Leo! Sounds like a bad colic tum to me. And is he definitely hungry? Sometimes when Holly had a couple of fussy feeds I'd leave it longer until the next one so she 'worked up a good appetite' and it usually worked BUT this is pure monkifique theory so don't feel it would apply to Leo! I guess it's the vomiting that's worrying but one of the most reassuring things i read once in my baby book is thet "a baby will never starve itself" so try not to get upset Mollz. Even if it's a little tummy virus which is unlikely there's not much to be done but wait it out :hugs:

He's definitely hungry. I'm ridiculously familiar with at least two cries of his... Hunger and pain. The fact that he's on a fairly regulae feeding schedule helps too. I remember that baby will never starve themselves... a nurse told me that with my oldest DD. Which has calmed me many times. It's just the way he's crying when feeding now seems like he's swallowing nails or something.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Such lovely messages you all wrote for Luna. :cry: I've never seen so much real sadness in one post, I do hope you see someone today Lunes about these feelings :hugs: 

Well munchkin munkie has woken up. I'm going to post homemade turtle gifts today, and make that lamb casserole I've been hankering after.:thumbup:

Good luck Sarachka but I'm sure I'll be back on before you go xxx Yay for prunes!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha you're there Sarachka! Didn't think you'd be up yet :haha:yay for regular bowel movements!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Such lovely messages you all wrote for Luna. :cry: I've never seen so much real sadness in one post, I do hope you see someone today Lunes about these feelings :hugs:
> 
> Well munchkin munkie has woken up. I'm going to post homemade turtle gifts today, and make that lamb casserole I've been hankering after.:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck Sarachka but I'm sure I'll be back on before you go xxx Yay for prunes!

I know! She's truly breaking my heart. I wish I could go to her. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy prunes Luna and Sarachka!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha you're there Sarachka! Didn't think you'd be up yet :haha:yay for regular bowel movements!

I've been awake since 5:30 just turning things over in my mind


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are pomegranates in season? I really fancy one!


----------



## Essie

Happy prune day Sarah and Bethany.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sure they're called 'grenade' in French and if so according to my GI index of food they're in the green zone, so I can eat them! :yipee: I have red, orange and green foods, red being the highest sugar and carb down to green, the lowest. I can, for example, drink as much vinegar as I like since it has a GI of 5, whereas yummy grape juice, red zone with a GI of 55, I cannot freely indulge in, so that's good :thumbup: A pint of vinegar please.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks essie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need a great big roll of bubble wrap


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Prune day Sarah and Bethany!


----------



## mummyApril

poor James is constipated love him :(


----------



## mummyApril

oh a weird thing happened to me last night my boobies just started leaking! they havent done this or anything near this for about a week! i think im going to start feeding again can i do this after stopping? i really miss the bond and feel sad that im not bfing anymore


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> oh a weird thing happened to me last night my boobies just started leaking! they havent done this or anything near this for about a week! i think im going to start feeding again can i do this after stopping? i really miss the bond and feel sad that im not bfing anymore

I dont know a lot about milk supply but If you've still got milk, which you obviously have, I don't see why you couldn't start feeding again.


----------



## mummyApril

i spy Lissy :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

i see Lissy :fool:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls. Sorry for continuing to be so quite... I am trying to keep up, but I don't have the emotional energy to comment.
> 
> Rhyko has regressed... he's not doing very well with his feeds and is having apnea issues. The feeding specialist has been with us for several of his feeds for the last two days and we've had to take several steps back as far as how much he can eat via bottle at any given time and he's been downgraded to the preemie nipple. He has been having brady episodes and tachypnea during feeds, so that's why he's had to go down to the preemie nipple.
> 
> Just when I thought he was going to get to come home, soon. I'm so, so depressed. I want to jump off a bridge into traffic. I'm dying inside a little more every day. I'm not talking to anyone. I haven't had a conversation with DH in like three days. I've been at the hospital with Rhyko almost 24/7 for the last week, just going home at night for a few hours to sleep, although I didn't go home the night before last. I got to the hospital this morning at 6:30am so I could do his 7am feeding. The nurses change shifts at 7am and 7pm, so those feedings always automatically get sent down his tube. That's not okay with me, so that's why I have been here from 7am to 8 or 9pm, at least. That just leaves the 10, 1 and 4 am feedings to the night nurse to do. I hope they are doing those.
> 
> But, part of me is shutting down. I just want to give up and go home and crawl in my bed and say FUCK THIS and FUCK PUMPING and FUCK THE NICU and FUCK IT ALL. What a horrible thing to think, huh? I feel like I'm just this stupid shell of a person anymore and I'm not a mother or a wife or woman - just this breathing lump of poo who can't sleep or eat or even manage to drink enough water to pee more than twice a day. I'm a zombie.
> 
> Also, I think I somehow fractured a bone in foot and it's been excruciatingly painful since last Wednesday. I am walking with a terrible limp and the walks to and from the NICU to the car are just awful. WHAT LUCK.
> 
> Please someone put me out of my misery. Just put two in my head.
> 
> I'm not going to post anymore. I'm depressing and horrible and I'm not going to clog up the thread with my shit. You all don't deserve that. :nope:

Awww Luna hun:hugs: Ur a great mummy! its hard to get used to being a mummy in normal circumstances but for baby to still be in hospital must be so difficult.you are doing the best u can for ur little man.try not to be hard on yourself.
im sure when u get ur baby home you will feel 1000% better.it must be hard being a mummy and not taking babyhome,continue to post cos we luff you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poas

hi guys just trying to catch up-thanks for congratulations :) feeding Esme as i write, so sorry if spelling,punctuation is crap lol.
how is everyone?


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> hi guys just trying to catch up-thanks for congratulations :) feeding Esme as i write, so sorry if spelling,punctuation is crap lol.
> how is everyone?

heya! im gd hows you and lil esme shes soooo cute! will we have a birth story? xx


----------



## poas

I will try do it tonight, my typing skills arent up to it one handed lol. i'll give you a tantiliser though....it was 2hr 5min from start to finish


----------



## babyhopes2010

10lb 8oz ouchy! bet ur sick of hearing that :haha:
she is so gorgeous cant wait to see you with our babies :fool:


----------



## Crunchie

What a night 

Up every hour 
Was vommed on cheese style 
Fell down the stairs - minus baby thank god 
Woken by nightmare - couldn't find Lauren 

Where is the coffee 

Morning all !! 
Sorry for the bad night molls
Happy fruit change girls 
I see u lissy


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I will try do it tonight, my typing skills arent up to it one handed lol. i'll give you a tantiliser though....it was 2hr 5min from start to finish

Us bump twins love a good quick labour ! 
Bet she is just beautiful xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Claire ! You are next .....


----------



## poas

i will post pics too when i do birth story, off to try a bath :) spd already started to improve a lot :) bye for now xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Claire ! You are next .....

:argh:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello i know i have been neglecting you all so sorry 
please tell me as there are literally 100's pgs for me to read and i just cant do it !!
what have i missed? please pointb out pgs of any pictures scans news etc??????

hi lissy that was quick like me well done !!!

hope all of you are fabbo 
HAPPY FRIDAYS xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

umm thread clearer moi!!


----------



## cassie04

:hi:

Iv been awake for bloomin agessssss! Im off swimming later than back to hexham for the weekend to celebrate daves bday with friends! baby reed has been kicking lots it is beautiful :cloud9: :happydance:

clare how exciting to be next!?

where is eveybody :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> hello i know i have been neglecting you all so sorry
> please tell me as there are literally 100's pgs for me to read and i just cant do it !!
> what have i missed? please pointb out pgs of any pictures scans news etc??????
> 
> hi lissy that was quick like me well done !!!
> 
> hope all of you are fabbo
> HAPPY FRIDAYS xxx

HI hows Nate? im not sure what you have missed urm...........Me an addie have our scan on monday....im finding out the sex. Trin has a sweet potatoe! Clare is next to have her bambino! Luna came on yesterday and it was really sad as she is having a hard time with the NICU and is feeling down :nope: we have told her to make sure she talks to people or us!:thumbup::hugs:

Urm.........il keep thinking.......


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> I will try do it tonight, my typing skills arent up to it one handed lol. i'll give you a tantiliser though....it was 2hr 5min from start to finish

WOW!:thumbup: Thats how i want to roll! i hope you are enjoying your time with beautiful esme! i cant wait to see photos and hear all about it!


----------



## cassie04

I just seen someones ticker they are due the day before me on the 27th feb but yet there ticker says they are 20 weeks pregnant.......How is that when i am due the day after and am 19 weeks 3 days :shrug: or am i being a complete nincompoop!??


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie they must be cheating lol :haha:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie they must be cheating lol :haha:

haha good dont they know its a race :haha: Its onnnnn!


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> cassie they must be cheating lol :haha:
> 
> haha good dont they know its a race :haha: Its onnnnn!Click to expand...

:ninja: :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HAD ZERO ENERGY FOR THE PAST MONTH!

yesterday i went out and got stuff so i can pack my hospital bag!

this morning i sprung up out of the bed! ok..........it was more of a grunt and groan whilst i crawled out the bed:haha:

but since then iv been cleaning! everything! even the dog :rofl:
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9043/dexw.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> HAD ZERO ENERGY FOR THE PAST MONTH!
> 
> yesterday i went out and got stuff so i can pack my hospital bag!
> 
> this morning i sprung up out of the bed! ok..........it was more of a grunt and groan whilst i crawled out the bed:haha:
> 
> but since then iv been cleaning! everything! even the dog :rofl:
> https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9043/dexw.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

You are nesting Clare!


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif I have a baby in me!!! One with a heart beat and little wavy arm and leg buds!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/scan071011_001.jpg
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Essie

I'm on a mission to turn our conservatory into a room for Lyra. We normally sit in the front room but it's cluttered with all her toys, playmat, chair etc and we have to tidy it all away at night into the conservatory anyway otherwise the dog steals her toys. At the moment I mainly just hang washing in there anyway so I'm moving out one of the sofas and moving in all her toys. Then I need to get the heater from the shed and it'll be a nice little room for her. I can bring my laptop and radio and we can have a room for during the day. Then we can just move through her chair/playmat if she wants that in the evening. That's my friday mission. Hope everyone else is having good days whatever you're up to :flower:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif I have a baby in me!!! One with a heart beat and little wavy arm and leg buds!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/scan071011_001.jpg
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance: yay Sarah, I was waiting for you to post! I'm so happy everything was good. How did it feel seeing your baby? :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*YAY!* :yipee:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

It was a bit unreal Essie. I gripped OH's hand so tight. I had got myself SO worked up that there'd be nothing there.


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> It was a bit unreal Essie. I gripped OH's hand so tight. I had got myself SO worked up that there'd be nothing there.

So bloomin happy for you!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

and just like that, all my symptoms are back!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for beanie! ill alwways remember my 1st scan seeing baby there! it was like seeing a peice of heaven:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Yay Sarah I knew everything was fine but glad you got peace of mind I'm predicting girl from that scan (skull nub) but I'm no pro xx


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Yay Sarah I knew everything was fine but glad you got peace of mind I'm predicting girl from that scan (skull nub) but I'm no pro xx

A girl to go with Bethanys boy :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif I have a baby in me!!! One with a heart beat and little wavy arm and leg buds!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/scan071011_001.jpg
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:cry: beautiful!! :cry: happy tears! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Something is wrong... Leo is now crying/screaming while he is feeding. Such like: latch, suckle, suckle, scream scream, latch, suckle suckle, SCREAM. I feel so helpless and emotional. I haven't been able to put him down in over three hours else he wakes up screaming. I'm sitting here in tears... I feel so badly for him... I can't make it better. :cry: Morning can't come soon enough.

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

happy prune day girlies!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif I have a baby in me!!! One with a heart beat and little wavy arm and leg buds!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/scan071011_001.jpg
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

That's a great pic!! So glad everything went ok. I'm starting to get scared I won't see a heart beat bc of my lack of symptoms n my boobs still don't hurt. I am nauseous but I think it's bc I slept 2 long :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Happy prune day!!!


----------



## Mollykins

That may have been one of the longest nights yet. I need an iv hooked up of military grade coffee. :sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> happy prune day girlies!! :dance:

technically I've been moved back to Olive as the lady thought 9 wks 4 days, but I like being Bethany's twin and no babies come on their due date anyway!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Sarachka! :awww: Look at your ickle babe! So wonderful darling. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

I have finally posted some of my turtle mail :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> That may have been one of the longest nights yet. I need an iv hooked up of military grade coffee. :sleep:

how's leo doing? any better from last night? and don't feel bad about posting in the midst of luna's angst. unfortunately there is no quota on that sort of thing. :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

sarah how do you add pictures so they come up big like that on baby and bump? Or is it my computer?! I alwasy go to manage attachments and then it shows me them small on my comp?!


----------



## cassie04

Were off to hexham at 7.30pm.....do you think i can travel to daves parents in my pj's?!? :haha: there just sooo comfy!


----------



## addie25

Go for it Cassie wear your pjs :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooooo!

I could be the Jane Austen novel character tonight. Pathetically swoony and fragile and exhausticated ...

I had the stem cell research seminar this morning which was amazing interesting and made me wish I had the money to bank Tori's cord blood - they are now doing clinical trials with stem cell treatment for MS, besides all the other millions of things going on in the research. But it is way too expensive - around R17 000. And here, we don't have any public cord blood banks

Anyhoo, then off to work. One of my patients has had a miscarriage but she is not bleeding and doesn't want to have to take cytotek or have a d&c so I have given her things to try get things moving along for her. Very sad, she had a mc in Jan as well, but that time it took 8 weeks of bleeding before it resolved :cry: I delivered her first baby who is 2 so it's tough for her having to cope with him too (B can identify having been there)

Then I had to meet the boys at a birthday party. They had fun. Then I took them all for haircuts because it's back to school on Monday. And Tarq decided he also wanted a cut...but not short....and just up to here....and only a little bit...and not there...:haha:

All I've eaten is a slice of toast with (the best ever) scrambled eggs at the seminar and a small slice of birthday cake. And I had the strongest craving for a coke, a real one, and I resisted....until DH brought some home :dohh:

I'll go catch up now. Hope you all had a fab friday


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> That may have been one of the longest nights yet. I need an iv hooked up of military grade coffee. :sleep:
> 
> how's leo doing? any better from last night? and don't feel bad about posting in the midst of luna's angst. unfortunately there is no quota on that sort of thing. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you my lovely. :hugs: He actually seems a bit better thankfully... not screaming as much during feeding and he slept for 2 hours this morning. :thumbup: Still vommy though. I should buy stock in Tide. 

What are your weekend plans? Anything fun?


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooooo!
> 
> I could be the Jane Austen novel character tonight. Pathetically swoony and fragile and exhausticated ...
> 
> I had the stem cell research seminar this morning which was amazing interesting and made me wish I had the money to bank Tori's cord blood - they are now doing clinical trials with stem cell treatment for MS, besides all the other millions of things going on in the research. But it is way too expensive - around R17 000. And here, we don't have any public cord blood banks
> 
> Anyhoo, then off to work. One of my patients has had a miscarriage but she is not bleeding and doesn't want to have to take cytotek or have a d&c so I have given her things to try get things moving along for her. Very sad, she had a mc in Jan as well, but that time it took 8 weeks of bleeding before it resolved :cry: I delivered her first baby who is 2 so it's tough for her having to cope with him too (B can identify having been there)
> 
> Then I had to meet the boys at a birthday party. They had fun. Then I took them all for haircuts because it's back to school on Monday. And Tarq decided he also wanted a cut...but not short....and just up to here....and only a little bit...and not there...:haha:
> 
> All I've eaten is a slice of toast with (the best ever) scrambled eggs at the seminar and a small slice of birthday cake. And I had the strongest craving for a coke, a real one, and I resisted....until DH brought some home :dohh:
> 
> I'll go catch up now. Hope you all had a fab friday

Except for the lack of food, your day sounds amazing. I wish I could have been qt that seminar. It's so fascinating stem cells.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls. Sorry for continuing to be so quite... I am trying to keep up, but I don't have the emotional energy to comment.
> 
> Rhyko has regressed... he's not doing very well with his feeds and is having apnea issues. The feeding specialist has been with us for several of his feeds for the last two days and we've had to take several steps back as far as how much he can eat via bottle at any given time and he's been downgraded to the preemie nipple. He has been having brady episodes and tachypnea during feeds, so that's why he's had to go down to the preemie nipple.
> 
> Just when I thought he was going to get to come home, soon. I'm so, so depressed. I want to jump off a bridge into traffic. I'm dying inside a little more every day. I'm not talking to anyone. I haven't had a conversation with DH in like three days. I've been at the hospital with Rhyko almost 24/7 for the last week, just going home at night for a few hours to sleep, although I didn't go home the night before last. I got to the hospital this morning at 6:30am so I could do his 7am feeding. The nurses change shifts at 7am and 7pm, so those feedings always automatically get sent down his tube. That's not okay with me, so that's why I have been here from 7am to 8 or 9pm, at least. That just leaves the 10, 1 and 4 am feedings to the night nurse to do. I hope they are doing those.
> 
> But, part of me is shutting down. I just want to give up and go home and crawl in my bed and say FUCK THIS and FUCK PUMPING and FUCK THE NICU and FUCK IT ALL. What a horrible thing to think, huh? I feel like I'm just this stupid shell of a person anymore and I'm not a mother or a wife or woman - just this breathing lump of poo who can't sleep or eat or even manage to drink enough water to pee more than twice a day. I'm a zombie.
> 
> Also, I think I somehow fractured a bone in foot and it's been excruciatingly painful since last Wednesday. I am walking with a terrible limp and the walks to and from the NICU to the car are just awful. WHAT LUCK.
> 
> Please someone put me out of my misery. Just put two in my head.
> 
> I'm not going to post anymore. I'm depressing and horrible and I'm not going to clog up the thread with my shit. You all don't deserve that. :nope:

Sweetest :hugs: I'm putting this here and sent it to your FB inbox in the hopes that it reaches you quickly

Firstly, I want you to know and try acknowledge that what you are going through is EXTRAORDINARILY difficult. Being a new mom is hard. Being a new mom earlier than expected is harder. And being a new mom whose baby is still in hospital, who is pumping all his feeds and doing his nursing and being 'on duty' all the time is practically impossible. You are doing amazingly well! The fact that you manage to get yourself out of bed and face the breast pump proves that.

Next is, you are doing Rhyko the most amazing favour and giving him the most amazing gift by supplying him with breastmilk. It is THE BEST medicine for him and every bit of progress that he has made is due to your milk and the amazing things it does for him. I can't emphasise this enough. 

You do, however, need to look after yourself so that you can carry on doing this. You NEED to eat and especially you need to drink to produce milk and keep your strength up. Something we have our moms make up is Jungle juice:
50ml Weleda Schlehen Elixir blackthornberry tonic
1lt apple-, berry- or grape juice
2lt water
1 sachet fruit flavoured Rehydrate (rehydration sachet)
1 Cal-C-Vita-tablet (fizzy vit c tabs) and a few drops of Rescue Remedy to help you relax
See if you can find these things and make it up for yourself. It is a thing of wonder

You also need sleep. You had a long pre-labour/ labour and you are breastfeeding. Sleep is vital. You sound completely depleted of seratonin and the lack of sleep is not helping. Try (and believe me, I know it's hard) sleep when he sleeps. I support you being at the hospital whole-heartedly, but please please don't forget about your needs

Please find a counsellor, NICU nurse, doctor, someone to talk to. You have been through several traumatic experiences in a row and you need some support that is not your DH or your family. It's possible that you may need a short course of antidepressants. I can here you cringing from here, and I understand, but these are not normal circumstances and you may just need a bit of help getting through this period.

EVERY mom feels inadequate as a wife and partner when they have a new baby. Hell, I don't have a new baby and I feel like that. Please try feel the guilt and then let it go. DH understands (and if he seems like he doesn't, ask him to email me and I will set him straight...though he doesn't seem the type to need setting straight). 

This will pass, you will start to feel like a human being again, and Rhyko will get better and come home. The entire turtle army is here for you. We all admire and love you and I'm sure, like me, they are all holding you in love

Biggest love


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Something is wrong... Leo is now crying/screaming while he is feeding. Such like: latch, suckle, suckle, scream scream, latch, suckle suckle, SCREAM. I feel so helpless and emotional. I haven't been able to put him down in over three hours else he wakes up screaming. I'm sitting here in tears... I feel so badly for him... I can't make it better. :cry: Morning can't come soon enough.

Molly, sorry I didn't reply yesterday, no excuses :blush:

A couple of things come to mind:

1. How's your milk supply? I don't say this to freak you out and send you into a panic, but this is how Tarq was when I had no milk. If he is still vomiting after the feeds then clearly this is not an issue, but having BF 2 babies, I missed this with my 3rd

2. It could be colic. I use Mag phos tissue salts for crampy colic or Hylands colic tablets for more complicated cases

3. Reflux is also an option, which will make his throat sore. They also associate pain with feeding which is why they will pull away and cry during a feed. Nat phos tissue salts will help with this

4. Lactose intolerance will sometimes look like colic or reflux so if the other things don't help it may be worth investigating. We have 2 6 week old babies with this at the moment

I'd also give a probiotic like Reuteri drops. It reduces colic and cramps

Hope something helps him. It's so hard when they aren't happy :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

all the other pics from the scan
 



Attached Files:







scan071011_002.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 8









scan071011_003.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif I have a baby in me!!! One with a heart beat and little wavy arm and leg buds!!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:yipee::cloud9::yipee::cloud9::yipee::cloud9::yipee::cloud9::yipee:

I never had any doubt!

And Yay for prunes, fruity twins!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooo!
> 
> I could be the Jane Austen novel character tonight. Pathetically swoony and fragile and exhausticated ...
> 
> I had the stem cell research seminar this morning which was amazing interesting and made me wish I had the money to bank Tori's cord blood - they are now doing clinical trials with stem cell treatment for MS, besides all the other millions of things going on in the research. But it is way too expensive - around R17 000. And here, we don't have any public cord blood banks
> 
> Anyhoo, then off to work. One of my patients has had a miscarriage but she is not bleeding and doesn't want to have to take cytotek or have a d&c so I have given her things to try get things moving along for her. Very sad, she had a mc in Jan as well, but that time it took 8 weeks of bleeding before it resolved :cry: I delivered her first baby who is 2 so it's tough for her having to cope with him too (B can identify having been there)
> 
> Then I had to meet the boys at a birthday party. They had fun. Then I took them all for haircuts because it's back to school on Monday. And Tarq decided he also wanted a cut...but not short....and just up to here....and only a little bit...and not there...:haha:
> 
> All I've eaten is a slice of toast with (the best ever) scrambled eggs at the seminar and a small slice of birthday cake. And I had the strongest craving for a coke, a real one, and I resisted....until DH brought some home :dohh:
> 
> I'll go catch up now. Hope you all had a fab friday
> 
> Except for the lack of food, your day sounds amazing. I wish I could have been qt that seminar. It's so fascinating stem cells.Click to expand...

They gave us this website for parents who have questions https://parentsguidecordblood.org/
The woman on the right on the advisory panel was the speaker today


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> all the other pics from the scan

Your sonographer needs to go back to school - she can't tell the difference between a baked potato and a prune :haha:

Gorge pics :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

no, it's SUPERQUATRO MOM!!!  :yipee: :yipee:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_eAY312xO2fY/ScTywf6WSJI/AAAAAAAAAHw/eHrQKIiUN0A/s320/super+woman.jpg

those were two great posts Trin! Thanks! (even tho u weren't talking to me :haha:) :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone k.ow how we can get Luna back here? I think its important for her to know that we all care. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> no, it's SUPERQUATRO MOM!!!  :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_eAY312xO2fY/ScTywf6WSJI/AAAAAAAAAHw/eHrQKIiUN0A/s320/super+woman.jpg
> 
> those were two great posts Trin! Thanks! (even tho u weren't talking to me :haha:) :hugs:

:haha: Thanks Newbs :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Anyone k.ow how we can get Luna back here? I think its important for her to know that we all care. :hugs:

I messaged her on FB in the hopes it goes directly to her inbox or phone...I'm very worried


----------



## Sarachka

I sent her an FB msg too as I think she does have access to it


----------



## Sarachka

Oh so this is what OH asked at the scan today:

*When will we find out if it's a boy?*

Not boy or girl, not gender, BOY! lol


----------



## TrinityMom

It's our dear Arch's birthday today. I love this man!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Oh so this is what OH asked at the scan today:
> 
> *When will we find out if it's a boy?*
> 
> Not boy or girl, not gender, BOY! lol

No pressure or anything :haha:

That's like Tarq knowing Tori is a girl


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Anyone k.ow how we can get Luna back here? I think its important for her to know that we all care. :hugs:
> 
> I messaged her on FB in the hopes it goes directly to her inbox or phone...I'm very worriedClick to expand...

i sent her a text yesterday and she responded about 30 minutes later. i texted her again just now to say we nuv her and let her know about trin's post


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> That may have been one of the longest nights yet. I need an iv hooked up of military grade coffee. :sleep:
> 
> how's leo doing? any better from last night? and don't feel bad about posting in the midst of luna's angst. unfortunately there is no quota on that sort of thing. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my lovely. :hugs: He actually seems a bit better thankfully... not screaming as much during feeding and he slept for 2 hours this morning. :thumbup: Still vommy though. I should buy stock in Tide.
> 
> What are your weekend plans? Anything fun?Click to expand...

nothing spectacular. i need to spend some time with Miss Zoey, my cousin's baby (who was born the day after Leo btw!). I can't really think of anything else i have volunteered for although i'm sure it will be another busy one. :wacko: 

How are the girls adjusting to their new brother? more imprtantly how are u feeling these days?


----------



## newbie_ttc

I spy with my little eye my long lost future bump buddy Jaynie! :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Anyone k.ow how we can get Luna back here? I think its important for her to know that we all care. :hugs:
> 
> I messaged her on FB in the hopes it goes directly to her inbox or phone...I'm very worriedClick to expand...

I am worried too. :(


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> That may have been one of the longest nights yet. I need an iv hooked up of military grade coffee. :sleep:
> 
> how's leo doing? any better from last night? and don't feel bad about posting in the midst of luna's angst. unfortunately there is no quota on that sort of thing. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my lovely. :hugs: He actually seems a bit better thankfully... not screaming as much during feeding and he slept for 2 hours this morning. :thumbup: Still vommy though. I should buy stock in Tide.
> 
> What are your weekend plans? Anything fun?Click to expand...
> 
> nothing spectacular. i need to spend some time with Miss Zoey, my cousin's baby (who was born the day after Leo btw!). I can't really think of anything else i have volunteered for although i'm sure it will be another busy one. :wacko:
> 
> How are the girls adjusting to their new brother? more imprtantly how are u feeling these days?Click to expand...

ooh! Zoey? Such a pretty name for Leo's girlfriend. :haha: I bet shes gorge. :flower: The girls are enjoying having a brother but they do wish he felt better so that they could hold him more often without him fussing. Me? I'm tired and miss regular showers. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> That may have been one of the longest nights yet. I need an iv hooked up of military grade coffee. :sleep:
> 
> how's leo doing? any better from last night? and don't feel bad about posting in the midst of luna's angst. unfortunately there is no quota on that sort of thing. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my lovely. :hugs: He actually seems a bit better thankfully... not screaming as much during feeding and he slept for 2 hours this morning. :thumbup: Still vommy though. I should buy stock in Tide.
> 
> What are your weekend plans? Anything fun?Click to expand...
> 
> nothing spectacular. i need to spend some time with Miss Zoey, my cousin's baby (who was born the day after Leo btw!). I can't really think of anything else i have volunteered for although i'm sure it will be another busy one. :wacko:
> 
> How are the girls adjusting to their new brother? more imprtantly how are u feeling these days?Click to expand...
> 
> ooh! Zoey? Such a pretty name for Leo's girlfriend. :haha: I bet shes gorge. :flower: The girls are enjoying having a brother but they do wish he felt better so that they could hold him more often without him fussing. Me? I'm tired and miss regular showers. :haha:Click to expand...

Hey Molly my dearest :wave:

I'm sorry that little Leo isn't feeding so well. It does sound colic like with him screaming while feeding. Must be horrible for you particularly in the dead of night. Everything is worse in the wee small hours :(

Also, I'm not sure if his vommyness is worse when he's lying down? If so, I found a marked difference in Cara when I propped the head end of her moses basket up slightly, just to let gravity give the situation a helping hand. It really worked. I think Essie did this too with Lyra.

Thinking of you m'love - hope you're dealing with the tiredness :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin - fabbo posts, really lovely and informative as always :thumbup: What would we do without you? :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight turtles girls
DH gave me a foot rub and I fell asleep on the couch :cloud9:

Chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Cassie - you look amazing :cloud9: I'm excited to know what you've got in there :happydance: What's your gut feeling? I'll guess :blue:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all :flower:

Just had the most :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: swim. Fantabulisticatious :thumbup:

Sarachka I nuv your potato and indeed we must stay twins :hugs: 

April's doppler arrived today and I may have heard a split second of heartbeat but I'm not sure, there was so much general gurgling and whooshing going on. Not fussed though because 10 weeks is early to find the blighter especially with my notions of biological geography. Now where exactly is that darned retroversed uterus of mine? :-k

Holly got her first 2 books out from the library today :awww:

AND NAUGHTY HOLLY SCRIBBLED ALL OVER THE WALLS OF THE HOUSE WITH WAX CRAYON WHEN MY BACK WAS TURNED!!!:shock::shock::shock: Got it off with white spirit though, phew, and dh never knew, double phew!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all :flower:
> 
> Just had the most :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: swim. Fantabulisticatious :thumbup:
> 
> Sarachka I nuv your potato and indeed we must stay twins :hugs:
> 
> April's doppler arrived today and I may have heard a split second of heartbeat but I'm not sure, there was so much general gurgling and whooshing going on. Not fussed though because 10 weeks is early to find the blighter especially with my notions of biological geography. Now where exactly is that darned retroversed uterus of mine? :-k
> 
> Holly got her first 2 books out from the library today :awww:
> 
> AND NAUGHTY HOLLY SCRIBBLED ALL OVER THE WALLS OF THE HOUSE WITH WAX CRAYON WHEN MY BACK WAS TURNED!!!:shock::shock::shock: Got it off with white spirit though, phew, and dh never knew, double phew!

Glad you got the artwork sorted :winkwink:

Yep, 10 weeks is pretty early to be hearing much I think...I remember my MW saying that she never used her doppler on ladies below 16 weeks as it could often cause alarm unnecessarily.

How was the lamb casserole? :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I made lamb casserole, and made it really GD friendly by sustituting carrot, turnip and potato with celery, leek and mushroom, and it was really delicious and nutricious. Cooked it long and slow with thyme and bay and garlic and a stock cube too, so good :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah I was just posting about my lamb casserole Kit!! SO YUMMY!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And I made lamb casserole, and made it really GD friendly by sustituting carrot, turnip and potato with celery, leek and mushroom, and it was really delicious and nutricious. Cooked it long and slow with thyme and bay and garlic and a stock cube too, so good :munch:

:haha:

That answers my previous question :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooooo!
> 
> I could be the Jane Austen novel character tonight. Pathetically swoony and fragile and exhausticated ...
> 
> I had the stem cell research seminar this morning which was amazing interesting and made me wish I had the money to bank Tori's cord blood - they are now doing clinical trials with stem cell treatment for MS, besides all the other millions of things going on in the research. But it is way too expensive - around R17 000. And here, we don't have any public cord blood banks
> 
> Anyhoo, then off to work. One of my patients has had a miscarriage but she is not bleeding and doesn't want to have to take cytotek or have a d&c so I have given her things to try get things moving along for her. Very sad, she had a mc in Jan as well, but that time it took 8 weeks of bleeding before it resolved :cry: I delivered her first baby who is 2 so it's tough for her having to cope with him too (B can identify having been there)
> 
> Then I had to meet the boys at a birthday party. They had fun. Then I took them all for haircuts because it's back to school on Monday. And Tarq decided he also wanted a cut...but not short....and just up to here....and only a little bit...and not there...:haha:
> 
> All I've eaten is a slice of toast with (the best ever) scrambled eggs at the seminar and a small slice of birthday cake. And I had the strongest craving for a coke, a real one, and I resisted....until DH brought some home :dohh:
> 
> I'll go catch up now. Hope you all had a fab friday

My dad is alive thanks to a total stem cell transplant. He was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma and it was an all or nothing situation, and we touch wood each day but 4yrs down the line and he's doing well :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sheet! I missed my 9000th post dedication :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> 9,000th...??? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 9000 informative, intellectual, relevant posts from me on this thread :smug:
> 
> *I hereby dedicate my overshot 9000th post to NEWBIE's upcoming  and no I don't mean a poo Newbie*
> 
> :hugs: xxxxxx Hope it's your month Newbs xxxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, shucks! :cry: thanks b! ya got me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside :hugs: May i share my dedication with dear Jaynie pooh? 1 is the loneliest number when it comes to :bfp:s... although preferred when it comes to poos! :haha:Click to expand...

Just trying to catch up and I am doing so well not catching up as I have about 70 pages shock:) but how can I ignore this? Such a sweet turtle :awww: thanks for sharing the dedication :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sheet! I missed my 9000th post dedication :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> 9,000th...??? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 9000 informative, intellectual, relevant posts from me on this thread :smug:
> 
> *I hereby dedicate my overshot 9000th post to NEWBIE's upcoming  and no I don't mean a poo Newbie*
> 
> :hugs: xxxxxx Hope it's your month Newbs xxxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, shucks! :cry: thanks b! ya got me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside :hugs: May i share my dedication with dear Jaynie pooh? 1 is the loneliest number when it comes to :bfp:s... although preferred when it comes to poos! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, I wasn't 100% sure if Jaynie was putting it on hold for her job and college stuff but I'd deffo like to see a double whammy if she's keen :thumbup:
> 
> *I hereby re-dedicate my overshot 9000th post to Newbie's and Jaynie's upcoming  s   *Click to expand...

and now you :sad2: :cry: thanks I thought you forgot me :sulk: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well to be honest I forgot _*everyone*_ because I got to 9140 posts before I realised I missed my 9000th dedication :haha: But better late than never! And I'd love you to have it too :hugs:

Wow, just a few rainy days on BnB away from getting to my 10 000th post and becoming an Elite member :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you think they'll send me a winners cheque of 10 000&#8364; in the post when I have 10 000 posts? Hope so. We can buy lots of cat food for Trin and all go on holiday with Hayley to Djerba :happydance: Lee won't mind


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Well, 'tis a sad day for our house today. OH has finally decided that the time has come for us to let little Pepsi go. He will be taking her to the vet on Saturday at which point she will get to finally rest and be the happy, adventurous cat she once was again at least in my mind if nothing else. I'm so sad to see her just now. She's really gone down hill in the last couple of weeks and this morning OH got up to a terrible mess from her. She's losing all control shall we say. Poor wee soul...she is 20 though and we've kept her going for sometime, I don't think we failed her.
> 
> Sorry this is not a very happy morning post :blush:

:awww: Kit I know this must be heartbreaking for you and I'm generally uneasy with 'putting down' but as pepsi has - when they lose the ability to make it outside I think fairs fair. You wouldn't want to end up like that, so why would they. Chin up - 20 is really rather remarkable! You have served Pepsi well :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> GOD does OH not realise that one day he will just push me too far and everything good in his life will leave him ... and he will only have himself to blame? He's brooding around now all moody and dark. If he's feeling bad / ashamed etc GOOD, those are the APPROPRIATE emotions to feel when you have been a complete arse-hole but I don't know why he has to punish me. I haven't done anything wrong, I've NEVER done anything wrong except be a completely stupid door mat. One day I will snap and not be able to take any more.

I have these very same thoughts. I know Adam knows I'm good to and for him but one day I may be gone an he will only have himself to blame. Though I sort of know from before when we split up that unless he truly grows up - it will be my fault!


----------



## firstbaby25

x-ginge-x said:


> im not too sure about contraception just yet! possibly have mirena coil fitted if i dare lol im useless with the pill and we dont get on well and then i despise condoms :haha: cant win

I heard that these are good for regulating hormones and that good for pre menopause and might give your hormones a boost. Then you get it off and get preggers. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, baby swimmers first thing tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Nighty night lovelies xxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Yall, there's another kinda serious situation going on with me at the moment, but I'm going to post it in the inner sanctum. I'd really appreciate some feedback / support on it.

I didn't know this! You should have said. I'm struggling facing it all with work but I'm always there if a turtle is in need! :hugs: I'll get on there as soon as I can :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> No fever or other signs of illness but Leo is vomming up almost all of his feedings. Why?!

Didn't this happen with Lyra? 

I hope if he feels unwell that he recovers soon :hugs: but what I really hope is that it's nothing at all...

Out of interest/intuition/perceptions on the thread I will set out my theory:

- April once mentioned the effect of eating eggs on James

- Lyra's voms were a bit of a mystery except when you are me, that's not possible there must be a minor reason... 

- is it possible these turtle bebes are indirectly ingesting things that don't agree with them? 

:shrug: just a theory!


----------



## firstbaby25

There are apparently a lot of turtle fans tonight. 

I can't copy that part on my (new,FREE iPad) but it is showing 6 turtles and 110 guests!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Well, 'tis a sad day for our house today. OH has finally decided that the time has come for us to let little Pepsi go. He will be taking her to the vet on Saturday at which point she will get to finally rest and be the happy, adventurous cat she once was again at least in my mind if nothing else. I'm so sad to see her just now. She's really gone down hill in the last couple of weeks and this morning OH got up to a terrible mess from her. She's losing all control shall we say. Poor wee soul...she is 20 though and we've kept her going for sometime, I don't think we failed her.
> 
> Sorry this is not a very happy morning post :blush:
> 
> :awww: Kit I know this must be heartbreaking for you and I'm generally uneasy with 'putting down' but as pepsi has - when they lose the ability to make it outside I think fairs fair. You wouldn't want to end up like that, so why would they. Chin up - 20 is really rather remarkable! You have served Pepsi well :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Jaynie..we know we are doing the right thing, it's just awful when it comes to this. OH takes her to the vet around 9.30am tomorrow. I've just been in to see her and give her a little stroke. Oh the guilt :(


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> There are apparently a lot of turtle fans tonight.
> 
> I can't copy that part on my (new,FREE iPad) but it is showing 6 turtles and 110 guests!

Whoah! Are we THAT interesting?


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all, time for some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's :sleep:

Nuv you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Just reading about Luna... Luna I know it doesn't help but even a novice such as me thinks that surely all this is normal for your situation and you are doing a great job despite your feelings, so although you may feel like your head isn't in the game - I'm sure your DH and other people understand. It's hard to see, but it will be over soon and he will be waking you for the 1 & 4 feeds :haha: and you'll have something else to whinge about because well, that's what life is like! Chin up soldier nuv ya :kiss:

Seen Molly's concerns too - it's all relative and don't feel bad. You are a mother and well, he is suffering and you can't help but worry! I'm going yo finish catching up now and well you may have 'fixed' it...

I'm nearly there - not joking I've been catching up ALL NIGHT since about 7 - that's dedication to the turtles if you ask me! :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> hi guys just trying to catch up-thanks for congratulations :) feeding Esme as i write, so sorry if spelling,punctuation is crap lol.
> how is everyone?

Congratulations (again) Lissy - what a trooper you are! I can't wait to hear your birth story :yippee: seen & commented on your photo - your daughter is truly gorgeous :cloud9: she looks so healthy :baby: :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

at the risk of jinxing myself, dare i say that i am having KILLER bb pain right now. it feels like the underwire of my bra is burrowing into my rib. surely this can't be a symptom?? i'm only 1 or 2 dpo? :shrug: :dohh:

EDIT: and raging heart burn :wacko:


----------



## addie25

I say symptom!!


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> I spy with my little eye my long lost future bump buddy Jaynie! :hi:

This is seriously how long catching up has took :haha: t'is me in the 'flesh' :howdy:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooo!
> 
> I could be the Jane Austen novel character tonight. Pathetically swoony and fragile and exhausticated ...
> 
> I had the stem cell research seminar this morning which was amazing interesting and made me wish I had the money to bank Tori's cord blood - they are now doing clinical trials with stem cell treatment for MS, besides all the other millions of things going on in the research. But it is way too expensive - around R17 000. And here, we don't have any public cord blood banks
> 
> Anyhoo, then off to work. One of my patients has had a miscarriage but she is not bleeding and doesn't want to have to take cytotek or have a d&c so I have given her things to try get things moving along for her. Very sad, she had a mc in Jan as well, but that time it took 8 weeks of bleeding before it resolved :cry: I delivered her first baby who is 2 so it's tough for her having to cope with him too (B can identify having been there)
> 
> Then I had to meet the boys at a birthday party. They had fun. Then I took them all for haircuts because it's back to school on Monday. And Tarq decided he also wanted a cut...but not short....and just up to here....and only a little bit...and not there...:haha:
> 
> All I've eaten is a slice of toast with (the best ever) scrambled eggs at the seminar and a small slice of birthday cake. And I had the strongest craving for a coke, a real one, and I resisted....until DH brought some home :dohh:
> 
> I'll go catch up now. Hope you all had a fab friday
> 
> My dad is alive thanks to a total stem cell transplant. He was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma and it was an all or nothing situation, and we touch wood each day but 4yrs down the line and he's doing well :thumbup:Click to expand...

My cousin has recently found out that she has transverse myletes - do you have any science? I don't get what it is...


----------



## firstbaby25

Phew! I'm all caught up! Not having a great time, got told my job will be finished on Monday... Sighs, a bit fed up of thinking about it to be honest. 

I got the free iPad on the basis that I pay for 3G so that's a bit good and well better to catch up on here. 

Lovely photos girls healthy bumps, scans and beautiful babies :yippee: :wohoo: 

I'm fertile so we will see... The iPad has FF so that's good for Adam to maybe take a bit more interest :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sincerely hope you are experiencing symptoms newbs :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Guess everyone is tired! I'm gonna call it a night! Adam wants to play on the iPad and I have had it all night! Good night ladies I hope you all have good sleeps. I'm having a late night by the looks of it. Got a guest still... 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie.... A symptom?? :yipee: Did you have fertile :sex: ?


----------



## LunaLady

Hello my dear sweet Turtles,

I can't begin to tell you all how much your words of love and support mean to me. I cried reading all your posts and messages and I am so, so lucky to have such a wonderful and supportive group of women in my life. It seems such work of The Fates that we were all seemingly hand chosen from around the world to become this tight knit group of friends; it's such a beautiful thing. 

Thank you all for your advice and counsel. I am taking it all to heart. :hugs:

I am home, now. I was in the NICU for almost 48 hours and felt nothing was being accomplished. Rhyko is not improving and my being there was just making me more and more depressed. I cry just looking at him. 

I am having a hard time staying on 'this side' of healthy, where in the past my default state of depression leads me to starving myself, cutting and shutting out those around me. I feel I slip between states of this deep, dark hole that's trying to swallow me up and clinging to a part of me that wants to stay healthy so my milk is good for baby.

Rhyko has been ordered to cut back on bottle feeding due to the tachypnoea. All the hard work I did for the last nine days has been for naught. He's back to being allowed only to try the bottle at half of his feeds, with a ten minute time limit. Everything else is gavaged. 

The nurses keep saying, "Oh, he'll go home before you know it!" "It will be next week!" But, the feeding therapist who decides how he is to be eating has said it could be quite a while, yet, before he's even reaching the stage he can really eat from the bottle. And she's the one how honestly has the most power in this situation. 

I'm just so upset because there's seemingly nothing wrong with him. His body functions just fine. But because he *has* to eat every three hours, then and only then, his only chances to prove he can do it are in those ten minutes. There's no 'on demand feeding'. There's no trying him on the bottle when he's queuing 45 minutes before it's feeding time. Basically, there's no following the natural course of a baby learning to eat. And so, because he is asleep at 4pm when it's his next feeding time, they automatically put him on the gavage tube. It's so unbelievably frustrating. Because when his hunger actually lines up with the nurse's schedule, he will eat a whole bottle, or nearly so. 

There are so many other things going on with regard to issues the feeding therapy lady sees in him, but I don't have the energy to type it all out right now. The short story is she wants him to have a 'swallow study' where they put barium in the milk and x-ray him while he's feeding and see the quality of his swallow. What a shitty thing for a little baby to have to do, huh? What a way to ruin the feeding experience. I made it known that I wasn't comfortable with doing that.

And my baby shower is this Sunday and I am dreading it. I'm not pregnant and I don't have a baby, so why a baby shower?? :shrug: And ohmygod everyone is going to be saying, "How's the baby?" "When does he get to come home?" :cry: I'm not sure what I'm going to say and how I'm possibly going to keep from crying. Impossible.

That 'cute' little chime they play when a baby is born no longer makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. It happens so, so often right now and makes me so sad for the fact that those mothers and babies get to have a bonding experience and go home the next day. I'm mourning the loss of my home birth and bonding with my baby over our first breastfeeding just hours after birth. :cry:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. Just got back from dinner with my friend and can not wait to get into bed I am so tired. I couldn't even eat my dinner bc when it came it made me feel sick.


----------



## addie25

Luna so glad you are back. :hugs: In regards to the baby shower do you need to have it if it is going to make you unhappy? I'm sure people would understand. Don't do anything that creates more stress for you. I'm so sorry this happened and you didn't get the experience you wanted and deserve. This will soon be over as hard as it is to believe and he will be home with the strongest mom I know! Your son is so lucky to have you.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Luna so glad you are back. :hugs: In regards to the baby shower do you need to have it if it is going to make you unhappy? I'm sure people would understand. Don't do anything that creates more stress for you. I'm so sorry this happened and you didn't get the experience you wanted and deserve. This will soon be over as hard as it is to believe and he will be home with the strongest mom I know! Your son is so lucky to have you.

Thank you, Addie. I can so, so feel now how you've been feeling for months any time someone brought up your baby girl or IVF or being pregnant. I just don't want anyone to ask me about my baby. I don't want to talk about it because it makes me upset. I understand, now, how you feel - and I didn't get it before. :hugs:

I got turtle mail from you! My husband just went and got he mail. Thank you so much!! It's absolutely adorable and the card is sooo sweet. I will take pictures. I have two other turtle mail pictures to post, too. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna my sweet girl. I'm so glad you've checked in with us. :hugs: I share your anger, disdain, disgust, and sadness in the fact that our society feels as though there is something wring with going with nature and following our natural bio-rhythms. 

I suggest getting a second opinion as well as cancelling your baby shower. Send out a message to all guests explaining that you are sorry but really do not believe you could handle it right now, etc. If they are human, they'll understand. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

It's hard to understand when ur not in the position. The turtles are amazing I mean I repeat myself over n over on here bc im so scared to experience that again but you ladies just listen to me over n over n support me. We really have an amazing group. I know this time my baby(s) will be healthy. I just need the confirmation from that test. 

You are so strong and are doing an amazing job. Like I said ur son is so lucky to have you. I know it must be so hard all u want is to hear the doctors say is he can go home. That day will come soon. Keep being strong and reach out when you feel yourself sinking we r all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Agreed you shouldn't have to put on a brave face for your guests that's not fair for you. This isn't about them it's about you and what's best for you and ur son. And being brave for others and giving a fake smile is not what u should be expected to do. U need to take care of yourself and I agree that they will understand this perfectly and maybe have the shower after everyhings calmed down and you have ur son home. He can even go to the shower then he deserves a party as well :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Luna I'm So glad you Came back. As a nurse myself I'm saddened that the NICU are so prescriptive over Rhykos feeding schedule. I cam understand that he needs to eat regularly but if he is showing signs of hunger I'd have hoped thy could feed him a little early and allow him the chance to try the bottle. 

I agree with Addie about your babyshower. I'm sure people would understand if you were to cancel, and it sounds like it would be a stressful event For you rather than a celebration.

I know from personal experience the battle to stay this side of healthy. I really think you are coping amazingly, it may not seem it to you but you are. It is natural to be mourning the loss of your planned home birth, and the first few weeks you imagined having with your baby. You will get there, you will gave those experiences with him it's just going to take time.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> My cousin has recently found out that she has transverse myletes - do you have any science? I don't get what it is...

Transverse myelitis is inflammation of the spinal cord. This then causes damage to the myelin sheath that protects the nerves in the spinal cord. This then affects the conduction of the nerve so you get symptoms like muscle weakness, back pain, loss of sensation in toes and can get more serious symptoms like incontinence and even paralysis. Some people recover completely with no lasting problems and others have more lasting issues. The symptoms you get depend on which part of your spine is affected. I don't think they know for definite what causes it but it's linked to sone vaccinations and viral infections. 

Hope that made sense and I hope your cousin recovers soon.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Luna :hugs:

addie:happy sweetpea day :yipee:

as for me i havent slept so tired :sleep:


----------



## emandi

Luna my sweet turtle :hugs: I'm so sorry things are not improving quick enough :hugs:. Please stay strong.
About baby shower I'm sure all will understand.
I wish you and Rhyko lots of strength xxx.


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, girls.

Unfortunately I can't cancel or reschedule my shower - I have already done it once due to previous circumstances (being in the hospital) and I don't think anyone would appreciate me canceling on such late notice. I'm going to just try my best and get some good sleep tonight and tomorrow and see if that helps me.

We went home today and napped and watched a movie and had dinner. We went back for his 10pm feed and he took the whole bottle, I was so pleased. :)

I took some cute pictures of DH and Rhyko cuddling, I'll share soon. I haven't uploaded pictures in quite a few days. 

Thank you to those of you who added me as a friend on FB this week :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My cousin has recently found out that she has transverse myletes - do you have any science? I don't get what it is...
> 
> Transverse myelitis is inflammation of the spinal cord. This then causes damage to the myelin sheath that protects the nerves in the spinal cord. This then affects the conduction of the nerve so you get symptoms like muscle weakness, back pain, loss of sensation in toes and can get more serious symptoms like incontinence and even paralysis. Some people recover completely with no lasting problems and others have more lasting issues. The symptoms you get depend on which part of your spine is affected. I don't think they know for definite what causes it but it's linked to sone vaccinations and viral infections.
> 
> Hope that made sense and I hope your cousin recovers soon.Click to expand...

Thanks Essie : hugs: I don't think she's one of the lucky ones... I susoect she's been warned that she'll always be 'afected'. She has had it for a few months but was off work for a while before she was diagnosed. She walks with a crutch and says the worse thing is being unable to exercise and therefore weight gain. I feel awful for her! Thanks Essie.


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Thank you, girls.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't cancel or reschedule my shower - I have already done it once due to previous circumstances (being in the hospital) and I don't think anyone would appreciate me canceling on such late notice. I'm going to just try my best and get some good sleep tonight and tomorrow and see if that helps me.
> 
> We went home today and napped and watched a movie and had dinner. We went back for his 10pm feed and he took the whole bottle, I was so pleased. :)
> 
> I took some cute pictures of DH and Rhyko cuddling, I'll share soon. I haven't uploaded pictures in quite a few days.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who added me as a friend on FB this week :)

well in this case... Let's try and find at least one positive. :-k :-k

- you may find someone to connect with at your shower...
- you may have fun 'pretending' you are ok for a few hours.
- it might be one of those things that you actually don't mind when you get there
- the people attending do know about Rhyko and they know you so they may not be as tactless as you describe. 

Oh Luna there is such poofuckery afoot for you and you definitely don't deserve it! Glad you didn't leave us :nope:. I do think it's tight that little Rhyko is being judged on someone else's standards. You probably need some closure on all you've lost in the experience cause you can't cling to it. Rhyko will have a very exciting birth story when he does get home and you are no less of a person for adapting quickly to this way of birth. You are a trooper : hugs: 

I have just noticed (think Newbie said it) you are *so* articulate :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> at the risk of jinxing myself, dare i say that i am having KILLER bb pain right now. it feels like the underwire of my bra is burrowing into my rib. surely this can't be a symptom?? i'm only 1 or 2 dpo? :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> EDIT: and raging heart burn :wacko:

:happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:

*not getting excited at all* :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna - thanks for coming back to us. Keep talking even if it's only to us. Like everyone has said, we are always here when you need us and please have faith that little Rhyko will be home soon.

Perhaps Jaynie is right..the shower may take you out of yourself for a while and surely as people know the situation, they will tread carefully? I hope so. Hang in there lovely, you are a strong and brilliant mummy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

ADDIE HAS A SWEETPEA!!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

TURTLE MAIL !!! thanks Essie......its so LOVELY ! will upload pics ASAP :hugs:

Luna :hugs:....... you are such an inspiration !! 

Sarah - what a fantastic scan pic !!!! its so amazing...... I remember saying at an early scan ....OMG the sac is empty.... I was looking at my bladder :wacko:

Jaynie......free ipad....me well jel ! 

hi everyone..... I am nicely bruised from the tumble down the stairs 


sorry monkey the rugby is on and the French need to stop scoring or I will have a grumpy hubby


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> ADDIE HAS A SWEETPEA!!!! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:


its so lovely seeing all these fruits !!! I feel like Trins pregnancy is going so quick ! how odd 

Sorry about pepsi my love:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Luna :hugs:
> 
> addie:happy sweetpea day :yipee:
> 
> as for me i havent slept so tired :sleep:

How odd Claire....looking at you're ticker I would have Lauren in my arms the next day.....where has those 7 weeks gone !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello on this sunshiney saturday turtles :hi:

I'm at work doing accounts but I plan on having a superfoods salad wrap just now and a yummy cappucino so that makes it all better :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I am rather lucky. I love the ipad2 too :yipee: it's great! 

We are watching the rugby too! I'm convincing Adam to come and get bacon and egg from one of the 2 local cafe's!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hello on this sunshiney saturday turtles :hi:
> 
> I'm at work doing accounts but I plan on having a superfoods salad wrap just now and a yummy cappucino so that makes it all better :thumbup:

I'm just having a nice post baby swimmers cuppa :coffee: Fancy one of your posh cappucinos though Trin! 


*Holly did LOTS of jumping in and going under water and LOTS of leg kicking*


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> at the risk of jinxing myself, dare i say that i am having KILLER bb pain right now. it feels like the underwire of my bra is burrowing into my rib. surely this can't be a symptom?? i'm only 1 or 2 dpo? :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> EDIT: and raging heart burn :wacko:

Ooooh Newbie-doo! Don't get my heart all aflutter like that! I may just swoon again :haha:

Fingers, toes, legs, eyelashes crossed for you :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

sharpe stabbing pain down onto my cervix

i this the odd week but its been the last day or so and babies head was 3/5 engaged at 32/33 weeks.next mw apoint is on weds.

there not regular but dont feel right.:wacko:
it kinda feels like my waters will break?

am i being irrational and need to chill or should i be concerned?


also for u turts who had early babies what symtoms did u get bfore labour?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Thank you, girls.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't cancel or reschedule my shower - I have already done it once due to previous circumstances (being in the hospital) and I don't think anyone would appreciate me canceling on such late notice. I'm going to just try my best and get some good sleep tonight and tomorrow and see if that helps me.
> 
> We went home today and napped and watched a movie and had dinner. We went back for his 10pm feed and he took the whole bottle, I was so pleased. :)
> 
> I took some cute pictures of DH and Rhyko cuddling, I'll share soon. I haven't uploaded pictures in quite a few days.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who added me as a friend on FB this week :)

Hi Luna

I'm so glad you're back :hugs: The nicu approach to prem feeding is so frustratingly prescriptive and makes no sense from a baby-led rearing approach. From a medical model, it makes perfect sense. I have a feeling Rhyko is going to defy expectations and just keep getting better and better at his bottle feeding. Those 9 days of hard work are not for nothing - each feed he was learning more, and he won't forget that. As frustrating as it is, making some peace with the 'what is' of the situation may help you feel a bit better. It's one of those "accept the things I cannot change" kind of things.

That's probably not much help at all! As far as the baby shower goes, I understand the not cancelling, but if you need to cry, cry. People will understand. And if they don't, they have no business being there. Can your mom sort of stick to your side and field the questions for you?

Thinking of you loads and love you more


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ADDIE HAS A SWEETPEA!!!! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> its so lovely seeing all these fruits !!! I feel like Trins pregnancy is going so quick ! how odd
> 
> Sorry about pepsi my love:hugs:Click to expand...

You and me both :dohh: It's flying by!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello on this sunshiney saturday turtles :hi:
> 
> I'm at work doing accounts but I plan on having a superfoods salad wrap just now and a yummy cappucino so that makes it all better :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just having a nice post baby swimmers cuppa :coffee: Fancy one of your posh cappucinos though Trin!
> 
> 
> *Holly did LOTS of jumping in and going under water and LOTS of leg kicking*Click to expand...

Clearly following in her mother's footsteps - yesterday the art and today the swimbulations :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna so glad you've posted your update.:hugs: I agree with addie that if you don't feel up to a baby shower then postpone it, since it will be too much for you. It's normal to mourn a loss of expectations. And I hope in a short time the docs will allow Rhyko to start dictating his own feeding pattern, hopefully without too many invasive tests. But I have every confidence that the days coming will see improvements in Rhyko, and you just need to look after yourself well in the meantime my love, since things will be hard when Rhyko's at home too, a happy kind of hard, but hard nonetheless. So keep eating! :bodyb: 

:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello on this sunshiney saturday turtles :hi:
> 
> I'm at work doing accounts but I plan on having a superfoods salad wrap just now and a yummy cappucino so that makes it all better :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just having a nice post baby swimmers cuppa :coffee: Fancy one of your posh cappucinos though Trin!
> 
> 
> *Holly did LOTS of jumping in and going under water and LOTS of leg kicking*Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly following in her mother's footsteps - yesterday the art and today the swimbulations :thumbup:Click to expand...

And tricycling this afternoon:thumbup: Holly just came up to me with doleful tired eyes and asked me in her non-verbal way if I'd take her up to bed for her nap :awww: Only a baby swimmers session can do that to a nearly 2yr old!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> at the risk of jinxing myself, dare i say that i am having KILLER bb pain right now. it feels like the underwire of my bra is burrowing into my rib. surely this can't be a symptom?? i'm only 1 or 2 dpo? :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> EDIT: and raging heart burn :wacko:
> 
> Ooooh Newbie-doo! Don't get my heart all aflutter like that! I may just swoon again :haha:
> 
> Fingers, toes, legs, eyelashes crossed for you :flower:Click to expand...

You've caught my delicate constitution of Tuesday :haha: I haven't needed to swoon for days now :smug: I will if Newbie's boobs keep hurting though! :holly:


----------



## TrinityMom

18 week bump (my bum is growing proportionally :blush:)


----------



## TrinityMom

Haircut!


----------



## Essie

Good morning turtles.

Crunch, glad to hear Lauren's gift arrived. That was quick, I didn't post it til late yesterday afternoon! 

Jaynie, that's okay. Hopefully I explained it in an understandable way. I'm sorry to hear your cousin has it. If she's suffering from lack of exercise she could consider asking her doctor about hydrotherapy. We have a few MS patients who have hydrotherapy and it helps them with their pain, and gives them a chance to get some gentle exercise in the water too. Could be worth investigating?


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump Trin :thumbup: Can't believe you are 18 weeks already.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow cool hair :thumbup: And I like the mummy t-shirt https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/momie.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> 18 week bump (my bum is growing proportionally :blush:)

Lovely bump :kiss: You always wear such pretty dresses, I'm such a tom boy compared to you:haha:


----------



## Essie

I am sitting with Lyra in her new playroom. It's so exciting for her that she swooned and fell asleep straight away. I'm patiently waiting for her to wake up so we can play. While I wait i'm doing my calculations to work out how many hours to drop to at work. With tax credits included I would only be £86 a month better off from doing 23 hours (3 shifts/week) than doing 16 hours (2 shifts). So that'd be an extra shifts a month for £86. Childcare would be cheaper if i did less hours, and I would spend less time away from Lyra. But I don't know whether work would agree to me only doing 16 hours :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well dh is home from cycling and has fish from the market with him so I'm off to gobble fish now :munch: Haven't fully caught up and commented but *Jaynie* I hope your cousin is ok :hugs: I've never heard of that illness, thanks *essie* for the info! And *Clare* you can't really feel when your waters are about to break, well took me by surprise anyway, but I did have Holly's head very low and pushing on me down there putting lots of pressure on at 33 weeks and I was told to rest and no long walks or cycling or swimming and to lie down as much of the day as poss. But you'd need to see a doctor since it might not be that at all and you don't want to go on bed rest for nothing coz it's boooorrrrring!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crruuuuuunchie!!!! For your DH https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gif


----------



## Sarachka

hi all

have woken up to lots of abusive msgs on facebook and MSN - I just can't cope with it all. I've posted the details in the inner sanctum.

*JAYNIE IPAD2???!!!!!! Well Jel!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kit_cat

:cry:

OH came back from the vets minus one very old pussycat :( He was beside himself, I didn't help by kicking off the blubbing early this morning before he went. Pepsi was a real character. She wasn't known for her tolerance at times at could sometimes be really tetchy and scratch/bite...so, as if in a final act of defiance she sunk her teeth properly into the veterinary nurse just as she was being injected :blush:

Rest in peace little one :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> I am sitting with Lyra in her new playroom. It's so exciting for her that she swooned and fell asleep straight away. I'm patiently waiting for her to wake up so we can play. While I wait i'm doing my calculations to work out how many hours to drop to at work. With tax credits included I would only be £86 a month better off from doing 23 hours (3 shifts/week) than doing 16 hours (2 shifts). So that'd be an extra shifts a month for £86. Childcare would be cheaper if i did less hours, and I would spend less time away from Lyra. But I don't know whether work would agree to me only doing 16 hours :-k

Hey hun

How did you work this out ? I have been trying to find out if we would be entitled to anything at all .... But I am not sure what the cut off is financially for help ?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> :cry:
> 
> OH came back from the vets minus one very old pussycat :( He was beside himself, I didn't help by kicking off the blubbing early this morning before he went. Pepsi was a real character. She wasn't known for her tolerance at times at could sometimes be really tetchy and scratch/bite...so, as if in a final act of defiance she sunk her teeth properly into the veterinary nurse just as she was being injected :blush:
> 
> Rest in peace little one :hugs:

I like that last moment !- it is so hard my love - big hugs


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crruuuuuunchie!!!! For your DH https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gif

He not happy with monkey


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting with Lyra in her new playroom. It's so exciting for her that she swooned and fell asleep straight away. I'm patiently waiting for her to wake up so we can play. While I wait i'm doing my calculations to work out how many hours to drop to at work. With tax credits included I would only be £86 a month better off from doing 23 hours (3 shifts/week) than doing 16 hours (2 shifts). So that'd be an extra shifts a month for £86. Childcare would be cheaper if i did less hours, and I would spend less time away from Lyra. But I don't know whether work would agree to me only doing 16 hours :-k
> 
> Hey hun
> 
> How did you work this out ? I have been trying to find out if we would be entitled to anything at all .... But I am not sure what the cut off is financially for help ?Click to expand...

There is a calculator on this website: https://www.turn2us.org.uk/benefits_search.aspx

To get a form for tax credits you have to ring them and they ask about current income etc and tell you what you'd be entitled to, and it was pretty similar to what the calculator said on there.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> :cry:
> 
> OH came back from the vets minus one very old pussycat :( He was beside himself, I didn't help by kicking off the blubbing early this morning before he went. Pepsi was a real character. She wasn't known for her tolerance at times at could sometimes be really tetchy and scratch/bite...so, as if in a final act of defiance she sunk her teeth properly into the veterinary nurse just as she was being injected :blush:
> 
> Rest in peace little one :hugs:

:hugs: Rest in peace Pepsi.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> :cry:
> 
> OH came back from the vets minus one very old pussycat :( He was beside himself, I didn't help by kicking off the blubbing early this morning before he went. Pepsi was a real character. She wasn't known for her tolerance at times at could sometimes be really tetchy and scratch/bite...so, as if in a final act of defiance she sunk her teeth properly into the veterinary nurse just as she was being injected :blush:
> 
> Rest in peace little one :hugs:


KIT!!!! Mega mega hugs. I can't imagine the sadness you feel right now. Cats are so so so so special, and Pepsi was so lucky to have you, and you lucky to have her. 20 lovely years with such a wonderful friend - we're lucky to have cats. We're lucky they 'chose' us to look after them!


----------



## kit_cat

YAY!! I have turtle mail!!! Just what we needed to cheer us up.

Thanks so much Essie for the gorgeous outfit for Cara and the sweet note....nuv them :cloud9:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> sharpe stabbing pain down onto my cervix
> 
> i this the odd week but its been the last day or so and babies head was 3/5 engaged at 32/33 weeks.next mw apoint is on weds.
> 
> there not regular but dont feel right.:wacko:
> it kinda feels like my waters will break?
> 
> am i being irrational and need to chill or should i be concerned?
> 
> 
> also for u turts who had early babies what symtoms did u get bfore labour?

Hun 
I would always get something checked if it did not feel right ! 
Also I had no pain or anything before my waters exploded - but they think it's because I had water infection left untreated when I was in my 20 weeks that when I got another at 33+5 it just made them burst 3 days later even when I got Meds the same day !! I thought my tummy ache was just one of those things the first time x


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: "waters exploded"

I have a funny mental image of you in your kitchen with exploding waters :haha::winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow cool hair :thumbup: And I like the mummy t-shirt https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/momie.gif

It's his Emily the Strange shirt that has become his absolute favourite! Just about anything that sits still long enough in my house has an Emily sticker on it - I am a HUGE Emily fan - so he feels like he's part of the club now :haha: It's his new going out outfit - paired with black pants and black boots


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Crruuuuuunchie!!!! For your DH https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gif

They played brilliantly!! So did the Welsh :thumbup: Us tomorrow :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :cry:
> 
> OH came back from the vets minus one very old pussycat :( He was beside himself, I didn't help by kicking off the blubbing early this morning before he went. Pepsi was a real character. She wasn't known for her tolerance at times at could sometimes be really tetchy and scratch/bite...so, as if in a final act of defiance she sunk her teeth properly into the veterinary nurse just as she was being injected :blush:
> 
> Rest in peace little one :hugs:

Oh Kit I'm so sorry :hugs: Sometimes doing the right thing just feels so crappy :nope:

My mom's cat Gambit, did that to my mom just before he went and she has a big scar on her wrist


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Good morning turtles.
> 
> Crunch, glad to hear Lauren's gift arrived. That was quick, I didn't post it til late yesterday afternoon!
> 
> Jaynie, that's okay. Hopefully I explained it in an understandable way. I'm sorry to hear your cousin has it. If she's suffering from lack of exercise she could consider asking her doctor about hydrotherapy. We have a few MS patients who have hydrotherapy and it helps them with their pain, and gives them a chance to get some gentle exercise in the water too. Could be worth investigating?

She got some and loved it but due to cuts, lost it :nope: she has some physical therapy... I feel worse for my aunt who feels totally helpless. Thanks though I hadn't understood more than spine when she told me!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Kit big :hugs: I'm so sorry. You're luck OH did it, mine wouldn't! It is rather fitting that she did that. RIP Pepsi, Feline, Turtle, Friend. Hope you are ok like you say Cara will provide distraction! 

Sezi it's an iPad 2 off Vodafone with the 3G package from what I can gather only loyal Vodafone customers are being offered and I think he said 4 a day are being given away. I nub it, but you have to pay like i say for the 3G! But I don't care! 

:hi: Essie hope Lyra has a lovely play with you in the new room - how very exciting for her...


----------



## firstbaby25

Off to the inner sanctum for a read but I know some of it I suspect...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit big hugs. :hug: :hug: :hug:

I'm off out with DH, who I have to myself this weekend without the boys :cloud9: We're going to take Holly to the chateau gardens where her favourite slide is and get my charm for my b'day :happydance: Then supermarket shop then home for a log fire and knitting beside it :cloud9: 

Have lovely afternoons all :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka big hugs too :hug:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Good morning turtles.
> 
> Crunch, glad to hear Lauren's gift arrived. That was quick, I didn't post it til late yesterday afternoon!
> 
> Jaynie, that's okay. Hopefully I explained it in an understandable way. I'm sorry to hear your cousin has it. If she's suffering from lack of exercise she could consider asking her doctor about hydrotherapy. We have a few MS patients who have hydrotherapy and it helps them with their pain, and gives them a chance to get some gentle exercise in the water too. Could be worth investigating?
> 
> She got some and loved it but due to cuts, lost it :nope: she has some physical therapy... I feel worse for my aunt who feels totally helpless. Thanks though I hadn't understood more than spine when she told me!Click to expand...

I'm sorry she lost it due to cuts :nope: It's so frustrating when that happens. It's quite a rare condition. Neurological conditions are not my specialty but I quickly googled and there is a Transverse Myelitis Association (https://www.myelitis.org/index.html) which might have some details of support groups if you think that might help your cousin and aunt. 

There's also a booklet here that you can read if you want to know more about the condition, long term prognosis etc: https://www.brainandspine.org.uk/in...spine_booklets/transverse_myelitis/index.html

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Morning/afternoon turtles!!

Last night DH put his hand on my belly and asked me why I don't share with him how big baby is and how he/she is growing. Made me sad I didn't realize i wasnt sharing but i told him I guess I'm being cautious till we get health results it's a way to protect us. He said he understood. I can't wait for that test I'm getting annoyed dh and I should enjoy this time like everyone else you know. I'm glad he is not nervous and I shouldn't be either but can't help it. I told him how big baby is now and he was happy. Come on 6 weeks get here with my results so I can enjoy this fully with DH!!


----------



## addie25

Kit I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

To be honest Essie they're getting better it's not snobbery but she has a massive family my nan has 8 brothers and sister that grew up in a 3 bedroomed house they are so close and it's pretty cool she has a huge family and a massive bank of people to chose who to talk to. I emailed her loads at the time as she doesn't live close and her main worry was that her fella was thinking about leaving ad they were so young and her condition was so drastic. It turned out that he was introverted and worried and he proposed not long after. I think the walking has been a massive achievement fir her - crutch or not and gng back to work has helped also - she had the guilt. We are so lucky to have our health and I do like some perspective. When I've munched my pie that Adam made :shock: I am going to look at some of your links! Thanks. :hug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hello my turtle friends! :hi: happy saturday girls and happy sweet day addie pooh :dance: i'm at the salon this morning, getting a shampoo and styling. Sounds like u girls are enjoying your weekend thus far. 
I slept all evening yesterday but it was quite uncomfortable due to the heartburn and BB pain. I do feel but today although I haven't decided if that's good or bad yet! :haha: 

:hugs: for u kit and dear Pepsi.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ermmm mucous plug? think im losing/lost mine :wacko:

it has no blood but had a huge lump of greeny jelly stuff come out in my knickers :(


----------



## mummyApril

Kit im sooo sorry huge hugs xx


----------



## mummyApril

Clare on the day my waters broke i kept saying 'it feels like my waters are going to break' and then they did when i was napping lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

:shock: better not nap then :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

*I got turtle mail! Thankyou Essie i love love love them cant wait for James to wear them so cute! thankyou for the letter also xxxx*


----------



## mummyApril

happy sweetpea day Addie x


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, I am so sorry about Pepsi. That must be so, so hard. I can't imagine. I'm going to lose my mind when any of my pets goes. What a long and wonderful life Pepsi had, though. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, yay for your sweetpea(s) today!!! :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy sweet pea day. 
You are all doing well with the fruits aren't ya?! 
I am in love with my iPad I just need a name for it. Beginning with I :-k. Suggestions?


----------



## Sarachka

Imogen?


----------



## new mummy2010

:flower:im sorry i have been neglecting you all its taken me most the afternoon to catch up:wacko:
At my house we are all fine and dandy for the moment :thumbup:





Sarachka said:


> https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif I have a baby in me!!! One with a heart beat and little wavy arm and leg buds!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/scan071011_001.jpg
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Sarah thats cool:cloud9:so chuffed for you my lovely :hugs:



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Sorry for continuing to be so quite... I am trying to keep up, but I don't have the emotional energy to comment.
> 
> Rhyko has regressed... he's not doing very well with his feeds and is having apnea issues. The feeding specialist has been with us for several of his feeds for the last two days and we've had to take several steps back as far as how much he can eat via bottle at any given time and he's been downgraded to the preemie nipple. He has been having brady episodes and tachypnea during feeds, so that's why he's had to go down to the preemie nipple.
> 
> Just when I thought he was going to get to come home, soon. I'm so, so depressed. I want to jump off a bridge into traffic. I'm dying inside a little more every day. I'm not talking to anyone. I haven't had a conversation with DH in like three days. I've been at the hospital with Rhyko almost 24/7 for the last week, just going home at night for a few hours to sleep, although I didn't go home the night before last. I got to the hospital this morning at 6:30am so I could do his 7am feeding. The nurses change shifts at 7am and 7pm, so those feedings always automatically get sent down his tube. That's not okay with me, so that's why I have been here from 7am to 8 or 9pm, at least. That just leaves the 10, 1 and 4 am feedings to the night nurse to do. I hope they are doing those.
> 
> But, part of me is shutting down. I just want to give up and go home and crawl in my bed and say FUCK THIS and FUCK PUMPING and FUCK THE NICU and FUCK IT ALL. What a horrible thing to think, huh? I feel like I'm just this stupid shell of a person anymore and I'm not a mother or a wife or woman - just this breathing lump of poo who can't sleep or eat or even manage to drink enough water to pee more than twice a day. I'm a zombie.
> 
> Also, I think I somehow fractured a bone in foot and it's been excruciatingly painful since last Wednesday. I am walking with a terrible limp and the walks to and from the NICU to the car are just awful. WHAT LUCK.
> 
> Please someone put me out of my misery. Just put two in my head.
> 
> I'm not going to post anymore. I'm depressing and horrible and I'm not going to clog up the thread with my shit. You all don't deserve that. :nope:
> 
> Sweetest :hugs: I'm putting this here and sent it to your FB inbox in the hopes that it reaches you quickly
> 
> Firstly, I want you to know and try acknowledge that what you are going through is EXTRAORDINARILY difficult. Being a new mom is hard. Being a new mom earlier than expected is harder. And being a new mom whose baby is still in hospital, who is pumping all his feeds and doing his nursing and being 'on duty' all the time is practically impossible. You are doing amazingly well! The fact that you manage to get yourself out of bed and face the breast pump proves that.
> 
> Next is, you are doing Rhyko the most amazing favour and giving him the most amazing gift by supplying him with breastmilk. It is THE BEST medicine for him and every bit of progress that he has made is due to your milk and the amazing things it does for him. I can't emphasise this enough.
> 
> You do, however, need to look after yourself so that you can carry on doing this. You NEED to eat and especially you need to drink to produce milk and keep your strength up. Something we have our moms make up is Jungle juice:
> 50ml Weleda Schlehen Elixir blackthornberry tonic
> 1lt apple-, berry- or grape juice
> 2lt water
> 1 sachet fruit flavoured Rehydrate (rehydration sachet)
> 1 Cal-C-Vita-tablet (fizzy vit c tabs) and a few drops of Rescue Remedy to help you relax
> See if you can find these things and make it up for yourself. It is a thing of wonder
> 
> You also need sleep. You had a long pre-labour/ labour and you are breastfeeding. Sleep is vital. You sound completely depleted of seratonin and the lack of sleep is not helping. Try (and believe me, I know it's hard) sleep when he sleeps. I support you being at the hospital whole-heartedly, but please please don't forget about your needs
> 
> Please find a counsellor, NICU nurse, doctor, someone to talk to. You have been through several traumatic experiences in a row and you need some support that is not your DH or your family. It's possible that you may need a short course of antidepressants. I can here you cringing from here, and I understand, but these are not normal circumstances and you may just need a bit of help getting through this period.
> 
> EVERY mom feels inadequate as a wife and partner when they have a new baby. Hell, I don't have a new baby and I feel like that. Please try feel the guilt and then let it go. DH understands (and if he seems like he doesn't, ask him to email me and I will set him straight...though he doesn't seem the type to need setting straight).
> 
> This will pass, you will start to feel like a human being again, and Rhyko will get better and come home. The entire turtle army is here for you. We all admire and love you and I'm sure, like me, they are all holding you in love
> 
> Biggest loveClick to expand...

AWw Trin that made me well up:cry:
such kind words to Luna :flower:



HollyMonkey said:


> Do you think they'll send me a winners cheque of 10 000 in the post when I have 10 000 posts? Hope so. We can buy lots of cat food for Trin and all go on holiday with Hayley to Djerba :happydance: Lee won't mind

cause not we can all go on holidays :thumbup:
glad you got the wax crayon off the walls:thumbup:



LunaLady said:


> Hello my dear sweet Turtles,
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much your words of love and support mean to me. I cried reading all your posts and messages and I am so, so lucky to have such a wonderful and supportive group of women in my life. It seems such work of The Fates that we were all seemingly hand chosen from around the world to become this tight knit group of friends; it's such a beautiful thing.
> 
> Thank you all for your advice and counsel. I am taking it all to heart. :hugs:
> 
> I am home, now. I was in the NICU for almost 48 hours and felt nothing was being accomplished. Rhyko is not improving and my being there was just making me more and more depressed. I cry just looking at him.
> 
> I am having a hard time staying on 'this side' of healthy, where in the past my default state of depression leads me to starving myself, cutting and shutting out those around me. I feel I slip between states of this deep, dark hole that's trying to swallow me up and clinging to a part of me that wants to stay healthy so my milk is good for baby.
> 
> Rhyko has been ordered to cut back on bottle feeding due to the tachypnoea. All the hard work I did for the last nine days has been for naught. He's back to being allowed only to try the bottle at half of his feeds, with a ten minute time limit. Everything else is gavaged.
> 
> The nurses keep saying, "Oh, he'll go home before you know it!" "It will be next week!" But, the feeding therapist who decides how he is to be eating has said it could be quite a while, yet, before he's even reaching the stage he can really eat from the bottle. And she's the one how honestly has the most power in this situation.
> 
> I'm just so upset because there's seemingly nothing wrong with him. His body functions just fine. But because he *has* to eat every three hours, then and only then, his only chances to prove he can do it are in those ten minutes. There's no 'on demand feeding'. There's no trying him on the bottle when he's queuing 45 minutes before it's feeding time. Basically, there's no following the natural course of a baby learning to eat. And so, because he is asleep at 4pm when it's his next feeding time, they automatically put him on the gavage tube. It's so unbelievably frustrating. Because when his hunger actually lines up with the nurse's schedule, he will eat a whole bottle, or nearly so.
> 
> There are so many other things going on with regard to issues the feeding therapy lady sees in him, but I don't have the energy to type it all out right now. The short story is she wants him to have a 'swallow study' where they put barium in the milk and x-ray him while he's feeding and see the quality of his swallow. What a shitty thing for a little baby to have to do, huh? What a way to ruin the feeding experience. I made it known that I wasn't comfortable with doing that.
> 
> And my baby shower is this Sunday and I am dreading it. I'm not pregnant and I don't have a baby, so why a baby shower?? :shrug: And ohmygod everyone is going to be saying, "How's the baby?" "When does he get to come home?" :cry: I'm not sure what I'm going to say and how I'm possibly going to keep from crying. Impossible.
> 
> That 'cute' little chime they play when a baby is born no longer makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. It happens so, so often right now and makes me so sad for the fact that those mothers and babies get to have a bonding experience and go home the next day. I'm mourning the loss of my home birth and bonding with my baby over our first breastfeeding just hours after birth. :cry:

Luna im really sorry i have'nt had the time to catch up properly this week and therefore i feel i put my foot well and truelly in it last night when i messaged you on facebook:blush:im so sorry to hear you are having a shite ride of it all just lately :hugs:
as all the others have said you are doing a great job and try not to think otherwise you are doing a much better job than i could ever do thats for sure in your situation big loves and hugs:kiss:



kit_cat said:


> :cry:
> 
> OH came back from the vets minus one very old pussycat :( He was beside himself, I didn't help by kicking off the blubbing early this morning before he went. Pepsi was a real character. She wasn't known for her tolerance at times at could sometimes be really tetchy and scratch/bite...so, as if in a final act of defiance she sunk her teeth properly into the veterinary nurse just as she was being injected :blush:
> 
> Rest in peace little one :hugs:

:hugs:for pepsi and of cause you and OH
:haha:for biting the nurse:winkwink:



addie25 said:


> Morning/afternoon turtles!!
> 
> Last night DH put his hand on my belly and asked me why I don't share with him how big baby is and how he/she is growing. Made me sad I didn't realize i wasnt sharing but i told him I guess I'm being cautious till we get health results it's a way to protect us. He said he understood. I can't wait for that test I'm getting annoyed dh and I should enjoy this time like everyone else you know. I'm glad he is not nervous and I shouldn't be either but can't help it. I told him how big baby is now and he was happy. Come on 6 weeks get here with my results so I can enjoy this fully with DH!!

so sweet Addie im sure hubby is really interested in the seed/pea/fruit changes going on in your tum :winkwink:have you shown him his sweet pea/s??

Congrats on prunes to sezi & beffany too:cloud9:

Trin bootiful bump:cloud9:

umm clare i never lost my plug until labouring :shrug:

jaynie hello camper:kiss:

newbs :happydance: for HB and sore BB's:kiss:

essie howdy :flower:glad lyra likes the new room:thumbup:

crunch ello:flower:how is miss L?

mollz poor leo :hugs:and you too im sure Trins advice will help somewhat

to getting to the root of the problem :kiss:

lissy lovely pics of esme on FB:cloud9:well done you

ummm 

april james looks a scrummy cheeky chops on the pictures earlier in the week:cloud9:

cassie your bump looks splendid and thanks for the recap of events yesterday enjoy your weekend:hugs:

ginge how is the new romance?:kiss:

emandi hope you are well not that long now for you lovely hope emily is ok too still enjoying nursery?:flower:

has anyone heard from little spy????

there hope i remembered everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

yay a lovely long post from Hails!!!

I just updated the inner sanctum AGAIN with more awful abusive messages :(


----------



## mummyApril

i want to cut this 'mans' balls off


----------



## babyhopes2010

can some direct me to the inner sanctum x


----------



## Sarachka

yes I will PM it to you


----------



## TrinityMom

Built a new rabbit enclosure


Ch'ien and his chicken


Alice and Emmett in Hog Heaven


Blissed out


Miss Alice is rather large :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> ermmm mucous plug? think im losing/lost mine :wacko:
> 
> it has no blood but had a huge lump of greeny jelly stuff come out in my knickers :(

That could be the mucous plug. But don't get too excited - it can regenerate and the fact that there was no blood 'suggests' that there's no cervical dilatation


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Imogen?

??? That's our second name :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> ermmm mucous plug? think im losing/lost mine :wacko:
> 
> it has no blood but had a huge lump of greeny jelly stuff come out in my knickers :(
> 
> That could be the mucous plug. But don't get too excited - it can regenerate and the fact that there was no blood 'suggests' that there's no cervical dilatationClick to expand...

:thumbup: im not excited i dont want baby born early :dohh:

thanks hun x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all :flower:

Is there a branch of the Police that deals with internet crime? There must be in this day and age no? Who can send this man an official warning? 

I'm home from our afternoon out and in front of the log fire now with pooface. We boycotted the supermarket and just bought nice things like new bedcovers and pillows and from the greengrocers I got

A POMEGRANATE!! :yipee:

which I can't wait to eat tonight after dinner :munch:

And which reminds me, Happy sweatpea/s day Addie!! You may have to get yourself a new ticker, one for twins with 2 fruits each month:haha: Or 2 of the standard fruit tickers, maybe one blue and one pink one :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely animal pics Trin, your pigs look just like our pigs :^o


----------



## HollyMonkey

I haven't got pics of the day to share except one of Holly in her new coat and boots and tights and dress and jumper today, with her new balaclava, when we came out of the pool :awww: (the clothes I got ages ago but it's been too warm until now for her to wear them)
 



Attached Files:







017.JPG
File size: 77.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love winter :cloud9: I can hear the knitting needles coming out of dusty drawers all over France to make little warmy woolly things


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin your day looks far more productive than mine! And all so lovely. I love Emett it was once one of mine and Adams favourite boys names... 

My iPod is Izzy and I thought about Imogen but I'm not sure if I want a boy (for once :haha:) 

I'm going to have a shower then later on Disney cinema it's Rescuers!! With the cute orphan girl - I'm so excited Adam agreed to watch it :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I love winter :cloud9: I can hear the knitting needles coming out of dusty drawers all over France to make little warmy woolly things

I'm going to do more knitting now it's definitely cooler :haha: 

In fact I'm going to do some tonight :happydance: after I bathe :shower:


----------



## LunaLady

My milk supply is definitely going. I'm getting like nothing anymore. I was getting 80-100 mL at each pumping, now I'm lucky if I can get 40 mL. Rhyko eats 50 mL every three hours. They are running out of my stored up milk and he'll have to be on formula, soon.

I feel like such a failure! The ONE and ONLY thing I can actually do for 'my son' in the NICU is to provide him with milk, and now I can't even do that. I am so useless!

I am drinking Mother's Milk tea and I've been taking fenugreek caps since a few days after I gave birth and I've been taking those like crazy, but it doesn't seem to help. 

DH has been so great this whole time, but today I think he's done with me and my attitude. He doesn't understand anymore. I don't want to go to the hospital and see the baby, it's too painful - but my saying that made DH really upset. :cry:

I feel no end in sight to this hell I am living. I want to die!


----------



## Mollykins

Haven't completely caught up. Not up to it I'm afraid. So tired... Emotionally and physically. Leo vommed an entire feeding at 1130pm and then fell asleep. It looked like someone dumped a 3 oz bottle on him and me. :( it then took him 9 hours to have a wet or even soiled nappy but when he finally did? Poo was every where....
....
....

Kit... It's Saturday... I'm sorry about Pepsi my lovely. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Haven't completely caught up. Not up to it I'm afraid. So tired... Emotionally and physically. Leo vommed an entire feeding at 1130pm and then fell asleep. It looked like someone dumped a 3 oz bottle on him and me. :( it then took him 9 hours to have a wet or even soiled nappy but when he finally did? Poo was every where....
> ....
> ....
> 
> Kit... It's Saturday... I'm sorry about Pepsi my lovely. :hugs:

Molly, I'm so sorry you're having trouble with Leo keeping his feeds down. That must be really frustrating! And not to mention scary. Maybe you could call his doctor and see what they say? I hear a certain amount of vomming is normal, but if you're concerned then there is valid reason to seek help.

Does he look like he's lost weight? Or can you weigh him? Like step on the scale with him/without him kind of thing?

:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> My milk supply is definitely going. I'm getting like nothing anymore. I was getting 80-100 mL at each pumping, now I'm lucky if I can get 40 mL. Rhyko eats 50 mL every three hours. They are running out of my stored up milk and he'll have to be on formula, soon.
> 
> I feel like such a failure! The ONE and ONLY thing I can actually do for 'my son' in the NICU is to provide him with milk, and now I can't even do that. I am so useless!
> 
> I am drinking Mother's Milk tea and I've been taking fenugreek caps since a few days after I gave birth and I've been taking those like crazy, but it doesn't seem to help.
> 
> DH has been so great this whole time, but today I think he's done with me and my attitude. He doesn't understand anymore. I don't want to go to the hospital and see the baby, it's too painful - but my saying that made DH really upset. :cry:
> 
> I feel no end in sight to this hell I am living. I want to die!

Luna, if you do nothing else today, PLEASE TALK TO A DOCTOR ABOUT HOW YOU'RE FEELING!!!

This is really serious post natal depression and you need help now. The decrease in milk supply is purely from exhaustion and being utterly depleted. It is understandable that you are feeling like this but you need help with it

Please Luna love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Haven't completely caught up. Not up to it I'm afraid. So tired... Emotionally and physically. Leo vommed an entire feeding at 1130pm and then fell asleep. It looked like someone dumped a 3 oz bottle on him and me. :( it then took him 9 hours to have a wet or even soiled nappy but when he finally did? Poo was every where....
> ....
> ....
> 
> Kit... It's Saturday... I'm sorry about Pepsi my lovely. :hugs:

Molly if he doesn't improve, I would take him to see someone


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, I also meant to say that Eglanyl (not sure what the brand name is in the US) is used often to increase milk supply. It is also an antidepressant. It may really help and may be a good idea


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> My milk supply is definitely going. I'm getting like nothing anymore. I was getting 80-100 mL at each pumping, now I'm lucky if I can get 40 mL. Rhyko eats 50 mL every three hours. They are running out of my stored up milk and he'll have to be on formula, soon.
> 
> I feel like such a failure! The ONE and ONLY thing I can actually do for 'my son' in the NICU is to provide him with milk, and now I can't even do that. I am so useless!
> 
> I am drinking Mother's Milk tea and I've been taking fenugreek caps since a few days after I gave birth and I've been taking those like crazy, but it doesn't seem to help.
> 
> DH has been so great this whole time, but today I think he's done with me and my attitude. He doesn't understand anymore. I don't want to go to the hospital and see the baby, it's too painful - but my saying that made DH really upset. :cry:
> 
> I feel no end in sight to this hell I am living. I want to die!

My darling, you are not a failure! 

What is the MOST important thing to you? Rhyko and him ultimately "being okay" and coming home correct? Focus on that. If your milk is drying up... its going to be okay. I kno ita not what you want but let's look at the positive or the "brights" side as my youngest says. There is formula and formula is fortified as well as puts weight on babies quickly (which could have him home sooner). I understand your sadness and disappointment in the fact that your milk may be drying up. I wanted to bf my oldest but disnt gwt passed day 10. I was crushed. I felt like you; like I was failing my baby but you know what? It is what it is and she is a happy and healthy girl and my love and dedication to her was not dependent on my ability to produce milk for her. I hope this all makes sense. Sleep deprivation and phone postinf is hard. 

Now, your DH is not even close to being on the same mental/emotional level as you, which means you are both living with and thru different pains and realities. You will not always see where the other is coming from. Forgive each other that. :hugs:

I'm pretty sure I had more to say but my mind is going. I need a cold splash on my face. I nuv you sweets. Hang in there and thank you for talking with us.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> My milk supply is definitely going. I'm getting like nothing anymore. I was getting 80-100 mL at each pumping, now I'm lucky if I can get 40 mL. Rhyko eats 50 mL every three hours. They are running out of my stored up milk and he'll have to be on formula, soon.
> 
> I feel like such a failure! The ONE and ONLY thing I can actually do for 'my son' in the NICU is to provide him with milk, and now I can't even do that. I am so useless!
> 
> I am drinking Mother's Milk tea and I've been taking fenugreek caps since a few days after I gave birth and I've been taking those like crazy, but it doesn't seem to help.
> 
> DH has been so great this whole time, but today I think he's done with me and my attitude. He doesn't understand anymore. I don't want to go to the hospital and see the baby, it's too painful - but my saying that made DH really upset. :cry:
> 
> I feel no end in sight to this hell I am living. I want to die!

I believe stress is one of the big killers of milk supply and you've certainly had your dose of that. I had to spend the day calmly and about triple my food intake (and I eat alot:wacko:) and drank milking infusion and alcohol free beer to boost mine if it dipped, and a dip is usually followed by a surge a day or 2 later so don't lose heart. It's so hard for you though since it's a pump and not Rhyko controlling your milk production, so it may just be too difficult to juggle at the moment. But you really musn't feel bad if he _does_ have some formula, it's something to regret for sure but not something to feel too black about :hugs: I wish I could give you real hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> My milk supply is definitely going. I'm getting like nothing anymore. I was getting 80-100 mL at each pumping, now I'm lucky if I can get 40 mL. Rhyko eats 50 mL every three hours. They are running out of my stored up milk and he'll have to be on formula, soon.
> 
> I feel like such a failure! The ONE and ONLY thing I can actually do for 'my son' in the NICU is to provide him with milk, and now I can't even do that. I am so useless!
> 
> I am drinking Mother's Milk tea and I've been taking fenugreek caps since a few days after I gave birth and I've been taking those like crazy, but it doesn't seem to help.
> 
> DH has been so great this whole time, but today I think he's done with me and my attitude. He doesn't understand anymore. I don't want to go to the hospital and see the baby, it's too painful - but my saying that made DH really upset. :cry:
> 
> I feel no end in sight to this hell I am living. I want to die!
> 
> Luna, if you do nothing else today, PLEASE TALK TO A DOCTOR ABOUT HOW YOU'RE FEELING!!!
> 
> This is really serious post natal depression and you need help now. The decrease in milk supply is purely from exhaustion and being utterly depleted. It is understandable that you are feeling like this but you need help with it
> 
> Please Luna love :hugs:Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree with Trin. Please talk to someone about this. You're going through a hugely stressful and emotionally fraught situation, no one will judge you for how you're feeling :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Luna I agree with Trin, you must seek professional help now


----------



## Mollykins

Luna. Good idea, ill weigh him once he wakes. 

Trin, we are going to call his doctor soon. The vom last night was very scary. I was holding gim and he looked up at me, his whole body postured, and his entire feeding came flowing right back out. It was all so... calm. No projectile, no gagging, just a calm gush...like someone turned a faucet on and then he closed his eyes. :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear you too Molly :hugs: It's daytime there isn't it? I'd nip along to the doc if I were you, he might have an idea about this tummy bug and something to help it get better quickly :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

B, his doctor isn't open on weekends. I have to call the office and speak with the doctor on call.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Luna. Good idea, ill weigh him once he wakes.
> 
> Trin, we are going to call his doctor soon. The vom last night was very scary. I was holding gim and he looked up at me, his whole body postured, and his entire feeding came flowing right back out. It was all so... calm. No projectile, no gagging, just a calm gush...like someone turned a faucet on and then he closed his eyes. :(

Weird as it sounds the fact that it was calm is a good sign, Maybe he needs less time at the breast each feed :shrug: Maybe he has a good suck and you have fast milk and he takes too much? But if your gut says something is wrong then I say listen to it


----------



## Crunchie

Luna 

My pumping varies from day to day and as b said .... Some "bad" days are followed with a huge surge ! I can tell if I have drunk not water by the amount 

Lauren has formula at night also as I just can not keep up ! It's ok .... Honestly you are doing so much by pumping. Do speak to someone xx 

Moll big hugs to you and Leo x


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna. Good idea, ill weigh him once he wakes.
> 
> Trin, we are going to call his doctor soon. The vom last night was very scary. I was holding gim and he looked up at me, his whole body postured, and his entire feeding came flowing right back out. It was all so... calm. No projectile, no gagging, just a calm gush...like someone turned a faucet on and then he closed his eyes. :(
> 
> Weird as it sounds the fact that it was calm is a good sign, Maybe he needs less time at the breast each feed :shrug: Maybe he has a good suck and you have fast milk and he takes too much? But if your gut says something is wrong then I say listen to itClick to expand...

I was thinking thqt as well and his feedings since that big vom, I've cut short and we've had a mellow walk around to just "look around the house" :) He's eating more frequently though. Sigh.


----------



## Essie

Molly, sorry Leo is still vomming :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Luna
> 
> My pumping varies from day to day and as b said .... Some "bad" days are followed with a huge surge ! I can tell if I have drunk not water by the amount
> 
> Lauren has formula at night also as I just can not keep up ! It's ok .... Honestly you are doing so much by pumping. Do speak to someone xx
> 
> Moll big hugs to you and Leo x

Yeah me too, about the water! I used to take Holly to a warm indoor shopping centre near me to walk (she was born in the snow 3rd January so the forest was a bit nippy for us, especially for feeds:cold:) and for some reason when I'm in shopping centres I forget to drink and get dehydrated, so I had shopping centre bad milk days :haha: Spaghetti bolognaise always got my milk back flowing, but I do have some Italian blood in me so it was probably that! Bellisimo!!


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna. Good idea, ill weigh him once he wakes.
> 
> Trin, we are going to call his doctor soon. The vom last night was very scary. I was holding gim and he looked up at me, his whole body postured, and his entire feeding came flowing right back out. It was all so... calm. No projectile, no gagging, just a calm gush...like someone turned a faucet on and then he closed his eyes. :(
> 
> Weird as it sounds the fact that it was calm is a good sign, Maybe he needs less time at the breast each feed :shrug: Maybe he has a good suck and you have fast milk and he takes too much? But if your gut says something is wrong then I say listen to itClick to expand...
> 
> I was thinking thqt as well and his feedings since that big vom, I've cut short and we've had a mellow walk around to just "look around the house" :) He's eating more frequently though. Sigh.Click to expand...

When Lyra kept vomming I started feeding her from one side then giving her a break of 10-15 minutes then letting her feed from the other side if she still wanted to. It did seem to help. But I would have a word with the doctor anyway, mine wasn't concerned and her vomming seems to gave calmed down a lot (touch wood).


----------



## HollyMonkey

If only they'd invent the newborn baby that can talk hey?!!


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna. Good idea, ill weigh him once he wakes.
> 
> Trin, we are going to call his doctor soon. The vom last night was very scary. I was holding gim and he looked up at me, his whole body postured, and his entire feeding came flowing right back out. It was all so... calm. No projectile, no gagging, just a calm gush...like someone turned a faucet on and then he closed his eyes. :(
> 
> Weird as it sounds the fact that it was calm is a good sign, Maybe he needs less time at the breast each feed :shrug: Maybe he has a good suck and you have fast milk and he takes too much? But if your gut says something is wrong then I say listen to itClick to expand...

I was thinking thqt as well and his feedings since that big vom, I've cut short and we've had a mellow walk around to just "look around the house" :) He's eating more frequently though. Sigh.


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry for double post


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Luna it breaks my heart to see you so down huge hugs darling :hugs:

Molly i really hope Leo gets better soon whatever it may be, my niece had a reflux problem and vomited after EVERY feed x


----------



## TrinityMom

My bebe is kicking me 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> My bebe is kicking me
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

So nice:cloud9: My dog is kicking me. He's asleep and dreaming he's a kangaroo I think because he keeps thumping his hind legs into me :bunny:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I still couldn't find the HB with the doppler tonight but I'm not panicking since I feel sick and have sore boobs and some headaches have started (like I had with Holly) and I Googled missed miscarriage and frightened myself for a bit but have now unfrightened myself :fool:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. I've been in bed resting and can't wait for dh to get home. My head hurts and I am hungry so hopefully he can make me some yummy pasta. 

Luna I agree you should talk to your doctor about how you are feeling. :hugs:

Hopefully Leo feels better soon. I am sure a doc would give you a call on Sat I'd you left a message.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My bebe is kicking me
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> So nice:cloud9: My dog is kicking me. He's asleep and dreaming he's a kangaroo I think because he keeps thumping his hind legs into me :bunny:Click to expand...

'thumping' and the bunny smiley makes me think of poor Bam Bam bunny. Her babies are bigger than her but they keep trying to drink from her and she thumps so loudly to try get them off her. Poor thing


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I haven't got pics of the day to share except one of Holly in her new coat and boots and tights and dress and jumper today, with her new balaclava, when we came out of the pool :awww: (the clothes I got ages ago but it's been too warm until now for her to wear them)

She looks so russian!!!!!LOOOOVE



HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My bebe is kicking me
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> So nice:cloud9: My dog is kicking me. He's asleep and dreaming he's a kangaroo I think because he keeps thumping his hind legs into me :bunny:Click to expand...

Alice is laying in my arms with her head on my boob, makes me thinks she wants to breast feed lol.


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I are off to bed because we've got a new duvet and colourful covers and pillows that we want to test :happydance: So off for reading in bed!!

Goodnight all, sleep tight xxxxxx :kiss:

Goodluck Luna and Molly with the challenge of your days. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sarachka, she's my little moving Russian doll :hugs: Ouch watch out for Alice's teeth when you're feeding her!!

Trin my lop earred waddit wakes me up at night thumping sometimes

Must go to bed, new covers beckon...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> DH and I are off to bed because we've got a new duvet and colourful covers and pillows that we want to test :happydance: So off for reading in bed!!
> 
> Goodnight all, sleep tight xxxxxx :kiss:
> 
> Goodluck Luna and Molly with the challenge of your days. :hugs:

Good night B. Enjoy the new linen

I am also off to bed. Sadly, I don't have new linen but my well worn 400 thread count fave sheets are on the bed so I'm still happy :cloud9: And Tori is still kicking up a storm so I shall read and be blissed out :cloud9:

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Sarachka, she's my little moving Russian doll :hugs: Ouch watch out for Alice's teeth when you're feeding her!!
> 
> Trin my lop earred waddit wakes me up at night thumping sometimes
> 
> Must go to bed, new covers beckon...

I forgot to say that Holly looks SOOOOO cute!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B enjoy the new covers - I need some new covers! 

Trin :cloud9: it's so exciting that you know that Tori is in there :cloud9: - enjoy your reading. 

I managed to do NO reading, had fajitas for tea and now mooching on the iPad :thumbup: I am wanting to knit a case for the iPad so that when I work on Monday night with my Mum I can take it with me...


----------



## Sarachka

Are the Brits watching X Factor?


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Are the Brits watching X Factor?

DH hates Xfactor so I don't get to watch it. We are watching this weeks Glee though :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Are the Brits watching X Factor?

The crunch is watching :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I still couldn't find the HB with the doppler tonight but I'm not panicking since I feel sick and have sore boobs and some headaches have started (like I had with Holly) and I Googled missed miscarriage and frightened myself for a bit but have now unfrightened myself :fool:

i did that too and then i found the hb a day later! lol


----------



## mummyApril

im watching x factor but behind everyone as i paused it


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Are the Brits watching X Factor?
> 
> DH hates Xfactor so I don't get to watch it. We are watching this weeks Glee though :thumbup:Click to expand...

Snap Essie... Sometimes I get to watch auditions and try and catch up - might be worth doing now I've no job may record it :-k


----------



## addie25

I am watching father of the bride part 2. It was funny I thought I feel like watching that and then it was on TV :happydance: I've been addicted to carbs all I want is pasta. Normally I have it with butter and cheese but now can't had the Parmesan cheese I don't think so I have sauce!! My friend with the triplets is obsessed with carbs 2 I hope theres no connection. I kinda think twins now tho but we shall see Monday.


----------



## Essie

Trying to work out childcare/work/hours/money is making me want to tear my hair out :nope: DH keep saying don't think about it now, but I need to get the childcare issue sorted to apply for my flexible working, and I need to do it soon. It's really stressing me out :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just picked up a regular sound on the doppler but it's not the galloping horses one but a one beat whoof whoof whoof whoof whoof :shrug: And over to the right side somewhat, so maybe just a pulse of mine? :shrug:

New covers are gorge and the duvet is a winter one so really cosy, dh was asleep straight away :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna. Good idea, ill weigh him once he wakes.
> 
> Trin, we are going to call his doctor soon. The vom last night was very scary. I was holding gim and he looked up at me, his whole body postured, and his entire feeding came flowing right back out. It was all so... calm. No projectile, no gagging, just a calm gush...like someone turned a faucet on and then he closed his eyes. :(

Gawd Moll...not a nice experience for you. I'd definitely get some advice just in case although it's probably just him taking a little too much. I've noticed when Cara takes too much, the excess comes straight back out.

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Trying to work out childcare/work/hours/money is making me want to tear my hair out :nope: DH keep saying don't think about it now, but I need to get the childcare issue sorted to apply for my flexible working, and I need to do it soon. It's really stressing me out :cry:

Oh Essie I know - it's a nightmare. All I had to do was find a nursery and that was bad enough. There's no question of my not going back full time - I have to unfortunately. You are right to try and sort it asap because mat leave will disappear before we know it :(


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trying to work out childcare/work/hours/money is making me want to tear my hair out :nope: DH keep saying don't think about it now, but I need to get the childcare issue sorted to apply for my flexible working, and I need to do it soon. It's really stressing me out :cry:
> 
> Oh Essie I know - it's a nightmare. All I had to do was find a nursery and that was bad enough. There's no question of my not going back full time - I have to unfortunately. You are right to try and sort it asap because mat leave will disappear before we know it :(Click to expand...

Ladies - it's so hard .... My money should drop this month and I really want to see how we live on the lower income ... That way I can tell if I can request fewer hours ! I had to save so that I could take longer off than what I get paid for x


----------



## Sarachka

ugh i hate this trash-bag Kitty on X Factor


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trying to work out childcare/work/hours/money is making me want to tear my hair out :nope: DH keep saying don't think about it now, but I need to get the childcare issue sorted to apply for my flexible working, and I need to do it soon. It's really stressing me out :cry:
> 
> Oh Essie I know - it's a nightmare. All I had to do was find a nursery and that was bad enough. There's no question of my not going back full time - I have to unfortunately. You are right to try and sort it asap because mat leave will disappear before we know it :(Click to expand...

My biggest problem is that I work shifts. So I work different days and hours way week. Unless I can find a very flexible childminder I'm going to end up paying for a full time place and only using it a couple of times a week. I'm stressing at the thought of leaving her at all but I just wish I had set days at work, it would be much simpler. I shouldn't moan really, I know I'm lucky to be able to cut my hours as it is.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Just picked up a regular sound on the doppler but it's not the galloping horses one but a one beat whoof whoof whoof whoof whoof :shrug: And over to the right side somewhat, so maybe just a pulse of mine? :shrug:
> 
> New covers are gorge and the duvet is a winter one so really cosy, dh was asleep straight away :haha:

im sure your pulse would be 100bpm and anything higher is babies x


----------



## mummyApril

I dont like Kitty either shes freaky! i want Janet to win she gives me goose bumps everytime


----------



## kmteehoo

hello! :flower: i know i never posted much and i havent been on here for a few weeks. i had my beautiful baby girl on the 23rd september :cloud9: amber may. she is amazing and weighed 7lb 3. a whole 9 days after i moved house so all has been a bit hectic. i hope everyone is well and i have only skimmed a few pages. i cant wait to get proper internet back to come back on more. baby dust and love to all, i must go tend to my screamy Daughter :cloud9: :kiss: xx


----------



## Essie

Congratulations kmteehoo x


----------



## addie25

Congratulations that's great news!!


----------



## addie25

I hope u find a daycare that works with your hours. You shouldn't have to pay for a full day if you are not using it as frequently.


----------



## mummyApril

congratulations kmteehoo! i see her in your avatar what a cutie!


----------



## mummyApril

i must go to bed, i didnt sleep all night last night so have only had an hour n half sleep in 48 hours! i can feel palpitations because of tiredness so night night my lovers xx


----------



## kit_cat

Congratulations Kmteehoo!!! Thanks for letting us know, we were wondering how things had gone. That's great news :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night April - hopeyou get some quality sleepytime :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

off to sleep now too, gotta be up early to travel down to sophie's christening. Have a lovely sunday yall xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trying to work out childcare/work/hours/money is making me want to tear my hair out :nope: DH keep saying don't think about it now, but I need to get the childcare issue sorted to apply for my flexible working, and I need to do it soon. It's really stressing me out :cry:
> 
> Oh Essie I know - it's a nightmare. All I had to do was find a nursery and that was bad enough. There's no question of my not going back full time - I have to unfortunately. You are right to try and sort it asap because mat leave will disappear before we know it :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies - it's so hard .... My money should drop this month and I really want to see how we live on the lower income ... That way I can tell if I can request fewer hours ! I had to save so that I could take longer off than what I get paid for xClick to expand...

When my payslip arrived once I went on to SMP I was like "hey, I'll crack the jokes!" :haha: Seriously, I know we are lucky in comparison to other countries but gawd Maternity pay is pants!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trying to work out childcare/work/hours/money is making me want to tear my hair out :nope: DH keep saying don't think about it now, but I need to get the childcare issue sorted to apply for my flexible working, and I need to do it soon. It's really stressing me out :cry:
> 
> Oh Essie I know - it's a nightmare. All I had to do was find a nursery and that was bad enough. There's no question of my not going back full time - I have to unfortunately. You are right to try and sort it asap because mat leave will disappear before we know it :(Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest problem is that I work shifts. So I work different days and hours way week. Unless I can find a very flexible childminder I'm going to end up paying for a full time place and only using it a couple of times a week. I'm stressing at the thought of leaving her at all but I just wish I had set days at work, it would be much simpler. I shouldn't moan really, I know I'm lucky to be able to cut my hours as it is.Click to expand...

Are they not legally bound to consider all reasonable requests? So if you approached them with set days you wanted to work that were not unreasonable and workable, would this be considered?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> off to sleep now too, gotta be up early to travel down to sophie's christening. Have a lovely sunday yall xxx

Oh night night Sezi! Enjoy the christening...maybe bring us some piccies for the Inner Sanctum? x


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit! How I am dreading that pay slip .... And this months mobile phone bill.... Everyone requested a pic 

Oh blimey !!!


----------



## mummyApril

night Kit :) night Sezi have a lovely time at the christening x


----------



## Crunchie

Oh essie that website said I was entitled to nothing .... I felt it could have soften the blow or something lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh essie that website said I was entitled to nothing .... I felt it could have soften the blow or something lol x

Yeah, it could at least tell you to lie down or something before delivering the painful blow!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trying to work out childcare/work/hours/money is making me want to tear my hair out :nope: DH keep saying don't think about it now, but I need to get the childcare issue sorted to apply for my flexible working, and I need to do it soon. It's really stressing me out :cry:
> 
> Oh Essie I know - it's a nightmare. All I had to do was find a nursery and that was bad enough. There's no question of my not going back full time - I have to unfortunately. You are right to try and sort it asap because mat leave will disappear before we know it :(Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest problem is that I work shifts. So I work different days and hours way week. Unless I can find a very flexible childminder I'm going to end up paying for a full time place and only using it a couple of times a week. I'm stressing at the thought of leaving her at all but I just wish I had set days at work, it would be much simpler. I shouldn't moan really, I know I'm lucky to be able to cut my hours as it is.Click to expand...
> 
> Are they not legally bound to consider all reasonable requests? So if you approached them with set days you wanted to work that were not unreasonable and workable, would this be considered?Click to expand...

They are bound to consider it, but their argument is if they gave people set days then that isn't fair on the other staff who have to work shifts. And also pretty much that nursing is a 24/7 job and you accept that if you choose that job. I can see their points it's just a poofuck for me organising childcare. My ward used to be good, as our manager was flexible giving set days unofficially but now the hospital is cracking down on it. They're even stopping couples working opposite shifts so everyone is struggling with childcare now.


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Oh essie that website said I was entitled to nothing .... I felt it could have soften the blow or something lol x

Aw sorry Crunch, yes it should have a nicer way of telling you.


----------



## Essie

Right, munchkin is asleep (or at least pretending to be) so I'm off to get some shut eye and try and forget about work for a bit. Night night all x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trying to work out childcare/work/hours/money is making me want to tear my hair out :nope: DH keep saying don't think about it now, but I need to get the childcare issue sorted to apply for my flexible working, and I need to do it soon. It's really stressing me out :cry:
> 
> Oh Essie I know - it's a nightmare. All I had to do was find a nursery and that was bad enough. There's no question of my not going back full time - I have to unfortunately. You are right to try and sort it asap because mat leave will disappear before we know it :(Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest problem is that I work shifts. So I work different days and hours way week. Unless I can find a very flexible childminder I'm going to end up paying for a full time place and only using it a couple of times a week. I'm stressing at the thought of leaving her at all but I just wish I had set days at work, it would be much simpler. I shouldn't moan really, I know I'm lucky to be able to cut my hours as it is.Click to expand...
> 
> Are they not legally bound to consider all reasonable requests? So if you approached them with set days you wanted to work that were not unreasonable and workable, would this be considered?Click to expand...
> 
> They are bound to consider it, but their argument is if they gave people set days then that isn't fair on the other staff who have to work shifts. And also pretty much that nursing is a 24/7 job and you accept that if you choose that job. I can see their points it's just a poofuck for me organising childcare. My ward used to be good, as our manager was flexible giving set days unofficially but now the hospital is cracking down on it. They're even stopping couples working opposite shifts so everyone is struggling with childcare now.Click to expand...

Ah that's crappy. There's no easy way around it I suppose if everyone is in the same boat. Sorry I've no better suggestions.


----------



## mummyApril

well i was going to go to sleep but James wants to play smilies lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well i was going to go to sleep but James wants to play smilies lol x

Haha, bless....more pics!!! LOVE your new pic...you are such a glamourpuss! :cloud9:

It's good night from me though. Sleep well all :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Any suggestions on how to ease a painful bruised back/arm/arse/leg ? 
I feel like the pain is getting worse !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Any suggestions on how to ease a painful bruised back/arm/arse/leg ?
> I feel like the pain is getting worse !

Hot bath and not falling down again? :winkwink:

I meant to ask how on earth you managed to fall down the stairs? I'm guessing tiredness played a part?


----------



## Mollykins

Just back from the store. Phew! What an experience. 

On another note- I've decided to try pumping and giving him a feed through the bottle to see if its a flow issue. Poor mite.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i was going to go to sleep but James wants to play smilies lol x
> 
> Haha, bless....more pics!!! LOVE your new pic...you are such a glamourpuss! :cloud9:
> 
> It's good night from me though. Sleep well all :hugs:Click to expand...

ah thankyou Kit, were currently sitting in a dimmed lit room so the camera wont pick up anything but darkness lol, i shall get some in the morning though :)
sleep well xx


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to ease a painful bruised back/arm/arse/leg ?
> I feel like the pain is getting worse !
> 
> Hot bath and not falling down again? :winkwink:
> 
> I meant to ask how on earth you managed to fall down the stairs? I'm guessing tiredness played a part?Click to expand...

I am just glad Lauren was not in my arms .... It was only about 11pm went to go downstairs and lost my footing .... Dh did not know what to do ... Lauren wailing in the bedroom me wailing at the foot of the stairs ! 

I was already bruised from continually walking into our stupid bed ! Thank goodness it's legging weather !!!


----------



## mummyApril

hope that helps Molly x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to ease a painful bruised back/arm/arse/leg ?
> I feel like the pain is getting worse !
> 
> Hot bath and not falling down again? :winkwink:
> 
> I meant to ask how on earth you managed to fall down the stairs? I'm guessing tiredness played a part?Click to expand...
> 
> I am just glad Lauren was not in my arms .... It was only about 11pm went to go downstairs and lost my footing .... Dh did not know what to do ... Lauren wailing in the bedroom me wailing at the foot of the stairs !
> 
> I was already bruised from continually walking into our stupid bed ! Thank goodness it's legging weather !!!Click to expand...

aw poor you! i feel down the stairs once and i just had the girls laughing at me and asking why i had done that! charming numb bum for weeks haha x


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh a fair few sleepy turtles on here one then! I'm just watching a repeat of celebrity juice and then leaving Adam on the couch where he has fallen asleep. Sigh , there goes my fertile window. He's gonna be knackered tomorrow and Monday, spent his weekend asleep on the couch! 

I think I'll watch this then read in bed and that and then sleep and revise these tests again before I attempt to do them again next week - I'm nervous.


----------



## mummyApril

ooh good luck for those tests!! 
i missed celeb juice this week


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Ooh a fair few sleepy turtles on here one then! I'm just watching a repeat of celebrity juice and then leaving Adam on the couch where he has fallen asleep. Sigh , there goes my fertile window. He's gonna be knackered tomorrow and Monday, spent his weekend asleep on the couch!
> 
> I think I'll watch this then read in bed and that and then sleep and revise these tests again before I attempt to do them again next week - I'm nervous.

I Think you need to go bellyflop onto Adam and wake him up :haha:

Good luck with the revising x


----------



## addie25

Ouch you fell down the stairs. :hugs: do they have carpet? I fall even if stairs have carpet :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Ouch you fell down the stairs. :hugs: do they have carpet? I fall even if stairs have carpet :shrug:

We do have carpet .... But I landed on the wood floor 

What a fool I am !!! Not long to scan addie ! So exciting


----------



## mummyApril

right im off to bed although lil man is still fighting to stay awake hes lying in his crib quietly :)


----------



## addie25

Ouch that must have really hurt. Yea I know I can't wait till scan!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch that's not an option with Adam he would be so grumpy especially as I have let him get so far in to it because I was busy downloading free books for my iPad :haha: I think I might try for tomorrow morning. I'd rather go to bed now and have the bed to myself - I'll regret that in a couple of days when I've missed my chance :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

I must admit I have often left dh in sofa to starfish alone in bed lol x


----------



## addie25

I can't tell if I'm hungry?


----------



## poas

I am not even going to try to catch up, so I hope you are all ok-Luna, thinking of you and Rhyko as ever and hope things are going better for you guys x
Birth story- Had my waters broken at 3.30pm on tue 4th oct, and....no contractions. Tried walking lots up and down the corridor (and considered oh's suggestion of a birth ball race) but after the alloted 2hrs I hadn't progressed, so was hooked up to the syntocin drip.
The midwife (who was lovely, a bit crazy, but lovely) set it at 1ml per hr for the first half hr and warned me it would be a long night (famous last word)
contractions started at 6.30pm-after bh's showing for over a month, my cx's didnt even register!!! at 7pm they became closer together and labour officially ''started'' , at which point I think I sort of went into shock after waiting what seemed the longest pregnancy of all time, and actually told OH that these pains were annoying and distracting, and that I wanted to read my book!!!
At half 7 I was in a great deal of pain, drip still only up to 4ml per hr (this is low) and the midwife decided to see what was happening and attach monitor to babies head-she warned me not to be disappointed if I was only at 3-4,as that would be good, but proceeded (looking shocked) to tell me that after 30mins of cx I was an easy 5-6!
This threw me further into shock, I just lay feeling cx every 1-2min and told oh I would need an epidural if I was expected to cope with this pain for another 4-5 hrs (this is what the midwife had said it would likely slow down to-1cm per hr) I tried to rationalise, and said to oh (by now 8.30pm and in agony) that I would just ''nip for a wee'' and then have an epidural-got up and promptly told midwife I was laying back down and that I was going to push....in all fairness to her, she let me lay down and said if I felt the motion would help then to go ahead and push a bit on next cx, after which she would check me out, but that she suspected it was wind....low and behold I push down and see a look of absolute shock go across hers and oh face...Esme is crowning.
She quickly buzzed for assistance and within 20mins our little girl was born!
She was 4.760kilo/10lb.8oz, and 23inches long!!!!
Ed is very proud of me (which is nice-I had Harri as a single parent so have never seen this look of adoration on anyone other than my mums face!!) and I am proud of myself too! I had 3rd degree tears, so the next hr was hideous-lots of stitches,gas and air!!
Also when I went to shower afterwards I almost passed out (I still think this was partly shock) so we were put on observation ward overnight,but been ok since.
Esme is doing amazingly-I am very fortunate in that she has a great latch so we have been able to bf really well so far-sore obv, but milk came in today so we're coming out the other side!
She feeds every 4hrs pretty much, sometimes a little more, sometimes a little less, but I am very impressed :) Anyway, speaking of feeding it is time for us now, so I will love you and leave you for a while!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Thank you for sharin your birth story with us. :hugs: You did an amazing job. Wow pushed for 20 min only that's amazing!! Glad Esme is doing so great and is bf well. Cant wait for pictures.


----------



## addie25

You know u are the laziest person ever when this is the Convo u have with ur DH
Me: I'm hungry want to get pizza?
DH: You just ate dinner 2 hours ago
ME: I would like pizza now I'm still hungry
DH: ok get dressed let's go.
ME: uhh don't think I'll be getting dressed I'm 2 tired to eat in the restaurant but I'll take the drive to pick it up with you
DH: ok but it doesn't taste as good after it sits for the ride home
ME: good point we will park and eat in the car
DH: lol ok
ME after we eat: omg I'm am the laziest person ever
DH: don't worry u just saved us money that was a smart idea we didn't have to leave a tip.

Ahahah he is so kind always thinking of ways to cheer me up.


----------



## Essie

Amazing birth story Lissy, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Crunchie

Wow lissy !!! 

What an amazing birth experience .... I really can't wait to see a pic 
And every 4 hours .... Well jel x


----------



## Crunchie

Lol lots of u mummies on at 5.30 lol x


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Lol lots of u mummies on at 5.30 lol x

Synchronised turtle feeds lol.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol lots of u mummies on at 5.30 lol x
> 
> Synchronised turtle feeds lol.Click to expand...

Ha ha ! Do you think we then have our periods at the same time  

X


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol lots of u mummies on at 5.30 lol x
> 
> Synchronised turtle feeds lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ! Do you think we then have our periods at the same time
> 
> XClick to expand...

Ha ha, possibly. Births and BFP seem to come in pairs :-k

My turtle sproglet seems to be ready to go back to sleep so I'm going to try and have a couple more hours. Hope you get back to sleep soon too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

For Trin

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR4HnHh9c9A4cyPd4ObljJWeRcNxmwtc9PwDGREKDf5sAFEBam6

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSNiIuLVYCjl0hJwyyNhMFN9d0BU6ujyRaNED7Bn_sgqh8LAKY8


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy thanks for the birth story!! Sounds like you had a good induction experience :thumbup: I can't wait to see pictures of Esme! Well done clever sausage :hugs:xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I love your new avatar, you look booooooootiful :kiss:

Have fun Sezi, enjoy the patchwork apples :munch:

CONGRATULATIONS kmteehoo! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just picked up a regular sound on the doppler but it's not the galloping horses one but a one beat whoof whoof whoof whoof whoof :shrug: And over to the right side somewhat, so maybe just a pulse of mine? :shrug:
> 
> New covers are gorge and the duvet is a winter one so really cosy, dh was asleep straight away :haha:
> 
> im sure your pulse would be 100bpm and anything higher is babies xClick to expand...

It seemed really slow so I don't think it was baby's HB. I'll leave it a week and try again when my uterus has shifted up a bit or I'll only worry!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> I must admit I have often left dh in sofa to starfish alone in bed lol x

I thought it was just me :haha: heard weird noises I did though so ended up waking him up an have him get in which annoyed me because we didn't dtd and I've missed another chance... I don't know what to do.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh yes Kmteehoo I forgot to comment and say congratulations for your daughter! Well done.


----------



## firstbaby25

Did S.Africa get beat by the Frogs then? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Did S.Africa get beat by the Frogs then? :haha:

No the aussies, so not through to semi final:nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

O no! You lot knocked us out yesterday and that was funny, I'm a league (not union) girl and there's a lot of rivalry between the two up here! 

Lissy - awesome story! Thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Did S.Africa get beat by the Frogs then? :haha:
> 
> No the aussies, so not through to semi final:nope:Click to expand...

Ohhhh a friend of mines little boy was at school and in French class they asked what do we call people from France and he replied "frogs" 
They deemed it racist and they have reported to the council ( they do this in Bromley ) 
He is so upset ( he's 7) and so is she ... She had Tried to explain earlier in the week about eating frogs legs and he got confused !


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I must admit I have often left dh in sofa to starfish alone in bed lol x
> 
> I thought it was just me :haha: heard weird noises I did though so ended up waking him up an have him get in which annoyed me because we didn't dtd and I've missed another chance... I don't know what to do.Click to expand...

Could you jiggle around naked ??? When u woke him up like


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

I have a stomach bug and feel awful :nope: Voms, diarrhoea, horrid cramps and temp

Luckily when I phoned my gynae he was in the pharmacy so he wrote a script for me which dh has gone to fetch now


----------



## firstbaby25

Jiggle around naked and have him not notice you mean? Cause yeah I sleep naked every night you know like you could look at chocolate cake everyday and only have a piece once or twice *a month*. Is there a sigh smiley??


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Any suggestions on how to ease a painful bruised back/arm/arse/leg ?
> I feel like the pain is getting worse !

Arnica pills Crunch. They work brilliantly. Or traumeel
And both safe during BF


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I hope your prescription works. T'is no good!

Anyone watch Something for the Weekend?


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to ease a painful bruised back/arm/arse/leg ?
> I feel like the pain is getting worse !
> 
> Arnica pills Crunch. They work brilliantly. Or traumeel
> And both safe during BFClick to expand...

Thank u ! Off to health shop in a while x


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Jiggle around naked and have him not notice you mean? Cause yeah I sleep naked every night you know like you could look at chocolate cake everyday and only have a piece once or twice *a month*. Is there a sigh smiley??

Oh Hun !!! Is Adam tired most of the time ??? Maybe he needs some vitamins


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I must admit I have often left dh in sofa to starfish alone in bed lol x
> 
> I thought it was just me :haha: heard weird noises I did though so ended up waking him up an have him get in which annoyed me because we didn't dtd and I've missed another chance... I don't know what to do.Click to expand...

Could you have told you you were ovulating??


----------



## addie25

I tossed and turned all night. Not 2 sure why.Maybe I am anxious for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear a heart beat and set up my CVS test.


----------



## addie25

OK I AM SO SICK OF THESE SHOTS. I DO NOT GET WHY I HAVE TO TAKE THEM. LOOK AT MY BACK THIS IS ONLY ONE SIDE OF MY BACK!! EVERY MORNING DH SAYS I HATE DOING THIS IT HURTS YOU AND I SAY I KNOW BUT YOU ARE NOT HURTING ME IT'S THE SHOT AND IT'S NORMAL FOR THAT TO HAPPEN. I CANT EVEN LOOK AT MY BACK I FEEL LIKE I AM BEING ABUSED.:cry: I THINK I HAVE TO TAKE THEM FOR ANOTHER MONTH. UGH AND NOW LOOKING AT THE PICTURE I SEE THAT TODAYS SHOT DIDN'T EVEN ALL GO IN I SEE LIQUID COMING OUT, I THINK MY BACK IS REJECTING IT BC IT HATES IT SO MUCH. I JUST HAVE TO THINK IT'S FOR THE BABY BUT I REALLY AM UPSET BY IT.


----------



## addie25

Awww Trin :hugs: Rest up and get pampered.


----------



## firstbaby25

Addis he knew we were ovulating because I installed FF on the iPad and said to him that it will be good for him to take more of an interest because my iPad has quickly become 'our' iPad! But yes anyway I got some this morning CD 16 and I :shrug: dunno when I am ovulating, might do an OPK later... 

That sucks about your shots! It is all fir the very best cause and this ninth will fly by as time has a habit of doing!


----------



## addie25

Maybe you didn't miss it. Do an opk later :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Trin, hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Jaynie if you don't know when you're o'ing you might not have missed it. Try and OPK an see want comes up. 

DH is having issues with his sister. She came to see Lyra when she was five days old and hasn't seen her since. She lives in London so not that far, an easy daytrip journey. He is upset by the fact that she doesn't seem to care about her niece. They lost their mum when they were both young (11 and 6) and are very close as a result. But she's now 18, just moved out of their foster parents house and has jus started uni. We had asked her to be godmother but now rethinking it and DH is just about at the end of his tether with her. I know she's young, and going through lots of (mostly self created) dram but it's really upsetting DH. she doesn't even text to ask how Lyra is, before she was born she was really excited but now nothing. I nearly sent her a message on fb to say i know she's got a lot going on but it's really upsetting DH, but I'm not sure I should as she may take it badly. I don't want this to ruin her relationship with him, or with Lyra but he's going to snap with her soon. Sorry to rant, just needed to put it down somewhere.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Essie - I am going to do an OPK later, have to say that TTC with him is so much better for me/us than me just TTC on my own and stuff and it was :haha: earlier he said 'shall we make a baby'?

That's a tough situation to be in for all of you - my sister is the same and she may just have the younger sister syndrome and the only time DH has noticed is when his daughter is the victim. I would get involved because I am like that I want people to know that I have done all I can. My sister fir example will get a lot more support than me from her because she won't have the time with a nipper. Families are just complicated!! I hope they are ok though :hugs: I hope they don't fall out.


----------



## TrinityMom

Fun recipe for BF moms


----------



## TrinityMom

For Molly
https://www.breastfeedingbasics.com/articles/baby-spitting-up-is-it-reflux


----------



## addie25

Essie I would leave it between him and his sister. He should call her and speak from the heart and hopefully she takes more interest.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Fun recipe for BF moms

which is me again, well trying to get it all going again so i will try and find where i can get these ingredients and bake them thanks trin x


----------



## TrinityMom

SPamming the thread with articles :blush: Love this one tho https://www.drmomma.org/2010/09/why-african-babies-dont-cry.html

"I suddenly learned the not-so-difficult secret of the joyful silence of African babies. It was a simple needs-met symbiosis that required a total suspension of ideas of what should be happening and an embracing of what was actually going on in that moment."


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all :flower:

MY LURKER IS BROKEN! KAPUT! MORT! :hissy: A water bottle leaked in my bag and it was swimming in water for a while. HOPEFULLY it will work once thoroughly dried out, but until then no more BBMs :cry:

Apart from that we had a super afternoon, my favourite kind of afternoon. We went to the farm with the goats and the gompa gomp houses in our boots and mackintoshs and it was :cloud9: We did a forest walk for kids with little tunnels for them to go through and cut-out wooden animals to spot, it was really fun and lovely damp autumn weather. Then we went to the farm shop and bought nommo veggies which are just cooking for a leek and split pea soup followed by ratatouille :munch: And I had a small bulimia on sesame snaps which they were selling at the cash desk, I NUV THEM! And honey cakes that DH bought there, but I did a BS test when I got home after my farm shop bulimia and it was 89 so not feeling too guilty:shhh:

And this morning was animal cleaning at home with Holly while Dh went cycling so all in all a lovely animaly day :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Fun recipe for BF moms
> 
> which is me again, well trying to get it all going again so i will try and find where i can get these ingredients and bake them thanks trin xClick to expand...

Ooh then you'll like this blog


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a great day B.

I'm so hungry all the time. I feel like every hour I need to eat is that normal??


----------



## Sarachka

HELLO Back from this christening, such a lovely day! How is everyone!

Lissy! thanks so much for your birth story!!!


----------



## mummyApril

ah thats lovely! i dont think il go til 17 months though :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

lovely birth story Lissy! 
Essie i would maybe leave it to DH at the moment incase he gets annoyed if she gets annoyed etc etc it can be very difficult 
B im devastated at the no lurker! i hope it fixes! airing cupboard job if you have one x


----------



## mummyApril

the girls are home and watching the bfg :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

I did an OPK and it was at the hard to tell stage. It was nearly as dark as control line so I may have just missed it or not. Guess I will have to see. 

I have visited this afternoon as I'm not in the mood for niceties with my job finishing. I'm sad about it and worried about the money situation with us having the house. I have also messed and properly set up my iPad. It's such s clever little device. I love it. I might take it to work and show them tomorrow - need top see if it's any good at looking for jobs :haha: I also did some practice revision for these mad tests for the HMRC. sighs. 

B your day sounds properly lovely. I was thinking the other day - I can't wait to have my wellies out :happydance: :wohoo:. Anyway here's to hoping for me. I might consider taking my temp again (as I can do that on my iPad) but I'll talk to him about it - enjoying the joint efforts.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all :flower:
> 
> MY LURKER IS BROKEN! KAPUT! MORT! :hissy: A water bottle leaked in my bag and it was swimming in water for a while. HOPEFULLY it will work once thoroughly dried out, but until then no more BBMs :cry:
> 
> Apart from that we had a super afternoon, my favourite kind of afternoon. We went to the farm with the goats and the gompa gomp houses in our boots and mackintoshs and it was :cloud9: We did a forest walk for kids with little tunnels for them to go through and cut-out wooden animals to spot, it was really fun and lovely damp autumn weather. Then we went to the farm shop and bought nommo veggies which are just cooking for a leek and split pea soup followed by ratatouille :munch: And I had a small bulimia on sesame snaps which they were selling at the cash desk, I NUV THEM! And honey cakes that DH bought there, but I did a BS test when I got home after my farm shop bulimia and it was 89 so not feeling too guilty:shhh:
> 
> And this morning was animal cleaning at home with Holly while Dh went cycling so all in all a lovely animaly day :thumbup:

Dead lurker??? :shock: That's AWFUL!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hold the presses! I am going to try eat something :argh:

Jaynie, I hope that's a developing opk not a waning one :thumbup:

Thank you for the birth story Lissy :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Thank you for the advice re: SIL. I talked to DH about it, suggested he has a heart to heart with her but tried to remind him she is only 18. I can see both sides, I know what I was like at 18 but I can see it is hurting DH. I want to knock their heads together and show them both they need to sort it out.


----------



## Sarachka

ooooh jaynie had fertile sexy time and a cooperative OH!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've spread the innards of my lurker out to air! [-o&lt;

Trin, poor tum tum, hope you manage to swallow and digest and evacuate normally:hugs:

Sarachka, glad you had a super time:hugs:

Essie, I shouldn't really even respond to your post about DH's sis because I'm a toughened old cynic and I say let her do what she wants and don't let it bother either of you. But I have a sis who has never come to visit me here, not for my wedding or the birth of Holly (my mum and dad and brother all came over in the car when she was 2 weeks old, as they did for my wedding, no sis:shrug:) whereas I have moved my bottom and travelled to the UK to visit all 3 of hers at the birth in hospital. So I say rub some thick anti-emotion grease on your dh and let the rebukes roll off like water off a ducks back:shrug: As I said though, me wrong person to reply :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Jaynie you had fertile sex? I misread something somewhere then, I thought you didn't! :dohh: Oooooooooooo how very exciting :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka here is a selection of hand crafted prehistoric tools, amongst them our prune!!

https://www.culture24.org.uk/asset_arena/0/43/15340/v0_master.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Thank you for the advice re: SIL. I talked to DH about it, suggested he has a heart to heart with her but tried to remind him she is only 18. I can see both sides, I know what I was like at 18 but I can see it is hurting DH. I want to knock their heads together and show them both they need to sort it out.

Oh blimey if she's only 18 I think it best to indulge her whims, she'll learn what's important as the great march of time tramples over her :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka here is a selection of hand crafted prehistoric tools, amongst them our prune!!
> 
> https://www.culture24.org.uk/asset_arena/0/43/15340/v0_master.jpg

woooo look at our lovely prune!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly has finally learnt to say 'papa' today! For months and months we've both been called 'mummy' much to dh's dismay, so today he's a proud daddy!! :smug: We weren't sure if she'd opt for 'daddy' or 'papa', since she hears me say daddy, but the boys and dh obviously say 'papa' so she's heard that much more. So sweet for my dh especially :awww:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice re: SIL. I talked to DH about it, suggested he has a heart to heart with her but tried to remind him she is only 18. I can see both sides, I know what I was like at 18 but I can see it is hurting DH. I want to knock their heads together and show them both they need to sort it out.
> 
> Oh blimey if she's only 18 I think it best to indulge her whims, she'll learn what's important as the great march of time tramples over her :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you for your other reply too B. I think DH just needs to accept she is engrossed in herself at the moment (as most of us are at 18) and she will emerge at some point and become the auntie he is hoping she'll be. It will just take time. I just dont want her to not be a part of Lyras life. I think what made him upset/frustrated was her Facebook status about being on cloud 9 watching cbeebies with her foster sisters daughter, when she hasn't asked anything about how Lyra is for weeks.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Thank you for the advice re: SIL. I talked to DH about it, suggested he has a heart to heart with her but tried to remind him she is only 18. I can see both sides, I know what I was like at 18 but I can see it is hurting DH. I want to knock their heads together and show them both they need to sort it out.

Yep, unfortunately at 18 we are essentially selfish creatures and probably not going to change much except with maturity. So hard for DH tho


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice re: SIL. I talked to DH about it, suggested he has a heart to heart with her but tried to remind him she is only 18. I can see both sides, I know what I was like at 18 but I can see it is hurting DH. I want to knock their heads together and show them both they need to sort it out.
> 
> Oh blimey if she's only 18 I think it best to indulge her whims, she'll learn what's important as the great march of time tramples over her :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your other reply too B. I think DH just needs to accept she is engrossed in herself at the moment (as most of us are at 18) and she will emerge at some point and become the auntie he is hoping she'll be. It will just take time. I just dont want her to not be a part of Lyras life. I think what made him upset/frustrated was her Facebook status about being on cloud 9 watching cbeebies with her foster sisters daughter, when she hasn't asked anything about how Lyra is for weeks.Click to expand...

Once Lyra walks and talks it will be different:thumbup: To most 18 yr olds (including me at that age) babies are just mysterious little fragile and slighty scary bundles that are the concern of their mothers :shrug: Once Lyra can run around the park rather than just want to eat and sleep and gurgle there'll be more to share between them, it will be fine :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Jaynie you had fertile sex? I misread something somewhere then, I thought you didn't! :dohh: Oooooooooooo how very exciting :happydance:

I didn't think we were gonna that's why I'm wondering if it's too late (CD16) we'll see. Hoping for Trin's luck with my OH taking charge :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles. I ate, and now the cramps are back :(
Chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night Trin, hope you feel better x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Does only take the one magic wriggler *Jaynie* :happydance:
*
Addie* your poor back!:hugs: I can't wait to see the scan results tomorrow, if it's twins or not!

I'm off to bed, after a nausea free weekend I'm feeling it back tonight, it's come on with my full stomach!

Nighty night, kisses galore for all xxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Haha Trin and I are going to bed together again :haha: 


Night trin :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's true B! It does only take one, but I am honestly struggling with positivity at the minute! 

A bit bored if truth be told, suspect I'm anxious. Dreading going to work tomorrow because it's my last day it's so hard working when you know you are being laid off :cry: but I guess it's only 8 hours... Then I'm at a conference, with my mum and on Wednesday I'm back to full time bnb and job hunting ... sighs.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all :hi: jaynie we are on the same CD :)


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> That's true B! It does only take one, but I am honestly struggling with positivity at the minute!
> 
> A bit bored if truth be told, suspect I'm anxious. Dreading going to work tomorrow because it's my last day it's so hard working when you know you are being laid off :cry: but I guess it's only 8 hours... Then I'm at a conference, with my mum and on Wednesday I'm back to full time bnb and job hunting ... sighs.

Jaynie my love ! 
That is so shit about the job .... But when one door shuts another opens !


----------



## addie25

Good nt B and Trin. Feel better Trin.

Jaynie sorry about you job. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

So I'm definitely ovulating which means a period soon gah! how weird at the thought I could get pregnant again right now scaryyy! Lol just thought I'd share that with u guys lol


----------



## mummyApril

Ok scrap that my body has just confused me :/


----------



## mummyApril

Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## addie25

Hi!!! It's been a very quiet day and night.


----------



## Essie

No one else is online, I hope this means eveyone is sleeping well and all the turtle bebes are sleeping soundly.


----------



## Essie

Just seen beautiful Esme pics on facebook :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh essie .... Is she just delicious ???

I have had 1am ..... 3 and now .... Sleep is a distant memory lol x. 
At least these days she goes back to sleep quicker


----------



## poas

A few pics, hope everyone is doing ok? My milk seems to have come in a little too much-can anyone explain how the cabbage compress works or (Trin :) ) any other solutions? I refuse to be beaten, but my boobs are throbbing!!
 



Attached Files:







045.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6









028.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5









029.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6









013.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 7









019.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummyApril

goood morning everyone! James woke up once at half 2 so had a lovely sleep :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

I'm at home today - midwife's orders. My stomach is still a bit crampy, but I took a Maxolon at 6am and then went back to bed so the nausea is ok

I'm waiting for the built in cupboard people to come :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

lovely pics essie, she is sooooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Lissy, put a whole cabbage in the fridge and peel off 2 leaves. Put one leaf in each bra cup and leave them there until they get warm, then replace. Also warm facecloths and gentle massage to relieve the pressure :thumbup:

EDIT: She is BEAUTIFUL :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

No mw appointment for me today - she did an induction this weekend and was out for 26 hours and her daughter is visiting her til tomorrow so it's moved to Friday. It's ok. I wasn't looking forward to a long drive today


----------



## Sarachka

have to go give a statement to the police after work about psycho :-S


----------



## poas

Thankyou Trin, I will go as soon as my mum wakes to take me :) 
Sarachka I don't know whats been going on but hope you are ok x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning - I can not remember what longer than 3 hours sleep feels like ? 
Is it good ? X 

Lissy - she is so bootiful xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> have to go give a statement to the police after work about psycho :-S

I hope this puts an end to it. SUCH a crap situation. Good luck with work today


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!! :wave:

Sorry I've been a smidge quiet...bit of a sad weekend for us but onwards and upwards :thumbup:

Addie....GOOD LUCK today and I so hope you hear the news you want to :happydance:

Lissy...thanks so much for your fab birth story and your beautiful new daughter is simply gorgeous :cloud9: Well done and congratulations:hugs:

Trin...hope you feel properly better very soon m'love :hugs:

Sezi...I sincerely hope the police put an end to this horrible situation once and for all...nasty :nope:

Crunchie...I promise it won't be much longer before you get to remember what more than 3 hours sleep feels like..honest my lovely :kiss:

April..glad you had a lovely sleep :thumbup:

Ooooh crying baby...more later....happy Mondays all :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks all - I feel I told you about my job but nobody noticed! I was all dejected on Friday when nobody commented! :haha: trying to be a grown up and face my last day instead of phoning in sick! 

Lissy seen some gorgeous photos. Hope the cabbage works, congrats again! 

I want to play on my iPad all day! But I can't take it to work there is no point! 

Kit hope you are ok. :hugs:

Newbs. I knew we were on the same CD because the gods conspired when you got your :af:! I might do another OPK later and see what my nearly there OPK was :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> A few pics, hope everyone is doing ok? My milk seems to have come in a little too much-can anyone explain how the cabbage compress works or (Trin :) ) any other solutions? I refuse to be beaten, but my boobs are throbbing!!


:cloud9:what a sweet little pudding lissy:hugs:

sorry about the bb's hun:kiss:

go get some cabbage lovely :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> have to go give a statement to the police after work about psycho :-S

sarah i hope it gets sorted out today and that work are all ok etc let us know what they say :hugs:

Beffany NOOOO why you break your lurker:cry:

sounds like a delightful day yesterday and :happydance: for Holly saying ''papa'':cloud9:cant wait for Nates first words (ages yet!!) and obviously it will be ''mummy'':haha:

Trin im sad your are feeling under the weather gorgeous:hugs:, but yay for the ''built in cupboard'' getting started:thumbup:

Addie what time is the scan lovely? cant wait im super excited for you:kiss:

crunch nuv the pics of lauren on your FB:cloud9:

i must try to devote more turtle time this week :coffee:
i have HV today 12.30, some ebay parcels to post & want to go the gym too mehhh:shrug:

april whats going on with the ''O'' and ''af'' situation?? i is confused:shrug::dohh:


Hope you all have good mondays:kiss:

ps jaynie welcome back to daytime bnb:happydance:


----------



## Essie

Good morning!

Trin, glad the mw has prescribed a resting day. I hope you feel better soon.

Sarah, I hope the police put an end to this nasty situation. Hope work are being supportive.

Lissy, Esme is so beautiful :cloud9: Hope you're enjoying lots of snuggly mummy-baby time.

Addie good luck for your scan. Can't wait to find out how many beans you've got, what time are you going?

Jaynie, I'm sorry about the situation with your job. My Granny used to say "what's for you won't go past you" (I think Kit has a similar saying :-k) and i truely believe something better is waiting just around the corner for you :) Plus it means more Jaynie BnB time :thumbup:

I've got a friend from work coming over for a cuppa and a catch up this morning. DH will be home at half one (he's on winter hours now so if he starts at half 6 he can finish at half 1 :thumbup: ) so we've got the whole afternoon to do something, although not sure what yet.

Hope you all have happy Mondays :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning!:flower:

Hey *Jaynie*! I have information absorbtion problems at the moment, not only did I think you didn't have fertile sex but I didn't know about your job either :nope: As Crunch says, new door and all that :thumbup: I do know you have an Ipad though, and that's cool! A new Apple shop has opened in my local shopping centre and I was playing with them the other day and much as I dislike Iphones I think the Ipads are groovy, apart from the name which reminds me of sanitary wear.
*
Lissy * Esme is absolutely beautiful, and thanks for posting here so the facebook phobics such as myself can see her! :hugs: Hope smelly cabbage bra helps with initial milk overflow!! 

I slept about 10hrs last night which was highly lazy of me :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The Lurker will give me a white screen this morning, and that's all :cry:

*Sarachka* glad you're taking action :thumbup: 

I believe Addie's scan is around the same time as Cassie's, 2pm ish English time (and Cassie possibly at 2.40? :shrug:) 

I'm betting 2 beans :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Jaynie, I'm sorry about the situation with your job. My Granny used to say "what's for you won't go past you" (I think Kit has a similar saying :-k) and i truely believe something better is waiting just around the corner for you :) Plus it means more Jaynie BnB time :thumbup:

Kit does have a similar saying and I don't agree with it because she said it the day my no 15 bus failed to stop at my bus stop: despite being for me, it went past me :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

klklftojojjjhjkjkjkkkkkkkknhuhhhhfhfff hfwxfh fffjffjffffdffjfjjjffjfjfffgkkkkkffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff,,,,dddd,d,kckckdlwlDdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd;;ddddlllllllldlldddddddddddddddddllllllllllllllllllllllllldlllllllllddddddddlldddddddddldddddddddlddddddddddddddddddl"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""s"""""""'qqedwdd!!!lddddlddddddldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddldlldqlldldqlldqDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDQDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDQlllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly wrote that last post :awww:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> klklftojojjjhjkjkjkkkkkkkknhuhhhhfhfff hfwxfh fffjffjffffdffjfjjjffjfjfffgkkkkkffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff,,,,dddd,d,kckckdlwlDdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd;;ddddlllllllldlldddddddddddddddddllllllllllllllllllllllllldlllllllllddddddddlldddddddddldddddddddlddddddddddddddddddl"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""s"""""""'qqedwdd!!!lddddlddddddldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddldlldqlldldqlldqDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDQDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDQlllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

I knew u would make sense eventually


----------



## babyhopes2010

just woke up and im starving! :hissy:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie, I'm sorry about the situation with your job. My Granny used to say "what's for you won't go past you" (I think Kit has a similar saying :-k) and i truely believe something better is waiting just around the corner for you :) Plus it means more Jaynie BnB time :thumbup:
> 
> Kit does have a similar saying and I don't agree with it because she said it the day my no 15 bus failed to stop at my bus stop: despite being for me, it went past me :growlmad:Click to expand...

:haha: Clearly there were better buses for you than that number 15 bus!


----------



## babyhopes2010

35 FRICKIN WEEKS ! WOW THIS FEELS LIKE A MILESTONE :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I believe Addie's scan is around the same time as Cassie's, 2pm ish English time (and Cassie possibly at 2.40? :shrug:)
> 
> I'm betting 2 beans :happydance:

I thought Cassie had her scan today too but I wasn't sure. 

I'm guessing 2 beans for Addie. I'm on the fence on boy/girl for Cassie though, I want to say boy, but I automatically think girl but that may be because I associate Cassie with her pink posts :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9PdeZGWiek&feature=player_detailpage

They just don't make them like they used to!! Holly loves this sketch! Look how funny the original Bungle is! :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> They just don't make them like they used to!! Holly loves this sketch! Look how funny the original Bungle is! :haha:

Well of course a plate is plate shaped :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I believe Addie's scan is around the same time as Cassie's, 2pm ish English time (and Cassie possibly at 2.40? :shrug:)
> 
> I'm betting 2 beans :happydance:
> 
> I thought Cassie had her scan today too but I wasn't sure.
> 
> I'm guessing 2 beans for Addie. I'm on the fence on boy/girl for Cassie though, I want to say boy, but I automatically think girl but that may be because I associate Cassie with her pink posts :-kClick to expand...

Ooo yes Cassie's gender! She did say she has a penis in her but I think it's a girl but I'm always wrong on gender guesses!!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> They just don't make them like they used to!! Holly loves this sketch! Look how funny the original Bungle is! :haha:
> 
> Well of course a plate is plate shaped :haha:Click to expand...

Holly and I are going to draw round a plate today:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

i have a very unhappy boy this morning we have tried everything gripe water, boiled water, cuddles,playtime,tummy time,cuddles again, calpol, more water ,sleep, cuddles

umm what is wrong little man ;-(


----------



## new mummy2010

have had the hair drier on the lurker?


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> 35 FRICKIN WEEKS ! WOW THIS FEELS LIKE A MILESTONE :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Only 2 more weeks and you can breath a sigh of relief that the baking is done:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> have had the hair drier on the lurker?

No hadn't though of that! I'll try it! It just gave me a white screen for a few seconds again and died, lots of condensation on the screen too:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> i have a very unhappy boy this morning we have tried everything gripe water, boiled water, cuddles,playtime,tummy time,cuddles again, calpol, more water ,sleep, cuddles
> 
> umm what is wrong little man ;-(

Monday morning:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Good moooning aunties :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01670-20111010-0804.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> A few pics, hope everyone is doing ok? My milk seems to have come in a little too much-can anyone explain how the cabbage compress works or (Trin :) ) any other solutions? I refuse to be beaten, but my boobs are throbbing!!
> 
> 
> :cloud9:what a sweet little pudding lissy:hugs:
> 
> sorry about the bb's hun:kiss:
> 
> go get some cabbage lovely :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> have to go give a statement to the police after work about psycho :-SClick to expand...
> 
> sarah i hope it gets sorted out today and that work are all ok etc let us know what they say :hugs:
> 
> Beffany NOOOO why you break your lurker:cry:
> 
> sounds like a delightful day yesterday and :happydance: for Holly saying ''papa'':cloud9:cant wait for Nates first words (ages yet!!) and obviously it will be ''mummy'':haha:
> 
> Trin im sad your are feeling under the weather gorgeous:hugs:, but yay for the ''built in cupboard'' getting started:thumbup:
> 
> Addie what time is the scan lovely? cant wait im super excited for you:kiss:
> 
> crunch nuv the pics of lauren on your FB:cloud9:
> 
> i must try to devote more turtle time this week :coffee:
> i have HV today 12.30, some ebay parcels to post & want to go the gym too mehhh:shrug:
> 
> april whats going on with the ''O'' and ''af'' situation?? i is confused:shrug::dohh:
> 
> 
> Hope you all have good mondays:kiss:
> 
> ps jaynie welcome back to daytime bnb:happydance:Click to expand...

hey hun, well i had cm that i get when ovulating and just after i posted about me ovulating i had a bit of pink but nothing else :/ so maybe its on its way :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie im sorry i missed your post on Friday! i hope youre ok! least we get you back on bnb lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Kit im sorry youve had a poo weekend i hope you feel happier soon, Pepsi is in kitty heaven eating loads of chicken! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

hope you start feeling better Trin it must be so horrible havin a tummy bug and pregnant! cant imagine x


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Trin, glad the mw has prescribed a resting day. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Sarah, I hope the police put an end to this nasty situation. Hope work are being supportive.
> 
> Lissy, Esme is so beautiful :cloud9: Hope you're enjoying lots of snuggly mummy-baby time.
> 
> Addie good luck for your scan. Can't wait to find out how many beans you've got, what time are you going?
> 
> Jaynie, I'm sorry about the situation with your job. My Granny used to say "what's for you won't go past you" (I think Kit has a similar saying :-k) and i truely believe something better is waiting just around the corner for you :) Plus it means more Jaynie BnB time :thumbup:
> 
> I've got a friend from work coming over for a cuppa and a catch up this morning. DH will be home at half one (he's on winter hours now so if he starts at half 6 he can finish at half 1 :thumbup: ) so we've got the whole afternoon to do something, although not sure what yet.
> 
> Hope you all have happy Mondays :flower:

enjoy your cuppa catch up x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> The Lurker will give me a white screen this morning, and that's all :cry:
> 
> *Sarachka* glad you're taking action :thumbup:
> 
> I believe Addie's scan is around the same time as Cassie's, 2pm ish English time (and Cassie possibly at 2.40? :shrug:)
> 
> I'm betting 2 beans :happydance:

do you have insurance! you will HAVE to get a new one!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> klklftojojjjhjkjkjkkkkkkkknhuhhhhfhfff hfwxfh fffjffjffffdffjfjjjffjfjfffgkkkkkffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff,,,,dddd,d,kckckdlwlDdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd;;ddddlllllllldlldddddddddddddddddllllllllllllllllllllllllldlllllllllddddddddlldddddddddldddddddddlddddddddddddddddddl"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""s"""""""'qqedwdd!!!lddddlddddddldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddldlldqlldldqlldqDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDQDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDQlllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

hello Holly, lots of huggles sweetie x (i know you cant read but mummy can lol)


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> klklftojojjjhjkjkjkkkkkkkknhuhhhhfhfff hfwxfh fffjffjffffdffjfjjjffjfjfffgkkkkkffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff,,,,dddd,d,kckckdlwlDdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd;;ddddlllllllldlldddddddddddddddddllllllllllllllllllllllllldlllllllllddddddddlldddddddddldddddddddlddddddddddddddddddl"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""s"""""""'qqedwdd!!!lddddlddddddldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddldlldqlldldqlldqDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDQDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDQlllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
> 
> I knew u would make sense eventuallyClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> i have a very unhappy boy this morning we have tried everything gripe water, boiled water, cuddles,playtime,tummy time,cuddles again, calpol, more water ,sleep, cuddles
> 
> umm what is wrong little man ;-(

oh no poor lil man, do you think he could be over tired? James gets grouchy when hes over tired, maybe a walk in the pram? :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly wrote that last post :awww:

Starting her young I see :thumbup: By the time she's of fertile age she will be the new DrHollyMunkie, taking over where her mum left off, oracle to all ttcers :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I believe Addie's scan is around the same time as Cassie's, 2pm ish English time (and Cassie possibly at 2.40? :shrug:)
> 
> I'm betting 2 beans :happydance:
> 
> I thought Cassie had her scan today too but I wasn't sure.
> 
> I'm guessing 2 beans for Addie. I'm on the fence on boy/girl for Cassie though, I want to say boy, but I automatically think girl but that may be because I associate Cassie with her pink posts :-kClick to expand...

I'm saying 2 beans for Addie and boy for Cassie :happydance:

watch me be wrong on both counts :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i predict from Cassies scan girl from the skull and Addie is definitely having twins!
on the subject of babies i saw 2 cars today both with the last 3 on the number plate being BFP maybe this is a sign for newbie and Jaynies BFP's (or im just looking into this ttc thing too much lol)


----------



## mummyApril

its sooo windy here its goin to be a good washing day, although i forgot to buy more pegs which has annoyed me! im on a mission!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> They just don't make them like they used to!! Holly loves this sketch! Look how funny the original Bungle is! :haha:

Bungle's head is ever so slightly out of proportion :haha: Reminds me why I find people dressed up as animals creepy :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Jaynie!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RdSZu76gXtE/SaW4A24amUI/AAAAAAAAAvo/2HA7aCY27Lc/s400/out+of+work.card2up.png


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Trin, glad the mw has prescribed a resting day. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Sarah, I hope the police put an end to this nasty situation. Hope work are being supportive.
> 
> Lissy, Esme is so beautiful :cloud9: Hope you're enjoying lots of snuggly mummy-baby time.
> 
> Addie good luck for your scan. Can't wait to find out how many beans you've got, what time are you going?
> 
> Jaynie, I'm sorry about the situation with your job. My Granny used to say "what's for you won't go past you" (I think Kit has a similar saying :-k) and i truely believe something better is waiting just around the corner for you :) Plus it means more Jaynie BnB time :thumbup:
> 
> I've got a friend from work coming over for a cuppa and a catch up this morning. DH will be home at half one (he's on winter hours now so if he starts at half 6 he can finish at half 1 :thumbup: ) so we've got the whole afternoon to do something, although not sure what yet.
> 
> Hope you all have happy Mondays :flower:

Thanks Essie - I know that in the long run something better will come up and I am a positive person in the main but well, I need money now and I hate that this leaves Adam as the one with the money - it could be that it is his chance to shine and also it could be that he gets us evicted! :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning!:flower:
> 
> Hey *Jaynie*! I have information absorbtion problems at the moment, not only did I think you didn't have fertile sex but I didn't know about your job either :nope: As Crunch says, new door and all that :thumbup: I do know you have an Ipad though, and that's cool! A new Apple shop has opened in my local shopping centre and I was playing with them the other day and much as I dislike Iphones I think the Ipads are groovy, apart from the name which reminds me of sanitary wear.
> *
> Lissy * Esme is absolutely beautiful, and thanks for posting here so the facebook phobics such as myself can see her! :hugs: Hope smelly cabbage bra helps with initial milk overflow!!
> 
> I slept about 10hrs last night which was highly lazy of me :sleep:

It's true I tell ya, all of it. The job, the :sex:, the :book::comp: (iPad) and actually hadn't thought about the name resembling toiletries!! :haha: 

I will be fine, I just am so miserable and under confident when I don't contribute in any way! I hope that something better (like motherhood) is in fact waiting for me.... Alas, either way I will not die from it and I must resolve to make the most of a bad situation i.e. meetings with friends and whatnot.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i predict from Cassies scan girl from the skull and Addie is definitely having twins!
> on the subject of babies i saw 2 cars today both with the last 3 on the number plate being BFP maybe this is a sign for newbie and Jaynies BFP's (or im just looking into this ttc thing too much lol)

I'm always seeing number plates with TTC or BFP or BFN or CM :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Jaynie!
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RdSZu76gXtE/SaW4A24amUI/AAAAAAAAAvo/2HA7aCY27Lc/s400/out+of+work.card2up.png

Adam was getting jealous about that this morning. Saying that I wil be sleepign. Jeez because he's so lazy and uninterested that means he attributes me with them and he was griping that soon, he will have to go out to work and I will get to stay in bed. You know because that;s what I will clearly do. Be dead lazy and just rely on my mum finding me a job... :-k can't think of anyone else who did that (adam :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm feeling a bit Jane Austen again today, light headed despite having eaten


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly wrote that last post :awww:
> 
> Starting her young I see :thumbup: By the time she's of fertile age she will be the new DrHollyMunkie, taking over where her mum left off, oracle to all ttcers :haha:Click to expand...

Yep, by the time she's 3 she'll be taking over some of my BnB shifts and answering some of your questions on my behalf. Today, after we have drawn round a plate, we are going to learn 'smileys' which she omitted in that first post of hers :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> its sooo windy here its goin to be a good washing day, although i forgot to buy more pegs which has annoyed me! im on a mission!

You want to go kite flying then, not washing!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> They just don't make them like they used to!! Holly loves this sketch! Look how funny the original Bungle is! :haha:
> 
> Bungle's head is ever so slightly out of proportion :haha: Reminds me why I find people dressed up as animals creepy :argh:Click to expand...

*Bungle IS NOT a person dressed up as an animal!! He's Bungle THE BEAR!! He's a real bear and don't try to tell me otherwise *


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> its sooo windy here its goin to be a good washing day, although i forgot to buy more pegs which has annoyed me! im on a mission!
> 
> You want to go kite flying then, not washing!!:happydance:Click to expand...

i really want a kite! but it is probably definitely too windy and i will be air lifted lol, my washing basket with washing in it just flew away!


----------



## mummyApril

as if its 11 already!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> as if its 11 already!

I know I just couldn't believe it when I saw it's lunchtime here! No wonder I'm feeling woosy!:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

B, thats what i have done in the past with wet phones good luck and clever holly posting !!

April i see now umm maybe she is on her return who knows..........i think he wants to poo to be honest not that he is constipated or anything he just takes forever to build it up and get it out bless him poor sausage 

umm i may go peg out my washing worried about it blowing away though eekkk


----------



## new mummy2010

looking very pretty in your avater April by the way hun


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Hayley :) 
i desperately need a hair cut but i dont know what to have or what colour to go!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm having a cheap student cut on Thursday because I haven't had hair done for months. B have you eaten? I don't want you to collapse on us :haha:

I *think* i've changed my avatar.


----------



## mummyApril

i cant see your avatar lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I have manged to change it to nothing and that's how it'll stay until SKY decide to put my internet on!!


----------



## cassie04

Hi girlies!


I am on countdown to my 20 week scan!!!!!!!!

I must have woke up 20 million times in the night and was up at 7.30am with excitement :dohh:

2 1/2 hours left untill i know if i am having a boy or a girl!:happydance:

April your looking beautiful in your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im going to wash my hair and have a catch up while eating some lunch!

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH! eeekkk!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> 
> I am on countdown to my 20 week scan!!!!!!!!
> 
> I must have woke up 20 million times in the night and was up at 7.30am with excitement :dohh:
> 
> 2 1/2 hours left untill i know if i am having a boy or a girl!:happydance:
> 
> April your looking beautiful in your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im going to wash my hair and have a catch up while eating some lunch!
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH! eeekkk!

ah thankyou hun 
i think were all just as excited! lol


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I think I have manged to change it to nothing and that's how it'll stay until SKY decide to put my internet on!!

have they seriously not sorted it out yet? when was your connection date?


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I have manged to change it to nothing and that's how it'll stay until SKY decide to put my internet on!!
> 
> have they seriously not sorted it out yet? when was your connection date?Click to expand...

Well.... They didn't give us a date and the woman who I rang when I said I haven't been given a date - didn't bother to chack and said it was the 26th September. So we waited, if she'd have checked she'd have seen that the order wasn't being processed. Now we have to wait until Monday, the 17th October, this is 43 days after we ordered it and the stuff you hear about it just being the cable they switch etc etc. :nope: NOT HAPPY! 

Found another DWP job in procurement. I just want some (good) money :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

THANKYOU MUNKIE FOR MR NATES PRESSIE ITS TOTALLY AMAZING :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> thankyou Hayley :)
> i desperately need a hair cut but i dont know what to have or what colour to go!

maybe a deep red :shrug:i think it looks lovely anyhow

:happydance:yay cassie for scan exciting stuff today


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I have manged to change it to nothing and that's how it'll stay until SKY decide to put my internet on!!
> 
> have they seriously not sorted it out yet? when was your connection date?Click to expand...
> 
> Well.... They didn't give us a date and the woman who I rang when I said I haven't been given a date - didn't bother to chack and said it was the 26th September. So we waited, if she'd have checked she'd have seen that the order wasn't being processed. Now we have to wait until Monday, the 17th October, this is 43 days after we ordered it and the stuff you hear about it just being the cable they switch etc etc. :nope: NOT HAPPY!
> 
> Found another DWP job in procurement. I just want some (good) money :cry:Click to expand...

thats terrible! id go balistic and say you want first months free!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> THANKYOU MUNKIE FOR MR NATES PRESSIE ITS TOTALLY AMAZEING :cloud9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 277885
> 
> 
> View attachment 277887
> 
> 
> View attachment 277888
> 
> 
> View attachment 277889
> 
> 
> View attachment 277890

omg thats amazing!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Hayley :)
> i desperately need a hair cut but i dont know what to have or what colour to go!
> 
> maybe a deep red :shrug:i think it looks lovely anyhow
> 
> :happydance:yay cassie for scan exciting stuff todayClick to expand...

i def think a red not sure what shade i was dark red before not sure i liked it.....
i think brighter than this....
 



Attached Files:







17138_280345297657_624932657_4392921_763647_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Crunchie

Yay cassie how exciting xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

FOR AUNTIE SEZI I NUV MY TURTLE TOP YOU SENT ME:cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I have manged to change it to nothing and that's how it'll stay until SKY decide to put my internet on!!
> 
> have they seriously not sorted it out yet? when was your connection date?Click to expand...
> 
> Well.... They didn't give us a date and the woman who I rang when I said I haven't been given a date - didn't bother to chack and said it was the 26th September. So we waited, if she'd have checked she'd have seen that the order wasn't being processed. Now we have to wait until Monday, the 17th October, this is 43 days after we ordered it and the stuff you hear about it just being the cable they switch etc etc. :nope: NOT HAPPY!
> 
> Found another DWP job in procurement. I just want some (good) money :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> thats terrible! id go balistic and say you want first months free!Click to expand...

This is where they pulled a fast one, when you spend £80 a month on SKY they give you the internet free and they 'don't have a complaints' department so we just get told that it's 'free' (clearly it's not!) and that there is nothing that can be done about it. They have been crap, systematically lied to us about all sorts and then fobbed us off :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Such a clever Munkie we have in our midsts :amartass:

I have workmen trapsing through my house. And they are playing terrible R&B on their cellphones in the room where they are putting the cupboard in. Driving me nuts :wacko:

I just received a final demand letter from an attorney. I didn't recognise the name on the demand so I phoned them and it's from a dr from when Tarq was in hospital with measels last year April! I paid a R12 000 deposit and I paid the paediatrician R3 000 so I have no idea who this is from. And I haven't received any accounts and I got a refund for the balance from the hospital so I don't know what they are on about :shrug: Horrid tho because they are threatening to send a summons :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I seem to have to do so much housework just to make my house basically hygenic, and can never seem to get past level 1 of house sparkle :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay It arrived Hayley!! Glad you and Nate like it! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> A few pics, hope everyone is doing ok? My milk seems to have come in a little too much-can anyone explain how the cabbage compress works or (Trin :) ) any other solutions? I refuse to be beaten, but my boobs are throbbing!!




mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> THANKYOU MUNKIE FOR MR NATES PRESSIE ITS TOTALLY AMAZEING :cloud9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 277885
> 
> 
> View attachment 277887
> 
> 
> View attachment 277888
> 
> 
> View attachment 277889
> 
> 
> View attachment 277890
> 
> 
> omg thats amazing!Click to expand...

Wowowowowoowwowow that is amazing!!:happydance:

Esme is just beautiful!!:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

April yes a much brighter red would really suit you i think

Trin thats pooey i hope you get it sorted letters like that are scary even if they are sortable, are you not an r&b fan then Trin lol


----------



## addie25

Good morning ladies. I am tired I have been waking up every hour or so all night. This has been going on a few days and I'm no sure why. :shrug: My scan is at 9:45am my time so 2:45 for you ladies. They said to expect a wait I hope it's not long I can't wait!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really want to talk about April's hair colour but I feel sick now I've had lunch and Holly is off for a nap so I think I'll catch a moment to lie down too. I'm rather glad I feel sick though because I woke up with my wobble hat on today :fool: 

I'll be back.......https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif


----------



## addie25

Rest up B :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I seem to have to do so much housework just to make my house basically hygenic, and can never seem to get past level 1 of house sparkle :nope:

This happens to me with us both out of the house (your equivalent - Holly) when we do have time to do the house we have to do the basics, 'kitchen floor' 'toilet' 'sinks' 'bins' 'brushing up' meanwhile my poor windows and sills and skirting boards and walls are going without :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley - where are the photos of my gift :cry:


----------



## cassie04

lovely gifts girlies! :thumbup:

My bladder is so full! i darent pee for the scan!

Have i missed much over the weekend? Has Luna been back on :shrug: is she ok does anyone know?!?1 I kept thinking of her and little Rhyko over the weekend!


----------



## Essie

So much chatter this morning! Lots of lovely turtle baby pictures :cloud9:

Jaynie, Sky seem to be screwing you around. We wanted to get our phone line through sky as it'd work out cheaper but they quoted a months wait to install it so we just stuck with BT instead.

April, I think a red would look good on you. 

Cassie and Addie I'm excited for your scans. Only an hour or so to go for you both.

My friend has just left, we had a good catch up and discussed how quickly downhill work is going. Hope everyone is having an okay Monday so far.


----------



## LunaLady

cassie04 said:


> lovely gifts girlies! :thumbup:
> 
> My bladder is so full! i darent pee for the scan!
> 
> Have i missed much over the weekend? Has Luna been back on :shrug: is she ok does anyone know?!?1 I kept thinking of her and little Rhyko over the weekend!

:hugs: Thank you, Cassie - that is so sweet :hugs:

I am here, doing okay.

I'm so excited for you scan!! I can't wait to see what you'll be having! :dance:

I think GIRL! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Such cute baby turtle pictures to look at this morning! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So much for my nap, Holly's been doing artwork on the walls again and I still didn't catch her red handed!! I'll have to set a trap tomorrow, leave her unattended with a crayon so I can catch her at it to tell her it's not allowed:haha: I tried explaining after the event just now and she went from grinning pride to being a bit sheepish, and her face was so funny I had to take some sneaky shots to show dh tonight, and you guys will love them too!! The first pic is when I first led her to the scene of the crime and she looked so delighted with herself, but cheeky with it. It doesn't show in the pic but there's blue crayon scribbled all along the corridor wall! By the end of the explanation she understood it's naughty, I think, but first she gave me the full tour of all her pictures and pointed out key compositional features :awww: If I had it my way I'd give her that wall as her artistic expression zone but I think dh would be a bit cross with me!!
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









027.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









028.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Little Holly! Bless her - look at that face :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Luna! :hi: I'm with team pink for Cassie too :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Oh, Little Holly! Bless her - look at that face :awww:

She pulled some amazing 'butter wouldn't melt' faces, but I had to put the camera away to look like I was serious :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off for that lie down now, feeling highly queasy today...


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> lovely gifts girlies! :thumbup:
> 
> My bladder is so full! i darent pee for the scan!
> 
> Have i missed much over the weekend? Has Luna been back on :shrug: is she ok does anyone know?!?1 I kept thinking of her and little Rhyko over the weekend!
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thank you, Cassie - that is so sweet :hugs:
> 
> I am here, doing okay.
> 
> I'm so excited for you scan!! I can't wait to see what you'll be having! :dance:
> 
> I think GIRL! :thumbup:Click to expand...

awwww hi Luna! its soooo lovely to hear from you! and you seem to be better in yourself? :shrug: How are you? did you manage to speak to anybody about your worries my love? :shrug:and how is that gorgeous son of yours!!!!!??!!!! :hugs:



*I deffo think BOY!!!!!!*


----------



## Crunchie

I Think boy !!?


----------



## cassie04

Right im off for my scan! eeeek!


Thought i would put up some photos from the weekend we went out for daves bday!

BE BACK ON SOON! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 6









018.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LunaLady

You look gorgeous, Cassie!!! :kiss:

Have fun at the scan!! Can't wait to hear! Hopefully when I wake up again there will be news of :pink: or :blue:!!


----------



## firstbaby25

OOOOH!! Cassie - good luck - I don't know what to think but I am going to say :pink: 

I'm sure either way is fine :haha: they are lovely photos too :thumbup: :wohoo: 

I have asked to go early today and they are letting me I am working a conference with my mum tomorrow and need to be on the train at 7 so it's a great help plus I don't really want to be here - think it may be one of the worst days of my life!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> OOOOH!! Cassie - good luck - I don't know what to think but I am going to say :pink:
> 
> I'm sure either way is fine :haha: they are lovely photos too :thumbup: :wohoo:
> 
> I have asked to go early today and they are letting me I am working a conference with my mum tomorrow and need to be on the train at 7 so it's a great help plus I don't really want to be here - think it may be one of the worst days of my life!

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie i say boy :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh and addie twins ;)


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Luna! :hi: I'm with team pink for Cassie too :thumbup:

me too.https://designcritiques.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/victorias-secret-pink-love.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> April yes a much brighter red would really suit you i think
> 
> Trin thats pooey i hope you get it sorted letters like that are scary even if they are sortable, are you not an r&b fan then Trin lol

Ummm.....NO!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley - where are the photos of my gift :cry:

hey jayniekins i had them ready to send on before and because my camera batteries died i took some more on my phone and for some reason my email has stopped working :shrug: so i tried and tried 100's of times to send them to my self on laptop from blackberry but they wouldnt go, then realized its cos email has turned off on phone :shrug:it did send me some gobblediegook about resetting passwords the other day but i just thought it was crap obviously not:wacko:

Tell you what chicka i will bbm them to our Trinlin and see if ahe will post them up failing that you will have to wait whilst camera charges again sorry bird:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> So much for my nap, Holly's been doing artwork on the walls again and I still didn't catch her red handed!! I'll have to set a trap tomorrow, leave her unattended with a crayon so I can catch her at it to tell her it's not allowed:haha: I tried explaining after the event just now and she went from grinning pride to being a bit sheepish, and her face was so funny I had to take some sneaky shots to show dh tonight, and you guys will love them too!! The first pic is when I first led her to the scene of the crime and she looked so delighted with herself, but cheeky with it. It doesn't show in the pic but there's blue crayon scribbled all along the corridor wall! By the end of the explanation she understood it's naughty, I think, but first she gave me the full tour of all her pictures and pointed out key compositional features :awww: If I had it my way I'd give her that wall as her artistic expression zone but I think dh would be a bit cross with me!!

What about painting a section of the wall in her room with chalk board paint and then she can draw with chalk there?


----------



## Crunchie

oh blimey - all this waiting is killing me


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I seem to have to do so much housework just to make my house basically hygenic, and can never seem to get past level 1 of house sparkle :nope:
> 
> This happens to me with us both out of the house (your equivalent - Holly) when we do have time to do the house we have to do the basics, 'kitchen floor' 'toilet' 'sinks' 'bins' 'brushing up' meanwhile my poor windows and sills and skirting boards and walls are going without :nope:Click to expand...

dont talk to me about windows! mine are sooo neglected :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOH!! Cassie - good luck - I don't know what to think but I am going to say :pink:
> 
> I'm sure either way is fine :haha: they are lovely photos too :thumbup: :wohoo:
> 
> I have asked to go early today and they are letting me I am working a conference with my mum tomorrow and need to be on the train at 7 so it's a great help plus I don't really want to be here - think it may be one of the worst days of my life!
> 
> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :hugs:Click to expand...

It's just pants I have no reason/motivation to be here never mind finish all my work off :nope: at least I won't have to pretend for much longer - just one and a half hours to go!


----------



## firstbaby25

I must admit the suspense is killing me too!!


----------



## mummyApril

its soooo exciting! i have to go and get the girls in 10 minutes! but il have my lurker

B Holly is such a cutie i really could eat her cheeks! 

James wont stop smiling at me :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

i cant reset my bb email account and my pics wont send to trin whats wrong with the lurker?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I believe Addie's scan is around the same time as Cassie's, 2pm ish English time (and Cassie possibly at 2.40? :shrug:)
> 
> I'm betting 2 beans :happydance:
> 
> I thought Cassie had her scan today too but I wasn't sure.
> 
> I'm guessing 2 beans for Addie. I'm on the fence on boy/girl for Cassie though, I want to say boy, but I automatically think girl but that may be because I associate Cassie with her pink posts :-kClick to expand...

i think that's why i said girl too! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So much for my nap, Holly's been doing artwork on the walls again and I still didn't catch her red handed!! I'll have to set a trap tomorrow, leave her unattended with a crayon so I can catch her at it to tell her it's not allowed:haha: I tried explaining after the event just now and she went from grinning pride to being a bit sheepish, and her face was so funny I had to take some sneaky shots to show dh tonight, and you guys will love them too!! The first pic is when I first led her to the scene of the crime and she looked so delighted with herself, but cheeky with it. It doesn't show in the pic but there's blue crayon scribbled all along the corridor wall! By the end of the explanation she understood it's naughty, I think, but first she gave me the full tour of all her pictures and pointed out key compositional features :awww: If I had it my way I'd give her that wall as her artistic expression zone but I think dh would be a bit cross with me!!
> 
> What about painting a section of the wall in her room with chalk board paint and then she can draw with chalk there?Click to expand...

There's not really a clear enough section of her wall in her room, too much furniture and the attic eaves (plus I don't think she'd respect the boundaries of the square!:wacko:) but I have a large piece of plywood, about 2m X 2m in the garage which I might chalk board one side and emulsion the other and have leaning in the hall for daytime scribbling! I do have tons of chalk board paint in the garage too from making a kitchen one. BUT Holly is a pickle really because she does have one of those double sided chalk/whiteboard easels that she likes scribbling on (it was Simon's and now Holly has it in her room) and the patio to scribble on with chalk, so she's not exactly deprived of scribbling surfaces!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> i cant reset my bb email account and my pics wont send to trin whats wrong with the lurker?

It's mourning the death of mine :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:argh: hurry up :hissy: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely photos Cassie!! :cloud9:

Tell us before you go pink or blue shopping pleeeeeease!!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> i cant reset my bb email account and my pics wont send to trin whats wrong with the lurker?

When I had my BB I had to keep going to blackberry.orange.co.uk (my blackberry service provider) and login and put in my email password again. It did it every so often. Don't know if you have already tried this but if not it might work :shrug:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I must admit the suspense is killing me too!!

Me three! I have to go out but I have my Ilurk with me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sure I have mini Braxton Hicks occasionally, tiny weeny little ones. Trin or April or Hayley or Molly have you ever had these ridiculously early with your not first pregnancies?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm sure I have mini Braxton Hicks occasionally, tiny weeny little ones. Trin or April or Hayley or Molly have you ever had these ridiculously early with your not first pregnancies?

ohhhhhh on topic...what do they feel like ????


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have mini Braxton Hicks occasionally, tiny weeny little ones. Trin or April or Hayley or Molly have you ever had these ridiculously early with your not first pregnancies?
> 
> ohhhhhh on topic...what do they feel like ????Click to expand...

Well nothing like the big BH's at 30 weeks or so but a mini version, little hardening of the stomach and then relaxing again. I only have them every couple of days, and only a couple a day, so I'm not tooooooo worried, plus on Google they say they can actually start really early but often go unoticed and loads of women like me claim to have them with 2nd and 3rd etc pregnancies even in 1st tri, but it's a bit weird:shrug: I've had them since 8 weeks ish


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have mini Braxton Hicks occasionally, tiny weeny little ones. Trin or April or Hayley or Molly have you ever had these ridiculously early with your not first pregnancies?
> 
> ohhhhhh on topic...what do they feel like ????Click to expand...
> 
> Well nothing like the big BH's at 30 weeks or so but a mini version, little hardening of the stomach and then relaxing again. I only have them every couple of days, and only a couple a day, so I'm not tooooooo worried, plus on Google they say they can actually start really early but often go unoticed and loads of women like me claim to have them with 2nd and 3rd etc pregnancies even in 1st tri, but it's a bit weird:shrug: I've had them since 8 weeks ishClick to expand...

hmmmmm well as far as my sleep deprived brain can manage it would make sense as you already said that the "bump" is larger already at this stage and you would feel things much sooner ! I never had a single BH


----------



## newbie_ttc

happy monday girls! 

Lissy Esme is gorg!! i enjoyed reading your birth story too. Well done. :thumbup: it so amazing how much bigger Emse is compared to my cousin's babe Zoey, who will be 4 wks tomorrow :wacko:

...which means *LEO* is 4 wks today! :happydance:

Jaynie! :hugs: for you. chin up doll, you'll be a working girl again before you know it. i hate it when u are not up to par. i hope u and Adam get/got some good fertile :sex: in! i need a testing buddy :winkwink:

Crunchie!! why are we not fb friends??! :hissy:

April i think a delicous deep red would be stunning on you too :thumbup: :kiss: for james.

B, holly!! :hi: Nate's pressie is sooo cool! 

Trin! feel better soon dear! :hug:

Addie, cassie i'm on the edge of my seat! (i almost type Assie!! :rofl:)

Hi essie! i see u too! :wave: 

Yay, 35 wks clare! :dance:

Hi, Hayley! :wave: how's my handsome nate? still fussy today?

Kit! nuv u, hope u are in better spirits today

Luna, glad the shower went well and Rhyko got lovely gifts. i thought of u often yesterday. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to take Holly to the park, with NO LURKER!!


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> happy monday girls!
> 
> Lissy Esme is gorg!! i enjoyed reading your birth story too. Well done. :thumbup: it so amazing how much bigger Emse is compared to my cousin's babe Zoey, who will be 4 wks tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> ...which means *LEO* is 4 wks today! :happydance:
> 
> Jaynie! :hugs: for you. chin up doll, you'll be a working girl again before you know it. i hate it when u are not up to par. i hope u and Adam get/got some good fertile :sex: in! i need a testing buddy :winkwink:
> 
> Crunchie!! why are we not fb friends??! :hissy:
> 
> April i think a delicous deep red would be stunning on you too :thumbup: :kiss: for james.
> 
> B, holly!! :hi: Nate's pressie is sooo cool!
> 
> Trin! feel better soon dear! :hug:
> 
> Addie, cassie i'm on the edge of my seat! (i almost type Assie!! :rofl:)
> 
> Hi essie! i see u too! :wave:
> 
> Yay, 35 wks clare! :dance:
> 
> Hi, Hayley! :wave: how's my handsome nate? still fussy today?
> 
> Kit! nuv u, hope u are in better spirits today
> 
> Luna, glad the shower went well and Rhyko got lovely gifts. i thought of u often yesterday. :hugs:


I kept typing in newbie TTC and nothing came up :shrug: :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i cant reset my bb email account and my pics wont send to trin whats wrong with the lurker?
> 
> When I had my BB I had to keep going to blackberry.orange.co.uk (my blackberry service provider) and login and put in my email password again. It did it every so often. Don't know if you have already tried this but if not it might work :shrug:Click to expand...

I thought i had done this on fri but must of done something wrong:shrug:im going to ring t-mobile now lalala i will be on hold for like ever lol

newbie hey doll he is ok now has had BIG sleeps:sleep: and woke smiley:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

come onnnnnnnnnnnnn 

ADDIE 



CASSIE 












where are you twooooooooooo????


----------



## addie25

Twins!!!!!!!!

I'm about to drive so I'll be on in 30 min :)


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Twins!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm about to drive so I'll be on in 30 min :)

:happydance: I'm sooo excited for you! Our first turtle twins :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Twins!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm about to drive so I'll be on in 30 min :)


WOW 


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

how amazing x


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> Twins!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm about to drive so I'll be on in 30 min :)

OH MY FRICKIN GOD im so excited uhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhh and i just cant hide it uhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhh woohoooooooooooooooooooo now we need a pink & blue scan next yipeeeeeeeeeeee im going to weeeeeeeeeee:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Twins!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm about to drive so I'll be on in 30 min :)

:wohoo: :yipee:

YAY ADDIE!!! i got chills when i read it!!! :happydance::happydance: :baby: :baby:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Your turn Cassie!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Twins!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm about to drive so I'll be on in 30 min :)

YAY ADDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

SO happy for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Yay Addie!

Double congratulations!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO! CONGRATULATIONS!! so happy for you addie, although we all knew youd have our first turtle babies! cant wait to hear how the scan went


----------



## mummyApril

Cassie i see you dont leave us in suspense its too much!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg freckin GOD!!! i nearly wet myself with excitement:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:twingirls::twingirls::oneofeach::oneofeach::twinboys::twinboys::twinboys:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh24/crzyangie/congrats-babyfeet.jpg


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies I am so excited!! Now please god let them be healthy!! I know they will be healthy they were tested!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

p.s i have the perfect present to send you in the post :)

for you addie: :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hirrrjhni-4


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> p.s i have the perfect present to send you in the post :)
> 
> for you addie: :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hirrrjhni-4

:rofl:

*CASSIE!!!* :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

hey Molly how is Leo? x


----------



## mummyApril

where did everybody go :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> where did everybody go :shrug:

where is cassie :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> where did everybody go :shrug:
> 
> where is cassie :shrug:Click to expand...

She came on and then went and now nothing :shrug: I hope she's ok!


----------



## new mummy2010

jayniepoo blackberry services are down i rang them up so my lurker cant do fancy stuff for 48 hours it seems
i will sort the pics later on camera when mr screamy has gone to bed promise 

where is cassie ??


----------



## mummyApril

me too!


----------



## new mummy2010

me three


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> me three

I do not have a blackberry :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Twins!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm about to drive so I'll be on in 30 min :)

*OMG THAT IS SOOOOOOO COOL!!!* :wohoo: :wohoo:

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTl0-qi6cRpLV3-OqTqnopom27DnwpOclyuamPdCKZdBuOivwoppQ


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> jayniepoo blackberry services are down i rang them up so my lurker cant do fancy stuff for 48 hours it seems
> i will sort the pics later on camera when mr screamy has gone to bed promise
> 
> where is cassie ??

mine was down aswell but jays pins have only just come through x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> me three
> 
> I do not have a blackberry :shrug:Click to expand...

Nor do I https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Triste/0056.gif


----------



## mummyApril

mine arent sending though :/


----------



## firstbaby25

Congratulations Miss Addie (and DH) that is soooooo cool!!


----------



## mummyApril

B can you not get another?


----------



## new mummy2010

anyone have her number


----------



## newbie_ttc

yooo hooo! cassie!!! Everyone's waiting...

https://www.chiefdelphi.com/media/img/284/284abdac808c2171e65da12260826da7_l.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

i bbm'd you april but it didnt send

i do hope cassie is just to busy shopping pink or blue to update us


----------



## babyhopes2010

it says shes online :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

James feeds every 3 hours AND hes on hungry baby milk :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

i cant see her lurking clare you sure?

thats random april lol!!

hey sezi how'd it go at work?


----------



## mummyApril

random is good lol


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie was last on at 16.12 but didnt post nadder strange maybe she ias having twins too and is in shock !!!


----------



## Sarachka

hey all, just a VERY quick read before off to the police station. 

*CONGRATULATIONS ADDIE!!!!!!!!*

where is Cassie!?!?!


----------



## new mummy2010

sezi find nates piccys for you !!
i was going to email you but didnt in case random baby photos got in the way of your other m sgs you have to show the cops eekkkk


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> sezi find nates piccys for you !!
> i was going to email you but didnt in case random baby photos got in the way of your other m sgs you have to show the cops eekkkk

I did just see them!!!! He looks so cute in the t-shirt! Such ahandsome little man


----------



## firstbaby25

She was on here a while ago but I haven't seen her since. Sighs. I have to get ready to go to London soon :cry: 

I have never felt this bad in my life about work or situations. Words, even, fail me :nope: - today was just so counter intuitive :shrug:. I need to find some thing else and later if I get chance I'm going to post in the inner sanctum, I have some very personal concerns!


----------



## new mummy2010

how is your dads trip going april


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodluck Sarachka :thumbup:

Jayniepoo :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

i'm hoping it will spring into life again april


----------



## mummyApril

hope it all goes alright Sarah x


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> She was on here a while ago but I haven't seen her since. Sighs. I have to get ready to go to London soon :cry:
> 
> I have never felt this bad in my life about work or situations. Words, even, fail me :nope: - today was just so counter intuitive :shrug:. I need to find some thing else and later if I get chance I'm going to post in the inner sanctum, I have some very personal concerns!

jaynie:hugs:im sorry your feeling down lover :cry:i hate it when my girls are low you can always text me if you want an ear to bash cant say im that great with advice as your much better yourself with that but im here all the same :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> i'm hoping it will spring into life again april

ah i hope it does!


----------



## mummyApril

thats it bury your blackberry in a bowl of dry rice!! i knew it was something :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> She was on here a while ago but I haven't seen her since. Sighs. I have to get ready to go to London soon :cry:
> 
> I have never felt this bad in my life about work or situations. Words, even, fail me :nope: - today was just so counter intuitive :shrug:. I need to find some thing else and later if I get chance I'm going to post in the inner sanctum, I have some very personal concerns!
> 
> jaynie:hugs:im sorry your feeling down lover :cry:i hate it when my girls are low you can always text me if you want an ear to bash cant say im that great with advice as your much better yourself with that but im here all the same :kiss:Click to expand...

same here :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Cassies back!


----------



## cassie04

I am soooo sooo soo sorry i came on to tell you but then the house phone rang and hasnt stopped! ............... *I know i usually write in pink but this time its for a reason.............!!!!!!!!* :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i looked on her profile it said online


edit: yey cassie for team :pink: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

WOOOOO HOOOOO I KNEW IT WAS PINK CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!! mega happy for you :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I got 2 out of 2!!!! :yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS PINK TUM!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

HAAHAHAA! thanks girls! i didnt mean to leave you all in suspense! we have very excited grandparents (daves mum and dad) as they have ever only had boys in the family! This is going to be one spoiled little girl!


----------



## cassie04

ADDIE YOU BEAUTIFUL MUM TO BE WITH YOUR DOUBLE TROUBLE IN YOUR TUMMY! CONGRATULATIONS TO THE MAX! IM SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I got 2 out of 2!!!! :yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PINK TUM!!!!!!

me too :D


----------



## Crunchie

Congrats cassie - get to the shops girl xx


----------



## new mummy2010

c o n g r a t u l a t i o n s cassie any names yet hehe!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yay :yipee: :wohoo: 

I also got it right!! I like the pink power on the thread :hugs: we seem to have a lovely mix of :pink: and :blue:... Are you and Davenport both pleased?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I got 2 out of 2!!!! :yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PINK TUM!!!!!!
> 
> me too :DClick to expand...

We're so clever :amartass: I can't say I could see it in the baby's skull like you did because I don't know what to look for there but Cassie's bump looks like mine did with Holly so I thought girl!!


----------



## Essie

Congratulations Cassie x


----------



## HollyMonkey

It also means we have our first lesbian turtle marriage because I paired Trin and Cassie's babies :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh and thanks girls I know I'm just frustrated I went to UNI with the hope of getting a good job with some responsibility but I've just been unlucky with it and I'm losing positivity that I will ever get a permanent job never mind one that I actually feel is worthwhile!


----------



## HollyMonkey

But maybe Addie has 2 boys :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Sorry i was just munching on my tea! i know! you are a clever bunch i was CONVINCED it was a boy!!!!!!!! We wemt shopping afterwards and bought so much pretty stuff! Dave is excited although he is now worried cos the girls rule the house, me, dixie (the cat) and bean!:haha: he was like "oh no theres going to be clothes and barbies everywhere!"


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh and thanks girls I know I'm just frustrated I went to UNI with the hope of getting a good job with some responsibility but I've just been unlucky with it and I'm losing positivity that I will ever get a permanent job never mind one that I actually feel is worthwhile!

Whats up jaynie!? are you ok!? :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

WOOOHOOOO!!!!! twins for addie :D :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yay so happy for you :D 

yay cassie knew it was team :pink: for you so happy for you :D

:haha: yeah i have been hiding offline as usual from everyone :D and to answer earlier question the new romance is going fine even if i have terrorised him with the fact i use a fertility website and have already told you guys about him... :haha: 

i have spent the last few days repainting my living room after removing the lower section of the wallpaper as it had gone all weird and actually managed to get most of the paint on the walls and not on the carpet :lol: 

hope all the turtle mommies and hatchlings are all doing well :kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh and thanks girls I know I'm just frustrated I went to UNI with the hope of getting a good job with some responsibility but I've just been unlucky with it and I'm losing positivity that I will ever get a permanent job never mind one that I actually feel is worthwhile!

My brother and I were chatting on the phone and he'd just driven my niece up to start uni in Leicester so we got talking about uni and degrees etc, and we were saying if we could do it all again we'd not go to uni but go into something purely vocational and get a good apprenticeship somewhere, since a degree for a long time hasn't been much use in finding work or in helping one find out what one really wants to do.:shrug: I want a job outdoors with wellies on, why on earth did I study English Lit?:?: I suppose it helped because I ended up in France and teaching English but I still had to get a separate teaching diploma for that so it wasn't much help to be honest. And now I'm going to look into some kind of diploma that leads to welly work:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HI GINGE! :hi:

:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

CONGRATULATIONS ADDIE!!!
https://turtletwins.com/images/TTLogo1.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

We're almost twins again Cassie :hugs:
https://lynniepinnie.com/shop/images/uploads/turtlegirl2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Sorry i was just munching on my tea! i know! you are a clever bunch i was CONVINCED it was a boy!!!!!!!! We wemt shopping afterwards and bought so much pretty stuff! Dave is excited although he is now worried cos the girls rule the house, me, dixie (the cat) and bean!:haha: he was like "oh no theres going to be clothes and barbies everywhere!"

He is so right!! And crayon scribbled on the walls! We are 2 girls to 3 boys in our house and we monopolise the place :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ADDIE!!!
> https://turtletwins.com/images/TTLogo1.jpg

https://www.bellababyart.com/myfiles/image/twins-two-turtle-loves200x200.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks girls I know I'm just frustrated I went to UNI with the hope of getting a good job with some responsibility but I've just been unlucky with it and I'm losing positivity that I will ever get a permanent job never mind one that I actually feel is worthwhile!
> 
> My brother and I were chatting on the phone and he'd just driven my niece up to start uni in Leicester so we got talking about uni and degrees etc, and we were saying if we could do it all again we'd not go to uni but go into something purely vocational and get a good apprenticeship somewhere, since a degree for a long time hasn't been much use in finding work or in helping one find out what one really wants to do.:shrug: I want a job outdoors with wellies on, why on earth did I study English Lit?:?: I suppose it helped because I ended up in France and teaching English but I still had to get a separate teaching diploma for that so it wasn't much help to be honest. And now I'm going to look into some kind of diploma that leads to welly work:shrug:Click to expand...

I am the same though I suppose I 'learned' stuff there in the abstract life & people sense but I have often said it's something we blindly do because we're told it's good and that's no good for our young minds when ones judgment isn't tuned. I'd have gone but I'd have done something different cause I was the first to go in my family I was swayed in to Law, and it's useless unless you invest a lot afterwards. I'll be ok.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks girls I know I'm just frustrated I went to UNI with the hope of getting a good job with some responsibility but I've just been unlucky with it and I'm losing positivity that I will ever get a permanent job never mind one that I actually feel is worthwhile!
> 
> My brother and I were chatting on the phone and he'd just driven my niece up to start uni in Leicester so we got talking about uni and degrees etc, and we were saying if we could do it all again we'd not go to uni but go into something purely vocational and get a good apprenticeship somewhere, since a degree for a long time hasn't been much use in finding work or in helping one find out what one really wants to do.:shrug: I want a job outdoors with wellies on, why on earth did I study English Lit?:?: I suppose it helped because I ended up in France and teaching English but I still had to get a separate teaching diploma for that so it wasn't much help to be honest. And now I'm going to look into some kind of diploma that leads to welly work:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I am the same though I suppose I 'learned' stuff there in the abstract life & people sense but I have often said it's something we blindly do because we're told it's good and that's no good for our young minds when ones judgment isn't tuned. I'd have gone but I'd have done something different cause I was the first to go in my family I was swayed in to Law, and it's useless unless you invest a lot afterwards. I'll be ok.Click to expand...

Yeah you'll find something that's for you, you wouldn't want to pursue the Law route at all? :shrug: I thought Law was one of the more vocational degrees, like medicine, but I guess that's an illusion of mine?


----------



## kit_cat

*ADDIE!!!!!* *Mega congratulations on the twins!!!!!* *Soooo happy for you and DH.....nobody deserves this more than you both *:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Loads of congratulations to Addie and Cassie.

Bug hugs Jaynie.


----------



## Mollykins

I meant "big hugs" ... Not bug... :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel really rather sick, this would suggest I still have a baby in me right? It seems an awfully long time ago my 7+3 scan and I'm wobbling now!


----------



## kit_cat

*CASSIE!!!!!*

Congratulations on your scan results and welcome to team :pink: !!!

I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> We're almost twins again Cassie :hugs:
> https://lynniepinnie.com/shop/images/uploads/turtlegirl2.jpg

I know how exciting! we are having little princesses!


----------



## poas

Congratulations Cassie and Addie :) 
Had the m/w today, and Esme has started to regain the initial (usual) weightloss :) I am so happy and relieved as with Harri I couldn't produce enough milk so he lost weight each week slowly until I switched to formula!
The cabbage leaves are helping thank God....although I could still pass for someone who's had a boob job!"
Anyway, I hope all is well with everyone, I am off to put Harri to bed-night!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I feel really rather sick, this would suggest I still have a baby in me right? It seems an awfully long time ago my 7+3 scan and I'm wobbling now!

Yessum my little froglet....you have an ickle froglet inside you making you want to puke! :thumbup: You are approaching the 11 week mark which is only 1 week away from the 12 weeks mark at which point you can breathe again m'love. Nearly there!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Thanks girls! i hope your little turtle babies are doing fab! sending my love!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I got 2 out of 2!!!! :yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PINK TUM!!!!!!
> 
> me too :DClick to expand...
> 
> We're so clever :amartass: I can't say I could see it in the baby's skull like you did because I don't know what to look for there but Cassie's bump looks like mine did with Holly so I thought girl!!Click to expand...

heres a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







skulljpg.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I feel really rather sick, this would suggest I still have a baby in me right? It seems an awfully long time ago my 7+3 scan and I'm wobbling now!

When do you have another scan?

Sickness is a great sign :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:bunny: :headspin:* congrats Cassie!!! * :headspin: :bunny:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

I was out all day today with the little Miss...'twas a lovely day :cloud9:

We went shopping first thing..I got her a new playmat which she loves :thumbup: Then I had a bite of lunch while she snoozed then fed her in the posh baby change/feeding facilities that I found..black leather sofas and everything :thumbup: Then we went to my local shopping precinct for some odds and ends (again I used the not so posh but adequate changing/feeding facilities in Boots) and rounded off the afternoon walking round one of the nearby Lakes. Got back around 3.30pm after going out at 9.30am. Nuvved it :cloud9:

Hope everyone's days were good :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...I said already but I am sorry about the work situation. I do however have the utmost faith that you won't be out of work for long. You're a smart cookie :thumbup: I know it's crappy particularly having just taken on the house. Big :hugs: I imagine you'll have some glowing references from this place to add to your job campaign? You will succeed for sure :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

sounds like a lovely day Kit :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Sounds like a great day Kit :thumbup:

I have 12 bags of clothes, a box of 48 bars of soap and 60 bottles of baby oil to take to iThemba Lethu (the AIDS orphanage) tomorrow :cloud9:

Still got Tarq and Ch'ien's clothes to sort through and all the toys:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I got 2 out of 2!!!! :yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PINK TUM!!!!!!
> 
> me too :DClick to expand...
> 
> We're so clever :amartass: I can't say I could see it in the baby's skull like you did because I don't know what to look for there but Cassie's bump looks like mine did with Holly so I thought girl!!Click to expand...
> 
> heres a pic :)Click to expand...

Thanks April, it's true that the one on the left looks like Thierry and the one on the right me!! I'll have to dig out Holly's scan pics for a look!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I feel really rather sick, this would suggest I still have a baby in me right? It seems an awfully long time ago my 7+3 scan and I'm wobbling now!
> 
> When do you have another scan?
> 
> Sickness is a great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...

20th or 21st Oct, can't remember, but at 12 weeks basically.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had dinner with Holly earlier but have just had a supplementary snack of rollmop herring, cheese and crackers, a big bowl of lettuce and 2 clementines and my sickness has vamooshed!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I had dinner with Holly earlier but have just had a supplementary snack of rollmop herring, cheese and crackers, a big bowl of lettuce and 2 clementines and my sickness has vamooshed!

This is how I dealt with my early pregnancy nausea as my lardy arse will testify to! :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I feel really rather sick, this would suggest I still have a baby in me right? It seems an awfully long time ago my 7+3 scan and I'm wobbling now!
> 
> Yessum my little froglet....you have an ickle froglet inside you making you want to puke! :thumbup: You are approaching the 11 week mark which is only 1 week away from the 12 weeks mark at which point you can breathe again m'love. Nearly there!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Fank yoo Kit:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm posting updates from tonight's interview in the Inner Sanctum now


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had dinner with Holly earlier but have just had a supplementary snack of rollmop herring, cheese and crackers, a big bowl of lettuce and 2 clementines and my sickness has vamooshed!
> 
> This is how I dealt with my early pregnancy nausea as my lardy arse will testify to! :blush:Click to expand...

You're lucky I absolutely cannot put on weight and I really want to.:hissy: It's quite hard trying to do the GD diet consistently with the sickness, I never had to do it until 3rd tri last time when I felt fine! So I'm having to make lots of exceptions but I'm checking my blood and it's rarely above 100 at the moment. It was 94 after my Holly dinner of beans and fish fingers (which was very naughty but it looked so good so I had to partake) so since it wasn't too high I allowed myself my rollmop and cheese and clementine fest! My obgyn would have a rant at me if she knew so don't tell her.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had dinner with Holly earlier but have just had a supplementary snack of rollmop herring, cheese and crackers, a big bowl of lettuce and 2 clementines and my sickness has vamooshed!
> 
> This is how I dealt with my early pregnancy nausea as my lardy arse will testify to! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You're lucky I absolutely cannot put on weight and I really want to.:hissy: It's quite hard trying to do the GD diet consistently with the sickness, I never had to do it until 3rd tri last time when I felt fine! So I'm having to make lots of exceptions but I'm checking my blood and it's rarely above 100 at the moment. It was 94 after my Holly dinner of beans and fish fingers (which was very naughty but it looked so good so I had to partake) so since it wasn't too high I allowed myself my rollmop and cheese and clementine fest! My obgyn would have a rant at me if she knew so don't tell her.Click to expand...

:shhh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had dinner with Holly earlier but have just had a supplementary snack of rollmop herring, cheese and crackers, a big bowl of lettuce and 2 clementines and my sickness has vamooshed!
> 
> This is how I dealt with my early pregnancy nausea as my lardy arse will testify to! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You're lucky I absolutely cannot put on weight and I really want to.:hissy: It's quite hard trying to do the GD diet consistently with the sickness, I never had to do it until 3rd tri last time when I felt fine! So I'm having to make lots of exceptions but I'm checking my blood and it's rarely above 100 at the moment. It was 94 after my Holly dinner of beans and fish fingers (which was very naughty but it looked so good so I had to partake) so since it wasn't too high I allowed myself my rollmop and cheese and clementine fest! My obgyn would have a rant at me if she knew so don't tell her.Click to expand...
> 
> :shhh:Click to expand...

I was also meant to say you don't have a lardy arse :haha: You could have misconstrued my reply!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want some new modern pop music on my ipod; who's fashionable and agreeable at the moment in the UK? I like melodic pop come folk bands with preferably a male lead singer but not toooo fussed :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had dinner with Holly earlier but have just had a supplementary snack of rollmop herring, cheese and crackers, a big bowl of lettuce and 2 clementines and my sickness has vamooshed!
> 
> This is how I dealt with my early pregnancy nausea as my lardy arse will testify to! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You're lucky I absolutely cannot put on weight and I really want to.:hissy: It's quite hard trying to do the GD diet consistently with the sickness, I never had to do it until 3rd tri last time when I felt fine! So I'm having to make lots of exceptions but I'm checking my blood and it's rarely above 100 at the moment. It was 94 after my Holly dinner of beans and fish fingers (which was very naughty but it looked so good so I had to partake) so since it wasn't too high I allowed myself my rollmop and cheese and clementine fest! My obgyn would have a rant at me if she knew so don't tell her.Click to expand...
> 
> :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> I was also meant to say you don't have a lardy arse :haha: You could have misconstrued my reply!!Click to expand...

Oh it's too late...you started the insults early..... I'm going to go cry myself to sleep in my huge bed on account of my huge arse :cry:

:winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

i love this song Bethany but it may not be your taste

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg that was so weird! A little almond and honey cake just jumped up off the table into my mouth and fell down my throat, all on its own :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

I really like that song too April but one of the radio 1 DJs has ruined it for me by continually saying "Jar of farts"...I can't hear the right words anymore :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I feel really rather sick, this would suggest I still have a baby in me right? It seems an awfully long time ago my 7+3 scan and I'm wobbling now!
> 
> When do you have another scan?
> 
> Sickness is a great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 20th or 21st Oct, can't remember, but at 12 weeks basically.Click to expand...

My mom's birthday is the 21st :thumbup:

I still don't know what to get her :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Omg that was so weird! A little almond and honey cake just jumped up off the table into my mouth and fell down my throat, all on its own :shrug:

Don't you just hate when that happens?


----------



## HollyMonkey

For you Kit :tease:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ojsnIt1kn8A/TcTgsQsGSHI/AAAAAAAAAbk/V-wYjn1kaOQ/s1600/image_2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

double post!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had dinner with Holly earlier but have just had a supplementary snack of rollmop herring, cheese and crackers, a big bowl of lettuce and 2 clementines and my sickness has vamooshed!
> 
> This is how I dealt with my early pregnancy nausea as my lardy arse will testify to! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You're lucky I absolutely cannot put on weight and I really want to.:hissy: It's quite hard trying to do the GD diet consistently with the sickness, I never had to do it until 3rd tri last time when I felt fine! So I'm having to make lots of exceptions but I'm checking my blood and it's rarely above 100 at the moment. It was 94 after my Holly dinner of beans and fish fingers (which was very naughty but it looked so good so I had to partake) so since it wasn't too high I allowed myself my rollmop and cheese and clementine fest! My obgyn would have a rant at me if she knew so don't tell her.Click to expand...

I won't say a word! I have a feeling when I go see the gynae he will send me for gtt. My mw is not at all worried but even in my last pregnancy he was talking about it at 6 weeks because of my previous giants


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I really like that song too April but one of the radio 1 DJs has ruined it for me by continually saying "Jar of farts"...I can't hear the right words anymore :shrug:

lol! oh dear! i have it on my laptop now to get over played when i do housework x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg that was so weird! A little almond and honey cake just jumped up off the table into my mouth and fell down my throat, all on its own :shrug:
> 
> Don't you just hate when that happens?Click to expand...

So annoying. I wish they'd keep their little sticky selves to themselves :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

i cant believe you just said you cant Remember B thats not like you im sure you said the 20th x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I feel really rather sick, this would suggest I still have a baby in me right? It seems an awfully long time ago my 7+3 scan and I'm wobbling now!
> 
> When do you have another scan?
> 
> Sickness is a great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 20th or 21st Oct, can't remember, but at 12 weeks basically.Click to expand...
> 
> My mom's birthday is the 21st :thumbup:
> 
> I still don't know what to get her :blush:Click to expand...

:-k Fly nets seem popular?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i love this song Bethany but it may not be your taste
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM

Thanks April, I don't know this but on listening I liked it, she has a lovely voice, and I like climactic build up songs, the only thing is it's a bit sad for my current music desire, it's more the kind of song I'd listen to for a wallow than for say an exercise bike session. I've noted it though, since the joy of itunes is buying a snippet of everything:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> For you Kit :tease:
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ojsnIt1kn8A/TcTgsQsGSHI/AAAAAAAAAbk/V-wYjn1kaOQ/s1600/image_2.jpg

It'll need to be a HUUUUUUUGE tin though :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i cant believe you just said you cant Remember B thats not like you im sure you said the 20th x

Me too but last night I checked with DH that he was still ok for the 20th and he told me it was the 21st :wacko: I have 20th in my diary but need to double check with the scan centre now since DH is sure it's the 21st and me sure it's the 20th!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i love this song Bethany but it may not be your taste
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM
> 
> Thanks April, I don't know this but on listening I liked it, she has a lovely voice, and I like climactic build up songs, the only thing is it's a bit sad for my current music desire, it's more the kind of song I'd listen to for a wallow than for say an exercise bike session. I've noted it though, since the joy of itunes is buying a snippet of everything:thumbup:Click to expand...

Have you listened to The National at all? I love Bloodbuzz Ohio

Also getting into Arcade Fire


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I want some new modern pop music on my ipod; who's fashionable and agreeable at the moment in the UK? I like melodic pop come folk bands with preferably a male lead singer but not toooo fussed :thumbup:

Check these cheeky chappies out then....may be more conducive to a bike sesh...? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAYJgTdZRw0


----------



## TrinityMom

And I love love love Regina Spektor 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbeHq1CLqJ8&noredirect=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHAhnJbGy9M&feature=relmfu


----------



## mummyApril

James is real screamy like hes really hungry hes had 4oz of formula and is now on the booby, i dont want to overfeed him :/


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> James is real screamy like hes really hungry hes had 4oz of formula and is now on the booby, i dont want to overfeed him :/

My HV said you cannot overfeed your baby..they will stop when they are full and if they do take too much, they will bring it back up.


----------



## kit_cat

Molly..how is Leo doing? Did you speak to the doc?


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh is having a business dinner tonight in a really swanky hotel in Paris, the one where all the presidents and stars go! I used to give English lessons to the staff there and they'd tell me exciting things about changing Madonna's sheets and taking coffee to Zidane etc. And the English lessons would be in rooms like this, it was really surreal!! And one of the chambermaids I taught was pregnant and I remember being 'jealous' of her because I was TTCing Holly at the time:haha:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3329/4638512708_395353b247.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i love this song Bethany but it may not be your taste
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM
> 
> Thanks April, I don't know this but on listening I liked it, she has a lovely voice, and I like climactic build up songs, the only thing is it's a bit sad for my current music desire, it's more the kind of song I'd listen to for a wallow than for say an exercise bike session. I've noted it though, since the joy of itunes is buying a snippet of everything:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you listened to The National at all? I love Bloodbuzz Ohio
> 
> Also getting into Arcade FireClick to expand...

Noted:thumbup: Will examine:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I want some new modern pop music on my ipod; who's fashionable and agreeable at the moment in the UK? I like melodic pop come folk bands with preferably a male lead singer but not toooo fussed :thumbup:
> 
> Check these cheeky chappies out then....may be more conducive to a bike sesh...?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAYJgTdZRw0Click to expand...

I can't watch it!! There's a sign telling me it's not allowed for distribution in my country:cry: Who is it, Scouting for Girls? I can find it elsewhere maybe?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My dh is having a business dinner tonight in a really swanky hotel in Paris, the one where all the presidents and stars go! I used to give English lessons to the staff there and they'd tell me exciting things about changing Madonna's sheets and taking coffee to Zidane etc. And the English lessons would be in rooms like this, it was really surreal!! And one of the chambermaids I taught was pregnant and I remember being 'jealous' of her because I was TTCing Holly at the time:haha:
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3329/4638512708_395353b247.jpg

Swanky MunkiePants :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I've never heard or Regina Spektor- I like the second one particularly :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Swanky munkie indeed- in my grey jogging bottoms :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Have to say, I love Regina. :) 

Kit, have not called as he seemed better and Trin's link has me convinced of reflux. 
That being said, late last night to the present has been awful. Leo jyst went to sleep after being screamy screamy from 730-noon. I have a raging headache that I'm desperate to get rid of before he wakes. Aaaannndd my OH left this morning for a week out of town and now here I am... Moaning to you all like I didn't want to do. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a new pumice stone and some deep moisturising foot cream :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin I've never heard or Regina Spektor- I like the second one particularly :thumbup:

I thought you would. It's one of our sing-at-the-top-of-your-lungs-in-the-car songs :thumbup: fidelity is also good. And I loooooove Samson (not a cycling song tho)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Have to say, I love Regina. :)
> 
> Kit, have not called as he seemed better and Trin's link has me convinced of reflux.
> That being said, late last night to the present has been awful. Leo jyst went to sleep after being screamy screamy from 730-noon. I have a raging headache that I'm desperate to get rid of before he wakes. Aaaannndd my OH left this morning for a week out of town and now here I am... Moaning to you all like I didn't want to do. :dohh:

Ah, sorry Molly! Moan away...that's why we're here :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Have to say, I love Regina. :)
> 
> Kit, have not called as he seemed better and Trin's link has me convinced of reflux.
> That being said, late last night to the present has been awful. Leo jyst went to sleep after being screamy screamy from 730-noon. I have a raging headache that I'm desperate to get rid of before he wakes. Aaaannndd my OH left this morning for a week out of town and now here I am... Moaning to you all like I didn't want to do. :dohh:

Helllooo Molly :wave: I'm glad Leo feels better, even if he has been singing alot this afternoon :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> I was out all day today with the little Miss...'twas a lovely day :cloud9:
> 
> We went shopping first thing..I got her a new playmat which she loves :thumbup: Then I had a bite of lunch while she snoozed then fed her in the posh baby change/feeding facilities that I found..black leather sofas and everything :thumbup: Then we went to my local shopping precinct for some odds and ends (again I used the not so posh but adequate changing/feeding facilities in Boots) and rounded off the afternoon walking round one of the nearby Lakes. Got back around 3.30pm after going out at 9.30am. Nuvved it :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone's days were good :kiss:

look at you ''MissOutAllDayPants'':cloud9:
your like an old pro now hey:haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> My dh is having a business dinner tonight in a really swanky hotel in Paris, the one where all the presidents and stars go! I used to give English lessons to the staff there and they'd tell me exciting things about changing Madonna's sheets and taking coffee to Zidane etc. And the English lessons would be in rooms like this, it was really surreal!! And one of the chambermaids I taught was pregnant and I remember being 'jealous' of her because I was TTCing Holly at the time:haha:
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3329/4638512708_395353b247.jpg


OOOOHHHhhhh lalaaaaaaaa:cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> Swanky munkie indeed- in my grey jogging bottoms :rofl:

and those pink knickers no??:shrug:


that reminds me do we have a recent munkiepotpic???


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly Nathanial has been most screamy screamy too today so i totally sympathise my darl big hugs and headache vanishing thoughts lovely xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wednesday is pot pic day Hayley :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for your music suggestions lasses, I'm off to bath and bed now so I bid you all goodnight :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Still have a headache. Hopefully tomorrow I shall wake all well and refreshed

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight Bethany and Trin xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Auntie Jaynies ''winnie the pooh'' totally gorge moneybox:winkwink:Nates 1st ever one:cloud9:fanks jayniekins :kiss:



*the ohh lala posh gift bag:flower:





*the bootiful pooh bear tin




*the money box from different angles:cloud9:












no all he needs ladies is a bedroom of his very own for his penny box, name plaque and bootiful turtle gift clothes:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My dh is having a business dinner tonight in a really swanky hotel in Paris, the one where all the presidents and stars go! I used to give English lessons to the staff there and they'd tell me exciting things about changing Madonna's sheets and taking coffee to Zidane etc. And the English lessons would be in rooms like this, it was really surreal!! And one of the chambermaids I taught was pregnant and I remember being 'jealous' of her because I was TTCing Holly at the time:haha:
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3329/4638512708_395353b247.jpg

Ooer..much poshness indeed :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

night Trin feel better soon enjoy your bubbles B ;-)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I want some new modern pop music on my ipod; who's fashionable and agreeable at the moment in the UK? I like melodic pop come folk bands with preferably a male lead singer but not toooo fussed :thumbup:
> 
> Check these cheeky chappies out then....may be more conducive to a bike sesh...?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAYJgTdZRw0Click to expand...
> 
> I can't watch it!! There's a sign telling me it's not allowed for distribution in my country:cry: Who is it, Scouting for Girls? I can find it elsewhere maybe?Click to expand...

Huh! The cheek! Yes, it's Scouting for girls.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Have to say, I love Regina. :)
> 
> Kit, have not called as he seemed better and Trin's link has me convinced of reflux.
> That being said, late last night to the present has been awful. Leo jyst went to sleep after being screamy screamy from 730-noon. I have a raging headache that I'm desperate to get rid of before he wakes. Aaaannndd my OH left this morning for a week out of town and now here I am... Moaning to you all like I didn't want to do. :dohh:

Oh poor you and poor Leo :nope: And of course you must get off your chest anything you need to like we all do in turn :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

i cant get onto inner sanctum??
im off to zzzz now too night all


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Have to say, I love Regina. :)
> 
> Kit, have not called as he seemed better and Trin's link has me convinced of reflux.
> That being said, late last night to the present has been awful. Leo jyst went to sleep after being screamy screamy from 730-noon. I have a raging headache that I'm desperate to get rid of before he wakes. Aaaannndd my OH left this morning for a week out of town and now here I am... Moaning to you all like I didn't want to do. :dohh:
> 
> Oh poor you and poor Leo :nope: And of course you must get off your chest anything you need to like we all do in turn :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks lovey. Omg Cara is positively OLD! ..when...how did that happen??? I'm sure we mrber gave her permission to grow so fast.


----------



## kit_cat

Night Munkie, night Trin, night Hayls :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

G'night me lovelies.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Have to say, I love Regina. :)
> 
> Kit, have not called as he seemed better and Trin's link has me convinced of reflux.
> That being said, late last night to the present has been awful. Leo jyst went to sleep after being screamy screamy from 730-noon. I have a raging headache that I'm desperate to get rid of before he wakes. Aaaannndd my OH left this morning for a week out of town and now here I am... Moaning to you all like I didn't want to do. :dohh:
> 
> Oh poor you and poor Leo :nope: And of course you must get off your chest anything you need to like we all do in turn :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovey. Omg Cara is positively OLD! ..when...how did that happen??? I'm sure we mrber gave her permission to grow so fast.Click to expand...

I know! 12 weeks today..time goes scary fast eh? Here she is...

She's 13 1/2lbs!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit James did throw up all over his mummy lol! now hes asleep 
night night x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit James did throw up all over his mummy lol! now hes asleep
> night night x

Oh dear..sorry he had to prove the point lol


----------



## mummyApril

well he wants to listen to his aunties haha, its ok now i know hes sorted and happy :) 
Cara looks a treasure x


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> p.s i have the perfect present to send you in the post :)
> 
> for you addie: :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hirrrjhni-4

ahahahhahah i laughed for like 10 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Cassie OMG a girl a girl!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Post pics of beautiful girl clothes when you start shopping!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Sorry I didn't come on I went to my moms and she was going crazy, then I left and her and my dad sent me a video (him dancing singing about a girl for me a boy for you lol its a cute song) then lunch with my friend that is having triplets, then mall with another friend and now finally laying down!!!!!


----------



## addie25

So this was how our lovely apt went. We were waiting for a long time and then we got put in the room and DH (who I swear is ADD) starts taking the machine and putting in to his belly lifting his shirt saying oh lets see whats in here, oh a chicken wing and some cake LOL. Im yelling at him saying if they come in here they will think we are 2 immature to have a baby and he finally stopped. The doc came in and I 4got exactly what he said but it was something like oh look 2!! I was so excited and DH hit his head bc he was shocked and then he smiled at looked at them. Ill post a pic in a bit!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, gotta go to bed peeps...I have a quiet morning planned tomorrow but am meeting my friend in the afternoon for coffee and a lovely walk (I hope depending on the weather)

Nighty night :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night night Kit x


----------



## mummyApril

im off to sleep also , but i will most likely come on in the night and look forward to pics Addie :D xx


----------



## addie25

twins


----------



## Mollykins

Oh exciting.g Addie. :)


----------



## Mollykins

She's so beautiful Kit. :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Have to say, I love Regina. :)
> 
> Kit, have not called as he seemed better and Trin's link has me convinced of reflux.
> That being said, late last night to the present has been awful. Leo jyst went to sleep after being screamy screamy from 730-noon. I have a raging headache that I'm desperate to get rid of before he wakes. Aaaannndd my OH left this morning for a week out of town and now here I am... Moaning to you all like I didn't want to do. :dohh:
> 
> Oh poor you and poor Leo :nope: And of course you must get off your chest anything you need to like we all do in turn :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovey. Omg Cara is positively OLD! ..when...how did that happen??? I'm sure we mrber gave her permission to grow so fast.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! 12 weeks today..time goes scary fast eh? Here she is...
> 
> She's 13 1/2lbs!
> View attachment 278216Click to expand...

She is so beautiful. So cute!!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry James vommed on you love... I can sympathize...


----------



## newbie_ttc

Wow! i can't believe how big Cara has gotten! so pretty :awww:

Hi molly :hi: sorry for the crappy morning doll :hugs: i hope the headache has eased up some


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> View attachment 278250
> 
> 
> twins

hello sweet, sweet peas! nice to meet you (girls :winkwink:) hmmm :-k i only have a 33% chance of being right with this gender guess!! :haha:

EDIT: luv the new ticker! Very fitting with this week's fruit/veggie!


----------



## addie25

Yes I was excited to put this new ticker on!! Guess what DH gets to stop giving me those shots!! :happydance::happydance: Now I have this vaginal thing :dohh: I hear it is annoying but better than shots I say :thumbup: 

How are you feeling Newbie??


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm good. i haven't felt any _symptoms_ today with the exception of a little dizziness earlier. it went away with lunch tho. no more heartburn since Friday and the bb pain seems to only come at night when i'm resting in bed. I'm starting to wonder if my mind is conjuring up these things as i never seem to experience them until i think 'oh, i haven't felt _____ today' b/c just like magic, after that thought, said symptom appears! :dohh: :haha: Perhaps i should think a pocket full of money for myself :-k

how are u feeling? are u showing any yet? :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Good ideal to think up a pocket full of money!! Also symptoms mean nothing I don't have many and I'm having twins. I have a good feelin for you this month!!:thumbup: I feel good and a little bump nothin major but I'm sure it will come quickly with twins.


----------



## newbie_ttc

i think so too. at 1st i felt silly for asking so early but i reminded myself u r carrying two! :happydance: 

ta ta for now! :wave: heading home for the evening. i may be on later. congrats again Fwiend!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Newbie

My insurance is so annoying. I have this new medicine and I go pick it up and they say I can not because the insurance wants to know why I need it!! Are they serious!! Thank god I still have more shots left of I would have had a fit. Now I have to take more shots till this gets settled tho :dohh: I really hate my insurance. My doctor gave me a script meaning I need it why do you need to know why before I can get it. Clearly I am pregnant and clearly did IVF I mean they know that but nooo they need to be so annoying.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> i'm good. i haven't felt any _symptoms_ today with the exception of a little dizziness earlier. it went away with lunch tho. no more heartburn since Friday and the bb pain seems to only come at night when i'm resting in bed. I'm starting to wonder if my mind is conjuring up these things as i never seem to experience them until i think 'oh, i haven't felt _____ today' b/c just like magic, after that thought, said symptom appears! :dohh: :haha: Perhaps i should think a pocket full of money for myself :-k
> 
> how are u feeling? are u showing any yet? :winkwink:

Omg Omg Omg. With Leo my first symptoms were BH pain at night :yipee:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry your insurance is being difficult Addie doll.


----------



## addie25

They always give me an issue. LA LA LA DH is taking a shower and then he is cooking pork chops and mashed potatoes. I really want pizza but I can't have that every night!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie that's a beautiful picture :thumbup: 

Molly hope you and your boy feel a lot better soon! Big :hugs:

Sorry I missed you all - trying to find the hotel and now I am in it I could do with some :sleep:

Hayley you are too sweet I just got jealous cause you had pics of everyone else's :haha: it is a cute money box though! 

Which reminds me Tony your Turtle and Thelma (Trin's turtle are so totally inseparable) trin I did comment on your pressie so I hope you seen but if not I am so so grateful and your DH is talented (did I read that he made them?) and your note just so lovely and touching :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie my darling, I've meant to say how sorry I am that tour job is over and you are feeling ao down about it. I nuv you. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie, that's crap about the insurance not co-operating. i read they can be crummy when it comes to fertility treatment, but if they have worked with you guys thus far, i can't see why they would ruffle feathers now :shrug:

I've been to work out, had a bit of dinner and am now in bed watching the Kim K wedding special, nothing else on at the moment.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm good. i haven't felt any _symptoms_ today with the exception of a little dizziness earlier. it went away with lunch tho. no more heartburn since Friday and the bb pain seems to only come at night when i'm resting in bed. I'm starting to wonder if my mind is conjuring up these things as i never seem to experience them until i think 'oh, i haven't felt _____ today' b/c just like magic, after that thought, said symptom appears! :dohh: :haha: Perhaps i should think a pocket full of money for myself :-k
> 
> how are u feeling? are u showing any yet? :winkwink:
> 
> Omg Omg Omg. With Leo my first symptoms were BH pain at night :yipee:Click to expand...

 [-o&lt; :argh:


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Newbie :wave:


----------



## Essie

Woman gives birth after completing Chicago marathon

I certainly did not feel like running a marathon at 39 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Essie

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15243892

Hayley that news story says that blackberry mail has been down for loads of people but should be working again now :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Luna how is Rhyko doing?


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Luna how is Rhyko doing?

Hi Essie :hugs:

He's doing okay. The feeding specialist is concerned about this suck/swallow/breathe abilities and wants to do a swallow study where he drinks barium in his milk and they xray him to see if he's having issues with milk going into his airway. 

He's starting to take the whole bottle at his feeds. He did three whole bottles of the four feeds we were there for today- and the one he didn't get through was the nurses' fault - we called her in to start the bottle (they have to measure out the milk and mix in the fortifier, we cannot do that) and she never came, so the feeding specialist (who was observing that particular feed) had to do it and Rhyko had been screaming out of hunger for nearly 15 minutes at that point - so I think he tired himself out. :shrug:

It's been a rollercoaster this weekend. He was given his carseat challenge, and he passed! So we were so excited that he was close to coming home - then the feeding specialist says he's still too immature to figure out eating and said he will get the swallow study on Thursday or Friday. And then they had us watch the infant CPR video "because he'll be discharged soon." and then the doctor says he still has a ways to go. They are just playing with our emotions, now. So that says he won't be coming home anytime this week.... :cry: 

My mom has become insensitive to my situation, too. That's a whole nother story and boy do I not want to recount that right now. DH was PISSED, I'll say that. I love him so much.

Basically we are in a holding pattern... Still.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, the hospital going back and forth with Rhyko reminds me of when i was in labour. My doctor (without seeing me) told my OH in the hall that I wasn't in labour despite bei.g nearly 4 days overdue and cx being 8 mins apart... then my nurse coming and saying, "No one is going to make you go any where." :cloud9: 

I'm sorry things are rough still but Rhyko seems to be doing better? At least with his feedings? 

What's this with your mom? I know you two don't always see eye to eye. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Luna :hugs: I'm sorry the doctors and feeding specialist are giving mixed messages about when he can cone home. It sounds like he is doing better with his feedings, hopefully the barium swallow will go well. I'm thinking of you and your DH. Sorry your mum is not being supportive, we are here if you want to vent about it.


----------



## addie25

Luna I'm sorry the hospital is going back and 4th like that. How frustrating. He sounds like he is doing really well tho :thumbup: He has made great progress.

Well 2:30am and I am awake. I fell asleep at 10 woke up at 11 and now awake again :shrug: I thought it was later in pregnancy you couldn't sleep.


----------



## Mollykins

Insomnia struck me at the oddest points in my pregnancy Addie.

..speaking of insomnia, its so hard to sleep with OH being of town. It's strange, he can work nights and I'll be fine but just knowing his miles and miles away makes it harder to sleep. :-k 

Hope you get to sleep soon Addie. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I agree it's hard to sleep if DH isn't here. 

Oh my u think that's what I have. I am going to buy a pregnancy pillow tomorrow and see if that helps bc I keep sticking blankets between my legs so a pillow would be better. Also I am going to buy a sound machine of the beach. I love hearing the waves at beach house and since Incan move there bc it's 2 far for DH to go to work I'll buy a sound machine. Will insomnia go away?


----------



## addie25

Ps it is now 330 and does insomnia stop you from napping during the day? I can't nap even if I am tired?

DH says I'm not sleeping bc I'm nervous of
1. Cvs
2. The fact that I was told to remove beauty marks and have to wait till after I deliver 

I don't think that's it bc im not as stressed abot cvs bc i know they were tested and are healthy and my doctor as u all said would have told me I need to get them removed now if it was an issue.

Yea those things still make me nervous but I don't sit up in bed worrying when I wake up I feel relaxed and want to sleep but cant!!


----------



## addie25

What causes insomnia and how do I get rid of it it's been a week. The odd thing is I'm not den feeling exhausted just annoyed.


----------



## kit_cat

Gorgeous scan pic addie :cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9:

Sorry you can't sleep my love....sometimes the harder you try to sleep the less likely you are to be able to. It sucks. Still, at least you've no horrible work to drag yourself out of bed for just as you are drifting off :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

On my way to get my boys injections :(


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Gorgeous scan pic addie :cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you can't sleep my love....sometimes the harder you try to sleep the less likely you are to be able to. It sucks. Still, at least you've no horrible work to drag yourself out of bed for just as you are drifting off :thumbup:


I was just thinking at least I dont work. When does it go away and is it hurting the babies that I can't sleep??

Edit: Is it something I should call my doctor about?


----------



## addie25

Good luck April :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I am back at work.I have to tell a patient that she has diabetes today. Not fun. At least there is cappucino :coffee: And I get to go to the orphanage today :happydance: I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Luna how is Rhyko doing?
> 
> Hi Essie :hugs:
> 
> He's doing okay. The feeding specialist is concerned about this suck/swallow/breathe abilities and wants to do a swallow study where he drinks barium in his milk and they xray him to see if he's having issues with milk going into his airway.
> 
> He's starting to take the whole bottle at his feeds. He did three whole bottles of the four feeds we were there for today- and the one he didn't get through was the nurses' fault - we called her in to start the bottle (they have to measure out the milk and mix in the fortifier, we cannot do that) and she never came, so the feeding specialist (who was observing that particular feed) had to do it and Rhyko had been screaming out of hunger for nearly 15 minutes at that point - so I think he tired himself out. :shrug:
> 
> It's been a rollercoaster this weekend. He was given his carseat challenge, and he passed! So we were so excited that he was close to coming home - then the feeding specialist says he's still too immature to figure out eating and said he will get the swallow study on Thursday or Friday. And then they had us watch the infant CPR video "because he'll be discharged soon." and then the doctor says he still has a ways to go. They are just playing with our emotions, now. So that says he won't be coming home anytime this week.... :cry:
> 
> My mom has become insensitive to my situation, too. That's a whole nother story and boy do I not want to recount that right now. DH was PISSED, I'll say that. I love him so much.
> 
> Basically we are in a holding pattern... Still.Click to expand...

Ah Luna that is so horrid. I wish sometimes all the people involved with a patient would get together in a room and discuss it so that there is one coherent picture that goes through to you - but that would be far too collaborative and cooperative *sigh* Excellent that he passed the car seat challenge :thumbup: Clever boy!

Sending loads of love


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> I am back at work.I have to tell a patient that she has diabetes today. Not fun. At least there is cappucino :coffee: And I get to go to the orphanage today :happydance: I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child

Ohhhhh trin ! I would want to grab them all and take them all home
With me x


----------



## Crunchie

Luna - big hugs darling 
I think that little man is brilliant taking that much at his feeds .... I think most early babies fall asleep whilst feeding ...... I remember they told me Lauren had to have 60ml before we could leave and the feed before was 20ml .... ! It took ages to get her to have that much 

Not long now xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> I am back at work.I have to tell a patient that she has diabetes today. Not fun. At least there is cappucino :coffee: And I get to go to the orphanage today :happydance: I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child
> 
> Ohhhhh trin ! I would want to grab them all and take them all home
> With me xClick to expand...

It's going to be tempting! And probably sad :cry:
I used to volunteer at the children's ward at a state hospital and when it was time to leave we had to pack their toys in a cupboard and as soon as they saw the cupboard open they would start crying and hang on my legs....awful. A lot of them had been abandoned by their parents and had been there for over 6 months :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

I got such bargains :happydance:

Ch'iens water bottle - normally R160 now R30!!!
https://baby.calora.co.za/images/thumbnails/6/120/120/Gecko_750ml.jpg

DH's water bottle - same price (all stainless steel)
https://baby.calora.co.za/images/thumbnails/7/120/120/Tattoo_500ml_&_750ml13092725884e09ea0c80e5a.jpg

Tarquin's
https://baby.calora.co.za/images/thumbnails/2/120/120/cheeki-space-350.jpg

Toine's 
https://baby.calora.co.za/images/thumbnails/6/120/120/Dragonfly_500ml.jpg

And a childproof medicine container that's really big. Normally R300 now R50
https://baby.calora.co.za/images/thumbnails/0/120/120/kiddylock-mediguardxl.jpg

I love a bargain :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

This is my water bottle (because you are THAT interested in what I drink water out of :haha:) But I nuv it...all white and chic :cloud9:

https://kleankanteen.com/images/products/K27PPS-GW_cart_preview.jpg


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> I am back at work.I have to tell a patient that she has diabetes today. Not fun. At least there is cappucino :coffee: And I get to go to the orphanage today :happydance: I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child
> 
> Ohhhhh trin ! I would want to grab them all and take them all home
> With me xClick to expand...
> 
> It's going to be tempting! And probably sad :cry:
> I used to volunteer at the children's ward at a state hospital and when it was time to leave we had to pack their toys in a cupboard and as soon as they saw the cupboard open they would start crying and hang on my legs....awful. A lot of them had been abandoned by their parents and had been there for over 6 months :cry:Click to expand...

Oh Trin that sounds awful, poor little poppets :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scan pic addie :cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you can't sleep my love....sometimes the harder you try to sleep the less likely you are to be able to. It sucks. Still, at least you've no horrible work to drag yourself out of bed for just as you are drifting off :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking at least I dont work. When does it go away and is it hurting the babies that I can't sleep??
> 
> Edit: Is it something I should call my doctor about?Click to expand...

It's hard to say when it'll go away as it may not necessarily be because of being pregnant. You are all excited with a million things going through your head no doubt - the very fact of having twins would definitely keep me awake!! I don't think any harm can come to the babies for the odd sleepless night so long as you take it easy during the day and maybe nap when you can :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Luna how is Rhyko doing?
> 
> Hi Essie :hugs:
> 
> He's doing okay. The feeding specialist is concerned about this suck/swallow/breathe abilities and wants to do a swallow study where he drinks barium in his milk and they xray him to see if he's having issues with milk going into his airway.
> 
> He's starting to take the whole bottle at his feeds. He did three whole bottles of the four feeds we were there for today- and the one he didn't get through was the nurses' fault - we called her in to start the bottle (they have to measure out the milk and mix in the fortifier, we cannot do that) and she never came, so the feeding specialist (who was observing that particular feed) had to do it and Rhyko had been screaming out of hunger for nearly 15 minutes at that point - so I think he tired himself out. :shrug:
> 
> It's been a rollercoaster this weekend. He was given his carseat challenge, and he passed! So we were so excited that he was close to coming home - then the feeding specialist says he's still too immature to figure out eating and said he will get the swallow study on Thursday or Friday. And then they had us watch the infant CPR video "because he'll be discharged soon." and then the doctor says he still has a ways to go. They are just playing with our emotions, now. So that says he won't be coming home anytime this week.... :cry:
> 
> My mom has become insensitive to my situation, too. That's a whole nother story and boy do I not want to recount that right now. DH was PISSED, I'll say that. I love him so much.
> 
> Basically we are in a holding pattern... Still.Click to expand...

Hey Luna :hugs:

I know it's not as fast as you'd like but there are definite improvements here and so it really won't be too much longer before little Rhyko is doing what he needs to in order to come home. He's a little trooper as are you my lovely :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> I am back at work.I have to tell a patient that she has diabetes today. Not fun. At least there is cappucino :coffee: And I get to go to the orphanage today :happydance: I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child
> 
> Ohhhhh trin ! I would want to grab them all and take them all home
> With me xClick to expand...
> 
> It's going to be tempting! And probably sad :cry:
> I used to volunteer at the children's ward at a state hospital and when it was time to leave we had to pack their toys in a cupboard and as soon as they saw the cupboard open they would start crying and hang on my legs....awful. A lot of them had been abandoned by their parents and had been there for over 6 months :cry:Click to expand...

:cry: Horrid :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie my darling, I've meant to say how sorry I am that tour job is over and you are feeling ao down about it. I nuv you. :hugs:

Moi? Thanks Molly, I'm working today so that's good medicine for the soul! I nuv you too! hope your boy is improving... Glad you have found something that seems to fit with what you are seeing (reflux) although health problems are never good, it's always better to know I think!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> What causes insomnia and how do I get rid of it it's been a week. The odd thing is I'm not den feeling exhausted just annoyed.

In my humble experience. And I especially believe this to be true with females, it is anxiety, even if you don't know it when I was diagnosed depressed I felt fine but I couldn't sleep and as soon I started mess I was fine. However the anxious situation in my case was a lot more than 9 months so you don't need meds or anything! I think maybe rescue night and the noises and pillow should help.


----------



## Essie

Jaynie my DH would be very jealous of where you are working today. Lyra has her own kit :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies, coming live from the iPad in the emirates stadium. Haven't seen any rich footballers that fancy a baby though yet :haha: just on a break cause the conference attendees have gone in to seminars :sleep: on such exciting topics as measuring outcomes! The joys eh? 

Hope you are all well. I am ok and appreciate so much your concerns about the job, so lucky to be part of this amazing international group. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im so fed up! im 120miles away from family,i dont know anyone here:cry:

iv put on over 3 stone and have some awful stretchmarks:cry:

people that phone only want to talk about the baby not about me.

dh works fulltime and i really miss him :(

im used to working full time the last few weeks have dragged,im petrified of going into labour but im so fed up being pregnant.im not even liking the baby kicking now cos im sore and i feel so fat and ugly.i cant bare to see myself in the mirror i make myself feel sick:sick:

i dont know what im going to do,i could bare potentionally 7 weeks of this.

after 37 wks babys welcome to come out!

sorry about my pitty post but im feeling so down :( ad feel so ungrateful cos lots of people would love to be where i am :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Do not press undo on an iPad to see what it does! 

Essie I'm a Liverpool/football fan so the fact that it's here was amazing I've taken some photos and I'l post to Facebook later. Obviously I'd rather be at anfield! 

Adams taken a sick day today and I'm a bit annoyed. It's not like im gonna be lonely :( when I'm off tomorrow!


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> I am back at work.I have to tell a patient that she has diabetes today. Not fun. At least there is cappucino :coffee: And I get to go to the orphanage today :happydance: I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child I will not come back with a child
> 
> Ohhhhh trin ! I would want to grab them all and take them all home
> With me xClick to expand...
> 
> It's going to be tempting! And probably sad :cry:
> I used to volunteer at the children's ward at a state hospital and when it was time to leave we had to pack their toys in a cupboard and as soon as they saw the cupboard open they would start crying and hang on my legs....awful. A lot of them had been abandoned by their parents and had been there for over 6 months :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Trin that sounds awful, poor little poppets :cry:Click to expand...

I am very hormonal today but trin this is awful! :nope: it actually bought a tear to my eye! it just isnt fair :cry:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Luna how is Rhyko doing?
> 
> Hi Essie :hugs:
> 
> He's doing okay. The feeding specialist is concerned about this suck/swallow/breathe abilities and wants to do a swallow study where he drinks barium in his milk and they xray him to see if he's having issues with milk going into his airway.
> 
> He's starting to take the whole bottle at his feeds. He did three whole bottles of the four feeds we were there for today- and the one he didn't get through was the nurses' fault - we called her in to start the bottle (they have to measure out the milk and mix in the fortifier, we cannot do that) and she never came, so the feeding specialist (who was observing that particular feed) had to do it and Rhyko had been screaming out of hunger for nearly 15 minutes at that point - so I think he tired himself out. :shrug:
> 
> It's been a rollercoaster this weekend. He was given his carseat challenge, and he passed! So we were so excited that he was close to coming home - then the feeding specialist says he's still too immature to figure out eating and said he will get the swallow study on Thursday or Friday. And then they had us watch the infant CPR video "because he'll be discharged soon." and then the doctor says he still has a ways to go. They are just playing with our emotions, now. So that says he won't be coming home anytime this week.... :cry:
> 
> My mom has become insensitive to my situation, too. That's a whole nother story and boy do I not want to recount that right now. DH was PISSED, I'll say that. I love him so much.
> 
> Basically we are in a holding pattern... Still.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Luna :hugs:
> 
> I know it's not as fast as you'd like but there are definite improvements here and so it really won't be too much longer before little Rhyko is doing what he needs to in order to come home. He's a little trooper as are you my lovely :kiss:Click to expand...


I agree with Kit Luna it deffo seems like Rhyko is developing better than last week....Its also nice cos you and your DH seemed to have reunited and teamed up again cos your last post i read where you were awfully sad u didnt want to talk to him but now it seems you have the support you wanted :thumbup: Rhyko is a groegeous little soldier and he is doing ridiculously well concidering he is sooooo small :hugs: but every time u mention them nurses i get angry :growlmad: cant imagine how u must feel!Take care of all of you!:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omfg! the maternity grant thread on third tri is shocking!


----------



## cassie04

Ok so......Im really hormonal and it is doing my head in.

Me and dave were perfect for each other....we were the best of friends for years, trusted each other, hardly ever fell out. Dave was perfect. I was with my ex for 5 years we had a house and a dog and i loved him toooo much, he used to sleep with other girls and beat me up badly (he particuarly enjoyed doing these things on my birthdays :shrug:) I never left him because i was stupid and in love.....we only split up because we were forced to as our neighbours called the police as they heard us arguing and the police had to break down our door as he was threatening to "kill me this time" with a knife....he actually jumped out of the window with a knife away from the police and he had to be brought to the ground....i was in a state. Anyway when i met dave i was on :cloud9: that there was a boy who loved me and treated me right and didnt make me feel like i was second best to other woman or it was my fault.

Anyway since being preggo, I dont know if it my hormones or my past but i feel like dave is less affectionate. There was also the incident where he lied to me about the whole smoking incident....now what gets me is i dont give a toss that he started smoking its the fact of how bloody good he was at lying! like seriously i was lucky to find out the truth by doing some detective work:haha: but it scares me....as it does remind me of my ex.....plus dave did make a comment to make me feel like it was my fault he had to lie....which is what my ex used to always say.

So he has been at his new job for a couple of months and then yesterday this blonde polish bird added him on facebook posing in a bikini. When i asked who she was (see i was never like this with dave....i never cared or felt the need to question) he said he talks to her when he sees her on his breaks.....wat annoys me is dave doesnt ring me on his breaks very often as he says he is too busy on his lunch....but he can speak to the chick?:shrug: Plus sometimes he goes into work early or comes back late....but he insists its work related....but my hormones, my past and the fact i have now discorverd dave is an amzing liar has turned me into a paranoid wreck!

I dont like arguing, i dont like being upset but im not sure what to do.... i have told dave this is how i feel and he reassures me i am the only girl in his world....but then again he is a bloody good liar! :shrug: 

I am being a crazy hormonal preggo lady!?I just was a mug with my ex and i dont want to be a mug again and i certainly dont want a baby to be brought up in a tense enviroment......


----------



## cassie04

but on the other hand my baby girl is a cantaulope!:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: cassie.

aww ur 50% cooked :)

i think the being good at lying would make me paraniod being preg.

u need to think would u feel the same if u werent pregnant.
i have put on alot of weight and feel like crap and am feeling alil paraniod i dont even like dh watching strictly come dancing :haha:

i had similiar bf to ur ex and thankfully i got rid when i was 17. i know dh isnt like him atall but i still have a lil worry he is,which is completely unfounded 
u know in urself if u should be genuinely worried or not? xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think cassie it all comes down to whether you trust him enough or whether you would want to confront him? me personally if i was feeling that way i would have to confront him but thats just my opinion but as you say it may just be your hormones. 

addie what a gorgeous picture :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

luna - so glad to hear rhyko passed his carseat test :hug: it wont be too long now hes doing very well...could we have a few more pictures of him ....please :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

Trin- your post made me laugh :lol: was giggling to myself about that


----------



## x-ginge-x

molly! have you decided whether your contacting the doctor about leo or have you decided on reflux for him? its what it sounds like to me


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hugs: cassie.
> 
> aww ur 50% cooked :)
> 
> i think the being good at lying would make me paraniod being preg.
> 
> u need to think would u feel the same if u werent pregnant.
> i have put on alot of weight and feel like crap and am feeling alil paraniod i dont even like dh watching strictly come dancing :haha:
> 
> i had similiar bf to ur ex and thankfully i got rid when i was 17. i know dh isnt like him atall but i still have a lil worry he is,which is completely unfounded
> u know in urself if u should be genuinely worried or not? xxx

I know....you see i used to go out partying 3 times a week with the girls and i was a very much cool girlfriend! If i was ever feeling like Dave may be looking at another girl instead of moaning about it i would put on a cute little dress, do my hair and go strut my stuff out dancing with the girls so dave would be like WOW but also so he knew he had an independent girl. But because i have stretch marks massive veiny boobs a big belly and i stay in and cant exactly wear tiny mini dresses and what not i feel shocking when im sat next to a gorgeous girl!

tht made me giggle about strictly!!!!!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

x-ginge-x said:


> I think cassie it all comes down to whether you trust him enough or whether you would want to confront him? me personally if i was feeling that way i would have to confront him but thats just my opinion but as you say it may just be your hormones.
> 
> addie what a gorgeous picture :cloud9:

Thanks ginge....i do kinda trust him....i think i would trust him more if i wasnt pregnant :haha: cos like i said to clare i could glam myself up and go out and make him realise he had a good wifey! but because im preggo i feel more consious standing next to a gorgeous girl whereas i wasnt like tht when i wasnt pregnant i would try and look more gorgeous instead :haha: but i do confront him....im stressy....open ...emotional type of personality...wheras daves laid back and struggles to express emotion not cos he doesnt feel it he just is a right bloke!


----------



## addie25

Babyhopes: It mus be so hard to be that far away from home and not know anyone. :hugs: you said this was going to be 7 more weeks?

Cassie: I think it is hormones I don't think you need to worry abot Dave and that girl. And the lie about smoking is a small one not sometime I would get 2 mad about we all tell little lies. Not that lying is good but we have all told little lies.

I think I got 4 hours of sleep all together tonight and I have been in bed for 10 hours! It has hit me and I feel exhausted. It has been a week so it can't be bc I'm 2 excited about twins. I agree it can be stress but I need to be able to sleep now I can't have another night like this. It's going to hard enough on my body to have twins I need my rest! Should I call my doctor? Can he do anything? Sorry ladies I'm cranky. If I could nap during the day I wouldn't b so angry but I can't even if I try.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie i meant it could be :haha:

my edd is 14.11

and cassie i was 18 wks when i went to greece and was so jealous dh even looking at any women in a bikini:haha:

dh doesnt go out much anymore so im ok but ifhe did id probably cry :haha:

dh thinks im so beautiful i could undress walk to bathroom and he just grins and goes behind me and cuddles me and strokes my belly. i feel so ugly but i believe he thinks im the most beautiful women in the world,dont know why haha.

i get paraniod and quiz him sometimes he just laughs at me cos b4 pregnancy i wasnt ever jealous. 6ft 2 blonde with long hair slim figure,perky boobs and great job,now look :haha:


when i tell him stop looking if his out gorping at women he turns around and says ur more beautiful then u ever have been ur carrying my baby.then tells me stop being stupid but then eyes up the next women lol


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello lovelies just in middle of quoteing and catching up but have lady coming at 12.30(now) for housing meeting wish me look:winkwink:
be back in a jiffy :flower:





kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Have to say, I love Regina. :)
> 
> Kit, have not called as he seemed better and Trin's link has me convinced of reflux.
> That being said, late last night to the present has been awful. Leo jyst went to sleep after being screamy screamy from 730-noon. I have a raging headache that I'm desperate to get rid of before he wakes. Aaaannndd my OH left this morning for a week out of town and now here I am... Moaning to you all like I didn't want to do. :dohh:
> 
> Oh poor you and poor Leo :nope: And of course you must get off your chest anything you need to like we all do in turn :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovey. Omg Cara is positively OLD! ..when...how did that happen??? I'm sure we mrber gave her permission to grow so fast.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! 12 weeks today..time goes scary fast eh? Here she is...
> 
> She's 13 1/2lbs!
> View attachment 278216Click to expand...


gosh Nate was 13lb 6oz last thursday hehe he is a chunky monkey:haha:
Cara looking adorable as always i think we have very cute turtle children and new babies if i do say so :thumbup:



addie25 said:


> View attachment 278250
> 
> 
> twins

I have never seen a real friends TWIN SCAN picture woohoooooo:cloud9::hugs: 
ps addie my book has arrived thankyou so so much im going to take it to DJERBA :happydance: thanks for the sweet notelet too doll i will hunt out a read for you :kiss::thumbup:



Essie said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15243892
> 
> Hayley that news story says that blackberry mail has been down for loads of people but should be working again now :thumbup:

Yes i rang t-mobile yesterday in the end and they explained the situation was very crosss all the same:growlmad:


----------



## addie25

That's one thing I don't like i don't like when men are out with their wives and they look at another lady. I'd get mad at DH for that and if a guy looks at me when he is with his wife or gf I give him a nasty stare and last week I flat out said "stop looking at me" the guy was creeping me out the way he stared. I'm also hormonal lol or I would not have said it. My MIL laughed so hard when I did that lol they enjoy my hormonal outbursts :haha:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie i meant it could be :haha:
> 
> my edd is 14.11
> 
> and cassie i was 18 wks when i went to greece and was so jealous dh even looking at any women in a bikini:haha:
> 
> dh doesnt go out much anymore so im ok but ifhe did id probably cry :haha:
> 
> dh thinks im so beautiful i could undress walk to bathroom and he just grins and goes behind me and cuddles me and strokes my belly. i feel so ugly but i believe he thinks im the most beautiful women in the world,dont know why haha.
> 
> i get paraniod and quiz him sometimes he just laughs at me cos b4 pregnancy i wasnt ever jealous. 6ft 2 blonde with long hair slim figure,perky boobs and great job,now look :haha:
> 
> 
> when i tell him stop looking if his out gorping at women he turns around and says ur more beautiful then u ever have been ur carrying my baby.then tells me stop being stupid but then eyes up the next women lol


Yea thats like us clare!!!!!! thanks! i think you have just proven to me its what we feel like when we are pregnant i think its cos of all the changed that is happening to our body and emotions......dave always reasures me.....he jsut rang on his break to tell me he would change job in an instant if it meant i was going to feel better about him working there .......not tht i would want him to change a job for being so blooming petty but its nice to know!

I feel like a silly pregnant woman now! i literally wear my heart on my sleeve whether its boyfriends, family or friends im always open and affectionate whereas dave sometimes needs a bit of a probe :haha: this never botherd me before but i think cos im feeling a bit down on myself im putting more pressure on dave to step up to the mark!:dohh:


----------



## cassie04

my goodness i must apologise i am the worst typer ever.....my spelling is awful!


----------



## cassie04

oh addie :cloud9: iv just seen your picture!


HOW BLOOMING LUSH!:hugs:

RIGHT i feel like iv come on and moaned and now im leaving :nope: SORRY! 

I am going swimming at 1 and havent got ready!

Lots of love and thanks girlies for making me realise i am a silly crazy preggo lady! I feel much better! :)


----------



## addie25

So glad you got the book! Lol I never saw a twin pic be4 and I was in such shock that I didnt even look at the screen much when he was measuring them. I'll have to pay attention next week when I go to my regular obgyn. That's Friday the 21st I'm so excited they will be bigger!! I'll be a day awayfrom 8 weeks for that scan. What fruit will they be?


----------



## addie25

I think my DH will like my bump as well as he touches my stomach every night and says "wow you have a bump already" and I go uh yea that's just me ahahah but seriously I do have a little bump it's super small but there.


----------



## babyhopes2010

my dh would do anything for me aswell :)

im a lil hard on him at times :haha:

at the momment i just want to unpregnant:haha: ans he is getting the brunt of my hormones :haha:

and addie i love twin scan pics :)


----------



## addie25

Thanks I'm in love with that picture I wish the second one wasn't blurry so I can see the circle but they r super cute if I do say so myself lol :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie that is poo about your insurance! hope it gets sorted soon x


----------



## mummyApril

Luna :hugs: sorry youre having trouble with your mum aswell you dont need that! hope Rhyko is doing well x


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Addie that is poo about your insurance! hope it gets sorted soon x

Me 2 I hate these shots . I just woke up DH and said " I'm waking u up to tell u I can't sleep but because I am a nice wife I'll let u sleep" he goes "oh ok thank you" and then be starts laughing bc he just thanked me for waking him up to say I'd let him sleep :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Clare chin up lovey you will have bubi soon (plus the week before James was born i was feeling very low) anytime now lol x


----------



## addie25

Lol u know what's funny is our parents didn't have ultrasounds so when I showed MIL my ultrasound she goes "wOw are the babies the black sacks" :haha: thought that was funny.


----------



## addie25

What size fruit will babies be at 7 and then 8 weeks does nyome remember?? I'm trying to figure out how big they will be forth next scan and that scan is at 7weeks 6 days.


----------



## mummyApril

8 weeks is a raspberry! 7 weeks hmm let me think....


----------



## mummyApril

blueberry!?


----------



## addie25

I think u r correct. Poo all those are around the same size. Will I see any arms or legs or just a circle again?


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie04 said:


> Ok so......Im really hormonal and it is doing my head in.
> 
> Me and dave were perfect for each other....we were the best of friends for years, trusted each other, hardly ever fell out. Dave was perfect. I was with my ex for 5 years we had a house and a dog and i loved him toooo much, he used to sleep with other girls and beat me up badly (he particuarly enjoyed doing these things on my birthdays :shrug:) I never left him because i was stupid and in love.....we only split up because we were forced to as our neighbours called the police as they heard us arguing and the police had to break down our door as he was threatening to "kill me this time" with a knife....he actually jumped out of the window with a knife away from the police and he had to be brought to the ground....i was in a state. Anyway when i met dave i was on :cloud9: that there was a boy who loved me and treated me right and didnt make me feel like i was second best to other woman or it was my fault.
> 
> Anyway since being preggo, I dont know if it my hormones or my past but i feel like dave is less affectionate. There was also the incident where he lied to me about the whole smoking incident....now what gets me is i dont give a toss that he started smoking its the fact of how bloody good he was at lying! like seriously i was lucky to find out the truth by doing some detective work:haha: but it scares me....as it does remind me of my ex.....plus dave did make a comment to make me feel like it was my fault he had to lie....which is what my ex used to always say.
> 
> So he has been at his new job for a couple of months and then yesterday this blonde polish bird added him on facebook posing in a bikini. When i asked who she was (see i was never like this with dave....i never cared or felt the need to question) he said he talks to her when he sees her on his breaks.....wat annoys me is dave doesnt ring me on his breaks very often as he says he is too busy on his lunch....but he can speak to the chick?:shrug: Plus sometimes he goes into work early or comes back late....but he insists its work related....but my hormones, my past and the fact i have now discorverd dave is an amzing liar has turned me into a paranoid wreck!
> 
> I dont like arguing, i dont like being upset but im not sure what to do.... i have told dave this is how i feel and he reassures me i am the only girl in his world....but then again he is a bloody good liar! :shrug:
> 
> I am being a crazy hormonal preggo lady!?I just was a mug with my ex and i dont want to be a mug again and i certainly dont want a baby to be brought up in a tense enviroment......

Cassie:hugs:i felt/feel like that/this when im not pregnant my OH is a shithot liar though and did lie about something similer to what your describing but i wont go into that or it will make you a crazy physco preggo chick!!!:haha:


----------



## emandi

Cassie, forgot to mention

Big pink congratulations!
:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

still be blobs :haha:
8w + 1 day
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1718.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## addie25

Oh poo well at least they will be cute blobs :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Was feeling a bit swoony there for a sec. It's not completely gone. May be sugar overload tho because I had a waffle :blush: To celebrate the fact that I've only put on 0.4kg in the last 10 weeks. Makes perfect sense doesn't it :dohh::haha: I took my BP and it was 110/70 so great :thumbup:

The one owner of the organic shop is going through a divorce and for an hour this morning she screamed at her ex and his lawyer and the accountant on the phone - at the counter, while there were customers!! SO not appropriate! And then she moaned at work DH about something so unfair just ebcause she was in a bad mood. And for a change he's actually in a good mood because he has a date with a cute guy coming up....but now he's all morose again *sigh*


----------



## addie25

Yikes i don't get why gay men get married to women then come out.


----------



## new mummy2010

*RANT*
im so pissed off and down right now i know this should be a happy time but im not f***ing happy not one bit, me and lee have grown apart so much and i dont think we will be together much longer when we lost the first baby i wanted this one more than ever but sinc he came everything has seriously gone down hill. Lee took up darts seriously about 2 weeks before he was born and joined a pub team on a wednesday now he plays monday,wednesday,friday and comps almost every weekend ,he moved back to his work 2 weeks ago, where last time he cheated on me for months with some whore and we split up. he went back on the condition he would stop gambling and we would save lots of money as he gets a stupidly good wage to be able to move house.............today i have had the housing lady out to see why its not fit for a baby to share with a f***ing 10 year old ...............this is what she said 
1*we should not have had a baby
2*we should of got a house before we had a baby
3*we could have a house if HE was a SHE (oh yes stupid b**** we caan choose the sex of our kids cant we)
4* we have no hope of getting the house down the road as some scum that isnt even from around here with a druggie boyfriend 28 staffies and 13 kids will get it probably

Lee just keeps saying its tough this is tough hayley thats tough hayley we cant move hayley we cant private rent ........no d***head cos you got yourself and me in a massive financial mess with gambling you selfish t*** and we have no savings and he has no power to save he has moved jobs purely because he didnt like the fact that he had to actuially work in the end for his stepdad

he bangs on he wanted nathanial more than anything ........!! WELL SPEND SOME FUCKING TIME WITH US THEN

we dont get on anymore 
i dont think i love him anymore??

im sorry i had to vent somewhere and like i say i apologise to people who want to be in my boat so desperatley i know i sound selfish but thats how i feel


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Yikes i don't get why gay men get married to women then come out.

Nope, they weren't married :haha: 2 different situations


----------



## new mummy2010

jeez didnt think it would make you all this quiet


----------



## new mummy2010

that cleared the thread hey

oh well off for my own pity party


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> that cleared the thread hey
> 
> oh well off for my own pity party

Oh hun 

That sounds so shitty ! Did u not say that u have a holiday booked ? Maybe time to let him know how you feel. Maybe some time alone would be good ? 

Would u be able to private rent with some help of hb ??

Xxx


----------



## addie25

So I called to make a CVS test and they said well I am not sure if we do CVS tests on twins. And I'm like EXCUSE ME!!! And she went to talk to the doctor and he said he would see where the placentas are and if he can he will do the test on both if not he will do a CVS on one and then a month later do an Amnio on the other. So I would know the results of one baby then a month later get that test and the results of amnios can take a month or more!!!!!!!! WHY CANT ANYTHING FREAKING EVER BE EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Hayley, How is Lee with Nate? Is he getting more involved or is he still not giving you much support with him? I'm sorry the meeting with the housing lady didn't go better. 
Are you still going on holiday (it's soon isn't it?)? Maybe, like Crunchie said, that will give you the chance to spend some time as a couple and give you some time to talk things through. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

we are'nt entitled to any help as we both actually work plus if he hadnt got us in such a mess we would afford it no probs but as we are he owes everyone and everything money it seems never ending
i love him to death and the baby but its all happened at the wrong time


----------



## new mummy2010

sorry addie kinda robbing your limelight 
i hope they just do the cvs test on both beans and stop messing you around not like you have been through enough already hun


----------



## new mummy2010

from my earlier post he hardly sees him he does a thurs night bath last feed and bed thats about your lot he picks him up etc and goes straight to him when he gets back from work

i just feel like im a single mum and its pissing me off cos im not am i 
the flat is rammed to the rafters with baby stuff and everything is getting me down all i wanna do everynight is sit and cry and drink if truth be told


----------



## addie25

WOW Hayley I am so sorry. That B**** how dare she say those things. I would have kicked her out!!


----------



## addie25

I am so sick of things being hard for us!! Why cant I just have things go easy for once. I know I should not worry about their health because of genetic testing so who care if I have to wait for one baby to be tested but I care. Why should I wait till more than halfway into my pregnancy to confirm health on one baby. Hopefully placenta is in a good place and he can do it. I wish they would see me now and see where the placenta is and so I know rt away ok this is how it is going to be instead of waiting a month worrying.


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> *RANT*
> im so pissed off and down right now i know this should be a happy time but im not f***ing happy not one bit, me and lee have grown apart so much and i dont think we will be together much longer when we lost the first baby i wanted this one more than ever but sinc he came everything has seriously gone down hill. Lee took up darts seriously about 2 weeks before he was born and joined a pub team on a wednesday now he plays monday,wednesday,friday and comps almost every weekend ,he moved back to his work 2 weeks ago, where last time he cheated on me for months with some whore and we split up. he went back on the condition he would stop gambling and we would save lots of money as he gets a stupidly good wage to be able to move house.............today i have had the housing lady out to see why its not fit for a baby to share with a f***ing 10 year old ...............this is what she said
> 1*we should not have had a baby
> 2*we should of got a house before we had a baby
> 3*we could have a house if HE was a SHE (oh yes stupid b**** we caan choose the sex of our kids cant we)
> 4* we have no hope of getting the house down the road as some scum that isnt even from around here with a druggie boyfriend 28 staffies and 13 kids will get it probably
> 
> Lee just keeps saying its tough this is tough hayley thats tough hayley we cant move hayley we cant private rent ........no d***head cos you got yourself and me in a massive financial mess with gambling you selfish t*** and we have no savings and he has no power to save he has moved jobs purely because he didnt like the fact that he had to actuially work in the end for his stepdad
> 
> he bangs on he wanted nathanial more than anything ........!! WELL SPEND SOME FUCKING TIME WITH US THEN
> 
> we dont get on anymore
> i dont think i love him anymore??
> 
> im sorry i had to vent somewhere and like i say i apologise to people who want to be in my boat so desperatley i know i sound selfish but thats how i feel

:hugs: no need to apologize dear, i don't think you are selfish at all. This is a rant friendly Zone! Since I haven't been in your shoes take what i say with a grain of salt, but from what i've seen babies bring a great deal of stress on relationships. so odd b/c you'd think they would bring the couple closer, but i've seen it happen with some of the strongest couples. so don't feel like yours is an isolated circumstance, b/c it happens often. i would have a sit down with him about feeling disappointed that he doesn't spend as much time with you two as you had hoped. he may have what he feels like is a legitimate reason. i'd be clear about what i was expecting (i.e. taking him for a little while after he gets home in the evenings, or giving him baths occasionally, or help putting him to sleep, etc.) and at the very least try to compromise. the housing situation sounds crap (as does that nasty housing lady). Oh, and i'd say give the relationship some time. i fall in and out of love with mj all the time! :haha: that's the cycle of love for ya. your feelings will swing back around if it is love.


----------



## addie25

This is DEF A RANT ZONE!! Everyone in my family says oh relax relax babies were tested. I just want to say SHUT UP. It's not their babies, its not their body. I cant wait till more than halfway into my pregnancy to get heath results confirmed!! I cant enjoy any of it. And sorry but I still am very scared that one or both will be unhealthy. I know I know they were tested and will be healthy but that fear is still there. I am so sick of this. This is a time to enjoy and now I can't. Hopefully on Nov 18th I go in and he said oh I can do the CVS on both but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley :hugs: I think these younger British boys that aren't married are all similar. Me, you, sezi. I can't give you proper advice because well there are lives at stake and I would do one. You did ok with Reece my mum did ok with me and my sister. But I don't leave Adam so that's crap advice! I just think like Newbie that this happens, Adam is the first bloke where I have 'rode out' a rough patch and managed to fall back in love with him. I guess that's why I don't end it because I'm waiting for the day that I am sure I don't love him and I can't see that happening, do you speak honestly with him? Does he know you are considering leaving? Because he might not want to play darts if he did :haha: if you're anything like me you won't want to have to tell the father of your baby to want to sound time with him but really they're just stupid, spoiled blokes and you may HAVE TO tell him :shrug: 

When you coming to see me again? We can go for a walk and feed the ducks this time? :) in fact you could come and stay at mine and have a wine with a burly night might be a good idea? Nate got a travel cot yet?


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks girls and thanks for not being judgemental of my moaning!!

I know what your saying newbs ,he does help with bathing etc but i feel like im on my own all day and mostb nights i miss adult conversation, i miss work ,i miss the girls from work ,i hate this flat sitting in it most days (as i cant really do much without money now weather is crap) we dont have spare money as we are constantly paying off lees debts to try gert a clean slate but its gonna take fro ever i just cant see an end or a house with 3 bedrooms in the near future
the lack of storage space i pissing me off there are baby things everywhere and poor reece has had his room overtaken by baby clothes and the like and has no real personal space 
and if i stub my toe one more time on his cotbed im goinbg to chop my toes off !!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Woman gives birth after completing Chicago marathon
> 
> I certainly did not feel like running a marathon at 39 weeks :wacko:

i saw that on the news this morning. one question: WHY??? :growlmad:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Since this is a rant friendly zone i would like to complain about the woman that sits next to me at work. she clears her throat incessantly in the mornings and it drives me nuts! WILL YOU GIVE IT A REST ALREADY?!?! :hissy: :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks girls and thanks for not being judgemental of my moaning!!
> 
> I know what your saying newbs ,he does help with bathing etc but i feel like im on my own all day and mostb nights i miss adult conversation, i miss work ,i miss the girls from work ,i hate this flat sitting in it most days (as i cant really do much without money now weather is crap) we dont have spare money as we are constantly paying off lees debts to try gert a clean slate but its gonna take fro ever i just cant see an end or a house with 3 bedrooms in the near future
> the lack of storage space i pissing me off there are baby things everywhere and poor reece has had his room overtaken by baby clothes and the like and has no real personal space
> and if i stub my toe one more time on his cotbed im goinbg to chop my toes off !!!

maybe you should look into joining a mommy group? go on play dates so you can have some adult convo for a change?


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley :hugs: I think these younger British boys that aren't married are all similar. Me, you, sezi. I can't give you proper advice because well there are lives at stake and I would do one. You did ok with Reece my mum did ok with me and my sister. But I don't leave Adam so that's crap advice! I just think like Newbie that this happens, Adam is the first bloke where I have 'rode out' a rough patch and managed to fall back in love with him. I guess that's why I don't end it because I'm waiting for the day that I am sure I don't love him and I can't see that happening, do you speak honestly with him? Does he know you are considering leaving? Because he might not want to play darts if he did :haha: if you're anything like me you won't want to have to tell the father of your baby to want to sound time with him but really they're just stupid, spoiled blokes and you may HAVE TO tell him :shrug:
> 
> When you coming to see me again? We can go for a walk and feed the ducks this time? :) in fact you could come and stay at mine and have a wine with a burly night might be a good idea? Nate got a travel cot yet?

I dont really think its the actual going to darts and not seeing nate as he does see him alittle time before he goes and then nate goes byebyes:sleep:its more me i never see him and we went out the other night just me and him and we come home after 2 drinks and got a chinese in as he says going out aint his thing anymore!!bearing in mind he let me get all done up choosing about 5 different outfits trying them all on until i choose something he said i looked beautiful in and did hair makeup etc and was made to feel like he didnt wanna be out with me and took me home to hide me away:dohh:which i know is bull shit as i know we mean everything to him and im driving him mad with my moaning about houses and being bored and blah and blah !!!:dohh:

:haha:yep he does have a travel cot but its your turn spesh now you have a little spare time!!!!:winkwink:you can come and see the delights of nantwich!!!:thumbup:


I just feel like im doing it alone in the day fair dos he has to work but then im all alone most nights too and then he doesnt wanna go out anymore wtf i dont know what to do:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

newbs i have started to go to one on fridays i met a friend at baby clinic who took me along week last and it was ok bit cliquey tho!??

i think people think im younger than my years and all sort of loook down at me spesh when i tell them about reece too!!!

ADDIE tell them to F*** off!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

hey munkie where you been?? you missed my monthly maon hehe!!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh blimey ! We are all having a rough day today .... I was beside myself that Lauren slept from 3 to 7 ..... Me new woman 

Addie, I can not imagine how hard it is for you .... But if you can stay positive .... They have already been tested and all will be perfect ! Sometimes I wonder how I even got through this pregnancy with everything I found to worry about..... X 

Claire - sorry you are feeling shitty ! The end is nearly here .... I can't comment on how you feel in those last few weeks of pregnancy but it will all be worth it .... Enjoy nesting ! I feel robbed of that bit and my poxy house is still messy lol x 

Hayley - paying of debt is shitty .... It's boring and shitty but imagine how you will feel when it's done ! Deffo try to join a new mums group .... I have a free one in my area ... Maybe you have one also ??? 

Jaynie - my family are well jel ..... Huge arsenal fans ! How u feeling ? U said something about something bothering you ? 

Newbs - chuck something at her ..... I worked with someonce once who when the sneezed they did so 12 times ..... I had to move desks !!!


Sorry for spelling ! Feeding Lauren with one hand x


----------



## Crunchie

THAT may be my longest post ever !


----------



## babyhopes2010

the cvs test isnt that for down syndrome? i decided against that as if results were bad didnt want amnio as that can cause miscarriage.


----------



## new mummy2010

Luna i have posted your parcel today as i didnt have enough pennies the other week so let me know when it arrives safely 

Hope you are having a better day today lovely big hugs xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> THAT may be my longest post ever !



:haha:

i have joined our surestart free one but it is a bit cliquey ??:blush:im not a posh in my 35's with a big house and angel husband etc im a common wench from a council estate with a foul tounge a sense of humour and a shed load of debts:haha:




babyhopes2010 said:


> the cvs test isnt that for down syndrome? i decided against that as if results were bad didnt want amnio as that can cause miscarriage.

i think its for the cystic fibrosis ??:shrug: (spelling sorry?? dont qoute me though clare)


----------



## Crunchie

Common wench !!!! Ha ha 

That's me ......sorry that made me laugh ! At my group EVERYONE'S babies slept through the night at 3 weeks .... I wanted to chuck the toys out the window and shout LIARS

I held back and sipped my tea .... I am more wench than mother that lunches lol


----------



## new mummy2010

i would lunch but cant bloody afford my budget is a happy meal !!!!


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> Luna i have posted your parcel today as i didnt have enough pennies the other week so let me know when it arrives safely
> 
> Hope you are having a better day today lovely big hugs xx

Hayley you are so sweet! :hugs:

I'm so sorry you're having a rough go of it. I can't even imagine not having the support of your partner when you have a new baby. That must be so very frustrating. I just want to shake Lee and tell him to grow up!!!!

I would take sweet Jaynie up on her offer and go stay for the weekend. You guys would have so much fun! And you could get out, get some good conversation and maybe Lee would realize how much he misses you and Nate and perhaps drop a night or two of darts!

Lots of hugs for you, my dear. I hope everything turns around. We are here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie! u and Hayley are cracking me up :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm here Hayley :hi:...just finishing off my knitted woolly hat for mini munkie as I read todays rant posts! This morning I went into town to try to sort out my dead lurker problem, but absolutely can't afford to replace with a Blackberry so will probably have to downgrade back to my old crappy Nokia poofuck phone :nope: Anyway Hayley, what you got against mid 30's mums with angel husbands?:grr: :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh, thanks for the reminder crunch! Jaynie i thought u were posting something to our site about something that was bothering u? i checked yesterday and didn't find anything :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My angel husband is going to be back by 7:30 tonight so I can go to my swimming club :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> oh, thanks for the reminder crunch! Jaynie i thought u were posting something to our site about something that was bothering u? i checked yesterday and didn't find anything :shrug:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I can see from FB you are so GLAM.....loving the profile pic :hugs:
> 
> jaynie i checked but thought I missed it ? I find the Inner S confusing :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> My angel husband is going to be back by 7:30 tonight so I can go to my swimming club :thumbup:

what if he is LATE :shrug: will his halo slip


----------



## mummyApril

oh Hayley thats poo :( that housing officer i would so report! they arent allowed to be personal surely?! when i was in my 1 bed flat with the girls theres was no sign of them moving me, so i moved private renting when Faye was 7 months old, my friend who has 2 children (boy n girl) n her n her boyfriend got told today they werent overcrowded! (1 bed place) it is silly who they give their houses to! 
regarding Lee you may just have to tell him how you feel, its not fair you should be feeling like a single mum, its not nice. i get real lonely too theres just no one around my way until i go out and make 'new' friends! i used to go to my old town to see my friends but i cant with bubi! thats why im always on here iv got you girls to talk to and you keep me sane :) always here if you want to talk xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

how is my little luna doing ????


----------



## mummyApril

i have a headache! its either lack of sleep or too much at nap time lol


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> i have a headache! its either lack of sleep or too much at nap time lol

I try so hard to NAP but I cannot ......its so ANNOYING :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG! im a housing officer and my boss would sack my ass coming out with something like that! id report her! 

it doesnt matter what her personally opinion is she is to be prefessional and keep her gob shut! :grr:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have a headache! its either lack of sleep or too much at nap time lol
> 
> I try so hard to NAP but I cannot ......its so ANNOYING :shrug:Click to expand...

i was so tired yesterday i woke up dribbling haha


----------



## mummyApril

nice image for you all lol


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> nice image for you all lol

I do this everyday :haha: so does lauren :haha::haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i have to take James for a walk i just asked him if he wanted to go for a walk and he said yeah :smug: (honest even Jay heard him) be back soon got me orders lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> oh, thanks for the reminder crunch! Jaynie i thought u were posting something to our site about something that was bothering u? i checked yesterday and didn't find anything :shrug:
> 
> 
> I can see from FB you are so GLAM.....loving the profile pic :hugs:
> 
> jaynie i checked but thought I missed it ? I find the Inner S confusing :haha:Click to expand...

me? glam?? Nooo, i just upload glam pics! :haha: thanks crunch! likewise, i see where miss lauren's beauty comes from! :flower:


----------



## addie25

I agree with the play date idea Hayley it will get you out of the house and iterating with adults. It could lift your spirits.

CVS and amnio have a 1% chance of m/c its so small of a chance. Cvs and amnio test for many disorders and diseases. It looks for the one I need gem to look for. Amnio is 16 weeks cvs is 12 weeks so I want cvs but I will do whatever is best for the babies. If I have to wait I have to wait and results can take a week to a month if I do the amnio. I just wish worry was over that's why I wanted it to be at 12 weeks. I know they were tested and are healthy so I need to relax but it's hard till I get confirmation.


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> from my earlier post he hardly sees him he does a thurs night bath last feed and bed thats about your lot he picks him up etc and goes straight to him when he gets back from work
> 
> i just feel like im a single mum and its pissing me off cos im not am i
> the flat is rammed to the rafters with baby stuff and everything is getting me down all i wanna do everynight is sit and cry and drink if truth be told[/
> Gosh I'd be so bloody angry/upset too! It's not fair! I hate when men are totally unaware of how there actions make us feel! By all means there are some awfull women in the world but there are some
> Blooming stupid men! I think think sometimes men
> Wonder If the grass is greener on the other side so they get tempted test it out and then realise they were better off with what they had! My stepdad cheated on my mum and treat her like shit all the time! He left her for some horrible woman and they were split up months later and tried crawling back to my mum! He is now a lonely old man! He has missed out on hving a family an a grandchild on the way!
> 
> Do u tell him how u feel! I can't keep quiet I always tell
> Dave my problems as I can't keep them to myself!
> I can't beleive how dedicated he is at darts instead of spending that night with your gorgeous little boy! He will regret not spending as much time with him when he misses out on nate growing up!
> 
> I can't add a hugging smiley as I'm on my phone! But big hugs chick!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie! I'm watching a Baby Story and its featuring another IVF couple annnnnnd she's having twinsies! She is having a boy and a girl. I wonder if I should change my guess? :-k


----------



## mummyApril

so what has everyone planned for this evening? 
me and the girls are having fajitas and then il have a hot bath and bed :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Angel husband is home so I'm off to the pool for a swim :dance:

Haven't had a chance to properly comment on today's posts what with phone shops and knitting and toddler care (we drew round plates today! :happydance:) and there was such an awful lot of serious stuff posted I daren't try to reply now in the few moments before I leave, so big hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs: Addie your beanies look splendid, and Luna I'm glad you're keeping on top of things :thumbup:

Mmmm so fancy a swim :cloud9: See you laters alligators xxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

enjoy your swim B x


----------



## mummyApril

ah oh so quiet on here tonight


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Had another busy day out with da wee one :baby: and there's loads of pages to catch up on...might not get to it tonight though. Hope all is well with everyone.

Here's Cara on her new play mat :)



Soo tired..Cara had the vommyturtlebaby disease last night and spewed royally all over the place in the wee small hours THEN she pee'd everywhere when I was changing her nappy :wacko: What fun. The vom continued throughout the day too. To all the preggy turtles...prepare yourself for heaps of vom as all the turtle babies so far have excelled in this department!

Anyway....lots of nuv to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Called the doctors wife (shes my moms friend) and she said the lady I talked to was prob a temp and that they do twins all the time and it would be rare to not be able to do a cvs at 12 weeks. They still have to check that the placenta is in the correct spot but at least it is good news that it would be rare to not be able to do it.


----------



## Crunchie

Well tonight I am cooking fish for tea .... Then a small pray to the baby gods to let me have another 4 hour unbroken sleep ... Then jersey shore and bed ! 

Lauren has her check 8 week tomorrow .... What do they check ? Will she have to be "naked " lol just forward thinking on the outfit front


----------



## Crunchie

Kit ! Cara is such a gorgeous one .....x 

I wish someone would have told me how many outfits that little ones can get through in a day ....my washing machine has never took a pounding lol x 

Turtle moms to be - buy LOTs of washing powder


----------



## mummyApril

look at these photos when James was a week old awwww :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







james1week.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1









jamesthumb.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> look at these photos when James was a week old awwww :cloud9:

I just love that grumpy face !


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Had another busy day out with da wee one :baby: and there's loads of pages to catch up on...might not get to it tonight though. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Here's Cara on her new play mat :)
> 
> View attachment 278643
> 
> 
> Soo tired..Cara had the vommyturtlebaby disease last night and spewed royally all over the place in the wee small hours THEN she pee'd everywhere when I was changing her nappy :wacko: What fun. The vom continued throughout the day too. To all the preggy turtles...prepare yourself for heaps of vom as all the turtle babies so far have excelled in this department!
> 
> Anyway....lots of nuv to all :hugs::kiss:

i think we all had vommy babies! Cara looks so happy and cute on her new play mat! x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Well tonight I am cooking fish for tea .... Then a small pray to the baby gods to let me have another 4 hour unbroken sleep ... Then jersey shore and bed !
> 
> Lauren has her check 8 week tomorrow .... What do they check ? Will she have to be "naked " lol just forward thinking on the outfit front

James has got his tomorrow too as they messed up his appointment! yes they have to be naked for an amount of time but they get weighed measured etc, but thats what they did 6 years ago lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> look at these photos when James was a week old awwww :cloud9:
> 
> I just love that grumpy face !Click to expand...

me too whenever i go onto my fb profile its there and it makes me really giggle lol


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks April ! She has her injections on Friday .... So have to go twice ! 

She gets so mad when u have to put something over her head so I will pop her in a babygrow tomorrow lol


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> oh, thanks for the reminder crunch! Jaynie i thought u were posting something to our site about something that was bothering u? i checked yesterday and didn't find anything :shrug:

I'm struggling with access :haha: so I'll be on as soon as I can get on it! Sorry :blush: I feel bad now!


----------



## mummyApril

does any one in the UK watch big brother? i dont normally watch it but im glued its so funny!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Thanks April ! She has her injections on Friday .... So have to go twice !
> 
> She gets so mad when u have to put something over her head so I will pop her in a babygrow tomorrow lol

James has both in one day! i was meant to have my check with him but cos they messed it up i have to go seperately


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> nice image for you all lol

I dribble sometimes and so does Adam but he gets so embarrassed that it's funny a big long glob of it followed by a 'huh' :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> nice image for you all lol
> 
> I dribble sometimes and so does Adam but he gets so embarrassed that it's funny a big long glob of it followed by a 'huh' :haha:Click to expand...

haha! i never dribble until now!


----------



## mummyApril

my face looks so old! 3 children has taken its toll finally :/


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> oh, thanks for the reminder crunch! Jaynie i thought u were posting something to our site about something that was bothering u? i checked yesterday and didn't find anything :shrug:
> 
> 
> I can see from FB you are so GLAM.....loving the profile pic :hugs:
> 
> jaynie i checked but thought I missed it ? I find the Inner S confusing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me? glam?? Nooo, i just upload glam pics! :haha: thanks crunch! likewise, i see where miss lauren's beauty comes from! :flower:Click to expand...

Not that I doubt for one second that you are in fact beautiful, but I do the same I get so annoyed when someone posts a photo of me in my joggers and the like - though they do exist! I just personally choose to put nice photos up!


----------



## mummyApril

so which red shall i go for?.....
 



Attached Files:







reddye.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 0









reddye2.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

hey all.

more on my plight:


Spoiler
the situation is still on going. My boss interviews him tomorrow and I know he's going to tell her things I've said to him, really personal things from my past about my eating dissorder and how I'd do ANYTHING (including illegal substances :blush: ) in order to lose weight. There's also lots of conversations with me having the typing version of "slurred speach" due to all my anxiety meds. However, I'm hoping that the CONTENT of what we talked about is by-the-by. The operational / work issue is that I didn't cease dealing with him at work and declare I knew him to work. The police issue is that I had someone I thought was a friend who has now turned very nasty. I'm going to talk to my boss before hand tomorrow and explain that I did talk very frankly and openly to him about some dark things that happened in my past, as I wanted him to know that I understand what it's like to feel depressed and at rock bottom etc. These are not things I want work to know, BUT my boss has been VERY understanding today. The report came back already to state that I've clearly had no wrong-doings with his claim and money, which are his only grounds to complain to work really. They SHOULDN'T care what I've done in my past. They are welcome to drug test me, the police can come and search my home etc. It's something I'm not proud of but all things like that have helped me understand depression, addiction and self-medicating anxiety / eating issues. I dunno, I'm shitting myself to be honest about tomorrow.


----------



## firstbaby25

April I will not hear of such silliness! Don't be daft! I think you are gorgeous we all think you are gorgeous. :hugs: has anyone else's bnb just changed like just now?


----------



## mummyApril

urghhh they have changed bnb i dont like it!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April I will not hear of such silliness! Don't be daft! I think you are gorgeous we all think you are gorgeous. :hugs: has anyone else's bnb just changed like just now?

yes! im 'replying with a quote' its awful! :/


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> hey all.
> 
> more on my plight:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> the situation is still on going. My boss interviews him tomorrow and I know he's going to tell her things I've said to him, really personal things from my past about my eating dissorder and how I'd do ANYTHING (including illegal substances :blush: ) in order to lose weight. There's also lots of conversations with me having the typing version of "slurred speach" due to all my anxiety meds. However, I'm hoping that the CONTENT of what we talked about is by-the-by. The operational / work issue is that I didn't cease dealing with him at work and declare I knew him to work. The police issue is that I had someone I thought was a friend who has now turned very nasty. I'm going to talk to my boss before hand tomorrow and explain that I did talk very frankly and openly to him about some dark things that happened in my past, as I wanted him to know that I understand what it's like to feel depressed and at rock bottom etc. These are not things I want work to know, BUT my boss has been VERY understanding today. The report came back already to state that I've clearly had no wrong-doings with his claim and money, which are his only grounds to complain to work really. They SHOULDN'T care what I've done in my past. They are welcome to drug test me, the police can come and search my home etc. It's something I'm not proud of but all things like that have helped me understand depression, addiction and self-medicating anxiety / eating issues. I dunno, I'm shitting myself to be honest about tomorrow.

my darling past is past, we all have one, and im sure even your boss does! they cannot judge you on that! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April I will not hear of such silliness! Don't be daft! I think you are gorgeous we all think you are gorgeous. :hugs: has anyone else's bnb just changed like just now?

no seriously i have major crows feet, but im SURE that HAS to be tiredness lol!


----------



## mummyApril

i miss being pregnant! i havent got a slave anymore lol i have to go down to the shop myself :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

apparently were momtastics now?! i really dont like the layout


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEY sorry the lady came accross as rude. The things she said could have been said in a different way. Coming from that sort of environment myself, I know loads of members of staff can be really blunt and abrasive about things like that. I'm sorry you're having doubts about Lee. TBH I worry about that very much when we've had our bebe but I'm trying not to think about it. I'm so stressed about everything at the moment that this worry will just have to wait lol. Sorry you can't get moved and that Lee, like Charlie, doesn't take responsibility for what he does and the trouble he causes bc he knows us ladies will just pick up the pieces to save ourselves from going insane really.


JAYNIE has being busy today helped you not to feel too bad about the work situation? I just know something amazing is just around the corner for you. Let's go into business today, I need to get out of the rat race and start being commander of my own destiny. what can we do!?

CASSIE Sorry I didn't comment yesterday, no time. CONGRATS on your pink bundle. I'd be very honest with Dave about your worries, let him know you're feeling hormonal, unpretty (totally ridiculous btw you look AMAZING!) and in need of lots of reassurance and hopefully he can make you feel better. Don't get yourself upset though, it's not good for you and he wouldn't like you being sad all the time.

TRIN How was the orphanage? can i see pics? I felt like stealing most of the kids from Ukraine. One girl in particular, Nastia, I think about all the time. I'll attach a pic of her. She looks a bit like Matt Lucas but she was the sweetest girl, always holding my hand and brushing my hair.

ADDIE woooooooooooooooooo i love the scan pic!!!! SOOOOOOO exciting!! :baby: :baby:

LISSY more pics any time you feel like it ... including now :winkwink: 

MOLLY I reeeeeelly haven't talked to you in ages I'm so srry. Pics of leo please/thanks!!!

LUNA So sorry you had one step forward, two back. Have you talked to someone for some help yet?

ESSY has DH talked to his sis yet?


GINGE how's lover boyyyyyyy!?

BETHANY Alright twin? Long time now talk, how's your pot?! Mine is a little bit bigger than a couple of weeks ago, I think, not entirely sure though.

April I love the James face pics, keep em coming!

KITTEH gorgeous pics of my niece Cara, she looks such a bonny girl, smiles and giggles. I feel like I haven't talked to you forver!!

CRUNCHSTER you love Jersey Shore? I had a dream about Vinny last night, that he was my boyfriend and I was arranging to meet him but the Situation answered the phone. GOD knows where that dream came from bc I haven't watched it for weeks!'

NEWBS I wouldn't worry too much about symptoms, they really are a bit of a tease and a trick. You could have loads, you could have none. I don't think I had any except sore boobs but I had sore boobs EVERY month.

CLARE Not long to go now before you get unpregnated. If only that task was as fun as that BEING pregnanted. Men, they have no idea what the do to us!!!

oh god I'm SO sorry if I've done this long post and missed anyone out!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

what the...? who told bnb to switch things up?!?? ugh


----------



## Sarachka

my fave little orphan, Nastia
 



Attached Files:







Sarah.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> apparently were momtastics now?! i really dont like the layout

and I, for one, take great offense to that! :sulk: :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> hey all.
> 
> more on my plight:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> the situation is still on going. My boss interviews him tomorrow and I know he's going to tell her things I've said to him, really personal things from my past about my eating dissorder and how I'd do ANYTHING (including illegal substances :blush: ) in order to lose weight. There's also lots of conversations with me having the typing version of "slurred speach" due to all my anxiety meds. However, I'm hoping that the CONTENT of what we talked about is by-the-by. The operational / work issue is that I didn't cease dealing with him at work and declare I knew him to work. The police issue is that I had someone I thought was a friend who has now turned very nasty. I'm going to talk to my boss before hand tomorrow and explain that I did talk very frankly and openly to him about some dark things that happened in my past, as I wanted him to know that I understand what it's like to feel depressed and at rock bottom etc. These are not things I want work to know, BUT my boss has been VERY understanding today. The report came back already to state that I've clearly had no wrong-doings with his claim and money, which are his only grounds to complain to work really. They SHOULDN'T care what I've done in my past. They are welcome to drug test me, the police can come and search my home etc. It's something I'm not proud of but all things like that have helped me understand depression, addiction and self-medicating anxiety / eating issues. I dunno, I'm shitting myself to be honest about tomorrow.
> 
> 
> my darling past is past, we all have one, and im sure even your boss does! they cannot judge you on that! :hugs:Click to expand...

i agree! every saint has a past and every sinner has a future :thumbup: you'll be fine sarah. i know it's tough but try not to let it stress you too badly. think of le bebe. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

yall are seriously keeping me sane through all of this


----------



## kit_cat

Momtastic?? That's a bit crapalicious if you ask me :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

i got all excited when bnb went back to normal for a millisecond then and now its poop again!


----------



## mummyApril

so did anyone see my pics of the red hair dye? can i get an opinion on them pls? x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April I will not hear of such silliness! Don't be daft! I think you are gorgeous we all think you are gorgeous. :hugs: has anyone else's bnb just changed like just now?

ah i just saw you called me gorgeous! thankyou lovey (but you havent seen me now lol)


----------



## Sarachka

i think bnb has probably been bought out / sponsored / invested in by the looks of things


----------



## Sarachka

APRIL I think I like the darker red one


----------



## Sarachka

haha I love the commercial for Jersery Shore:

*want to see what some people with really low IQs do with some Euros and a film crew? Stay tuned for Jersey Shore, next*


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's with the Momtastics? :shrug: MY BLACKBERRY IS WORKING!! I got back from the pool and it's alive!! Going to post you some pics of Holly in her new hat and then try a catch up...

Swimming was fabbo :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

yes i reckon they have been bought out also! aslong as i dont venture out of turtle page its not so bad aslong as it doesnt stay this slow! i also liked the darker one Sarah thanks :)

yay B for working blackberry! although blackberry systems are all down lol! not sure if yours counts as youre in france?! look forward to some piccies x


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> apparently were momtastics now?! i really dont like the layout
> 
> and I, for one, take great offense to that! :sulk: :haha:Click to expand...

And me :sulk: nothing fucking mumtastic about me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a bit knobbly because it's wool unwound from a blanket I made for Holly and never use and re-knitted wool is always a bit knobbly!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 1









001.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

one with a lil windy eye thingy haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG01691-20111011-2107.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG01675-20111010-0806.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG01673-20111010-0805.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG01669-20111009-2119.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

from this to that :( in just 7 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







205927_10150270274785748_530085747_7807030_7553581_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG01669-20111009-2119.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

Ugh! This is impossible...this site is sooooo slow and I reckon it's probably due to the changes. I'll put everything I can think of on this one reply in brief in case I keep getting chucked off :growlmad:

Sezi...who cares about your past, it has nothing to do with the present or your current position and I am sure your work will see this situation for what it is...you offering the hand of friendship to someone who took advantage of the precarious position it put you in. If one of my staff did something similar I don't think I would take serious action against them.

April...beautiful pics once again..he's such a funny little man. Love him :cloud9: And yes, you are gorge my love! Also, I think the darker red too :thumbup:

B...haaaaalllllellluujah, it's a miracle...your BB has risen :thumbup: Hope you enjoyed swimbulations :hugs: Love holly's hat too :thumbup:

Newbie...hellooooooooo :wave: I always miss you on here :shrug:

Crunchster...I was thinking earlier..I said all the turtle babies so far had been pretty vommy but when I thought about it, I don't really remember you saying Lauren was. Was she?

Clare...sorry you were feeling down earlier...I completely understand your wish to no longer be pregnant and how rubbish it can make you feel about yourself. It won't be for much longer now and soon the only thing that will occupy your thoughts will be your amazing little bundle :cloud9:

Hayley..men eh? Can't live with 'em, can't shoot 'em! I honestly think that men are from another planet...I agree with whoever said you should sit lee down and spell out how you feel and how his actions are making you feel. Sometimes we all need to be reminded of how lucky we are and how easily we could lose it..that goes for all of us as we can all take each other for granted :kiss:

Luna..love as always to you and the little man :hugs:

Molly...kisses for Leo and hope you're having a better time.

Lissy..how are you and Esme doing? Settling down I hope?

Cassie...you are one hot mumma and I am more than sure that Dave knows what he's got and your hormones are wreaking havoc with you. Honestly, I'd kill to look like you do!

Trin...you feeling better my lovely aside from the swoonyness? Well done on the practically zero weight gain :thumbup:

Jaynie...nuv you doll :hugs: Hope you're ok m'love, how did you get on today?

Oh pants...I'm sure I've forgotten something/someone but that's all I can remember off the top of my head. Sorry if I forgot anything :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey mom*******s is really slow! :sleep: 

*Sarachka* my honey bun, as the lasses have said the past is the past and you'll get through this sticky patch just fine :hugs: 

*April *that would explain why my BBM isn't working :dohh: Soooo pleased my BB is though, they were insanely expensive to replace :nope: Might get myself some insurance on it!!!

*Hayley* I nuv you and hope you're not sad tonight. :hugs:

*Clare*, hang on in there, you're in the finishing strait now :thumbup: I will _never_ be 6ft 2 and blonde, even after my pregnancy :haha:

*Addie* that's coolness that they will test twins :thumbup:

*Cassie* you preggo paranoido, you're just gorgeous and Dave loves you to smitherines, I'm sure. You could always entertain yourself though by telling him a few guys whistled at you or something, might put him on his toes :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

oh as cute as ever! i want her hat! x


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Kit! yes i think il go for the dark red!

B i think insurance would be a good idea lol! so glad you dont have to pay out for another one 

and this site is poop right now it just took me 10 minutes to upload some pics! bah


----------



## mummyApril

although it is letting me post now....


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> hey all.
> 
> more on my plight:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> the situation is still on going. My boss interviews him tomorrow and I know he's going to tell her things I've said to him, really personal things from my past about my eating dissorder and how I'd do ANYTHING (including illegal substances :blush: ) in order to lose weight. There's also lots of conversations with me having the typing version of "slurred speach" due to all my anxiety meds. However, I'm hoping that the CONTENT of what we talked about is by-the-by. The operational / work issue is that I didn't cease dealing with him at work and declare I knew him to work. The police issue is that I had someone I thought was a friend who has now turned very nasty. I'm going to talk to my boss before hand tomorrow and explain that I did talk very frankly and openly to him about some dark things that happened in my past, as I wanted him to know that I understand what it's like to feel depressed and at rock bottom etc. These are not things I want work to know, BUT my boss has been VERY understanding today. The report came back already to state that I've clearly had no wrong-doings with his claim and money, which are his only grounds to complain to work really. They SHOULDN'T care what I've done in my past. They are welcome to drug test me, the police can come and search my home etc. It's something I'm not proud of but all things like that have helped me understand depression, addiction and self-medicating anxiety / eating issues. I dunno, I'm shitting myself to be honest about tomorrow.

look who got the 54000 post :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

After a very unproductive evening of BnB (but a good swim:happydance:) I am off to beddybyes. I'll never get to BnB elite if it's this slow to post, and how will I :ninja: posts? :cry:

Night night momcrabsticks :hugs: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

James has been sitting in his swing chair (not swinging he doesnt like that lol) for 30 minutes chatting and smiling away! what a good baby i have (pls dont jinx it haha)


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, I miss you too! I really can't stand how much posting via lurker impedes my posting and turtle interactions. :( I'm glad your boss is being understanding about all this and I hope (s)he maintains that understanding theough tomorrow. :hugs: It's almost over love, you are doing great.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> After a very unproductive evening of BnB (but a good swim:happydance:) I am off to beddybyes. I'll never get to BnB elite if it's this slow to post, and how will I :ninja: posts? :cry:
> 
> Night night momcrabsticks :hugs: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

im replying with a quote....lol

night night sleep well x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> oh as cute as ever! i want her hat! x

Just a quick Reply with Quote: I'm going to make myself one in pale grey and pale green wool I have!!

James is as yummy as ever!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: They do grow fast. 

KIT! Cara looks lovely too on her fancy playmat :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ha ha we simultaneously replied with quote :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> ha ha we simultaneously replied with quote :haha:

replying with quote: cos were cool :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Sarah, I'm glad work are being supportive. Hope it all goes okay tomorrow. Like April said we all have a past, it's only relevant in shaping the people we become but it doesn't define you, and had no bearing on you at work. 

DH has spoken to his sister. He was honest and said he's been upset because she's his only proper family and he really wants her to be an active part of Lyras life. She sounded upset too, and she's going to try to come up next week so fingers crossed it seems okay between them at the moment.


----------



## mummyApril

hope its sorted Essie x


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Blimey mom*******s is really slow! :sleep:
> 
> *Sarachka* my honey bun, as the lasses have said the past is the past and you'll get through this sticky patch just fine :hugs:
> 
> *April *that would explain why my BBM isn't working :dohh: Soooo pleased my BB is though, they were insanely expensive to replace :nope: Might get myself some insurance on it!!!
> 
> *Hayley* I nuv you and hope you're not sad tonight. :hugs:
> 
> *Clare*, hang on in there, you're in the finishing strait now :thumbup: I will _never_ be 6ft 2 and blonde, even after my pregnancy :haha:
> 
> *Addie* that's coolness that they will test twins :thumbup:
> 
> *Cassie* you preggo paranoido, you're just gorgeous and Dave loves you to smitherines, I'm sure. You could always entertain yourself though by telling him a few guys whistled at you or something, might put him on his toes :haha:

since when is momtastics a naughty word? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Blimey mom*******s is really slow! :sleep:
> 
> *Sarachka* my honey bun, as the lasses have said the past is the past and you'll get through this sticky patch just fine :hugs:
> 
> *April *that would explain why my BBM isn't working :dohh: Soooo pleased my BB is though, they were insanely expensive to replace :nope: Might get myself some insurance on it!!!
> 
> *Hayley* I nuv you and hope you're not sad tonight. :hugs:
> 
> *Clare*, hang on in there, you're in the finishing strait now :thumbup: I will _never_ be 6ft 2 and blonde, even after my pregnancy :haha:
> 
> *Addie* that's coolness that they will test twins :thumbup:
> 
> *Cassie* you preggo paranoido, you're just gorgeous and Dave loves you to smitherines, I'm sure. You could always entertain yourself though by telling him a few guys whistled at you or something, might put him on his toes :haha:
> 
> since when is momtastics a naughty word? :shrug:Click to expand...

i think maybe B made it into a naughty word like momtwatics?


----------



## mummyApril

good night everyone will probably see you at about 5am haha x


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie that's cool glad he said something - makes your predicament easier I suppose! Plus you get to see her and Lyra does.

Sarah - good luck tomorrow I think you'll be ok now and like I said before it will soon be a distant memory. 

April I liked both colours but I'd have done the bright one cause I'm like that but then I might not because well, everyone has it now thanks to Rihanna. I love your little man's faces :cloud9:

B I forgot before that i wanted to recommend the Maccabees for your music. They start slow but have this great build up in most songs, I love them. I also agree with Trin and the national suggestion though they are a bit morose to me. Kings of Leon albums 1&2 (aha shake heartbreak & youth & young manhood) are also awesome and just what you describe... You should insure your phone or put it specifically on your other (house) insurance like you would say a camera. 

Trin are you actually busy with the child you adopted today at the orphanage? 

:hi: Kit sorry I missed you this new bnb was so crap and has only just picked up for me. I am ok had a good day but my stomach is sinking with not going to work tomorrow I am not looking forward to it one bit...

*My confession (for the skimmers)*
While we are confessing, I was going to post it in the inner sanctum but I can't get on then I thought well it's not a massive confession because you were all talking about it the other night. I have been caught smoking weed, and I have a street caution and I get nervous applying for jobs. It was easily more than a year ago but I've read all sorts - most of the jobs I go for need an enhanced criminal check. Which from what I have read means that it may go on my record I.e it's discretionary. :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchy pants - think Lauren will sleep for a decent stint again tonight...


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie that's cool glad he said something - makes your predicament easier I suppose! Plus you get to see her and Lyra does.
> 
> Sarah - good luck tomorrow I think you'll be ok now and like I said before it will soon be a distant memory.
> 
> April I liked both colours but I'd have done the bright one cause I'm like that but then I might not because well, everyone has it now thanks to Rihanna. I love your little man's faces :cloud9:
> 
> B I forgot before that i wanted to recommend the Maccabees for your music. They start slow but have this great build up in most songs, I love them. I also agree with Trin and the national suggestion though they are a bit morose to me. Kings of Leon albums 1&2 (aha shake heartbreak & youth & young manhood) are also awesome and just what you describe... You should insure your phone or put it specifically on your other (house) insurance like you would say a camera.
> 
> Trin are you actually busy with the child you adopted today at the orphanage?
> 
> :hi: Kit sorry I missed you this new bnb was so crap and has only just picked up for me. I am ok had a good day but my stomach is sinking with not going to work tomorrow I am not looking forward to it one bit...
> 
> *My confession (for the skimmers)*
> While we are confessing, I was going to post it in the inner sanctum but I can't get on then I thought well it's not a massive confession because you were all talking about it the other night. I have been caught smoking weed, and I have a street caution and I get nervous applying for jobs. It was easily more than a year ago but I've read all sorts - most of the jobs I go for need an enhanced criminal check. Which from what I have read means that it may go on my record I.e it's discretionary. :shrug:

you actually got done for that didnt they just take it off of you? harsh :/


----------



## mummyApril

apparently theres 36 guests! woah


----------



## addie25

Essie I'm glad things are sorted with him and his sisters.

Omg such cute pictures posted we have adorable turtle babies!!

So I'm glad I can relax now that I know the lady i spoke to didn't know what she was talking about. They do the test on twins it's rare that they can't so I can do it at 12 weeks instead of 16 so yay I can relax!!

I hope I sleep tonight. My boobs look bigger but don't hurt. My back hurts. I find I can't do to much and i don't get y I'm so early on. The more I move around the more my back hurts. Its not horrible or anything I also have little cramps but my doc said that's normal can't for my scan next Friday!!

Newbie my mom thinks boy girl twin. We shall see soon!! When are you testing? I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello girls :)

The time is coming close for my baby to come home. He took his full bottle at 8 of his 9 last feedings! I hope he keeps it up. It broke my heart to leave him after his 4pm feed... I'm so, so scared the nurse(s) will just send it down his tube and then we are back at square one.

But he's doing so very well. The apnea and strider issues he was having seem to be going away on their own. He's a happy baby and has turned into a very eager eater! He took a full feed from my breast on Sunday. That was so lovely. He had a full 30 minute breastfeed. He did great, too! A dear sweet old Russian lady was the lactation consultant who helped us and she was great :cloud9:

We are kind of scrambling to get everything ready here at home... You would think that now that it has been almost 5 weeks since my water broke that we'd have it all ready... but I seriously do not know where the time goes! 

*I just want to say thank you to all of you for helping me through all of this. You all have helped me so much more than you know. I cannot begin to describe how much your support has meant to me. I couldn't have done it without each and every one of you. Your words of advice and support and love got me through some very, very rough times in the last three weeks. And although I haven't posted much, I have stayed caught up. And keeping up with all of you and what is going on in your lives has helped me to stay grounded, as well. And all the pictures of our adorable baby turtles always put a smile on my face.* :hugs:

And now I have pictures to share with you :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie

Thank you so much for the package you sent! You are so kind and thoughtful. I am so grateful for your help and support these last few weeks with all this 'preemie' business. :hugs: I kept you and little Lauren in my mind the whole time I was in the hospital after my waters broke - I knew that if you could do it and your little Lauren was just fine, that Rhyko and I could do it, too. Your reassurance and encouragement was so, so valuable when I was struggling with my milk supply. :hugs: Thank you!!



Some adorable turtle hand-me-downs from Lauren!! :cloud9:



And an adorable little outfit with a little dino on it! :cloud9:


Thank you, Crunchie :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Monkey B

Thank you to you, Bethany, for your kind and thoughtful gift! I love the card! What a perfect find :haha: And I saw a double rainbow today on the drive home from the hospital and so thought of you :flower:
Thank you for your sweet messages to my inbox these last few weeks. Just knowing I've got some love coming my way from France lifts my spirits. And pictures of Holly in her newest creations by her mummy never fail to brighten my mood. Thank you for your humor, as well. I often share funny things you say with DH and a little laugh here and there has been much needed :hugs:




Close up of the monkey stamp! :haha:


The very fitting double rainbow card and a sweet little wooden hedgehog key charm! What a thoughtful gift, eh? :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie

Thank you so much for the adorable little outfit you sent for Rhyko! I just love the butt of the pants!:haha:

Thank you for all your support as well, Addie. I've got such a new appreciation for what you've been through, my dear, with people asking you constantly about your situation and the reminders getting you down. On the bad days, I had a hard time when people would ask how Rhyko was doing and when he was coming home - and I just cannot begin to imagine when you had to go through earlier this year. You are a tough, tough woman, Addie. :hugs:

How cute is this?!


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie

Thank you for the gift you sent for Rhyko! Such adorable outfits and a cute little TURTLE rattle!! :cloud9:

Thank you for your texts of love and support during this time. I haven't always replied, but I have always appreciated them. And your timing has always been just spot on - I seemed to get your texts during a major crying fit and they helped me to calm down. You are such a thoughtful Turtle and our group just wouldn't be the same without you :hugs:

Lots of :dust: to you! :hugs:

*Cute little monkey outfit!!*



*Little outfit that will fit him right now! With a cute little turtle*




*And a little turtle rattle!*



*It's made by the same company that makes this turtle I got at my baby shower! So it's a mommy and baby* :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

And this is what Rhyko's room looks like right now!! :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Aw :cry: I must say i'm a bit overwhelmed with all the turtle love. How amazing all this out pouring of love for our darling Luna. Good job turts! And Luna so sweet of u to take the time to make individual posts complete with pics! You're welcome my dear. :hugs: and that's wonderful news about rhyko :happydance: that's our boy!! As far as his room goes, don't worry about that. By the time he is actually sleeping there it will be ready and waiting :winkwink: nuv u babe! :friends:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Aw :cry: I must say i'm a bit overwhelmed with all the turtle love. How amazing all this out pouring of love for our darling Luna. Good job turts! And Luna so sweet of u to take the time to make individual posts complete with pics! You're welcome my dear. :hugs: and that's wonderful news about rhyko :happydance: that's our boy!! As far as his room goes, don't worry about that. By the time he is actually sleeping there it will be ready and waiting :winkwink: nuv u babe! :friends:

I am overwhelmed by the Turtle Love, too! Such an outpouring of love for me when I needed it - I've never had such a wonderful group of friends. I feel so, so, so, so blessed to have you all!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Essie

Wonderful news about Rhyko, he's a champ! And he's going to be such a well dressed little boy too. It must have been a lovely feeling when he took his full feed from you :cloud9: I'm really happy to hear he and you are doing better and I hope soon he'll be home with you and Mr Luna. 

Newbie is right, i wouldn't worry about his room. We spent ages doing Lyras room but she hasn't actually been in it yet. You'll have plenty of time to get it done. 

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3367/3203267848_5579702080.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you so much, Essie :kiss:

And I am happy to hear your DH and his sister got to talk about things. I hope there's an improvement in her relationship with all of you! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, great news about Rhyko my lovely. And the girls are right about the nursery. Leo still sleeps in the bassinet at our bedside. I imagine that he will not move to the nursery until he sleeps longer than (at most) 3 hours. :haha: Lovely gifts turtles... :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

My poor OH... he's not doing so well being out of town. I sent him a short video of Leo though to help a bit. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

I slept sooooooooooo deeply! I wasn't sure who or what or where I was when I woke up, and had to think for a moment what the 'special thing' is at the moment, and then I remembered it- that I'm pregnant :dohh: Well I hope I am. Wish you could feel them a bit sooner, how can one have something the size of a prune in ones nether zones and not feel it? :wacko:

My DH keeps sending me textos which annos me because he's driving to St Nazaire on business today and I don't like him fiddling with his phone at the wheel :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ARSE! My computers are all up the creek!!

:cry: Luna I just wanted to say your posts showing gifts are so touching and made me well up :cry: Rhyko's room isn't so far off, and to be honest it was only when Holly got to a few months, even a year old, that she really started playing in her room as her own, so there's time yet :hugs:

ARGGHHH my netbook is playing up now, and there's no internet on my phone but dh reckons that's BB rather than my water incident :shrug: Better post before I lose it all


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hello girls :)
> 
> The time is coming close for my baby to come home. He took his full bottle at 8 of his 9 last feedings! I hope he keeps it up. It broke my heart to leave him after his 4pm feed... I'm so, so scared the nurse(s) will just send it down his tube and then we are back at square one.
> 
> But he's doing so very well. The apnea and strider issues he was having seem to be going away on their own. He's a happy baby and has turned into a very eager eater! He took a full feed from my breast on Sunday. That was so lovely. He had a full 30 minute breastfeed. He did great, too! A dear sweet old Russian lady was the lactation consultant who helped us and she was great :cloud9:
> 
> We are kind of scrambling to get everything ready here at home... You would think that now that it has been almost 5 weeks since my water broke that we'd have it all ready... but I seriously do not know where the time goes!
> 
> *I just want to say thank you to all of you for helping me through all of this. You all have helped me so much more than you know. I cannot begin to describe how much your support has meant to me. I couldn't have done it without each and every one of you. Your words of advice and support and love got me through some very, very rough times in the last three weeks. And although I haven't posted much, I have stayed caught up. And keeping up with all of you and what is going on in your lives has helped me to stay grounded, as well. And all the pictures of our adorable baby turtles always put a smile on my face.* :hugs:
> 
> And now I have pictures to share with you :flower:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

JAYNIE!!! I don't know what employers are like about that kind of thing but given the number of doctors, lawyers, politicians, teachers, footballers, athletes, tv presenters, bankers, musicians, etc etc who abuse both legal and illegal substances I'll be very cross with anyone who holds that against you :growlmad: 
Hopefully they won't give a poo :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm on my second :coffee: now. PG Tips Decaf. Doesn't really hit the spot so you have to have several cups :haha: In the machine at the swimming pool they sell these yummy bio snacks, little mini ricecakes with dark chocolate that Holly and I love and are not so bad as they might be in terms of GI index, 2.6 per cake :thumbup: Got some last night at the pool and have just had a naughty couple. NOMMO.


----------



## HollyMonkey

These!!! 

miam miam!

https://www.gerble.fr/images/download/produits/0/129794968510-MINIGALETTERIZCHOCOGERB.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's on her 5th choccie ricecake, and she had 2 slices of wholemeal toast about an hour ago! Gweeeeedy baby!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, there's a load of matinal spam for ya turts.

I'm now off to sit on the sofa under a cosy blanket with Holly and make her comb my hair, I'm a firm believer in child slavery :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! Anyone else totally confused when they logged on this morning???:wacko: Looks nice tho

How is everyone? I slept with the fan on because the mozzies have arrived and woke up with a splitting headache. I then figured it was probably sinus from the fan...at least I slept tho

I worked on cupboard til 11:30pm :wacko::thumbup:

Got a patient coming in now


----------



## HollyMonkey

If any of you UK bods are in a toy shop and see the game 'Pass the Pigs' can you tell me how much it costs? I have to pay stupid shipping rates from Amazon for what I suspect is a pretty cheap game I could just get in the UK! 

Fank yoooooooooooo:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> If any of you UK bods are in a toy shop and see the game 'Pass the Pigs' can you tell me how much it costs? I have to pay stupid shipping rates from Amazon for what I suspect is a pretty cheap game I could just get in the UK!
> 
> Fank yoooooooooooo:hugs:

It costs about £8 over here :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodly morn all :wave:

Another spewfest last night with Cara :( I think she's taking too much milk from me and bringing it back because she is feeding longer now. I hope her tum gets used to the larger amount soon because I don't really like my Au de Vom perfume at the mo' :wacko:

Anyway, I'm off out for another meet up with one of my friends later this afternoon...I met another friend yesterday which was lovely as she was someone I met at antenatal classes and we ended up in opposite beds in hospital having our babies. She brought her beautiful little boy along with her..I think he and Cara are now betrothed :winkwink:

Happy Wednesdays all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..I knew there was something important I forgot to post about yesterday...I realised after I did my big post but couldn't get back on to edit :growlmad:

Regarding your SIL...she is young and although it's no excuse for her lack of interest and the fact that it's hurt you and DH's feelings, it is a bit of a symptom of being a teenager. I think at 18 we are all a bit self absorbed and thoughtless when it comes to family as we know they're always there no matter what which might explain her lovely comments about the other baby and silence about little Lyra. I hope that makes sense. She'll come good I'm sure and look back at this time probably with a bit of regret like we all do...wishing she had been a little more involved. I don't think it's worth a big fall out..maybe just extend an invitation teling her how much little Lyra is dying to see her Aunty. I hope you and DH are ok about it all :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> If any of you UK bods are in a toy shop and see the game 'Pass the Pigs' can you tell me how much it costs? I have to pay stupid shipping rates from Amazon for what I suspect is a pretty cheap game I could just get in the UK!
> 
> Fank yoooooooooooo:hugs:
> 
> It costs about £8 over here :thumbup:Click to expand...

Half price in Debenhams at the moment!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> If any of you UK bods are in a toy shop and see the game 'Pass the Pigs' can you tell me how much it costs? I have to pay stupid shipping rates from Amazon for what I suspect is a pretty cheap game I could just get in the UK!
> 
> Fank yoooooooooooo:hugs:
> 
> It costs about £8 over here :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Half price in Debenhams at the moment!Click to expand...

Ooo, well spotted!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie..I knew there was something important I forgot to post about yesterday...I realised after I did my big post but couldn't get back on to edit :growlmad:
> 
> Regarding your SIL...she is young and although it's no excuse for her lack of interest and the fact that it's hurt you and DH's feelings, it is a bit of a symptom of being a teenager. I think at 18 we are all a bit self absorbed and thoughtless when it comes to family as we know they're always there no matter what which might explain her lovely comments about the other baby and silence about little Lyra. I hope that makes sense. She'll come good I'm sure and look back at this time probably with a bit of regret like we all do...wishing she had been a little more involve I don't think it's worth a big fall out..maybe just extend an invitation teling her how much little Lyra is dying to see her Aunty. I hope you and DH are ok about it all :hugs:

Thanks Kit. They have had a chat now and she sounded a bit upset when DH explained that he was upset. She's going to try and come up next week :thumbup: I think we both forget how selfish we were at 18, even though it was only six years ago. I'm happy he talked to her because I'd hate for him to lose that relationship.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Goodly morn all :wave:
> 
> Another spewfest last night with Cara :( I think she's taking too much milk from me and bringing it back because she is feeding longer now. I hope her tum gets used to the larger amount soon because I don't really like my Au de Vom perfume at the mo' :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I'm off out for another meet up with one of my friends later this afternoon...I met another friend yesterday which was lovely as she was someone I met at antenatal classes and we ended up in opposite beds in hospital having our babies. She brought her beautiful little boy along with her..I think he and Cara are now betrothed :winkwink:
> 
> Happy Wednesdays all :flower:

Hope Cara stops her voms for you soon. It seems to be a problem with most of the turtle babies at some point. Au de Vom is _the_ perfume to have for 2011 :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i HATE the new bnb :hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Momtastic?? That's a bit crapalicious if you ask me :winkwink:




mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Essie that's cool glad he said something - makes your predicament easier I suppose! Plus you get to see her and Lyra does.
> 
> Sarah - good luck tomorrow I think you'll be ok now and like I said before it will soon be a distant memory.
> 
> April I liked both colours but I'd have done the bright one cause I'm like that but then I might not because well, everyone has it now thanks to Rihanna. I love your little man's faces :cloud9:
> 
> B I forgot before that i wanted to recommend the Maccabees for your music. They start slow but have this great build up in most songs, I love them. I also agree with Trin and the national suggestion though they are a bit morose to me. Kings of Leon albums 1&2 (aha shake heartbreak & youth & young manhood) are also awesome and just what you describe... You should insure your phone or put it specifically on your other (house) insurance like you would say a camera.
> 
> Trin are you actually busy with the child you adopted today at the orphanage?
> 
> :hi: Kit sorry I missed you this new bnb was so crap and has only just picked up for me. I am ok had a good day but my stomach is sinking with not going to work tomorrow I am not looking forward to it one bit...
> 
> *My confession (for the skimmers)*
> While we are confessing, I was going to post it in the inner sanctum but I can't get on then I thought well it's not a massive confession because you were all talking about it the other night. I have been caught smoking weed, and I have a street caution and I get nervous applying for jobs. It was easily more than a year ago but I've read all sorts - most of the jobs I go for need an enhanced criminal check. Which from what I have read means that it may go on my record I.e it's discretionary. :shrug:
> 
> you actually got done for that didnt they just take it off of you? harsh :/Click to expand...

yeah it's a street caution I think I got the wrong guy... So it won't show up on a standard check because they check simply convictions but an enhanced check will show this and it's ruining my life. My qualifications and vocational aspirations all involve an enhanced check :sad2:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> oh Hayley thats poo :( that housing officer i would so report! they arent allowed to be personal surely?! when i was in my 1 bed flat with the girls theres was no sign of them moving me, so i moved private renting when Faye was 7 months old, my friend who has 2 children (boy n girl) n her n her boyfriend got told today they werent overcrowded! (1 bed place) it is silly who they give their houses to!
> regarding Lee you may just have to tell him how you feel, its not fair you should be feeling like a single mum, its not nice. i get real lonely too theres just no one around my way until i go out and make 'new' friends! i used to go to my old town to see my friends but i cant with bubi! thats why im always on here iv got you girls to talk to and you keep me sane :) always here if you want to talk xxxx


I have friends round here just hard cos they are all returning to work soon:wacko:and the lee factor i just feel so bloody let down by him at the moment all my family reckon we are saving like 1000 a month we we're but not now cos he has friggin blown it all apart from the holiday we booked we have nothing saved and i cant see an end to getting out of debt and his answer is to gamble for that BIG win that never ever comes :nope:i dont know how much more of it i can stand like this morning he has text to say the 50 quid i gave him last week to pay somee old bloke from ages ago when he worked there before .....well he didnt pay him and also lent 50quid of his mate so all in all tomorrow i need to give 150quid from his wages to pay his mate 50 and this old bloke 100 that he originally owed him....he probably wont pay them and will gamble and its a never ending circle with no get out. dont get me wrong i know where he is coming from it would be fantastic if he actually won 1000's and it sorted out bills and family we oew etc but he never friggin does sorry for continuing my moan it just means the bills we are meant to pay wont get paid as he re-owes the f***ing money out!!!!!!!!!



babyhopes2010 said:


> OMG! im a housing officer and my boss would sack my ass coming out with something like that! id report her!
> 
> it doesnt matter what her personally opinion is she is to be prefessional and keep her gob shut! :grr:

clare -i felt like shutting it for her with my fist:haha:all lar-di-dar with her pad and pen!!



kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Had another busy day out with da wee one :baby: and there's loads of pages to catch up on...might not get to it tonight though. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Here's Cara on her new play mat :)
> 
> View attachment 278643
> 
> 
> Soo tired..Cara had the vommyturtlebaby disease last night and spewed royally all over the place in the wee small hours THEN she pee'd everywhere when I was changing her nappy :wacko: What fun. The vom continued throughout the day too. To all the preggy turtles...prepare yourself for heaps of vom as all the turtle babies so far have excelled in this department!
> 
> Anyway....lots of nuv to all :hugs::kiss:

aww:cloud9:they are all growing up so quick look at her there all chilled and big girlyish:cry: least we have a new batch cooking:haha:



LunaLady said:


> Hello girls :)
> 
> The time is coming close for my baby to come home. He took his full bottle at 8 of his 9 last feedings! I hope he keeps it up. It broke my heart to leave him after his 4pm feed... I'm so, so scared the nurse(s) will just send it down his tube and then we are back at square one.
> 
> But he's doing so very well. The apnea and strider issues he was having seem to be going away on their own. He's a happy baby and has turned into a very eager eater! He took a full feed from my breast on Sunday. That was so lovely. He had a full 30 minute breastfeed. He did great, too! A dear sweet old Russian lady was the lactation consultant who helped us and she was great :cloud9:
> 
> We are kind of scrambling to get everything ready here at home... You would think that now that it has been almost 5 weeks since my water broke that we'd have it all ready... but I seriously do not know where the time goes!
> 
> *I just want to say thank you to all of you for helping me through all of this. You all have helped me so much more than you know. I cannot begin to describe how much your support has meant to me. I couldn't have done it without each and every one of you. Your words of advice and support and love got me through some very, very rough times in the last three weeks. And although I haven't posted much, I have stayed caught up. And keeping up with all of you and what is going on in your lives has helped me to stay grounded, as well. And all the pictures of our adorable baby turtles always put a smile on my face.* :hugs:
> 
> And now I have pictures to share with you :flower:

:kiss:luna so so so happy for you and DH and of cause the top lil guy himself tell him auntie hayley says ''keep supping that boobie juice'':kiss:

lovely gifts too by the way and it wont take you a jiffy to sort out his room xx


well im off for a walk to wallow in my sadness:cry:

ps nuv you too B and Sezi and love lil munkies wooly hat :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> If any of you UK bods are in a toy shop and see the game 'Pass the Pigs' can you tell me how much it costs? I have to pay stupid shipping rates from Amazon for what I suspect is a pretty cheap game I could just get in the UK!
> 
> Fank yoooooooooooo:hugs:
> 
> It costs about £8 over here :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Half price in Debenhams at the moment!Click to expand...

I'll send my mum to Debenhams then! Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a friend!!! Remember my new friend I made at the park, West Indian lady, I think I mentioned her? Well she sent me a text saying she was at the park so Holly and I went to play :yipee: Luckily my phone was working again! AND I have an early B'day card from Kit, I have _many_ friends! :smug:

*THANKS KIT!! *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I don't like you being sad but a walk is always a good thing if you are feeling sad :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Making chicken soup with roast chicken leftovers from yesterday. NOM :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

All night last night I dreamt I was playing Pass the Pigs and it was such fun that I've woken up with a Pass the Pigs craving :fool: I really want a set NOW :hissy: I can't get Pass the Pigs out of my head


----------



## addie25

If I don't sleep I am going to loose my mind. Again i sleep for an hour the I'm up 2 hours I got no sleep. I still have an hour and a half be4 I have to wake up but I'll prob just lay here. I am calling my doctor today I'm so upset and tired. Y can't I sleep?? I sleep so well usually. A week be4 it started I though hmm I'm sleeping 2 long I want to go back to that or is settle for 6 or 7 hours straight!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im so tired i had an hour of proper sleep.bh kept waking me up.iv had back ache all night and period pains.off to see the mw this afternoon ill mention it to her x


----------



## firstbaby25

B I have never played pass the pigs. I wouldn't mind but there are worse stoners out there than me what's odd about the situation of famous people saying they have done it is that they may not have been caught, it's early on in the recruitment/working process so that they may say 'we can't hire her' I mean why would they if there was someone equal who wasn't once a silly student? I just trip about it that it will affect the rest of my life. There are 2 jobs going that I could apply for that will need this type of check.

Hayley that's pants, my Adams downfall is the weed but I can manage that, and he can rarely do it outside of the house so I don't mind so much because he also doesn't drink but I do care for his :spermy:. I know it's not what you want to hear but I couldn't tolerate a gambling addiction, it forces lies and secrecy and let downs all the time. :hugs: - would I get to Crewe to see ya? Is that the train I need? 

Luna such lovely posts for the girls... Such lovely gifts too... I still have a ton of gifts to send :-k in a catch 22 though cause working eats at time and not working eats at money :haha: it's so nice to hear you more positive about the situation... And that Rhyko is dng exceptionally well of late. Told you that something else would concern you when that time came (his room - I think it's not too bad). :hugs: pleased that you are united with DH :cloud9: 

Have a great time Kit with your friend.

I have never played pass the pigs, is it good? 

Today I have to make egg on toast for breakfast munch:) and then I have to ring the police station and get some definitive answers on my street caution because well they can't arrest me for asking can they? Then I have to find a job to apply for as I want to try and do one a day. Then I am off to college as I missed the last two with all the job drama and then back here for snuggles on the couch with my man. Then tomorrow I get to do it all again. Sigh.


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie so sorry that you are struggling, still have you tried rescue night? I read some good reviews on it the other day. 

I also need to apply for benefits. I HATE that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe they'll lift the caution Jaynie? It might be like driving license points, you lose them after a while? :shrug:

Well Pass the Pigs I played when I was a kid with my mum on holiday in a rainy caravan and have never played it since so it's probably really pants but in my dream last night it was amazing! I think my dss the younger would like it and it was his B'day yesterday and I got him a Venus Fly Trap since he loves plants (he has a bonsai that's like a pet to him) and I thought a carnivorous plant in the house would be fun, but I could get him a late pressie of Pass the Pigs, an eccentric English game would please him I think. Or for Christmas if I slack in getting hold of one


----------



## HollyMonkey

That made me just go and check on Venus and she's eating a fly at the moment, a trap that wasn't shut earlier now is :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I think it's a common early pregnancy symptom and in a couple of weeks will probably be replaced by sleeping like a log. Try not to worry about it too much, it won't hurt your beans and I'm sure it will pass soon :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i think its so unfair theyd leave it on ur record.im pretty sure it comes off after couple yrs/ x


----------



## addie25

What's rescue night?


----------



## mummyApril

i have no time to catch up at the moment, James had his injections and hes not himself :cry: i had a few smiles but he has a little scream now and again for no reason :nope: it was really sad and i cried! so to make it up to him i bought him some new pyjamas! which hes all snuggled in. he weighs 11lb 12oz 
be on later :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01712-20111012-1249.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

How can I manage to multi quote by mistake but not when I try it annoys me :shrug: 

Thanks Clare (you feeling any better today?) and B that's what I think the reason I mentioned a year in my confession is that I remember him saying that if I did again in a year it would be more serious so maybe it stays on for a year. I've just read some real horror stories online that people weren't allowed in to the states for a holiday and stuff (my best friend lives there :cry:) :shrug:

So far I've achieved the making of egg on toast and washing up and some general tittering about the house. Just found out I won't get benefits because of Adams income. I had suspected this. I also got rejected from a job that I wanted. I'm not having the best time. I hate whinging.


----------



## addie25

I agree I don't think it will stay on your record. That would be unfair.


----------



## babyhopes2010

id call up the police and just ask them.i ws a naughty girl on the past and police spoke to me many of times drugs alcohol.drunk and disorderly :haha: and i had enhanced crb and nothing showed up so u prob have nothing to worry about x


----------



## babyhopes2010

hope this helps

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090906194237AAGUR7Y


----------



## Essie

15lb9oz at 12 weeks. There was a playgroup at the place she got weighed and the woman running it said 'god she's huge for 12 weeks what are you feeding her?' :( She is big, but the HV said you can't overfeed a breastfed baby and that as soon as she's moving she'll slim down. She's in proportion, her weight is 93rd percentile and height is 98th.


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont worry essie i was a chubba but very long too :haha: as soon as i started crawling i lost all the weight! :)

im off to mw appt :argh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey turts! :wave: here's a post explaining the reason behind all the changes if anyone was curious

https://www.babyandbump.com/announcements-newsletters/721347-bnb-update-please-read.html


----------



## x-ginge-x

B!!! THERES MORE THAN YOUR NEXT LEVEL! BnB Spammer Elite IS ONE TOO!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hey turts! :wave: here's a post explaining the reason behind all the changes if anyone was curious
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/announcements-newsletters/721347-bnb-update-please-read.html

Thanks for this Newbs :thumbup: Tell me, is it just me or is there no longer a facility to send PMs?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> 15lb9oz at 12 weeks. There was a playgroup at the place she got weighed and the woman running it said 'god she's huge for 12 weeks what are you feeding her?' :( She is big, but the HV said you can't overfeed a breastfed baby and that as soon as she's moving she'll slim down. She's in proportion, her weight is 93rd percentile and height is 98th.

:growlmad: I do hate when people says things like this..it's really insensitive of how the person on the receiving end might feel. Lyra is thriving exceptionally well, that's all. You are doing a fabbo job and don't need to justify anything to some woman. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Clare..how did it go at the MW? How are you feeling?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Tell me, is it just me or is there no longer a facility to send PMs?:shrug:

I can still send PMs :shrug:



kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 15lb9oz at 12 weeks. There was a playgroup at the place she got weighed and the woman running it said 'god she's huge for 12 weeks what are you feeding her?' :( She is big, but the HV said you can't overfeed a breastfed baby and that as soon as she's moving she'll slim down. She's in proportion, her weight is 93rd percentile and height is 98th.
> 
> :growlmad: I do hate when people says things like this..it's really insensitive of how the person on the receiving end might feel. Lyra is thriving exceptionally well, that's all. You are doing a fabbo job and don't need to justify anything to some woman. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Kit. I bet if she was really small she'd make comments about how tiny she was, and was i not feeding her. I'm happy she's thriving and gaining weight well :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im so fed up nhs are crap :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> im so fed up nhs are crap :grr:

What's up?


----------



## babyhopes2010

my mw! thats whats up :hissy:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yes i am the bnb elite:amartass:

<---------------------------


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> my mw! thats whats up :hissy:

What's she said/done?


----------



## Essie

Jaynie, I hope you can sort things out. I have no idea whether street caution (is that just a warning??) appear on an enhanced CRB but it looks like they might not from what Clare posted. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Essie

Clare what has your mw done?


----------



## Essie

What questions would you ask a childminder? We're going to see one on friday. So far I've got:

How many children do you have at one time, and what ages?
What activities do you do during the day?
Do you have anyone else help with the children?

Plus prices, flexibility and references. Is there anything else I should be asking? I feel like i'm missing some major questions but i just can't think.


----------



## babyhopes2010

im measuring over 40 weeks on fh and im only 35weeks. iv had polyhydronioes at 28 weeks,fluid decreased to safe level 30weeks. she didnt seem to be worried but proceeded to tell me about pre term labour and risk as may still have poly.

my urine test was all the colours it shouldnt be.
iv been having period pains for 24hours and headaches,hands feet swollen and bp is 150/90 its usually 70/110

she siad need to go into AAC and get checked,she called them(obv telling her there jam packed) then got off phone took bp again said it was 70/110 and that i might have urine infection and told me i dont neeed to go in now.

okso i didnt want to go in but thats not the point.! :grr:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> What questions would you ask a childminder? We're going to see one on friday. So far I've got:
> 
> How many children do you have at one time, and what ages?
> What activities do you do during the day?
> Do you have anyone else help with the children?
> 
> Plus prices, flexibility and references. Is there anything else I should be asking? I feel like i'm missing some major questions but i just can't think.

CRB, childminding certificate and insurance,there major ones :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> What questions would you ask a childminder? We're going to see one on friday. So far I've got:
> 
> How many children do you have at one time, and what ages?
> What activities do you do during the day?
> Do you have anyone else help with the children?
> 
> Plus prices, flexibility and references. Is there anything else I should be asking? I feel like i'm missing some major questions but i just can't think.

If it were me...

-How do you discipline/control the children in your care?
-How long have you done this...what did you do before....why the change if there is one?
-Will my child be offered nutritionally sound meals/snacks?
-Will fees be due when the childminder goes on holiday? How much notice of childminder's holidays will you get?

Ermm, I'm thinking of any more....


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> What questions would you ask a childminder? We're going to see one on friday. So far I've got:
> 
> How many children do you have at one time, and what ages?
> What activities do you do during the day?
> Do you have anyone else help with the children?
> 
> Plus prices, flexibility and references. Is there anything else I should be asking? I feel like i'm missing some major questions but i just can't think.

Not sure how it works across the pond but i'd ask her if she's certified to perform CPR on babies and, if not, would she be willing to get certification.

EDIT: I'd also ask for a couple of references


----------



## LunaLady

Clare, I would be seen immediately if I were you. You need to get a Pre-eclampsia blood panel to make sure your liver and kidneys are still okay. When my water broke, they were doing blood work every day to monitor my body function and overnight my liver showed signs of failing, and so induction was scheduled that very day. My BPs were high, as well and I had some major swelling, headaches, etc. And even though I had been leaking fluid, baby still had plenty - so obviously I had a lot.

PE is a very life threatening thing, I would very seriously be seen by someone who can run some tests and get blood work done ASAP. Please do take this seriously. It was taken very seriously when I was in the hospital.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i would also ask if she has kids,husband any other persons who will have access to ur child


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> What questions would you ask a childminder? We're going to see one on friday. So far I've got:
> 
> How many children do you have at one time, and what ages?
> What activities do you do during the day?
> Do you have anyone else help with the children?
> 
> Plus prices, flexibility and references. Is there anything else I should be asking? I feel like i'm missing some major questions but i just can't think.
> 
> If it were me...
> 
> -How do you discipline/control the children in your care?
> -How long have you done this...what did you do before....why the change if there is one?
> -Will my child be offered nutritionally sound meals/snacks?
> -Will fees be due when the childminder goes on holiday? How much notice of childminder's holidays will you get?
> 
> Ermm, I'm thinking of any more....Click to expand...

Hi :hi:

Kit came up with most of mine! 
-Do they have any children of their own? (because if its a stay at home childminder her chn could come in and be disruptive)
-How many chn does she look after under the age of 1 (im sure there is a limit)

hmmmmm


----------



## cassie04

Hiiii kit! hows your beatiful baby girl?

Hi clare.....grrrr @ your midwife! do you have the same midwfie every time u go?:shrug: mines different every time!:growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Clare, I would be seen immediately if I were you. You need to get a Pre-eclampsia blood panel to make sure your liver and kidneys are still okay. When my water broke, they were doing blood work every day to monitor my body function and overnight my liver showed signs of failing, and so induction was scheduled that very day. My BPs were high, as well and I had some major swelling, headaches, etc. And even though I had been leaking fluid, baby still had plenty - so obviously I had a lot.
> 
> PE is a very life threatening thing, I would very seriously be seen by someone who can run some tests and get blood work done ASAP. Please do take this seriously. It was taken very seriously when I was in the hospital.

she didnt seem to be worried after the phone call.i have since called up hospital and theyve told me not to worry just to monitor it.i think they were pissed off i called after i got home.cos midwife already called. i should hopefully get a call soon or tomos morning x

and Luna u have private care,here its nhs care and if they tell u not to worry and not to come in theres nothing u can do.:cry:
cassie: its the same midwife last few appts,but shes on holiday at my 37wk appt


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> What questions would you ask a childminder? We're going to see one on friday. So far I've got:
> 
> How many children do you have at one time, and what ages?
> What activities do you do during the day?
> Do you have anyone else help with the children?
> 
> Plus prices, flexibility and references. Is there anything else I should be asking? I feel like i'm missing some major questions but i just can't think.
> 
> CRB, childminding certificate and insurance,there major ones :haha:Click to expand...

Can't believe I forgot CRB :dohh: had'nt thought of certificate and insurance. Thank you :thumbup:

Thank you Kit, Cassie and Newbie for your suggestions as well. I'm writing all these down, what would I do without you girls :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> What questions would you ask a childminder? We're going to see one on friday. So far I've got:
> 
> How many children do you have at one time, and what ages?
> What activities do you do during the day?
> Do you have anyone else help with the children?
> 
> Plus prices, flexibility and references. Is there anything else I should be asking? I feel like i'm missing some major questions but i just can't think.
> 
> Not sure how it works across the pond but i'd ask her if she's certified to perform CPR on babies and, if not, would she be willing to get certification.
> 
> EDIT: I'd also ask for a couple of referencesClick to expand...

if ur in UK they have to be crb checked along with all others in the house.
they have to have insurance and be certified childminder subject to ofsted inspections:ask for the report.my mums been childminder for 26 yrs:thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie! ask her how she feels about turtles!! :haha:


----------



## cassie04

What an icky day! :( i hate the rain! just been into uni and back.

I had a bloody awful start to my day! Daves still doing my head in (most likely to do with hormones), I decided to go out for breakfast before uni and i have an electric back shutter for my back yard (which is wear i parked my car) and the electric shutter wouldnt open (making me late for uni and missing out on my blooming bacon butty ...which is serious as im a hungry chick :haha:) I got soaked in the rain trying to get it to open and i had made a real effort to look like a hot mama today i curled my hair, done my make up and put on my new maternity top to just get bloody soaked! I then eventually got the shutter to open so i drove my car out but then couldnt get it to shut! and there is a lot of scally wags where we live! So i had to leave my bag yard open which had garden furniture and a fancy bbq ....so i was worrying the whole time i was at uni!

It has been a pain in the bum day! but im still smiling and feeling cheerfull so i have arranged to go out for dinner with the girls at 7 (when dave gets home) so i can have some friends time to chill out since dave is also bugging me at the min!

So thats my moan of the day.....but its not much of a moan cos i am making sure im not going to get upset or angry!:haha::thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Clare, I would be seen immediately if I were you. You need to get a Pre-eclampsia blood panel to make sure your liver and kidneys are still okay. When my water broke, they were doing blood work every day to monitor my body function and overnight my liver showed signs of failing, and so induction was scheduled that very day. My BPs were high, as well and I had some major swelling, headaches, etc. And even though I had been leaking fluid, baby still had plenty - so obviously I had a lot.
> 
> PE is a very life threatening thing, I would very seriously be seen by someone who can run some tests and get blood work done ASAP. Please do take this seriously. It was taken very seriously when I was in the hospital.
> 
> she didnt seem to be worried after the phone call.i have since called up hospital and theyve told me not to worry just to monitor it.i think they were pissed off i called after i got home.cos midwife already called. i should hopefully get a call soon or tomos morning x
> 
> and Luna u have private care,here its nhs care and if they tell u not to worry and not to come in theres nothing u can do.:cry:
> cassie: its the same midwife last few appts,but shes on holiday at my 37wk apptClick to expand...

Im sure i remember you moaning about her not being very good before! i hate when they dont make it a nice experience for you! :growlmad: How are you feeling in yourself tho?:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?


----------



## cassie04

OMG!!!!!!!  I just realised i am 22 and i talk like an old granny person! hahahah! "my love" "my dear" "scally wags" :haha: and if im being honest i love a good cuppa!:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

childminders require paediactric first aid to be registered by ofsted

ask to see her ofsted reg certificates and first aid and insurance
will she take her out in the car 
activities,ratio,hols,illness,pick up policies etc

ummm thinking still


----------



## babyhopes2010

like im coming down with a bug or summit.shes sent off urine sample so hopefully its just a uti x


----------



## Essie

Clare I can't believe your midwife isn't taking it more seriously. Like Luna said PE can be life threatening and you do seem to have symptoms. If the hospital aren't worried then I guess just try to rest and call again if you feel any worse :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> Clare, I would be seen immediately if I were you. You need to get a Pre-eclampsia blood panel to make sure your liver and kidneys are still okay. When my water broke, they were doing blood work every day to monitor my body function and overnight my liver showed signs of failing, and so induction was scheduled that very day. My BPs were high, as well and I had some major swelling, headaches, etc. And even though I had been leaking fluid, baby still had plenty - so obviously I had a lot.
> 
> PE is a very life threatening thing, I would very seriously be seen by someone who can run some tests and get blood work done ASAP. Please do take this seriously. It was taken very seriously when I was in the hospital.

LUNAAAAA!!!!!! how are you chick? and your gorgeous little fellow!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> childminders require paediactric first aid to be registered by ofsted
> 
> ask to see her ofsted reg certificates and first aid and insurance
> will she take her out in the car
> activities,ratio,hols,illness,pick up policies etc
> 
> ummm thinking still

Hi chick! hows things with you and DH? Are you feeling ok about the situation (not that you can feel ok knowing u have debts to pay for and a DH who is more interested in darts!) I hope your alright tho! And your not getting/letting yourself get too down because of your DH! :hugs: for u and NATE!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Cassie sounds like a crappy day! Try and get a bit of pampering before your dinner with the girls :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?

I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> like im coming down with a bug or summit.shes sent off urine sample so hopefully its just a uti x

Is there another MW you could call and ask for advice just incase your MW isnt pursuing the procedures she should with you>?


----------



## LunaLady

cassie04 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Clare, I would be seen immediately if I were you. You need to get a Pre-eclampsia blood panel to make sure your liver and kidneys are still okay. When my water broke, they were doing blood work every day to monitor my body function and overnight my liver showed signs of failing, and so induction was scheduled that very day. My BPs were high, as well and I had some major swelling, headaches, etc. And even though I had been leaking fluid, baby still had plenty - so obviously I had a lot.
> 
> PE is a very life threatening thing, I would very seriously be seen by someone who can run some tests and get blood work done ASAP. Please do take this seriously. It was taken very seriously when I was in the hospital.
> 
> LUNAAAAA!!!!!! how are you chick? and your gorgeous little fellow!:hugs:Click to expand...

I am doing better this moment... but we are about to leave for the hospital and we'll see what has happened while we were away.
I did a big long update a few pages back :hugs:

Sorry you got soaked and late for uni! Have fun out with the girls tonight! :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

Oh lordy i have had my leggings on all day inside out! :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> like im coming down with a bug or summit.shes sent off urine sample so hopefully its just a uti x
> 
> Is there another MW you could call and ask for advice just incase your MW isnt pursuing the procedures she should with you>?Click to expand...

i dont know anyone else :(

mw was worried and has 20yrs experience its funny how it chnaged when she got off phone.as there too 'busy' at the hospital


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Clare, I would be seen immediately if I were you. You need to get a Pre-eclampsia blood panel to make sure your liver and kidneys are still okay. When my water broke, they were doing blood work every day to monitor my body function and overnight my liver showed signs of failing, and so induction was scheduled that very day. My BPs were high, as well and I had some major swelling, headaches, etc. And even though I had been leaking fluid, baby still had plenty - so obviously I had a lot.
> 
> PE is a very life threatening thing, I would very seriously be seen by someone who can run some tests and get blood work done ASAP. Please do take this seriously. It was taken very seriously when I was in the hospital.
> 
> LUNAAAAA!!!!!! how are you chick? and your gorgeous little fellow!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing better this moment... but we are about to leave for the hospital and we'll see what has happened while we were away.
> I did a big long update a few pages back :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you got soaked and late for uni! Have fun out with the girls tonight! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Luna! hopefully there wont be any concern when you get to the hospital and give baby Rhyko a huge squeeze from me! Im so happy to hear your feeling a bit better!:thumbup: Let us know how today goes


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> like im coming down with a bug or summit.shes sent off urine sample so hopefully its just a uti x
> 
> Is there another MW you could call and ask for advice just incase your MW isnt pursuing the procedures she should with you>?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know anyone else :(
> 
> mw was worried and has 20yrs experience its funny how it chnaged when she got off phone.as there too 'busy' at the hospitalClick to expand...

:nope: hhmmmmm i know! its like your a bit inconvenient right now come back later ! :growlmad: see i get a different mw all the time but they have a base where all the midwives are based so if i ever want to ask them something i just ring them up! Could u maybe pop to A & E and just say you havent been to well and that way u could get a check over?:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> Oh lordy i have had my leggings on all day inside out! :dohh:

:rofl: i'm sure no one noticed. i do stuff like that constantly :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...

haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!

Where are you with the ttc business?


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Oh lordy i have had my leggings on all day inside out! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: i'm sure no one noticed. i do stuff like that constantly :dohh:Click to expand...

I know! just to add to me getting soaked, not getting my brekkie and the yard shutters not working! :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

Ok serious question......do any body know if your baby is normal if it kicks to a specific song?!?!?? Particuarly a strange song?! every time i play this song she kicks like crazy! :haha: dave tells me off for making her have bad taste in music! but i play it for her everyday cos she likes it ! :dohh:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cnQCk0u49w&ob=av2e


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...

ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm semi-confident that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...


i agree! eeeeek im toooo excited now! when will u pee! great signs :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm semi-confident that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i agree! eeeeek im toooo excited now! when will u pee! great signs :thumbup:Click to expand...

:blush: well i was thinking next friday, the 21st. AF should be due by then but it seems so looooong from now. i'm sure i will cave before then especially if i keep feeling like this. :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

oh i really have no time to catch up, but iv wanted to comment to Luna alll day! 
am so happy Rhyko is doing well with his feeds etc! the photos on fb are so cute! i hope you are feeling happier, and i know people probably say this a lot but it wont be long until he is home! dont worry about the nursery, my whole house was not ready for James when he decided to come so im still sorting it out now lol! we are always here for you to moan rant scream etc thats what friends are for! hope your visit is all good today and the nurses have done their job properly :) 
as promised my parcel to you will be on its way (i wanted to have enough that James had grown out of sent) lots of love and hugs to you and bubi xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Essie dont listen to that woman Lyra is fine and i dont think she is over weight as she is in proportion plus super cute! x


----------



## mummyApril

Cassie when i was pregnant i always found i had something inside out! sorry you got soaked and was late for uni!


----------



## mummyApril

Clare to be honest i would just turn up to hospital, i didnt bother ringing my midwife as they always say its 'fine' id go to hospital and get checked properly! they picked up things the midwife didnt and in your case i think its severe as you are showing a lot of the symptoms etc


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Ok serious question......do any body know if your baby is normal if it kicks to a specific song?!?!?? Particuarly a strange song?! every time i play this song she kicks like crazy! :haha: dave tells me off for making her have bad taste in music! but i play it for her everyday cos she likes it ! :dohh:

When I was pregnant Lyra always started kicking away when Rhianna S&M came on!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit, Newbs, Hayley, everyone else :hi:


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...

Ooh positive signs Newbie :thumbup: I hope this is your month. That'd be a fab one year anniversary for the turtle thread.


----------



## mummyApril

i hope i didnt miss anything/anyone out i just skimmed through


----------



## cassie04

:cry:


newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm semi-confident that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i agree! eeeeek im toooo excited now! when will u pee! great signs :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: well i was thinking next friday, the 21st. AF should be due by then but it seems so looooong from now. i'm sure i will cave before then especially if i keep feeling like this. :wacko:Click to expand...

Its a nightmare when you are on countdown isnt it....then u get preggo then the countdown still doesnt stop!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Ok serious question......do any body know if your baby is normal if it kicks to a specific song?!?!?? Particuarly a strange song?! every time i play this song she kicks like crazy! :haha: dave tells me off for making her have bad taste in music! but i play it for her everyday cos she likes it ! :dohh:
> 
> When I was pregnant Lyra always started kicking away when Rhianna S&M came on!Click to expand...

awww im glad they have favourite songs! have u tried playing S&M now to see if she does anything?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Ok serious question......do any body know if your baby is normal if it kicks to a specific song?!?!?? Particuarly a strange song?! every time i play this song she kicks like crazy! :haha: dave tells me off for making her have bad taste in music! but i play it for her everyday cos she likes it ! :dohh:
> 
> When I was pregnant Lyra always started kicking away when Rhianna S&M came on!Click to expand...

oooh! naughty, naughty :haha:


----------



## cassie04

OOOhhhh i forgot to show you all my BIG beautiful baby girl! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 005.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4









20 weeks 006.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh positive signs Newbie :thumbup: I hope this is your month. That'd be a fab one year anniversary for the turtle thread.Click to expand...

ooh! you're right. it would be so fitting! :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Oh lordy i have had my leggings on all day inside out! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: i'm sure no one noticed. i do stuff like that constantly :dohh:Click to expand...

Trin had her skirt caught in her knickers recently :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> OOOhhhh i forgot to show you all my BIG beautiful baby girl! :cloud9:

:awww: pretty just like mummy!! have u two thought of a name yet?


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Oh lordy i have had my leggings on all day inside out! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: i'm sure no one noticed. i do stuff like that constantly :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Trin had her skirt caught in her knickers recently :haha:Click to expand...

hahah! im glad its not just me! :hi: b what u been up to today!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: EXCITING!!!

Just to annoy you Newbs and make you _really_ impatient- I always get my first squinters at 7dpo :rofl:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> OOOhhhh i forgot to show you all my BIG beautiful baby girl! :cloud9:
> 
> :awww: pretty just like mummy!! have u two thought of a name yet?Click to expand...


Thanks although she definitly looks like daddy!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 005.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> OOOhhhh i forgot to show you all my BIG beautiful baby girl! :cloud9:
> 
> :awww: pretty just like mummy!! have u two thought of a name yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks although she definitly looks like daddy!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: definitely :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Hiiii kit! hows your beatiful baby girl?
> 
> Hi clare.....grrrr @ your midwife! do you have the same midwfie every time u go?:shrug: mines different every time!:growlmad:

Hi Cassie :wave: Cara is great thanks...she's really coming along :thumbup: Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: EXCITING!!!
> 
> Just to annoy you Newbs and make you _really_ impatient- I always get my first squinters at 7dpo :rofl:Click to expand...

:shock: :dohh: Munkie!!! :trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Clare, I would be seen immediately if I were you. You need to get a Pre-eclampsia blood panel to make sure your liver and kidneys are still okay. When my water broke, they were doing blood work every day to monitor my body function and overnight my liver showed signs of failing, and so induction was scheduled that very day. My BPs were high, as well and I had some major swelling, headaches, etc. And even though I had been leaking fluid, baby still had plenty - so obviously I had a lot.
> 
> PE is a very life threatening thing, I would very seriously be seen by someone who can run some tests and get blood work done ASAP. Please do take this seriously. It was taken very seriously when I was in the hospital.

Totally agree with this:thumbup: I had high blood pressure and nothing else (ie no swelling, headaches etc) but they nonetheless at my very first high BP reading straight away did blood tests to check my liver, as routine for anyone with high BP. I don't understand why they haven't sent you for a blood test immediately?:shrug: It could be really serious


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: EXCITING!!!
> 
> Just to annoy you Newbs and make you _really_ impatient- I always get my first squinters at 7dpo :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: :dohh: Munkie!!! :trouble:Click to expand...

:tease: Thought that would get the little poas demon in you dancing!!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Oh lordy i have had my leggings on all day inside out! :dohh:

Oh I always do....it's how all the cool people wear leggings don't you know? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: EXCITING!!!
> 
> Just to annoy you Newbs and make you _really_ impatient- I always get my first squinters at 7dpo :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: :dohh: Munkie!!! :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> :tease: Thought that would get the little poas demon in you dancing!!Click to expand...

:muaha: u know it doesn't take much! :haha: ... excuse me for a moment :loo: :rofl:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Oh lordy i have had my leggings on all day inside out! :dohh:
> 
> Oh I always do....it's how all the cool people wear leggings don't you know? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well obviously!:thumbup: awww i just love love love the recent pictures of squidgy baby cara! i could just eat her up! A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!!!! im glad she is doing well!:kiss:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Ok serious question......do any body know if your baby is normal if it kicks to a specific song?!?!?? Particuarly a strange song?! every time i play this song she kicks like crazy! :haha: dave tells me off for making her have bad taste in music! but i play it for her everyday cos she likes it ! :dohh:
> 
> When I was pregnant Lyra always started kicking away when Rhianna S&M came on!Click to expand...
> 
> awww im glad they have favourite songs! have u tried playing S&M now to see if she does anything?Click to expand...

It's been on the radio but she doesn't seem to pay much attention. Now she's a little bit older I might try it again and see if i get a reaction.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...

Well my armpit pain is now called Cara :smug: :winkwink: :happydance: 

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, cannot wait for you to test!!


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Ok serious question......do any body know if your baby is normal if it kicks to a specific song?!?!?? Particuarly a strange song?! every time i play this song she kicks like crazy! :haha: dave tells me off for making her have bad taste in music! but i play it for her everyday cos she likes it ! :dohh:
> 
> When I was pregnant Lyra always started kicking away when Rhianna S&M came on!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh! naughty, naughty :haha:Click to expand...

I know :haha: It was on the radio all the time the last few months of my pregnancy.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh positive signs Newbie :thumbup: I hope this is your month. That'd be a fab one year anniversary for the turtle thread.Click to expand...

Wow - has it been a year already? That would be so good if Newbs got her BFP!!! Actually, does anyone remember when we did the TA's? Do we wish to revisit annually?


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my armpit pain is now called Cara :smug: :winkwink: :happydance:
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, cannot wait for you to test!!Click to expand...


Yes that was the one and only sign i had really side booby/armpit pain! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> OOOhhhh i forgot to show you all my BIG beautiful baby girl! :cloud9:

:cloud9: GORGE!!


----------



## mummyApril

i shall go search Kit! and annually would be great fun! x


----------



## mummyApril

James has gone off to sleep, poor baby :( he really cries when i pick him up! thats not like him at all


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh positive signs Newbie :thumbup: I hope this is your month. That'd be a fab one year anniversary for the turtle thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow - has it been a year already? That would be so good if Newbs got her BFP!!! Actually, does anyone remember when we did the TA's? Do we wish to revisit annually?Click to expand...

Funny i thought of this the other day, but everyone is so busy with turtle babies and such, who would have the time? it would take me ages i think, unless i had a free saturday. i'd put it on my calendar so everyone would know i am not available that day! I wonder how i would explain that one to my folks? :-k "I'm busy preparing for an awards show with my computer friends, so i wouldn't be able to make it to dinner!" :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> James has gone off to sleep, poor baby :( he really cries when i pick him up! thats not like him at all

Poor ickle sausage :( Cara has her next lot on the 18th..not looking forward to them :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie don't worry about Lyra she's just lovely. I was a porker baby and by the age of 8 was a beanpole! Not that Lyra's a porker, she's just a big baby :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh positive signs Newbie :thumbup: I hope this is your month. That'd be a fab one year anniversary for the turtle thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow - has it been a year already? That would be so good if Newbs got her BFP!!! Actually, does anyone remember when we did the TA's? Do we wish to revisit annually?Click to expand...

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii newbie dooby doo! hows things with u my dear?
> 
> I'm well doll! thanks for asking. i meant to tell you yesterday, happy half baked day!! hopefully your day will end much better than it started, that sucks about getting soaked. i probably would have said to heck with it and stayed home! :haha: i swear i'm not lazy :blush: good idea to go with the girls to get your mind off dave. i hope u have a blast! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i was soooo tempted to sack off uni but i get kicked of the course if my attendance drops below 80% so im trying to save days off incase i need the odd day off later in pregnancy and after baby! :thumbup: I know 50% cooked! never thought the day would come! apparantly these next 20 weeks drag?!? does anyone know if this is the case? im hoping with my dissertation and all my lectures/midwifes appointment it will fly by!
> 
> Where are you with the ttc business?Click to expand...
> 
> ugh! i'm in the dreaded tww (again!). i'm 7dpo today and was very tempted to poas this morning. i never get the urge this early in my wait, but i've been feeling a little unusual and i'm _semi-confident _that we might have actually done it finally. having bb/armpit pain at the moment. if it turns out that i'm not, i will be demanding a refund! :hissy: i want all my symptoms back, *plus* a little something extra for all the unnecessary mild pain and slight suffering!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh positive signs Newbie :thumbup: I hope this is your month. That'd be a fab one year anniversary for the turtle thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow - has it been a year already? That would be so good if Newbs got her BFP!!! Actually, does anyone remember when we did the TA's? Do we wish to revisit annually?Click to expand...
> 
> Funny i thought of this the other day, but everyone is so busy with turtle babies and such, who would have the time? it would take me ages i think, unless i had a free saturday. i'd put it on my calendar so everyone would know i am not available that day! I wonder how i would explain that one to my folks? :-k "I'm busy preparing for an awards show with my computer friends, so i wouldn't be able to make it to dinner!" :rofl:Click to expand...

Well unless anyone else is volunteering, I could do as I did last time - I'd just need to be VERY organised this time.

EDIT - a virtual awards show....we're so ahead of the game eh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!

What awards? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I had a lovely afternoon, long walk and visit to the ponies at the local riding school :awww: And I bought some wool from the worlds prettiest wool shop in the quaint village along from mine, wool that I need like a hole in the head :haha:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...

I missed these too :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...

See, we have to have the TA's again!!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha:

Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> See, we have to have the TA's again!!Click to expand...


Im such a confused little head right now!:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:Click to expand...

This is bloomin fabulous!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!

me needer! :sulk:


----------



## cassie04

My mum has just got her divorce papers through! and i think she is making up for having me at a young age! she is cringey! 

Any way she just said " oh isnt it perfect when i find my next husband i know have the perfect bridesmaid (meaning my little girl" Even though before i fell preggo we were in the middle of arranging MY wedding but obviously we have had to put it off for a later date because of having my little girl! 

She is in her own bubble sometimes....just divorced and already thinking about marrying again and having a bridesmaid even though he daughter is getting married soon! no doubt she will race me down the altar!:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is bloomin fabulous!Click to expand...

:haha: Yes, it was great fun! If April manages to locate where they are on the thread, you should go back and have a read....some of the turtles were drinking and serving snacks...and I do believe I had a wardrobe malfunction :blush:


----------



## cassie04

Quote of the day....

My nan: Cassie have you got a bump yet?

Me: yea i do have an ickle bump

My nan: But you always had a bit of a belly anyway didnt you!:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> me needer! :sulk:Click to expand...

:blush: Sorry newbeeedooooo...you were absent at the time if I recall?


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is bloomin fabulous! Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yes, it was great fun! If April manages to locate where they are on the thread, you should go back and have a read....some of the turtles were drinking and serving snacks...and I do believe I had a wardrobe malfunction :blush:Click to expand...

OMG i need to read this!!!!! someone let me know where they are!!!! xxx


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Quote of the day....
> 
> My nan: Cassie have you got a bump yet?
> 
> Me: yea i do have an ickle bump
> 
> My nan: But you always had a bit of a belly anyway didnt you!:dohh:

:haha: Charming!

Lol at your mum too!!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is bloomin fabulous! Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yes, it was great fun! If April manages to locate where they are on the thread, you should go back and have a read....some of the turtles were drinking and serving snacks...and I do believe I had a wardrobe malfunction :blush:Click to expand...

Don't forget we even had Kanye West storm the stage and issue Cat with her own award!!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_2T3fS0kT2vc/SxF9LDUpuuI/AAAAAAAAB3A/amN2GLzncDc/s1600/1.png


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is bloomin fabulous! Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yes, it was great fun! If April manages to locate where they are on the thread, you should go back and have a read....some of the turtles were drinking and serving snacks...and I do believe I had a wardrobe malfunction :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget we even had Kanye West storm the stage and issue Cat with her own award!!
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_2T3fS0kT2vc/SxF9LDUpuuI/AAAAAAAAB3A/amN2GLzncDc/s1600/1.pngClick to expand...

Ooooo yes, what drama!!


----------



## Essie

Cassie, I've just searched back they start here: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/443860-24-bfps-9-births-welcome-world-turtle-babies-1441.html

I have just read through them. Sounded like a lovely ceremony. Some lovely awards highlighted with Kit flashing, Sarachka being carried off by security guards after storming the stage and B's never-ending supply of smilies :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:Click to expand...

Just slighty ruined by Trin and Newbie's incessant whispering and fidgeting. We did get Newbie's dancing cat as pre-show entertainment though:thumbup: Ahh the memories!!:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And there was some complication over Emandi's award, which she awarded to herself :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

27th January :)


----------



## mummyApril

and my first post was the 12th december lol


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> This Turtle Award goes to Sarachka:
> 
> _*Congratulations!! The following dedication and award has been made in your honour:*_
> _*You give so much of yourself to other people and we are lucky to experience your generosity and kind spirit. From organizing donations for the orphans to creating delightful siggys for your fellow turtles to always being ready and armed with clever and humorous words of encouragement. For all this and more, you are hereby awarded the Turtle with the Heart of Gold Award!!*_
> 
> Lots of love from *Mollykins*
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

*awwwwwww this brings back memories. I got such a lovely award from Molly*


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is bloomin fabulous! Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yes, it was great fun! If April manages to locate where they are on the thread, you should go back and have a read....some of the turtles were drinking and serving snacks...and I do believe I had a wardrobe malfunction :blush:Click to expand...

they started on page 1441 x


----------



## Sarachka

it was ME who awarded Emandi hers!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was hilarious, reading over the awards. They actually begin a few pages before, if you want to see allllll the smileys, and I am certainly not the only smiley guilty one, Luna and newbie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> What awards? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Why, the Turtle Awards of course!! We had some fun a while back where we each awarded another turtle an award that suited them....and then gathered all the turtles around the world on a particular night at a particular time and had a virtual awards ceremony. The outfits were divine :cloud9::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is bloomin fabulous! Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yes, it was great fun! If April manages to locate where they are on the thread, you should go back and have a read....some of the turtles were drinking and serving snacks...and I do believe I had a wardrobe malfunction :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> they started on page 1441 xClick to expand...

Pg 1437 is when we arrive in the amphitheatre though:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> and my first post was the 12th december lol

What was it? Can you find it and show us!!


----------



## Essie

I love all your smilies B


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello can I join you ladies too?
> I'm only 1dpo, possibly 2 (I don't temp so I'm never _quite_ sure when I O)
> 
> I'm usually very rational and don't symptom spot (too much) but this month I am going to go WILD spotting symptoms:wohoo:
> It will be such fun and if I get a BFN I will :rofl: at all my imaginary symptoms

My first post on this thread :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

mummyApril said:


> i think iv done it? this came up within one minute :)

this turned out to be my son :)

edit: there was a pic attached :/


----------



## Sarachka

UPDATE in inner sanctum about what happened when he attended the office today


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley had a blueberry and Kit a lime when i got my BFP


----------



## Essie

Essie said:


> I think (from monitoring CM and some abdo pain) I may have ovulated on Thursday, making me 2dpo. This is my first TWW and I'm so impatient already. Good luck ladies, hope you all get your BFP :dust:

This was my first post here :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

:shock: my daughter just called me stupid! because i served her mini corn with dinner which apparently she doesnt like (and while eating dinner she remembered she did) someones going to bed...


----------



## cassie04

Right girls im off out for tea have a lovely night!


----------



## Sarachka

I want mini corn cob!!! hungryyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Plus Cassie doesn't have an award yet!
> 
> me needer! :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Sorry newbeeedooooo...you were absent at the time if I recall?Click to expand...

yep. :thumbup: i was terribly busy with work if i recall correctly. me and someone else (?) were both a bit absent at that time and missed out when the original planning started. :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think (from monitoring CM and some abdo pain) I may have ovulated on Thursday, making me 2dpo. This is my first TWW and I'm so impatient already. Good luck ladies, hope you all get your BFP :dust:
> 
> This was my first post here :thumbup:Click to expand...

your bfp was most memorable for me essie! u kept thinking all your bfp's were evaps and all the tests were broken, even though AF was like 2 wks late! :haha: we finally convinved you to take a digi before you accepted being preggy. fun times! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I wasn't on the thread when Kit, Essie and LittleSpy got their BFPs!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I wasn't on the thread when Kit, Essie and LittleSpy got their BFPs!

kit had the one sore armpit and felt faint after a bath, but chalked it up to the bath being too hot! :haha: and little spy, well we all planned on testing on halloween together (the hallowee'ers :haha:) but no one got a bfp that day. hers came a day or two later and one of her clues was having a lot of gas... out of both ends! :haha: memory lane! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

i love reading all the memories! some sad some happy a lot crazy lol! aw nuv you girls


----------



## new mummy2010

have fun cassie

awww the memories of the ta's ............swoon

i have'nt the patience at the mo to find my 1st and my bfp posts but will do soon 

will try and get on inner sanc sometime tonight sezi but hugs in the meantime from me and nate

well i have cried constantly from essies childminder posts until about 6ish now have booming head life is pants at this very mo apart from my little men they keep me smiling


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> Hi lovely ladies, can I join you ??
> 
> I am 3dpo after getting a rather lovely smily face on the CB opks....
> 
> also this is my first try after a mc in september so I am going to try and go easy on myself and not imagine too many symptoms
> 
> 
> gl ladies xxxxx

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh here is my first post !!!! :cloud9: Oct 24 2010 

sorry wanted to join in :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> have fun cassie
> 
> awww the memories of the ta's ............swoon
> 
> i have'nt the patience at the mo to find my 1st and my bfp posts but will do soon
> 
> will try and get on inner sanc sometime tonight sezi but hugs in the meantime from me and nate
> 
> well i have cried constantly from essies childminder posts until about 6ish now have booming head life is pants at this very mo apart from my little men they keep me smiling

:hugs: i'm sorry u r down dear... wish i could help :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies, can I join you ??
> 
> I am 3dpo after getting a rather lovely smily face on the CB opks....
> 
> also this is my first try after a mc in september so I am going to try and go easy on myself and not imagine too many symptoms
> 
> 
> gl ladies xxxxx
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh here is my first post !!!! :cloud9: Oct 24 2010
> 
> sorry wanted to join in :haha:Click to expand...

remember b kicked you out? :rofl: the start of a beautiful friendship, u two :friends:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! Sorry I have not been on. I went to breakfast with my friend and during breakfast I just felt horrible bc of not sleeping. I came home and rested on the couch (not sleeping) and now cleaning service is coming so. My doctor said nothing I can do except drink tea be4 bed or hot milk and try yoga or meditation. He basically thinks I am a type A personality who is just not sleeping bc I am stressed. Well I am a type A personality but I do not sit in bed at night and say STAY AWAY AND THINK ABOUT THINGS THAT STRESS YOU!! I lay in bed with no thoughts trying to sleep. Maybe I am stressed without realizing it because I just want to hear babies are ok but I am not preventing myself from sleeping. I WANT TO SLEEP. I am going to go read back now at what I missed.


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies, can I join you ??
> 
> I am 3dpo after getting a rather lovely smily face on the CB opks....
> 
> also this is my first try after a mc in september so I am going to try and go easy on myself and not imagine too many symptoms
> 
> 
> gl ladies xxxxx
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh here is my first post !!!! :cloud9: Oct 24 2010
> 
> sorry wanted to join in :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> remember b kicked you out? :rofl: the start of a beautiful friendship, u two :friends:Click to expand...

yeah the thread bully :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

sorry its rubbish hayley - I seem to be struggling these last couple of days .....sooooooo tired xx

Sarah - sorry about everything going on at the mo ! 
Jersey shore is soooooooooooo good ! I hate sami........

Hi everyone - will try to catch up now x


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think (from monitoring CM and some abdo pain) I may have ovulated on Thursday, making me 2dpo. This is my first TWW and I'm so impatient already. Good luck ladies, hope you all get your BFP :dust:
> 
> This was my first post here :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your bfp was most memorable for me essie! u kept thinking all your bfp's were evaps and all the tests were broken, even though AF was like 2 wks late! :haha: we finally convinved you to take a digi before you accepted being preggy. fun times! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks Newbie :hugs: I was so totally convinced they were evaps and was genuinely shocked when I got my digi.


----------



## newbie_ttc

oooh! i used to think sarah and trin were the same person! :haha: i think u two had similar avatars maybe? :shrug: i used to think, 'that lovely lady from SA is so nice to make siggies for everyone'! :rofl: glad i got that one sorted out :blush:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> have fun cassie
> 
> awww the memories of the ta's ............swoon
> 
> i have'nt the patience at the mo to find my 1st and my bfp posts but will do soon
> 
> will try and get on inner sanc sometime tonight sezi but hugs in the meantime from me and nate
> 
> well i have cried constantly from essies childminder posts until about 6ish now have booming head life is pants at this very mo apart from my little men they keep me smiling

:hugs: Hayley, I'm sorry you're struggling at the moment. I wish I could make things better for you :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> oooh! i used to think sarah and trin were the same person! :haha: i think u two had similar avatars maybe? :shrug: i used to think, 'that lovely lady from SA is so nice to make siggies for everyone'! :rofl: glad i got that one sorted out :blush:

I had trouble distinguishing newmummy and mummyapril at first !!


----------



## Sarachka

I've had a dull lower back / abdomen crampy and painful feeling today. Hope it's just things growing and expanding down there ...


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> oooh! i used to think sarah and trin were the same person! :haha: i think u two had similar avatars maybe? :shrug: i used to think, 'that lovely lady from SA is so nice to make siggies for everyone'! :rofl: glad i got that one sorted out :blush:
> 
> I had trouble distinguishing newmummy and mummyapril at first !!Click to expand...

i think we all did b :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think (from monitoring CM and some abdo pain) I may have ovulated on Thursday, making me 2dpo. This is my first TWW and I'm so impatient already. Good luck ladies, hope you all get your BFP :dust:
> 
> This was my first post here :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your bfp was most memorable for me essie! u kept thinking all your bfp's were evaps and all the tests were broken, even though AF was like 2 wks late! :haha: we finally convinved you to take a digi before you accepted being preggy. fun times! :hugs:Click to expand...

I was in McDonalds using the wifi when I saw Essie's BFP. Essie we don't know much about your actual pregnancy because you disappeared, only to return near your due date. How was it? Did it all go ok?!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've had a dull lower back / abdomen crampy and painful feeling today. Hope it's just things growing and expanding down there ...

Of course it's just that, you've just had a scan and all is lovely:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a pink sequined pot pic to see to now.....


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry to sound like someone we don;t like but ... "I want a hamburger"


----------



## addie25

I can't find my first post. Is there a way to look without looking at every page?


----------



## addie25

newbie when are you poas??


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks girls 

i know we all have problems and i need to get a grip of the OH situation he either goes or i shut up and put u (or is that the other way round!?)


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a pink sequined pot pic to see to now.....

 :wohoo:



Sarachka said:


> Sorry to sound like someone we don;t like but ... "I want a hamburger"

 :argh: wow! i'd forgotten all about... that. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Hayley you take your time and decide what you want and we are here to listen. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie when are you poas??

the 21st! :dance: (which really means any time between now and then b/c i never last!)


----------



## addie25

TEST NOW!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

TrinityMom said:


> I'm joining you guys here too
> :sex: tonight and now we wait!
> 
> :dust: :dust: and more :dust: to us all

This was my first post - no 5 on the thread :thumbup:

Whew it took AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEESSSSS to catch up tonight!!!

I didn't come home with an orphan :haha: They were all sleeping when I went back today and yesterday there were only 2 awake being fed in the garden. It's a beautiful place tho. 2 houses on a property near Toine's school set in beautiful indigenous gardens with a lovely play area. Very impressive

I've had such a day...long and long...not much else to say about it :shrug:

I had much to say about everyone's posts but it has flown out my preggy brain :wacko:

Except Newbie, I am really excited for you....I know this will happen soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah my pet (on pet society) just pooped scary poop!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Hayley you take your time and decide what you want and we are here to listen. :hugs:

i concur! :thumbup: your feelings are completely naturally. allow yourself time to process them... we're here in the meantime, we nuv u and honestly don't mind lending an ear and/or shoulder :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Sorry to sound like someone we don;t like but ... "I want a hamburger"

i said i had one the other day and mentioned 'that' lol! they also came online the other day


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs, Holly tested at about 7 days and got a squinter, and I think I tested round there and got one too and then NOTHING for like 4 more days. So confusing!!!!!


----------



## addie25

How are you all finding your first post?? Did you look at every page. I can't remember what page I started at. Was it 100 or 150 or 200 I don't know. :dohh: Is their an easier way to search?


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> newbie when are you poas??
> 
> the 21st! :dance: (which really means any time between now and then b/c i never last!)Click to expand...

21st is my mom's birthday :happydance: I still haven't gotten her a present because I don't know what to get her :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

i just feel my probs are inferior* spelling*??to others on here and dont want to be all sad and down i might have a lil break

and hopefully return happier 

sez that made me lol first time today and as b says your noah is a ok hunipie


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> i just feel my probs are inferior* spelling*??to others on here and dont want to be all sad and down i might have a lil break
> 
> and hopefully return happier
> 
> sez that made me lol first time today and as b says your noah is a ok hunipie

I hope you don't leave (unless you feel you need space, I can understand that) Everyones problems big or small are important.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think (from monitoring CM and some abdo pain) I may have ovulated on Thursday, making me 2dpo. This is my first TWW and I'm so impatient already. Good luck ladies, hope you all get your BFP :dust:
> 
> This was my first post here :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your bfp was most memorable for me essie! u kept thinking all your bfp's were evaps and all the tests were broken, even though AF was like 2 wks late! :haha: we finally convinved you to take a digi before you accepted being preggy. fun times! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was in McDonalds using the wifi when I saw Essie's BFP. Essie we don't know much about your actual pregnancy because you disappeared, only to return near your due date. How was it? Did it all go ok?!!!Click to expand...

It was because i moved house and lost my internet, then broke my laptop :dohh: But once I got it all sort I came back! I was gutted to miss so much of the thread, because everyone was so close when i finally managed to get back and I was like a new person. There are still things that I have no idea what people are talking about.

My pregnancy was okay. I had bleeding in the beginning at about 7 weeks but had a scan and it was all okay. Started getting hip pain at about 16 weeks and ended up with crutches by 20 weeks but apart from that all was okay (til my BP issues at the end, but i was here by then). My iron was low too, I think that was about it :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

16 and Preg on at 8:30 tonight not 9 - yay will probably manage to stay awake for it then!!


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEECHKA you are NOT on a break!! We're here for each other no matter what and I actually think your problem is pretty up there as regards how serious it is. We all want to listen and help!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> How are you all finding your first post?? Did you look at every page. I can't remember what page I started at. Was it 100 or 150 or 200 I don't know. :dohh: Is their an easier way to search?

I only found mine because i knew i posted within the first few pages.


----------



## addie25

So tonight I will try what my doctor said. I will have some tea and DH and I will sit and do yoga or meditate (I love how I add DH to my to do list but even tho he doesn't know it he will be meditating with me tonight :happydance: LOL) Im 2 hyper of a person to do that, I don't even know how?


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks addie 

where is this sexy thong mrs b

april was ''she'' on here or just bnb


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> i just feel my probs are inferior* spelling*??to others on here and dont want to be all sad and down i might have a lil break
> 
> and hopefully return happier
> 
> sez that made me lol first time today and as b says your noah is a ok hunipie

:hugs: Hayley your problems aren't inferior to any one elses. If you need to have a break to take some thinking time then I won't say don't go, but don't feel you can't post and talk to us, we're all here to listen.


----------



## addie25

Im in my pjs and cleaning service is coming over. I don't care I can't change bc they are coming I am tired. It's blue pj pants with hearts and a black shirt so it's like regular clothes but it's pjs. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

thanks sarachka big nuvs i know you in particular understand the gambling issue


----------



## new mummy2010

aww i nuv you guys maybe i wont go then i will just moan ay ya'll instead hehe !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

post #1899 was the first picture of Holly :)


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> thanks addie
> 
> where is this sexy thong mrs b
> 
> april was ''she'' on here or just bnb

i didnt see her on the thread just that she logged on


----------



## new mummy2010

i am off now though till the morrow as reece needs lappy and bb net still down so cant lurk, night guys and newbs go poas give me smething to smile squint at nuv you all nights xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> i just feel my probs are inferior* spelling*??to others on here and dont want to be all sad and down i might have a lil break
> 
> and hopefully return happier
> 
> sez that made me lol first time today and as b says your noah is a ok hunipie

oh poo dont leave :(


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> 16 and Preg on at 8:30 tonight not 9 - yay will probably manage to stay awake for it then!!

it says 9pm on my mtv :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho, not very successful, my bump looks like a bum :haha:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 16 and Preg on at 8:30 tonight not 9 - yay will probably manage to stay awake for it then!!
> 
> it says 9pm on my mtv :/Click to expand...

Says 9pm on mine too :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pink sequin dress!!! 




And my grey joggers for tradition:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 16 and Preg on at 8:30 tonight not 9 - yay will probably manage to stay awake for it then!!
> 
> it says 9pm on my mtv :/Click to expand...
> 
> Says 9pm on mine too :shrug:Click to expand...

uyeah actually so does mine. An advert said 8:30 ... I'm watching MTV anyways so i'll just see what happens.


----------



## Essie

Such a lovely bump B. I love the pics in the pink sequins!


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> pink sequin dress!!!
> 
> View attachment 279249
> View attachment 279250
> 
> 
> 
> and my grey joggers for tradition:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 279251

wow lovely dress b and look at your bump now thats a real preggy bump. You look great!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Pink sequin dress!!!
> 
> View attachment 279249
> View attachment 279250
> 
> 
> 
> And my grey joggers for tradition:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 279251

LOVELY bump and oooh you;'re going to get into a lovely warm bath!!


----------



## Sarachka

that's it, Holly's triggered me to have a bath!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think (from monitoring CM and some abdo pain) I may have ovulated on Thursday, making me 2dpo. This is my first TWW and I'm so impatient already. Good luck ladies, hope you all get your BFP :dust:
> 
> This was my first post here :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your bfp was most memorable for me essie! u kept thinking all your bfp's were evaps and all the tests were broken, even though AF was like 2 wks late! :haha: we finally convinved you to take a digi before you accepted being preggy. fun times! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was in McDonalds using the wifi when I saw Essie's BFP. Essie we don't know much about your actual pregnancy because you disappeared, only to return near your due date. How was it? Did it all go ok?!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It was because i moved house and lost my internet, then broke my laptop :dohh: But once I got it all sort I came back! I was gutted to miss so much of the thread, because everyone was so close when i finally managed to get back and I was like a new person. There are still things that I have no idea what people are talking about.
> 
> My pregnancy was okay. I had bleeding in the beginning at about 7 weeks but had a scan and it was all okay. Started getting hip pain at about 16 weeks and ended up with crutches by 20 weeks but apart from that all was okay (til my BP issues at the end, but i was here by then). My iron was low too, I think that was about it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well if you miss just a day it's hard to catch up so a few months would be impossible!!! Ouch the crutches sound like they were no fun:nope: I'm glad you did come back:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

no no no, 16 and pregnant is starting NOW


----------



## HollyMonkey

Already had my bath :smug: 

That dress I wear ALL THE TIME but the sequins are only the lining, it has a black sheath over it, so it shimmers more subtly. It's a TopShop one that I got in a charity shop for a quid when I was 18 and I still wear it all the time!! With a little pink diamond choker I have :thumbup: It's my fave party dress :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

oooh it's KAYLA the anorexic which is why it's an extra-long episode


----------



## kit_cat

B - Beautiful bumpage....it took me bloomin' ages to look as beautifully pregnant as you do now! Just lovely :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> no no no, 16 and pregnant is starting NOW

what the feck!!!!!!!!!!!! it best record !


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is my dress really, it's lovely on because really simple and figure hugging. I don't know why I'm waffling on about my dress. This morning it was Pass the Pigs, this evening charity shop dresses:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

love the bump B x


----------



## mummyApril

i want a warm bath now too


----------



## HollyMonkey

It shimmers and twinkles under lights too :thumbup: I have a headache, anyone want it?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It shimmers and twinkles under lights too :thumbup: I have a headache, anyone want it?

Ooo yes please..I've always wanted one :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Well I must bid you all good eve as I'm knackered. The little minx had me up several times in the night last night. Hope it's better tonight.

Manana my lovelies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

I've been unpacking all the boxes of baby stuff that I had in storage since my last mc. I'm sick of looking like we're about to move house so I'm packing it into cupboards. Anyway, I asked my maid to clear a cupboard in the kitchen (took her since Monday to do this because she kept adding new stuff into the cupboard :dohh:). Anyway, today I gave her a box with my breast pump, 10small Avent bottles, 10 larger Avent bottles, and a couple of Nuk, Pigeon and Mam sample bottles. I just went to take out my spare Avent breast pump (I have wonderful reps) and some Nuk bottles to give to a friend and there are now 9 big bottles and 9 small bottles :growlmad:

This on top of my make up: Every morning I have to sharpen my eyeliner because somehow during the day it goes blunt. Today I used my highlighter and got a black streak across my cheek - like someone had used it on their eyes after applying eyeliner. That someone can only be my maid because I am home when the kids are home and this happened when I was out. So gross! :growlmad:

She has only been with me for 4 months so I would think she would still be in the 'try to impress the new boss' phase but clearly not. I had a talk with her last week about using logic and how this is important once there is a baby to look after and she swears she wants the job and will try harder.....somehow I think not


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> B - Beautiful bumpage....it took me bloomin' ages to look as beautifully pregnant as you do now! Just lovely :flower:

Aww thanks:hugs: I just hope there's something inside it though!! I do worry about my 12 weeks scan so :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

I love your bump B :cloud9:

And the sequins were a much appreciated touch :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I've been unpacking all the boxes of baby stuff that I had in storage since my last mc. I'm sick of looking like we're about to move house so I'm packing it into cupboards. Anyway, I asked my maid to clear a cupboard in the kitchen (took her since Monday to do this because she kept adding new stuff into the cupboard :dohh:). Anyway, today I gave her a box with my breast pump, 10small Avent bottles, 10 larger Avent bottles, and a couple of Nuk, Pigeon and Mam sample bottles. I just went to take out my spare Avent breast pump (I have wonderful reps) and some Nuk bottles to give to a friend and there are now 9 big bottles and 9 small bottles :growlmad:
> 
> This on top of my make up: Every morning I have to sharpen my eyeliner because somehow during the day it goes blunt. Today I used my highlighter and got a black streak across my cheek - like someone had used it on their eyes after applying eyeliner. That someone can only be my maid because I am home when the kids are home and this happened when I was out. So gross! :growlmad:
> 
> She has only been with me for 4 months so I would think she would still be in the 'try to impress the new boss' phase but clearly not. I had a talk with her last week about using logic and how this is important once there is a baby to look after and she swears she wants the job and will try harder.....somehow I think not

Ugh Trin that is not on. I hope she cleans up her act!


----------



## Essie

night night Kit, hope Cara has a better night tonight :kiss:


----------



## addie25

What did you girls use for stretch marks? I am just realizing I am going to get very big I should prob start using it now :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm getting BH's. Not fantastically pleasant but only after I've been doing stuff that I maybe shouldn't....like moving boxes and unpacking loads of stuff


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It shimmers and twinkles under lights too :thumbup: I have a headache, anyone want it?
> 
> Ooo yes please..I've always wanted one :wacko:Click to expand...

Free of charge too- and you can keep it as long as you want, I don't need it back:thumbup:

Nighty night Kitty Cat xxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I've been unpacking all the boxes of baby stuff that I had in storage since my last mc. I'm sick of looking like we're about to move house so I'm packing it into cupboards. Anyway, I asked my maid to clear a cupboard in the kitchen (took her since Monday to do this because she kept adding new stuff into the cupboard :dohh:). Anyway, today I gave her a box with my breast pump, 10small Avent bottles, 10 larger Avent bottles, and a couple of Nuk, Pigeon and Mam sample bottles. I just went to take out my spare Avent breast pump (I have wonderful reps) and some Nuk bottles to give to a friend and there are now 9 big bottles and 9 small bottles :growlmad:
> 
> This on top of my make up: Every morning I have to sharpen my eyeliner because somehow during the day it goes blunt. Today I used my highlighter and got a black streak across my cheek - like someone had used it on their eyes after applying eyeliner. That someone can only be my maid because I am home when the kids are home and this happened when I was out. So gross! :growlmad:
> 
> She has only been with me for 4 months so I would think she would still be in the 'try to impress the new boss' phase but clearly not. I had a talk with her last week about using logic and how this is important once there is a baby to look after and she swears she wants the job and will try harder.....somehow I think not
> 
> Ugh Trin that is not on. I hope she cleans up her act!Click to expand...

I'll have to confront her tomorrow and I know what she'll say "I don't even have a baby"...her friend does...She always just denies stuff - like a reflex action. Like when I told her we had had a fraudulent debit order on our bank account so I would pay her in the afternoon not the morning she said "I don't even know your bank accounts" :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm also going to bed - with my sack of wheat on my back, B :haha:

Chat tomorrow
Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Pink sequin dress!!!
> 
> View attachment 279249
> View attachment 279250
> 
> 
> 
> And my grey joggers for tradition:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 279251

:rofl: it does look like a nice toned bum!! i had to contain my excitement/amusement b/c i didn't want my boss to walk by and see me smiling from ear to ear at the computer (probably think i'm looking at porn or something :dohh:) I can't believe u found sequins!! a woman of your word you r! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> What did you girls use for stretch marks? I am just realizing I am going to get very big I should prob start using it now :thumbup:

I used Bio Oil last time and it was fab and have been using it since my BFP this time too:thumbup: You will be VERY BIG with twins!! Wow!!


----------



## Essie

Addie I used BioOil, I don't know if you get that in the states though? That and cocoa butter :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> oooh it's KAYLA the anorexic which is why it's an extra-long episode

her mom was a real b-word! :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pink sequin dress!!!
> 
> View attachment 279249
> View attachment 279250
> 
> 
> 
> And my grey joggers for tradition:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 279251
> 
> 
> rofl: it does look like a nice toned bum!! i had to contain my excitement/amusement b/c i didn't want my boss to walk by and see me smiling from ear to ear at the computer (probably think i'm looking at porn or something :dohh:) I can't believe u found sequins!! a woman of your word you r! :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: Bump porn!

I found myself hiding the dress and camera from DH in case he thought I was doing something sordid!:haha: Well I just remembered that dress having a flashy lining the other day, so dug it out for the show:thumbup: It was deffo time to inject some glamour into my pot pics, but if I were to try to explain that to dh he might not quite get it :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies I will try. I hope my bump is as lovely as yours by 10 weeks B .:flower:


----------



## Essie

I've just been looking the childminder we're seeing on friday on the web (her Ofsted report, her facebook page..) I already have a negative feeling about her :nope: DH says I shouldn't judge before meeting her.


----------



## Essie

I must say goodnight and go and feed my munchkin and settle her to bed. Have a good night ladies :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too bed :sleep:

Sleep tight all xxxxx 

Trin- naughty maid, not nice

Hayley- stay here, me nuv you

xxxxx:kiss:

Munkie tired zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## addie25

Oh no I googled:dohh: Is this true.

Insomnia "You must address it, whatever the cause, however; unchecked, it can contribute to the development of numerous other issues such as gestational diabetes and breathing problems"


----------



## addie25

It also says sex is a great way to help solve insomnia problems but I am 2 scared to have sex with 2 babies in there at this early stage :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Thanks ladies I will try. I hope my bump is as lovely as yours by 10 weeks B .:flower:

You'll have a GORGEOUS bump Addie :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> I've just been looking the childminder we're seeing on friday on the web (her Ofsted report, her facebook page..) I already have a negative feeling about her :nope: DH says I shouldn't judge before meeting her.

Mother knows best if you do not get a good feeling from her don't use her.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> I've just been looking the childminder we're seeing on friday on the web (her Ofsted report, her facebook page..) I already have a negative feeling about her :nope: DH says I shouldn't judge before meeting her.

i say give her a shot, but go with your gut


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pink sequin dress!!!
> 
> View attachment 279249
> View attachment 279250
> 
> 
> 
> And my grey joggers for tradition:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 279251
> 
> 
> rofl: it does look like a nice toned bum!! i had to contain my excitement/amusement b/c i didn't want my boss to walk by and see me smiling from ear to ear at the computer (probably think i'm looking at porn or something :dohh:) I can't believe u found sequins!! a woman of your word you r! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Bump porn!
> 
> I found myself hiding the dress and camera from DH in case he thought I was doing something sordid!:haha: Well I just remembered that dress having a flashy lining the other day, so dug it out for the show:thumbup: It was deffo time to inject some glamour into my pot pics, but if I were to try to explain that to dh he might not quite get it :wacko:Click to expand...

very nice! i enjoyed that one. i forgot to say, fabbo bump per usual. had to look at the joggers for proper reference.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I will try. I hope my bump is as lovely as yours by 10 weeks B .:flower:
> 
> You'll have a GORGEOUS bump Addie :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't wait!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Good night ladies, sleep tight! :wave:


----------



## addie25

Am I allowed to hold my cat? Is it just I can't change her litter?


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm not an expert, but i think u r fine with just holding kitty


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. What happened to bnb??? I have like 20 pages to catch up on and this layout is... What???


----------



## addie25

I just texted DH and said "Ok just read some cures for insomnia. Tonight I will take a hot shower, we will meditate and then have some hot tea. After this I will get into bed and you will rub my feet :) " LOL my DH is such a great HUBBY!! He just does what I need :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i didnt use any stretch mark cream and i got a stretch mark my first one with my last pregnancy lol! you can hold your cat but dnt clean out litter x


----------



## mummyApril

just getting in a nice bath :)


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Omg. What happened to bnb??? I have like 20 pages to catch up on and this layout is... What???

I know they changed it again. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

My cleaning lady heard me speak about a loss and then asked me if I was going to try for a baby a couple months ago. Mind you she sees all my needles so she put 2 and 2 together with IVF thank god and didn't think drug addict. She told me her friend did it had twins she is avery nice lady and likes to chat. Today she asked how it went and then she goes "So glad it worked and you are pregnant with twins, I think about you a lot" Is it odd that she said she thinks about me a lot. She is a middle age woman and I think she is just a really kind lady or am I wrong and is that odd?


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> My cleaning lady heard me speak about a loss and then asked me if I was going to try for a baby a couple months ago. Mind you she sees all my needles so she put 2 and 2 together with IVF thank god and didn't think drug addict. She told me her friend did it had twins she is avery nice lady and likes to chat. Today she asked how it went and then she goes "So glad it worked and you are pregnant with twins, I think about you a lot" Is it odd that she said she thinks about me a lot. She is a middle age woman and I think she is just a really kind lady or am I wrong and is that odd?

Id say she is probably just a kind lady who is happy for you :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

My BnB on my iPhone looks awful. I cant thank posts or anything :nope:


----------



## addie25

Thats what I thought. At first I was like huh u think about me a lot. But then I was like oh she so kind to be wishing good things for me.


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> just getting in a nice bath :)

Sounds lovely.


----------



## addie25

YAY just ordered PIZZA so I do not have to go out to get dinner. DH is not going to be home till 9 and I do not feel like cooking.


----------



## addie25

I got a pregnancy pillow and I can not think of a good name for it. What do you think?


----------



## mummyApril

am off to watch bed in telly! enjoy your pizza Addie night everyone x


----------



## addie25

Sleep well.

Poo I just read if you have insomnia you should not watch TV in bed. I love to watch TV in bed but I guess I will have to stop that. I thought maybe going to the beach house for a couple days this weekend would change locations and maybe get me sleeping but my brother is having a party sunday for the family so we can't go. Hopefully this issue is resolved by Sunday anyway.


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'll have to think of a good one. :-k i was going to say paulie pillow, but that's too jersey shore-ish :haha:


----------



## addie25

haha jersey shore name!!


----------



## Mollykins

Ever have those moments where you feel completely defeated?


----------



## addie25

Yes. Whats going on? Everything ok?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Ever have those moments where you feel completely defeated?

more often than i care to recall. What's wrong dear? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I hope to not be jinxing myself... But the doctor came in to talk with us this afternoon and said so long as Rhyko continues to do well he gets to come home on FRIDAY!!!

I'm not telling anyone but you girls because if anything changes... But I'm hopeful all will go well!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> I hope to not be jinxing myself... But the doctor came in to talk with us this afternoon and said so long as Rhyko continues to do well he gets to come home on FRIDAY!!!
> 
> I'm not telling anyone but you girls because if anything changes... But I'm hopeful all will go well!!

:wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo: Now it is I who is keeping a million Fx'ed tightly for you!!! [-o&lt; TGIF will take on a whole new meaning. I must contain myself.... cautiously optimistic is the name of the game. :hugs: just one more. :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*Moooooollyyyyyy!!* hope u r okay dear :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Luna that's great news, I will keep everything crossed for you. So in just 2 days you could be cuddling your little man in your own home :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Luna that's great news, I will keep everything crossed for you. So in just 2 days you could be cuddling your little man in your own home :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

EXCELLENT Rhyko news!!! Congrats Mama, everything crossed for you. Now, tidy that nursery!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I hope to not be jinxing myself... But the doctor came in to talk with us this afternoon and said so long as Rhyko continues to do well he gets to come home on FRIDAY!!!
> 
> I'm not telling anyone but you girls because if anything changes... But I'm hopeful all will go well!!

Youpeeee!!:yipee: Home sweet home baby!! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

I've woken up really wanting to go to Amsterdam for the weekend, I used to go to Antwerp alot at the weekend to visit my dad when he worked there but now he's back in the UK I don't go :shrug: And the train I took went to Amsterdam but I always got off before so have never actually been to Amsterdam :dohh: Might run it by DH, really fancy some new museums and architecture:-k Next birthday:thumbup: With Holly and hopefully an ickle wormling, that would be perfect.

Anyway, cool and grey and damp here and I nuv it, I can smell the mushrooms sprouting in the forest and hear the crunching of acorns in the wild boars mouths:cloud9: Ah 'tis indeed my favouritest season Autumn:cloud9:

Do you all have lovely things on the agendas of your souls today?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Am I allowed to hold my cat? Is it just I can't change her litter?

My obgyn, who is a scare mongering bitch, told me I musn't go near my 2 cats. :shock: But I have to touch the kitten 400 times a day to get her off things she's not allowed to be on, and she likes sleeping on my pillow so I spend half the night chucking her to dh's side:wacko: I avoid big long cuddles but I can't avoid touching them entirely:shrug: The big thing though is to wash all veggies really well, anything that's been in contact with the earth, and to wash your hands really well after touching raw meat (which I'm sure you do anyway!) and don't eat any rare cooked beef:thumbup: Lots of French ladies have natural toxo immunisation not because they handle cats alot but because they eat raw beef alot:haha: English bods like myself though tend not to be protected and need the pesky blood test every 3 weeks:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Mango Day Trin!!!

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQQ6h_d18ZoosS9a8WnMB7Uxb1PJsmEKOl6Ay06_VU-HYq2WmL7

https://i43.tower.com/images/mm100840470/monkey-mango-stories-my-granny-eknath-easwaran-hardcover-cover-art.jpg

https://www.andrewilliamsphotography.net/userimages/RAW0122-Mango-sweet-monkey.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Laters dudes xxxxx

https://www.mangobooks.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Turtles-day-card-2-copy-229x300.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Ahhhhh ! My phone has gone strange !!

Anyhow - I could brag that I only got up once in the night but that would be a small lie but she went nearly 4 hours between !!! Yipppeeee 

Luna - lovely news .... I have my fingers crossed for you ! He is nearly home my love. 

Monkey - that bump is IMPRESSIVE !!! 

Sorry addie about the not sleeping ... I am sure it's just short term x 

Essie - sometimes us girlies have to go with our feelings and if you are not 100% then That's that ! But hey you may change you're mind x 

Kit - I do not want to jinx it but Lauren is not really vommy... Sorry u had a bad night x 

Great symptoms newbs 
Big hugs moll - hope everything is ok xxx 

Morning all x


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

Today shall be a shopping and preparation day for my SIL, BIL and their 3 children arriving tomorrow! They are staying 2 nights with us and I will get another chance to cuddle my new niece (the one born on the same day as Cara):cloud9: She's sooo cute and interestingly (to me anyway) is the fact that Cara was 2 weeks late officially and Eva was 2-3 weeks early. When you put them side by side, Cara looks and behaves like a baby 4 weeks older than Eva! Being born on the same day matters not! Eva is still an ickle sausage who sleeps mostly and doesn't move that much yet.

Anyway...

Luna! Fab news my lovely, I have everything crossed that the doc is spot on and tomorrow is THE DAY!! :happydance:

Crunchie...glad Lauren isn't vommy...she's like the only turtle babe so far who doesn't do this in a big way I think! Had a much better night with Cara last night thanks :thumbup: And YAY for Lauren sleeping a little longer :happydance:

Molly..you ok m'love? Having some trouble with Leo while OH is away? Must be hard :kiss:

Essie..you have nothing to lose by checking the child minder out I suppose and it might give you ideas of what else you want to know if your search does continue.

Happy Thursdays all..must go and see to Cara..she's just vommed on the playmat :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

*tHE WORST NIGHTMARE I EVER HAD*

Just woke up from the most horrendous nightmare iv ever had it seemed to go on forever.

Heres what happened: it was 3.30am my waters broke,dh was on the phone to ambulance as he was on the phone i gave birth to a beautiful chubby baby boy who had dark curly hair and deep blue eyes.i rubbed his back until he cried. i then wrapped him up and breast fed him until ambulance arrived.

parademic come in and saw everything was fine and told us to pop in hospital a lil later as me and baby were fine-they went.

me and dh sat on the bed and unwrapped him i noticed he had some major disfigurement in his arms but i still thought he was beautiful.the dr come out and said he wouldnt be able to lead a normal life and he had some bowel problems but the baby seemed to know exactly what was going on.
i said his my baby and i love him.

my mum arrived at the house,and i went out for a walk for a breather as i was lil upset.i come back frantically looking for my baby my mum said he is in a better place,she asked the dr to give him an injection to kill him as she said he would ruin my life.

i screamed and screamed and threw up.my mum kept saying its for the best.some family come around and everyone seem to be sideing with her.

everytime i tried to ring someone the numbers would come up differently.
i said some awful things to my mum whoch she deserved.

mick come to pick me up and seemed really upset but not that angry.

all of my friends that had babys were making jokes and comments about how funny the situation was.

i then went to dr and they said id never be able to have a healthy child.i remember all the saggy skin and stretchmarks and no baby:cry:

i then went back to the nursery in my house where i slit my throat and laid there until i passed away. thats when i woke up :shock:


it was so vivid i feel a lil distrubed by it :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

Claire - I think nightmares are quite common in late pregnancy - I had an awful dream last night which was that i could not find Lauren - no one would help me look for her as they all said I was a bad mum !!
It ended up me waiting to be shot by an intruder in the house ! It stayed with me for quite a few days .... So so vivid !!!

Big hugs hun xxxx it's horrible i know


----------



## Essie

What an awful dream Clare. Pregnancy is supposed to cause really vivid (and sometimes nasty) dreams, I think more towards the end as well. I hope you aren't too shaken by it :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Clare, that was the most horrible nightmare :cry:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

Where are my tickers??? :brat:


----------



## emandi

They are back :happydance:.
I want old BandB back! 
:loopy:


----------



## firstbaby25

WTF is going on - I could live with the other nights changes - I hate this, last night I was looking for my first post as you all did and couldn't find it then this morning I carried on - you can only go back one page and it makes catching up impossible... :sad2: 

Off to try and catch up. How do you post advanced? SIGH.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hissy: she does my head in!

she seems to be constantly shouting at me down the phone!:growlmad:

i dont want ANYONE over until at least wk after LO is born.shes already booked a weekend up here on 31st:dohh: i told her if LO is born b4 then id give her the money bk for the trsin ticket!


also i said id call her when lo arrives and wer all healthy!she wants a frickin running commentry- i said no. she keeps saying im not normal!wtf!!!!


hrmmmmmmmmmm............theres a link in my dream!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry I have not been on. I went to breakfast with my friend and during breakfast I just felt horrible bc of not sleeping. I came home and rested on the couch (not sleeping) and now cleaning service is coming so. My doctor said nothing I can do except drink tea be4 bed or hot milk and try yoga or meditation. He basically thinks I am a type A personality who is just not sleeping bc I am stressed. Well I am a type A personality but I do not sit in bed at night and say STAY AWAY AND THINK ABOUT THINGS THAT STRESS YOU!! I lay in bed with no thoughts trying to sleep. Maybe I am stressed without realizing it because I just want to hear babies are ok but I am not preventing myself from sleeping. I WANT TO SLEEP. I am going to go read back now at what I missed.

This is what happened to me, I'm type A - though there isn't as much stock in that here I know I'm type A from psychology. I wasn't aware I was stressed I just couldn't sleep I almost laughed when they diagnosed anxiety. A bit like 'moi?' :shock:. Has he recommended caffeine free tea? And also I keep saying but Trin really rates rescue remedy and they do a night time relax version... It must be worth a go...


----------



## emandi

Lovely bump Bethany :thumbup:. I might upload some pics this weekend.
Only if you, turtles, want to see ...:shrug:

Luna, hope you can take Rhyko home on Friday. All looking promising.:hugs:

Kit, enjoy your family visit :flower:.

Sarachka and Bethany, when is your scan due?

Molly, hope you are ok :hugs:

Jaynie, sorry about the job :awww:.

Crunchie, Lissy, Cassie, Ginge, Trin, Clare, Essie, April, Addie, Hayley :hi:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> oooh it's KAYLA the anorexic which is why it's an extra-long episode

I'll have to check that it doesn't change minion Sunday because I have it set to record - does anyone know, it should just get on and record it shouldn't it? And on Monday when Adam goes to work I shall be able to watch it?


----------



## emandi

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hissy: she does my head in!
> 
> she seems to be constantly shouting at me down the phone!:growlmad:
> 
> i dont want ANYONE over until at least wk after LO is born.shes already booked a weekend up here on 31st:dohh: i told her if LO is born b4 then id give her the money bk for the trsin ticket!
> 
> 
> also i said id call her when lo arrives and wer all healthy!she wants a frickin running commentry- i said no. she keeps saying im not normal!wtf!!!!
> 
> 
> hrmmmmmmmmmm............theres a link in my dream!

Clare, I'm sorry your mum is being so insensitive. I do understand how you feel! My sister and my mum wanted to come and stay after Emily was born and I refused it. No regrets. 
Hope she calms down.
:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Those turtles browsing on their phones and finding a stupid layout, if you scroll right to the bottom there is an option to view it as the desktop version :thumbup: Then you should be able to browse normally.


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hissy: she does my head in!
> 
> she seems to be constantly shouting at me down the phone!:growlmad:
> 
> i dont want ANYONE over until at least wk after LO is born.shes already booked a weekend up here on 31st:dohh: i told her if LO is born b4 then id give her the money bk for the trsin ticket!
> 
> 
> also i said id call her when lo arrives and wer all healthy!she wants a frickin running commentry- i said no. she keeps saying im not normal!wtf!!!!
> 
> 
> hrmmmmmmmmmm............theres a link in my dream!

Definitely a link in your dream! Hope your mum lets you have the time you want together before being overrun with visitors :hugs:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oooh it's KAYLA the anorexic which is why it's an extra-long episode
> 
> I'll have to check that it doesn't change minion Sunday because I have it set to record - does anyone know, it should just get on and record it shouldn't it? And on Monday when Adam goes to work I shall be able to watch it?Click to expand...

I think it should, but i put the programme on before as well just in case. Haven't checked my recording yet but I hope it's all there.


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> Those turtles browsing on their phones and finding a stupid layout, if you scroll right to the bottom there is an option to view it as the desktop version :thumbup: Then you should be able to browse normally.

Thanks Essie :flower:, I was just gona say that :winkwink:.
Jaynie the same applies for ipad.


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> My BnB on my iPhone looks awful. I cant thank posts or anything :nope:

It's the same on my iPad but I've just found an icon/button at the bottom called 'desktop view' so I suspect that will change it I'll try it in a minute and see!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> I hope to not be jinxing myself... But the doctor came in to talk with us this afternoon and said so long as Rhyko continues to do well he gets to come home on FRIDAY!!!
> 
> I'm not telling anyone but you girls because if anything changes... But I'm hopeful all will go well!!

I will keep my fingers crossed that is such a good news he's doing so well huh? I'm almost proud of the little man :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :coffee:
> 
> I've woken up really wanting to go to Amsterdam for the weekend, I used to go to Antwerp alot at the weekend to visit my dad when he worked there but now he's back in the UK I don't go :shrug: And the train I took went to Amsterdam but I always got off before so have never actually been to Amsterdam :dohh: Might run it by DH, really fancy some new museums and architecture:-k Next birthday:thumbup: With Holly and hopefully an ickle wormling, that would be perfect.
> 
> Anyway, cool and grey and damp here and I nuv it, I can smell the mushrooms sprouting in the forest and hear the crunching of acorns in the wild boars mouths:cloud9: Ah 'tis indeed my favouritest season Autumn:cloud9:
> 
> Do you all have lovely things on the agendas of your souls today?:flower:

Adam woke up with this same desire - we obviously loved it and he was like a kid in a sweet shop. But the architecture there and the canals and stuff it's such a cliche to think of the weed when you think of the dam. The museums, walks round canals, very strange respect of sex and women, it's nuvley and you for one would love it, I'm sure of it. Rembrandt museum is awesome.


----------



## mummyApril

James 1 injections 0
 



Attached Files:







IMG01720-20111013-0812.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

Clare that is an awful dream! i hate the vivid pregnancy nightmares!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie when i clicked desktop view it just took me to the home page :(


----------



## mummyApril

*YAY LUNA!!!! all my fingers and toes are crossed x*


----------



## mummyApril

B i am loving the autumn too! its grey and dull here too but not too cold just right! i dont think i want to tempt to put my washing out though as it looks as if its going to rain!
i have got loadssss to do today! change beds, hoover mattresses, steam mattresses tidy up, dust hoover bedrooms, hoover hallway, clean bathroom, clean kitchen, tidy living room dust and wash floors! and then tonight i will put the washing away if i have the energy! misssions i bet i dont get it all done now i have a baby haha


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Emandi, Jaynie and Essie how are you all? xx


----------



## mummyApril

hmmm shall i get a full fringe? or side? iv never had a full fringe before!


----------



## mummyApril

i was thinking this but i dont know if it will look right on me
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

I got it back April it does take you to home page but when you navigate to the turtle thread - it's all normal! April, that's an awful lot in one day. With me having to search for jobs, I have to write to do lists: Hoover hall, stairs and landing, change beds, finish procurement job application, go to town and see about my street caution and meet a recruitment consultant and then come home and make tea. I'm ok I hate not working gets me down :( and catching up has taken nearly 2 hours!


----------



## mummyApril

2 hours! blimey! im sorry you feel down :hugs: 
it is a lot but i need to do it if i had time id get into every corner of every room i was sittin in the bath last night and noticed a cobweb! which i will not leave for halloween lol!


----------



## firstbaby25

I missed emandi - I'd love a bump pic though :) for sure! 

Clare what an awful dream. I feel for you with pushy mother but aren't they all like that. When Erin was born and I was there she wanted a running commentary. I don't know if she will be like that with mine. The main problem I have is that my sister wants me to return the birthing partner 'favour' and I don't want to I'm happy just me and Adam. We started it so we can finish it... 

I need to get stuff done now, friends has gone off and that's the signal... I found out yesterday that I have to do 2 exams for college :shock: that's what I have missed! Sigh. So I am VERY busy despite not working!


----------



## firstbaby25

April I am a fan of the full fringe I'm currently growing one out so I can start again :haha: because they trim it, they trimmed in to more and more and it ended up massive! I have too much to do that I can't organise it I am overwhelmed shall we say?! 

:hi: kit how are you today and little miss?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :coffee:
> 
> I've woken up really wanting to go to Amsterdam for the weekend, I used to go to Antwerp alot at the weekend to visit my dad when he worked there but now he's back in the UK I don't go :shrug: And the train I took went to Amsterdam but I always got off before so have never actually been to Amsterdam :dohh: Might run it by DH, really fancy some new museums and architecture:-k Next birthday:thumbup: With Holly and hopefully an ickle wormling, that would be perfect.
> 
> Anyway, cool and grey and damp here and I nuv it, I can smell the mushrooms sprouting in the forest and hear the crunching of acorns in the wild boars mouths:cloud9: Ah 'tis indeed my favouritest season Autumn:cloud9:
> 
> Do you all have lovely things on the agendas of your souls today?:flower:
> 
> Adam woke up with this same desire - we obviously loved it and he was like a kid in a sweet shop. But the architecture there and the canals and stuff it's such a cliche to think of the weed when you think of the dam. The museums, walks round canals, very strange respect of sex and women, it's nuvley and you for one would love it, I'm sure of it. Rembrandt museum is awesome.Click to expand...

I really really really want to go to the Rembrandt museum. In Antwerp I went to Ruben's house alot which was great too :thumbup: DH sent me a text saying he'd love to go for my next birthday when we have 2 "boubouilles" :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> April I am a fan of the full fringe I'm currently growing one out so I can start again :haha: because they trim it, they trimmed in to more and more and it ended up massive! I have too much to do that I can't organise it I am overwhelmed shall we say?!
> 
> :hi: kit how are you today and little miss?

Hiya Jaynie :wave:

We are great thanks..just getting ready to go shopping - wanna come? Hope your spirits are a bit lifted today :hugs:

April..If you've had a side fringe then why not try a full one? I just got a side one cut in after about 10 years without any fringe!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Emandi :hi:

I never get to chat to you any more m'love...you're very elusive and sometimes I'm very absent :blush: Have you had a gender scan? How are you finding this pregnancy? I hope you and the beautiful Emily are doing well. How is the job also?

:hugs:


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> I missed emandi - I'd love a bump pic though :) for sure!
> 
> Clare what an awful dream. I feel for you with pushy mother but aren't they all like that. When Erin was born and I was there she wanted a running commentary. I don't know if she will be like that with mine. The main problem I have is that my sister wants me to return the birthing partner 'favour' and I don't want to I'm happy just me and Adam. We started it so we can finish it...
> 
> I need to get stuff done now, friends has gone off and that's the signal... I found out yesterday that I have to do 2 exams for college :shock: that's what I have missed! Sigh. So I am VERY busy despite not working!


Thank you Jaynie :kiss: for missing me :flower:. Still can't believe you lost your job :nope:. Sorry my dear. How is your new house? 
Hoping to have some more time soon, my maternity leave is just around the corner :happydance:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> B i am loving the autumn too! its grey and dull here too but not too cold just right! i dont think i want to tempt to put my washing out though as it looks as if its going to rain!
> i have got loadssss to do today! change beds, hoover mattresses, steam mattresses tidy up, dust hoover bedrooms, hoover hallway, clean bathroom, clean kitchen, tidy living room dust and wash floors! and then tonight i will put the washing away if i have the energy! misssions i bet i dont get it all done now i have a baby haha

Hey I have housework overload today too!! Made a small dent in the laundry this morning and it crossed my mind I don't think I'll be using washable nappies next time since between DH's and the boy's and Holly's and my own clothes I think I might not fancy washing nappies as well!:wacko: Mind you I won't be steaming and hoovering the mattresses like you, just changing the sheets is a big enough accomplishment for me:haha: And god knows how you steam a mattress anyway?:shrug: I am steaming spinach and mushrooms for my creamy turkey healthy lunch though :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare - hideous dream my love...try to forget about it :hugs: 

I was quite fortunate that my mum and other relatives/friends left us alone for a good few weeks before they descended but if you don't want any visitors right away you are perfectly within your rights to say so. It's a tough time when baby first comes home, you need time to find your feet and bond as a family..make sure you get it :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hi Emandi :hi:
> 
> I never get to chat to you any more m'love...you're very elusive and sometimes I'm very absent :blush: Have you had a gender scan? How are you finding this pregnancy? I hope you and the beautiful Emily are doing well. How is the job also?
> 
> :hugs:

Emandi's having a BOY!!!!!!:happydance:

Helloooo Emandi :hi: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emandi :hi:
> 
> I never get to chat to you any more m'love...you're very elusive and sometimes I'm very absent :blush: Have you had a gender scan? How are you finding this pregnancy? I hope you and the beautiful Emily are doing well. How is the job also?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Emandi's having a BOY!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Helloooo Emandi :hi: :hugs:Click to expand...

:yipee: Congratulations!!!! :blue:

That's so lovely!! And I just saw Jaynie's post that you lost your job - so sorry :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Lovely bump Bethany :thumbup:. I might upload some pics this weekend.
> Only if you, turtles, want to see ...:shrug:
> 
> Luna, hope you can take Rhyko home on Friday. All looking promising.:hugs:
> 
> Kit, enjoy your family visit :flower:.
> 
> Sarachka and Bethany, when is your scan due?
> 
> Molly, hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie, sorry about the job :awww:.
> 
> Crunchie, Lissy, Cassie, Ginge, Trin, Clare, Essie, April, Addie, Hayley :hi:

My scan is a week today :argh: Wish I could just send DH along without me :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I get to pee on sticks again now, just my sugar and ketone ones but fun anyway!


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> Hi Emandi :hi:
> 
> I never get to chat to you any more m'love...you're very elusive and sometimes I'm very absent :blush: Have you had a gender scan? How are you finding this pregnancy? I hope you and the beautiful Emily are doing well. How is the job also?
> 
> :hugs:

Hello Kit(ty), yes I know, don't have much time these days.
You must have missed but I'm having a BOY :flower:. Took me a few days to recover from shock after finding out :haha:. Complete surprise! But a lovely one :flower:. I'm sooooo excited!!! 
Pregnancy is going well, feeling huge already. Job is ok, can't wait to leave :haha:. Emily is good. She is very excited about baby coming :flower:.
It's all good :flower::flower::flower:.
Your sweet Cara is beautiful. Can you believe when my baby comes your Cara will be already over 6 months :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a scary dream Clare. My mum still talks about a nightmare she had when pregnant with her first, my sis, where she was in a mud slide! Hope it fades from memory soon :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emandi :hi:
> 
> I never get to chat to you any more m'love...you're very elusive and sometimes I'm very absent :blush: Have you had a gender scan? How are you finding this pregnancy? I hope you and the beautiful Emily are doing well. How is the job also?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Emandi's having a BOY!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Helloooo Emandi :hi: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: Congratulations!!!! :blue:
> 
> That's so lovely!! And I just saw Jaynie's post that you lost your job - so sorry :(Click to expand...

:saywhat: no one told me? I've been going there every day ....
:haha:

Kit that was Jaynie unfortunately.


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG it's going to be a shock when Holly goes to school and we have to be up and dressed in cute clothes (no school uniform here!) and at the school gates by 8.30am :wacko: I used to take the boys but when they got to about 10 yrs old the 'walking bus' was set up so I only had to do it once a week, and they're now big and get the train on their own so I've completety forgotten the school bit!! Holly's primary school is only about 10mins walk away but up a MASSIVELY steep hill -we are going to have strong legs, Holly et moi!!:bodyb:


----------



## emandi

:hi: Bethany, hurray for your scan and Bio oil I forgot to mention earlier. Loving it too.

April :hi:, lovely pictures of James, such a character he is :thumbup:.
Btw we are considering name James as well. Hope you don't mind :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi is back! I didn't miss you. Still can't believe it's a boy and you are a lucky mum of each :cloud9: 

Kit I'm ok just changed my beds (feels weird I have 2 beds) I'm gonna get the Hoover out next and risk doing 2 things in one day - Adam might start to expect it! Shopping sounds fun, I'm in to town later but Adam has my bank card so I won't be spending which is a shame because I could have posted some turtle mail - guess there's plenty of time for that now :D


----------



## Essie

Morning April. James looks happier today :) I think a fringe would look good on you, if you don't like it you can always clip it out the way, that's what i do!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh thanks emandi I still can't believe it neither :nope: because of the notice but the fact that my role has to be split between the people left and they will really struggle! Sighs... Ill hopefully find something soon enough. 

The new house is good, seem to be getting nowhere with it and we do something and find that something else needs doing :dohh: hopefully I'll have some time to do it over the next couple of weeks while I am looking. What is good is that I know a lot of neighbours. Just making a brew to take to my friends house for an hour. :smug: so I don't have to do the cleaning probably.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah fringes!! I've had every type going and at the moment am growing it out (it's at long side fringe stage) but will probably end up having it cut in again like usual! They can be high maintenance though, especially in damp weather


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right LO is down for snoozles, time for me to do my daily gentle sport, doctors orders. Exercise bike today :thumbup: 

Laters skaters xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Morning April. James looks happier today :) I think a fringe would look good on you, if you don't like it you can always clip it out the way, that's what i do!

I think it would look great too April. :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:dishes::laundry::iron::shower::hangwashing::mail::juggle:omg! :shock: nesting has gone overdrive and im half killing myself over here :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> April I am a fan of the full fringe I'm currently growing one out so I can start again :haha: because they trim it, they trimmed in to more and more and it ended up massive! I have too much to do that I can't organise it I am overwhelmed shall we say?!
> 
> :hi: kit how are you today and little miss?
> 
> Hiya Jaynie :wave:
> 
> We are great thanks..just getting ready to go shopping - wanna come? Hope your spirits are a bit lifted today :hugs:
> 
> April..If you've had a side fringe then why not try a full one? I just got a side one cut in after about 10 years without any fringe!!Click to expand...

yeah thats what i had but it grew out through pregnancy! im goin to try a full fringe i think! i know im goin to hate it haha but think it will look good red too


----------



## addie25

Good morning/afternoon! So last night I took a hot shower then DH gave me some warm milk in bed followed by a foot a back rub. I slept for 3 hours and 45 min then was up for over an hour but then went back to sleep for almost 5 hours yaya I think insomnia is getting better!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie thats NOT fair :hissy:

my dh doesnt do that for me :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> B i am loving the autumn too! its grey and dull here too but not too cold just right! i dont think i want to tempt to put my washing out though as it looks as if its going to rain!
> i have got loadssss to do today! change beds, hoover mattresses, steam mattresses tidy up, dust hoover bedrooms, hoover hallway, clean bathroom, clean kitchen, tidy living room dust and wash floors! and then tonight i will put the washing away if i have the energy! misssions i bet i dont get it all done now i have a baby haha
> 
> Hey I have housework overload today too!! Made a small dent in the laundry this morning and it crossed my mind I don't think I'll be using washable nappies next time since between DH's and the boy's and Holly's and my own clothes I think I might not fancy washing nappies as well!:wacko: Mind you I won't be steaming and hoovering the mattresses like you, just changing the sheets is a big enough accomplishment for me:haha: And god knows how you steam a mattress anyway?:shrug: I am steaming spinach and mushrooms for my creamy turkey healthy lunch though :munch:Click to expand...

well at the moment i use my iron haha its a good steam one, but i am definitely getting the x5 steam mop as i NEED it iv gone beyond wanting it now lol, im getting a new bed this month at some point so i will get a matress protector and wont have the urge to want to hoover or steam it as much lol 
so far today iv....had a nap :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> :hi: Bethany, hurray for your scan and Bio oil I forgot to mention earlier. Loving it too.
> 
> April :hi:, lovely pictures of James, such a character he is :thumbup:.
> Btw we are considering name James as well. Hope you don't mind :shrug:

of course i dont mind its a lovely name :) (only boy name i could decide on!) x


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Morning April. James looks happier today :) I think a fringe would look good on you, if you don't like it you can always clip it out the way, that's what i do!

yeah im going to go for it :D
James is back to his normal happy self which im sooo happy about was sad seeing him sad yesterday


----------



## babyhopes2010

on my mw notes it says 2/5 papable,if papable means feel that means babys 3/5 engaged? thats good sign i think :)


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I hope to not be jinxing myself... But the doctor came in to talk with us this afternoon and said so long as Rhyko continues to do well he gets to come home on FRIDAY!!!
> 
> I'm not telling anyone but you girls because if anything changes... But I'm hopeful all will go well!!

OMG THATS GREAT NEWS ALL MY FINGERS AND TOES ARE CROSSED FOR YOU!! 


firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Sorry I have not been on. I went to breakfast with my friend and during breakfast I just felt horrible bc of not sleeping. I came home and rested on the couch (not sleeping) and now cleaning service is coming so. My doctor said nothing I can do except drink tea be4 bed or hot milk and try yoga or meditation. He basically thinks I am a type A personality who is just not sleeping bc I am stressed. Well I am a type A personality but I do not sit in bed at night and say STAY AWAY AND THINK ABOUT THINGS THAT STRESS YOU!! I lay in bed with no thoughts trying to sleep. Maybe I am stressed without realizing it because I just want to hear babies are ok but I am not preventing myself from sleeping. I WANT TO SLEEP. I am going to go read back now at what I missed.
> 
> This is what happened to me, I'm type A - though there isn't as much stock in that here I know I'm type A from psychology. I wasn't aware I was stressed I just couldn't sleep I almost laughed when they diagnosed anxiety. A bit like 'moi?' :shock:. Has he recommended caffeine free tea? And also I keep saying but Trin really rates rescue remedy and they do a night time relax version... It must be worth a go...Click to expand...

It must be stress/hormone levels being so high. Last night was better so I will do the same thing again. Yes he did say caffeine free tea would be ok. Thanks for the suggestion :hugs:



mummyApril said:


> i was thinking this but i dont know if it will look right on me

I think that is a great look. You have the face to do it :thumbup:

Clare sorry about your mom. Try and ignore her behavior (I know it is hard to) not right for her to be stressing you.


----------



## TrinityMom

Just popping in between patients....next one will be a long one.

But I had to post this for B
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Clare - hideous dream my love...try to forget about it :hugs:
> 
> I was quite fortunate that my mum and other relatives/friends left us alone for a good few weeks before they descended but if you don't want any visitors right away you are perfectly within your rights to say so. It's a tough time when baby first comes home, you need time to find your feet and bond as a family..make sure you get it :kiss:

I think I am going to have to have people over with twins at first. We are getting a bed in the computer room for our parents to help at night for a couple weeks till they are on a schedule and things have calmed down. 2 is very hard at night I have heard (1 is hard at night) so some help will be needed. They wont over step I do not think and I will get my bonding time. 


HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emandi :hi:
> 
> I never get to chat to you any more m'love...you're very elusive and sometimes I'm very absent :blush: Have you had a gender scan? How are you finding this pregnancy? I hope you and the beautiful Emily are doing well. How is the job also?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Emandi's having a BOY!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Helloooo Emandi :hi: :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I knew this but yayayayayayayayay again how exciting!!!!!!!



babyhopes2010 said:


> addie thats NOT fair :hissy:
> 
> my dh doesnt do that for me :cry:

I pulled the TWIN card. I said "well if I am not happy they are not happy that is so sad I want them to be happy babies" He goes "I hope you tell them that I helped make them happy when you get bigger" ahahahahahahhahahaha he is so funny!!!!!!!!! He is a sweet guy he didn't like seeing me so tired and frustrated. Try telling your DH the baby needs it :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'M A MANGO!!!!
https://us.cdn3.123rf.com/168nwm/123rf/123rf0903/123rf090300130/4496937-baby-cartoon.jpghttps://www.babyfood101.com/m/i/mangoes.jpghttps://2.bp.blogspot.com/-j7YooFldunc/TbdT0fCfQbI/AAAAAAAAAGU/E5eITQv4_W8/s1600/Mango+Baby.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh my god Trin that's horrible! 

Turtle party - I have nil motivation!


----------



## addie25

YAYA FOR TRINS MANGO!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Just popping in between patients....next one will be a long one.
> 
> But I had to post this for B
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M&feature=youtu.be

:shock: Wowser! That happens alot round here with the boars though, a friend of mine had his leg broken by one running across his path! The only one I've had luckily was running alongside me and not perpendicular to me!!

Thanks Trin:thumbup: Still makes me want to go cycling nonetheless!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> B i am loving the autumn too! its grey and dull here too but not too cold just right! i dont think i want to tempt to put my washing out though as it looks as if its going to rain!
> i have got loadssss to do today! change beds, hoover mattresses, steam mattresses tidy up, dust hoover bedrooms, hoover hallway, clean bathroom, clean kitchen, tidy living room dust and wash floors! and then tonight i will put the washing away if i have the energy! misssions i bet i dont get it all done now i have a baby haha
> 
> Hey I have housework overload today too!! Made a small dent in the laundry this morning and it crossed my mind I don't think I'll be using washable nappies next time since between DH's and the boy's and Holly's and my own clothes I think I might not fancy washing nappies as well!:wacko: Mind you I won't be steaming and hoovering the mattresses like you, just changing the sheets is a big enough accomplishment for me:haha: And god knows how you steam a mattress anyway?:shrug: I am steaming spinach and mushrooms for my creamy turkey healthy lunch though :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> well at the moment i use my iron haha its a good steam one, but i am definitely getting the x5 steam mop as i NEED it iv gone beyond wanting it now lol, im getting a new bed this month at some point so i will get a matress protector and wont have the urge to want to hoover or steam it as much lol
> so far today iv....had a nap :haha:Click to expand...

I saw that mop!! On TV!!! It was on a random daytime slot and I'm sure it's the one you were talking about! It does look rather cool actually, I quite want one:blush:

I forgot the red aspect of your hair change, a fringe will look WELL FUNKY with the red:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I feel like I am going to get fat. (not my belly my belly will be big and lovely not fat) but the rest of me because of how often I need to eat. I just ate an hour ago and I am hungry again :dohh:

What kinds of healthy snacks do you think I can buy so I do not become a fat blob.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I'm glad you slept better :hugs: And you're right about probably needing a bit of extra help with twinnies! Have you had nothing from France in the post? I posted you something the same day as Luna and she got hers ages ago, I hope it hasn't got lost :cry:


----------



## addie25

I haven't gotten anything yet :shrug: I will keep an eye out for it. Is it a package or a letter?


----------



## addie25

Sometimes it takes over a week or more to get here so I am sure it is not lost :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I feel like I am going to get fat. (not my belly my belly will be big and lovely not fat) but the rest of me because of how often I need to eat. I just ate an hour ago and I am hungry again :dohh:
> 
> What kinds of healthy snacks do you think I can buy so I do not become a fat blob.

Avoid greasy things and refined sugars- go for natural yoghurts and fruit and pasteurised cheeses and tomatoes and ham and raw veggies and ricecakes and wholewheat crackers etc etc. Not sugary biscuits and crisp type snacks. You might lose your appetite a bit when the sickness starts though!! I am about to have a snack of cheese and coleslaw on corn crackers for example :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

Is it possible to pull a muscle in your pubic bone area?


----------



## addie25

B I got it I got it!!!!!!!! I didn't check the mail yesterday because I was 2 tired so I just ran out and there it was!!!!!!! Thank you so much for the knitting video and the fridge note pad!!!!!!!!!!! I love how it says ne pas oublier!!!!! My mom is going to love that when she comes over since she is from France. Oh my I have to go buy some knitting stuff!!!!


----------



## addie25

LOVE THE LETTER B AND YOU WERE RIGHT IT IS TWINS!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I feel like I am going to get fat. (not my belly my belly will be big and lovely not fat) but the rest of me because of how often I need to eat. I just ate an hour ago and I am hungry again :dohh:
> 
> What kinds of healthy snacks do you think I can buy so I do not become a fat blob.

Rice cakes like chips but less fat. Glad you are sleeping better :thumbup: 

I'm back so far today I've changed the beds and hoovered/brushed the downstairs of my house :) that's it.


----------



## addie25

YUMMY thanks ladies I will go to the store later and buy some snacks!! I just ate a yogurt. It doesn't satisfy me for long. I am not sure if I will get sickness since I have not yet. I hope not now that I know everything is ok.


----------



## Essie

I've taken Lyra to Sandringham to walk in the woods. But we're having to sit down because I decided not to eat lunch before we went out and have it afterwards but now I feel lightheaded :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie: iv been eating like a horse the whole pregnancy:haha: i just it what i fancy lol


----------



## addie25

I am doing the same and what I want is PIZZA but I think I have to slow down because my love handles look fatter :pizza:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> I've taken Lyra to Sandringham to walk in the woods. But we're having to sit down because I decided not to eat lunch before we went out and have it afterwards but now I feel lightheaded :dohh:

Oh no did you bring and snacks :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hosp called i have growth scan next weds :yipee:


----------



## addie25

Yayayay for scan!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

theyll tell me its 10lb :haha:


----------



## addie25

I had this friend since 7th grade. Growing up people called me Marsha and her Jan (from the Brady Bunch) She would do everything I did till we were grown up and in college. IF she could not be at the same stage I was at (like have a boy friend or engaged or whatever) She would just stop talking to me. Since we were friends for so long I would just forgive her and move on. Then this started happening every year where she would just stop talking to me. Happened when I got engaged. When I got married she didn't even come because we had a falling out because she was being so mean during my planning process. I know it is because she has insecurity issues and trying to be like me was easier I guess than figuring out who she was I DONT KNOW. I didn't even realize she copied everything I did other friends would tell me and then I noticed it and thought it was funny. So when she got engaged she called me up and apologized for being unkind and we became very close again. Then she called off her engagement and stopped talking to me. No fight nothing happened she just stopped talking to me. When I lost the baby I sent her an email that said something like I am not sure why you stopped talking to me it has been 8 months and I had a big loss in my life and I think surrounding myself with people who are consistant is important so I hope everything is well with you but I am done with this back and forth game. She said sorry about the loss (it was very formal) and she understands.

Now after writing this down I think I am an idiot for being upset bc she is just so unkind to me for no reason but it upsets me that after all these years we do not speak. We were so close and always spoke about when we would have kids and I wanted to share this with her you know. I do not want to call her tho because it just became a pattern where she just dumped me when I got something in life she didn't and that is not a friend in my opinion. I don't know maybe I am hormonal but I kinda wish she would call and apologize. I wold not become close to her again but to just hang out now and again would be nice. I KNO I am so stupid she is not a friend with that behavior but I can't help it since she was part of my entire life.

EDIT: What makes me mad is if she had lost a baby I do not care if I was not speaking to her I would have gone to her and she didn't do that for me. Why am I upset that we do not speak when she is such a B**** to me?


----------



## addie25

:hi: Newbie :hi: Cassie


----------



## addie25

Any advice?


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've taken Lyra to Sandringham to walk in the woods. But we're having to sit down because I decided not to eat lunch before we went out and have it afterwards but now I feel lightheaded :dohh:
> 
> Oh no did you bring and snacks :shrug:Click to expand...

Nope, im the most unprepared mum. I'm home now though having some mozzarella on toast :munch:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> I had this friend since 7th grade. Growing up people called me Marsha and her Jan (from the Brady Bunch) She would do everything I did till we were grown up and in college. IF she could not be at the same stage I was at (like have a boy friend or engaged or whatever) She would just stop talking to me. Since we were friends for so long I would just forgive her and move on. Then this started happening every year where she would just stop talking to me. Happened when I got engaged. When I got married she didn't even come because we had a falling out because she was being so mean during my planning process. I know it is because she has insecurity issues and trying to be like me was easier I guess than figuring out who she was I DONT KNOW. I didn't even realize she copied everything I did other friends would tell me and then I noticed it and thought it was funny. So when she got engaged she called me up and apologized for being unkind and we became very close again. Then she called off her engagement and stopped talking to me. No fight nothing happened she just stopped talking to me. When I lost the baby I sent her an email that said something like I am not sure why you stopped talking to me it has been 8 months and I had a big loss in my life and I think surrounding myself with people who are consistant is important so I hope everything is well with you but I am done with this back and forth game. She said sorry about the loss (it was very formal) and she understands.
> 
> Now after writing this down I think I am an idiot for being upset bc she is just so unkind to me for no reason but it upsets me that after all these years we do not speak. We were so close and always spoke about when we would have kids and I wanted to share this with her you know. I do not want to call her tho because it just became a pattern where she just dumped me when I got something in life she didn't and that is not a friend in my opinion. I don't know maybe I am hormonal but I kinda wish she would call and apologize. I wold not become close to her again but to just hang out now and again would be nice. I KNO I am so stupid she is not a friend with that behavior but I can't help it since she was part of my entire life.
> 
> EDIT: What makes me mad is if she had lost a baby I do not care if I was not speaking to her I would have gone to her and she didn't do that for me. Why am I upset that we do not speak when she is such a B**** to me?

Hi addie :hi:

I am having the exact same problem one of my closest friends and me have not spoke a few months before i found out i was pregnant. She goes out with a DICKHEAD (sorry im not keen on swearing but he is a PENIS head) :haha: when she falls out with her bf she rings me up and wants to be my friend then when they are back on she ditches me again (her bf is very controlling) she has missed out on my engagement, birthday and finding out i was pregnant! Just like your friend is missing out on important things in your life. 

I too wonder whether i shoudl get in touch but i have resisted this time because i think sometimes people can take me (and you, addie) for granted. Anyway she got in touch messaging me to say although i hurt her (because i dont agree with her being with an abusive bf who threatens me and her) congratulations and she is sorry for the things she has done. I wrote back saying thank and i too am sorry but for ever hurting her but there will be some things i will never agree on but if she would like to meet up for coffee to chat we could. She agreed and said we had to meet up secretivly because her BF doesnt like me :dohh: (even though we were friends for years before they got together which they have been together for a year-ish) anyway i agreed. She text me the next day and said "i change my mind you still hurt me i dont want to meet up":nope:

What i did.....was text back saying "ok" and usualy i get upset or angry but i refused this time addie because the way i look at things now is you and me are both going to be mummies and you dont need friends that act in a way to upset u or make u feel bad.....you have bigger priorities and our friends are simply selfish and expect them to be the number 1 priority in our lives so when they DO call we will be there for them!

Its hard because you plan how things are going to be and i planned her to be the first person i called when i got a BFP, my first scan, first kicks.....but think about it.....if you hadnt been friends for all this time and u met her today would you like the person she is?:shrug:

Addie dont let horrible old friends bring u down.....ur fab and will have plenty of other friends that will be there for u when u need them and to watch u become a mummy :cloud9: Just think of you and your double twinnies! :hugs: its your turn to be selfish


----------



## addie25

Thanks Cassie. I had a friend that had a bf like your friends and I cut her out because I honestly could not watch her let someone use her the way he did and abuse her (mentally abuse her)

This friend just dumps me whenever I advance in life. I know sometimes it is hard to watch people move on with life while you stay still but it still is not correct. 

The thing is I have so many friends, and not one treats me like that. We understand we are in different places. Even if you are in the same place it is different if you know what I mean. 5 of my friends are havin babies but all our situations are different and so on.

I guess I am just hormonal. This is the first time she has not apologized. I am not one to let other take advantage of me that is why I did not call her to say lets meet up when it was her that dumped me in the 1st place for NO REASON except for the fact that I was married and had a house and she no longer had her house with her fiance bc she left him.

I know she wont call and I think that is what upsets me. I did nothing to her to have her just ignore me the way she did. And it makes me sick that when she found out about my baby she did not come to me. For that reason alone I should never want to speak to her again. I am not sure what is wrong with me, hormones maybe. It's just friends that you have had since childhood are hard to let go of.


----------



## cassie04

Hi everybody!!!!!!!

*I had to dash out of my lecture to be sick today  thank god i did cos it was a cocopop mess!  i havent been sick for 2 weeks so hoping my little girl is just being a tinker and its a one off! So i decided to come home after uni and watch tv in bed!  So lazy i know! but i thought i would give uni work and swimming a miss today! 

Although do fogive me if i dont reply chances are i am zzzzzzzzzzz  the baby was kicking from 11.45-1am last night and i couldnt sleep cos i like when she is kicking i want to be awake and enjoy it! then i had icky uni early morning so kinda wishing i had plonked myself to sleep!


oooooohhhh thought of a possible girl name......... 

Maisie Annabelle Reed*


----------



## addie25

Rest up Cassie, watch TV take a nice nap and hopefully you wont get sick again. :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Thanks Cassie. I had a friend that had a bf like your friends and I cut her out because I honestly could not watch her let someone use her the way he did and abuse her (mentally abuse her)
> 
> This friend just dumps me whenever I advance in life. I know sometimes it is hard to watch people move on with life while you stay still but it still is not correct.
> 
> The thing is I have so many friends, and not one treats me like that. We understand we are in different places. Even if you are in the same place it is different if you know what I mean. 5 of my friends are havin babies but all our situations are different and so on.
> 
> I guess I am just hormonal. This is the first time she has not apologized. I am not one to let other take advantage of me that is why I did not call her to say lets meet up when it was her that dumped me in the 1st place for NO REASON except for the fact that I was married and had a house and she no longer had her house with her fiance bc she left him.
> 
> I know she wont call and I think that is what upsets me. I did nothing to her to have her just ignore me the way she did. And it makes me sick that when she found out about my baby she did not come to me. For that reason alone I should never want to speak to her again. I am not sure what is wrong with me, hormones maybe. It's just friends that you have had since childhood are hard to let go of.

I think you already know the outcome of this situation without me telling you! just stay strong Addie! my friend commented " you think your so perfect with your perfect little life" this not only made me giggle because her mummy and daddy are together bought her a brand new car, new house, pay her tuition fees, give her £400 pocket money a month in comparison to me who had a dad who lives in a homeless hostel and havent spoke to since 16, went through an abusive relationship, bought my own car, bought all my furniture for my tiny house, which is in a horrible area but i cant afford much more but i love it! People only get arsey like mine and your friend because they are jealous which is something i will never understand ...how can you EVER EVER EVER be jealous about a friend :shrug: i am always happy when things work out for my friends not hoping that they get a divorce, cant get jobs, stay the same place in life!

She cant bare to see you happy and successfull because she is simply jealous! I presume when my friend came out with "you think your so perfect with your perfect little life" she is refering to the fact i NOW have a bf who doesnt beat me up, i am engaged and having a baby......Im soooo sorry that i have got these things..............NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! You should be proud addie that your doing well in life....and so should your friend! to be honest i think she is doing you a favour by not getting in touch cos u dont need the extra emotions when ur preggo :hugs:


----------



## addie25

OMG MY FRIEND SAID I THINK I AM SO PERFECT 2. It would make me so mad because I never ever made it seem like my life was so good or whatever else made he think I was perfect.


----------



## addie25

Even when I got engaged I went to show her my ring and then we met up with her friend and she goes "show her your ring" I showed it to her and then later that day she goes "I can believe you showed her your ring. She has a small nothing of a ring and you have a big ring and I am sure you made her feel bad"

Excuse Me. You told me to show her my ring. I didn't know the girl. She asked me to lunch with her and that girl so I went and she said show it to her so I did and then I get told I rub things in peoples face. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I had this friend since 7th grade. Growing up people called me Marsha and her Jan (from the Brady Bunch) She would do everything I did till we were grown up and in college. IF she could not be at the same stage I was at (like have a boy friend or engaged or whatever) She would just stop talking to me. Since we were friends for so long I would just forgive her and move on. Then this started happening every year where she would just stop talking to me. Happened when I got engaged. When I got married she didn't even come because we had a falling out because she was being so mean during my planning process. I know it is because she has insecurity issues and trying to be like me was easier I guess than figuring out who she was I DONT KNOW. I didn't even realize she copied everything I did other friends would tell me and then I noticed it and thought it was funny. So when she got engaged she called me up and apologized for being unkind and we became very close again. Then she called off her engagement and stopped talking to me. No fight nothing happened she just stopped talking to me. When I lost the baby I sent her an email that said something like I am not sure why you stopped talking to me it has been 8 months and I had a big loss in my life and I think surrounding myself with people who are consistant is important so I hope everything is well with you but I am done with this back and forth game. She said sorry about the loss (it was very formal) and she understands.
> 
> Now after writing this down I think I am an idiot for being upset bc she is just so unkind to me for no reason but it upsets me that after all these years we do not speak. We were so close and always spoke about when we would have kids and I wanted to share this with her you know. I do not want to call her tho because it just became a pattern where she just dumped me when I got something in life she didn't and that is not a friend in my opinion. I don't know maybe I am hormonal but I kinda wish she would call and apologize. I wold not become close to her again but to just hang out now and again would be nice. I KNO I am so stupid she is not a friend with that behavior but I can't help it since she was part of my entire life.
> 
> EDIT: What makes me mad is if she had lost a baby I do not care if I was not speaking to her I would have gone to her and she didn't do that for me. Why am I upset that we do not speak when she is such a B**** to me?

i know exactly how you feel! i had a best friend since i was 18 we went through our pregnancies together from poas etc up until 2 years ago we just stopped talking, we had done this a few times due to her 'boyfriends' we had a few fallings out but always always became friends again, i did so much for her and then 2 years ago nothing! i was really upset and thought enough was enough but for last few weeks iv really missed her, maybe because iv had a baby and she would normally be going through this with me, i miss her children soooo much and it is just so hard not to contact her for her to do this to me all again, im still unsure whether to make contact or not :/
:hugs: she should of been there to support you but some people are selfish especially when they are jealous


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie I have a friend who seemingly wanted my life and we lived together. She was there through all my drama with Adam and my ex. They were closely followed as far as relationships go - and in my short time with Ste (it went Adam, Ste, Adam), I had took a loan to 1) help him and 2)repay him in part for letting me live there for free when I had just graduated. He needed the money and he agreed to repay it I didn't know why he had so many problems until just before we split up (it was drugs). Anyway she went really weird when I left him fir the security of Adam and she gave up our house meaning I had to move out... She went to Ibiza and Ste and my friends went and while they were there his dad rang me asking what I knew about his drug problem I tried to tell him nothing but he was acting like I knew and I wanted to say enough so that he would get help. Anyway he stopped paying and my friend stopped talking to me and refused to help me get my money back. It was a lot. I don't know why I told you this story, but our friends hurt us - it is what they do. You know my family hurt me at times too. I sort of am aloof with her but it doesn't have to be so black and White. She's not your best friend anymore but you recognise that she is insecure so you don't need to hate her fir her misgivings cause that can be stressful too. You might not like the person she has become now but what if she changes again and you have cut all ties... I dunno t'is a tricky thing this life business. Having said that no one should repeatedly give time to time wasters not just mummies. But hate is such a negative thing too :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hi everybody!!!!!!!
> 
> *I had to dash out of my lecture to be sick today  thank god i did cos it was a cocopop mess!  i havent been sick for 2 weeks so hoping my little girl is just being a tinker and its a one off! So i decided to come home after uni and watch tv in bed!  So lazy i know! but i thought i would give uni work and swimming a miss today!
> 
> Although do fogive me if i dont reply chances are i am zzzzzzzzzzz  the baby was kicking from 11.45-1am last night and i couldnt sleep cos i like when she is kicking i want to be awake and enjoy it! then i had icky uni early morning so kinda wishing i had plonked myself to sleep!
> 
> 
> oooooohhhh thought of a possible girl name.........
> 
> Maisie Annabelle Reed*

i love love maisie! annabelle is cute and Reed is James last name :) so i think you should have those lol (my youngest is called faye and i call her faisey maisey :) )


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> OMG MY FRIEND SAID I THINK I AM SO PERFECT 2. It would make me so mad because I never ever made it seem like my life was so good or whatever else made he think I was perfect.


SNAP! i never ever try to flaunt my life to others! if me and dave are with other couples we dont stand next to each other snogging the lips off each other whilst waving my engagement ring and rubbing my belly bump whilst muttering (im muttering cos of all the snogging) "here Alex (my friend) bet you wished you had this eh????!!":haha:

Were the opposite i dont show my ring unless someone asks, i cook my friends even though im skint and have a little house in a rough area, me and dave dont even kiss infront of others really.....our engagement party was spent talking to others i dont think we actually spoke much to each other :haha:


----------



## addie25

Thanks April. I think it is because you just had a baby you want her here. That is why I think I want her around. We said we would shop for our kids together and just experience this together you know. And I do not get why I wish she would call. I have a tun of friends. Not just friends I have great friends who are mature and there for me all the time why would I want someone who dumps me every time I get something she doesn't. 

For me I love having friends I have had from childhood. I have a bunch that I grew up with and it is so comfortable being around them you know. They have seen me grow up they know everything about me. My friends I met as an adult missed that entire part of my life. I am still obviously very comfortable with them and love them but there is something about childhood friends I love.


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie I have a friend who seemingly wanted my life and we lived together. She was there through all my drama with Adam and my ex. They were closely followed as far as relationships go - and in my short time with Ste (it went Adam, Ste, Adam), I had took a loan to 1) help him and 2)repay him in part for letting me live there for free when I had just graduated. He needed the money and he agreed to repay it I didn't know why he had so many problems until just before we split up (it was drugs). Anyway she went really weird when I left him fir the security of Adam and she gave up our house meaning I had to move out... She went to Ibiza and Ste and my friends went and while they were there his dad rang me asking what I knew about his drug problem I tried to tell him nothing but he was acting like I knew and I wanted to say enough so that he would get help. Anyway he stopped paying and my friend stopped talking to me and refused to help me get my money back. It was a lot. I don't know why I told you this story, but our friends hurt us - it is what they do. You know my family hurt me at times too. I sort of am aloof with her but it doesn't have to be so black and White. She's not your best friend anymore but you recognise that she is insecure so you don't need to hate her fir her misgivings cause that can be stressful too. You might not like the person she has become now but what if she changes again and you have cut all ties... I dunno t'is a tricky thing this life business. Having said that no one should repeatedly give time to time wasters not just mummies. But hate is such a negative thing too :shrug:

yes i agree jaynie.....i just think i used to answer the door to her at 3am cos she would be upset, id calm her down then she would go back to her bf and be against me all of a sudden....or i would go pick her up when her bf would leave her stranded ...i was a bit of a mug to be honest! im not saying just because i am going to be a mummy i havent got time for her cos your right mummy or not you shouldnt put up with it....but i mean since finding out i was going to be a mummy my perspective has changed and i just think should i be the one picking her up at 3am cos she wants to talk for her to not talk to me the next day when i have a baby on the way and i need my zzzzz..... i just dont fancy the drama around my baby!


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG MY FRIEND SAID I THINK I AM SO PERFECT 2. It would make me so mad because I never ever made it seem like my life was so good or whatever else made he think I was perfect.
> 
> 
> SNAP! i never ever try to flaunt my life to others! if me and dave are with other couples we dont stand next to each other snogging the lips off each other whilst waving my engagement ring and rubbing my belly bump whilst muttering (im muttering cos of all the snogging) "here Alex (my friend) bet you wished you had this eh????!!":haha:
> 
> Were the opposite i dont show my ring unless someone asks, i cook my friends even though im skint and have a little house in a rough area, me and dave dont even kiss infront of others really.....our engagement party was spent talking to others i dont think we actually spoke much to each other :haha:Click to expand...

I love my DH more than anything and feel so lucky to have him. I don't run around all day saying I love my husband and we r the same we do not snog lol as you said in front of others we just hang out as a group with them.

I have friends that have more than me and I have friends that have less than me. Why does it matter. I am happy for the friends that have more than me that is not a deciding factor when I make a friend.

I think tho since I had more than her she just could not handle it. My wedding was a platinum wedding, my bridal shower was like a mini wedding and you know what if you have the means to have a party like we did then why not have it. I shouldn't have to feel badly because I had fancy wedding.

Edit: After my wedding planning that is when we really stopped being close till she got engaged, and was engaged to someone with a lot of money. Then she came running back to me to show me all she had. And I was happy for her why be unhappy because someone was going to be comfortable in life.


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I had this friend since 7th grade. Growing up people called me Marsha and her Jan (from the Brady Bunch) She would do everything I did till we were grown up and in college. IF she could not be at the same stage I was at (like have a boy friend or engaged or whatever) She would just stop talking to me. Since we were friends for so long I would just forgive her and move on. Then this started happening every year where she would just stop talking to me. Happened when I got engaged. When I got married she didn't even come because we had a falling out because she was being so mean during my planning process. I know it is because she has insecurity issues and trying to be like me was easier I guess than figuring out who she was I DONT KNOW. I didn't even realize she copied everything I did other friends would tell me and then I noticed it and thought it was funny. So when she got engaged she called me up and apologized for being unkind and we became very close again. Then she called off her engagement and stopped talking to me. No fight nothing happened she just stopped talking to me. When I lost the baby I sent her an email that said something like I am not sure why you stopped talking to me it has been 8 months and I had a big loss in my life and I think surrounding myself with people who are consistant is important so I hope everything is well with you but I am done with this back and forth game. She said sorry about the loss (it was very formal) and she understands.
> 
> Now after writing this down I think I am an idiot for being upset bc she is just so unkind to me for no reason but it upsets me that after all these years we do not speak. We were so close and always spoke about when we would have kids and I wanted to share this with her you know. I do not want to call her tho because it just became a pattern where she just dumped me when I got something in life she didn't and that is not a friend in my opinion. I don't know maybe I am hormonal but I kinda wish she would call and apologize. I wold not become close to her again but to just hang out now and again would be nice. I KNO I am so stupid she is not a friend with that behavior but I can't help it since she was part of my entire life.
> 
> EDIT: What makes me mad is if she had lost a baby I do not care if I was not speaking to her I would have gone to her and she didn't do that for me. Why am I upset that we do not speak when she is such a B**** to me?
> 
> i know exactly how you feel! i had a best friend since i was 18 we went through our pregnancies together from poas etc up until 2 years ago we just stopped talking, we had done this a few times due to her 'boyfriends' we had a few fallings out but always always became friends again, i did so much for her and then 2 years ago nothing! i was really upset and thought enough was enough but for last few weeks iv really missed her, maybe because iv had a baby and she would normally be going through this with me, i miss her children soooo much and it is just so hard not to contact her for her to do this to me all again, im still unsure whether to make contact or not :/
> :hugs: she should of been there to support you but some people are selfish especially when they are jealousClick to expand...

Its sooooo hard isnt it! to call or not to call? knowing that there probably going to screw you over again! i just know i get really ANGRY by her sometimes soooo i suppose if i do become friends with her again i have to partially expect to be let down and angry AGAIN!

I think there will always be a time when you miss them cos there is always stuff to remind you of them! like your girls will probably remind you about being pregnant together! but i think you have to weigh up whether the drama is worth the friendship :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I would not call her. I wanted her to grow up and stop caring about where she is in life and where I am in life. It doesn't matter you because friends with someone because of who they are not what they have in life.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG MY FRIEND SAID I THINK I AM SO PERFECT 2. It would make me so mad because I never ever made it seem like my life was so good or whatever else made he think I was perfect.
> 
> 
> SNAP! i never ever try to flaunt my life to others! if me and dave are with other couples we dont stand next to each other snogging the lips off each other whilst waving my engagement ring and rubbing my belly bump whilst muttering (im muttering cos of all the snogging) "here Alex (my friend) bet you wished you had this eh????!!":haha:
> 
> Were the opposite i dont show my ring unless someone asks, i cook my friends even though im skint and have a little house in a rough area, me and dave dont even kiss infront of others really.....our engagement party was spent talking to others i dont think we actually spoke much to each other :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love my DH more than anything and feel so lucky to have him. I don't run around all day saying I love my husband and we r the same we do not snog lol as you said in front of others we just hang out as a group with them.
> 
> I have friends that have more than me and I have friends that have less than me. Why does it matter. I am happy for the friends that have more than me that is not a deciding factor when I make a friend.
> 
> I think tho since I had more than her she just could not handle it. My wedding was a platinum wedding, my bridal shower was like a mini wedding and you know what if you have the means to have a party like we did then why not have it. I shouldn't have to feel badly because I had fancy wedding.
> 
> Edit: After my wedding planning that is when we really stopped being close till she got engaged, and was engaged to someone with a lot of money. Then she came running back to me to show me all she had. And I was happy for her why be unhappy because someone was going to be comfortable in life.Click to expand...


your right addie so dont doubt yourself! you deserve to have the things you work hard for! there will always be people better off and worse of than you doesnt mean you go round hating others or bragging to others....other wise you couldnt be friends with no body!


----------



## cassie04

I think....one day she might get rid of her horrid boyfriend and go back to being her good old self and when that day comes i am more than happy to reunite! id love nothing more.but untill then im content without having someone like that in my life.

I would think.....untill your friend is able to push her jealous aside and realise its absolutly madness to be jealous over a friend because they are happy and have things. When she realises this doesnt matter than you will concider being a friend to her again. otherwise theres no point if she is just going to keep ditching every so often.....you will be 92 and still wondering whether she is going to talk to u this year or not?!


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG MY FRIEND SAID I THINK I AM SO PERFECT 2. It would make me so mad because I never ever made it seem like my life was so good or whatever else made he think I was perfect.
> 
> 
> SNAP! i never ever try to flaunt my life to others! if me and dave are with other couples we dont stand next to each other snogging the lips off each other whilst waving my engagement ring and rubbing my belly bump whilst muttering (im muttering cos of all the snogging) "here Alex (my friend) bet you wished you had this eh????!!":haha:
> 
> Were the opposite i dont show my ring unless someone asks, i cook my friends even though im skint and have a little house in a rough area, me and dave dont even kiss infront of others really.....our engagement party was spent talking to others i dont think we actually spoke much to each other :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love my DH more than anything and feel so lucky to have him. I don't run around all day saying I love my husband and we r the same we do not snog lol as you said in front of others we just hang out as a group with them.
> 
> I have friends that have more than me and I have friends that have less than me. Why does it matter. I am happy for the friends that have more than me that is not a deciding factor when I make a friend.
> 
> I think tho since I had more than her she just could not handle it. My wedding was a platinum wedding, my bridal shower was like a mini wedding and you know what if you have the means to have a party like we did then why not have it. I shouldn't have to feel badly because I had fancy wedding.
> 
> Edit: After my wedding planning that is when we really stopped being close till she got engaged, and was engaged to someone with a lot of money. Then she came running back to me to show me all she had. And I was happy for her why be unhappy because someone was going to be comfortable in life.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your right addie so dont doubt yourself! you deserve to have the things you work hard for! there will always be people better off and worse of than you doesnt mean you go round hating others or bragging to others....other wise you couldnt be friends with no body!Click to expand...

Your rt. I just miss our childhood I guess.


----------



## cassie04

cassie04 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG MY FRIEND SAID I THINK I AM SO PERFECT 2. It would make me so mad because I never ever made it seem like my life was so good or whatever else made he think I was perfect.
> 
> 
> SNAP! i never ever try to flaunt my life to others! if me and dave are with other couples we dont stand next to each other snogging the lips off each other whilst waving my engagement ring and rubbing my belly bump whilst muttering (im muttering cos of all the snogging) "here Alex (my friend) bet you wished you had this eh????!!":haha:
> 
> Were the opposite i dont show my ring unless someone asks, i cook my friends even though im skint and have a little house in a rough area, me and dave dont even kiss infront of others really.....our engagement party was spent talking to others i dont think we actually spoke much to each other :haha:Click to expand...

*
Although i do love a good snog!  in the boudoir of course!*


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG MY FRIEND SAID I THINK I AM SO PERFECT 2. It would make me so mad because I never ever made it seem like my life was so good or whatever else made he think I was perfect.
> 
> 
> SNAP! i never ever try to flaunt my life to others! if me and dave are with other couples we dont stand next to each other snogging the lips off each other whilst waving my engagement ring and rubbing my belly bump whilst muttering (im muttering cos of all the snogging) "here Alex (my friend) bet you wished you had this eh????!!":haha:
> 
> Were the opposite i dont show my ring unless someone asks, i cook my friends even though im skint and have a little house in a rough area, me and dave dont even kiss infront of others really.....our engagement party was spent talking to others i dont think we actually spoke much to each other :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Although i do love a good snog!  in the boudoir of course!*Click to expand...

hahahahahahhahhahaahahhahha


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG MY FRIEND SAID I THINK I AM SO PERFECT 2. It would make me so mad because I never ever made it seem like my life was so good or whatever else made he think I was perfect.
> 
> 
> SNAP! i never ever try to flaunt my life to others! if me and dave are with other couples we dont stand next to each other snogging the lips off each other whilst waving my engagement ring and rubbing my belly bump whilst muttering (im muttering cos of all the snogging) "here Alex (my friend) bet you wished you had this eh????!!":haha:
> 
> Were the opposite i dont show my ring unless someone asks, i cook my friends even though im skint and have a little house in a rough area, me and dave dont even kiss infront of others really.....our engagement party was spent talking to others i dont think we actually spoke much to each other :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love my DH more than anything and feel so lucky to have him. I don't run around all day saying I love my husband and we r the same we do not snog lol as you said in front of others we just hang out as a group with them.
> 
> I have friends that have more than me and I have friends that have less than me. Why does it matter. I am happy for the friends that have more than me that is not a deciding factor when I make a friend.
> 
> I think tho since I had more than her she just could not handle it. My wedding was a platinum wedding, my bridal shower was like a mini wedding and you know what if you have the means to have a party like we did then why not have it. I shouldn't have to feel badly because I had fancy wedding.
> 
> Edit: After my wedding planning that is when we really stopped being close till she got engaged, and was engaged to someone with a lot of money. Then she came running back to me to show me all she had. And I was happy for her why be unhappy because someone was going to be comfortable in life.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your right addie so dont doubt yourself! you deserve to have the things you work hard for! there will always be people better off and worse of than you doesnt mean you go round hating others or bragging to others....other wise you couldnt be friends with no body!Click to expand...
> 
> Your rt. I just miss our childhood I guess.Click to expand...

Its sad to think like that! but who knows what the future holds!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

I think im going to go and have a snooze.....and let some other turtles talk :haha: i think i have just raided the turtle thread full of pink opinions :blush: 

SORRY GUYS!:blush:


----------



## addie25

I know I just was hoping she may have grown up some and realized she should not act like that. :shrug: Also, it just annoys me because we didn't have a falling out she just flat out stopped talking to me for no reason no explanation just one day she didn't return my call so I gave up I am not going to chase someone you know. Thats why I wont call because what am I going to say. "um excuse me but did you grow up, are you done not talking to me" LOL


----------



## addie25

Have a nice nap Cassie :sleep:


----------



## addie25

My Day:

1. Shop for snacks (bring snacks as I shop bc I will be hungry :haha:)
2. Going to get one of those soft covers that go over your bed to make it so comfy. My bed is comfy but this just makes it so softttttt.
3.Take a walk since I am becoming a fatty.
4. Look up twin strollers :thumbup: I want that one from the movie the back up plan. Not sure if it exists but I want to get it made if people make custom strollers. :shrug:


----------



## addie25

So far all I have done on my list is NOTHING :haha: I have to get up in the next 30 min and get going on my list. Eating takes up so much of my time. I can not wait to talk to my doctor about this because I swear I feel starving after an hour. I spoke to others having twins and they say it is normal but I want to know what he suggests I eat that will fill me up.

OH BAKED ZITI FOR DINNER!!!! That will fill me up for sure it has 2 NOM NOM.


----------



## mummyApril

Molly i need your help please! what sort of Halloween games do you play with the girls? i remember Canada being amazing at Halloween and wanted to do some games at home aswell as go out this year
if anyone has any imput would be good to hear also :)


----------



## addie25

Off the top of my head. I would play some of these with my students.

1. Halloween Bingo

2. Pin the tail on the cat (not a real cat :haha:)

3. Egg race (kids paint eggs however they want to represent halloween, then put them on a spoon and race and whoever drops it it out)

4. Mummy wrap contest

5. Spider Relay

6. Instead of hot potato play hot pumpkin to halloween music

7. Witch Hunt instead of Man Hunt (the witches have to wear witches hats) Do you know that game it is a game of tag really with a base, or safe spot where they can't be tagged but they only have a certain amout of time they can spend on base. It is fun.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I hope to not be jinxing myself... But the doctor came in to talk with us this afternoon and said so long as Rhyko continues to do well he gets to come home on FRIDAY!!!
> 
> I'm not telling anyone but you girls because if anything changes... But I'm hopeful all will go well!!

That's so exciting!!!! I am crossing everything for you 3 :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew!! 5 pages to catch up on!! Prepare for power posting :bodyb:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Happy Mango Day Trin!!!

Thanks! :hugs:You got it right:haha:


----------



## addie25

I miss Halloween with my Kindergarten students. I had so much fun helping them keep their wigs on and watching them paint pumpkins and play all kinds of games.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i loved being a mango :fool: congrats on mango week :kiss:


,y having indian takeaway in an hour:yipee::munch:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mango Day Trin!!!
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:You got it right:haha:Click to expand...

what a bloomin gorgeous mango!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

I couldnt sleep grrrr im tired all day then when i come to sleep i cant :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> I couldnt sleep grrrr im tired all day then when i come to sleep i cant :growlmad:

That stinks!! Well you will get a good nights rest since you didn't nap now.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG it's going to be a shock when Holly goes to school and we have to be up and dressed in cute clothes (no school uniform here!) and at the school gates by 8.30am :wacko: I used to take the boys but when they got to about 10 yrs old the 'walking bus' was set up so I only had to do it once a week, and they're now big and get the train on their own so I've completety forgotten the school bit!! Holly's primary school is only about 10mins walk away but up a MASSIVELY steep hill -we are going to have strong legs, Holly et moi!!:bodyb:

That's a nice late start! Our kids have to be at school at 7:15. They start at 7:30


----------



## cassie04

i know i shouldnt but..... im having a mcdonalds for tea! I know i know! i can feel you all frowning behind the computers! its a a dirty dinner......but lets face it! its lusssshhhhh!:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am going to get fat. (not my belly my belly will be big and lovely not fat) but the rest of me because of how often I need to eat. I just ate an hour ago and I am hungry again :dohh:
> 
> What kinds of healthy snacks do you think I can buy so I do not become a fat blob.
> 
> Avoid greasy things and refined sugars- go for natural yoghurts and fruit and pasteurised cheeses and tomatoes and ham and raw veggies and ricecakes and wholewheat crackers etc etc. Not sugary biscuits and crisp type snacks. You might lose your appetite a bit when the sickness starts though!! I am about to have a snack of cheese and coleslaw on corn crackers for example :munch:Click to expand...

HAM ADVOCATE!!!! :shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> i know i shouldnt but..... im having a mcdonalds for tea! I know i know! i can feel you all frowning behind the computers! its a a dirty dinner......but lets face it! its lusssshhhhh!:blush:

i won't frown, i had it for lunch! :haha: it was only so i could play the monopoly game tho :blush: i actually won a free quarter punder cheeseburger on one pull and a free smoothie on the other... both of which i'll be giving away as i don't care for either :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am going to get fat. (not my belly my belly will be big and lovely not fat) but the rest of me because of how often I need to eat. I just ate an hour ago and I am hungry again :dohh:
> 
> What kinds of healthy snacks do you think I can buy so I do not become a fat blob.
> 
> Avoid greasy things and refined sugars- go for natural yoghurts and fruit and pasteurised cheeses and tomatoes and ham and raw veggies and ricecakes and wholewheat crackers etc etc. Not sugary biscuits and crisp type snacks. You might lose your appetite a bit when the sickness starts though!! I am about to have a snack of cheese and coleslaw on corn crackers for example :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM ADVOCATE!!!! :shock:Click to expand...

i cant beleive i have just read this after broadcasting i am having a mcdonalds!:help:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> i know i shouldnt but..... im having a mcdonalds for tea! I know i know! i can feel you all frowning behind the computers! its a a dirty dinner......but lets face it! its lusssshhhhh!:blush:
> 
> i won't frown, i had it for lunch! :haha: it was only so i could play the monopoly game tho :blush: i actually won a free quarter punder cheeseburger on one pull and a free smoothie on the other... both of which i'll be giving away as i don't care for either :dohh:Click to expand...


OH i love the monopoly game! cos i am a fatty and get loads of food and gets lots of freebies! :haha: awww i dont think maccy d's is doing the monoploy game in the uk at the min! what a downer!:nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> :hi: Newbie :hi: Cassie

i meant to chime in earlier but i got super busy at work. i've fully caught up now that I'm on lunch but now it's time to get back to work :dohh: 

sorry about the friend woes girls, but i do *love* that name cassie (u might see Maisie again if i ever have a girl!).

Hope everyone's had a _thriving_ thursday! ta ta for now girls! :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh, and happy *MANGO DAY *trin! :dance:

and yes please to bump pics Emandi! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am going to get fat. (not my belly my belly will be big and lovely not fat) but the rest of me because of how often I need to eat. I just ate an hour ago and I am hungry again :dohh:
> 
> What kinds of healthy snacks do you think I can buy so I do not become a fat blob.
> 
> Avoid greasy things and refined sugars- go for natural yoghurts and fruit and pasteurised cheeses and tomatoes and ham and raw veggies and ricecakes and wholewheat crackers etc etc. Not sugary biscuits and crisp type snacks. You might lose your appetite a bit when the sickness starts though!! I am about to have a snack of cheese and coleslaw on corn crackers for example :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> HAM ADVOCATE!!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> i cant beleive i have just read this after broadcasting i am having a mcdonalds!:help:Click to expand...

:rofl: It's just the running joke - Crunchie had a co-worker who was shocked she ate ham...then Lauren came early....so we like to blame the ham :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks for pointing that out trin !! I hadn't realised that the monkey had been giving out ham advice again......

We need a no ham sign as a thread badge lol

Hi all x 
Sorry about the friend issues today.... I know all about it myself xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

What a day! Hectic with patients and then a long distance family drama. My SIL in CHina went for a scan and got a 6/10 on the biophysical profile, which basically means th baby is in trouble. Anyway very long story short, she went to another hospital and they read it as 9/10 so everything ok. I suggested she go for another opinion because one good and one bad I wouldn't know which to trust :shrug:

When he emailed he was really desperate because he didn't have credits on his phone for international calls and China has blocked Facebook and most other site, and gmail and the other account he uses. SO he needed to buy an account on a German server but couldn't with his CHinese credit card so he couldn't get hold of anyone. And her parents speak a different dialect of Mandarin so he can't communicate with them easily. He was feeling so alone and isolated with all of us here and in Belgium :cry:

When I got the email my blood ran cold because earlier in the week I had a dream that Jing had the baby and it died. And it was so real I woke up crying thinking it had happened :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Thanks for pointing that out trin !! I hadn't realised that the monkey had been giving out ham advice again......
> 
> We need a no ham sign as a thread badge lol
> 
> Hi all x
> Sorry about the friend issues today.... I know all about it myself xxxx

We'll have to ask Sez to design one :thumbup::haha:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG it's going to be a shock when Holly goes to school and we have to be up and dressed in cute clothes (no school uniform here!) and at the school gates by 8.30am :wacko: I used to take the boys but when they got to about 10 yrs old the 'walking bus' was set up so I only had to do it once a week, and they're now big and get the train on their own so I've completety forgotten the school bit!! Holly's primary school is only about 10mins walk away but up a MASSIVELY steep hill -we are going to have strong legs, Holly et moi!!:bodyb:
> 
> That's a nice late start! Our kids have to be at school at 7:15. They start at 7:30Click to expand...

omg! the girls get up at that time! 
Happy Mango day :)


----------



## Crunchie

Oh trin ... How horrible for him to feel so cut off from everything and that dream !!! I think it's been a day for bad dreams x 
I deffo think 2nd opinion .... I would x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> What a day! Hectic with patients and then a long distance family drama. My SIL in CHina went for a scan and got a 6/10 on the biophysical profile, which basically means th baby is in trouble. Anyway very long story short, she went to another hospital and they read it as 9/10 so everything ok. I suggested she go for another opinion because one good and one bad I wouldn't know which to trust :shrug:
> 
> When he emailed he was really desperate because he didn't have credits on his phone for international calls and China has blocked Facebook and most other site, and gmail and the other account he uses. SO he needed to buy an account on a German server but couldn't with his CHinese credit card so he couldn't get hold of anyone. And her parents speak a different dialect of Mandarin so he can't communicate with them easily. He was feeling so alone and isolated with all of us here and in Belgium :cry:
> 
> When I got the email my blood ran cold because earlier in the week I had a dream that Jing had the baby and it died. And it was so real I woke up crying thinking it had happened :cry:

oh how horrible i hope everything is ok and turns out all ok x


----------



## mummyApril

god has anyone seen the news about the little boy who lost his arm by opening the washing machine and it didnt stop spinning! poor little boy!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG it's going to be a shock when Holly goes to school and we have to be up and dressed in cute clothes (no school uniform here!) and at the school gates by 8.30am :wacko: I used to take the boys but when they got to about 10 yrs old the 'walking bus' was set up so I only had to do it once a week, and they're now big and get the train on their own so I've completety forgotten the school bit!! Holly's primary school is only about 10mins walk away but up a MASSIVELY steep hill -we are going to have strong legs, Holly et moi!!:bodyb:
> 
> That's a nice late start! Our kids have to be at school at 7:15. They start at 7:30Click to expand...
> 
> omg! the girls get up at that time!
> Happy Mango day :)Click to expand...

The boys get up at 5:45 :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> god has anyone seen the news about the little boy who lost his arm by opening the washing machine and it didnt stop spinning! poor little boy!

That's awful :shock:

A story last week here was a teacher was caning a child (not legal) and the cane broke and the broken bit flew off and took a child's eye out!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:haha:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg


----------



## newbie_ttc

one more! hehe :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaNJPlXk2uM&feature=relmfu


----------



## Crunchie

The honeybadger don't give a "shit" hahahahahah


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> :haha:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg

:rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> The honeybadger don't give a "shit" hahahahahah

think we should go from being turtles to honeybadgers?? :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin that's awful - hope she's ok. :hugs:

I've just seen a dog get run over. It was horrible itbwas crossing like a two way dual carriage way and we seen it but the guy on the other side didn't and he just drove off :nope: it was such a small thing strutting confidently across the road without a concept of it'd imminent death :sad2:


----------



## addie25

My mom said my theme song is "the lazy song" lol


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> The honeybadger don't give a "shit" hahahahahah
> 
> think we should go from being turtles to honeybadgers?? :rofl:Click to expand...

Look he is being stung .... He don't give a shit ! 
Dh was like what are you watching ????


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> god has anyone seen the news about the little boy who lost his arm by opening the washing machine and it didnt stop spinning! poor little boy!
> 
> That's awful :shock:
> 
> A story last week here was a teacher was caning a child (not legal) and the cane broke and the broken bit flew off and took a child's eye out!!!Click to expand...

omg thats disgusting! i hope she got put away!


----------



## mummyApril

oh Jaynie thats so sad :(


----------



## mummyApril

where is everybody :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

was it something i said? maybe il have a bath *sniff sniff*


----------



## newbie_ttc

Naughty thread clearer April! :trouble:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Bnb would not open using Internet explorer so I'm using Mozilla :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> The honeybadger don't give a "shit" hahahahahah
> 
> think we should go from being turtles to honeybadgers?? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Look he is being stung .... He don't give a shit !
> Dh was like what are you watching ????Click to expand...

:blush: nuffin'


----------



## addie25

I don't like this new set up I can't read back on my phone!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Far too exhausticated! Tomorrow is my mw appointment (in Ballito so a long drive) then patients, then fetch all 3 kids because my MIL can't fetch tarq then antenatal home visit to set up a patient's pool etc

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night Trin x


----------



## mummyApril

where is Bethany Kit and Sarah tonight?


----------



## babyhopes2010

feel like shit :cry: dh fb was open and he was talking to his ex about how much weight i put on :cry:

dh left fb open and messgae popped up from his ex basically he was telling her how fat i got and that he keeps hinting for me to go to the gym and that we will both go to see her when 'iv got my body back'

ok i feel like shit and cant stop:cry: tis my own fault i suppose but dh hasnt made any comment to me i feel absolutely disgusting:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> feel like shit :cry: dh fb was open and he was talking to his ex about how much weight i put on :cry:
> 
> dh left fb open and messgae popped up from his ex basically he was telling her how fat i got and that he keeps hinting for me to go to the gym and that we will both go to see her when 'iv got my body back'
> 
> ok i feel like shit and cant stop:cry: tis my own fault i suppose but dh hasnt made any comment to me i feel absolutely disgusting:cry:

that is totally out of order and uncalled for! he should never say anything like that! youre pregnant ffs! women put on weight when they are pregnant! jeez!


----------



## babyhopes2010

its not something id expect him to say i feel so bad :cry: i dont want to even eat now :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hugs: there's no such thing as a fat preggy lady in my opinion. i think these types of feelings are common in the later stages of pregnancy. my friend felt awful and was extremely touchy about it. in all honesty it was just normal pregnancy weight gain. u will be amazed at how quickly the weight comes off all on its own and you will be back to your smoking hot self in no time. try not to let it get to you Clare. think of it as a small bump in the road to get the baby that you and DH have being trying for for all these years. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> feel like shit :cry: dh fb was open and he was talking to his ex about how much weight i put on :cry:
> 
> dh left fb open and messgae popped up from his ex basically he was telling her how fat i got and that he keeps hinting for me to go to the gym and that we will both go to see her when 'iv got my body back'
> 
> ok i feel like shit and cant stop:cry: tis my own fault i suppose but dh hasnt made any comment to me i feel absolutely disgusting:cry:

men can be so insensitive and blunt sometimes. i would talk with him about what u read before getting really upset b/c sometimes words on a screen can be interpreted differently than they were intended. plus there may be a background story to this whole message that u weren't aware of. i hope u two sort things out soon.


----------



## babyhopes2010

theres no background last time he spoke to her was dec 2010.
i cant confront him cos he will go made i was even being nosey!


----------



## newbie_ttc

not really, i mean he left it open. it's not like u hacked his account. if MJ said something like that I wouldn't put too much stock into it b/c A) men say dumb things to other ppl sometimes, especially to the opposite sex. it doesn't necessarily mean that is how he really feels. and B) mj is not exactly in tip top shape and from the sound of that message, dh isn't either. you're 35 wks pregnant tho so at least you've got a great excuse!


----------



## newbie_ttc

and i'm not saying what he did was ok b/c it's not. whether he meant it or not, saying disparaging things to other ppl, especially an ex, is never ok. i just don't want you to beat yourself of over something dumb he said. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

omfg Sarah im just watching 16 and pregnant and i am sooo angry with her mum! wtf is she trying to do shes not there ever and then she is asking an anorexic to go on a diet!? so angry! whats the background story to this? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> omfg Sarah im just watching 16 and pregnant and i am sooo angry with her mum! wtf is she trying to do shes not there ever and then she is asking an anorexic to go on a diet!? so angry!

i know im watching that too :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my dads over tomos so thatll distract me :)
in the meantime i dont want to go to bed cos i dont want him in the same room.

i just know how mad id be if dh went on my fb altho its no excuse what for what he wrote


----------



## babyhopes2010

id prefer to be off with him for a while and make the odd comments get him sweating :rofl: to the point he knows i know but wont say it just in case :haha:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> feel like shit :cry: dh fb was open and he was talking to his ex about how much weight i put on :cry:
> 
> dh left fb open and messgae popped up from his ex basically he was telling her how fat i got and that he keeps hinting for me to go to the gym and that we will both go to see her when 'iv got my body back'
> 
> ok i feel like shit and cant stop:cry: tis my own fault i suppose but dh hasnt made any comment to me i feel absolutely disgusting:cry:

OMGGGGGGGGG ARE YOU SERIOUS. AND HE SHARES THAT WITH HIS X!!!! You are pregnant and beautiful. You gain weight when you are pregnant. You grow a belly and put on pounds in other places it is normal and it is beautiful!!!!!!! I want to smack him :ninja::ninja:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Raise your hand if you have been guilty of this! :hi:
I found this on www.twoweekwait.com

_*Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9. 

Step 13...Throw stick away.

Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash. 

Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!* _


----------



## addie25

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH SOOO FUNNY!!!!!!! So you are POAS tomorow rt!?!?!


----------



## Crunchie

Very true newbie !!!!

Sorry Claire .... I have had some male friends say things to their partners regarding their weight whilst preggo - I just don't think they really get it !!! Like they do not really understand you will have a baby till they see it pop out ! Big hugs 

Coming from someone who has worried about her weight all her life .... I loved those few weeks after birth that I couldn't have cared less if I weighed the same as a hippo ... It will come off hun xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh April ! That 16 and preggo is awful ..... Poor things trying so hard then she wants them give all the money they have to pay rent !!!


----------



## mummyApril

good night all x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhh April ! That 16 and preggo is awful ..... Poor things trying so hard then she wants them give all the money they have to pay rent !!!

i know! i was disgusted! id quite happily not have her in my life!


----------



## poas

Evening all, hope you are all well? I only read back 3 pages as I am too lazy to extend myself further! Clare he's being a dick, but I wouldn't want to say anything either if it was his personal thing.
I think that you shouldn't have seen it-I would be very angry but think about when we all vent on here-bet our oh's wouldn't like it? Still, sucks ass.
Esme is doing well, we are persevering with bf and it's going well-the cabbage compress worked wonders :) although oh nearly pissed himself laughing at me arranging the leaves and said what with the size they had gone, I looked like a fetishist vegetarian glamour shot!lol.
Anyhow, I shall try check back soon, love to all!!!


----------



## addie25

So glad everything is going well with ESME. Can't wait to see more pictures. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh April ! That 16 and preggo is awful ..... Poor things trying so hard then she wants them give all the money they have to pay rent !!!
> 
> i know! i was disgusted! id quite happily not have her in my life!Click to expand...

The diet thing was awful to watch !!! How could she !!!!

Night huni bun


----------



## Crunchie

Glad it's going will lissy !!!

How u feeling addie ? Got those jobs done ? X


----------



## addie25

Hi feel good just tired. I did nothing on my list but I did go food shopping!! 

I am to be honest a bit scared (very excited) but a bit scared as to how physically challenging carrying 2 will become. I should not read on the twin section lol. I will handle it just fine I am so excited to be having twins just made me nervous some things I read. Is it normal to feel like that you think?


----------



## addie25

I hope my regular OBGYN is supportive when I see him. If not I will have to change. Last year he told me I would not like carrying twins and that it is very hard and so on and so on. He said this because I was taking clomid and asked how possible it was to have twins. He made it seem like the hardest thing ever so I am a bit nervous to see him next week.


----------



## Crunchie

Deffo ! I would be feeling so nervous 2 .... A friend of mine had 2 babies already then had twins ! She was freaking out all the way along .... But she had them naturally at 38 weeks and they are so beautiful x 

I think just plenty of rest for you .... I do love bnb but some other forums on here are a little scary lol ....


----------



## addie25

I tell DH everything but I do not think I want to tell him I am scared a bit. I want this more than anything I want my twins but I still feel scared. My body is built well for twins so that is a plus. I am tall and wider hips so they will fit nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

And .... Yep it will be hard ....but it's all so worth it ....do you know anyone with twins ?
That could offer some advice x


----------



## Crunchie

Night my dear - Off to sleep before the boss needs feeding again 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> And .... Yep it will be hard ....but it's all so worth it ....do you know anyone with twins ?
> That could offer some advice x

I am talking to some girls on here that are really kind and are having twins or had twins. My moms neighbor had twins and said it was easier than having one baby when they got a bit bigger because they kept each other company and her pregnancy was great.


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well


----------



## newbie_ttc

yeah, google is bad. forgive me if i sound green, but did u know there are women out there that prick their fingers and use them in pregnancy tests hopes of getting results 2 days earlier :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone! it was very quiet last night i hope Molly is ok


----------



## mummyApril

i cant wait for nap time!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha::haha:


newbie_ttc said:


> Raise your hand if you have been guilty of this! :hi:
> I found this on www.twoweekwait.com
> 
> _*Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> 
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> 
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> 
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> 
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> 
> Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> 
> Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> 
> Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> 
> Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> 
> Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> 
> Step 13...Throw stick away.
> 
> Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> 
> Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!* _

:haha: I love it!!!

mw gave me a speciment bottle to wee in she said im so sorry i havent got a cup,i was like no probs and aimed and pee'd she was very impressed i come back with a full bottle!:haha: plenty of practise peeing on sticks/


----------



## babyhopes2010

Gladur ok Lissy.I think ur right i wont confront him.

whats worse is i got on scales this morning iv put on 3 stone! :shock: and about 6 since the wedding so he does have apoint even if it does hurt my feelings.i just wish he wouldnt be talking to an ex about me! esp as im 36 wks pregnant with his baby!

i dont think he relises how much of my belly IS BABY until it comes out :haha:

ill let him off for now but im really not impressed :growlmad:

our relationship seems to have changed alot lately and im getting a lil worried,is it normal?


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Raise your hand if you have been guilty of this! :hi:
> I found this on www.twoweekwait.com
> 
> _*Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> 
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> 
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> 
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> 
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> 
> Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> 
> Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> 
> Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> 
> Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> 
> Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> 
> Step 13...Throw stick away.
> 
> Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> 
> Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!* _

Guilty as sin me :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> where is Bethany Kit and Sarah tonight?

I was cuddled up on the sofa with DH watching a film and I started knitting a jumper for me and not Holly and got really into it :thumbup: So I had a rare night off BnB but DH was home at 7pm which is unusually early for him so we made the most of it :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG it's going to be a shock when Holly goes to school and we have to be up and dressed in cute clothes (no school uniform here!) and at the school gates by 8.30am :wacko: I used to take the boys but when they got to about 10 yrs old the 'walking bus' was set up so I only had to do it once a week, and they're now big and get the train on their own so I've completety forgotten the school bit!! Holly's primary school is only about 10mins walk away but up a MASSIVELY steep hill -we are going to have strong legs, Holly et moi!!:bodyb:
> 
> That's a nice late start! Our kids have to be at school at 7:15. They start at 7:30Click to expand...
> 
> omg! the girls get up at that time!
> Happy Mango day :)Click to expand...
> 
> The boys get up at 5:45 :wacko:Click to expand...

That's much earlier than in Europe, is it for daylight saving or so they can have a break during the hottest part of the African afternoon or something? The boys finish late here compared to the UK, 5 or 6pm but primary school they finish earlier, about 4.30. I think the boys have long days compared to me, I used to start school at about 9 and end at 4 when I was a nipper!! At least they've just abolished school on a Saturday in France, that would drive me nuts as a parent and Simon and Julien always put a spanner in our Saturday works when they did have school on Saturdays:growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

you know youre tired when you go to do your daughters tie and then try and put her hair up with it


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> where is Bethany Kit and Sarah tonight?
> 
> I was cuddled up on the sofa with DH watching a film and I started knitting a jumper for me and not Holly and got really into it :thumbup: So I had a rare night off BnB but DH was home at 7pm which is unusually early for him so we made the most of it :hugs:Click to expand...

ah well im glad it was for good reasons :) and not that we bore you lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow there's loads to catch up on and Holly has just woken up so it will have to wait!!

Clare that wasn't very nice of your DH to say that to his ex :hugs: Anyway if you have put on weight it can soon start being exercised/ heathily eaten off once you're at 37 weeks and not stressing about a preemie, or after the birth. It's not a permanent addition and it can be controlled. Anyway I'm wel jel of ladies who do get padding during pregnancy since I can't with my stupid healthy GD diet, and feel as ugly and paranoid about being a skinny pregnant woman as the ladies who put on weight feel about being fat, so you just can't win!! 
:hug:


----------



## Essie

Just popping in to say hello. Will have a proper catch up later. We've got a busy day planned. Baby group this morning but have to leave a bit early to go to work and see my manager then lunch with my mum and auntie, then seeing a childminder this afternoon. Hopefully Lyra won't be too grumpy being rushed around everywhere. 

Have good Fridays x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

Sorry I vamooshed last night but I had to do housework in preparation for the SIL, BIL and 3 kids arriving later today. The downstairs spare room hadn't been touched since my sis was here :blush: Mostly ready now :thumbup:

Anyway...I think I'm going to have a day in the house or maybe just a whizz in the pram with Cara later for fresh air as it's been a busy week. 

What y'all up to?

Happy Friday all!! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

HAPPY LIME DA TO BEFFANY & SARACHKA well done ladies 

well helloooo i did lurk yesterday and caught up mostly, i am super super happy to hear that mr RHYKO is a coming home yipeeeeee so happy for luna and DH xxxx

well i feel a bit better in myself today as we may have a long term solution to our probs and if it comes off i will obviously be sure to tell you.....but as always not building up hopes !

mr nate is snoozing still from 6.30 !! he woke at 5.45 had mimminks and sleepy again oh what an easy life been a bebe....and i have a new toy ''a yummy mummy change bag ''whoop whoop!!! will post pic later 

i hope you are all well going to catch up few pgs i missed last night 

how exciting kit more visitors yay!!

now what i have missed is any squinters from newbs

*shout out to mollz i keep missing you lovely hope leo is doing better xx oh and can we have some more piccys and what age clothes is the lil guy in so i can get his gift sorted out soon xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Oh yes I'm a lime! Happy Lime day to you too Sarachka *

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhptl2XmwpsAsT7Puo5THgmPPnb9RbCdB8Wab9ThDGKvZMcVm4


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Sorry I vamooshed last night but I had to do housework in preparation for the SIL, BIL and 3 kids arriving later today. The downstairs spare room hadn't been touched since my sis was here :blush: Mostly ready now :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...I think I'm going to have a day in the house or maybe just a whizz in the pram with Cara later for fresh air as it's been a busy week.
> 
> What y'all up to?
> 
> Happy Friday all!! :hugs:

DH is coming home early, about 1pm, and we're taking pooface to get his hair cut and then doing the supermarket shop, since this weekend is very busy with DSS the youngers B'day party with loads of friends on Saturday and then on Sunday DH's cousin with his 3 kids and the MIL and friends of DH's and their 4 kids are coming over. There are going to be hundreds of people in our house all weekend and we'll need lots of food :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit asked us a question then went offline :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I'm glad you have a plan in the making :thumbup:

Luna I hope today is still the day :hugs:

I'm off too now, see you later alligators xxx

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRuRWF3vNT9sunfBohfHIPAzQot0VzP6fEvhSD0RwwWlMK07Wgufg


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> Raise your hand if you have been guilty of this! :hi:
> I found this on www.twoweekwait.com
> 
> _*Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> 
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> 
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> 
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> 
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> 
> Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> 
> Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> 
> Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> 
> Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> 
> Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> 
> Step 13...Throw stick away.
> 
> Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> 
> Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!* _


:haha:oh yes and moi guilty as charged:blush:




poas said:


> Evening all, hope you are all well? I only read back 3 pages as I am too lazy to extend myself further! Clare he's being a dick, but I wouldn't want to say anything either if it was his personal thing.
> I think that you shouldn't have seen it-I would be very angry but think about when we all vent on here-bet our oh's wouldn't like it? Still, sucks ass.
> Esme is doing well, we are persevering with bf and it's going well-the cabbage compress worked wonders :) although oh nearly pissed himself laughing at me arranging the leaves and said what with the size they had gone, I looked like a fetishist vegetarian glamour shot!lol.
> Anyhow, I shall try check back soon, love to all!!!

:haha:the very thought made want to pee with laughter very ohhlalaaaaaaaa!!!! glad you and esme are doing well with your supersizedcabbageboobies:thumbup: all is good :hugs:


looks like munkie has a busy weekend :dohh:

clare i would do what you say just be off'ish he will know something's a miss:thumbup:silly man:growlmad:
oh and its more than likely your preggy hormones raging and this comment playing on your mind im sure all is good in the hood really chicka:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya girls :hi:

Seems we are all being productive though in my case it's because I haven't been all week :blush:... 

What was Kits question? Takes me an age to load the desktop view :nope: and now I forgot :dohh:

Luna lovey :yipee: :wohoo: I seen your status about Christmas :cloud9: wonder if you'll be like that when he's up every 3 hours :haha:, I joke... I know it will be just wonderful and you and DH will be grand :cloud9:

See you all later - only took me half hour to catch up today :thumbup: and for the next hour or so I'll be lurking :winkwink: then I really have to achieve something... Erin asked if she could stay at ours again so shell be here tomorrow night ::cloud9: love spoiling my little niece :cloud9: 

Hiya Hayley do tell about your solution???? Hope you are feeling better :hugs:

:hi: Molly hope you are well - you can desktop view the thread so it is easier to navigate and catch up.


----------



## firstbaby25

I knew I had forgot people! :dohh: 

Claire I think that's out of order and I would say something, me and my oh are like that about reading each others stuff - least I am. He used to read all my stuff and then we split up and I made it clear I was not ok with the reading of things and now we don't however if he *left it on* and I read that I wouldn't refrain. Lissy has a point, but I whinge about my OH's characteristics, things he can change if he so chooses. I don't come on here and call him nasty names like fat and ugly because that goes away from gossip in to bitchyness. I never whinge about stuff that he isn't aware of. I have respect... 

Lissy :hi: good to see you're all doing well in your house :flower: nice to see you on here :cloud9: you could maybe sell some photos :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just rang him.and said that when he was typing the message i could clearly see what he wrote! and its been upsetting me all night.

i said i saw the words 'twice the size literally,LOL' and told him how hurt i was then i started crying and still am :cry:

he said i shpuldnt have been reading it!
i said thats no excuse thats the only biti saw and didnt want to read more.i said he was a fucking jerk and it doesnt matter if i see the message or not im pissed off with him!

he said he was sorry and that i know if i put on too much weight he would say! oh thanks! he meant twice the size since i got preg-well then why did he say since he got married. I told him if thats how he feels then maybe we should have some time apart if my fat ass is getting in the way :cry:

he kept saying sorry he loves me he will make it up to me!

i hung up :haha:

ok i had a go at him and i still feel like shit but glad i called him


----------



## mummyApril

soooo tired today! i didnt go to sleep until 1 and then was awake at 4 and half 6 yaawn


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> i just rang him.and said that when he was typing the message i could clearly see what he wrote! and its been upsetting me all night.
> 
> i said i saw the words 'twice the size literally,LOL' and told him how hurt i was then i started crying and still am :cry:
> 
> he said i shpuldnt have been reading it!
> i said thats no excuse thats the only biti saw and didnt want to read more.i said he was a fucking jerk and it doesnt matter if i see the message or not im pissed off with him!
> 
> he said he was sorry and that i know if i put on too much weight he would say! oh thanks! he meant twice the size since i got preg-well then why did he say since he got married. I told him if thats how he feels then maybe we should have some time apart if my fat ass is getting in the way :cry:
> 
> he kept saying sorry he loves me he will make it up to me!
> 
> i hung up :haha:
> 
> ok i had a go at him and i still feel like shit but glad i called him

let him stew for a bit lol


----------



## mummyApril

how are you today Hayles?


----------



## firstbaby25

You cleared the thread! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

again....


----------



## babyhopes2010

update!

He called back said he was coming home at lunch time.i told him not to bother cos i wont be here.!

its really upset him asmuch as its upset me so i feel lil better now.
still :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit asked us a question then went offline :haha:

I know..how rude eh? :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..glad your DH is seeing how upset you are over this..comments like that no matter how jokingly said or flippant would hit me where it hurts too. Couple that with your preggy hormones I'm not surprised you were so upset. Just remember you look how a pregnant woman is supposed to look right now and honestly, the weight will just fall off once bebe has arrived :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

April I was joking - come back!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya kit how's your house looking? I take it it's Billy's brother or sister? You always have lovely things to do :cloud9:

I'm mustering the courage to get dressed and walk to town I could do with going the library to use the Internet... And nipping in to some recruitment consultants. I also have to go and sign my job seekers agreement and seeing about any housing benefit. The joys.


----------



## emandi

:hi: turle friends, going to call work I'm off sick :wohoo:
Not that I really am :blush:, but ....... 

I'm nesting :flower:


----------



## emandi

Also wanted to ask I carry very low, does it mean anything? :shrug:
Will try to upload some pics this weekend.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh emandi that's excellent news! The nesting especially that you are enjoying it! I think there's an old wives tale for low boys... :thumbup: but you know your bump is :blue: I'm just paying bills before I actually get dressed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

MY RECIPE BOOKS HAVE ARRIVED!!! 1001 Low-Carb recipes and another one with 112 recipes :wohoo: 
I love my food so much at least I will have some ideas for really yummy stuff without rice and pasta and flour and potatoes now!! Nom Nom :happydance: 

Italian Sausage Soup 

Sesame Orange Duck 

Garlic Cheese Stuffed Mushrooms

Curried Swordfish and Cabbage

AND I CAN EVEN MAKE BISCUITS AND CAKES IF I CAN GET HOLD OF ALMOND POWDER AND SOME SUGAR REPLACEMENT CALLED SPLENDA!!!

OH my, food festival here we come! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya kit how's your house looking? I take it it's Billy's brother or sister? You always have lovely things to do :cloud9:
> 
> I'm mustering the courage to get dressed and walk to town I could do with going the library to use the Internet... And nipping in to some recruitment consultants. I also have to go and sign my job seekers agreement and seeing about any housing benefit. The joys.

Hi Jaynie :kiss:

Yep, the house is loking much better..I hate having people come when everything is everywhere. I get a bit Hyacinth Bucket if you know what I mean :haha: It's Billy's sister, the one who had her baby girl the same day as me :thumbup: so I have the champers on ice :drunk: :friends:

Sounds like you're still not feeling the best about the work situation. I know it's rubbish but try to get yourself into the mind space where this is simply a break and you'll be back to work soon..because I believe you will be :flower: Good luck with the benefits stuff :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha, like everything on Google I just looked up this artificial sweetner 'Splenda' and you die if you eat it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo Champagne. I could down a bottle in one :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha, like everything on Google I just looked up this artificial sweetner 'Splenda' and you die if you eat it!

Of course you do....sword swallowing is probably much safer :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooo Champagne. I could down a bottle in one :cloud9:

Back off preggo!! It's my turn!! :trouble:


----------



## firstbaby25

B I can get you splenda I don't mind sending some don't thunk its expensive but google a French equivalent because it probably exists. It's sweetener like aspartame isn't good causes cancer apparently... You just can't win! I'm sure a stint of GD won't kill you.

Oo that's good Kit! Unlike B I couldn't quite do a full bottle but a bucks fizz would be lovely. Yeah I think it's cause of in the meantime Adam had to put all his wages in to the account for our bills :shock: I feel like such a burden. :sad2: he literally thought of things to sell last night :cry: I feel bad about it myself and for him :nope:

I'm just putting make up and nice perfume on to make me feel better. Going to take my laptop to the library in the event that I can use it there with wifi and try and apply for a ton of jobs!


----------



## kit_cat

Yay for Bethany and Sezi's limes today and yesterday for Trin's mango :cloud9: All of your pregnancys are flying in so fast i can't believe it!


----------



## Sarachka

Hello ladies!!

Sorry I was absent last night, hung out at mumsie's house and then went straight to bed feeling exhausted. In work today, so ready for the weekend!! This week has been one of the hardest of my working life and I'm just so gald it's all over!!

and guess what?! I won an award at work for my charity efforts :happydance: a £10 high street voucher!


----------



## Sarachka

*yay look at my lime!!*


----------



## firstbaby25

I thunk it's odd that some pregnancies on the thread seem to fly and others don't. Sarah and B's have gone slower, for me, than Trin's! A funny community.Happy belated mango day Trin! 

Happy lime day B and Sarah! 

I walked half way to town and realised I'd forgot loads of things I'd need for the benefits! Tenancy agreements and passport :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

2 hour nap complete :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> 2 hour nap complete :)

:happydance:

You or James or both?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I thunk it's odd that some pregnancies on the thread seem to fly and others don't. Sarah and B's have gone slower, for me, than Trin's! A funny community.Happy belated mango day Trin!
> 
> Happy lime day B and Sarah!
> 
> I walked half way to town and realised I'd forgot loads of things I'd need for the benefits! Tenancy agreements and passport :dohh:

Oh crap...ah well, it's good exercise :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Sorry I was absent last night, hung out at mumsie's house and then went straight to bed feeling exhausted. In work today, so ready for the weekend!! This week has been one of the hardest of my working life and I'm just so gald it's all over!!
> 
> and guess what?! I won an award at work for my charity efforts :happydance: a £10 high street voucher!

:wohoo:

Glad you got some recognition Sezi...muchly deserved :thumbup:

I'm not surprised you've been drained but as you say, it's over now - phew!


----------



## mummyApril

omg how clean is your house :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 2 hour nap complete :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> You or James or both?Click to expand...

both :) definitely needed it now im walking 4 miles a day it takes it out of me!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> omg how clean is your house :sick:

:shock:
Don't think those mattresses have been steam cleaned for a while...and I've no idea when those walls were last washed!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 2 hour nap complete :)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> You or James or both?Click to expand...
> 
> both :) definitely needed it now im walking 4 miles a day it takes it out of me!Click to expand...

Cool..well jel! Although Cara was up only once last night so I feel pretty good today :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LUNA!!!! I see you....is everything still on for today :happydance: I really hope so m'love :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Ginge! New romance still going strong? :) Hope you're happy :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

it is just 5am here, I am pumping :)
As of last night all systems are go! We are arriving between 9 and 10 am to get our little one! likely it will be several hours I am sure for the discharge process...
I will take lots of pictures! :D


----------



## cassie04

hello ladies!!!!

i wanted to ask you clever girls a question!

I already have my moses basket but i want a new bedding set (i wanted to get something more girlie or cute) where can i buy JUST covers from?!?! they always try and sell me the basket as well and this is no good! :dohh:

Luna- I hope you get rhyko home today chick! you deserve to have him back and he has been such a little star! good luck and i hope today is the day you get to bring your goregeous baby boy home! :hugs:

Kit- :hi: how often does Care wake up now?:shrug:


----------



## emandi

Luna that is fantastic news!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> it is just 5am here, I am pumping :)
> As of last night all systems are go! We are arriving between 9 and 10 am to get our little one! likely it will be several hours I am sure for the discharge process...
> I will take lots of pictures! :D

OMG!! So excited for you..you must be an absolute mass of emotions right now. There will be no better feeling than walking out of that hospital finally with Rhyko in your arms....yes please, TONS of pics :cloud9:

Lots of love to all three of you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, girls!! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> hello ladies!!!!
> 
> i wanted to ask you clever girls a question!
> 
> I already have my moses basket but i want a new bedding set (i wanted to get something more girlie or cute) where can i buy JUST covers from?!?! they always try and sell me the basket as well and this is no good! :dohh:
> 
> Luna- I hope you get rhyko home today chick! you deserve to have him back and he has been such a little star! good luck and i hope today is the day you get to bring your goregeous baby boy home! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- :hi: how often does Care wake up now?:shrug:

Hiya :wave:

I think you just need to go online and have a look about for bedding only... here's a start..https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003C6B...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B003C6BEEU

As for Cara..she was up just once last night just before 4am :happydance: and went back down without too much fuss till I got her up just after 7am! it's getting better :wohoo:

How are you this fine Friday m'love?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> omg how clean is your house :sick:
> 
> :shock:
> Don't think those mattresses have been steam cleaned for a while...and I've no idea when those walls were last washed!!Click to expand...

he hadnt used a hoover for 5 months!!!! i cant not use mine for 5 hours haha, and eggs in the fridge for a year!


----------



## mummyApril

woohooo Luna yay so happy for you!!!! tonight you shall be feeding your son in your arms in your home :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies!!!!
> 
> i wanted to ask you clever girls a question!
> 
> I already have my moses basket but i want a new bedding set (i wanted to get something more girlie or cute) where can i buy JUST covers from?!?! they always try and sell me the basket as well and this is no good! :dohh:
> 
> Luna- I hope you get rhyko home today chick! you deserve to have him back and he has been such a little star! good luck and i hope today is the day you get to bring your goregeous baby boy home! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- :hi: how often does Care wake up now?:shrug:
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I think you just need to go online and have a look about for bedding only... here's a start..https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003C6B...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B003C6BEEU
> 
> As for Cara..she was up just once last night just before 4am :happydance: and went back down without too much fuss till I got her up just after 7am! it's getting better :wohoo:
> 
> How are you this fine Friday m'love?Click to expand...

Thanks kit! 

Aww thats fab with cara! do you have a routine of when she goes down to bed every night etc? :shrug: im going to try and get into a routine as soon as i can but i guess its very hard to do! 

Actually kit im not too bad but i still keep getting sharp pains in my belly and in my back (its kinds feels like when u get cramp in your legs and when it hurts you have to straighten ur leg to ease the pain but obviosuly in my back not my legs) Its like an awkward tight feeling and i kinda end up rolling about :dohh: i feel like my belly and back is seizing up/cramping and it only last 5 mins usually but it takes my breath away! any ideas what this could be? It started happening 2 weeks ago every day for 5 mins-ish but i havent had it for a few days but was back again this morn!:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

today is the first day in days that iv been able to eat some lunch!


----------



## mummyApril

yay for sleepies Cara!


----------



## cassie04

LUNA THIS IS ABSOLUTLY FREAKING FANTASTIC NEWS! i am so happy for you, Dh and Rhyko! have an amazing day today! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Cassie id say the sharp pains could be growing etc, but im not so sure about the back pains, i would ring the midwife and see what she says?


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> today is the first day in days that iv been able to eat some lunch!

how come?:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

FAB NEWS LUNA.AFTER ALL THE HEARTACHE U FINALLY GET TO TAKE HOME YOUR LITTLE PRINCE! IM SO PLEASED FOR YOU:kiss::hugs:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> Cassie id say the sharp pains could be growing etc, but im not so sure about the back pains, i would ring the midwife and see what she says?

i rang her last week cos it had been happening for a week and a half and she said it will just be constipation but im not constipated :growlmad: its so strange and so weird its just like this sharp intense pain for 5 mins where literally i roll about cos i feel like i have cramp in back and belly (the seizing up/tightening type cramp) i get growing pains like twinges and aches but i thought this would be too intense to be growing pains as they dont reduce me to being out of breath! well i seen the scan and baby looked fine on monday..... il prob just wait untill i see mw on 29th and ask her! thanks april!


----------



## mummyApril

how much luck on moving council do you think i will have when as of August this year there are 5884 people waiting to be housed and only about 43 properties a month available?! haha not a lot!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> today is the first day in days that iv been able to eat some lunch!
> 
> how come?:shrug:Click to expand...

just been busy and by the time i have time i have to collect the girls from school and then its dinner time lol


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> today is the first day in days that iv been able to eat some lunch!
> 
> how come?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> just been busy and by the time i have time i have to collect the girls from school and then its dinner time lolClick to expand...

oh thats no good....i countdown the minutes untill my food:haha: hmmmm gosh housing looks like a slim chance! :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies!!!!
> 
> i wanted to ask you clever girls a question!
> 
> I already have my moses basket but i want a new bedding set (i wanted to get something more girlie or cute) where can i buy JUST covers from?!?! they always try and sell me the basket as well and this is no good! :dohh:
> 
> Luna- I hope you get rhyko home today chick! you deserve to have him back and he has been such a little star! good luck and i hope today is the day you get to bring your goregeous baby boy home! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- :hi: how often does Care wake up now?:shrug:
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I think you just need to go online and have a look about for bedding only... here's a start..https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003C6B...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B003C6BEEU
> 
> As for Cara..she was up just once last night just before 4am :happydance: and went back down without too much fuss till I got her up just after 7am! it's getting better :wohoo:
> 
> How are you this fine Friday m'love?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks kit!
> 
> Aww thats fab with cara! do you have a routine of when she goes down to bed every night etc? :shrug: im going to try and get into a routine as soon as i can but i guess its very hard to do!
> 
> Actually kit im not too bad but i still keep getting sharp pains in my belly and in my back (its kinds feels like when u get cramp in your legs and when it hurts you have to straighten ur leg to ease the pain but obviosuly in my back not my legs) Its like an awkward tight feeling and i kinda end up rolling about :dohh: i feel like my belly and back is seizing up/cramping and it only last 5 mins usually but it takes my breath away! any ideas what this could be? It started happening 2 weeks ago every day for 5 mins-ish but i havent had it for a few days but was back again this morn!:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, we have a bedtime routine which we stick to as best we can. Bath, boob then bed, in that order starting sometime between 6pm and 7pm and Cara is usually asleep by 7pm. It works for us :)

Hmm, not sure about the pains Cassie...it's most likely just stretching/expanding of your muscles etc but ask the MW again and don't be fobbed of with constipation!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> how much luck on moving council do you think i will have when as of August this year there are 5884 people waiting to be housed and only about 43 properties a month available?! haha not a lot!

Oh dear. Are you not considered overcrowded now though? Would that not push you up the line?


----------



## babyhopes2010

overcrowding is over 5.5 in 2 bed or 7.5 in 3 bed.u need to have ALOT of people living with u b4 overcrowding x


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> overcrowding is over 5.5 in 2 bed or 7.5 in 3 bed.u need to have ALOT of people living with u b4 overcrowding x

Ahhh I see. How do you get 5 1/2 or 7 1/2 people? :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> overcrowding is over 5.5 in 2 bed or 7.5 in 3 bed.u need to have ALOT of people living with u b4 overcrowding x
> 
> Ahhh I see. How do you get 5 1/2 or 7 1/2 people? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: the most asked question :haha:

.5 or 1/2 is child under 10 :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> overcrowding is over 5.5 in 2 bed or 7.5 in 3 bed.u need to have ALOT of people living with u b4 overcrowding x
> 
> Ahhh I see. How do you get 5 1/2 or 7 1/2 people? :winkwink:Click to expand...

In Bromley u would be classed as overcrowded ! People can even get a 2 bed place before a baby is born ... Just has to be over 20 weeks !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> overcrowding is over 5.5 in 2 bed or 7.5 in 3 bed.u need to have ALOT of people living with u b4 overcrowding x
> 
> Ahhh I see. How do you get 5 1/2 or 7 1/2 people? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> In Bromley u would be classed as overcrowded ! People can even get a 2 bed place before a baby is born ... Just has to be over 20 weeks !Click to expand...

APRIL!!! Quick!! Move to Bromley STAT!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how much luck on moving council do you think i will have when as of August this year there are 5884 people waiting to be housed and only about 43 properties a month available?! haha not a lot!
> 
> Oh dear. Are you not considered overcrowded now though? Would that not push you up the line?Click to expand...

well id think i was overcrowded, 2 bedrooms and 3 children but then my friend is in 1 bed her her partner and 2 children and not considered overcrowded, but thats a different area. iv applied anyhow so we will see


----------



## kit_cat

So this is how I get the housework done nowadays.....she's good for maybe an hour in this then she falls asleep which is like THE biggest bonus as she doesn't like to sleep during the day and fights it really hard.

Sorry about the poor pic but you get the idea..she gets antsy if I stand still so I didn't hang about :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Luna I am so excited for you. I can not wait to see all the pictures you take. You son gets to come home today!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kit sounds like the bed time routine is working beautifully!! :thumbup:

B and Sara happy lime day!!!!!!

I have been resting today. Can't pin point what feels wrong but I am just not feeling great. Head is constantly hurting and constantly feel nauseous and food doesn't help 2 much bc I just need to keep eating and eating lol!!!

DH wants to go to Atlantic City over night tonight and I really do not want to. I would have liked to go to the relaxing beach house. I will go because he has been amazing and he deserves some fun time out. We have not gone out, he just sits with me on the couch and watches tv and plays games. I must bring a lot of snacks to keep in my bag because I get hungry soooooooo frequently.


----------



## addie25

Newbie did you test today??


----------



## mummyApril

in brentwood they do that also! but im in chelmsford now! 

those whos bubis recently had injections did it give them runny poos?


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey girls! :wave: TGIBRHF!! (thank goodness it's bring rhyko home friday) :happydance: Luna's been on my mind all morning! :wohoo: 

how are u turts?

me? i'm fine. 2 hrs into the work day and thinking about poas tomorrow. :-k i'll be 10 dpo. scared of a bfn tho :argh: the on and off bb pain i've had for a week now is not convincing enough. bring on the voms i say! :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Luna I am so excited for you. I can not wait to see all the pictures you take. You son gets to come home today!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Kit sounds like the bed time routine is working beautifully!! :thumbup:
> 
> B and Sara happy lime day!!!!!!
> 
> I have been resting today. Can't pin point what feels wrong but I am just not feeling great. Head is constantly hurting and constantly feel nauseous and food doesn't help 2 much bc I just need to keep eating and eating lol!!!
> 
> DH wants to go to Atlantic City over night tonight and I really do not want to. I would have liked to go to the relaxing beach house. I will go because he has been amazing and he deserves some fun time out. We have not gone out, he just sits with me on the couch and watches tv and plays games. I must bring a lot of snacks to keep in my bag because I get hungry soooooooo frequently.

Thanks addie :hugs:

Y'know I'm pretty sure that your DH would understand if you said you just didn't feel great and could you maybe go to AC another weekend? It's nice of you to put him first though :thumbup:

You are exactly the same as me when I was preggy..I HAD to eat to help the nausea..it was the only thing that stopped me from vomming!


----------



## addie25

NEWIE I AGREE POAS POAS POAS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> So this is how I get the housework done nowadays.....she's good for maybe an hour in this then she falls asleep which is like THE biggest bonus as she doesn't like to sleep during the day and fights it really hard.
> 
> Sorry about the poor pic but you get the idea..she gets antsy if I stand still so I didn't hang about :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 280015

thats brilliant i must get one asap as il be able to carry him like this now and do housework lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> in brentwood they do that also! but im in chelmsford now!
> 
> those whos bubis recently had injections did it give them runny poos?

Hmm, Cara kind of always has runny poo...it wasn't any more runny than normal though. Sorry, so not helpful :blush:


----------



## addie25

I woke up every 2 hours last night buttt it was ok bc I fell rt back to sleep each time so that was lovely. I even had dreams so that means I was really asleep :thumbup:

Question: my breathing is off, my chest feels tight, is that normal? Maybe just stress I don't realize I have??


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Newbie did you test today??

I chickened out! I'm thinking about trying tomorrow. i am so afraid i'm not :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey girls! :wave: TGIBRHF!! (thank goodness it's bring rhyko home friday) :happydance: Luna's been on my mind all morning! :wohoo:
> 
> how are u turts?
> 
> me? i'm fine. 2 hrs into the work day and thinking about poas tomorrow. :-k i'll be 10 dpo. scared of a bfn tho :argh: the on and off bb pain i've had for a week now is not convincing enough. bring on the voms i say! :fool:

Ooooh newbs....I'm wishing so hard for you. The feeling odd and the booby pain makes me seriously excited that this is it.....OMG, this might be it newbs :happydance: *gets a bit teary but tries not to get ahead of oneself*


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh April I just had Lauren screaming at me for 20 minutes and did the hugest runny poo I have ever seen .... But she is generally moist anyway lol

Kit ! Love it .... I bet you never get behind with the housework ! I just want my house to look lovely but there is not enough time .... Argggghhhh ! 

Newbie ! Testttttttttttttttttttt

Big hugs addie x


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh, where are my manners?! :dohh:

Happy, happy *lime day *B and Sarah!! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So this is how I get the housework done nowadays.....she's good for maybe an hour in this then she falls asleep which is like THE biggest bonus as she doesn't like to sleep during the day and fights it really hard.
> 
> Sorry about the poor pic but you get the idea..she gets antsy if I stand still so I didn't hang about :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 280015
> 
> 
> thats brilliant i must get one asap as il be able to carry him like this now and do housework lolClick to expand...

If James can fully support his own head then you can put him in this way, if not, he can face into your body and the back adjusts to support babies head :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I woke up every 2 hours last night buttt it was ok bc I fell rt back to sleep each time so that was lovely. I even had dreams so that means I was really asleep :thumbup:
> 
> Question: my breathing is off, my chest feels tight, is that normal? Maybe just stress I don't realize I have??

Sounds a bit like anxiety addie?


----------



## Crunchie

Oh luna ! I am sooooooo pleased for you ! It's just tooooo exciting xx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhhh April I just had Lauren screaming at me for 20 minutes and did the hugest runny poo I have ever seen .... But she is generally moist anyway lol
> 
> Kit ! Love it .... I bet you never get behind with the housework ! I just want my house to look lovely but there is not enough time .... Argggghhhh !
> 
> Newbie ! Testttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> Big hugs addie x

Are you kidding me Crunchie? My housework is soooo behind it's scary but I don't really care anymore. Only now am I beginning to get my butt in gear..twelve weeks down the line!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave: TGIBRHF!! (thank goodness it's bring rhyko home friday) :happydance: Luna's been on my mind all morning! :wohoo:
> 
> how are u turts?
> 
> me? i'm fine. 2 hrs into the work day and thinking about poas tomorrow. :-k i'll be 10 dpo. scared of a bfn tho :argh: the on and off bb pain i've had for a week now is not convincing enough. bring on the voms i say! :fool:
> 
> Ooooh newbs....I'm wishing so hard for you. The feeling odd and the booby pain makes me seriously excited that this is it.....OMG, this might be it newbs :happydance: *gets a bit teary but tries not to get ahead of oneself*Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks kit! i'm so torn. i _feel_ like maybe, possibly this could be it, but i just can't let myself believe it. i think i wll test in the a.m. but i'm not expecting to see anything as its still a bit early. i swear if this isn't it, i am booking a mammogram b/c something is going on in there!! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> So this is how I get the housework done nowadays.....she's good for maybe an hour in this then she falls asleep which is like THE biggest bonus as she doesn't like to sleep during the day and fights it really hard.
> 
> Sorry about the poor pic but you get the idea..she gets antsy if I stand still so I didn't hang about :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 280015

Me too!! I did loads of housework like that!! :haha: Brings back memories:cloud9: It reminds me of a fab pic in the monkey family album of my dad hanging out the washing with one of us in a babysling, all side burns and flares and all :rofl: I love that pic!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> in brentwood they do that also! but im in chelmsford now!
> 
> those whos bubis recently had injections did it give them runny poos?
> 
> Hmm, Cara kind of always has runny poo...it wasn't any more runny than normal though. Sorry, so not helpful :blush:Click to expand...

it wasnt as runny as i thought it just sounded it lol. hes been quite constipated due to changing to milk (my booby juice all gone :() but today hes been loser so thought it had to do with jabs x


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave: TGIBRHF!! (thank goodness it's bring rhyko home friday) :happydance: Luna's been on my mind all morning! :wohoo:
> 
> how are u turts?
> 
> me? i'm fine. 2 hrs into the work day and thinking about poas tomorrow. :-k i'll be 10 dpo. scared of a bfn tho :argh: the on and off bb pain i've had for a week now is not convincing enough. bring on the voms i say! :fool:
> 
> Ooooh newbs....I'm wishing so hard for you. The feeling odd and the booby pain makes me seriously excited that this is it.....OMG, this might be it newbs :happydance: *gets a bit teary but tries not to get ahead of oneself*Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thanks kit! i'm so torn. i _feel_ like maybe, possibly this could be it, but i just can't let myself believe it. i think i wll test in the a.m. but i'm not expecting to see anything as its still a bit early. i swear if this isn't it, i am booking a mammogram b/c something is going on in there!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Right...I need to know what time you will test/post. I have visitors but I will sneak to the loo if necessary with my phone (eeuw - sorry :blush:) I am on tenterhooks!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave: TGIBRHF!! (thank goodness it's bring rhyko home friday) :happydance: Luna's been on my mind all morning! :wohoo:
> 
> how are u turts?
> 
> me? i'm fine. 2 hrs into the work day and thinking about poas tomorrow. :-k i'll be 10 dpo. scared of a bfn tho :argh: the on and off bb pain i've had for a week now is not convincing enough. bring on the voms i say! :fool:
> 
> Ooooh newbs....I'm wishing so hard for you. The feeling odd and the booby pain makes me seriously excited that this is it.....OMG, this might be it newbs :happydance: *gets a bit teary but tries not to get ahead of oneself*Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thanks kit! i'm so torn. i _feel_ like maybe, possibly this could be it, but i just can't let myself believe it. i think i wll test in the a.m. but i'm not expecting to see anything as its still a bit early. i swear if this isn't it, i am booking a mammogram b/c something is going on in there!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Well there's no point in speculating when you have modern urinary technology at your fingertips :shrug:.......:test:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I woke up every 2 hours last night buttt it was ok bc I fell rt back to sleep each time so that was lovely. I even had dreams so that means I was really asleep :thumbup:
> 
> Question: my breathing is off, my chest feels tight, is that normal? Maybe just stress I don't realize I have??

could be anxiety i had that x


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> So this is how I get the housework done nowadays.....she's good for maybe an hour in this then she falls asleep which is like THE biggest bonus as she doesn't like to sleep during the day and fights it really hard.
> 
> Sorry about the poor pic but you get the idea..she gets antsy if I stand still so I didn't hang about :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 280015

Awesome Kit she looks so cute!!!!

HMMM Can I have one on the front and one on the back when I clean house ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## HollyMonkey

*They could be Braxton Hicks cassie?*


----------



## addie25

Newbie I understand being scared. When I would test early I would have the mentality that is it early so do not get upset if nothing is there and try tomorrow but if it does show up early then yaya you didn't have to wait. I think this is going to be it this month I really do!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So this is how I get the housework done nowadays.....she's good for maybe an hour in this then she falls asleep which is like THE biggest bonus as she doesn't like to sleep during the day and fights it really hard.
> 
> Sorry about the poor pic but you get the idea..she gets antsy if I stand still so I didn't hang about :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 280015
> 
> 
> thats brilliant i must get one asap as il be able to carry him like this now and do housework lolClick to expand...
> 
> If James can fully support his own head then you can put him in this way, if not, he can face into your body and the back adjusts to support babies head :thumbup:Click to expand...

he can but sometimes he gets lazy n likes to rest on my shoulder lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So this is how I get the housework done nowadays.....she's good for maybe an hour in this then she falls asleep which is like THE biggest bonus as she doesn't like to sleep during the day and fights it really hard.
> 
> Sorry about the poor pic but you get the idea..she gets antsy if I stand still so I didn't hang about :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 280015
> 
> 
> Awesome Kit she looks so cute!!!!
> 
> HMMM Can I have one on the front and one on the back when I clean house ahahahahahahahahahahahahaClick to expand...

You'll have to get twin bike seats for your bicycle! Luckily Mother Nature already gave you 2 boobs :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Newbie I understand being scared. When I would test early I would have the mentality that is it early so do not get upset if nothing is there and try tomorrow but if it does show up early then yaya you didn't have to wait. I think this is going to be it this month I really do!!

Perfectly correct :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

mmmm having the most delish tomatoes for a snack. 

2 bad it wont keep me satisfied for more than 20 min :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh April I just had Lauren screaming at me for 20 minutes and did the hugest runny poo I have ever seen .... But she is generally moist anyway lol
> 
> Kit ! Love it .... I bet you never get behind with the housework ! I just want my house to look lovely but there is not enough time .... Argggghhhh !
> 
> Newbie ! Testttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> Big hugs addie x
> 
> Are you kidding me Crunchie? My housework is soooo behind it's scary but I don't really care anymore. Only now am I beginning to get my butt in gear..twelve weeks down the line!!Click to expand...

seriously my house is horrible! im trying to be more relaxed about it as i read that an untidy house means you have a personality well i def do! but my house doesnt say i do lol (thats a lame excuse for the lack of housework isnt it?)


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY LUNA!! :yipee: That's fab!!!


----------



## cassie04

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

I love this for my little girl :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well afternoon all, we went to the supermarket and the shopping centre and Holly went on a merry-go-round, 2 goes she had, one in a big yellow train and one in a pink swan :awww: Her little face as she went round, just sooooooooooo sweet. Made me all soppy.

Am just cooking some experimental cakes using low carb flour equivalents that I got at the supermarket- made them from coconut powder, almond powder, powdered oats, egg, butter and fake sugar; and a bit of baking powder. Hope they're good :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> *They could be Braxton Hicks cassie?*

Is that what they feel like?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I love this for my little girl :cloud9:

Tells me I'm not allowed to see this in the country I'm in :cry: Like Kit's song. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *They could be Braxton Hicks cassie?*
> 
> Is that what they feel like?:shrug:Click to expand...

Seems similar to the ones I had, does your tummy go all tight and hard and lift up into your rib cage like a kind of big cramped muscle? Then relax again afterwards?


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *They could be Braxton Hicks cassie?*
> 
> Is that what they feel like?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Seems similar to the ones I had, does your tummy go all tight and hard and lift up into your rib cage like a kind of big cramped muscle? Then relax again afterwards?Click to expand...

ooh im not really sure im to busy rolling on the floor for 5 mins untill its gone.....il focus next time :haha:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I love this for my little girl :cloud9:
> 
> Tells me I'm not allowed to see this in the country I'm in :cry: Like Kit's song. :cry:Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> mmmm having the most delish tomatoes for a snack.
> 
> 2 bad it wont keep me satisfied for more than 20 min :haha:

That's the trouble with healthy food, it just doesn't EVER feel you up. I have several months of feeling continually hungry before me:nope:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Well afternoon all, we went to the supermarket and the shopping centre and Holly went on a merry-go-round, 2 goes she had, one in a big yellow train and one in a pink swan :awww: Her little face as she went round, just sooooooooooo sweet. Made me all soppy.
> 
> Am just cooking some experimental cakes using low carb flour equivalents that I got at the supermarket- made them from coconut powder, almond powder, powdered oats, egg, butter and fake sugar; and a bit of baking powder. Hope they're good :happydance:

OHHH YOU MADE ME WANT CAKE NOW!! SOUNDS SO GOOD!!!

CASSIE I LOVEEEEEE THAT IT IS SOOO PRETTY!!:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> mmmm having the most delish tomatoes for a snack.
> 
> 2 bad it wont keep me satisfied for more than 20 min :haha:
> 
> that's the trouble with healthy food, it just doesn't ever feel you up. I have several months of feeling continually hungry before me:nope:Click to expand...

i know i am hungry again. I am trying to wait a bit before i go get an apple with peanut butter.


----------



## addie25

I just found a clip of a pig stuffing its face and I tried to put it on here put it wont let me so I just texted it to DH and he started laughing and said that is a good description of me lately lol.


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *They could be Braxton Hicks cassie?*
> 
> Is that what they feel like?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Seems similar to the ones I had, does your tummy go all tight and hard and lift up into your rib cage like a kind of big cramped muscle? Then relax again afterwards?Click to expand...
> 
> ooh im not really sure im to busy rolling on the floor for 5 mins untill its gone.....il focus next time :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm they're that painful? Mine weren't that bad, I could carry on with life through them. Check with your mw:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Lime day twin preggos :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave: TGIBRHF!! (thank goodness it's bring rhyko home friday) :happydance: Luna's been on my mind all morning! :wohoo:
> 
> how are u turts?
> 
> me? i'm fine. 2 hrs into the work day and thinking about poas tomorrow. :-k i'll be 10 dpo. scared of a bfn tho :argh: the on and off bb pain i've had for a week now is not convincing enough. bring on the voms i say! :fool:
> 
> Ooooh newbs....I'm wishing so hard for you. The feeling odd and the booby pain makes me seriously excited that this is it.....OMG, this might be it newbs :happydance: *gets a bit teary but tries not to get ahead of oneself*Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thanks kit! i'm so torn. i _feel_ like maybe, possibly this could be it, but i just can't let myself believe it. i think i wll test in the a.m. but i'm not expecting to see anything as its still a bit early. i swear if this isn't it, i am booking a mammogram b/c something is going on in there!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Right...I need to know what time you will test/post. I have visitors but I will sneak to the loo if necessary with my phone (eeuw - sorry :blush:) I am on tenterhooks!!!Click to expand...

probably around 7ish. i'm 6 hrs behind most of you guys i think?


----------



## newbie_ttc

fear not, here you go b. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

it's darling cassie! i want one!! :hissy:


----------



## newbie_ttc

crunch, i meant to say. i just love that piccy of lauren on fb today. i could just lift her up and give her a sweet little squeeze. she's so beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks newbs ! I just wish I could upload from my phone on here x


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So this is how I get the housework done nowadays.....she's good for maybe an hour in this then she falls asleep which is like THE biggest bonus as she doesn't like to sleep during the day and fights it really hard.
> 
> Sorry about the poor pic but you get the idea..she gets antsy if I stand still so I didn't hang about :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 280015
> 
> 
> Awesome Kit she looks so cute!!!!
> 
> HMMM Can I have one on the front and one on the back when I clean house ahahahahahahahahahahahahaClick to expand...

Well if ever there was a great excuse for having your cleaner come in..... :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Thanks newbs ! I just wish I could upload from my phone on here x

i could probably upload it... lemme see what i can do. brb :)


----------



## addie25

I am so excitedddddddd my fil is cooking his famous pasta, home made sauce, meat balls, and chicken tonightttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt i loveeeeeeeeeeee that it is one of my favorite dinners!!!!!! it is sad how much food makes me happy rt now lol.


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I love this for my little girl :cloud9:

Cassie...this is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:

Can I offer a word of advice from a new mummy who has just ceased to use her moses basket? Get one that rocks rather than stands still. The rocking will save your life in the wee small hours when you need baby to go back to sleep. I only wished my cot rocked when Cara first went into it :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> mmmm having the most delish tomatoes for a snack.
> 
> 2 bad it wont keep me satisfied for more than 20 min :haha:
> 
> That's the trouble with healthy food, it just doesn't EVER feel you up. I have several months of feeling continually hungry before me:nope:Click to expand...

None of my food ever "feels" me up...am I doing something wrong? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! :wave: TGIBRHF!! (thank goodness it's bring rhyko home friday) :happydance: Luna's been on my mind all morning! :wohoo:
> 
> how are u turts?
> 
> me? i'm fine. 2 hrs into the work day and thinking about poas tomorrow. :-k i'll be 10 dpo. scared of a bfn tho :argh: the on and off bb pain i've had for a week now is not convincing enough. bring on the voms i say! :fool:
> 
> Ooooh newbs....I'm wishing so hard for you. The feeling odd and the booby pain makes me seriously excited that this is it.....OMG, this might be it newbs :happydance: *gets a bit teary but tries not to get ahead of oneself*Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thanks kit! i'm so torn. i _feel_ like maybe, possibly this could be it, but i just can't let myself believe it. i think i wll test in the a.m. but i'm not expecting to see anything as its still a bit early. i swear if this isn't it, i am booking a mammogram b/c something is going on in there!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Right...I need to know what time you will test/post. I have visitors but I will sneak to the loo if necessary with my phone (eeuw - sorry :blush:) I am on tenterhooks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> probably around 7ish. i'm 6 hrs behind most of you guys i think?Click to expand...

Righto! I'll be on here at 7pm to see what's going on :happydance:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> mmmm having the most delish tomatoes for a snack.
> 
> 2 bad it wont keep me satisfied for more than 20 min :haha:
> 
> That's the trouble with healthy food, it just doesn't EVER feel you up. I have several months of feeling continually hungry before me:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> None of my food ever "feels" me up...am I doing something wrong? :shrug:Click to expand...

You aren't approaching it properly I bet!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I love this for my little girl :cloud9:
> 
> Cassie...this is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Can I offer a word of advice from a new mummy who has just ceased to use her moses basket? Get one that rocks rather than stands still. The rocking will save your life in the wee small hours when you need baby to go back to sleep. I only wished my cot rocked when Cara first went into it :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice kit!!! :thumbup: i welcome alllll advice from u turtle mummies cos incase i havent told u a million times im new to this and i havent got a clue! i kinda expect someone to tell me i cant have my baby cos i am too clueless! :nope: I really wanted a rocking one!!!! but i do need a foldable one as we will often be going to stay at my mums on weekends and i would just like some thing i can easily put in the car.... do you know if u can get foldable rocking stands or am i being stupid?:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Fanks newbs !!!!! I am still on a shitty layout on my phone nuv u x 

Cassie someone actually gave me a crib and Lauren prefers it to the Moses basket as it glides ...minute rocking and she is snoozing and will be in that much longer than the moses x


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> mmmm having the most delish tomatoes for a snack.
> 
> 2 bad it wont keep me satisfied for more than 20 min :haha:
> 
> That's the trouble with healthy food, it just doesn't EVER feel you up. I have several months of feeling continually hungry before me:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> None of my food ever "feels" me up...am I doing something wrong? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't approaching it properly I bet!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Story of my life addie :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> mmmm having the most delish tomatoes for a snack.
> 
> 2 bad it wont keep me satisfied for more than 20 min :haha:
> 
> That's the trouble with healthy food, it just doesn't EVER feel you up. I have several months of feeling continually hungry before me:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> None of my food ever "feels" me up...am I doing something wrong? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't approaching it properly I bet!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Story of my life addie :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

oh gosh i am going on yet another shopping spree for my little girl and im now worried that it will be boy.....i cant see dave letting me put a boy in a pink dress! :/ remind me how often are they wrong?!?!?!?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Fanks newbs !!!!! I am still on a shitty layout on my phone nuv u x
> 
> Cassie someone actually gave me a crib and Lauren prefers it to the Moses basket as it glides ...minute rocking and she is snoozing and will be in that much longer than the moses x

Oooo good call Crunchie! I'm not sure if you can get folding rocking stands :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> oh gosh i am going on yet another shopping spree for my little girl and im now worried that it will be boy.....i cant see dave letting me put a boy in a pink dress! :/ remind me how often are they wrong?!?!?!?

Did the sonographer not tell you how positive they were? I know my sister was told 95% sure when she was told :pink:


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie said:


> Fanks newbs !!!!! I am still on a shitty layout on my phone nuv u x
> 
> Cassie someone actually gave me a crib and Lauren prefers it to the Moses basket as it glides ...minute rocking and she is snoozing and will be in that much longer than the moses x

I tried to thank you then for that post but it wouldnt let me :shrug: ! i have a cot alreasy but im not going to use it untill she is a bit older and we have done up a nursery in our new home. Can you get moving cribs that you can travel or am i being ridiculous?


----------



## addie25

I know of travel cribs they are small and fold up. My cousins uses it when she goes on vacation.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My cakes are yummy and they felt me up just how I like them to :flasher:

Lauren is so pretty :cloud9:

And Cassie it's lovely the crib, thanks Newbs for posting it, and Lauren pic :thumbup:

I'm off for a little napling before swimming tonight :sleep: 

xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> oh gosh i am going on yet another shopping spree for my little girl and im now worried that it will be boy.....i cant see dave letting me put a boy in a pink dress! :/ remind me how often are they wrong?!?!?!?
> 
> Did the sonographer not tell you how positive they were? I know my sister was told 95% sure when she was told :pink:Click to expand...

I was told 100% girl with little miss munkie


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> oh gosh i am going on yet another shopping spree for my little girl and im now worried that it will be boy.....i cant see dave letting me put a boy in a pink dress! :/ remind me how often are they wrong?!?!?!?
> 
> Did the sonographer not tell you how positive they were? I know my sister was told 95% sure when she was told :pink:Click to expand...

no...... she said she "thinks it was a girl" and dave said well how sure are u? she then sighed (she was a horrible woman :growlmad:) and she checked again with me on my left side and then on my right side and she said "no im sticking with it its a girl"

Im worried a little now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I got my best friend in London a nice pair of leather gardening gloves today for her B'day, hope she likes them. She has a small garden and an allotment which she spends all her spare time on so she's bound to like that as a gift no? :shrug: Hope so.

Right nap time :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You'll have to post us a potty shot cassie!!


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> You'll have to post us a potty shot cassie!!

I didnt get one! :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I love this for my little girl :cloud9:
> 
> Cassie...this is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Can I offer a word of advice from a new mummy who has just ceased to use her moses basket? Get one that rocks rather than stands still. The rocking will save your life in the wee small hours when you need baby to go back to sleep. I only wished my cot rocked when Cara first went into it :haha:Click to expand...

totally agree with this and 3rd time mother lol didnt have one with Angel but had one with Faye and now James and tomorrow will probably be his last day in it :cry:


----------



## Essie

Lyra and me are both all spotty, DH reckons it's because I'm really stressed out it's making us both break out. Lyra has also been grumpy the last few days, which again he thinks is because I'm stressed and it upsets her :shrug: I'm hoping to see my manager next week and try and get work sorted because I can't sleep worrying about it. 

I have been lurking the last few days, just feeling too stresshead to concentrate and post so I apologise if I forget anything as I'm going by memory. 

Luna, I'm so excited for you to finally bring Rhyko home. I've been thinking of you.

Sarah and B, Happy Lime day! Happy Mango day for Trin yesterday.

I've forgotten most of the things I wanted to say :-k I'll have to read back and comment once I remember.


----------



## addie25

Essie I am sorry you are so stressed. Everything will get sorted out once you talk to your boss. :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I love this for my little girl :cloud9:
> 
> Cassie...this is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Can I offer a word of advice from a new mummy who has just ceased to use her moses basket? Get one that rocks rather than stands still. The rocking will save your life in the wee small hours when you need baby to go back to sleep. I only wished my cot rocked when Cara first went into it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree with this and 3rd time mother lol didnt have one with Angel but had one with Faye and now James and tomorrow will probably be his last day in it :cry:Click to expand...


already !!!!!!:O how old is he now?


----------



## mummyApril

im off out to see my friends tonight (although will have the kiddies) its still a nice break from the house :)


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I love this for my little girl :cloud9:
> 
> Cassie...this is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Can I offer a word of advice from a new mummy who has just ceased to use her moses basket? Get one that rocks rather than stands still. The rocking will save your life in the wee small hours when you need baby to go back to sleep. I only wished my cot rocked when Cara first went into it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree with this and 3rd time mother lol didnt have one with Angel but had one with Faye and now James and tomorrow will probably be his last day in it :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already !!!!!!:O how old is he now?Click to expand...

9 weeks today! he likes to roll on his side so in the night he will bump his head if its still on swing mode not to mention sticking his legs out lol, i used this until Faye was at least 5 months boys are so different lol


----------



## mummyApril

lil man all dressed n ready :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01728-20111014-1746.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400249345581&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I love this for my little girl :cloud9:
> 
> Cassie...this is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Can I offer a word of advice from a new mummy who has just ceased to use her moses basket? Get one that rocks rather than stands still. The rocking will save your life in the wee small hours when you need baby to go back to sleep. I only wished my cot rocked when Cara first went into it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree with this and 3rd time mother lol didnt have one with Angel but had one with Faye and now James and tomorrow will probably be his last day in it :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already !!!!!!:O how old is he now?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 weeks today! he likes to roll on his side so in the night he will bump his head if its still on swing mode not to mention sticking his legs out lol, i used this until Faye was at least 5 months boys are so different lolClick to expand...

haha yes boys are awkward :haha: eash! as if he is that old already!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Holly we were still using the moses basket at friends houses for her to sleep there when we went for dinner and parties when she was about 4 or 5 months April!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> lil man all dressed n ready :)

he is just one cool dude :coolio:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hot date, James? looking good!! :coolio:


----------



## LunaLady

He's home!!


----------



## addie25

YAY what great news HE IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna! Congratulations!! Such a worthy dessert for you and your family after the past weeks! It's very exciting, now you get to really look after him. No nurses messing him up :yipee: I bet this will be a day to celebrate rather than his legal birthday. I suppose now is when his life starts :cloud9: 
 congratulations again Luna and Dishy and Rhyko!


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> He's home!!

:headspin::bunny: :headspin: :bunny: :headspin: :bunny::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance: :headspin:

*Welcome home Master Rhyko!! *:cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Luna !!!!! 
Yippppeeeee best news all day x


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi jaynie :wave: i've been meaning to ask, are u in the tww??


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance:

So happy for you Luna.....your family is finally all together :cry::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Another hectic day. First time I've sat down properly all day. I had my mw antenatal this morning but there was an oil spill on the highway so it took an hour to go 2km. And she's 54km away so it was a looooong trip. Then back to work for patients. Then a salad with a cockroach :sick: then fetching kids, then antenatal home visit for a patient. Then I got home and had 2 phone consults - one with a mom who has bleeding and one with a mom who loves 5 hours up the coast and wants to give birth in Durban. So needless to say, I am exhausticated

I did see on FB that Rhyko is home. I'm SOOO happy for you guys Luna! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Another hectic day. First time I've sat down properly all day. I had my mw antenatal this morning but there was an oil spill on the highway so it took an hour to go 2km. And she's 54km away so it was a looooong trip. Then back to work for patients. Then a salad with a cockroach :sick: then fetching kids, then antenatal home visit for a patient. Then I got home and had 2 phone consults - one with a mom who has bleeding and one with a mom who loves 5 hours up the coast and wants to give birth in Durban. So needless to say, I am exhausticated
> 
> I did see on FB that Rhyko is home. I'm SOOO happy for you guys Luna! :happydance::hugs:

Hiya Trin...had you eaten at the cockroach place before?


----------



## kit_cat

I saw this and thought of the convo earlier about housework....:flower:

"I hope that my child, looking back on today, will remember a mother who had time to play; because children grow up while you're not looking,
there are years ahead for cleaning and cooking. So, quiet now cobwebs, dust go to sleep. I'm nursing my baby, and babies don't keep"


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG it's going to be a shock when Holly goes to school and we have to be up and dressed in cute clothes (no school uniform here!) and at the school gates by 8.30am :wacko: I used to take the boys but when they got to about 10 yrs old the 'walking bus' was set up so I only had to do it once a week, and they're now big and get the train on their own so I've completety forgotten the school bit!! Holly's primary school is only about 10mins walk away but up a MASSIVELY steep hill -we are going to have strong legs, Holly et moi!!:bodyb:
> 
> That's a nice late start! Our kids have to be at school at 7:15. They start at 7:30Click to expand...
> 
> omg! the girls get up at that time!
> Happy Mango day :)Click to expand...
> 
> The boys get up at 5:45 :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That's much earlier than in Europe, is it for daylight saving or so they can have a break during the hottest part of the African afternoon or something? The boys finish late here compared to the UK, 5 or 6pm but primary school they finish earlier, about 4.30. I think the boys have long days compared to me, I used to start school at about 9 and end at 4 when I was a nipper!! At least they've just abolished school on a Saturday in France, that would drive me nuts as a parent and Simon and Julien always put a spanner in our Saturday works when they did have school on Saturdays:growlmad:Click to expand...

Their academic day ends at 12:30 for grade 0-3 and 2pm til grade 7. Then they have sport and extramurals so Toine usually finishes at 2pm after sport and Ch'ien 4:30 or 5


----------



## TrinityMom

I forgot, I have a bump pic for you


----------



## kit_cat

Lovely bump Trin :cloud9: 

OMG..you're nearly half cooked already :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my lovelies...guests have arrived...laters, nuv you all :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Oh yes I'm a lime! Happy Lime day to you too Sarachka *
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhptl2XmwpsAsT7Puo5THgmPPnb9RbCdB8Wab9ThDGKvZMcVm4

You guys are limes!!!!!!:happydance:
1 more week and you're in your second trimester!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just back from swimming which was fab. Lovely crisp walk there and back too.

Is Rhyko home? :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> lil man all dressed n ready :)

he looks like a real ickle MAN!!! so dinky


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> He's home!!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saut3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saut3.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/saut3.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes Holly we were still using the moses basket at friends houses for her to sleep there when we went for dinner and parties when she was about 4 or 5 months April!

This is not English :haha:


Dinner time. STAAAAARRRVING!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> oh gosh i am going on yet another shopping spree for my little girl and im now worried that it will be boy.....i cant see dave letting me put a boy in a pink dress! :/ remind me how often are they wrong?!?!?!?

I'm having the same fears! But then I have 3 boys so the surprise of a girl is going to take a while to sink in. I have to go for my anatomy scan next week so I will check again then


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Oh yes I'm a lime! Happy Lime day to you too Sarachka *
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhptl2XmwpsAsT7Puo5THgmPPnb9RbCdB8Wab9ThDGKvZMcVm4
> 
> You guys are limes!!!!!!:happydance:
> 1 more week and you're in your second trimester!!!!Click to expand...

the time is going by crazy fast with u three! :thumbup:

beautiful bump trin, i love that dressie pooh too!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtles
> 
> Another hectic day. First time I've sat down properly all day. I had my mw antenatal this morning but there was an oil spill on the highway so it took an hour to go 2km. And she's 54km away so it was a looooong trip. Then back to work for patients. Then a salad with a cockroach :sick: then fetching kids, then antenatal home visit for a patient. Then I got home and had 2 phone consults - one with a mom who has bleeding and one with a mom who loves 5 hours up the coast and wants to give birth in Durban. So needless to say, I am exhausticated
> 
> I did see on FB that Rhyko is home. I'm SOOO happy for you guys Luna! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Hiya Trin...had you eaten at the cockroach place before?Click to expand...

It was the organic cafe at work :shock: They were so embarrassed


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Oh yes I'm a lime! Happy Lime day to you too Sarachka *
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhptl2XmwpsAsT7Puo5THgmPPnb9RbCdB8Wab9ThDGKvZMcVm4
> 
> You guys are limes!!!!!!:happydance:
> 1 more week and you're in your second trimester!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> the time is going by crazy fast with u three! :thumbup:
> 
> beautiful bump trin, i love that dressie pooh too!Click to expand...

It's one of my summer Grecian ones :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Oh yes I'm a lime! Happy Lime day to you too Sarachka *
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhptl2XmwpsAsT7Puo5THgmPPnb9RbCdB8Wab9ThDGKvZMcVm4
> 
> You guys are limes!!!!!!:happydance:
> 1 more week and you're in your second trimester!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> the time is going by crazy fast with u three! :thumbup:
> 
> beautiful bump trin, i love that dressie pooh too!Click to expand...
> 
> It's one of my summer Grecian ones :thumbup:Click to expand...

Your bump is looking RIPE Trin:thumbup::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie you'll have to ask Trin but maybe your and Lyra's spots are hormonal, and you're passing the hormones on to Lyra through your milk? :shrug: Since your body will be in big hormonal shift at the mo, preparing to O again and all that. Hollymonkifique theory.

Can't wait until NEWBIE WEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is Jaynie due a wee soon too? Double wee fun :dance:

Must go to bed, babyswimmers at 9 then the MIL and lots of 11yr old boys over tomorrow, fun fun fun.

Night all, big kisses :kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ripe as in fruitsome, not ripe as in time for baby :haha: Though I'm sure you had your decipher hat on Trin :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie you'll have to ask Trin but maybe your and Lyra's spot are hormonal, and you're passing the hormones on to Lyra through your milk? :shrug: Since your body will be in big hormonal shift at the mo, preparing to O again and all that. Hollymonkifique theory.
> 
> Can't wait until NEWBIE WEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is Jaynie due a wee soon too? Double wee fun :dance:
> 
> Must go to bed, babyswimmers at 9 then the MIL and lots of 11yr old boys over tomorrow, fun fun fun.
> 
> Night all, big kisses :kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I forgot to comment :dohh: What do they look like Essie?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ripe as in fruitsome, not ripe as in time for baby :haha: Though I'm sure you had your decipher hat on Trin :fool:

I did :thumbup: I'm clever like that :amartass::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Here's Rhyko getting ready to go home from the hospital!

In the cute outfit Auntie Crunchie got him! :thumbup:



Here's DH bringing him up to the house:



All bundled up in his cradle at home:


----------



## newbie_ttc

perfect luna! all is finally as it should be :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Luna !!! He looks so lovely and bless that little outfit xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh trin a ling ! Lovely bump ... Nearly half way!!! Going so quick xxx


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Essie you'll have to ask Trin but maybe your and Lyra's spot are hormonal, and you're passing the hormones on to Lyra through your milk? :shrug: Since your body will be in big hormonal shift at the mo, preparing to O again and all that. Hollymonkifique theory.
> 
> Can't wait until NEWBIE WEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is Jaynie due a wee soon too? Double wee fun :dance:
> 
> Must go to bed, babyswimmers at 9 then the MIL and lots of 11yr old boys over tomorrow, fun fun fun.
> 
> Night all, big kisses :kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I forgot to comment :dohh: What do they look like Essie?Click to expand...

They just look like normal spots. I always get spotty when I'm stressed. I guess the cortisol could go into my breastmilk and make Lyra spotty too?


----------



## Essie

Luna I'm so happy for you. Rhyko is finally home where he belongs, and he's looking gorgeous too.


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> Here's Rhyko getting ready to go home from the hospital!
> 
> In the cute outfit Auntie Crunchie got him! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's DH bringing him up to the house:
> 
> 
> 
> All bundled up in his cradle at home:


what a lovely sight to wake up to! it brings tears to my eyes! im so happy for you luna!!!!!!:hugs: enjoy your weekend with rhyko!


----------



## Sarachka

Hi all!! Bit of time this morning to do a proper post and apologise for being so absent this week. I was so tired yesterday I just slept basically all evening and all night!

I can't believe B and I only have one more week of the 1st trimester, that seems insane and honestly ... totally scary!!!

Newbs and Jaynie - when are you going to be indulging us in some wee sticks? It's all on you now girls to provide the entertainment!

CONGRATS LUNA!!!!!!!!! What's it like having your boy home? Are you on :cloud9: ?


----------



## mummyApril

*WOOOOOHOOOOOO soo happy for you again Luna sending loads of love and kisses!*


LunaLady said:


> He's home!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: ... we have happydance Luna back :D


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I saw this and thought of the convo earlier about housework....:flower:
> 
> "I hope that my child, looking back on today, will remember a mother who had time to play; because children grow up while you're not looking,
> there are years ahead for cleaning and cooking. So, quiet now cobwebs, dust go to sleep. I'm nursing my baby, and babies don't keep"

i love this! i think i will get it on canvas or something and hang it up as a reminder!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I forgot, I have a bump pic for you

what a lovely mango girl bump you have :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes Holly we were still using the moses basket at friends houses for her to sleep there when we went for dinner and parties when she was about 4 or 5 months April!
> 
> This is not English :haha:
> 
> 
> Dinner time. STAAAAARRRVING!!!Click to expand...

funnily enough i understood it :/ must be essex slang? haha


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> hi jaynie :wave: i've been meaning to ask, are u in the tww??

Hello :howdy: sorry I had a few :wine: last night because they told me inn town that I get NOTHING by means of support and it means we will likely move out. I am gutted. 

I am in the 2ww just I only :sex: once so I'm not holding out too much hope and apart from some totally normal cramping down there I am symptomless. :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Symptoms Schmymptoms Jaynie!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Here's Rhyko getting ready to go home from the hospital!
> 
> In the cute outfit Auntie Crunchie got him! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's DH bringing him up to the house:
> 
> 
> 
> All bundled up in his cradle at home:

soo adorable :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

ah Jaynie sorry they wont give you any support :(


----------



## mummyApril

i accidently smashed one of my jasper conran wine glasses last night i was washing up bottles and my elbow knocked it off of the draining board! i wasnt even drunk! but i cried and now today i have a slight headache (if i cry when iv had a glass of wine i get a headache) im proper upset about my wine glass!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks April - it sucks, they calculate that a couple need £105 a week (summer or winter, I say this because our gas is on a meter) and me and Adam, if we 'split' his wages which, I would never expect him to do we have £130 but they also don't take in to account the fact that to *get to this place that gives us this money he spends £80 on fuel *:growlmad: so basically while I'm not working our choices are his job or our house... That's the housing benefit. The JSA I won't get because in the past 3 years I've been out of work for 8 months so isn't 2 years full contributions. :growlmad: :growlmad: 

I'm considering, seriously going to my MP. how can conscientious people like me and Adam have the door closed to us. Yet in terms of state money anti social and irresponsible people that have NEVER contributed and had children that they can't financially look after get money and properties THROWN at them? I'm not on about anyone on here neither I know you get help April but you constantly talk of the day you will train to be a childminder or something and other people (my cousin) moan that their income support has turned in to JSA and has no intention of working yet is entitled to money and I'm not even though I AM looking :sad2: :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> i accidently smashed one of my jasper conran wine glasses last night i was washing up bottles and my elbow knocked it off of the draining board! i wasnt even drunk! but i cried and now today i have a slight headache (if i cry when iv had a glass of wine i get a headache) im proper upset about my wine glass!

That's quite funny and specific, that you get headache if you cry on wine :haha: I'm sorry about your glass. I cried in town twice yesterday. I told one of them that my only regret was going to uni and not staying home to get pregnant by people I didn't know. Because that way you can never suffer financially. I'm sorry. I'm so annoyed at the system today.


----------



## firstbaby25

A bit of a turtle party going on here :thumbup: sorry if I am miserable jaynie today :haha: ill try and stop whinging now but we love our house and we don't want to leave :(


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks April - it sucks, they calculate that a couple need £105 a week (summer or winter, I say this because our gas is on a meter) and me and Adam, if we 'split' his wages which, I would never expect him to do we have £130 but they also don't take in to account the fact that to *get to this place that gives us this money he spends £80 on fuel *:growlmad: so basically while I'm not working our choices are his job or our house... That's the housing benefit. The JSA I won't get because in the past 3 years I've been out of work for 8 months so isn't 2 years full contributions. :growlmad: :growlmad:
> 
> I'm considering, seriously going to my MP. how can conscientious people like me and Adam have the door closed to us. Yet in terms of state money anti social and irresponsible people that have NEVER contributed and had children that they can't financially look after get money and properties THROWN at them? I'm not on about anyone on here neither I know you get help April but you constantly talk of the day you will train to be a childminder or something and other people (my cousin) moan that their income support has turned in to JSA and has no intention of working yet is entitled to money and I'm not even though I AM looking :sad2: :cry:

frustrating isn't it?! I am in a similar situation, my wage has to support me and OH and pretty soon a baby too. And I'm the one handing it out!!! I get so frustrated at work when people moan that they don't have enough money for their baby etc ... should have thought about that BEFORE making a decision to bring a baby into the world. They knew their circumstances, they made a decision and just expect the government and tax payers to pick up the bill.


----------



## Sarachka

Look how many turtles are online! I'm going to try to wake OH up soon and have sex, we *haven't done it for a week*!!!! I think something is wrong :(


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks April - it sucks, they calculate that a couple need £105 a week (summer or winter, I say this because our gas is on a meter) and me and Adam, if we 'split' his wages which, I would never expect him to do we have £130 but they also don't take in to account the fact that to *get to this place that gives us this money he spends £80 on fuel *:growlmad: so basically while I'm not working our choices are his job or our house... That's the housing benefit. The JSA I won't get because in the past 3 years I've been out of work for 8 months so isn't 2 years full contributions. :growlmad: :growlmad:
> 
> I'm considering, seriously going to my MP. how can conscientious people like me and Adam have the door closed to us. Yet in terms of state money anti social and irresponsible people that have NEVER contributed and had children that they can't financially look after get money and properties THROWN at them? I'm not on about anyone on here neither I know you get help April but you constantly talk of the day you will train to be a childminder or something and other people (my cousin) moan that their income support has turned in to JSA and has no intention of working yet is entitled to money and I'm not even though I AM looking :sad2: :cry:

i am soo sorry :( thats so shit! and totally unfair, i would def write to your mp because this whole income support jsa is messed up! i cant wait to get off of it but i didnt have a choice about going on to it, it was either let my children see me get beat or be on my own. really hope you can get something sorted soon x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i accidently smashed one of my jasper conran wine glasses last night i was washing up bottles and my elbow knocked it off of the draining board! i wasnt even drunk! but i cried and now today i have a slight headache (if i cry when iv had a glass of wine i get a headache) im proper upset about my wine glass!
> 
> That's quite funny and specific, that you get headache if you cry on wine :haha: I'm sorry about your glass. I cried in town twice yesterday. I told one of them that my only regret was going to uni and not staying home to get pregnant by people I didn't know. Because that way you can never suffer financially. I'm sorry. I'm so annoyed at the system today.Click to expand...

it is sad that you have to do that to get help! 

i have seen 2 new glasses online but they are £56! but i want im goin to ask them for x mas pressie! lol x


----------



## mummyApril

for some reason since last night James is only taking 2 oz of milk every 2 hours! he wont eat anymore he just gags on the teat! dont know what to do :/


----------



## mummyApril

cleared the thread again!


----------



## newbie_ttc

The stick hath spoken. :bfn: for me. :hissy:


----------



## newbie_ttc




----------



## Essie

Ah poo Newbs :hugs: how many dpo are you now?


----------



## firstbaby25

April - sorry about your ex I understand things can change like it's sad that single mothers without a partner have to go through the benefits system if they want to be a SAHM you know my aunt is loaded and the *only *difference between her and my benefit claiming cousin is she made a better choice in man. That's it. Just you also know people that meet a bloke and are pregnant within months. :shrug: 

Sezi that's pants I reckon when bebe comes you'll get money. Like tax credits and the one that everyone gets for having a bebe. I thought you would be in that position too. TBH we've spoken to our families and Adams family have said he can there and if it's feasible I can keep the house with help as honestly, I will be looking for a job so it may only be temporary. He can then only stay 3 nights a week but i have nowhere else to go and that is them saying that i cant live there basically. I cant go to my mums as she has a friend there and my nan has my sister and erin :sad2: But hopefully it will just be for 3 months, MAX. 

Sorry too april I left to come to uncles to watch the Manchester united v Liverpool football match :haha: and here I am.


----------



## firstbaby25

*EDIT*

Double posted but I managed to quickly see newbie's test. How many DPO are ya? Could it still be too early? 

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

sorry newbs but its still early i didnt get a bfp until 19dpo x


----------



## addie25

Trin bump is looking great!! :thumbup:

Luna I am so glad he is home and he looks amazingly cute in those pictures!!

Newbie it is still early, a negative test now doesn't mean negative for this cycle. :hugs: I am crossing everything that it turns positive!!

I got a new soft bed cover that you put under the sheet and it worked like a charm I had 2 much sleep last night. I have to find a balance now, maybe wake up same time every day bc now I feel sick that I slept 2 long :shrug: I am going to go to my moms and have a nice walk with my pups. It seems so nice out. See ya later. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Thanks girls. I'm 10 dpo today. I haven't felt a sore BB all morning. And I feel kinda crampy. At least the witch won't make me wait like last month. :cry:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Ooh happy blueberries day addie! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hugs: 4 u jaynie. I really hope u don't have to move. It took u guys so long to get there. Fx'ed u find a new job soon. Something will work out for u. I wouldn't mind some :wine: too today... Drown my sorrows away. :sad2:


----------



## Crunchie

Newbs I am going with it being tooooo early and I hate frers !!!! Xxx


----------



## Essie

Newbs you're still early. Don't count yourself out until the witch appears!


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs, it's a FACT that ALL the best BFPs follow BFNs at 10 DPO. Just ask me and April!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Just activating my iphone 4S!


----------



## mummyApril

oooh look at you Sarah, is that the one ppl queued weeks for?


----------



## Sarachka

yeah April, it was delivered this morning :happydance: It's shiny!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> yeah April, it was delivered this morning :happydance: It's shiny!

oh lovely glad you got the iphone back :) i think im going to save up for a new phone after x mas, with my contract i still have a year until my upgrade :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can see something on your test newbs, can you tweak it a bit for us? Crop it and darken up the shadows? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

hello all :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have line eye when I tip my screen back


----------



## HollyMonkey

And again :dohh: More line eye! I can't catch up because I keep getting stuck on Newbie's weestick picture :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Umm yeah the new bnb is shit on an iphone


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooooo :hi:

Another long day for me. Nice day tho. And when I came home from work the boys were all still at Ch'ien's chess tournament so I had the house to my quiet self

Making wholewheat pasta with artichokes, olives, rosa tomatoes, coriander pesto and parmasan cheese...all organic and all yummylicious :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congratulations on your new phone Sarachka! :telephone:

In France 2nd Tri begins at 15 weeks :shrug: Might adopt the UK system:haha:

Hundreds of small boys have just left our house, and my MIL kindly gave me a cheque for 100&#8364; for my B'day:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: And babyswimmers was cool, and I ate 2 SLICES of CHOCOLATE BIRTHDAY CAKE:devil: and I'm now just watching my blood sugar rise, it's got to 124 so far....let's hope it stops there:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blood sugar's at 111 now, mission chocolate cake accomplished :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I can see something on your test newbs, can you tweak it a bit for us? Crop it and darken up the shadows? :shrug:

I was going to say the same thing :shhh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can see something on your test newbs, can you tweak it a bit for us? Crop it and darken up the shadows? :shrug:
> 
> I was going to say the same thing :shhh:Click to expand...

I see something everytime, and I even cleaned the line spot on my screen in case it was screen grubbiness, but no, my line eye persists :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April what fancy wine glasses you have!! Mind you our glasses are made by a Swedish designer :smug:







Ikea :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can see something on your test newbs, can you tweak it a bit for us? Crop it and darken up the shadows? :shrug:
> 
> I was going to say the same thing :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> I see something everytime, and I even cleaned the line spot on my screen in case it was screen grubbiness, but no, my line eye persists :shrug:Click to expand...

funny, i always have line eye with everyone else but with mine i see absolutely nothing?? :shrug: :dohh:

i'm no good at tweaking, but here goes


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April what fancy wine glasses you have!! Mind you our glasses are made by a Swedish designer :smug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea :haha:

lol! my mum bought them as a x mas present, i think shes jinxed as the vase she bought for x mas also got smashed a few months back (which i think i also mentioned that i cried about haha)


----------



## mummyApril

i have line eye now! we cant allll have line eye!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wacko: I want line eye!!! :hissy: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## Crunchie

I have line eye also ! Also on shit iPhone x


----------



## mummyApril

these are the glasses i want now
 



Attached Files:







wine.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

so im looking online for privately rented houses! one day i will be able to get a mortgage :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:
 

> these are the glasses i want now

I want them too! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: They're gorge!!

Actually I'm having a lovely time browsing the internet looking at possible purchases with my B'day money and I'm quite tempted by the body cream of my favourite perfume in the world, Femme, by Hugo Boss. I always have just Nivea but I would like to have a fancy body cream one day!!


----------



## mummyApril

why is it always me that clears the thread now..maybe i talk too much :(


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> these are the glasses i want now
> 
> I want them too! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: They're gorge!!
> 
> Actually I'm having a lovely time browsing the internet looking at possible purchases with my B'day money and I'm quite tempted by the body cream of my favourite perfume in the world, Femme, by Hugo Boss. I always have just Nivea but I would like to have a fancy body cream one day!!Click to expand...

oooh that sounds nice!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can see something on your test newbs, can you tweak it a bit for us? Crop it and darken up the shadows? :shrug:
> 
> I was going to say the same thing :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> I see something everytime, and I even cleaned the line spot on my screen in case it was screen grubbiness, but no, my line eye persists :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> funny, i always have line eye with everyone else but with mine i see absolutely nothing?? :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> i'm no good at tweaking, but here goes
> 
> View attachment 280558Click to expand...

Hmmm not sure. How many sticks ya got? Can you do another with a good high afternoon concentrate? Afternoon wee always works better in my book :devil:


----------



## Essie

Family meal tonight so what did my brother do all morning? Get high :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> these are the glasses i want now
> 
> I want them too! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: They're gorge!!
> 
> Actually I'm having a lovely time browsing the internet looking at possible purchases with my B'day money and I'm quite tempted by the body cream of my favourite perfume in the world, Femme, by Hugo Boss. I always have just Nivea but I would like to have a fancy body cream one day!!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh that sounds nice!Click to expand...

Although it will be Hugo Boss Femme mixed with Bio Oil at the moment :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

the rent is ridiculous i might aswell get a loan for a loft conversion!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Family meal tonight so what did my brother do all morning? Get high :dohh:

least hell eat his meal :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> these are the glasses i want now
> 
> I want them too! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: They're gorge!!
> 
> Actually I'm having a lovely time browsing the internet looking at possible purchases with my B'day money and I'm quite tempted by the body cream of my favourite perfume in the world, Femme, by Hugo Boss. I always have just Nivea but I would like to have a fancy body cream one day!!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh that sounds nice!Click to expand...
> 
> Although it will be Hugo Boss Femme mixed with Bio Oil at the moment :wacko:Click to expand...

that just means yummy mummy though :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I bought a red cabbage today and my MIL was with me and asked what I was going to do with it. Well boil it up and wee on it of course :shrug: We are a urinary bunch of turtles aren't we? At least as we all grow old together and become incontinent we won't be ashamed to talk about our wee issues :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I bought a red cabbage today and my MIL was with me and asked what I was going to do with it. Well boil it up and wee on it of course :shrug: We are a urinary bunch of turtles aren't we? At least as we all grow old together and become incontinent we won't be ashamed to talk about our wee issues :haha:

haha this made me lol!


----------



## mummyApril

i am not looking for private renting as i cant afford it oh well


----------



## mummyApril

so when you going to urinate on de cabbage?


----------



## mummyApril

im goin to go into my loft and hunt out old photos as iv been left on my own again!


----------



## HollyMonkey

No one has congratulated me for being through to the Rugby final :sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

haha
 



Attached Files:







296274_10150434181998465_129446698464_10358071_1253943315_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> No one has congratulated me for being through to the Rugby final :sulk:

i didnt know! congratulations! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> so when you going to urinate on de cabbage?

Monday I reckon, when everyone's at work & school :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so when you going to urinate on de cabbage?
> 
> Monday I reckon, when everyone's at work & school :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah thatd be weird to explain especially if they thought it was ribena!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so when you going to urinate on de cabbage?
> 
> Monday I reckon, when everyone's at work & school :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thatd be weird to explain especially if they thought it was ribena!Click to expand...

What do i do with it again? Boil it up and wee into the juice? Hot or cold juice?


----------



## Crunchie

My dh said tell the cheese eating monkey congrats ! 

I hate bnb on iPhone !!!! Blokk


----------



## Crunchie

How do you say wee on a red cabbage in french ?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so when you going to urinate on de cabbage?
> 
> Monday I reckon, when everyone's at work & school :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thatd be weird to explain especially if they thought it was ribena!Click to expand...
> 
> What do i do with it again? Boil it up and wee into the juice? Hot or cold juice?Click to expand...

put cabbage into glass add boiling water leave for a bit remove cabbage leaves add pee :) il have to find how long you leave cabbage in i think its just until turns colour


----------



## kit_cat

Pssssst! :shhh: Just sneaking on to see whats what with newbs....hmmm not sure if I see anything but I shall keep checking in for the next wee stick installment :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Family meal tonight so what did my brother do all morning? Get high :dohh:
> 
> least hell eat his meal :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha:

Sorry Essie


----------



## TrinityMom

https://homepage.eircom.net/~holyfam/Maps/France2.jpg

Sorry, I was working so I was tardy with my congrats :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed to read and then sleep sleep sleep :sleep:

I have a mom who was due on friday but her cervix is still 2cm long and rigid so not going any time soon...I'm not sad :haha:

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night trin x


----------



## mummyApril

im fuming!!!! i hate liars


----------



## Sarachka

X factor and iphoning. I wanna pee on cabbage too!! OH dreamed that we had a scan and it said boy but I ended up giving birth to a girl!

Now I have my iPhone back I'm gonna try and get a bump pic tomorrow


----------



## mummyApril

yay i wanna see bump pics :D i cant get on twitter :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

My bnb is better on my lurker coz it's like the old one, full screen and all. I clicked on desktop version though.

Off to bed all, sleep tight XxxXxxXxxX

Oh yes, Crunchieeee, in French it's faire pipi sur un choux rouge :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/74ead058.jpg

My bebe!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh good point Bethany. Clicking "view as desktop" makes it a LOT better


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Family meal tonight so what did my brother do all morning? Get high :dohh:
> 
> least hell eat his meal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Sorry EssieClick to expand...

He did, he was starving :haha:

Not the getting high I object to, it's that he wanted to come in and cuddle up to Lyra. Don't really want my baby near it.


----------



## cassie04

NEWBIE NEWBIE NEWBIE----------- i see a line too....i do, i do, i do!!!:thumbup: like B i rubbed the screen to check!please do another one!

I had to say something to someone but i have forgotten :dohh:

spent anthother £150 on clothes for my little munchkin!:shhh:

im loving a chill in our house this weekend with takeaway, xfactor, baby kiicking &#9829; i need to make the most of it we will be moving in a few weeks!

hope ur all having a lovely weekend :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Ummm I just ate pasta and meat balls from last night and then threw up all of it 15 min later. I didn't feel nauseous my stomach hurt like when my stomach disorder kicks in. Do u think babies got sick from what I ate or something why did that happen I'm scared the meat balls or something hurt the babies bc they were left over from last nt and that's why I got sick.

Edit: Since I threw up only 15 min after I ate it, that gave food no time to even get to the babies. I no longer want to eat meat I am scared of getting babies sick.


----------



## Sarachka

No any food poisoning type issues start and end in your tummy / intestines. Nothing will get to your babies don't worry


----------



## addie25

Ok I thought the meat or something wasn't good and they got sick bc I know u need to eat well done for them and the meat balls were well done but a day old since they were made yesterday. I heated them up tonight.


----------



## addie25

Going back to read what I have missed now.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I bought a red cabbage today and my MIL was with me and asked what I was going to do with it. Well boil it up and wee on it of course :shrug: We are a urinary bunch of turtles aren't we? At least as we all grow old together and become incontinent we won't be ashamed to talk about our wee issues :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha: Can't wait for results of this test!!!!!



newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can see something on your test newbs, can you tweak it a bit for us? Crop it and darken up the shadows? :shrug:
> 
> I was going to say the same thing :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> I see something everytime, and I even cleaned the line spot on my screen in case it was screen grubbiness, but no, my line eye persists :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> funny, i always have line eye with everyone else but with mine i see absolutely nothing?? :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> i'm no good at tweaking, but here goes
> 
> View attachment 280558Click to expand...

Newbie I see something as well. TAKE ANOTHER TEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I AM A BLUEBERRY!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I want to get that test that you pee in it and the color changes based on sex but with twins will it work if they are not the same sex????????? Results are for boy or girl not boy and girl. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Hayleys been quiet hope shes ok


----------



## addie25

Does anyone have her number. She did say she may take a break didn't she. I hope she comes on.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I want to get that test that you pee in it and the color changes based on sex but with twins will it work if they are not the same sex????????? Results are for boy or girl not boy and girl. :shrug::shrug:

one of the anchors on our local news channel was preggy and took the test twice and both said boy. she got her gender scan live during the evening news and found out she was having

Spoiler
*A GIRL!!*


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> Hayleys been quiet hope shes ok

*
MOLLY *too!! :sad2:


----------



## addie25

Newbie u asked for one of my frist tests here it is. Very light.


----------



## newbie_ttc

i can definitely see that one... pretty background too! :haha:


----------



## addie25

But remember I have twins so line comes darker earlier. I SEE your line it's just so light bc it is so early.

Yes I put it next to pink flowers to bring out the pink in the line :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

Post your pic again but bigger. I can't blow it up when I click on it.


----------



## newbie_ttc

ok, hang on...


----------



## addie25

Here is a letter one of my 2nd grade students wrote to me at the end of the year. The assignment was to write a letter to my future class telling them one thing they can expect. When I collected the letters he said he couldn't find it. Then he scribbled this. Like a teacher doesn't know when you do something last min lol he has no periods or anything in it he just scribbled it out. BUT what he wrote was cute that I am a jokester. Gad to know I made him laugh :) I miss my kids so much even tho they were so hard bc it was a poor area where I worked so the kids were challenging but I miss them.


----------



## newbie_ttc




----------



## addie25

I see a very faint line can't wait for the next test. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow! i wish i could see it


----------



## addie25

Ahh put it by a light or move it around when u are holding it. That always helped me see squinters.


----------



## mummyApril

Yes and Molly! I hope they come on soon (I think Molly must be extra busy as DH is away) 
I'm off to sleep night all x (I really have to start goin to bed earlier!) X


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi april :hi: it's gotta be almost 2 a.m. where u r?? get some rest my dear :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Addie :happydance: for your blueberry

Newbie I can't see your pic properly on my phone but will look tomorrow on the pc.


----------



## Essie

We're up early as Lyra has decided she's had enough sleep. We are going to have brunch with my family today before my auntie goes home then a lazy Sunday afternoon I think (probably a nap since we are up early :blush:)

What are everyone else's Sunday plans? :flower:


----------



## Essie

It's cold this morning. DH is cuddling lyra and watching the formula 1, the dog is curled up in front of the fire, I'm curled up in a blanket. It's like a December night rather than an October morning.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Essie, cold here too, 7.5 on our thermometer so it will be at best 5 degrees in the forest where dh is heading off to run with our club. Just told him he'll need his gloves! I used to love our winter training sessions :cloud9: I've just had cheese and ham on toast in bed and am about to enjoy a big mug of hot tea :coffee: The boys and Holly are all asleep still so nice and cosy peaceful. 

Got 7 kids over today, plus our 3 so that's lots of kids, ranging from 3- a little girl, so Holly should be happy, to 15, also a girl, so my dss the elder should be happy too :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> I want to get that test that you pee in it and the color changes based on sex but with twins will it work if they are not the same sex????????? Results are for boy or girl not boy and girl. :shrug::shrug:

These things don't work, at all, for anyone. They even say on them that they can't be relied upon for an accurate result!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having a housework blitz and cleaning out the rabbits and guinea pigs and have told DH by text that when he's back from the running club I'm going for a walk without Holly and the pushchair as my 'sport' even if it makes me late for our guests. It is tooooooo beautiful a crisp clear morning not to be in the forest, but with the hills round here (very steep and rocky) the pushchair is possibly overdoing it so going to go alone when DH is back even if he grumps at me :haha: With my hat and scarf and gloves :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

up early to watch the gymnastics world championships live from Tokyo. It;s the last day. Justice has just be served to beautiful and elegant gymnastics by 2 lovely gymnasts winning beam and floor and keeping the ugly gymnasts off the top spot!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I want to get that test that you pee in it and the color changes based on sex but with twins will it work if they are not the same sex????????? Results are for boy or girl not boy and girl. :shrug::shrug:
> 
> These things don't work, at all, for anyone. They even say on them that they can't be relied upon for an accurate result!Click to expand...

Yeah I looked on the internet about those and they do say themselves that only a gender scan can be relied on! I'd do one for a laugh if they didn't cost such stupid money! I'm sticking to cabbage!


----------



## Sarachka

HOLLY What date is your birthday!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HOLLY What date is your birthday!?

The day after tomorrow!!:happydance: 18th!!!

I've had no sickness to speak of for days now, but my boobs feel like they're on fire at night, this is ok isn't it, to not have sickness by 11 weeks? Whereas at 8 weeks this worried me, at 11 it's normal I think :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I haven't had any real sickness for a few days. My boobs stopped being 'painful' a couple of weeks ago but my GOD do they ITCH! I could happily scratch my nipples right off.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ideas of things I might get with my 100&#8364; check from MIL: (not all, obviously!!)

Reflexology foot spa (79&#8364;)

'Femme' body cream (26&#8364;)

Big cosy slipper boots from Accessorize or Etam Lingerie (20 ish &#8364;)

Monkey book (50&#8364;)

Boots (100 ish &#8364;) Though I have loads of boots, probbo don't need more, just like them!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I haven't had any real sickness for a few days. My boobs stopped being 'painful' a couple of weeks ago but my GOD do they ITCH! I could happily scratch my nipples right off.

I've had the odd itchy moment but nothing like with my 1st mc where for 8 weeks they felt like mosquitoes had attacked them! I think since I breastfed Holly though they've become resistant!! They itched yesterday though when I was in a shop and I saw a man looking weirdly at me as I scratched my boobs, and boobs are quite elusive things to scratch actually


----------



## babyhopes2010

Guess who has sexytime last night :haha::blush:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> Guess who has sexytime last night :haha::blush:

ME! And I suspect you lol! I thought you might be off giving birth, but looks like you were doing something else lol!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Guess who has sexytime last night :haha::blush:
> 
> ME! And I suspect you lol! I thought you might be off giving birth, but looks like you were doing something else lol!Click to expand...

haha well dh had to make it up to me :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Guess who has sexytime last night :haha::blush:

Sarachka!


----------



## Essie

Enjoy your walk B, I love walks on cold days. Maybe we'll take the doggy somewhere this afternoon :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Enjoy your walk B, I love walks on cold days. Maybe we'll take the doggy somewhere this afternoon :-k

Thanks, DH is just on his way home so I'm getting my walking boots on!!! And I'm taking doggy! Holly is going to SCRRREEEEEEAAAMMMM when she sees me leave without her!:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm having a housework blitz and cleaning out the rabbits and guinea pigs and have told DH by text that when he's back from the running club I'm going for a walk without Holly and the pushchair as my 'sport' even if it makes me late for our guests. It is tooooooo beautiful a crisp clear morning not to be in the forest, but with the hills round here (very steep and rocky) the pushchair is possibly overdoing it so going to go alone when DH is back even if he grumps at me :haha: With my hat and scarf and gloves :cloud9:

will you take some photos of the view of your autumn? its sunny and bright here also crisp so hopefully later i will take the girls to jump in leaves :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I haven't had any real sickness for a few days. My boobs stopped being 'painful' a couple of weeks ago but my GOD do they ITCH! I could happily scratch my nipples right off.

thankyou for taking this symptom from me lol enjoy!


----------



## mummyApril

i had sexytime too....in my dream! it was my friend ben with the face of robert pattinson! but he was 16!!! so wrong but i cant help what i dream :shrug: (i also said to him i could be old enough to be his mother haha
(i need help)


----------



## babyhopes2010

would you move to newzealand with a 3yr old baby and husband if they had a great job they could go to and ur dh would be happier?


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> would you move to newzealand with a 3yr old baby and husband if they had a great job they could go to and ur dh would be happier?

honestly, I'd move to the moon with OH if he asked me too


----------



## mummyApril

if youre better off then yes


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> would you move to newzealand with a 3yr old baby and husband if they had a great job they could go to and ur dh would be happier?
> 
> honestly, I'd move to the moon with OH if he asked me tooClick to expand...

ahhh thats so sweet


----------



## mummyApril

i give up :shrug:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i give up :shrug:

What's up April?


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> would you move to newzealand with a 3yr old baby and husband if they had a great job they could go to and ur dh would be happier?
> 
> honestly, I'd move to the moon with OH if he asked me tooClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh thats so sweetClick to expand...

we were going to move there few yrs ago but he got job here and we thought we would make a go of it but neither of us feel settled here:dohh:


----------



## Essie

Clare, I would if I thought it was right for us and we'd be happier.


----------



## Sarachka

what do you give up on ?


----------



## babyhopes2010

had sexytime last night and this morning have a constant pain in my foof!:wacko: its very uncomfortable and my belly keeps getting hard.what do u think? iv had some many niggles and pains i dont know what to think anymore i just know this hurts:(


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> what do you give up on ?

dh earns 30k+ per yr we have free house and im a housing officer and earn 25k.

it means giving up both jobs,dh will earn 40K in NZ and have a free house and all househld expenses paid(he worked there b4 we met) and i would obviously have no job.
also i have family in australia and dh has lots friends in NZ butmeans being away from family x


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> what do you give up on ?
> 
> dh earns 30k+ per yr we have free house and im a housing officer and earn 25k.
> 
> it means giving up both jobs,dh will earn 40K in NZ and have a free house and all househld expenses paid(he worked there b4 we met) and i would obviously have no job.
> also i have family in australia and dh has lots friends in NZ butmeans being away from family xClick to expand...

Sorry I was asking April what she is giving up up


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon ladies! How is everyone?!

Clare - I would weigh up your options before deciding you have to make sure it is what you want and feel comfortable with, if you both don't feel settled here and its what you both want then why not?

Addie - happy blueberry day :happydance:

Update on me : he's been here with me now since 7th and although we have only been together for three weeks it feels like forever :wacko: it's really weird, feels like he should be here with me...I know me and Matt were together for 3 years nearly but this feels so different to me and him, I know this might be awful to say but i'm really glad I didn't fall pregnant to him and that we didn't get married because I didn't love him like I thought I did, what I feel for Danny is completely different! We do things together and he wants to I don't have to ask and although he still plays xbox he's not like him who played for hours ignoring me completely! I think what I have with Danny is going to go further than what I did before and likely faster too. We have known (and liked!!) each other from school but never did anything about it (wish I had!) and I think thats why it feels like we have been together alot longer than we actually have :)


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge that's how it was for me and OH. I think when you know, you just know. Just enjoy these amazing first few months where everything is like a dream.


----------



## addie25

Don't boobs n belly itch when they grow B during pregnancy? My right boob has been itching a bit. I think at 11 weeks it's ok not to have symptoms. My belly has been feeling a bit cramping like a dull burn. Is that what it feels like when ur uterus is growing?

My Sunday is going to be relaxing. DH and I are still sleeping in then maybe go out to lunch followed by a family dinner at my brothers house.


----------



## addie25

Cassie remember that day u were worried about all the cramping u were feeling then the next day u had a little belly what did it feel like again? All ladies that have been preggo what does it feel like when your belly grows?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks Sarachka :) x I certainly will be enjoying it!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i feels like ur about to pop :rofl: atm its like iv eaten a roast dinner and im stuffed all the time lol


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Cassie remember that day u were worried about all the cramping u were feeling then the next day u had a little belly what did it feel like again? All ladies that have been preggo what does it feel like when your belly grows?

To me it felt like a kind of crampy stretching feeling. What you're describing sounds similar.


----------



## Sarachka

Bumpy!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bcecbe89.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

omg my bedroom is such a mess!!!


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump Sarah.


----------



## mummyApril

love the bump :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Lovely day today. After doing all the boring animals feeds and meat buying etc, we went to the reggae beach shack for salad and chips with cheap and nasty tomato sauce :munch:

Had a bit of a walk along the promenade, watched the steel band and the reggae band

Then I dyed my hair black :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA YOU HAVE A BUMPITYBOO!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Our guests have just left, so when I've fed little munkie and put her to bed I'll be showing you my* NEW WEESTICK PICS!!! *I ate like a pig on potatoes and tart and chocolate cake for the last time because my blood sugar went up to 152 and my afterfood glucose weesticks came up positive:cry: But they're really fun because you have to interpret the shade of green against a chart, and I must share since they are even more fun than hpts, only you're aiming for a negative result each time:haha: But strict diet tomorrow until next summer....:shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> Guess who has sexytime last night :haha::blush:

:haha: Me too :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol im suffering for it today i have lots of pains around my cervix :wacko:

just had home made root veg soup and seed bread-yummy :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

LOVELY bump Sez!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening ladies :wave:

Guests have now left, Cara is now in bed and we've had dinner :thumbup:

On the whole, we had a lovely albeit tiring weekend. Cara was a very good little girl and much less screamy screamy than her younger (by 11 hours :haha:) cousin! She's a good baby :awww:

Last night was not good from a baby alarm point of view :nope: It went off 3times which saw me beat my previous sprint time each time through to the nursery.....not good. She was completely fine so false alarms I think caused by the thick mattress but you can't take the chance can you? Sometimes modern technology just makes life more difficult :(

Quiet day planned for tomorrow, just me and Cara :cloud9: Hopefully the sun shall shine and we shall go walking :thumbup: I'm going to go and catch up properly now.....:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Good evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Guests have now left, Cara is now in bed and we've had dinner :thumbup:
> 
> On the whole, we had a lovely albeit tiring weekend. Cara was a very good little girl and much less screamy screamy than her younger (by 11 hours :haha:) cousin! She's a good baby :awww:
> 
> Last night was not good from a baby alarm point of view :nope: It went off 3times which saw me beat my previous sprint time each time through to the nursery.....not good. She was completely fine so false alarms I think caused by the thick mattress but you can't take the chance can you? Sometimes modern technology just makes life more difficult :(
> 
> Quiet day planned for tomorrow, just me and Cara :cloud9: Hopefully the sun shall shine and we shall go walking :thumbup: I'm going to go and catch up properly now.....:kiss:

this is the reason i wont be getting one.it would only have to be one false alarm and it would upset me so much id get paranoid


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> LOVELY bump Sez!!!!:cloud9:

Thank you! So weird that it's MINE!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Munkie, I bought your birthday prezzie :happydance: Don't know when I will be able to post it :dohh:

Yes, suffering a bit myself today...not such a stable pelvis 

MIL came round while I was at work yesterday and she says to DH that she saw me at work on Thursday and first I was having lunch with my mom (it was lunchtime and I had a 30min break) and then having tea with a friend (I had been consulting in my room all day and it was a beautiful day so we did our consult in the coffee shop)...such a cow, thinks all I do all day is lunch and drink coffee...and clearly spend all DH's money. I bloody well earn more than DH and I was WORKING!!!
She also looked at the cupboard with Tori's clothe sand say "well I won't be buying her frivolous shoes like that and clearly she doesn't need clothes"....we have 1 draw (not deep) of newborn, 0-3mo and 3-6 mo clothes. Did she expect me to pop out my daughter after 11 years of waiting and wrap her in a dishrag??? :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtles
> 
> Another hectic day. First time I've sat down properly all day. I had my mw antenatal this morning but there was an oil spill on the highway so it took an hour to go 2km. And she's 54km away so it was a looooong trip. Then back to work for patients. Then a salad with a cockroach :sick: then fetching kids, then antenatal home visit for a patient. Then I got home and had 2 phone consults - one with a mom who has bleeding and one with a mom who loves 5 hours up the coast and wants to give birth in Durban. So needless to say, I am exhausticated
> 
> I did see on FB that Rhyko is home. I'm SOOO happy for you guys Luna! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Hiya Trin...had you eaten at the cockroach place before?Click to expand...
> 
> It was the organic cafe at work :shock: They were so embarrassedClick to expand...

I'll bet! I assume you'll be steering clear for a while or are you more forgiving than that?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtles
> 
> Another hectic day. First time I've sat down properly all day. I had my mw antenatal this morning but there was an oil spill on the highway so it took an hour to go 2km. And she's 54km away so it was a looooong trip. Then back to work for patients. Then a salad with a cockroach :sick: then fetching kids, then antenatal home visit for a patient. Then I got home and had 2 phone consults - one with a mom who has bleeding and one with a mom who loves 5 hours up the coast and wants to give birth in Durban. So needless to say, I am exhausticated
> 
> I did see on FB that Rhyko is home. I'm SOOO happy for you guys Luna! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Hiya Trin...had you eaten at the cockroach place before?Click to expand...
> 
> It was the organic cafe at work :shock: They were so embarrassedClick to expand...
> 
> I'll bet! I assume you'll be steering clear for a while or are you more forgiving than that?Click to expand...

I had avo and feta on toast - all open so I could see everything and it was bug-free, They gave me pesto and yummy parmesan cheese to take home for dinner to make up for it....but I won't be having salad again in a hurry! And it was my favourite lunch - superfood salad with tahini dressing


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Essie you'll have to ask Trin but maybe your and Lyra's spot are hormonal, and you're passing the hormones on to Lyra through your milk? :shrug: Since your body will be in big hormonal shift at the mo, preparing to O again and all that. Hollymonkifique theory.
> 
> Can't wait until NEWBIE WEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is Jaynie due a wee soon too? Double wee fun :dance:
> 
> Must go to bed, babyswimmers at 9 then the MIL and lots of 11yr old boys over tomorrow, fun fun fun.
> 
> Night all, big kisses :kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I forgot to comment :dohh: What do they look like Essie?Click to expand...
> 
> They just look like normal spots. I always get spotty when I'm stressed. I guess the cortisol could go into my breastmilk and make Lyra spotty too?Click to expand...

Essie...Cara came out in a mass of spots around 4-5 weeks old. I spoke to the MW and she said it was very common for baby acne to break out for reasons unknown. They only lasted a couple of weeks then disappeared. It couold just be coincidence that you have spots at the same time? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I saw this and thought of the convo earlier about housework....:flower:
> 
> "I hope that my child, looking back on today, will remember a mother who had time to play; because children grow up while you're not looking,
> there are years ahead for cleaning and cooking. So, quiet now cobwebs, dust go to sleep. I'm nursing my baby, and babies don't keep"
> 
> i love this! i think i will get it on canvas or something and hang it up as a reminder!Click to expand...

Good idea..would look lovely in the nursery. I bet B could make a good job of this...her next commission :thumbup::winkwink: 

B....Speaking of commissions...are you finished the one you were doing? Can we have a sneaky peek B pleeeeeeease? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi jaynie :wave: i've been meaning to ask, are u in the tww??
> 
> Hello :howdy: sorry I had a few :wine: last night because they told me inn town that I get NOTHING by means of support and it means we will likely move out. I am gutted.
> 
> I am in the 2ww just I only :sex: once so I'm not holding out too much hope and apart from some totally normal cramping down there I am symptomless. :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh Jaynie...I'm sorry you won't be offered any support..that really sucks big time after you waited so long to get your place :nope: You never know, something may turn up on the job front sooner than you think...I'm hoping that's the case anyway :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i accidently smashed one of my jasper conran wine glasses last night i was washing up bottles and my elbow knocked it off of the draining board! i wasnt even drunk! but i cried and now today i have a slight headache (if i cry when iv had a glass of wine i get a headache) im proper upset about my wine glass!

:( That's crappy. I'd be upset too.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> for some reason since last night James is only taking 2 oz of milk every 2 hours! he wont eat anymore he just gags on the teat! dont know what to do :/

Is he ok now April?

My friend that I kept in touch with from antenatal is now weaning her son at 12 weeks. He just went completely off his milk! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Thanks girls. I'm 10 dpo today. I haven't felt a sore BB all morning. And I feel kinda crampy. At least the witch won't make me wait like last month. :cry:

I'm still catching up newbs...any updates??


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Family meal tonight so what did my brother do all morning? Get high :dohh:

Literally Essie? I'm not sure if I missed a story attached to this or not?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> No one has congratulated me for being through to the Rugby final :sulk:

Hoorah, hoorah and thrice hoorah!! Well done! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im fuming!!!! i hate liars

Who? What?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Family meal tonight so what did my brother do all morning? Get high :dohh:
> 
> Literally Essie? I'm not sure if I missed a story attached to this or not?Click to expand...

There was no story attached. My auntie has been here for the week and offered to take us all out to dinner last night. My brother spent the previous night at a party and then spent yesterday morning smoking weed to come down from whatever he was on the night before. We picked him up to come to our house and get changed etc and he wanted to cuddle Lyra, which annoyed me because I didn't want him holding her with his clothes reeking and still under the influence. Hence my post yday.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Our guests have just left, so when I've fed little munkie and put her to bed I'll be showing you my* NEW WEESTICK PICS!!! *I ate like a pig on potatoes and tart and chocolate cake for the last time because my blood sugar went up to 152 and my afterfood glucose weesticks came up positive:cry: But they're really fun because you have to interpret the shade of green against a chart, and I must share since they are even more fun than hpts, only you're aiming for a negative result each time:haha: But strict diet tomorrow until next summer....:shock:

Ooh new weesticks from the lab of Dr Munkie. I look forward to seeing them :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Newbie any tests today??

Sarah love the bump!!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> would you move to newzealand with a 3yr old baby and husband if they had a great job they could go to and ur dh would be happier?

Yep! If it was right for us all DEFO!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> had sexytime last night and this morning have a constant pain in my foof!:wacko: its very uncomfortable and my belly keeps getting hard.what do u think? iv had some many niggles and pains i dont know what to think anymore i just know this hurts:(

Oooooh, the time approacheth :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Afternoon ladies! How is everyone?!
> 
> Clare - I would weigh up your options before deciding you have to make sure it is what you want and feel comfortable with, if you both don't feel settled here and its what you both want then why not?
> 
> Addie - happy blueberry day :happydance:
> 
> Update on me : he's been here with me now since 7th and although we have only been together for three weeks it feels like forever :wacko: it's really weird, feels like he should be here with me...I know me and Matt were together for 3 years nearly but this feels so different to me and him, I know this might be awful to say but i'm really glad I didn't fall pregnant to him and that we didn't get married because I didn't love him like I thought I did, what I feel for Danny is completely different! We do things together and he wants to I don't have to ask and although he still plays xbox he's not like him who played for hours ignoring me completely! I think what I have with Danny is going to go further than what I did before and likely faster too. We have known (and liked!!) each other from school but never did anything about it (wish I had!) and I think thats why it feels like we have been together alot longer than we actually have :)

Soo pleased you're happy Ginge...about time I say :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Bumpy!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bcecbe89.jpg

:awww: That is the sweetest ickle bump ever :cloud9: Love it :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Lovely day today. After doing all the boring animals feeds and meat buying etc, we went to the reggae beach shack for salad and chips with cheap and nasty tomato sauce :munch:
> 
> Had a bit of a walk along the promenade, watched the steel band and the reggae band
> 
> Then I dyed my hair black :happydance:

Oooo, sounds like a nice day..and of course we shally require a hair pic please :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> SARACHKA YOU HAVE A BUMPITYBOO!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Our guests have just left, so when I've fed little munkie and put her to bed I'll be showing you my* NEW WEESTICK PICS!!! *I ate like a pig on potatoes and tart and chocolate cake for the last time because my blood sugar went up to 152 and my afterfood glucose weesticks came up positive:cry: But they're really fun because you have to interpret the shade of green against a chart, and I must share since they are even more fun than hpts, only you're aiming for a negative result each time:haha: But strict diet tomorrow until next summer....:shock:

Hope you had a loverly day with all your guests :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Guests have now left, Cara is now in bed and we've had dinner :thumbup:
> 
> On the whole, we had a lovely albeit tiring weekend. Cara was a very good little girl and much less screamy screamy than her younger (by 11 hours :haha:) cousin! She's a good baby :awww:
> 
> Last night was not good from a baby alarm point of view :nope: It went off 3times which saw me beat my previous sprint time each time through to the nursery.....not good. She was completely fine so false alarms I think caused by the thick mattress but you can't take the chance can you? Sometimes modern technology just makes life more difficult :(
> 
> Quiet day planned for tomorrow, just me and Cara :cloud9: Hopefully the sun shall shine and we shall go walking :thumbup: I'm going to go and catch up properly now.....:kiss:
> 
> this is the reason i wont be getting one.it would only have to be one false alarm and it would upset me so much id get paranoidClick to expand...

I know. Now I'm caught in the too scared not to use it trap :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Munkie, I bought your birthday prezzie :happydance: Don't know when I will be able to post it :dohh:
> 
> Yes, suffering a bit myself today...not such a stable pelvis
> 
> MIL came round while I was at work yesterday and she says to DH that she saw me at work on Thursday and first I was having lunch with my mom (it was lunchtime and I had a 30min break) and then having tea with a friend (I had been consulting in my room all day and it was a beautiful day so we did our consult in the coffee shop)...such a cow, thinks all I do all day is lunch and drink coffee...and clearly spend all DH's money. I bloody well earn more than DH and I was WORKING!!!
> She also looked at the cupboard with Tori's clothe sand say "well I won't be buying her frivolous shoes like that and clearly she doesn't need clothes"....we have 1 draw (not deep) of newborn, 0-3mo and 3-6 mo clothes. Did she expect me to pop out my daughter after 11 years of waiting and wrap her in a dishrag??? :growlmad:

Poofucks to that Trin! It would be no more her business really if you decided to buy only designer gear for Tori and if you were just chillaxing....shame she can't be more supportive :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtles
> 
> Another hectic day. First time I've sat down properly all day. I had my mw antenatal this morning but there was an oil spill on the highway so it took an hour to go 2km. And she's 54km away so it was a looooong trip. Then back to work for patients. Then a salad with a cockroach :sick: then fetching kids, then antenatal home visit for a patient. Then I got home and had 2 phone consults - one with a mom who has bleeding and one with a mom who loves 5 hours up the coast and wants to give birth in Durban. So needless to say, I am exhausticated
> 
> I did see on FB that Rhyko is home. I'm SOOO happy for you guys Luna! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Hiya Trin...had you eaten at the cockroach place before?Click to expand...
> 
> It was the organic cafe at work :shock: They were so embarrassedClick to expand...
> 
> I'll bet! I assume you'll be steering clear for a while or are you more forgiving than that?Click to expand...
> 
> I had avo and feta on toast - all open so I could see everything and it was bug-free, They gave me pesto and yummy parmesan cheese to take home for dinner to make up for it....but I won't be having salad again in a hurry! And it was my favourite lunch - superfood salad with tahini dressingClick to expand...

Shame that's ruined your fave :(

It's quite a hard one to explain away though...it should never have happened.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Guests have now left, Cara is now in bed and we've had dinner :thumbup:
> 
> On the whole, we had a lovely albeit tiring weekend. Cara was a very good little girl and much less screamy screamy than her younger (by 11 hours :haha:) cousin! She's a good baby :awww:
> 
> Last night was not good from a baby alarm point of view :nope: It went off 3times which saw me beat my previous sprint time each time through to the nursery.....not good. She was completely fine so false alarms I think caused by the thick mattress but you can't take the chance can you? Sometimes modern technology just makes life more difficult :(
> 
> Quiet day planned for tomorrow, just me and Cara :cloud9: Hopefully the sun shall shine and we shall go walking :thumbup: I'm going to go and catch up properly now.....:kiss:
> 
> this is the reason i wont be getting one.it would only have to be one false alarm and it would upset me so much id get paranoidClick to expand...
> 
> I know. Now I'm caught in the too scared not to use it trap :nope:Click to expand...

We havent bought a baby monitor yet and have been debating getting the Angelsounds movement one, I'm just not sure whether to or not.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Family meal tonight so what did my brother do all morning? Get high :dohh:
> 
> Literally Essie? I'm not sure if I missed a story attached to this or not?Click to expand...
> 
> There was no story attached. My auntie has been here for the week and offered to take us all out to dinner last night. My brother spent the previous night at a party and then spent yesterday morning smoking weed to come down from whatever he was on the night before. We picked him up to come to our house and get changed etc and he wanted to cuddle Lyra, which annoyed me because I didn't want him holding her with his clothes reeking and still under the influence. Hence my post yday.Click to expand...

Ahh I see....yeah, I see your point! Not entirely trustworthy with your most precious possession eh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sugar weesticks!!

My morning one is the light turquoise at the top (negative) then the next greeny one is an hour or so after eating, and the next darker green about 30 mins after that. They correspond to 'traces of sugar' and 'weak sugar' so it could be worse, and I deffo have room for improvement on what I ate. (I did eat all this as a test for my sugar, obviously I don't eat like this every day!!!) I ate;

crisps
aperitif pastries
roast potatoes
barbecued chipolatas and pork chop
A large slice of apple tart
A large slice of posh chocolate gateau

NO GREENS! ALL SUGAR AND BIG FAT CARBS!:finger:

BUT clearly the GD is starting since I had sugar in my wee wee:nope:
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1









043.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Family meal tonight so what did my brother do all morning? Get high :dohh:
> 
> Literally Essie? I'm not sure if I missed a story attached to this or not?Click to expand...
> 
> There was no story attached. My auntie has been here for the week and offered to take us all out to dinner last night. My brother spent the previous night at a party and then spent yesterday morning smoking weed to come down from whatever he was on the night before. We picked him up to come to our house and get changed etc and he wanted to cuddle Lyra, which annoyed me because I didn't want him holding her with his clothes reeking and still under the influence. Hence my post yday.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh I see....yeah, I see your point! Not entirely trustworthy with your most precious possession eh?Click to expand...

Exactly. The drugs, I'd rather he didn't do quite so many but I mak no judgement on it. Each to their own. Just not around my little baby. Seems fair to me :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Guests have now left, Cara is now in bed and we've had dinner :thumbup:
> 
> On the whole, we had a lovely albeit tiring weekend. Cara was a very good little girl and much less screamy screamy than her younger (by 11 hours :haha:) cousin! She's a good baby :awww:
> 
> Last night was not good from a baby alarm point of view :nope: It went off 3times which saw me beat my previous sprint time each time through to the nursery.....not good. She was completely fine so false alarms I think caused by the thick mattress but you can't take the chance can you? Sometimes modern technology just makes life more difficult :(
> 
> Quiet day planned for tomorrow, just me and Cara :cloud9: Hopefully the sun shall shine and we shall go walking :thumbup: I'm going to go and catch up properly now.....:kiss:
> 
> this is the reason i wont be getting one.it would only have to be one false alarm and it would upset me so much id get paranoidClick to expand...
> 
> I know. Now I'm caught in the too scared not to use it trap :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> We havent bought a baby monitor yet and have been debating getting the Angelsounds movement one, I'm just not sure whether to or not.Click to expand...

Well, all I can say is when it doesn't falsely alarm, it offers me peace of mind. The most common age group to fall prey to SIDS is between 2 and 4 months, so our girls are right in there just now. If it can get me over this spell then great. Also, by around 4 months, they start to move/roll so it becomes useless then anyway. The sound part is good to have though as it lets me get on with things anywhere in the house and I just take the handset with me in my pocket. B did say that Tommee Tippee would become my best friend and she was right :thumbup: although the false alarms aren't so great :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Pretty weesticks B. I hope you enjoyed your sugar/carb fest since it's likely to be the last for a while.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sugar weesticks!!
> 
> My morning one is the light turquoise at the top (negative) then the next greeny one is an hour or so after eating, and the next darker green about 30 mins after that. They correspond to 'traces of sugar' and 'weak sugar' so it could be worse, and I deffo have room for improvement on what I ate. (I did eat all this as a test for my sugar, obviously I don't eat like this every day!!!) I ate;
> 
> crisps
> aperitif pastries
> roast potatoes
> barbecued chipolatas and pork chop
> A large slice of apple tart
> A large slice of posh chocolate gateau
> 
> NO GREENS! ALL SUGAR AND BIG FAT CARBS!:finger:
> 
> BUT clearly the GD is starting since I had sugar in my wee wee:nope:

Well, at least you are ready and waiting for the GD..it's not going to sneak up on you! Coolio wee sticks :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtles
> 
> Another hectic day. First time I've sat down properly all day. I had my mw antenatal this morning but there was an oil spill on the highway so it took an hour to go 2km. And she's 54km away so it was a looooong trip. Then back to work for patients. Then a salad with a cockroach :sick: then fetching kids, then antenatal home visit for a patient. Then I got home and had 2 phone consults - one with a mom who has bleeding and one with a mom who loves 5 hours up the coast and wants to give birth in Durban. So needless to say, I am exhausticated
> 
> I did see on FB that Rhyko is home. I'm SOOO happy for you guys Luna! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Hiya Trin...had you eaten at the cockroach place before?Click to expand...
> 
> It was the organic cafe at work :shock: They were so embarrassedClick to expand...
> 
> I'll bet! I assume you'll be steering clear for a while or are you more forgiving than that?Click to expand...
> 
> I had avo and feta on toast - all open so I could see everything and it was bug-free, They gave me pesto and yummy parmesan cheese to take home for dinner to make up for it....but I won't be having salad again in a hurry! And it was my favourite lunch - superfood salad with tahini dressingClick to expand...
> 
> Shame that's ruined your fave :(
> 
> It's quite a hard one to explain away though...it should never have happened.Click to expand...

I know :nope: There's a new sushi restaurant that's opened behind us and they don't dispose of their waste properly and since they opened there has been a pest problem. The pest control people are coming in and putting bait stations down next week


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Had a crazy busy day, lots of animal cleaning and housework in the morning and then went for an hour and a half's walk in the beautiful forest and got back to find my guests had already arrived:blush: but DH was cool and the guests too, just lovely people we had over today:hugs: Then lots and lots of food and another walk en masse in the late afternoon, and I've been full of energy all day long so will probably flake out very suddenly:haha: Holly had a 3 yr old friend today who was very screamy and didn't like walking so, Kit, like you, I felt rather :smug: Holly is now going to be a bratty 3 yr old for me saying that!!! :brat:

I love my Tommee Tipee sensor monitor and still use it! Maybe you need to adjust the sensitivity if you have a thick mattress Kit? Tiny little button in the battery compartment or somewhere, can't remember! Has 3 settings I believe and default is medium but you may need high?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sugar weesticks!!
> 
> My morning one is the light turquoise at the top (negative) then the next greeny one is an hour or so after eating, and the next darker green about 30 mins after that. They correspond to 'traces of sugar' and 'weak sugar' so it could be worse, and I deffo have room for improvement on what I ate. (I did eat all this as a test for my sugar, obviously I don't eat like this every day!!!) I ate;
> 
> crisps
> aperitif pastries
> roast potatoes
> barbecued chipolatas and pork chop
> A large slice of apple tart
> A large slice of posh chocolate gateau
> 
> NO GREENS! ALL SUGAR AND BIG FAT CARBS!:finger:
> 
> BUT clearly the GD is starting since I had sugar in my wee wee:nope:
> 
> Well, at least you are ready and waiting for the GD..it's not going to sneak up on you! Coolio wee sticks :thumbup:Click to expand...

Standing armed at the door me :gun: Got a great bunker stocked with turkey and brocolli, sugar ain't coming a creeping into da munkie's blood without da munkie knowing about it first :trouble:


----------



## Crunchie

Trying to catch up whilst trying to do a bedtime routine ... I say trying as I have the child that kit and monkey do not have .....A little moo bag ! 

Trin ! The comment about the clothes made me laugh ... Think we have the same mil ! Why can't they bugger off .... She asked if she could push my pram today and I told her to have a baby of her own .... She ignored me I think ???

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh I have an angelcare monitor ! Only time it goes off if is when I rock the crib to hard ..... Bad mummy !


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh lovely bump Sarah !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed
I just watched a stooopid dog movie Hachiko in which nothing happened and it still made me teary :dohh:

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS Crunch, our MIL's must be related!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cute pics of Holly indulging in her new hobby, drawing!!:happydance: And an oak tree on my walk, and then that last pic looks boring but it isn't, it's very interesting. It's what I refer to in my mind as a "parcelle touché" - basically an area of forest where wild boars have turned over the earth in a quest for food, and this was a freshly unturfed zone, so I was very close to my boar friends there:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









021.jpg
File size: 74.2 KB
Views: 2









023.jpg
File size: 98 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey you know the rocking the supermarket trolley thing? Well on my babyless walk this morning a helicopter went overhead and I found myself pointing up to say "Look! A Hel-i-cop-ter" :dohh: Maybe the dog was listening :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin!!! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Had a crazy busy day, lots of animal cleaning and housework in the morning and then went for an hour and a half's walk in the beautiful forest and got back to find my guests had already arrived:blush: but DH was cool and the guests too, just lovely people we had over today:hugs: Then lots and lots of food and another walk en masse in the late afternoon, and I've been full of energy all day long so will probably flake out very suddenly:haha: Holly had a 3 yr old friend today who was very screamy and didn't like walking so, Kit, like you, I felt rather :smug: Holly is now going to be a bratty 3 yr old for me saying that!!! :brat:
> 
> I love my Tommee Tipee sensor monitor and still use it! Maybe you need to adjust the sensitivity if you have a thick mattress Kit? Tiny little button in the battery compartment or somewhere, can't remember! Has 3 settings I believe and default is medium but you may need high?:shrug:

Yep..I have it set to high but it's still alarming :wacko: I'm not sure if it's also being caused by the layers I put Cara in as she sleeps in a sleeping bag rather than covers/blankets :shrug: 'Tis a stress indeed :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Trying to catch up whilst trying to do a bedtime routine ... I say trying as I have the child that kit and monkey do not have .....A little moo bag !
> 
> Trin ! The comment about the clothes made me laugh ... Think we have the same mil ! Why can't they bugger off .... She asked if she could push my pram today and I told her to have a baby of her own .... She ignored me I think ???
> 
> Hi everyone else x

:awww: Lauren's not a moo bag...she's just keeping you on your toes so that the elation you feel when you have a good day is better than sex and chocolate! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed
> I just watched a stooopid dog movie Hachiko in which nothing happened and it still made me teary :dohh:
> 
> Good night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> PS Crunch, our MIL's must be related!

Good night Trin - sleep well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey you know the rocking the supermarket trolley thing? Well on my babyless walk this morning a helicopter went overhead and I found myself pointing up to say "Look! A Hel-i-cop-ter" :dohh: Maybe the dog was listening :shrug:

:haha: Baby brain's gonna get ya!


----------



## kit_cat

Ok my lovelies...it's an early bed for me as I'm seriously pooped. I've got my mum coming next weekend!!!! B&B facilities at chez Thomson musn't be too bad eh? :winkwink:

Night all :kiss:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed
> I just watched a stooopid dog movie Hachiko in which nothing happened and it still made me teary :dohh:
> 
> Good night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> PS Crunch, our MIL's must be related!

Oh hachiko had me in floods! He is the same breed as my doggy.


----------



## Crunchie

Tooo cute monkey !!!! She is so booootiful 

Thanks kit ..... Dh was settling moo bag then I heard a snore on the monitor lol ! He has no trouble with a routine


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Had a crazy busy day, lots of animal cleaning and housework in the morning and then went for an hour and a half's walk in the beautiful forest and got back to find my guests had already arrived:blush: but DH was cool and the guests too, just lovely people we had over today:hugs: Then lots and lots of food and another walk en masse in the late afternoon, and I've been full of energy all day long so will probably flake out very suddenly:haha: Holly had a 3 yr old friend today who was very screamy and didn't like walking so, Kit, like you, I felt rather :smug: Holly is now going to be a bratty 3 yr old for me saying that!!! :brat:
> 
> I love my Tommee Tipee sensor monitor and still use it! Maybe you need to adjust the sensitivity if you have a thick mattress Kit? Tiny little button in the battery compartment or somewhere, can't remember! Has 3 settings I believe and default is medium but you may need high?:shrug:
> 
> Yep..I have it set to high but it's still alarming :wacko: I'm not sure if it's also being caused by the layers I put Cara in as she sleeps in a sleeping bag rather than covers/blankets :shrug: 'Tis a stress indeed :nope:Click to expand...

Hmmm I wouldn't have thought it's the sleeping bag since most babies sleep in them but maybe your mattress is squishy and is absorbing the movement before it gets to the mat?:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit ! That is a crazy smiley u have there .... Or am I delirious ?


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> Kit ! That is a crazy smiley u have there .... Or am I delirious ?

On my iPhone all I can see is a mega smiley then a squished cara ???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Tooo cute monkey !!!! She is so booootiful
> 
> Thanks kit ..... Dh was settling moo bag then I heard a snore on the monitor lol ! He has no trouble with a routine

My dh goes to bed a treat too Crunch :thumbup: He's asleep already and I can hear Holly still 'reading' to herself on the monitor:haha: I suppose my dh did have quite a bit to drink today, it's caught up with him!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kit, get your beauty sleep, big day tomorrow :winkwink:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Tooo cute monkey !!!! She is so booootiful
> 
> Thanks kit ..... Dh was settling moo bag then I heard a snore on the monitor lol ! He has no trouble with a routine
> 
> My dh goes to bed a treat too Crunch :thumbup: He's asleep already and I can hear Holly still 'reading' to herself on the monitor:haha: I suppose my dh did have quite a bit to drink today, it's caught up with him!!Click to expand...


I took a nice video of them both snoring .... Shall upload that tomorrow lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I suppose I should turn in too now :sleep:

I had made a mental note of loads of things on my catch up and all I can remember is

*Clare*- New Zealand- I'd go with the adventure spirit :thumbup: Really beautiful there apparently too!
*
Ginge*- that was a lovely post about how things are with your new man, really hope it just goes from fab to even more fab :hugs: xxx

Nighty night folklings xxxx:kiss:xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ok my lovelies...it's an early bed for me as I'm seriously pooped. I've got my mum coming next weekend!!!! B&B facilities at chez Thomson musn't be too bad eh? :winkwink:
> 
> Night all :kiss:

How much do you charge for a weekend? Do you accept euros and frogs?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mega smileys, squished Cara...Crunch you've been hanging out with Essie's brother again haven't you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Go to bed HollyMonkey and stop your overtired thread spamming


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't talk to Trin tonight, she was online when I was and I took her presence for granted and now she's gone to bed :cry: 

Where's Newbie's weesticks?

I'm all full of energy today and it's not even sugar because it's been back down to sensible levels for hours now. Must be overtiredness :shrug:


----------



## Essie

I'm off to bed too. Although a certain naughty lady does not look the least bit tired and just wants to play. Night night all :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night essie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This would make a cute pressie for Hollinka!

https://www.onepinkduck.com/fpdb/images/monkey_umbrella.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of alarms Holly's just went off :dohh: She was sleeping horizontally across the top end of the cot with her feet dangling through the bars though :haha:


----------



## emandi

As I promised

25weeks and 5 days :flower:

... 100 days to go :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







PA160578.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

It's 2 hard to catch up on my phone so I'll have to catch up later. Emandi your bump is so cute you look great!!


----------



## mummyApril

Anxiety after a bad day least I kno what triggers it :(


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi, beautious bump my love.


----------



## Mollykins

April, sorry you had a bad day doll face. Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Well my turtle doves, here I am. :hi: I have MOUNTAINS to catch up on and frankly, I can't... soo.. recaps? Anyone?


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I didn't talk to Trin tonight, she was online when I was and I took her presence for granted and now she's gone to bed :cry:
> 
> Where's Newbie's weesticks?
> 
> I'm all full of energy today and it's not even sugar because it's been back down to sensible levels for hours now. Must be overtiredness :shrug:

Newbie's weesticks??!! :saywhat: Omg. :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks Molls, I was worried about you, you went so quiet are you ok? 
Hey Luna how are things and little cutie? Xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today....


----------



## HollyMonkey

... is kit's B'day!!!


:ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

55000 Happy Birthday Kisses to Kit from the post nabber!!!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/dansent.gif

I nuv you Kit, have a wonderful day! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hi B, Hi April :wave:

Sorry for the disappearing act... I'm alive. Thanks for worrying. :hugs: How's the girls and Sir James?


----------



## Sarachka

Happy birthday Kit!!! Enjoy your first bday as a mummy!!! I nuv you!!


----------



## mummyApril

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIT!!!!!!!!

 hope you have a wonderful day xxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

B, how are you my nuverly turt?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Hi B, Hi April :wave:
> 
> Sorry for the disappearing act... I'm alive. Thanks for worrying. :hugs: How's the girls and Sir James?

the girls and James are really good thankyou hun, looking forward to Halloween :)
glad youre well hows your girls and Leo? xx


----------



## Mollykins

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIT MY DARLING. WARM WISHES FOR YOUR 29th winkwink:) YEAR!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi B, Hi April :wave:
> 
> Sorry for the disappearing act... I'm alive. Thanks for worrying. :hugs: How's the girls and Sir James?
> 
> the girls and James are really good thankyou hun, looking forward to Halloween :)
> glad youre well hows your girls and Leo? xxClick to expand...

Girls are well, thank you. Leo is... still struggling with the reflux but I believe it may be getting better (touch wood).


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Sarah! How are you and your ickle jumping bean?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hi B, Hi April :wave:
> 
> Sorry for the disappearing act... I'm alive. Thanks for worrying. :hugs: How's the girls and Sir James?
> 
> the girls and James are really good thankyou hun, looking forward to Halloween :)
> glad youre well hows your girls and Leo? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Girls are well, thank you. Leo is... still struggling with the reflux but I believe it may be getting better (touch wood).Click to expand...

aw i hope it gets better soon x


----------



## Essie

:wave: Molly. I was thinking about you this morning. Glad the girls are okay. Hope Leos reflux gets better soon. Lyra stopped the big voms at around 9/10 weeks.


----------



## Essie

Happy birthday Kit! Hope you have a lovely day :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Happy b day kitty xxxx

Morning all

Big hugs mol


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit ! That is a crazy smiley u have there .... Or am I delirious ?
> 
> On my iPhone all I can see is a mega smiley then a squished cara ???Click to expand...

Must be the iphone?


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> As I promised
> 
> 25weeks and 5 days :flower:
> 
> ... 100 days to go :wohoo:

Absolutely beautiful.....:cloud9:

Thanks for posting :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 55000 Happy Birthday Kisses to Kit from the post nabber!!!!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/dansent.gif
> 
> I nuv you Kit, have a wonderful day! :hugs:

Thanks so much for nabbing the biggy post on my behalf....so kind :kiss: A quiet but lovely day on the cards for me and my ickle girl :cloud9:

Thanks again :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIT MY DARLING. WARM WISHES FOR YOUR 29th winkwink:) YEAR!

Thanks doll and thanks also for checking in..we were a little worried :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Emandi, lovely bump. 100 days will fly by!


----------



## poas

Happy Birthday Kit!!!!!!!!!!
Here's hoping you have an amazing day, with love from Esme and I :) x


----------



## Sarachka

I'm good thank you Molly. Can't believe im already 11 weeks. Insane!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, how are you my nuverly turt?

Hellooo Molly :wave: I'm sorry, I scarpered after my Happy Birthday post and went back to sleep for an hour and a half since I knew Holly wouldn't wake up before 9 after her busy day with our guests yesterday:thumbup: I'm fine thankyou, being bullied into knitting by Holly at the moment, she seems to like it when I knit and keeps bringing me my knitting if I put it down :shrug: Hoping she won't notice I'm not knitting at the moment!!:shhh:
How's you and little Leo?


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> As I promised
> 
> 25weeks and 5 days :flower:
> 
> ... 100 days to go :wohoo:

Lovely bump emandi:cloud9:

I fail to tell anything by bumps now because that looked alot like mine with Holly but emandi has a boy snuggled in there! I really don't think one can tell.:shrug: Which reminds me, I have cabbage to do today!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Thanks so much for the lovely birthday wishes..:cloud9: makes me feel all spesh and warm inside :)

We have repositioned Cara's movement pad and guess what...NO FALSE ALARMS last night :wohoo: That said, I'm still really unsettled by it all, so I had one of those not really properly sleeping nights even though Cara did not wake for a feed till 3am! It looks like one night feed is going to be the way forward :thumbup: (bet I've jinxed that now!)

Sooooo, I'm just waiting for Cara to wake from her first nap of the day, I'll feed her then we're going out! It's windy but dry so I'll make the most of it as I can definitely feel a dramatic drop in temps now.

Hope everyone has a great day :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I LOST MY PLUG!!

HAD A PAIN WENT TO LOO AND THE BIGGEST BLOB OF STUFF COME OUT IT WAS REALLY RUBBERY AND HAD SLIGHT TINT OF PINK:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KITTY-KAT!!!!
https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqaq2sHw2l1qecsaao1_400.jpghttps://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSb-OphURFK-wTDL7bb-OO2BqXIXMiF_c0WjuLbicedAln8VE4jXMUgR4_-Tghttps://www.pets.ca/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75463&d=1313532895


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Nothing exciting on the agenda for me today...accounts and tidying up my consulting rooms which somehow has gotten very messy (despite my protests to my mother that I know where everything is). I feel oddly excited today. Think it may be the cappucino and the smell of paint form the shop next door. And I'm ordering stock from a new company which is always (stupidly) a bit exciting :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I didn't talk to Trin tonight, she was online when I was and I took her presence for granted and now she's gone to bed :cry:
> 
> Where's Newbie's weesticks?
> 
> I'm all full of energy today and it's not even sugar because it's been back down to sensible levels for hours now. Must be overtiredness :shrug:

That's ok Beffany. I forgive you :friends: I have your birthday pressie in my room and it makes me think of you ...when I'm not yelling at the boys to stop touching it :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> As I promised
> 
> 25weeks and 5 days :flower:
> 
> ... 100 days to go :wohoo:

You look gorgeous!!! That is THE CUTEST baby bump :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm good thank you Molly. Can't believe im already 11 weeks. Insane!!

I can't believe you and B are almost out of your first tri :happydance: So excited I could :cry::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> I LOST MY PLUG!!
> 
> HAD A PAIN WENT TO LOO AND THE BIGGEST BLOB OF STUFF COME OUT IT WAS REALLY RUBBERY AND HAD SLIGHT TINT OF PINK:wacko:

YAY!!!!!!! So exciting!!!! :happydance:
Remeber, could be today, could be next week so try carry on as normal :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

What a thread spammer I am :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies - anyone used huggies nappies ? 
I normally use pampers but dh insisted we try these and they leaked on me but I assumes it was me perhaps not putting them on correctly ... This morning I had a big poo leak
And I think it's the nappies ???


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> I LOST MY PLUG!!
> 
> HAD A PAIN WENT TO LOO AND THE BIGGEST BLOB OF STUFF COME OUT IT WAS REALLY RUBBERY AND HAD SLIGHT TINT OF PINK:wacko:
> 
> YAY!!!!!!! So exciting!!!! :happydance:
> Remeber, could be today, could be next week so try carry on as normal :thumbup:Click to expand...

baby must stay in there bit longer lol
wndering whether to go shopping or not:haha:
ill be driving about 10miles to the city.do u think its ok to go on my own?


----------



## cassie04

MORNING GIRLS!!!!

Did every body have a lovely weekend???? :flower:

Iv been for my flu jab this morning! im not that keen on needles and i am one of "those" that pass out often....I AM WEAK! :dohh: so i made my friend get out of bed and come with me! but it didnt even hurt :bodyb:

Iv done lots of house organising and loads of washing! It smells beautiful in this house today! all i can smell is my new fabric conditioner and ii have the heating blasting and dixie for cuddles and its just blooming cozy to bits! :cloud9: I am easy to please! :haha:

Clare- i guess this is good :shrug: does that inidcate baby is getting ready ????? still its all rather exciting! 

KIT!!!!- MERRY BERRY BIRTHDAY! i hope you have a wonderfull day with lots of snuggles of baby cara! :hugs: a one night feed would be FAB! :thumbup:

Trin- Have you still got any morning sickness? mine has mainly gone but sometimes it just comes out of nowhere! Also have you had heartburn....i guarantee you i have heartburn every day if not for most of the day?!!!!! surely my baby cant be that hairy already :haha:

Right im goig to catch up with the thread!

I also have to do some uni work (the dreaded dissertation) eeeeek!!!! and swimming later so sorry if im on then off!!!!!

love love love to everyone! :kiss:


----------



## cassie04

emandi said:


> As I promised
> 
> 25weeks and 5 days :flower:
> 
> ... 100 days to go :wohoo:

What a Beautiful bump you have! its so cute and neat!its lovely :cloud9: i just feel like mine is round and everywhere! Do you know what your having?


----------



## emandi

Hello Kitty, just wanted to say hello and

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Have a loveliest day :kiss:.


----------



## emandi

cassie04 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> As I promised
> 
> 25weeks and 5 days :flower:
> 
> ... 100 days to go :wohoo:
> 
> What a Beautiful bump you have! its so cute and neat!its lovely :cloud9: i just feel like mine is round and everywhere! Do you know what your having?Click to expand...


Thank you Cassie :flower:, yours is just as cute! :thumbup:
Im having a boy :flower:


----------



## cassie04

emandi said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> As I promised
> 
> 25weeks and 5 days :flower:
> 
> ... 100 days to go :wohoo:
> 
> What a Beautiful bump you have! its so cute and neat!its lovely :cloud9: i just feel like mine is round and everywhere! Do you know what your having?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Cassie :flower:, yours is just as cute! :thumbup:
> Im having a boy :flower:Click to expand...

Awwww! how lovely! i must admit i do like boy bumps they just seem to be neater.....i read an article about how boy bumps and girl bumps vary and apparantly if your having a girl you can tell there pregnant from the back! :dohh: That explains why my back and bum are the size of a bus!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

Someone come and do my uni work for me! pwetty pweeeeeesssseeee :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have more spotting today :cry: And noooooo symptoms and still can't find anything with the doppler so I've just booked a scan for this afternoon to find out what's what. Not alot of blood but freaks me out anyway.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I have more spotting today :cry: And noooooo symptoms and still can't find anything with the doppler so I've just booked a scan for this afternoon to find out what's what. Not alot of blood but freaks me out anyway.

:hugs: you're still early to find anything with Doppler. My midwife wouldn't even try until 16 weeks. I hope everything on scan is okay, what time is it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Ladies - anyone used huggies nappies ?
> I normally use pampers but dh insisted we try these and they leaked on me but I assumes it was me perhaps not putting them on correctly ... This morning I had a big poo leak
> And I think it's the nappies ???

I'm using them at the mo because they'd run out of Pampers (my preferred brand) and they're ok but I think they're a bit scratchy, they rub Holly's thighs but then she is running around so you won't have this problem with Lauren! They haven't leaked though:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have more spotting today :cry: And noooooo symptoms and still can't find anything with the doppler so I've just booked a scan for this afternoon to find out what's what. Not alot of blood but freaks me out anyway.
> 
> :hugs: you're still early to find anything with Doppler. My midwife wouldn't even try until 16 weeks. I hope everything on scan is okay, what time is it?Click to expand...

My midwife uses it from 12weeks but she has a super high tech hospital grade one obviously, and the Angelsounds one I'm using recommends from 14 weeks up which is why I haven't been at all worried until now, but the bleeding obviously made me rush off and try to find something!! Panic reflex! Plus the no sickness and loads of energy, all a bit worrying when totted up :nope: 3:30 French time


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> I have more spotting today :cry: And noooooo symptoms and still can't find anything with the doppler so I've just booked a scan for this afternoon to find out what's what. Not alot of blood but freaks me out anyway.

Oh heck! did you not have some bleeding early tho and everything was fine??!? :shrug: you might be one of them mummies that bleed sometimes during their pregnancy!? did you bleed with holly at all? 

As regards to the doppler I am 20 weeks and i couldnt find her yesterday:nope: and i find it harder to find her in earlier pregnancy......sometimes they hide! is your bladder full?:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh monkey me sure everything is ok !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya girls - sorry I was absent after the match - Erin came and we had sleepovers not that you all notice :haha: maybe I disappear a lot :shrug:. Maybe I'm the miserable one out of a group that people are getting sick of! :haha: 

Anyway... I'm all caught up and wanted to say...

Happy birthday Kit! Hope you and Cara have a lovely day! :D :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

B I bbmed you sending you hugs here xx

Crunch I hate huggies! They gave Angel a rash and haven't used them since I don't think they are as good a quality than pampers x


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww B :hugs: i had the same and everything was fine x


i didnt find baby hb n doppler for 17weeks x


----------



## firstbaby25

B I sincerely hope that like last time this is nothing and that you waste your money on a scan :tease: cause that's the best outcome, not cause I am mean!


----------



## firstbaby25

April - who's been lying to you? :gun: :gun: I just watched that 16 and pregnant, it was pathetic! That mum of that girl is not a mum in the slightest!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi and emandi beautiful bump photos me LOVE! :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

April ! They win all awards ?? Huggies I mean .... Tell that to the playmat Lauren just shat on !!


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare I'd go to NZ with my OH if like the girls have said it was better for you both and your family (bebe) :cloud9: plus we'd be mega international then this little turtle group :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies :) 

I'm just at mine got up late (10 :shock:) and I have a lot of boring stuff to do today. I have to get a new tenancy agreement for Friday when Adam goes back to his mums :cry: hopefully before I get the benefits (they are notoriously slow to reach your bank account) I'll have a new job. Then I have to go to town and do some wanky banky stuff between mine and Adams accounts. Then off to college to look at the stuff for this exam I have to do at college! Sighs. THEN (cause clearly that's not enough) I have to do the house (budget) shop!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have more spotting today :cry: And noooooo symptoms and still can't find anything with the doppler so I've just booked a scan for this afternoon to find out what's what. Not alot of blood but freaks me out anyway.
> 
> Oh heck! did you not have some bleeding early tho and everything was fine??!? :shrug: you might be one of them mummies that bleed sometimes during their pregnancy!? did you bleed with holly at all?
> 
> As regards to the doppler I am 20 weeks and i couldnt find her yesterday:nope: and i find it harder to find her in earlier pregnancy......sometimes they hide! is your bladder full?:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope beanie's just hiding too:nope: I didn't have a drop of blood with Holly so am not very confident about this bleeding and pregnancy business. And I have all these lower back pains too, which the doc said was because I have a retroversed uterus this time but I can't help but worry:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Ohhh monkey me sure everything is ok !!!

Hope so, don't really fancy a D&C as my birthday treat:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> B I bbmed you sending you hugs here xx
> 
> Crunch I hate huggies! They gave Angel a rash and haven't used them since I don't think they are as good a quality than pampers x

Holly gets a sore botty with Huggies


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all:flower:................as this is my 2300th post i wish to dedicate it firstly to my dear friend who on saturday gave birth to her little blue bundle TALLON at just 27w+5 he weighed in at 2lb 2oz and i hope that he pulls through and keeps on getting stronger , i know you guys dont know this ladie but she is going to be a great mummy and has had previous troubles the same as many on this thread so i know you wont mind me giving her a shout out:hugs:

And also to B who i have just read is rushing off for another scan this afternoon after some bleeding so big big squashy hugs:hugs:Bethany i just know everything will be fine :thumbup:
















Sarachka said:


> Bumpy!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bcecbe89.jpg


Sarachka love the lil bump its Noah:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Sugar weesticks!!
> 
> My morning one is the light turquoise at the top (negative) then the next greeny one is an hour or so after eating, and the next darker green about 30 mins after that. They correspond to 'traces of sugar' and 'weak sugar' so it could be worse, and I deffo have room for improvement on what I ate. (I did eat all this as a test for my sugar, obviously I don't eat like this every day!!!) I ate;
> 
> crisps
> aperitif pastries
> roast potatoes
> barbecued chipolatas and pork chop
> A large slice of apple tart
> A large slice of posh chocolate gateau
> 
> NO GREENS! ALL SUGAR AND BIG FAT CARBS!:finger:
> 
> BUT clearly the GD is starting since I had sugar in my wee wee:nope:

munkie i nuv these new andexcitig wee sticks :happydance: who would of thought we would be praying for negative wee sticks huhhh!!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Cute pics of Holly indulging in her new hobby, drawing!!:happydance: And an oak tree on my walk, and then that last pic looks boring but it isn't, it's very interesting. It's what I refer to in my mind as a "parcelle touché" - basically an area of forest where wild boars have turned over the earth in a quest for food, and this was a freshly unturfed zone, so I was very close to my boar friends there:thumbup:

Gorgeous as per:thumbup:she is holding he biro really well for a wee tot too:thumbup:



emandi said:


> As I promised
> 
> 25weeks and 5 days :flower:
> 
> ... 100 days to go :wohoo:

Emandi what an absolute beaut:happydance:hope Emily is well:hugs:you will be on more soon with ML and spare time yes??:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> ... is kit's B'day!!!
> 
> 
> :ninja:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KIT KAT HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU YIPEEE YOUR FIRST MUMMY BIRTHDAY:happydance:

I have'nt the time so i have only read back a few pages but i hope you are all fabboo :happydance:jaynie i hope you have some job luck soon chicka and april cheers for your bbm:kiss:ginge glad to hear your all nuv'd up doll about time:happydance:ummmm canna remember much else ohh ohh nappies crunch my preferred brand is huggies as reece was sore with any other so obviously i am using the same for nathanial and when i did use pampers the other week they smelt real weird when he had wee'd:shrug:. Oh and i have to report im also in possesion of a male moobag as he has decided sleeping through was not his thing after over a fortnight and has decided to wake up 2-3 times again oh the joys NOT:growlmad::nope:


----------



## mummyApril

clearly our turtle babies are too special for huggies


----------



## Sarachka

I love you Bethany!!! Everything will be fine. Can't wait to see photos of your HEALTHY bebie this afternoon.


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello all:flower:................as this is my 2300th post i wish to dedicate it firstly to my dear friend who on saturday gave birth to her little blue bundle TALLON at just 27w+5 he weighed in at 2lb 2oz and i hope that he pulls through and keeps on getting stronger , i know you guys dont know this ladie but she is going to be a great mummy and has had previous troubles the same as many on this thread so i know you wont mind me giving her a shout out:hugs:
> 
> And also to B who i have just read is rushing off for another scan this afternoon after some bleeding so big big squashy hugs:hugs:Bethany i just know everything will be fine :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Bumpy!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bcecbe89.jpg
> 
> 
> Sarachka love the lil bump its Noah:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sugar weesticks!!
> 
> My morning one is the light turquoise at the top (negative) then the next greeny one is an hour or so after eating, and the next darker green about 30 mins after that. They correspond to 'traces of sugar' and 'weak sugar' so it could be worse, and I deffo have room for improvement on what I ate. (I did eat all this as a test for my sugar, obviously I don't eat like this every day!!!) I ate;
> 
> crisps
> aperitif pastries
> roast potatoes
> barbecued chipolatas and pork chop
> A large slice of apple tart
> A large slice of posh chocolate gateau
> 
> NO GREENS! ALL SUGAR AND BIG FAT CARBS!:finger:
> 
> BUT clearly the GD is starting since I had sugar in my wee wee:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> munkie i nuv these new andexcitig wee sticks :happydance: who would of thought we would be praying for negative wee sticks huhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cute pics of Holly indulging in her new hobby, drawing!!:happydance: And an oak tree on my walk, and then that last pic looks boring but it isn't, it's very interesting. It's what I refer to in my mind as a "parcelle touché" - basically an area of forest where wild boars have turned over the earth in a quest for food, and this was a freshly unturfed zone, so I was very close to my boar friends there:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous as per:thumbup:she is holding he biro really well for a wee tot too:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> As I promised
> 
> 25weeks and 5 days :flower:
> 
> ... 100 days to go :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Emandi what an absolute beaut:happydance:hope Emily is well:hugs:you will be on more soon with ML and spare time yes??:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ... is kit's B'day!!!
> 
> 
> :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KIT KAT HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU YIPEEE YOUR FIRST MUMMY BIRTHDAY:happydance:
> 
> I have'nt the time so i have only read back a few pages but i hope you are all fabboo :happydance:jaynie i hope you have some job luck soon chicka and april cheers for your bbm:kiss:ginge glad to hear your all nuv'd up doll about time:happydance:ummmm canna remember much else ohh ohh nappies crunch my preferred brand is huggies as reece was sore with any other so obviously i am using the same for nathanial and when i did use pampers the other week they smelt real weird when he had wee'd:shrug:. Oh and i have to report im also in possesion of a male moobag as he has decided sleeping through was not his thing after over a fortnight and has decided to wake up 2-3 times again oh the joys NOT:growlmad::nope:Click to expand...

nate sounds like a drama queen with his nights just like my James lol


----------



## mummyApril

also sending love to your friend x


----------



## mummyApril

heya Jaynie poo hope youre ok lovey x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just gave the doppler one last go before I get my bus and went right over to the left side (I've been convinced baby is on the right for some reason:shrug:) and I'm pretty sure I heard the hb because my eyes welled up at the sound before I'd even registered what it was, it's a sound that always makes me well up. I'm so sure it was a hb, please let me be right!!

Laters gaters, musn't miss my bus xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

see Beffany big hugs xx


----------



## Sarachka

Excellent Bethany. Can't wait to hear from you on your return xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going to be constantly checking between my schedule! 

April I'm fine thanks. Just forcing myself to go out and achieve my list! Step one done - order new tenancy agreement! The EASIEST one! 

I'm off out so will be lurking on the phone for B's scan! Much nuv to you all :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I just gave the doppler one last go before I get my bus and went right over to the left side (I've been convinced baby is on the right for some reason:shrug:) and I'm pretty sure I heard the hb because my eyes welled up at the sound before I'd even registered what it was, it's a sound that always makes me well up. I'm so sure it was a hb, please let me be right!!
> 
> Laters gaters, musn't miss my bus xxxxx

bet it is! thinking of you xx


----------



## addie25

Happy Birthday KIT!! Enjoy your first birthday as a mom.:hugs:


----------



## addie25

B: I know everything will be fine. A little blood is normal in pregnancy. I also worry about everything so I understand your concern. Can not wait to see your scan picture and so glad you found the heart beat before you went out!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Big hugs for your scan B! im sure there is nothing to worry about i bet he/she is just being a little tinker!


----------



## new mummy2010

just chucked nates 3-6month clothes in the washer he will need them soonish me thinks


----------



## new mummy2010

sezichka when is your 12wk scan


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> MORNING GIRLS!!!!
> 
> Trin- Have you still got any morning sickness? mine has mainly gone but sometimes it just comes out of nowhere! Also have you had heartburn....i guarantee you i have heartburn every day if not for most of the day?!!!!! surely my baby cant be that hairy already :haha:

The voms have almost gone unless I'm naughty and eat something I shouldn't and in the last week I've had about 3 episodes of heartburn...not too bad tho


----------



## addie25

That's awesome Trin!! Glad u r feeling good!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have more spotting today :cry: And noooooo symptoms and still can't find anything with the doppler so I've just booked a scan for this afternoon to find out what's what. Not alot of blood but freaks me out anyway.
> 
> :hugs: you're still early to find anything with Doppler. My midwife wouldn't even try until 16 weeks. I hope everything on scan is okay, what time is it?Click to expand...
> 
> My midwife uses it from 12weeks but she has a super high tech hospital grade one obviously, and the Angelsounds one I'm using recommends from 14 weeks up which is why I haven't been at all worried until now, but the bleeding obviously made me rush off and try to find something!! Panic reflex! Plus the no sickness and loads of energy, all a bit worrying when totted up :nope: 3:30 French timeClick to expand...

B I'm sorry you're having worrysome spotting :nope: tis not fun!

To give you some hope tho, I had a mommy on Friday have spotting - quite a bit on Friday night and Saturday morning so we rushed her to a scan and it's just a low lying placenta and baba is fine :thumbup: Please bbm me when you know - I won't be on til this evening

Sending huge sticky love to you :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> sezichka when is your 12wk scan

Next Wednesday October 26th!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> April ! They win all awards ?? Huggies I mean .... Tell that to the playmat Lauren just shat on !!

I'm not sure what Huggies you have there but we have huggies gold (green packs) and huggies steps. The gold are brilliant and teh steps are crap. Unless it comes to toddlers who are just in night nappie, in which case the steps apparently hold more wee:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone remember my caution confession. A few commented...

10 YEARS. It stays on record, so just 6 and a bit years that job doors are closed where an enhanced CRB is needed. 

Sezi - I still can't get on the inner sanctum. Though I want to see outcomes with creepy blokes. 

I was walking to town before when a couple walked past me, talking. They were holding a can of 'Kestrel Super Strength' both of them. Bet the qualify for all the state help. :nope: 

Erin has anew swear word. 'bloody' I want 'bloody' pasta she said on Sunday. I thought, maybe I should take her literally and serve her pasta a le sang but I thought social service might make an appearance!


----------



## firstbaby25

Is B just lurking and waiting for scan?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hugs: for you B. i hope everything is just fine. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hun dont think just cos u have caution they would automatically say no to u getting a jobx


----------



## Sarachka

Holllllyyyyy?


----------



## babyhopes2010

whens b back? x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tomorrow I'm a plum! Been moved on to 11 + 6, baby is pertect, hb 170 bpm, tiny nuchal measurement and very very cute and hundreds of pics for you when I'm home! :yipee:


----------



## Essie

:happydance: yay B, can't wait to see your pics of your sticky bean!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Tomorrow I'm a plum! Been moved on to 11 + 6, baby is pertect, hb 170 bpm, tiny nuchal measurement and very very cute and hundreds of pics for you when I'm home! :yipee:

Seeeee! Perfecto


----------



## mummyApril

woohooo told you so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy yay :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm pregnant!


----------



## mummyApril

no shit! lol


----------



## firstbaby25

B??

Clare it's the shame, I'd have to tell someone and I'm not sure I could stand the rejection if they did then say no. I've not got much confidence after being made redundant loads and I've never quit a job or been fired but I am starting to think there's.


----------



## emandi

Bethany!!! I'm sooo relieved:happydance:. 
Very happy all is fine :hugs:.
I'm being very hormonal today :wacko:, you made me cry with your spotting.
That was 3rd time today!
:loopy: 
And I burned our dinner.:blush: first time ever.
I wish I can go to sleep now and wake up tomorrow :dohh:.

Very happy for you B :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oo!! Well done B you have a baby in there!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm pregnant!

you do know its coming our you vagina right ? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm pregnant!

Congratulations! :haha: Glad evrything is perfect B! lovely early bday gift!! :hugs:

in fact, in honor of your day, i will wee on a stick tomorrow just for you. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

B, great news love. 

Oh and I guess girl for you.


----------



## babyhopes2010

see i told u :) everythings perfect:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant!
> 
> you do know its coming our you vagina right ? :shrug:Click to expand...

:shock: u serious?:argh:


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie who do you think mark texted last night on TOWIE?


----------



## x-ginge-x

woohoo :yipee: :happydance::wohoo: glad alls fine B !!! :hug:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> crunchie who do you think mark texted last night on TOWIE?

Hmmmmmm ! He is so pretty .... I am thinking arg ! Lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie who do you think mark texted last night on TOWIE?
> 
> Hmmmmmm ! He is so pretty .... I am thinking arg ! LolClick to expand...

haha i reckon sam cos she got jel of joey


----------



## mummyApril

off to cook a chicken roast with yummy apple crumble for after dins mmmmmm


----------



## Mollykins

Oh I feel so out of the loop.:nope:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie who do you think mark texted last night on TOWIE?
> 
> Hmmmmmm ! He is so pretty .... I am thinking arg ! LolClick to expand...
> 
> haha i reckon sam cos she got jel of joeyClick to expand...

:haha:those shorts they were wearing....tiny !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Oh I feel so out of the loop.:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Warning B, you better not read this post it'll send your GD into overdrive!

I'm making cookies with chopped up mars bar in them at the request of DH. :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

Yayyyy Holly I'm so happy for you I don't even mind losing twin status!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh I feel so out of the loop.:nope:

Oh I know how you feel Molly....it's taken me ages to get back to sort of keeping up...'tis hard work lovely. Don't worry though, you're aware of all major events I'm sure :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh I feel so out of the loop.:nope:

why? :(


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie who do you think mark texted last night on TOWIE?
> 
> Hmmmmmm ! He is so pretty .... I am thinking arg ! LolClick to expand...
> 
> haha i reckon sam cos she got jel of joey Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:those shorts they were wearing....tiny !!!!Click to expand...

thats the shop i got sarahs mug in! and that pink mixer thingy behind them i want! but its like £440! ridic!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm home!! I have to feed and bed Holly before pics, and they haven't arrived by e-mail yet so I may just have to photograph the paper copies I have, but you'll get the idea:thumbup:

SOOOOOOOOO......hearing the hb on the doppler before leaving the house reassured me a bit, so I managed to have a knit and a Perrier water calmly beforehand. My ex came to look after Holly while I had the scan, and it was a tummy scan and not a vaginal one. Straight off the lady said everything looks fine and looked at the heartbeat so I started to breathe a bit. She showed me the source of the blood, a kind of dark line under the edge of the uterus, and said it was again a tiny detachment of the egg but that has no menace to the baby at all, is a long way from the baby, and has nothing to do with the placenta, and she told me about 20 times that it's not anything at all to worry about and although I might be wise to rest a bit until I'm 15 weeks (in France that's when 2nd tri begins) she said she says that to everyone. I said I hadn't felt sick for a week and she said that's a brilliant sign, the placenta is doing it's stuff, so Sarachka we must stop worrying about not being sicko now!!

Must see to LO now but I'll be back later with some form of pics:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Warning B, you better not read this post it'll send your GD into overdrive!
> 
> I'm making cookies with chopped up mars bar in them at the request of DH. :munch:

you HAVE to try this with rolos!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And thank you sooooooo much for your lovely messages, I would have felt so lonely in my moment of panic without you guys. On the bus I put BnB on my phone even though it was all slow and pants, but I wanted to feel close to you all :hugs: :-({|=


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Oh I feel so out of the loop.:nope:

you've not missed much my dear. i got a :bfn: saturday, giving it one more go tomorrow (13dpo) and after that waiting on the :witch:

Ginge has a new beau, and is in love

Jaynie is looking for work and getting the housing situation sorted out

B's bump is great. Holly is an arTIST!

Clare is getting close and thinking of moving to NZ in a few years

Esme was a whopper, 10/8 i think :-k

Trin, Cassie (is having a girl! :happydance:), Sarah, Emandi and B have beautimous bumps.

Addie is having twins! :happydance::happydance: 

Rhyko is home finally! :wohoo:

And all the turtle babies are growing nicely

That's it! :winkwink: 

Oh *and WE MISSED U TONS!!* :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

not to mention the gorgeous bump you have B


----------



## mummyApril

Dont worry about catching up Molly, the only reason i did is because i have my phone attached to my hand! plus i was mainly on bed rest! whereas you are being super mummy! were not going anywhere and will be here when you have time to chat :)


----------



## mummyApril

you should of seen the cobweb hiding behind the tv! after dinner i am going around the rooms in all the corners in hunt for cobwebs!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and the clarté nucale (nucale transparency in English? :shrug:) was 0.8mm which she said was very fine so no worries but if you still want to do the Tri test then get a blood test today or tomorrow, I said i wanted to since it's not invasive at all, so did it on my way home from the scan :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sezichka when is your 12wk scan
> 
> Next Wednesday October 26th!!!Click to expand...

:thumbup:coolio cant wait :flower:



mummyApril said:


> crunchie who do you think mark texted last night on TOWIE?


umm me thinks lucy!!!:shrug:




HollyMonkey said:


> I'm home!! I have to feed and bed Holly before pics, and they haven't arrived by e-mail yet so I may just have to photograph the paper copies I have, but you'll get the idea:thumbup:
> 
> SOOOOOOOOO......hearing the hb on the doppler before leaving the house reassured me a bit, so I managed to have a knit and a Perrier water calmly beforehand. My ex came to look after Holly while I had the scan, and it was a tummy scan and not a vaginal one. Straight off the lady said everything looks fine and looked at the heartbeat so I started to breathe a bit. She showed me the source of the blood, a kind of dark line under the edge of the uterus, and said it was again a tiny detachment of the egg but that has no menace to the baby at all, is a long way from the baby, and has nothing to do with the placenta, and she told me about 20 times that it's not anything at all to worry about and although I might be wise to rest a bit until I'm 15 weeks (in France that's when 2nd tri begins) she said she says that to everyone. I said I hadn't felt sick for a week and she said that's a brilliant sign, the placenta is doing it's stuff, so Sarachka we must stop worrying about not being sicko now!!
> 
> Must see to LO now but I'll be back later with some form of pics:happydance:


so chuffed B :happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> And thank you sooooooo much for your lovely messages, I would have felt so lonely in my moment of panic without you guys. On the bus I put BnB on my phone even though it was all slow and pants, but I wanted to feel close to you all :hugs: :-({|=

:kiss::hugs::cry:



Molly i cant keep up either and Nate's like 11 weeks today just cant get into a bnb routine yet not like B who is a pro SAHM and star bnb'er!!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sezichka when is your 12wk scan
> 
> Next Wednesday October 26th!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:coolio cant wait :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie who do you think mark texted last night on TOWIE?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> umm me thinks lucy!!!:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm home!! I have to feed and bed Holly before pics, and they haven't arrived by e-mail yet so I may just have to photograph the paper copies I have, but you'll get the idea:thumbup:
> 
> SOOOOOOOOO......hearing the hb on the doppler before leaving the house reassured me a bit, so I managed to have a knit and a Perrier water calmly beforehand. My ex came to look after Holly while I had the scan, and it was a tummy scan and not a vaginal one. Straight off the lady said everything looks fine and looked at the heartbeat so I started to breathe a bit. She showed me the source of the blood, a kind of dark line under the edge of the uterus, and said it was again a tiny detachment of the egg but that has no menace to the baby at all, is a long way from the baby, and has nothing to do with the placenta, and she told me about 20 times that it's not anything at all to worry about and although I might be wise to rest a bit until I'm 15 weeks (in France that's when 2nd tri begins) she said she says that to everyone. I said I hadn't felt sick for a week and she said that's a brilliant sign, the placenta is doing it's stuff, so Sarachka we must stop worrying about not being sicko now!!
> 
> Must see to LO now but I'll be back later with some form of pics:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so chuffed B :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And thank you sooooooo much for your lovely messages, I would have felt so lonely in my moment of panic without you guys. On the bus I put BnB on my phone even though it was all slow and pants, but I wanted to feel close to you all :hugs: :-({|=Click to expand...
> 
> :kiss::hugs::cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly i cant keep up either and Nate's like 11 weeks today just cant get into a bnb routine yet not like B who is a pro SAHM and star bnb'er!!:haha:Click to expand...

i dont think she would cos Marios there! although that would definitely stir things up!


----------



## Sarachka

What does REEEM mean on TOWIE!?!?


----------



## Sarachka

BETHANY!!!!!!!!

Thank you SOOOOO much for hte gorgeous Matryoshka framed picture and note. I nuv it!!!! It's gorgeous and looks lovely on my coffee table!! I will post pics soon xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> What does REEEM mean on TOWIE!?!?

fit, looking good etc


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you ladies so much for your understanding. Newbie, special thanks to you my lovely for theupdate. I'm hoping for a bfp for you. :hugs:

Kit, would you mind if I sent some pics your way?


----------



## new mummy2010

molly you prob already told me like a trillion times but leo is in size ? clothes now


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> molly you prob already told me like a trillion times but leo is in size ? clothes now

3-6 months:shock:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> molly you prob already told me like a trillion times but leo is in size ? clothes now
> 
> 3-6 months:shock:Click to expand...

wowza! gd growing boy :)


----------



## mummyApril

James talks to me :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Think I'm going to get my hair cut and coloured like this

https://images2.itv.com/images/xfactor/thumbnail-size/_uploads/userassets/images/Liveshow2/video/111015-hi-sophie.jpg

https://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01392/Rex__1470762ez_12__1392094a.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

sooo James' cot turned up today....£379 for the whole 'package' but this is without the mattress! which they didnt think to mention on their website! when they say whole package youd think mattress aswell no? well mattress is another £115 :/


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Think I'm going to get my hair cut and coloured like this
> 
> https://images2.itv.com/images/xfactor/thumbnail-size/_uploads/userassets/images/Liveshow2/video/111015-hi-sophie.jpg
> 
> https://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01392/Rex__1470762ez_12__1392094a.jpg

thats similar to mine except il be red....
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

will you have yours curly too?


----------



## TrinityMom

So happy about the scan B :happydance:

I am so stressed. My car needs a new steering wheel and there aren't any in the country so they have to import one and it will only arrive on 28th. The insurance phoned today and said because no actual work is going on on the car and because they are just waiting for parts I have to return the rental car tomorrow! I have a mom whose waters have broken so I will be at a birth tonight and tomorrow and it's in Ballito which is 1 hr drive up the coast. SO I don't know how I'm meant to return the car and get around afterwards. SO freaking annoying and no one can give me a clear answer on what's going on. On Friday it will have been 2 moths since my car was stolen :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

April, I know, he's huge. Over 12 lbs.


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh April I have one of those mixers .... Come to my house and we can all bake !


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Trin, that's definite poofuckedness. I hope it gets sorted quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

I just think these turtle boys just all want to be big and gorgeous !


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> So happy about the scan B :happydance:
> 
> I am so stressed. My car needs a new steering wheel and there aren't any in the country so they have to import one and it will only arrive on 28th. The insurance phoned today and said because no actual work is going on on the car and because they are just waiting for parts I have to return the rental car tomorrow! I have a mom whose waters have broken so I will be at a birth tonight and tomorrow and it's in Ballito which is 1 hr drive up the coast. SO I don't know how I'm meant to return the car and get around afterwards. SO freaking annoying and no one can give me a clear answer on what's going on. On Friday it will have been 2 moths since my car was stolen :growlmad:

:hugs:..........that is crap that they need to import it !!! sorry trin


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> not to mention the gorgeous bump you have B

Thanks April, my bump annoys me in times of worry like this morning because I can't help thinking well if there's poofuck why is there a bump?:shrug: I suppose I could treat the bump as a symptom of pregnancy:-k Dh's favourite joke at the moment is when I get undressed for bed he looks at my bump and says 'I think you need to do a pregnancy test just to be sure' :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Warning B, you better not read this post it'll send your GD into overdrive!
> 
> I'm making cookies with chopped up mars bar in them at the request of DH. :munch:
> 
> you HAVE to try this with rolos!Click to expand...

Posts like these could put me in a diabetic coma 

ROLOS!!! I haven't had those since I was about 10!! WANT! :brat: :hissy: :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant!
> 
> Congratulations! :haha: Glad evrything is perfect B! lovely early bday gift!! :hugs:
> 
> in fact, in honor of your day, i will wee on a stick tomorrow just for you. :flower:Click to expand...

Awww thanks :hugs: You could do one for Kit's B'day too!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Work DH says I can use his car :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

That great news Trin! :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

sorry for pooey car Trin x


----------



## mummyApril

crunch i will bring the ingredients


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry to be vulgar but id really appreciate if I could go for a #2!


----------



## Sarachka

Trin sorry you're still having car issues but YAY for work DH lending you his.


----------



## Sarachka

Luna hasnt posted much. Hope it's just bc she's on absolute cloud 9 having Mr Rhykopants home


----------



## Sarachka

BETHANY What is a GD Christmas like?!?


----------



## Sarachka

It's not usually me who spam posts. I'm usually way too aloof for that ;-)


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Sorry to be vulgar but id really appreciate if I could go for a #2!

Do you get Probiflora Ease there? Works well and doesn't cause any cramping or anything


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Work DH says I can use his car :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Excellent:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Sorry to be vulgar but id really appreciate if I could go for a #2!

prune juice x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to be vulgar but id really appreciate if I could go for a #2!
> 
> Do you get Probiflora Ease there? Works well and doesn't cause any cramping or anythingClick to expand...

Eat loads of greens! I'm pooing 3 times a day here just on greens :smug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> It's not usually me who spam posts. I'm usually way too aloof for that ;-)

:haha: Like a cat :haha:

God! Hadn't thought of a GD christmas! There's a depressing thought :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm laying in a lovely bath after doing the grocery shop. Had to get straight in the bath. If I'd sat down first I don't think I'd have got up til morning!!


----------



## Sarachka

Btw why are pistachios SO FUCKING DELICIOUS??!!??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> BETHANY What is a GD Christmas like?!?

Well last time it was rather good because I was at term with Holly so I knew that Quality Street were only days away from replacing Holly in my tummy, and I could see the glass of champagne glinting at the end of the tunnel.:happydance: I guess I'll just have to overdose on turkey and stuffing this year:shrug: I'll be alright, so long as dh gets me REALLY NICE PRESENTS to make up for it and you don't all post at once about how yummy the green triangles are


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Btw why are pistachios SO FUCKING DELICIOUS??!!??

I've eaten loads of pistachios this pregnancy! They're my chocolate substitute and they are yummy


----------



## mummyApril

its ok the green triangles arent my favourite lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> It's not usually me who spam posts. I'm usually way too aloof for that ;-)
> 
> :haha: Like a cat :haha:
> 
> God! Hadn't thought of a GD christmas! There's a depressing thought :wacko:Click to expand...

I've got a GD birthday tomorrow for starters:haha: I'm sooooooo happy to be pregnant and to have seen that cute healthy bubba today, I can give up all the sweets and chocolate and cakes in the world for the little one in me, no problem :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

cant you even have 1?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> It's not usually me who spam posts. I'm usually way too aloof for that ;-)
> 
> :haha: Like a cat :haha:
> 
> God! Hadn't thought of a GD christmas! There's a depressing thought :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a GD birthday tomorrow for starters:haha: I'm sooooooo happy to be pregnant and to have seen that cute healthy bubba today, I can give up all the sweets and chocolate and cakes in the world for the little one in me, no problem :cloud9:Click to expand...

makes things so easier doesnt it :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of which, off to my dark room to develop my prints now, will post asap :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

HIIIIIII! iv just snook on to see if everything was ok with B's little bebe and i find out its practcally a plum! :thumbup:

SO happy for you B i knew everything would be ok but at least you got to see your gorgeous little baba again! :cloud9:

:hi: to everybody else!

Iv been really busy, went to get fllu jab, completed dissertation proposal, ate lunch, went swimming, filled up my car with a full tank (i have a weired hate for putting petrol in the car i make dave do it for me :blush:), did 3 loads of washing, packed clean clothes, hoovered the house and managed to catch up with friends!

I know none of you wanted to know about my rather boring day....i just like putting it in a list and looking at it all, cos i literally havent stopped and am so proud of myself! HELLO second trimester boost of energy!........I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU!

Right off to eat tea, then watch a movie.

If im not on later i wil be on sometime tomorrow after my lecture to see your faces! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

wow busy busy !x


----------



## mummyApril

my sons such a drama queen lol he does this little fake cough to get attention its toooo cute!


----------



## firstbaby25

OMFG. I looove pistachios! 

Lovely posts B... I'm excited for pics.

Newbs great quick catch up. Even I enjoyed it and I'm 'in' the loop (although I am not a new mummy)

Molls don't be silly/feel bad - you have little Leo to enjoy :thumbup: t'is one of the characteristics of the thread! 

Trin that really sucks about your car. We seem to be having no luck me and thee! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My ickle bébe :cloud9: Nub and skull shots coming next :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4









018.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3









019.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Essie

Wow B those are amazing pics. Gorgeous little almost-plum.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nub shots, kind of boyish but then Holly's looked like that too, had me in twizzlewozzles for weeks :wacko: April can you do your skull thing?:flower:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









008.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> My ickle bébe :cloud9: Nub and skull shots coming next :thumbup:

wow! you can see its legs and everything those scans are amazing! thats your bebe!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And for general interest and education purposes...the yellow dots mark the place where the "decollement" is, the scan lady pointed it out to me, and is the source of the spotting, and not affecting baby :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

thats a baby Emily that is!


----------



## mummyApril

and also i think she has same shaped face as Holly :) aww im so pleased for you such clear brilliant scan pics!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My ickle bébe :cloud9: Nub and skull shots coming next :thumbup:
> 
> wow! you can see its legs and everything those scans are amazing! thats your bebe!!!Click to expand...

I've got 22 pics in all :happydance: Arms, legs everything:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> and also i think she has same shaped face as Holly :) aww im so pleased for you such clear brilliant scan pics!

I've just got my Holly pics out to compare:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I guess the nub is ever so slightly above horizontal?

AAMAZING pics Bethany!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> and also i think she has same shaped face as Holly :) aww im so pleased for you such clear brilliant scan pics!
> 
> I've just got my Holly pics out to compare:haha:Click to expand...

Well show us then!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I just ate 5 million pistachios. That should get the bowels moving!


----------



## poas

Evening all, just thought I'd say hi....I can't pretend to keep up-I read back 7pages though,yay me!
I am glad all is well with bebe B :) and cant believe it was 50 days ago that Sarachka found out she was in the club :) Oh, and I lovvvvvveeeeeeeeddd pistachios during my pregnancy with Esme.....
We are doing well this end, I think Esme is going through a little spurt as she has been cluster feeding a lot last few nights,though really cannot complain as she is sleeping 6hr block at night, which the mw said is fine as she is putting on over an oz a day :)
Sadly,the spd seems to have reared its ugly head in the form of misaligned body parts, so I am waiting till I am healed for a referral to physio so as I can walk again!(Its all worth it though of course!) Umm....well I hope everyone stays happy and healthy, and that Newbie gets her bfp, and I'll try return at some point!


----------



## Crunchie

Omg ! What lovely scan pictures ....... I am thinking a girl !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I guess the nub is ever so slightly above horizontal?
> 
> AAMAZING pics Bethany!!

It's not so much whether it's horizontal but the angle it forms with the base part of spine, hold on I'll post a thing in a mo....


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I guess the nub is ever so slightly above horizontal?
> 
> AAMAZING pics Bethany!!
> 
> It's not so much whether it's horizontal but the angle it forms with the base part of spine, hold on I'll post a thing in a mo....Click to expand...

i go by skull :)


----------



## addie25

B I am so glad everything is fine. I knew it would be. It's great that not feeling sick is a good sign now you can enjoy it.


----------



## TrinityMom

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful bebe B!!!!

I'm off to bed. Going out in the rain to deliver a baby later

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

B that is a remarkable set of scan pics need a better device as Ilurking but that's a beautiful little bean :cloud9:

April how do you tell with the skull?


----------



## Mollykins

Gorge little girl bean you have there B. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

From some nubbing sites....


https://baby2see.com/im/angle_dangle_echo1.jpg

Boy

https://baby2see.com/im/12w_m.jpg

Girl

https://baby2see.com/im/12w_f.jpg 

But this one looks like mine and is a boy...but then Holly's was like that too:dohh: 

https://www.blogcdn.com/parentdish.co.uk/media/2009/05/12week_boy.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> molly you prob already told me like a trillion times but leo is in size ? clothes now
> 
> 3-6 months:shock:Click to expand...


Thanks Molly i promise i will send my gift whilst it will still fit :thumbup:

cant wait to see pictures:happydance:


I must post some but feel im spamming sometimes as i always plough them on facebook and most of you girls see them there and then on here:shrug:




poas said:


> Evening all, just thought I'd say hi....I can't pretend to keep up-I read back 7pages though,yay me!
> I am glad all is well with bebe B :) and cant believe it was 50 days ago that Sarachka found out she was in the club :) Oh, and I lovvvvvveeeeeeeeddd pistachios during my pregnancy with Esme.....
> We are doing well this end, I think Esme is going through a little spurt as she has been cluster feeding a lot last few nights,though really cannot complain as she is sleeping 6hr block at night, which the mw said is fine as she is putting on over an oz a day :)
> Sadly,the spd seems to have reared its ugly head in the form of misaligned body parts, so I am waiting till I am healed for a referral to physio so as I can walk again!(Its all worth it though of course!) Umm....well I hope everyone stays happy and healthy, and that Newbie gets her bfp, and I'll try return at some point!

Hi lissy this may sound silly but also what size is Esme in :shrug: i really want to make sure i send Leo & Esme's gifts before i go on my jollys :thumbup:

Beffany love love love your scans:happydance::cry:

Update on my friends baby * he is getting stronger by the day * *he is always screaming when she visits in the HD neonatal unit :thumbup: a good set of lungs are a good sign:thumbup:*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodluck Trin :hugs:

I'm off to bed too, I have a headache from too much excitement! 

Sarachka I changed my ticker so I get a plum for my birthday :dance: And I have 3 days less of GD diet to do :haha:

Nighty all, thanks once again for all being with me today :hug: xxxxxxxxx Oh yes I told 
my dad, bro, sis and stepsons tonight :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hugs to you and Esme Lissy! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> B that is a remarkable set of scan pics need a better device as Ilurking but that's a beautiful little bean :cloud9:
> 
> April how do you tell with the skull?

iv not got a prediction wrong yet from this picture...i also think babyhopes is having a boy
 



Attached Files:







skull.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 0


----------



## new mummy2010

Im off to, too watch doc martin sad i know !!!!!!!!!!

promise piccys tomorrow night all sleep well especially turtle babys xx


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh April you're that good?! I can't wait til next Wednesday for you to check mine


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Im off to, too watch doc martin sad i know !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> promise piccys tomorrow night all sleep well especially turtle babys xx

goodnight love 

x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Goodluck Trin :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to bed too, I have a headache from too much excitement!
> 
> Sarachka I changed my ticker so I get a plum for my birthday :dance: And I have 3 days less of GD diet to do :haha:
> 
> Nighty all, thanks once again for all being with me today :hug: xxxxxxxxx Oh yes I told
> my dad, bro, sis and stepsons tonight :thumbup:

goodnight sweet x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Ooh April you're that good?! I can't wait til next Wednesday for you to check mine

i hope i dont jinx it but iv been obsessed with skull nubbing and stalk scan pictures haha, iv got all my friends scans right so far and on here iv got them right!


----------



## mummyApril

can i have a bath with james?


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Ooh April you're that good?! I can't wait til next Wednesday for you to check mine

It just seems the weeks are flying past with you and the monkey:happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> can i have a bath with james?

Jump right in my love :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Just a quick nighty night post from me. I just had dinner and opened all my lovely cards and gifts...I've been spoiled and I LOVE IT!

Hope everyone is ok..I'll catch you all tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

glad you had a lovely birthday Kit, sleep well x


----------



## mummyApril

this is weird stare at the 3 dots on her nose for 10 seconds and then look at the ceiling (blinking helps)
 



Attached Files:







dotgirl.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

I went to the food store to get dinner and when I was waiting on line to pay I got really dizzy and nauseous. I thought I was going to throw up rt there and was debating on if I should leave or not. The 2 ladies in front of me noticed and said are you ok you look like you are going to pass out. I got really embarrassed so I said I am pregnant just feel nauseous I am fine. They offered to go get me water and I said I was ok. Then they paid and I paid and as I was walking out they were waiting for me and offered to take my bags to my car for me. Very very kind ladies but it was embarrasing. :nope:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> My ickle bébe :cloud9: Nub and skull shots coming next :thumbup:

WOW look at these scan pics. Soooo coool. What kind of scan is this its so awesome!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow b! your scan pics are amazing!! beautiful bebe you have! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

OMG youtube Drew Ryniewicz singing It must have been love from the X factor if you didn't see it. She is just amazing and only 14.


----------



## newbie_ttc

I'm pretty sure it's tomorrow over there so I'd like to be the 1st to say *draws in a deep breath* HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEFFANY!!! I hope you have a fantastic day today. Nuv u! :friends: :cake: <--- I stayed up all night making that! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly! :hi:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Newbie!


----------



## Mollykins

Bethany! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLING!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna! :hi: I see you lurking pet. I'm so happy for you and your family. Congratulations on baby Rhyko finally coming home. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Birthday to me
Happy Birthday to me
Happy Birthday dear Monkey Bum
Happy Birthday to me

:wohoo: DH has left me 2 presents! :wohoo: One is my bracelet charm I know because I chose it and there's a squishy one from Holly :wohoo: 

Thanks Molly and Newbie for your B'day wishes! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My ickle bébe :cloud9: Nub and skull shots coming next :thumbup:
> 
> WOW look at these scan pics. Soooo coool. What kind of scan is this its so awesome!!Click to expand...

They're the 3D pics the nice lady does for me after all the anatomical ones coz they're cute:happydance: You'll get the same with twins, I'm so excited about seeing twin scan pics!!! I've never seen them 'in real life' !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Plum!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been nubbing on the confirmed nub forums and it deffo looks very boy to me!! April, I challenge your skull to my nub! :haha: There's one pic where bub's spine is less curved and it looks flatter but on the whole it's fairly pokey uppy. Later today I'll post Holly's nubs


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't wait til you get your nubs too Sarachka!


----------



## Sarachka

HAPPY BIRHDAY to my beloved BEthany!!!!



https://www.cake-decorating-corner.com/images/monkey-cake1.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HAPPY BIRHDAY to my beloved BEthany!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cake-decorating-corner.com/images/monkey-cake1.jpg

Aww thankyou!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's awake!! I can have my presents now!!! :wohoo:

I just posted my nub shots on 1st tri for some guesses, first time I've posted a thread, very exciting!!


----------



## Essie

Happy birthday Bethany :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Happy birthday Bethany!!!! 

:cake:You deserve a truly fa-buh-less day m'love. Hope it is :flower:


----------



## Essie

Does teething change a baby's personality? My happy chilled out baby is suddenly a whingy monster. She's showing lots of signs of teething although I can't see or feel any teeth. Please tell me this is a temporary glitch and my smiley Lyra will be back soon.


----------



## kit_cat

..for his proud mummy Molly.......:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

...one more....


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Does teething change a baby's personality? My happy chilled out baby is suddenly a whingy monster. She's showing lots of signs of teething although I can't see or feel any teeth. Please tell me this is a temporary glitch and my smiley Lyra will be back soon.

Oooooh, I don't know Essie, strictly speaking it could be teething. Apparently the best indicator of when your baby is most likely to start cutting teeth is when it's parents did. I hope it's just a little glitch as you say....particularly if it's making her uber grumpy :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

B...I forgot to tell you how amazed I was by your scan pics....absolutely magnificent :cloud9: I wasn't expecting to see such detailed pics, I felt quite emotional so gawd only knows how you must have felt :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

My ickle girl has her next lot of injections today....me no likey :nope: I hope she copes as well as the last lot. How she does will dictate the rest of the day really.

I hope y'all have super luverly Tuesdays :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly's awake!! I can have my presents now!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I just posted my nub shots on 1st tri for some guesses, first time I've posted a thread, very exciting!!

Yay for pressies :wohoo:

I posted my nub shots over in first tri...everyone said :blue: :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo I've had 4 guesses on my nub so far, 2 girl and 2 boy :dohh:

Essie my sister's kids always teethed early, like 3 months ish. I didn't even notice Holly teething, she just popped one out late, at about 8 months, and then from there they kept coming!


----------



## Sarachka

I leave my office for a couple of minutes and someone leaves this on my desk. Ahhhh office worker humour 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/76a0b4be.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

the poor mom is having no contractions so she has gone through to the hospital with the mw for prandin gel. So I'm waiting to be called out. At least I got to sleep last night. :thumbup:

Still waiting to hear from the insurance as well. Going to email them now while I wait for their call


----------



## Mollykins

Sunday, 11 September... As you all know, it was very hot here that day and so we went to the lake where on the drive there, I noticed my contractions were 10mins apart. I tried to stay as long as possible so that OH and the girls could swim... but after an hour and a half I had to call them in. We trekked up the ridiculously steep hill in 96* heat... I didn't stop because I thought if I did i wouldn't fo again and just have a baby on the hill. It took me nearly 10 mins... Once to the car I popped on the air conditoning and sat with my water bottle while OH got the girls in the car. At this point my contractions were 2 and 3 mins apart and we were an hour from hospital. I told OH that I just wanted to go home.... I was dehydrated, nothing more. By the time we were 5 mins from the house my OH instructed me that either I call my sister to get the kids or he will and the he will allow me a shower at home but we are found to hospital because my contraction were only 3-4 mins after an hour. Once home I spent a whole 30 minutes in the shower with my water bottle before I was forced out by OH and ordered (quite bossy sometimes :haha:) Fast forward to hospital... I have a headache like no other at this point and they hook me up to monitors and put me in the oh so flattering hospital gown. My contractions are registering as 3-4(OH tracked them well :thumbup:) I'm only at 2cm and the bp is silly high. I am found to be dehydrated and am put on iv fluids... After I've taken in 2 liters of iv fluid my contractions are holding fast at 8 mins apart. My headache turned into a migraine. Ouch. I'm given meds and they are discussing induction if the headache meds do not work due to the headache and high bp. Contractions start varying from 8 to 6 to 7 to 8 again. They check me and I'm at 3cm. 20 mins later I am hit with a contraction that has me crying while holding OHs hand... right before that contraction peaks, I feel a small POP and a little gush which effectively interrupts my contraction due to compkete surprise. I look up at OH and say, "my water just broke... or I messed myself." :haha: then the contractiob kicks up again and more water. There's A LOT! (ew) So nurse comes in and checks. I'm at 4cm now... up 1cm in 20 mins. I opt for the epidural which I get within 30mins. They check me again, right after, while im still feeling the contractions and I'm at 7cm. :shock: Then, according to OH, I fall asleep for about 30 mins. I remember waking up saying, "um, I need the nurse to check again.. he's moving down". She comes in and checks... 9cm with a bit of cervix left. She leaves. No sooner does the door close and i say to OH, "get her back. Now." He gets her back, she comes in and checks (only to humour me) and says, "Oh!...would you like to give me a practice push?" I gave her one and she reaches up to the nurse button and says into the intercom, "we need the doctor in here now." To her credit, my doctor was in very quickly. She walks in and I'm pushing (no choice at this point, body has taken over) but I hear the doctor say, "are we ready then?" Nurse says, "you need to gown up now, he's coming." Doc peeks over and says, "yes he is." Next I know, it was all over. A grand total of 19 mins worth of pushing and there he was. He came out pink, wide eyed, and calm. He wasnt crying, just looking around. Such a sweet boy. His face and ears were bruised but overall was in perfect condition. He was born at 0046 on 12 September.

There it is ladies... My birth story... Only took 45 mins to type out on my lurker. :dohh: Please forgive any typos. Oh and a bit of left out info... Because they feared PE, they wouldn't allow any walking; I had to stay in thw bed. :(


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for posting Kit. The sock one I took especially for you. :) 

The outfit with the moose? Size 6 months. :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Also Kit, I hope Cara fairs well with her injections today. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sunday, 11 September... As you all know, it was very hot here that day and so we went to the lake where on the drive there, I noticed my contractions were 10mins apart. I tried to stay as long as possible so that OH and the girls could swim... but after an hour and a half I had to call them in. We trekked up the ridiculously steep hill in 96* heat... I didn't stop because I thought if I did i wouldn't fo again and just have a baby on the hill. It took me nearly 10 mins... Once to the car I popped on the air conditoning and sat with my water bottle while OH got the girls in the car. At this point my contractions were 2 and 3 mins apart and we were an hour from hospital. I told OH that I just wanted to go home.... I was dehydrated, nothing more. By the time we were 5 mins from the house my OH instructed me that either I call my sister to get the kids or he will and the he will allow me a shower at home but we are found to hospital because my contraction were only 3-4 mins after an hour. Once home I spent a whole 30 minutes in the shower with my water bottle before I was forced out by OH and ordered (quite bossy sometimes :haha:) Fast forward to hospital... I have a headache like no other at this point and they hook me up to monitors and put me in the oh so flattering hospital gown. My contractions are registering as 3-4(OH tracked them well :thumbup:) I'm only at 2cm and the bp is silly high. I am found to be dehydrated and am put on iv fluids... After I've taken in 2 liters of iv fluid my contractions are holding fast at 8 mins apart. My headache turned into a migraine. Ouch. I'm given meds and they are discussing induction if the headache meds do not work due to the headache and high bp. Contractions start varying from 8 to 6 to 7 to 8 again. They check me and I'm at 3cm. 20 mins later I am hit with a contraction that has me crying while holding OHs hand... right before that contraction peaks, I feel a small POP and a little gush which effectively interrupts my contraction due to compkete surprise. I look up at OH and say, "my water just broke... or I messed myself." :haha: then the contractiob kicks up again and more water. There's A LOT! (ew) So nurse comes in and checks. I'm at 4cm now... up 1cm in 20 mins. I opt for the epidural which I get within 30mins. They check me again, right after, while im still feeling the contractions and I'm at 7cm. :shock: Then, according to OH, I fall asleep for about 30 mins. I remember waking up saying, "um, I need the nurse to check again.. he's moving down". She comes in and checks... 9cm with a bit of cervix left. She leaves. No sooner does the door close and i say to OH, "get her back. Now." He gets her back, she comes in and checks (only to humour me) and says, "Oh!...would you like to give me a practice push?" I gave her one and she reaches up to the nurse button and says into the intercom, "we need the doctor in here now." To her credit, my doctor was in very quickly. She walks in and I'm pushing (no choice at this point, body has taken over) but I hear the doctor say, "are we ready then?" Nurse says, "you need to gown up now, he's coming." Doc peeks over and says, "yes he is." Next I know, it was all over. A grand total of 19 mins worth of pushing and there he was. He came out pink, wide eyed, and calm. He wasnt crying, just looking around. Such a sweet boy. His face and ears were bruised but overall was in perfect condition. He was born at 0046 on 12 September.
> 
> There it is ladies... My birth story... Only took 45 mins to type out on my lurker. :dohh: Please forgive any typos. Oh and a bit of left out info... Because they feared PE, they wouldn't allow any walking; I had to stay in thw bed. :(

Wow thanks Molly!:hugs: And well done for doing that on the lurker!! What a lovely birth story, and I'm glad you had your bossy OH with you! And Leo is adorable on the pics you just sent Kit, he's very tall no? I love his little face on the one where he's looking over your OH's (?) shoulder:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We're up to 5 girl and 4 boy guesses now :haha: Time for the cabbage methinks :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.profilebrand.com/graphics/category/birthday/birthday112.gifhttps://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/590/draft_lens10437231module94750621photo_1270937086monkey_birthday_cake_topp


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks B... And yes, that's my OHs sturdy, baby burping shoulder. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and yes, he's a pretty long bebe.... approx 60 cm long.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.profilebrand.com/graphics/category/birthday/birthday112.gifhttps://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/590/draft_lens10437231module94750621photo_1270937086monkey_birthday_cake_topp

Thankyou Trin!!!:holly:


----------



## firstbaby25

My Internet is on and catching up is so much easier. I can put my laptop on :yipee: 
Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, I saw a monkey and I thought it was YOU! :haha:  happy birthday B - have a splendid day.


----------



## Essie

Molly thank you for the birth story, and pics of your gorgeous boy :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> My Internet is on and catching up is so much easier. I can put my laptop on :yipee:
> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, I saw a monkey and I thought it was YOU! :haha:  happy birthday B - have a splendid day.

Thankyou Jaynie!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

When does newbie wake up? I want my birthday weestick :hissy:

I've prepared my cabbage water, am going to wee in it now


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly thanks for taking the time to post your lovely birth story. Such a lovely entrance in to the world for him. I love the photos that you gave to kit to post and you say he is 60 cm that's 24" and 2' (feet) Adam was that when he was born! And he is a tall one, 6'5" :shock: he always says he was like a pencil. Cause he was only 6lb & he was 2ft!! 

Glad to hear his reflux is easing up a little! 

I am busy today, have 2 exams tomorrow. Have to go the job centre for my 'stamp' which means I have to go there to sign for money that I won't receive! Sighs. And later I have a friend visiting and more revision and tomorrow I have the bloody exams in college :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

Happy 21st monkey !!!! Have a fabbo day xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Great birth story molly ! He is so handsome you lucky thing x

Good lucky jaynie x 

Good luck cara .... Lauren has learnt to scream since her injections ... Thanks nurse 

Good morning y'all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

The cabbage says :blue: !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Crunchie! :hugs: 

Good luck Jaynie :thumbup: You'll do fabulously I'm sure xxx

Laters gaters, off to have a birthday party with Holly :dance:
xxxx


----------



## emandi

Bethany I wish you very happy birthday my dear!
Beautiful scan pictures, I'm so relieved all is ok :hugs:

Have a fantastic day :kiss: you, Holly and da plum :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETHANY!!!!

*hope you have a wonderful plummy day *


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Just been nubbing on the confirmed nub forums and it deffo looks very boy to me!! April, I challenge your skull to my nub! :haha: There's one pic where bub's spine is less curved and it looks flatter but on the whole it's fairly pokey uppy. Later today I'll post Holly's nubs

if its a boy i shall eat my foot? lol


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Does teething change a baby's personality? My happy chilled out baby is suddenly a whingy monster. She's showing lots of signs of teething although I can't see or feel any teeth. Please tell me this is a temporary glitch and my smiley Lyra will be back soon.

i never really had any problems with teething :/ hope shes ok x


----------



## Sarachka

Molly he is so lOvely!! He's such a cutester.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Sunday, 11 September... As you all know, it was very hot here that day and so we went to the lake where on the drive there, I noticed my contractions were 10mins apart. I tried to stay as long as possible so that OH and the girls could swim... but after an hour and a half I had to call them in. We trekked up the ridiculously steep hill in 96* heat... I didn't stop because I thought if I did i wouldn't fo again and just have a baby on the hill. It took me nearly 10 mins... Once to the car I popped on the air conditoning and sat with my water bottle while OH got the girls in the car. At this point my contractions were 2 and 3 mins apart and we were an hour from hospital. I told OH that I just wanted to go home.... I was dehydrated, nothing more. By the time we were 5 mins from the house my OH instructed me that either I call my sister to get the kids or he will and the he will allow me a shower at home but we are found to hospital because my contraction were only 3-4 mins after an hour. Once home I spent a whole 30 minutes in the shower with my water bottle before I was forced out by OH and ordered (quite bossy sometimes :haha:) Fast forward to hospital... I have a headache like no other at this point and they hook me up to monitors and put me in the oh so flattering hospital gown. My contractions are registering as 3-4(OH tracked them well :thumbup:) I'm only at 2cm and the bp is silly high. I am found to be dehydrated and am put on iv fluids... After I've taken in 2 liters of iv fluid my contractions are holding fast at 8 mins apart. My headache turned into a migraine. Ouch. I'm given meds and they are discussing induction if the headache meds do not work due to the headache and high bp. Contractions start varying from 8 to 6 to 7 to 8 again. They check me and I'm at 3cm. 20 mins later I am hit with a contraction that has me crying while holding OHs hand... right before that contraction peaks, I feel a small POP and a little gush which effectively interrupts my contraction due to compkete surprise. I look up at OH and say, "my water just broke... or I messed myself." :haha: then the contractiob kicks up again and more water. There's A LOT! (ew) So nurse comes in and checks. I'm at 4cm now... up 1cm in 20 mins. I opt for the epidural which I get within 30mins. They check me again, right after, while im still feeling the contractions and I'm at 7cm. :shock: Then, according to OH, I fall asleep for about 30 mins. I remember waking up saying, "um, I need the nurse to check again.. he's moving down". She comes in and checks... 9cm with a bit of cervix left. She leaves. No sooner does the door close and i say to OH, "get her back. Now." He gets her back, she comes in and checks (only to humour me) and says, "Oh!...would you like to give me a practice push?" I gave her one and she reaches up to the nurse button and says into the intercom, "we need the doctor in here now." To her credit, my doctor was in very quickly. She walks in and I'm pushing (no choice at this point, body has taken over) but I hear the doctor say, "are we ready then?" Nurse says, "you need to gown up now, he's coming." Doc peeks over and says, "yes he is." Next I know, it was all over. A grand total of 19 mins worth of pushing and there he was. He came out pink, wide eyed, and calm. He wasnt crying, just looking around. Such a sweet boy. His face and ears were bruised but overall was in perfect condition. He was born at 0046 on 12 September.
> 
> There it is ladies... My birth story... Only took 45 mins to type out on my lurker. :dohh: Please forgive any typos. Oh and a bit of left out info... Because they feared PE, they wouldn't allow any walking; I had to stay in thw bed. :(

ah that is so lovely! apart from the migraine, and born a whole month after James :) twinny :)


----------



## mummyApril

Molly he is gorgeousssssss!


----------



## Essie

Kit, hope Cara is okay with her injections and isn't too grumpy afterwards. 

I've tricked my little grumpalump into feeding by grabbing her when she just woke up and was still dozy. I hope this teething malarky (if it is teething) is over soon, and the other turtle bebes don't suffer like Lyra is.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ranks the exams are tomorrow - I suspect I'm busy as a throwback to everything I missed when I lost my job including shying away from friends. Perhaps next week I'll be able to chill and look for jobs and knit. A little bit I'm looking forward to Adam going for a bit - might do him some good!


----------



## Sarachka

Yep. Pistachios will do the trick with constipation!


----------



## new mummy2010

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DA ''MUNKIE'' :kiss::hugs::flower::happydance:xxxxx have a great day xxxxx






mummyApril said:


> this is weird stare at the 3 dots on her nose for 10 seconds and then look at the ceiling (blinking helps)

This is very weird lol how does it work??

Morning everyone else :thumbup:

HAPPY 4 WEEKS TO MR RHYKO XXXXXXX


I have pics as promised:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010




----------



## new mummy2010




----------



## Essie

Great pictures Hayley, what a cutie pie.


----------



## new mummy2010

Off to peg out washing whilst i still can be back laters need to pop to supermarket too and go see Reeces olympic pennent at school they are sending them to london and will be given to one of the atheletes !!!!

Hope everyone has a good day ;-)


----------



## Essie

A few pics from our Autumn walks.

Lyra having a Marilyn Monroe moment:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/DSCN1219-1.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/DSCN1214.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/DSCN1237.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/DSCN1240.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/DSCN1244.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/045b5215.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/42fdf2e9.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

First thing first - HAPPY BIRTHDAY B!!!! 

lovely story molly well done for posting via lurker 

lovely pics of nate newmummy thankyou :)

same for you essie gorgeous pics of lyra


----------



## Essie

Ginge hows it going with your man? I meant to post when you posted the other day and say that's how it was with my OH when we met. It just felt right, and we felt really comfortable together really quickly. Like we'd known each other for ages.


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DA ''MUNKIE'' :kiss::hugs::flower::happydance:xxxxx have a great day xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is weird stare at the 3 dots on her nose for 10 seconds and then look at the ceiling (blinking helps)
> 
> This is very weird lol how does it work??
> 
> Morning everyone else :thumbup:
> 
> HAPPY 4 WEEKS TO MR RHYKO XXXXXXX
> 
> 
> I have pics as promised:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you, Hayley :hugs:

Nate is so very adorable! What a sweet little man he is :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...LOVED your birth story....can't imagine the whole climbing a steep hill while contracting though :haha: Little Leo really didn't mess about in the end eh? He had clearly decided he was finally ready to come into the world :cloud9: Thanks so much Molly for sharing that, particularly managing to type it out on the lurker!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Ranks the exams are tomorrow - I suspect I'm busy as a throwback to everything I missed when I lost my job including shying away from friends. Perhaps next week I'll be able to chill and look for jobs and knit. A little bit I'm looking forward to Adam going for a bit - might do him some good!

Good luck for tomorrow Jaynie...not that I think you'll need it you clever girl :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> The cabbage says :blue: !!

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Am I right in thinking that the last round of cabbage predictions were all correct? Oh wait, was Hayley's wrong?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit, hope Cara is okay with her injections and isn't too grumpy afterwards.
> 
> I've tricked my little grumpalump into feeding by grabbing her when she just woke up and was still dozy. I hope this teething malarky (if it is teething) is over soon, and the other turtle bebes don't suffer like Lyra is.

Injections all done :thumbup: Cara screamed when getting them but settled down within 30 seconds :awww: She's napping now :sleep:

Hope Lyra is a bit better humoured now :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yep. Pistachios will do the trick with constipation!

:haha: I'll bear it in mind :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley....Nate is so lovely.:cloud9: Hasn't he grown! Is his sleeping and tummy troubles much better on the whole now?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...beautiful pictures and Lyra is so cute! Where were the pictures taken? (if you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## kit_cat

:bodyb:P P !!!!!! :bodyb:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Aunties :wave:

Nuv you all :kiss:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...beautiful pictures and Lyra is so cute! Where were the pictures taken? (if you don't mind me asking?)

I took them at Sandringham :thumbup: Lovely picture of Cara too. Glad the injections didn't upset her too much.


----------



## x-ginge-x

thats exactly it essie, we HAVE known each other for ages and it just feels right (even if he is 6ft5 :haha: ) to be brutally honest i wish i had done it sooner!


----------



## addie25

Happy Birthday B You deserve a fab birthday!!!!!! Hope you enjoy it!!

Love all the turtle baby pictures soooooooooo adorable!!!! 

Molly thanks for sharing your story. WOW you are strong!! 

Kit glad Cara did well with her shots, she is such a brave little girl. 

Sorry if I missed something I quoted all these posts and then it erased when I came 2 respond. :dohh::shrug:


----------



## addie25

Newbie time for a wee stick pic. It's for B's birthday after all :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

you're right addie, unfortunately, another bfn :hissy: just waiting for AF at this point. she should be here between tomorrow and friday i think


----------



## newbie_ttc

:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...beautiful pictures and Lyra is so cute! Where were the pictures taken? (if you don't mind me asking?)
> 
> I took them at Sandringham :thumbup: Lovely picture of Cara too. Glad the injections didn't upset her too much.Click to expand...

Thanks Essie...spoke too soon. Cara has turned into the grizzle monster! She went for a 40 minute nap which normally brightens her up but as soon as I got her up, she was grumpy - not like her so I assume it's linked to the jabs? I fed her a little then have tried to put her back to sleep but she's fighting it big time. I'm currently listening to her crying on the monitor as she needs to sleep but won't with me in the room :wacko: Poor ickle jabbed soul :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 281916
> :nope:

Sorry newbs...I don't see anything either but maybe the better visioned turtles may disagree? What about your symptoms??


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya addie :wave:

How are you and those ickle twins doing? :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

So... let's say someone had a "oops" 2 nights ago... would poa(ovulation)s be very helpful in seeing if this person's oops was ill timed? Or is it too late for ovulation sticks?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281916
> :nope:
> 
> Sorry newbs...I don't see anything either but maybe the better visioned turtles may disagree? What about your symptoms??Click to expand...

bb pain is still there off and on. i felt it all morning while lying in bed. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly you naughty girl!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy birthday :wohoo:

i have a grwth scan tommorow morning! get to see baby one last time in the womb :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So... let's say someone had a "oops" 2 nights ago... would poa(ovulation)s be very helpful in seeing if this person's oops was ill timed? Or is it too late for ovulation sticks?

Ooo, I dunno really. Unless you see a glowing line then it would likely prove nothing?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281916
> :nope:
> 
> Sorry newbs...I don't see anything either but maybe the better visioned turtles may disagree? What about your symptoms??Click to expand...
> 
> bb pain is still there off and on. i felt it all morning while lying in bed. :shrug:Click to expand...

Do you normally get that before AF?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Happy birthday :wohoo:
> 
> i have a grwth scan tommorow morning! get to see baby one last time in the womb :)

Yay! More pics for us to look forward to :happydance: Enjoy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks newbie for my weestick! Alas I can't see a line, which is pesky :nope: But it's still my special b day weestick :happydance:


I'm on a train with my present from my MIL beside me!! A shiatsu massage cushion, and my fancy perfumed body cream!! So going home for a lovely massage of feet shoulders neck and legs while I knit and Holy entertains me with her funny games :thumbup:Ii


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281916
> :nope:
> 
> Sorry newbs...I don't see anything either but maybe the better visioned turtles may disagree? What about your symptoms??Click to expand...
> 
> bb pain is still there off and on. i felt it all morning while lying in bed. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you normally get that before AF?Click to expand...

i rarely, if ever get bb pain. and i've been having these off and on pains since about 2dpo (i'm 13 today) which is why i was feeling so confident this cycle. :dohh: i guess i have to wait and see. thanks for commenting tho. :hugs:

I'm glad u enjoyed your birthday yesterday kit! 1st one as a mummy. Cara is just to adorable for words!! keep the pics coming! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

good birthday story Molly!! :bodyb: thanks for taking the time to type it! Leo is so handsome and Looong! :haha: but handsome nonetheless :awww: i bet the girls can't get enough of him :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly you naughty girl!

Non non non.... I sad "someone" not meeee.... :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Newbie :hugs: Sorry about your bfn this am. :( The bb pain though... that is curious :-k


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281916
> :nope:
> 
> Sorry newbs...I don't see anything either but maybe the better visioned turtles may disagree? What about your symptoms??Click to expand...
> 
> bb pain is still there off and on. i felt it all morning while lying in bed. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you normally get that before AF?Click to expand...
> 
> i rarely, if ever get bb pain. and i've been having these off and on pains since about 2dpo (i'm 13 today) which is why i was feeling so confident this cycle. :dohh: i guess i have to wait and see. thanks for commenting tho. :hugs:
> 
> I'm glad u enjoyed your birthday yesterday kit! 1st one as a mummy. Cara is just to adorable for words!! keep the pics coming! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Newbs :hugs:

Well, we have two options then....

1) Your body is playing naughty tricks on you
2) You're preggo!

It could still be that you are preggo but implanted late....who knows? Let's live in hope :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge turtle bebe piccos.


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany!!!! Thanks so much for my lovely birthday card and present. Sooo lovely of you :kiss: I nuv the glamourous little zippy case...gorge :cloud9:

Thanks again you kind and lovely turtle you :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

yes! gorge baby pics to wake up to this morning! seeing the handsome Nate and beautiful Lyra Monroe make that stupid bfn a little less harsh! a sweet little :kiss: to all the hatchlings from auntie newbs :)


----------



## kit_cat

I went to the toilet and look what I came back to..... :awww:

She's really whacked by today's injections! She's NEVER done this..


----------



## firstbaby25

I might wee on a stick :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit, Essie, Hayley :kiss: gorgeous photos! Essie and Ginge, Adam and I were inseparable after first meeting!


----------



## Essie

Newbs, sorry about the bfn. Kits right, your body is either playing nasty tricks or It's just too early. Fingers crossed it's the latter.


----------



## Essie

Jaynie, yes weestick for Bs birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww look at little miss Cara! Bless. 

Jaynie... A test eh now? :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie!!! Yes please :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

It was all werird on my lappy then was bnb and then I realised that I wasn't signed in! It's weird using the lappy after having the iPad for so long! I have wee'd on a stick and it was :bfn: 

I get to be Newbie's twin for a bit longer except we won't have the same CD because yours are shorter than mine so we won't be twins again :nope: that made me sad then. 

I shall take a pic now it's dry!


----------



## cassie04

HI :hi:

My moses basket came and me and my friend just put it up! blooming gorgeous! my friend is staying over tonight which is nice.

JAYNIE- pee on a stick! yes please! :thumbup: no harm in trying!

Newbie- how odd!?! it sounds like your experiencing symptoms! saying that i convinced myself i was pregnant when i wasnt and when i actual was pregnant i didnt really have a clue. But your not out untill AF arrives!!!!:hugs: See what you feel like in a few days and maybe test again?!

Kit- how adorable and yummy is Cara :cloud9: she looks how i feel zzzzzzz :sleep: i love her little t-shirt! was she ok getting her jabs done!

B- how you feeling today? no more scaring me today!!:haha: 

Right i have scrubbed the house again to bits, done more house packing and arranged the spare room for my friend to sleep! i am on top form although could deffo have a nap! i think i will make a cuppa and catch up!

Have i missed anything important?

Anyone heard from Luna? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Defo out... For now. I don't know how many DPO I am so I will have to wait aaaages to test now because 1) I did it early, and 2) I only have one test (and no ££) left...
 



Attached Files:







turtle stool.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 10









medium1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 13









medium - October.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11









closest October.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## firstbaby25

Can you all see the turtle stool?


----------



## newbie_ttc

mmk so i am going to post a grainy pic of my bfn this morning b/c either i have crazy stupid line I or i am just desperate. :wacko:



Can anyone see anything? when i enlarge it... i swear..:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

it's wee stick day in honor of da monkey! :wohoo:

I can't see anything twin! Maybe we both are suffering from late implantation?? any symptoms? when is AF due for you??


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need to get on the proper computer for weestick pics!! Just been having a lovely play with my massage pad, I can see it being a friend through pregnancy, breastfeeding and when I get back into my sport full time :thumbup: I have to stop now or it will overheat!! Will post pics of my b'day presents in a mo!

On my nub thread we're up to 9 girl votes and 5 boy, but the boy voters are really adamant it's a boy, like *deffo* a boy! Thanks April for your vote :thumbup: America should be voting soon :happydance:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Can you all see the turtle stool?

I was looking at the picture thinking 'why has Jaynie posted that?' but yes I see it now :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Dunno. I dunno when I O'd. It's anytime between Saturday and following Friday. Nah, I only dtd once just pee'd for fun! I sincerely doubt it but I do see a glimmer of something on the grainy test, but then I always seem to have line eye. 

I'm on my lappy on bnb for the first time in MONTHS!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HI :hi:
> 
> My moses basket came and me and my friend just put it up! blooming gorgeous! my friend is staying over tonight which is nice.
> 
> JAYNIE- pee on a stick! yes please! :thumbup: no harm in trying!
> 
> Newbie- how odd!?! it sounds like your experiencing symptoms! saying that i convinced myself i was pregnant when i wasnt and when i actual was pregnant i didnt really have a clue. But your not out untill AF arrives!!!!:hugs: See what you feel like in a few days and maybe test again?!
> 
> Kit- how adorable and yummy is Cara :cloud9: she looks how i feel zzzzzzz :sleep: i love her little t-shirt! was she ok getting her jabs done!
> 
> B- how you feeling today? no more scaring me today!!:haha:
> 
> Right i have scrubbed the house again to bits, done more house packing and arranged the spare room for my friend to sleep! i am on top form although could deffo have a nap! i think i will make a cuppa and catch up!
> 
> Have i missed anything important?
> 
> Anyone heard from Luna? :shrug:

Hi Cassie:hi: I'm feeling fine, worry not, and no bleeding! Feeling very birthdayish, ie lazy and indulgent and if I weren't pregnant I'd be sipping champagne and eating chocolates. Having tea and massage and smelling my new posh body lotion instead, it smells divine:cloud9: Last pregnancy I couldn't stand perfume and smells, this time round I can't get enough of smellyness. Weird. Honestly last time I couldn't walk into a Sephora, whereas this time I have cravings to go and smell perfume:shrug:


----------



## poas

Mollykins said:


> Oh and yes, he's a pretty long bebe.... approx 60 cm long.

was that birth length?Esme was 58.4 when she was born,I thought that was long let alone another 2cm!
April she is in age 0-3 at the moment but I think for onesie 3-6 would get more wear! I meant to ask ages ago if you and hayley ever got the suits I sent? They were unlabelled, I sent them ageeeeeeeeeees ago,when I sent kit,crunch and b things?
Molly well done for that epic birth story!
Happy Birthday Bethany!!
I'm off to dr now but will try get back on tonight, nuv to all!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> It was all werird on my lappy then was bnb and then I realised that I wasn't signed in! It's weird using the lappy after having the iPad for so long! I have wee'd on a stick and it was :bfn:
> 
> I get to be Newbie's twin for a bit longer except we won't have the same CD because yours are shorter than mine so we won't be twins again :nope: that made me sad then.
> 
> I shall take a pic now it's dry!

Well, not knowing when you O'd makes it kind of inconclusive really I suppose :shrug: You may still be in!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> HI :hi:
> 
> My moses basket came and me and my friend just put it up! blooming gorgeous! my friend is staying over tonight which is nice.
> 
> JAYNIE- pee on a stick! yes please! :thumbup: no harm in trying!
> 
> Newbie- how odd!?! it sounds like your experiencing symptoms! saying that i convinced myself i was pregnant when i wasnt and when i actual was pregnant i didnt really have a clue. But your not out untill AF arrives!!!!:hugs: See what you feel like in a few days and maybe test again?!
> 
> Kit- how adorable and yummy is Cara :cloud9: she looks how i feel zzzzzzz :sleep: i love her little t-shirt! was she ok getting her jabs done!
> 
> B- how you feeling today? no more scaring me today!!:haha:
> 
> Right i have scrubbed the house again to bits, done more house packing and arranged the spare room for my friend to sleep! i am on top form although could deffo have a nap! i think i will make a cuppa and catch up!
> 
> Have i missed anything important?
> 
> Anyone heard from Luna? :shrug:

Hi Cassie :wave:

Be sure to post pics of your moses basket :thumbup:

Cara is a smidge grumpy and more tired than normal today as you could see from the pic I posted. She has never fallen asleep without a fight before and certainly never on her playmat in the middle of play time!! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> mmk so i am going to post a grainy pic of my bfn this morning b/c either i have crazy stupid line I or i am just desperate. :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 281977
> 
> 
> Can anyone see anything? when i enlarge it... i swear..:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Oh my Newbs.....I think I also have line eye. The more I look at this pic, the more I think I see something. I don't want to be wrong about this but I do think there might be something there :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm on the big computer, weestick time


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> mmk so i am going to post a grainy pic of my bfn this morning b/c either i have crazy stupid line I or i am just desperate. :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 281977
> 
> 
> Can anyone see anything? when i enlarge it... i swear..:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Oh my Newbs.....I think I also have line eye. The more I look at this pic, the more I think I see something. I don't want to be wrong about this but I do think there might be something there :thumbup:Click to expand...

[-o&lt; two :wacko:'s are better than one. i didn't post it at first b/c it was so grainy. i was about to delete it and i thought i saw something. it's messing with my brain b/c suddenly i am light headed again. :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit the problemo is... I do know a bit, because I did an OPK after we had :sex: as we only dtd once in fertile time and i was either just approaching or just leaving the surge because test line wasn't quite as dark as control line! So if I didn't O on or around that day I am probably out!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I have very very very slight line eye on both newb's and jay's tests, after how many minutes are the pics taken? If it's when they're dry then they could easily be evaps but if they're wet then we need more weeing to take place :devil:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just gone back to yours newbie, when I tip it back I see a clear line, is it taken in time frame?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I have very very very slight line eye on both newb's and jay's tests, after how many minutes are the pics taken? If it's when they're dry then they could easily be evaps but if they're wet then we need more weeing to take place :devil:

:haha: mine was within 5 minutes :-k maybe 10 tops. testing and pics all took place within that 10 minutes b/c i hit the snooze button when i woke and weed on the stick. my alarm went off again and i had to rush out of the bathroom before my stupid clock woke mj! :dohh: :haha:

would it still be that light since saturday's test? If i am preggo i'd think it would be darker now :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Just gone back to yours newbie, when I tip it back I see a clear line, is it taken in time frame?

ooh... u just gave me a chill!!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is my lovebirds charm from DH and my bracelet which is now beginning to resemble a charm bracelet!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crunchie

Newbs ! I see a line ...... Light line ! Ps I hate frers

Hi all


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well I have very very very slight line eye on both newb's and jay's tests, after how many minutes are the pics taken? If it's when they're dry then they could easily be evaps but if they're wet then we need more weeing to take place :devil:
> 
> :haha: mine was within 5 minutes :-k maybe 10 tops. testing and pics all took place within that 10 minutes b/c i hit the snooze button when i woke and weed on the stick. my alarm went off again and i had to rush out of the bathroom before my stupid clock woke mj! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> would it still be that light since saturday's test? If i am preggo i'd think it would be darker now :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes that's always a worry but Sarachka had a shadow and then nothing for a few days, maybe due to the dye on the tests but also maybe hcg enters the urine in fits and starts and not in a linear fashion?:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> HI :hi:
> 
> My moses basket came and me and my friend just put it up! blooming gorgeous! my friend is staying over tonight which is nice.
> 
> JAYNIE- pee on a stick! yes please! :thumbup: no harm in trying!
> 
> Newbie- how odd!?! it sounds like your experiencing symptoms! saying that i convinced myself i was pregnant when i wasnt and when i actual was pregnant i didnt really have a clue. But your not out untill AF arrives!!!!:hugs: See what you feel like in a few days and maybe test again?!
> 
> Kit- how adorable and yummy is Cara :cloud9: she looks how i feel zzzzzzz :sleep: i love her little t-shirt! was she ok getting her jabs done!
> 
> B- how you feeling today? no more scaring me today!!:haha:
> 
> Right i have scrubbed the house again to bits, done more house packing and arranged the spare room for my friend to sleep! i am on top form although could deffo have a nap! i think i will make a cuppa and catch up!
> 
> Have i missed anything important?
> 
> Anyone heard from Luna? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cassie:hi: I'm feeling fine, worry not, and no bleeding! Feeling very birthdayish, ie lazy and indulgent and if I weren't pregnant I'd be sipping champagne and eating chocolates. Having tea and massage and smelling my new posh body lotion instead, it smells divine:cloud9: Last pregnancy I couldn't stand perfume and smells, this time round I can't get enough of smellyness. Weird. Honestly last time I couldn't walk into a Sephora, whereas this time I have cravings to go and smell perfume:shrug:Click to expand...

maybe it is a boy then! considering i was addicted to my shake and vac smell!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie I know they're risky but I have had alot of early real positives with them- you could try a clearblue +/- ? They are a pain sometimes but are really sensitive too and would at least provide a cross reference?


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I had that crazy line. I'm still not sure what it actually was.

I'm on my phone so don't have great views for either of you but urge both of you to pee on loads more things


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> Newbs ! I see a line ...... Light line ! Ps I hate frers
> 
> Hi all

i hate them too crunch, damn things! :grr: i just buy them b/c they get such great review!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and yes, he's a pretty long bebe.... approx 60 cm long.
> 
> was that birth length?Esme was 58.4 when she was born,I thought that was long let alone another 2cm!
> April she is in age 0-3 at the moment but I think for onesie 3-6 would get more wear! I meant to ask ages ago if you and hayley ever got the suits I sent? They were unlabelled, I sent them ageeeeeeeeeees ago,when I sent kit,crunch and b things?
> Molly well done for that epic birth story!
> Happy Birthday Bethany!!
> I'm off to dr now but will try get back on tonight, nuv to all!!Click to expand...

No i didnt lovey :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mine was taken within 10 mins, there was a shadow too when it was dry and I threw it away! I dunno :shrug: I only have one wee stick left and well, i will have to hold on for as long as possible won't i? To use that, so we are now waiting for a late period. :shrug: 

Newbs I couldn't see the first line (Saturday) but I can today so to me that's normal, you could have implanted between then and now or implanted on Saturday. :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

B sounds like you're having a lovely day. I'm in bed with a bagel and warm drink and the heating on for the first time this season. I just tried to put my bust measurements into an online bra size calculated but one told me 32E and one told me 36C!! So none the wiser and don't feel confident enough to purchase maternity bras online


----------



## HollyMonkey

A bear from Holly (I love cuddly things:blush: and I have a big bear called Vladimir and this is the baby one like him) and my massage pad and cream I got with my MIL's cheque:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Newbie I know they're risky but I have had alot of early real positives with them- you could try a clearblue +/- ? They are a pain sometimes but are really sensitive too and would at least provide a cross reference?

it's worth a shot, since it seems i'm not alone in seeing things. should i wait a could more days?


----------



## mummyApril

loving the pee tests i see something on the grainy one! but not certain about the others!


----------



## mummyApril

hope Cara is well after her jabs Kit!


----------



## newbie_ttc

b, your gifts look lovely. shaping up to be a great day! :hugs: fank u so much for perving my wee stick on *your* day :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The last of my visual spam- CABBAGE!! This is the one and the same specimen, just one shot is against the light or it was hard to see the colour!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

i bought turtle babies x mas pressies today


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> The last of my visual spam- CABBAGE!! This is the one and the same specimen, just one shot is against the light or it was hard to see the colour!

o wow that is very boyey!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> b, your gifts look lovely. shaping up to be a great day! :hugs: fank u so much for perving my wee stick on *your* day :hugs:

Nothing I like more that looking at weesticks:thumbup: I'm having a day off from anything remotely constructive so what better way to spend it than perving at sticks and weeing on cabbage:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The last of my visual spam- CABBAGE!! This is the one and the same specimen, just one shot is against the light or it was hard to see the colour!
> 
> o wow that is very boyey!Click to expand...

You'll be back on my nub thread editing your post :haha:


----------



## cassie04

B!!!!!! i am such a horrible person i havent even said Happy birthday :dohh: you sound like your having a wonderfull day! i hope little monkey is spoiling you 

 Kit- aww poor cara, she is knocked out! bless her im sure a cuddle and a snooze will sort her out!

Hello everybody else! sorry im not on much! i just feel rude being on the computer while my friend is over! but i have just shown her everyone on the turtle thread and told her all about each one of you and the mini turtles! :flower:

Right i must go have a lovely night whatever you do!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newbie I know they're risky but I have had alot of early real positives with them- you could try a clearblue +/- ? They are a pain sometimes but are really sensitive too and would at least provide a cross reference?
> 
> it's worth a shot, since it seems i'm not alone in seeing things. should i wait a could more days?Click to expand...

I'd do a blue one today:shrug: And tomorrow:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

fmu is not sacred, afternoon wee is just as good or even better so long as it's a good concentrate, so I'd wee again today Newbie. 2 shadows have more weight than one, 'tis my theory :fool:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Newbie I know they're risky but I have had alot of early real positives with them- you could try a clearblue +/- ? They are a pain sometimes but are really sensitive too and would at least provide a cross reference?
> 
> it's worth a shot, since it seems i'm not alone in seeing things. should i wait a could more days?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd do a blue one today:shrug: And tomorrow:haha:Click to expand...

off to the store i go! :haha: this is way more fun when there's the chance it _might_ be in my favor. it'll have to wait until this evening tho b. you'll no doubt be in bed by then... or properly celebrating your day with DH :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh, and b i say

Spoiler
:blue: *boy* for you!! :blue:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah sod FMU. My first line was at like 5pm and then I did a superdrug one about 2 hrs later. My digi 2-3 was about 3rd or 4th pee of the day and the 3+ digi was last thing before bed.


----------



## Sarachka

I need me some red cabbage!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The last of my visual spam- CABBAGE!! This is the one and the same specimen, just one shot is against the light or it was hard to see the colour!
> 
> o wow that is very boyey!Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be back on my nub thread editing your post :haha:Click to expand...

but im still adamant that from scan its a girl skull :/ cabbage confusion lol x


----------



## mummyApril

do you fancy peeing on baking soda for us? lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off for a big bubbly bath with Holly for birthday fun! :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> do you fancy peeing on baking soda for us? lol

I put my last bit of baking soda in my bath last night.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> do you fancy peeing on baking soda for us? lol

yes! what's the baking powder one?


----------



## Mollykins

B, I vote for a girl .. so (since I am always wrong save for once) you are probably having a boy bean. :haha: Oh and my cabbage test was wrong. :shrug: 

Newbie, I am so excited ffor you! 

In light of "someone's" oops two nights ago, that someone took a pregnancy test to make sure it was negative so that they could test again next week....its been National Turtle Testing Day it seems.


----------



## mummyApril

baking soda put one teaspoon in a cup n pee on it (obvs) if it fizzes its a boy if nothing a girl (apparently its more effective!) mine worked but everything of mine said boy x


----------



## firstbaby25

so it was a turtle that you know that tested today too :-k... I wonder who this naughty turtle could be :-k


:rofl:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance::happydance::happydance: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BETHANY! * :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad to see you had a lovely day! :cloud9: With wonderful presents and a relaxing time on the couch! Doesn't get much better than that!! Well, I suppose a nice chunk of gourmet chocolate would have been nice, as you said :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Newbs, I dooooooo see a line on that grainy pic.... :-k


----------



## LunaLady

Such sweet Lyra and Cara pictures! 

Cara is three calendar months old today :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, just wanted to give you BIG HUGS for all the poofuck you're having to deal with right now. You are such a strong woman to keep such a level head. I would be going bonkers. FX for you on the job front! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hayley, I hope you are having a good week this week. Has Lee been better to you this week?


----------



## mummyApril

Luna! how are you?! x


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko had his first doctor's appt yesterday! He's doing well - 20 inches long, now (up 1.5 from birth) and 6 pounds 10 oz (up from 5 pounds at birth) and 4 weeks old!

He saw the same dr that saw me when I was a little preemie and through my childhood years. The same nurse still works there, too! They both claimed to remember me... but I find that hard to believe! It's been almost 26 years! :haha:

DH and I have had five days now of hardly any sleep at all... mostly because I have to pump... arg. I really hate that I have to pump along with everything else... It takes so much time, not only at the pump but all the extra washings and bottle feeding and whatnot... I'd just LOVE to have Rhyko on the boob exclusively. It would make our lives that much easier right now. No dealing with sterilizing and bottle warming and pump parts and bottles to clean and yada yada yada. 

He has had several success breastfeeding sessions since he's been home, so I am holding out hope that we'll get there. This morning he did a whole feed at 7am on the breast. It was 'short' compared to our other sessions, just 10 minutes each side before he fell asleep, but he didn't wake again until 10am right on schedule, so I assume he got a fair bit? :-k We ordered a baby scale so that we can track his weight, too, and hopefully that will reassure me that he is getting enough. It takes me 30 minutes to pump out 3-4 oz from both boobs combined, so I'm not sure how much he could have gotten in 10 minutes per side. :shrug:

He's also not eating nearly as much as he was in the NICU. Before we left he was eating 50-60 mL every three hours. Now I feel good if he can down 40 mL. It's frustrating.... He just falls asleep and nothing will wake him long enough to get more food in him. And he's been very refluxy - spitting up good amounts of food after most of his feeds, something he never did in the NICU. :growlmad: And he's grunty and makes lots of 'billy goat' noises... Not sure what it's all about??

I have some pictures to share, but I need to get them on my lappy. :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Weve been to Mothercare today and got teething powder, some water filled things that go in the fridge and some gum shaped things to chew on. Hoping the combination of these will help and we'll have a better night tonight.


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Luna! how are you?! x

Tired! :sleep:
I am happy to have my boy home but finding it hard to really enjoy it because I have gotten about 6 hours of sleep total in the last five days, so I am CRANKY beyond cranky. :cry:

I hope you and your sweet little family are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Thank you Luna for the update. Sorry little Rhyko is suffering with reflux, seems to be a turtle baby trait. He's maybe still adjusting to being at home, hopefully he'll settle into feeding more soon.


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko had his first doctor's appt yesterday! He's doing well - 20 inches long, now (up 1.5 from birth) and 6 pounds 10 oz (up from 5 pounds at birth) and 4 weeks old!
> 
> He saw the same dr that saw me when I was a little preemie and through my childhood years. The same nurse still works there, too! They both claimed to remember me... but I find that hard to believe! It's been almost 26 years! :haha:
> 
> DH and I have had five days now of hardly any sleep at all... mostly because I have to pump... arg. I really hate that I have to pump along with everything else... It takes so much time, not only at the pump but all the extra washings and bottle feeding and whatnot... I'd just LOVE to have Rhyko on the boob exclusively. It would make our lives that much easier right now. No dealing with sterilizing and bottle warming and pump parts and bottles to clean and yada yada yada.
> 
> He has had several success breastfeeding sessions since he's been home, so I am holding out hope that we'll get there. This morning he did a whole feed at 7am on the breast. It was 'short' compared to our other sessions, just 10 minutes each side before he fell asleep, but he didn't wake again until 10am right on schedule, so I assume he got a fair bit? :-k We ordered a baby scale so that we can track his weight, too, and hopefully that will reassure me that he is getting enough. It takes me 30 minutes to pump out 3-4 oz from both boobs combined, so I'm not sure how much he could have gotten in 10 minutes per side. :shrug:
> 
> He's also not eating nearly as much as he was in the NICU. Before we left he was eating 50-60 mL every three hours. Now I feel good if he can down 40 mL. It's frustrating.... He just falls asleep and nothing will wake him long enough to get more food in him. And he's been very refluxy - spitting up good amounts of food after most of his feeds, something he never did in the NICU. :growlmad: And he's grunty and makes lots of 'billy goat' noises... Not sure what it's all about??
> 
> I have some pictures to share, but I need to get them on my lappy. :thumbup:

ah thats so brilliant! so happy that hes doing well, and i hope you guys get some good rest soon! sounds like it wont be long until he is on the breast fully! 
James used to only do 15 mins one boob 10 the other and the midwife said that was fine :shrug: and he also make noises too! i think its probably a boy thing lol

looking forward to pics :) :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hugs: luna! how frustrating, i know. i suspect once Rhyko gets used to his new surroundings , feedings and such will gradually get better. u r doing such an amazing job. i can't say it enough how proud i am of you!! :happydance: looking forward to pics of the little handsome guy! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Luna! how are you?! x
> 
> Tired! :sleep:
> I am happy to have my boy home but finding it hard to really enjoy it because I have gotten about 6 hours of sleep total in the last five days, so I am CRANKY beyond cranky. :cry:
> 
> I hope you and your sweet little family are doing well! :hugs:Click to expand...

oh lovey no sleep is no good :( it will get easier though James only woke up once last night! was a nice break lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Baking soda says girl :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LUNA!!! Don't worry, sleep does happen again eventually, though it seems a distant memory right now!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Baking soda says girl :rofl:

im sticking with girl then lol


----------



## mummyApril

as hb is 170 = girl, skull = girl, baking soda = girl


----------



## mummyApril

and your bump looks girly too!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Jaynie, just wanted to give you BIG HUGS for all the poofuck you're having to deal with right now. You are such a strong woman to keep such a level head. I would be going bonkers. FX for you on the job front! :hugs:

Luna! Are you loving it? :cloud9: is he ok? We need feed and poop stories, it seems to be appropriate infant talk! How is your milk? 

Thanks :hugs: we will get through - if it doesn't kill you and all that. It's a couple of weeks away as we have enoguh time to give me some time to find a job. His wage can pay for this house but I feel awful for him. Fuel is a fortune and food is and well he'd be better off not here and i'd be better off too.


----------



## firstbaby25

I've found the big post from you now Luna, you don't have to answer my questions. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/44946772#44946772


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> as hb is 170 = girl, skull = girl, baking soda = girl

u r making me rethink my guess now :-k


----------



## mummyApril

i miss my dad :( i havent even spoken to him since he has gone! 12 days to go!!!


----------



## mummyApril

have you done the ring test B? lol


----------



## mummyApril

This an easy baby gender prediction method to try. Take a pin, needle, or wedding ring and attach it to a thread or strand of hair. Hold the dangling item over mom to be's belly while she is lying down. If the needle or wedding ring swings in a strong circular motion, you will be having a girl. If it moves in a to and fro motion like a pendulum, you will be having a boy.


----------



## mummyApril

^^^^also worked for me


----------



## mummyApril

thread clearer.....
night x


----------



## TrinityMom

Evening turtles :howdy:

Newbiedoo, I have :wacko: eye too!!!! :happydance: Like BIG TIME!!!!!

Jaynie, haven't spoken much, sorry :hugs: Sorry for the poofucks, we def seem to be in the same boat. I don't think I see anything on the tests but if we don't know when O was then doesn't mean much :shrug:

Molly, loooove your birth story :thumbup: Especially the hiking labour :haha:

Essie, have you thought of an amber teething necklace? I import them from Lithuania. I initially brought in 10 so I could keep one for Tarq and sell the rest to make my money back. Mostly I just thought they looked cute. But that was over 4 years ago and I'm still importing them. They work brilliantly. Here's my site with info. I'm sure you could get locally

Luna, so sweet of you to catch up with everyone when you are so sleep deprived! You must feel a bit like a zombie :wacko: It does get better tho, and as Newbie says, we are all so impressed :flower: I'm sure Crunch can identify and give you some survival tips

B, I have no idea what you're having :shrug: I swing wildly between definitely a boy and definitely a girl so I am clueless!!! Love your charm bracelet :thumbup: and I could so use your massage goodie now! Waaaay more fun that a flynet :haha:

I feel like I haven't slept for a year (tho I'm sure I slept way more than turtle mommies :haha:). Every time I sort of woke up I started arguing with my insurance in my head :wacko: The upside is that by the time I woke up I had a fully composed strongly worded email which I sent them and they have extended the car hire til next week :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: just auto blasted some job apps and now time for revision. Fell on really cause the OH wants to watch football so it's less distracting for me! Off to read over my notes, I think i'll be ok in this exam because the unit the exam is on, was stuff like sending a professional email and stuff. But I guess I should do something because failing to prepare is indeed preparing to fail!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The ring says girl !!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed to eat yoghurt and read my book (kindle)

Night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hahah! Maybe some of you can identify with this.....


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin - enjoy your yoghurt and kindle :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i miss my dad :( i havent even spoken to him since he has gone! 12 days to go!!!

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My nubs are to 11 girl and 6 boy!

I still think it looks boyish myself! Sorry I've been ignoring you all, had lots of calls from my family wishing me Happy Birthday :hugs: 

Also had some bad news, that my sister very probably has type 1 diabetes since at the doctors today had a test (just a finger prick one) and her blood sugar was 27, which is 486 in my measurements :shock: It would explain her being so difficult for a while, she's actually been seriously ill without knowing about it.

All the more motivation for me to respect my diet to the last grain of rice. My sis was very bad with her GD and didn't respect the diet at all, and has drunk several cans of coke a day for the last 20 yrs, plus 3 sugars in all her tea and coffee, which really can't have helped with a predisposition to diabetes :nope: Such a horrible disease to develop, but she seems quite cheerful about it and at least it's been diagnosed and will be controlled now. My mum said she's still drinking Coke though, hope she stops!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit!! The _Toddler Property Laws_ you posted are the exact ones Holly respects!! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin and Tori :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko had his first doctor's appt yesterday! He's doing well - 20 inches long, now (up 1.5 from birth) and 6 pounds 10 oz (up from 5 pounds at birth) and 4 weeks old!
> 
> He saw the same dr that saw me when I was a little preemie and through my childhood years. The same nurse still works there, too! They both claimed to remember me... but I find that hard to believe! It's been almost 26 years! :haha:
> 
> DH and I have had five days now of hardly any sleep at all... mostly because I have to pump... arg. I really hate that I have to pump along with everything else... It takes so much time, not only at the pump but all the extra washings and bottle feeding and whatnot... I'd just LOVE to have Rhyko on the boob exclusively. It would make our lives that much easier right now. No dealing with sterilizing and bottle warming and pump parts and bottles to clean and yada yada yada.
> 
> He has had several success breastfeeding sessions since he's been home, so I am holding out hope that we'll get there. This morning he did a whole feed at 7am on the breast. It was 'short' compared to our other sessions, just 10 minutes each side before he fell asleep, but he didn't wake again until 10am right on schedule, so I assume he got a fair bit? :-k We ordered a baby scale so that we can track his weight, too, and hopefully that will reassure me that he is getting enough. It takes me 30 minutes to pump out 3-4 oz from both boobs combined, so I'm not sure how much he could have gotten in 10 minutes per side. :shrug:
> 
> He's also not eating nearly as much as he was in the NICU. Before we left he was eating 50-60 mL every three hours. Now I feel good if he can down 40 mL. It's frustrating.... He just falls asleep and nothing will wake him long enough to get more food in him. And he's been very refluxy - spitting up good amounts of food after most of his feeds, something he never did in the NICU. :growlmad: And he's grunty and makes lots of 'billy goat' noises... Not sure what it's all about??
> 
> I have some pictures to share, but I need to get them on my lappy. :thumbup:

Luna - thanks so much for taking the time to update us, I know how tired you must be. Sounds like Rhyko will be on the boobie sooner rather than later and that will make everything so much simpler. Regarding what Rhyko gets directly from you...my MW told me not to worry too much about the volume they get if they seem satisfied and don't fuss when they are feeding from you although I know you'll be extra keen to ensure he continues to gain weight. Also, a baby feeding from you as opposed to using a pump - no competition in terms of efficiency so I'm told. He will be naturally much better at extracting milk from you than your pump! Again, I was told this by the lactation nurse when I had my BF issues.

Anyway...you're doing an amazing job mummy, and Rhyko is coming on a treat by the sounds of things. Hang in there and soon you should start to get a little more sleep.

Lots of love to all three of you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just did my postprandial blood a bit nervous after my sister's news, 103, phew. Not that I'd catch type 1 diabetes from a phone call but you know what I mean! It puts things in perspective a bit though, I panic when my sugar is above 150, 500 is a different kettle of fish. God no wonder she's been irritable and feeling like shit! Poor sis. Crunchie you must have been through this with your brother?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My nubs are to 11 girl and 6 boy!
> 
> I still think it looks boyish myself! Sorry I've been ignoring you all, had lots of calls from my family wishing me Happy Birthday :hugs:
> 
> Also had some bad news, that my sister very probably has type 1 diabetes since at the doctors today had a test (just a finger prick one) and her blood sugar was 27, which is 486 in my measurements :shock: It would explain her being so difficult for a while, she's actually been seriously ill without knowing about it.
> 
> All the more motivation for me to respect my diet to the last grain of rice. My sis was very bad with her GD and didn't respect the diet at all, and has drunk several cans of coke a day for the last 20 yrs, plus 3 sugars in all her tea and coffee, which really can't have helped with a predisposition to diabetes :nope: Such a horrible disease to develop, but she seems quite cheerful about it and at least it's been diagnosed and will be controlled now. My mum said she's still drinking Coke though, hope she stops!!

Oh that is bad news about your sis :nope: Like you I do hope she revises her diet a smidge for her own benefit.

On the gender score....I'm on the fence at the mo'....I'm no good at nubs or skulls etc so I'll just let everything wash over me till I have an epiphany :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit!! The _Toddler Property Laws_ you posted are the exact ones Holly respects!! :rofl:

Thought they might be :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep Luna, Kit's right, boobs are very efficient drinking fountains. Holly didn't even do 10 mins each side, maybe ten on one and then 5 mins for dessert on the other. Sometimes even just a great massive 5 minutes speed guzzle and that was it, tummy happy! Sounds like Rhyko's doing just fine :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm doing the same Kit, waiting for my gender epiphany! I had one a couple of weeks ago and wrote on a bit of paper what I think it is and hid it in one of my running trophies smug:) to pull out the day of the gender scan and say 'told you so'....but I might go and change it soon :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit!! The _Toddler Property Laws_ you posted are the exact ones Holly respects!! :rofl:
> 
> Thought they might be :thumbup:Click to expand...

Just you wait, you won't believe what little girls do! Holly even tries to steal my hairclips from my hair, claiming they're hers!!:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

B you are a crazy lady! 

Luna I always think that's the difficulty with first time mums breastfeeding but it sounds like the experiences on the thread are in line with yours and he is growing and gaining just it's all relevant! He isn't really 4 weeks old, depending on the way you look at it.

Trin don't worry about it today is my first day with lappy on as we have internet at last so I can spam the thread like i used to. Night night.

Kit - they are also Erin's rules! She is getting a bit whiny now but stops if you speak sternly so that's ok I can't shout too much but gritted teeth work :shrug:. You should have seen the fit that she had when Adam had a marshmallow of hers.

April - it should fly by - normally does when a young baby is concerned like think how old he is and how for you it was like yesterday he was born! Your dad will be home in no time! 

I am revising in short, sharp bursts and talking to you in between :) 

Hope y'all are grand.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodie I'm allowed an evening snack if my blood is less than 120 :happydance: Think I'll have cheese and fibre crackers :munch: 

Sickness has COMPLETELY gone today and it's rather nice (since I'm fresh out of a scan so not wobbling for a few days!)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Goodie I'm allowed an evening snack if my blood is less than 120 :happydance: Think I'll have cheese and fibre crackers :munch:
> 
> Sickness has COMPLETELY gone today and it's rather nice (since I'm fresh out of a scan so not wobbling for a few days!)

Well you are 12 weeks y'know :smug::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit!! The _Toddler Property Laws_ you posted are the exact ones Holly respects!! :rofl:
> 
> Thought they might be :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Just you wait, you won't believe what little girls do! Holly even tries to steal my hairclips from my hair, claiming they're hers!!:haha:Click to expand...

Sounds fair to me :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

What time are your exams at Jaynie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo Jaynie I've forgotten how to revise. I have just turned lower middle aged today though, so it's normal. Goodluck, I liked your motto earlier about failing to prepare, preparing to fail!! Never heard it before


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo Jaynie I've forgotten how to revise. I have just turned lower middle aged today though, so it's normal. Goodluck, I liked your motto earlier about failing to prepare, preparing to fail!! Never heard it before

I LOVE that saying too! Can't believe you have never heard that one though! Here's another fave of mine... "What you permit, you promote" :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Everyone's asleep in my house and I'm eating birthday ham and cream cheese and Wasa crackers :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Everyone's asleep in my house and I'm eating birthday ham and cream cheese and Wasa crackers :dance:

:munch:

Enjoy my lovely...it's ya birthday!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Stoopid iPhone keeps going to the shitty layout
It loses my comments 
I can not keep up 

Stick it up your bum mumtatsics or whatever u are called 
This is not good for a woman with limited sleeppppp


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Jaynie I've forgotten how to revise. I have just turned lower middle aged today though, so it's normal. Goodluck, I liked your motto earlier about failing to prepare, preparing to fail!! Never heard it before
> 
> I LOVE that saying too! Can't believe you have never heard that one though! Here's another fave of mine... "What you permit, you promote" :thumbup:Click to expand...

When I was about 6 we had an infant school outing where we saw an oldy woldy relic of a water fountain I believe that had "Waste Not, Want Not" engraved in stone and for the life of me I failed to understand what it meant.:shrug: I turned the phrase over and over in my mind until the epiphany moment (lots of epiphany tonight:haha:) came weeks later and I suddenly understood what it meant:dohh: I have ever since over used this saying!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 282155

OMG that is sooo funny :rofl: I love it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor Crunchiepoo :hugs:

I'm off to bed now, might turn into a plum-kin otherwise, ho ho funny joke boom boom

Nighty night all :kiss: Thanks for all your wondrous birthday wishes today- if I could transform them into cards on my mantelpiece I'd look like I was really popular with loads of friends :haha: I do have 2 b'day cards, one from Kit :hugs: and one from my niece :hugs: 

Sleeeeeeeep tight xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo Jaynie I've forgotten how to revise. I have just turned lower middle aged today though, so it's normal. Goodluck, I liked your motto earlier about failing to prepare, preparing to fail!! Never heard it before




kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Jaynie I've forgotten how to revise. I have just turned lower middle aged today though, so it's normal. Goodluck, I liked your motto earlier about failing to prepare, preparing to fail!! Never heard it before
> 
> I LOVE that saying too! Can't believe you have never heard that one though! Here's another fave of mine... "What you permit, you promote" :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hath cracked it :happydance: :yipee:

I will be in college until 9 again but they've let me swap to the day class after this week! I think my first will be about half 2 and my second will be about half six! I don't know though you just log on whenever because its a computer based exam but you have to do it with a registered provider.

I'm just enjoying the internet at the moment and registering for clubcards and loyalty cards of places we go and the like! Stuff that I have been waiting for!


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: 

I forgot to comment on the stuff that I quoted on! :dohh: 

I like the saying too, it got me through some late nights at university! 

I liked that too Kit funny how alllll these sayings are true! People can't be that different.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Jaynie I've forgotten how to revise. I have just turned lower middle aged today though, so it's normal. Goodluck, I liked your motto earlier about failing to prepare, preparing to fail!! Never heard it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Jaynie I've forgotten how to revise. I have just turned lower middle aged today though, so it's normal. Goodluck, I liked your motto earlier about failing to prepare, preparing to fail!! Never heard it beforeClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE that saying too! Can't believe you have never heard that one though! Here's another fave of mine... "What you permit, you promote" :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hath cracked it :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> I will be in college until 9 again but they've let me swap to the day class after this week! I think my first will be about half 2 and my second will be about half six! I don't know though you just log on whenever because its a computer based exam but you have to do it with a registered provider.
> 
> I'm just enjoying the internet at the moment and registering for clubcards and loyalty cards of places we go and the like! Stuff that I have been waiting for!Click to expand...

I shall be thinking of you at 2.30 and 6.30 then :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Poor Crunchiepoo :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to bed now, might turn into a plum-kin otherwise, ho ho funny joke boom boom
> 
> Nighty night all :kiss: Thanks for all your wondrous birthday wishes today- if I could transform them into cards on my mantelpiece I'd look like I was really popular with loads of friends :haha: I do have 2 b'day cards, one from Kit :hugs: and one from my niece :hugs:
> 
> Sleeeeeeeep tight xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ah but of course you are extremely popular my lovely, so no illusions needed :hugs:

Night night m'love :flower:


----------



## poas

Oh no April :( I don't even know where the tracking number is now for them, I wonder if Hayley got hers?My post office is so unreliable!
Esme has barely left my boob this evening-I had dr today and left her with oh and harri for first time for a whole hr!!!! Twas hideous! Ever since I got back (6pm) she has been on and off feeding......which is more than a little frustrating-I wish she would just stay on; at least then my nipples would stand some chance of survival! Ah well!


----------



## firstbaby25

I missed all the posts before mine. B you made me want what you were eating so i made rice crackers and soft cheese! Night Night B. Hope you had a good birthday :thumbup: I might see you tomorrow for a bit before i have to go...

Crunchie mine did that and then remembered and now it hasn't done it in a while!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh gawd Lissy..I can totally relate to the nipple issue :wacko: All I can say is hang in there, they do "acclimatise"


----------



## kit_cat

Ok lovely ladies....it's night night from me.

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

And me :howdy: ladies i'm off to relax for half an hour or so before bed! 

Tara.

:sleep: well turtle friends :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Hiya addie :wave:
> 
> How are you and those ickle twins doing? :cloud9:

We are all doing well. Feel sick on and off but nothing horrible! Can not wait till my scan on Friday!!!!!!! 



firstbaby25 said:


> Defo out... For now. I don't know how many DPO I am so I will have to wait aaaages to test now because 1) I did it early, and 2) I only have one test (and no ££) left...

I think I have line Eye as well and I think I see a little something


NEWBIE I saw yours on a text message and on here and I see a line. Take another test like B said.

Like I said since it is at night hold your peeeeee and then weeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> This an easy baby gender prediction method to try. Take a pin, needle, or wedding ring and attach it to a thread or strand of hair. Hold the dangling item over mom to be's belly while she is lying down. If the needle or wedding ring swings in a strong circular motion, you will be having a girl. If it moves in a to and fro motion like a pendulum, you will be having a boy.

AHHH I can not do any of these tests since I am having twins. Maybe I will try and see. It would be funny if it first did a circle and then moved in a to and fro motion. I will try tonight!!

B I am sorry about your sisters news. That runs in my family as well. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Today I had lunch with my mom and a couple of her friends. One friend is my doctors wife. The doctor who is doing the cvs test. She said he loves to guess the gender of the baby so he will guess the genders be4 he does the cvs test. So excited to see what he thinks and then a week later to see if he is correct.


----------



## addie25

Did the ring test and it started as a circle then went back and 4th!! We shall see girl/boy maybe.


----------



## mummyApril

Ooo interesting Addie! 

Night night sleepy turtles

Jaynie good luck for tomoro thinkin of u x


----------



## addie25

HI APRIL!! SLEEP WELL.

DH IS GETTING ME CHINESE FOOD TONIGHT I CAN NOT WAITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.

He said after my migraine yesterday I should not cook anymore lol bc he thinks cooking gave it to me. He is cute so he wants to cook and get me take out. :thumbup: I'll still cook bc I do not think that caused my migraine but I will let him cook and get me take out for a couple days if it makes him happy :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

I can't wait for my dad to come back I generally feel like poo :( I suppose it doesn't help that everytime my poor nan rings me up she lets me know my uncle has died! Its like its just happened for her when it was almost 4 months ago :(


----------



## mummyApril

Enjoy your chinese! I went off chinese when I was pregnant! But then I was sick all the time lol! Night night Addie x


----------



## addie25

I'm so sorry April. When is he coming back to visit you??:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

He's only in Canada until the 30th I'm not sure when he will go back hopefully not for many years again! I think this will be his last trip to Canada until my nan passes (which I hope and pray won't be for years!) X


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> He's only in Canada until the 30th I'm not sure when he will go back hopefully not for many years again! I think this will be his last trip to Canada until my nan passes (which I hope and pray won't be for years!) X

Big :hugs: It's so nice you are this close with your dad.


----------



## Mollykins

There should be rule that says you can't lose more than one loved one a year.


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> There should be rule that says you can't lose more than one loved one a year.

Agreed.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo Jaynie I've forgotten how to revise. I have just turned lower middle aged today though, so it's normal. Goodluck, I liked your motto earlier about failing to prepare, preparing to fail!! Never heard it before

I forgot to comment on this last night :) 

I've forgotten too. Plus I never revised as well as carried on washing up and the like. I was exclusively a student then and revising was my job! I suppose it would help if Adam would put his rubbish in the bin or wash up but he's alpha male :gun: 

Off to read my notes!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> There should be rule that says you can't lose more than one loved one a year.

I agree but I think once you get your head round the fact that life isn't ever fair you can deal with a lot! We're stronger than we think... Having just a mum really my whole world will end when she goes, like losing mum and dad in one go for me. But she's not even 50 yet! 

This is a lovely sobering conversation :haha:

April sorry you miss him so much tomorrow it will 10 days though :wohoo: I'm very sorry about your nan, she could be worse off though. She has you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Jaynie, all set? Oiled your brain? 

My body is being really kind for once, I've woken up to massive protein cravings! I want bacon and egg for breakfast but we have none, and had a rummage for tinned fish but none either :cry: Boring toast with cheese, when I fancy hippopotamus or sharks fins. Going to the market later, going to get a chicken and fish, and prawns to boil up in ginger and eggs and have a big protein party! I'll get loads of nice veggies too.


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks for well wishes I have managed to procrastinated a lot over this job stuff - feeling all sorry for myself. But like I say hopefully it will be an easier assessment as it is just a test on how to administer an office. Pray for me!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Jaynie, all set? Oiled your brain?
> 
> My body is being really kind for once, I've woken up to massive protein cravings! I want bacon and egg for breakfast but we have none, and had a rummage for tinned fish but none either :cry: Boring toast with cheese, when I fancy hippopotamus or sharks fins. Going to the market later, going to get a chicken and fish, and prawns to boil up in ginger and eggs and have a big protein party! I'll get loads of nice veggies too.

We can't live without bacon and eggs but Adam won't eat fish and I can barely get him to eat eggs... I'm having egg on toast for breakfast but at the same time I'm going to make a BLT for college :thumbup:. :tease: :tease:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Had a crappy night sleep. I bought a fake chicken mayo roll at an indian takeaway and I think there was something dodge about it because I had terrible diarrhoea, fever and heartburn. Doesn't add up to a good night's sleep :nope:

At work preparing for a very busy day, and chatting with the gay Irishman about deep issues...gender and cultural differences, sexual identity....you know, the usual on a Wednesday morning :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

A good long sleep had by all last night although it's a shame my ickle lady has to have horrid injections to get this! She went to sleep just after 7pm and didn't wake until just before 6am :thumbup: She was very grumpy when she woke so she's back in her cot having a nap now!

'Tis a very crisp day out there today..frosty cars! I think a lovely walk all wrapped up cosy warm is in order later this morning although it depends on grumpy pants :shrug:

So...what plans for today everyone? Have a good one whatever you do.

Oh, and once again Jaynie...GOOD LUCK!!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Had a crappy night sleep. I bought a fake chicken mayo roll at an indian takeaway and I think there was something dodge about it because I had terrible diarrhoea, fever and heartburn. Doesn't add up to a good night's sleep :nope:
> 
> At work preparing for a very busy day, and chatting with the gay Irishman about deep issues...gender and cultural differences, sexual identity....you know, the usual on a Wednesday morning :haha:

Morning Trin!

Not having much luck on the food front are you?

Enjoy your lighthearted chats today :haha:


----------



## poas

I don't know if I can keep going with bf'ing :( last night was awful-from 6pm till 3am she was on the boob,off for 10-15min then back on again. I don't want to be stressed out like that again, i want to appreciate every minute of her-but last night was far from appreciating her!! And then just to embellish my mother of the year status, Harri had a nightmare and came down when I just fell asleep and I snapped at him :( So....I'm going to get some formula today and try a bottle before bed...does this seem ok??


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I don't know if I can keep going with bf'ing :( last night was awful-from 6pm till 3am she was on the boob,off for 10-15min then back on again. I don't want to be stressed out like that again, i want to appreciate every minute of her-but last night was far from appreciating her!! And then just to embellish my mother of the year status, Harri had a nightmare and came down when I just fell asleep and I snapped at him :( So....I'm going to get some formula today and try a bottle before bed...does this seem ok??

Lissy I'm so sorry m'love...I sooooooooooooooooo know how that feels. I feel like I was there! You know what is best BUT I suggest doing what I did when Cara fed for every 20 minutes for 2 days solid.....a dummy. What Esme is looking for is comfort, not food so if you can persuade her to take a dummy when you absolutely know she is not hungry, then put her on the boob say 1 1/2 - 2 hours apart with dummy in between she should settle down. It worked an absolute treat with Cara and it's enabled me to keep going with BFing because believe me I know how hard it is and I totally feel your pain.

:hugs:


----------



## poas

I've tried a dummy, she won't take it, I feel so fed up this morning


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh has just come back with dss the elder who just won the school cross-country, proud daddy! It was close though, sprint finish and his rival Valentin almost won! Dss the younger is off for his race now, but doubt he'll win, ping pong's more his thing than running, plus he runs like a duck with his feet out :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jaynie, all set? Oiled your brain?
> 
> My body is being really kind for once, I've woken up to massive protein cravings! I want bacon and egg for breakfast but we have none, and had a rummage for tinned fish but none either :cry: Boring toast with cheese, when I fancy hippopotamus or sharks fins. Going to the market later, going to get a chicken and fish, and prawns to boil up in ginger and eggs and have a big protein party! I'll get loads of nice veggies too.
> 
> We can't live without bacon and eggs but Adam won't eat fish and I can barely get him to eat eggs... I'm having egg on toast for breakfast but at the same time I'm going to make a BLT for college :thumbup:. :tease: :tease:Click to expand...

It's quite hard to find nice bacon in France funnily enough. I love dippy eggs but I have to cook the yolks now I'm pregnant :nope: Just put sunflower seeds and coconut in my yoghurt, it was as nice as any sugary fruit yoghurt :thumbup: Except maybe cherry yoghurt coz that is yummy!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I've tried a dummy, she won't take it, I feel so fed up this morning

Generally they hate it to start off with but you have to keep trying. I found popping the dummy in and the holding against the boob sort of tricked them into trying it


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Lissy that's pants! I'm sorry you feel like that. I know plenty of people mix formula with breast milk! You do know what's best and also I snapped at Erin once because she was padding and wanting to take all her cLothes off for the loo and I can remember it and how bad it made me feel :nope: :hug: :hugs:

Sorry luck twinsie :haha: that is bad luck but with your luck at the minute - what did you expect when you bought that sandwich course, it was going to make you ill, I joke, sorry you feel rough and that you have a busy day! 

Addie - I'm sure it was starkers White but I will test again on CD31. That's Monday. Then I'm all out of tests!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jaynie, all set? Oiled your brain?
> 
> My body is being really kind for once, I've woken up to massive protein cravings! I want bacon and egg for breakfast but we have none, and had a rummage for tinned fish but none either :cry: Boring toast with cheese, when I fancy hippopotamus or sharks fins. Going to the market later, going to get a chicken and fish, and prawns to boil up in ginger and eggs and have a big protein party! I'll get loads of nice veggies too.
> 
> We can't live without bacon and eggs but Adam won't eat fish and I can barely get him to eat eggs... I'm having egg on toast for breakfast but at the same time I'm going to make a BLT for college :thumbup:. :tease: :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite hard to find nice bacon in France funnily enough. I love dippy eggs but I have to cook the yolks now I'm pregnant :nope: Just put sunflower seeds and coconut in my yoghurt, it was as nice as any sugary fruit yoghurt :thumbup: Except maybe cherry yoghurt coz that is yummy!Click to expand...

Of all the yoghurts - cherry is my favourite and also vanilla/plain yoghurt with cherry compote :munch: (I have one in the fridge)... 

Meant to say you've shocked me in to giving the coca cola up. I have a can a day (would easily have more) and diabetes killed my nana and my grandad just died - he had it. I always thought my nana was being silly when she said I was tempting fate drinking all these drinks, she swears blind that it manifested so dramatically in my g'dad in a hot summer when he drank Irn Bru everyday...


----------



## babyhopes2010

off to my growth scan now :shock:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I don't know if I can keep going with bf'ing :( last night was awful-from 6pm till 3am she was on the boob,off for 10-15min then back on again. I don't want to be stressed out like that again, i want to appreciate every minute of her-but last night was far from appreciating her!! And then just to embellish my mother of the year status, Harri had a nightmare and came down when I just fell asleep and I snapped at him :( So....I'm going to get some formula today and try a bottle before bed...does this seem ok??

thats fine hun.dont put so much pressure on urself :hugs:
BF isnt the easiest thing to do and im sure everyone struggles,i know i will,but if it doesnt work out i have a box of formula in the cupboard:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Clare! 

Lissy I don't know much about dummies or formula but I know my friend used a dummy because her boy wanted to pretend to eat all the time, and I'm sure some turtle mums have used breast and formula combined, I can't see the harm :shrug: Maybe Esme's just having a fuss day and will be fine tomorrow, no 2 days are ever the same in baby brain land!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I was reading about type 1 diabetes last night and it's effectively an autoimmune disease and 3 or 4 genes combine to develop it, and clearly I have at least one of those genes to get it during pregnancy, hopefully just the one gene! And they think environmental factors do influence it (they deffo do type 2 diabetes) because they studied twins both born type one, and one did sport and ate heathily and the other didn't, and this twin had it all the time and severely and the healthy living twin had it mildy and 30% of the time. So I'm deffo going to keep up my sport and eat less crap than I usually do and deffo not have a 3rd kid, which my sister's doc said complicates things more than 2 kids. I'm sure if you stop your can of coke it's a good thing, you can still drink it but maybe once a week rather than everyday? It's VERY sugary!!And you could have a gene undiscovered yet coz of your nan and grandad. My grandad had type 2 late in life :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I've tried a dummy, she won't take it, I feel so fed up this morning

Cara was not impressed initially with the dummy either but I persevered by cuddling her close, walking around and keeping a finger on the dummy to help her keep it in. Before long, she got the idea. I didn't need to use it for long either as she got the message and her crazy feeding frenzies calmed right down.

It doesn't sound like you have a shortage of milk which would be the other reason she may be trying to continually feed..you'll know by the amount of dirty/wet nappies. So if you do want to continue to exclusively BF for a while longer, I'd try the dummy again. That said, combined formula and breast is not a terrible thing either. If you do try a little formula I'd definitely recommend Aptamil. Remember though that missing feeds from you will affect your milk supply. I pumped to make sure that didn't happen.


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> off to my growth scan now :shock:

Hope it goes well Clare....:flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! 

Sorry for the rough time lissy, I have managed to get Lauren to take a dummy about twice when she was just so grumpy and not hungry .... Quite often she spits it at me in disgust ! 

Good luck Claire 

I think time to stop pumping has come and go onto formula ..... I just cannot do it anymore ! It's so tiring and restricting .... I have slowly reduce sessions but think I will stop in the next couple of weeks. I feel sad in one way as it does feel like I have achieved at least something on this bf journey but I just feel so tired all the time ! Ho hum 

All have lovely days


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Crunch :hi:

Quite frankly I've no idea how you've managed doing what you've done for this long and you have achieved something very significant. There are many who simply wouldn't even have tried to do what you've done let alone do it for all these weeks. You've done little Lauren proud and you should be very proud of yourself. I'm proud of you :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Morning Crunch :hi:
> 
> Quite frankly I've no idea how you've managed doing what you've done for this long and you have achieved something very significant. There are many who simply wouldn't even have tried to do what you've done let alone do it for all these weeks. You've done little Lauren proud and you should be very proud of yourself. I'm proud of you :kiss:

Thanks kit ! I really feel disappointed that I didn't manage to bf ... The occasions we managed it felt amazing ! Family members make comments like I just didn't try hard and long enough and I wanted to just chuck my pump at them
X 
Lauren has been so grumpy since those jabs bless her !


----------



## Essie

Jaynie, good luck today. I'll be thinking of you x

Lissy, I'm sorry you're struggling with bf. I think you have to do whatever is best for you, and if combining breast and bottle is going to save you stress and worry then you and Esme will probably both benefit and be happier. 

Kit, glad you got a good night with Cara. Hope she isnt too much of a grump today for you. 

Can't remember what else I wanted to say :dohh: it'll come back to me.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Morning Crunch :hi:
> 
> Quite frankly I've no idea how you've managed doing what you've done for this long and you have achieved something very significant. There are many who simply wouldn't even have tried to do what you've done let alone do it for all these weeks. You've done little Lauren proud and you should be very proud of yourself. I'm proud of you :kiss:

I agree with Kit completely. I only pump ocassionally and I find it such a long process, I'm totally in awe of you for doing it for so long. You are seriously dedicated, and Lauren will have benefitted so much from you doing it. :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah crunch don't beat yourself up about it and your family talk a lot of shit but we knew that anyway as I am assuming by your family you mean in laws :winkwink: I'm sure little Lauren will be just fine and you might sleep longer if she has formula :thumbup: 

Good luck Clare with your growth scan! :hugs:

I've made and eaten my egg (on whole bread, Adam thinks brown bread is the tasteless bread out of the two - he's wrong, as always :haha: White bread tastes like card!) And I can smell my bacon cooling down for my BLT! :wohoo:. I also found a half melon that I'd forgotten about! So had a big juicy slice of melon :munch: :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks essie ! It's so hard when u imagine something a certain way !


----------



## Crunchie

Fanks jaynie ! They do talk shit lol


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Thanks essie ! It's so hard when u imagine something a certain way !

I agree, its hard when youve imagined things and then it doesnt work out that way. If having a baby has taught me anything it's that nothing goes to plan. From labour, birth, feeding and everything else you just have to go with it and not beat yourself up when it doesn't go as you hoped :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have you been pumping all this time Crunch?! Wow! You get a gold star! I thought Lauren was BF-ing!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Crunch :hi:
> 
> Quite frankly I've no idea how you've managed doing what you've done for this long and you have achieved something very significant. There are many who simply wouldn't even have tried to do what you've done let alone do it for all these weeks. You've done little Lauren proud and you should be very proud of yourself. I'm proud of you :kiss:
> 
> Thanks kit ! I really feel disappointed that I didn't manage to bf ... The occasions we managed it felt amazing ! Family members make comments like I just didn't try hard and long enough and I wanted to just chuck my pump at them
> X
> Lauren has been so grumpy since those jabs bless her !Click to expand...

Don't be disappointed Crunch...like I said, you managed brilliantly under the circumstances and sometimes no matter how hard we try, things just don't work out. It will be an adjustment to move to formula but you will start to reclaim your life a bit AND GET SOME SLEEP!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

High carb breakfast because no protein in the house and bloods are 83 :thumbup: The GD is certainly not where it will be come 30 weeks since what I ate this morning would have only scraped in under the 120 maximum limit at that stage. Sorry to bore you with my GD surveillance but on the GD thread they've all just found out at 26 weeks so I feel very unpregnant compared to them with my little plum, and I'm not having the sugar control problems yet since it's not hit big time so I'd look a dick going on there and saying my sugars are at 83 after eating! Like going onto a high blood pressure thread and saying, Oooooo look at me, my blood pressure's at 11/7!. They'd hit me. So I bore you guys instead because you're my fwends :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> High carb breakfast because no protein in the house and bloods are 83 :thumbup: The GD is certainly not where it will be come 30 weeks since what I ate this morning would have only scraped in under the 120 maximum limit at that stage. Sorry to bore you with my GD surveillance but on the GD thread they've all just found out at 26 weeks so I feel very unpregnant compared to them with my little plum, and I'm not having the sugar control problems yet since it's not hit big time so I'd look a dick going on there and saying my sugars are at 83 after eating! Like going onto a high blood pressure thread and saying, Oooooo look at me, my blood pressure's at 11/7!. They'd hit me. So I bore you guys instead because you're my fwends :friends:

'Tis not in the least bit boring but I usually just absorb what you say rather than comment as I have no knowledge here and nothing intelligent to add :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dss the younger came 22nd in his race :awww: But there were 120 running and he has qualified for the district race (they take the first 30) so he's pleased :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> High carb breakfast because no protein in the house and bloods are 83 :thumbup: The GD is certainly not where it will be come 30 weeks since what I ate this morning would have only scraped in under the 120 maximum limit at that stage. Sorry to bore you with my GD surveillance but on the GD thread they've all just found out at 26 weeks so I feel very unpregnant compared to them with my little plum, and I'm not having the sugar control problems yet since it's not hit big time so I'd look a dick going on there and saying my sugars are at 83 after eating! Like going onto a high blood pressure thread and saying, Oooooo look at me, my blood pressure's at 11/7!. They'd hit me. So I bore you guys instead because you're my fwends :friends:
> 
> 'Tis not in the least bit boring but I usually just absorb what you say rather than comment as I have no knowledge here and nothing intelligent to add :blush:Click to expand...

The only thing you need to know is that my fasting blood sugar must be under 100, and my sugar 2hrs after eating must be under 120 :thumbup:

My fasting blood sugar, touch wood, has never been above 90 and is in the low 80's usually, and it's the post prandial where the diabetes manifests itself so I have to calculate what I eat accordingly. Quite straightforward really:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all!! I want bacon but I promised OH I wouldnt give his baby pork. 

Day off today. Going to ATTEMPT some house work but well we all know I'm domestically-backwards. I've at least filled the sink with hot water while I have a coffee. 

I feel like cassie when I say I'm having a coffee hehe. 

OH didn't want sex this morning :-( makes me very paranoid. Said he's too tired and promised it to me later but then I'll probably be too tired.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes B that sounds extremely straight forward! 

I'm procrastinating! 

I spy a Molly must be a night feed! Hope you are ok:hugs: oh and a Luna lady too! :hi: girls.

I've put on my scruffiest clothes as they are the most comfy for exams and the like! But for now I'm off out to get the bus. I'll be lurking!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Morning all!! I want bacon but I promised OH I wouldnt give his baby pork.
> 
> Day off today. Going to ATTEMPT some house work but well we all know I'm domestically-backwards. I've at least filled the sink with hot water while I have a coffee.
> 
> I feel like cassie when I say I'm having a coffee hehe.
> 
> OH didn't want sex this morning :-( makes me very paranoid. Said he's too tired and promised it to me later but then I'll probably be too tired.

This is where all mine and Adams sexy problems come from - I NEVER instigate after being refused too many times :hugs: I thought I was warped for letting it affect me so much I.e maybe I should have thicker skin, but now you post this I know I am normal!! :wohoo: 

I do my housework in stages like that and get really :smug: if I manage to wash up while my tea is brewing!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The cabbage says :blue: !!
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Am I right in thinking that the last round of cabbage predictions were all correct? Oh wait, was Hayley's wrong?Click to expand...

Mine was wrong my things all said girl but i have a boy !!!

My pediction is munkie- girl (Emily) sezi-boy(noah)

But i am poop with predictions :dohh: and duedates too:dohh:




kit_cat said:


> Hayley....Nate is so lovely.:cloud9: Hasn't he grown! Is his sleeping and tummy troubles much better on the whole now?

Hi kit, yes he doesn't seem to suffer with colic anymore which is just fabbo :thumbup:, although he has infa-col in all his feeds and still giving him the salts that Trin told me about religiously:thumbup:
Has miss c stoped the vommyness too??



newbie_ttc said:


> yes! gorge baby pics to wake up to this morning! seeing the handsome Nate and beautiful Lyra Monroe make that stupid bfn a little less harsh! a sweet little :kiss: to all the hatchlings from auntie newbs :)


Newbs passed on your snog to Nate he gave me a big cheesy smile :winkwink: and sends a big dribbly slobbery :kiss: back to you!!!




newbie_ttc said:


> mmk so i am going to post a grainy pic of my bfn this morning b/c either i have crazy stupid line I or i am just desperate. :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 281977
> 
> 
> Can anyone see anything? when i enlarge it... i swear..:wacko::wacko::wacko:

That is the start of a :bfp: me thinks FX'd :hugs::dust:



poas said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and yes, he's a pretty long bebe.... approx 60 cm long.
> 
> was that birth length?Esme was 58.4 when she was born,I thought that was long let alone another 2cm!
> April she is in age 0-3 at the moment but I think for onesie 3-6 would get more wear! I meant to ask ages ago if you and hayley ever got the suits I sent? They were unlabelled, I sent them ageeeeeeeeeees ago,when I sent kit,crunch and b things?
> Molly well done for that epic birth story!
> Happy Birthday Bethany!!
> I'm off to dr now but will try get back on tonight, nuv to all!!Click to expand...

Hi lissyloo no i didnt recieve my parcel either :nope::cry:never mind though dear no worries i still have lots to buy send parcel up etc 



HollyMonkey said:


> This is my lovebirds charm from DH and my bracelet which is now beginning to resemble a charm bracelet!!

Tis luv'erly munkie i need some more TS charms from santa claus i think:thumbup:glad you had a fabbo b'day my lovely munkie friend:kiss:



HollyMonkey said:


> A bear from Holly (I love cuddly things:blush: and I have a big bear called Vladimir and this is the baby one like him) and my massage pad and cream I got with my MIL's cheque:thumbup:

whit woo i can smell you from here delish:cloud9:
me :brat:want:brat:want:brat:massage pad
nice bear for mommy holly:cloud9::cloud9::kiss:



LunaLady said:


> Hayley, I hope you are having a good week this week. Has Lee been better to you this week?

we are getting there luna thanks doll, im so glad rhyko is home with you and DH i hope you get him on the boob more i know exactly how you feel with the washing sterilizing etc it does become a religion i wish i had bf sometimes when i have a row of bottles to sort:dohh:



Essie said:


> Weve been to Mothercare today and got teething powder, some water filled things that go in the fridge and some gum shaped things to chew on. Hoping the combination of these will help and we'll have a better night tonight.


Essie me thinks we are teething at our end some of the screams are tummy curdling we are having for no apparent reason and nates hands are his mouths best friends right now, i am using cal gel and a wee bit of calpol before beddybyes did the trick last night as he slept through again from about 8.30pm-6.30am then 7am-10.00am:happydance:i hope miss Lyra gets some relief from your concoctions we also have a couple of teething rings they cause lots of dribble but he likes them!!!how did she do in the night?:hugs:




addie25 said:


> Today I had lunch with my mom and a couple of her friends. One friend is my doctors wife. The doctor who is doing the cvs test. She said he loves to guess the gender of the baby so he will guess the genders be4 he does the cvs test. So excited to see what he thinks and then a week later to see if he is correct.

uhhh interesting addie!!
my guess is :oneofeach:
glad DH is looking after you well getting takeouts and cooking etc 
excited for scan friday what a week of wee sticks and scans this week hey turtles:thumbup:

Jaynie good luck for your exams:hugs:

still have afew pages to catch up on from last nifght if baby nate permits 
happy wednesadys for now xx


----------



## Essie

Hayley, Lyras fist is best friends with her mouth too! She slept from 10 til 6am so not too bad. She's been happy all morning but having a grump now. Hope Nate doesn't suffer too much with his teeth. Can't believe our little babies are teething already!


----------



## Sarachka

You know how you get obsessed with a certain piece of music? I'm loving on this at the moment:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfuELUfEV4I&feature=feedlik


----------



## new mummy2010

essie- i know and this time next year they will be toddling around scary how fast it goes !!

Trin-sounds like your having a real poofuckery time with food at the mo ,here's to better food experiences for you lovely!!!

Bethany- congrats to both DSS on their race success's

april sorry your missing your daddyo it wont be long till he returns with luv'erly presents!!!

what pg is mollys bs on guys

crunch-you have done a super job pumping darling and i agree with kit aptamil is the best formula by far 

what is everyone up to on this cold rainy day, apart from sezi who is dusting right now and i can hear the hoover hehe!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

sezi can i have a new siggy with some of the new piccys either on here or off my facebok pretty please xxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> sezi can i have a new siggy with some of the new piccys either on here or off my facebok pretty please xxxxx

yes dear, let me know which photos and what you want it to say. I really need to sort a new one out for myself!!


----------



## new mummy2010

my friends little boy is doing well for those of you who remember my post about her im so happy for her


----------



## Sarachka

I'm in a really good mood today, the first for a LONG time. That whole issue with the psycho had really worn me down. That's one of the reasons I was so quiet for a while, I just couldn't even think straight to chat with yall and being online was such a trauma! THANK GOD it's all over!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> sezi can i have a new siggy with some of the new piccys either on here or off my facebok pretty please xxxxx
> 
> yes dear, let me know which photos and what you want it to say. I really need to sort a new one out for myself!!Click to expand...

any i really dont mind just he looks so different now!!

i will leave the quote to you too as your an expert at these things :kiss:

yes you need a fancypreggopantslookatmeone:winkwink:


----------



## cassie04

Hi girlies!

Had a beautiful lie in! i didnt get up untill 11:30!!!!!!:blush:

Sarah- glad your in a good mood and destressed im not really sure whats been going on but amongst with hormones and being pregnant the last thing you want on your plate is a stressfull situation!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> my friends little boy is doing well for those of you who remember my post about her im so happy for her

Awww thats fab news :thumbup: hows the gorgeous NATE?!?!?!


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Crunch :hi:
> 
> Quite frankly I've no idea how you've managed doing what you've done for this long and you have achieved something very significant. There are many who simply wouldn't even have tried to do what you've done let alone do it for all these weeks. You've done little Lauren proud and you should be very proud of yourself. I'm proud of you :kiss:
> 
> Thanks kit ! I really feel disappointed that I didn't manage to bf ... The occasions we managed it felt amazing ! Family members make comments like I just didn't try hard and long enough and I wanted to just chuck my pump at them
> X
> Lauren has been so grumpy since those jabs bless her !Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be disappointed Crunch...like I said, you managed brilliantly under the circumstances and sometimes no matter how hard we try, things just don't work out. It will be an adjustment to move to formula but you will start to reclaim your life a bit AND GET SOME SLEEP!!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...


I agree with kit Crunch! :thumbup: :thumbup: have already had lots of people tell me not to get upset if my breastfeeding plans dont go as i planned as its an exhausting experience! I think you know when its best to bring in formula.....if your so tired because of breastfeeding, im sure i would be tempted to use formula as its better to be lively and awake around your gorgeous little bebe! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

right going to love you and leave you of to sainsburys overs they excitement !!


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie -he is fabbo today after big sleeps mlike you lol!!


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Dss the younger came 22nd in his race :awww: But there were 120 running and he has qualified for the district race (they take the first 30) so he's pleased :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: awwww i can tell from all the way over here in Newcastle you are very proud! How fab!


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> cassie -he is fabbo today after big sleeps mlike you lol!!

hahah! sleep is the cure for anything! :blush:


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> Morning all!! I want bacon but I promised OH I wouldnt give his baby pork.
> 
> Day off today. Going to ATTEMPT some house work but well we all know I'm domestically-backwards. I've at least filled the sink with hot water while I have a coffee.
> 
> I feel like cassie when I say I'm having a coffee hehe.
> 
> OH didn't want sex this morning :-( makes me very paranoid. Said he's too tired and promised it to me later but then I'll probably be too tired.


haha :haha: coffe and monster munch pickled onion crisps are the SEX at the moment!!!!!

My friend stayed over last night and said
" im not going to hear you and dave having some hanky panky am i?"
Me; "are you mad? Food is my sex right now! pffft Dave!":haha:


----------



## cassie04

B- tell me alll about what you did for your birthday! i love birthdays i get soooooo excited! (just you wait untill xmas is nearly hear i will be freaking out! feel free to send a virtual slap around my face at any time to calm me down)

What did you do?
What did you get?

TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME! :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

*sorry for post overload! i have a burst of energy! and am making up for my lack of being on! but.............


Im a freaking Bannana and 1 day! *


----------



## cassie04

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 015.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

OK Cassie you should be able to access the Inner Sanctum now, I authorised your registration


----------



## Sarachka

this time next week I'll have just had my first NHS scan!!


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> OK Cassie you should be able to access the Inner Sanctum now, I authorised your registration

Am i doing well? im rather confused! :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> this time next week I'll have just had my first NHS scan!!

:happydance:

Make sure theres photos!!!!


----------



## addie25

Crunch I agree with everyone that you did an amazing job and should be proud of yourself :hugs:

Cassie u are a banana!!!!!

I had very odd dreams last night. One was I took the twins out to eat with dh and our family and I went to the bathroom to bf and got in trouble bc someone saw me and said u can't bf in here so we had to leave. My next one was odd I had both babies home and was playing with one and then went to get something from the kitchen and saw the other one and freaked out bc I forgot I had 2 :dohh: I think that one is about how to split my time to make sure both baby's get mommy time. Then my last one was that I was working in my old school and this funny poem was gout around about how nasty my boss was. That could have been real lol bc she was nasty and we all talked about it.

Today I am going pumpkin picking with my brother and his girlfriend then we will carve them. Hopefully it doesn't rain we are supposed to get a storm.


----------



## cassie04

Sarah - I just read your thing ! im so shocked! :hugs: Im glad the girls were there for you! and im sorry i had no idea! but i deffo think you did the right thing! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

cassie04 said:


> Sarah - I just read your thing ! im so shocked! :hugs: Im glad the girls were there for you! and im sorry i had no idea! but i deffo think you did the right thing! :hugs:

thanks Cass, I dunno how I kept it secret for like 2 months but I feel AAAAAAAAAAMAZING now it's over. It's funny, he thought he had me over a barrel and in fact he has more to lose than me. He thought I'd get fired when in fact I won an award at work on Friday hahaha mate, joke's on YOU!


----------



## addie25

AN AWARD WOWOWOWOW GREAT JOB!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey all :hi: took a clear blue +/- yesterday and this morning and both are :bfn:'s i'm 14dpo today and i'd say that's pretty accurate at this point :hissy: the :witch: should be landing on friday... just in time for the weekend :| i will upload pics later if anyone wants to see. 

Lots to do today at work so i will be in lurk mode probably. Big :hug: to each of you! Happy :sex: day!!


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I just read your thing ! im so shocked! :hugs: Im glad the girls were there for you! and im sorry i had no idea! but i deffo think you did the right thing! :hugs:
> 
> thanks Cass, I dunno how I kept it secret for like 2 months but I feel AAAAAAAAAAMAZING now it's over. It's funny, he thought he had me over a barrel and in fact he has more to lose than me. He thought I'd get fired when in fact I won an award at work on Friday hahaha mate, joke's on YOU!Click to expand...

Thats amazing!!!!! you show him! i love a bit of Karma! 

:hi: addie!

Right im going to get lunch do some work on my dissertation and do more washing! Dave says im nesting......surely not at 21 weeks! i think im just making the most of this boost of energy!


----------



## addie25

Newbie post the pic I want to see. I am so sorry it was a negative this morning :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> B- tell me alll about what you did for your birthday! i love birthdays i get soooooo excited! (just you wait untill xmas is nearly hear i will be freaking out! feel free to send a virtual slap around my face at any time to calm me down)
> 
> What did you do?
> What did you get?
> 
> TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME! :happydance:

I'm so excited about Christmas already and have just been looking at all the things I've already got Holly for her stocking and general presents! I got her a red Hello Kitty hairbrush and plastic purse yesterday to add to the heap, and a Hello Kitty tin. I want to wrap them now but then I won't have anything to do in December:haha: I'll post a pic later:happydance: And I've been practising Christmas carols on the piano!

B'day was lovely, just a quiet day with Holly but on Saturday is my B'day with DH and we're going to go to Buffalo Grill for lunch and then to an animal park if the weather's fine and then in the evening watching my wild boars video that I force DH watch with me on special occasions:haha: I posted pics of my goodies yesterday- a Thomas Sabo lovebirds charm for my bracelet from DH, a teddy from LO, and then I got a heated Shiatsu massage pad and some Hugo Boss 'Femme' body lotion (I wear the perfume) with money from my MIL:thumbup: My family don't buy me presents because they can't be bothered to post them to France :cry: But they phoned me to wish me Happy Birthday:hugs: 

Yay for your banana :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> hey all :hi: took a clear blue +/- yesterday and this morning and both are :bfn:'s i'm 14dpo today and i'd say that's pretty accurate at this point :hissy: the :witch: should be landing on friday... just in time for the weekend :| i will upload pics later if anyone wants to see.
> 
> Lots to do today at work so i will be in lurk mode probably. Big :hug: to each of you! Happy :sex: day!!

Oh that's poofucks, to be sure by 14dpo you'd want a nice clear line to feel confident about things, if you're sure of your O. :hugs: :hug: xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Must dash, laters gaters xxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Have a guess what baby weighs :argh:


----------



## addie25

ME 2 ME 2 I can not wait for Christmas B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

8.4lbs already!!!:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Rather large than little though Clare? 

:hi: cassie glad you had a good kip! Can't beat it. I'm going on inner sanctum tomorrow if it KILLS me! 

Sezi glad you are feeling better.

Oh and usually I bloody love Christmas but feeling it the past couple of years with insecure jobs and things! :nope: hopefully I'll get something soon and have ££ for pressies!! 

I'm off to a) sit and exam or b) walk to my death. Only time will tell :howdy:

Newbs :kiss: sorry about :bfn: we'll see if the witch shows now, then :hugs: it's gonna happen for us BELIEVE.


----------



## babyhopes2010

hey u try pushing it out!:shock:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> 8.4lbs already!!!:wacko:

WOW that is great!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 8.4lbs already!!!:wacko:
> 
> WOW that is great!!!!!!Click to expand...

not so great when im pushing that fatty out! est birth weight 10lb+:wacko:


----------



## Essie

Clare growth scans aren't always accurate. Mine said Lyra would be 9lb+ but she was 8lb7. Out antenatal class said bigger is better as well cos you've got more gravity working to get baby out.


----------



## Essie

For the iPhone/iPad users amongst us:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2matH4B9bTo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sarachka

Just made my brother in law's birthday card and put together a little card to send across the channel to France ... https://fantasyflash.ru/anime/pix/image/pix589.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

my nate was'nt a fat baby and he weighed 8lbs 4oz..............

i have just been all the way to the supermarket and got all excited in the clothes section buying presents for esme & leo and bibs for baby nate, oh and nappies i dont even need and..................forgot my formula arghhhhhhhhhh do not want to go all the way back i think i will make lee go later on before darts !!!!

what is everyone cooking for tea? i did stew in the slow cooker on monday and had it with big chunks of buttered tiger bread french stick and cheese topped french stick, lee made fajitas yesterday and today i just cant make up my mind hum what to do what to do>>>>?


GOOD LUCK JAYNIEKINS DO US PROUD ;-D


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> this time next week I'll have just had my first NHS scan!!

yay cant wait to see Noah :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I think I'm going to make a pasta bake for tea :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> my nate was'nt a fat baby and he weighed 8lbs 4oz..............
> 
> i have just been all the way to the supermarket and got all excited in the clothes section buying presents for esme & leo and bibs for baby nate, oh and nappies i dont even need and..................forgot my formula arghhhhhhhhhh do not want to go all the way back i think i will make lee go later on before darts !!!!
> 
> what is everyone cooking for tea? i did stew in the slow cooker on monday and had it with big chunks of buttered tiger bread french stick and cheese topped french stick, lee made fajitas yesterday and today i just cant make up my mind hum what to do what to do>>>>?
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK JAYNIEKINS DO US PROUD ;-D

I was going to make home made chicken soup but I haven't defrosted the chicken. I might make sausage casserole instead, or my very loose version of stroganoff. I'm not sure, not even tackled lunch yet :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> this time next week I'll have just had my first NHS scan!!
> 
> yay cant wait to see Noah :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it but I just CAN'T WAIT for the one near Christmas so we can find out if it IS Noah or ... .... ... we're struggling with female names.


----------



## new mummy2010

i have noah vibes defo 

well i think its either pork chop or pizza & garlic bread

just ironing lots of tiny persons clothes !!


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> i have noah vibes defo
> 
> well i think its either pork chop or pizza & garlic bread
> 
> just ironing lots of tiny persons clothes !!

Right from that first line appearing on my IC, I've thought boy too, and then since the private scan I've thought ... hmmm ... girl!


----------



## LunaLady

Clare - my scan the day my waters broke said Rhyko was 5 pounds 14 ounces, and ten days later when he came out he was 5 pounds even. I don't think scans are terribly accurate for weight.


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko has some pretty serious acid reflux... He is so uncomfortable. He is not sleeping well and apnea'ing a lot. Scary stuff.

I wish I could make his feel better!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

*13 dpo*



*14 dpo*


----------



## new mummy2010

ohh luna i hope the lil guy starts to feel better soon its horrid when you feel helpless to do anything for them is'nt it sweetie big hugs

on another note did my mail arrive yet?


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko has some pretty serious acid reflux... He is so uncomfortable. He is not sleeping well and apnea'ing a lot. Scary stuff.
> 
> I wish I could make his feel better!!

:hug: I'm sorry Luna. i hope he feels better really soon so u two can properly enjoy each other. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Poooooooo newbs. But it's OK, winter is coming, you need something to do to keep you warm.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got salmon steaks from the market for dinner, with a load of veggies and quinoa :thumbup: Had yummy creamy turkey curry and spinach and mushroom and haricots blancs for lunch, with cheese for dessert, 'twas 'licious :munch: And blood sugar 96 afterwards :happydance: I'm having my cassie coffee at the mo, cafe a la cremeto be precise, and satsuma and more cheese, I am cheese monster


----------



## HollyMonkey

I also have olives stuffed with anchovies, just to upset Sarachka and Molly who hate olives


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Luna you're really not having it easy are you, but Rhyko will get there :hugs: Babies are worrying enough when there aren't particular problems, I have lots of sympathy for you xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEY here is a Nate graphic for you, hope you like it

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/nate2.jpg

DIRECT LINK:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/nate2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, :coffee: over, back to toddler duties. I smell a BIG POO in someone's nappy round here...


----------



## Sarachka

I has a new siggy!


----------



## new mummy2010

thankyou sarah i nuv it and i nuv you too xxx

i nuv your new sig too whit woo


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't respond properly. First one was ok, I guess I'll see next week or so. 

Sezi - you do know sausages are pork too :shrug: havent you made a deal. 

There is a photo of a dead child going round Facebook, some mum killed her kid in one strike over drawing on the sheets. I don't know how true it is but it's made me :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

well done jaynie 

thats f***ing awful 

hi molly i have bought leo a gift today !!!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I can't respond properly. First one was ok, I guess I'll see next week or so.
> 
> Sezi - you do know sausages are pork too :shrug: havent you made a deal.
> 
> There is a photo of a dead child going round Facebook, some mum killed her kid in one strike over drawing on the sheets. I don't know how true it is but it's made me :cry:

I know that pork sausages have pork in them but the beef ones in my fridge certainly dont :winkwink: you can get beef or turkey sausages in most major supermarkets. I love a nice sausage! I'm thinking something involving them for din dins. 

I want to get a fringe cut into my hair and then dye it dark brown. Anyone good with a pair of scissors?!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm in the bath right now. I know y'all like it when I post while I'm naked :creepy: my mum bought me some bath salt/herbs in Croatia but its just like the contents of a joint floating in my bath. It's a bit gross


----------



## TrinityMom

Another freaking hectic day :wacko: I didn't get to eat lunch til 3:45. I really hope tomorrow is less hectic

Going to catch up now


----------



## Mollykins

new mummy2010 said:


> well done jaynie
> 
> thats f***ing awful
> 
> hi molly i have bought leo a gift today !!!

Aww thank you sweets, sure he'll nuv it. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning Crunch :hi:
> 
> Quite frankly I've no idea how you've managed doing what you've done for this long and you have achieved something very significant. There are many who simply wouldn't even have tried to do what you've done let alone do it for all these weeks. You've done little Lauren proud and you should be very proud of yourself. I'm proud of you :kiss:
> 
> Thanks kit ! I really feel disappointed that I didn't manage to bf ... The occasions we managed it felt amazing ! Family members make comments like I just didn't try hard and long enough and I wanted to just chuck my pump at them
> X
> Lauren has been so grumpy since those jabs bless her !Click to expand...

Crunchie you've been amazing! I am so impressed at what you've managed. I completely understand the emotional component to giving up the bf dream - I had to with Tarq and I cried for 2 weeks solid - but she will be fine if you do

And I would have thrown more than the pump at them :growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Afternoon turts... Oh its been a long 14 hours. 

Luna, sorry about the reflux... I can SO relate.Glad he is home though.

Newbie, sorry about your tests darling. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> High carb breakfast because no protein in the house and bloods are 83 :thumbup: The GD is certainly not where it will be come 30 weeks since what I ate this morning would have only scraped in under the 120 maximum limit at that stage. Sorry to bore you with my GD surveillance but on the GD thread they've all just found out at 26 weeks so I feel very unpregnant compared to them with my little plum, and I'm not having the sugar control problems yet since it's not hit big time so I'd look a dick going on there and saying my sugars are at 83 after eating! Like going onto a high blood pressure thread and saying, Oooooo look at me, my blood pressure's at 11/7!. They'd hit me. So I bore you guys instead because you're my fwends :friends:

You're our Sugar Plum Fairy:haha:

Get it?? :haha::blush:


----------



## poas

Evening all, I just want to say a public thankyou to Kit for being such a kind lady dropping off a huge bag of lovely girls clothes and a tube of lansinoh to my house.
I have friends I've known ages who wouldn't be so thoughtful, I was already emotional today but this made me happy cry!lol.
I have had about a million litres of blood taken from me today, and several other tests as a follow up (because of previous molar pregnancies) today...and they wonder why I'm anaemic,bloody vampires :) I got a tub of formula and tried Esme with an oz earlier (I didn't want to give her a bottle of 3oz tonight and then her be ill) she took it really well and has had LESS wind than she has for days, and got what wind she did have up a lot easier, so that makes me feel better about giving a bottle at night.
We just had a good long bf session, I really feel so much weight lifted off of my shoulders for knowing tonight I won't be chomped on for 8hrs!! Also helped by the cream Kit gave me-I have been using an expensive (imo) cream,so I thought it would be as good as it gets, but this one already made a difference :)
Ed is at work from 12-8pm today, so Harri and I have been having lovely cuddles-he seems like a giant now-especially his head lol! He is now just watching Simpsons then it will be bed for him and bath for me while Esme sleeps (the nursery is next to bathroom, so I can relax within earshot :) )
Hope you all had a good day, sorry for jabbering like a monkey, but I really am feeling way more positive and wanted you all to know I'm not always moaning! xx


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, what have you done that has helped Leo's reflux?? I'm pretty desperate. Rhyko is so uncomfortable :(


----------



## TrinityMom

I did a housecall for a patient with a broken leg today. When I looked at her leg it was all shiny with a bad redish colour to it. I asked if she was diabetic and she said yes but it's controlled. She also had dizziness and fatigue. So I said let's just check it and it was 12.8 :shock:
She then admitted she'd been eating chocolates and drinking coke :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Molly, what have you done that has helped Leo's reflux?? I'm pretty desperate. Rhyko is so uncomfortable :(

A pinch of Nat phos tissue salts after each feed helps


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly, what have you done that has helped Leo's reflux?? I'm pretty desperate. Rhyko is so uncomfortable :(

I haven't been able to find the perfect key to it but it seems to help if, when I am done feeding him on one side, to let him rest on me; not moving him. Also feeding him on an incline allowing gravity to help keep the feed down. I've also learned his "erpy" sounds, in his chest that he'll make and if I hear that, I stop feeding and try burping. Tubs are amazing too. It sits him up and it comforting to him (my OH calls it womb time :haha:) ... As well as the warm water helps his tum feel better I think.


----------



## TrinityMom

For those who haven't seen it on FB already, I LOVE this


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, what have you done that has helped Leo's reflux?? I'm pretty desperate. Rhyko is so uncomfortable :(
> 
> A pinch of Nat phos tissue salts after each feed helpsClick to expand...

I used this after Trin recommended it and it really helped Lyra :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Chocolates and coke, those 2 well known regulators of blood sugar! Just converted it to my measurements Trin, it's about 230 :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh sorry Molly, that's sad news for you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.

I'm sorry Molly :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love that pic Trin of the feet in a circle. The mums there have found a sensible solution to reduce the amount of laundry they have to do :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Chocolates and coke, those 2 well known regulators of blood sugar! Just converted it to my measurements Trin, it's about 230 :wacko:

And she says all she'd had that morning was All Bran and toast


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I love that pic Trin of the feet in a circle. The mums there have found a sensible solution to reduce the amount of laundry they have to do :haha:

That's so funny...I hadn't even noticed the nudity :haha: Must be an african thing :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, what have you done that has helped Leo's reflux?? I'm pretty desperate. Rhyko is so uncomfortable :(
> 
> A pinch of Nat phos tissue salts after each feed helpsClick to expand...
> 
> I used this after Trin recommended it and it really helped Lyra :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! Can I get this at the health food store? How do i give it to him?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Evening all, I just want to say a public thankyou to Kit for being such a kind lady dropping off a huge bag of lovely girls clothes and a tube of lansinoh to my house.
> I have friends I've known ages who wouldn't be so thoughtful, I was already emotional today but this made me happy cry!lol.
> I have had about a million litres of blood taken from me today, and several other tests as a follow up (because of previous molar pregnancies) today...and they wonder why I'm anaemic,bloody vampires :) I got a tub of formula and tried Esme with an oz earlier (I didn't want to give her a bottle of 3oz tonight and then her be ill) she took it really well and has had LESS wind than she has for days, and got what wind she did have up a lot easier, so that makes me feel better about giving a bottle at night.
> We just had a good long bf session, I really feel so much weight lifted off of my shoulders for knowing tonight I won't be chomped on for 8hrs!! Also helped by the cream Kit gave me-I have been using an expensive (imo) cream,so I thought it would be as good as it gets, but this one already made a difference :)
> Ed is at work from 12-8pm today, so Harri and I have been having lovely cuddles-he seems like a giant now-especially his head lol! He is now just watching Simpsons then it will be bed for him and bath for me while Esme sleeps (the nursery is next to bathroom, so I can relax within earshot :) )
> Hope you all had a good day, sorry for jabbering like a monkey, but I really am feeling way more positive and wanted you all to know I'm not always moaning! xx

Kit is actually Father Christmas isn't she!!:happydance: I'm glad the feeding went well today. And I don't think you always moan, your posts often make me giggle. I'm going to find Holly like a giant next to a baby, at the moment her clothes are all dinky still since they're hung to dry next to big boy clothes, but they'll look big against baby stuff! Lansinoh is the best, it saved my nipples from otherwise certain death :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.

Oh, Molly :hugs: I'm sorry :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dss with his cup from the race this morning; Holly's severe bed head hair I had to untangle today; Holly's stocking fillers; Holly's presents for Christmas/B'day; Wednesday night pot pic with my grey supertrousers :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









006.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7









003.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 5









004.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 4









008.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Cara has just gone down after a screamy screamy session with her daddy. She had extra sleeps today (I think due to yesterday's injections) so was slightly less willing to sleep at the usual time!

Anyway..I'm going to work back and catch up....... :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, what have you done that has helped Leo's reflux?? I'm pretty desperate. Rhyko is so uncomfortable :(
> 
> A pinch of Nat phos tissue salts after each feed helpsClick to expand...
> 
> I used this after Trin recommended it and it really helped Lyra :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Can I get this at the health food store? How do i give it to him?Click to expand...

You should be able to. swansonvitamins.com also stocks them

Just crush them up and then give a pinch on the tongue before each feed


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Dss with his cup from the race this morning; Holly's severe bed head hair I had to untangle today; Holly's stocking fillers; Holly's presents for Christmas/B'day; Wednesday night pot pic with my grey supertrousers :thumbup:

:haha: Holly's hair!

Aww, DSS is so proud :smug: and rightly so! You are so organised for Chrimbo! I haven't got a single pressie yet :nope: 

You are blossoming my lovely..love the pot pic :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.
> 
> Oh, Molly :hugs: I'm sorry :(Click to expand...

How sad Molly...I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you and the family are bearing up.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko has some pretty serious acid reflux... He is so uncomfortable. He is not sleeping well and apnea'ing a lot. Scary stuff.
> 
> I wish I could make his feel better!!

Oh Luna, I'm so sorry this is still up hill for you. I really hope this is a short lived phase and soon he'll be feeding much better without all the discomfort :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Luna sorry Rhyko is having a hard time. It will pass soon.Has the doctor give. You any advice on what can help?
Newbie im sorry about the bfn. :hugs:I really thought it would be a positive after that light line.
Sara love the new siggy:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> *13 dpo*
> 
> View attachment 282454
> 
> 
> *14 dpo*
> 
> View attachment 282455

Sorry Newbs :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Gorgeous bump B :cloud9: And I love the bedhead :haha: This is probably going to sound funny but dss looks so french :haha:

Cassie, I meant to comment earlier, your new avatar is beautiful :cloud9:

I just had a freak incident/accident. I was scooting further up on the couch and my cellphone was on the back of the couch and got wedged between the wall and my neck 0 right where I have a bulging disc. SO sore!!!

...now there's a random story for you :haha:


----------



## addie25

Molly I am so sorry about your friend. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> *13 dpo*
> 
> View attachment 282454
> 
> 
> *14 dpo*
> 
> View attachment 282455
> 
> 
> Sorry Newbs :(Click to expand...

Porridge brain :wacko: Thought I had commented already. I'm sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Dss with his cup from the race this morning; Holly's severe bed head hair I had to untangle today; Holly's stocking fillers; Holly's presents for Christmas/B'day; Wednesday night pot pic with my grey supertrousers :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: Holly's hair!
> 
> Aww, DSS is so proud :smug: and rightly so! You are so organised for Chrimbo! I haven't got a single pressie yet :nope:
> 
> You are blossoming my lovely..love the pot pic :cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm not really organised, just excited, and it's only stuff for Holly I've got :blush: But nearly 2yr old girls are just sooooooo easy to please! She'll just love everything! She caught sight of the Elmer colouring pencils and the hairclips earlier and her eyes just lit up and she ran to them to apply her Laws of Property. It took much cunning distraction on my part to avoid a complete crisis and meltdown from Holly about not having them immediately:haha: And it seems less expensive buying in advance, not that it actually is. And she has her bike for her B'day too, remember the one I got in the Summer Sales and painted up :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> this time next week I'll have just had my first NHS scan!!
> 
> yay cant wait to see Noah :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking forward to it but I just CAN'T WAIT for the one near Christmas so we can find out if it IS Noah or ... .... ... we're struggling with female names.Click to expand...

My gawd...superspeedypassmebyinasecondfirsttrimester! Seriously, did you press the fast forward on your pregnancy or what??? You, B and Trin!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes you've reminded me Trin, I was meant to say earlier about Cassie's class avatar :thumbup: Holly did a poo though so I had to go. And SARACHKA that is one super new siggy you have there. Hope you enjoyed your Croatian teabag bath :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> this time next week I'll have just had my first NHS scan!!
> 
> yay cant wait to see Noah :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking forward to it but I just CAN'T WAIT for the one near Christmas so we can find out if it IS Noah or ... .... ... we're struggling with female names.Click to expand...
> 
> My gawd...superspeedypassmebyinasecondfirsttrimester! Seriously, did you press the fast forward on your pregnancy or what??? You, B and Trin!Click to expand...

And Addie's nearly at 8 weeks already :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

It is a lovely avatar, cassie!

Molly sorry about your aunt, that's no good, and I hope there is really no one else this year :hugs:

I couldn't do exam 2 because I haven't been registered for it. So I have to go next Wednesday night and that Wednesday is half term :dohh: so I don't get a college break til Christmas! 

Now I am at my friends house well, Adams friend's house. I'm not too thrilled about it because we have our own house and this friend has only been to our house once! Why can't he come to mine where my laptop is? 

I'm mind numbingly bored and I've just realised it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had a big mahoosive dinner of salmon with lemon, and quinoa and leek and green beans, and my coconut and sunflower seed yoghurt I'm into at the moment and am stuffed now but am nonetheless going to bake some flour-free cakey wakeys for my tummyloid tomorrow :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

I had nommy bean casserole and a bit of leftover pasta salad :munch:

I'm off to read in bed with my yoghurt again :coffee:

Night night turtloids
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Jaynie that is no good :nope: I have particular sympathy for you because I am all cosy in my kitchen baking with the wireless tuned to England and feeling snug and proprietorial and wouldn't want to be in someone else's house right now! You could go home no? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.
> 
> Oh, Molly :hugs: I'm sorry :(Click to expand...
> 
> How sad Molly...I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you and the family are bearing up.Click to expand...

I was doing all right, talkin.g with family....until I spoke with her 17 year old daughter. :(


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Jaynie that is no good :nope: I have particular sympathy for you because I am all cosy in my kitchen baking with the wireless tuned to England and feeling snug and proprtorial and wouldn't want to be in someone else's house right now! You could go home no? :shrug:

Well...

This is part if the problem, me and my friend were talking about me and Adam and I get angry but I can never end it because I know I'm in part to blame. I suggested staying in and Adam sort of said he would and I do want to keep up appearances with friends, so I guess now he knows I'm not too keen I can call the shots on going. I need to toughen up, because we spent *a lot *of time together and I wouldn't desperately unhappy if he came here alone and they could play and I could dominate TV for once. Another factor is the guilt I have for not working kind of like he should decide the evenings as I have all day...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I had nommy bean casserole and a bit of leftover pasta salad :munch:
> 
> I'm off to read in bed with my yoghurt again :coffee:
> 
> Night night turtloids
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

We turtles are creatures of habit :haha: Night Trinno, sleep tight, enjoy your yoghurt time:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Night night SQM!! :cloud9: enjoy yoghurt and kindle and all things nice after hectic day. Here's to hoping tomorrow is all lovely for you :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.
> 
> Oh, Molly :hugs: I'm sorry :(Click to expand...
> 
> How sad Molly...I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you and the family are bearing up.Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing all right, talkin.g with family....until I spoke with her 17 year old daughter. :(Click to expand...

Oh no :nope: Molly :hugs: :hugs: and more :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna I hope the nat phos works. It must be horrible when the little ones are in pain/poorly. Other than that I hope all family drama has resolved and you and DH and wider family are just on :cloud9: 

I've left my lip balm at home :dohh: and my lips are sooo sore!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jaynie that is no good :nope: I have particular sympathy for you because I am all cosy in my kitchen baking with the wireless tuned to England and feeling snug and proprtorial and wouldn't want to be in someone else's house right now! You could go home no? :shrug:
> 
> Well...
> 
> This is part if the problem, me and my friend were talking about me and Adam and I get angry but I can never end it because I know I'm in part to blame. I suggested staying in and Adam sort of said he would and I do want to keep up appearances with friends, so I guess now he knows I'm not too keen I can call the shots on going. I need to toughen up, because we spent *a lot *of time together and I wouldn't desperately unhappy if he came here alone and they could play and I could dominate TV for once. Another factor is the guilt I have for not working kind of like he should decide the evenings as I have all day...Click to expand...

Well I guess the day you get your BFP it will be you who decides the evenings, and then after that you won't go out quite so much with a baby anyway, so maybe it doesn't do any harm while you're footloose and fancy free to be out when you don't want to be!! 

I made biscuits and they are SMELLING GOOD!! I would never have thought to make flour and sugar free biscuits before but I have a feeling they are going to be DELICIOUS! They're sweet too, with a special cooking sweetener that's stable at high temps, and as they bake I can smell the sesame and sunflower and almond and coconut all mingling and they look all moist and buttery :cloud9: I made them up so they're one offs, I will call it HollyMonkey Shortbread:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.
> 
> Oh, Molly :hugs: I'm sorry :(Click to expand...
> 
> How sad Molly...I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you and the family are bearing up.Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing all right, talkin.g with family....until I spoke with her 17 year old daughter. :(Click to expand...

That's awful, the poor girl :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

I really want to get in to baking... 

I think I asked but did anyone watch the great British bake off? This is my inspiration but my oven is electric and I don't like electric ovens/hobs. Your biscuits do sound nice custom made biscuits are good if you're the main eater. 

Power posting me.


----------



## Mollykins

Love new siggys and all the food talk. :) Jaynie sorry about college. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.
> 
> Oh, Molly :hugs: I'm sorry :(Click to expand...
> 
> How sad Molly...I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you and the family are bearing up.Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing all right, talkin.g with family....until I spoke with her 17 year old daughter. :(Click to expand...
> 
> That's awful, the poor girl :nope:Click to expand...

She kept saying things like, "Right now mommy would be texting to tell to have a good day and school" and "I just wish I could wake up and have her holding me." :cry:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So, I found out last night that a really good friend of the family (often referred by my generation as Aunt) died yesterday.
> 
> Oh, Molly :hugs: I'm sorry :(Click to expand...
> 
> How sad Molly...I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you and the family are bearing up.Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing all right, talkin.g with family....until I spoke with her 17 year old daughter. :(Click to expand...
> 
> That's awful, the poor girl :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> She kept saying things like, "Right now mommy would be texting to tell to have a good day and school" and "I just wish I could wake up and have her holding me." :cry:Click to expand...

How awful Molly, I'm so sorry. Her poor daughter :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

It's particularly hard for everyone to cope because of how she died. Yesterday morning her and her husband got up for work. It was dark, foggy, and raining. She left first but on her way, she saw an I.jured animal on the side of the road. She pulled off to see to it as she's always been an animal lover. Well, her husband left the house and due to low visibilty, be didn't see her crouched in the road over the animal and hit her. She died before the medics could get to her.


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey Shortbread :thumbup: I could sell them at 10 the packet to starving biscuit deprived pregnant ladies on the 3rd tri GD thread:haha:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Molly that is so awful :shock: I can't even begin to imagine what the husband must be feeling


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It's particularly hard for everyone to cope because of how she died. Yesterday morning her and her husband got up for work. It was dark, foggy, and raining. She left first but on her way, she saw an I.jured animal on the side of the road. She pulled off to see to it as she's always been an animal lover. Well, her husband left the house and due to low visibilty, be didn't see her crouched in the road over the animal and hit her. She died before the medics could get to her.

:shock:

Molly...that's horrific. I'm not sure how a person gets over a thing like that. So sad for all concerned. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did Clare update about her scan? Hope everything's ok


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Did Clare update about her scan? Hope everything's ok

Yep..she said they estimated baby to be 8lb 4oz (I think) and she's worried about having an over 10lb'er!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jeez just sometimes you really have to embrace the present moment don't you, not knowing what tomorrow might bring :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey Shortbread :thumbup: I could sell them at 10 the packet to starving biscuit deprived pregnant ladies on the 3rd tri GD thread:haha:

Never mind the biscuit deprived preggos...I WANT ONE!!! :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Molly ! Sending big hugs to you all across there xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie ! That's my fav program .... I am leafing through the cookbook deciding what to cook for friends who are feeding us on Sunday !


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Did Clare update about her scan? Hope everything's ok
> 
> Yep..she said they estimated baby to be 8lb 4oz (I think) and she's worried about having an over 10lb'er!Click to expand...

Thanks Kit, must have missed it on the lurker:thumbup: Big baby for Clare!!! Might be a sugar baby, she said the wee tests came out all the colours they shouldn't have!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hahah!


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you ladies :hugs: Its as close to the definition of a tragedy as I care to ever get. To sound a sap, my heart hurts... more for her DH and children (she has 3).... That is their mom...his wife... Their lives...how do you rebuild that? 


I need a good bike ride...


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly - that's awful :shock: I know it's terrible but is he ok? I couldn't cope if I'd have done that to Adam :sad2:... Big :kiss: to you and her daughter and him... Just awful.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs: Its as close to the definition of a tragedy as I care to ever get. To sound a sap, my heart hurts... more for her DH and children (she has 3).... That is their mom...his wife... Their lives...how do you rebuild that?
> 
> 
> I need a good bike ride...

Yes Molly..it's like something one would read about, not something that happens to our own family. Again, I'm so sorry for everyone :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Or nommy B biscuits and a funny psychic sign. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly - that's awful :shock: I know it's terrible but is he ok? I couldn't cope if I'd have done that to Adam :sad2:... Big :kiss: to you and her daughter and him... Just awful.

From what I hear tell, he keeps apologizing to her and telling her he didn't know... talking to air... :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like the psychic sign :haha: 

Did anyone ever read the Private Eye "Book of Boobs" series as a kid? My parents had them at home and they were my favourite read, even now I love them. Just a collection of real newspaper clippings and extracts of things like that psychic sign. "Man found dead in graveyard, fish dies from drowning etc etc, and rude ones. I used to love them!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly - that's awful :shock: I know it's terrible but is he ok? I couldn't cope if I'd have done that to Adam :sad2:... Big :kiss: to you and her daughter and him... Just awful.
> 
> From what I hear tell, he keeps apologizing to her and telling her he didn't know... talking to air... :(Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I like the psychic sign :haha:
> 
> Did anyone ever read the Private Eye "Book of Boobs" series as a kid? My parents had them at home and they were my favourite read, even now I love them. Just a collection of real newspaper clippings and extracts of things like that psychic sign. "Man found dead in graveyard, fish dies from drowning etc etc, and rude ones. I used to love them!

Never read this but it sounds like a hoot!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Molly you could do with a whole lot of TLC and strength to guide her daughters as I'm sure a lot of people will. When my grandad died we were so touched by kindness people made food for us as we sat there numb and would come to clean and make cups of tea. It sort of gets you through the day at a time phase. 

B they look delicious, no doubt you want to send me one but I doubt customs would allow it :sulk:! When are you :munch: :munch: them? 

Crunch are you cooking out of great British bake off book? I am gonna get into it when the funds allow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I've tested my blood a bit early because I'm dying to try a biscuit and it's at 102 which is fine so I can try one :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly - that's awful :shock: I know it's terrible but is he ok? I couldn't cope if I'd have done that to Adam :sad2:... Big :kiss: to you and her daughter and him... Just awful.
> 
> From what I hear tell, he keeps apologizing to her and telling her he didn't know... talking to air... :(Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

:sad2: :cry: :sad2: 

I expect that his daughters will, in the end, offer the kind of forgiveness that will get him through life. Know what I mean?


----------



## firstbaby25

Is private eye like Viz?


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's that time again where I must go to :sleep: I swear the more sleep I'm getting, the more tired I feel :shrug:

Anyway..night night one and all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG THEY ARE DELICIOUS!!

And I'm not just saying that, I'm quite an honest person and would say if they were gross, or medium pleasant. I gave DH just one to test in case it was my pregnancy hormones making them so yummy but he had the same orgasmic response as me and told me to hide the remaining 7 biscuits very well or he'd gobble them:haha: They are so nutty and delicious, I'm rather chuffed :smug: And can now have guilt free tea and biscuit and they're yummier than any biscuit ever!:happydance: I'll have to hide them from Holly too!! They have egg in them to bind them, since there's no flour, so quite proteiny too:thumbup: How exciting!


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly - that's awful :shock: I know it's terrible but is he ok? I couldn't cope if I'd have done that to Adam :sad2:... Big :kiss: to you and her daughter and him... Just awful.
> 
> From what I hear tell, he keeps apologizing to her and telling her he didn't know... talking to air... :(Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :sad2: :cry: :sad2:
> 
> I expect that his daughters will, in the end, offer the kind of forgiveness that will get him through life. Know what I mean?Click to expand...

His children are amazing, he has one daughter and two sons... the are rallying around him, they don't blame him a bit. I wish I was closer. I hate this.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddy byes too. Nighty night all my lovely turtles. Big hugs to you Molly :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Is private eye like Viz?

Well Private Eye is very politically orientated, whereas Viz is just filthy, but yes in humour I'd say they share something. I like both so they must really, though I haven't read either since I was about 18/19 and living in the UK, they may have both changed since those ancient pre-historic times!!


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight B, Kit, everyone....


----------



## HollyMonkey

2 things quickly from the lurker- I just had a wobble thinking what if my research was wrong and the biscuits I made send my blood up to 200 or something so just tested 40 mins after 2 biscuits and it's at 89! I really can eat these magic biscuits! :wohoo: 

2nd thing, Carla Bruni-Sarkozy has just had a girl! 

Night all xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh night night ladies :sleep: well I got caught up playing solitaire on the old iPad! 

Glad the biscuits were good B!


----------



## LunaLady

For those of you who's babies have/had reflux and used the Nat phos, how long until you saw improvement? I'm dying to see Rhyko feeling better... He is in such pain!!

I was able to find it at Super Supplements, so no waiting for shipping, thank goodness.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since for the moment my baby has no moral or ethical objections I'm cooking him a bacon omelette on toast. Deffo a boy by the nub I reckon, and dh says 100% boy and my mum says 200% boy, so boy it is.

Omelette on toast time


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Luna, don't know about Nat Phos :flower: Or actual reflux, Holly just had normal bagpipe baby syndrome and I never gave her anything for it :shrug: I imagine it has an pretty immediate effect though, like tummy chalks for grown ups :thumbup:

It's nearly the turtle thread anniversary, Holly was still crawling and still months off walking back then! And being spoon fed and only just weaned and getting her first teeth. Crazy stuff. I can't wait until the turtle babes walk, someone will at 8 months, there's always one!! Probably one of the turtle lads, Nate I reckon, in his desperation to play football with Reece :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Might go and knit. Still got over 2 hrs until LO wakes up and I don't have to do anything for the boys in the morning now they're big. If I wasn't having a quiet couple of weeks after my bleed I'd go on the exercise bike for a bit. Anyway better not spam the thread. Omlette was rather good. Wish I had my own heated indoor swimming pool, I'd swim every morning all year round and it would be heaven. With a lovely warm shower by the pool for after, and a conservatory area full of plants and comfy chairs and a bookshelf of international classic and contemporary literature. And a china tea set for after swim Earl Grey. And Holly and I could swim every afternoon with inflatable crocodiles and suchlike, and then I could have a relaxing evening swim once she's in bed. :brat: :hissy: :brat: Want want want swimming pool!


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> For those of you who's babies have/had reflux and used the Nat phos, how long until you saw improvement? I'm dying to see Rhyko feeling better... He is in such pain!!
> 
> I was able to find it at Super Supplements, so no waiting for shipping, thank goodness.

It worked quite quickly for me. When I first used it Lyra was having big voms every day but I think she only had a couple after I started using it. She seemed more comfortable at feeds almost right away as well. I hope it works for Rhyko :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who's babies have/had reflux and used the Nat phos, how long until you saw improvement? I'm dying to see Rhyko feeling better... He is in such pain!!
> 
> I was able to find it at Super Supplements, so no waiting for shipping, thank goodness.
> 
> It worked quite quickly for me. When I first used it Lyra was having big voms every day but I think she only had a couple after I started using it. She seemed more comfortable at feeds almost right away as well. I hope it works for Rhyko :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you for sharing, Essie :hugs:
Rhyko isn't vomming, really - a bit of spitting up here and there, but he does the arching of the back and startling in his sleep to swallow and whatnot. From the things I have read and YouTube videos I have watched he is having reflux. I hope so much that this stuff works!


----------



## Essie

Ooh an indoor swimming pool would be heaven. I'd love to have one, I'd have it warm enough so that Lyra could come in too. 

Lyra slept from 630 last night, had a dream feed at 9pm and slept til 6am :thumbup: she's had a playful hour and is now dozing on my shoulder :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

I nuv you all. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I nuv you all. :flower:

and we nuv you :hugs:

So sad what happened to her. I hope her husband can heal from that; I simply cannot imagine. :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

on a lighter note:

I just made BnB addict, no? 2500 posts? :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> For those of you who's babies have/had reflux and used the Nat phos, how long until you saw improvement? I'm dying to see Rhyko feeling better... He is in such pain!!
> 
> I was able to find it at Super Supplements, so no waiting for shipping, thank goodness.

Hi Luna :hi:

I haven't had to use this but something else which I did find help Cara's tummy troubles was gentle circular tummy massage with a little olive oil on her skin. You are obviously the expert in this department so maybe have already been doing this? Cara would get rid of a lot of wind, usually in the nappy department as I would do this :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Since for the moment my baby has no moral or ethical objections I'm cooking him a bacon omelette on toast. Deffo a boy by the nub I reckon, and dh says 100% boy and my mum says 200% boy, so boy it is.
> 
> Omelette on toast time

I haven't had my epiphany yet :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Ooh an indoor swimming pool would be heaven. I'd love to have one, I'd have it warm enough so that Lyra could come in too.
> 
> Lyra slept from 630 last night, had a dream feed at 9pm and slept til 6am :thumbup: she's had a playful hour and is now dozing on my shoulder :cloud9:

Whoah! Cracking night's sleep! Hope you get some more of them :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I nuv you all. :flower:

Nuv you back m'love :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brass monkeys here, 7 degrees. :cold: Love it, hat scarf gloves and walk for me and give LO a good airing and a good run around, I'll take her to the château gardens which are so beautiful and we can go in into the forest, and there are goats there :thumbup: 

Hope little windy tum feels better soon Luna :hugs:


Have lovely Thursdays all xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

No epiphany for me yet either Kit but I've compared the nub to about 400000 confirmed boy and confirmed girl shots and it's like all the boy ones :happydance: I really hope it's either a boy or a girl :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> No epiphany for me yet either Kit but I've compared the nub to about 400000 confirmed boy and confirmed girl shots and it's like all the boy ones :happydance: I really hope it's either a boy or a girl :fool:

What a coincidence! I was hoping for a boy or a girl for you too!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!! :flower:

It's a tad parky here just as it is in France it seems! Winter is upon us I fear. 

My friend is coming over with her little boy (her betrothed) today so he and Cara can babble to each other :cloud9: It will be lovely to spend the day talking babies as that is my only topic these days it seems. I'm very conscious of not talkingtoo much about Cara to my non child friendly friends as they may actually fall asleep on the phone to me which could be a tad awkward :blush: It's hard not to talk about her though as she is my life :cloud9:

Anyway..have lovely days each and every one of you :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun Kit! I'm off to get the 10:35 bus; I'm dressed like a pixie, pale grey leggings with black pixie ish boots and my woolly red tunic I lived in when preggo with Holly and pale grey hat and scarf :haha: 

Bloods were 93 after my toast and bacon omelette feast :thumbup: I have my magic biscuits with me for nibbles :munch: 

xxxxxx laters xxx I'll take pics of goats and suchlike


----------



## babyhopes2010

Molly :hugs:how awful :(


I took my dog to the vets yesterday as he had a cough i just thought he was under the weather turns out he has a heart problem and needs lots and lots of tablets or he will die :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles (...whew! nearly afternoon :dohh:)

How are we all this fine and sunny Thursday? I have a waaaay more relaxed day today and actually got all my accounts finished and most of the recon done....seems I clearly make sales and don't write them down sometimes :shrug: Being an organised adult sucks sometimes

off to catch up over my morning cappucino :coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

Funny while I catch up


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> It's particularly hard for everyone to cope because of how she died. Yesterday morning her and her husband got up for work. It was dark, foggy, and raining. She left first but on her way, she saw an I.jured animal on the side of the road. She pulled off to see to it as she's always been an animal lover. Well, her husband left the house and due to low visibilty, be didn't see her crouched in the road over the animal and hit her. She died before the medics could get to her.

OMG Molly that is awful!!!!! He must feel terrible, for something that isn't his fault. What a thing to have to carry :cry::cry::cry:
Sending lots of love


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG THEY ARE DELICIOUS!!
> 
> And I'm not just saying that, I'm quite an honest person and would say if they were gross, or medium pleasant. I gave DH just one to test in case it was my pregnancy hormones making them so yummy but he had the same orgasmic response as me and told me to hide the remaining 7 biscuits very well or he'd gobble them:haha: They are so nutty and delicious, I'm rather chuffed :smug: And can now have guilt free tea and biscuit and they're yummier than any biscuit ever!:happydance: I'll have to hide them from Holly too!! They have egg in them to bind them, since there's no flour, so quite proteiny too:thumbup: How exciting!

Please share the munkie-made recipe...as far as you can remember. I could do with a healthy treat. They didn't make raw vegan key lime pie at work this week :sulk:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> 2 things quickly from the lurker- I just had a wobble thinking what if my research was wrong and the biscuits I made send my blood up to 200 or something so just tested 40 mins after 2 biscuits and it's at 89! I really can eat these magic biscuits! :wohoo:
> 
> 2nd thing, Carla Bruni-Sarkozy has just had a girl!
> 
> Night all xxxx

I have one of her songs as my ringtone on my lurker :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> For those of you who's babies have/had reflux and used the Nat phos, how long until you saw improvement? I'm dying to see Rhyko feeling better... He is in such pain!!
> 
> I was able to find it at Super Supplements, so no waiting for shipping, thank goodness.

Luna, it regulates the acidity so it really depends on how bad it is. I tell patients to expect to see a big change in a week but very often it happens earlier. Is he on probiotics? That should help too


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Might go and knit. Still got over 2 hrs until LO wakes up and I don't have to do anything for the boys in the morning now they're big. If I wasn't having a quiet couple of weeks after my bleed I'd go on the exercise bike for a bit. Anyway better not spam the thread. Omlette was rather good. Wish I had my own heated indoor swimming pool, I'd swim every morning all year round and it would be heaven. With a lovely warm shower by the pool for after, and a conservatory area full of plants and comfy chairs and a bookshelf of international classic and contemporary literature. And a china tea set for after swim Earl Grey. And Holly and I could swim every afternoon with inflatable crocodiles and suchlike, and then I could have a relaxing evening swim once she's in bed. :brat: :hissy: :brat: Want want want swimming pool!

I want that room!!!! :brat: Reminds me of a scene in True Blood but I was probably half asleep because it was always on late and I can't quite remember it well


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who's babies have/had reflux and used the Nat phos, how long until you saw improvement? I'm dying to see Rhyko feeling better... He is in such pain!!
> 
> I was able to find it at Super Supplements, so no waiting for shipping, thank goodness.
> 
> It worked quite quickly for me. When I first used it Lyra was having big voms every day but I think she only had a couple after I started using it. She seemed more comfortable at feeds almost right away as well. I hope it works for Rhyko :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for sharing, Essie :hugs:
> Rhyko isn't vomming, really - a bit of spitting up here and there, but he does the arching of the back and startling in his sleep to swallow and whatnot. From the things I have read and YouTube videos I have watched he is having reflux. I hope so much that this stuff works!Click to expand...

Raising his mattress should help too. Being prem, his sphincters are a little immature so it should calm down with time too


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> Molly :hugs:how awful :(
> 
> 
> I took my dog to the vets yesterday as he had a cough i just thought he was under the weather turns out he has a heart problem and needs lots and lots of tablets or he will die :cry:

I'm so sorry about your dog :nope: I hope he responds to the tabs


----------



## TrinityMom

SQM strikes again :bodyb:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies all caught up! 

I'm on the money trail. Basically, we have to be entitled to something they can't leave me high and dry with a balance of £0 it's inhumane. How would I get to job interviews? Adam can only JUST cover my share of the rent. I don't want him to have to move out. Working tax credits :-k perhaps? We have both worked and the like. 

I slept in though was bloody lovely 10 I woke up :cloud9: but I woke to Adam saying that after the rent he has NO MONEY and that's it gone!So I need some!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Have fun Kit! I'm off to get the 10:35 bus; I'm dressed like a pixie, pale grey leggings with black pixie ish boots and my woolly red tunic I lived in when preggo with Holly and pale grey hat and scarf :haha:
> 
> Bloods were 93 after my toast and bacon omelette feast :thumbup: I have my magic biscuits with me for nibbles :munch:
> 
> xxxxxx laters xxx I'll take pics of goats and suchlike

You too my lovely...say "mehhh" to the goats for me :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Molly :hugs:how awful :(
> 
> 
> I took my dog to the vets yesterday as he had a cough i just thought he was under the weather turns out he has a heart problem and needs lots and lots of tablets or he will die :cry:

Poor doggie :nope: Hope the tablets do the trick :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning ladies all caught up!
> 
> I'm on the money trail. Basically, we have to be entitled to something they can't leave me high and dry with a balance of £0 it's inhumane. How would I get to job interviews? Adam can only JUST cover my share of the rent. I don't want him to have to move out. Working tax credits :-k perhaps? We have both worked and the like.
> 
> I slept in though was bloody lovely 10 I woke up :cloud9: but I woke to Adam saying that after the rent he has NO MONEY and that's it gone!So I need some!!

Oooh, I think we need Sezi's advice here? She'll surely know what you should be entitled to?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> SQM strikes again :bodyb:

:thumbup:

How are you and the glorious Tori this morning?


----------



## kit_cat

Awwww, Cara is lying very happily on her playmat completely engrossed in two magical things called her hands :cloud9: It's like she's never seen anything quite so beautiful or fascinating.


----------



## kit_cat

:cry:

https://www.kcci.com/r/29528191/detail.html#.Tp87aiQ7rw4.facebook


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> :cry:
> 
> https://www.kcci.com/r/29528191/detail.html#.Tp87aiQ7rw4.facebook

what are you doing to me 

:sad2:
:cry:
:sad2:
:cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

I've got a job interview!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Jaynie!!!! :dance:
When is it?


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Luna - are you night feeding? 

It's this afternoon. Short notice but I'm not in a position to say no! It's receptionist and administration work the money's not great but it is better than state benefits clearly and i am a happier bunny when i work! Plus I end up being motivated to find THE job when i'm in a job I don't particcularly want...


----------



## Essie

Yay Jaynie, good luck x


----------



## firstbaby25

Fanks guys, I'm not too bothered when my 'first' interview comes through because it sort of tells me my CV is good and effective! So at the very least, I can take that from the experience. But naturally I hope sooooo much that I get it!


----------



## x-ginge-x

afternoon everyone ....haven't really caught up as my laptop died again and the lurker its just too hard and its going to cost me silly money to have it repaired by acer so looking for an alternative instead....

Molly sorry to hear about whats happened that must be dreadful :( 

Love the new siggy sarachka :) 

He went home on Monday .............came back with me yesterday after id met his parents and two of his brothers :haha: they wanted to meet me properly seeing as hes practically living here :lol: I have a feeling he will be living here before christmas.....Usually I hate christmas...for once i'm actually looking forward to it!! My mum actually likes him so we're privileged in that respect as she hasn't liked any of my partners so far!! Shes so bloody picky about who i'm with and generally picks faults with EVERYONE! the only fault shes found with him is the fact hes 6ft5! Which I find hilarious because i'm only little :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well hugs and cuddles to all the turtle hatchlings.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hey! Ginge's my Adam is 6' 5" :gun: :grr: :ninja:


----------



## Essie

Ginge, great to see you so loved up. And your mum liking him is a positive sign :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Hi girls! just got back in from uni and food shopping, done some cleaning and sorted more house stuff to take back to hexham on the weekend!:thumbup: just about to sit down and relax with some lunch and a bit of tv! Bliss!

I was crying last night cos my back hurts so much! i've been doing lots of house work, walking and swimming so i dont know if its my body saying slow down a bit! Or it might be cos im so short and maybe this belly and these boobies are getting to heavy for my short arse body!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

well bloody done jaynie! im chuffed for you! whats it for and when? :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

x-ginge-x said:


> afternoon everyone ....haven't really caught up as my laptop died again and the lurker its just too hard and its going to cost me silly money to have it repaired by acer so looking for an alternative instead....
> 
> Molly sorry to hear about whats happened that must be dreadful :(
> 
> Love the new siggy sarachka :)
> 
> He went home on Monday .............came back with me yesterday after id met his parents and two of his brothers :haha: they wanted to meet me properly seeing as hes practically living here :lol: I have a feeling he will be living here before christmas.....Usually I hate christmas...for once i'm actually looking forward to it!! My mum actually likes him so we're privileged in that respect as she hasn't liked any of my partners so far!! Shes so bloody picky about who i'm with and generally picks faults with EVERYONE! the only fault shes found with him is the fact hes 6ft5! Which I find hilarious because i'm only little :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well hugs and cuddles to all the turtle hatchlings.

Wow ginge! this is such lovely news, i bet you didnt expect to be this happy 6 months ago! just goes to show sometimes changes lead to good things! im very happy and excited for you! i love love love new relationships where you get all tingly and butterflies in ur tummmy! :cloud9: im a soppy one!


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Luna - are you night feeding?
> 
> It's this afternoon. Short notice but I'm not in a position to say no! It's receptionist and administration work the money's not great but it is better than state benefits clearly and i am a happier bunny when i work! Plus I end up being motivated to find THE job when i'm in a job I don't particcularly want...

This is great news! :thumbup: good luck chick and kick ass!


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> well bloody done jaynie! im chuffed for you! whats it for and when? :hugs:

 It is contagious this pinky stuff! It's at 3.30pm my time (for the internationals) and it is reception/admin work, again not great but just money is all I need :) and working tends to be the best way to get it :haha:. I'm just so pleased in my CV/Cover Letter ability :haha: if I don't get this job then I must be doing something right in the first contact :smug:


RE: your back I think second & third tri's are bad for ladies back's - probably just all the weight you are carrying that it isn't used to but that's ok cause that's your bubba!


----------



## cassie04

Last night we could see my belly moving when she was kicking! it was adorable! I just cant get enough of it! i suppose t makes up for all the vomiting, constipation and aches! :haha: 

Im sorry for destroying the thread with a ridiculous amount of pinkness! i just have to catch up in big amounts while trying to juggle everything else going on! busy busy busy!


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> well bloody done jaynie! im chuffed for you! whats it for and when? :hugs:
> 
> It is contagious this pinky stuff! It's at 3.30pm my time (for the internationals) and it is reception/admin work, again not great but just money is all I need :) and working tends to be the best way to get it :haha:. I'm just so pleased in my CV/Cover Letter ability :haha: if I don't get this job then I must be doing something right in the first contact :smug:
> 
> 
> RE: your back I think second & third tri's are bad for ladies back's - probably just all the weight you are carrying that it isn't used to but that's ok cause that's your bubba!Click to expand...


Yes its great that you have heard back and got an interview so soon! your a clever one! il be coming to you to write my CV's for my teacher jobs! yes please! :shrug::thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Luna!!!! hows Rhyko and his acid reflux! i hope he is feeling a bit better and things have calmed down! is it just perfecto having home with you :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

I fink Luna went back to bed!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie - i was wondering where you got to. You have been quiet - everything ok?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hello jaynie and cassie :hi: what's new girls? I suspect this will be CD 1 for me. We are no longer twins Jaynie :( Another busy day (and probably night) at work ahead of me. its just as well, i need a distraction.

I think Addie has been busy doing things with her friends and fam as of late? that would be my guess anyway. 

Well done on the job front Jaynie! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Trin!! Cantaloupe Day!! :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## addie25

Molly that is horrible how that happened. Sadly I can relate. When I was 6 my mom left me in the car with my brother and parked in the middle of the street by our house and got out to get the mail. Back then you did not need to hit the break to put the car into reverse. So, she got out and I got scared that I was left in a running car so I ran to the front seat and yelled for her to come back. She said she would be right back and to go sit down. I turned around and my elbow hit the reverse and the car started backing up. My mom ran and tried to jump in to stop it as my brother and I were backing up into someones house and she missed and then we felt a bump and that was her, she was run over by the front tire. No one blamed me because I didn't actually run her over I just hit the reverse by accident and she tried to jump in but it is still hard to forgive yourself even if it was an accident. Would not have happend if I didn't get out of my seat.

Your friends husband will have a hard time getting over this but he will eventually forgive himself.


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> I've got a job interview!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

YAYAYAAY that is amazing news, fingers crossed you get it. Sorry I have been very busy lately always have something planned during the day and it's hard on my lurker to catch up :hugs:

Newbie did you say it is cd 1 did :witch: come? I am so sorry. This will be the cycle you get preggy!!


----------



## addie25

Cassie such great news you felt her move!!!!!! I bet it does make up for all the sick days:hugs:


----------



## poas

Haven't properly caught up an prob won't till later,but hope all is well and well done Jaynie on interview-that was fast work!
Last night I tried the formula for Esme's last feed,she took 2oz and went straight off to sleep till morning.
Happy baby,happy mummy....all is well in our world once again, however she has just woken up (for milk I suspect) and I have to go across the road to get Harri....that'll be fun, I'm lucky I live so close!! Ciao for now (<---I feel like a slimeball now I wrote that lol)


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> Hello jaynie and cassie :hi: what's new girls? I suspect this will be CD 1 for me. We are no longer twins Jaynie :( Another busy day (and probably night) at work ahead of me. its just as well, i need a distraction.
> 
> I think Addie has been busy doing things with her friends and fam as of late? that would be my guess anyway.
> 
> Well done on the job front Jaynie! :thumbup:

WELL! Wait a minute, I did a cervix check and it was all pink and stuff so I am expecting :af: in the next couple of days and we can be non identical twins :) 

Thanks...


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Haven't properly caught up an prob won't till later,but hope all is well and well done Jaynie on interview-that was fast work!
> Last night I tried the formula for Esme's last feed,she took 2oz and went straight off to sleep till morning.
> Happy baby,happy mummy....all is well in our world once again, however she has just woken up (for milk I suspect) and I have to go across the road to get Harri....that'll be fun, I'm lucky I live so close!! Ciao for now (<---I feel like a slimeball now I wrote that lol)

Glad everything is going so well. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I've got a job interview!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

:wohoo:

I didn't think it would be long :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Did I clear the thread. So many lurkers no chatting :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> afternoon everyone ....haven't really caught up as my laptop died again and the lurker its just too hard and its going to cost me silly money to have it repaired by acer so looking for an alternative instead....
> 
> Molly sorry to hear about whats happened that must be dreadful :(
> 
> Love the new siggy sarachka :)
> 
> He went home on Monday .............came back with me yesterday after id met his parents and two of his brothers :haha: they wanted to meet me properly seeing as hes practically living here :lol: I have a feeling he will be living here before christmas.....Usually I hate christmas...for once i'm actually looking forward to it!! My mum actually likes him so we're privileged in that respect as she hasn't liked any of my partners so far!! Shes so bloody picky about who i'm with and generally picks faults with EVERYONE! the only fault shes found with him is the fact hes 6ft5! Which I find hilarious because i'm only little :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well hugs and cuddles to all the turtle hatchlings.

Great news Ginge..I'm so happy that you're happy :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

jaynie must have talked u up addie! :hugs: the witch hasn't technically landed yet, but she will today, probably (hopefully) after work. my temp is dropped and feeling crampy today. it's funny fertility friend knows my cycle better than i do b/c i predicted tomorrow and they predicted today. According to them i ovulate around CD13 and have a 14 day LP so maybe i will listen to them this time :) unfortunately, once again O will be during the week if it falls on schedule. :dohh: 

Addie, what have u been up to lately? how have u been feeling?

Jaynie, we can be fraternal twins! :friends:


----------



## addie25

Ging that is awesome news!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

LISSY I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDD TO SEE YOU AND ESME IT TOTALLY SUCKS SINCE I MOVED AWAY :cry: I COULD HAVE PESTERED YOU FOR HOURS:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Hi girls! just got back in from uni and food shopping, done some cleaning and sorted more house stuff to take back to hexham on the weekend!:thumbup: just about to sit down and relax with some lunch and a bit of tv! Bliss!
> 
> I was crying last night cos my back hurts so much! i've been doing lots of house work, walking and swimming so i dont know if its my body saying slow down a bit! Or it might be cos im so short and maybe this belly and these boobies are getting to heavy for my short arse body!:haha:

Sorry you're in pain Cassie...unfortunately pregnancy is riddled with aches and pains as your whole body has to change and stretch and adjust to carry your little bundle. You may have overdone it but it's really easy to do this while your muscles and ligaments are all softening to allow the changes. Just take it easy m'love :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly, my heart goes out to you and your family. i am so sorry this happened. hoping with time everyone will find a bit of peace about it, especially her husband. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Hello jaynie and cassie :hi: what's new girls? I suspect this will be CD 1 for me. We are no longer twins Jaynie :( Another busy day (and probably night) at work ahead of me. its just as well, i need a distraction.
> 
> I think Addie has been busy doing things with her friends and fam as of late? that would be my guess anyway.
> 
> Well done on the job front Jaynie! :thumbup:

Newbs..did AF arrive?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Molly that is horrible how that happened. Sadly I can relate. When I was 6 my mom left me in the car with my brother and parked in the middle of the street by our house and got out to get the mail. Back then you did not need to hit the break to put the car into reverse. So, she got out and I got scared that I was left in a running car so I ran to the front seat and yelled for her to come back. She said she would be right back and to go sit down. I turned around and my elbow hit the reverse and the car started backing up. My mom ran and tried to jump in to stop it as my brother and I were backing up into someones house and she missed and then we felt a bump and that was her, she was run over by the front tire. No one blamed me because I didn't actually run her over I just hit the reverse by accident and she tried to jump in but it is still hard to forgive yourself even if it was an accident. Would not have happend if I didn't get out of my seat.
> 
> Your friends husband will have a hard time getting over this but he will eventually forgive himself.

Oh my addie...just goes to show how easily these things can happen.


----------



## addie25

Oh Newbie AF did not arrive yet. Well then you never know. I am still having hope till she comes.

I have not been feeling great but I think some of that is bc I do not get up and do things. SOOOO I have been going out with friends and family but still do not feel great. My head hurts every day :shrug: I am also keeping busy looking up bathrooms and such because we are remodeling our bathrooms upstairs. I am soooo excited. Not sure when we will start we are waiting for a contractor to call us back!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Haven't properly caught up an prob won't till later,but hope all is well and well done Jaynie on interview-that was fast work!
> Last night I tried the formula for Esme's last feed,she took 2oz and went straight off to sleep till morning.
> Happy baby,happy mummy....all is well in our world once again, however she has just woken up (for milk I suspect) and I have to go across the road to get Harri....that'll be fun, I'm lucky I live so close!! Ciao for now (<---I feel like a slimeball now I wrote that lol)

Hey slimeball :hi: (kidding :winkwink:)

I'm so pleased things are looking brighter and little Esme's settled down a bit :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Very true Kit. I get so angry when I see my friends leave their kids in a running car. It is just stupid and a risk not worth taking.


----------



## newbie_ttc

ooh! Remodeling is always fun. how cool! do u have any ideas on how u want it to look? i would love to see before and after pics. 

I *love* the fact that you are always so optimistic. unfortuntaly i'm 100% sure today is the day. stupid temp was only 97.3, #1 sign that the witch will be landing that day. if she doesn't, i will follow in bethany's footsteps and eat my hat! :haha:

Anyone one remember that? what was she wrong about? I cannot remember?? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

LOL well go buy a hat!!

I do not remember what she was wrong about??


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! just got back in from uni and food shopping, done some cleaning and sorted more house stuff to take back to hexham on the weekend!:thumbup: just about to sit down and relax with some lunch and a bit of tv! Bliss!
> 
> I was crying last night cos my back hurts so much! i've been doing lots of house work, walking and swimming so i dont know if its my body saying slow down a bit! Or it might be cos im so short and maybe this belly and these boobies are getting to heavy for my short arse body!:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're in pain Cassie...unfortunately pregnancy is riddled with aches and pains as your whole body has to change and stretch and adjust to carry your little bundle. You may have overdone it but it's really easy to do this while your muscles and ligaments are all softening to allow the changes. Just take it easy m'love :hugs:Click to expand...


thanks kit! :hugs: my mum looks at me as if "your moaning about back ache at 21 weeks!" :dohh:! my mum and nan always call me a drama queen :blush: but im not being dramatic! it weely weely hurts! also is it normal to want to meet her so sooon! i thought i would be anxious to meet her by end of third tri but i deffo could fast forward to feb right now! im just tooo excited!:happydance: hows Cara? What size does she wear in clothes now? is she 13 weeks old?:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

:hi: addie, clare and newbs! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Understandable you want to meet her now. Don't listen to them calling you a drama queen. Pregnancy is hard and even tho it is amazing it doesn't always feel that way.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> LOL well go buy a hat!!
> 
> I do not remember what she was wrong about??

I'm going to see if i can find it. Our thread needs a historian to keep up with stuff like that! :haha:


----------



## addie25

I can not wait till my scan tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Understandable you want to meet her now. Don't listen to them calling you a drama queen. Pregnancy is hard and even tho it is amazing it doesn't always feel that way.

Thanks addie! although i must admit i am dramatic! :haha: if i have the sniffles it means im dying! :blush: i feel sorry for dave when i go into labour! :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> ooh! Remodeling is always fun. how cool! do u have any ideas on how u want it to look? i would love to see before and after pics.
> 
> I *love* the fact that you are always so optimistic. unfortuntaly i'm 100% sure today is the day. stupid temp was only 97.3, #1 sign that the witch will be landing that day. if she doesn't, i will follow in bethany's footsteps and eat my hat! :haha:
> 
> Anyone one remember that? what was she wrong about? I cannot remember?? :shrug:

I remember because I was always giving her a hard time about her NMA! She said that you would never get a BFP without boob pain...then she got 2! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Any questions you think I should has my OBGYN tomorrow

So far this is what I have

1. How many twins have you delivered?
2. Are twin births usually c-section?
3. Am I monitored more closely with twins?
4. Who delivers me if you are not there?
5. Do I need to take more folic acid with twins
6. What week do you expect me to deliver?

Anything I should add??


----------



## addie25

Good memory Kit!! I got this BFP without boob pain. Now they hurt tho :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I can not wait till my scan tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! just got back in from uni and food shopping, done some cleaning and sorted more house stuff to take back to hexham on the weekend!:thumbup: just about to sit down and relax with some lunch and a bit of tv! Bliss!
> 
> I was crying last night cos my back hurts so much! i've been doing lots of house work, walking and swimming so i dont know if its my body saying slow down a bit! Or it might be cos im so short and maybe this belly and these boobies are getting to heavy for my short arse body!:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're in pain Cassie...unfortunately pregnancy is riddled with aches and pains as your whole body has to change and stretch and adjust to carry your little bundle. You may have overdone it but it's really easy to do this while your muscles and ligaments are all softening to allow the changes. Just take it easy m'love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks kit! :hugs: my mum looks at me as if "your moaning about back ache at 21 weeks!" :dohh:! my mum and nan always call me a drama queen :blush: but im not being dramatic! it weely weely hurts! also is it normal to want to meet her so sooon! i thought i would be anxious to meet her by end of third tri but i deffo could fast forward to feb right now! im just tooo excited!:happydance: hows Cara? What size does she wear in clothes now? is she 13 weeks old?:shrug:Click to expand...

I know, the aches and pains aren't pleasant and feel like they go on forever :wacko: Haha...oh you'll meet you're precious little one soon enough Cassie then you'll not really remember life before she came, so I say enjoy what's left of your life as you know it now, rest, be independent, do some stuff that just won't be possible when LO arrives and generally do your best to enjoy these next few months. Your life is about to change forever so have patience my lovely :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> ooh! Remodeling is always fun. how cool! do u have any ideas on how u want it to look? i would love to see before and after pics.
> 
> I *love* the fact that you are always so optimistic. unfortuntaly i'm 100% sure today is the day. stupid temp was only 97.3, #1 sign that the witch will be landing that day. if she doesn't, i will follow in bethany's footsteps and eat my hat! :haha:
> 
> Anyone one remember that? what was she wrong about? I cannot remember?? :shrug:
> 
> I remember because I was always giving her a hard time about her NMA! She said that you would never get a BFP without boob pain...then she got 2! :dohh:Click to expand...

Ah yes!!! THAT'S what it was!!! thanks kit! that was so funny. she posted pics of different hats saying what course each one was :munch:, and had her bike helmet for dessert!! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Any questions you think I should has my OBGYN tomorrow
> 
> So far this is what I have
> 
> 1. How many twins have you delivered?
> 2. Are twin births usually c-section?
> 3. Am I monitored more closely with twins?
> 4. Who delivers me if you are not there?
> 5. Do I need to take more folic acid with twins
> 6. What week do you expect me to deliver?
> 
> Anything I should add??

u may already know the answer to this, but i'd ask is a twin pregnancy considered high risk. if so u might have dr visits more frequently than every 4 wks :shrug: you've got a good list so far


----------



## addie25

Thanks Kit. My IVF doctor says I am not high risk. After 20 weeks they are supposed to see you twice a month. I shall see what this doctor says I will ask him if he thinks I am high risk.


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! just got back in from uni and food shopping, done some cleaning and sorted more house stuff to take back to hexham on the weekend!:thumbup: just about to sit down and relax with some lunch and a bit of tv! Bliss!
> 
> I was crying last night cos my back hurts so much! i've been doing lots of house work, walking and swimming so i dont know if its my body saying slow down a bit! Or it might be cos im so short and maybe this belly and these boobies are getting to heavy for my short arse body!:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're in pain Cassie...unfortunately pregnancy is riddled with aches and pains as your whole body has to change and stretch and adjust to carry your little bundle. You may have overdone it but it's really easy to do this while your muscles and ligaments are all softening to allow the changes. Just take it easy m'love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks kit! :hugs: my mum looks at me as if "your moaning about back ache at 21 weeks!" :dohh:! my mum and nan always call me a drama queen :blush: but im not being dramatic! it weely weely hurts! also is it normal to want to meet her so sooon! i thought i would be anxious to meet her by end of third tri but i deffo could fast forward to feb right now! im just tooo excited!:happydance: hows Cara? What size does she wear in clothes now? is she 13 weeks old?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, the aches and pains aren't pleasant and feel like they go on forever :wacko: Haha...oh you'll meet you'e precious little one soon enough Cassie then you'll not really remember life before she came, so I say enjoy what's left of your life as you know it now, rest, be independent, do some stuff that just won't be possible when LO arrives and generally do your best to enjoy these next few months. Your life is about to change forever so have patience my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...


YOU ARE SOOOOOO RIGHT! THANKS FOR THAT PEP TALK! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

*sigh* i just looked at a pic of MJ holding our godson and i got a little weepy :sad2: he's going to be a great dad to our bambinos one day :cry:


----------



## addie25

You will both be great parents!! You didn't test today did you?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Everyone around me is sick!! :argh: i wish i had a mask!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> You will both be great parents!! You didn't test today did you?

nope, no testing today. just pain relief and kotex on standby :thumbup: Oh! i get to have wine now! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Ok going to go for a bit. Be back soon :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Any questions you think I should has my OBGYN tomorrow
> 
> So far this is what I have
> 
> 1. How many twins have you delivered?
> 2. Are twin births usually c-section?
> 3. Am I monitored more closely with twins?
> 4. Who delivers me if you are not there?
> 5. Do I need to take more folic acid with twins
> 6. What week do you expect me to deliver?
> 
> Anything I should add??

I think I'd ask if there are any special things I should do/think about specific to being pregnant with twins. Also, I'd want to know the likely weights of the twins as this is something that would worry me so I'd like to be prepared I think.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> *sigh* i just looked at a pic of MJ holding our godson and i got a little weepy :sad2: he's going to be a great dad to our bambinos one day :cry:

:awww:

I cannot wait for the day you post pics of your pink line....it's going to be soon :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> You will both be great parents!! You didn't test today did you?
> 
> nope, no testing today. just pain relief and kotex on standby :thumbup: Oh! i get to have wine now! :happydance:Click to expand...

:drunk: :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Good question Kit I will ask that as well.


----------



## addie25

How is Cara doing today??


----------



## kit_cat

*NEWBIE DOOBIE DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*

Thank you, thank you, thank you :flower: I just opened a package that came this morning (I didn't open it sooner as my friend was here) and to my surprise, inside was a birthday gift. It's a beautiful little silver/pearlescent turtle necklace - just gorgeous :cloud9:

Newbs....I NUV it and I nuv you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> How is Cara doing today??

She's not too bad thanks addie...still a little out of sorts after her injections, but ok. She's having another little nap just now so I get some B&B time :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just lurking, on my bus home. Fab long walk in cold and sunshine this morning, then late lunch in a cafe with LO, then I had a mooch in town while she slept, and did a bit of shopping, and when LO woke up it was time to head home! Exhausticated but glowing from all the sun and cold air on my cheeks :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> *sigh* i just looked at a pic of MJ holding our godson and i got a little weepy :sad2: he's going to be a great dad to our bambinos one day :cry:

AWWWW it will happen one day! i was convinced it would never happen after the dctors tried to tell me and dave together are a no no and hey ho we have a banana!

Are you still crampy? Still no AF! i cant wait for the day you get that positive test! it will in due time! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh is going to have a spak at me though coz I left the house in a mess this morning thinking I'd be home before him but he's home early :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> *NEWBIE DOOBIE DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you :flower: I just opened a package that came this morning (I didn't open it sooner as my friend was here) and to my surprise, inside was a birthday gift. It's a beautiful little silver/pearlescent turtle necklace - just gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Newbs....I NUV it and I nuv you :hugs::kiss:

yay! that was fast! I thought it would take way longer!! glad u like it my dear. i have another turtle package to post today :mail: i wish i had tons of money so i could send more, and more often to everyone! I will get to each of you yet though :thumbup:

nuv u too kit :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Dh is going to have a spak at me though coz I left the house in a mess this morning thinking I'd be home before him but he's home early :blush:

Its ok your pregnant! :haha: Sounds like a lovely jubbly day!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Dh is going to have a spak at me though coz I left the house in a mess this morning thinking I'd be home before him but he's home early :blush:

Oops! He won't really bother will he? It will give his OCD purpose :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> How is Cara doing today??
> 
> She's not too bad thanks addie...still a little out of sorts after her injections, but ok. She's having another little nap just now so I get some B&B time :happydance:Click to expand...

Yea so glad u have BNB time with us :happydance: aww injections are the worst they always get tired after and arent themselves. She's a strong girl and will be good in the next day I bet :)


----------



## Essie

I got Munkie mail! thank you so much Bethany. The Lyra turtle is gorgeous, I love it. and the book looks perfect for a quick read during night time feeds :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Trin!! Cantaloupe Day!! :bunny: :bunny:

HOLY CRAP! I'M A CANTALOUPE!!!:shock:

https://www.instructables.com/image/F012Y1DFX557KHR/Cantaloupe-Monkey-Face.jpghttps://www.thewholegang.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/cantaloupe-fish.jpghttps://rlv.zcache.com/i_love_cantaloupe_tshirt-p235779494996939768trlf_400.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Howdy doody, glad you all seem to be slowly getting your gifts :hugs: Yes as I said before essie, a very light read!! I posted that the same time as Nate's, took ages to get to Norfolk!!

The boys were already home so it looked messy anyway on account of bodies and school bags around, so dh didn't notice anything :thumbup: And he'd bought me a present, a wild boar film for our Saturday night viewing :happydance: Poor man must be so bored with my other one, but knows I love my boar documentary, so he had to find some way of surviving the evening :haha: It's a film about boars in the mountains the new one, and is called, roughly translated, "Extreme Boars" :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Woooooohhhhoooooooooooo Congrats Trin!! I'm such a bad friend :blush: I didn't even celebrate the wrong fruit for you today. Hath thou forgiveness-ness in thine heart? :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Woooooohhhhoooooooooooo Congrats Trin!! I'm such a bad friend :blush: I didn't even celebrate the wrong fruit for you today. Hath thou forgiveness-ness in thine heart? :flower:

I hath much forgiveness-ness in my heart...especially considering my late celebration myself :blush::friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

Looooooove the avatar B :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wohooo i loved it when i reached the cantoloupe fruit :yipee: congrats xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Looooooove the avatar B :thumbup:

hee hee it's funny isn't it, Holly doing her Einstein face:haha: I took it when she was in the bath this evening


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having a lovely back massage here, by my new pad


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics from our day out. :happydance: That long track is where a running race is held each year and I have the female record for the race and DH has just informed me that they're shortening the distance and changing it to a town race so I get to keep the record forever now :dance: Each passing year since baby that I haven't been back to defend my record I worry it will be broken but I'm safe now!!
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 1









052.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1









031.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 1









019.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 89.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Howdy doody, glad you all seem to be slowly getting your gifts :hugs: Yes as I said before essie, a very light read!! I posted that the same time as Nate's, took ages to get to Norfolk!!:

I don't think they liked your 'e' in my postcode, as someone had written another E over the top! Maybe tis why it took so long to arrive?


----------



## kit_cat

Congrats on Tori the cantaloupe Trin!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Lovely cheeky pic of Holly :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Pics from our day out. :happydance: That long track is where a running race is held each year and I have the female record for the race and DH has just informed me that they're shortening the distance and changing it to a town race so I get to keep the record forever now :dance: Each passing year since baby that I haven't been back to defend my record I worry it will be broken but I'm safe now!!

Aww, lovely pics from a lovely day :thumbup:

So what was the record you held? Distance and time?


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all... finally caught up and yet I've forgotten all that I wanted to say. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello all... finally caught up and yet I've forgotten all that I wanted to say. :dohh:

Hi Molly :wave:

How are you and how is everything?


----------



## addie25

Trin yay on cantaloupe!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Time is flying by!!

B love the new pic Holly looks like she is having a ball in the tub. And love the pics from the day. You always have something fun and exciting for her to do :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Going to make a yummy chicken casserole tonight!! I am so in the mood to eat it but not cook it lol. If I do not cook it I don't get to eat it BOO. Ill have to get up and go to the store to get all the ingredients soon. I am soooooo lazy.


----------



## TrinityMom

I just ate soy-lin toast with avo and tomato and spring onion and parmessan :munch:

And now I'm going to have an apple with parmessan...my bestest


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Howdy doody, glad you all seem to be slowly getting your gifts :hugs: Yes as I said before essie, a very light read!! I posted that the same time as Nate's, took ages to get to Norfolk!!:
> 
> I don't think they liked your 'e' in my postcode, as someone had written another E over the top! Maybe tis why it took so long to arrive?Click to expand...

Oh I must have written the e in French by a mistake :fool: What's wrong with my e? :sulk: Well at least it got there, I'll watch my e's in future:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Just dried my hair and it is HORSE HAIR!! Does anyone know what I could use to make it normal silky hair again?? My hair has gotten gross and I know it must be the hormones (convincing me I have at least one girl in there to be stealing my hair beauty!! thats ok she can have it) BUTT anything I can do to make it look normal. It just looks like I do not take care of it.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Just dried my hair and it is HORSE HAIR!! Does anyone know what I could use to make it normal silky hair again?? My hair has gotten gross and I know it must be the hormones (convincing me I have at least one girl in there to be stealing my hair beauty!! thats ok she can have it) BUTT anything I can do to make it look normal. It just looks like I do not take care of it.

I'm sure it's not that bad addie but maybe you could just try using LOADS of rich conditioner which you could leave on for half an hour before rinsing out?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit- currently on tip toes and egg shells with Leo's reflux.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Just dried my hair and it is HORSE HAIR!! Does anyone know what I could use to make it normal silky hair again?? My hair has gotten gross and I know it must be the hormones (convincing me I have at least one girl in there to be stealing my hair beauty!! thats ok she can have it) BUTT anything I can do to make it look normal. It just looks like I do not take care of it.
> 
> I'm sure it's not that bad addie but maybe you could just try using LOADS of rich conditioner which you could leave on for half an hour before rinsing out?Click to expand...

Oh it's bad it's like I am the child of Mr.Ed!!:haha: I will try the conditioner for a half an hour and see what happens.

You ever see the movie baby mama where the lady hires someone to have her baby and she goes to the store to buy baby books and the lady says "you must be having a girl your hair is so dry" LOL but she wasn't pregnant. 2 funny. I think I will watch that later.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, you can do a hot oil treatment....Ooo, I want to do that now. :haha:


----------



## addie25

GOOD IDEA. Do you think anything will work if it is hormones doing this??


----------



## Mollykins

Addie- I would think so. Could not hurt to try eh?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pics from our day out. :happydance: That long track is where a running race is held each year and I have the female record for the race and DH has just informed me that they're shortening the distance and changing it to a town race so I get to keep the record forever now :dance: Each passing year since baby that I haven't been back to defend my record I worry it will be broken but I'm safe now!!
> 
> Aww, lovely pics from a lovely day :thumbup:
> 
> So what was the record you held? Distance and time?Click to expand...

The race was a funny distance, 13.something kilometres and started at the Chateau and went along that track and then into the forest, not too hilly but a couple of hills nonetheless, and my time was 48 or 9 mins or so I believe, but I'd have to check the race statistics to be sure, I muddle up lots of my times now they're becoming distant memories what with bubba number 2 on the way!! But after 25yrs of this race they're changing it to a standardised 10k road race, which is a shame because it's quite a legendary race round here and thousands ran it and enjoyed it :nope: Least I get to keep my record though:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi nuvers!

I want I know how jaynie's interview went!! Unfortunately, my northern nuver, I'm really not sure you will be entitled to anything. You and Adam are in a very similar situation to OH and Me. I enquired about working tax credit but got told I couldn't have it. He's not entitled to JSA since moving in and so I just have to support him. Sucks, esp when I see all the lazy so and sos at work. 

Taking of delightful customers, I had such a TOOL in today. He straight up tells me that he's not looking for work at the moment and has turned down two jobs this week. Uhhh well I cant pay you then can I?! He really started laying into me sayin he's entitled to his JSA. Believe it or not mate, the clue's in the name JOB SEEKER'S allowance. As in ... You have to be Job seeking. After arguing with me for 10 mins, and my line manager for another 10 he STILL didn't understand that he had made himself inelligable for his money. Ppl like that I just find funny. What's not to understand?!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly's I want a brisk cobwebby walk with you! This time next year I'll hop on the Eurostar for the day!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have horse hair with this pregnancy too addie!!!!!!! With Holly I had gorgeous thick glossy silky hair!! (Though that all fell out 4 months after Holly was born :wacko:) Tell me if the hot oil works :thumbup:- I just put a knob of my expensive Loreal hair mask and leave it for ages and that sort of helps, but it gets greasy quickly then :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

My apple and cheese was just SO delish :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all ! 
Hope you all had a fabbo day !! Lovely pics of mini monkey as always 

Happy fruit days everyone 

Do u know .... As I am sad and not working at the mo I stood in boots todaycomparing aptamil milk and cow and gate ... They are exactly the same and made by the same company ! How naughty is that !! I am giving hipp milk a go


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly's I want a brisk cobwebby walk with you! This time next year I'll hop on the Eurostar for the day!

It was so nice:cloud9: I feel like I've been on a skiing trip or something, all glowy and oxygenated. A day spent totally outdoors amongst trees and grass in chilly air is a fine thing :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi all !
> Hope you all had a fabbo day !! Lovely pics of mini monkey as always
> 
> Happy fruit days everyone
> 
> Do u know .... As I am sad and not working at the mo I stood in boots todaycomparing aptamil milk and cow and gate ... They are exactly the same and made by the same company ! How naughty is that !! I am giving hipp milk a go

Is that milk from hippos?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> My apple and cheese was just SO delish :cloud9:

Ooo I fancy an apple now. We have pears and clementines only though:shrug:

I had naughty bread crumbed dinner. Might accidentally forget to do my bloods tonight:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just did the boys bloods for fun. My dss the younger had 110, dss the elder 146 (he'd had a chocolate dessert that the younger didn't have) but this was not 2 hrs later so the elder's readings are ok, just the post meal spike.


----------



## Crunchie

Do u not get hippo milk in france ? How very boring


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I saw that from the lurker in the bus, about Jaynie's interview!! Bet she gets the job :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Do u not get hippo milk in france ? How very boring

Horse milk and frog milk are the popular choices here :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Do u not get hippo milk in france ? How very boring
> 
> Horse milk and frog milk are the popular choices here :thumbup:Click to expand...

I bet frog milk plays havoc with the blood sugar :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet wild boar milk is good. Put that on your cereal in the morning and you'd be set up for the day. Why do we drink mainly cow and goat milk, is it the ease of their udder system? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly & co you drink buffalo milk over there no?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Do u not get hippo milk in france ? How very boring
> 
> Horse milk and frog milk are the popular choices here :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet frog milk plays havoc with the blood sugar :haha:Click to expand...

It's not too bad actually because even a heavily lactating frog provides very little, even if you milk it dry, and their little teats are very hard to find and it's easy to accidentally kill the frog in the process by squeezing it too hard, so you can never easily over indulge on frog's milk. We have a herd of dairy frogs in our garden but use their milk mainly for tea and coffee, since just a splash is needed.:thumbup:


----------



## poas

B you just made me laugh out loud!! I just caught up and............Esme wants a pre dinner snack-an aperitif if you will!
So I bid you all a good night/day and pleasant dreams/activities!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly & co you drink buffalo milk over there no?

Good grief! Buffalo milk? :haha: I should say not. :rofl: Grocery stores generally only sell cow milk...


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles

Chat tomorrow. Tis my mom's birthday tomorrow :happydance:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Pics from our day out. :happydance: That long track is where a running race is held each year and I have the female record for the race and DH has just informed me that they're shortening the distance and changing it to a town race so I get to keep the record forever now :dance: Each passing year since baby that I haven't been back to defend my record I worry it will be broken but I'm safe now!!
> 
> Aww, lovely pics from a lovely day :thumbup:
> 
> So what was the record you held? Distance and time?Click to expand...
> 
> The race was a funny distance, 13.something kilometres and started at the Chateau and went along that track and then into the forest, not too hilly but a couple of hills nonetheless, and my time was 48 or 9 mins or so I believe, but I'd have to check the race statistics to be sure, I muddle up lots of my times now they're becoming distant memories what with bubba number 2 on the way!! But after 25yrs of this race they're changing it to a standardised 10k road race, which is a shame because it's quite a legendary race round here and thousands ran it and enjoyed it :nope: Least I get to keep my record though:haha:Click to expand...

Whoah! That's a fab time over a great distance - I'm so not worthy *kneels before the running goddess*


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I have horse hair with this pregnancy too addie!!!!!!! With Holly I had gorgeous thick glossy silky hair!! (Though that all fell out 4 months after Holly was born :wacko:) Tell me if the hot oil works :thumbup:- I just put a knob of my expensive Loreal hair mask and leave it for ages and that sort of helps, but it gets greasy quickly then :dohh:

I got this new shampoo I will try tomorrow and see what happens.

You guys are 2 funny!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Do u not get hippo milk in france ? How very boring

:shock:

How does one milk a hippo??


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly & co you drink buffalo milk over there no?
> 
> Good grief! Buffalo milk? :haha: I should say not. :rofl: Grocery stores generally only sell cow milk...Click to expand...

B, don't be silly...Molly's from Alaska...they drink Moose milk :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Lyra sucked her fist so vigourously that her fingers disappeared into her throat and made her Vom a full feed :dohh: she'll do anything for an extra bath, my little waterbaby :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Good night turtles
> 
> Chat tomorrow. Tis my mom's birthday tomorrow :happydance:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Goodnight Trin and Happy birthday Trin's mummy :cake:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra sucked her fist so vigourously that her fingers disappeared into her throat and made her Vom a full feed :dohh: she'll do anything for an extra bath, my little waterbaby :awww:

Oh my word! Cara sucks her hand a lot..we can hear her slurping away in the night over the monitor and she often makes herself gag but so far she hasn't made herself vom much.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly & co you drink buffalo milk over there no?
> 
> Good grief! Buffalo milk? :haha: I should say not. :rofl: Grocery stores generally only sell cow milk...Click to expand...
> 
> B, don't be silly...Molly's from Alaska...they drink Moose milk :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ho Ho! Funny girl! ...we do eat moose though... :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra sucked her fist so vigourously that her fingers disappeared into her throat and made her Vom a full feed :dohh: she'll do anything for an extra bath, my little waterbaby :awww:
> 
> Oh my word! Cara sucks her hand a lot..we can hear her slurping away in the night over the monitor and she often makes herself gag but so far she hasn't made herself vom much.Click to expand...

I was putting the dog to bed and DH called to me "Lyras just been full feed sick...but it was her own fault". She looked ever so pleased with herself, full of smiles and giggles.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra sucked her fist so vigourously that her fingers disappeared into her throat and made her Vom a full feed :dohh: she'll do anything for an extra bath, my little waterbaby :awww:
> 
> Oh my word! Cara sucks her hand a lot..we can hear her slurping away in the night over the monitor and she often makes herself gag but so far she hasn't made herself vom much.Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting the dog to bed and DH called to me "Lyras just been full feed sick...but it was her own fault". She looked ever so pleased with herself, full of smiles and giggles.Click to expand...

:haha:

Silly baby!


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra sucked her fist so vigourously that her fingers disappeared into her throat and made her Vom a full feed :dohh: she'll do anything for an extra bath, my little waterbaby :awww:
> 
> Oh my word! Cara sucks her hand a lot..we can hear her slurping away in the night over the monitor and she often makes herself gag but so far she hasn't made herself vom much.Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting the dog to bed and DH called to me "Lyras just been full feed sick...but it was her own fault". She looked ever so pleased with herself, full of smiles and giggles.Click to expand...

:haha: little imp :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Woooooohhhhoooooooooooo Congrats Trin!! I'm such a bad friend :blush: I didn't even celebrate the wrong fruit for you today. Hath thou forgiveness-ness in thine heart? :flower:
> 
> I hath much forgiveness-ness in my heart...especially considering my late celebration myself :blush::friends:Click to expand...

:blush: :blush: et pour moi? I hath no excuse except ones hasty job interview :flower:HAPPY CANTELOUPE DAY.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aw little cheeky Lyra is so happy to stay up later and have another bath :awww: Night dudes :hugs: Sugar plum fairy's off to beddy byes :sleep:

Blood was 97 after naughty food :yipee:

Sleep well everyone xxxxxx


----------



## addie25

YAY B glad numbers were good!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Aw little cheeky Lyra is so happy to stay up later and have another bath :awww: Night dudes :hugs: Sugar plum fairy's off to beddy byes :sleep:
> 
> Blood was 97 after naughty food :yipee:
> 
> Sleep well everyone xxxxxx

Excellent!

night B! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

..and it's guten abend from me too.

Catch you all tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Knackered. In bed and Alice is snuggled up on my legs so I can't "assume my sleeping position"


----------



## firstbaby25

Night girls! Looks like i've come on at the wrong time :blush: but I wanted to catch up! 

The interview was ok. He said lots of positive things and the only negative vibe I got was surrounding my driving. It's in the middle of nowhere and there is a lot of driving to the post office and the shop for provisions and things! So I told them that it wouldn't be long until I passed my test. :haha:. He said I was confident and he was pleased that I came in at such short notice :smug: so fingers crossed I get it. 

I also really really really want Stone Roses tickets and we have hatched a plan to get loads of people buying them by both the phone and the internet! So really really pray for me! Although it wil be a massive inconvenience if i am preggers :( I hate future plans vs TTC!


----------



## Sarachka

Book them jay! Invoke sod's law. If glee comes back next year I'm going to really want to go despite hopefully breast feeding. I dunno how I'll work it out.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Book them jay! Invoke sod's law. If glee comes back next year I'm going to really want to go despite hopefully breast feeding. I dunno how I'll work it out.

I definitely am - and depending on how/if a pregnancy was going I might still go! Just stand near the back and pay afterwards you know. Some things in life are worth it.


----------



## LunaLady

Hello nuvers!!

I got turtle mail today!! Our very own dear sweet Hayley sent such lovely things for me and Rhyko!! :dance:

I will get pictures taken tomorrow in the daylight. I've got lots of pictures to share!


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I am sorry you are dealing with the reflux, too. I was able to find the Nat phos tissue salts at Super Supplements, do you have one of those near you? In the last day or so we've been keeping Rhyko upright all the time except for diaper changes, and that seems to help. I bought a Moby wrap so I can just attach him to me and do things. And he has been sleeping either on me or swaddled in his bouncer (the angle is good).

I hope Leo and Rhyko outgrow this quickly! It really is no fun seeing my baby in pain :(


----------



## addie25

Can't wait to see the pictures Luna!!

I do not know what is wrong with me but I keep burning things when I cook. I am a good cook but the past few days nothing is coming out correctly. I just made homemade mac and cheese for tonight. Can't really mess that up :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I got Crunchie/Lauren mail! Thank you so much! It will definitely fit! :happydance: I really needed a pick me up in the PMA department. What with death, reflux, and now car insurance $#*! going on... you are great, thank you so much...again. :hugs:

Luna, yes, Leo spends much of his time on an incline. Also learned to change his nappy BEFORE a feed. Ugh... Leo vommed an entire feed today... projectile vom covering a 4 foot distance. :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

So quiet this morning!!

*I has a plum!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTnSFdnbX4TMBcaMCp9ORfcwEWVBvQ-kpnrdQuepiggyYAKWvaL3w

day Sarachka


----------



## new mummy2010

hey turts i was awol yesterday due to a crazed day of screamy screamy town twice and friends for lunch a spin class and a disaster for tea!!!!!!!!

hope your all well have i missed much of excitement i cant poss catch up from 5557 

addie scan day woohooooooo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't you just love those hilarious wrong chinese menu translations? I had pages of them once that I sent to my mum. There's a French restaurant near me and on the menu in the window there's an English translation and one of the dishes is 'half fresh lobster'- probably best to avoid that dish especially when pregnant :sick: 

Anyway, morning all, I slept 10 hours in one fell swoop. A newborn baby is going to disrupt my sleep pattern. Maybe I'll need a nanny, for the nights at least :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow what turtle mail action at the mo!! We'll have to set up our own delivery company, Turtle Mail Express (TME) with green vans and planes that whizz around the world. And you just call them up and they collect that day, and we need only write "Luna" or "Trin" etc on the packages and it will go to the right place since it's just us :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*JAYNIE!!!* The Stone Roses are the band that occupied my entire teenage and young adult life!! My friend sent me a text on my birthday saying they've reformed in my honour and would I like to go to see them with her!! I'm not sure as a pregnant 36yr old I'll look as cool as I did whan I saw them as a student (3 times I saw them, and got a back stage invite one time so chatted to them all :smug: I was about 19 though at the time, it was at Exeter when I was at Uni there) but I'm tempted! Plus there'll be lots of oldies there, probably bump into my ex-ex if I do go :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Reni gave me the drumsticks he'd used for that Exeter show!! Just remembered that. I've nooooo idea where they are now though :dohh: Shame because I could've got some money for them on E-bay I reckon!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> *JAYNIE!!!* The Stone Roses are the band that occupied my entire teenage and young adult life!! My friend sent me a text on my birthday saying they've reformed in my honour and would I like to go to see them with her!! I'm not sure as a pregnant 36yr old I'll look as cool as I did whan I saw them as a student (3 times I saw them, and got a back stage invite one time so chatted to them all :smug: I was about 19 though at the time, it was at Exeter when I was at Uni there) but I'm tempted! Plus there'll be lots of oldies there, probably bump into my ex-ex if I do go :haha:

And me well you might bump in to me! But I don't think that everyone that wants a ticket will get one though :nope: very unfair! Because they had already 'disbanded' when I was old enough to go and see them :sulk: I SOSOSOSOSO want tickets! :hugs: wish me luck :) 

I am surprised that we all like them I knew I nuved you girls :hugs: Kit and Trin like them too. They commented on my status! You have them for your bike riding? I wanna be adored and all that. And you were asking the other day for music...


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> And Reni gave me the drumsticks he'd used for that Exeter show!! Just remembered that. I've nooooo idea where they are now though :dohh: Shame because I could've got some money for them on E-bay I reckon!

Now you're just showing off :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*TRIN!*

I forgot to reply about my biscuits- I did just make them up but it's easy to play by ear as far as the consistency goes :thumbup: And you can throw in randomly either according to taste or to glycemic index (I put less of the higher ones and more of the lower, obviously)


sesame seeds
grated/powdered coconut
sunflower seeds
powdered almond
ground oats (this has the highest GI of 45 per 100g, so I used a bit less, but it bulks them up well, and to be honest 20g spread out over 10 or so biscuits makes for a pretty low GI per biscuit)
egg (to bind them and add some substance)
butter
artificial liquid sweetener (a cooking one)

(but if you weren't fussed about eating sugar then honey or brown sugar would marry well with the grains)

Then form little biscuits and pop them in the oven until golden. They smell gooooood cooking :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

5 minutes....:arghh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *JAYNIE!!!* The Stone Roses are the band that occupied my entire teenage and young adult life!! My friend sent me a text on my birthday saying they've reformed in my honour and would I like to go to see them with her!! I'm not sure as a pregnant 36yr old I'll look as cool as I did whan I saw them as a student (3 times I saw them, and got a back stage invite one time so chatted to them all :smug: I was about 19 though at the time, it was at Exeter when I was at Uni there) but I'm tempted! Plus there'll be lots of oldies there, probably bump into my ex-ex if I do go :haha:
> 
> And me well you might bump in to me! But I don't think that everyone that wants a ticket will get one though :nope: very unfair! Because they had already 'disbanded' when I was old enough to go and see them :sulk: I SOSOSOSOSO want tickets! :hugs: wish me luck :)
> 
> I am surprised that we all like them I knew I nuved you girls :hugs: Kit and Trin like them too. They commented on my status! You have them for your bike riding? I wanna be adored and all that. And you were asking the other day for music...Click to expand...

I have every album, every single, every EP, every bootleg ever from the Stone Roses! I was obsssssssessed!! I've had to buy their original album about 20 times for sheer wearing out of them! I used to go to Greenwich market and buy weird versions of songs there. I first heared them on a cassette tape (imagine:haha:) from my brother's friend (5 years older than me) who was at Manchester Uni, it was a homemade compilation and I fell head over heels in love when I heard Mersey Paradise and Sally Cinnamon, and that tape got listened to death by my bestfriend and I. It had The Beloved and James and The Happy Mondays and Inspiral Carpets and other indie stuff, and from that day we became Indie Girls, and will always be so at heart even though we're mums with normal hair cuts now:haha: We went on the train together when we were 14 to Exeter to see James play, then a week later the Royal Albert Hall to see the Charlatans, and that was it, we were in love with all boys indie and just lived for Indie music and went to concerts all over the place. I then moved to Paris at 15/16 and most weekends there was an Indie band playing at La Cigalle near Montmarte, including my first Stone Roses concert (which my bestfriend came over to see with me) We saw everyone at La Cigalle I think! Oh those were the days:cloud9:


----------



## emandi

Good morning my lovely turtles :flower:.
Hope you all are having or going to have very pleasant day day. 
It's Friday and I'm off work :happydance:
Only dentist to go to.

I need a little advice please. Last few days I developed nasty haemorrhoids and they huuuuuuurt :cry:. Of course that is on top of thrush I've been having on and off for some time. Pregnancy .... :dohh::dohh::dohh:.
Does any of you know what I can use for my piles?
I read which hazel cream can help ...


----------



## HollyMonkey

They're doing a world tour so they may drop by Paris to see me again :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy Friday turtles!!!!!

It's my mommy's birthday today :happydance: We're only going out for lunch tomorrow.

I got her this:
https://www.soil.co.za/Img_Upload_Products/6902_10103144058.JPGhttps://www.soil.co.za/Img_Upload_Products/6902_10103165647.JPG

They're both bath salts but they are HEAVENLY :cloud9: And she only really likes salts, especially in summer. And I got her some organic olives stuffed with garlic :munch:

I feel a bit of a schmuck getting her stuff from the shop at work but I don't have money and this way it goes on my staff account

Work DH has a date tonight with a gooooooooooooooooooorgeous guy. He's a hairdresser (how cliched) and very groomed but really just gorgeous and seems really sweet, a bit insecure but so is work DH so they are well suited. Everything crossed that it works out for him


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly has a Stone Roses Waterfall Tshirt my bestfriend sent her :awww: 5 degrees here :cold:

I'm not sure Emandi, I just pop along to the chemist and ask for pregnancy friendly remedies in such situations as yours, they always come up with the goods :shrug: 

I'm going to go and do something soon. I am being a BnB bum so far today


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorgeous gifts Trin :cloud9: Happy Birthday to Mummy Trin!! :cake:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> 5 minutes....:arghh:

?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Book them jay! Invoke sod's law. If glee comes back next year I'm going to really want to go despite hopefully breast feeding. I dunno how I'll work it out.

Smashing Pumpkins did their last ever concert together 2 weeks after Ch'ien was born but I pumped and donned my corset and was there dancing away and I loved it. ..except the crying when I left Ch'ien with my mom for the first time :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's bored with her funny game she's been playing with a boat and furry dolphins, so I'm off to do some colouring with her. Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Good morning my lovely turtles :flower:.
> Hope you all are having or going to have very pleasant day day.
> It's Friday and I'm off work :happydance:
> Only dentist to go to.
> 
> I need a little advice please. Last few days I developed nasty haemorrhoids and they huuuuuuurt :cry:. Of course that is on top of thrush I've been having on and off for some time. Pregnancy .... :dohh::dohh::dohh:.
> Does any of you know what I can use for my piles?
> I read which hazel cream can help ...

Yes, witch hazel is very good. I'm sure Holland and Barrett will have a cream, or Neal's Yard. If you can get with other homoeopathic remedies in it for haemorrhoids then even better. We have a great one here, but that doesn't help you much

Try taking a strong probiotic for thrush :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Good morning my lovely turtles :flower:.
> Hope you all are having or going to have very pleasant day day.
> It's Friday and I'm off work :happydance:
> Only dentist to go to.
> 
> I need a little advice please. Last few days I developed nasty haemorrhoids and they huuuuuuurt :cry:. Of course that is on top of thrush I've been having on and off for some time. Pregnancy .... :dohh::dohh::dohh:.
> Does any of you know what I can use for my piles?
> I read which hazel cream can help ...
> 
> Yes, witch hazel is very good. I'm sure Holland and Barrett will have a cream, or Neal's Yard. If you can get with other homoeopathic remedies in it for haemorrhoids then even better. We have a great one here, but that doesn't help you much
> 
> Try taking a strong probiotic for thrush :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you Trin :hugs:. Going to holland&barret today so will get some, thanks.
About thrush-I've been eating lots of probiotic yoghurts because of that, but will get some capsules as well. Also using Canesten cream (clotrimazole). Sooooo fed up with it all :wacko:.

Trin hope all is good with you and your pink bump :winkwink:.
Lovely profile picture.

Bethany love your picture of cheeky Holly too. :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG A customer just gave me a hug and a kiss! She's Portuguese and I think that's quite normal for them. But she'd just had her scan yesterday and found out her 5th baby had died :-(. So I was extra nice to her and I think she just felt that I understood her. Still, a bit awkward!


----------



## new mummy2010

molly hugs for your awful sad news the other day xxx

just done a speed read catch up

congrats on the plum sezi and the canteloupe trin!!

emandi you do sound like your in the wars big hugs 

luna the nat phos worked pretty quick for nate i found some that are combined nat phos & mat phos they are great they will do the trick im sure !!! I hope Rhyko fits in the bits i sent over ?

hope you all have great fridays im off to tidy round and clean the bathroom the joy !! (NOT)


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


i poorly :( :(

i had flu/swine flu jab and have woke up feeling really ill :(


----------



## cassie04

MORNING!!!!!:kiss:

sezi- we had a portugeuse neighbour and she was always a bit full on but i just think there really friendly! she would always hug me when i seen her! AS IF YOUR A PLUM!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

and as for you trin-a-lin wooooohooo for the cantaloupe :thumbup: i liked this stage!the idea of a small melon feels HUGE!

Emandi- i have been the exact same! i was constipated for ages and i dont know if that built up the haemorrhoids but i totally sympathise cos they really do hurt! I always used vagisil when i have had thrush and its been AMAZING! it gets rid of the itching and burning sensation in a couple of days! :thumbup: apart from the fun things pregnancy causes! i hope your feeling good! :hugs:

Hi everbody else!:hi: i think i will start my day with a hot bubble bath before i start packing for hexham! 

have a lovely day everybody! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love morning baths Cassie. Thought just crossed my mind that it should be called Turtle International Mail Express so it's anachronim is TIME

Knitting and Holly brushing my hair, jealous anyone?:haha:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> I love morning baths Cassie. Thought just crossed my mind that it should be called Turtle International Mail Express so it's anachronim is TIME
> 
> Knitting and Holly brushing my hair, jealous anyone?:haha:

very jealous! although when i was a little girl i used to brush my mums hair and then one day i got it in such a tat the brush got tangled and my mum got really angry with me and had to cut the brush out of her hair! she was crying nd everything :nope: CHECK FOR TANGLES B! although im sure holly wouldnt be as much of a tinker as me! :haha: I think i was just trying to create an expressive hair style!


----------



## kit_cat

Goodly morns all :wave:

I think I mentioned already that my mum is coming today and staying till Monday :happydance: Also, my stepdad is joining us tomorrow but has to go back to work in Belgium on Sunday but he'll at least get to see my mum's adventure! I don't know if I explained that the main reason for this visit from my mum is for her to take advantage of a birthday present my sis and I got her last year. It's a helicopter trip over London which leaves from Essex :happydance: I cannot wait to see her face afterwards..it's going to be amazing I bet. I just hope the visibility is good :thumbup: She doing this on Sunday.

Anyway..I'm off to the shops with Cara to get some supplies. Happy Fridays all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I got Crunchie/Lauren mail! Thank you so much! It will definitely fit! :happydance: I really needed a pick me up in the PMA department. What with death, reflux, and now car insurance $#*! going on... you are great, thank you so much...again. :hugs:
> 
> Luna, yes, Leo spends much of his time on an incline. Also learned to change his nappy BEFORE a feed. Ugh... Leo vommed an entire feed today... projectile vom covering a 4 foot distance. :nope:

What's up with the car insurance Molly? Did I miss something?


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Goodly morns all :wave:
> 
> I think I mentioned already that my mum is coming today and staying till Monday :happydance: Also, my stepdad is joining us tomorrow but has to go back to work in Belgium on Sunday but he'll at least get to see my mum's adventure! I don't know if I explained that the main reason for this visit from my mum is for her to take advantage of a birthday present my sis and I got her last year. It's a helicopter trip over London which leaves from Essex :happydance: I cannot wait to see her face afterwards..it's going to be amazing I bet. I just hope the visibility is good :thumbup: She doing this on Sunday.
> 
> Anyway..I'm off to the shops with Cara to get some supplies. Happy Fridays all :hugs:

awwww WOW! kit how exciting! And what a wicked present to get your mum! I bet your extremely excited to have her over and spend some time with her and cara! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Good morning my lovely turtles :flower:.
> Hope you all are having or going to have very pleasant day day.
> It's Friday and I'm off work :happydance:
> Only dentist to go to.
> 
> I need a little advice please. Last few days I developed nasty haemorrhoids and they huuuuuuurt :cry:. Of course that is on top of thrush I've been having on and off for some time. Pregnancy .... :dohh::dohh::dohh:.
> Does any of you know what I can use for my piles?
> I read which hazel cream can help ...

Oh poor you :nope: I luckily didn't suffer at all with piles through my whole pregnancy but oh my did I make up for that once Cara was here...'twas all the pushing I'm sure. Anyway, the point is I used germoloids which were nothing less than miraculous at taking the pain away and really helped. The thing is, I'm not sure if they're pregnancy friendly or not :shrug:

Canesten once is apparently the most effective treatment for thrush too :thumbup:

Hope you feel better and get some relief soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OMG A customer just gave me a hug and a kiss! She's Portuguese and I think that's quite normal for them. But she'd just had her scan yesterday and found out her 5th baby had died :-(. So I was extra nice to her and I think she just felt that I understood her. Still, a bit awkward!

:haha:

This epitomises the reservedness of us Brits eh? Really, it was a lovely human thing to do but we're always taken aback by public displays like this from people we don't know intimately. Should we be? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> molly hugs for your awful sad news the other day xxx
> 
> just done a speed read catch up
> 
> congrats on the plum sezi and the canteloupe trin!!
> 
> emandi you do sound like your in the wars big hugs
> 
> luna the nat phos worked pretty quick for nate i found some that are combined nat phos & mat phos they are great they will do the trick im sure !!! I hope Rhyko fits in the bits i sent over ?
> 
> hope you all have great fridays im off to tidy round and clean the bathroom the joy !! (NOT)

Hiya Hayley...enjoy your cleaning. I actually do enjoy some housework now because i don't get to do it so often anymore! Never thought I'd ever say that!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi:
> 
> 
> i poorly :( :(
> 
> i had flu/swine flu jab and have woke up feeling really ill :(

Oh no, poor Clare. It shouldn't last but maybe give the docs a ring anyway.
:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I love morning baths Cassie. Thought just crossed my mind that it should be called Turtle International Mail Express so it's anachronim is TIME
> 
> Knitting and Holly brushing my hair, jealous anyone?:haha:

LOVE that acronym...wish we could actually have that! Any of us secretly billionaires?? Come on...own up now :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Goodly morns all :wave:
> 
> I think I mentioned already that my mum is coming today and staying till Monday :happydance: Also, my stepdad is joining us tomorrow but has to go back to work in Belgium on Sunday but he'll at least get to see my mum's adventure! I don't know if I explained that the main reason for this visit from my mum is for her to take advantage of a birthday present my sis and I got her last year. It's a helicopter trip over London which leaves from Essex :happydance: I cannot wait to see her face afterwards..it's going to be amazing I bet. I just hope the visibility is good :thumbup: She doing this on Sunday.
> 
> Anyway..I'm off to the shops with Cara to get some supplies. Happy Fridays all :hugs:
> 
> awwww WOW! kit how exciting! And what a wicked present to get your mum! I bet your extremely excited to have her over and spend some time with her and cara! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes, really looking forward to her visit as always :thumbup: She's had a rough year with the paralysis and all and is still recovering so being able to do the helicopter trip is another step forwards for her...CAN'T WAIT!!!!! :happydance:

Enjoy your bubbly bath :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just put my nommos on to cook for lunch- courgette and leek soup for starters and then aubergine and red pepper and garlic and bacon and mixed feculent medley with grated cheese on top browned off in the oven for main course. Cheese for dessert coz we're all out of natural yoghurt and fromage blanc :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

rant!


i just want to be left alone now.family is coming to bug me all the time and they stay over night.im tired im fed up and not feeling to good.i dont want people over all happy and cheerful CONSTANTLY talking about the baby blah blah blah noone cares how i feel!
when they come over they insist on going out doing stuff i havent the energy i just want my husband and cuddles on the sofa.am i being a meanie?:(


----------



## TrinityMom

For those with girls:

In the September 2008, FDA Closing Statement on Gardasil it was noted that 73.3% of girls in the clinical trials developed new medical conditions post vaccination. 17 girls died during the clinical trials.
September 2008 FDA Closing Statement on Gardasil 
https://holyhormones.com/wp content/uploads/downloads/2010/11/gardasil091108.pdf

https://sanevax.org/14-year-old-cal...cination-family-finds-adolescent-dead-in-bed/


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG A customer just gave me a hug and a kiss! She's Portuguese and I think that's quite normal for them. But she'd just had her scan yesterday and found out her 5th baby had died :-(. So I was extra nice to her and I think she just felt that I understood her. Still, a bit awkward!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> This epitomises the reservedness of us Brits eh? Really, it was a lovely human thing to do but we're always taken aback by public displays like this from people we don't know intimately. Should we be? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm glad you said it Kit because I was thinking that :haha: My patients will often hug me after a consult - especially if it has been an emotional session, and I have been hugged by random strangers and god-blessed by random people...we're a huggy bunch :shrug::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been talking to my mum on the phone to see how my sister got on with her fasting blood test and my mum's a bit worried and confused because her fasting blood sugar was waaaaaaay high, something like 500 (28 in mmol) and they told her it's severe type 1 diabetes and have given her an appointment for the 7th November to sort out her diet and insulin :saywhat: The hospital kept me in because mine were 140 (7.8 in mmol) AFTER EATING, not fasting, and within the day I'd had an electrocardiogram, seen about 20 consultants and dieticians and went home with a complete diet and exercise plan adapted to my tastes and situation, and a set of follow up appointments to keep an eye on things, and that was without even needing insulin.:shrug: How can they see my sis so late? Her levels are DANGEROUSLY high, she shouldn't be driving or anything, they're diabetic coma high, and she keeps saying to my mum that it's ok to drink coke:dohh: My poor mum is very frustrated with the hospital and with my sis :nope: Crunch I did ask the other day about how it went with your brother but I think you missed my post, he's type 1 no?


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> rant!
> 
> 
> i just want to be left alone now.family is coming to bug me all the time and they stay over night.im tired im fed up and not feeling to good.i dont want people over all happy and cheerful CONSTANTLY talking about the baby blah blah blah noone cares how i feel!
> when they come over they insist on going out doing stuff i havent the energy i just want my husband and cuddles on the sofa.am i being a meanie?:(

Sorry love :hugs: That's not fair and they really should respect your wishes


----------



## HollyMonkey

The French are a kissy bunch :kiss: I'm always kissing people on each cheek when I meet them in England and they always look rather confused :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just been talking to my mum on the phone to see how my sister got on with her fasting blood test and my mum's a bit worried and confused because her fasting blood sugar was waaaaaaay high, something like 500 (28 in mmol) and they told her it's severe type 1 diabetes and have given her an appointment for the 7th November to sort out her diet and insulin :saywhat: The hospital kept me in because mine were 140 (7.8 in mmol) AFTER EATING, not fasting, and within the day I'd had an electrocardiogram, seen about 20 consultants and dieticians and went home with a complete diet and exercise plan adapted to my tastes and situation, and a set of follow up appointments to keep an eye on things, and that was without even needing insulin.:shrug: How can they see my sis so late? Her levels are DANGEROUSLY high, she shouldn't be driving or anything, they're diabetic coma high, and she keeps saying to my mum that it's ok to drink coke:dohh: My poor mum is very frustrated with the hospital and with my sis :nope: Crunch I did ask the other day about how it went with your brother but I think you missed my post, he's type 1 no?

That's so frustrating! So hard to make people take responsibility for their health :nope: The woman who I diagnosed last week and gave diet sheets and tips etc to hasn't even bought a monitor yet and says she needs to 'get her mind around it and ease into it' :saywhat: She's had numb soles for a year now so she is symptomatic but still doesn't take it seriously. I then realised that there's only so much you can do and then it's up to the person themselves to take responsibility. The hospital's attitude is worrying though:nope:

We have a French artisan baker and they just baked croissants. One was too tiny to sell so we split it 3 ways...SOOOOOO yummy!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *JAYNIE!!!* The Stone Roses are the band that occupied my entire teenage and young adult life!! My friend sent me a text on my birthday saying they've reformed in my honour and would I like to go to see them with her!! I'm not sure as a pregnant 36yr old I'll look as cool as I did whan I saw them as a student (3 times I saw them, and got a back stage invite one time so chatted to them all :smug: I was about 19 though at the time, it was at Exeter when I was at Uni there) but I'm tempted! Plus there'll be lots of oldies there, probably bump into my ex-ex if I do go :haha:
> 
> And me well you might bump in to me! But I don't think that everyone that wants a ticket will get one though :nope: very unfair! Because they had already 'disbanded' when I was old enough to go and see them :sulk: I SOSOSOSOSO want tickets! :hugs: wish me luck :)
> 
> I am surprised that we all like them I knew I nuved you girls :hugs: Kit and Trin like them too. They commented on my status! You have them for your bike riding? I wanna be adored and all that. And you were asking the other day for music...Click to expand...
> 
> I have every album, every single, every EP, every bootleg ever from the Stone Roses! I was obsssssssessed!! I've had to buy their original album about 20 times for sheer wearing out of them! I used to go to Greenwich market and buy weird versions of songs there. I first heared them on a cassette tape (imagine:haha:) from my brother's friend (5 years older than me) who was at Manchester Uni, it was a homemade compilation and I fell head over heels in love when I heard Mersey Paradise and Sally Cinnamon, and that tape got listened to death by my bestfriend and I. It had The Beloved and James and The Happy Mondays and Inspiral Carpets and other indie stuff, and from that day we became Indie Girls, and will always be so at heart even though we're mums with normal hair cuts now:haha: We went on the train together when we were 14 to Exeter to see James play, then a week later the Royal Albert Hall to see the Charlatans, and that was it, we were in love with all boys indie and just lived for Indie music and went to concerts all over the place. I then moved to Paris at 15/16 and most weekends there was an Indie band playing at La Cigalle near Montmarte, including my first Stone Roses concert (which my bestfriend came over to see with me) We saw everyone at La Cigalle I think! Oh those were the days:cloud9:Click to expand...

OMG - I so would have traded places. I could gets some bootlegs and the like buuuut not many. I love Mersey Paradise, garage Flower, Resurrection, Tell Me. I like James too, not a great fan of the Charlatans but as any indie kid knows 'The Only One I Know' is a TUUUUUUUUNE. I used to do all the haircuts and the like but I am grown now and wouldn't fit in a professional environment with some of my mullets. :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Goodly morns all :wave:
> 
> I think I mentioned already that my mum is coming today and staying till Monday :happydance: Also, my stepdad is joining us tomorrow but has to go back to work in Belgium on Sunday but he'll at least get to see my mum's adventure! I don't know if I explained that the main reason for this visit from my mum is for her to take advantage of a birthday present my sis and I got her last year. It's a helicopter trip over London which leaves from Essex :happydance: I cannot wait to see her face afterwards..it's going to be amazing I bet. I just hope the visibility is good :thumbup: She doing this on Sunday.
> 
> Anyway..I'm off to the shops with Cara to get some supplies. Happy Fridays all :hugs:

Hey that's fab!! Have a lovely time! And the helicopter trip sounds cool, she can wave to my parents on the Essex leg of the flight:thumbup: 

My dad is coming over to see me, well Holly, soon. Since I told him I'm pregnant he doesn't want me schlepping the bags and pushchair alone on the Eurostar so he said he'll come to me:happydance: Holly will be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited to see her Grandad!! He's her only grandad too since DH lost his dad years ago


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> They're doing a world tour so they may drop by Paris to see me again :thumbup:

They definitely will. It's just this is THE GIG. In their hometown @ Heaton Park, manchester! I would have loved to see them in the Dam! But adam really wanted to go to this one.


----------



## HollyMonkey

We fancied Tim Burgess, and the early Charlatans stuff tied in with our hormonal and musical disposition at the time. I saw them play a few times and they had the advantage of being AMAZING live, far better than on the albums, whereas the Stone Roses live were actually quite awful because Ian Brown can't actually sing to save his life and live they were very tuneless. But the myth was more important than the musicality! And the drumming and guitars were good!


----------



## HollyMonkey

At one Charlatans concert, another Exeter one, there was a powercut :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> We fancied Tim Burgess, and the early Charlatans stuff tied in with our hormonal and musical disposition at the time. I saw them play a few times and they had the advantage of being AMAZING live, far better than on the albums, whereas the Stone Roses live were actually quite awful because Ian Brown can't actually sing to save his life and live they were very tuneless. But the myth was more important than the musicality! And the drumming and guitars were good!

Yeah John Squire is amazing and Mani is. Reni is a bit of a bellend if truth be told, Ian Brown WAS rubbish but I like him - solo and have seen him live and he is A LOT better - probably all the practice!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> They're doing a world tour so they may drop by Paris to see me again :thumbup:
> 
> They definitely will. It's just this is THE GIG. In their hometown @ Heaton Park, manchester! I would have loved to see them in the Dam! But adam really wanted to go to this one.Click to expand...

That would be soooooo mega if you can get a ticket! I can hear the roar as they come on stage and then the religious silence as the first guitar/drums penetrate the darkness :yipee: For all my indie kidness I never made it as far north as Mad-chester:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> We fancied Tim Burgess, and the early Charlatans stuff tied in with our hormonal and musical disposition at the time. I saw them play a few times and they had the advantage of being AMAZING live, far better than on the albums, whereas the Stone Roses live were actually quite awful because Ian Brown can't actually sing to save his life and live they were very tuneless. But the myth was more important than the musicality! And the drumming and guitars were good!
> 
> Yeah John Squire is amazing and Mani is. Reni is a bit of a bellend if truth be told, Ian Brown WAS rubbish but I like him - solo and have seen him live and he is A LOT better - probably all the practice!Click to expand...

I concur:thumbup: I had a pulsating sexual desire for Ian Brown back then though, so he was forgiven all twatishness and bad singing:sex: I like his solo stuff too


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Goodly morns all :wave:
> 
> I think I mentioned already that my mum is coming today and staying till Monday :happydance: Also, my stepdad is joining us tomorrow but has to go back to work in Belgium on Sunday but he'll at least get to see my mum's adventure! I don't know if I explained that the main reason for this visit from my mum is for her to take advantage of a birthday present my sis and I got her last year. It's a helicopter trip over London which leaves from Essex :happydance: I cannot wait to see her face afterwards..it's going to be amazing I bet. I just hope the visibility is good :thumbup: She doing this on Sunday.
> 
> Anyway..I'm off to the shops with Cara to get some supplies. Happy Fridays all :hugs:
> 
> Hey that's fab!! Have a lovely time! And the helicopter trip sounds cool, she can wave to my parents on the Essex leg of the flight:thumbup:
> 
> My dad is coming over to see me, well Holly, soon. Since I told him I'm pregnant he doesn't want me schlepping the bags and pushchair alone on the Eurostar so he said he'll come to me:happydance: Holly will be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited to see her Grandad!! He's her only grandad too since DH lost his dad years agoClick to expand...

That's lovely. I like the sound of your Dad - I always do. I sit here and think that must be what a proper Dad is like! I do the same with Adam's Dad though :hugs:. Me and Erin had a very meaningful conversation about Grandad's the other day! She said I can share hers. Since I ran out :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Cause I know you are all dying to know! I GOT FRIDAY TICKETS!!! I paid over the odds - tried for about and hour on all conventional websites and phones and then we just went on a glorified touting site called seatwave and got 4 tickets for double price! :shock: but it should be a good day and well, we'll have to not go away or something.

Kit that sounds lovely for you all :hugs: hope Cara is feeling better after her injections! 

Cassie - enjoy the bath. I like baths but haven't had one since I moved in, we have a seperate bath and shower in this house which is cool! 

Emandi - last time I had thrush I tried this mad, unconventional Bio-Fem gel and I really rated it - worked in hours on the burning. It was good because you could use it topically all the time. Like I am lucky because in my life I had it twice (I reckon that means I am in for my fair share at some point because i've also NEVER had cystitis!). But my friend gets BV and thrush all the time and I put her on to this because you can just apply it as a preventative thing! God that was long winded. I have also never had piles so I dunno :shrug: sorry! 

Ahaha Sezi that's weird. When I worked at mencap you couldn't really hug the service users - very British! We are weird about it. Funny really.

I have had email about the job saying that it will be next week when they decide! But at least they are keeping me in the loop. I suppose I best get bathed and dressed and all! It's the afternoon! :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Essie! :howdy:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> So quiet this morning!!
> 
> *I has a plum!!*




cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love morning baths Cassie. Thought just crossed my mind that it should be called Turtle International Mail Express so it's anachronim is TIME
> 
> Knitting and Holly brushing my hair, jealous anyone?:haha:
> 
> very jealous! although when i was a little girl i used to brush my mums hair and then one day i got it in such a tat the brush got tangled and my mum got really angry with me and had to cut the brush out of her hair! she was crying nd everything :nope: CHECK FOR TANGLES B! although im sure holly wouldnt be as much of a tinker as me! :haha: I think i was just trying to create an expressive hair style!Click to expand...

Aww I did that 2 my grandma I was brushing her hair then told her I was going to give her a pretend hair cut... It was not so pretend :shrug::dohh: She didn't even yell at me when she saw all her hair on the floor. Well who lets a 4 year old give a pretend hair cut with real scissors, it was hardly my fault LOLOLOL. She was the best grandma!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

:wave: Jaynie, I think I missed you, I had BnB open but was singing to Lyra and not reading. Glad you got your tickets :thumbup: and the interview sounded like it went well, hopefully you'll hear soon. 

Has anyone seen this video before:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYG6mPjAbRw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Its quite old, I remember seeing it years ago. Anyway I was singing it to Lyra and she loves it. Last night DH was changing her nappy and she was howling so I sung it to her and she stopped and looked all peaceful. DH asked if I had hypnotised her :haha:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> rant!
> 
> 
> i just want to be left alone now.family is coming to bug me all the time and they stay over night.im tired im fed up and not feeling to good.i dont want people over all happy and cheerful CONSTANTLY talking about the baby blah blah blah noone cares how i feel!
> when they come over they insist on going out doing stuff i havent the energy i just want my husband and cuddles on the sofa.am i being a meanie?:(

That is not being mean. You are pregnant and tired and should be resting if that is what you feel your body needs. Tell them to stop visiting so much (in a nice way) say you and DH want to have some time together before baby comes.



HollyMonkey said:


> The French are a kissy bunch :kiss: I'm always kissing people on each cheek when I meet them in England and they always look rather confused :rofl:

Yes the French kiss a lot. One time I went to my cousins basketball game and he introduced me to his team and they each got up and kissed me on both sides and I was loving it (I was 14) also in the morning when you wake up you have to walk around the kitchen table and kiss everyone be4 you sit and eat. That is in my family in France not sure if every family does that.


----------



## Essie

Happy plum day Sarah!

And happy scan day Addie. What time is your scan?


----------



## addie25

B that is rather late for them to be seeing your sister I agree. Can she not call and try and rush an appointment and just go to the hospital and see a doctor?


----------



## addie25

My scan is at 11:15am. Soooooo 4:15 in England.


----------



## Essie

I'm really looking forward to seeing twin pics.


----------



## addie25

I hope he lets me watch the scan for a bit. He rushes but with twins he will need to take more time. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Happy *PLUM DAY* Sarah! :dance:

Addie, your scan is in 2 hrs, yes? :happydance:

i'm am exhausted. i stayed at work an extra 2.5 hrs yesterday and worked thru lunch. when i got in this morning i couldn't help but feel like i had just left this place :wacko:

MJ and i are going to visit his son the 2nd weekend in December so i have that to look forward to now. Airtran was having a sale for $35 one way :plane: tickets, so a round trip for two was $140 before taxes, and since i work for hilton the hotel where we will be staying is FREE! I just love saving money :wohoo:

Happy friday my turtle doves!! :kiss: < - - - that was a French one! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Sounds great Newbie!!

How are you doing today. :witch: arrive??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing twin pics.

oh my me toooooo!! :yipee:


----------



## addie25

I can't wait to ask for heart beats so I can make a guess if we are having girls or boys.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bloods 83 after lunch, groovy groovy \\:D/


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I can't wait to ask for heart beats so I can make a guess if we are having girls or boys.

I researched that and it's not scientifically true at foetal/embryonic stage that there's a difference between male and female hb rate :shrug: It's much later it becomes different. But fun speculating nonetheless :happydance:

Plus my baby is a boy and the hb is ten pulses faster than at Holly's 12 week scan, but he was probably just moving more


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've only just noticed your twins ticker addie, so cute!


----------



## addie25

Oh poo. The heart rate changes over time??


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Sounds great Newbie!!
> 
> How are you doing today. :witch: arrive??

she did indeed, right in the middle of my work day :dohh: i was prepared tho so it wasn't a surprise, but it made work that much more crappier, with all the crampiness and whatnot. Fortunately after today it will be smooth sailing. i only have 1 maybe 2 rough days at the beginning and after that i all but forget i'm on b/c by day 3 the bloat and cramps are gone and flow is light to spotty for the next 2 or 3 days. i guess i consider myself lucky in that regard b/c i could not imagine a heavy bleed for 5-7 days! :wacko:

how are u feeling today?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just been talking to my mum on the phone to see how my sister got on with her fasting blood test and my mum's a bit worried and confused because her fasting blood sugar was waaaaaaay high, something like 500 (28 in mmol) and they told her it's severe type 1 diabetes and have given her an appointment for the 7th November to sort out her diet and insulin :saywhat: The hospital kept me in because mine were 140 (7.8 in mmol) AFTER EATING, not fasting, and within the day I'd had an electrocardiogram, seen about 20 consultants and dieticians and went home with a complete diet and exercise plan adapted to my tastes and situation, and a set of follow up appointments to keep an eye on things, and that was without even needing insulin.:shrug: How can they see my sis so late? Her levels are DANGEROUSLY high, she shouldn't be driving or anything, they're diabetic coma high, and she keeps saying to my mum that it's ok to drink coke:dohh: My poor mum is very frustrated with the hospital and with my sis :nope: Crunch I did ask the other day about how it went with your brother but I think you missed my post, he's type 1 no?

Oh my. Would you not be able to speak to your sis or is that not a good idea?


----------



## addie25

:hugs: Newbie this will be your cycle. In no time it will be O.

I am feeling ok today just anxious to hear heart beats at doctors. I wish DH was coming but he has taken off so many days for IVF. He will come to the 12 week scan when they do cvs.

My mom said if DH doesn't come she will come because nobody likes to go to doctors alone she says. Well maybe she doesn't but I know her if she came she would have a list of questions about twin pregnancies as if I was 16 and didn't know what I was doing and need a mommy there to ask the questions. She means well but I want to go alone. She can come to one later to see a scan.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> They're doing a world tour so they may drop by Paris to see me again :thumbup:
> 
> They definitely will. It's just this is THE GIG. In their hometown @ Heaton Park, manchester! I would have loved to see them in the Dam! But adam really wanted to go to this one.Click to expand...
> 
> That would be soooooo mega if you can get a ticket! I can hear the roar as they come on stage and then the religious silence as the first guitar/drums penetrate the darkness :yipee: For all my indie kidness I never made it as far north as Mad-chester:dohh:Click to expand...

I live round the corner really 11 miles down the motorway! :yipee: I've seen the pixies there, stereophonics, maccabees, wu tang clan, oasis some great Manchester stuff. But then I have travelled to London, I'm one of lucky ones who can say they seen kings of Leon tour their second album - aha shake heartbreak. And all that stuff about radiohead not liking 'creep' when I seen them at V Thom York went 'Guess What?' and they broke out in to CREEP :cloud9: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> hey turts i was awol yesterday due to a crazed day of screamy screamy town twice and friends for lunch a spin class and a disaster for tea!!!!!!!!

what happened? :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

Good morning turtles!!! Or, afternoon for most of you I suppose! I fell off the face of the Earth for a while. Congratulations to those of you who have had your LOs or gotten your BFPs since my last visit!! I would really like to catch up and I'm going to make an effort to. Life is a bit nuts right now but that is no excuse!

I'm on my phone now, teaching a class at work but I'll try to check in on a computer very soon.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls. 

Hayley is it his teeth? 

Newbie that is a good deal... Amazing now how accessible travel really is! Sorry about your :witch:! I'm definitely just waiting on mine now :hugs:. 

I'm just on :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Essie that sounds a real cool mother - daughter moment!!


----------



## Essie

Hi Littlespy! Lovely to see you back on the thread. How is Maisie doing? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

I got some new maternity clobber yesterday and Holly and I are about to do a photo shoot before she goes to bed to amuse you with this evening :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just been talking to my mum on the phone to see how my sister got on with her fasting blood test and my mum's a bit worried and confused because her fasting blood sugar was waaaaaaay high, something like 500 (28 in mmol) and they told her it's severe type 1 diabetes and have given her an appointment for the 7th November to sort out her diet and insulin :saywhat: The hospital kept me in because mine were 140 (7.8 in mmol) AFTER EATING, not fasting, and within the day I'd had an electrocardiogram, seen about 20 consultants and dieticians and went home with a complete diet and exercise plan adapted to my tastes and situation, and a set of follow up appointments to keep an eye on things, and that was without even needing insulin.:shrug: How can they see my sis so late? Her levels are DANGEROUSLY high, she shouldn't be driving or anything, they're diabetic coma high, and she keeps saying to my mum that it's ok to drink coke:dohh: My poor mum is very frustrated with the hospital and with my sis :nope: Crunch I did ask the other day about how it went with your brother but I think you missed my post, he's type 1 no?
> 
> Oh my. Would you not be able to speak to your sis or is that not a good idea?Click to expand...

I did try but she was out and to be honest she's very difficult to talk to and I'm rather :argh: of her!


----------



## firstbaby25

B I'm exactly the same with my sister. She acts as if younger criticising her! :hugs: I hope she's ok. She'll have to try coke zero.


----------



## kit_cat

I'm starving.....and I saw this and even although I wouldn't eat it, my deep fried Scottish heart thinks "NOMMO!!" :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie must have had or still be in her appointment. I wonder when she'll post pics :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We've got friends running a 106km mountain race at the moment, loonies.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh and I read all the Stone Roses posts earlier..my absolute fave SR song was Sugar spun sister :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What is it Kit? Haggis hot dog? The presentation leaves a little to be desired, methinks you are HUNGRY!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> We've got friends running a 106km mountain race at the moment, loonies.

:fool::wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> What is it Kit? Haggis hot dog? The presentation leaves a little to be desired, methinks you are HUNGRY!! :haha:

*recoils in horror*

Are you really so Frenchified that you don't recognise a full English any more?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Oh and I read all the Stone Roses posts earlier..my absolute fave SR song was Sugar spun sister :cloud9:

To this day my bestfriend and I call each other SSS after that song, she's SSS the elder (17th Oct, like you Kit) and I'm SSS the younger! 25yrs we've been doing that!! On all our texts and cards etc!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I wonder why April has been quiet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What is it Kit? Haggis hot dog? The presentation leaves a little to be desired, methinks you are HUNGRY!! :haha:
> 
> *recoils in horror*
> 
> Are you really so Frenchified that you don't recognise a full English any more?? :shrug:Click to expand...

That's not a full English! A full English is presented as an array on a plate, not as a badly erupted volcano spouting egg yolk :shrug:


----------



## Essie

B I can't believe they aren't treating your sister as a more urgent case. If I had those levels in a patient I'd be getting a urgent review.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What is it Kit? Haggis hot dog? The presentation leaves a little to be desired, methinks you are HUNGRY!! :haha:
> 
> *recoils in horror*
> 
> Are you really so Frenchified that you don't recognise a full English any more?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a full English! A full English is presented as an array on a plate, not as a badly erupted volcano spouting egg yolk :shrug:Click to expand...

Granted, it has been stuffed into a bread roll, but hey...the ingredients are the same :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I wonder why April has been quiet?

i'll BBM her:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:cloud9: 

Bye bye badman! Oh I can't decide now I'm listening to them :cloud9: I feel i should tell you all Mersey paradise is round my way. Ian brown lives in Lymm and plenty of my friends have seen him! It's bound to be my turn soon! 

Oh yes, addie's twin pics soon :happydance:


----------



## Essie

My parents are off to France again today. It's their wedding anniversary tomorrow, 36 years of wedded bliss :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Shoot you down :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> My parents are off to France again today. It's their wedding anniversary tomorrow, 36 years of wedded bliss :cloud9:

Wow! Quite an achievement :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Made of Stone :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

This is the one.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just put them on too! I like Going Down and Guernica too, the B-sides of the Made of Stone single. That's what I've got on! Then I'm going to put the whole _Turns into Stone_ album on, I like One Love too :thumbup: 

Oops Holly's still up, must put small child of mine to bed.... :crib:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Each time i listen to one i think it's my fave!! Then the next one I hear is my fave :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.

Me neither :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Made of Stone is the dogs bollocks, it still brings me out in goose bumps.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.
> 
> Me neither :shrug:Click to expand...

You're just too young!! But Jaynie's a Northerner so it's part of her cultural heritage:haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.
> 
> Me neither :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're just too young!! But Jaynie's a Northerner so it's part of her cultural heritage:haha:Click to expand...

My first CD was the Spice Girls :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April is a bit sad, I don't know why, but she said she might come on later :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.
> 
> Me neither :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're just too young!! But Jaynie's a Northerner so it's part of her cultural heritage:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My first CD was the Spice Girls :haha:Click to expand...

Well my *first* cds were Paul Simon Graceland and Simon and Garfunkel :rofl: This was pre-teenage I hasten to add!!!!!!!!! I quite liked my dad's Dire Straits cd too, and my mum's Neil Diamond:rofl:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.
> 
> Me neither :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're just too young!! But Jaynie's a Northerner so it's part of her cultural heritage:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My first CD was the Spice Girls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my *first* cds were Paul Simon Graceland and Simon and Garfunkel :rofl: This was pre-teenage I hasten to add!!!!!!!!! I quite liked my dad's Dire Straits cd too, and my mum's Neil Diamond:rofl:Click to expand...

I loved my dads Dire Straits. Money for nothing (I called it the microwave oven song) used to play on repeat when I was in the car, that or Madonna.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie I remember our family getting our first cd player, state of the art technology and all those 80's albums that came with!! The Police, Eurythmics, Madness, Rod Stewart :haha: That's how old I am! Kit and Trin, you must remember the first cd player too?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.
> 
> Me neither :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're just too young!! But Jaynie's a Northerner so it's part of her cultural heritage:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My first CD was the Spice Girls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my *first* cds were Paul Simon Graceland and Simon and Garfunkel :rofl: This was pre-teenage I hasten to add!!!!!!!!! I quite liked my dad's Dire Straits cd too, and my mum's Neil Diamond:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I loved my dads Dire Straits. Money for nothing (I called it the microwave oven song) used to play on repeat when I was in the car, that or Madonna.Click to expand...

:rofl: The microwave oven does jump out in that song, I agree! The other day 'Walk of Life' came on the radio and I did sing along and have a groove :blush: Fond memories and all that!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got Crunchie/Lauren mail! Thank you so much! It will definitely fit! :happydance: I really needed a pick me up in the PMA department. What with death, reflux, and now car insurance $#*! going on... you are great, thank you so much...again. :hugs:
> 
> Luna, yes, Leo spends much of his time on an incline. Also learned to change his nappy BEFORE a feed. Ugh... Leo vommed an entire feed today... projectile vom covering a 4 foot distance. :nope:
> 
> What's up with the car insurance Molly? Did I miss something?Click to expand...

Got a call from the rental company saying that the woman's insurance stopped paying for our rental ages ago and they just caught it but now we need to pay $550 by noon today and/or bring the rental back. Um... Excuse me? Argh. We are now dealing with our inwurance company, hers, the rental company, and the auto shop that still has our car. Enough to make your head spin.


----------



## Sarachka

OH and I are off out to dinner with my parents in a bit. I hope my dad just stays quiet, he's such a tool sometimes


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Each time i listen to one i think it's my fave!! Then the next one I hear is my fave :haha:

This is what we're doing :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Good news is babies are doing great nice and healthy.

Bad news is my doctors a jerk and spent 40 min telling me
1. U have a hard road ahead of u
2. All twin pregs r high risk
3. Think of all the complications that can go wrong in a regular pregnancy and now double it bc ur having twins
4. I'll most likely be depressed now and after twins are born

Whenever I tried to say something positive he would say well I don't want to stress u but this is going to b rely hard n u have high risks of things going wrong.

It goes on and on about how horrible it is to have twins. I need to change doctors he entire time i was trying not to cry.


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie my first CD was Spice Girls - My Mum is one of these that doesn't really have a taste in music. And so I developed mine on my own, with friends as you do :shrug: I think it is a northern thing indie music. I am sooo excited! 

We feel we should do something but we are properly skint!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie I remember our family getting our first cd player, state of the art technology and all those 80's albums that came with!! The Police, Eurythmics, Madness, Rod Stewart :haha: That's how old I am! Kit and Trin, you must remember the first cd player too?

God yes....thought it was the most amazing thing ever! Oh, and my first record I ever bought was Agadoo by Black Lace...ask April all about that! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got Crunchie/Lauren mail! Thank you so much! It will definitely fit! :happydance: I really needed a pick me up in the PMA department. What with death, reflux, and now car insurance $#*! going on... you are great, thank you so much...again. :hugs:
> 
> Luna, yes, Leo spends much of his time on an incline. Also learned to change his nappy BEFORE a feed. Ugh... Leo vommed an entire feed today... projectile vom covering a 4 foot distance. :nope:
> 
> What's up with the car insurance Molly? Did I miss something?Click to expand...
> 
> Got a call from the rental company saying that the woman's insurance stopped paying for our rental ages ago and they just caught it but now we need to pay $550 by noon today and/or bring the rental back. Um... Excuse me? Argh. We are now dealing with our inwurance company, hers, the rental company, and the auto shop that still has our car. Enough to make your head spin.Click to expand...

Hells bells Molly...it never rains but it pours :nope: Hope these stupid insurance companies get their acts together!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH and I are off out to dinner with my parents in a bit. I hope my dad just stays quiet, he's such a tool sometimes

Oooh, enjoy your dinner...but don't have the ham :winkwink:

I'm sure your dad will be on his best behaviour :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

We';re going to a halal restaurant so no chance of me accidentally breaking the HAM RULE!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Good news is babies are doing great nice and healthy.
> 
> Bad news is my doctors a jerk and spent 40 min telling me
> 1. U have a hard road ahead of u
> 2. All twin pregs r high risk
> 3. Think of all the complications that can go wrong in a regular pregnancy and now double it bc ur having twins
> 4. I'll most likely be depressed now and after twins are born
> 
> Whenever I tried to say something positive he would say well I don't want to stress u but this is going to b rely hard n u have high risks of things going wrong.
> 
> It goes on and on about how horrible it is to have twins. I need to change doctors he entire time i was trying not to cry.

Glad the babies are doing well addie although it's a shame the doc seemed so negative. I'm pretty sure he needs to tell you all those things BUT there are ways of doing it without depressing the life out of someone :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

There are now THREE pregnant Sarahs at work. The other 3 need to be careful, it's an epidemic!!


----------



## mummyApril

im sorry iv been quiet, i have been lurking to catch up making sure everyone is ok 
been really depressed n in a shitty mood last few days, and then my period turned up yesterday (after dreaming about it that night! (freak)) its awful sooo painful and heavy so yh its poo
hope everyone is well though x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> There are now THREE pregnant Sarahs at work. The other 3 need to be careful, it's an epidemic!!

Pregnant Sarah....sounds like a song by Morrissey :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im sorry iv been quiet, i have been lurking to catch up making sure everyone is ok
> been really depressed n in a shitty mood last few days, and then my period turned up yesterday (after dreaming about it that night! (freak)) its awful sooo painful and heavy so yh its poo
> hope everyone is well though x

That is poo April :nope: Plenty of painkillers and a hot water bottle :hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.
> 
> Me neither :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're just too young!! But Jaynie's a Northerner so it's part of her cultural heritage:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My first CD was the Spice Girls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my *first* cds were Paul Simon Graceland and Simon and Garfunkel :rofl: This was pre-teenage I hasten to add!!!!!!!!! I quite liked my dad's Dire Straits cd too, and my mum's Neil Diamond:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I loved my dads Dire Straits. Money for nothing (I called it the microwave oven song) used to play on repeat when I was in the car, that or Madonna.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: The microwave oven does jump out in that song, I agree! The other day 'Walk of Life' came on the radio and I did sing along and have a groove :blush: Fond memories and all that!Click to expand...

I have the Brothers in Arms album on vinyl, DH has a record player so we can listen to it as it was meant to be played.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> im sorry iv been quiet, i have been lurking to catch up making sure everyone is ok
> been really depressed n in a shitty mood last few days, and then my period turned up yesterday (after dreaming about it that night! (freak)) its awful sooo painful and heavy so yh its poo
> hope everyone is well though x

:hugs: that sucks April, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh man I'm such a loser compared to yall. I'm too school for cool! I couldn't tell you one Stone Roses song.
> 
> Me neither :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You're just too young!! But Jaynie's a Northerner so it's part of her cultural heritage:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My first CD was the Spice Girls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my *first* cds were Paul Simon Graceland and Simon and Garfunkel :rofl: This was pre-teenage I hasten to add!!!!!!!!! I quite liked my dad's Dire Straits cd too, and my mum's Neil Diamond:rofl:Click to expand...

Though I bet they were lp's and not cd's :haha:

My first album was Kylie minogue's first album when she was 17


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie I remember our family getting our first cd player, state of the art technology and all those 80's albums that came with!! The Police, Eurythmics, Madness, Rod Stewart :haha: That's how old I am! Kit and Trin, you must remember the first cd player too?

Ooooh! I do! My grandparents got one and they were very larny (do you say larny??:shrug:) and they had speakers in the kitchen and the outside patio area too. We all handled cd's so carefully and daren't touch the surface :haha:We also had the Eurythmics and Dire Straits and Midnight Oil and my mom and grandparents looooved Air Supply.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I got Crunchie/Lauren mail! Thank you so much! It will definitely fit! :happydance: I really needed a pick me up in the PMA department. What with death, reflux, and now car insurance $#*! going on... you are great, thank you so much...again. :hugs:
> 
> Luna, yes, Leo spends much of his time on an incline. Also learned to change his nappy BEFORE a feed. Ugh... Leo vommed an entire feed today... projectile vom covering a 4 foot distance. :nope:
> 
> What's up with the car insurance Molly? Did I miss something?Click to expand...
> 
> Got a call from the rental company saying that the woman's insurance stopped paying for our rental ages ago and they just caught it but now we need to pay $550 by noon today and/or bring the rental back. Um... Excuse me? Argh. We are now dealing with our inwurance company, hers, the rental company, and the auto shop that still has our car. Enough to make your head spin.Click to expand...

Oh god that sounds just like our situation! I had a huge fight with my insurance on Monday and they have agreed to keep paying for our rental. So stressful tho :nope: Public transport here is virtually non-existant and nothing is close enough or safe enough to walk to so we need a car


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Good news is babies are doing great nice and healthy.
> 
> Bad news is my doctors a jerk and spent 40 min telling me
> 1. U have a hard road ahead of u
> 2. All twin pregs r high risk
> 3. Think of all the complications that can go wrong in a regular pregnancy and now double it bc ur having twins
> 4. I'll most likely be depressed now and after twins are born
> 
> Whenever I tried to say something positive he would say well I don't want to stress u but this is going to b rely hard n u have high risks of things going wrong.
> 
> It goes on and on about how horrible it is to have twins. I need to change doctors he entire time i was trying not to cry.

That's horrid Addie, sorry :hug: You definitely need to change to someone more positive


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got fashion show pics for you. I bought 2 tunics yesterday, a black one and a light grey one, and 2 pairs of light grey legging tights and 2 pairs of black. And a jumper which isn't at all maternity but I saw it in Benetton and fell in love. It's black with a pink back and collar and orange sleeves :happydance: I didn't take a pic of the grey tunic, but it's the same as the black one.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> im sorry iv been quiet, i have been lurking to catch up making sure everyone is ok
> been really depressed n in a shitty mood last few days, and then my period turned up yesterday (after dreaming about it that night! (freak)) its awful sooo painful and heavy so yh its poo
> hope everyone is well though x

Sorry April :hugs: Chocolate, bubble bath and painkillers :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im sorry iv been quiet, i have been lurking to catch up making sure everyone is ok
> been really depressed n in a shitty mood last few days, and then my period turned up yesterday (after dreaming about it that night! (freak)) its awful sooo painful and heavy so yh its poo
> hope everyone is well though x

Ah your intuition was right about those O pains a couple of weeks ago! Big hugs from monkey:hugs: I'd bring you my massage pad round if we lived nearer xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I'm glad bubbies are fine, that's the important thing :thumbup: I will say that some of the GD mums that I met at my workshops were carrying twins and they were all on insulin, there _can_ be an extra risk of GD with twins; but they weren't depressed, just proud and happy like you will be. As Trin said, change docs to a more positive one? :shrug: Great that both are doing well though!!


----------



## TrinityMom

https://haveyouheard.it/wp-content/uploads/Cassette-pencil.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fashion show:happydance: See the back of the jumper? 'tis pink! And the cuffs and collar are too. Can't see my bump because I'm either front on or holding Holly. And the grey and black tunics match my lovely cloche wool hat that has a grey and black ribbon :cloud9: And I have lots of red and pink coats and accessories so won't be too drab. Plus I can wear coloured long sleeved tops underneath or over the tunics. DH agreed that the tunics I wore preggo with Holly have seen better days so I'm happy to have comfy waistband free outfits :thumbup: I'm calling them tunics but they might be called something else in modern parlance, jumper dresses or something?:shrug: I love that one of Holly et moi, where we're BOTH smiling at the camera, rare thing!

Off to eat endives cooked slowly in butter with ham and beanies :munch:
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 8









026.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10









016.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Essie

Love the fashion show B. Very pretty clothes. The picture of you and Holly is lovely :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Beautiful pics B! You look so elegant :thumbup:

I just had some leftover beans...couldn't face the pasta DH cooked - nothing wrong with the pasta, just the texture felt all wrong :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Love the fashion show B. Very pretty clothes. The picture of you and Holly is lovely :cloud9:

Thanks, I just put that as my profile pic.:thumbup: Holly was so funny, she thinks the autopicture thing on the camera is such fun- it's the element of panic to get in position that excites her I think! She kept running up to jump in my arms for a picture even when we'd finished :awww:


----------



## addie25

I agree that they need to go over risks but he was just fourty mintues of telling me things were going to go wrong and made it seem like having twins is the worst thing that could have happened to me. I can't explain how he was but there was no positive energy not even when he looked at the babies his voce was just a low depressed tone. I called my other doctors wife (shes my moms friend) and she couldn't believe that my doctor said some of the things he said and was the way he was. She said her husband would call me tomorrow and discuss twin pregnancies with me since he deals with twins every hour of the day. He is a high risk doctor so he wont be my regular obgyn but he will do the cvs and he will see me every now and then after I hit 16 weeks. He is going to give me names of other obgyn's I can go to instead of my doctor.


----------



## addie25

B love the pics you look amazing and Holly is 2 cute!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie, want me to come to NJ and talk with your dr? :trouble: there's nothing worse than having someone take a prolonged piss on your parade. i think i would look for another dr too, b/c this guy seems to have an aversion to multiple births. Does your friend that's pregnant with triplets like her dr?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to read in bed. Machete is on TV and much as I love Tarentino I can't watch this

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

G'nite trin :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

im 10 weeks old today so i thought id come and say hi to my aunties x
 



Attached Files:







IMG01819-20111021-1817.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG01790-20111020-1333.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG01784-20111019-1931.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG01768-20111019-1247.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG01758-20111019-1240.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello James!! Aunty Monkey here! :wave: You're looking just as gorgeous and characterful as ever, with those edible cheeks of yours!!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

April! James is such a doll! He looks like such a happy baby!

I got Turtle mail, again! What a spoiled little Turtle Rhyko is!! Thank you April for all the adorable things you sent! :hugs:

Sorry you are feeling down, my dear. I am right there with you :hugs: Lets go out and catch a movie or some take out to lift our spirits, eh? Lots of love to you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April! James is such a doll! He looks like such a happy baby!
> 
> I got Turtle mail, again! What a spoiled little Turtle Rhyko is!! Thank you April for all the adorable things you sent! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you are feeling down, my dear. I am right there with you :hugs: Lets go out and catch a movie or some take out to lift our spirits, eh? Lots of love to you :hugs:

ah im glad it got to you! how is little Rhyko? i think we should definitely go see a movie! your choice :winkwink:
hope we both feel better soon! huge love and hugs to you too x


----------



## poas

Evening, can't catch up properly nor will I for few days I think, as Esme is poorly :( she sounds like she has lost her voice and is feeding every hr pretty much, I feel so sorry for her :( I could kill oh's ex, she sent Emma down ill and I feel sure that's where Esme got this from as noone else has directly been ill (I know ppl carry things,don't get me wrong) around her-but hey, she 'thought it would clear up!!!' Em is back on wednesday-sunday so I've told oh to make sure she is really well otherwise me and Esme will stay at my mums.If I sound precious.....Well...I don't care, Esme is titchy and I don't want her ill for any longer than she already is!
Rant over-sorry for rushing back to negativity :(


----------



## Essie

Lissy :hugs: poor little Esme, hope she is better soon.


----------



## Crunchie

Girls ! 

First night out ! Drinks and cinema.... Midnight in Paris !!! 
Off to cathc up whilst on the choo choo


----------



## Crunchie

Girls ! 

First night out ! Drinks and cinema.... Midnight in Paris !!! 
Off to catch up whilst on the choo choo


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed guys, after a cheesy snack of some description following a good days bloods;

Breakfast 103
Lunch 83
Dinner 99

I'll babysit for you April and Luna if you want to go to the cinema, a refresher newborn course would do me good!! And boy baby nappy changing practise :haha: Lissy I hope Esme gets better soon :flower: Ugghh even if someone coughed on the same bus as Holly when she was tiny I'd scowl at them- you be just as precious as you like about Esme :hugs:

Sleep tight turtles and turtle offspring 

Bisous :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch has been on the razzle!


----------



## Crunchie

Right ! 
Addie sorry about the dr ...... Keep positive my love ! 
Looking lovely monkey and mini monkey 
Sorry esme is not feeling right ! That must be awful 
Big hugs April 
Hope you had a lovely evening Sarah ! 
Hi kit
Hi essie 
Hi Luna 
Hi cassie 
Hi jaynie 
Hey new mummy
Hi newbie 
Hi Molly 
Hi ginge 
Hi little spy 
Shit it am going to forget someone in my drunken haze !!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

have fun crunchie! :wave:

Lissy, i don't blame u one bit. u have a newborn and you can never be too careful. i hope she feels better soon! :hugs:

April james is too handsome for words! i love all his colorful little faces. thanks for always sharing them with us! :thumbup:

Hi Luna! :hi: take out and a movie sounds great! too bad we don't live closer!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

G'night b! Enjoyed the piccy's of u and little monkey. it was hard to tell u were hiding a plum under there. :haha: u look fabulous, glowing in fact! give miss holly a :kiss: for me :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Psssst! My mummy hath arrived :happydance: so I'll be sneaking a catch up between now and Monday when I can my loves....take care, nuv you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B :sleep: well! 

Kit have a great time! :thumbup: see you soon. 

I'm just at the friends house AGAIN. :sulk: Adam wants to play FIFA :sulk: 

Forgot what else to say!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie - have a good night out. Your OH in with Lauren?


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie - have a good night out. Your OH in with Lauren?[/QUOTE
> 
> Just got home ! First daddy and girl night in .... He did just made me chuckle ... I haven't managed to get anything done .... It's like u only left a few mins ago .... Welcome to my world dh !!
> 
> FIFA 11 is the devils work


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhh molly ! So glad it came
.... That took 2 weeks !!! X


----------



## addie25

Well...my day got better and better. After that horrible doctors visit I went to the mall with my friend and her daughter. In the play area were 2 sets of twins and their moms. One mom heard us talking about how I was having twins and went on and on telling me how hard it is and I am in the honeymoon stage now but just wait. My friend goes "It will will be hard but not as hard as I think ur making it sound" and the lady goes "Not hard for you, your not the one carrying them.: LOL SHE THOUGHT WE WERE GAY!! The other mom said it is amazing and she would do it all over again and just seemed so happy and relaxed with her twins. This is why I won't join a twin group when the babies come bc I do not want to hear complaining over and over again. Yea it will be hard when you get no sleep and yes when they start walking and such it will be hard but it will also be amazing and you are blessed to have had 2 healthy babies I wanted to tell her.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: isn't fifa 11 on this console its fifa 12 (find it hilarious cos he keeps dashboarding when he doesn't get his own way) :lol: I'm a gamer :p and of course I play Black Ops and he was expecting to be able to laugh at me.....ho hum not the case ;D


----------



## newbie_ttc

I agree with u addie. It probably is hard but the end result makes it worthwhile


----------



## addie25

Yea I just don't think I should have a doctor that makes me cry. I can't wait to talk to that other doctor tomorrow. How nice of him to call me on a sat. And then I can't wait to call the doctors he recommends I need a positive doctor. I know it's going to be harder with 2 but I don't need a doctor who is not positive at all and makes me upset when I should be excited.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, get a new doctor... yours is a douche. A doctor's job is to keep you informed but it doesn't mean that he has do to it in the worst way possible.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, glad you enjoyed your night out and :rofl: about your DH and his "but you've just left" comment.


----------



## Mollykins

B, you look gorge (as always) and little Miss is looking most cuddly and cute. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, I hope dinner was a success sweets.


----------



## Mollykins

Evening empty turtle thread,

Busy day today... amongst a whole mess of other things, we sorted things with car for now. Must do some car shopping on Sunday... :-k Perhaps I will start now... :)


----------



## mummyApril

so i just purchased the tomy sensor pad, for the last week iv had hardly any sleep for sitting there making sure James is ok! i hate feeling worried constantly! hurry up Monday!


----------



## Mollykins

April, what's this about a sensor pad and worrying? Have I missed something? :/


----------



## Mollykins

Leo just burped... AND NOTHING CAME UP!! That's got to be the first time ever! Woo! Go baby, Go baby! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Leo just burped... AND NOTHING CAME UP!! That's got to be the first time ever! Woo! Go baby, Go baby! :happydance:

Yay, well done Leo. Fingers crossed he's growing out of his reflux.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> so i just purchased the tomy sensor pad, for the last week iv had hardly any sleep for sitting there making sure James is ok! i hate feeling worried constantly! hurry up Monday!

Did something happen causing your worry or is it general mummy worry. I know i check Lyras breathing constantly, i want to get a sensor pad too.


----------



## TrinityMom

HAPPY TURTLE-VERSARY!!!!!!

https://th205.photobucket.com/albums/bb243/eagleey98/th_happyturtle.jpghttps://th222.photobucket.com/albums/dd35/pixiemandy/Ocean/th_One20Happy20Turtle.jpghttps://th188.photobucket.com/albums/z36/turtle4llama/th_turtle-1.jpg
https://www.pxleyes.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/cuteanimals/51.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

*WE ARE 1 TODAY!!!*

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR5BZhmhlOUgM4VOzAXQAw3JRVZw1PaJO8I6A0O8DXX6hGoxklz

*
Happy turtleversary everyone *

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRjnQKrL6oxY8BUnbGghw7TxyOiCZ9vSLoLkvqG-Y2KfAr9-L8C


SEXY MAN

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSypbbc_q8Q2Tm-viZptjt5JDnA83QsPHu8BXj2dZ0MyZX67j8w



*Addie and her dh:*

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQypAOB7zb5sl9-YeZiEZbcydmIjJ7eZ-nwmiiGFGHtZzgM_-rS


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks :flower:

No baby swimmers since it's the school hols :cry: And Dh is out cycling with dss the elder but is coming home for midday to take Holly and me for my birthday lunch :happydance:

I looooooove my tommee tipee sensor mat monitor. I'd have been rushing upstairs 50 times a night and poking Holly without it, as it is I just looked at that green flashing light and rolled back over to sleep. A real peace of mind, and when the alarm sounded I was really grateful.

ADDIE!! Twins are just double the love and double the fun!! Plus you're having them first, if you already had 2 toddlers they could be overwhelming I guess but you'll be thrilled. Plus you're sooooo organised, it will be a breeze for you since you'll get a good rhythm going and by the time they're 3 months you'll be a pro and will look at mums with just one baby and think, "my, how dull and quiet and boring life must be with only one baby to feed and change." DH's cousin has twins (she had a boy and a girl already so it wasn't planned as twins!!) and she says it's hard work (but that's partly getting the other 2 off to school and stuff at the same time) but just such a rewarding effort. Don't listen to the moany mums in the mall, you are so right that they are blessed to have healthy children. You'll be the best twins mum in the world :hugs:

Hope you all enjoy your Saturdays :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Evening empty turtle thread,
> 
> Busy day today... amongst a whole mess of other things, we sorted things with car for now. Must do some car shopping on Sunday... :-k Perhaps I will start now... :)

:ninja: Molly post nabberkins


----------



## mummyApril

ah happy turtleversary everyone!

a year of amazing friendship made
 



Attached Files:







turtle3.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 0









turtle4.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 18









turtle2.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0









turtle5.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 18









turtle6.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning folks :flower:
> 
> No baby swimmers since it's the school hols :cry: And Dh is out cycling with dss the elder but is coming home for midday to take Holly and me for my birthday lunch :happydance:
> 
> I looooooove my tommee tipee sensor mat monitor. I'd have been rushing upstairs 50 times a night and poking Holly without it, as it is I just looked at that green flashing light and rolled back over to sleep. A real peace of mind, and when the alarm sounded I was really grateful.
> 
> ADDIE!! Twins are just double the love and double the fun!! Plus you're having them first, if you already had 2 toddlers they could be overwhelming I guess but you'll be thrilled. Plus you're sooooo organised, it will be a breeze for you since you'll get a good rhythm going and by the time they're 3 months you'll be a pro and will look at mums with just one baby and think, "my, how dull and quiet and boring life must be with only one baby to feed and change." DH's cousin has twins (she had a boy and a girl already so it wasn't planned as twins!!) and she says it's hard work (but that's partly getting the other 2 off to school and stuff at the same time) but just such a rewarding effort. Don't listen to the moany mums in the mall, you are so right that they are blessed to have healthy children. You'll be the best twins mum in the world :hugs:
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Saturdays :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i should of got one from the start but got told id worry more, i dont think i will be worrying as much as staying awake at night and checking his breathing all the time! it started from when last week he did a sort of gasp, maybe wind i dont know but i didnt like it :( esp as it happened to my sister, i couldnt handle it. 
hope you have a good lunch xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm eating an omelette hotdog that I just invented. An omelette with frankfurter sausage rolled up in it :munch: Egg is the new bread :haha: Hope it doesn't ruin my appetite for lunch but I'm really hungry and breakfast was houuuuuuurs ago


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's the thing April, if you're not a worrier there's no point getting one, but I know I'm a worrier so for me it reduced my worry enormously!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm wearing my grey tunic today, with shimmery grey eyeshadow. Just call me the ice-queen :kiss:

Laters gaters, off to get munchkin dressed so we're ready and waiting when dh gets home. He's going to have cold hands and feet, it's 4° today, and on a bike the chill really gets dem tootsies and handie wandies :cold:

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Essie

Happy Turtleversary!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy turtle anniversary everyone :D :happydance: 1 TODAY!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Yay we are 1 today!!! What shall we do to celebrate??!

I was up half the night with excruciating back pain. A hot water bottle really helped but it still feels really sore today. 

Getting measured for some new bras at 3!! I soooo need it!


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Evening, can't catch up properly nor will I for few days I think, as Esme is poorly :( she sounds like she has lost her voice and is feeding every hr pretty much, I feel so sorry for her :( I could kill oh's ex, she sent Emma down ill and I feel sure that's where Esme got this from as noone else has directly been ill (I know ppl carry things,don't get me wrong) around her-but hey, she 'thought it would clear up!!!' Em is back on wednesday-sunday so I've told oh to make sure she is really well otherwise me and Esme will stay at my mums.If I sound precious.....Well...I don't care, Esme is titchy and I don't want her ill for any longer than she already is!
> Rant over-sorry for rushing back to negativity :(


Oh poo people should know better than to send a sick child around a baby!! My mom said someone did that to my brother and he got very sick because of that child that came over. I think if she come back and is sick then you leave with Esme that is not being rude that is being protective. When the twins come I am going to make a point when we have the meet the babies party that I do not want any sick children coming not even if it is a little runny nose.


----------



## addie25

April I can understand how hard it is not to worry. Hopefully over time the worry will reduce. I used to get up every 5 min to make sure the babies I babysat were still breathing. It's just normal I think but over time it will reduce.


----------



## addie25

YAY 1 years old today we are so grown up :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

I am a raspberry today!!:happydance::happydance: However my doctor gave the twins 2 different due dates:shrug: One is bigger but I guess that is normal, they can't be the exact same size. And one was frozen a day longer than the other so didn't have that extra day to grow.


----------



## Sarachka

Yay for your two raspberries Addie!!


----------



## addie25

I can't wait for that other doctor to call me today. Hopefully he has some positive things to say about twin pregnancies since he knows so much about them. I am not looking for someone to say oh it is going to be so easy bc I know it wont but I didn't need what happened yesterday. I am very surprised I did not get snippy with my doctor when he was being so rude. I never ever keep my mouth shut when I think someone is being a douche. I think I was just shocked. 

Oh someone asked about my friends doctor. He does high risk patients. He works with the doctor that is calling me today. This doctor will follow me a bit. He will see me at 12 weeks 16 weeks 18 weeks and maybe a bit after that as well since I am having twins but since I am not high risk he wont take me as a full patient. I am happy I am not high risk but I wish he would take me even tho I am not high risk.


----------



## babyhopes2010

HAPPY TURTLE ANNIVERSARY!!!!:happydance:

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/P_bobo_photo/og/ninjaturtle.jpg
https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u87/_tukibird_/turtle.gif
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss59/allhunt/turtle.gif
https://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx53/clrhilla/noob128518412353437500.jpghttps://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh109/m_dilling_5/funny-1.gifhttps://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b189/turtliewings/funny-pictures-turtle-eats-watermel.jpghttps://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y300/salacious_sin/Icons/Random%20and%20funny/new_friend.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Addie here's some HAPPY twin videos!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://video.l3.fbcdn.net/cfs-l3-a...8&l3e=20111024044608&lh=09c146bb1880d4f468d7a


----------



## addie25

Sara sorry about the back pain that stinks. Does any position help it feel better? New bras is on my list as well but I am trying to wait a bit.


----------



## addie25

SOOOO UMMMM YEAAAA QUESTION...... I am a bit scared to have sex. What week did you girls do it and did anything bad happen? I am scared to bleed or cramp badly after.


----------



## addie25

Thanks Sara I loveeeee that one. I think they are talking about a sock. What do you think LOL. One baby keeps lifting up his foot without a sock. :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> SOOOO UMMMM YEAAAA QUESTION...... I am a bit scared to have sex. What week did you girls do it and did anything bad happen? I am scared to bleed or cramp badly after.

i never stopped:haha: there were no complications or anything so dr said sexy time is fine:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

LOL ok I was just worried about bleeding and cramping. Good to hear nothing went wrong with you.


----------



## addie25

Soooo there is this party tonight for DH friend and I don't want to go. It is far away and doesn't start till late and I get tired so early. DH can tell I don't want to go and said we can leave early, but I don't want to go at all. I am going bc he deserves a night out but I realllllllly don't want to. No one there knows I am pregnant except one couple so they are going to think I am boring and rude for leaving early.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> SOOOO UMMMM YEAAAA QUESTION...... I am a bit scared to have sex. What week did you girls do it and did anything bad happen? I am scared to bleed or cramp badly after.

We have slowed down a bit to once or twice a week bc ive been so exhausted. But nothing bad happened any time.


----------



## addie25

Dh friend rubbed my belly for like 30 seconds yesterday. Do ur DH and OH friends do that? I don't even have a real big belly to rub. It's nice he is excited and he is a very nice guy I have known him forever but would that make u feel odd? I get when baby kicks and people want to touch and I won't mind that.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Soooo there is this party tonight for DH friend and I don't want to go. It is far away and doesn't start till late and I get tired so early. DH can tell I don't want to go and said we can leave early, but I don't want to go at all. I am going bc he deserves a night out but I realllllllly don't want to. No one there knows I am pregnant except one couple so they are going to think I am boring and rude for leaving early.

Why doesn't DH just go on his own and say you had a family commitment already or that you've got food poisoning etc.


----------



## addie25

1nce or 2wice a week is good. My poor DH it has been 0 times a week. Ok I shall try and get over the fear and I will see that nothing bad will happen.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Dh friend rubbed my belly for like 30 seconds yesterday. Do ur DH and OH friends do that? I don't even have a real big belly to rub. It's nice he is excited and he is a very nice guy I have known him forever but would that make u feel odd? I get when baby kicks and people want to touch and I won't mind that.

If a GUY tocuhed my belly, OH would knock him out lol! I dont want people just helping themselves to my bump. I'm NOT a touchy feely person at all with people who aren't my absolute loves. Charlie, my mum, Alex, Sophie, my sis. Those are the people I'll touch / can touch me.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> 1nce or 2wice a week is good. My poor DH it has been 0 times a week. Ok I shall try and get over the fear and I will see that nothing bad will happen.

Just ask him to be gentle. I haven't don't any positions where you normally get deeper like behind or me on top cause I'm a little paranoid about too much pressure on the cervix


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> LOL ok I was just worried about bleeding and cramping. Good to hear nothing went wrong with you.

tell him to be gentle:haha: it all gets a bit sesative down there :haha:
sex is way better when ur pregnant! well not now lol its just damm impossible :dohh:



im a strong assertive person but i find urself giving up shouting at people LOL


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo there is this party tonight for DH friend and I don't want to go. It is far away and doesn't start till late and I get tired so early. DH can tell I don't want to go and said we can leave early, but I don't want to go at all. I am going bc he deserves a night out but I realllllllly don't want to. No one there knows I am pregnant except one couple so they are going to think I am boring and rude for leaving early.
> 
> Why doesn't DH just go on his own and say you had a family commitment already or that you've got food poisoning etc.Click to expand...

He wants to enjoy a night out with me which is so nice of him but I just don't feel like going. He has been amazing with me so far during this pregnancy and all during IVF so I am going to go and enjoy time with him outside the house. It is nice he will leave after dinner and not gamble since it is in a casino. Oh also the birthday boys gf would get mad if I didn't go. I called her the wrong name once and she got so offended LOL well I didn't know her well and she looked like a Christina and to be honest it is still the 1st name that pops in my head when I see her bc she looks like that name!! So I will just go so she doesn't think I am not going bc I don't like her or something. Ugh girls can be so sensitive sometimes. 



Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Dh friend rubbed my belly for like 30 seconds yesterday. Do ur DH and OH friends do that? I don't even have a real big belly to rub. It's nice he is excited and he is a very nice guy I have known him forever but would that make u feel odd? I get when baby kicks and people want to touch and I won't mind that.
> 
> If a GUY tocuhed my belly, OH would knock him out lol! I dont want people just helping themselves to my bump. I'm NOT a touchy feely person at all with people who aren't my absolute loves. Charlie, my mum, Alex, Sophie, my sis. Those are the people I'll touch / can touch me.Click to expand...

LOL DH doesn't care if guys hug me or touch my belly. His friends will sit next to me put their arm on my shoulder and chat with me and DH doesn't turn his head. With that said I do not like people rubbing my belly like he did it made me feel yucky for lack of a better word. When babies get bigger and kick then I won't care if someone puts their hand to feel the kick but not rub me.


----------



## addie25

Wait more pressure is on you if he is on top of you are on top? I was worried about being on top bc it's like doing sit ups you know when ur on top.


----------



## addie25

Ultrasound


It is not a good picture. The 12 week scan with the CVS test will be great pictures. They have amazing technology there and take time to check every part of the babies and give you lovely pictures.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Dh friend rubbed my belly for like 30 seconds yesterday. Do ur DH and OH friends do that? I don't even have a real big belly to rub. It's nice he is excited and he is a very nice guy I have known him forever but would that make u feel odd? I get when baby kicks and people want to touch and I won't mind that.

Pahaha:haha: u just wait! itll get worse:dohh:


----------



## addie25

Oh poo. I mean it wasn't just hand on belly it was like a rub :nope: Did not like it one bit. My friend did the same thing yesterday but she asked me and that was fine she is a girl but men rubbing my belly just odd.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Wait more pressure is on you if he is on top of you are on top? I was worried about being on top bc it's like doing sit ups you know when ur on top.

do what u want:haha:

soon the only position aviable will be doggy style or another wierd one i swear me and dh invented :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy turtleversary!! I can't believe it. It's not long til I joined so soon personally I'll have known/had contact with most of you - t'is an emotional day. 

In other news I'm with :witch: I'm taking it as today which means at least I have my 28 day cycle back :yipee:. So I was too late with my efforts. :shrug: always the next months coming up.


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wait more pressure is on you if he is on top of you are on top? I was worried about being on top bc it's like doing sit ups you know when ur on top.
> 
> do what u want:haha:
> 
> soon the only position aviable will be doggy style or another wierd one i swear me and dh invented :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL ok I feel better about this now. DH will be happy :haha:


----------



## addie25

Jaynie sorry about :witch: but you are correct it is a fresh start. Will you track our cycle this month or just let happen what is going to happen??


----------



## addie25

My birthday is coming up on Nov 5th and I am so excited. Normally I do not ask for anything but this year with the babies coming I wanted a video camera and a regular camera. We have both already but I lost the video camera somewhere :shrug: and the regular camera is not the one I want. I can't wait to go pick it out!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm looking forward to Christmas this year bc hopefully we will ge the gender result that week


----------



## addie25

That will be a great Christmas present!!


----------



## Mollykins

Happy Anniversary turtles! You are all such incredible women and I am so thankful we've all managed to find each other here. :hugs: Cheers my lovelies, here's to another year. :kiss:


----------



## addie25

UGH I was looking 4ward to a day of just resting be4 that party tonight. My mom called and wants me to go to the mall and I had no option but to say yes :nope: I hate going to the mall I get so tired and hot and hungry. LOL sorry for the rant just not happy I have to go.


----------



## Sarachka

Holy schmoly!!! Just got measured for my bra ...

36G!!!!

Wappy tats to da max!!!


----------



## addie25

Whoa mama!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hello everybody I am writing this post using the voice recognition on my new iPhone


----------



## Sarachka

It's so cool I can just say what I want to write instead of typing it and it comes up


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Addie here's some HAPPY twin videos!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> https://video.l3.fbcdn.net/cfs-l3-a...8&l3e=20111024044608&lh=09c146bb1880d4f468d7a

love this one



Sarachka said:


> It's so cool I can just say what I want to write instead of typing it and it comes up

say something like oopaloopaleepa see if it comes up haha


----------



## Sarachka

Holy mother of God I cannot deal with this backpain


----------



## Sarachka

Okay I'm going to try to say my full name Sarah Madeleine Kirby

wow it even spelt it correctly

My back is fucking killing me

It even swears


----------



## HollyMonkey

By Jove, you won't be able to see your bump except in a mirror Sarachka! :holly: Clever phone you got there, though mine I just have to think into it and it writes what I'm thinking

Cool day, busy though, gonna cook dinner and watch Extreme Boars soon :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: again,

just been out to meet my friends from school. Now I am home and Adam is cooking some food and I am chilling on here. Still on :cloud9: that I am going to see The Roses :) 

I recorded a programme ages ago on Britains only identical quads :shock: I am engrossed!! 

About to do some job hunting so that I haven't put the eggs in one basket for that job! 

I have the girls coming round later and Adam going out so it should be a bit different, bit of a laugh.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh and I bought Hilda and Howard matching gloves today, though mine are red and his are black :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Jaynie I forgot to congratulate you on your tickets! What date?


----------



## Sarachka

I really can't take this back pain


----------



## Mollykins

Men are not built for motherhood. (you know what I mean) :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

29/06/2012 - THE VERY FIRST ONE! :wohoo: :yipee: 

Sezi sorry about back pain. Would paracetamol not help? My friend had really bad back pain and had to wear something as her muscles were moving with growth - it CAN happen. Apparently it's a 'condition' of pregnancy in the UK like SPD! 

Watching Idiot Abroad. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> 29/06/2012 - THE VERY FIRST ONE! :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Sezi sorry about back pain. Would paracetamol not help? My friend had really bad back pain and had to wear something as her muscles were moving with growth - it CAN happen. Apparently it's a 'condition' of pregnancy in the UK like SPD!
> 
> Watching Idiot Abroad. :haha:

My friend was watching that yesterday and it was on SA. She felt all homesick and nostalgic


----------



## TrinityMom

Sez, I sympathise on the pain thing. I'm used to taking a Lyrica and 6 Tramacet a day. I really miss it :nope:

My hot water bottle has become my best friend. If I sleep with it on my back propped up with pillows then it is a bit better the next day.

Though today it was 32* so not sure I can stand using it much


----------



## addie25

UGHHHHHHHHHH the doctor that WAS going to do my cvs called me and said he would like me to go to a doctor in NYC to get it done. I do not mind bc this is the guy that invented CVS test so he is clearly the best but I just hope I can get an appointment. NYC is an hour and a half away and after the test I am supposed to be on bed rest so we will have to stay in a hotel in NYC so we do not cause an issue on the bumpy ride home. Nothing is easy seriously I had everything set up and now back to square one. I will feel better once I get the apt because it is with the best doctor but till I get it I will worry that I won't be able to get an appointment.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Go swimming tomorrow Sarachka! Nature's magic cure for backpain :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah! Trin I thought of you too, though the other day it struck me you would talk funny! And I got a little grasp of your money. Then I thought it's weird that it doesn't translate. Seriously the best thing I could do for you would be to exchange £20! Like they asked how much R3000 was and someone said close to £4 :shock:. Have I heard that right or wrong?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Yeah! Trin I thought of you too, though the other day it struck me you would talk funny! And I got a little grasp of your money. Then I thought it's weird that it doesn't translate. Seriously the best thing I could do for you would be to exchange £20! Like they asked how much R3000 was and someone said close to £4 :shock:. Have I heard that right or wrong?

:rofl: It's about 10 to 1 so R3000 would be about 300 pounds or just under

I'm sure I talk very funny but when I'm in the UK most people can't place my accent


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo Jaynie you might be heavily pregnant then! :happydance: Don't go in the moshing pit!


----------



## emandi

Happy anniversary to all my turtle fellows :kiss::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Finally! A storm is brewing...may get some respite from this heat

I am SOOOO not looking forward to February :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

i have to sing this to james for him to go to sleep now adays lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJVzT6QHDD8


----------



## mummyApril

my anemia has hit hard today cant walk about without heart palpitations not nice!
so iv got sunflower seeds, dried apricots, orange juice and iron tablets!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, what's this about a sensor pad and worrying? Have I missed something? :/

nothing has happened apart from James gasping once which made me panic it could of been wind though, but i havent been able to sleep properly and my anxiety has gotten worse (but that could be my p.m.d.d) but the sensor pad is a must as i just cant stop worrying!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just had loads of nommy food and about to watch my boar film at last! All cosy by the fire, I don't envy you Trin that it's summer there, my soul is ripe for winter and cold cheeks and frosty windows :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

I have broken my clothes dryer, and since Lyra is in her 6th outfit today this is not good.


----------



## poas

Hello all, I am very miserable tonight-where Esme is poorly she is struggling with staying on the boob for long as she is so snuffly,health visitor came round and said it seems I am drying up prematurely-this happened with Harri at around 6weeks. As you know I've been feeding very often-so this shouldn't be an issue-if anything I should be back to being engorged according to hv when I told her how Esme HAD been feeding.
Her opinion/advice is that the best thing to do is feed on the boob first,but then give formula afterwards-I feel like such a let down! I really wanted to do this-even pumped at night when she had her 2oz formula to make sure this didnt happen.
I feel so hormonal I keep randomly crying :( its poo.


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Hello all, I am very miserable tonight-where Esme is poorly she is struggling with staying on the boob for long as she is so snuffly,health visitor came round and said it seems I am drying up prematurely-this happened with Harri at around 6weeks. As you know I've been feeding very often-so this shouldn't be an issue-if anything I should be back to being engorged according to hv when I told her how Esme HAD been feeding.
> Her opinion/advice is that the best thing to do is feed on the boob first,but then give formula afterwards-I feel like such a let down! I really wanted to do this-even pumped at night when she had her 2oz formula to make sure this didnt happen.
> I feel so hormonal I keep randomly crying :( its poo.

Lissy :hugs: I'm sorry breastfeeding isn't going well for you at the moment. Little Esme being ill can't be helping with how you're feeling either. Don't feel like you're a let down, any breastmilk a baby has is great, even if they only have it for 24 hours after birth. Combination feeding will mean Esme still gets the benefits, but just have a little topup afterwards.

I cried randomly so much in the first few weeks after I gave birth. The combination of all the hormones with the emotional effect of a new baby is a recipe for tears. Hope you, and Esme, feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Pssst....I'm sneaking on for a catch up. Hope you're all well and doing ok. I'm on my second glass of cheeky chardonnay and feel like I already drank 2 bottles! Such a lightweight these days. My mum fell yesterday but she's recovered once I put a Mr Bump plaster on her skinned knee :haha: Seriously, she scared the living daylights out of me lying outside on my drive in the dark :nope: Damn that sunken drain!

Anyway...nuv you all :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm being a real wah wah baby and actually crying at the pain. I'm guessing tears at 12 is NOT a good sign lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh dear :nope: hope your mums ok kit

Sarachka...if you are used to taking painkillers then the pain will be excruciating :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm being a real wah wah baby and actually crying at the pain. I'm guessing tears at 12 is NOT a good sign lol

Could be anything Sezi...don't panic. I'm sorry you're in so much pain, I know normally you don't suffer any sort of pain for long so this will be a foreign land. This in itself may be making it seem even worse? Can OH give you a massage? Keep taking the paracetamol and use a hot water bottle. It's all I can think of :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi..to take your mind off your sore body :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Hello everybody I am writing this post using the voice recognition on my new iPhone

wow! now THAT is :coolio:


----------



## mummyApril

wow its just got so quiet on here now adays! i hope everyone is ok and all babies are well! thought id post these as they are super cute/clever:
 



Attached Files:







cute.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3









einstein.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

i just had a nightmare! 
i went into my kitchen and i was looking after some hamsters and a dog and the kitchen was a smelly state! :shock:
im going to have to spring clean it just to feel better now lol


----------



## mummyApril

so the few days i was feeling really depressed and shitty turned out to be my P.M.D.D which didnt even cross my mind for some stupid reason! i thought i had PND and was soo upset about it! but iv felt happier since i started my period so it has to be my P.M.D.D iv got doctors on monday to get the pill which should help, but have to start up a healthy eating chart n start the exercising again! make myself feel better naturally if i can, anyway thought id just share that pointless information lol


----------



## mummyApril

hi B Essie :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

im jus off to bed again nunight x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Monkey fell out of LO's bed so she called me at 5.30 to fetch naughty monkey and I was hungry so had hot chocolate and toast. There goes my Sunday lie in :dohh:

My boars film was good, won't bore you (pun!) with details but suffice to say there are 300kg boars in the Turkish mountains :thumbup:

Sarachka what kind of pain is it? You've had chronic back pain before I seem to remember. Hope it goes away soon :hugs:

Lissy you could try the Hollymonkey Milk Boost Method? 2 days at home without sport or stress and eat lentils and sausages and other rich food and drink alcohol free beer. Always worked for me but you have to be careful not to rush around all day but really sit still for ages like a mother Gorilla in a safe patch of jungle or a chicken in it's nest, so that all the right 'I am just a food pot for my baby' signals are relayed between brain and boob :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's P M D D April? Pre Menstrual Dirty Dancing comes to mind but I suspect that's not right?!

I've woken up with a cold which I hope explains my pants bloods last night, 154 :cry: At lunch they were 105 and I ate white bread and 3 courses and all, so I'm going to blame being poorly for last nights :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pre Menstrual Depression Disorder? Exercise will massively help if it's that :thumbup: Talking of exercise it's the school hols here so Holly and I don't have our swimming classes for a week :cry: Yesterday I got Holly a new wetsuit, aged 2yrs since her last one (18months) is too tight on the shouders. So cute ickle wetsuits :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is off to the running club soon, it's the cross country season coming up and the training sessions are really fun for that so I'm a bit jel. Not very jel though coz I've got my little baboon in my tum to look after :hugs: Winter running training generally is more interesting than summer training though, and the warm glow afterwards is just magic :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want to wrap Holly's xmas presents but it's way too early! Until December 15th I have to wait at least!! I have a tap nose and sore throat, hope Holly's not poorly too!

Spam spam spam I'll leave you in peace now! Kit glad mummy's ok after her fall and that vino sounds nom!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Pre Menstrual Depression Disorder? Exercise will massively help if it's that :thumbup: Talking of exercise it's the school hols here so Holly and I don't have our swimming classes for a week :cry: Yesterday I got Holly a new wetsuit, aged 2yrs since her last one (18months) is too tight on the shouders. So cute ickle wetsuits :awww:

lol i wish it was dirty dancing! its pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder, basically pms but severe and i can suffer bad from it, obviously my hormones are a lot worse at the moment as i had them under control before i was preggo, i get it for a bout 2 weeks out of the month sometimes 3 weeks! its linked to the luteal phase (do you remember mine being extra long?) anywayyy its pretty close to PND symptoms which is what i thought i had, but im fine now :shrug:

oh talking of wetsuits...
 



Attached Files:







294875_276486672383966_100000679071503_910305_1423986149_n.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> DH is off to the running club soon, it's the cross country season coming up and the training sessions are really fun for that so I'm a bit jel. Not very jel though coz I've got my little baboon in my tum to look after :hugs: Winter running training generally is more interesting than summer training though, and the warm glow afterwards is just magic :cloud9:

i might get into running i did for a bit a while back, im not very good though but i do like to push myself


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I want to wrap Holly's xmas presents but it's way too early! Until December 15th I have to wait at least!! I have a tap nose and sore throat, hope Holly's not poorly too!
> 
> Spam spam spam I'll leave you in peace now! Kit glad mummy's ok after her fall and that vino sounds nom!!

aw hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

James has gone back to sleep and i dont have the girls so im off bk to bed x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Allez la France! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I want to wrap Holly's xmas presents but it's way too early! Until December 15th I have to wait at least!! I have a tap nose and sore throat, hope Holly's not poorly too!
> 
> Spam spam spam I'll leave you in peace now! Kit glad mummy's ok after her fall and that vino sounds nom!!
> 
> aw hope you feel better soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks april:hugs: Feels like a sniffle rather than flu or anything nasty, fx'd it will be gone by tomorrow:thumbup: Annoying thing is I can't overdose on honey and lemon, just lemon and sweetener which isn't quite the same:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH is off to the running club soon, it's the cross country season coming up and the training sessions are really fun for that so I'm a bit jel. Not very jel though coz I've got my little baboon in my tum to look after :hugs: Winter running training generally is more interesting than summer training though, and the warm glow afterwards is just magic :cloud9:
> 
> i might get into running i did for a bit a while back, im not very good though but i do like to push myselfClick to expand...

You should, once your scar is all better:thumbup: I hope my perineum is up to running after bébé number 2, it was only just back into action after Holly! At least I like loads of other sport in case not but there's something so pure and simple and efficient about running as a sport, and I have a good pushchair for running. Mind you if I have to push Holly and baboon next time I run it will be quite a workout!! And I bet Holly doesn't stay put on the buggy board:nope: I'll have to pay dh to stay home on a Sunday morning and babysit:haha: Actually everyone at the club asks when I'm coming back so I think by next summer it's going to be my turn for Sunday morning running!

ha ha I like your wetsuit picture you posted! Holly skips the fart stage and just poos straight off in hers:haha: (She has a swimming nappy though, thankfully!)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been teaching Holly how to blow her nose since she's sniffly too, she gets the idea :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

God I feel like a real mum holding a tissue on Holly's nose and pressing a nostril and saying in that mummy voice 'blow' -now there's a landmark in my mothering career :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm such a billy no mates, spamming you all like this. Off to watch the Rugby and sing the Marseillaise and then clean out my animals, including Nestor's enclosure. I don't think you've met Nestor yet, here he is::D

https://www.djsphotography.co.uk/images/Mammals/Wild-Boar-66.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

:coffee: morning all / Bethany. 

I'm up early and it will be ages before OH is awake, he's hung over :growlmad:

I'm working on some web site designs for various gymnasts, including a World Champion :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies. Still in bed as Lyra is still snoozing, although now I've said that she's started rustling. DH is going to make breakfast :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

rly can't wait for my scan on Wednesday, I've managed to convince myself there's something wrong again


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> rly can't wait for my scan on Wednesday, I've managed to convince myself there's something wrong again

I read (when googling in panic before my own 12 week scan) that once you've seen a heartbeat there is only a tiny chance of anything going wrong. I'm sure everything is fine and you're going to see a lovely bouncing baby waving at you on Wednesday.


----------



## mummyApril

my hormones are playing with my dreams i feel like im pregnant again lol, i was in France staying at yours B in Hollys room we went into town where i was pushing your mums bicycle as she had a bad back (sarah) we went to a french shop looking at dining room chairs :shrug:

edit:
obviously it was a french shop we were in france!


----------



## mummyApril

sarah everything is fine! youre having a boy they give you loads of grief when pregnant! x


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> sarah everything is fine! youre having a boy they give you loads of grief when pregnant! x

Heh a boy huh? OH will be happy. I want to fast forward to Wednesday, and then fast forward to the 20 wk scan. I'm guessing weeks 12-20 go quite slowly?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> sarah everything is fine! youre having a boy they give you loads of grief when pregnant! x
> 
> Heh a boy huh? OH will be happy. I want to fast forward to Wednesday, and then fast forward to the 20 wk scan. I'm guessing weeks 12-20 go quite slowly?Click to expand...

mine went really quickly apart from when i was being sick! that always dragged! 
i cant wait to find out what youre having x


----------



## Essie

I'm watching DH dancing about to The Clash while cooking breakfast and Lyra is smiling and giggling at him. Perfect Sunday morning :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Afternoon ladies! I'm at home, OH made petit pains and cereal for breakfast and we've been slobbing and watching TV :thumbup: 

The football is on later so when it comes on I'm going to shower and get ready and then maybe do some Internet work on the laptop and then I feel I have loads to do. Erin asked me if she could come to mine when I seen her for tea the other night and she thinks she's staying :dohh: and I can't say no :cloud9: so I guess I'll be watching kiddy films later on after we play Lego and eat tea! I still have those numerical reasoning tests to do :argh:


----------



## firstbaby25

April sorry about your PNDD! :hugs: I've just started going for a walk when I wouldn't normally and I do feel better knowing I'm doing *something. *


----------



## Sarachka

Jay I wish Alex lived closer to me and I could see him so often. I'd die of joy if he came to stay the night  they're coming the week after next actually during the half term from his nursery. mon - thurs I think. CAN'T WAIT. It's my Wednesday off that week and I just. An WAIT to spend some time with him


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm pretty excited about your scan sezi. I'm sure everything is fine! Not that it will stop you worrying! 

I really can't wait for my shower. :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Sarah you cook with beef sausages right? I made some last night and they were awful. Really dry and tasteless. Are they best cooked in a casserole rather than just in the oven??


----------



## firstbaby25

It is pretty good that she's up the road I am lucky - I know, some times it's bad. It's basically once a week that she stays and I had stuff to do today. But it will be so worth it she's awesome last week we decided we were sharing her grandad's!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarah you cook with beef sausages right? I made some last night and they were awful. Really dry and tasteless. Are they best cooked in a casserole rather than just in the oven??

I don't really ever just cook sausages, they're normally in a casserole or cut up into meat balls etc. where did you get them from? I usually get my beef ones from aldi


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Sarah you cook with beef sausages right? I made some last night and they were awful. Really dry and tasteless. Are they best cooked in a casserole rather than just in the oven??
> 
> I don't really ever just cook sausages, they're normally in a casserole or cut up into meat balls etc. where did you get them from? I usually get my beef ones from aldiClick to expand...

They are from tesco. I've got some left so will try them in a casserole and see if they are better that way. Thanks.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

hope you are all having lovely Sundays ...

Little L has grown enough to model some turtle gifts 

thanks Kit and Cara 

and thanks Essie and Lyra xxxx

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







kit.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









essie.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarachka

Does anyone want a new siggy while I'm feeling in the mood?!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Does anyone want a new siggy while I'm feeling in the mood?!

Could I ? I tried to find my last one but everytime I try to scroll back and find it 
Lauren screams at me ! :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Lol sure crunch, what do u want it to say?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH, Holly and I all just fell asleep, only Holly and I slept for 2 hours and DH for 8 minutes :haha: He's been very bored by his female company so we're off for a walk in the forest to make it up to him!

Sarachka your scan will be fabbo and I think you're having a girl or a boy :thumbup:

My Lauren you have grown and you look BEAUTIFUL! xxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

There was a huge furry red Christmas turtle in my nap dream :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunch I found it

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunch I found it
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/laurencharlotte.gif

Perfection !!!!! Thanks .... Today's mission is to get this on x

Thanks napping monkey x


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm watching Erin playing Lego :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

lazy day today...watched rugby...made hummus...started reading Anna Karenina FINALLY...generally lazed around...:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

so i won 100 on bingo today i only put 10 on in the night to keep me awake lol! so i have managed to buy Angels main b day present :) ipod touch! its second hand but she is only going to be 10! but she loves music so i think its a good buy! also got most of the turtle children x mas presents only a couple more to get whoop :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> lazy day today...watched rugby...made hummus...started reading Anna Karenina FINALLY...generally lazed around...:cloud9:

ah glad you had a nice lazy day :)


----------



## Sarachka

We are doing a frosty BBQ!


----------



## TrinityMom

:rofl:
https://thehairpin.com/2011/10/how-...e-not-a-spiritual-person-but-are-really-geeky


----------



## TrinityMom

Lissy, I'm so sorry this is happening. I SO understand what you are going through. I had the same with Tarquin, but with him it was only picked up at 6 weeks when he weighed less than his birth weight. I tried Fenugreek, Fennel, Jungle juice, feeding continually...everything...and I cried for 2 weeks. I had to eventually reconcile with the fact that he was not meant to BF and that he was ok with it.

Maybe have a checkup? I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis shortly afterwards which clearly contributed. I'm not saying you have MS but other health things contribute to BF problems


----------



## TrinityMom

I have a disc in my neck at C3 that bulges out. Last year I had traction and injections and was in a neck brace for months. The other night I had a freak 'accident' - my cellphone was on the back of the couch and I leant back and it jabbed me on my spine, exactly on the bulging disc. Now I have such neck pain and my should has basically gone lame - can't raise my arm at all. So so sore :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I have a disc in my neck at C3 that bulges out. Last year I had traction and injections and was in a neck brace for months. The other night I had a freak 'accident' - my cellphone was on the back of the couch and I leant back and it jabbed me on my spine, exactly on the bulging disc. Now I have such neck pain and my should has basically gone lame - can't raise my arm at all. So so sore :nope:

oh no that sounds so painful :( hope it gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

where is everybody tonight?


----------



## Essie

That sounds sore Trin, I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## mummyApril

anyone got any good motivational tips? thats one symptom is i just have no get up and go! and tomoro i have tons of housework to do, i cant have caffeine just makes me worse lol x


----------



## Essie

You know that feeling of dread you get in the pit of your stomach? I have it. I'm meeting my boss tomorrow to discuss flexible working and I'm so anxious about it. I don't like to ask for things. Everyone keeps telling me it'll be fine but all that's going through my mind is the reasons she can/will give for refusing my request. It's not even the official meeting tomorrow. I'm going to discuss, in principle, what I would like because you can only make one request a year so I want to be fairly confident that my request will be accepted before I make it. After this meeting I'll have to submit my form and then have another meeting and then I'll be informed within 14 days of her decision. Then again my boss is never particularly observant of policy, she didn't do any risk assessments when I was pregnant, so maybe she will count this as the official meeting. 

I feel so sick thinking about it. If she says no I have no idea what I will do. Cry probably. I'll have Lyra with me too so I'm crossing my fingers she doesn't cry the whole time.


----------



## mummyApril

good luck essie will be thinkin of you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dudes, monkey here :hi: Coco avant Chanel is on tv so watching le gogglebox :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Trin!! Poor you. I remember seeing the photo of you in traction. Does that help?

Essie just see what happens tomorrow. Try not to get yourself worked up before hand. X


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> You know that feeling of dread you get in the pit of your stomach? I have it. I'm meeting my boss tomorrow to discuss flexible working and I'm so anxious about it. I don't like to ask for things. Everyone keeps telling me it'll be fine but all that's going through my mind is the reasons she can/will give for refusing my request. It's not even the official meeting tomorrow. I'm going to discuss, in principle, what I would like because you can only make one request a year so I want to be fairly confident that my request will be accepted before I make it. After this meeting I'll have to submit my form and then have another meeting and then I'll be informed within 14 days of her decision. Then again my boss is never particularly observant of policy, she didn't do any risk assessments when I was pregnant, so maybe she will count this as the official meeting.
> 
> I feel so sick thinking about it. If she says no I have no idea what I will do. Cry probably. I'll have Lyra with me too so I'm crossing my fingers she doesn't cry the whole time.

That's scary! Good luck. I'm sure you'll be fine. Hopefully it's one of those situations where the dread and anticipation is worse than the actual event


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trin!! Poor you. I remember seeing the photo of you in traction. Does that help?
> 
> Essie just see what happens tomorrow. Try not to get yourself worked up before hand. X

It helps while I'm in it, fantastic relief and then feels awful when I'm out of it. Mixed opinions on whether it's good or bad. Also mixed opinions on whether I should have surgery or not. All a mute point at the moment being preggers but surgery is not my favourite option

I'm looking for my shoulder sling and DH just added up I have a neck brace, sling, wrist brace for each wrist and tons of strapping in different pretty colours :haha: Fun :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to take paracetamol and go to bed

Night night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Thanks everyone. It's strange because everyone who knows me at work thinks I'm really laid back, I obviously hide this anxious, neurotic side of myself very well :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry you are feeling the PMDD again April. :hugs:

Trin, OUCH! Your neck/back pain sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon.

Sarah, hope you get some relief from your back pain as well. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and Essie, try not to worry, what will be, will be. I know that may not seem comforting but it helps me in times like that.


----------



## Essie

Sleep well Trin x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie I'm sure it will all be fine, try not to worry tonight about it :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Night Trin hope your neck gets better! I complain when I just pull my neck so have tons of sympathy for you! 
Thanks Molly how are you? 
I'm just about to get into a hot bath and then bed, although I doubt I'll sleep til late! So may be back if not goodnight all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just tried finding hb so my dh could hear it but so hard to find, I give up on the doppler! I'm sure I can feel baby blobbling around sometimes the last couple of days so not fussed, I know home dopplers are tricky things.

The Coco Chanel film was good, bloods less so at 110 after a pretty light dinner as hollymonkey dinners go. S'pose they're within range, and I do have a cold and any infection makes them higher.:shrug:

Lovely lazy sunday of playing with Holly and napping and forest walking, off to beddy byes now. Sleep tight all xxxx


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> Lissy, I'm so sorry this is happening. I SO understand what you are going through. I had the same with Tarquin, but with him it was only picked up at 6 weeks when he weighed less than his birth weight. I tried Fenugreek, Fennel, Jungle juice, feeding continually...everything...and I cried for 2 weeks. I had to eventually reconcile with the fact that he was not meant to BF and that he was ok with it.
> 
> Maybe have a checkup? I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis shortly afterwards which clearly contributed. I'm not saying you have MS but other health things contribute to BF problems

Thankyou, Esme was gaining an oz a day but that slowed and she is not quite at birth weight yet,I am feeling a bit more rational today-hopefully that lasts!!
It's funny you say this-my Dr wants to look into ms as a possibility-he said he wants to see how I am when my anaemia and spd pick up a little as he thinks that may be shadowing it? I don't really know anything about ms though,I guess we shall see!
I'm sorry your disc is hurting you :(
Crunchie does the suit I sent fit her yet?
I am feeling very lucky tonight to have you guys to turn to...I'm ashamed to say that a year ago I wouldn't have believed I would have REAL friends on a forum-in fact I only joined because Clare told me I should and she terrifies me :) So thankyou all for your kindness,wisdom and support xx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Just tried finding hb so my dh could hear it but so hard to find, I give up on the doppler! I'm sure I can feel baby blobbling around sometimes the last couple of days so not fussed, I know home dopplers are tricky things.
> 
> The Coco Chanel film was good, bloods less so at 110 after a pretty light dinner as hollymonkey dinners go. S'pose they're within range, and I do have a cold and any infection makes them higher.:shrug:
> 
> Lovely lazy sunday of playing with Holly and napping and forest walking, off to beddy byes now. Sleep tight all xxxx

bubi is probably tucked hiding away lovey x


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Lissy, I'm so sorry this is happening. I SO understand what you are going through. I had the same with Tarquin, but with him it was only picked up at 6 weeks when he weighed less than his birth weight. I tried Fenugreek, Fennel, Jungle juice, feeding continually...everything...and I cried for 2 weeks. I had to eventually reconcile with the fact that he was not meant to BF and that he was ok with it.
> 
> Maybe have a checkup? I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis shortly afterwards which clearly contributed. I'm not saying you have MS but other health things contribute to BF problems
> 
> Thankyou, Esme was gaining an oz a day but that slowed and she is not quite at birth weight yet,I am feeling a bit more rational today-hopefully that lasts!!
> It's funny you say this-my Dr wants to look into ms as a possibility-he said he wants to see how I am when my anaemia and spd pick up a little as he thinks that may be shadowing it? I don't really know anything about ms though,I guess we shall see!
> I'm sorry your disc is hurting you :(
> Crunchie does the suit I sent fit her yet?
> I am feeling very lucky tonight to have you guys to turn to...I'm ashamed to say that a year ago I wouldn't have believed I would have REAL friends on a forum-in fact I only joined because Clare told me I should and she terrifies me :) So thankyou all for your kindness,wisdom and support xxClick to expand...

this last bit made me laugh! i know what you mean though i cant imagine what it would be like if i hadnt of come across this thread! so glad i did x


----------



## canduojiu

Trin, OUCH! Your neck/back pain sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Breakfast in bed :munch: Woken up far too early by what I thought was torrential rain- 'twas dh showering :dohh:

I still slightly have my cold despite 2 walks yesterday to clear it out my system but it's a lot less snotsome today :thumbup: I'll get some great veggie soup ingredients this morning for it, though what I think it really needs is a huge massive chocolate and banana pancake :devil: Ah dream on sugar baby!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Soooo, who are going to be my weird hours breastfeeding friends? All the first batch of turtle babes are practically sleeping their nights and will be almost one once Sarachka and I pop. Trin and Cassie will probably be up with us for some feeds if their bubbas aren't in any hurry to sleep through. Then there's Newbie and Jaynie who could sneak a baby in next month, so I could yet be having breastfeeding turtle parties.:dance: If not it's just you and me Sarachka, we'll have to try and get the same night feeding rhythm!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck today Essie :thumbup: 

Trin I hope your neck gets better soon. My dad's C3 is made of titanium, he's very proud of this fact! His cancer crumbled it but as a cycling fan he was delighted they repaired it with such a high quality lightweight material as titanium :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well since I'm all alone and unloved I may as well go and shower and start on cleaning out the animals which is my monday morning mission. Though Holly does so love to help so I'll wait until she's up. She busies herself with her little shovel and the woodchips, and feeds the guinea pigs their beans and is so happy I'd feel mean to clean them out without her :nope: It's a longer and messier process with her help but she's sooooo cute!

Oh yes thanks April, I reckon bubs was hiding too. I'm sure I've felt those first air bubbly movements and hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll get the first certain movements, which will be reassuring, it was mainly so dh could hear hb since he missed the 12 week scan! 

Well off to shower then. Happy Mondays turts, have a good one :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

canduojiu said:


> Trin, OUCH! Your neck/back pain sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon.

:-k A little random... any reason for copying my post and reposting it as your own?


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I missed you B. Enjoy your shower and animal pen cleaning.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Soooo, who are going to be my weird hours breastfeeding friends? All the first batch of turtle babes are practically sleeping their nights and will be almost one once Sarachka and I pop. Trin and Cassie will probably be up with us for some feeds if their bubbas aren't in any hurry to sleep through. Then there's Newbie and Jaynie who could sneak a baby in next month, so I could yet be having breastfeeding turtle parties.:dance: If not it's just you and me Sarachka, we'll have to try and get the same night feeding rhythm!

I'll be your fwend Holly. I'm planning on leaving the sofa in the "nursery" which is currently my study so I'll be able to sit and use my phone bc I'll be an old pro like you soon! I also might get one of those slings that is like this: https://blog.invitingsmiles.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/baby-sling.jpg so that during the day times Noah can just be in there and I can have my hands free for important things such as BNB and facebook :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Well since I'm all alone and unloved I may as well go and shower and start on cleaning out the animals which is my monday morning mission. Though Holly does so love to help so I'll wait until she's up. She busies herself with her little shovel and the woodchips, and feeds the guinea pigs their beans and is so happy I'd feel mean to clean them out without her :nope: It's a longer and messier process with her help but she's sooooo cute!
> 
> Oh yes thanks April, I reckon bubs was hiding too. I'm sure I've felt those first air bubbly movements and hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll get the first certain movements, which will be reassuring, it was mainly so dh could hear hb since he missed the 12 week scan!
> 
> Well off to shower then. Happy Mondays turts, have a good one :flower:

you are NEVER unloved!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

HOLY WATERMELONS! IM 37 WEEKS TODAY-FULL TERM :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/trigun221/Funny/CatPush.jpg
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb134/eriminagawa/Funny%20Pics/3bac.jpghttps://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n498/briankbishop/FUNNY%20AND%20WEIRD%20PICS/baby-watermelon.jpghttps://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l617/CeleneHannahRamdeo/Cats%20and%20kities/I_Love_This_Watermelon_s.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

morning turtles

typing one handed here. had a really crappy night with my shoulder :nope: getting dressed was interesting and my hair leaves a lot to be desired

Maybe coffee will make it all better


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Soooo, who are going to be my weird hours breastfeeding friends? All the first batch of turtle babes are practically sleeping their nights and will be almost one once Sarachka and I pop. Trin and Cassie will probably be up with us for some feeds if their bubbas aren't in any hurry to sleep through. Then there's Newbie and Jaynie who could sneak a baby in next month, so I could yet be having breastfeeding turtle parties.:dance: If not it's just you and me Sarachka, we'll have to try and get the same night feeding rhythm!

At least we'll be in the same time zone so our babes may synchronise. Tho tbh I usually feed lying down in bed and snooze through the feeds....hope Tori agrees with that


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> canduojiu said:
> 
> 
> Trin, OUCH! Your neck/back pain sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> :-k A little random... any reason for copying my post and reposting it as your own?Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'm so brain dead this morning I didn't notice...that is random


----------



## TrinityMom

Sez, I have this (the blue one) because a rep gave it to me

https://www.babysense.com/images/uploads/babysense_sling1.jpg

But I want this because it looks like it will be better for my back...tho in the heat I'm not sure about being so wrapped up. But see Addie, you can wear 2 babies at once

https://www.tinytapir.com/item_images/moby%20wrap%20-%20solid%20_%20350.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have the wrap around Trin :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mine's really groovy colours though, I'll post a pic!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I have the wrap around Trin :thumbup:

I have friends who have them and swear by them. If I was handy I would just sew one for myself because they are really expensive


----------



## Essie

I have a wrap around too, Lyra loved being all snuggled in, although I think we need to experiment with a different position now because she's so nosy, she loves to see what's going on.


----------



## HollyMonkey

To be honest I never used it half as much as the baby bjorn, which was sooooooo efficient and back friendly for clomping around Paris and stuff. I used the scarf at home when I wanted to feel ethnic but not as much as I thought I would!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> To be honest I never used it half as much as the baby bjorn, which was sooooooo efficient and back friendly for clomping around Paris and stuff. I used the scarf at home when I wanted to feel ethnic but not as much as I thought I would!!

:rofl: IT's only ethnic if you wear it on your back...and then to be authentic it should be a towel covered with a HUGE blanket - even if it's 40* heat :haha:

We start them early here :haha:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-OlbBnCCOXrY/TVs7W4O_qFI/AAAAAAAABzk/t5bbuA5BqBY/s1600/Christmas%2BAfrica%2B433.JPG


----------



## Essie

I have the 'baba sling' as well but couldn't get on with it. Lyra ended up dangling under my armpit :wacko: but maybe now she's a bit bigger we could try a different position an it might work better. I'll have o dig it out and try.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I found these 2 pics of Holly in the scarf. The pics are a bit dull but it's technicolour dreamcoat colour!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2096.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2099.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

But it drove me nuts if I used it to go into Paris or shopping etc compared to those lovely efficient poppers on the babybjorn:haha: And it would need shifting and hoiking all the time, and Holly preferred the extra movement she had in the babybjorn to grab at things and kick her legs around :shrug: I've never got on much with ethnic though, I like my modern gadgetry!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The thing I HATED most was the metal framed rucksack thing though! I got one at a junk place for 5 euros and it was sooooo backachey within minutes! Holly loved it though, so I'd take her for a ride it it round the garden just for her pleasure, but never as utility!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> To be honest I never used it half as much as the baby bjorn, which was sooooooo efficient and back friendly for clomping around Paris and stuff. I used the scarf at home when I wanted to feel ethnic but not as much as I thought I would!!
> 
> :rofl: IT's only ethnic if you wear it on your back...and then to be authentic it should be a towel covered with a HUGE blanket - even if it's 40* heat :haha:
> 
> We start them early here :haha:
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-OlbBnCCOXrY/TVs7W4O_qFI/AAAAAAAABzk/t5bbuA5BqBY/s1600/Christmas%2BAfrica%2B433.JPGClick to expand...

Well I'll just have to get Holly to carry her brother around on her back :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie what time's your work meeting?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since I can't have French Onion Soup to cure my cold I'm making a home invention *Super Soup *- it's going to have brocolli, spinach, celery and fennel- god knows what it will taste like but a good greens fix!! And I've got some ginger and mint simmering to make an infusion with lemon, nommo. Then having cassoulet and green beans for main lunch. Hungry hungry.

I learnt something about GD, that it can cause excess amniotic fluid and the reason being that it's baby's urine, because sugar babies wee alot. Read that on the GD support thread


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I found these 2 pics of Holly in the scarf. The pics are a bit dull but it's technicolour dreamcoat colour!!

That looks lovely :thumbup: The mobi wrap is basically thick t shirt material so very comfy to wear


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5273/dscn1917f.jpg:cry:
*full term bump*
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/571/dscn1916t.jpg
https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/5869/dscn1920s.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congrats on your watermelon Clare! And your mummy stripes!! Lovely bump :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I found these 2 pics of Holly in the scarf. The pics are a bit dull but it's technicolour dreamcoat colour!!
> 
> That looks lovely :thumbup: The mobi wrap is basically thick t shirt material so very comfy to wearClick to expand...

Thanks, it is very nice, I'm thinking maybe I'll turn it into a bag and a couple of cushions next year:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> canduojiu said:
> 
> 
> Trin, OUCH! Your neck/back pain sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> :-k A little random... any reason for copying my post and reposting it as your own?Click to expand...

not sure if they meant too as it was their first post x


----------



## mummyApril

my tomy sensor pad arrived heres to a good nights sleep!

crunch did you hear about same and billie out of TOWIE? gang of 9 girls who were Args 'best friends' beat them up, kicked Sam in the head until she was unconscious!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Does anyone want a new siggy while I'm feeling in the mood?!

Oh yea I would love a twin siggy!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Good Morning ladies. Well my day today is going to be filled with calling doctors. Have to call that Doctor in NYC and hope to get an appointment for the cvs and then I have to find a new obgyn. I found a practice I liked but then it turned out my OBGYN's wife is a doctor there so I can not go there. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Clare you are a watermelon!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just done my 30 mins on the exercise bike, it takes only that to make my legs feel like they've done something at the moment, whereas in normal non pregnant times I have to cycle for about 3hrs to get that feeling- talk about loss of form!! :fool:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i feel like a bloody watermelon :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck with doctors calls addie :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

OMG the smell of the garbage just made me throw up like crazy :cry: Also the smell in the fridge and everyone says nothing in the fridge smells but something smells to me. I can not go in the kitchen I am going to have to get dressed and go to my moms till my house airs out.


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon all :wave:

My mum has just left :( and Cara has gone for a quick nap :sleep: so I'm popping on to say hello, I missed you and I nuv you :hugs:

I've had a speed read but I may not get to all my replies right away as once Cara wakes up, I want to go out to the shops. I will defo be back on tonight anyway though :thumbup:

:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello my friends have you missed me:shrug: a big thanks to sarah & april for their msgs:kiss:well im back and getting there i hope :winkwink:tried to catch up but give up so what did i miss?? And what page are addies scan pics on? have i missed any other exciting photos or news:shrug:i seen lil spy's post:happydance:and sorry about your sisters diebetes Bethany:hugs:





newbie_ttc said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hey turts i was awol yesterday due to a crazed day of screamy screamy town twice and friends for lunch a spin class and a disaster for tea!!!!!!!!
> 
> what happened? :shrug:Click to expand...

Newbs it was an indian dish and you chuck in the rice,chicken & sauce for 35mins and apparently its cooked !! well the jar lied:growlmad:my rice was hard and dinner was ruined :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls.

Quick Christmas post. Got up with Erin obviously talked her in to walking the shop because she loves milk so much! And we had none for cereal! Then we ate and watched a Donald Duck Disney film and then we had a bath and went for a walk and then I dropped her at my cousins where she goes on a Monday and she was sad :cry: to see me go! I hate that! 

Lissy sorry that you are still having post birth symptoms and ailments. I think that sometimes things don't work out and from you guys and my sister I am going to make the plan that nothing goes to plan. If I get a turn. 

Essie good luck with your meeting today I hope your boss isn't unreasonable :nope: 

]The rest of you - I have to go now and be all proactive. Although I'm still waiting on tax credits. I have a meeting on Thursday and they said that I might be entitled to £40 a week! Sighs.


----------



## addie25

HI welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is everything??


Here is the scan pic I am not sure what page it was on be4. The doctor took a bad picture!! Hopefully I get some great ones soon BY A NEW DOCTOR!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh now there's a turtle party and I'm going! That's sad!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> hope you are all having lovely Sundays ...
> 
> Little L has grown enough to model some turtle gifts
> 
> thanks Kit and Cara
> 
> and thanks Essie and Lyra xxxx
> 
> :hugs:

:awww:

LOVE her expressions Crunch - she's an ickle diamond :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Yes she does look adorable!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> so i won 100 on bingo today i only put 10 on in the night to keep me awake lol! so i have managed to buy Angels main b day present :) ipod touch! its second hand but she is only going to be 10! but she loves music so i think its a good buy! also got most of the turtle children x mas presents only a couple more to get whoop :)

Not only are you incredibly organised but you are incredibly kind :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I got a sling and while I'm not exactly doing the :happydance: I do feel a bit of relief :thumbup: Going to have a homoeopathic injection into the ligament and joint tomorrow


----------



## addie25

Glad the sling is helping a bit Trin.:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I have a disc in my neck at C3 that bulges out. Last year I had traction and injections and was in a neck brace for months. The other night I had a freak 'accident' - my cellphone was on the back of the couch and I leant back and it jabbed me on my spine, exactly on the bulging disc. Now I have such neck pain and my should has basically gone lame - can't raise my arm at all. So so sore :nope:

Trin..I totally sympathise m'love. It was a bulging disc that almost took my mum from us last year. She's still rehabilitating herself. My mum has had several discs removed and surgery is a double edged sword. The immediate problem is fixed by surgery BUT the act itself in part can end up contributing to further surgery being necessary...:shrug:

I hope it's calmed down :hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie what time's your work meeting?

It was at 12. All my worry was for nothing. My boss was happy to allow me to pretty much do whatever I want. She said she needs to speak to HR but she's happy in principle. So massive weight off my mind. Thank you all for reassuring me, you were all right of course.


----------



## addie25

So yesterday I sat on DH and he this was the conversation

DH "my you got big"
ME "EXCUSE ME, big where"
DH "Your belly"
ME "Oh ok yea my bump is showing"
DH" You just got heavy"
ME "WHAT!!!"

I call his mom and I go

ME "Your son is such a gentleman"
MIL "OH that is soooo nice to hear"
ME "Yea he called me heavy"
MIL "Oh my"

LOL she was so excited that I called him a gentleman I almost felt bad saying umm no I was just kidding

Im not mad he wasn't trying to be mean I did get heavier by 5 pounds and my belly is poking out. He wasn't saying it in a bad way and was confused when I was mad originally LOL hes happy babies are starting to show.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I got a sling and while I'm not exactly doing the :happydance: I do feel a bit of relief :thumbup: Going to have a homoeopathic injection into the ligament and joint tomorrow

Yes you have a joint tomorrow, that should help with the pain :haha:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Essie what time's your work meeting?
> 
> It was at 12. All my worry was for nothing. My boss was happy to allow me to pretty much do whatever I want. She said she needs to speak to HR but she's happy in principle. So massive weight off my mind. Thank you all for reassuring me, you were all right of course.Click to expand...

Glad everything is resolved and you can relax :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

dh arent the most tactful of people :haha: my dh has stopped the comments cos ill swing for him :grr:


me: omg i hate this top i look really pregnant? :hissy:
DH: *silent* :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helllooooo Kit and Hayley, you have returned from your action packed weekends :hugs:

I am doing the :happydance: because my post nomnom bloods are 90 :yipee: Thanks to the cycling I think since I ate a cassoulet. Time for tea and magic biscuits


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Essie what time's your work meeting?
> 
> It was at 12. All my worry was for nothing. My boss was happy to allow me to pretty much do whatever I want. She said she needs to speak to HR but she's happy in principle. So massive weight off my mind. Thank you all for reassuring me, you were all right of course.Click to expand...

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wonder if my baby will move onto a yellow square tomorrow:-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> So yesterday I sat on DH and he this was the conversation
> 
> DH "my you got big"
> ME "EXCUSE ME, big where"
> DH "Your belly"
> ME "Oh ok yea my bump is showing"
> DH" You just got heavy"
> ME "WHAT!!!"
> 
> I call his mom and I go
> 
> ME "Your son is such a gentleman"
> MIL "OH that is soooo nice to hear"
> ME "Yea he called me heavy"
> MIL "Oh my"
> 
> LOL she was so excited that I called him a gentleman I almost felt bad saying umm no I was just kidding
> 
> Im not mad he wasn't trying to be mean I did get heavier by 5 pounds and my belly is poking out. He wasn't saying it in a bad way and was confused when I was mad originally LOL hes happy babies are starting to show.

We are going to need pot pics addie!!!


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> dh arent the most tactful of people :haha: my dh has stopped the comments cos ill swing for him :grr:
> 
> 
> me: omg i hate this top i look really pregnant? :hissy:
> DH: *silent* :rofl:

HAHAHAHAH SILENT THAT IS HILARIOUS!! I felt bad bc he was saying it bc he was excited I was showing but it just came out all wrong and his tail was between his legs hahahahhaahahhahaha.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I have a disc in my neck at C3 that bulges out. Last year I had traction and injections and was in a neck brace for months. The other night I had a freak 'accident' - my cellphone was on the back of the couch and I leant back and it jabbed me on my spine, exactly on the bulging disc. Now I have such neck pain and my should has basically gone lame - can't raise my arm at all. So so sore :nope:
> 
> Trin..I totally sympathise m'love. It was a bulging disc that almost took my mum from us last year. She's still rehabilitating herself. My mum has had several discs removed and surgery is a double edged sword. The immediate problem is fixed by surgery BUT the act itself in part can end up contributing to further surgery being necessary...:shrug:
> 
> I hope it's calmed down :hugs:Click to expand...

Between your mum and my dad we must really be reassuring Trin about her plight!:wacko:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So yesterday I sat on DH and he this was the conversation
> 
> DH "my you got big"
> ME "EXCUSE ME, big where"
> DH "Your belly"
> ME "Oh ok yea my bump is showing"
> DH" You just got heavy"
> ME "WHAT!!!"
> 
> I call his mom and I go
> 
> ME "Your son is such a gentleman"
> MIL "OH that is soooo nice to hear"
> ME "Yea he called me heavy"
> MIL "Oh my"
> 
> LOL she was so excited that I called him a gentleman I almost felt bad saying umm no I was just kidding
> 
> Im not mad he wasn't trying to be mean I did get heavier by 5 pounds and my belly is poking out. He wasn't saying it in a bad way and was confused when I was mad originally LOL hes happy babies are starting to show.
> 
> We are going to need pot pics addie!!!Click to expand...


I just took some I am waiting for them to send to my computer :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What will they inject Trin, the homeopathic substance?

Edit: see following post too....


----------



## HollyMonkey

I ask because my mum has had chronic neck and shoulder pain and surgery etc but still ends up on morphine patches from time to time but if there's something homeopathic she can try, well you never know, it might help her :shrug: I would suggest swimming but in her case it's too late for that, plus she's afraid of water!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hurry up and wake up LO I want to go to the park :hissy: :brat:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I got a sling and while I'm not exactly doing the :happydance: I do feel a bit of relief :thumbup: Going to have a homoeopathic injection into the ligament and joint tomorrow
> 
> Yes you have a joint tomorrow, that should help with the pain :haha:Click to expand...

Well if Dr Munkie prescribes it then it must be ok :shrug::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I guess Holly's having an 'I've got a cold' nap like we both had yesterday, ie 2hrs long :wacko: I'm all :holly: and raring to go after my cycling though. Oooo Hark! I hear a rustle from upstairs.....it could be park time! We're going to play Adventure in the Trees :wohoo: Yep, LO awaketh! Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I ask because my mum has had chronic neck and shoulder pain and surgery etc but still ends up on morphine patches from time to time but if there's something homeopathic she can try, well you never know, it might help her :shrug: I would suggest swimming but in her case it's too late for that, plus she's afraid of water!!

Traumeel. It's a Heel product https://www.traumeel.com/


----------



## addie25

8 Week Twin Bump!!


----------



## addie25

So I called the doctor and they said they would call me back. When they said that to my friend they called back 5 days later :shrug: I hope I get a call back today, if not I will call again!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> 8 Week Twin Bump!!
> 
> View attachment 285138

So CUUUUTE!!


----------



## Essie

Love your bump Addie :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

That's a real bump Addie!!

Hayley lovely to see you back!! Hope ur ok now

Bethany keep an eye out for something in the mail for you. 

Jay sounds like a lovely morning with Erin. Please let me know if you do get some tax credits bc it means I should be entitled to it too!


----------



## addie25

Thanks Ladies!!! Cant wait to watch it grow!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi im back again just been cooking tea jambalaya nom nom !! 2 big casserole dishes full with lots of chirizo & jumbo king prawns 

well i went to the doctors this morning sarachka and he listened and suggested counselling ..........i think i will just gert through it on my own, hopefully myholiday will cheer me up and i need to stop letting things get to me life is tough so i just need to make the best of it i can hey, and if our finances get sorted curtesy of mummy dearest getting us a whooping loan to consolidate all our shitty little finances we will be able to get a house to rent so that will lift some worry too so fx for us please girls

addie thankyou for the scan pic post soooo cool lovely and your bump is splendid too xx

just had a kick in the teeth though next door............the house that was promised to us if it didn t sell was put up to let friday and has just had a viewing not happy even though i know lee wouldnt want to rent off him now cos he is a d*** (nxt door not lee lol(

............she didnt look impressed at our flats though haha stuck up cowbag


----------



## addie25

I really hope you get the house for rent. You sooooo deserve it!!:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww addie thats definately a bump :) awwww :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just recieved a letter from dr saying he tried to contact me but phone was off.i need to take another urine specimen to drs immediately :shock: i did but recepti0n wouldnt tell me why.

last week urine was sent off bcos mw though i had infection.


----------



## Mollykins

Morning/afternoon all :flower:

Addie, gorge pot! Aww turtle twins! :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare- yay for watermelon! Next installment of baby turtles is coming soon! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I ask because my mum has had chronic neck and shoulder pain and surgery etc but still ends up on morphine patches from time to time but if there's something homeopathic she can try, well you never know, it might help her :shrug: I would suggest swimming but in her case it's too late for that, plus she's afraid of water!!
> 
> Traumeel. It's a Heel product https://www.traumeel.com/Click to expand...

Thanks Trin:flower: DH could do with that too, he has an inflamed knee problem from too much running:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> 8 Week Twin Bump!!
> 
> View attachment 285138

Addie that's a _*gorgeous*_ twinsie bump!! I think it's going to get very big very quickly since it's already quite big!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly played for an hour and a half at the park and made 2 small friends :friends: They dug a hole in the earth together with sticks :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Morning/afternoon all :flower:
> 
> Addie, gorge pot! Aww turtle twins! :awww:

Evening Mollykins :howdy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> hi im back again just been cooking tea jambalaya nom nom !! 2 big casserole dishes full with lots of chirizo & jumbo king prawns
> 
> well i went to the doctors this morning sarachka and he listened and suggested counselling ..........i think i will just gert through it on my own, hopefully myholiday will cheer me up and i need to stop letting things get to me life is tough so i just need to make the best of it i can hey, and if our finances get sorted curtesy of mummy dearest getting us a whooping loan to consolidate all our shitty little finances we will be able to get a house to rent so that will lift some worry too so fx for us please girls
> 
> addie thankyou for the scan pic post soooo cool lovely and your bump is splendid too xx
> 
> just had a kick in the teeth though next door............the house that was promised to us if it didn t sell was put up to let friday and has just had a viewing not happy even though i know lee wouldnt want to rent off him now cos he is a d*** (nxt door not lee lol(
> 
> ............she didnt look impressed at our flats though haha stuck up cowbag

Your dinner sounds YUMMY, can I come round and gobble some please? I've got my fingers crossed for your house to rent :hugs: And did I ever tell you my sister's OH is called Lee? Random but it just came to mind:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:bodyb: PP

Off to do stuff :kiss: laters xxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I wish AF would show....


----------



## Mollykins

B, my youngest DD loves digging with sticks. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> I wish AF would show....

And I for one wonder why :shrug: :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

It isn't supposed to have thumb down :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Yay home, well at mumsie's. Going to have a quick run round the supermarket before going home to shower then bed! Knackered!!!

I'm already feeling really Christmassy this year already!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey dolls! :hi: happy monday! i'm here, had a rather busy weekend and start to my work day today. I'm heading to lunch now, but will try for a quick (yeah right! :haha:) catch up when i return. i hope each of you is well and merry! ttyl :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I wish AF would show....
> 
> And I for one wonder why :shrug: :-kClick to expand...

OH and I had a oopsie last week and since I haven't had a period yet I'm not sure when I ovulated or if I even have yet... so now I get to test until AF shows...or until I'm confident I'm not pregnant. :dohh: I had very pink/light red cm two nights ago and I thought I would wake with AF but no such luck. 

How are you today my darling?


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie, :wave: How was your busy weekend? Enjoy it?


----------



## cassie04

Hi ladies! my goodness just like you newbie i too havent stopped all weekend! iv just this second got back from hexham! its nice to be back home! :thumbup:

I got to meet my new midwife and register at hexham today! they showed me around the maternity ward and showed me the birthing pool! :thumbup:It is AMAZING! people have called it the hilton! :haha: its very private with your own rooms! she said there is only ever one labour at a time they have nevr had 2 labours at the same time! which is good! least i prob wont have to share my midwife!

Have i missed anything while i hav been away :shrug:

Hows everyones weekend?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> 8 Week Twin Bump!!
> 
> View attachment 285138

Addie!! :happydance: look how big you are already!! beautiful bump you've got there!! :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yay home, well at mumsie's. Going to have a quick run round the supermarket before going home to shower then bed! Knackered!!!
> 
> I'm already feeling really Christmassy this year already!!

Me too!! I'm feeling Christmassy!! This morning at 6am it felt soooooooooo much like Christmas!!


----------



## cassie04

ooohhh if you have put photos on this weekend of bumps, babies, scans anything let me know the page number so i can sneek a peek!

Addie- WOW :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie that sounds plush, your birthing zone :thumbup: Ours had a nice pool but I wasn't allowed in it coz my waters had already broken when I arrived at the hospital :cry: I had my own room though, nothing as snazzy as Luna's but a nice lady bought me food at regular intervals so that's the main thing :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I need a baby, I'm feeling really broody. This is me and Holly the day she was born, in our hospital room. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0357.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mollykins

What a beautiful picture B. :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This one's hilarious, it's Holly leaving the hospital! It was snowing so apparently I thought it best to disguise her as a snowman :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0423.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Addie ! great bump .......

Oh monkey I am already broody !!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

I also thought I should disguise Lauren 
this when I realised the newborn pramsuit and car seat would be a little big :haha:
 



Attached Files:







snowman.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooh the feeding shots get me REALLY broody, I might start leaking milk. Those eyes peering up when a baby feeds, full of food love :cloud9: No one has ever looked at me with such love as Holly feeding. I remember this feed, it was in a café in Paris when she was 2 weeks old :awww:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1171.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I also thought I should disguise Lauren
> this when I realised the newborn pramsuit and car seat would be a little big :haha:

:rofl:
It must be an effect of the hormones:shrug: And I'd clearly put so much emphasis into getting Holly into an enormous snowsuit and squeezing her into the carseat that I didn't pay much attention to the twisted security straps:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> This one's hilarious, it's Holly leaving the hospital! It was snowing so apparently I thought it best to disguise her as a snowman :haha:

hehe i did this with reece in loads of things he use to look like an american footballer as he always had a coat or jumper on which was too big :haha:and made his shoulders all hunch up


woooo beffany what big boobies you have :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

wow lots of turtles tonight partttyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I wish AF would show....
> 
> And I for one wonder why :shrug: :-kClick to expand...
> 
> OH and I had a oopsie last week and since I haven't had a period yet I'm not sure when I ovulated or if I even have yet... so now I get to test until AF shows...or until I'm confident I'm not pregnant. :dohh: I had very pink/light red cm two nights ago and I thought I would wake with AF but no such luck.
> 
> How are you today my darling?Click to expand...

Ahahha well, does it feel good to own up? :winkwink: I'm sure yoou'll be fine you BF'ing? Think that slows the old egg production down! 

I'm ok, still no news on the job I went for but he did say Monday/Tuesday so I don't want to trouble them! I've just cleared Adam out of my hair for a bit - put the foot down on watching him play FIFA at his friends, so he's gone alone! I can apply for some jobs and watch 16 & pregnant :happydance:.

How are you and your clan? Is the OH here or away? Leo's reflux any better?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I ask because my mum has had chronic neck and shoulder pain and surgery etc but still ends up on morphine patches from time to time but if there's something homeopathic she can try, well you never know, it might help her :shrug: I would suggest swimming but in her case it's too late for that, plus she's afraid of water!!
> 
> Traumeel. It's a Heel product https://www.traumeel.com/Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin:flower: DH could do with that too, he has an inflamed knee problem from too much running:thumbup:Click to expand...

It works really well. I often inject it into whatever ligament on the knee is giving problems for patients or even just subcut if it's really sore. I'm sure you could do it at home if you use insulin needles. I bought the gel today to use in the meantime and I called my gynae and he gave me a script for 20 Stopayne (paracetamol and codeine) which he said is safe because it's short term and I'm over 20 weeks. I had it when I burst an ovarian cyst with Tarq. Feeling quite good now as long as I don't lift my arm. Looking forward to a good night sleep :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so i won 100 on bingo today i only put 10 on in the night to keep me awake lol! so i have managed to buy Angels main b day present :) ipod touch! its second hand but she is only going to be 10! but she loves music so i think its a good buy! also got most of the turtle children x mas presents only a couple more to get whoop :)
> 
> Not only are you incredibly organised but you are incredibly kind :hugs:Click to expand...

aww thankyou :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I got a sling and while I'm not exactly doing the :happydance: I do feel a bit of relief :thumbup: Going to have a homoeopathic injection into the ligament and joint tomorrow

that sounds painful :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

OMG! im pregnant and broody can that even happen!

Those photos were amaizng and hilarious! 

Thanks for them! they made me feel all warm and fuzzy! :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I also thought I should disguise Lauren
> this when I realised the newborn pramsuit and car seat would be a little big :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> It must be an effect of the hormones:shrug: And I'd clearly put so much emphasis into getting Holly into an enormous snowsuit and squeezing her into the carseat that I didn't pay much attention to the twisted security straps:blush:Click to expand...

:haha:....can u spot Lauren's hand trying to escape :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Wowser tonight is defo our 1st birthday party!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I wonder if my baby will move onto a yellow square tomorrow:-k

yeah i think its 13 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

I would like my AF also ......where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I guess Holly's having an 'I've got a cold' nap like we both had yesterday, ie 2hrs long :wacko: I'm all :holly: and raring to go after my cycling though. Oooo Hark! I hear a rustle from upstairs.....it could be park time! We're going to play Adventure in the Trees :wohoo: Yep, LO awaketh! Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

this was her favourite game at tropical wings :)


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry you are in pain Trin my love !!! big hugs


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> 8 Week Twin Bump!!
> 
> View attachment 285138

beautiful bump Addie :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> hi im back again just been cooking tea jambalaya nom nom !! 2 big casserole dishes full with lots of chirizo & jumbo king prawns
> 
> well i went to the doctors this morning sarachka and he listened and suggested counselling ..........i think i will just gert through it on my own, hopefully myholiday will cheer me up and i need to stop letting things get to me life is tough so i just need to make the best of it i can hey, and if our finances get sorted curtesy of mummy dearest getting us a whooping loan to consolidate all our shitty little finances we will be able to get a house to rent so that will lift some worry too so fx for us please girls
> 
> addie thankyou for the scan pic post soooo cool lovely and your bump is splendid too xx
> 
> just had a kick in the teeth though next door............the house that was promised to us if it didn t sell was put up to let friday and has just had a viewing not happy even though i know lee wouldnt want to rent off him now cos he is a d*** (nxt door not lee lol(
> 
> ............she didnt look impressed at our flats though haha stuck up cowbag

hope youre ok darls xx


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> just recieved a letter from dr saying he tried to contact me but phone was off.i need to take another urine specimen to drs immediately :shock: i did but recepti0n wouldnt tell me why.
> 
> last week urine was sent off bcos mw though i had infection.

hope everything is ok x


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya girls you lot and my friend have all made me broody. Except my friend really doesn't want to BF ever again and actively discourages it! But the more I see about it - the more I at least want to try it.

I'm at home alone Adams gone to play FIFA alone :happydance: so i'm gonna catch up with my tv while job hunting after a lovely morning with Erin! :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

I had soya schnitzel butternut and baked potato for dinner...couldn't finish it and it wasn't a lot. Only ate half my lunch too. Really no appetite and back to being hungry til I stand up then feeling vaguely nauseous. Blah

I hate Diwali and Guy Fawks!!!! My poor animals:growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin, glad you have sorted out a holistic alternative to your pain! hope it eases and you get the sleep that you deserve :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I wish AF would show....

is there reason for this lovey? otherwise id say youre mad! lol hope youre ok x


----------



## Essie

I've just seen my friends pics of her baby born last Friday and it makes me broody. Gorgeous pics of Holly and Lauren. 

B I love the way Lyra looks at me when she's feeding :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hi ladies! my goodness just like you newbie i too havent stopped all weekend! iv just this second got back from hexham! its nice to be back home! :thumbup:
> 
> I got to meet my new midwife and register at hexham today! they showed me around the maternity ward and showed me the birthing pool! :thumbup:It is AMAZING! people have called it the hilton! :haha: its very private with your own rooms! she said there is only ever one labour at a time they have nevr had 2 labours at the same time! which is good! least i prob wont have to share my midwife!
> 
> Have i missed anything while i hav been away :shrug:
> 
> Hows everyones weekend?

ohh sounds loverrlly i really wanted a water birth no such luck for me


----------



## Sarachka

*Turtle Party!!!*

https://www.jonco48.com/blog/turtle_20party.jpg

https://www.bettycrocker.com/menus-holidays-parties/mhplibrary/birthdays/~/media/Images/SectionImages/MHP/DetailImages/turtle-party.ashx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I think I need a baby, I'm feeling really broody. This is me and Holly the day she was born, in our hospital room. :cloud9:

i love this! you look so well and happy and what a cutie Holly was! (and still is)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooh the feeding shots get me REALLY broody, I might start leaking milk. Those eyes peering up when a baby feeds, full of food love :cloud9: No one has ever looked at me with such love as Holly feeding. I remember this feed, it was in a café in Paris when she was 2 weeks old :awww:

this made me feel :cry: so lovely, i miss this with James so much!
im going to stick him on now! (i have one working boobie :haha:)


----------



## new mummy2010

april- im going to get there eventually i hope, i have been real low lately and i think lee was right in saying i was depressed maybe not post nately but depressed all the same..........on friday i just ended up in big crying blubbering screaming down the phone to him wreck ,i have been spending near enough every other day in tears and really struggle when i know its a day when he will be home from work tea,bath & changed then staright out in usually less than an hour ...now its not nathanial missing out on daddy time no not at all its ME missing out on OH's time i feel like screaming HELLO IM STILL HERE YOU KNOW...............i feel pratically single most of the time which is killing me because im not am i !?, i want to go out more with the girls and keep needing a drink not to get lathered just the need for one, he doesnt like me going out!! surprise surprise well i dont particullary like him playing pissing darts 4 nights (yes 4 now)a week , i think its goin to be make or break on this holiday i blame the way i feel totally on him the finacial mess (his fault through job changes and gambling), my aloneness (well cos he l;eaves me alone all the frickin time), my general unhappiness (because i am down right un happy with myself and my life at the moment)

sorry girls moan over ......


----------



## Sarachka

esp for LUNA

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XC3yUCVYgvo/TI2PgneE8ZI/AAAAAAAAC0Q/1p2pft0S3Uk/s1600/forestfairyhedgehogcupcakesandsign.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *Turtle Party!!!*
> 
> https://www.jonco48.com/blog/turtle_20party.jpg
> 
> https://www.bettycrocker.com/menus-holidays-parties/mhplibrary/birthdays/~/media/Images/SectionImages/MHP/DetailImages/turtle-party.ashx

haha brilliant


----------



## new mummy2010

Nathanial is officially 12 weeks old today time flys hey so sad how fast they grow ,im estimating he will weigh in at 14lb 4oz on thursday at babyclinic

although he may get a sneaky weigh in at clinic tomorrow for his jabs 2nd lot ouchy bless him 

sarachka that turtle cake looks easy to make i think we should choose a weekend and have ''A GREAT TURTLE BAKE OFF'' we could all make our own version of turtle cakes and award each other points tot up points and voila have a bake off winner!!! just a crazy idea from little old me...............

Now who was it that made ''MARS BAR COOKIES''??? was it crrunchie ??

reece and i want to make them tomorrow what do we need and the how please ?? im more a cake lady!!

the cake on facebook was very impressive too that OH made crunch!!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> april- im going to get there eventually i hope, i have been real low lately and i think lee was right in saying i was depressed maybe not post nately but depressed all the same..........on friday i just ended up in big crying blubbering screaming down the phone to him wreck ,i have been spending near enough every other day in tears and really struggle when i know its a day when he will be home from work tea,bath & changed then staright out in usually less than an hour ...now its not nathanial missing out on daddy time no not at all its ME missing out on OH's time i feel like screaming HELLO IM STILL HERE YOU KNOW...............i feel pratically single most of the time which is killing me because im not am i !?, i want to go out more with the girls and keep needing a drink not to get lathered just the need for one, he doesnt like me going out!! surprise surprise well i dont particullary like him playing pissing darts 4 nights (yes 4 now)a week , i think its goin to be make or break on this holiday i blame the way i feel totally on him the finacial mess (his fault through job changes and gambling), my aloneness (well cos he l;eaves me alone all the frickin time), my general unhappiness (because i am down right un happy with myself and my life at the moment)
> 
> sorry girls moan over ......

aww love :hugs: i really hope this holiday helps and that he wises up!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Going to take the dog out for a walk, don't all go home from the party before I'm back :cry: Half hour max I'll be :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

April... There is a reason for wanting AF... It's a couple/few pages back.


----------



## Mollykins

Random share but I am amazed. I just pumped 4.5 oz in 10 minutes off one breast. :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Random share but I am amazed. I just pumped 4.5 oz in 10 minutes off one breast. :shock:

Whoah! :bodyb:

That's impressive!

Also, is it not likely that you won't see AF while you are still BFing?


----------



## Essie

Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out. 

Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

naughty naughty turtles making me hungry for something sweet after those photos of cakes and asking how to make mars bar cakes! :dohh:

off to asda to buy my weight in ben and jerry's ice cream! :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April... There is a reason for wanting AF... It's a couple/few pages back.

i just saw! are you going to test? or have you been testing?


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out.
> 
> Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:

ohhhhh HayleyI was just going to say it was Essie !!! 

I have some millie cookie dough in the fridge that I wanted to bake on Sunday but the boy took over my oven to bake his cheesecake !!! 

I want to do a bake off :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


>

:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Random share but I am amazed. I just pumped 4.5 oz in 10 minutes off one breast. :shock:

:wacko: wow !!! now does one boob feel bigger than the other ????:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

im going to be baking tomoro! going to try and make some sort of halloween cupcakes! but im limited as asda have nothing halloweeny for cupcakes in but i have food colouring etc so well see :)


----------



## mummyApril

i can just picture your boobs molly one huge the other deflated hahaha


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhhhhhhh April I did see about the towie girls ...how awful is that !!!!


----------



## mummyApril

i dont know if any of you would want to but anyone want a breast pump? i used it once! and have no need for it now, also a ack of about 48 breast pads (there was 50 lol) iv spring cleaned the bedroom today so having a clear out obvs :)


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> i dont know if any of you would want to but anyone want a breast pump? i used it once! and have no need for it now, also a ack of about 48 breast pads (there was 50 lol) iv spring cleaned the bedroom today so having a clear out obvs :)

you might still need it Aprilinka?! Other wise I'll happily have it. How much do you want for it?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out.
> 
> Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:
> 
> ohhhhh HayleyI was just going to say it was Essie !!!
> 
> I have some millie cookie dough in the fridge that I wanted to bake on Sunday but the boy took over my oven to bake his cheesecake !!!
> 
> I want to do a bake off :happydance:Click to expand...

Has anyone got a good red velvet cake recipe? I've never made one and Ch'ien wants one for his birthday. Want to do a practice run this weekend


----------



## Crunchie

rightttttttttttttttttttt

who is taking me to afternoon tea at the Berkeley :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







afternoon.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Random share but I am amazed. I just pumped 4.5 oz in 10 minutes off one breast. :shock:
> 
> :wacko: wow !!! now does one boob feel bigger than the other ????:haha:Click to expand...

It does! :haha: probably well that Leo is feeding off the other right now. 

April, I started testing today, negative. :happydance: 

Kit, I've googled to death "possible to get pregnant 5/6 weeks after giving birth and breastfeeding" and (of course) no one source of information can agree so I'll be testing for a bit but I hope my period comes first...before I spend loads of money testing.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> im going to be baking tomoro! going to try and make some sort of halloween cupcakes! but im limited as asda have nothing halloweeny for cupcakes in but i have food colouring etc so well see :)

There are some Halloween cupcakes in one of my cupcake books that I really want to make. Last year I made a sheet cake and covered it with ground up bourbons to look like soil and made spooky looking graves and things.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i dont know if any of you would want to but anyone want a breast pump? i used it once! and have no need for it now, also a ack of about 48 breast pads (there was 50 lol) iv spring cleaned the bedroom today so having a clear out obvs :)
> 
> you might still need it Aprilinka?! Other wise I'll happily have it. How much do you want for it?Click to expand...

i honestly have no need for it, and dont be silly i dont want anything for it :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out.
> 
> Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:
> 
> ohhhhh HayleyI was just going to say it was Essie !!!
> 
> I have some millie cookie dough in the fridge that I wanted to bake on Sunday but the boy took over my oven to bake his cheesecake !!!
> 
> I want to do a bake off :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone got a good red velvet cake recipe? I've never made one and Ch'ien wants one for his birthday. Want to do a practice run this weekendClick to expand...

i believe i do but for a huge cupcake not sure it will be the same amount of ingredients etc, will check x


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley..I'm really sorry that you are so down at the moment. It's hard enough having a new baby without everything else you have going on. Like has been said already, I really hope that your holiday puts things into perspective for you and Lee and everything works out how you want it to. I do think though that you need to spend some more time on you rather than waiting for the time Lee spares you in between his darts. Maybe if the shoe was on the other foot he might gain a little bit of insight into how you feel?

Chin up m'love :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out.
> 
> Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:
> 
> ohhhhh HayleyI was just going to say it was Essie !!!
> 
> I have some millie cookie dough in the fridge that I wanted to bake on Sunday but the boy took over my oven to bake his cheesecake !!!
> 
> I want to do a bake off :happydance:Click to expand...

I could make the most burnt cake :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is a conspiracy to raise my blood sugar isn't it? All this cakes and baking talk :sulk: Well I don't care because I've got my feet on my massage pad on the heated shiatsu setting :smug: AND just had a lovely 30min walk with Pooface, made all the more lovely by meeting my baby swimmers friend who was also out strolling, on the way to her friend's house :happydance: 

I didn't get AF until 7 months when I stopped BF-ing Mollz, so all you can do is keep testing:shrug: There is _less_ chance of falling preggars when BF-ing, even though it can happen (my sis for example!)


----------



## firstbaby25

A few random and late posts:

Addie your bump looks great. I think it's a purple bump as that's loosely in my head what you would get for :oneofeach: :thumbup:. You and your DH crack me up. My DH and I are ice people. Not really very affectionate. Like Sezi except we struggle finding a balance since the first time we went out and he was OTT, like he may as well just have pissed up my leg ya know. However, now we rarely laugh about things that could be emotional. Hard to explain, I digress, in a nutshell your stories are refreshing. 

Crunchie bum, I also seen the picture and nuv it! And Miss LC :kiss: those photos she is so cute. I suppose you preemie mum's get the tiny newborn stage for longer that Mums seem to miss. How is she doing? Weighing etc etc?

Luna, I hope your silence is you enjoying your little family :cloud9: thanks for your sweet message about my luck :haha: the other day. Updates on Rhyko would be greatly appreciated maybe a sneaky pic! Is he taking the nipple etc etc?

Cassie - when is the big official move? Enjoy the Ben and Jerry's :munch: :munch: 

Kit - glad you had a good time with Mum - hope that she's ok after her fall. It never rains eh? Hope you are ok, now she has gone you have mentioned that you miss her in convo. :hugs: 

*Lets all jump ship for a bit  *


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> 8 Week Twin Bump!!
> 
> View attachment 285138

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your twinsie bumpity....awww, ickle raspberries :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to be baking tomoro! going to try and make some sort of halloween cupcakes! but im limited as asda have nothing halloweeny for cupcakes in but i have food colouring etc so well see :)
> 
> There are some Halloween cupcakes in one of my cupcake books that I really want to make. Last year I made a sheet cake and covered it with ground up bourbons to look like soil and made spooky looking graves and things.Click to expand...

:dohh: of course i have a cupcake book with them in im so dur! im sooo looking forward to making them :)


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm watching a documentary on Blondie. But I haven't followed it properly so I shouldn't delete it. 

I'm supposed to be looking for jobs but I honestly properly can't be arsed!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> A few random and late posts:
> 
> Addie your bump looks great. I think it's a purple bump as that's loosely in my head what you would get for :oneofeach: :thumbup:. You and your DH crack me up. My DH and I are ice people. Not really very affectionate. Like Sezi except we struggle finding a balance since the first time we went out and he was OTT, like he may as well just have pissed up my leg ya know. However, now we rarely laugh about things that could be emotional. Hard to explain, I digress, in a nutshell your stories are refreshing.
> 
> Crunchie bum, I also seen the picture and nuv it! And Miss LC :kiss: those photos she is so cute. I suppose you preemie mum's get the tiny newborn stage for longer that Mums seem to miss. How is she doing? Weighing etc etc?
> 
> Luna, I hope your silence is you enjoying your little family :cloud9: thanks for your sweet message about my luck :haha: the other day. Updates on Rhyko would be greatly appreciated maybe a sneaky pic! Is he taking the nipple etc etc?
> 
> Cassie - when is the big official move? Enjoy the Ben and Jerry's :munch: :munch:
> 
> Kit - glad you had a good time with Mum - hope that she's ok after her fall. It never rains eh? Hope you are ok, now she has gone you have mentioned that you miss her in convo. :hugs:
> 
> *Lets all jump ship for a bit  *

Thanks Jaynie..yeah, mum's ok thanks. 

Jump ship to where?? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

B - how are you and Holly? I think I read that you both had a touch of the sniffles??


----------



## firstbaby25

I really want to bake but I honestly can't afford a new hobby at the minute. My friend and her daughter had baked when I went there today. I think i'll make me a herbal tea :thumbup: that might get the creative juices going! Sighs.


----------



## Mollykins

B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

one night wont hurt come talk with us Jaynie-poo x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:

No signs of AF here whatsoever :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> OMG! im pregnant and broody can that even happen!
> 
> Those photos were amaizng and hilarious!
> 
> Thanks for them! they made me feel all warm and fuzzy! :cloud9:

One feels broodier when pregnant, one is preparing for the joys of motherhood. One has forgotten/does not yet know of the sleepless nights and painful chapped nipples and leaky poo nappies which are amongst these joys :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:

Dunno:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! im pregnant and broody can that even happen!
> 
> Those photos were amaizng and hilarious!
> 
> Thanks for them! they made me feel all warm and fuzzy! :cloud9:
> 
> One feels broodier when pregnant, one is preparing for the joys of motherhood. One has forgotten/does not yet know of the sleepless nights and painful chapped nipples and leaky poo nappies which are amongst these joys :haha:Click to expand...

...one will soon be slapped in the face lovingly with all of the aforementioned :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I really want to bake but I honestly can't afford a new hobby at the minute. My friend and her daughter had baked when I went there today. I think i'll make me a herbal tea :thumbup: that might get the creative juices going! Sighs.

Jaynie...I may have missed it but did you say what the outcome of the job interview was?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> No signs of AF here whatsoever :shrug:Click to expand...

None here either.


----------



## Sarachka

OMG this is so cute, little Chechen children in traditional dress doing traditional dance, Lezginka

https://static.themoscowtimes.com/upload//photos/large/2009_04/2009_04_17//front_2.jpg

I definitely want our sons to learn lezginka, it's AMAZING


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> No signs of AF here whatsoever :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> None here either.Click to expand...

I just assumed that would be the case until after BF had ceased?

Also, I'm so glad your meeting went well Essie...one thing less to worry about eh? :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> No signs of AF here whatsoever :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> None here either.Click to expand...
> 
> I just assumed that would be the case until after BF had ceased?
> 
> Also, I'm so glad your meeting went well Essie...one thing less to worry about eh? :hugs:Click to expand...

I assumed that too. 

Yeah it's a weight off my mind, I can relax and enjoy the rest of my mat leave now.


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> Dunno:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant:haha:Click to expand...

Haha, no. I mean I sincerely hope not. :/


----------



## TrinityMom

I am very proud of myself - I took advantage of the painkillers and actually gave myself a mini french pedi and my toenails look far less lethal :smug:

One shall now take oneself off to bed, pop 2 more painkillers and read Anna Karnina until I drift off :cloud9:

Goodnight peeps
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

So yesterday I took my mum and step dad to the helicopter trip over London. Something really fab happened. My mum asked if there were any spare seats on the flight when we arrived and we were told no, it was full. As it happened, a woman didn't turn up and because my mum had asked, the man approached my mum and offered her the spare seat so my step dad got to go up, up and awaaaaaaaay!!!! For FREE!!!!! His face was a picture and I was so happy that they could enjoy this together. They've had a rough year.


----------



## mummyApril

ok this serves 12 so i guess instead of using a huge cupcake pan just use a normal cake pan?

prep time 20 mins
cooking time 40-50

ingredients:
125g (4oz) butter, softened
325g (11 1/2 oz) caster sugar
2 eggs
25g (1oz) cocoa powder
1tsp vanilla extract 
1x38ml bottle of red food colouring
325g (11 1/2 oz) plain flour
1tsp salt
1 heaped tsp bicarbonate of soda
1x284ml carton buttermilk
1 tbsp vinegar
4 tbsp raspberry jam

1. Preheat oven to 180C/350F/gas4.
beat the softened butter and sugar until they are light and fluffy. Beat the eggs lightly and add them, a little at a time.

2. In a cup, mix together the cocoa powder, the vanilla and the food colouring and stir until smooth. Beat this mixture into the butter and sugar, scraping down the sides of the bowl to be sure that the colour is evenly distributed.

3. Sift the flour, salt and bicarbonate of soda into a bowl. Alternately stir small quantities of the flour and the buttermilk into the butter/cocoa/red colouring mix until it is all incorporated. Stir in the vinegar.

4. Bake in a preheated oven for 40-50 minutes, or until a skewer inserted in the centre and comes out clean.

hope this is ok :)


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight Trin..hope tomorrow is a less painful day for you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> B - how are you and Holly? I think I read that you both had a touch of the sniffles??

Much better thanks:thumbup: Nice restful weekend and today I've been turbo boost monkey so I must be better. My SuperSoup at lunchtime helped I think :munch: Holly too seems to be back on form- in fact dh and I just went up to her room thinking she was crying but she was in fits of hysterical giggles because the kitten was in her cot with her :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> OMG this is so cute, little Chechen children in traditional dress doing traditional dance, Lezginka
> 
> https://static.themoscowtimes.com/upload//photos/large/2009_04/2009_04_17//front_2.jpg
> 
> I definitely want our sons to learn lezginka, it's AMAZING

that dress is gorgeous


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ok this serves 12 so i guess instead of using a huge cupcake pan just use a normal cake pan?
> 
> prep time 20 mins
> cooking time 40-50
> 
> ingredients:
> 125g (4oz) butter, softened
> 325g (11 1/2 oz) caster sugar
> 2 eggs
> 25g (1oz) cocoa powder
> 1tsp vanilla extract
> 1x38ml bottle of red food colouring
> 325g (11 1/2 oz) plain flour
> 1tsp salt
> 1 heaped tsp bicarbonate of soda
> 1x284ml carton buttermilk
> 1 tbsp vinegar
> 4 tbsp raspberry jam
> 
> 1. Preheat oven to 180C/350F/gas4.
> beat the softened butter and sugar until they are light and fluffy. Beat the eggs lightly and add them, a little at a time.
> 
> 2. In a cup, mix together the cocoa powder, the vanilla and the food colouring and stir until smooth. Beat this mixture into the butter and sugar, scraping down the sides of the bowl to be sure that the colour is evenly distributed.
> 
> 3. Sift the flour, salt and bicarbonate of soda into a bowl. Alternately stir small quantities of the flour and the buttermilk into the butter/cocoa/red colouring mix until it is all incorporated. Stir in the vinegar.
> 
> 4. Bake in a preheated oven for 40-50 minutes, or until a skewer inserted in the centre and comes out clean.
> 
> hope this is ok :)

Ooooo, inner sanctum with this :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> So yesterday I took my mum and step dad to the helicopter trip over London. Something really fab happened. My mum asked if there were any spare seats on the flight when we arrived and we were told no, it was full. As it happened, a woman didn't turn up and because my mum had asked, the man approached my mum and offered her the spare seat so my step dad got to go up, up and awaaaaaaaay!!!! For FREE!!!!! His face was a picture and I was so happy that they could enjoy this together. They've had a rough year.

I thought you were going to say that YOU went!!! That was a lovely surprise for your mum though! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> So yesterday I took my mum and step dad to the helicopter trip over London. Something really fab happened. My mum asked if there were any spare seats on the flight when we arrived and we were told no, it was full. As it happened, a woman didn't turn up and because my mum had asked, the man approached my mum and offered her the spare seat so my step dad got to go up, up and awaaaaaaaay!!!! For FREE!!!!! His face was a picture and I was so happy that they could enjoy this together. They've had a rough year.

ah thats brilliant :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So yesterday I took my mum and step dad to the helicopter trip over London. Something really fab happened. My mum asked if there were any spare seats on the flight when we arrived and we were told no, it was full. As it happened, a woman didn't turn up and because my mum had asked, the man approached my mum and offered her the spare seat so my step dad got to go up, up and awaaaaaaaay!!!! For FREE!!!!! His face was a picture and I was so happy that they could enjoy this together. They've had a rough year.
> 
> I thought you were going to say that YOU went!!! That was a lovely surprise for your mum though! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ah no. I've been in a helicopter before and I would much rather he joined my mum anyway :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok this serves 12 so i guess instead of using a huge cupcake pan just use a normal cake pan?
> 
> prep time 20 mins
> cooking time 40-50
> 
> ingredients:
> 125g (4oz) butter, softened
> 325g (11 1/2 oz) caster sugar
> 2 eggs
> 25g (1oz) cocoa powder
> 1tsp vanilla extract
> 1x38ml bottle of red food colouring
> 325g (11 1/2 oz) plain flour
> 1tsp salt
> 1 heaped tsp bicarbonate of soda
> 1x284ml carton buttermilk
> 1 tbsp vinegar
> 4 tbsp raspberry jam
> 
> 1. Preheat oven to 180C/350F/gas4.
> beat the softened butter and sugar until they are light and fluffy. Beat the eggs lightly and add them, a little at a time.
> 
> 2. In a cup, mix together the cocoa powder, the vanilla and the food colouring and stir until smooth. Beat this mixture into the butter and sugar, scraping down the sides of the bowl to be sure that the colour is evenly distributed.
> 
> 3. Sift the flour, salt and bicarbonate of soda into a bowl. Alternately stir small quantities of the flour and the buttermilk into the butter/cocoa/red colouring mix until it is all incorporated. Stir in the vinegar.
> 
> 4. Bake in a preheated oven for 40-50 minutes, or until a skewer inserted in the centre and comes out clean.
> 
> hope this is ok :)
> 
> Ooooo, inner sanctum with this :thumbup:Click to expand...

should of thought of that :dohh: will do it now x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> Dunno:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no. I mean I sincerely hope not. :/Click to expand...

No 4 :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Well I need to have an early night people....Cara is back up to 2 night feeds again :dohh: Can't quite seem to get this sleeping lark nailed.

See y'all later lovelies..g'night :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> A few random and late posts:
> 
> Addie your bump looks great. I think it's a purple bump as that's loosely in my head what you would get for :oneofeach: :thumbup:. You and your DH crack me up. My DH and I are ice people. Not really very affectionate. Like Sezi except we struggle finding a balance since the first time we went out and he was OTT, like he may as well just have pissed up my leg ya know. However, now we rarely laugh about things that could be emotional. Hard to explain, I digress, in a nutshell your stories are refreshing.
> 
> Crunchie bum, I also seen the picture and nuv it! And Miss LC :kiss: those photos she is so cute. I suppose you preemie mum's get the tiny newborn stage for longer that Mums seem to miss. How is she doing? Weighing etc etc?
> 
> Luna, I hope your silence is you enjoying your little family :cloud9: thanks for your sweet message about my luck :haha: the other day. Updates on Rhyko would be greatly appreciated maybe a sneaky pic! Is he taking the nipple etc etc?
> 
> Cassie - when is the big official move? Enjoy the Ben and Jerry's :munch: :munch:
> 
> Kit - glad you had a good time with Mum - hope that she's ok after her fall. It never rains eh? Hope you are ok, now she has gone you have mentioned that you miss her in convo. :hugs:
> 
> *Lets all jump ship for a bit  *

Jaynie !!!! tis true.... Lauren has managed to model ....premature clothes, tiny baby then early baby and newborn ....she is currently going into 0-3 ......this is not good for my wallet :wacko: she is weighing in at 10lbs now.....big girl :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> Dunno:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no. I mean I sincerely hope not. :/Click to expand...
> 
> No 4 :shock:Click to expand...

in all honesty if i had had James naturally i definitely would want to have another soon! but i cant :( poo


----------



## Crunchie

Trin !!! I run off to get my hummingbird bakery cookbook and my internet crashed ! it seems April has obliged xxx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Well I need to have an early night people....Cara is back up to 2 night feeds again :dohh: Can't quite seem to get this sleeping lark nailed.
> 
> See y'all later lovelies..g'night :hugs::kiss:

i found it just all settled into place when it did really James still has 2 night feeds and hes on de hungry baby stuff! anyway sleep well love x


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> one night wont hurt come talk with us Jaynie-poo x

:rofl: I just found and applied for one job that does sound good, but it's far away. Guess i'd travel for the right job! 

How are you feeling now you have 1) your mat 2) put the finger on PNDD?


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> A few random and late posts:
> 
> Addie your bump looks great. I think it's a purple bump as that's loosely in my head what you would get for :oneofeach: :thumbup:. You and your DH crack me up. My DH and I are ice people. Not really very affectionate. Like Sezi except we struggle finding a balance since the first time we went out and he was OTT, like he may as well just have pissed up my leg ya know. However, now we rarely laugh about things that could be emotional. Hard to explain, I digress, in a nutshell your stories are refreshing.
> 
> Crunchie bum, I also seen the picture and nuv it! And Miss LC :kiss: those photos she is so cute. I suppose you preemie mum's get the tiny newborn stage for longer that Mums seem to miss. How is she doing? Weighing etc etc?
> 
> Luna, I hope your silence is you enjoying your little family :cloud9: thanks for your sweet message about my luck :haha: the other day. Updates on Rhyko would be greatly appreciated maybe a sneaky pic! Is he taking the nipple etc etc?
> 
> Cassie - when is the big official move? Enjoy the Ben and Jerry's :munch: :munch:
> 
> Kit - glad you had a good time with Mum - hope that she's ok after her fall. It never rains eh? Hope you are ok, now she has gone you have mentioned that you miss her in convo. :hugs:
> 
> *Lets all jump ship for a bit  *
> 
> Jaynie !!!! tis true.... Lauren has managed to model ....premature clothes, tiny baby then early baby and newborn ....she is currently going into 0-3 ......this is not good for my wallet :wacko: she is weighing in at 10lbs now.....big girl :hugs:Click to expand...

my girls were in 0-3 for agessss Angel was so diddy she lasted in clothes for forever! (Faye and Angel wear each others clothes now despite the 4 yr age gap lol)
James on the other hand hardly managed to wear his tiny baby or first baby clothes hes been in 0-3 for 2 weeks i think and will be in 3-6 shortly and hes not even 3 months! crazy! hes just lucky he has a mummy that loves to shop lol x


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out.
> 
> Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:


oops sorry Essie i thought it was crunch i think its because he husband is a super baker and i keep seeing his creations on FB:dohh:
well we are off for ingridients after Nate's nasty needles:growlmad:
I really hope he remembers how much fun we can have together:thumbup:




Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out.
> 
> Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:
> 
> ohhhhh HayleyI was just going to say it was Essie !!!
> 
> I have some millie cookie dough in the fridge that I wanted to bake on Sunday but the boy took over my oven to bake his cheesecake !!!
> 
> I want to do a bake off :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay lets do it ........obviously not this weekend or the next as i will be in the sunnyshine (hopefully it shines):cloud9:

I must say he is very talented:thumbup:looks nommy:cloud9:



Crunchie said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh April I did see about the towie girls ...how awful is that !!!!


I couldnt see this crunch & april the link had been shut down:shrug:im guessing they got beaten up no?:shrug::nope::growlmad::cry:




Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to be baking tomoro! going to try and make some sort of halloween cupcakes! but im limited as asda have nothing halloweeny for cupcakes in but i have food colouring etc so well see :)
> 
> There are some Halloween cupcakes in one of my cupcake books that I really want to make. Last year I made a sheet cake and covered it with ground up bourbons to look like soil and made spooky looking graves and things.Click to expand...

Do you have a piccy bsounds fabbo:thumbup::flower:



kit_cat said:


> Hayley..I'm really sorry that you are so down at the moment. It's hard enough having a new baby without everything else you have going on. Like has been said already, I really hope that your holiday puts things into perspective for you and Lee and everything works out how you want it to. I do think though that you need to spend some more time on you rather than waiting for the time Lee spares you in between his darts. Maybe if the shoe was on the other foot he might gain a little bit of insight into how you feel?
> 
> Chin up m'love :hugs::kiss:


Thanks Kit i know you just wanna slap all our men about :haha:well mostly mine sometimes aprils,jaynies and sezi's too:haha::winkwink:

we all need a DH like yours or beffanys or crunchies or essies or molllys or lunas hehe!!!!!!!!:blush::cloud9:




kit_cat said:


> So yesterday I took my mum and step dad to the helicopter trip over London. Something really fab happened. My mum asked if there were any spare seats on the flight when we arrived and we were told no, it was full. As it happened, a woman didn't turn up and because my mum had asked, the man approached my mum and offered her the spare seat so my step dad got to go up, up and awaaaaaaaay!!!! For FREE!!!!! His face was a picture and I was so happy that they could enjoy this together. They've had a rough year.

aww:cloud9:so nice they did it together


Thanks for your kind words i have to log off now as Reece wants lappy for ww2 research:shrug:

night all slee well mummies, babies, mummies 2b and spesh Trinlin!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Well I need to have an early night people....Cara is back up to 2 night feeds again :dohh: Can't quite seem to get this sleeping lark nailed.
> 
> See y'all later lovelies..g'night :hugs::kiss:

Sounds like you had a lovely time :hugs:

sleep well mummy xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

My bestfriend who had her little boy at the same time I had Holly (and who I went to all my Indie concerts with:haha:) has set up her own business making baby toys and equipment such as changing mats and bags and many other things and this is a link to her website, if you click on "products" you can see some of the things she makes...Lewis is the name of her boy, hence "wiss" :thumbup: 

https://www.thisiswiss.co.uk/


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I really want to bake but I honestly can't afford a new hobby at the minute. My friend and her daughter had baked when I went there today. I think i'll make me a herbal tea :thumbup: that might get the creative juices going! Sighs.
> 
> Jaynie...I may have missed it but did you say what the outcome of the job interview was?Click to expand...

He emailed me on Friday and said that he would be deciding today or tomorrow. But that I would get a call either way, in that case no news is good news. But I never want to put my eggs in one basket. Cause you know that can go wrong :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> one night wont hurt come talk with us Jaynie-poo x
> 
> :rofl: I just found and applied for one job that does sound good, but it's far away. Guess i'd travel for the right job!
> 
> How are you feeling now you have 1) your mat 2) put the finger on PNDD?Click to expand...

so much better! im glad i got the mat now, feel so much more at ease! and now iv started my period its practically gone! still not as much motivation as id like but i was real low the few days before i came on! id go to write on here and just stare at the screen and turn it off! not like me lol x


----------



## Crunchie

Oh April ....the other day someone said....first trip out with baby ??? I was like "do I look that tired " ha ha ....no love she is just small !!!


----------



## Essie

Night night all. I'm off to settle Lyra and try and get some shut eye myself. See you all in the morning :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out.
> 
> Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:
> 
> 
> oops sorry Essie i thought it was crunch i think its because he husband is a super baker and i keep seeing his creations on FB:dohh:
> well we are off for ingridients after Nate's nasty needles:growlmad:
> I really hope he remembers how much fun we can have together:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley :hugs: I hope the holiday gives you and Lee time to talk and spend some time as a couple figuring things out.
> 
> Oh and I made the Mars bar cookies! Im a bit haphazard with my ingredients when I'm baking but I loosely used this recipe: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/310732/Jasmine-s-easy-choc-chip-biscuits but chucked in a few chopped up mars bars instead of chocolate chips. I didn't add any vanilla extract either but flavour them to your taste :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhh HayleyI was just going to say it was Essie !!!
> 
> I have some millie cookie dough in the fridge that I wanted to bake on Sunday but the boy took over my oven to bake his cheesecake !!!
> 
> I want to do a bake off :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay lets do it ........obviously not this weekend or the next as i will be in the sunnyshine (hopefully it shines):cloud9:
> 
> I must say he is very talented:thumbup:looks nommy:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh April I did see about the towie girls ...how awful is that !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldnt see this crunch & april the link had been shut down:shrug:im guessing they got beaten up no?:shrug::nope::growlmad::cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to be baking tomoro! going to try and make some sort of halloween cupcakes! but im limited as asda have nothing halloweeny for cupcakes in but i have food colouring etc so well see :)Click to expand...
> 
> There are some Halloween cupcakes in one of my cupcake books that I really want to make. Last year I made a sheet cake and covered it with ground up bourbons to look like soil and made spooky looking graves and things.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a piccy bsounds fabbo:thumbup::flower:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley..I'm really sorry that you are so down at the moment. It's hard enough having a new baby without everything else you have going on. Like has been said already, I really hope that your holiday puts things into perspective for you and Lee and everything works out how you want it to. I do think though that you need to spend some more time on you rather than waiting for the time Lee spares you in between his darts. Maybe if the shoe was on the other foot he might gain a little bit of insight into how you feel?
> 
> Chin up m'love :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Kit i know you just wanna slap all our men about :haha:well mostly mine sometimes aprils,jaynies and sezi's too:haha::winkwink:
> 
> we all need a DH like yours or beffanys or crunchies or essies or molllys or lunas hehe!!!!!!!!:blush::cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> So yesterday I took my mum and step dad to the helicopter trip over London. Something really fab happened. My mum asked if there were any spare seats on the flight when we arrived and we were told no, it was full. As it happened, a woman didn't turn up and because my mum had asked, the man approached my mum and offered her the spare seat so my step dad got to go up, up and awaaaaaaaay!!!! For FREE!!!!! His face was a picture and I was so happy that they could enjoy this together. They've had a rough year.Click to expand...
> 
> aww:cloud9:so nice they did it together
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words i have to log off now as Reece wants lappy for ww2 research:shrug:
> 
> night all slee well mummies, babies, mummies 2b and spesh Trinlin!!Click to expand...

yeah quite badly Sam was kicked in the head until (i just wrote contagious?) unconscious, but they are ok, they were best friends of Args that did it! (he said so on Twitter)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> one night wont hurt come talk with us Jaynie-poo x
> 
> :rofl: I just found and applied for one job that does sound good, but it's far away. Guess i'd travel for the right job!
> 
> How are you feeling now you have 1) your mat 2) put the finger on PNDD?Click to expand...

how far away is it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> Dunno:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no. I mean I sincerely hope not. :/Click to expand...
> 
> No 4 :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> in all honesty if i had had James naturally i definitely would want to have another soon! but i cant :( pooClick to expand...

I already want a 3rd and I haven't got the 2nd cooked yet! But I think it's because I know I can't have 3, both for GD risk and also because DH flatly refuses 5 kids, so it's just a mild case of wanting what I know I can't have! But in reality I'd be so grateful just to have 2, given my circumstances of GD and second hand husband:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> I am very proud of myself - I took advantage of the painkillers and actually gave myself a mini french pedi and my toenails look far less lethal :smug:
> 
> One shall now take oneself off to bed, pop 2 more painkillers and read Anna Karnina until I drift off :cloud9:
> 
> Goodnight peeps
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Is it good? I like reading recommendations and you lot seem to like it! It fits with my classic theme I take it. Novels seemed to have people's names for a while 'Shirley' 'Agenes Grey' 'Emma' 'Jane Eyre'. 

Anyway - night night my love. Glad you got some respite.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, that is such a treat that they both were able to fly. :cloud9: Good memories for them. 

April, you've gone mad! Another baby so soon?? :wacko: 
I nuv you though. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Night night all. I'm off to settle Lyra and try and get some shut eye myself. See you all in the morning :kiss:

night night :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Oh April ....the other day someone said....first trip out with baby ??? I was like "do I look that tired " ha ha ....no love she is just small !!!

yh a woman today said aw hes small! i said he was 10 weeks she looked shocked! maybe he is diddy for his age (he is long though)


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> Dunno:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no. I mean I sincerely hope not. :/Click to expand...
> 
> No 4 :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> in all honesty if i had had James naturally i definitely would want to have another soon! but i cant :( pooClick to expand...
> 
> I already want a 3rd and I haven't got the 2nd cooked yet! But I think it's because I know I can't have 3, both for GD risk and also because DH flatly refuses 5 kids, so it's just a mild case of wanting what I know I can't have! But in reality I'd be so grateful just to have 2, given my circumstances of GD and second hand husband:haha:Click to expand...

I want another toooooooooooooooooooooooo ! :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Night night all. I'm off to settle Lyra and try and get some shut eye myself. See you all in the morning :kiss:

goodnight Essie and Lyra :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I got AF soon after I stopped bleeding with the girls... not sure though if it is more on a case by case basis. :shrug:
> 
> Dunno:shrug: Maybe you're pregnant:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no. I mean I sincerely hope not. :/Click to expand...
> 
> No 4 :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> in all honesty if i had had James naturally i definitely would want to have another soon! but i cant :( pooClick to expand...
> 
> I already want a 3rd and I haven't got the 2nd cooked yet! But I think it's because I know I can't have 3, both for GD risk and also because DH flatly refuses 5 kids, so it's just a mild case of wanting what I know I can't have! But in reality I'd be so grateful just to have 2, given my circumstances of GD and second hand husband:haha:Click to expand...

i think this is my case also, although i always wanted 4 until i was really ill when i was pregnant with James and was happy to not have anymore and then i had him and now want more! but no more c sections nope nope nope


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Kit, that is such a treat that they both were able to fly. :cloud9: Good memories for them.
> 
> April, you've gone mad! Another baby so soon?? :wacko:
> I nuv you though. :hugs:

well i love a challenge haha but it wont happen so i can but only dream! 
nuv you too :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch my desire for a second I found LOADS stronger than for a first, watch out!! Suddenly when Holly was about 6 months old it hit, wham!!

*Goodnight all, off to get my z's in too*
:kiss: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

i hope Luna is ok and enjoying her mummy time


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunch my desire for a second I found LOADS stronger than for a first, watch out!! Suddenly when Holly was about 6 months old it hit, wham!!
> 
> *Goodnight all, off to get my z's in too*
> :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx

good night sweet sleep tight


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Well I need to have an early night people....Cara is back up to 2 night feeds again :dohh: Can't quite seem to get this sleeping lark nailed.
> 
> See y'all later lovelies..g'night :hugs::kiss:

Night Miss Kit :thumbup:. I'm sure it's nothing 'wrong' she might be having a growth spurt or something :shrug:. I forget are you supplementing with formula at night time? BM is apparently more 'morish' 'lighter' :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunch my desire for a second I found LOADS stronger than for a first, watch out!! Suddenly when Holly was about 6 months old it hit, wham!!
> 
> *Goodnight all, off to get my z's in too*
> :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx

ohhhhhhhhhhhh you will soon be a bnb elite ....well jel:winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> A few random and late posts:
> 
> Addie your bump looks great. I think it's a purple bump as that's loosely in my head what you would get for :oneofeach: :thumbup:. You and your DH crack me up. My DH and I are ice people. Not really very affectionate. Like Sezi except we struggle finding a balance since the first time we went out and he was OTT, like he may as well just have pissed up my leg ya know. However, now we rarely laugh about things that could be emotional. Hard to explain, I digress, in a nutshell your stories are refreshing.
> 
> Crunchie bum, I also seen the picture and nuv it! And Miss LC :kiss: those photos she is so cute. I suppose you preemie mum's get the tiny newborn stage for longer that Mums seem to miss. How is she doing? Weighing etc etc?
> 
> Luna, I hope your silence is you enjoying your little family :cloud9: thanks for your sweet message about my luck :haha: the other day. Updates on Rhyko would be greatly appreciated maybe a sneaky pic! Is he taking the nipple etc etc?
> 
> Cassie - when is the big official move? Enjoy the Ben and Jerry's :munch: :munch:
> 
> Kit - glad you had a good time with Mum - hope that she's ok after her fall. It never rains eh? Hope you are ok, now she has gone you have mentioned that you miss her in convo. :hugs:
> 
> *Lets all jump ship for a bit  *
> 
> Jaynie !!!! tis true.... Lauren has managed to model ....premature clothes, tiny baby then early baby and newborn ....she is currently going into 0-3 ......this is not good for my wallet :wacko: she is weighing in at 10lbs now.....big girl :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh you must be so proud :thumbup: she's doing so well. Has the formula helped her at all?


----------



## firstbaby25

Still catching up but night night Hayley and Essie. :sleep: well.


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> A few random and late posts:
> 
> Addie your bump looks great. I think it's a purple bump as that's loosely in my head what you would get for :oneofeach: :thumbup:. You and your DH crack me up. My DH and I are ice people. Not really very affectionate. Like Sezi except we struggle finding a balance since the first time we went out and he was OTT, like he may as well just have pissed up my leg ya know. However, now we rarely laugh about things that could be emotional. Hard to explain, I digress, in a nutshell your stories are refreshing.
> 
> Crunchie bum, I also seen the picture and nuv it! And Miss LC :kiss: those photos she is so cute. I suppose you preemie mum's get the tiny newborn stage for longer that Mums seem to miss. How is she doing? Weighing etc etc?
> 
> Luna, I hope your silence is you enjoying your little family :cloud9: thanks for your sweet message about my luck :haha: the other day. Updates on Rhyko would be greatly appreciated maybe a sneaky pic! Is he taking the nipple etc etc?
> 
> Cassie - when is the big official move? Enjoy the Ben and Jerry's :munch: :munch:
> 
> Kit - glad you had a good time with Mum - hope that she's ok after her fall. It never rains eh? Hope you are ok, now she has gone you have mentioned that you miss her in convo. :hugs:
> 
> *Lets all jump ship for a bit  *
> 
> Jaynie !!!! tis true.... Lauren has managed to model ....premature clothes, tiny baby then early baby and newborn ....she is currently going into 0-3 ......this is not good for my wallet :wacko: she is weighing in at 10lbs now.....big girl :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you must be so proud :thumbup: she's doing so well. Has the formula helped her at all?Click to expand...

It has helped me not feel like a pumping cow :haha: down to 2 pumps a day then next week 1 then I will stop...will feel sad but I need SLEEP !!! lol


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> one night wont hurt come talk with us Jaynie-poo x
> 
> :rofl: I just found and applied for one job that does sound good, but it's far away. Guess i'd travel for the right job!
> 
> How are you feeling now you have 1) your mat 2) put the finger on PNDD?Click to expand...
> 
> how far away is it?Click to expand...

It's not technically far (Warrington - Bolton) but in a car it involves 2 motorways and on a train it involves 2 trains.


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight all. :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think you are all greedy :haha:! Let me have one first :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Night all xxxxxxxxxx off to watch doc martin in bed


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B and bump :sleep: well!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Crunch! I have SKY GO on my iPad and I love it :haha: watching Men Behaving Badly me.


----------



## mummyApril

well good luck on the job phone call tomoz Jaynie 
im going to turn in too im shattered after spring cleaning the bedroom! still not back to myself yet lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I am gonna get off the laptop. I found and applied for 2 jobs so that's good, i'll be lurking on my iPad! And tomorrow I will nail the job stuff, except I forgot to mention that my friend has asked me to take photos for her vintage clothes site and she'll throw me like £20 or something :thumbup: every little helps at this stage! So will be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April sleep well I don't think I'll be far behind!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 8 Week Twin Bump!!
> 
> View attachment 285138
> 
> 
> Addie that's a _*gorgeous*_ twinsie bump!! I think it's going to get very big very quickly since it's already quite big!:happydance:Click to expand...

I know I think it will get big quickly as well :happydance::happydance:



mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April... There is a reason for wanting AF... It's a couple/few pages back.
> 
> i just saw! are you going to test? or have you been testing?Click to expand...

TEST TEST TEST I WANT WEE STICK PICTURES :thumbup:


B I love the pictures of you and Holly!! Just lovely :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

So I set up my appointment with the new CVS doctor in NYC and I feel really happy about it. He is the top guy to do this so I feel my babies will be nice and safe and I know they will both be Healthy results!! I won't get results till after Thanksgiving tho I was hoping for be4 but that is ok. I am trying to find a new OBGYN. It is harder than I thought!!


----------



## mummyApril

Glad you got the CVS sorted Addie, hope u find new doctor soon I don't want u or our turtle twins being seen by. That nasty one!

I bought roald dahl dvd with a mixture of stories on it! And I'm quite shocked I was allowed to watch these when I was tiny! The enormous croc was my fave and Trin reminded me of it a while back, but the elephant killed the croc lol! Sizzled in the sun, then there's the way they talk calling children cluts! Haha I don't think I'll let the girls watch these :/ oh and yes I am sad enough to watch cartoons on my own past midnight haha


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> A few random and late posts:
> 
> Addie your bump looks great. I think it's a purple bump as that's loosely in my head what you would get for :oneofeach: :thumbup:. You and your DH crack me up. My DH and I are ice people. Not really very affectionate. Like Sezi except we struggle finding a balance since the first time we went out and he was OTT, like he may as well just have pissed up my leg ya know. However, now we rarely laugh about things that could be emotional. Hard to explain, I digress, in a nutshell your stories are refreshing.
> 
> Crunchie bum, I also seen the picture and nuv it! And Miss LC :kiss: those photos she is so cute. I suppose you preemie mum's get the tiny newborn stage for longer that Mums seem to miss. How is she doing? Weighing etc etc?
> 
> Luna, I hope your silence is you enjoying your little family :cloud9: thanks for your sweet message about my luck :haha: the other day. Updates on Rhyko would be greatly appreciated maybe a sneaky pic! Is he taking the nipple etc etc?
> 
> Cassie - when is the big official move? Enjoy the Ben and Jerry's :munch: :munch:
> 
> Kit - glad you had a good time with Mum - hope that she's ok after her fall. It never rains eh? Hope you are ok, now she has gone you have mentioned that you miss her in convo. :hugs:
> 
> *Lets all jump ship for a bit  *
> 
> Jaynie !!!! tis true.... Lauren has managed to model ....premature clothes, tiny baby then early baby and newborn ....she is currently going into 0-3 ......this is not good for my wallet :wacko: she is weighing in at 10lbs now.....big girl :hugs:Click to expand...

lol Esme weighed half a pound more at birth :)


----------



## Mollykins

Hello my UK and FR turtles. :kiss: nuv you all.


----------



## Mollykins

If you all are interested... Google "hyper-lactation" My OH found it and it fits better for what Leo and I are going through. Kind of hurts my feelings that I've, in essence, been causing my baby pain. Had a good :cry: about it last night.


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly :hugs: you haven't caused anything my love! If it is that that you have. Personally, I'd rather that than reflux surely with reflux he is/would be more uncomfortable? Hope you are ok though, none of the situations for Leo's feeding problems are ideal I suppose :hugs: :kiss: 


Addie glad you sorted the test :hugs: 

April I think kids miss stuff like that. Disney's up, to me, was a shocking kids film! But Erin seems to miss sidelines & racist/other ist undertones. Like blacks are always the naughty ones in old Disney (the ravens in Dumbo etc etc)! I'd watch kids films alone any day of the week!


----------



## Crunchie

Ha ha lissy !!

I will get some pics up of the gift u sent xxx


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly :hugs: you haven't caused anything my love! If it is that that you have. Personally, I'd rather that than reflux surely with reflux he is/would be more uncomfortable? Hope you are ok though, none of the situations for Leo's feeding problems are ideal I suppose :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> 
> Addie glad you sorted the test :hugs:
> 
> April I think kids miss stuff like that. Disney's up, to me, was a shocking kids film! But Erin seems to miss sidelines & racist/other ist undertones. Like blacks are always the naughty ones in old Disney (the ravens in Dumbo etc etc)! I'd watch kids films alone any day of the week!

As of last night, I've tried some if the things they say to do and guess? Less screamy screamy today and only ONE vom episode. As well... he seems a happier baby. :awww: I wish I hadn't taken so long to find out is all. Mommy's should be bringers of comfort... not pain. :hugs:

I think watching kids movies now, as an adult is shocking but I remember that I never sae it that way as a child. Also, when something comes up that I don't like, I can address it
For example, "Well that wasn't nice was it? Just because they are different doesnt make them bad does it? ... Nooo."


----------



## Mollykins

Oh :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Just a quick one because I'm taking Holly and myself to an art exhibition today- at the Musee Maurice Denis there's a temporary exhibition of all his Brittany paintings :thumbup: https://www.musee-mauricedenis.fr/evenements-et-animations-5/expositions-temporaires/article/maurice-denis-et-la-bretagne We're going to leave early and grab a Japanese lunch on the way, so have great Tuesdays everyone :hugs: xxx

Ooo I'm a peach, but I'm still a green baby!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Well then that's good! I guess I get what you are saying, you won't always bring comfort, as I'm sure we all know from our parents. I don't want any blame apportioned for what is happening to you and Leo! I definitely missed them and you are right we talk about right and wrong with Erin already and the biggest thing is that she has to learn people can change! She very bitter because someone bit her at nursery and she won't ever talk to him again! if you are off to be :sleep: well g'night :howdy: I'm off to start my day at a flea Market in Preston! 

B happy peach day :happydance: enjoy it!


----------



## firstbaby25

See you later alligators...


----------



## LunaLady

if I had known this is what it would all be like, I wouldn't have wanted to have a baby. :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I owe you a bump pic from 20 week :blush: I did actually take it but I forgot to upload so here goes


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> if I had known this is what it would all be like, I wouldn't have wanted to have a baby. :cry:

My love ! What's up ?? Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Trin U look fab ! 

Molly ! I have never heard of this before !!! U couldn't have known x big hugs 
Have fun jaynie and monkey xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm on the bus! THANKYOU SARACHKA FOR LOVELY CARD THAT WAS IN MY LETTERBOX WHEN I LEFT THE HOUSE! I nuv you xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am very proud of myself - I took advantage of the painkillers and actually gave myself a mini french pedi and my toenails look far less lethal :smug:
> 
> One shall now take oneself off to bed, pop 2 more painkillers and read Anna Karnina until I drift off :cloud9:
> 
> Goodnight peeps
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Is it good? I like reading recommendations and you lot seem to like it! It fits with my classic theme I take it. Novels seemed to have people's names for a while 'Shirley' 'Agenes Grey' 'Emma' 'Jane Eyre'.
> 
> Anyway - night night my love. Glad you got some respite.Click to expand...

I'm really enjoying it. It's a lot lighter than I expected. Maybe because the last one I read was War and Peace so this seems very light-hearted


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin your bump is looking magnificent :thumbup:

What's up Luna? Is it a feeding problem? The lack of sleep is just part of the package if it's that, I hope you're ok :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> if I had known this is what it would all be like, I wouldn't have wanted to have a baby. :cry:

Oh Luna! What's up?? What can we do? :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance:HAPPY PEACH DAY BEFFANY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Essie

Molly, glad you've figured out what was making Leo screamy. Bet you'll both be happier now :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> if I had known this is what it would all be like, I wouldn't have wanted to have a baby. :cry:

What's wrong Luna? :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

You're very welcome Bethany. I don't really know what the little pics are intended to be used for. Book marks or fridge Pictures maybe?!


----------



## Sarachka

Luna what's wrong?!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got a pack of those tiny little wooden pegs at home, I could peg them with string somewhere or make myself a chicken wire notice board to peg such things on

Hope Rhyko hasn't gone back to hospital. Do tell us what's going on Luna :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got a pack of those tiny little wooden pegs at home, I could peg them with string somewhere or make myself a chicken wire notice board to peg such things on
> 
> Hope Rhyko hasn't gone back to hospital. Do tell us what's going on Luna :flower:

Oh B I love you! Something without a definite and clear purpose would be treasure by me but end up cluttering up a drawer or something. You? You'll MAKE yourself a notice board to put them on :haha: Very impressive!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie.this is for u how cute :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7mOzWQSnaQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU1...outube.com/watch?v=vU1veIty83c&feature=relmfu


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> If you all are interested... Google "hyper-lactation" My OH found it and it fits better for what Leo and I are going through. Kind of hurts my feelings that I've, in essence, been causing my baby pain. Had a good :cry: about it last night.

:hugs: hope youre ok sweet x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly :hugs: you haven't caused anything my love! If it is that that you have. Personally, I'd rather that than reflux surely with reflux he is/would be more uncomfortable? Hope you are ok though, none of the situations for Leo's feeding problems are ideal I suppose :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> 
> Addie glad you sorted the test :hugs:
> 
> April I think kids miss stuff like that. Disney's up, to me, was a shocking kids film! But Erin seems to miss sidelines & racist/other ist undertones. Like blacks are always the naughty ones in old Disney (the ravens in Dumbo etc etc)! I'd watch kids films alone any day of the week!

you might be interested in this then Jaynie (although apparently this is used to brainwash Islamics into terrorism :shrug:)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3BNJOEvdeI&sns=fb

i carried on watching the dvd this morning (it was called revolting rhymes by roald dahl) and the girls wont be watching it as cinderella gets called a slut! :shock:
i havent watched up because people have told me not to lol


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> if I had known this is what it would all be like, I wouldn't have wanted to have a baby. :cry:

oh Luna darling whats the matter, im always here for you :hugs: as are the other turtles, talk to us sweet it might help a little xx


----------



## mummyApril

happy peach day B! cant believe 13 weeks already! gender scan soon!!! you are finding out right? x


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all (just) :flower:

Having a quiet morning/early afternoon but after Cara's 1pm feed, we're going to go shopping :thumbup: As much as I'm not wishing Cara's littleness away, I'm looking forward to being able to take her places that she'll get something out of and enjoy. For now, the buzz of the shops or rustling of the trees round the lake will do :)

Here's a Tuesday chuckle...


----------



## mummyApril

so i had THE worse night sleep last night! the sensor is amazing it wasnt that, Jay stayed last night and because he was unsure about the sensor worrying if it would go off, he would (in his sleep) grab hold of me and say 'is he ok?'! and then one time he was lifting up his pillows looking for James for about 2 minutes lol! James woke at half 1, 3, 5, and 7! for some reason he kept ending up at the top of his crib so im hoping its not the mat that is annoying him :/ anywayyy James has slept most of the day :dohh: and im on a housework mission


----------



## TrinityMom

I was just going through who to invite to Ch'ien's party and I though Bethany's step sons would love it and isn't Reece the same age and.....:wacko: Clearly I have preggy brain!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Morning all (just) :flower:
> 
> Having a quiet morning/early afternoon but after Cara's 1pm feed, we're going to go shopping :thumbup: As much as I'm not wishing Cara's littleness away, I'm looking forward to being able to take her places that she'll get something out of and enjoy. For now, the buzz of the shops or rustling of the trees round the lake will do :)
> 
> Here's a Tuesday chuckle...
> 
> View attachment 285621

i know what you mean i keep telling James that 'one day when youre older we are going to have so much fun!' doing this and that lol!


----------



## Essie

Happy peach day B
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSU6VwI1Mqw5E1DDvuGvx_PktCTxHT24wBv6xPSVZUbLDxJREQh


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I was just going through who to invite to Ch'ien's party and I though Bethany's step sons would love it and isn't Reece the same age and.....:wacko: Clearly I have preggy brain!!!!

ahh thats sweet! even if it is preggy brain!


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh Bethany...you has a peach :cloud9: *WHOOSH* <-----That was time flying past really fast!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:cry: woken to sad news this morning, a local 4year old boy has lost his battle with cancer :( such a sad event :(


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> so i had THE worse night sleep last night! the sensor is amazing it wasnt that, Jay stayed last night and because he was unsure about the sensor worrying if it would go off, he would (in his sleep) grab hold of me and say 'is he ok?'! and then one time he was lifting up his pillows looking for James for about 2 minutes lol! James woke at half 1, 3, 5, and 7! for some reason he kept ending up at the top of his crib so im hoping its not the mat that is annoying him :/ anywayyy James has slept most of the day :dohh: and im on a housework mission

Oh my...it's supposed to get you a better night's sleep!

I'm not sure if I told you this already (foggy brain) but 2 or 3 times, I've had this horrid dream that Cara is lying next to me in bed, then next thing she's rolling off :wacko: What I keep doing, and it scares the bejeezus out of OH is grabbing his arm in a vice like grip because in my dream it's Cara I'm grabbing. The funny thing is, once I realise it's a dream I go straight back to sleep but OH's heart is almost jumping out of his chest after that and it takes him ages to go back over :blush: What Jay's doing reminded me of that.


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :cry: woken to sad news this morning, a local 4year old boy has lost his battle with cancer :( such a sad event :(

Oh no. The pain of that must be unbearable :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> :cry: woken to sad news this morning, a local 4year old boy has lost his battle with cancer :( such a sad event :(

oh thats so sad :( hes in no more pain now


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so i had THE worse night sleep last night! the sensor is amazing it wasnt that, Jay stayed last night and because he was unsure about the sensor worrying if it would go off, he would (in his sleep) grab hold of me and say 'is he ok?'! and then one time he was lifting up his pillows looking for James for about 2 minutes lol! James woke at half 1, 3, 5, and 7! for some reason he kept ending up at the top of his crib so im hoping its not the mat that is annoying him :/ anywayyy James has slept most of the day :dohh: and im on a housework mission
> 
> Oh my...it's supposed to get you a better night's sleep!
> 
> I'm not sure if I told you this already (foggy brain) but 2 or 3 times, I've had this horrid dream that Cara is lying next to me in bed, then next thing she's rolling off :wacko: What I keep doing, and it scares the bejeezus out of OH is grabbing his arm in a vice like grip because in my dream it's Cara I'm grabbing. The funny thing is, once I realise it's a dream I go straight back to sleep but OH's heart is almost jumping out of his chest after that and it takes him ages to go back over :blush: What Jay's doing reminded me of that.Click to expand...

oh what a horrible dream :( iv had awful dreams before, recently one where angel was so misbehaved that (i feel ashamed and horrible even writing this being a dream!) iv obviously shaken her to stop her being naughty and shes gone limp in my arms and blue! was the worse dream iv EVER had! and when i woke i went straight to her and cuddled her, thing is thats so out of character i wouldnt even smack them! i guess her behaviour that week was playing on my mind, but i felt sick for a week and immensely guilty whenever i thought about it! :(


----------



## mummyApril

how is it noon already! 
im baking cakes this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

April I don't remember Rohl Dahl being so bad, I was raised on his books an absolutely LOVED them. He really captured my imagination.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so i had THE worse night sleep last night! the sensor is amazing it wasnt that, Jay stayed last night and because he was unsure about the sensor worrying if it would go off, he would (in his sleep) grab hold of me and say 'is he ok?'! and then one time he was lifting up his pillows looking for James for about 2 minutes lol! James woke at half 1, 3, 5, and 7! for some reason he kept ending up at the top of his crib so im hoping its not the mat that is annoying him :/ anywayyy James has slept most of the day :dohh: and im on a housework mission
> 
> Oh my...it's supposed to get you a better night's sleep!
> 
> I'm not sure if I told you this already (foggy brain) but 2 or 3 times, I've had this horrid dream that Cara is lying next to me in bed, then next thing she's rolling off :wacko: What I keep doing, and it scares the bejeezus out of OH is grabbing his arm in a vice like grip because in my dream it's Cara I'm grabbing. The funny thing is, once I realise it's a dream I go straight back to sleep but OH's heart is almost jumping out of his chest after that and it takes him ages to go back over :blush: What Jay's doing reminded me of that.Click to expand...

I Keep dreaming that I cannot find Lauren.... I wake up in a sweat !!! its awful !!!!! then I have to jump up and run to the crib :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April I don't remember Rohl Dahl being so bad, I was raised on his books an absolutely LOVED them. He really captured my imagination.

nor do i! but i definitely know Angel will pick up on the 'slut' word! lol and the mum pushing over Jack in jack and the beanstalk, not to mention the taking a pistol out of her knickers (red riding hood) and shooting the wolf in the head! haha o dear!

the books though i dont think are as graphic about things, Angel has been reading some of his books Matilda being her favourite!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so i had THE worse night sleep last night! the sensor is amazing it wasnt that, Jay stayed last night and because he was unsure about the sensor worrying if it would go off, he would (in his sleep) grab hold of me and say 'is he ok?'! and then one time he was lifting up his pillows looking for James for about 2 minutes lol! James woke at half 1, 3, 5, and 7! for some reason he kept ending up at the top of his crib so im hoping its not the mat that is annoying him :/ anywayyy James has slept most of the day :dohh: and im on a housework mission
> 
> Oh my...it's supposed to get you a better night's sleep!
> 
> I'm not sure if I told you this already (foggy brain) but 2 or 3 times, I've had this horrid dream that Cara is lying next to me in bed, then next thing she's rolling off :wacko: What I keep doing, and it scares the bejeezus out of OH is grabbing his arm in a vice like grip because in my dream it's Cara I'm grabbing. The funny thing is, once I realise it's a dream I go straight back to sleep but OH's heart is almost jumping out of his chest after that and it takes him ages to go back over :blush: What Jay's doing reminded me of that.Click to expand...
> 
> I Keep dreaming that I cannot find Lauren.... I wake up in a sweat !!! its awful !!!!! then I have to jump up and run to the crib :wacko:Click to expand...

I've had several dreams that Lyras gone missing. It's awful and I wake up panicking.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> April I don't remember Rohl Dahl being so bad, I was raised on his books an absolutely LOVED them. He really captured my imagination.
> 
> nor do i! but i definitely know Angel will pick up on the 'slut' word! lol and the mum pushing over Jack in jack and the beanstalk, not to mention the taking a pistol out of her knickers (red riding hood) and shooting the wolf in the head! haha o dear!
> 
> the books though i dont think are as graphic about things, Angel has been reading some of his books Matilda being her favourite!Click to expand...

Some of his books of short stories are quite gruesome. I always remember one called 'Pig' about a man who ends up going for a trip to a slaughter house and gets hooked onto the slaughter line and gets his throat cut!


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> :cry: woken to sad news this morning, a local 4year old boy has lost his battle with cancer :( such a sad event :(

How sad :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

had dream baby boy arrived 22.11 weighing 9lb 7oz and we called him james-thought id post it on here just incase :haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> if I had known this is what it would all be like, I wouldn't have wanted to have a baby. :cry:

What is going on Luna? Is Rhyko ok? :hugs:


TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> I owe you a bump pic from 20 week :blush: I did actually take it but I forgot to upload so here goes

HOW EXCITING!! :happydance::happydance: YOU LOOK GREAT!!! :thumbup:


Essie said:


> Molly, glad you've figured out what was making Leo screamy. Bet you'll both be happier now :thumbup:

So glad you figure out the problem and everyone is happy now!! 



babyhopes2010 said:


> addie.this is for u how cute :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7mOzWQSnaQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU1...outube.com/watch?v=vU1veIty83c&feature=relmfu

2 CUTE THANKS FOR POSTING IT!! I CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE THEM ON THE 12 WEEK SCAN!! MAYBE THEY WILL BE PLAYING WITH EACH OTHER ALREADY :happydance::happydance:

B Peach day my turtle friend!! Time is flying by!!


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous bump Trin! Can't believe how fast all you preggos are whizzing through your pregnancies.


----------



## mummyApril

i cant remember what i predicted you Claire i think it was boy


----------



## cassie04

Hi ladies!

Ive had a productive day tidying/lunching! about to do more dissertation work :growlmad:

Im sad dixie had 2 large scabs one on the top of her head and one on her back! sh keeps scratching them anfd they wont stop bleeding! iv tried calling the vets but they are useless and wont answer! :nope: 

Trin- woohooo i love your bump :cloud9:

Crunchie- those dreams sound horrible! i hate when they are realisti and you wake up panicing! hopefully they will calm down! :hugs:

Right im going to have a catch up


----------



## cassie04

Woohoo for the papaya! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







images2.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 0









images.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> April I don't remember Rohl Dahl being so bad, I was raised on his books an absolutely LOVED them. He really captured my imagination.
> 
> nor do i! but i definitely know Angel will pick up on the 'slut' word! lol and the mum pushing over Jack in jack and the beanstalk, not to mention the taking a pistol out of her knickers (red riding hood) and shooting the wolf in the head! haha o dear!
> 
> the books though i dont think are as graphic about things, Angel has been reading some of his books Matilda being her favourite!Click to expand...

I am shocked! :wacko: i didnt think they were that naughty!


----------



## mummyApril

shocking hey Cassie lol


----------



## Sarachka

Is it 5pm yet?!?!


----------



## mummyApril

Angels ipod has turned up and now all i have to do is wait 2 months! shes going to be sooooo excited! x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Is it 5pm yet?!?!

not quite :/


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, what's going on my darling? We are here for you. :flower:

Trin, gorge half way there bump. :kiss:

I had a dream that a well meaning, but idiotic man picked up Leo and started tossing him up in the air playfully... I watched his neck snap from whiplash. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon all:flower:

We're home from a LOVELY day out! I wasn't expecting much from the exhibition for Holly, just a nice run around in a beautiful old building for her while I looked at pics, but actually they had colouring tables for kids which she just adored, and the gardens were great for her with little hedge paths, she loved every second. 

AND THE WEIRDEST AND FUNNIEST THING HAPPENED! Holly is really shy, or arrogant, not sure which but she doesn't like strangers much, but today we turned a corner into a new room of the museum and there was a group of kids being told about colour mixing by a lady. Without a second's hesitation Holly marched straight up to the lady and sat down next to her and stayed there for the entire colour lesson, applauding randomly from time to time.:haha: It was so funny, the lady and the kids thought she was so cute, and I was so surprised, she's usually so shy. Not so shy as all that it turns out!! You know me, I HAD to get a pic:happydance: Spot the small uninvited guest....
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did you know my daughter can eat with chopsticks? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics from the day, the last one was the bus home, exhausticated baby :awww:





Sarachka this one's for you to show you LO's necklace that I caved and gave her before Christmas- it was intended for her stocking:blush: You may need to zoom to see what it is!!


----------



## mummyApril

oh B she is amazing! just so cute and adorable and cheeky! plus i still want her eyelashes! glad you had a lovely day! it looks lovely and autumny there x


----------



## mummyApril

i may still have hope!!! in about 10 years time!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUBriTYAgSo&feature=fvst


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhhhhhhh those pictures are so cuteeeeeeee

that is so funny with her sitting at the front :haha: perhaps holly knows best ??


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my bloods were 100 after 3 course Japanese :happydance: And I know it's no guarantee but I got my Trisomie21 results back and I'm in the low risk category, and oddly enough it's way lower probability than with Holly, whereas I'm 3yrs older now so was expecting it to go up. And the levels of everything they measured are sooooooo different, this really has to be a boy baby! Not that I know what any of the things are they measured in my blood but I still think it MUST be a boy to be so different hormonally!


----------



## mummyApril

someone slap me im all emotional over watching births on youtube!


----------



## addie25

Cassie yay for papaya!!!!!!!!!!!
B That picture of her is sooooooooo cute up at the front of the class!!!! How funny she wanted to learn and she is a go getter she sat in the front of the class :thumbup: Smart cookie.


----------



## addie25

So far today I went for a 2 mile walk. I am so lazy and am exhausted from that walk :haha: B I do not know how you are so full of energy I wish I had more!! Then I stuffed myself with stuffing :haha: Who says you only eat that on Thanksgiving!! :shrug:


----------



## addie25

B does this mean you wont get GD??:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna :hugs: I'm sure once you two are in a groove you wouldn't change it for the world! 

What is wrong sad turtle?


----------



## firstbaby25

B what lovely funny photos! Glad you had a nice day. I really enjoyed my day out too, love the flea markets, bought a vintage dress, a GAP blazer, a vintage cardigan and a vintage adidas cardigan! All for £10 which I earnt back by taking photos for my friends website :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Just sat in my friends car she's picking up a parcel. I swear she's been in there for hours!! Going nana's for tea. I didn't get that job ladies. Later I will copy and paste the email they sent. It's the sweetest no I've ever had!! Back to the grindstone in the job hunt :( :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

April I really enjoy videos like that! Truly I do. I've seen the Lion King one, and my final piece in law and film was on Disney! I took it as the 'easy' option and it was solid!! I liked the guy at the beginning doing the Willies and then hiding them :haha:


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry you didn't get the job :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B does this mean you wont get GD??:dohh:


I wish!! Just you wait- when I eat that same Japanese at 28 weeks I'll be well over my 120 limit with that white rice and caramely sauce on my brochettes!!! It's just not fully here yet, or maybe it is but my diet and exercise routine are working ok to control it for the mo. But that will all change as time goes on. At 35 weeks it started getting really difficult to control, plus I wasn't allowed to exercise, so this is all a mere warm up for the challenging bit ahead. I managed to avoid insulin the 1st time round and I'm hoping to this time (though actually am not afraid of it like I was last time) so I have to do all I can now since in a 2nd pregnancy the GD is likely to be worse. Plus it is actually a really good diet, I always feel full of peps and have good skin etc on the GD diet, it's soooooooo healthy! So maybe a blessing in disguise :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

im baking! im going to attempt if i can to make a ginger bread house (scary one) for halloween :D


----------



## mummyApril

sorry about the job Jaynie, yh that was my fave part aswell! amazing how they did that! haha x


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry about the job Jaynie baby. :hugs:

Addie, I meant to say, I'm glad you've got the cvs stuff ironed out. :thumbup:

B, I love your little froglet. She so cute! I think she wants to come to America. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

awww sorry Jaynie :hugs: What's that saying of Kit's grandma or someone? What isn't for you will pass you by (or something like that!!) :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sorry about the job Jaynie baby. :hugs:
> 
> Addie, I meant to say, I'm glad you've got the cvs stuff ironed out. :thumbup:
> 
> B, I love your little froglet. She so cute! I think she wants to come to America. :awww:

She'd LOVE to! Especially if you have colouring pencils in America :haha:


----------



## Essie

Aw sorry about the job Jaynie.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Peach Day to me!

https://www.monkeygrabsthepeach.net/peach.JPG

https://www.pvrconsulting.com/pvr-imall/iMall-NJ/hills-gallery/images-c/27animal_monkey-peaches_2003.jpg

https://www.artvalue.com/photos/auction/0/49/49444/qi-baishi-1863-1957-china-monkey-with-longevity-peach-2788760.jpg

https://blondelogic.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a66c8606970b0147e264f784970b-800wi


----------



## Essie

Lovely pictures of Holly :cloud9: and I love her cheeky monkey antics, joining in with the class :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B what lovely funny photos! Glad you had a nice day. I really enjoyed my day out too, love the flea markets, bought a vintage dress, a GAP blazer, a vintage cardigan and a vintage adidas cardigan! All for £10 which I earnt back by taking photos for my friends website :haha:

Wow bargain loot you got there! :thumbup: Yay for nice days out :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im baking! im going to attempt if i can to make a ginger bread house (scary one) for halloween :D

That sounds like sculpture rather than baking! Or architecture! Good luck, can't wait to see pic:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

ok maybe i wont do the gingerbread house today think it will take way too long!


----------



## Essie

One of my friends on Facebook is trying to rehome some rabbits but DH says we can't have them :(


----------



## mummyApril

ooh i dont know should i attempt it i might just make a giant cupcake and be done lol


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Afternoon all:flower:
> 
> We're home from a LOVELY day out! I wasn't expecting much from the exhibition for Holly, just a nice run around in a beautiful old building for her while I looked at pics, but actually they had colouring tables for kids which she just adored, and the gardens were great for her with little hedge paths, she loved every second.
> 
> AND THE WEIRDEST AND FUNNIEST THING HAPPENED! Holly is really shy, or arrogant, not sure which but she doesn't like strangers much, but today we turned a corner into a new room of the museum and there was a group of kids being told about colour mixing by a lady. Without a second's hesitation Holly marched straight up to the lady and sat down next to her and stayed there for the entire colour lesson, applauding randomly from time to time.:haha: It was so funny, the lady and the kids thought she was so cute, and I was so surprised, she's usually so shy. Not so shy as all that it turns out!! You know me, I HAD to get a pic:happydance: Spot the small uninvited guest....

That photo is so cute I just puked!!!!!!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Pics from the day, the last one was the bus home, exhausticated baby :awww:
> 
> View attachment 285738
> 
> View attachment 285739
> 
> View attachment 285740
> 
> 
> Sarachka this one's for you to show you LO's necklace that I caved and gave her before Christmas- it was intended for her stocking:blush: You may need to zoom to see what it is!!
> 
> View attachment 285741

I see!! I want!!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> ooh i dont know should i attempt it i might just make a giant cupcake and be done lol

I want to see the gingerbread house creation :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Holy mother of god!!!

I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.

BRB, Booking my C-Section ...


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the job Jaynie baby. :hugs:
> 
> Addie, I meant to say, I'm glad you've got the cvs stuff ironed out. :thumbup:
> 
> B, I love your little froglet. She so cute! I think she wants to come to America. :awww:
> 
> She'd LOVE to! Especially if you have colouring pencils in America :haha:Click to expand...

I do! I do! :yipee: I'll even make her some origami water bombs so that she can say "Ooo!" And then smash it 'cause she nearly 2. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I see!! I want!!

:haha: 

I can't wait until your gender scan to see if you're allowed Matryoshka stuff :happydance: I think you're having a girl myself. With each day passing I know mine is more and more boy. Ooo just had a thought, the Christmas markets here have loads of Matryoshka stuff, you'll have to get yourself sexed before the Christmas markets close:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...

I'm having this one delivered by DHL, recorded delivery :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I see!! I want!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I can't wait until your gender scan to see if you're allowed Matryoshka stuff :happydance: I think you're having a girl myself. With each day passing I know mine is more and more boy. Ooo just had a thought, the Christmas markets here have loads of Matryoshka stuff, you'll have to get yourself sexed before the Christmas markets close:happydance:Click to expand...

I want Christmas markets and Matryoshka stuff :brat:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...

Sez, 3 home births for me and I loved it so much I'm doing it again. But that's because it's my safe zone where I feel happy and comfortable


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG just seen the 14 day old baby saved from the earthquake rubble and her mother 2hrs later :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...
> 
> Sez, 3 home births for me and I loved it so much I'm doing it again. But that's because it's my safe zone where I feel happy and comfortableClick to expand...

No no no no no no no no!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

This time tomorrow I hope I'll have some pics for y'all to nub!!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ooh i dont know should i attempt it i might just make a giant cupcake and be done lol
> 
> I want to see the gingerbread house creation :thumbup:Click to expand...

i will attempt this tomoro i dont want to rush it, so i will be able to take my time and then you shall have photos :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...

homebirth over c section any time of the day, id even do homebirth to quadruplets lol !


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...
> 
> Sez, 3 home births for me and I loved it so much I'm doing it again. But that's because it's my safe zone where I feel happy and comfortableClick to expand...

I feel happy and comfortable in my house but I don't want to have my baby in it :haha: I think you're just better at having babies than me so you can do it all chilled at home, whereas I need a team of Dettol fragranced personnel and lots of machines to make me feel safe :fool:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...
> 
> Sez, 3 home births for me and I loved it so much I'm doing it again. But that's because it's my safe zone where I feel happy and comfortableClick to expand...
> 
> No no no no no no no no!!!!Click to expand...

Na! You will breeze it love ..... Like poor April .... The c section ladies are in so much pain after ! 
I was up running after the lunch trolly .....


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...
> 
> homebirth over c section any time of the day, id even do homebirth to quadruplets lol !Click to expand...

How about a compromise, a home C-section? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Not sure I could do a homebirth.... My house is so beige I would worry about mess lol 
I also like having big shiny machines around me .....

Could I have gas if I ha a homebirth ? Me love that gas


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> This time tomorrow I hope I'll have some pics for y'all to nub!!

Excellent! Nub Party tomorrow night! :dance: I nub nubs :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Not sure I could do a homebirth.... My house is so beige I would worry about mess lol
> I also like having big shiny machines around me .....
> 
> Could I have gas if I ha a homebirth ? Me love that gas

Yes our house is too white and DH too OCD! You could get yourself some helium balloons for gas Crunch, they might work?:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

I was so hungry after I had Lauren .... The kind midwife brought me tea and a HAM sandwich to eat once I was stitched.....tasted amazingballs but then went on a 3 day eating binge ! Is that normal ?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Not sure I could do a homebirth.... My house is so beige I would worry about mess lol
> I also like having big shiny machines around me .....
> 
> Could I have gas if I ha a homebirth ? Me love that gas
> 
> Yes our house is too white and DH too OCD! You could get yourself some helium balloons for gas Crunch, they might work?:shrug:Click to expand...

 Hmmmmmm not sure that is the correct gas to get me in that lovely drunken state I was in .... But a plus side it could amuse dh to hear me moan in a high pitched voice ???:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> I was so hungry after I had Lauren .... The kind midwife brought me tea and a HAM sandwich to eat once I was stitched.....tasted amazingballs but then went on a 3 day eating binge ! Is that normal ?

Oh the first thing you eat after a birth is THE BEST FOOD IN THE WORLD!!! And the first bath or shower is like being reborn :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I got a really nice late b'day present from my ex, some Betjemen and Barton tea (it's Rooibos- a mix called Zoulou, with lots of clove and cardamon and cinnamon type spices to it, sooo yum) and a tin that Sarachka will like and a really cute little Japanese one person teapot with a strainer built in, it's so cute


----------



## Essie

You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm guessing my dinner is starting to reach my blood stream - Tori is kicking up a storm. I'm also guessing she's still breech because all the kicking is aimed at my laptop:haha:

I dreamt in graphic detail last night that I went for my anatomy scan and the gynae showed me 'Tori's' penis and balls in great detail :wacko: I was sobbing and phoned my mom and asked her to return all the girl clothes:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...
> 
> Sez, 3 home births for me and I loved it so much I'm doing it again. But that's because it's my safe zone where I feel happy and comfortableClick to expand...
> 
> No no no no no no no no!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Na! You will breeze it love ..... Like poor April .... The c section ladies are in so much pain after !
> I was up running after the lunch trolly .....Click to expand...

you can always tell a c section lady, jay was pointing them out, hunched over when walking lol


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I was so hungry after I had Lauren .... The kind midwife brought me tea and a HAM sandwich to eat once I was stitched.....tasted amazingballs but then went on a 3 day eating binge ! Is that normal ?
> 
> Oh the first thing you eat after a birth is THE BEST FOOD IN THE WORLD!!! And the first bath or shower is like being reborn :haha:Click to expand...

Dh was like can I have a sandwich ? The midwife was like no ..... What have u done ! :haha:
I had a shower in my labour room and whilst nicu checked Lauren she told
Dh to take me and help me shower .... I found this one of the most intimate things we have done .... I think it was feeling so vunerable? Does that make sense ??


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I was so hungry after I had Lauren .... The kind midwife brought me tea and a HAM sandwich to eat once I was stitched.....tasted amazingballs but then went on a 3 day eating binge ! Is that normal ?
> 
> Oh the first thing you eat after a birth is THE BEST FOOD IN THE WORLD!!! And the first bath or shower is like being reborn :haha:Click to expand...

Amazing! So totally agree!:thumbup: It lasted a couple of weeks for me, both the food and the shower euphoria thing. I had melon scented shower gel at the time and remember these hot melony skin caressing wonder showers:haha: And I would go _*mmmmm, delicious, mmmmmm, delicious*_ all the time when I was eating:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:

My old mw used to take gas but we don't. We do take pethidine and atarax tho


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...
> 
> homebirth over c section any time of the day, id even do homebirth to quadruplets lol !Click to expand...
> 
> How about a compromise, a home C-section? :haha:Click to expand...

lets swap it to a hospital natural? lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Not sure I could do a homebirth.... My house is so beige I would worry about mess lol
> I also like having big shiny machines around me .....
> 
> Could I have gas if I ha a homebirth ? Me love that gas
> 
> Yes our house is too white and DH too OCD! You could get yourself some helium balloons for gas Crunch, they might work?:shrug:Click to expand...

you would definitely sound funny pushing!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I was so hungry after I had Lauren .... The kind midwife brought me tea and a HAM sandwich to eat once I was stitched.....tasted amazingballs but then went on a 3 day eating binge ! Is that normal ?
> 
> Oh the first thing you eat after a birth is THE BEST FOOD IN THE WORLD!!! And the first bath or shower is like being reborn :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Dh was like can I have a sandwich ? The midwife was like no ..... What have u done ! :haha:
> I had a shower in my labour room and whilst nicu checked Lauren she told
> Dh to take me and help me shower .... I found this one of the most intimate things we have done .... I think it was feeling so vunerable? Does that make sense ??Click to expand...

It absolutely does! And that's so sweet :hugs: I usually help the moms shower while the babies has skin to skin time with dad


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:

Yes but can you have the meals on wheels?


----------



## Crunchie

April so true ..... I managed to get to that food trolly first everytime .... Those poor c section ladies never got a jacket pot whilst I was around !!! Have to move quicker than that love !


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I got a really nice late b'day present from my ex, some Betjemen and Barton tea (it's Rooibos- a mix called Zoulou, with lots of clove and cardamon and cinnamon type spices to it, sooo yum) and a tin that Sarachka will like and a really cute little Japanese one person teapot with a strainer built in, it's so cute

Hey rooibos! You're drinking SA tea :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:

But how much ? I was concerned in the ward until I realised it was attached to tr mains !:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...
> 
> homebirth over c section any time of the day, id even do homebirth to quadruplets lol !Click to expand...
> 
> How about a compromise, a home C-section? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lets swap it to a hospital natural? lolClick to expand...

Sounds sensible:thumbup: One of my best friends had an emergency C-section and she took a long time to be back in action properly.:nope: You're very brave April


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:
> 
> Yes but can you have the meals on wheels?Click to expand...

That's what friends and family are for :thumbup: You do have to be a lot more organised for a homebirth but then you can walk around nekkid in your garden if you like :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I got a really nice late b'day present from my ex, some Betjemen and Barton tea (it's Rooibos- a mix called Zoulou, with lots of clove and cardamon and cinnamon type spices to it, sooo yum) and a tin that Sarachka will like and a really cute little Japanese one person teapot with a strainer built in, it's so cute
> 
> Hey rooibos! You're drinking SA tea :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes I like a rooibos when I'm watching my Rugby :rofl: Very nice tea it is too :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I got a really nice late b'day present from my ex, some Betjemen and Barton tea (it's Rooibos- a mix called Zoulou, with lots of clove and cardamon and cinnamon type spices to it, sooo yum) and a tin that Sarachka will like and a really cute little Japanese one person teapot with a strainer built in, it's so cute
> 
> Hey rooibos! You're drinking SA tea :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I like a rooibos when I'm watching my Rugby :rofl: Very nice tea it is too :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: Next you'll be eating naartjies :haha: (they're like satsumas sort of) 

Do you get red cappucino? And red espresso? I nuv it :cloud9: with honey drizzled on top


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:
> 
> But how much ? I was concerned in the ward until I realised it was attached to tr mains !:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well the lady I know who had a hb got through 2 bottles and the mw had to go off and get another bottle.


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:
> 
> Yes but can you have the meals on wheels?Click to expand...
> 
> That's what friends and family are for :thumbup: You do have to be a lot more organised for a homebirth but then you can walk around nekkid in your garden if you like :haha:Click to expand...

Oh blimey the next door neighbours would put the house on the market if they saw that sight lol !:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Where's Luna :shrug: I want to take care of Rhyko for a few hours so she can :sleep: and recover a bit


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:
> 
> But how much ? I was concerned in the ward until I realised it was attached to tr mains !:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well the lady I know who had a hb got through 2 bottles and the mw had to go off and get another bottle.Click to expand...

I would have to go and bulk buy it I think !


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:
> 
> Yes but can you have the meals on wheels?Click to expand...
> 
> That's what friends and family are for :thumbup: You do have to be a lot more organised for a homebirth but then you can walk around nekkid in your garden if you like :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'm not sure a snowy 3rd of January I'd have enjoyed walking round the garden nekkid:haha: 9th of May is this due date though, I'm sure the hospital won't mind if I walk round the carpark in my birthday suit :shrug: Then I don't have to have my friends and family all staying in my house in order to bring me food! 

Actually, serious thing now, I was chatting to a mum in the park who's due any day now and she's with a private clinic REALLY near to me (since I don't have a car, an important factor) and it's not very expensive she said. BUT the GD could mean I have no choice but to birth in the hospital, I'm almost certain that's the case but I don't know about this clinic, maybe it's totally medically equipped with GD consultants and all :shrug: Something for me to look into this week....


----------



## mummyApril

although i missed my 4000th post i dedicate this post to.....

LUNA!!

you have done so well my lovely, dealing with such a difficult time, things will get better and you will be back to happy Luna, youre such a strong woman and your little baby boy will be so proud of you for all you have done for him! 

We nuv you loads Luna xxxxx

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRsYFBHE8d1vxQzX8Wg4EPqH6yGFJygee2j_AjvN8ToJm9puCMEAg

https://critical-thinkers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Super-Mom.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds really nice bethy. I want to see our nEw labour ward. Our hospital moved to a brand new building this year.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:
> 
> Yes but can you have the meals on wheels?Click to expand...
> 
> That's what friends and family are for :thumbup: You do have to be a lot more organised for a homebirth but then you can walk around nekkid in your garden if you like :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, I'm not sure a snowy 3rd of January I'd have enjoyed walking round the garden nekkid:haha: 9th of May is this due date though, I'm sure the hospital won't mind if I walk round the carpark in my birthday suit :shrug: Then I don't have to have my friends and family all staying in my house in order to bring me food!
> 
> Actually, serious thing now, I was chatting to a mum in the park who's due any day now and she's with a private clinic REALLY near to me (since I don't have a car, an important factor) and it's not very expensive she said. BUT the GD could mean I have no choice but to birth in the hospital, I'm almost certain that's the case but I don't know about this clinic, maybe it's totally medically equipped with GD consultants and all :shrug: Something for me to look into this week....Click to expand...

That sounds interesting. We have a lovely mw clinic in joburg https://www.genesisclinic.co.za/home/about-genesis.html
We would love to build one here


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I was so hungry after I had Lauren .... The kind midwife brought me tea and a HAM sandwich to eat once I was stitched.....tasted amazingballs but then went on a 3 day eating binge ! Is that normal ?
> 
> Oh the first thing you eat after a birth is THE BEST FOOD IN THE WORLD!!! And the first bath or shower is like being reborn :haha:Click to expand...

my first shower was amazing thats what got me up the fact i was walking to the shower lol!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Peach Pot
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Sounds really nice bethy. I want to see our nEw labour ward. Our hospital moved to a brand new building this year.

Random fact. I was offered a job at the new hosp on the gynae ward but didn't take it because I thought the commute was too far.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tea stuff.:coffee: I've gone picture mad tonight :fool: 
There's a little filter in the pot where one puts one's tea leaves :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







039.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









040.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









041.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sounds really nice bethy. I want to see our nEw labour ward. Our hospital moved to a brand new building this year.
> 
> Random fact. I was offered a job at the new hosp on the gynae ward but didn't take it because I thought the commute was too far.Click to expand...

That's fair enough. What's your dream ward to be on? Do you have much choice?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sounds really nice bethy. I want to see our nEw labour ward. Our hospital moved to a brand new building this year.
> 
> Random fact. I was offered a job at the new hosp on the gynae ward but didn't take it because I thought the commute was too far.Click to expand...
> 
> That's fair enough. What's your dream ward to be on? Do you have much choice?Click to expand...

I would love to work in a sexual health clinic. I got to choose where I went for my final placement and I went to the clinic and loved it. I dont know why but it fascinates me. That and gynae. But I do enjoy respiratory which is where I work at the moment. Im qualified as an 'adult nurse" so technically could apply for any job with adults (mental health, children and learning disabilities are separate branches of nurse training).


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh Essie that's cool you were offered a job here!!


----------



## Mollykins

Starving!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Exhausted. Bed very soon


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sounds really nice bethy. I want to see our nEw labour ward. Our hospital moved to a brand new building this year.
> 
> Random fact. I was offered a job at the new hosp on the gynae ward but didn't take it because I thought the commute was too far.Click to expand...
> 
> That's fair enough. What's your dream ward to be on? Do you have much choice?Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to work in a sexual health clinic. I got to choose where I went for my final placement and I went to the clinic and loved it. I dont know why but it fascinates me. That and gynae. But I do enjoy respiratory which is where I work at the moment. Im qualified as an 'adult nurse" so technically could apply for any job with adults (mental health, children and learning disabilities are separate branches of nurse training).Click to expand...

Wow I think they're the 2 things I'd want to avoid if I were a nurse!! I always feel so sorry for my gynae and what she has to see each day! And it must be so difficult working with AIDS sufferers, but I can see that the helping people element must be really rewarding. I really admire doctors and nurses and their enormous human investment :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

B, I nuv your bump! Perfection.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Holy mother of god!!!
> 
> I just watched a home birth video on youtube. I now want to die.
> 
> BRB, Booking my C-Section ...
> 
> homebirth over c section any time of the day, id even do homebirth to quadruplets lol !Click to expand...
> 
> How about a compromise, a home C-section? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lets swap it to a hospital natural? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds sensible:thumbup: One of my best friends had an emergency C-section and she took a long time to be back in action properly.:nope: You're very brave AprilClick to expand...

really im a wuss, but baby does take your mind off of it! well kind of lol but thankyou :)


----------



## Mollykins

B, I took a picture of a building yesterday that I pass every time I go to my doctor that reminds me of you... I chuckle every time I see it. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't go to bed until 21.45 and my bloods :nope: Must have dinner earlier!!

Holly is suddenly afraid of the plug hole in the bath :awww: She wouldn't get in the bath earlier (she loves her baths) so I went in with her and it was fine, and we waved goodbye to the water at the end but she would only approach the plug hole in the safety of my arms, and tried to scramble out the bath if left alone, pointing in fear at the plug end :argh: Poor bubba, a couple of nights ago DH and I had joked about her being swallowed down the plug hole as it made a big gurgling noise and she clearly took it to heart :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:
> 
> Yes but can you have the meals on wheels?Click to expand...
> 
> That's what friends and family are for :thumbup: You do have to be a lot more organised for a homebirth but then you can walk around nekkid in your garden if you like :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, I'm not sure a snowy 3rd of January I'd have enjoyed walking round the garden nekkid:haha: 9th of May is this due date though, I'm sure the hospital won't mind if I walk round the carpark in my birthday suit :shrug: Then I don't have to have my friends and family all staying in my house in order to bring me food!
> 
> Actually, serious thing now, I was chatting to a mum in the park who's due any day now and she's with a private clinic REALLY near to me (since I don't have a car, an important factor) and it's not very expensive she said. BUT the GD could mean I have no choice but to birth in the hospital, I'm almost certain that's the case but I don't know about this clinic, maybe it's totally medically equipped with GD consultants and all :shrug: Something for me to look into this week....Click to expand...

that does sound like a plan, it would probably be better it being closer too


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, I took a picture of a building yesterday that I pass every time I go to my doctor that reminds me of you... I chuckle every time I see it. :)

What is it!!?? Pray tell!!


----------



## Mollykins

I wish I knew when a sensible time to test was. :-k


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't go to bed until 21.45 and my bloods :nope: Must have dinner earlier!!
> 
> Holly is suddenly afraid of the plug hole in the bath :awww: She wouldn't get in the bath earlier (she loves her baths) so I went in with her and it was fine, and we waved goodbye to the water at the end but she would only approach the plug hole in the safety of my arms, and tried to scramble out the bath if left alone, pointing in fear at the plug end :argh: Poor bubba, a couple of nights ago DH and I had joked about her being swallowed down the plug hole as it made a big gurgling noise and she clearly took it to heart :cry:

aww bless her, my girls still jump out of the bath fast when they unplug it lol


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I took a picture of a building yesterday that I pass every time I go to my doctor that reminds me of you... I chuckle every time I see it. :)
> 
> What is it!!?? Pray tell!!Click to expand...

I can email it to Kit just now if you'd like.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> You can have the gas at a home birth Crunch :thumbup:
> 
> Yes but can you have the meals on wheels?Click to expand...
> 
> That's what friends and family are for :thumbup: You do have to be a lot more organised for a homebirth but then you can walk around nekkid in your garden if you like :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, I'm not sure a snowy 3rd of January I'd have enjoyed walking round the garden nekkid:haha: 9th of May is this due date though, I'm sure the hospital won't mind if I walk round the carpark in my birthday suit :shrug: Then I don't have to have my friends and family all staying in my house in order to bring me food!
> 
> Actually, serious thing now, I was chatting to a mum in the park who's due any day now and she's with a private clinic REALLY near to me (since I don't have a car, an important factor) and it's not very expensive she said. BUT the GD could mean I have no choice but to birth in the hospital, I'm almost certain that's the case but I don't know about this clinic, maybe it's totally medically equipped with GD consultants and all :shrug: Something for me to look into this week....Click to expand...
> 
> that does sound like a plan, it would probably be better it being closer tooClick to expand...

Yes, it's just that with GD I'm automatically high risk so I might have to go to a place with lots of shiny machines :shrug: I'll see soon with my gyn and will call up the clinic and investigate


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, I took a picture of a building yesterday that I pass every time I go to my doctor that reminds me of you... I chuckle every time I see it. :)
> 
> What is it!!?? Pray tell!! Click to expand...
> 
> I can email it to Kit just now if you'd like.Click to expand...

I'd like!!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't go to bed until 21.45 and my bloods :nope: Must have dinner earlier!!
> 
> Holly is suddenly afraid of the plug hole in the bath :awww: She wouldn't get in the bath earlier (she loves her baths) so I went in with her and it was fine, and we waved goodbye to the water at the end but she would only approach the plug hole in the safety of my arms, and tried to scramble out the bath if left alone, pointing in fear at the plug end :argh: Poor bubba, a couple of nights ago DH and I had joked about her being swallowed down the plug hole as it made a big gurgling noise and she clearly took it to heart :cry:
> 
> aww bless her, my girls still jump out of the bath fast when they unplug it lolClick to expand...

:haha: I used to flush the toilet and jump away as a kid so that the toilet couldn't eat me. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I wish I knew when a sensible time to test was. :-k

How many days ago now was the 'incident' ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll have to be careful not to say anything insensitive to Holly about man-eating toilets then Molly!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't go to bed until 21.45 and my bloods :nope: Must have dinner earlier!!
> 
> Holly is suddenly afraid of the plug hole in the bath :awww: She wouldn't get in the bath earlier (she loves her baths) so I went in with her and it was fine, and we waved goodbye to the water at the end but she would only approach the plug hole in the safety of my arms, and tried to scramble out the bath if left alone, pointing in fear at the plug end :argh: Poor bubba, a couple of nights ago DH and I had joked about her being swallowed down the plug hole as it made a big gurgling noise and she clearly took it to heart :cry:
> 
> aww bless her, my girls still jump out of the bath fast when they unplug it lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I used to flush the toilet and jump away as a kid so that the toilet couldn't eat me. :haha:Click to expand...

i petrified of toilets! when i was younger in Canada i thought it was cool putting loads and loads of toilet roll down the toilet and show my sister that the water rises! and then it over flowed! my dad went mad and smacked me, but i just hate toilets now if im in a cubicle i have to open the door flush and run haha


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sounds really nice bethy. I want to see our nEw labour ward. Our hospital moved to a brand new building this year.
> 
> Random fact. I was offered a job at the new hosp on the gynae ward but didn't take it because I thought the commute was too far.Click to expand...
> 
> That's fair enough. What's your dream ward to be on? Do you have much choice?Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to work in a sexual health clinic. I got to choose where I went for my final placement and I went to the clinic and loved it. I dont know why but it fascinates me. That and gynae. But I do enjoy respiratory which is where I work at the moment. Im qualified as an 'adult nurse" so technically could apply for any job with adults (mental health, children and learning disabilities are separate branches of nurse training).Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I think they're the 2 things I'd want to avoid if I were a nurse!! I always feel so sorry for my gynae and what she has to see each day! And it must be so difficult working with AIDS sufferers, but I can see that the helping people element must be really rewarding. I really admire doctors and nurses and their enormous human investment :flower:Click to expand...

I had a gynae placement, and it was certainly the most emotional one I did. The most moving moment of my training was during that placement, chaperoning a really young girl while a doctor examined her and she was griping my hand so tight. It happened at a time when I was seriously considering leaving my course, and it has stayed with me since. I'm actually welling up thinking about it now. The raw emotions I saw and experienced during that placement made me sure I really wanted to be a nurse.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed - the interwebs are going poofucks

It started drizzling so it put an end to the fireworks but tomorrow night is going to be awful. My poor animals. I hope it doesn't rain so they can burn all their money in one night and get it over and done with :nope:

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't go to bed until 21.45 and my bloods :nope: Must have dinner earlier!!
> 
> Holly is suddenly afraid of the plug hole in the bath :awww: She wouldn't get in the bath earlier (she loves her baths) so I went in with her and it was fine, and we waved goodbye to the water at the end but she would only approach the plug hole in the safety of my arms, and tried to scramble out the bath if left alone, pointing in fear at the plug end :argh: Poor bubba, a couple of nights ago DH and I had joked about her being swallowed down the plug hole as it made a big gurgling noise and she clearly took it to heart :cry:
> 
> aww bless her, my girls still jump out of the bath fast when they unplug it lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I used to flush the toilet and jump away as a kid so that the toilet couldn't eat me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i petrified of toilets! when i was younger in Canada i thought it was cool putting loads and loads of toilet roll down the toilet and show my sister that the water rises! and then it over flowed! my dad went mad and smacked me, but i just hate toilets now if im in a cubicle i have to open the door flush and run hahaClick to expand...

:haha: I hate those toilets you get that have a very wide shallow bowl and when you flush the water rises and rises, and just when you think a turd is going to go over the rim it suddenly sucks and whooshes it down the pipe. I've actually had dreams/nightmares where I flush those loos and the poo does overflow the bowl.


----------



## kit_cat




----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I wish I knew when a sensible time to test was. :-k
> 
> How many days ago now was the 'incident' ?Click to expand...

Well.... honestly??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> View attachment 285876

This is Molly's? :shock: That beats any Sarachka bomb if it is :shock: :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> View attachment 285876

:shock: !! My heart stopped I swear. Omg. Kit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm confused. Who's is it? Yours Kit?


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285876
> 
> 
> :shock: !! My heart stopped I swear. Omg. Kit!Click to expand...

Kit ??????????


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm confused. Who's is it? Yours Kit?

What's going on ???


----------



## Mollykins

Not mine! Tis Kits! ...I think.... Kit! Say something!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my oh my! this is not good for my blood sugar levels. KIT!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Kit ! Get back here


----------



## Essie

Kit.....?


----------



## TrinityMom

Holy flying shitballs!!!!!! What's going on???
Thanks for the head up B :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Trin !!! That was quick lol


----------



## kit_cat

MWAHAHA!!! GOTCHA! :haha:

Sorry everyone but it did focus you attention eh? :haha:

I actually did take a test today before starting my pill just to be completely sure although I knew we'd been safe...I can assure you all the test was the lilliest of lilly white :thumbup: I nicked the one I posted to play a dastardly joke on you all :devil:

What fun :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Trin !!! That was quick lol

Well a BFP gets my attention!!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

What timing to check in with you girls. :haha:

Thanks for the excitement, Kit!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> MWAHAHA!!! GOTCHA! :haha:
> 
> Sorry everyone but it did focus you attention eh? :haha:
> 
> I actually did take a test today before starting my pill just to be completely sure although I knew we'd been safe...I can assure you all the test was the lilliest of lilly white :thumbup: I nicked the one I posted to play a dastardly joke on you all :devil:
> 
> What fun :happydance:

Kit you naughty trickster :devil: :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Evil Evil joke Kit!!!! I was all set to wee before bed and I had to postpone to leap on the laptop!

NEVER joke about a BFP!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> MWAHAHA!!! GOTCHA! :haha:
> 
> Sorry everyone but it did focus you attention eh? :haha:
> 
> I actually did take a test today before starting my pill just to be completely sure although I knew we'd been safe...I can assure you all the test was the lilliest of lilly white :thumbup: I nicked the one I posted to play a dastardly joke on you all :devil:
> 
> What fun :happydance:

Meanie !


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Holy flying shitballs!!!!!! What's going on???
> Thanks for the head up B :thumbup:

:rofl:

....would have been my exact reaction had I had a BFP!!!! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> What timing to check in with you girls. :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the excitement, Kit!

Hi Luna

I have to go to bed now so I'll miss you again :nope: Really wish I could be there to help you

Sending big love 
:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:

Sorry if I woke you Trin!!

KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was quite excited about you being pregnant Kit :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

That is just evil Kit! I mean really. I nearly had a heart attack! My word.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:
> 
> Sorry if I woke you Trin!!
> 
> KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:

I also shared the shock with DH and then we went through couples who this had happened to :haha:

You got me on the way to the bathroom...I'm a bit slow to go to bed - lots of cats to say goodnight to

Really goodnight now


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Evil Evil joke Kit!!!! I was all set to wee before bed and I had to postpone to leap on the laptop!
> 
> NEVER joke about a BFP!!!!

I'm very sorry I made you wee yourself Trin :blush: :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Evil Evil joke Kit!!!! I was all set to wee before bed and I had to postpone to leap on the laptop!
> 
> NEVER joke about a BFP!!!!

If she'd posted a digi then she may face heavy fines. As it is we can probably just caution her?:shrug:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:
> 
> Sorry if I woke you Trin!!
> 
> KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:

DH and I were also having this discussion!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:
> 
> Sorry if I woke you Trin!!
> 
> KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:

Hell no! Absolutely no double bluff here! So were there more pros than cons to my pretend situation in yours and DHs opinion?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> That is just evil Kit! I mean really. I nearly had a heart attack! My word.

:blush: I sorry...BUT IT WAS FUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Evil Evil joke Kit!!!! I was all set to wee before bed and I had to postpone to leap on the laptop!
> 
> NEVER joke about a BFP!!!!
> 
> If she'd posted a digi then she may face heavy fines. As it is we can probably just caution her?:shrug:Click to expand...

Ok ok, I'll accept a yellow card, surely a red one is too harsh? :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> What timing to check in with you girls. :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the excitement, Kit!
> 
> Hi Luna
> 
> I have to go to bed now so I'll miss you again :nope: Really wish I could be there to help you
> 
> Sending big love
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks, Trin :hugs:

I wish you could be here, too :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well can I go to bed now? Any more lactating BFP's for me this evening? Molly? Crunch? 

My after dinner bloods were 100 thumbup:) but have probably shot up to 3000 since seeing that BFP!

Night all xxxxx:kiss: Night night naughty Kit xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Great timing too Kit, as B was waiting for my pic from you as we were discussing a good time for me to test. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat




----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin and Bethany :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:
> 
> Sorry if I woke you Trin!!
> 
> KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:
> 
> Hell no! Absolutely no double bluff here! So were there more pros than cons to my pretend situation in yours and DHs opinion?Click to expand...

Ha ha so you are pregnant, asking about pros and cons:haha:

DH and I would have both thought it was holy shitballs but come to be happy about it eventually I reckon. I would have been very frustrated GD-wise and sports wise!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> What timing to check in with you girls. :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the excitement, Kit!
> 
> Hi Luna
> 
> I have to go to bed now so I'll miss you again :nope: Really wish I could be there to help you
> 
> Sending big love
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Trin :hugs:
> 
> I wish you could be here, too :cry:Click to expand...

Hello my lovely. How are things...tell all. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:
> 
> Sorry if I woke you Trin!!
> 
> KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:
> 
> Hell no! Absolutely no double bluff here! So were there more pros than cons to my pretend situation in yours and DHs opinion?Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha so you are pregnant, asking about pros and cons:haha:
> 
> DH and I would have both thought it was holy shitballs but come to be happy about it eventually I reckon. I would have been very frustrated GD-wise and sports wise!!Click to expand...

Ha, no defo not, I'd just be interested in any pros you found as doing the test made me really think about it and it would not be a good thing for me right now at all...but that's just me.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> What timing to check in with you girls. :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the excitement, Kit!
> 
> Hi Luna
> 
> I have to go to bed now so I'll miss you again :nope: Really wish I could be there to help you
> 
> Sending big love
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Trin :hugs:
> 
> I wish you could be here, too :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello my lovely. How are things...tell all. :hugs:Click to expand...

Agreed, talk with us... We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> View attachment 285908

Awww that's lovely Molly, thanks! I'd like a puppet shop that looks like that :happydance: 

Thanks for posting Kit:thumbup: (Molly's pic I mean, not your fake BFP:haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285908
> 
> 
> Awww that's lovely Molly, thanks! I'd like a puppet shop that looks like that :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for posting Kit:thumbup: (Molly's pic I mean, not your fake BFP:haha:)Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna, big hairy monkey hugs from me :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:
> 
> Sorry if I woke you Trin!!
> 
> KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:
> 
> Hell no! Absolutely no double bluff here! So were there more pros than cons to my pretend situation in yours and DHs opinion?Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha so you are pregnant, asking about pros and cons:haha:
> 
> DH and I would have both thought it was holy shitballs but come to be happy about it eventually I reckon. I would have been very frustrated GD-wise and sports wise!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, no defo not, I'd just be interested in any pros you found as doing the test made me really think about it and it would not be a good thing for me right now at all...but that's just me.Click to expand...

It only feels right for me now, even my bfp's earlier this year I don't think I was physically ready for it all again. I needed 2 summer holidays to be back on baby making form:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Great timing too Kit, as B was waiting for my pic from you as we were discussing a good time for me to test. :haha:

:haha: The Devil's own timing it was!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG just seen the 14 day old baby saved from the earthquake rubble and her mother 2hrs later :cry: :cry: :cry:

OMG I seen this and the girls grandmother was pulled out alive too!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Great timing too Kit, as B was waiting for my pic from you as we were discussing a good time for me to test. :haha:
> 
> :haha: The Devil's own timing it was!Click to expand...

:smug:


----------



## Mollykins

I had oopsie 8 days ago and 5 days ago. :dohh: :blush: :cry:


----------



## Essie

If DH wanted to, I think I would ttc again now :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Sounds really nice bethy. I want to see our nEw labour ward. Our hospital moved to a brand new building this year.
> 
> Random fact. I was offered a job at the new hosp on the gynae ward but didn't take it because I thought the commute was too far.Click to expand...
> 
> That's fair enough. What's your dream ward to be on? Do you have much choice?Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to work in a sexual health clinic. I got to choose where I went for my final placement and I went to the clinic and loved it. I dont know why but it fascinates me. That and gynae. But I do enjoy respiratory which is where I work at the moment. Im qualified as an 'adult nurse" so technically could apply for any job with adults (mental health, children and learning disabilities are separate branches of nurse training).Click to expand...


My friend has just finished her uni course in nursing and has been offered staff nurse, cardiology which she does want - but I heard her say today that she would be interested in sexual health but she has to do the chlamydia testing in clubs that goes on here - you know to get a foot in, by her accounts it is difficult to get on sexual health round here! But she has been offered theatre interview, but apparently that doesn't have as great a responsibility and she would end up there for life! It all sounded very inrteresting. I wish I had done that and then gone on to do midwifery. Luckily for me - Adams mum was a MW/HV during her NHS career!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't go to bed until 21.45 and my bloods :nope: Must have dinner earlier!!
> 
> Holly is suddenly afraid of the plug hole in the bath :awww: She wouldn't get in the bath earlier (she loves her baths) so I went in with her and it was fine, and we waved goodbye to the water at the end but she would only approach the plug hole in the safety of my arms, and tried to scramble out the bath if left alone, pointing in fear at the plug end :argh: Poor bubba, a couple of nights ago DH and I had joked about her being swallowed down the plug hole as it made a big gurgling noise and she clearly took it to heart :cry:

:nope: I can't believe it! Erin and I had the same problem. We were joking with her, but i suppose that noise and the feel of the suction is greater for the little ones :awww: Erin is ok now, though she will do anything to have a bath with me rather than alone!!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> MWAHAHA!!! GOTCHA! :haha:
> 
> Sorry everyone but it did focus you attention eh? :haha:
> 
> I actually did take a test today before starting my pill just to be completely sure although I knew we'd been safe...I can assure you all the test was the lilliest of lilly white :thumbup: I nicked the one I posted to play a dastardly joke on you all :devil:
> 
> What fun :happydance:

Ahahahahah what fun indeed!!! 

I thought it was Molly :shock: I had something I wanted to say right but you posted that just after the post I wanted to comment on!! :rofl: :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh B it was just that, thanks to you someone else may be dreaming of overfolwing turds! You ball bag! Why, why did you share? I overthink everything me. I now have something else to think about :dohh: :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Evil Evil joke Kit!!!! I was all set to wee before bed and I had to postpone to leap on the laptop!
> 
> NEVER joke about a BFP!!!!

I say we invent turtle clause 1 (real) like that we can never ever joke about a :bfp: I nearly had a heart attack!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Evil Evil joke Kit!!!! I was all set to wee before bed and I had to postpone to leap on the laptop!
> 
> NEVER joke about a BFP!!!!
> 
> If she'd posted a digi then she may face heavy fines. As it is we can probably just caution her?:shrug:Click to expand...

I'm down with that!!


----------



## mummyApril

i jus missed all the fun! i was in total shock! but i must applaud you Kit lol!
talking of babies close together, my friend had to go through ivf to have her daughter and then fell naturally shortly afterward her son was born a few days before her daughters 1st birthday!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Great timing too Kit, as B was waiting for my pic from you as we were discussing a good time for me to test. :haha:

How many DPE (Days Past Event) are you then? :-k


----------



## mummyApril

im feeling the anxiety tonight maybe because im tired and had no nap :shrug: so im going to go to sleep, i hate this feeling :(


----------



## mummyApril

good night everyone x


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:
> 
> Sorry if I woke you Trin!!
> 
> KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:
> 
> Hell no! Absolutely no double bluff here! So were there more pros than cons to my pretend situation in yours and DHs opinion?Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha so you are pregnant, asking about pros and cons:haha:
> 
> DH and I would have both thought it was holy shitballs but come to be happy about it eventually I reckon. I would have been very frustrated GD-wise and sports wise!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, no defo not, I'd just be interested in any pros you found as doing the test made me really think about it and it would not be a good thing for me right now at all...but that's just me.Click to expand...

Is Cara 13 weeks now? Or 14? My Mum got a :bfp: (or would have - if they were available then) when I was 15/16 weeks old :shock: and then 9 months later my sis was born!! :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I had oopsie 8 days ago and 5 days ago. :dohh: :blush: :cry:

Hmmm, you'd be a smidge early right now to test I think....maybe in a few days, at the weekend if you can wait?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> If DH wanted to, I think I would ttc again now :blush:

Ooooooo, we might be seeing a genuine BFP post from you sometime soon then Essie? How lovely :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night April..hope you feel better tomorrow after a good night's sleep (hopefully) :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Feel better April. Sleep well. 

Jaynie, 8 and 5 dpe....


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry girls, my rambling always seem so random. I am OCD about catching up and then certain posts catch my eye. 

Molls - I'd obvs at those days apart do 2 tests just buy a double pack innit. I'd do one in 4 days and one in like 11 - 12, so you can be really sure! 

April - :hugs: hope you are ok! It seems I missed the fun too. I *always* miss the fun! 

*Luna, I hope you are ok. Whatever it is or even if you are just worn down and stuff or it's specific. I hope you know you can share without judgment and you can also not share and just talk as if you hadn't said anything.  *

I am gonna switch the laptop off soon, not been in long had cottage pie for tea :munch: with Nana and I have a ton of stuff to do tomorrow.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bet you're double bluffing Kit. Bet you're pregnant really!! :tease:
> 
> Sorry if I woke you Trin!!
> 
> KIT YOU MONKEY! I HAD FULLY DISCUSSED WITH MY DH ON YOUR BEHALF THE PROS AND CONS OF A 2ND BABY SO SOON AFTER THE 1ST IN THE TIME YOU LEFT US THAT PIC :haha:
> 
> Hell no! Absolutely no double bluff here! So were there more pros than cons to my pretend situation in yours and DHs opinion?Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha so you are pregnant, asking about pros and cons:haha:
> 
> DH and I would have both thought it was holy shitballs but come to be happy about it eventually I reckon. I would have been very frustrated GD-wise and sports wise!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, no defo not, I'd just be interested in any pros you found as doing the test made me really think about it and it would not be a good thing for me right now at all...but that's just me.Click to expand...
> 
> Is Cara 13 weeks now? Or 14? My Mum got a :bfp: (or would have - if they were available then) when I was 15/16 weeks old :shock: and then 9 months later my sis was born!! :nope:Click to expand...

Cara is 14 weeks..I couldn't even imagine being pregnant again in a couple of weeks :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

It's goodnight from me too...:kiss::hugs:

Luna..if you come on later, I nuv you :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin B and Kit all delayed and stuff! The excitement got to me. 

I am going to sleep like a baby tonight I think, busy day today and college revision and town tomorrow! I haven't stopped since I lost my job! Might stay here and loiter the thread for a bit then sod off to bed :-k

Currently watching Bottom :haha:


----------



## poas

Evening,just a quick one to say hello!! Also...Kit, I too had a conversation with oh whilst catching up and seeing your photo lol!! I would be very upset if I got preg again,BUT, would be happy once the shock left I'm sure.But I don't want to test that theory in the slightest!!! 
Luna I feel very sad for you feeling so low-like Trin said-I wish I could come help,in fact if we could you'd have a trillion turtles on your doorstep right now I reckon!
Do you have a support network? There must be other mums to preemie's going through this,maybe an advice forum you could join?
Jaynie I'm sorry about the job :( Their loss!
Everyone else,I hope you are all well, at this end things are ok-I have had to cease feeding now-I literally seem to have dried out almost overnight-I kept feeding and giving formula,but blood was coming out in Esme's poo, and on closer inspection of my boobs,it would appear I just don't have milk to give!? Very strange as it was so plentiful for the first 2.5weeks, but anyone who has weaned will understand the significance when I say,I have not fed since yesterday afternoon, and yet my boobs have not leaked/felt heavy,or even tingled!
Anyhow, I am ok with this now, as I know I have done all I can, and 3weeks of breastmilk is a good boost.
In other news...Emma arrived today-With a runny nose,temp and headache.
So I stayed out of the way at my mums till she was asleep....I don't know what to do as I don't want Esme ill again :( I feel very...stuck.


----------



## firstbaby25

I agree! I think that it's great to try things like BF'ing so many of my friends are scared of it and the one friend that I know that did it, hated it and had to give up! She said she didn't like not being able to measure and the HV got to her with the stories that they are hungrier babies. :shrug: you tried it, she got a great advance in the meantime and now it's great not to be stressed about it! That's no good for either of you. I think she's gorgeous nonetheless :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry Lissy - I have to jump ship. Battery on laptop low, tired and OH making petit pains I can smell the warm bread - supper and reading in bed me thinks :-k

Night Lissy :hugs: sorry to abandon you all alone on the thread :friend:

Good night lovers :kiss:


----------



## poas

While I wait for Esme to wake for her last feed of the night...I like black and white photo's...plus Esme's eyes aren't red in them!Lol!
 



Attached Files:







037.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1









024.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









051.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3









027.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1









020.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

Aww! How precious is she??


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous photos Lissy, I love them in black and White.


----------



## Sarachka

She's looooovely lissy!


----------



## Mollykins

I need a mental health day. sigh.


----------



## mummyApril

all ok Molly?


----------



## mummyApril

had a brilliant nights sleep James stirred at 2 and went back to sleep and then woke at 4 for feed and has only just woken up, i woke up at half 6 wide awake lol


----------



## Sarachka

I'm so smelly today!! Bad gas!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho naughty Kit last night! I was even wondering whether you'd have to convert the red room to another nursery Kit :dohh:

'Tis SCAN DAY for my smelly twin! :yipee: Nub-a-roo!


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> had a brilliant nights sleep James stirred at 2 and went back to sleep and then woke at 4 for feed and has only just woken up, i woke up at half 6 wide awake lol

Yay for a good sleep! Well done James! Such a good boy for his mum. :awww:

I'm just beginning to wonder if I'm dealing with some sort of delayed PND or if it "normal depression" due to all things going on; with my Aunt's death, my car, the insurance companies, medical insurance, paperwork that's been filed incorrectly at the Bureau of Vital Statistics, still trying balance 3 kids, Leo and his tummy troubles, etc. I feel like I'm starting to fall apart.
What a moan eh?


----------



## mummyApril

Oh Molly :( it is so different and difficult going from 2 to 3! But you have had extra stress on top I'm so sorry, I hope you're ok were here for you even if it is to rant etc huge hugs xx


----------



## mummyApril

Yay for scan day Sarah iv been waiting for today! Woohoo :)


----------



## mummyApril

My girls are back today :) going to go for an autumn walk with them later and maybe swimming :) (its ok to take James swimming isn't it?)


----------



## poas

Morning! Molly I'm sorry you are feeling low, I wouldn't be surprised if it is delayed baby blues rather than pnd-you have had a LOT to deal with before your body could just do it's natural thing,maybe you've suppressed these feelings in order to cope and now they just need to be released? Watch a sad movie ('my girl' always does it for me lol) eat some chocolate/junk food and pamper yourself. You'll get rid of 'normal' tears and may destress a bit?
Hugs xx


----------



## Sarachka

Uuuuuggghh rahhh!! I have thrush. It's driving me craaaaazy. It's been annoying for a week or two. HELP! TRIN!! What can i do?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I took Holly swimming every Wednesday once she'd had her 12 week jabs but that was the swimming pool rules not my own, so it depends on your local pool? Some only accept 6 month babies here :shrug: But you can always lie about his age :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautiful black and white pics Lissy! I must make yours and April's gift today. Plus April I have litttle things for faye and angel but have been waiting to post with Jame's gift, so I must hurry up!! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor Holly's got the grizzles and a sore bottom, she poo'ed in the night and it went undetected (my sensor mat doesn't have a 'soiled nappy' alarm :haha:) so her botty's sore this morning, plus nothing's going right for her in her world so far today- the string has tangled round the wheels of her pull along dog, and the straps on her bag have crossed over one another so she can't open the bag :awww: Both upset her alot :cry: So I'm off to see if mummy can't make things look brighter, and since I have lots of housework to do she can help me with that, with her own sponge and all. Laters gaters xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Uuuuuggghh rahhh!! I have thrush. It's driving me craaaaazy. It's been annoying for a week or two. HELP! TRIN!! What can i do?!

I feel your pain! I had awful thrush when I was 7 months, I'd never had thrush before, went doctors and had to have thrush suppositories to insert down there, wasn't nice but worked! But apparently natural yogurt is meant to help? X


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Beautiful black and white pics Lissy! I must make yours and April's gift today. Plus April I have litttle things for faye and angel but have been waiting to post with Jame's gift, so I must hurry up!! :dohh:

Ah that's so cute! I'll give the pool a ring, not so worried about their policies just if its ok for James lol x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Poor Holly's got the grizzles and a sore bottom, she poo'ed in the night and it went undetected (my sensor mat doesn't have a 'soiled nappy' alarm :haha:) so her botty's sore this morning, plus nothing's going right for her in her world so far today- the string has tangled round the wheels of her pull along dog, and the straps on her bag have crossed over one another so she can't open the bag :awww: Both upset her alot :cry: So I'm off to see if mummy can't make things look brighter, and since I have lots of housework to do she can help me with that, with her own sponge and all. Laters gaters xxxxx :kiss:

Ah bless her! EVERYTHING is made better with a sponge and water (in the eyes of a toddler lol)


----------



## mummyApril

I'm going to have my morning nap before I start the housework! Then do the ginger bread house :D its going to be crap haha x


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh dear ladies :nope: all is not well in turtleonia. Molly, Sezi, Holly :hugs: 

Sez I have had that suppositry thing because the first time llike April I ever had I thought I was dying and went the docs. It hurt so bad but the suppositry was a relief kind of pain. Anyone who has had braces will know what I talk about when I talk about gooooood pain! The fizz of that suppositry was such a relief! :haha:

I couldn't peel out of bed this morning mainly because we have had to curb the heating for the pennies! But I am ridonculously busy! I have to apply for lots of jobs so I have fingers in pies and then clean up and then go to town about Housing Benenfits and then cash my massive copper jar (that I normally save for Christmas :cry:) and then go to college and do another exam so I imagine at some point I will have to revise! :nope: :nope: it was supposed to be a shower day but with alll I have to do and how dirty I imagine I will get doing it. I'm missing a shower, very naughty.

Lissy she is lovely. :thumbup: Erin had that grow about loving Mummy! Took me back :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...4cKnTpC8GYTB8QOnp7jHDw&sqi=2&ved=0CGUQ8wIwAw#

This is the product I used the second time I had thrush. Except this is a BF'ing nipple oil. My sister has since nicked it, my thrush one, disgusting - I know. But that's my sister for you, I reckon she'd give it back, but i'm ok for now!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...WsOnToSVKo2q8QOSuunGDw&sqi=2&ved=0CFwQ8wIwAQ#

It contains plants and claims to be a more natural aid to thrush and vaginal probs. They sold it in Boots here, I swear it worked straight away!!


----------



## Essie

April my local pool said it's fine to go swimming, as long as the pool is warm enough. they have a little pool that is kept warmer than the main pool specially for babies.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning! :hugs: to turtles that are feeling meh.:kiss:


i woke up having contractions last night.they werent anything like the stupid contractions i had before they were def braxton hicks.
they really hurt it travelled all up my sides as well.lost bit ore plug as well.

i completely freaked out :argh: i didnt relise how scared i was until i felt them last night.im not ready yet! :cry: i need at least two more weeks!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Work is still in chaos with the painting today *sigh* but the one shop owner who was being so crappy yesterday is trying to be nice today so at least there's some improvement. ANd I've already sold medicines and amber necklaces so at least business is ok

https://www.hotglitters.net/import/graphics/Days-of-Week/hump-day-turtle.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

And I almost forgot

HAPPY DIWALI

https://www.jestineyong.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/diwali.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :hi:

Went to bed chuckling to myself last night after my prank....but then it struck me, if I ever do have another BFP to post, who will believe me? We all know what they say about the girl who cried BFP! :shrug:

Anyway...'tis a smidge damp but bright today, so a lovely walk is in order once Cara wakes from her nap and I feed her :thumbup:

Oh, and OH has taken Friday off work so we can have a family day with just us :cloud9: Not sure where we're going to go or what we're going to do but I cannot wait!!!

Happy days to all :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I forgot that I had promised the email that the guy had sent me! 

Hi Jaynie,



I would like to thank you for attending interview but it is with great regret that I have to inform you that we have selected someone else for this role.



Please accept my apologies that it has taken so long but you made a very good impression and this made our decision very difficult. I would like to wish you all the very best in your efforts to find a suitable role and sincerely hope that you find new employment.



I know it doesn&#8217;t help but you did make our decision a very difficult one and in different circumstances you would have been offered the role. 



I am very sorry, best wishes for the future.

How nice a NO is that?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Morning! :hugs: to turtles that are feeling meh.:kiss:
> 
> 
> i woke up having contractions last night.they werent anything like the stupid contractions i had before they were def braxton hicks.
> they really hurt it travelled all up my sides as well.lost bit ore plug as well.
> 
> i completely freaked out :argh: i didnt relise how scared i was until i felt them last night.im not ready yet! :cry: i need at least two more weeks!

Ooo, sounds like your body is getting ready and having some practice :happydance: You'll be just fine my lovely, don't worry :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

The other circumstances he refers to are my driving :sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi..two things...GOOD LUCK for your scan, I cannot wait for more pics :thumbup: and Canesten Once will clear your thrush I am told. It's an over the counter treatment which tackles the problem both orally and up your foof simultaneously - a double whammy if you will, but very effective I hear :thumbup:

GOOOOOD LUCK!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> had a brilliant nights sleep James stirred at 2 and went back to sleep and then woke at 4 for feed and has only just woken up, i woke up at half 6 wide awake lol
> 
> Yay for a good sleep! Well done James! Such a good boy for his mum. :awww:
> 
> I'm just beginning to wonder if I'm dealing with some sort of delayed PND or if it "normal depression" due to all things going on; with my Aunt's death, my car, the insurance companies, medical insurance, paperwork that's been filed incorrectly at the Bureau of Vital Statistics, still trying balance 3 kids, Leo and his tummy troubles, etc. I feel like I'm starting to fall apart.
> What a moan eh?Click to expand...

Molly just one of those things would be tough to deal with but combine them and you have a HUGE load on your shoulders. I'm not sure I'd even call it depression - rather a normal reaction to difficult circumstances. Be gentle with yourself :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Lissy...loving the Esme black and white shots....she's absolutely scrummy :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi I think Canestan once IS a pessuary? Am I right? Anyone used it? They do sell the pessiary's but not sure that you get them without a prescription? The two times I have had it, I have wanted RID straight away. 

What time is actual scan? Anyone find any jobs for me to apply to in Warrington, manchester, Liverpool, Wigan, Preston? Let me know if so!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Uuuuuggghh rahhh!! I have thrush. It's driving me craaaaazy. It's been annoying for a week or two. HELP! TRIN!! What can i do?!

Quick fix: Caneston or one of those

Long term fix: 9 strain probiotics and cut out sugar and mushrooms and other yeast-friendly food


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...how remiss of me :blush: I meant to comment and say how bummed I was for you that you didn't get your job..sorry m'love :hugs: 

"WHAT'S FOR YOU WILL NOT GO BY YOU" unless it's B's bus :shrug:
Seriously, I live and die by this philosophy :thumbup:

What about this lovely rejection letter then?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Poor Holly's got the grizzles and a sore bottom, she poo'ed in the night and it went undetected (my sensor mat doesn't have a 'soiled nappy' alarm :haha:) so her botty's sore this morning, plus nothing's going right for her in her world so far today- the string has tangled round the wheels of her pull along dog, and the straps on her bag have crossed over one another so she can't open the bag :awww: Both upset her alot :cry: So I'm off to see if mummy can't make things look brighter, and since I have lots of housework to do she can help me with that, with her own sponge and all. Laters gaters xxxxx :kiss:

:awww:

The trials and tribulations of an almost 2 year old...must be hard :nope:

Sorry she's got a sore bum. It would be good if there was a dirty bum alarm eh? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I'm going to have my morning nap before I start the housework! Then do the ginger bread house :D its going to be crap haha x

Can't wait to see pics April..bet it's fabulous and you're being modest :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks for the advice girls. When do I get my prescriptions for free?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> I forgot that I had promised the email that the guy had sent me!
> 
> Hi Jaynie,
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank you for attending interview but it is with great regret that I have to inform you that we have selected someone else for this role.
> 
> 
> 
> Please accept my apologies that it has taken so long but you made a very good impression and this made our decision very difficult. I would like to wish you all the very best in your efforts to find a suitable role and sincerely hope that you find new employment.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesnt help but you did make our decision a very difficult one and in different circumstances you would have been offered the role.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry, best wishes for the future.
> 
> How nice a NO is that?

That's so sweet and really nice of him to take the effort to write a personal email - not just your bog standard rejection letter

Surely must bode well for future interviews :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!!!!

So enjoy Sarah !!! 

Lissy - what beautiful shots ....she is gorgeous x
Molly ! As trin said .... That is so much to deal with ... I think if you didn't feel down that would be strange !! Big hugs my darling 

Hi jaynie ! That is a lovely letter ... !!!

Morning everyone else ! 
It's peeing down here so home day for us ...will be bored by 12 lll


----------



## firstbaby25

Well it is lovely and I had expected it when it rolled round to 2pm yesterday! They were really different in their recruitment techniques the CEO had rwad ALL CV's and replied personally. Then he said that they would let me know either way. It is nice that he tailored that I suppose. I always wonder if it makes future interviews difficult. What could I have done? I guess it is good. He obviously just wanted a driver. I could tell that in the interview!


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I just came across the STUPIDEST article in one of those stupid chav magazines. "Breast feeding made me infertile" no, you stupid cow, the anorexia you had whilst breast feeding has done that. How damaging to breatsfeeding! Esp as numbers of BFing mums is lower in white English working class communities (i.e the magazine's readership)


----------



## Sarachka

Scan is 11:20. Have just called OH to make sure he's awake. He wasnt. If he values his life, he better be outside my office at 11!!!


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> MWAHAHA!!! GOTCHA! :haha:
> 
> Sorry everyone but it did focus you attention eh? :haha:
> 
> I actually did take a test today before starting my pill just to be completely sure although I knew we'd been safe...I can assure you all the test was the lilliest of lilly white :thumbup: I nicked the one I posted to play a dastardly joke on you all :devil:
> 
> What fun :happydance:


Naughty Kitty! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

u wont get free perscriptions until 25 week.i got form from mw and sent it f and they sent me a card x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Is it ok to take caneston when preg?

the thing is drs have asked for another wee sample immediatley havent told me why.

iv been having wierd discharge and want to rule out thrush.sos TMI :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Scan is 11:20. Have just called OH to make sure he's awake. He wasnt. If he values his life, he better be outside my office at 11!!!

YYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## emandi

Hello turtle friends :flower:,
About thrush I was prescribed Canesten cream couple of weeks ago. So it's ok to use. I still have it and feel hopeless because at the moment Im using Anusol cream for my nasty thrombosed haemorrhoid (blood cloth inside, sorry TMI :blush:). How lucky I am! :dohh:
Next Friday is my antenatal and I will be asking about suppository for thrush.
Btw I also read that bath with a few drops of tea tree oil is good to clear thrush, but then I read that hot baths should be avoided when you suffer from thrush.
Maybe I should just stop reading and googling :shrug:.

Lots of :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun Sarachka!!


----------



## emandi

Sarachka enjoy your scan :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely quote

"When a women has birthed naturally and by her own power, she gains something indescribable. Something huge. Something important.








(not to take anything away from anyone whose birth was not natural :wacko:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful black and white pics Lissy! I must make yours and April's gift today. Plus April I have litttle things for faye and angel but have been waiting to post with Jame's gift, so I must hurry up!! :dohh:
> 
> Ah that's so cute! I'll give the pool a ring, not so worried about their policies just if its ok for James lol xClick to expand...

In defence of French swimming pools they have that rule about jabs for the well being of the babies and other babies in the pool! My I am being patriotic aren't I! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Drapeaux/0031.gif Have a lovely time swimming :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Lovely quote
> 
> "When a women has birthed naturally and by her own power, she gains something indescribable. Something huge. Something important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not to take anything away from anyone whose birth was not natural :wacko:)

She gains a baby!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm being annoying today aren't I? :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie that's a very nice rejection letter as rejection letters go. :thumbup: You could take it along to your next interview and show them! Have a good busy day :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What are the symptoms of thrush? I've had cystisis before but not thrush I don't think


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> u wont get free perscriptions until 25 week.i got form from mw and sent it f and they sent me a card x

I got my free prescrption form at my first midwife appointment :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

B it's nasssssty! Like a burning itch right on your lady garden! You can't stop thinking about it I found! But it does go quickly and you can get meds for it readily. :thumbup: 

I have never had cystitis. :shrug:


----------



## Essie

10 minutes til Sarah's scan :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

OMG less than 10 mins! 

Awesome.


----------



## firstbaby25

I might hang around :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's moral barometer is higher now- we did some housework and then had a cheese and ham picnic in the hallway and she's now playing in her gompa gomp house. It's cold so she has her hat and coat on, but made me put her apron on over the top of her coat, since she's 'cooking' :awww: 

Luna didn't come back did she? I dreamt last night that she was back in hospital and had to be on a monitor 2 hrs a day to check for contractions, post baby :fool:

Must go, Holly needs me to play, she has a scrubbing brush in her hands, I think she wants to brush my hair with it :shock:........


----------



## Essie

Glad Holly is happier now B. Strange dream about Luna. She has been back in the lurked bar but not posted, has anyone heard from her?


----------



## firstbaby25

B I am in the middle of a convo on Facebook with Erin's dad about her weird choices. When we went to Sainsbury's once with her we said she could have a little toy off the half price stand thing that they put in a place where you have to go like near the bread!! So annoying :dohh: 

She picked............................................................

A pretend Microwave!!! 

Then she had the same choice with her 'gwadad' and chose an ironing board. 

Last night in the disney shop she was told that she could have ANYTHING by her Dad's new wife and she chose a Minnie Mouse hoover :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Ta da!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afb41023.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B I am in the middle of a convo on Facebook with Erin's dad about her weird choices. When we went to Sainsbury's once with her we said she could have a little toy off the half price stand thing that they put in a place where you have to go like near the bread!! So annoying :dohh:
> 
> She picked............................................................
> 
> A pretend Microwave!!!
> 
> Then she had the same choice with her 'gwadad' and chose an ironing board.
> 
> Last night in the disney shop she was told that she could have ANYTHING by her Dad's new wife and she chose a Minnie Mouse hoover :dohh:

Funny isn't it? I'm quite a tom boy in many respects, and she has 2 really boyish brothers and a manly dad but she still goes for all the girly toys and loves putting cream on her face and wearing necklaces and stuff:dohh: When I read Roland Barthes _Myths_ back in my student days I was sure no child of mine would have gender stereotyped toys! Now in real life I'm loving it!:haha:

Sarachka's going to love this scan, now it looks like a real baby:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*It's a girl!!! deffo girl nub there!! Beautiful bébé girl!! *


----------



## firstbaby25

:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

I GOT TURTLE MAIL!!!! THANK YOU ADDIE!!!! I NUV IT ALL!!!!:happydance::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *It's a girl!!! deffo girl nub there!! Beautiful bébé girl!! *

That's what I thought too :thumbup: I loved the 12 weeks scan because you can see a REAL BABY!


----------



## Sarachka

I told OH that it looks like a girl but the technician said shed never heard of the nub theory and I need to stay off the Internet lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I told OH that it looks like a girl but the technician said shed never heard of the nub theory and I need to stay off the Internet lol

Pah! What does a qualified technician with 30 years of experience know?!:haha: Our babies will marry :hugs:

https://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/472597/472597,1285229521,2/stock-photo-boy-and-girl-in-traditional-costume-against-the-backdrop-of-the-field-61543252.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge clobber Trin from Addie :cloud9:

Which reminds me I must post something to SA that I've had for weeks now :dohh: Oh and apparently Trin Rooibos is good for diabetics and over a 4 months trial they saw improvements in blood sugar regulation :thumbup: I love the cloves tang in my particular mix :coffee:


----------



## Essie

Lovely pic Sezi. I am rubbish on nubs but I will agree with the experienced nubbers and say girl too :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://images5.cpcache.com/product_zoom/453908085v1_480x480_Front_Color-MultiColor_padToSquare-true.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:



> https://images5.cpcache.com/product_zoom/453908085v1_480x480_Front_Color-MultiColor_padToSquare-true.jpg

I made that graphic!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://images5.cpcache.com/product_zoom/453908085v1_480x480_Front_Color-MultiColor_padToSquare-true.jpg
> 
> I made that graphic!!!Click to expand...

Really?!! Small world!!! That's hilarious! I chose well then! It was pretty and cool I thought.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon shift of toddlerdom begins, going to do some painting while Holly sits quietly colouring at her desk for 3hrs without fidgeting, ha ha as if :rofl: I'll be back anon...so lovely to see your bubs Sachka :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Went to bed chuckling to myself last night after my prank....but then it struck me, if I ever do have another BFP to post, who will believe me? We all know what they say about the girl who cried BFP! :shrug:
> 
> Anyway...'tis a smidge damp but bright today, so a lovely walk is in order once Cara wakes from her nap and I feed her :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and OH has taken Friday off work so we can have a family day with just us :cloud9: Not sure where we're going to go or what we're going to do but I cannot wait!!!
> 
> Happy days to all :hugs:

but do you like hamburgers?!


----------



## mummyApril

right i cant catch up i slept until 12 :dohh: and now im off to a baking shop to see what treats i can buy myself! be back in a mo xx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah thats a girl from the skull lovey! woohoo maybe we should stop calling her Noah lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I told OH that it looks like a girl but the technician said shed never heard of the nub theory and I need to stay off the Internet lol

thats what they said to me, i was tryin to explain it to them and i looked stoopid haha


----------



## mummyApril

right must dash had to see the scan love it awww x


----------



## firstbaby25

Looks like I hath missed you all in my lurking mode. Really haven't got it in me to trawl the net for suitable jobs. Only found one so far! :( I need to go out and/or revise soon and I also have't got the mojo to do that! I just had a proper nommo lunch of tomato soup and cheese sandwich followed by yoghurt and 2 x kiwi fruit! :munch: :munch:. Only had a banana before that I was all feint.

I think I need to get off social networking sites and forums and DO SOME WORK!! Sighs and drags heels off.

Sorry Ginge :hi: I need to organise some life today, hopefully speak soon!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crap! I forgot I agreed to write an article for a magazine and the deadline is today :dohh: I did ask them to remind me a week before it was due but clearly they forgot too


----------



## Crunchie

Sarah !!!

what a beaut of a scan my love xxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Helloooo turtleonians!! :hi: happy hump day!!! :dance:

a good giggle for you


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwwwwwwwww, beautiful ickle bebe Sezi :cloud9: I am clueless as to the nub and skull stuff but I definitely think you're having a baby :thumbup:

Congrats..he/she is wonderful :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Glad Holly is happier now B. Strange dream about Luna. She has been back in the lurked bar but not posted, has anyone heard from her?

I sent some words of encouragement via text but i hadn't heard back. i wasn't expecting to tho :shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Peach Pot

Beautiful bump B!!! You really look like a preggy turtle!!!!!!!!!!! It looks like a boy bump to me!! 


poas said:


> While I wait for Esme to wake for her last feed of the night...I like black and white photo's...plus Esme's eyes aren't red in them!Lol!

SOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!!! She is a peach!!!



Sarachka said:


> Ta da!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afb41023.jpg

WOW I THINK BOY :shrug: I am usually wrong lol. Great picture!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi I meant to say... 

Your bebe has a massive nose!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi I meant to say...
> 
> Your bebe has a massive nose!

OMG!!!! I JUST LAUGHED SO HARD THAT I THINK IT TURNED INTO A CACKLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Although I suspect it's an arm? I laughed when I seen it. Talk about unfortunate positioning!


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Although I suspect it's an arm? I laughed when I seen it. Talk about unfortunate positioning!

STOP I almost threw up from laughing so hard. I had to go eat a banana to settle my stomach. LOL


----------



## addie25

This is my favorite picture now. I didn't even notice that be4. I hope my babies take fun pictures also!!!!! SAVE THAT PICTURE IT'S AWESOME!!


----------



## Essie

A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:

Essie don't feel bad that is not good for the baby what she is doing if the baby is only a week old. Babies need to eat every 3 hours as far as I was told.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi I meant to say...
> 
> Your bebe has a massive nose!
> 
> OMG!!!! I JUST LAUGHED SO HARD THAT I THINK IT TURNED INTO A CACKLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

dont make me laff:rofl: ill pee!! 

off to mw appt now :)


----------



## firstbaby25

That's nothing to brag about though! It's only 5 hours kip! Partly she is probably lying! babies cry all the time! :hugs:

I'm going to have to get my town stuff done at least today. 

Addie! I thought that it was just me that seen it. I hope I get pregnant first of all but if I do fun scan pictures would be awesome. Dancing or stray arms and stuff. 

Sezi - Is that Lyla's arm?


----------



## Essie

I have to admit I poked Lyra awake this morning, because at 6am she still hadn't woken for a feed :haha: she's never slept that long before, I was worried something was wrong. I did wonder of she's exaggerating how good her baby is, but I've never understood why people would lie about what their baby does :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Tweezers anyone?
 



Attached Files:







IMG01852-20111026-1430.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

I hope I haven't caused massive offence! 

I want to know what it is, is the white stuff on a scan tiny bones? So it is possibly Lyla's arm? 

:hi: Newbie, unfortunately you have missed me procrastinating all day! I am now off to achieve at least two things off my list :howdy: - just once i've had another brew :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie I don't get it either. It's not a competition and has no bearing on how they will be as adults! Sigh. I think some people see their babies as extensions/reflections of themselves and are more insecure with what people think than you or I! :shrug:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Tweezers anyone?

OMG THOSE ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Essie said:


> I have to admit I poked Lyra awake this morning, because at 6am she still hadn't woken for a feed :haha: she's never slept that long before, I was worried something was wrong. I did wonder of she's exaggerating how good her baby is, but I've never understood why people would lie about what their baby does :shrug:

Your a great mommy thats why you don't lie about your baby :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:

I would assume she is lying :haha:


----------



## addie25

I am trying to be good today. I usually eat lunch at 10 then 12 again. Today I am going to eat snacks and try to hold off till 12 for a real lunch. I am going to get massive if I keep eating big meals. So I had a banana and now I am having a yogurt. If I still need something be4 lunch (and I will) I will have pop corn!!!!! My book says pop corn is a great first trimester snack :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi I meant to say...
> 
> Your bebe has a massive nose!

It does seem that way. Here's the 4D image from a different angle

https://www.contesti.eu/archivio-immagini-scienza/pinocchio.gif/image


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> sezi i meant to say...
> 
> Your bebe has a massive nose!
> 
> it does seem that way. Here's the 4d image from a different angle
> 
> https://www.contesti.eu/archivio-immagini-scienza/pinocchio.gif/imageClick to expand...

omg so i am correct it's a real boy!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> I have to admit I poked Lyra awake this morning, because at 6am she still hadn't woken for a feed :haha: she's never slept that long before, I was worried something was wrong. I did wonder of she's exaggerating how good her baby is, but I've never understood why people would lie about what their baby does :shrug:

A woman a group told me her baby slept through the night but then said she would wake once for a feed and then once for a nappy change :shrug::
that is not sleeping through lol


----------



## Essie

Did anyone read the books about Mog the tabby cat when they were young? I found an addition to the series when I was in Waterstones yesterday. It's called 'Goodbye Mog' and On the first page Mog decides she wants to go to sleep forever :cry: I'm glad I didn't read this one when I was little.


----------



## addie25

Never read it :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...

Holly was like that, and by 6 weeks it was more like 9 til 6:blush: 


DH has told me to make another like Holly was, so we'll probably get an all night screamer baby now to piss us off and serve us right for being :smug: I'm hoping that my Hollymonkifique theory of a healthy diet during pregnancy makes for a well house trained baby, but I don't think it works like that:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

OMG.....I just did a post and it has to approved my moderators !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly was like that, and by 6 weeks it was more like 9 til 6:blush:
> 
> 
> DH has told me to make another like Holly was, so we'll probably get an all night screamer baby now to piss us off and serve us right for being :smug: I'm hoping that my Hollymonkifique theory of a healthy diet during pregnancy makes for a well house trained baby, but I don't think it works like that:haha:Click to expand...

we will simply have to now chuck you off the thread ....


----------



## newbie_ttc

Lovely scan pic Sarah! I'm going to go with the masses and guess girl. if it's not a Noah, you can call her Noelle :awww:

B, lovely pot pic per usual! and i forgot to wish u a happy peach day! :dance:

looks like i missed all the bfp fun yesterday! :haha: good one kit :winkwink: I was always of the mindset that back to back babies were no bueno, buuuuuut given my age now, and the fact that i want two or three kids, it's looking like that might be my reality now. so kudos to essie and anyone else considering ttc'ing again! :thumbup:

Beautiful esme pics lissy!

hiya jaynie! :hi: we will catch each other again soon. enjoy your productive afternoon/evening.

addie! how's it going doll?

April i am looking forward to pics of your gingerbread house. :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Did anyone read the books about Mog the tabby cat when they were young? I found an addition to the series when I was in Waterstones yesterday. It's called 'Goodbye Mog' and On the first page Mog decides she wants to go to sleep forever :cry: I'm glad I didn't read this one when I was little.

I just read this post to DH he is devastated !!!!


----------



## addie25

Watch this it makes me cry every time sooooooooo sweet!!!!! 

https://youtu.be/__UHSZHJ9LA


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly was like that, and by 6 weeks it was more like 9 til 6:blush:
> 
> 
> DH has told me to make another like Holly was, so we'll probably get an all night screamer baby now to piss us off and serve us right for being :smug: I'm hoping that my Hollymonkifique theory of a healthy diet during pregnancy makes for a well house trained baby, but I don't think it works like that:haha:Click to expand...

I was an all day, all night screamy baby but my younger brother was so quiet my mum used to wake him up because she worried something was wrong.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Did anyone read the books about Mog the tabby cat when they were young? I found an addition to the series when I was in Waterstones yesterday. It's called 'Goodbye Mog' and On the first page Mog decides she wants to go to sleep forever :cry: I'm glad I didn't read this one when I was little.

I've got a couple of Mog books for Holly including Goodbye Mog :yipee: I actually liked sad stories as a kid :shrug: Not that this means I'm going to find lots of depressing children's literature for Holly:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> OMG.....I just did a post and it has to approved my moderators !!!!!

Really? Was it rude?


----------



## addie25

Hi Newbie!! All is well just trying to find an outfit to cover my bump for my father-in-laws 60th birthday and then Thanksgiving since we are not telling anyone till after Thanksgiving when we get happy healthy results back!! It's hard bc everyone is going to be looking to see if they can see a bump and so I have to find a shirt that is not obvious that I am hiding one. Thanksgiving will be hard I mean you saw my bump already, in 4 weeks time god knows how big it will be :happydance::happydance:

How are you doing? What CD are you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly was like that, and by 6 weeks it was more like 9 til 6:blush:
> 
> 
> DH has told me to make another like Holly was, so we'll probably get an all night screamer baby now to piss us off and serve us right for being :smug: I'm hoping that my Hollymonkifique theory of a healthy diet during pregnancy makes for a well house trained baby, but I don't think it works like that:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> we will simply have to now chuck you off the thread ....Click to expand...

Hold can on a moment, my boy baby might be a different kettle of fish. Give me 6 weeks at least post birth and hopefully he's a bad sleeper and I can stay on the thread? :flower:


----------



## addie25

My dad just found all my old books in the basement and one of my favorite series was Valley Twins (not sure of the full name) but how funny I always loved twins, thought it was awesome back then and nowwwwwwww I am having them.

I must be honest. I am very scared to get this cvs test done. I am scared I will have a m/c . It is a 1% chance with this test. I know that chance is small but I wish I did not have to do this test. :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> OMG.....I just did a post and it has to approved my moderators !!!!!
> 
> Really? Was it rude?Click to expand...

I didn't even swear :shrug:
I made a joke about G I N A F O R D.....do you think she knows and has all bad mouthing banned ????

jeeezzeee its like 1984 on here


----------



## HollyMonkey

After all Holly was born out out of turtledom so she is only a step turtle niece, maybe my real turtle baby will cry and vomit like proper turtle babies? :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

How about NOAH or YESAH
lolz


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly was like that, and by 6 weeks it was more like 9 til 6:blush:
> 
> 
> DH has told me to make another like Holly was, so we'll probably get an all night screamer baby now to piss us off and serve us right for being :smug: I'm hoping that my Hollymonkifique theory of a healthy diet during pregnancy makes for a well house trained baby, but I don't think it works like that:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> we will simply have to now chuck you off the thread ....Click to expand...
> 
> Hold can on a moment, my boy baby might be a different kettle of fish. Give me 6 weeks at least post birth and hopefully he's a bad sleeper and I can stay on the thread? :flower:Click to expand...

I suposeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I should wait and give you a chance......you did for me after having no symptoms that time :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> How about NOAH or YESAH
> lolz

:haha: Or Dontknowah


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> My dad just found all my old books in the basement and one of my favorite series was Valley Twins (not sure of the full name) but how funny I always loved twins, thought it was awesome back then and nowwwwwwww I am having them.
> 
> I must be honest. I am very scared to get this cvs test done. I am scared I will have a m/c . It is a 1% chance with this test. I know that chance is small but I wish I did not have to do this test. :cry:

I read all of them !!! I loved them 

so sorry my love !!! :hugs: all will be ok !


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi I meant to say...
> 
> Your bebe has a massive nose!

Now you mention it.....:^o


----------



## addie25

When I was little I stepped on something and the doctor had to remove it. I was so scared I held my foot for an hour and yelled "IT'S MY FOOT YOU CAN'T HAVE IT." I feel like I am going to do that with my belly the day of the test "IT'S MY BELLY AND YOU CAN'T HAVE IT!!!" I really don't want to do it. I am going to ask a million questions be4 he does it even tho I already got it done I never got it done with twins. I know this guy helped reinvent this test so he is an expert but still scared :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> Essie don't feel bad that is not good for the baby what she is doing if the baby is only a week old. Babies need to eat every 3 hours as far as I was told.Click to expand...

Well....I worried about this too and when I asked my doctor about this she said so long as Holly is having plenty of good feeds in the day and is soiling nappies and gaining weight then it's fine, and doesn't have to be too scripted :shrug: Horses for courses I guess


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> My dad just found all my old books in the basement and one of my favorite series was Valley Twins (not sure of the full name) but how funny I always loved twins, thought it was awesome back then and nowwwwwwww I am having them.
> 
> I must be honest. I am very scared to get this cvs test done. I am scared I will have a m/c . It is a 1% chance with this test. I know that chance is small but I wish I did not have to do this test. :cry:

1 percent is sooo tiny, it will be fine, and they'll be so careful. But I understand your worry totally :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Essie

B was Goodbye Mog good? I couldn't get past the first page in Waterstones :cry: I'm just too much of a softy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Lovely scan pic Sarah! I'm going to go with the masses and guess girl. if it's not a Noah, you can call her Noelle :awww:
> 
> B, lovely pot pic per usual! and i forgot to wish u a happy peach day! :dance:
> 
> looks like i missed all the bfp fun yesterday! :haha: good one kit :winkwink: I was always of the mindset that back to back babies were no bueno, buuuuuut given my age now, and the fact that i want two or three kids, it's looking like that might be my reality now. so kudos to essie and anyone else considering ttc'ing again! :thumbup:
> 
> Beautiful esme pics lissy!
> 
> hiya jaynie! :hi: we will catch each other again soon. enjoy your productive afternoon/evening.
> 
> addie! how's it going doll?
> 
> April i am looking forward to pics of your gingerbread house. :munch:

Hi Newbs :hi: Got to take Holly to the park now and only just saw you there:dohh: I really like the name Noelle!! Could have been a good one instead of my Holly for a Christmas pink baby:thumbup: Noella, is that a name too?:shrug:

Anyway hurry up and get pregnant you, maybe go for twins the first time and then have a follow up singleton hot on their heels?:haha: 

Love you Newbs, catch ya later xxxx:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

I would really like to go somewhere nice at the weekend that we could all have a nice walk and a cuppa with a nice view....but I have no idea where ????!!!!
My weekends before consisted of spending my weekends drinking in pubs and eating !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mog dies Essie :cry: And is a ghost watching over her family and when she sees that they have a new kitten that she approves of she flies up and up and up into the sun :cry:

It's not a good book for adults because it's too sad, but good for kids who are generally less aware of the fragility of their world than adults :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mog dies Essie :cry: And is a ghost watching over her family and when she sees that they have a new kitten that she approves of she flies up and up and up into the sun :cry:
> 
> It's not a good book for adults because it's too sad, but good for kids who are generally less aware of the fragility of their world than adults :thumbup:

:cry: omg ....this is a children s book !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Park time, you're welcome to come along anyone. Sunshiny day too :thumbup: 

laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a rose and litchi herbal infusion- didn't taste of either rose or litchi but was quite nice :shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> My dad just found all my old books in the basement and one of my favorite series was Valley Twins (not sure of the full name) but how funny I always loved twins, thought it was awesome back then and nowwwwwwww I am having them.
> 
> I must be honest. I am very scared to get this cvs test done. I am scared I will have a m/c . It is a 1% chance with this test. I know that chance is small but I wish I did not have to do this test. :cry:
> 
> 1 percent is sooo tiny, it will be fine, and they'll be so careful. But I understand your worry totally :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I called and they had a genetic counselor that I could talk to on the phone so that was good. She said 1 in 200 babies end up in a m/c (I think that is risky I don't like that) She said twins is a little more risk but not really at all that they do twins triplets and quads all the time. She said I do not need bed rest just 48 hours of not lifting or doing to much. She also said that sometimes with twins they do the test with a needle in the stomach and then the 2nd baby a vaginal test. I m scared for the vaginal test after my experience with sticks I do not like ANYTHINGGGGGGGG UP THERE that does not belong. I will do whatever is best for the baby but just scared it will hurt and I will move and cause trouble. She said people fly in to see this doctor I mean he is the best of the best so I really should try and relax.

Can someone look up what a vaginal cvs test feels like I do not want to look out of fear of finding statistics I do not like. I know what the stomach one feels like.


----------



## Sarachka

Where on bnb do they do nub guesses?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I would really like to go somewhere nice at the weekend that we could all have a nice walk and a cuppa with a nice view....but I have no idea where ????!!!!
> My weekends before consisted of spending my weekends drinking in pubs and eating !

Crunch! Hop on a train or drive down to my home town Old Leigh and there are lovely little tea rooms in the old town and nice estuary views and you can watch the cockle boats going out and get some sea air. Lovely pub called The Billet too, and nice seafood stall opposite it and little quaint cobbled street and pedestrian path for longer walk along the seafront :thumbup: 

https://www.timothysmithphotography.co.uk/imgs/gallerylarge/f52_10187_13164046.jpeg
https://www.oldleigh.com/_Media/gilene_med.jpeg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Where on bnb do they do nub guesses?

I posted in first tri :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ps Old Leigh, not to be confused with Sarfend :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

the midwife appt----well where do i start! :hissy: there talking more scans and induction now :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Your having the baby now!?!?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

went to my normal mw appt(yet a different mw)

measured my baby felt baby and i saw she put on my notes FREE??? no engaged or anything huh?!

anyway i measuring 43cm.had scan last week baby est 8lb 4oz.!
she felt my tummy and said when are they inducing u.i said they arent.she looked very puzzled!:wacko:
She called up hosp to request another scan and consultant appt.she feels they should induce me asap as the baby and fluid feels so big shes worried if she doesnt call hosp it counld result in csection as the baby might not fit into pelvis properly!

argh why cant i have some consistantcey!:hissy:


----------



## addie25

When is the induction?? I am sorry it didn't work out the way you wanted but you get to meet baby earlier!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> When is the induction?? I am sorry it didn't work out the way you wanted but you get to meet baby earlier!! :happydance::happydance:

the consultant last wk said no induction until 40+ wks.why would he change his mind now :wacko:


----------



## addie25

I am so proud of myself I just had lunch an hour and a half after my snacks!! Now I will try and snack till 4 and have a bigger snack and then dinner at 6 or 7 :happydance::happydance: I have to go to the store and get healthier snacks. 

You know I am trapped in my house bc the cleaning service never tells me what time they are coming. I am making a point today to tell them they have to give me a set time. It is ridiculous that I have to wait home all day for them.


----------



## addie25

Ok well I got mixed reviews when I read about vaginal vs. abdominal cvs. Abdominal: Ladies said it hurt. I already had one done and it is really not that bad. Cramping yes, I didn't enjoy it but not bad.

Vaginal: Most ladies said it didn't hurt at all. One lady said they had to clean her out first and that hurt. 

Decision: I hope I do not have a vaginal bc that will remind me of the sticks procedure with the cleaning out process that takes place.

Reality: I will do whatever they tell me is safest for babies. I do hope they do both abdominally tho. One lady said she had her twins done and it was not bad and got great results so that was positive.


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks monkey !!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Mog dies Essie :cry: And is a ghost watching over her family and when she sees that they have a new kitten that she approves of she flies up and up and up into the sun :cry:
> 
> It's not a good book for adults because it's too sad, but good for kids who are generally less aware of the fragility of their world than adults :thumbup:
> 
> :cry: omg ....this is a children s book !!!!Click to expand...

I definitely think kids don't get death and it is important to introduce younger as Mia my niece lost a grandad at 5 and they had sheltered her and she was petrified! I think the sooner that you know in life that people die, the more a part of life it becomes :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Here are all 4 photos of my scan

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/718d8bb6.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bccabf3.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Here are all 4 photos of my scan

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/718d8bb6.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bccabf3.jpg


----------



## addie25

The baby looks so cute!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Love the pics, can't wait til your gender scan to see if the nub guesses are right!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> When is the induction?? I am sorry it didn't work out the way you wanted but you get to meet baby earlier!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> the consultant last wk said no induction until 40+ wks.why would he change his mind now :wacko:Click to expand...

Maybe your urine results?:shrug: If you had sugar they might worry that baby will get very big in the last couple of weeks? Or if you had protein they'd worry about PE. You'll have to give them an interrogation!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> When is the induction?? I am sorry it didn't work out the way you wanted but you get to meet baby earlier!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> the consultant last wk said no induction until 40+ wks.why would he change his mind now :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe your urine results?:shrug: If you had sugar they might worry that baby will get very big in the last couple of weeks? Or if you had protein they'd worry about PE. You'll have to give them an interrogation!!Click to expand...

Was it just your mw who said about induction or has the consultant seen you and said he wants to induce? I ask because my mw kept going on about induction because I was measuring ahead but the consultant wasnt bothered and said no each time.


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Mog dies Essie :cry: And is a ghost watching over her family and when she sees that they have a new kitten that she approves of she flies up and up and up into the sun :cry:
> 
> It's not a good book for adults because it's too sad, but good for kids who are generally less aware of the fragility of their world than adults :thumbup:
> 
> :cry: omg ....this is a children s book !!!!Click to expand...

OMG! :cry: I loved Mog :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all :flower:

Everything's under control my side of town- baby exercised and fed and in bed, dinner cooking in the steamer, house fairly tidy, husband repairing the cat flap :thumbup:

Spinach, celery and courgette and cream soup for starters, with ravioli and green beans for main, natural yoghurt with sunflower seeds and coconut for dessert :munch: 

Holly took her scuttlebug to the park and caused many tears amongst the under 2yr old population there, they all wanted a go and she refused and they all had screaming meltdown fits. Holly tried going on a slide but her scuttlebug was immediately swamped by toddlers and she screamed and ran to defend her property :haha: We then left the park and had a nice long walk just mummy and baby along the stream. And then, Essie, I read Mog's Bad Thing to her before bed!! That one's not sad!

Poor dh, earlier today I tried the doppler and fell straight on the hb within seconds and just now we tried since he still hasn't heard it and couldn't find it anywhere :nope: He was a bit hurt and said it's like when Holly was little and she cried when she saw daddy because she didn't really know who he was with the long hours he works. Poor DH, I reassured him that baby just has alot of space to mong around in there and it's really not personal, he's not hiding because you're home from work! :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls. Thank you all so much for your continued support and words of encouragement. :hugs: I nuv you all so much!!!!

B, you had said many weeks ago that although it was hard having a baby in the NICU that I should be prepared for it to be just as hard or harder once he was home... Boy were you right.

Its just been a whirlwind. As I had mentioned before, he has acid reflux and it has gotten worse and worse. Nothing has worked. We even had him on prescription medication for several days and he got worse. He doesn't sleep, he screams at every touch, and is frantic and tense at every feeding. Dh and I are not sleeping, I haven't slept in four days. Plus, I am still having to pump every two to three hours, and my milk is so slow and low that I have to pump for 45 to 60 minutes to get anything to come out. So I am pumping about 8-10 hours a day.

We have been trying to transition him to the breast, and he was doing well in the first few days we were home, but one day late last week he decided to scream when my nipple went in his mouth, and now he flat out refuses my nipples. He screams bloody murder and arches away from me as hard as he can. Yesterday I tried using a nipple shield and he took to that - but then proceeded to feed for almost four hours straight - wailing every time I put him down. This was from 10 pm to 2 am this morning and then we finally gave him a bottle and he took enough for two feeds. So clearly the nipple shield wasn't allowing him to get any food :cry:

I feel like I just have to give up on breastfeeding. It was the last thing I felt I still had that wasn't robbed from me in this whole experience, but I see now that is not going to be the case. Its been a week of him screaming at me in hate every time he is at my breast, and I really can't take that anymore. 

So, between the breastfeeding troubles and him constantly barfing and in pain/screaming from the reflux, it has been a nightmare. :(


----------



## LunaLady

Sezi, lovely scan pics! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> When is the induction?? I am sorry it didn't work out the way you wanted but you get to meet baby earlier!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> the consultant last wk said no induction until 40+ wks.why would he change his mind now :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe your urine results?:shrug: If you had sugar they might worry that baby will get very big in the last couple of weeks? Or if you had protein they'd worry about PE. You'll have to give them an interrogation!!Click to expand...
> 
> Was it just your mw who said about induction or has the consultant seen you and said he wants to induce? I ask because my mw kept going on about induction because I was measuring ahead but the consultant wasnt bothered and said no each time.Click to expand...

mw says induction but it doesnt matter if consultant says no:shrug:
what the point in me traveling all the way for scan waiting around for 2 hours for them to tell me yeh its a big baby and there doing nothing :hissy: its just wasting my time and worrying me for no reason:hissy:
my urine was clear of everything today and been tested for gd b4 which was negative x


luna sorry ur having a rought time :hugs:



lovely scan pics i say :blue:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> went to my normal mw appt(yet a different mw)
> 
> measured my baby felt baby and i saw she put on my notes FREE??? no engaged or anything huh?!
> 
> anyway i measuring 43cm.had scan last week baby est 8lb 4oz.!
> she felt my tummy and said when are they inducing u.i said they arent.she looked very puzzled!:wacko:
> She called up hosp to request another scan and consultant appt.she feels they should induce me asap as the baby and fluid feels so big shes worried if she doesnt call hosp it counld result in csection as the baby might not fit into pelvis properly!
> 
> argh why cant i have some consistantcey!:hissy:

That's so crappy! Can you request a second opinion?


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## Sarachka

Luna the only thing I know about reflux, I learnt from 16 & Pregnant. One girls son had it and he was re-admitted to hospital for a day or so and was on an IV. Then he was prescribed special formula and it helped but I know what pretty expensive per tub . Sorry I know this is the stupidest post and not helpful and that you really want to breatsfeed but perhaps it's something to look into. I could ask her on twitter which formula her son had.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Mog dies Essie :cry: And is a ghost watching over her family and when she sees that they have a new kitten that she approves of she flies up and up and up into the sun :cry:
> 
> It's not a good book for adults because it's too sad, but good for kids who are generally less aware of the fragility of their world than adults :thumbup:
> 
> :cry: omg ....this is a children s book !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely think kids don't get death and it is important to introduce younger as Mia my niece lost a grandad at 5 and they had sheltered her and she was petrified! I think the sooner that you know in life that people die, the more a part of life it becomes :shrug:Click to expand...

Kids don't really get it. SOmetimes if an animal dies and we can't bury it or get to the vet immediately it goes in the outside freezer in a plastic bag. Someone was talking about their relative dying so Tarquin asked if she went in a packet :blush::haha:


----------



## addie25

Luna that sounds like a lot of stress I m so sorry you are having a hard time. Hopefully it gets easier very soon. Do you have help during the day? Maybe your parents can even stay some nights to help if you are going to bottle feed to give you time to sleep. Everything looks better after a nice rest.


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


>

:rofl: that took me about 15secs of staring :haha: to relise what i was looking at lol




the second op will be the consultant and im sure he will say no again!:haha:


----------



## addie25

OK I can not breath or swallow well and I am trying to relax myself and remind myself that I can breath it is just anxiety. I have had these breathing issues since I started singing in choir as a kid. When I had a lead I would freak out during the day in school and stop breathing and have to go to the nurse. I am sure it is the same thing now and not anything else. Later on I know with multiples sometimes it gets harder to breath but not this early on so it must be anxiety. It's been over an hour and I still can't breath normally. I almost went to the hospital bc I wasn't getting much air in but then I reminded myself they can't do anything for anxiety and I can control it myself by relaxing. Well relaxing has helped but still having trouble.


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, my heart really aches for you. Nothing has been easy or joyful in this whole experience and that's just awful. And it's easy to say that in a few months this whole nightmare will be a distant memory but that really doesn't help now.

I know exactly why you say that he hates you and the breast but that's not the case. It's just the pain. It's not you at all. Babies make associations and he may have been having a bad pain day that day and now has made that association with the breast.

Maybe you should look into the formula option? It may afford you all some peace and ease. You have done SO much for him by breast feeding and pumping this far. But 10 hours a day pumping is really counter productive to your bonding with him. You may find that dropping the breast feeding gives you enough time to get a chance to enjoy him a bit and for your focus to shift - at the moment it sounds like the entire focus is on his nourishment. There are some excellent formulas for premies and for reflux.

I know it's not what you wanted or pictured and I completely understand how hard it is to let go of that picture. Breastfeeding is such a primal emotive thing that I can understand why you would feel robbed. I had the same with Tarquin but for different reasons. I can honestly say though that when I managed to let go of my dream and deal with the situation that actually was, I was much happier- and so was he.

I'm so sorry all this is happening to you when it should just be a happy time. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: that took me about 15secs of staring :haha: to relise what i was looking at lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second op will be the consultant and im sure he will say no again!:haha:Click to expand...

That's not necessarily a bad thing. If you can avoid an induction it should be easier for you, especially if your cervix isn't ready and the head is not engaged.


----------



## Crunchie

Luna 

The fact you are pumping for that long is a miracle .... I have nearly stopped as I just couldnt face it any longer. Sadly some premies just don't get on with bf .... I am sorry you have been robbed of this experience. I just felt so guilty when Lauren would scream with my massive nip in her mouth.... And angry to why we couldn't just get this one thing right !!! I don't have any experience of reflex but it sounds awful xx


----------



## TrinityMom

No chance of the boys going to sleep any time soon...the fireworks are insane :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

had to share my first real smile :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







smile1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> had to share my first real smile :cloud9:

SO cute!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna and Clare big :hugs: 

Not great myself, missed college because Adam spent rent money and we really only have £270 of £475 needed. My poxy wage this month was supposed to pay the council tax and other things but now it will have to go towards the rent. I am going to end up paying more than Adam this month in to OUR house, and I have had way less than half coming in, :growlmad: I suspect he won't come home til later because he's a dick like that. My god. He is horrible when I wasnted to speak to him about it and I was all teary about money he shouts and swears like an insolent kid that can't face the truth :growlmad: 

On a lighter note I am going to make the most of it by watching something shite and then have a bubbly bath and an early night just after I eat my hickory steak pizza :munch: it's not just any pizza it's an M&S pizza!! Can't wait. I am up early for a conference with my Mum...


----------



## addie25

Awwwww she looks adorable!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm having a free pedicure tomorrow. the mom of one of my mom's pupils can't pay for lessons but he really needs help so she is trading pedicures for lessons (she's a beauty therapist)

The irony of actually doing my toenails 2 days ago is not lost on me :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls. Thank you all so much for your continued support and words of encouragement. :hugs: I nuv you all so much!!!!
> 
> B, you had said many weeks ago that although it was hard having a baby in the NICU that I should be prepared for it to be just as hard or harder once he was home... Boy were you right.
> 
> Its just been a whirlwind. As I had mentioned before, he has acid reflux and it has gotten worse and worse. Nothing has worked. We even had him on prescription medication for several days and he got worse. He doesn't sleep, he screams at every touch, and is frantic and tense at every feeding. Dh and I are not sleeping, I haven't slept in four days. Plus, I am still having to pump every two to three hours, and my milk is so slow and low that I have to pump for 45 to 60 minutes to get anything to come out. So I am pumping about 8-10 hours a day.
> 
> We have been trying to transition him to the breast, and he was doing well in the first few days we were home, but one day late last week he decided to scream when my nipple went in his mouth, and now he flat out refuses my nipples. He screams bloody murder and arches away from me as hard as he can. Yesterday I tried using a nipple shield and he took to that - but then proceeded to feed for almost four hours straight - wailing every time I put him down. This was from 10 pm to 2 am this morning and then we finally gave him a bottle and he took enough for two feeds. So clearly the nipple shield wasn't allowing him to get any food :cry:
> 
> I feel like I just have to give up on breastfeeding. It was the last thing I felt I still had that wasn't robbed from me in this whole experience, but I see now that is not going to be the case. Its been a week of him screaming at me in hate every time he is at my breast, and I really can't take that anymore.
> 
> So, between the breastfeeding troubles and him constantly barfing and in pain/screaming from the reflux, it has been a nightmare. :(

Oh Luna, firstly big monkey hugs:hugs: I would favour walks and cuddles over breastfeeding battles if I were you, ok it's lovely to BF but it's sooo not the only joy of early motherhood, and I don't think it's worth struggling beyond reasonable expectation to maintain. At my pre-natal classes I distinctly remember the MW saing that preemies often don't take to the breast, so be prepared for alternatives if you deliver early:shrug: And Rhyko certainly doesn't hate you since babies aren't so emotionally complex as that, but I can see how you would feel hurt. (Like my DH was hurt tonight because he thought baby was hiding from him when we tried the doppler!!) You need some sleep and some fun girl, and there are so many other things to be doing with and for your baby than pumping for him. And you're not 'giving up' on breastfeeding, you're simply moving on to a more appropriate form of feeding for you and Rhyko:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> OK I can not breath or swallow well and I am trying to relax myself and remind myself that I can breath it is just anxiety. I have had these breathing issues since I started singing in choir as a kid. When I had a lead I would freak out during the day in school and stop breathing and have to go to the nurse. I am sure it is the same thing now and not anything else. Later on I know with multiples sometimes it gets harder to breath but not this early on so it must be anxiety. It's been over an hour and I still can't breath normally. I almost went to the hospital bc I wasn't getting much air in but then I reminded myself they can't do anything for anxiety and I can control it myself by relaxing. Well relaxing has helped but still having trouble.

You need Rescue remedy...in bulk :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Mog dies Essie :cry: And is a ghost watching over her family and when she sees that they have a new kitten that she approves of she flies up and up and up into the sun :cry:
> 
> It's not a good book for adults because it's too sad, but good for kids who are generally less aware of the fragility of their world than adults :thumbup:
> 
> :cry: omg ....this is a children s book !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely think kids don't get death and it is important to introduce younger as Mia my niece lost a grandad at 5 and they had sheltered her and she was petrified! I think the sooner that you know in life that people die, the more a part of life it becomes :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Kids don't really get it. SOmetimes if an animal dies and we can't bury it or get to the vet immediately it goes in the outside freezer in a plastic bag. Someone was talking about their relative dying so Tarquin asked if she went in a packet :blush::haha:Click to expand...

I agree, this is why it's a sad book for adults but for kids it's just a story like any other :shrug: Fairy tales are full of death and I never really sympathised with death when I read them as a kid!


----------



## kit_cat

Luna- :hugs:

I can't say anything to you any better than Trin did already. I agree wholeheartedly that maybe it's time to look at other feeding options as the current situation cannot continue. You will go insane.

It is a massively poofucky situation and I am so sorry that all the joy and pleasure of your new arrival has been sucked out of the whole experience for you. I wish I had something better than words on a forum to offer or I could pop over and give you a proper hug.

I had some BFing problems early on but they only lasted a matter of days really but I remember only too well how bad and useless it made me feel so I'm imagining how you must be feeling after the mammoth efforts you have put in.

I'm just so sorry and I'm wishing for happier times my lovely :hug: 

Lots of love :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> had to share my first real smile :cloud9:

Simply gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to go on my exercise bike with my ipod and admire my real bikes in the garage for half an hour. And pretend I'm out on the open road with the wind in my hair, and then have a nice bath:cloud9:

https://www.theharbourmill.com/photos/cycling_large.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> had to share my first real smile :cloud9:

Awwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! That is sooooooooooooooo sweet!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: You can see it in the eyes, the real smiles!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Here are all 4 photos of my scan
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/718d8bb6.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bccabf3.jpg

hmmm now im not so sure that looks kinda like a boy skull now?


----------



## kit_cat

Hello aunties :wave:


----------



## addie25

:hi: beautiful Cara :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Hello aunties :wave:
> 
> View attachment 286494

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that grin !!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

I am soooooooooooo glad she is smiling as the HV was like she should be smiling by 6-8 weeks ....give a girl a chance to catch up !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I am soooooooooooo glad she is smiling as the HV was like she should be smiling by 6-8 weeks ....give a girl a chance to catch up !!!!

Do you know Crunch...I absolutely despise when HVs etc quote deadlines for development. As if we need any more worry or paranoia! And little Lauren being prem...well as you say, the timelines may be a little different :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly my lovely, I see you. How are you feeling today? I hope you are feeling less down and the world is a little brighter today. Big :hug: for you.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I am soooooooooooo glad she is smiling as the HV was like she should be smiling by 6-8 weeks ....give a girl a chance to catch up !!!!
> 
> Do you know Crunch...I absolutely despise when HVs etc quote deadlines for development. As if we need any more worry or paranoia! And little Lauren being prem...well as you say, the timelines may be a little different :shrug:Click to expand...

Its funny you say this .... I had L weighed yesterday and they were like "want to speak to the HV today? ".....nope ! 
I think they were in shock....and even shouted byeeeee as I left.....
I also have issues with the Doctors saying she is only 2 weeks prem as 37 weeks is full term and the HV saying she is 5 weeks.... I have 2 lines in my red book showing her developing differently :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


mummyApril said:


> yeah quite badly Sam was kicked in the head until (i just wrote contagious?) unconscious, but they are ok, they were best friends of Args that did it! (he said so on Twitter)

Thats awful i did see on sky news website about it i wonder if lauren had anything to do with it .....................:shrug:, wonder if it will be on tonight about it ??


well ladies sorry i was absent again yesterday aafter Nates jabs i got whisked off for lunch by lee's mummy and his two young sisters was really lovely:cloud9:then he came home from work and we baked the mars bar cookies:cloud9:and had a nommy tea. And today i have been on a day out with just me & reece which was also :cloud9::cloud9: he spent some b'day money he had been given early and i spent my crimbo money off my mum and nan as i was desperate for new clothes as i have had nothing decent new for over 12 months and was feeling out of fashion and trampy:dohh:well i spent a small fortune but have lots and lots of new clothes 

my friend has sent me a picture of her baby he looks so fragile with all the tubes and what not but he is still doing ok after some ups and downs today:thumbup:

How are all the turtle ladies there is way to much to catch up on and im trying to watch gossip girl and put away new clothes and get holiday clothes out :happydance:

Bethany i knew you said thierry's friend goes to djerba lots does DH kknow what thw weather is like there this time of year or could he find out off his chum would be really appreciated:flower:

Nathanial is great sleeping through again touch wood:cloud9:since sunday :thumbup:and he has been ok with his jabs ......just those pesky teeth now:growlmad:

I hope your all well and babies alike :hugs:


LOVE THE SCAN PICTURE SEZI:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

LOVE the CARA picture CAT she is a little cutepot!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

omg chuck bass i nuvvvvvvvv you >>>>>>>>


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Hayley...sounds like you're a bit happier :thumbup: Bet you can't wait for your hols, I'm well jel!


----------



## mummyApril

Luna everyone has said pretty much what i was going to say, i just feel for you and really hope things settle down soon for you! sending you huge hugs and love xx


----------



## TrinityMom

How did the gingerbread house work out April?


----------



## mummyApril

i have been out shopping since i left this afternoon! i couldnt find my baking shop :growlmad: so i will have to make do with my good ol whatever i have lol
i have no time to make the house today now as girls came back at 6 and we went halloween shopping! costumes and decorations bought! soo excited. now they are watching a film and im about to bath James and get him off to bed, he has slept allll day apart from feeding, which means were goin to have a slumber party no doubt lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> How did the gingerbread house work out April?

it didnt lol but definitely doing it tomorrow, nothing planned :)


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...

Hey :cry:...Esme has (mainly) done a 6hr block at night since she was born....Health visitor said it was fine as she is steady putting on weight, Harri was the same :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Dogs are all in the house because of the fireworks and at least one of them is farting :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

It's not even Hallowe'en yet and here's my daughter dressed as..........














Helga from Sweden!


I just know she's gonna hate me for this hat :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I can't believe I'm actually having a baby! That baby on the scan pics is INSIDE me! I truuuuuly didn't think we'd ever get here


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Dogs are all in the house because of the fireworks and at least one of them is farting :sick:

Poor things :nope: My OH is farting too but that's down to tonight's curry :wacko:


----------



## addie25

My MIL is so nice she came over and gave me some shirts she saw that she thought I would like. They flow so they cover my bump since we are not telling the family. Then we took a look at the baby room and she was giving all her ideas and I said no no I like it this way and she goes oh we will see. I stood in front of the door and said you are not leaving till you tell me whose room this is to decorate and she goes ok your room LOL it was funny.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> It's not even Hallowe'en yet and here's my daughter dressed as..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helga from Sweden!
> View attachment 286513
> 
> 
> I just know she's gonna hate me for this hat :haha:

i saw this and thought of Cara :)

https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5052558874690?hei=382&wid=305&resmode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> omg chuck bass i nuvvvvvvvv you >>>>>>>>

scuse but hes mine!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey :cry:...Esme has (mainly) done a 6hr block at night since she was born....Health visitor said it was fine as she is steady putting on weight, Harri was the same :shrug:Click to expand...

We're just jealous Lissy...we want to know the secret!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Dogs are all in the house because of the fireworks and at least one of them is farting :sick:
> 
> Poor things :nope: My OH is farting too but that's down to tonight's curry :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## poas

Kit, Clare bought Esme that hat-I nuv it-she wears it a LOT! :)


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey :cry:...Esme has (mainly) done a 6hr block at night since she was born....Health visitor said it was fine as she is steady putting on weight, Harri was the same :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We're just jealous Lissy...we want to know the secret!!!!!!Click to expand...

I wish I knew-I'd pass it on in a heartbeat-promise!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> My MIL is so nice she came over and gave me some shirts she saw that she thought I would like. They flow so they cover my bump since we are not telling the family. Then we took a look at the baby room and she was giving all her ideas and I said no no I like it this way and she goes oh we will see. I stood in front of the door and said you are not leaving till you tell me whose room this is to decorate and she goes ok your room LOL it was funny.

Go addie! Very assertive :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> It's not even Hallowe'en yet and here's my daughter dressed as.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helga from Sweden!
> View attachment 286513
> 
> 
> I just know she's gonna hate me for this hat :haha:
> 
> i saw this and thought of Cara :)
> 
> https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5052558874690?hei=382&wid=305&resmode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0Click to expand...

Awww, much better than Helga!


----------



## addie25

LOL it was hysterical!!! She is so nice and means well. The shirts are so pretty but they actually show my bump!!! I have to go back to the store and see if I can return then for other shits that will hide it. So pretty tho so it's a shame but it makes the eye go 2 my belly and thats not what we want yet. After our results ill want everyone to look at my twin bump :thumbup::thumbup::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Hayley...sounds like you're a bit happier :thumbup: Bet you can't wait for your hols, I'm well jel!

Yes Cat i am now totally totally excited but i think i will have a few :cry: at leaving my boys .....just in the process of doing my self tan so i dont blind the other holiday makers with my milk bottle body:haha:



Sarachka said:


> I can't believe I'm actually having a baby! That baby on the scan pics is INSIDE me! I truuuuuly didn't think we'd ever get here

YES YOUR PREGGERS, UP LA DUFF, BUN IN THE OVEN, BABY ON BOARD & VERY MUCH SPERMMMMMMINATED BY BIG BOY:haha::winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Awww Sara that baby is all yours and you are going to be a great mother!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit, Clare bought Esme that hat-I nuv it-she wears it a LOT! :)

Oh don't get me wrong, obviously the reason I put it on Cara is because I really like it but when I saw this pic it made me snigger a little :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> omg chuck bass i nuvvvvvvvv you >>>>>>>>
> 
> scuse but hes mine!Click to expand...

UMMMMM no i seen you with that lonely boy geezer:haha:


well sorry to pop in quickly but i am off to watch mr andre in bed and paint ones nails whilst my tan dries then TOWIE whoop whoop:happydance::cloud9:

Nate has a halloween costume i will take a picture before we go away, i got it last year in the sale when i found out i was preggers :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's another early one for me as I have an early hours loving baby at the mo' and I'm pretty shattered :sleep:

Good night all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## addie25

:rofl: I think I actually lost it!! I just started petting a sweater in a bag because I thought it was Nikki cat hiding in a bag. The sweater is PINK??? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't worry Kit, all Holly's hospital pics she's wearing a hat with 'ears' on it :haha: I like the Helga hat :shrug: And at least she's not in a knobbly homeknitted sock hat all the time like my DD is at the moment!


----------



## mummyApril

well Jay (iv made him dress up) is going as some light up man in a costume haha, im not sure what i am all i know is i have a long black with red wig and a velvet cape, Angel is a vampire and Faye will be a witch (shes been practising her cackle lol)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cara looks so sweet by the way, really pretty little girl and she has a really nice complexion :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Muggins has got to put the cat flap in tomorrow because my DH couldn't do it :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

night Kit x


----------



## mummyApril

talking of cat flaps i have or had one i need to replace it as Faye thought it would be a good idea to break the plastic off of it (no idea how she did it) so now its shoved with bags to stop the cold lol! pikey!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a groovesome bike ride and had to force myself to stop, sure I could have cycled all night :happydance: A big Karaoke screen at the end of the garage would be sooo good, since I spent most of the time singing along to my ipod. 

Sarachka your bébé is very sweet on your pics :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey :cry:...Esme has (mainly) done a 6hr block at night since she was born....Health visitor said it was fine as she is steady putting on weight, Harri was the same :shrug:Click to expand...

ohhhhhhh come on !!! I am well jel so If I chose to believe you and the monkey are lying I dont feel so bad at 3 in the morning :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> talking of cat flaps i have or had one i need to replace it as Faye thought it would be a good idea to break the plastic off of it (no idea how she did it) so now its shoved with bags to stop the cold lol! pikey!

We haven't even got the pikey plastic bags (since it's in continual use by pooface and the cats) just the jet of cold air coming in:cold:


----------



## mummyApril

i havent managed to bath James yet as hes just guzzled 8 ozs! he is now content and doing daddy a poo! haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> talking of cat flaps i have or had one i need to replace it as Faye thought it would be a good idea to break the plastic off of it (no idea how she did it) so now its shoved with bags to stop the cold lol! pikey!
> 
> We haven't even got the pikey plastic bags (since it's in continual use by pooface and the cats) just the jet of cold air coming in:cold:Click to expand...

yh i guess im lucky i dont have a pooface or cats :shrug: lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> A girl at work had a baby last week. She's posted on Facebook that she's already sleeping from 11 til 4 every night and hardly ever cries. Not what you want to read when your 14 week old baby doesn't even sleep through every night yet :dohh:
> 
> I would assume she is lying :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey :cry:...Esme has (mainly) done a 6hr block at night since she was born....Health visitor said it was fine as she is steady putting on weight, Harri was the same :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhh come on !!! I am well jel so If I chose to believe you and the monkey are lying I dont feel so bad at 3 in the morning :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I'll think of you at 3am if I wake up for a pee tonight


----------



## addie25

Ill be up at 3 for a pee!!! And 4 and 5...


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> night Kit x

I concur :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Ill be up at 3 for a pee!!! And 4 and 5...

ohhhhhh no !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turts
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Ill be up at 3 for a pee!!! And 4 and 5...

Oh I hadn't thought, double the babies, double the wees!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

night trin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just misread my ticker as 18 weeks and 1 day and thought 'that went quick' :dohh:


----------



## Essie

We've just had an evening drinking wine With the vicar. Well he had a glass, I drank water and DH and my parents had wine too. We've arranged a date for Lyras christening, 11th March. All turtles are of course invited :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Night everyone :sleep: well.

Yes the wees are often!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Just caught up. Been a long baby day. Sezi, love your baby. :hugs: Crunch and Kit, loving the girlish smiles.


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous pics of turtle bebes.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bloods 102 :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> We've just had an evening drinking wine With the vicar. Well he had a glass, I drank water and DH and my parents had wine too. We've arranged a date for Lyras christening, 11th March. All turtles are of course invited :thumbup:

Cool! 

That's the day before my wedding anniversary:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Luna, my heart aches for you. I'm so sorry your experience has not been what you imagined and hoped for. I agree with everyone else, perhaps you need to explore other avenues for feeding. At least then you would have more time with Rhyko without the stress, and hopefully get a bit more sleep. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, big hugs. I really can't say much that hasn't already been said by Kit, Trin, and B. I am glad you are talking it out with us though. Makes things seem less huge when you let it out. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

My cleaning lady just told me my face is filling out :cry: That means I am fat :nope: She is very nice she didn't mean it in an unkind way.


----------



## mummyApril

well its lucky i didnt give him that bath he just threw up that 8 oz! and looked extremely proud of himself probably because he can be sick out of his nose at the same time! tactical cleaning that one! now hes all clean n snug in his bed :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01863-20111026-2151.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mollykins

You know you are a frazzled mom of 3 when you manage a glance at yourself on the mirror and realize you are wearing yrsterdays clothes. :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night guys, off for cheesey snack and beddybyes :hugs: :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, you're not fat. Tsk
April, cutie little man.


----------



## mummyApril

my God the love the girls and James has, as soon as Angel walks off or stops talking to him hell start crying as soon as she looks and coos at him he smiles its so bloody amazing! i feel emotional!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm always wearing yesterday's clothes :shrug: I do it in an effort to keep washing machine loads down

Hello and goodbye Miss Molly, might see you in the morning! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> You know you are a frazzled mom of 3 when you manage a glance at yourself on the mirror and realize you are wearing yrsterdays clothes. :dohh:

least you had them the right way on! haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> my God the love the girls and James has, as soon as Angel walks off or stops talking to him hell start crying as soon as she looks and coos at him he smiles its so bloody amazing! i feel emotional!

That's so sweet, it never really happened between Holly and the boys like that:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It was only really when Holly started walking that the boys got interested in her!! Might be a boy thing :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night-o xxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my God the love the girls and James has, as soon as Angel walks off or stops talking to him hell start crying as soon as she looks and coos at him he smiles its so bloody amazing! i feel emotional!
> 
> That's so sweet, it never really happened between Holly and the boys like that:shrug:Click to expand...

i think its probably more a girl thing Holly will be an amazing big sister :)


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight B x


----------



## mummyApril

wow nonstop in this house tonight, Angel is Emotional tonight! 'she cant handle the stress, her life is ruined!' (because i said her sister had to sleep in her own bed as they were messing about) so after a good talk with milk and biscuits shes now settled after i had to stand and watch where her millions of teddies slept! now im sat feeling very achey ready for sleep lol


----------



## mummyApril

well i might aswell say goodnight for now lol 
sleep well turts x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi Luna. U see u lurking. Are u feeling any better? The girls had some really great words of encouragement. I really hope u guys get some relief soon. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

I have the thread to myself. What mischief can I get up to :devil:


----------



## Essie

I could spam the thread with 89 more posts to :ninja: the next 0000 post. But I don't think anyone would appreciate waking up to 89 posts of nonsense :haha:


----------



## Essie

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ61pvXkCAuMYC_RNH10HjrSE4Gzk2kbTVBAxmp4FtobPh7vtKSYw


----------



## Essie

https://i.techrepublic.com.com/blogs/spam.jpg


----------



## Essie

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTuzD1_E3VZgImFNj73GQdEaL9KjoR7IkljP49VL7obQOye5EM7tA


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you all for your help and advice and love :hugs:

I am just trying to live moment to moment and it really does help. When I am washing bottles and pump parts I tell myself that in this moment all that is required of me is washing those dishes. And when I am pumping that is all I am required to be doing. 

I do really dislike when it is night time and DH and I are trying to sleep. Rhyko is noisy with his reflux and doesn't sleep much, but DH can sleep through the noise - I can't. So in those hours I feel really scared and alone and I just wish DH was awake with me.

I am nervous about this weekend, though... DHs parents are flying in from Wisconsin and will be staying with us for a week. I am having a hard time keeping myself together and the house in some semblance of order... I am dreading having two other people here all the time and remaining calm.


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Thank you all for your help and advice and love :hugs:
> 
> I am just trying to live moment to moment and it really does help. When I am washing bottles and pump parts I tell myself that in this moment all that is required of me is washing those dishes. And when I am pumping that is all I am required to be doing.
> 
> I do really dislike when it is night time and DH and I are trying to sleep. Rhyko is noisy with his reflux and doesn't sleep much, but DH can sleep through the noise - I can't. So in those hours I feel really scared and alone and I just wish DH was awake with me.
> 
> I am nervous about this weekend, though... DHs parents are flying in from Wisconsin and will be staying with us for a week. I am having a hard time keeping myself together and the house in some semblance of order... I am dreading having two other people here all the time and remaining calm.

:hugs: I think as a mother you are more attuned to the noises your baby makes, whereas men just don't hear them. I know in the first few weeks after Lyra was born she would cry in the night and DH would lie there snoring away while I tried to calm her, and at times I felt terribly alone. 

Hopefully your DH parents are helpful, and will be understanding that you have a new baby. Perhaps if they can help out a bit it will give you a little more breathing space and time to relax a bit :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Addie !!!! Just to say I have been up at 2 and 4.30 ..... I hope she sleeps I till 7.30am xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Essie I woke up and found those posts really funny :) thanks :)

Luna don't worry about the house! My house was a bomb site as I couldn't get about and do it and Jay is a man he doesn't know what housework is! I'm sure when you in laws come and stay they will help in anyway, I hope you will let them and get some sleep, glad you are taking moment by moment and before you know it, those moments will become easier and easier. Jay has never woken to James and doesn't even wake when his sensor mat goes off when I forget to turn it off after picking him up, its just a mummys instinct, and it stays with you! Can't wait to see update pics hugs to you all xx


----------



## mummyApril

I have a feeling that James may have felt me being unsettled through the night before as since I have had the sensor mat iv felt calm and have slept and he sleep right from 9/10ish until 4/5ish! Where before hed be stirring and awake at least 3 times some nights, I hope I don't jinx this haha


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, April is right m'lovely... don't worry about the house, its the least of your worries. 
You are such a good mommy sweetness. I think you need to "hear" that. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

I'm not ready to live without paper books I've decided. They smell too good and feel like I'm holding a universe in my hands- I don't think I'll get a kindle on principal, like not having a car. Long live paperbacks and bicycles!!

Just had bodybuilder's breakfast in bed- egg on toast with a cheese on toast chaser :munch: 

Then a read of my big fat Russian novel because Holly it seems is having a lie in. Hope you all slept well or are about to sleep well, or as well as you can with ickle turtle screamers!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning! Still crap. Adam didn't come home! At least not before I fell asleep! And then this morning he pretended as he always does, that nothing had happened! Sighs. 

Luna I'm so sorry that this doesn't live up. Don't be anxious DH's parents may offer relief and I'm sure they'd be mortified if they knew it was a sours of angst. As everybody had said BF'ing is good as long as it's conducive to happiness and a proper food source. If you supplement - you are far from a failure, just making sure Rhyko gets what he needs. I have heard of babies being given sedatives as he also needs sleep! We nuv you Luna and we're all rooting for you! :hugs: 

Clare are you birthing?


----------



## poas

Morning all-my thought of the day- we are all so much more honest on here than most people are with ''real world'' friends-for example, I couldn't imagine being able to offload my sadness about stopping bf'ing, or that my nipples felt like they had been shredded or that whilst pregnant we all discuss discharge etc!!!! 
It's very refreshing, I just thought I would share that-bet you all feel truly enlightened and ready to go about your days with added vim eh? Haha...I'm tired today-Esme was good but my night terrors returned which always leaves me drained-unfortunately for the friend I am meeting today, when tired my bipolar peaks-I find everything I say,do or see hilarious until about 8pm,when I crash and could cry till bedtime!lol!
Have a great day all-I am off to Oxford to buy Harri bday presents :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha Essie I see you enjoyed a one man turtle party last night! :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha Essie I see you enjoyed a one man turtle party last night! :haha:

Yes, it was quite some party. Shame everyone missed it. There was music and dancing and GD-friendly snacks!


----------



## Crunchie

I am sooooooooo tired
Blurggghhhhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hugs: for Jaynie
:hugs: for Lissy
:hugs: for Luna

Hey Lunes don't worry, it'll be nice to have guests and might help you focus on something other than Rhyko, and if you're really lucky they'll take him out for a walk while you have a bubble bath and a nap. Though don't count on that, my parents never did for me, they prefer chillaxin and letting me bring them nice wine and food when they're over :haha: As for the house, well have a quick scoot round so it looks superficially tidy, that's what I do, and it doesn't convince anyone because they know how messy I am but it makes me feel better :thumbup: Most men sleep through baby noise- my dh wore ear plugs so as to have double glazing against Holly :shrug: But she cried because she didn't know who he was when she was little, so serves him right :tease: Chin up love, you're doing great and we all love you. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh I wish I could eat as soon as I woke! As it happens I can't. Vive le paperback I say! I love books, since I got the iPad though, most books I like are free and I can't turn that down! But I do love a good book and the SMELL mmmmmmm!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha Essie I see you enjoyed a one man turtle party last night! :haha:
> 
> Yes, it was quite some party. Shame everyone missed it. There was music and dancing and GD-friendly snacks!Click to expand...

That's so thoughtful providing GD snacks :hugs: Next time I'll get a babysitter and come along:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Why can't you eat when you wake up? Do you have medication to take that won't let you? Or purely your digestive mechanism? Books smell so good :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I am sooooooooo tired
> Blurggghhhhh

I woke up at 3.36 for a pee and thought of you Crunch :haha:


----------



## Essie

I love books. Lyra joined the library when she was 2 weeks old! I do have some books on my phone but I like to have a real book in my hands. I can see the benefits of Kindles for travelling etc.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I love books. Lyra joined the library when she was 2 weeks old! I do have some books on my phone but I like to have a real book in my hands. I can see the benefits of Kindles for travelling etc.

My mum cracks me up because she's got a Kindle and told me it's great when she's travelling blah blah blah yet every time she comes over to visit on the Eurostar she brings her Kindle and about 3 paperbacks and just reads the paperbacks :rofl: 

That reminds me Holly's got 2 books overdue for the library, thanks essie:thumbup: A new library has just opened opposite my house, it's fab for Holly, though no English books so I still have to create a home library for her, it's coming along... :book:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning loves! At work. Borrrrrrring. My thrush pessarie offered amazing relief. I feel reborn. 

So what's everyone doing today? I have 13 appointments coming in to see me today.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did I tell you that my mum and dad are planning a trip over on the 18th November? :yipee: I was planning to go over there but my dad said he didn't want me doing the Metro and Eurostar alone with luggage to lift and pushchair and broken escalators etc etc so they're coming to me :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Morning loves! At work. Borrrrrrring. My thrush pessarie offered amazing relief. I feel reborn.
> 
> So what's everyone doing today? I have 13 appointments coming in to see me today.

Tomorrow you have a peach which means today Trin has something but I can't remember what, a papaya maybe?:-k I'm glad your Vaginus Infectus is better :hugs: I've planned to do 400 things today which probably means I'll get about 2 things done. Dh said I can go swimming this evening since he'll be home about 6, and that's all I can think about for the moment because I'm dying for a swim, haven't been swimming for about 2 weeks now


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha Ha Ha It's DA BANANA!!!! Happy Banana Day Trin!!!:haha:


----------



## poas

B...you can say no (obviously!!) but would you like some of our old books-they aren't new but were looked after, I am terrible for going to our local charity shop (kids books 5p!!) so we have masses?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm not that way inclined B - I don't think being a smoker helps. I have to wait in a morning to build am appetite and sometimes it's very inconvenient. There's a pattern though, my mum doesn't eat breakfast. I do remember that she'd always make us porridge/weetabix/toast etc but I must've picked up her habit regardless.

Warrington library is crap. I went there so I could get a series I've read before - The Sword of Truth series, it's a series of 10 books of which they had 3 - what's the point? :shrug: I'm reading 2 books ATM. Vanity Fair and Agnes Grey!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.freakingnews.com/pictures/62000/Banana-Baby-62118.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

OMG! I'm at the Hilton in Liverpool with the New Zealand Rugby League team :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> B...you can say no (obviously!!) but would you like some of our old books-they aren't new but were looked after, I am terrible for going to our local charity shop (kids books 5p!!) so we have masses?

That's such a kind offer, I'd _love_ them Lissy- it's just getting them over to France! :dohh: If you lived near my parents my mum could bring them over in the car, but I think you're quite away from her :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all!

Oh poop, I just caught up while Cara napped and now she's just wakened up :dohh: I shall come back on later to comment my large butt off :thumbup:

Nuv y'all :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I'm terrible with breakfast I never have an appetite in the morning either so always miss breakfast, I know I shouldn't sometimes I just don't have time, my breakfast is normally lunch (if I don't miss that lol) if not then its at dinner which is at 5. I think I'd be sick if I ate this early


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo Jaynie that takes me back to the olden days when I was a smoker, cigarette and a strong coffee, lovely breakfast :devil:

Talking of breakfast, want to know my breakfast bloods? Where I had extra toast?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I'm terrible with breakfast I never have an appetite in the morning either so always miss breakfast, I know I shouldn't sometimes I just don't have time, my breakfast is normally lunch (if I don't miss that lol) if not then its at dinner which is at 5. I think I'd be sick if I ate this early

I wake up starrrrrrving!!


----------



## mummyApril

Now I'm not sure but I'm almost certain that this morning James alarm made one beep and then started ticking again, I think I woke to that one beep as I sat up and checked him, but maybe it was a dream :shrug: it was only one beep


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Banana day Trin 
(Stay away from de monkey they like bananas) lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Now I'm not sure but I'm almost certain that this morning James alarm made one beep and then started ticking again, I think I woke to that one beep as I sat up and checked him, but maybe it was a dream :shrug: it was only one beep

My monitor has a light that flashes red if it has beeped even momentarily in the night and you missed it _*'to let you know there has been an incident'*_ it says in the guidebook, which always sounds rather sinister I think!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Happy Banana day Trin
> (Stay away from de monkey they like bananas) lol

FE-FI-FO-FUM I smell the flesh of banana yum

https://2n4students.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/admin_3160058856.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Hey auntie crunch I'm looking reem (thankyou again) 
This is my reem face :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01865-20111027-0906.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

That is reem :thumbup:

Does reem mean kind of cool? It's a word that's entered the English language since I left England and I've never heard of it except on this thread and don't know what it means :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Sorry its sideways am on the phone x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> That is reem :thumbup:
> 
> Does reem mean kind of cool? It's a word that's entered the English language since I left England and I've never heard of it except on this thread and don't know what it means :blush:

It does mean cool and looking good, kinda thing, its out of that new programme only way is essex, one of the lads in it (dumb as u like) says reem at everything lol


----------



## Sarachka

Break time ready. It's rainy and miserable here today. My hair is SUCH a mess I really need to book an appointment.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks April :thumbup: I can set about infiltrating it into the French language now- they use cool so why not reem :haha:

Poofucks I must go and put that darned catflap in. Holly at least with think it's some kind of amazing game, mummy crouching and drilling into the door!


----------



## Essie

I just had a dream that Lyra was missing so I sent our dog to look for her. He climbed into the oven where he turned into a cat and as I took the cat out of the oven it turned into Lyra :wacko:


----------



## Essie

The baby on Facebook has outdone Lyra again with how long she slept. But as DH said, I get middle of the night cuddles and she doesn't. I loved those cuddles in the night when she was a newborn :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

im going to sort out my kitchen and make a start on de halloween gingerbread house :)


----------



## emandi

Morning all :flower:, it's Thursday-my last work day this week :happydance:!
Hope you all have a great day.

Was wondering any of you turtle mummies have any experience with a birthing ball?


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> Morning all :flower:, it's Thursday-my last work day this week :happydance:!
> Hope you all have a great day.
> 
> Was wondering any of you turtle mummies have any experience with a birthing ball?

I didn't use my ball during labour because I had to stay in the bed attached to a monitor, but I did have one at home and it was pretty much the only thing I sat on for the last 4 weeks of my pregnancy. My physio recommended t to help with my SPD and then midwife said to bounce on it to help baby engage. I loved mine, would definitely recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Luna, hope you are feeling better my sweet :hugs:.
Will be nice to have you back on thread .... when you ready.
Thinking of you and Rhyko :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :flower:, it's Thursday-my last work day this week :happydance:!
> Hope you all have a great day.
> 
> Was wondering any of you turtle mummies have any experience with a birthing ball?
> 
> I didn't use my ball during labour because I had to stay in the bed attached to a monitor, but I did have one at home and it was pretty much the only thing I sat on for the last 4 weeks of my pregnancy. My physio recommended t to help with my SPD and then midwife said to bounce on it to help baby engage. I loved mine, would definitely recommend it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Pretty much the same here Emandi. I intended to use it through labour as it really was the most comfortable place to sit in the last couple of months of pregnancy but like Essie, it didn't work out that way :shrug: I would also recommend :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :flower:, it's Thursday-my last work day this week :happydance:!
> Hope you all have a great day.
> 
> Was wondering any of you turtle mummies have any experience with a birthing ball?
> 
> I didn't use my ball during labour because I had to stay in the bed attached to a monitor, but I did have one at home and it was pretty much the only thing I sat on for the last 4 weeks of my pregnancy. My physio recommended t to help with my SPD and then midwife said to bounce on it to help baby engage. I loved mine, would definitely recommend it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you Essie, thinking to get one as I really want to have this baby naturally.
Don't know if I mentioned my hospital is not very keen on induction ater c-section neither am I. So I'm planning to use every trick to get myself started, naturally of course, once I'm full term.
Thanks for sharing your experience :flower:


----------



## Essie

Lyra has a cough. She's had it for a few days, it doesn't seem to bother her but she sneezes quite a lot as well. I'm a bit worried she's allergic to the dog. Her dad has asthma so I know that predisposes her to allergies but she hasn't got any other allergy signs so I'm not sure. We've got a doctors appointment for this afternoon so we'll see what they say.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> The baby on Facebook has outdone Lyra again with how long she slept. But as DH said, I get middle of the night cuddles and she doesn't. I loved those cuddles in the night when she was a newborn :cloud9:

Yeah, but can the facebook baby compete with Lyra's weight gain?? I bet not, Lyra will kick some ass in that department :happydance:

Cara was up in the night again...she's getting harder to settle back down too which is weird as I thought it should get easier :shrug: She prefers to chat and babble at 3am than sleep :dohh: and did so for an hour and a half!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo Jaynie that takes me back to the olden days when I was a smoker, cigarette and a strong coffee, lovely breakfast :devil:
> 
> Talking of breakfast, want to know my breakfast bloods? Where I had extra toast?

Yeah......


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm not sure but I'm almost certain that this morning James alarm made one beep and then started ticking again, I think I woke to that one beep as I sat up and checked him, but maybe it was a dream :shrug: it was only one beep
> 
> My monitor has a light that flashes red if it has beeped even momentarily in the night and you missed it _*'to let you know there has been an incident'*_ it says in the guidebook, which always sounds rather sinister I think!Click to expand...

It does doesn't it! I've never ever got to the bottom of why my alarm sounded that first time. I've had Cara at the docs and been in touch with Tommee Tippee directly and have come up with a big inconclusive zilch :shrug: 'Tis strange.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> The baby on Facebook has outdone Lyra again with how long she slept. But as DH said, I get middle of the night cuddles and she doesn't. I loved those cuddles in the night when she was a newborn :cloud9:
> 
> Yeah, but can the facebook baby compete with Lyra's weight gain?? I bet not, Lyra will kick some ass in that department :happydance:
> 
> Cara was up in the night again...she's getting harder to settle back down too which is weird as I thought it should get easier :shrug: She prefers to chat and babble at 3am than sleep :dohh: and did so for an hour and a half!!!Click to expand...

Well apparently she hast lost any weight at all at her 5 day check. Even Lyra lost 20 grams :haha:

I think Lyra was a bit unsettled because we were out late last night so she went to bed a bit later. Cara could've come to my one person turtle party then :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra has a cough. She's had it for a few days, it doesn't seem to bother her but she sneezes quite a lot as well. I'm a bit worried she's allergic to the dog. Her dad has asthma so I know that predisposes her to allergies but she hasn't got any other allergy signs so I'm not sure. We've got a doctors appointment for this afternoon so we'll see what they say.

I suppose if she's only just started coughing it's unlikely to be an allergy. It'll likely just be a touch of the sniffles.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Jaynie that takes me back to the olden days when I was a smoker, cigarette and a strong coffee, lovely breakfast :devil:
> 
> Talking of breakfast, want to know my breakfast bloods? Where I had extra toast?
> 
> Yeah......Click to expand...

88 :yipee: Because I had so much protein with it at the same time I think? or cycling last night:haha: Cool though :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Thanks Kit and Essie, might get one :thumbup:.

Poor Lyra, hope its just a bit of cold :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning all-my thought of the day- we are all so much more honest on here than most people are with ''real world'' friends-for example, I couldn't imagine being able to offload my sadness about stopping bf'ing, or that my nipples felt like they had been shredded or that whilst pregnant we all discuss discharge etc!!!!
> It's very refreshing, I just thought I would share that-bet you all feel truly enlightened and ready to go about your days with added vim eh? Haha...I'm tired today-Esme was good but my night terrors returned which always leaves me drained-unfortunately for the friend I am meeting today, when tired my bipolar peaks-I find everything I say,do or see hilarious until about 8pm,when I crash and could cry till bedtime!lol!
> Have a great day all-I am off to Oxford to buy Harri bday presents :)

It's been said before Lissy but on here, there aren't the usual barriers put up that face to face meetings naturally bring. That said, when I met up with Bethany, we pretty much chatted as frankly as we would on here but I'm fairly sure if we didn't have this forum as a start to our friendship, the normal rules would have applied. 'Tis a lovely and wonderful thing we turtles have :hugs:

I hope your day is calm and even m'love :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just put the sodding catflap in, it's taken ages and is a tiny bit wonky but who cares. I can see why DH gave up on it, it was a right chore.

I used to dance on my ball in the evenings and do my breathing exercises and all- served me no purpose other than amusement though, come labour day I was so not into balls!

It's in the garage, might get it out, Holly will go WILD when she sees it!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Emandi, I didn't say hello!! :hi: Hello! I was all full of catflap tension :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have done one thing today :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Thank you all for your help and advice and love :hugs:
> 
> I am just trying to live moment to moment and it really does help. When I am washing bottles and pump parts I tell myself that in this moment all that is required of me is washing those dishes. And when I am pumping that is all I am required to be doing.
> 
> I do really dislike when it is night time and DH and I are trying to sleep. Rhyko is noisy with his reflux and doesn't sleep much, but DH can sleep through the noise - I can't. So in those hours I feel really scared and alone and I just wish DH was awake with me.
> 
> I am nervous about this weekend, though... DHs parents are flying in from Wisconsin and will be staying with us for a week. I am having a hard time keeping myself together and the house in some semblance of order... I am dreading having two other people here all the time and remaining calm.

:hugs:

Luna..do not even think about your visitors, they can fend for themselves and will understand your need to not have to put on faces for them. I was really worried about my mum coming to stay when Cara was 5 weeks old (although I don't have anything like the challenges you do) mainly because she's disabled and needs help and I couldn't fathom how on earth I was going to be all things to everyone. Turns out I didn't need to be, she was self sufficient enough and managed perfectly well. Your guests will do the same and when you need to, take yourself away for some quiet with or without Rhyko. Be kind to yourself Luna and remember, everyone will be willing you on and wishing you only good things. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Jaynie that takes me back to the olden days when I was a smoker, cigarette and a strong coffee, lovely breakfast :devil:
> 
> Talking of breakfast, want to know my breakfast bloods? Where I had extra toast?
> 
> Yeah......Click to expand...
> 
> 88 :yipee: Because I had so much protein with it at the same time I think? or cycling last night:haha: Cool though :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Lookin' good!


----------



## kit_cat

How long till mat leave now Emandi? :happydance:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra has a cough. She's had it for a few days, it doesn't seem to bother her but she sneezes quite a lot as well. I'm a bit worried she's allergic to the dog. Her dad has asthma so I know that predisposes her to allergies but she hasn't got any other allergy signs so I'm not sure. We've got a doctors appointment for this afternoon so we'll see what they say.
> 
> I suppose if she's only just started coughing it's unlikely to be an allergy. It'll likely just be a touch of the sniffles.Click to expand...

I'm hoping so. My brother developed asthma from my parents cats when he was about 4/5 months old and they had to go and live with my auntie. I don't know a lot about allergies/asthma in children only in adults. Tempting to google but I'm trying not to and wait to see what the doctor says.


----------



## Essie

After saying I would not google, I cheated and looked in my nursing books. They said that symptoms of allergy in infants don't appear right away, the allergen builds up and then when it's high enough they start getting symptoms. And if one parent has allergies there is a 50% chance the baby will have some form of allergy too. I bet it's just sniffles though, I always overworry things :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Happy banana day Trin

https://bigparadela.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/on_bananacostume_baby.jpg.jpeg


----------



## babyhopes2010

50% thats really high!

im allergic to cats,fish and plasters :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> The baby on Facebook has outdone Lyra again with how long she slept. But as DH said, I get middle of the night cuddles and she doesn't. I loved those cuddles in the night when she was a newborn :cloud9:
> 
> Yeah, but can the facebook baby compete with Lyra's weight gain?? I bet not, Lyra will kick some ass in that department :happydance:
> 
> Cara was up in the night again...she's getting harder to settle back down too which is weird as I thought it should get easier :shrug: She prefers to chat and babble at 3am than sleep :dohh: and did so for an hour and a half!!!Click to expand...

The Facebook baby will be walking and talking any day now :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help and advice and love :hugs:
> 
> I am just trying to live moment to moment and it really does help. When I am washing bottles and pump parts I tell myself that in this moment all that is required of me is washing those dishes. And when I am pumping that is all I am required to be doing.
> 
> I do really dislike when it is night time and DH and I are trying to sleep. Rhyko is noisy with his reflux and doesn't sleep much, but DH can sleep through the noise - I can't. So in those hours I feel really scared and alone and I just wish DH was awake with me.
> 
> I am nervous about this weekend, though... DHs parents are flying in from Wisconsin and will be staying with us for a week. I am having a hard time keeping myself together and the house in some semblance of order... I am dreading having two other people here all the time and remaining calm.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Luna..do not even think about your visitors, they can fend for themselves and will understand your need to not have to put on faces for them. I was really worried about my mum coming to stay when Cara was 5 weeks old (although I don't have anything like the challenges you do) mainly because she's disabled and needs help and I couldn't fathom how on earth I was going to be all things to everyone. Turns out I didn't need to be, she was self sufficient enough and managed perfectly well. Your guests will do the same and when you need to, take yourself away for some quiet with or without Rhyko. Be kind to yourself Luna and remember, everyone will be willing you on and wishing you only good things. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:sorry ur finding things hard :( its understandable.


i know the feeling of feeling like u have to entertain people and put on your fake happy face.im feeling bit like that to and i have no baby yet.
my moms coming over for few days today and im dreading it.everyone expects the happy face!:growlmad:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon ladies, I have a kinda pre interview thing today in Leeds, if I decide to go, as its a telecommunications company working in partnership with carphone warehouse and people like that trying to sell things, and i'm not into cold calling to be honest it's rude :growlmad: so will be inquiring as to the actual job description and will likely be walking away if it is cold calling! On tenterhooks again this month :blush: will have to wait and see though!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm not sure but I'm almost certain that this morning James alarm made one beep and then started ticking again, I think I woke to that one beep as I sat up and checked him, but maybe it was a dream :shrug: it was only one beep
> 
> My monitor has a light that flashes red if it has beeped even momentarily in the night and you missed it _*'to let you know there has been an incident'*_ it says in the guidebook, which always sounds rather sinister I think!Click to expand...
> 
> It does doesn't it! I've never ever got to the bottom of why my alarm sounded that first time. I've had Cara at the docs and been in touch with Tommee Tippee directly and have come up with a big inconclusive zilch :shrug: 'Tis strange.Click to expand...

i think i have a different one the tomy one it ticks with every movement (you can turn that bit down) and then after i think 20 secnds if there is no movement it will go off, but it only beeped once and then started ticking again, and James was asleep until i checked he was ok!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> After saying I would not google, I cheated and looked in my nursing books. They said that symptoms of allergy in infants don't appear right away, the allergen builds up and then when it's high enough they start getting symptoms. And if one parent has allergies there is a 50% chance the baby will have some form of allergy too. I bet it's just sniffles though, I always overworry things :dohh:

My mum has severe coeliac disease since birth so that's something I have to keep an eye on with Holly- I think I had something like a 25% chance of getting it, and Holly it goes down to 10% or something, can't remember but relatively low. But my doc told me not to wean her too late to minimise the risk of developing a gluten allergy which could be a catalyst for any possible coeliac gene she has:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

i havent even started the house yet! god get my arse into gear this isnt like me!
stupid bingo lol (i did win 50 though)


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's an advert at the top of my momtastics for 'choosing your winter running tights'- that's one for me! It was parmesan cheese straws earlier


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm not sure but I'm almost certain that this morning James alarm made one beep and then started ticking again, I think I woke to that one beep as I sat up and checked him, but maybe it was a dream :shrug: it was only one beep
> 
> My monitor has a light that flashes red if it has beeped even momentarily in the night and you missed it _*'to let you know there has been an incident'*_ it says in the guidebook, which always sounds rather sinister I think!Click to expand...
> 
> It does doesn't it! I've never ever got to the bottom of why my alarm sounded that first time. I've had Cara at the docs and been in touch with Tommee Tippee directly and have come up with a big inconclusive zilch :shrug: 'Tis strange.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i have a different one the tomy one it ticks with every movement (you can turn that bit down) and then after i think 20 secnds if there is no movement it will go off, but it only beeped once and then started ticking again, and James was asleep until i checked he was ok!Click to expand...

Mine has a ticker but I've never had the ticker audible, I just look at the green flashing light since I couldn't possibly sleep with a ticker!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Afternoon ladies, I have a kinda pre interview thing today in Leeds, if I decide to go, as its a telecommunications company working in partnership with carphone warehouse and people like that trying to sell things, and i'm not into cold calling to be honest it's rude :growlmad: so will be inquiring as to the actual job description and will likely be walking away if it is cold calling! On tenterhooks again this month :blush: will have to wait and see though!

Hi Ginge :hi: Good luck, hope it's not a cold calling one! What CD are you on then?:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really feel like going ice skating. Only ever been twice but I enjoyed it. Oh well it will have to wait


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: i'm on CD23 today :) so patiently awaiting next week :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: i'm on CD23 today :) so patiently awaiting next week :scared:

Are you officially TTC ing with Mr Tall? Or is this an oops cycle?:flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> :haha: i'm on CD23 today :) so patiently awaiting next week :scared:
> 
> Are you officially TTC ing with Mr Tall? Or is this an oops cycle?:flower:Click to expand...

its another oops cycle :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think mental health is the same, because means Adam have suffered with depression- our children have a 50% chance of developing mental health problems :sad2: but we're not regular-on meds forever type people so hope our attitude gets through!


----------



## Essie

Goo luck ginge, hope it's not a cold calling job.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope so too!! Although I just called my local [email protected] and they will be recruiting shortly so am going to go that direction instead. Animal care and retail is more my kind of thing.


----------



## Essie

.


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> I hope so too!! Although I just called my local [email protected] and they will be recruiting shortly so am going to go that direction instead. Animal care and retail is more my kind of thing.

:ninja:


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies ...... Do any of you use a baby bjorn for lo????

Thinking of getting one xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Whoops I :ninja: the 57k post....sorry :lol: never even noticed


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> How long till mat leave now Emandi? :happydance:

Only 8 more days (excluding today) really. Did take Fridays off a was still left with 3 weeks of holiday :flower:. So my last day will be 10.11., but my ML starts officially on the 5th of December.
I'm excited, but also worried-stuck at home all the time and my pregnancy will be draaaaaaaging ... but my DH will be very busy, so I cant stay any longer.


----------



## emandi

:dohh: lost it all :dohh::dohh::dohh:

:hi: Bethany, great your parents are coming over :happydance:!
And well done for productive day, so far I haven't done a thing :blush:.
But once I finish this post I'm going to tidy up under sink cupboard :bodyb:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo :hi:

Just popping for a quick hello before my next patient and I shall attempt to catch up

Ooh! I think I'm a banana today? One of the weirder fruits :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

MY BEBE IS A BANANA TODAY!
https://www.go4costumes.com/stockimages/19204.jpghttps://bigparadela.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/on_bananacostume_baby.jpg.jpeghttps://www.freakingnews.com/pictures/62000/Banana-Baby-62118.jpg


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> The baby on Facebook has outdone Lyra again with how long she slept. But as DH said, I get middle of the night cuddles and she doesn't. I loved those cuddles in the night when she was a newborn :cloud9:
> 
> Yeah, but can the facebook baby compete with Lyra's weight gain?? I bet not, Lyra will kick some ass in that department :happydance:
> 
> Cara was up in the night again...she's getting harder to settle back down too which is weird as I thought it should get easier :shrug: She prefers to chat and babble at 3am than sleep :dohh: and did so for an hour and a half!!!Click to expand...

Awww what did she have to say at 3am?? 

I saw this cute thing on twins or maybe one of you told me. This one baby wouldn't go back to sleep kept crying and crying. Finally his twin woke up and they babbled to each other and then the crying baby went back to sleep LOL.


----------



## addie25

Trins a BANANA!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Ladies ...... Do any of you use a baby bjorn for lo????
> 
> Thinking of getting one xxx

MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Holly lived in it!! I did the gardening, went to the loo, did the housework, painted at my easel, cleaned out the animals etc etc with it- plus of course it was the only easy way to get around Paris because the Metro is full of steps and no escalators! And for my first 2 or 3 trips to the UK I just plopped Holly in the BBjorn and had my hands free for my suitcase, and when I fell asleep on the train she'd just be in the Bjorn and I wouldn't have to worry about her falling on the train floor. I NUV MY BABY BJORN! It's bright pink too, so my little boy is gonna nuv it too! And luckily Holly wasn't too big and heavy and backachey but you can get ones with a back support strap, the 'sports' version anyway:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

B, I meant to say how cool it is that your dad is coming to see you soon :thumbup: How very kind and considerate of your pregnant self :flower: I like your dad :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Those statisics are quite frightening, and mean that Holly has a 50% chance of being a loony knitting cycling freak bucket case :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> B, I meant to say how cool it is that your dad is coming to see you soon :thumbup: How very kind and considerate of your pregnant self :flower: I like your dad :)

My dad is just soooooooooo lovely. Everyone loves my dad:kiss: He's completely eccentric, as April can vouch for when he rambled on about the amazing complexity of the social life of ants when she met him with me in England, and makes the weirdest things. He had a phase recently of making steam punk stuff, and made a steam punk laser guided pea shooter. :fool: He's very kind and easy going, a real gem :hugs: My mum's amazing too but in a much feistier and hard edged way than my dad, who's a softy.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> B, I meant to say how cool it is that your dad is coming to see you soon :thumbup: How very kind and considerate of your pregnant self :flower: I like your dad :)
> 
> My dad is just soooooooooo lovely. Everyone loves my dad:kiss: He's completely eccentric, as April can vouch for when he rambled on about the amazing complexity of the social life of ants when she met him with me in England, and makes the weirdest things. He had a phase recently of making steam punk stuff, and made a steam punk laser guided pea shooter. :fool: He's very kind and easy going, a real gem :hugs: My mum's amazing too but in a much feistier and hard edged way than my dad, who's a softy.Click to expand...

Ahhhh eccentricity I fully understand as my mum most definitely fits that description!! She's never been "run of the mill" and unfortunately as a youngster I found it embarassing but now as I'm older I can embrace it and like the eccentric stuff :thumbup:

Ok, you're going to have to tell me what steam punk stuff is? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I did my 30mins on the bike again today and it really does seem to help with bloods (or the GD isn't here yet and that sugary birthday Sunday was just to be expected by anyone who ate the amount of carbs and sugar I did in one sitting) because I have 90 after a chicken cordon bleu and a tin of cassoulet and no veggies.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I only know on account of my dad! Basically it's very carefully hand crafted wooden/brass creations that have a modern function but look like they're from a Victorian Steam age. My dad converted his computer keyboard for example to what looked like a Dickensian relic, but was fully functioning modern technology inside. I'll try and get him to email me some pics :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I only know on account of my dad! Basically it's very carefully hand crafted wooden/brass creations that have a modern function but look like they're from a Victorian Steam age. My dad converted his computer keyboard for example to what looked like a Dickensian relic, but was fully functioning modern technology inside. I'll try and get him to email me some pics :thumbup:

Ooo, sounds very skillful indeed. Pics would be good :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

B I am so happy GD is under control :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For example a steampunk computer and a steampunk mouse.....

https://www.deambulum.net/public/images/artis/.steampunk_m.jpg

https://blogs.laweekly.com/style_council/2010/02/05/steampunk-mouse-1.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:

You're only allowed into my country if you visit me


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...

Seems fair :thumbup: I'd love to although I've no idea whereabouts we will go. Maybe you've got some suggestions? I know the weather won't be great either but we can freeze in the UK or in France :haha: Obviously we'd be looking for child friendly places, Cara will be about 8 months then.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's like the Sleeping Beauty castle here- Holly, Kitten and Pooface are all fast asleep


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> For example a steampunk computer and a steampunk mouse.....
> 
> https://www.deambulum.net/public/images/artis/.steampunk_m.jpg
> 
> https://blogs.laweekly.com/style_council/2010/02/05/steampunk-mouse-1.jpg

So these are paint effects?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...
> 
> Seems fair :thumbup: I'd love to although I've no idea whereabouts we will go. Maybe you've got some suggestions? I know the weather won't be great either but we can freeze in the UK or in France :haha: Obviously we'd be looking for child friendly places, Cara will be about 8 months then.Click to expand...

Brittany is lovely and much nearer than the South of France, you'll have to give me your preferences for travel (plane, train, car) dohh:just in case you didn't understand the word travel:haha:) and accomodation- hotel, tent, gompa gomp house etc, again, in case you didn't understand the word accomodation:haha: If you could combine Paris in your journey that would be the best :yipee: Maybe you should come for a practise French trip on the Eurostar with Cara in the babycarrier- you can borrow my monitor and travelcot and pram and everything when you're here and sleep in the guest room with her :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For example a steampunk computer and a steampunk mouse.....
> 
> https://www.deambulum.net/public/images/artis/.steampunk_m.jpg
> 
> https://blogs.laweekly.com/style_council/2010/02/05/steampunk-mouse-1.jpg
> 
> So these are paint effects?Click to expand...

No, they're constructed like that, with polished brass and varnished wood


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It's like the Sleeping Beauty castle here- Holly, Kitten and Pooface are all fast asleep

Funny you should say that...I typed those last few posts with one hand as Cara was sleeping in the other. She's now woken up and is seriously crabby:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...
> 
> Seems fair :thumbup: I'd love to although I've no idea whereabouts we will go. Maybe you've got some suggestions? I know the weather won't be great either but we can freeze in the UK or in France :haha: Obviously we'd be looking for child friendly places, Cara will be about 8 months then.Click to expand...
> 
> Brittany is lovely and much nearer than the South of France, you'll have to give me your preferences for travel (plane, train, car) dohh:just in case you didn't understand the word travel:haha:) and accomodation- hotel, tent, gompa gomp house etc, again, in case you didn't understand the word accomodation:haha: If you could combine Paris in your journey that would be the best :yipee: Maybe you should come for a practise French trip on the Eurostar with Cara in the babycarrier- you can borrow my monitor and travelcot and pram and everything when you're here and sleep in the guest room with her :happydance:Click to expand...

What a lovely offer..you never know, I just may take you up on that :hugs: I'm thinking it would be good to drive that way we can have everything we need for Cara, and her being still quite ickle....probably hotel at that time of year (although gompa gomp sounds infinitely more interesting!) Oooh, I'm getting quite excited as I haven't given it any serious thought till now :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For example a steampunk computer and a steampunk mouse.....
> 
> https://www.deambulum.net/public/images/artis/.steampunk_m.jpg
> 
> https://blogs.laweekly.com/style_council/2010/02/05/steampunk-mouse-1.jpg
> 
> So these are paint effects?Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're constructed like that, with polished brass and varnished woodClick to expand...

Very clever. Your dad is a genius! :)


----------



## Sarachka

Holly the adverts at the top are unique to you. They access your browsing history and display similar adverts. Big brother is watching you ...

Ginge ... Two oops cycles in a row ... I smell a rat! ;-)


----------



## Sarachka

I need to update my signature with the new scan pic

I also need to buy some new toiletries like toothpaste and shower gel as we are almost out. 

It's miserable and rainy here.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly the adverts at the top are unique to you. They access your browsing history and display similar adverts. Big brother is watching you ...
> 
> Ginge ... Two oops cycles in a row ... I smell a rat! ;-)

Really? That will teach me to browse parmesan cheese straw forums:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho my advert is _*'DIY- sequin shoe clips' *_now! WTF are they?:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's like the Sleeping Beauty castle here- Holly, Kitten and Pooface are all fast asleep
> 
> Funny you should say that...I typed those last few posts with one hand as Cara was sleeping in the other. She's now woken up and is seriously crabby:growlmad:Click to expand...

Holly woke up crabby too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

In 93 posts time you have to call me HRH HollyMonkey because I will have Elite Status like HRH Babyhopes :smug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Ho ho ho my advert is _*'DIY- sequin shoe clips' *_now! WTF are they?:rofl:

That could be bc of your sequinned pot pics or just general clothing adverts. I get lots for Russian doll stuff or for pages Ive already visited doh


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> In 93 posts time you have to call me HRH HollyMonkey because I will have Elite Status like HRH Babyhopes :smug:

B&B royalty eh? One day.......*gazes off distantly*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ho ho ho my advert is _*'DIY- sequin shoe clips' *_now! WTF are they?:rofl:
> 
> That could be bc of your sequinned pot pics or just general clothing adverts. I get lots for Russian doll stuff or for pages Ive already visited dohClick to expand...

Mine's the Cooperative bank :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Mine is M&S maybe bc Jaynie had the M&S pizza yesterday!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm not sure but I'm almost certain that this morning James alarm made one beep and then started ticking again, I think I woke to that one beep as I sat up and checked him, but maybe it was a dream :shrug: it was only one beep
> 
> My monitor has a light that flashes red if it has beeped even momentarily in the night and you missed it _*'to let you know there has been an incident'*_ it says in the guidebook, which always sounds rather sinister I think!Click to expand...
> 
> It does doesn't it! I've never ever got to the bottom of why my alarm sounded that first time. I've had Cara at the docs and been in touch with Tommee Tippee directly and have come up with a big inconclusive zilch :shrug: 'Tis strange.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i have a different one the tomy one it ticks with every movement (you can turn that bit down) and then after i think 20 secnds if there is no movement it will go off, but it only beeped once and then started ticking again, and James was asleep until i checked he was ok!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has a ticker but I've never had the ticker audible, I just look at the green flashing light since I couldn't possibly sleep with a ticker!!Click to expand...

the ticker actually sends me to sleep lol


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I think mental health is the same, because means Adam have suffered with depression- our children have a 50% chance of developing mental health problems :sad2: but we're not regular-on meds forever type people so hope our attitude gets through!

i think this is true as Angel is already showing major signs of P.M.D.D :cry:

today she has her first spot! (its so tiny, but she told me she had one :()


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> B, I meant to say how cool it is that your dad is coming to see you soon :thumbup: How very kind and considerate of your pregnant self :flower: I like your dad :)
> 
> My dad is just soooooooooo lovely. Everyone loves my dad:kiss: He's completely eccentric, as April can vouch for when he rambled on about the amazing complexity of the social life of ants when she met him with me in England, and makes the weirdest things. He had a phase recently of making steam punk stuff, and made a steam punk laser guided pea shooter. :fool: He's very kind and easy going, a real gem :hugs: My mum's amazing too but in a much feistier and hard edged way than my dad, who's a softy.Click to expand...

he is a very lovely man real easy to talk to i loved how he loved the ants :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:

us too! :) but probably not in march were not sure when lol


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...

Is this a rule for all turtles visiting France?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Holly the adverts at the top are unique to you. They access your browsing history and display similar adverts. Big brother is watching you ...
> 
> Ginge ... Two oops cycles in a row ... I smell a rat! ;-)

well mine what me to send money and go and see shrek the musical :/ lol


----------



## Essie

Lyra is fine, all checked over by the doctor but he couldn't see a reason she is coughing. He said just keep an eye on her and come back if we have any other concerns. He did say it could be the dog but unless she gets worse we don't need to worry about it.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's like the Sleeping Beauty castle here- Holly, Kitten and Pooface are all fast asleep
> 
> Funny you should say that...I typed those last few posts with one hand as Cara was sleeping in the other. She's now woken up and is seriously crabby:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly woke up crabby too!Click to expand...

so has James but daddys here and is cuddling him as im 'baking' not on bnb at all!


----------



## mummyApril

glad Lyra is fine Essie :)


----------



## mummyApril

as if it was 60 days ago you found out your were preggo Sarah! :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

be back in a mo gotta bake (as all iv done is sort the ingredients and done a transfer haha
Jay doesnt think il be able to make the house im going to try and prove him wrong! [-(


----------



## mummyApril

oh crunch my sister tweeted Joey Essex that photo of James in the bib haha


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> We've just had an evening drinking wine With the vicar. Well he had a glass, I drank water and DH and my parents had wine too. We've arranged a date for Lyras christening, 11th March. All turtles are of course invited :thumbup:

OOhhhhh im buying my hat in the January sales :happydance:


Hellooo all my lovely turtlesw again i tried and failed to catch up all the way but i have a little but i have a valid reason, my neighbour who moved away has been to visit was really nice :cloud9: and the kids all caught up too and was a bit emotional:cry:when they left

Nathanial weighs 15lb 2oz:blush:

Bought all my supplies for mum for reece for packed lunches for school and lots of nappies,milk, wipes etc and all the dog stuff for lee's sister:thumbup:


so tomorrow i need to startr the :iron::laundry::hangwashing:to get all the holiday clothes ready whoopp whoop !!!!!!!!!!!


Have a missed any pics or news please help me to keep up ladies as i do want to soooooooooo much:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

April whats the pic?? what pg show me or bbm it me plz


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...
> 
> Is this a rule for all turtles visiting France?Click to expand...

Absolutely!! Customs won't let you through otherwise!:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to the swimming pool for a gentle swimbulate :thumbup: Laters xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> We've just had an evening drinking wine With the vicar. Well he had a glass, I drank water and DH and my parents had wine too. We've arranged a date for Lyras christening, 11th March. All turtles are of course invited :thumbup:
> 
> OOhhhhh im buying my hat in the January sales :happydance:
> 
> 
> Hellooo all my lovely turtlesw again i tried and failed to catch up all the way but i have a little but i have a valid reason, my neighbour who moved away has been to visit was really nice :cloud9: and the kids all caught up too and was a bit emotional:cry:when they left
> 
> Nathanial weighs 15lb 2oz:blush:
> 
> Bought all my supplies for mum for reece for packed lunches for school and lots of nappies,milk, wipes etc and all the dog stuff for lee's sister:thumbup:
> 
> 
> so tomorrow i need to startr the :iron::laundry::hangwashing:to get all the holiday clothes ready whoopp whoop !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Have a missed any pics or news please help me to keep up ladies as i do want to soooooooooo much:kiss:Click to expand...

Wow Hayley...Nathanial is coming along great!! Cara only weighs 14lb 8oz! (6.7 kilos for B)


----------



## new mummy2010

enjoy your swim B...........spin for me tonight!!!!!!!!

uk'ers half price toys at sainsburys till 3rd nov some good things too like the lego and great baby interactive stuff just a thought, saw a lady she must of bought the whole toy aisle lol bet she is sorted now though


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Off to the swimming pool for a gentle swimbulate :thumbup: Laters xxxxx :kiss:

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

i will prob get told he is over weight soon oops


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> i will prob get told he is over weight soon oops

He's doing great! Lyra was 15lb9 when i got her weighed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> enjoy your swim B...........spin for me tonight!!!!!!!!
> 
> uk'ers half price toys at sainsburys till 3rd nov some good things too like the lego and great baby interactive stuff just a thought, saw a lady she must of bought the whole toy aisle lol bet she is sorted now though

Thanks for the tip Hayley. I want to get some more toys cos Lyra is more interested now, so will go and have a look :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> April whats the pic?? what pg show me or bbm it me plz

bbmed it to you lovey x


----------



## mummyApril

i definitely think i was too over enthusiastic about being able to make this house! i need better equipment! i wouldnt mind but the bloody mix kept sticking to the side and rolling pin no matter how much flour i used almost cut the pieces out now though but then when im puttin it all together it will break! haha not sure it will be finished tonight....


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> enjoy your swim B...........spin for me tonight!!!!!!!!
> 
> uk'ers half price toys at sainsburys till 3rd nov some good things too like the lego and great baby interactive stuff just a thought, saw a lady she must of bought the whole toy aisle lol bet she is sorted now though
> 
> Thanks for the tip Hayley. I want to get some more toys cos Lyra is more interested now, so will go and have a look :thumbup:Click to expand...

Have you noticed a big difference in the last couple of weeks in how Lyra responds to things now? Cara is really interested and grabby now :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

im really good at burning things


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> enjoy your swim B...........spin for me tonight!!!!!!!!
> 
> uk'ers half price toys at sainsburys till 3rd nov some good things too like the lego and great baby interactive stuff just a thought, saw a lady she must of bought the whole toy aisle lol bet she is sorted now though
> 
> Thanks for the tip Hayley. I want to get some more toys cos Lyra is more interested now, so will go and have a look :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you noticed a big difference in the last couple of weeks in how Lyra responds to things now? Cara is really interested and grabby now :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, in the last few weeks she's become very grabby. Anything she can reach she grabs and puts in her mouth!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> im really good at burning things

Oh no April, not the gingerbread house?


----------



## mummyApril

yeah 3 sections of the roof i turned the oven alarm off and forgot to take it out :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no April..after all that it's burned :( Can you claim on the house insurance? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! All caught up but I forgot what I wanted to say :dohh: Except that I seem to have the same adverts as you B...except the running one:haha:

I am IN LOVE with this song. I so want the cd for my birthday...and all my Tori and Placebo cd's that were stolen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbN0nX61rIs


----------



## TrinityMom

My banana bebe is hungry...off to eat asparagus, pea and mint soup


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..I love that FATM song too..I don't know if you watch Grey's Anatomy but they are using it the way they used Snow Patrol's Chasing Cars.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh and Trin..happy banana day lovely :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

James was screamy screamy as he was overtired so have been singing at top of my lungs again haha


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin..I love that FATM song too..I don't know if you watch Grey's Anatomy but they are using it the way they used Snow Patrol's Chasing Cars.

I looove Greys. We haven't started the new season yet :nope: I think I want that song on my labour cd

I also love INgrid Michaelson - they use a lot of her music in Greys. Especially love Breathing - gets me through tough times. I sang it over and over while I was amputation Midori's tail!


----------



## mummyApril

back to gingerbread house making! decorating! :)
this will take me until tomoro!


----------



## TrinityMom

https://bluntcard.com/images/1313804057fanclub.gif


----------



## Sarachka

well hellloooooo mood swings!!


----------



## Mollykins

Hi all :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Moll..how is everything and how are you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Swimming is so clever because it's actually flying, whizzing along high across the ground with no machine to help you. So gorge swim, had dinner and painted my nails cherry red to surprise LO tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And another thing about swimming that's so good, and why it's so therapeutic I believe, is that so much of it is about breathing. If one were to simply sit and breath deeply and steadily for half an hour or so one may feel relaxed, and swimming is a complete lesson in controlled breathing. I nuv swimming :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Moll..how is everything and how are you?

I'm... hanging in there. How are you?


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo la la cherry red nails! Meow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

If we were The Spice Turtles I could be Sporty Spice and Ginge could be Ginger Spice.:haha: I can't remember what the other Spice Girls were. Posh and Baby? And there was another one, Evil Spice or something?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ooo la la cherry red nails! Meow!

It looks very weird to me, I only ever do neutral nails! It looks like some fancy secretary is typing when I see them on the keyboard. They'll be the 1st thing Holly notices tomorrow I bet, and she'll have to give them a lengthy inspection!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> If we were The Spice Turtles I could be Sporty Spice and Ginge could be Ginger Spice.:haha: I can't remember what the other Spice Girls were. Posh and Baby? And there was another one, Evil Spice or something?

Scary Spice!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wanna go bed, might skip my bloods for tonight or I have to wait up until quarter to 11


----------



## TrinityMom

I also want to skip off to bed early...busy day of not achieving much :shrug: Other than singing FATM at the top of my lungs :blush:

My asparagus soup is not sitting well :nope: I really thought ms would be gone by 21 weeks


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Moll..how is everything and how are you?
> 
> I'm... hanging in there. How are you?Click to expand...

I'm absolutely fine thanks m'love.

What's going on with you and our Leo?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> If we were The Spice Turtles I could be Sporty Spice and Ginge could be Ginger Spice.:haha: I can't remember what the other Spice Girls were. Posh and Baby? And there was another one, Evil Spice or something?
> 
> Scary Spice!Click to expand...

Ah yes!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/fantome.gif


----------



## mummyApril

I honestly can't handle Angel much more! She's so damn horrible and nasty and rude to me! She threw her ds pen at jay!


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ooo la la cherry red nails! Meow!
> 
> It looks very weird to me, I only ever do neutral nails! It looks like some fancy secretary is typing when I see them on the keyboard. They'll be the 1st thing Holly notices tomorrow I bet, and she'll have to give them a lengthy inspection!!Click to expand...

Most definitely. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I also want to skip off to bed early...busy day of not achieving much :shrug: Other than singing FATM at the top of my lungs :blush:
> 
> My asparagus soup is not sitting well :nope: I really thought ms would be gone by 21 weeks

It is very tenacious your ms, you're clearly not in the habit of carrying girls!:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Moll..how is everything and how are you?
> 
> I'm... hanging in there. How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm absolutely fine thanks m'love.
> 
> What's going on with you and our Leo?Click to expand...

Well... Leo is doing well. I'm noticing a developmental change (more time awake and alert) which is fun. :) 

As for me, still stressing a bit. Much too much to type out on the lurker atm.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I honestly can't handle Angel much more! She's so damn horrible and nasty and rude to me! She threw her ds pen at jay!

Oh no April :nope: Newbie always did say she didn't want a girl because of what they turn into as teenagers and pre-teens:shrug: Maybe she has a point! Too late for many of us though...we are destined for stroppy madame-ness with all our daughters at some point. Just ignore her, or send her to bed or something?:shrug: Don't know, we just have boys and they go sullen but without fireworks


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> I honestly can't handle Angel much more! She's so damn horrible and nasty and rude to me! She threw her ds pen at jay!

I'm sorry April. :( perhaps confiscating her ds for a couple days?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I also want to skip off to bed early...busy day of not achieving much :shrug: Other than singing FATM at the top of my lungs :blush:
> 
> My asparagus soup is not sitting well :nope: I really thought ms would be gone by 21 weeks
> 
> It is very tenacious your ms, you're clearly not in the habit of carrying girls!:haha:Click to expand...

Clearly not! :haha: I was moaning at her because she was sitting on my bladder and Ch'ien says "Is she more violent than us boys?" :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...
> 
> Is this a rule for all turtles visiting France?Click to expand...

Not me :nope: I went in April :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Moll..how is everything and how are you?
> 
> I'm... hanging in there. How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm absolutely fine thanks m'love.
> 
> What's going on with you and our Leo?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... Leo is doing well. I'm noticing a developmental change (more time awake and alert) which is fun. :)
> 
> As for me, still stressing a bit. Much too much to type out on the lurker atm.Click to expand...

Sorry you're stressed Molls. Share when you can :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Moll..how is everything and how are you?
> 
> I'm... hanging in there. How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm absolutely fine thanks m'love.
> 
> What's going on with you and our Leo?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... Leo is doing well. I'm noticing a developmental change (more time awake and alert) which is fun. :)
> 
> As for me, still stressing a bit. Much too much to type out on the lurker atm.Click to expand...

Well I guess Leo's improvement is a start. I hope everything else falls into place the same way :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed

Night night love doves
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I honestly can't handle Angel much more! She's so damn horrible and nasty and rude to me! She threw her ds pen at jay!

Ahh the dreaded hormones eh? We're all in for it us mum's of girls :wacko: I remember being her age..I'm sure I wasn't always charming either..imagine that eh? :winkwink:

I read something funny the other day..it went something like..

"teenagers should get jobs while they still know everything"...same applies to preteens I think :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...
> 
> Is this a rule for all turtles visiting France?Click to expand...
> 
> Not me :nope: I went in April :thumbup:Click to expand...

It hasn't actually been enforced yet, it's from 2012. I had loads of red tape to sort out with the French Government, but it's all been signed, stamped and approved by Sarkosy and as from 2012 any Turtle entering French territory without meeting me will have a big red cross put on their passport


----------



## HollyMonkey

night trin :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :flower::hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin :sleep: well sorry I missed you!

Molly :hugs: so sorry you are dealing with all this in the aftermath of master Leo's birth.

April :hugs: how old is she? Exactly? When did you get your first period? 

Kit and Essie - I remember Erin being more awake and responsive :cloud9: is awesome!

I had a good day at the conference! Seen the NZ rugby league team and a load if hormonal girls were outside all day chanting JLS :haha: when we left they were still there and they were all devising lies to their parents. I had a good chat with my Mum and we cleared some air - a few nibbling things since g'dad died and I have no one to talk to about it, Adam is useless at emotion and talking! So she said she'd try to be better. It's mainly when I had my MC and a night out to cheer me up turned in to a pity party for my mum and her sister. Anyway. Feel better. Adams still creeping NOT mentioning our fight all the while cause he had hung the new curtains when I got back!

Hayley :hi: I seen some people on about the toy sale. Might go down there for erin's pressie for Christmas or birthday as they are close together...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, I got through to the second interview but its a train ride away in the concrete jungle of leeds! So somehow I think i'm going to give them a polite no and tell them to offer it t someone closer as when I came home and checked my emails I had anothe rjob offer(I haven't but you know what I mean!)

and rat sarachka? nahh the first one was because I had no idea what day i was on this one i kinda did but the contraception thing just didn't happen :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to do my 1.5hr bloods, not the 2hr ones, they have to be under 140. But I want to go to bed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

96 :yipee: Waaaay under. Might have a hot chocolate in bed to celebrate :dance: Sugar free of course! 

Night folks xxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night Trin :sleep: well sorry I missed you!
> 
> Molly :hugs: so sorry you are dealing with all this in the aftermath of master Leo's birth.
> 
> April :hugs: how old is she? Exactly? When did you get your first period?
> 
> Kit and Essie - I remember Erin being more awake and responsive :cloud9: is awesome!
> 
> I had a good day at the conference! Seen the NZ rugby league team and a load if hormonal girls were outside all day chanting JLS :haha: when we left they were still there and they were all devising lies to their parents. I had a good chat with my Mum and we cleared some air - a few nibbling things since g'dad died and I have no one to talk to about it, Adam is useless at emotion and talking! So she said she'd try to be better. It's mainly when I had my MC and a night out to cheer me up turned in to a pity party for my mum and her sister. Anyway. Feel better. Adams still creeping NOT mentioning our fight all the while cause he had hung the new curtains when I got back!
> 
> Hayley :hi: I seen some people on about the toy sale. Might go down there for erin's pressie for Christmas or birthday as they are close together...

Sounds like a productive time spent with your mum :thumbup: Shame Adam can't be more communicative but let me tell you, when compared to women, most men fall short on communication :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well, I got through to the second interview but its a train ride away in the concrete jungle of leeds! So somehow I think i'm going to give them a polite no and tell them to offer it t someone closer as when I came home and checked my emails I had anothe rjob offer(I haven't but you know what I mean!)
> 
> and rat sarachka? nahh the first one was because I had no idea what day i was on this one i kinda did but the contraception thing just didn't happen :blush:

Ah well, maybe just chalk the interview up to experience. 

When will you be testing Ginge?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 96 :yipee: Waaaay under. Might have a hot chocolate in bed to celebrate :dance: Sugar free of course!
> 
> Night folks xxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxx

Yay! :wohoo:

Good night my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:


----------



## poas

Evening all!! I am sooooooooooooooo tired, hopefully tonight I just zonk out and am too tired for night terrors! Shopping went well-Esme was so good :) so was my friends son who is 2weeks to the day older than Esme, so that was nice.
I do NOT advise taking babies to Oxford if you plan on eating though...had forgotten what it can be like when you have a pram to accommodate! Off to sterilise bottles now....sleep well!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...
> 
> Is this a rule for all turtles visiting France?Click to expand...
> 
> Not me :nope: I went in April :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It hasn't actually been enforced yet, it's from 2012. I had loads of red tape to sort out with the French Government, but it's all been signed, stamped and approved by Sarkosy and as from 2012 any Turtle entering French territory without meeting me will have a big red cross put on their passportClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening all!! I am sooooooooooooooo tired, hopefully tonight I just zonk out and am too tired for night terrors! Shopping went well-Esme was so good :) so was my friends son who is 2weeks to the day older than Esme, so that was nice.
> I do NOT advise taking babies to Oxford if you plan on eating though...had forgotten what it can be like when you have a pram to accommodate! Off to sterilise bottles now....sleep well!

Hi Lissy :wave:

Glad you had a good day..hope you have a good night to match :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I hope Cara sleeps a little more tonight, though I am looking forward to the gurgly stage :) I got Cara a few bits today so will try post them tomorrow-nothing amazing, I just wanted to try and thank you a little for the clothes and kindness :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Night b excellent on the bloods! I'm off to bed earlier tonight. I've decided to put the foot down with Adam and get in the spare bed, he never says sorry and just tries to forget about it but that means he never has to man up! So I might be getting in the spare bed but I feel stupid I want him to be sorry when he upsets me. Guess there's no point in forcing the words. But then what? 

Does anyone else in the world think as much as me?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I hope Cara sleeps a little more tonight, though I am looking forward to the gurgly stage :) I got Cara a few bits today so will try post them tomorrow-nothing amazing, I just wanted to try and thank you a little for the clothes and kindness :)

Ah Lissy, that's so kind of you..really not necessary though but much appreciated. Yes, the gurgling/babbling is very cute although maybe no so much at 3am :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night b excellent on the bloods! I'm off to bed earlier tonight. I've decided to put the foot down with Adam and get in the spare bed, he never says sorry and just tries to forget about it but that means he never has to man up! So I might be getting in the spare bed but I feel stupid I want him to be sorry when he upsets me. Guess there's no point in forcing the words. But then what?
> 
> Does anyone else in the world think as much as me?

Poor Jaynie..I can just about feel your frustration coming through the screen. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

It's nighty night from me too....catch you all tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Night b excellent on the bloods! I'm off to bed earlier tonight. I've decided to put the foot down with Adam and get in the spare bed, he never says sorry and just tries to forget about it but that means he never has to man up! So I might be getting in the spare bed but I feel stupid I want him to be sorry when he upsets me. Guess there's no point in forcing the words. But then what?
> 
> Does anyone else in the world think as much as me?

:hugs: Men can be so frustrating at times. Make him sleep in the spare! [-(


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Kit :sleep: well!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit... Your email...

Also, sleep well. :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I honestly can't handle Angel much more! She's so damn horrible and nasty and rude to me! She threw her ds pen at jay!
> 
> Oh no April :nope: Newbie always did say she didn't want a girl because of what they turn into as teenagers and pre-teens:shrug: Maybe she has a point! Too late for many of us though...we are destined for stroppy madame-ness with all our daughters at some point. Just ignore her, or send her to bed or something?:shrug: Don't know, we just have boys and they go sullen but without fireworksClick to expand...

she normally is very good, shes so well behaved for her dad i think mainly because shes scared of him, but i think its down to the upheaval with her dad not having stability as she is like this everytime she comes back! 
its just so hard when she says she hates me, the house is now trashed as she has thrown things everywhere :(


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I honestly can't handle Angel much more! She's so damn horrible and nasty and rude to me! She threw her ds pen at jay!
> 
> I'm sorry April. :( perhaps confiscating her ds for a couple days?Click to expand...

shes on a total computer ban until she starts to behave, she doesnt play them often so shell have to earn it, hope youre feeling better Molls x


----------



## firstbaby25

I also forgot another random part of my day. I went outside to smoke and found a book on a table. It's part of a scheme by the guardian and it's mine. But it has a sticker in it saying that 'This book now belongs to you' and you can go online and swap and review the books and whatnot... Amazing how when you are so low something like that seems so much more profound. A sign of luck or something :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I honestly can't handle Angel much more! She's so damn horrible and nasty and rude to me! She threw her ds pen at jay!
> 
> Ahh the dreaded hormones eh? We're all in for it us mum's of girls :wacko: I remember being her age..I'm sure I wasn't always charming either..imagine that eh? :winkwink:
> 
> I read something funny the other day..it went something like..
> 
> "teenagers should get jobs while they still know everything"...same applies to preteens I think :dohh:Click to expand...

thats a brilliant one! i think its more shocking for me as i would never of spoken to my nan how she does me! or treat the house so disrespectfully, that gets me more i think as, i made this house a home and it hasnt been easy and she just seems to know if she makes holes in the walls from banging doors etc then il get upset!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm not going to be testing :sulk: im going to wait and see :)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Night Trin :sleep: well sorry I missed you!
> 
> Molly :hugs: so sorry you are dealing with all this in the aftermath of master Leo's birth.
> 
> April :hugs: how old is she? Exactly? When did you get your first period?
> 
> Kit and Essie - I remember Erin being more awake and responsive :cloud9: is awesome!
> 
> I had a good day at the conference! Seen the NZ rugby league team and a load if hormonal girls were outside all day chanting JLS :haha: when we left they were still there and they were all devising lies to their parents. I had a good chat with my Mum and we cleared some air - a few nibbling things since g'dad died and I have no one to talk to about it, Adam is useless at emotion and talking! So she said she'd try to be better. It's mainly when I had my MC and a night out to cheer me up turned in to a pity party for my mum and her sister. Anyway. Feel better. Adams still creeping NOT mentioning our fight all the while cause he had hung the new curtains when I got back!
> 
> Hayley :hi: I seen some people on about the toy sale. Might go down there for erin's pressie for Christmas or birthday as they are close together...

shell be 10 in december, i got my period when i was 13, but they say its getting earlier and earlier now adays, i know some of it is hormonal but i definitely think stability is a play on it aswell from her dads side and from my side where James is here now i havent been military with the routine as i used to be but tomro im writing up a new chart, cruel to be kind x


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April, that's poo.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I also forgot another random part of my day. I went outside to smoke and found a book on a table. It's part of a scheme by the guardian and it's mine. But it has a sticker in it saying that 'This book now belongs to you' and you can go online and swap and review the books and whatnot... Amazing how when you are so low something like that seems so much more profound. A sign of luck or something :shrug:

aw dont feel down :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

yup but finally she is in bed gone 10pm! James is very unsettled now though must go now night all


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh sorry I missed you night April :sleep: well hope James settles. That is crap with Angel's dad... Like out of your control, but the consequences are well in your remit! 

Molls thanks but I'm not as feisty/confident as I used to be! I'm about to go up... Watching The Experiment and I am engrossed but so tired!


----------



## mummyApril

night Jaynie, James is still up https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/sleep.gif


----------



## mummyApril

tummy muscles are hurtin today totally overdone it! little bit stingy need rest...


----------



## Mollykins

Hope James goes to sleep soon. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany....OH and I have been talking about taking a trip to France next year, probably in March before I go back to work. I might need to pick your brains re travel etc. It will probably be our first family holiday :cloud9:
> 
> You're only allowed into my country if you visit meClick to expand...
> 
> Is this a rule for all turtles visiting France?Click to expand...
> 
> Not me :nope: I went in April :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It hasn't actually been enforced yet, it's from 2012. I had loads of red tape to sort out with the French Government, but it's all been signed, stamped and approved by Sarkosy and as from 2012 any Turtle entering French territory without meeting me will have a big red cross put on their passportClick to expand...

Speaking of Sarkosy, has the name of his baby girl been revealed yet? i saw on the news where he and his wife welcomed a new baby into the world, but he said he would give his wife the honor of revealing her name, but i never heard follow-up :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Someone PLEASE come hold Leo so I can get some stuff done!


----------



## Crunchie

Uggghhhhh 

Hi molls and newbs ! I am a walking zombie .... I think I have done something to mg shoulder carrying that stoooopod car seat around and I think Lauren has my cold 
She just up chucked in my hair .... Nice !

Molls - I am going to get a baby sling thing .... Could that help with little Leo ?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Someone PLEASE come hold Leo so I can get some stuff done!

I'll be right over! :hugs:
Crunch hope your shoulder is ok sounds painful! Hope little Lauren is ok n just has a sniffle nothing more


----------



## newbie_ttc

ooh Molls! i would love to take little leo off your hands for a spell. :hugs: 
Crunchie, i hope it's nothing serious! take care my dear. tell Lauren if she didn't like your hair style, all she had to do was say so! :shrug: :haha:
April you are definitely the night owl of the thread! Most nights when i am catching up on what i've missed over the day, you are the last turtle across the pond to post! when do you rest my dear? :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee: 

I'm pregnant :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: 

And so is Sarachka and she has a PEACH today! :wohoo: Happy Peach Day Sachka! :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Morning all!

Crunch hope your shoulder feels better. I dont like carrying the carseat, too bloomin heavy!

Happy peach day Sarah x


----------



## HollyMonkey

At the risk of sounding like Essie's Facebook friend, I feel wonderful this morning! Not that I usually feel bad but today I feel delicious, like a field of poppies in the sun. And I just had goat's cheese on my yummy bakery wholemeal toast :munch:

Molly why don't you get a sling/carrier for Leo so you can bustle around with him on you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I used to call my BabyBjorn my 'hands free set'. Just going to put my hands free set on...:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> At the risk of sounding like Essie's Facebook friend, I feel wonderful this morning! Not that I usually feel bad but today I feel delicious, like a field of poppies in the sun. And I just had goat's cheese on my yummy bakery wholemeal toast :munch:
> 
> Molly why don't you get a sling/carrier for Leo so you can bustle around with him on you?

I have a sling... and I despise it. I've been talking with OH about a more... Baby bjorn type carrier. 


I'm glad you are feeling so blissfully full of sunshine and rainbows... or would that be au.shine and wild boars? :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

MOrning all!!!

Peeeeach day!! Although not really as my scan put me 2 days back but I like the Friday change over. 

Won't be going into work this morning as my back is absolutely killing me


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry your back hurts so badly Sarah but at least it is peach day! :yipee:


----------



## poas

Happy peach day :)
Molly I hate the sling too-I don't know if it is where Esme is too long for it or something, but she just isnt supported properly, so I may as well just carry her instead!!
I would come take Leo for a bit-the babies could lay and look at stuff together :)
B glad you're feeling good :) I will post a few books today/when I get to post office!
Crunchie its hideous when they arent well-I hope it blows over quickly.
Happy friday all!


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> ooh Molls! i would love to take little leo off your hands for a spell. :hugs:
> Crunchie, i hope it's nothing serious! take care my dear. tell Lauren if she didn't like your hair style, all she had to do was say so! :shrug: :haha:
> April you are definitely the night owl of the thread! Most nights when i am catching up on what i've missed over the day, you are the last turtle across the pond to post! when do you rest my dear? :hugs:

my nan used to call me the early bird i guess my roles have changed lol, James had a bit of a restless night i was hoping hed give me a lie in no such luck lol, hope youre well xx


----------



## mummyApril

*HAPPY PEACH DAY SARAH!!!*

sorry your back hurts x


----------



## mummyApril

happy friday Lissy :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy that's so kind!:hugs: That will make me get my arse in gear over your present! 

I've never used a sling, essie I think said hers goes floppy! 

Just been looking at boy names on the web, there are some weird names out there! One of them was Mustardseed :saywhat: Imagine calling your son Mustardseed?! :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> At the risk of sounding like Essie's Facebook friend, I feel wonderful this morning! Not that I usually feel bad but today I feel delicious, like a field of poppies in the sun. And I just had goat's cheese on my yummy bakery wholemeal toast :munch:
> 
> Molly why don't you get a sling/carrier for Leo so you can bustle around with him on you?

maybe its because youre now 2nd tri and a yellow baby? :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm taking LO swimming this afternoon since it's the school hols so no babyswimmers class. The boys might want to come too, and I think DH is home early since he has 4 days off so maybe we can all go.

I'm going to stroll to the shop and buy some mince, I really fancy spaghetti bolognaise, with minimal pasta and lashings of parmesan. I have a small person sitting on my head as I write this. I didn't want Holly bouncing on my tummy so she's decided to bounce on my head instead:wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

i now want spaghetti bolognaise too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hang on April has my rainbow ticker moved today? I didn't think I was on a yellow square yet but I seem to be! :yipee: French 2nd tri begins at 15 weeks but maybe I'm in English 2nd tri! :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Lissy that's so kind!:hugs: That will make me get my arse in gear over your present!
> 
> I've never used a sling, essie I think said hers goes floppy!
> 
> Just been looking at boy names on the web, there are some weird names out there! One of them was Mustardseed :saywhat: Imagine calling your son Mustardseed?! :fool:

Yes Lyra ends up under my armpit in the sling. Don't like it at all. 

Mustardseed isn't on your list then? I knew a little girl called Zebedee, I always thought that was unusual.


----------



## new mummy2010

HAPPY FRIDAY turtloids around the world im sooooooooooooo excited for my holiday:plane:just thought i would share that with you all , i have been feeling much calmer and happier the last few days too:thumbup:


HAPPY PEACH DAY SARACHKAAAAA:happydance:





Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> i will prob get told he is over weight soon oops
> 
> He's doing great! Lyra was 15lb9 when i got her weighed 2 weeks ago.Click to expand...

Thats cool i wont worry then looks normal then hey:thumbup:the weight gaini mean !!! Lyra sounds like she is really coming on:winkwink:



kit_cat said:


> Oh no April..after all that it's burned :( Can you claim on the house insurance? :winkwink:


:haha::haha::haha:




Sarachka said:


> well hellloooooo mood swings!!


Oh yes they get worse too lover :muaha:




Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Moll..how is everything and how are you?
> 
> I'm... hanging in there. How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm absolutely fine thanks m'love.
> 
> What's going on with you and our Leo?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... Leo is doing well. I'm noticing a developmental change (more time awake and alert) which is fun. :)
> 
> As for me, still stressing a bit. Much too much to type out on the lurker atm.Click to expand...

:hug:mollz i hope your ok my sweet and glad Leo is getting better for you 



TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I also want to skip off to bed early...busy day of not achieving much :shrug: Other than singing FATM at the top of my lungs :blush:
> 
> My asparagus soup is not sitting well :nope: I really thought ms would be gone by 21 weeks
> 
> It is very tenacious your ms, you're clearly not in the habit of carrying girls!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly not! :haha: I was moaning at her because she was sitting on my bladder and Ch'ien says "Is she more violent than us boys?" :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:



firstbaby25 said:


> Night Trin :sleep: well sorry I missed you!
> 
> Molly :hugs: so sorry you are dealing with all this in the aftermath of master Leo's birth.
> 
> April :hugs: how old is she? Exactly? When did you get your first period?
> 
> Kit and Essie - I remember Erin being more awake and responsive :cloud9: is awesome!
> 
> I had a good day at the conference! Seen the NZ rugby league team and a load if hormonal girls were outside all day chanting JLS :haha: when we left they were still there and they were all devising lies to their parents. I had a good chat with my Mum and we cleared some air - a few nibbling things since g'dad died and I have no one to talk to about it, Adam is useless at emotion and talking! So she said she'd try to be better. It's mainly when I had my MC and a night out to cheer me up turned in to a pity party for my mum and her sister. Anyway. Feel better. Adams still creeping NOT mentioning our fight all the while cause he had hung the new curtains when I got back!
> 
> Hayley :hi: I seen some people on about the toy sale. Might go down there for erin's pressie for Christmas or birthday as they are close together...


:hi:jayniebaby .......yes they had stacks of stuff looked really cool stuff let me know what you get chicken hope you are a bit happier today and adam is behaving:shrug:



HollyMonkey said:


> 96 :yipee: Waaaay under. Might have a hot chocolate in bed to celebrate :dance: Sugar free of course!
> 
> Night folks xxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxx

Great bloods Beffany, did you reply to my ''weather in djerba post''??? im crap at keeping up at the mo:blush:



mummyApril said:


> i now want spaghetti bolognaise too!

me toooo!!!:pizza:


Today im still ironing holiday clothes taking reece to meet his friends at the cinema 12.30 then baby club 1pm ,friend round at 3pm and fajitas for tea and im going to darts with lee and my sis is sitting happy days:smug:

Really hope all are well i just feel so good to smile again and feel happy


----------



## HollyMonkey

You can all come round for spaghetti, it's simmering on the stove and smells DELISH!!

I've no idea for the weather in Djerba, I did ask DH last night but he has no clue, I could send a text to his friend but he might think it's some kind of convoluted flirt with him :haha: Do you leave tomorrow? :yipee:

Newbie, Giulia the name of the French presidential baby :baby:

I just bought some bruyere at the store that they were randomly selling pots of, and they'll be perfect for 2 stone tubs in the garden that are bare :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> well hellloooooo mood swings!!

Hasn't our dear Sarachka always had mood swings?:-k

:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Lissy that's so kind!:hugs: That will make me get my arse in gear over your present!
> 
> I've never used a sling, essie I think said hers goes floppy!
> 
> Just been looking at boy names on the web, there are some weird names out there! One of them was Mustardseed :saywhat: Imagine calling your son Mustardseed?! :fool:
> 
> Yes Lyra ends up under my armpit in the sling. Don't like it at all.
> 
> Mustardseed isn't on your list then? I knew a little girl called Zebedee, I always thought that was unusual.Click to expand...

My ex was a school teacher and one year in his classes he had 2 sisters, one called Delicate and the other called Precious. I doubt they'll grow up to be Olympic judo champions. 

Oliver and Henry and Thomas I like so far. Any English boy name suggestions welcome girls :flower: Although I love French boy names loads more than English ones, we'd like that little part of his heritage carried in his first name, like we chose to do with Holly.


----------



## new mummy2010

B......we fly sunday 7pm !!!

if you are serious and you wouldnt mind texting would you pretty please??


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning another night in the spare bed not talking about our problems. The joys.

Hayles glad you are feeling better:wohoo: wish I was going on holiday! :sulk:

B I love the name Harry & Thomas (but there are loads of Thomas' in the uk) Emmett I love too! Joseph (Joe) is a cool name...

Sezi :hugs: sorry about your back! Least ya get a day off! 

Oh Molly I would love to take Leo for a play and a grab and a story and some milk :cloud9: it's just a long way to go! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can try Hayley but he really won't know anymore than me, he just goes on holiday there because his friend has a hotel there but I don't know his friend _at all _- the internet will have weather for Djerba no probs. Even BBC weather has a complete world service :thumbup:

Jaynie I really like Joseph too but tend to avoid religious names. Samuel I like but have the same problem with. Silly really coming from a Bethany!


----------



## HollyMonkey

According to the internet it's in the mid to high 20's there Hayley, with thunderstorms for monday!


----------



## mummyApril

my sister is coming over with my niece yay :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

It's a hot and muggy day here in sunny Durbs with about 1 million % humudity - the windows were literally steamed up and the verandah was damp from the condensation this morning. Feel like I need to wring my hair out!

Anyway, I got stuck in to spring cleaning my room at work today so surfaces are clear and clean and the junk is turfed out. Feels very good :thumbup:

I had such vivid awful dreams full of tension and anxiety and danger last night. Not nice! And I kept on trying to wake myself up from them but I'd go back to sleep and carry on dreaming


----------



## HollyMonkey

Spot the Difference!!! Just planted my pots!
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 7









018.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I honestly can't handle Angel much more! She's so damn horrible and nasty and rude to me! She threw her ds pen at jay!
> 
> Ahh the dreaded hormones eh? We're all in for it us mum's of girls :wacko: I remember being her age..I'm sure I wasn't always charming either..imagine that eh? :winkwink:
> 
> I read something funny the other day..it went something like..
> 
> "teenagers should get jobs while they still know everything"...same applies to preteens I think :dohh:Click to expand...

I said to Ch'ien the other day that it is amazing that 2 such stupid parents managed to raise such a genius :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's so nice April, I miss casual family visits like that! 

Spaghetti time here :wohoo:

Hellloooo Trin! :hi: Those dreams are probably good for your subconscience :thumbup: Must copy you and have a tidy up of my studio today, it's in a terrible pickle


----------



## firstbaby25

I have text Adam a very long message that ended with 'if you don't say sorry off your own back, I will continue to feel insignificant and sleep in the spare bed' the rest of it was like a million words long. But I'm texting again because it all seemed a bit negative and he is but a man! So I have to reiterate that I love him to bits. 

B did you see my book story? From yesterday? I'm going to post pics when I can! 

I live for casual family visits. I have been expecting one from my aunt and uncle for weeks though :sad2:! 

Got to go out gallivanting soon. But my mum plaited my hair yesterday in a feisty French plait and it will be lovely and curly :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin that's hilarious :rofl: I'm like April I remember being hormonal but I was withdrawn and quiet with it. Nit aggressive and disrespectful. But boys are obvs totally different!


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning. 


feeling blah today.had regular cramps yesterday 1pm-4pm then turnt to a dull ache.
later that night i had back pain(i havent had back pain before)
woke up every hr last night and lost some what i thought was mucous plug.everytime i woke up i was literally aching all over and today im exhausted.

The back ache hasnt gone and baby seems quieter and been getting braxton hicks.ALOT!

i dont know what to think?

im going to go out for lunch with mum now!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Lissy that's so kind!:hugs: That will make me get my arse in gear over your present!
> 
> I've never used a sling, essie I think said hers goes floppy!
> 
> Just been looking at boy names on the web, there are some weird names out there! One of them was Mustardseed :saywhat: Imagine calling your son Mustardseed?! :fool:
> 
> Yes Lyra ends up under my armpit in the sling. Don't like it at all.
> 
> Mustardseed isn't on your list then? I knew a little girl called Zebedee, I always thought that was unusual.Click to expand...
> 
> My ex was a school teacher and one year in his classes he had 2 sisters, one called Delicate and the other called Precious. I doubt they'll grow up to be Olympic judo champions.
> 
> Oliver and Henry and Thomas I like so far. Any English boy name suggestions welcome girls :flower: Although I love French boy names loads more than English ones, we'd like that little part of his heritage carried in his first name, like we chose to do with Holly.Click to expand...

Precious is a common name here. My maid's name is Patience. You get Gift, Welcome, Charity, Happiness,...you name it :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin that's hilarious :rofl: I'm like April I remember being hormonal but I was withdrawn and quiet with it. Nit aggressive and disrespectful. But boys are obvs totally different!

Ch'ien is incredibly sarcastic...annoyingly so, but them so am I and DH too so it's our own fault. He is also very stubborn (no idea where he gets that from :blush:) so if he thinks he's right (which he always does) then he will argue continually


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance:HAPPY PEACH DAY SEZ!!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin that's hilarious :rofl: I'm like April I remember being hormonal but I was withdrawn and quiet with it. Nit aggressive and disrespectful. But boys are obvs totally different!
> 
> Ch'ien is incredibly sarcastic...annoyingly so, but them so am I and DH too so it's our own fault. He is also very stubborn (no idea where he gets that from :blush:) so if he thinks he's right (which he always does) then he will argue continuallyClick to expand...

Tobe fair I'll have to be careful I am incredibly sarcy as a grown up. And then I have that stubbornness and always right thing nailed! I think it's older child syndrome me. 

I'm on hold to the council. Have been for 15 minutes. Really annoyed! I need to take Adam off our council tax bill as next week he started ti live with his rents :sad2:


----------



## Essie

I wish I could capture the facial expressions Lyra makes when we're driving. She gazes out the window in such wondrous awe, the whole world is so amazing to her :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I did see that Jaynie, about your book! That's very cool :thumbup: And I'm the youngest child and am really really stubborn! Sarcasm isn't so much my style, though I do have a great friend in the UK who is sooooooo sarcastic, everything she says to anyone about anything is sarky. I don't think she even realises now, it's just her way and I think it's amusing because I know her well but any random shopkeeper falling prey to her could get quite hurt! She's always been lippy though, at school she got suspended because the headteacher asked her to pick up a sweet wrapper in the playground and she said to the headteacher "Haven't you got hands?" And she hasn't changed!

Off to do my 30mins cycling- I have a deffo interest to today after huge amounts of spaghetti and gnocchi!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I wish I could capture the facial expressions Lyra makes when we're driving. She gazes out the window in such wondrous awe, the whole world is so amazing to her :cloud9:

Hope you didn't write that at the wheel :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I had the worst night last night :wacko: awake a ridiculous amount of time for no apparent reason, just would fall asleep for an hour then wake up again, eventually got up at 9am! Eugh! Glad I can function on no sleep though!! Wish I knew what was up!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could capture the facial expressions Lyra makes when we're driving. She gazes out the window in such wondrous awe, the whole world is so amazing to her :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you didn't write that at the wheel :haha:Click to expand...

I did mentally write it as I was driving, but waited until I arrived at my mums to post :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'll post a pic with the book. I also forgot to tell you and *Luna* I seen a double rainbow the other day. Another thing that in my current state of lowness made me smile! 

I ended up hanging up to the council! Booooo. I need to try again! I hate being on hold! 

Adam phoned and apologised and explained that he's stressed. About money, but we both are I explained that we can share it as it is both of us! So we'll see how we get on.


----------



## Sarachka

Jay glad he appologised. OH is the same, such a pain in the arse when it comes to admitting feelings or anything negative.


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT85cbsrpK8ObvI5Ue3cjlcCe0P9IZsxQ7wuKEHsrbFfEHmWnW-Yw

I just love that video so much :rofl: Might go and watch it, just for a funny fix

How was spin class last night Hayley? 

Just done my 30mins:bike: Lots of my friends did real cycling when pregnant but I'd be scared of all the bumps and vibrations and contorsions and risk of falling, I prefer my stationary bike by far! Plus I can do it when LO's asleep rather than schlepping her along with me on the babyseat and up the hills:wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

OH is skyping with his family. I love hearing all the Russian. I'm still suffering with my back. I might have a bath, that will prob help. 

Holly when are you going to start shopping? And when are you going to have your next scan?!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kmteehoo is here - I forget what is your daughter called? 

Is she ok?

Thanks sezi - had a lovely lie in and my mum has just transferred another £20 :blush: I have to go running round after everyone but myself again today - Adam needs money putting in the bank, my sister needs me to go collect keys and go to her old house for erin's BC as erin's paternal grandparents have refused to bring her home today and I am FURIOUS for her I would kill them if I could get away with it. Nobody messes with my niece and makes my sister cry. I have 2 interviews next week :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sunscreen has just come on :cloud9: I love this tune!


----------



## firstbaby25

I will be blabbing by the end of it :cry:

Sezi is there anything that you could put in a bath for le back?


----------



## Sarachka

Jay I'm not sure if these muscle relaxer bubble baths are ok. In sure they are but bc I've had thrush I've not wanted anything in there. 

So Erin's paternal grandparents have her and refuse to help her home? WTF?? arseholes. How can they do that? I'll join the vigilanty gang with you.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Jay I'm not sure if these muscle relaxer bubble baths are ok. In sure they are but bc I've had thrush I've not wanted anything in there.
> 
> So Erin's paternal grandparents have her and refuse to help her home? WTF?? arseholes. How can they do that? I'll join the vigilanty gang with you.

They take her to nurseryo on a Friday and ash has always suspected they are capable of something like this... They've come this morning and ash suspected Erin was poorly and said to paternal grandfather, I'm worried and I don't want her to go and he said that they would have her if nursery phoned them. So then, ash remembers they are off on holiday this afternoon and that they've pllaced hierarchy in nursery ages away from us. Close to them. So she phoned and said I'd really like her here with me. Because she isn't well and they both said no!! When she phoned erin's dad he had a go at her for waking him up, stand up guy he is. I am soooo annoyed :growlmad: I don't play mean or use Erin as a weapon with anyone. I always stick up for paternal family with ash because to me, they love her and that is beneficial to her... But fuck me I could shoot them. I am livid. She is heartbroken and seriously considering ringing the police!! What is she supposed to do when people refuse her her own child?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OH is skyping with his family. I love hearing all the Russian. I'm still suffering with my back. I might have a bath, that will prob help.
> 
> Holly when are you going to start shopping? And when are you going to have your next scan?!

I have no shopping to do this time round! I got loads of gender neutral early baby stuff for Holly anyway and I'll chuck the pale pink and lilac stuff in a blue dye wash, and then when he's a bit bigger I'll go out and get some man attire for him:thumbup: And I've got all the other baby junk already. Don't even need a buggy board yet coz for the first 6 months or so he'll be in the babybjorn while I push the pushchair:shrug: 

BUT we do need to buy Holly a real ickle bed since we'll take her cot for the baby, and a chest of drawers, but I won't get that sort of thing until waaaayyy later. And we'll need a new car with more seats!! :shock:

Going to phone for my next obgyn appt today since I have to declare my pregnancy before 15 weeks here to get all my cover. Then I guess next scan at 24 weeks, all being well, but I'm tempted by a gender scan at 18, but I'll have to fork out for that so not sure!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was going to suggest swimming Sarachka but I forgot about the thrush


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Kmteehoo is here - I forget what is your daughter called?
> 
> Is she ok?
> 
> Thanks sezi - had a lovely lie in and my mum has just transferred another £20 :blush: I have to go running round after everyone but myself again today - Adam needs money putting in the bank, my sister needs me to go collect keys and go to her old house for erin's BC as erin's paternal grandparents have refused to bring her home today and I am FURIOUS for her I would kill them if I could get away with it. Nobody messes with my niece and makes my sister cry. I have 2 interviews next week :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:

Are Erins grandparents refusing to give her back?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'll buy my Lansinoh nearer the time too or it will dry up in the tube :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My old art teacher from school is coming to visit me for tea next Thursday with her granddaughter who's about Holly's age :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany I don't have a swimming costume! You just can't imagine how I live with no saw or cossie, can you?!


----------



## newbie_ttc

It's Friday!! :wohoo: 

hello dahlings! :hi: happy peach day sarah, and happy belated banana day trin.

Jaynie, i'm glad u and adam are talking about things. i do hate it when you are sad :hugs:

I'm in a great mood today. good news! Mj's schedule will be changing just in time for this month's O :happydance: he'll be off a couple hrs earlier at night, which means i'll still be awake when he gets home, which means more opportunity for :sex:!! :wohoo: And O fast approacheth! Maybe by Tuesday or Wednesday it will be here i suspect :-k I'm so elated, i feel like a kid on Christmas eve! :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

why would anyone do this to their children?

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45048707?GT1=43001


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs Ive read about that family before, when the news story of the birthday cake hit. They claim not to be racists or nazis. No, of course not. Calling your children Adolf Hitler and Aryan Nation is TOTALLY normal and not an indication of Nazi tendancies at all. Tcha! Swastikas were also found in the home. People like that don't deserve to breed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany I don't have a swimming costume! You just can't imagine how I live with no saw or cossie, can you?!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/o_stupid.gif


That is awful! Do you want me to get you one for Christmas? You'll be telling me you don't have overshoes for cycling in cold wet weather next


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for ovulatory positivism newbs :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My daughter's been taken to the grocery store by DH and DSS the younger, change of plan and swimming tomorrow. Might go and read for a bit while it's calm :book:


----------



## newbie_ttc

B, did holly go wild over your nails this morning? Mine are an interesting shade of grey at the moment. it's called "you do know jacques" by OPI


----------



## mummyApril

were going out for my bro in laws birthday tomoro and my hair will be cut with a fringe and red! im nervous about how it will look!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Kmteehoo is here - I forget what is your daughter called?
> 
> Is she ok?
> 
> Thanks sezi - had a lovely lie in and my mum has just transferred another £20 :blush: I have to go running round after everyone but myself again today - Adam needs money putting in the bank, my sister needs me to go collect keys and go to her old house for erin's BC as erin's paternal grandparents have refused to bring her home today and I am FURIOUS for her I would kill them if I could get away with it. Nobody messes with my niece and makes my sister cry. I have 2 interviews next week :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Are Erins grandparents refusing to give her back?Click to expand...

In short, yes! :gun:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> were going out for my bro in laws birthday tomoro and my hair will be cut with a fringe and red! im nervous about how it will look!

pls do post pics! i bet you will look gorge!


----------



## babyhopes2010

scan on monday and possible induction :yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> scan on monday and possible induction :yipee:

wow! i take it you are excited then? i know you are ready for some relief :hugs: i can't remember if I have guessed for you already or not, so my guess is

Spoiler
:blue: *Alexander William *:blue:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually Newbie she didn't show the slightest bit of interest in my nails :cry: And they're already looking chipped and once they get chipped it's more the cheap tart effect than anything else! But I've enjoyed them today, I feel quite grown up with red nail polish. :smug: As though I were a married woman in my mid thirties or something ludicrous like that.

Kit's going to be tired tonight girls, she's been to my home town Leigh-on-sea for the day, and I've been offered a job with Leigh Tourist Board :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

newbie_ttc said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> scan on monday and possible induction :yipee:
> 
> wow! i take it you are excited then? i know you are ready for some relief :hugs: i can't remember if I have guessed for you already or not, so my guess is
> 
> Spoiler
> :blue: *Alexander William *:blue:Click to expand...

dh doesnt like the name now:dohh:
he wants the name James:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> scan on monday and possible induction :yipee:
> 
> wow! i take it you are excited then? i know you are ready for some relief :hugs: i can't remember if I have guessed for you already or not, so my guess is
> 
> Spoiler
> :blue: *Alexander William *:blue:
> Click to expand...
> 
> dh doesnt like the name now:dohh:
> he wants the name James:haha:Click to expand...

James is good too, i'm sure april agrees! :winkwink: my favorite uncle was named James and the cutest boy in my class was also a James so i am bias to that one :thumbup: will the middle name still be william?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Clare that's sooo exciting! :wohoo: I guess :blue: !


----------



## babyhopes2010

james alexander:thumbup: but im thinking its a girl based on this pic ages ago....

https://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1954/potty.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow, that definitely looks like a *serena* from that potty shot. how'd you manage to get one of those? i thought you were avoiding all images of bubbas lower regions?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And I'll buy my Lansinoh nearer the time too or it will dry up in the tube :haha:

That stuff NEVER dries up! I have samples from ages ago and they're fine


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Bethany I don't have a swimming costume! You just can't imagine how I live with no saw or cossie, can you?!

I have one but I only EVER wear it in the privacy of my own garden at my own pool. I wouldn't inflict that sight on the general public :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> james alexander:thumbup: but im thinking its a girl based on this pic ages ago....
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1954/potty.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Why can't I see the pictures???? :brat: I just see a frog in an icecube :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Newbie I am so excited for you!!! I've had a good feeling for you for a while so this MUST be it!!!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

DH brought giant pizza home for dinner...and it was really cheap R100- so less than 10 pounds


----------



## Sarachka

Addie i made you a graphic

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie2.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie2.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a GIRL if ever I saw one Clare!!!!! :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## TrinityMom

I was furious when I got home today. My maid sent me a text saying her son was sick so she had to go to the shopping centre to transfer money to send home. She didn't ask - just said she was going. I said please hurry because Tarquin was coming home. I get home and it turns out Tarquin was already home and she just left him with the gardener...for an hour!!!! :growlmad: If she had just called me I would have told her when I was getting home and she could have gone then. I was so so angry. She has been warned about this before. I have to fire her


----------



## Sarachka

it means ALL our yellow babies have been PINK!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sez, next week, when I go for my next scan and am reconvinced I have a girl in me, will you please make me a sig...something about Tori at last?

I am having panic attacks about it being a boy :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> james alexander:thumbup: but im thinking its a girl based on this pic ages ago....
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1954/potty.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Why can't I see the pictures???? :brat: I just see a frog in an icecube :shrug:Click to expand...

Can you see it if I attach it Trinny?
 



Attached Files:







potty.png
File size: 370.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sez, next week, when I go for my next scan and am reconvinced I have a girl in me, will you please make me a sig...something about Tori at last?
> 
> I am having panic attacks about it being a boy :wacko:

I'd luuuuuurve to:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*NEWBIE!!!! *

This month since you have more :sex: time then you must go all out. No careful one day on and one day off etc, sex everyday for a 6 day window starting at the first mini surge on your opk, and legs in the air afterwards, the lot. Really go for it, kick TTC ass girl :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> james alexander:thumbup: but im thinking its a girl based on this pic ages ago....
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1954/potty.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Why can't I see the pictures???? :brat: I just see a frog in an icecube :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Can you see it if I attach it Trinny?Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: That's a girl :thumbup: I can be confident for other people :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Sez, next week, when I go for my next scan and am reconvinced I have a girl in me, will you please make me a sig...something about Tori at last?
> 
> I am having panic attacks about it being a boy :wacko:
> 
> I'd luuuuuurve to:cloud9:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I was furious when I got home today. My maid sent me a text saying her son was sick so she had to go to the shopping centre to transfer money to send home. She didn't ask - just said she was going. I said please hurry because Tarquin was coming home. I get home and it turns out Tarquin was already home and she just left him with the gardener...for an hour!!!! :growlmad: If she had just called me I would have told her when I was getting home and she could have gone then. I was so so angry. She has been warned about this before. I have to fire her

This maid sounds like a bad apple to me. Pinching your things, using your make up and abandoning Tarq with the gardener....definite bad apple.


----------



## HollyMonkey

When my boy's confirmed will you make me a siggy too?


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I was furious when I got home today. My maid sent me a text saying her son was sick so she had to go to the shopping centre to transfer money to send home. She didn't ask - just said she was going. I said please hurry because Tarquin was coming home. I get home and it turns out Tarquin was already home and she just left him with the gardener...for an hour!!!! :growlmad: If she had just called me I would have told her when I was getting home and she could have gone then. I was so so angry. She has been warned about this before. I have to fire her
> 
> This maid sounds like a bad apple to me. Pinching your things, using your make up and abandoning Tarq with the gardener....definite bad apple.Click to expand...

And she made me feel like such a bitch because she was worried about her son....yes, I get that but USE YOUR BRAIN! And then she says she wants the son to move in next year when I have the baby.....um, we'll discuss it later...


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> When my boy's confirmed will you make me a siggy too?

Nahhhhhh

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'll buy my Lansinoh nearer the time too or it will dry up in the tube :haha:
> 
> That stuff NEVER dries up! I have samples from ages ago and they're fineClick to expand...

Mine's all dried up from Holly days, I chucked it away a couple of weeks ago :haha: Though I'm sure a new tube that I don't leave the lid off :blush: would be fine


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> When my boy's confirmed will you make me a siggy too?
> 
> Nahhhhhh
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I wasn't asking you anyway

:tease:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> *NEWBIE!!!! *
> 
> This month since you have more :sex: time then you must go all out. No careful one day on and one day off etc, sex everyday for a 6 day window starting at the first mini surge on your opk, and legs in the air afterwards, the lot. Really go for it, kick TTC ass girl :thumbup:

:shock: u MUST be reading my mind! that or you've been reading my journal! :haha: Look what i just posted earlier today! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/454893-life-aint-no-crystal-stair-neither-ttc-13.html#post13652755
great minds think alike, eh? :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'll buy my Lansinoh nearer the time too or it will dry up in the tube :haha:
> 
> That stuff NEVER dries up! I have samples from ages ago and they're fineClick to expand...
> 
> Mine's all dried up from Holly days, I chucked it away a couple of weeks ago :haha: Though I'm sure a new tube that I don't leave the lid off :blush: would be fineClick to expand...

Yep, I was sort of counting on there being a lid :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have an invisible friend that only I can see on the thread who makes really nice siggys, I was asking her :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *NEWBIE!!!! *
> 
> This month since you have more :sex: time then you must go all out. No careful one day on and one day off etc, sex everyday for a 6 day window starting at the first mini surge on your opk, and legs in the air afterwards, the lot. Really go for it, kick TTC ass girl :thumbup:
> 
> :shock: u MUST be reading my mind! that or you've been reading my journal! :haha: Look what i just posted earlier today!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/454893-life-aint-no-crystal-stair-neither-ttc-13.html#post13652755
> great minds think alike, eh? :friends:Click to expand...

Wow that is very telepathic of us, I hadn't seen that! I know for me that all my BFP's came when I left nothing to chance. And think fertile thoughts from right now, it ripens the egg nicely :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I was furious when I got home today. My maid sent me a text saying her son was sick so she had to go to the shopping centre to transfer money to send home. She didn't ask - just said she was going. I said please hurry because Tarquin was coming home. I get home and it turns out Tarquin was already home and she just left him with the gardener...for an hour!!!! :growlmad: If she had just called me I would have told her when I was getting home and she could have gone then. I was so so angry. She has been warned about this before. I have to fire her
> 
> This maid sounds like a bad apple to me. Pinching your things, using your make up and abandoning Tarq with the gardener....definite bad apple.Click to expand...

I agree :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a ginormous pizza Trin!!!

Off to take Pooface for his walk and keep my circulation and digestion all beautiful and lovely :cloud9: 

Back in a bit chicks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I'll buy my Lansinoh nearer the time too or it will dry up in the tube :haha:
> 
> That stuff NEVER dries up! I have samples from ages ago and they're fineClick to expand...
> 
> Mine's all dried up from Holly days, I chucked it away a couple of weeks ago :haha: Though I'm sure a new tube that I don't leave the lid off :blush: would be fineClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, I was sort of counting on there being a lid :haha:Click to expand...

Me and lids :shrug: It's an eternal battle :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Addie i made you a graphic
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie2.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie2.gif

too cute sarah!! and appropriate for boys or girls or both! well done my dear! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> DH brought giant pizza home for dinner...and it was really cheap R100- so less than 10 pounds

look how excited the boys are! I don't blame them, i nearly licked my screen! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxRX6LXDpWs

:rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

Due to the girlish nub of my scan pic,I'm trying to think of girls names!


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> DH brought giant pizza home for dinner...and it was really cheap R100- so less than 10 pounds
> 
> look how excited the boys are! I don't blame them, i nearly licked my screen! :haha:Click to expand...

They do love "big food" :haha: The original big food is the Johnnie's roti which is a roti about 40cm long stuffed with chips and cheese (and curry bean sauce for us)


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *NEWBIE!!!! *
> 
> This month since you have more :sex: time then you must go all out. No careful one day on and one day off etc, sex everyday for a 6 day window starting at the first mini surge on your opk, and legs in the air afterwards, the lot. Really go for it, kick TTC ass girl :thumbup:
> 
> :shock: u MUST be reading my mind! that or you've been reading my journal! :haha: Look what i just posted earlier today!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/454893-life-aint-no-crystal-stair-neither-ttc-13.html#post13652755
> great minds think alike, eh? :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is very telepathic of us, I hadn't seen that! I know for me that all my BFP's came when I left nothing to chance. And think fertile thoughts from right now, it ripens the egg nicely :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ey, ey Captain!! 

And, i must say, it means the world to me that you girls are still supportive of me. you've all gotten your bfp's (and some may even lap me) and sometimes i worry that my ttc talks are ancient history, espcially now that all the babies are here. so thanks for still being interested and always supportive. :cry: nuv _ya'll_! (in my kit voice! :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *NEWBIE!!!! *
> 
> This month since you have more :sex: time then you must go all out. No careful one day on and one day off etc, sex everyday for a 6 day window starting at the first mini surge on your opk, and legs in the air afterwards, the lot. Really go for it, kick TTC ass girl :thumbup:
> 
> :shock: u MUST be reading my mind! that or you've been reading my journal! :haha: Look what i just posted earlier today!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/454893-life-aint-no-crystal-stair-neither-ttc-13.html#post13652755
> great minds think alike, eh? :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is very telepathic of us, I hadn't seen that! I know for me that all my BFP's came when I left nothing to chance. And think fertile thoughts from right now, it ripens the egg nicely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ey, ey Captain!!
> 
> And, i must say, it means the world to me that you girls are still supportive of me. you've all gotten your bfp's (and some may even lap me) and sometimes i worry that my ttc talks are ancient history, espcially now that all the babies are here. so thanks for still being interested and always supportive. :cry: nuv _ya'll_! (in my kit voice! :haha:)Click to expand...

Of course we are still supportive of you!!! You have been there for all of us through good and bad times. And I know it can be especially hard through the good times when everyone is getting their bfp's. You have been our stalwart of PMA and we nuv you :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxRX6LXDpWs
> 
> :rofl:

:shock: what the... ?!?!! :haha: kitty could *not* stay with me, i have a thing about not being around negativity ya know :winkwink: :argh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Due to the girlish nub of my scan pic,I'm trying to think of girls names!

so are we scrapping *Yesah*?? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

My post I made the other day has been removed lol !!

Remember bnb is always watching lol !


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *NEWBIE!!!! *
> 
> This month since you have more :sex: time then you must go all out. No careful one day on and one day off etc, sex everyday for a 6 day window starting at the first mini surge on your opk, and legs in the air afterwards, the lot. Really go for it, kick TTC ass girl :thumbup:
> 
> :shock: u MUST be reading my mind! that or you've been reading my journal! :haha: Look what i just posted earlier today!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/454893-life-aint-no-crystal-stair-neither-ttc-13.html#post13652755
> great minds think alike, eh? :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is very telepathic of us, I hadn't seen that! I know for me that all my BFP's came when I left nothing to chance. And think fertile thoughts from right now, it ripens the egg nicely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ey, ey Captain!!
> 
> And, i must say, it means the world to me that you girls are still supportive of me. you've all gotten your bfp's (and some may even lap me) and sometimes i worry that my ttc talks are ancient history, espcially now that all the babies are here. so thanks for still being interested and always supportive. :cry: nuv _ya'll_! (in my kit voice! :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we are still supportive of you!!! You have been there for all of us through good and bad times. And I know it can be especially hard through the good times when everyone is getting their bfp's. You have been our stalwart of PMA and we nuv you :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks trin-a-lin :hugs: you know it is kinda hard when i see my fb friends announcing pregnancies or posting scan pics, but with you guys it's been different for some reason. i have genuinely been over the moon each time someone got their bfp's! i wish it would carryover to real life. but i do agree about that good feeling you've been having trin cuz i feel it too! :dance: I just know it's going to happen soon... hopefully before the year is out :D


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Due to the girlish nub of my scan pic,I'm trying to think of girls names!
> 
> so are we scrapping *Yesah*?? :haha:Click to expand...

I think we should lol

ELINA
and
ELLA 

are just about all I can think of


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Due to the girlish nub of my scan pic,I'm trying to think of girls names!
> 
> so are we scrapping *Yesah*?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think we should lol
> 
> ELINA
> and
> ELLA
> 
> are just about all I can think ofClick to expand...

I love Ella. We had the most gorgeous baby born about 4 years ago called Ella Skye. She is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

*Elina
Ella
Aliya
Alina
Ava
Polina
Madelina *(he'll veto it for sure)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Anyone like the name Tessa?(<---- not to be confused with Yesah! :rofl:) i think it has such an old world charm to it! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like the name Ella but it always wants to make me say Ellaphant because I'm so mature like that. All nice names though :thumbup: I considered Apolline for Holly but decided it was too French for my English Rose (or rather Holly bush, both prickly though :haha:) and wonder if Polina is a variant?


----------



## addie25

OMGGGGGG I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO GET ON TODAY. My internet connection is not working well at home for some reason and I can't open it on my iphone!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is everyone, anything new happen while I was off.


----------



## addie25

So I have an appointment with a new OBGYN Nov 1st!! I am so excited I can not wait. I hope they are kind. I know they are a great practice bc my moms old boss who is the head of a hospital recommended them but I also hope they are sensitive and not like my other doctor.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It had other things on this post- that Ella is pretty but makes me want to say Ellaphant but I'm just immature like that. All your names are pretty Sarachka :thumbup: Polina reminds me of Apolline which I considered for Holly before I decided I wanted an English name for her.

Newbie I like Bess for it's old worldyness


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Anyone like the name Tessa?(<---- not to be confused with Yesah! :rofl:) i think it has such an old world charm to it! :)

Tessa was on our name list, but it rhymes with my name so we sort of discounted it for that. I like it though. And I like all the names on Sarahs girl list :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Loving these names :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Breakfast lunch and dinner bloods for today:

95
111
112

Clearly pushing the boat out with my spaghetti bolognaise, but they're under 120 so :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Anyone like the name Tessa?(<---- not to be confused with Yesah! :rofl:) i think it has such an old world charm to it! :)
> 
> Tessa was on our name list, but it rhymes with my name so we sort of discounted it for that. I like it though. And I like all the names on Sarahs girl list :thumbup:Click to expand...

Same problem- Bess sounded too much like Beth for us!!


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin that's hilarious :rofl: I'm like April I remember being hormonal but I was withdrawn and quiet with it. Nit aggressive and disrespectful. But boys are obvs totally different!
> 
> Ch'ien is incredibly sarcastic...annoyingly so, but them so am I and DH too so it's our own fault. He is also very stubborn (no idea where he gets that from :blush:) so if he thinks he's right (which he always does) then he will argue continuallyClick to expand...

that sounds like a description of Harri-is this the one who is nov 1st too??


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin that's hilarious :rofl: I'm like April I remember being hormonal but I was withdrawn and quiet with it. Nit aggressive and disrespectful. But boys are obvs totally different!
> 
> Ch'ien is incredibly sarcastic...annoyingly so, but them so am I and DH too so it's our own fault. He is also very stubborn (no idea where he gets that from :blush:) so if he thinks he's right (which he always does) then he will argue continuallyClick to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a description of Harri-is this the one who is nov 1st too??Click to expand...

Yep, that's the one


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bath time for me https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif


----------



## poas

How old will he be? haz will be 6, i'm very excited as we got him a metal detector :)


----------



## mummyApril

Angel is misbehaving again she's lost her tv now! She carries on she doesn't go to the party tomoro 
Every day is a struggle!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> How old will he be? haz will be 6, i'm very excited as we got him a metal detector :)

He's turning 11. We're getting him a pool table - not a full size one - like 1/3 the size but he really wants it


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin that's hilarious :rofl: I'm like April I remember being hormonal but I was withdrawn and quiet with it. Nit aggressive and disrespectful. But boys are obvs totally different!
> 
> Ch'ien is incredibly sarcastic...annoyingly so, but them so am I and DH too so it's our own fault. He is also very stubborn (no idea where he gets that from :blush:) so if he thinks he's right (which he always does) then he will argue continuallyClick to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a description of Harri-is this the one who is nov 1st too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that's the oneClick to expand...

my friends daughter will be turning 10 on tuesday. for a second i thought the two were born on the same day, but ch'ien is a year older right? 11-1-11 and he'll be 11? luna wanted rhyko to be born on 11-11-11. it's crazy to think he has been here for weeks aleady and she has yet to reach her due date.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, all clean and smelling nommo. BP is 11/7, and I'll weigh myself tomorrow morning. I have an objective to get up to 50 kilos this time, even if I have to eat loads of random meat and cheese in an attempt to keep my weight up. :munch:

Nighty night turts, sleep well :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm off to bed, all clean and smelling nommo. BP is 11/7, and I'll weigh myself tomorrow morning. I have an objective to get up to 50 kilos this time, even if I have to eat loads of random meat and cheese in an attempt to keep my weight up. :munch:
> 
> Nighty night turts, sleep well :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx

g'night b! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Newbs - I was going to put it on paper but imagine she saw it and bnb got shut down all because of me
> 
> I expressed this concern to dh and he said oh well just become pen pals .....
> 
> I'm worried they won't grant me my Elite Status now I've had a post confiscated :nope: But I only wrote that name down to ask what the problem with the name was all about:shrug: I still have no idea what it's all about!:dohh:Click to expand...

38 to go! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

We've had a lovely day today as B said in Leigh on Sea :cloud9: Oh my goodness was it ever cold but it was so nice being by the sea all wrapped up with the two people I love most in all the world :cloud9: I had a real moment today of "OMG...we're a family!" It's so simple but so profound if that doesn't sound too idiotic?

Anyway..I've caught up quickly and I'm loving all the names flying around :thumbup: Here's something quite extraordinary for ya'....

My new niece (born on the same day as Cara) who is called Eva, had she been a boy would have been called...wait for it....Finlay! My SIL and I had a casual convo last week about what our boy names would have been and I thought she was joking but no she wasn't. We had NO idea of any of the names we had each chosen....AND if she hadn't gone with Eva, she wanted Carla! Whoah!

Soooo, hugs and kissyness to all - the sea air has most definitely made me very pooped, so it will be beddybyes for me very soon :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> We've had a lovely day today as B said in Leigh on Sea :cloud9: Oh my goodness was it ever cold but it was so nice being by the sea all wrapped up with the two people I love most in all the world :cloud9: I had a real moment today of "OMG...we're a family!" It's so simple but so profound if that doesn't sound too idiotic?
> 
> Anyway..I've caught up quickly and I'm loving all the names flying around :thumbup: Here's something quite extraordinary for ya'....
> 
> My new niece (born on the same day as Cara) who is called Eva, had she been a boy would have been called...wait for it....Finlay! My SIL and I had a casual convo last week about what our boy names would have been and I thought she was joking but no she wasn't. We had NO idea of any of the names we had each chosen....AND if she hadn't gone with Eva, she wanted Carla! Whoah!
> 
> Soooo, hugs and kissyness to all - the sea air has most definitely made me very pooped, so it will be beddybyes for me very soon :hugs:

Sounds like a lovely day. When we were discussing boys names DH said he liked James (which is my dads name) and I asked what middle name, he said Michael which is my dads middle name but DH didn't know that. You and SIL obviously both have good taste in names :thumbup: but what if you'd both ended up with boys named Finlay!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> We've had a lovely day today as B said in Leigh on Sea :cloud9: Oh my goodness was it ever cold but it was so nice being by the sea all wrapped up with the two people I love most in all the world :cloud9: I had a real moment today of "OMG...we're a family!" It's so simple but so profound if that doesn't sound too idiotic?
> 
> Anyway..I've caught up quickly and I'm loving all the names flying around :thumbup: Here's something quite extraordinary for ya'....
> 
> My new niece (born on the same day as Cara) who is called Eva, had she been a boy would have been called...wait for it....Finlay! My SIL and I had a casual convo last week about what our boy names would have been and I thought she was joking but no she wasn't. We had NO idea of any of the names we had each chosen....AND if she hadn't gone with Eva, she wanted Carla! Whoah!
> 
> Soooo, hugs and kissyness to all - the sea air has most definitely made me very pooped, so it will be beddybyes for me very soon :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like a lovely day. When we were discussing boys names DH said he liked James (which is my dads name) and I asked what middle name, he said Michael which is my dads middle name but DH didn't know that. You and SIL obviously both have good taste in names :thumbup: but what if you'd both ended up with boys named Finlay!Click to expand...

I know...although the fact that Cara was born 11 hours before Eva means it would have been my SIL's problem :haha: She didn't have another boy name either!

You and DH are obviously nicely in tune :flower:


----------



## Essie

Right, my little minx seems to have settled (for the moment at least) so im off for some sleep too. Night night turtles! Try not to be naughty newbie :kiss: sleep well all.


----------



## kit_cat

Right....it's really goodnight from me now :kiss:


----------



## addie25

I was in the store (a regular store not maternity) andddd a lady on line asked me when I was due. I asked her how she knew I was pregnant and not just chubby and she goes bc you are skinny all over except for your bump!! I AM SHOWING FOR REALS!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> I was in the store (a regular store not maternity) andddd a lady on line asked me when I was due. I asked her how she knew I was pregnant and not just chubby and she goes bc you are skinny all over except for your bump!! I AM SHOWING FOR REALS!!!!!!

Ahhhhhhhh !!!!! Lovely twin bump


----------



## Crunchie

Night kitty and essie x


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh, and i erased it myself essie! no right-winged administrator type stuff this time. :haha:

good night girls! my weekend is HERE!! :happydance: time for qt with baby zoey and my sperminator. :) 

ttyl love doves! :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I was in the store (a regular store not maternity) andddd a lady on line asked me when I was due. I asked her how she knew I was pregnant and not just chubby and she goes bc you are skinny all over except for your bump!! I AM SHOWING FOR REALS!!!!!!

i meant to tell you the other day, good luck hiding a twinny bump for the next 4 wks! you are already showing quite nicely so i would imagine it'll be kinda hard hiding bumpity from here on out. :baby::baby:


----------



## Vickie

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My post I made the other day has been removed lol !!
> 
> Remember bnb is always watching lol !

I'm not even sure what to say to all of this to be honest. :nope:

You received a PM stating the reasons that the post was pulled into moderation and explained that I edited (and why) to remove mention of her. Your account was certainly not flagged (I went through 30 some odd posts that got pulled into the mod cue this afternoon, I certainly don't keep track of who I PM, whose posts I edit, whose I remove etc.--it would take me all day!) The only reason I'm even on this thread was because yet more posts got pulled into the moderation cue.

The forum rules and TOS (which everyone agreed to upon signing up) clearly state:



> Due to legal reasons, posts about the author 'Gina Ford' or any of her books are not permitted on BabyandBump.com

Posts in this thread have of course been removed because they go blatantly against this rule. Let's leave it here so this thread doesn't get shut down. I won't come in again and edit/remove 40 some odd posts because I'm ignored. The thread will be closed.


----------



## firstbaby25

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/5253602.stm

I think it's a legal issue - the author in question has tried to shut a website down for defamation. I suppose it's fair enough! I don't even know who she is! I had to google she who shall not be named... Though with the above (article) I think it sort of keeps nastiness towards someone who sues and stuff... like super injunctions - infectious!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi jaynie just did the 2am feed and now wide awake ! 
What u doing up on the old iPad ???


----------



## Crunchie

Hi jaynie just did the 2am feed and now wide awake ! 
What u doing up on the old iPad ???


----------



## Crunchie

Hi luna ! 
Hope you have managed to get some rest with the inlaws being with you x


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Crunch :hugs:

Just catching up while pumping! The inlaws are due to arrive tomorrow morning! I am kind of looking forward to it, now - maybe DH and I can get some sleep at the same time!!


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Hi Crunch :hugs:
> 
> Just catching up while pumping! The inlaws are due to arrive tomorrow morning! I am kind of looking forward to it, now - maybe DH and I can get some sleep at the same time!!

Deffo ! Go for it ! You will feel wonderful after just a few hours x


----------



## mummyApril

I definitely think iv missed something!


----------



## Essie

Back for another one turtle party

:drunk: (non alcoholic koppaberg) 

https://emoticoner.com/files/emoticons/smileys/disco-smiley.gif?1292867582


----------



## Essie

:wave: April


----------



## mummyApril

Sorry I missed you Essie x


----------



## poas

Woah...serious stuff on the thread?! Crunchie-you have been a naughty girl from the look of it lololol!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!


----------



## poas

How are you today crunch?Stirring up trouble? ;)


----------



## Crunchie

Tired !!! Miss lauren not very well x


----------



## Crunchie

I'm off ! See ya later x


----------



## poas

Oh no :( Esme isn't either-she's got Emmas bloody cold and a cough...I've had to tilt her up in her bouncer chair thing so she could settle! What is wrong with Lauren?


----------



## poas

bye x


----------



## Essie

Hope Esme and Lauren are better soon. Lyras sounding a bit snuffly, I hope she's not getting a cold.


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Oh no :( Esme isn't either-she's got Emmas bloody cold and a cough...I've had to tilt her up in her bouncer chair thing so she could settle! What is wrong with Lauren?

The same ! She has a cold and seems to not be able to settle ! 
I might give that a go !!
I saw your fb status ! So bad x


----------



## poas

Morning Essie, I hope Lyra manages to avoid it :( Crunchenstein-you still ere? lol!
What are you guys up to today?


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Morning Essie, I hope Lyra manages to avoid it :( Crunchenstein-you still ere? lol!
> What are you guys up to today?

Think we are going to pop into town this morning for a few bits. Sleepsuits and toys for Lyra mainly. What are your weekend plans?


----------



## poas

For non facebookers...just because I like to show off my gorgeous girl :)
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

I was just going to run and get Lauren and it seems she was pulling a fast one and was actually asleep !


----------



## Crunchie

Gorgeous lissy x 

Essie enjoy the weekend and spend lots shopping x


----------



## poas

I'm not too sure- have been avoiding being around dsd for too long to be honest, as she has the cold Esme now has,plus has developed a lovely new 'game' of ignoring me completely, giving me looks you wouldn't think possible from a little girl, and pinching Harri on the sly etc....all in all not a fun week, so today I think I'll suggest that oh and dsd spend some quality time together and maybe wrap Esme up and take her and Harri for a wander about a local town and walk along the canal? I sound like an evil stepmother I'm sure, but I'm really struggling.What age is Lyra in?


----------



## Mollykins

Esme is gorge! :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Ah hope all turtle babies get better iv had 2 half hours sleep! N not cos of James ( well some of it is) I ask Jay to do the morning feed at half 7 a reasonable time and I get verbally abused n he's grumpy with James! I mean who does that?! Bye Jay!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry for the sickly turtle babies. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

She's gorgeous Lissy x


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> I'm not too sure- have been avoiding being around dsd for too long to be honest, as she has the cold Esme now has,plus has developed a lovely new 'game' of ignoring me completely, giving me looks you wouldn't think possible from a little girl, and pinching Harri on the sly etc....all in all not a fun week, so today I think I'll suggest that oh and dsd spend some quality time together and maybe wrap Esme up and take her and Harri for a wander about a local town and walk along the canal? I sound like an evil stepmother I'm sure, but I'm really struggling.What age is Lyra in?

It must be difficult with dsd. Thoughtless of her mum to keep sending her even though she's ill. Last thing you want with a little baby. 

Lyra is in 3-6 but I don't know how long they'll last. Its her legs/feet, they're just so long! The sleeves are too long, and the body has loads of room. I need to get her some more though because she's going through several each day dribbling all over them :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy Saturday turtles!

I feel like some excitement today. Feel like having a baby Clare?? :haha:

https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/2/27/128802089875105753.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Awake early with a headache. *Coffee in a warm bath maybe


----------



## Sarachka

I want a baby I can dress up Essie! I rly want to push the fast forward button


----------



## Sarachka

TRIN what season will it be when Tori arrives?


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I want a baby I can dress up Essie! I rly want to push the fast forward button

You will have one soon! You're a peach already, before you know it you'll be a watermelon. When is your next scan? Once you know if it's Noah/Yesah :haha: you can shop.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I want a baby I can dress up Essie! I rly want to push the fast forward button
> 
> You will have one soon! You're a peach already, before you know it you'll be a watermelon. When is your next scan? Once you know if it's Noah/Yesah :haha: you can shop.Click to expand...


DECEMBER 19th!!!!!! Booked the first scan of the day 9:20!!! Really can't wait!


----------



## Essie

I saw a pumpkin hat and booties that I really want to buy. My mum hates Halloween so we were never allowed to dress up or anything. I always felt like I was missing out.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I want a baby I can dress up Essie! I rly want to push the fast forward button
> 
> You will have one soon! You're a peach already, before you know it you'll be a watermelon. When is your next scan? Once you know if it's Noah/Yesah :haha: you can shop.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DECEMBER 19th!!!!!! Booked the first scan of the day 9:20!!! Really can't wait!Click to expand...

That'll be lovely, finding out just before Christmas. You can take advantage of the sales!


----------



## Sarachka

THere is something so wintery about a bath in the morning. I don't know why


----------



## babyhopes2010

naughty naughty crunch! :haha:

:yipee: yey for tein bumpy it took until i was 20wks before someone ask when i was due :haha:

i posted that potty shot ages ago taken at 25weeks.:haha: it was on a video of measurements i just happen to split second pause it and it gave a view between legs.i asked mw and she said it could be a boy as at 25wks the ballies dont desend until later.

were thinking freya for a girl now :)

still got bad back today im so miserable and in a lot of pain now :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TRIN what season will it be when Tori arrives?

March so technically the start of Autumn, but still hot - our average autumn temp is around 25-28*

Soooooo not looking forward to Feb when the average temp is in the mid 30's


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I want a baby I can dress up Essie! I rly want to push the fast forward button
> 
> You will have one soon! You're a peach already, before you know it you'll be a watermelon. When is your next scan? Once you know if it's Noah/Yesah :haha: you can shop.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DECEMBER 19th!!!!!! Booked the first scan of the day 9:20!!! Really can't wait!Click to expand...

I can't wait!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> THere is something so wintery about a bath in the morning. I don't know why

I have the opposite - I think there's something excitingly summery about a bath in the morning. Probably because the only time I get to is around Christmas and then the sun streams through the bathroom window and makes pretty patterns on the water :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

I bought my toothpaste for a year. I sound anal don't I :haha: But fluoride-free toothpaste is around R50 tube here but if I order online I can get for around R15 and some of them were buy one get one free :happydance: I love a bargain :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I really fancy some warm croissants


----------



## TrinityMom

Work is SO quiet! I think I'll have a salad wrap, go do the shopping and then fetch the cats from the market and go home


----------



## Sarachka

Good OH is off to the shop to fetch me croissants


----------



## addie25

Good morning ladies! I am going to try and go back to sleep as I woke up every hour!! Can't wait to see my new doctor maybe he knows what I can do to sleep better.


----------



## addie25

I have olives today!!


----------



## Sarachka

*The shop had no croissants!!!!!*

Luckily they did have pain au chocolate though.


----------



## Sarachka

hellooooooo? Talk to me, i'm bored!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> *The shop had no croissants!!!!!*
> 
> Luckily they did have pain au chocolate though.

My two cravings were Fruit Allsorts and Potato triangles, neither of which you can get anymore :dohh: so I was never able to satisfy my cravings.


----------



## firstbaby25

What a naughty thread we are!

Just waiting for OH's parents, we're going to get a couch. Hopefully it's comfier than the one we have, that we hate! It's just a cast off, an upcycle/recycled effort I suppose if it is comfy it's a bargain! 

OH surprised attacked :sex: at 6am when he came up from the couch :cloud9: and we fell asleep together cause we were already sleepy! I can never sleep entwined :cloud9: So I'm like Ross when Julie and he do it for the first time! I'm excited to see if it's relevant in a TTC send when I post this and see my ticker! 

They're here! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon monkeybums :flower:

Just having a :coffee: and waiting for sleeping beauty to wake up and then we're going swimming- not to the nearest pool but to an Olympic sized one I used to do my triathlon training in since I really fancy swimming in a 50m pool and having a good stretch out. There is a baby pool there, and Holly will find it a proper adventure going to the massive pool and not our friendly local 25m one that she knows so well now. 

Having some cheese and ham, I weighed 47.9 kgs this morning so hoping some supplementary protein snacks will get me up to my goal of 50 kgs :munch:

After swimming I'm going to buy another sachet of posh Rooibos tea from the tea shop, a floral blend this time maybe.

Cool, Hollypop is awake! Let's hit that pool, splooooooosh! :dance:


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a lot of fun B have a nice swim :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Omg how quiet are we today


----------



## HollyMonkey

One very tired little baby just gobbled her dinner and gone up to bed :awww: The olympic swimming pool was A BIG ADVENTURE for my ickle muffinchops, and then we had a walk in the forest (without pushchair, all legwork) and a play in a park on slides and then went to the tea shop, poor Holly was _*exhausticated*_ on the way home, her eyes glazed and sucking her finger in the car. But happy baby :cloud9:

I didn't really get a chance to swim because Holly bossed me back into the small pool each time, snuck in just 4 lengths but DH has Monday off and said I can go then, it was nice swimming in a 50m pool again :thumbup:

Hope you've all had fun Saturdays:flower:

Oh yes, a kind of boast but not a big one- a lady told me today I looked magnificent, she said I look very slim and healthy. I didn't tell her I'm pregnant and a gestational diabetic forced to eat the world's most stupidly healthy diet, but thanked her and it was a boost to me because I do worry so about losing weight when I can't eat biscuits and chocolate and croissants and baguette etc. So I share this boast with you as a way of helping my own selfconfidence about the challenges of the GD diet for another......25 weeks or so :shock: I get so used to people telling me I should put on weight (would they tell a fat lady to lose weight?:wacko:) so it was very refreshing to hear someone say something positive for once!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I went to the shop and got a medley of vegetables to make a yummy chicken stir fry but realised when I was back home and chopping them that I forgot the chicken :dohh: Zoomed back though and got some before they closed :thumbup: 

Clocks change tomorrow, it's going to be getting dark early now....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Sarachka are you there? :hi: Just you, me and my invisible friend. :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This chipped red nail polish is really going to have to go tonight!


----------



## TrinityMom

practice red velvet cakes in the oven :happydance: The batter was so pretty and light and smooth and 'velvety' :haha: It can only be good. Making mascapone and cream cheese icing


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> One very tired little baby just gobbled her dinner and gone up to bed :awww: The olympic swimming pool was A BIG ADVENTURE for my ickle muffinchops, and then we had a walk in the forest (without pushchair, all legwork) and a play in a park on slides and then went to the tea shop, poor Holly was _*exhausticated*_ on the way home, her eyes glazed and sucking her finger in the car. But happy baby :cloud9:
> 
> I didn't really get a chance to swim because Holly bossed me back into the small pool each time, snuck in just 4 lengths but DH has Monday off and said I can go then, it was nice swimming in a 50m pool again :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you've all had fun Saturdays:flower:
> 
> Oh yes, a kind of boast but not a big one- a lady told me today I looked magnificent, she said I look very slim and healthy. I didn't tell her I'm pregnant and a gestational diabetic forced to eat the world's most stupidly healthy diet, but thanked her and it was a boost to me because I do worry so about losing weight when I can't eat biscuits and chocolate and croissants and baguette etc. So I share this boast with you as a way of helping my own selfconfidence about the challenges of the GD diet for another......25 weeks or so :shock: I get so used to people telling me I should put on weight (would they tell a fat lady to lose weight?:wacko:) so it was very refreshing to hear someone say something positive for once!!

I'm not surprised she complimented you. You always look beautiful in all your pics :hugs:

And, yes, surprisingly they will tell a fat woman to lose weight


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to make egg fried noodles to go with our stirfry- never made them before. Looks dead easy on the internet but I bet there's a knack and mine come out pants:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One very tired little baby just gobbled her dinner and gone up to bed :awww: The olympic swimming pool was A BIG ADVENTURE for my ickle muffinchops, and then we had a walk in the forest (without pushchair, all legwork) and a play in a park on slides and then went to the tea shop, poor Holly was _*exhausticated*_ on the way home, her eyes glazed and sucking her finger in the car. But happy baby :cloud9:
> 
> I didn't really get a chance to swim because Holly bossed me back into the small pool each time, snuck in just 4 lengths but DH has Monday off and said I can go then, it was nice swimming in a 50m pool again :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you've all had fun Saturdays:flower:
> 
> Oh yes, a kind of boast but not a big one- a lady told me today I looked magnificent, she said I look very slim and healthy. I didn't tell her I'm pregnant and a gestational diabetic forced to eat the world's most stupidly healthy diet, but thanked her and it was a boost to me because I do worry so about losing weight when I can't eat biscuits and chocolate and croissants and baguette etc. So I share this boast with you as a way of helping my own selfconfidence about the challenges of the GD diet for another......25 weeks or so :shock: I get so used to people telling me I should put on weight (would they tell a fat lady to lose weight?:wacko:) so it was very refreshing to hear someone say something positive for once!!
> 
> I'm not surprised she complimented you. You always look beautiful in all your pics :hugs:
> 
> And, yes, surprisingly they will tell a fat woman to lose weightClick to expand...

That reassures me, I thought annoying people only picked on skinny women:haha:

We are sweet and savoury cooking twins Trin :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Those cakes sound yummy , the icing :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO I was in the mall with my friend who is pregnant as well and we were talking about how my belly looks pregnant already. I look down and put both hands on my stomach and rubbed it and said yea twins make you show early I guess and I look up and THERE IS THAT FRIEND THAT I TOLD YOU ABOUT WHO I HAVE NOT SPOKEN TO IN A YEAR BECAUSE SHE IS NOT A MATURE PERSON!! I am upset bc she prob knows I am pregnant now. I am also upset bc seeing her brings back the fact that she stopped talking 2 me for no reason :nope: and it bothered me that she couldn't even stop to say a quick hello I mean we have known each other since we are 12. I KNO I KNO she is not a good friend I mean what kind of friend just stops talking to you bc you have things in your life that she doesn't. I AM NOT GOING TO CALL HER but I want 2 :nope: Whats wrong with me.


----------



## TrinityMom

I can bake red velvet cake :yipee:

I'm not posting pics because it's just cupcakes and I'm too lazy at 9 at night to ice them properly so it's just smeared on top :haha: Tastes so yummy tho :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Oh i want those cup cakes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Forget that hag addie. If she was that nasty not to speak to u in person then that just proves she is worthless as far as friendships go.


----------



## Sarachka

Tummy full of curry. 

I love my OH.


----------



## addie25

I know :dohh: It's just hard for me to forget people who I have known since I am a kid. And because there was no reason for us not to be friends anymore it makes it harder to let it go.


----------



## Sarachka

Ive done something to my knee. My left knee really hurts when I put pressure on it but I haven't knocked it, pulled it, twisted it or anything ...


----------



## Essie

I'm so angry at myself. I'm such a fucking idiot. Lyra was on her playmat with DH in the room, he went out the room as I was walking from the kitchen to the room - literally 5 steps - she started to scream. I don't know exactly what happened, I think the dog stepped over her and caught her with his paw but I'm not 100% sure. She has 4 scratches on her head :cry: We never leave her alone with the dog, it was a split second as he went out and I came in. So stupid, worst mummy award here :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie! Accidents happen. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Essie

Thanks Sarah. It was so horrible hearing her scream. She has never cried like that, tears pouring down her face. He must've really hurt/frightened her.


----------



## addie25

Essie you are a great mom that is why they are called accidents. Things happen and no one is to blame. I know you must feel sad that it happened but do not blame yourself.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie, I'm sure it's more fright than anything else. EVERY mom has these kinds of accidents. I remember leaving Ch'ien on the couch to supervise building and he rolled over for the first time and rolled off the couch. I felt awful :nope: Now with 3 kids under my belt, I know they are tougher than we think and more forgiving of us than they are


----------



## Essie

Addie I know you feel bad because you've been friends for so long, but the way she's treated you is crap and she doesn't deserve to be your friend if she acts like that. Try to forget about her and concentrate on your real friends :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Thanks Addie and Trin. I think it frightened me as well, to think something had hurt the most precious thing to me. We'll certainly be ensuring one of us is with her in future before the other one leaves the room.


----------



## addie25

Thanks. I just need to forget it, but it's hard. 

PIZZA tonight I am so excited. It has been snowing all day!!!! It's 2 early for snow.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Thanks. I just need to forget it, but it's hard.
> 
> PIZZA tonight I am so excited. It has been snowing all day!!!! It's 2 early for snow.

I love snow, I can't wait til it snows this year. I love the cold weather where you can wrap up warm and go for a walk in the cold and then come home and sit in front of the fire :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just need to forget it, but it's hard.
> 
> PIZZA tonight I am so excited. It has been snowing all day!!!! It's 2 early for snow.
> 
> I love snow, I can't wait til it snows this year. I love the cold weather where you can wrap up warm and go for a walk in the cold and then come home and sit in front of the fire :cloud9:Click to expand...

I just hate the inconvenience of snow!! It looks pretty for like a day and then just becomes a pain in the arse


----------



## addie25

I am the opposite. I can not stand being outside when it is cold out. When we go out at night and then have to leave the restaurante or a friends house I get upset bc I have to go out into the cold. I like Fall but Fall never seems to last long.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just need to forget it, but it's hard.
> 
> PIZZA tonight I am so excited. It has been snowing all day!!!! It's 2 early for snow.
> 
> I love snow, I can't wait til it snows this year. I love the cold weather where you can wrap up warm and go for a walk in the cold and then come home and sit in front of the fire :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I just hate the inconvenience of snow!! It looks pretty for like a day and then just becomes a pain in the arseClick to expand...

Yeah that's true. Everything seems to stop when it snows.


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :thumbup:

How are we all? 

I've had a nice day :) Firstly, Cara slept from about 7.30pm last night till around 6.30am and I didn't actually get her up until 7am :happydance: Hows that for a "my baby sleeps better than your baby" moment!! Cara has just kicked facebook baby's ass I bet :haha: Don't worry though new turtle mums...it won't last and I'll be back to my usual white face and black sunken eyed look...just in time for Hallowe'en!

Me and OH then took Cara shopping for a few bits and then in the afternoon, took a walk to a nearby pub/restaurant and sat outside with Cara all wrapped up snug while we enjoyed a drink :wine: and nibbles :munch:

So, that's us settled down for the night and Cara is sleeping peacefully....for now because the fireworks are going crazy outside :wacko: 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend so far too :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was the sea air Kit making Cara do big sleep :thumbup: 

Essie I know how you feel, when Holly goes skidding over a toy and whacking her head on the wooden floor when I've just said to myself a split second before, 'must move that before Holly falls on it' and screams her little heart out I feel terrible, but as Trin said it's often fear more than anything (then when they get to Holly's age their pride becomes quite fragile too!) but you're not a bad mummy my petal :hugs: Or we all are :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I noticed in the shower tonight that when I stand upright and look down I can't see my feet :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I noticed in the shower tonight that when I stand upright and look down I can't see my feet :happydance:

:-k Hmmm, tiny feet or BIG belly? :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> That was the sea air Kit making Cara do big sleep :thumbup:
> 
> Essie I know how you feel, when Holly goes skidding over a toy and whacking her head on the wooden floor when I've just said to myself a split second before, 'must move that before Holly falls on it' and screams her little heart out I feel terrible, but as Trin said it's often fear more than anything (then when they get to Holly's age their pride becomes quite fragile too!) but you're not a bad mummy my petal :hugs: Or we all are :haha:

Thanks B. I just feel so silly, everyone has said "ooh dog and baby, not a good idea" and we've been so careful not leaving them together alone, but the one split second our backs were turned something happened. I think not knowing exactly what happened makes it worse too. But I'm calmer now, and trying to remember accidents happen, and once she's toddling we'll have all manner of bumps to worry about. She seems fine, apart from the scratches which are fading.


----------



## kit_cat

Yes B..I think probably the sea air had something to do with it...although i can't see me going to the coast every day in life to make my bebe sleep :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I noticed in the shower tonight that when I stand upright and look down I can't see my feet :happydance:

It will be a while before my bump sticks out more than my norks!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was just pooing myself about doing tonight's bloods after my massive stirfry because I had noodles and they have a high GI but they're 96! My lunch time ones I had clementine for dessert and fruit always shoots it up and I scraped in with a 115. I was going to test on another finger at lunchtime since there can be variables but decided I'd be bummed if it was 124 or something on another finger, so left it at that!! Breakfast 94, so tomorrow I'm having bacon egg beans and sausage since I seem to have a consistent margin in the mornings. Mind you I had cheese and ham on toast followed by muesli and natural yoghurt this morning, so it was hardly a sparrow's breakfast :munch:

Trin as soon as I squeeze this little chimpanzee out I'm going to make red velvet cakes, I looked at them on the internet and they look really pretty :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I noticed in the shower tonight that when I stand upright and look down I can't see my feet :happydance:
> 
> :-k Hmmm, tiny feet or BIG belly? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Or need new glasses? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I noticed in the shower tonight that when I stand upright and look down I can't see my feet :happydance:
> 
> It will be a while before my bump sticks out more than my norks!!Click to expand...

You got big feet too like Crunchie then?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm so angry at myself. I'm such a fucking idiot. Lyra was on her playmat with DH in the room, he went out the room as I was walking from the kitchen to the room - literally 5 steps - she started to scream. I don't know exactly what happened, I think the dog stepped over her and caught her with his paw but I'm not 100% sure. She has 4 scratches on her head :cry: We never leave her alone with the dog, it was a split second as he went out and I came in. So stupid, worst mummy award here :nope:

Oh Essie...how horrible for you but it wasn't your fault. No matter how hard we try our children will hurt themselves or fall over or have something scare the bejeezus out of them. As much as it's the last thing we ever want to happen to them, it's going to be part of them growing up I think. Do not beat yourself up :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

No I have nice ladylike size 5.5 - I'm on about my G for Gesus BREASTS!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO I was in the mall with my friend who is pregnant as well and we were talking about how my belly looks pregnant already. I look down and put both hands on my stomach and rubbed it and said yea twins make you show early I guess and I look up and THERE IS THAT FRIEND THAT I TOLD YOU ABOUT WHO I HAVE NOT SPOKEN TO IN A YEAR BECAUSE SHE IS NOT A MATURE PERSON!! I am upset bc she prob knows I am pregnant now. I am also upset bc seeing her brings back the fact that she stopped talking 2 me for no reason :nope: and it bothered me that she couldn't even stop to say a quick hello I mean we have known each other since we are 12. I KNO I KNO she is not a good friend I mean what kind of friend just stops talking to you bc you have things in your life that she doesn't. I AM NOT GOING TO CALL HER but I want 2 :nope: Whats wrong with me.

Addie..if I was you I'd just accept that you and this girl's lives have taken very different paths and that you are better off without any influence from her. She makes you feel bad without even having to say anything...you don't need any more of her m'love. You do need to surround yourself with people who make you feel good and are positive about you and to you :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That was the sea air Kit making Cara do big sleep :thumbup:
> 
> Essie I know how you feel, when Holly goes skidding over a toy and whacking her head on the wooden floor when I've just said to myself a split second before, 'must move that before Holly falls on it' and screams her little heart out I feel terrible, but as Trin said it's often fear more than anything (then when they get to Holly's age their pride becomes quite fragile too!) but you're not a bad mummy my petal :hugs: Or we all are :haha:
> 
> Thanks B. I just feel so silly, everyone has said "ooh dog and baby, not a good idea" and we've been so careful not leaving them together alone, but the one split second our backs were turned something happened. I think not knowing exactly what happened makes it worse too. But I'm calmer now, and trying to remember accidents happen, and once she's toddling we'll have all manner of bumps to worry about. She seems fine, apart from the scratches which are fading.Click to expand...

Holly has had dogs and cats and rabbits bouncing all over her since birth, Lyra will be just fine :thumbup: Once she's sitting up and crawling etc she'll soon get her own back on the dog, poking his eyes and pulling his tail etc. Holly has now learnt gentle stroking but every now and then she forgets and goes in for the kitten neck lift, half strangling the poor creature. So soon it will be the well being of the animals you have to keep an eye on!:haha: And yep, once she's toddling you will have days where you worry someone in the park might call social services, on account of the bumps and bruises!:wacko:


----------



## poas

Evening! What a long ass day!! I got Esme a little pumpkin costume from tesco today-it was half price and had a matching bib that says 'Daddy's little pumpkin' so I thought it would be rude not to :) She is still not very well-taking three goes at each bottle so tonight should be fun :(
Anyways, gotta go as me and oh are watching life on mars box set-we started watching it whilst in hospital waiting to be induced so it's quite poignant sat watching it with her!
Night all!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> No I have nice ladylike size 5.5 - I'm on about my G for Gesus BREASTS!

Oh yes I forgot about those beauties! :holly: Indeed you will never see your feet or your bump!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> What a naughty thread we are!
> 
> Just waiting for OH's parents, we're going to get a couch. Hopefully it's comfier than the one we have, that we hate! It's just a cast off, an upcycle/recycled effort I suppose if it is comfy it's a bargain!
> 
> OH surprised attacked :sex: at 6am when he came up from the couch :cloud9: and we fell asleep together cause we were already sleepy! I can never sleep entwined :cloud9: So I'm like Ross when Julie and he do it for the first time! I'm excited to see if it's relevant in a TTC send when I post this and see my ticker!
> 
> They're here! :happydance:

So did you get your couch?

Woohoo for the impromptu sexy time :thumbup: I'm assuming that if you're on sexy time terms with Adam that you are speaking properly again?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe your boobs are causing your backache? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I noticed in the shower tonight that when I stand upright and look down I can't see my feet :happydance:
> 
> It will be a while before my bump sticks out more than my norks!!Click to expand...

I did even consider the meaning of the word norks and decided it was English Slang for feet :haha: S'pose it's a shortened form of Knockers thinking about it:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> One very tired little baby just gobbled her dinner and gone up to bed :awww: The olympic swimming pool was A BIG ADVENTURE for my ickle muffinchops, and then we had a walk in the forest (without pushchair, all legwork) and a play in a park on slides and then went to the tea shop, poor Holly was _*exhausticated*_ on the way home, her eyes glazed and sucking her finger in the car. But happy baby :cloud9:
> 
> I didn't really get a chance to swim because Holly bossed me back into the small pool each time, snuck in just 4 lengths but DH has Monday off and said I can go then, it was nice swimming in a 50m pool again :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you've all had fun Saturdays:flower:
> 
> Oh yes, a kind of boast but not a big one- a lady told me today I looked magnificent, she said I look very slim and healthy. I didn't tell her I'm pregnant and a gestational diabetic forced to eat the world's most stupidly healthy diet, but thanked her and it was a boost to me because I do worry so about losing weight when I can't eat biscuits and chocolate and croissants and baguette etc. So I share this boast with you as a way of helping my own selfconfidence about the challenges of the GD diet for another......25 weeks or so :shock: I get so used to people telling me I should put on weight (would they tell a fat lady to lose weight?:wacko:) so it was very refreshing to hear someone say something positive for once!!

Sounds like a fantabulous day :thumbup: And yes, you are a gorgepot...and if people tell you to put on weight it's probably just jealousy. You are lovely and slim and glowingly healthy...you make me sick :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I can bake red velvet cake :yipee:
> 
> I'm not posting pics because it's just cupcakes and I'm too lazy at 9 at night to ice them properly so it's just smeared on top :haha: Tastes so yummy tho :cloud9:

Clever Trin! Yummo :munch: WANT!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My boobs still hurt, in the morning especially and there's no way I could wear a bra for the painfulness (but mine have only gone up to a B so they're perfectly controlled even when unleashed) and they only hurt with Holly for a week or so at conception, so this must be a boy symptom. And I have cm which I never did with Holly, and haven't at all gone off my tea or coffee like I did with her :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening! What a long ass day!! I got Esme a little pumpkin costume from tesco today-it was half price and had a matching bib that says 'Daddy's little pumpkin' so I thought it would be rude not to :) She is still not very well-taking three goes at each bottle so tonight should be fun :(
> Anyways, gotta go as me and oh are watching life on mars box set-we started watching it whilst in hospital waiting to be induced so it's quite poignant sat watching it with her!
> Night all!!

Evening my lovely :flower:

Awww, I bet Esme will be just the cutest in her costume..please post some pics? Sorry she's still under the weather...hopefully she'll be over the worst now :hugs:

Enjoy Life on Mars :thumbup: Didn't know you were moving (<get it? :haha:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One very tired little baby just gobbled her dinner and gone up to bed :awww: The olympic swimming pool was A BIG ADVENTURE for my ickle muffinchops, and then we had a walk in the forest (without pushchair, all legwork) and a play in a park on slides and then went to the tea shop, poor Holly was _*exhausticated*_ on the way home, her eyes glazed and sucking her finger in the car. But happy baby :cloud9:
> 
> I didn't really get a chance to swim because Holly bossed me back into the small pool each time, snuck in just 4 lengths but DH has Monday off and said I can go then, it was nice swimming in a 50m pool again :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you've all had fun Saturdays:flower:
> 
> Oh yes, a kind of boast but not a big one- a lady told me today I looked magnificent, she said I look very slim and healthy. I didn't tell her I'm pregnant and a gestational diabetic forced to eat the world's most stupidly healthy diet, but thanked her and it was a boost to me because I do worry so about losing weight when I can't eat biscuits and chocolate and croissants and baguette etc. So I share this boast with you as a way of helping my own selfconfidence about the challenges of the GD diet for another......25 weeks or so :shock: I get so used to people telling me I should put on weight (would they tell a fat lady to lose weight?:wacko:) so it was very refreshing to hear someone say something positive for once!!
> 
> Sounds like a fantabulous day :thumbup: And yes, you are a gorgepot...and if people tell you to put on weight it's probably just jealousy. You are lovely and slim and glowingly healthy...you make me sick :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit, I wasn't fishing for compliments but they're never unwelcome!:haha: I think I'm just remembering the last few weeks of my last pregnancy where I felt like I was disappearing into thin air, and want to try to avoid that again! All the nurses and docs were completely fine about my weight, and even a specialist I went to see said that it's fine to be slim and pregnant and that being overweight is more problematic, but just sometimes I think it would be nice to be normal:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sounds really cute the pumpkin outfit Lissy!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Maybe your boobs are causing your backache? :shrug:

Yeah I think it could be. My backache is usually in my shoulder blade area so very possibly from posture. I sit at a computer all day and then often sit at my desk in the evening too.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My boobs still hurt, in the morning especially and there's no way I could wear a bra for the painfulness (but mine have only gone up to a B so they're perfectly controlled even when unleashed) and they only hurt with Holly for a week or so at conception, so this must be a boy symptom. And I have cm which I never did with Holly, and haven't at all gone off my tea or coffee like I did with her :shrug:

Bethany...be careful not to do what I did and convince yourself that you have a boy in there....look what happened to me. I was genuinely shocked when Cara popped out but I suppose you wouldn't have that because you'll likely have a gender scan.


----------



## Essie

Off to bed for me I think. Thank you for the reassurance that lyra will be fine. She is tucked up in bed after extra cuddles. Night night all :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie, you are certainly not a bad mother - you are a wonderful mother and Lyra is one lucky little girl to have you :hugs:
These things happen! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed soon, after my cheese and hot chocolate, not the ideal combination but I forgot to make magic monkey biscuits today.:dohh: So goodnight and sleep tight everyonexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One very tired little baby just gobbled her dinner and gone up to bed :awww: The olympic swimming pool was A BIG ADVENTURE for my ickle muffinchops, and then we had a walk in the forest (without pushchair, all legwork) and a play in a park on slides and then went to the tea shop, poor Holly was _*exhausticated*_ on the way home, her eyes glazed and sucking her finger in the car. But happy baby :cloud9:
> 
> I didn't really get a chance to swim because Holly bossed me back into the small pool each time, snuck in just 4 lengths but DH has Monday off and said I can go then, it was nice swimming in a 50m pool again :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you've all had fun Saturdays:flower:
> 
> Oh yes, a kind of boast but not a big one- a lady told me today I looked magnificent, she said I look very slim and healthy. I didn't tell her I'm pregnant and a gestational diabetic forced to eat the world's most stupidly healthy diet, but thanked her and it was a boost to me because I do worry so about losing weight when I can't eat biscuits and chocolate and croissants and baguette etc. So I share this boast with you as a way of helping my own selfconfidence about the challenges of the GD diet for another......25 weeks or so :shock: I get so used to people telling me I should put on weight (would they tell a fat lady to lose weight?:wacko:) so it was very refreshing to hear someone say something positive for once!!
> 
> Sounds like a fantabulous day :thumbup: And yes, you are a gorgepot...and if people tell you to put on weight it's probably just jealousy. You are lovely and slim and glowingly healthy...you make me sick :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kit, I wasn't fishing for compliments but they're never unwelcome!:haha: I think I'm just remembering the last few weeks of my last pregnancy where I felt like I was disappearing into thin air, and want to try to avoid that again! All the nurses and docs were completely fine about my weight, and even a specialist I went to see said that it's fine to be slim and pregnant and that being overweight is more problematic, but just sometimes I think it would be nice to be normal:shrug:Click to expand...

Ah but you are normal. Weight issues in pregnancy of whatever description are very common!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My boobs still hurt, in the morning especially and there's no way I could wear a bra for the painfulness (but mine have only gone up to a B so they're perfectly controlled even when unleashed) and they only hurt with Holly for a week or so at conception, so this must be a boy symptom. And I have cm which I never did with Holly, and haven't at all gone off my tea or coffee like I did with her :shrug:
> 
> Bethany...be careful not to do what I did and convince yourself that you have a boy in there....look what happened to me. I was genuinely shocked when Cara popped out but I suppose you wouldn't have that because you'll likely have a gender scan.Click to expand...

The nub is sooooooo boy though! Like massively so!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Off to bed for me I think. Thank you for the reassurance that lyra will be fine. She is tucked up in bed after extra cuddles. Night night all :kiss:

Extra cuddles are just the ticket :hugs: Sleep tight essie xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Goodnight Essie..goodnight Bethany :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My boobs still hurt, in the morning especially and there's no way I could wear a bra for the painfulness (but mine have only gone up to a B so they're perfectly controlled even when unleashed) and they only hurt with Holly for a week or so at conception, so this must be a boy symptom. And I have cm which I never did with Holly, and haven't at all gone off my tea or coffee like I did with her :shrug:
> 
> Bethany...be careful not to do what I did and convince yourself that you have a boy in there....look what happened to me. I was genuinely shocked when Cara popped out but I suppose you wouldn't have that because you'll likely have a gender scan.Click to expand...
> 
> The nub is sooooooo boy though! Like massively so!!Click to expand...

Even so....you said Holly's had you swinging one way then the other :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One very tired little baby just gobbled her dinner and gone up to bed :awww: The olympic swimming pool was A BIG ADVENTURE for my ickle muffinchops, and then we had a walk in the forest (without pushchair, all legwork) and a play in a park on slides and then went to the tea shop, poor Holly was _*exhausticated*_ on the way home, her eyes glazed and sucking her finger in the car. But happy baby :cloud9:
> 
> I didn't really get a chance to swim because Holly bossed me back into the small pool each time, snuck in just 4 lengths but DH has Monday off and said I can go then, it was nice swimming in a 50m pool again :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you've all had fun Saturdays:flower:
> 
> Oh yes, a kind of boast but not a big one- a lady told me today I looked magnificent, she said I look very slim and healthy. I didn't tell her I'm pregnant and a gestational diabetic forced to eat the world's most stupidly healthy diet, but thanked her and it was a boost to me because I do worry so about losing weight when I can't eat biscuits and chocolate and croissants and baguette etc. So I share this boast with you as a way of helping my own selfconfidence about the challenges of the GD diet for another......25 weeks or so :shock: I get so used to people telling me I should put on weight (would they tell a fat lady to lose weight?:wacko:) so it was very refreshing to hear someone say something positive for once!!
> 
> Sounds like a fantabulous day :thumbup: And yes, you are a gorgepot...and if people tell you to put on weight it's probably just jealousy. You are lovely and slim and glowingly healthy...you make me sick :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kit, I wasn't fishing for compliments but they're never unwelcome!:haha: I think I'm just remembering the last few weeks of my last pregnancy where I felt like I was disappearing into thin air, and want to try to avoid that again! All the nurses and docs were completely fine about my weight, and even a specialist I went to see said that it's fine to be slim and pregnant and that being overweight is more problematic, but just sometimes I think it would be nice to be normal:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah but you are normal. Weight issues in pregnancy of whatever description are very common!Click to expand...

S'pose, and each person has their own 'normal' I guess. Even my bitch ob-gyn, finally, after over 15yrs of servicing my ducts and glands, conceeded that 48kg was my 'correct weight' at my last visit. Usually when I step on the scales she rushes off to do BMI calculations etc etc and then this last time she didn't bat an eyelid and said 'c'est bien, c'est ton poids' and I was rather surprised! On the registration sheet of my pregnancy with Holly my weight is 48kg too, exactly the same!


----------



## Sarachka

HOlly I think you should book your next scan for Dec 19th @ 10:20 so we are in sync


----------



## kit_cat

Me and my gorgeous girl yesterday in Leigh on Sea...the one of both of us was taken in "The Bean" coffee shop. B...can you guess where the one of Cara was taken??


----------



## Sarachka

OH came home for dinner and then went out again. When he comes home I home he's in the mood for some good lovin. Now that the thrush has gone im eager to rekindle our past form!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My boobs still hurt, in the morning especially and there's no way I could wear a bra for the painfulness (but mine have only gone up to a B so they're perfectly controlled even when unleashed) and they only hurt with Holly for a week or so at conception, so this must be a boy symptom. And I have cm which I never did with Holly, and haven't at all gone off my tea or coffee like I did with her :shrug:
> 
> Bethany...be careful not to do what I did and convince yourself that you have a boy in there....look what happened to me. I was genuinely shocked when Cara popped out but I suppose you wouldn't have that because you'll likely have a gender scan.Click to expand...
> 
> The nub is sooooooo boy though! Like massively so!!Click to expand...
> 
> Even so....you said Holly's had you swinging one way then the other :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes it wasn't a real flatty like Sarachka's but when I put the 2 pics together to compare, Holly and Peach, then Peach's nub is way way way more sticky up! I'll have to post pics sometime so you can see... 

Bodey and Doyle on the pass the piggies case, I'll speak to my UK contacts and let you know if the geese are flying low :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH came home for dinner and then went out again. When he comes home I home he's in the mood for some good lovin. Now that the thrush has gone im eager to rekindle our past form!!

:haha: Glad you're back on top! (no pun intended)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My boobs still hurt, in the morning especially and there's no way I could wear a bra for the painfulness (but mine have only gone up to a B so they're perfectly controlled even when unleashed) and they only hurt with Holly for a week or so at conception, so this must be a boy symptom. And I have cm which I never did with Holly, and haven't at all gone off my tea or coffee like I did with her :shrug:
> 
> Bethany...be careful not to do what I did and convince yourself that you have a boy in there....look what happened to me. I was genuinely shocked when Cara popped out but I suppose you wouldn't have that because you'll likely have a gender scan.Click to expand...
> 
> The nub is sooooooo boy though! Like massively so!!Click to expand...
> 
> Even so....you said Holly's had you swinging one way then the other :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it wasn't a real flatty like Sarachka's but when I put the 2 pics together to compare, Holly and Peach, then Peach's nub is way way way more sticky up! I'll have to post pics sometime so you can see...
> 
> Bodey and Doyle on the pass the piggies case, I'll speak to my UK contacts and let you know if the geese are flying low :thumbup:Click to expand...

Roger! I feel a disguise coming on......


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Me and my gorgeous girl yesterday in Leigh on Sea...the one of both of us was taken in "The Bean" coffee shop. B...can you guess where the one of Cara was taken??
> 
> View attachment 287983
> View attachment 287984

They're beautiful pics!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It's along the cliffs somewhere, probably the patch near the curly wurly bridge and the boat club?!
Cara still really looks like you Kit, her eyes!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I _think_ I can see the boat club boat in the background! That big grey military ship moored up, you can't have missed it Kit? I used to go to parties on that but it was a different ship, they replaced it with that ugly warship a few years back!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HOlly I think you should book your next scan for Dec 19th @ 10:20 so we are in sync

OK :thumbup: Cool plan Stan


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG midnight :shock: 

I will turn into a pumpkin

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I _think_ I can see the boat club boat in the background! That big grey military ship moored up, you can't have missed it Kit? I used to go to parties on that but it was a different ship, they replaced it with that ugly warship a few years back!

Very good! Although we are a bit back from it and quite a way up the steep hill. It was the bit where there is a little path running through a steep grassy verge between the main road and the seafront. There were benches which were quite secluded and it was quiet so I was able to feed Cara very privately :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all...11pm :shock: I'm getting cocky after my night's sleep eh? 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> What a naughty thread we are!
> 
> Just waiting for OH's parents, we're going to get a couch. Hopefully it's comfier than the one we have, that we hate! It's just a cast off, an upcycle/recycled effort I suppose if it is comfy it's a bargain!
> 
> OH surprised attacked :sex: at 6am when he came up from the couch :cloud9: and we fell asleep together cause we were already sleepy! I can never sleep entwined :cloud9: So I'm like Ross when Julie and he do it for the first time! I'm excited to see if it's relevant in a TTC send when I post this and see my ticker!
> 
> They're here! :happydance:
> 
> So did you get your couch?
> 
> Woohoo for the impromptu sexy time :thumbup: I'm assuming that if you're on sexy time terms with Adam that you are speaking properly again?Click to expand...

Yeah yesterday he apologised :thumbup: we're watching paranormal activity now :argh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night ladies! I slept til 12 today so I am super wide awake!!! 

:sleep: well!


----------



## Essie

8:00 and no monkeyspam posts? Im shocked! We are up because DHs friend is here to watch the Formula 1. I imagine im going to get roped into making them breakfast shortly.


----------



## poas

Morning!! Esme is even more snuffly today and struggling-she slept from midnight till 8 (well,it would have been 8) I am not showing off though,it's because she's poorly I think she just needed the sleep to build herself up.
Today I think we will take it easy, maybe even get pizza for lunch so I can just chill with Esme....mmmm....pizza...I sound like Addie :) 
Hope you all have a really good day-Essie-mines scrambled egg with toast please :)


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Morning!! Esme is even more snuffly today and struggling-she slept from midnight till 8 (well,it would have been 8) I am not showing off though,it's because she's poorly I think she just needed the sleep to build herself up.
> Today I think we will take it easy, maybe even get pizza for lunch so I can just chill with Esme....mmmm....pizza...I sound like Addie :)
> Hope you all have a really good day-Essie-mines scrambled egg with toast please :)

Poor Esme, I hope she feels better. I meant to say yesterday I saw the pumpkin outfit you bought in tesco, very cute. Esme will look adorable. 

Scrambled egg coming up :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Aha. Essie - Adam is warming a curry for breakfast! 

I am shocked we haven't had a monkey parade too. 

How was everyone's babies with the clocks? 

Lissy :hugs: I think that it is bad that she has sent Em but esme will be healthier after the cold has lifted. Erin's had a cold for years... The doc said it's fine! Until they're 7 it's good that they are exposed to it... She's just tiny so it's not fair!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Aha. Essie - Adam is warming a curry for breakfast!
> 
> I am shocked we haven't had a monkey parade too.
> 
> How was everyone's babies with the clocks?
> 
> Lissy :hugs: I think that it is bad that she has sent Em but esme will be healthier after the cold has lifted. Erin's had a cold for years... The doc said it's fine! Until they're 7 it's good that they are exposed to it... She's just tiny so it's not fair!

Lyra woke at 3, but I don't know if that was the clocks or just her waking because she's been up anytime between 3 and 6am for the last few days anyway :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Suppose it'll be next year. Cause it momentarily goes lighter doesn't it. When Erin was 1 ash said she was affected by the clocks quite badly :shrug: 

I'm going to have a real college try this cycle :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone else watching friends? The one where Joey buys Chandler a bracelet? 

Adams curry is ready :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Suppose it'll be next year. Cause it momentarily goes lighter doesn't it. When Erin was 1 ash said she was affected by the clocks quite badly :shrug:
> 
> I'm going to have a real college try this cycle :happydance:

*putting on my best russian gymnastics coach voice* ewww kannn dooo eeeet!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Anyone else watching friends? The one where Joey buys Chandler a bracelet?
> 
> Adams curry is ready :haha:

I watched that one recently. When I was feeding Lyra in the night I watched boxsets of Friends. 

Right I must go and be a good wifey and make some bacon sandwiches.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I have just had The Most Gorgeous 2hr forest walk with Pooface *


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _think_ I can see the boat club boat in the background! That big grey military ship moored up, you can't have missed it Kit? I used to go to parties on that but it was a different ship, they replaced it with that ugly warship a few years back!
> 
> Very good! Although we are a bit back from it and quite a way up the steep hill. It was the bit where there is a little path running through a steep grassy verge between the main road and the seafront. There were benches which were quite secluded and it was quiet so I was able to feed Cara very privately :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's where I said, they're called The Cliffs by the locals:thumbup: I gave my first BJ about where you fed Cara, bet you wanted to know that:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Suppose it'll be next year. Cause it momentarily goes lighter doesn't it. When Erin was 1 ash said she was affected by the clocks quite badly :shrug:
> 
> I'm going to have a real college try this cycle :happydance:

Yay newbs _and_ Jaynie are actively ttc this month:yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _think_ I can see the boat club boat in the background! That big grey military ship moored up, you can't have missed it Kit? I used to go to parties on that but it was a different ship, they replaced it with that ugly warship a few years back!
> 
> Very good! Although we are a bit back from it and quite a way up the steep hill. It was the bit where there is a little path running through a steep grassy verge between the main road and the seafront. There were benches which were quite secluded and it was quiet so I was able to feed Cara very privately :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I said, they're called The Cliffs by the locals:thumbup: I gave my first BJ about where you fed Cara, bet you wanted to know that:haha:Click to expand...

Ha! I was going to post some joke about you losing your virginity there but thought it might be a bit inappropriate. seems not!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> 8:00 and no monkeyspam posts? Im shocked! We are up because DHs friend is here to watch the Formula 1. I imagine im going to get roped into making them breakfast shortly.

I did chat with some of the BBM clan:haha: Hayley's going on haleyday holiday today:happydance: But I was mainly having a very non diet breakfast of beans on toast with egg sausage and bacon and a nice cuppa, and putting my rambling gear on and I left at 8am for a splendiferous walk:thumbup: Bloods were 107 and 10 mins later 89 so I was right about the margin for breakfast, at least for the moment!:munch:

We're invited to lunch today and I haven't forewarned that I'm preggars and GD but I doubt she'll be serving us raw eggs and sugar cubes :shrug: I like going to these friends (old Uni friends of DH's) coz they have a really big garden where the kids have a lovely time. When I go to my MIL's or Paris appartment friends withot much garden we feel a bit cooped up with the kids on top of us and all fidgety


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _think_ I can see the boat club boat in the background! That big grey military ship moored up, you can't have missed it Kit? I used to go to parties on that but it was a different ship, they replaced it with that ugly warship a few years back!
> 
> Very good! Although we are a bit back from it and quite a way up the steep hill. It was the bit where there is a little path running through a steep grassy verge between the main road and the seafront. There were benches which were quite secluded and it was quiet so I was able to feed Cara very privately :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I said, they're called The Cliffs by the locals:thumbup: I gave my first BJ about where you fed Cara, bet you wanted to know that:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I was going to post some joke about you losing your virginity there but thought it might be a bit inappropriate. seems not!Click to expand...

This second premise is also true but DON'T TELL MY MUM!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum probably thinks I lost my virginity a couple of weeks before I announced my positive pregnancy test with Holly :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Holly! Please can you tell me if this looks like a good sewing machine

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...>SEWING+MACHINE.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


----------



## HollyMonkey

In only 3 more posts I am Elite


----------



## HollyMonkey

It looks very good Sarachka, and bargain price at 50% too :thumbup: It has everything you need, button hole and zipper foot etc etc, plus some decorative stitches which I don't have and would like! And Singer is a really reputable make and easy to buy spares for. Handsome to look at too, clean and simple. I reckon it's really great but if you want a real pro opinion I can ask my mum!! She is SewingMachineWoman


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> It looks very good Sarachka, and bargain price at 50% too :thumbup: It has everything you need, button hole and zipper foot etc etc, plus some decorative stitches which I don't have and would like! And Singer is a really reputable make and easy to buy spares for. Handsome to look at too, clean and simple. I reckon it's really great but if you want a real pro opinion I can ask my mum!! She is SewingMachineWoman

oooh thanks Bethany, sounds ideal them. Excellent price, will send it to my mumsie as my potential Christmas present then!!


----------



## Sarachka

Could you have made everything you've shown us -DH's dressing gown, Holly's clothes etc on that machine?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Interesting things I saw on my walk- toadstools, boar prints, slug, squashed toad:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 79.6 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 67 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 2









017.jpg
File size: 89.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

I dedicate my Elite Status post to all my wonderful turtle friends, and the amazing beauty of the forest in autumn :cloud9:

*Dame HollyMonkey OBE BnB E*
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 0









011.jpg
File size: 84.8 KB
Views: 0









012.jpg
File size: 83.2 KB
Views: 0









014.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Could you have made everything you've shown us -DH's dressing gown, Holly's clothes etc on that machine?

God yes, mine's a crappy old 1970's clunker, I'll post you a pic later :haha: That modern machine is WAAAAAAYYYY better than mine!! I'm well jel!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Must go and spruce up, we're leaving at midday to go to lunch....


:kiss: xxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

B will you still talk to us now that you're Elite? 

https://www.twcenter.net/forums/images/smilies/emoticons/love0030.gif

https://smileyshack.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/sbowing_100-111.gif


----------



## poas

Congratulations on becoming an Elite member of BNB society B!
I am sat on my bed looking at Esme sleeping and trying to ignore the fact that Ed and Em are being so loud I fear they will wake her at any moment...deep breaths!
Harri is laid at the foot of the bed looking at where's Wally, with such a look of determination I find it hard not to laugh-but I shan't-else I think he will go into a fatal boy sulk!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

B us elite need to stick together :friends: :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm excited about the sewing machine now!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I can't wait til I'm elite. Probably just another year for me :-k! 

I need to get brave enough to revise. I have to do these numerical tests very soon! And I got through to do the tests for the Financial Manager ones Sezi. Sigh.


----------



## Sarachka

Yay Jaynie I can't wait until you're "one of us".


----------



## addie25

Good Morning/Afternoon ladies. I think I am getting a cold.:nope: I am going to drink lots of orange juice and hope that helps. I have to go try and bridesmaid dresses today with my brothers fiance. She is awesome but I am so tired and I don't feel like trying on a million dresses. I will put on a smile tho because she is so kind and I do not want to hurt her feelings. Hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## firstbaby25

It is a lengthy process the recruitment for it sezi and what's more I still havet started my revision for them. I have until midnight on Wednesday to complete them :nope: I'm not excited, I've gone off tests exams since I finished uni!


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo

How are we all today? We went to a Wiccaning (like a christening for wiccans) and it was really lovely.

Didn't do much else other than take funny pis with the boys in the car to amuse them while DH was in the shops


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _think_ I can see the boat club boat in the background! That big grey military ship moored up, you can't have missed it Kit? I used to go to parties on that but it was a different ship, they replaced it with that ugly warship a few years back!
> 
> Very good! Although we are a bit back from it and quite a way up the steep hill. It was the bit where there is a little path running through a steep grassy verge between the main road and the seafront. There were benches which were quite secluded and it was quiet so I was able to feed Cara very privately :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I said, they're called The Cliffs by the locals:thumbup: I gave my first BJ about where you fed Cara, bet you wanted to know that:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I nearly snorted lemony water out my nose and I couldn't tell the boys why!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My mum probably thinks I lost my virginity a couple of weeks before I announced my positive pregnancy test with Holly :haha:

My mom once walked in on DH and I when we were 17 so she had no such delusions :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG my old bed at mum's house is so comfy. If it was king and not just double I'd demand a swap


----------



## TrinityMom

For those not on FB and bbm

Tarq 'fixing' his eyes that got hurt with elastic


Amusing the boys in the car


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> OMG my old bed at mum's house is so comfy. If it was king and not just double I'd demand a swap

I nuv my bed - firm and springy and BIIIIG
My mom's bed is so soft and has a life of its own - it can tip you off if you lie to close to the end with no one on the other side
My old bed there is a pine one with a foam mattress. Not comfy at all!


----------



## LunaLady

Cute pictures, Trin! You are so beautiful :blush:

I dyed my hair super dark a few weeks ago, we have a similar hair color, now! I just love going dark in the fall :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Aha. Essie - Adam is warming a curry for breakfast!
> 
> I am shocked we haven't had a monkey parade too.
> 
> How was everyone's babies with the clocks?
> 
> Lissy :hugs: I think that it is bad that she has sent Em but esme will be healthier after the cold has lifted. Erin's had a cold for years... The doc said it's fine! Until they're 7 it's good that they are exposed to it... She's just tiny so it's not fair!
> 
> Lyra woke at 3, but I don't know if that was the clocks or just her waking because she's been up anytime between 3 and 6am for the last few days anyway :shrug:Click to expand...

We kept Cara up an hour later than normal to try to compensate for the clocks changing. She slept from around 8pm till 7am.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _think_ I can see the boat club boat in the background! That big grey military ship moored up, you can't have missed it Kit? I used to go to parties on that but it was a different ship, they replaced it with that ugly warship a few years back!
> 
> Very good! Although we are a bit back from it and quite a way up the steep hill. It was the bit where there is a little path running through a steep grassy verge between the main road and the seafront. There were benches which were quite secluded and it was quiet so I was able to feed Cara very privately :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I said, they're called The Cliffs by the locals:thumbup: I gave my first BJ about where you fed Cara, bet you wanted to know that:haha:Click to expand...

Oh my...you had a slightly different need for privacy there then :haha: I have a mental image now of you with dirty knees :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Aha. Essie - Adam is warming a curry for breakfast!
> 
> I am shocked we haven't had a monkey parade too.
> 
> How was everyone's babies with the clocks?
> 
> Lissy :hugs: I think that it is bad that she has sent Em but esme will be healthier after the cold has lifted. Erin's had a cold for years... The doc said it's fine! Until they're 7 it's good that they are exposed to it... She's just tiny so it's not fair!
> 
> Lyra woke at 3, but I don't know if that was the clocks or just her waking because she's been up anytime between 3 and 6am for the last few days anyway :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We kept Cara up an hour later than normal to try to compensate for the clocks changing. She slept from around 8pm till 7am.Click to expand...

Wow! Go Cara!
So, I keep wondering... once baby starts sleeping longer stretches, how do I keep my milk supply up? I mean, with exclusively pumping it's a big no-no to go longer than four hours... How do people who exclusively BF keep their supply up when baby starts sleeping for long stretches like that?? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Cute pictures, Trin! You are so beautiful :blush:
> 
> I dyed my hair super dark a few weeks ago, we have a similar hair color, now! I just love going dark in the fall :cloud9:

YAY!!! Luna is here and I'm awake!!!!:yipee:

Thank you :blush: That's very kind

I once had blondish highlights and I felt very odd...sort of airy and flirty :haha: But that's just me. I dyed it black last week so just like 1 shade darker than my hair


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Suppose it'll be next year. Cause it momentarily goes lighter doesn't it. When Erin was 1 ash said she was affected by the clocks quite badly :shrug:
> 
> I'm going to have a real college try this cycle :happydance:
> 
> Yay newbs _and_ Jaynie are actively ttc this month:yipee:Click to expand...

:wohoo: Standing by for BFPs!! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Aha. Essie - Adam is warming a curry for breakfast!
> 
> I am shocked we haven't had a monkey parade too.
> 
> How was everyone's babies with the clocks?
> 
> Lissy :hugs: I think that it is bad that she has sent Em but esme will be healthier after the cold has lifted. Erin's had a cold for years... The doc said it's fine! Until they're 7 it's good that they are exposed to it... She's just tiny so it's not fair!
> 
> Lyra woke at 3, but I don't know if that was the clocks or just her waking because she's been up anytime between 3 and 6am for the last few days anyway :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We kept Cara up an hour later than normal to try to compensate for the clocks changing. She slept from around 8pm till 7am.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Go Cara!
> So, I keep wondering... once baby starts sleeping longer stretches, how do I keep my milk supply up? I mean, with exclusively pumping it's a big no-no to go longer than four hours... How do people who exclusively BF keep their supply up when baby starts sleeping for long stretches like that?? :shrug:Click to expand...

With BFing if he baby is consistently sleeping longer stretches then they don't need feeding at that time so you don't need to make milk then. It usually doesn't affect your daytime supply. Not sure if it works the same with pumping :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My mum probably thinks I lost my virginity a couple of weeks before I announced my positive pregnancy test with Holly :haha:

I thought so too! :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to dye my hair a rich chocolate brown this week and get a style cut into it on Thursday


----------



## Mollykins

Morning/ afternoon all. :wave:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm going to dye my hair a rich chocolate brown this week and get a style cut into it on Thursday

:thumbup: nothing like a new hairstyle to make you feel good


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Aha. Essie - Adam is warming a curry for breakfast!
> 
> I am shocked we haven't had a monkey parade too.
> 
> How was everyone's babies with the clocks?
> 
> Lissy :hugs: I think that it is bad that she has sent Em but esme will be healthier after the cold has lifted. Erin's had a cold for years... The doc said it's fine! Until they're 7 it's good that they are exposed to it... She's just tiny so it's not fair!
> 
> Lyra woke at 3, but I don't know if that was the clocks or just her waking because she's been up anytime between 3 and 6am for the last few days anyway :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We kept Cara up an hour later than normal to try to compensate for the clocks changing. She slept from around 8pm till 7am.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Go Cara!
> So, I keep wondering... once baby starts sleeping longer stretches, how do I keep my milk supply up? I mean, with exclusively pumping it's a big no-no to go longer than four hours... How do people who exclusively BF keep their supply up when baby starts sleeping for long stretches like that?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Oddly Luna, the body just seems to adjust. With Cara sleeping longer through the night, at first my boobs felt like they would bust but the less she feeds in the night, the less full they are getting. My daytime supply is unaffected :shrug: What I do still do is pump once before I go to bed for my stored supply. Surely the signals the body sends when breast feeding must be the same as when you pump??


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Morning/ afternoon all. :wave:


helloooo miss molly :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, how is Rhyko doing?


----------



## TrinityMom

B, do your clocks change too? :shrug:

I never got the clock change thing. But then I think our light is less extreme than yours. It gets light here at around 4:30am in summer and sets around 7pm. In winter it's around 6am and sets around 5pm


----------



## TrinityMom

I don't want to go to weighless this week :blush: I had the giant slice of pizza on friday, a red velvet cupcake yesterday. Then today I forgot to eat breakfast and ate a cupcake and cornflake cluster at the wiccaning, and a pie and chips followed by a cupcake for lunch/ dinner :blush: SOOOO not healthy :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm never having an omelette with onions again. It's been repeating on me all day. Mkes me feel really sick


----------



## babyhopes2010

good evening :)

hows everyone? im off for some :sex: :haha: so will update in the morning after my scan x


----------



## Sarachka

When can I start buying stuff???!!!??


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening Ladies! Got tea on i'm soooo hungry cannot wait :D
Fish fingers, chips and parsley sauce nommy!!

How is everyone :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> When can I start buying stuff???!!!??

NOW!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When can I start buying stuff???!!!??
> 
> NOW!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...


I'm so tempted! I'm definitely going to get a sleigh cot bed. Im going to wait for the big stuff for thE January sales. I'm not sure yet whether or not I need a changing unit. What does everyone think? I'm seriously temped to book a flight to the USA in January just to go shopping lol


----------



## poas

Sarah I'm with Trin, buy stuff now!! As soon as you are happy to do so :) 
How is everyone? I am sat feeling way too full...just ate the biggest meal I have managed in about 5 months and actually feel a bit sick, but my mum was getting worried as I have lost weight quite quickly (still plenty to go mind you!!) and she never sees me eat apparently! Ah well.
Oh and Harri are taking Em home-I had to spend an hour and a half cleaning the nursery up where Em had wrecked it, and am really angry to tell the truth-she has drawn all over the wall?!?!?!?! She is 4, now I don't mean to be a bitch, but I feel that is definitely old enough to know better-Harri would have had a real telling off if he had done it! I tried to be calm and asked why she did it....her response? ''I wanted to, stop asking me questions its MY room'' ......I had to walk away else I think I'd have screamed.
Then when OH asks her if she apologised she smiles sweetly and says ''yes i did''. FML.


----------



## poas

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> When can I start buying stuff???!!!??
> 
> NOW!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted! I'm definitely going to get a sleigh cot bed. Im going to wait for the big stuff for thE January sales. I'm not sure yet whether or not I need a changing unit. What does everyone think? I'm seriously temped to book a flight to the USA in January just to go shopping lolClick to expand...

I have a changing unit I got when I had Harri and we are reusing it-it's ideal when upstairs but you will probably find you change her on your lap/sofa a lot once you're comfortable to do so, so make sure the cupboard part is needed else you may find it unneccesary? But that's just my opinion, mine as I say is still being used-in between it was a toy cupboard :)


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.babybasicsgrays.com/ekmps/shops/maureenohadi/images/baby-style-hollie-sleigh-cot-bed-648-p.jpg

I rly like this one. Will look lovely with some Russian doll bedding!


----------



## TrinityMom

I wouldn't go with a compactum that has the built in bath. I found it really clumsy and I couldn't empty it. Also, you use it for such a short time. You can use the basin or big bath. But one that doubles as a chest of drawers is a good idea
For Tarq we had an old work bench that I painted and that was perfect because it was a good height


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> https://www.babybasicsgrays.com/ekmps/shops/maureenohadi/images/baby-style-hollie-sleigh-cot-bed-648-p.jpg
> 
> I rly like this one. Will look lovely with some Russian doll bedding!

That's beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

After all this junk food it is quite possible the voms are on their way


----------



## poas

Trin for how long did you miss bf'ing when you had to stop? I am really struggling. And even though I know she is doing well on formula I feel (esp now she's poorly) like I should try again and see-I just read a story about a woman who's supply dropped right down and after 3months of ff'ing she was able to relactate?


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OMG my old bed at mum's house is so comfy. If it was king and not just double I'd demand a swap
> 
> I nuv my bed - firm and springy and BIIIIG
> My mom's bed is so soft and has a life of its own - it can tip you off if you lie to close to the end with no one on the other side
> My old bed there is a pine one with a foam mattress. Not comfy at all!Click to expand...

Our mattress is on the floor at the moment because our bed is broken and dh needs to fix it. I would love to sleep in a comfy bed!


----------



## Essie

Sarah we didn't get a changing unit because we already had a drawer/cupboard unit so didn't bother buying a new one. Plus the majority of nappy changes are done downstairs so I just use a changing mat on the floor/sofa. But if you don't have a chest of drawers and need some then a changing unit would probably be useful. 

I have collected a big bag of clothes to send to you for the orphans, I am aiming to package it up and send it this week, I just want to iron some of the clothes first.


----------



## Sarachka

I love firm beds too. My bed is too soft!

Essie don't worry about ironing them, I roll em up really small to get the package as compact as possible so they probably arrived in Ukraine in such a state!!

Like Essie and lissy, I'm not sure I'll need the drawers. The nursery has a big built in closet and I'll probs get a big chest of plastic storage drawers to go in there out of sight. The sofa bed will remain in there and I can change on there


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> B, do your clocks change too? :shrug:
> 
> I never got the clock change thing. But then I think our light is less extreme than yours. It gets light here at around 4:30am in summer and sets around 7pm. In winter it's around 6am and sets around 5pm

Yep, clocks changed today, dark at 6pm 'twas! :shock: We will have to scurry home early from the park and into our burrow now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> For those not on FB and bbm
> 
> Tarq 'fixing' his eyes that got hurt with elastic
> 
> 
> Amusing the boys in the car

Fabulous pics Trin:thumbup: Your hair looks fabbo black:cloud9: and Luna's right, you're a pretty little thing aren't you:hugs:

Like the eye remedy :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Trin for how long did you miss bf'ing when you had to stop? I am really struggling. And even though I know she is doing well on formula I feel (esp now she's poorly) like I should try again and see-I just read a story about a woman who's supply dropped right down and after 3months of ff'ing she was able to relactate?

I literally cried for 2 weeks, and then I sort of got used to the idea. I have read quite a bit about relactation and wish I had known about it.

Tarq is the most sickly of all the boys and I often wonder if it's because he didn't have breast milk for long


----------



## poas

do you think it could work? I want to try but oh said he worries that now I'm more used to her ff'ing I might try relactating-it not work, and then I'll get upset all over again. I wondered if it was worth just trying to supplement if I can, although I have not even leaked since stopping bf'ing, which isn't a promising thought.


----------



## TrinityMom

Well health freak bulimic Tori strikes again :sick:

I wonder how long calories take to absorb...maybe weighless won't be so bad after all :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> do you think it could work? I want to try but oh said he worries that now I'm more used to her ff'ing I might try relactating-it not work, and then I'll get upset all over again. I wondered if it was worth just trying to supplement if I can, although I have not even leaked since stopping bf'ing, which isn't a promising thought.

I think it depends on why you stopped and if there is an underlying issue that dried up the milk- which there certainly was in my case and may be in yours. I think maybe try supplement but don't pin your hopes on it so that whatever she gets is a bonus and not something to be upset about


----------



## HollyMonkey

Units. I have a chest of drawers with just a screw on changing frame on it, which we'll take off once we no longer need it :thumbup: And like Essie I just changed her on a mat on the floor or bed most of the time but the changing table/chest of drawers in her bedroom is still a really important part of our after bath pyjamas and evening songs and feet kisses etc routine, and as a tiny baby she loved the mobile there, so I recommend a changing table somewhere :thumbup: Most of my nappies are changed midflight now though!!


----------



## poas

Thanks Trin, I think I'll try I didnt stop out of choice, I dried up but according to this woman her body responded better to relactation than when she initially fed...I think at least I'll know I have literally tried EVERY possibility this way :)


----------



## TrinityMom

After the wiccaning we went to one of the huge exotic pet shops to get crickets for the dragons and for the boys to look around. They love it. It has everything from pigs to chickens, gigantic pythons and boas, spiders, fish, birds, sugar gliders (which are my favourite) etc etc. Anyway, DH was really drawn to a Maximillian parrot and really wants one. Which is odd because he never wants to get a pet. It was very sweet and they sound like sweet birds and not too noisy. This one is hand reared so it's very tame. My dad had them but he had thousands of birds so I don't remember them as much as some of teh more standout ones

https://www.pionusparrot.com/pp/Felix2007aTrans66k.png


----------



## TrinityMom

Social Network is on so I think I may watch it


----------



## Sarachka

STOP PRESS!! OH has just announced he doesn't really like apple crumble. How can I be with him??!!??!


----------



## LunaLady

Lissy, I think it would of course be worth a shot to try to relactate. If it doesn't work, it's not the end of the world; if you only get a little each day, then what a wonderful supplement for Esme; and if your milk comes back in full force - then what a blessing and you will be so proud of your hard work!

I am taking Fenugreek and it has really helped to increase my supply. I was only getting 1-1.5 oz every 2-3 hours and now I'm getting 2-3 oz every 2-3 hours. I take 1 500 mg pill every time I pump, so 8-10 pills per day.

I think if you are going to try to re-establish your supply, pumping as often as possible will really help you. It probably will really suck (no pun intended!) in the beginning, but will be worth it in the end! If it were me, I would do a full day (24 hrs) of power pumping - pump for 15 minutes every single hour. Then, the next day pump for 20 minutes every two hours (for example at 6am, 8am, 10am, etc - not 2 hrs from the time you stopped pumping previously) and do that for several days until you establish a good supply.

Of course let Esme nurse from you whenever you can, I'd say... Rhyko has serious nipple confusion from all the bottles he's had and doesn't always latch to my breast.

I hope it works for you! And be sure to eat LOTS and drink LOTS of water. When i skip a meal because I'm busy I see it in my next few pumping sessions.


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute pictures, Trin! You are so beautiful :blush:
> 
> I dyed my hair super dark a few weeks ago, we have a similar hair color, now! I just love going dark in the fall :cloud9:
> 
> YAY!!! Luna is here and I'm awake!!!!:yipee:
> 
> Thank you :blush: That's very kind
> 
> I once had blondish highlights and I felt very odd...sort of airy and flirty :haha: But that's just me. I dyed it black last week so just like 1 shade darker than my hairClick to expand...

Hi Trin! :hugs:

I tend to go blonde in the summers and dark in the fall/winter. I like both colors so the flip flop is fun :happydance:

I can't imagine you with blonde hair! You already looks so young, I think you might look like the boys' slightly older sister instead of their mum if you had blonde hair! :haha:



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Aha. Essie - Adam is warming a curry for breakfast!
> 
> I am shocked we haven't had a monkey parade too.
> 
> How was everyone's babies with the clocks?
> 
> Lissy :hugs: I think that it is bad that she has sent Em but esme will be healthier after the cold has lifted. Erin's had a cold for years... The doc said it's fine! Until they're 7 it's good that they are exposed to it... She's just tiny so it's not fair!
> 
> Lyra woke at 3, but I don't know if that was the clocks or just her waking because she's been up anytime between 3 and 6am for the last few days anyway :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We kept Cara up an hour later than normal to try to compensate for the clocks changing. She slept from around 8pm till 7am.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Go Cara!
> So, I keep wondering... once baby starts sleeping longer stretches, how do I keep my milk supply up? I mean, with exclusively pumping it's a big no-no to go longer than four hours... How do people who exclusively BF keep their supply up when baby starts sleeping for long stretches like that?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> With BFing if he baby is consistently sleeping longer stretches then they don't need feeding at that time so you don't need to make milk then. It usually doesn't affect your daytime supply. Not sure if it works the same with pumping :shrug:Click to expand...

Wow, that's so very interesting! Well, I am too scared to NOT pump at night, but if I ever get to exclusively BF Rhyko I will certainly just got with it! Ah, to sleep more than an hour here and there!! :cloud9:



Mollykins said:


> Morning/ afternoon all. :wave:

Hi Molly!! :hugs: 



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Aha. Essie - Adam is warming a curry for breakfast!
> 
> I am shocked we haven't had a monkey parade too.
> 
> How was everyone's babies with the clocks?
> 
> Lissy :hugs: I think that it is bad that she has sent Em but esme will be healthier after the cold has lifted. Erin's had a cold for years... The doc said it's fine! Until they're 7 it's good that they are exposed to it... She's just tiny so it's not fair!
> 
> Lyra woke at 3, but I don't know if that was the clocks or just her waking because she's been up anytime between 3 and 6am for the last few days anyway :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We kept Cara up an hour later than normal to try to compensate for the clocks changing. She slept from around 8pm till 7am.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Go Cara!
> So, I keep wondering... once baby starts sleeping longer stretches, how do I keep my milk supply up? I mean, with exclusively pumping it's a big no-no to go longer than four hours... How do people who exclusively BF keep their supply up when baby starts sleeping for long stretches like that?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oddly Luna, the body just seems to adjust. With Cara sleeping longer through the night, at first my boobs felt like they would bust but the less she feeds in the night, the less full they are getting. My daytime supply is unaffected :shrug: What I do still do is pump once before I go to bed for my stored supply. Surely the signals the body sends when breast feeding must be the same as when you pump??Click to expand...

I'm not sure about if I could go without night pumping. It takes me like five minutes to get a let down with the pump, so I suspect the hormonal response just isn't the same - which makes sense! :haha: 



TrinityMom said:


> Luna, how is Rhyko doing?

He seems to be improving ever so slightly with each day. We are still giving the tissue salts, he's seeing a chiropractor three times per week, we bought him one of these for sleeping (because for now co-sleeping was robbed from me as well due to the reflux :cry: ), we started him on an infant dose of probiotics, I'm taking probiotics, I have cut out wheat, soy, corn, and dairy from my diet, and we're also giving him a prescription multi-vitamin. Phew! But, somewhere in there something is working just a bit, or he's starting to grow out of it. He actually can get sleep between feeds, now, which is amazing. Last night I got two hour and a half sessions of sleep! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

My MIL has taken over both bathrooms (we set up our master bedroom for them to stay in so they have their own bed/bath and can be shut away from the screaming baby all night) and is spraying her excessive amounts of hair spray and 'frizz-ease' and whatever else all over.. :sick: I haven't used hairspray (or make-up or any other thing like that) in three years or more, so the smell is overwhelming! I feel like I need to open the windows. Yay for lots of chemicals flying around the house.... I make such an effort to avoid that kind of SHITE. :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My mum probably thinks I lost my virginity a couple of weeks before I announced my positive pregnancy test with Holly :haha:
> 
> My mom once walked in on DH and I when we were 17 so she had no such delusions :blush:Click to expand...

I can honestly say I did NOT have sex to get pregnant with these twins!! Im a good girl still lol!!



TrinityMom said:


> I don't want to go to weighless this week :blush: I had the giant slice of pizza on friday, a red velvet cupcake yesterday. Then today I forgot to eat breakfast and ate a cupcake and cornflake cluster at the wiccaning, and a pie and chips followed by a cupcake for lunch/ dinner :blush: SOOOO not healthy :nope:

MMMMMM SOUNDS SO GOOD


----------



## addie25

LUNA I AM SO GLAD YOU ARE ON :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Addie!

I am about to go, though - we are buying a new washer/dryer today! Our current set is original to the house (1977!!) and the smallest load size on the washer uses 25 gallons of water! And with cloth wipes/diapers I need to do frequent smaller loads, so this 25 gallons every day or so is EXPENSIVE!!

TTYL, Turtles!


----------



## addie25

TTYL Luna


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> My MIL has taken over both bathrooms (we set up our master bedroom for them to stay in so they have their own bed/bath and can be shut away from the screaming baby all night) and is spraying her excessive amounts of hair spray and 'frizz-ease' and whatever else all over.. :sick: I haven't used hairspray (or make-up or any other thing like that) in three years or more, so the smell is overwhelming! I feel like I need to open the windows. Yay for lots of chemicals flying around the house.... I make such an effort to avoid that kind of SHITE. :growlmad:

Ugh this would annoy me. Especially with a baby around. Does she know how you feel about chemicals etc? You'd think she'd at least try to be less spray-happy in your house. 

I'm glad things with Rhyko are improving. Each little step forward will hopefully makes things easier for you and DH. Ireally admire you for how much you are pumping. I tried pumping a few times and I was so sore afterwards, I can't imagine doing it all day. :hugs: I hope things aren't made too hard with your MIL there.


----------



## Essie

I now really want to dye my hair. At the moment it's brown. I dyed it red a couple of years ago and that's almost grown out now. Its pretty much at its natural colour now but seeing everyone talking about hairdye makes me want to do something with it :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Evening all

Glad to see you're all bumbling along nicely

Lissy I don't know anything about relactation but I can't see the harm in trying and I sincerely hope it works for you too

Luna have fun buying a washing machine, and I'm glad to see that your head's above the water and you're finding a Rhyko Rhythm

Sarachka as I said the other day I ain't got much to buy this time, but with Holly the gender scan was the defining shopping moment for me, things jumped out once I knew 'it' was a 'she'!! I started tentatively knitting for baby at 12 weeks though. The main thing is that if you purchase things now, well you must post pics

I had a super time at our friends- she made a delicious roast veal with a cheese stuffing, served with a potato gratin. Salmon and salad starter, and a posh strawberry icecream cake (which I didn't eat but I'm not an icecream fan at all so that was easy enough) for dessert. Lots of nice olives and pistachios for nibbles so I left the table VERY FULL but with blood sugars that were back to my fasting rate 2hrs later. And I had potato gratin but I had soooo much protein and salad with it it all got broken down very efficiently Then IT WAS MARVELLOUS because they took their dog for a walk and since I'd already walked 2hrs in the forest this morning I stayed in, and had their sofa to myself with a cosy blanket and magazines to read and half snoozed while everyone went for a long walk- Heaven!!!!

Just made a vanilla and a chocolate batch of my magic biscuits- they smell yummo. Ginger ones next, I'm really branching out now 

And I'm still full of the forest this morning, my soul absorbed an enormous part of it on my walk *


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> My MIL has taken over both bathrooms (we set up our master bedroom for them to stay in so they have their own bed/bath and can be shut away from the screaming baby all night) and is spraying her excessive amounts of hair spray and 'frizz-ease' and whatever else all over.. :sick: I haven't used hairspray (or make-up or any other thing like that) in three years or more, so the smell is overwhelming! I feel like I need to open the windows. Yay for lots of chemicals flying around the house.... I make such an effort to avoid that kind of SHITE. :growlmad:
> 
> Ugh this would annoy me. Especially with a baby around. Does she know how you feel about chemicals etc? You'd think she'd at least try to be less spray-happy in your house.
> 
> I'm glad things with Rhyko are improving. Each little step forward will hopefully makes things easier for you and DH. Ireally admire you for how much you are pumping. I tried pumping a few times and I was so sore afterwards, I can't imagine doing it all day. :hugs: I hope things aren't made too hard with your MIL there.Click to expand...

Well, yes - I do think she knows and she's a really sweet lady, bless her - but she has some pretty serious self esteem issues and he morning getting ready routine takes three hours... So I think she would have a serious problem with not doing all her hair and make up stuff :shrug: I will be airing out the house when they go, though!!! :thumbup:



Essie said:


> I now really want to dye my hair. At the moment it's brown. I dyed it red a couple of years ago and that's almost grown out now. Its pretty much at its natural colour now but seeing everyone talking about hairdye makes me want to do something with it :-k

Seeing or hearing about people dyeing their hair always triggers me to do it, too! :haha: its just fun :)
There are some really good more natural hair dyes out there now, too. I have been using Naturtint at the recommendation of Trim! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Lissy, I think it would of course be worth a shot to try to relactate. If it doesn't work, it's not the end of the world; if you only get a little each day, then what a wonderful supplement for Esme; and if your milk comes back in full force - then what a blessing and you will be so proud of your hard work!
> 
> I am taking Fenugreek and it has really helped to increase my supply. I was only getting 1-1.5 oz every 2-3 hours and now I'm getting 2-3 oz every 2-3 hours. I take 1 500 mg pill every time I pump, so 8-10 pills per day.
> 
> I think if you are going to try to re-establish your supply, pumping as often as possible will really help you. It probably will really suck (no pun intended!) in the beginning, but will be worth it in the end! If it were me, I would do a full day (24 hrs) of power pumping - pump for 15 minutes every single hour. Then, the next day pump for 20 minutes every two hours (for example at 6am, 8am, 10am, etc - not 2 hrs from the time you stopped pumping previously) and do that for several days until you establish a good supply.
> 
> Of course let Esme nurse from you whenever you can, I'd say... Rhyko has serious nipple confusion from all the bottles he's had and doesn't always latch to my breast.
> 
> I hope it works for you! And be sure to eat LOTS and drink LOTS of water. When i skip a meal because I'm busy I see it in my next few pumping sessions.

I did Fenugreek Luna. We could only get the seeds at that stage not the capsule so I drank loads and loads of the tea. Have you started to smell like maple syrup yet :haha: I did!


----------



## poas

Luna I am glad you seem much happier now :)


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Lissy, I think it would of course be worth a shot to try to relactate. If it doesn't work, it's not the end of the world; if you only get a little each day, then what a wonderful supplement for Esme; and if your milk comes back in full force - then what a blessing and you will be so proud of your hard work!
> 
> I am taking Fenugreek and it has really helped to increase my supply. I was only getting 1-1.5 oz every 2-3 hours and now I'm getting 2-3 oz every 2-3 hours. I take 1 500 mg pill every time I pump, so 8-10 pills per day.
> 
> I think if you are going to try to re-establish your supply, pumping as often as possible will really help you. It probably will really suck (no pun intended!) in the beginning, but will be worth it in the end! If it were me, I would do a full day (24 hrs) of power pumping - pump for 15 minutes every single hour. Then, the next day pump for 20 minutes every two hours (for example at 6am, 8am, 10am, etc - not 2 hrs from the time you stopped pumping previously) and do that for several days until you establish a good supply.
> 
> Of course let Esme nurse from you whenever you can, I'd say... Rhyko has serious nipple confusion from all the bottles he's had and doesn't always latch to my breast.
> 
> I hope it works for you! And be sure to eat LOTS and drink LOTS of water. When i skip a meal because I'm busy I see it in my next few pumping sessions.
> 
> I did Fenugreek Luna. We could only get the seeds at that stage not the capsule so I drank loads and loads of the tea. Have you started to smell like maple syrup yet :haha: I did!Click to expand...

Is that what does it?!?! I thought I had weird milk, I even got oh to smell me as I thought I was losing the plot!! I tried Esme on the boob earlier...I will try again, but she didnt really know what to do-I guess this young the bottle already comforts her, but perseverance is key :)
B I want the food you had!!


----------



## TrinityMom

After the voms earlier, I am now starving! But I really don't want to eat at 10pm


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Lissy, I think it would of course be worth a shot to try to relactate. If it doesn't work, it's not the end of the world; if you only get a little each day, then what a wonderful supplement for Esme; and if your milk comes back in full force - then what a blessing and you will be so proud of your hard work!
> 
> I am taking Fenugreek and it has really helped to increase my supply. I was only getting 1-1.5 oz every 2-3 hours and now I'm getting 2-3 oz every 2-3 hours. I take 1 500 mg pill every time I pump, so 8-10 pills per day.
> 
> I think if you are going to try to re-establish your supply, pumping as often as possible will really help you. It probably will really suck (no pun intended!) in the beginning, but will be worth it in the end! If it were me, I would do a full day (24 hrs) of power pumping - pump for 15 minutes every single hour. Then, the next day pump for 20 minutes every two hours (for example at 6am, 8am, 10am, etc - not 2 hrs from the time you stopped pumping previously) and do that for several days until you establish a good supply.
> 
> Of course let Esme nurse from you whenever you can, I'd say... Rhyko has serious nipple confusion from all the bottles he's had and doesn't always latch to my breast.
> 
> I hope it works for you! And be sure to eat LOTS and drink LOTS of water. When i skip a meal because I'm busy I see it in my next few pumping sessions.
> 
> I did Fenugreek Luna. We could only get the seeds at that stage not the capsule so I drank loads and loads of the tea. Have you started to smell like maple syrup yet :haha: I did!Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what does it?!?! I thought I had weird milk, I even got oh to smell me as I thought I was losing the plot!! I tried Esme on the boob earlier...I will try again, but she didnt really know what to do-I guess this young the bottle already comforts her, but perseverance is key :)
> B I want the food you had!!Click to expand...

It was _very_ good food:munch: Their company was nice too but I prefer to get to the essentials:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> After the voms earlier, I am now starving! But I really don't want to eat at 10pm

Maybe just a little bedtime snack? Mousey dinner we call it in our family


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Lissy, I think it would of course be worth a shot to try to relactate. If it doesn't work, it's not the end of the world; if you only get a little each day, then what a wonderful supplement for Esme; and if your milk comes back in full force - then what a blessing and you will be so proud of your hard work!
> 
> I am taking Fenugreek and it has really helped to increase my supply. I was only getting 1-1.5 oz every 2-3 hours and now I'm getting 2-3 oz every 2-3 hours. I take 1 500 mg pill every time I pump, so 8-10 pills per day.
> 
> I think if you are going to try to re-establish your supply, pumping as often as possible will really help you. It probably will really suck (no pun intended!) in the beginning, but will be worth it in the end! If it were me, I would do a full day (24 hrs) of power pumping - pump for 15 minutes every single hour. Then, the next day pump for 20 minutes every two hours (for example at 6am, 8am, 10am, etc - not 2 hrs from the time you stopped pumping previously) and do that for several days until you establish a good supply.
> 
> Of course let Esme nurse from you whenever you can, I'd say... Rhyko has serious nipple confusion from all the bottles he's had and doesn't always latch to my breast.
> 
> I hope it works for you! And be sure to eat LOTS and drink LOTS of water. When i skip a meal because I'm busy I see it in my next few pumping sessions.
> 
> I did Fenugreek Luna. We could only get the seeds at that stage not the capsule so I drank loads and loads of the tea. Have you started to smell like maple syrup yet :haha: I did!Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what does it?!?! I thought I had weird milk, I even got oh to smell me as I thought I was losing the plot!! I tried Esme on the boob earlier...I will try again, but she didnt really know what to do-I guess this young the bottle already comforts her, but perseverance is key :)
> B I want the food you had!!Click to expand...

Maybe try a lactation aid?

https://www.asklenore.info/breastfeeding/induced_lactation/images/lact_aid1.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> When can I start buying stuff???!!!??

i started buying stuff after my scan, all neutral and then major stuffs after gender scan, il send you the pump this week :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

You are vommy with Tori, you poor thing. Worth it though, if that's what it takes to be able to buy hairclips and pink socks with bows on :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> After the voms earlier, I am now starving! But I really don't want to eat at 10pm
> 
> Maybe just a little bedtime snack? Mousey dinner we call it in our familyClick to expand...

I think I'll have some cream crackers and marmite

I was going to apologise for the inane post... and then you commented :haha:

I forgot to say that when I was at the pet shop there were some spectacular roosters and DH said 'You should take a pic for Bethany's DH' :haha: I've indoctrinated my husband!:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You are vommy with Tori, you poor thing. Worth it though, if that's what it takes to be able to buy hairclips and pink socks with bows on :yipee:

I TOTALLY agree!!!

Tho if I go for my scan this week and she has suddenly grown and extra appendage I shall be very cross :sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Trin for how long did you miss bf'ing when you had to stop? I am really struggling. And even though I know she is doing well on formula I feel (esp now she's poorly) like I should try again and see-I just read a story about a woman who's supply dropped right down and after 3months of ff'ing she was able to relactate?
> 
> I literally cried for 2 weeks, and then I sort of got used to the idea. I have read quite a bit about relactation and wish I had known about it.
> 
> Tarq is the most sickly of all the boys and I often wonder if it's because he didn't have breast milk for longClick to expand...

Faye is always getting the colds/coughs and i believe its because i could only breast feed for 2 weeks, Angel never gets colds etc she was bf for 6 weeks


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> do you think it could work? I want to try but oh said he worries that now I'm more used to her ff'ing I might try relactating-it not work, and then I'll get upset all over again. I wondered if it was worth just trying to supplement if I can, although I have not even leaked since stopping bf'ing, which isn't a promising thought.

i tried re-lactating and it didnt work but i felt better in myself that at least i tried (now and again il stick James on just for him to get close to me)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Social Network is on so I think I may watch it

i watched this the other day and really enjoyed it :)


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Social Network is on so I think I may watch it
> 
> i watched this the other day and really enjoyed it :)Click to expand...

I was surprised at how good it was. Considering the amount of time I spend on FB I thought I should watch but I was definitely entertained...and music by Trent Reznor is always a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> After the voms earlier, I am now starving! But I really don't want to eat at 10pm
> 
> Maybe just a little bedtime snack? Mousey dinner we call it in our familyClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll have some cream crackers and marmite
> 
> I was going to apologise for the inane post... and then you commented :haha:
> 
> I forgot to say that when I was at the pet shop there were some spectacular roosters and DH said 'You should take a pic for Bethany's DH' :haha: I've indoctrinated my husband!:blush:Click to expand...

If I were a qualified stomach disorders doctor then cream crackers and marmite would be my exact prescription. Perfect:thumbup: 

Ha ha, yes your DH was right about the roosters! I find it hilarious how I'm always talking about you guys as normal friends; even today the guy who we were with is off to NY to run the Marathon next weekend and he's worried about the snow there affecting travel, and obviously I thought of Addie and was like "oh yes, a friend of mine who lives in the States mentioned it's snowing there at the moment":haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

So trin are you 2 hours away now? I guess our dark is more severe. Soon we'll have 8/9 hours only (about 8.30 - 4.30 :shock:) 

B sounds a nice day, I have lounged, revised, read (determined to finish vanity fair) and now Adam is snoozing after eating everything in sight today and getting indigestion :dohh: He's just started snoring, which really annoys me. He does it all night. I have terrors about snoring. 

Sezi *I don't like apple pie, *can just about take a crumble! But I'd never choose it in a restaurant! 

Just watching that Frozen Planet - it's awesome. While he is asleep I might watch 16 and pregnant and or read and revise like I know I should :sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> STOP PRESS!! OH has just announced he doesn't really like apple crumble. How can I be with him??!!??!

that is totally unacceptable lol


----------



## poas

April thats exactly how I feel-if I try and fail at least I did everything I could!
Trin I will look into the lactation aid :)
Jaynie I watched that-I love Attenborough :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin it's 9.20 here, are we still time twins?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> My MIL has taken over both bathrooms (we set up our master bedroom for them to stay in so they have their own bed/bath and can be shut away from the screaming baby all night) and is spraying her excessive amounts of hair spray and 'frizz-ease' and whatever else all over.. :sick: I haven't used hairspray (or make-up or any other thing like that) in three years or more, so the smell is overwhelming! I feel like I need to open the windows. Yay for lots of chemicals flying around the house.... I make such an effort to avoid that kind of SHITE. :growlmad:

i HATE the smell of perfume!

edit:i meant hairspray but said perfume in my head!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I love apple crumble!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> My MIL has taken over both bathrooms (we set up our master bedroom for them to stay in so they have their own bed/bath and can be shut away from the screaming baby all night) and is spraying her excessive amounts of hair spray and 'frizz-ease' and whatever else all over.. :sick: I haven't used hairspray (or make-up or any other thing like that) in three years or more, so the smell is overwhelming! I feel like I need to open the windows. Yay for lots of chemicals flying around the house.... I make such an effort to avoid that kind of SHITE. :growlmad:
> 
> i HATE the smell of perfume!Click to expand...

Says Mrs Magnolia and Febreze :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> After the voms earlier, I am now starving! But I really don't want to eat at 10pm
> 
> Maybe just a little bedtime snack? Mousey dinner we call it in our familyClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'll have some cream crackers and marmite
> 
> I was going to apologise for the inane post... and then you commented :haha:
> 
> I forgot to say that when I was at the pet shop there were some spectacular roosters and DH said 'You should take a pic for Bethany's DH' :haha: I've indoctrinated my husband!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a qualified stomach disorders doctor then cream crackers and marmite would be my exact prescription. Perfect:thumbup:
> 
> Ha ha, yes your DH was right about the roosters! I find it hilarious how I'm always talking about you guys as normal friends; even today the guy who we were with is off to NY to run the Marathon next weekend and he's worried about the snow there affecting travel, and obviously I thought of Addie and was like "oh yes, a friend of mine who lives in the States mentioned it's snowing there at the moment":haha:Click to expand...

I'm glad my snack met with Dr Munkie's approval :haha:

I also talk about you guys like face to face friends. My mom always asks what the latests with my turtles is


----------



## HollyMonkey

With lots of cloves and cinnamon in it :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> So trin are you 2 hours away now? I guess our dark is more severe. Soon we'll have 8/9 hours only (about 8.30 - 4.30 :shock:)
> 
> B sounds a nice day, I have lounged, revised, read (determined to finish vanity fair) and now Adam is snoozing after eating everything in sight today and getting indigestion :dohh: He's just started snoring, which really annoys me. He does it all night. I have terrors about snoring.
> 
> Sezi *I don't like apple pie, *can just about take a crumble! But I'd never choose it in a restaurant!
> 
> Just watching that Frozen Planet - it's awesome. While he is asleep I might watch 16 and pregnant and or read and revise like I know I should :sulk:

That would be so weird for us having so little daylight. But then it's weird for me when I go to the uk in summer and it is light so late


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin it's 9.20 here, are we still time twins?

Sadly no :nope: I'm an hour ahead :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly ate 3 whole big bananas today!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed...well, to smear icing on the rest of teh cupcakes for DH to take to work and me to take to work DH and then go to bed. It may be early for all of you but for no-clocks-change-Trin it is still late

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin it's 9.20 here, are we still time twins?
> 
> Sadly no :nope: I'm an hour ahead :cry:Click to expand...

:cry: That's mean :cry: Do you have a clock change coming up?

Am I in sync with England now then?:shrug: Or have your clocks changed too England?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly ate 3 whole big bananas today!

She could be twinsies with my boys. If I buy a box of bananas (about 2kg) and don't limit them, they will eat it all on one day


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin :hugs:


----------



## Essie

I had a serious craving for apple crumble and custard the other day, I bought one because I was too lazy to make it and it was disappointing. Crumble cake is the next thing to try on my baking list.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin it's 9.20 here, are we still time twins?
> 
> Sadly no :nope: I'm an hour ahead :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: That's mean :cry: Do you have a clock change coming up?
> 
> Am I in sync with England now then?:shrug: Or have your clocks changed too England?Click to expand...

We never change our clocks :haha: We're consistent like that :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly ate 3 whole big bananas today!
> 
> She could be twinsies with my boys. If I buy a box of bananas (about 2kg) and don't limit them, they will eat it all on one dayClick to expand...

:haha: See! You comment on inane posts too!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin it's 9.20 here, are we still time twins?
> 
> Sadly no :nope: I'm an hour ahead :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: That's mean :cry: Do you have a clock change coming up?
> 
> Am I in sync with England now then?:shrug: Or have your clocks changed too England?Click to expand...

Ours have changed too. I think you are in your own monkeytime zone now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin it's 9.20 here, are we still time twins?
> 
> Sadly no :nope: I'm an hour ahead :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: That's mean :cry: Do you have a clock change coming up?
> 
> Am I in sync with England now then?:shrug: Or have your clocks changed too England?Click to expand...
> 
> We never change our clocks :haha: We're consistent like that :thumbup:Click to expand...

I won't change mine then :sulk:


----------



## TrinityMom

Plus, we work on African time which means whenever it happens it happens. We don't strictly adhere to clocks and calendars and silly things like that :haha:


----------



## Essie

Night Trin. Hope Tori stops giving you the voms. Sleep well x


----------



## Sarachka

MOTHER OF GOD OH made the best soup in THE WORLD

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/756bb3d4.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin it's 9.20 here, are we still time twins?
> 
> Sadly no :nope: I'm an hour ahead :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: That's mean :cry: Do you have a clock change coming up?
> 
> Am I in sync with England now then?:shrug: Or have your clocks changed too England?Click to expand...
> 
> Ours have changed too. I think you are in your own monkeytime zone now.Click to expand...

:sad2:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Social Network is on so I think I may watch it
> 
> i watched this the other day and really enjoyed it :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was surprised at how good it was. Considering the amount of time I spend on FB I thought I should watch but I was definitely entertained...and music by Trent Reznor is always a bonus :thumbup:Click to expand...

iv been using fb since 2007 and to find out how it all began was cool i knew about the court case etc was very intriguing! mark has refused to watch it as it portrays him as a person who betrays his friends, his friend edwardo actually told the story about it all and there is a book called the accidental billionaires about it all which im going to buy tomorrow :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nommo soup Sarachka!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello m'lovelies :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> My MIL has taken over both bathrooms (we set up our master bedroom for them to stay in so they have their own bed/bath and can be shut away from the screaming baby all night) and is spraying her excessive amounts of hair spray and 'frizz-ease' and whatever else all over.. :sick: I haven't used hairspray (or make-up or any other thing like that) in three years or more, so the smell is overwhelming! I feel like I need to open the windows. Yay for lots of chemicals flying around the house.... I make such an effort to avoid that kind of SHITE. :growlmad:
> 
> i HATE the smell of perfume!Click to expand...
> 
> Says Mrs Magnolia and Febreze :haha:Click to expand...

that was soooo James lol


----------



## kit_cat

Do we have an update on Clare's progress? (if any)


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hello m'lovelies :flower:

:wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Lissy...glad you're having another go at BFing. As has already been said, if it doesn't work then you know you gave it your best shot and I'm sure Esme will be just fine either way :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin..night Bethany :kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

how are we all lovelies?! 
so i had a brilliant night last night! and today crunchie should be well jel that Mick out of TOWIE smiled at me and he definitely secretly likes me! hahaha 
Jays going to buy that x5 mop for my x mas present! too excited! 
James is just a gorge pot he has got the chunckiest arms and he sucks his thumb :awww:
il update with some photos in a mojo


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi...I'd start picking up a few bits and bobs anytime if I were you. I remember buying a little 4 piece set and taking it out and looking at it every so often for the first few months :cloud9: I wouldn't go mad just now though because you'll see so much over the coming months that if you buy lots just now, you may very well see other things that you'll wish you'd got instead.


----------



## kit_cat

Luna...things seem to be on the up for you m'love...I'm so pleased. Long may it continue and little Rhyko really sounds like he's getting to grips with things :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

B..sounds like a lovely and delicious afternoon :thumbup: Loved your pics from the forest :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks guys. Won't be buying any clothing yet bc, as you know, *I don't do neutral!*


----------



## Sarachka

It's so lovely to have Luna back with us more often


----------



## kit_cat

Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k

As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.

My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

the blurry one he was talking to me about how much he loves cuddling his teddy :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01887-20111028-1422.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG01844-20111025-1410.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG01863-20111026-2151.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG01861-20111026-2151.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG01893-20111028-2215.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Ah April..so glad you're on top of the world at the mo' :thumbup: And little James is just.......REEM! :happydance: I nuv him :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> the blurry one he was talking to me about how much he loves cuddling his teddy :)


He has SUCH personality. I've never seen a baby like it!!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k
> 
> As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.
> 
> My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:

ah sweet i dont know what to suggest, but maybe she just wants her mummy at night, they say babies prefer mummies milk at night etc so maybe she just prefers to be in your arms with your smell?! as its the hormones etc even though it is formula. :shrug:


----------



## Essie

I've just found a 'rich brown' semi-permanent dye in my bathroom. Think fate is telling me to dye my hair.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k
> 
> As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.
> 
> My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:
> 
> ah sweet i dont know what to suggest, but maybe she just wants her mummy at night, they say babies prefer mummies milk at night etc so maybe she just prefers to be in your arms with your smell?! as its the hormones etc even though it is formula. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks April..you might be right but it's only a recent thing, she was fine before. I'm worried if OH perseveres and she keeps doing this, it will start affecting other feeds he does too and also his confidence with her. Hmmm, what to do?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I've just found a 'rich brown' semi-permanent dye in my bathroom. Think fate is telling me to dye my hair.

'Tis meant to be :thumbup: Pics please :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> the blurry one he was talking to me about how much he loves cuddling his teddy :)
> 
> 
> He has SUCH personality. I've never seen a baby like it!!!Click to expand...

he does make me laugh at how he gives me the faces :) my mum was amazed at him last night he is very vain and loves the mirror
 



Attached Files:







SDC15329.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ah April..so glad you're on top of the world at the mo' :thumbup: And little James is just.......REEM! :happydance: I nuv him :cloud9:

ah thankyou :) i am totally in love with my life! iv never been in this happy place before! and he nuvs his auntie too :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya ladies - watched that 16 and pregnant. Was a weird one, like her pregnancy passed her by with her head in the sand. Maybe I found her bland :shrug:

Kit that does sound quite the predicament and sadly I dint know, wish I did :hugs: I reckon maybe you should both do it for a bit and maybe like your presence will be enough to ween her off you? Or can you trade another feed with OH? Like he dies early morning so you get linger the other side... 

B I think when ours go back - you won't be alone again, though there are others on the thread constantly alone in time zones - I'm sure! 

Night Trin :sleep: well I think it's mad that light is so different everywhere yours sounds kind of ideal but I like the mis match for us. The variation and how it changes time everyday is marvellous really! 

Luna you MIL sounds mad, I do use products but regularly say to adam that I can't wait to let go! And not care, I need to die my hair as I have 2 grey ones :sad:. You do seem in better spirits and it's lovely :hugs: hope you're enjoying everything else about the PIL's visit! 

Lissy - good luck relactating :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k
> 
> As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.
> 
> My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:

That's a hard one. I think if she's that upset I'd be tempted to say let OH have a break from giving her the night feed. But I can understand that being hard for him. Maybe like April said she just likes to be with her mummy at night?


----------



## mummyApril

that sounds as if i wasnt happy with my girls but now i feel totally complete with my girls and son, this is just the best feeling in the world my 3 children :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k
> 
> As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.
> 
> My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:
> 
> ah sweet i dont know what to suggest, but maybe she just wants her mummy at night, they say babies prefer mummies milk at night etc so maybe she just prefers to be in your arms with your smell?! as its the hormones etc even though it is formula. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April..you might be right but it's only a recent thing, she was fine before. I'm worried if OH perseveres and she keeps doing this, it will start affecting other feeds he does too and also his confidence with her. Hmmm, what to do?Click to expand...

it is difficult maybe try for a couple more days, i really hope she settles with the feed soon! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Cassies been real quiet hope shes ok!


----------



## mummyApril

its only frickin hallowe'en tomorrow! cant wait to dress up with the girls and decorate the house!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya ladies - watched that 16 and pregnant. Was a weird one, like her pregnancy passed her by with her head in the sand. Maybe I found her bland :shrug:
> 
> Kit that does sound quite the predicament and sadly I dint know, wish I did :hugs: I reckon maybe you should both do it for a bit and maybe like your presence will be enough to ween her off you? Or can you trade another feed with OH? Like he dies early morning so you get linger the other side...
> 
> B I think when ours go back - you won't be alone again, though there are others on the thread constantly alone in time zones - I'm sure!
> 
> Night Trin :sleep: well I think it's mad that light is so different everywhere yours sounds kind of ideal but I like the mis match for us. The variation and how it changes time everyday is marvellous really!
> 
> Luna you MIL sounds mad, I do use products but regularly say to adam that I can't wait to let go! And not care, I need to die my hair as I have 2 grey ones :sad:. You do seem in better spirits and it's lovely :hugs: hope you're enjoying everything else about the PIL's visit!
> 
> Lissy - good luck relactating :thumbup:

Thanks Jaynie :hugs:
I was thinking that OH can sit in with me while I do her feed in case I do something different and I can do the same in case it's something obvious he's doing...I doubt it but it's a start :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> that sounds as if i wasnt happy with my girls but now i feel totally complete with my girls and son, this is just the best feeling in the world my 3 children :cloud9:

Ahhh, lovely :hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Cassies been real quiet hope shes ok!

I was thinking that earlier, I guess she has just been busy.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Cassies been real quiet hope shes ok!
> 
> I was thinking that earlier, I guess she has just been busy.Click to expand...

Wasn't she off to.......Hexham? I may just have completely made that up??


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Cassies been real quiet hope shes ok!
> 
> I was thinking that earlier, I guess she has just been busy.Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't she off to.......Hexham? I may just have completely made that up??Click to expand...

oh i dont know maybe i missed this?! i just havent seen pink writing for a while


----------



## Essie

I must bid you adieu, off to bedfordshire for me. Sleep well all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie...same to you :hugs:

It's goodnight from me too, I'll leave you with a chuckle..


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight everyone :)


----------



## LunaLady

We got a new washer/dryer! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> It's so lovely to have Luna back with us more often

Thank you, Sezi :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k
> 
> As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.
> 
> My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:

I would say to have your OH not do the feedings for maybe a few weeks and then have him try again and see if she's 'forgotten' about being fussy. I'm having issues with Rhyko screaming at the breast and my instinct is to keep pushing with the hopes he'll latch, but I have read over and over again to stop and try again at another time, otherwise the associations will run deep and be hard to break. :shrug:

Tough situation, though! I hope there's a happy ending :hugs:



mummyApril said:


> the blurry one he was talking to me about how much he loves cuddling his teddy :)

Such a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## poas

Morning, happy Halloween.
Sorry Sarah, I am holding Esme so punctuation is out the window.
How are you all? We are sat having cuddles after her feed-she is very bunged up and sounds like a little hedgehog-think i might pop her in her cot and go for a bath and then put some vicks in it afterwards so it gently steams through to her....
I hope everyone has fun today x


----------



## mummyApril

James only slept from half 9 until 6am!! wowsers! that only means i have no excuse for a nap haha x


----------



## poas

Yes you do....there's never a good reason NOT to nap lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bonjour :flower:

Gorge photos April of cheeky chops!

Kit I can only suggest the same as the other girls that you swap feeds for a bit? :shrug: And you can tell your DH that Holly used to cry at the mere sight of daddy but she now runs around giggling when he comes home from work inciting him to chase her, and for sure their bond will only get stronger and stronger until she's a complete daddy's girl, however shakey the start was!! I think April's massively right about the smell and hormones, a baby can smell her mother a mile off, and Cara's womb memories are still pretty close, so maybe a daytime feed where she's more alert to the outside world and not in her wombzone if she's having a little existential adjustment phase? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We're off to the Jardin d'Acclimatation this afternoon with dh's cousins and their kids who are in Paris for a few days. They live in Dijon so we don't see them much but they're lovely. And Holly will love the Jardin d'Acclimatation- it's a kind of zoo come funfair in the Bois de Boulogne in Paris. Animals and funnymirrors and a glass maze and stuff :thumbup: I've been there a few times but never with my own daughter :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right must go, promised to carve out a pumpkin for dss the younger this morning...

Happy Mondays all xxxx

:yipee: yay for washing machine Luna!


----------



## poas

Wow, that sounds awesome B! I have rushed around panicking and then realised I hadn't changed the upstairs clock so we are waaaaaaaaaaaay ahead of ourselves! 
OH and Esme are happily snoring away, so Harri and I are enjoying the last morning of him being 5!


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww such a cute song :flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npp7ZFOgpyM


----------



## kit_cat

Aww Clare..that is a lovely song :cloud9: 

How are you doing?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh im ok.had a few odd contractions after sexy time :haha: thats really difficult being this preg :rofl:

im off for my scan at 10.45 so should update about 1.00pm but i bet they just say bog baby goodbye :rofl: after 2 hours of waiting :grr:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not really into Halloween and evil spirits so I made a friendly pumpkin!:flower: It'll show up better once it's dark, and creamy pumpkin soup for lunch. I'll have a bit since it's so nutritious but it's very high on the GI index:cry: And I overclubbed it at breakfast and had 2 readings above 120:cry: I had a 118 so did another finger and got 127, and another and got 109, and another and got 125:wacko: Wish I'd done the 3rd finger first:haha: But the good news is I did have 2 slices of toast _*with honey*_ and a big bowl of muesli *with milk*, so there's room for improvement! Just leaving out the honey and replacing milk with yoghurt helps alot. I need to get my GD confirmed though so I don't have to buy my own test strips, so will call the hospital this week to have me in to confirm. I don't want to do the silly sugary drink O Sullivan test, I prefer the hospital method where they give you steak and chips :munch: Mind you I don't know what to do with Holly for the day:-k Hmmm tricky one. 

I'm going to dry out the pumpkin seeds and make something with them, not sure what yet....
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Clare it's amazing that you're due, it so seems like yesterday I was squinting at your line!!:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Clare it's amazing that you're due, it so seems like yesterday I was squinting at your line!!:happydance:

lol it was soooooo faint:haha: i thought it was an evap:dohh:
certainly dont feel like an evap today.

did anyone have gender dreams?

lately its been a boy in EVERY dream:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy monday turtles!

I feel like the good fairy today: sent cupcakes to work with DH, brought cupcakes for work DH to cheer him up, paid for DH's car repairs...that's it so not so much actually :dohh:

How are we all today? The gay Irishman says Durban looks like Ireland today and he came in all bundled up in a jacket....I think he's feeling nostalgic because it's really not so cold


----------



## poas

I cant wait to meet your SON Clare :)
Here are a few photo's...the ''Little Sister'' vest is from Aunty Kit :)
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









001.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k
> 
> As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.
> 
> My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:

That's so horrible for DH and I understand why he is so upset. Is it possible that she is a bit more mature and doesn't need the winding in the middle of the feed? Maybe she's hungry and is cross because the bottle is being taken away?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> We got a new washer/dryer! :dance:

Oooh! What did you get? I want a new washing machine that has never had cat blankets in it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k
> 
> As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.
> 
> My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:
> 
> That's sos horrible for DH and I understand why he is so upset. Is it possible that she is a bit more mature and doesn't need the winding in the middle of the feed? Maybe she's hungry and is cross because the bottle is being taken away?Click to expand...

Ooo yes could be that


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh good I can go and eat, bloods are at 70. Starving!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

NEWBIE DOOBY DOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Check your letter box next week, off to the Post Office with something for yooooooooooooo........


----------



## HollyMonkey

I enter the citrus fruits tomorrow, intermediate level fruits :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n114/corsiphoto/photos-part2/turtle-1.jpg?t=1203710804https://www.freakingnews.com/pictures/24000/Halloween-Turtle-24001.jpg


----------



## Essie

Morning all!
Hope all turtles and turtle babies are well. 

B your trip out sounds lovely. I want to go!

Lissy, Esme looks gorgeous as a little pumpkin. 

April sounds like James had a good sleep. It's always nice when they have a good night and you get those few extra hours.


----------



## kit_cat

B..lovely happy pumpkin :thumbup:

I really admire your unending GD knowledge! It's very impressive!


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH told me this morning that my boobs are looking 'milky' :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I enter the citrus fruits tomorrow, intermediate level fruits :thumbup:

Exciting :happydance: I found the peach the first of the exciting fruits and then they just get better and better (until the banana, which is just confusing :wacko:)


----------



## Essie

Clare good luck at the hospital.


----------



## TrinityMom

I forgot to say, that's a splendid pumpkin B :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I cant wait to meet your SON Clare :)
> Here are a few photo's...the ''Little Sister'' vest is from Aunty Kit :)

Awwwwww, Esme is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I enter the citrus fruits tomorrow, intermediate level fruits :thumbup:
> 
> Exciting :happydance: I found the peach the first of the exciting fruits and then they just get better and better (until the banana, which is just confusing :wacko:)Click to expand...

I read Bs post completely wrong. I assumed it had something to do with GD and was about to ask :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/big_eyes.gif

I'm doing something really bitchy! Having a morning bath before DH and the boys come back from cycling and use up all the hot water showering :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I forgot to check my bloods when I got to work so only checked now - I ate at 9 and it's 11:35 and they are 112.....doesn't bode well :nope:

I had 40g of wholewheat pronutro with a teaspoon of xylitol and milk. And a glass of fruit juice


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I forgot to say, that's a splendid pumpkin B :thumbup:

Thanks:flower: To be honest I didn't invest much time and effort:blush: And DH's other cousin grew the pumpkin in his garden, not us!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/big_eyes.gif
> 
> I'm doing something really bitchy! Having a morning bath before DH and the boys come back from cycling and use up all the hot water showering :haha:

That's not bitchy, that's just good planning :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I enter the citrus fruits tomorrow, intermediate level fruits :thumbup:
> 
> Exciting :happydance: I found the peach the first of the exciting fruits and then they just get better and better (until the banana, which is just confusing :wacko:)Click to expand...
> 
> I read Bs post completely wrong. I assumed it had something to do with GD and was about to ask :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Yes, it's a GD ticker, shows me what fruits I am allowed to eat at each stage in the GD:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/big_eyes.gif
> 
> I'm doing something really bitchy! Having a morning bath before DH and the boys come back from cycling and use up all the hot water showering :haha:
> 
> That's not bitchy, that's just good planning :haha:Click to expand...

I feel like a sneaky cow!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well I have a bit of a predicament :-k
> 
> As you most likely know, from the moment Cara arrived, I've been keen for OH to be as involved with every aspect of her care as possible. As I've breast fed, from around 4 weeks onwards, I've expressed feeds so OH could be part of that too and he will sometimes give her a bottle of formula before bed. This has all worked fine up until maybe a week or two ago where Cara starts screaming her head off when OH tries to wind her half way through her night time bottle. She goes into an absolute hysterical frenzy and ends up so upset that she can't take anymore of her feed. This has never happened with me but seems to be becoming a regular occurence with OH.
> 
> My question is this....should I get OH to persevere in the hope that this doesn't get worse and that it improves the situation or stick to just me giving her her feed at night? OH is very upset and feels like she's rejecting him. Tonight I had to finish her feed off as she was crying so hard that she almost brought up the few ounces she'd had. I hate that OH feels like this but I can hardly blame him. He's so good with her :shrug:
> 
> That's sos horrible for DH and I understand why he is so upset. Is it possible that she is a bit more mature and doesn't need the winding in the middle of the feed? Maybe she's hungry and is cross because the bottle is being taken away?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo yes could be thatClick to expand...

Thanks Trin and B :hugs:

We could try not winding her I suppose...although I do this when I feed her and although she protests, she settles back down after and finishes her feed :shrug: Worth a try though :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning.

B Adam really wants to do a pumpkin so I might have to find one for him somewhere :-k

I'm stuck in waiting for this parcel to be picked up and supposedly I have an interview at 3pm but it does seem sketchy and the package might not have been collected. I don't know what to make of it, I googled the company and the only thing that came up on them were the job adverts (I also didn't apply - I applied for another job) and the emails just come from a gmail account :shrug: 

Kit any joy with Cara and Billy last night?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Surpris/big_eyes.gif
> 
> I'm doing something really bitchy! Having a morning bath before DH and the boys come back from cycling and use up all the hot water showering :haha:
> 
> That's not bitchy, that's just good planning :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like a sneaky cow!Click to expand...

:muaha:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> B Adam really wants to do a pumpkin so I might have to find one for him somewhere :-k
> 
> I'm stuck in waiting for this parcel to be picked up and supposedly I have an interview at 3pm but it does seem sketchy and the package might not have been collected. I don't know what to make of it, I googled the company and the only thing that came up on them were the job adverts (I also didn't apply - I applied for another job) and the emails just come from a gmail account :shrug:
> 
> Kit any joy with Cara and Billy last night?

That does sound a bit sketchy. My brother had an interview recently for one job but they offered him a different one - if he paid £700 to do a course first! He said no but said he would be interested in the job he actually interviewed for, didn't hear from them again.


----------



## Essie

Anyone have any tips on getting baby to take a bottle? Both DH and my mum have tried unsuccessfully. I leave the room so she can't see me. We've tried different types of bottles but she just pushes the nipple around with her tongue. Not sure what to try next :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy I rly do nuv Esme, she is SO adorable!!!

Jaynie, Kiana on 16&preg right?! She is pregnant again!! She is also a complete whore and posts really pornographic tweets! Heh she is also a criminal, as is her baby daddy! I've been waiting for her episode bc I know her story already, but yeah I found it really tame. I was waiting for some sort of Jerry Spring ghetto girl smack down.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm making an idea board of nursery ideas. All girlie lol.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Anyone have any tips on getting baby to take a bottle? Both DH and my mum have tried unsuccessfully. I leave the room so she can't see me. We've tried different types of bottles but she just pushes the nipple around with her tongue. Not sure what to try next :shrug:

Make sure you have a teat with an age appropriate nipple so the flow is right and express a little onto the teat and into her mouth. And just persevere and persevere. It gets harder the older they get.


----------



## TrinityMom

It's Ch'ien's birthday tomorrow. Top of his wishlist was a 1/3 size pool table. DH was going to buy it last week and then his car broke down so he didn't get it and the plan was for him to go today. Then yesterday we went somewhere that had a foosball table and now he really wants that :dohh: I have never left it this late to buy a present and it makes me really panicky. Now we're trying to find a foosball table we can afford and not getting anywhere fast


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any tips on getting baby to take a bottle? Both DH and my mum have tried unsuccessfully. I leave the room so she can't see me. We've tried different types of bottles but she just pushes the nipple around with her tongue. Not sure what to try next :shrug:
> 
> Make sure you have a teat with an age appropriate nipple so the flow is right and express a little onto the teat and into her mouth. And just persevere and persevere. It gets harder the older they get.Click to expand...

Thanks Trin. I'm pretty sure they are age-appropriate but I will check. I think maybe we should've started trying a bit earlier, we did try but she showed no interest so we left it instead of persevering.


----------



## Sarachka

Guess who will be there when i get off work today?!?!?!

ALEX!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> B Adam really wants to do a pumpkin so I might have to find one for him somewhere :-k
> 
> I'm stuck in waiting for this parcel to be picked up and supposedly I have an interview at 3pm but it does seem sketchy and the package might not have been collected. I don't know what to make of it, I googled the company and the only thing that came up on them were the job adverts (I also didn't apply - I applied for another job) and the emails just come from a gmail account :shrug:
> 
> Kit any joy with Cara and Billy last night?

Hi Jaynie...it was only last night's feed I was talking about yesterday so we'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Anyone have any tips on getting baby to take a bottle? Both DH and my mum have tried unsuccessfully. I leave the room so she can't see me. We've tried different types of bottles but she just pushes the nipple around with her tongue. Not sure what to try next :shrug:

Something you could try that me and OH did when we first started Cara on the bottle was OH wore one of my tshirts while feeding her. Maybe your scent will encourage her even though it will be OH trying to feed her? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm making an idea board of nursery ideas. All girlie lol.

You've got :pink: in your mind then? Does Charlie know this?? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> It's Ch'ien's birthday tomorrow. Top of his wishlist was a 1/3 size pool table. DH was going to buy it last week and then his car broke down so he didn't get it and the plan was for him to go today. Then yesterday we went somewhere that had a foosball table and now he really wants that :dohh: I have never left it this late to buy a present and it makes me really panicky. Now we're trying to find a foosball table we can afford and not getting anywhere fast

Good luck Trin! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Guess who will be there when i get off work today?!?!?!
> 
> ALEX!!!!

:yipee:

How is your back?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any tips on getting baby to take a bottle? Both DH and my mum have tried unsuccessfully. I leave the room so she can't see me. We've tried different types of bottles but she just pushes the nipple around with her tongue. Not sure what to try next :shrug:
> 
> Something you could try that me and OH did when we first started Cara on the bottle was OH wore one of my tshirts while feeding her. Maybe your scent will encourage her even though it will be OH trying to feed her? :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit, I'll get him to try this later and see how we get on.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Anyone have any tips on getting baby to take a bottle? Both DH and my mum have tried unsuccessfully. I leave the room so she can't see me. We've tried different types of bottles but she just pushes the nipple around with her tongue. Not sure what to try next :shrug:


Not me! Holly refused the bottle outright and went straight to cup! But this was when I weaned her at 7 months so a bit different from your case. My BF had problems getting her bubs to a bottle too and with her 2nd did the odd bottle feed from birth to avoid this issue!


----------



## cassie04

HOWDY!!!!!!!! :blush:

I am soo sooo sorry i havent been on in a while it has been CRAZY up here.....Dixie has been porrly, which means expensive vet appointments, dentist appointments cos my teeth have gotten bad since being preggo, think i have a root canal, midwife appointments, dissertation start due, other uni work due, grandma's up and visiting, Daves dads birthday, moving furniture to hexham, arrangin removals, handing in notices, sorting bills, plus a ridiculous amount of being ill with a cold! :dohh: its been hectic! i havent ever had a second to myself madness!

Please forgive me! :flower:
sooooooooooooooo.......... what have i missed :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was a very unhelpful post from me for you essie :haha:


----------



## cassie04

:hi: Kit! hows the lovely baby cara? any more photies!:shrug: Please tell me there is a photo of OH feeding lyra in your top! and please say you chose the most girly tshirt ever! :haha: Thats a good idea tho! I will remember this!


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiii B and Sarah :flower:

I missed your 12 week scan......... :hugs: soweeee! how did it all go?!? any photies? page number? xxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> That was a very unhelpful post for you essie :haha:

:haha: its good to know im not the only person who struggles with it! My main worry is for when she has to go to nursery at 8 months. Maybe she could use a cup then? I'm supposed to be going to my works Christmas meal so I just wanted to try to get her taking an occasional bottle, in case she's hungry while im out. It'll be my first time out without her though so I doubt I'll be gone too long.


----------



## cassie04

Hows addie and her double trouble? I cant remember of i commented or not?!?!? but how amazing is your bump pic soooo soon with that stripey top :cloud9: 

Did you end up calling your horrible friend in the end?


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: kmteehoo!

Please tell us how you and your little one are getting on. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> :hi: Kit! hows the lovely baby cara? any more photies!:shrug: Please tell me there is a photo of OH feeding lyra in your top! and please say you chose the most girly tshirt ever! :haha: Thats a good idea tho! I will remember this!

Hiya Cassie...phew you are busy just now eh? I hope you do find some time to relax and shift that cold :flower:

Cara is doing well although a little out of sorts when her daddy feeds her, I'm hoping it's just a phase :wacko: Apart from that and apart from adjusting to the clocks changing she's just dandy...thanks for asking :kiss:

Haha! Yes, the t-shirt OH wore of mine was a huge maternity one that I wore when full term so it fitted him well enough but did have a pretty pattern on the front. Should've taken a pic eh? :haha:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kit! hows the lovely baby cara? any more photies!:shrug: Please tell me there is a photo of OH feeding lyra in your top! and please say you chose the most girly tshirt ever! :haha: Thats a good idea tho! I will remember this!
> 
> Hiya Cassie...phew you are busy just now eh? I hope you do find some time to relax and shift that cold :flower:
> 
> Cara is doing well although a little out of sorts when her daddy feeds her, I'm hoping it's just a phase :wacko: Apart from that and apart from adjusting to the clocks changing she's just dandy...thanks for asking :kiss:
> 
> Haha! Yes, the t-shirt OH wore of mine was a huge maternity one that I wore when full term so it fitted him well enough but did have a pretty pattern on the front. Should've taken a pic eh? :haha:Click to expand...

haha defintley :haha:

are you still breast feeding kit? I totally didnt take into concideration about how the clocks turning back would effect a babies routines! Hopefully it wont take much for her to adapt an hour :shrug: Glad she is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah Essie adam is concerned too, and well the old saying that if something is too good to be true then it probably is. I'm worried that I am missing an interview for my dream job but it can't be my dream job if I don't know what it is, the advert lends itself to a sales role but I don't want a sales role! Ever. I can't do it. 

Oh kit I thought it was a general problem that you wanted fixed last night! I defo think you both being there for as many feeds as possible will help. If it is because she wants you it might suffice for now and she'll see Billy gets your approval. I think they are that aware... In the nicest way possible they're like dogs :haha:. It's a tough one for you because I'd never like to see Adam feel like that with our baby. So I get that you want to persevere. Erin does it with me when she stays. She wants me in the night and not Adam and he has tried - in a way it is heartbreaking because he'd love it he's a night person.

B your day sounds awesome, my parcel has been picked up so I reckon that I'll have a brew with a friend who just text and said that he was off too. Good job he is Adam's friend too :haha: 

I have an application lined up and some revision for these tests too. I think that if I am productive enough with other job stuff (better graduate civil service jobs) I will justify it with myself that I haven't gone for the weird interview. 

:-k :-k :-k :-k 

I think too much...


----------



## kit_cat

Yep, still BFing Cassie :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, according to todays test it's a :bfn: will await the :witch: now :D


----------



## Essie

I want Alicia Silverstone to cook me dinner. I'm looking at recipes in her book "The Kind Diet" and some of them look yummy :munch:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> NEWBIE DOOBY DOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Check your letter box next week, off to the Post Office with something for yooooooooooooo........

:yipee: this telepathy thing is getting weird now, b/c i have a little something in my car with your name on it :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

well im back from the hospital!
they did usual urine(was negative) sample bp ect and growth scan(baby still big and afi still high) told me not to worry! and to come back for ANOTHER scan next weds.they arent looking at inducing me atall so whats the point of these scans :hissy:
i waited 3 hours to be told the same fecking thing!!!

anyway got home got call from dr! i have either a kidney or bladder infection! which explains my sereve back ache:grr: why was this never picked up:hissy: off to drs to collect medicine! feckin nhs :hissy:


----------



## poas

I dont understand that Clare-my consultant said that they knew I was having big baby, so no point doing growth scans all the time as it wont stop baby growing!lol.
Oh and honestly-you don't want to be induced unless you have to xx


----------



## emandi

Do you remember us to be Halloweeers last year at this time?

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

:witch:Happy Hallowe'en Aunties from Cara the witch! :witch: *cackles*


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> Do you remember us to be Halloweeers last year at this time?
> 
> :rofl:

We were the witches of peestick :haha:


----------



## Essie

I love Cara the witch! And the pic of her on fb is so cute.


----------



## Essie

Clare I'm sorry it didn't go better at the hospital :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare does seem like they are wasting your time! :hugs: although you have time on your side so it won't last long. 

Luna forgot to say I agree with sarah it is lovely to have you back more frequently. 

I have been to town for benefit form and I have a job application to fill in and we are off to Adam's sisters for halloween tea :thumbup: his nieces and nephews will be there. 

I'll be back in a bit on the computer too for a turtle party. Gonna be eating stew with lashings of crusty bread and beetroot :munch: :munch:


----------



## poas

Mmmmm....we just had beef stew with dumplings and garlic bread :) proper winter food :)
I have been trying with Esme again last night and several times today but she won't latch on still...I think this has made me realise she is happy, content and settled on the formula, so at least I got that from it and will just spend my time enjoying every minute of my kids and not worrying now :)
I am feeling really happy tonight for some reason, the excited sort of happy you are as a kid on christmas eve...does that make sense?I think it must be where I am so excited to give Harri his bday presents tomorrow :) Nuv you all!


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy - I hope that Harri has a great birthday tomorrow!! It's so sweet I can't wait for all that! :cloud9:

Kit she is truly adorable!! :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Do you remember us to be Halloweeers last year at this time?
> 
> :rofl:

I remember that! One of our numerous names :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What a cute little witch Kit! :witch: And Lissy I love that excited feeling and get it when I'm planning Holly treats! :hugs:

About to put one very very tired baby to bed, she's rubbing her eyes and yawning on the sofa...:awww:

It came up in a post earlier but Holly was never affected by the clock change of one hour, and when we travel to and fro to the UK it passes her by too :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going for my anatomy scan tomorrow :happydance:
And if the lab will let me do a fasting glucose test, drink the vile stuff, pop off to radiography for the scan and come back for the 2 hr test I'll do the gtt as well


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm loving the baby halloween pics ... so sweet!

I got Ch'ien the pool table and I think he'll actually love it. It is rather impressive - wouldn't fit in the boot of my car, had to go along the back seat and it is as long as the car is wide


----------



## HollyMonkey

We went to the animal fair and Holly had 3 merry-go-round rides including one where she went in a flying elephant that went up and down https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/elephant-rose.gif And we saw a camel weeing for a very long time, and Holly got a shiny blue dolphin balloon on a stick which she insisted on taking to bed with her just now https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/fish3.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Harri and Chi'en have the same birthday? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going for my anatomy scan tomorrow :happydance:
> And if the lab will let me do a fasting glucose test, drink the vile stuff, pop off to radiography for the scan and come back for the 2 hr test I'll do the gtt as well

Oooo good luck:thumbup: My lab won't let me move when I do mine:growlmad:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> We went to the animal fair and Holly had 3 merry-go-round rides including one where she went in a flying elephant that went up and down https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/elephant-rose.gif And we saw a camel weeing for a very long time, and Holly got a shiny blue dolphin balloon on a stick which she insisted on taking to bed with her just now https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/fish3.gif

Sounds like a lot of fun. I'm not wishing away Lyra being little, because it's going too fast as it is, but I also can't wait til she's old enough to appreciate things like this :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Get them to double check for a willy Trin won't you :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for my anatomy scan tomorrow :happydance:
> And if the lab will let me do a fasting glucose test, drink the vile stuff, pop off to radiography for the scan and come back for the 2 hr test I'll do the gtt as well
> 
> Oooo good luck:thumbup: My lab won't let me move when I do mine:growlmad:Click to expand...

My hospital wouldn't let me move either. They said I could walk to the loo super slowly "if you really have to".


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Harri and Chi'en have the same birthday? :shrug:

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for my anatomy scan tomorrow :happydance:
> And if the lab will let me do a fasting glucose test, drink the vile stuff, pop off to radiography for the scan and come back for the 2 hr test I'll do the gtt as well
> 
> Oooo good luck:thumbup: My lab won't let me move when I do mine:growlmad:Click to expand...

I'm going to try pull the doctor card :haha: worth a try


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> We went to the animal fair and Holly had 3 merry-go-round rides including one where she went in a flying elephant that went up and down https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/elephant-rose.gif And we saw a camel weeing for a very long time, and Holly got a shiny blue dolphin balloon on a stick which she insisted on taking to bed with her just now https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/fish3.gif
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fun. I'm not wishing away Lyra being little, because it's going too fast as it is, but I also can't wait til she's old enough to appreciate things like this :cloud9:Click to expand...

It is delightful when they start enjoying stuff, and still she was waaaay too little for most of the fun stuff for kids today! DH and I said we'll come back when we have 5 and 7yr olds to get maximum benefit!! But it's true that Holly is real fun to take out now, such innocent excitement and wonder at everything. In just a year Essie you'll be the same, once they walk the whole world changes! But they're still little and cute so it's the best of both worlds really!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Get them to double check for a willy Trin won't you :haha:

Oooooooooh! You know I will :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for my anatomy scan tomorrow :happydance:
> And if the lab will let me do a fasting glucose test, drink the vile stuff, pop off to radiography for the scan and come back for the 2 hr test I'll do the gtt as well
> 
> Oooo good luck:thumbup: My lab won't let me move when I do mine:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> My hospital wouldn't let me move either. They said I could walk to the loo super slowly "if you really have to".Click to expand...

I wanted to get some stamps from the postoffice next door and they wouldn't let me:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Get them to double check for a willy Trin won't you :haha:
> 
> Oooooooooh! You know I will :haha:Click to expand...

Basically 'Anatomy Scan' for you is a euphemism for 'Willy Check' :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's lovely! 

I think the pool table will go down a treat and also have more lasting power as far as the boys are concerned - they'll be playing it well in to their teens.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> That's lovely!
> 
> I think the pool table will go down a treat and also have more lasting power as far as the boys are concerned - they'll be playing it well in to their teens.

I agree:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH was going to get his son a babyfoot (your foosball I think Trin!) this birthday but we decided it would be a 9 day wonder


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Get them to double check for a willy Trin won't you :haha:
> 
> Oooooooooh! You know I will :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Basically 'Anatomy Scan' for you is a euphemism for 'Willy Check' :haha:Click to expand...

Well it is part of basic anatomy :haha:

I may just save myself the hassle and go for the scan and then the glucose tolerance test


----------



## Sarachka

I love how Kim kardashian's $20mil wedding can come to and end after 72 days yet a women marry and a woman is totally against the sanctaty of marriage!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just wrote a visitors message to a new person I saw on the GD thread who is at 10 weeks and had GD with her 1st and it's crept up on her this time too. I hope she replies and wants to talk about food and blood sugar with a primate


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can get the HB quite quickly now with the doppler :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Did you post your nub pics on first tri for guesses Sarachka? What said they?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I just wrote a visitors message to a new person I saw on the GD thread who is at 10 weeks and had GD with her 1st and it's crept up on her this time too. I hope she replies and wants to talk about food and blood sugar with a primate

Just did post dinner bloods and got 135, 121 and 117 from 3 different fingers :shrug: The 135 has me a little worried

My lancet was set too deep tho and now I have 3 bruised fingers (already!) :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Did you post your nub pics on first tri for guesses Sarachka? What said they?

I had like 4 to 1 in favour of girl. But a lot said "I'm justing guessing though"


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just wrote a visitors message to a new person I saw on the GD thread who is at 10 weeks and had GD with her 1st and it's crept up on her this time too. I hope she replies and wants to talk about food and blood sugar with a primate
> 
> Just did post dinner bloods and got 135, 121 and 117 from 3 different fingers :shrug: The 135 has me a little worried
> 
> My lancet was set too deep tho and now I have 3 bruised fingers (already!) :dohh:Click to expand...

What did you have for dinner? 

I always get different readings on different fingers but generally if they're around 100 they don't go above say 110 on another, but the higher readings are a bit more random.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just wrote a visitors message to a new person I saw on the GD thread who is at 10 weeks and had GD with her 1st and it's crept up on her this time too. I hope she replies and wants to talk about food and blood sugar with a primate
> 
> Just did post dinner bloods and got 135, 121 and 117 from 3 different fingers :shrug: The 135 has me a little worried
> 
> My lancet was set too deep tho and now I have 3 bruised fingers (already!) :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> What did you have for dinner?
> 
> I always get different readings on different fingers but generally if they're around 100 they don't go above say 110 on another, but the higher readings are a bit more random.Click to expand...

I had stirfry with loads of veg and Udon noodles - 100g of noodles. I did have sweet and sour sauce tho


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Did you post your nub pics on first tri for guesses Sarachka? What said they?
> 
> I had like 4 to 1 in favour of girl. But a lot said "I'm justing guessing though"Click to expand...

No you need them to be adamant to believe them :haha: I had about 11 girl to 6 boy but the girl ones were more guessy and the boy ones were like, OMG THAT IS SOOOOOO DEFFO A BOY so the boy guesses were ultimately much heavier!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just wrote a visitors message to a new person I saw on the GD thread who is at 10 weeks and had GD with her 1st and it's crept up on her this time too. I hope she replies and wants to talk about food and blood sugar with a primate
> 
> Just did post dinner bloods and got 135, 121 and 117 from 3 different fingers :shrug: The 135 has me a little worried
> 
> My lancet was set too deep tho and now I have 3 bruised fingers (already!) :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> What did you have for dinner?
> 
> I always get different readings on different fingers but generally if they're around 100 they don't go above say 110 on another, but the higher readings are a bit more random.Click to expand...
> 
> I had stirfry with loads of veg and Udon noodles - 100g of noodles. I did have sweet and sour sauce thoClick to expand...

Well sweet and sour sauce is very sweet! 2 nights ago I had a stirfry with 100g noodles and they were at 96 but I had no sweet and sour sauce just soy sauce and sweetener and if I had I'm sure they'd have been nearer 120, not that that's very reassuring coming from me but it's not like you ate something with no extra sugar:shrug: It's certainly not waaay high, the 140's and 50's ones I find more alarming.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Trin was it 2 hours after the beginning of the meal? Coz obviously if it was one and a half hours after start of meal that changes everything and they'd be within range!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And Trin was it 2 hours after the beginning of the meal? Coz obviously if it was one and a half hours after start of meal that changes everything and they'd be within range!!

Nope, 2 hours after. I think I should do the gtt anyway to be sure


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have a bad bloods night because I ate lasagne and not even a healthy homemade one with little pasta but one purchased from a delicatessen on the way back from the fair tonight because everyone was tired and hungry and no one wanted to cook. (ie I didn't want to cook :haha:) Oh dear. Plus a bad breakfast day :nope: Back to my healthy cycling and walking routine tomorrow, it was working wonders last week on my bloods :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And Trin was it 2 hours after the beginning of the meal? Coz obviously if it was one and a half hours after start of meal that changes everything and they'd be within range!!
> 
> Nope, 2 hours after. I think I should do the gtt anyway to be sureClick to expand...

You're still early for GD, 24-28 weeks is more common but there's no harm in checking, and maybe you have a pre-GD glucose intolerance (which is about where I am I think because some days they're all low and then I get random bad ones) and can correct it with diet:thumbup: OR your monitor is giving you higher readings than an intravenous would? :shrug: Mine is usually pretty spot on but one time it gave me a fasting of 111 and I was really worried but actually it was in the 80's on the simultaneous Lab test. I tend not to reason like that though since it only happened once and it becomes easy to persuade myself that my bloods are "lower really" which is not true and is typical of me in a cowardly mood:haha: Sometimes the Lab ones are higher still:wacko: But for a sugary dinner Trin yours are not wildly high, it's just that the tolerated levels in pregnancy are very strict since in a normal pregnancy sugars rarely go above 100 :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> NEWBIE DOOBY DOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Check your letter box next week, off to the Post Office with something for yooooooooooooo........
> 
> :yipee: this telepathy thing is getting weird now, b/c i have a little something in my car with your name on it :haha:Click to expand...

Freeeeaky! By the way you musn't read the customs bit on the envelope, they made me write what the gift is on the envelope since it was going to the States:dohh: Just rip open the envelope without reading anything so it's a surprise, please please!:flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And Trin was it 2 hours after the beginning of the meal? Coz obviously if it was one and a half hours after start of meal that changes everything and they'd be within range!!
> 
> Nope, 2 hours after. I think I should do the gtt anyway to be sureClick to expand...
> 
> You're still early for GD, 24-28 weeks is more common but there's no harm in checking, and maybe you have a pre-GD glucose intolerance (which is about where I am I think because some days they're all low and then I get random bad ones) and can correct it with diet:thumbup: OR your monitor is giving you higher readings than an intravenous would? :shrug: Mine is usually pretty spot on but one time it gave me a fasting of 111 and I was really worried but actually it was in the 80's on the simultaneous Lab test. I tend not to reason like that though since it only happened once and it becomes easy to persuade myself that my bloods are "lower really" which is not true and is typical of me in a cowardly mood:haha: Sometimes the Lab ones are higher still:wacko: But for a sugary dinner Trin yours are not wildly high, it's just that the tolerated levels in pregnancy are very strict since in a normal pregnancy sugars rarely go above 100 :shrug:Click to expand...

Maybe I should wait a bit. Things are complex enough tomorrow because DH's car has broken down again and I have to run the boys to school then fetch DH from the mechanic and get a scan and get him to work....probably a better idea to go next week


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed. Late night, early start and a long day tomorrow :nope:

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And Trin was it 2 hours after the beginning of the meal? Coz obviously if it was one and a half hours after start of meal that changes everything and they'd be within range!!
> 
> Nope, 2 hours after. I think I should do the gtt anyway to be sureClick to expand...
> 
> You're still early for GD, 24-28 weeks is more common but there's no harm in checking, and maybe you have a pre-GD glucose intolerance (which is about where I am I think because some days they're all low and then I get random bad ones) and can correct it with diet:thumbup: OR your monitor is giving you higher readings than an intravenous would? :shrug: Mine is usually pretty spot on but one time it gave me a fasting of 111 and I was really worried but actually it was in the 80's on the simultaneous Lab test. I tend not to reason like that though since it only happened once and it becomes easy to persuade myself that my bloods are "lower really" which is not true and is typical of me in a cowardly mood:haha: Sometimes the Lab ones are higher still:wacko: But for a sugary dinner Trin yours are not wildly high, it's just that the tolerated levels in pregnancy are very strict since in a normal pregnancy sugars rarely go above 100 :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I should wait a bit. Things are complex enough tomorrow because DH's car has broken down again and I have to run the boys to school then fetch DH from the mechanic and get a scan and get him to work....probably a better idea to go next weekClick to expand...

I would do one gestational thing at a time, scan tomorrow, gtt later.:thumbup: You eat sensibly and have a monitor so things aren't going to get out of hand between now and next week or the week after. I'd just enjoy your Willy Check if I were you tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty night Trin a lin xxxx :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy very nearly your birthday Ch'ien and Harri. 

Gorge costume pics. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I AM NEVER EATING HALLOWEEN TREATS EVER AGAIN :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Trin - have fun with Tori at the scan :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: well how many did you eat my girl?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :haha: well how many did you eat my girl?

:blush: Lost count :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> I AM NEVER EATING HALLOWEEN TREATS EVER AGAIN :sick:

Me neither I feel I'm going to pop :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow! I actually closed my eyes tight before daring to peek at my monitor tonight, 103 after a big yummy sloppy lasagne:yipee: When they're near 100 I don't need to re test and can have some bedtime nibbles :yipee:

Nighty night turtles and turtle babies and fruit and eggs in ovaries still xxx :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night trin - have a good time at your scan :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would soooo love to test your blood sugar just now naughty sweet munching girls :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow! I actually closed my eyes tight before daring to peek at my monitor tonight, 103 after a big yummy sloppy lasagne:yipee: When they're near 100 I don't need to re test and can have some bedtime nibbles :yipee:
> 
> Nighty night turtles and turtle babies and fruit and eggs in ovaries still xxx :kiss:

Night you! Sleep well see you tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

We bought sweets in case we had trick or treaters but we haven't had any, I have told DH to take them to work tomorrow!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I would soooo love to test your blood sugar just now naughty sweet munching girls :haha:

Is that part of the immigration checks if any turtles come to France?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I would soooo love to test your blood sugar just now naughty sweet munching girls :haha:

'Twould be a gazillion I'm sure...I feel so sick and it's my own fault :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Night B - sleep well lovely :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> Night trin - have a good time at your scan :cloud9:

Yeah you'd have a :shock: er! I had: potatoes (in the potato and beef hash), crusty White bread, two glasses of normal coke, cakes, chocolates and sweets :blush:

Just watching Frankenstein :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night trin - have a good time at your scan :cloud9:
> 
> Yeah you'd have a :shock: er! I had: potatoes (in the potato and beef hash), crusty White bread, two glasses of normal coke, cakes, chocolates and sweets :blush:
> 
> Just watching Frankenstein :argh:Click to expand...

Your bloods would probably shatter the screen of my monitor :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

...and I think all my teeth may fall out in the night :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I would soooo love to test your blood sugar just now naughty sweet munching girls :haha:
> 
> Is that part of the immigration checks if any turtles come to France?Click to expand...

Yep, blood sugar checks and swimming costume ownership checks :thumbup: Sarachka will need to apply for a swimming costume since she doesn't have one and it's actually illegal here not to have a swimming costume.


----------



## kit_cat

..which will mean I'll be bald and toothless :sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night trin - have a good time at your scan :cloud9:
> 
> Yeah you'd have a :shock: er! I had: potatoes (in the potato and beef hash), crusty White bread, two glasses of normal coke, cakes, chocolates and sweets :blush:
> 
> Just watching Frankenstein :argh:Click to expand...

I meant to ask if you enjoyed Paranormal Activity the other night? Was it the first one?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> ...and I think all my teeth may fall out in the night :nope:

Funny you mention that since I was thinking earlier, that all last GD part of Holly pregnancy and all this one so far, my teeth never get that furry sugary feeling! It makes me realise I much I abuse my teeth in normal non-pregnant life!! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

...and my child will be embarassed by me and my husband will leave me for someone with both hair and teeth :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

....see what happens when you eat too many Hallowe'en treats? The fallout is massive!!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> ...and my child will be embarassed by me and my husband will leave me for someone with both hair and teeth :shock:

:rofl: fool woman... He nuvs you to the moon and back. He'd never dare leave you.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> ..which will mean I'll be bald and toothless :sad2:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/zarbi-9782.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> ...and my child will be embarassed by me and my husband will leave me for someone with both hair and teeth :shock:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/zarbi-9782.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ...and my child will be embarassed by me and my husband will leave me for someone with both hair and teeth :shock:
> 
> :rofl: fool woman... He nuvs you to the moon and back. He'd never dare leave you.Click to expand...

He'll not be able to leave me....I'll gnaw his leg off with my gums in the night! :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ...and my child will be embarassed by me and my husband will leave me for someone with both hair and teeth :shock:
> 
> :rofl: fool woman... He nuvs you to the moon and back. He'd never dare leave you.Click to expand...

he might! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/zarbi-9782.gif


----------



## Mollykins

I'm tired of being starving all the time. :hissy:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> ....see what happens when you eat too many Hallowe'en treats? The fallout is massive!!!

It starts with a nibble of chocolate ands in toothlessness and blood sugars so high you'll never be allowed across the channel!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm tired of being starving all the time. :hissy:

Would you like some Hallowe'en treats?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ...and my child will be embarassed by me and my husband will leave me for someone with both hair and teeth :shock:
> 
> :rofl: fool woman... He nuvs you to the moon and back. He'd never dare leave you.Click to expand...
> 
> He'll not be able to leave me....I'll gnaw his leg off with my gums in the night! :smug:Click to expand...

And if he tries to pull you off he will have no purchase on your bald head and his hands will slip and you can keep on gnawing https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/zarbi-9782.gif


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> ...and my child will be embarassed by me and my husband will leave me for someone with both hair and teeth :shock:
> 
> :rofl: fool woman... He nuvs you to the moon and back. He'd never dare leave you.Click to expand...
> 
> He'll not be able to leave me....I'll gnaw his leg off with my gums in the night! :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> And if he tries to pull you off he will have no purchase on your bald head and his hands will slip and you can keep on gnawing https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/zarbi-9782.gifClick to expand...

Yeth! *teeth have fallen out already*


----------



## kit_cat

Gums and baldness can be attractive you know...all the turtle babies agree :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, must go and lie down and hopefully go to sleep so I can stop feeling sick. All the sugar has gone to my head I think...am delirious :wacko:

Good night all :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Night Kit. 

I must go too, my little pumpkin is asking for her feed so I must attend. Sweet dreams all x


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Night trin - have a good time at your scan :cloud9:
> 
> Yeah you'd have a :shock: er! I had: potatoes (in the potato and beef hash), crusty White bread, two glasses of normal coke, cakes, chocolates and sweets :blush:
> 
> Just watching Frankenstein :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I meant to ask if you enjoyed Paranormal Activity the other night? Was it the first one?Click to expand...

I see yu are offline - hopefully you get it in the morning. I watched 1 & 2 and I liked them both - they are just jumpy not too scary for going to bed. The film we watched called session 9 really tripped me out last night and I could sleep :haha: didn't help that I left the downstairs lights on by mistake I really freaked out.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Luna and April :hi: hope you are both well!


----------



## firstbaby25

April how was your Halloween? It rained here so it was really quiet :haha: poor trick or treaters!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Jaynie :hugs:
How are you my dear?


----------



## mummyApril

hello!!! Jaynie halloween was hectic! but lots of fun! how are you? x


----------



## mummyApril

you guys natter tons! hope youre all good
Trin yay for scan tomoro and happy birthday to Ch'ien and Harri
i would catch up but God im shattered! but guess what *MY DADDYS BACK!!!!*
i had such nice daddy cuddles and he brought back some delicious Canadian sweets, the girls told him he wasnt allowed to do that again (as in go to Canada lol) 
il upload some halloween photos :)


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Hallowe'en aunties :)
 



Attached Files:







376309_10150433682207658_624932657_10198265_1535965845_n.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 4









393311_10150433928612658_624932657_10200276_1565163492_n.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Hi Jaynie :hugs:
> How are you my dear?

I'm quite well! Plodding along had a lovely weekend with Adam and some great hearty Halloween food! :munch: 

And you? Any progress reports on Rhyko? PIL still there?


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight all so tired x


----------



## Essie

Happy birthday to Ch'ien and Harri.

I'm up at 1am for the first time in ages. But I'm not surprised. Lyra didn't feed well before bed so I anticipated a night feed. Although I'm quite happy it's early because when I woke up I thought it must be about 5am, so I've (hopefully) still got some good sleep to have.


----------



## Essie

There are 18 guests reading our thread :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Happy Hallowe'en aunties :)

Such adorable little ones you have, April!!!!!!!! :cloud9:



firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jaynie :hugs:
> How are you my dear?
> 
> I'm quite well! Plodding along had a lovely weekend with Adam and some great hearty Halloween food! :munch:
> 
> And you? Any progress reports on Rhyko? PIL still there?Click to expand...

Glad you had a nice weekend with Adam! :cloud9:

Rhyko is doing well. He's 7 lbs 8.5 oz!! He ate a ton yesterday :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Aunties!!



Here I am with my Grandma (DHs mom)


Practicing my ninja kick!


----------



## Essie

Rhyko is so handsome :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Hello Aunties!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am with my Grandma (DHs mom)
> 
> 
> Practicing my ninja kick!

oh he is sooo cute, he is a gd ninja! :ninja:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone :)


----------



## Sarachka

My mum said I could have a little gift for the baby now that my 12 wk scan went well. Around £25. What could I choose?!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning! I'm a lemon!

I used to hang around with a guy at Uni called Dave Lemon, just as well we didn't fall in love and marry on account of the surname, though Teflon's not much better :haha:

Had no honey on my toast and yoghurt instead of milk and a measly 30g of cereal- see if that keeps my bloods in line. 

You all good today?

HAPPY B DAY TO HARRI AND CH'IEN! :cake: 

It's Toussaint here today, so DH has gone off with the running club and I suspect a family walk will be on the agenda for this arvo :thumbup: Do you have a holiday in the UK today?


----------



## mummyApril

Happy birthday Ch'ien and Harri!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah B dont call your self a lemon haha 

*HAPPY LEMON DAY!!!*:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you could get some indispensibles- a digital thermometer to shove up the bum and some baby nail scissors? They're the only 2 things I use regularly from Holly's toilet bag! Or a nice night lamp for her room if you want to get something more poetic to please your mum? I have one that spins round and has pretty images that light up of lions and castles and things and it cost about 25 euros. Or you could get bath stuff- tub and capes- though if you're getting a sewing machine you'll have a LOVELY time making bath capes with all pretty bias binding on them :cloud9: A padded waterproof changing mat (or 2, but they're pricey here so depends on uk costs) You'll need a musical mobile too- or a music box that you can use alongside a homemade mobile, so you could get a mobile/music box?


----------



## mummyApril

no no holiday today :/


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah i know it sounds boring but crib sheets are good, they can be quite expensive, 2 sheets £20! and sometimes babies bring up a bit (or a lot in some cases) of sick and you will be changing sheets a lot lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

B no holiday for us :nope: Adams at work -sigh!

Luna - sorry love dove my iPad got robbed last night so that Adam could watch Halloween. I love Rhyko - he looks like such a little person now :cloud9: and he is very handsome :) 

Morning april :hi: the kids looked great!

Essie - hope you managed some sleep :haha:

Sezi :-k is there anything you have seen? I wonder if any of the big stuff is £25? OR if you could tell her you don't know but mothercare vouchers for now :shrug:

I have to go and shower and get to the job centre and then hand in my housing benefit form, come back, revise, go out to agency meeting (I have an appointment with a recruitment consultant) and then more revision ready for the big numerical & verbal reasoning tests tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo Rhyko pics came in the night! :yipee: He's adorable Luna! And so big now!


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Jaynie, your day sounds super busy! i have housework to do :/


----------



## Crunchie

Morning 
Happy birthday turtle boys ! 

Been a rough few days with miss Lauren - I have always had an issue putting Lauren to sleep in her cot completely flat so I have tried to raise it but the last week she has just screamed so much she nearly lost her voice ! 
After a few trips to the Hv the doctors has prescribed baby gaviscon .... May be silent reflux as she will sleep soundly in her car seat sitting up 

So last night we gave it with her night feeds .... She slept from
9 - 12 feed then 4am feed up up at 8 !!! So hope this helps as its awful hearing she is in pain x 

Have wonderful days everyone ! 
Luna he is so handsome xxx


----------



## mummyApril

off to do the school run


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning
> Happy birthday turtle boys !
> 
> Been a rough few days with miss Lauren - I have always had an issue putting Lauren to sleep in her cot completely flat so I have tried to raise it but the last week she has just screamed so much she nearly lost her voice !
> After a few trips to the Hv the doctors has prescribed baby gaviscon .... May be silent reflux as she will sleep soundly in her car seat sitting up
> 
> So last night we gave it with her night feeds .... She slept from
> 9 - 12 feed then 4am feed up up at 8 !!! So hope this helps as its awful hearing she is in pain x
> 
> Have wonderful days everyone !
> Luna he is so handsome xxx

ah poor Lauren :( hope she is better soon x


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy birthday Chi'en and Harri

:dohh: I forgot!!!


----------



## poas

Happy Birthday Chi'en!!
Beautiful pics of Rhyko and James :)
Have to go Esme decided she's hungry now!


----------



## firstbaby25

Right off out for some productivity!! Have wonderful mornings all. Taking my iPad so I'll lurk with a vanilla latte at some point!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Happy Hallowe'en aunties :)

Ha ha! Faye and Angel look fab!!!!! :witch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Happy Hallowe'en aunties :)

And James really does not look scary! :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

BETHANY congrats on the LEMON!!!! Woo. A lemon is pretty substantial in size! Thanks for all your suggestions with the gift. I'm thinking maybe night light. OR a bit of a start on some cloth nappies.


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks B i know James really made me jump when i saw him! haha
the girls loved it!


----------



## mummyApril

it looks like someone has hacked at my phone cables outside the front of my house! hmmmm


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think night light's a good one Sarachka, especially if you get something pretty and classic and not too baby, she'll have it right up until she turns 14 and wants to paint her room black :thumbup:

Just having a hot dog sausage and melted cheese break, nommo! More boring bloods talk but my biscuits are actually magic because my breakfast reading was 100 which is perfect because anything less than that I feel short changed and like I should have eaten more, but it's a safe margin from 120, so I had some magic biscuits and about half an hour later really fancied a small wholemeal bread hotdog with cheese so decided if they were still around 100 I could have one and they were 68, which basically means I NEEDED a hotdog :haha: Did 2 different fingers too, both 68! So I have actually created the magic blood sugar lowering biscuit :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

my plan for the day...
eat maltesers, have a nap, do the kitchen, washing, living room, get the girls, do dinner, sort ironing, do bathroom and hallway, homework, reading, spellings, and bed for all of us haha and inbetween all of that entertain drama queen James :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have scan pics!!!!! :yipee:

She had her ankles crossed so the woman could only say 99% girl but I saw no boy bits sticking out. She said the absence of boy bits does not mean girl. I showed her my other scan pic and she said the same thing but when I said we saw 3 lines she was happier :wacko: Can't wait for the 4D
 



Attached Files:







Tori1.pdf
File size: 232.8 KB
Views: 9









Tori2.pdf
File size: 212.5 KB
Views: 6









Tori3.pdf
File size: 241.7 KB
Views: 5









Tori4.pdf
File size: 107.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> it looks like someone has hacked at my phone cables outside the front of my house! hmmmm

Wasn't me! Why would they do that? To kind of plug in free to your server or something?:shrug: I just did a mummyapril and cleaned the bathroom and kitchen and bedroom :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I think night light's a good one Sarachka, especially if you get something pretty and classic and not too baby, she'll have it right up until she turns 14 and wants to paint her room black :thumbup:
> 
> Just having a hot dog sausage and melted cheese break, nommo! More boring bloods talk but my biscuits are actually magic because my breakfast reading was 100 which is perfect because anything less than that I feel short changed and like I should have eaten more, but it's a safe margin from 120, so I had some magic biscuits and about half an hour later really fancied a small wholemeal bread hotdog with cheese so decided if they were still around 100 I could have one and they were 68, which basically means I NEEDED a hotdog :haha: Did 2 different fingers too, both 68! So I have actually created the magic blood sugar lowering biscuit :fool:

wow thats really good! youll be making batches of these biscuits all the time lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Can anyone convert the pdf's or .xcf files to jpeg????


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I have scan pics!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> She had her ankles crossed so the woman could only say 99% girl but I saw no boy bits sticking out. She said the absence of boy bits does not mean girl. I showed her my other scan pic and she said the same thing but when I said we saw 3 lines she was happier :wacko: Can't wait for the 4D

bum bums I can't open them on my computoid


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> it looks like someone has hacked at my phone cables outside the front of my house! hmmmm
> 
> Wasn't me! Why would they do that? To kind of plug in free to your server or something?:shrug: I just did a mummyapril and cleaned the bathroom and kitchen and bedroom :smug:Click to expand...

not quite sure but the lines have been pulled out of my wall! unless its been caught on something?! Jays going to have a look when he comes over tomorrow

are you nesting B? lol i havent done anything yet, apart from the recyclables and bins oh and shopping


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Can anyone convert the pdf's or .xcf files to jpeg????

not me buster. newbs or sarachka or ginge?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Can anyone convert the pdf's or .xcf files to jpeg????

where it says .pdf etc change that to .jpg


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I have scan pics!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> She had her ankles crossed so the woman could only say 99% girl but I saw no boy bits sticking out. She said the absence of boy bits does not mean girl. I showed her my other scan pic and she said the same thing but when I said we saw 3 lines she was happier :wacko: Can't wait for the 4D

oh her little hand :cloud9: that will soon be clasping your finger :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080708203325/desencyclopedie/images/thumb/7/74/John_Lemon_2.jpeg/180px-John_Lemon_2.jpeg

https://everseradio.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/monkey.gif

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KFRnddXqeUo/SK9V9imev4I/AAAAAAAAAA0/ruCMTOaHBEA/S1600-R/paid-for-by-lemon-growers-to-foster-lemon-awareness.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-zslYaqYfzyk/TdX7QoqGQmI/AAAAAAAAAg8/lOIGn5J4Phg/s640/RainbowFood.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> it looks like someone has hacked at my phone cables outside the front of my house! hmmmm
> 
> Wasn't me! Why would they do that? To kind of plug in free to your server or something?:shrug: I just did a mummyapril and cleaned the bathroom and kitchen and bedroom :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not quite sure but the lines have been pulled out of my wall! unless its been caught on something?! Jays going to have a look when he comes over tomorrow
> 
> are you nesting B? lol i havent done anything yet, apart from the recyclables and bins oh and shoppingClick to expand...

Well it's drizzly and grey so a good day for housework, plus the boys are back to school tomorrow after 10 days holiday so the house has been kind of 'overused' and everything needed cleaning and straightening up!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sounds really silly what I just wrote about overusing the house :haha: "Stop using the house so much! It will wear out!" :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> it looks like someone has hacked at my phone cables outside the front of my house! hmmmm
> 
> Wasn't me! Why would they do that? To kind of plug in free to your server or something?:shrug: I just did a mummyapril and cleaned the bathroom and kitchen and bedroom :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not quite sure but the lines have been pulled out of my wall! unless its been caught on something?! Jays going to have a look when he comes over tomorrow
> 
> are you nesting B? lol i havent done anything yet, apart from the recyclables and bins oh and shoppingClick to expand...
> 
> Well it's drizzly and grey so a good day for housework, plus the boys are back to school tomorrow after 10 days holiday so the house has been kind of 'overused' and everything needed cleaning and straightening up!!Click to expand...

yeah same here the girls are brilliant at messing up the house lol


----------



## mummyApril

omg i just ate 7 mini bags of maltesers :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wanna see Trin's scan pics :brat: :hissy: :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> omg i just ate 7 mini bags of maltesers :sick:

Oooo I'm coming to get you with my blood sugar monitor....https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy lemon day :wohoo:

congrats trin i see the pics :flower:

more backache! argh i hate this uti! theres me thinking babys coming soon-im gonna be pregnant forever :hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I have scan pics!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> She had her ankles crossed so the woman could only say 99% girl but I saw no boy bits sticking out. She said the absence of boy bits does not mean girl. I showed her my other scan pic and she said the same thing but when I said we saw 3 lines she was happier :wacko: Can't wait for the 4D
> 
> bum bums I can't open them on my computoidClick to expand...

Me neither :sulk: Maybe I'll take pics of the computer screen :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

happy lemon day bethany!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone convert the pdf's or .xcf files to jpeg????
> 
> where it says .pdf etc change that to .jpgClick to expand...

I tried that but didn't work :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That sounds really silly what I just wrote about overusing the house :haha: "Stop using the house so much! It will wear out!" :fool:

My FIL has this thing of saying "that switch was designed to be switched on and off 2398 times and now you just shortened that by 20!!!" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin check your fb mail i sent you photos but they are zipped so may not open just let me know x


----------



## mummyApril

i must nap before i run out of day! x


----------



## TrinityMom

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







tori.jpg-001.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 9









tori2-001.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7









tori3-001.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









tori4-001.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## addie25

Good morning/afternoon. I am in a rush getting ready for my doctors appointment but I'll be back later when I get home to catch upS hopefully everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Thank you April :hugs:

She said the last one was the most graphic she could get - it's one leg and the bits in between. She was breech with her ankles crossed and trying to hide behind the placenta :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin and April! They're very anatomical- I can't see a willy anywhere, and 99% is pretty good odds Trin, so I think you're in the clear :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Thank you April :hugs:
> 
> She said the last one was the most graphic she could get - it's one leg and the bits in between. She was breech with her ankles crossed and trying to hide behind the placenta :haha:

Looks girly to me on that last pic :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

:hi: everybody!

HAPPY LEMON DAY B!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Trin- look at the lovely scan pictures! :cloud9: are you too worrying it is indeed NOT a girl? I have also booked a 4d scan for december time to hopefully double check! Eash imagine! if it came out a boy! It would have nothing but girly pink dresses :haha:

Addie- I dont know if you seen my message yesterday! but how are you and your bebe's? Whats your doc appointment about today? hope all is good!:hugs:

April- Hows your gorgeous family? How bigs your handsome little fella now?:shrug:

Im a bit of a man when it comes to a cold......BUT I FEEL LIKE I AM DYING!!!!!!! :dohh: I went through 3 lots of toilet roll yesterday just on my snotty nose! and it wasnt the cheap kind! it was the thick stuff - pefect for soaking up my soggy nose! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hi ladies - back from my morning of productivity! Shees they like to waste your time these benefit people! But I am all handed in and just waiting to hear about it. So I am sad that it has come to this and I fell sorry for myself that you can do everything right in life and get no help. If I was an addict with a million kids that I couldn't afford with several different people they would throw money at me and it doesn't seem fair! Poor adam has to go :nope: 

But this is the week that I get a job and get the pleasure of saying 'no i don't need benefits' :smug:

Trin :cloud9: i could see the adobe files - I think you need adobe reader to see the pics :-k cause i have that. Got to go back out soon and still not managed to do any revision! booooo.


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Hi ladies - back from my morning of productivity! Shees they like to waste your time these benefit people! But I am all handed in and just waiting to hear about it. So I am sad that it has come to this and I fell sorry for myself that you can do everything right in life and get no help. If I was an addict with a million kids that I couldn't afford with several different people they would throw money at me and it doesn't seem fair! Poor adam has to go :nope:
> 
> But this is the week that I get a job and get the pleasure of saying 'no i don't need benefits' :smug:
> 
> Trin :cloud9: i could see the adobe files - I think you need adobe reader to see the pics :-k cause i have that. Got to go back out soon and still not managed to do any revision! booooo.

KEEP YOUR CHIN UP JAYNIE :hugs: i have faith in you and im sure this week could be your lucky week :flower:


----------



## cassie04

23 weeks today and my little rainbow ticker has moved to a chunky baby :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Trin omg I love the scan pictures.


----------



## addie25

Cassie I didn't see your message what's up ??


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Cassie I didn't see your message what's up ??

Oh nothing! i was just asking how u and the twin babies were as i havent been on in a while cos had lots to do with uni and moving house! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> :hi: everybody!
> 
> HAPPY LEMON DAY B!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Trin- look at the lovely scan pictures! :cloud9: are you too worrying it is indeed NOT a girl? I have also booked a 4d scan for december time to hopefully double check! Eash imagine! if it came out a boy! It would have nothing but girly pink dresses :haha:
> 
> Addie- I dont know if you seen my message yesterday! but how are you and your bebe's? Whats your doc appointment about today? hope all is good!:hugs:
> 
> April- Hows your gorgeous family? How bigs your handsome little fella now?:shrug:
> 
> Im a bit of a man when it comes to a cold......BUT I FEEL LIKE I AM DYING!!!!!!! :dohh: I went through 3 lots of toilet roll yesterday just on my snotty nose! and it wasnt the cheap kind! it was the thick stuff - pefect for soaking up my soggy nose! :haha:

I am worried! But I think it's my I-have-3-boys paranoia :haha: When we book our back up hospital admission we pay R200 and we get a 4D scan with that so I wiil definitely book. Can't wait. Probably around 28 weeks


----------



## addie25

Today I am meeting with the new doctor. I am here 35 min early bc I though it would take me longer to get here and so I am sitting in my car like an idiot. I also think I parked in the doctors parking lot and it's so tight I don't think I'll b able to pull out without hitting something :/


----------



## TrinityMom

My shoulders are KILLING me today! Damn huge knockers :holly: :growlmad:

I was relieved to only put on 0.2kg this week :thumbup: Not bad considering all the crap I ate

Can you believe that fraudulent stop order came off our charity account again?!?!?! But this time it was nearly R5000 :shock: I've been checking the account daily and just drawing out what's there so we don't lose our money but now it is in major overdraft


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Today I am meeting with the new doctor. I am here 35 min early bc I though it would take me longer to get here and so I am sitting in my car like an idiot. I also think I parked in the doctors parking lot and it's so tight I don't think I'll b able to pull out without hitting something :/

Good luck with the new doc :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Omg this is embarrassing all the doctors n nurses r going inside and I'm sitting in my car like some stalker. I don't want to go in bc I'm so early and don't want to inconvenience them.


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin what's this about fraudulent stop orders? I don't geddit. 

The free scan is good.


----------



## cassie04

22 w 6 day bump :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1515.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8









SAM_1527.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8









SAM_1528.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## addie25

Wow beautiful bump Cassie!!


----------



## Essie

Happy lemon day B.

Lovely scan pics Trin, I think 99% girl is pretty safe. A
Part of me was covinced Lyra was going to be a boy, even though multiple scans said girl. I wasnt convoked until she was born and they said "it's a girl".

Cassis, lovely bump pics.


----------



## Essie

I think Lyra is going to be right handed. I know that's not unusual but DH and I are both left-handed so we wondered if that would affect Lyra. She definitely has a preference for her right hand though, picking up toys etc.


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: everybody!
> 
> HAPPY LEMON DAY B!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Trin- look at the lovely scan pictures! :cloud9: are you too worrying it is indeed NOT a girl? I have also booked a 4d scan for december time to hopefully double check! Eash imagine! if it came out a boy! It would have nothing but girly pink dresses :haha:
> 
> Addie- I dont know if you seen my message yesterday! but how are you and your bebe's? Whats your doc appointment about today? hope all is good!:hugs:
> 
> April- Hows your gorgeous family? How bigs your handsome little fella now?:shrug:
> 
> Im a bit of a man when it comes to a cold......BUT I FEEL LIKE I AM DYING!!!!!!! :dohh: I went through 3 lots of toilet roll yesterday just on my snotty nose! and it wasnt the cheap kind! it was the thick stuff - pefect for soaking up my soggy nose! :haha:
> 
> I am worried! But I think it's my I-have-3-boys paranoia :haha: When we book our back up hospital admission we pay R200 and we get a 4D scan with that so I wiil definitely book. Can't wait. Probably around 28 weeksClick to expand...


awww thats fab! :thumbup: i wanted one around 28 weeks as apparantly the pictures are best between 27-28..... but il be around 30 weeks when we have ours. Very exciting! I dont blame u for worrying with your 3 boys! :haha: i think its cos girls are harder to see (apparantly) and the woman wasnt sure and said she thinks it was a girl but it was hard to see so dave made her check againa and she said "im sticking with it its a girl!" arghhhh iv made myself worry now typing that! oh well hopefully 4d scan will confirm and give me enough time to return all the girly things if it is a boy! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

well i think claires going to have her baby soon! i just had a dream we were all on a coach and Claire got off at her stop (which had to be the middle of no where) and Lissy was with her (and pregnant) as we drove off Claire bent over with a contraction so i got the coach to stop (which took ages) i then ran back up the hill to her and she turned into Trin and i had to deliver her baby which was a girl! (youre really good at having babies by the way Trin) B was next to me telling me how to deliver the baby! all in all it was a lovely dream! but i think Claire will be having a girl even though the skull looks boy lol


----------



## cassie04

Right lovely ladies....im off to uni then off swimming will be back on 3/4 ish! 

Addie have fun with your new doctor fingers crossed he is fab!:thumbup:

Give Lyra a big kiss from me!

See you in a while crocodiles :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

oh and the weird thing i had a school uniform on that i got blood on and thought my nan would kill me hahahaha


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: cassie - lovely shots you look so nice :thumbup:

It went well with this agency, she said she really liked me and she thought I was bright :smug: the company I was supposed to go and see yesterday, emailed me :blush: so I was totally honest about the lack of info and how far it was to go for an interview considering I didn't know anything about it. 

My aunt is left handed and she raised my cousin while her husband worked away and he is left handed too. Also we think Erin is left handed and she has 2 right handed parents!

Trin - what's happening with your account. That post makes no sense to me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello. You don't know me but I'm just coming on to your thread to tell you that I'm having coffee with a dash of cream and some cheese and gherkins :coffee: :munch:

Though April you beast you've made me dream of maltesers!!! :growlmad: Must make some more magic biscuits this afternoon. I've had a slight headache today and wondering if I might be pregnant and should :test: or not

Jaynie and Newbs are entering their fertile window I believe


----------



## kit_cat

Ugh! The more sleep I get, the more tired I feel :shrug: Cara is still sleeping quite well so we're getting more like a night's sleep these days, but I'm so tired today. I thought getting sleep would be the answer to everything, but apparently not. I don't know what's wrong with me.:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah my daughter is calling me- she's just slept for 2hrs so this afternoon is going to be fun fun fun and highly action packed on her part me suspects! :haha:

XXX


----------



## HollyMonkey

That'll be your healthy evening snack last night Kit filling you with vitamins :haha: To be sure I remember feeling a bit tired when Holly was 4 months old and it lasted about 2 weeks and corresponded with my hair falling out so I think there's a hormonal change about that time, and not so long after I think I started ovulating. So hormones I reckon, try to have a good cardiovascular sport session where you up your heartrate a bit, that will put the peps back in you :thumbup: But it won't last I don't think but if you were worried you could get your iron tested too? Fanks for Piggies! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Ugh! The more sleep I get, the more tired I feel :shrug: Cara is still sleeping quite well so we're getting more like a night's sleep these days, but I'm so tired today. I thought getting sleep would be the answer to everything, but apparently not. I don't know what's wrong with me.:nope:

Im experiencing this too. Lyra sleeps well most nights but I'm still exhausted when I wake up :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:



> well i think claires going to have her baby soon! i just had a dream we were all on a coach and Claire got off at her stop (which had to be the middle of no where) and Lissy was with her (and pregnant) as we drove off Claire bent over with a contraction so i got the coach to stop (which took ages) i then ran back up the hill to her and she turned into Trin and i had to deliver her baby which was a girl! (youre really good at having babies by the way Trin) B was next to me telling me how to deliver the baby! all in all it was a lovely dream! but i think Claire will be having a girl even though the skull looks boy lol

:haha: maybe we need to meet up:haha:

iv been having boy dreams :wacko: everytime the labours been sudden and quick,maybe woshful thinking :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Ugh! The more sleep I get, the more tired I feel :shrug: Cara is still sleeping quite well so we're getting more like a night's sleep these days, but I'm so tired today. I thought getting sleep would be the answer to everything, but apparently not. I don't know what's wrong with me.:nope:

Kit I am exactly the same! I sleep more and feel more tired and struggle to get out of bed, but you will probably just adapt as we always do and give yourself some credit she is still new and it could still be hormonal or anything.

:hug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

afternoon turtles:happydance:

i need guesses!

gender:
weight:
date:
how long labour is:

closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! The more sleep I get, the more tired I feel :shrug: Cara is still sleeping quite well so we're getting more like a night's sleep these days, but I'm so tired today. I thought getting sleep would be the answer to everything, but apparently not. I don't know what's wrong with me.:nope:
> 
> Im experiencing this too. Lyra sleeps well most nights but I'm still exhausted when I wake up :shrug:Click to expand...

Maybe there's something in what B said? Hormonal changes etc. I honestly could sleep right now and I never even slept during the day in the early weeks! I'm aiming to get out for a walk with Cara this afternoon. Maybe that will wake me up but we've been out shopping all day so far so it's not as if we've been doing nothing :shrug: This is really not like me.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! The more sleep I get, the more tired I feel :shrug: Cara is still sleeping quite well so we're getting more like a night's sleep these days, but I'm so tired today. I thought getting sleep would be the answer to everything, but apparently not. I don't know what's wrong with me.:nope:
> 
> Im experiencing this too. Lyra sleeps well most nights but I'm still exhausted when I wake up :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe there's something in what B said? Hormonal changes etc. I honestly could sleep right now and I never even slept during the day in the early weeks! I'm aiming to get out for a walk with Cara this afternoon. Maybe that will wake me up but we've been out shopping all day so far so it's not as if we've been doing nothing :shrug: This is really not like me.Click to expand...

I can't believe that I said hormones and Dr Hollymonkey said that too. :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! The more sleep I get, the more tired I feel :shrug: Cara is still sleeping quite well so we're getting more like a night's sleep these days, but I'm so tired today. I thought getting sleep would be the answer to everything, but apparently not. I don't know what's wrong with me.:nope:
> 
> Im experiencing this too. Lyra sleeps well most nights but I'm still exhausted when I wake up :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe there's something in what B said? Hormonal changes etc. I honestly could sleep right now and I never even slept during the day in the early weeks! I'm aiming to get out for a walk with Cara this afternoon. Maybe that will wake me up but we've been out shopping all day so far so it's not as if we've been doing nothing :shrug: This is really not like me.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe that I said hormones and Dr Hollymonkey said that too. :smug:Click to expand...

You is a clever monkey too :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender:
> weight:
> date:
> how long labour is:
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:

Ok..

Girl :pink:
9lb 7oz :baby:
10th November
11 hour labour

:thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Om nom nom look what's coming from my kitchen!! XX


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge - they look nommo. 

I want to bake :brat: 

I have just watched a 16 and pregnant on mtv like an old one and I forgot to turn over in between that and a show called 'My Super Sweet 16th' and this girl had had $70,000 spent on her and she still wasn't finished and she spoke to her mum and dad alike they were shit. :nope: needless to say when she was auditioning dwarfs and making the break dance for the chance to be at her party I had to turn it off! Her and her friends were laughing and clapping and making them do things. Something about it disturbed me enough to tell you lot anyway!


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/27/yasmin-birth-control-fda.html

FDA warns of Yasmin birth control clot risk


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin what's this about fraudulent stop orders? I don't geddit.
> 
> The free scan is good.

Someone used the charity's bank details to take out a cellphone contract and life insurance. It's fraud because they couldn't have had my ID or my signature and clearly a charity can't have life insurance


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> well i think claires going to have her baby soon! i just had a dream we were all on a coach and Claire got off at her stop (which had to be the middle of no where) and Lissy was with her (and pregnant) as we drove off Claire bent over with a contraction so i got the coach to stop (which took ages) i then ran back up the hill to her and she turned into Trin and i had to deliver her baby which was a girl! (youre really good at having babies by the way Trin) B was next to me telling me how to deliver the baby! all in all it was a lovely dream! but i think Claire will be having a girl even though the skull looks boy lol

:haha: That's brilliant! ANd I am rather good at birthing babies :haha: Reminds me of my dream about delivering Leo


----------



## firstbaby25

oh it was the word claim I didn't get :dohh: 

That's terrible hope you get it sorted - it's pretty good here for getting it back as far as i am aware. 

I have been so bad this afternoon after my busy morning! Still need to revise! And glam up my CV for this agent!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ugh! The more sleep I get, the more tired I feel :shrug: Cara is still sleeping quite well so we're getting more like a night's sleep these days, but I'm so tired today. I thought getting sleep would be the answer to everything, but apparently not. I don't know what's wrong with me.:nope:

I think your sleep account was depleted and all sleep banked now just goes into paying off your overdraft :haha:





Can you see I'm stressed about finaces??:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

My boys are fighting and acting like total brats! I want to pull my hair out!!!!!!


And my cattery cleaner/ gardener decided that it would be way simpler to move things out of the enclosure by just cutting the wire and sort of putting it back together with a log holding it in place. Needless to say cats got out and we are just lucky we got them back and the dogs didn't get them. If he was here I could quite literally murder him :grr::trouble::growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ugh! The more sleep I get, the more tired I feel :shrug: Cara is still sleeping quite well so we're getting more like a night's sleep these days, but I'm so tired today. I thought getting sleep would be the answer to everything, but apparently not. I don't know what's wrong with me.:nope:

its not like it was when we were teenagers sleep forever and be awake! i found the more sleep i get the more tired i am! which is why im ALWAYS napping haha, im like superwoman when iv had about 4 hours sleep no stopping me.


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i think claires going to have her baby soon! i just had a dream we were all on a coach and Claire got off at her stop (which had to be the middle of no where) and Lissy was with her (and pregnant) as we drove off Claire bent over with a contraction so i got the coach to stop (which took ages) i then ran back up the hill to her and she turned into Trin and i had to deliver her baby which was a girl! (youre really good at having babies by the way Trin) B was next to me telling me how to deliver the baby! all in all it was a lovely dream! but i think Claire will be having a girl even though the skull looks boy lol
> 
> :haha: maybe we need to meet up:haha:
> 
> iv been having boy dreams :wacko: everytime the labours been sudden and quick,maybe woshful thinking :haha:Click to expand...

well this labour was very quick, B wanted me to do an internal and i just didnt have time! lol


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender: im going to go for BOY
> weight: 9lb 5oz
> date: hmmmmm 9th
> how long labour is: 10 hours (sorry lol)
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:

,


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender:
> weight:
> date:
> how long labour is:
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:
> 
> Ok..
> 
> Girl :pink:
> 9lb 7oz :baby:
> 10th November
> 11 hour labour
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

oooo were close


----------



## firstbaby25

Thats very insightful April 

'

That's what I think too.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/27/yasmin-birth-control-fda.html
> 
> FDA warns of Yasmin birth control clot risk

wait is this the same as the yasmin in the uk?! im meant to start my yasmin (prescribed because of my P.M.D.D) soon, i dont want to take it if im going to get a blood clot thats scary!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> My boys are fighting and acting like total brats! I want to pull my hair out!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And my cattery cleaner/ gardener decided that it would be way simpler to move things out of the enclosure by just cutting the wire and sort of putting it back together with a log holding it in place. Needless to say cats got out and we are just lucky we got them back and the dogs didn't get them. If he was here I could quite literally murder him :grr::trouble::growlmad:

his wages can go to the repairs! id be fuming!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Thats very insightful April
> 
> '
> 
> That's what I think too.

haha i wrote it in the quoted part :/


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/27/yasmin-birth-control-fda.html
> 
> FDA warns of Yasmin birth control clot risk
> 
> wait is this the same as the yasmin in the uk?! im meant to start my yasmin (prescribed because of my P.M.D.D) soon, i dont want to take it if im going to get a blood clot thats scary!Click to expand...

It's the very same one :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender:
> weight:
> date:
> how long labour is:
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:


Girl
9lb 4oz
16th nov
15 hours!

:haha:i think iv been a bit cruel, big baby, overdue, longish labour! I duno why i have chosen these! but im excited to see how wrong i probably am! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/27/yasmin-birth-control-fda.html
> 
> FDA warns of Yasmin birth control clot risk
> 
> wait is this the same as the yasmin in the uk?! im meant to start my yasmin (prescribed because of my P.M.D.D) soon, i dont want to take it if im going to get a blood clot thats scary!Click to expand...

The same one. We have it too. And funnily enough I met someone this weekend who has had an pulmonary embolism from a dvt that detached and she was on Yasmin. To be fair, she also had ankle surgery. But she had to have 8 weeks of bedrest after coming out of hospital and now wears support hose


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello. You don't know me but I'm just coming on to your thread to tell you that I'm having coffee with a dash of cream and some cheese and gherkins :coffee: :munch:
> 
> Though April you beast you've made me dream of maltesers!!! :growlmad: Must make some more magic biscuits this afternoon. I've had a slight headache today and wondering if I might be pregnant and should :test: or not
> 
> Jaynie and Newbs are entering their fertile window I believe

i have entered and emerged... unsuccessful unfortunately. :nope: MJ's bad back has done me in.:dohh: we only dtd on saturday and i am fairly sure i o'ed yesterday. i am terribly disappointed as this was the 1st opportunity ever that we've had everyday of my window available for :sex: without worrying about conflicting schedules! :cry: i am trying my best not to take it out on him bc i know he was in pain and couldn't help it, but this still was a perfectly great opportunity that was wasted. :sad2: i am not holding out the slightest hope for a bfp this time b/c i've been in this spot before (i think my 1st cycle as a turtle if i recall correctly :-k) and didn't catch the eggy. i don't think his :spermy: can last that long. ANYWAY, long story short, i'm sad and pissed and moving on to november! :cry: *rant over* :flower:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: cassie - lovely shots you look so nice :thumbup:
> 
> It went well with this agency, she said she really liked me and she thought I was bright :smug: the company I was supposed to go and see yesterday, emailed me :blush: so I was totally honest about the lack of info and how far it was to go for an interview considering I didn't know anything about it.
> 
> My aunt is left handed and she raised my cousin while her husband worked away and he is left handed too. Also we think Erin is left handed and she has 2 right handed parents!
> 
> Trin - what's happening with your account. That post makes no sense to me!

Glad your meeting went well jaynie :thumbup: hopefully you will find the perfecto job soon :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cake: *happy birthday to ch'ien and harry!* :cake:

very cool gift Trin, i think u won world's coolest mom award with that one!! :coolio:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> My boys are fighting and acting like total brats! I want to pull my hair out!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And my cattery cleaner/ gardener decided that it would be way simpler to move things out of the enclosure by just cutting the wire and sort of putting it back together with a log holding it in place. Needless to say cats got out and we are just lucky we got them back and the dogs didn't get them. If he was here I could quite literally murder him :grr::trouble::growlmad:
> 
> his wages can go to the repairs! id be fuming!Click to expand...

I am. I am paranoid about the cats getting out because I know what can happen. I also feel that once we rescue them they deserve to just relax and not have anything to fear - their life should be good

He also didn't pitch for work 2 weekends in a row. I'm finding it hard to find reasons NOT to fire him ... other than if he goes I will have to do his work til I find someone


----------



## TrinityMom

my guesses:

gender: im going to go for BOY
weight: 10lb 2oz
date: 12th
how long labour is: 13 hours


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello. You don't know me but I'm just coming on to your thread to tell you that I'm having coffee with a dash of cream and some cheese and gherkins :coffee: :munch:
> 
> Though April you beast you've made me dream of maltesers!!! :growlmad: Must make some more magic biscuits this afternoon. I've had a slight headache today and wondering if I might be pregnant and should :test: or not
> 
> Jaynie and Newbs are entering their fertile window I believe
> 
> i have entered and emerged... unsuccessful unfortunately. :nope: MJ's bad back has done me in.:dohh: we only dtd on saturday and i am fairly sure i o'ed yesterday. i am terribly disappointed as this was the 1st opportunity ever that we've had everyday of my window available for :sex: without worrying about conflicting schedules! :cry: i am trying my best not to take it out on him bc i know he was in pain and couldn't help it, but this still was a perfectly great opportunity that was wasted. :sad2: i am not holding out the slightest hope for a bfp this time b/c i've been in this spot before (i think my 1st cycle as a turtle if i recall correctly :-k) and didn't catch the eggy. i don't think his :spermy: can last that long. ANYWAY, long story short, i'm sad and pissed and moving on to november! :cry: *rant over* :flower:Click to expand...

You never know newbs! :shrug: I didnt get to :sex: much the month i got preggo and i deffo was sure id missed my fertile moment! yet HELLO PAPAYA! :hi: You never know you may get a suprise :hugs: and if not you will just have to tell OH in november that your boss and taking control and he just has to sit there and forget about his back :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/27/yasmin-birth-control-fda.html
> 
> FDA warns of Yasmin birth control clot risk
> 
> wait is this the same as the yasmin in the uk?! im meant to start my yasmin (prescribed because of my P.M.D.D) soon, i dont want to take it if im going to get a blood clot thats scary!Click to expand...
> 
> The same one. We have it too. And funnily enough I met someone this weekend who has had an pulmonary embolism from a dvt that detached and she was on Yasmin. To be fair, she also had ankle surgery. But she had to have 8 weeks of bedrest after coming out of hospital and now wears support hoseClick to expand...

ooh, ooh! i know what dvt is!! Deep Vain Thrombosis :smug: i have a friend that's a nurse anesthetist who is afraid she's experiencing that every time she has leg pain! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender:
> weight:
> date:
> how long labour is:
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:
> 
> 
> Girl
> 9lb 4oz
> 16th nov
> 15 hours!
> 
> :haha:i think iv been a bit cruel, big baby, overdue, longish labour! I duno why i have chosen these! but im excited to see how wrong i probably am! :hugs:Click to expand...

15 hours is not at all long for a first labour :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello. You don't know me but I'm just coming on to your thread to tell you that I'm having coffee with a dash of cream and some cheese and gherkins :coffee: :munch:
> 
> Though April you beast you've made me dream of maltesers!!! :growlmad: Must make some more magic biscuits this afternoon. I've had a slight headache today and wondering if I might be pregnant and should :test: or not
> 
> Jaynie and Newbs are entering their fertile window I believe
> 
> i have entered and emerged... unsuccessful unfortunately. :nope: MJ's bad back has done me in.:dohh: we only dtd on saturday and i am fairly sure i o'ed yesterday. i am terribly disappointed as this was the 1st opportunity ever that we've had everyday of my window available for :sex: without worrying about conflicting schedules! :cry: i am trying my best not to take it out on him bc i know he was in pain and couldn't help it, but this still was a perfectly great opportunity that was wasted. :sad2: i am not holding out the slightest hope for a bfp this time b/c i've been in this spot before (i think my 1st cycle as a turtle if i recall correctly :-k) and didn't catch the eggy. i don't think his :spermy: can last that long. ANYWAY, long story short, i'm sad and pissed and moving on to november! :cry: *rant over* :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You never know newbs! :shrug: I didnt get to :sex: much the month i got preggo and i deffo was sure id missed my fertile moment! yet HELLO PAPAYA! :hi: You never know you may get a suprise :hugs: and if not you will just have to tell OH in november that your boss and taking control and he just has to sit there and forget about his back :haha:Click to expand...

thanks cassie! :hugs: happy *papaya* day mama! :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello. You don't know me but I'm just coming on to your thread to tell you that I'm having coffee with a dash of cream and some cheese and gherkins :coffee: :munch:
> 
> Though April you beast you've made me dream of maltesers!!! :growlmad: Must make some more magic biscuits this afternoon. I've had a slight headache today and wondering if I might be pregnant and should :test: or not
> 
> Jaynie and Newbs are entering their fertile window I believe
> 
> i have entered and emerged... unsuccessful unfortunately. :nope: MJ's bad back has done me in.:dohh: we only dtd on saturday and i am fairly sure i o'ed yesterday. i am terribly disappointed as this was the 1st opportunity ever that we've had everyday of my window available for :sex: without worrying about conflicting schedules! :cry: i am trying my best not to take it out on him bc i know he was in pain and couldn't help it, but this still was a perfectly great opportunity that was wasted. :sad2: i am not holding out the slightest hope for a bfp this time b/c i've been in this spot before (i think my 1st cycle as a turtle if i recall correctly :-k) and didn't catch the eggy. i don't think his :spermy: can last that long. ANYWAY, long story short, i'm sad and pissed and moving on to november! :cry: *rant over* :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry Newbie!!! :hugs:







(And it may still be ok)


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:



> :cake: *happy birthday to ch'ien and harry!* :cake:
> 
> very cool gift Trin, i think u won world's coolest mom award with that one!! :coolio:

They are having a ball with it (excuse the pun :haha:) He said he was speechless when he saw it


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/27/yasmin-birth-control-fda.html
> 
> FDA warns of Yasmin birth control clot risk
> 
> wait is this the same as the yasmin in the uk?! im meant to start my yasmin (prescribed because of my P.M.D.D) soon, i dont want to take it if im going to get a blood clot thats scary!Click to expand...
> 
> The same one. We have it too. And funnily enough I met someone this weekend who has had an pulmonary embolism from a dvt that detached and she was on Yasmin. To be fair, she also had ankle surgery. But she had to have 8 weeks of bedrest after coming out of hospital and now wears support hoseClick to expand...
> 
> ooh, ooh! i know what dvt is!! Deep Vain Thrombosis :smug: i have a friend that's a nurse anesthetist who is afraid she's experiencing that every time she has leg pain! :haha:Click to expand...

Now we have 3 dr's on the thread - me, you and da munkie doc :haha: We are a leaned bunch :amartass: :haha:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender:
> weight:
> date:
> how long labour is:
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:
> 
> 
> Girl
> 9lb 4oz
> 16th nov
> 15 hours!
> 
> :haha:i think iv been a bit cruel, big baby, overdue, longish labour! I duno why i have chosen these! but im excited to see how wrong i probably am! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 15 hours is not at all long for a first labour :thumbup:Click to expand...

I AM SO NAIVE! :dohh: I will go in and expect to have a baby within an hour!:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> I think Lyra is going to be right handed. I know that's not unusual but DH and I are both left-handed so we wondered if that would affect Lyra. She definitely has a preference for her right hand though, picking up toys etc.

both my cousin's little boys are left handed, despite her and their dad being right handed. when they were smaller we would always switch the pen to their right hands and they'd try it and then switch back before you could blink! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/27/yasmin-birth-control-fda.html
> 
> FDA warns of Yasmin birth control clot risk
> 
> wait is this the same as the yasmin in the uk?! im meant to start my yasmin (prescribed because of my P.M.D.D) soon, i dont want to take it if im going to get a blood clot thats scary!Click to expand...
> 
> The same one. We have it too. And funnily enough I met someone this weekend who has had an pulmonary embolism from a dvt that detached and she was on Yasmin. To be fair, she also had ankle surgery. But she had to have 8 weeks of bedrest after coming out of hospital and now wears support hoseClick to expand...
> 
> ooh, ooh! i know what dvt is!! Deep Vain Thrombosis :smug: i have a friend that's a nurse anesthetist who is afraid she's experiencing that every time she has leg pain! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Now we have 3 dr's on the thread - me, you and da munkie doc :haha: We are a leaned bunch :amartass: :haha:Click to expand...

unfortunately that's as far as my knowledge goes! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :cake: *happy birthday to ch'ien and harry!* :cake:
> 
> very cool gift Trin, i think u won world's coolest mom award with that one!! :coolio:
> 
> They are having a ball with it (excuse the pun :haha:) He said he was speechless when he saw itClick to expand...

i can just imagine. that pic made me want to play!! :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie

https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg


----------



## cassie04

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender:
> weight:
> date:
> how long labour is:
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:
> 
> 
> Girl
> 9lb 4oz
> 16th nov
> 15 hours!
> 
> :haha:i think iv been a bit cruel, big baby, overdue, longish labour! I duno why i have chosen these! but im excited to see how wrong i probably am! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 15 hours is not at all long for a first labour :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I AM SO NAIVE! :dohh: I will go in and expect to have a baby within an hour!:haha:Click to expand...


This would be fine with me by the way :thumbup::haha: But this is exactly why i have siged up to every antenatal class going and invested in a trillion of pregnancy books! I AM A BIG FAT NAIVE PREGNANCY/LABOUR VIRGIN! i havent a clue what i am doing! :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello. You don't know me but I'm just coming on to your thread to tell you that I'm having coffee with a dash of cream and some cheese and gherkins :coffee: :munch:
> 
> Though April you beast you've made me dream of maltesers!!! :growlmad: Must make some more magic biscuits this afternoon. I've had a slight headache today and wondering if I might be pregnant and should :test: or not
> 
> Jaynie and Newbs are entering their fertile window I believe
> 
> i have entered and emerged... unsuccessful unfortunately. :nope: MJ's bad back has done me in.:dohh: we only dtd on saturday and i am fairly sure i o'ed yesterday. i am terribly disappointed as this was the 1st opportunity ever that we've had everyday of my window available for :sex: without worrying about conflicting schedules! :cry: i am trying my best not to take it out on him bc i know he was in pain and couldn't help it, but this still was a perfectly great opportunity that was wasted. :sad2: i am not holding out the slightest hope for a bfp this time b/c i've been in this spot before (i think my 1st cycle as a turtle if i recall correctly :-k) and didn't catch the eggy. i don't think his :spermy: can last that long. ANYWAY, long story short, i'm sad and pissed and moving on to november! :cry: *rant over* :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You never know newbs! :shrug: I didnt get to :sex: much the month i got preggo and i deffo was sure id missed my fertile moment! yet HELLO PAPAYA! :hi: You never know you may get a suprise :hugs: and if not you will just have to tell OH in november that your boss and taking control and he just has to sit there and forget about his back :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks cassie! :hugs: happy *papaya* day mama! :dance:Click to expand...

I think i was a papaya last week :shrug: it musnt move for a while! :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender: :pink:
> weight: 8.7
> date: 11.11.11
> how long labour is: 23 hrs (including early labor), 11 active
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:

:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender:
> weight:
> date:
> how long labour is:
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:
> 
> 
> Girl
> 9lb 4oz
> 16th nov
> 15 hours!
> 
> :haha:i think iv been a bit cruel, big baby, overdue, longish labour! I duno why i have chosen these! but im excited to see how wrong i probably am! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 15 hours is not at all long for a first labour :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I AM SO NAIVE! :dohh: I will go in and expect to have a baby within an hour!:haha:Click to expand...

1cm every 2 hours is normal for first labour. It is better to have the expectation of a longer labour than go in expecting to progress quickly

Unfortunately here, moms are given 1hr per cm which is unrealistic and leads to interventions


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie
> 
> https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg

:shock: * i almost spit out my water!! * I have one of these on my fireplace! it was given to us as a gift when we had our house warming in January!!! i must take a pic of it when i go home!! how ironic!!! thanks trin :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

This doctor is amazing!! He was so positive and upbeat. When he looked at the babies he was funny saying how they r hanging out together already. He took 4D pictures and a tun of others. Can't wait for 2 weeks when they are more formed and the 4D pics show their faces and such but these r cool 2. I'll post them when I get home.


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie
> 
> https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg
> 
> :shock: * i almost spit out my water!! * I have one of these on my fireplace! it was given to us as a gift when we had our house warming in January!!! i must take a pic of it when i go home!! how ironic!!! thanks trin :thumbup:Click to expand...

Put it in your bedroom!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie
> 
> https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg
> 
> :shock: * i almost spit out my water!! * I have one of these on my fireplace! it was given to us as a gift when we had our house warming in January!!! i must take a pic of it when i go home!! how ironic!!! thanks trin :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in your bedroom!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

:dohh: so that's where i've been going wrong!! :dohh::dohh: :haha: that is just too cool for words. i feel more connected to you now! thanks trin. you made me smile today :D


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie
> 
> https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg
> 
> :shock: * i almost spit out my water!! * I have one of these on my fireplace! it was given to us as a gift when we had our house warming in January!!! i must take a pic of it when i go home!! how ironic!!! thanks trin :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in your bedroom!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: so that's where i've been going wrong!! :dohh::dohh: :haha: that is just too cool for words. i feel more connected to you now! thanks trin. you made me smile today :DClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## addie25

Good news. I go for the CVS to confirm health is great on the 17th. They said they will call me on the 21st with preliminary results. This means I dont have to wait 2 weeks to find out that all is good. If they call and say all is looking good it means reults will come back healthy which they should because they were tested and were said to be healthy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

At mum's with the babies again. So hectic. My sister is such a stress head and my mum is being so belligerent .... Stress central


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello. You don't know me but I'm just coming on to your thread to tell you that I'm having coffee with a dash of cream and some cheese and gherkins :coffee: :munch:
> 
> Though April you beast you've made me dream of maltesers!!! :growlmad: Must make some more magic biscuits this afternoon. I've had a slight headache today and wondering if I might be pregnant and should :test: or not
> 
> Jaynie and Newbs are entering their fertile window I believe
> 
> i have entered and emerged... unsuccessful unfortunately. :nope: MJ's bad back has done me in.:dohh: we only dtd on saturday and i am fairly sure i o'ed yesterday. i am terribly disappointed as this was the 1st opportunity ever that we've had everyday of my window available for :sex: without worrying about conflicting schedules! :cry: i am trying my best not to take it out on him bc i know he was in pain and couldn't help it, but this still was a perfectly great opportunity that was wasted. :sad2: i am not holding out the slightest hope for a bfp this time b/c i've been in this spot before (i think my 1st cycle as a turtle if i recall correctly :-k) and didn't catch the eggy. i don't think his :spermy: can last that long. ANYWAY, long story short, i'm sad and pissed and moving on to november! :cry: *rant over* :flower:Click to expand...

I understand your upset buttt you did not miss your window fully it can still be a bfp cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs you certainly aren't out 2-3 days before ovulation!!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> :cake: *happy birthday to ch'ien and harry!* :cake:
> 
> very cool gift Trin, i think u won world's coolest mom award with that one!! :coolio:

FULLY AGREE AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Can I make a curry-style sauce by mixing yogurt an curry paste? Im steaming veggies and rice but DH wants a sauce with it.


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Can I make a curry-style sauce by mixing yogurt an curry paste? Im steaming veggies and rice but DH wants a sauce with it.

Yep! Fry the curry paste in oil first (coconut or peanut go well with curry!) until fragrant and then wisk in the yogurt very slowly so it doesn't curdle. Or coconut milk, that's really good, too!

Sounds yummo!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> At mum's with the babies again. So hectic. My sister is such a stress head and my mum is being so belligerent .... Stress central

lol I love the word belligerent!! Rember last year that crazy school I worked in with Hitler as a boss. Well this was our conversation one day and then she wrote me up saying I was belligerent.

Me: Hi Ms. P how are you, I was just curious when my break today will be because I was scheduled for training during my lunch and prep.et a 

Her. You do not get a break today.

Me. Oh ok, I just thought that daily prep periods was in our contract I guess I was wrong. ( I knew I was not wrote it is illegal to take away our prep periods and lunch but I wasn't going to argue with her)

Her.... Didn't say anything walked away then wrote me up saying I said " I don't get a break today we will see about that!! " LOL then wrote saying I was belligerent. I cracked up when I read her report bc she did this to everyone just wrote us all up for nothing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender: Girl
> weight: 9lb 4oz
> date: 8th Nov
> how long labour is: 14hrs
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:

:flower:


----------



## addie25

Happy Lemon Day B!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

tis true girls, it _can_ still happen, but this has happened before where we only dtd once in my fertile window, 2 days before O and nothing happened. i do appreciate the pma tho. i shall try to keep the old chin up for you guys :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> tis true girls, it _can_ still happen, but this has happened before where we only dtd once in my fertile window, 2 days before O and nothing happened. i do appreciate the pma tho. i shall try to keep the old chin up for you guys :thumbup:

Yes you are still in this 2 days before is great timing.


----------



## newbie_ttc

yes, happy *LEMON DAY* B! :dance:

hiya luna belle! :wave: rhyko is just too handsome! i can see both you and dh in him. he's getting to big! :awww:


----------



## addie25

Anyone read my message a couple pages back about cvs test or see the twin scan pictures from today?? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> tis true girls, it _can_ still happen, but this has happened before where we only dtd once in my fertile window, 2 days before O and nothing happened. i do appreciate the pma tho. i shall try to keep the old chin up for you guys :thumbup:
> 
> Yes you are still in this 2 days before is great timing.Click to expand...

thanks addie :hugs: i'm glad your appointment went well too! babies are looking good! thanks for posting your scan pics, i can't wait for the next installment! :thumbup:

do u have power? my brother lives in NH and he has been without since saturday i think.


----------



## addie25

What page is Rhyko in??


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie
> 
> https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg
> 
> :shock: * i almost spit out my water!! * I have one of these on my fireplace! it was given to us as a gift when we had our house warming in January!!! i must take a pic of it when i go home!! how ironic!!! thanks trin :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in your bedroom!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: so that's where i've been going wrong!! :dohh::dohh: :haha: that is just too cool for words. i feel more connected to you now! thanks trin. you made me smile today :DClick to expand...

I could do with one of those for adam :haha: do they have voodoo ANYTHING dolls? SOH? Libido?


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> tis true girls, it _can_ still happen, but this has happened before where we only dtd once in my fertile window, 2 days before O and nothing happened. i do appreciate the pma tho. i shall try to keep the old chin up for you guys :thumbup:
> 
> Yes you are still in this 2 days before is great timing.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks addie :hugs: i'm glad your appointment went well too! babies are looking good! thanks for posting your scan pics, i can't wait for the next installment! :thumbup:
> 
> do u have power? my brother lives in NH and he has been without since saturday i think.Click to expand...

Thanks. Next pictures will be even better at 11 weeks babies will be formed and we will get some nice close ups.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie
> 
> https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg
> 
> :shock: * i almost spit out my water!! * I have one of these on my fireplace! it was given to us as a gift when we had our house warming in January!!! i must take a pic of it when i go home!! how ironic!!! thanks trin :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in your bedroom!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: so that's where i've been going wrong!! :dohh::dohh: :haha: that is just too cool for words. i feel more connected to you now! thanks trin. you made me smile today :DClick to expand...
> 
> I could do with one of those for adam :haha: do they have voodoo ANYTHING dolls? SOH? Libido?Click to expand...

Ah! You need Dr Kim's services :haha: He's the guy whose flyers I posted once before. I have a stack of them to post to B with her birthday present...one day when I have money :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> tis true girls, it _can_ still happen, but this has happened before where we only dtd once in my fertile window, 2 days before O and nothing happened. i do appreciate the pma tho. i shall try to keep the old chin up for you guys :thumbup:

Yeah but Newbs I didn't do anything different the cycle it worked for me. You REALLY can't go by what's always happened bc it's super unpredictable.


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> tis true girls, it _can_ still happen, but this has happened before where we only dtd once in my fertile window, 2 days before O and nothing happened. i do appreciate the pma tho. i shall try to keep the old chin up for you guys :thumbup:

Think of people like Molly and Clare and sezi and B and all of us, what do you think people do different the month of their :bfp:? 

i'll give you a hint......................

Starts with jack and ends in shit, this leads me to honestly believe that it is the sperm that affect us LTTC'ers - just not quite good enough EVERY month.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie
> 
> https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg
> 
> :shock: * i almost spit out my water!! * I have one of these on my fireplace! it was given to us as a gift when we had our house warming in January!!! i must take a pic of it when i go home!! how ironic!!! thanks trin :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in your bedroom!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: so that's where i've been going wrong!! :dohh::dohh: :haha: that is just too cool for words. i feel more connected to you now! thanks trin. you made me smile today :DClick to expand...
> 
> I could do with one of those for adam :haha: do they have voodoo ANYTHING dolls? SOH? Libido?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah! You need Dr Kim's services :haha: He's the guy whose flyers I posted once before. I have a stack of them to post to B with her birthday present...one day when I have money :dohh:Click to expand...

I remember him!!! I also want one if you EVER send me anything again (don't go out of your way like). That was hilarious - i've planted the seed for CD 11 :sex: and I have started taking my temp this morning!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> tis true girls, it _can_ still happen, but this has happened before where we only dtd once in my fertile window, 2 days before O and nothing happened. i do appreciate the pma tho. i shall try to keep the old chin up for you guys :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah but Newbs I didn't do anything different the cycle it worked for me. You REALLY can't go by what's always happened bc it's super unpredictable.Click to expand...

u guys are right. i need to quit moaning and think positive thoughts for the next 2 wks. b, where's the blue man!


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Zulu fertility dolls for Newbs and Jaynie
> 
> https://www.africancraftsmarket.com/Fertility-Doll.jpg
> 
> :shock: * i almost spit out my water!! * I have one of these on my fireplace! it was given to us as a gift when we had our house warming in January!!! i must take a pic of it when i go home!! how ironic!!! thanks trin :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in your bedroom!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: so that's where i've been going wrong!! :dohh::dohh: :haha: that is just too cool for words. i feel more connected to you now! thanks trin. you made me smile today :DClick to expand...
> 
> I could do with one of those for adam :haha: do they have voodoo ANYTHING dolls? SOH? Libido?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah! You need Dr Kim's services :haha: He's the guy whose flyers I posted once before. I have a stack of them to post to B with her birthday present...one day when I have money :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember him!!! I also want one if you EVER send me anything again (don't go out of your way like). That was hilarious - i've planted the seed for CD 11 :sex: and I have started taking my temp this morning!Click to expand...

go jaynie! https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cute%20Animated%20Emoticons/cheerleader.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

Hey - for the purposes of my gig (Stone Roses) I am due date calculating, I am hoping for optimum results because of the fact that I can still be twins, in a sense, with my lover! I will be due on/around my birthday! :happydance: 

I really am feeling very broody :nope:

Addie - I am so looking forward to the exciting twin pics that you are yet to post and those today are cool. Great news on the test! 

Luna :hi: that curry sauce sounds nice. Love anything curry I do!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/27/yasmin-birth-control-fda.html
> 
> FDA warns of Yasmin birth control clot risk
> 
> wait is this the same as the yasmin in the uk?! im meant to start my yasmin (prescribed because of my P.M.D.D) soon, i dont want to take it if im going to get a blood clot thats scary!Click to expand...
> 
> It's the very same one :thumbup:Click to expand...

i dont want it then :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


* sperm and egg, please meet, I beg*


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love curry too :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
> 
> 
> * sperm and egg, please meet, I beg*

Profound poetry.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have had the loveliest afternoon:cloud9: Holly and I invited DH to my studio where he read on the chaise long and Holly did colouring for hours and I rewrote all my addresses and phone numbers onto new address sheets for my filofax and then we played with Holly's toy farm which I keep in the studio, and then I played the piano for an hour while LO played at my feet with her farm animals and then LO and I had a big bubbly bath together. So lovely. 

Dh has been wearing amusing black and turquoise leggings all day which a running friend of his put him onto, they're meant to help in the recuperation phase after a hard training session but he has looked funny all day :awww: Terry Teflon and his Technical Tights


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed. Clock change sucks...you guys are all just eating dinner and it's late here and I'm exhausticated. I have to take everyone to school and work again tomorrow which means leaving home at 6:40am and getting back at 5:30pm at the earliest :nope:

Good night turts
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

B, did you get the wheelbarrow pic?


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to bed. Clock change sucks...you guys are all just eating dinner and it's late here and I'm exhausticated. I have to take everyone to school and work again tomorrow which means leaving home at 6:40am and getting back at 5:30pm at the earliest :nope:
> 
> Good night turts
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs: 

I can't believe that the clock thing wasn't picked up earlier on the thread :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I have had the loveliest afternoon:cloud9: Holly and I invited DH to my studio where he read on the chaise long and Holly did colouring for hours and I rewrote all my addresses and phone numbers onto new address sheets for my filofax and then we played with Holly's toy farm which I keep in the studio, and then I played the piano for an hour while LO played at my feet with her farm animals and then LO and I had a big bubbly bath together. So lovely.
> 
> Dh has been wearing amusing black and turquoise leggings all day which a running friend of his put him onto, they're meant to help in the recuperation phase after a hard training session but he has looked funny all day :awww: Terry Teflon and his Technical Tights

That does sound so lovely. :cloud9: I did loads of things and have managed to do no revision and then we had a mcdonald's for tea :blush: was lovely though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
> 
> 
> * sperm and egg, please meet, I beg*
> 
> Profound poetry.Click to expand...

The little blue man is reknown for his profound poetry. That particular line is translated from the Latin

*spermus et eggus, placeo conveni, ego beggus*


----------



## mummyApril

i cant stop eating maltesers!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> B, did you get the wheelbarrow pic?

No, where? On my BB? Will go see...

Even I'm still up Trin, 'tis terrible how they won't let you go to bed later for a few months:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i cant stop eating maltesers!

You're just saying that to upset me! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

They have been on about not doing the clock thing here because well it was for farmers to get daylight to work and grow was it not? Bit pointless now!! 

Night Trin.

April I haven't got any chocolate to eat and i want some.


----------



## Essie

Thanks Luna, I made the curry sauce as you suggested and it was yummy. Mixed in win brown rice and mixed veggies :munch:

B sounds like a lovely afternoon.


----------



## mummyApril

i hope Mollys ok shes been very quiet


----------



## mummyApril

does it help that i feel sick B? lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit it crossed my mind you may be tired because in a day or two you will come down with a cold? :shrug: Sometimes when one is harbouring a mild infection one feels tired. Have some vitamin C just in case :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADDIE!! I nuv your twinnie pics :hugs:

:baby: :baby:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Thanks Luna, I made the curry sauce as you suggested and it was yummy. Mixed in win brown rice and mixed veggies :munch:
> 
> B sounds like a lovely afternoon.

Awesome! I'm well jel! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, so glad you had a better dr appt today! And the little twin beans!! :cloud9: So precious :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> does it help that i feel sick B? lol

Yes!! Serves you right !!! :tease:


----------



## Sarachka

Everyone. I'm sorry but I have to have a moan. I promised myself that I'd never moan about pregnancy out of respect for those still TTC think "bitch, I'd love to be in your position" and trust me, I'd so rather be in this position than not, BUT

I feel like SHIT!! 

Honestly, I am absolutely exhausted. I can't think straight, I am so tired I feel like I'm having and out of body experience most of the day. I can move without my lower back feeling like I'm a million years old, I can't sit at my desk and do my job without my upper back aching like a martha focker so much I want to cry. I can really do anything or go anywhere as energy is an absolute distant memory. I keep waiting for it to get better ....


Newbs and Jaynie I'm so sorry to moan, I know how ungrateful it seems. Forgive me


----------



## HollyMonkey

Get your iron levels checked out Sarachka :thumbup: If you're tired going into 2nd tri it could be that? :shrug: And I think your boobs are the cause of your backache, now your bones and muscles have gone all floppy with the hormones. I can only suggest swimming for that so you'll have to swim naked somewhere since you don't have a cossie. :hugs:

Luna I love your avatar :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, B :hugs:

You're missing out on lots of Rhyko picture by not being on Facebook! I don't want to spam the thread :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, I was super tired all through 1st tri and into second. I took a nap every day, for at least an hour. Once I hit about 20 weeks, though, I was full of energy! 

Worth a shot to perhaps see a chiropractor or get some massage therapy for your back?


----------



## LunaLady

Double post!!

:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Breakfast 100
Lunch 106
Dinner 97

:thumbup:

A good days bloods and with no sport involved. I resume sporting activity tomorrow after what was a rest day today.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My new birthday shiatsu massage pad is nice on the back Sarachka! Bet you wanted to know that :haha:


----------



## Essie

How about this for your back Sarah? It's lavender scented and you can heat it up.

https://www.accessorize.com/content/ebiz/accessorizeeu/invt/98869160/98869160_M.jpg

And I agree with B it could be your iron levels. I felt awful going into second tri but felt much better once I got my iron tablets.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have you ordered the sewing machine Sarachka?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to byebyes now, goodnight and sleep tight everyone :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Everyone. I'm sorry but I have to have a moan. I promised myself that I'd never moan about pregnancy out of respect for those still TTC think "bitch, I'd love to be in your position" and trust me, I'd so rather be in this position than not, BUT
> 
> I feel like SHIT!!
> 
> Honestly, I am absolutely exhausted. I can't think straight, I am so tired I feel like I'm having and out of body experience most of the day. I can move without my lower back feeling like I'm a million years old, I can't sit at my desk and do my job without my upper back aching like a martha focker so much I want to cry. I can really do anything or go anywhere as energy is an absolute distant memory. I keep waiting for it to get better ....
> 
> 
> Newbs and Jaynie I'm so sorry to moan, I know how ungrateful it seems. Forgive me

huge hugs lovey, it isnt always easy being pregnant! i think i must of complained a million times with James as i was always ill! i would definitely say like B check your iron levels as i was tired all the time from anaemia! and yes as your boobs are a geeeesus size g then that would be the back ache, i know they are super expensive but m&s do amazing bras for preggos :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Night B sleep tight. 

No offence taken Sezi - I have nothing to say though... I don't know what to suggest other than what the girls have said :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie they are some cute babies you have there! and soooo glad you have a nice doctor now :) 

Luna rhyko is just amazingly cute! i really want to snuggle him! 

goodnight B well done on good bloods without sport! 

i am also off to bed, Angel is in bed with me tonight, she needs a lot more attention from me so she will be much happier (i hope!) as mummy attention should work :) night everyone :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April - maybe that will help indeed. I hope it does. I just can't concentrate enough to revise :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

I am turning the laptop off now though! I'll be lurking.


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening all :flower:

OH did Cara's feed tonight. She went berserk as usual half way through...he had to stop and wind her as she couldn't take anymore of her feed as she had wind :shrug: She then went rigid and screamy and refused to allow him to wind her, then began getting really frantic when he tried to continue the feed because she still had wind :wacko: I heard this happening on the monitor and went up, I took Cara for a few seconds (instantly calmer), she let out a big burp, I then handed her back to OH who gave her the rest of her feed and put her down peacefully in her cot. I'm baffled.

It's really shaking OHs confidence in his ability to deal with her which I just cannot allow to develop.


----------



## kit_cat

G'night Trin and B :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Clare, my guess for you is:
Baby girl
10th Nov
9lb12
12 hour labour


----------



## kit_cat

Addie - amazing twinny pics...thanks so much for sharing and I'm so glad your doc is fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good evening all :flower:
> 
> OH did Cara's feed tonight. She went berserk as usual half way through...he had to stop and wind her as she couldn't take anymore of her feed as she had wind :shrug: She then went rigid and screamy and refused to allow him to wind her, then began getting really frantic when he tried to continue the feed because she still had wind :wacko: I heard this happening on the monitor and went up, I took Cara for a few seconds (instantly calmer), she let out a big burp, I then handed her back to OH who gave her the rest of her feed and put her down peacefully in her cot. I'm baffled.
> 
> It's really shaking OHs confidence in his ability to deal with her which I just cannot allow to develop.

Does he feed her at other times of the day? And if so does this happen then? 

Maybe he is feeling anxious in case she gets upset and she is picking up on it? I know Lyra is sensitive to when me or DH are feeling nervous/anxious.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening all :flower:
> 
> OH did Cara's feed tonight. She went berserk as usual half way through...he had to stop and wind her as she couldn't take anymore of her feed as she had wind :shrug: She then went rigid and screamy and refused to allow him to wind her, then began getting really frantic when he tried to continue the feed because she still had wind :wacko: I heard this happening on the monitor and went up, I took Cara for a few seconds (instantly calmer), she let out a big burp, I then handed her back to OH who gave her the rest of her feed and put her down peacefully in her cot. I'm baffled.
> 
> It's really shaking OHs confidence in his ability to deal with her which I just cannot allow to develop.
> 
> Does he feed her at other times of the day? And if so does this happen then?
> 
> Maybe he is feeling anxious in case she gets upset and she is picking up on it? I know Lyra is sensitive to when me or DH are feeling nervous/anxious.Click to expand...

Yes, he often gives her a botte of expressed milk at the weekends during the day..absolutely no problems :shrug: I think you might be right about him being uptight waiting for her to go crazy..although he says he's fine but he can't stop subconsious behaviour and babies are clever ickle things like you say.


----------



## kit_cat

Luna..your little man is simply beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Newbs...I'm not writing off this cycle for you either....we shall live in hope my lovely :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Everyone. I'm sorry but I have to have a moan. I promised myself that I'd never moan about pregnancy out of respect for those still TTC think "bitch, I'd love to be in your position" and trust me, I'd so rather be in this position than not, BUT
> 
> I feel like SHIT!!
> 
> Honestly, I am absolutely exhausted. I can't think straight, I am so tired I feel like I'm having and out of body experience most of the day. I can move without my lower back feeling like I'm a million years old, I can't sit at my desk and do my job without my upper back aching like a martha focker so much I want to cry. I can really do anything or go anywhere as energy is an absolute distant memory. I keep waiting for it to get better ....
> 
> 
> Newbs and Jaynie I'm so sorry to moan, I know how ungrateful it seems. Forgive me

no need for apologies here. i swore to the ttc gods that if and when i ever get preggo i would not complain a single day in my pregnancy no matter how bad... :| realistically speaking i know that's a load of bs! you can't help the way u feel no matter how bad u wanted to be preggo, and if u are anything like me, when i'm not well all i do is complain (much to mj's liking :haha:) so it's a-ok dear. i just hope u get some relief soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Everyone. I'm sorry but I have to have a moan. I promised myself that I'd never moan about pregnancy out of respect for those still TTC think "bitch, I'd love to be in your position" and trust me, I'd so rather be in this position than not, BUT
> 
> I feel like SHIT!!
> 
> Honestly, I am absolutely exhausted. I can't think straight, I am so tired I feel like I'm having and out of body experience most of the day. I can move without my lower back feeling like I'm a million years old, I can't sit at my desk and do my job without my upper back aching like a martha focker so much I want to cry. I can really do anything or go anywhere as energy is an absolute distant memory. I keep waiting for it to get better ....
> 
> 
> Newbs and Jaynie I'm so sorry to moan, I know how ungrateful it seems. Forgive me
> 
> no need for apologies here. i swore to the ttc gods that if and when i ever get preggo i would not complain a single day in my pregnancy no matter how bad... :| realistically speaking i know that's a load of bs! you can't help the way u feel no matter how bad u wanted to be preggo, and if u are anything like me, when i'm not well all i do is complain (mj to mj's liking :haha:) so it's a-ok dear. i just hope u get some relief soon :hugs:Click to expand...

I was going to say as well, the amount of LTTTC people I've heard complaining about feeling crappy when they finally get pregnant is amazing. Not only that, but they start by saying "I can't believe I'm going to say this but..." I've said before that it's just not human nature to say how marvellous vomiting morning, noon and night is or how fabulous your piles and varicose veins make you feel or how wonderful feeling deathly tired is. Of course you're going to have a moan regardless of how long you or anyone else were trying to get pregnant. The condition of being preggy comes with some very debilitating stuff...it's ok to not pretend you're enjoying the less glamourous parts :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

It's soooo quiet :shhh:

Good night all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

It is quiet! 

Sezi could you have acupuncture for your back??


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Good evening all :flower:
> 
> OH did Cara's feed tonight. She went berserk as usual half way through...he had to stop and wind her as she couldn't take anymore of her feed as she had wind :shrug: She then went rigid and screamy and refused to allow him to wind her, then began getting really frantic when he tried to continue the feed because she still had wind :wacko: I heard this happening on the monitor and went up, I took Cara for a few seconds (instantly calmer), she let out a big burp, I then handed her back to OH who gave her the rest of her feed and put her down peacefully in her cot. I'm baffled.
> 
> It's really shaking OHs confidence in his ability to deal with her which I just cannot allow to develop.




Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening all :flower:
> 
> OH did Cara's feed tonight. She went berserk as usual half way through...he had to stop and wind her as she couldn't take anymore of her feed as she had wind :shrug: She then went rigid and screamy and refused to allow him to wind her, then began getting really frantic when he tried to continue the feed because she still had wind :wacko: I heard this happening on the monitor and went up, I took Cara for a few seconds (instantly calmer), she let out a big burp, I then handed her back to OH who gave her the rest of her feed and put her down peacefully in her cot. I'm baffled.
> 
> It's really shaking OHs confidence in his ability to deal with her which I just cannot allow to develop.
> 
> Does he feed her at other times of the day? And if so does this happen then?
> 
> Maybe he is feeling anxious in case she gets upset and she is picking up on it? I know Lyra is sensitive to when me or DH are feeling nervous/anxious.Click to expand...

I agree maybe she is picking up on him being a bit anxious. Babies are smart like that.


----------



## addie25

Omg rhyko is adorable!!!!!!!!!!! More pictures please!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

good morning lovelies! hope you all have a fabbo day! 
Kit sorry Cara has been funny again :(


----------



## mummyApril

James slept from 9 30 until 7  :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning :coffee:

Slept like a log.:cloud9: My baby's going to have a hard time fitting into my sleep routine :haha: 

Boys are still here, they go back to school tomorrow so that was a waste of housework yesterday :dohh: It's already all gone and everything needs doing again!

Any exciting plans for the day amongst the sahms? I'm doing painting and exercise bike and some cross stitch this afternoon to finish my russian doll. Then a dog walk this evening. Nothing exciting for me. Oh yes I have a zip to repair in dss the elders coat too. And English books to donate to the library and Holly's books to return


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! In a VERY SHORT TIME Cara won't even be having a night feed, so it won't be an issue at all. So until then I would just do it yourself to avoid heartache to DH and agitation to Cara, and if you give her a supplementary feed in the day maybe you can dispense with this nervous windy night feed altogether and let her sleep through? :shrug: What time of night is it we're talking?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I have to clean out all the animaloids today too :bunny:


----------



## firstbaby25

Not that B's bothered li'l ol me is doing. When I've mentioned day plans I might go and eat worms :haha: 

I had morning :sex: WITH conceive plus :shock:, I've been lay down for over an hour :haha: felt like an outer body experience. Very weird that ad has took me on! I've also done my temp for 2 days now! 

I'm just gonna get up, revise and :coffee: and then do the test, go to college and then do a college exam!! Sighs all round, then Adam will have a copy of Football Manager and I'm not too impressed by it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> James slept from 9 30 until 7  :blush:


Ha ha that means you're going to be tired today because you had too much sleep :haha: That's reassuring because I hear all the time that girl babies are great sleepers but boys are not so good! And since I'm sure this is a blue lemon...well nice to know he could be as big a sleeper as Holly is!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Not that B's bothered li'l ol me is doing. When I've mentioned day plans I might go and eat worms :haha:
> 
> I had morning :sex: WITH conceive plus :shock:, I've been lay down for over an hour :haha: felt like an outer body experience. Very weird that ad has took me on! I've also done my temp for 2 days now!
> 
> I'm just gonna get up, revise and :coffee: and then do the test, go to college and then do a college exam!! Sighs all round, then Adam will have a copy of Football Manager and I'm not too impressed by it!!

Urggghhhh I'm not swapping my day with yours! You're going to eat worms and then do exams :shock: How yukky, especially the latter.:shock:

Congrats for :sex: with conceive plus and horizontal sperm rest afterwards! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopefully you and Newbie will be demonstrating the sheer randomness of conception this month- Newbs will be proving that it can happen on a one off, and you will be proving that it can happen with all systems go. Newbs will have a girl since they're the long surviving sperm from sex pre-O, and you will have a boy, from a strong 'on the day' swimmer:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Not that B's bothered li'l ol me is doing. When I've mentioned day plans I might go and eat worms :haha:

It's true that as an Elite monkey I find it more difficult to speak to lower forms of creature now. You eat your worms Jaynie. I'm going to be served a continental breakfast in the BnB Elite Room https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/0046.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

*For Jaynie;*

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2JgksDhqxA0/TbVtNpwpM4I/AAAAAAAAARE/zP8r7RxNV3A/s320/good-luck-3.gif


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Not that B's bothered li'l ol me is doing. When I've mentioned day plans I might go and eat worms :haha:
> 
> It's true that as an Elite monkey I find it more difficult to speak to lower forms of creature now. You eat your worms Jaynie. I'm going to be served a continental breakfast in the BnB Elite Room https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/0046.gifClick to expand...

Is it like first class lounge? It's true I hate exams - but I passed the first one :happydance: GO ME!!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning 

Good luck jaynie ! 
Have good days everyone


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew that's a relief, my ex can look after LO while I have my obgyn appointment tomorrow. Funny set up really, that it's my ex who helps me out with things like that. We ex-pats have to stick together though, not having any family in the vicinity!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Not that B's bothered li'l ol me is doing. When I've mentioned day plans I might go and eat worms :haha:
> 
> It's true that as an Elite monkey I find it more difficult to speak to lower forms of creature now. You eat your worms Jaynie. I'm going to be served a continental breakfast in the BnB Elite Room https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/0046.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Is it like first class lounge? It's true I hate exams - but I passed the first one :happydance: GO ME!!Click to expand...

Yes it has comfy seats and soft music:thumbup: 

Go You!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

My tutor just mentioned nonchalantly that I have passed the part one exam! Like you wouldn't say that first! But yes I am a busy bee today and then the photos I am supposed to be doing today are tomorrow :dohh: then by Friday I will be so behind that I will be compelled to do washing and the house and stuff :dohh:

Crunch - why you angry??


----------



## firstbaby25

B when will you find out the sex? 

I know Sarah is 19/12 @ 9.20am :thumbup: (it's in my diary!)


----------



## Essie

Jaynie, good luck today. 

April, wow go James. Fantastic sleep. 

B so your domestic goddessness was wasted then? Is there not a BnB Elite maid that you could use?

We did not have a peaceful night. Lyra was up at 12, 3, 6 and is now feeding again. Is there a growth spurt around now? She's been back to feeding every few hours during the day and waking at least once at night too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Jaynie, good luck today.
> 
> April, wow go James. Fantastic sleep.
> 
> B so your domestic goddessness was wasted then? Is there not a BnB Elite maid that you could use?
> 
> We did not have a peaceful night. Lyra was up at 12, 3, 6 and is now feeding again. Is there a growth spurt around now? She's been back to feeding every few hours during the day and waking at least once at night too.

All wasted:nope: That's a point, there's probably a maid. Maybe there's an Elite babysitting service too that I could lean on?:shrug: 
*
Just doing cross stitch and had a great idea to make Holly a fabric advent calender!!! She'd just love that I know!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B when will you find out the sex?
> 
> I know Sarah is 19/12 @ 9.20am :thumbup: (it's in my diary!)

I'll let you know when I've booked a scan:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: 

She would be called Constance, the maid I see her in my head just now :haha: 

Thanks Essie :hugs: sorry about Lyra- I reckon anything goes with growth spurts! She probably is but cause her body says so, not cause of age :shrug: I dunno!

Just getting a good hearty brekko (egg on wholemeal toast), wondering why Crunch is angry and planning my next attack :sex: - Friday night I think - not too close or my shy beau will buck but not toofar as to miss O like last month. I ,ight reopen my Lab :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have fabric calendars I love them. They look so pretty on my wall. Hard when there's a 2 year old as the chocolates are so accessible :haha: 

Drum roll please


----------



## firstbaby25

:ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to make some egg on toast I think too, as 2nd breakfast!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :ninja:

:haha: That's for your BFP this month!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I have fabric calendars I love them. They look so pretty on my wall. Hard when there's a 2 year old as the chocolates are so accessible :haha:
> 
> Drum roll please

Yes Holly's going to be learning the principle of 'self restraint' if I make her one!


----------



## firstbaby25

Can't be that lucky because I popped my yoke :(


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to make some egg on toast I think too, as 2nd breakfast!!

It's definitely one of my favourites. 

GD WISE is egg on brown acceptable??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bloods are 99 so I can have 2nd breakfast :yipee: I'm STARVING!


----------



## Essie

Do all babies go through a distracted time when feeding? I have to sit in a dark room, pin her leg under my elbow and hold her hand to stop them waving about. And if DH is around he has to move out of sight or she unlatches to stare at him :dohh:


----------



## Essie

I want egg on toast now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to make some egg on toast I think too, as 2nd breakfast!!
> 
> It's definitely one of my favourites.
> 
> GD WISE is egg on brown acceptable??Click to expand...

Yes I just musn't have loads of bread:thumbup: And the brown from my bakery over the road is particularly good on my levels. 2 small slices I have, later on in 3rd tri when proper strong GD kicks in I have to be more careful of the bread since results can be erratic, but for the moment the wholemeal is fine.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to melt some cheese onto mine first


----------



## HollyMonkey

And have sausage and mustard with it too


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my I've just found some bacon in the fridge too!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Feast!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Can't be that lucky because I popped my yoke :(

That's symbolic of your ovaries being desperate to unleash themselves this month:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm assuming from starch and whatnot White bread is definitely worse? 

Essie - do you have eggs and bread? The great thing about egg on toast I find is it's accessibility if you're like me it's a 5 minute wonder meal. Mines well nice :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Do all babies go through a distracted time when feeding? I have to sit in a dark room, pin her leg under my elbow and hold her hand to stop them waving about. And if DH is around he has to move out of sight or she unlatches to stare at him :dohh:

Maybe she's not very hungry?:shrug: But they do do that from time to time, just for fun.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm assuming from starch and whatnot White bread is definitely worse?
> 
> Essie - do you have eggs and bread? The great thing about egg on toast I find is it's accessibility if you're like me it's a 5 minute wonder meal. Mines well nice :thumbup:

I think the starch content is the same but it's the extra fibre in wholemeal that moderates the effect on your blood sugars, slowing down the impact of the carbs. But don't quote me on that because I'm not sure, but I see the difference on my monitor!


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon turtles:happydance:
> 
> i need guesses!
> 
> gender:
> weight:
> date:
> how long labour is:
> 
> closest guess gets a present in the post :haha:
> 
> 
> Girl
> 9lb 4oz
> 16th nov
> 15 hours!
> 
> :haha:i think iv been a bit cruel, big baby, overdue, longish labour! I duno why i have chosen these! but im excited to see how wrong i probably am! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 15 hours is not at all long for a first labour :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I AM SO NAIVE! :dohh: I will go in and expect to have a baby within an hour!:haha:Click to expand...

an hour is quite enough :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:



> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James slept from 9 30 until 7  :blush:
> 
> 
> Ha ha that means you're going to be tired today because you had too much sleep :haha: That's reassuring because I hear all the time that girl babies are great sleepers but boys are not so good! And since I'm sure this is a blue lemon...well nice to know he could be as big a sleeper as Holly is!!Click to expand...

i have done the school run i want to eat and sleep lol!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm being prudent with the carbs and just having one small slice of bread but am having lashings of cheese and 3 rashers of bacon and a sausage and egg. Really the GD diet should be low fat too but I'm too skinny to skimp on fats and they don't raise my blood sugar at all and that's the aim of the game. Lots of ladies with GD have a weight gain of 15 kilos or more so they have a margin in terms of what they eat. I have zero margin :growlmad: I'll be seeing a dietician and some point and I'll see if I can pack in the calories without the carbs somehow :shrug:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm assuming from starch and whatnot White bread is definitely worse?
> 
> Essie - do you have eggs and bread? The great thing about egg on toast I find is it's accessibility if you're like me it's a 5 minute wonder meal. Mines well nice :thumbup:

I do have eggs and bread :thumbup: yeah egg on toast is a nice quick meal. And you can have it any time of day too.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Do all babies go through a distracted time when feeding? I have to sit in a dark room, pin her leg under my elbow and hold her hand to stop them waving about. And if DH is around he has to move out of sight or she unlatches to stare at him :dohh:
> 
> Maybe she's not very hungry?:shrug: But they do do that from time to time, just for fun.Click to expand...

I don't know, she acts hungry but perhaps she isn't :shrug: she's feeding enough so I'm not worried about it. I think the wonders of the world are just more interesting at this point.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :ninja:

yay you got the post and its not just to get you preggo its for you to pass your exams :) good luck lover xxx


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Can't be that lucky because I popped my yoke :(

sooo not cool :(


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> yay you got the post and its not just to get you preggo its for you to pass your exams :) good luck lover xxxClick to expand...

Thanks and I'm keeping it - I'll dedicate the next one I get to you all :haha: I need all the luck I can get in life at the moment!! 

I haven't revised and I really have to do these tests today - before college. Should I have some diary milk to boost my blood sugar to be alert for this test I wonder?! I have a cup of tea too :munch: :munch: 

I want a baby.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Can't be that lucky because I popped my yoke :(
> 
> sooo not cool :(Click to expand...

Tell me about it. That type of shit ruins days. I binned it and made another!! 

I liked B's symbolism argument.

I have had funky O pains that's why I pressed for :sex: but temp is still down!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch what's up love dove? Why are you angry?


----------



## mummyApril

my god i love my son! one smile and my day is the happiest!


----------



## mummyApril

my mum wants me to leave James with Jay on the 19th! to go for my sisters birthday up London :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

and my uncle is having a triple by pass tomorrow on my mums birthday!


----------



## firstbaby25

I want Sezi's viewon preseed when you are next about :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit - April you think Jay can handle it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was yummy, I don't know how I managed to balance so much protein on one small piece of toast! 

GOSSIP- My dh's ex is splitting up with her man. In one of my bitchier moments recently I told dh that now she's had a few holidays in Corsica with him (he's Corsican) and made him sell his flat and move in with her and pay for a total conversion of the garage into an appartment well she can ditch him and still not pay dh back his percentage of the house she owes him. Oooo how right I was! She's having the boys for lunch today to tell them.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> That was yummy, I don't know how I managed to balance so much protein on one small piece of toast!
> 
> GOSSIP- My dh's ex is splitting up with her man. In one of my bitchier moments recently I told dh that now she's had a few holidays in Corsica with him (he's Corsican) and made him sell his flat and move in with her and pay for a total conversion of the garage into an appartment well she can ditch him and still not pay dh back his percentage of the house she owes him. Oooo how right I was! She's having the boys for lunch today to tell them.

she sounds awful! whos paying for the lunch her sons?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck for your uncle april :hugs: That will be nice for Jay to have a daddy and son day though.


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie iv never left him with anyone for one, in all honestly i dont know if i could let him have him! i might have panic attack! hes just not ready i dont think i dont know :/


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Good luck for your uncle april :hugs: That will be nice for Jay to have a daddy and son day though.

im going to test him on days i think i have 17 days so well see! x


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou B xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That was yummy, I don't know how I managed to balance so much protein on one small piece of toast!
> 
> GOSSIP- My dh's ex is splitting up with her man. In one of my bitchier moments recently I told dh that now she's had a few holidays in Corsica with him (he's Corsican) and made him sell his flat and move in with her and pay for a total conversion of the garage into an appartment well she can ditch him and still not pay dh back his percentage of the house she owes him. Oooo how right I was! She's having the boys for lunch today to tell them.
> 
> she sounds awful! whos paying for the lunch her sons?Click to expand...

Well lunch just at her home but it's my husband who mainly pays everything for her! I won't tell you how much he gives her a month but it's demoralisingly enormous, and he's legally bound to or she threatened to take the boys to the South of France if he didn't sign that part of the divorce contract! She never would have, but men are gullible like that about emotional threats:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think Emandi used pre seed?


----------



## Essie

April good luck for your uncle. How ready is Jay to be left alone with James? I havent left Lyra with anyone yet, I've got a work Christmas meal in December that I have paid to go to so I guess I will have to leave her then. My mum keeps offering to look after her but I don't think I'm ready to leave her yet. I guess it's just something you have to bite the bullet and do. I can understand yu being anxious though. But perhaps some time to yourself would be good?

B your DH ex sounds awful!


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE. This bambino was conceived in Hunstanton and we had sex there every day and only used lube once. I can't remember if I took preseed or conceive plus with me ...


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany was right abou kit feeling tired before a cold ... I've woken up with a bad cold and sore throat!! Possibly why I've been feeling extra poo lately.


----------



## Essie

B, Lyra was jealous of your second breakfast and decided to have a snack of her own. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/3fc13a72.jpg

Tasty!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That was yummy, I don't know how I managed to balance so much protein on one small piece of toast!
> 
> GOSSIP- My dh's ex is splitting up with her man. In one of my bitchier moments recently I told dh that now she's had a few holidays in Corsica with him (he's Corsican) and made him sell his flat and move in with her and pay for a total conversion of the garage into an appartment well she can ditch him and still not pay dh back his percentage of the house she owes him. Oooo how right I was! She's having the boys for lunch today to tell them.
> 
> she sounds awful! whos paying for the lunch her sons?Click to expand...
> 
> Well lunch just at her home but it's my husband who mainly pays everything for her! I won't tell you how much he gives her a month but it's demoralisingly enormous, and he's legally bound to or she threatened to take the boys to the South of France if he didn't sign that part of the divorce contract! She never would have, but men are gullible like that about emotional threats:nope:Click to expand...

shes evil!!! money grabbing ***** (sorry but people like that make me sooo angry)


----------



## firstbaby25

B she sounds delightful this woman. Now they are divorced, could he not go to Court and get the maintenance lowered? She sound awful to have around constantly! Apparently my old boss paid £800 a month to his ex, and he had caught her in bed with his best friend :shock: Adam is defo the type to punish our kids for my sins. Good job i'm a saint! :smug: 

Thanks Sezi, although totally useless. I have conceive plus, and I have used it today for only the second time. It's all dead manipulated with Adam I had to suggest the lube at the right time and I defo wanted to use the sperm friendly to negate the filatio :blush:, the filatio is a must for him though saves me pretending to enjoy myself after i've had my fill... This all sounds horrible, no wonder the poor boy doesn't wanna sleep with me! I'm going for Friday night now, going to ply him with alcohol and then seduce him! Maybe the thought of doing it on the couch will get him going? :shrug: I am a creative TTC'er!!

Sezi is it your wednesday off?


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> April good luck for your uncle. How ready is Jay to be left alone with James? I havent left Lyra with anyone yet, I've got a work Christmas meal in December that I have paid to go to so I guess I will have to leave her then. My mum keeps offering to look after her but I don't think I'm ready to leave her yet. I guess it's just something you have to bite the bullet and do. I can understand yu being anxious though. But perhaps some time to yourself would be good?
> 
> B your DH ex sounds awful!

thanks Essie, im going to talk to him later see how he feels first but then im going to tell him i will be testing him (if he agrees) i might just tell him to go to his dads or something haha


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> JAYNIE. This bambino was conceived in Hunstanton and we had sex there every day and only used lube once. I can't remember if I took preseed or conceive plus with me ...

thats cos i left my fertility there for you i went there when i was 24 weeks preggo :)


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> That was yummy, I don't know how I managed to balance so much protein on one small piece of toast!
> 
> GOSSIP- My dh's ex is splitting up with her man. In one of my bitchier moments recently I told dh that now she's had a few holidays in Corsica with him (he's Corsican) and made him sell his flat and move in with her and pay for a total conversion of the garage into an appartment well she can ditch him and still not pay dh back his percentage of the house she owes him. Oooo how right I was! She's having the boys for lunch today to tell them.
> 
> she sounds awful! whos paying for the lunch her sons?Click to expand...
> 
> Well lunch just at her home but it's my husband who mainly pays everything for her! I won't tell you how much he gives her a month but it's demoralisingly enormous, and he's legally bound to or she threatened to take the boys to the South of France if he didn't sign that part of the divorce contract! She never would have, but men are gullible like that about emotional threats:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> shes evil!!! money grabbing ***** (sorry but people like that make me sooo angry)Click to expand...

What annoys me is the hard faced ness of it. Perhaps my family are weak but my Mum was without my Dad since I was 3. He just did one as you do, and she never received a penny! We wnet bankrupt on the strength of one of his loans that he had secured on our house. My mum could only buy a house for the first time about 9 years ago! Then, my sister who also gets nothing off James (James lives in the belief that id he has Erin 3 x nights, yet still doesn't buy her anything Ash isn't entitled to cash). It annoys me that good guys like Thierry that would pay reasonable amounts and still have the boys a lot 0 get shafted and people like my good for nothing father - get away with it!!


----------



## mummyApril

James will be going for a sleep in 15 minutes so i shall join him! :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Going to pop off and do these tests now. God I am nervous, haven't properly prepared (and we all know what's said about failing to prepare) but I have nothing to lose and in light of my impending pregnancy I am not too bothered if I get the (Finanace Manager) job or not...

I spy a Kitty Kat!! :hi: be back soon for pre college chats and things.


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :flower:

I'm trying to keep up but you are all chatting A LOT! I'm feeding Cara right now so hopefully she'll relax on her mat after with a full tum and let me come and chat a little :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

James is asleep (hes like clockwork lol) nap time :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Not a good day....really, really not a good day :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Everyday someone, me, his mum, his mates, tells DH that he should revise his maintenance Jaynie :dohh: With a baby more, plus another on the way, plus we have the boys about 60% of the time, plus dh pays all their sports clubs- things are different from 8yrs ago! But he doesn't want to unsettle the dust. Does make my bitchier side less willing to return to full time work if it's just to help pay a maintenance to his ex that DH shouldn't even have at all, but then I tell myself I must be charitable and do it to help DH. But even so!


----------



## firstbaby25

I guess he may be swayed when the boys are a bit older maybe in a year or so. They won't want to go to Corsica will they? Let's face it they are there a lot and have fun with both of you and love their sister that her little Corsica arse would not last one second with them and that will be fun. 

I have at leats completed the numerical reasoning tests, I don't think i'll get through but like I said I have fuck all to lose!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - :hugs: s'up? Anything we can talk through with ya?


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> How about this for your back Sarah? It's lavender scented and you can heat it up.
> 
> https://www.accessorize.com/content/ebiz/accessorizeeu/invt/98869160/98869160_M.jpg
> 
> And I agree with B it could be your iron levels. I felt awful going into second tri but felt much better once I got my iron tablets.

It's a matryoshka wheaty bag!!!!! You need it Sez! I flipping need it!

I've been using Traumeel gel for my back and shoulders and it works...for a bit


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/f...oal-from-heaven-as-tribute-to-tragic-son.html

Anyone seen this? Very :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See I had that protein and wholemeal bread feast less than an hour and a half ago and my bloods are 75. I think it's the only way I'm going to be able to keep weight on :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I guess he may be swayed when the boys are a bit older maybe in a year or so. They won't want to go to Corsica will they? Let's face it they are there a lot and have fun with both of you and love their sister that her little Corsica arse would not last one second with them and that will be fun.
> 
> I have at leats completed the numerical reasoning tests, I don't think i'll get through but like I said I have fuck all to lose!!

Well only 3.5 years until half the maintenace goes because DSS elder will be 18! Then 3 yrs later the next one! Not so long now really. The guy she's just split up with was the Corsican element so they won't be going there to visit his family anymore! 

You alright Trin?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin - :hugs: s'up? Anything we can talk through with ya?

HUGE financial stress and it all just landed in my lap today. And on top of that stress, DH's car is going to cost R15 000 to fix :shock:


I just want a ticket out of my life for a short while....I'll go lead someone else's life


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah Trin - that sucks. I know what you are suffering though. Day to day living is for us at the minute and if his car went well then he wouldn't have a car :shock: BIG :hugs: and it WILL pass. You work too hard for it not to. 

My Mum has a great made up saying that she's happy if all we whinge about is money. It means that our health and that of those we love is in good order and as we all know you can't buy health. I hope you find the cash soon and get your finances in order :nope:


----------



## emandi

Poor Trin :awww: hope it won't be as bad as it looks.

Loooots of :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok...I have a baby fast asleep on me so here goes for some one handed posting.. i may be sometime...


----------



## firstbaby25

I hath completed the 'dreaded' tests. they were much better than the other ones that I still have to complete a lot easier and better presented so fingers crossed I get to be a Finance Manager for the govt!! 

Until then I am a TTC'er once again :howdy:

I feel as if fate has conspired to get me pregnant but I'll be cryiong again in 18 days when I get my period!! I can relax for an hour now! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Trin, finances are do stressful and a big bill always seems to come at the worst time. I hope things get sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Ok...I have a baby fast asleep on me so here goes for some one handed posting.. i may be sometime...

I'm in the same position!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I hath completed the 'dreaded' tests. they were much better than the other ones that I still have to complete a lot easier and better presented so fingers crossed I get to be a Finance Manager for the govt!!
> 
> Until then I am a TTC'er once again :howdy:
> 
> I feel as if fate has conspired to get me pregnant but I'll be cryiong again in 18 days when I get my period!! I can relax for an hour now! :happydance:

Jaynie clearly a trip to Hunstanton is needed. Sezi got preggo there, April visited when preggo and I went when pregnant and since with Lyra. I will feed you on your way past and you can visit Sarah on the way back :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit! In a VERY SHORT TIME Cara won't even be having a night feed, so it won't be an issue at all. So until then I would just do it yourself to avoid heartache to DH and agitation to Cara, and if you give her a supplementary feed in the day maybe you can dispense with this nervous windy night feed altogether and let her sleep through? :shrug: What time of night is it we're talking?

Well it's not really a night feed..it's her final feed before going down at night at about 7pm ish. OH really loves, or loved doing it before this :(


----------



## Sarachka

Ooooooh I'd love that matryoshka wheat sack. Unfortunately I don't have a microwave s my wheat sack goes unused.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I hath completed the 'dreaded' tests. they were much better than the other ones that I still have to complete a lot easier and better presented so fingers crossed I get to be a Finance Manager for the govt!!
> 
> Until then I am a TTC'er once again :howdy:
> 
> I feel as if fate has conspired to get me pregnant but I'll be cryiong again in 18 days when I get my period!! I can relax for an hour now! :happydance:
> 
> Jaynie clearly a trip to Hunstanton is needed. Sezi got preggo there, April visited when preggo and I went when pregnant and since with Lyra. I will feed you on your way past and you can visit Sarah on the way back :thumbup:Click to expand...

Who knew it had such magical fertile properties. The Marine Hotel is the specific location!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I hath completed the 'dreaded' tests. they were much better than the other ones that I still have to complete a lot easier and better presented so fingers crossed I get to be a Finance Manager for the govt!!
> 
> Until then I am a TTC'er once again :howdy:
> 
> I feel as if fate has conspired to get me pregnant but I'll be cryiong again in 18 days when I get my period!! I can relax for an hour now! :happydance:
> 
> Jaynie clearly a trip to Hunstanton is needed. Sezi got preggo there, April visited when preggo and I went when pregnant and since with Lyra. I will feed you on your way past and you can visit Sarah on the way back :thumbup:Click to expand...

If I get a job a weekend O trip is what we were planning (OH was planning a trip I was planning for sexy fertile time trip) I don't know where Hunstanton is? :shrug: we would be more likely to head to York/Chester/Bath/Edinburgh? Is it like those places? Nice building and shit?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Not that B's bothered li'l ol me is doing. When I've mentioned day plans I might go and eat worms :haha:
> 
> I had morning :sex: WITH conceive plus :shock:, I've been lay down for over an hour :haha: felt like an outer body experience. Very weird that ad has took me on! I've also done my temp for 2 days now!
> 
> I'm just gonna get up, revise and :coffee: and then do the test, go to college and then do a college exam!! Sighs all round, then Adam will have a copy of Football Manager and I'm not too impressed by it!!

Whoah Jaynie....you are going for it this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Look at pretty Sophie 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afd93003.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

I know Kit - I may as well. Confession: I am an absolute fear of failure. I am confident enough in my abilities as a wee lass I would prepare and prepare in order to avoid failure. Driving and TTC have totally turned my attitude round, I mean if you want something you have to try and get it no matter how many times you 'fail' at it! 

I explain this because I think initially, this fear stopped me TTC'ing actively so I could develop a shrug it off attitude, if you don't try you can't fail. Well now, I'm all geared up for the trials and tribulations again :gun:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I hath completed the 'dreaded' tests. they were much better than the other ones that I still have to complete a lot easier and better presented so fingers crossed I get to be a Finance Manager for the govt!!
> 
> Until then I am a TTC'er once again :howdy:
> 
> I feel as if fate has conspired to get me pregnant but I'll be cryiong again in 18 days when I get my period!! I can relax for an hour now! :happydance:
> 
> Jaynie clearly a trip to Hunstanton is needed. Sezi got preggo there, April visited when preggo and I went when pregnant and since with Lyra. I will feed you on your way past and you can visit Sarah on the way back :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> If I get a job a weekend O trip is what we were planning (OH was planning a trip I was planning for sexy fertile time trip) I don't know where Hunstanton is? :shrug: we would be more likely to head to York/Chester/Bath/Edinburgh? Is it like those places? Nice building and shit?Click to expand...

It's on the Norfolk coast. It's the seaside. Very popular in the summer. Nothing like York etc. 

Not that you can see any of Hunstanton here but this is Lyra there:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/80a119d3.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit! In a VERY SHORT TIME Cara won't even be having a night feed, so it won't be an issue at all. So until then I would just do it yourself to avoid heartache to DH and agitation to Cara, and if you give her a supplementary feed in the day maybe you can dispense with this nervous windy night feed altogether and let her sleep through? :shrug: What time of night is it we're talking?
> 
> Well it's not really a night feed..it's her final feed before going down at night at about 7pm ish. OH really loves, or loved doing it before this :(Click to expand...

Oh sorry I thought by night feed you meant a 3am kind of thing:dohh: Which is why I double checked! Couldn't dh just swap the feed for doing say her bath, or a story, or something fun and bondy that doesn't involve winding?:shrug: In such a short time she will be munching biscuits rather than drinking milk anyway:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautiful picture of the Hunstanton coast Essie!!

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ooooooh I'd love that matryoshka wheat sack. Unfortunately I don't have a microwave s my wheat sack goes unused.

There's a gorgeous purple hippo microwave sack in the chemist next door that every time I see I want to get for Holly but I have the same problem, no microwave!! I won one in a running race but I gave it to a friend of mine who was building himself a house in Portugal and wanted one:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Trin a Lin :hugs: I'm working on that lottery win to create a turtle fund :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Beautiful picture of the Hunstanton coast Essie!!
> 
> :rofl:

There's a bit of sea in the background, what more do you want? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sophie is sooooo grown up Sarachka!! She was a little scrunchy baby-baby, and now she's a sophisticated young lady-baby! :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I hath completed the 'dreaded' tests. they were much better than the other ones that I still have to complete a lot easier and better presented so fingers crossed I get to be a Finance Manager for the govt!!
> 
> Until then I am a TTC'er once again :howdy:
> 
> I feel as if fate has conspired to get me pregnant but I'll be cryiong again in 18 days when I get my period!! I can relax for an hour now! :happydance:
> 
> Jaynie clearly a trip to Hunstanton is needed. Sezi got preggo there, April visited when preggo and I went when pregnant and since with Lyra. I will feed you on your way past and you can visit Sarah on the way back :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> If I get a job a weekend O trip is what we were planning (OH was planning a trip I was planning for sexy fertile time trip) I don't know where Hunstanton is? :shrug: we would be more likely to head to York/Chester/Bath/Edinburgh? Is it like those places? Nice building and shit?Click to expand...
> 
> It's on the Norfolk coast. It's the seaside. Very popular in the summer. Nothing like York etc.
> 
> Not that you can see any of Hunstanton here but this is Lyra there:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/80a119d3.jpgClick to expand...

I have seen that photo on Facebook it's a really nice photo. Despite the fact that DH is holding her I find it lovely and girly! The SKY really sets it off!


----------



## TrinityMom

how to spot a mean girl red flags: 

 The Pitying Preface, like starting her sentences with things like Shame Sam...

 The For Your Own Good Gossip: You know, other girls might say you eat like a greedy pig, but I know how stressed youve been lately.

 The Inverted Compliment like, Gosh, youre so lucky to have such a long-suffering husband.

 Then of course, theres the Double Whammy: Ha, you know... if I drank as much beer as you do, Id be twice as fat as youve gotten.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh I'd love that matryoshka wheat sack. Unfortunately I don't have a microwave s my wheat sack goes unused.
> 
> There's a gorgeous purple hippo microwave sack in the chemist next door that every time I see I want to get for Holly but I have the same problem, no microwave!! I won one in a running race but I gave it to a friend of mine who was building himself a house in Portugal and wanted one:shrug:Click to expand...

I don't have a microwave either :cloud9: we are in a club! I thought it was all but me that was behind the times.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> how to spot a mean girl red flags:
> 
>  The Pitying Preface, like starting her sentences with things like Shame Sam...
> 
>  The For Your Own Good Gossip: You know, other girls might say you eat like a greedy pig, but I know how stressed youve been lately.
> 
>  The Inverted Compliment like, Gosh, youre so lucky to have such a long-suffering husband.
> 
>  Then of course, theres the Double Whammy: Ha, you know... if I drank as much beer as you do, Id be twice as fat as youve gotten.

:haha: :rofl:

though I am glad they are posted there because most of them I thought 'who would say that?' I get sad if people take what I say the wrong way. Don't get me wrong I also know that no one is perfect including myself. I think sometimes 'bitching' makes the world go round. It's like life. If people have nothing better to do than talk about you it is rather flattering!! My random theory of the day there. 

I'm having a quick 'hyperactive, you did it, got to go to college soon, power post :gun:' :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Phew that's a relief, my ex can look after LO while I have my obgyn appointment tomorrow. Funny set up really, that it's my ex who helps me out with things like that. We ex-pats have to stick together though, not having any family in the vicinity!

It's really cool that you have this relationship with your ex, and also that DH is cool with that :thumbup: It could so easily be much more difficult than that!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit! In a VERY SHORT TIME Cara won't even be having a night feed, so it won't be an issue at all. So until then I would just do it yourself to avoid heartache to DH and agitation to Cara, and if you give her a supplementary feed in the day maybe you can dispense with this nervous windy night feed altogether and let her sleep through? :shrug: What time of night is it we're talking?
> 
> Well it's not really a night feed..it's her final feed before going down at night at about 7pm ish. OH really loves, or loved doing it before this :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I thought by night feed you meant a 3am kind of thing:dohh: Which is why I double checked! Couldn't dh just swap the feed for doing say her bath, or a story, or something fun and bondy that doesn't involve winding?:shrug: In such a short time she will be munching biscuits rather than drinking milk anyway:haha:Click to expand...

DH always did the bath routine with the boys because I felt it was something he could do just as well as I could - no need for mommy smell or anything like that. And it worked really well for him and the boys and gave me a chance to bath or read or whatever


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry Trin a Lin :hugs: I'm working on that lottery win to create a turtle fund :thumbup:

Thanks :hugs: It's crap because it's Ch'ien's party on Saturday and I can't buy stuff for it. And I feel stupid for not handling things better...and now the car...too much

And it's Tarq's birthday in 4 weeks. I told DH to just forget my birthday and we'll try make a plan for Tarq


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Phew that's a relief, my ex can look after LO while I have my obgyn appointment tomorrow. Funny set up really, that it's my ex who helps me out with things like that. We ex-pats have to stick together though, not having any family in the vicinity!
> 
> It's really cool that you have this relationship with your ex, and also that DH is cool with that :thumbup: It could so easily be much more difficult than that!Click to expand...

I must admit. I am rath-er jealous that this happens for you too. I suspect the whole appeal of speaking to Joe is the pandora's box/forbidden fruit that's inside of us all. 

If I could talk to him, regularly I wouldn't find him so mysterious/fascinating/wonderful (literal meaning there).


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I hath completed the 'dreaded' tests. they were much better than the other ones that I still have to complete a lot easier and better presented so fingers crossed I get to be a Finance Manager for the govt!!
> 
> Until then I am a TTC'er once again :howdy:
> 
> I feel as if fate has conspired to get me pregnant but I'll be cryiong again in 18 days when I get my period!! I can relax for an hour now! :happydance:
> 
> Jaynie clearly a trip to Hunstanton is needed. Sezi got preggo there, April visited when preggo and I went when pregnant and since with Lyra. I will feed you on your way past and you can visit Sarah on the way back :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> If I get a job a weekend O trip is what we were planning (OH was planning a trip I was planning for sexy fertile time trip) I don't know where Hunstanton is? :shrug: we would be more likely to head to York/Chester/Bath/Edinburgh? Is it like those places? Nice building and shit?Click to expand...
> 
> It's on the Norfolk coast. It's the seaside. Very popular in the summer. Nothing like York etc.
> 
> Not that you can see any of Hunstanton here but this is Lyra there:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/80a119d3.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I have seen that photo on Facebook it's a really nice photo. Despite the fact that DH is holding her I find it lovely and girly! The SKY really sets it off!Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwww wat a lushy photo! Now thats a one for a nice photo frame :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture of the Hunstanton coast Essie!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> There's a bit of sea in the background, what more do you want? :haha:Click to expand...

Lyra is too sweet! And Sophie has gotten so grown up!

Also meant to say that I'm loving the Rhyko pics :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Do all babies go through a distracted time when feeding? I have to sit in a dark room, pin her leg under my elbow and hold her hand to stop them waving about. And if DH is around he has to move out of sight or she unlatches to stare at him :dohh:

Essie..Cara has always been like this! From being a tiny baby, she would turn her head around while feeding from me at the slightest noise..it's part of the reason I ended up with such sore nips! She also thrashes about sometimes..more towards the end of her feed and my poor boobies get kicked and punched a bit :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

I left my breakfast at home (just brought the milk) so I had my hummus and melba toast for breakfast at around 10 and my yoghurt for lunch at 12 and now I'm starving :nope:

B, I sent you a bbm - glucose related - did you get it?


----------



## kit_cat

Right, I now have one bad tempered baby who need to get out of the house, so my posting must cease for now...catch you later ladies :flower:


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> Ooooooh I'd love that matryoshka wheat sack. Unfortunately I don't have a microwave s my wheat sack goes unused.


Sarah have you uploaded pics of your 12 week scan?

Same with you B?

I missed them.....

page number?

I am a scan lurker! :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Do all babies go through a distracted time when feeding? I have to sit in a dark room, pin her leg under my elbow and hold her hand to stop them waving about. And if DH is around he has to move out of sight or she unlatches to stare at him :dohh:
> 
> Essie..Cara has always been like this! From being a tiny baby, she would turn her head around while feeding from me at the slightest noise..it's part of the reason I ended up with such sore nips! She also thrashes about sometimes..more towards the end of her feed and my poor boobies get kicked and punched a bit :nope:Click to expand...

What nosey turtles! :haha: My friends baby does this....he literaly breaks his neck to watch the telly and manage to feed at the same time :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

I think my cats are up to something

https://www.funnymotivationalposters.net/sites/default/files/imagecache/fmp_572px/fmp/2010/04/cats-demotivational-poster-.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afb41023.jpg

Here it is cassie


----------



## cassie04

:hi: Jaynie! what u up to today?

Trin- i am always starving! u eat such wonderfull healthy foods! i am a bit of a typical student i must admit.....but i do love my veg! :thumbup:Can you not get any food delivered to work or pop out to get a take out?:shrug:

hmmmmm what to eat, what to eat?!?!?!? 

I have a bit of a dilemma.....iv ended up with 2 prams! :dohh: well i have lots of baby savings put away that me and dave save monthly. Anyway one day daves mum just turned up with this fancy pram......... She bought us our pram!:dohh: it was a lovely gesture and it was second hand so didnt cost to much......(i dont mind secnd hand things) but at the same time its my first baby and i would quite like to choose my own pram.

So i bought a travel system one and broke the news to daves mum and she says she still wants to keep the one that she bought us.......which is fair enough but Im always going to choose to use my pram as its more handy and has more compartments and accessories.

I feel like an awful, ungrateful girl! but i really am gratefull its just she keeps buying everything for our baby and im like.....i have savings and i would quite like to buy something for my baby myself....e.g. she has bough TOO many clothes so when i buy her clothes that I like she says i have too many....but i wouldnt have if she hadnt beaten me to it! and she bought us a second hand moses basket....but i went and bought the one i posted on here as i loved the girly bed lining......its all a bit awkward!

SLAP ME IN THE FACE IF IM BEING A COW! 




*ooooh plus she said can she store the pram they bought us at MY mums house! which i found a bit cheeky in a way cos my mum doesnt think there is any point in having 2 prams*


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afb41023.jpg
> 
> Here it is cassie

OOOHHHH i must say i think it looks like my 12 week scan - they have the same head! girl maybe?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

cassie04 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afb41023.jpg
> 
> Here it is cassie
> 
> OOOHHHH i must say i think it looks like my 12 week scan - they have the same head! girl maybe?:shrug:Click to expand...

Apparently the nub is looking pretty girlie!!


----------



## Essie

Cassie is the baby going to spend much time with Daves mum? If so you could always use that pram there. That way she sees you using it and you don't have to take your pram every time you go there. I understand about buying things. My mum bought a lot and I'm really grateful but there were some things that I wanted to buy for my baby. Is this the first grandchild? If so I think they just get excited and forget that you might want to buy some bits yourself. My parents bought our pram, and my auntie got the cot but they let us choose them, that was a good compromise.


----------



## TrinityMom

And now my electricity's been cut off at home :cry:

I paid the arrears amount this morning but it won't reflect for a couple of days


----------



## Essie

I think my breast-pump is broken. I can hear a hiss of air when I use it and it's not Working properly. Not impressed, I've used it less than 20 times.


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Cassie is the baby going to spend much time with Daves mum? If so you could always use that pram there. That way she sees you using it and you don't have to take your pram every time you go there. I understand about buying things. My mum bought a lot and I'm really grateful but there were some things that I wanted to buy for my baby. Is this the first grandchild? If so I think they just get excited and forget that you might want to buy some bits yourself. My parents bought our pram, and my auntie got the cot but they let us choose them, that was a good compromise.

Well were moving in with daves mum and dad as they have a big house so we can have our own seperate living room and large bedroom, own bathroom etc. This way me and dave would put all our wages and savings together so then me and dave have a good set of money in savings for our next house. Were staying there for a few months (Baby will prob be about 3 months old when we leave) so we will have our pram at the house anyway. :shrug: But it is their firt grandchild which is why i havent mentioned anything as i know there just excited!:thumbup: I would love to have a compromise but they spotaneously come back with things that I wouldnt have chosen and something like a pram and moses basket i think is quite big things for your first child. E.G. the pram they got us is lovely....but it wouldnt have been something that i would have chosen but i feel obliged to have it as she literally walks into the living room with it and its all been bought! :nope: so i kinda dont have a choice! like u said id rather point out things i like and they help get them!:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> I think my breast-pump is broken. I can hear a hiss of air when I use it and it's not Working properly. Not impressed, I've used it less than 20 times.

was it expensive?:shrug: id take it back to the shop and say something! :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think my breast-pump is broken. I can hear a hiss of air when I use it and it's not Working properly. Not impressed, I've used it less than 20 times.
> 
> was it expensive?:shrug: id take it back to the shop and say something! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I got it free as the company were doing a promotion, so I can't complain really. But I have emailed them to say I think it's pretty crap that's it's broken after only a few uses.


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think my breast-pump is broken. I can hear a hiss of air when I use it and it's not Working properly. Not impressed, I've used it less than 20 times.
> 
> was it expensive?:shrug: id take it back to the shop and say something! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I got it free as the company were doing a promotion, so I can't complain really. But I have emailed them to say I think it's pretty crap that's it's broken after only a few uses.Click to expand...

Oh well at least u didnt pay for it! :thumbup: but u never know they may send u another one for free if it was a promotion as they wont want u to tell other mummies there product is rubbish!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I left my breakfast at home (just brought the milk) so I had my hummus and melba toast for breakfast at around 10 and my yoghurt for lunch at 12 and now I'm starving :nope:
> 
> B, I sent you a bbm - glucose related - did you get it?

Just got it! Sorry I was on my exercise bike!!

One of the key things with GD (not that we know if you have it or not) is NEVER to skip a meal since your insulin production is basically deregulated and will go into overdrive to create insulin to compensate for the lack of food, thus raising bloodsugar. Don't panic though coz monitors can give weird readings sometimes. Take it tomorrow on waking _before_ eating, just to see if your fasting level is actually elevated or not :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been doing 30 mins a day on my exercise bike since 7weeks (minus days out and about and scare moments) and on finding this article have upped it to 40mins, Mon-Fri. I found 30 mins frustratingly short and am glad to have an excuse to do 40! BUT it doesn't prevent maternal insulin resistance :nope: But bloods are great at 93 after a chicken soup, followed by pasta (yes white pasta :shock:) and cream and cheese and bacon and brocolli bake and vanilla yoghurt dessert :thumbup: It keeps the bloods down though if you're already insulin resistant so that's a good thing!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1263666/Exercise-pregnancy-lowers-womans-risk-having-obesity-prone-baby.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh I'd love that matryoshka wheat sack. Unfortunately I don't have a microwave s my wheat sack goes unused.
> 
> 
> Sarah have you uploaded pics of your 12 week scan?
> 
> Same with you B?
> 
> I missed them.....
> 
> page number?
> 
> I am a scan lurker! :hugs:Click to expand...

i'll try to find them for u


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> My ickle bébe :cloud9: Nub and skull shots coming next :thumbup:

Do they come up Cassie? Page 5517 and page 5518 if not:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They don't attach went I quote post but on 5517 are the 4D ones and the normal ones are on 5518


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Nub shots, kind of boyish but then Holly's looked like that too, had me in twizzlewozzles for weeks :wacko: April can you do your skull thing?:flower:

Awww there great B! and everything was all good? So any incklings on what u may be having? :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Phew that's a relief, my ex can look after LO while I have my obgyn appointment tomorrow. Funny set up really, that it's my ex who helps me out with things like that. We ex-pats have to stick together though, not having any family in the vicinity!
> 
> It's really cool that you have this relationship with your ex, and also that DH is cool with that :thumbup: It could so easily be much more difficult than that!Click to expand...
> 
> I must admit. I am rath-er jealous that this happens for you too. I suspect the whole appeal of speaking to Joe is the pandora's box/forbidden fruit that's inside of us all.
> 
> If I could talk to him, regularly I wouldn't find him so mysterious/fascinating/wonderful (literal meaning there).Click to expand...

We did live together for 9 yrs so kind of got past the mystery/fascination/wonder stage though:shrug: If you were with Joe for that long before becoming ex's it may be the same! But yes it's cool that DH accepts it, I like to have someone here I can speak in English to and Dh respects that. Plus of course the things we have to do for his ex...he can hardly complain because mine is kind and helpful and not interfering:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Nub shots, kind of boyish but then Holly's looked like that too, had me in twizzlewozzles for weeks :wacko: April can you do your skull thing?:flower:
> 
> Awww there great B! and everything was all good? So any incklings on what u may be having? :kiss:Click to expand...

Everything was all good, and I'm CERTAIN it's a boy by the nub! :blue:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am being a bnb bum today. Ah LO has just woken up as I typed that, that's good. We're doing the animal cleaning this afternoon....


laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

soooooooooooooooooooo tired :sleep:


----------



## Sarachka

Are we sure my nub is girlie?! I keep looking at it and thinking its pointing up!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I must have squid rings for dinner*


----------



## Essie

I am having sausage and mash for dinner courtesy of my mum, before we go to a "Christening preparation evening". It's going to throw Lyra out of sync because it's from 8-930 and normally she would be in bed by then, but hopefully there will be a quiet corner to pop her in her pram and let her sleep.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Are we sure my nub is girlie?! I keep looking at it and thinking its pointing up!

I've been going through the InGender nubs, the girl and boy galleries, and there are a couple of boyish ones that end up girls but more girlish ones that end up boys so watch out Sarachka:haha: 

This one has just alarmed me because it looks quite like mine, and is a confirmed girl...

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/2132009/babyleaf2%2011w5d_1.jpg

I'll post mine in a mo for comparisons sake!!


----------



## Sarachka

I guess I really should hold off on the pink purchases just yet ...


----------



## Sarachka

Holly, I forgot to say ...

:wohoo: *my sewing machine is in the dining room!!! * :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is my beanie pic that looks quite similar. But I have other shots where it's more sticky up!!
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly, I forgot to say ...
> 
> :wohoo: *my sewing machine is in the dining room!!! * :wohoo:

OMG that is like Christmas!!!! How bloody exciting! I am sooooooooooooo wel jel!!:wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo: You will wonder how you lived without one for so long!!!

https://cdnimg.visualizeus.com/thumbs/44/f1/craft,room-44f12bd5d41be0e853564db49243deaa_h.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh I'd love that matryoshka wheat sack. Unfortunately I don't have a microwave s my wheat sack goes unused.
> 
> There's a gorgeous purple hippo microwave sack in the chemist next door that every time I see I want to get for Holly but I have the same problem, no microwave!! I won one in a running race but I gave it to a friend of mine who was building himself a house in Portugal and wanted one:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a microwave either :cloud9: we are in a club! I thought it was all but me that was behind the times.Click to expand...

i dont have one either!! dont need one i thought i was the ONLY one!


----------



## Essie

This is my 12 week scan, is it a girlie nub? Sorry it's the wrong way round. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/f05fc8b0.jpg


----------



## poas

Hi hope all is well Esme is ready for milk apparently so I'm off agai now I caught up but lovely pics, well done on morning activities Jaynie...I hope this is your and Newbies month.
Cassie I would ask Dave to have a gentle word? Might be better coming from him plus he could say he wants to get the bits to feel more connected to bebe?
Trin sorry about money probs :(
We got Esme registered today...she is a real life person :) bubye we have hit 60mph cry now so I'm off!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sewing can be an extremely backachey activity. Keep a good posture at all times and ladies with a well-endowed bosom will need to wear a reinforced high support sewing bra.

_The British Embassy in Paris Health Advice Unit_


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's almost impossible to see that nub! There's a little snout of a nub which yes does seem flattish, so I would say Lyra is a girl!!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I did think that Beth about my back and sewing. I'll have to be careful. I don't know when I'll have time to play with it.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> It's almost impossible to see that nub! There's a little snout of a nub which yes does seem flattish, so I would say Lyra is a girl!!:haha:

Good news :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Then on this one of my bubba, it's a Chippendale!! So boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is my beanie pic that looks quite similar. But I have other shots where it's more sticky up!!

skull still shouts girl to me :/


----------



## mummyApril

this is James 12 week scan and ttal difference in skull where its kinda flat as it curves round
 



Attached Files:







james scan.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

iv been sooo busy today, dinner has been scoffed spag bol and now havina glass of wine before watching twilight with Angel


----------



## HollyMonkey

I do see what you mean about the skull but there are lots of round skulled boys too when I look on the nub sites! Mmmmmm glass of :wine: sounds lovely!


----------



## mummyApril

so i dont have to worry about leaving James, he cant get it off work anyway haha


----------



## mummyApril

my son is so vain, he is looking at himself sucking his thumb in the mirror :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> this is James 12 week scan and ttal difference in skull where its kinda flat as it curves round

James nub looks really girly :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's pot pic night tonight


----------



## Sarachka

Let's see this pot then BEssany!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cute pics from our day at the fair on Monday- Holly very smug in her car, she just sat in it and didn't 'drive' it at all:haha: ; Holly up in the sky on her elephant but looking the wrong way; Holly feeding donkey a blade of grass (she was copying the other kids :awww:) and Holly with the boys walking along a tree trunk. And pot pic!!
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 2









020.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 1









029.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 3









041.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Cute pics from our day at the fair on Monday- Holly very smug in her car, she just sat in it and didn't 'drive' it at all:haha: ; Holly up in the sky on her elephant but looking the wrong way; Holly feeding donkey a blade of grass (she was copying the other kids :awww:) and Holly with the boys walking along a tree trunk. And pot pic!!

girly bump too


----------



## HollyMonkey

It looks like a funny strap on pot :wacko: Can you see what I mean? There's a kind of band of muscle or something going round my back and then my tummy begins?!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the other shot I took but rejected it because it's very wonky but does this one look girly too April?
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

it may be just where you were skinny, but the pointier the girlier, i went through all the bump pics on here and predicted if they were having a girl or boy then on their signature it said the gender lol! (sad)
this is mine at 15 weeks (if im wrong then i resign from gender predictions lol)
 



Attached Files:







15.2.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvhsVwFnDts

James wanting Angels attention!


----------



## addie25

My internet is acting up again I am at my moms now on my Phone. I hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## kit_cat

April..James is so so lovely and Angel is so lovely with him. The way he moves his arms and legs really makes me think of Cara. It's very similar and reassuring to see as I was worried that she was too hyper but I guess they are all the same :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Gorge strap on pot Bethany :cloud9: Still no epiphany from me yet :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *I must have squid rings for dinner*

Did you? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> it may be just where you were skinny, but the pointier the girlier, i went through all the bump pics on here and predicted if they were having a girl or boy then on their signature it said the gender lol! (sad)
> this is mine at 15 weeks (if im wrong then i resign from gender predictions lol)

It's true that my bf who was pregnant the same time as me and had a boy had a bump like yours, and she's skinny, but I can't see how gender of a foetus would determine bump shape:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I am having sausage and mash for dinner courtesy of my mum, before we go to a "Christening preparation evening". It's going to throw Lyra out of sync because it's from 8-930 and normally she would be in bed by then, but hopefully there will be a quiet corner to pop her in her pram and let her sleep.

Oh I hope it goes well Essie and Lyra isn't knocked too far off line :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *I must have squid rings for dinner*
> 
> Did you? :shrug:Click to expand...

No but I have some squid rings I have to take back to the shop tomorrow:growlmad: I got some this evening, the only ones they had available, and realised on getting home that they were microwave only:dohh: And since I am one of the microwaveless, well I can't eat them:shrug: Microwaves have been quite the theme of the day!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> :hi: Jaynie! what u up to today?
> 
> Trin- i am always starving! u eat such wonderfull healthy foods! i am a bit of a typical student i must admit.....but i do love my veg! :thumbup:Can you not get any food delivered to work or pop out to get a take out?:shrug:
> 
> hmmmmm what to eat, what to eat?!?!?!?
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma.....iv ended up with 2 prams! :dohh: well i have lots of baby savings put away that me and dave save monthly. Anyway one day daves mum just turned up with this fancy pram......... She bought us our pram!:dohh: it was a lovely gesture and it was second hand so didnt cost to much......(i dont mind secnd hand things) but at the same time its my first baby and i would quite like to choose my own pram.
> 
> So i bought a travel system one and broke the news to daves mum and she says she still wants to keep the one that she bought us.......which is fair enough but Im always going to choose to use my pram as its more handy and has more compartments and accessories.
> 
> I feel like an awful, ungrateful girl! but i really am gratefull its just she keeps buying everything for our baby and im like.....i have savings and i would quite like to buy something for my baby myself....e.g. she has bough TOO many clothes so when i buy her clothes that I like she says i have too many....but i wouldnt have if she hadnt beaten me to it! and she bought us a second hand moses basket....but i went and bought the one i posted on here as i loved the girly bed lining......its all a bit awkward!
> 
> SLAP ME IN THE FACE IF IM BEING A COW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ooooh plus she said can she store the pram they bought us at MY mums house! which i found a bit cheeky in a way cos my mum doesnt think there is any point in having 2 prams*

Cassie...I don't think you're being unreasonable to want to buy your own baby things rather than have to accept what someone else buys (no matter how well meaning) It's not fair of Dave's mum to take over like that and I'm sure it's just excitement and all but maybe Dave could have a discreet chat?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvhsVwFnDts
> 
> James wanting Angels attention!

OMG that video really makes me want a baby!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> And now my electricity's been cut off at home :cry:
> 
> I paid the arrears amount this morning but it won't reflect for a couple of days

Oh Trin - I'm sorry you're having a horrid time...big hugs :hugs: Wish I could help.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..James is so so lovely and Angel is so lovely with him. The way he moves his arms and legs really makes me think of Cara. It's very similar and reassuring to see as I was worried that she was too hyper but I guess they are all the same :thumbup:

he goes mental sometimes, thats nothing lol, i think its moe when they get excited :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> it may be just where you were skinny, but the pointier the girlier, i went through all the bump pics on here and predicted if they were having a girl or boy then on their signature it said the gender lol! (sad)
> this is mine at 15 weeks (if im wrong then i resign from gender predictions lol)
> 
> It's true that my bf who was pregnant the same time as me and had a boy had a bump like yours, and she's skinny, but I can't see how gender of a foetus would determine bump shape:shrug:Click to expand...

well i dont think it does really but a lot of people 'carry' certain ways with girls/boys


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvhsVwFnDts
> 
> James wanting Angels attention!
> 
> OMG that video really makes me want a baby!!Click to expand...

i forgot to tell you, youre PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Breakfast 99
Lunch 93
Dinner 88

And dinner was yummy moussaka with fried mediteranean veggies :thumbup: Time for cheesey snack!!:munch:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> how to spot a mean girl red flags:
> 
>  The Pitying Preface, like starting her sentences with things like Shame Sam...
> 
>  The For Your Own Good Gossip: You know, other girls might say you eat like a greedy pig, but I know how stressed youve been lately.
> 
>  The Inverted Compliment like, Gosh, youre so lucky to have such a long-suffering husband.
> 
>  Then of course, theres the Double Whammy: Ha, you know... if I drank as much beer as you do, Id be twice as fat as youve gotten.

I used to have a "friend" (aka mean girl) who used to make comments about overweight people e.g. "look at that fat woman over there" and then turn to me and apologise :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit! In a VERY SHORT TIME Cara won't even be having a night feed, so it won't be an issue at all. So until then I would just do it yourself to avoid heartache to DH and agitation to Cara, and if you give her a supplementary feed in the day maybe you can dispense with this nervous windy night feed altogether and let her sleep through? :shrug: What time of night is it we're talking?
> 
> Well it's not really a night feed..it's her final feed before going down at night at about 7pm ish. OH really loves, or loved doing it before this :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I thought by night feed you meant a 3am kind of thing:dohh: Which is why I double checked! Couldn't dh just swap the feed for doing say her bath, or a story, or something fun and bondy that doesn't involve winding?:shrug: In such a short time she will be munching biscuits rather than drinking milk anyway:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah..we're working round it, I just hope she doesn't go funny with him generally. Being just the two of us, that would be a disaster!


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi...OMG! I cannot believe how much Sophie has grown :awww:

Essie....love the seaside pic of Lyra :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit! In a VERY SHORT TIME Cara won't even be having a night feed, so it won't be an issue at all. So until then I would just do it yourself to avoid heartache to DH and agitation to Cara, and if you give her a supplementary feed in the day maybe you can dispense with this nervous windy night feed altogether and let her sleep through? :shrug: What time of night is it we're talking?
> 
> Well it's not really a night feed..it's her final feed before going down at night at about 7pm ish. OH really loves, or loved doing it before this :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I thought by night feed you meant a 3am kind of thing:dohh: Which is why I double checked! Couldn't dh just swap the feed for doing say her bath, or a story, or something fun and bondy that doesn't involve winding?:shrug: In such a short time she will be munching biscuits rather than drinking milk anyway:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah..we're working round it, I just hope she doesn't go funny with him generally. Being just the two of us, that would be a disaster!Click to expand...

Well Holly was totally funny with DH when she was small, she screamed all the time if daddy did it and not mummy but little by little it got better. Even now certain things must be done with mummy though- on holiday for example she wouldn't go in the pool with just daddy, mummy had to be there too- but then I've been taking her swimming every week since she was 3 months and daddy has only joined us about twice in all that time so I guess we reaped what we sowed in that case! And it seems that your DH does loads more with Cara than mine did with Holly when she was small, so I don't think she'll go very funny on him, maybe just the odd moment when it coincides with tiredness or hunger, but then we mummies get them going funny on us all the time so we don't notice it, whereas men somehow expect it to all be quality calm and cuddles time since they don't see them so often, only babies don't reason like that:haha: I wrote that in a big splurge so I hope you understand it!!:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit! In a VERY SHORT TIME Cara won't even be having a night feed, so it won't be an issue at all. So until then I would just do it yourself to avoid heartache to DH and agitation to Cara, and if you give her a supplementary feed in the day maybe you can dispense with this nervous windy night feed altogether and let her sleep through? :shrug: What time of night is it we're talking?
> 
> Well it's not really a night feed..it's her final feed before going down at night at about 7pm ish. OH really loves, or loved doing it before this :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I thought by night feed you meant a 3am kind of thing:dohh: Which is why I double checked! Couldn't dh just swap the feed for doing say her bath, or a story, or something fun and bondy that doesn't involve winding?:shrug: In such a short time she will be munching biscuits rather than drinking milk anyway:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah..we're working round it, I just hope she doesn't go funny with him generally. Being just the two of us, that would be a disaster!Click to expand...
> 
> Well Holly was totally funny with DH when she was small, she screamed all the time if daddy did it and not mummy but little by little it got better. Even now certain things must be done with mummy though- on holiday for example she wouldn't go in the pool with just daddy, mummy had to be there too- but then I've been taking her swimming every week since she was 3 months and daddy has only joined us about twice in all that time so I guess we reaped what we sowed in that case! And it seems that your DH does loads more with Cara than mine did with Holly when she was small, so I don't think she'll go very funny on him, maybe just the odd moment when it coincides with tiredness or hunger, but then we mummies get them going funny on us all the time so we don't notice it, whereas men somehow expect it to all be quality calm and cuddles time since they don't see them so often, only babies don't reason like that:haha: I wrote that in a big splurge so I hope you understand it!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Yep :thumbup: I sploshed around in your splurge and it makes perfecto sense..thanks :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Are we sure my nub is girlie?! I keep looking at it and thinking its pointing up!
> 
> I've been going through the InGender nubs, the girl and boy galleries, and there are a couple of boyish ones that end up girls but more girlish ones that end up boys so watch out Sarachka:haha:
> 
> This one has just alarmed me because it looks quite like mine, and is a confirmed girl...
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/2132009/babyleaf2%2011w5d_1.jpg
> 
> I'll post mine in a mo for comparisons sake!!Click to expand...

Look at the name on this one. even tho it's spelled differently, maybe its a sign :)


----------



## kit_cat

'Tis night time for me...hopefully not another 4.30am rise :wacko: Oh, and I figured out what's causing my crazy tiredness I think....I started spotting earlier today, presumably my taking the pill has brought on the :witch:? I'm assuming it's that anyway :shrug:

Good night everyone :kiss::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hewwo all! :wave:

busy day here! i have been trying to lurk with no success. :dohh: if jaynie nabbed the 58K post, look how much chatter there has been in one day! we will definitely clear 100K before this time next year... _if the man doesn't shut us down first! _


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> 'Tis night time for me...hopefully not another 4.30am rise :wacko: Oh, and I figured out what's causing my crazy tiredness I think....I started spotting earlier today, presumably my taking the pill has brought on the :witch:? I'm assuming it's that anyway :shrug:
> 
> Good night everyone :kiss::hugs:

hi and bye :( :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

'Spose I should go to bed. I feel like Essie's bear. I have a good book though, bit sad, last night a soldier was going off to war and saying goodbye to his children asleep in bed and it made me well up :cry: Here, from my book;

"...a soldier can harden himself to anything; he can warm himself with smoke and shave with an awl. But what a soldier can never get used to is living apart from his children."

And the night before last I was really blubbing- a lady in a concentration camp wrote a long letter to her son just before her death, and finished it with;

..."Remember that your mother's love is always with you, in grief and in happiness, no one has the strength to destroy it. Vityenka...this is the last line of your mother's last letter to you. Live, live, live for ever...Mama."

Not cheery pregnancy reading!


----------



## Essie

Just catching up on the evenings chatter. Lyra chatted the whole way through our meeting, so everyone talking had to compete with her :haha: luckily everyone there also has young children (lyra was the only one actually there) so they understood.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis night time for me...hopefully not another 4.30am rise :wacko: Oh, and I figured out what's causing my crazy tiredness I think....I started spotting earlier today, presumably my taking the pill has brought on the :witch:? I'm assuming it's that anyway :shrug:
> 
> Good night everyone :kiss::hugs:
> 
> hi and bye :( :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah sorry Newbs...mine eyes shutteth I'm afraid. Catch you really soon for a proper catch up I hope :hugs: Nuv you :kiss:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvhsVwFnDts
> 
> James wanting Angels attention!

OH MY WORD THIS IS THE MOST ADORABLE THING EVER! HOW OLD IS HE NOW?:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 'Spose I should go to bed. I feel like Essie's bear. I have a good book though, bit sad, last night a soldier was going off to war and saying goodbye to his children asleep in bed and it made me well up :cry: Here, from my book;
> 
> "...a soldier can harden himself to anything; he can warm himself with smoke and shave with an awl. But what a soldier can never get used to is living apart from his children."
> 
> And the night before last I was really blubbing- a lady in a concentration camp wrote a long letter to her son just before her death, and finished it with;
> 
> ..."Remember that your mother's love is always with you, in grief and in happiness, no one has the strength to destroy it. Vityenka...this is the last line of your mother's last letter to you. Live, live, live for ever...Mama."
> 
> Not cheery pregnancy reading!

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! :sad2: :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight lovelies :hugs: Sleep tight xxxx Oh yes Kit that would explain the tiredness perfectly :thumbup:

_What did the banana say to the monkey?__
*
Nothing! Bananas can't talk!* _


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Goodnight lovelies :hugs: Sleep tight xxxx Oh yes Kit that would explain the tiredness perfectly :thumbup:
> 
> _What did the banana say to the monkey?
> *
> Nothing! Bananas can't talk!* _

Ho ho ho!

What's brown and sticky?

A stick.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis night time for me...hopefully not another 4.30am rise :wacko: Oh, and I figured out what's causing my crazy tiredness I think....I started spotting earlier today, presumably my taking the pill has brought on the :witch:? I'm assuming it's that anyway :shrug:
> 
> Good night everyone :kiss::hugs:
> 
> hi and bye :( :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too newbs, it's 11pm here, late for monkeys:nope: I nuv you :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis night time for me...hopefully not another 4.30am rise :wacko: Oh, and I figured out what's causing my crazy tiredness I think....I started spotting earlier today, presumably my taking the pill has brought on the :witch:? I'm assuming it's that anyway :shrug:
> 
> Good night everyone :kiss::hugs:
> 
> hi and bye :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah sorry Newbs...mine eyes shutteth I'm afraid. Catch you really soon for a proper catch up I hope :hugs: Nuv you :kiss:Click to expand...

get some rest fwiend! and sweet dreams :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis night time for me...hopefully not another 4.30am rise :wacko: Oh, and I figured out what's causing my crazy tiredness I think....I started spotting earlier today, presumably my taking the pill has brought on the :witch:? I'm assuming it's that anyway :shrug:
> 
> Good night everyone :kiss::hugs:
> 
> hi and bye :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too newbs, it's 11pm here, late for monkeys:nope: I nuv you :kiss:Click to expand...

i am surprised u girls are still up. usually by the end of my workday the only one on is Addie, and probably april :) 

Sleep tight B! i shall have some time for turte chatter on tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight lovelies :hugs: Sleep tight xxxx Oh yes Kit that would explain the tiredness perfectly :thumbup:
> 
> _What did the banana say to the monkey?
> *
> Nothing! Bananas can't talk!* _
> 
> Ho ho ho!
> 
> What's brown and sticky?
> 
> A stick.Click to expand...

u two! :haha:

G'night my lovelies!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night ladies sorry I missed you - I was lurking... :sleep: well B and Kit

Essie sounds lovely 

April - top video. 

Addie sorry about your internets :nope: 

:hi: newbs! :hi:

I'm watchin paralyser and pregnant with twins :sad2: she had a car accident and her 4 month old died :cry: Adam is out trying to get his brother to put Football Manager on my computer :nope: :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Although and maybe Trin can help me... Why does this lady who is paralyser from the armpits down need an epi?


----------



## Essie

I'm anticipating night feeds again so I better catch some sleep before Lyra wakes up. Night night all x


----------



## newbie_ttc

So i'm going around the house collecting all the trash and I decide to throw out all those wee sticks I've been hiding from Mj for the past month and, just for kicks I look at the one I thought I saw a clear line on and to my surprise it is still there and darker. So I figured it must have been a bad test. So I look at another... A line there too :shock: I dig out the 3rd and guess what? A line there too! I feel like I've just seen a double rainbow - what does it meeean?!? :haha: clearly it doesn't matter at this point but I was surprised at this. The +/- test was still negative tho. So I guess it's something with frer's :shrug:


----------



## poas

Hmm...caught up AGAIN! I am being a little random...not awake to feed Esme,but to hem Harri's school trousers, as I had a sudden -sit up in bed and realise I STILL haven't done it moment! Hopefully they are ok-they seem to be the same length.
Haha you shall all log on only to see I am rambling about hems....I wish you all a wonderful Thursday x


----------



## Crunchie

Hi lissy 

I was just up feeding watching the only way is Essex ..... Something so peaceful about 3am I think xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie - not angry but my silly iPhone will not let me update my mood lol xx


----------



## Essie

I must apologise to Lyra for predicting a mid-night feed as in fact she has only just woken me. 

Have a good Thursday all. What are everyone's plans? Depending on the weather we might do some gardening. There's a bush we want to cut down to make room for a veggie patch. I started on trimming it yesterday but I might attack it with the axe today :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Up bright and early, having extra sunflower seeds on my muesli :munch:

Holly had me up twice in the night, once because she lost monkey but she'd found him again and was back to sleep by the time I got to her room :dohh: and once because she got a leg stuck in the bars of her cot. She always sleeps horizontally across her bed, if I'd known she was going to do this I'd have got her a fish tank not a cot to sleep in :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gardening sounds fun Essie! I like a spot of gardening I do. And making a veggiie patch is fun, and you'll have carrots and potatoes and courgettes in time for Lyra's early mushy dinners :happydance: 

My art teacher from A level days is coming over this morning with her grandaughter, then late afternoon I have my appointment with my bitch gyn, wonder what she'll tell me off about/scare me with this time...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh pulled up a bush not long ago to make room for what we call our 'orchard'- 2 tiny pear trees :haha: and the roots were quite pesky to get up. Hope your bush isn't too rooty essie


----------



## Sarachka

Morning!

Back to work today. Boooo. I hope my cold makes me a bit delirious and the day is a bit more exciting bc of it. Lol

The in-gender forum ALL said girl for my nub!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your nub is sooooo girly Sarachka, I'll eat my hats dinner if it's a boy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: :cry: :cry: I have to dispense with the sunflower seeds because I got 124 on 2 different fingers and that was the only thing different from usual :cry: :cry: :cry: And I can't eat until it's back to under 100 and I'm STARVING! That extra sprinkling of sunflower seeds didn't exactly fill my tummy up!! Maybe today is the day the GD has arrived? :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just did it again after getting dressed and having a hoover round because I'm sooooo hungry and it's at 75 :yipee: I can eat some cheeeeeeese!!!! Silly sunflower seeds!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I just did it again after getting dressed and having a hoover round because I'm sooooo hungry and it's at 75 :yipee: I can eat some cheeeeeeese!!!! Silly sunflower seeds!

It's hard to believe that a innocent looking sunflower seed could do that ???
I always thought they looked GD friendly


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ughh I hate writing a number over 120 in red in my book because at the hospital they have a very low tolerance of such numbers and told me that more than one number above 100 for my waking/pre-meal, or one above 120 for my post meal and HOP! onto insulin I go. I don't know if it was a threat but I don't like writing the +120 numbers in :nope: My weesticks came up completely negative though so I don't think my sugar went WAAAAAAYY high. I worry so about what it might do to my baby but he's ok I'm sure despite a handful of sunflower seeds :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did it again after getting dressed and having a hoover round because I'm sooooo hungry and it's at 75 :yipee: I can eat some cheeeeeeese!!!! Silly sunflower seeds!
> 
> It's hard to believe that a innocent looking sunflower seed could do that ???
> I always thought they looked GD friendlyClick to expand...

Individuals all react differently, and yes they're GD friendly on the packet but apparently not in me! Unless I get a cold or something in a day or two, that could explain it too. But avocados are the GD friendly food par excellence and are even believed to help insulin production but I can't eat them without getting a high reading:shrug: Weird.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And yeah Crunch, GD is a poo because it's not as though I scoffed a Mars Bar or something :growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning :hi:<------------------- i wish i felt like him lol


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :thumbup:

My fwend from the running club is coming round for a coffee this morning :happydance: I haven't seen her since the meal we all got together for when I was still pregnant! 

I hope she doesn't mind messy houses with floors that haven't been properly cleaned in like.....forever!

Fabbo Thursdays to all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Your nub is sooooo girly Sarachka, I'll eat my hats dinner if it's a boy!

Oooooooooo, risky move Madame Teflon! You'll end up nomming on great big woolly ones again!!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> So i'm going around the house collecting all the trash and I decide to throw out all those wee sticks I've been hiding from Mj for the past month and, just for kicks I look at the one I thought I saw a clear line on and to my surprise it is still there and darker. So I figured it must have been a bad test. So I look at another... A line there too :shock: I dig out the 3rd and guess what? A line there too! I feel like I've just seen a double rainbow - what does it meeean?!? :haha: clearly it doesn't matter at this point but I was surprised at this. The +/- test was still negative tho. So I guess it's something with frer's :shrug:

:shock:

What does it meeeean??? Unless the evaps are just very obvious on those particular tests once dried?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: I have to dispense with the sunflower seeds because I got 124 on 2 different fingers and that was the only thing different from usual :cry: :cry: :cry: And I can't eat until it's back to under 100 and I'm STARVING! That extra sprinkling of sunflower seeds didn't exactly fill my tummy up!! Maybe today is the day the GD has arrived? :shock:

Forgive me if I'm being stoopid but doesn't everyone's blood sugar fluctuate whether they have GD or not? Would it not then stand to reason that the odd higher reading would be found in any one of us? I bet I am being stoopid :blush:


----------



## emandi

babyhopes2010 said:


> Morning :hi:<------------------- i wish i felt like him lol


:shock: 11 days to go 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

Well it is pouring with rain so that means no gardening for us. And my muesli, despite claiming on the packet that it has "even more fruit" had a measly amount of sultanas. I think I will have to have egg on toast for my afternoon snack to make up for it. I'm having hummus with cucumber and rice cakes for lunch so I think I can stretch to an egg for a snack when DH gets home. 

Looks like a conservatory/playroom day for us today. Lyra is on her playmat, attempting to roll over. She's nearly there but hasn't quite worked out that she needs to move her hips and shoulders at the same time. She is very nearly there though.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> And yeah Crunch, GD is a poo because it's not as though I scoffed a Mars Bar or something :growlmad:

It's a bloody mindfield !!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Essie my porridge that promised it would keep me full till lunch lied yesterday !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: I have to dispense with the sunflower seeds because I got 124 on 2 different fingers and that was the only thing different from usual :cry: :cry: :cry: And I can't eat until it's back to under 100 and I'm STARVING! That extra sprinkling of sunflower seeds didn't exactly fill my tummy up!! Maybe today is the day the GD has arrived? :shock:
> 
> Forgive me if I'm being stoopid but doesn't everyone's blood sugar fluctuate whether they have GD or not? Would it not then stand to reason that the odd higher reading would be found in any one of us? I bet I am being stoopid :blush:Click to expand...

Normal people even if they ate a mars bar for breakfast it would still go back to 80 or so 2hrs later I think:shrug: Shame you haven't got a monitor then you could do an experiment for me:haha: GD people it's slower :nope: But I guess 124 is not loads over 120, won't beat myself up over it too much, especially at only 14 weeks with a long way to go yet!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning :hi:<------------------- i wish i felt like him lol
> 
> 
> :shock: 11 days to go
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I know is bloody scary! i wish i was due 13th then i could say im due next week lol.im getting so impatient now! people who were due after me have ahd there babies.i cant imagine how fustrating i is to go over due!

i get people pestering me on phone every hour to ask any signs yet----
NO :hissy::haha:

7 days to ur ml bet ur excited xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Hey jaynie - not angry but my silly iPhone will not let me update my mood lol xx

:rofl:iPad is the same!


----------



## HollyMonkey

11 days till your due date Emandi??? Wowser trouser, that went soooooooo quickly. That's freaked me out as though I'm in some weird time warp!! Exciting though :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvhsVwFnDts
> 
> James wanting Angels attention!
> 
> OH MY WORD THIS IS THE MOST ADORABLE THING EVER! HOW OLD IS HE NOW?:cloud9:Click to expand...

hell be 12 weeks tomorrow :( growing too fast


----------



## mummyApril

morning everyone i have a headache, and for the last few days had a very strained neck/back i think from speed walking whilst pushing the pram, i cant help but walk fast have always done it, and now my scar has started to sting from time to time :( 
im going to nap this headache away


----------



## mummyApril

also today i can sense is not going to be good! its my mums birthday but my brothers gone on the missing list, and its my uncles op :/


----------



## mummyApril

ok brothers turned up!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Essie my porridge that promised it would keep me full till lunch lied yesterday !!!

Breakfast NEVER lasts til lunch if you're me, AND I don't eat when I first get up. But that means I am eating brunch sometimes. 

I just eat when I am hungry and you'd be surprised how much Adam eats when he isn't hungry :nope: 

I used to be 12 stone and now I am 9st ish :shrug: I'm probably gonna get diabetes with my great grandma and my grandad (her son) both had it. And we're all like time bombs!! Poor Erin has diabetes in both blood lines :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> 11 days till your due date Emandi??? Wowser trouser, that went soooooooo quickly. That's freaked me out as though I'm in some weird time warp!! Exciting though :happydance:

11 til clare's silly!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning 

Turtle party :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have :coffee: and a day to do NOTHING I am looking forward to it! I will be applying for jobs though.


----------



## firstbaby25

Might do an OPK today!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 11 days till your due date Emandi??? Wowser trouser, that went soooooooo quickly. That's freaked me out as though I'm in some weird time warp!! Exciting though :happydance:
> 
> 11 til clare's silly!!Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 11 days till your due date Emandi??? Wowser trouser, that went soooooooo quickly. That's freaked me out as though I'm in some weird time warp!! Exciting though :happydance:
> 
> 11 til clare's silly!!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

:fool: its ok B-Preg head :haha:


----------



## Essie

I'm hungry. I seem to be always hungry at the moment. I'm trying to hold out for another hour, then i can have my lunch and then have my egg on toast when DH gets home about half 3.


----------



## firstbaby25

Breastfeeding burns a lot of calories Essie and also you are adjusting to a body shock (looking after Lyra). Be kind to you :hugs:. I do find bananas help me with their slow release.


----------



## firstbaby25

B I need your help.... 

I've exhausted my knitting for absolute beginners. I'm going to do some cabling out of it. To lear how to do it. BUT, after that - do you have any suggestions - I don't want something too basic, but then I don't want something that'll make me feel insignificant! Any suggestions?


----------



## firstbaby25

I cleared the thread :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

What to eat for brekko :-k 

Egg on toast, petit pains, bacon on toast, cereal, beans on toast... I have too much choice for breakfast food. I might have mulligatawny for lunch!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'll be elite in no time :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Breastfeeding burns a lot of calories Essie and also you are adjusting to a body shock (looking after Lyra). Be kind to you :hugs:. I do find bananas help me with their slow release.

I was really hungry breastfeeding too and when I told my gyn that she said it's codswallop that breastfeeding burns loads more calories and that you need about one piece of fruit or a cereal bar more perhaps, but this is my bitch gyn we're talking about!:p


----------



## HollyMonkey

But I'm always really hungry come rain or shine or sport or breastfeeding, just a hungry type, from the moment I wake up to the moment I go to bed and I adore good food. Just baked some magic biscuits :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B I need your help....
> 
> I've exhausted my knitting for absolute beginners. I'm going to do some cabling out of it. To lear how to do it. BUT, after that - do you have any suggestions - I don't want something too basic, but then I don't want something that'll make me feel insignificant! Any suggestions?

Knit yourself a jumper dude. The stitches are basic but you have all the fun of the ribbing and increasing and decreasing and collar and making up, and a jumper that will keep you warm and you can show us pics of \\:D/


----------



## Essie

I want to build a kit house. Like the Huf Haus houses.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: I have to dispense with the sunflower seeds because I got 124 on 2 different fingers and that was the only thing different from usual :cry: :cry: :cry: And I can't eat until it's back to under 100 and I'm STARVING! That extra sprinkling of sunflower seeds didn't exactly fill my tummy up!! Maybe today is the day the GD has arrived? :shock:

I hope GD is not here yet. Your numbers have been great so far. YOUR BUMP IS ADORABLE!!!! IT LOOKS A LITTLE LIKE A GIRL BUMP BUT I AM ALWAYS WRONG LOL.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I want to build a kit house. Like the Huff Haus houses.

Well if you've got a handy few acres kicking around then why not?:shrug:

When DH and I were looking for a house we visited some land wondering if we might build our own house. Glad we found this one though and didn't have to, lots of hassle it would have been while pregnant and then with Holly newborn!


----------



## addie25

So my internet was being so annoying yesterday. Hope it stays working well today. My birthday is Sat and I was going to get a video camera buttttt we got my dad a snow blower for over $500 yesterday and are getting ready to get landscaping that is a lot so I told DH not to get my the video camera. I wont use it till December anyway so just wait for Christmas. Nothing else has happened in the past couple days. How is everyone doing??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Addie :hugs: Can't wait to see your next bump pic, bet it's looking marvellous!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had I measured my blood in mmol it would have been 6.8 which is in range because it should be under 7. I'll pretend I use mmol and not mg for this morning :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo addie's birthday saturday, and trin mentioned her birthday soon. Must make note :thumbup:

Right, if my poppet will oblige and go for a nap I'm off to do my 40 mins on the bike.................... :bike:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B I need your help....
> 
> I've exhausted my knitting for absolute beginners. I'm going to do some cabling out of it. To lear how to do it. BUT, after that - do you have any suggestions - I don't want something too basic, but then I don't want something that'll make me feel insignificant! Any suggestions?
> 
> Knit yourself a jumper dude. The stitches are basic but you have all the fun of the ribbing and increasing and decreasing and collar and making up, and a jumper that will keep you warm and you can show us pics of \\:D/Click to expand...

Just ad lib a jumper? Without following a pattern? :shock: sounds cool though and the sense of achievement would be great! 

I had egg on toast!


----------



## firstbaby25

Birthdays! :dohh: wish I was rich enough to send gifts and cards!


----------



## addie25

My bump has stayed the same. Thats good I guess because my FIL party is next week and I don't want the family to know I am pregnant yet. May grow by then and if it does thats great 2 I can't wait to have my baby bump. It is soooooo cold outside. I hate the cold. I have to go buy a hat and gloves in a bit. My day is going to be busy.

1. Eye brow wax
2. Go get new phone since mine is acting odd.
3. Buy a new hat and gloves
4. Finish up getting things for my FIL birthday and my MIL birthday
5. Food shopping
6. Clean

My days have been packed just running around doing things.


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Birthdays! :dohh: wish I was rich enough to send gifts and cards!

Awww no cards needed :hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I want to build a kit house. Like the Huff Haus houses.
> 
> Well if you've got a handy few acres kicking around then why not?:shrug:
> 
> When DH and I were looking for a house we visited some land wondering if we might build our own house. Glad we found this one though and didn't have to, lots of hassle it would have been while pregnant and then with Holly newborn!Click to expand...

We did look at doing it before we bought this house but decided it was too big a project. Maybe in the future we might do it though.


----------



## addie25

This year, like every year I said I was going to invite a bunch of my close friends out to dinner for my birthday.

This year, like every year I DID NOT. It's just none of my friends know each other so wont it be odd for them to try and sit and have a conversation over dinner. Just feels like it would be awkward. But this year like every year I get upset that I didn't plan to do anything for my birthday.

DH will take me to dinner and I could ask my brothers and sister-in-law to come but I just don't like making a big fuss about my birthday.I wish I was born on a holiday so I was forced to celebrate it. I was supposed to be born on Halloween I could have had a big party for that and my birthday. As it is I never want to make a fuss and then I get sad that I didn't plan to do anything LOL I am very odd.


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> This year, like every year I said I was going to invite a bunch of my close friends out to dinner for my birthday.
> 
> This year, like every year I DID NOT. It's just none of my friends know each other so wont it be odd for them to try and sit and have a conversation over dinner. Just feels like it would be awkward. But this year like every year I get upset that I didn't plan to do anything for my birthday.
> 
> DH will take me to dinner and I could ask my brothers and sister-in-law to come but I just don't like making a big fuss about my birthday.I wish I was born on a holiday so I was forced to celebrate it. I was supposed to be born on Halloween I could have had a big party for that and my birthday. As it is I never want to make a fuss and then I get sad that I didn't plan to do anything LOL I am very odd.

I'm the same... I suspect what I want is for people to plan my birthday for me. Which is odd because I don't plan anyone else's. I'm procrastinating again :nope:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> This year, like every year I said I was going to invite a bunch of my close friends out to dinner for my birthday.
> 
> This year, like every year I DID NOT. It's just none of my friends know each other so wont it be odd for them to try and sit and have a conversation over dinner. Just feels like it would be awkward. But this year like every year I get upset that I didn't plan to do anything for my birthday.
> 
> DH will take me to dinner and I could ask my brothers and sister-in-law to come but I just don't like making a big fuss about my birthday.I wish I was born on a holiday so I was forced to celebrate it. I was supposed to be born on Halloween I could have had a big party for that and my birthday. As it is I never want to make a fuss and then I get sad that I didn't plan to do anything LOL I am very odd.
> 
> I'm the same... I suspect what I want is for people to plan my birthday for me. Which is odd because I don't plan anyone else's. I'm procrastinating again :nope:Click to expand...

LOL I just feel odd about all my friends coming together bc none of them have ever met. I wish they have it would make things easier but we all met at different times as adults so it's hard to just mix people. When we have kids (a few of us are pregnant) I can start mixing them. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I want to build a kit house. Like the Huf Haus houses.

A house like mine?? Really? Ahh what a compliment :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Ok time to be brave and get in the shower and start my day out in the cold!!


----------



## kit_cat

My fwend has gone now. 'Twas lovely to see her and we're going to get together again soon and do something nice with her ickle boy and Cara :thumbup:

Cara is napping just now but I've had the loveliest little girl so far today because she slept really well last night - 7.30pm until 6.30am :thumbup: If she wakes in the night for a feed, she's tired and grumpy the next day even if she naps..it's like she can't catch up what she lost in the night :shrug:

Anyway....it's oddly warm here today (21 degrees) yet very dull and probably going to rain. A walk with the raincover under the pram is in order I fink :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> This year, like every year I said I was going to invite a bunch of my close friends out to dinner for my birthday.
> 
> This year, like every year I DID NOT. It's just none of my friends know each other so wont it be odd for them to try and sit and have a conversation over dinner. Just feels like it would be awkward. But this year like every year I get upset that I didn't plan to do anything for my birthday.
> 
> DH will take me to dinner and I could ask my brothers and sister-in-law to come but I just don't like making a big fuss about my birthday.I wish I was born on a holiday so I was forced to celebrate it. I was supposed to be born on Halloween I could have had a big party for that and my birthday. As it is I never want to make a fuss and then I get sad that I didn't plan to do anything LOL I am very odd.
> 
> I'm the same... I suspect what I want is for people to plan my birthday for me. Which is odd because I don't plan anyone else's. I'm procrastinating again :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I just feel odd about all my friends coming together bc none of them have ever met. I wish they have it would make things easier but we all met at different times as adults so it's hard to just mix people. When we have kids (a few of us are pregnant) I can start mixing them. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Addie..maybe it might actually be nice for your friends who don't know each other to get together? I personally love meeting new folks, although I know not everyone is the same. You get to ask lots of stuff and it's always interesting as you've never talked before. Just a thought :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Ok time to be brave and get in the shower and start my day out in the cold!!

I shouldn't be too far behind, building up the courage!! I need a bath + big shave! But I can't be bothered guess I should just get it out the way :nope:

I have a diverse friend group too. Lots of friends that don't know each other. I think that they'd get on but for a birthday it's not appropriate as I'd spend all night making sure they were ok!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/97d67265.jpg

Bumpy bump photo. Excuse the shirt over my shoulders and the fact that I'm in the loo at work!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit glad you had fun!


----------



## kit_cat

Awww, Sezi's ickle bump...gorge! :cloud9: It's not taking long at all for you to show eh? I had nothing at your stage!


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B I need your help....
> 
> I've exhausted my knitting for absolute beginners. I'm going to do some cabling out of it. To lear how to do it. BUT, after that - do you have any suggestions - I don't want something too basic, but then I don't want something that'll make me feel insignificant! Any suggestions?
> 
> Knit yourself a jumper dude. The stitches are basic but you have all the fun of the ribbing and increasing and decreasing and collar and making up, and a jumper that will keep you warm and you can show us pics of \\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> Just ad lib a jumper? Without following a pattern? :shock: sounds cool though and the sense of achievement would be great!
> 
> I had egg on toast!Click to expand...

I'd follow a pattern if I were you for the first go:thumbup: I was sooo proud of my first jumper and looked in great wonderment at it alot:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Gorge pot Sarachka!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

:bodyb: Great bike session. I have my little routine- I do 5 mins on setting no 6, 10mins on no 7, 10mins on no 8, then back down to 10mins on no 7, then I finish with 5mins on no 6 again. And I have a guzzle of water every 5 mins. Who's got OCD now then:haha:

Really weird to think that I have the 2037 Tour de France winner in my tummy, doing his first cycling!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Awww, Sezi's ickle bump...gorge! :cloud9: It's not taking long at all for you to show eh? I had nothing at your stage!

I remember, you were quite miffed!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I couldn't believe that the first jumper I knitted had sleeves and cuffs and a neckhole and everything a jumper should have :smug: You'll find it so satisfying Jaynie!


----------



## Essie

Rice cakes with hummus and cucumber :munch: the rain seems to have stopped so after lunch we are going to attack the bush with an axe! Well Lyra will be watching from a safe distance away, probably under the grape vine watching the leaves.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lunch 94 :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's why I was asking B - I don't know where to look for these patterns that's why my first go's were from a book! I'm looking for a semi beginners pattern and/or book.

Kit it's real mild here too. I'm waiting for 16 & pregnant! When I will job hunt and stuff while it's on! Lazy day for me. I've earnt it :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/97d67265.jpg
> 
> Bumpy bump photo. Excuse the shirt over my shoulders and the fact that I'm in the loo at work!

girl bump gorgeous


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> That's why I was asking B - I don't know where to look for these patterns that's why my first go's were from a book! I'm looking for a semi beginners pattern and/or book.
> 
> Kit it's real mild here too. I'm waiting for 16 & pregnant! When I will job hunt and stuff while it's on! Lazy day for me. I've earnt it :haha:

Do you have a Phildar or other wool shop near you, they have loads of patterns. Or the haberdashery department of a big department store? If not you could order Phildar patterns on line :shrug: In France they're quite easy to find but they're in French!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I could practise knitting and French all in one go!! I speak a little french!!


----------



## firstbaby25

This episode of Teen Mom (April and Sarah - It's Leah and Corey) is HARROWING!


----------



## Essie

One hour til my egg and toast :happydance:
All my posts today are about what i'm eating, I feel like Dr Monkey :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> One hour til my egg and toast :happydance:
> All my posts today are about what i'm eating, I feel like Dr Monkey :haha:

:haha:

I work on the principle that you'll still love me even if all I talk about for the next 6 months is food and blood sugar levels:hugs: Indeed I was just thinking that tomorrow I must make lamb casserole for after swimming :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm allowing a cereal bar at 3pm when i'm not working/exercising I don't like to have three proper meals. I am a sparrow but I love food and pick and stuff! 

I am having beef casserole for tea at Nana's and Erin will be there. I had a surprise visit from her last night and she was with her Daddy. Was lovely to see because I don't see it often! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's ok to wear wellingtons to the gynaecologist isn't it? I have a train and 30mins walk to get there and it's tipping down and don't want wet feet! It's not like its a job interview


----------



## firstbaby25

I found phildar online when I have money I might buy a pattern and try out your wool :thumbup:. Do you eBay? I get some right wool bargains on there, people clearing craft rooms - I got 306g of DB Cashmerino Aran once for £9 (withh p&p was £11) but that's like 6 skeins worth. :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I could practise knitting and French all in one go!! I speak a little french!!

Even I rarely use French patterns though, they're weird, they knit on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> One hour til my egg and toast :happydance:
> All my posts today are about what i'm eating, I feel like Dr Monkey :haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I work on the principle that you'll still love me even if all I talk about for the next 6 months is food and blood sugar levels:hugs: Indeed I was just thinking that tomorrow I must make lamb casserole for after swimming :rofl:Click to expand...

Of course :awww:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> It's ok to wear wellingtons to the gynaecologist isn't it? I have a train and 30mins walk to get there and it's tipping down and don't want wet feet! It's not like its a job interview

I imagine footwear is not the item of clothing most people worry about when going to a gynaecologist :haha:

I would say wellies are acceptable, you don't want soggy feet!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I found phildar online when I have money I might buy a pattern and try out your wool :thumbup:. Do you eBay? I get some right wool bargains on there, people clearing craft rooms - I got 306g of DB Cashmerino Aran once for £9 (withh p&p was £11) but that's like 6 skeins worth. :shock:

No I spend silly money but have a heavenly experience in the world's most quaint and gorgeous wool shop in the next village along. It's important to keep local trade alive I say:blush: And their wool is just edible:cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is where I get my wool...

https://storage.canalblog.com/71/38/651202/58529325.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> It's ok to wear wellingtons to the gynaecologist isn't it? I have a train and 30mins walk to get there and it's tipping down and don't want wet feet! It's not like its a job interview

Absolutely - I have Hunter wellies and I love them, but they're old and I don't know how to clean them, I have tried conventional soaps and water :shrug: I'd wear them a lot more if I could get away with it :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm gonna try my luck with an OPK I spotted some EWCM before :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the road it's in, it's the shop with the dark red front on the right. So nice going for a walk there with Holly and stopping in the tea rooms. Under the pretext of buying wool, or some thread or something!!

https://img.over-blog.com/300x225/4/11/11/66/Grande-Rue.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's ok to wear wellingtons to the gynaecologist isn't it? I have a train and 30mins walk to get there and it's tipping down and don't want wet feet! It's not like its a job interview
> 
> Absolutely - I have Hunter wellies and I love them, but they're old and I don't know how to clean them, I have tried conventional soaps and water :shrug: I'd wear them a lot more if I could get away with it :haha:Click to expand...

Mine are Aigle ones, black with tiny multi coloured stars on them. I nuv them, they are dirty too though. I like hunter boots, the pink ones are cool!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's ok to wear wellingtons to the gynaecologist isn't it? I have a train and 30mins walk to get there and it's tipping down and don't want wet feet! It's not like its a job interview
> 
> I imagine footwear is not the item of clothing most people worry about when going to a gynaecologist :haha:
> 
> I would say wellies are acceptable, you don't want soggy feet!Click to expand...

Bet she makes some bitchy comment about them! Enjoy your egg on toast, only 40mins to go now!!!!:haha:

Must dash to get toggled up,

laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DO OPK and POST PIC for my return Jaynie!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: :wohoo: :sex: :fool: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :sex: :sex: :sex: :dust: :dust: :sex: :dust: :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

BEST OPK EVER :thumbup:

I am hyper - I hated to throw it away :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hopefully this has worked! You can't see your attachments when you are me!! 

Different background colours and angles/distances. In the whit photos it was wet and it had started to dry in the brown background photos. But still within 10 minutes! The line started to show straight away. I am excited. 

When to do it though :-k I might have to get OH on the couch tonight and then try again tomorrow night. I don't know. What do you reckon?
 



Attached Files:







03.11.11 ONE OPK.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2









03.11.11 TWO OPK.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3









03.11.11 THREE OPK.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

Oooh Jaynie blazing line there!!!


----------



## Essie

Fab line Jaynie!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ho hum I think :af: is delayed...she still hasn't arrived! 

Odd....


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow jaynie fab lines! got to be ur month this month :p


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm gonna try my luck with an OPK I spotted some EWCM before :-k

i dtd when i noticed EWCM and fell pregnant (obvs) best try when thats about helps sperm slide along


----------



## mummyApril

and then bum in air!


----------



## mummyApril

my P.M.D.D has made my binging come back full force iv had 4 packs of maltesers (i want more) and 3 bags of crisps! i feel awful and fat! im going to have to try and be strict but its so hard when my mind is telling me binge binge binge!


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try my luck with an OPK I spotted some EWCM before :-k
> 
> i dtd when i noticed EWCM and fell pregnant (obvs) best try when thats about helps sperm slide alongClick to expand...

just have really really good dirty sex:haha:

i can actually remember when this one was concieve it was in the top10 :rofl:

and April im being naughty with my snacking as i know i havent got an excuse in a couple weeks time :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i am having fish and veg for dinner so not so bad :/ NOT!


----------



## mummyApril

molly :hi:


----------



## poas

Hi-think Esme sense I am on here as she is now moaning at me! So...hope you are all well, and also, Sarachka could you please make me a siggy?I tried but...I am poo at those things!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

PAPAYA DAY!!
https://img.groundspeak.com/waymarking/display/04716e74-a9f1-4477-ad9d-54b10501f6c5.JPGhttps://static.stomp.com.sg/site/servlet/linkableblob/stomp/205992/thumbnail/papaya_with_a_baby_inside-thumbnailhttps://www.fibers.com/imgs/P87.D31244-160x160-front.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

i have another video for you guys! my son decides that he wants to sleep like this all of the time imnot sure but maybe he was like this in the womb? i can only move him back when hes actually asleep.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjCMrIj5SVs

P.S hes grizzly cos hes tired


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :happydance: :wohoo: :sex: :fool: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :sex: :sex: :sex: :dust: :dust: :sex: :dust: :yipee:

:happydance::dust::dance::yipee::headspin::serenade::crib::dust::sex::spermy::happydance::holly:\\:D/:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Papaya day Trin


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i have another video for you guys! my son decides that he wants to sleep like this all of the time imnot sure but maybe he was like this in the womb? i can only move him back when hes actually asleep.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjCMrIj5SVs
> 
> P.S hes grizzly cos hes tired

Holly sleeps like that!! She didn't before because she was in a sleeping bag but since she's had her new covers she always does:dohh: She woke me last night to extract her legs:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have another video for you guys! my son decides that he wants to sleep like this all of the time imnot sure but maybe he was like this in the womb? i can only move him back when hes actually asleep.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjCMrIj5SVs
> 
> P.S hes grizzly cos hes tired
> 
> Holly sleeps like that!! She didn't before because she was in a sleeping bag but since she's had her new covers she always does:dohh: She woke me last night to extract her legs:haha:Click to expand...

its soooo cute though, i had to keep retaking the video because i was laughing!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Papaya day Trinno! Bet you're glad to be rid of that pokey banana


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Up bright and early, having extra sunflower seeds on my muesli :munch:
> 
> Holly had me up twice in the night, once because she lost monkey but she'd found him again and was back to sleep by the time I got to her room :dohh: and once because she got a leg stuck in the bars of her cot. She always sleeps horizontally across her bed, if I'd known she was going to do this I'd have got her a fish tank not a cot to sleep in :fool:

You should have gotten her one of these:haha:

https://www.bebeonline.com.au/shop/images/nifty_clear_cot_side.jpghttps://www.cleverlittlemonkey.co.za/files/perspex-cot.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

wow loads of turtles on


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nothing too bitchy from my gyn, though when I walked in she said, "Oh la la, ca commence!" looking at my bump and said it's funny how bloated I am for someone so slim. Bloated! This is not bloat madame, this is POT or BUMPAGE or LEMON BULGE. Call it what you like but it's not bloat! :sulk: Then she told me off for not having registered in the hospital whereas at the last visit she told me it's way too early and they'll never accept me yet, hey ho. :shrug: Just been filling in loads of paperwork to send off to various places- always a hassle and all in French as well, of course.:wacko: Just got to get some photocopies in the morning and register at the maternity ward tomorrow and then I can feel :smug: Really hope my local hospital have room for me though, fx'd. I'll have to do my "haven't got a car" sob story again if necessary!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Up bright and early, having extra sunflower seeds on my muesli :munch:
> 
> Holly had me up twice in the night, once because she lost monkey but she'd found him again and was back to sleep by the time I got to her room :dohh: and once because she got a leg stuck in the bars of her cot. She always sleeps horizontally across her bed, if I'd known she was going to do this I'd have got her a fish tank not a cot to sleep in :fool:
> 
> You should have gotten her one of these:haha:
> 
> https://www.bebeonline.com.au/shop/images/nifty_clear_cot_side.jpghttps://www.cleverlittlemonkey.co.za/files/perspex-cot.jpgClick to expand...

ha ha in my first post of this morning I said I should have got a fish tank for Holly:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I'm having fish and veg for dindins too :friends:

I got sooooooo wet walking to the gyneco, so glad I wore my wellies!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin, there's only an aubergine between you and the melons now :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's sex o'clock according to your OPK Jaynie :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And tomorrow I have my monthly toxoplasmosis bloods and urine analysis but no glycemie so I can mosey along at whatever time I like with my morning wee in my little pot I got from the chemist this evening :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Nothing too bitchy from my gyn, though when I walked in she said, "Oh la la, ca commence!" looking at my bump and said it's funny how bloated I am for someone so slim. Bloated! This is not bloat madame, this is POT or BUMPAGE or LEMON BULGE. Call it what you like but it's not bloat! :sulk: Then she told me off for not having registered in the hospital whereas at the last visit she told me it's way too early and they'll never accept me yet, hey ho. :shrug: Just been filling in loads of paperwork to send off to various places- always a hassle and all in French as well, of course.:wacko: Just got to get some photocopies in the morning and register at the maternity ward tomorrow and then I can feel :smug: Really hope my local hospital have room for me though, fx'd. I'll have to do my "haven't got a car" sob story again if necessary!!

do you want me to come and shout at her in english?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April I'm having fish and veg for dindins too :friends:
> 
> I got sooooooo wet walking to the gyneco, so glad I wore my wellies!

i got soaked the other morning no coat nada, James pram is waterproof but even that was struggling lol


----------



## mummyApril

im too nice to my girls and they are so naughty for me now (well only when Jay comes over) hmmmm


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Nothing too bitchy from my gyn, though when I walked in she said, "Oh la la, ca commence!" looking at my bump and said it's funny how bloated I am for someone so slim. Bloated! This is not bloat madame, this is POT or BUMPAGE or LEMON BULGE. Call it what you like but it's not bloat! :sulk: Then she told me off for not having registered in the hospital whereas at the last visit she told me it's way too early and they'll never accept me yet, hey ho. :shrug: Just been filling in loads of paperwork to send off to various places- always a hassle and all in French as well, of course.:wacko: Just got to get some photocopies in the morning and register at the maternity ward tomorrow and then I can feel :smug: Really hope my local hospital have room for me though, fx'd. I'll have to do my "haven't got a car" sob story again if necessary!!
> 
> do you want me to come and shout at her in english?Click to expand...

:haha: You can, although funnily enough she's rather grown on me! I like her little snidey comments. I think it's important to meet bitches occasionally because they make oneself feel much more pleasant than one actually is:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> One hour til my egg and toast :happydance:
> All my posts today are about what i'm eating, I feel like Dr Monkey :haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I work on the principle that you'll still love me even if all I talk about for the next 6 months is food and blood sugar levels:hugs: Indeed I was just thinking that tomorrow I must make lamb casserole for after swimming :rofl:Click to expand...

We are playing grocery cupboard survivor for the next few months. I bought a fantastic special on Monday: 7kg potatoes, 7kg onions, 5kg carrots, 1 box tomatoes and 1kg strawberries for R100 :thumbup: So I made a napoletan sauce with the box of tomatoes and tomorrow we are having soya sausage and mash (had some sausages in the freezer), the next night we are having potato bake...any more potato/ onion recipes for me :shrug::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April I'm having fish and veg for dindins too :friends:
> 
> I got sooooooo wet walking to the gyneco, so glad I wore my wellies!
> 
> i got soaked the other morning no coat nada, James pram is waterproof but even that was struggling lolClick to expand...

I'm going to invent the umbrella holder on a pushchair, so I can still walk under a brolly in the rain! I was wearing my good waterproof coat and wellies so it could have been worse. Holly was all steamed up behind the rainsheet and couldn't see a thing:nope:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Nothing too bitchy from my gyn, though when I walked in she said, "Oh la la, ca commence!" looking at my bump and said it's funny how bloated I am for someone so slim. Bloated! This is not bloat madame, this is POT or BUMPAGE or LEMON BULGE. Call it what you like but it's not bloat! :sulk: Then she told me off for not having registered in the hospital whereas at the last visit she told me it's way too early and they'll never accept me yet, hey ho. :shrug: Just been filling in loads of paperwork to send off to various places- always a hassle and all in French as well, of course.:wacko: Just got to get some photocopies in the morning and register at the maternity ward tomorrow and then I can feel :smug: Really hope my local hospital have room for me though, fx'd. I'll have to do my "haven't got a car" sob story again if necessary!!
> 
> do you want me to come and shout at her in english?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You can, although funnily enough she's rather grown on me! I like her little snidey comments. I think it's important to meet bitches occasionally because they make oneself feel much more pleasant than one actually is:haha:Click to expand...

i need more bitches in my life knew i was going wrong somewhere lol


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Hopefully this has worked! You can't see your attachments when you are me!!
> 
> Different background colours and angles/distances. In the whit photos it was wet and it had started to dry in the brown background photos. But still within 10 minutes! The line started to show straight away. I am excited.
> 
> When to do it though :-k I might have to get OH on the couch tonight and then try again tomorrow night. I don't know. What do you reckon?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin, there's only an aubergine between you and the melons now :shock:

:shock:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April I'm having fish and veg for dindins too :friends:
> 
> I got sooooooo wet walking to the gyneco, so glad I wore my wellies!
> 
> i got soaked the other morning no coat nada, James pram is waterproof but even that was struggling lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to invent the umbrella holder on a pushchair, so I can still walk under a brolly in the rain! I was wearing my good waterproof coat and wellies so it could have been worse. Holly was all steamed up behind the rainsheet and couldn't see a thing:nope:Click to expand...

its already been invented! it was on 'This Morning' a while back


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin, there's only an aubergine between you and the melons now :shock:
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I can't recommend this enough

https://vimeo.com/31036452

It's free to watch til Saturday


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I can't recommend this enough
> 
> https://vimeo.com/31036452
> 
> It's free to watch til Saturday

I saw this posted on mothering.com! Now that the PILs are gone, DH and I are going to watch it!


----------



## LunaLady

Only two more days until my due date! :dance:

Oh.... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

My period hath resumed. :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Go, Jaynie, go!! Catch that eggy!!! DTD like twice a day for the next three days!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

New washer/dryer is being installed! And I am upstairs near naked with a pukey sleeping baby in my lap! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for papaya, Trin! I can't believe how far along you are!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> New washer/dryer is being installed! And I am upstairs near naked with a pukey sleeping baby in my lap! :haha:

i was always near on naked for the first 9 weeks! haha was a mad rush if anyone knocked on the door!


----------



## LunaLady

Power poster!! :bodyb:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I can't recommend this enough
> 
> https://vimeo.com/31036452
> 
> It's free to watch til Saturday
> 
> I saw this posted on mothering.com! Now that the PILs are gone, DH and I are going to watch it!Click to expand...

It's really well done. Nice balance and good personal aspect. I missed the last 20 min because my 3g card decided I'd watched enough. I wish I had the $10 to buy it. It would be a really good educational aid for the practice


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!

go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: and Rhyko of course :)


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, how's your back feeling?

Did you get any cloth diapers, yet? We are using cloth and I really like it!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!

Good luck!!!! What's the plan?


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!
> 
> go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: and Rhyko of course :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope we can do it! I need sleep!

I love the videos of James you posted, April! He's such a sweet happy baby!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

The gay Irishman and I were chatting today about it getting so hot and he said that he heard his first mosquito the other night and he was shocked because it sounded like it was about the size of a cat :haha: But then I clicked that he hadn't heard one before :shrug: How is that possible????

As an aside, I seem to be surrounded by gay men at the moment and work DH is getting very jealous :haha:


----------



## addie25

Does anyone know why you can not use bio oil till your 2nd trimester. It says it on the instructions. It makes me nervous to use it at all. Why can it not be used in the 1st trimester?


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!
> 
> go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: and Rhyko of course :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I hope we can do it! I need sleep!
> 
> I love the videos of James you posted, April! He's such a sweet happy baby!!!!Click to expand...

I will cross my fingers and toes that it all goes well. You deserve this joy!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!
> 
> Good luck!!!! What's the plan?Click to expand...

Basically for the next several days we crank up the heat and Rhyko and I hang out skin to skin as much as possible - like, only put him down to pee. We will take warm baths together, sleep together, and he'll get lots of booby time. He can latch and drink just fine - he did two full feeds at the breast yesterday - it's just that when he's cranky all he wants it the bottle and he screams at the top of his lungs and claws my breasts.
So, we will be ditching the bottle and using the SNS i got from the LC if needed, or feeding him via syringe dropper. The only thing going in his mouth for now will be MY nipple. I do hope it works! I would love to stop pumping!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!
> 
> go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: and Rhyko of course :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I hope we can do it! I need sleep!
> 
> I love the videos of James you posted, April! He's such a sweet happy baby!!!!Click to expand...

youre strong youll do it :) thankyou lovey he is very happy :)


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I can't recommend this enough
> 
> https://vimeo.com/31036452
> 
> It's free to watch til Saturday
> 
> I saw this posted on mothering.com! Now that the PILs are gone, DH and I are going to watch it!Click to expand...
> 
> It's really well done. Nice balance and good personal aspect. I missed the last 20 min because my 3g card decided I'd watched enough. I wish I had the $10 to buy it. It would be a really good educational aid for the practiceClick to expand...

Can you expense it?


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarah, how's your back feeling?
> 
> Did you get any cloth diapers, yet? We are using cloth and I really like it!

Hey Lune, back is ok today thank you. I think a lot of it is linked with heart burn as well. No cloth nappies yet but I'm watching some "pre-loved" bundles on eBay. What brand are you using? Did you see that my sewig machine arrived?!!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Go, Jaynie, go!! Catch that eggy!!! DTD like twice a day for the next three days!! :haha:

God, I wish :shock: I'm going for twice more and that's me done :(


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!
> 
> go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: and Rhyko of course :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I hope we can do it! I need sleep!
> 
> I love the videos of James you posted, April! He's such a sweet happy baby!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I will cross my fingers and toes that it all goes well. You deserve this joy!! :hugs:Click to expand...




mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!
> 
> go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: go Luna :happydance: and Rhyko of course :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I hope we can do it! I need sleep!
> 
> I love the videos of James you posted, April! He's such a sweet happy baby!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> youre strong youll do it :) thankyou lovey he is very happy :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I will likely be a bit absent while we are in the thick of it, but i hope to emerge a breastfeeding mama!!


----------



## addie25

omg i just gave blondes everywhere a bad name!! I leaned over the stove to taste the soup and i think hmm something smells like it is burning!!!!!! It was my hair my hair was burning it took fire!!!!!! Thank god it was just a little spot


----------



## Essie

Good luck with your breastfeeding bootcamp Luna. I'm sure you'll do great, and it'll be lovely having all that skin to skin with Rhyko too :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, how's your back feeling?
> 
> Did you get any cloth diapers, yet? We are using cloth and I really like it!
> 
> Hey Lune, back is ok today thank you. I think a lot of it is linked with heart burn as well. No cloth nappies yet but I'm watching some "pre-loved" bundles on eBay. What brand are you using? Did you see that my sewig machine arrived?!!Click to expand...

Awesome! All the stuff i bought before my waters broke was used stuff, and it is all in excellent condition. I did need to buy smaller stuff due to Rhyko being early, but i am glad I did!

Right now we are using Bummis; prefolds with covers. I really love the Bummis super bright covers! The newborn size has fit him perfect since he came home. And i got preemie sized bummis prefolds. They are too small to snappi together at his waist, but i just put the cover on and it's all good. the next size up prefolds are too big for those covers (and Rhyko!).

This week i also ordered some bumgenius neweborn all in ones and one grovia newborn all in one to see how those are.

It is my suggestion that you get one or two of a few different things (covers/prefolds, one size all in ones, pocket, etc). I made the mistake of buying pretty much all the diapers we will need in just prefolds/covers. I like them now, but i cant say if i will like them forever. And I have been using disposables when we go out because it is easier. That is why i got some all in ones to try - i feel they may be our cloth solution for when we are out. :thumbup:

Sorry for my terrible grammar and punctuation - i am typing with one hand! Sleeping baby head in my other :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I can't recommend this enough
> 
> https://vimeo.com/31036452
> 
> It's free to watch til Saturday
> 
> I saw this posted on mothering.com! Now that the PILs are gone, DH and I are going to watch it!Click to expand...
> 
> It's really well done. Nice balance and good personal aspect. I missed the last 20 min because my 3g card decided I'd watched enough. I wish I had the $10 to buy it. It would be a really good educational aid for the practiceClick to expand...
> 
> Can you expense it?Click to expand...

:haha: I am my expense account. Never had a business loan


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Good luck with your breastfeeding bootcamp Luna. I'm sure you'll do great, and it'll be lovely having all that skin to skin with Rhyko too :cloud9:

Thank you! Yes, I am looking forward to all the cuddles!


----------



## Essie

Lyra is such a chatterbox. She is so noisy, when we were in the conservatory it was almost too loud. She is a little lady with a lot to say.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Luna :flower: You go girl! You'll have that ickle boy a booby champion in no time :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Does anyone know why you can not use bio oil till your 2nd trimester. It says it on the instructions. It makes me nervous to use it at all. Why can it not be used in the 1st trimester?

My Bio Oil says:

"Apply twice daily for a minimum of 3 months. During pregnancy apply twice daily from the first trimester until after birth"

:shrug: I suspect they just think it won't do anything until your skin starts stretching in second tri? Or in the states you have different regulations- you're not allowed conception indicator HPTs either!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra is such a chatterbox. She is so noisy, when we were in the conservatory it was almost too loud. She is a little lady with a lot to say.

So is Cara..very often at 3 or 4am :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck with BF bootcamp! It sounds like an excellent plan

I am off to bed

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

UGH now I need a hair trim bc of this!!!!!! I am sooooo stupid!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko and I are starting breastfeeding bootcamp in the next 24 hours! I will get this baby to breastfeed if it is the last thing I do!!!!
> 
> Good luck!!!! What's the plan?Click to expand...
> 
> Basically for the next several days we crank up the heat and Rhyko and I hang out skin to skin as much as possible - like, only put him down to pee. We will take warm baths together, sleep together, and he'll get lots of booby time. He can latch and drink just fine - he did two full feeds at the breast yesterday - it's just that when he's cranky all he wants it the bottle and he screams at the top of his lungs and claws my breasts.
> So, we will be ditching the bottle and using the SNS i got from the LC if needed, or feeding him via syringe dropper. The only thing going in his mouth for now will be MY nipple. I do hope it works! I would love to stop pumping!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

that sounds like a top plan!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra is such a chatterbox. She is so noisy, when we were in the conservatory it was almost too loud. She is a little lady with a lot to say.
> 
> So is Cara..very often at 3 or 4am :wacko:Click to expand...

James woke up at 4am not for a feed but to smile at me for an hour :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

night night Trin x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Luna! :hi: I haven't seen you for donkeys years, sounds fun about the BF mission, have fun :thumbup: You are one dedicated mum, respect man :hugs:

Night Trin a lin xxxx

I've just had a run through _The twelve days of Christmas _on the piano, singing along. I really am still not up to speed yet :nope: And that pesky "fiiiiive go-ooooold rings" bit, well I always forget the F# :dohh: Played a couple of very simple Bach pieces too that I like. I am determined to improve though, I do stumble through them so


----------



## x-ginge-x

Spoiler
:shhh: Im late....going by last cycle 4 days going by normal 2 days ...why does it do this to me?!


----------



## kit_cat

I feel a bit down :(

My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Happy papaya day trin!! :dance: 

I took a pic for you... has since been moved to the bedroom... next to the bed :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra is such a chatterbox. She is so noisy, when we were in the conservatory it was almost too loud. She is a little lady with a lot to say.
> 
> So is Cara..very often at 3 or 4am :wacko:Click to expand...

Holly used to do that, babble at 3am and DH and I would listen over the monitor to her, we called them her "concerts" :haha: So cute


----------



## addie25

Take a test and see whats up :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?

don't feel bad kit, try to give her the benefit of the doubt. if she is anything like me sometimes when ppl text me i have every intention of responding later, but end up forgetting! :dohh: by the time it comes back to my mind i figure too much time has passed to bother to respond. worse case scenario and she is ignoring u, at least you still have us... b.o. and all :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

If nothing has appeared by tomorrow am I will test...out of curiosity...


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> If nothing has appeared by tomorrow am I will test...out of curiosity...

Oooh Ginge...I do hope your body isn't playing naughty tricks again!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?

I'm sure it's an accident Kit my precious, I doubt she's ignoring you :hugs: For some people a week is like a day when it comes to contacting friends or getting things done, she may be one of those people who works on an elastic time scale like that?:shrug: Like South African workmen. I wouldn't worry Kit, I think she still nuvs you:hugs: And she may have had a mild case of busy/forgetful mum syndrome this week?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra is such a chatterbox. She is so noisy, when we were in the conservatory it was almost too loud. She is a little lady with a lot to say.
> 
> So is Cara..very often at 3 or 4am :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Holly used to do that, babble at 3am and DH and I would listen over the monitor to her, we called them her "concerts" :haha: So cuteClick to expand...

Cara can go on for an hour or more....but then it usually ends up in crying as she needs more of an audience than just herself :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?

well its definitely NOT you! its obviously her :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?
> 
> don't feel bad kit, try to give her the benefit of the doubt. if she is anything like me sometimes when ppl text me i have every intention of responding later, but end up forgetting! :dohh: by the time it comes back to my mind i figure too much time has passed to bother to respond. worse case scenario and she is ignoring u, at least you still have us... b.o. and all :hugs:Click to expand...

Fank you for nuvving my stinky self :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ginge I don't like to use 4 letter words but....:test:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Moomin where art though? :shrug: Wonder if moomin will ever come back


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?

Kit I'm sure it's not anything you did. Maybe she is busy or has been unwell? I'm terrible at replying to messages. I get them and think oh I'll reply in a minute and then forget. Im sorry she's made you feel crappy about it though :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?
> 
> I'm sure it's an accident Kit my precious, I doubt she's ignoring you :hugs: For some people a week is like a day when it comes to contacting friends or getting things done, she may be one of those people who works on an elastic time scale like that?:shrug: Like South African workmen. I wouldn't worry Kit, I think she still nuvs you:hugs: And she may have had a mild case of busy/forgetful mum syndrome this week?Click to expand...

Thanks for the optimism m'love but I fear it's no accident. Any other time I have text her, she responds with lightening speed and she's the one to be first to text normally. I know it's not a big deal in the grand scale of life but it doth sadden mine eyes :( I don' geddit :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Friday morning is weighing morning, I need to beat 47.9kg :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?
> 
> Kit I'm sure it's not anything you did. Maybe she is busy or has been unwell? I'm terrible at replying to messages. I get them and think oh I'll reply in a minute and then forget. Im sorry she's made you feel crappy about it though :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Essie...it's harder to make strong friendships with people the older you get and this really makes me miss my friends from home :nope: Thanks all that's good I have you lovelies...I really don't know where I'd be without you all to tell my pathetic woes to :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?
> 
> I'm sure it's an accident Kit my precious, I doubt she's ignoring you :hugs: For some people a week is like a day when it comes to contacting friends or getting things done, she may be one of those people who works on an elastic time scale like that?:shrug: Like South African workmen. I wouldn't worry Kit, I think she still nuvs you:hugs: And she may have had a mild case of busy/forgetful mum syndrome this week?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the optimism m'love but I fear it's no accident. Any other time I have text her, she responds with lightening speed and she's the one to be first to text normally. I know it's not a big deal in the grand scale of life but it doth sadden mine eyes :( I don' geddit :shrug:Click to expand...

hmmm :-k maybe her and her OH are on the outs? i get quiet when mj and are have a spat? :shrug: i hope she comes around. sounds like u two were starting a great friendship


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Friday morning is weighing morning, I need to beat 47.9kg :thumbup:

A couple of nuts and bolts in your pockets should do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?
> 
> I'm sure it's an accident Kit my precious, I doubt she's ignoring you :hugs: For some people a week is like a day when it comes to contacting friends or getting things done, she may be one of those people who works on an elastic time scale like that?:shrug: Like South African workmen. I wouldn't worry Kit, I think she still nuvs you:hugs: And she may have had a mild case of busy/forgetful mum syndrome this week?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the optimism m'love but I fear it's no accident. Any other time I have text her, she responds with lightening speed and she's the one to be first to text normally. I know it's not a big deal in the grand scale of life but it doth sadden mine eyes :( I don' geddit :shrug:Click to expand...

Remember the recent accident with a bottle of water and my Blackberry?:shrug: Her phone could be broken/stolen/lost. One never knows. I think you have menstrual over sensitivity:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?
> 
> I'm sure it's an accident Kit my precious, I doubt she's ignoring you :hugs: For some people a week is like a day when it comes to contacting friends or getting things done, she may be one of those people who works on an elastic time scale like that?:shrug: Like South African workmen. I wouldn't worry Kit, I think she still nuvs you:hugs: And she may have had a mild case of busy/forgetful mum syndrome this week?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the optimism m'love but I fear it's no accident. Any other time I have text her, she responds with lightening speed and she's the one to be first to text normally. I know it's not a big deal in the grand scale of life but it doth sadden mine eyes :( I don' geddit :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the recent accident with a bottle of water and my Blackberry?:shrug: Her phone could be broken/stolen/lost. One never knows. I think you have menstrual over sensitivity:hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe. Personally I think I have over patheticness syndrome, I am being pathetic :blush:


----------



## Essie

My eyes are drooping and I have no matchsticks to keep them open, so alas I must bid you goodnight. Sleep well turtles :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie..hope Lyra sleeps well and therefore so do you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, either she is, as the other girls have said, busy or forgetful or whatnot - or she's a poofuck if she doesn't want to be your friend anymore!!! :hugs:

We nuv you lots! But I understand wanting a 'real life' friend. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Kit, either she is, as the other girls have said, busy or forgetful or whatnot - or she's a poofuck if she doesn't want to be your friend anymore!!! :hugs:
> 
> We nuv you lots! But I understand wanting a 'real life' friend. :hugs:

Ahh see now I definitely feel pathetic...you've got so much going on and you're still taking the time to offer me some kindness about my not so big issue. Thank you my lovely...nuv you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

So I just had the most delicious lunch!

Organic grilled chicken (courtesy of DH) on sprouted wheat bread with seaside aged cheddar and a chipotle mayo sauce! YUM! The first time in weeks I've had any thing delicious!

DH and I have decided that I will quit my super strict elimination diet. I was eating: chicken, turkey, lamb (all unseasoned), broccoli, zucchini, pears, and rice. That's all I was allowed! :cry:

I did that for two weeks and Rhyko is no better or no worse. Nothing is helping. So I've thrown in the towel and am deciding to stop torturing myself and eat some FOOD!

I'm excited! I will still keep out dairy other than aged cheeses and cultured goat yogurt. And I will keep out wheat (just had that sandwich because it sounded so very, very good!) and soy and corn, too. But I will allow myself all meats, some cheeses, all fruits and veggies, and cultured butter!! Ahh, missed butter.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit, either she is, as the other girls have said, busy or forgetful or whatnot - or she's a poofuck if she doesn't want to be your friend anymore!!! :hugs:
> 
> We nuv you lots! But I understand wanting a 'real life' friend. :hugs:
> 
> Ahh see now I definitely feel pathetic...you've got so much going on and you're still taking the time to offer me some kindness about my not so big issue. Thank you my lovely...nuv you :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't feel pathetic. There are no problems too small when they impact you as this one has. It's never a good feeling when you suspect someone doesn't like you. That's a pretty huge emotion to have to work out! I have felt it quite a few times!

Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> So I just had the most delicious lunch!
> 
> Organic grilled chicken (courtesy of DH) on sprouted wheat bread with seaside aged cheddar and a chipotle mayo sauce! YUM! The first time in weeks I've had any thing delicious!
> 
> DH and I have decided that I will quit my super strict elimination diet. I was eating: chicken, turkey, lamb (all unseasoned), broccoli, zucchini, pears, and rice. That's all I was allowed! :cry:
> 
> I did that for two weeks and Rhyko is no better or no worse. Nothing is helping. So I've thrown in the towel and am deciding to stop torturing myself and eat some FOOD!
> 
> I'm excited! I will still keep out dairy other than aged cheeses and cultured goat yogurt. And I will keep out wheat (just had that sandwich because it sounded so very, very good!) and soy and corn, too. But I will allow myself all meats, some cheeses, all fruits and veggies, and cultured butter!! Ahh, missed butter.

eat the food Luna you deserve it x


----------



## newbie_ttc

i was so busy yesterday that i didn't have time to mention this, but the other night i let mj know how i was feeling about missing O and all and he tells me i should have let him know i was O'ing and he would have tried taking something for his back or just dealing with the pain... :shock: whaaa?!?! this is the same guy who last year was caving under the pressure of ttc and said everything was too robotic. so i've been making it a point to keep those details to myself all this time! :dohh: i dunno, maybe since he's come around on everything else, that he is now okay with knowing about when i am O'ing. :shrug: i sure wish we'd had this convo before tuesday!! :dohh: :dohh: oh wells, that means next month will be perfecto! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> So I just had the most delicious lunch!
> 
> Organic grilled chicken (courtesy of DH) on sprouted wheat bread with seaside aged cheddar and a chipotle mayo sauce! YUM! The first time in weeks I've had any thing delicious!
> 
> DH and I have decided that I will quit my super strict elimination diet. I was eating: chicken, turkey, lamb (all unseasoned), broccoli, zucchini, pears, and rice. That's all I was allowed! :cry:
> 
> I did that for two weeks and Rhyko is no better or no worse. Nothing is helping. So I've thrown in the towel and am deciding to stop torturing myself and eat some FOOD!
> 
> I'm excited! I will still keep out dairy other than aged cheeses and cultured goat yogurt. And I will keep out wheat (just had that sandwich because it sounded so very, very good!) and soy and corn, too. But I will allow myself all meats, some cheeses, all fruits and veggies, and cultured butter!! Ahh, missed butter.

Seriously Luna...I'm neverendingly stunned by the lengths you've gone to to try and make things better and do what's best for Rhyko. You're an inspiration. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit down :(
> 
> My friend who came round with her baby boy (from my antenatal classes) a couple of weeks ago seems to be avoiding contact with me. I'm not sure what I did/said :shrug: We'd met up a couple of times outside, gone for coffee etc then she came round to my house and we had (I thought) a nice afternoon just relaxing, chatting and playing with the babies. Her parting words were "I'll be in touch next week for another get together". She had even made me a birthday card and brought me chocolates. I did think it odd that the friend request she said she sent me on facebook mysteriously never materialised. I've now sent her a couple of texts (which have gone unanswered) at the risk of feeling like a stalker..I won't send any more. I shower every day so I don't think I pong...so I wonder if it was something I did. This makes me sad. Pathetic eh?
> 
> I'm sure it's an accident Kit my precious, I doubt she's ignoring you :hugs: For some people a week is like a day when it comes to contacting friends or getting things done, she may be one of those people who works on an elastic time scale like that?:shrug: Like South African workmen. I wouldn't worry Kit, I think she still nuvs you:hugs: And she may have had a mild case of busy/forgetful mum syndrome this week?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the optimism m'love but I fear it's no accident. Any other time I have text her, she responds with lightening speed and she's the one to be first to text normally. I know it's not a big deal in the grand scale of life but it doth sadden mine eyes :( I don' geddit :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the recent accident with a bottle of water and my Blackberry?:shrug: Her phone could be broken/stolen/lost. One never knows. I think you have menstrual over sensitivity:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Personally I think I have over patheticness syndrome, I am being pathetic :blush:Click to expand...

Silly sausage. You're not being pathetic. I agree about it getting harder to make friends though, and I miss my friends in England like you miss yours in Scotland. And I do have a few friends here but they talk a funny language:haha: And I've made friends through Holly, as you have with Cara and I'm sure your friend is not AT ALL AT ALL ignoring you and you will have many lovely playdates to come. 

Mind you, when I meet with my UK friends they often tell me the last time they met was when I was over, whereas I have this image of them all going out together all the time with their kids but it's not really the reality. Just living the other side of London to one another can be enough that they never meet! Is it the same with your Scottish clan of friends?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> i was so busy yesterday that i didn't have time to mention this, but the other night i let mj know how i was feeling about missing O and all and he tells me i should have let him know i was O'ing and he would have tried taking something for his back or just dealing with the pain... :shock: whaaa?!?! this is the same guy who last year was caving under the pressure of ttc and said everything was too robotic. so i've been making it a point to keep those details to myself all this time! :dohh: i dunno, maybe since he's come around on everything else, that he is now okay with knowing about when i am O'ing. :shrug: i sure wish we'd had this convo before tuesday!! :dohh: :dohh: oh wells, that means next month will be perfecto! :thumbup:

Oooooo, the tide has definitely turned eh? The pieces of the jigsaw are all starting to slot in nicely :happydance: It's going to happen...I FEEL IT!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Seaside aged cheddar. Oh the amusing visions that brings to my mind!

All sounds highly nommolicious Luna, and Rhyko will enjoying all those lovely flavours in your milk. Babies like their milk rich and seasoned, I'm sure :thumbup: I drank lots of fennel tea to make my milk flavoursome for Holly, apparently they like the taste of fennel. She often had garlic milk too :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Silly sausage. You're not being pathetic. I agree about it getting harder to make friends though, and I miss my friends in England like you miss yours in Scotland. And I do have a few friends here but they talk a funny language:haha: And I've made friends through Holly, as you have with Cara and I'm sure your friend is not AT ALL AT ALL ignoring you and you will have many lovely playdates to come.
> 
> Mind you, when I meet with my UK friends they often tell me the last time they met was when I was over, whereas I have this image of them all going out together all the time with their kids but it's not really the reality. Just living the other side of London to one another can be enough that they never meet! Is it the same with your Scottish clan of friends?

Yes and no. Oddly, two of my four close friends also moved from Scotland, one to Hartlepool, the other to Hull. It's a logistical nightmare for us all to get together, so when it does happen, we really try to make the most of it.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good night Essie :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My swimming club restarts tomorrow night after the hols, can't wait!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Seaside aged cheddar. Oh the amusing visions that brings to my mind!
> 
> All sounds highly nommolicious Luna, and Rhyko will enjoying all those lovely flavours in your milk. Babies like their milk rich and seasoned, I'm sure :thumbup: I drank lots of fennel tea to make my milk flavoursome for Holly, apparently they like the taste of fennel. She often had garlic milk too :haha:

I read that about garlic - that babies like garlic milk! :haha:

I'm taking fenugreek, so apparently my milk should taste like maple syrup! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Men do that newbie, when they know they're in the clear they say they'd have been up for sperm provision sex! Only teasing, I think this bodes very well for next month though we're not through with this one yet, I'm still optimistic for a random catch :dust:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i was so busy yesterday that i didn't have time to mention this, but the other night i let mj know how i was feeling about missing O and all and he tells me i should have let him know i was O'ing and he would have tried taking something for his back or just dealing with the pain... :shock: whaaa?!?! this is the same guy who last year was caving under the pressure of ttc and said everything was too robotic. so i've been making it a point to keep those details to myself all this time! :dohh: i dunno, maybe since he's come around on everything else, that he is now okay with knowing about when i am O'ing. :shrug: i sure wish we'd had this convo before tuesday!! :dohh: :dohh: oh wells, that means next month will be perfecto! :thumbup:
> 
> Oooooo, the tide has definitely turned eh? The pieces of the jigsaw are all starting to slot in nicely :happydance: It's going to happen...I FEEL IT!!Click to expand...

yes! my plan is coming together nicely! 
:muaha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Men do that newbie, when they know they're in the clear they say they'd have been up for sperm provision sex! Only teasing, I think this bodes very well for next month though we're not through with this one yet, I'm still optimistic for a random catch :dust:

wouldn't that just be a trip! :haha: at least this tww will be stress-free for me. although i will steer clear of the vino just to be safe.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Seaside aged cheddar. Oh the amusing visions that brings to my mind!
> 
> All sounds highly nommolicious Luna, and Rhyko will enjoying all those lovely flavours in your milk. Babies like their milk rich and seasoned, I'm sure :thumbup: I drank lots of fennel tea to make my milk flavoursome for Holly, apparently they like the taste of fennel. She often had garlic milk too :haha:
> 
> I read that about garlic - that babies like garlic milk! :haha:
> 
> I'm taking fenugreek, so apparently my milk should taste like maple syrup! :dance:Click to expand...

Fenugreek makes your milk taste like syrup? He must like that!!! Garlic helps with digestion is us so I decided it would help Holly as well. She liked curry milk too I think! Well she never complained so I presumed she liked it:shrug: There's probably a list on the internet somewhere of interesting things to eat to flavour milk. Eating beetroot makes it pink.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So I just had the most delicious lunch!
> 
> Organic grilled chicken (courtesy of DH) on sprouted wheat bread with seaside aged cheddar and a chipotle mayo sauce! YUM! The first time in weeks I've had any thing delicious!
> 
> DH and I have decided that I will quit my super strict elimination diet. I was eating: chicken, turkey, lamb (all unseasoned), broccoli, zucchini, pears, and rice. That's all I was allowed! :cry:
> 
> I did that for two weeks and Rhyko is no better or no worse. Nothing is helping. So I've thrown in the towel and am deciding to stop torturing myself and eat some FOOD!
> 
> I'm excited! I will still keep out dairy other than aged cheeses and cultured goat yogurt. And I will keep out wheat (just had that sandwich because it sounded so very, very good!) and soy and corn, too. But I will allow myself all meats, some cheeses, all fruits and veggies, and cultured butter!! Ahh, missed butter.
> 
> Seriously Luna...I'm neverendingly stunned by the lengths you've gone to to try and make things better and do what's best for Rhyko. You're an inspiration. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you, Kit :hugs: I have felt so down about myself and my body failing him that I have serious guilt around things in my own environment that I can control that could affect him. But, I've just got to let that go a little bit so that I can enjoy myself a little here and there... !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Errrrggh I knew it :nope: I had some mashed potato for dinner and my levels are 142 on one finger, 149 on another :nope: Today is the day it's here! :devil: At least I know I can permit myself no margins, tomorrow full on GD Bootcamp begins for me! It will not conquer! :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well it's on the down and not on the rise, which is reassuring, 130 now...


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So I just had the most delicious lunch!
> 
> Organic grilled chicken (courtesy of DH) on sprouted wheat bread with seaside aged cheddar and a chipotle mayo sauce! YUM! The first time in weeks I've had any thing delicious!
> 
> DH and I have decided that I will quit my super strict elimination diet. I was eating: chicken, turkey, lamb (all unseasoned), broccoli, zucchini, pears, and rice. That's all I was allowed! :cry:
> 
> I did that for two weeks and Rhyko is no better or no worse. Nothing is helping. So I've thrown in the towel and am deciding to stop torturing myself and eat some FOOD!
> 
> I'm excited! I will still keep out dairy other than aged cheeses and cultured goat yogurt. And I will keep out wheat (just had that sandwich because it sounded so very, very good!) and soy and corn, too. But I will allow myself all meats, some cheeses, all fruits and veggies, and cultured butter!! Ahh, missed butter.
> 
> Seriously Luna...I'm neverendingly stunned by the lengths you've gone to to try and make things better and do what's best for Rhyko. You're an inspiration. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Kit :hugs: I have felt so down about myself and my body failing him that I have serious guilt around things in my own environment that I can control that could affect him. But, I've just got to let that go a little bit so that I can enjoy myself a little here and there... !Click to expand...

Heavens Luna..the last thing you should feel is guilt. All that has happened has been beyond your control..you have made the absolute best of a bad situation. I'm not ashamed to admit that I don't think I could have done, and still be doing what you've managed to do. Like I said..inspirational.

Definitely let that go....give yourself a break and some credit :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Well it's on the down and not on the rise, which is reassuring, 130 now...

:thumbup:

You must have very holey fingers!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wish I had a digital screen on my wrist showing me the fluctuations in my blood sugar as they occur


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well it's on the down and not on the rise, which is reassuring, 130 now...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> You must have very holey fingers!Click to expand...

I now know why God gave us 10 fingers, it's so each finger has 9 days recovery before it's solicited again:haha:


----------



## addie25

GO B you can do it GD diet!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My weestick's dark green :nope: Oh well it's no surprise, at least I've probably minimised any damage by surveying all my meals and bloods thus far and tomorrow I can phone the diabetes unit and try and get my prescription test strips asap.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> GO B you can do it GD diet!!

Thanks Addie:hugs: I've done it before, I can do it again!


----------



## addie25

Yes you can. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want to go to bed but I want to see normal bloods before I do!! Spose it doesn't make any difference. Tomorrow is a new day and all bloods will be under 120 :flower:

Goodnight lovelies, sorry to bore you with bloods but it is a worry keeping the pesky things under control and I haven't made any friends on the GD support thread yet since they're all at term and the new batch haven't arrived yet, except a few second timers like me who have anticipated it. One lady is at 10 weeks and it's just kicked in, 2nd pregnancy, so I'm hoping we'll become friends! She has a test tomorrow to confirm.

Anyway, night night all xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Bethany...I hope the other GD lady can keep you company on your GD journey if it does indeed begin now. :hugs:

EDIT: ..although we are happy to listen of course :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

sorry B about your bloods im not very good at understanding all about GD but will gladly listen and try and support you, hope bloods stay down tomorrow, maybe you can walk me through exactly what GD is, otherwise i will have to google and i dont know if i should otherwise it will probably tell me that iv got it! haha goodnight x


----------



## mummyApril

oh wow its late and i didnt even realise im still up...


----------



## mummyApril

is it normal for skin to peel from losing weight? where my boobs were huge and now have shrivelled lol, the skin is peeling?! iv scrubbed etc everytime i have my bath but its just like sun burn peel :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

so i guess il say goodnight to er myself lol sleep well everyone have good days the rest :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Having some milk and cheese and ham sandwich in bed to combat the shakes and dizziness of the low sugar after the high! I was just falling asleep having a nice 80's reading earlier on and suddenly started feeling very woosy so knew my sugar was zooming too low! It was 64, time to whip'em up a notch before I passed out. Oh the joys of sugarfuck :fool: At least I get to nom something extra :devil: Oh my it's nearly 1am, how ever so late for munkies :shock: Sleep tight if you aren't already xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh B I do feel for ya. I'm just in bed with a pillow under my bum :haha: 

Hopefully I've just sealed my fate :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks April and Kit. Hopefully once it's all nicely under control and no low sugar passing out or high sugar thirst to remind me then I'll be able to put it out my mind a bit. It's a bit all consuming at the mo because it's bad for me and the baby so obviously I need to obsess over it. It will become a way of life again soon though and when I'm on the gd thread I see there are lots and lots of us, all stressing about sugar, so it will be a help that thread too I think and once I've made friends there I won't need to waffle to you guys about it so much! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't see you there Jaynie! Thanks doll :hugs: Congratulations on your recent pregnancy! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh B, I am so sorry you have to deal with the GD again already! But you've got the experience and you know just how to take care of you and baby :flower:

it is so good on you for being so diligent with it all, too, so you knew just when it kicked in. Such a smart monkey :)

:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

:dust: Jaynie! :dust:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh B I didn't know it can go really low too! Hope you felt better after eating, and don't get tooo attached to the GD thread :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

B I'm sorry you're having to deal with GD. It must be a pain in the arse (and in your poor fingers) but you've taken such a proactive approach I know you'll have it under control no problem :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Jaynie :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all!

JAYNIE hope you slept very still!! I miss lots of sex but i DONT miss messy, sticky sleeping!!

I have awful sinus pressure and pain today and would fire sure have taken today off sick of I hadnt have been off last Friday. Sucks!! I'm just hoping it doesn't turn into a migraine. I've only had two migraines before and they were awful!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh today is leomon day! I need some honey and lemon tea for my cold


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Morning all!
> 
> JAYNIE hope you slept very still!! I miss lots of sex but i DONT miss messy, sticky sleeping!!
> 
> I have awful sinus pressure and pain today and would fire sure have taken today off sick of I hadnt have been off last Friday. Sucks!! I'm just hoping it doesn't turn into a migraine. I've only had two migraines before and they were awful!

oh i hope not too! drink lots of water :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i had a right moan at 3am, but glad my phone didnt let it post, i seem to moan a lot at the moment...does this count as moaning?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning :coffee:

Excellent news from the munkie clinic- I weigh 48.7kg! Put on 0.8 kg ! And with upping my cycling :yipee: I haven't pooed yet this morning but I doubt it amounts to almost a kilo of poo so that's very cool. I was scared to look. 50 kilos here I come, I'm going to be chunky Italian mumma :dance:

And woke up to a bbm from my niece who's having a great time at Leiceister Uni :thumbup: Really fun she said- which tickled me because students really should mention their course and studies first since the objective of Uni is to study, but any normal student like my niece will mention only the social life and the intellectual element wouldn't cross their mind :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Happy Lemon day Sarah! wow its going soooo quickly


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys... It fell out, still! I don't get that. But then my freak :bfp: was from sex that I had stood up :shock: and my temp is way down today so hopefully I see a rise tomorrow :cloud9: I'm just a hopeful Mary.

B I am too sorry you have this. I guess I don't say it a pot cause I've seen people petrified of their


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning :coffee:
> 
> Excellent news from the munkie clinic- I weigh 48.7kg! Put on 0.8 kg ! And with upping my cycling :yipee: I haven't pooed yet this morning but I doubt it amounts to almost a kilo of poo so that's very cool. I was scared to look. 50 kilos here I come, I'm going to be chunky Italian mumma :dance:
> 
> And woke up to a bbm from my niece who's having a great time at Leiceister Uni :thumbup: Really fun she said- which tickled me because students really should mention their course and studies first since the objective of Uni is to study, but any normal student like my niece will mention only the social life and the intellectual element wouldn't cross their mind :haha:

yay for the weight :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha yep I think moaning about moaning does strictly count as moaning :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha yep I think moaning about moaning does strictly count as moaning :haha:

:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo lemon day! On the big computer later I'll send you lemon gifts! Which reminds me of my dream- I was in a big dept store looking for a present for you Sarachka, and saw some sewing kit boxes with matryoshka dolls on but they were all damaged stock. So I got you a memory chip for your camera and a ticket for a trip to the South of France instead :shrug: Quite generous of me really! 

I feel all professional about being pregnant today- I might put my little black suit and heels and white shirt on, with my briefcase, and bustle around posting insurance forms, delivering urine samples, phoning the hospital, doing GD shopping and drawing up carbohydrate spreadsheets :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

That was a random in bed on the phone post that posted early! I meant to say I see people that are so terrified of diabetes and my grandad was the worst (though he ate potatoes and bread and cakes and sweets all the time)... You seem so cool about it, accepting and strict! You are doing so well and hopefully this time it isn't as scary because you have Holly and she's perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Those are indeed very generous gifts Bethany. I'll look forward to them arriving!


----------



## firstbaby25

we used conceive plus too :thumbup:

this IS the best try I have ever had! Probably won't happen now :sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

my James is soooo smiley for this time of the day!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> we used conceive plus too :thumbup:
> 
> this IS the best try I have ever had! Probably won't happen now :sulk:

Stop with the negativity!! I bet it does


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> That was a random in bed on the phone post that posted early! I meant to say I see people that are so terrified of diabetes and my grandad was the worst (though he ate potatoes and bread and cakes and sweets all the time)... You seem so cool about it, accepting and strict! You are doing so well and hopefully this time it isn't as scary because you have Holly and she's perfect :thumbup:

Yeah it's scary because it's so silent, you just wouldn't know about it without a glucose monitor! And yes, looking at Holly I see that it can all go perfectly, and I was diagnosed late with her and she's ok so I have reason to stay cool about it too. But it's amazing how much I've learnt/am learning about how awful the western diet is generally in my GD research!! I think this pregnancy will be a lesson for life in eating- with Holly it was a lesson for pregnancy but I see that our bodies weren't designed for so many carbs input in one go :shrug: The boys eat terribly and it jumps out at me at the moment!! Like pasta and sweetened yoghurts and bread and Nutella and milk with sweet chocolate powder ALL THE TIME!


----------



## firstbaby25

I know right! I am just being aware of it and I suffer from Western Diet - the problem in the west is that western diet foods are 1 - the most accessible and 2 - the most affordable. I literally can't afford fresh fruit/veg everyday and MEAT :shock: that isn't breaded! Adam's a bad influence on my diet. My grandad was just old and got offended when his nutritionist said that he couldn't have spuds and bread (he didn't eat pasta or rice a lot, like I say he was old school)


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks for the negativity check Sezi. I think that I can't help it. Although this is my best try ever it's because Adam has lead the way and he seems to want it. We have tried this good this time last year for 2/3 months! However having OH on bored seems better for other turtle ladies.


----------



## firstbaby25

April - what were you moaning about? :winkwink: you may as well tell us now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I know right! I am just being aware of it and I suffer from Western Diet - the problem in the west is that western diet foods are 1 - the most accessible and 2 - the most affordable. I literally can't afford fresh fruit/veg everyday and MEAT :shock: that isn't breaded! Adam's a bad influence on my diet. My grandad was just old and got offended when his nutritionist said that he couldn't have spuds and bread (he didn't eat pasta or rice a lot, like I say he was old school)

It is very expensive and time consuming having proper food, I agree. In the summer we have veggies from our garden which helps but other than that I'm shopping all the time for fresh stuff. _*I don't have a car though, so it's my petrol *_


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning :)

I am happy today, had a real good go (deoending on the temp tomorrow I will be trying for another real good go) and that's all I can do isn't it?! 

I also have a poorly niece coming over for the day :sad2: I seen her last night and it broke my heart (but then my nana was REALLY upset last night about my grandad and told me she doesn't know how to tell those that she loves that she wishes she were dead :cry: anyway that's by the by :cry:) but yes it was an emotional rollercoaster my tea last night. That;s why I didn't come back really. I am excited for snuggles though and she is at least going the docs before she gets here :thumbup: wonder what inside/relaxing activities we can do?! Any suggestions.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Luna and essie for your kind messages :hugs: Yep certainly doing second time round is less daunting- still as much of a pain in the arse but there isn't the shock factor or total ignorance that screws you up for a bit the first time round!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

All my BFPs this year including this last I felt like you Jaynie - kind of well I gave it a jolly good shot, what more do you want :sulk: 

:dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I am having O pains, please let there be :spermy: waiting for her :cloud9:. I am glad I am tracking, this is a very random cycle. My earliest O yet it is at least CD15 and has been moving LATER. I thought that last month they were going back to normal (28 days) but they are going from long to short and vice versa. 

Could this be abnormal? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Luna and essie for your kind messages :hugs: Yep certainly doing second time round is less daunting- still as much of a pain in the arse but there isn't the shock factor or total ignorance that screws you up for a bit the first time round!!

I had wondered if denial featured the first time people get told. Like maybe Trin's patient, who hadn't felt her feet for a while. It's like the great global postcode lottery though don't you think? Getting it in the 'projects' in the USA without insurance? North Africa? VS me and you in our cosy European countries. Doesn't bare thinking about does it?


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all 

Big hugs munkie - 
I know when my brother was diagnosed type 2 he went into complete denial ! And I think he still is ....
He is a very large man.... I found once he was placed one medication his diet got worse ! I worry greatly as now he is approaching his 40s I think when will he wake up and realise he needs to take action now ????


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Big hugs munkie -
> I know when my brother was diagnosed type 2 he went into complete denial ! And I think he still is ....
> He is a very large man.... I found once he was placed one medication his diet got worse ! I worry greatly as now he is approaching his 40s I think when will he wake up and realise he needs to take action now ????

My grandad was what I considered bad. Ash's ex fella, would drink to the point of sclerosis but then he was 9 when he got it. He has started with the laser eye surgery already. I mention his age because he must feel life is so unfair! :hugs: I hope your bro sorts his attitude out. My grandad was only 69 - young by today's standards.


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

I'm reading with interest all your takes on diabetes. I have a friend who is very overweight (has been all her life), has diabetes from both sides of the family (both grans had diabetes), her dad had diabetes and she eats the worst diet ever. She also has PCOS which somehow brings insulin resistancy into the frame also although some say obesity causes PCOS and some say it's the other way round. The point is, I'd like to think if I had all of these problems and factors stacked up, I'd do something like you are B....I really worry for my friend.:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The hospital where I had Holly can't take me because I've moved house since and am not in their catchment area so I've booked myself in at another hospital a bit further away but with a good maternity unit.

Since it's too far to go there for all the GD stuff I've booked an appointment with a GD specialist at a local clinic, next Thusday I see him/her.

And I guess my bitch gyn will do all the weighing and the bloods and the wee tests!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Luna and essie for your kind messages :hugs: Yep certainly doing second time round is less daunting- still as much of a pain in the arse but there isn't the shock factor or total ignorance that screws you up for a bit the first time round!!
> 
> I had wondered if denial featured the first time people get told. Like maybe Trin's patient, who hadn't felt her feet for a while. It's like the great global postcode lottery though don't you think? Getting it in the 'projects' in the USA without insurance? North Africa? VS me and you in our cosy European countries. Doesn't bare thinking about does it?Click to expand...

I think denial is a common reaction to being told you have any illness. We have patients who are told they have cancer who go into complete denial, to the point they tell their family all the tests were clear. I think it's probably a combination of shock and fear, the idea that this can't be happening to them.


----------



## firstbaby25

I have just noticed a spelling mistake in that post you quoted of mine Essie - I think. Shouldn't it be - doesn't bear thinking about? We had this work I have used to bare naked :haha:

B - good job on fixing that all up. Is it through choice that you go to different places? I imagine it's rare in the UK to be treated in so many different places... Like your docs and the hospital is the only place you would go?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had no 'classic' risk factors when I got GD with Holly so you just never know! If I were overweight and not sporty I probably wouldn't have GD, since sod's law is a bit like that :growlmad: 


Off for blood test (pussy cat toxo) and urine samples now.....:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck B :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I have just noticed a spelling mistake in that post you quoted of mine Essie - I think. Shouldn't it be - doesn't bear thinking about? We had this work I have used to bare naked :haha:
> 
> B - good job on fixing that all up. Is it through choice that you go to different places? I imagine it's rare in the UK to be treated in so many different places... Like your docs and the hospital is the only place you would go?

My choice, but coz I don't have a car:shrug: I could do everything at the hospital but I'd have an hours walk then an hour getting a bus etc to get there!!!


must dash...


----------



## HollyMonkey

i just have to get to the hospital for one check up at 7/8 months and then to squeeze!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April - what were you moaning about? :winkwink: you may as well tell us now!

oh just stupid anxiety again, thinking im going to die :/


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Been trying to post for ages and something keeps coming up so I shall say happy friday and attempt to catch up!


----------



## mummyApril

off to get James weighed i have no idea how big he is now, he was 11lb12oz at 9 weeks. then frankie and bennys for breakfast x


----------



## mummyApril

good luck b x


----------



## firstbaby25

That sounds lovely April. I can't wait to have a baby weighed I ma interested in development in a big way but when it's your own it must be :cloud9:

I am waiting for Erin and making bacon on toast for my breakfast :munch: :munch:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:



10.............................................
....................
.........
......................


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok.....tested.....:bfn: now excuse my french here but where's fucking AF!!

I hate PCOS I hate not being regular I hate not bloody knowing! :brat: :brat: :brat:

I'm going on the pill :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

James is 12 weeks old today :shock: he now weighs 12lb 14oz :) x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm home! All forms photocopied and sent off, bloods done, child exercised in a park near the Lab, shopping done and a small quail roasting in the oven for lunch :thumbup: AND walking home from the Lab I had a brainwave and called the independent midwife who came to my house to monitor Holly in the last weeks of my pregnancy (because she was measuring small of all dumb GD ironies :dohh:) and who I did my electronic perineum reeducation with and she's really nice and said no probs just call her if I want her to follow my pregnancy; she was much more clued up about the GD than my bitch gyn too, and checked all my readings and I remember she told me she had lots of GD patients. So she might be the way forward....:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'm excited about meeting my diabetes doctor next week- I'm imagining a tall, dark (but with green eyes :cloud9:) gentle mannered handsome Frenchman :haha: Bet it's some old crabby zenophobic hag now I've dreamed up my ideal specialist :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And the flip side of GD is that I've just had the yummiest lunch of wholemeal bread with celery and leek soup, followed by roast quail and Sth American style spicey quinoa, and spinach, and a delicious pot of fromage frais for dessert. I probably would have ended up with some manky sandwich or tin of ravioli if I didn't have it. 'Twas so nommo I'd have served it to guests :munch: Enjoy your lunch everyone else, I'm off to do my cycling :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Erin's fell asleep on my lap. See they are really babies forever, who doesn't love a good cuddle?! She fell asleep and I moved her so I could POAS :haha:

wanna see?

Ginge sorry you have to deal with that :nope: you'll get there lover.


----------



## firstbaby25

Did it work?

Hope so. Think that's a -ive isn't it?
 



Attached Files:







04.11.11 ONE OPK.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6









04.11.11 TWO OPK.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4









04.11.11 THREE OPK.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## addie25

B you are so positive. You will b able to handle this beautifully.

So excited today because a contractor is coming to give us an estimate for the bathrooms we are going to remodel. I hope it is a good price so we do not have to keep looking for contractors.


----------



## babyhopes2010

someones having pains down there :blush:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Did it work?
> 
> Hope so. Think that's a -ive isn't it?

Are these HPT??


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Did it work?
> 
> Hope so. Think that's a -ive isn't it?
> 
> Are these HPT??Click to expand...

:rofl: 

I wish!!!


----------



## addie25

I need to get up and cleannnn. I was so motivated to get things done today and now I am lazy :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Did it work?
> 
> Hope so. Think that's a -ive isn't it?
> 
> Are these HPT??Click to expand...

Not yet but they'll be coming in 12 days :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

yeah jaynie looks like your timing was impeccable. One more tonight in case you're a late releaser of egg after the surge and bob's your uncle :happydance: Oh my it's fun to be back in the ttc saddle even if it's someone else's!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Holly has managed to escape from her cot for the first time! I heard a clonk followed by screams so rushed upstairs, she was ok but had bitten her tongue in the fall and was rather shocked I think!! So we're going to look for a real bed with a border on it this weekend since there'll be many spills otherwise!!GROWN UP BABY!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> someones having pains down there :blush:

:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Holy crap! What a frightening experience!

For those not on bbm, my gardener/ cattery cleaner (the one who cut the enclosure on Monday and hasn't been at work since) completely flipped out. I was asking him why he cut the enclosure and said it's not ok because cats got out and could have gotten killed, and he started swearing at me and saying if I want to fire him I must give him 3 months notice, he has a friend who's a lawyer and they'll sue me for everything we have. I said I didn't say I was firing him but that it was not ok to do what he did. He started swearing again, saying he f*cking quits, I'm an f-ing bitch, I must remember he has friends. He took off his gumboots and threw them at me. My maid was telling him to calm down and stay, I was saying just let him leave. Anyway, he went to get his things, I locked the house, god knows why but the maid let him in again and I was in my bedroom on the phone to DH (I had already called armed response) and he came in, stood in the doorway to my bedroom and started demanding money. I said he got paid on monday and had only worked a half day but I would pay him for that and he started swearing, punched the door, wouldn't let me leave the room. I was saying I can't get you money if I can't get out my room, go outside and I will pay you. Poor Ch'ien was standing in the other doorway with a bat, crying and scared but clearly wanting to protect me. After lots of kicking and punching things and swearing, he left the house, trashed the garden, threw concrete plant pots around and left

So scary :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

See, after all that super great big nommo food where I was stuffed and it was delicious my bloods are 89! It's massively a case of eating the right things for my metabolism, NO POTATOES MONKEYPANTS!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I was meant to be baking Ch'ien's birthday cake but I am so shakey


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> See, after all that super great big nommo food where I was stuffed and it was delicious my bloods are 89! It's massively a case of eating the right things for my metabolism, NO POTATOES MONKEYPANTS!!!

Can't come live with me. We'll be eating potatoes for a while!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Trin that's awful and really frightening! Hope you're ok, you must be very shaken 

:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Jaynie, I would still count that opk as a bit positive meaning yesterday's bd was well timed and one more can't hurt


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> See, after all that super great big nommo food where I was stuffed and it was delicious my bloods are 89! It's massively a case of eating the right things for my metabolism, NO POTATOES MONKEYPANTS!!!
> 
> Can't come live with me. We'll be eating potatoes for a while!Click to expand...

I noticed that, potatoes onions and carrots, my 3 no-no veggies! My mum's the same, she has hoards of them from her allotment!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Jaynie, I would still count that opk as a bit positive meaning yesterday's bd was well timed and one more can't hurt

That's what I say, more crackboom tonight :sex:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> See, after all that super great big nommo food where I was stuffed and it was delicious my bloods are 89! It's massively a case of eating the right things for my metabolism, NO POTATOES MONKEYPANTS!!!
> 
> Can't come live with me. We'll be eating potatoes for a while!Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that, potatoes onions and carrots, my 3 no-no veggies! My mum's the same, she has hoards of them from her allotment!!Click to expand...

She and I can share recipes :haha:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Holy crap! What a frightening experience!
> 
> For those not on bbm, my gardener/ cattery cleaner (the one who cut the enclosure on Monday and hasn't been at work since) completely flipped out. I was asking him why he cut the enclosure and said it's not ok because cats got out and could have gotten killed, and he started swearing at me and saying if I want to fire him I must give him 3 months notice, he has a friend who's a lawyer and they'll sue me for everything we have. I said I didn't say I was firing him but that it was not ok to do what he did. He started swearing again, saying he f*cking quits, I'm an f-ing bitch, I must remember he has friends. He took off his gumboots and threw them at me. My maid was telling him to calm down and stay, I was saying just let him leave. Anyway, he went to get his things, I locked the house, god knows why but the maid let him in again and I was in my bedroom on the phone to DH (I had already called armed response) and he came in, stood in the doorway to my bedroom and started demanding money. I said he got paid on monday and had only worked a half day but I would pay him for that and he started swearing, punched the door, wouldn't let me leave the room. I was saying I can't get you money if I can't get out my room, go outside and I will pay you. Poor Ch'ien was standing in the other doorway with a bat, crying and scared but clearly wanting to protect me. After lots of kicking and punching things and swearing, he left the house, trashed the garden, threw concrete plant pots around and left
> 
> So scary :nope:

Oh god Trin, how terrifying. Thank goodness you're okay. Have the armed response been?


----------



## firstbaby25

:-k 
 
how to get that across to Adam I might have to cleverly lie to him! Like say that I was wrong yesterday, it's more positive today or something. It might have to be tomorrow morning. He isn't like that at all. He has a very low libido! :blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

I read backwards - having Erin!

Trin :hugs: hope you are ok! That is very scary especially the Chi'en part :nope:

I have got Erin an app on my phone, she doesn't get that she should R&R and wants to play and go the park but she looks and sounds really poorly! She won't have her medicine neither though I don't blame her tastes like shite (amoxycillin) and she has no appetite so I cracked and let her have warm milk in a bottle! I don't care if that's bad I needed to know she had had *something*


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! What a frightening experience!
> 
> For those not on bbm, my gardener/ cattery cleaner (the one who cut the enclosure on Monday and hasn't been at work since) completely flipped out. I was asking him why he cut the enclosure and said it's not ok because cats got out and could have gotten killed, and he started swearing at me and saying if I want to fire him I must give him 3 months notice, he has a friend who's a lawyer and they'll sue me for everything we have. I said I didn't say I was firing him but that it was not ok to do what he did. He started swearing again, saying he f*cking quits, I'm an f-ing bitch, I must remember he has friends. He took off his gumboots and threw them at me. My maid was telling him to calm down and stay, I was saying just let him leave. Anyway, he went to get his things, I locked the house, god knows why but the maid let him in again and I was in my bedroom on the phone to DH (I had already called armed response) and he came in, stood in the doorway to my bedroom and started demanding money. I said he got paid on monday and had only worked a half day but I would pay him for that and he started swearing, punched the door, wouldn't let me leave the room. I was saying I can't get you money if I can't get out my room, go outside and I will pay you. Poor Ch'ien was standing in the other doorway with a bat, crying and scared but clearly wanting to protect me. After lots of kicking and punching things and swearing, he left the house, trashed the garden, threw concrete plant pots around and left
> 
> So scary :nope:
> 
> Oh god Trin, how terrifying. Thank goodness you're okay. Have the armed response been?Click to expand...

Armed response are still parked outside but the police haven't arrived yet. Our alarm has been off because it was going off randomly so I couldn't press the panic button, otherwise the armed response guys would have arrived quicker


----------



## babyhopes2010

jaynie: id still :sex: the surge was yesterday but u always ovulate after the surge :)
cant u dress up and pretend its not ttc :haha: i used to trick dh and say im not ovulating i just want u :rofl: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :rofl:

Trin omg what a horrid man :growlmad: let me come over and kick his ass :grr:how awful :hugs: and to a pregnant lady! makes me made :growlmad:


:haha: B once they do it once theres no stopping them!

as for me i still have pains.


----------



## Essie

B, DH has a niece the same age as Holly and she broke her arm a few weeks ago falling out of her cot. She's fine now, bones heal so quickly at their age. Will Holly be excited to get a big girl bed?


----------



## mummyApril

dont think il be on much feeling crap, 

sorry again Trin hope you feeling less shaken now x


----------



## kit_cat

Just home after a mega mammoth walking day :thumbup:

Trin..glad you're all ok. It's all just horrible and frightening :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> jaynie: id still :sex: the surge was yesterday but u always ovulate after the surge :)
> cant u dress up and pretend its not ttc :haha: i used to trick dh and say im not ovulating i just want u :rofl: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :rofl:
> 
> Trin omg what a horrid man :growlmad: let me come over and kick his ass :grr:how awful :hugs: and to a pregnant lady! makes me made :growlmad:
> 
> 
> :haha: B once they do it once theres no stopping them!
> 
> as for me i still have pains.

Me too, I could be such a sexy vixen if was ttc! Ply him with drink and a mini skirt Jaynie, or yep do a midnight/early morning raid on the goods:thumbup: 

Ooooh yes, Holly knows she's onto a good thing there, cot climbing! It will be much nicer for me not to have to lift her in and out the cot either, she's heavy now!:wacko:


----------



## poas

Hi I love you all....Esme wants milkj harri wants a drink dinner wants cooking baby on lap so cant punctuate properly and wont try you cant make me haha back later sorry for your bad day trin


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beds! We'll probably go to Ikea because it's cheap and cheerful. The first one's cute and is only 71euros and would do her at least until she's 7 ish and she'd like the cat and dog. Or should we get something more grown up straight away? Like the second one?:shrug: They're all kids beds so have some rolling protection, I don't think there's any point getting a completely barred on one side one since it won't last long and Holly will still only fall from scrambling over it. My instinct is with the animals one because the other 2 don't really match her room which has light pine panelled walls and it can always be handed down to her brother when he's the age Holly is now and then we can choose one with her when she's about 4 and capable of choosing with us:shrug: At 71 euros that wouldn't seem a crime. Plus I like the half barrier system on the first one so when we kiss her asleep we can make sure she's not going to roll out but also she can clamber in and out easily herself, and we'll put her rug up close to the bed so if she does fall it's not bonky. I think I've auto persuaded myself into the first cutesey baby one, she is only ickle still and her brother will like that one too later on:thumbup:

https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/images/products/kritter-cadre-litsommier-lattes__53899_PE157668_S4.jpg

https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/images/products/leksvik-struct-lit-ext-av-sommier-a-lattes__0110165_PE260244_S4.JPG

https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/images/products/minnen-struct-lit-ext-av-sommier-a-lattes__0110172_PE260249_S4.JPG


----------



## HollyMonkey

Plus we have a cat and a dog so she'll think it's aslan and kitten on the bed :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Erin has turned in to a monster :finger: 

She won't let me near the laptop and has refused medicine and food all day, now she doesn't want to get dressed, she's refusing.

I like the first kiddy one too :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B, DH has a niece the same age as Holly and she broke her arm a few weeks ago falling out of her cot. She's fine now, bones heal so quickly at their age. Will Holly be excited to get a big girl bed?

A massive bruise has come up on Holly's cheek :nope: We'll have to keep an eye on her tonight and in the morning! Yes she'll be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: to have a real bed I'm sure!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, DH has a niece the same age as Holly and she broke her arm a few weeks ago falling out of her cot. She's fine now, bones heal so quickly at their age. Will Holly be excited to get a big girl bed?
> 
> A massive bruise has come up on Holly's cheek :nope: We'll have to keep an eye on her tonight and in the morning! Yes she'll be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: to have a real bed I'm sure!Click to expand...

Can you not put the side down while she is asleep so that if she wakes up she can climb out more easily? Just till she gets her bed

I remember when Ch'ien got his big boy bed. We did a space theme room and he got his bed with Buzz Lightyear bedding


----------



## TrinityMom

How cute is this!!! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, DH has a niece the same age as Holly and she broke her arm a few weeks ago falling out of her cot. She's fine now, bones heal so quickly at their age. Will Holly be excited to get a big girl bed?
> 
> A massive bruise has come up on Holly's cheek :nope: We'll have to keep an eye on her tonight and in the morning! Yes she'll be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: to have a real bed I'm sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not put the side down while she is asleep so that if she wakes up she can climb out more easily? Just till she gets her bed
> 
> I remember when Ch'ien got his big boy bed. We did a space theme room and he got his bed with Buzz Lightyear beddingClick to expand...

Nope, tis not that type of cot. We'll have to keep an ear out and put some cushions on the floor tonight:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Such a beautiful story https://midwiferytoday.com/articles/littlestmidwife.asp


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, DH has a niece the same age as Holly and she broke her arm a few weeks ago falling out of her cot. She's fine now, bones heal so quickly at their age. Will Holly be excited to get a big girl bed?
> 
> A massive bruise has come up on Holly's cheek :nope: We'll have to keep an eye on her tonight and in the morning! Yes she'll be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: to have a real bed I'm sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not put the side down while she is asleep so that if she wakes up she can climb out more easily? Just till she gets her bed
> 
> I remember when Ch'ien got his big boy bed. We did a space theme room and he got his bed with Buzz Lightyear beddingClick to expand...
> 
> Nope, tis not that type of cot. We'll have to keep an ear out and put some cushions on the floor tonight:shrug:Click to expand...

Bugger :nope: Cushions it shall have to be :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ch'ien just told me he felt bad he didn''t protect me from the gardener :cry:

I told him he did exactly the right thing but I can see he'll take a while to process this. And Toine keeps hugging and kissing me


----------



## addie25

Trin that is so scary!! I would have called the cops to have him removed what a psycho.


----------



## Sarachka

Wow trin that's so scary!!'


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Trin that is so scary!! I would have called the cops to have him removed what a psycho.

I did. They arrived 3 1/2 hours later. The problem is our local police station has ONE police van so more serious crimes get priority. That's why we all pay armed response companies. Very different living in Africa


----------



## Sarachka

Maybe I should have something really spicy for my cold.


----------



## addie25

WOW 3 1/2 hours that is crazy.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm having a soya sausage. Really not hungry but I haven't had proper protein (besides a sprinkling of feta or parmessan) for 3 days so I should


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> WOW 3 1/2 hours that is crazy.

And they're less than 10km away!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm re doing my OPK. My pee was very concentrated then and I was using the opportunity of Erin sleeping! 

Oh Trin that's horrible for Chi'en what an arse that bloke is :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

Someone make me some dinner please


----------



## firstbaby25

And me. I want Trin's soy sausage. 

My OPK was totes negative, there was the slightest bit of colour but wouldn't show in a photo and I think I o'd today. Looking at all signs: the OPK's, temp drop (is now a full degree higher), and the gods aligning for me this cycle :cloud9: PMA PMA PMA. 

Might still go for one more :thumbup: I've planted the seed at least with Adam :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Guess who just texted me :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...it's looking pretty darn good this cycle my dear. I'm not even cautiously optimistic, I'm just optimistic! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Veggie spag-bol Sezi? :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Gawd Trin..3 1/2 hours :wacko: I'd say it merited a faster response than that surely? Poor Ch'ien :nope: That horrible psycho has a lot to answer for :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Guess who just texted me :blush:

Want a hat?


----------



## kit_cat

B..I like the first bed the best too :thumbup: Poor Holly with her sore face :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry all, for being absent. 

April, Jaynie, thank you for your messages. :hugs:

Among so many other things, we bought a new car, well, van actually and then got into an accident :dohh: Then yesterday, the girls got into their first proper fight and my youngest elbowed my oldest in the mouth, knocking her front tooth out. So much more but I'm just barely above water in terms of my mental stability right now. I nuv you all. I'll be back when I can. I'm doing my best to keep up as well.

Trin, :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> jaynie: id still :sex: the surge was yesterday but u always ovulate after the surge :)
> cant u dress up and pretend its not ttc :haha: i used to trick dh and say im not ovulating i just want u :rofl: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :rofl:
> 
> Trin omg what a horrid man :growlmad: let me come over and kick his ass :grr:how awful :hugs: and to a pregnant lady! makes me made :growlmad:
> 
> 
> :haha: B once they do it once theres no stopping them!
> 
> as for me i still have pains.

Are these pains progressing any??


----------



## Sarachka

Molly I miss you!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sorry all, for being absent.
> 
> April, Jaynie, thank you for your messages. :hugs:
> 
> Among so many other things, we bought a new car, well, van actually and then got into an accident :dohh: Then yesterday, the girls got into their first proper fight and my youngest elbowed my oldest in the mouth, knocking her front tooth out. So much more but I'm just barely above water in terms of my mental stability right now. I nuv you all. I'll be back when I can. I'm doing my best to keep up as well.
> 
> Trin, :hugs:

Oh no Molly...not more stress. Big :hugs: for you and yes, check in when you can, no pressure. Hope Master Leo is doing well at least and the front tooth that was knocked out was a first tooth.

Lots of love :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Guess who just texted me :blush:
> 
> Want a hat?Click to expand...

:munch:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> jaynie: id still :sex: the surge was yesterday but u always ovulate after the surge :)
> cant u dress up and pretend its not ttc :haha: i used to trick dh and say im not ovulating i just want u :rofl: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :rofl:
> 
> Trin omg what a horrid man :growlmad: let me come over and kick his ass :grr:how awful :hugs: and to a pregnant lady! makes me made :growlmad:
> 
> 
> :haha: B once they do it once theres no stopping them!
> 
> as for me i still have pains.
> 
> Are these pains progressing any??Click to expand...

they were and i lost some plug but are just like sharpe period pains every 20mins lasting 40seconds


----------



## firstbaby25

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Please TTC gods Align so I get one more go! I did a DD calculator based on the fact that I will have a 27 day cycle this month and DD would be my actual birthday. 

I've just ordered pizza :thumbup: no hats for me :thumbup:

Gonna throw myself some :dust: :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah Molly that sounds rough!! Hope you are ok soon :hugs: I miss you :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly! So sorry you're still dealing with such things. I hope you get some relaxation time, soon! How's little Leo doing??


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie! A million bags of dust for you! :dust:


----------



## LunaLady

DH was a dear and let me get some SERIOUS SLEEP last night! We all went to bed about 11 pm, but by 11:30 Rhyko was refluxing pretty bad and I was getting frustrated. DH fed him and I pumped, and then he took him out to the living room and let me sleep in the bed. He came in two hours later to have me pump again, but apparently (and I don't remember this because I was still asleep, I guess!) I started crying and saying I just couldn't possibly pump. So, he left me to sleep longer and came back at 3am. I woke at that point and did pump - and got 5 oz! Enough for two full pumpings worth. I went back to sleep and woke up at 8am and pumped again and got another 5oz. So, I got the same amount of milk as I would have gotten pumping every 2-3 hours like normal. 

I am so very rested!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

B, I like the dog/cat bed, too! Cute!

Gotta love IKEA! :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Sorry all, for being absent.
> 
> April, Jaynie, thank you for your messages. :hugs:
> 
> Among so many other things, we bought a new car, well, van actually and then got into an accident :dohh: Then yesterday, the girls got into their first proper fight and my youngest elbowed my oldest in the mouth, knocking her front tooth out. So much more but I'm just barely above water in terms of my mental stability right now. I nuv you all. I'll be back when I can. I'm doing my best to keep up as well.
> 
> Trin, :hugs:

Sorry Molly :hugs: Seems to be a crappy end to 2011 for a lot of us :nope: Sending lots of love


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Please TTC gods Align so I get one more go! I did a DD calculator based on the fact that I will have a 27 day cycle this month and DD would be my actual birthday.
> 
> I've just ordered pizza :thumbup: no hats for me :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna throw myself some :dust: :dust:

:dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to bed turtles. Sore all over and so tired

Big loves to all 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

Harri had the third bed B, but in white and Emma uses it now-and Esme will after, it is great as it extends and is VERY strong and nice and low for them :)


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> jaynie: id still :sex: the surge was yesterday but u always ovulate after the surge :)
> cant u dress up and pretend its not ttc :haha: i used to trick dh and say im not ovulating i just want u :rofl: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :rofl:
> 
> Trin omg what a horrid man :growlmad: let me come over and kick his ass :grr:how awful :hugs: and to a pregnant lady! makes me made :growlmad:
> 
> 
> :haha: B once they do it once theres no stopping them!
> 
> as for me i still have pains.
> 
> Are these pains progressing any??Click to expand...
> 
> they were and i lost some plug but are just like sharpe period pains every 20mins lasting 40secondsClick to expand...

Well...something's happening! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Please TTC gods Align so I get one more go! I did a DD calculator based on the fact that I will have a 27 day cycle this month and DD would be my actual birthday.
> 
> I've just ordered pizza :thumbup: no hats for me :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna throw myself some :dust: :dust:

:dust: :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> DH was a dear and let me get some SERIOUS SLEEP last night! We all went to bed about 11 pm, but by 11:30 Rhyko was refluxing pretty bad and I was getting frustrated. DH fed him and I pumped, and then he took him out to the living room and let me sleep in the bed. He came in two hours later to have me pump again, but apparently (and I don't remember this because I was still asleep, I guess!) I started crying and saying I just couldn't possibly pump. So, he left me to sleep longer and came back at 3am. I woke at that point and did pump - and got 5 oz! Enough for two full pumpings worth. I went back to sleep and woke up at 8am and pumped again and got another 5oz. So, I got the same amount of milk as I would have gotten pumping every 2-3 hours like normal.
> 
> I am so very rested!!!!!! :cloud9:

Ah Luna, I'm so very pleased for you. This is music to my ears :cloud9: It also must make you feel better about not pumping quite so often too :happydance: Is Rhyko doing any better on the breast yet?


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin..when you wake up this horrible day will be in the past :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> DH was a dear and let me get some SERIOUS SLEEP last night! We all went to bed about 11 pm, but by 11:30 Rhyko was refluxing pretty bad and I was getting frustrated. DH fed him and I pumped, and then he took him out to the living room and let me sleep in the bed. He came in two hours later to have me pump again, but apparently (and I don't remember this because I was still asleep, I guess!) I started crying and saying I just couldn't possibly pump. So, he left me to sleep longer and came back at 3am. I woke at that point and did pump - and got 5 oz! Enough for two full pumpings worth. I went back to sleep and woke up at 8am and pumped again and got another 5oz. So, I got the same amount of milk as I would have gotten pumping every 2-3 hours like normal.
> 
> I am so very rested!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Ah Luna, I'm so very pleased for you. This is music to my ears :cloud9: It also must make you feel better about not pumping quite so often too :happydance: Is Rhyko doing any better on the breast yet?Click to expand...

Thank you, kit - it was so nice!

Rhyko is so funny with breastfeeding. sometimes he takes right to it and feeds for a half hour. Other times he screams and refuses. Confuses me :shrug:

We are starting the bootcamp tomorrow - we need to go out and get groceries first!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to bed turtles. Sore all over and so tired
> 
> Big loves to all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:howdy: :kiss:

Better day tomorrow for you Trin & Chi'en!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> DH was a dear and let me get some SERIOUS SLEEP last night! We all went to bed about 11 pm, but by 11:30 Rhyko was refluxing pretty bad and I was getting frustrated. DH fed him and I pumped, and then he took him out to the living room and let me sleep in the bed. He came in two hours later to have me pump again, but apparently (and I don't remember this because I was still asleep, I guess!) I started crying and saying I just couldn't possibly pump. So, he left me to sleep longer and came back at 3am. I woke at that point and did pump - and got 5 oz! Enough for two full pumpings worth. I went back to sleep and woke up at 8am and pumped again and got another 5oz. So, I got the same amount of milk as I would have gotten pumping every 2-3 hours like normal.
> 
> I am so very rested!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Ah Luna, I'm so very pleased for you. This is music to my ears :cloud9: It also must make you feel better about not pumping quite so often too :happydance: Is Rhyko doing any better on the breast yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, kit - it was so nice!
> 
> Rhyko is so funny with breastfeeding. sometimes he takes right to it and feeds for a half hour. Other times he screams and refuses. Confuses me :shrug:
> 
> We are starting the bootcamp tomorrow - we need to go out and get groceries first!Click to expand...

Oh good luck with that...looks like you've turned a corner though :happydance: I look forward to hearing about your successful efforts :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Lunes and Trin!

Luna I really admire your perseverance. I've seen how accessible formula is and you and crunchie both with your pumps I would be :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

'Tis so quiet on here tonight :shhh:


----------



## Essie

Luna, glad you had a good sleep. Enjoy all your skin to skin over the weekend. 

B, I like the first bed too. Hope Hollys face is better soon

Kit, told you it wasnt you! Did your hat taste good :winkwink:

Jaynie :dust:

Molly, sounds like things aren't great right now. Sorry you're having a crappy time. Hope Leo is okay :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

It is quiet on here tonight
:-=
:-=


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:howdy:

GORGEOUS SWIM, absolute heaven :cloud9: No one looked surreptitiously at my belly tonight, they all came straight out with 'Oh Congratulations!' and 'When are you due?' :haha: Then I had my lovely shower and zinged myself all over and then walked home in the cool autumn evening. 

3 greens today: :yipee:
breakfast 105 
lunch 89
dinner 92

You all having groovesome Friday nights?


----------



## firstbaby25

Just chilling me thinking fertile thoughts! I really want to read twilight but I'm nearly finished with Vanity Fair... I'll never read that if there's twilight to be had :-k 

Just chilling and immersing myself in TTC for the first time in a long time :cloud9: 

Might even be testing early :shock:

Is it really dark when you walk back?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*O wow I almost forgot. My English friend at the pool, who I never see but at the pool, has invited me to a knitting evening at her house she wants to organise!  She has loads of English friends here and says they all love knitting and crafts and she knows I do coz too we've talked about it before so says she'd like to organise a creative get together. How quaint and exciting, I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! What a suitable pregnant night out *


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Just chilling me thinking fertile thoughts! I really want to read twilight but I'm nearly finished with Vanity Fair... I'll never read that if there's twilight to be had :-k
> 
> Just chilling and immersing myself in TTC for the first time in a long time :cloud9:
> 
> Might even be testing early :shock:
> 
> Is it really dark when you walk back?

It's dark when I go! It gets dark at 6pm here since the clock change and swimming starts at 8. I leave at 7.25ish, 25min walk to get there. But it's well lit and a safe area and there are people out walking and out and about still and I really can't live a paranoid life or I'd never do anything:shrug:

I'm loving your TTC! I think you should start testing at 7dpo, 8 if you prefer to be more reasonable:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit's so impatient with her friends isn't she?

:tease:


----------



## Essie

We have had a busy day. Baby group this morning, then saw my mum, then to a fireworks event at DH work. We watched from inside do it wasn't too loud. Lyra watched them but shut her eyes for the brighter ones. And my invitation samples arrived so I've made those. Plus the company I got my breastpump from have sent me one to replace the broken one, even though I got it free and that arrived today too. So a good Friday :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah I'd hate to get on the wrong side of her :tease:

Thanks I was thinking that's a Saturday (7dpo) so it'll be 9dpo that I test at the earliest!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> We have had a busy day. Baby group this morning, then saw my mum, then to a fireworks event at DH work. We watched from inside do it wasn't too loud. Lyra watched them but shut her eyes for the brighter ones. And my invitation samples arrived so I've made those. Plus the company I got my breastpump from have sent me one to replace the broken one, even though I got it free and that arrived today too. So a good Friday :thumbup:

Oh good:hugs: Me too apart from Holly's fall! Nice walk to the lab and a play in a park, cycling during Holly's nap, chillaxin this afternoon, then DH came home early and we went to the library and the park with Holly, then dinner and swimming:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly was hilarious at the library- she really hasn't grasped the idea of borrowing and returning yet, and when we handed back the 2 books she's had for a couple of weeks she SCREAMED in hurt and upset and indignation! Poor thing, well of course she probably doesn't remember the borrowing part 2 weeks before :dohh: She soon calmed down when she realised she could have any other 2 books though :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit's so impatient with her friends isn't she?
> 
> :tease:

And I quote from the text.....

"Sorry I haven't been in touch, I'll bet you thought I'd fallen out with you lol"

Of course I replied that she shouldn't be so silly, I thought nothing of the kind :haha::blush:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly was hilarious at the library- she really hasn't grasped the idea of borrowing and returning yet, and when we handed back the 2 books she's had for a couple of weeks she SCREAMED in hurt and upset and indignation! Poor thing, well of course she probably doesn't remember the borrowing part 2 weeks before :dohh: She soon calmed down when she realised she could have any other 2 books though :awww:

We went to the library yesterday. They do these things called 'story sacks'. They do different ones for babies, toddlers and children with special needs. You get a bad and it's got different books, toys and games depending on age etc. We've got a Beatrix Potter one at the moment. It's got a big Peter Rabbit and Jemima Puddleduck both with jangly toys attached plus 4 books with rattles in. Theres lot to choose from. Last time we had a 'welcome to the world' one.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna isn't sleep just divine when you need it so? That sounds like Rhyko's made great progress, if he feeds for half an hour on the boob, even if he's not consistent with it yet. Great stuff :thumbup: 
I'm looking forward to the outcome of this weekend- you sound like you're preparing for war or heavy snowfall, stocking up with groceries :haha:


----------



## Essie

Reading by herself already!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/12f0d8c7.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly was hilarious at the library- she really hasn't grasped the idea of borrowing and returning yet, and when we handed back the 2 books she's had for a couple of weeks she SCREAMED in hurt and upset and indignation! Poor thing, well of course she probably doesn't remember the borrowing part 2 weeks before :dohh: She soon calmed down when she realised she could have any other 2 books though :awww:
> 
> We went to the library yesterday. They do these things called 'story sacks'. They do different ones for babies, toddlers and children with special needs. You get a bad and it's got different books, toys and games depending on age etc. We've got a Beatrix Potter one at the moment. It's got a big Peter Rabbit and Jemima Puddleduck both with jangly toys attached plus 4 books with rattles in. Theres lot to choose from. Last time we had a 'welcome to the world' one.Click to expand...

Oh cool that sounds fab! We don't have those in our library:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww how cute! They have that book in the library here, the French version of course!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Aww how cute! They have that book in the library here, the French version of course!!

I got it free. It arrived today and Lyra seems very taken with it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit's so impatient with her friends isn't she?
> 
> :tease:
> 
> And I quote from the text.....
> 
> "Sorry I haven't been in touch, I'll bet you thought I'd fallen out with you lol"
> 
> Of course I replied that she shouldn't be so silly, I thought nothing of the kind :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Maybe she's a BnB addict and saw your posts yesterday:haha: Lovely avatar Kit:thumbup: Well done you techno genius for extracting it from your blackberry


----------



## Essie

I am off to bed. DH is working tomorrow so i think we will go for a walk, if the weather is not too miserable. Sleep well everyone :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly was hilarious at the library- she really hasn't grasped the idea of borrowing and returning yet, and when we handed back the 2 books she's had for a couple of weeks she SCREAMED in hurt and upset and indignation! Poor thing, well of course she probably doesn't remember the borrowing part 2 weeks before :dohh: She soon calmed down when she realised she could have any other 2 books though :awww:
> 
> We went to the library yesterday. They do these things called 'story sacks'. They do different ones for babies, toddlers and children with special needs. You get a bad and it's got different books, toys and games depending on age etc. We've got a Beatrix Potter one at the moment. It's got a big Peter Rabbit and Jemima Puddleduck both with jangly toys attached plus 4 books with rattles in. Theres lot to choose from. Last time we had a 'welcome to the world' one.Click to expand...

That sounds great...I've got some books for Cara myself. Did you get the Bookstart ones?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:



> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Aww how cute! They have that book in the library here, the French version of course!!
> 
> I got it free. It arrived today and Lyra seems very taken with it.Click to expand...

Nice freebie! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I've already got some Beatrix Potter, because if we have a baby it's :pink: she will be called that :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Essie, I'm off to bed too, it's been a busy day and an even busier one lined up tomorrow- baby swimmers then bed hunting. DH has promised me Japanese restaurant in the middle of it though, youpee.

Nighty night turtles :kiss:

Monkey hugs today go to Trin :hugs: and to Molly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie...enjoy your walk tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night essie night b sleep well 

I just bought more HPT's!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night essie night b sleep well
> 
> I just bought more HPT's!! :happydance:

Ooooooo EXCITED!!!!! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Bethany...happy bed hunting tomorrow and Japanese food eating :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

....and it's goodnight from me too. :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

i need to sort myself out! im an emotional wreck n starting to feel depressed and crap! oh im ovulating! which is why! but still i need to try and snap out of this! 

anyway i wanted to know if you wanted to see my c section? at 8 days pp and today at 12 weeks? probably not lol


----------



## Sarachka

Night night y'all. Full tummy from Chinese food. Nose still blocked. I'm so tired. SO HAPPY it's the weekend.


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight all sleepy turts


----------



## firstbaby25

Night sezi, night Kit! I might go and read :-k 

I am generally excited to TTC again :cloud9: - gonna get the CBFM out if I don't have any joy this cycle :happydance:

April I'd wanna see cause I'm a freak like that :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Night sezi, night Kit! I might go and read :-k
> 
> I am generally excited to TTC again :cloud9: - gonna get the CBFM out if I don't have any joy this cycle :happydance:
> 
> April I'd wanna see cause I'm a freak like that :haha:

i tried putting them in a spoiler but no idea how! so sorry if i offend anyone but my baby (ies) came out of there :smug:

first is 8 days pp and then today 12 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG01194-20110820-1914.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG01988-20111104-2150.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sarachka

Oooouchie April. Does it still hurt? No wonder you really wanted a natural birth instead.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Oooouchie April. Does it still hurt? No wonder you really wanted a natural birth instead.

i wouldnt say it hurt now, unless i over do it, i get a few twingey pains, but then when i ovulate i can feel period like cramping, but that probably happens anyway?


----------



## firstbaby25

I get really bad mittelschmertz sometimes! They were terrible earlier, before I TTC I was worried about them :haha:

That does look sore - I used to think a C section would be better, but since actually TTC I wanna go naturally if I can!!


----------



## firstbaby25

You are very brave... Weren't the girls born by C sections too?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> You are very brave... Weren't the girls born by C sections too?

Angel was, Faye was natural and i would do natural all over again if i could


----------



## mummyApril

and i wouldnt say i was brave, i definitely havent been brave, every day when i go to bed i get the anxiety and think im going to die from my c section, then i spend hours googling different things every pang of pain etc last night i was up at 3 am because of it :/


----------



## firstbaby25

Lost my post then :growlmad: I just mean that once you had one you are risky for another meaning you've risked it twice for your babies - that's brave in my book :hugs: 

Why do you think of death though you mad head?!


----------



## mummyApril

James is in his new cot! and his sensor mat works :) but he looks so diddy in it as it is huge!
 



Attached Files:







IMG01980-20111104-1949.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









311732_10150439208032658_624932657_10234227_631650262_n.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Lost my post then :growlmad: I just mean that once you had one you are risky for another meaning you've risked it twice for your babies - that's brave in my book :hugs:
> 
> Why do you think of death though you mad head?!

aw thankyou :) i have no idea why i think im going to die, complication or something gone wrong i just dont know :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I'm the same way i will b keeping a close eye on myself after I give birth vaginally or c section. I get nervous.

My friend came over with her daughter and her daughter is sick!! She is coughing and has a cold. My friend said she went on medicine yesterday meaning she is really sick if a doctor gave he medicine they don't just give it out anymore. I am so mad this is the 2nd time she brought her around me while I'm pregnant while she is sick. I didn't say anything but next time she asks I will ask her if the baby is sick be4 I agree but it's soooooo wrong I can't take medication if I get sick u know!! I already have a bit of a cold and am scared to wake up with a cough. I mean she has a kid she should know u can't be around a pregnant person when ur sick.


----------



## mummyApril

i feel like a dumbass even saying about it :/ which is why i havent told anyone that until now! mainly because maybe i feel i AM recovering ok


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I'm the same way i will b keeping a close eye on myself after I give birth vaginally or c section. I get nervous.
> 
> My friend came over with her daughter and her daughter is sick!! She is coughing and has a cold. My friend said she went on medicine yesterday meaning she is really sick if a doctor gave he medicine they don't just give it out anymore. I am so mad this is the 2nd time she brought her around me while I'm pregnant while she is sick. I didn't say anything but next time she asks I will ask her if the baby is sick be4 I agree but it's soooooo wrong I can't take medication if I get sick u know!! I already have a bit of a cold and am scared to wake up with a cough. I mean she has a kid she should know u can't be around a pregnant person when ur sick.

have some honey and lemon sweet get better soon x


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh April you'll be fine chick - if you are that worried why not talk it out with a doctor?

Addie - I understand :hugs: if she's started the meds though she might not be contagious :shrug: it's starts working right away right?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm in bed with my iPod and my book :cloud9: going to have an earlyish night and hope for morning :sex: poor OH is knackered :nope: he wants to chill watching a film downstairs.


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh April you'll be fine chick - if you are that worried why not talk it out with a doctor?
> 
> Addie - I understand :hugs: if she's started the meds though she might not be contagious :shrug: it's starts working right away right?

Takes 48 hours to kick in she was only in it a day. And she kept telling her daughter to come hug me. I mean I am beyond mad rt now. U bring ur sick kid to my house knowing I'm pregnant then make her hug me a few times during if visit!!!!!! It's taking everything in me not to text her and tell her how mad I am. Next time she asks me to hang out i will ask if her or her daughter r sick bc I CAN NOT be around sick people. And she knows I can't oh I'm sooooo mad!!!


----------



## mummyApril

I would if they wouldn't think I was a complete nut job! Lol good luck with extra spermination if you get it :) soooo excitin! I'm lying in bed now trying to relax its better if jay is here and watches tv while I fall asleep night everyone x


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April off to bed for me too :thumbup: 

Addie hope you calm down and are ok :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I've already got some Beatrix Potter, because if we have a baby it's :pink: she will be called that :haha:

I had the complete set when I was little so she's heard the stories before, but these are baby-friendly versions with nice big pictures :thumbup:

DH said the other day if we ever had another girl he liked the names Beatrix or Emily. And I instantly said "but they are names that 2 of the turtles want to use!"


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly was hilarious at the library- she really hasn't grasped the idea of borrowing and returning yet, and when we handed back the 2 books she's had for a couple of weeks she SCREAMED in hurt and upset and indignation! Poor thing, well of course she probably doesn't remember the borrowing part 2 weeks before :dohh: She soon calmed down when she realised she could have any other 2 books though :awww:
> 
> We went to the library yesterday. They do these things called 'story sacks'. They do different ones for babies, toddlers and children with special needs. You get a bad and it's got different books, toys and games depending on age etc. We've got a Beatrix Potter one at the moment. It's got a big Peter Rabbit and Jemima Puddleduck both with jangly toys attached plus 4 books with rattles in. Theres lot to choose from. Last time we had a 'welcome to the world' one.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds great...I've got some books for Cara myself. Did you get the Bookstart ones?Click to expand...

We apparently don't get the Bookstart pack until we have the 8 month check with the HV :shrug: we've bought some books, and she can have up to 20 library books so we are working our way through the children's section.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Can you believe the gardener came back demanding money for the half day he worked?!?!?!

Dh went up to the gate and spoke to him and told him the police would arrest him if he came onto our property. He got abusive and was swearing and got very nasty, said he didn't need the money (so why did he come back??) and then phoned my maid and told her to tell 'those people' he will get his money. He proud that he trashed DH's workshop and our garden. This man is crazy!!!!!

Anyway, Ch'ien's party today. I baked the cake and made the icing yesterday so I just have to put it all together today. I'm less sore so hopefully it will all work easily


----------



## TrinityMom

DH has a knife maker here learning how to make polymer clay 'ivory' for knife handles. I'm hiding in my bedroom with the laptop and my kindle because I'm still in my pj's. This man doesn't stop talking!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh April you'll be fine chick - if you are that worried why not talk it out with a doctor?
> 
> Addie - I understand :hugs: if she's started the meds though she might not be contagious :shrug: it's starts working right away right?
> 
> Takes 48 hours to kick in she was only in it a day. And she kept telling her daughter to come hug me. I mean I am beyond mad rt now. U bring ur sick kid to my house knowing I'm pregnant then make her hug me a few times during if visit!!!!!! It's taking everything in me not to text her and tell her how mad I am. Next time she asks me to hang out i will ask if her or her daughter r sick bc I CAN NOT be around sick people. And she knows I can't oh I'm sooooo mad!!!Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll be fine Addie. I'm around sick people every day - that's what I do - and the kids come home with all sorts of bugs from school. Your body is stronger than you think


----------



## TrinityMom

Last night, Ch'ien went to bed with his pool cue and balls under his duvet in case the gardener came back and he needed protection :cry:

And Tarq was crying this morning asking why he isn't our friend anymore:nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

:hi: molly so sorry youre having a poo time at the mo and hope the girls start to be nice to each other, my girls argue a lot at the moment too!


----------



## mummyApril

James slept well last night i kept waking up to put him back how he was as he kept ending up all over the cot haha sideways you name it! he loves his cot though :)


----------



## mummyApril

and i think i have James in a routine, it just fell into place hes so clever :awww:


----------



## poas

I'm sorry for all the poofuckery on here :( 
and happy for those who have things falling into place...soon we will all be deliriously happy and content I am sure :) pma!!
Here are a few more pics of Esme, the beautiful navy and red dress outfit is from Aunty Clare :)
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3









021.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









028.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









026.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I'm sorry for all the poofuckery on here :(
> and happy for those who have things falling into place...soon we will all be deliriously happy and content I am sure :) pma!!
> Here are a few more pics of Esme, the beautiful navy and red dress outfit is from Aunty Clare :)

:yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

she looks beautiful!:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I had :sex: Last night! im still pregnant :hissy::haha:

Trin: cant believe he had the cheek to come back!!!

addie: happy 10 weeks :yipee: its two prunes isnt it?


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh April you'll be fine chick - if you are that worried why not talk it out with a doctor?
> 
> Addie - I understand :hugs: if she's started the meds though she might not be contagious :shrug: it's starts working right away right?
> 
> Takes 48 hours to kick in she was only in it a day. And she kept telling her daughter to come hug me. I mean I am beyond mad rt now. U bring ur sick kid to my house knowing I'm pregnant then make her hug me a few times during if visit!!!!!! It's taking everything in me not to text her and tell her how mad I am. Next time she asks me to hang out i will ask if her or her daughter r sick bc I CAN NOT be around sick people. And she knows I can't oh I'm sooooo mad!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine Addie. I'm around sick people every day - that's what I do - and the kids come home with all sorts of bugs from school. Your body is stronger than you thinkClick to expand...

I was around sick patients too, and had them coughing all over me and I was fine. I can understand why you're worried but I'm sure you'll be okay.


----------



## mummyApril

aw shes a cutie! Clare i think you might be pregnant until my predicted date lol


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous photos Lissy, love her outfit. 

Are you still getting pains Clare?


----------



## Essie

Trin, I can't believe he came back! Glad your husband was there. Enjoy the party!


----------



## babyhopes2010

april u tummy and scar looks so neat! :) its one of the best csections iv seen :)

no pains they stopped :(
getting alot of BH tho.

going to firework display tonight hoping to scare him/her :haha:]

can u remind me of the predicted date :haha: i must collect the predictions up for the grand prize :) :haha:


----------



## Essie

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQx7ZWxbmUB3VMY-YTOtFhfcCcKe6p3aFhs7EHqRlYWRDbTcmJHlw
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRQbYrT_qYwR3sMWKgf-kz7TvfXxuAjTLEwKsor5iVxiToi4LrZjg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Yummy cake! happy Birthday :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQx7ZWxbmUB3VMY-YTOtFhfcCcKe6p3aFhs7EHqRlYWRDbTcmJHlw
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRQbYrT_qYwR3sMWKgf-kz7TvfXxuAjTLEwKsor5iVxiToi4LrZjg

Oh wow!! Is it today?

Many happy returns addie! Hope your day is very special! This is the last birthday you will have without children! Next year will be VERY different! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.yourspacelayouts.com/Glitters/Happy-Birthday/images/Happy_Birthday9.gif

have a lovely birthday Addie!


----------



## Sarachka

Addie you really should chilax about your friends daughter though. You can't lock yourself away for the whole pregnancy. Some of us don't have the luxury of being at home, and during work we come into contact with all sorts of people. I have a stinking cold right now but everything is fine with the pregnancy.


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> april u tummy and scar looks so neat! :) its one of the best csections iv seen :)
> 
> no pains they stopped :(
> getting alot of BH tho.
> 
> going to firework display tonight hoping to scare him/her :haha:]
> 
> can u remind me of the predicted date :haha: i must collect the predictions up for the grand prize :) :haha:

you must of seen some awful ones then lol but thankyou, i thought it looked neat until i saw the photos of others in the postnatal thread! in usa they must have a very steady hand!


----------



## mummyApril

its colddd today, must do housework n keep warm 
brrrrr


----------



## mummyApril

https://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/26784909_WTeZaMBX_c.jpg

A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.
IT isnt very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. Thats ok. It was your home. Its where i first grew you to love you, where i lay my hand as i dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it.


----------



## Sarachka

Get me the bio oil!!!


----------



## Sarachka

So tomorrow I'm resetting my ticker to my official due date, so I'll jump back to 14 wks 0. That was the original due date from my calculations too! I've looked up girl names that mean Honey and there's not many. Melissa does though. 

What do you all think of 

*Eliyah*

I dont know if it would work in OH's culture but I sort of mixed Elina and Aliyah, both of which are from his culture. I don't want something that sounds a bit chavie. Aliyah has been hijacked by Chavs a bit. I like it thought bc it's a) a good Tatar/Chechen/Arabic name and b) my favourite current gymnast is Aliya Mustafina hehe


----------



## Essie

I like Eliyah, it's pretty.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> https://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/26784909_WTeZaMBX_c.jpg
> 
> A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.
> IT isnt very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. Thats ok. It was your home. Its where i first grew you to love you, where i lay my hand as i dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it.

:cry: It's so easy to make me cry these days...I think that's so lovely (the words, not so much the tum :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So tomorrow I'm resetting my ticker to my official due date, so I'll jump back to 14 wks 0. That was the original due date from my calculations too! I've looked up girl names that mean Honey and there's not many. Melissa does though.
> 
> What do you all think of
> 
> *Eliyah*
> 
> I dont know if it would work in OH's culture but I sort of mixed Elina and Aliyah, both of which are from his culture. I don't want something that sounds a bit chavie. Aliyah has been hijacked by Chavs a bit. I like it thought bc it's a) a good Tatar/Chechen/Arabic name and b) my favourite current gymnast is Aliya Mustafina hehe

Pronounced EL-EE-A? 'Tis very lovely :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I like Eliyah I think it's pretty too :flower: 

Although I wouldn't like to have to consider another culture when naming a baby! 

We tried for morning :sex: but we couldn't :blush: we had a conversation prior to it that I think OH's penis didn't like :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Has anyone seen the reports about the M5 smash? It's shocking and so sad. 27 vehicles involved in the pile up, at least 40 injured some of which have not made it :cry: Horrendous :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm happy with 2 x consecutive :sex: prior to O :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh kit that's horrible :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm happy with 2 x consecutive :sex: prior to O :thumbup:

Yep :thumbup: I think you've done it when it counts the most! Hopefully mission accomplished :happydance:


----------



## Essie

I've upset my DH. He rang me from work to say he can get cheap football tickets for the end of the month and basically wanted my permission to go. I'm not entirely keen on the idea of him being 100 miles away from us but would never stop him from going, or ask him not to go. I can also think of better uses for the little money we have while I'm on mat pay, but that's beside the point. I told him to go if he wants to, and he said "fine I won't go" so I got a bit annoyed, if he wants to go why doesn't he just say I want to go, rather than ask me and get annoyed if I'm not 100% positive about it. He always does this, and makes me feel guilty for not being really happy about the idea of him going off while I'm left on my own all night with Lyra. Now he's sent me an email saying "you really upset me, you're always having a go at me and it's not fair" :cry: maybe I'm just a horrible wife for not being positive about it. To me, spending time with Lyra and spending the money on nappies etc is more important, but he should make his own decision about whether to go or not.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie you really should chilax about your friends daughter though. You can't lock yourself away for the whole pregnancy. Some of us don't have the luxury of being at home, and during work we come into contact with all sorts of people. I have a stinking cold right now but everything is fine with the pregnancy.

I know I'm lucky I don't work but I do find in inconsiderate of her as an adult to know I'm pregnant and bring her daughter that has strept throat around me and continuously asking her daughter to go give me hugs. It would be horrible to get that while pregnant since I can't take medication. As I turns out I woke up with a major cold and itchy throat but hopefully the itchy throat is just bc I just got up and it's cold.


----------



## addie25

Thank you for the birthday wishes!!!!!:hugs::hugs: we are going to go to lunch with our moms and then spend the day just him and I. Tonight we r going out to eat and may invite my brothers and a couple of our friends. I can't wait for next years birthday it will be very different and great with 6 month old babies!!


----------



## addie25

I have 2 prunes!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

SoPhie had "hand foot and mouth disease" this visit and I did wonder if that was a bit remiss of my sister to had her to me immediately and let her puke on me lol. I remember when Ruth was pregnant with Alex she would SCREAM if my cat was within 5 ft of her lol. My sister is 1000000% a drama queen


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy with 2 x consecutive :sex: prior to O :thumbup:
> 
> Yep :thumbup: I think you've done it when it counts the most! Hopefully mission accomplished :happydance:Click to expand...

 I Agree sounds likes the job has been done :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I've upset my DH. He rang me from work to say he can get cheap football tickets for the end of the month and basically wanted my permission to go. I'm not entirely keen on the idea of him being 100 miles away from us but would never stop him from going, or ask him not to go. I can also think of better uses for the little money we have while I'm on mat pay, but that's beside the point. I told him to go if he wants to, and he said "fine I won't go" so I got a bit annoyed, if he wants to go why doesn't he just say I want to go, rather than ask me and get annoyed if I'm not 100% positive about it. He always does this, and makes me feel guilty for not being really happy about the idea of him going off while I'm left on my own all night with Lyra. Now he's sent me an email saying "you really upset me, you're always having a go at me and it's not fair" :cry: maybe I'm just a horrible wife for not being positive about it. To me, spending time with Lyra and spending the money on nappies etc is more important, but he should make his own decision about whether to go or not.

Ah Essie. I totally understand how you feel. The thing is, I don't ever want my OH saying he can't do something or go somewhere because of his nagging wife, so I just let him make his decisions and if I have ever felt unhappy, I've really just let it go. Luckily he's never been unreasonable. He will go and spend whole Sundays playing golf though which vexes me a little, but that's his thing, so I have to let him. He doesn't go to the pub every night or swan off after work, so I can live with what he does do. It's hard as if you're anything like me, everything you do in the day is all about the little one, I have to remind myself that although OH is absolutely besotted with Cara, he doesn't eat, sleep and breathe her like I do, and that's ok.

I don't know if my perspective helps at all, but although I don't think you're being unreasonable at all for not jumping up and down with joy at the prospect of DH going off to the footie, maybe it wouldn't be terrible thing for him to go as a one off...he'll probably appreciate it more than ever.


----------



## addie25

I understand. I don't like when dh goes to concerts and I'm left alone till 1am but I let him go bc he enjoys it. I put conditions on it tho. He will say he band is playing 5 times and I'll say ok well you can go 1 or 2 times bc 5 times is just not needed. He thinks that's fine. This year he went once bc I'm pregnant but I didn't say he couldn't go a second time. I would let him go to the game this time but I understand ur feelings on it :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> I've upset my DH. He rang me from work to say he can get cheap football tickets for the end of the month and basically wanted my permission to go. I'm not entirely keen on the idea of him being 100 miles away from us but would never stop him from going, or ask him not to go. I can also think of better uses for the little money we have while I'm on mat pay, but that's beside the point. I told him to go if he wants to, and he said "fine I won't go" so I got a bit annoyed, if he wants to go why doesn't he just say I want to go, rather than ask me and get annoyed if I'm not 100% positive about it. He always does this, and makes me feel guilty for not being really happy about the idea of him going off while I'm left on my own all night with Lyra. Now he's sent me an email saying "you really upset me, you're always having a go at me and it's not fair" :cry: maybe I'm just a horrible wife for not being positive about it. To me, spending time with Lyra and spending the money on nappies etc is more important, but he should make his own decision about whether to go or not.

OMG I have seen/experienced this from both sides. So I understand you just want him to make it a positive. Wouldn't he be lovely if he said, 'I've been offered these tickets, I want to go and I'll make it up to both of you.' starts the conversation off on a positive doesn't it?! So you might say 'how?' then you might have a laugh. Adam is the same, he's been invited to a stag do on his birthday and when I got a bit upset he went mad saying 'I won't go then' :growlmad:

I feel your frustration but then sometimes my grandad used to say that if a bloke was as thoughtful as I wanted him to be he'd be a shirt lifter (nice old terminology there)... Hang in there I don't agree with my grandad hopefully. I don't think blokes should get away with being incapable of knowing the implications of their actions because they are men. 

I think you'll be fine... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy with 2 x consecutive :sex: prior to O :thumbup:
> 
> Yep :thumbup: I think you've done it when it counts the most! Hopefully mission accomplished :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I Agree sounds likes the job has been done :thumbup:Click to expand...

If only I could believe that! This won't be the first time that I've done it 2xdays before O but it is rare and this cycle has been totally different :cloud9: so I'm slightly optimistic about the whole TTC thing :cloud9:

Happy birthday, you! Have a great day!! :hug:


----------



## addie25

I think it sounds promising that it was a different kind of cycle and you tried more frequently :happydance::happydance:

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Essie

Thanks for the perspectives ladies. You're right Jaynie, I would rather he makes his own decision and says "I want to go" rather than ask what I think and then get stroppy. 

Kit, I think I need to remember that Lyra isn't his whole life from waking up to going to sleep like she is for me. I guess I look at it from my perspective and think if I already had limited time to see her I'd be spending every minute I have with her. 

I think I could've been more positive about it, it caught me a bit off guard because we've been disussing how we need to budget tightly :shrug:

I absolutey don't want to be a nagging wife, or ever prevent him from doing something he wants to do. He's pissed off now so I guess he'll stew at work and hopefully come home in an okay mood.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Thanks for the perspectives ladies. You're right Jaynie, I would rather he makes his own decision and says "I want to go" rather than ask what I think and then get stroppy.
> 
> Kit, I think I need to remember that Lyra isn't his whole life from waking up to going to sleep like she is for me. I guess I look at it from my perspective and think if I already had limited time to see her I'd be spending every minute I have with her.
> 
> I think I could've been more positive about it, it caught me a bit off guard because we've been disussing how we need to budget tightly :shrug:
> 
> I absolutey don't want to be a nagging wife, or ever prevent him from doing something he wants to do. He's pissed off now so I guess he'll stew at work and hopefully come home in an okay mood.

I'm sure he will and from what you say about him, he seems quite level headed. It's probably not a bad thing this came up as he will approach things differently next time and most likely think before he speaks :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, still no :af: :growlmad: its making me cross now!!

On a good note I have an interview at asda next week and one at the range!


----------



## mummyApril

that crash is just worse than i could of thought! there are people still trapped! 34 cars, most burnt out to the ground, 7 people killed 51 injured, 17 seriously, just awful and sad! i want to cry!


----------



## Essie

Things I've learnt today. The sound of the Hoover, which Lyra used to ignore, now makes her panic and cry. Oh dear, no hoovering for me then. What a shame!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> that crash is just worse than i could of thought! there are people still trapped! 34 cars, most burnt out to the ground, 7 people killed 51 injured, 17 seriously, just awful and sad! i want to cry!

It's horrendous. I was reading the news when I was feeding Lyra during tr night. Just terrible :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

my niece used to be scared of the hoover until she was 2 :shock: and for me as i hoover all the time it was hard for me not to when i had her!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> my niece used to be scared of the hoover until she was 2 :shock: and for me as i hoover all the time it was hard for me not to when i had her!

I'm going to delegate hoovering to DH. Or Hoover while he looks after Lyra. I have to keep on top of the hoovering with the dog else we would be walking in a sea of fur.


----------



## LunaLady

Happy Birthday, ADDIE!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Today was my due date.... :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Today was my due date.... :cry:

aw :hugs: happy due date Luna xx


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Today was my due date.... :cry:

:hugs: what better way to spend it than cuddled up to your son. Happy due date mummy Luna x


----------



## addie25

Happy due date Luna :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Today was my due date.... :cry:

Ah :hugs: at least he gets to be 'alive' with you for longer :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADDIE!!
https://www.awesomemyspacecomments.com/1/birthday/animals/043.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Bit bored and uninspired today - I'm off out for fireworks later but I sort of wanna start knitting but I can't do the project I want to because I don't have all the gear for it and I don't really have the money for them either :shrug:


----------



## poas

Afternoon all...I have Harri,his little 'girlfriend' and her brother upstairs wrecking the place-they sound like they're having great fun :) 
Me and Esme are chilling downstairs, and oh has gone to pick up our new (to us) car...an espace! We found we can't fit anything in our focus once we have the pram in the boot, and we can't fit 2boosters and a baby seat in the back so when Emma visits we can't all go out! So I am soon to be a proud owner of a bus!!!
What are you all up to?


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Bit bored and uninspired today - I'm off out for fireworks later but I sort of wanna start knitting but I can't do the project I want to because I don't have all the gear for it and I don't really have the money for them either :shrug:

I hate that. I really want to bake a crumble cake, but I don't have the ingredients and can't afford to get them either :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Sewing porn!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/4168e141.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Bit bored and uninspired today - I'm off out for fireworks later but I sort of wanna start knitting but I can't do the project I want to because I don't have all the gear for it and I don't really have the money for them either :shrug:
> 
> I hate that. I really want to bake a crumble cake, but I don't have the ingredients and can't afford to get them either :nope:Click to expand...

It's properly pants isn't it?! Adam keeps pointing out that it will make us stronger but I can't see how! I'm glad he actually is viewing it properly because growing up he had everything and has been known to be quite negative about our situation because he expects things... I kind of don't I know I'll get the money sooner or later! What shall we do instead Essie? :-k :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Thanks for the perspectives ladies. You're right Jaynie, I would rather he makes his own decision and says "I want to go" rather than ask what I think and then get stroppy.
> 
> Kit, I think I need to remember that Lyra isn't his whole life from waking up to going to sleep like she is for me. I guess I look at it from my perspective and think if I already had limited time to see her I'd be spending every minute I have with her.
> 
> I think I could've been more positive about it, it caught me a bit off guard because we've been disussing how we need to budget tightly :shrug:
> 
> I absolutey don't want to be a nagging wife, or ever prevent him from doing something he wants to do. He's pissed off now so I guess he'll stew at work and hopefully come home in an okay mood.

I totally understand what you mean and you really were in a no win situation - if you act enthusiastic when you're not and he goes, you only have yourself to blame. You say you don't want him to go and you risk being the bitchy wife :shrug:

I think the thing is we have different priorities and what we really want is for them to have the same priorities as we do, which is unrealistic. I would say the only way is to be totally honest and explain why you're not keen


----------



## TrinityMom

Bumpage pics




Seems like rather a large expansion from 21 to 22 weeks :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## mummyApril

it is normal to have a streak of light coloured blood in ewcm when i ovulate right? this happened last month too :/


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


>

ah looks like he had a fab time and that cake looks sooo nommo!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Afternoon all...I have Harri,his little 'girlfriend' and her brother upstairs wrecking the place-they sound like they're having great fun :)
> Me and Esme are chilling downstairs, and oh has gone to pick up our new (to us) car...an espace! We found we can't fit anything in our focus once we have the pram in the boot, and we can't fit 2boosters and a baby seat in the back so when Emma visits we can't all go out! So I am soon to be a proud owner of a bus!!!
> What are you all up to?

Oh you'll love it! I have an Avanza and it's brilliant. I can't wait to get it back


----------



## firstbaby25

Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:

April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.

Wonder why monkey has been so quiet? 

I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!

It's my favourite distraction-feel-good-holiday-feeling read :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!

it was only a little pink but iv never had it before, and i didnt want to google lol x


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!
> 
> It's my favourite distraction-feel-good-holiday-feeling read :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have only read them once. I don't holiday enough to have a special book. I read angels and demons in Rome and that was cool :thumbup: but yes, I'm @ an advantage because I have only read them once... Guaranteed to keep my mind off the fact I have no money to do anything worthwhile :sad1:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!
> 
> it was only a little pink but iv never had it before, and i didnt want to google lol xClick to expand...

Nah don't google - you'll probably only get the truth with that one though - I don't think it's anything sinister at all :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wave: ETA to BnB, 7.30pm :thumbup: Having very busy Saturday! Ikea is Holly's favourite place in the world :haha:

:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> :wave: ETA to BnB, 7.30pm :thumbup: Having very busy Saturday! Ikea is Holly's favourite place in the world :haha:
> 
> :kiss:

:kiss: glad you are having fun :cloud9: ikea is one of my favourite places!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Happy birthday addie pops xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Happy birthday addie pops xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

iv never been to ikea :shrug:


----------



## Essie

I've just seen Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuits in Asda! I'm returning tomorrow with my mum so nanny can buy them for Lyra!


----------



## TrinityMom

Just had a loooong chat with my SIL and BIL in Belgium. She was due on the 31st and hasn't had any signs of labour and they are looking at an induction on Wednesday. They wanted to know their options. IT's quite odd because they are very different from us, quite conservative in their outlook, so wouldn't dream of doing anything not totally in accordance with the system...good thing they live in Belgium :haha: I think it's quite impressive that they will let her go 10 days over. You'd really battle here

I have eaten such crap but no real actual food appart from breakfast. I think I may do some eggs on toast with soya sausage and tomato :thumbup:

Happy due Date Lunes


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!
> 
> it was only a little pink but iv never had it before, and i didnt want to google lol xClick to expand...

Totally normal :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> iv never been to ikea :shrug:


They are sparse I'm lucky cause for ages the only one in the northwest was at the northest part of Warrington. They have all sorts and a cafe and it is reasonable though over the years I definitely think it's gone up in the price department!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> I've just seen Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuits in Asda! I'm returning tomorrow with my mum so nanny can buy them for Lyra!

You must post a picture :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!
> 
> It's my favourite distraction-feel-good-holiday-feeling read :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have only read them once. I don't holiday enough to have a special book. I read angels and demons in Rome and that was cool :thumbup: but yes, I'm @ an advantage because I have only read them once... Guaranteed to keep my mind off the fact I have no money to do anything worthwhile :sad1:Click to expand...

By 'holiday feeling' I mean: when I really really NEED a holiday but can't take one I read them. Used to be Harry Potter. Still is also Pride and Prejudice

Don't mention the evil M word....I am so behind on all payments :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Just had a loooong chat with my SIL and BIL in Belgium. She was due on the 31st and hasn't had any signs of labour and they are looking at an induction on Wednesday. They wanted to know their options. IT's quite odd because they are very different from us, quite conservative in their outlook, so wouldn't dream of doing anything not totally in accordance with the system...good thing they live in Belgium :haha: I think it's quite impressive that they will let her go 10 days over. You'd really battle here
> 
> I have eaten such crap but no real actual food appart from breakfast. I think I may do some eggs on toast with soya sausage and tomato :thumbup:
> 
> Happy due Date Lunes

They let you go up to 14 days over here. I know 2 babies born with meconium poisoning :nope:. I think 10 days is fair enough!


----------



## Sarachka

OMG did anyone used to watch The OC? This show defined my early 20s. I absolutely loved it. Just hearing the opening rift to the theme tune fills me with joy and peace. It's on TV right now, I'm sooooooo happy!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!
> 
> It's my favourite distraction-feel-good-holiday-feeling read :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have only read them once. I don't holiday enough to have a special book. I read angels and demons in Rome and that was cool :thumbup: but yes, I'm @ an advantage because I have only read them once... Guaranteed to keep my mind off the fact I have no money to do anything worthwhile :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> By 'holiday feeling' I mean: when I really really NEED a holiday but can't take one I read them. Used to be Harry Potter. Still is also Pride and Prejudice
> 
> Don't mention the evil M word....I am so behind on all payments :nope:Click to expand...

Perhaps this is what I am doing too with the book... Cheering myself up :shrug: luckily for me I am so skint and all payments for at least 2 weeks are paid :smug: I have a stress free week... Then it begins again. Remember when you were little and you really wanted to grow up? :haha: now you are, it's a bit pants!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> OMG did anyone used to watch The OC? This show defined my early 20s. I absolutely loved it. Just hearing the opening rift to the theme tune fills me with joy and peace. It's on TV right now, I'm sooooooo happy!

Yes I watched it except it was my late teens :tease: :smug: I loved it too :yipee: I knew we were 2 great minds!!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> OMG did anyone used to watch The OC? This show defined my early 20s. I absolutely loved it. Just hearing the opening rift to the theme tune fills me with joy and peace. It's on TV right now, I'm sooooooo happy!

I loved The OC. I watched the boxsets when I was on mat leave before Lyra was born.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I've just seen Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuits in Asda! I'm returning tomorrow with my mum so nanny can buy them for Lyra!

i was meant to mention this the other day! i was going to get James the pyjama set with the hat


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!
> 
> it was only a little pink but iv never had it before, and i didnt want to google lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Totally normal :thumbup:Click to expand...

thankyou :)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv never been to ikea :shrug:
> 
> 
> They are sparse I'm lucky cause for ages the only one in the northwest was at the northest part of Warrington. They have all sorts and a cafe and it is reasonable though over the years I definitely think it's gone up in the price department!Click to expand...

we have one not far from us i dont think, Jay wants to take me there just for their meatballs :shrug: lol


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just seen Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuits in Asda! I'm returning tomorrow with my mum so nanny can buy them for Lyra!
> 
> i was meant to mention this the other day! i was going to get James the pyjama set with the hatClick to expand...

I want to get the pyjamas with the strawberries on and the vests. They're so cute.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> OMG did anyone used to watch The OC? This show defined my early 20s. I absolutely loved it. Just hearing the opening rift to the theme tune fills me with joy and peace. It's on TV right now, I'm sooooooo happy!

i watched some of them but missed out a lot i tried to catch up but never happened, i plan on getting boxsets one day


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Trin looks like they had a lovely time :thumbup: I hope it took his mind of it all :hugs:
> 
> April I imagine it is totally normal to bleed @ O I haven't done it but I have spotted at very random cycle times - I have heard of O bleeding though.
> 
> Wonder why monkey has been so quiet?
> 
> I might just read twilight - guaranteed to entertain me :shrug: - I actually can't wait for testing not that I'm being too hopeful but that we are in board. I told him I bought HOT's and he knows I POAS for O. I can't explain how happy it makes me!!
> 
> It's my favourite distraction-feel-good-holiday-feeling read :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have only read them once. I don't holiday enough to have a special book. I read angels and demons in Rome and that was cool :thumbup: but yes, I'm @ an advantage because I have only read them once... Guaranteed to keep my mind off the fact I have no money to do anything worthwhile :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> By 'holiday feeling' I mean: when I really really NEED a holiday but can't take one I read them. Used to be Harry Potter. Still is also Pride and Prejudice
> 
> Don't mention the evil M word....I am so behind on all payments :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps this is what I am doing too with the book... Cheering myself up :shrug: luckily for me I am so skint and all payments for at least 2 weeks are paid :smug: I have a stress free week... Then it begins again. Remember when you were little and you really wanted to grow up? :haha: now you are, it's a bit pants!!Click to expand...

i used to say to Angel enjoy being a child as once your an adult youll have to pay bills etc, shes 9 and when i ask her to tidy her room it backfires on me, she complains about growing up too much and she doesnt want to be an adult but a child, i end up doing her room lol


----------



## mummyApril

James is far from impressed about the fireworks waking him up, he wakes up gives ME an evil and goes off again lol


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv never been to ikea :shrug:
> 
> 
> They are sparse I'm lucky cause for ages the only one in the northwest was at the northest part of Warrington. They have all sorts and a cafe and it is reasonable though over the years I definitely think it's gone up in the price department!Click to expand...
> 
> we have one not far from us i dont think, Jay wants to take me there just for their meatballs :shrug: lolClick to expand...

The meatballs are supposedly so nice, I don't like meatballs but the hotdogs they have are good too :winkwink: :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going out to see some fireworks soon as I can peel Adam off the laptop. I've been assumptious about there being food there because I am starving and I literally haven't moved off the couch all day! So I haven't defrosted anything that I could have for tea :shrug: 

Please pray for food. My family make an awesome pea and ham soup :munch: :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADDIE!:cake:

And happy due day Lunes!!


----------



## Sarachka

Must contain myself. Don't get too carried away with looking at girl stuff before December 19th.


----------



## mummyApril

wouldd a hot water bottle help with ovulation pain? or is that a dumb question?


----------



## mummyApril

if it wasnt for my son having Jays ears he would think he was Angels dads! hahaha 
not only was he born on her dads birthday weighing the same but it seems he will have the same hair colour as him! freaky!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Wan't the full version or the abridged version? 

Babyswimmers with DH! Then collected my blood results, all negative, no cat poisoning  Then went to Ikea and began with LUNCH! They have a super massive canteen there and I had:

salad

spicey chicken breast and brocolli and cauliflower and a buttered brown roll

natural yoghurt 

fizzy water 

Holly had mash and meatballs

Then a busy time and we got a coffee table to replace our dangerous sharp cornered metal one that we have to have a thick blanket over all the time for the sake of Holly's head. (It's black which is not really our style so we bought black cushions for the sofa to make something matching in the room!) We quite like it, it feels very mature having a piece of black furniture. Very practical and safe because it's oval and I can always repaint it cream if we can't get used to it! 


Also got a rug because the people we had lunch with last weekend had one and we were inspired/jealous 

BUT they'd sold out of Holly's bed and have more in next week so must return...

And got Holly some bits and bobs for her birthday...and an apple scented candle just burning now, and a spatula, and a couple of beige cushions to compliment the black ones. And we've ordered a new sofa which will come in a month since ours is broken and held together with planks underneath that DH banged on.

Then home and construction of furniture and arranging our new articles and cooking etc*

*Hope you've all had lovely Saturdays *


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Fabulous party pics Trin!! 

And that is one sexy sewing machine Sarachka! Isn't it fun when it goes chug-a-chug and does magic sewing? *


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Must contain myself. Don't get too carried away with looking at girl stuff before December 19th.

Yes that is wise, you don't do gender neutral do you? I like some of the neutral stuff and this time when I get preggo I'll still be team :yellow: 

:dust: :dust: I'm annoyingly going to do that til I find out I'm not preggo.

:dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> wouldd a hot water bottle help with ovulation pain? or is that a dumb question?

Yeah I think heat pad type stuff works on a lot of pain!


----------



## firstbaby25

Loving twilight already :haha: i am in love with edward and i realised he always makes me mad at adam for not being a charming vampire! think we won't stay at the fireworks for long, both of us not up to being in the pissing down rain and I want to read and he wants to play Football Manager :haha: plus I need to make my now a zygote all snuggly and warm :thumbup:

Lovely productive Saturday B :thumbup: I bet Holly's shattered.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Loving twilight already :haha: i am in love with edward and i realised he always makes me mad at adam for not being a charming vampire! think we won't stay at the fireworks for long, both of us not up to being in the pissing down rain and I want to read and he wants to play Football Manager :haha: plus I need to make my now a zygote all snuggly and warm :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely productive Saturday B :thumbup: I bet Holly's shattered.

have you seen the trailer to the new film? looks good :D


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> wouldd a hot water bottle help with ovulation pain? or is that a dumb question?
> 
> Yeah I think heat pad type stuff works on a lot of pain!Click to expand...

i need something it feels like im on a period!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Loving twilight already :haha: i am in love with edward and i realised he always makes me mad at adam for not being a charming vampire! think we won't stay at the fireworks for long, both of us not up to being in the pissing down rain and I want to read and he wants to play Football Manager :haha: plus I need to make my now a zygote all snuggly and warm :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely productive Saturday B :thumbup: I bet Holly's shattered.
> 
> have you seen the trailer to the new film? looks good :DClick to expand...

I haven't seen a single film. Not seen the first one on SKY yet but I do plan on watching it - big time. Next time I have money I am going to buy Twilight and knitting equipment!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> wouldd a hot water bottle help with ovulation pain? or is that a dumb question?
> 
> Yeah I think heat pad type stuff works on a lot of pain!Click to expand...
> 
> i need something it feels like im on a period!Click to expand...

Give it a go if not paracetamol or ibuprofen?


----------



## firstbaby25

Getting ready to go out now! Adams just gone to do his hair :haha: then we'll go to my great aunties and depending on how we feel i'll be back for more turtle talk later :thumbup: and more Edward Cullen :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun Jaynie!! 

April I had really painful O and one time a spot of blood at O when my periods started coming back after breastfeeding. I thought it might be an IB! :dohh: I think our bodies just kickstart hard after bubba :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Loving twilight already :haha: i am in love with edward and i realised he always makes me mad at adam for not being a charming vampire! think we won't stay at the fireworks for long, both of us not up to being in the pissing down rain and I want to read and he wants to play Football Manager :haha: plus I need to make my now a zygote all snuggly and warm :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely productive Saturday B :thumbup: I bet Holly's shattered.
> 
> have you seen the trailer to the new film? looks good :DClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen a single film. Not seen the first one on SKY yet but I do plan on watching it - big time. Next time I have money I am going to buy Twilight and knitting equipment!Click to expand...

oh wait i think i have the first one on dvd and i only ever watch them once! il check and then send it to you on monday!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> wouldd a hot water bottle help with ovulation pain? or is that a dumb question?
> 
> Yeah I think heat pad type stuff works on a lot of pain!Click to expand...
> 
> i need something it feels like im on a period!Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a go if not paracetamol or ibuprofen?Click to expand...

na il have a glass of wine haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Have fun Jaynie!!
> 
> April I had really painful O and one time a spot of blood at O when my periods started coming back after breastfeeding. I thought it might be an IB! :dohh: I think our bodies just kickstart hard after bubba :shrug:

thanks hun, if id had sex then i would of thought of IB but i know its ovulation just feels so painful today :/ hey ho least i know i still work lol


----------



## mummyApril

whats everyone doing tonight, im having a glass of wine with a chinese and then hopefully if im not too tired going to play guitar hero with Jay, we havent done that for a long time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Piccos! Holly having meatballs at IKEA, Holly colouring at IKEA, followed by our black coffee table and cushions and new rug. Interesting to see what the black looks like in daylight, but it's so safe without corners, and practical, that DH and I are already past caring really!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 5









003.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3









016.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









011.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> whats everyone doing tonight, im having a glass of wine with a chinese and then hopefully if im not too tired going to play guitar hero with Jay, we havent done that for a long time!

I'm going to have a bath with bath salts and then probably an early night because it's been all go today!


----------



## Essie

We are sharing a pizza and catching up on some programmed we've recorded. We've cancelled most of of our Sky channels plus our Sky HD subscription because it's too expensive so we have to watch any programmed we've recorded off those channels before the 11th or we lose them. 

What has everyone got planned for tomorrow?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Piccos! Holly having meatballs at IKEA, Holly colouring at IKEA, followed by our black coffee table and cushions and new rug. Interesting to see what the black looks like in daylight, but it's so safe without corners, and practical, that DH and I are already past caring really!

your living room looks divine! i love it! n little Holly as gorgeous as ever


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.

Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Piccos! Holly having meatballs at IKEA, Holly colouring at IKEA, followed by our black coffee table and cushions and new rug. Interesting to see what the black looks like in daylight, but it's so safe without corners, and practical, that DH and I are already past caring really!
> 
> your living room looks divine! i love it! n little Holly as gorgeous as everClick to expand...

Thanks, the black doesn't shock you then? We're not used to it yet, but I think it will grow on us


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!


Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now. 

Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!


----------



## Sarachka

Living room looks lovely Bethany.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> We are sharing a pizza and catching up on some programmed we've recorded. We've cancelled most of of our Sky channels plus our Sky HD subscription because it's too expensive so we have to watch any programmed we've recorded off those channels before the 11th or we lose them.
> 
> What has everyone got planned for tomorrow?

A PUPPET SHOW!!! Tomorrow afternoon, a Guignol, which is like Punch and Judy! In a local town hall :happydance: But it's not until 4pm so a relaxing morning at home and some quiet crafts time and a nice lunch then walk to the puppets.


----------



## mummyApril

stoopid fireworks messing up my boys routine


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> We are sharing a pizza and catching up on some programmed we've recorded. We've cancelled most of of our Sky channels plus our Sky HD subscription because it's too expensive so we have to watch any programmed we've recorded off those channels before the 11th or we lose them.
> 
> What has everyone got planned for tomorrow?
> 
> A PUPPET SHOW!!! Tomorrow afternoon, a Guignol, which is like Punch and Judy! In a local town hall :happydance: But it's not until 4pm so a relaxing morning at home and some quiet crafts time and a nice lunch then walk to the puppets.Click to expand...



Are you watching or performing it?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Piccos! Holly having meatballs at IKEA, Holly colouring at IKEA, followed by our black coffee table and cushions and new rug. Interesting to see what the black looks like in daylight, but it's so safe without corners, and practical, that DH and I are already past caring really!
> 
> your living room looks divine! i love it! n little Holly as gorgeous as everClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, the black doesn't shock you then? We're not used to it yet, but I think it will grow on usClick to expand...

the black fits in just right its not too much n not too little! love it!


----------



## Sarachka

My cold is still bad after 4 days. I hardly ever get colds and when I do they last like 48 hrs. This one is totally kicking my ass and I'm not happy


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

honey and lemon Sarah?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...

Pink nub, pink nub, pink nub :tease: Matryoshka booties, hats with bobbles and knitted plaits, pretty floral folklore binding on bibs :tease:

(Binding's just that folded ribbon of fabric you get to decorate or tidy a border, it can be plain or patterned:thumbup:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink nub, pink nub, pink nub :tease: Matryoshka booties, hats with bobbles and knitted plaits, pretty floral folklore binding on bibs :tease:
> 
> (Binding's just that folded ribbon of fabric you get to decorate or tidy a border, it can be plain or patterned:thumbup:)Click to expand...

Don't listen to her Sezi!! Remember Cara/Finlaygate :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you need a Complete Book of Sewing :thumbup: I've got one, it's really handy. Recommend.


----------



## Essie

B I love your living room. The new table looks fab, like April said it's just enough black. Not too overwhelming. Your day tomorrow sounds fun.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> We are sharing a pizza and catching up on some programmed we've recorded. We've cancelled most of of our Sky channels plus our Sky HD subscription because it's too expensive so we have to watch any programmed we've recorded off those channels before the 11th or we lose them.
> 
> What has everyone got planned for tomorrow?

Got anything good recorded? Enjoy your :pizza:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> stoopid fireworks messing up my boys routine

I'm just waiting for the next mahoosive bang to frighten the life out of Cara. I'm amazed she hasn't woken up yet although she's only been in bed for about 40 minutes. I used to love bonfire night, I have a slightly different perspective having Cara...OH says I'm an old biddy because I was saying how annoying they were :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Getting ready to go out now! Adams just gone to do his hair :haha: then we'll go to my great aunties and depending on how we feel i'll be back for more turtle talk later :thumbup: and more Edward Cullen :cloud9:

I'm more team Jacob myself *salivates*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for your views on the black, I guess daylight will be more telling since it's softened by lamp and firelight a bit at the mo! Our living room might look like jersey cow in the morning :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink nub, pink nub, pink nub :tease: Matryoshka booties, hats with bobbles and knitted plaits, pretty floral folklore binding on bibs :tease:
> 
> (Binding's just that folded ribbon of fabric you get to decorate or tidy a border, it can be plain or patterned:thumbup:)Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to her Sezi!! Remember Cara/Finlaygate :winkwink:Click to expand...

i said you were having a girl, and did say sezis baby skull looks girly and her bump does too!


----------



## kit_cat

Beautiful piccies B...Holly is scrummy and your decor is beeyootifool :cloud9: I think you have a lovely balance in your colour scheme :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They don't have fireworks in France :nope: Well only for Bastille day in the summer! Holly's an age where I'd take her to a fireworks display tonight if they had them!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka you need a Complete Book of Sewing :thumbup: I've got one, it's really handy. Recommend.


Is it from readers digest? When I stop being a creppy nekkid turtle and posting while in the bath, I'll take a photo of the book I have and should uh read! Lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> stoopid fireworks messing up my boys routine
> 
> I'm just waiting for the next mahoosive bang to frighten the life out of Cara. I'm amazed she hasn't woken up yet although she's only been in bed for about 40 minutes. I used to love bonfire night, I have a slightly different perspective having Cara...OH says I'm an old biddy because I was saying how annoying they were :shrug:Click to expand...

i did love it until now, the girls used to sleep through it clearly boys have other things in mind, 'oh a loud bang il wake up and play instead' lol!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink nub, pink nub, pink nub :tease: Matryoshka booties, hats with bobbles and knitted plaits, pretty floral folklore binding on bibs :tease:
> 
> (Binding's just that folded ribbon of fabric you get to decorate or tidy a border, it can be plain or patterned:thumbup:)Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to her Sezi!! Remember Cara/Finlaygate :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i said you were having a girl, and did say sezis baby skull looks girly and her bump does too!Click to expand...

And we never saw a clear nub on your pics Kit :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> if it wasnt for my son having Jays ears he would think he was Angels dads! hahaha
> not only was he born on her dads birthday weighing the same but it seems he will have the same hair colour as him! freaky!

I actually have thought how like Angel he is. He is unbelievably cute :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka you need a Complete Book of Sewing :thumbup: I've got one, it's really handy. Recommend.
> 
> 
> Is it from readers digest? When I stop being a creppy nekkid turtle and posting while in the bath, I'll take a photo of the book I have and should uh read! LolClick to expand...

Bath perv:haha: Any book would do, provided it's about how to sew of course and not about amphibians or landscape gardening or something


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink nub, pink nub, pink nub :tease: Matryoshka booties, hats with bobbles and knitted plaits, pretty floral folklore binding on bibs :tease:
> 
> (Binding's just that folded ribbon of fabric you get to decorate or tidy a border, it can be plain or patterned:thumbup:)Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: honestly it's dangerous to let me believe this. This is EXACTLY what I want. Even though I would genuinely love a boy too, having a daughter would be a complete dream come true.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink nub, pink nub, pink nub :tease: Matryoshka booties, hats with bobbles and knitted plaits, pretty floral folklore binding on bibs :tease:
> 
> (Binding's just that folded ribbon of fabric you get to decorate or tidy a border, it can be plain or patterned:thumbup:)Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to her Sezi!! Remember Cara/Finlaygate :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i said you were having a girl, and did say sezis baby skull looks girly and her bump does too!Click to expand...

You did say I was having a girl :thumbup: Oooo, you could be right again :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We used the Priority Checkout in Ikea because my bump shows now :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

haha jay went to give James a kiss and he shouted in his face, Jays face was so funny!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> if it wasnt for my son having Jays ears he would think he was Angels dads! hahaha
> not only was he born on her dads birthday weighing the same but it seems he will have the same hair colour as him! freaky!
> 
> I actually have thought how like Angel he is. He is unbelievably cute :cloud9:Click to expand...

and everyone says that also lol, but he is Jays haha thankyou :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink nub, pink nub, pink nub :tease: Matryoshka booties, hats with bobbles and knitted plaits, pretty floral folklore binding on bibs :tease:
> 
> (Binding's just that folded ribbon of fabric you get to decorate or tidy a border, it can be plain or patterned:thumbup:)Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to her Sezi!! Remember Cara/Finlaygate :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i said you were having a girl, and did say sezis baby skull looks girly and her bump does too!Click to expand...
> 
> And we never saw a clear nub on your pics Kit :shrug:Click to expand...

I know, I know..only jesting :lol:


----------



## mummyApril

i havent been wrong yet and hope not to be wrong with bebe predictions :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i havent been wrong yet and hope not to be wrong with bebe predictions :)

Bet you're wrong with mine:haha: My nub is highly masculine


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> haha jay went to give James a kiss and he shouted in his face, Jays face was so funny!

:haha:

When my mum was here a couple of weeks ago, we were upstairs in the nursery putting Cara to bed and I was burping her after her bottle. My mum leant forward to coo at her and Cara let out an almighty burp which sprayed my mums glasses with milk :haha:


----------



## poas

This is Esme's hungry caterpillar dress...I nuv it!
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i havent been wrong yet and hope not to be wrong with bebe predictions :)
> 
> Bet you're wrong with mine:haha: My nub is highly masculineClick to expand...

well i dont know bump says girl and so does skull i still have a few weeks! lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha jay went to give James a kiss and he shouted in his face, Jays face was so funny!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> When my mum was here a couple of weeks ago, we were upstairs in the nursery putting Cara to bed and I was burping her after her bottle. My mum leant forward to coo at her and Cara let out an almighty burp which sprayed my mums glasses with milk :haha:Click to expand...

haha brilliant, James let a burp out in Angels face she laughed so much and then James laughed at her laughing!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> This is Esme's hungry caterpillar dress...I nuv it!

How cute is that?!!!! 

I saw some hungry caterpillar fabric in the fabric shop near my parent's place and regret not getting some when I was there, might get my mum to bring me over a metre of it so I can make something cute for my little lad:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> This is Esme's hungry caterpillar dress...I nuv it!

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wonder how Luna and Rhyko are getting on with their boobing


----------



## TrinityMom

Just had a quick catch up and now I'm off to bed. Got a mom taking castor oil now so hoping to get a few hours sleep before she goes

B, love the decor. I think the black offsets the cream/ white really nicely :thumbup: Looks very chic

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Wonder how Luna and Rhyko are getting on with their boobing

I bet Luna will have Rhyko well and truly boobalised when we next hear from her :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin :hugs: Your cake looked nommo for Chi'en, I would have licked my blackberry screen if I wasn't so worried about my blood sugars :haha:

Nighty night :kiss: xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin...hope you're ok after yesterday's shenanigans :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> wow jaynie fab lines! got to be ur month this month :p




mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> wouldd a hot water bottle help with ovulation pain? or is that a dumb question?
> 
> Yeah I think heat pad type stuff works on a lot of pain!Click to expand...
> 
> i need something it feels like im on a period!Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a go if not paracetamol or ibuprofen?Click to expand...
> 
> na il have a glass of wine hahaClick to expand...

I'm having one of my last glasses of wine as an adult without children :smug: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how Luna and Rhyko are getting on with their boobing
> 
> I bet Luna will have Rhyko well and truly boobalised when we next hear from her :thumbup:Click to expand...

My DH would like a boobcamp weekend I'm sure :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> This is Esme's hungry caterpillar dress...I nuv it!

it is gorgeous but i dont think she likes it lol


----------



## Sarachka

Maybe when OH realises it's a girl I'll give Lyla another round of promotion.


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greens :thumbup:

Breakfast 91
Lunch 101
Dinner 96


----------



## Sarachka

I've now got a wheezy cough. Awesome!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 3 greens :thumbup:
> 
> Breakfast 91
> Lunch 101
> Dinner 96

:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how Luna and Rhyko are getting on with their boobing
> 
> I bet Luna will have Rhyko well and truly boobalised when we next hear from her :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH would like a boobcamp weekend I'm sure :haha:Click to expand...

yeah..what with your milky looking boobs :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 greens :thumbup:
> 
> Breakfast 91
> Lunch 101
> Dinner 96
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Look at you, you GD pro! You know a good set of readings when you see them now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how Luna and Rhyko are getting on with their boobing
> 
> I bet Luna will have Rhyko well and truly boobalised when we next hear from her :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH would like a boobcamp weekend I'm sure :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah..what with your milky looking boobs :haha:Click to expand...

Mind you they're pretty painful, I tend to wince rather than moan with pleasure when he touches them at the moment :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I've now got a wheezy cough. Awesome!

Oooh, maybe a trip to the docs...you don't want it going into your chest :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 greens :thumbup:
> 
> Breakfast 91
> Lunch 101
> Dinner 96
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, you GD pro! You know a good set of readings when you see them now!Click to expand...

:smug:

I had a very good teacher :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How come Marmite is sooooo delicious? :shrug: Has only trace sugar too, and 1g of carbs per serving, my kind of spread :thumbup: After my bedtime snackie poos I'm off to sleep perchance to dream. Not the same dream as last night though where I lost Holly because she'd wandered off alone to my mum's allotment and we couldn't find her, 'twas too horrible :nope: Nice dreams tonight :flower:

Goodnight all xxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Good night B I'm having a bath with a glass of wine ahhh


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Good night B I'm having a bath with a glass of wine ahhh


Another turtle bath poster!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B..hope it's a nice dreamy night tonight :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Essie

B, fab bloods. I have roughly worked them into numbers I understand :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night all :flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Night night all my turtle doves xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Good night B I'm having a bath with a glass of wine ahhh
> 
> 
> Another turtle bath poster!Click to expand...

i felt very uneasy this time round being so near to christmas if i dropped my phone in the bath then it would have to stay dead lol


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight sleepy turtles


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out now! Adams just gone to do his hair :haha: then we'll go to my great aunties and depending on how we feel i'll be back for more turtle talk later :thumbup: and more Edward Cullen :cloud9:
> 
> I'm more team Jacob myself *salivates*Click to expand...

I'm just not - I think our personal experiences affect us and he come across as a leech to me. I mean she's clearly not interested and he.just.won't.take.NO!! 

Just in now - catching up!


----------



## Sarachka

Fuck off heart burn


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH's ex wants us to have the kids next week too, so that will be 3 weeks in a row. Hope she modifies the maintenance for this month, oooo bitchy me.
> 
> Sarachka I think with a nub like that you could paint the nursery pink and purple with apricot spots and sew some fairy princess curtains! What you gonna make first with your new toy? Bibs? They're dead easy and very necessary and you can put pretty binding on them!
> 
> 
> Well first I'd have to learn what binding is lol. I need to practice some basics. I guess bibs are very easy right? I feel a bit overwhelmed by it, like it just seems wayyyyy too complicated right now.
> 
> Don't encourage me about the nub! Wait, yes do. No don't. Yes! Shopping! No! Control!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink nub, pink nub, pink nub :tease: Matryoshka booties, hats with bobbles and knitted plaits, pretty floral folklore binding on bibs :tease:
> 
> (Binding's just that folded ribbon of fabric you get to decorate or tidy a border, it can be plain or patterned:thumbup:)Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: honestly it's dangerous to let me believe this. This is EXACTLY what I want. Even though I would genuinely love a boy too, having a daughter would be a complete dream come true.Click to expand...

Me too :cloud9: though I'd love a boy I do want both so bad. Adam wants a girl so I kind of hope we have a :blue: first time round so that he'll TTC again with me. I know this experience has been harrowing for him!


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy that dress is gorgeous - can't wait til I have one to dress up!! 

All caught up now about to get the book out! Swoooons! 

I had heartburn today and I did another OPK. tiny tiny faint line that only a pro could see :winkwink: temp was up this morning so in a few days I think O will be confirmed as yesterday :thumbup: had my highest ever reading on the BBT this evening when I did a random check 37.01 :shock:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Are me eyes deceiving me? turtles on the thread so late in the day/early in the morn??


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> Are me eyes deceiving me? turtles on the thread so late in the day/early in the morn??

Thine eyes doth not deceive - I'm here t'is only 11pm here... Saturday night too :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy how is Esme?


----------



## newbie_ttc

How's your day been Jaynie pooh? I have a good feeling team straggler will have one less member in a couple of weeks! :happydance: u two had a good go of it this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> How's your day been Jaynie pooh? I have a good feeling team straggler will have one less member in a couple of weeks! :happydance: u two had a good go of it this cycle! :thumbup:

Yeah I'm pretty overwhelmed with it to be honest I'm not sure that we have done it the two days leading up to O before because we were at his Mum's... I'm trying not to be too naive cause I'll probably just end up heartbroken! 

I'm ok had a good day re reading twilight eating crap and watching fireworks! You? Good weekend so far? When are you :test:ing?


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> How's your day been Jaynie pooh? I have a good feeling team straggler will have one less member in a couple of weeks! :happydance: u two had a good go of it this cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty overwhelmed with it to be honest I'm not sure that we have done it the two days leading up to O before because we were at his Mum's... I'm trying not to be too naive cause I'll probably just end up heartbroken!
> 
> I'm ok had a good day re reading twilight eating crap and watching fireworks! You? Good weekend so far? When are you :test:ing?Click to expand...

I love fireworks! Since my bday is the day before our independence day I usually vet to see them for my bday :D. I won't be testing this cycle unless af is later. If I manage to pull a bfp out of this cycle it will be a pleasant surprise. Have u thought about when u will test yet?


----------



## firstbaby25

I thought I might test early for shits and giggles while I have had a good go. Thinking 10 DPO and then 13DPO :shrug: I was asking in case there was a chance we could be testing buddies!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Aw shucks jaynie! I'd love to be your testing buddy but I haven't got any cheapies left! Besides, af will probably be here for me by the time u reach 10 dpo. If not i'll be needing to test then for sure! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Haha indeed well I hope you do need one. It does only take one newbs the last time I must've only managed one swimmer!! 

Any plans for your evening?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Nothing special planned for me. There's a couple of good football games on tonight so i'll be flipping back and forth between the two. Quite boring huh?


----------



## firstbaby25

We've only really done the TV thing the past couple of weeks. It's good sometimes to recuperate :thumbup: so do you flick and have a laptop then?


----------



## firstbaby25

For bnb I mean!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thread clearer ultimate... 

Going to go to bed and dream of being preggo/read!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sorry doll. The game got good :blush: I've been on my phone, too lazy to get the old lappy out. Sweet dreams jaynie :kiss:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out now! Adams just gone to do his hair :haha: then we'll go to my great aunties and depending on how we feel i'll be back for more turtle talk later :thumbup: and more Edward Cullen :cloud9:
> 
> I'm more team Jacob myself *salivates*Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just not - I think our personal experiences affect us and he come across as a leech to me. I mean she's clearly not interested and he.just.won't.take.NO!!
> 
> Just in now - catching up!Click to expand...

Me too! I skim read most of New Moon because I just don't like Jacob, or their relationship. It's all about Edward for me.


----------



## Essie

I'm not sure why Lyra has regressed on sleeping. She wad consistently going from 930-5 but now we are up during the night every night :shrug: I like the extra cuddles though.


----------



## Essie

Googling and it seems at 4 months it's common for babies to stop sleeping as well because they stop having such deep sleep and start to have sleep cycles more like adults. Apparently they sleep deeply for the first 5 hours and then go through shorter cycles waking more. That is Lyra exactly at the moment.


----------



## Essie

Up again, like clockwork. :wave: Molly


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Essie :hugs: I've just caught up. How are you?


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> Lissy how is Esme?

She is really good thanks, her cold is almost gone which means she can breathe properly!! Last night she slept from 11-6.30am and is now back asleep after her bottle :) We are giving up on the relactation as she isn't really interested, so we are having an hr of skin time each night instead :) plus oh was worried that with my emotions going up and down-bfing,then not,then trying,then not- that I may trigger an episode (bipolar)...I don't think that would happen,but I don't want him worrying about me when we should all just be enjoying our family!
Anyways....how long till you test?? I really hope this is it for you, I will keep everything crossed x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bonjour! 

Lissy I think that sounds sensible! I was just thinking over my breakfast that this time round if for some reason I can't breastfeed I won't be able to sweat over it too much and will just give baby formula since Holly won't give me the time of day to worry over it, she'll oblige me to take the path of least resistance in everything I do babywise! I will go from yummy mummy to slacker mummy :haha: In that respect a 2nd child is easier I think!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glad esme's cold is better :hugs:

Essie that's right, and it's very important when they're between sleep phases not to disturb them, even if they cry a little or whimper. Some babies chatter between them, or do both, holly mainly chattered and laughed but sometimes did grizzles, but make sure you leave her be and let her see herself back to sleep so that she knows the night is in one long strip, as it were!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Glad esme's cold is better :hugs:
> 
> Essie that's right, and it's very important when they're between sleep phases not to disturb them, even if they cry a little or whimper. Some babies chatter between them, or do both, holly mainly chattered and laughed but sometimes did grizzles, but make sure you leave her be and let her see herself back to sleep so that she knows the night is in one long strip, as it were!

Thanks B. The temptation is to cuddle her when she grizzles. Lyra sucks her fist and I'm never sure if it's hunger or just for comfort. I try and leave her and only feed her if she isn't settling.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I am LOVING that temp :thumbup: 37 is the magic pregnancy number!

Essie I didn't see your previous post about you being up with Lyra- makes the one I just wrote sound like I was correcting you :haha: 

I missed miss Molly again :nope:

Dh is at the running club this morning and taking his mum to the cemetary this afternoon- but Holly and I are good at making our own entertainment and as you know we have a quiet morning and then a puppet show late afternoon. It will feel Chrismassy! I'm going to design my fabric advent calendar today :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

No labour last night - she had a minimal response to the castor oil, so clearly baby is not ready. She's also had 2 inductions before so I think there are issues around trusting that her body can go into labour

So not much on the agenda for today, except taking Ch'ien to the shop later so he can spend his birthday money. He may buy a bicycle :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> No labour last night - she had a minimal response to the castor oil, so clearly baby is not ready. She's also had 2 inductions before so I think there are issues around trusting that her body can go into labour
> 
> So not much on the agenda for today, except taking Ch'ien to the shop later so he can spend his birthday money. He may buy a bicycle :thumbup:

I cannot recommend a better thing for Ch'ien to spend his money on


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look how cool this is! I want one for Holly! 

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSUSY6IHs0OXvXHcKfJMYYiB8DeeT4wuyYYXVnEgfM5l3EzQBjmmuBz9-yzfQ


----------



## HollyMonkey

ha ha this is hilarious, a crochet saddle cover!

https://cache.wists.com/thumbnails/0/a4/0a4a327c7c7317ef7ca67416e8919349-med


----------



## HollyMonkey

And look at this! For my son! 

https://images4.cpcache.com/product/50717524v5_240x240_Front_Color-SkyBlue.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> No labour last night - she had a minimal response to the castor oil, so clearly baby is not ready. She's also had 2 inductions before so I think there are issues around trusting that her body can go into labour
> 
> So not much on the agenda for today, except taking Ch'ien to the shop later so he can spend his birthday money. He may buy a bicycle :thumbup:
> 
> I cannot recommend a better thing for Ch'ien to spend his money onClick to expand...

Yep, I said he may have the odd R100 to spend on toys every now and again but he's not going to have a big lump sum again any time soon. He got R600 yesterday from various people so he can get a basic sort of bicycle. We also have the verandah where the cats were to store it so it won't get ruined in the rain (which is what happened to heir last ones)

We are looking at getting a huge trampoline for the boys for Christmas. May be able to find one second hand online:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I think I may have cake for breakfast :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

T shirts for me:D

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSrKPthMWvbpgdF3lgag_NFH2VgL-UBoqgDs04JkzJKzWS8o4ZN4pFXY07p

https://image.spreadshirt.com/image-server/image/product/3669345/view/1/type/png/width/378/height/378/red-back-to-bike-t-shirts-short-sleeve.png

https://www.digitalgravel.com/catalog/bb_tee_bike1.jpg

https://rlv.zcache.com/evolution_of_bike_t_shirt-p235189952314420801z7tqq_400.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I think I may have cake for breakfast :blush:

Do your bloodsugar afterwards!:happydance: It will be a good test!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie I am LOVING that temp :thumbup: 37 is the magic pregnancy number!
> 
> Essie I didn't see your previous post about you being up with Lyra- makes the one I just wrote sound like I was correcting you :haha:
> 
> I missed miss Molly again :nope:
> 
> Dh is at the running club this morning and taking his mum to the cemetary this afternoon- but Holly and I are good at making our own entertainment and as you know we have a quiet morning and then a puppet show late afternoon. It will feel Chrismassy! I'm going to design my fabric advent calendar today :happydance:

I didn't read it like that but it does a bit doesn't it :haha: when I posted "up again" I hadn't actually got her out she was just grizzling. But it meant I was awake.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's awake!! Better rush up before she climbs out and falls!!!.............xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have cake for breakfast :blush:
> 
> Do your bloodsugar afterwards!:happydance: It will be a good test!!Click to expand...

My monitor is at work. I was using it on friday for a patient and left it there.

I am concocting a recipe for potato bake made with buttermilk - because we have buttermilk left over from the cake. I want to do it in the slow cooker so I can just leave it...maybe some spring onions I got from work? Bit of cheese?


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have cake for breakfast :blush:
> 
> Do your bloodsugar afterwards!:happydance: It will be a good test!!Click to expand...
> 
> My monitor is at work. I was using it on friday for a patient and left it there.
> 
> I am concocting a recipe for potato bake made with buttermilk - because we have buttermilk left over from the cake. I want to do it in the slow cooker so I can just leave it...maybe some spring onions I got from work? Bit of cheese?Click to expand...

Sounds good :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all. I'm up early due to nasty coughing fit. Loads of nasty green and yellow crap coming off my lungs! Delightful!


----------



## TrinityMom

Potato bake done and cooking: thinly sliced potatoes, crushed garlic, spring onions. Mixed leftover buttermilk, teeny bit of leftover cream, milk, 2 eggs, bit of parmesan, salt and pepper, whisked up and poured over the top and topped off with a sprinkling of parmesan. 
Not too bad being poor when you have organic cheese from work in the fridge :thumbup: And I'll make a nice crunchy salad from my veggie garden to go with it :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Morning all. I'm up early due to nasty coughing fit. Loads of nasty green and yellow crap coming off my lungs! Delightful!

Get yourself some echicnacea and vitamin C!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

DH is sorting out his workshop and the asshole gardener has done so much damage!!! He poured water over 2 computer keyboards and a box of books that are prizes for the charity raffle, threw sand all over the place and then PEED ON STUFF!!! :sick: He has also been drinking all the homoeopathic remedies that are in alcohol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor thing Sarachka! Hope you get better soon :hugs: 

I've just roughly designed my advent calendar and am going to walk to that nice wool shop near me which also sells lovely braid and ribbon and beads and felt and fabric to get some bits for it later. I'm going to make pom poms for it and a french knitted border :happydance: It's going to be WILD!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sez, when I had bronchopneumonia at the beginning of the pregnancy the doctor gave me ACC which thins out mucous and makes you cough less. We buy it over the counter here


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Potato bake done and cooking: thinly sliced potatoes, crushed garlic, spring onions. Mixed leftover buttermilk, teeny bit of leftover cream, milk, 2 eggs, bit of parmesan, salt and pepper, whisked up and poured over the top and topped off with a sprinkling of parmesan.
> Not too bad being poor when you have organic cheese from work in the fridge :thumbup: And I'll make a nice crunchy salad from my veggie garden to go with it :thumbup:

Sounds nommo:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

i'm doing cross stitch, holly is playing with her teaset. need just a little baby gurgling at my feet to complete the scene of maternal bliss :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

so gross trin about your gardener


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> so gross trin about your gardener

I know! I'm staying well away. Poor DH :nope: Also found a whole lot of empty food packets and stolen stuff


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Lissy how is Esme?
> 
> She is really good thanks, her cold is almost gone which means she can breathe properly!! Last night she slept from 11-6.30am and is now back asleep after her bottle :) We are giving up on the relactation as she isn't really interested, so we are having an hr of skin time each night instead :) plus oh was worried that with my emotions going up and down-bfing,then not,then trying,then not- that I may trigger an episode (bipolar)...I don't think that would happen,but I don't want him worrying about me when we should all just be enjoying our family!
> Anyways....how long till you test?? I really hope this is it for you, I will keep everything crossed xClick to expand...

A week tomorrow :smug: that's like no time!!! Aw bless her heart, she issuing well sleeping and eating and she is better... All gravy!


----------



## Sarachka

Trin I really hope you manage to prosecute that dick and get compensation for everything. what an awful man!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I want to make these! I can incorporate matryoshka fabric and reds and make different sizes as a feature on my coffee table for christmas!

https://thesmallobject.com/stenopad/wordpress/?p=822


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm feeling a bit dizzy, as though my blood sugar's low, but it's fine (111 actually because I just had some cheese on toast with ginger chutney) so I did my BP and it's quite low for me, 10/6. Can low blood pressure cause slight dizziness? 

Going great guns on my cross stitch :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm feeling a bit dizzy, as though my blood sugar's low, but it's fine (111 actually because I just had some cheese on toast with ginger chutney) so I did my BP and it's quite low for me, 10/6. Can low blood pressure cause slight dizziness?
> 
> Going great guns on my cross stitch :thumbup:

low BP will for sure cause dizziness. when i had the eating disorder and really low BP I was always getting dizzy


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly I want to make these! I can incorporate matryoshka fabric and reds and make different sizes as a feature on my coffee table for christmas!
> 
> https://thesmallobject.com/stenopad/wordpress/?p=822

Ooo yes, with some Christmassy reds and greens! :thumbup: I might too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

A dinner plate, a toast plate, a holly plate and a CD would probably do it for those cones, cut in half


----------



## HollyMonkey

And mini ones would be cute, with a toast plate, a holly plate, a CD and the base of a wine glass


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out now! Adams just gone to do his hair :haha: then we'll go to my great aunties and depending on how we feel i'll be back for more turtle talk later :thumbup: and more Edward Cullen :cloud9:
> 
> I'm more team Jacob myself *salivates*Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just not - I think our personal experiences affect us and he come across as a leech to me. I mean she's clearly not interested and he.just.won't.take.NO!!
> 
> Just in now - catching up!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I skim read most of New Moon because I just don't like Jacob, or their relationship. It's all about Edward for me.Click to expand...

And me I am dreading finishing Twilight because I really don't like (love/hate relationship of course) New Moon! I am and always have been Team Edward.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just Googled and apparently blood pressure drops in the first 24 weeks of pregnancy and it's quite normal and if you exercise it's lower and I exercise Mon-Fri :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Hello Essie :hugs: I've just caught up. How are you?

I'm really sorry I missed you Molls - can't wait til you come back for good! I might ask your OH for a laptop for Christmas!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

When I win the lottery I'll buy us all Ipads


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie I am LOVING that temp :thumbup: 37 is the magic pregnancy number!
> 
> Essie I didn't see your previous post about you being up with Lyra- makes the one I just wrote sound like I was correcting you :haha:
> 
> I missed miss Molly again :nope:
> 
> Dh is at the running club this morning and taking his mum to the cemetary this afternoon- but Holly and I are good at making our own entertainment and as you know we have a quiet morning and then a puppet show late afternoon. It will feel Chrismassy! I'm going to design my fabric advent calendar today :happydance:

It wasn't a morning temp but I was still pleased with it like the :fool: TTC'er I am!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Proper beefburger from the butcher, green beans and lentils for lunch with lashings of mustard. I love mustard. And lamb casserole for dinner which I'll start cooking soon. I am meatface when I have GD :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

my lungs sound like an old church organ.

i'm hoping OH wakes up soon so I can go and have sunday morning cuddles and hopefully some sexy time. We had sexy time last night, the first night time crackboom we've had in a while


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> No labour last night - she had a minimal response to the castor oil, so clearly baby is not ready. She's also had 2 inductions before so I think there are issues around trusting that her body can go into labour
> 
> So not much on the agenda for today, except taking Ch'ien to the shop later so he can spend his birthday money. He may buy a bicycle :thumbup:
> 
> I cannot recommend a better thing for Ch'ien to spend his money onClick to expand...

I concur and now he's 11? (or is he 12?) he can get one with some staying power. What a wise boy!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Might make gravy too if it's not too carbohydrific


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG i wish my Step mum would talk about something OTHER then the baby :hissy: its making time just drag! yes im excited but ffs it could be another 2 weeks :hissy: rant over!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> T shirts for me:D
> 
> https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSrKPthMWvbpgdF3lgag_NFH2VgL-UBoqgDs04JkzJKzWS8o4ZN4pFXY07p
> 
> https://image.spreadshirt.com/image-server/image/product/3669345/view/1/type/png/width/378/height/378/red-back-to-bike-t-shirts-short-sleeve.png
> 
> https://www.digitalgravel.com/catalog/bb_tee_bike1.jpg
> 
> https://rlv.zcache.com/evolution_of_bike_t_shirt-p235189952314420801z7tqq_400.jpg

I like the last 'evolution' one!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Potato bake done and cooking: thinly sliced potatoes, crushed garlic, spring onions. Mixed leftover buttermilk, teeny bit of leftover cream, milk, 2 eggs, bit of parmesan, salt and pepper, whisked up and poured over the top and topped off with a sprinkling of parmesan.
> Not too bad being poor when you have organic cheese from work in the fridge :thumbup: And I'll make a nice crunchy salad from my veggie garden to go with it :thumbup:

:munch: :munch: I love creamy potato bakes I do :munch: I could be veggie but Adam couldn't :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> DH is sorting out his workshop and the asshole gardener has done so much damage!!! He poured water over 2 computer keyboards and a box of books that are prizes for the charity raffle, threw sand all over the place and then PEED ON STUFF!!! :sick: He has also been drinking all the homoeopathic remedies that are in alcohol

:sick: :nope: Trin that's disgusting.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. I'm up early due to nasty coughing fit. Loads of nasty green and yellow crap coming off my lungs! Delightful!
> 
> Get yourself some echicnacea and vitamin C!!!!Click to expand...

My mum really rates echinacea 

Feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Potato bake done and cooking: thinly sliced potatoes, crushed garlic, spring onions. Mixed leftover buttermilk, teeny bit of leftover cream, milk, 2 eggs, bit of parmesan, salt and pepper, whisked up and poured over the top and topped off with a sprinkling of parmesan.
> Not too bad being poor when you have organic cheese from work in the fridge :thumbup: And I'll make a nice crunchy salad from my veggie garden to go with it :thumbup:
> 
> :munch: :munch: I love creamy potato bakes I do :munch: I could be veggie but Adam couldn't :nope:Click to expand...

You'd miss your bacon:haha: Me too, I like the last t shirt best. I'm going to get myself a really classy bike t shirt though one day, made by Campagnolo. Not a slogan t shirt but anyone who knows about bikes knows what campagnolo is and they do a really nice range of ladies retro t shirts


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit dizzy, as though my blood sugar's low, but it's fine (111 actually because I just had some cheese on toast with ginger chutney) so I did my BP and it's quite low for me, 10/6. Can low blood pressure cause slight dizziness?
> 
> Going great guns on my cross stitch :thumbup:
> 
> low BP will for sure cause dizziness. when i had the eating disorder and really low BP I was always getting dizzyClick to expand...

I agree cannabis lowers BP and I used to have low BP through controlled eating disorder and cannabis combined. I'd get dizzy and pass out sometimes! So I'm going for yes low BP can cause dizziness!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> When I win the lottery I'll buy us all Ipads

Even me and Emandi? Mine's really low spec, so I :brat: want a 64gb one, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> OMG i wish my Step mum would talk about something OTHER then the baby :hissy: its making time just drag! yes im excited but ffs it could be another 2 weeks :hissy: rant over!

:haha: from you lot when I get pregnant I'm going to expect people to be like this with me!! :hugs: hopefully it's only a week for you at the most!


----------



## firstbaby25

:bodyb::bodyb:

Sunday morning power posting!! 

Morning all :hi: 

Just me and Holly and Sez :cloud9:... 

I'm staaarving, had a broken night's sleep so that was pants ended up in the spare bed at 5ish/6ish but then slept til 10 I went up with a mild dull headache and I've woken up with it too :nope:. Also had a crazy dream about me and Adam being trapped in a psycho house! Now we're arguing about the sun, he doesn't get that where the sun goes in the day depends on where you are looking/house pointing! :dohh:

A lot more of nothing planned for us poor heads today! Do inner at his Mum's house reading and talking to you guys. I need a job very soon.

OMG forgot to mention that I had a letter that went to my nana's house saying that I owed the inland revenue £500 in taxes for the year 2009 :shock: :saywhat: I don't know how as the tax year concerned I was in regular contact with them because I was working 2 jobs! So annoyed.


----------



## Sarachka

Still no wakey wakey from OH


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone!! Well I had a lovely birthday yesterday. After dinner everyone came back for cake and I was falling asleep lol DH thought I was going to pass out on the cake!! I went to bed at 10 (after i blew out my candles and made my wish)and our guests stayed and hung out with DH.


----------



## addie25

I am so excited bc we are going to empty out our computer room and turn it into a play room I am soooooooooooo excited!!!!! We will put a bed in there as well for our parents since they will stay over night at first to help. I wanted this big organizer type furniture in babies room bc it's so pretty and helps organize but wouldn't fit but nowwwww it will go in the play room!!!! We never ever use the computer room so it's no big deal converting it and this ways babies have their room and a room where they can play and keep their toys.


----------



## addie25

Saturday is my FIL 60th birthday party and I am so excited to see my brother-in-laws. They both moved out of state so we never see them and I feel bad for DH that he doesn't have his brothers around. One brother said he may move back but now he met a girl there, and I am thrilled he met someone but now he isn't considering moving back. I think it is nice when family lives near each other and not spread out.


----------



## addie25

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...-base-set/?pkey=bstorage-storage-wall-systems

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...-base-set/?pkey=bstorage-storage-wall-systems

These are the 2 storage units I like. The second one would have baskets in it as well like the 1st if I got that one. I love them they will look great in a play room. The baskets will not be pink unless we are having 2 girls. If it is boy/girl I will have both boy and girl color baskets. If 2 boys then boy colored baskets.


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Saturday is my FIL 60th birthday party and I am so excited to see my brother-in-laws. They both moved out of state so we never see them and I feel bad for DH that he doesn't have his brothers around. One brother said he may move back but now he met a girl there, and I am thrilled he met someone but now he isn't considering moving back. I think it is nice when family lives near each other and not spread out.

I do too :) my family all live close by and it's awesome for Erin! My baby, when I get one will have the same!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Tomorrow I should see crosshairs on my chart!!!!! 


:happydance:


----------



## addie25

My brothers are here and my parents and DH parents so they will have family. But for me my entire family was in France so I only saw them 3 months out of the year when we went to France in the summer. I want my kids to live near their cousins you know. DH brothers wont move back but at last my brothers are here and parents and DH parents.


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Saturday is my FIL 60th birthday party and I am so excited to see my brother-in-laws. They both moved out of state so we never see them and I feel bad for DH that he doesn't have his brothers around. One brother said he may move back but now he met a girl there, and I am thrilled he met someone but now he isn't considering moving back. I think it is nice when family lives near each other and not spread out.
> 
> I do too :) my family all live close by and it's awesome for Erin! My baby, when I get one will have the same!!Click to expand...



That would be nice. Unfortunately that's not how it will be for us. My sis and her children live 2.5 - 3 hrs away and OH's family are split between Chechnya and Kyrgyzstan :-/


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Saturday is my FIL 60th birthday party and I am so excited to see my brother-in-laws. They both moved out of state so we never see them and I feel bad for DH that he doesn't have his brothers around. One brother said he may move back but now he met a girl there, and I am thrilled he met someone but now he isn't considering moving back. I think it is nice when family lives near each other and not spread out.
> 
> I do too :) my family all live close by and it's awesome for Erin! My baby, when I get one will have the same!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice. Unfortunately that's not how it will be for us. My sis and her children live 2.5 - 3 hrs away and OH's family are split between Chechnya and Kyrgyzstan :-/Click to expand...

I think both offer advantages. Even now I struggle to think outside of my own home town - I want to be brave enough to move to a city for work opportunities but me and Adam together would never do it. All of Adams immediate family are here but his family aren't as close as mine. When I was little I lived on the same street as my auntie, nan and grandad, great grandma and obviously all attached cousins. I went to school with some of my cousins :cloud9:

A couple of streets up all my great auntie's live back to back. Your kids and Holly and Trin's children will be presented cultural opportunities and that's a valuable education. It's good for both sides!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Glad esme's cold is better :hugs:
> 
> Essie that's right, and it's very important when they're between sleep phases not to disturb them, even if they cry a little or whimper. Some babies chatter between them, or do both, holly mainly chattered and laughed but sometimes did grizzles, but make sure you leave her be and let her see herself back to sleep so that she knows the night is in one long strip, as it were!
> 
> Thanks B. The temptation is to cuddle her when she grizzles. Lyra sucks her fist and I'm never sure if it's hunger or just for comfort. I try and leave her and only feed her if she isn't settling.Click to expand...

if its hunger shell soon let you know, James sucks his thumb now and when hes hungry hell only suck it for a bit then shout otherwise hell just go to sleep :)


----------



## TrinityMom

We are double carbing for dinner :finger: I feel so naughty! I never double carb!

The potato bake turned out beautifully - the buttermilk was a nice addition and makes it taste more cheesy than it is. And we have leftover hot dog rolls from the party yesterday so we're making garlic bread with that. And salad :munch: All turtles welcome :thumbup: (except Bethany because that would just be cruel)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Look how cool this is! I want one for Holly!
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSUSY6IHs0OXvXHcKfJMYYiB8DeeT4wuyYYXVnEgfM5l3EzQBjmmuBz9-yzfQ

im getting James one of these! lots of kiddies here have them and they look so fun!


----------



## TrinityMom

We're back from Ch'ien's birthday money shopping. The cheapest bikes were all R700 and then we found one for R600 but the brakes looked dodgy and it looked a bit flimsy. I tried to persuade him to wait and keep looking but he REALLY wanted to spend it. SO he got a HUGE remote control monster truck with a smaller dune buggy for R599 which when we got to the til was marked down to R499 so he's chuffed. The batteries were included and rechargable so it may last longer than some others :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Look how cool this is! I want one for Holly!
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSUSY6IHs0OXvXHcKfJMYYiB8DeeT4wuyYYXVnEgfM5l3EzQBjmmuBz9-yzfQ
> 
> im getting James one of these! lots of kiddies here have them and they look so fun!Click to expand...

Alex has one of those


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> DH is sorting out his workshop and the asshole gardener has done so much damage!!! He poured water over 2 computer keyboards and a box of books that are prizes for the charity raffle, threw sand all over the place and then PEED ON STUFF!!! :sick: He has also been drinking all the homoeopathic remedies that are in alcohol

thats disgusting! possibly an alcoholic? maybe thats why he flipped like he did.
i hope he gets arrested x


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> we are double carbing for dinner :finger: I feel so naughty! I never double carb!
> 
> The potato bake turned out beautifully - the buttermilk was a nice addition and makes it taste more cheesy than it is. And we have leftover hot dog rolls from the party yesterday so we're making garlic bread with that. And salad :munch: All turtles welcome :thumbup: (except bethany because that would just be cruel)

omg that sounds soooooooo good!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Just Googled and apparently blood pressure drops in the first 24 weeks of pregnancy and it's quite normal and if you exercise it's lower and I exercise Mon-Fri :shrug:

i cannot wait to start exercising properly again


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Saturday is my FIL 60th birthday party and I am so excited to see my brother-in-laws. They both moved out of state so we never see them and I feel bad for DH that he doesn't have his brothers around. One brother said he may move back but now he met a girl there, and I am thrilled he met someone but now he isn't considering moving back. I think it is nice when family lives near each other and not spread out.
> 
> I do too :) my family all live close by and it's awesome for Erin! My baby, when I get one will have the same!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice. Unfortunately that's not how it will be for us. My sis and her children live 2.5 - 3 hrs away and OH's family are split between Chechnya and Kyrgyzstan :-/Click to expand...

you probably will see them more than my children see my mum lol she lives 20 minutes away by car, and the kiddies see her like once in 2 months if that! theres no point me taking them there as shes always 'busy' or 'ill' 
rest of my family are 40 minutes away by car so i only see them when i can get there or my dad when he comes over (he has a motorbike) about once a week (sometimes more)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> We are double carbing for dinner :finger: I feel so naughty! I never double carb!
> 
> The potato bake turned out beautifully - the buttermilk was a nice addition and makes it taste more cheesy than it is. And we have leftover hot dog rolls from the party yesterday so we're making garlic bread with that. And salad :munch: All turtles welcome :thumbup: (except Bethany because that would just be cruel)

mmm sounds amazing il just get James ready n be over :)


----------



## mummyApril

i have not stopped cleaning all day so im going to have a quick nap!


----------



## Essie

Got these in 6-9 since Lyra outgrew her first 3-6 outfit today. Love them!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/8d3b2f65.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/4052637a.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> We are double carbing for dinner :finger: I feel so naughty! I never double carb!
> 
> The potato bake turned out beautifully - the buttermilk was a nice addition and makes it taste more cheesy than it is. And we have leftover hot dog rolls from the party yesterday so we're making garlic bread with that. And salad :munch: All turtles welcome :thumbup: (except Bethany because that would just be cruel)

Nice to know I'm not welcome Trin


:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well ladies I think you should know that I have gorgeous coloured felts to make my advent calendar :happydance: I didn't go to the puppet show because when I looked up where it was on the map it was a good 50 min walk from the station, and with my low blood pressure fragility of today I deemed it wisest to take it easy and just have a short walk to the haberdashers :thumbup: I'm having a Jane Austen day :haha:

I'm so excited about making it and am about to go and get my sewing box out and make lots of mess :wohoo:

*KIT! My BB won't let me bbm you, and I'm really worried you'll take it as an ominous sign of a problem with our friendship, since I know you're sensitive like that! But it's just that my bbm is frozen and I can't get the cursor in the message box to write a message! But I nuv you and thanks for your message yesterday *


----------



## HollyMonkey

My walk home from the haberdashers was marred by being soooooo desperate for a wee and there was nowhere to go! I have a bladder squeezer baby like Trin


----------



## Mollykins

Morning my loves. I've caught up but not Leo growls and gurgles at me. Not much time now. 

B, I wanted to say, I did an experiment in your honour last night. I ate 4 small (fun size they say) chocolate and took my bloods an hour later and they were 88. Tried a different finger, it was 89. Makes me with I had check my before reading....



Right, off to the grizzly one


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Morning my loves. I've caught up but not Leo growls and gurgles at me. Not much time now.
> 
> B, I wanted to say, I did an experiment in your honour last night. I ate 4 small (fun size they say) chocolate and took my bloods an hour later and they were 88. Tried a different finger, it was 89. Makes me with I had check my before reading....
> 
> 
> 
> Right, off to the grizzly one

That's perfect Molly, they went back to your fasting level or thereabouts:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Well ladies I think you should know that I have gorgeous coloured felts to make my advent calendar :happydance: I didn't go to the puppet show because when I looked up where it was on the map it was a good 50 min walk from the station, and with my low blood pressure fragility of today I deemed it wisest to take it easy and just have a short walk to the haberdashers :thumbup: I'm having a Jane Austen day :haha:
> 
> I'm so excited about making it and am about to go and get my sewing box out and make lots of mess :wohoo:
> 
> *KIT! My BB won't let me bbm you, and I'm really worried you'll take it as an ominous sign of a problem with our friendship, since I know you're sensitive like that! But it's just that my bbm is frozen and I can't get the cursor in the message box to write a message! But I nuv you and thanks for your message yesterday *

take the battery out while the phone is still on to reboot it :)


----------



## mummyApril

oh i could sleep for 10 years now! silly nap


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh we've picked up the Sunday chat :happydance: I'm just reading (again) THE singer from Adams band came round before :blush: 

I'm going for Sunday dinner in a bit and then to see some more friends :) 

Then early nights all ready for my crosshairs tomorrow. 

I reckon I needed to have Adam on board as the temping is going really well and I have tried setting my alarm for temping before this cycle and it never happened :-k

Molls I hope that Leo is grizzly for no reason too severe :thumbup: *great to see you on here *

I want Trin's food :munch: glad Chi'en had fun spending money :) :thumbup: 

Lyra they are adorable!! Glad you got them :happydance: 

I :hissy: :brat: :hissy: :brat: want BBM


----------



## HollyMonkey

My bloods have been weird today, kind of non diabetic- I'm having a funny metabolism day I think; my breakfast and lunch bloods were 88 and 84, with meals that usually give me 100 ish. Bet I get a 150 for dinner now I've said that.

Wish I'd got 20cm more of the beige background fabric...can probably find some scraps to enlarge it with...


----------



## HollyMonkey

thanks i'll do that april :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Jaynie my preggy love. Leo is grizzly for no more a reason than a need for a clean nappy and some snuggles. :cloud9: I can't wait for that to be you muffin. It's going to happen. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Morning Jaynie my preggy love. Leo is grizzly for no more a reason than a need for a clean nappy and some snuggles. :cloud9: I can't wait for that to be you muffin. It's going to happen. :flower:

you said nappy! i was expecting to see diaper! lol


----------



## mummyApril

i have given in and am going to use my drier! the weather is too pants to hang anything out so for a few days my house shall be a laundrette but at least it will smell like fresh laundry!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :hi:

I have an awful headache..have had it since 3am when Cara woke for a feed:wacko: 

Moan over.

I've been trying to get into a baby swimmers class on Monday afternoons but without success so far..it's called little turtles :thumbup: I was hoping to go with my friend that fell out with me :haha: as she has a place. We'll see.

Anyways...hope everyone has had a lovely weekend and Jaynie's decided on her names :thumbup: (PMA) Oh and B, so glad you weren't ignoring me, I've been worried all day! :winkwink: Essie..I love the very hungry caterpillar clothes..VERY cute! Molly, hello my lovely, hope you and Leo are doing ok :hugs: 

Ooooooooh ma' heid! :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm so tired bc I can hardly breath. I hope I feel better in the morning. I'm so fed up of having to go to work feeling rubbish. My team are being complete tools at the moment and really annoying me. Too many personalities thinking they're in charge etc.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Morning Jaynie my preggy love. Leo is grizzly for no more a reason than a need for a clean nappy and some snuggles. :cloud9: I can't wait for that to be you muffin. It's going to happen. :flower:

Thank you :cloud9: I am genuinely happy with a cooperative OH, worked for all of you but notably B and Trin. You girls are being so great :friends:

is Leo's reflux easing any with age? Are your times any less stressful. Hope so :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :hi:
> 
> I have an awful headache..have had it since 3am when Cara woke for a feed:wacko:
> 
> Moan over.
> 
> I've been trying to get into a baby swimmers class on Monday afternoons but without success so far..it's called little turtles :thumbup: I was hoping to go with my friend that fell out with me :haha: as she has a place. We'll see.
> 
> Anyways...hope everyone has had a lovely weekend and Jaynie's decided on her names :thumbup: (PMA) Oh and B, so glad you weren't ignoring me, I've been worried all day! :winkwink: Essie..I love the very hungry caterpillar clothes..VERY cute! Molly, hello my lovely, hope you and Leo are doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Oooooohh ma' heid! :nope:

:hi: Kit! Sorry about your head, I'm suffering with a headache from yesterday :nope: just a constant dull one. Probably all the reading bnb and twilight. 

Feel better soon :hugs:. Is the class full or you just can't get in touch with them?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I'm so tired bc I can hardly breath. I hope I feel better in the morning. I'm so fed up of having to go to work feeling rubbish. My team are being complete tools at the moment and really annoying me. Too many personalities thinking they're in charge etc.

:hugs: are there anyy pregnancy safe sudafed type meds to loosen you up. Or try steam? To get it all off your chest? 

I hate it when you work with idiots :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Molly, missed you this morning, we weren't up for long that time. How's Leo doing? What does he weigh now?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> We are double carbing for dinner :finger: I feel so naughty! I never double carb!
> 
> The potato bake turned out beautifully - the buttermilk was a nice addition and makes it taste more cheesy than it is. And we have leftover hot dog rolls from the party yesterday so we're making garlic bread with that. And salad :munch: All turtles welcome :thumbup: (except Bethany because that would just be cruel)
> 
> Nice to know I'm not welcome Trin
> 
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:tease:

I just don't want you to die of envy at my carb fest :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My walk home from the haberdashers was marred by being soooooo desperate for a wee and there was nowhere to go! I have a bladder squeezer baby like Trin

Sometimes if my bladder is full I can't even walk properly! Maybe yours is also breech. I can't wait for Tori to turn!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :hi:
> 
> I have an awful headache..have had it since 3am when Cara woke for a feed:wacko:
> 
> Moan over.
> 
> I've been trying to get into a baby swimmers class on Monday afternoons but without success so far..it's called little turtles :thumbup: I was hoping to go with my friend that fell out with me :haha: as she has a place. We'll see.
> 
> Anyways...hope everyone has had a lovely weekend and Jaynie's decided on her names :thumbup: (PMA) Oh and B, so glad you weren't ignoring me, I've been worried all day! :winkwink: Essie..I love the very hungry caterpillar clothes..VERY cute! Molly, hello my lovely, hope you and Leo are doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Oooooohh ma' heid! :nope:
> 
> :hi: Kit! Sorry about your head, I'm suffering with a headache from yesterday :nope: just a constant dull one. Probably all the reading bnb and twilight.
> 
> Feel better soon :hugs:. Is the class full or you just can't get in touch with them?Click to expand...

Well, my friend said there are spaces but I can seem to get any response to the messages I've left :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

The remote for Ch'ien's monster truck is missing its aerial so it doesn't work :cry: I hate it when really exciting things turn out to be disappointing - especially if it happens to someone I love :cry2: I will have to go back to the shop tomorrow


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..that was disgusting what your gardener did! He'll get what's coming to him for sure. Karma :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I guess you can just keep trying Kit! If you really wanna go.

That's pants about Chi'ens toy. I remember how disappointing things like that were! 

I'm off for a Sunday roast :munch: :munch: :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm being babied by my mum at the moment, she's going to make me a bowl of steaming water to inhale.


----------



## Essie

Aw Trin sorry about the toy. He must be disappointed. I hope the shop can sort it out for you.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> The remote for Ch'ien's monster truck is missing its aerial so it doesn't work :cry: I hate it when really exciting things turn out to be disappointing - especially if it happens to someone I love :cry2: I will have to go back to the shop tomorrow

Poor Ch'ien :nope: Hope it's sorted quick smart :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning Jaynie my preggy love. Leo is grizzly for no more a reason than a need for a clean nappy and some snuggles. :cloud9: I can't wait for that to be you muffin. It's going to happen. :flower:
> 
> you said nappy! i was expecting to see diaper! lolClick to expand...

I did! You wouldn't believe how many UK-isms have made it into my vocabulary. Yesterday, OH and I were discussing the specs on two dufferent models of cars and I said something to the effect of, "yes but the space available in the boot .." :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm being babied by my mum at the moment, she's going to make me a bowl of steaming water to inhale.

A drop of Olbas or something is good in it....although is it ok when preggy? I'm not sure so ignore this post :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, yes, thank goodness, Leo's reflux seems to be resolving. :happydance:

Essie, not exactly sure of Leo's weight as of yet. I'll check later when he's awake. :)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm being babied by my mum at the moment, she's going to make me a bowl of steaming water to inhale.
> 
> A drop of Olbas or something is good in it....although is it ok when preggy? I'm not sure so ignore this post :haha:Click to expand...

You can inhale it just not put it on the skin :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, sorry about your head love. My migraines have been comi.g on strong, fast, and frequent these days. Not at all a friendly thing. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

Trin, I'm so sorry for all the poofuckery you've been dealing with. I wish I could take it all away....and giver back the remote for Ch'ien's toy. :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning Jaynie my preggy love. Leo is grizzly for no more a reason than a need for a clean nappy and some snuggles. :cloud9: I can't wait for that to be you muffin. It's going to happen. :flower:
> 
> you said nappy! i was expecting to see diaper! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I did! You wouldn't believe how many UK-isms have made it into my vocabulary. Yesterday, OH and I were discussing the specs on two dufferent models of cars and I said something to the effect of, "yes but the space available in the boot .." :haha:Click to expand...

that does sound so English haha


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, sorry about your head love. My migraines have been comi.g on strong, fast, and frequent these days. Not at all a friendly thing. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Trin, I'm so sorry for all the poofuckery you've been dealing with. I wish I could take it all away....and giver back the remote for Ch'ien's toy. :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

Thanks Molly...I don't think my headache has reached migraine status but it's made me feel really pukey all day :nope: I'll survive..an early night after a bubbly bath should do the trick :thumbup:

So glad Leo's problems are working themselves out...must be a load off your mind, although it seems there are always other things causing you stress at the moment. This spell shall pass lovely :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin thats so not fair poor Ch'ien hope its sorted asap


----------



## mummyApril

bunk beds are so not fun to change :/


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning Jaynie my preggy love. Leo is grizzly for no more a reason than a need for a clean nappy and some snuggles. :cloud9: I can't wait for that to be you muffin. It's going to happen. :flower:
> 
> you said nappy! i was expecting to see diaper! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I did! You wouldn't believe how many UK-isms have made it into my vocabulary. Yesterday, OH and I were discussing the specs on two dufferent models of cars and I said something to the effect of, "yes but the space available in the boot .." :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> that does sound so English hahaClick to expand...

Hoi! British if you please :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, yes, thank goodness, Leo's reflux seems to be resolving. :happydance:
> 
> Essie, not exactly sure of Leo's weight as of yet. I'll check later when he's awake. :)

Oh I'm glad he is ok now... Like Kit said, there is surely something else to replace it :haha: 

I'm officially stuffed from my mahoussive dinner with all the trimmings :munch: :munch: 

Looking forward to more Mr Cullen when I get home :cloud9:

Had another magic 37.06 reading just before I came out :haha: :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> bunk beds are so not fun to change :/

The girls moving about then?


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, yes, thank goodness, Leo's reflux seems to be resolving. :happydance:
> 
> Essie, not exactly sure of Leo's weight as of yet. I'll check later when he's awake. :)

Glad his reflux is getting better :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

im really annoyed! Dan hasnt brought Angel back and hasnt even let me know where they are and hes almost an hour late!!!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> im really annoyed! Dan hasnt brought Angel back and hasnt even let me know where they are and hes almost an hour late!!!

Not surprised you're annoyed April, that's crap. He shouldn't least give young call to say they would be late. Hope she arrives home soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> bunk beds are so not fun to change :/
> 
> The girls moving about then?Click to expand...

no no i meant bedding lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning Jaynie my preggy love. Leo is grizzly for no more a reason than a need for a clean nappy and some snuggles. :cloud9: I can't wait for that to be you muffin. It's going to happen. :flower:
> 
> you said nappy! i was expecting to see diaper! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I did! You wouldn't believe how many UK-isms have made it into my vocabulary. Yesterday, OH and I were discussing the specs on two dufferent models of cars and I said something to the effect of, "yes but the space available in the boot .." :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> that does sound so English hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Hoi! British if you please :winkwink:Click to expand...

i meant that lol


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im really annoyed! Dan hasnt brought Angel back and hasnt even let me know where they are and hes almost an hour late!!!
> 
> Not surprised you're annoyed April, that's crap. He shouldn't least give young call to say they would be late. Hope she arrives home soon :hugs:Click to expand...

me too he just has no respect for me and me worrying!


----------



## mummyApril

Angels nan bringing her back running late nice of them to let me know! if i did this they would be swearing at me down the phone!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm saying goodnight. Watching Despicable Me...very cute

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I'm saying goodnight. Watching Despicable Me...very cute
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

love love this film! good night Trin


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> I'm saying goodnight. Watching Despicable Me...very cute
> 
> Nighty night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Love love love that film :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha April you said love love and I said love love love :haha:

Night Trin :sleep: well!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Ha April you said love love and I said love love love :haha:
> 
> Night Trin :sleep: well!

you might love it a little more than me haha


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ha April you said love love and I said love love love :haha:
> 
> Night Trin :sleep: well!
> 
> you might love it a little more than me hahaClick to expand...

It is a really good film. Adam and I like all the kids names in it.


----------



## Sarachka

Tea, lemon and honey tastes like SHIT


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ha April you said love love and I said love love love :haha:
> 
> Night Trin :sleep: well!
> 
> you might love it a little more than me hahaClick to expand...
> 
> It is a really good film. Adam and I like all the kids names in it.Click to expand...

me and Angel always shout 'Its so FLUFFY'


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Tea, lemon and honey tastes like SHIT

Yes it does. I just have lemon, honey, boiling water and a wet dipped tea spoon of sugar...


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Tea, lemon and honey tastes like SHIT

try honey and lemon with a little boiled water mmmm


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ha April you said love love and I said love love love :haha:
> 
> Night Trin :sleep: well!
> 
> you might love it a little more than me hahaClick to expand...
> 
> It is a really good film. Adam and I like all the kids names in it.Click to expand...
> 
> me and Angel always shout 'Its so FLUFFY'Click to expand...

Me and ash do that - when she wins the toy at the fair!! Nuv it. 

Ps Erin still says nuv.


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA!

This is my machine! See how flash yours is by comparison!! Mine's a hand-me-down from my mum:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

today i had a dream about Angel and wolves and she has just told me a story about what she saw about wolves on tv weird lol


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Ha April you said love love and I said love love love :haha:
> 
> Night Trin :sleep: well!
> 
> you might love it a little more than me hahaClick to expand...
> 
> It is a really good film. Adam and I like all the kids names in it.Click to expand...
> 
> me and Angel always shout 'Its so FLUFFY'Click to expand...
> 
> Me and ash do that - when she wins the toy at the fair!! Nuv it.
> 
> Ps Erin still says nuv.Click to expand...

i say nuv all the time now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can show you my evening's progress on the advent calender- work in progress only I remind you! Tonight I've made the basic drape that the pockets will go on, backed it with red checky fabric so it's all neat, and cut out all the pockets in coloured felt and inserted the wooden hanging strip at the top. 

Now I have to decorate all the pockets and put a number on each of them, I thought I'd paint the number on a wooden bead and sew it onto the pocket. And it's going to have a french knitted border and pompoms hanging from the point at the bottom and bells and buttons sewn all over it where I fancy. And little felt Christmas images on the pockets (eg presents, snowmen, reindeer, puddings, baubles, sugar canes etc etc) and a nice image with Russian dolls on the big central pocket for the 25th:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

i wish i had time to sew i want to start cross stitch again, my nan tried to teach me when i was younger, i wish i listened to her more


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I can show you my evening's progress on the advent calender- work in progress only I remind you! Tonight I've made the basic drape that the pockets will go on, backed it with red checky fabric so it's all neat, and cut out all the pockets in coloured felt and inserted the wooden hanging strip at the top.
> 
> Now I have to decorate all the pockets and put a number on each of them, I thought I'd paint the number on a wooden bead and sew it onto the pocket. And it's going to have a french knitted border and pompoms hanging from the point at the bottom and bells and buttons sewn all over it where I fancy. And little felt Christmas images on the pockets (eg presents, snowmen, reindeer, puddings, baubles, sugar canes etc etc) and a nice image with Russian dolls on the big central pocket for the 25th:happydance:

that is so cool i wish i could do that for my girls


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nothing's sewn on yet, just placed on for a pic so it's not aligned yet! Pic is just for a rough idea for you :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

on the topic of my nan, i need to move back to brentwood, as i am soon going to have to be her carer, my auntie had a word with me the other day saying that she is soon not going to be able to be on her own in the day, my dad will probably go back to Canada at some point and no one else has the time to look after her, whereas i can, yes i have the children but nan can come walk with me to get the girls from school etc an i can put any career on hold for my nan.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to handstitch some pics now on a couple of the pockets in front of the tv :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Nothing's sewn on yet, just placed on for a pic so it's not aligned yet! Pic is just for a rough idea for you :thumbup:

it looks fabbo :)


----------



## Essie

That looks good B. I wish I could make things like that. I thought of you today when I walked passed the shop in my town that sells crafting bits and wool, fabric etc.


----------



## mummyApril

Angel wants to go to America so when we go over to Canada next year i think i will book a ticket to America for a week visit :)


----------



## firstbaby25

B that's uber good :thumbup: Adam and I have felt advent calendars :thumbup: 

I don't wanna seem a sap when I get my :bfn: but I'm going all out and saying I am crampy in my general uterus area... :dust: :dust: :dust: 

April I'd do that for my nan too she's done it for me! My nan quit work to look after us while my mum worked. 

My books getting good now. The other vampires have just showed up while they are playing ball!


----------



## mummyApril

i have a grizzly son :( this is not like him overtired me thinks an hour past bedtime and still awake (excitement of the girls coming home)


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> That looks good B. I wish I could make things like that. I thought of you today when I walked passed the shop in my town that sells crafting bits and wool, fabric etc.

You could start with knitting! It's so easy and in a couple of weeks I could send you 'knitting for absolute beginners' :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> i have a grizzly son :( this is not like him overtired me thinks an hour past bedtime and still awake (excitement of the girls coming home)

:awww: is he a sleep fighter? Erin is/always has been a fighter!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i have a grizzly son :( this is not like him overtired me thinks an hour past bedtime and still awake (excitement of the girls coming home)

Snap. I've got a grizzly daughter :(


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> B that's uber good :thumbup: Adam and I have felt advent calendars :thumbup:
> 
> I don't wanna seem a sap when I get my :bfn: but I'm going all out and saying I am crampy in my general uterus area... :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> April I'd do that for my nan too she's done it for me! My nan quit work to look after us while my mum worked.
> 
> My books getting good now. The other vampires have just showed up while they are playing ball!

so did my nan, shes really my mum, since we were born she looked after us and then we lived with her while my dad worked in Canada, until i moved out at 17, she calls us her girls and in a way im glad its not alzheimers and only dementia as she wont forget me, but the things she does is so sad! :(


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> That looks good B. I wish I could make things like that. I thought of you today when I walked passed the shop in my town that sells crafting bits and wool, fabric etc.
> 
> You could start with knitting! It's so easy and in a couple of weeks I could send you 'knitting for absolute beginners' :shrug:Click to expand...

Thatd be good Jaynie, thank you. I did a bit of knitting when i was in the brownies. We had to knit squares for a big blanket or something, i forget exactly what it was. I would like to be able to knit things for Lyra.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> B that's uber good :thumbup: Adam and I have felt advent calendars :thumbup:
> 
> I don't wanna seem a sap when I get my :bfn: but I'm going all out and saying I am crampy in my general uterus area... :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> April I'd do that for my nan too she's done it for me! My nan quit work to look after us while my mum worked.
> 
> My books getting good now. The other vampires have just showed up while they are playing ball!

When i was reading Twilight I couldn't put it down. Same with the True Blood books. I really need to find time to read more.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have a grizzly son :( this is not like him overtired me thinks an hour past bedtime and still awake (excitement of the girls coming home)
> 
> :awww: is he a sleep fighter? Erin is/always has been a fighter!Click to expand...

Any tips on how you get Erin to sleep? Lyra is a big sleep fighter and she gets so grumpy and upset when she's overtired :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have a grizzly son :( this is not like him overtired me thinks an hour past bedtime and still awake (excitement of the girls coming home)
> 
> :awww: is he a sleep fighter? Erin is/always has been a fighter!Click to expand...
> 
> Any tips on how you get Erin to sleep? Lyra is a big sleep fighter and she gets so grumpy and upset when she's overtired :nope:Click to expand...

I wish there were - a bedtime routine is important the subtle things that let them prepare mentally for bedtime. I think over tired is a problem at any age though :haha: they have to cry it out I guess. Sometimes Erin would cry at bedtime no matter what you did! Holding her, rocking her NOTHING!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'll send it. It's really good for picking it back up cause I was like you and I found it better than learning off YouTube as I had seen some people say. I haven't read true blood, might add them to my list!


----------



## firstbaby25

I thought Hayley was back today :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

James normally goes to sleep well, unless hes overtired! im not strict with routine it just happens :/ but when he is overtired i have to belt out the music and sing which i just did, Angel suggested cher lloyd (to me not real music) but he fell asleep haha, when they are older, its good to let them know half hour before bed that it will be bedtime, then do bath/wash warm milk biscuit, story and sleepies :)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B that's uber good :thumbup: Adam and I have felt advent calendars :thumbup:
> 
> I don't wanna seem a sap when I get my :bfn: but I'm going all out and saying I am crampy in my general uterus area... :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> April I'd do that for my nan too she's done it for me! My nan quit work to look after us while my mum worked.
> 
> My books getting good now. The other vampires have just showed up while they are playing ball!
> 
> When i was reading Twilight I couldn't put it down. Same with the True Blood books. I really need to find time to read more.Click to expand...

Have you read Harry Potter yet?


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I thought Hayley was back today :shrug:

Bet she's busy cuddling Reece and Nate. Can't wait to hear how her holiday was though.


----------



## mummyApril

yeah she was but i think shell be on :cloud9: with her boys


----------



## firstbaby25

I also love Harry Potter :yipee: 

Another book (series) that Luna and I have read is The Sword of Truth - I nuv them.


----------



## firstbaby25

True dat! Guess we'll see her soon :thumbup: 

:dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thinking of just putting :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: in my signature :haha: 

How can there be this many turtles and it be so quiet?!


----------



## firstbaby25

:smug: :ninja: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

I nuv you all

:kiss: - hope the grizzle babies feel better soon as well as my :bfp: of course. :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I also love Harry Potter :yipee:
> 
> Another book (series) that Luna and I have read is The Sword of Truth - I nuv them.

im obsessed with Harry Potter i have the last book as 1st edition :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :smug: :ninja:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


woohoo this is the first time iv done baby dust so it will work

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mummyApril

nuv you too Jaynie baby x


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> :smug: :ninja:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Two :ninja: in a row, this has deffo got to be your month :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's so kind for your Nan April :hugs: I like Brentwood, we used to go there as kids alot with my dad because they had a great Outdoor and Camping shop there, Field and Trek.

Just had a long chat with my sister on the phone, she's really struggling with the Type 1 diabetes and feels like crap :nope: And we spoke about GD- she said with her first 2 it was ok just on diet though sometimes her numbers went up to 280 :shock: I said I would call the hospital if I saw a 280 on my screen! Then with her 3rd she said it was impossible to regulate her bloods and had insulin. Nice to have a sisterly chat about GD though :hugs: I feel sorry for her, I hope she gets on top of it soon.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh b I'll donate some :dust: to your sis and her upcoming plight. Hope she's ok. 

Thanks April and Essie - I'm so done with not having a bebe. I am TTC :bodyb: :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greens :thumbup:
*
88
84
106*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aw thanks Jaynie :hugs: 

And for you :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm so hoping for you. When DH and I resumed mutual TTC we had badly timed sex when we were leaving for holiday in Brittany and then the next month I spied EWCM and we got in there and it was bingo month, so very similar to this month for you. Can't wait 'til you test and I'd like you to be twins with Sarachka since she's your lover so I think it best you jump on board this month :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

According to my scan date I O'd on CD 11, really early O for me if it was that


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> That's so kind for your Nan April :hugs: I like Brentwood, we used to go there as kids alot with my dad because they had a great Outdoor and Camping shop there, Field and Trek.
> 
> Just had a long chat with my sister on the phone, she's really struggling with the Type 1 diabetes and feels like crap :nope: And we spoke about GD- she said with her first 2 it was ok just on diet though sometimes her numbers went up to 280 :shock: I said I would call the hospital if I saw a 280 on my screen! Then with her 3rd she said it was impossible to regulate her bloods and had insulin. Nice to have a sisterly chat about GD though :hugs: I feel sorry for her, I hope she gets on top of it soon.

aw sorry for your sister! glad you can talk to her though

that shop is still there today! i do miss brentwood just not the people in it lol


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's good night from me people. I treated myself to a lovely bubbly bath only to have Cara wake up really screaming in the middle of it, so I had to get out dripping wet and calm her down. Not sure what happened, she never does that :shrug: Think there's something in the water with all the grizzly turtlets tonight.

Still no little turtles communication :nope:

Night all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah it's probably best I boars I board the baby train now. I'm a bit concerned because when we aren't TTC I seem to have more EWCM :dohh:

I am going to finish this book tonight. Can't wait to see cross hairs on my chart tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Well it's good night from me people. I treated myself to a lovely bubbly bath only to have Cara wake up really screaming in the middle of it, so I had to get out dripping wet and calm her down. Not sure what happened, she never does that :shrug: Think there's something in the water with all the grizzly turtlets tonight.
> 
> Still no little turtles communication :nope:
> 
> Night all :hugs::kiss:

Goodnight Kit sorry Cara is grizzly too :awww: no doubt I'll chat to you tomorrow!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I didn't get any sewing done but had a chat with my mum and sis so that's good. My mum said that since we don't need any baby gifts this time then do we want a tumble dryer instead, and as a wedding present too? :shrug: 

Dunno really, never felt the need or desire since we have a laundry section in the basement to hang clothes out :hangwashing: 

When I mentioned it to DH he said maybe my parents could get him a new mountain bike instead of a tumble dryer :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kit :kiss:

I'm off to bed too, so nighty night all xxxxxx

Can't wait until tomorrow to sew little motifs on my calendar pockets

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes and my BP was at 11/7 earlier :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Night Kit and B. I think I'm off to bed too. Sleep well, see you all in the morning :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hard to see your mum and dad agreeing to that :-k :rofl: :sleep: well B!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Essie. :sleep: well. :hugs:

I'll be going up after I finish my book :) :)


----------



## mummyApril

James is still awake :shock: hes just lying there! Angel is also awake giving the lip! she went to the toilet and shouted 'and next time whoever uses the toilet last at least flush it!' well she is talkin to herself as it was her! but i wasnt going to mention that and for her to start a 'no it wasnt' argument! by the way pre-teens are GREAT! haha


----------



## firstbaby25

:haha: what a tinker! I can imagine pre teens to be a nightmare! 

I've finished the book and will be going to bed very soon :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

night Jaynie, James is still awake the last 5 days hes been going 9 30pm until 6 i can now sense an all nighter, just before a school run too o dear lol night all x


----------



## Essie

I tried leaving Lyra for longer, in case she was changing sleep cycle but to no avail. Guess she's just getting hungry during the night at the moment :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello I'm back thank goodness I missed my boys madly !!

There are trillions of pages and lots to do so I'm sure some kind turtles could update me on thje last weeks events and get me back in the loop pretty please?

I have missed you guys lots and I'm glad to be back xxx

Ps-hope your all well my lovelies xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles :howdy:

Crappy start to Monday! I took my last fruit juice out the cupboard and someone had opened it and then put it back in the cupboard so it was off :growlmad: Then had to go pay R1000 to the people who have DH's car just for the quote. They wouldn't let him have it towed home without paying

I suppose this means the day can only get better :shrug: We'll go with that!


----------



## mummyApril

Trin that is such a con! So sorry about that! N I would be real upset if someone had done that with my juice :(
Today CAN only get better :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Yay Hayleypoos! Did u have a fabbo time? What's the goss do tell, photo updates of your little prince? Xx


----------



## mummyApril

Maybe a growth spurt Essie? Although Faye used to go through the night and then she got chicken pox at 5 months and just stopped sleeping through! Until she was 2!!! Not saying this will happen to you just the sleep pattern can change I suppose :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

At half 2 the battery alarm went off on the sensor mat so I changed the batteries but all night kept dreaming the mat wasn't working no matter how I lay James on it :dohh: annoying much


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> on the topic of my nan, i need to move back to brentwood, as i am soon going to have to be her carer, my auntie had a word with me the other day saying that she is soon not going to be able to be on her own in the day, my dad will probably go back to Canada at some point and no one else has the time to look after her, whereas i can, yes i have the children but nan can come walk with me to get the girls from school etc an i can put any career on hold for my nan.

It's so sad when they get old. My granddad is 90 and he lives in Ipswich and I miss him so much. He recently had to move into a complete car facility because he can't look after himself. He has Alzheimers and is almost completely blind. So sad :nope:


----------



## poas

Morning all!! I am feeling very smug right now (sorry guys) as for the second day Esme has beaten her usual 6hr block and done almost 8 :) we just had huge cuddles and bottle and now she is gurgling away at Daddy while I move ''stuff'' in the miniscule temporary living room so we can get a table and chairs in here instead!(much better for when the kids draw,cook,eat,do puzzles etc!
I hope you all have good mondays...Trin I hope your week turns itself around quick sharp!!
Oooh...today might actually be the day I post B and Kits things!! Also I was thinking...but if it's too crap an idea thats fine, but what if we did a secret santa? I don't know exactly HOW this would be arranged, but I suspect B will have the know how to organise?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes and my BP was at 11/7 earlier :thumbup:

Do you have an odd French monitor? :shrug: I'm assuming that's 110/70 and your previous one was 100/60??


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: Me and my odd French things! No it's your bog standard Predictor electronic monitor, I was just being lazy about typing out all digits!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My doc and gyn and mw just say the shortened approximate reading too Trin, so it makes me feel like I'm in with the hip medical crowd when I say it like that, talking the scene lingo you know :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My doc and gyn and mw just say the shortened approximate reading too Trin, so it makes me feel like I'm in with the hip medical crowd when I say it like that, talking the scene lingo you know :haha:

:haha: I've never heard it said like that! We must be too old school :haha: What do you do with a 118 or 125 :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I'm still in bed all cosy and french knitting my border. Sorry for your juice and towing fee Trin :nope: And Lissy is a secret santa where we all are designated a person we have to send a gift to, and it's a surprise? Bit like the Turtle awards system? I think that's a great idea and don't mind sending everyone their gift victim by pm! Kit's better at things like that but I have more time on my hands that Kit so don't mind working out a secret gift chain at all, and I'll do it by names out of a hat so it's really random but I'll need to know who's willing to participate so as not to oblige anyone- Christmas is an expensive time! I think it's a great idea though and will be easier than us feeling we should get everyone a present :haha: What say you fellow turts to Lissy's idea? :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> on the topic of my nan, i need to move back to brentwood, as i am soon going to have to be her carer, my auntie had a word with me the other day saying that she is soon not going to be able to be on her own in the day, my dad will probably go back to Canada at some point and no one else has the time to look after her, whereas i can, yes i have the children but nan can come walk with me to get the girls from school etc an i can put any career on hold for my nan.
> 
> It's so sad when they get old. My granddad is 90 and he lives in Ipswich and I miss him so much. He recently had to move into a complete car facility because he can't look after himself. He has Alzheimers and is almost completely blind. So sad :nope:Click to expand...

aw that is sad :( i hope hes getting good care


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I'm still in bed all cosy and french knitting my border. Sorry for your juice and towing fee Trin :nope: And Lissy is a secret santa where we all are designated a person we have to send a gift to, and it's a surprise? Bit like the Turtle awards system? I think that's a great idea and don't mind sending everyone their gift victim by pm! Kit's better at things like that but I have more time on my hands that Kit so don't mind working out a secret gift chain at all, and I'll do it by names out of a hat so it's really random but I'll need to know who's willing to participate so as not to oblige anyone- Christmas is an expensive time! I think it's a great idea though and will be easier than us feeling we should get everyone a present :haha: What say you fellow turts to Lissy's idea? :flower:

I think that's a fantastic idea. I am optimistic that things will look up and I will be able to afford postage by then :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Well I'm still in bed all cosy and french knitting my border. Sorry for your juice and towing fee Trin :nope: And Lissy is a secret santa where we all are designated a person we have to send a gift to, and it's a surprise? Bit like the Turtle awards system? I think that's a great idea and don't mind sending everyone their gift victim by pm! Kit's better at things like that but I have more time on my hands that Kit so don't mind working out a secret gift chain at all, and I'll do it by names out of a hat so it's really random but I'll need to know who's willing to participate so as not to oblige anyone- Christmas is an expensive time! I think it's a great idea though and will be easier than us feeling we should get everyone a present :haha: What say you fellow turts to Lissy's idea? :flower:

i loveeeeee sending gifts!! which reminds me i must get in the loft and look for twilight for Jaynie


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah Trin you're just so not with it are you :shrug: Just round up or down and if it's a 125/88 then you stay with the 12 but you might denote the 88- so you'd say "douze-quatre-vingt-huit" but no cool French 'It' doctor would ever say "cent-vingt-cinq-quatre-vingt-huit" whilst standing nonchalantly over your forearm :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Douze neuf. That's what my bitch gyn would say to me for 125/88 :haha: Very drily and with her eyebrows raised


----------



## mummyApril

my daughter just called me woman, she is definitely a pre-teen now my baby has growned up :(


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> Yay Hayleypoos! Did u have a fabbo time? What's the goss do tell, photo updates of your little prince? Xx

It was great apart from the two times lee had a few too many and was a d*** !!!! But i let him off as it was on holidays not nasty or anything just been stupid and being an idiot:shrug:

I have a few pictures that my sister bbm'd me whilst i was away i will email them to myself and post sometime today, also will have my few holiday piccys uploaded sometime soon too camera is on charge at the min:thumbup:

So whats going down in turt world:shrug:somebody needs to tell me whats being going on?

My little man is mega teething:nope:and he is not a happy bunny he played my mum up something rotten :wacko:and Reece was a star which is good news all though he is poorly today or so he says im giving him the bennifit of the doubt:dohh:

Lissy Esme is doing fab:thumbup:i must send her present before it wont fit:haha:and im i9n for secret santa:thumbup::thumbup:

Allso have mollys pressie to send for Leo :kiss: hi molly hope your all well across the pond along with newbie and addie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know why Holly's still asleep at 9.30am- last night at 10pm ish I went to turn her light out and check the heating and put her under the covers and kiss her sleeping cheeks etc etc but she was sitting up having a teaparty with monkey and orangutang! We got her a plastic set of toy wine glasses and tumblers from the Ikea toys section at the weekend and she just loves them, and was having a convivial moment with her friends very late last night :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin i hope you have a better week than last even if you have had a pooy start that sucks about the R1000 fee when its your car !!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Beffany have you missed me? I missed your lemon week .........what are you tomorrow?
Holly sounds like a dirty stop up!!! hehe!!

Yours and sezis pregnancies are flying by............zoooooooooooom!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAYLEY! Wow you're home! Was it fab? Good weather? What food do you eat in Djerba? Did you get pissed too? Glad you're back safely :hugs: Must be soooo lovely to see your boys!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I missed you lots Hayley and you're back just in time for my ORANGE tomorrow! No big news from me, just bumbling along :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie has had an exciting ovulation with :sex: so that's the thrill of the thread at the moment Hayley :happydance: Only a few days until she does a :test:


----------



## HollyMonkey

General thread info for Hayley

Sarachka has a cold

Luna is doing an intensive breastfeeding project with Rhyko, boob camp, but we haven't heard how it's going yet. 

Newbie's worried she missed the egg

Trin had a scary incident last week where her gardener went beserk

There's more but my party animal baby has just woken up...

XxxxxX


----------



## poas

I love your summary B, and the fact that Holly holds late night monkey parties :)
Hayley how was your holiday? You and oh looked very happy in the photos I saw on fb :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

39 weeks today!!!!Can you believe!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: 

I got crosshairs and I O'd on the best day possible with sex at O-2 and O-1 :happydance: AND HAYLEY's BACK! I've missed you chicklen! Hope Nate's teeth aren't too bad and that Reece feels better soon :hugs: glad you enjoyed it :kiss: I have turtle mail, that like Trin I can't afford to send just now :nope: I'm going to get on with it next week though! 

B your daughter is too cute! 

Lissy - excellent news, you must be so proud :thumbup: 

Anyone wanna see my chart? I'm just so excited :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i wanna see ur chart :yipee:


its my anniversary today 2 yrs since i married my dh :)


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> HAYLEY! Wow you're home! Was it fab? Good weather? What food do you eat in Djerba? Did you get pissed too? Glad you're back safely :hugs: Must be soooo lovely to see your boys!

Umm not pissed maybe tipsy!! we were in bed most nights for 9pm (which was actually 8pm) back home :haha: watching a film we we're both exhausticated big time and had some lovely :sleep:, we had one day of rain which was wednesday and we went on a trip with a older couple that we befriended they we're very sweet:hugs:, we went to visit the crocs which im sure you have all seen on FB or bbm!!!
There was also a museum there of lots of artifacts and trinkets that a really wealthy family had colllected from all over the world and now exhibit in this musuem, and finally there was a an old jerba village they had either restored or remade which was cool and there were little jerban men in each hut weaving baskets,potting or rug making:thumbup: you would of loved it B!!
I have a slight tan:thumbup:which is cool for this time of year and the pool was bearable too!!



HollyMonkey said:


> I missed you lots Hayley and you're back just in time for my ORANGE tomorrow! No big news from me, just bumbling along :thumbup:


Yay orange day is upon us for B!!:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie has had an exciting ovulation with :sex: so that's the thrill of the thread at the moment Hayley :happydance: Only a few days until she does a :test:


ohh Jaynie could this be the month what a xmas present :thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> General thread info for Hayley
> 
> Sarachka has a cold
> 
> Luna is doing an intensive breastfeeding project with Rhyko, boob camp, but we haven't heard how it's going yet.
> 
> Newbie's worried she missed the egg
> 
> Trin had a scary incident last week where her gardener went beserk
> 
> There's more but my party animal baby has just woken up...
> 
> XxxxxX

sorry for cold sezi i think nate has caught my mums:nope:

luna hope its going well lover

ohh newbs hope you didnt miss operation egg catch, did you do smep this cycle?


I read Trins dillema on the bbm nasty man:growlmad:what happened in the end Trin??



poas said:


> I love your summary B, and the fact that Holly holds late night monkey parties :)
> Hayley how was your holiday? You and oh looked very happy in the photos I saw on fb :)


Do we lol i put one in nates album of me by mistake as was doing it on phone lol need to go on later and add more and rearrange etc:thumbup:it was nice to have lee to myself but missed my boys:cry:




babyhopes2010 said:


> 39 weeks today!!!!Can you believe!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

woohhhhhooooooo clare not long now lovely!!!!!! Can we have a last week bump pic??? pleasseeeee:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> i wanna see ur chart :yipee:
> 
> 
> its my anniversary today 2 yrs since i married my dh :)


Fanks :hugs: happy anniversary!! Did you get married whilst TTC? 

How do screen shot? Or should I post a link to it :shrug:?


----------



## babyhopes2010

NM: u really want one :haha:not a bare bump but will take pic of huge bump under top :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm enjoying having someone to tell!! Hayley if I have fallen pregnant my EDD will be my birthday. Hope you and Lee are ok now:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

uhhhh jaynie tis exciting on my return !!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yay Hayleypoos! Did u have a fabbo time? What's the goss do tell, photo updates of your little prince? Xx
> 
> It was great apart from the two times lee had a few too many and was a d*** !!!! But i let him off as it was on holidays not nasty or anything just been stupid and being an idiot:shrug:
> 
> I have a few pictures that my sister bbm'd me whilst i was away i will email them to myself and post sometime today, also will have my few holiday piccys uploaded sometime soon too camera is on charge at the min:thumbup:
> 
> So whats going down in turt world:shrug:somebody needs to tell me whats being going on?
> 
> My little man is mega teething:nope:and he is not a happy bunny he played my mum up something rotten :wacko:and Reece was a star which is good news all though he is poorly today or so he says im giving him the bennifit of the doubt:dohh:
> 
> Lissy Esme is doing fab:thumbup:i must send her present before it wont fit:haha:and im i9n for secret santa:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Allso have mollys pressie to send for Leo :kiss: hi molly hope your all well across the pond along with newbie and addie :hugs:Click to expand...

men just cant handle the drink it turns them into silly boys lol 
poor lil Nate n hope Reece feels better soon!


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> NM: u really want one :haha:not a bare bump but will take pic of huge bump under top :haha:


yeah i love a good bump pic :thumbup::thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> I'm enjoying having someone to tell!! Hayley if I have fallen pregnant my EDD will be my birthday. Hope you and Lee are ok now:hugs:

wow thats cool ,yeah we are good and will be big debt free in a weeks time :thumbup:how is job huntin g going:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I know why Holly's still asleep at 9.30am- last night at 10pm ish I went to turn her light out and check the heating and put her under the covers and kiss her sleeping cheeks etc etc but she was sitting up having a teaparty with monkey and orangutang! We got her a plastic set of toy wine glasses and tumblers from the Ikea toys section at the weekend and she just loves them, and was having a convivial moment with her friends very late last night :dohh:

that is too cute!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I missed you lots Hayley and you're back just in time for my ORANGE tomorrow! No big news from me, just bumbling along :thumbup:

AS IF youre an orange tomorrow! :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hayley, he came back on Saturday wanting money. Ass hole! We discovered he'd thrown water all over DH's workshop which ruined 2 computer keyboards amongst other things. He also peed in there :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee:
> 
> I got crosshairs and I O'd on the best day possible with sex at O-2 and O-1 :happydance: AND HAYLEY's BACK! I've missed you chicklen! Hope Nate's teeth aren't too bad and that Reece feels better soon :hugs: glad you enjoyed it :kiss: I have turtle mail, that like Trin I can't afford to send just now :nope: I'm going to get on with it next week though!
> 
> B your daughter is too cute!
> 
> Lissy - excellent news, you must be so proud :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone wanna see my chart? I'm just so excited :happydance:

sorry to be a dumbass but what the hell is crosshairs?


----------



## TrinityMom

I am starverating! But my leftover potato bake is rather too garlicky to eat before my 12 o clock. Wish she'd hurry up!


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> i wanna see ur chart :yipee:
> 
> 
> its my anniversary today 2 yrs since i married my dh :)

happy 39 weeks and 2 yr anniversary, how lovely if he came today :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

hope Cassies ok


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies.

I am booked in to see the consultant next week.* My midwife said I needed to see them because I had a procedure in April on my cervix to burn off bad cells.* I think it's called LLETZ or loop extraction transformation etc.

I am just wondering what the consultant is likely to say?* I'm really wondering if it's worth me going.* Don't get me wrong, I want to do everything that needs to be done for the health of the baby, I am just not sure there's much point going to this appointment if they're not really going to do much.


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie is that the address i can send to on inner sanctum? if not could you fb it please :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

hmmm Sarah i dont know what that would be about? Maybe checking how the cervix is?


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:



> Hayley, he came back on Saturday wanting money. Ass hole! We discovered he'd thrown water all over DH's workshop which ruined 2 computer keyboards amongst other things. He also peed in there :sick:

someone needs to go a hurt that man really bad!:growlmad:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My doc and gyn and mw just say the shortened approximate reading too Trin, so it makes me feel like I'm in with the hip medical crowd when I say it like that, talking the scene lingo you know :haha:
> 
> :haha: I've never heard it said like that! We must be too old school :haha: What do you do with a 118 or 125 :shrug:Click to expand...

I've never heard it said like that either. I assumed it was a French thing, like the blood sugar measurements.


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hayley, he came back on Saturday wanting money. Ass hole! We discovered he'd thrown water all over DH's workshop which ruined 2 computer keyboards amongst other things. He also peed in there :sick:

:growlmad:what a Tosspot:growlmad:
that is down right disgusting behaviour i hope the police caught up with him


----------



## Essie

Clare, happy anniversary!

Hayley, yay you're back. Glad you had a good holiday. Sorry Nates having teeth trouble, Lyra is too. I'm using a teething powder, Boots own brand, and it seems to really help her.


----------



## new mummy2010

off to town now ladies be back this after noon nuv you all so happy to be back


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> NM: u really want one :haha:not a bare bump but will take pic of huge bump under top :haha:
> 
> 
> yeah i love a good bump pic :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying having someone to tell!! Hayley if I have fallen pregnant my EDD will be my birthday. Hope you and Lee are ok now:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats cool ,yeah we are good and will be big debt free in a weeks time :thumbup:how is job huntin g going:shrug:Click to expand...

:blush: I haven't looked at least for the back end of last week! I did however complete some online tests for a fancy pants job that I want!! Back to it now soon as I show you all my crosshairs :smug: :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

i will go buy some now essie cheers for the tip xx


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, he came back on Saturday wanting money. Ass hole! We discovered he'd thrown water all over DH's workshop which ruined 2 computer keyboards amongst other things. He also peed in there :sick:
> 
> :growlmad:what a Tosspot:growlmad:
> that is down right disgusting behaviour i hope the police caught up with himClick to expand...

The police can't do anything because he didn't actually hurt me. They said if he comes back I must lie and say he was trying to break in


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> I got crosshairs and I O'd on the best day possible with sex at O-2 and O-1 :happydance: AND HAYLEY's BACK! I've missed you chicklen! Hope Nate's teeth aren't too bad and that Reece feels better soon :hugs: glad you enjoyed it :kiss: I have turtle mail, that like Trin I can't afford to send just now :nope: I'm going to get on with it next week though!
> 
> B your daughter is too cute!
> 
> Lissy - excellent news, you must be so proud :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone wanna see my chart? I'm just so excited :happydance:
> 
> sorry to be a dumbass but what the hell is crosshairs?Click to expand...

:haha: you must have been all :shrug: :saywhat:... It's when fertility friend confirms O and puts a vertical line on your chart so it looks pretty :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Sarah I'd say it is worth going. A girl I work with is pregnant after having a LLETZ and she had to have her cervix length checked. I think she said her consultant said there's a slight risk of premature labour but in not 100% sure. I'd go to the appointment though.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Clare, happy anniversary!
> 
> Hayley, yay you're back. Glad you had a good holiday. Sorry Nates having teeth trouble, Lyra is too. I'm using a teething powder, Boots own brand, and it seems to really help her.

Can you guys not get amber teething necklaces there? They work SO well

Happy Anniversary Clare :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, he came back on Saturday wanting money. Ass hole! We discovered he'd thrown water all over DH's workshop which ruined 2 computer keyboards amongst other things. He also peed in there :sick:
> 
> :growlmad:what a Tosspot:growlmad:
> that is down right disgusting behaviour i hope the police caught up with himClick to expand...
> 
> The police can't do anything because he didn't actually hurt me. They said if he comes back I must lie and say he was trying to break inClick to expand...

Seems like you have a great judicial system there Trin :growlmad: emotionally bullying someone is the same here in law... You must be so frustrated!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> I got crosshairs and I O'd on the best day possible with sex at O-2 and O-1 :happydance: AND HAYLEY's BACK! I've missed you chicklen! Hope Nate's teeth aren't too bad and that Reece feels better soon :hugs: glad you enjoyed it :kiss: I have turtle mail, that like Trin I can't afford to send just now :nope: I'm going to get on with it next week though!
> 
> B your daughter is too cute!
> 
> Lissy - excellent news, you must be so proud :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone wanna see my chart? I'm just so excited :happydance:
> 
> sorry to be a dumbass but what the hell is crosshairs?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you must have been all :shrug: :saywhat:... It's when fertility friend confirms O and puts a vertical line on your chart so it looks pretty :cloud9:Click to expand...

oooohhh i getcha :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

seriously police cant do anything.here its called harrassment and u can get a jail sentence x


----------



## babyhopes2010

edit: deleted oppsy


----------



## Essie

Lyra has a cold :( she is all snuffly and a bit miserable. We are going to our first baby massage class this afternoon so hopefully that will ease her congestion a bit. I'm going to take her into the bathroom while I have a shower as the steam is supposed to help a bit.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Clare, happy anniversary!
> 
> Hayley, yay you're back. Glad you had a good holiday. Sorry Nates having teeth trouble, Lyra is too. I'm using a teething powder, Boots own brand, and it seems to really help her.
> 
> Can you guys not get amber teething necklaces there? They work SO well
> 
> Happy Anniversary Clare :kiss:Click to expand...

I looked but I couldn't find any. You can probably order them off the Internet. I don't really know a lot about them, what do they do?


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Clare, happy anniversary!
> 
> Hayley, yay you're back. Glad you had a good holiday. Sorry Nates having teeth trouble, Lyra is too. I'm using a teething powder, Boots own brand, and it seems to really help her.
> 
> Can you guys not get amber teething necklaces there? They work SO well
> 
> Happy Anniversary Clare :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I looked but I couldn't find any. You can probably order them off the Internet. I don't really know a lot about them, what do they do?Click to expand...

Here's an article off my site on how they work https://drmom.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=157


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ea770

I think this should take you all to my beautiful chart! 

Sez - I'd go just cause until you do - you don't know whether it's useful or not. Besides a check won't hurt and it is time off work, after all.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ea770
> 
> I think this should take you all to my beautiful chart!
> 
> Sez - I'd go just cause until you do - you don't know whether it's useful or not. Besides a check won't hurt and it is time off work, after all.

Thanks, I see your crosshair! Your cycle started exactly a year after (the date I think) Lyra was conceived. I have everything crossed for you that this is your month. Can't wait til you test :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ea770
> 
> I think this should take you all to my beautiful chart!
> 
> Sez - I'd go just cause until you do - you don't know whether it's useful or not. Besides a check won't hurt and it is time off work, after all.
> 
> Thanks, I see your crosshair! Your cycle started exactly a year after (the date I think) Lyra was conceived. I have everything crossed for you that this is your month. Can't wait til you test :dust:Click to expand...

I'm really superstitious for some reason so all that is awesome! My temp this morning was 36.36 and naturally that was a sign!! 

:dohh:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## TrinityMom

Just had a major vertigo attack. Did my BP 113/76 and glucose 93 (1 hour after eating potato bake , so not bad)

Who knows :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ea770
> 
> I think this should take you all to my beautiful chart!
> 
> Sez - I'd go just cause until you do - you don't know whether it's useful or not. Besides a check won't hurt and it is time off work, after all.

Textbook beautiful chart there :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:
 

> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ea770
> 
> I think this should take you all to my beautiful chart!
> 
> Sez - I'd go just cause until you do - you don't know whether it's useful or not. Besides a check won't hurt and it is time off work, after all.
> 
> Textbook beautiful chart there :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbup: - I really really hope so. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mummyApril

im going to take a nap and i bet as soon as i doze off my delivery will arrive!


----------



## addie25

That chart is a preggy chart :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Have a good nap. I am actually going to be productive soon. I promise! I am waiting on HPT's and I bet they come when I am out :dohh:


----------



## addie25

So we changed the clocks and it got dark really early so I fell asleep at 6:30 :dohh: I woke up at 10:30 and stayed up till 1:30am then went back to sleep and woke up at 6:30am. Hopefully tonight I can stay up till at least 8pm :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Just had a major vertigo attack. Did my BP 113/76 and glucose 93 (1 hour after eating potato bake , so not bad)
> 
> Who knows :shrug:

Ha ha this made me laugh because it's like me yesterday, we are Jane Austen characters with medical apparatus:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ea770
> 
> I think this should take you all to my beautiful chart!
> 
> Sez - I'd go just cause until you do - you don't know whether it's useful or not. Besides a check won't hurt and it is time off work, after all.
> 
> Textbook beautiful chart there :thumbup:Click to expand...

I concur:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Clare, happy anniversary!
> 
> Hayley, yay you're back. Glad you had a good holiday. Sorry Nates having teeth trouble, Lyra is too. I'm using a teething powder, Boots own brand, and it seems to really help her.
> 
> Can you guys not get amber teething necklaces there? They work SO well
> 
> Happy Anniversary Clare :kiss:Click to expand...

The French swear by them, when I first went to baby swimmers I wondered why all the babies were wearing necklaces, boys and girls alike, and thought it was some weird fashion:haha: Holly never had one but then she never 'did' teething but I'll get one for bubs if he struggles, being a man baby and all


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Happy Anniversary and 39 weeks Clare  *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to do my cycle session, missed my cycling over the weekend!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Addie and B :hugs: only one week til I start testing and I am definitely busy up until then except for today and I NEVER get tempted to test in front of Adam. Enjoy the bike B - i'm pottering and cleaning and so far I have found and applied for one job today :smug: 

It's so much better that we TTC together :cloud9: I am trying to cling to that that it doesn't matter if i'm preggo this cycle because I have my man on board :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Afternoon all :wave:

No little turtle swimbulation for me and Cara today :nope: I'm most disappointed that the lady from the company couldn't be bothered to get back to me to tell me the class was now full (I know this as she told my friend who has a place) but worse, lied about sending me an email which she did not do. It's much more respectable to just say she didn't have the time or inclination to return my numerous communications rather than lie :sulk: *climbs down off the moral highground* Anyway..

Secret santa sounds great Lissy..and B..you can go ahead or I can do the honours like the TAs, it matters not :thumbup:

Luna....any updates on booby bootcamp? Hope it's going well :hugs:

Hayley..welcome home sweetie :kiss: Glad you had a good time (except for the little annoyances and sorry little Nate's teething...so is Cara :wacko:

Molly...you ok m'love? Hows the new vehicle working out?

Sezi...You feeling any better after your stinky honey and lemon tea? I would also think it's worthwhile attending the appointment..there may be implications for your pregnancy/birth..but there may not :shrug:

Jaynie...thanks for telling us what crosshairs are :haha: I kept meaning to ask. It's lookin' really good :happydance:

Trin...I just think you need some massive :hugs: and some good things to happen to you and your family. I wish this for you :kiss:

Newbs...where for art thou oh quiet one. You must be busy....have you tested????? 

Addie..how are you and your ickle twinsies? :cloud9: Hope the time change doesn't mess you up too much.

Clare..Happy anniversary and happy 39 weeks :happydance: Nearly there!!!!

Bethany..enjoy your cycling :thumbup: How cute of Holly to entertain at such a late hour :haha: I keep thinking with everything you tell us about Holly, she seems to have been a remarkably "easy" baby....I really hope you get another :thumbup:

April..enjoy your nap..and what delivery are you waiting for?

Lissy..so glad Esme is doing better. Hope all is well with everything else :flower:

Essie...ahhh, poor Lyra, turtle sniffles are doing the rounds eh? Hope a steamy room helps :flower:

Ginge...any signs of AF yet or is she still playing with you?

Crunchster...any news from you? Hope little L is behaving and you are getting some more sleepytime. How is the formula working out? You must feel like a massive weight has been lifted not doing all that pumping!

Right...that's all I can think of but sorry if I forgot something really important or someone :blush:

Nuv you all :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

What a MA-HOOOO-SIVE post Kit! :thumbup:
:hugs: Back at you


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies

My HPTs from this morning

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6212/6321537881_f9df857451.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: x


----------



## TrinityMom

I was going to walk this afternoon. Brought my walking shoes to work and everything but now :shrug: I just don't feel like it and I'm running out of time before fetching DH.....excuses, excuses....think I'll just have a decaf capuccino and chat with work DH


----------



## TrinityMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> My HPTs from this morning
> 
> https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6212/6321537881_f9df857451.jpg
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: x

OMG!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Kit what a lovely post! 

Hope you are well - thanks for the lovely positivity. :hugs: that woman clearly can't do her job properly. Are you going to look for any other alternatives? 

I see Zoie and Ginge! Any news with you 2?

Crunchie you have been awfully quiet, you ok?


----------



## firstbaby25

You know I knew you'd have news Zoie... As soon as I seen your name 

CONGRATS :hugs: 

:dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Zoie!!!! Congratulations!!!! So happy for you!!! Not one, not two but 3 sacred digis!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I just popped over to Zoie's profile and her :bfp: announcement comes on the 2 year anniversary of joining bnb! Again, superstitions.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

firstbaby25 said:


> I just popped over to Zoie's profile and her :bfp: announcement comes on the 2 year anniversary of joining bnb! Again, superstitions.

Really? LOL I didnt even realised :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

xMissxZoiex said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I just popped over to Zoie's profile and her :bfp: announcement comes on the 2 year anniversary of joining bnb! Again, superstitions.
> 
> Really? LOL I didnt even realised :haha:Click to expand...

I forgot about your story. Have you had a :bfp: before? 

I wonder how much you have spent in HPT's?!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I did get a bfp a while ago but it ended pretty quickly.

Ive probibly spent over £2000 on HPTs OPKs Fertility Tests Fertility monitors and preseed lol


----------



## firstbaby25

I'll send you some :dust: then!


----------



## Essie

Congrats on your BFP Zoie :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I clean the kitchen and come back and there are sacred digis and a mahoosive Kit post :happydance:

CONGRATS MISS ZOIE! :yipee: Tons of :dust:!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Kit, DH has asked me to make another one like Holly! She can be a real pickle sometimes, like all nearly 2 yr olds, but is so cute and funny :awww:

Had a great bike session :thumbup: I deffo feel fitter than when I restarted 8 weeks ago. I was too scared to do anything too sporty the first 7 weeks, that's quite a long time to go without sport and when I restarted cycling it made my legs ache :wacko: but now I feel all back to normal again :happydance: Same with swimming since I stopped that for about 6 weeks too, and now I feel back into swimming form since it's about 9 weeks I've been going twice a week now. Swimming tomorrow :dance:

Gosh it's almost dark here already, it's such an overcast day!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've decorated some pockets on my calender, will post pics this evening.

Must go to post office and bakers now..........


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes Kit, DH has asked me to make another one like Holly! She can be a real pickle sometimes, like all nearly 2 yr olds, but is so cute and funny :awww:
> 
> Had a great bike session :thumbup: I deffo feel fitter than when I restarted 8 weeks ago. I was too scared to do anything too sporty the first 7 weeks, that's quite a long time to go without sport and when I restarted cycling it made my legs ache :wacko: but now I feel all back to normal again :happydance: Same with swimming since I stopped that for about 6 weeks too, and now I feel back into swimming form since it's about 9 weeks I've been going twice a week now. Swimming tomorrow :dance:
> 
> Gosh it's almost dark here already, it's such an overcast day!

I've just put my lamp on soooooooooooooooo dark & overcast!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm starving. I shouldn't be, i've played at couch potato for days, so i'm trying to get through the day on a bowl of cereal, a banana and 2 rice cakes with low fat cream cheese. Then lasagne for tea. Just a cheapie frozen effort

Blondie vs No Doubt (No Doubt there's no competition DH is a legend) but ATOMIC video is on :yippie: :wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

As if i've forgotten the :yipee: smiley :dohh: that'll be the hunger. 

I've also just sent an email without signing off (to a JOB) and one without a CV attached. Such an idiot :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

:bodyb:

Power Poster Extraordinaire :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Come join me TURTLETTES I don't bite :fool:

:-k someone's on the 2WW :-k


----------



## x-ginge-x

congratulaions zoie............though i did nearly have a bloody cardiac arrest.........

it appears :af: has finally arrived for me :wohoo::yipee: and my doctors appointment is tomorrow, it's too early to consider TTC we have only been together for 6weeks and had 2 oops already, im not sure what damage going on the pill will cause but i cant use condoms and i have to do something about this!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie's symptoms so far:

Headache

Uterine twinges

Hunger

Pregnancy brain


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's impossible really to have the 'busy' mood indicator yet be posting on BnB :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to make some cauliflower cheese in a mo, the whole troop like that so that will save me cooking mulitple dishes for dinner tonight :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think it's going to be pretty my advent calendar. Once the cauliflower is in the oven I'm going to make some clay beads to use for the numbers on the calendar pockets


----------



## Essie

There was only 3 of us in the baby massage group. Lyra seemed to enjoy it, and afterwards we all sat and had a cup of tea and a chat. It was a very nice afternoon. 

Tomorrow I'm supposed to be going to see a friend from work and her new baby who is 2 weeks old, but I don't want to take Lyra if she's snuffly still so we'll see how she is in the morning.


----------



## TrinityMom

We exchanged Ch'ien's truck and this one doesn't work :dohh::growlmad:

Just had yummy chickpea burger for dinner :munch:

There is a warning for EXTREMELY UNCOMFORTABLE weather tomorrow :wacko: SO not looking forward to that


----------



## TrinityMom

Munkies in my friend's garden today


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin that's awesome! I wish I could see that everyday! 

Thanks for that B. I suspect it's my LP symptoms only thus far. But remaining hopeful :dust: 

Just had my yummy vegetable lasagne :thumbup: :munch: reading New Moon now. 

April I forgot to comment before I can't remember my address in the inner sanctum but the address will definitely reach me. Think it's my man's address. I'll PM you now...


----------



## Sarachka

Hi all

Back from the doctors. Got some stuff for my heartburn and also my chest infection. He said it was "particularly nasty" so I feel all vindicated and smug that someone other than me thought it was pretty bad and I'm not just being a drama queen.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Munkies in my friend's garden today

:sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have monkeys in my garden too :^o


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have monkeys in my garden too :^o

Yes, and Johnny Depp just moved in next door..he couldn't keep away :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Back from the doctors. Got some stuff for my heartburn and also my chest infection. He said it was "particularly nasty" so I feel all vindicated and smug that someone other than me thought it was pretty bad and I'm not just being a drama queen.

Hope you feel better once you get some of your prescription down your neck :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have monkeys in my garden too :^o
> 
> Yes, and Johnny Depp just moved in next door..he couldn't keep away :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes and I ride around on a unicorn, that's the real reason I don't drive!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> We exchanged Ch'ien's truck and this one doesn't work :dohh::growlmad:
> 
> Just had yummy chickpea burger for dinner :munch:
> 
> There is a warning for EXTREMELY UNCOMFORTABLE weather tomorrow :wacko: SO not looking forward to that

:wacko: The truck saga continues :(

What is "extremely uncomfortable" weather? Really hot and humid?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Back from the doctors. Got some stuff for my heartburn and also my chest infection. He said it was "particularly nasty" so I feel all vindicated and smug that someone other than me thought it was pretty bad and I'm not just being a drama queen.

:hugs: hope you feel better soon you on antibiotics?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> There was only 3 of us in the baby massage group. Lyra seemed to enjoy it, and afterwards we all sat and had a cup of tea and a chat. It was a very nice afternoon.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm supposed to be going to see a friend from work and her new baby who is 2 weeks old, but I don't want to take Lyra if she's snuffly still so we'll see how she is in the morning.

I quite fancied doing the baby massage classes but never got round to it. You'd obviously recommend it?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have monkeys in my garden too :^o
> 
> Yes, and Johnny Depp just moved in next door..he couldn't keep away :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and I ride around on a unicorn, that's the real reason I don't drive!Click to expand...

Ooooo, me too, only mines very old now, need a new one! His horn no longer shines and there's no glitter trail anymore when we fly through the sky :shrug: *takes it too far*


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> We exchanged Ch'ien's truck and this one doesn't work :dohh::growlmad:
> 
> Just had yummy chickpea burger for dinner :munch:
> 
> There is a warning for EXTREMELY UNCOMFORTABLE weather tomorrow :wacko: SO not looking forward to that
> 
> :wacko: The truck saga continues :(
> 
> What is "extremely uncomfortable" weather? Really hot and humid?Click to expand...

Yep :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah jay got a maaaaassive bottle of Gaviscon extra strength and some amoxicillin


----------



## Sarachka

So tired. Where is OH and why is my dinner not being cooked for me?!?!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> We exchanged Ch'ien's truck and this one doesn't work :dohh::growlmad:
> 
> Just had yummy chickpea burger for dinner :munch:
> 
> There is a warning for EXTREMELY UNCOMFORTABLE weather tomorrow :wacko: SO not looking forward to that
> 
> :wacko: The truck saga continues :(
> 
> What is "extremely uncomfortable" weather? Really hot and humid?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep :nope:Click to expand...

Oh my...don't envy you. I do love warm weather but too hot and humidity is no fun. Sweating as soon as you come out of the shower is not nice :nope:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> There was only 3 of us in the baby massage group. Lyra seemed to enjoy it, and afterwards we all sat and had a cup of tea and a chat. It was a very nice afternoon.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm supposed to be going to see a friend from work and her new baby who is 2 weeks old, but I don't want to take Lyra if she's snuffly still so we'll see how she is in the morning.
> 
> I quite fancied doing the baby massage classes but never got round to it. You'd obviously recommend it?Click to expand...

I liked it and Lyra seemed to enjoy it. They said it's a good thing to teach dads to do too for extra bonding. I've heard varying opinions from people on whether their babies enjoyed it but everyone I've spoken to said it's worth going. We did legs/feet massage today, next week we're doing arms/body. We got a handout of the different massages to do at home too.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> There was only 3 of us in the baby massage group. Lyra seemed to enjoy it, and afterwards we all sat and had a cup of tea and a chat. It was a very nice afternoon.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm supposed to be going to see a friend from work and her new baby who is 2 weeks old, but I don't want to take Lyra if she's snuffly still so we'll see how she is in the morning.
> 
> I quite fancied doing the baby massage classes but never got round to it. You'd obviously recommend it?Click to expand...
> 
> I liked it and Lyra seemed to enjoy it. They said it's a good thing to teach dads to do too for extra bonding. I've heard varying opinions from people on whether their babies enjoyed it but everyone I've spoken to said it's worth going. We did legs/feet massage today, next week we're doing arms/body. We got a handout of the different massages to do at home too.Click to expand...

I might still go then :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'd be totally sold on a class that teaches the babies how to give us massages!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'd be totally sold on a class that teaches the babies how to give us massages!

:haha:
Another unique slant on the world Sezi :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo's 8 weeks today. :cry:

Question.... I think he needs something more substantial than just breastmilk. He's hungry all the time and trust, I'm producing fine. Is it normal at this age to introduce rice cereal?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Leo's 8 weeks today. :cry:
> 
> Question.... I think he needs something more substantial than just breastmilk. He's hungry all the time and trust, I'm producing fine. Is it normal at this age to introduce rice cereal?

Over here Molly, the advice used to be to start weaning from 16 weeks, now it's 24 weeks. Maybe you could give him some hungry baby formula instead of baby rice etc as a start and see if you feel that makes a difference? I know Cara will not make it to 6 months to be weaned...she's very interested already in whatever we are eating!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sweet article
https://www.bestforbabes.org/14-ways-for-dads-to-be-engaged-with-their-breastfed-babes


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Leo's 8 weeks today. :cry:
> 
> Question.... I think he needs something more substantial than just breastmilk. He's hungry all the time and trust, I'm producing fine. Is it normal at this age to introduce rice cereal?

Please please please don't give him cereal!!!!

WHO says 6 months; for big babies, anything between 4-6 months but I really really wouldn't start with cereal of any kind. Babies only product amylase - which is what we need to digest starches - at 9 months so he won't be able to digest it and it could lead to allergies. Best not to start ANY solids before 4 months - risks include allergies and necrotising gut - where the intestines can literally die. We had a baby like this who was started on rice cereal at 6 weeks


----------



## TrinityMom

Ooops! Got a bit soap-box-y :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Leo's 8 weeks today. :cry:
> 
> Question.... I think he needs something more substantial than just breastmilk. He's hungry all the time and trust, I'm producing fine. Is it normal at this age to introduce rice cereal?
> 
> Please please please don't give him cereal!!!!
> 
> WHO says 6 months; for big babies, anything between 4-6 months but I really really wouldn't start with cereal of any kind. Babies only product amylase - which is what we need to digest starches - at 9 months so he won't be able to digest it and it could lead to allergies. Best not to start ANY solids before 4 months - risks include allergies and necrotising gut - where the intestines can literally die. We had a baby like this who was started on rice cereal at 6 weeksClick to expand...

:blush: Sorry Trin...that's the advice we now get here in the UK


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Leo's 8 weeks today. :cry:
> 
> Question.... I think he needs something more substantial than just breastmilk. He's hungry all the time and trust, I'm producing fine. Is it normal at this age to introduce rice cereal?
> 
> Please please please don't give him cereal!!!!
> 
> WHO says 6 months; for big babies, anything between 4-6 months but I really really wouldn't start with cereal of any kind. Babies only product amylase - which is what we need to digest starches - at 9 months so he won't be able to digest it and it could lead to allergies. Best not to start ANY solids before 4 months - risks include allergies and necrotising gut - where the intestines can literally die. We had a baby like this who was started on rice cereal at 6 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> :blush: Sorry Trin...that's the advice we now get here in the UKClick to expand...

Don't apologise! That's what everyone is told and this is largely propogated by the baby food companies and isn't supported by evidence.

I have several reps who visit me from Nestle etc and they all say the same thing, and they go to all the clinic sisters and tell them the same things


----------



## TrinityMom

https://mamabirth.blogspot.com/2010/09/10-ways-to-prepare-mom-for-great-birth.html


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Leo's 8 weeks today. :cry:
> 
> Question.... I think he needs something more substantial than just breastmilk. He's hungry all the time and trust, I'm producing fine. Is it normal at this age to introduce rice cereal?
> 
> Please please please don't give him cereal!!!!
> 
> WHO says 6 months; for big babies, anything between 4-6 months but I really really wouldn't start with cereal of any kind. Babies only product amylase - which is what we need to digest starches - at 9 months so he won't be able to digest it and it could lead to allergies. Best not to start ANY solids before 4 months - risks include allergies and necrotising gut - where the intestines can literally die. We had a baby like this who was started on rice cereal at 6 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> :blush: Sorry Trin...that's the advice we now get here in the UKClick to expand...
> 
> Don't apologise! That's what everyone is told and this is largely propogated by the baby food companies and isn't supported by evidence.
> 
> I have several reps who visit me from Nestle etc and they all say the same thing, and they go to all the clinic sisters and tell them the same thingsClick to expand...

Yeah...like I said, I will see how Cara goes from 16 weeks onwards and then make decisions about weaning despite what the health visitor will undoubtedly say!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Afternoon all :wave:
> 
> No little turtle swimbulation for me and Cara today :nope: I'm most disappointed that the lady from the company couldn't be bothered to get back to me to tell me the class was now full (I know this as she told my friend who has a place) but worse, lied about sending me an email which she did not do. It's much more respectable to just say she didn't have the time or inclination to return my numerous communications rather than lie :sulk: *climbs down off the moral highground* Anyway..
> 
> Secret santa sounds great Lissy..and B..you can go ahead or I can do the honours like the TAs, it matters not :thumbup:
> 
> Luna....any updates on booby bootcamp? Hope it's going well :hugs:
> 
> Hayley..welcome home sweetie :kiss: Glad you had a good time (except for the little annoyances and sorry little Nate's teething...so is Cara :wacko:
> 
> Molly...you ok m'love? Hows the new vehicle working out?
> 
> Sezi...You feeling any better after your stinky honey and lemon tea? I would also think it's worthwhile attending the appointment..there may be implications for your pregnancy/birth..but there may not :shrug:
> 
> Jaynie...thanks for telling us what crosshairs are :haha: I kept meaning to ask. It's lookin' really good :happydance:
> 
> Trin...I just think you need some massive :hugs: and some good things to happen to you and your family. I wish this for you :kiss:
> 
> Newbs...where for art thou oh quiet one. You must be busy....have you tested?????
> 
> Addie..how are you and your ickle twinsies? :cloud9: Hope the time change doesn't mess you up too much.
> 
> Clare..Happy anniversary and happy 39 weeks :happydance: Nearly there!!!!
> 
> Bethany..enjoy your cycling :thumbup: How cute of Holly to entertain at such a late hour :haha: I keep thinking with everything you tell us about Holly, she seems to have been a remarkably "easy" baby....I really hope you get another :thumbup:
> 
> April..enjoy your nap..and what delivery are you waiting for?
> 
> Lissy..so glad Esme is doing better. Hope all is well with everything else :flower:
> 
> Essie...ahhh, poor Lyra, turtle sniffles are doing the rounds eh? Hope a steamy room helps :flower:
> 
> Ginge...any signs of AF yet or is she still playing with you?
> 
> Crunchster...any news from you? Hope little L is behaving and you are getting some more sleepytime. How is the formula working out? You must feel like a massive weight has been lifted not doing all that pumping!
> 
> Right...that's all I can think of but sorry if I forgot something really important or someone :blush:
> 
> Nuv you all :hugs:

well shes not very nice! sorry Kit :hugs: 
i got this for James as hes in a big boy cot now :) 
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/315fvYHI0QL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
it projects fish stars and swirls onto the ceiling too :)
Angel had it as a baby but i gave it to my friend.


----------



## mummyApril

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> My HPTs from this morning
> 
> https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6212/6321537881_f9df857451.jpg
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: x

yay congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

I don't think I posted on the secret Santa idea. I think it's a fab idea :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, he came back on Saturday wanting money. Ass hole! We discovered he'd thrown water all over DH's workshop which ruined 2 computer keyboards amongst other things. He also peed in there :sick:
> 
> :growlmad:what a Tosspot:growlmad:
> that is down right disgusting behaviour i hope the police caught up with himClick to expand...
> 
> The police can't do anything because he didn't actually hurt me. They said if he comes back I must lie and say he was trying to break inClick to expand...


:growlmad: im getting crosser for you Trin with each thing you tell me:nope:



xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> My HPTs from this morning
> 
> https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6212/6321537881_f9df857451.jpg
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: x

CONGRATS SWEETIE :hugs:



Sarachka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Back from the doctors. Got some stuff for my heartburn and also my chest infection. He said it was "particularly nasty" so I feel all vindicated and smug that someone other than me thought it was pretty bad and I'm not just being a drama queen.

Ohh Sezi glad you got some potions hope you and noah feel better soon:kiss:

Also on the other medical dilemma about the treatment you had regarding seeing the consultant .............i had the same treatment and was told about the premature labouring and cervix length changing etc but when i found out i was preggo and mentioned it at the MW and hosp apps they said if that was going to happen or a risk of it happening then they would of recieved a letter in my notes that the consultant who done the treatment would of added in case of pregnancies in the future:shrug:they never checked me or made me see a consultant what level we're your cells at ? mine we're CIN 2-3 and 3 in some areas i had a massive chunk burnt out and i only went 6 days early so what im saying is my opinion is you will be just fine tiger :thumbup:but as jaynie states its a day off :winkwink:


Hi kittycat :flower: yes had a rather stressful afternoon since around 2.15 nathanial has non stop screamed unless drinking?? He has had calpol once at around 6pm 2 lots of boots teething salts and numerous dollops of teething gel ? i want a necklace like Trin & B are on about :thumbup:

OHH also Cat where did you get all Caras little buggy toys from ?? Tres cool:winkwink:and a random question how many layers are you all putting on bebes at night now its chillywilly weatherover in blighty??


Sorry only just back on computer froze earlier then it was tea time:dohh:

also been knee deep in holiday washing:cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am off to bed turtletonians
Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh yeah Hayley that's an update I need to give - everyone is saying that my nub is very very VERY girlie!! Only 6 weeks to wait ...


----------



## Sarachka

Night trinny xxx


----------



## Essie

Aw Hayley sorry the teething powder didn't help Nate. There are some Tommee Tippee things you can get for then to chew, a bit like a dummy but gum shaped. Sounds like Nate is really suffering though so I'm not sure if they'd help. If you find somewhere to get an amber necklace let me know. I hope Nate settles soon :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Lyra is sucking on my wrist like a vampire :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been hand sewing my calendar pockets, done 9 so far...colour's rubbish in flash shot but for an idea...



And am pleased to announce 3 greens for today :thumbup: 

*105
86
99*


----------



## HollyMonkey

8 weeks seems quite young to solid feed Mollz. Mind you my bro had solids from 2 weeks coz he didn't suck and he's alright. He does have a hairy back though so there are risks :haha: 

My doc, coz my mum has coeliac disease, didn't want me leaving it too late to wean with Holly but still recommended waiting until 5 months to avoid allergy and digestive issues. The government change their guidelines every couple of yrs, so I just follow my doc's advice, she's been a pediatrician for 30yrs so she knows her stuff, I'll ask her about Leo for you next time I'm there!! Which is next Thursday!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi kittycat :flower: yes had a rather stressful afternoon since around 2.15 nathanial has non stop screamed unless drinking?? He has had calpol once at around 6pm 2 lots of boots teething salts and numerous dollops of teething gel ? i want a necklace like Trin & B are on about :thumbup:
> 
> OHH also Cat where did you get all Caras little buggy toys from ?? Tres cool:winkwink:and a random question how many layers are you all putting on bebes at night now its chillywilly weatherover in blighty??

Oh dear, that sounds awful Hayley..poor Nathanial :nope: Apparently the best teething relief to get is Ashton and Parsons teething powder. The trouble is, I can't get my hands on any...apparently there's a manufacturing issue and they are like gold dust! I think we'll all need an amber necklace :thumbup:

Also, Cara's toys..some came from ELC and some from Debenhams and the toy spiral was from John Lewis. I just bought the links that enable you to to attach them to the pram :thumbup:

Regarding layers...Cara sleeps with a fleecy sleepsuit with a 2.5 tog sleeping bag every night now. If it gets any cooler, I will put a vest under the sleepsuit :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed too lasses, reading and snuggling to be done :thumbup:

Nighty night all :hugs:

ps When I lie down in bed I can feel little movements sometimes, hoping for some tonight...

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra is sucking on my wrist like a vampire :wacko:

:haha:

It's funny you should say this...Cara has taken to sucking/gumming my jawline. I've pointed it out to OH in case I have to explain any lovebites :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks essie and kit i think he is just been a typical man !!! 

sarachka i still say boy......but im always wrong ha!!

im off to zzzzzzz now been a long ass day xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

night Trin night Beffany xxx


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kittycat :flower: yes had a rather stressful afternoon since around 2.15 nathanial has non stop screamed unless drinking?? He has had calpol once at around 6pm 2 lots of boots teething salts and numerous dollops of teething gel ? i want a necklace like Trin & B are on about :thumbup:
> 
> OHH also Cat where did you get all Caras little buggy toys from ?? Tres cool:winkwink:and a random question how many layers are you all putting on bebes at night now its chillywilly weatherover in blighty??
> 
> Oh dear, that sounds awful Hayley..poor Nathanial :nope: Apparently the best teething relief to get is Ashton and Parsons teething powder. The trouble is, I can't get my hands on any...apparently there's a manufacturing issue and they are like gold dust! I think we'll all need an amber necklace :thumbup:
> 
> Also, Cara's toys..some came from ELC and some from Debenhams and the toy spiral was from John Lewis. I just bought the links that enable you to to attach them to the pram :thumbup:
> 
> Regarding layers...Cara sleeps with a fleecy sleepsuit with a 2.5 tog sleeping bag every night now. If it gets any cooler, I will put a vest under the sleepsuit :thumbup:Click to expand...

I heard that is the best teething relief too but same issue, nowhere has it. Luckily the boots powder seems to help Lyra.


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Bethany..enjoy the little flutters because soon they'll be big ol' boots!! :tease: 

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Night Trin, B and Hayley :sleep: well


----------



## firstbaby25

Night sleepy turtles.. :sleep: well I've largely read again. My headache is back. Could it be a tumour? 

Have you tried eBay for these necklaces? Hayles sorry about Nate I think ash and James used a teething powder that they really rated!


----------



## kit_cat

Night Hayley :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kittycat :flower: yes had a rather stressful afternoon since around 2.15 nathanial has non stop screamed unless drinking?? He has had calpol once at around 6pm 2 lots of boots teething salts and numerous dollops of teething gel ? i want a necklace like Trin & B are on about :thumbup:
> 
> OHH also Cat where did you get all Caras little buggy toys from ?? Tres cool:winkwink:and a random question how many layers are you all putting on bebes at night now its chillywilly weatherover in blighty??
> 
> Oh dear, that sounds awful Hayley..poor Nathanial :nope: Apparently the best teething relief to get is Ashton and Parsons teething powder. The trouble is, I can't get my hands on any...apparently there's a manufacturing issue and they are like gold dust! I think we'll all need an amber necklace :thumbup:
> 
> Also, Cara's toys..some came from ELC and some from Debenhams and the toy spiral was from John Lewis. I just bought the links that enable you to to attach them to the pram :thumbup:
> 
> Regarding layers...Cara sleeps with a fleecy sleepsuit with a 2.5 tog sleeping bag every night now. If it gets any cooler, I will put a vest under the sleepsuit :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that is the best teething relief too but same issue, nowhere has it. Luckily the boots powder seems to help Lyra.Click to expand...

I actually just bought the Boots powder today, so hopefully when I need to use it, it will work for Cara too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Night sleepy turtles.. :sleep: well I've largely read again. My headache is back. Could it be a tumour?
> 
> Have you tried eBay for these necklaces? Hayles sorry about Nate I think ash and James used a teething powder that they really rated!

Oooh, you and me with matching hers and hers tumours! My head has been sore again today :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Struggling with New Moon now Edward's gone :cry: 

Teething is horrid but unfortunately VERY necessary... :nope: that's why you don't remember being a baby isn't it? Cause it's all actually quite painful?


----------



## kit_cat

Good night from me too...chat tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Kit :sleep: well.

I've just googled :blush: my cycle variation and now if I don't get pregnant I'm going to talk to my doctor about them!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Struggling with New Moon now Edward's gone :cry:
> 
> Teething is horrid but unfortunately VERY necessary... :nope: that's why you don't remember being a baby isn't it? Cause it's all actually quite painful?

Jacob is more than compensation :winkwink: To be honest, I do love the idea of Edward, the romance, the unrivalled love etc etc but I'm sorry, Jacob kicks his ass in the buff department..you can't deny it. Intellectually and emotionally it's Edward but physically....well, no contest :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Struggling with New Moon now Edward's gone :cry:
> 
> Teething is horrid but unfortunately VERY necessary... :nope: that's why you don't remember being a baby isn't it? Cause it's all actually quite painful?
> 
> Jacob is more than compensation :winkwink: To be honest, I do love the idea of Edward, the romance, the unrivalled love etc etc but I'm sorry, Jacob kicks his ass in the buff department..you can't deny it. Intellectually and emotionally it's Edward but physically....well, no contest :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not for the buff type muscles scare me. I don't like Taylor laudnter (sp?) as much as Robert Pattinson... The Edward in my head is awesome though *swoons*.


----------



## Essie

Night night from me too, for a few hours at least :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Struggling with New Moon now Edward's gone :cry:
> 
> Teething is horrid but unfortunately VERY necessary... :nope: that's why you don't remember being a baby isn't it? Cause it's all actually quite painful?
> 
> Jacob is more than compensation :winkwink: To be honest, I do love the idea of Edward, the romance, the unrivalled love etc etc but I'm sorry, Jacob kicks his ass in the buff department..you can't deny it. Intellectually and emotionally it's Edward but physically....well, no contest :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not for the buff type muscles scare me. I don't like Taylor laudnter (sp?) as much as Robert Pattinson... The Edward in my head is awesome though *swoons*.Click to expand...

I'm not really into muscles either really, just manly and toned..oh and a sixpack doesn't completely turn me off :haha: To be fair, I read the books before seeing any of the films and the Edward in my head kicked R-Patz and Taylor Lautner's butts!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Struggling with New Moon now Edward's gone :cry:
> 
> Teething is horrid but unfortunately VERY necessary... :nope: that's why you don't remember being a baby isn't it? Cause it's all actually quite painful?
> 
> Jacob is more than compensation :winkwink: To be honest, I do love the idea of Edward, the romance, the unrivalled love etc etc but I'm sorry, Jacob kicks his ass in the buff department..you can't deny it. Intellectually and emotionally it's Edward but physically....well, no contest :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not for the buff type muscles scare me. I don't like Taylor laudnter (sp?) as much as Robert Pattinson... The Edward in my head is awesome though *swoons*.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really into muscles either really, just manly and toned..oh and a sixpack doesn't completely turn me off :haha: To be fair, I read the books before seeing any of the films and the Edward in my head kicked R-Patz and Taylor Lautner's butts!Click to expand...

See that's the point I'm at I haven't watched any films :shrug: maybe that's why we disagree but I rarely change my mind!! 

I'll let you get off to bed now :haha: I'm going to read some and go up myself :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have monkeys in my garden too :^o
> 
> Yes, and Johnny Depp just moved in next door..he couldn't keep away :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and I ride around on a unicorn, that's the real reason I don't drive!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, me too, only mines very old now, need a new one! His horn no longer shines and there's no glitter trail anymore when we fly through the sky :shrug: *takes it too far*Click to expand...

Unicorns are sooo 90s I have a pegasus :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Leo's 8 weeks today. :cry:
> 
> Question.... I think he needs something more substantial than just breastmilk. He's hungry all the time and trust, I'm producing fine. Is it normal at this age to introduce rice cereal?

Over here they don't recommend it as it doesn't digest properly, they say 4 months, so I had to put James on the hungrier baby milk at 8 weeks! (I see the twin thing still going strong lol) he's done fine with it, but is now getting a little hungrier quicker (bad grammar) so will be introducing a little baby rice in a couple weeks (4 months is allowed)


----------



## addie25

Good nt everyone!!


----------



## mummyApril

Iv missed everyone tonight, I have literally just stopped! And am now in bed, my dad came over which was nice :) I'm soooo shattered and have to get some sleep before busy days tomorrow x


----------



## Essie

Lyra is really snuffly tonight. She isn't sleeping well at all. I've got a thing to help get the mucus out of her nose but she doesn't like it. Lots of cuddles needed tonight.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls.

Boot camp is done, for now... I wish I could say Rhyko is exclusively breastfeeding, but that's just not the case. I tired so, so hard and I do think we made progress, but he just doesn't seem very efficient at the breast. He will feed for twenty minutes each side and then be hungry again an hour and a half later. Whereas with the bottle he can take 2 oz in fifteen minutes and be satisfied for two and a half or three hours.
And I am just so paranoid about my milk supply! Prior to this I was pumping every two to three hours and getting 2 to 3 oz each time. I know Rhyko isn't getting that much and I don't want my supply to die! :cry:

I have been pumping several times a day, still, to try and keep it up. I'm not sure what to do!!!

He also tends to fall asleep at the breast much easier than with a bottle. He will stop taking nice sucks and swallows and will just nibble. 

I will say that I got a "My Breast friend" and that is wonderful!!


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko is 7 weeks old today! And 8 lbs on the dot. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Umm...tmi I'm sure, but oh and I dtd last night, and now when I went to the loo there is bright red blood,not lots....is this normal?
I was single when I had Harri-think it was a yr and half before I got laid lol, so this is all new to me but I'm a bit worried?


----------



## Mollykins

If one thing went right in my life, I might just pass out due to shock. Excuse my British but, bloody hell man.


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Kit, Trin, Jaynie, Bethany, and April on the solids talk. I've never started a baby so soon on solids before so I feel good for that. Hmmm... can I mix a small bit of formula into a breastmilk bottle or must it be mixed with water?


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Kit, Trin, Jaynie, Bethany, and April on the solids talk. I've never started a baby so soon on solids before so I feel good for that. Hmmm... can I mix a small bit of formula into a breastmilk bottle or must it be mixed with water?

I've wondered this myself. Despite not having a baby! I always wonder (while the poor mites barely taste anything) if you could even mix water, breast milk and formula... Hope he gets something for his hunger!


----------



## firstbaby25

There's no sugar for my :coffee: and I'm sad about it. Considering going the shop first thing :-k

Lissy I'm not sure what it but given the circumstances (you just squeezed out a 10lb-er) I'd be inclined to say you are fine! Just watch it maybe, go the docs if it happens again. 

Morning all I was very warm again :smug: another nice temp.


----------



## Sarachka

Morning hot stuff Jaynie.


----------



## mummyApril

Luna lovey James only ever did 20 mins each boobie and fed every 2 hours! This the midwife said was really good! I think you're doing a fabbo job! Wow on rhykos weight!


----------



## mummyApril

Molly wish I could help make things easier for you lovey! I'm not sure about formula with breastmilk, Trin will know :) hugs coming your way x


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy did you tear when having bubi? If so I'd say that would be it, as long as your not (sorry) gushing etc then I wouldn't worry! Have you had your first period yet? X


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie I'm sending over some sugar, I'd hate that! Brilliant on the high temp what is it today?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Morning hot stuff Jaynie.

Meow!! I'm up!! I hate that you work when I don't - this 2ww is dragging.


----------



## mummyApril

James was a little out of routine last night with my dad over etc, he missed his half 5 nap so when he went for his 7 30 nap at 8pm he didn't wake for his half 9 last feed and woke up at 4am instead of 6! It was a real shock to my system and I couldn't get back to sleep veryyy tired, (he's still cute though lol)


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie I'm sending over some sugar, I'd hate that! Brilliant on the high temp what is it today?

:yipee: 36.58 if you click 'my ovulation chart' you will all see the jump :smug: 

I'm going the shop in my pyjamas. Like now so I don't get too seen :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie hope Lyra gets better soon, have you heard of Karvol? Its meant to be good for babies and snuffles not sure what age you can use it from? X


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie is preggy :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Wooohoo Jaynie baby! Hey guess what you'll be able to do tomorrow cos you're not at work? Watch twilight :)


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks April :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Lunes if you're happy - I'm happy. You are a diamond for perseverance with him and in some way he'll thank you for it :hugs: :yipee: well done you two 'breast friend's :haha: love that.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie is preggy :happydance:

I sincerely hope so mrs Molly :cloud9: trying not obsess too much about it. But it's hard not to :sulk: it must be better trying for your second :shrug: your first keeps you going :shrug:


----------



## poas

mummyApril said:


> Lissy did you tear when having bubi? If so I'd say that would be it, as long as your not (sorry) gushing etc then I wouldn't worry! Have you had your first period yet? X

I tore really badly-I was unsure about having sex to tell the truth, but as I felt ok I thought it was probably a good idea to...get it over with?! That sounds bad, I don't mean it horribly I just was really scared and thought the more I left it the worse it would get (fear wise)
I bet I sound stupid now, but....I don't care-na na na na na!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie hope Lyra feels better soon :hugs: hope you feel ok too. As your sleep has no doubt suffered!

Really gonna run the shop now :)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I'm sending over some sugar, I'd hate that! Brilliant on the high temp what is it today?
> 
> :yipee: 36.58 if you click 'my ovulation chart' you will all see the jump :smug:
> 
> I'm going the shop in my pyjamas. Like now so I don't get too seen :haha:Click to expand...

omg just came on laptop n clicked your chart that is one big leap into preggoness! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I meant to say well done with Master Rhyko. :thumbup: How's his reflux doing? Any better?


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Lissy did you tear when having bubi? If so I'd say that would be it, as long as your not (sorry) gushing etc then I wouldn't worry! Have you had your first period yet? X
> 
> I tore really badly-I was unsure about having sex to tell the truth, but as I felt ok I thought it was probably a good idea to...get it over with?! That sounds bad, I don't mean it horribly I just was really scared and thought the more I left it the worse it would get (fear wise)
> I bet I sound stupid now, but....I don't care-na na na na na!Click to expand...

you dont sound stupid at all! i still havent dtd! scared my insides will split open! id say it is just your tear that got a bit irritated then, im sure its fine :hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie hope Lyra gets better soon, have you heard of Karvol? Its meant to be good for babies and snuffles not sure what age you can use it from? X

I was wondering whether karvol can be used for babies. Maybe if I put some in a bowl of steaming water and sat her near it? I had to hold her all night because she was so miserable and couldn't breathe properly lying down.


----------



## Sarachka

Jay when you've got the sugar, mines a white tea with one. I have a feeling that Jay makes a mean cuppa.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Jay when you've got the sugar, mines a white tea with one. I have a feeling that Jay makes a mean cuppa.

You know me so well - I AM good at tea and coffee making :smug:. How did you guess? :cloud9: and we have the same tea.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I'm sending over some sugar, I'd hate that! Brilliant on the high temp what is it today?
> 
> :yipee: 36.58 if you click 'my ovulation chart' you will all see the jump :smug:
> 
> I'm going the shop in my pyjamas. Like now so I don't get too seen :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> omg just came on laptop n clicked your chart that is one big leap into preggoness! :happydance:Click to expand...

I really hope so April. I got ahead of myself open route to the shop, thinking of booking scans and announcing and stuff :haha: :haha:. I have to keep it real!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

morning kit - isn't it a lovely turtle morning chat?! How was your night with Cara? I keep meaning to ask because I have forgotten. I know a girl named Cara and it is pronounced Ka - ra. Is this how Cara is pronounced rather than Car-a, hope you understand.


----------



## mummyApril

i will be back to chat i must do school run xx


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Boot camp is done, for now... I wish I could say Rhyko is exclusively breastfeeding, but that's just not the case. I tired so, so hard and I do think we made progress, but he just doesn't seem very efficient at the breast. He will feed for twenty minutes each side and then be hungry again an hour and a half later. Whereas with the bottle he can take 2 oz in fifteen minutes and be satisfied for two and a half or three hours.
> And I am just so paranoid about my milk supply! Prior to this I was pumping every two to three hours and getting 2 to 3 oz each time. I know Rhyko isn't getting that much and I don't want my supply to die! :cry:
> 
> I have been pumping several times a day, still, to try and keep it up. I'm not sure what to do!!!
> 
> He also tends to fall asleep at the breast much easier than with a bottle. He will stop taking nice sucks and swallows and will just nibble.
> 
> I will say that I got a "My Breast friend" and that is wonderful!!

Luna...well done on all the effort you've put in here..it can't be easy. I do think though that as Rhyko is clearly gaining weight (massive congrats on him reachng 8lbs!) and if he has plenty of wet/dirty nappies then he's getting what he needs. I know my milk supply has been up and down with the changing demands from Cara but it does adjust itself so I'd be hopeful that your supply wouldn't die, at worst maybe take a dip :shrug: and be boosted when Rhyko takes more.

Cara is also the very devil for falling asleep on me hence why she has a bottle feed as her last feed at night. This way I know what she's had :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Jay when you've got the sugar, mines a white tea with one. I have a feeling that Jay makes a mean cuppa.
> 
> You know me so well - I AM good at tea and coffee making :smug:. How did you guess? :cloud9: and we have the same tea.Click to expand...


I think it's cos ur northern and you come across as very practical. Those two qualities combined = lovely cuppa!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Umm...tmi I'm sure, but oh and I dtd last night, and now when I went to the loo there is bright red blood,not lots....is this normal?
> I was single when I had Harri-think it was a yr and half before I got laid lol, so this is all new to me but I'm a bit worried?

Ah, just maybe irritated a small nick somewhere. Unless it's painful or you keeping getting lots of blood I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> If one thing went right in my life, I might just pass out due to shock. Excuse my British but, bloody hell man.

Oh Molly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Kit, Trin, Jaynie, Bethany, and April on the solids talk. I've never started a baby so soon on solids before so I feel good for that. Hmmm... can I mix a small bit of formula into a breastmilk bottle or must it be mixed with water?

I believe the answer would be probably not. I know you're advised to only mix up formula as per the correct instructions...although the implications of doing what you're suggesting...well I don't know :shrug: I think there is a risk of dehydrating babies with mixtures too rich.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I'm sending over some sugar, I'd hate that! Brilliant on the high temp what is it today?
> 
> :yipee: 36.58 if you click 'my ovulation chart' you will all see the jump :smug:
> 
> I'm going the shop in my pyjamas. Like now so I don't get too seen :haha:Click to expand...

:shock:

OMG..we may just have lift off :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie hope Lyra gets better soon, have you heard of Karvol? Its meant to be good for babies and snuffles not sure what age you can use it from? X
> 
> I was wondering whether karvol can be used for babies. Maybe if I put some in a bowl of steaming water and sat her near it? I had to hold her all night because she was so miserable and couldn't breathe properly lying down.Click to expand...

Poor little soul.I hope this doesn't last long. Cara had a cold in her very early weeks and I was so worried...I know how you'll be feeling :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Loving the chart jaynie! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hang your baby upside down by it's feet for an hour or so if it get's a sniffly cold, with a bucket underneath to catch the snot. Works a treat to drain them :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I'm sending over some sugar, I'd hate that! Brilliant on the high temp what is it today?
> 
> :yipee: 36.58 if you click 'my ovulation chart' you will all see the jump :smug:
> 
> I'm going the shop in my pyjamas. Like now so I don't get too seen :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> OMG..we may just have lift off :happydance:Click to expand...

That's really warm for me. I also got up and had a wee and then lay there reading and stuff and it had come down to 36.34... Could be a freak reading because I WAS very warm when I woke up :-k

I can't wait to just know.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> morning kit - isn't it a lovely turtle morning chat?! How was your night with Cara? I keep meaning to ask because I have forgotten. I know a girl named Cara and it is pronounced Ka - ra. Is this how Cara is pronounced rather than Car-a, hope you understand.

Hiya!

Not too bad a night with Cara...up at 3am for a feed then back up at 6am because that's when OHs alarm goes off for work :wacko: Cara didn't get up until 7am though :thumbup:

Hmm, not sure if i see the difference between Car-a and Ka-ra? She's Ca-ra but of course it always sounds different because of my accent :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Loving the chart jaynie! :yipee:

:thumbup: thanks. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the optimism but I am trying not to be too enthusiastic because well, it clearly doesn't work all the time this TTC thing... Sighs. I really really really hope I am. I'd easily sacrifice Stone Roses for a baby :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I'm sending over some sugar, I'd hate that! Brilliant on the high temp what is it today?
> 
> :yipee: 36.58 if you click 'my ovulation chart' you will all see the jump :smug:
> 
> I'm going the shop in my pyjamas. Like now so I don't get too seen :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> OMG..we may just have lift off :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's really warm for me. I also got up and had a wee and then lay there reading and stuff and it had come down to 36.34... Could be a freak reading because I WAS very warm when I woke up :-k
> 
> I can't wait to just know.Click to expand...

I know....just a few more days and we can start obsessing over wee sticks :yipee: I can hardly wait :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aujourd'hui j'ai une orange :wohoo: A true intermediate fruit! :yipee:

https://michael.matur.free.fr/123/orange.jpg

https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/078/0/b/orange_monkey_productions_logo_by_aaronhockey.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/416IQ24gR2L.jpg

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gve43qoe2uw/SfyO2RExw8I/AAAAAAAAAsc/q_WXsRYu008/s400/OrangeMonkey.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

It'd be good to have :bfp: before christmas but i'm going to turn the uncertainty and negativity in to positivity and like you know it's fun. Waiting to see if you are growin a baby!! I might POAS on Friday if I have the sticks at that point :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Jay when you've got the sugar, mines a white tea with one. I have a feeling that Jay makes a mean cuppa.
> 
> You know me so well - I AM good at tea and coffee making :smug:. How did you guess? :cloud9: and we have the same tea.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's cos ur northern and you come across as very practical. Those two qualities combined = lovely cuppa!Click to expand...

sweeping generalisations there. Love it. It'd be good if we really did meet for a brew one day :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Loving the chart jaynie! :yipee:
> 
> :thumbup: thanks. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the optimism but I am trying not to be too enthusiastic because well, it clearly doesn't work all the time this TTC thing... Sighs. I really really really hope I am. I'd easily sacrifice Stone Roses for a baby :cloud9:Click to expand...

I've had many a promising looking chart until 13dpo and then AF arrives so one has to remain a bit levelheaded but your headaches are good, and there's NO REASON WHY YOU SHOULDN'T BE PREGNANT so that's the reason I'm feeling very optimistic:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> morning kit - isn't it a lovely turtle morning chat?! How was your night with Cara? I keep meaning to ask because I have forgotten. I know a girl named Cara and it is pronounced Ka - ra. Is this how Cara is pronounced rather than Car-a, hope you understand.
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> Not too bad a night with Cara...up at 3am for a feed then back up at 6am because that's when OHs alarm goes off for work :wacko: Cara didn't get up until 7am though :thumbup:
> 
> Hmm, not sure if i see the difference between Car-a and Ka-ra? She's Ca-ra but of course it always sounds different because of my accent :shrug:Click to expand...

I can't explain it. I have known Car-a's and Ca-ra and they are different. One's like Clara without the L! One has phonetic a sounds... Very tricky when I meet you i'll say them both :haha: 

glad she was good for you. You two are really getting in to being mum and daughter now then? :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

In French Cara has a rolled 'r'. Sometimes Scots roll r's too don't they Kit?


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I am confused between the a and the r - do you know what I mean B? 

I guess I say it in my head like a Warringtonian? And not the proper way.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My ex has agreed to wait with Holly again at the hospital while I see my diabetologue on Thursday. I really don't know what I'd do without him at the moment :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I think I am confused between the a and the r - do you know what I mean B?
> 
> I guess I say it in my head like a Warringtonian? And not the proper way.

Yeah, I'm a Southerner so put r's in all words that don't even have them (bath, graph, giraffe become barth, grarph, girarffe etc) so deffo pronounce it when it is there, and say Car-ra. But the French and Northerners would say Ka-rah, to my ears, with a rolled r in the French version:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

He is a gem your ex facilitating a pregnancy with your DH! Very good. 

I have to eat soon, considering cereal as it's easy and I get to read some more :yipee:. I am also considering a bacon and onion omelette.


----------



## HollyMonkey

The French would say Lee-rah for Lyra :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

*Happy Orange day B. It is a true intermediate fruit for me too. I can't wait til I get to that stage. *


----------



## firstbaby25

The french struggle with my name. 

It starts with an English J. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:bodyb: 

I will be elite in no time!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And they say Oh-lee for Holly :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:( My back hurts :(


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> :( My back hurts :(

Slow labour?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> The french struggle with my name.
> 
> It starts with an English J. :haha:

No they don't like English J's!!! Plus a y in the middle of it. They must find it really hard Jaynie. Djann-neee :haha: 

You may well have a poppyseed. Can't wait until you test


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> :( My back hurts :(

According to my guess you're meant to have your baby today:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :( My back hurts :(
> 
> According to my guess you're meant to have your baby today:haha:Click to expand...

My back has been hurting since friday but today i dont even think i can do anything :cry: i think im going to be pregnant forever :dohh:

i have consultant appt tommorow about my amnotic fluid levels as they are too high,hopefully ill know what they intend to do if anything x



Jaynie when u testing x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must go work on my calendar and other creations, I'm being a SAHADNM so far today, Stay At Home And Do Nothing Mum :haha: The boys arrived from their mums last night and already the laundry basket is overflowing so I should muster some laundry enthusiasm at some point too. Our village, like all French villages, has a 'Lavoir' where the ladies used to go and do the laundry. Wouldn't that be funny if we still did that? I'd have quite liked it I think, it must have been quite physical and sociable doing laundry in the old days.

Here, just found a pic on the internet of the Lavoir in our village, it's about 7 mins walk from my house- I guess I'd have had a donkey to put my laundry on in those days :shrug: 

https://lavoirsyvelines.free.fr/images/L%27Etang%20la%20Ville%20-1.JPG


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> The french struggle with my name.
> 
> It starts with an English J. :haha:
> 
> No they don't like English J's!!! Plus a y in the middle of it. They must find it really hard Jaynie. Djann-neee :haha:
> 
> You may well have a poppyseed. Can't wait until you testClick to expand...

I am considering a test on Friday :-k 7DPO test :-k a little starter for the week after. I wouldn't have seeds yet - surely? I would be 2w4d aren't the seeds 3w+. 

Cereal it is then.


----------



## HollyMonkey

You're nearly there Clare! The last few days can be hard but you'll be just fine and it will suddenly all go very quickly :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You have pre-poppyseeds then jaynie if you're going to be picky about it :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

If my breakfast bloods are good I'm going to have cauliflower cheese and ham for elevenses :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> You have pre-poppyseeds then jaynie if you're going to be picky about it :haha:

:haha: - I may have some sort of seed or zygote. Until Friday/Monday I won't know. I probably won't see something on Friday :nope:. I'm watching 16 and pregnant and it's like the aftershow of series 2 and I am crying, just not eaten yet!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Though your bacon and onion omelette sounds good, alas no bacon here. What happens if you fry ham, does it come out like bacon? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Though your bacon and onion omelette sounds good, alas no bacon here. What happens if you fry ham, does it come out like bacon? :haha:

I don't know. I suspect it can be warmed and i have crispy bacon. I might have the cereal for breakfast and te omelette for lunch :-k 

I am £1.50 OD and I need to go and put it in the bank before I get charged! I should also do more today that I have been doing, even Adam commented on it last night!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> In French Cara has a rolled 'r'. Sometimes Scots roll r's too don't they Kit?

Arrrrrrrrrr we do lassie :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

97 :thumbup: So I have put my cauliflower cheese to heat up in the oven, just leftovers from last night but should fill the hungry hole a bit.

AND THEN IT'S ACTION STATIONS so I'll sign off for now, have fun mummies with your cabbage patch dolls, laters jaynie :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> morning kit - isn't it a lovely turtle morning chat?! How was your night with Cara? I keep meaning to ask because I have forgotten. I know a girl named Cara and it is pronounced Ka - ra. Is this how Cara is pronounced rather than Car-a, hope you understand.
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> Not too bad a night with Cara...up at 3am for a feed then back up at 6am because that's when OHs alarm goes off for work :wacko: Cara didn't get up until 7am though :thumbup:
> 
> Hmm, not sure if i see the difference between Car-a and Ka-ra? She's Ca-ra but of course it always sounds different because of my accent :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't explain it. I have known Car-a's and Ca-ra and they are different. One's like Clara without the L! One has phonetic a sounds... Very tricky when I meet you i'll say them both :haha:
> 
> glad she was good for you. You two are really getting in to being mum and daughter now then? :cloud9:Click to expand...

Ok..I suppose it's Clara without the "l" then if that helps :shrug: I look forward to having a wacky convo about it when we finally meet :thumbup:

Yes, I'm loving spending all the time with Cara...cannot imagine what I used to do with my time even taking into account I worked long hours! She's scrummy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Happy orange day Bethany :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai une orange :wohoo: A true intermediate fruit! :yipee:
> 
> https://michael.matur.free.fr/123/orange.jpg
> 
> https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/078/0/b/orange_monkey_productions_logo_by_aaronhockey.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/416IQ24gR2L.jpg
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gve43qoe2uw/SfyO2RExw8I/AAAAAAAAAsc/q_WXsRYu008/s400/OrangeMonkey.jpg

haha brilliant i love the way you find monkies and fruits :) HAPPY ORANGE DAY


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :( My back hurts :(
> 
> According to my guess you're meant to have your baby today:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My back has been hurting since friday but today i dont even think i can do anything :cry: i think im going to be pregnant forever :dohh:
> 
> i have consultant appt tommorow about my amnotic fluid levels as they are too high,hopefully ill know what they intend to do if anything x
> 
> 
> 
> Jaynie when u testing xClick to expand...

Poor Clare...I remember it very vividly :wacko:

Also, let me explain my FB comment too...I tried absolutely every type of "get labour going" old wives tale and/or technique I could think of to start me off and it just frustrated me more when nothing worked. If you can just accept that you may still be pregnant for another 3 weeks (I really hope not and I'm sure you won't be) then when you go into labour earlier than that, it's a lovely surprise. Sort of reverse psychology-ing yourself :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

There are helicopters continually going overhead today....hmmmmm :-k

I wonder if there's a crim. on the loose! Maybe they need me to rush outside, roll over the bonnet of my car holding a banana shouting "cover me!" I might just do it 'cos I want to :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You have pre-poppyseeds then jaynie if you're going to be picky about it :haha:
> 
> :haha: - I may have some sort of seed or zygote. Until Friday/Monday I won't know. I probably won't see something on Friday :nope:. I'm watching 16 and pregnant and it's like the aftershow of series 2 and I am crying, just not eaten yet!Click to expand...

I cry at every 16 and pregnant!


----------



## firstbaby25

laters B 

:hi: Kit :hi: April! Kit that is exciting I seen April had an exciting journey to school too :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> morning kit - isn't it a lovely turtle morning chat?! How was your night with Cara? I keep meaning to ask because I have forgotten. I know a girl named Cara and it is pronounced Ka - ra. Is this how Cara is pronounced rather than Car-a, hope you understand.
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> Not too bad a night with Cara...up at 3am for a feed then back up at 6am because that's when OHs alarm goes off for work :wacko: Cara didn't get up until 7am though :thumbup:
> 
> Hmm, not sure if i see the difference between Car-a and Ka-ra? She's Ca-ra but of course it always sounds different because of my accent :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't explain it. I have known Car-a's and Ca-ra and they are different. One's like Clara without the L! One has phonetic a sounds... Very tricky when I meet you i'll say them both :haha:
> 
> glad she was good for you. You two are really getting in to being mum and daughter now then? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok..I suppose it's Clara without the "l" then if that helps :shrug: I look forward to having a wacky convo about it when we finally meet :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, I'm loving spending all the time with Cara...cannot imagine what I used to do with my time even taking into account I worked long hours! She's scrummy :cloud9:Click to expand...

i can imagine you two trying to pronounce it differently in your accents lol


----------



## mummyApril

is was exciting for 20 seconds until the 'hot' firemen said there wasnt going to be much action lol loose guttering
:rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

how is gorgeous Cara doing Kit?


----------



## mummyApril

my son is being a grumps today lol, he wont let me look at the screen to type he MUST have all of my attention lol


----------



## mummyApril

im eating a bbq chicken baguette with cheese sweetcorn and coleslaw in mexican flavoured sauce, so naughty but soooo dam good!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> how is gorgeous Cara doing Kit?

She's great thanks. I'm feeding her while I type this :thumbup: She's teething a bit just now though, so a bit of a grump when she wouldn't normally be :wacko:

Like James she can be exceptionally demanding attention wise but she's still very ickle really.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah how are you feeling now? meds doing the trick?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how is gorgeous Cara doing Kit?
> 
> She's great thanks. I'm feeding her while I type this :thumbup: She's teething a bit just now though, so a bit of a grump when she wouldn't normally be :wacko:
> 
> Like James she can be exceptionally demanding attention wise but she's still very ickle really.Click to expand...

aw i hope the teethies dont hurt her too much! my girls didnt have teething problems but i think im going to have a different experience this time! yay lol 

she is a gorge pot, James is tiny still everyone thinks hes a couple weeks old when hes in his pram! lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how is gorgeous Cara doing Kit?
> 
> She's great thanks. I'm feeding her while I type this :thumbup: She's teething a bit just now though, so a bit of a grump when she wouldn't normally be :wacko:
> 
> Like James she can be exceptionally demanding attention wise but she's still very ickle really.Click to expand...
> 
> aw i hope the teethies dont hurt her too much! my girls didnt have teething problems but i think im going to have a different experience this time! yay lol
> 
> she is a gorge pot, James is tiny still everyone thinks hes a couple weeks old when hes in his pram! lolClick to expand...

Lol..I remember when Cara was about 10 weeks old I was out in a coffee shop with my friend and a man asked me if i was just out of hospital! She's not a small baby either :shrug: Just people's perceptions i suppose.


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly and Luna are night feeding :baby: :baby:


----------



## mummyApril

i need a nap....


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning girls, mad week for me this week with appointments and interviews and allsorts of stuff....stupid A4E bothering me too,

Doctors appointment this afternoon at 3:15 will update with what happens, may be setting myself back a few years here but hey what the hell, not as if time isnt on my side right. I have plenty of years to do what i want to do and maybe this is a blessing in disguise.. well thats what im gonna keep telling myself anyway...:flow:

Hope all the hatchlings are well this morning if a little grumpy :lol:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

I am about to expire! It's meant to be 34* today but my room thermometer goes up to 36 and it's past that. And SOOOO muggy. Disgustingly hot!

I was invited to a Birth Associates meeting today. Very exciting and met lots of lovely women. We are setting up an association (obviously :wacko:) of people involved in childbirth in KZN.

Then I went and took Ch'ien's truck back again and just got his money back so he can go somewhere else

My maid is just not working....I'm hanging in there til Dec 5th when the new maid comes for her trial. I have so many births coming up that I can't not have someone, and school holidays start on 11th Dec


----------



## TrinityMom

Da Munkie has an orange!!!!:happydance:
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gve43qoe2uw/SfyO2RExw8I/AAAAAAAAAsc/q_WXsRYu008/s400/OrangeMonkey.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Morning all! :flower:

I have dissapeared for 5 days.......We had a random house viewing and furniture moving so its all been a bit GO GO GO! had another midwife appointment today! :thumbup: everything is good in the hood!

Apart from i have literally just walked back into my house after 5 days of being away and then passed out in the living room! the funny thing was i wasnt even standing up or anything i was sat down reading a text on my iphone and then BAM i was knocked out! Any one else had this?

AS if Cara is starting to teeth! it seems like 2 mins ago she was still in your tummy!

April- How is gorgeous TINY baby james? :hugs:

Ginge- Good luck for doctors! :thumbup: I love your new signature! 

Right im going to have a catch up!

Anyone fill me in if i have missed anything major?

Hows Clare? :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

:happydance::happydance::happydance: for orange b!!!!!!

Im 24 weeks today but i guess im sticking it out on the papaya still!

Oh gosh Trin that is my worst nightmare being in hot sticky heat like that :nope: I dont know how you manage!


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :( My back hurts :(
> 
> According to my guess you're meant to have your baby today:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My back has been hurting since friday but today i dont even think i can do anything :cry: i think im going to be pregnant forever :dohh:
> 
> i have consultant appt tommorow about my amnotic fluid levels as they are too high,hopefully ill know what they intend to do if anything x
> 
> 
> Jaynie when u testing xClick to expand...
> 
> Poor Clare...I remember it very vividly :wacko:
> 
> Also, let me explain my FB comment too...I tried absolutely every type of "get labour going" old wives tale and/or technique I could think of to start me off and it just frustrated me more when nothing worked. If you can just accept that you may still be pregnant for another 3 weeks (I really hope not and I'm sure you won't be) then when you go into labour earlier than that, it's a lovely surprise. Sort of reverse psychology-ing yourself :haha:Click to expand...



Kit look at your beautiful new avatar :cloud9:


Clare- Oh dear :hugs: for your back! make sure u get OH to give you a massage! Do you think they will do anything after tomorrow?:shrug: hopefully not too long for you now before you see your little bambino:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Ummmm so I caved and bought something girlie!!

https://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/48/01/4801f46abd6fc4b88018f02f71fc3853/carters-babyuniverse-girls-terry-i-love-daddy-white-and-lilac-with-dots-newborn.jpg


----------



## addie25

happy orange day b!!!

happy papaya day cassie!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Welcome back Cassie :hugs: I thought that you'd be busy with house stuff. Hope it's going well! 

:hi: Addie - how you feeling? 

Sezi it is rather cute and it is just one thing! Not long now til you find out :yipee: like a month and 8 days. That's practically 5 weeks!! :yipee: 

Thinking about that omelette about now. Someone responded to my CV/job applications yesterday but it was just an agency so nothing immediate but still it's positive! I need to get hold of Adam and tell him that my sister is coming here tonight and will be cooking us a chilli for tea :munch: :munch:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Welcome back Cassie :hugs: I thought that you'd be busy with house stuff. Hope it's going well!
> 
> :hi: Addie - how you feeling?
> 
> Sezi it is rather cute and it is just one thing! Not long now til you find out :yipee: like a month and 8 days. That's practically 5 weeks!! :yipee:
> 
> Thinking about that omelette about now. Someone responded to my CV/job applications yesterday but it was just an agency so nothing immediate but still it's positive! I need to get hold of Adam and tell him that my sister is coming here tonight and will be cooking us a chilli for tea :munch: :munch:

Yes i have been uba busy so if i do go quiet for a while its cos im a busy little bumble bee! :thumbup:

OOoooh come and make me one of them omelettes thats just what im craving now! What have u done jaynie! :haha:

When you testing?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

April thank you I am feeling a lot better thanks. 

Ginge you really shouldn't look at is being a set back. It's really not. It's a really exciting brand new start. OH and I started TTC after only 6 months together so it's not like you'd have to wait AAAGES. If he's on board it could be next year we're welcoming mini Ginge! 

Holly congrats on the navel orange! Woooo! Test it out for me and see what it's like yeah?! Loving the advent calendar. Ruth wants me to make some Xmas stockings / sacks for the bebies. 

Kit does Cara have a Sophie the Giraffe? They're good for teething. I think I know the different pronunciations that jay means. Cara with the elongated aaaah sound or Ka-ra with the short vowel, like th first syllable of "carot" 

Haylinka I've missed you!!! I'm so glad you're back. It's funny you still saying Noah as I've kinda forgotten th possibility that it could be a boy!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> April thank you I am feeling a lot better thanks.
> 
> Ginge you really shouldn't look at is being a set back. It's really not. It's a really exciting brand new start. OH and I started TTC after only 6 months together so it's not like you'd have to wait AAAGES. If he's on board it could be next year we're welcoming mini Ginge!
> 
> Holly congrats on the navel orange! Woooo! Test it out for me and see what it's like yeah?! Loving the advent calendar. Ruth wants me to make some Xmas stockings / sacks for the bebies.
> 
> Kit does Cara have a Sophie the Giraffe? They're good for teething. I think I know the different pronunciations that jay means. Cara with the elongated aaaah sound or Ka-ra with the short vowel, like th first syllable of "carot"
> 
> Haylinka I've missed you!!! I'm so glad you're back. It's funny you still saying Noah as I've kinda forgotten th possibility that it could be a boy!!

Kit's warned you about this! I'll be terrible because I won't be finding out and there are so many pro guessers on here! That is exactly the different sounds I was on about Sezi!! Well done you. Turns out I was wrong It's Cara with an elongated a sound! Lunch? I am being lazy this week for sure!


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cassie :hugs: I thought that you'd be busy with house stuff. Hope it's going well!
> 
> :hi: Addie - how you feeling?
> 
> Sezi it is rather cute and it is just one thing! Not long now til you find out :yipee: like a month and 8 days. That's practically 5 weeks!! :yipee:
> 
> Thinking about that omelette about now. Someone responded to my CV/job applications yesterday but it was just an agency so nothing immediate but still it's positive! I need to get hold of Adam and tell him that my sister is coming here tonight and will be cooking us a chilli for tea :munch: :munch:
> 
> Yes i have been uba busy so if i do go quiet for a while its cos im a busy little bumble bee! :thumbup:
> 
> OOoooh come and make me one of them omelettes thats just what im craving now! What have u done jaynie! :haha:
> 
> When you testing?:shrug:Click to expand...

Well i'm testing Friday - for fun, just in case I get to know good news for a bit longer than last time. But in all earnest i'll start on Monday, if I have nothing by Thursday next week I will give up and wait for :af:


----------



## Essie

I've just come back from visiting my friend and her two week old baby :cloud9: I cannot believe Lyra was that tiny. It seems so long ago. Off to catch up now, hope everyone is having a good tuesday x


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cassie :hugs: I thought that you'd be busy with house stuff. Hope it's going well!
> 
> :hi: Addie - how you feeling?
> 
> Sezi it is rather cute and it is just one thing! Not long now til you find out :yipee: like a month and 8 days. That's practically 5 weeks!! :yipee:
> 
> Thinking about that omelette about now. Someone responded to my CV/job applications yesterday but it was just an agency so nothing immediate but still it's positive! I need to get hold of Adam and tell him that my sister is coming here tonight and will be cooking us a chilli for tea :munch: :munch:
> 
> Yes i have been uba busy so if i do go quiet for a while its cos im a busy little bumble bee! :thumbup:
> 
> OOoooh come and make me one of them omelettes thats just what im craving now! What have u done jaynie! :haha:
> 
> When you testing?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i'm testing Friday - for fun, just in case I get to know good news for a bit longer than last time. But in all earnest i'll start on Monday, if I have nothing by Thursday next week I will give up and wait for :af:Click to expand...

Pop right over for this omelette? I can make 2... :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cassie :hugs: I thought that you'd be busy with house stuff. Hope it's going well!
> 
> :hi: Addie - how you feeling?
> 
> Sezi it is rather cute and it is just one thing! Not long now til you find out :yipee: like a month and 8 days. That's practically 5 weeks!! :yipee:
> 
> Thinking about that omelette about now. Someone responded to my CV/job applications yesterday but it was just an agency so nothing immediate but still it's positive! I need to get hold of Adam and tell him that my sister is coming here tonight and will be cooking us a chilli for tea :munch: :munch:
> 
> Yes i have been uba busy so if i do go quiet for a while its cos im a busy little bumble bee! :thumbup:
> 
> OOoooh come and make me one of them omelettes thats just what im craving now! What have u done jaynie! :haha:
> 
> When you testing?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i'm testing Friday - for fun, just in case I get to know good news for a bit longer than last time. But in all earnest i'll start on Monday, if I have nothing by Thursday next week I will give up and wait for :af:Click to expand...

Hehe give up like I did! I wonder when I would have tested if it hadn't been that Sunday, literally just bc I was bored and had to pee. Maybe I'd still be snapping at yall to STFU bc I'm just having a very long cycle lol. 

Test on Friday but remember a BFN on Friday doesn't mean anything. It would just be awesome to see a line.


----------



## Sarachka

Jeez a whole load of menopausal women I don't recognise just descended on the canteen. They are all so similar. 50+ dressed in Per Una. Probably all called Pam and Carol. Lol sorry y'all I do enjoy a generalisation / stereotype.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah i know that! I think I am like you, if I can avoid POAS Friday then I will. If I can't leave it, I will POAS for fun!! I have super sensitive tests too 10miu and just one sacred. So really hoping for a Monday +ive test!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Jeez a whole load of menopausal women I don't recognise just descended on the canteen. They are all so similar. 50+ dressed in Per Una. Probably all called Pam and Carol. Lol sorry y'all I do enjoy a generalisation / stereotype.

YOU? Generalise? NEVER!!

I do too. My omelette isn't as good as i'd hoped. Think the cheese has ruined it :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. I have not been on as much as I want because I was told that 2 much computer time and TV time can increase the insomnia. I have actually been sleeping better with the reduced computer and TV time but I miss my turtle friends!!

I am feeling ok. Just can't wait till I get that test over with next week and the results back!! Can not wait to celebrate!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Kit, Trin, Jaynie, Bethany, and April on the solids talk. I've never started a baby so soon on solids before so I feel good for that. Hmmm... can I mix a small bit of formula into a breastmilk bottle or must it be mixed with water?

Someone probably answered this already, but you have to mix it with water. YOu can add the reconstituted formula to breast milk but not the powder - he'd get dehydrated


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cassie :hugs: I thought that you'd be busy with house stuff. Hope it's going well!
> 
> :hi: Addie - how you feeling?
> 
> Sezi it is rather cute and it is just one thing! Not long now til you find out :yipee: like a month and 8 days. That's practically 5 weeks!! :yipee:
> 
> Thinking about that omelette about now. Someone responded to my CV/job applications yesterday but it was just an agency so nothing immediate but still it's positive! I need to get hold of Adam and tell him that my sister is coming here tonight and will be cooking us a chilli for tea :munch: :munch:
> 
> Yes i have been uba busy so if i do go quiet for a while its cos im a busy little bumble bee! :thumbup:
> 
> OOoooh come and make me one of them omelettes thats just what im craving now! What have u done jaynie! :haha:
> 
> When you testing?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i'm testing Friday - for fun, just in case I get to know good news for a bit longer than last time. But in all earnest i'll start on Monday, if I have nothing by Thursday next week I will give up and wait for :af:Click to expand...
> 
> Pop right over for this omelette? I can make 2... :haha:Click to expand...

sounds like a date! now how long would it t ake to get to yours from Newcastle......:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am falling asleep at my desk! I was up til 12:30 last night...OH and I had some nocturnal extramural activities :haha: And then up at 5:45 to get everyone to school and work. And this heat is making me soooooo sleepy. And the new season of UNited States of Tara starts tonight so I won't get to sleep early


----------



## addie25

Yea well I guess morning sickness has started. Yesterday I got sick and today I got really sick. I hope it goes away soon I mean second trimester is in a week and a half. It started pretty later I would say.


----------



## TrinityMom

I got told off o FB by one of my 'friends' for drinking coffee. Saying it increases mc risk by 50%. Bloody cow implying I would do anything to risk having a mc. She doesn't know about the previous ones and she's talking crap anyway :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Oh tell her to shut up Trin!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Oh tell her to shut up Trin!!!!!

I wrote back: In the first trimester. Didn't have any til 16 weeks. Now I have one a day. Also miscarriage risk is a factor with 4+ cups a day


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need a fetching outfit like this lady 

https://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/603946/603946,1295087017,15/stock-photo-happy-pregnant-woman-working-out-on-stationary-bicycle-at-home-69011758.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Thought i would add pictures from weekend bump and todays! 

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/23-24035.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/23-24037.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/23-24038.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/23-24027.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Interfering woman Trin! Did you tell her it's organic coffee? :haha:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> I got told off o FB by one of my 'friends' for drinking coffee. Saying it increases mc risk by 50%. Bloody cow implying I would do anything to risk having a mc. She doesn't know about the previous ones and she's talking crap anyway :growlmad:

:finger: what a cow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautiful bump pics Cassie! :cloud9: You look gorgeous and blooming :flower:


----------



## cassie04

crikey! I dont know why the photos have come up so bloomin big! Paha! Sorry to cover the thread in ginormous photos of my big belly!


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Beautiful bump pics Cassie! :cloud9: You look gorgeous and blooming :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now the little I know about such things I would say you're carrying high Cassie and that means girl right? So I predict :pink: for you :haha:


----------



## cassie04

dave made me giggle last night! we were sat on the sofa and he said "babe, your big fat pregnant belly is blocking the wifi signal" :haha: the bloody cheek of that boy!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> crikey! I dont know why the photos have come up so bloomin big! Paha! Sorry to cover the thread in ginormous photos of my big belly!

I was greeted by a large navel on my screen when you posted :haha:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Now the little I know about such things I would say you're carrying high Cassie and that means girl right? So I predict :pink: for you :haha:

Yes you did say pink and she is supposed to be a she! but like trin i have been panicking that it infact has a penis! I only worry cos the woman didnt seem sure! but i have a 4d scan booked for 17th december :happydance: God B it doesnt seem like 2 seconds since u got ur bfp! :flower:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> crikey! I dont know why the photos have come up so bloomin big! Paha! Sorry to cover the thread in ginormous photos of my big belly!
> 
> I was greeted by a large navel on my screen when you posted :haha:Click to expand...

:blush: Do you think my belly button will pop! i have such a deep innie i didnt think it would do much but it does seem to get shallower and shallower every week! Its the first time ive been able to see that my belly button in fact does have an ending :haha:


----------



## cassie04

Is anybody and xfactor mad freak like me ?? just for an update Frankie is OUT of xfactor! :yellowcard:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i thought coffee was perfectly fine as long as you didn't over-do it? :shrug: 

hiya girls! :wave: sorry for my absence, i've been mega busy as of late, today is no different. but i had to take a minute to speak to my friends! 

Addie what day is your test on? hopefully m/s won't last long since you are almost at 2nd tri. happy belated lumps of coal day! 

Sarahcha darling! i heard a name on a Baby Story the other day that i thought you might like for a girl. the mom named her daughter Eva and said it means gift of life. :flower:

I hope every one is having a lovely day today! :kiss:'s and :hug:'s to you all!


----------



## addie25

You look beautiful Cassie!!! Beautiful bump!!
Ok I have to go finish getting things for my FIL birthday as it is today and his party is Sunday. I hope I do not get :sick: in a store :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> You look beautiful Cassie!!! Beautiful bump!!
> Ok I have to go finish getting things for my FIL birthday as it is today and his party is Sunday. I hope I do not get :sick: in a store :dohh:


Thanks addie! try not to worry about being sick in public, this only made it worse for me! hopefully u will only have a short spell! have fun shopping! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie you are just the cutest thing! makes me wanna pinch your cheek! beautiful bump m'love :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I got told off o FB by one of my 'friends' for drinking coffee. Saying it increases mc risk by 50%. Bloody cow implying I would do anything to risk having a mc. She doesn't know about the previous ones and she's talking crap anyway :growlmad:

omg who does she think she is! mind your own i would say! we all know you wouldnt risk a thing! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Thought i would add pictures from weekend bump and todays!
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/23-24035.jpg
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/23-24037.jpg
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/23-24038.jpg
> 
> https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/23-24027.jpg



you look gorgeous Cassie! loving the bump x


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie GL not barfing! I hope you do it. I think MS is random with twins! Sorry :awww: 

Cassie gorgeous bump shots. I didn't have my omelette is was weord when I had made it smelt right but the texture and that was all off :nope: it's sat on the kitchen side. When I get hungry again i'm going to have rice cakes and cream cheese again :thumbup:

I've just pooed my pants, I thought someone was actually in my house but I think it's the midweek paper :blush:...


----------



## addie25

My test is on the 17th and results the 21 and final results a week after that. Can not wait till it is all over and we can enjoy the pregnancy, know what we are having, and start getting ready for their arrival!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

If I get sick in public I get sick but hopefully not during the family party Sunday since no one knows I am pregnant :dohh: I hope it is just a quick passing thing since I am almost at the 2nd trimester :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Is anybody and xfactor mad freak like me ?? just for an update Frankie is OUT of xfactor! :yellowcard:

omg omg why why?


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie you are just the cutest thing! makes me wanna pinch your cheek! beautiful bump m'love :awww:

Hahah this made me giggle! I always get called "cute" i think its cos im short and have a squeaky voice! :haha: Im guessing newbs AF occured?!?:shrug: Last time i spoke we were testing?


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - I would also tell her to go swivvle or just not entertain her at all. Does she know you are a Doula/Dr?:dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

quick question trin - i've been having this dull pain, like O pain, for the past week now, since they day before O. i can feel it down my leg sometimes while lying in bed, and get a pulling sensation sometimes when i walk. i thought that maybe i'd pulled or strained a muscle while exercising last week, but now, after a little googling dohh:) i am worried it could be a cyst! i'm wondering should i call my dr. or try and wait it out. it's not terrible pain, but definitely annoying


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody and xfactor mad freak like me ?? just for an update Frankie is OUT of xfactor! :yellowcard:
> 
> omg omg why why?Click to expand...

Swearing before the watershed! :nope: Did you like him? I wasnt that keen! but yea he said "F****ing get in" or something like that when he got voted in :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> quick question trin - i've been having this dull pain, like O pain, for the past week now, since they day before O. i can feel it down my leg sometimes while lying in bed, and get a pulling sensation sometimes when i walk. i thought that maybe i'd pulled or strained a muscle while exercising last week, but now, after a little googling dohh:) i am worried it could be a cyst! i'm wondering should i call my dr. or try and wait it out. it's not terrible pain, but definitely annoying


I used to get cycts and thats what mine used to feel like .....like a pulling on one of the sides (depending which had a big cycst) I used to go for an ultraound to keep checking on it but they never did anything.....they tend to just do their own thing and dissapear!


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> cassie you are just the cutest thing! makes me wanna pinch your cheek! beautiful bump m'love :awww:
> 
> Hahah this made me giggle! I always get called "cute" i think its cos im short and have a squeaky voice! :haha: Im guessing newbs AF occured?!?:shrug: Last time i spoke we were testing?Click to expand...

yep the :witch: did appear! i'm kinda sorta in another ttw wait. we only bd'ed at 2 days before O b/c dh was dealing with back pain so if i get a bfp it will be a surprise as i am not expecting anything. glad to have u back doll! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> quick question trin - i've been having this dull pain, like O pain, for the past week now, since they day before O. i can feel it down my leg sometimes while lying in bed, and get a pulling sensation sometimes when i walk. i thought that maybe i'd pulled or strained a muscle while exercising last week, but now, after a little googling dohh:) i am worried it could be a cyst! i'm wondering should i call my dr. or try and wait it out. it's not terrible pain, but definitely annoying
> 
> 
> I used to get cycts and thats what mine used to feel like .....like a pulling on one of the sides (depending which had a big cycst) I used to go for an ultraound to keep checking on it but they never did anything.....they tend to just do their own thing and dissapear!Click to expand...

geeze! that's what i was afraid of. maybe i will get lucky and it will go away on its own. this is the last thing i need right now :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Jaynie! Ooo La La!! I just peaked at your chart! :happydance: me likey!! :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> quick question trin - i've been having this dull pain, like O pain, for the past week now, since they day before O. i can feel it down my leg sometimes while lying in bed, and get a pulling sensation sometimes when i walk. i thought that maybe i'd pulled or strained a muscle while exercising last week, but now, after a little googling dohh:) i am worried it could be a cyst! i'm wondering should i call my dr. or try and wait it out. it's not terrible pain, but definitely annoying
> 
> 
> I used to get cycts and thats what mine used to feel like .....like a pulling on one of the sides (depending which had a big cycst) I used to go for an ultraound to keep checking on it but they never did anything.....they tend to just do their own thing and dissapear! Click to expand...
> 
> geeze! that's what i was afraid of. maybe i will get lucky and it will go away on its own. this is the last thing i need right now :dohh:Click to expand...

If it is that try not to worry about it chick! i thought it was the end of the world (i AM a drama queen) and thought it would make things hard in the ttc department but like i said apart from the niggly pain now and then everything was ok! I think often it sounds worse than what it is!?:shrug: But when i went for my 7 week scan to check on bean the woman said i had 2 large cysts then! But she said a cycts is important and common for the first few weeks of pregnancy :shrug: maybe trin can give a better explanation! but try not to let it bug you! 

Its good to be back! I cant wait to get a bit more sorted my life is a bit higgly piggly at the moment! If i go quiet on here and anyone wonders where i am! please reassure them I'LL BE BACK :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Cassie....you look beautiful and blooming loverly :cloud9: 

I laughed when I read about your "inny" :haha::haha: I have a thing about "outies" and obsessed a bit about whether or not I'd end up with one. Luckily I didn't although it went almost flat.


----------



## cassie04

The company that are priniting my baby shower invitations have sent me a preview of my invitations to give me an idea of wat they will look likehttps://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z359/cassie041989/CVoiceproof2.jpg :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Helloooooooooooooooooo newbydoobeedooooooooooooooooooo :wave:

So... what gives?:flower:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Cassie....you look beautiful and blooming loverly :cloud9:
> 
> I laughed when I read about your "inny" :haha::haha: I have a thing about "outies" and obsessed a bit about whether or not I'd end up with one. Luckily I didn't although it went almost flat.

I know my mum doesnt want me to get one she hates them! but i think mine too will end up flat!

Kit did you have a baby shower?:flower: I know its more of an american thing....but is becoming more common in the UK im just getting 10 of my closest friends plus the mum and MIL for a girly evening, with food, drinks, I think i will set of some of them flying chinese lanterns (as we have a massive field in the back of my mums house), gossip and then go to our local town later for a few drinks (non alcholic for me obviously)......do u think that would be ok?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Cassie....you look beautiful and blooming loverly :cloud9:
> 
> I laughed when I read about your "inny" :haha::haha: I have a thing about "outies" and obsessed a bit about whether or not I'd end up with one. Luckily I didn't although it went almost flat.
> 
> I know my mum doesnt want me to get one she hates them! but i think mine too will end up flat!
> 
> Kit did you have a baby shower?:flower: I know its more of an american thing....but is becoming more common in the UK im just getting 10 of my closest friends plus the mum and MIL for a girly evening, with food, drinks, I think i will set of some of them flying chinese lanterns (as we have a massive field in the back of my mums house), gossip and then go to our local town later for a few drinks (non alcholic for me obviously)......do u think that would be ok?:shrug:Click to expand...

No, alas no baby shower here but I think what you have planned sounds great :thumbup: Your invites are very cute :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

can u believe the duggar mom is pregnant with what could be their 20th child?? she says the motto at their house is there's always room for 1 more ... o_0


----------



## cassie04

I feel a bit cheeky saying bring your own drinks.....just my girls love there alcholic beverages! i dont think i could afford to keep them going! although i am thinking of creating an alcholic and non alcholic cocktails! Was there a reason you didnt fancy one kit? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

KIT!! :hug: hello buddy! nothing gives :haha: just been kinda in lurk mode lately. work calleth as usual. 8dpo today and quietly waiting for AF... with my fx'ed behind my back :haha:

how is my niecy pooh cara? and how's her mum too?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> can u believe the duggar mom is pregnant with what could be their 20th child?? she says the motto at their house is there's always room for 1 more ... o_0

:shock:

Enough now surely?


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> I feel a bit cheeky saying bring your own drinks.....just my girls love there alcholic beverages! i dont think i could afford to keep them going! although i am thinking of creating an alcholic and non alcholic cocktails! Was there a reason you didnt fancy one kit? :shrug:

Nah it's not cheeky making it a BYO occasion. To be honest, because my friends and family are all over the country, it wasn't really something I gave much thought to. You're in a different position though :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Cassie, gorgeous bump pics. You're truly blooming. 

Addie hope you're not too sicky. 

It's just me and Lyra tonight as DH is off out for a work meal. Sods law Lyra is being miserable and grizzly. I'm having pizza for tea since it's easy to cook in case Lyly decides to have a moan.


----------



## firstbaby25

OMG Newbie we've spoke about them on this thread before. Sezi said the last 2 were born poorly and that she hoped she'd put a stop to the madness!! That is so greedy of her :sulk: :haha: all the kids names begin with a 'J' right? I'd ring the doctor about your aches regardless - just in case, though I have a lump I still need checking out!! 

Cassie your invites look good. Don't think i'll have a baby shower myself my sister had a little one organised by her friends but it's not the done thing round here. 

Addie GL for the 17th - so close now... 

Kit hope you and the little miss had a good day!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> KIT!! :hug: hello buddy! nothing gives :haha: just been kinda in lurk mode lately. work calleth as usual. 8dpo today and quietly waiting for AF... with my fx'ed behind my back :haha:
> 
> how is my niecy pooh cara? and how's her mum too?

Ah, you do work hard Newbs!

8DPO now.....when will you test? Any symptoms?

We are both good thanks....had a day in today but my friend came round at lunch time for a few hours which was nice :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Cassie, gorgeous bump pics. You're truly blooming.
> 
> Addie hope you're not too sicky.
> 
> It's just me and Lyra tonight as DH is off out for a work meal. Sods law Lyra is being miserable and grizzly. I'm having pizza for tea since it's easy to cook in case Lyly decides to have a moan.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm pizza :pizza: I'm starving! Enjoy!


----------



## newbie_ttc

It's so nice when friends come to visit for a spell. glad u two are well. i don't think i'll be testing this go round. chalk it up to nma i guess. AF should be here by next tuesday. i may buy a cheapie just to test with jaynie for sh*ts and giggles tho. :-k

jaynie their names do all start with J. if its another girl perhaps they will name it JAYNIE! :D the last one was born at a mere 25 wks and weighed 1 lb and some odd ounces. that would be enough to scare me into sterilization. she's 45! :shock:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> OMG Newbie we've spoke about them on this thread before. Sezi said the last 2 were born poorly and that she hoped she'd put a stop to the madness!! That is so greedy of her :sulk: :haha: all the kids names begin with a 'J' right? I'd ring the doctor about your aches regardless - just in case, though I have a lump I still need checking out!!
> 
> Cassie your invites look good. Don't think i'll have a baby shower myself my sister had a little one organised by her friends but it's not the done thing round here.
> 
> Addie GL for the 17th - so close now...
> 
> Kit hope you and the little miss had a good day!

I know its not the thing in the uk! i think im using at as an excuse to have a girly evening with friends before baba arrives and let dave have a night with the boys!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> It's so nice when friends come to visit for a spell. glad u two are well. i don't think i'll be testing this go round. chalk it up to nma i guess. AF should be here by next tuesday. i may buy a cheapie just to test with jaynie for sh*ts and giggles tho. :-k
> 
> jaynie their names do all start with J. if its another girl perhaps they will name it JAYNIE! :D the last one was born at a mere 25 wks and weighed 1 lb and some odd ounces. that would be enough to scare me into sterilization. she's 45! :shock:

Well I suppose not building your hopes up when you feel that it's unlikely is not a bad thing....but you never know! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was going to say something and I've forgotten what it was

Newbs I often had that in my LP yet I have no cysts since the doc checked. I also had it with my BFP cycle and so there I guess it was the corpus luteum working hard, made me think I had an ectopic all the time! Hope it's a BFP twinge rather than an plain old LP twinge :thumbup:

Right I'm off again, can't remember what it was I was going to say. Off to the swimming pool this evening so catch you laters alligators xxx https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/3d-plongeon-piscine.gif


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody and xfactor mad freak like me ?? just for an update Frankie is OUT of xfactor! :yellowcard:
> 
> omg omg why why?Click to expand...
> 
> Swearing before the watershed! :nope: Did you like him? I wasnt that keen! but yea he said "F****ing get in" or something like that when he got voted in :dohh:Click to expand...

thats a bit harsh! but no didnt like him he wasnt all that good, hope the risk can go back!


----------



## Essie

Kit, is Cara rolling yet?


----------



## Sarachka

Apparently frankie had been boasting about using coke too. 

About the duggars. I do find them a little creepy. Sure the children are brought up with awesome manners and principles etc but I wonder how much the girls are encouraged to do anything other than be baby machines. They're homeschooled but the mother can't have time to school all of them so the older girls help out. Being 17 and responsible for a primary aged child's education can't be that good right?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit, is Cara rolling yet?

Well, not quite. She could if she just knew that she could :haha: She lifts the whole side of her body up and over to the side but just doesn't realise that a few more degrees will actually roll her over...it won't be long though. Is our Lyra on the ball with the rolling lark?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin - I would also tell her to go swivvle or just not entertain her at all. Does she know you are a Doula/Dr?:dohh:

Yes, she's also a homoeopath. We trained together but she has always been a know it all

Thank you for all the comment likes on FB :hugs: Love that I have my own turtle posse :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> quick question trin - i've been having this dull pain, like O pain, for the past week now, since they day before O. i can feel it down my leg sometimes while lying in bed, and get a pulling sensation sometimes when i walk. i thought that maybe i'd pulled or strained a muscle while exercising last week, but now, after a little googling dohh:) i am worried it could be a cyst! i'm wondering should i call my dr. or try and wait it out. it's not terrible pain, but definitely annoying

It could be an ovarian cyst. I would wait a little while - if it's a strained muscle it will heal and won't be painful, if it doesn't maybe have a scan. It shouldn't interfere with ttc. I've had huge ones and one burst when I was 37 weeks with Tarq. Not nice


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit, is Cara rolling yet?
> 
> Well, not quite. She could if she just knew that she could :haha: She lifts the whole side of her body up and over to the side but just doesn't realise that a few more degrees will actually roll her over...it won't be long though. Is our Lyra on the ball with the rolling lark?Click to expand...

Lyra is doing the same. If she could just combine moving her hips with her shoulders she would be there. Sounds like they'll both be there soon.


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> quick question trin - i've been having this dull pain, like O pain, for the past week now, since they day before O. i can feel it down my leg sometimes while lying in bed, and get a pulling sensation sometimes when i walk. i thought that maybe i'd pulled or strained a muscle while exercising last week, but now, after a little googling dohh:) i am worried it could be a cyst! i'm wondering should i call my dr. or try and wait it out. it's not terrible pain, but definitely annoying
> 
> 
> I used to get cycts and thats what mine used to feel like .....like a pulling on one of the sides (depending which had a big cycst) I used to go for an ultraound to keep checking on it but they never did anything.....they tend to just do their own thing and dissapear! Click to expand...
> 
> geeze! that's what i was afraid of. maybe i will get lucky and it will go away on its own. this is the last thing i need right now :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it is that try not to worry about it chick! i thought it was the end of the world (i AM a drama queen) and thought it would make things hard in the ttc department but like i said apart from the niggly pain now and then everything was ok! I think often it sounds worse than what it is!?:shrug: But when i went for my 7 week scan to check on bean the woman said i had 2 large cysts then! But she said a cycts is important and common for the first few weeks of pregnancy :shrug: maybe trin can give a better explanation! but try not to let it bug you!
> 
> Its good to be back! I cant wait to get a bit more sorted my life is a bit higgly piggly at the moment! If i go quiet on here and anyone wonders where i am! please reassure them I'LL BE BACK :flower:Click to expand...

Yep, it's called the corpus luteum and it's like the leftover of where the egg was released. It produces progesterone til around 12 weeks when the pacenta takes over


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Cassie....you look beautiful and blooming loverly :cloud9:
> 
> I laughed when I read about your "inny" :haha::haha: I have a thing about "outies" and obsessed a bit about whether or not I'd end up with one. Luckily I didn't although it went almost flat.
> 
> I know my mum doesnt want me to get one she hates them! but i think mine too will end up flat!
> 
> Kit did you have a baby shower?:flower: I know its more of an american thing....but is becoming more common in the UK im just getting 10 of my closest friends plus the mum and MIL for a girly evening, with food, drinks, I think i will set of some of them flying chinese lanterns (as we have a massive field in the back of my mums house), gossip and then go to our local town later for a few drinks (non alcholic for me obviously)......do u think that would be ok?:shrug:Click to expand...

We're doing the floating lantern thing too :happydance: I'm getting everyone to write a blessing for the baby on before we release it

We're just having friends over for a bring and share bbq - guys as well, and kids. We call it a belly blessing


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

hope everyone is well :flower:
home alone tonight as DH has started his training as a male antenatal teacher:wacko:.....

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

James has been a mr grumpy gills! as my mum was over he missed his nap by 20 minutes and that was it took half hour to get him to sleep. I must remember he has to be on the dot with his routine :/


----------



## Sarachka

I hope someone throws me a baby shower but I wouldn't throw one for myself as I'd feel like I'd be soliciting gifts. That's why it's called a shower, bc you shower the mum with gifts. Hence why I'd LOVE someone to throw me one, cos I love gifts!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> hope everyone is well :flower:
> home alone tonight as DH has started his training as a male antenatal teacher:wacko:.....
> 
> :hugs:

Hiya Crunchster,

Seriously...a male antenatal teacher? I must have missed something :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello ladies, I am officially an non-ttc turtle!! I am on cerazette, spoke with doctor saying that I had done my research about PCOS and pills and that cerazette would be the best option but because of my history with the implanon she has given me a 3 month supply instead of 6 to see how I go. Hopefully I will be fine on this pill if not the other option is to go and have the mirena coil fitted which is a 3 year IUD. Asked about hospital appointments and she said just go to your next one and tell them what I told her....me changing partners not wanting to try for 2 years etc etc and wait and see what they decide to do about it. Also got some decent painkillers that I should take 3 times a day during bleeding because of the intense cramps I get!!

I'm perfectly ok with not trying even after all the tests and procedures i've had because this is a new start and a new chance at life with someone who means alot more to me and is going to treat me right....the fact my family like him makes it even better. I think give it 18months to 2 years and maybe i'll be reconsidering! By then I hope to have some savings hidden away and my own home....I will do things in the right order this time not like with him and doing it all backwards. 

:haha: I let him read my posts before I post them because alot of the things I write I can't actually talk to him about but I can write it down without thinking twice about it :wacko: I know i'm weird but I have issues with sharing what i'm feeling/thinking most of the time.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Cassie....you look beautiful and blooming loverly :cloud9:
> 
> I laughed when I read about your "inny" :haha::haha: I have a thing about "outies" and obsessed a bit about whether or not I'd end up with one. Luckily I didn't although it went almost flat.
> 
> I know my mum doesnt want me to get one she hates them! but i think mine too will end up flat!
> 
> Kit did you have a baby shower?:flower: I know its more of an american thing....but is becoming more common in the UK im just getting 10 of my closest friends plus the mum and MIL for a girly evening, with food, drinks, I think i will set of some of them flying chinese lanterns (as we have a massive field in the back of my mums house), gossip and then go to our local town later for a few drinks (non alcholic for me obviously)......do u think that would be ok?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We're doing the floating lantern thing too :happydance: I'm getting everyone to write a blessing for the baby on before we release it
> 
> We're just having friends over for a bring and share bbq - guys as well, and kids. We call it a belly blessingClick to expand...

Trin..that sounds really lovely too :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Cassie, gorgeous bump pics. You're truly blooming.
> 
> Addie hope you're not too sicky.
> 
> It's just me and Lyra tonight as DH is off out for a work meal. Sods law Lyra is being miserable and grizzly. I'm having pizza for tea since it's easy to cook in case Lyly decides to have a moan.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm pizza :pizza: I'm starving! Enjoy!Click to expand...

I'm eating lentils marinated in viniagrette in a salad of grated beetroot, carrot, cucumber, spring onions and feta with toasted organic bread from work :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> hope everyone is well :flower:
> home alone tonight as DH has started his training as a male antenatal teacher:wacko:.....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hiya Crunchster,
> 
> Seriously...a male antenatal teacher? I must have missed something :shrug:Click to expand...

Good evening my dear Kitty 

yep ! he attended a course in August ( he missed the 2nd class due to us actually having Lauren :haha:

https://www.daddynatal.co.uk/

I am still in shock he wants to do it ? 
DH will earn money for each course he teaches.....he is actually being filmed for the BBC tonight..... its like I am in the Twilight zone


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Trin a ling 

re the coffee comment....... you didn't even have anything on FB about eating Ham ???:shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I hope someone throws me a baby shower but I wouldn't throw one for myself as I'd feel like I'd be soliciting gifts. That's why it's called a shower, bc you shower the mum with gifts. Hence why I'd LOVE someone to throw me one, cos I love gifts!

I've had other people throw me a shower with the others but I really don't like shower games and stuff and I like to have some sort of spiritual component to it so this time I have decided to do my own in my own way. It is THE thing to do here - and often you'll have one with friends and one at work if you have a big staff that organises it


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> hope everyone is well :flower:
> home alone tonight as DH has started his training as a male antenatal teacher:wacko:.....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hiya Crunchster,
> 
> Seriously...a male antenatal teacher? I must have missed something :shrug:Click to expand...

I was going to ask the same thing :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Hello ladies, I am officially an non-ttc turtle!! I am on cerazette, spoke with doctor saying that I had done my research about PCOS and pills and that cerazette would be the best option but because of my history with the implanon she has given me a 3 month supply instead of 6 to see how I go. Hopefully I will be fine on this pill if not the other option is to go and have the mirena coil fitted which is a 3 year IUD. Asked about hospital appointments and she said just go to your next one and tell them what I told her....me changing partners not wanting to try for 2 years etc etc and wait and see what they decide to do about it. Also got some decent painkillers that I should take 3 times a day during bleeding because of the intense cramps I get!!
> 
> I'm perfectly ok with not trying even after all the tests and procedures i've had because this is a new start and a new chance at life with someone who means alot more to me and is going to treat me right....the fact my family like him makes it even better. I think give it 18months to 2 years and maybe i'll be reconsidering! By then I hope to have some savings hidden away and my own home....I will do things in the right order this time not like with him and doing it all backwards.
> 
> :haha: I let him read my posts before I post them because alot of the things I write I can't actually talk to him about but I can write it down without thinking twice about it :wacko: I know i'm weird but I have issues with sharing what i'm feeling/thinking most of the time.

That's brilliant Ginge :thumbup: You sound like you are in a really healthy place :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I meant to say Cassie, beautiful bump! You're looking gorge!


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> hope everyone is well :flower:
> home alone tonight as DH has started his training as a male antenatal teacher:wacko:.....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hiya Crunchster,
> 
> Seriously...a male antenatal teacher? I must have missed something :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask the same thing :shrug:Click to expand...

The Trainer .......was refused to be trained to become a male antenatal teacher and had to go to court to be accepted onto the course :shrug:
He has come up against lots of negative press that what he does is "weird" and "creepy" .....


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I am officially an non-ttc turtle!! I am on cerazette, spoke with doctor saying that I had done my research about PCOS and pills and that cerazette would be the best option but because of my history with the implanon she has given me a 3 month supply instead of 6 to see how I go. Hopefully I will be fine on this pill if not the other option is to go and have the mirena coil fitted which is a 3 year IUD. Asked about hospital appointments and she said just go to your next one and tell them what I told her....me changing partners not wanting to try for 2 years etc etc and wait and see what they decide to do about it. Also got some decent painkillers that I should take 3 times a day during bleeding because of the intense cramps I get!!
> 
> I'm perfectly ok with not trying even after all the tests and procedures i've had because this is a new start and a new chance at life with someone who means alot more to me and is going to treat me right....the fact my family like him makes it even better. I think give it 18months to 2 years and maybe i'll be reconsidering! By then I hope to have some savings hidden away and my own home....I will do things in the right order this time not like with him and doing it all backwards.
> 
> :haha: I let him read my posts before I post them because alot of the things I write I can't actually talk to him about but I can write it down without thinking twice about it :wacko: I know i'm weird but I have issues with sharing what i'm feeling/thinking most of the time.
> 
> That's brilliant Ginge :thumbup: You sound like you are in a really healthy place :hugs:Click to expand...

just like Trin has said.....:hugs: you sound like you are in a fabulous place hunie


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hey Trin a ling
> 
> re the coffee comment....... you didn't even have anything on FB about eating Ham ???:shrug:
> 
> :hugs:

Exactly!!! Imagine if she was your FB friend :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trin a ling
> 
> re the coffee comment....... you didn't even have anything on FB about eating Ham ???:shrug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Exactly!!! Imagine if she was your FB friend :haha:Click to expand...

I think she would have culled me .....:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have drunk 4 of my water bottles of water today so that's 3.2L, and I could still drink more....still hot here but at least the wind has picked up a bit


----------



## Sarachka

HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> hope everyone is well :flower:
> home alone tonight as DH has started his training as a male antenatal teacher:wacko:.....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hiya Crunchster,
> 
> Seriously...a male antenatal teacher? I must have missed something :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask the same thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The Trainer .......was refused to be trained to become a male antenatal teacher and had to go to court to be accepted onto the course :shrug:
> He has come up against lots of negative press that what he does is "weird" and "creepy" .....Click to expand...

I had a look at that website and it looks brilliant! I've often thought the dads would feel more comfortable with the info from a man


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE

How about the Nigella recipe for Ham cooked in Coke ?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE

:rofl:

But exactly! Bet she would have no problem with the caffeine content if I said I drank a litre of coke :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE
> 
> How about the Nigella recipe for Ham cooked in Coke ?Click to expand...

Before OH and his Muslim ways came along, we did that one Christmas. It's pretty nice.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*The awfulness of it!! The swimming pool is closed due to a 'technical incident!    *

I've been so excited all day about going and packed my kit this morning and got there 30minutes early :nope: I had a nice walk in the crisp November evening so all is not lost- did eat a massive carb dinner though thinking the swimming will knock it on the head- I hope 50 minutes walk has instead!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE HAM and COFFEE and COKE
> 
> How about the Nigella recipe for Ham cooked in Coke ?Click to expand...
> 
> Before OH and his Muslim ways came along, we did that one Christmas. It's pretty nice.Click to expand...

It is quite yummy.....:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> *The awfulness of it!! The swimming pool is closed due to a 'technical incident!    *
> 
> I've been so excited all day about going and packed my kit this morning and got there 30minutes early :nope: I had a nice walk in the crisp November evening so all is not lost- did eat a massive carb dinner though thinking the swimming will knock it on the head- I hope 50 minutes walk has instead!

Maybe there was a floater!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am 3 months pregnant today! 2nd tri here I am \\:D/


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I am 3 months pregnant today! 2nd tri here I come \\:D/

Eh? 3 months is 12 weeks right?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *The awfulness of it!! The swimming pool is closed due to a 'technical incident!    *
> 
> I've been so excited all day about going and packed my kit this morning and got there 30minutes early :nope: I had a nice walk in the crisp November evening so all is not lost- did eat a massive carb dinner though thinking the swimming will knock it on the head- I hope 50 minutes walk has instead!
> 
> Maybe there was a floater!!Click to expand...

Yes! Or vomit! Or a lady's waters broke in the pool and then she had her baby and the placenta is floating around still!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *The awfulness of it!! The swimming pool is closed due to a 'technical incident!    *
> 
> I've been so excited all day about going and packed my kit this morning and got there 30minutes early :nope: I had a nice walk in the crisp November evening so all is not lost- did eat a massive carb dinner though thinking the swimming will knock it on the head- I hope 50 minutes walk has instead!
> 
> Maybe there was a floater!!Click to expand...

Eeeeuw! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Lol I'm watching BABY DAYS and the mum is Jewish and the Dad is Christian and the dad calls the baby a "Chew" lmao


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I am 3 months pregnant today! 2nd tri here I come \\:D/
> 
> Eh? 3 months is 12 weeks right?Click to expand...

12 weeks is the first week of the 3rd month, 15 is the end of the 3rd month. So you don't start 2nd tri until you've finished the 3rd month. That's how we count it in France anyway:shrug: 

0-6 weeks = 1 month
7-11 weeks = 2 months
12-15 weeks = 3 months


----------



## Sarachka

You frenchies can't count! There are 4 weeks in a month.


----------



## Sarachka

Maybe our babe can be a Mustian


----------



## mummyApril

Trin how did you get 50+50x0+1 to make 51 i said 1? im sooo confused was it a trick q?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> You frenchies can't count! There are 4 weeks in a month.

I dunno, maybe they give French ladies the weekends off from being pregnant?:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin how did you get 50+50x0+1 to make 51 i said 1? im sooo confused was it a trick q?

:haha:

BODMAS order of operations: brackets, of, divide, multiply, addition, subtraction

so 50x1 first = 0
then addition 50 + 1 = 51


----------



## TrinityMom

If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

LUNA!! Hello :hi: Well done, sounds like a little progress was made and certainly lots of cuddling, which is never wasted :thumbup: What are you getting up to this week, anything fun?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1

50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51 

Just to be clear? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not that I have a clue why you 2 are talking about that sum!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...

:wacko:

Kill me now


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha:

correct :thumbup: just redundant :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Not that I have a clue why you 2 are talking about that sum!!

It was a FB poll that April answered


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Kill me nowClick to expand...

I'm just being polite. Trin's having one of her funny Sth African turns and is talking about BODMAS or something and April has been sucked into the weirdness. The heat has got to Trin I think


----------



## TrinityMom

I just had THE BEST yoghurt!!!! It's tropical flavour: mango, pineapple and coconut :munch: :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> correct :thumbup: just redundant :haha:Click to expand...

It's not redundant if you don't know about bodmas which I've just seen your post on:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LUNA!! Hello :hi: Well done, sounds like a little progress was made and certainly lots of cuddling, which is never wasted :thumbup: What are you getting up to this week, anything fun?

Hi monkey!

We are doing good today. Little Rhyko had some nice peaceful awake time today and we 'read' a book together with some really nice pictures!
My friend is coming over today, should be nice :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Kill me nowClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just being polite. Trin's having one of her funny Sth African turns and is talking about BODMAS or something and April has been sucked into the weirdness. The heat has got to Trin I thinkClick to expand...

Hey! April started it! :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I do like a tropical yoghurt. Alas, another 6 months to wait before such sunshiny delights slip down my throat.

A green day :thumbup:

97
97
86

The walk was clearly enough for my ravioli sports dinner :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Kill me nowClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just being polite. Trin's having one of her funny Sth African turns and is talking about BODMAS or something and April has been sucked into the weirdness. The heat has got to Trin I thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! April started it! :tease:Click to expand...

Shouldn't you be in bed by now Trin? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Kill me nowClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just being polite. Trin's having one of her funny Sth African turns and is talking about BODMAS or something and April has been sucked into the weirdness. The heat has got to Trin I thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! April started it! :tease:Click to expand...

I answered it wrong too


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Kill me nowClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just being polite. Trin's having one of her funny Sth African turns and is talking about BODMAS or something and April has been sucked into the weirdness. The heat has got to Trin I thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! April started it! :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you be in bed by now Trin? :shrug:Click to expand...

You just want to get rid of me :sulk:

I'm waiting up for United States of Tara. Going to nap for half an hour til it's on


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:



> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> LUNA!! Hello :hi: Well done, sounds like a little progress was made and certainly lots of cuddling, which is never wasted :thumbup: What are you getting up to this week, anything fun?
> 
> Hi monkey!
> 
> We are doing good today. Little Rhyko had some nice peaceful awake time today and we 'read' a book together with some really nice pictures!
> My friend is coming over today, should be nice :)Click to expand...

Ooo that's my kind of baby day :cloud9: They're just the best moments, and that book looks cool:thumbup: They've got similar stuff in the library here which I'll borrow for bubba, Holly's passed the stage of black and white books now and likes overloaded pages of complicated images of animals and people that she can point to a million things on the page and say 'da?' ('what's that?' in Holly language!) Holly and I had a nice quiet moment today but we didn't 'read' -we groomed each other like monkeys on the sofa- I was picking off bits of flakey cradle cap skin from Holly's head after a treatment I'd used to loosen it, and she was copying mummy and picking at my head:haha: It was very relaxing and really very monkeyish!


----------



## TrinityMom

Look at what my clever DH is making! It's a bracelet and each 'bead' has a winged heart on the inside. On the outside it has shaded pink and purple


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo that's beautious Trin!! Tell your DH I think it looks gorgeous and I :hissy: :brat: :hissy: one!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo that's beautious Trin!! Tell your DH I think it looks gorgeous and I :hissy: :brat: :hissy: one!

And me!!!! :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe I could get into clay polymers:-k I might investigate. I fancy learning a new skill.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1

thats how i read it :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Crunch* you have such a modern man DH! That's well cool, he'll be a midhusband next :thumbup: 
Bet he'll bug you when you have your 2nd kid though and starts telling you what to do! It can rankle coming from someone close to you :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not that I have a clue why you 2 are talking about that sum!!
> 
> It was a FB poll that April answeredClick to expand...

yeah i didnt just come out with a sum for trin haha


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.

Lyra is the opposite! She seems to enjoy her massage (but we only started yesterday so this might change) but she doesn't like her hands being fiddled with. Or her face. She's a little wriggler.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> If it had read (50+50) x 0 + 1 then it would = 1
> 
> 50 + (50 x 0) + 1 = 51
> 
> Just to be clear? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Kill me nowClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just being polite. Trin's having one of her funny Sth African turns and is talking about BODMAS or something and April has been sucked into the weirdness. The heat has got to Trin I thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! April started it! :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> I answered it wrong tooClick to expand...

im just going by i read it wrong! i didnt see brackets haha how did i pass my math exam? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not that I have a clue why you 2 are talking about that sum!!
> 
> It was a FB poll that April answeredClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i didnt just come out with a sum for trin hahaClick to expand...

:haha:

That would have been random even for us!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.

It may be a girl thing, I don't know, but she's like Cara, always loved being pampered:shrug: The trouble is now whatever I do to her, she wants to do back to me, and if I put face cream on she INSISTS on having some to put on too. I once saw her in the bathroom wiping her face with a cotton pad she'd extracted from the drawer- very funny seeing such a womanly gesture on one so small:haha: Monkey see, monkey do!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> Lyra is the opposite! She seems to enjoy her massage (but we only started yesterday so this might change) but she doesn't like her hands being fiddled with. Or her face. She's a little wriggler.Click to expand...

:haha:

Of course, Cara could change once she realises she has a choice to cooperate or not I suppose.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Not that I have a clue why you 2 are talking about that sum!!
> 
> It was a FB poll that April answeredClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i didnt just come out with a sum for trin hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> That would have been random even for us!Click to expand...

if i ever do that pls call a shrink!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Holly rubs an imaginary product onto her tummy alot at the moment- she's clearly seen me slapping on the bio oil :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany in 6 months she'll be breast feeding her monkey!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> It may be a girl thing, I don't know, but she's like Cara, always loved being pampered:shrug: The trouble is now whatever I do to her, she wants to do back to me, and if I put face cream on she INSISTS on having some to put on too. I once saw her in the bathroom wiping her face with a cotton pad she'd extracted from the drawer- very funny seeing such a womanly gesture on one so small:haha: Monkey see, monkey do!Click to expand...

:awww: I can't wait for all that :happydance:

I think I may have told you this story before but it always makes me chuckle..

My friends little girl (3 yrs at the time) had watched her mum getting ready for nights out and would often copy her just like you say. One day her gran was looking after her and freaked out when she put her in the bath one night because she appeared to have terrible jaundice. On closer inspection, the jaundice was streaky and patchy as it was actually her mum's slow developing fake tan that she'd got hold of the day before and slapped all over her legs and body :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> It may be a girl thing, I don't know, but she's like Cara, always loved being pampered:shrug: The trouble is now whatever I do to her, she wants to do back to me, and if I put face cream on she INSISTS on having some to put on too. I once saw her in the bathroom wiping her face with a cotton pad she'd extracted from the drawer- very funny seeing such a womanly gesture on one so small:haha: Monkey see, monkey do!Click to expand...
> 
> :awww: I can't wait for all that :happydance:
> 
> I think I may have told you this story before but it always makes me chuckle..
> 
> My friends little girl (3 yrs at the time) had watched her mum getting ready for nights out and would often copy her just like you say. One day her gran was looking after her and freaked out when she put her in the bath one night because she appeared to have terrible jaundice. On closer inspection, the jaundice was streaky and patchy as it was actually her mum's slow developing fake tan that she'd got hold of the day before and slapped all over her legs and body :haha:Click to expand...

At my cousins wedding in July Alex had a very dodgy tan on his left leg ... As did my sister's kitchen floor


----------



## Sarachka

GINGE You won't have time to TTC lately anyways with the new COD out now!!


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol

Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> Lyra is the opposite! She seems to enjoy her massage (but we only started yesterday so this might change) but she doesn't like her hands being fiddled with. Or her face. She's a little wriggler.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Of course, Cara could change once she realises she has a choice to cooperate or not I suppose.Click to expand...

At the baby massage she told us to rub oil onto our hands so baby can see and ask if they want a massage, so that they can let you know if they don't.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And hats! :dohh: Holly wants to wear hats all day long and even in bed at the moment :fool:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:



> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> It may be a girl thing, I don't know, but she's like Cara, always loved being pampered:shrug: The trouble is now whatever I do to her, she wants to do back to me, and if I put face cream on she INSISTS on having some to put on too. I once saw her in the bathroom wiping her face with a cotton pad she'd extracted from the drawer- very funny seeing such a womanly gesture on one so small:haha: Monkey see, monkey do!Click to expand...

How cute is that she wants to be like mommy!!

All the turtle girls like to get pampered.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> It may be a girl thing, I don't know, but she's like Cara, always loved being pampered:shrug: The trouble is now whatever I do to her, she wants to do back to me, and if I put face cream on she INSISTS on having some to put on too. I once saw her in the bathroom wiping her face with a cotton pad she'd extracted from the drawer- very funny seeing such a womanly gesture on one so small:haha: Monkey see, monkey do!Click to expand...

How cute is that she wants to be like mommy!!

All the turtle girls like to get pampered.:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> Lyra is the opposite! She seems to enjoy her massage (but we only started yesterday so this might change) but she doesn't like her hands being fiddled with. Or her face. She's a little wriggler.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Of course, Cara could change once she realises she has a choice to cooperate or not I suppose.Click to expand...
> 
> At the baby massage she told us to rub oil onto our hands so baby can see and ask if they want a massage, so that they can let you know if they don't.Click to expand...

:haha:

Be funny if Lyra says "Eh no thanks love"!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany in 6 months she'll be breast feeding her monkey!

Ha ha brilliant! If she does I'll get you a pic!:haha:

Today she was holding my BP monitor to her ear and chatting into it like a telephone


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol
> 
> Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !

Maybe he could get pregnant this time then? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> It may be a girl thing, I don't know, but she's like Cara, always loved being pampered:shrug: The trouble is now whatever I do to her, she wants to do back to me, and if I put face cream on she INSISTS on having some to put on too. I once saw her in the bathroom wiping her face with a cotton pad she'd extracted from the drawer- very funny seeing such a womanly gesture on one so small:haha: Monkey see, monkey do!Click to expand...
> 
> :awww: I can't wait for all that :happydance:
> 
> I think I may have told you this story before but it always makes me chuckle..
> 
> My friends little girl (3 yrs at the time) had watched her mum getting ready for nights out and would often copy her just like you say. One day her gran was looking after her and freaked out when she put her in the bath one night because she appeared to have terrible jaundice. On closer inspection, the jaundice was streaky and patchy as it was actually her mum's slow developing fake tan that she'd got hold of the day before and slapped all over her legs and body :haha:Click to expand...

OMG but I can easily see something like that happening! Today Holly poured some sewing machine lube into her hands, I intercepted at that point but she was clearly going to rub it into someone, her, me or monkey! You really do need eyes in the back of your head with the little tinkers!


----------



## mummyApril

Angel has gone to the 'toilet' as she thinks Edward (twilight) is going to die! i think shes in love! haha


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol
> 
> Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !
> 
> Maybe he could get pregnant this time then? :shrug:Click to expand...

good idea :thumbup: then I could spend 9 months getting drunk and telling him wow I could never be pregnant....its so boring !:winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Bethany in 6 months she'll be breast feeding her monkey!
> 
> Ha ha brilliant! If she does I'll get you a pic!:haha:
> 
> Today she was holding my BP monitor to her ear and chatting into it like a telephoneClick to expand...

:haha: shes sooo funny!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm not sure sarachka , i'll be playing it more than him....and i've started my pills now so hey ho :)


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmmm not sure sarachka , i'll be playing it more than him....and i've started my pills now so hey ho :)

Sorry that's what I meant, that COD will take your time up now


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..I was just thinking about Holly happily sitting to let you pick at her head. I think Cara will be like this too rather than a squirm away type as even now, she will happily allow me to cut/file her nails, meticulously wash her hands/face and moisturise her skin and she really enjoys it :thumbup: Maybe it's just my undivided attention she enjoys :shrug: She never pulls away or gets irritable when I do these things.
> 
> Lyra is the opposite! She seems to enjoy her massage (but we only started yesterday so this might change) but she doesn't like her hands being fiddled with. Or her face. She's a little wriggler.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Of course, Cara could change once she realises she has a choice to cooperate or not I suppose.Click to expand...
> 
> At the baby massage she told us to rub oil onto our hands so baby can see and ask if they want a massage, so that they can let you know if they don't.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Be funny if Lyra says "Eh no thanks love"!!Click to expand...

:haha: if she doesnt like it then it might encourage her to roll over so that she can roll away!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol
> 
> Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !
> 
> Maybe he could get pregnant this time then? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> good idea :thumbup: then I could spend 9 months getting drunk and telling him wow I could never be pregnant....its so boring !:winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Did he seriously say that to you?? How helpful :thumbup::wacko::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol
> 
> Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !
> 
> Maybe he could get pregnant this time then? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> good idea :thumbup: then I could spend 9 months getting drunk and telling him wow I could never be pregnant....its so boring !:winkwink:Click to expand...

and eating ham cooked on coke :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol
> 
> Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !

:haha:

Actually Holly didn't used to like things over her head either, she doesn't mind now though- I peek down the neck hole and make faces at her when she's half in and half out and it makes her giggle. But baby she wasn't so keen:nope:


----------



## mummyApril

im sooooo angry Angel just told me Jade (her dads gf) allowed her to have some wine!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gotta go to bed, I've been summoned mid party! Big kiss all :kiss: xxxxxxx Sleep tight xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

turtle party :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

night B x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im sooooo angry Angel just told me Jade (her dads gf) allowed her to have some wine!!!!!

Oooo, well out of order!


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening Bethany :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol
> 
> Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !
> 
> Maybe he could get pregnant this time then? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> good idea :thumbup: then I could spend 9 months getting drunk and telling him wow I could never be pregnant....its so boring !:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Did he seriously say that to you?? How helpful :thumbup::wacko::haha:Click to expand...


:haha: !!! I was very quiet after that outburst .......that was just before he took his top off and tried to do the worm in a club......


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol
> 
> Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Actually Holly didn't used to like things over her head either, she doesn't mind now though- I peek down the neck hole and make faces at her when she's half in and half out and it makes her giggle. But baby she wasn't so keen:nope:Click to expand...

:haha:...some mornings I just go for the button down the front outfits....I am sure she looks smug when she knows she has won :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> im sooooo angry Angel just told me Jade (her dads gf) allowed her to have some wine!!!!!

:nope:


----------



## poas

Evening ladies!! I am just about caught up and Esme is ready for her bedtime feed! D'oh, bad timing on my part!
I can't believe she is 5 weeks old as of half an hr ago....I may have to 'forget' her d.o.b and pretend she's younger-it's going too fast!!!!!!!!
Hope you are all content turtles tonight xx


----------



## mummyApril

i understand she isnt a mum etc but i mean its common sense not to give a child any alcohol not even a sip! iv said to Angels nan if she can have a quiet word to her as to not get her dad and his gf into a row, Angel was told to not tell me or her dad!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh Lauren hates anything that has to go over her head .... Her arch enemy is a vest ! If she sees me with one she sticks her bottom lip out ..... She loves to be naked though lol
> 
> Monkey - he will push me out the way with baby no2 saying let me birth it .... I know more than u !
> 
> Maybe he could get pregnant this time then? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> good idea :thumbup: then I could spend 9 months getting drunk and telling him wow I could never be pregnant....its so boring !:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Did he seriously say that to you?? How helpful :thumbup::wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: !!! I was very quiet after that outburst .......that was just before he took his top off and tried to do the worm in a club......Click to expand...

Hmm, I think I'd be pregnant and boring before taking my top off and doing the worm....noone deserves that kind of eyeball abuse :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening ladies!! I am just about caught up and Esme is ready for her bedtime feed! D'oh, bad timing on my part!
> I can't believe she is 5 weeks old as of half an hr ago....I may have to 'forget' her d.o.b and pretend she's younger-it's going too fast!!!!!!!!
> Hope you are all content turtles tonight xx

Hellooooooo Lissy :flower:

I know, it goes super fast eh? Cara was 16 weeks yesterday :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i understand she isnt a mum etc but i mean its common sense not to give a child any alcohol not even a sip! iv said to Angels nan if she can have a quiet word to her as to not get her dad and his gf into a row, Angel was told to not tell me or her dad!!!

By virtue of the fact she told her not to tell, she knew it was wrong..so why do that? :shrug: Maybe she thought she'd get "cool" points with Angel?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Trin :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i understand she isnt a mum etc but i mean its common sense not to give a child any alcohol not even a sip! iv said to Angels nan if she can have a quiet word to her as to not get her dad and his gf into a row, Angel was told to not tell me or her dad!!!
> 
> By virtue of the fact she told her not to tell, she knew it was wrong..so why do that? :shrug: Maybe she thought she'd get "cool" points with Angel?Click to expand...

i really dont know to be honest, her nan told me a while ago that shes keeping an eye on her, considering his gf hates children!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

night Trin


----------



## firstbaby25

Sneaking on :haha: entertaining my sis tonight who's quit her job today so is a bit emotional! 

Crunch your DH is funny, sitcom funny!


----------



## kit_cat

Poor sis Jaynie..hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Okily doke....it's good night from moi....see you all the morrow :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah, just caught up and all turtles are headed to their beds. sigh.

Goodnight turtles :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Think my bed is calling too. DH is home now and Lyra just wants to play so we're off to sit in the dark and persuade her it's sleep time. Night night turtles x


----------



## firstbaby25

My my I AM a thread clearer :haha: 

Night Kit and Essie - I'll probably be up late, sister has brought wine :(


----------



## firstbaby25

I've nursed a glass all night in light of my possible impending pregnancy!!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I've nursed a glass all night in light of my possible impending pregnancy!!

im on da baileys :) only a few glasses mind


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Molls x


----------



## firstbaby25

She's gone now. T'is mad me and my sister, she has Erin but always seems to want to 'party' she's just gone home asking if Adam will take her to bargain booze on the way :nope: I think she feels totally different to me because Erin was an accident like she's been robbed of something :shrug: dunno it's just weird! I couldn't live like that...


----------



## mummyApril

night all sleepy turtles


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> She's gone now. T'is mad me and my sister, she has Erin but always seems to want to 'party' she's just gone home asking if Adam will take her to bargain booze on the way :nope: I think she feels totally different to me because Erin was an accident like she's been robbed of something :shrug: dunno it's just weird! I couldn't live like that...

same as me n my sis, shes always out etc when i hardly ever go out and would rather stay in with my children, they only children once! youre a good Jaynie :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

night all


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April just got in bed myself - going to read a chapter of new moon and then go to sleep. College tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Morning turts :sleep:

very tired been up most night with some random contractions,nothing regular,im off to hosp this morning for a scan and consultant appt so hopefully i will get told something different.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Goodluck Clare at the hospital today :thumbup:

My dh told me off this morning because in his dream last night we were on holiday together, with Holly and her little BROTHER :happydance: and apparently I went out everynight boozing and clubbing and left dh with the kids and came home at 8am every morning :haha: Yeah likely. DH was really pissed off with me this morning, I had to remind him several times it was a dream :fool:

So sad that the pool was closed, I usually wake up feeling all toned and delicious on a Wednesday morning and today I woke up just feeling normal :shrug:

What are you turts up to today? 

Are you at work Sarachka or is it your free day? You and Newbs and Trin are the only working turts at the moment no? And Cassie at Uni. What a leisurely bunch we are on the whole! :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

In the pre baby days, I'd have been 10 minutes into my first lesson of the day by now. I'm still eating breakfast at 8am these days!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> She's gone now. T'is mad me and my sister, she has Erin but always seems to want to 'party' she's just gone home asking if Adam will take her to bargain booze on the way :nope: I think she feels totally different to me because Erin was an accident like she's been robbed of something :shrug: dunno it's just weird! I couldn't live like that...

It's funny, when I was walking to the pool last night I was thinking that Essie will have a 12yr old girl by the time she's my age, and that led me to wonder about me leaving it so late (I did come off the pill at 31, but the combination of my first MC plus a year off, plus 4 months ttc meant I was 33 by the time I fell with Holly, and you know the rest...) but I know in my heart that I wasn't an Essie, I was galavanting jobless around Paris with an older man at her age, and if I'd had a kid in my early 20's it would not have been the fulfilling experience it is now but a rocky and stressful one, I'm sure, and like your sis Jaynie I'd have probably felt 'robbed of something'. Also I barely even spoke French at the time, just the checkups and hospital would have freaked me out! I may have felt ready by my late 20's but was splitting up with my ex etc then so the thought of ttc didn't cross my mind!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's 'doing the worm'?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly! :hi: I never see you anymore :cry: Are you still moving to Alaska?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho I love it, Holly has just woken up and is laughing hysterically in her bed. Laters gaters, off to share the joke :haha:
xxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all. 

Im at work today, my Wednesday ON. Pooooo. Could do with a day to lounge around and sleep and cough. I'm feeling a lot better than I was though, even though the cough is still there.


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: Morning turts :sleep:
> 
> very tired been up most night with some random contractions,nothing regular,im off to hosp this morning for a scan and consultant appt so hopefully i will get told something different.

oooh good luck, its getting exciting now!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :coffee:
> 
> Goodluck Clare at the hospital today :thumbup:
> 
> My dh told me off this morning because in his dream last night we were on holiday together, with Holly and her little BROTHER :happydance: and apparently I went out everynight boozing and clubbing and left dh with the kids and came home at 8am every morning :haha: Yeah likely. DH was really pissed off with me this morning, I had to remind him several times it was a dream :fool:
> 
> So sad that the pool was closed, I usually wake up feeling all toned and delicious on a Wednesday morning and today I woke up just feeling normal :shrug:
> 
> What are you turts up to today?
> 
> Are you at work Sarachka or is it your free day? You and Newbs and Trin are the only working turts at the moment no? And Cassie at Uni. What a leisurely bunch we are on the whole! :blush:

oh but we do work B ;) we are making adults (good adults) lol, talking of dreams, Jay often talks and moves in his sleep well last night i woke to his hand inches away from my face as if he was going to claw at it :shock: my first reaction was knocking his hand out of the way, n he went 'wa huh wa' me was 'wtf are you doing?' lol i was very shocked!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> She's gone now. T'is mad me and my sister, she has Erin but always seems to want to 'party' she's just gone home asking if Adam will take her to bargain booze on the way :nope: I think she feels totally different to me because Erin was an accident like she's been robbed of something :shrug: dunno it's just weird! I couldn't live like that...
> 
> It's funny, when I was walking to the pool last night I was thinking that Essie will have a 12yr old girl by the time she's my age, and that led me to wonder about me leaving it so late (I did come off the pill at 31, but the combination of my first MC plus a year off, plus 4 months ttc meant I was 33 by the time I fell with Holly, and you know the rest...) but I know in my heart that I wasn't an Essie, I was galavanting jobless around Paris with an older man at her age, and if I'd had a kid in my early 20's it would not have been the fulfilling experience it is now but a rocky and stressful one, I'm sure, and like your sis Jaynie I'd have probably felt 'robbed of something'. Also I barely even spoke French at the time, just the checkups and hospital would have freaked me out! I may have felt ready by my late 20's but was splitting up with my ex etc then so the thought of ttc didn't cross my mind!:wacko:Click to expand...

my mum had my sister at 38, she had us all very young and ended up leaving, but is a superb mum to Oriana, can be hard to see sometimes, as we get left on the shelf. anyway i have always said if i could of had Angel later but her exactly the same then i would of, (and with a totally different man lol) although i dont regret my decision to have her. As i was 17 i didnt even realise what a caesarean was just said ok (didnt really have much choice), such naivety, and it definitely was stressful for a very long time, i didnt have a relationship like i do now with Angel until she was 4, i had pnd, thats the only thing i regret, but i wont let her know that she thinks weve always been bestfriends :) anywayy, i definitely think it is healthier to get what you want to do done first and then have the kiddies, i just was silly and wanted to prove my mum a point that i wouldnt walk out on my children! very naive thinking it was just a baby! haha


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io6zGgZILYc


HollyMonkey said:


> What's 'doing the worm'?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Im at work today, my Wednesday ON. Pooooo. Could do with a day to lounge around and sleep and cough. I'm feeling a lot better than I was though, even though the cough is still there.

glad youre feeling better even if it is poop that youre in work :/


----------



## mummyApril

i need your opinions please! What christmas decoration colour should i have this year!?
last year i was pink and silver (not very christmasy but snowy lol)


----------



## mummyApril

aw my Angel isnt well :(


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> She's gone now. T'is mad me and my sister, she has Erin but always seems to want to 'party' she's just gone home asking if Adam will take her to bargain booze on the way :nope: I think she feels totally different to me because Erin was an accident like she's been robbed of something :shrug: dunno it's just weird! I couldn't live like that...
> 
> It's funny, when I was walking to the pool last night I was thinking that Essie will have a 12yr old girl by the time she's my age, and that led me to wonder about me leaving it so late (I did come off the pill at 31, but the combination of my first MC plus a year off, plus 4 months ttc meant I was 33 by the time I fell with Holly, and you know the rest...) but I know in my heart that I wasn't an Essie, I was galavanting jobless around Paris with an older man at her age, and if I'd had a kid in my early 20's it would not have been the fulfilling experience it is now but a rocky and stressful one, I'm sure, and like your sis Jaynie I'd have probably felt 'robbed of something'. Also I barely even spoke French at the time, just the checkups and hospital would have freaked me out! I may have felt ready by my late 20's but was splitting up with my ex etc then so the thought of ttc didn't cross my mind!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my mum had my sister at 38, she had us all very young and ended up leaving, but is a superb mum to Oriana, can be hard to see sometimes, as we get left on the shelf. anyway i have always said if i could of had Angel later but her exactly the same then i would of, (and with a totally different man lol) although i dont regret my decision to have her. As i was 17 i didnt even realise what a caesarean was just said ok (didnt really have much choice), such naivety, and it definitely was stressful for a very long time, i didnt have a relationship like i do now with Angel until she was 4, i had pnd, thats the only thing i regret, but i wont let her know that she thinks weve always been bestfriends :) anywayy, i definitely think it is healthier to get what you want to do done first and then have the kiddies, i just was silly and wanted to prove my mum a point that i wouldnt walk out on my children! very naive thinking it was just a baby! hahaClick to expand...

I often think about this subject ....I ask myself why I left it till after I was 30 to start trying. Its strange as in my early 20s it was the thought of the actual labour that made ttc not even an option ! My niece was born in 2005 and I became very broody and wanted a baby ASAP ! my DH said no and we could discuss it in 6 months if I still felt the same.....I didnt !!! Our lives would have been so different if we have had managed to have a baby back then....DH is younger than me and I am sure he would have not been ready. My mum had us at 16,18 and 22.......from the age of 14 she would repeat DO NOT HAVE A BABY YOUNG ....... then when I turned 27 she was like what are you waiting for :haha:..............
I wished maybe I had started a few years earlier but I am happy with how this journey has started ! :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io6zGgZILYc
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What's 'doing the worm'?Click to expand...

he didn't look like this :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

For some reason Lauren lets off a blood curdling scream just before she goes to sleep..... I know this now and will just let her fall asleep.....people do look at me like I am an awful mum but if I pick her up she will not sleep :shrug:

anyone else bebe do this ????


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> She's gone now. T'is mad me and my sister, she has Erin but always seems to want to 'party' she's just gone home asking if Adam will take her to bargain booze on the way :nope: I think she feels totally different to me because Erin was an accident like she's been robbed of something :shrug: dunno it's just weird! I couldn't live like that...
> 
> It's funny, when I was walking to the pool last night I was thinking that Essie will have a 12yr old girl by the time she's my age, and that led me to wonder about me leaving it so late (I did come off the pill at 31, but the combination of my first MC plus a year off, plus 4 months ttc meant I was 33 by the time I fell with Holly, and you know the rest...) but I know in my heart that I wasn't an Essie, I was galavanting jobless around Paris with an older man at her age, and if I'd had a kid in my early 20's it would not have been the fulfilling experience it is now but a rocky and stressful one, I'm sure, and like your sis Jaynie I'd have probably felt 'robbed of something'. Also I barely even spoke French at the time, just the checkups and hospital would have freaked me out! I may have felt ready by my late 20's but was splitting up with my ex etc then so the thought of ttc didn't cross my mind!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my mum had my sister at 38, she had us all very young and ended up leaving, but is a superb mum to Oriana, can be hard to see sometimes, as we get left on the shelf. anyway i have always said if i could of had Angel later but her exactly the same then i would of, (and with a totally different man lol) although i dont regret my decision to have her. As i was 17 i didnt even realise what a caesarean was just said ok (didnt really have much choice), such naivety, and it definitely was stressful for a very long time, i didnt have a relationship like i do now with Angel until she was 4, i had pnd, thats the only thing i regret, but i wont let her know that she thinks weve always been bestfriends :) anywayy, i definitely think it is healthier to get what you want to do done first and then have the kiddies, i just was silly and wanted to prove my mum a point that i wouldnt walk out on my children! very naive thinking it was just a baby! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I often think about this subject ....I ask myself why I left it till after I was 30 to start trying. Its strange as in my early 20s it was the thought of the actual labour that made ttc not even an option ! My niece was born in 2005 and I became very broody and wanted a baby ASAP ! my DH said no and we could discuss it in 6 months if I still felt the same.....I didnt !!! Our lives would have been so different if we have had managed to have a baby back then....DH is younger than me and I am sure he would have not been ready. My mum had us at 16,18 and 22.......from the age of 14 she would repeat DO NOT HAVE A BABY YOUNG ....... then when I turned 27 she was like what are you waiting for :haha:..............
> I wished maybe I had started a few years earlier but I am happy with how this journey has started ! :thumbup:Click to expand...

iv been telling Angel and Faye no babies young since they were born! haha they have a plan in mind, they dont want bf's and will live together and buy a pink mini! plus loads of land for their horses and dogs, Angel also wants to be a horse vet, i think im safe (i said i wouldnt babysit) haha


----------



## Crunchie

That's funny April !!! I am sure she was like NO BABIES NO BABIES NO BABIES NO BABIES in my ears when I was sleeping 

that pink mini idea sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io6zGgZILYc
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What's 'doing the worm'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didn't look like this :haha:Click to expand...

what about this? lol 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLi0cL44fWI


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> For some reason Lauren lets off a blood curdling scream just before she goes to sleep..... I know this now and will just let her fall asleep.....people do look at me like I am an awful mum but if I pick her up she will not sleep :shrug:
> 
> anyone else bebe do this ????

not yet but im sure he will some day


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> That's funny April !!! I am sure she was like NO BABIES NO BABIES NO BABIES NO BABIES in my ears when I was sleeping
> 
> that pink mini idea sounds great :thumbup:

oh i didnt think about hypnotism in the sleep! i must record a tape haha


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io6zGgZILYc
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What's 'doing the worm'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didn't look like this :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> what about this? lol
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLi0cL44fWIClick to expand...

yep that's him :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: That could be my brother, the Breener guy! :haha: If I wasn't pregnant I would soooo have a go at doing the worm to amuse Holly :haha:

Crunch loads of babies do that Holly did sometimes (and still does) and I always leave her and she's asleep within 2mins- we actually call it her _final scream_ in our house- she can be babbbling for hours across the monitor and when we hear a cry we say, "ah she's off finally" !! Not always, sometimes she just goes silent and we find her slumped asleep over the toy she was in mid play with, but it's really normal, just ignore the tuts and glances if it happens in public!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am officially wearing maternity jeans today :smug: My normal jeans are an impossibility


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

Well, aren't we a pondersome lot this morning. of course, being the OLDEST on the thread, I'll have to chip in...

I can honestly say that waiting to have Cara was definitely the best thing I could have done. My mum didn't have me and my sister particularly young and certainly didn't try to instill anything on the subject upon us but oddly, both my sister and I waited..she till she was 40 and me till I was 36! I think we both had aspirations....not only professionally but personally. I never ever wanted to look back and regret the things I didn't do, so having achieved a reasonable level of responsibility professionally and with lots of lovely travelling/holidaying, nights out, experiences and of course, the most important of all for me..a loving husband, I finally felt the time was right. I know without a shadow of a doubt that 10 years ago I could not have offered Cara what I can now. The rich tapestry of my life so far has secured this for her. Me as a whippersnapper....I was far too selfish.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> i need your opinions please! What christmas decoration colour should i have this year!?
> last year i was pink and silver (not very christmasy but snowy lol)

I'm all about black, red, green, gold. Traditional :thumbup: I'm making salt dough soon for making my own ornaments.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Im at work today, my Wednesday ON. Pooooo. Could do with a day to lounge around and sleep and cough. I'm feeling a lot better than I was though, even though the cough is still there.

Glad you're feeling better:hugs: Bit ironic that you have a cold despite being in the citrus fruits phase of your pregnancy:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl: That could be my brother, the Breener guy! :haha: If I wasn't pregnant I would soooo have a go at doing the worm to amuse Holly :haha:
> 
> Crunch loads of babies do that Holly did sometimes (and still does) and I always leave her and she's asleep within 2mins- we actually call it her _final scream_ in our house- she can be babbbling for hours across the monitor and when we hear a cry we say, "ah she's off finally" !! Not always, sometimes she just goes silent and we find her slumped asleep over the toy she was in mid play with, but it's really normal, just ignore the tuts and glances if it happens in public!!

:hugs: fanks....its more my MIL looking at me in disgust ! 
they came by last Friday for 5 mins and Lauren was just moaning herself into a nap and she grabbed her and walked her around the house saying what shall we look at.... I was like please can you not as if she does not have this nap she will be grizzly all afternoon ......you would have thought I said.....hands of the baby bitch and get out my house ! 
I have also noticed lately that she will start screaming in her sleep by the time I have woken up and by the cot she is back to sleep :shrug: naughty moo bag


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i need your opinions please! What christmas decoration colour should i have this year!?
> last year i was pink and silver (not very christmasy but snowy lol)
> 
> I'm all about black, red, green, gold. Traditional :thumbup: I'm making salt dough soon for making my own ornaments.Click to expand...

I ask myself your question each year April and each year I choose red and silver because they're my faves


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> For some reason Lauren lets off a blood curdling scream just before she goes to sleep..... I know this now and will just let her fall asleep.....people do look at me like I am an awful mum but if I pick her up she will not sleep :shrug:
> 
> anyone else bebe do this ????

Esme does this sometimes-the first time I nearly shat myself, as she HONESTLY doesn't cry often and when she does it is the laziest cry ever...BUT when she howled like she had been hurt then fell into a solid sleep,I checked her breathing every two mins,I was scared she was unconcious!!! With Esme she seems to do it when she is a little 'overtired'-is it the same with Lauren?

Oh and discussions on the young mum/older mum-the year I turn 40 Harri will turn 20 :) and that is ALL good with me lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: That could be my brother, the Breener guy! :haha: If I wasn't pregnant I would soooo have a go at doing the worm to amuse Holly :haha:
> 
> Crunch loads of babies do that Holly did sometimes (and still does) and I always leave her and she's asleep within 2mins- we actually call it her _final scream_ in our house- she can be babbbling for hours across the monitor and when we hear a cry we say, "ah she's off finally" !! Not always, sometimes she just goes silent and we find her slumped asleep over the toy she was in mid play with, but it's really normal, just ignore the tuts and glances if it happens in public!!
> 
> :hugs: fanks....its more my MIL looking at me in disgust !
> they came by last Friday for 5 mins and Lauren was just moaning herself into a nap and she grabbed her and walked her around the house saying what shall we look at.... I was like please can you not as if she does not have this nap she will be grizzly all afternoon ......you would have thought I said.....hands of the baby bitch and get out my house !
> I have also noticed lately that she will start screaming in her sleep by the time I have woken up and by the cot she is back to sleep :shrug: naughty moo bagClick to expand...

I always give Holly a few moments before I actually extract myself from my warm covers, just in case it's a dream she's having:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> For some reason Lauren lets off a blood curdling scream just before she goes to sleep..... I know this now and will just let her fall asleep.....people do look at me like I am an awful mum but if I pick her up she will not sleep :shrug:
> 
> anyone else bebe do this ????
> 
> Esme does this sometimes-the first time I nearly shat myself, as she HONESTLY doesn't cry often and when she does it is the laziest cry ever...BUT when she howled like she had been hurt then fell into a solid sleep,I checked her breathing every two mins,I was scared she was unconcious!!! With Esme she seems to do it when she is a little 'overtired'-is it the same with Lauren?
> 
> Oh and discussions on the young mum/older mum-the year I turn 40 Harri will turn 20 :) and that is ALL good with me lolClick to expand...

It definitely has it's advantages having kids young!! You'll be out on the razzle while I'm still with a 4yr old and a 6yr old at 40!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Unless you do like my sister Lissy and have an oops baby in your late 30's :haha: She thought she was done with baby making at the age of 25!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> She's gone now. T'is mad me and my sister, she has Erin but always seems to want to 'party' she's just gone home asking if Adam will take her to bargain booze on the way :nope: I think she feels totally different to me because Erin was an accident like she's been robbed of something :shrug: dunno it's just weird! I couldn't live like that...
> 
> It's funny, when I was walking to the pool last night I was thinking that Essie will have a 12yr old girl by the time she's my age, and that led me to wonder about me leaving it so late (I did come off the pill at 31, but the combination of my first MC plus a year off, plus 4 months ttc meant I was 33 by the time I fell with Holly, and you know the rest...) but I know in my heart that I wasn't an Essie, I was galavanting jobless around Paris with an older man at her age, and if I'd had a kid in my early 20's it would not have been the fulfilling experience it is now but a rocky and stressful one, I'm sure, and like your sis Jaynie I'd have probably felt 'robbed of something'. Also I barely even spoke French at the time, just the checkups and hospital would have freaked me out! I may have felt ready by my late 20's but was splitting up with my ex etc then so the thought of ttc didn't cross my mind!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my mum had my sister at 38, she had us all very young and ended up leaving, but is a superb mum to Oriana, can be hard to see sometimes, as we get left on the shelf. anyway i have always said if i could of had Angel later but her exactly the same then i would of, (and with a totally different man lol) although i dont regret my decision to have her. As i was 17 i didnt even realise what a caesarean was just said ok (didnt really have much choice), such naivety, and it definitely was stressful for a very long time, i didnt have a relationship like i do now with Angel until she was 4, i had pnd, thats the only thing i regret, but i wont let her know that she thinks weve always been bestfriends :) anywayy, i definitely think it is healthier to get what you want to do done first and then have the kiddies, i just was silly and wanted to prove my mum a point that i wouldnt walk out on my children! very naive thinking it was just a baby! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I often think about this subject ....I ask myself why I left it till after I was 30 to start trying. Its strange as in my early 20s it was the thought of the actual labour that made ttc not even an option ! My niece was born in 2005 and I became very broody and wanted a baby ASAP ! my DH said no and we could discuss it in 6 months if I still felt the same.....I didnt !!! Our lives would have been so different if we have had managed to have a baby back then....DH is younger than me and I am sure he would have not been ready. My mum had us at 16,18 and 22.......from the age of 14 she would repeat DO NOT HAVE A BABY YOUNG ....... then when I turned 27 she was like what are you waiting for :haha:..............
> 
> I wished maybe I had started a few years earlier but I am happy with how this journey has started ! :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is an odd one for me (I'm putting in my penny's worth). I've known a few people have 'oopsies' and though I believe in them I'm harsh with it. Getting your eggo preggo when the other person isn't aware is so not cool. However, I believe blokes should protect too. I have considered the 'oopsie' I was like Crunch, my mate had a baby 5 yearsago and I've been thinking about babies since. Butnithing can replace this that me and Adam have. Sometimes I wish I didn't have TTC cause it's so heartbreaking. If Adam was like Essie's DH we'd have kids by now... He doesn't want anyone else but he isn't so I've been waiting for him to join me. I also don't want kids close in age so I regret leaving it til now. But I guess my kids won't regret being born so it won't matter :shrug:. It's hard being a woman :fool: :wacko:. Then again I have, given my family and financial circumstances that I have made the most of my lot :smug: holidays and travel and gigs and drinking and drugs :blush: I am worldly wise :haha:


----------



## poas

Haha, I don't think I'll have the energy...you may be older but you are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more energetic B!! OH and I hope to foster when we are older-after a few 'gap years' of course :) say...when we are 50 :)


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> For some reason Lauren lets off a blood curdling scream just before she goes to sleep..... I know this now and will just let her fall asleep.....people do look at me like I am an awful mum but if I pick her up she will not sleep :shrug:
> 
> anyone else bebe do this ????
> 
> Esme does this sometimes-the first time I nearly shat myself, as she HONESTLY doesn't cry often and when she does it is the laziest cry ever...BUT when she howled like she had been hurt then fell into a solid sleep,I checked her breathing every two mins,I was scared she was unconcious!!! With Esme she seems to do it when she is a little 'overtired'-is it the same with Lauren?
> 
> Oh and discussions on the young mum/older mum-the year I turn 40 Harri will turn 20 :) and that is ALL good with me lolClick to expand...

As a rookie mum I have at 12 weeks just got the understanding of this different cries lark ! 
I can tell when she needs a nap and if I am to late she does indeed scream......If I time it right she just moans for a while and she's off lol
I try to tell dh that every time she wakes up does not mean she is hungry ......I am sure he thinks I am starving her !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Haha, I don't think I'll have the energy...you may be older but you are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more energetic B!! OH and I hope to foster when we are older-after a few 'gap years' of course :) say...when we are 50 :)

My mum and dad were going to foster but my dad's cancer was diagnosed at the time they were going to, so that changed things somewhat, but it's an interesting idea. I'll be too selfish I think, I'll be back to my painting and suchlike by the time my kids are at school, plus DH will be through with kids after having 4 I should think.


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Kitty and Essie........have you had everyone asking when you having another ???
I thought it would end after 

when you moving out ?
when you getting engaged?
when you getting married ?
when you having a baby ?
Is she a good baby ?????????
when you giving them a sibling ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!


----------



## mummyApril

since yesterday James has been really lazy with his head keeps leaning it forward onto his chest instead of holding it up like he usually does, do you think hes being lazy or something wrong?


----------



## new mummy2010

hello i lurked yesterday............but im having a terrible time with these pesky teeth of nathanials that are trying to come through, the powders make him heave and has resulted in a few bottles coming back up. So we have decided not to use these anymore he wasnt that grouchy yestewrday and we we walked into town and he had a big sleep inthe morning and i bagged up his 0-3 clothes and sorted out holiday washing a generally tidied round all day, it just seems to effect him first thing like now around this time and around 3-6?? 
yesterday i bought a amber necklace and anklet set and it should come today or tomorrow so really hoping this helps,its just the screams are blood curdling and it sounds like im killing somebody god knows what dear old margaret thinks next door lol she does say she rarely hears him though!!
On a much brighter note this is the 3rd morning now that he has gone for a morning nap which the last two days have lasted 2-3hours this is after between 9-11 hours sleep at night? mum did say he hardly slept in the day last week at all and he woke every night bar 2 so i think he is catching up on his sleep as he didnt want to sleep as he was wanting me nasty mummy on went on holiday without him :(

Hope hosp goes well clare 

luna sounds like Rhyko is chubbing out on that booby juice !!!

B we all now your a secret raver hehe!! you we're out with mr depp i bet !!

sezi poo's your at work ;( glad your on the mend though lovely

jaynie symptoms today?

AFM today im going to get dressed now and carry on sorting out my charity bag and stuff for my sis clearing out the wardrobe and putting summer stuff away, going to put some baby bits and some boots and a coat of mine on ebay, hopefully put my holiday photos on here and FB and some new pics of baby nate!!
and i must must parcel up some things and go to the PO!!

HAPPY WEDNESDAYS xx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I am officially wearing maternity jeans today :smug: My normal jeans are an impossibility

wooohooo :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my, chatting away here and I forgot to do my bloods :dohh: They're at 87 ten minutes late so I'll assume they weren't at 140 ten minutes ago :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

where is my period !!!! I feeeeel RUBBISH


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> Well, aren't we a pondersome lot this morning. of course, being the OLDEST on the thread, I'll have to chip in...
> 
> I can honestly say that waiting to have Cara was definitely the best thing I could have done. My mum didn't have me and my sister particularly young and certainly didn't try to instill anything on the subject upon us but oddly, both my sister and I waited..she till she was 40 and me till I was 36! I think we both had aspirations....not only professionally but personally. I never ever wanted to look back and regret the things I didn't do, so having achieved a reasonable level of responsibility professionally and with lots of lovely travelling/holidaying, nights out, experiences and of course, the most important of all for me..a loving husband, I finally felt the time was right. I know without a shadow of a doubt that 10 years ago I could not have offered Cara what I can now. The rich tapestry of my life so far has secured this for her. Me as a whippersnapper....I was far too selfish.

I'm really getting in to this convo. I wholeheartedly agree with you here. BUT I don't think that mums that are a bit older have to tell their kids to not have babies young, I think they don't even consider it and their 'lifestyle' rubs off. My mum was done with babies when she was 3 years younger than I am now. As a thinker, I worry I'll miss my chance if I wait. Some females in my family are prone to early menopause and that scares the shit out of me. Cara will look at you and her aunt and be ok with it. I am the OLDEST person ever to not have had kids in my massive family so I don't know what my reproductive health is going to be like when I get to the magic number (30). Regards the job I went on an adventure with my mum and by the time I was 13/14 she was flying in her roles and now does really well. So in that regard I'm not so worried/scared about getting where I need to be with children in tow :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i need your opinions please! What christmas decoration colour should i have this year!?
> last year i was pink and silver (not very christmasy but snowy lol)
> 
> I'm all about black, red, green, gold. Traditional :thumbup: I'm making salt dough soon for making my own ornaments.Click to expand...

yeah i was thinking as its James first christmas i should go traditional hmmmm


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor Nate, hope the amber arrives soon, I'm curious to see if it works, I never know whether these things are hokum pokum or not. 

And poor Margaret! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey Kitty and Essie........have you had everyone asking when you having another ???
> I thought it would end after
> 
> when you moving out ?
> when you getting engaged?
> when you getting married ?
> when you having a baby ?
> Is she a good baby ?????????
> when you giving them a sibling ?

Oh Crunch....that is almost the first question I'm asked..again because of my age I'm obviously on the clock! My stitches were barely healing and my mum asked me if I'd plan on having more. My response at that moment was "hell no, my foof looks like chopped liver and that's all I can think about right now!" Of course, I feel differently now in that of course it's a _possibility_.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Haha, I don't think I'll have the energy...you may be older but you are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more energetic B!! OH and I hope to foster when we are older-after a few 'gap years' of course :) say...when we are 50 :)
> 
> My mum and dad were going to foster but my dad's cancer was diagnosed at the time they were going to, so that changed things somewhat, but it's an interesting idea. I'll be too selfish I think, I'll be back to my painting and suchlike by the time my kids are at school, plus DH will be through with kids after having 4 I should think.Click to expand...

iv always wanted to foster and when my kiddies are grown up a bit maybe in my early 40s i will!


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: That could be my brother, the Breener guy! :haha: If I wasn't pregnant I would soooo have a go at doing the worm to amuse Holly :haha:
> 
> Crunch loads of babies do that Holly did sometimes (and still does) and I always leave her and she's asleep within 2mins- we actually call it her _final scream_ in our house- she can be babbbling for hours across the monitor and when we hear a cry we say, "ah she's off finally" !! Not always, sometimes she just goes silent and we find her slumped asleep over the toy she was in mid play with, but it's really normal, just ignore the tuts and glances if it happens in public!!
> 
> :hugs: fanks....its more my MIL looking at me in disgust !
> they came by last Friday for 5 mins and Lauren was just moaning herself into a nap and she grabbed her and walked her around the house saying what shall we look at.... I was like please can you not as if she does not have this nap she will be grizzly all afternoon ......you would have thought I said.....hands of the baby bitch and get out my house !
> I have also noticed lately that she will start screaming in her sleep by the time I have woken up and by the cot she is back to sleep :shrug: naughty moo bagClick to expand...

Nathanial does the scream mid sleep:shrug:i dont tend to rush to the coat all of the 2cms it is awy from my bed lol anymore unless it turns to :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

April- i did gold and brown from next and M&S last year

we need a new slim line tree this year as our massive 7footer has lost its place as we now have an extra chair with the new sofa bit sad as nate woukd of loved the forest in the corner ;(


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kitty and Essie........have you had everyone asking when you having another ???
> I thought it would end after
> 
> when you moving out ?
> when you getting engaged?
> when you getting married ?
> when you having a baby ?
> Is she a good baby ?????????
> when you giving them a sibling ?
> 
> Oh Crunch....that is almost the first question I'm asked..again because of my age I'm obviously on the clock! My stitches were barely healing and my mum asked me if I'd plan on having more. My response at that moment was "hell no, my foof looks like chopped liver and that's all I can think about right now!" Of course, I feel differently now in that of course it's a _possibility_.Click to expand...

Its like give a girl some chance to heal........ or maybe sleep ????
also people love asking did you have stitches?.....why is that ?? I should have showed them mine :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!

Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: That could be my brother, the Breener guy! :haha: If I wasn't pregnant I would soooo have a go at doing the worm to amuse Holly :haha:
> 
> Crunch loads of babies do that Holly did sometimes (and still does) and I always leave her and she's asleep within 2mins- we actually call it her _final scream_ in our house- she can be babbbling for hours across the monitor and when we hear a cry we say, "ah she's off finally" !! Not always, sometimes she just goes silent and we find her slumped asleep over the toy she was in mid play with, but it's really normal, just ignore the tuts and glances if it happens in public!!
> 
> :hugs: fanks....its more my MIL looking at me in disgust !
> they came by last Friday for 5 mins and Lauren was just moaning herself into a nap and she grabbed her and walked her around the house saying what shall we look at.... I was like please can you not as if she does not have this nap she will be grizzly all afternoon ......you would have thought I said.....hands of the baby bitch and get out my house !
> I have also noticed lately that she will start screaming in her sleep by the time I have woken up and by the cot she is back to sleep :shrug: naughty moo bagClick to expand...
> 
> Nathanial does the scream mid sleep:shrug:i dont tend to rush to the coat all of the 2cms it is awy from my bed lol anymore unless it turns to :cry:Click to expand...

Its awful if it turns to tears !!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...

How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

A friend of mine who had her baby in Jan this year was signed off sick at 3 months - my place of work pay full sick for 6 months. I
I have reason to belive that she was not as ill as she made out ! :winkwink: actually I know she wasn't.
but she had the cheek to say you are so lucky that you can have a year off and Lauren will be 1 when you return.... my baby will be 11 months :growlmad: excuse me !!!! DO you know how it feels to not HAVE ANY ML AT ALL !!!!!! Spend a week in hospital .......
Work have bent over backwards to fit her reduced hours in and she is still moaning as she wants 8-4 and not 9-5 :nope:

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mummyApril

ah hope Nate better soon Hayles


----------



## mummyApril

did anyone see my post about James neck/head?


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...

I think it's the north/south divide we're 10 years younger than you lot on average!! It's 23 here and 33 there... I read an article once about a southerner who was depressed at 29 when she fell pregnant by mistake :haha: we're the opposite if I WASN'T preggo by 29 I'd be depressed!!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my post about James neck/head?

Yeah that's a toughie... I'd go for lazy but watch it today! Then see tomorrow what the crack is!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...

Amongst my friends I don't feel old to be pregnant because they've all got tiny babies or toddlers or are planning their second next year etc, its just on this thread I've met under 30's who want/have kids, whereas previous to that I didn't think for a minute anyone under 30 would actually WANT a baby! So naive me!!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my post about James neck/head?

Oh yes sorry !!! went off on one..... Lauren some days holds her head up all day and another it just seems she can not be bothered ! I am sure its nothing to worry about ....could you ask the GP about it if you are really worried :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the north/south divide we're 10 years younger than you lot on average!! It's 23 here and 33 there... I read an article once about a southerner who was depressed at 29 when she fell pregnant by mistake :haha: we're the opposite if I WASN'T preggo by 29 I'd be depressed!!Click to expand...

I just wrote that!! About the north/south divide and deleted it in case you thought I was being racist:haha: I'd not seen an official report though!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Hayley :hi: everyone! I have no symptoms today, had a random hot flush before :shrug: I *think* my boobs are sore but I have to really prod them. I still have general cramps, but these could all be LP symptoms. 

I think temp was corrupt today. I take it at 6am and this morning I randomly woke in the night and moved beds but when I looked this was at 4.15... I took my temp at 6 as per and it was 36.40 when I did it when I woke up at 8 it was high like yesterday. I may have ruined my chances of triphasic :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the north/south divide we're 10 years younger than you lot on average!! It's 23 here and 33 there... I read an article once about a southerner who was depressed at 29 when she fell pregnant by mistake :haha: we're the opposite if I WASN'T preggo by 29 I'd be depressed!!Click to expand...

I thought I was WAY to young to be married at 29 lol..... I kept saying but I am so young ..... my mum was like .....the jigs up - you are not that young :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my post about James neck/head?

April...I think it's probably just lazyness...when I took Cara to the doc for the 6 week check, she just let her head loll around and the doc was asking if it was always like this..of course it wasn't but she just couldn't be arsed cooperating that day! I'm sure James is just feeling the same. Keep an eye though :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the north/south divide we're 10 years younger than you lot on average!! It's 23 here and 33 there... I read an article once about a southerner who was depressed at 29 when she fell pregnant by mistake :haha: we're the opposite if I WASN'T preggo by 29 I'd be depressed!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just wrote that!! About the north/south divide and deleted it in case you thought I was being racist:haha: I'd not seen an official report though!Click to expand...

Yup it's official. Dem's the facts!! We're A LOT younger. We get less to do to be honest. I've been to London it's easy to see why there is difference. You'd never catch Crunch or Kit holidaying in Warrington!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my post about James neck/head?

Yes but I don't know:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the north/south divide we're 10 years younger than you lot on average!! It's 23 here and 33 there... I read an article once about a southerner who was depressed at 29 when she fell pregnant by mistake :haha: we're the opposite if I WASN'T preggo by 29 I'd be depressed!!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was WAY to young to be married at 29 lol..... I kept saying but I am so young ..... my mum was like .....the jigs up - you are not that young :dohh:Click to expand...

I got married at 27 and I'm only the second one of my friends to have a baby! It's funny but you do tend to find that your circumstances mirror those closest to you :shrug: although I definitely did things to suit myself.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the north/south divide we're 10 years younger than you lot on average!! It's 23 here and 33 there... I read an article once about a southerner who was depressed at 29 when she fell pregnant by mistake :haha: we're the opposite if I WASN'T preggo by 29 I'd be depressed!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just wrote that!! About the north/south divide and deleted it in case you thought I was being racist:haha: I'd not seen an official report though!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup it's official. Dem's the facts!! We're A LOT younger. We get less to do to be honest. I've been to London it's easy to see why there is difference. You'd never catch Crunch or Kit holidaying in Warrington!!Click to expand...

It's colder in the North too, so you need babies to use as hot water bottles to keep you warm up there


----------



## firstbaby25

Well Crunch, I wanna move to London, I feel SO OLD!!! I don't know if the desire for kids and not having them makes me feel this way. I feel ancient.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the north/south divide we're 10 years younger than you lot on average!! It's 23 here and 33 there... I read an article once about a southerner who was depressed at 29 when she fell pregnant by mistake :haha: we're the opposite if I WASN'T preggo by 29 I'd be depressed!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just wrote that!! About the north/south divide and deleted it in case you thought I was being racist:haha: I'd not seen an official report though!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup it's official. Dem's the facts!! We're A LOT younger. We get less to do to be honest. I've been to London it's easy to see why there is difference. You'd never catch Crunch or Kit holidaying in Warrington!!Click to expand...

Oh I don't know..I hear it's lovely in the Spring :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks guys he was like it since yest afternoon, normally hes so alert with his head, and when i hold him up he rests it on my chest which he never does :/ il keep an eye on it for a couple of hours then im going to docs :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie do you want to marry Adam?


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl: Kit - you'd die. It's bo-ring and cold!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you're only 26 though and TTC, you could have 5 kids by the time you're my age!
> 
> Well you have to think of the fact that I'll be pregnant - remember how if I have fallen this month, it'll be at least my 27th birthday for :baby: 1. I'm worried cause I have NO ONE to go off that waited til they were my age cause none of them have, they were all 19-25 :nope:. I have conflicting views too. I don't wanna be too old. Like I'd like to stop TTC when I am 33, what if TTC only gets harder the older I get? :shrug: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How different we are .... I am the first of my friends to have a bubs at 31 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the north/south divide we're 10 years younger than you lot on average!! It's 23 here and 33 there... I read an article once about a southerner who was depressed at 29 when she fell pregnant by mistake :haha: we're the opposite if I WASN'T preggo by 29 I'd be depressed!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just wrote that!! About the north/south divide and deleted it in case you thought I was being racist:haha: I'd not seen an official report though!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup it's official. Dem's the facts!! We're A LOT younger. We get less to do to be honest. I've been to London it's easy to see why there is difference. You'd never catch Crunch or Kit holidaying in Warrington!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't know..I hear it's lovely in the Spring :winkwink:Click to expand...

My ex moved to Warrington from London... I often think to ask you to find where he lives and shout mean things at him.....he dumped me and I was just devastated.....BUT my DH is lovely ! so glad he buggered off
He always spoke about Warrington like it was AMAZING


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Well Crunch, I wanna move to London, I feel SO OLD!!! I don't know if the desire for kids and not having them makes me feel this way. I feel ancient.

Well 26 is when I no longer had student discount on the Eurostar so I felt a bit old, and was also the year I gave up smoking on account of feeling a bit old too, but 27 is when I felt like I was properly grown up. So you're on the cusp of womanhood Jaynie:haha: But my life was so hectic suddenly at 27, with all my sports competitions and falling in love with dh etc etc that life just did it's thing and babies weren't a part of that thing until later. I don't think I ever made an choice about the baby stuff really, and it really was overnight I wanted a baby, after my first mc:shrug: For years I thought I'd be childless spinster, since kids just 'weren't me'- funny how things turn out


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Well Crunch, I wanna move to London, I feel SO OLD!!! I don't know if the desire for kids and not having them makes me feel this way. I feel ancient.

I dooooooooooooo love it being just 20 mins to London town on the choo choo .... I am THINKING about taking L to the xmas show at Earls court next week....but not sure I am brave enough to go on the train :haha:

you would like be a child in London :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie do you want to marry Adam?

Yup - I don't want to ask him though... So I wait, he knows that these desires of mine exist in a TTC sense because if we're not married when I pop I will give a child my last name. He'll be in the birth cert which means that he has to give consent to change our babies name, he's ALWAYS going to give consent to have it changed to his. Not so much if I'm stupid and give him the benefit of the doubt (I just can't my dad is such an arse) and then he fucks me and the kid off. Not that he'd get away with it. Such a complicated mess!! 

Adam won't ask me because he wants us to run away - he doesn't want to be the centre of attention with people watching :awww: he's big and shy! 

Anyone else watching Jeremy Kyle? I applauded this bloke that I wanted to be the dad!


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> did anyone see my post about James neck/head?




Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> did anyone see my post about James neck/head?
> 
> Oh yes sorry !!! went off on one..... Lauren some days holds her head up all day and another it just seems she can not be bothered ! I am sure its nothing to worry about ....could you ask the GP about it if you are really worried :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with crunch April:thumbup:and what Kit said nate is exactly the same and the nurse asked me the exact same thing the otherweek kit at his 2nd jabs i was like piss off woman he doesnt wanna look you in the face with the nasty needles:growlmad:
dont worry ap's:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Well Crunch, I wanna move to London, I feel SO OLD!!! I don't know if the desire for kids and not having them makes me feel this way. I feel ancient.
> 
> I dooooooooooooo love it being just 20 mins to London town on the choo choo .... I am THINKING about taking L to the xmas show at Earls court next week....but not sure I am brave enough to go on the train :haha:
> 
> you would like be a child in London :haha:Click to expand...

My mum used to force me to go see my dad, my step mum works at that private hospital in EC. I loved it when I was little. I could have moved with one of my jobs to London but Adam wouldn't come with me:nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Since being old enough to get on a train on my own and organise it with my dad I've been about 5 times :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I speak to my dad twice a year and then see him on average every 2-3 years!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

B you make me laugh spinster you never!!!

anyway ladies i have a random question do you think early menopause runs in familys??
my mum went through hers when she had my bro at 32 she never had another af and was vile for months which we thought was pnd but wasnt?
anyway im freaking myself out cos i keep having random spotting and bleeds tmi sorry and the maddest hot flushes ............im a freak lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

The big Christmas market opens on the 23rd November, can't wait :wohoo: Holly will just love it, she already loved it last year and she wasn't yet one, now at nearly 2 her eyes will pop out of her little head


----------



## mummyApril

ok im not waiting iv put him on his front and he wont lift his head and sat him up using his hands and he just lays it forward, i have a docs app at 3 50 i hope my baby is ok i want to cry!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the Christmas market near me at La Defense, 20mins on the train:happydance:

https://www.trait-tendance.com/newsletter/archives/newsletter/12_defense.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I'm actually going to wet myself with excitement!!!! The Champs Elysees Christmas market opens on the 19th November and my parents arrive on the 18th for that weekend!!!! OMG OMG OMG that is soooo brilliant!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It is soooooo beautiful and has amazing merry-go-rounds and decorations and is just MAGIC MAGIC MAGIC! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://www.paris.fr/portail/viewmultimediadocument?multimediadocument-id=76623&role=2

https://www.paris-today.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/marche_de_noel_2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> ok im not waiting iv put him on his front and he wont lift his head and sat him up using his hands and he just lays it forward, i have a docs app at 3 50 i hope my baby is ok i want to cry!

I'm sure he's just fine April, he's probably still learning to hold it up and gets tired sometimes :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley I do believe that - observe my previous chat! However I'm not a doctor. Best bet is a hormone test, my mum was in her 30's too... I hope I'm not. I'm sure it's probably post baby problems :hugs:

B that's awesome - we were going to go to Switzerland if I was working :nope: ours in Warrington as previously discussed is tiny!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone see my temp post? 

I'm glad crunchie's broke the silence :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I agree with much of kit's post. I'm so glad I had my twenties as MINE. I did so much and experienced some awesome things. so many things that have made me ME wouldn't have happened. I am glad I'll be heavily pregnant on my 30th bday though as I think it would hit me a bit hard other wise. 

Jay like you there is NO WAY I'd propose. I must admit to feeling its a little desperate for women to propose to men. I'd rather not have a real proposal than to do it myself. I'd have to have something small and private too. Couldn't handle the attention of a big wedding.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie do you want to marry Adam?
> 
> Yup - I don't want to ask him though... So I wait, he knows that these desires of mine exist in a TTC sense because if we're not married when I pop I will give a child my last name. He'll be in the birth cert which means that he has to give consent to change our babies name, he's ALWAYS going to give consent to have it changed to his. Not so much if I'm stupid and give him the benefit of the doubt (I just can't my dad is such an arse) and then he fucks me and the kid off. Not that he'd get away with it. Such a complicated mess!!
> 
> Adam won't ask me because he wants us to run away - he doesn't want to be the centre of attention with people watching :awww: he's big and shy!
> 
> Anyone else watching Jeremy Kyle? I applauded this bloke that I wanted to be the dad!Click to expand...

That was a complicated answer:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

BETHANY ahhhh I want to go to Paris at Christmas!!! Looks beautiful!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I agree with much of kit's post. I'm so glad I had my twenties as MINE. I did so much and experienced some awesome things. so many things that have made me ME wouldn't have happened. I am glad I'll be heavily pregnant on my 30th bday though as I think it would hit me a bit hard other wise.
> 
> Jay like you there is NO WAY I'd propose. I must admit to feeling its a little desperate for women to propose to men. I'd rather not have a real proposal than to do it myself. I'd have to have something small and private too. Couldn't handle the attention of a big wedding.

I *adored* my small wedding of just 12 of us:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> ok im not waiting iv put him on his front and he wont lift his head and sat him up using his hands and he just lays it forward, i have a docs app at 3 50 i hope my baby is ok i want to cry!


April try not to stress nate does this all the time they are male = lazy remember :hugs:




firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley I do believe that - observe my previous chat! However I'm not a doctor. Best bet is a hormone test, my mum was in her 30's too... I hope I'm not. I'm sure it's probably post baby problems :hugs:
> 
> B that's awesome - we were going to go to Switzerland if I was working :nope: ours in Warrington as previously discussed is tiny!!

Umm i hope so cos we want anothert baby before we are 32 :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy Hump Day Turtles!

I was so exhausted this morning that I dropped DH and the boys off and then came home and slept for 2 hours :cloud9: Felt so much better afterwards


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hey Kitty and Essie........have you had everyone asking when you having another ???
> I thought it would end after
> 
> when you moving out ?
> when you getting engaged?
> when you getting married ?
> when you having a baby ?
> Is she a good baby ?????????
> when you giving them a sibling ?

Yep. My neighbour asked DH if/when we'll have another baby. And my mum asked me the other day as well.


----------



## Essie

I guess I'll weigh in on the age debate. My mum was 35 when she had me and I always knew I wanted to have children younger than she did. I don't really feel I've missed out on anything by having lyra now. DH had no family growing up since his dad left and his mum was an alcoholic and died when he was 11. His foster family are really nice but he always wanted a family of his own. We waited until I'd finished university, and we had bought a house to ttc, and for us that was the right time. We would also like to foster when Lyra is a bit older, maybe in a few years time.

And on the north/south debate DH and I both grew up in London, so I guess we are bucking the trend there.


----------



## firstbaby25

It's mad this life business... I'd have missed out on lots had I been younger because I was a late developer boys didn't really interest me - although I've had relationships none like this. I can't go a day without seeing Adam and sometimes I say no to nights out in favour of staying in with him :cloud9: but that's recent. The first time me and Adam went out (as I'm sure you are all aware - I was such a late developer that I was gallivanting with 2 boyfriends when I met Adam :haha:) we were out and socialising all the time and it feels like we've grown up together and it's lovely! I think you are lucky to have found that situation so young plus with your mum being an older mum she has lots of Lyra years ahead :thumbup:

I have finished New Moon, better than I remembered/expected but looking forward to starting Eclipse later :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Guess no one knows what to do with the temp today :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

jaynie i never temped so i dont know sugar sorry

well nates just woke at 11.39 and his jewels have come whoop !!!

Trin sounded like you needed it too after all your busy and stressy days much deserved i say


----------



## Sarachka

How old is Essie?!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I agree with much of kit's post. I'm so glad I had my twenties as MINE. I did so much and experienced some awesome things. so many things that have made me ME wouldn't have happened. I am glad I'll be heavily pregnant on my 30th bday though as I think it would hit me a bit hard other wise.
> 
> Jay like you there is NO WAY I'd propose. I must admit to feeling its a little desperate for women to propose to men. I'd rather not have a real proposal than to do it myself. I'd have to have something small and private too. Couldn't handle the attention of a big wedding.

i hate being the centre of attention, although id love to get married in Harry Potter castle lol, i only want my very close family and thats it! (apart from the party cos no one will be looking at me)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> It's mad this life business... I'd have missed out on lots had I been younger because I was a late developer boys didn't really interest me - although I've had relationships none like this. I can't go a day without seeing Adam and sometimes I say no to nights out in favour of staying in with him :cloud9: but that's recent. The first time me and Adam went out (as I'm sure you are all aware - I was such a late developer that I was gallivanting with 2 boyfriends when I met Adam :haha:) we were out and socialising all the time and it feels like we've grown up together and it's lovely! I think you are lucky to have found that situation so young plus with your mum being an older mum she has lots of Lyra years ahead :thumbup:
> 
> I have finished New Moon, better than I remembered/expected but looking forward to starting Eclipse later :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Guess no one knows what to do with the temp today :shrug:

has your postman been yet? i really want you to watch twilight! im watching eclipse right now!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> How old is Essie?!

Not that young, I'm 24.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG I'm actually going to wet myself with excitement!!!! The Champs Elysees Christmas market opens on the 19th November and my parents arrive on the 18th for that weekend!!!! OMG OMG OMG that is soooo brilliant!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: It is soooooo beautiful and has amazing merry-go-rounds and decorations and is just MAGIC MAGIC MAGIC! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> https://www.paris.fr/portail/viewmultimediadocument?multimediadocument-id=76623&role=2
> 
> https://www.paris-today.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/marche_de_noel_2.jpg

WOW B how amazing I wish I was going to that!!!!!


----------



## addie25

My belly has not gotten any bigger since 8 weeks :shrug: Is that normal. When I went to the doctors babies looked great, I am sure they are doing fine but do people usually not grow 2 much this early?


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> How old is Essie?!
> 
> Not that young, I'm 24.Click to expand...

OOOO 24 is super young. I am 27.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> The big Christmas market opens on the 23rd November, can't wait :wohoo: Holly will just love it, she already loved it last year and she wasn't yet one, now at nearly 2 her eyes will pop out of her little head




mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's mad this life business... I'd have missed out on lots had I been younger because I was a late developer boys didn't really interest me - although I've had relationships none like this. I can't go a day without seeing Adam and sometimes I say no to nights out in favour of staying in with him :cloud9: but that's recent. The first time me and Adam went out (as I'm sure you are all aware - I was such a late developer that I was gallivanting with 2 boyfriends when I met Adam :haha:) we were out and socialising all the time and it feels like we've grown up together and it's lovely! I think you are lucky to have found that situation so young plus with your mum being an older mum she has lots of Lyra years ahead :thumbup:
> 
> I have finished New Moon, better than I remembered/expected but looking forward to starting Eclipse later :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Guess no one knows what to do with the temp today :shrug:
> 
> has your postman been yet? i really want you to watch twilight! im watching eclipse right now!Click to expand...

:nope: I'm about to go to college too :nope: it's not recorded or anything is it??


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The big Christmas market opens on the 23rd November, can't wait :wohoo: Holly will just love it, she already loved it last year and she wasn't yet one, now at nearly 2 her eyes will pop out of her little head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's mad this life business... I'd have missed out on lots had I been younger because I was a late developer boys didn't really interest me - although I've had relationships none like this. I can't go a day without seeing Adam and sometimes I say no to nights out in favour of staying in with him :cloud9: but that's recent. The first time me and Adam went out (as I'm sure you are all aware - I was such a late developer that I was gallivanting with 2 boyfriends when I met Adam :haha:) we were out and socialising all the time and it feels like we've grown up together and it's lovely! I think you are lucky to have found that situation so young plus with your mum being an older mum she has lots of Lyra years ahead :thumbup:
> 
> I have finished New Moon, better than I remembered/expected but looking forward to starting Eclipse later :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Guess no one knows what to do with the temp today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> has your postman been yet? i really want you to watch twilight! im watching eclipse right now!Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: I'm about to go to college too :nope: it's not recorded or anything is it??Click to expand...

no just normal delivery hun so theyll just shove it in the letter box :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: :wohoo: it's here!! 

And my HPT's and I qualify for benefits :happydance: 

It's a sign!!!!!! Off to learn some shit now. :)


----------



## mummyApril

i just won 120! from £2!!! love that!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> i just won 120! from £2!!! love that!

How?


----------



## mummyApril

bingo :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

On the age conversation I kind of feel I didn't have a choice since I don't think I _ really_ knew what babies were and how they were _really_ made until I was about 30. Obviously I don't mean in the biological sense, but in a spiritual sense.Babies were just not in my spectrum of the universe at that time:shrug: Essie you were/are so more advanced than me in family issues at your age! Like Jaynie, I must have been a late developer

Anyway thanks to Luna I now know that babies come out of the vagina.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh dear just got a red :nope: 2nd time that's happened eating LETTUCE of all ridiculous things as my starter since that's the only difference from yesterday's lunch, must have been the tomotoes and dressing :shrug: Like all 4 whopping cherry tomatoes and a splash of dressing.:wacko: I suspected as much since I was thirsty doing my cycling. I did four different fingers and got:
*
121
121
131
129*

So I will call it *126* as a rounded up average

:cry:

Had a great bike session though :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

10 mins later and it's at 116 so considering it has to be under 120 two hours later then it's not toooo terrible for my baby is it that it had just 10 mins of slightly high blood sugar? :shrug: 

Off to the park and library with LO now xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie- 126 is 7 in your numbers and 116 is 6.4 in your numbers! I have a chart printed out now for quick reference because on the GD thread it's half and half so I have to get used to UK measurements now!!:haha: A batch of new to GD mums have arrived on the GD thread at their 28 week GTT!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> She's gone now. T'is mad me and my sister, she has Erin but always seems to want to 'party' she's just gone home asking if Adam will take her to bargain booze on the way :nope: I think she feels totally different to me because Erin was an accident like she's been robbed of something :shrug: dunno it's just weird! I couldn't live like that...
> 
> It's funny, when I was walking to the pool last night I was thinking that Essie will have a 12yr old girl by the time she's my age, and that led me to wonder about me leaving it so late (I did come off the pill at 31, but the combination of my first MC plus a year off, plus 4 months ttc meant I was 33 by the time I fell with Holly, and you know the rest...) but I know in my heart that I wasn't an Essie, I was galavanting jobless around Paris with an older man at her age, and if I'd had a kid in my early 20's it would not have been the fulfilling experience it is now but a rocky and stressful one, I'm sure, and like your sis Jaynie I'd have probably felt 'robbed of something'. Also I barely even spoke French at the time, just the checkups and hospital would have freaked me out! I may have felt ready by my late 20's but was splitting up with my ex etc then so the thought of ttc didn't cross my mind!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my mum had my sister at 38, she had us all very young and ended up leaving, but is a superb mum to Oriana, can be hard to see sometimes, as we get left on the shelf. anyway i have always said if i could of had Angel later but her exactly the same then i would of, (and with a totally different man lol) although i dont regret my decision to have her. As i was 17 i didnt even realise what a caesarean was just said ok (didnt really have much choice), such naivety, and it definitely was stressful for a very long time, i didnt have a relationship like i do now with Angel until she was 4, i had pnd, thats the only thing i regret, but i wont let her know that she thinks weve always been bestfriends :) anywayy, i definitely think it is healthier to get what you want to do done first and then have the kiddies, i just was silly and wanted to prove my mum a point that i wouldnt walk out on my children! very naive thinking it was just a baby! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I often think about this subject ....I ask myself why I left it till after I was 30 to start trying. Its strange as in my early 20s it was the thought of the actual labour that made ttc not even an option ! My niece was born in 2005 and I became very broody and wanted a baby ASAP ! my DH said no and we could discuss it in 6 months if I still felt the same.....I didnt !!! Our lives would have been so different if we have had managed to have a baby back then....DH is younger than me and I am sure he would have not been ready. My mum had us at 16,18 and 22.......from the age of 14 she would repeat DO NOT HAVE A BABY YOUNG ....... then when I turned 27 she was like what are you waiting for :haha:..............
> 
> I wished maybe I had started a few years earlier but I am happy with how this journey has started ! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It is an odd one for me (I'm putting in my penny's worth). I've known a few people have 'oopsies' and though I believe in them I'm harsh with it. Getting your eggo preggo when the other person isn't aware is so not cool. However, I believe blokes should protect too. I have considered the 'oopsie' I was like Crunch, my mate had a baby 5 yearsago and I've been thinking about babies since. Butnithing can replace this that me and Adam have. Sometimes I wish I didn't have TTC cause it's so heartbreaking. If Adam was like Essie's DH we'd have kids by now... He doesn't want anyone else but he isn't so I've been waiting for him to join me. I also don't want kids close in age so I regret leaving it til now. But I guess my kids won't regret being born so it won't matter :shrug:. It's hard being a woman :fool: :wacko:. Then again I have, given my family and financial circumstances that I have made the most of my lot :smug: holidays and travel and gigs and drinking and drugs :blush: I am worldly wise :haha:Click to expand...

Having had my first at 24 and now my fourth at 35, I have experience at both ends of the spectrum and I can see that there are advantages to both. When I had Ch'ien, my pregnancy was easy, I had very few fears - I was too naive to have any - and I had loads of time on my hands. BUt I was the only one of my friends to have children so it was a little lonely and I didn't have a peer group to turn to for support. Only DH was working so finances were very limited
Now, pregnancy in my mid-30's is harder and the demands on my time are far greater, so I don't have much time to sit and ponder and plan. I also have the stress of having to go back to work afterwards and having to work right up until delivery which I didn't have before. But, I feel far more settled in my life and in my choices and in the way I parent now

I guess there is no 'right time' to have a baby. The time is right for that baby. I never thought I would have kids young because my mom was 18 when she had me and got married because she was pregnant and that didn't work out. But DH and I had been together 7 years when Ch'ien was born so it felt right


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm never going to catch up in time to leave work now so I'll pop on later


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just thought id update.

Went to hospital this morning for scan,baby still measuring VERY BIG! but i knew that.
fluids are up to 23 now:shock: consultant dont want to induce of anything:hissy:
she just looked at the scan measurements and looked at me 'your having a BIG one'
ok thanks i freking know :grr:! so it was basically a waste of time!

got to go for blood test there in morning to test for GD altho i havent got it iv been tested that many times :hissy:

and have booked ANOTHER scan for next weds(16th) ill be 40+2 they are doing a stretch and sweep then.

i then decided to walk up and down lincoln city to see if baby would budge! i felt that much pressure between my legs i had sharp pains had to sit down cos i really thought waters will burst :haha:]

anyway im home after all the drama :haha:


----------



## addie25

10 weeks 4 days.

I do not feel as if it has changed since my 8 week picture?? Is that normal?? Also when I lay down the bump goes flat a bit??


----------



## newbie_ttc

:mail: I got munkey mail yesterday!!! :wohoo: 
Thank you so much B!! As soon as i read your note i knew exactly what it was!!!! A sacred digi with the +2 or +3! :smug: I am too thrilled and cannot wait to use it! u r so thoughtful and kind! thank u!! Nuv u to bits doll!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie lovely bumpy x


----------



## addie25

I think you will have the baby be4 that appointment. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhh I have a very sad baby after her jabs !!!


----------



## Crunchie

I love how a sacred digi will travel !!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

oooh ladies meant to say at appointment yesterday got weighed :blush:and im 93kgs!!! need to lost at least 40!! and i will :grrr: and my bp was 120/70 or 12/7 lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

you guys had some interesting convo going on this morning. i wish i had time to read it all and add my 2 cents. i'll table it for later tho. 

have wednesday turtle doves! :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I think you will have the baby be4 that appointment. :thumbup:

me too. according to my guess clare should be going into labor in the next 24 hrs or so and will deliver on friday, 11.11.11. i was born on a friday :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

So do you think if people see my bump the will think pregnant or just getting chubby. I mean this was a loose shirt I wore in the picture and it shows. The one I am wearing to the party is dark so hopefully that helps. I can not wait to just share the news with everyone!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> So do you think if people see my bump the will think pregnant or just getting chubby. I mean this was a loose shirt I wore in the picture and it shows. The one I am wearing to the party is dark so hopefully that helps. I can not wait to just share the news with everyone!!!!

i wouldnt look at you if i didnt know u were pregnant and assume you were:haha:
ur very small anyway.i wouldnt worry about bump size! its gonna get massive!:blush::haha:

thanks ill be happy with that date :flower: im gone with this pregnancy stuff :haha:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:

> Having had my first at 24 and now my fourth at 35, I have experience at both ends of the spectrum and I can see that there are advantages to both. When I had Ch'ien, my pregnancy was easy, I had very few fears - I was too naive to have any - and I had loads of time on my hands. BUt I was the only one of my friends to have children so it was a little lonely and I didn't have a peer group to turn to for support. Only DH was working so finances were very limited
> Now, pregnancy in my mid-30's is harder and the demands on my time are far greater, so I don't have much time to sit and ponder and plan. I also have the stress of having to go back to work afterwards and having to work right up until delivery which I didn't have before. But, I feel far more settled in my life and in my choices and in the way I parent now
> 
> I guess there is no 'right time' to have a baby. The time is right for that baby. I never thought I would have kids young because my mom was 18 when she had me and got married because she was pregnant and that didn't work out. But DH and I had been together 7 years when Ch'ien was born so it felt right

I am similar to you Trin. I was 23 when Lyra was born, and DH and I will have been together seven years in December. 

Getting married at 20 I got a lot of negative comments. People told us it wouldn't last, and DH best friend begged him to reconsider as it would "ruin his life". I agree we were young, and I can't claim to have the perfect relationship but who can? We've been through so much together, and we've grown up a lot since we were first together at 18. I wouldn't change it. We partied as much as any of our friends, and went on holidays and to concerts etc. And now we're finding our feet as parents and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> Having had my first at 24 and now my fourth at 35, I have experience at both ends of the spectrum and I can see that there are advantages to both. When I had Ch'ien, my pregnancy was easy, I had very few fears - I was too naive to have any - and I had loads of time on my hands. BUt I was the only one of my friends to have children so it was a little lonely and I didn't have a peer group to turn to for support. Only DH was working so finances were very limited
> Now, pregnancy in my mid-30's is harder and the demands on my time are far greater, so I don't have much time to sit and ponder and plan. I also have the stress of having to go back to work afterwards and having to work right up until delivery which I didn't have before. But, I feel far more settled in my life and in my choices and in the way I parent now
> 
> I guess there is no 'right time' to have a baby. The time is right for that baby. I never thought I would have kids young because my mom was 18 when she had me and got married because she was pregnant and that didn't work out. But DH and I had been together 7 years when Ch'ien was born so it felt right
> 
> I am similar to you Trin. I was 23 when Lyra was born, and DH and I will have been together seven years in December.
> 
> Getting married at 20 I got a lot of negative comments. People told us it wouldn't last, and DH best friend begged him to reconsider as it would "ruin his life". I agree we were young, and I can't claim to have the perfect relationship but who can? We've been through so much together, and we've grown up a lot since we were first together at 18. I wouldn't change it. We partied as much as any of our friends, and went on holidays and to concerts etc. And now we're finding our feet as parents and couldn't be happier.Click to expand...

Its funny how everyone has an opinion on our life choices ?
I only moved out of home at 25 ( I loved living at home lol ) and I had been with DH for 3 years and my MIL was so negative about it !! she told us he was not ready and responsible enough to buy a property. Her negative comments played a huge part in DH not enjoying those first few months.... I agree he is hopeless with money but that is something we would work on together ! For years after she would bring up his poor relationship with money at any opportunity.... I would never ask them for help in that way as I am sure they see it as control:shrug:

anyhow my SIL is 24 and the most immature person I know.....but my BIL's GF is 20 and she is so mature....and I seem to get along with her much more than my SIL..... so everyone is different !!!!


----------



## Essie

Lyra weighs 16lb 9oz (that's 7.52kg B) now. Only put on 1lb this month so I think her weight gain is slowing down now. Still following her centile line nicely though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glad it arrived Newbie!! AND it says 'enceinte' because it's a French one! You need some squinters before you're allowed to use it though, since it's very sacred :haha:

Clare what was your result on your glucose tolerance test, the sugary drink one? All the ladies on the GD thread stress about their fluid levels and 23 seems very high, but I'm only just learning about fluid levels and GD because Holly's were fine. But from what I gather on that thread it's a classic GD sign and I will be worrying at my next scan about it I'm sure :shrug: 

Just had a lovely time at the park, 2hrs we stayed, so Holly is nicely aired and exercised. Nice low risk dinner for me tonight of lentils and beefburger and veggie soup:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> View attachment 293606
> 
> 
> 10 weeks 4 days.
> 
> I do not feel as if it has changed since my 8 week picture?? Is that normal?? Also when I lay down the bump goes flat a bit??

Your bump's lovely addie:cloud9: I'd say it looks like you'll have trouble properly hiding it but no one will actually mention it because it's not blatant yet!


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I agree with much of kit's post. I'm so glad I had my twenties as MINE. I did so much and experienced some awesome things. so many things that have made me ME wouldn't have happened. I am glad I'll be heavily pregnant on my 30th bday though as I think it would hit me a bit hard other wise.
> 
> Jay like you there is NO WAY I'd propose. I must admit to feeling its a little desperate for women to propose to men. I'd rather not have a real proposal than to do it myself. I'd have to have something small and private too. Couldn't handle the attention of a big wedding.
> 
> 
> I proposed to OH....I'm not desperate, just love him and felt I wanted to spend the rest of my life with him-then we went and chose my ring together :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and normal that it goes flat at this stage lying down. Mine still goes flat when I'm lying down but will slop to one side or the other like a jellyfish


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I agree with much of kit's post. I'm so glad I had my twenties as MINE. I did so much and experienced some awesome things. so many things that have made me ME wouldn't have happened. I am glad I'll be heavily pregnant on my 30th bday though as I think it would hit me a bit hard other wise.
> 
> Jay like you there is NO WAY I'd propose. I must admit to feeling its a little desperate for women to propose to men. I'd rather not have a real proposal than to do it myself. I'd have to have something small and private too. Couldn't handle the attention of a big wedding.
> 
> 
> I proposed to OH....I'm not desperate, just love him and felt I wanted to spend the rest of my life with him-then we went and chose my ring together :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's terrible but I can't really remember:dohh: I think dh proposed to me, or maybe I told him to and he did, and we also chose my ring together, in England. I remember I made DH ask my dad for my hand in marriage in the good old fashioned way, and had to help him practise how to say that it in English :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor ickle Lauren :awww:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I agree with much of kit's post. I'm so glad I had my twenties as MINE. I did so much and experienced some awesome things. so many things that have made me ME wouldn't have happened. I am glad I'll be heavily pregnant on my 30th bday though as I think it would hit me a bit hard other wise.
> 
> Jay like you there is NO WAY I'd propose. I must admit to feeling its a little desperate for women to propose to men. I'd rather not have a real proposal than to do it myself. I'd have to have something small and private too. Couldn't handle the attention of a big wedding.
> 
> 
> I proposed to OH....I'm not desperate, just love him and felt I wanted to spend the rest of my life with him-then we went and chose my ring together :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's terrible but I can't really remember:dohh: I think dh proposed to me, or maybe I told him to and he did, and we also chose my ring together, in England. I remember I made DH ask my dad for my hand in marriage in the good old fashioned way, and had to help him practise how to say that it in English :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I chose my own ring also !!! in New York..... toot toot !!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Poor ickle Lauren :awww:

she keeps doing a little sob in her sleep ....its heartbreaking !!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc




----------



## babyhopes2010

B it was 4.5 fasting then 5.5 after 2 hours she said it was good :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 293672

*
That's so funny-awful!!!!* Remind me to translate that for dh when he gets home :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> B it was 4.5 and 5.5 she said it was good :)

Yeah that's really good after all that yukky sugar:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> View attachment 293606
> 
> 
> 10 weeks 4 days.
> 
> I do not feel as if it has changed since my 8 week picture?? Is that normal?? Also when I lay down the bump goes flat a bit??


thats growing smshing addie worry not my love bug:kiss:as b says i think it may be noticeable to real nosey parkers:thumbup:



Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> Having had my first at 24 and now my fourth at 35, I have experience at both ends of the spectrum and I can see that there are advantages to both. When I had Ch'ien, my pregnancy was easy, I had very few fears - I was too naive to have any - and I had loads of time on my hands. BUt I was the only one of my friends to have children so it was a little lonely and I didn't have a peer group to turn to for support. Only DH was working so finances were very limited
> Now, pregnancy in my mid-30's is harder and the demands on my time are far greater, so I don't have much time to sit and ponder and plan. I also have the stress of having to go back to work afterwards and having to work right up until delivery which I didn't have before. But, I feel far more settled in my life and in my choices and in the way I parent now
> 
> I guess there is no 'right time' to have a baby. The time is right for that baby. I never thought I would have kids young because my mom was 18 when she had me and got married because she was pregnant and that didn't work out. But DH and I had been together 7 years when Ch'ien was born so it felt right
> 
> I am similar to you Trin. I was 23 when Lyra was born, and DH and I will have been together seven years in December.
> 
> Getting married at 20 I got a lot of negative comments. People told us it wouldn't last, and DH best friend begged him to reconsider as it would "ruin his life". I agree we were young, and I can't claim to have the perfect relationship but who can? We've been through so much together, and we've grown up a lot since we were first together at 18. I wouldn't change it. We partied as much as any of our friends, and went on holidays and to concerts etc. And now we're finding our feet as parents and couldn't be happier.Click to expand...

me and lee have been togethwer 7 yrs in dec too:thumbup: we would love to get married:flower:

need a 3 bed house first:thumbup:

:hugs:for miss lauren :kiss:

well done april on your big win :winkwink:

glad holly had fun after the felt tip art earlier:blush:

my boy keeps sleeping :shrug: do you thinkhe is catching up:shrug:
:shrug:so unlike him

april how was doctors with james:shrug:


oh oh my friend with the diddy early bebe held him yesterday for 1st time 23days old she was on :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

36 guests we are popular


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Molly! :hi: I never see you anymore :cry: Are you still moving to Alaska?

I know. I'm so sorry. :( Yes, I am still moving.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Molly! :hi: I never see you anymore :cry: Are you still moving to Alaska?
> 
> I know. I'm so sorry. :( Yes, I am still moving.Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm baked Alaska :munch:

Hiya Molly :wave:

Nuv you, miss you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> B you make me laugh spinster you never!!!
> 
> anyway ladies i have a random question do you think early menopause runs in familys??
> my mum went through hers when she had my bro at 32 she never had another af and was vile for months which we thought was pnd but wasnt?
> anyway im freaking myself out cos i keep having random spotting and bleeds tmi sorry and the maddest hot flushes ............im a freak lol

It generally does run in families. Maybe let your body settle from the pregnancy and then have bloods done if the flushes etc don't go away


----------



## kit_cat

Whenever my ickle girl giggles she gets hiccups instantly...so she's had hiccups ALL day today as she's done nothing but scream with laughter today :awww: My friend was round this afternoon (the one that doesn't like me :haha:) with her little boy and Cara seemed to find him extremely hilarious!


----------



## addie25

My dh asked my parents if he could marry me as well. He was so nervous :cloud9: I picked out my ring months be4 he asked because be told me to pick out a ring I love.


----------



## kit_cat

Cara slept from 7.30pm until 7.30am this morning :shock::happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Cara slept from 7.30pm until 7.30am this morning :shock::happydance:


:thumbup:

The lady serving in the pharmacy told me today that her 2 babies slept through the night from birth as they were c sections ..... She then told me Lauren waking once to feed is due to the trauma of birth ???

:nope: please just give me my baby gaviscon love !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm starting to suspect April that we come up on google for EVERY thing ttc related. I've g


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley I meant! 

I've googled stuff about TTC and got bnb threads before...


----------



## HollyMonkey

My squinter from 10 dpo, the one that made me rip open my digi. I do love looking at squinters:cloud9: Jaynie and Newbie I sooo hope you have squinters for us, can you post all sticks wee'd on please for our entertainment?:flower:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's already pot pic night again for me :wacko: Pot pic day comes round quicker than fruit change day I find


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Glad it arrived Newbie!! AND it says 'enceinte' because it's a French one! You need some squinters before you're allowed to use it though, since it's very sacred :haha:
> 
> Clare what was your result on your glucose tolerance test, the sugary drink one? All the ladies on the GD thread stress about their fluid levels and 23 seems very high, but I'm only just learning about fluid levels and GD because Holly's were fine. But from what I gather on that thread it's a classic GD sign and I will be worrying at my next scan about it I'm sure :shrug:
> 
> Just had a lovely time at the park, 2hrs we stayed, so Holly is nicely aired and exercised. Nice low risk dinner for me tonight of lentils and beefburger and veggie soup:thumbup:

I had to laugh, today DH bbmed me to ask where to buy a sacred digi - he'd told someone at work about them


----------



## Sarachka

Hey all. I'm feeling a little depressed tonight as OH is being a tool. So I went to the shop and bought a big bag of tortilla chips and a jar of salsa. The rest is history.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oo Kit, great Cara night :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

ADDIE your bump is great! Don't worry about it not growing every week, doesn't mean the babies aren't. You don't look obviously pregnant but I don't think it will be long!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey all. I'm feeling a little depressed tonight as OH is being a tool. So I went to the shop and bought a big bag of tortilla chips and a jar of salsa. The rest is history.

OMG what am I going to do if I get depressed?:wacko: Celery and 60g of natural yoghurt isn't going to have the tortilla effect:nope:

:hugs: Hope your spirits are lifted now


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> B you make me laugh spinster you never!!!
> 
> anyway ladies i have a random question do you think early menopause runs in familys??
> my mum went through hers when she had my bro at 32 she never had another af and was vile for months which we thought was pnd but wasnt?
> anyway im freaking myself out cos i keep having random spotting and bleeds tmi sorry and the maddest hot flushes ............im a freak lol
> 
> It generally does run in families. Maybe let your body settle from the pregnancy and then have bloods done if the flushes etc don't go awayClick to expand...


Great advice wisely one thanks Trin:thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Cara slept from 7.30pm until 7.30am this morning :shock::happydance:


Nate slept 7pm till 7am i woke him up:cloud9:



Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Cara slept from 7.30pm until 7.30am this morning :shock::happydance:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> The lady serving in the pharmacy told me today that her 2 babies slept through the night from birth as they were c sections ..... She then told me Lauren waking once to feed is due to the trauma of birth ???
> 
> :nope: please just give me my baby gaviscon love !!!!Click to expand...

:growlmad:silly ladie she wakes as she wants milk dumb dumb:dohh:



firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley I meant!
> 
> I've googled stuff about TTC and got bnb threads before...


that explains that then :thumbup:




TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Glad it arrived Newbie!! AND it says 'enceinte' because it's a French one! You need some squinters before you're allowed to use it though, since it's very sacred :haha:
> 
> Clare what was your result on your glucose tolerance test, the sugary drink one? All the ladies on the GD thread stress about their fluid levels and 23 seems very high, but I'm only just learning about fluid levels and GD because Holly's were fine. But from what I gather on that thread it's a classic GD sign and I will be worrying at my next scan about it I'm sure :shrug:
> 
> Just had a lovely time at the park, 2hrs we stayed, so Holly is nicely aired and exercised. Nice low risk dinner for me tonight of lentils and beefburger and veggie soup:thumbup:
> 
> I had to laugh, today DH bbmed me to ask where to buy a sacred digi - he'd told someone at work about themClick to expand...


:haha:




Sarachka said:


> Hey all. I'm feeling a little depressed tonight as OH is being a tool. So I went to the shop and bought a big bag of tortilla chips and a jar of salsa. The rest is history.

whats he done sez?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was meant to be going to the cinema tonight with real life friends but DH is going to be very late so I had to cancel :shrug: Never mind. 

The dinner bell is ringing in my mind's ears


----------



## new mummy2010

tea time laters gaters


----------



## mummyApril

*JAMES IS DOING JUST FINE *
THE Doctor loved him and said he was a right character she didnt want to put him down (i think she was broody lol) 
James slept from 9.30 until 9am :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Some of the girls from my baby group have asked if I want to go with them to a baby music group. It runs from next wednesday each week until Christmas. It's £4 a session which seems quite expensive BUT Lyra would get to play a lamb in a nativity play at a local school :-k


----------



## mummyApril

im sooo having some doritos and dip now


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Some of the girls from my baby group have asked if I want to go with them to a baby music group. It runs from next wednesday each week until Christmas. It's £4 a session which seems quite expensive BUT Lyra would get to play a lamb in a nativity play at a local school :-k

aw shed look sooo cute!


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie have you watched twilight yet? you cant possibly wait any longer! x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Cara slept from 7.30pm until 7.30am this morning :shock::happydance:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> The lady serving in the pharmacy told me today that her 2 babies slept through the night from birth as they were c sections ..... She then told me Lauren waking once to feed is due to the trauma of birth ???
> 
> :nope: please just give me my baby gaviscon love !!!!Click to expand...

What a lot of utter pish (as we say in Glasgow) I think she may have suffered the trauma of my finger in her eye!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I was meant to be going to the cinema tonight with real life friends but DH is going to be very late so I had to cancel :shrug: Never mind.
> 
> The dinner bell is ringing in my mind's ears

What was one going to see?


----------



## TrinityMom

My BIL &SIL in belgium had their baby last night. Little girl called Skye :cloud9: I love the idea of being an aunty. I'm an only child so it wasn't an obvious thing that i would

i'm typing on handed because my other hand is holding my iguana and peeling shed skin off his spikes....sounds like a weird euphemism but it really isn't :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> *JAMES IS DOING JUST FINE *
> THE Doctor loved him and said he was a right character she didnt want to put him down (i think she was broody lol)
> James slept from 9.30 until 9am :thumbup:

That's great April :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Some of the girls from my baby group have asked if I want to go with them to a baby music group. It runs from next wednesday each week until Christmas. It's £4 a session which seems quite expensive BUT Lyra would get to play a lamb in a nativity play at a local school :-k

Ahhh, do it! It will be worth it to see Lyra dressed as a lamb :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> My BIL &SIL in belgium had their baby last night. Little girl called Skye :cloud9: I love the idea of being an aunty. I'm an only child so it wasn't an obvious thing that i would
> 
> i'm typing on handed because my other hand is holding my iguana and peeling shed skin off his spikes....sounds like a weird euphemism but it really isn't :haha:

:haha:

Congrats Auntie Trin :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

congratulations Trin :)


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats trinny!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Jaynie have you watched twilight yet? you cant possibly wait any longer! x

I've not :( Adam won't like it. So I don't want to watch it with him, he can't promise to be quiet. I'm going to watch it and imagine my edward and I wouldn't want Adam to witness that!


----------



## TrinityMom

Same group of monkeys as monday


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Same group of monkeys as monday

Awwww, an ickle bebe munkie :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Congratulations Aunty Trin!
And well done James and Cara-12hrs!!!!! Thats fab!
Sorry Lauren is poorly Crunch g2g now bebe calls


----------



## firstbaby25

Congratulations Trin :cloud9: I :brat: want a lizard and a maid (I'd never have the time/motivation to clean them)! 

I passed my first module at college :happydance: 

April sent me some :dust: too - when I told Adam he said 'is it just a box of jiz' such a gentleman :haha:


----------



## Essie

Congrats Trin. 

Well done Jaynie on passing your module.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Congratulations Trin :cloud9: I :brat: want a lizard and a maid (I'd never have the time/motivation to clean them)!
> 
> I passed my first module at college :happydance:
> 
> April sent me some :dust: too - when I told Adam he said 'is it just a box of jiz' such a gentleman :haha:

Well done! :amartass::thumbup:

Every maid we've had has been TERRIFIED of the reptiles. Not a chance they would feed or clean them. African culture is very wary of snakes or anything that resembles them


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cute pics of Holly in the library and the park today. Pot pics to follow...
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Potage!! Note official wearage of maternity leggings this evening:haha:
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









022.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

My pot's turning into a bump!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> My pot's turning into a bump!

Yep that's a proper bump!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congrats Aunty Trin! That's fabbo!


----------



## LunaLady

Wonderful bump, B! And Holly looks scrummy as always!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was meant to be going to the cinema tonight with real life friends but DH is going to be very late so I had to cancel :shrug: Never mind.
> 
> The dinner bell is ringing in my mind's ears
> 
> What was one going to see?Click to expand...

One was going to see 'Les Intouchables'


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My pot's turning into a bump!
> 
> Yep that's a proper bump!!Click to expand...

It was on seeing the pic posted on here that it struck me as bumpy rather than potty


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Trin :cloud9: I :brat: want a lizard and a maid (I'd never have the time/motivation to clean them)!
> 
> I passed my first module at college :happydance:
> 
> April sent me some :dust: too - when I told Adam he said 'is it just a box of jiz' such a gentleman :haha:
> 
> Well done! :amartass::thumbup:
> 
> Every maid we've had has been TERRIFIED of the reptiles. Not a chance they would feed or clean them. African culture is very wary of snakes or anything that resembles themClick to expand...

Strange, but fair enough I suppose! It's pants for you though! So busy Trin :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

James is getting frustrated that his thumb isnt sending him to sleep its so cute!


----------



## mummyApril

wow B i love your bump i want one like that! you look fab!


----------



## firstbaby25

:shock: that IS a bump.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Some of the girls from my baby group have asked if I want to go with them to a baby music group. It runs from next wednesday each week until Christmas. It's £4 a session which seems quite expensive BUT Lyra would get to play a lamb in a nativity play at a local school :-k

Oh you MUST Essie, I'd love a baby group like that!! And I'd weep with pride and emotion if I saw Holly performing as a lamb :cry: My dog would make a good lamb if they're a few short?:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

That is just the BEST bump ever!!!!:cloud9: And Holly! In her hat!!! I could just eat her with a spoon!


----------



## TrinityMom

This time next week I shall be packing to go see Tori Amos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly in her hat looks like an adorable little Russian devochka (girl)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> That is just the BEST bump ever!!!!:cloud9: And Holly! In her hat!!! I could just eat her with a spoon!

:haha: Isn't she just strawberries and cream? I could eat her too!

As for the bump well I should start getting specialist treatment soon in queues and on public transport:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow the turtle babes are sleeping their nights a treat, 12hrs almost all round there! No wonder the mums have been chatting lots today :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm am off to bed to read Anna Karenina....second storm of the day has just arrived :cloud9:

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Lovely pot pics B. And Holly looks scrumptious as usual.


----------



## Mollykins

So jealous of all these sleeping babes. Leo is still only sleeping (at most) 3 hours at a time and last night? Forget about it... I had a total of 2.5 hours of sleep. 

Gorge pot miss b. Holly of course is scrummy as ever. :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Gorge pics B..and gorge bump too! You're proppa preggy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here I am, doing nothing but digesting my dinner and BnBing. That's sooo lazy isn't it?! :shock: I might knit a little, or sew some calendar pockets. I did just take my BP, for shits and giggles as Jaynie would say, 110/69 in English so that's good.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So jealous of all these sleeping babes. Leo is still only sleeping (at most) 3 hours at a time and last night? Forget about it... I had a total of 2.5 hours of sleep.
> 
> Gorge pot miss b. Holly of course is scrummy as ever. :munch:

Poor you Molly....I hope he'll soon be sleeping longer. Don't get me wrong though, Cara isn't sleeping all night consistently, it's up and down. What's the issue with Leo?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> So jealous of all these sleeping babes. Leo is still only sleeping (at most) 3 hours at a time and last night? Forget about it... I had a total of 2.5 hours of sleep.
> 
> Gorge pot miss b. Holly of course is scrummy as ever. :munch:

Yes but Leo's half their age Molly:hugs: Your sleep deprivation stage will end sometime shortly after Christmas:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin :sleep: well! Bet you can't wait for Tori :cloud9: 

I'll be like 36 weeks preggo at the Stone Roses if I 1- I get pregnant 2- I decide to go...


----------



## HollyMonkey

GOODNIGHT AUNTY TRIN :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here's something random, DH seems to have ordered one of those portable crumb hoovers and it arrived today. Hope it's not my Christmas present :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Here's something random, DH seems to have ordered one of those portable crumb hoovers and it arrived today. Hope it's not my Christmas present :shock:

:haha: 
Jays buying me the x5 mop (at least he better) but thats cos im a freak!


----------



## mummyApril

urgh anxiety!


----------



## poas

I have a very shouty baby this evening....I wish I could record her cry to play so you guys understand what I mean about her lazy cry!! Then even when she is crying (her version) it sounds like angry little shouts!
Wow...blathering on there, sorry!
Beauteous bump B!
Kit...I will actually get round to posting Cara's things one day....I'm crap at the moment-I have just gotten back into the 'cooking every day' routine, but sadly not the 'remembering what to buy at the supermarket' one....which has lead to some inventive meals!!
Tonight was yum though-butternut squash and sweet potato soup :) or sunshine soup as Harri has always called it!
I also made rocky road as Harri is having 2friends over for tea tomorrow, and I want to be a 'cool mum'....but now I have written that I surely fail on that score?
Molly I'm sorry you are sleep deprived, it's a horrible thing :(


----------



## mummyApril

Lissy thats like James too lazy to cry he just has a shout! and does the ma sound which gets me everytime lol


----------



## poas

mummyApril said:


> Lissy thats like James too lazy to cry he just has a shout! and does the ma sound which gets me everytime lol

That's the one! Lol, she is so quiet that my brother only heard her make a noise yesterday afternoon, and I see him most days!! Not complaining mind you!!!!
How old is James now?13 weeks?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> So jealous of all these sleeping babes. Leo is still only sleeping (at most) 3 hours at a time and last night? Forget about it... I had a total of 2.5 hours of sleep.
> 
> Gorge pot miss b. Holly of course is scrummy as ever. :munch:
> 
> Yes but Leo's half their age Molly:hugs: Your sleep deprivation stage will end sometime shortly after Christmas:thumbup:Click to expand...

I am with Molly ! She does a 4 and 4 hour stretch .... But I am going to class her as 7 weeks lol


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Lissy thats like James too lazy to cry he just has a shout! and does the ma sound which gets me everytime lol
> 
> That's the one! Lol, she is so quiet that my brother only heard her make a noise yesterday afternoon, and I see him most days!! Not complaining mind you!!!!
> How old is James now?13 weeks?Click to expand...

yeah my mum thinks hes weird hahaha yeah James is 13 weeks on Friday :)


----------



## poas

OMG after writing how quiet she is, Esme is laid in her chair snoring so loudly I had to turn the music up!!!! What a beast! OH just said ''oh, she takes after you in more than just looks then''! Haa haa!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, not sure what the deal is... Usually, he's just up for a feed but last night was wicked weird. Up at 230 and had no inclination to sleep again until 415. :shock: 

B, he's only 4 weeks behind Cara... :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

Hi everybody

Just wanted to pop and say hi :argh: been busy with the house, uni and swimming :nope: I didnt just want to read and run!

April i cant beleive james is 13 weeks ALREADY! thats gone soooo fast! :flower:

Molly hopefully you can get some more sleep soon :hugs: Every baby varies! daves mum was telling me that daves brother wouldnt sleep for a whole night untill he was 4 YEARS old!!!!!!!!!:dohh: lets hope its sooner than that!

Jaynie- fingers and toes cross you will be 36 week preggo at the Stone roses conset and rocking it away with your big bump!:thumbup:

Anyway im going to find B's pot pic and then go to bed! il try and pop on tomorrow although i have a feeling it will be another busy day! :growlmad:

Night :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

2 greens and a red

86
126
84


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> 2 greens and a red
> 
> 86
> 126
> 84

126 is 7 isn't it? So over here you'd just scrape into 'normal' limits with your 126.


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy you should sell your posts they always have me :haha: it's more like a thought train sometimes. Though I did that today when B asked me if I wanted to marry Adam. I am sure you are a very cool mum if you weren't he wouldn't ask his friends over :thumbup:

B that's funny, you gonna approach him or just wait til he either dies or doesn't give it to you for Christmas. I think it's for him after everything you have told us :haha: 

Molls and Crunch :hugs: in ANY case it won't be forever... Yours both have reflux though and Luna... :-k 

Watching a mad film (Adams choice naturally) called Congo about a talking gorilla - I'm tempted to just start reading Eclipse I'm :smug: about the exams I passed!!


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Kit, not sure what the deal is... Usually, he's just up for a feed but last night was wicked weird. Up at 230 and had no inclination to sleep again until 415. :shock:
> 
> B, he's only 4 weeks behind Cara... :shrug:

Molls sorry you're not getting much sleep. Lyra is nowhere near the 12 hours stretches either. We get about 5 hours on a good night. You'll get there though. It's frustrating and tiring, especially when they just want to play when you want to sleep :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

It's such a turtle party tonight!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 2 greens and a red
> 
> 86
> 126
> 84
> 
> 126 is 7 isn't it? So over here you'd just scrape into 'normal' limits with your 126.Click to expand...

Oo yes you're right, I did that calculation once before but forgot:haha: Scrape that barrel! 

I have a meeting tomorrow morning with my new diabetes consultant :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Lissy you should sell your posts they always have me :haha: it's more like a thought train sometimes. Though I did that today when B asked me if I wanted to marry Adam. I am sure you are a very cool mum if you weren't he wouldn't ask his friends over :thumbup:
> 
> B that's funny, you gonna approach him or just wait til he either dies or doesn't give it to you for Christmas. I think it's for him after everything you have told us :haha:
> 
> Molls and Crunch :hugs: in ANY case it won't be forever... Yours both have reflux though and Luna... :-k
> 
> Watching a mad film (Adams choice naturally) called Congo about a talking gorilla - I'm tempted to just start reading Eclipse I'm :smug: about the exams I passed!!

Well I decided to open it and put it on to charge, kind of like defusing a bomb. That way it's neutralised and cannot be a Christmas present for me 

Well done for your exams clever clogs:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, not sure what the deal is... Usually, he's just up for a feed but last night was wicked weird. Up at 230 and had no inclination to sleep again until 415. :shock:
> 
> B, he's only 4 weeks behind Cara... :shrug:
> 
> Molls sorry you're not getting much sleep. Lyra is nowhere near the 12 hours stretches either. We get about 5 hours on a good night. You'll get there though. It's frustrating and tiring, especially when they just want to play when you want to sleep :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh essie - we had friends over last Saturday so Lauren went to bed at midnight and then woke up at 5.30 ..... Dh and I were like new parents after that much sleep lol :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Well done jaynie !!! Congrats trin 

Yay 16 and preggo starts in a min
- Lauren has been in bed since 7 and I can hear her starting to get angry up there 

Anyone watch jersey shore last night ?


----------



## Mollykins

Well... Off to get my mirena placed. :wave: later turts.


Oh and Jaynie, Congrats on your exams my genious preggy turtle.


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, not sure what the deal is... Usually, he's just up for a feed but last night was wicked weird. Up at 230 and had no inclination to sleep again until 415. :shock:
> 
> B, he's only 4 weeks behind Cara... :shrug:
> 
> Molls sorry you're not getting much sleep. Lyra is nowhere near the 12 hours stretches either. We get about 5 hours on a good night. You'll get there though. It's frustrating and tiring, especially when they just want to play when you want to sleep :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh essie - we had friends over last Saturday so Lauren went to bed at midnight and then woke up at 5.30 ..... Dh and I were like new parents after that much sleep lol :haha:Click to expand...

Whenever Lyra sleeps more than usual I wake up thinking something must be wrong. I bet you felt like a new woman on Sunday! How's Lauren doing now after her jabs? Lyras got her second set tomorrow.


----------



## cassie04

B- lovely neat bump! I cant wait to get my maternity leggings! im still stretching out my old ones! how gorgeous is holly :cloud9:

Fogot to say POAS- hope esme is a litle less grizzly for you :flower: How old is she now?

And Trin ..........:happydance: hello aunty trin!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


Right nighty night :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh essie I felt terrible she had just drifted off as they did them ! She has been a little more screamy .... She was a good girl after and just went for a sleep in her pram whilst I walked into town ! X

Treated her to a nice long bath tonight ..... I adore bath times ! X


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, not sure what the deal is... Usually, he's just up for a feed but last night was wicked weird. Up at 230 and had no inclination to sleep again until 415. :shock:
> 
> B, he's only 4 weeks behind Cara... :shrug:

Molly...every time I think we've got the sleeping sorted, Cara does something different and you feel like you've taken steps back. We are getting more good nights than bad though but it's only really been in the last few weeks. I hope Leo follows suit really soon :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Great bumpage monkey xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Poor Lauren :nope: 

Essie..did you say you've got the second lot coming up? I've got Cara's third lot in a week :shrug: It's two injections on one leg and one in the other :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Well done Jaynie you clever girl :smug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Poor Lauren :nope:
> 
> Essie..did you say you've got the second lot coming up? I've got Cara's third lot in a week :shrug: It's two injections on one leg and one in the other :cry:

Oh blimey ! I have these on the 7th dec ...... 
It's so horrible


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Poor Lauren :nope:
> 
> Essie..did you say you've got the second lot coming up? I've got Cara's third lot in a week :shrug: It's two injections on one leg and one in the other :cry:
> 
> Oh blimey ! I have these on the 7th dec ......
> It's so horribleClick to expand...

I know...can't help feeling like you're somehow putting them in harms way :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi....have you thought much about your plans re mat leave?


----------



## kit_cat

Right...gotta go pump then beddybyes. Good night all :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi it is a TURTLE PARTY. 

I wish I could say 'have fun' Molly but well it's not gonna be. 

I've started eclipse, one thing to say for the film is that he hasn't played football manager, I should put the book down maybe when the pants film goes off :haha:

crunch I record 16 and preggo on a Sunday :dohh: and I'm watching series 2 now in the daytime :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> B- lovely neat bump! I cant wait to get my maternity leggings! im still stretching out my old ones! how gorgeous is holly :cloud9:
> 
> Fogot to say POAS- hope esme is a litle less grizzly for you :flower: How old is she now?
> 
> And Trin ..........:happydance: hello aunty trin!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Right nighty night :hugs:

Thanks Cassie! One of the advantages of the second baby, you have all the maternity clobber already:thumbup:

Nighty night:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed too. Just thought I felt baby blobble but I think actually it's my yoghurt and clementine I've just eaten, they're having a domino effect on fluids in my uterine area 

Nighty night lovely bunnykins all :hugs: :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sezi....have you thought much about your plans re mat leave?


I'll likely go on mat leave 4 weeks before my EDD. I'm still not sure if I'll be blue to take the 12 months off or just the 9.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Poor Lauren :nope:
> 
> Essie..did you say you've got the second lot coming up? I've got Cara's third lot in a week :shrug: It's two injections on one leg and one in the other :cry:

Yep it is only the second lot, Lyra is late having them because my surgery only runs one immunisation clinic a week, and only from 9-11 so this was the first appointment i could get :dohh: they said it doesn't matter but I was a bit annoyed that they obviously need more clinic time so that the babies can get done on schedule.


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Oh essie I felt terrible she had just drifted off as they did them ! She has been a little more screamy .... She was a good girl after and just went for a sleep in her pram whilst I walked into town ! X
> 
> Treated her to a nice long bath tonight ..... I adore bath times ! X

Aww, I hope she doesn't get any side effects from them. It's so horrible seeing them upset, and having no way to explain that it's for their own good.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh I'm good to read all night Scream 3 is on now! Is there a roll eye smiley?!


----------



## mummyApril

My abdomen has been achey today feels a little burny n this is making my anxiety awful! Its just normal to feel achey isn't it?


----------



## poas

Lol Jaynie...I think it's to do with the bipolar the way I process things,I quite often will think about something for hrs and then blurt it out as if everyone else should know what I'm on about!!
I know I am meant to congratulate you, and I think it's for your exams,but if I'm wrong blame it on baby brain,which you will be suffering from in...ooh 8months :)
Cassie, Esme was 5weeks old last night :) and is now fast asleep snoring merrily :)
Injected turtle (wrote turkeys first haha) babies I hope you are soon back on form...I am dreading these-my mum had to hold Harri when he had his,I just felt so guilty!
Nuv to all, must go sleep as my eyes are a nice pinkish red colour...too much smugness has made me tired!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Lissy - t'is the exams! And perhaps my impending pregnancy :shrug: :haha:. I'm off to bed too! Just waiting for Scream 3 to finish, I came up to read in bed :thumbup: 

April - could you be due for :af: didn't you ovulate recently?


----------



## Sarachka

Morning y'all

What's everyone doing today? Work for me. There is no point denying it - I need to. Uh maternity work wear.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Night Lissy - t'is the exams! And perhaps my impending pregnancy :shrug: :haha:. I'm off to bed too! Just waiting for Scream 3 to finish, I came up to read in bed :thumbup:
> 
> April - could you be due for :af: didn't you ovulate recently?

not due until the 20th :/


----------



## Sarachka

I have EWCM this morning lol. Bit late!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning all quiet on here today thus far. 

I'm waiting in with my nana Sez she's got workmen coming round to shaft her of £700 :growlmad: - something has gone wrong wither heating and she's been paying insurance for 25 years with British gas and surprise surprise her insurance doesn't cover this :nope: :sad2: she's a widow. Makes me a bit sick. 

April just as your uterus hurts with growing could it be hurting when going back to normal? I've brought twilight to my nana's :thumbup: just in case she wants some Edward action :haha: 

*My morning musings:*
Instead of symptoms I'm now straight up spotting _signs_. This morning, Adam said 'won't it be awesome when we have our baby?' :cloud9: THEN I switched the TV on and seen 2 turtle related things 1- someone wrote in about buying their first vinyl and it was april's dad's song and they specifically mentioned the dancing pineapple (I was shouting 'I practically know that pineapple!!!') then 2- they went to Norfolk to talk about the problems with deer... Finally as I walked to my Nana's I seen 2 magpies (that's joy) naturally I concluded I was preggo but then a third joined them so naturally I'm now pregnant and expecting a girl!! 

Another funny thing - Adam thought this morning that I should wait til CHRISTMAS to test :awww: I was like 'no chance, the Wad won't like it & if I have no :af: til Christmas, I'd need to know why (medically)!!!!!

I love my Nan :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning all quiet on here today thus far.
> 
> I'm waiting in with my nana Sez she's got workmen coming round to shaft her of £700 :growlmad: - something has gone wrong wither heating and she's been paying insurance for 25 years with British gas and surprise surprise her insurance doesn't cover this :nope: :sad2: she's a widow. Makes me a bit sick.
> 
> April just as your uterus hurts with growing could it be hurting when going back to normal? I've brought twilight to my nana's :thumbup: just in case she wants some Edward action :haha:
> 
> *My morning musings:*
> Instead of symptoms I'm now straight up spotting _signs_. This morning, Adam said 'won't it be awesome when we have our baby?' :cloud9: THEN I switched the TV on and seen 2 turtle related things 1- someone wrote in about buying their first vinyl and it was april's dad's song and they specifically mentioned the dancing pineapple (I was shouting 'I practically know that pineapple!!!') then 2- they went to Norfolk to talk about the problems with deer... Finally as I walked to my Nana's I seen 2 magpies (that's joy) naturally I concluded I was preggo but then a third joined them so naturally I'm now pregnant and expecting a girl!!
> 
> Another funny thing - Adam thought this morning that I should wait til CHRISTMAS to test :awww: I was like 'no chance, the Wad won't like it & if I have no :af: til Christmas, I'd need to know why (medically)!!!!!
> 
> I love my Nan :kiss:

i think this has to be the best post ever lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

We had Grade 0 orientation today for Tarq. He had great fun - made a head band and a necklace out of blue cheerios and sang songs. I got to sit in the hall and listen to the most rambling boring speeches and then got a stale muffin :thumbup::haha:

Rainy day here so I think it will be quiet at work


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

Coffee milk foam swan in my morning cappucino


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning lovelys sorry never popped back on last night lee had a night off darts:thumbup:so we had a nice tea and cuddles:flower:have done a quick read whilst getting the lil master to sleep for his new morning sleep regime:thumbup:







mummyApril said:


> *JAMES IS DOING JUST FINE *
> THE Doctor loved him and said he was a right character she didnt want to put him down (i think she was broody lol)
> James slept from 9.30 until 9am :thumbup:


Im so glad it was nothing to worry about :kiss:,im so sad that TOWIE is over till crimbo but chuffed mark is in the jungle whit woooo:happydance:



TrinityMom said:


> My BIL &SIL in belgium had their baby last night. Little girl called Skye :cloud9: I love the idea of being an aunty. I'm an only child so it wasn't an obvious thing that i would
> 
> i'm typing on handed because my other hand is holding my iguana and peeling shed skin off his spikes....sounds like a weird euphemism but it really isn't :haha:


Congrats auntie Trin :thumbup: Reece would love to live at your house with your pets and reps!!! (comedian moi no lol:haha:)




firstbaby25 said:


> Congratulations Trin :cloud9: I :brat: want a lizard and a maid (I'd never have the time/motivation to clean them)!
> 
> I passed my first module at college :happydance:
> 
> April sent me some :dust: too - when I told Adam he said 'is it just a box of jiz' such a gentleman :haha:


:haha:on the jjiz silly Ad's!!

Congrats you clever bean you :hugs:

you pissing on a stick tomorrow lady !!!:haha:




HollyMonkey said:


> Potage!! Note official wearage of maternity leggings this evening:haha:


where is my knickers gone:cry:

wow that is a splendid show for 15 wks lady:thumbup:




poas said:


> I have a very shouty baby this evening....I wish I could record her cry to play so you guys understand what I mean about her lazy cry!! Then even when she is crying (her version) it sounds like angry little shouts!
> Wow...blathering on there, sorry!
> Beauteous bump B!
> Kit...I will actually get round to posting Cara's things one day....I'm crap at the moment-I have just gotten back into the 'cooking every day' routine, but sadly not the 'remembering what to buy at the supermarket' one....which has lead to some inventive meals!!
> Tonight was yum though-butternut squash and sweet potato soup :) or sunshine soup as Harri has always called it!
> I also made rocky road as Harri is having 2friends over for tea tomorrow, and I want to be a 'cool mum'....but now I have written that I surely fail on that score?
> Molly I'm sorry you are sleep deprived, it's a horrible thing :(

Lissy im as bad as you with the posting lol i will get round to it:thumbup:i need to buy turtle xmas cards and start writing them now so you get them this year lol!!

Oh and you is coolio mummy to harri im sure:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin he looks well cheeky hehe


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all quiet on here today thus far.
> 
> I'm waiting in with my nana Sez she's got workmen coming round to shaft her of £700 :growlmad: - something has gone wrong wither heating and she's been paying insurance for 25 years with British gas and surprise surprise her insurance doesn't cover this :nope: :sad2: she's a widow. Makes me a bit sick.
> 
> April just as your uterus hurts with growing could it be hurting when going back to normal? I've brought twilight to my nana's :thumbup: just in case she wants some Edward action :haha:
> 
> *My morning musings:*
> Instead of symptoms I'm now straight up spotting _signs_. This morning, Adam said 'won't it be awesome when we have our baby?' :cloud9: THEN I switched the TV on and seen 2 turtle related things 1- someone wrote in about buying their first vinyl and it was april's dad's song and they specifically mentioned the dancing pineapple (I was shouting 'I practically know that pineapple!!!') then 2- they went to Norfolk to talk about the problems with deer... Finally as I walked to my Nana's I seen 2 magpies (that's joy) naturally I concluded I was preggo but then a third joined them so naturally I'm now pregnant and expecting a girl!!
> 
> Another funny thing - Adam thought this morning that I should wait til CHRISTMAS to test :awww: I was like 'no chance, the Wad won't like it & if I have no :af: til Christmas, I'd need to know why (medically)!!!!!
> 
> I love my Nan :kiss:
> 
> i think this has to be the best post ever lolClick to expand...

Well thanks :blush: that's quite the accolade :happydance:. I read it back - it's a bit like one of Lissy's!!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!

Jaynie loving the pma !
Trin he looks gorge ! And now I need a coffee 

Hi April ? 

Whats the new routine Hayley my love x


----------



## Crunchie

Sara - I needed maternity work wear at about 11 weeks lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Well... Off to get my mirena placed. :wave: later turts.
> 
> 
> Oh and Jaynie, Congrats on your exams my genious preggy turtle.

I'm interested to here how you get on with it. I've heard such conflicting reports. It's a brilliant concept as far as contraception goes


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> B- lovely neat bump! I cant wait to get my maternity leggings! im still stretching out my old ones! how gorgeous is holly :cloud9:
> 
> Fogot to say POAS- hope esme is a litle less grizzly for you :flower: How old is she now?
> 
> And Trin ..........:happydance: hello aunty trin!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Right nighty night :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Cassie! One of the advantages of the second baby, you have all the maternity clobber already:thumbup:
> 
> Nighty night:hugs:Click to expand...

Unless you thought you were done (like me) and give it all away...and then have another :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

No testing until Christmas????? :shock: Clearly Adam has not had enough turtle education!!!:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I think Tarquin has been catching fish in the pond in the garden cafe :dohh: He's rather wet and 'doesn't know why' :shrug:
The staff here are so nice to him


----------



## TrinityMom

Guess what! :shrug: I'm a PAPAYA.....again!!!:dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

hi Crunch :)


----------



## Essie

Morning everyone :wave: what is everyone doing today? We've got Lyras jabs at 11 so DH is finishing work at 1030 so that he can be there too, so we'll have the afternoon together. She's still snuffly but the HV said the only reason they wouldn't do the jabs is if the baby has a temp, which she doesn't.


----------



## new mummy2010

omg i ust cried at lucies speech in TOWIE crunch & april ;(


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Morning !!!
> 
> Jaynie loving the pma !
> Trin he looks gorge ! And now I need a coffee
> 
> Hi April ?
> 
> Whats the new routine Hayley my love x

He has decided that he likes a snooze around 9ish until 11ish :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

and at mark im so freekin sad


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> No testing until Christmas????? :shock: Clearly Adam has not had enough turtle education!!!:haha:

I felt sorry for him :awww: I think he's worried, works with older people who say 'in my day' and we all know generations of old just waited MONTHS to find out, I asked him if he thought they'd have waited had they been able to check!! I was also like well if I don't get a :af: we'd have a good idea why :-k. It's because of the loss he thinks it'd be better for me to not know til I have a better chance if not miscarrying! Yes though clearly he is not inaugurated to the turtle ways!!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> omg i ust cried at lucies speech in TOWIE crunch & april ;(

i didnt she annoys me! shes done it sooo many times and even lied to her bestfriend! i cried when Arg cried though :(


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> No testing until Christmas????? :shock: Clearly Adam has not had enough turtle education!!!:haha:
> 
> I felt sorry for him :awww: I think he's worried, works with older people who say 'in my day' and we all know generations of old just waited MONTHS to find out, I asked him if he thought they'd have waited had they been able to check!! I was also like well if I don't get a :af: we'd have a good idea why :-k. It's because of the loss he thinks it'd be better for me to not know til I have a better chance if not miscarrying! Yes though clearly he is not inaugurated to the turtle ways!!Click to expand...

:awww: I can see his thinking, but since you know there's a chance you'd be thinking "am I preggo" anyway if you had no AF between now and Christmas. Plus we cannot wait that long, and you'd miss the progression on the sacred digi too!


----------



## mummyApril

happy papaya day Trin (again lol)


----------



## Sarachka

OH and I had particularly rough sex last night and my undercarriage is rather sore. I told him after that I was still cross with him for being a tool and upsetting me earlier. I just need a good seeing to!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> No testing until Christmas????? :shock: Clearly Adam has not had enough turtle education!!!:haha:
> 
> I felt sorry for him :awww: I think he's worried, works with older people who say 'in my day' and we all know generations of old just waited MONTHS to find out, I asked him if he thought they'd have waited had they been able to check!! I was also like well if I don't get a :af: we'd have a good idea why :-k. It's because of the loss he thinks it'd be better for me to not know til I have a better chance if not miscarrying! Yes though clearly he is not inaugurated to the turtle ways!!Click to expand...
> 
> :awww: I can see his thinking, but since you know there's a chance you'd be thinking "am I preggo" anyway if you had no AF between now and Christmas. Plus we cannot wait that long, and you'd miss the progression on the sacred digi too!Click to expand...

I will be doing a digi really late as I possibly can. Last time, they made me :fool: :whacko:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> No testing until Christmas????? :shock: Clearly Adam has not had enough turtle education!!!:haha:
> 
> I felt sorry for him :awww: I think he's worried, works with older people who say 'in my day' and we all know generations of old just waited MONTHS to find out, I asked him if he thought they'd have waited had they been able to check!! I was also like well if I don't get a :af: we'd have a good idea why :-k. It's because of the loss he thinks it'd be better for me to not know til I have a better chance if not miscarrying! Yes though clearly he is not inaugurated to the turtle ways!!Click to expand...
> 
> :awww: I can see his thinking, but since you know there's a chance you'd be thinking "am I preggo" anyway if you had no AF between now and Christmas. Plus we cannot wait that long, and you'd miss the progression on the sacred digi too!Click to expand...
> 
> I will be doing a digi really late as I possibly can. Last time, they made me :fool: :whacko:Click to expand...

I can understand that. I'd had one that said 3+ then did another A few days later (with really weak pee) that said 2-3 and panicked. Ended up havingto go out, buy another and then hold my pee for a really long time. I can't wait til we see your 3+ :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

One of my friends has posted a Facebook status saying "does anyone know the number of a good lawyer in the New York State area...quick!" I hope he's okay :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

be back later lovers have good days have hair to dry and straighten xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Tres quiet today! 

I've just been to the village with my nana! Was nice :) we got pies and cakes from the bakery for lunch. Had few 'twinges' while I was out walking and only time will tell hate waiting. Especially cause I feel foolish waiting for something that is so unlikely!


----------



## Sarachka

I wonder what monkey pants is doing today


----------



## firstbaby25

Obgyn! Diabetes man or something the ex is having Holly! I think...


----------



## cassie04

Hellllooooooooo everybody! just got back in from uni! and got to type up some uni work :nope: there should be a smiley that sticks his thumb down!!!!!!

Jaynie- sounds like your having a lovely day! .... and twinges is a fabbo sign :thumbup: did u say it was tomorrow u r testing?

HAPPY PAPAYA (week 2) day :happydance: i keep glaring at it waiting for it to change into the eggplant :dohh:

Sarah- i think i missed what your OH had done to upset u! hope your ok my love :hugs: i always worrry when me and OH have rough sex..but its hard not to fully go for it isnt it! :haha: i must admit i am finding my big belly has started making things more awkward :dohh:

Essie- I hope your friend isnt in trouble! :flower:

:hi: everyone else! If i go quiet.....come and save me! it means i have been suffocated by uni work!:cry:


----------



## cassie04

ooooh i forgot to ask i needed ur wise advice! ...... I know its common to faint in pregnancy! but the other day i fainted whilst reading a text message on my phone SAT ON THE SOFA! :dohh: i thought this was a bit a random! should i be concerned or is this just another fun thing of being preggo?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon all:flower:

Just a quick one before going to do my cycling to say that all went well with my diabetologue at the hospital- a really nice lady and very thorough, went through with a fine toothed comb all my glycemies from my pregnancy with Holly and my ones so far this time. I still have to do the OGTT (the one where you have 100g of glucose drink and your blood's tested ever 3 hrs, the one I passed last time :fool:) to check my reaction. They no longer do the O'Sullivan test she said, the one hour one, since it gives too many false results apparently:shrug: But I can do the OGTT at my leisure in the next couple of weeks:thumbup: 

Other good things:

I only have to do my after eating levels and not fasting, so 3 fingerpricks a day rather than 6 :thumbup:

If the levels go into the 120's sometimes that's not a problem- they put the bar low so as to have a safe margin. If they're conistently in the 130's and 140's that's when I need to call up.:thumbup:

When I do sport I can eat more carbs and she said I can eat pasta before sports sessions since I have no reserves :thumbup: (I have been anyway but nice to have the official green light!) 

BP good, 11/7, onze sept! I smirked when she said this :haha:

LOADS of freebies!!:happydance: 4 recipe books for diabetics, a pretty pink spotty toilet bag full of the usual baby wipes and creams and stuff, a book to write my bloods in, more recipes for GD, and leaflets and stuff :thumbup: 

So all in all a very constructive meeting, and I have the doctor's e mail address for anything I want to bug her with or if my bloods start going out of range, and I see her again in one month. Fantabby dooby.

Right off to do my cycling- Highly Recommended by the Doctor so that's a relief. I was worried she'd say I musn't cycle or swim for some reason but on the contrary she said it's great:happydance:

I am full of renewed determination and composure over the GD now:thumbup:

Laters, hope you're all having fun Thursdays!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> ooooh i forgot to ask i needed ur wise advice! ...... I know its common to faint in pregnancy! but the other day i fainted whilst reading a text message on my phone SAT ON THE SOFA! :dohh: i thought this was a bit a random! should i be concerned or is this just another fun thing of being preggo?:shrug:

*Deffo* see your doc about fainting in pregnancy:thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh i forgot to ask i needed ur wise advice! ...... I know its common to faint in pregnancy! but the other day i fainted whilst reading a text message on my phone SAT ON THE SOFA! :dohh: i thought this was a bit a random! should i be concerned or is this just another fun thing of being preggo?:shrug:
> 
> *Deffo* see your doc about fainting in pregnancy:thumbup:Click to expand...

oh gosh! is it a big deal :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

My dress got stuck in the escalator at the shops!!!!! :shock: So scary! I thought I may end up nekkid!

We pushed the emergency stop button and a man helped me rip it free....ruined tho :cry: If I was B or Sez I would cut it and sew a hem...but alas, I lack the equipment and expertise


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> My dress got stuck in the escalator at the shops!!!!! :shock: So scary! I thought I may end up nekkid!
> 
> We pushed the emergency stop button and a man helped me rip it free....ruined tho :cry: If I was B or Sez I would cut it and sew a hem...but alas, I lack the equipment and expertise

Oh lordy trin! :dohh: What a mare! at least someone was there to help! Sorry about the dress :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> ooooh i forgot to ask i needed ur wise advice! ...... I know its common to faint in pregnancy! but the other day i fainted whilst reading a text message on my phone SAT ON THE SOFA! :dohh: i thought this was a bit a random! should i be concerned or is this just another fun thing of being preggo?:shrug:

I would say probably just another fun preggo thing :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> Hellllooooooooo everybody! just got back in from uni! and got to type up some uni work :nope: there should be a smiley that sticks his thumb down!!!!!!
> 
> Jaynie- sounds like your having a lovely day! .... and twinges is a fabbo sign :thumbup: did u say it was tomorrow u r testing?
> 
> HAPPY PAPAYA (week 2) day :happydance: i keep glaring at it waiting for it to change into the eggplant :dohh:
> 
> Sarah- i think i missed what your OH had done to upset u! hope your ok my love :hugs: i always worrry when me and OH have rough sex..but its hard not to fully go for it isnt it! :haha: i must admit i am finding my big belly has started making things more awkward :dohh:
> 
> Essie- I hope your friend isnt in trouble! :flower:
> 
> :hi: everyone else! If i go quiet.....come and save me! it means i have been suffocated by uni work!:cry:

Cassie - I will have a go tomorrow but it is VERY early debating to do it at all. I probably will just waste a test! :wacko: too hard this TTC business. I'd rather wait til Monday and make double figures :haha: I'll be 10 DPO by then :thumbup:

Hope the uni works not too strenuous GL getting it finished :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Glad you had such a good meeting B, and freebies are always fab :thumbup:

Jaynie, much as I want a squinter, I tend to agree that 10dpo is sensible


----------



## Essie

I've just put Lyra in a 6-12 month pair of jeans and they fit quite well. There is no way they'll fit her at 12 months. They may just about fit her at 6 :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

DH was talking to BIL and they are following she who must not be named's book. DH mentioned we call her she who must not be named, and BIL got all paranoid and said I MUSTN"T MENTION THE BABY"S NAME on any forum




so forget I told you!!!!:blush:


----------



## Essie

B glad your appointment went well. Sounds like a nice doctor too. 

Trin sorry about your dress, I think I would've panicked if it happened to me.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Trin sorry about your skirt/dress! I know if I can I'm going to hold on, B might be sad though :haha: think it's because I know +ives at 7dpo exist I'll go all NMA on you all like when I first lost my job :haha: 

B glad it went well - will you see her regularly now? 

Essie post a pic!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> DH was talking to BIL and they are following she who must not be named's book. DH mentioned we call her she who must not be named, and BIL got all paranoid and said I MUSTN"T MENTION THE BABY"S NAME on any forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so forget I told you!!!!:blush:

That's paranoid. Ash once told me the same... But you all already knew :haha: 

I wonder why?


----------



## Essie

It's not a great picture, but my little baby looks so grown up. she looks so much older than 4 months!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/DSCN1290.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

:awww: they are a rather good fit!! :haha: Erin has always been big and tall! She looks about 4 now! :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon all :wave:

I had my friend round for morning coffee and pan au chocolat :munch: this morning hence why I've not said hi. 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> :awww: they are a rather good fit!! :haha: Erin has always been big and tall! She looks about 4 now! :nope:

When people ask how old she is and I tell them they say "Oh wow, she's doing...well" as if it's a bad thing, and I just think well yes she is doing well, she's thriving and that's not a bad thing :shrug:


----------



## poas

She's gorgeous Essie :) Harri has always been taller and chunkier built than his peers....but he's sick a lot less, runs around constantly and eats healthily, so anyone who thinks badly can shove their head up their bum!!
Esme is VERY long, but quite slight I think, her 0-3 sleepsuits are already pulling a bit lengthwise but baggy in the width...what a shame,I'll just have to keep putting her in pretty dresses and tights :)


----------



## addie25

B Glad your apt went so well :thumbup:

Cassie I would just call the doctor and let them know. I am always one for calling to check.

Lyra looks adorable and like such a big girl :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## poas

Oooooh thanks Crunch, will post pic of her in it later, it's gorge :)

edit: I put this on Esme and said to OH that we must remember how George clothes are longer, as she has a bit of length room in the suit Crunchie bought....its 3-6months!!!!! She isn't even 2 months yet!!


----------



## addie25

I think I may have a UTI. Anyone have this during pregnancy? I feel fine but it burned a little when I went to the bathroom this morning. :dohh: I guess I will call my doctor and see what he says.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> I think I may have a UTI. Anyone have this during pregnancy? I feel fine but it burned a little when I went to the bathroom this morning. :dohh: I guess I will call my doctor and see what he says.

I didn't have one, but it's really common during pregnancy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh i forgot to ask i needed ur wise advice! ...... I know its common to faint in pregnancy! but the other day i fainted whilst reading a text message on my phone SAT ON THE SOFA! :dohh: i thought this was a bit a random! should i be concerned or is this just another fun thing of being preggo?:shrug:
> 
> *Deffo* see your doc about fainting in pregnancy:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> oh gosh! is it a big deal :shrug:Click to expand...

Probably not but if you're actually losing consciousness then that's a bit scary no? Or do you mean just feeling faint? You may need your iron or magnesium levels or blood pressure or whatever checked. I'd want to know what was causing it if i was having regular actual blackouts myself :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I read as long as it gets treated it is no big issue it is when it is not treated it can cause problems. They said to come in from 1-4 to take a quick test to see. If it is not UTI then I do not get what the burning is and hopefully they figure it out. It prob is a UTI. I am not crazy about having to take medication during pregnancy but if it is a UTI I have to take it or it can cause problems.


----------



## cassie04

:gun: shooooot me now! this uni work is rubbish and soooo dull! i just want to come and chat :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Such cute little jeans Lyra :awww:

Jaynie I agree, 10dpo is the best for your first squinters :thumbup: Only mad women like me _actually_ test at 7dpo. I wouldn't bother leaving it until Christmas though if you don't get AF, that would be so sad if you missed out on all your first poppy seeds and apple seed and sweet pea and raspberry, and the first month of being pregnant, well there's something magic about it I'd prefer not to miss myself :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hear it's common addie, drink lots of water and ask your doc? :shrug: I think Crunch had one, possibly it caused her waters to break early? But I might have imagined that but she'll know more than me having had a pregnant UTI. I don't think your waters are in danger of breaking just yet though!!


----------



## addie25

I read if it goes untreated it can cause you to have a m/c but if you get the meds it is just fine.I think if I do have one it is just the start bc I do not feel sick at all its just the burning. When you let a UTI go untreated you get sick. I'll go this afternoon for the test to see if I have one and if I do they will give me medicine. Ok off for some errands then the doctors. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have the impression in England that there's lots of competition over baby size there :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I hear it's common addie, drink lots of water and ask your doc? :shrug: I think Crunch had one, possibly it caused her waters to break early? But I might have imagined that but she'll know more than me having had a pregnant UTI. I don't think your waters are in danger of breaking just yet though!!

I had a UTI in July and was put on antibiotics. The doctors at the hospital suspected that it wasn't totally wiped out and could have been the cause of my waters breaking early. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My gorgeous lovely adorable Italian friend that I rarely see is coming over for lunch tomorrow with her hubby since it's a National Holiday here. They have a boy and a girl, Giulia and Lorenzo who are very cute.:awww: She has coeliacs disease so between that and the diabetes I will have to put some thought into the meal I prepare.:-k

Sorry about your dress Trin, I would repair it for you of course :flower:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I have the impression in England that there's lots of competition over baby size there :haha:

I think there is. It's one of the first things people ask - what does she weigh?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out ! 

I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hear it's common addie, drink lots of water and ask your doc? :shrug: I think Crunch had one, possibly it caused her waters to break early? But I might have imagined that but she'll know more than me having had a pregnant UTI. I don't think your waters are in danger of breaking just yet though!!
> 
> I had a UTI in July and was put on antibiotics. The doctors at the hospital suspected that it wasn't totally wiped out and could have been the cause of my waters breaking early. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ah maybe I'm confusing you with Crunchie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out !
> 
> I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset

Ah no I was right about the Crunchie link!

OMG WHAT AN AWFUL THING TO SAY! 

:hug:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have the impression in England that there's lots of competition over baby size there :haha:
> 
> I think there is. It's one of the first things people ask - what does she weigh?Click to expand...

Why do people ask is she a good girl ?
What do they want me to say ? Yeah she is but hey she is not contributing to household bills yet ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have the impression in England that there's lots of competition over baby size there :haha:
> 
> I think there is. It's one of the first things people ask - what does she weigh?Click to expand...

Good job they stop doing it once you get to adulthood; "I have a new boyfriend" - "That's nice, what does he weigh?" :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Such cute little jeans Lyra :awww:
> 
> Jaynie I agree, 10dpo is the best for your first squinters :thumbup: Only mad women like me _actually_ test at 7dpo. I wouldn't bother leaving it until Christmas though if you don't get AF, that would be so sad if you missed out on all your first poppy seeds and apple seed and sweet pea and raspberry, and the first month of being pregnant, well there's something magic about it I'd prefer not to miss myself :shrug:

How would I leave it til Christmas? I'm due for :af: next week I'd have to really bury my head in the sand if :af: didn't show and needless to say it wouldn't last! It is magical - I just know I'll freak out, I was bad last time and I had no reason to believe it was going to go wrong...


----------



## HollyMonkey

The hand hoover is now fully charged and I'm actually quite excited about trying it out


----------



## poas

Crunchie, your work people sound like dicks!! 
And I get the 'is she good' question a lot, if I don't know them I just shake my head and whisper conspiratorially ''no...I think she may be possessed-don't wake her!!'


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's an irony, the hand hoover would have been very useful the last year and a half to clean Holly's highchair, and just today I bought her a booster cushion so the high chair can go into storage in the basement and we gain some kitchen space :dohh: She had lunch as a grown up today ,and from now on grown up meals without her highchair :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH feels sorry for me because on Tuesday evening I went to the pool and it was closed and on Wednesday I had to cancel my cinema with friends because he was working too late, so tonight he's coming home early so I can go swimming.


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunchie, your work people sound like dicks!!
> And I get the 'is she good' question a lot, if I don't know them I just shake my head and whisper conspiratorially ''no...I think she may be possessed-don't wake her!!'

:haha: love it ! 

So there is a link with the Uti's !


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> There's an irony, the hand hoover would have been very useful the last year and a half to clean Holly's highchair, and just today I bought her a booster cushion so the high chair can go into storage in the basement and we gain some kitchen space :dohh: She had lunch as a grown up today ,and from now on grown up meals without her highchair :awww:

Ahhhhhh I bet she loved it !


----------



## Essie

When I went to work the other week our ward clerk asked me "are you still feeding her?" she meant am I still breastfeeding but I thought it was an odd way to phrase it.


----------



## Essie

B, how difficult is it to make little dresses and things? I really like the idea of doing some crafty things but I don't have a sewing machine. Is it something that I could learn to do or not?


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> When I went to work the other week our ward clerk asked me "are you still feeding her?" she meant am I still breastfeeding but I thought it was an odd way to phrase it.

Lol - like no ..... I am starving her ?


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> When I went to work the other week our ward clerk asked me "are you still feeding her?" she meant am I still breastfeeding but I thought it was an odd way to phrase it.
> 
> Lol - like no ..... I am starving her ?Click to expand...

Exactly! For a second, before i realised what she meant I was thinking erm yes....Why would I not feed her?!?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> When I went to work the other week our ward clerk asked me "are you still feeding her?" she meant am I still breastfeeding but I thought it was an odd way to phrase it.

:shrug:

A random old lady stopped me in the city centre last week and coo-ed over Cara in the pram. She then asked if she was a girl or a boy (despite the fact she was dressed in pink :shrug:) and when I replied that she was a girl, she said I needed to let her hair grow :saywhat: Like I had given her a GI Jane!? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH feels sorry for me because on Tuesday evening I went to the pool and it was closed and on Wednesday I had to cancel my cinema with friends because he was working too late, so tonight he's coming home early so I can go swimming.

Yay for bonus swimbulation!! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well... Off to get my mirena placed. :wave: later turts.
> 
> 
> Oh and Jaynie, Congrats on your exams my genious preggy turtle.
> 
> I'm interested to here how you get on with it. I've heard such conflicting reports. It's a brilliant concept as far as contraception goesClick to expand...

I've had it before. I had it placed after my youngest DD. It was amazing, my periods stopped after 6 months, and my mental state stayed on an even keel. BUT after two years, I fell pregnant with twins, one in utero, one in the tubes. Obviously the pregnancy didn't last....

Anyway... my doctor says my chances of falling pregnant in the mirena is the same as before; .01%.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out !
> 
> I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset

OMG...how rude and completely unnecessary :growlmad: Some people :nope::shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit and Crunchie they are horrible things to say I don't know how people let words like that leave their lips! 

My nana's heating is all done and we are waiting for tea. Adam is coming here for me and we'll eat and go home together. 

I didn't get the job that I did the tests for :nope: :nope: I'm a bit :sad2: about it... Sighs.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Such cute little jeans Lyra :awww:
> 
> Jaynie I agree, 10dpo is the best for your first squinters :thumbup: Only mad women like me _actually_ test at 7dpo. I wouldn't bother leaving it until Christmas though if you don't get AF, that would be so sad if you missed out on all your first poppy seeds and apple seed and sweet pea and raspberry, and the first month of being pregnant, well there's something magic about it I'd prefer not to miss myself :shrug:
> 
> How would I leave it til Christmas? I'm due for :af: next week I'd have to really bury my head in the sand if :af: didn't show and needless to say it wouldn't last! It is magical - I just know I'll freak out, I was bad last time and I had no reason to believe it was going to go wrong...Click to expand...

Leave it til Christmas!!?? :saywhat: Pah...that's just ridonculous! I know you will freak out, but that's pretty standard behaviour on receipt of a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well... Off to get my mirena placed. :wave: later turts.
> 
> 
> Oh and Jaynie, Congrats on your exams my genious preggy turtle.
> 
> I'm interested to here how you get on with it. I've heard such conflicting reports. It's a brilliant concept as far as contraception goesClick to expand...
> 
> I've had it before. I had it placed after my youngest DD. It was amazing, my periods stopped after 6 months, and my mental state stayed on an even keel. BUT after two years, I fell pregnant with twins, one in utero, one in the tubes. Obviously the pregnancy didn't last....
> 
> Anyway... my doctor says my chances of falling pregnant in the mirena is the same as before; .01%.Click to expand...

Mirena....is that the implant?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> It's not a great picture, but my little baby looks so grown up. she looks so much older than 4 months!
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/DSCN1290.jpg

She's beautiful Essie...and Cara is pushing it with some of her 3-6 clothes too. My friend who came round today brought her little girl and she's 5 months older than Cara. You'd never have known! There's maybe only a pound or two difference in their weight, in fact Lyra probably weighs more than my friends little girl. We've just got big, beautiful girls :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think it's a coil Kit. Like an IUD. 

I know :awww: Adam just doesn't know the ins and outs about it, and honestly thought it was the best thing!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sezi....have you thought much about your plans re mat leave?
> 
> 
> I'll likely go on mat leave 4 weeks before my EDD. I'm still not sure if I'll be blue to take the 12 months off or just the 9.Click to expand...

I'm actually going to see how it goes financially come January and decide if I will extend the time I originally planned to take off and have the full year. If it's at all possible, I want to do it I think. I'll never get this time back with Cara and I want to see as much of her development as I can...I will be broken hearted when the nursery tell me about her achieving milestones when she's with them and not me :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I think it's a coil Kit. Like an IUD.
> 
> I know :awww: Adam just doesn't know the ins and outs about it, and honestly thought it was the best thing!

Ahhhh thanks Jaynie. I'm pretty dumb about these things as the only contraception methods I've ever used personally is condoms and the pill!


----------



## kit_cat

Ho ho!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Well... Off to get my mirena placed. :wave: later turts.
> 
> 
> Oh and Jaynie, Congrats on your exams my genious preggy turtle.
> 
> I'm interested to here how you get on with it. I've heard such conflicting reports. It's a brilliant concept as far as contraception goesClick to expand...
> 
> I've had it before. I had it placed after my youngest DD. It was amazing, my periods stopped after 6 months, and my mental state stayed on an even keel. BUT after two years, I fell pregnant with twins, one in utero, one in the tubes. Obviously the pregnancy didn't last....
> 
> Anyway... my doctor says my chances of falling pregnant in the mirena is the same as before; .01%.Click to expand...
> 
> Mirena....is that the implant?Click to expand...

It is an IUD. And its good for 5 years. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Laundry never ends!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie tests tomorrow!!!! Yippeeeeee! Exciting!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out !
> 
> I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset

:shock: OMG! How bitchy!!!!!

Was it the ham woman??


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's a coil Kit. Like an IUD.
> 
> I know :awww: Adam just doesn't know the ins and outs about it, and honestly thought it was the best thing!
> 
> Ahhhh thanks Jaynie. I'm pretty dumb about these things as the only contraception methods I've ever used personally is condoms and the pill!Click to expand...

It is an IUD but it also contains the equivalent of 1 mini pill that releases over 5 years which is why it often stops your periods.

I have a fancy see-through vagina and uterus with a mirena and implanting device to demonstrate to my patients. The boys think it's brilliant:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out !
> 
> I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset
> 
> :shock: OMG! How bitchy!!!!!
> 
> Was it the ham woman??Click to expand...

The ham woman said "omg she still not sleeping through?" must have been all the ham I ate !


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie tests tomorrow!!!! Yippeeeeee! Exciting!

I think she's waiting til Monday :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out !
> 
> I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset
> 
> :shock: OMG! How bitchy!!!!!
> 
> Was it the ham woman??Click to expand...
> 
> The ham woman said "omg she still not sleeping through?" must have been all the ham I ate !Click to expand...

:gun:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunch whoever said that to you is a serious BITCH!!


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie, wow you work with a bunch of ********. Don't pay them any mind. :hugs:


----------



## poas

LOL...we are all so protective :) Molly how are you today?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I hear it's common addie, drink lots of water and ask your doc? :shrug: I think Crunch had one, possibly it caused her waters to break early? But I might have imagined that but she'll know more than me having had a pregnant UTI. I don't think your waters are in danger of breaking just yet though!!

twas me too which started off my hospital dashes with contractions etc


----------



## Sarachka

Note to self ...
Get UTI at abt 38 weeks when baby is formed yet not too big


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out !
> 
> I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset

wtf are you f***ing serious?!?!?! i hope you poked them in the eye!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm hanging in there, how are you?


----------



## TrinityMom

I think Tarq and Ch'ien have whooping cough :nope: Ch'ien has had a cough for a while but he's not sick with it and Tarq started coughing today, and had what I thought was a choking incident but turned out to be coughing. Now he coughed and it had the typical whoop to it

I hate this daylight saving. All of you are busy :nope:

I'm getting an early night. The overdue mum had a chiro adjustment today and has taken castor oil :thumbup:

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Note to self ...
> Get UTI at abt 38 weeks when baby is formed yet not too big

..yes, and also order a giggling only (no crying), rose petal pooing, long sleeping, Russian speaking (bi-lingual) baby :thumbup: Tesco do good deals on these from time to time but you need to be careful that it's not a BOGOF :tease:


----------



## Essie

Crunch how do you work with these people?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Laundry never ends!

tell me about it, if i miss a day then thats it back to square one lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out !
> 
> I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset
> 
> :shock: OMG! How bitchy!!!!!
> 
> Was it the ham woman??Click to expand...
> 
> The ham woman said "omg she still not sleeping through?" must have been all the ham I ate !Click to expand...

do these people even have children?


----------



## Sarachka

Oooh my favourite two characters in glee are Brittany and Satana, who are dating. I just found out Satana sings "someone like you" next week which is such a beautiful song I'm sure to cry. It's a heartbreak song so I hope tht doesn't mean it's over for #Britana boooo hoooo

*If anyone posts a glee spoiler, I will have to kill you!!*


----------



## mummyApril

Trin sorry about your dress! least it was only your dress God those things scare me


----------



## Sarachka

So it's Armistice Day tomorrow and the Job Centre will observe the minutes silence. Is it really awful of me to have blocked my diary out so I can sit alone instead of awkwardly being starred at by my customer for a minute?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm on my way home from the pool and have a theory for you all later :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

my son hates the light and likes to sleep in pure darkness! i hate the dark lol


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunch how do you work with these people?

hmmmmmmmmm I am not sure ???
I think the weight lady comment must have her own body issues......she mentioned the same sort of comment to my friend who's baby is 9 months......:shrug:
perhaps it was because I walked in with my baby looking all happy and chilled and she hates her life ? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> So it's Armistice Day tomorrow and the Job Centre will observe the minutes silence. Is it really awful of me to have blocked my diary out so I can sit alone instead of awkwardly being starred at by my customer for a minute?

haha no i would do the same!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Crunch how do you work with these people?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm I am not sure ???
> I think the weight lady comment must have her own body issues......she mentioned the same sort of comment to my friend who's baby is 9 months......:shrug:
> perhaps it was because I walked in with my baby looking all happy and chilled and she hates her life ? :haha:Click to expand...

jealousy is a bitch!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Addie - I had 2 Uti's .... I left the first one untreated for so long It left my waters week .... So deffo get checked out !
> 
> I went into work today and someone said - diet not going well ? I feel so upset
> 
> :shock: OMG! How bitchy!!!!!
> 
> Was it the ham woman??Click to expand...
> 
> The ham woman said "omg she still not sleeping through?" must have been all the ham I ate !Click to expand...
> 
> do these people even have children?Click to expand...

I am ignoring them all ! :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So it's Armistice Day tomorrow and the Job Centre will observe the minutes silence. Is it really awful of me to have blocked my diary out so I can sit alone instead of awkwardly being starred at by my customer for a minute?
> 
> haha no i would do the same!Click to expand...

:haha:.......


----------



## mummyApril

soo i dont want to jinx anything and it will probably backfire but when i withdrew my winnings from the bingo site, they paid it in twice! and now i have double, they're going to take it back arent they? lol


----------



## firstbaby25

URGH. I told OH about not getting my job (sezi we won't be working together :cry:) and pretty much his instant response was 'our kid's managed to get Modern Warfare 3 online, you mind if I go?' 

Sometimes I hate him, he is so not in tune with how his actions impact other people, I just really wanted that job and he's been playing football manager on MY laptop since he got it last week :growlmad: (I need a smiley that's turned purple with steam coming out the ears) I could kill him.


----------



## Crunchie

I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:

and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !


----------



## Sarachka

Join the club jay. I asked OH tonight if he's happy that I'm starting to hate him


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> URGH. I told OH about not getting my job (sezi we won't be working together :cry:) and pretty much his instant response was 'our kid's managed to get Modern Warfare 3 online, you mind if I go?'
> 
> Sometimes I hate him, he is so not in tune with how his actions impact other people, I just really wanted that job and he's been playing football manager on MY laptop since he got it last week :growlmad: (I need a smiley that's turned purple with steak coming out the ears) I could kill him.

sorrrrrrrrry about the job Janyie :hugs: that really sucks


----------



## Crunchie

mummyapril said:


> soo i dont want to jinx anything and it will probably backfire but when i withdrew my winnings from the bingo site, they paid it in twice! And now i have double, they're going to take it back arent they? Lol

spend it NOW !!!! lol


----------



## mummyApril

my cousin is giving her just 6 week old solids :/


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> URGH. I told OH about not getting my job (sezi we won't be working together :cry:) and pretty much his instant response was 'our kid's managed to get Modern Warfare 3 online, you mind if I go?'
> 
> Sometimes I hate him, he is so not in tune with how his actions impact other people, I just really wanted that job and he's been playing football manager on MY laptop since he got it last week :growlmad: (I need a smiley that's turned purple with steak coming out the ears) I could kill him.

while I am at it ....... I HATE FOOTBALL MANAGER ! what a stupid game


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:
> 
> and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !

Is it out? I looooove that book. I love all the classics but missed Jane Eyre, I want to buy it when it comes out, for secret viewing. Sigh.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:
> 
> and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !

oh i wonder if i have a parent and baby screen somewhere, i want to take my nan to see it!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> soo i dont want to jinx anything and it will probably backfire but when i withdrew my winnings from the bingo site, they paid it in twice! And now i have double, they're going to take it back arent they? Lol
> 
> spend it NOW !!!! lolClick to expand...

thats what i thought, but can they just take it back? cos i dont want to go overdrawn


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:
> 
> and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !
> 
> Is it out? I looooove that book. I love all the classics but missed Jane Eyre, I want to buy it when it comes out, for secret viewing. Sigh.Click to expand...

im going to buy this on dvd when it comes out my nan has the original video and i loved it!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Join the club jay. I asked OH tonight if he's happy that I'm starting to hate him

What absolutely STUMPS me about this stupid man that my stupid fate threw in my path is that I HAVE ENDED IT BEFORE. he's so fucking stupid not really meaning to be big OR pig headed but my OH would never get anyone else. I have asked him to consider that. When we split I was footloose and fancy free and seen 2 boys (Adam and I weren't speaking) and he was bitter and didn't have any fun, I feel like saying do you want a repeat? FUCKING WATCH ME YOU POOFUCK.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:
> 
> and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !
> 
> Is it out? I looooove that book. I love all the classics but missed Jane Eyre, I want to buy it when it comes out, for secret viewing. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> im going to buy this on dvd when it comes out my nan has the original video and i loved it!Click to expand...

Wuthering heights or Jane Eyre? Is Wuthering Heights out? Or is it a repeat *Crunch* of an old film?


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:
> 
> and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !
> 
> oh i wonder if i have a parent and baby screen somewhere, i want to take my nan to see it!Click to expand...

I have a picturehouse cinema near me and they do a big "scream" showing :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> soo i dont want to jinx anything and it will probably backfire but when i withdrew my winnings from the bingo site, they paid it in twice! And now i have double, they're going to take it back arent they? Lol
> 
> spend it NOW !!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought, but can they just take it back? cos i dont want to go overdrawnClick to expand...

No the information to put money in a bank is totally different to the information to withdraw/transfer it!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:
> 
> and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !
> 
> Is it out? I looooove that book. I love all the classics but missed Jane Eyre, I want to buy it when it comes out, for secret viewing. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> im going to buy this on dvd when it comes out my nan has the original video and i loved it!Click to expand...
> 
> Wuthering heights or Jane Eyre? Is Wuthering Heights out? Or is it a repeat *Crunch* of an old film?Click to expand...

WH......its brand spanking new ! 
https://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Greenwich_Picturehouse/film/Wuthering_Heights_2011/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B, how difficult is it to make little dresses and things? I really like the idea of doing some crafty things but I don't have a sewing machine. Is it something that I could learn to do or not?

Gosh yes Essie! It's dead easy, you just need some basic equipment, sewing machine of course, and good fabric scissors are a must. And some pins and an ironing board. Then start with a simple pattern and follow all the instructions and it's easy peasy and quick to make ickle baby stuff, and Lyra will spend happy hours by your side while you do so:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> There's an irony, the hand hoover would have been very useful the last year and a half to clean Holly's highchair, and just today I bought her a booster cushion so the high chair can go into storage in the basement and we gain some kitchen space :dohh: She had lunch as a grown up today ,and from now on grown up meals without her highchair :awww:
> 
> Ahhhhhh I bet she loved it !Click to expand...

She did! She did her smugpants face :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:
> 
> and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !
> 
> Is it out? I looooove that book. I love all the classics but missed Jane Eyre, I want to buy it when it comes out, for secret viewing. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> im going to buy this on dvd when it comes out my nan has the original video and i loved it!Click to expand...
> 
> Wuthering heights or Jane Eyre? Is Wuthering Heights out? Or is it a repeat *Crunch* of an old film?Click to expand...

going to buy Jane eyre on dvd its a new film, will see wuthering heights at cinema most likely :)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> soo i dont want to jinx anything and it will probably backfire but when i withdrew my winnings from the bingo site, they paid it in twice! And now i have double, they're going to take it back arent they? Lol
> 
> spend it NOW !!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought, but can they just take it back? cos i dont want to go overdrawnClick to expand...
> 
> No the information to put money in a bank is totally different to the information to withdraw/transfer it!!Click to expand...

it was paypal, is that the same?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, how difficult is it to make little dresses and things? I really like the idea of doing some crafty things but I don't have a sewing machine. Is it something that I could learn to do or not?
> 
> Gosh yes Essie! It's dead easy, you just need some basic equipment, sewing machine of course, and good fabric scissors are a must. And some pins and an ironing board. Then start with a simple pattern and follow all the instructions and it's easy peasy and quick to make ickle baby stuff, and Lyra will spend happy hours by your side while you do so:thumbup:Click to expand...

iv found a craft shop in my town, but i dont know what to start doing?


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I are just laughing because we're listening to LO across the monitor and she's having a teaparty with her toys again, we can just tell. Chattering and then having fits of hysterical laughter. Her laughter is very infectious!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> DH and I are just laughing because we're listening to LO across the monitor and she's having a teaparty with her toys again, we can just tell. Chattering and then having fits of hysterical laughter. Her laughter is very infectious!

aw you should record it secretly and bbm it!


----------



## firstbaby25

I will be gettin Jane Eyre. I don't know whether to finish reading twilight before I start on the films. I have read them once naturally... But I've been abandoned. 

B it would be funny I imagine... Listening through a monitor to toddler musings!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, how difficult is it to make little dresses and things? I really like the idea of doing some crafty things but I don't have a sewing machine. Is it something that I could learn to do or not?
> 
> Gosh yes Essie! It's dead easy, you just need some basic equipment, sewing machine of course, and good fabric scissors are a must. And some pins and an ironing board. Then start with a simple pattern and follow all the instructions and it's easy peasy and quick to make ickle baby stuff, and Lyra will spend happy hours by your side while you do so:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> iv found a craft shop in my town, but i dont know what to start doing?Click to expand...

You should do something with lots of maths involved, like cross stitch or patchwork or even knitting:shrug: Or is it more painty and glue type crafts rather than fabric ones you're thinking of? You could make some Christmas table decorations or something?


----------



## Sarachka

Something is wrong. In he worst pain of my life. Feels like heart attack


----------



## firstbaby25

What is your theory B :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH and I are just laughing because we're listening to LO across the monitor and she's having a teaparty with her toys again, we can just tell. Chattering and then having fits of hysterical laughter. Her laughter is very infectious!
> 
> aw you should record it secretly and bbm it!Click to expand...

ooo yes I'll do that! She's gone quiet now but I've got my phone here if she pipes up again!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Something is wrong. In he worst pain of my life. Feels like heart attack

Really? Heartburn maybe?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Something is wrong. In he worst pain of my life. Feels like heart attack
> 
> Really? Heartburn maybe?Click to expand...

stress ? are you under lots at work ?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, how difficult is it to make little dresses and things? I really like the idea of doing some crafty things but I don't have a sewing machine. Is it something that I could learn to do or not?
> 
> Gosh yes Essie! It's dead easy, you just need some basic equipment, sewing machine of course, and good fabric scissors are a must. And some pins and an ironing board. Then start with a simple pattern and follow all the instructions and it's easy peasy and quick to make ickle baby stuff, and Lyra will spend happy hours by your side while you do so:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> iv found a craft shop in my town, but i dont know what to start doing?Click to expand...
> 
> You should do something with lots of maths involved, like cross stitch or patchwork or even knitting:shrug: Or is it more painty and glue type crafts rather than fabric ones you're thinking of? You could make some Christmas table decorations or something?Click to expand...

well i did want to do cross stitchh but now thinking knitting (both of which i did when i was younger, but have forgotten)


----------



## firstbaby25

Sez just go straight to the hospital - saves worrying.


----------



## firstbaby25

I've googled on your behalf - apparently anaemia can cause chest pains. Also sometimes I feel like stabbing (really) painful chest pains and it's wind.


----------



## mummyApril

anxiety? x


----------



## Essie

Like Jaynie said anaemia can cause chest pain, but it's be unlikely to be the only symptom, have you had any other symptoms that might suggest it? You should've had bloods at mw appt, did they show anything?

Other than that I'd have said heartburn, wind or anxiety (which have all been suggested already) or a musculoskeletal pain. 
If it's really severe pain it'd be worth giving the doctor a call to be on the safe side.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> What is your theory B :shrug:

Ah yes, my theory is that swimming is amazing and is the sport of the Gods or the Forces of Life or whatever you believe in because I followed my doctor's advice from this morning and had a big pasta dish before swimming which usually would put me in the red but I had a 79 afterwards so it really does regulate you inside and out. I guess it's because you use your WHOLE body simultaneously plus concentrate on breathing and the water creates a relaxation factor which has an enormously beneficial effect on sugar control.:shrug: My bike sessions help but are not a patch on swimming. So basically my theory is that swimming is magic, like my biscuits.:thumbup:

In one of my swimming books the introduction says that we are evolved from the water mammals and not primates on account of our hairlessness and subcutaneous fat and once had webbed hands and feet:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is it still hurting Sarachka?:( Is your OH with you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's gone to sleep but I'll record her next time April!! She'd clearly been very busy because she'd made a table out of a stack of books in the middle of her cot, and put her plastic Ikea doll's cups on it, and sat monkey and orangutang and teddy around the 'table' for a teaparty :awww: So sweet. Then fallen asleep at the 'table' with her friends :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I was just looking at your chart- if it goes down in the next day or 2 that could be an implantation dip so don't worry about a lower temp tomorrow or next day :happydance: Implantation is iminent if it's to be this month :dust:


----------



## mummyApril

hope Sarahs ok


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too :nope: 

I'm off to bed guys and gals:kiss: Sarachka don't hesitate to call up a doc/visit the hospital if it your pain gets worse, have you tried sipping a warm drink? :flower: xxxx 

sleep tight all xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

night night B x


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah sarachka you ok? 

B :sleep: well! I've decided to watch Twilight after reading them as I am fully committed and engrossed. The second time is always better I find :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, hope you're okay doll face.


----------



## firstbaby25

Eclipse is getting really good now... Adam is still out playing COD :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been reading all my bumpf and leaflets from the hospital today in bed but wanted to see if Sarachka was better before I fell asleep. Hope you are my bump twinsie :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

this is my impression of a turtle! (1 week old)
 



Attached Files:







296229_10150350818013980_687143979_9636928_37472_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

Omg I'm in agony. It's like my chest is being squeezed and crushed. I can't find ANY relief from it. The Gaviscon made it worse.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Omg I'm in agony. It's like my chest is being squeezed and crushed. I can't find ANY relief from it. The Gaviscon made it worse.

maybe ring a doc as you have just had a chest infection? x


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm in agony. It's like my chest is being squeezed and crushed. I can't find ANY relief from it. The Gaviscon made it worse.
> 
> maybe ring a doc as you have just had a chest infection? xClick to expand...


The infection hasn't got yet. Still coughing up loads of crap. I think it must be heart burn or trapped wind efx but the pain is excruciating. I wonder if I can have an epidural now lol

Heaven help me during labour!!!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hear it's common addie, drink lots of water and ask your doc? :shrug: I think Crunch had one, possibly it caused her waters to break early? But I might have imagined that but she'll know more than me having had a pregnant UTI. I don't think your waters are in danger of breaking just yet though!!
> 
> I had a UTI in July and was put on antibiotics. The doctors at the hospital suspected that it wasn't totally wiped out and could have been the cause of my waters breaking early. :shrug:Click to expand...

I am so nervous to take an antibiotic. I do not know if I have a UTI they wont know till monday but gave me antibiotics to be on the safe side. When I went to pharmacy she said y r u taking this it can cause mental issues and other issues. I called the doctor and they said no it doesn't cause that. I am so scared to take it being that I do not even know if I have one. It is nitrofurantoin mono/mac the name of the medicine.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hear it's common addie, drink lots of water and ask your doc? :shrug: I think Crunch had one, possibly it caused her waters to break early? But I might have imagined that but she'll know more than me having had a pregnant UTI. I don't think your waters are in danger of breaking just yet though!!
> 
> I had a UTI in July and was put on antibiotics. The doctors at the hospital suspected that it wasn't totally wiped out and could have been the cause of my waters breaking early. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so nervous to take an antibiotic. I do not know if I have a UTI they wont know till monday but gave me antibiotics to be on the safe side. When I went to pharmacy she said y r u taking this it can cause mental issues and other issues. I called the doctor and they said no it doesn't cause that. I am so scared to take it being that I do not even know if I have one. It is nitrofurantoin mono/mac the name of the medicine.Click to expand...

Oh, that is very weird that they would put you on the meds before they even knew if you had one... Well, if it were me I'd wait until you get the results back... but that's just me!! 

Do you feel like you have to pee all the time, but it's just a few drops or so when you go? 

Drinking a crap ton of water usually helps me to flush out a UTI. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm in agony. It's like my chest is being squeezed and crushed. I can't find ANY relief from it. The Gaviscon made it worse.
> 
> maybe ring a doc as you have just had a chest infection? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> The infection hasn't got yet. Still coughing up loads of crap. I think it must be heart burn or trapped wind efx but the pain is excruciating. I wonder if I can have an epidural now lol
> 
> Heaven help me during labour!!!Click to expand...

Sorry you're not feeling well, Sarah! I would say go to the ER! It could be any number of things, really... :shrug:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hear it's common addie, drink lots of water and ask your doc? :shrug: I think Crunch had one, possibly it caused her waters to break early? But I might have imagined that but she'll know more than me having had a pregnant UTI. I don't think your waters are in danger of breaking just yet though!!
> 
> I had a UTI in July and was put on antibiotics. The doctors at the hospital suspected that it wasn't totally wiped out and could have been the cause of my waters breaking early. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so nervous to take an antibiotic. I do not know if I have a UTI they wont know till monday but gave me antibiotics to be on the safe side. When I went to pharmacy she said y r u taking this it can cause mental issues and other issues. I called the doctor and they said no it doesn't cause that. I am so scared to take it being that I do not even know if I have one. It is nitrofurantoin mono/mac the name of the medicine.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that is very weird that they would put you on the meds before they even knew if you had one... Well, if it were me I'd wait until you get the results back... but that's just me!!
> 
> Do you feel like you have to pee all the time, but it's just a few drops or so when you go?
> 
> Drinking a crap ton of water usually helps me to flush out a UTI. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I can't judge it on how often I pee bc I pee a lot to begin with. I only had some burning this morning and now I do not but they told me if I wait a few days for results it can get worse if I have a UTI and that can cause a m/c. I called another pharmacy and they said it is a class B medication meaning safe during pregnancy.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hear it's common addie, drink lots of water and ask your doc? :shrug: I think Crunch had one, possibly it caused her waters to break early? But I might have imagined that but she'll know more than me having had a pregnant UTI. I don't think your waters are in danger of breaking just yet though!!
> 
> I had a UTI in July and was put on antibiotics. The doctors at the hospital suspected that it wasn't totally wiped out and could have been the cause of my waters breaking early. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so nervous to take an antibiotic. I do not know if I have a UTI they wont know till monday but gave me antibiotics to be on the safe side. When I went to pharmacy she said y r u taking this it can cause mental issues and other issues. I called the doctor and they said no it doesn't cause that. I am so scared to take it being that I do not even know if I have one. It is nitrofurantoin mono/mac the name of the medicine.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that is very weird that they would put you on the meds before they even knew if you had one... Well, if it were me I'd wait until you get the results back... but that's just me!!
> 
> Do you feel like you have to pee all the time, but it's just a few drops or so when you go?
> 
> Drinking a crap ton of water usually helps me to flush out a UTI. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't judge it on how often I pee bc I pee a lot to begin with. I only had some burning this morning and now I do not but they told me if I wait a few days for results it can get worse if I have a UTI and that can cause a m/c. I called another pharmacy and they said it is a class B medication meaning safe during pregnancy.Click to expand...

It's just strange because when I went to the ER with the kidney pain that ended up being a UTI they did a urine analysis and blood work and everything right there and concluded I had a UTI. Maybe they are culturing yours or something?

Just be sure to drink lots of water and have some good yogurt several times a day to protect your system from the antibiotics. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Good idea with the yogurt. My friend just said she took a different one, it has penicillin in it and I am allergic to that so I can't that the one she did. I just don't need any issues u know and that stupid lady at pharmacy saying it causes those side effects scared me. My doc office said it is safe, internet said its safe, another pharmacy I called said it is safe. UGH I wish I didn't have to take it. I will call in the am and see if they have my results in then just take it bc it is dangerous to not if I have a UTI.


----------



## addie25

So ultrasound showed I am 11 weeks 2 days pregnancy. Here is a picture. I just love them already and hate the idea of taking medicine and just need to hear my doctor say it is safe even tho everyone and every thing I read said it is except that stupid lady!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, Addie! I love that picture! Look at those little bebes! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Thanks it looks like they r in bunk beds :cloud9: I think tomorrow I will call my IVF doc and ask him about the medicine I was given bc I have another question related to the medicine he gave me that I am takin for another week. I really don't think I have a uti and so I hope they have my results tomorrow so I can just ignore the medicine.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :howdy:

The poor mom didn't go into labour last night so she is seeing the gynae this morning and he's going to try rupture membranes. If not, we'll start Prandin gel at home. Lovely cool rainy day today so perfect weather to have a baby :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i just wacked my head :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Crunch how do you work with these people?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm I am not sure ???
> I think the weight lady comment must have her own body issues......she mentioned the same sort of comment to my friend who's baby is 9 months......:shrug:
> perhaps it was because I walked in with my baby looking all happy and chilled and she hates her life ? :haha:Click to expand...

I have a woman like that at work who makes comments like "I've gotten so skinny that when the temperature drops below 24 I'm freezing. Shame, you look hot..." Doesn't make me want to bitch slap her AT ALL....nooooo!
But then she is going through a divorce and is incredibly unhappy


----------



## poas

Beautiful twin pic Addie :) Drink some cranberry juice-it's great for helping uti's on their way!
Sorry about the job Jaynie, but I think it just wasn't right for you, fate is giving you a helping hand, and you will get a great job which pays full maternity for you (in say...6months :) )
I gotta go make porridge for Harri...back later!!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I reallllllllly want to see Wuthering heights at the cinema.... my local cinema has a parent and baby screening....might give it a go:thumbup:
> 
> and eat loads as I am such a lard arse !
> 
> Is it out? I looooove that book. I love all the classics but missed Jane Eyre, I want to buy it when it comes out, for secret viewing. Sigh.Click to expand...

Jane Eyre was brilliantly done, you MUST see it!

I didn't know Wuthering Heights had been made into a movie. I's my favourite Bronte novel


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nor me Trin, I'd love to see Wuthering Heights too! So long as it's cast with a Heathcliff I really fancy, since I fancy him in the book

Hope you're better this morning Sarachka :flower: 

Addie amazing pics, so cute! And so fascinating seeing 2 since I'm so used to seeing one baby in utero!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nor me Trin, I'd love to see Wuthering Heights too! So long as it's cast with a Heathcliff I really fancy, since I fancy him in the book

Hope you're better this morning Sarachka :flower: 

Addie amazing pics, so cute! And so fascinating seeing 2 since I'm so used to seeing one baby in utero!


----------



## Crunchie

Addie ! What beautiful bebes xxxx had to show dh the pic
I felt the same with the antibotic .... But they wouldn't have prescribed if it wasn't safe ! 

When I had a uti I didn't have pain peeing I had a tummy ache ..... That's why I left if so long as I assumed it was a pregnancy pain .... When I got the 2nd one I knew instantly x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Double post, what does it meeeeeaaan? :haha:

I've upped my breakfast rations today, a sausage and egg more since on my weekly weigh I've lost 0.2kg. Not the end of the world though and a slovenly weekend of knitting and sewing should bring it back.


----------



## new mummy2010

11/11/11
I WILL REMEMBER OUR HEROS xx




Morning Happy FRIDAY everyone............gonna try and read back later no time now ..........i kno wi know im a rubbish bnb'eer!!! had a fab day yesterday went to see my friend who bought nate a gorgeous shirt bless her!!

Also went to view a house on the estate and its in our budjet just about and massive and we are hopefully getting it off to post app forms and put deposit in the companys acc when banks open im sooooo excited and it all needs decorating so will have lots to do !!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh has gone to the running club while I do the shopping and cooking for our guests- I'm so going to get him back after this pregnancy :haha: Holly loves grocery shopping though coz they have baby trolleys and she fills hers up with all sorts of crap we don't need :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey that's'excellent Hayley, fingers crossed forr you!


----------



## Essie

Lovely scan pic Addie. I've never seen twin scans before, when will your next scan be?

Hayley fingers crossed for the house, sounds fab.


----------



## new mummy2010

ohhhhhhhhhhhh addie the scan is fabdabbydozey sweetie im so pleased for you


----------



## TrinityMom

Such cute twins Addie! All snuggled up and cosy :cloud9:

Hayley, good luck with the house...more space will be bliss


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> So ultrasound showed I am 11 weeks 2 days pregnancy. Here is a picture. I just love them already and hate the idea of taking medicine and just need to hear my doctor say it is safe even tho everyone and every thing I read said it is except that stupid lady!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 294373

wow thats amazing:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my boss knocked the door last night and asked if id be intrested in job sharing! 

id love to ,i hate to think id have to leave baby 5 days a week,but this was its only 2 1/2 days a week.!:yipee: so happy! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

jaynie, you wee'd?


----------



## firstbaby25

:sleep: I had loads of it and still yawning!! 

Addie that is such a gorgeous scan pic! It's fascinating, I think twins have to grow faster don't they? Cause you are considered ready to go with them sooner aren't ya? Oohhh :yipee: it's all so exciting :D 

Thanks Lissy for job consolations - thanks all last night too :hugs: feel better today, I did really want it though :( 

B have a lovely lunch with friends - you seem to have a fair amount of holidays lately! 

More reading, tidying, job hunting for me. Both of us get paid on Monday so we are SKINT! Then when Monday comes it's Christmas shopping time - I've told Adam I get less so that I can get him something and he'll be surprised and I'm going to send turtle gifts and buy knitting equipment! 

Check out my chart :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> jaynie, you wee'd?

I have not weed today yet :nope: AT ALL. pourquoi?


----------



## mummyApril

:test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie gorge twinsies :)


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> :test::test::test::test::test::test:

:-k I'm undecided - I'm only 7dpo


----------



## mummyApril

shall we vote? lol you might aswell start peeing haha


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> shall we vote? lol you might aswell start peeing haha

:rofl: I'm waiting for B to answer my question!


----------



## firstbaby25

Whilst desperately needing to peeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Whilst desperately needing to peeeeeeee!!!

Peeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a no brainer jaynie, have sticks, will wee :shrug: Plus that could have been implantation yesterday or the day before judging by your chart!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie you should wee in honour of Armistice Day. For the Nation.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> It's a no brainer jaynie, have sticks, will wee :shrug: Plus that could have been implantation yesterday or the day before judging by your chart!

Did you seriously think she'd say DON'T pee, Jaynie??? :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I've weed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And 7dpo is way too early but just think of the squinting fun!!!:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I've weed.

On a stick I hope :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's a no brainer jaynie, have sticks, will wee :shrug: Plus that could have been implantation yesterday or the day before judging by your chart!
> 
> Did you seriously think she'd say DON'T pee, Jaynie??? :haha:Click to expand...

It does seem an unlikely scenario, me saying, ooooo no don't waste a stupid little flimsy ic on early testing:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

POST PIC THEN!! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

jaynie im gonna say wait to test :haha: u wont get bfp 7dpo ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> jaynie im gonna say wait to test :haha: u wont get bfp 7dpo ;)

The BFP's not the point! It's the entertainment value! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've made my salmon and garlic cream cheese and lentil and fennel rolly pollys as nibbles :thumbup: Roast chicken for lunch. Better go and get spruced up in case they arrive at 12 on the dot :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll be sneaking around here on the offchance Jaynie has posted a pic though!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Well I did it on a stick - course I did. 

:bfn: 

I'll post pics if you want to 'squint'


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie there's a post coming up to be :ninja: 'd- I'd get it if I were you to secure your bfp :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Well I did it on a stick - course I did.
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I'll post pics if you want to 'squint'

ooo yes!! love a squint!!


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It's a no brainer jaynie, have sticks, will wee :shrug: Plus that could have been implantation yesterday or the day before judging by your chart!
> 
> Did you seriously think she'd say DON'T pee, Jaynie??? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: kind of after all the musings yesterday! 

I'll have to wait til Monday try to not get too negative in between.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I did it on a stick - course I did.
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I'll post pics if you want to 'squint'
> 
> ooo yes!! love a squint!!Click to expand...

I'll switch the lappy on in a minute! It's really not much of a squinter...


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie there's a post coming up to be :ninja: 'd- I'd get it if I were you to secure your bfp :haha:

:haha: I'll be after THAT!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do your :holly:'s hurt at all Jaynie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me no post now 'til Jaynie hath ninja'd the 60000


----------



## firstbaby25

Nipples a bit tender sore towards the armpit if I prod them enough. Had those twinges and I have a headache today too! I'm doubtful even though I know better than to test at 7DPO. 

MIL surprise visit so pics will have to wait :tease: :tease: :tease:


----------



## firstbaby25

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 

:bfp: :bfp:


----------



## firstbaby25

Going to take a picture of the test now. It's gone weird... When dry so clearly an evap but it's pink :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hopefully this has worked the wet tests taken between 2 and 3 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







7dpo wet1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12









7dpo wet2.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13









7dpo wet3.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 14









7dpo wet4.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firstbaby25

The strange dried test photo's - lik I need a reason to freak. I reckon based on this alone that I am not pregnant!! 



it's 11.11 on 11/11/11
 



Attached Files:







7dpo dryweird1.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 11









7dpo dryweird2.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11









7dpo dryweird3.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyhopes2010

get the digi out :wohoo: anyway u cant be out.i didnt get bfp until 11dpo !


----------



## addie25

Oh yay the dry one have lines!!

Thanks for all the lovely twin pic comments. My next scan is next Thursday for cvs. I could have had the test this week but I didn't know I would be jumped a week. Little babies grew so fast!!

I am hoping when I call doctor and they have my results bc it's frustrating to take mess if I don't have a uti and scary to wait and have something go wrong If I do have a uti and results aren't in. I just hate the lady that said it causes mental issues and malformation why say something when u don't know what u r talking about!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I've made my salmon and garlic cream cheese and lentil and fennel rolly pollys as nibbles :thumbup: Roast chicken for lunch. Better go and get spruced up in case they arrive at 12 on the dot :wacko:


Oh my that sounds totally delish :wacko:
(says she on the special k diet:haha:)




firstbaby25 said:


> :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:

:thumbup: nice one jaynie !!!


and dont hit me but i see lines on all 4 wet tests:winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've made my salmon and garlic cream cheese and lentil and fennel rolly pollys as nibbles :thumbup: Roast chicken for lunch. Better go and get spruced up in case they arrive at 12 on the dot :wacko:
> 
> 
> Oh my that sounds totally delish :wacko:
> (says she on the special k diet:haha:)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: nice one jaynie !!!
> 
> 
> and dont hit me but i see lines on all 4 wet tests:winkwink:Click to expand...

so do i :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

Paid my deposit for house and posted my forms off the landlord says its basically ours and has put let agreed all ready on right move site!!!! EXCITED MUCHLY!! YES>>>>>!!!


me and my man nate dunno if we wanna go back out in the brrrrrrr weather to baby club its freeeeezzzzzing


----------



## new mummy2010

[/COLOR]


babyhopes2010 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've made my salmon and garlic cream cheese and lentil and fennel rolly pollys as nibbles :thumbup: Roast chicken for lunch. Better go and get spruced up in case they arrive at 12 on the dot :wacko:
> 
> 
> Oh my that sounds totally delish :wacko:
> (says she on the special k diet:haha:)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: nice one jaynie !!!
> 
> 
> and dont hit me but i see lines on all 4 wet tests:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> so do i :winkwink:Click to expand...

JAYNIE>>>>>>>>>>NO PRESSURE BUT CAN YOU WEE MORE FOR US ???????????????:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all. Lest we forget.

Jaynie...so sorry I didn't commiserate about your job yesterday..I got caught up on the phone last night and it was after 11pm by the time I'd finished :shock: So sorry my love...it wasn't meant for you, but there's something else around the corner that will be :hugs:

Addie...OMG, your ickle babies are so gorge :cloud9: What an amazing pic and aren't we so honoured to get to share this with you :hugs: Thanks for posting and sharing such special pics :kiss:

Sezi...you ok doll? You sounded really scared last night..I hate that. Hope you've woken up with much relief :hugs:

Hello everyone else.....I'm a busy bee because my friends are coming to stay for the weekend and I'm not ready :argh: I've not even been shopping or anything :nope: This is the first visit from childless people so I really hope they understand when I'm snoring at 10pm :blush: They have been warned!

Anyway...happy Friday's all, I hope to catch up with you all later if poss :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

LISSY!!!

Thank you so, so much for the beautiful gifts for Cara. I absolutely love the frilly top and dress...Cara will look so cute in them :cloud9: Also thanks for your lovely card and words...you really are so kind :hugs:

:flower:THANK YOU!!!:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie......three words from me only......OH MY WORD! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Paid my deposit for house and posted my forms off the landlord says its basically ours and has put let agreed all ready on right move site!!!! EXCITED MUCHLY!! YES>>>>>!!!
> 
> 
> me and my man nate dunno if we wanna go back out in the brrrrrrr weather to baby club its freeeeezzzzzing

:wohoo:

Things are so on the up for you guys...I am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Paid my deposit for house and posted my forms off the landlord says its basically ours and has put let agreed all ready on right move site!!!! EXCITED MUCHLY!! YES>>>>>!!!
> 
> 
> me and my man nate dunno if we wanna go back out in the brrrrrrr weather to baby club its freeeeezzzzzing

HOW EXCITING :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

KIT I AM SURE THEY WILL UNDERSTAND YOUR EARLY BED TIME :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

So my medication says not to take it if you are 38-42 weeks pregnant. Y not then but it is ok be4 then you think. UGH I am driving mysel crazy because that stupid lady.


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> Paid my deposit for house and posted my forms off the landlord says its basically ours and has put let agreed all ready on right move site!!!! EXCITED MUCHLY!! YES>>>>>!!!
> 
> 
> me and my man nate dunno if we wanna go back out in the brrrrrrr weather to baby club its freeeeezzzzzing

Congratulations :happydance: I know this means the world to ya :wohoo: 

Can I come and see it? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've made my salmon and garlic cream cheese and lentil and fennel rolly pollys as nibbles :thumbup: Roast chicken for lunch. Better go and get spruced up in case they arrive at 12 on the dot :wacko:
> 
> 
> Oh my that sounds totally delish :wacko:
> (says she on the special k diet:haha:)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: nice one jaynie !!!
> 
> 
> and dont hit me but i see lines on all 4 wet tests:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> so do i :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> JAYNIE>>>>>>>>>>NO PRESSURE BUT CAN YOU WEE MORE FOR US ???????????????:winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah sure :thumbup: not on my digi though Clare - that's for when I get a real line. I can't afford it!! Though if I get 'squinters' for much longer I might crack by Sunday!! I am going to hold my 2mu till this afternoon and PEE some more :)


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Jaynie......three words from me only......OH MY WORD! :shock:

I am calling today - TESTGATE! I even texted Sez.


----------



## firstbaby25

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie......three words from me only......OH MY WORD! :shock:
> 
> I am calling today - TESTGATE! I even texted Sez.Click to expand...

You did mean my tests didn't you?


----------



## addie25

My mind is boggled I can not remember if I said I see lines on those tests!!!:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

No addie you said the dry ones do - which is the same as me. Hayley and Clare have line eye. Guess time will tell on that one :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

i see lines!!!


----------



## addie25

Well to me lines are lines I love lines and you have lines!!


----------



## Sarachka

For goodness sake, pee on something else!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> i see lines!!!

On all tests? 

Remember my body is a trickster no matter how unlikely - I reckon that it could produce HcG to trick me!!

But nonetheless I am doing this:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Well to me lines are lines I love lines and you have lines!!

Thanks but dry lines don't really count. Though it was definitely within 15-20 mins. Not like I pulled it out 5 hours after is it?


----------



## addie25

I have a lot of hope for you this cycle I think it will be a BFP soon!!!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well to me lines are lines I love lines and you have lines!!
> 
> Thanks but dry lines don't really count. Though it was definitely within 15-20 mins. Not like I pulled it out 5 hours after is it?Click to expand...


I see a line on the 3rd of the wet ones when the icture is small


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah that's the zoomed in one. I dunno if it's just cause I want to be so bad :sad1: 

BUT the colour has me thinking, it's not grey or indent is it? The only thing that ticks me off is that I messed with it broke the seal thing on the IC and it was after that that I seen a line on the (past the time) dry-ish ones. And it's not a straight line is it? Like it's all smudged and that could be me being silly. Surely you can't make a pink line appear? 

OMG - I HATE TTC!!


----------



## firstbaby25

How long should I hold my pee now?


----------



## firstbaby25

:bodyb:

my totally dry test.
 



Attached Files:







7dpo totes dry.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## addie25

I would hold wee or 3-4 hours.


----------



## Essie

Jaynie my "evap" is now sitting on my knee!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Jaynie my "evap" is now sitting on my knee!

You know i've thought about THAT this morning. What were the script with yours though? Weren't they in the time limit?


----------



## cassie04

JAYNIE YOU TINKER!!!  I popped on here just to say hello everyone, see if everyones ok and then to say i wont be on much as i have a million and one pieces of uni work to do and what do i load on my page......................

YOUR PEE STICKS WITH DOUBLE LINES!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Can you pee on like a million more.....what about a frer? mine were faded with the same ones u have just done and when i got a frer it was bold! HOW CAN I POSSIBLY GO BACK TO DOING UNI WORK!!!!!

i think i just pee'd a little with excitment :blush:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie my "evap" is now sitting on my knee!
> 
> You know i've thought about THAT this morning. What were the script with yours though? Weren't they in the time limit?Click to expand...

The earliest ones were after the time limit. They were bfn when I took then, then I looked again about 10 mins later and there was a faint line, which I dismissed as an evap. But it kept happening and when I eventually took my digi it kind of sunk in that they weren't evaps.


----------



## addie25

So everything I am reading on nitrofurantion shows no side effects for baby. Just cant take it a week or 2 before delivery. I wish I could yell at that lady working in the pharmacy that made me so worried.


----------



## firstbaby25

*Thanks Cassie. I need to know with my OCD do you see lines on WET tests. That is what I am interested in. I haven't peed since that test but I also can't go out just yet to get and FRER. I will be going to get one, with OH's money VERY soon, This afternoon. Before I shower - I am happy to pee on another IC, for now and maybe get my FRER out tomorrow morning  *


----------



## Essie

Well I think I can safely say Lyra does not have a future as a child model! There was a photographer at our baby group today doing portraits and Lyra was determined not to look at him or to smile. She just looked round the room and chewed her fist. Then she was sick on her dress :dohh: The guy was really good trying jingling bells and things and he did manage to get a few good shots. We've got a proof and have to log on his website to order. Thats Christmas presents sorted for the grandparents :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> So everything I am reading on nitrofurantion shows no side effects for baby. Just cant take it a week or 2 before delivery. I wish I could yell at that lady working in the pharmacy that made me so worried.

I don't think your doctors are that stupid. I am sure it is fine, but with you being worried I think the best course of action is to wait to find out if you have one.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Hopefully this has worked the wet tests taken between 2 and 3 minutes.

Definitely see lines!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie my "evap" is now sitting on my knee!
> 
> You know i've thought about THAT this morning. What were the script with yours though? Weren't they in the time limit?Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest ones were after the time limit. They were bfn when I took then, then I looked again about 10 mins later and there was a faint line, which I dismissed as an evap. But it kept happening and when I eventually took my digi it kind of sunk in that they weren't evaps.Click to expand...

I know it's a lot to remember but do you remember how many DPO and stuff you were. I so hope fate has the same in store for me as it did for you :thumbup: :dust: :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So everything I am reading on nitrofurantion shows no side effects for baby. Just cant take it a week or 2 before delivery. I wish I could yell at that lady working in the pharmacy that made me so worried.
> 
> I don't think your doctors are that stupid. I am sure it is fine, but with you being worried I think the best course of action is to wait to find out if you have one.Click to expand...

I am going to call my IVF doctor and ask if the IUI medicine will mix well with the meds I am on for him and this way I get his opinion on it. He gives it the green light I will take it. I would not be this worried if that lady in pharmacy didnt say mental issues but everything I read says it is safe and ur rt my doctor is not stupid. It is just hard for me to trust doctors I mean my mom can't walk 100% because a doctor told her it was all in her head when she really needed spinal surgery and had to wait a month to get it because he refused to believe her till we went to another doctor.


----------



## Sarachka

Test gate is really taking my mind of my pain and annoyance that I'm off work again


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Test gate is really taking my mind of my pain and annoyance that I'm off work again

:rofl: I am glad that my woes entertain you!! 

Just holdin my pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND I really need to PEE. As I have only weed once today.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Test gate is really taking my mind of my pain and annoyance that I'm off work again
> 
> :rofl: I am glad that my woes entertain you!!
> 
> Just holdin my pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND I really need to PEE. As I have only weed once today.Click to expand...

I went out and you started testgate without me!!!!! You slutbag! 

But I see lines tho...also on the 3rd wet on

SOOOOOOOOOO hope this is the start of a BIIIIIG :bfp:


----------



## TrinityMom

Addie, I'm sure it's fine. They should also have done a urine dipstick in the rooms to test if there was any sign of a UTI.

Other thing it 'could' be is thrush, which can present as burning urination with no abdominal pain and often without the itching if it's just the start

Drink Cranberry juice and take probiotics :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

B has missed all the fun :haha: I weed again and totes :bfn:


----------



## firstbaby25

Had a line on an opk though :haha:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> *Thanks Cassie. I need to know with my OCD do you see lines on WET tests. That is what I am interested in. I haven't peed since that test but I also can't go out just yet to get and FRER. I will be going to get one, with OH's money VERY soon, This afternoon. Before I shower - I am happy to pee on another IC, for now and maybe get my FRER out tomorrow morning  *

I see it on some of the wet ones! :thumbup: thats why im excited! YES YES YES Pee on another IC to cure my addiction and excitement....and then when OH gives u some pennies get a FRER! :happydance: its like christmas!:haha:


----------



## addie25

Thanks Trin I know I will take it because I don't want to risk a m/c by having a uti and not treating it I just wish that lady didn't say anything to me. Really she should not be working in a pharmacy.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie my "evap" is now sitting on my knee!
> 
> You know i've thought about THAT this morning. What were the script with yours though? Weren't they in the time limit?Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest ones were after the time limit. They were bfn when I took then, then I looked again about 10 mins later and there was a faint line, which I dismissed as an evap. But it kept happening and when I eventually took my digi it kind of sunk in that they weren't evaps.Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's a lot to remember but do you remember how many DPO and stuff you were. I so hope fate has the same in store for me as it did for you :thumbup: :dust: :cloud9:Click to expand...

I can't remember, but I've scanned back through the thread for you :kiss:

Od (I think, from EWCM and from due date on first scan, which was the day Lyra was born) on 22nd October. Got a faint line (after test time) on Nov 8th, so I was 17dpo before I even got a faint line! Pics of it are on page 82. 

I did think I'd miscalculated O-day, since it was so late that I started getting positive tests but we didn't :sex: after the 23rd so at the most I could only be out by a few days :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Paid my deposit for house and posted my forms off the landlord says its basically ours and has put let agreed all ready on right move site!!!! EXCITED MUCHLY!! YES>>>>>!!!
> 
> 
> me and my man nate dunno if we wanna go back out in the brrrrrrr weather to baby club its freeeeezzzzzing
> 
> Congratulations :happydance: I know this means the world to ya :wohoo:
> 
> Can I come and see it? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:thumbup:yes if we defo get it!!


----------



## Essie

Jaynie you :ninja: 3 in a row! That's got to be worth a blazing BFP :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Jaynie you :ninja: 3 in a row! That's got to be worth a blazing BFP :dust:

You would think so wouldn't you :haha:

wanna photo of my totes :bfn: for shits and giggles?


----------



## addie25

Well I went one day without throwing up yesterday and not today it's back again!!! At least it doesn't happen in public.


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you :ninja: 3 in a row! That's got to be worth a blazing BFP :dust:
> 
> You would think so wouldn't you :haha:
> 
> wanna photo of my totes :bfn: for shits and giggles?Click to expand...

You actually have to ask :shrug::haha:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie you :ninja: 3 in a row! That's got to be worth a blazing BFP :dust:
> 
> You would think so wouldn't you :haha:
> 
> wanna photo of my totes :bfn: for shits and giggles?Click to expand...
> 
> You actually have to ask :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

if its a stick that has been peed on, the answer is always yes!


----------



## TrinityMom

I love working with gay men! I get called on for second opinions on the pervability of good looking men


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl: 

pics to follow!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Some are with OPK for comparison. Glad I wasted my pee though the digi was calling!! :haha: I am SAVING it. Might buy a FRER though later on :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







testgate1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12









testgate2.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 13









testgate3.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 12









testgate4.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> Jaynie my "evap" is now sitting on my knee!

mines due on monday :haha:
heres 1st line i got!https://img806.imageshack.us/img806/816/dscn1673.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

I might look back and find that shadowy line I got


----------



## Sarachka

And Jay at only 7DPO we can't really assume that BFNs are correct. If you only implanted yesterday or day before then the HCG might not have worked its way to your pee yet. I really think people's body metabolises and excreets it at different rates, hence why I got my BFP later, same with April etc. I know this is all impossible to take on board now bc I was the queen of telling yall you were wrong lol!


----------



## addie25

I see lines!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie....there's something there doll.....it's a squinter for sure but I can see something!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:brat: :brat: 

I want to have a purple toe.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry::shrug::gun::gun::argh::grr::grr:](*,)](*,)#-o#-o:jo::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1: This is how i feel today.iv been crying ALL day :cry: i just feel so fed up uncomfortable and lonely :(


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :brat: :brat:
> 
> I want to have a purple toe.

:rofl:

Now there's a blast from the past!


----------



## addie25

I am sorry you feel like that today. You will have your baby very very very soon!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

howdy girls! :howdy:

Jaynie pooh! i hate to be redundant, but i can see something on quite a few of those pics, wet ones included! :dance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:blush: I've skived reading back from the page I was on.....about 20 pages back :shock: have I missed anything important?!

Jayne-i'm not sure if i see a line on the HPT but there is one on the Ov test but can't go by that....test again tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Some are with OPK for comparison. Glad I wasted my pee though the digi was calling!! :haha: I am SAVING it. Might buy a FRER though later on :shrug:

Lines !!!!!!!
Go for a superdrug one much better than frer !


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :cry::shrug::gun::gun::argh::grr::grr:](*,)](*,)#-o#-o:jo::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1: This is how i feel today.iv been crying ALL day :cry: i just feel so fed up uncomfortable and lonely :(

Clare..honestly, I know exactly how you feel. Trust me when I say the best thing you can do is try to relax and take it as easy as you can because VERY SOON you are going to have a baby and right now, you can't even imagine the demands your beautiful bundle will make. Try to focus on what you're about to have rather than being uncomfortable now - I know it's easier said that done because I did the same as you and now I look back and think :dohh: Hang in there...your real journey is just about to begin :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

ha ha! I'm 11dpo on 11.11.11. :D too bad it doesn't mean anything! :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> ha ha! I'm 11dpo on 11.11.11. :D too bad it doesn't mean anything! :dohh:

oooooooooo! That's practically a quadruple rainbow! What does it MMMEEEEEEEEEEEAAAANNN???!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> ha ha! I'm 11dpo on 11.11.11. :D too bad it doesn't mean anything! :dohh:

I was thinking about you earlier (while rocking Cara to sleep for some reason) What's the story? Have you tested?


----------



## TrinityMom

singing "dizzy, my head is spinning. Like a whirlpool it never ends. And it's you girl making it spin. You're making me dizzy...."

Who's old enough to remember that?!:haha:

Seriously tho...very dizzy


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> singing "dizzy, my head is spinning. Like a whirlpool it never ends. And it's you girl making it spin. You're making me dizzy...."
> 
> Who's old enough to remember that?!:haha:
> 
> Seriously tho...very dizzy

:blush: Me of course :jo:


----------



## addie25

Am I an idiot or did I just answer the question that was asked.

Me: Question

Nurse: Where are you now

Me: Home

Nurse:LOL what town

Me: Town...

Nurse: You can come in if you want us to check your back. (BC of the shots I have a little lump but it is not infected or anything so I said no thanks) My real reason for calling was to ask about the UTI medication she said she would ask the doctor about it and then call me back so I will wait to take it till I get a call back.


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> ha ha! I'm 11dpo on 11.11.11. :D too bad it doesn't mean anything! :dohh:
> 
> oooooooooo! That's practically a quadruple rainbow! What does it MMMEEEEEEEEEEEAAAANNN???!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:



kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> ha ha! I'm 11dpo on 11.11.11. :D too bad it doesn't mean anything! :dohh:
> 
> I was thinking about you earlier (while rocking Cara to sleep for some reason) What's the story? Have you tested?Click to expand...

nah, no testing here. I feel perfectly fine as far as symptoms go. it's quite a drastic difference compared to last cycle, but I'm glad that my body is not playing tricks on me this time. I'm just waiting for AF and gearing up for my next O. by then mj will be on an even better shift and he'll be home in the evenings before i get there. That's gotta be some sort of TTC fate. we have been together for almost 8 yrs now and this is the 1st time EVER that we will both be on day shifts! I'm so thrilled i could :cry: anywho, i'm just living vicariously thru jaynie this cycle! :haha: 

how are you and lady cara today?


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> singing "dizzy, my head is spinning. Like a whirlpool it never ends. And it's you girl making it spin. You're making me dizzy...."
> 
> Who's old enough to remember that?!:haha:
> 
> Seriously tho...very dizzy

Trin that's not THAT old, I remember it! Unless I am old :shock:


----------



## x-ginge-x

sarachka!!! https://www.iwantoneofthose.com/10358991.html these are for you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> ha ha! I'm 11dpo on 11.11.11. :D too bad it doesn't mean anything! :dohh:
> 
> oooooooooo! That's practically a quadruple rainbow! What does it MMMEEEEEEEEEEEAAAANNN???!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> ha ha! I'm 11dpo on 11.11.11. :D too bad it doesn't mean anything! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking about you earlier (while rocking Cara to sleep for some reason) What's the story? Have you tested?Click to expand...
> 
> nah, no testing here. I feel perfectly fine as far as symptoms go. it's quite a drastic difference compared to last cycle, but I'm glad that my body is not playing tricks on me this time. I'm just waiting for AF and gearing up for my next O. by then mj will be on an even better shift and he'll be home in the evenings before i get there. That's gotta be some sort of TTC fate. we have been together for almost 8 yrs now and this is the 1st time EVER that we will both be on day shifts! I'm so thrilled i could :cry: anywho, i'm just living vicariously thru jaynie this cycle! :haha:
> 
> how are you and lady cara today?Click to expand...

Symptoms schymptoms I say! I don't think so early on symptoms are a must. I have practically none and I tested!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> And Jay at only 7DPO we can't really assume that BFNs are correct. If you only implanted yesterday or day before then the HCG might not have worked its way to your pee yet. I really think people's body metabolises and excreets it at different rates, hence why I got my BFP later, same with April etc. I know this is all impossible to take on board now bc I was the queen of telling yall you were wrong lol!


Oh you most certainly deserving of that title missy!!!!!



babyhopes2010 said:


> :cry::shrug::gun::gun::argh::grr::grr:](*,)](*,)#-o#-o:jo::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1: This is how i feel today.iv been crying ALL day :cry: i just feel so fed up uncomfortable and lonely :(


:hugs: oh clare soon you will have your b undle in your arms and you will never be lonely again:thumbup:it is shitty at the end you just think why oh why did i do this for the last few days until pop out comes a:baby::winkwink:chin up chicken:kiss:



kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :brat: :brat:
> 
> I want to have a purple toe.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Now there's a blast from the past!Click to expand...

purple toe:wacko::shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Some are with OPK for comparison. Glad I wasted my pee though the digi was calling!! :haha: I am SAVING it. Might buy a FRER though later on :shrug:
> 
> Lines !!!!!!!
> Go for a superdrug one much better than frer !Click to expand...

Think i'll have to confess to OH about earky testing and see if he'll run me in to town tomorrow or tonight for one FRER and one Superdrug early response!! FUNNY. He wanted to wait til Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> sarachka!!! https://www.iwantoneofthose.com/10358991.html these are for you !!!!!!!!!!

Oooh yes. Me want!!


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie I totally see lines on that second set you did with the OPK :shock: !!! :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Jaynie I totally see lines on that second set you did with the OPK :shock: !!! :dance:

Thank you - I do hope they progress... I wish I could be like you and test only another one time but I have 14 tests upstairs!! I need to do moooore. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day for a better line :shrug:. how is Rhyko this week? Better I hope with the reflux the sleep and the boob :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im signing off for a bit to carry on my jobs whilst my bubs dozes catch you later hopefully xx


----------



## firstbaby25

In the early thread days Hayley Kit and Molly had met previously and they decided that better than a pregnancy test would be for your toe or something to turn purple so you knew you were pregnant!!


----------



## addie25

It is a running joke in my family that every doctors office knows me by name bc I a nut :dohh:

I called my doctor and this is what happend. Now I have only seen this doctor twice bc i switched over to him so he doesn't know my voice or anything yet.

ME: Hi just calling to see if UTI test came back

Office: No

ME: Ok I was waiting to take my medicine till I found out for sure.

Office: Is this Addie L, PLEASE take your medicine we wouldn't give you anything to harm ur babies. 

LOL I found that hilarious that she could figure out who I was lol and then beg me to take my medicine. I have made a name for myself already. Well u know what I want to make sure my babies are healthy.


----------



## addie25

The kids I babysat for who I love very much are now teenagers and I just found out their dad died. He fell down an elevator shaft at work :cry:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Some are with OPK for comparison. Glad I wasted my pee though the digi was calling!! :haha: I am SAVING it. Might buy a FRER though later on :shrug:
> 
> Lines !!!!!!!
> Go for a superdrug one much better than frer !Click to expand...
> 
> Think i'll have to confess to OH about earky testing and see if he'll run me in to town tomorrow or tonight for one FRER and one Superdrug early response!! FUNNY. He wanted to wait til Christmas :thumbup:Click to expand...

NOT TOMORRO!!!!!!! :nope: TODAY TODAY TODAY! TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT! YESSSSSS PLEASE :thumbup: iv got lots of house moving shizzle to do tomoro and i literally dont want to miss out!

I deffo can see lines on even ur so called "BFN" ........... can you just tell adam he has to take u and get one straight away when he gets in for cassie cos it is ridiculously distracting me from my uni work! :haha:

*HELLOOOO TO EVERYBODY ELSE! SORRY IM NOT REALLY TALKING MUCH I DEFINITLY SHOULDNT BE ON HERE shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! JAYNIE'S PEE STICKS HAVE GOT ME HOOKED  HOPE EVERYBODY IS GOOD AND ALL TURUTLE BABIES ARE LUSHY!!!!!*


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> The kids I babysat for who I love very much are now teenagers and I just found out their dad died. He fell down an elevator shaft at work :cry:

Oh no that IS very sad Addie. I hope they are ok! :hugs: :hugs: for you too.


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Some are with OPK for comparison. Glad I wasted my pee though the digi was calling!! :haha: I am SAVING it. Might buy a FRER though later on :shrug:
> 
> Lines !!!!!!!
> Go for a superdrug one much better than frer !Click to expand...
> 
> Think i'll have to confess to OH about earky testing and see if he'll run me in to town tomorrow or tonight for one FRER and one Superdrug early response!! FUNNY. He wanted to wait til Christmas :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> NOT TOMORRO!!!!!!! :nope: TODAY TODAY TODAY! TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT! YESSSSSS PLEASE :thumbup: iv got lots of house moving shizzle to do tomoro and i literally dont want to miss out!
> 
> I deffo can see lines on even ur so called "BFN" ........... can you just tell adam he has to take u and get one straight away when he gets in for cassie cos it is ridiculously distracting me from my uni work! :haha:
> 
> *HELLOOOO TO EVERYBODY ELSE! SORRY IM NOT REALLY TALKING MUCH I DEFINITLY SHOULDNT BE ON HERE shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! JAYNIE'S PEE STICKS HAVE GOT ME HOOKED  HOPE EVERYBODY IS GOOD AND ALL TURUTLE BABIES ARE LUSHY!!!!!*Click to expand...

:haha::haha: I hope you get your uni work done. If O do HAVE to wait til tomorrow (think of the LINES!!!) would you like to PM me your mobile number or email (fancy pants phones receive them straight away) and I would be happy to send you a photo!!


----------



## addie25

They are very strong kids but I am sure this has been very difficult for them. I left the mom a message asking to see them so hopefully I will see them soon.


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Some are with OPK for comparison. Glad I wasted my pee though the digi was calling!! :haha: I am SAVING it. Might buy a FRER though later on :shrug:
> 
> Lines !!!!!!!
> Go for a superdrug one much better than frer !Click to expand...
> 
> Think i'll have to confess to OH about earky testing and see if he'll run me in to town tomorrow or tonight for one FRER and one Superdrug early response!! FUNNY. He wanted to wait til Christmas :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> NOT TOMORRO!!!!!!! :nope: TODAY TODAY TODAY! TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT! YESSSSSS PLEASE :thumbup: iv got lots of house moving shizzle to do tomoro and i literally dont want to miss out!
> 
> I deffo can see lines on even ur so called "BFN" ........... can you just tell adam he has to take u and get one straight away when he gets in for cassie cos it is ridiculously distracting me from my uni work! :haha:
> 
> *HELLOOOO TO EVERYBODY ELSE! SORRY IM NOT REALLY TALKING MUCH I DEFINITLY SHOULDNT BE ON HERE shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! JAYNIE'S PEE STICKS HAVE GOT ME HOOKED  HOPE EVERYBODY IS GOOD AND ALL TURUTLE BABIES ARE LUSHY!!!!!*Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: I hope you get your uni work done. If O do HAVE to wait til tomorrow (think of the LINES!!!) would you like to PM me your mobile number or email (fancy pants phones receive them straight away) and I would be happy to send you a photo!!Click to expand...

yes please! i feel as tho i should pass my contact details on as you all seem to have contacts for each other .....but i am a bit of a newb:haha: il go on my hotmail and send u my number:shrug:


----------



## poas

Wow Jaynie...I hope it gets clearer for you, I don't want to force the issue, but it seems great for 7dpo I think I was 16dpo when I got my sacred digi, and even then it only read 1-2 weeks...sooooo faint for a 10.5lb baby!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:haha:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Some are with OPK for comparison. Glad I wasted my pee though the digi was calling!! :haha: I am SAVING it. Might buy a FRER though later on :shrug:
> 
> Lines !!!!!!!
> Go for a superdrug one much better than frer !Click to expand...
> 
> Think i'll have to confess to OH about earky testing and see if he'll run me in to town tomorrow or tonight for one FRER and one Superdrug early response!! FUNNY. He wanted to wait til Christmas :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> NOT TOMORRO!!!!!!! :nope: TODAY TODAY TODAY! TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT! YESSSSSS PLEASE :thumbup: iv got lots of house moving shizzle to do tomoro and i literally dont want to miss out!
> 
> I deffo can see lines on even ur so called "BFN" ........... can you just tell adam he has to take u and get one straight away when he gets in for cassie cos it is ridiculously distracting me from my uni work! :haha:
> 
> *HELLOOOO TO EVERYBODY ELSE! SORRY IM NOT REALLY TALKING MUCH I DEFINITLY SHOULDNT BE ON HERE shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! JAYNIE'S PEE STICKS HAVE GOT ME HOOKED  HOPE EVERYBODY IS GOOD AND ALL TURUTLE BABIES ARE LUSHY!!!!!*Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: I hope you get your uni work done. If O do HAVE to wait til tomorrow (think of the LINES!!!) would you like to PM me your mobile number or email (fancy pants phones receive them straight away) and I would be happy to send you a photo!!Click to expand...
> 
> yes please! i feel as tho i should pass my contact details on as you all seem to have contacts for each other .....but i am a bit of a newb:haha: il go on my hotmail and send u my number:shrug:Click to expand...

Cassie quite a few of us are Facebook friends if you have fb.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Jaynie!* I think I see lines on the first set of wet sticks you posted but have only had a quick squint so need to go back for a longer session :happydance: The dry tests I don't trust because I had water on a strip do that to me and dry pink but the wet ones do look promising. What do you see in real life?

Can't wait for the next few days weesticks...


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Some are with OPK for comparison. Glad I wasted my pee though the digi was calling!! :haha: I am SAVING it. Might buy a FRER though later on :shrug:
> 
> Lines !!!!!!!
> Go for a superdrug one much better than frer !Click to expand...
> 
> Think i'll have to confess to OH about earky testing and see if he'll run me in to town tomorrow or tonight for one FRER and one Superdrug early response!! FUNNY. He wanted to wait til Christmas :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> NOT TOMORRO!!!!!!! :nope: TODAY TODAY TODAY! TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT! YESSSSSS PLEASE :thumbup: iv got lots of house moving shizzle to do tomoro and i literally dont want to miss out!
> 
> I deffo can see lines on even ur so called "BFN" ........... can you just tell adam he has to take u and get one straight away when he gets in for cassie cos it is ridiculously distracting me from my uni work! :haha:
> 
> *HELLOOOO TO EVERYBODY ELSE! SORRY IM NOT REALLY TALKING MUCH I DEFINITLY SHOULDNT BE ON HERE shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! JAYNIE'S PEE STICKS HAVE GOT ME HOOKED  HOPE EVERYBODY IS GOOD AND ALL TURUTLE BABIES ARE LUSHY!!!!!*Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: I hope you get your uni work done. If O do HAVE to wait til tomorrow (think of the LINES!!!) would you like to PM me your mobile number or email (fancy pants phones receive them straight away) and I would be happy to send you a photo!!Click to expand...
> 
> yes please! i feel as tho i should pass my contact details on as you all seem to have contacts for each other .....but i am a bit of a newb:haha: il go on my hotmail and send u my number:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Cassie quite a few of us are Facebook friends if you have fb.Click to expand...


oooh i do i do i do :thumbup: this is making me giggle! im so easily excited iv just managed to get a PM of Jaynie and send her my mobile number! honestly for a 22 year old i am a granny techno-phobe!

...........my name is Cassie Voice .... i think im the only one on fb called that! so add me!!!!eeeek! :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Jaynie have you got my text? :shrug: if not iv definitly text someone else calling them preggo :haha:


----------



## cassie04

YEY sarah! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: we are fb friends! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

In all honesty, and I hate to be a drag, I don't see anything. I've never had an evaporate so I guess I got more excited by the dry tests. I didn't think HPT's were as sensitive (not in a level sense in a delicate way) as they are :shrug:. I guess I was reading too far in to the 'line is a line' theory!! I'm going to get another test and maybe do it Sunday tbh. 

Me and the OH have fallen out - again. He's such a tool :dohh: so not really feeling the need to test a lot!


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> In all honesty, and I hate to be a drag, I don't see anything. I've never had an evaporate so I guess I got more excited by the dry tests. I didn't think HPT's were as sensitive (not in a level sense in a delicate way) as they are :shrug:. I guess I was reading too far in to the 'line is a line' theory!! I'm going to get another test and maybe do it Sunday tbh.
> 
> Me and the OH have fallen out - again. He's such a tool :dohh: so not really feeling the need to test a lot!

Chin up jaynie! :hugs: if your in doubt about your lines then give it a few days and test again! i dont want u to think i am putting pressure on you to test soon :nope: i just get awfully excited for other people :blush: This is why all my xmas shopping is done, wrapped and christmas cards ready to write out! :haha: not to mentin baby showers for january arrived :dohh: tooo excitable!

Fingers crossed adam will cheer up his miserable self and get a bit more happier at the chance of a BFP!

Plus dont worry.....were facebook friends now :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a lovely day with my Italian friends, they arrived early, about the same time as Jaynie's MIL:haha: but luckily I was all ready. Had yummy food and great chat:thumbup: Such a lovely couple, and they have chickens like us.

Jaynie this is my 7 dpo test on current pregnancy, see the lines sure ain't dark at this stage! BFN with the occasional whispering line from certain angles. I then wee'd on CB +/- and got slight blueness, but didn't get a proper squinter until 9 or 10 dpo so you're well in there still.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cassie04

:hi: B

Right thats it nooooo more uni work! :wacko: im going to make a cuppa, eat a bagfull of chocolate all to myself and wait for dave to get home at 7pm and persuade him to drop me off at uni to print all my work (cos im a nerd)

For now its chill out time :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie i see bloody lines! wooop ur so preggo :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

After a cup of tea and a yoghurt and a clementine I'm off to do my 40mins cycling which I haven't done yet today, and then I'm going to have a gorgeous reading bath :cloud9:

Dss the younger listened to the HB on the doppler this morning. He said it was 'weird', which it is. It quite frankly is the weirdest thing in the world EVER, growing babies in your tummy :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> :hi: B
> 
> Right thats it nooooo more uni work! :wacko: im going to make a cuppa, eat a bagfull of chocolate all to myself and wait for dave to get home at 7pm and persuade him to drop me off at uni to print all my work (cos im a nerd)
> 
> For now its chill out time :thumbup:

:hi: C

You lucky moo you, with your bag of chocolate :sulk: Don't envy you the Uni work though :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie we are having our cup of tea and snack at the same time, we are snack twins :friends:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: B
> 
> Right thats it nooooo more uni work! :wacko: im going to make a cuppa, eat a bagfull of chocolate all to myself and wait for dave to get home at 7pm and persuade him to drop me off at uni to print all my work (cos im a nerd)
> 
> For now its chill out time :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: C
> 
> You lucky moo you, with your bag of chocolate :sulk: Don't envy you the Uni work though :haha:Click to expand...


I dont envy you doing 40 mins of cycling!:haha: although i am very jealous of that reading bath!

and i totally agree growing babies in your belly .....yuck!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: B
> 
> Right thats it nooooo more uni work! :wacko: im going to make a cuppa, eat a bagfull of chocolate all to myself and wait for dave to get home at 7pm and persuade him to drop me off at uni to print all my work (cos im a nerd)
> 
> For now its chill out time :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: C
> 
> You lucky moo you, with your bag of chocolate :sulk: Don't envy you the Uni work though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont envy you doing 40 mins of cycling!:haha: although i am very jealous of that reading bath!
> 
> and i totally agree growing babies in your belly .....yuck!:dohh:Click to expand...

I _love_ my cycling sessions, it's like a party in the garage with music and just pedalling instead of dancing :dance: Such fun. And I feel so gay and mellow afterwards


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Cassie we are having our cup of tea and snack at the same time, we are snack twins :friends:

Yes! i do recall us drinking our decafs on a regular basis!:haha: we must get peckish at the same time! just you snack on healthy things and me on absolute student food! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cassie we are having our cup of tea and snack at the same time, we are snack twins :friends:
> 
> Yes! i do recall us drinking our decafs on a regular basis!:haha: we must get peckish at the same time! just you snack on healthy things and me on absolute student food! :dohh:Click to expand...

Only coz I have to! I could murder a few chocolate digestives :munch:


----------



## cassie04

Totally forgot to tell you! on the weekend we met up with friends at a quiet bar for a few drinks (non alcholic for moi of course) i was standing at the bar and this man (who was also at the bar) was giving me the eyes....he was having a right good check out. The problem was from where he was standing he could only see the top half of me (my face and HUGE pre-breastfeeding boobies) anyway he then literally broke his back to check out the rest of my body and you should of seen his face when he seen my bump! He looked like he vommed in his mouth and his eyes grew so big they exploded! :haha: I guess he just wasnt into pregnant women! Even dave laughed at him and said "serves him right for checking out my mrs" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am so exhausted...theme of my life really...

The overdue mum has had Pandin gel so labour may stat by around 10:30...if not, we'll repeat in the morning. SO I think I should get some sleep. Though I'd rather chat with my turtles

We had a mum at 38 weeks deciding whether to have a home or hospital birth and was just told today the baby had hydrocephalis. They are caesaring tomorrow, but the idiot gynae has said there is a very low chance of survival. I can't believe it. I feel so awful for them :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks April :hugs: 

I'll tell you all the significance - I joined on 11/11 last year - this is my 1 year BNB anniversary!! And zoie had hers on her anniversary!! But for now I've stashed my tests in the bathroom and I will be sneaking a 9DPO test :haha:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> I am so exhausted...theme of my life really...
> 
> The overdue mum has had Pandin gel so labour may stat by around 10:30...if not, we'll repeat in the morning. SO I think I should get some sleep. Though I'd rather chat with my turtles
> 
> We had a mum at 38 weeks deciding whether to have a home or hospital birth and was just told today the baby had hydrocephalis. They are caesaring tomorrow, but the idiot gynae has said there is a very low chance of survival. I can't believe it. I feel so awful for them :cry:

Jeeeeez that is just awful :cry:


----------



## Essie

Cassie I'm about to add you :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks April :hugs:
> 
> I'll tell you all the significance - I joined on 11/11 last year - this is my 1 year BNB anniversary!! And zoie had hers on her anniversary!! But for now I've stashed my tests in the bathroom and I will be sneaking a 9DPO test :haha:

Jaynie keep your PMA. Your tests look good for 7dpo, and loads of us got ours late. I think this is your month :dust: can't wait for your next test :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

:happydance::happydance::happydance: i love all these friend requests :thumbup:

do any of you remember me telling you i used to get for about 10 minutes a day cramps that feel like i was about to have diarea any second (ALTHOUGH I NEVER DO) with back pain and its intense i feel like im going to have a runny poo or cripple cos its right in my back/belly/hip! Well it went away for a couple of weeks and had been back the past week or 2.....i mentioned it to my midwife and she thought it could be wind/constipation (but yet i never have constipation/or diarhea when i have the pains) Anyway it woke me up last night and i have just had it again...............just like usual, lasts about 10 mins then disapears! :shrug: the midwife doesnt seem to be bothered or know what it is and i wasnt too bothered cos its horrific for 10 mins then dissapears and everything is fine and dandy.....

but since its becoming a daily thing again what on earth could it be....:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well next time I do cycling on a snack I'm going to have toast and honey beforehand and am going to shove the clementine and natural yoghurt up someone's bottom because I was really hungry through it and checked my bloods at the end and they were 65 :growlmad: And there was I thinking they must be at about 150. Hhhhrrrruummph.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :brat: :brat:
> 
> I want to have a purple toe.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Now there's a blast from the past!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie that's hilarious about that guy eyeing you up and then having bumpshock :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, special alert from headquarters: You are uppo le duffo, the one with the purple toe, you have fallen... PREGNANT! 

:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

:rofl: I have tears coming out my eyes!

https://damnyouautocorrect.com/images/found-gspot.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie! the fb request from Shannon is me :D


----------



## Mollykins

Confession Friday.... I haven't caught up, I just went searching back for Jaynie's wee sticks... out of context that sounds perverted. 

Happy Fridays all.


----------



## cassie04

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dezssOv5lng :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin that's awful I googled hydrocephalus :blush:. 

Thanks Molls remaining calm for the time being. I have a shed load of tests that are £2.80 for 15!! 

I think I'll keep on with the IC's and save the big guns for real lines. A number of factors could have made them evaps or the fact I tampered with one :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

My temp was still right up today 36.7 :thumbup: :shock: that's high for me

B was it experimental, didn't your specialist say pasta and carbs were good:shrug:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> My temp was still right up today 36.7 :thumbup: :shock: that's high for me
> 
> B was it experimental, didn't your specialist say pasta and carbs were good:shrug:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Oh yes I have to have lots of carbs but at meal times only, and the snacks in between are more fruit and milk product based so I get everything a preggo woman needs in terms of vitamins and calcium too. But since I was having dinner just after I didn't want to overdo the carbs on the snack because I didn't think my body would deal with it before dinner (I have to be below 90 at each beginning of meal) but finally I think I could have squeezed in a bit of toast. 'Spose at least I got my calcium and vitamin C, and have just eaten my chicken and leek and 150g of quinoa. I have to have 150g of carbs at each meal, plus 30g of bread, plus 100g of protein and as many veggies as I can, plus a milk product- it's actually quite alot to eat at times:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> My temp was still right up today 36.7 :thumbup: :shock: that's high for me
> 
> B was it experimental, didn't your specialist say pasta and carbs were good:shrug:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

And your temp is WELL high for you, I really like the temp :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> My temp was still right up today 36.7 :thumbup: :shock: that's high for me
> 
> B was it experimental, didn't your specialist say pasta and carbs were good:shrug:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Your temp is a good sign. I didn't temp but DH told me he was sure I was pregnant because I felt hotter than normal.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My temp was still right up today 36.7 :thumbup: :shock: that's high for me
> 
> B was it experimental, didn't your specialist say pasta and carbs were good:shrug:
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Your temp is a good sign. I didn't temp but DH told me he was sure I was pregnant because I felt hotter than normal.Click to expand...

I agree, not with your dh that you were hotter than usual:haha: but that jaynie's temp is a good sign since all 3 of my bfp's of this year began with high temps, before the lines came


----------



## HollyMonkey

I reckon if I play the piano or do some of my Assimil Russian course after evening meals when I don't want to/cant go for a walk then that will burn up sugar nicely, since the brain is a big muscle and when it's working hard it uses up lots of energy.:shrug: One is always really hungry after a 3hr exam, and it's that head muscle working away that does it I'm sure. So I need to do more brain exercise to help control my blood sugar :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel like dancing tonight :dance: My fame dancing where I leap in the sky


----------



## babyhopes2010

tonight im getting really strong Braxton Hicks but they feel lil different its like my back is tightening aswell and going from my back around my belly.
i can feel them getting tighter and tighter not really painful but massively uncomfortable.taking the breath out of me.

Do you think these could be signs of labours coming soon?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin that's great that Gspot one! :rofl:


----------



## Essie

Fingers crossed Clare. My contractions the day my waters broke just felt really tight, and were semi- regular.


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie thats exactly the sort of thing I do with Alice!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> tonight im getting really strong Braxton Hicks but they feel lil different its like my back is tightening aswell and going from my back around my belly.
> i can feel them getting tighter and tighter not really painful but massively uncomfortable.taking the breath out of me.
> 
> Do you think these could be signs of labours coming soon?

Could well be. I was just looking in the book where I noted all my blood sugars with Holly and on the 30th and 31st December I'd noted in the "observations" section that I'd had strong contractions all night both nights. Holly was born on the 3rd Jan (my waters broke the night of the 2nd) so it sounds like it really is only 48hours away or so:happydance: Unless you kick in straight away!! There's just no knowing, every pregnancy is so different, but I'd say it's all getting ready for the off!


----------



## HollyMonkey

How are you feeling Sarachka? xxx


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> How are you feeling Sarachka? xxx

Still a bit off colour. Ive had an upset stomach all day, possibly the acid from last night leaving my system? Dunno. I hate that I've had to have another day off work. I've been looking up acid reflux tablets and there's some I can get at any pharmacy, Zantac. So that's my little mission tomorrow. The attacks are always in the evening not after lunch so I'm going to be verrrrry careful with what I eat now.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turts...hopefully get some sleep
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Sarachka? xxx
> 
> Still a bit off colour. Ive had an upset stomach all day, possibly the acid from last night leaving my system? Dunno. I hate that I've had to have another day off work. I've been looking up acid reflux tablets and there's some I can get at any pharmacy, Zantac. So that's my little mission tomorrow. The attacks are always in the evening not after lunch so I'm going to be verrrrry careful with what I eat now.Click to expand...

Don't eat sardines! I had an attack of heartburn when I was pregnant with Holly and it was after sardines! Glad you're feeling better though :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I felt my orange loads in the bath tonight :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That could be misconstrued that last post of mine :wacko:

Night trinno :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I just got a tweet from COACH BIESTE from Glee!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin... :sleep: well - hope you get a decent block :kiss:

Yeah it is good (my temp) on the day a couple of days ago when my temp was high it was lower in the afternoon so I didn't put much stock in to it! But it's been up all day today... Hopefully it'll stay up. 

I wonder if Cassie has managed her work :haha:? 

Clare it ALL sounds promising, but NOTHING is exact with TTC and having kids! If I've learnt anything... 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare, my instinct, intuition, whatever you want to call it- says you are in labour. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a shameful number of weestick pictures in my computer, some still there even from non pregnant cycles :blush: I must delete some :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Three greeny weenies :thumbup:

84
102
88


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been researching a thing on Google, antibodies called _anti-GAD_ and_ anti-IA2_, because I spied at my diabetes consultation that the doctor noted these 2 things from the results sheet of some blood tests they'd done on me at the hospital last time, so I was curious to know what they were. Apparently if they're positive that _can_ indicate the onset of a type 1 diabetes, in conjuction with other factors, but it can nonetheless be an early warning sign. Mine were both negative (hope they still are!) but obviously I'm wondering now if they've looked at the anti-GAD and anti-1A2 in my sister :shrug: Not that I fully understand it all, it's all very complex. But I read they test for these antibodies in type 2 diabetics who aren't overweight, and if they're positive think that they are early stage type 1 diabetics, so maybe they do it in gestational diabetics who aren't overweight too , which is why they checked mine. Dunno:shrug: Wish I'd studied medecine :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I need some advice from some knowledgable turtles


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah medicines one of the things I'd do now. Thats very interesting! 

I'm nearly finished with Eclipse :cloud9: I looove Edward cullen :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, so... 

Subject: drinking while breastfeeding
Issue: how can I enjoy an alcoholic beverage and make sure Leo doesn't get any?


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> I need some advice from some knowledgable turtles

I do not profess to be a knowledgeable turtle, but I will help if I can. whats up Moll?

Edit: I see your post now, I know nothing about drinking while breastfeeding :shrug: I imagine the filter of alcohol from breastmilk takes around as long as it does from blood but im not sure. 

This article might help: https://kellymom.com/health/lifestyle/alcohol.html


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> I've been researching a thing on Google, antibodies called _anti-GAD_ and_ anti-IA2_, because I spied at my diabetes consultation that the doctor noted these 2 things from the results sheet of some blood tests they'd done on me at the hospital last time, so I was curious to know what they were. Apparently if they're positive that _can_ indicate the onset of a type 1 diabetes, in conjuction with other factors, but it can nonetheless be an early warning sign. Mine were both negative (hope they still are!) but obviously I'm wondering now if they've looked at the anti-GAD and anti-1A2 in my sister :shrug: Not that I fully understand it all, it's all very complex. But I read they test for these antibodies in type 2 diabetics who aren't overweight, and if they're positive think that they are early stage type 1 diabetics, so maybe they do it in gestational diabetics who aren't overweight too , which is why they checked mine. Dunno:shrug: Wish I'd studied medecine :haha:

:-k


----------



## Mollykins

I should also say, I know its a given that we can bottle feed the expressed milk that I have stored but at what point can he go back on the breast? Should I pump as well?


----------



## HollyMonkey

They haven't totally convincingly confirmed yet that alcohol gets to breastmilk I don't think, with Holly I had no qualms about having a glass of wine after I'd fed her at about 6pm and then she'd next be fed the next morning, but that was when she was sleeping full nights and maybe Leo's not there yet. The first few weeks I didn't drink though because I was worried about the night feeds although all my research found was very conflicting ideas about whether alcohol is filtered out before it even gets to the milk or not :shrug: Do you mean for a wee glass or a piss up? For just a glass I wouldn't fret too much but I guess if you have a wedding or something you'll need to 'pump and dump' your hangover milk to be sure? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed now, sooper dooper. Sleep tight lovelies :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks B. I was/am only PLANNING on a wine spritzer or something but who knows? If I thoroghly enjoy it and the mood is right, I may have another. :shrug: Or maybe I might endulge in a martini...

In any case, no Leo is still not sleeping through the night and still wants a feed every hour and a half to 3 hours. sigh. Boys are definitely more needy than girls.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Thanks B. I was/am only PLANNING on a wine spritzer or something but who knows? If I thoroghly enjoy it and the mood is right, I may have another. :shrug: Or maybe I might endulge in a martini...
> 
> In any case, no Leo is still not sleeping through the night and still wants a feed every hour and a half to 3 hours. sigh. Boys are definitely more needy than girls.

I watched something to do with the Kardashians the other night when Ash was here and one of them is breastfeeding, she had strip tests. She'd pump as soon as she was done drinking - test it and pump again and throw it if she failed the strip test. GL to you!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night B! Sleep well!! Even though I know I have missed you. See you on the morrow :howdy:


----------



## LunaLady

I was going to mention the alcohol test strips, too. They have them at Babies R Us. Pump, test and dump if there is anything in it.


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko is a super growin' baby! Monday he weighed in at 8 lbs, today he is 8 lbs 8 oz!! :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko is a super growin' baby! Monday he weighed in at 8 lbs, today he is 8 lbs 8 oz!! :shock:

That's awesome!! Well done little man :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

My friend took this today in a dressing room. I popped. Hope it stays. Don't think I can hide this at the family party but hopefully people do not ask.


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Addie! Look at that cute bump!! Yeah, i think you might have trouble hiding that!
Awwwww, i am so excited about your babies!!!


----------



## addie25

I am so excited I show. I even show in baggy shirts!!


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Addie, you sweet thing. :awww:


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous bump Addie.


----------



## Essie

Luna that's fab, he's doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

:wave: Molly, how's Leo?


----------



## LunaLady

Happy to say I am coming to you live with a baby at my breast :)

He is still not exclusively BFing, and I have taken a few days off to let him reset so to speak. But he latched on perfect just now, so I will take my successes where I can!

We also got some new bottles that I think help with the transition between bottle and breast.

His reflux is still ever present and affecting his comfort level in pretty much every thing he does! :(


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Happy to say I am coming to you live with a baby at my breast :)
> 
> He is still not exclusively BFing, and I have taken a few days off to let him reset so to speak. But he latched on perfect just now, so I will take my successes where I can!
> 
> We also got some new bottles that I think help with the transition between bottle and breast.
> 
> His reflux is still ever present and affecting his comfort level in pretty much every thing he does! :(

That's great Luna. I'm glad you are able to breastfeed him. He'll get comfort from being so close, and it's lovely for you too. 

Poor little man with his reflux, did you say you'd got some medicine for him? I know it was horrible seeing Lyra so uncomfortable. From what I've read babies should grow out of it once they mature, but it's horrible seeing them in pain :hugs:


----------



## Essie

https://th285.photobucket.com/albums/ll42/kaatje066/smileys/th_Singing_Smiley.gifAll by myself, don't wanna be all by myself....https://th285.photobucket.com/albums/ll42/kaatje066/smileys/th_Singing_Smiley.gif


----------



## Essie

On that final note I think I'll head back to bed https://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/missouritheresa/graphics%20only/th_smiliesleeping.gif


----------



## poas

Hi...I am awake...after 8.5hrs of sleep!!! Now Esme is sat gurgling and smiling at me...here is a photo...Morning all turtles-have a great weekend!!
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poas

Oh and B I picked a few books out yday from ze charity shoppe!!
So I shall TRY to get them posted this week....although I only posted Cat's on thursday and they had been waiting on the side for ageeeees!


----------



## poas

Oh one more thing, I had a dream that I was in New Look, trying on clothes and a voice came over the tannoy announcing Jaynie's pregnancy...More tests today???


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah Lissy that's so kind! Holly will be d-e-l-i-g-h-t-e-d!! As for mail waiting to be posted, I have a whole bag of stuff waiting to go :dohh: Really must set a day next week for turtle posting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Rhyko is doing brilliantly, well done mummy!

I like the sound of test strips for booby milk- I'll post you pics of mine I'm sure :dohh:

JAYNIE or NEWBIE! Omen in my dream! I was in a public loo and there was an Afro Caribbean lady there and she P'dOAS and came out the loo and was looking at it and I saw from the back of the strip it was positive but she looked puzzled and I asked her if she needed help interpreting it :haha: and she said yes and it was a clear early BFP :happydance: I then explained to her all about digis and told her she should do one to confirm (even though she had a clear line :fool:) and she'd never heard of digis and she said she would and then we went our separate ways! Omen omen


----------



## HollyMonkey

I might not go to baby swimmers this morning; I've done lots of stuff recently and next weekend is going to be all go with my parents and I feel this pregnancy is whizzing by unoticed in the general hurly burly of Holly care and outings and friends and diet control etc etc and I'd like to sit quietly and start knitting something for my baby and enjoy feeling broody today, and maybe put on a couple of grams of weight into the bargain since I still have a way to go until 50kg. So yes I'd just like a day of being pregnant today :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADDIE HAS POPPED! :wohoo: AND IT'S GORGEOUS! You won't hide that addie :haha: That's twins bumpage that is!!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> In all honesty, and I hate to be a drag, I don't see anything. I've never had an evaporate so I guess I got more excited by the dry tests. I didn't think HPT's were as sensitive (not in a level sense in a delicate way) as they are :shrug:. I guess I was reading too far in to the 'line is a line' theory!! I'm going to get another test and maybe do it Sunday tbh.
> 
> Me and the OH have fallen out - again. He's such a tool :dohh: so not really feeling the need to test a lot!

Oh jaynie why is he being a tool again? These men of ours are so pants sometimes:cry:...........on a happier note when is poas part 2 commencing ??



TrinityMom said:


> I am so exhausted...theme of my life really...
> 
> The overdue mum has had Pandin gel so labour may stat by around 10:30...if not, we'll repeat in the morning. SO I think I should get some sleep. Though I'd rather chat with my turtles
> 
> We had a mum at 38 weeks deciding whether to have a home or hospital birth and was just told today the baby had hydrocephalis. They are caesaring tomorrow, but the idiot gynae has said there is a very low chance of survival. I can't believe it. I feel so awful for them :cry:


Trin that sounds awful im was going to google but jaynie did and says it really is awful and sad so im not going too but that poor mum ad family:cry:............i hope you got some :sleep: though :hugs:




babyhopes2010 said:


> tonight im getting really strong Braxton Hicks but they feel lil different its like my back is tightening aswell and going from my back around my belly.
> i can feel them getting tighter and tighter not really painful but massively uncomfortable.taking the breath out of me.
> 
> Do you think these could be signs of labours coming soon?

I was like this for a couple of days one day i could hardly move without crying as i felt that heavy and tight i just thought i had done to much lifting but no he was here 3 days later !!!!



LunaLady said:


> Rhyko is a super growin' baby! Monday he weighed in at 8 lbs, today he is 8 lbs 8 oz!! :shock:


Yay Rhyko your growing fabbo fast now lil guy big :kiss:from auntie Hayley i bet he doesnt fit in my things i sent anymore lol!!!




addie25 said:


> My friend took this today in a dressing room. I popped. Hope it stays. Don't think I can hide this at the family party but hopefully people do not ask.
> 
> View attachment 294972

:happydance:WOWZERS a proper TWIN TURTLE BUMP whoop whoop!!!!:hugs: ad's nearly finished the book you sent its great real turtle fodder like you said .......Who wants it next????



LunaLady said:


> Happy to say I am coming to you live with a baby at my breast :)
> 
> He is still not exclusively BFing, and I have taken a few days off to let him reset so to speak. But he latched on perfect just now, so I will take my successes where I can!
> 
> We also got some new bottles that I think help with the transition between bottle and breast.
> 
> His reflux is still ever present and affecting his comfort level in pretty much every thing he does! :(


What bottles are you using Luna? just been nosey i know naff diddly about BF :wacko:




poas said:


> Hi...I am awake...after 8.5hrs of sleep!!! Now Esme is sat gurgling and smiling at me...here is a photo...Morning all turtles-have a great weekend!!

Just seen esme's air guitar :haha: she is a stunner and such a good bebe:thumbup:.............how was Harri's night with friends ? did they thing you we're coolio:winkwink:??



HollyMonkey said:


> Ah Lissy that's so kind! Holly will be d-e-l-i-g-h-t-e-d!! As for mail waiting to be posted, I have a whole bag of stuff waiting to go :dohh: Really must set a day next week for turtle posting!

A BIG FAT DITO FROM ME!!!! (or i will mess it all up when we hopefully move )


----------



## poas

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> In all honesty, and I hate to be a drag, I don't see anything. I've never had an evaporate so I guess I got more excited by the dry tests. I didn't think HPT's were as sensitive (not in a level sense in a delicate way) as they are :shrug:. I guess I was reading too far in to the 'line is a line' theory!! I'm going to get another test and maybe do it Sunday tbh.
> 
> Me and the OH have fallen out - again. He's such a tool :dohh: so not really feeling the need to test a lot!
> 
> Oh jaynie why is he being a tool again? These men of ours are so pants sometimes:cry:...........on a happier note when is poas part 2 commencing ??
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am so exhausted...theme of my life really...
> 
> The overdue mum has had Pandin gel so labour may stat by around 10:30...if not, we'll repeat in the morning. SO I think I should get some sleep. Though I'd rather chat with my turtles
> 
> We had a mum at 38 weeks deciding whether to have a home or hospital birth and was just told today the baby had hydrocephalis. They are caesaring tomorrow, but the idiot gynae has said there is a very low chance of survival. I can't believe it. I feel so awful for them :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trin that sounds awful im was going to google but jaynie did and says it really is awful and sad so im not going too but that poor mum ad family:cry:............i hope you got some :sleep: though :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> tonight im getting really strong Braxton Hicks but they feel lil different its like my back is tightening aswell and going from my back around my belly.
> i can feel them getting tighter and tighter not really painful but massively uncomfortable.taking the breath out of me.
> 
> Do you think these could be signs of labours coming soon?Click to expand...
> 
> I was like this for a couple of days one day i could hardly move without crying as i felt that heavy and tight i just thought i had done to much lifting but no he was here 3 days later !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko is a super growin' baby! Monday he weighed in at 8 lbs, today he is 8 lbs 8 oz!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay Rhyko your growing fabbo fast now lil guy big :kiss:from auntie Hayley i bet he doesnt fit in my things i sent anymore lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> My friend took this today in a dressing room. I popped. Hope it stays. Don't think I can hide this at the family party but hopefully people do not ask.
> 
> View attachment 294972
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:WOWZERS a proper TWIN TURTLE BUMP whoop whoop!!!!:hugs: ad's nearly finished the book you sent its great real turtle fodder like you said .......Who wants it next????
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Happy to say I am coming to you live with a baby at my breast :)
> 
> He is still not exclusively BFing, and I have taken a few days off to let him reset so to speak. But he latched on perfect just now, so I will take my successes where I can!
> 
> We also got some new bottles that I think help with the transition between bottle and breast.
> 
> His reflux is still ever present and affecting his comfort level in pretty much every thing he does! :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bottles are you using Luna? just been nosey i know naff diddly about BF :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hi...I am awake...after 8.5hrs of sleep!!! Now Esme is sat gurgling and smiling at me...here is a photo...Morning all turtles-have a great weekend!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen esme's air guitar :haha: she is a stunner and such a good bebe:thumbup:.............how was Harri's night with friends ? did they thing you we're coolio:winkwink:??
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ah Lissy that's so kind! Holly will be d-e-l-i-g-h-t-e-d!! As for mail waiting to be posted, I have a whole bag of stuff waiting to go :dohh: Really must set a day next week for turtle posting!Click to expand...
> 
> A BIG FAT DITO FROM ME!!!! (or i will mess it all up when we hopefully move )Click to expand...

Thanks :) yeah, they thought I was ''so funny'' and the girl said that she wishes i decorated her room lol.
How are you and Nate doing?


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning turts around the globe i hope we all slept well and turtle toddlers and babys are all doing well too.

Bethany i wanted to say the other day how beautiful the christmas markets look that you go to im so jel because i bet it feels so much more christmassey in paris than it ever does here!!! I trust you will take lots of perving pictures of the bright lights and twinkles.

what are we all doing today? OH is working till 11am and then we will maybe walk the doggy around the lake and we are allowed a chinese tonight as we have been cereal dieting all week can not wait !!

Im excited and nervous about the house i hope it all goes through we will know early next week hopefully its rather expensive but as our debtas will be cleared we should muddle through and i will be back to work in a jiffy !!


Hope we are all ok anyway ,my lil chap has done a 11 hour stint he is a star at the mo which is good as he was rather difficult getting!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning all. I will POAS tomorrow. Just another IC :-k then on Monday I'll walk to town for a variety of tests :haha:. 

That's funny Lissy, I pood my pants because I sort of skimmed your post over first and seen it :shock: thought it was real :shock: 

B you are entitled to that one day :thumbup: first tri was drought with worry and now you are here :hugs: - have a great day. 

Gorgeous photos Lissy and videos - :) she is a beaut! I nuv her! 

Essie see you had another dead of the night party!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo that's better! I just popped to the chemist to get my test strips for my glucose monitor and they cost nothing this time since I have my prescription from the nice lady at the hospital. I just hand my magic Carte Vitale over and Bingo! I win some glucose test strips!


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> In all honesty, and I hate to be a drag, I don't see anything. I've never had an evaporate so I guess I got more excited by the dry tests. I didn't think HPT's were as sensitive (not in a level sense in a delicate way) as they are :shrug:. I guess I was reading too far in to the 'line is a line' theory!! I'm going to get another test and maybe do it Sunday tbh.
> 
> Me and the OH have fallen out - again. He's such a tool :dohh: so not really feeling the need to test a lot!
> 
> Oh jaynie why is he being a tool again? These men of ours are so pants sometimes:cry:...........on a happier note when is poas part 2 commencing ??
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am so exhausted...theme of my life really...
> 
> The overdue mum has had Pandin gel so labour may stat by around 10:30...if not, we'll repeat in the morning. SO I think I should get some sleep. Though I'd rather chat with my turtles
> 
> We had a mum at 38 weeks deciding whether to have a home or hospital birth and was just told today the baby had hydrocephalis. They are caesaring tomorrow, but the idiot gynae has said there is a very low chance of survival. I can't believe it. I feel so awful for them :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trin that sounds awful im was going to google but jaynie did and says it really is awful and sad so im not going too but that poor mum ad family:cry:............i hope you got some :sleep: though :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> tonight im getting really strong Braxton Hicks but they feel lil different its like my back is tightening aswell and going from my back around my belly.
> i can feel them getting tighter and tighter not really painful but massively uncomfortable.taking the breath out of me.
> 
> Do you think these could be signs of labours coming soon?Click to expand...
> 
> I was like this for a couple of days one day i could hardly move without crying as i felt that heavy and tight i just thought i had done to much lifting but no he was here 3 days later !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko is a super growin' baby! Monday he weighed in at 8 lbs, today he is 8 lbs 8 oz!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay Rhyko your growing fabbo fast now lil guy big :kiss:from auntie Hayley i bet he doesnt fit in my things i sent anymore lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> My friend took this today in a dressing room. I popped. Hope it stays. Don't think I can hide this at the family party but hopefully people do not ask.
> 
> View attachment 294972
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:WOWZERS a proper TWIN TURTLE BUMP whoop whoop!!!!:hugs: ad's nearly finished the book you sent its great real turtle fodder like you said .......Who wants it next????
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Happy to say I am coming to you live with a baby at my breast :)
> 
> He is still not exclusively BFing, and I have taken a few days off to let him reset so to speak. But he latched on perfect just now, so I will take my successes where I can!
> 
> We also got some new bottles that I think help with the transition between bottle and breast.
> 
> His reflux is still ever present and affecting his comfort level in pretty much every thing he does! :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bottles are you using Luna? just been nosey i know naff diddly about BF :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hi...I am awake...after 8.5hrs of sleep!!! Now Esme is sat gurgling and smiling at me...here is a photo...Morning all turtles-have a great weekend!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen esme's air guitar :haha: she is a stunner and such a good bebe:thumbup:.............how was Harri's night with friends ? did they thing you we're coolio:winkwink:??
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ah Lissy that's so kind! Holly will be d-e-l-i-g-h-t-e-d!! As for mail waiting to be posted, I have a whole bag of stuff waiting to go :dohh: Really must set a day next week for turtle posting!Click to expand...
> 
> A BIG FAT DITO FROM ME!!!! (or i will mess it all up when we hopefully move )Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) yeah, they thought I was ''so funny'' and the girl said that she wishes i decorated her room lol.
> How are you and Nate doing?Click to expand...

he is fantastic at the mo which im so pleased about as i was starting to fall apart and believe i was'nt and couldnt cope:cry:

his routine now from last sunday is 

6am-7.30am-wakeup
first feed of day 6oz bottle
2-2half hoursawake time after 
9ish he is sleeping again until 11.30-12
then 6oz
wakey time
6oz 3pm ish

cat nap 45mins -1 hour

6oz bottle around 5 to 6ish

bath and bed for 7-8ish depending on day and feeds in general

pretty good going 

and ordered an amber teething necklace and anklet and dont know how but they are defo doing something for him he cries when bored or tired !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

well im still pregnant! all pains stopped :hissy:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooooo that's better! I just popped to the chemist to get my test strips for my glucose monitor and they cost nothing this time since I have my prescription from the nice lady at the hospital. I just hand my magic Carte Vitale over and Bingo! I win some glucose test strips!

:haha:ohhh the joy's of pregnancy :haha:


----------



## poas

I ordered one from Latvia (ebay lol) as Ed used one on Emma (as B has said,the French love em!) He said it really did work though, apparently the first one broke and while they waited for replacement she had lot more upset from her teeth! Glad all is going well :)


----------



## new mummy2010

They do stop clare and then they come back bigger better and stronger this is your bod getting its self ready dont worry you will have yur baby soon


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> I ordered one from Latvia (ebay lol) as Ed used one on Emma (as B has said,the French love em!) He said it really did work though, apparently the first one broke and while they waited for replacement she had lot more upset from her teeth! Glad all is going well :)

:thumbup:yes they do do something and he looks uber cool too result!!

How is Esme? she sounds like she is doing fantastic with he sleepin g herself:thumbup:


----------



## poas

I second Hayley :) all these pains make your body more efficient, the midwife said the reason my labour was so quick was that the 5wks of cx leading up to labour strenthened my muscles meaning less pushes etc xx


----------



## poas

n


new mummy2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I ordered one from Latvia (ebay lol) as Ed used one on Emma (as B has said,the French love em!) He said it really did work though, apparently the first one broke and while they waited for replacement she had lot more upset from her teeth! Glad all is going well :)
> 
> :thumbup:yes they do do something and he looks uber cool too result!!
> 
> How is Esme? she sounds like she is doing fantastic with he sleepin g herself:thumbup:Click to expand...

She is, she always (apart from when we had bf'ing probs) slept 6hrs a night from birth (not bragging, it's just what she did) and now she seems to be going more towards 8 :) and she started doing full on unmistakeable smiles a few days ago :) :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Anyone else watch Shipwrecked? I hate this kitten that is on it. I want to be pregnant :brat: - I think I'll give the Amber teething stuff a go if it's so rated especially amongst turtles...


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie see you had another dead of the night party!

Yep, Me and Lyra were up partying. We had karaoke. Lyra's rendition of Old MacDonald was particularly good :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley that routine is really like the one Holly had, with that little 45min catnap in the afternoon which sometimes she zapped altogether. I remember Googling what babies usually sleep in the afternoon and worrying because they all seemed to sleep for ages, but maybe they didn't sleep so well at night as a result :shrug:


----------



## Essie

We've got DH friend coming round this morning to watch the GP qualifying. Need to nip out to the shops before he gets here though. Weve only got 4 nappies left! Lyra still has snuffles, she sounds worse this morning but she seems perfectly happy. Not sure of our afternoon plans, guess we will see what the day brings.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sooo I have started knitting my first baby thing- just a blanket but because he'll be a summer baby I'm going to make a white summery blanket coz the one I did for Holly was a chunky crochet wintery one with bold winter colours. This one is going to be white stocking stitch with a fine garter stitch stripe, alternating red blue and yellow- and when it's confirmed boy I'll put a blue border on it :thumbup:

Actually at my diabetes consultation I was secretely hoping she'd prescribe me another scan to make sure my fluid levels are ok and baby's not too porky yet, so that I could have a gender snoop :haha: She didn't though!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie - Adams just gone to his friends for a sausage butty (my autocorrect corrected that to bitty and entirely different concept :shock:) Glad you enjoyed the party. We're teaching Erin computers and stuff (think it's better to be safe from a young age) and she always wants us to YouTube old McDonald (some good kids vids there too). 

Adam now sees lines :dohh: I shouldn't have included him, I told him they had to be pink lines and he said they all were but that he wouldn't trust the smudge. Can't wait for tomorrow. Did the temp at 6 and it was still up 36.62 - then I got up at 8am and it was a measly 36.30 :wacko: :fool:. It's going to very sad if I'm not pregnant :nope: :sad1: 

I'm wondering if I can have as a symptom - VERY early PMS :-k it's come at a time when my chart would (if I were pregnant) indicate implantation the day before :haha: we fell out last night and today we are at loggerheads again - we argue about anything when I have PMS (it's him though because I think he reads my hormanal shift and gets defensive).


----------



## Crunchie

Morning turts ! 

I had a dream that someone - Claire and my best friend who is due in 3 weeks - had a baby girl on a Thursday called coco ? In my dream I was trying to see who the text was from
???? How odd 

Lauren's sleeping is deffo getting there !!! It's no where near you guys lol but we were out last night so her routine was messed up ..... She went from
11pm to 5.30 ??? Say what ????? Fed her and she is still in bed ? 
On Thursday she did 10- 3 feed then up at 7am..... It's not perfect but we are getting there 

Yay ! 

Good luck with the house Hayley ! 

Oh jaynie !!!! U making me wait till tomorrow ? How very mean


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since I'm a firm believer in child labour I'm going to get Holly to make my Christmas cards this year :thumbup:

Hey Crunch she's nearly there on the slumber stakes!

I love simultaneous knitting and BnB ing. I have about 200 stitches cast on for this blanket though so there's quite a gap between posts in order to finish a row! I need Sarachka's fancy voice posting really


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Morning turts !
> 
> I had a dream that someone - Claire and my best friend who is due in 3 weeks - had a baby girl on a Thursday called coco ? In my dream I was trying to see who the text was from
> ???? How odd
> 
> Lauren's sleeping is deffo getting there !!! It's no where near you guys lol but we were out last night so her routine was messed up ..... She went from
> 11pm to 5.30 ??? Say what ????? Fed her and she is still in bed ?
> On Thursday she did 10- 3 feed then up at 7am..... It's not perfect but we are getting there
> 
> Yay !
> 
> Good luck with the house Hayley !
> 
> Oh jaynie !!!! U making me wait till tomorrow ? How very mean

Yup yup!! And it will still only be an IC, decided that my 'lines' don't warrant extra finance YET (PMA!)... Hopefully tomorrow I have slight lines [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Well done you two - I think you're doing a great job and Lauren is happy and you aren't forcing or pressuring the sleeping situation :thumbup: she will be a contented little thing!


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Essie see you had another dead of the night party!
> 
> Yep, Me and Lyra were up partying. We had karaoke. Lyra's rendition of Old MacDonald was particularly good :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I always sing this to prevent baby melt down !!! but I always sing the farm had a "Lauren " with a wahhh wahhh here and a wahhhh wahhhhh there ....


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Since I'm a firm believer in child labour I'm going to get Holly to make my Christmas cards this year :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Crunch she's nearly there on the slumber stakes!
> 
> I love simultaneous knitting and BnB ing. I have about 200 stitches cast on for this blanket though so there's quite a gap between posts in order to finish a row! I need Sarachka's fancy voice posting really

If I were knitting I wouldn't be able to bnb also ....you would have to be sitting with me chanting ....you can do it ...you can do it :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning turts !
> 
> I had a dream that someone - Claire and my best friend who is due in 3 weeks - had a baby girl on a Thursday called coco ? In my dream I was trying to see who the text was from
> ???? How odd
> 
> Lauren's sleeping is deffo getting there !!! It's no where near you guys lol but we were out last night so her routine was messed up ..... She went from
> 11pm to 5.30 ??? Say what ????? Fed her and she is still in bed ?
> On Thursday she did 10- 3 feed then up at 7am..... It's not perfect but we are getting there
> 
> Yay !
> 
> Good luck with the house Hayley !
> 
> Oh jaynie !!!! U making me wait till tomorrow ? How very mean
> 
> Yup yup!! And it will still only be an IC, decided that my 'lines' don't warrant extra finance YET (PMA!)... Hopefully tomorrow I have slight lines [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Well done you two - I think you're doing a great job and Lauren is happy and you aren't forcing or pressuring the sleeping situation :thumbup: she will be a contented little thing!Click to expand...

Jaynie the one thing I have is patience :thumbup: had none pre child so it must be a gift from above :shrug:

I think I would also try not to test ...but I would most likely crack and do it anyway and then spend the rest of the day putting it into different lights to see if the lines were darker :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since I'm a complete TinTin freak I'm going to decorate my boy's room with TinTin stuff:thumbup: The baby room has a really high wall one side, so I can do a really good rocket up that wall:happydance: 

https://i.agoravox.fr/local/cache-vignettes/L500xH500/tintin_rocket10_-2-36e92.jpg

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e2/Tintin_and_Snowy.png

https://s5.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/0C7B92CB.jpg

https://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01175/arts-graphics-2007_1175942a.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Since I'm a complete TinTin freak I'm going to decorate my boy's room with TinTin stuff:thumbup: The baby room has a really high wall one side, so I can do a really good rocket up that wall:happydance:
> 
> https://i.agoravox.fr/local/cache-vignettes/L500xH500/tintin_rocket10_-2-36e92.jpg
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e2/Tintin_and_Snowy.png
> 
> https://s5.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/0C7B92CB.jpg
> 
> https://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01175/arts-graphics-2007_1175942a.jpg


That will look amazing ! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

B I was gonna say knitting and bnb is awesome and when I read I do a chapter then come on catch up & post and so on. I am reading today on Monday I also have turtle things to send as I have money, knitting supplies to buy and some Christmas presents! Sigh. 

Crunch I'm struggling with not testing this cycle :nope: have you watched 16 & preggo this week? The way they all just stared at her in labour as if she was a bomb!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I like the TinTin room!!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> B I was gonna say knitting and bnb is awesome and when I read I do a chapter then come on catch up & post and so on. I am reading today on Monday I also have turtle things to send as I have money, knitting supplies to buy and some Christmas presents! Sigh.
> 
> Crunch I'm struggling with not testing this cycle :nope: have you watched 16 & preggo this week? The way they all just stared at her in labour as if she was a bomb!!

they always have toooooooooooo many people in the delivery room :wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B I was gonna say knitting and bnb is awesome and when I read I do a chapter then come on catch up & post and so on. I am reading today on Monday I also have turtle things to send as I have money, knitting supplies to buy and some Christmas presents! Sigh.
> 
> Crunch I'm struggling with not testing this cycle :nope: have you watched 16 & preggo this week? The way they all just stared at her in labour as if she was a bomb!!
> 
> they always have toooooooooooo many people in the delivery room :wacko:Click to expand...

I was going to say that, in most it's unlimited, but that causes problems cause then expectant mothers have to tell people they don't want them there. I'm hoping NHS change it to 1 :haha: then I can tell my little sister she can't come in!!!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B I was gonna say knitting and bnb is awesome and when I read I do a chapter then come on catch up & post and so on. I am reading today on Monday I also have turtle things to send as I have money, knitting supplies to buy and some Christmas presents! Sigh.
> 
> Crunch I'm struggling with not testing this cycle :nope: have you watched 16 & preggo this week? The way they all just stared at her in labour as if she was a bomb!!
> 
> they always have toooooooooooo many people in the delivery room :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to say that, in most it's unlimited, but that causes problems cause then expectant mothers have to tell people they don't want them there. I'm hoping NHS change it to 1 :haha: then I can tell my little sister she can't come in!!!Click to expand...

At my hospital it's limited to 2, but they much prefer just 1. I'm always shocked at how many people are in there on 16&pregnant.


----------



## firstbaby25

I may pee on a stick. I've become an addict. It IS something to do though!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just went to the shop because Holly wouldn't go with just daddy and cried and clung onto me. :awww: 

This afternoon we've got to get animal food so I'm going to get another pair of maternity jeans since we'll be near big shops because my old ones have got paint on and are a bit scruffy. I'll also get some Christmassy stickers to help Holly a bit with her Christmas cards since her random scribbles are quite hard to see as very Christmassy. I have some glitter pens somewhere too, they might help.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie you've opened the flood gates now, there's no point in fighting the urge to POAS :shrug: Anyway it could cause neurological damage to resist


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I can't decide if your confidence that you're having a boy is some sort of reverse psycology ....


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie you've opened the flood gates now, there's no point in fighting the urge to POAS :shrug: Anyway it could cause neurological damage to resist

I did - shitty :bfn: may as well pee on one tomorrow. Though my temp has gone back up to be in line with this morning's high one 36.7 :thumbup:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just went on a crazy cleaning phase! :haha:
feeling very restless and just went to the loo and its like someone hit the ejector button :rofl:

Hope its a sign LOL


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> ADDIE HAS POPPED! :wohoo: AND IT'S GORGEOUS! You won't hide that addie :haha: That's twins bumpage that is!!

Lol I didnt think it will hide easy they know they r healthy n want people to know!!!! I'll still try my best to wear a big shirt so we can wait till results but I'm sure they will all know:dohh:

Hayleyyyy so glad u like the book is amazing!!! 

Luna look at u mama bf u r amazing!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Addie there's no hiding that bump!


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - :dohh: how silly of me to forget to comment on your photo :hugs: you look great. Sure people are going to guess. But that's what people do!


----------



## addie25

B I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Tin Tin!!!!! Oh my I'm so excited it's going to be so cute the twins will speak English and French just like me and they will read tin tin books!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Well my hand is in a brace I have tendinitis it hurts like crazy. I think I'll take a body shower and then go to the hair salon and get my hair washed and dried to treat myself so I don't have to use my hand to dry it and iron it.:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I don't know if I can do this. Motherhood sucks balls. There is nothing to soothe him, he just cries and cries and cries. I don't think I have put him down in the last 24 hours. He turns purple from crying if I do. How am I supposed to live like this? I've missed half my pumping sessions today because I can't put him down and DH had a hockey thing that lasted all evening - but what do I do when he goes back to work on Monday????? Omg I am freaking out. I can't do this, and I don't want to do this.
I wish he would just breastfeed already so I didn't have to worry about pumping!
I wish there was some cure for his reflux. 
I wish I never had him.


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb7zjKkLCoQ

total obsession starting over this


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> I don't know if I can do this. Motherhood sucks balls. There is nothing to soothe him, he just cries and cries and cries. I don't think I have put him down in the last 24 hours. He turns purple from crying if I do. How am I supposed to live like this? I've missed half my pumping sessions today because I can't put him down and DH had a hockey thing that lasted all evening - but what do I do when he goes back to work on Monday????? Omg I am freaking out. I can't do this, and I don't want to do this.
> I wish he would just breastfeed already so I didn't have to worry about pumping!
> I wish there was some cure for his reflux.
> I wish I never had him.

Luna I know you don't wish you never had him you are a great mom and he is just having a tough start . I can't imagine how hard it is but I believe in you. When the twins come I am going to get some help to come in during the day with me so I do not feel overwhelmed, maybe consider doing that when DH goes back to work. You 2 can work together this way. What has the doctor said about crying as much as he does?


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> I don't know if I can do this. Motherhood sucks balls. There is nothing to soothe him, he just cries and cries and cries. I don't think I have put him down in the last 24 hours. He turns purple from crying if I do. How am I supposed to live like this? I've missed half my pumping sessions today because I can't put him down and DH had a hockey thing that lasted all evening - but what do I do when he goes back to work on Monday????? Omg I am freaking out. I can't do this, and I don't want to do this.
> I wish he would just breastfeed already so I didn't have to worry about pumping!
> I wish there was some cure for his reflux.
> I wish I never had him.

Reflux is AWFUL. when I was in agony Thursday night I thought of poor Rhyko also suffering. What meds is he on for it? Can you see about changing them or perhaps having a forumal specifically for reflux babies?


----------



## LunaLady

I restarted the total elimination diet again too because he was getting worse. Yay for eating hardly anything.....


----------



## LunaLady

We had him on Zantac and it did nothing. The other meds available are things we don't want to give him due to the side affects. And I just cannot bring myself to give him formula. I will see a witch doctor before I do that.


----------



## Crunchie

Luna xxx

You are doing so well, Lauren only has a touch of silent refux so I can only imagine how you are dealing with it. Would you conisder using a formula to feed little man ?. Pumping full time is awful ! Now I no longer do it I feel so much better ...... I still felt guilty. 
Do you have health visitor you can speak to on how you are feeling ? With the premature start you had its no wonder you feel like this.
Could you get a baby carrier to use at home ? I know a friend who had to this for a couple of months x


----------



## addie25

You shouldn't feel guilty for using formula. My doctor told me if you breast feed once a day then use formula for the rest of day/night the baby is getting all the antibodies he/she needs. That is what I will do since pumping for twins would be a 24/7 job and breast feeding them all day would mean no one could help me.


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna at this point - could you not *try* formula... Do you have the special bottles? I'm so sorry you are feeling like this. Do you have real life people to support you through this? Have you considered telling a doctor. This whole experience has been a bit harrowing for you starting with delivery and that's got to play a part in how you feel now :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly I can't decide if your confidence that you're having a boy is some sort of reverse psycology ....

You flatter me, I don't think I'm so complex as all that:haha: My nub is just looking so very boy to me, I've been through almost all the boy and girl nubs on the confirmed nubs gallery on InGender (there are hundreds:wacko:) and it really is more like the boy ones. I won't mind if I'm wrong though because I could still keep the TinTin rocket motif but paint it in pink, that would look really cool too! I also think it's really fun assuming it's a boy because then if it's a girl that will be funny and if it's a boy I can be all :smug: about how 'I knew' Anyway, you can talk, you've bought girl clothes already!!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Does anyone want a new signature while I have photoshop open!?


----------



## Sarachka

Only 1 baby grow, and I know what a risk that is!


----------



## Sarachka

oh yeah I haven't told yall my latest glamorous update - I've nearly peeed myself a few times when I've left it a while before I go to the bathroom.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Only 1 baby grow, and I know what a risk that is!

Ah, but you know what they say; one small baby grow in your drawer, one giant step in your mind:haha:

I'll deffo want a siggy after my gender scan Sarachka if that's ok :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> oh yeah I haven't told yall my latest glamorous update - I've nearly peeed myself a few times when I've left it a while before I go to the bathroom.

That happens to me now !!!! Ha ha ..... I have lost my super strength bladder control


----------



## Crunchie

Luna - have you tried other bottles ? I have tried the bottles and Lauren just screams after a feed but with dr brown bottles she feeds so well....

Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna my lovely! I agree with Addie and Jaynie, can't you get someone to help you a bit? And don't be so afraid of formula, it's not the devil's drink :shrug: 

I'm going to use formula if I struggle with BF-ing with Holly to scamper around after too, that's for sure!


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> I don't know if I can do this. Motherhood sucks balls. There is nothing to soothe him, he just cries and cries and cries. I don't think I have put him down in the last 24 hours. He turns purple from crying if I do. How am I supposed to live like this? I've missed half my pumping sessions today because I can't put him down and DH had a hockey thing that lasted all evening - but what do I do when he goes back to work on Monday????? Omg I am freaking out. I can't do this, and I don't want to do this.
> I wish he would just breastfeed already so I didn't have to worry about pumping!
> I wish there was some cure for his reflux.
> I wish I never had him.

Luna, my heart breaks for you. I don't have any advice other than what's been said already. Have you tried a sling with him? This might give him the comfort while allowing you freedom to move about a bit. Is there anyone who can come over while your DH is at work so that you're not on your own? I really hope things pick up for you soon :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah I haven't told yall my latest glamorous update - I've nearly peeed myself a few times when I've left it a while before I go to the bathroom.
> 
> That happens to me now !!!! Ha ha ..... I have lost my super strength bladder controlClick to expand...

Mine has never fully recovered from having Holly, I'm going to be wearing incontinence pads by 3rd tri I'm sure


----------



## HollyMonkey

Laters Gaters, off out to get animal food and maternity jeans and Christmas card making equipment.

:hug: Luna lovely. I feel so sad for you and SOOOOOOO wish I lived next door to you :nope: I'd take you shopping wth me this afternoon since the craft shop where I'm going is really cool, and we'd have a lovely time and wouldn't talk about babies but about sewing and making things :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah I haven't told yall my latest glamorous update - I've nearly peeed myself a few times when I've left it a while before I go to the bathroom.
> 
> That happens to me now !!!! Ha ha ..... I have lost my super strength bladder controlClick to expand...
> 
> Mine has never fully recovered from having Holly, I'm going to be wearing incontinence pads by 3rd tri I'm sureClick to expand...

I had to ask at my 6 week check .... Is this normal ? She just gave me a sad smile ? Crap


----------



## poas

I skipped last two pages so this might be written elsewhere (for or against) but Luna-I think you would enjoy your baby a lot more if you could relax by using formula.
I so wanted to breastfeed-still miss it-BUT-I am like a different person now, I can relax and just feed her then hold her.
I still sometimes feed her with no top on and always hold her really close, and as you already pump this must be familiar no?
Also maybe this way you could get a formula that helps with reflux? 
I really hope you are in a better place soon-your perseverance astounds me,you are incredible-I just think you may enjoy it more without the pressure.
Hope I don't upset you or anyone else, this is just my opinion xxxxxx


----------



## poas

I want a siggy pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> I want a siggy pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!

Your wish is my command. what would you like it to say?


----------



## Sarachka

I'm a little scared to eat at the moment, in case it turns into heart burn


----------



## Sarachka

I think I should hop on a train soon up to Jaynie and have a day like this:

https://data.whicdn.com/images/17310646/17129905931_large.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Trin asked me for a sig a while ago, how's this?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tori.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tori.gif


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles

Got called out before I got to bed last night. Labour was fine, the pushing was difficult. The baby was posterior and there was a little rim of cervix trapped. Cord wrapped twice around the neck. Baby needed a bit of resuscitation but was ok. Very pleased the homoeopathic remedies worked almost immediately :smug: and she responded well to the Arnica for bruising and her extreme cone head :thumbup:

Got home around 8:30, cancelled my patients (tho I felt very bad - no way I could have driven any more) and slept. Woke up around 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely Trin sig Sarachka :thumbup:

*
I HAVE NEW MATERNITY JEANS* so I can keep the old ones for scabbing around in and painting and have a pair for best :happydance: I nearly bought a blue babygrow to be even stevens with Sarachka :haha: but I simply don't need any, most of my newborn stuff is white or multicoloured stripes :shrug: Got stuff for Holly to make Chrimble cards though. 

Cup of tea and some knitting now :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Well done SuperTrin! *:hugs: You need a magic flying TrinMobile so you don't need to drive!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Trin asked me for a sig a while ago, how's this?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tori.gif
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/tori.gif

Thank you!!!!! I nuv it :cloud9:
:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I'm a little scared to eat at the moment, in case it turns into heart burn

I've been struck by the horrid heartburn too :nope: I (stupidly) had a pan au chocolat from the artisan baker who supplies us at work. It was :cloud9: but I had heartburn ALL day and all night up to about 5am. STill there a bit and I've hardly eaten today because I've been sleeping. Gaviscon makes me want to hurl and the chalky tablet thingies are even worse. Better start taking some Nat phos...


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I think I should hop on a train soon up to Jaynie and have a day like this:
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/17310646/17129905931_large.jpg

I :brat: that nailpolish. And a starbucks coffee..we don't get starbucks :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Well done SuperTrin! *:hugs: You need a magic flying TrinMobile so you don't need to drive!

I :brat: a magic flying TrinMobile!!!!!

I used to have a KitMobile. It was a little white car with the charity's branding and paw prints all over that I went out and trapped feral cats in


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, I am so sorry you are feeling like this. I so wish I was closer and could help

:hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, have you seen these? Not sure if it would help? The moms all look so bloody smug you could smack them but maybe you could hold Rhyko while pumping :shrug:

https://www.growingyourbaby.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Simple-Wishes-Hands-Free-Pumping-Bra-300x253.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Hello ladies!

I just thought i would check in since i currently have 5 mins to myself while waiting for tea to cook! :thumbup: were having enchilado's :cloud9:

I have cleaned, packed, organised more house moving bits! off to go take some to storage tomorrow and to get some new tyres on my car! :wacko: its all a bit go go go! 

Im a little annoyed! i have put my TV in storage so cant watch xfactor :dohh: im hoping i can watch it online!

Im finding it soooooo hard to get comfy all the time! my back seems to constantly ache! surely it shouldnt so early on? :shrug: 

Ive had a lovely jubly time looking at everyone on facebook! :happydance: i love it!

Right tea is ready!

I hope you have a great saturday night! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks again girls for the support and advice. I feel like a brat that I am always bogging down the thread with my pitiful woes. 
I do have a wrap carrier that I can use, but only when he is dead asleep. He hates it otherwise. And its a pain to get on - the Moby wrap.
I wish I could use that, Trin, but I have to massage and squeeze the shit out of my boobs the whole time I pump to get anything.
And I just feel so strongly about him getting only breastmilk... Formula just goes against my nutritional beliefs so much :cry:
And I did lots of research on the different formulas for reflux babies and I am so puzzled because they all have in them things I am supposed to keep out of my diet - dairy, soy, etc. I don't get it :shrug:
I got some sleep so I do feel better, now. I just would like to go to sleep and wake up in five years when all this baby stuff is well and truly over.


----------



## LunaLady

B, I remember that Holly weaned pretty quick after starting solids, right? When did you start solids and when did she wean?
I'd love Rhyko to have breastmilk until he is a year, but being more realistic I think we will probably start him on solids as soon as he is able and then take our time to wean from there. It would at least mean less pumping for me.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Thanks again girls for the support and advice. I feel like a brat that I am always bogging down the thread with my pitiful woes.
> I do have a wrap carrier that I can use, but only when he is dead asleep. He hates it otherwise. And its a pain to get on - the Moby wrap.
> I wish I could use that, Trin, but I have to massage and squeeze the shit out of my boobs the whole time I pump to get anything.
> And I just feel so strongly about him getting only breastmilk... Formula just goes against my nutritional beliefs so much :cry:
> And I did lots of research on the different formulas for reflux babies and I am so puzzled because they all have in them things I am supposed to keep out of my diet - dairy, soy, etc. I don't get it :shrug:
> I got some sleep so I do feel better, now. I just would like to go to sleep and wake up in five years when all this baby stuff is well and truly over.

I know exactly what you mean about the formula. I have the reps come visit me so that I know what the moms are talking about when they have babies on formula, but also so that I can make recommendations if they are needed. There is a LOT of synthetic stuff in formula which I strongly believe (and research backs it up) leads to many other problems later in life. It IS a synthetic food source.


...BUT sometimes it's the only option. I don't agree with Addie's dr who says they get everything they need from breast milk with just one feeding a day and the rest can come from formula. I understand the sentiment - that some breast milk is better than none- but it's a bit like saying if you eat a salad with your Mc Donalds then you get everything you need nutritionally.

As far as the dairy and soy etc in the reflux formulas goes, it doesn't have the same effect because it it modified - the caesein-whey ratio is altered and the molecules are manipulated so that they cause less problems. MOST of the time, the reflux formulas do make a difference in these babies. Whether there is a cost involved later on or not, I don't know.

I have been on both sides if this situation. I have exclusively breast fed and I have had to switch to formula. I definitely notice that Tarquin gets sick far more often and more seriously than the other boys. I am sure that there is a link with his only being breastfed for 6 weeks on very limited milk supply, and then going onto formula

But I also know that it was SO stressful in the period that I was trying to maintain a breastfeeding protocol that just wasn't working for us. When I switched him onto formula he was so happy and content, started growing and we started to really bond

There is more to motherhood than breastfeeding - until you are struggling with it, and then it becomes THE CENTRAL ISSUE of motherhood. It is so hard to let that go. Sometimes we have a picture of what we are meant to be as a mother, and 9 times out if 10, we fall horribly short. But this image is only in our minds, not in our babies' minds. All they want and expect is love... and you have that in bucket loads





I realise my formula stuff is probably going rub some people on here the wrong way. I REALLY don't mean it that way. We all make the choices that work for us and our babies, and there is no judgement from my side. 

I am desperately hopeful that I will be able to BF Tori, but I am very conscious that it may not work out


----------



## TrinityMom

I am eating the MOST blissfully evilly sinful icecream :cloud9: brownie icecream in dark chocolate with hazelnuts :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Look what the owner of the designer shop at work brought in today! He bought it from a street vendor. They have called him Turtle :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B, I remember that Holly weaned pretty quick after starting solids, right? When did you start solids and when did she wean?
> I'd love Rhyko to have breastmilk until he is a year, but being more realistic I think we will probably start him on solids as soon as he is able and then take our time to wean from there. It would at least mean less pumping for me.

Well I started Holly very slowly on solids at 5-ish months, like half a spoon of rice cereal at the end of each boob feed (it was under doctor' instructions that I started a bit earlier than usually recommended because my mum's a coeliac so she wanted Holly on gluten before 9 months, since leaving it too late is a risk) and followed my doctor's guidelines as to what to introduce and when. At 7 months I stopped breastfeeding and by then she was eating quite a range of things and was sooooo much more interested in nommo things than my milk that we shook hands and stopped breastfeeding. She'd just giggle and do fake sucking/nibbling at the boob with a sneaky twinkle in her eye. She then had formula in a cup for a bit to supplement meals (refused a bottle) but soon completely went off milk in favour of water or fruit juice and a big hunk of cheese in her hand and a big mushy dinner :munch: (She still only drinks milk today in her tea and with cereal, but does love her cheese and yoghurt so that's fine by the doc) So in sum; 2-ish months to wean from the breast and about 4 or 5-ish months to totally wean, though I can't remember _exactly_!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I stopped breast feeding when she was 8 months actually, it was the end of that August. Just been counting on my fingers :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh it's such a difficult thing Breast v formula ....

I was not breast fed and dh was .... Out of the 2 of us he has been much more sickly through his life than I have. He ihas terrible allergies and summer is a nightmare with pollen, So perhaps it is down to the individual person ? 

I know breast milk is best as we produce it for our babies but as trin said sometimes we just can't - I know I had to grieve that I wouldn't be able to ebf ....but Lauren seems happy and then so am I x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your posts have gone wide Trin with your new siggy. If I no longer 'thank' you it's because of that :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Your posts have gone wide Trin with your new siggy. If I no longer 'thank' you it's because of that :haha:

Sorry :nope: I fiddled and fiddled to try get it looking good


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Your posts have gone wide Trin with your new siggy. If I no longer 'thank' you it's because of that :haha:
> 
> Sorry :nope: I fiddled and fiddled to try get it looking goodClick to expand...

:haha: you are not wide in the uk !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhh it's such a difficult thing Breast v formula ....
> 
> I was not breast feed and dh was .... Out of the 2 of us he has been much more sickly through his life than I have. He ihas terrible allergies and summer is a nightmare with pollen, So perhaps it is down to the individual person ?
> 
> I know breast milk is best as we produce it for our babies but as trin said sometimes we just can't - I know I had to grieve that I wouldn't be able to ebf ....but Lauren seems happy and then so am I ?

Dh's two boys were formula fed, not even a drop of boob milk, and are super robust and sporty and never sick:shrug: Holly was breastfed for 8 months according to my new calculation, and exclusively for 6, since I don't count the first half a month where she had a piddly spoon of cereal at each feed:haha: and has not been sickly but she's still very ickle, she hasn't had time to be sickly yet...we shall see!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Your posts have gone wide Trin with your new siggy. If I no longer 'thank' you it's because of that :haha:
> 
> Sorry :nope: I fiddled and fiddled to try get it looking goodClick to expand...

Since it's you Trin I'll make the huge effort to scroll across in order to thank you:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Your posts have gone wide Trin with your new siggy. If I no longer 'thank' you it's because of that :haha:
> 
> Sorry :nope: I fiddled and fiddled to try get it looking goodClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: you are not wide in the uk !Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: I must move to the UK :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Your posts have gone wide Trin with your new siggy. If I no longer 'thank' you it's because of that :haha:
> 
> Sorry :nope: I fiddled and fiddled to try get it looking goodClick to expand...
> 
> Since it's you Trin I'll make the huge effort to scroll across in order to thank you:hugs:Click to expand...

I would double thank you like a double rainbow if I could :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!

Lauren can be right snuffly in the morning and all I do is pray please don't be allergic to dust ..... I just am no good at dusting :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!
> 
> Lauren can be right snuffly in the morning and all I do is pray please don't be allergic to dust ..... I just am no good at dusting :blush:Click to expand...

My mum tends to dust up to her eyeline and no higher, so dh writes messages in the dust. Last weekend she told him off for writing on the dressing table, but it turned out that one was my dad :haha:

Edit to add, my mums eyeline is of course higher than the dressing table, she was obviously just being lax last week.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!
> 
> Lauren can be right snuffly in the morning and all I do is pray please don't be allergic to dust ..... I just am no good at dusting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum tends to dust up to her eyeline and no higher, so dh writes messages in the dust. Last weekend she told him off for writing on the dressing table, but it turned out that one was my dad :haha:
> 
> Edit to add, my mums eyeline is of course higher than the dressing table, she was obviously just being lax last week.Click to expand...

Times like this I whish I was only 5ft 2 !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!
> 
> Lauren can be right snuffly in the morning and all I do is pray please don't be allergic to dust ..... I just am no good at dusting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum tends to dust up to her eyeline and no higher, so dh writes messages in the dust. Last weekend she told him off for writing on the dressing table, but it turned out that one was my dad :haha:
> 
> Edit to add, my mums eyeline is of course higher than the dressing table, she was obviously just being lax last week.Click to expand...

You don't have a very short mother or extremely high tables then :haha:

My fear was animal allergies since we have lots of furry friends, and from birth she'd watch me clean them and get the odd sprinkling of straw and woodchips, she seems ok for the mo!


----------



## firstbaby25

I've a general aversion to most household activities at the minute :winkwink: I've just done the dishes after tea and some of them have been there since Tuesday. Though I'm not normally this bad. I can just about keep on top of my own standards. 

Reading Breaking Dawn today... Fantasising about next week when I will have ££. I also sincerely hope that I get a :bfp: next week too :cloud9: I had a nice Chinese for tea. Ribs rice and satay :munch: :munch: England are beating NZ in the 4 Nations :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I feel like someone took an iron rod and whacked me in my lower back and pelvis :nope: I don't know how I'm going to carry on doing births - and this one was only 8 hours.

I had to take stopayne after the birth, twice


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!
> 
> Lauren can be right snuffly in the morning and all I do is pray please don't be allergic to dust ..... I just am no good at dusting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum tends to dust up to her eyeline and no higher, so dh writes messages in the dust. Last weekend she told him off for writing on the dressing table, but it turned out that one was my dad :haha:
> 
> Edit to add, my mums eyeline is of course higher than the dressing table, she was obviously just being lax last week.Click to expand...
> 
> Times like this I whish I was only 5ft 2 !Click to expand...

She is only 5ft 3!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've developed a nervous twitch around coca-cola bottles, I have to check the bottle about 3 times before I pour from it to make sure it's light and not normal coke which would really fook my blood sugars up :fool:


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh it's such a difficult thing Breast v formula ....
> 
> I was not breast feed and dh was .... Out of the 2 of us he has been much more sickly through his life than I have. He ihas terrible allergies and summer is a nightmare with pollen, So perhaps it is down to the individual person ?
> 
> I know breast milk is best as we produce it for our babies but as trin said sometimes we just can't - I know I had to grieve that I wouldn't be able to ebf ....but Lauren seems happy and then so am I ?
> 
> Dh's two boys were formula fed, not even a drop of boob milk, and are super robust and sporty and never sick:shrug: Holly was breastfed for 8 months according to my new calculation, and exclusively for 6, since I don't count the first half a month where she had a piddly spoon of cereal at each feed:haha: and has not been sickly but she's still very ickle, she hasn't had time to be sickly yet...we shall see!!Click to expand...

just to chip in, Harri was bf for 8wks then formula, Emma bf for 9 months...he too is incredibly robust,heals well,recovers from things very quickly-she is ALWAYS ill with something.
I do think it is down to individual but also how you follow the formula-harri always had home prepared meals-emma was on jars....I dunno


----------



## poas

sarah i don't know what it should say? something about harri and esme?please be creative :) i like the things you normally do :) have es on my lap sorry for punc.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!
> 
> Lauren can be right snuffly in the morning and all I do is pray please don't be allergic to dust ..... I just am no good at dusting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum tends to dust up to her eyeline and no higher, so dh writes messages in the dust. Last weekend she told him off for writing on the dressing table, but it turned out that one was my dad :haha:
> 
> Edit to add, my mums eyeline is of course higher than the dressing table, she was obviously just being lax last week.Click to expand...
> 
> Times like this I whish I was only 5ft 2 !Click to expand...
> 
> She is only 5ft 3!Click to expand...

Only? Psh!




I'm 5ft 2 :blush: If I stand up really straight


----------



## Essie

I really want a guinea pig. We went to a local pet shop today and there was a really adorable one with scruffy hair, it was black and white. Lyra was fascinated by the fish. DH says no more pets but we have this big empty enclosure since we lost both rabbits...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've developed a nervous twitch around coca-cola bottles, I have to check the bottle about 3 times before I pour from it to make sure it's light and not normal coke which would really fook my blood sugars up :fool:

I had a can of normal coke this afternoon... and I LOOOOOVED it!


----------



## Sarachka

I've come upstairs to dye my hair but now I'm just laying on my bed eating some choc I forgot I had in my handbag. 

UKers - where is good for maternity clothing?


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I really want a guinea pig. We went to a local pet shop today and there was a really adorable one with scruffy hair, it was black and white. Lyra was fascinated by the fish. DH says no more pets but we have this big empty enclosure since we lost both rabbits...

They are so cute. And surprisingly chatty


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!
> 
> Lauren can be right snuffly in the morning and all I do is pray please don't be allergic to dust ..... I just am no good at dusting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum tends to dust up to her eyeline and no higher, so dh writes messages in the dust. Last weekend she told him off for writing on the dressing table, but it turned out that one was my dad :haha:
> 
> Edit to add, my mums eyeline is of course higher than the dressing table, she was obviously just being lax last week.Click to expand...
> 
> Times like this I whish I was only 5ft 2 !Click to expand...
> 
> She is only 5ft 3!Click to expand...
> 
> Only? Psh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5ft 2 :blush: If I stand up really straightClick to expand...

I'm 5ft 4. But me and my mum both have longer torsos and short legs. Even 'short' trousers drown me. Lyra seems to have long legs at the moment so perhaps she's avoided this trait and inherited her dads height.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I really want a guinea pig. We went to a local pet shop today and there was a really adorable one with scruffy hair, it was black and white. Lyra was fascinated by the fish. DH says no more pets but we have this big empty enclosure since we lost both rabbits...
> 
> They are so cute. And surprisingly chattyClick to expand...

I had one as my first pet. She was brown and called Gravy. She lived to be about 8. She was very chatty. I'd like more rabbits but I think guinea pigs are better with children :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I've come upstairs to dye my hair but now I'm just laying on my bed eating some choc I forgot I had in my handbag.
> 
> UKers - where is good for maternity clothing?

I got mine from mothercare, but only because Kings Lynn is seriously devoid of shops that sell maternity clothes.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I really want a guinea pig. We went to a local pet shop today and there was a really adorable one with scruffy hair, it was black and white. Lyra was fascinated by the fish. DH says no more pets but we have this big empty enclosure since we lost both rabbits...
> 
> They are so cute. And surprisingly chattyClick to expand...
> 
> I had one as my first pet. She was brown and called Gravy. She lived to be about 8. She was very chatty. I'd like more rabbits but I think guinea pigs are better with children :shrug:Click to expand...

Moppy and Pompom are great with Holly- she loves brushing them and feeding them greens, whereas the rabbits skit around alot more. I do have a fondness for guinea pigs, they are so sweet


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had a nice relaxing day and have had several moments indulging in being pregnant and swatting DH away if he's wanted me to bustle about by telling him "I'm being pregnant today" and carrying on knitting :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly's lying on the floor way past her bedtime in HYSTERICAL laughter at a silly game with her brother, not looking too sickly right now!
> 
> Lauren can be right snuffly in the morning and all I do is pray please don't be allergic to dust ..... I just am no good at dusting :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum tends to dust up to her eyeline and no higher, so dh writes messages in the dust. Last weekend she told him off for writing on the dressing table, but it turned out that one was my dad :haha:
> 
> Edit to add, my mums eyeline is of course higher than the dressing table, she was obviously just being lax last week.Click to expand...
> 
> Times like this I whish I was only 5ft 2 !Click to expand...
> 
> She is only 5ft 3!Click to expand...
> 
> Only? Psh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5ft 2 :blush: If I stand up really straightClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 5ft 4. But me and my mum both have longer torsos and short legs. Even 'short' trousers drown me. Lyra seems to have long legs at the moment so perhaps she's avoided this trait and inherited her dads height.Click to expand...

A bit random but DH's best friend is very tall when you sit next to him at a table then very short when he stands up: long torso/short legs :shrug:

That really was one of my more random contributions


----------



## Sarachka

dye on hair

*ITCHYYYYYYYY*


----------



## HollyMonkey

And while I'm on the topic of strangely proportioned friends, my mum has a friend who has to stoop to go under the doorways in her house, and the first time I met him I had to really control my instinct to gasp at how tall he was!! Wonder how long he measured at birth!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> dye on hair
> 
> *ITCHYYYYYYYY*

That will be the toxic chemicals:haha: Is this your chocolate brown look coming up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Everytime I see your nub in your siggy sarachka it screams girl!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Haha.....im 5'3 and danny is 6'5 makes for some interesting looks in the street :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at my nubs again Sarachka, in the second pic especially it is deffo sticking up like a TinTin rocket I say
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> dye on hair
> 
> *ITCHYYYYYYYY*
> 
> That will be the toxic chemicals:haha: Is this your chocolate brown look coming up?Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> Everytime I see your nub in your siggy sarachka it screams girl!

Nooo see, now I'm doubting it. I think my nub and your nub are the same!:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> And while I'm on the topic of strangely proportioned friends, my mum has a friend who has to stoop to go under the doorways in her house, and the first time I met him I had to really control my instinct to gasp at how tall he was!! Wonder how long he measured at birth!

Adam was 2' when he was born and he's 6'5" now :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Haha.....im 5'3 and danny is 6'5 makes for some interesting looks in the street :haha:

I have friends, a couple, who are about that size pairing Ginge!!


----------



## Sarachka

OH was A MONTH LATE and he's now 6 ft 4 and still ALWAYS LATE


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And while I'm on the topic of strangely proportioned friends, my mum has a friend who has to stoop to go under the doorways in her house, and the first time I met him I had to really control my instinct to gasp at how tall he was!! Wonder how long he measured at birth!
> 
> Adam was 2' when he was born and he's 6'5" now :shrug:Click to expand...

Lyra was 2' at birth :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Haha.....im 5'3 and danny is 6'5 makes for some interesting looks in the street :haha:
> 
> I have friends, a couple, who are about that size pairing Ginge!!Click to expand...

Adams firs girlfriend was 4'11" I don't know how they managed :sex: he must've never seen her!!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f1a7c8d1.jpg

I got a bit messy!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And while I'm on the topic of strangely proportioned friends, my mum has a friend who has to stoop to go under the doorways in her house, and the first time I met him I had to really control my instinct to gasp at how tall he was!! Wonder how long he measured at birth!
> 
> Adam was 2' when he was born and he's 6'5" now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra was 2' at birth :shock:Click to expand...

My cousin also was, a girl and she's 6'1" :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

B, thank you for all that info on weaning Holly. I am hopeful that I can stick it out that long and then just do as you did. I think I could handle that. I have already been pumping for two months, so four or five more months from now (due to his prematurity) and I should be able to introduce solids, I think?


----------



## poas

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And while I'm on the topic of strangely proportioned friends, my mum has a friend who has to stoop to go under the doorways in her house, and the first time I met him I had to really control my instinct to gasp at how tall he was!! Wonder how long he measured at birth!
> 
> Adam was 2' when he was born and he's 6'5" now :shrug:Click to expand...

Esme was only an inch under 2foot....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> dye on hair
> 
> *ITCHYYYYYYYY*
> 
> That will be the toxic chemicals:haha: Is this your chocolate brown look coming up?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Everytime I see your nub in your siggy sarachka it screams girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Nooo see, now I'm doubting it. I think my nub and your nub are the same!:wacko:Click to expand...

I know it's the angle of the nub to the base of the spine but if you look at the 'V' shape between your nub and your bub's stomach, well it's is very shallow, whereas mine is a real 'V'


----------



## LunaLady

I'm sorry if I offend anyone on my formula position. I am just such a stubborn bitch, aren't I? :nope:

I nuv you all so much :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And while I'm on the topic of strangely proportioned friends, my mum has a friend who has to stoop to go under the doorways in her house, and the first time I met him I had to really control my instinct to gasp at how tall he was!! Wonder how long he measured at birth!
> 
> Adam was 2' when he was born and he's 6'5" now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Esme was only an inch under 2foot....Click to expand...

I don't think there's _much_ correlation, or there are too many genetic factors and environmental ones. Adams parents both stand at 5'7". I'm taller than my mum and sister but my sister was taller than me at birth! There's just no guessing :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> I'm sorry if I offend anyone on my formula position. I am just such a stubborn bitch, aren't I? :nope:
> 
> I nuv you all so much :cloud9:

I only suggest so you are ok I don't like to see you like before :hugs: I do understand your stance. I'm coming to be the same with it.


----------



## Sarachka

I keep peeing a little!!! :-(


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And while I'm on the topic of strangely proportioned friends, my mum has a friend who has to stoop to go under the doorways in her house, and the first time I met him I had to really control my instinct to gasp at how tall he was!! Wonder how long he measured at birth!

My music teacher was about 4ft 3 and she married a man who was nearly 7ft :shock: their surname was Bull and her name was Fiona and his was Andrew so they were fi-bull (like feeble) and he was a-bull :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B, thank you for all that info on weaning Holly. I am hopeful that I can stick it out that long and then just do as you did. I think I could handle that. I have already been pumping for two months, so four or five more months from now (due to his prematurity) and I should be able to introduce solids, I think?

No probs:flower: It's amazing how much I've already forgotten of weaning Holly, whereas at the time I was immersed in my baby food books and drew up whole plans of what I'd feed her and when :haha: Needless to say that all didn't last long and I was soon making it up as I went along like one does in real life! It does go by very quickly (even if that seems hard to imagine now!) and yes if you wean him early then it's not so far away. I guess at least with solids you can make sure he only eats natural products, so that will help with fitting into your nutritional plans.:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I'm sorry if I offend anyone on my formula position. I am just such a stubborn bitch, aren't I? :nope:
> 
> I nuv you all so much :cloud9:

You're not a bitch and I hope that we are all beyond offense - we'r a bunch of very diverse women who found each other on this amazing ttc journey to motherhood :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I keep peeing a little!!! :-(

You're worse than me, how reassuring! Maybe baby is sitting right on your bladder at the moment?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I offend anyone on my formula position. I am just such a stubborn bitch, aren't I? :nope:
> 
> I nuv you all so much :cloud9:
> 
> You're not a bitch and I hope that we are all beyond offense - we'r a bunch of very diverse women who found each other on this amazing ttc journey to motherhood :hugs:Click to expand...

Hear hear! 

I'm not offended Lunes! I'm not a Granola like you, and much as I love feeding Holly veggies and eggs from the garden I'm the first to pop down the shop for a pot of commercial mush if I so fancy, but I totally respect other people's choices :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greenies

*94
98
102*

And some yummy stuff to eat, including salmon steaks and stuffed veal wraps that DH made :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am off to bed...before I have another slice of toast and honey :blush:

Chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

:shhh:

Guests still here...trying to catch up without it looking like I'm a rude biatch! 

Hello all...nuv you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna my lovely...:hugs: I can only imagine how hard your experience to date of motherhood has been and if I could wave a magic wand and change it to an all positive one, I most certainly would. What I will say is that you are doing an incredible job and believe me, if you can get through this (which you will) you can get through anything...at the risk of cliche, that which doesn't kill us.... I'm sure it doesn't feel like that right now though.

You are far from a bitch, and Trin, this is to you too...your opinions and feelings on the topic of formula/breast feeding should not offend anyone. It's all valid. We all know where we stand with each other. All I see when I read what you all write (on any topic) is love, support and generally good advice. It's up to the individual whether they agree or not and/or take that advice. None of us should have to apologise for trying to help one another regardless of potentially opposing views. It's what sets us apart :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So much love in the room :hugs:

Hi Kitty :hi: Miss ya!

I'm off to bed too, with a sugarfree hot chocolate.:coffee:

Nighty night all :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> So much love in the room :hugs:

https://www.blueliondesigns.net/images/Turtle-love.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/__Wflk13Qqa4/TFc-LprSi2I/AAAAAAAABMU/wtLCsOAdXbk/s1600/TurtleLove.png


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh kit - hope you are having a good time with your guests. 

I'm still reading... Twilight has proved a good distraction this 2ww :thumbup: and I'm working in London on Wednesday with my mum... So that will be good. In light of :bfn: today I am going to wait til Monday to test. Temp was 37 before :dust: :dust:


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you girls. I feel the love :cloud9:

I think I'm just going a bit nuts... Really and truly. :shrug:

I think once Rhyko starts smiling at us and generally showing us he's happy it might get easier...? When do they do that? I figured he would by now. He just gives us the stink eye all the time.


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Thank you girls. I feel the love :cloud9:
> 
> I think I'm just going a bit nuts... Really and truly. :shrug:
> 
> I think once Rhyko starts smiling at us and generally showing us he's happy it might get easier...? When do they do that? I figured he would by now. He just gives us the stink eye all the time.

I think they say 6 weeks buttttt due to our premies we have to work on the adjusted age .... So Lauren was about 10 ! X he will do it and luna it just melts the heart x


----------



## addie25

We r leaving dh parents house and I say I think I'm going to throw up so dh pulls over (we had just pulled out of the driveway) and I start dry heaving and I'm thinking can I make it back to the house n decide no I can't so I'm throwing up outside and when I am done I see dh brother outside :dohh: so embarrassed. Dh went back to house to get me a bag for ride home n thankfully I didn't need it. Obviously his bro knows I'm preg but I felt embarrassed.


----------



## Essie

No 3am party for us. Lyra slept from 11 til 615 :happydance: and yet I feel more tired than ever, how is that fair?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower: 

Had brekko in bed and been reading my fat Russian book. :coffee: :book: If I wasn't pregnant I'd go to the outdoor icerink they set up each Christmas in the Jardin des Tuilleries and have a skate around and feel all Tolstoyish. I'll go next year then Holly can come too! 

Day 2 of rest and weight gain today before my normal weekly activities resume :thumbup: DH is off for the day with his younger son to the Table Tennis World Championships in Paris which was dss the younger's b'day present. Dss the elder has a Handball match so we girls will make our own entertainment and I might take Holly to a big massive park which has animals in it, only a short train ride away, since it's my fave cold and crisp weather today :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie when u telling people ur prggie with twins :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Hollyanna has made 3 Christmas cards this morning!! *

We're off to the big park with animals now, it's the most _stunning_ cold sunny weather! Makes my heart burst with joyness! Gloves and scarf and hat :thumbup: Have delightful Sunday rest or adventure days turtle doves :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

My back still feels broken. Thought I might need crutches to get to the loo this morning.

We're off to buy pet mince and frugal groceries. We were going to have a walk on the beach but I don't think I'm up for walking anywhere :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Hollyanna has made 3 Christmas cards this morning!! *
> 
> We're off to the big park with animals now, it's the most _stunning_ cold sunny weather! Makes my heart burst with joyness! Gloves and scarf and hat :thumbup: Have delightful Sunday rest or adventure days turtle doves :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Enjoy! That sounds beautiful :cloud9:


...and you've got to love child labour :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls!! 

Temp's down - no more testing :nope: ok, maybe tomorrow or Tuesday but not today t'is horrible hiding it from OH who incidentally is now CONVINCED I'm preggo after faint lines other day I'll feel so bad when I have to tell him. Anyway I'm still in the land of the poor until tomorrow so reading, cleaning & Erin on the cards for today. Just about to make a :coffee: cheer me up. 

Trin sorry about your back? I may have missed what was wrong with it! 

Have great time B we're going to Dunham Massey next week to see reindeer!


----------



## Essie

Trin, I was speaking to a friend the other day and we were talking about our labours. She told me that if you waters break first then labour tends to be more painful than if your waters break right at the end. I googled it and that seems to be the opinion of a lot of people but I wondered if you'd heard/seen this?


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Trin, I was speaking to a friend the other day and we were talking about our labours. She told me that if you waters break first then labour tends to be more painful than if your waters break right at the end. I googled it and that seems to be the opinion of a lot of people but I wondered if you'd heard/seen this?

I think the MW told Ash this when she was breaking her waters. I think I can see the logic. Water helps everything. Did your waters break first?


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I was speaking to a friend the other day and we were talking about our labours. She told me that if you waters break first then labour tends to be more painful than if your waters break right at the end. I googled it and that seems to be the opinion of a lot of people but I wondered if you'd heard/seen this?
> 
> I think the MW told Ash this when she was breaking her waters. I think I can see the logic. Water helps everything. Did your waters break first?Click to expand...

Yeah my waters broke first, my friends waters didn't go til right before she was ready to push. I think it felt so painful for me because I wasn't allowed off the bed. I also think that's why my contractions didn't start and I had to have the IV to start them. If I'd been able to walk around I think that would have helped a lot but I wondered if there was any truth in the dry labour vs wet labour.


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh ...... As my waters broke 5 days before labour .... My labour pains were all through my back and I wondered if that's because it was dry ? 

Also I was not allowed off my back, I really wanted to be on my knees. When I was at home I was on my knees leaning on the sofa cushion and that gave me the greatest relief !

I hope on my next labour at 40 weeks ! I can do it with gas and air and being able to be more mobile.


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies. How are we all? Bethany I'll grab my coat and be right over for some crisp walking in an animal park.


----------



## Sarachka

I think I MAY have felt some movements on two separate occasions this morning


----------



## addie25

We r telling people rt after Thanksgiving we are pregnant. My test is this Thursday. On the 21 they will call us with partial results saying babies r looking healthy and u are having (boys girls boy and girl) then a week after that is final health results which will be healthy :thumbup: so as soon as we get that we will share the good news. Hopefully people r respectful today and don't ask me if I am. My moms friend called her a couple days ago and goes " I know Addie is pregnant I'm ur best friend tell me I can see she has a bump"
My mom was upset bc we have experienced a lot n just want our good results be4 we share.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm ok! I have been in the land of the poor and I checked my balance and I've had money since Thursday :dohh: :dohh: so we have had lunch out and now I get to watch Adam play COD. I'm thinking of new strategies for next cycle :-k 

Going to read soon, because COD is on :sad1:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm ok! I have been in the land of the poor and I checked my balance and I've had money since Thursday :dohh: :dohh: so we have had lunch out and now I get to watch Adam play COD. I'm thinking of new strategies for next cycle :-k
> 
> Going to read soon, because COD is on :sad1:


So no test this morning? Remember I had a shadow, BFNs for a few days, then my SarachkaBomb BFP. Has Adam got the new COD? OH mentioned it this morning. I dyed my hair last night and am supposed to look like a sultry brunette like you and cassie but it think I'm a little too pale for how dark it is. Also the staining round my forehead is less than attractive


----------



## addie25

Post a pic. :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

10.28am i had pains for 30secs-like proper ouch i cried pain.
10.59 again
11.23 again
and now NOTHING! :hissy:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok! I have been in the land of the poor and I checked my balance and I've had money since Thursday :dohh: :dohh: so we have had lunch out and now I get to watch Adam play COD. I'm thinking of new strategies for next cycle :-k
> 
> Going to read soon, because COD is on :sad1:
> 
> 
> So no test this morning? Remember I had a shadow, BFNs for a few days, then my SarachkaBomb BFP. Has Adam got the new COD? OH mentioned it this morning. I dyed my hair last night and am supposed to look like a sultry brunette like you and cassie but it think I'm a little too pale for how dark it is. Also the staining round my forehead is less than attractiveClick to expand...

That will go! I dye mine sometimes a different brown but I get Action Man hair too... 

No test this am that :bfn: yesterday really offended me. Back to square 1 (2ww) I'm not out *yet* and all that... Maybe I'll test tomorrow. Not buying different tests though I have IC's and a digi... 

Adam doesn't have the new COD but his friends do. So I am going to be Christmas shopping and food shopping on Monday/Tuesday! Going to definitely post turtle gifts and things :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

I forgot to mention that I'll do secret Santa :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

So while I've been so poor I've bought myself: 50 OPK's (a new brand to me too), 'The Shirt Second Lufe of Bree Tanner (a spin off from Twilight), New Moon in Blu Ray (cause ATM I'm all things twilight), my knitting supplies (cable knitting needles) all for £23. I am excited.


----------



## Sarachka

i should really shower and wash my hair, that will tone it down a bit I think. I need to add some tinted moisturizer to my face too bc I look a bit gothic.

*Today I has a navel orange!!!!!*


----------



## babyhopes2010

id love to do secret santa but it wont be secret :haha:

if i post to usa then itll have english stamp on it :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> i should really shower and wash my hair, that will tone it down a bit I think. I need to add some tinted moisturizer to my face too bc I look a bit gothic.
> 
> *Today I has a navel orange!!!!!*

wow and orange already:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> id love to do secret santa but it wont be secret :haha:
> 
> if i post to usa then itll have english stamp on it :haha:

yeah but how many UK turtles are there? Loads, it would still be secret.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> id love to do secret santa but it wont be secret :haha:
> 
> if i post to usa then itll have english stamp on it :haha:
> 
> yeah but how many UK turtles are there? Loads, it would still be secret.Click to expand...

how can we do it :haha:

unless someone puts names in the hat and pm's us privately.we also need to come up with a limit to how much money x


----------



## Sarachka

I made another purchase, but this one actually is uni-sex :shock:
 



Attached Files:







sleep.jpg
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> id love to do secret santa but it wont be secret :haha:
> 
> if i post to usa then itll have english stamp on it :haha:
> 
> yeah but how many UK turtles are there? Loads, it would still be secret.Click to expand...
> 
> how can we do it :haha:
> 
> unless someone puts names in the hat and pm's us privately.we also need to come up with a limit to how much money xClick to expand...

I don't mind coordinating it as I'm not a big one for Secret Santa. Whose idea was it, did they want to organise it?


----------



## LunaLady

Wanted to say that I would like to participate in the secret santa, too!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I want to discuss my nub again. Me me me!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bccabf3.jpg

Look at the SECOND picture. Isn't it boyish?!


----------



## firstbaby25

It was B's idea. 

I was going to volunteer organising it as the only one that isn't working or with bebe!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I think its because it doesn't matter so much about the end of the nub, it's to do with nub meeting rump?? 

God, I hate COD! bought some maple&pecan plaits :munch: :munch:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> It was B's idea.
> 
> I was going to volunteer organising it as the only one that isn't working or with bebe!!

I thought it was Lissy's idea? We should organise it soon so that overseas parcels arrive in time :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> It was B's idea.
> 
> I was going to volunteer organising it as the only one that isn't working or with bebe!!

No it was Lissy's idea! My mum does it with a 5 pound limit with her drama group, we could do that. Trin and I are pooed for the foreign postage giving it away but I have sneaky ways round that with my contacts in England:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes second pic it's more sticky up :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

hollymonkey said:


> yes second pic it's more sticky up :rofl:


what does it meeeeeean?!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Still looks girly to me though Sarachka- Holly's was a bit like your second pic, though more sticky uppy I'd say!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Trin, I was speaking to a friend the other day and we were talking about our labours. She told me that if you waters break first then labour tends to be more painful than if your waters break right at the end. I googled it and that seems to be the opinion of a lot of people but I wondered if you'd heard/seen this?

The problem with this theory is that you can't really test it - every labour is different and each woman has a different experience of labour so how do we test. What I do know is that the first 3 contractions after membranes release are more intense but then you seem to adapt


----------



## Sarachka

Why isn't it December 19th tomorrow?!?!

If I had ANY self-restraint I'd ask the sonographer to write the gender in an envelope and we could open it 6 days later on Christmas day.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Trin, I was speaking to a friend the other day and we were talking about our labours. She told me that if you waters break first then labour tends to be more painful than if your waters break right at the end. I googled it and that seems to be the opinion of a lot of people but I wondered if you'd heard/seen this?
> 
> I think the MW told Ash this when she was breaking her waters. I think I can see the logic. Water helps everything. Did your waters break first?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my waters broke first, my friends waters didn't go til right before she was ready to push. I think it felt so painful for me because I wasn't allowed off the bed. I also think that's why my contractions didn't start and I had to have the IV to start them. If I'd been able to walk around I think that would have helped a lot but I wondered if there was any truth in the dry labour vs wet labour.Click to expand...

I agree with the lying down. Labour is very painful when lying down. I was looking at the woman who had her baby on Friday night. She leaned on the back of the couch during contractions and intinctually swivelled, wriggled and swayed her hips

Usually, when the membranes are intact they create a cushion of water between the head and the cervix. This can make it more comfortable but also can slow labour down because application of the head is poor so there is less direct pressure on the cervix with each contraction


----------



## HollyMonkey

*ORANGE!!!* We are twins for 2 days!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

happy orange day sez!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Orange you glad we're twins?


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## HollyMonkey

:cloud9:

Trin you're 23 weeks! Wowser!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Check out my sexy new maternity jeans :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just been perving your nub again orange twin and it's very flat really :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

I am up for secret Santa x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Our day at the park was splendiferous and I'm now slobbed out on the sofa because we ended up walking miles, it was such a beautiful park and fab weather:cloud9: Holly loved the farm animals and the general fun of the outing- we had a picnic on a bench which she thought was just fantastic. Two year olds are so easy to please:awww: We had ham and mustard wholemeal sandwiches and Holly had an apple and I had red and green pepper since fruit's too sugary for me and it was jolly nice too.:thumbup: And cheese :munch: 
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 2









021.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

The menfolk will be home soon, I'd better get in the bath with Holly before all the hot water's nabbed :ninja:


----------



## firstbaby25

Got some cramps going on down there today... :af: or :bfp:?!?!?!

B looks good, I'll charge my camera this week and take reindeer photos! I'm hopefully going to get a life back on track next week. 

I've just moped my way through this 2ww! So next week I'm going to start getting ready for Christmas! That'll be fun :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## poas

Ithinkyoushoulddoatest


----------



## poas

lol my space bar stuck


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Got some cramps going on down there today... :af: or :bfp:?!?!?!
> 
> B looks good, I'll charge my camera this week and take reindeer photos! I'm hopefully going to get a life back on track next week.
> 
> I've just moped my way through this 2ww! So next week I'm going to start getting ready for Christmas! That'll be fun :happydance: :happydance:

Reindeer photos sound great! I saw a deer run across my path today:thumbup: 

It's still early, Trin got her first lines at 13dpo, there's deffo time yet:thumbup: And if it's not to be this month then you'll be weeing on sticks at Christmas and may get the coolest Christmas BFP like Molly did! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Just wanted to share a few recent pictures of my cute boy:


----------



## poas

He is beautiful Luna xx


----------



## LunaLady

In the last few days Rhyko has started holding his head up on his own! He's always had really good head/neck control, the NICU nurses were always really impressed! But, he can look around while supporting his own head for quite some time before getting tired, now! We took a video last night. I'll try to upload it later today.

We're going to IKEA today! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> He is beautiful Luna xx

Thank you, Lissy :hugs:


----------



## poas

No need for thanks it's the truth :) and holding his head when he would usually have just been at a week old...AMAZING!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I defo did get a few uterine twinges the day I got the BFP. the again I had them each cycle before AF too. What to do! What to think!


----------



## Sarachka

Lunes he's so cute. He's got your cheeks right?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> In the last few days Rhyko has started holding his head up on his own! He's always had really good head/neck control, the NICU nurses were always really impressed! But, he can look around while supporting his own head for quite some time before getting tired, now! We took a video last night. I'll try to upload it later today.
> 
> We're going to IKEA today! :dance:

He is looking so gorgeous! And growing so much! Well done super-mom!


----------



## TrinityMom

4 more sleeps!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cYLzyQsJU0


----------



## poas

Excited much Trin?? :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Luna he's looking so big and robust now! He's adorable :hugs: Have fun at Ikea, we went last Saturday and it was indeed a rather jolly afternoon out :thumbup: What are you getting/looking for there?


----------



## Essie

Luna he's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I defo did get a few uterine twinges the day I got the BFP. the again I had them each cycle before AF too. What to do! What to think!

Me too, real AF type pains as well as twinges. What to do! What to think! 

Though I personally never had any angst about weeing on as many stickypops as it took to get me through each month. You could wee on an OPK? That's the kind of 'light' version of an HPT for me, kind of placebo effect. I'd always wee on an HPT just after though:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Excited much Trin?? :)

Just a tad :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

I had Tasty Wheat with honey for dinner :munch: :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I had Tasty Wheat with honey for dinner :munch: :cloud9:

You're just out to upset me. Yesterday it was icecream and real coke and today cereal and honey:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG!!!! A cockroach just ran across DH's neck while he was giving me a massage!!!!!!

I am TERRIFIED of them! He was sitting where I normally sit and thank god I was on the floor
:argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I had Tasty Wheat with honey for dinner :munch: :cloud9:
> 
> You're just out to upset me. Yesterday it was icecream and real coke and today cereal and honey:haha:Click to expand...

Sorry :blush: I did think of that and then I thought it's not savoury so you would be ok


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I had Tasty Wheat with honey for dinner :munch: :cloud9:
> 
> You're just out to upset me. Yesterday it was icecream and real coke and today cereal and honey:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :blush: I did think of that and then I thought it's not savoury so you would be okClick to expand...

I know, I was only teasing you! Actually I have no food lack for the moment because I've got some great tricks up my sleeve for diabetic yumminess. And I can always use sweetener in my drinks and desserts if I do fancy a bit of sweet flavour:thumbup: And I'm rather stuffed after my meals at the mo! Hope it lasts, I was so hungry last pregnancy but I was diagnosed much later and never really had the time to get on top of the diet and at the same time make it delicious! I didn't dare to even season things I was so paranoid:haha: They were bland days! And this time I'm ignoring the low fat thing for the moment since it seems to be aimed at the weightloss part of controlling GD and doesn't alter my blood results, so I slap my butter on my toast whereas last time I diligently weighed out my daily 5g ration :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me me me nub now!!:haha: Now when I draw my line along the bum line or the base of the spine the lines don't seem to converge. What angle is the line you would draw turtles? Wish I knew how to draw lines on my pics on the screen
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need to get some photocopies of my nub and draw lines on them and measure like I did with Holly :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening :howdy:

Guests all gone, baby snoozing in bed, mummy and daddy fed and watered and now chilling on the couch in front of the telly :thumbup:

Cara has slept 2 consecutive nights for 12 hours!

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greenies

*89
93
102*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nice isn't it Kit when normal life resumes?!! I'm going to get a shock when I suddenly have sleepless nights again :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Me me me nub now!!:haha: Now when I draw my line along the bum line or the base of the spine the lines don't seem to converge. What angle is the line you would draw turtles? Wish I knew how to draw lines on my pics on the screen

I'm not even going to be scientific in my approach to guessing your bump but I'm ready now to make my guess.

:pink:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turtles...tramatised after the cockroach experience!

Sleep tight
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed turtles...tramatised after the cockroach experience!
> 
> Sleep tight
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

God Trin...I think that's the stuff that nightmares are made of :nope:

Good night, hope you manage to sleep after the trauma :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

If Alice gets off my lap (unlikely) i will draw some lines on our nubs Beth


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Nice isn't it Kit when normal life resumes?!! I'm going to get a shock when I suddenly have sleepless nights again :shock:

It so is! I love having visitors (of which there are many) but sometimes it's nice to have the house back to ourselves :thumbup:

I've actually started to forget how hard the first few weeks were!! I think this is inbuilt so that we have more children and the human race survives :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Im having mild wobble recently. My bump seems to have shrunk ... Is that possible?


----------



## HollyMonkey

A path we took on our walk today, 'twas pretty.
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I am up for secret Santa x

Yay! Me too. I'm working backwards so I don't know if someone has undertaken the task of managing the task but I am happy to do it if need be :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Got some cramps going on down there today... :af: or :bfp:?!?!?!
> 
> B looks good, I'll charge my camera this week and take reindeer photos! I'm hopefully going to get a life back on track next week.
> 
> I've just moped my way through this 2ww! So next week I'm going to start getting ready for Christmas! That'll be fun :happydance: :happydance:

Hmmmm...cramping :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Im having mild wobble recently. My bump seems to have shrunk ... Is that possible?

Yep normal:thumbup: Bumps change according to how much you drink and eat and levels of bloat hormone, it's not _real_ baby bump yet, just preparatory show!
And I told you what my obgyn asked me on the subject of my bump, about whether I had trouble with bowel movements? She clearly thought my bump was all poo and trapped wind :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Im having mild wobble recently. My bump seems to have shrunk ... Is that possible?

Yeah..fluid retention etc can change the size and shape...worry not your pretty little head :hugs:


----------



## Essie

iPhone + baby's head = lots of tears :cry:

We were sitting having lots of fun, Lyra nearly rolled onto her front for the first time. She was full of giggles and smiles and my phone fell off the sofa, slid across her mat and whacked into her head :nope: luckily some mummy cuddles and kisses soon cheered her up. 

Apart from that mishap we've had a nice day. We went to my parents this afternoon and went for a walk in the park before returning for tea and scones. A quintessentially English afternoon. Hope Everyone else had a good afternoon too :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Just wanted to share a few recent pictures of my cute boy:

What a little stunner...you must be the proudest mummy :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Me me me nub now!!:haha: Now when I draw my line along the bum line or the base of the spine the lines don't seem to converge. What angle is the line you would draw turtles? Wish I knew how to draw lines on my pics on the screen
> 
> I'm not even going to be scientific in my approach to guessing your bump but I'm ready now to make my guess.
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...

It's your Epiphany Kit!


----------



## Sarachka

Xfactor contestants come on and Alice runs off my lap like she's seen something awful lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Well Kit I volunteered to do it as I am generally the least busy! But I don't mind if you would actually enjoy it or something sadistic like that! Glad you had a good time :thumbup: hope you enjoy the chill now. 

Lissy I might crack and test tomorrow :haha: I have enough of them... That's 10DPO and then maybe the day after too :shrug: :fool:

I'm eating my weight in crap. Somebody stop me. Watching a Christmas film with Adam :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> If Alice gets off my lap (unlikely) i will draw some lines on our nubs Beth

Yay you have nub technology! I'm glad you're not team yellow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sounds lovely Essie, minus the iphone incident of course!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> If Alice gets off my lap (unlikely) i will draw some lines on our nubs Beth
> 
> Yay you have nub technology! I'm glad you're not team yellow!Click to expand...

Team yellow is for people with patience and self-control!!!

OK here is my nub shots with lines on, I think this is the correct way to do the lines, right?
 



Attached Files:







nubby.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep, and that's deffo girl!! Not even touching let alone more than 30°'s !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think the top pic is how you do them. Though your baby's really flat, mine has 2 possible angles


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> iPhone + baby's head = lots of tears :cry:
> 
> We were sitting having lots of fun, Lyra nearly rolled onto her front for the first time. She was full of giggles and smiles and my phone fell off the sofa, slid across her mat and whacked into her head :nope: luckily some mummy cuddles and kisses soon cheered her up.
> 
> Apart from that mishap we've had a nice day. We went to my parents this afternoon and went for a walk in the park before returning for tea and scones. A quintessentially English afternoon. Hope Everyone else had a good afternoon too :flower:

Aw poor Lyra..glad she's ok though :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

here's Bethany's

it's hard to figure our your spine line, B, bc they're bending their spine
 



Attached Files:







bethany.jpg
File size: 114.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

YAY lady Gaga on X Factor.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Me me me nub now!!:haha: Now when I draw my line along the bum line or the base of the spine the lines don't seem to converge. What angle is the line you would draw turtles? Wish I knew how to draw lines on my pics on the screen
> 
> I'm not even going to be scientific in my approach to guessing your bump but I'm ready now to make my guess.
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's your Epiphany Kit!Click to expand...

'Tis. If I'm right, ask me why I decided this once you know :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> here's Bethany's
> 
> it's hard to figure our your spine line, B, bc they're bending their spine

Oooo thanks Sarachka! I have a technological nub line! :wohoo: Yep I don't know which part to draw the spine line on either:nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> YAY lady Gaga on X Factor.

She's a-living in a box! Bizarre as usual :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Me me me nub now!!:haha: Now when I draw my line along the bum line or the base of the spine the lines don't seem to converge. What angle is the line you would draw turtles? Wish I knew how to draw lines on my pics on the screen
> 
> I'm not even going to be scientific in my approach to guessing your bump but I'm ready now to make my guess.
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's your Epiphany Kit!Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis. If I'm right, ask me why I decided this once you know :thumbup:Click to expand...

Can't you tell me now?[-o&lt; You might forget otherwise:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Well Kit I volunteered to do it as I am generally the least busy! But I don't mind if you would actually enjoy it or something sadistic like that! Glad you had a good time :thumbup: hope you enjoy the chill now.
> 
> Lissy I might crack and test tomorrow :haha: I have enough of them... That's 10DPO and then maybe the day after too :shrug: :fool:
> 
> I'm eating my weight in crap. Somebody stop me. Watching a Christmas film with Adam :cloud9:

Cool...you go ahead, that would be great :thumbup: It's not an arduous task anyways ( I hope)

:test:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, tired monkey after a day in the sunnyshine :sleep:

BIG KISS ALL :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Me me me nub now!!:haha: Now when I draw my line along the bum line or the base of the spine the lines don't seem to converge. What angle is the line you would draw turtles? Wish I knew how to draw lines on my pics on the screen
> 
> I'm not even going to be scientific in my approach to guessing your bump but I'm ready now to make my guess.
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's your Epiphany Kit!Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis. If I'm right, ask me why I decided this once you know :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Can't you tell me now?[-o&lt; You might forget otherwise:haha:Click to expand...

I won't forget I promise....let's see if I'm right :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Bethany :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit is it because the bubs on scan pic looks like Holly? I think it looks a bit like Holly but it might be the boy version of Holly!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Me me me nub now!!:haha: Now when I draw my line along the bum line or the base of the spine the lines don't seem to converge. What angle is the line you would draw turtles? Wish I knew how to draw lines on my pics on the screen
> 
> I'm not even going to be scientific in my approach to guessing your bump but I'm ready now to make my guess.
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's your Epiphany Kit!Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis. If I'm right, ask me why I decided this once you know :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Can't you tell me now?[-o&lt; You might forget otherwise:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I won't forget I promise....let's see if I'm right :winkwink:Click to expand...

Luckily I'm having a gender scan tomorrow so I won't have to wait long to hear your theory.



:^o


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit is it because the bubs on scan pic looks like Holly? I think it looks a bit like Holly but it might be the boy version of Holly!

:haha:

All shall be revealed after your gender scan :thumbup:

It's not a big deal so don't get too excited thinking that the ghost of Christmas future appeared at the end of my bed and told me or something :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! I'd be all up for testing but my temp went down :sulk: :sulk: 

Night B sleep well. 

Btw I'd be :yellow: but I'd want nub/skull guesses!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly when ARE you going to have a gender scan?


----------



## Sarachka

April's not been around much this weekend, hope she's OK


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit is it because the bubs on scan pic looks like Holly? I think it looks a bit like Holly but it might be the boy version of Holly!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> All shall be revealed after your gender scan :thumbup:
> 
> It's not a big deal so don't get too excited thinking that the ghost of Christmas future appeared at the end of my bed and told me or something :haha:Click to expand...

Have you repeatedly seen 3 magpies?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit is it because the bubs on scan pic looks like Holly? I think it looks a bit like Holly but it might be the boy version of Holly!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> All shall be revealed after your gender scan :thumbup:
> 
> It's not a big deal so don't get too excited thinking that the ghost of Christmas future appeared at the end of my bed and told me or something :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you repeatedly seen 3 magpies?Click to expand...

No, but I like your thinking! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo:

I'm going to baby swimbulations tomorrow!!! I managed to get the crazy lie telling lady to allow me on the remaining 5 weeks of the 6 week block :happydance: She assures me it won't matter that we missed the first one :thumbup:

Yay...I hope Cara likes it as much as she likes her bath :D


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> I'm going to baby swimbulations tomorrow!!! I managed to get the crazy lie telling lady to allow me on the remaining 5 weeks of the 6 week block :happydance: She assures me it won't matter that we missed the first one :thumbup:
> 
> Yay...I hope Cara likes it as much as she likes her bath :D

Yay :happydance: hope you and Cara have fun. I really want to take Lyra swimming. Maybe we'll go later in the week :-k


----------



## LunaLady

That sounds like so much fun, Kit! 

I can't wait to do that with Rhyko! He loves baths, too.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I'm going to baby swimbulations tomorrow!!! I managed to get the crazy lie telling lady to allow me on the remaining 5 weeks of the 6 week block :happydance: She assures me it won't matter that we missed the first one :thumbup:
> 
> Yay...I hope Cara likes it as much as she likes her bath :D
> 
> Yay :happydance: hope you and Cara have fun. I really want to take Lyra swimming. Maybe we'll go later in the week :-kClick to expand...

Thanks Essie...really looking forward to it :thumbup: All being well, I plan to take Cara along to the local pool myself.



LunaLady said:


> That sounds like so much fun, Kit!
> 
> I can't wait to do that with Rhyko! He loves baths, too.

It's something to look forward to :D


----------



## poas

Evening all!! Hope you are all well? Kit did you get post from me yet?If not should def be with you tomoro as I did it first class :) 
I am sat watching crappy tv and contemplating getting a peanut butter and iceberg sandwich for my dinner....boring! I read what you guys were saying about normal sleep resuming etc-I have found (and don't get me wrong I know Esme is much easier than most newborns BUT) it is way easier to get up early/nightfeeds with the 2nd bebe, also it is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay easier with a newborn than a 2-3yr old when they go through their awkward phases,Harri has always been good but even he went through a few months of refusing to sleep,getting up and down etc....There endeth my opinion.
I think I will get that sandwich...


----------



## firstbaby25

I've just ate 9 mini time outs :shock: :shock: luckily for me, that's a full packet so they can't :tease: :tease: me anymore :sulk: :sulk: going to feel so guilty tomorrow... 

Hope my temp goes back up :sulk: 

Gonna :test: tomorrow in the am :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Lissy...I'm so sorry, you must have missed my thank you post :blush: I really should have PMd you or FB'd you as well. I'm sorry again.

Yes, I got your lovely package at the end of last week and I LOVE the clothes you sent for Cara. They are just beautiful :cloud9: Thank you soooooooo much :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm off to bed nuvers.

Jay, needless to say, if you pee on anything exciting tomorrow, pls text me as I won't be online bc of work


----------



## kit_cat

Lissy...a peanut butter and iceberg sandwich? :saywhat: As in lettuce? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I've just ate 9 mini time outs :shock: :shock: luckily for me, that's a full packet so they can't :tease: :tease: me anymore :sulk: :sulk: going to feel so guilty tomorrow...
> 
> Hope my temp goes back up :sulk:
> 
> Gonna :test: tomorrow in the am :haha:

:munch: Ah well, little indulgences make life worth living :thumbup: Don't feel guilty, just enjoy :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::test::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Sezi..sleep well :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my. My step brother has had his flat burgled and they took his actual door keys. The locks haven't been changed yet and he lives there himself :shock: He needs to go and stay somewhere else.


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all..time for snoozles :sleep:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night kit and Sez :sleep: well reading and sleeping for me too. Watching Dumb and Dumber :haha: reading twilight :cloud9: a bit excited to POAS as really 7DPO and 8DPO is very early PMA PMA PMA.


----------



## LunaLady

Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!

I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie sent this outfit - size three months! He has almost outgrown all of his newborn clothes!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Luna !!! 
I am loving that outfit !!!

Where is essie for our 3am party ??? Lyra must be having another good sleep yay ! X


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!

 I know how you feel ! I spend 45 mins feeding and it's up in 0.2 seconds


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!
> 
> I know how you feel ! I spend 45 mins feeding and it's up in 0.2 secondsClick to expand...

it is crazy! It is a wonder he is gaining weight... And he is really packing on the pounds! :shrug:

How are you and LC doing?


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!
> 
> I know how you feel ! I spend 45 mins feeding and it's up in 0.2 secondsClick to expand...
> 
> it is crazy! It is a wonder he is gaining weight... And he is really packing on the pounds! :shrug:
> 
> How are you and LC doing?Click to expand...

We are well, she is now 12lbs and it feels a lifetime ago that she came home weighing under 5lbs ! We are getting there.... Some days she feeds every 5 hours on the dot but yesterday it's been 4 ? 
I look forward to her having more periods awake, that will come I am sure. 

Did you get to ikea ? X


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning 

:bfn: 

:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning :coffee:

I dreamt I was eating week old egg mayonnaise and salmon sandwiches and they were making me feel sick and I woke up at 3am feeling queasy. Ughh they were horrible and I knew they were off but I kept on eating them!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's poofucks Jaynie but let's hope it's a late implanter like Sarachka's and Trin's :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> :nope:

Keep the pma up ! I hate those ic's ! Never got a good line on them x


----------



## firstbaby25

I must admit it is hard to keep the PMA up when a double figure DPO produces negative results :nope: I'll probably still end up testing tomorrow. Then next cycle I will get my head round the early testing and not do it! I'm going to get the OH some vitamins... I'm suspecting POOFUCK sperm like sezi! If I don't get a :bfp: I'll be O'ing around new year!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning :coffee:
> 
> I dreamt I was eating week old egg mayonnaise and salmon sandwiches and they were making me feel sick and I woke up at 3am feeling queasy. Ughh they were horrible and I knew they were off but I kept on eating them!

Greedy girl !


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I must admit it is hard to keep the PMA up when a double figure DPO produces negative results :nope: I'll probably still end up testing tomorrow. Then next cycle I will get my head round the early testing and not do it! I'm going to get the OH some vitamins... I'm suspecting POOFUCK sperm like sezi! If I don't get a :bfp: I'll be O'ing around new year!

Ohhhhhhhhh my new year O'ing is sitting on me at the mo farting ! 
You have to love some Xmas/new year loving....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy! I just read your post and that reassures me about the 2nd baby being easier to get up in the night for! And also that 2-3yr olds are more complicated, that I agree with since although Holly is wonderful she is a full on nearly 2yr old- long gone are the days where I could just feed her milk and place her on a mat to play! She's terrified of the bath now too because of the plug hole monster, who didn't exist when she was a baby, and loads of other things that make me feel that a newborn is going to be simple maintenance by comparison to little Holly's complex physical and psychological needs, provided he's in good health etc :dust: What worries me though is I won't be able to nap in the day when baby does, since Holly will be on turbo boost beside me! But I guess I'll manage- it's'true the mums at the park with toddlers and babies look less haggard than the ones with just a baby!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ladies.... 

I'm bleeding, at 9DPO :shock: - should I go the doctors? Or watch and see what it is? I wiped and it was pink and when I did the cervix check there was blood up there. I shouldn't be bleeding at 9DPO should I?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Operation Weight Gain Weekend worked!! I weighed 48.5kg on Friday morning and 49.1kg this morning :wohoo: So pleased, just wait 'til I get to 50kg :wohoo: I have to weigh myself in on Mondays now since my hospital booklet has a Monday weight and fasting bloodsugar section to fill in- bloods were 83 :thumbup: I hope I can sneak through the whole pregnancy with just one fasting blood a week. Last time it was every morning and before every meal :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!
> 
> I know how you feel ! I spend 45 mins feeding and it's up in 0.2 secondsClick to expand...
> 
> it is crazy! It is a wonder he is gaining weight... And he is really packing on the pounds! :shrug:
> 
> How are you and LC doing?Click to expand...
> 
> We are well, she is now 12lbs and it feels a lifetime ago that she came home weighing under 5lbs ! We are getting there.... Some days she feeds every 5 hours on the dot but yesterday it's been 4 ?
> I look forward to her having more periods awake, that will come I am sure.
> 
> Did you get to ikea ? XClick to expand...

wow, 12 lbs! Nice work!!
Every 5 hours - that's so nice! 
I am trying to figure out how to get Rhyko to sleep for a block at night... As it is he tends to be more active and awake the second half of the day until about 3am, then he's sleepy from then until about noon... Arg.

We never made it to IKEA, but we went to my DHs hockey game! First time for little Rhyko.


----------



## firstbaby25

So at least I know my pains were 'justified' HA! I'm bleeding, so I don't imagine symptoms!! :haha: still a bit :sad1: though :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well it could be Implantation Bleeding but I think you'd have a line on a test since the bleeding usually comes a bit after the hcg production part of implantation, I think. Hopefully not in your case! Or you O'd earlier than you thought and your positive opk was the tail end and you're more like 11dpo and AF is arriving on time? :shrug: Then there are progesterone related midcycle bleeds- I was given some pills for those since I had midcycle bleeding after my first mc but I doubt it's that. Alas only time will tell what it is Jaynie my love but I don't think you need to rush off to the doc's or worry :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Only 4 more sleeps until I see my mum and dad! :wohoo:

3 more sleeps for Trin and Tori concert! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> I'm going to baby swimbulations tomorrow!!! I managed to get the crazy lie telling lady to allow me on the remaining 5 weeks of the 6 week block :happydance: She assures me it won't matter that we missed the first one :thumbup:
> 
> Yay...I hope Cara likes it as much as she likes her bath :D

:yipee: Baby swimmers is such fun! Have a lovely time:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Well it could be Implantation Bleeding but I think you'd have a line on a test since the bleeding usually comes a bit after the hcg production part of implantation, I think. Hopefully not in your case! Or you O'd earlier than you thought and your positive opk was the tail end and you're more like 11dpo and AF is arriving on time? :shrug: Then there are progesterone related midcycle bleeds- I was given some pills for those since I had midcycle bleeding after my first mc but I doubt it's that. Alas only time will tell what it is Jaynie my love but I don't think you need to rush off to the doc's or worry :hugs:

I don't think on it's own it's anything to worry about. But mid LP spotting has happened to me before, my MC, low temps and 13 failed cycles might turn it in to an issue for the docs :shrug: my body is such a bitch!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtle

Hectic week this week! 7 patients booked before wednesday so far :wacko: After being so quiet, it feels weird....good weird

I had such a weird dream experience. I don't remember the dream or the context but there was a white feather and a voice saying "a feather is a reminder that we are surrounded by a veil of angels"


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly when ARE you going to have a gender scan?

Dunno, when my gyn sends me for one. I'll be seeing her in about 3 weeks I guess. I'm tempted to just pop along anytime now for a gender scan but I'd have to fork out nigh on 100's so I think I'll wait!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtle
> 
> Hectic week this week! 7 patients booked before wednesday so far :wacko: After being so quiet, it feels weird....good weird
> 
> I had such a weird dream experience. I don't remember the dream or the context but there was a white feather and a voice saying "a feather is a reminder that we are surrounded by a veil of angels"

hello turtle:haha: Just the one:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!
> 
> I know how you feel ! I spend 45 mins feeding and it's up in 0.2 secondsClick to expand...
> 
> it is crazy! It is a wonder he is gaining weight... And he is really packing on the pounds! :shrug:
> 
> How are you and LC doing?Click to expand...
> 
> We are well, she is now 12lbs and it feels a lifetime ago that she came home weighing under 5lbs ! We are getting there.... Some days she feeds every 5 hours on the dot but yesterday it's been 4 ?
> I look forward to her having more periods awake, that will come I am sure.
> 
> Did you get to ikea ? XClick to expand...
> 
> wow, 12 lbs! Nice work!!
> Every 5 hours - that's so nice!
> I am trying to figure out how to get Rhyko to sleep for a block at night... As it is he tends to be more active and awake the second half of the day until about 3am, then he's sleepy from then until about noon... Arg.
> 
> We never made it to IKEA, but we went to my DHs hockey game! First time for little Rhyko.Click to expand...

Lauren is far more active after about 6pm,I have now found that a bath does not relax her but makes her much more alert after. 
So I have been bathing her early and then she has a small nap and then after her bedtime feed she will go to sleep in her cot....after moaning :haha:
My biggest issue is keeping her awke during a feed,she will nod off after about 2oz so now I have taken to changing her nappy mid-feed so that we can then finish her 4oz :wacko:
I am not sure if there is a "nack" to this sleeping lark I just think that some babies take a little longer to get their body clocks in check :hugs:

Lauren was up at 6.30 and is having a 8am nap :kiss:

I bet Rhyko loved it !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You need some more down to earth dreams Trin, like eating rotten egg sandwiches:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!
> 
> I know how you feel ! I spend 45 mins feeding and it's up in 0.2 secondsClick to expand...
> 
> it is crazy! It is a wonder he is gaining weight... And he is really packing on the pounds! :shrug:
> 
> How are you and LC doing?Click to expand...
> 
> We are well, she is now 12lbs and it feels a lifetime ago that she came home weighing under 5lbs ! We are getting there.... Some days she feeds every 5 hours on the dot but yesterday it's been 4 ?
> I look forward to her having more periods awake, that will come I am sure.
> 
> Did you get to ikea ? XClick to expand...
> 
> wow, 12 lbs! Nice work!!
> Every 5 hours - that's so nice!
> I am trying to figure out how to get Rhyko to sleep for a block at night... As it is he tends to be more active and awake the second half of the day until about 3am, then he's sleepy from then until about noon... Arg.
> 
> We never made it to IKEA, but we went to my DHs hockey game! First time for little Rhyko.Click to expand...
> 
> Lauren is far more active after about 6pm,I have now found that a bath does not relax her but makes her much more alert after.
> So I have been bathing her early and then she has a small nap and then after her bedtime feed she will go to sleep in her cot....after moaning :haha:
> My biggest issue is keeping her awke during a feed,she will nod off after about 2oz so now I have taken to changing her nappy mid-feed so that we can then finish her 4oz :wacko:
> I am not sure if there is a "nack" to this sleeping lark I just think that some babies take a little longer to get their body clocks in check :hugs:
> 
> Lauren was up at 6.30 and is having a 8am nap :kiss:
> 
> I bet Rhyko loved it !!!Click to expand...

Until Holly could crawl and eat food and thus got very dirty of a day I ALWAYS gave her a bath in the morning, and she was a big night sleeper. I didn't do it as a sleeping ploy at all though, it was just because in the evening with DH and the boys the bathroom was hard to get into whereas when they'd left for work and school in the morning it was nice and calm!! But you never know!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!
> 
> I know how you feel ! I spend 45 mins feeding and it's up in 0.2 secondsClick to expand...
> 
> it is crazy! It is a wonder he is gaining weight... And he is really packing on the pounds! :shrug:
> 
> How are you and LC doing?Click to expand...
> 
> We are well, she is now 12lbs and it feels a lifetime ago that she came home weighing under 5lbs ! We are getting there.... Some days she feeds every 5 hours on the dot but yesterday it's been 4 ?
> I look forward to her having more periods awake, that will come I am sure.
> 
> Did you get to ikea ? XClick to expand...
> 
> wow, 12 lbs! Nice work!!
> Every 5 hours - that's so nice!
> I am trying to figure out how to get Rhyko to sleep for a block at night... As it is he tends to be more active and awake the second half of the day until about 3am, then he's sleepy from then until about noon... Arg.
> 
> We never made it to IKEA, but we went to my DHs hockey game! First time for little Rhyko.Click to expand...
> 
> Lauren is far more active after about 6pm,I have now found that a bath does not relax her but makes her much more alert after.
> So I have been bathing her early and then she has a small nap and then after her bedtime feed she will go to sleep in her cot....after moaning :haha:
> My biggest issue is keeping her awke during a feed,she will nod off after about 2oz so now I have taken to changing her nappy mid-feed so that we can then finish her 4oz :wacko:
> I am not sure if there is a "nack" to this sleeping lark I just think that some babies take a little longer to get their body clocks in check :hugs:
> 
> Lauren was up at 6.30 and is having a 8am nap :kiss:
> 
> I bet Rhyko loved it !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Until Holly could crawl and eat food and thus got very dirty of a day I ALWAYS gave her a bath in the morning, and she was a big night sleeper. I didn't do it as a sleeping ploy at all though, it was just because in the evening with DH and the boys the bathroom was hard to get into whereas when they'd left for work and school in the morning it was nice and calm!! But you never know!!Click to expand...

I have thought about doing this as she hates getting out the bath and what with being tired also.....DH baths Lauren and I would feel very guity taking that away from him but I think a morning bath would work well !


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well it could be Implantation Bleeding but I think you'd have a line on a test since the bleeding usually comes a bit after the hcg production part of implantation, I think. Hopefully not in your case! Or you O'd earlier than you thought and your positive opk was the tail end and you're more like 11dpo and AF is arriving on time? :shrug: Then there are progesterone related midcycle bleeds- I was given some pills for those since I had midcycle bleeding after my first mc but I doubt it's that. Alas only time will tell what it is Jaynie my love but I don't think you need to rush off to the doc's or worry :hugs:
> 
> I don't think on it's own it's anything to worry about. But mid LP spotting has happened to me before, my MC, low temps and 13 failed cycles might turn it in to an issue for the docs :shrug: my body is such a bitch!!Click to expand...

I suppose if you are 9dpo and AF comes it's a short LP which apparently isn't helpful with babymaking but you can't be sure when you O'd. Apparently by the doctor's calculations I O'd on CD 11 this cycle but for me with my OPKs it was CD 14:shrug: I think Emandi got some hormone tests done, thyroid and suchlike, and my doc proposed them to me after my mc earlier this year to see if there was a hormonal reason for it. I'd wait until the new year and if it happens next cycle see a doc but chances are you'll either have a completely normal cycle or fall pregnant :shrug: AND, while I'm blathering on, you've also had a full on psychologically involved ttc month, with opks and timing sex and early testing....stress is one of the big factors in cycle corruption so maybe it's got to your head a bit this month and your body feels it?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We're :shrug: ing alot this morning Jaynie :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for IKEA today, Rhyko wont stop puking!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I SPEND HALF MY DAY PUMPING SO HE CAN DEPOSIT IT ALL INTO BURP RAGS!
> 
> I know how you feel ! I spend 45 mins feeding and it's up in 0.2 secondsClick to expand...
> 
> it is crazy! It is a wonder he is gaining weight... And he is really packing on the pounds! :shrug:
> 
> How are you and LC doing?Click to expand...
> 
> We are well, she is now 12lbs and it feels a lifetime ago that she came home weighing under 5lbs ! We are getting there.... Some days she feeds every 5 hours on the dot but yesterday it's been 4 ?
> I look forward to her having more periods awake, that will come I am sure.
> 
> Did you get to ikea ? XClick to expand...
> 
> wow, 12 lbs! Nice work!!
> Every 5 hours - that's so nice!
> I am trying to figure out how to get Rhyko to sleep for a block at night... As it is he tends to be more active and awake the second half of the day until about 3am, then he's sleepy from then until about noon... Arg.
> 
> We never made it to IKEA, but we went to my DHs hockey game! First time for little Rhyko.Click to expand...
> 
> Lauren is far more active after about 6pm,I have now found that a bath does not relax her but makes her much more alert after.
> So I have been bathing her early and then she has a small nap and then after her bedtime feed she will go to sleep in her cot....after moaning :haha:
> My biggest issue is keeping her awke during a feed,she will nod off after about 2oz so now I have taken to changing her nappy mid-feed so that we can then finish her 4oz :wacko:
> I am not sure if there is a "nack" to this sleeping lark I just think that some babies take a little longer to get their body clocks in check :hugs:
> 
> Lauren was up at 6.30 and is having a 8am nap :kiss:
> 
> I bet Rhyko loved it !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Until Holly could crawl and eat food and thus got very dirty of a day I ALWAYS gave her a bath in the morning, and she was a big night sleeper. I didn't do it as a sleeping ploy at all though, it was just because in the evening with DH and the boys the bathroom was hard to get into whereas when they'd left for work and school in the morning it was nice and calm!! But you never know!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have thought about doing this as she hates getting out the bath and what with being tired also.....DH baths Lauren and I would feel very guity taking that away from him but I think a morning bath would work well !Click to expand...

No harm in trying!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah I guess B- I just think I'll go and talk to someone. Emandi felt better for having a doc tell her that she was TTC :fool: maybe I will. Get rid of some burning issues for me. I still 'think' about thyroid problems and low temps. I worry about progesterone and well I am past a year trying so I should be ok to ask them to check hormones, put the old mind at rest... What if it is progesterone and I get PG and lose it again? All the while I could have done something to stop it :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> We're :shrug: ing alot this morning Jaynie :haha:

:haha: we are! I did it in the last post without reading yours :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just put some of my magic biscuits on to bake and have put a star motif on the top of each one; they're a cinnamon variety, christmassy GD biscuits!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtle
> 
> Hectic week this week! 7 patients booked before wednesday so far :wacko: After being so quiet, it feels weird....good weird
> 
> I had such a weird dream experience. I don't remember the dream or the context but there was a white feather and a voice saying "a feather is a reminder that we are surrounded by a veil of angels"
> 
> hello turtle:haha: Just the one:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm only talking to one of you....ignoring the rest :sulk: can you figure out who it is??

Actually typing with one heand while on hold with the medical aids trying to track down payments :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:sulk:Happy due date to me :( :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://extremecatholic.blogspot.com/images/two-headed-turtle.jpg

https://www.hilaryshepherd.com/rantsnraves/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/two-headed-turtle.jpg

I can't decide which of these I'd rather be :-k Both would be rather frustrating


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Due Date Clare! :cake:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to do stuff, laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Its my birthday tommorow aswell :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I don't get the joke. Hope you are just talking to me :sulk:

I'm going to chill and watch 16 & Pregnant haha:) write a list and get my day in order, then do stuff off the list. And then probably phone the docs and see when I can get in. :sad1: 

Happy DD Clare :thumbup: you might still go today!!


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

:happydance: Baby swimmyness at 1.30pm :thumbup:

Happy Mondays everyone :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :sulk:Happy due date to me :( :wacko:

Happy due date Clare:happydance:

It won't be long now :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello turtle
> 
> Hectic week this week! 7 patients booked before wednesday so far :wacko: After being so quiet, it feels weird....good weird
> 
> I had such a weird dream experience. I don't remember the dream or the context but there was a white feather and a voice saying "a feather is a reminder that we are surrounded by a veil of angels"
> 
> hello turtle:haha: Just the one:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I'm only talking to one of you....ignoring the rest :sulk: can you figure out who it is??
> 
> Actually typing with one heand while on hold with the medical aids trying to track down payments :haha:Click to expand...

I just don't know what I've done :shrug: :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Happy due date Clare x


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Crunchster! Lauren feeds every 5 hours!!?? Cara fed every 2 hours until just over 12 weeks and now feeds every 3! If I go 10 minutes over the 3 hour mark she wails her head off like.....well a baby! :haha:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hey Luna !!!
> I am loving that outfit !!!
> 
> Where is essie for our 3am party ??? Lyra must be having another good sleep yay ! X

:haha: Lyra slept til 6am :shock: so we missed our party last night. I'm so grateful she did because I'm full of cold and feel awful.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Wow Crunchster! Lauren feeds every 5 hours!!?? Cara fed every 2 hours until just over 12 weeks and now feeds every 3! If I go 10 minutes over the 3 hour mark she wails her head off like.....well a baby! :haha:

Lyra occasionally goes 4 hours but usually 3. I think if she went 5 I'd start worrying she was ill :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well it could be Implantation Bleeding but I think you'd have a line on a test since the bleeding usually comes a bit after the hcg production part of implantation, I think. Hopefully not in your case! Or you O'd earlier than you thought and your positive opk was the tail end and you're more like 11dpo and AF is arriving on time? :shrug: Then there are progesterone related midcycle bleeds- I was given some pills for those since I had midcycle bleeding after my first mc but I doubt it's that. Alas only time will tell what it is Jaynie my love but I don't think you need to rush off to the doc's or worry :hugs:
> 
> I don't think on it's own it's anything to worry about. But mid LP spotting has happened to me before, my MC, low temps and 13 failed cycles might turn it in to an issue for the docs :shrug: my body is such a bitch!!Click to expand...

Sorry about the bleeding Jaynie :(

I would say though that by your own admission, much of the time you've been talking about TTC, it's been a bit one sided and so much harder and less likely to succeed perhaps? With Adam on board, I think it's different now maybe? :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

We've got baby massage this afternoon. I'm feeling horrible and coldy so I think I'll get myself some honey and lemon and stick my head over a bowl of steam. Maybe a gargle with salt water too :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Luna !!!
> I am loving that outfit !!!
> 
> Where is essie for our 3am party ??? Lyra must be having another good sleep yay ! X
> 
> :haha: Lyra slept til 6am :shock: so we missed our party last night. I'm so grateful she did because I'm full of cold and feel awful.Click to expand...

Poor you..bet you caught that from Lyra! Hope you feel better soon :kiss:


----------



## Essie

I'm sorry about the bleeding Jaynie. If speaking to the doc will help put your mind at ease then I'd agree it's a good idea to see them and see if they recommend any tests. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well it could be Implantation Bleeding but I think you'd have a line on a test since the bleeding usually comes a bit after the hcg production part of implantation, I think. Hopefully not in your case! Or you O'd earlier than you thought and your positive opk was the tail end and you're more like 11dpo and AF is arriving on time? :shrug: Then there are progesterone related midcycle bleeds- I was given some pills for those since I had midcycle bleeding after my first mc but I doubt it's that. Alas only time will tell what it is Jaynie my love but I don't think you need to rush off to the doc's or worry :hugs:
> 
> I don't think on it's own it's anything to worry about. But mid LP spotting has happened to me before, my MC, low temps and 13 failed cycles might turn it in to an issue for the docs :shrug: my body is such a bitch!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the bleeding Jaynie :(
> 
> I would say though that by your own admission, much of the time you've been talking about TTC, it's been a bit one sided and so much harder and less likely to succeed perhaps? With Adam on board, I think it's different now maybe? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes it is a lot better but I also don't want to be the one holding it up or not acting responsibly about any problems we may have! So I will dutifully go to the doctors about the random spotting as I don't want Adams hard work being totally pointless if I have something that's holding us up! It's just a very sad minefield! 

Enjoy swimbulations out baths from the town centre has gone, so swimming is so much harder now! I think I will have to join somewhere...


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well it could be Implantation Bleeding but I think you'd have a line on a test since the bleeding usually comes a bit after the hcg production part of implantation, I think. Hopefully not in your case! Or you O'd earlier than you thought and your positive opk was the tail end and you're more like 11dpo and AF is arriving on time? :shrug: Then there are progesterone related midcycle bleeds- I was given some pills for those since I had midcycle bleeding after my first mc but I doubt it's that. Alas only time will tell what it is Jaynie my love but I don't think you need to rush off to the doc's or worry :hugs:
> 
> I don't think on it's own it's anything to worry about. But mid LP spotting has happened to me before, my MC, low temps and 13 failed cycles might turn it in to an issue for the docs :shrug: my body is such a bitch!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the bleeding Jaynie :(
> 
> I would say though that by your own admission, much of the time you've been talking about TTC, it's been a bit one sided and so much harder and less likely to succeed perhaps? With Adam on board, I think it's different now maybe? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is a lot better but I also don't want to be the one holding it up or not acting responsibly about any problems we may have! So I will dutifully go to the doctors about the random spotting as I don't want Adams hard work being totally pointless if I have something that's holding us up! It's just a very sad minefield!
> 
> Enjoy swimbulations out baths from the town centre has gone, so swimming is so much harder now! I think I will have to join somewhere...Click to expand...

I would deffo go doctors, not at all becuase I think you have anything to worry about but that it will make you feel better :hugs:

look at me - as soon as I had the testing done I fell preggo :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Wow Crunchster! Lauren feeds every 5 hours!!?? Cara fed every 2 hours until just over 12 weeks and now feeds every 3! If I go 10 minutes over the 3 hour mark she wails her head off like.....well a baby! :haha:
> 
> Lyra occasionally goes 4 hours but usually 3. I think if she went 5 I'd start worrying she was ill :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, me too! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: Jaynie.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Wow Crunchster! Lauren feeds every 5 hours!!?? Cara fed every 2 hours until just over 12 weeks and now feeds every 3! If I go 10 minutes over the 3 hour mark she wails her head off like.....well a baby! :haha:
> 
> Lyra occasionally goes 4 hours but usually 3. I think if she went 5 I'd start worrying she was ill :haha:Click to expand...

Rember ladies....LC is on formula and it keeps them fuller for longer.

Kitty - if she slept for 12 hours at night she could feed every 30 mins if she liked :haha:
I tried a routine of every 3 hours and I would try and feed her and she would clamp her mouth shut and shake her head :haha: no mummy I will let YOU know when I am ready 
Its funny how I keep thinking I am the boss :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

happy due date claire !!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well it could be Implantation Bleeding but I think you'd have a line on a test since the bleeding usually comes a bit after the hcg production part of implantation, I think. Hopefully not in your case! Or you O'd earlier than you thought and your positive opk was the tail end and you're more like 11dpo and AF is arriving on time? :shrug: Then there are progesterone related midcycle bleeds- I was given some pills for those since I had midcycle bleeding after my first mc but I doubt it's that. Alas only time will tell what it is Jaynie my love but I don't think you need to rush off to the doc's or worry :hugs:
> 
> I don't think on it's own it's anything to worry about. But mid LP spotting has happened to me before, my MC, low temps and 13 failed cycles might turn it in to an issue for the docs :shrug: my body is such a bitch!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the bleeding Jaynie :(
> 
> I would say though that by your own admission, much of the time you've been talking about TTC, it's been a bit one sided and so much harder and less likely to succeed perhaps? With Adam on board, I think it's different now maybe? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is a lot better but I also don't want to be the one holding it up or not acting responsibly about any problems we may have! So I will dutifully go to the doctors about the random spotting as I don't want Adams hard work being totally pointless if I have something that's holding us up! It's just a very sad minefield!
> 
> Enjoy swimbulations out baths from the town centre has gone, so swimming is so much harder now! I think I will have to join somewhere...Click to expand...
> 
> I would deffo go doctors, not at all becuase I think you have anything to worry about but that it will make you feel better :hugs:
> 
> look at me - as soon as I had the testing done I fell preggo :wacko:Click to expand...

I thought of you and Emandi this morning - generally my attitude is good but I worry about my temps still sporadically and my MC maybe a load off would be good :shrug: I have to approach it the right way though I know a girl on here who's doctor wouldn't help her with a 70 day cycle until her fella had an SA :shock: so it HAS to be about me when I talk to them and not TTC :-k :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Wow Crunchster! Lauren feeds every 5 hours!!?? Cara fed every 2 hours until just over 12 weeks and now feeds every 3! If I go 10 minutes over the 3 hour mark she wails her head off like.....well a baby! :haha:
> 
> Lyra occasionally goes 4 hours but usually 3. I think if she went 5 I'd start worrying she was ill :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Rember ladies....LC is on formula and it keeps them fuller for longer.
> 
> Kitty - if she slept for 12 hours at night she could feed every 30 mins if she liked :haha:
> I tried a routine of every 3 hours and I would try and feed her and she would clamp her mouth shut and shake her head :haha: no mummy I will let YOU know when I am ready
> Its funny how I keep thinking I am the boss :shrug:Click to expand...


:haha:
Yeah, true about the formula Crunch :thumbup: and yes, the little ones definitely wear the trousers!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin I don't get the joke. Hope you are just talking to me :sulk:
> 
> I'm going to chill and watch 16 & Pregnant haha:) write a list and get my day in order, then do stuff off the list. And then probably phone the docs and see when I can get in. :sad1:
> 
> Happy DD Clare :thumbup: you might still go today!!

I was joking because I left of the 's' in turtles


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy due date Clare :thumbup:

Hopefully bebe will let you enjoy your birthday tomorrow


----------



## kit_cat

Clare...I have a little gift all ready to go because I think it's going to be soon - hope I'm right :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

My doctors have changed their number to an 0845 number :growlmad:


----------



## x-ginge-x

My old doctors did that jaynie!!! :growlmad: i was less than impressed, and I can feel my body adjusting to this pill...

Still getting my head around the idea :wacko: considering the past three years and all the effort I put in just to get my cycles 'normal' only to go on the pill :shrug:

Ah well, new start and all that :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge I think you'll be right. It's better to TTC with someone that you feel this way about and it might not be years! Maybe just one so that you can be sure! :thumbup: I'm in a week on Friday, wanted to talk to a woman so had to wait. Clutching to the fact that maybe she's had to TTC :wacko: :fool:


----------



## addie25

Yesterday I had light pink staining on panties an tissue. Not bleedin just stain. I called the doctor n she said it is normal to stain in pregnancy. She said to come in today for an ultrasound. I have light cramps today no staining. I hope all is ok.


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Yesterday I had light pink staining on panties an tissue. Not bleedin just stain. I called the doctor n she said it is normal to stain in pregnancy. She said to come in today for an ultrasound. I have light cramps today no staining. I hope all is ok.

Me too. Let us know how you get on of course :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Yesterday I had light pink staining on panties an tissue. Not bleedin just stain. I called the doctor n she said it is normal to stain in pregnancy. She said to come in today for an ultrasound. I have light cramps today no staining. I hope all is ok.

Don't worry..all will be fine. That's very common :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> My old doctors did that jaynie!!! :growlmad: i was less than impressed, and I can feel my body adjusting to this pill...
> 
> Still getting my head around the idea :wacko: considering the past three years and all the effort I put in just to get my cycles 'normal' only to go on the pill :shrug:
> 
> Ah well, new start and all that :D

Yes, it is a new start and I think you're doing the right thing :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I hope so bc in the words of dh " I can't handle another problem" we have had 2 much pain.This week is a happy week we get the cvs done then next week we find out they r healthy and the sexes. I wish I didn't stain. I haven't stained the entire pregnancy till now. Has anyone stained n it was ok? I know b had bleeding and my friend stained a lot her pregnancy and all was well.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I hope so bc in the words of dh " I can't handle another problem" we have had 2 much pain.This week is a happy week we get the cvs done then next week we find out they r healthy and the sexes. I wish I didn't stain. I haven't stained the entire pregnancy till now. Has anyone stained n it was ok? I know b had bleeding and my friend stained a lot her pregnancy and all was well.

Yes, I bled and had an early scan because of it and Cara was absolutely fine :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Good to know. I hope they let me come in the morning so I can relax. I'll call at 9 when they open. It's 730 now.


----------



## cassie04

:hi:

Im taking a break before starting this new assignment :wacko: whilst munching on a sweet chilli chicken pizza :cloud9:

How was everyones weeked? :thumbup:

Addie my love i had bleeding and i wrote on here convinced it was the worst thing ever and it was absolutly fine :thumbup: i even had cramps! Im sure it will be ok! :hugs: They like to play tricks on us?

Jaynie- any more peeing on sticks confirmation :shrug: my toes and fingers are crossed

Ginge- I can imagine how crazy that must feel (i hate trying to get the pill out of your system! it takes ages) But i have to agree with jayne it is better to ttc with the right person after all he would be daddy :flower:

Kit- Hows the lovely cara? :kiss:

Sending my love to everyone else whilst munching on my nommo pizza!


----------



## TrinityMom

Grrrrrr....heartburn :growlmad:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so bc in the words of dh " I can't handle another problem" we have had 2 much pain.This week is a happy week we get the cvs done then next week we find out they r healthy and the sexes. I wish I didn't stain. I haven't stained the entire pregnancy till now. Has anyone stained n it was ok? I know b had bleeding and my friend stained a lot her pregnancy and all was well.
> 
> Yes, I bled and had an early scan because of it and Cara was absolutely fine :thumbup:Click to expand...

Same with me and Lyra. I'm sure all is okay Addie, it's so common to have a bit of bleeding :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ok I feel a bit better but won't fully relax till I hear heartbeats.


----------



## cassie04

No wonder i have stretchies! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







056.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

Wow just beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> Grrrrrr....heartburn :growlmad:

Me 2! its a bitch :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie I tested this morning and got :bfn: and now I am bleeding/spotting but got :af: type cramps. Think I'll be getting very early :witch: surprise... I've booked to speak to a doctor about my early :af: as it's not very good. So we shall see! 

I'm actually off in to town for a walk for some lunch and to get Adam and I some tea. Alas no turtle posting but I am also in town tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Im am sorry you got an early AF :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie!! I had 2 bleeding (with cramping) incidents so far this pregnancy and both times the scans were fine and I'm 100% confident all is well with your beanies :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just had a snacklet of bacon and egg on a hint of toast and am now enjoying a cuppa, caffeinated. A proper PG Tips, the flavour of my homeland :cloud9:

Well after a slow start quite a productive day so far :thumbup: Nice to be back to my weekday cycling- I average about 75km per week, with my 40mins a day, that's going to add up to quite alot soon! It's already been 8 weeks of cycling, golly it goes quickly! Though I only did 30 mins a day the first few weeks. :bike: 

Holly has been VERY busy today and has made LOADS of Christmas cards now! I'll post a pic later, since I'm afraid there won't be enough for all turtles so as a matter of principle, to be fair to the whole wad, no turtle with get one :nope: But just my list of family and normal friends comes to 25, and even though I advocate child labour I think poor Holly would struggle to produce 50 of the things!!


----------



## cassie04

:telephone: i have been glued to the phone allllll day trying to cancel direct debits, sort out bills, so bloody stressfull! talk talk is a bloody joke! HEELLLLOOOO feel like banging my head against a brick wall!:trouble:


----------



## Essie

Baby massage is not so easy when your baby just wants to practice her new found skill of rolling over :dohh: but it was nice to see the other mums and we got worksheets with the techniques so I can do them at home.


----------



## cassie04

Ok i think im going to go swimming to chill out :shipw:then come home and do some more uni work! gosh my lifes a bore! :haha: See you all later gaters!:kiss:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> :telephone: i have been glued to the phone allllll day trying to cancel direct debits, sort out bills, so bloody stressfull! talk talk is a bloody joke! HEELLLLOOOO feel like banging my head against a brick wall!:trouble:

DH phoned Sky the other day to cancel some of our packages, you'd have thought he was talking to his bank manager the amount of questions they asked! 

Why are you cancelling? 
Because i want to save money. 
And why do you need to save money? 
Because I've just had a baby. 
Well wont she want to watch the kids channels?
No, just cancel the bloody package!

Hope you get all yours bits sorted and it's not too stressful.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just phoned my parents to remind them to bring their swimming costumes for if they want to swim on the Friday night with me and then come to Holly's baby swimmers class on Saturday morning. They both hate swimming and said they'd bring their stuff but no promises. I might be able to emotionally pressurise them into it though by saying how happy Holly would be to have her Granny and Grandad with her to play at the pool, plus once they're over here and see her expectant little face and those beady eyes looking at them they won't be able to resist :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> :telephone: i have been glued to the phone allllll day trying to cancel direct debits, sort out bills, so bloody stressfull! talk talk is a bloody joke! HEELLLLOOOO feel like banging my head against a brick wall!:trouble:


](*,)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just made chilli con carne and put it on to simmer for this evening https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/miam8.gif


----------



## kit_cat

:nope:

No baby swimmers today :( There was a problem with the chlorination of the pool. I just went to my friend's for a chat instead. Boo.


----------



## firstbaby25

I've been bad at productivity this day. Very sad that my cycles are so messed up. They've ranged a lot since TTC so glad that I am taking action. I may have to concede that NTNP to a point works better for me. I get my heart set on it when I TTC, but I am committed to giving it a go. I think I'd have to use OPK's anyway :shrug:. I went down the caf and got chicken curry and chips for lunch :munch: :finger: and I don't feel so hungry. The OH will be annoyed :haha:. I told him I got :af: and he said 'that's sad' :awww: so at least he is trying. I have tidied some and finished this pesky addictive Twilight books. Tomorrow is MY day to shine :smug: 

I might cling to earlier O as B suggested before and shorter cycles :thumbup: that would obviously be better from a TTC p.o.v. I might try see Newbie's chart :-k perhaps the gods have aligned to make us cycle buddies again :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

DH just left for his first day back at work since my water broke 10 weeks ago :cry:

What on earth am I going to do with this thing by myself all day?!?! :nope:

I am going to struggle to find time to pump, I fear...


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im so sick of people right now!!!!

EVERYONE! is calling,txting fbooking,knocking at the door.

No i havent had the baby!

'bet your fed up now'

'get some sleep while u still can'

'any twinges'

'Are u STILL pregnant'

'When will they induce you'

'Cor youve been pregnant forever'

'is it twins?'

'i predict you will go 2wks over due'


' ........... has had her baby 2 wks early'

'why arent u answering the phone'
]


feck off the lot of ya!!:growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna do you not have any family nearby who can help you out? 

Clare, have you had your baby yet? Any twinges? :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Boo for the pool Kit. Maybe they had a floater like Sarachka says my pool did? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit did you get my BBM about the piggies landing? :hugs: Fank yoo soooooo xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z442/x-dark-toxic-x/umadhaunter.gif:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Claire loving that post ! They will always find something to say to annoy you ....like for me " she shouldn't be here yet " I know fool as was the one who bust her outta me 

Luna - when dh went back that is when is struggled to pump .... If u could get a friend or family member over I would so that you could carry on xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i nuv u ladies :kiss: u cant say anything wrong :)


----------



## LunaLady

B and Crunch,
Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:

I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im so sick of people right now!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE! is calling,txting fbooking,knocking at the door.
> 
> No i havent had the baby!
> 
> 'bet your fed up now'
> 
> 'get some sleep while u still can'
> 
> 'any twinges'
> 
> 'Are u STILL pregnant'
> 
> 'When will they induce you'
> 
> 'Cor youve been pregnant forever'
> 
> 'is it twins?'
> 
> 'i predict you will go 2wks over due'
> 
> 
> ' ........... has had her baby 2 wks early'
> 
> 'why arent u answering the phone'
> ]
> 
> 
> feck off the lot of ya!!:growlmad:

This did make me giggle! then i was like......"oh gosh what did i say to clare when i was talking to her on facebook?!?!? :shrug: i hope i didnt say any of them" but then came to the conclusion i said

MERRY DUE DATE CLARE!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm going off my last cycle for my new ticker :haha: just ordered a new thermometer you know, just in case. So my spending has slowly crept up :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just did an opk- it's the last weestick in my house and has been in the letter rack on my desk since I O'd so decided to throw it away but obviously couldn't throw it away unwee'd on and it's a blazer!!
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firstbaby25

That is a rather good one! I'm tempted. I'm also intrigued by this short LP, I'm full on :af: now :-k next to today's test there are lines on ALL other tests I did :-k hopefully I'm not defunct and it's a chemical or a failed implant :shrug: is that possible?


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:

I worried lots I would feel lonely also .... After working full time for the last 14 years that I would perhaps feel very isolated. Are there any groups locally you could go to ? I do enjoy just getting out the house and chatting rubbish ? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at Holly's Christmas cards :awww: 6 are finished, with gold stamp and stickers, and the last pic shows the rest of them on the mantelpiece waiting for the stickers and stamp stage! Holly drew all of them herself, I just did the _Joyeux Noel_ stamp and helped squeeze the glitter glue pens but she did all the rest, even stuck the stickers on herself, though I did limit her as to how many per card:haha: And I've got red square envelopes for them :thumbup: Every one a unique work of art :smug:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2









006.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> I worried lots I would feel lonely also .... After working full time for the last 14 years that I would perhaps feel very isolated. Are there any groups locally you could go to ? I do enjoy just getting out the house and chatting rubbish ? XClick to expand...

I am sure there are... I am kind of terrified of leaving the house without DH. We have hard enough time coordinating pumping/feeding to get out of the house as it is when we are both working on it. I'm not sure I could do it, yet.

Rhyko breastfed twice yesterday (both half-assed attempts and he had to bottle feed after) so I still cling to a glimmer of hope he'll start breastfeeding and then things will be infinitely easier on me...


----------



## LunaLady

Love the cards, B! What a little artiste you have there!

Okay, I'm off to try and catch some zzzzzs :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> That is a rather good one! I'm tempted. I'm also intrigued by this short LP, I'm full on :af: now :-k next to today's test there are lines on ALL other tests I did :-k hopefully I'm not defunct and it's a chemical or a failed implant :shrug: is that possible?

It's always possible but I'd just move onto next month with your professional level thermometer! I've had suspicious cycles before and prefer to ignore them :sulk:


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:

I can imagine its overwhelming! this is what i worry about because i will be in the house all the time on my own and i think i too will feel lonely cos im so used to being around people...but im aiming to keep myself busy by arranging to meet friends, walk into town, pop to meet my mum and Mil for there lunch breaks......could you do something like that :shrug: so you have things to look forward to and so you feel you have support from friends?!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> I can imagine its overwhelming! this is what i worry about because i will be in the house all the time on my own and i think i too will feel lonely cos im so used to being around people...but im aiming to keep myself busy by arranging to meet friends, walk into town, pop to meet my mum and Mil for there lunch breaks......could you do something like that :shrug: so you have things to look forward to and so you feel you have support from friends?!:hugs:Click to expand...

Don't worry *Cassie*, there's loads of fun stuff to do with a baby, you'll be fine. Suddenly you see the baby world you probably weren't so aware of before, like when you walk a dog you suddenly get sucked into the doggy world:haha: 

And *Luna* maybe you could just formula feed the feeds that might allow you to get out and about, I'm sure a bit of adventuring is as important to you both as breastmilk, so you could do a swap?:shrug: A feed for an outing? I'd go crazy cooped up- the thing that stopped me going out too much was snow when Holly was born but I still had to get out and about. And Rhyko will need to see the Christmas lights soon! I know your stance on formula, but fresh air and daylight is massively important for good health in babies too, so it's six of one and half a dozen of the other, as my dad would say:haha:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> I can imagine its overwhelming! this is what i worry about because i will be in the house all the time on my own and i think i too will feel lonely cos im so used to being around people...but im aiming to keep myself busy by arranging to meet friends, walk into town, pop to meet my mum and Mil for there lunch breaks......could you do something like that :shrug: so you have things to look forward to and so you feel you have support from friends?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Cassie, there's loads of fun stuff to do with a baby, you'll be fine. Suddenly you see the baby world you probably weren't so aware of before, like when you walk a dog you suddenly get sucked into the doggy world:haha:
> 
> And Luna maybe you could just formula feed the feeds that might allow you to get out and about, I'm sure a bit of adventuring is as important to you both as breastmilk, so you could do a swap?:shrug: A feed for an outing? I'd go crazy cooped up- the thing that stopped me going out too much was snow when Holly was born but I still had to get out and about. And Rhyko will need to see the Christmas lights soon! I know your stance on formula, but fresh air and daylight is massively important for good health in babies too, so it's six of one and half a dozen of the other, as my dad would say:haha:Click to expand...

Yes im a bit of a socialiser (my school reports all said cassie likes to talk about social matters rather than get on with her work ) :haha: and if my daughter is anything like me she will be up for a little bit of a mooch out into town/friends/familys for some chitter chatter :cloud9:

The thing that worries me is....alot LOT of people have said you loose some of your friends when you have a baby! :cry: I suppose im used to going out on nights out, holidays, partying with a lot of my friends (typical uni/party girl life).....on the other hand i have friends that are mummies and those who are married and TTC so i suppose they will be inclined to stay interested :shrug::shrug:

i love love love holly's cards.....i want one :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Boo for the pool Kit. Maybe they had a floater like Sarachka says my pool did? :haha:

I don't think so, I hadn't got in yet :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit did you get my BBM about the piggies landing? :hugs: Fank yoo soooooo xxxxx

I did..just now! You're welcome. I trust they arrived in a decent state?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:

I can relate Luna...I don't have the pumping issue of course, but don't have a family support network around. It would be nice but I've managed just fine and so will you I'm sure. Are there even friends you can lean on once in a while?


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> I can imagine its overwhelming! this is what i worry about because i will be in the house all the time on my own and i think i too will feel lonely cos im so used to being around people...but im aiming to keep myself busy by arranging to meet friends, walk into town, pop to meet my mum and Mil for there lunch breaks......could you do something like that :shrug: so you have things to look forward to and so you feel you have support from friends?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Cassie, there's loads of fun stuff to do with a baby, you'll be fine. Suddenly you see the baby world you probably weren't so aware of before, like when you walk a dog you suddenly get sucked into the doggy world:haha:
> 
> And Luna maybe you could just formula feed the feeds that might allow you to get out and about, I'm sure a bit of adventuring is as important to you both as breastmilk, so you could do a swap?:shrug: A feed for an outing? I'd go crazy cooped up- the thing that stopped me going out too much was snow when Holly was born but I still had to get out and about. And Rhyko will need to see the Christmas lights soon! I know your stance on formula, but fresh air and daylight is massively important for good health in babies too, so it's six of one and half a dozen of the other, as my dad would say:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes im a bit of a socialiser (my school reports all said cassie likes to talk about social matters rather than get on with her work ) :haha: and if my daughter is anything like me she will be up for a little bit of a mooch out into town/friends/familys for some chitter chatter :cloud9:
> 
> The thing that worries me is....alot LOT of people have said you loose some of your friends when you have a baby! :cry: I suppose im used to going out on nights out, holidays, partying with a lot of my friends (typical uni/party girl life).....on the other hand i have friends that are mummies and those who are married and TTC so i suppose they will be inclined to stay interested :shrug::shrug:
> 
> i love love love holly's cards.....i want one :brat:Click to expand...

Ha ha I have trouble imagining you being a billy no mates.:haha: You'll be just fine, and you'll make new friends, and keep the old ones. Anyway friendships always change over the years, babies or no babies:shrug: By the way, yes your bump did indeed 'blossom' from 20 weeks to 24! :shock: :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> I can relate Luna...I don't have the pumping issue of course, but don't have a family support network around. It would be nice but I've managed just fine and so will you I'm sure. Are there even friends you can lean on once in a while?Click to expand...

I need someone to look after Holly while I do my GTT, 3hrs with turbo Holly is quite alot to ask of my ex!:wacko: Scans and gyn appointments where he's with her for 20 mins I don't mind, but 3hrs? The poor man! And I REALLY don't want to do it next Monday morning when my parents are over because I have just fun things planned but I guess I'm going to have to:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit did you get my BBM about the piggies landing? :hugs: Fank yoo soooooo xxxxx
> 
> I did..just now! You're welcome. I trust they arrived in a decent state?Click to expand...

Perfectus Maximus :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> I can imagine its overwhelming! this is what i worry about because i will be in the house all the time on my own and i think i too will feel lonely cos im so used to being around people...but im aiming to keep myself busy by arranging to meet friends, walk into town, pop to meet my mum and Mil for there lunch breaks......could you do something like that :shrug: so you have things to look forward to and so you feel you have support from friends?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Cassie, there's loads of fun stuff to do with a baby, you'll be fine. Suddenly you see the baby world you probably weren't so aware of before, like when you walk a dog you suddenly get sucked into the doggy world:haha:
> 
> And Luna maybe you could just formula feed the feeds that might allow you to get out and about, I'm sure a bit of adventuring is as important to you both as breastmilk, so you could do a swap?:shrug: A feed for an outing? I'd go crazy cooped up- the thing that stopped me going out too much was snow when Holly was born but I still had to get out and about. And Rhyko will need to see the Christmas lights soon! I know your stance on formula, but fresh air and daylight is massively important for good health in babies too, so it's six of one and half a dozen of the other, as my dad would say:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes im a bit of a socialiser (my school reports all said cassie likes to talk about social matters rather than get on with her work ) :haha: and if my daughter is anything like me she will be up for a little bit of a mooch out into town/friends/familys for some chitter chatter :cloud9:
> 
> The thing that worries me is....alot LOT of people have said you loose some of your friends when you have a baby! :cry: I suppose im used to going out on nights out, holidays, partying with a lot of my friends (typical uni/party girl life).....on the other hand i have friends that are mummies and those who are married and TTC so i suppose they will be inclined to stay interested :shrug::shrug:
> 
> i love love love holly's cards.....i want one :brat:Click to expand...

Cassie...I don't think you'll lose any REAL friends once the baby arrives, at least I haven't anyway. At the weekend, we had our "childless very much by choice" friends to stay from Friday to Sunday and I was quite worried that the whole dynamic of our friendships would be too changed now that Cara is here. I needn't have worried, it was fine :thumbup: although very different as no late nights, only the odd glass of plonk etc I hope I can still hold a conversation with a childless person anyway :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Cassie , I know what you mean about the friends part - but honestly those good close friends will always be there ! X


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> I can relate Luna...I don't have the pumping issue of course, but don't have a family support network around. It would be nice but I've managed just fine and so will you I'm sure. Are there even friends you can lean on once in a while?Click to expand...
> 
> I need someone to look after Holly while I do my GTT, 3hrs with turbo Holly is quite alot to ask of my ex!:wacko: Scans and gyn appointments where he's with her for 20 mins I don't mind, but 3hrs? The poor man! And I REALLY don't want to do it next Monday morning when my parents are over because I have just fun things planned but I guess I'm going to have to:nope:Click to expand...


I'll have her! it means i can practice my baby skills on a human rather than the cat :haha: plus we can paint and dance and make cakes! it would be a lovely day! send her in a parcel to me! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Magic biscuits with stars on:happydance: The blanket I'm knitting for my navel orange:happydance: It's taking ages, but then I have ages to go so that's ok
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 0









009.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B and Crunch,
> Unfortunately there isn't anyone to help me out during the day. My parents both work full time and I don't have any siblings or anything. And DHs parents/siblings are half way across the country :shrug:
> 
> I just have to figure it out on my own. I feel very lonely. I didn't think I would feel this way when I looked fondly forward to having a little one when I was pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> I can imagine its overwhelming! this is what i worry about because i will be in the house all the time on my own and i think i too will feel lonely cos im so used to being around people...but im aiming to keep myself busy by arranging to meet friends, walk into town, pop to meet my mum and Mil for there lunch breaks......could you do something like that :shrug: so you have things to look forward to and so you feel you have support from friends?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Cassie, there's loads of fun stuff to do with a baby, you'll be fine. Suddenly you see the baby world you probably weren't so aware of before, like when you walk a dog you suddenly get sucked into the doggy world:haha:
> 
> And Luna maybe you could just formula feed the feeds that might allow you to get out and about, I'm sure a bit of adventuring is as important to you both as breastmilk, so you could do a swap?:shrug: A feed for an outing? I'd go crazy cooped up- the thing that stopped me going out too much was snow when Holly was born but I still had to get out and about. And Rhyko will need to see the Christmas lights soon! I know your stance on formula, but fresh air and daylight is massively important for good health in babies too, so it's six of one and half a dozen of the other, as my dad would say:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes im a bit of a socialiser (my school reports all said cassie likes to talk about social matters rather than get on with her work ) :haha: and if my daughter is anything like me she will be up for a little bit of a mooch out into town/friends/familys for some chitter chatter :cloud9:
> 
> The thing that worries me is....alot LOT of people have said you loose some of your friends when you have a baby! :cry: I suppose im used to going out on nights out, holidays, partying with a lot of my friends (typical uni/party girl life).....on the other hand i have friends that are mummies and those who are married and TTC so i suppose they will be inclined to stay interested :shrug::shrug:
> 
> i love love love holly's cards.....i want one :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> Cassie...I don't think you'll lose any REAL friends once the baby arrives, at least I haven't anyway. At the weekend, we had our "childless very much by choice" friends to stay from Friday to Sunday and I was quite worried that the whole dynamic of our friendships would be too changed now that Cara is here. I needn't have worried, it was fine :thumbup: although very different as no late nights, only the odd glass of plonk etc I hope I can still hold a conversation with a childless person anyway :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: i know its going to be so weird being around my best mate all the time, we have grown up together and have done lots of erm.....naughty things together:blush: so its weired when i see her cos i have to be on good behaviour, no naughty tricks and bed by 10pm hahaha! im such a granny! but i know she doesnt care and will be a friend for life....although i must admit she probably took more time to adjust that me and *her* was having a baby! not me and dave! :haha:

And i agree crunchie i think real friends love you whether there is a baby or not! im really lucky to as i know if i ever wanted to go see my friends alone without baby i have plenty of trustworthy babysitters...its just whether i will be able to tear myself apart from her :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie I plan to be like you. Put munchkina in the "boogy" as OH calls it with his accent (he means buggy) and walk into town and meet work colleagues etc.


----------



## Sarachka

And woooo cassie youve had a mega grOwth spurt!!


----------



## Sarachka

Going maternity clothes shopping now!!


----------



## poas

Evening-back later xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Going maternity clothes shopping now!!

:happydance: I was so excited when I did my first belly shopping, even this time round it was pretty damn exciting getting my tunics the other day and my sexy-not jeans on Saturday!! Have fun dude and be sure to tell/show all!! Actually I want to come with you :hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

Cassie, I think of this every time I think of your cat :haha:
https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/3/6/128808773588324475.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Evening-back later xx

Just a flying visit then?:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Going maternity clothes shopping now!!

Must post pictures :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love roller blading, really fancy a roller blade. Zoom zoom


----------



## addie25

Babies look great no reason for the bleeding all looks fine!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I love roller blading, really fancy a roller blade. Zoom zoom

I broke 3 ribs rollerblading - the only time I ever built up any speed


...admittedly, I had had quite a bit of gin and tonic prior to donning the things :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Babies look great no reason for the bleeding all looks fine!!

Excellent news :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Babies look great no reason for the bleeding all looks fine!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: glad to hear it 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

Adam's out playing playstation at his friends house. I might watch Twilight :cloud9: forget all about this stupid cycle. For now. I could eat shit instead of tea :-k while I had a mahoussive dinner at 2pm :shrug: :shrug: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Babies look great no reason for the bleeding all looks fine!!

Yay, Addie! Wonderful news ! :baby::baby:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Babies look great no reason for the bleeding all looks fine!!

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

special mommy showing her baby :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Babies look great no reason for the bleeding all looks fine!!

Brilliant ! Bet it was lovely seeing then again x


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, that is beyond adorable!


----------



## addie25

It was nice seeing the babies!! Ok time for a nap I just threw up in a parking lot on my way to the car with my friend :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just feeling like crying! im so fed up :cry:

got a call from receptionist,she said dr will call 10.30am tommorow as test result its abnormal.
she wouldnt tell me what test result.

iv had GD test,urine test and strep B test.

im feeling so stressed why cant they ring me! :hissy: instead leave me with that and im supposed to sleep :(


----------



## LunaLady

I wonder what April is up to? I hope she's okay! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I forgot to say earlier that I saw a boy with scabies today...haven't stopped scratching all day :wacko:

Good night turtles
Another long day of patients tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

I realized I never posted pictures of the cute stuff Hayley and April sent for little Rhyko! 

I have been ever so grateful for all the little things they sent - Rhyko would have been wearing the same couple outfits over and over if not for our dear sweet turtles!!
*
Hayley sent:

Even a cute little hand knit sweater her gran's friend made for Nate! 

And this:

A dear sweet little turtle! *

*April sent:


Such cute little outfits! Rhyko is so very stylish! *

*Thank you, girls! And thank you to sweet little James and Nate for sharing their outgrowns with Rhyko!

Rhyko is starting to outgrow his newborn sized things, so I'm looking forward to passing things on to the next Turtle babe! Obviously I have lots of boy stuff, but I have neutral stuff, too! *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow what beautiful things Luna! So kind of Hayley and April :hugs:

Clare try not to worry love. Make sure you've got everything in your hospital bag for tomorrow just in case it's something they want to induce you for. It'll be just fine :hugs: Maybe you'll go into labour tonight anyway and you wont have a night of worry :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just had a lovely dog walk, such a crisp cold night and I saw every star in the sky! Sooo beautiful. Followed by a lavender bath so feeling pretty chillaxed. Just monging around with my blanket knitting and lappy waiting for my bloods at half past now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I wonder what April is up to? I hope she's okay! :hugs:

I've had BBM news, she's good- busy weekend visiting family and hopes to get on soon:flower:


----------



## cassie04

Its takeaway time aghhhhhhhh :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Babies look great no reason for the bleeding all looks fine!!

Fabulous, though I wasn't worried. Like you weren't when I had bleeding! Did you get a look at the nubs?:haha: Oh my gawd, double nubs, what do they meeeeaan?


----------



## Sarachka

So operation "buy maternity" clothes was a big old FAIL. I feel absolutely awful about myself already and all day I've had stupid colleagues pointing out weight gain and calling me fat. NO FUNNY. not now, not ever. I couldn't find any work trousers to fit so ended up crying in the car park just now lol AWESOME


----------



## cassie04

awwww sarah :hugs: its deffo not fair what ur work friends said but they will definitly only meant it light heartdly! i defo think hormones make us take things the wrong way! :dohh: i have just finished crying to dave cos lots of people have said my bump is TOO big! :cry: so dave has bought us a takeaway to celebrate the *big fat bump *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So operation "buy maternity" clothes was a big old FAIL. I feel absolutely awful about myself already and all day I've had stupid colleagues pointing out weight gain and calling me fat. NO FUNNY. not now, not ever. I couldn't find any work trousers to fit so ended up crying in the car park just now lol AWESOME

Monkey hugs:hugs:monkey hugs:hugs:monkey hugs:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

On a practical note are you a dresses person Sarachka? I found it much easier to find smart maternity dresses than trousers when I was preggo with Holly and working and had to look smart. Much more comfy too.


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> On a practical note are you a dresses person Sarachka? I found it much easier to find smart maternity dresses than trousers when I was preggo with Holly and working and had to look smart. Much more comfy too.

I agree maternity dresses are the one!i love asos! its my favourite and they do maternity....heres the link!

https://www.asos.com/Women/Maternity/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=5813

plus you can get free delivery and returns!

and there clothes are more modern....i often find they think your pregnant so u should dress really plain!!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So operation "buy maternity" clothes was a big old FAIL. I feel absolutely awful about myself already and all day I've had stupid colleagues pointing out weight gain and calling me fat. NO FUNNY. not now, not ever. I couldn't find any work trousers to fit so ended up crying in the car park just now lol AWESOME

Aw Sezi..ignore them, they're most likely jealous of your beautiful bump or think that they're funny. Have you tried the belly bands? I used them around 25-30 weeks or so and it helped me stay in my own clothes a bit longer. I could send you mine if it would help?


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greenies
*
84
79
106*

Funny because at lunch I ate potatoes which were a killer for me last pregnancy so I checked after an hour so if there was a spike I could pedal harder or something on the exercise bike but they were at 84, already back to normal :shrug: I had fish and spinach in créme fraiche with them so maybe it was the combination that made them work, or the cycling. Dunno but it was nice to eat potatoes!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 3 greenies
> *
> 84
> 79
> 106*
> 
> Funny because at lunch I ate potatoes which were a killer for me last pregnancy so I checked after an hour so if there was a spike I could pedal harder or something on the exercise bike but they were at 84, already back to normal :shrug: I had fish and spinach in créme fraiche with them so maybe it was the combination that made them work, or the cycling. Dunno but it was nice to eat potatoes!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So operation "buy maternity" clothes was a big old FAIL. I feel absolutely awful about myself already and all day I've had stupid colleagues pointing out weight gain and calling me fat. NO FUNNY. not now, not ever. I couldn't find any work trousers to fit so ended up crying in the car park just now lol AWESOME
> 
> Aw Sezi..ignore them, they're most likely jealous of your beautiful bump or think that they're funny. Have you tried the belly bands? I used them around 25-30 weeks or so and it helped me stay in my own clothes a bit longer. I could send you mine if it would help?Click to expand...

I wanted to look at belly bands but they didnt have them. How do I wear them?! 

Thanks guys, you know when you just feel awful about something and then some poofuck goes and confirms it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie that link's great, thanks!! Hope they post to France! I want that lacy black number for Christmas parties :happydance:

I got some bright stripey tights the other day to cheer up my black tunic dress :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> So operation "buy maternity" clothes was a big old FAIL. I feel absolutely awful about myself already and all day I've had stupid colleagues pointing out weight gain and calling me fat. NO FUNNY. not now, not ever. I couldn't find any work trousers to fit so ended up crying in the car park just now lol AWESOME

what the hell is wrong with people !!!! :hugs: sorry they are being shits ! 

I found Next to be great for workwear.... I bought one pair of black trousers and jeans and they lasted me all the way through :thumbup: I only liked under bump items but that may have been due to it being summer.

https://www.next.co.uk/shop/categor...oductaffiliation-motherandbaby-gender-women-0


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So operation "buy maternity" clothes was a big old FAIL. I feel absolutely awful about myself already and all day I've had stupid colleagues pointing out weight gain and calling me fat. NO FUNNY. not now, not ever. I couldn't find any work trousers to fit so ended up crying in the car park just now lol AWESOME
> 
> Aw Sezi..ignore them, they're most likely jealous of your beautiful bump or think that they're funny. Have you tried the belly bands? I used them around 25-30 weeks or so and it helped me stay in my own clothes a bit longer. I could send you mine if it would help?Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to look at belly bands but they didnt have them. How do I wear them?!
> 
> Thanks guys, you know when you just feel awful about something and then some poofuck goes and confirms it.Click to expand...

The belly band is worn over your trousers/jeans etc around your middle so that you can leave your trousers undone and they are held up by the belly band. It looks like you are wearing a fitted tunic under whatever you are wearing on top. Hope that makes sense. I have black and white.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I always wondered what a belly band was :dohh: 

Night night gremlins https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif Sleep well all xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm an avocado tomorrow https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi girls! I'm trapped in training all day! :( it is CD1 for me, no surprises here, except having the voms before work this morning! Has jaynie tested today?? What's the latest?


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh kit i hate to seem like I've solicited them from you but they sound ideal!


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Newbs :wave:

Oh dear..sorry you're stuck and sorry about CD1 :( Oh, and sorry about the voms.....are you ok now?

Missing you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night Bethany :hugs:

Mmmmmm avocado :munch:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Cassie that link's great, thanks!! Hope they post to France! I want that lacy black number for Christmas parties :happydance:
> 
> I got some bright stripey tights the other day to cheer up my black tunic dress :thumbup:

yes its my favourite shop ever! its wear i get all my clothes when pregnant and not pregnant! they have sooooo many beatiful things! and if u look in the sale they do some bargains!!!!!!!i love that black lace dress! they say free deliveries world wide :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ooh kit i hate to seem like I've solicited them from you but they sound ideal!

They're yours :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I used to love ASOS when I was a skinny little thing. Now I just don't feel like I can pull off trendy. I feel awful!!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ooh kit i hate to seem like I've solicited them from you but they sound ideal!
> 
> They're yours :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I've come over all emotional :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I used to love ASOS when I was a skinny little thing. Now I just don't feel like I can pull off trendy. I feel awful!!

I was the same, and to be honest have rubbish self loathe days still as I am still heavier than pre-pregnancy, but then I always did. We could tell you that you're gorgeous a million times but if you're anything like me, it still wouldn't cancel out the odd negative comment :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> I used to love ASOS when I was a skinny little thing. Now I just don't feel like I can pull off trendy. I feel awful!!


I know what you mean! if your skinny there are so many cute tiny skimpy dresses, but i must admit i put on alot of weight before being preggo and i still foudn lots of trendy clothes that are more loose fitting but still look fashionable and hid all the lump and bumps!

But i dont care whether i can pull it of or not i REFUSE to dress like a granny cos im preggo! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I know I've been incredibly absent but I'm so overwhelmed and as of right now, I'm fighting tears... I need some help or reassurance.

Went to Leo's appointment today. His doctor is trying to tell me he is most likely going to need a circumcision because his "hole is too small". What?? I'm suspicious because when she first learned he was not circumcised she gave an odd expression and said, "oh. Well... I mean.... That's okay." That and he urinates just fine, trust me... He has a good stream. :haha: Next she tells me how awful it is that I'm not taking my pre natals (they were making me sick), then tells me that I need to get him some vit D because I'm not giving him enough because I'm breastfeeding. She foes on to tell that I need to stop feeding him when he wakes at night.... I walk away feeling like I'm the worst parent in the world. Awesome. 

And on top if it all... He got 3 jabs today and he was so upset and.... :cry: I feel so broken today.


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> I know I've been incredibly absent but I'm so overwhelmed and as of right now, I'm fighting tears... I need some help or reassurance.
> 
> Went to Leo's appointment today. His doctor is trying to tell me he is most likely going to need a circumcision because his "hole is too small". What?? I'm suspicious because when she first learned he was not circumcised she gave an odd expression and said, "oh. Well... I mean.... That's okay." That and he urinates just fine, trust me... He has a good stream. :haha: Next she tells me how awful it is that I'm not taking my pre natals (they were making me sick), then tells me that I need to get him some vit D because I'm not giving him enough because I'm breastfeeding. She foes on to tell that I need to stop feeding him when he wakes at night.... I walk away feeling like I'm the worst parent in the world. Awesome.
> 
> And on top if it all... He got 3 jabs today and he was so upset and.... :cry: I feel so broken today.

Who the fuck is this bitch?!

The only thing you "need" to do is tell her to jog on and switch to another doctor!!

Hugs


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I know I've been incredibly absent but I'm so overwhelmed and as of right now, I'm fighting tears... I need some help or reassurance.
> 
> Went to Leo's appointment today. His doctor is trying to tell me he is most likely going to need a circumcision because his "hole is too small". What?? I'm suspicious because when she first learned he was not circumcised she gave an odd expression and said, "oh. Well... I mean.... That's okay." That and he urinates just fine, trust me... He has a good stream. :haha: Next she tells me how awful it is that I'm not taking my pre natals (they were making me sick), then tells me that I need to get him some vit D because I'm not giving him enough because I'm breastfeeding. She foes on to tell that I need to stop feeding him when he wakes at night.... I walk away feeling like I'm the worst parent in the world. Awesome.
> 
> And on top if it all... He got 3 jabs today and he was so upset and.... :cry: I feel so broken today.

Oh, Molly!! :hugs:

Well, I wouldn't listen to a single thing that wretched woman said. And I would find a new ped! Are there any naturopathic doctors near you? I have found they tend to be a lot more gentle and of course accepting to leaving things natural and whatnot!

I'm not taking my prenatals, either. I am taking a vit d supplement because my levels were so low during my pregnancy, but other than that nothing! And Rhyko seems just fine! Other than this reflux business.

I think you are a wonderful mother and you have been dealing with so much stress since Leo was born, you deserve a metal of honor!!

I say ignore her, leave Leo's man parts alone and keep up with your breastfeeding - everything will be fine!

Lots of hugs for you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I know I've been incredibly absent but I'm so overwhelmed and as of right now, I'm fighting tears... I need some help or reassurance.
> 
> Went to Leo's appointment today. His doctor is trying to tell me he is most likely going to need a circumcision because his "hole is too small". What?? I'm suspicious because when she first learned he was not circumcised she gave an odd expression and said, "oh. Well... I mean.... That's okay." That and he urinates just fine, trust me... He has a good stream. :haha: Next she tells me how awful it is that I'm not taking my pre natals (they were making me sick), then tells me that I need to get him some vit D because I'm not giving him enough because I'm breastfeeding. She foes on to tell that I need to stop feeding him when he wakes at night.... I walk away feeling like I'm the worst parent in the world. Awesome.
> 
> And on top if it all... He got 3 jabs today and he was so upset and.... :cry: I feel so broken today.

Oh Molly :hugs: I don't quite know what to say about your so called doc :shrug: To say she's lacking in support would be quite the understatement! I'm no doctor so I cannot comment on the circumcision but how would removing his foreskin increase the size of his hole? :shrug: As for everything else....she's not his mother, YOU ARE! You know your son better than she does and have a proven track record with your two beautiful girls so she need to shut the f**k up and give you a break!!! Is Leo ailing in any way Molly because if he's not, I can't see why she said all of this. :shrug:

You're a fantastic mum...do not ever think otherwise :kiss::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, I'm sorry you had a tough time shopping! I know just how you feel :hugs: I used to be a wisp of a thing and well, now, I'm not at all and haven't been for years. Clothes shopping is HARD!

But - you are not fat in any sense of the word and if anyone is telling you you are, then they are jealous of your fine figure! And you've got a gorgeous little baby inside you! Baby bumps don't count as 'fat'!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Anyways what has a foreskin got to do with his pee-hole? It's the same size either way, right?


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks girls. I don't feel that I'm doing anything wrong. It's nice to have some back up. :hugs: Good thing I didn't tell her that I still rock him to sleep before I lay him down. :blush:

She also told me to force back his foreskin to "stretch" the hole so it can get "bigger". :shock: :cry: No. I won't. (-[ 


Ay deck she did my head in today. :cry:


----------



## Essie

Ugh sounds like Sarah and Molly are both dealing with tosspots today :growlmad: 

Sarah, sorry people at work are making you feel shitty. Ignore them, they sound miserable and jealous :hugs:

Molly, if Leo is peeing fine and all seems okay I'd get a second opinion. Sounds like the doctor is making recommendations based on her personal opinion rather than her medical one :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, he's not ill by any stretch. On the top of the growth charts and very hearty. I'll send a pic via email. 

Sez, apparently its the opening of his foreskin that is too small. :shrug: if it was, wouldn't that effect his stream? Cause infection? Or pain? I don't know but I don't buy into her shitake.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, he's not ill by any stretch. On the top of the growth charts and very hearty. I'll send a pic via email.
> 
> Sez, apparently its the opening of his foreskin that is too small. :shrug: if it was, wouldn't that effect his stream? Cause infection? Or pain? I don't know but I don't buy into her shitake.

Molly...I remember when I was a nanny, the little boy I looked after kept getting a sore pee pee and it turned out to be a condition called Balanitis (I think if memory serves me) and he needed to go and have his foreskin stretched. The thing is, it was only because he had had a couple of infections that this was diagnosed...what evidence does the doc have about Leo?


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cassie that link's great, thanks!! Hope they post to France! I want that lacy black number for Christmas parties :happydance:
> 
> I got some bright stripey tights the other day to cheer up my black tunic dress :thumbup:
> 
> yes its my favourite shop ever! its wear i get all my clothes when pregnant and not pregnant! they have sooooo many beatiful things! and if u look in the sale they do some bargains!!!!!!!i love that black lace dress! they say free deliveries world wide :shrug:Click to expand...

Asos is one of my favourite shops too!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Kit, he's not ill by any stretch. On the top of the growth charts and very hearty. I'll send a pic via email.
> 
> Sez, apparently its the opening of his foreskin that is too small. :shrug: if it was, wouldn't that effect his stream? Cause infection? Or pain? I don't know but I don't buy into her shitake.

Firstly is this woman a prfessional? Secondly how can she know YET? OMFG! Molls sometimes with you girls in the States, I wonder if you end up having pointless procedures because of your system... Like our NHS don't do pointless op's because it's govt/taxpayers money.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, her only evidence came from when she took off his diaper and forced his foreskin back.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, we most definitely do have pointless things done medically. I personally feel like she trying to force him to fit a certain mold kwim?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, her only evidence came from when she took off his diaper and forced his foreskin back.

If in time he experiences problems then maybe you need to look at taking steps but right now I can't see why you would start messing with him? Certainly it seems that circumcision would be quite dramatic and possibly completely unnecessary at this time.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, that's how I feel about it. If there really is a problem that can only be resolved by circumcisio then so be it but... :shrug: I just don't believe her, I have no reason for how I feel other than a gut feeling.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, that's how I feel about it. If there really is a problem that can only be resolved by circumcisio then so be it but... :shrug: I just don't believe her, I have no reason for how I feel other than a gut feeling.

What does DH say?


----------



## poas

When Harri had his 6wk check they looked him over and said he was fine,at his 12wk appointment (I don't think they do this now,or may have been where I was a younger mum to ensure I hadnt tattooed him or something) I saw an american locum-she said pretty much what your dr did...I left in floods of tears,scared something was wrong with my perfect boy and told my mum what had happened-she marched us back in and we got 2nd opinion with 1st dr present-NO PROBLEM.
Is circumcision 'the done thing' in USA Moll? Anyhow-I agree with Kit-till you have any slight reason to think there's a problem (and lets face it-you're the one most likely to experience at close range) with his pee flow, I would ignore her.And send her his soiled nappies-not for research, just revenge :)


----------



## Sarachka

OH has informed me that the bitches at work are just jealous bc I have a gorgeous boyfriend. Hooookay!


----------



## kit_cat

Ain't nothing wrong with this beautiful little chap :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Esme will be 6weeks old tomorrow......how!??!!?!? Also,meant to ask after reading Luna's post, when do babies normally hold their heads, obv Esme was nearly 2wks overcooked so I think that has a strong bearing, but she held her head from birth a bit wobbly, and for last 2-3wks she has held it up all the time she is held? I know she is strong anyway as she has been able to roll onto her side (not over) since birth-the midwives were astonished.
Any knowledge lovelies?


----------



## poas

OMG How cute is Leo?!?! B-E-A-UTIFUL Molly!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> When Harri had his 6wk check they looked him over and said he was fine,at his 12wk appointment (I don't think they do this now,or may have been where I was a younger mum to ensure I hadnt tattooed him or something) I saw an american locum-she said pretty much what your dr did...I left in floods of tears,scared something was wrong with my perfect boy and told my mum what had happened-she marched us back in and we got 2nd opinion with 1st dr present-NO PROBLEM.
> Is circumcision 'the done thing' in USA Moll? Anyhow-I agree with Kit-till you have any slight reason to think there's a problem (and lets face it-you're the one most likely to experience at close range) with his pee flow, I would ignore her.And send her his soiled nappies-not for research, just revenge :)

:haha:
Yay Lissy... a definite "poo in the post" occasion!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OH has informed me that the bitches at work are just jealous bc I have a gorgeous boyfriend. Hooookay!

Oh so modest!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Esme will be 6weeks old tomorrow......how!??!!?!? Also,meant to ask after reading Luna's post, when do babies normally hold their heads, obv Esme was nearly 2wks overcooked so I think that has a strong bearing, but she held her head from birth a bit wobbly, and for last 2-3wks she has held it up all the time she is held? I know she is strong anyway as she has been able to roll onto her side (not over) since birth-the midwives were astonished.
> Any knowledge lovelies?

Well, I know that at Cara's 6 week check, that was one thing the doctor wanted to check she could do. Around 4 weeks I believe you should start to see some neck strength.


----------



## kit_cat

It's nighty night from me lovelies....I'm tagging along to my friend's mother and baby group tomorrow morning so might not catch you all until later :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh my Molly he's grown :shock: what a handsome chappie he is!! :cloud9: :kiss:


----------



## poas

Is anyone watching 'Never Mind the Buzzcocks?' I love love love Noel Fielding!


----------



## poas

Night Kit x


----------



## poas

poosticks. You have all vamooshed.


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Is anyone watching 'Never Mind the Buzzcocks?' I love love love Noel Fielding!

I'm not watching it - love Noel Fielding & the Mighty Boosh :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm here Lissy :hi: :hi: 

I was thinking it's mad that you took so long to get a digi :bfp: and Esme was so big! I love all your Facebook photos... 

I enjoyed twilight - just gonna chat and bnb for a bit and then go to bed myself! Need a more productive day tomorrow.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with this beautiful little chap :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 296407
> View attachment 296410

Just adorable!!!!!


----------



## poas

I know-I was so offput by the amount of time it took me to get bfp (and then not as high as it 'should' be) that when I went for my early scan at 7wks I was convinced I would be told it was a mistake. And yet when I had my early mc 2months before,Ihad lines 4days before period was even due?!
I hope you're feeling ok?


----------



## addie25

My tendinitis in my hand is not getting better and so I have to stop using it that way it heals. I may not be on often bc of it for a few days :nope: Ill still try n come on a bit but it's hard to type with one hand :dohh:


----------



## poas

Oooh Jaynie you just reminded me to upload my pics :)


----------



## Mollykins

OH just now knows, he essentially said she can piss off and that we are changing doctors. 

Oh and yes, circumcision is ever popular here in the US.


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> I know-I was so offput by the amount of time it took me to get bfp (and then not as high as it 'should' be) that when I went for my early scan at 7wks I was convinced I would be told it was a mistake. And yet when I had my early mc 2months before,Ihad lines 4days before period was even due?!
> I hope you're feeling ok?

I am ok, worried my OH is going to get dragged in to my long cycles though I really don't see the need for an SA. when I clearly have something maybe that needs looking at... I might do the dreaded google! It is a minefield this TTC stuff!


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> My tendinitis in my hand is not getting better and so I have to stop using it that way it heals. I may not be on often bc of it for a few days :nope: Ill still try n come on a bit but it's hard to type with one hand :dohh:

Oh no! I hope you recover. It always sounds quite painful :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Are they different pics to the ones on Facebook?


----------



## poas

Just a few new ones,on fb now-I always upload as I lost most of my baby pics of Harri :( luckily not all, and I have hard copies of some and family and friends had some, but now I just like to know it is backed up online/memory card/hard drive...


----------



## poas

Addie I had to have ops on my hand,wrist and elbow as my tendons and ligaments got f'd up-I hope it eases off a bit soon, I find mine is always much worse as the cold weather comes in,and damp weather too.Winding will flare it up if you are like me, so maybe you should look into a few gentle exercises to strengthen it? I do about 2mins morning and night and they help :)


----------



## poas

A few pics for non fb'ers...my hippy baby :) and the red fleece thing is actually a ladybird looking thing...but it didn't really show in the pics!D'oh!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









021.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









008.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Stay away from google !!!!!

I had tendinitis twice in my right hand and was told I'd need surgery if I got it again. This time it's my left hand. I'm in a brace but scared if I keep texting with my right thumb I'll get it in my right hand again so u should not be typing rt now :dohh:

I will look up exercises. My doctor told me mine is because of how frequently I text but it's hard to stop!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Gorge Lissy. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

She's such a precious little one, Lissy! :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie ?????? It's a 4.30 party ..... 

Hi Luna x

Sorry about the drs Molly - big hugs ! What an awful appt ! How could she say these things ! And what did she mean about no night feeding also? Let him scream, even if he is hungry ? I would have been so upset


----------



## Crunchie

Lissy ! She is so gorgeous xxx

I worry about losing my pics all the time


----------



## LunaLady

Hey Crunchster :hi:

Yeah, I wondered too what molly's dr meant about no night feeding?? What would be the reasoning behind that? Other than starvation??


----------



## LunaLady

Molly! Little Leo sure is a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Girls, she told me to quit night feeds cold turkey, though it might be too un comfortable for me because I'm breastfeeding... Her reasons for no night feeds? To force him to understand that night time is for sleeping, not eating.

She also told me to just lay him in his crib at night and walk away, that he needed to fall asleep on his own. Self soothe and all that.

I think I hate her.


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie ?????? It's a 4.30 party .....
> 
> Hi Luna x
> 
> Sorry about the drs Molly - big hugs ! What an awful appt ! How could she say these things ! And what did she mean about no night feeding also? Let him scream, even if he is hungry ? I would have been so upset

I know i missed another one! I'm trying what B said and not picking her up to feed as soon as I hear fist sucking. If I don't pick her up she goes back to sleep so I don't think she's actually hungry maybe just soothing herself back to sleep :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Girls, she told me to quit night feeds cold turkey, though it might be too un comfortable for me because I'm breastfeeding... Her reasons for no night feeds? To force him to understand that night time is for sleeping, not eating.
> 
> She also told me to just lay him in his crib at night and walk away, that he needed to fall asleep on his own. Self soothe and all that.
> 
> I think I hate her.

Your doctor is nuts :fool: I would not listen to a word she says.


----------



## Mollykins

I am so overwhelmed! Leo is fighting a fever and vomming thanks to his jabs and I'm trying to fight pneumonia in my youngest DD. Mustard bath for her tomorrow I think. I'm glad my oldest is started to feel better though. My house chores are falling behind... its such a depressing thing. :nope: I need a nanny for a few hours so I can put a good scrubbing in. 

I wish I still had my bike. Stupid thieves. :grr:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello girls managed to get wifi on the lurker!!! 
Its my big boys birthday today 11............wow where did that time go hey........It goes so fast just been comparing their weights and nate weighed more at birth than reece and now nate weighs less than what reece did at this many weeks old 

I really hope your all well bbm ladies please keep me in the loop :)

We should find out about the house today /tomorrow

Happy tuesdays


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Esme will be 6weeks old tomorrow......how!??!!?!? Also,meant to ask after reading Luna's post, when do babies normally hold their heads, obv Esme was nearly 2wks overcooked so I think that has a strong bearing, but she held her head from birth a bit wobbly, and for last 2-3wks she has held it up all the time she is held? I know she is strong anyway as she has been able to roll onto her side (not over) since birth-the midwives were astonished.
> Any knowledge lovelies?

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this question because Holly held her head from birth and all the nurses went on about how 'tonique' she was- she could almost belly crawl and like Esme could roll from really early too:haha: :smug: She was born 5 days early. BUT I don't think it changes much in the long run though because she wasn't an early walker or anything, (she did crawl early though, by 4 months she was getting around on her belly and elbows very quickly, we called her 'The Slug' :haha:)-but it is fun to have an early head holder just for the amusement value :haha: I'll post a pic of her taken at the hospital- she was born at 4:45 pm and this pic was taken the next morning.....


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Hayley - happy birthday Reece!! :wohoo: :yipee:. GL with the house :thumbup: 

Just chilling again this morning after my twilight fest, I feel naked without something twilight to do today :haha: I'm helping my Mum in London tomorrow so up early for the train and back late :nope: but the cash will help with Christmas presents :cloud9: 

I'm going to send a PM out about our secret Santa today! We do indeed have to get a shifty on :happydance: I am excited...


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck on the house! :thumbup:

Aww, and look who has an avocado! :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

And oh yes, BIG happy birthday to Master Reece. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow our boys are all 11 now!! Happy B'day Reece!!:cake:

Molly I would deffo get a second opinion about the op before doing anything. My London friend's little boy, the one born the same time as Holly, had to have a willy op at about 4months- I'm not sure of the details but he's all better for it, but there was something wrong in his case, so if to you there's nothing wrong with Leo then I'd deffo get a second opinion! A few vitamins probably won't do any harm with the winter coming up, try not to be too hurt by the doc lovely :hug: Leo is soooo handsome in those pics Molly! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

B, my girls were also early to do things. Leo is remarkably lazy comparatively. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Good luck on the house! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww, and look who has an avocado! :awww:

Me! :yipee: Me! :yipee: Me! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, my girls were also early to do things. Leo is remarkably lazy comparatively. :shrug:

Well that's the funny thing, Holly isn't actually early to do things- she had advanced head holding and Slug skills but that's about it:haha: All her friends are chatting away now for example- not a word from Holly:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They say it's lazy 3rd baby syndrome- I had it, Holly has it, Leo has it. They rely on their older siblings to do stuff for them, that's what my mum said I did and Holly's the same! She just grunts at Simon and Julien and they fetch and carry for her, so she doesn't really need to talk yet!!


----------



## Mollykins

B, I'm not hurt a bit by that bloody tosspot. [-( (nice verbage eh? :haha:) OH and I've decided it best to change doctors, at best, we see the world a but differently when it comes to child rearing. Pfft.


----------



## Mollykins

Lazy baby syndrome? Sounds more like clever baby sydrome. :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Reece says thank you for his birthday wishes from his turtle aunts jaynie,molly + beffany!!

Happy avocado day B and sezi xx

Molly your doctor sounds like a nut job crazy person is she for real does she have children??


----------



## Mollykins

She says she has daughter... I wish I could tell her dogs don't count. :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The hospital photographer thought Holly was funny too, the way she lifted her head up for all the pics :haha: My mum has the colour version of this pic, and some others the hospital lady took, and everyone comments on her head. To be honest I didn't know that babies had floppy heads until people told me that Holly was weird, so my next baby I'll have to remember that Holly was odd and a floppy head is normal!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of doctors, it's Little Miss Munkie's turn today :awww: Jabs and her vitamin D for the next 3 months. She ain't gonna enjoy it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cfggffffffffvvvfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffkmmmm;;mm;m;;;;;;;;;mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm;mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


That's Holly, she's on my lap. She's being so cuddly


----------



## HollyMonkey

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

CVVDHEUJ7UEDTDJUDLFLSDBBCNF?DBSVZCCDSENITITITIIIIIIIIII


I just went through the alphabet with Holly and then she wrote her version underneath


----------



## firstbaby25

This vitamin D thing freaks me out. We don't get vit D?


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VsnD6IHbdSM/S7e6h8tIf9I/AAAAAAAAAMA/pQcboC1po_4/s1600/Mr.+Avocado+Head.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> This vitamin D thing freaks me out. We don't get vit D?

Well you have hot tropical sunshine in Warrington, you don't need it there :haha:

Holly had a daily drop on a spoon from birth and then when at my last check up with the pediatrician I confessed that recently I tend to forget she said it doesn't matter (anyway it had been summer and Holly's outdoors all the time) and gave her the version that lasts a few months so I don't have to worry my pretty little head with it :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Molly - Leo is so lovely ! I just told Lauren night time is for sleeping and I am sure she just said "ok, then I will scream till you deem it morning " how rude is she ?

Happy bday Reece x

Anyone fancy guacamole ?


----------



## firstbaby25

Molly that sounds like something a man would say or even she who must not be named. All depends on your stance I suppose on those matter. Erin's dad once said while I was there that she'd have to get used to being hungry/waiting I wish I could have captured my sisters face!! 

I've gotten so lazy so trying to ease myself in to normal life. Still not even switched the laptop on :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

The pic of baby munkie is just gorgeous B such a pretty baba

Glad your changing drs molly she sounds like a douce !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Girls, she told me to quit night feeds cold turkey, though it might be too un comfortable for me because I'm breastfeeding... Her reasons for no night feeds? To force him to understand that night time is for sleeping, not eating.
> 
> She also told me to just lay him in his crib at night and walk away, that he needed to fall asleep on his own. Self soothe and all that.
> 
> I think I hate her.

Lots of people might say the same thing Molly, I guess it was the manner in which she said it that rankled? My doctor is very brisk and efficient but I rather appreciate her cold and non emotional perspective, we're all so gooey in my family over Princess Holly! My doc has so see a hundred snotty princes and princesses a day, no wonder she's not always terribly sympathetic to mine :shrug:


----------



## poas

Morning all, just back from our 6wk check, all is good-Dr very pleased with Esme (not least as she was cooing and smiling at him-little floozy!!!) and all her responses were above average so I am one very smug mummy :)
B, Harri was very strong too-rolled at two weeks and continued to do so,but didn't crawl till 9months,walked at ten....I think I may have my hands full...maybe I should explain this 3rd baby thing to her? I'm worried she may respond rudely like LC did to her mummy...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that sounds like something a man would say or even she who must not be named. All depends on your stance I suppose on those matter. Erin's dad once said while I was there that she'd have to get used to being hungry/waiting I wish I could have captured my sisters face!!
> 
> I've gotten so lazy so trying to ease myself in to normal life. Still not even switched the laptop on :nope:

I would easily say that kind of thing though, only as a suggestion and if it didn't work then back to a night feed:shrug: And I'm not a man or particularly strict or evil :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well done Esme!! I am about to have my cereal and second :coffee: whoop :) 

I've switched lappy on :) going to send out an email and then later pick names out of hats!! For secret Santa :)


----------



## Crunchie

Lissy ! Glad the check went so well x Lauren hated that hip check thingy

I am the "ahem"3rd baby ....


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly that sounds like something a man would say or even she who must not be named. All depends on your stance I suppose on those matter. Erin's dad once said while I was there that she'd have to get used to being hungry/waiting I wish I could have captured my sisters face!!
> 
> I've gotten so lazy so trying to ease myself in to normal life. Still not even switched the laptop on :nope:
> 
> I would easily say that kind of thing though, only as a suggestion and if it didn't work then back to a night feed:shrug: And I'm not a man or particularly strict or evil :shrug:Click to expand...

I know but B it was the middle of the day and they were demand feeding! It was totally out of context, I reckon he was playing mario kart and it was his turn or something... Like if you fed every 4 hours and she got hungry at 4 hours would you suggest waiting half an hour for shits and giggles?


----------



## Crunchie

With night feeds ESP with bf I can only imagine that a baby may wake and look for it to comfort and soothe ?

I also know that lc will fall back to sleep after a few cries .... Often I have looked at her and her eyes are still shut ? She woke up at 2am and I checked on her and she fell back to sleep at 4.30 she was really going for it ..... She drunk 5oz and went back to bed.

The bigger she gets the more she seems to sleep so I know eventually she will drop this one feed ? She is 12lbs now .... Bless x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cheeky Monkey! Having been on my lap for ages Holly has now ousted mummy completely and I've been relegated to my net book so that Holly can have the big computer to herself!!

We're going to go and put the rest of the stickers and the gold stamp on her lovely Christmas cards in a mo anyway
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ME!

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii225/MARCIA-MELLOW/HAPPY%20BIRTHDAY/B-DAYDOGGIE.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly that sounds like something a man would say or even she who must not be named. All depends on your stance I suppose on those matter. Erin's dad once said while I was there that she'd have to get used to being hungry/waiting I wish I could have captured my sisters face!!
> 
> I've gotten so lazy so trying to ease myself in to normal life. Still not even switched the laptop on :nope:
> 
> I would easily say that kind of thing though, only as a suggestion and if it didn't work then back to a night feed:shrug: And I'm not a man or particularly strict or evil :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know but B it was the middle of the day and they were demand feeding! It was totally out of context, I reckon he was playing mario kart and it was his turn or something... Like if you fed every 4 hours and she got hungry at 4 hours would you suggest waiting half an hour for shits and giggles?Click to expand...

I was talking about the letting Leo cry and soothe himself back to sleep at night bit? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Happy birthday Claire Bear !


----------



## poas

Happy Birthday Clare Bear xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poas

weird crunch


----------



## Essie

Happy birthday Clare xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I knew there was something I'd forgotten!!

https://birthday-clip-art.com/pics/happy_birthday_balloons.jpg


Good luck with your results xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Molly - Leo is so lovely ! I just told Lauren night time is for sleeping and I am sure she just said "ok, then I will scream till you deem it morning " how rude is she ?
> 
> Happy bday Reece x
> 
> Anyone fancy guacamole ?

Hands off my avocado Crunchster :trouble:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> weird crunch

Am I ?:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy Birthday Clare - good luck with your results!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It all soon goes the other way anyway because Holly was just screaming at me for a biscuit and I just told her she'll have to be patient and wait :haha: Milk on demand was fine by me with her but biscuits I'm not so sure about!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got 12 rows of knitting done on my baby blanket this morning :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

25 beautiful Hollymade cards all finished!! I'm so excited but it's too early to send Christmas cards!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

might go and have some bacon rashers as a little appetiser now


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

2 cancellations today :growlmad: But one got better and the other's mother has German Measles so I'm happy for her to stay away from me

Horrid case this morning. One of our mums had a baby with us 2 months ago and her husband left 10 days after the baby was born :nope: She is so sad


----------



## TrinityMom

BETHANY! IT'S AVOCADO DAY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum will just melt at a Christmas card made by Holly :awww: And DH asked me last night if I think he'll get a card too- I said I'd ask Holly but I'm sure one of them is for him :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> BETHANY! IT'S AVOCADO DAY!!!!:happydance:

Amazing isn't it!! My very own avocado :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So sad Trin for your patient whose hubby left :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So operation "buy maternity" clothes was a big old FAIL. I feel absolutely awful about myself already and all day I've had stupid colleagues pointing out weight gain and calling me fat. NO FUNNY. not now, not ever. I couldn't find any work trousers to fit so ended up crying in the car park just now lol AWESOME
> 
> Aw Sezi..ignore them, they're most likely jealous of your beautiful bump or think that they're funny. Have you tried the belly bands? I used them around 25-30 weeks or so and it helped me stay in my own clothes a bit longer. I could send you mine if it would help?Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to look at belly bands but they didnt have them. How do I wear them?!
> 
> Thanks guys, you know when you just feel awful about something and then some poofuck goes and confirms it.Click to expand...
> 
> The belly band is worn over your trousers/jeans etc around your middle so that you can leave your trousers undone and they are held up by the belly band. It looks like you are wearing a fitted tunic under whatever you are wearing on top. Hope that makes sense. I have black and white.Click to expand...

I have one on in my 23 weeks pic. I nuv them. I hate maternity pants - they make me feel lumpy or too casual


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm soooooooooooo excited about my parents coming over- especially my dad because unless I'm mistaken he last saw Holly in June and she's grown so much since then, look how ickle she was! She now has loads more hair and is a proper little girl! He's going to want to kidnap her!
 



Attached Files:







039.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 1









043.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have to give my cycling a miss today because I have quite a long walk to the docs with Holly, back to back with my swimming club, which I walk to as well, so I don't want to overdo it! 

I am such a power poster when I knit because a do posts between rows!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just having elevenses :haha: 

Yorkie biscuit then i'm off for a walk in to town. Posting and buying christmas stuff, food shopping....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun firstbaby25. It's really weird calling you that, I must have done at the beginning :haha:

Lunch for us; I might cycle after actually because then I can eat more and I'm HUNGARIAN!


----------



## x-ginge-x

My new haircut and pics from last Sundays walk to my mums!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Have fun firstbaby25. It's really weird calling you that, I must have done at the beginning :haha:
> 
> Lunch for us; I might cycle after actually because then I can eat more and I'm HUNGARIAN!

Well I induced myself by name! I had thought the idea of forum name was to reveal not a lot :haha: should have just called myself Jaynie, I have had BLT wrap for din dins in local pub! Now about to post a shop :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hair looks great Ginge! Was it very long before? Mine's getting to about the length yours is there, I cut my fringe myself a week or 2 ago though. Actually I exaggerate it's only just falling on my shoulders, just double checked! And looks like a lovely walk, fantastic views and weather. :cloud9: I like a nice scenic walk me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't need to cycle despite my extra rice with my chili con carne because my one hour bloods are at 106 so I'll save my precious few calories for all that walking and swimming coming up this afternoon :thumbup: Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

It was halfway down my back but very raggedy and needed a good cut, so decided on something drastic and i nuv it :D


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Thanks girls. I don't feel that I'm doing anything wrong. It's nice to have some back up. :hugs: Good thing I didn't tell her that I still rock him to sleep before I lay him down. :blush:
> 
> She also told me to force back his foreskin to "stretch" the hole so it can get "bigger". :shock: :cry: No. I won't. (-[
> 
> 
> Ay deck she did my head in today. :cry:

What a revolting woman! And has she not had boy babies before?? You don't do ANYTHING with the foreskin until they are about 2. Up until then, the foreskin is physically attached to the penis and will be really sore to pull back. Also, the foreskin had NOTHING to to with the urethral aperture. As long as he is passing urine it is fine. The only time you would get involved down there is if he is getting infections or if there is major ballooning of the foreskin when he wees

And leaving your child intact is doing him a huge favour. Here, medical aids won't cover circumcision unless there is a medical reason
Ignore her!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Esme will be 6weeks old tomorrow......how!??!!?!? Also,meant to ask after reading Luna's post, when do babies normally hold their heads, obv Esme was nearly 2wks overcooked so I think that has a strong bearing, but she held her head from birth a bit wobbly, and for last 2-3wks she has held it up all the time she is held? I know she is strong anyway as she has been able to roll onto her side (not over) since birth-the midwives were astonished.
> Any knowledge lovelies?

They can usually hold their heads up by a month and should be able to fully support their heads when they sit around 3-4 months
BUT it really depends on the baby. My boys did from birth too. Also, depends on how much tummy time they get


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> They say it's lazy 3rd baby syndrome- I had it, Holly has it, Leo has it. They rely on their older siblings to do stuff for them, that's what my mum said I did and Holly's the same! She just grunts at Simon and Julien and they fetch and carry for her, so she doesn't really need to talk yet!!

Tarquin was exactly the same. I was worried until I was at a paeds conference and talking to a visiting prof and he said that it's normal for 3rd children to talk very late for that exact reason....everyone just knows what they want

When Tarq did start talking tho, he made up for lost time :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:-k I'm perplexed. 

I didn't do my cycling because at one hour my bloods were nothing like spiking but they're at 124 2hrs later:shrug: The doc did say don't worry about the ones in the low 120's but it's odd, I'd have willingly done my cycling, and it's not like I didn't check. I feel cheated on :sulk: 

I suppose that's why they've abolished the one hour fasting test here and only do the 3hr one, too many people were then going on to have high sugar an hour later?:shrug:

Dunno. Anyway, 'tis a nice sunny day for a walk to the docs:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Molly that sounds like something a man would say or even she who must not be named. All depends on your stance I suppose on those matter. Erin's dad once said while I was there that she'd have to get used to being hungry/waiting I wish I could have captured my sisters face!!
> 
> I've gotten so lazy so trying to ease myself in to normal life. Still not even switched the laptop on :nope:

Oh! Speaking of she who must not be named! You remember SIL and BIL were going to follow her book? Well, they are doing just that. Baby has been on formula since day 3 since in the words of my BIL "only the colostrum gives baby anything that formula can't. Formula and breast milk are exactly the same" :saywhat: And she is only being fed every 3 hours. So nice, because they can now schedule their visitors. Isn't that what we all want from our babies?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Lissy ! Glad the check went so well x Lauren hated that hip check thingy
> 
> I am the "ahem"3rd baby ....

Well that explains all the ham :shrug::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's 110 now :shrug: All so mysterious. Anyway no harm done to the baby I shouldn't think since it couldn't have been elevated for very long, and maybe I gleaned half a gram of weight by touching the outer limits :devil:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

Had a nice morning with my friend at mother and baby/toddlers. It was....different. Some of the ladies were lovely, some were not so much. It was fine on the whole and I'll probably go again. My friend and I went for a lovely panini and naughty cake afterwards :munch:

Cara is napping just now but we're off to the shops when she wakes up :thumbup: She has her third lot of injections tomorrow....3 injections on my poor ickle lambs legs :nope: Glad it's the last for a while!

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly that sounds like something a man would say or even she who must not be named. All depends on your stance I suppose on those matter. Erin's dad once said while I was there that she'd have to get used to being hungry/waiting I wish I could have captured my sisters face!!
> 
> I've gotten so lazy so trying to ease myself in to normal life. Still not even switched the laptop on :nope:
> 
> Oh! Speaking of she who must not be named! You remember SIL and BIL were going to follow her book? Well, they are doing just that. Baby has been on formula since day 3 since in the words of my BIL "only the colostrum gives baby anything that formula can't. Formula and breast milk are exactly the same" :saywhat: And she is only being fed every 3 hours. So nice, because they can now schedule their visitors. Isn't that what we all want from our babies?Click to expand...

:rofl:

Well, funnily enough I have a friend who did exactly the same...she visited me last week and we chatted about it. I smirked a little when she said how marvellous it all was :haha: (but not in a rude way)


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Molly that sounds like something a man would say or even she who must not be named. All depends on your stance I suppose on those matter. Erin's dad once said while I was there that she'd have to get used to being hungry/waiting I wish I could have captured my sisters face!!
> 
> I've gotten so lazy so trying to ease myself in to normal life. Still not even switched the laptop on :nope:
> 
> Oh! Speaking of she who must not be named! You remember SIL and BIL were going to follow her book? Well, they are doing just that. Baby has been on formula since day 3 since in the words of my BIL "only the colostrum gives baby anything that formula can't. Formula and breast milk are exactly the same" :saywhat: And she is only being fed every 3 hours. So nice, because they can now schedule their visitors. Isn't that what we all want from our babies?Click to expand...

That's a shame, at worst one should breastfeed for entirely selfish reasons, it's so nice and convenient for the mummy. And into the bargain it's perfectly lovely for baby too. And for the mummy it helps with diabetes prevention and breast cancer prevention, so although formula fed babies are perfectly strapping (my dss's certainly are, so I have no worries about the quality of the milk really) I think women should breast feed for selfish reasons :shrug:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ME!
> 
> https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii225/MARCIA-MELLOW/HAPPY%20BIRTHDAY/B-DAYDOGGIE.jpg

Happy Birthday to you!!!! 
Happy birthday to Reece!!!!
Happy Avocado day to B!!!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> My new haircut and pics from last Sundays walk to my mums!!
> View attachment 296689
> 
> 
> View attachment 296691
> 
> 
> View attachment 296690

Lovely new 'do Ginge :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Happy plum day to me times 2!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can they not feed when visitors are round then Trin? :haha: Oh my she's going to have a shock when her baby gets to 2 years old, they don't fit so obligingly into the guidelines then :rofl:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> My new haircut and pics from last Sundays walk to my mums!!
> View attachment 296689
> 
> 
> View attachment 296691
> 
> 
> View attachment 296690
> 
> 
> Lovely new 'do Ginge :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree it looks great!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Had a nice morning with my friend at mother and baby/toddlers. It was....different. Some of the ladies were lovely, some were not so much. It was fine on the whole and I'll probably go again. My friend and I went for a lovely panini and naughty cake afterwards :munch:
> 
> Cara is napping just now but we're off to the shops when she wakes up :thumbup: She has her third lot of injections tomorrow....3 injections on my poor ickle lambs legs :nope: Glad it's the last for a while!
> 
> :hugs:

I was always conflicted with moms groups. With Ch'ien, I was the youngest at 24/25 and the freakish vegetarian non-vaccinator...that was before I learned to smile and nod and keep my mouth shut :haha: Also, I was often the only working mum. They were mostly ladies who lunch and drove fancy mercs and had nannies that came with them. I met maybe 1 mom I got on with. Got a few patients though :haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Had a nice morning with my friend at mother and baby/toddlers. It was....different. Some of the ladies were lovely, some were not so much. It was fine on the whole and I'll probably go again. My friend and I went for a lovely panini and naughty cake afterwards :munch:
> 
> Cara is napping just now but we're off to the shops when she wakes up :thumbup: She has her third lot of injections tomorrow....3 injections on my poor ickle lambs legs :nope: Glad it's the last for a while!
> 
> :hugs:

Glad you had a good morning. That is exactly what the group
I go to is like. Some ladies are fab, some are a bit snooty. But I go because it gets me out of the house, and it's nice for Lyra. We get tea and cake too :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Can they not feed when visitors are round then Trin? :haha: Oh my she's going to have a shock when her baby gets to 2 years old, they don't fit so obligingly into the guidelines then :rofl:

I know! And *gaspshockhorror* she may actually get her designer clothes messy


----------



## TrinityMom

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLARE 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARRI 
HAPPY PLUM DAY ADDIE 
*


----------



## babyhopes2010

Well i have a confession! i had a check up 'there' :blush:
well very quickly :haha:
it felt wierd nothing like when ttc.it was very soft and kinda mushy TMI.dont know whats that meant to mean :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

love the new cut Ginge! 

Happy birthday Clare!! :cake: no baby yet?!? :shrug: what's the latest?


----------



## newbie_ttc

happy double *plum day *addie! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

happy avocado day b!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

B when is ur gender scan???? Your 16 weeks they can tell at this stage. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B when is ur gender scan???? Your 16 weeks they can tell at this stage. :happydance::happydance:

I know but I'd have to pay for it myself!! So I'm going to wait for my growth scan in a few weeks:thumbup:

Yay for your plums!!


https://wallpaperstock.net/plums_wallpapers_5850_1600x1200.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Making roast red pepper and chorizo risotto for tea :thumbup: :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

https://www.channel4.com/4food/reci...ed-pepper-and-sun-dried-tomato-risotto-recipe


----------



## firstbaby25

My OPK's came :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just back from the docs and Holly's jabs- she was very good :awww: She only _really _screamed when she wanted a second biscuit from the doctor :blush: That will teach me to have breastfed her on demand as a baby, old habits are hard to break :haha:

Lovely walk back- we watched the sunset and the mist descend on the forest, shrouding the wild boars for the night :cloud9: So beautiful.

*AND I HAVE SQUID RINGS! *They're a bit carbo risky but it's a swimming night and that's the night my doc said to eat higher carb things!

ANNNDDD....Dh drove up the Champs Elysee today and said all the lights and huts are up for the Christmas market :happydance: So excited!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Looks yummy Jaynie! I'll have to keep that one for after GD but enjoy it for me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I've taken the bull between the horns and booked myself in for my GTT :argh: Thursday 24th Nov. DH has taken the morning off to look after Holly :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey loverrrrrrrrrrrs :happydance:

I don't know what's changed but today I HAVE ENERGY!!! My BFF was back at work today after like 2 weeks off and we used to go out to the shopping centre every lunch time. I haven't been out since finding out I'm preg bc of energy but today I felt good enough to go so we have a nommo/naughty Maccy Ds mmmmmm.

Tomorrow is my day off and I'm going to see if I can go shopping for some maternity trousers. 



*YAY for Plums Addie!*

*YAY for avocado B!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

When I walk at night with the pushchair I wear reflective armbands since some of the roads round my way don't have pavements and tonight walking back from the doc's in the dark I had an idea to make a really stylish black Italian wool belted coat and integrate reflective fabric in a really elegant way- I'm sure it's possible with a bit of thought put into it. :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

We all went for a walk round our neighbourhood when we got home. It was deliciously sultry without being clawingly hot and still very light. We can only walk when DH is with us so it was really nice. The boys rode their skateboards and Tarq skipped like a pony next to his scooter :haha: Very funny! We saw a troupe of monkeys...not our troupe I don't think, not enough babies. 

It was a really gentle walk so don't think it raised the heartrate at all. I did manage to trip (on nothing :wacko: ) and yank my back a bit :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

On a more serious note, I realised that the mom of the patient who cancelled today because she has rubella came to see me last week :dohh: So she would have been infectious then. And today, the mom of the toddler I saw yesterday called. He had scabies on his hands and a rash which the gp said was scabies on his stomach and chest. I said it looked more like rubella and his other symptoms fitted with it. Today, the rash is all over, so definitely rubella.

I was 23 weeks last week so should be fine. I have a scratchy throat but don't think it's rubella-related, and my antibodies were positive so that's good

...so all in all a long rambling post with no point :shrug::haha: Gave me a scare tho


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to the swimming pool for my swim so bon appetit everyone, see ya later!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/3d-plongeon-piscine.gif


----------



## mummyApril

hey guys, 
cant manage to catch up 80 pages!! any news? if you wouldnt mind getting me upto date? 
happy fruit changes that i missed x


----------



## Mollykins

Sez, shopping sounds fun. :) I must start soon for Christmas. :-k
B, enjoy swimbulations. :wave: 
Trin, your walk sounds loverly... :cloud9: oh and thank you for your medical/personal experience advice on the pee pee-ness. :haha: I'm afraid that because circumcision is so prevalent here that the new doc will try push it. sigh. Did I mention that when I changed his nappy after the appt he was all red and irritated looking down there. :growlmad: Stupid witch.


----------



## Mollykins

April:wave: 

I've been horrible at catching up... I would try to catch you to on what I know but I'm afraid I would miss somethings. How are you?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mmmmmmmmmmm! I just had THE BEST omelet! Made with eggs from my chickens and organic brie from a local farmer who supplies our shop :munch: :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy! :yipee: :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Omelette sounds nommo Trin. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

My friend is working night shift and her husband just posted this on FB

"When giving a kid a puke container in an emergency, a colander is not recommended #iPanicked #parenting #tip"
:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin :rofl:


----------



## addie25

I am drinking a lot of milk bc it stops me from getting sick. Is 2 much milk not good you think?


----------



## TrinityMom

I just realised I'm such a bad pregnant mom: unpateurised eggs from my chickens and brie :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I can't imagine that someone expecting twins could get TOO much calcium or protein unless you drmk a swimming pool fill


----------



## TrinityMom

:awww:
 



Attached Files:







hedgehog.jpeg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Essie

Lyra says look at me standing like a big girl:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/b39ba91b.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, so cute!!! I miss hedgies :cry: Maybe when Rhyko is older we'll get one. I used to have eight!!
And B - I have the wooden hedgehog you sent attached to my clutch, so it goes everywhere I go :cloud9:

Look at Lyra!!! :awww: What a big grown up girl!!


----------



## Mollykins

Lyra! You are such a big girl! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Luna!


----------



## TrinityMom

Lyra is so gorgeous and looking so grown up!

And I forgot to say Leo is looking absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mummyApril

hey Molls im not bad lovey hows u girls n Leo?


----------



## Sarachka

April lovely to see you back. Where have you beeeeen?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie Lyra looks so grown up ! I was thinking earlier that it won't be so long until Cara and Lyra are the age Holly was when I first joined BnB- it goes so quickly; they'll be getting teeth and crawling and walking before we know it, like Holly did! 

Need I say how just utterly magnificent swimming was :cloud9: Just heaven, and worked it's usual magic on my blood sugar. Just the poofuck rice at lunch with no cycling after it leaving me with a teeny red in between 2 greens: (I'm inclined to go by the English readings Essie and call that red one a 6.8 :haha:)
*
107
124
86*

And look at the swimming reading, after deep fried squid rings and tinned ravioli?!! Swimming I nuv you :hugs:

Lunes I'm glad the little wooden hedgehog has found a home with you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

hey Sarah sorry been away, just busy n feeling crap but anywhooo, how are you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night dudes, I'm off to bed with a cup of tea and my book. :coffee: It's the district school cross country tomorrow and both boys are running in it- the elder is hoping for victory. So I'm going to go and watch that with their little sisterling- always nice to get a chance to have a chat with Dh's ex on the sidelines :haha:

Sleepeth thou tightethly :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

it seems i might have af earlier have been in pain all afternoon and now its sooo painful, never had this before :( i predict it will appear by the morning! but my scar is a af detector i get twinges in it letting me know its on its way!


----------



## addie25

Omg chips and pickles combined r amazing!!!


----------



## addie25

April I'm sorry ur in pain maybe a hot water bottle??:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Addie already got hot water bottle, how are you?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie Lyra looks so grown up ! I was thinking earlier that it won't be so long until Cara and Lyra are the age Holly was when I first joined BnB- it goes so quickly; they'll be getting teeth and crawling and walking before we know it, like Holly did!
> 
> Need I say how just utterly magnificent swimming was :cloud9: Just heaven, and worked it's usual magic on my blood sugar. Just the poofuck rice at lunch with no cycling after it leaving me with a teeny red in between 2 greens: (I'm inclined to go by the English readings Essie and call that red one a 6.8 :haha:)
> *
> 107
> 124
> 86*
> 
> And look at the swimming reading, after deep fried squid rings and tinned ravioli?!! Swimming I nuv you :hugs:
> 
> Lunes I'm glad the little wooden hedgehog has found a home with you :hugs:

I know she looks so big now. We are going to see my friends tomorrow who both have 3 week old babies and they look so tiny. My baby is growing so fast :cry: 

I would go with the UK reading, then you can have all greens :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Goodly eve's one and all :hi:

I'm so pooped. I'm getting spoiled sleep wise so much so that because Cara was up for night feeds last night after 3 consecutive sleep throughs, I'm bloomin' shattered :sleep: It's like my body started to adjust back to having sleep.

Anyway..tomorrow I will be inflicting pain on my poor child by way of vaccinations :wacko: I wonder if she'll be grizzly for a day or so again :-k

OH has taken a long weekend this weekend :happydance: Family time from Friday until Monday :wohoo: We were thinking of going away somewhere for the day on Friday...UKers....any suggestions? I don't mind a couple of hours drive?

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..Lyra is looking so cute and such a big girl all standing up! Cara still hasn't managed to roll yet! I think she's too lazy!


----------



## addie25

I'm good except my hand. I didnt get sick today thanks to all the milk and glee is on tonight!!! Great day!! 

Give Cara a big hug from me she will do great tomorrow.


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks addie :hugs:

Glad the voms let you off today....and happy double plum day too!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Thanks!! I can't tell u how happy all the food I just ate made me!!!! I am laying in bed now so cozy watching tv!!!!! I think I'll have soup for dinner something small since I just ate like a pig!! Soup has a lot of sodium in it is that a problem for the babies? R we allowed to eat soup??


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Thanks!! I can't tell u how happy all the food I just ate made me!!!! I am laying in bed now so cozy watching tv!!!!! I think I'll have soup for dinner something small since I just ate like a pig!! Soup has a lot of sodium in it is that a problem for the babies? R we allowed to eat soup??

:haha:

Enjoy every last bit addie...you deserve to :thumbup: Soup I think is fine...and sodium is something I think we all need to keep an eye on for general health, pregnant or not :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Must...go....to...bed.......am.....exhausticated :sleep:

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Essie

Addie soup is fine. As long as you're not piling salt onto everything you eat then you're okay. And as Kit said we all needy watch our sodium intake. 

Kit, Lyra has mastered rolling onto her side but not actually rolling over. She does want to stand a lot though. Getting her to sit in her car seat is something that now results in tears almost every time :nope: I hope Cara is okay with her jabs tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Awww so cute!!!! 

Ah time for milk feeling bla!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im off to have my sweep this morning.scan is at 10.15 and sweep probably near 12.00pm.im up early cos i cant sleep very nervous at the minute.
Apart from losig bit plug and having backache i got nothing MEH! Just praying this sweep does something and im not told its all sealed up like fort Knox :haha


----------



## Essie

Hope the sweep gets things going for you Clare. Sounds like your body is preparing for labour so hopefully the sweep will work. I think you'll have your baby in your arms soon.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> Hope the sweep gets things going for you Clare. Sounds like your body is preparing for labour so hopefully the sweep will work. I think you'll have your baby in your arms soon.

im getting contractions this morning:haha: he irony LOL


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Dreamt I had a blanket made out of woven sausage meat and it was very warm :fool:

My soup just has veggies in it :smug: I'm teasing Addie, I do put salt in my soups but we need a bit of salt, good for the thyroid and preventing cramps and all that. My pregnancy pills have iode in though so I don't extra extra extra salt, but even my more delicious soup creations have a bit of salt and pepper on just to top them off. Won't do your babies any harm :hugs: Nor will the milk you asked about the other day, I'm not allowed much milk coz it's pure sugar but you'll be fine with it :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo Clare go for it! :yipee: I thought they might induce you yesterday, clearly they were scaremongering with that call about results? Did you ever get them in the end?


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo Clare go for it! :yipee: I thought they might induce you yesterday, clearly they were scaremongering with that call about results? Did you ever get them in the end?

yeh dr called 10.20am and said my urine sample still showed bacteria despite being on antibotics but she said thats not unusual and to repeat urine sample bext week:dohh: hey like to worry u dont they LOL


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of sodium, in its pure unadulterated form, I'm all out of marmite. :nope: My parents are coming just at the right moment! Phew!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit! I hope Cara enjoys her injections :awww: Holly seems bright as a button despite hers last night, just seems to have it in for the cat a bit this morning but I suspect it's unrelated :haha:

Now I know I'm talking to tumbleweed but I think I'd like to get Holly just one more thing for either her birthday or Christmas, a doll with hair she can brush. She has one doll that she plays with all the time but it's a hairless baby doll, and she's deffo in the hairbrushing phase. My Little Pony's aren't the nice ones they were when I was a lass, they've gone all overly tacky, otherwise I'd get one of those for her to brush. I think she'd like a hairy dolly no? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Best of luck with the sweep and possibly the birth Clare! :hugs: 

Laters gaters, I'll go busy myself to save spamming you all out since I'm all alone. Only 5° here today :cold: Perfect Christmas market weather, hope it lasts 'til the weekend :wohoo: So excited! Trin must be too about Tori concert!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

We are off to baby music this morning. Normally at this time we are still cuddling so Lyra isn't best pleased that she was turfed out of bed early. After baby music it's a flying visit to my mums to feed/change Lyra and then I'm meeting my friends and their tiny babies :cloud9: busy busy day for us!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls. Coming live from the 07.18 Virgin service from Glasgow to London Euston :haha: struggling with shit signal and a crowded train... Don't feel sorry for me will you with all your lovely days planned :haha:

Clare good luck today :thumbup: at least you don't have to share your birthday, I'd love that I think though. It seems stuff is indeed happening so I think you'll be fine. My sister got contractions on the morning of her induction when she was 2 weeks late :shock: 

Addie think milk and soup is fine, have they not told you what is isn't ok in pregnancy? We get a list in the UK. 

I made a :coffee: and put it in my flask :coffee: :coffee: :cloud9: 

:shock: HORROR. in all my life I have never given up on a book, but I had to call a day on Vanity Fair last night. I had started ti read other books in the middle of it and dread going to bed to read. I am reading Villette now (C.Bronte) loving it. Going to have a look for more books. I definitely like PAPER books and not electronic ones. Less time til I get to see a doc!! I'm on a leaning train :sick: :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Goodly eve's one and all :hi:
> 
> I'm so pooped. I'm getting spoiled sleep wise so much so that because Cara was up for night feeds last night after 3 consecutive sleep throughs, I'm bloomin' shattered :sleep: It's like my body started to adjust back to having sleep.
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow I will be inflicting pain on my poor child by way of vaccinations :wacko: I wonder if she'll be grizzly for a day or so again :-k
> 
> OH has taken a long weekend this weekend :happydance: Family time from Friday until Monday :wohoo: We were thinking of going away somewhere for the day on Friday...UKers....any suggestions? I don't mind a couple of hours drive?
> 
> :kiss:

Now we're going back 26yrs or so, things may have changed, but my dad and I used to cycle up to Suffolk on little bicycle away breaks when I was a kid, it was nice there. They still ploughed using Suffolk punch horses! We visited Flatford Mill, the site of the famous Constable painting...

https://artmight.com/albums/2011-02-07/art-upload-2/c/Constable-John/normal_CONSTABLE-FLATFORD-MILL,-1817,-OIL-ON-CANVAS.jpg

https://www.bbc.co.uk/suffolk/content/images/2005/08/23/suffolk_punch_rede_hall_steven_geater_470x300.jpg

As a kid I also was a member of The Ramblers Association and rambled alot around Essex on Sundays :haha: How cool was I? :rofl: (Confession: I really want to join my local Ramblers Association already and I'm not even 60 yet :blush:) Anyway there were lots of lovely places we went to but I'm afraid I can't remember where they were, I was only about 9 at the time:shrug:

I'd like to go to Bath type area because that's lovely but that may be a bit far from you? And if you want 2hrs on a train you can come to Paris :haha: Paris is VERY nice for a day out!

And I hear Norfolk's very nice, but you'd have to ask Essie because I don't know Norfolk at all.:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Just a grand start to the day today. Toine woke up COVERED in a red rash - he has German Measles....bet you're all glad I'm a laptop screen and oceans away :haha:

On a happier note, I met with my locum for next year and she is so excited about coming into the practice and is so grateful for the opportunity. She said when she left she was so happy to have me as her mentor :blush: Made me feel old :jo:

Also, my Nestle rep dropped off these fab nappy bags for me to give to my preggy moms. They have a changing mat and a book on pregnancy inside, a box of preggy milkshake and I have added, a NUK bottle, Mam dummy, Floradix, Johnsons cream and prenatal supplements, along with my brochure etc :thumbup: And because I'm pregnant I get to keep one


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Talking of sodium, in its pure unadulterated form, I'm all out of marmite. :nope: My parents are coming just at the right moment! Phew!

:shock: YOu can't run out. When the "Barmite" is running low, Tarq gets very anxious :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Well, Cara's injections went ok I suppose...she screamed briefly but is fine now. We came home, she napped then I've just fed her :thumbup: We really need to go shopping for a toy box today :happydance: Her toys are taking over the living room!! If I was B right now, I'd make something beautiful but as I am myself, and very untalented, shop bought will have to suffice :haha:

Have lovely Wednesdays all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance:I got Jaynie turtle mail!!!!!!!:happydance:

I really must get back to taking pics of everything and showing off :smug: but for now, I must just tell you that you will ALL be jealous of Cara's cuddly turtle...is is the softest, squishiest most gorgeous cuddly.

Thank you so much Jaynie...many much fun and love will be created from this most lovely of gifts. We NUV it :cloud9: and of course we NUV you :kiss:

:flower:THANK  YOU!!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit we have the same problem, Holly has overflown her toy chest now so we need another one! I could knit one! :fool: 

Leeks and celeri and mushrooms are steaming for my soup. Along with spinach to have with squid rings and boulgour mix.:munch:Bit of an odd lunch but never mind

Gorge nappy bags Trin! :thumbup: Your mums will be delighted!


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany...thanks so much for the suggestions of where to go :thumbup: Hmm Suffolk....? Not sure where that is from me :-k

Norfolk, although lovely is a smidge too far, maybe 4 hours or more but Bath may be an option if we were up and off really sharply in the morning. The other place we were thinking was Cambridge. We've been to Oxford many times as it's not far from us so Cambridge seemed like it might have similar things to offer? We'll see.

Anyway...how are you my lovely?


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...poor Toine :nope: I hope his dose of GM is short lived.

I do LOVE those goody bags...I'd make an appointment just to get one :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im off to have my sweep this morning.scan is at 10.15 and sweep probably near 12.00pm.im up early cos i cant sleep very nervous at the minute.
> Apart from losig bit plug and having backache i got nothing MEH! Just praying this sweep does something and im not told its all sealed up like fort Knox :haha

Ooooooooh, ze bebe is a-comin'!! :happydance: I hope the sweep is successful Clare :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit we have the same problem, Holly has overflown her toy chest now so we need another one! I could knit one! :fool:
> 
> Leeks and celeri and mushrooms are steaming for my soup. Along with spinach to have with squid rings and boulgour mix.:munch:Bit of an odd lunch but never mind
> 
> Gorge nappy bags Trin! :thumbup: Your mums will be delighted!

Oh yes, knit a toy box for me too then :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

KIt I've been to Cambridge lots bc it's so close and it's very nice. Lots of historic buildings to look around and there's the river with all the punters. Lots of nice cafes and tea rooms.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bethany...thanks so much for the suggestions of where to go :thumbup: Hmm Suffolk....? Not sure where that is from me :-k
> 
> Norfolk, although lovely is a smidge too far, maybe 4 hours or more but Bath may be an option if we were up and off really sharply in the morning. The other place we were thinking was Cambridge. We've been to Oxford many times as it's not far from us so Cambridge seemed like it might have similar things to offer? We'll see.
> 
> Anyway...how are you my lovely?

Cambridge is lovely, I used to go there alot coz I had a boyfriend there, and then my ex and I went there alot too since it was his former Uni and he was still attached to the place. Deffo deffo worth a visit:thumbup:

I'm alarmingly splendid thanks Kit, really thinking I should have heartburn, headaches, upset tummy, mood swings, fatigue, back ache, hip ache, insomnia etc etc or something:shrug:. I suppose I do have continual blood sugar control to keep me busy- it would be just mean to add suffering to that! I feel soooo fit and strong at the moment, and have to keep holding myself back at the pool and on my bike from doing too much. I guess super vitamined diet and daily sport and no alcohol or caffeine is a pretty good combination, so it may be that:shrug: Certainly not complaining though and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a lovely house in Cambridge- Kettle's Yard. I really enjoyed visiting that:thumbup: A house come museum come art gallery.

https://blog.spreaker.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Kettles-Yard.jpg

https://www.toimg.net/managed/images/10163955/w482/h298/image.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hope Lyra gets cast as the lead sheep

Off to do my cycloiding before the cross country race :bike:

Laters xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

I may have news :blush:!


----------



## babyhopes2010

update

Im back from the hospital.Growth scan revealed baby is still huge:haha:
the polyhydrominoes has increased to 28:wacko: which is NOT good atall.

Had a sweep,wasnt painful but very uncomfortable to say the least:dohh:

.i have a bishop score of 6which is good) and im already 3cm dilated:happydance:

they wanted to induce me today but there were no slots free.I am being induced 7.45am on Friday so altho i didnt want to be induced ideally im happy ill be holding my baby by saturday.Maybe even sooner as the sweep as gave me a bloody show and im getting tightenings already and i only had it at 12pm.

PLEASE DO NOT PUT ANYTHING ON FACEBOOK AS NO ONE KNOWS IN MY FRIENDS/FAMILY OUTSIDE BNB XXX


----------



## firstbaby25

You are most welcome Kit. A pleasure. I felt so good after posting my turtle mail.... I'm sorting secret Santa tomorrow :thumbup: just at a delightful Italian cafe having arabiata for lunch :munch: :munch: 

Good luck Clare :) hope you go on your own before then and you get to hold your bebe before Saturday :thumbup: 

Kit - I want to go to Bath and Warwick all the old uni towns surly hold some charms :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Anything for you Essie :shrug: they were posted at the same time, first class!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im bleeding already this is kinda scary :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> im bleeding already this is kinda scary :argh:

Excellent :thumbup: That just means your body was ready. I went into labour the day I had my stretch and sweep and he was born that evening


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im bleeding already this is kinda scary :argh:
> 
> Excellent :thumbup: That just means your body was ready. I went into labour the day I had my stretch and sweep and he was born that eveningClick to expand...

im getting v strong BH and pressure in my bump,if u get what i mean.it def feels different down there:wacko: she said she could feel babys head aswell.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh wow Clare..sounds like your sweep may have done the trick!! :wohoo: I really hope this is it and induction is not necessary...so much better to do it all on your own terms :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> KIt I've been to Cambridge lots bc it's so close and it's very nice. Lots of historic buildings to look around and there's the river with all the punters. Lots of nice cafes and tea rooms.

That's what I'd hoped...it's a done deal then..Cambridge it is :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Oh wow Clare..sounds like your sweep may have done the trick!! :wohoo: I really hope this is it and induction is not necessary...so much better to do it all on your own terms :thumbup:

Its so scary cos last time i bled i was having a miscarriage so it feels very scary,but i know its meant to happen now.just need to relax xx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> There's a lovely house in Cambridge- Kettle's Yard. I really enjoyed visiting that:thumbup: A house come museum come art gallery.
> 
> https://blog.spreaker.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Kettles-Yard.jpg
> 
> https://www.toimg.net/managed/images/10163955/w482/h298/image.jpg

Thanks! You never know..I may BBM pics to push your nostalgia once again into overdrive :haha:

Glad you are resplendant in the feeling great department..long may it continue :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Clare..sounds like your sweep may have done the trick!! :wohoo: I really hope this is it and induction is not necessary...so much better to do it all on your own terms :thumbup:
> 
> Its so scary cos last time i bled i was having a miscarriage so it feels very scary,but i know its meant to happen now.just need to relax xxClick to expand...

Ahh no, this is nothing like you're last experience at all...this is GOOD!!! Bebe isn't far away now :cloud9: Take it easy and remember your breathing :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Bethany...thanks so much for the suggestions of where to go :thumbup: Hmm Suffolk....? Not sure where that is from me :-k
> 
> Norfolk, although lovely is a smidge too far, maybe 4 hours or more but Bath may be an option if we were up and off really sharply in the morning. The other place we were thinking was Cambridge. We've been to Oxford many times as it's not far from us so Cambridge seemed like it might have similar things to offer? We'll see.
> 
> Anyway...how are you my lovely?

I love Cambridge. It's a beautiful city. We go as it's only a short train ride away for us. If you like fudge there's an amazing fudge shop too.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> KIt I've been to Cambridge lots bc it's so close and it's very nice. Lots of historic buildings to look around and there's the river with all the punters. Lots of nice cafes and tea rooms.
> 
> That's what I'd hoped...it's a done deal then..Cambridge it is :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah you've decided already. Good choice :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Ooh Clare sounds like things may be happening already. Good luck, you'll be amazing :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Baby music was fun. We sang songs and danced with bubbles and scarves and lots of other things. Lyra really enjoyed it, although initially she was more interested in looking at the artwork on the wall (it was in the hall of a primary school). Then lunch with some new mums and tiny babies :cloud9: Lyra had lots of cuddles and was ever so good, even though you could tell she would have rather been wriggling around on the floor.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Baby music was fun. We sang songs and danced with bubbles and scarves and lots of other things. Lyra really enjoyed it, although initially she was more interested in looking at the artwork on the wall (it was in the hall of a primary school). Then lunch with some new mums and tiny babies :cloud9: Lyra had lots of cuddles and was ever so good, even though you could tell she would have rather been wriggling around on the floor.

That sounds really good Essie...I've been invited along to a rhyme time session which is music and songs etc. I think I'll give it a go and just ignore any of the women who look at you as if you're something they stepped in :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Clare..sounds like your sweep may have done the trick!! :wohoo: I really hope this is it and induction is not necessary...so much better to do it all on your own terms :thumbup:
> 
> Its so scary cos last time i bled i was having a miscarriage so it feels very scary,but i know its meant to happen now.just need to relax xxClick to expand...

I felt like this hun ! Bleeding = bad news ! All will Be great .... So excited xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Essie do you ever come into Peterborough shopping? We should meet up for a coffee if you do.


----------



## babyhopes2010

who voted fridays date :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Essie do you ever come into Peterborough shopping? We should meet up for a coffee if you do.

peterborough isnt far from me :) well 44 miles :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm gonna guess Saturday Clare! Early Sat morning


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> I'm gonna guess Saturday Clare! Early Sat morning

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.................. friday or before please:haha:


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Essie do you ever come into Peterborough shopping? We should meet up for a coffee if you do.
> 
> peterborough isnt far from me :) well 44 miles :haha:Click to expand...

Its about the same distance from me Clare. We don't go to Peterborough that often, lasr time we went was to Kiddicare while I was pregnant. But it is an easy drive for me, although I haven't ventured that far with Lyra yet. 

Peterborough has got to be in between quite a few turtles though? Not too far for everyone to travel...


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie - did you see my post? Have you got the parcel? They were both sent yesterday and first class and all and I'm worried yours isn't there :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

What a flipping afternoon! The specialist obstetrician is very concerned. Toine has gone for blood tests and we await the results. Luckily I'm flying to Cape Town tomorrow for the concert and will only be back Friday night so that gives me a while in isolation. They only expect the results in 5 days but I asked them to rush them so hopefully they will

Everything I was taught (and even extensive googling) says that it's not bad after 18 weeks so I'm just focusing on that

...still, a stressful afternoon


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie - did you see my post? Have you got the parcel? They were both sent yesterday and first class and all and I'm worried yours isn't there :shrug:

There was nothing by my letter box but I will check the shed as the postman has a tendency to put things in there. Will go and check now.


----------



## Essie

Jaynie thank you so much. Lyra is playing with the turtle now! I'll try and get a pic for you later. I love the colours, and it has butterflies on and my name means butterfly :thumbup: it's fab.


----------



## Essie

Jaynie, Some quick pics off my phone, sorry theyre the wrong way round. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/01a7938d.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/dab54c5f.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/907caf1b.jpg


----------



## poas

Evening all! Sounds promising Clare, as you so kindly said on fb-if I can do it you can!LOL.
Crunch, I didn't want to write it on your status in case anyone took it wrong way, but that ad...have you noticed it's a black lady but then the child at the end that says 'my lovely muva' is white?? I'm all for equal opportunity BUT?!?!
Trin sorry to hear about the dreaded rubella :( I hope all is ok xx
Essie Lyra is so cute :) love the turtle too!
Right I'm going to flit between here and ebay....


----------



## addie25

Feeling a bit down. I was told I would get my CVS results next Monday. Now when they called they said Monday I get the genders of the twins and another result that has nothing to do with CF. Because of Thanksgiving, we wont get results till the week after Thanksgiving. I know babies will be healthy but I just need to hear it and I was excited I would hear it so soon but now its going to be almost a 2 week wait. I don't care about the genders i'll be happy with whatever, I want to hear healthy on Monday and now its 2 week wait.


----------



## TrinityMom

Right turtles, I'm signing off til Friday night

If ANYTHING important happens, someone bbm or FB me please

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

have a brilliant time Trin!


----------



## mummyApril

addie :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Evening all! Sounds promising Clare, as you so kindly said on fb-if I can do it you can!LOL.
> Crunch, I didn't want to write it on your status in case anyone took it wrong way, but that ad...have you noticed it's a black lady but then the child at the end that says 'my lovely muva' is white?? I'm all for equal opportunity BUT?!?!
> Trin sorry to hear about the dreaded rubella :( I hope all is ok xx
> Essie Lyra is so cute :) love the turtle too!
> Right I'm going to flit between here and ebay....

I didnt mean it like that :haha: I meant that it doesnt seem impossible if someone i know can do it xx


----------



## mummyApril

Clare all the best really excitiing!


----------



## poas

Lol Clare if I thought you HAD meant it like that I would have been a lot more vocal about it,did make me laugh though :) still getting pains?


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Lol Clare if I thought you HAD meant it like that I would have been a lot more vocal about it,did make me laugh though :) still getting pains?

yeh still getting pains and odd tightenings but no real ouchy ones.Backs hurting and have bum pressure.

Got alot of bloody plug come away its bloody everytime i wipe:sick:TMI LOL


----------



## poas

I was like that after my s and s but it didnt do anything...hope you are different though xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I was like that after my s and s but it didnt do anything...hope you are different though xx


How many cm were u? did u have bishop score on ur S&S ?
at Least it means 7.45am friday i will be started off.Not ideal but i just want baby here safe now :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

First cup of coffee for about a month & marmite on toast mmmmmmmm


----------



## Sarachka

Essie you're right, Peterborough is a good middle ground for the north and south turtles. Any turtle is welcome here any time!


----------



## Sarachka

15 weeks! I'm fifteen fucking weeks! HOW has this happened. I'm barron, remember!? Jeeeez. 

I've felt some fluttering the last two nights but my sister states I am wrong, it is not bebie, it is gas. I'm so glad my sister can feel exactly what I can, and tell me I'm wrOng


----------



## babyhopes2010

tightenings that are uncomfy.

7.30
7.34
7.42
7.48
7.54
7.59
20.02
20.06

there redular ish but dont feel like id imagine contractions feel like..they maybe braxton hicks or summit/.


----------



## poas

3cm, don't know what that score thing is? Regular tightenings sound good :)


----------



## Sarachka

A new turtle baby! It's been ages!! Then it's trin & cassie and then ... Oh shit it's B and me!


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo Clare! Getting close! :happydance:

My youngest DD just came up to me, completely out of the blue and said, "I would like salmon for tea please." Um... :saywhat: I think she must be a closet Brit.


----------



## poas

I'm so excited-new season of The Mentalist starts tonight :)


----------



## poas

Hey Molly :) how's it going today?
Sarachka you know your body my dear, I felt harri at 13wks,my mum didnt believe until around 15wks when he actually bumped her hand!! So do not be disheartened x
Oh...and...um...can I please have a siggy?


----------



## Mollykins

Hey Liss, its going. Leo's been hanging tightly to the grizzles since his jabs on Monday. Seems a touch better today though. How are you and Miss Esme?


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Hey Molly :) how's it going today?
> Sarachka you know your body my dear, I felt harri at 13wks,my mum didnt believe until around 15wks when he actually bumped her hand!! So do not be disheartened x
> Oh...and...um...can I please have a siggy?

Oh yes dear sorry I forgot at the weekend.


----------



## Mollykins

Sez, I feel like you, B, and Trin just had your BFPs and I feel that by the time it finally sinks in that your all preggie pops you'll be ready to... Well... pop. :haha: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sez, I feel like you, B, and Trin just had your BFPs and I feel that by the time it finally sinks in that your all preggie pops you'll be ready to... Well... pop. :haha: :hugs:

:haha:

I know what you mean Molly..I kind of feel the same!


----------



## poas

Sorry to hear he's still grizzly, we are doing ok-I think Esme is going through a growth spurt as she is eating and sleeping lots...she too has been quite grizzly inbetween these feed/sleeps, I think she has a touch of colic :( but I'm sure it will pass soon.
Sarah I will forgive you, but only because you are preg :)
Where is Jaynie tonight?? I hope we find out who we are buying for soon-I have soooo many ideas :)


----------



## poas

Hey Kit! How are you and Cara?


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> 15 weeks! I'm fifteen fucking weeks! HOW has this happened. I'm barron, remember!? Jeeeez.
> 
> I've felt some fluttering the last two nights but my sister states I am wrong, it is not bebie, it is gas. I'm so glad my sister can feel exactly what I can, and tell me I'm wrOng

I started feeling Rhyko move a few days shy of 15 weeks. You're feeling your baby :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Luna too!! Hey! How are you feeling lovely?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hey Kit! How are you and Cara?

We are great thanks Lissy :thumbup: Well, at least once today's injections wear off Cara will be :wacko: She's joining Leo in the land of grizzle at the mo'...this afternoon she was mahoosively grumpy! I hope she wakes up on the right side of the cot tomorrow :haha:

How are you all? I'm loving all the pics of Esme..I was having a nosy earlier, she's so cute :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Luna too!! Hey! How are you feeling lovely?

Hi Lissy dear :hugs:

Rough day today. Rough night last night. Rhyko has been puking after every feed and last night had an explosive projectile vomit that covered him, me, the chair, the floor around the chair and the pillow I was feeding him on. Wasn't pretty :nope:

And then he's hungry again... so he's going through double the milk and I just cannot keep up! :cry:

Loving the new pictures of Esme you posted! She's such a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Luna too!! Hey! How are you feeling lovely?
> 
> Hi Lissy dear :hugs:
> 
> Rough day today. Rough night last night. Rhyko has been puking after every feed and last night had an explosive projectile vomit that covered him, me, the chair, the floor around the chair and the pillow I was feeding him on. Wasn't pretty :nope:
> 
> And then he's hungry again... so he's going through double the milk and I just cannot keep up! :cry:
> 
> Loving the new pictures of Esme you posted! She's such a gorgeous girl!!Click to expand...

Oh no Luna....I'm afraid it's a turtle baby trait to vom big style but it's really the last thing you need when you're almost running to stand still with the pumping anyway. I wish I had something useful to suggest :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Luna too!! Hey! How are you feeling lovely?
> 
> Hi Lissy dear :hugs:
> 
> Rough day today. Rough night last night. Rhyko has been puking after every feed and last night had an explosive projectile vomit that covered him, me, the chair, the floor around the chair and the pillow I was feeding him on. Wasn't pretty :nope:
> 
> And then he's hungry again... so he's going through double the milk and I just cannot keep up! :cry:
> 
> Loving the new pictures of Esme you posted! She's such a gorgeous girl!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Luna....I'm afraid it's a turtle baby trait to vom big style but it's really the last thing you need when you're almost running to stand still with the pumping anyway. I wish I had something useful to suggest :shrug:Click to expand...

It's okay, Kit. I really am doing all I can, I think. I'm pumping seriously every two hours on the dot and taking 1 fenugreek with every pumping - so 12 per day. I'm eating lots and drinking lots of water, but I'm only getting roughly 2 oz every pumping, so about 24 oz per day. Just doesn't seem like enough!! :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo has officially out grown 3 month clothes and fits into 6 months perfectly. Omg.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Luna too!! Hey! How are you feeling lovely?
> 
> Hi Lissy dear :hugs:
> 
> Rough day today. Rough night last night. Rhyko has been puking after every feed and last night had an explosive projectile vomit that covered him, me, the chair, the floor around the chair and the pillow I was feeding him on. Wasn't pretty :nope:
> 
> And then he's hungry again... so he's going through double the milk and I just cannot keep up! :cry:
> 
> Loving the new pictures of Esme you posted! She's such a gorgeous girl!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Luna....I'm afraid it's a turtle baby trait to vom big style but it's really the last thing you need when you're almost running to stand still with the pumping anyway. I wish I had something useful to suggest :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, Kit. I really am doing all I can, I think. I'm pumping seriously every two hours on the dot and taking 1 fenugreek with every pumping - so 12 per day. I'm eating lots and drinking lots of water, but I'm only getting roughly 2 oz every pumping, so about 24 oz per day. Just doesn't seem like enough!! :nope:Click to expand...

Is he feeding from you any better?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, sorry about Rhyko. OH and I have nick named Leo, Sir Vom Machine.he smiles at us when we wipe his mouth and call him that. Silly baby. 

Oh! Forgot to mention. I caught OH calling Leo "ickle" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Leo has officially out grown 3 month clothes and fits into 6 months perfectly. Omg.

Wow, big boy!! Cara is much the same....she's pushing it with many of her 3-6 month clothes!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Leo has officially out grown 3 month clothes and fits into 6 months perfectly. Omg.

Big boy!! How much does he weigh, now?

Rhyko is just a few ounces shy of 9 pounds! I broke out his 0-3 months clothes this week because the newborn stuff was getting way too small, and I find the 0-3 month stuff isn't that much bigger?! He just fits it. I need to wash the 3-6 month stuff and try that, I guess?!

How's Leo doing with his reflux? Is he vomming lots, still? Does he feed okay? Rhyko has taken to being really fussy and fidgety and generally irritated during feeds... I'm really terrified of him developing a feeding aversion.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Leo has officially out grown 3 month clothes and fits into 6 months perfectly. Omg.
> 
> Big boy!! How much does he weigh, now?
> 
> Rhyko is just a few ounces shy of 9 pounds! I broke out his 0-3 months clothes this week because the newborn stuff was getting way too small, and I find the 0-3 month stuff isn't that much bigger?! He just fits it. I need to wash the 3-6 month stuff and try that, I guess?!
> 
> How's Leo doing with his reflux? Is he vomming lots, still? Does he feed okay? Rhyko has taken to being really fussy and fidgety and generally irritated during feeds... I'm really terrified of him developing a feeding aversion.Click to expand...

Now that's something I can really relate to Luna! The first three to four weeks of my feeding Cara were very hard. For whatever reason, if she couldn't get latched on first time, she panicked and became instantly hysterical and then I couldn't feed her until she'd calmed down. It was horrible. Of course, my inexperience didn't help but in time, we both just got better at it through perseverance. Even now, she sometimes thrashes about and is very fidgety. I can't talk or have the TV on loudly when I feed her because she's too easily distracted!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, Leo is doing MUCH better reflux wise...still has some bad days though. He feeds like an animal. Dr appt has him at 14 and a half pounds and 25 and a quarter inches. Top of the growth charts my future line backer. :haha: It's funny that he's so tall because his legs are a mite on the... Stocky side? :haha: must ne the Irish/Scottish blood appearing. :haha: Who knows though... might lengthen in time.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, I've been meaning to say... I always thought if I had a boy/girl twin, o would name them Nadia and Aidan because Nadia is Aidan spelled backwards and of ccourse, vice versa.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna, Leo is doing MUCH better reflux wise...still has some bad days though. He feeds like an animal. Dr appt has him at 14 and a half pounds and 25 and a quarter inches. Top of the growth charts my future line backer. :haha: It's funny that he's so tall because his legs are a mite on the... Stocky side? :haha: must ne the Irish/Scottish blood appearing. :haha: Who knows though... might lengthen in time.

That's great that Leo is doing so much better :thumbup: Did you decide to supplement his feeds?


----------



## Mollykins

No, we are not supplementing.


----------



## Sarachka

What pram / pushchair / stroller / travel system does everyone have?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> What pram / pushchair / stroller / travel system does everyone have?

Quinny Buzz 3. LOVE!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> What pram / pushchair / stroller / travel system does everyone have?

The Obaby Zezu. Good on the pavement and in shops, not as great off road. Have you been to Kiddicare? That's where we bought ours and it was half price.


----------



## kit_cat

It's a quiet night in Turtletonia!

I'm off to bed now...feeling rather sleepy. Good night/day everyone :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Not since being pregnant Es, well except for the early scan. I'm going to have a mooch round there ASAP


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> What pram / pushchair / stroller / travel system does everyone have?

I have oyster ! I love it .... Bought it as it fits in a v small car boot.
Only thing is, it only has a very small shopping basket. 

I like the look of the I candy.... Think I may have pram jealousy.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Hope you are all well, missed you all lots today x


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay ladies, need some advice. I got the mirena placed on the 9th. During the procedure, I got dizzy but it was mild and certainly not worth mentioning. Anyway, had some brown bleeding after (also expected) it only lasted that day. Now, I've had multiple dizzy spells a day since it was placed, most bring me to my knees and I've lost consciousness once. I also started bleeding yesterday...

I am hesitant to call my doctor because I'm not sure if its connected to the mirena or not and if so, if its even important. :shrug: I've checked my blood sugars as well and all is fine. It seems to hit indiscriminately. I've had it happen minutes after finishing a filling meal... I'm at a loss and my OH is pushing me to call.. what do you all think?


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Okay ladies, need some advice. I got the mirena placed on the 9th. During the procedure, I got dizzy but it was mild and certainly not worth mentioning. Anyway, had some brown bleeding after (also expected) it only lasted that day. Now, I've had multiple dizzy spells a day since it was placed, most bring me to my knees and I've lost consciousness once. I also started bleeding yesterday...
> 
> I am hesitant to call my doctor because I'm not sure if its connected to the mirena or not and if so, if its even important. :shrug: I've checked my blood sugars as well and all is fine. It seems to hit indiscriminately. I've had it happen minutes after finishing a filling meal... I'm at a loss and my OH is pushing me to call.. what do you all think?

I'd say it's worth talking to your doctor. The dizziness may be a side effect of the mirena, or it may be unrelated but either way I think It needs investigating, especially if you've lost consciousness.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP UNTIL I SEE MY DEAR MUMSIE AND DADSIE!* :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Quiet night last night in the Turtle Zone, all the better for a speedy catch up :book: I was playing the piano for much of the evening https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/synthetiseur.gif and got 3 greenies- 80, 94 and 102 :thumbup:

*SARACHKA!!!! *I feel bubs moving alot too now, I had suspicions at 14 weeks but I may have been imagining it because that's when I first felt Holly but deffo felt bubs at 15 weeks:thumbup: And last night he was kicking up quite a storm when I was lying in bed. It's not the same as gas feelings I don't think, it's more tickly:shrug: And on your pram question I got the *Hi-Trek*- 3 chunky wheeler with high suspension for running, roller blading and forest walks. Probably not what you're looking for though for your strolls into town to meet colleagues for coffee:haha: I have a shitty normal buggy for train and bus outings since the hi-trek is bulky, but didn't get that until she was 4 months old and sitting up solidly. I'm going to have to get a new town buggy too, since the old one (already our second one but as you know I walk EVERYWHERE so I wear them out quickly!) is on it's last legs and there's no way Holly can buggy board it on my old falling apart one!)

Everyone else :wave: and :hugs:

Off out with my munchkin because we've only had one poobummy outing to the doctors for her jabs this week, so we're off to have some FUN somewhere! It's really cold and grey and drizzly so we're going on a Christmas Lights hunt:happydance: And are sure to find a merry-go-round somewhere!

Dss the elder came 3rd in his race and got a trophy and is very proud, and dss the younger came 73rd :awww: He never was much of a runner- ping pong is his thing!

Molly I'd deffo tell your doc if you're passing out:flower: And Clare goodluck if anything happens today:hugs:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxx :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

God morning all :wave:

Had another sensor mat false alarm last night...don't know why :shrug: At 4am I raced out of bed like a woman possessed to find a sleeping soundly and breathing normally baby despite the high pitched wail that had come from the monitor :wacko: I couldn't get back to sleep until just before 6am :nope:

Anyway..this is the first morning this week that we haven't had something to work around so it's going to be a nice quiet relaxing one :thumbup: We'll go walking later I think.

Happy Thursdays all :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning! I still pregnant :(

The tightenings went a way for most of the night.I have bad backache today and didnt sleep much atall. very :sleep: the amount of bloody goo has suprised me iv had to put a pad on now :sick:

Micks at work which im a bit upset about now as im still feeling ill and his phone is turnt off :hissy:


----------



## poas

his phone should be on at all times now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm getting my hair dyed in a bit but STILL haven't picked a colour.....any ideas?


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...definitely contact the doc. Dizziness is one thing, passing out is another. They may just say it's a side effect, but at least then you'll know for sure.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP UNTIL I SEE MY DEAR MUMSIE AND DADSIE!* :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Quiet night last night in the Turtle Zone, all the better for a speedy catch up :book: I was playing the piano for much of the evening https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Musique/synthetiseur.gif and got 3 greenies- 80, 94 and 102 :thumbup:
> 
> *SARACHKA!!!! *I feel bubs moving alot too now, I had suspicions at 14 weeks but I may have been imagining it because that's when I first felt Holly but deffo felt bubs at 15 weeks:thumbup: And last night he was kicking up quite a storm when I was lying in bed. It's not the same as gas feelings I don't think, it's more tickly:shrug: And on your pram question I got the *Hi-Trek*- 3 chunky wheeler with high suspension for running, roller blading and forest walks. Probably not what you're looking for though for your strolls into town to meet colleagues for coffee:haha: I have a shitty normal buggy for train and bus outings since the hi-trek is bulky, but didn't get that until she was 4 months old and sitting up solidly. I'm going to have to get a new town buggy too, since the old one (already our second one but as you know I walk EVERYWHERE so I wear them out quickly!) is on it's last legs and there's no way Holly can buggy board it on my old falling apart one!)
> 
> Everyone else :wave: and :hugs:
> 
> Off out with my munchkin because we've only had one poobummy outing to the doctors for her jabs this week, so we're off to have some FUN somewhere! It's really cold and grey and drizzly so we're going on a Christmas Lights hunt:happydance: And are sure to find a merry-go-round somewhere!
> 
> Dss the elder came 3rd in his race and got a trophy and is very proud, and dss the younger came 73rd :awww: He never was much of a runner- ping pong is his thing!
> 
> Molly I'd deffo tell your doc if you're passing out:flower: And Clare goodluck if anything happens today:hugs:
> 
> Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxx :friends:

Yay for mum and dad's visit :yipee:

I haven't bothered about buying a buggy in addition to my travel system as I am not a such a purveyor of public transport like you are, although there would be occasions that I might be.

Oooo, well done DSS the elder :wohoo:...following in yours and DHs footsteps with the running? Was Dss the younger ok not to be up there on the winners board?

Have a loverly day whatever you do :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: morning! I still pregnant :(
> 
> The tightenings went a way for most of the night.I have bad backache today and didnt sleep much atall. very :sleep: the amount of bloody goo has suprised me iv had to put a pad on now :sick:
> 
> Micks at work which im a bit upset about now as im still feeling ill and his phone is turnt off :hissy:

Ahh bebe is keeping you guessing! I had hoped you were on your way but maybe it will be tomorrow after all? Still, you've got today, you never know!! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> his phone should be on at all times now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm getting my hair dyed in a bit but STILL haven't picked a colour.....any ideas?

How about a lovely dark brown with plummy undertones? You know, the mirror shine type that you only get the plum when the light shines on it? Ooooo lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

DH just literally flew in the door and looked terrified! he thought i was on phone to ambulance! bloody serves him right! :haha: anyway his staying at home with me now!


----------



## emandi

babyhopes2010 said:


> DH just literally flew in the door and looked terrified! he thought i was on phone to ambulance! bloody serves him right! :haha: anyway his staying at home with me now!


Glad he is staying. :hugs:
Thinking of you a lot, hope baby will come on Friday :winkwink:.
Soooo exciting! :happydance:
:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi emandi!!

How are you m'love?

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies :hi:

Lissy I was working in London yesterday and was on the train til 10.20 when i got in I chilled for a bit and then went to bed! I am going to finish off the arrangements for secret santa today :yipee: :wohoo: just some people haven't replied to my question at all. So I don't know if they are a yes or a no and I don't want to unduly leave someone out etc etc. 

I have a good story for B :happydance: at least I think it is. *Remind me when you get in.* 

When I got in my thermometer last night arrived and this morning I was 36.3 - which is good for pre O for me. Waiting for it to come crashing down. But it might not later i am going to put both my thermometers in my mouth and do my temp with both of them and see how that goes :haha:

I bought new moon as well as part of my spending spree and then last night it was on anytime on SKY - out of principal I am not watching it :sulk: 

I might move to London, I like it and there's likely to be jobs there!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm excited for the future. I got to speak to my mum about this past cycle and we decided together that I had a chemical. This is the best possible outcome for this past cycle because it means I am not defunct. 

Lissy, I like Kit's idea and also I like the mahogany and the BRIGHT reds too :thumbup: I had flaming red hair before Rihanna ruined it for me. 

Have beautiful days all :flower:

I have emailed outstanding turtles for replies on secret santa :winkwink: and i'll probably do the turtle chain later on and send out more emails. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi :happydance: I see you are on maternity leave :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> Hi emandi!!
> 
> How are you m'love?
> 
> :hugs:


Hello Kitty :flower:, thanks I'm fine stopped working and taking my holiday and then maternity leave. Miss my work a bit :blush:.
How are you sweet and lovely Cara?
:kiss:

:hi: all


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> Emandi :happydance: I see you are on maternity leave :wohoo: :yipee:

Hey Jaynie , yes I am sort of, just taking holidays and my ml starts on the 5th of December.
I'm sorry have to run get some lunch ready and take Emily to her nursery, but get back to you later I promise :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Emandi :happydance: I see you are on maternity leave :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Hey Jaynie , yes I am sort of, just taking holidays and my ml starts on the 5th of December.
> I'm sorry have to run get some lunch ready and take Emily to her nursery, but get back to you later I promise :kiss:Click to expand...

No worries. I can wait til later on.


----------



## Essie

Lyra has caught my cold :( poor baby, two colds back to back. She is so snuffly and just wants to snuggle and sleep today :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

I am going to do my first OPK of this cycle today :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Essie - I hope she feels better soon :thumbup: poor little love.


----------



## babyhopes2010

this time tommorow :argh:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi emandi!!
> 
> How are you m'love?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty :flower:, thanks I'm fine stopped working and taking my holiday and then maternity leave. Miss my work a bit :blush:.
> How are you sweet and lovely Cara?
> :kiss:
> 
> :hi: allClick to expand...

I'm great thanks, and Cara is too :thumbup: I know what you mean about missing work but soon you'll be settled into your new routine and ready for your little blue bundle to make an apprearance :cloud9: Only 10 weeks to go! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> this time tommorow :argh:

:haha: you'll be right.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra has caught my cold :( poor baby, two colds back to back. She is so snuffly and just wants to snuggle and sleep today :awww:

Aww that's rubbish :nope: Hope it doesn't last long :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I am going to do my first OPK of this cycle today :thumbup:

Yay for new cycle and fresh start :thumbup: Whatever happened last cycle, it's good that you're moving on :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> this time tommorow :argh:

I know! I thought that I just wanted to know when it would happen, then when I was given my induction date, I was like "OMG!"

Bebe is nearly here!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Remember I said that I was going to do my temps with both thermometers.

Reading one:
Old thermometer - 36.79
New thermometer - 37.02 :shock:

Reading two:
old thermometer - 36.81
new thermometer - 37.01 :shock:

I might not be so defunct after all...


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Remember I said that I was going to do my temps with both thermometers.
> 
> Reading one:
> Old thermometer - 36.79
> New thermometer - 37.02 :shock:
> 
> Reading two:
> old thermometer - 36.81
> new thermometer - 37.01 :shock:
> 
> I might not be so defunct after all...

So we can conclude that your old thermometer is defunct?


----------



## firstbaby25

well that's the problem with only having 2 my second thermometer is a better make so I think so yes, the old one is crap - I can't believe I haven't done this before! 

I am catching up with recorded TV and then I might do Adam's ironing, because he's lacking and it will be mounting up and that. I might read some and then go to town for some bits I forgot, go to my nana's and to do all this I have to miss college this week. I am sad about it and worried i'll get in to trouble, but I have made plans and that. Alas.

I :bodyb: for the fact that I was so absent yesterday...


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have some straighteners :happydance: Pro 230 ones too.....impressed with the price at 9.99 :D am going to find my straightening stuffs in a min and do it properly before cleaning up :D


----------



## firstbaby25

I don't use straighteners a lot so having good ones doesn't bother me so much my hair is so 'lank' it's like rats tails. 

Enjoy... I'm bored shitless today. But lacking motivation too because I am so tired. 

I'm getting paranoid that sezi is ignoring me :cry: I doubt it but I am on a para!


----------



## x-ginge-x

it wasnt specifically because they were good , they were cheap and 230s which they have to be to do my hair!!! any lower and nothing happens


----------



## Essie

I'm itching for DH to get home because we are going to the shops and I can buy something that I need for a turtle Christmas idea that I had :shhh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> I'm itching for DH to get home because we are going to the shops and I can buy something that I need for a turtle Christmas idea that I had :shhh:

I'm itching to do anything, I need some motivation!! 

Might have to sign out in an attempt to force it.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I don't use straighteners a lot so having good ones doesn't bother me so much my hair is so 'lank' it's like rats tails.
> 
> Enjoy... I'm bored shitless today. But lacking motivation too because I am so tired.
> 
> I'm getting paranoid that sezi is ignoring me :cry: I doubt it but I am on a para!

I've got the GHD ones because they're really the only ones that work in my hair because it's so thick and curly!

I'm sure Sezi is not ignoring you....careful or me and you will form the MPS ( mutual paranoia society):haha:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> it wasnt specifically because they were good , they were cheap and 230s which they have to be to do my hair!!! any lower and nothing happens

Saw your pic on FB - lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am so nervous for this test. :cry: It is in 3 1/2 hours so leaving for NYC soon.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> I am so nervous for this test. :cry: It is in 3 1/2 hours so leaving for NYC soon.

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm on the train! 

Jaynie you used the word 'outstanding' in one of your posts. I love that word! Always makes me think of the time my history teacher told me my homework was outstanding and I blushed with pleasure, until I realised he meant nonexistant!

Holly is saying hello and goodbye to everyone who gets on and off the train- makes me realise how antisocial we are as adults!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a slap up lunch- a thing called a China Town Salad- with chicken brochettes and loads of plant matter including bamboo shoots which I love, and I pinched loads of Holly's sweet potato fries but should have pinched more really coz only got an 85 on my 2hr bloods :dohh: Got Holly a Babar the Elephant dvd about a new baby being born into the family and a christmas teletubbies one- neither of which I've seen before but dh said his boys loved teletubbies so thought I'd give it a try. Won't do any harm, and Holly will still have her Latin scripture and cello lessons that she has each day to supplement her baby dvds :haha: And a really kitch calendar of cats for my MIL for christmas!She'll like it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck addie! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Glad you had fun and that you like my choice of word :thumbup: 

I had a meat and potato pasty :) 

Did you see my post about temps :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

arggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,):trouble:

Thats it im chilling out! im getting so freaking stressed! I have no time for myself, because of uni, moving house, so much to organise, had a lecture today and had to walk out after 20 mins to be sick and have a bad tummy, Ive had on and off bad back and belly/hip pains so i have decided to do sweet F**k all! cos i swear its all a bit too much!

And you know what! I sold my coffee table, tv stand and corner table (they were black glass with silver chrome) The person picked them up on monday (Dave said to her you may need a bigger car but she rammed them in) then on wednesday nigh they sent me a message to say they were scatched and dirty and what am i going to do about it!!:growlmad::growlmad: I had bought special glass polish to clean them thorughly (not that they needed it to be honest) and there wasnt a scratch on them! And now 3 days later after taking them he now claims ccovered in scratches and dirty and wants a refund! Im so angry and im in the middle of house moving as of tomorrow and all weekend and i wont be living where they picked it up! and the bloody cheek of them they have filed a dispute against me on ebay i now have to deal with that! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Eash im so sorry to rant, i havent been on for a couple of days either but i feel like im going to have a melt down!!!!!:cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I am so nervous for this test. :cry: It is in 3 1/2 hours so leaving for NYC soon.

Shit I missed this!! Sorry Addie :hugs: - I thought B had you mixed up with Clare :dohh: 

Good luck, all should be good, you picked the good doctor :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> I am so nervous for this test. :cry: It is in 3 1/2 hours so leaving for NYC soon.

Gosh good luck addie :hugs: do you know what you make me realise there are more important things to life then getting stressed out! I hope everything is just fabulous for you :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Glad you had fun and that you like my choice of word :thumbup:
> 
> I had a meat and potato pasty :)
> 
> Did you see my post about temps :happydance:

I did! I was going to say one time that I temped vaginally so that may be why mine were higher. I really hate the word _vaginally_! Sorry to vaginal you Jaynie!:haha:

Here's to high temps and blazing opks and much spermification this advent cycle:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For Cassie!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I don't use straighteners a lot so having good ones doesn't bother me so much my hair is so 'lank' it's like rats tails.
> 
> Enjoy... I'm bored shitless today. But lacking motivation too because I am so tired.
> 
> I'm getting paranoid that sezi is ignoring me :cry: I doubt it but I am on a para!
> 
> I've got the GHD ones because they're really the only ones that work in my hair because it's so thick and curly!
> 
> I'm sure Sezi is not ignoring you....careful or me and you will form the MPS ( mutual paranoia society):haha:Click to expand...

No way kit! Your hair was dead straight when I met you, I would never have thought for a second you were a curlylocks! :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> For Cassie!
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

I bloody do need to breathe!arrgghghhhh! how r u b?

Hows clare anyone :shrug:

I think i will go make a cuppa, have a hot bath, get the heating, have a hot bath, attempt to hair removal my lady garden (Even that is a task grrr) then climb into bed and watch disney movies and snuggle dixie :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm soooooo excited- I found the perfect doll for Holly today- not too expensive and the right size and correct for her age with HAIR that she'll just love...

https://www.abitare.lu/pub_res/produkte/xxl/29018147_01.jpg

Plus she looks a bit like Holly only with blue eyes!! Don't tell my DH though because I told him I wouldn't get anymore presents for her Christmas and Bday :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For Cassie!
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
> 
> I bloody do need to breathe!arrgghghhhh! how r u b?
> 
> Hows clare anyone :shrug:
> 
> I think i will go make a cuppa, have a hot bath, get the heating, have a hot bath, attempt to hair removal my lady garden (Even that is a task grrr) then climb into bed and watch disney movies and snuggle dixie :cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm just finishing my decaf and then going for a decadent late afternoon bath! We have a parallel existence:haha: 

I'm good thanks Cassie:thumbup: Overly excited about my mum and dad coming over for the weekend:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks B - :hugs: I am excited about the temp thing. Resisting the urge to buy 2 x more and find out which is right! I might take my thermometers along to the docs and then see which is right in case she has a BBT!! :haha:

Cassie you ok? My heating has just come on on a timer and I am ridiculously excited for that, I was freezing after my day daaarn sarf yesterday it was positively mild there. Not for me next to the Mersey in my Mersey Paradise. :cold: :cold: I was shivering in bed last night. 

My OPK was N-EGGO-TIVE :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Love the doll. I got erin a doll that had nappies the other day and she was in awe! :cloud9: she must've changed the nappy 15 times in as many minutes.

Sorry ladies :dohh: I have had 3 in a row now. HAT TRICK! I wish you ALL the very best :kiss: and lots of love :kiss:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For Cassie!
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif
> 
> I bloody do need to breathe!arrgghghhhh! how r u b?
> 
> Hows clare anyone :shrug:
> 
> I think i will go make a cuppa, have a hot bath, get the heating, have a hot bath, attempt to hair removal my lady garden (Even that is a task grrr) then climb into bed and watch disney movies and snuggle dixie :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just finishing my decaf and then going for a decadent late afternoon bath! We have a parallel existence:haha:
> 
> I'm good thanks Cassie:thumbup: Overly excited about my mum and dad coming over for the weekend:happydance:Click to expand...


awww that will be just lovely :thumbup: did u convince them to pack their swimming costumes? Im storing my washing machine and fridge freezer at my mums on saturday and im staying for tea! the best part is my nan is going to be there who havent seen since i was teenie weenie bit preggo so she will see a big belly of a difference :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Make sure you put your :ninja:'s to good use this month Jaynie, we want a Christmas BFP!!

I bet my parents oh so accidentally forget their swimsuits Cassie! :haha:

Off for my strange afternoon bath, if I can overcome my fear of the plughole monster that is https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif 

Laters turts xxxxxx


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks B - :hugs: I am excited about the temp thing. Resisting the urge to buy 2 x more and find out which is right! I might take my thermometers along to the docs and then see which is right in case she has a BBT!! :haha:
> 
> Cassie you ok? My heating has just come on on a timer and I am ridiculously excited for that, I was freezing after my day daaarn sarf yesterday it was positively mild there. Not for me next to the Mersey in my Mersey Paradise. :cold: :cold: I was shivering in bed last night.
> 
> My OPK was N-EGGO-TIVE :haha:

Yes i think im just getting upset cos im so organised and on the ball and then everything around keeps f***ing up! You should see my diary its rammed with lists of jobs to do each day and no matter how tired I am i complete them but then the numpties around me seem to drag me back down or add more jobs to my ever long list!:dohh:

Jaynie.....i dont know if you use ebay? but do you have any advice about what my rights would be? I cant be arsed to dispute but at the same time i cant be arsed for half my furniture to turn back up on my doorstep whilst in the middle of moving :dohh: because of some wanker (cant beleive i just swore :blush:) trying to con me! I feel like calling him and saying do you really wanna mess with a preggo lady! :haha::cry::wacko::growlmad:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Cassie, what a chore! I hate tosspots like that. (tosspots...you UK ladies sure are an influence :haha:) I remember moving house when I waa 16/17 weeks. It was so incredibly stressful... I feel for you love. :hugs: As for the eBay fellow, I have no idea what recourse you have, I suppose just wait it out and see what happens? You have enough to worry about right now. And hey, if he drops it back on your doorstep later :shrug: re-sell it for a lower price due to the scratches and the like that he incurred and then you've made profit twice. Ha! on him. [-( :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

B, yay for a visit from your parents! :happydance:

Ginge, Congrats on the good buy hair straightener. :thumbup:

Jaynie, hooray for new, not horrible thermometer! 

Morning/afternoon all :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well I do but never like this... I'd imagine that they should have checked them in picking them up. Understandably this doesn't apply to posted items but it clearly does with this. I'd go with the dispute and let eBay know the nature that they were transported an that well, they should have looked at them. If you don't wanna dispute I'd tell them to get 3 quotes for cleaning it, and tell them that because you are extremely nice you'll consider going halves on cleaning/polishing it up :shrug: 

Some people are so fick!! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

I don't know Jaynie .. cassie has already made a point that she bought special cleaner for it to keep it clean so reason and logic would argue that she also did not mistreated them to cause scratches and rhe like. As wwll as her description of how he just forced them into the vehicle... He very well could have caused all the damage then. No. I would not be nice and go halves on cleaning/repair job. I would explain my side and declare that you have friends and family that can attest to the rip top ahape you kept said items in. 

:shrug: maybe I'm just being a booch face but I don't think Cassie should be held responsible or suffer due to somwthing that is clearly not her fault.


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Well I do but never like this... I'd imagine that they should have checked them in picking them up. Understandably this doesn't apply to posted items but it clearly does with this. I'd go with the dispute and let eBay know the nature that they were transported an that well, they should have looked at them. If you don't wanna dispute I'd tell them to get 3 quotes for cleaning it, and tell them that because you are extremely nice you'll consider going halves on cleaning/polishing it up :shrug:
> 
> Some people are so fick!! :dohh:

Thanks molly and jaynie :hugs: First of all he said my "special glass polish" must have hidden the scratches. Then he said it was covered in so much dirt that he had to wash it which revealed the scratches when he got it home!:dohh: I cant win iv either cleaned it too much or its too dirty!

I replied back to him saying well if it was dirty to cover the scratches would you have agreed, inspected and bought dirty furniture?????! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280769033833?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649 This was before i even cleaned them! do they look dirty to you?:shrug:


----------



## cassie04

OMG he now states that i am blind cos apparantly he had 2 cars not one (Dave only carried one bit of the furniture to one of the cars and musnt have known the other car was theirs) so because I obviously am i blind i wouldnt have seen the scratches previously :finger: cheeky mother fucker! :blush: 

He also states apparntly he had something in his car to protect them not that we saw this because he is an experienced seller/buyer :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

Do you know what the thing is this case apparantly will take ageeeeeeeeeees to solve by which we will be in hexham which means he will have to return them to me all the way there which has added an hour onto his journey!what a dick!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh right! So bloody experienced that he didn't have enough common sense and basic knowledge to inspect the items he's buying. More like he's experienced buying to b*tch and then get money back so that he is constantly getting things " for free". Grrr. :growlmad: 

What is with me today? I sound/feel like I'm ready to take on an army.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly your post about moving has just reminded me that we've been in our 'new' house 2yrs now, and I was heavily pregnant with Holly at the time of moving! Goes so fast and I'd forgotten! I bought my glucose monitor at the chemist nextdoor before we were officially neighbours! Little did I know how many weesticks I'd buy there a year later :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh right! So bloody experienced that he didn't have enough common sense and basic knowledge to inspect the items he's buying. More like he's experienced buying to b*tch and then get money back so that he is constantly getting things " for free". Grrr. :growlmad:
> 
> What is with me today? I sound/feel like I'm ready to take on an army.

:trouble: :gun:


----------



## Mollykins

B, its true! Time just flies... 

Kit, :haha: I know!


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> Oh right! So bloody experienced that he didn't have enough common sense and basic knowledge to inspect the items he's buying. More like he's experienced buying to b*tch and then get money back so that he is constantly getting things " for free". Grrr. :growlmad:
> 
> What is with me today? I sound/feel like I'm ready to take on an army.

Molly can you email the buyer for me :haha: im guessing they wouldnt mess with you hhahah


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I don't use straighteners a lot so having good ones doesn't bother me so much my hair is so 'lank' it's like rats tails.
> 
> Enjoy... I'm bored shitless today. But lacking motivation too because I am so tired.
> 
> I'm getting paranoid that sezi is ignoring me :cry: I doubt it but I am on a para!

https://data.whicdn.com/images/17830093/163055_10150089712886952_765096951_6043468_2787361_n_large.jpg

*I'd never ignore my Jaynochka!*


----------



## Essie

B I like the doll, and it does look a bit like Holly. Bet she'll love it. 

Cassie sorry you're dealin with this bullshitter. As an "experienced buyer" he should've inspected the items properly before taking them. I'd say that since he saw them, took ten away and then decided 3 days later he doesn't want them that's tough. Probably got them home and decided they didn't look right in his house so figured he'd return them. Hope it gets sorted out for you soon.


----------



## Sarachka

Hey Lovers, 

I'm in a very good mood today as my mumsie has promised to take me on a shopping spree to the tune of £1,000 in the January sales! I love my mumsie. That will get at _least _a few matryoshka blankets!

Also, it's GLEE night. No one understands how happy Glee makes me lol :happydance:

Also, I have toast and marmite!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Hey Lovers,
> 
> I'm in a very good mood today as my mumsie has promised to take me on a shopping spree to the tune of £1,000 in the January sales! I love my mumsie. That will get at _least _a few matryoshka blankets!
> 
> Also, it's GLEE night. No one understands how happy Glee makes me lol :happydance:
> 
> Also, I have toast and marmite!!!!!!

Everything about this post is great. 

Shopping trip, Glee and toast with marmite :happydance: Perfect. 

I've just seen the advert for tonight's Glee, looks like a good episode.


----------



## Essie

Sarah, Glee makes you so happy you even used a smilie! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarah, Glee makes you so happy you even used a smilie! :haha:

I love Glee that much!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :cloud9::kiss::flow::thumbup::flower::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Sarachka

Es, tonight's episode features the Adele mashup. It is Glee's *300th* musical number! If they do the tour in 2012 and they do that song, heaven help me I'll die of joy!

I'm a little bit Lebanese for Brittany & Santana


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Es, tonight's episode features the Adele mashup. It is Glee's *300th* musical number! If they do the tour in 2012 and they do that song, heaven help me I'll die of joy!
> 
> I'm a little bit Lebanese for Brittany & Santana

I'm jealous you went to the tour. A friend from work went the same night you did and said it was amazing.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Es, tonight's episode features the Adele mashup. It is Glee's *300th* musical number! If they do the tour in 2012 and they do that song, heaven help me I'll die of joy!
> 
> I'm a little bit Lebanese for Brittany & Santana
> 
> I'm jealous you went to the tour. A friend from work went the same night you did and said it was amazing.Click to expand...

I still watch the clips on youtube all the time and I come over all tingly and tearful ... it was A M A Z I N G  When the open "da da da da" of Don't Stop Believe started I died of joy.


----------



## poas

Cassie do NOT do anything. If he chooses to open a dispute with ebay then you can explain to them, BUT as he collected them you have absolutely no obligation to him.
You had clear photo's, and he should have (as an experienced buyer) inspected them before he even laid a finger on them. Did he paypal or cash?
Hi everyone by the way :)


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ajlf45moOU&feature=related

this is the moment my heart stopped!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hey Lovers,
> 
> I'm in a very good mood today as my mumsie has promised to take me on a shopping spree to the tune of £1,000 in the January sales! I love my mumsie. That will get at _least _a few matryoshka blankets!
> 
> Also, it's GLEE night. No one understands how happy Glee makes me lol :happydance:
> 
> Also, I have toast and marmite!!!!!!

You could get quite a nice mountain bike for that!


----------



## Sarachka

*Britax B-Smart 4 Travel System* is catching my eye now, esp as it's in my favourite colour

https://www.kidsisland.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/r/britax-bsmart-blue.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't hang shopping bags on that type of handle though Sarachka!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Why don't you get this? Nice La Pierre mountain bike, £950, and then you have £50 left over to buy baby stuff :haha:https://www.evanscycles.com/product_image/image/976/cf5/d39/63618/product_page/lapierre-pro-race-229-2012-29er-mountain-bike.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Does look good though Sarachka, plenty of basket space underneath (which makes up for the handlebars) and nice practical colour :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Can't hang shopping bags on that type of handle though Sarachka!

hmmmm yeah true ... you can buy hooks to add though


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't wait to see a pic of Addie's pushchair! Will she choose a side by side one or a train one?!!! I'd go for narrow and train myself, plus you can turn them to be facing which must be fun for the kids!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't wait to see a pic of Addie's pushchair! Will she choose a side by side one or a train one?!!! I'd go for narrow and train myself, plus you can turn them to be facing which must be fun for the kids!

I didn't realise how much choice there is now for twin buggies!!

I feel a little sorry for the kid who looks like it's in the shopping basket in the Phil & Teds though. Once, in town, I saw a roma gypsy kid actually IN the shopping basket.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see a pic of Addie's pushchair! Will she choose a side by side one or a train one?!!! I'd go for narrow and train myself, plus you can turn them to be facing which must be fun for the kids!
> 
> I didn't realise how much choice there is now for twin buggies!!
> 
> I feel a little sorry for the kid who looks like it's in the shopping basket in the Phil & Teds though. Once, in town, I saw a roma gypsy kid actually IN the shopping basket.Click to expand...

That's probably where my baby will end up with Holly squashing him on top:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow that's service for you!! The diabetes doctor I saw a couple of weeks ago just called me to tell me to not do my HGPO just yet but to wait until I'm at 24 weeks since she thinks I risk to have ok results at this stage judging by my bloods and it will have all been for nothing and I'll have to re-do it at 24 weeks anyway. So that's cool, I get to postpone the horribleness for a while and just do it when everyone else does! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nice to know that someone loves me and has been thinking about my bloodsugar :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy, how's this?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/poas.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/poas.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I still find it amazing that after such a long time of TTCing together even pre turtles that we fell within a week of one another! So crazy!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka I still find it amazing that after such a long time of TTCing together even pre turtles that we fell within a week of one another! So crazy!

yeah it IS crazy. It's not like it was our first or second months either, which would be less of a coincidence as it would have meant no issues at all. It is SO fitting.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I don't use straighteners a lot so having good ones doesn't bother me so much my hair is so 'lank' it's like rats tails.
> 
> Enjoy... I'm bored shitless today. But lacking motivation too because I am so tired.
> 
> I'm getting paranoid that sezi is ignoring me :cry: I doubt it but I am on a para!
> 
> https://data.whicdn.com/images/17830093/163055_10150089712886952_765096951_6043468_2787361_n_large.jpg
> 
> *I'd never ignore my Jaynochka!*Click to expand...

:cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok so im signing off :)

Wish me luck! If one of u uk turtles pm me ur number asap ill txt u with updates :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill txt ya jaynie with updates :)


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Ok so im signing off :)
> 
> Wish me luck! If one of u uk turtles pm me ur number asap ill txt u with updates :)

Ooooooh I'm so excited for you :yipee: I cannot wait for the update to tell us about your little one :cloud9: Good luck, you'll do brilliantly and all of this will have been so worth it :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> ill txt ya jaynie with updates :)

good luck my love !! It will all be amazing :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Good Luck, Clare! Can't wait to see your little one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Clare :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Clare! Best of luck sweets. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Go Clare go!


----------



## poas

ERR Clare...you best text me?!?! As well as Jaynie I mean!
And Sarah I love it but Esme has one e on the end not two, is it ok to change that?Sorry for being a total pest!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I don't use straighteners a lot so having good ones doesn't bother me so much my hair is so 'lank' it's like rats tails.
> 
> Enjoy... I'm bored shitless today. But lacking motivation too because I am so tired.
> 
> I'm getting paranoid that sezi is ignoring me :cry: I doubt it but I am on a para!
> 
> I've got the GHD ones because they're really the only ones that work in my hair because it's so thick and curly!
> 
> I'm sure Sezi is not ignoring you....careful or me and you will form the MPS ( mutual paranoia society):haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No way kit! Your hair was dead straight when I met you, I would never have thought for a second you were a curlylocks! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh yeah...a total pube head! Just as well I had an umbrella that day in London or else you'd have been scared by how large my hair becomes when rained on :shock: 'Tis not pretty :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Ugh. Called doctor. They want me in for blood work. Poobums.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm soooooo excited- I found the perfect doll for Holly today- not too expensive and the right size and correct for her age with HAIR that she'll just love...
> 
> https://www.abitare.lu/pub_res/produkte/xxl/29018147_01.jpg
> 
> Plus she looks a bit like Holly only with blue eyes!! Don't tell my DH though because I told him I wouldn't get anymore presents for her Christmas and Bday :blush:

Love Holly's doll! Gorgeous! Slightly different from the one I just bought Cara :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Cassie..did you get anywhere with that numbskull ebayer? Sounds like his word against yours really and he did accept the goods when he had the chance to say they were'nt acceptable :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hey Lovers,
> 
> I'm in a very good mood today as my mumsie has promised to take me on a shopping spree to the tune of £1,000 in the January sales! I love my mumsie. That will get at _least _a few matryoshka blankets!
> 
> Also, it's GLEE night. No one understands how happy Glee makes me lol :happydance:
> 
> Also, I have toast and marmite!!!!!!

Oh wow...good old mumsie :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Make sure you put your :ninja:'s to good use this month Jaynie, we want a Christmas BFP!!
> 
> I bet my parents oh so accidentally forget their swimsuits Cassie! :haha:
> 
> Off for my strange afternoon bath, if I can overcome my fear of the plughole monster that is https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif
> 
> Laters turts xxxxxx

You could have his 'n' hers cossies waiting for them laid out hotel style :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *Britax B-Smart 4 Travel System* is catching my eye now, esp as it's in my favourite colour
> 
> https://www.kidsisland.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/r/britax-bsmart-blue.jpg

Cool! And it faces either direction which is a must! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Ugh. Called doctor. They want me in for blood work. Poobums.

Oh well..just when you thought you were done with getting stuck for a while :( Still, needs must to make sure all is well I suppose :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ha ha I like that idea Kit- about the swimming costumes! I'll have to get the *HollyMonkey Hotel* motif emblazoned on them :haha:

I'm hitting le sac now, got to be on best form for my parents tomorrow! :wohoo: Busy morning getting the house straight and lunch sorted since they should be here for lunch! :yipee: 

Nighty night all xxxxx :kiss:

Oh yes 3 greenies, something like* 93, 88 and 102* but I can't remember exactly :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo excited- I found the perfect doll for Holly today- not too expensive and the right size and correct for her age with HAIR that she'll just love...
> 
> https://www.abitare.lu/pub_res/produkte/xxl/29018147_01.jpg
> 
> Plus she looks a bit like Holly only with blue eyes!! Don't tell my DH though because I told him I wouldn't get anymore presents for her Christmas and Bday :blush:
> 
> Love Holly's doll! Gorgeous! Slightly different from the one I just bought Cara :haha:
> 
> View attachment 298113Click to expand...

Lyra is getting a doll for Christmas from my mum. It's a bit like Caras one but less colourful!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Ugh. Called doctor. They want me in for blood work. Poobums.

Oh it's just a quick prick 'o blood- probably to check your iron levels or something straightforward. You'll be just fine and it will be nice to know why you're having these dizzy spells:hugs:xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B.

Oh, I could probably work it out but what age was Holly when the thread began?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly had a ragdoll with orange wool hair from my MIL as a baby, but it's only since she got to 18 months or so she's liked dolls. She feeds Dolly, the one she has now, her toast in the morning, shared with Monkey :awww:

Must go to bed xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good night B.
> 
> Oh, I could probably work it out but what age was Holly when the thread began?

She was 7/8 months ish when I joined BnB, 10 maybe when the turtle thread began? October wasn't it, so yes 10 months- I include January since she's the beginning of Jan:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo excited- I found the perfect doll for Holly today- not too expensive and the right size and correct for her age with HAIR that she'll just love...
> 
> https://www.abitare.lu/pub_res/produkte/xxl/29018147_01.jpg
> 
> Plus she looks a bit like Holly only with blue eyes!! Don't tell my DH though because I told him I wouldn't get anymore presents for her Christmas and Bday :blush:
> 
> Love Holly's doll! Gorgeous! Slightly different from the one I just bought Cara :haha:
> 
> View attachment 298113
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra is getting a doll for Christmas from my mum. It's a bit like Caras one but less colourful!Click to expand...

The one Cara has is one of the Lamaze toys, crinkly, squeaky, fluffy, woolly etc...I find their stuff great for development :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'd had about 2 or 3 periods back! And had very irregular cycles still! Not that you asked that but it crossed my mind. O-ing on like CD22 every month. Nasty.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night B.
> 
> Oh, I could probably work it out but what age was Holly when the thread began?
> 
> She was 7/8 months ish when I joined BnB, 10 maybe when the turtle thread began? October wasn't it, so yes 10 months- I include January since she's the beginning of Jan:thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought it was about that. I was just thinking like you were the other day that we'll all get to see all the turtle babies milestones together like we did with Holly :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly had loads of Lamaze stuff too. She _quite_ liked it but wasn't a mega fan. She LOVED her Hungry Caterpillar Rag Book with crinkly leaves though. And measuring spoons from my mum's kitchen that my mum was obliged to donate because Holly loved them so! 

Bed bed bed!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly had loads of Lamaze stuff too. She _quite_ liked it but wasn't a mega fan. She LOVED her Hungry Caterpillar Rag Book with crinkly leaves though. And measuring spoons from my mum's kitchen that my mum was obliged to donate because Holly loved them so!
> 
> Bed bed bed!!!!!

Haha..measuring spoons! That's a bit like unwrapping the expensive gifts at Christmas then playing with the box it came in!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night B.
> 
> Oh, I could probably work it out but what age was Holly when the thread began?
> 
> She was 7/8 months ish when I joined BnB, 10 maybe when the turtle thread began? October wasn't it, so yes 10 months- I include January since she's the beginning of Jan:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was about that. I was just thinking like you were the other day that we'll all get to see all the turtle babies milestones together like we did with Holly :cloud9:Click to expand...

Sitting, crawling, teeth, spoon eating, walking, running, talking, etc etc until we start announcing our turtle babies pregnancies or girlfriend's pregnancies :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good night B.
> 
> Oh, I could probably work it out but what age was Holly when the thread began?
> 
> She was 7/8 months ish when I joined BnB, 10 maybe when the turtle thread began? October wasn't it, so yes 10 months- I include January since she's the beginning of Jan:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was about that. I was just thinking like you were the other day that we'll all get to see all the turtle babies milestones together like we did with Holly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting, crawling, teeth, spoon eating, walking, running, talking, etc etc until we start announcing our turtle babies pregnancies or girlfriend's pregnancies :haha:Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be fab! :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo excited- I found the perfect doll for Holly today- not too expensive and the right size and correct for her age with HAIR that she'll just love...
> 
> https://www.abitare.lu/pub_res/produkte/xxl/29018147_01.jpg
> 
> Plus she looks a bit like Holly only with blue eyes!! Don't tell my DH though because I told him I wouldn't get anymore presents for her Christmas and Bday :blush:
> 
> Love Holly's doll! Gorgeous! Slightly different from the one I just bought Cara :haha:
> 
> View attachment 298113
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra is getting a doll for Christmas from my mum. It's a bit like Caras one but less colourful!Click to expand...
> 
> The one Cara has is one of the Lamaze toys, crinkly, squeaky, fluffy, woolly etc...I find their stuff great for development :thumbup:Click to expand...

I like their stuff too. We've bought Lyra a Lamaze Chime Garden for Christmas. It's got flowers that play chimes and light up as you touch them. She seems to like music so hopefully she will enjoy it.


----------



## kit_cat

I wonder how addie got on in NY. I hope it's all gone well. Maybe she'll come on soon if her hand isn't too painful.


----------



## kit_cat

How's Lyra's cold Essie?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> How's Lyra's cold Essie?

She's still snuffly. She woke up about 1pm after sleeping almost continually (apart from vaguely waking to be fed) from 10pm last night. I was a bit worried she was sleeping too much but she easily rousable and she's been happy and awake this afternoon so I guess she was just having extra sleep to feel better. We are going to skip baby group tomorrow though so she can rest, and so she doesn't pass it on to anyone else.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How's Lyra's cold Essie?
> 
> She's still snuffly. She woke up about 1pm after sleeping almost continually (apart from vaguely waking to be fed) from 10pm last night. I was a bit worried she was sleeping too much but she easily rousable and she's been happy and awake this afternoon so I guess she was just having extra sleep to feel better. We are going to skip baby group tomorrow though so she can rest, and so she doesn't pass it on to anyone else.Click to expand...

Ah poor little lamb. Sleep is the best medicine though :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How's Lyra's cold Essie?
> 
> She's still snuffly. She woke up about 1pm after sleeping almost continually (apart from vaguely waking to be fed) from 10pm last night. I was a bit worried she was sleeping too much but she easily rousable and she's been happy and awake this afternoon so I guess she was just having extra sleep to feel better. We are going to skip baby group tomorrow though so she can rest, and so she doesn't pass it on to anyone else.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah poor little lamb. Sleep is the best medicine though :thumbup:Click to expand...

Except now she is determined to play rather than go to bed :dohh: I'm glad she seems to be getting better though, it's horrible hearing her snuffling.


----------



## Essie

I must go and put my rascal to bed and get some zzz myself. Night night ladies, see you in the morrow :sleep: well


----------



## kit_cat

Night Essie :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## cassie04

Thanks for everybody's messages! :kiss: suppose we will have to see the outcome ebay decides! :wacko: 

Sorry i ranted then didnt reply earlier i had my first pregnancy scare.......i was a bit teary but dave was great :thumbup: I have had perriod pains on and off recently but i got them around 6 and they lasted for a few hours and were very tense....i had to walk it off.....and have a bath.......but it did scare me......Dave was concerned i think :hugs: he wanted me to call MW but i decided i would wait it out and call if they didnt go away.....but so far they have died down and im currently chillaxing in bed!:thumbup:

Anyone else had these.....I wonder again if it was BH but then this time it was continuous for a few hours and wasnt intermittened?:shrug:

Clare how exciting for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: i cant wait to hear how your getting on! eeeeeek! 

:hi: Kit sorry to miss you!

Does anybody know how addies appointment went? I didnt see her when i was catching up! but then i am blind like that ebay person said :haha:

Howdy everyone else and thanks for your advice!:flower:


----------



## addie25

The test went well :thumbup:

Question: at dinner we ordered quesadillas and I ate 3/4 or one and realized cheese looked odd the chef said it was pasturized Fontina cheese. Is it ok I ate it. I'm worried that he lied and it's not pasteurized... I know paranoid but I just don't need any problems u know.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie! :hi: how are u buddy? I wouldn't worry about the cheese. Hopefully he was being honest. And you've already eaten it now so not much u can do about it, ya know? I'm glad your appointment went well! I feel so out of the loop. Remind me what this test was for? It wasn't THE TEST, was it?


----------



## addie25

It was THE test we find out sexes on Monday and health report after Thanksgiving. I know I'm sure he wasn't lying about the cheese but now I hate cheese and never want to eat it again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok cant sleep :shock: so thought id pop on here :haha:

Im soooooooooooo nervous :argh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> ERR Clare...you best text me?!?! As well as Jaynie I mean!
> And Sarah I love it but Esme has one e on the end not two, is it ok to change that?Sorry for being a total pest!

i havent got your number :wacko: ill txt u if u txt me so i can have ur number x


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: I wish you nothing but the best for tomorrow (or later on today for you)!! you will be fabulous Clare!

the 18th is a great day to be born on ya know! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

I can't sleep either. a few hours ago i learned that one of my classmates died suddenly today. :( it seems so surreal. he was arguably the nicest guy in our class. :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Newbie! :cry: That is so sad! I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Oh, Newbie! :cry: That is so sad! I'm so sorry :hugs:

thanks luna... i'm still in shock i think. how are you this evening? what's the latest on you and baby rhyko? i miss chatting with you buddy :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Newbie I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

thank u essie. am i up really late or r u up really early?? :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Newbie :hugs:


im off to hospital now :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning! :wohoo:

Baby day for Clare! :yipee: 

And my parents are on the EuroMonkey train already, coming to see us! :wohoo: 

Going to do some cooking this morning- found a recipe for a quiche that doesn't use flour- perfect for me and for my mum who can't eat gluten :thumbup:

Newbs that's awful about your friend, I'm so sorry :hugs: And I agree that the 18th is a good date to be born on! :smug:

Right everyone, I'm going to get Holly up and dressed in her cutest 'I'm seeing my grandparents today' outfit and go and cook nice gluten and sugar free treats (my dad will just have to suffer :haha:) and hoover round and brush my hair and put on my best bump demonstration attire :yipee:

Laters gaters, Happy Day everyone.:flower:

Kick ass Clare :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck Claire xxxx

Sorry newbs, life is so not fair at times.

Have fun monkey ! Enjoy yourselves x 

Hope lyra feels better essie x

Morning everyone, I took Lauren out yesterday and she had just nodded off when a little boy reached into her pram and said "sleeping baby" and donked her on the head. This led to nearly all day screaming due to tiredness till she fell asleep at 10
I am soooooooo tired


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

I'm planning our day to Cambridge :happydance: 

Good luck again Clare....soooo exciting!! 

Newbs...so sorry about your class mate..it's always shocking when someone young that we know dies. Really makes you think doesn't it? :hugs:

Bethany.. :yipee: for your mumsie and dadsie coming and gluten free treats :haha:

Crunchster..:dohh: Stoopid little boy! Hope little L's ok now :hugs:

Addie...very glad test went well :thumbup: I don't think there's a problem with eating that cheese :flower:

Happy Friday's all :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Newbie doo, my darling... I'm so sorry about your friend. :hugs: 

Clare! You are going to have a baby! Oh and in case you are unaware (like Luna was :haha:) it'll be coming out your vagina. :haha: Good luck today sweets, you'll do brilliantly. :hugs:


B, Mummy and Daddy B are coming! :happydance: Enjoy your visit lovey. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I hope you enjoy your family outing. :cloud9: Take pictures will you? Oh! Reminds me, you should have some pics in your e-box. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Crunchster, I hope you get some sleep today. :hugs: Speaking of which.. its nearly 130 here. Leo will be ip soon for a feed...must get some sleep before he does though hey? 

Oh and what's with a child going around bopping babies on their heads for? She's not a blinking field mouse. :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Crunch what a stupid boy! At the baby group last week a little girl was stroking Lyra saying 'aww baby'. She had a doll with her and as she was stroking Lyra she was bashing the doll in the face :wacko: just glad it wasn't the other way round.

B yay for your parents visit. Hope they remembered their swimming things. 

Kit, when are you going to Cambridge? I shall wave down the road at you when you're there :haha:

Morning all. Lyra sounds slightly less snuffly today. She has started sucking her thumb. The mums I saw the other day said I need to discourage it, but it's how she self soothes :shrug: not sure what to do for the best. Today my dad is working at home so we're going over to see my parents. Plus in waiting for a parcel to be delivered to their house. 

Hope everyone has a good Friday :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Written on a toilet wall...


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwww.. pupcakes :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunch what a stupid boy! At the baby group last week a little girl was stroking Lyra saying 'aww baby'. She had a doll with her and as she was stroking Lyra she was bashing the doll in the face :wacko: just glad it wasn't the other way round.
> 
> B yay for your parents visit. Hope they remembered their swimming things.
> 
> Kit, when are you going to Cambridge? I shall wave down the road at you when you're there :haha:
> 
> Morning all. Lyra sounds slightly less snuffly today. She has started sucking her thumb. The mums I saw the other day said I need to discourage it, but it's how she self soothes :shrug: not sure what to do for the best. Today my dad is working at home so we're going over to see my parents. Plus in waiting for a parcel to be delivered to their house.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday :kiss:


Essie, we'll be heading for Cambridge about 10.45 ish, I will wave :haha:

I'm not sure how you discourage thumb sucking in a baby but I can't see it being a major issue so young. Obviously that's just my opinion. If it soothes for the time being, then so be it. It's only when you've got much older children still doing it that maybe you need to try to put a stop to it :shrug: Cara sucks her fingers, sometimes when she's upset or trying to get off to sleep.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly sucks her finger when she's chillaxin and I don't care. Least she's not all bunged up with a dummy all the time :shrug:

Crunch a little girl once came up to Holly when she was a baby and ripped at her hair and tried to hit her- made me very cross and the mum didn't give a poo.

Done loads and am now having a :coffee: break and waiting for the folks...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun in Cambridge KittyCat!!


----------



## Essie

Kit and B that was my opinion on thumb sucking too. The mum of the 3 week old I met up with earlier in the week asked someone who was holding her baby to take her thumb out of her mouth. Lyra self soothes with it at the moment. If it comforts her I'm not too bothered. If she's still doing it when she goes to school maybe I'll talk to her about it then :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Take lots of pictures Kit!


----------



## mummyApril

just an update x
 



Attached Files:







IMG02054-20111111-1146.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG02060-20111111-1824.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG02066-20111111-1826.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG02100-20111113-1032.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG02102-20111113-1058.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

a few more...
 



Attached Files:







IMG02106-20111115-1511.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG02109-20111115-1750.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG02122-20111117-1108.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG02124-20111117-1109.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

hope youre all well x


----------



## Essie

Thanks for the pictures of gorgeous James April. hope you are all okay x


----------



## HollyMonkey

aww he's so cute April!:awww: The doppler's great now April, I can get the HB in a flash!

I can never settle to anything when I'm waiting for my parents to arrive!! Made some lovely healthy pies and just making cauliflower mash but I may have to eat before they arrive, I'm STARVING!! 

OMG they're here............................


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> Newbie :hugs:
> 
> 
> im off to hospital now :wacko:

Good luck you will be great!!

Newbie im so sorry about your friend.:hugs:

April he takes the cutest pictures!!!


----------



## addie25

Good morning/afternoon. I feel good this morning just an odd feeling in belly but it's normal as they broke into muscle. We are still in NYC and I'm wide awake. We can't leave till 9 bc the garage we parked in doesn't open till 9. I can't wait till 9!! I don't have to be in bed rest so I may go see Twilight during the day and hope it's not packed as kids should be in school.


----------



## newbie_ttc

enjoy twilight Addie! all my friends are thrilled about it. i think a couple went at midnight.


----------



## Essie

Proud mummy moment. Lyra rolled over from back to front. She's been almost there for a while but managed it this afternoon :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

this ones for addie :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooooooooo turtle-girls!

I am back from Cape Town and TORI AMOS WHO IS A GODDESS!!!!!

I had the most wonderful time and Tori was just beyond words. I spent most of the first half of the concert with tears streaming down my face. She is just amazing
Cape Town was beautiful. Here are a few pics.
The landing on the flight back was interesting. The cloud was 50m above the ground so they initially said that we would be diverted to Bloemfontein but then the captain came on and said "Another plane has managed to land so we'll give it a try" :saywhat: Not what you would call confidence-inspiring! People were praying and we had to brace for the landing and then everyone clapped. The captain came back on and said "Well, that was interesting. And we are grateful the autopilot works because the plane landed itself!"

Hout bay - a huge school of dolphins was swimming by and some seals


Boulders, which is a huge penguin breeding site. The penguins were hiding because it was so windy


Chai at the Tibetan teahouse


From the menu


Seapoint, the stadium and Robben Island in the distance


V&A Waterfront


TORI AMOS!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I knew you'd be emotional Trin! Best way to enjoy something like that is to cry through it lok. Bet you still feel shivery now thinking back right?

Omg thank GOD I wore earrings today


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, GREAT pics! Glad you had fun sweets. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to have a slice of toast and go to bed....so much of exhausticatedness!
I :brat: the indian food I had last night - the best indian I have ever had 

nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Essie

Glad you had fun Trin, lovely pics.


----------



## kit_cat

Gorgeous little Leo :cloud9::flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi all :wave:

So tired tonight..so is OH so an early night is in order :thumbup:

Had a great day in Cambridge, Cara was so good and loved people watching. It's getting harder to keep her in her pram because she just can't see what's going on.

I'd hoped there would be news from Clare....I wonder what's going on :shrug: Hope all is well.

Anyway...I'll catch up properly tomorrow....good nights/days one and all :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening Folks! :flower:

Guess who's got their mummy and daddy here! :happydance:

DH and I went swimming TOGETHER tonight while m & d babysat, 2nd time ever since Holly I believe!!

Trin those pics are beautious, there's some great swimming to be done there! And so glad you had a super dooper time with Tori :cloud9: Looks like it was fabulous refreshing adventure for you :hugs:

Well done Lyra with your roly poly!

Hello Leo, you are VERY handsome!

Had a nice afternoon just playing with Holly and going for a walk- Holly is just absolutely on :cloud9: with my parents here. Tomorrow we're going to baby swimmers and YES THEY "FORGOT" THEIR SWIMSUITS but I suggested my dad borrows a pair of DH's trunks and comes with me while my mum reads and drinks coffee in the pool café :haha: My dad has been persuaded!! Then we're getting a train from by the pool to the Champs Elysée to see the lights and the Christmas market :yipee:

I have one pair of earrings and I never take them out so that's good news for me about the donkey.

*3 greenies- 76, 92 and 85*:thumbup:

Nighty night folks, busy one tomorrow so big kiss all xxxx :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glad you had fun Kit! That's why I put Holly 2 months too early in a buggy- I put her in at 4 months with a support cushion because she wanted to nose around!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi B! :wave: so glad your parents are in town to spoil preggo you and holly! :hugs: i finally, FINALLY went to the post office on wednesday so perhaps sometime late next week, you should get a little turtle mail from moi!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit and B, glad your days went so well. :cloud9: 

Kit, thanks for posting love, Im about to send another because I finally caught my first big smile on film
:cloud9: Speaking of.... doth thou have pictures to share?? :winkwink:

B, I have made some lemon squares and you may have one since you've done so well with your bloods today. :munch: 

I am well excited because as soon as today ends, I will have OH home for 10 days before he has to go back to work.... and out of town. :(


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Newbie my love, how are you?


----------



## mummyApril

i think Clare may of had baby, as her cousin (i think) wrote congratulations on her wall (fb)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Thanks for the pictures of gorgeous James April. hope you are all okay x

heya Essie were good thankyou hun, how are you and your beauty?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> aww he's so cute April!:awww: The doppler's great now April, I can get the HB in a flash!
> 
> I can never settle to anything when I'm waiting for my parents to arrive!! Made some lovely healthy pies and just making cauliflower mash but I may have to eat before they arrive, I'm STARVING!!
> 
> OMG they're here............................

:) glad its working well, have a lovely time with your mum and dad, tell them i said hi :)


----------



## mummyApril

i NEED to find a decent contraception as im not risking the yasmin


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Hello Newbie my love, how are you?

I'm ok today. I've got an hour left in my work day and i couldn't be more ready to leave. i've been busy all day, yet it feels like i haven't made much progress! :dohh: Leo is just so handsome Molly! He must save himself for my Zoey belle!! i cannot believe how much more advanced he is compared to her for them to only be a day apart. she's not yet holding her own head up, just a little wobble when she's looking from side to side so far :awww: how are you feeling these days. i miss our little chats ya know :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I used to love ASOS when I was a skinny little thing. Now I just don't feel like I can pull off trendy. I feel awful!!

yes you can, the dress for my sisters wedding was asos i think it was the first time i wore something other than baggy stuff when i was preggo! if i can have people say i look good then you sure can x (your work ppl are just twats)


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures of gorgeous James April. hope you are all okay x
> 
> heya Essie were good thankyou hun, how are you and your beauty?Click to expand...

Glad to hear you're all good. We are fine, Lyra learnt to roll over this afternoon and has spent the whole evening perfecting her roll :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I know I've been incredibly absent but I'm so overwhelmed and as of right now, I'm fighting tears... I need some help or reassurance.
> 
> Went to Leo's appointment today. His doctor is trying to tell me he is most likely going to need a circumcision because his "hole is too small". What?? I'm suspicious because when she first learned he was not circumcised she gave an odd expression and said, "oh. Well... I mean.... That's okay." That and he urinates just fine, trust me... He has a good stream. :haha: Next she tells me how awful it is that I'm not taking my pre natals (they were making me sick), then tells me that I need to get him some vit D because I'm not giving him enough because I'm breastfeeding. She foes on to tell that I need to stop feeding him when he wakes at night.... I walk away feeling like I'm the worst parent in the world. Awesome.
> 
> And on top if it all... He got 3 jabs today and he was so upset and.... :cry: I feel so broken today.

i dont know if iv already commented on this but im sorry she made you feel this way! I hope Leo is ok :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Kit, he's not ill by any stretch. On the top of the growth charts and very hearty. I'll send a pic via email.
> 
> Sez, apparently its the opening of his foreskin that is too small. :shrug: if it was, wouldn't that effect his stream? Cause infection? Or pain? I don't know but I don't buy into her shitake.

not saying she is right but my friends little boy has to have his sorted he peed fine up until now (at 2) where the hole is too small, but definitely seek a second opinion x


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> A few pics for non fb'ers...my hippy baby :) and the red fleece thing is actually a ladybird looking thing...but it didn't really show in the pics!D'oh!

shes gorgeous! where did you get the babygrow i love it!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures of gorgeous James April. hope you are all okay x
> 
> heya Essie were good thankyou hun, how are you and your beauty?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you're all good. We are fine, Lyra learnt to roll over this afternoon and has spent the whole evening perfecting her roll :awww:Click to expand...

ahh too cute! James is also trying to do this


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Gorgeous little Leo :cloud9::flower:
> 
> View attachment 298509
> View attachment 298510
> 
> 
> View attachment 298511
> View attachment 298512

oh my he will break girls hearts what a cutie!


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I was looking on Old Navy's website and saw this! How cute, huh?

https://www1.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/882/882297/big/on882297-05vliv01.jpg
https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=54061&vid=1&pid=882297&scid=882297052


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Newbie my love, how are you?
> 
> I'm ok today. I've got an hour left in my work day and i couldn't be more ready to leave. i've been busy all day, yet it feels like i haven't made much progress! :dohh: Leo is just so handsome Molly! He must save himself for my Zoey belle!! i cannot believe how much more advanced he is compared to her for them to only be a day apart. she's not yet holding her own head up, just a little wobble when she's looking from side to side so far :awww: how are you feeling these days. i miss our little chats ya know :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't feel that he is so advanced. I feel like he's lazy! :haha: Honestyly, i think his size is a bit imposing and gives the impression that be can do more. He hasn't even hinted at wanting to roll yet, HATES tummy time regardless of the amounts of toys I put in front of him. He'd much rather sit up or be carried aroubd on your shoulder so he can look around. All's well though. :thumbup: I just imagine how cute Miss Zoey is. Aww... Long distance baby love. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

lunalady said:


> molly, i was looking on old navy's website and saw this! How cute, huh?
> 
> https://www1.assets-gap.com/asset_archive/onweb/assets/product/882/882297/big/on882297-05vliv01.jpg
> https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=54061&vid=1&pid=882297&scid=882297052

!!!!!!!! I need this!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Hi luna and april!


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiii i just quickly popped on to see if clare has had the baby! :shrug: i looked on her fb and lots of ppl have said congrats and 9lb 3oz and someone said "she"??????? so it looks like a girl....but i only have this info from facebook stalking :haha:

Hope your having a lovely night, I have just EVENTUALLY made it to bed after a busy day preparing for the house move tomorrow eeeek!

I'll doubt il be on much on weekend but have a lovely weekend! April and Molly i loved the photos! bloody gorgeous! and B have fun with ur parents!

take care

:kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, I did see on Clare's FB that she had her baby! And I think you're right April - girl; 9lbs3oz! 
Yay!!!!! Hope everything went okay for her!


----------



## LunaLady

Okay other cute stuff on Old Navy's website:

https://www2.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/857/857782/big/on857782-02vliv01.jpg

https://www1.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/857/857760/big/on857760-01vliv01.jpg

https://www1.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/857/857905/alternate/on857905-05av2v01.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

YAY Clare! :happydance: I want pics!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Newbie my love, how are you?
> 
> I'm ok today. I've got an hour left in my work day and i couldn't be more ready to leave. i've been busy all day, yet it feels like i haven't made much progress! :dohh: Leo is just so handsome Molly! He must save himself for my Zoey belle!! i cannot believe how much more advanced he is compared to her for them to only be a day apart. she's not yet holding her own head up, just a little wobble when she's looking from side to side so far :awww: how are you feeling these days. i miss our little chats ya know :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel that he is so advanced. I feel like he's lazy! :haha: Honestyly, i think his size is a bit imposing and gives the impression that be can do more. He hasn't even hinted at wanting to roll yet, HATES tummy time regardless of the amounts of toys I put in front of him. He'd much rather sit up or be carried aroubd on your shoulder so he can look around. All's well though. :thumbup: I just imagine how cute Miss Zoey is. Aww... Long distance baby love. :awww:Click to expand...

That sounds like James only likes sitting up n being carried around (esp to look at himself in the mirror) lol


----------



## poas

I can't sleep, came on to say about Clare but you already know lol! 
Well when she reads this...CONGRATULATIONS CLARE AND MICK!!
I bet she is relieved that a-it is all over, and b-baby weighed 9lb3 so not a monster,bless her xx


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Newbie my love, how are you?
> 
> I'm ok today. I've got an hour left in my work day and i couldn't be more ready to leave. i've been busy all day, yet it feels like i haven't made much progress! :dohh: Leo is just so handsome Molly! He must save himself for my Zoey belle!! i cannot believe how much more advanced he is compared to her for them to only be a day apart. she's not yet holding her own head up, just a little wobble when she's looking from side to side so far :awww: how are you feeling these days. i miss our little chats ya know :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel that he is so advanced. I feel like he's lazy! :haha: Honestyly, i think his size is a bit imposing and gives the impression that be can do more. He hasn't even hinted at wanting to roll yet, HATES tummy time regardless of the amounts of toys I put in front of him. He'd much rather sit up or be carried aroubd on your shoulder so he can look around. All's well though. :thumbup: I just imagine how cute Miss Zoey is. Aww... Long distance baby love. :awww:Click to expand...

This is exactly like lyra! One of the babys at the baby group I go to was born on the same day as Lyra. She is tiny and was rolling over weeks ago. Lyras only just done it and she's 17 weeks. She just prefers to be up seeing what's going on. But every baby is different, and they do things in their own time. Leo is a smasher Molls, gorgeous boy.


----------



## Essie

Congratulations to Clare. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Mollykins

Essie! :rofl: I told my OH what you said about Leo being a smasher...he said, "So he's the opposite of a tosser?" :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and no sooner had I said he makes no attempt to roll... he rolled tum to back. :dohh: Anything to make a liar of me eh? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay brilliant Clare! Congratulations! :yipee: It seems like yesterday you were in a Harvester type restaurant with your OH feeling sad because everyone had children around you, and then you got a faint BFP a few days later, and here you are now with your owm little bundle which will soon be getting ketchup all round her face and be spilling her drink in Harvester restaurants! So amazing, hope it went well, big :hugs: xxxx

Newbie how exciting- I'll keep an eye on the letter box! :happydance:

Molly lemon squares sound nommo, and I think you're right, I deserve one :haha:

My mum forgot my Bio Oil too so I've ordered a mahoosive bottle on the world wide web system of trade and communication :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy I did the same Clare just text me! :haha:


----------



## poas

Clare just text me- Freya was born at 6.03pm weighing 9lb3oz, and it was a 'v.quick dramatic natural labour' I am so proud-seems only yesterday that I was telling her and my sister off for being in town and not at sixth form lessons!!


----------



## Crunchie

Whooooooo

Big congrats Claire ! Yay


----------



## poas

Morning Crunch how's it going?Is LC completely formula fed now?And is she sleeping more?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

And indeed it is a good morning to wake up to Clare's great news!!:wohoo:

I'm so pleased little Freya has now arrived and hopefully mum and baby are doing well. So confident was I that it would be a girl, that I already got some little pink gifts and I shall take them to the Post Office this morning :happydance:

:yipee:CONGRATULATIONS CLARE AND MICK:yipee:

So happy for you! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Newbie my love, how are you?
> 
> I'm ok today. I've got an hour left in my work day and i couldn't be more ready to leave. i've been busy all day, yet it feels like i haven't made much progress! :dohh: Leo is just so handsome Molly! He must save himself for my Zoey belle!! i cannot believe how much more advanced he is compared to her for them to only be a day apart. she's not yet holding her own head up, just a little wobble when she's looking from side to side so far :awww: how are you feeling these days. i miss our little chats ya know :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel that he is so advanced. I feel like he's lazy! :haha: Honestyly, i think his size is a bit imposing and gives the impression that be can do more. He hasn't even hinted at wanting to roll yet, HATES tummy time regardless of the amounts of toys I put in front of him. He'd much rather sit up or be carried aroubd on your shoulder so he can look around. All's well though. :thumbup: I just imagine how cute Miss Zoey is. Aww... Long distance baby love. :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly like lyra! One of the babys at the baby group I go to was born on the same day as Lyra. She is tiny and was rolling over weeks ago. Lyras only just done it and she's 17 weeks. She just prefers to be up seeing what's going on. But every baby is different, and they do things in their own time. Leo is a smasher Molls, gorgeous boy.Click to expand...

Haha! Cara still won't roll over without me giving her a nudge! She's clearly just going to do things in her own sweet time!


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...so happy you had such a great time in CT....me and OH avidly looked at your pics and went all nostalgic :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

:)


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Morning Crunch how's it going?Is LC completely formula fed now?And is she sleeping more?

Hi ya huni bun x

Not more sadly, a handful of occasions she has slept from 10 till 5 but mostly she does 10-3 quick feed and back down 7.30ish .... I can handle that lol - hopefully she will drop that feed once she gets bigger ? Fingers crossed 

Esme still being a "good girl" ?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> :)
> 
> View attachment 298710

He is scrummy !


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie! :rofl: I told my OH what you said about Leo being a smasher...he said, "So he's the opposite of a tosser?" :rofl:

:haha: i love how different the UK/US language is, where I live seems to have a language of it's own too. The hospital I work in has hired some portugese nurses and had to give them lessons on "Norfolk phrases" so they understand the patients.


----------



## poas

She is indeed, seems to do 10hrs a night now,last night 11....Just wish I could have slept!!!


----------



## Sarachka

*Welcome Freya!!!!! Congratulations to Clare and hubby. Can't wait to see photos*


----------



## Mollykins

It's 550 in the morning but I just had to share. Leo, the lad that sleeps in 2-3 hour intervals, just slept from 1130pm to 530am. :happydance: Oh please, let this be the start of a new trend!

Happy Saturday All... Especially Miss Clare and Mick. :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> She is indeed, seems to do 10hrs a night now,last night 11....Just wish I could have slept!!!

I giggle whenever anyone ask's me if L is a good girl, makes me think of your response ! X


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> It's 550 in the morning but I just had to share. Leo, the lad that sleeps in 2-3 hour intervals, just slept from 1130pm to 530am. :happydance: Oh please, let this be the start of a new trend!
> 
> Happy Saturday All... Especially Miss Clare and Mick. :cloud9:

Well done Leo! Hope you got a good sleep too Molly.


----------



## kit_cat

:serenade:

_*It's oh so quiet...shhhhhh shhhhhhh, it's oh so still......*_


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It's 550 in the morning but I just had to share. Leo, the lad that sleeps in 2-3 hour intervals, just slept from 1130pm to 530am. :happydance: Oh please, let this be the start of a new trend!
> 
> Happy Saturday All... Especially Miss Clare and Mick. :cloud9:

:wohoo:

Molly...that's fantastic! I bet you thought there was something wrong with him :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Rainy dreary day here. Worked this morning and then went to see Breaking Dawn. I was really disappointed...SO didn't capture the book and really dumbed down to a teenage audience...and I was so looking forward to it


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Rainy dreary day here. Worked this morning and then went to see Breaking Dawn. I was really disappointed...SO didn't capture the book and really dumbed down to a teenage audience...and I was so looking forward to it

Oh no Trin...I was so looking forward to seeing that sometime :(


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin...so happy you had such a great time in CT....me and OH avidly looked at your pics and went all nostalgic :cloud9:

I kept thinking of you and thinking "was Kit here?" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...

You don't do muscles, is this any better?? :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :serenade:
> 
> _*It's oh so quiet...shhhhhh shhhhhhh, it's oh so still......*_

I looooooove that song!!! Reminds me of being 17 and painting flower pots for our fleamarket stand :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Trin...so happy you had such a great time in CT....me and OH avidly looked at your pics and went all nostalgic :cloud9:
> 
> I kept thinking of you and thinking "was Kit here?" :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: We stayed in Seapoint, so we were all over that area..Signal Hill :cloud9:, the V&A :cloud9::cloud9:...we did everything on foot too so really saw the place.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freya Willow Keane born at 18.11 at 1803 weighing 9lb 3oz no pain relief:argh: and had espitomy.will update u with my rather dramtic birth story

Heres a pic......................
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

*CONGRATULATIONS!WELCOME LITTLE FREYA!*


----------



## kit_cat

Aww Clare...she's gorge! Can't wait to hear all about it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :serenade:
> 
> _*It's oh so quiet...shhhhhh shhhhhhh, it's oh so still......*_
> 
> I looooooove that song!!! Reminds me of being 17 and painting flower pots for our fleamarket stand :cloud9:Click to expand...

I really liked Bjork although clearly she was as mad as a box of frogs (the green ribbety type, not French people) I LOVED Big Time Sexuality :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Jaynie...
> 
> You don't do muscles, is this any better?? :winkwink:
> 
> View attachment 298831

:rofl: I thought it was Adam :shock: 

I joke... Obvs.


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare she's gorgeous. :shock: no pain relief :shock: epiosotomy :shock: such a brace woman! I hope you guys are ok now at home!


----------



## firstbaby25

*brave


----------



## babyhopes2010

WERE HOME! put it this way inductions can go quick


----------



## poas

I did try to warn you lol,glad you're home xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I did try to warn you lol,glad you're home xx

put it this way i thort i was 3cm and being a wimp and turnt out didnt need a poo i needed to start pushing:wacko: so was rushed to L&D.

ill give u the full birth story tommorow


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> WERE HOME! put it this way inductions can go quick

Oh I know Clare...I had a similar experience of being induced!


----------



## Sarachka

Well done Clare!! She's lovely!


----------



## poas

Sounds like a 'turtle trait' lol


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Clare, she's so pretty! She looks so much like you! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Sounds like a 'turtle trait' lol

Yep..that and the voms/feeding issues!


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a 'turtle trait' lol
> 
> Yep..that and the voms/feeding issues!Click to expand...

pahaha yeh :haha: my girl is soooo hungry and she just not bF so im gonna try her with lil cow and gate :wacko: i feel like a shite mum :(


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a 'turtle trait' lol
> 
> Yep..that and the voms/feeding issues!Click to expand...
> 
> pahaha yeh :haha: my girl is soooo hungry and she just not bF so im gonna try her with lil cow and gate :wacko: i feel like a shite mum :(Click to expand...

Whatever works m'love but if you really want to BF don't give up so quickly :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I think...the less stressed you are the more you will enjoy baby. I feel 1million times better now BUT-that is I think a lot down to my milk drying up so I don't feel it was much of a choice.
I think she is adorable Clare, I can't wait for a squidge :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Dear G-d,
> 
> Please could you not only create my second child this night but could you also please leave a pair of these most cool and humorous flip-flops by my bed so I can take them on holiday with me? European size 37 or a 4.5 UK size:flower:
> 
> My holy thanks in advance
> 
> HolyMonkey[-o&lt;
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XU9x8G7khv0/S-2_c9oqHQI/AAAAAAAAPFk/UBtw5lDWc34/s1600/fish-flip-flops-450x346.jpg

:shock:

It bloomin' worked!:haha: Did you ever get those chucklesome flipflops? :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night one and all

I seem to have a touch of a stomach bug...been going on for 7 hours now and I've had enough.Just took 2 tablets that the gynae gave me last time I had a stomach bug and a Maxolon because it seems Gaviscon isn't doing the trick

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night from me too :hugs::kiss:


----------



## emandi

Clare, huge congratulations!!!
Freya is beuuuutiful :baby:.
:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I went to Old Navy today and they don't have that LEO shirt in stock in my store :( I wanted to get it for you!!


----------



## LunaLady

Clare, Freya is lovely! 

And yes - keep up with the breastfeeding!! You guys can do it! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Luna, that's so sweet of you. :hugs: Thank you for thinking of me though.


----------



## mummyApril

Just letting you all know for Hayley they got the house and move in the week before christmas :) her and the boys are doing fine, will have a new laptop at the weekend xx


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Just letting you all know for Hayley they got the house and move in the week before christmas :) her and the boys are doing fine, will have a new laptop at the weekend xx

Thanks for letting us know April. Really pleased for them :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Morning all,

Hope everyone slept well. We are going to a farmers Market at the Queens house this morning then having lunch with my parents. Lyra is still snuffling like a little piglet. Im not sure whether to take her to the doctors or not. There isn't a lot they can do for a cold but she seems to be taking ages to get over it :shrug:

Hope everyone has a good Sunday :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Weird morning! I woke up with odd noises on the cat verandah and went through. Buddy had gotten caught in the old gate that we removed last week (and asked the maid to throw away). I went to open it up so he could get his foot out - it's a concertina gate - and got shocked, 3 times. It had fallen onto the earth wire of the electricity box! I used a cardboard box to move it off and get him free. Poor baby :nope: His one claw is all mangled.. He was so grateful to be free, he actually purred! (this is rare for Buddy)

Went back to bed because everyone was sleeping and slept for AGES! I think the stomach bug took it out of me. Boys are lying in the lounge watching an old version of ALice in Wonderland

The rain has finally stopped today but it's really cloudy and windy. Hoping to take a walk later but we'll see


----------



## x-ginge-x

Trin!! your tickers gone :shock: got really noisy neighbours today, guy upstairs has his kids and the little brats are stomping around I swear :growlmad: must keep calm today i'm cooking for mum later need to tidy up first my home looks like a bombs landed!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

My Birth story the short version:haha:

07.15 left the house to go to the hospital.

10.45 the gel was inserted

11.30 i was feeling pains.strong ones.
I went for a walk but they didnt ease.

13.30 i got up and kept feeling like i needed a poo.The contractions were very strong.I was quite but let out the odd mumur.
The women next to me i could here them laughing.

14.00 i said to DH if this is the start id rather die:wacko:

15:15 something didnt feel right i couldnt rest atall.I threw up everywhere and kept trying to go poo.The midwife was called in and she said to me she wont check me until 4 and i was only in the start of labour and to calm down.

15.45 I ask Dh to get a midwife.I told her i wasnt feeling right.she said its normal and contractions will get strong and she wont check me until 4.I said ok ill try go to toilet and she stop and said 'you need a poo' i said iv been trying to go for a couple hours.

I laid back she checked me and her face said it all.
I said dont tell me im 3cm and being a wimp.She said no your fully dilated!!!! rang the buzzer and everyone come to whisk me off to labour ward.\I was in shock.They explained pain relief wasnt an option.

My DH went very pale.it was alot for me to take in,the sudden realisation i was fully dilated hit me and the urge to push was so strong.I was scared to push at first.when i did it felt better.I tried gas and air for 5 mins but chucked it cos i was feeling whoozey! :haha:

i was pushing for one hour and told dr i couldnt do it anymore.Se lied and said she would help me:haha: after 2 hours of pushing she said we need to cut you.i said do what u want.I did not feel the cut but heard it :sick:

When dh said the head was coming out i pushed with every strength i had in my body and she was born 0603.It was rather surreal.

its incrediable what your body can do if i had known how dilated i was i think psychologically i would have felt more pain.

whilst they stitched me up it hurt soooo much i asked for gas and air the dr laughed her head off.:haha:

and dont for one second think it didnt hurt me it fricking hurt:haha: but to love someone so strong and instantly.It was incrediable and im so inloe and i love my husband ever more then before:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hope everyone slept well. We are going to a farmers Market at the Queens house this morning then having lunch with my parents. Lyra is still snuffling like a little piglet. Im not sure whether to take her to the doctors or not. There isn't a lot they can do for a cold but she seems to be taking ages to get over it :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Sunday :flower:

i think it does take babies quite a while to get over them, my Faye is always the one to get a cold her immune system is pants! hope you have a lovely day, and that Lyra gets better soon, do you think she is allergic to anything? x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Weird morning! I woke up with odd noises on the cat verandah and went through. Buddy had gotten caught in the old gate that we removed last week (and asked the maid to throw away). I went to open it up so he could get his foot out - it's a concertina gate - and got shocked, 3 times. It had fallen onto the earth wire of the electricity box! I used a cardboard box to move it off and get him free. Poor baby :nope: His one claw is all mangled.. He was so grateful to be free, he actually purred! (this is rare for Buddy)
> 
> Went back to bed because everyone was sleeping and slept for AGES! I think the stomach bug took it out of me. Boys are lying in the lounge watching an old version of ALice in Wonderland
> 
> The rain has finally stopped today but it's really cloudy and windy. Hoping to take a walk later but we'll see

oh my your poor kitty! silly maid! is this still the maid that is hopeless? hope your stomach bug goes x


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> My Birth story the short version:haha:
> 
> 07.15 left the house to go to the hospital.
> 
> 10.45 the gel was inserted
> 
> 11.30 i was feeling pains.strong ones.
> I went for a walk but they didnt ease.
> 
> 13.30 i got up and kept feeling like i needed a poo.The contractions were very strong.I was quite but let out the odd mumur.
> The women next to me i could here them laughing.
> 
> 14.00 i said to DH if this is the start id rather die:wacko:
> 
> 15:15 something didnt feel right i couldnt rest atall.I threw up everywhere and kept trying to go poo.The midwife was called in and she said to me she wont check me until 4 and i was only in the start of labour and to calm down.
> 
> 15.45 I ask Dh to get a midwife.I told her i wasnt feeling right.she said its normal and contractions will get strong and she wont check me until 4.I said ok ill try go to toilet and she stop and said 'you need a poo' i said iv been trying to go for a couple hours.
> 
> I laid back she checked me and her face said it all.
> I said dont tell me im 3cm and being a wimp.She said no your fully dilated!!!! rang the buzzer and everyone come to whisk me off to labour ward.\I was in shock.They explained pain relief wasnt an option.
> 
> My DH went very pale.it was alot for me to take in,the sudden realisation i was fully dilated hit me and the urge to push was so strong.I was scared to push at first.when i did it felt better.I tried gas and air for 5 mins but chucked it cos i was feeling whoozey! :haha:
> 
> i was pushing for one hour and told dr i couldnt do it anymore.Se lied and said she would help me:haha: after 2 hours of pushing she said we need to cut you.i said do what u want.I did not feel the cut but heard it :sick:
> 
> When dh said the head was coming out i pushed with every strength i had in my body and she was born 0603.It was rather surreal.
> 
> its incrediable what your body can do if i had known how dilated i was i think psychologically i would have felt more pain.
> 
> whilst they stitched me up it hurt soooo much i asked for gas and air the dr laughed her head off.:haha:
> 
> and dont for one second think it didnt hurt me it fricking hurt:haha: but to love someone so strong and instantly.It was incrediable and im so inloe and i love my husband ever more then before:cloud9:

ah Clare thats lovely and fast lol! so happy for you and Mick now enjoy your little bundle :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Weird morning! I woke up with odd noises on the cat verandah and went through. Buddy had gotten caught in the old gate that we removed last week (and asked the maid to throw away). I went to open it up so he could get his foot out - it's a concertina gate - and got shocked, 3 times. It had fallen onto the earth wire of the electricity box! I used a cardboard box to move it off and get him free. Poor baby :nope: His one claw is all mangled.. He was so grateful to be free, he actually purred! (this is rare for Buddy)
> 
> Went back to bed because everyone was sleeping and slept for AGES! I think the stomach bug took it out of me. Boys are lying in the lounge watching an old version of ALice in Wonderland
> 
> The rain has finally stopped today but it's really cloudy and windy. Hoping to take a walk later but we'll see
> 
> oh my your poor kitty! silly maid! is this still the maid that is hopeless? hope your stomach bug goes xClick to expand...

Yep, the very one. Yesterday I left half a loaf of bread and was bringing more back after work. She ate it all and told the children there was nothing for their lunch! There was enough for everyone to have one sandwich, and there was cooked rice and other leftover stuff in the fridge. When I got home at 3 they were starved and I was furious!

I am having the trial maid for a week in December and then I have to keep this one til christmas because I have so many births, the boys are on holiday and DH will still be working until christmas eve. I feel crap firing someone at christmas but she can't honestly think she's keeping her job


----------



## TrinityMom

What a fantastic birth Clare! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q06AvQF5NOw


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Hope everyone slept well. We are going to a farmers Market at the Queens house this morning then having lunch with my parents. Lyra is still snuffling like a little piglet. Im not sure whether to take her to the doctors or not. There isn't a lot they can do for a cold but she seems to be taking ages to get over it :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Sunday :flower:
> 
> i think it does take babies quite a while to get over them, my Faye is always the one to get a cold her immune system is pants! hope you have a lovely day, and that Lyra gets better soon, do you think she is allergic to anything? xClick to expand...

I thought a couple of weeks ago that she might be allergic to the dog. Took her to the doctor and he said her chest sounded clear and just to keep an eye on her. I think this is just the tail end of a cold but if it doesn't clear up soon I'll take her back and see what they say. He said when we went before the only way to really tell if it's the dog is go to a dog-free environment for a few weeks and see if she is better there.


----------



## Essie

Fab birth story Clare, well done :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Trin I hope Buddy and you are okay :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Wow Clare that's an amazing birth story. Well done! I'm now petrified they will refuse to check me and I won't get an epidural!!


----------



## Sarachka

grrrr the day I change to an avacado, the tickers are down. Hope they wake up soon and fix them!!


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! Did I miss anything yesterday? I had some slight cramping so I just stayed in bed yesterday. Today I will take it easy as well but I may go look at furniture and some Christmas gifts.


----------



## kit_cat

Hi all :wave:

We're going to go to our local for some lunch with Cara so I hope she's in a good mood after her nap then feed :thumbup:

Trin...poor Buddy, hope he's ok and hope you are too! Electric shocks indeed :shock: Also, how is Toine? I take it all is well with you and the GM? Gawd, that maid really is useless and greedy eh?

Clare..amazing birth story, thanks :thumbup: Glad it was so quick and little Freya is beautiful :hugs:

April..how are you my lovely? I saw that you had a stressy day..what's up?

Sezi...hello :wave: Don't worry about anyone else's experiences, you will very soon have your own to regail us with :happydance:

Essie..hope you have a lovely wee day and that Lyra is better :kiss:

Everyone else....:wave: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya addie...hope you're cramping has eased and you have a great day Christmas shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Great birth story :) I am so sad- Emma is here and we haven't had her for 3weeks-she has lost 5lbs.
Now as you all know,that is a fair amount for an adult to lose but a little girl-you can feel her ribs :( We have struggled getting her to eat (never had prob before, and have cooked things she loves) and she has told us that her mum just lets her have a glass of milk before bed instead of dinner if she is too tired after school.
We thought she was pulling a fast one so oh rang her mum, and said in a sort of jokey way-guess what Em said-she replied that she DOES just give her milk most nights as she has chips/past at lunch at school so milk gives her calcium!!!!!
OH tried to stay calm and explain that Emma is actually gagging whilst trying to eat now, because she is not used to more than a few mouthfuls, her mum said it is her decision!
I think I should call social services? Any advice welcome, please bare in mind that this is NOT supposition,this is what she freely admitted and has said she will continue to do.


----------



## Sarachka

Must stop bidding on girls clothes on eBay!


----------



## Sarachka

jeez Lissy. Remind me again how old Emma is? My mum's a registered social worker, want me to run it by her?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Great birth story :) I am so sad- Emma is here and we haven't had her for 3weeks-she has lost 5lbs.
> Now as you all know,that is a fair amount for an adult to lose but a little girl-you can feel her ribs :( We have struggled getting her to eat (never had prob before, and have cooked things she loves) and she has told us that her mum just lets her have a glass of milk before bed instead of dinner if she is too tired after school.
> We thought she was pulling a fast one so oh rang her mum, and said in a sort of jokey way-guess what Em said-she replied that she DOES just give her milk most nights as she has chips/past at lunch at school so milk gives her calcium!!!!!
> OH tried to stay calm and explain that Emma is actually gagging whilst trying to eat now, because she is not used to more than a few mouthfuls, her mum said it is her decision!
> I think I should call social services? Any advice welcome, please bare in mind that this is NOT supposition,this is what she freely admitted and has said she will continue to do.

Oh god Lissy...that's awful. This is clearly a situation that cannot continue. Who is the adult here? To say it's her decision is ridiculous..she's a young child. This is an eating disorder in the making for sure. I'd give her mum the opportunity first to change her actions and if she says she won't tell her you plan to take action. Poor little mite :(


----------



## addie25

Clare what a great birth story. :hugs: You did an amazing job!! I can not wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Sarachka

*Addie what time tomorrow can we expect gender results?!?!*


----------



## addie25

I am not sure they did not tell me. I hope it is in the morning for me meaning afternoon for you. If I do not get a call by 3 I will cll them (8pm by you) I am really excited to know what we are having. :happydance::happydance: I can not decide what I think we are having. I still feel boy girl most days.


----------



## addie25

I have another doctors appointment tomorrow to get an ultrasound.I can not wait to see them. They were so funny last time. I am not sure if I posted about what the lady doing the ultrasound said last week before the test. She said baby B is not cooperative lol. He/she was moving around so much that baby A kicked up at him/her and then baby B kicked back. Then she was pushing on my stomach to get baby B to move the way she wanted and he/she just sat straight up lol. Baby B was busy playing around and had no time for the doctors to measure him/her. :haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

Does anyone have words with friends on their phone? If so my name is Addie25!! Send me a game request!!


----------



## poas

She is 4 Sarah, yes please any advice would be great, I said pretty much what you said Kit,when oh asked me what i thought-I just don't know if she will change? But I will look into what i can and see if she has maintained her weight next time we have her :( typing one handed sorry for grammar.


----------



## Sarachka

wow Lissy that's scary that a 4 yr old could lose 5lbs, that's a BIG percentage of their body weight.


----------



## addie25

Who is Emma to you a relative??

I think try talking to the parents again before you call social services. If you do not feel as if they are going to change then call. They are starving her. It is not her decision if she eats, the parents must make her eat and if she refuses take her to a doctor to see if there is an actual stomach issue.


----------



## addie25

Here is the picture from our last ultrasound. I wish we could have gotten better cose ups. Hopefully as they get bigger they will be able to focus on their individual faces. They look like friends already :cloud9: 

Look at the leg on the bottom baby (baby A) DH thinks that is a boy part LOLOLOLOLOLOL it is a leg. Maybe baby A is a boy but thats not a boy part :haha::haha: DH is so cute!!


----------



## Sarachka

*oooooh Addie, that bottom baby has a pretty GIRLY nub!!!!*


----------



## addie25

I think so 2 not long till we find out!!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Does anyone have words with friends on their phone? If so my name is Addie25!! Send me a game request!!

I'll add you!



addie25 said:


> I think so 2 not long till we find out!!

I'm so jealous that you find out tomorrow, I still have a MONTH to wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Yay add me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> She is 4 Sarah, yes please any advice would be great, I said pretty much what you said Kit,when oh asked me what i thought-I just don't know if she will change? But I will look into what i can and see if she has maintained her weight next time we have her :( typing one handed sorry for grammar.

It's a difficult one Lissy, because it depends what she's eating during the day. The fact that she's lost weight would suggest to me that something else is going on
Tarq is 4 and he often eats very little for dinner. He's just not hungry. But then he eats 2 bars of Weetbix for breakfast with milk and raisins, and takes 2 sandwiches - one with cheese, one with marmite- to school with an apple and some sort of snack, and he eats fruit when he gets home. So if he doesn't eat at dinner I don't stress too much. But then he doesn't lose weight
I would say she needs to go to a doctor and have a check up. Quite possibly her mom hasn't noticed the weightloss because she sees her every day:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> We're going to go to our local for some lunch with Cara so I hope she's in a good mood after her nap then feed :thumbup:
> 
> Trin...poor Buddy, hope he's ok and hope you are too! Electric shocks indeed :shock: Also, how is Toine? I take it all is well with you and the GM? Gawd, that maid really is useless and greedy eh?
> 
> Clare..amazing birth story, thanks :thumbup: Glad it was so quick and little Freya is beautiful :hugs:
> 
> April..how are you my lovely? I saw that you had a stressy day..what's up?
> 
> Sezi...hello :wave: Don't worry about anyone else's experiences, you will very soon have your own to regail us with :happydance:
> 
> Essie..hope you have a lovely wee day and that Lyra is better :kiss:
> 
> Everyone else....:wave: :hugs:

im fine now thankyou Kit bit of a hectic day and i couldnt do anything about it and nor could Jay as he was working and they said theyd sack him if he left! but all is good now, how are you and Cara x


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Great birth story :) I am so sad- Emma is here and we haven't had her for 3weeks-she has lost 5lbs.
> Now as you all know,that is a fair amount for an adult to lose but a little girl-you can feel her ribs :( We have struggled getting her to eat (never had prob before, and have cooked things she loves) and she has told us that her mum just lets her have a glass of milk before bed instead of dinner if she is too tired after school.
> We thought she was pulling a fast one so oh rang her mum, and said in a sort of jokey way-guess what Em said-she replied that she DOES just give her milk most nights as she has chips/past at lunch at school so milk gives her calcium!!!!!
> OH tried to stay calm and explain that Emma is actually gagging whilst trying to eat now, because she is not used to more than a few mouthfuls, her mum said it is her decision!
> I think I should call social services? Any advice welcome, please bare in mind that this is NOT supposition,this is what she freely admitted and has said she will continue to do.

this has made me sooo angry! Emmas mum just clearly cant be bothered with her! i honestly think you should suggest maybe she live with you again? if not the social services HAVE to know about this! if it continues shell be malnourished and end up ill! children reply on us to give them what they need not take away :( poor lil Emma x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> She is 4 Sarah, yes please any advice would be great, I said pretty much what you said Kit,when oh asked me what i thought-I just don't know if she will change? But I will look into what i can and see if she has maintained her weight next time we have her :( typing one handed sorry for grammar.
> 
> It's a difficult one Lissy, because it depends what she's eating during the day. The fact that she's lost weight would suggest to me that something else is going on
> Tarq is 4 and he often eats very little for dinner. He's just not hungry. But then he eats 2 bars of Weetbix for breakfast with milk and raisins, and takes 2 sandwiches - one with cheese, one with marmite- to school with an apple and some sort of snack, and he eats fruit when he gets home. So if he doesn't eat at dinner I don't stress too much. But then he doesn't lose weight
> I would say she needs to go to a doctor and have a check up. Quite possibly her mom hasn't noticed the weightloss because she sees her every day:shrug:Click to expand...

thats a healthy diet for Tarq, she said she has chips or pasta for lunch :/


----------



## mummyApril

i am in sooooooooooo much pain! James is also teething, so he wont let me put him down or stop being a crazy woman in his face :/ hes had a total of about half hours sleep today! poor buba. Hurry up Amber beads!


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> She is 4 Sarah, yes please any advice would be great, I said pretty much what you said Kit,when oh asked me what i thought-I just don't know if she will change? But I will look into what i can and see if she has maintained her weight next time we have her :( typing one handed sorry for grammar.
> 
> It's a difficult one Lissy, because it depends what she's eating during the day. The fact that she's lost weight would suggest to me that something else is going on
> Tarq is 4 and he often eats very little for dinner. He's just not hungry. But then he eats 2 bars of Weetbix for breakfast with milk and raisins, and takes 2 sandwiches - one with cheese, one with marmite- to school with an apple and some sort of snack, and he eats fruit when he gets home. So if he doesn't eat at dinner I don't stress too much. But then he doesn't lose weight
> I would say she needs to go to a doctor and have a check up. Quite possibly her mom hasn't noticed the weightloss because she sees her every day:shrug:Click to expand...


Her mum rarely sees her,she is on business (often abroad) for at least 3days per week-Emma has an au pair.
Her mum said she has either penne with a tomato sauce or chips with cheese at school for her lunch and breakfast is 2petit filous.
I would just like to say-I really was shocked by this and am not trying to paint her mum as evil-I was convinced that when Ed rang he would be told Emma was making it up.
I know kids arent always hungry,Harri goes through phases, it is the physical side that worries me, the gagging and weightloss, also the fact that at each meal today she has tried to avoid eating anything :( Is there any vitamin sort of thing that we can give her to boost her?


----------



## poas

mummyApril said:


> i am in sooooooooooo much pain! James is also teething, so he wont let me put him down or stop being a crazy woman in his face :/ hes had a total of about half hours sleep today! poor buba. Hurry up Amber beads!

I have these sat waiting on the side but am a bit nervous of putting them on Esme...do you know what is the 'right' age? And thankyou for understanding what I mean with Emma, I have tried to get Ed to hold his horses as he is so livid and just wants to keep Emma (obviously!!) and get her back to normal but her mum won't and the legal advice we were given was that we don't stand a chance :(
How is James apart from teething?


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy I corrected the spelling issued

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/poas.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/poas.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> View attachment 299181
> 
> 
> Here is the picture from our last ultrasound. I wish we could have gotten better cose ups. Hopefully as they get bigger they will be able to focus on their individual faces. They look like friends already :cloud9:
> 
> Look at the leg on the bottom baby (baby A) DH thinks that is a boy part LOLOLOLOLOLOL it is a leg. Maybe baby A is a boy but thats not a boy part :haha::haha: DH is so cute!!

Heya Addie omg i just love twins scans.:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Clare*! Freya is so sweet! I've only seen your avatar pic of you but she seems to look EXACTLY like you!! And thanks for the birth story, well done! :hugs:

*Addie*! You've got at least one girl in there judging by that nub on the bottom baby pic!

*Everyone*! :hi: Having a super-cala-fragilistic-expe-ali-docious time with my parents :cloud9: Champs Elysees and Christmas Market yesterday, farm visit and walk in the gardens of Versailles today, and a log fire and nice food for this evening and Holly is allowed up late with us :awww:

Another 6 votes on my nub and all six say girl :wacko: Still looks sticky up to me :shrug:

Hope you've all had lovely weekends! :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

B I bet you end up having a girl and me a boy!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your nub is soooo flat Sarachka!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My DH is just hoovering crumbs off my dad with his new handheld hoover:haha: Talk about OCD- "just cleaning your parents":fool:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> *Clare*! Freya is so sweet! I've only seen your avatar pic of you but she seems to look EXACTLY like you!! And thanks for the birth story, well done! :hugs:
> 
> *Addie*! You've got at least one girl in there judging by that nub on the bottom baby pic!
> 
> *Everyone*! :hi: Having a super-cala-fragilistic-expe-ali-docious time with my parents :cloud9: Champs Elysees and Christmas Market yesterday, farm visit and walk in the gardens of Versailles today, and a log fire and nice food for this evening and Holly is allowed up late with us :awww:
> 
> Another 6 votes on my nub and all six say girl :wacko: Still looks sticky up to me :shrug:
> 
> Hope you've all had lovely weekends! :flower:

aww thanks but i think she looks like her daddy
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpghttps://img151.imageshack.us/img151/5650/mickpic.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i am in sooooooooooo much pain! James is also teething, so he wont let me put him down or stop being a crazy woman in his face :/ hes had a total of about half hours sleep today! poor buba. Hurry up Amber beads!
> 
> I have these sat waiting on the side but am a bit nervous of putting them on Esme...do you know what is the 'right' age? And thankyou for understanding what I mean with Emma, I have tried to get Ed to hold his horses as he is so livid and just wants to keep Emma (obviously!!) and get her back to normal but her mum won't and the legal advice we were given was that we don't stand a chance :(
> How is James apart from teething?Click to expand...

i think you can use them any age but dont leave them alone etc with them on incase of choking/swallowing, but im putting james' on his ankle when they get here. Hes good apart from that hes been asleep since 6 so i think he will be down for the night as he hasnt slept much today poor little love, hows Harri and Esme? also the fact that Emma only has 2 little yogurts for breakfast is awful, you can get multivitamins that she can take but its if she will take it x


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Your nub is soooo flat Sarachka!!

I've been looking at confirmed boy nubs from 12 weeks and some of them look like mine!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> B I bet you end up having a girl and me a boy!!!

this is what i think, but i might be wrong! what page were all your other scans on Sarah?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH is just hoovering crumbs off my dad with his new handheld hoover:haha: Talk about OCD- "just cleaning your parents":fool:

this made me LOL, hope youre having a good time!


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Clare*! Freya is so sweet! I've only seen your avatar pic of you but she seems to look EXACTLY like you!! And thanks for the birth story, well done! :hugs:
> 
> *Addie*! You've got at least one girl in there judging by that nub on the bottom baby pic!
> 
> *Everyone*! :hi: Having a super-cala-fragilistic-expe-ali-docious time with my parents :cloud9: Champs Elysees and Christmas Market yesterday, farm visit and walk in the gardens of Versailles today, and a log fire and nice food for this evening and Holly is allowed up late with us :awww:
> 
> Another 6 votes on my nub and all six say girl :wacko: Still looks sticky up to me :shrug:
> 
> Hope you've all had lovely weekends! :flower:
> 
> aww thanks but i think she looks like her daddy
> https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpghttps://img151.imageshack.us/img151/5650/mickpic.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...

i definitely see both of you in her :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok whose guess was the closest i need to look for a prize :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Your nub is soooo flat Sarachka!!
> 
> I've been looking at confirmed boy nubs from 12 weeks and some of them look like mine!!Click to expand...

in the scan picture you have in your siggy says boy skull, but it all depends on the angle of the scan


----------



## HollyMonkey

ALL the confirmed boy nubs look like mine, yours can only resemble a few!! Anyway, my nubs again. I can't get enough of my nubs:haha: My dad is massaging my feet :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









012.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> ok whose guess was the closest i need to look for a prize :haha:

i cant remember what i said haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think Freya looks like her mummy. She has a lovely complexion, Freya I mean, though I'm sure you do too Clare!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> ALL the confirmed boy nubs look like mine, yours can only resemble a few!! Anyway, my nubs again. I can't get enough of my nubs:haha: My dad is massaging my feet :cloud9:

see i think the skull looks girly here maybe a lil boyish in second! its so hard i should just try and nub properly lol 
Skull difference between male and female 
A- The male cranial mass is more blocky and massive compared to the females which more rounder and tapers at the top.
B- The females Supraorbital margin is sharper while the males is rather round and dull.
C- The Zygomatic bone is more pronounced on the male skull.
D- The Mandible of a female is more rounded while the male's is squared.
E- Males have a deeper cranial mass
F- The supercilary arch is large and pronounced in the male.
 



Attached Files:







f08.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

when is your next scan B?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> ok whose guess was the closest i need to look for a prize :haha:
> 
> i cant remember what i said hahaClick to expand...

I said girl! But way too early my date and can't remember the weight I said:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ALL the confirmed boy nubs look like mine, yours can only resemble a few!! Anyway, my nubs again. I can't get enough of my nubs:haha: My dad is massaging my feet :cloud9:
> 
> see i think the skull looks girly here maybe a lil boyish in second! its so hard i should just try and nub properly lol
> Skull difference between male and female
> A- The male cranial mass is more blocky and massive compared to the females which more rounder and tapers at the top.
> B- The females Supraorbital margin is sharper while the males is rather round and dull.
> C- The Zygomatic bone is more pronounced on the male skull.
> D- The Mandible of a female is more rounded while the male's is squared.
> E- Males have a deeper cranial mass
> F- The supercilary arch is large and pronounced in the male.Click to expand...

I looked up about foetal skulls and read that there was no discernable difference at 12 weeks:shrug: The nub is boyish I'd say, especially in second shot, like the skull there!!


----------



## Crunchie

Wow Clare, what an amazing birth story ! :hugs: so glad you are at home enjoying it all 

Great scan pic Addie - they are so CUTE !!!!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My DH is just hoovering crumbs off my dad with his new handheld hoover:haha: Talk about OCD- "just cleaning your parents":fool:
> 
> this made me LOL, hope youre having a good time!Click to expand...

Yep great thanks, and my parents say hi! Next scan, not sure yet- soon I hope!


----------



## poas

Clare I'm pretty sure I said 9lb3oz, on friday at 6.03pm and a girl.....I'm sure I did....


----------



## poas

How do I use the beautious sig that Sarah made me?


----------



## poas

Ahh done it :) thankyou Sarah I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Clare I'm pretty sure I said 9lb3oz, on friday at 6.03pm and a girl.....I'm sure I did....

:haha: sure ya did:haha:

I cant believe u had 10lb 8 baby :wacko: 9lb 3oz was painful enough:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Damn it why is my next scan so far away


----------



## Sarachka

April here are all 4 of the pictures we got at 12 wks

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/718d8bb6.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bccabf3.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

I wish The Bump would fix the bloody tickers already!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> View attachment 299181
> 
> 
> Here is the picture from our last ultrasound. I wish we could have gotten better cose ups. Hopefully as they get bigger they will be able to focus on their individual faces. They look like friends already :cloud9:
> 
> Look at the leg on the bottom baby (baby A) DH thinks that is a boy part LOLOLOLOLOLOL it is a leg. Maybe baby A is a boy but thats not a boy part :haha::haha: DH is so cute!!

:cloud9: Never get tired looking at your ickle twins :cloud9:

I cannot wait to hear what you've got in there...I reckon girl/boy :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave:
> 
> We're going to go to our local for some lunch with Cara so I hope she's in a good mood after her nap then feed :thumbup:
> 
> Trin...poor Buddy, hope he's ok and hope you are too! Electric shocks indeed :shock: Also, how is Toine? I take it all is well with you and the GM? Gawd, that maid really is useless and greedy eh?
> 
> Clare..amazing birth story, thanks :thumbup: Glad it was so quick and little Freya is beautiful :hugs:
> 
> April..how are you my lovely? I saw that you had a stressy day..what's up?
> 
> Sezi...hello :wave: Don't worry about anyone else's experiences, you will very soon have your own to regail us with :happydance:
> 
> Essie..hope you have a lovely wee day and that Lyra is better :kiss:
> 
> Everyone else....:wave: :hugs:
> 
> im fine now thankyou Kit bit of a hectic day and i couldnt do anything about it and nor could Jay as he was working and they said theyd sack him if he left! but all is good now, how are you and Cara xClick to expand...

We are great thanks April and glad everything has calmed down at your end :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pinocchio pics! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I wish The Bump would fix the bloody tickers already!

Me too! They have until Tuesday and then I will complain because I have my onion. Is it your avocado day today? Happy A day if it is:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH is just hoovering crumbs off my dad with his new handheld hoover:haha: Talk about OCD- "just cleaning your parents":fool:

:haha:

If he gets the face cloths out to give them a once over then you need to step in I'd say :winkwink:

Sounds like you're having a marvellous time...so pleased :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Clare*! Freya is so sweet! I've only seen your avatar pic of you but she seems to look EXACTLY like you!! And thanks for the birth story, well done! :hugs:
> 
> *Addie*! You've got at least one girl in there judging by that nub on the bottom baby pic!
> 
> *Everyone*! :hi: Having a super-cala-fragilistic-expe-ali-docious time with my parents :cloud9: Champs Elysees and Christmas Market yesterday, farm visit and walk in the gardens of Versailles today, and a log fire and nice food for this evening and Holly is allowed up late with us :awww:
> 
> Another 6 votes on my nub and all six say girl :wacko: Still looks sticky up to me :shrug:
> 
> Hope you've all had lovely weekends! :flower:
> 
> aww thanks but i think she looks like her daddy
> https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpghttps://img151.imageshack.us/img151/5650/mickpic.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...

Hmm, I still see you Clare. She's so gorgeously scrummy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> ok whose guess was the closest i need to look for a prize :haha:

I was miles away on the date..I said 10th November, 9lb 7oz (I think) and girl.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:growlmad: Had my first mystery very high bloods tonight, so I think that's proper GD setting in, 140 after something that a week ago gave me 90. The full on hardcore weighing and measuring must begin :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :growlmad: Had my first mystery very high bloods tonight, so I think that's proper GD setting in, 140 after something that a week ago gave me 90. The full on hardcore weighing and measuring must begin :cry:

Oh no :nope: Is it likely to be this early on?


----------



## poas

Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :) 
Also we can meet Kit and Cara :) 
B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Had my first mystery very high bloods tonight, so I think that's proper GD setting in, 140 after something that a week ago gave me 90. The full on hardcore weighing and measuring must begin :cry:
> 
> Oh no :nope: Is it likely to be this early on?Click to expand...

It can come anytime and second pregnancies it comes earlier. My friend on another thread (not the GD one but one I was on when I joined BnB) had it with her first and then got it bad at 6 weeks with her second. And I'm nearly 17 weeks and 16 to 18 weeks is when most people who get diagnosed at 24weeks without knowing they had it (when the test is done for normal preggos) say they first felt they, in retrospect, got it (thirst, dizzy spells, tiredness fainting etc) so I reckon it's a pretty normal 2nd trimester occurence:shrug: Especially for a 2nd bubba :shrug: 

It's gone down now though, it doesn't seem to stay high way past the 2hr limit which is annoying- wish I was allowed to test at 2hrs and 15mins:growlmad: I'll be seeing my doc soon and be able to ask her lots of questions. I did have sweetcorn tonight as the one difference so maybe it's as sweet as it's name suggests!? That's another thing off my list of food to eat for the next 5 months:wacko:


----------



## poas

On the cob is better than tinned and neither are very high in carb or sugar....I would guess it is just your pooey gd :(


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!

Ooooo, the accent thing is interesting for two reasons.... firstly because I didn't know Clare was Irish (or is it her DH?) and secondly I wonder if Cara babbles in Glaswegian :haha: I'd LOVE to meet you both, and Esme and Freya :cloud9:
Funny you should say about the diet..I'm starting back running tomorrow night. I will need to find some scaffolding for my gargantuan boobies :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!

I am starting tomorrow !!! I need to get active :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!
> 
> I am starting tomorrow !!! I need to get active :dohh:Click to expand...

Can I recommend running with scaffolding? :haha:


----------



## poas

LOL, my boobs have shrunk!!! So need some smaller bra's also it makes the rest of me look bigger so deffo need diet!
Clare's dh is Irish, she isn't...ooh an Irish baby, a Scottish baby and an English baby meet up....sounds like a weird joke!


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry Monkey ! 

When I was ordering my skinny toffee nut latte at Starbucks today, the man operating the till said " I have just been told I have diabetes " ...I said Oh .....
" I have been given no information at all " 

All I could think was I wish you could talk to my monkey, she will explain it all to you !


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!
> 
> I am starting tomorrow !!! I need to get active :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I recommend running with scaffolding? :haha:Click to expand...

I wasssssss just going to comment on this ! I
am HOPING that once my period arrives my boobs will sort themselves out .....I was always large but they are still rock hard and leaking milk ....when will this stop ?:growlmad:

I could not run before Lauren :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> LOL, my boobs have shrunk!!! So need some smaller bra's also it makes the rest of me look bigger so deffo need diet!
> Clare's dh is Irish, she isn't...ooh an Irish baby, a Scottish baby and an English baby meet up....sounds like a weird joke!

I want mine to SHRINKKKKKKKKKKKK !I am so JEALOUS


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> LOL, my boobs have shrunk!!! So need some smaller bra's also it makes the rest of me look bigger so deffo need diet!
> Clare's dh is Irish, she isn't...ooh an Irish baby, a Scottish baby and an English baby meet up....sounds like a weird joke!

:haha:

Definitely asking for a punchline!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!
> 
> I am starting tomorrow !!! I need to get active :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I recommend running with scaffolding? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasssssss just going to comment on this ! I
> am HOPING that once my period arrives my boobs will sort themselves out .....I was always large but they are still rock hard and leaking milk ....when will this stop ?:growlmad:
> 
> I could not run before Lauren :haha:Click to expand...

Oh that's poo....when you stopped BFing, did you stop gradually or not?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!
> 
> I am starting tomorrow !!! I need to get active :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I recommend running with scaffolding? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasssssss just going to comment on this ! I
> am HOPING that once my period arrives my boobs will sort themselves out .....I was always large but they are still rock hard and leaking milk ....when will this stop ?:growlmad:
> 
> I could not run before Lauren :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's poo....when you stopped BFing, did you stop gradually or not?Click to expand...

I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?

I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:

Hmm, I reckon this leakage can go on for a while (or so I'm told) I've been advised that when the time comes for me to stop BFing to drop one feed per week until I'm no longer doing any feeds. I think the time for me to start doing this approacheth :( Sooner than I thought :(


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:
> 
> Hmm, I reckon this leakage can go on for a while (or so I'm told) I've been advised that when the time comes for me to stop BFing to drop one feed per week until I'm no longer doing any feeds. I think the time for me to start doing this approacheth :( Sooner than I thought :(Click to expand...

Oh no really ? why :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Lissy - If I am not being to rude ? have you had a period yet ? 

I keep thinking I will and then nothing ?


----------



## Crunchie

Lauren slept from 10 to 5am yesterday - why will she tease me so ?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:
> 
> Hmm, I reckon this leakage can go on for a while (or so I'm told) I've been advised that when the time comes for me to stop BFing to drop one feed per week until I'm no longer doing any feeds. I think the time for me to start doing this approacheth :( Sooner than I thought :(Click to expand...

Why do you think it's going to be soon? :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night folks, monkey bed time :kiss: xxxxx Last day with my parents tomorrow :cry: 

Sleep tight all :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Night folks, monkey bed time :kiss: xxxxx Last day with my parents tomorrow :cry:
> 
> Sleep tight all :hugs:

Enjoy :hugs: have loads of fun x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:
> 
> Hmm, I reckon this leakage can go on for a while (or so I'm told) I've been advised that when the time comes for me to stop BFing to drop one feed per week until I'm no longer doing any feeds. I think the time for me to start doing this approacheth :( Sooner than I thought :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no really ? why :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, Cara is getting much harder to feed. Up until a few weeks ago, feeding from me was the be all and end all for her. Although she's always been quite easily distracted and is very nosy, she'd always feed well. Not so much now. The slightest noise distracts her and she turns her head completely away from me and it takes me a very long time to get her focussed back on the feed. I can't always be in her nursery on the nursing chair in complete silence for every feed, so sometimes she takes just enough from me to stop her immediate hunger, then wants to see what's going on. It's getting so bad that at times I can't even speak as she stops feeding completely in favour of listening to me and babbling at me. It sounds quite cute and funny but she's not always getting what she needs from me now. She screams with hunger at odd times when she never used to. She's also going to need weaning soon :munch: I'm going to get her weighed on Thursday and will be keeping a close eye on things.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Lauren slept from 10 to 5am yesterday - why will she tease me so ?

This is the way it went with Cara...she rarely slept this long, then it became once a week, then twice a week and so on until she'll sleep like this more often that not :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Night folks, monkey bed time :kiss: xxxxx Last day with my parents tomorrow :cry:
> 
> Sleep tight all :hugs:

Goodnight Munkie, mini munkie and munkie's parents :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:
> 
> Hmm, I reckon this leakage can go on for a while (or so I'm told) I've been advised that when the time comes for me to stop BFing to drop one feed per week until I'm no longer doing any feeds. I think the time for me to start doing this approacheth :( Sooner than I thought :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no really ? why :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Cara is getting much harder to feed. Up until a few weeks ago, feeding from me was the be all and end all for her. Although she's always been quite easily distracted and is very nosy, she'd always feed well. Not so much now. The slightest noise distracts her and she turns her head completely away from me and it takes me a very long time to get her focussed back on the feed. I can't always be in her nursery on the nursing chair in complete silence for every feed, so sometimes she takes just enough from me to stop her immediate hunger, then wants to see what's going on. It's getting so bad that at times I can't even speak as she stops feeding completely in favour of listening to me and babbling at me. It sounds quite cute and funny but she's not always getting what she needs from me now. She screams with hunger at odd times when she never used to. She's also going to need weaning soon :munch: I'm going to get her weighed on Thursday and will be keeping a close eye on things.Click to expand...

I do understand, Lauren is so nosey now and really hates being in her carrycot but is unable to support her head enough for her to go into her seat. With feeding I have to literally chase her head all around with the bottle for her to finish the feed. So I can only imagine how hard this is with BF.:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lauren slept from 10 to 5am yesterday - why will she tease me so ?
> 
> This is the way it went with Cara...she rarely slept this long, then it became once a week, then twice a week and so on until she'll sleep like this more often that not :thumbup:Click to expand...

:cloud9: I will plan for the normal 10-3 tonight lol :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:
> 
> Hmm, I reckon this leakage can go on for a while (or so I'm told) I've been advised that when the time comes for me to stop BFing to drop one feed per week until I'm no longer doing any feeds. I think the time for me to start doing this approacheth :( Sooner than I thought :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no really ? why :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Cara is getting much harder to feed. Up until a few weeks ago, feeding from me was the be all and end all for her. Although she's always been quite easily distracted and is very nosy, she'd always feed well. Not so much now. The slightest noise distracts her and she turns her head completely away from me and it takes me a very long time to get her focussed back on the feed. I can't always be in her nursery on the nursing chair in complete silence for every feed, so sometimes she takes just enough from me to stop her immediate hunger, then wants to see what's going on. It's getting so bad that at times I can't even speak as she stops feeding completely in favour of listening to me and babbling at me. It sounds quite cute and funny but she's not always getting what she needs from me now. She screams with hunger at odd times when she never used to. She's also going to need weaning soon :munch: I'm going to get her weighed on Thursday and will be keeping a close eye on things.Click to expand...

It could be a phase. I think I mentioned before that Lyra was getting impossible to feed, especially in public, because she was so distractable. But she's improved a lot since then. She still gets distracted sometimes if there's a lot going on, but on the whole (touch wood) she's easier to feed again now. I hope you can keep feeding Cara for longer :hugs: 

I thought Lyra would need to wean early because she's so big but so far she's now showing any signs of being extra hungry or anything :shrug: are you thinking of traditional weaning or baby led?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:
> 
> Hmm, I reckon this leakage can go on for a while (or so I'm told) I've been advised that when the time comes for me to stop BFing to drop one feed per week until I'm no longer doing any feeds. I think the time for me to start doing this approacheth :( Sooner than I thought :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no really ? why :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Cara is getting much harder to feed. Up until a few weeks ago, feeding from me was the be all and end all for her. Although she's always been quite easily distracted and is very nosy, she'd always feed well. Not so much now. The slightest noise distracts her and she turns her head completely away from me and it takes me a very long time to get her focussed back on the feed. I can't always be in her nursery on the nursing chair in complete silence for every feed, so sometimes she takes just enough from me to stop her immediate hunger, then wants to see what's going on. It's getting so bad that at times I can't even speak as she stops feeding completely in favour of listening to me and babbling at me. It sounds quite cute and funny but she's not always getting what she needs from me now. She screams with hunger at odd times when she never used to. She's also going to need weaning soon :munch: I'm going to get her weighed on Thursday and will be keeping a close eye on things.Click to expand...
> 
> It could be a phase. I think I mentioned before that Lyra was getting impossible to feed, especially in public, because she was so distractable. But she's improved a lot since then. She still gets distracted sometimes if there's a lot going on, but on the whole (touch wood) she's easier to feed again now. I hope you can keep feeding Cara for longer :hugs:
> 
> I thought Lyra would need to wean early because she's so big but so far she's now showing any signs of being extra hungry or anything :shrug: are you thinking of traditional weaning or baby led?Click to expand...

It could be a phase I suppose...although it's getting harder and harder to feed her. In public is just a complete no-no which includes the lovely baby change rooms I have found :( if there's anyone else there, forget it!

The reason I think I need to start thinking about weaning Cara is because she's very, very interested in everything we eat and drink...absolutely hypnotised at meal times :haha: I also have to acknowledge that some of the untimely hungry crying may be down to a need for something more than milk :shrug: I will be baby led in the weaning as much as possible and I have my Annabel Karmel's book at the ready for recipes :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> ALL the confirmed boy nubs look like mine, yours can only resemble a few!! Anyway, my nubs again. I can't get enough of my nubs:haha: My dad is massaging my feet :cloud9:
> 
> see i think the skull looks girly here maybe a lil boyish in second! its so hard i should just try and nub properly lol
> Skull difference between male and female
> A- The male cranial mass is more blocky and massive compared to the females which more rounder and tapers at the top.
> B- The females Supraorbital margin is sharper while the males is rather round and dull.
> C- The Zygomatic bone is more pronounced on the male skull.
> D- The Mandible of a female is more rounded while the male's is squared.
> E- Males have a deeper cranial mass
> F- The supercilary arch is large and pronounced in the male.Click to expand...
> 
> I looked up about foetal skulls and read that there was no discernable difference at 12 weeks:shrug: The nub is boyish I'd say, especially in second shot, like the skull there!!Click to expand...

i find second scans easier to skull nub but sometimes they are too close up lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April here are all 4 of the pictures we got at 12 wks
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/718d8bb6.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bccabf3.jpg

from the top 3 im def going with boy! x


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!

ooh im going on a diet too shall we do it together?!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!
> 
> I am starting tomorrow !!! I need to get active :dohh:Click to expand...

are we all exercising then? im only walking and using the wii fit board lol!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!
> 
> ooh im going on a diet too shall we do it together?!Click to expand...

Crazy lady! You don't need to diet!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!
> 
> I am starting tomorrow !!! I need to get active :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I recommend running with scaffolding? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasssssss just going to comment on this ! I
> am HOPING that once my period arrives my boobs will sort themselves out .....I was always large but they are still rock hard and leaking milk ....when will this stop ?:growlmad:
> 
> I could not run before Lauren :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's poo....when you stopped BFing, did you stop gradually or not?Click to expand...
> 
> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:Click to expand...

i only feed James on one boob (yes im weird) but the other i still get milk out of i think it just stops when it stops i think?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I gradually went down to pumping every other day and then stopped, they are not painful at all :shrug: but I was in the bath the other day and they started to leak ?
> 
> I am wondering how long it will take to have a period ? I feel PMS all day ? how nice for DH :haha:
> 
> Hmm, I reckon this leakage can go on for a while (or so I'm told) I've been advised that when the time comes for me to stop BFing to drop one feed per week until I'm no longer doing any feeds. I think the time for me to start doing this approacheth :( Sooner than I thought :(Click to expand...

my boobs after having Angel didnt stop producing milk when i squeezed them and then i had Faye but they stopped about 4 years ago, im hoping it wont last that long again lol


----------



## kit_cat

B&B keeps chucking me off so I'll bid you all good evening :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Night all !!!

Let's hope we don't see me on her until 5 lol


----------



## addie25

Aww Cara is becoming more aware of her surroundings and wants to check it out. Not sure how to stop that except have silence when you feed her (I know that is impossible every time like you said) :hugs: She is a very smart little girl tho she wants to take everything in :thumbup:

B big hugs :hugs: Hope you had a great visit with your parents :thumbup:

Clare she is sooo beautiful. I also see you in her :cloud9:

Sara I think you are having a boy and B I can not tell I want to say boy but part of me thinks girl. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare when are you coming down? I want a Freya cuddle plus I saw on QI that babies have 'accents' to their noises and I want to see if she sounds Irish :)
> Also we can meet Kit and Cara :)
> B sorry your numbers are getting higher, but at least you know what you are up against and are well armed :)
> I'm pretty excited about Christmas guys...I think Addie has influenced me....Jaynie when will we know who we are buying for?It's all so excitingggggggggggggggg!!!
> My diet starts tomorrow-and this time it's SERIOUS!lol, I type that with a thorntons choc in my mouth...they need 'finishing up' so I can concentrate on losing weight-I am still lighter than pre preg, but as you must have seen on my photo's-I need to lose a lot of weight!
> 
> ooh im going on a diet too shall we do it together?!Click to expand...
> 
> Crazy lady! You don't need to diet!Click to expand...

oh no i definitely do! where my hormones have been bad i started binging badly, put on weight even though i lost all my baby weight :/ only half a stone to go lol


----------



## mummyApril

night night all x


----------



## Mollykins

I've been on my first AF for 6 days now. :hissy:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I've been on my first AF for 6 days now. :hissy:

maybe its because of your contraceptive? poo though :( hope youre ok x


----------



## mummyApril

this is first time in about 3 weeks iv been up at this time, silly teething making James go to sleep earlier to wake earlier


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> this is first time in about 3 weeks iv been up at this time, silly teething making James go to sleep earlier to wake earlier

April, I am up ! But Lauren us asleep .... What's wrong with this picture ?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all 

This is me today, in a nutshell

https://www.deviantart.com/download/117331685/Monday_Cat_by_MandyWrites.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i am in sooooooooooo much pain! James is also teething, so he wont let me put him down or stop being a crazy woman in his face :/ hes had a total of about half hours sleep today! poor buba. Hurry up Amber beads!
> 
> I have these sat waiting on the side but am a bit nervous of putting them on Esme...do you know what is the 'right' age? And thankyou for understanding what I mean with Emma, I have tried to get Ed to hold his horses as he is so livid and just wants to keep Emma (obviously!!) and get her back to normal but her mum won't and the legal advice we were given was that we don't stand a chance :(
> How is James apart from teething?Click to expand...

Our babies wear them from 8 weeks and they keep them on day and night. They can bath and sleep with them on. The ones I import are knotted between each bead so you would only lose one of they broke. But it's very unlikely because Tarq has had his original one for 4 years and it's fine


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Lie in and relax day for my parents today so I'm having brekky in bed :munch: 

At the Christmas Market you couldn't move for amber necklace stalls and I thought of you guys with your bejewelled babies! "Ambre de Russie"- sells a treat at Christmas here and loads of mums get baby bits there. Last year I got my little niece an amber heart because she's called Amber- bet shes going to be sick of amber hearts by the time she's 25 :haha:

My Monday morning statistics- good news first- fasting bloods still 82 :thumbup: Less good news but not awfully bad- weight down to 48.8kg. It was 49.1 last week, 48.5 and 48.7 the weeks before. So at least it's stable, not shredding off just yet! AND my mum and dad and DH who are good honest opinions for me say I don't look skinny yet, look well, and I think the sport helps because it's keeping my muscle mass up even if my fat is having trouble to survive my healthy diet!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Please will somebody post Clare's pics as a normal attachment or insert them? I can't see image shack stuff :cry: All I see is a stupid frog in an ice cube :dohh:

I'm going for my gtt tomorrow. I would not be at all surprised if I have it. I have had such fatigue! We went to the sports field to walk yesterday. I could only do 2 laps (1.6km) and the last lap I had to keep stopping because of stupid round ligament pain and my pelvis. 'Twas excruciating. But when I sat down and let the boys finish playing rugby, I closed my eyes and fell asleep - on the stands. And I had slept for 11 hours the night before. Today I feel like I'm swimming through soup. It may just be an MS aggravation but I think I should have it checked out. And I'm 24 weeks now so the timing is good. Anyway, healthy eating again from today - everything went out the window since Cape Town...actually since the birth last weekend

Kit, I remember my boys going through that looking around phase. Very annoying since they would not let go of the nipple before yanking their heads around. Ouch! It was just a phase though and they got back to loving their booby juice time again :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> Lie in and relax day for my parents today so I'm having brekky in bed :munch:
> 
> At the Christmas Market you couldn't move for amber necklace stalls and I thought of you guys with your bejewelled babies! "Ambre de Russie"- sells a treat at Christmas here and loads of mums get baby bits there. Last year I got my little niece an amber heart because she's called Amber- bet shes going to be sick of amber hearts by the time she's 25 :haha:
> 
> My Monday morning statistics- good news first- fasting bloods still 82 :thumbup: Less good news but not awfully bad- weight down to 48.8kg. It was 49.1 last week, 48.5 and 48.7 the weeks before. So at least it's stable, not shredding off just yet! AND my mum and dad and DH who are good honest opinions for me say I don't look skinny yet, look well, and I think the sport helps because it's keeping my muscle mass up even if my fat is having trouble to survive my healthy diet!!

I'm happy to donate some fat for you...for free...just saying... :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oooooo yes please Trin! Honestly if I had more fat I'd find the diet so much easier because my main challenge is not so much keeping my bloods low but keeping them low whilst eating an absolute max so as not to lose weight! If I had excess I would just feel good about losing weight! Oh well, the grass is always greener- just got to live with your lot haven't you? And I was thinking about your ms the other day and how that must be hard to deal with day in and day out and was wondering how it was as the pregnancy progresses :hugs:

Good luck for the GTT tomorrow- you could have a pleasant surprise- after all you had a good reading an hour after your potato bake! (94- I remember all the GD figures :haha:) But always wise to check I say.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glad our tickers are back! Tomorrow I have L'Oignon. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm undecided whether to say boy girl for addie or girl girl.

OK. Wild guess. 

GIRL GIRL

And that's my final offer.


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> oooooo yes please Trin! Honestly if I had more fat I'd find the diet so much easier because my main challenge is not so much keeping my bloods low but keeping them low whilst eating an absolute max so as not to lose weight! If I had excess I would just feel good about losing weight! Oh well, the grass is always greener- just got to live with your lot haven't you? And I was thinking about your ms the other day and how that must be hard to deal with day in and day out and was wondering how it was as the pregnancy progresses :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for the GTT tomorrow- you could have a pleasant surprise- after all you had a good reading an hour after your potato bake! (94- I remember all the GD figures :haha:) But always wise to check I say.

Thanks. It has been hard this time round. I am also busier and I'm battling with getting everyone to school and work on time and then waiting for DH to finish - makes my day that much longer, and I'm used to having at least an hour extra sleep in the morning which is when I sleep deepest

I did have that good reading, but then last week I got a 135 after a really normal meal - salad and a slice of rye I think it was :shrug: I think I should just remove the uncertainty. Part of me is hoping that's the case because then it has a simple (though not easy, I know) solution


----------



## TrinityMom

See what I'm doing instead of doing paperwork before patients arrive :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Random comments on issues recently touched on here:

My friends in London all baby led weaned and I did a random mixture of whatever took my fancy and it ultimately all comes to the same I reckon :shrug: My best friend would always have perfect little tubs of sliced melon and kiwi squares for her little boy and Holly had no trouble stealing them and eating them from his tubs even without prior training :haha:

Kit and Crunch- Holly had that distracted eating phase- it's still going strong :haha: I actually have to leave her alone sometimes to eat if I'm not eating too and spy on her because if I'm in the room with her she'll do her funny games, whereas if I let her get on with it she quitely shovels her dinner in!! 

Dieting turtles- I have a fail proof food plan for losing weight from the hospital if anyone wants a copy!!! The Gestational Diabetes diet!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :wave:

So...we are going to try and go to baby swimmers again today unless I do a floater again :haha: I hope there are no mishaps this week!

OH is off again today so I can get all organised at a leisurely pace :happydance: instead of legging it around the house during Cara's 40 minute nap! Cara was extra tired last night so went up to bed about 6.30pm and slept until 7.15am! She's in the bestest mood and just full of fun this morning :cloud9: I nuv her to ickle pieces :cloud9::cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## poas

Thanks for the amber bead advice trin, Esme's does have a knot between each bead and I pulled it about quite hard to check it so think I will pop it on her next tuesday :)
Crunchie I am the same with periods-keep saying to oh, I am getting like the lead up mood,back ache and that heavy feeling in my tummy then-NOTHING! So frustrating!
I think Addie has a boy and a girl in there :) and that B has a boy and Sarah a girl :)
My diet starteth today-B I would love a simple meal plan if you can rustle one up :) haha!
Everyone else-I hope you have an amazing monday!


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ! 

Lauren slept from 7-12 quick nappy change and up at 5 and back up at 8 ! She is happy as larry this morning ! 

Can I take Lauren swimming now or do I have to wait for the next lot of jabs ? 


X


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is first time in about 3 weeks iv been up at this time, silly teething making James go to sleep earlier to wake earlier
> 
> April, I am up ! But Lauren us asleep .... What's wrong with this picture ?Click to expand...

i used to do it allll the time with James hed fall asleep and id be awake an hour later, like last night i couldnt get back to sleep until 6! and then i have to get up a little after that anyway, im going back to sleep in a minute (when James drifts off)


----------



## Crunchie

Trin ! Loving those posts ! Get some coffee down ya girl !


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> This is me today, in a nutshell
> 
> https://www.deviantart.com/download/117331685/Monday_Cat_by_MandyWrites.jpg

you do look very comfy though


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i am in sooooooooooo much pain! James is also teething, so he wont let me put him down or stop being a crazy woman in his face :/ hes had a total of about half hours sleep today! poor buba. Hurry up Amber beads!
> 
> I have these sat waiting on the side but am a bit nervous of putting them on Esme...do you know what is the 'right' age? And thankyou for understanding what I mean with Emma, I have tried to get Ed to hold his horses as he is so livid and just wants to keep Emma (obviously!!) and get her back to normal but her mum won't and the legal advice we were given was that we don't stand a chance :(
> How is James apart from teething?Click to expand...
> 
> Our babies wear them from 8 weeks and they keep them on day and night. They can bath and sleep with them on. The ones I import are knotted between each bead so you would only lose one of they broke. But it's very unlikely because Tarq has had his original one for 4 years and it's fineClick to expand...

i think i ordered knotted one, my dad doesnt believe it will work pahh just he watch :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Please will somebody post Clare's pics as a normal attachment or insert them? I can't see image shack stuff :cry: All I see is a stupid frog in an ice cube :dohh:
> 
> I'm going for my gtt tomorrow. I would not be at all surprised if I have it. I have had such fatigue! We went to the sports field to walk yesterday. I could only do 2 laps (1.6km) and the last lap I had to keep stopping because of stupid round ligament pain and my pelvis. 'Twas excruciating. But when I sat down and let the boys finish playing rugby, I closed my eyes and fell asleep - on the stands. And I had slept for 11 hours the night before. Today I feel like I'm swimming through soup. It may just be an MS aggravation but I think I should have it checked out. And I'm 24 weeks now so the timing is good. Anyway, healthy eating again from today - everything went out the window since Cape Town...actually since the birth last weekend
> 
> Kit, I remember my boys going through that looking around phase. Very annoying since they would not let go of the nipple before yanking their heads around. Ouch! It was just a phase though and they got back to loving their booby juice time again :thumbup:

here you go trin
 



Attached Files:







311712_10150944129715408_813815407_21281090_763403727_n.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Random comments on issues recently touched on here:
> 
> My friends in London all baby led weaned and I did a random mixture of whatever took my fancy and it ultimately all comes to the same I reckon :shrug: My best friend would always have perfect little tubs of sliced melon and kiwi squares for her little boy and Holly had no trouble stealing them and eating them from his tubs even without prior training :haha:
> 
> Kit and Crunch- Holly had that distracted eating phase- it's still going strong :haha: I actually have to leave her alone sometimes to eat if I'm not eating too and spy on her because if I'm in the room with her she'll do her funny games, whereas if I let her get on with it she quitely shovels her dinner in!!
> 
> Dieting turtles- I have a fail proof food plan for losing weight from the hospital if anyone wants a copy!!! The Gestational Diabetes diet!!

i dont think i want that :/ lol, my sister did all the little tub things i have a really cool blender for James :)
when i diet i eat activia really sorts the stomach out x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning ladies :wave:
> 
> So...we are going to try and go to baby swimmers again today unless I do a floater again :haha: I hope there are no mishaps this week!
> 
> OH is off again today so I can get all organised at a leisurely pace :happydance: instead of legging it around the house during Cara's 40 minute nap! Cara was extra tired last night so went up to bed about 6.30pm and slept until 7.15am! She's in the bestest mood and just full of fun this morning :cloud9: I nuv her to ickle pieces :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:

woohoo go Cara (even if she did steal some of James' sleeping hours lol)


----------



## mummyApril

have a good morning everyone x


----------



## poas

Where are these pictures of Kits gift to Clare and Freya?!?! Anyone would think Clare is too busy to post pics...what on earth could she be doing?! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

AWWW TURTLE MAIL!


THANKYOU SO MUCH KIT,I CRIED WHEN I OPENED THE PRESSIE :cloud9:

SO BEAUTIFUL AND THOUGHTFUL :kiss:

FREYA IS A LITTLE MARDY THIS MORNING SO ILL WAIT TILL ATTER TO TAKE A PIC AND THEN TRY CATCH UP ON ALL THE GOSSIP.


----------



## cassie04

Hi turtles! :flower:

:hi: clare how beautiful is clare!!!! all this time u knew it was a girl! and what a lovely size :cloud9:

How was everybody's weekend?!

We moved all our furniture to hexham which was very tiring concidering daves car had blown up! were still living in our old huse for the next feew days so its easier for me to go to uni this week.

Im getting worried about driving to uni as it is a fairly long drive and its mainly motorways but i keep feeling dizzy when driving! :wacko: Dr said this morn that my blood pressure was fairly low! :dohh: Plus today wast a good example how the next few weeks may go ....3 times i pulled over to be sick! :dohh: typical! anyway im going to read the thread for bit and then have a nap to see if i can sleep off this iffy feeliing!

:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

i just did 45 min work out, i say work out i mean the wii fit and just dance, its more fun!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I've been on my first AF for 6 days now. :hissy:
> 
> maybe its because of your contraceptive? poo though :( hope youre ok xClick to expand...

I was just thinking the same because as soon as I started my pill, I had fairly light AF :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i just did 45 min work out, i say work out i mean the wii fit and just dance, its more fun!

Ooo get you putting me to shame! Well, I will be going to baby swimmers this afternoon (exercise by proxy :haha:) and I will be running at 8pm tonight so I think that is a start! Also, I plan to get stuck in to my Davina body exercise DVD :thumbup: This wobbly body WILL return to some sort of normality!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Hi turtles! :flower:
> 
> :hi: clare how beautiful is clare!!!! all this time u knew it was a girl! and what a lovely size :cloud9:
> 
> How was everybody's weekend?!
> 
> We moved all our furniture to hexham which was very tiring concidering daves car had blown up! were still living in our old huse for the next feew days so its easier for me to go to uni this week.
> 
> Im getting worried about driving to uni as it is a fairly long drive and its mainly motorways but i keep feeling dizzy when driving! :wacko: Dr said this morn that my blood pressure was fairly low! :dohh: Plus today wast a good example how the next few weeks may go ....3 times i pulled over to be sick! :dohh: typical! anyway im going to read the thread for bit and then have a nap to see if i can sleep off this iffy feeliing!
> 
> :kiss:

Good grief Cassie...it's always all go with you eh? Sorry the voms don't seem to be letting up, what a drag :( Dizzy while driving I'd say is not a good thing :nope: Take care :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Please will somebody post Clare's pics as a normal attachment or insert them? I can't see image shack stuff :cry: All I see is a stupid frog in an ice cube :dohh:
> 
> I'm going for my gtt tomorrow. I would not be at all surprised if I have it. I have had such fatigue! We went to the sports field to walk yesterday. I could only do 2 laps (1.6km) and the last lap I had to keep stopping because of stupid round ligament pain and my pelvis. 'Twas excruciating. But when I sat down and let the boys finish playing rugby, I closed my eyes and fell asleep - on the stands. And I had slept for 11 hours the night before. Today I feel like I'm swimming through soup. It may just be an MS aggravation but I think I should have it checked out. And I'm 24 weeks now so the timing is good. Anyway, healthy eating again from today - everything went out the window since Cape Town...actually since the birth last weekend
> 
> Kit, I remember my boys going through that looking around phase. Very annoying since they would not let go of the nipple before yanking their heads around. Ouch! It was just a phase though and they got back to loving their booby juice time again :thumbup:
> 
> here you go trinClick to expand...

Thank you! 
She is absolutely beautiful Clare! That little mouth is angelic!:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

I just had one of my patients tell me I'm one of her favourite people in the world :cloud9: So sweet


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I just had one of my patients tell me I'm one of her favourite people in the world :cloud9: So sweet

:cloud9:

You're one of my favourite people in the world too Trin :hugs: People don't tell each other these things often enough I think...we're all too quick to criticise :(


----------



## Essie

Afternoon ladies. 

Hope everyone is having an okay day so far. Sounds like most of the turtle babies had a good sleep last night. Lyra coughed in the night like a sea lion, I instantly thought "oh no, she's got croup" but it was just one cough and she hasn't coughed at all this morning so I'm just keeping an eye on her.

Got a message on Facebook from a girl at work asking me and the other new mums to meet up for a coffee, not unusual we do this from time to time, but this time our manager wants to come. Never see her outside work so everyone is wondering s of ulterior motives. Hopefully she just wants to cuddle all the new babies.


----------



## addie25

B I think you could be right. Part of me feels boy girl tho So we shall see hopefully soon!!!!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> B I think you could be right. Part of me feels boy girl tho So we shall see hopefully soon!!!!

I'm excited to find out, I'm going to guess boy girl.


----------



## mummyApril

I need to look at the scan again but I think girl girl! Soooo excited!


----------



## mummyApril

That's some good exercising Kit, when I'm fully recovered and if I need to I'm going to buy myself a new bike n start riding for miles along the river bank :) I don't want to overdo it yet though as I still get pains and I don't think I'm anywhere near normal yet! I swear I was running about 6 weeks after having Angel, maybe because my body was younger :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ya !!!! 

I managed to complete the ironing whilst the boss napped ! and now I am catching up as she snores 

Addie - I am guessing both girls ! so excited x 

I will be attempting zumba later lol


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an okay day so far. Sounds like most of the turtle babies had a good sleep last night. Lyra coughed in the night like a sea lion, I instantly thought "oh no, she's got croup" but it was just one cough and she hasn't coughed at all this morning so I'm just keeping an eye on her.
> 
> Got a message on Facebook from a girl at work asking me and the other new mums to meet up for a coffee, not unusual we do this from time to time, but this time our manager wants to come. Never see her outside work so everyone is wondering s of ulterior motives. Hopefully she just wants to cuddle all the new babies.

Is she quite nice this boss lady? Maybe it is just for a cuddle of the babies and to do the caring sharing boss bit :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an okay day so far. Sounds like most of the turtle babies had a good sleep last night. Lyra coughed in the night like a sea lion, I instantly thought "oh no, she's got croup" but it was just one cough and she hasn't coughed at all this morning so I'm just keeping an eye on her.
> 
> Got a message on Facebook from a girl at work asking me and the other new mums to meet up for a coffee, not unusual we do this from time to time, but this time our manager wants to come. Never see her outside work so everyone is wondering s of ulterior motives. Hopefully she just wants to cuddle all the new babies.

I would think THAT exactly ! lol - I think just cuddles :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> That's some good exercising Kit, when I'm fully recovered and if I need to I'm going to buy myself a new bike n start riding for miles along the river bank :) I don't want to overdo it yet though as I still get pains and I don't think I'm anywhere near normal yet! I swear I was running about 6 weeks after having Angel, maybe because my body was younger :shrug:

I do love a good cycle :thumbup: Me and OH have bikes and we're going to invest in one of those trailer thingies for Cara :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ya !!!!
> 
> I managed to complete the ironing whilst the boss napped ! and now I am catching up as she snores
> 
> Addie - I am guessing both girls ! so excited x
> 
> I will be attempting zumba later lol

I've been meaning to go along to a Zumba class FOREVER! Let me know what you think of it :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ya !!!!
> 
> I managed to complete the ironing whilst the boss napped ! and now I am catching up as she snores
> 
> Addie - I am guessing both girls ! so excited x
> 
> I will be attempting zumba later lol
> 
> I've been meaning to go along to a Zumba class FOREVER! Let me know what you think of it :thumbup:Click to expand...

ohhhhhhh I did Zumba when preggo and I love it !! do you enjoy a dance ? if you do its a workout for you x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> That's some good exercising Kit, when I'm fully recovered and if I need to I'm going to buy myself a new bike n start riding for miles along the river bank :) I don't want to overdo it yet though as I still get pains and I don't think I'm anywhere near normal yet! I swear I was running about 6 weeks after having Angel, maybe because my body was younger :shrug:
> 
> I do love a good cycle :thumbup: Me and OH have bikes and we're going to invest in one of those trailer thingies for Cara :happydance:Click to expand...

Well I did have a bike but when I moved here my landlord said I could use his daughters moutain bike as it wouldn't get used, so I gave my bike to my sister, and then a few weeks ago my landlord took the bike as he wanted to exercise (midlife crisis I think) so I need a new one and will def be gettin one of those trailer thingies :) yay


----------



## mummyApril

I'd go zumba if I had someone to go with lol


----------



## mummyApril

i weighed the girls yesterday, they both weigh exactly the same! 3st10lb! problem is Angel is meant to be more than that, but shes just skin and bone no matter what amount i feed her! She has a healthy diet (when shes with me) and shes never ill but im just worried shes too underweight :/ i mean she eats quite a big dinner maybe she just has hollow legs? when i weighed her we did dance around that shed put on 2lb! lol


----------



## mummyApril

Jay has just rung me, hes picking the girls up and says Faye has spots on her arm :shrug: she had chicken pox at 6 months, i hope she hasnt got it again! She did complain of a sore throat last night, but was fine this morning.


----------



## mummyApril

i wonder what time well find out what our turtle twins are?


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie youve been mega quiet! i can see you down there :hi:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> I'd go zumba if I had someone to go with lol

oh bless ya !!! pretend I am next to you......and mock me when I go wrong :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I'd go zumba if I had someone to go with lol
> 
> oh bless ya !!! pretend I am next to you......and mock me when I go wrong :haha:Click to expand...

lol il end up saying it to someone and theyll knock me out hahaha


----------



## kit_cat

Sooooo, we went to baby swimmers as planned!! :wohoo: (no floaters)

It was fabbo! Half an hour of Cara looking completely at home, just like she was in a very large bath. We did submersion and everything and not once did she cry unlike several of the other babies :smug: She was so cute in her ickle wetsuit :cloud9: NUV NUV NUV! :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an okay day so far. Sounds like most of the turtle babies had a good sleep last night. Lyra coughed in the night like a sea lion, I instantly thought "oh no, she's got croup" but it was just one cough and she hasn't coughed at all this morning so I'm just keeping an eye on her.
> 
> Got a message on Facebook from a girl at work asking me and the other new mums to meet up for a coffee, not unusual we do this from time to time, but this time our manager wants to come. Never see her outside work so everyone is wondering s of ulterior motives. Hopefully she just wants to cuddle all the new babies.
> 
> Is she quite nice this boss lady? Maybe it is just for a cuddle of the babies and to do the caring sharing boss bit :shrug:Click to expand...

She is quite nice to me....not so much to some other people. She has seen Lyra before but not had a cuddle so it should be nice to see her socially. Works out well for me as well since I needed her to sign a form for reducing my hours :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Sooooo, we went to baby swimmers as planned!! :wohoo: (no floaters)
> 
> It was fabbo! Half an hour of Cara looking completely at home, just like she was in a very large bath. We did submersion and everything and not once did she cry unlike several of the other babies :smug: She was so cute in her ickle wetsuit :cloud9: NUV NUV NUV! :thumbup:

Yay :wohoo: glad she enjoyed it. I really must get to the pool with Lyra soon.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an okay day so far. Sounds like most of the turtle babies had a good sleep last night. Lyra coughed in the night like a sea lion, I instantly thought "oh no, she's got croup" but it was just one cough and she hasn't coughed at all this morning so I'm just keeping an eye on her.
> 
> Got a message on Facebook from a girl at work asking me and the other new mums to meet up for a coffee, not unusual we do this from time to time, but this time our manager wants to come. Never see her outside work so everyone is wondering s of ulterior motives. Hopefully she just wants to cuddle all the new babies.
> 
> Is she quite nice this boss lady? Maybe it is just for a cuddle of the babies and to do the caring sharing boss bit :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> She is quite nice to me....not so much to some other people. She has seen Lyra before but not had a cuddle so it should be nice to see her socially. Works out well for me as well since I needed her to sign a form for reducing my hours :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah well, that kills two birds with one stone then :thumbup: Bet everyone is on their guard though :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo, we went to baby swimmers as planned!! :wohoo: (no floaters)
> 
> It was fabbo! Half an hour of Cara looking completely at home, just like she was in a very large bath. We did submersion and everything and not once did she cry unlike several of the other babies :smug: She was so cute in her ickle wetsuit :cloud9: NUV NUV NUV! :thumbup:
> 
> Yay :wohoo: glad she enjoyed it. I really must get to the pool with Lyra soon.Click to expand...

Oh I totally recommend it Essie...the look on her wee face was priceless. I couldn't believe how at home she was. I bet Lyra would be the same :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> That's some good exercising Kit, when I'm fully recovered and if I need to I'm going to buy myself a new bike n start riding for miles along the river bank :) I don't want to overdo it yet though as I still get pains and I don't think I'm anywhere near normal yet! I swear I was running about 6 weeks after having Angel, maybe because my body was younger :shrug:
> 
> I do love a good cycle :thumbup: Me and OH have bikes and we're going to invest in one of those trailer thingies for Cara :happydance:Click to expand...


*
Me! me! I like bikes!!!!! *:yipee: And I think I'll need one of those trailers with 2 to cycle around! I've cycled approximately 750kms so far this pregnancy, so should have the legs for it once I'm all healed up after the birth. Kit will you get a normal baby seat too? Holly loves hers, and we've had such adventures with it


----------



## mummyApril

Faye has foot hand and mouth disease :( which means James will probably have it and would explain why hes been not himself the last 2 days :(
why do these parents send their children to school ill!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Thanks for the amber bead advice trin, Esme's does have a knot between each bead and I pulled it about quite hard to check it so think I will pop it on her next tuesday :)
> Crunchie I am the same with periods-keep saying to oh, I am getting like the lead up mood,back ache and that heavy feeling in my tummy then-NOTHING! So frustrating!
> I think Addie has a boy and a girl in there :) and that B has a boy and Sarah a girl :)
> My diet starteth today-B I would love a simple meal plan if you can rustle one up :) haha!
> Everyone else-I hope you have an amazing monday!

I'll post you a copy of my meal plan- but I have to translate it first:thumbup: And I'm with you, mine's a boy nub and Sarachka's is a girl nub. Can't wait to hear Addie's results!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no April, I hope she gets better very soon :nope: Is Foot and Mouth serious?- I haven't Googled it yet...

Crunchiepoos, you're back Zumba-ing, how excellent! Have a great time m'love :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Oh no April, I hope Faye feels better soon, and hope James doesn't get too poorly either :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I just had one of my patients tell me I'm one of her favourite people in the world :cloud9: So sweet

You're one of my favourite people in the world too even though I've never actually met you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.women24.com/LoveAndSex/SexAndSizzle/Bacon-flavoured-lube-Would-you-EVER-20111117

You've always been a lover of bacon.
Now you can be a bacon lover,
with Baconlube, the world's first
bacon-flavored personal lubricant
and massage oil.

Above: The winning tagline that almost made me vomit a little in my mouth. :sick:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh no April, I hope she gets better very soon :nope: Is Foot and Mouth serious?- I haven't Googled it yet...
> 
> Crunchiepoos, you're back Zumba-ing, how excellent! Have a great time m'love :thumbup:

Foot and mouth is what the animals get. hand, foot and mouth is the human disease. It's not serious but not very nice for the child who has it.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> B I think you could be right. Part of me feels boy girl tho So we shall see hopefully soon!!!!

Put it this way, I don't think :twinboys: So either :twingirls: or :oneofeach:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum's just knitted Monkey a jumper- he looks very warm and :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B I think you could be right. Part of me feels boy girl tho So we shall see hopefully soon!!!!
> 
> Put it this way, I don't think :twinboys: So either :twingirls: or :oneofeach:Click to expand...

Yes there's deffo one girl in there going by that nub!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> i weighed the girls yesterday, they both weigh exactly the same! 3st10lb! problem is Angel is meant to be more than that, but shes just skin and bone no matter what amount i feed her! She has a healthy diet (when shes with me) and shes never ill but im just worried shes too underweight :/ i mean she eats quite a big dinner maybe she just has hollow legs? when i weighed her we did dance around that shed put on 2lb! lol

That sounds fine. Ch'ien (11) weighed 27.2kg recently and Toine (8) weighed 27.6kg


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the amber bead advice trin, Esme's does have a knot between each bead and I pulled it about quite hard to check it so think I will pop it on her next tuesday :)
> Crunchie I am the same with periods-keep saying to oh, I am getting like the lead up mood,back ache and that heavy feeling in my tummy then-NOTHING! So frustrating!
> I think Addie has a boy and a girl in there :) and that B has a boy and Sarah a girl :)
> My diet starteth today-B I would love a simple meal plan if you can rustle one up :) haha!
> Everyone else-I hope you have an amazing monday!
> 
> I'll post you a copy of my meal plan- but I have to translate it first:thumbup: And I'm with you, mine's a boy nub and Sarachka's is a girl nub. Can't wait to hear Addie's results!Click to expand...

oh i thought you meant we can have the diabetes not an actual diet sheet :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i weighed the girls yesterday, they both weigh exactly the same! 3st10lb! problem is Angel is meant to be more than that, but shes just skin and bone no matter what amount i feed her! She has a healthy diet (when shes with me) and shes never ill but im just worried shes too underweight :/ i mean she eats quite a big dinner maybe she just has hollow legs? when i weighed her we did dance around that shed put on 2lb! lol
> 
> That sounds fine. Ch'ien (11) weighed 27.2kg recently and Toine (8) weighed 27.6kgClick to expand...

With Simon and Julien it's the elder who is of a chunkier constitution but were it the other way round I'm sure they'd weigh the same despite being 3.5yrs apart:shrug: Just happens that the younger is also the skinnier!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hiya girls! :wave: sleepy newbie here. i am so tired today. had a long, but fun weekend with mj and friends. too bad i couldn't call in "sick" today! thankfully the day is half over tho... and this week is short :happydance: 

nuv u girls!! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

No results yet. I bet they don't call they aren't good at calling you back. I left a message hoping to remind them to call me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the amber bead advice trin, Esme's does have a knot between each bead and I pulled it about quite hard to check it so think I will pop it on her next tuesday :)
> Crunchie I am the same with periods-keep saying to oh, I am getting like the lead up mood,back ache and that heavy feeling in my tummy then-NOTHING! So frustrating!
> I think Addie has a boy and a girl in there :) and that B has a boy and Sarah a girl :)
> My diet starteth today-B I would love a simple meal plan if you can rustle one up :) haha!
> Everyone else-I hope you have an amazing monday!
> 
> I'll post you a copy of my meal plan- but I have to translate it first:thumbup: And I'm with you, mine's a boy nub and Sarachka's is a girl nub. Can't wait to hear Addie's results!Click to expand...
> 
> oh i thought you meant we can have the diabetes not an actual diet sheet :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Anyway you'd have to get pregnant again if you want gestational diabetes:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Faye has foot hand and mouth disease :( which means James will probably have it and would explain why hes been not himself the last 2 days :(
> why do these parents send their children to school ill!

:( Tarq had that earlier this year. He got it quite badly with horrid fevers and vomiting - ended up on a drip. But usually kids don't suffer too much. Keep them hydrated, temps down and Echinacea if you can get it :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone, Fayes fine in herself, James is just grizzly but has a lil runny poo :/ 

thanks Trin glad Angel is doing ok and not underweight :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I just had one of my patients tell me I'm one of her favourite people in the world :cloud9: So sweet
> 
> You're one of my favourite people in the world too even though I've never actually met you :hugs:Click to expand...

Fank you Munkie and KittyCat :hugs: I feel the same way:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> hiya girls! :wave: sleepy newbie here. i am so tired today. had a long, but fun weekend with mj and friends. too bad i couldn't call in "sick" today! thankfully the day is half over tho... and this week is short :happydance:
> 
> nuv u girls!! :kiss:

*It's Newbie-doo!!! I've missed yoooo!*


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the amber bead advice trin, Esme's does have a knot between each bead and I pulled it about quite hard to check it so think I will pop it on her next tuesday :)
> Crunchie I am the same with periods-keep saying to oh, I am getting like the lead up mood,back ache and that heavy feeling in my tummy then-NOTHING! So frustrating!
> I think Addie has a boy and a girl in there :) and that B has a boy and Sarah a girl :)
> My diet starteth today-B I would love a simple meal plan if you can rustle one up :) haha!
> Everyone else-I hope you have an amazing monday!
> 
> I'll post you a copy of my meal plan- but I have to translate it first:thumbup: And I'm with you, mine's a boy nub and Sarachka's is a girl nub. Can't wait to hear Addie's results!Click to expand...
> 
> oh i thought you meant we can have the diabetes not an actual diet sheet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Anyway you'd have to get pregnant again if you want gestational diabetes:haha:Click to expand...

well talking of being pregnant again, if Jay and I are still together (obviously married) in 6-10 years time were going to have another! i just cant settle with 3, yes im greedy and the newborn stage has gone by far too quickly for my liking! I hate the thought of never having that again, but 4 children is it! oh gosh 3 c sections! maybe hopefully a natural if we have super technology by then lol


----------



## TrinityMom

I just realised I won't be able to eat or drink til after 10am tomorrow :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Faye has foot hand and mouth disease :( which means James will probably have it and would explain why hes been not himself the last 2 days :(
> why do these parents send their children to school ill!
> 
> :( Tarq had that earlier this year. He got it quite badly with horrid fevers and vomiting - ended up on a drip. But usually kids don't suffer too much. Keep them hydrated, temps down and Echinacea if you can get it :thumbup:Click to expand...

oh no thats not very nice! poor Tarq, thankyou Trin i will look into it, Faye doesnt seem under the weather and has only got a rash x


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls! :wave: sleepy newbie here. i am so tired today. had a long, but fun weekend with mj and friends. too bad i couldn't call in "sick" today! thankfully the day is half over tho... and this week is short :happydance:
> 
> nuv u girls!! :kiss:
> 
> *It's Newbie-doo!!! I've missed yoooo!*Click to expand...

aw, thanks trin! i've missed you too. :hugs: I've been trying to keep up, but it's always poo for me on the weekends. i see you had a lovely time seeing tori amos! your pics were gorgeous! I'm glad you got to experience that. you've definitely earned it.


----------



## TrinityMom

I did a follow-up with a 2 year old today. Before he came to me he'd had 32 courses of antibiotics (he's 25 months) :shock: He only ate chicken viennas and drank sweetened concentrate veggie juice. He was waking 7 time a night, wouldn't let go of his dummy, coughing and sneezing

Now he's stopped coughing, only wakes once a night, doesn't have his dummy and is eating normal food. SO happy with his progress :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Where is Jaynie?! I've texted her


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> That's some good exercising Kit, when I'm fully recovered and if I need to I'm going to buy myself a new bike n start riding for miles along the river bank :) I don't want to overdo it yet though as I still get pains and I don't think I'm anywhere near normal yet! I swear I was running about 6 weeks after having Angel, maybe because my body was younger :shrug:
> 
> I do love a good cycle :thumbup: Me and OH have bikes and we're going to invest in one of those trailer thingies for Cara :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> Me! me! I like bikes!!!!! *:yipee: And I think I'll need one of those trailers with 2 to cycle around! I've cycled approximately 750kms so far this pregnancy, so should have the legs for it once I'm all healed up after the birth. Kit will you get a normal baby seat too? Holly loves hers, and we've had such adventures with itClick to expand...

I think I might get a normal seat B...what age did you start Holly off in one?


----------



## Sarachka

And why haven't they called Addie yet? Maybe you could ring and explain a lot of hormonal women are waiting on that call lol


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> And why haven't they called Addie yet? Maybe you could ring and explain a lot of hormonal women are waiting on that call lol

:haha: I can just imagine that call!


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> I did a follow-up with a 2 year old today. Before he came to me he'd had 32 courses of antibiotics (he's 25 months) :shock: He only ate chicken viennas and drank sweetened concentrate veggie juice. He was waking 7 time a night, wouldn't let go of his dummy, coughing and sneezing
> 
> Now he's stopped coughing, only wakes once a night, doesn't have his dummy and is eating normal food. SO happy with his progress :cloud9:

OMG ! 32 course of antibiotics ! That is outrageous... I am in shock :nope:

you are so CLEVER trin-a-ling :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I did a follow-up with a 2 year old today. Before he came to me he'd had 32 courses of antibiotics (he's 25 months) :shock: He only ate chicken viennas and drank sweetened concentrate veggie juice. He was waking 7 time a night, wouldn't let go of his dummy, coughing and sneezing
> 
> Now he's stopped coughing, only wakes once a night, doesn't have his dummy and is eating normal food. SO happy with his progress :cloud9:

aw thats brilliant! well done Trin


----------



## Crunchie

April - I want LOADS of babies....not sure where they will all live though ? I just do not have the room :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I did a follow-up with a 2 year old today. Before he came to me he'd had 32 courses of antibiotics (he's 25 months) :shock: He only ate chicken viennas and drank sweetened concentrate veggie juice. He was waking 7 time a night, wouldn't let go of his dummy, coughing and sneezing
> 
> Now he's stopped coughing, only wakes once a night, doesn't have his dummy and is eating normal food. SO happy with his progress :cloud9:
> 
> OMG ! 32 course of antibiotics ! That is outrageous... I am in shock :nope:
> 
> you are so CLEVER trin-a-ling :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: but his body is clever...it just needed the right support to heal itself

I know, 32 courses is insane! And he's been in hospital 4 times and had LOADS of unnecessary tests:growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Can you find the baby in this picture??


----------



## HollyMonkey

8 months Kit, just for short journeys to start with then come the spring of the next year we went out for whole adventure days when she was over 1yr


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's like my foetus cloud pic Kit!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> That's like my foetus cloud pic Kit!!

Ah yes! So it is!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 8 months Kit, just for short journeys to start with then come the spring of the next year we went out for whole adventure days when she was over 1yr

What kind do you have?


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Where is Jaynie?! I've texted her

I was wondering where she is. She wasn't around at the weekend much either. Hope she is okay and just busy.


----------



## mummyApril

i feel sick i have just had spag bol garlic flat bread and 2 bags of maltesers :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Where is Jaynie?! I've texted her
> 
> I was wondering where she is. She wasn't around at the weekend much either. Hope she is okay and just busy.Click to expand...

She maybe just didn't feel like chatting....we all get a bit like that sometimes :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i feel sick i have just had spag bol garlic flat bread and 2 bags of maltesers :sick:

NOMMO! :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> April - I want LOADS of babies....not sure where they will all live though ? I just do not have the room :haha:

Just buy a really big chest of drawers..they'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Where is Jaynie?! I've texted her
> 
> I was wondering where she is. She wasn't around at the weekend much either. Hope she is okay and just busy.Click to expand...
> 
> She maybe just didn't feel like chatting....we all get a bit like that sometimes :shrug:Click to expand...

like me :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> April - I want LOADS of babies....not sure where they will all live though ? I just do not have the room :haha:
> 
> Just buy a really big chest of drawers..they'll be fine :thumbup:Click to expand...

good point ! then when the oldest reaches 18 they can leave home :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> April - I want LOADS of babies....not sure where they will all live though ? I just do not have the room :haha:
> 
> Just buy a really big chest of drawers..they'll be fine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> good point ! then when the oldest reaches 18 they can leave home :thumbup:Click to expand...

Let's make it 16 !


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !

At this moment in time, I'm not sure how I feel about having more. I don't want to jump into anything because of my advancing years but neither do I want to wait too long...'tis a conundrum :-k


----------



## mummyApril

its sooo funny Jay is holding up James and making him look like hes walking clever James making his legs walk haha


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> April - I want LOADS of babies....not sure where they will all live though ? I just do not have the room :haha:
> 
> Just buy a really big chest of drawers..they'll be fine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> good point ! then when the oldest reaches 18 they can leave home :thumbup:Click to expand...

apparently Angels never leaving home lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !
> 
> At this moment in time, I'm not sure how I feel about having more. I don't want to jump into anything because of my advancing years but neither do I want to wait too long...'tis a conundrum :-kClick to expand...

my mum wanted another one at 47 but in the end she cant have anymore as she has problems, now shes 50 and has given up but i think 7 children is enough for her lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !
> 
> At this moment in time, I'm not sure how I feel about having more. I don't want to jump into anything because of my advancing years but neither do I want to wait too long...'tis a conundrum :-kClick to expand...
> 
> my mum wanted another one at 47 but in the end she cant have anymore as she has problems, now shes 50 and has given up but i think 7 children is enough for her lolClick to expand...

Oh wow! To be honest, if I've not had another or at least have fallen preggo by the time I'm 40, I probably would just accept it wasn't to be. I feel very blessed with what I have right now :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !
> 
> At this moment in time, I'm not sure how I feel about having more. I don't want to jump into anything because of my advancing years but neither do I want to wait too long...'tis a conundrum :-kClick to expand...
> 
> my mum wanted another one at 47 but in the end she cant have anymore as she has problems, now shes 50 and has given up but i think 7 children is enough for her lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! To be honest, if I've not had another or at least have fallen preggo by the time I'm 40, I probably would just accept it wasn't to be. I feel very blessed with what I have right now :cloud9:Click to expand...

Of course Cara is just such a darling she will complete you if you dont have anymore :) (not that she doesnt now but you know what i mean :))


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !
> 
> At this moment in time, I'm not sure how I feel about having more. I don't want to jump into anything because of my advancing years but neither do I want to wait too long...'tis a conundrum :-kClick to expand...

such a difficult one!! ..... I always felt I would love 2 if I was lucky enough ....DH speaks of a third and I am not so sure ? how old would I be then?

I drive myself mad thinking when would be the right time :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !
> 
> At this moment in time, I'm not sure how I feel about having more. I don't want to jump into anything because of my advancing years but neither do I want to wait too long...'tis a conundrum :-kClick to expand...
> 
> my mum wanted another one at 47 but in the end she cant have anymore as she has problems, now shes 50 and has given up but i think 7 children is enough for her lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! To be honest, if I've not had another or at least have fallen preggo by the time I'm 40, I probably would just accept it wasn't to be. I feel very blessed with what I have right now :cloud9:Click to expand...

:cloud9: I know how you feel ! I feel so lucky every day


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !
> 
> At this moment in time, I'm not sure how I feel about having more. I don't want to jump into anything because of my advancing years but neither do I want to wait too long...'tis a conundrum :-kClick to expand...
> 
> such a difficult one!! ..... I always felt I would love 2 if I was lucky enough ....DH speaks of a third and I am not so sure ? how old would I be then?
> 
> I drive myself mad thinking when would be the right time :wacko: :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I never imagined myself with an only child...now, I'm not so sure :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

well i was so happy having my 3 but you know my excuse James definitely NEEDS a brother lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> well i was so happy having my 3 but you know my excuse James definitely NEEDS a brother lol

:haha:

I know, you are such a fab mum though :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> well i was so happy having my 3 but you know my excuse James definitely NEEDS a brother lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know, you are such a fab mum though :hugs:Click to expand...

aww thankyou Kit :hugs: 
Caras very lucky to have you as her mummy :)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> crunchie you should have loads of babies and you Kit !
> 
> At this moment in time, I'm not sure how I feel about having more. I don't want to jump into anything because of my advancing years but neither do I want to wait too long...'tis a conundrum :-kClick to expand...
> 
> such a difficult one!! ..... I always felt I would love 2 if I was lucky enough ....DH speaks of a third and I am not so sure ? how old would I be then?
> 
> I drive myself mad thinking when would be the right time :wacko: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I never imagined myself with an only child...now, I'm not so sure :shrug:Click to expand...

My close friend had her daughter in January, she is so sure she will not have another she has sold all her newborn items. At the beginning she said maybe to another but now she tells me she cannot imagine more. I suppose we do not know how we feel until they arrive.


----------



## mummyApril

il be back on in a little while i have 2 little girls waiting for mummy time :)


----------



## Sarachka

Have heard back from Jaynie. Busy weekend


----------



## Essie

We've always said we'd like lots of children, but now DH thinks he couldn't love anyone as much as he loves Lyra so we shouldn't have anymore. I always thought 3...or 4.


----------



## Sarachka

Kit & Bethany

Thank you both so so so so much for the turtle mail received today. You are both extra special true friends to me. You're amazing ladies and deserve nothing but the best in life xxx


----------



## Sarachka

I see Jaynie!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> We've always said we'd like lots of children, but now DH thinks he couldn't love anyone as much as he loves Lyra so we shouldn't have anymore. I always thought 3...or 4.

I was worried about that too before I had Toine. But it doesn't work like that...your heart just gets bigger:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. I shall see you on the morrow after the yuck test
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

2 Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> 2 Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance::happydance: :pink: :pink: i knew it! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Wooohooo congratulations Addie knew it would be oooh newbies dream came true!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> 2 Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wow Addie, so exciting. 2 little girls :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> 2 Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woooooewwwwwwww!! How do you feel?! 

NAMES!!!!! We MUST talk NAMES!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> 2 Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow ! I was right 

Big congrats hun - double girl trouble yay xxxx


----------



## addie25

I am so excited for next week when we get confirmation of health. We should get it Monday and then we get to announce it. People r going to go nuts as have no girls on dh moms side and we r having 2 girls!!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> I am so excited for next week when we get confirmation of health. We should get it Monday and then we get to announce it. People r going to go nuts as have no girls on dh moms side and we r having 2 girls!!



Poor DH is going to need a "guys room" when they hit puberty where he can watch sports and drink beer! He's totally outnumbered now! I'm soooooo happy for u


----------



## firstbaby25

Congratulations Addie! That is super cool :hugs: :pink: :pink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> Wooohooo congratulations Addie knew it would be oooh newbies dream came true!

ah! that's so weird. I dreamt kit had a girl too even tho i was so sure she was having a boy! I wonder who i will dream about next?? :-k


----------



## addie25

Lol awww he will need a guys room!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I love how your avatar is two pink lines for twO girls!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Addie!!!!!!!!!!!! That is sooooooooooooo exciting!!!

I am just over the moon for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poas

I wrote a huge post and it didnt work :( to summarise-congrats addie,
Hello all, you will as Trin said, love consequent babies :) I would have more but my 2 were miracles as is and it took 6preg to get them so think thats enough.
Jaynie lovely...please can we know who we are buying for also are we doing kids or parent?


----------



## addie25

Next week I will be posting a bunch of dresses that I will go out and buy. I have waited long enough and the second I get the health confirmation I am SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

True 2 pink lines for 2 healthy girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

:twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls:


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> :twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls:

THINK OF ALL THE PINK !!!!:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Next week I will be posting a bunch of dresses that I will go out and buy. I have waited long enough and the second I get the health confirmation I am SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> True 2 pink lines for 2 healthy girls!!!!!!!!!

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh wow addie....TWO GIRLIES!!! :pink: :pink:

I'm so happy for you...they will be amazing, and such fun :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

I'm just back from a run with a couple of my friends :thumbup: I didn't do as badly as I thought and managed to keep up but my goodness, my butt doesn't half wobble like jelly! And my tum :blush: I am so out of shape it's not funny :nope: 

Although tonights ickle run won't have done much for me physically (although it's a start) it's amazing how much better in myself I feel for having done it :thumbup: I will do my very best to keep it up.


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> 2 Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Addie 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poas

I have never been able to run unless there's an emergency, and even then because I don't bend my legs properly and am quite tall I have a tendency to look like a demented ostrich!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I have never been able to run unless there's an emergency, and even then because I don't bend my legs properly and am quite tall I have a tendency to look like a demented ostrich!!

:haha:
Demented ostrich you say....that's quite the technique you have there :winkwink:

Although I do run and have done for many years I don't look all streamlined and flowing like proper runners...I'm very clumsy and look a bit like I'm running with wellies on :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all...time for sleepybubbles :sleep: 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my I actually got a gender prediction right for once, using the wild guess technique :yipee: Sooooooo cool Addie, I am so excited for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm just back from a lovely time at the knitting evening I mentioned a while back, the one that my English friend from the pool organised with other English friends. I have a new friend coming over on Wednesday who I made tonight- she has 2 kids and 3 stepkids and is married to a Frenchman and she's really nice. And I'm going on Thursday to an English Christmas market of handmade things just near here that one of the ladies is organising :happydance: I have new friends and they've all been here for 20yrs or so (I've been here 18) so we have expat stories to exchange and they all like knitting though 2 were just learning tonight. So happy we moved to this village 2yrs ago :cloud9: My mum and dad came too which was nuvly :hugs: They leave in the morning though, boo hoo.

Kit I have 2 baby bike seats- a Hamax 'kiss' and a Polisport one, both are great and much of a muchness :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> I have never been able to run unless there's an emergency, and even then because I don't bend my legs properly and am quite tall I have a tendency to look like a demented ostrich!!

I too am a firm believer in running only when something is on fire


----------



## poas

Sarachka said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have never been able to run unless there's an emergency, and even then because I don't bend my legs properly and am quite tall I have a tendency to look like a demented ostrich!!
> 
> I too am a firm believer in running only when something is on fireClick to expand...

And even then, only if someone can't put it out before I burn...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to sleep now, almost midnight and I've been out to a knitting party tonight, wild stuff :haha:* 3 greenies-101, 82, 100*

Sleep well all xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

i weighed myself today i was wrong i need to lose a stone! well done for your run Kit, i have a wobbly arse too my girls kindly let me know that on the way to school :/


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have never been able to run unless there's an emergency, and even then because I don't bend my legs properly and am quite tall I have a tendency to look like a demented ostrich!!
> 
> I too am a firm believer in running only when something is on fireClick to expand...
> 
> And even then, only if someone can't put it out before I burn...Click to expand...

You must like running across big sandy beaches? Waving your hands in the air and shouting "Waaaahhhhhhhhh!" as you go? And fields of virgin snow:cloud9: I love beaches and snow, they make me run like a loon and scream with joy


----------



## addie25

B how nice you made new friends!!!!!! 

I am having a hard time not screaming IM HAVING TWIN GIRLS to everyone I know. I knowwww I need to wait till next week so I can fully enjoy the announcement but it is hard to keep it. I did tell some friends that knew I was pregnant but most of my friends don't know and none of our family knows except our parents and brothers. AHH I hope this week goes by reallllly fast and I get the great results next Monday.


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I bet you are sooo excited!! I am so excited for you!! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

So do you have any name ideas? Something you've always loved?


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko is nine weeks old today! He is tipping the scales at 9 lbs 9 oz!! He gained 13 ounces this last week! That's just 3 ounces short of a pound! :dance:

All of his newborn stuff is way too small and some of his 0-3 month stuff I've had to toss in the 'too small' bag, too! :shock:

We got him some cute stuff at Old Navy this weekend. And I got some clothes, too :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

*Here's one of the shirts we got! It has hockey skull and cross bones!*


*And here's his 'Canucks' shirt! That's the hockey team my DH roots for:*


*And a blurry picture of my little cloth diapered babe:*


----------



## addie25

Omg he is adorbleeeeeee i just want to eat him up!!!!!


----------



## addie25

UGH my doctors are going to get sick of me. I was just there today and nowwwww I think I could have an uti again. Not sure I will wait and drink lots of water and see how I feel tomorrow. I just hate taking meds I was just on meds for this last week!!!!! Why would I have another one so soon?


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> So do you have any name ideas? Something you've always loved?

I am funny with names. I do not like any enough to use it :dohh: I will have to figure something out with DH that we both like. Middle names will be Eve and Rose after our grandmothers tho :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko is nine weeks old today! He is tipping the scales at 9 lbs 9 oz!! He gained 13 ounces this last week! That's just 3 ounces short of a pound! :dance:
> 
> All of his newborn stuff is way too small and some of his 0-3 month stuff I've had to toss in the 'too small' bag, too! :shock:
> 
> We got him some cute stuff at Old Navy this weekend. And I got some clothes, too :dance:

awww bless him.my lil lady is 9lb 4 now :happydance:

she is on formula which at first i was so upset about but she is now getting her strength and is feeding really weell.

had lil bit of breakdown last night and slept downstairs.dh looked after freya and i have had 6 hours sleep and feel fantastic.stitches are sooooooooooo sore tho:cry:

were thinking about going to asda shopping today with the lil lady.


hope all the turts are well :)

Kit: what size is Cara? im looking at cute stuff:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh my I actually got a gender prediction right for once, using the wild guess technique :yipee: Sooooooo cool Addie, I am so excited for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm just back from a lovely time at the knitting evening I mentioned a while back, the one that my English friend from the pool organised with other English friends. I have a new friend coming over on Wednesday who I made tonight- she has 2 kids and 3 stepkids and is married to a Frenchman and she's really nice. And I'm going on Thursday to an English Christmas market of handmade things just near here that one of the ladies is organising :happydance: I have new friends and they've all been here for 20yrs or so (I've been here 18) so we have expat stories to exchange and they all like knitting though 2 were just learning tonight. So happy we moved to this village 2yrs ago :cloud9: My mum and dad came too which was nuvly :hugs: They leave in the morning though, boo hoo.
> 
> Kit I have 2 baby bike seats- a Hamax 'kiss' and a Polisport one, both are great and much of a muchness :thumbup:

Yay for new friends and knitting parties :thumbup:

When will you next see mumsie and dadsie?

I will have a look at those seats online - thanks :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My parents have just left :cry: 

Rhyko is doing brilliantly Luna :thumbup: And he looks absolutely adorable in his new fancy wear :hugs:

Do you feel like you have a melon between your legs Clare? That's what I felt like after my stitches, it was horrible and lasted at least 2 weeks :wacko: Hope the hurty-hurty bit stops soon! My cousin's little girl is called Freya- such a pretty name. 

A quiet day planned animal cleaning and doing housework and finishing my advent calendar- only four pockets left to decorate but then there's all the sewing it together to do and the border etc etc.


----------



## HollyMonkey

L'Oignon!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko is nine weeks old today! He is tipping the scales at 9 lbs 9 oz!! He gained 13 ounces this last week! That's just 3 ounces short of a pound! :dance:
> 
> All of his newborn stuff is way too small and some of his 0-3 month stuff I've had to toss in the 'too small' bag, too! :shock:
> 
> We got him some cute stuff at Old Navy this weekend. And I got some clothes, too :dance:

Wow! Rhyko is coming on treat! Despite all of his issues, he's really thriving which stands testament to the amazing job you and DH have done :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Glad to hear you are doing so well Clare, and in case Kit doesn't come on before you go I think she was saying Cara is getting a little long for some of her 3-6 stuff so 6-9 is prob your best bet :)
Luna thats amazing weight gain for little man :)
B-last time I tried just WALKING on virgin snow, I broke my leg!! However I did conceive Esme whilst in plaster so.... maybe :) haha


----------



## poas

I'm dumb, Kit is here-d'oh


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my I actually got a gender prediction right for once, using the wild guess technique :yipee: Sooooooo cool Addie, I am so excited for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm just back from a lovely time at the knitting evening I mentioned a while back, the one that my English friend from the pool organised with other English friends. I have a new friend coming over on Wednesday who I made tonight- she has 2 kids and 3 stepkids and is married to a Frenchman and she's really nice. And I'm going on Thursday to an English Christmas market of handmade things just near here that one of the ladies is organising :happydance: I have new friends and they've all been here for 20yrs or so (I've been here 18) so we have expat stories to exchange and they all like knitting though 2 were just learning tonight. So happy we moved to this village 2yrs ago :cloud9: My mum and dad came too which was nuvly :hugs: They leave in the morning though, boo hoo.
> 
> Kit I have 2 baby bike seats- a Hamax 'kiss' and a Polisport one, both are great and much of a muchness :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for new friends and knitting parties :thumbup:
> 
> When will you next see mumsie and dadsie?
> 
> I will have a look at those seats online - thanks :hugs:Click to expand...


a


----------



## poas

Clare I have got you clothes for few stages up as I think with it being Christmas soon you will have so many for now and 0-3, I am hoping to post today along with books for little miss Holly


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my I actually got a gender prediction right for once, using the wild guess technique :yipee: Sooooooo cool Addie, I am so excited for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm just back from a lovely time at the knitting evening I mentioned a while back, the one that my English friend from the pool organised with other English friends. I have a new friend coming over on Wednesday who I made tonight- she has 2 kids and 3 stepkids and is married to a Frenchman and she's really nice. And I'm going on Thursday to an English Christmas market of handmade things just near here that one of the ladies is organising :happydance: I have new friends and they've all been here for 20yrs or so (I've been here 18) so we have expat stories to exchange and they all like knitting though 2 were just learning tonight. So happy we moved to this village 2yrs ago :cloud9: My mum and dad came too which was nuvly :hugs: They leave in the morning though, boo hoo.
> 
> Kit I have 2 baby bike seats- a Hamax 'kiss' and a Polisport one, both are great and much of a muchness :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for new friends and knitting parties :thumbup:
> 
> When will you next see mumsie and dadsie?
> 
> I will have a look at those seats online - thanks :hugs:Click to expand...


Well they're talking about coming over for Holly's 2nd B'day! :happydance: But DH is taking the boys skiing in February so I'd rather they came over when I was on my lonesome so we shall see. Not until next year now in anycase!! I may go over if I can go with DH- the pushchair and the suitcase on my own in normal circumstances is ok but pregnant I don't want to overlift and faff like that, if I can avoid it:shrug:

There's a Hamax "Sleepy" that reclines for when they sleep but it's way heavier and they soon get past the 'falling asleep as soon as they're lulled' phase so I wouldn't bother with that one. I just got one of those car seat neck support cushions for if she does nod off on the bike seat.:thumbup:


----------



## poas

Oooh Ooh at 9pm tonight my little tiny weeny girl will be 7weeks!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> UGH my doctors are going to get sick of me. I was just there today and nowwwww I think I could have an uti again. Not sure I will wait and drink lots of water and see how I feel tomorrow. I just hate taking meds I was just on meds for this last week!!!!! Why would I have another one so soon?

I don't think you'd have another one so soon, maybe the same one that hasn't been cleared yet? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko is nine weeks old today! He is tipping the scales at 9 lbs 9 oz!! He gained 13 ounces this last week! That's just 3 ounces short of a pound! :dance:
> 
> All of his newborn stuff is way too small and some of his 0-3 month stuff I've had to toss in the 'too small' bag, too! :shock:
> 
> We got him some cute stuff at Old Navy this weekend. And I got some clothes, too :dance:
> 
> awww bless him.my lil lady is 9lb 4 now :happydance:
> 
> she is on formula which at first i was so upset about but she is now getting her strength and is feeding really weell.
> 
> had lil bit of breakdown last night and slept downstairs.dh looked after freya and i have had 6 hours sleep and feel fantastic.stitches are sooooooooooo sore tho:cry:
> 
> were thinking about going to asda shopping today with the lil lady.
> 
> 
> hope all the turts are well :)
> 
> Kit: what size is Cara? im looking at cute stuff:haha:Click to expand...

Glad you've had some sleep Clare...the first few weeks are hardest then things get easier, especially when you feel better :thumbup:

Haha..I think Lissy answered your question very well about Cara. Thanks Lissy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://images9.cpcache.com/product/35750909v2_150x150_Front.jpg

https://www.columbiapublications.com/onionworld/septoct2005/BigOnion%20people%2005%20011.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Lissy, that's so sweet to think of Holly :hugs:

Must must must get posting myself :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my I actually got a gender prediction right for once, using the wild guess technique :yipee: Sooooooo cool Addie, I am so excited for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm just back from a lovely time at the knitting evening I mentioned a while back, the one that my English friend from the pool organised with other English friends. I have a new friend coming over on Wednesday who I made tonight- she has 2 kids and 3 stepkids and is married to a Frenchman and she's really nice. And I'm going on Thursday to an English Christmas market of handmade things just near here that one of the ladies is organising :happydance: I have new friends and they've all been here for 20yrs or so (I've been here 18) so we have expat stories to exchange and they all like knitting though 2 were just learning tonight. So happy we moved to this village 2yrs ago :cloud9: My mum and dad came too which was nuvly :hugs: They leave in the morning though, boo hoo.
> 
> Kit I have 2 baby bike seats- a Hamax 'kiss' and a Polisport one, both are great and much of a muchness :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for new friends and knitting parties :thumbup:
> 
> When will you next see mumsie and dadsie?
> 
> I will have a look at those seats online - thanks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aClick to expand...

One of your more profound posts B :haha:

Woohooooo for your ickle onion :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

B glad you had a good time with your parents. I bought some knitting needles and wool! So far I've knitted about an inch. It's intended to be a hat but we'll see how it turns out.

Luna, wow Rhyko is thriving. I'm really pleased he is doing so well. And he's looking adorable. 

Clare, I can remember the pain of stitches. Sitting down was uncomfortable, and peeing was hard. As B said I think mine lasted just over 2 weeks til they felt okay.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Oooh Ooh at 9pm tonight my little tiny weeny girl will be 7weeks!!!!

Awwwww :awww: Time sure does fly!


----------



## Essie

Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:

Whoah! Monster sleep from Lyra :thumbup: Do you think it's cold related or a genuine change?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B glad you had a good time with your parents. I bought some knitting needles and wool! So far I've knitted about an inch. It's intended to be a hat but we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Luna, wow Rhyko is thriving. I'm really pleased he is doing so well. And he's looking adorable.
> 
> Clare, I can remember the pain of stitches. Sitting down was uncomfortable, and peeing was hard. As B said I think mine lasted just over 2 weeks til they felt okay.

Well done!!:thumbup: There was a lady last night who said she was a beginner but she was knitting a very complex Christmas tree but it was hilarious because it looked like loads of boobs. There were these pokey-out green things with a knitted bobble on each end and it looked very funny. The lady knitting it was the one who said it looked like a boob tree so at least we were allowed to snigger without having to pretend to be polite about it. And she was also knitting a very intricate lacey orange thing which she said was a dishcloth :saywhat: Complete loon she was, she was great fun though:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:
> 
> Whoah! Monster sleep from Lyra :thumbup: Do you think it's cold related or a genuine change?Click to expand...

9 and half hours sleep is normal :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A thought for Trin who is doing her GTT this morning :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats on your onion B. I wonder if I'll have a stomach ache from Sunday onwards as onions do funny things to me these days


----------



## HollyMonkey

You may well Sarachka, but at least you won't have a cold or be attacked by vampires. I'm worried about the effect on my blood sugar when I get a banana.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:
> 
> Whoah! Monster sleep from Lyra :thumbup: Do you think it's cold related or a genuine change?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 and half hours sleep is normal :shrug:Click to expand...

Not for Lyra :haha: not without a feed in between anyway.

Kit, I think it may be cold related but maybe a genuine change. Time will tell.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all turts ! 

Clare I am sure you feel like a new woman ! The pain of stiches will fade .... I took some pracetamol to help .... Mine took a while to heal as I tore and I think it was quite bad ? 

Mmmmm French onion 

Good luck trin ! 

Lauren is 14 weeks today ! A shopper yesterday look horrified when I said Lauren was 3 months ..... She is so small !!!! Yeah and ? 

Off to north London to see my grandma! Hate this drive


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:
> 
> Whoah! Monster sleep from Lyra :thumbup: Do you think it's cold related or a genuine change?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 and half hours sleep is normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not for Lyra :haha: not without a feed in between anyway.
> 
> Kit, I think it may be cold related but maybe a genuine change. Time will tell.Click to expand...

Lauren teased me with 2x 10- 5am in a row but last night she decided at 3.30 that I had enough sleep - funny its always 3.30 ..... That is when I used wake when preggo and the day I went into labour ? Odd


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:
> 
> Whoah! Monster sleep from Lyra :thumbup: Do you think it's cold related or a genuine change?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 and half hours sleep is normal :shrug:Click to expand...

Not for some of the turtle babies...Lyra included :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:
> 
> Whoah! Monster sleep from Lyra :thumbup: Do you think it's cold related or a genuine change?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 and half hours sleep is normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not for some of the turtle babies...Lyra included :)Click to expand...

I just meant it in the sense that Essie shouldn't worry that Lyra is ill or anything- just that it's normal for babies generally to sleep 10 hrs or more without cause for alarm. Even if it's not normal for turtle babies:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning all turts !
> 
> Clare I am sure you feel like a new woman ! The pain of stiches will fade .... I took some pracetamol to help .... Mine took a while to heal as I tore and I think it was quite bad ?
> 
> Mmmmm French onion
> 
> Good luck trin !
> 
> Lauren is 14 weeks today ! A shopper yesterday look horrified when I said Lauren was 3 months ..... She is so small !!!! Yeah and ?
> 
> Off to north London to see my grandma! Hate this drive

Wow, little L is 14 weeks already! It is frightening how fast they are all shooting up! Do you ever get the feeling you haven't done enough to record the journey of their first year so far? I do. I have a multitude of pics and some footage but I plan to do some more things too. It just goes too fast.

:wave: to Crunchie's grandma :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:

Ahh no, that's rubbish :nope: You nuv marmite too :(

I am glad you've found some compadres in the same predicament as yourself...much better to have that than not :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I may have to hold a marmite funeral to cope with my loss :sadangel:


----------



## HollyMonkey

By May the 9th I'm going to be able to eat cucumber and celery and nothing else :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:
> 
> Ahh no, that's rubbish :nope: You nuv marmite too :(
> 
> I am glad you've found some compadres in the same predicament as yourself...much better to have that than not :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah- and the birth stories are great- they tell each other about what they ate the day after:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> I wrote a huge post and it didnt work :( to summarise-congrats addie,
> Hello all, you will as Trin said, love consequent babies :) I would have more but my 2 were miracles as is and it took 6preg to get them so think thats enough.
> Jaynie lovely...please can we know who we are buying for also are we doing kids or parent?

Not everyone has decided as soon as they have I will draw names... The hold up is not with me!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:
> 
> Whoah! Monster sleep from Lyra :thumbup: Do you think it's cold related or a genuine change?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 and half hours sleep is normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not for some of the turtle babies...Lyra included :)Click to expand...
> 
> I just meant it in the sense that Essie shouldn't worry that Lyra is ill or anything- just that it's normal for babies generally to sleep 10 hrs or more without cause for alarm. Even if it's not normal for turtle babies:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, I know...Cara as you all know because I'm smug about it, can do 12 hour stints and I celebrate, not worry about it :haha: That said, she wouldn't go to sleep until after 8pm last night (OH was doing the bedtime routine as I was running) and has been awake since 5am :shock: She's already had a nap this morning and I sense a serious grumpfest come late afternoon :nope: 

I was supposed to be going to the mum and baby group again, but Cara was napping and I didn't feel like busting my backside to rush there. I'll just visit my friend later I think instead :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

On May the 10th I'm going to have:

Champagne
Foie Gras on baguette
Ferrero Rocher Chocolates

:devil:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I may have to hold a marmite funeral to cope with my loss :sadangel:

*has a minutes silence*

:-({|=


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.champagne.fr/wpFichiers/1/1/Ressources/image/ESPACE%20PRESSE/janvier1.jpg

yes! yes! yes!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I wrote a huge post and it didnt work :( to summarise-congrats addie,
> Hello all, you will as Trin said, love consequent babies :) I would have more but my 2 were miracles as is and it took 6preg to get them so think thats enough.
> Jaynie lovely...please can we know who we are buying for also are we doing kids or parent?
> 
> Not everyone has decided as soon as they have I will draw names... The hold up is not with me!Click to expand...

That's coolio :thumbup: I'm dead excited about it...I keep thinking I have ideas of what I'll do, but then I think "no, not if it's **** or ****, and also, I take it we would get to choose whether it's a mum or a baby gift due to our differing situations?

S O E X C I T E D :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko is nine weeks old today! He is tipping the scales at 9 lbs 9 oz!! He gained 13 ounces this last week! That's just 3 ounces short of a pound! :dance:
> 
> All of his newborn stuff is way too small and some of his 0-3 month stuff I've had to toss in the 'too small' bag, too! :shock:
> 
> We got him some cute stuff at Old Navy this weekend. And I got some clothes, too :dance:

hes going to zoom past James at this rate i reckon its your magic boobie juice lol! yay for new clothes! im going to treat myself after x mas to a new wardrobe of clothes :) 
glad youre well


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko is nine weeks old today! He is tipping the scales at 9 lbs 9 oz!! He gained 13 ounces this last week! That's just 3 ounces short of a pound! :dance:
> 
> All of his newborn stuff is way too small and some of his 0-3 month stuff I've had to toss in the 'too small' bag, too! :shock:
> 
> We got him some cute stuff at Old Navy this weekend. And I got some clothes, too :dance:
> 
> awww bless him.my lil lady is 9lb 4 now :happydance:
> 
> she is on formula which at first i was so upset about but she is now getting her strength and is feeding really weell.
> 
> had lil bit of breakdown last night and slept downstairs.dh looked after freya and i have had 6 hours sleep and feel fantastic.stitches are sooooooooooo sore tho:cry:
> 
> were thinking about going to asda shopping today with the lil lady.
> 
> 
> hope all the turts are well :)
> 
> Kit: what size is Cara? im looking at cute stuff:haha:Click to expand...

ouchie hope they feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> On May the 10th I'm going to have:
> 
> Champagne
> Foie Gras on baguette
> Ferrero Rocher Chocolates
> 
> :devil:

:shrug:

No marmite?


----------



## HollyMonkey

The worst is that I can't have my mid morning snack and I'm STARVING! Lunch will be served at 12 ON THE DOT today!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> *Here's one of the shirts we got! It has hockey skull and cross bones!*
> 
> 
> *And here's his 'Canucks' shirt! That's the hockey team my DH roots for:*
> 
> 
> *And a blurry picture of my little cloth diapered babe:*

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! me want cuddles


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://www.champagne.fr/wpFichiers/1/1/Ressources/image/ESPACE%20PRESSE/janvier1.jpg
> 
> yes! yes! yes!

That looks like champagne and fudge! :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On May the 10th I'm going to have:
> 
> Champagne
> Foie Gras on baguette
> Ferrero Rocher Chocolates
> 
> :devil:
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> No marmite?Click to expand...

nah. I don't like marmite :sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> My parents have just left :cry:
> 
> Rhyko is doing brilliantly Luna :thumbup: And he looks absolutely adorable in his new fancy wear :hugs:
> 
> Do you feel like you have a melon between your legs Clare? That's what I felt like after my stitches, it was horrible and lasted at least 2 weeks :wacko: Hope the hurty-hurty bit stops soon! My cousin's little girl is called Freya- such a pretty name.
> 
> A quiet day planned animal cleaning and doing housework and finishing my advent calendar- only four pockets left to decorate but then there's all the sewing it together to do and the border etc etc.

HAPPY ONION DAY
sorry your parents went home so soon, cant wait to see pics of the finished advent calender yay


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://www.champagne.fr/wpFichiers/1/1/Ressources/image/ESPACE%20PRESSE/janvier1.jpg
> 
> yes! yes! yes!
> 
> That looks like champagne and fudge! :munch:Click to expand...

ooo noo, it's foie gras, far superior to fudge!! Nommo Nommo Nommo Nommo Nommo Nommo. I can eat it GD wise but not pregnancy wise:growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Oooh Ooh at 9pm tonight my little tiny weeny girl will be 7weeks!!!!

but youve just had her! insane!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My parents have just left :cry:
> 
> Rhyko is doing brilliantly Luna :thumbup: And he looks absolutely adorable in his new fancy wear :hugs:
> 
> Do you feel like you have a melon between your legs Clare? That's what I felt like after my stitches, it was horrible and lasted at least 2 weeks :wacko: Hope the hurty-hurty bit stops soon! My cousin's little girl is called Freya- such a pretty name.
> 
> A quiet day planned animal cleaning and doing housework and finishing my advent calendar- only four pockets left to decorate but then there's all the sewing it together to do and the border etc etc.
> 
> HAPPY ONION DAY
> sorry your parents went home so soon, cant wait to see pics of the finished advent calender yayClick to expand...

Thanks:hugs: Hopefully the fairies and elves are working on my advent calendar as I mong around on BnB:blush: I'll do some this afternoon- I'm being lazy after my action packed weekend:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, it's 11.30- if I set about cooking lunch it should take me through to 12...


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra slept from 1030 til 0800 :shock: she was deeply asleep when DH left for work at 6am, which is normally when she wakes to be fed, but i left her and she awoke at 8. I did keep poking her to make sure she was breathing :haha: I'm not sure what her plan is now. She's laying on my chest and seems to be considering going back to sleep :awww:
> 
> Whoah! Monster sleep from Lyra :thumbup: Do you think it's cold related or a genuine change?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 and half hours sleep is normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not for Lyra :haha: not without a feed in between anyway.
> 
> Kit, I think it may be cold related but maybe a genuine change. Time will tell.Click to expand...
> 
> Lauren teased me with 2x 10- 5am in a row but last night she decided at 3.30 that I had enough sleep - funny its always 3.30 ..... That is when I used wake when preggo and the day I went into labour ? OddClick to expand...

iv heard a few times the times you wake when youre pregnant is the time they will wake ? :/


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> *Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:

Nooooo not the marmite. Tis a sad day indeed :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:

oh no :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all turts !
> 
> Clare I am sure you feel like a new woman ! The pain of stiches will fade .... I took some pracetamol to help .... Mine took a while to heal as I tore and I think it was quite bad ?
> 
> Mmmmm French onion
> 
> Good luck trin !
> 
> Lauren is 14 weeks today ! A shopper yesterday look horrified when I said Lauren was 3 months ..... She is so small !!!! Yeah and ?
> 
> Off to north London to see my grandma! Hate this drive
> 
> Wow, little L is 14 weeks already! It is frightening how fast they are all shooting up! Do you ever get the feeling you haven't done enough to record the journey of their first year so far? I do. I have a multitude of pics and some footage but I plan to do some more things too. It just goes too fast.
> 
> :wave: to Crunchie's grandma :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think about this. DH and I agrees to take at least one photo every day, which we've almost stuck to. I had a diary which I meant to write in but keep forgetting. And the baby book we bought remains almost empty. I need to find a day to sit down and fill it in.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I wrote a huge post and it didnt work :( to summarise-congrats addie,
> Hello all, you will as Trin said, love consequent babies :) I would have more but my 2 were miracles as is and it took 6preg to get them so think thats enough.
> Jaynie lovely...please can we know who we are buying for also are we doing kids or parent?
> 
> Not everyone has decided as soon as they have I will draw names... The hold up is not with me!Click to expand...
> 
> That's coolio :thumbup: I'm dead excited about it...I keep thinking I have ideas of what I'll do, but then I think "no, not if it's **** or ****, and also, I take it we would get to choose whether it's a mum or a baby gift due to our differing situations?
> 
> S O E X C I T E D :happydance:Click to expand...

I am too just going to reign people in. Had the worst weekend of my life yet. Adam on silence only. He didn't speak to me at all and when he did he was mean!! But I'm back now :bodyb:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My parents have just left :cry:
> 
> Rhyko is doing brilliantly Luna :thumbup: And he looks absolutely adorable in his new fancy wear :hugs:
> 
> Do you feel like you have a melon between your legs Clare? That's what I felt like after my stitches, it was horrible and lasted at least 2 weeks :wacko: Hope the hurty-hurty bit stops soon! My cousin's little girl is called Freya- such a pretty name.
> 
> A quiet day planned animal cleaning and doing housework and finishing my advent calendar- only four pockets left to decorate but then there's all the sewing it together to do and the border etc etc.
> 
> HAPPY ONION DAY
> sorry your parents went home so soon, cant wait to see pics of the finished advent calender yayClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: Hopefully the fairies and elves are working on my advent calendar as I mong around on BnB:blush: I'll do some this afternoon- I'm being lazy after my action packed weekend:blush:Click to expand...

when youre pregnant they dont call it lazy they call it resting lol


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all turts !
> 
> Clare I am sure you feel like a new woman ! The pain of stiches will fade .... I took some pracetamol to help .... Mine took a while to heal as I tore and I think it was quite bad ?
> 
> Mmmmm French onion
> 
> Good luck trin !
> 
> Lauren is 14 weeks today ! A shopper yesterday look horrified when I said Lauren was 3 months ..... She is so small !!!! Yeah and ?
> 
> Off to north London to see my grandma! Hate this drive
> 
> Wow, little L is 14 weeks already! It is frightening how fast they are all shooting up! Do you ever get the feeling you haven't done enough to record the journey of their first year so far? I do. I have a multitude of pics and some footage but I plan to do some more things too. It just goes too fast.
> 
> :wave: to Crunchie's grandma :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think about this. DH and I agrees to take at least one photo every day, which we've almost stuck to. I had a diary which I meant to write in but keep forgetting. And the baby book we bought remains almost empty. I need to find a day to sit down and fill it in.Click to expand...

and me :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a great heap of veggies I've just chopped up and put on to steam:wohoo:
Leeks, celery, red pepper, beans, spinach :wohoo: And cauliflower cheese left from last night in the oven and HAM so I am fixed!! In 20 minutes time I can eat all that and be merry and gay! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks all for your support on the marmite tragedy, these are indeed trying times but we will pull through and will go boldly on marmite-less through this great adventure :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly is like a cuddly toy bear today- she's wearing fleecy pyjamas my mum got her and I can't stop snuggling her, they're so soft. And she's being all affectionate :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think she's done a poo though...


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I wrote a huge post and it didnt work :( to summarise-congrats addie,
> Hello all, you will as Trin said, love consequent babies :) I would have more but my 2 were miracles as is and it took 6preg to get them so think thats enough.
> Jaynie lovely...please can we know who we are buying for also are we doing kids or parent?
> 
> Not everyone has decided as soon as they have I will draw names... The hold up is not with me!Click to expand...
> 
> That's coolio :thumbup: I'm dead excited about it...I keep thinking I have ideas of what I'll do, but then I think "no, not if it's **** or ****, and also, I take it we would get to choose whether it's a mum or a baby gift due to our differing situations?
> 
> S O E X C I T E D :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am too just going to reign people in. Had the worst weekend of my life yet. Adam on silence only. He didn't speak to me at all and when he did he was mean!! But I'm back now :bodyb:Click to expand...

oh lovey :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I think she's done a poo though...

haha nice!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie :hi: Lovers tiff? Hope you're ok sausage :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think she's done a poo though...
> 
> haha nice!Click to expand...

It was ok, a nice firm one- nothing squelchy and dangerous or too stinky:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG my lunch is ready :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

in the next few days i will be sending out turtle childrens x mas presents! so if you receive a parcel and its in x mas wrapping paper turtle children/babies have to wait until christmas k? lol excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS8vD1JYH4G3X2ISyjEtpOkD2UALYLNZl4iYZmDvprnRWtlsH0T


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think she's done a poo though...
> 
> haha nice!Click to expand...
> 
> It was ok, a nice firm one- nothing squelchy and dangerous or too stinky:thumbup:Click to expand...

unlike my James who is doing perfect teething poos!


----------



## mummyApril

oooh enjoy lunch iv just had my breakfast!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I wrote a huge post and it didnt work :( to summarise-congrats addie,
> Hello all, you will as Trin said, love consequent babies :) I would have more but my 2 were miracles as is and it took 6preg to get them so think thats enough.
> Jaynie lovely...please can we know who we are buying for also are we doing kids or parent?
> 
> Not everyone has decided as soon as they have I will draw names... The hold up is not with me!Click to expand...
> 
> That's coolio :thumbup: I'm dead excited about it...I keep thinking I have ideas of what I'll do, but then I think "no, not if it's **** or ****, and also, I take it we would get to choose whether it's a mum or a baby gift due to our differing situations?
> 
> S O E X C I T E D :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am too just going to reign people in. Had the worst weekend of my life yet. Adam on silence only. He didn't speak to me at all and when he did he was mean!! But I'm back now :bodyb:Click to expand...
> 
> oh lovey :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: and thanks for the Facebook message :thumbup: I was out last night and if I didn't have the courage to post today I was going to text you :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

B I keep trying to quote your post... But loads of quotes come up so I must've multi quoted loads of messages without knowing :shrug: 

Just a generally feeling shit weekend. On Thursday Adam and his mum were going at it when I was there cause she sticks up for me and he really is crap with money and doesn't see how it impacts me and thus our relationship anyway I was quietly observing the fights that he put up and then she said to me (she doesn't bpknow how to talk to me) 'you just have to think positively' and I said 'it's hard when there's nothing to be positive about' and Adam bounced up and said we were going in light of my rudeness :saywhat: when we got in he went upstairs and had a bed in protest and didn't speak to me all night. I woke up to a sorry note and a delivery of a dozen red roses but he carried on being an arse. I don't think he realises sometimes how close to the edge I get so I spent the weekend feeling sorry for myself. 

Also had Erin for ash (again) on Sunday night and ash had said as a thanks for all I do that she'd pay for these semi permanent eyelashes that she has and she swanned off (to London) without leaving me money for them and I was really excited :sad1: about some pampering. I can't remember the last time I felt young or remotely sexy. THEN after all this she let me have Erin and didn't thank me at all. She's an arsehole my sister. 

My mum dyed my hair though and cut it so that was nice but Adam was at my Mum's with me with a face like a slapped bottom after his performance the night before I was not impressed :growlmad: 

I'm about to shower and email turtles that are undecided and that and look for a nice recipe for tea :thumbup: and sort my money out maybe a Christmas present or 2. Maybe then I'll feel better :shrug: I want some food too. Egg on toast I think :thumbup: :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> in the next few days i will be sending out turtle childrens x mas presents! so if you receive a parcel and its in x mas wrapping paper turtle children/babies have to wait until christmas k? lol excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS8vD1JYH4G3X2ISyjEtpOkD2UALYLNZl4iYZmDvprnRWtlsH0T

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! It will be all the turtle baby's first Xmas presents (well Cara's anyway) April, you are so kind :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> B I keep trying to quote your post... But loads of quotes come up so I must've multi quoted loads of messages without knowing :shrug:
> 
> Just a generally feeling shit weekend. On Thursday Adam and his mum were going at it when I was there cause she sticks up for me and he really is crap with money and doesn't see how it impacts me and thus our relationship anyway I was quietly observing the fights that he put up and then she said to me (she doesn't bpknow how to talk to me) 'you just have to think positively' and I said 'it's hard when there's nothing to be positive about' and Adam bounced up and said we were going in light of my rudeness :saywhat: when we got in he went upstairs and had a bed in protest and didn't speak to me all night. I woke up to a sorry note and a delivery of a dozen red roses but he carried on being an arse. I don't think he realises sometimes how close to the edge I get so I spent the weekend feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Also had Erin for ash (again) on Sunday night and ash had said as a thanks for all I do that she'd pay for these semi permanent eyelashes that she has and she swanned off (to London) without leaving me money for them and I was really excited :sad1: about some pampering. I can't remember the last time I felt young or remotely sexy. THEN after all this she let me have Erin and didn't thank me at all. She's an arsehole my sister.
> 
> My mum dyed my hair though and cut it so that was nice but Adam was at my Mum's with me with a face like a slapped bottom after his performance the night before I was not impressed :growlmad:
> 
> I'm about to shower and email turtles that are undecided and that and look for a nice recipe for tea :thumbup: and sort my money out maybe a Christmas present or 2. Maybe then I'll feel better :shrug: I want some food too. Egg on toast I think :thumbup: :munch:

Sorry about your stinky weekend Jaynie and for the fact that you don't feel young and sexy...you are, honest :flower: I can relate. Although it's different, it's the same. Since becoming a mum, in fact since being pregnant I have not felt like me any more..either an incubator or a milk machine - nothing more. Running last night is THE FIRST thing I've done for myself in quite some time and it felt good. I vaguely remember me now. I suggest you try to do lots of things just for you...it doesn't need to cost money :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Got in to work at 10:30 after the (disgusting, long, boring) gtt and have been swamped with people chatting since then. Now it's 1:20 :wacko:

I'll try do a bit of catching up before I fetch kids


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> in the next few days i will be sending out turtle childrens x mas presents! so if you receive a parcel and its in x mas wrapping paper turtle children/babies have to wait until christmas k? lol excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS8vD1JYH4G3X2ISyjEtpOkD2UALYLNZl4iYZmDvprnRWtlsH0T
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!!! It will be all the turtle baby's first Xmas presents (well Cara's anyway) April, you are so kind :flower:Click to expand...

i know its all very exciting! :) all our turtle babies/children deserve it :)


----------



## mummyApril

hope it went ok Trin


----------



## kit_cat

Some pics from our trip to Cambridge last week..

Daddy and Cara having lunch :cloud9:


Cara in her new dress from Auntie Lissy and Tilly the turtle sent by Auntie Jaynie :cloud9:


Finally..Cara in her new springy thing..she LOVES it!! She has that determined look on her face the whole time she's in it :haha:


----------



## Essie

Trin when do you get your results?


----------



## Essie

Lovely pics Kit. Lyra is playing with her turtle from Jaynie at the moment :) Cara looks so grown up in her bouncer.


----------



## Essie

Jaynie I'm sorry you've had such a crappy weekend :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Got in to work at 10:30 after the (disgusting, long, boring) gtt and have been swamped with people chatting since then. Now it's 1:20 :wacko:
> 
> I'll try do a bit of catching up before I fetch kids

How did it go Trin?


----------



## Essie

For Jaynie

Posed pictures are not her speciality, this was the only one where the turtle was not being waved about or chewed on :haha:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/160ed452.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Hello ladies!

April how cute are you sending out xmas presents for the turtle babies! :cloud9:

Kit- im being ultimate serious mode here......I was looking at photo's of cara on facey b and i just think she is absolutly the prettiest litte thing! she is just so gorgeous! I could eat her all up! 

Hi everybody else! 

Hows baby lyra Essie? :hugs:

awwww jaynie chick :hugs: what a crappy weekend! what is adam like with his little stops! :growlmad: if it makes you feel any better my weekend was trashy with house moving.....it was the most pain in the arse thing ever! :flower:

Soo..... i dont know if any of your remember but My teaching placement is on hold untill september next year (when baby is a bit bigger) then i graduate in december.....well we still have to go in to do work in school but i explained i could only go up to a certain amount of time cos schools arent overly keen in going into labour whilst teaching! hahaha! can you imagine "4 x 6 is oh ohhhhh ohhhhh ohhhhh push push 24!!!!!!!!" hahahah!

Anyway uni rang me up to say they cant find me a school to do these odd days so could i sort it out myself (which i could have done months ago) so i have rang up mine and my brothers first school (its the cutest school in the world it has like 50 pupils!!!!) anyway.....i persuaded them to let me come in and teach but then i had to tell them the "oh and im 26 weeks pregnant is that ok?" to then you heard them squirm at the other end "bla bla bla risk assessments, might have to shove you in a corner, give you groups instead of whole class bla bla bla" so they are going to ring me back to see if they will accept me since im up le duff!

grrrr! fingers and toes crossed everyone :flower:


----------



## cassie04

Lyra is bloody lushious!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm glad your girls liked the turtles. I'm a sucker for anything turtle since becoming involved in this thread :haha: I love the colours and they are newborn toys so I imagine low risk! :hugs: 

Thanks Kit - I am walking this week. I'm so unimaginative when it comes to free stuff. There's not a lot of it round here and I'm not a runner. I like to walk with the iPod so been tying that in to my day :thumbup:. 

We're struggling to find feet with money... We decided that Adam should pay the rent and bills as I am better day to day with money. So he gets paid and gives less than half of it up (£600) and he now has no money. I want to know where it goes so bad. So he spent his wages and I am supposed to give him petrol money and this morning he asked me for dinner money and for the lottery :saywhat: I don't have those luxuries. I eat out the cupboard as part of my spending is food shopping... Just feel it's unfair and he isn't the most supportive partner... And his mum knows and she loves me and I swear every time we fight she mentions £20,000 that they are giving us for a deposit like I am a gold digger and that will get me to stay. Last night Adam and I fell out because I said I don't want to move in to a bought house if it's just Adam's (we split up once before and he took EVERYTHING). You know I don't want to end it but if it does... I'd have nothing!


----------



## firstbaby25

I think my heads gone. In the shed.


----------



## firstbaby25

You are less than 100 days now Cassie - :cry: I would be too! 

I hope the school are ok with you :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Cassie, Lyra is good thank you. She is still snuffly with her cold but quite happy. She can roll over now too. How are you? Still suffering with sickness? Fingers crossed the school say they can take you.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm glad your girls liked the turtles. I'm a sucker for anything turtle since becoming involved in this thread :haha: I love the colours and they are newborn toys so I imagine low risk! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Kit - I am walking this week. I'm so unimaginative when it comes to free stuff. There's not a lot of it round here and I'm not a runner. I like to walk with the iPod so been tying that in to my day :thumbup:.
> 
> We're struggling to find feet with money... We decided that Adam should pay the rent and bills as I am better day to day with money. So he gets paid and gives less than half of it up (£600) and he now has no money. I want to know where it goes so bad. So he spent his wages and I am supposed to give him petrol money and this morning he asked me for dinner money and for the lottery :saywhat: I don't have those luxuries. I eat out the cupboard as part of my spending is food shopping... Just feel it's unfair and he isn't the most supportive partner... And his mum knows and she loves me and I swear every time we fight she mentions £20,000 that they are giving us for a deposit like I am a gold digger and that will get me to stay. Last night Adam and I fell out because I said I don't want to move in to a bought house if it's just Adam's (we split up once before and he took EVERYTHING). You know I don't want to end it but if it does... I'd have nothing!

Jaynie..is there no way you can have a joint account where all your monies are pooled together? This way, there's no opportunity for anyone to query where money has gone? Me and OH have had a joint account for a long time, well before we got married because he wasn't the best with cash and when we split for a short time, that was one of the reasons why. It's so much harder when cash is short if you feel he's squandering or the other way round. If both of you are transparent with your monies, then you are much less likely to do things that are obviously not a good idea. Just a suggestion :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> April how cute are you sending out xmas presents for the turtle babies! :cloud9:
> 
> Kit- im being ultimate serious mode here......I was looking at photo's of cara on facey b and i just think she is absolutly the prettiest litte thing! she is just so gorgeous! I could eat her all up!
> 
> Hi everybody else!
> 
> Hows baby lyra Essie? :hugs:
> 
> awwww jaynie chick :hugs: what a crappy weekend! what is adam like with his little stops! :growlmad: if it makes you feel any better my weekend was trashy with house moving.....it was the most pain in the arse thing ever! :flower:
> 
> Soo..... i dont know if any of your remember but My teaching placement is on hold untill september next year (when baby is a bit bigger) then i graduate in december.....well we still have to go in to do work in school but i explained i could only go up to a certain amount of time cos schools arent overly keen in going into labour whilst teaching! hahaha! can you imagine "4 x 6 is oh ohhhhh ohhhhh ohhhhh push push 24!!!!!!!!" hahahah!
> 
> Anyway uni rang me up to say they cant find me a school to do these odd days so could i sort it out myself (which i could have done months ago) so i have rang up mine and my brothers first school (its the cutest school in the world it has like 50 pupils!!!!) anyway.....i persuaded them to let me come in and teach but then i had to tell them the "oh and im 26 weeks pregnant is that ok?" to then you heard them squirm at the other end "bla bla bla risk assessments, might have to shove you in a corner, give you groups instead of whole class bla bla bla" so they are going to ring me back to see if they will accept me since im up le duff!
> 
> grrrr! fingers and toes crossed everyone :flower:

Thanks for the Cara compliments Cassie..of course I agree but I'm a smidge baised :haha:

I hope you get your teaching issues sorted out :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> You are less than 100 days now Cassie - :cry: I would be too!
> 
> I hope the school are ok with you :thumbup:

I must admit Jaynie i do tiptoe around cos i feel bad that im excited because im moving along in my pregnancy but then i always think how horrid it must feel for you to relate back and think thats how far you would be :cry: Im sorry Jaynie if my excitement ever upsets you! i know i would be the same and i would hate to bring up sad feelings. :flower: you sound down in the dumps at the minute! :nope: i hope your alright....things always build up at a totally inconvenient time and it alwasy feels like everything comes at once :hugs: chin up jaynie waynie!:kiss:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm glad your girls liked the turtles. I'm a sucker for anything turtle since becoming involved in this thread :haha: I love the colours and they are newborn toys so I imagine low risk! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Kit - I am walking this week. I'm so unimaginative when it comes to free stuff. There's not a lot of it round here and I'm not a runner. I like to walk with the iPod so been tying that in to my day :thumbup:.
> 
> We're struggling to find feet with money... We decided that Adam should pay the rent and bills as I am better day to day with money. So he gets paid and gives less than half of it up (£600) and he now has no money. I want to know where it goes so bad. So he spent his wages and I am supposed to give him petrol money and this morning he asked me for dinner money and for the lottery :saywhat: I don't have those luxuries. I eat out the cupboard as part of my spending is food shopping... Just feel it's unfair and he isn't the most supportive partner... And his mum knows and she loves me and I swear every time we fight she mentions £20,000 that they are giving us for a deposit like I am a gold digger and that will get me to stay. Last night Adam and I fell out because I said I don't want to move in to a bought house if it's just Adam's (we split up once before and he took EVERYTHING). You know I don't want to end it but if it does... I'd have nothing!

Money is always a contentious issue in relationships I think. My parents helped us with the deposit for our house, but the mortgae is in both our names. Although the solicitor did advise me to put the house so that it wasnt an equal split if we did split up, and I'd get more. I didn't because I felt the deposit was given to is jointly, not just to me :shrug: 

If DH and I disagree it's usually down to money. Neither of us are amazing at budgeting, he is worse than I am. I wish I had some advice for money management but I'm not good at it. I hope you and Adam can work things through :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B I keep trying to quote your post... But loads of quotes come up so I must've multi quoted loads of messages without knowing :shrug:
> 
> Just a generally feeling shit weekend. On Thursday Adam and his mum were going at it when I was there cause she sticks up for me and he really is crap with money and doesn't see how it impacts me and thus our relationship anyway I was quietly observing the fights that he put up and then she said to me (she doesn't bpknow how to talk to me) 'you just have to think positively' and I said 'it's hard when there's nothing to be positive about' and Adam bounced up and said we were going in light of my rudeness :saywhat: when we got in he went upstairs and had a bed in protest and didn't speak to me all night. I woke up to a sorry note and a delivery of a dozen red roses but he carried on being an arse. I don't think he realises sometimes how close to the edge I get so I spent the weekend feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Also had Erin for ash (again) on Sunday night and ash had said as a thanks for all I do that she'd pay for these semi permanent eyelashes that she has and she swanned off (to London) without leaving me money for them and I was really excited :sad1: about some pampering. I can't remember the last time I felt young or remotely sexy. THEN after all this she let me have Erin and didn't thank me at all. She's an arsehole my sister.
> 
> My mum dyed my hair though and cut it so that was nice but Adam was at my Mum's with me with a face like a slapped bottom after his performance the night before I was not impressed :growlmad:
> 
> I'm about to shower and email turtles that are undecided and that and look for a nice recipe for tea :thumbup: and sort my money out maybe a Christmas present or 2. Maybe then I'll feel better :shrug: I want some food too. Egg on toast I think :thumbup: :munch:

Sorry you had a rubbishy weekend:hugs: You're gorgeous and you'll feel tons better soon:flower: 'face like a slapped bottom' :haha: That made me laugh


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Cassie, Lyra is good thank you. She is still snuffly with her cold but quite happy. She can roll over now too. How are you? Still suffering with sickness? Fingers crossed the school say they can take you.

AS IF SHE CAN ROLL OVER NOW!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: when did she become sooooooo grown up :shrug: hopefully her sniffles will be gone in a day or 2! my sickness is on and off and is currently switched off at the moment :thumbup: Yes im hoping they will accept me as I've offered to volunteer to work at the school too! i love teaching! :cloud9: Have you seen matilda? You know miss honey? I want to be like her! although my kids might say im more like miss trunchbull :haha:


----------



## cassie04

I was teaching in a really rough school from feb-june and i was working with a group of boys who had learning difficulties and one of them said to me.........

"miss Voice why do you have fur on your lip!" :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I couldnt help but burst out laughing SOMEONE PAST ME THE MOUSTACHE HAIR REMOVAL PLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEE :haha::haha::haha:

i LOVE KIDS!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I have never been able to run unless there's an emergency, and even then because I don't bend my legs properly and am quite tall I have a tendency to look like a demented ostrich!!
> 
> I too am a firm believer in running only when something is on fireClick to expand...

I have never gotten the 'joy of running' :wacko: What with the boobs that threaten to take an eye out and the butt that could whack me on the back of the head, it's just not for me :nope: Now walking and belly dancing I get :thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> Oh my I actually got a gender prediction right for once, using the wild guess technique :yipee: Sooooooo cool Addie, I am so excited for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm just back from a lovely time at the knitting evening I mentioned a while back, the one that my English friend from the pool organised with other English friends. I have a new friend coming over on Wednesday who I made tonight- she has 2 kids and 3 stepkids and is married to a Frenchman and she's really nice. And I'm going on Thursday to an English Christmas market of handmade things just near here that one of the ladies is organising :happydance: I have new friends and they've all been here for 20yrs or so (I've been here 18) so we have expat stories to exchange and they all like knitting though 2 were just learning tonight. So happy we moved to this village 2yrs ago :cloud9: My mum and dad came too which was nuvly :hugs: They leave in the morning though, boo hoo.
> 
> Kit I have 2 baby bike seats- a Hamax 'kiss' and a Polisport one, both are great and much of a muchness :thumbup:

So nice to have new friends. And such like minded ones too. That party sounds just up your alley :hugs:



emandi said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 2 Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Addie
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I'm so happy for you Addie!!!! :happydance: SO exciting! Our first turtle twins :cloud9:

And emandi, your pregnancy seems to be flying by! (from my point of view :haha:)



LunaLady said:


> Rhyko is nine weeks old today! He is tipping the scales at 9 lbs 9 oz!! He gained 13 ounces this last week! That's just 3 ounces short of a pound! :dance:
> 
> All of his newborn stuff is way too small and some of his 0-3 month stuff I've had to toss in the 'too small' bag, too! :shock:
> 
> We got him some cute stuff at Old Navy this weekend. And I got some clothes, too :dance:

Rhyko is just looking so sweet! And so much more alert! I love that nappy. What brand is it?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> L'Oignon!!

YAY for your onion!!! :yipee:

And I didn't even say anything when we were bbming this morning :dohh: You may get the fruit wrong but at least you remember :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just done my 40mins cycling :bike: Holly doesn't really nap anymore in the day but she played in her room quietly while I cycled and I listened to radio Holly on the monitor, she was most obliging :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> B glad you had a good time with your parents. I bought some knitting needles and wool! So far I've knitted about an inch. It's intended to be a hat but we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Luna, wow Rhyko is thriving. I'm really pleased he is doing so well. And he's looking adorable.
> 
> Clare, I can remember the pain of stitches. Sitting down was uncomfortable, and peeing was hard. As B said I think mine lasted just over 2 weeks til they felt okay.

Tips for stitches: 
Keep a jug of water on the loo and add a drop of tea tree oil and a drop of lavender oil and when you need to pee, pour the water slowly over your lady garden. It takes the sting away and cleans at the same time
Put water in a condom (not too much) and tie it and put it in the freezer - pref between 2 boxes of frozen stuff) and when it's frozen put it on your perineum




I realise you're past the stitches stage Essie, just quicker to quote you :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit this is Holly in the Hamax seat with the neck thing I mentioned for if she sleeps:thumbup: And her helmet is a MET one, they're fantastic, really easy to adjust and they do loads of cute colours. They're excellent quality and have a flat back especially for sitting in a bike seat :thumbup: And the red thing on her lap is a waterproof rain cover- a must for surprise showers :thumbup: 

Trin how are you feeling? Not too wiped out I hope:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







003.JPG
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> *Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:

They did a finger prick test as well as the 2 vials of blood before the yucky glucose lemonade cocktail and it was 5.7. Not great for a fasting level :nope:


----------



## addie25

B yay for your onion!!!!!

Jaynie I wish I could come over and take you out for a girls day of relaxation. You deserve that.:hugs:

I had a lot of other comments and now they fell out of my head :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B glad you had a good time with your parents. I bought some knitting needles and wool! So far I've knitted about an inch. It's intended to be a hat but we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Luna, wow Rhyko is thriving. I'm really pleased he is doing so well. And he's looking adorable.
> 
> Clare, I can remember the pain of stitches. Sitting down was uncomfortable, and peeing was hard. As B said I think mine lasted just over 2 weeks til they felt okay.
> 
> Tips for stitches:
> Keep a jug of water on the loo and add a drop of tea tree oil and a drop of lavender oil and when you need to pee, pour the water slowly over your lady garden. It takes the sting away and cleans at the same time
> Put water in a condom (not too much) and tie it and put it in the freezer - pref between 2 boxes of frozen stuff) and when it's frozen put it on your perineum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise you're past the stitches stage Essie, just quicker to quote you :winkwink:Click to expand...

Your so wise! who would have thought to do that with a condom! i cant wait to tell dave my new tip of the day!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> B yay for your onion!!!!!
> 
> Jaynie I wish I could come over and take you out for a girls day of relaxation. You deserve that.:hugs:
> 
> I had a lot of other comments and now they fell out of my head :shrug:


MISS ADDIE! :growlmad: I DID NOT KNOW YOU WERE HAVING GIRLS!

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO congrats my twinnie carrier machine!


----------



## addie25

Yay for my peach!!!

Yay for my peach!!!

(I had to say it twice I didnt want to leave out one of my baby GIRLS!!!!)


----------



## addie25

Lol Cassie ur funny!!

Doctor said I have a 16 week uterus even tho I am 13 weeks but I don't feel or look big at all. She said I have a bump and I do but nothing massive. I don't mind the bump taking it's time bc I can sleep well now and I'll be big soon enough. I bet by Christmas I have a big bump!!


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:
> 
> They did a finger prick test as well as the 2 vials of blood before the yucky glucose lemonade cocktail and it was 5.7. Not great for a fasting level :nope:Click to expand...

B or Trin..... im a bit dumb with the whole being pregnant and blood pressures and what not.......B is yours high? and high is a risk of pre-eclampsia isnt it ? :shrug: why else is it bad? or am i ridiculously thick>??!

Also i ask cos i am an utter newb and long to become wise like you and trin and also because my blood pressure is fairly low and the dr said this is why i feel dizzy and that it is probably going to get worse by 32-34 weeks......... What the crack o wise ones??!!?


----------



## addie25

I am just bursting I want to tell our families already!!! Hope I get the good news call Monday so I don't have to wait all week.

My MILs friend found these cute dolls last week that she wants to buy me. She will wait till next week but I cant wait to get them!!!! I think I will have just as much fun with the girls toys as they will LOL.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks all for your support on the marmite tragedy, these are indeed trying times but we will pull through and will go boldly on marmite-less through this great adventure :hugs:

I won't tell Tarquin about this....he'll be horrified that someone could be forced to live without Barmite


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Lol Cassie ur funny!!
> 
> Doctor said I have a 16 week uterus even tho I am 13 weeks but I don't feel or look big at all. She said I have a bump and I do but nothing massive. I don't mind the bump taking it's time bc I can sleep well now and I'll be big soon enough. I bet by Christmas I have a big bump!!

Go on the second trimester bump pictures i love love love when a MASSIVE TWIN LADY BUMP APPEARS they always put us single fetus bumps to shame and they just looks so HUGE and SQUIDGY! im WELL JEL!hahaha


----------



## addie25

Cassie don't feel bad I don't know the risks for that :shrug: I just look for B to b happy with her number and then I am happy but I would love to be an expert like B and Trin so give us a lesson please :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Cassie don't feel bad I don't know the risks for that :shrug: I just look for B to b happy with her number and then I am happy but I would love to be an expert like B and Trin so give us a lesson please :hugs:

I know i am literally a BIG FAT VIRGIN when it comes to pregnancy.....show us the ways Trin and B! hahah!

But yea me to i like how B highlights them in green so i know she is ok! :thumbup: although i havent a clue what all those numbers mean!haha


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> B I keep trying to quote your post... But loads of quotes come up so I must've multi quoted loads of messages without knowing :shrug:
> 
> Just a generally feeling shit weekend. On Thursday Adam and his mum were going at it when I was there cause she sticks up for me and he really is crap with money and doesn't see how it impacts me and thus our relationship anyway I was quietly observing the fights that he put up and then she said to me (she doesn't bpknow how to talk to me) 'you just have to think positively' and I said 'it's hard when there's nothing to be positive about' and Adam bounced up and said we were going in light of my rudeness :saywhat: when we got in he went upstairs and had a bed in protest and didn't speak to me all night. I woke up to a sorry note and a delivery of a dozen red roses but he carried on being an arse. I don't think he realises sometimes how close to the edge I get so I spent the weekend feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Also had Erin for ash (again) on Sunday night and ash had said as a thanks for all I do that she'd pay for these semi permanent eyelashes that she has and she swanned off (to London) without leaving me money for them and I was really excited :sad1: about some pampering. I can't remember the last time I felt young or remotely sexy. THEN after all this she let me have Erin and didn't thank me at all. She's an arsehole my sister.
> 
> My mum dyed my hair though and cut it so that was nice but Adam was at my Mum's with me with a face like a slapped bottom after his performance the night before I was not impressed :growlmad:
> 
> I'm about to shower and email turtles that are undecided and that and look for a nice recipe for tea :thumbup: and sort my money out maybe a Christmas present or 2. Maybe then I'll feel better :shrug: I want some food too. Egg on toast I think :thumbup: :munch:

Sorry Jaynie :nope: That's really poofucks :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:
> 
> They did a finger prick test as well as the 2 vials of blood before the yucky glucose lemonade cocktail and it was 5.7. Not great for a fasting level :nope:Click to expand...

I just had to convert- 102.6 in my language! If it was a finger prick one there's always a hope that the vein one is lower:thumbup: And it's not desperately high- though my doc does say mine has to be under 90. Maybe it's just your fasting levels that are out and they give you a night time pill to sort that out and you can eat all you like!! When do you get the results?


----------



## cassie04

*Im having a big fat pregnant naked day today  *

debating whether to put some clothes on as the house is cold and my nipples could take someone out!:haha:

Right im going to wonder into the kitchen and cook my dinner in the nuddy and come back have a read on here and then I *MUST* do my uni work!


----------



## addie25

I am just a scared pregnant person. I need it to be May already. Every little pain I feel I freak out. Even the UTI I am freaking out about it. I will flush myself with water and cranberry juice today and see how it goes. I think I am ok and don't have it but if I have any doubt tomorrow I will call and just get another round of medication. I am very glad I am having twins bc I do not think I could handle another pregnancy with how scared I get. I asked DH if he wanted to do it again in like 4 years to have a boy and he said he was very happy with the 2 girls so I will leave it at that. If he wants it I wont prevent him from having a 3rd child but pregnancy is scary to me. It's beautiful and I love that my beautiful girls are growing inside of me but its very scary to me I just want everything to go ok.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Trin when do you get your results?

Possibly this evening, otherwise tomorrow. They'll email me


----------



## addie25

cassie04 said:


> *Im having a big fat pregnant naked day today  *
> 
> debating whether to put some clothes on as the house is cold and my nipples could take someone out!:haha:
> 
> Right im going to wonder into the kitchen and cook my dinner in the nuddy and come back have a read on here and then I *MUST* do my uni work!

omg you are 2 funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just laughed so hard :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You are brave I do not think I could walk around naked!!!! DH has no issues doing that, a couple days ago he was doing laundry naked :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *Dreadful awful news*- I had marmite on my toast and it made my levels too high. Well 116 on one finger and 138 on another and 102 on another and 131 on another so I really don't know which to believe but in anycase the upshot is 'best to avoid marmite' :cry: :cry: :cry: Deffo this weekend is the one because I've had marmite all along until now and had 90's readings with it. GD at 17 weeks, how fun. I like my GD thread though because there are ladies in first tri with it, makes me feel less alone.:friends: One lady has 166 as her fasting level :shock:
> 
> They did a finger prick test as well as the 2 vials of blood before the yucky glucose lemonade cocktail and it was 5.7. Not great for a fasting level :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> B or Trin..... im a bit dumb with the whole being pregnant and blood pressures and what not.......B is yours high? and high is a risk of pre-eclampsia isnt it ? :shrug: why else is it bad? or am i ridiculously thick>??!
> 
> Also i ask cos i am an utter newb and long to become wise like you and trin and also because my blood pressure is fairly low and the dr said this is why i feel dizzy and that it is probably going to get worse by 32-34 weeks......... What the crack o wise ones??!!?Click to expand...

To be honest I don't know much about blood pressure- blood sugar's my thang! My blood pressure is really low at the moment and if I feel dizzy and take it it's around 10/6 (100/60 in English:haha:) whereas I'm usually an 11/7 or 12/8 kind of girl. But my blood pressure shot up high just in the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy with Holly, but no pre-eclampsia symptoms at all, just pregnancy high blood pressure:shrug: So who knows what will happen this time, but for the moment mine's low too. It goes up if I do sport but that said I just this second took it after 40mins cycling and it's still low (107/64) so I don't know- guess my doc will tell me more next visit. I haven't passed out at all though and feel good so who knows?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And after lunch blood sugars at 100 :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit this is Holly in the Hamax seat with the neck thing I mentioned for if she sleeps:thumbup: And her helmet is a MET one, they're fantastic, really easy to adjust and they do loads of cute colours. They're excellent quality and have a flat back especially for sitting in a bike seat :thumbup: And the red thing on her lap is a waterproof rain cover- a must for surprise showers :thumbup:
> 
> Trin how are you feeling? Not too wiped out I hope:hugs:

Wasn't that pic taken at the lake you illegally swam in?

I feel ok. I am absolutely exhausted ALL THE TIME so I don't think the test made it any worse. Did have a dizzy spell during it tho - about 45 min in. I am making pasta with leftover butternut soup turned into a sauce by adding cheese for dinner.....just in case it's the last night I can indulge in such things:haha:


----------



## addie25

YAY thats great B!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B glad you had a good time with your parents. I bought some knitting needles and wool! So far I've knitted about an inch. It's intended to be a hat but we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Luna, wow Rhyko is thriving. I'm really pleased he is doing so well. And he's looking adorable.
> 
> Clare, I can remember the pain of stitches. Sitting down was uncomfortable, and peeing was hard. As B said I think mine lasted just over 2 weeks til they felt okay.
> 
> Tips for stitches:
> Keep a jug of water on the loo and add a drop of tea tree oil and a drop of lavender oil and when you need to pee, pour the water slowly over your lady garden. It takes the sting away and cleans at the same time
> Put water in a condom (not too much) and tie it and put it in the freezer - pref between 2 boxes of frozen stuff) and when it's frozen put it on your perineum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise you're past the stitches stage Essie, just quicker to quote you :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Your so wise! who would have thought to do that with a condom! i cant wait to tell dave my new tip of the day!:thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I can just imagine his face :haha:

When we have a hospital birth and things are slow I spend my time doing fun things like filling condoms


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Cassie don't feel bad I don't know the risks for that :shrug: I just look for B to b happy with her number and then I am happy but I would love to be an expert like B and Trin so give us a lesson please :hugs:

My numbers are blood sugar not blood pressure!!:haha:

Addie you'll be told about it later on by your doc because twin pregnancies are more risky for gestational diabetes. It's actually really simple- you have to keep your blood sugar levels as low as possible by controlling what you eat, and for me so long as they're below 90 fasting and below 120 two hours after eating then that is good. But if I eat the wrong thing it will go too high- the complicated bit is knowing what not to eat and when!:wacko:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Cassie don't feel bad I don't know the risks for that :shrug: I just look for B to b happy with her number and then I am happy but I would love to be an expert like B and Trin so give us a lesson please :hugs:
> 
> My numbers are blood sugar not blood pressure!!:haha:
> 
> Addie you'll be told about it later on by your doc because twin pregnancies are more risky for gestational diabetes. It's actually really simple- you have to keep your blood sugar levels as low as possible by controlling what you eat, and for me so long as they're below 90 fasting and below 120 two hours after eating then that is good. But if I eat the wrong thing it will go too high- the complicated bit is knowing what not to eat and when!:wacko:Click to expand...


ok......so why is your blood sugar important when preggo? :shrug:

Is this when the baby can end up being MASSIVE??!?!


----------



## Essie

B, I took advantage of Lyras extra sleep to finish reading the book you sent. Not such a quick read when a baby distracts you every time you pick up the book :haha: I enjoyed it, it was a nice easy read, and obviously had aspects I could relate to, with the main character being a 24 yr old nurse. 

If anyone else wants to read it, I'm happy to post it on. It's a chick-lit easy read, about a couple who have just got married :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

This is hilarious :rofl: Certainly how gynaes in SA think and from what I've heard, the US too

https://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82004248/?lt=em


----------



## addie25

I know it is blood sugar :thumbup:

I hope I do not get it. I worry enough ahhh. I would not be as good with it as you are. My doctor brought it up and said its a small risk to get it but not to worry about it. My friend who had twins didn't get it so I hope I am like her. If I do tho you will have to move in with me B!!!!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

OH MY GOD THAT TOMATOE SOUP WAS SEXUAL! mmmmmm yummy


----------



## HollyMonkey

It is Trin! 

You may have a pleasant surprise in your results- my GTT was actually fine with Holly because I'd been careful for 2 weeks beforehand and you have too, didn't mean I could indulge though :growlmad: On the left are my results for 100g of sugar and on the right are the normal limits, and 2 or more have to be too high to be diagnosed with GD and actually none of mine were but that's because I'd been on the diet for 2 weeks and if I ate normally they'd be too high. The hospital found me rather perplexing when they had to confirm I had GD but that I had passed the GTT :haha:

fasting- 87 95
1hr- 151 180
2hrs- 144 160
3hrs- 84 140


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Cassie don't feel bad I don't know the risks for that :shrug: I just look for B to b happy with her number and then I am happy but I would love to be an expert like B and Trin so give us a lesson please :hugs:
> 
> My numbers are blood sugar not blood pressure!!:haha:
> 
> Addie you'll be told about it later on by your doc because twin pregnancies are more risky for gestational diabetes. It's actually really simple- you have to keep your blood sugar levels as low as possible by controlling what you eat, and for me so long as they're below 90 fasting and below 120 two hours after eating then that is good. But if I eat the wrong thing it will go too high- the complicated bit is knowing what not to eat and when!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok......so why is your blood sugar important when preggo? :shrug:
> 
> Is this when the baby can end up being MASSIVE??!?!Click to expand...

On the simplest side- if you have too much sugar because of an insulin resistance you'll feel tired and headachey and thirsty, which is pants because really you should be feeling good in pregnancy after the first tri. And yes you can get a big baby, over 4kgs. But really nasty things like still birth can happen, and there's a risk of your baby having hypoglycemie at birth since it's used to loads of sugar. If it's detected and controlled though it's only really as risky as any other pregnancy- it's the untreated gestational diabetes which is dangerous. You'll get a GTT test soon, since you're at 24 weeks, though I'm not sure they test so systematically in the UK as they do here:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I know it is blood sugar :thumbup:
> 
> I hope I do not get it. I worry enough ahhh. I would not be as good with it as you are. My doctor brought it up and said its a small risk to get it but not to worry about it. My friend who had twins didn't get it so I hope I am like her. If I do tho you will have to move in with me B!!!!:hugs:

My friend in England who had twins didn't get it either:thumbup: I don't think you will:hugs:

My DH's ex had GD:haha: The poor man, he does pick his wives well


----------



## addie25

I should start eating better. My pizza obsession is crazy. i eat pizza daily!!!!! I JUST LOVEEEEE IT!!!!!


----------



## addie25

B!!!!!! Since you are also a Christmas nut like me. We have to do a skype when we put our Christmas Trees up so we can see each others treeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

I'm eating a cheese and jam sandwich :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad your girls liked the turtles. I'm a sucker for anything turtle since becoming involved in this thread :haha: I love the colours and they are newborn toys so I imagine low risk! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Kit - I am walking this week. I'm so unimaginative when it comes to free stuff. There's not a lot of it round here and I'm not a runner. I like to walk with the iPod so been tying that in to my day :thumbup:.
> 
> We're struggling to find feet with money... We decided that Adam should pay the rent and bills as I am better day to day with money. So he gets paid and gives less than half of it up (£600) and he now has no money. I want to know where it goes so bad. So he spent his wages and I am supposed to give him petrol money and this morning he asked me for dinner money and for the lottery :saywhat: I don't have those luxuries. I eat out the cupboard as part of my spending is food shopping... Just feel it's unfair and he isn't the most supportive partner... And his mum knows and she loves me and I swear every time we fight she mentions £20,000 that they are giving us for a deposit like I am a gold digger and that will get me to stay. Last night Adam and I fell out because I said I don't want to move in to a bought house if it's just Adam's (we split up once before and he took EVERYTHING). You know I don't want to end it but if it does... I'd have nothing!
> 
> Jaynie..is there no way you can have a joint account where all your monies are pooled together? This way, there's no opportunity for anyone to query where money has gone? Me and OH have had a joint account for a long time, well before we got married because he wasn't the best with cash and when we split for a short time, that was one of the reasons why. It's so much harder when cash is short if you feel he's squandering or the other way round. If both of you are transparent with your monies, then you are much less likely to do things that are obviously not a good idea. Just a suggestion :shrug:Click to expand...

For some reason and I don't know why, I have always been against the idea like I guess I am naive... I never wanted to know what he was spending on me the problem is that i'd rather know that and then know where the excess £700 managed to sod off too the week after payday... 

We have a joint account I might just get him to get his wages in to that. Later I am going to get him to get the internet banking set up because that was the deal in me doing this stressy managing everyday money. That I get to monitor where his goes. 

Rather suspiciously - we got paid £40 compensation from SKY from them messing us about and Adam claimed it never went in but he was happy to not phone them and see why. I mentioned once that I would open his statement to see where/why etc it hadn't shown. When his statement came through he ripped it up and binned it. I mentioned that I wanted it and he came over all innocent :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> You are less than 100 days now Cassie - :cry: I would be too!
> 
> I hope the school are ok with you :thumbup:
> 
> I must admit Jaynie i do tiptoe around cos i feel bad that im excited because im moving along in my pregnancy but then i always think how horrid it must feel for you to relate back and think thats how far you would be :cry: Im sorry Jaynie if my excitement ever upsets you! i know i would be the same and i would hate to bring up sad feelings. :flower: you sound down in the dumps at the minute! :nope: i hope your alright....things always build up at a totally inconvenient time and it alwasy feels like everything comes at once :hugs: chin up jaynie waynie!:kiss:Click to expand...

Don't sweat it. I knew I was gonna Mc from the start. I'm not that lucky, never have been! I hate the idea that you tiptoe round me. I don't usually say anything about us being die at the same-ish time and I try not to think about it as that leads to talking and I have no one to talk to :shrug: 

I do well bottling it all in and then crying like a baby alone at times. Trust me i'd rather that you stayed preggo than didn't so don't be quiet for my benefit.


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad your girls liked the turtles. I'm a sucker for anything turtle since becoming involved in this thread :haha: I love the colours and they are newborn toys so I imagine low risk! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Kit - I am walking this week. I'm so unimaginative when it comes to free stuff. There's not a lot of it round here and I'm not a runner. I like to walk with the iPod so been tying that in to my day :thumbup:.
> 
> We're struggling to find feet with money... We decided that Adam should pay the rent and bills as I am better day to day with money. So he gets paid and gives less than half of it up (£600) and he now has no money. I want to know where it goes so bad. So he spent his wages and I am supposed to give him petrol money and this morning he asked me for dinner money and for the lottery :saywhat: I don't have those luxuries. I eat out the cupboard as part of my spending is food shopping... Just feel it's unfair and he isn't the most supportive partner... And his mum knows and she loves me and I swear every time we fight she mentions £20,000 that they are giving us for a deposit like I am a gold digger and that will get me to stay. Last night Adam and I fell out because I said I don't want to move in to a bought house if it's just Adam's (we split up once before and he took EVERYTHING). You know I don't want to end it but if it does... I'd have nothing!
> 
> Money is always a contentious issue in relationships I think. My parents helped us with the deposit for our house, but the mortgae is in both our names. Although the solicitor did advise me to put the house so that it wasnt an equal split if we did split up, and I'd get more. I didn't because I felt the deposit was given to is jointly, not just to me :shrug:
> 
> If DH and I disagree it's usually down to money. Neither of us are amazing at budgeting, he is worse than I am. I wish I had some advice for money management but I'm not good at it. I hope you and Adam can work things through :hugs:Click to expand...

This is what I don't want. Adam probably would want that 10k back when we split he turned spiteful obviously we were all expected to swallow the fact that it was cause he was sad. I just dunno, I feel that this 20k is being gifted to us equally - they won't do it for just him. But that he won't see it like that and I have my own issues with men (my dad left us bankrupt because he'd borrowed on our home) so i'm not up for not having an equal split. I don't want them to unbeknowingly give Adam the upper hand/power... 

I am not fantastic but I am A LOT better than he is. His wages are gone already that's £1400 in a week, that is not uncommon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

yay for your peaches!! :yipee:

https://pominter.fr/images/peaches.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> B yay for your onion!!!!!
> 
> Jaynie I wish I could come over and take you out for a girls day of relaxation. You deserve that.:hugs:
> 
> I had a lot of other comments and now they fell out of my head :shrug:

Thank you Addie, I just feel so naff. About all of it, the job/money, the buying a house, my looks, my life, having a baby. It would be nice to talk to someone who cares!


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B glad you had a good time with your parents. I bought some knitting needles and wool! So far I've knitted about an inch. It's intended to be a hat but we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Luna, wow Rhyko is thriving. I'm really pleased he is doing so well. And he's looking adorable.
> 
> Clare, I can remember the pain of stitches. Sitting down was uncomfortable, and peeing was hard. As B said I think mine lasted just over 2 weeks til they felt okay.
> 
> Tips for stitches:
> Keep a jug of water on the loo and add a drop of tea tree oil and a drop of lavender oil and when you need to pee, pour the water slowly over your lady garden. It takes the sting away and cleans at the same time
> Put water in a condom (not too much) and tie it and put it in the freezer - pref between 2 boxes of frozen stuff) and when it's frozen put it on your perineum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise you're past the stitches stage Essie, just quicker to quote you :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Your so wise! who would have thought to do that with a condom! i cant wait to tell dave my new tip of the day!:thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

ME ME ME i'd have thought of it. My friend once used one for piles :haha: cracked me up at the time.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> yay for your peaches!! :yipee:
> 
> https://pominter.fr/images/peaches.jpg

Look at those lovely peaches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Next week needs to come assap!!!!! I can't hold in my excitement any more and I need that one last call to make me fully be happppppppy!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Money, jobs, babies...That is a lot of stress. You should go out and do something for you. Something to make you feel good about yourself.


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B I keep trying to quote your post... But loads of quotes come up so I must've multi quoted loads of messages without knowing :shrug:
> 
> Just a generally feeling shit weekend. On Thursday Adam and his mum were going at it when I was there cause she sticks up for me and he really is crap with money and doesn't see how it impacts me and thus our relationship anyway I was quietly observing the fights that he put up and then she said to me (she doesn't bpknow how to talk to me) 'you just have to think positively' and I said 'it's hard when there's nothing to be positive about' and Adam bounced up and said we were going in light of my rudeness :saywhat: when we got in he went upstairs and had a bed in protest and didn't speak to me all night. I woke up to a sorry note and a delivery of a dozen red roses but he carried on being an arse. I don't think he realises sometimes how close to the edge I get so I spent the weekend feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Also had Erin for ash (again) on Sunday night and ash had said as a thanks for all I do that she'd pay for these semi permanent eyelashes that she has and she swanned off (to London) without leaving me money for them and I was really excited :sad1: about some pampering. I can't remember the last time I felt young or remotely sexy. THEN after all this she let me have Erin and didn't thank me at all. She's an arsehole my sister.
> 
> My mum dyed my hair though and cut it so that was nice but Adam was at my Mum's with me with a face like a slapped bottom after his performance the night before I was not impressed :growlmad:
> 
> I'm about to shower and email turtles that are undecided and that and look for a nice recipe for tea :thumbup: and sort my money out maybe a Christmas present or 2. Maybe then I'll feel better :shrug: I want some food too. Egg on toast I think :thumbup: :munch:
> 
> Sorry Jaynie :nope: That's really poofucks :hugs:Click to expand...

It really was :nope: NEVER again!! I think maybe it was overwhelming and also sometimes I don't come on to bite my tongue. I have this weird thing of hating adam at times yet still protecting him (or am i protecting myself :shrug:) from mass opinion. 

Thanks Trin. Glad you are done with that pooe test and I thought results would be instant? When will you know?


----------



## addie25

I don't like money talk. Growing up I would hear about it and it wouldn't make me feel good if there was a money issue. My deal with DH is I don't care what you buy as long as we can afford all our bills and save some at the end of the month. I go shopping and DH doesn't ask what I spend I don't ask what he spends. If we are planning on buying something for over like 500 we will bring it up and say what do u think but besides that I don't like talking about money.


----------



## addie25

That is so normal to defend Adam. Even if you are so mad at him you don't want other people to hate him so you defend him.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit your day out looks lovely and Cara looks so grown up in her bouncy thing, it's as though she's walking :haha:

Glad the book fulfilled it's bubblegum read purpose essie :thumbup: As I say I thought of you because of the nurse! Lyra looks very sweet with her auntie Jaynie present :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B!!!!!! Since you are also a Christmas nut like me. We have to do a skype when we put our Christmas Trees up so we can see each others treeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: Dss the younger and Holly will be decorating ours so it may be rather...erhm..interesting. I usually step in as artistic director at some point though:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I don't like money talk. Growing up I would hear about it and it wouldn't make me feel good if there was a money issue. My deal with DH is I don't care what you buy as long as we can afford all our bills and save some at the end of the month. I go shopping and DH doesn't ask what I spend I don't ask what he spends. If we are planning on buying something for over like 500 we will bring it up and say what do u think but besides that I don't like talking about money.

See that's ok with you cause he is respectful and all. But I am not like this, I don't understand awkwardness around money. The only thing I hate is when you lend someone money and they make you ask loads to get it back. When I borrow I always say when it will be coming back and honour it. I think it's natural to talk about it and my OH is nothing like your DH, plus (and i'm not prying or anything) it sounds like that you have enough money to make this choice to be like that about money. We unfortunately HAVE to talk about it.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B!!!!!! Since you are also a Christmas nut like me. We have to do a skype when we put our Christmas Trees up so we can see each others treeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbup: Dss the younger and Holly will be decorating ours so it may be rather...erhm..interesting. I usually step in as artistic director at some point though:haha:Click to expand...

I bought the first of our tree decs - every year we buy a posh one and fill in with normal baubles and this year I found a gorgeous tambourine heart from my tree :yipee: 

I looooove Christmas. We watched Christmas Carol the other day to get in the mood! I want to read the book to get in the mood. Does anyone know if it's good/have the read it?


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> That is so normal to defend Adam. Even if you are so mad at him you don't want other people to hate him so you defend him.

*breathes a sigh of relief*

my mum is a bailer on blokes. As you all know my dad is nowhere to be seen. Except maybe in London :haha: so I naturally refrain from talking about our issues withh her as the advice is always to leave him. 

My sister (another single parent) is the same. Now I know sometimes ending things is the only way forward for an individual. But not me, right now. 

Maybe one day he will push me to the edge but I don't want anyone else and the power to keep it, as I see it is his. Not mine.


----------



## firstbaby25

OPK time soon :happydance:

Should I make a spanish chicken recipe or chicken arrabiata?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Welll....afternoon ladies, me and Danny had a discussion and decided its best that I came off the pill as it was making me ill. We had a long talk about the fact that although I have PCOS there is still a minimal possibility that I am able to get pregnant we are both ready to accept the outcome and are happy to take the risk. Timing would not be perfect but then as far as I can tell no time is perfect!! I feel that although we are very early in the relationship I feel ready to accept this and although I am terrified and so is he but we both agree that contraception does not agree with me and feel that NTNP is the best option :)


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I don't like money talk. Growing up I would hear about it and it wouldn't make me feel good if there was a money issue. My deal with DH is I don't care what you buy as long as we can afford all our bills and save some at the end of the month. I go shopping and DH doesn't ask what I spend I don't ask what he spends. If we are planning on buying something for over like 500 we will bring it up and say what do u think but besides that I don't like talking about money.
> 
> See that's ok with you cause he is respectful and all. But I am not like this, I don't understand awkwardness around money. The only thing I hate is when you lend someone money and they make you ask loads to get it back. When I borrow I always say when it will be coming back and honour it. I think it's natural to talk about it and my OH is nothing like your DH, plus (and i'm not prying or anything) it sounds like that you have enough money to make this choice to be like that about money. We unfortunately HAVE to talk about it.Click to expand...

AHH just erased what I wrote. Ok well in short. It is very normal to talk about money I just find it easier in our relationship to just do what we want unless it is something expensive. Every couple is different I was not saying you should do what my DH and I do. If my DH emptied my bank account then the arrangement we have now would not work. And don't worry you were not prying :)


----------



## addie25

Ging if you both agree that sounds great.


----------



## Crunchie

Chatty chatty turtles ! 

I can hardly keep up


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Chatty chatty turtles !
> 
> I can hardly keep up

I noticed that I think it's because it was so quiet at the weekend! I nipped off before for some food and shower and I came back to nearly 10 pages :shock:

Think i'll make the arrabiata for tea :thumbup: - it's quicker and also I have more ingredients that I can add to it for my own taste (more veg) and then I can make the spanish chicken properly one time when I have a full chicken. As it requires a full chicken.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge - if you're happy I am happy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How was Zumba Crunch?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had an egg and sausage snacklet. And cleaned out the animals, swept the entrance and lower stairs which were all muddy and fluffy, cleaned the kitchen, put away the laundry and put a load on to wash, hoovered everywhere :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had an egg and sausage snacklet. And cleaned out the animals, swept the entrance and lower stairs which were all muddy and fluffy, cleaned the kitchen, put away the laundry and put a load on to wash, hoovered everywhere :thumbup:

What a boring post that was :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> How was Zumba Crunch?

It was amazing !!! I am hardly what I was fitness wise ... But I left with those feel good hormones 

If only you could bottle it !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How was Zumba Crunch?
> 
> It was amazing !!! I am hardly what I was fitness wise ... But I left with those feel good hormones
> 
> If only you could bottle it !Click to expand...

Oh good, I thought you would enjoy it:thumbup: That's what I'm like after swimming! Yep, a little bottle we could sniff at and feel all the niceness again. My first swim back after the baby pause I felt like my arms were going to fall off after 2 lengths:haha: Soon comes back though if you keep going regularly


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How was Zumba Crunch?
> 
> It was amazing !!! I am hardly what I was fitness wise ... But I left with those feel good hormones
> 
> If only you could bottle it !Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good, I thought you would enjoy it:thumbup: That's what I'm like after swimming! Yep, a little bottle we could sniff at and feel all the niceness again. My first swim back after the baby pause I felt like my arms were going to fall off after 2 lengths:haha: Soon comes back though if you keep going regularlyClick to expand...

I think I may have looked like a beetroot !


----------



## Essie

They've just opened a Range in my town and we've just been to look round. I went to the arts and crafts section, it felt like I'd fallen into Bethanys head :haha: so many things i wanted to buy, good job DH made me leave my purse in the car. But lots of things there for future projects certainly!


----------



## addie25

I can not do zumba I thought I was going to pass out last time. I am just not the type that can work out like that. I have to play sports bc it doesn't feel like working out.


----------



## addie25

It is time to put a Christmas song as my ring tone on my phone!!!!!!!!

Carol of the bells or Greensleeves????


----------



## addie25

Carol of the bells it is!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I may invest in Fairytale of New York.


----------



## addie25

Whats is that :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> B!!!!!! Since you are also a Christmas nut like me. We have to do a skype when we put our Christmas Trees up so we can see each others treeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

i loveeeee christmas i shall take a picture of my tree for you all when i get it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

A few pics of Holly on the Champs Elysee at the weekend.... with my mum and dad and in a train with DH. I had a ride with her too! :happydance: And there was a stall selling turtles
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5









032.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 4









009.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 4









026.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 4









012.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

Beautiful pics B!!!!!

April can not wait to see your TREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I'm eating a cheese and jam sandwich :munch:

OMG youre pregnant arent you lol


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> You are less than 100 days now Cassie - :cry: I would be too!
> 
> I hope the school are ok with you :thumbup:
> 
> I must admit Jaynie i do tiptoe around cos i feel bad that im excited because im moving along in my pregnancy but then i always think how horrid it must feel for you to relate back and think thats how far you would be :cry: Im sorry Jaynie if my excitement ever upsets you! i know i would be the same and i would hate to bring up sad feelings. :flower: you sound down in the dumps at the minute! :nope: i hope your alright....things always build up at a totally inconvenient time and it alwasy feels like everything comes at once :hugs: chin up jaynie waynie!:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sweat it. I knew I was gonna Mc from the start. I'm not that lucky, never have been! I hate the idea that you tiptoe round me. I don't usually say anything about us being die at the same-ish time and I try not to think about it as that leads to talking and I have no one to talk to :shrug:
> 
> I do well bottling it all in and then crying like a baby alone at times. Trust me i'd rather that you stayed preggo than didn't so don't be quiet for my benefit.Click to expand...

you can talk to me! and the other turts sweet a lot of us have been through it :hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm eating a cheese and jam sandwich :munch:
> 
> OMG youre pregnant arent you lolClick to expand...

: it sounds like a pregnancy-food combination doesnt it. But I can assure you that no, lyra is not yet destined to be a big sister :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is her the next day driving a tractor on the farm, then we went for a walk in the cold evening as the sun was setting and this is mist coming down over the Chateau of Versailles in the distance- it was very beautiful. And the sunset through the trees made it look like the forest was burning. It was very magical:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







044.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 2









046.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3









049.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby25

Addie - fairytale of New York is like the best Christmas song ever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwHyuraau4Q


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I may invest in Fairytale of New York.

I play a very bad rendition of that on the piano that I learnt last Christmas, I love it though:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

can you see my link in the USA :haha:?


----------



## cassie04

i JUST FREAKED OUT A LITTLE! AM I IN THE THIRD TRIMESTER NEXT WEEK? I JUST READ THAT 26 WEEKS IS MY LAST WEEK IN SECOND TRIMESTER!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's the only Christmas song I actually like independently of it being a Christmas song!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had an egg and sausage snacklet. And cleaned out the animals, swept the entrance and lower stairs which were all muddy and fluffy, cleaned the kitchen, put away the laundry and put a load on to wash, hoovered everywhere :thumbup:
> 
> What a boring post that was :haha:Click to expand...

i have got soooo much housework to do, because the girls arent at school iv been playing with them instead! well they are only children once and the house can only get so messy right? (il keep telling myself that)


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> You are less than 100 days now Cassie - :cry: I would be too!
> 
> I hope the school are ok with you :thumbup:
> 
> I must admit Jaynie i do tiptoe around cos i feel bad that im excited because im moving along in my pregnancy but then i always think how horrid it must feel for you to relate back and think thats how far you would be :cry: Im sorry Jaynie if my excitement ever upsets you! i know i would be the same and i would hate to bring up sad feelings. :flower: you sound down in the dumps at the minute! :nope: i hope your alright....things always build up at a totally inconvenient time and it alwasy feels like everything comes at once :hugs: chin up jaynie waynie!:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sweat it. I knew I was gonna Mc from the start. I'm not that lucky, never have been! I hate the idea that you tiptoe round me. I don't usually say anything about us being die at the same-ish time and I try not to think about it as that leads to talking and I have no one to talk to :shrug:
> 
> I do well bottling it all in and then crying like a baby alone at times. Trust me i'd rather that you stayed preggo than didn't so don't be quiet for my benefit.Click to expand...
> 
> you can talk to me! and the other turts sweet a lot of us have been through it :hugs:Click to expand...

and even me jaynie! I am a great chatty person! dont feel like you cant talk to me! i just dont want to ever make you feel worse!:flower: I'd hate myself if i knew i did that! so please dont feel bad to talk about it to me! it could have been the other way round and i know i would be working out how far i was all the time.....its natural to wonder! And iv always said you will be preggo before you know it! lots of wuv :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How was Zumba Crunch?
> 
> It was amazing !!! I am hardly what I was fitness wise ... But I left with those feel good hormones
> 
> If only you could bottle it !Click to expand...

iv been playing just dance and after about 4 songs im knackered!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had an egg and sausage snacklet. And cleaned out the animals, swept the entrance and lower stairs which were all muddy and fluffy, cleaned the kitchen, put away the laundry and put a load on to wash, hoovered everywhere :thumbup:
> 
> What a boring post that was :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i have got soooo much housework to do, because the girls arent at school iv been playing with them instead! well they are only children once and the house can only get so messy right? (il keep telling myself that)Click to expand...


:haha: i soooo know the feeling!??!how come the girls are off school? are they off for the strike on wed?


----------



## HollyMonkey

According to my French book 3rd tri begins at the end of 28 weeks but we always have this tri discrepancy with me- there doesn't seem to be a European regulation on it yet :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Beautiful pics B!!!!!
> 
> April can not wait to see your TREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

il be getting it i reckon just over a week! gives me time to get the whole house sorted, tomorrow though i will put fairy lights in my window!


----------



## poas

Jaynie I am so sorry you are feeling sad, and you really do sound as if you are on the verge of tears...I am (honestly I am, I WILL REMEMBER!!) posting something for you too tomorrow, nothing amazing but may help you smile for a minute or two :) 
B sorry about the marmite, that is hideous!
Essie, I eat cheese and jam sarnies :)
Kit Cara is adorable, I didn't expect that dress to fit so soon :)
I can't write more as Es has fallen asleep on me and I'm leaning at a weird angle to reach laptop, but I'll try return later x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> And this is her the next day driving a tractor on the farm, then we went for a walk in the cold evening as the sun was setting and this is mist coming down over the Chateau of Versailles in the distance- it was very beautiful. And the sunset through the trees made it look like the forest was burning. It was very magical:cloud9:

arrr im a farmer! too cute!
that second picture was in a film! but i dont know what one! possibly the duchess?! hmmmm


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Addie - fairytale of New York is like the best Christmas song ever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwHyuraau4Q

i remember crying to this song once drunk! hahaha


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> According to my French book 3rd tri begins at the end of 28 weeks but we always have this tri discrepancy with me- there doesn't seem to be a European regulation on it yet :haha:

:haha: im not sure im ready yet! so an extra week will do me just fine!im turning french!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> It's the only Christmas song I actually like independently of it being a Christmas song!

not jingle bells? lol


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> I can not do zumba I thought I was going to pass out last time. I am just not the type that can work out like that. I have to play sports bc it doesn't feel like working out.

I agree! I am no good with a gym session as I just get so bored !


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had an egg and sausage snacklet. And cleaned out the animals, swept the entrance and lower stairs which were all muddy and fluffy, cleaned the kitchen, put away the laundry and put a load on to wash, hoovered everywhere :thumbup:
> 
> What a boring post that was :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i have got soooo much housework to do, because the girls arent at school iv been playing with them instead! well they are only children once and the house can only get so messy right? (il keep telling myself that)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: i soooo know the feeling!??!how come the girls are off school? are they off for the strike on wed?Click to expand...

no hand foot and mouth :/ the doctor told me to keep them off for at least 3 days, they never have days off unless really ill, so they are shocked but making the most of it lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can not do zumba I thought I was going to pass out last time. I am just not the type that can work out like that. I have to play sports bc it doesn't feel like working out.
> 
> I agree! I am no good with a gym session as I just get so bored !Click to expand...

squash is fun though! my sister used to go to a gym and id go with her sometimes wed play squash, have a swim sit in the sauna and then sit in the jacuzzi best work out ever lol


----------



## mummyApril

so tomorrow i will definitely do a lot of housework!


----------



## mummyApril

as im feeling mega christmassy im going to have some baileys!


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I may invest in Fairytale of New York.

I wanna give you a big southern hug ! 
Hey my dh is rubbish with money ..... We have so MUCH in common


----------



## mummyApril

right now i only have my dad, aunties uncles and one cousin to by for and then my x mas shopping is done


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie if you moved to London that would be sooo cool, it was you who said you wanted to move there right?


----------



## mummyApril

when is not too early to send christmas cards?


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can not do zumba I thought I was going to pass out last time. I am just not the type that can work out like that. I have to play sports bc it doesn't feel like working out.
> 
> I agree! I am no good with a gym session as I just get so bored !Click to expand...
> 
> squash is fun though! my sister used to go to a gym and id go with her sometimes wed play squash, have a swim sit in the sauna and then sit in the jacuzzi best work out ever lolClick to expand...

I am terrible at sport ! I am up for the jacuzzi 

I used to do spin before work, I am so lazy now


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had an egg and sausage snacklet. And cleaned out the animals, swept the entrance and lower stairs which were all muddy and fluffy, cleaned the kitchen, put away the laundry and put a load on to wash, hoovered everywhere :thumbup:
> 
> What a boring post that was :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i have got soooo much housework to do, because the girls arent at school iv been playing with them instead! well they are only children once and the house can only get so messy right? (il keep telling myself that)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: i soooo know the feeling!??!how come the girls are off school? are they off for the strike on wed?Click to expand...
> 
> no hand foot and mouth :/ the doctor told me to keep them off for at least 3 days, they never have days off unless really ill, so they are shocked but making the most of it lolClick to expand...

:haha: oh dear! i hope they get sorted soon! :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> when is not too early to send christmas cards?

I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can not do zumba I thought I was going to pass out last time. I am just not the type that can work out like that. I have to play sports bc it doesn't feel like working out.
> 
> I agree! I am no good with a gym session as I just get so bored !Click to expand...
> 
> squash is fun though! my sister used to go to a gym and id go with her sometimes wed play squash, have a swim sit in the sauna and then sit in the jacuzzi best work out ever lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am terrible at sport ! I am up for the jacuzzi
> 
> I used to do spin before work, I am so lazy nowClick to expand...

squash is funny, i spend most of my time trying not to get hit by the ball haha


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...

as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yay


----------



## mummyApril

if i was in Canada right now id have snow :(


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yayClick to expand...

hahaha i could quite possibly be your xmas twinny! i think october was when i started! i think people may look at us like we are nuts!:dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yayClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha i could quite possibly be your xmas twinny! i think october was when i started! i think people may look at us like we are nuts!:dohh:Click to expand...

you should see me down the christmas isle in Asda when the decorations come out haha


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!

I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

hey when anyone else types 'welcome to the world turtle babies' into google, it comes up first?! or is it because im always on here? lol


----------



## mummyApril

<24 BFPs! 9 births! Welcome to the world turtle babies!> - Page 5 ...
www.babyandbump.com &#8250; ... &#8250; TTC Groups & Discussions24 Oct 2010 &#8211; Originally Posted by kit_cat Hello Lovely Ladies Ok, I'm 9 DPO today and I have just ordered some HPTs online. Whenever they come I'm going ...
Page ...&#8206; - 27 Jun 2011
TTC ...&#8206; - 26 Oct 2010
Page 6 ...&#8206; - 25 Oct 2010
More results from babyandbump.com »

KITS famous!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!
> 
> I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:Click to expand...

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!
> 
> I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...

Farrah had a boob job, is that new?


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can not do zumba I thought I was going to pass out last time. I am just not the type that can work out like that. I have to play sports bc it doesn't feel like working out.
> 
> I agree! I am no good with a gym session as I just get so bored !Click to expand...
> 
> squash is fun though! my sister used to go to a gym and id go with her sometimes wed play squash, have a swim sit in the sauna and then sit in the jacuzzi best work out ever lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am terrible at sport ! I am up for the jacuzzi
> 
> I used to do spin before work, I am so lazy nowClick to expand...
> 
> squash is funny, i spend most of my time trying not to get hit by the ball hahaClick to expand...

With my lack of co-ordination, reflexes or balance, arming me with a racket is never a good idea :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!
> 
> I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> Farrah had a boob job, is that new?Click to expand...

yes :(


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I can not do zumba I thought I was going to pass out last time. I am just not the type that can work out like that. I have to play sports bc it doesn't feel like working out.
> 
> I agree! I am no good with a gym session as I just get so bored !Click to expand...
> 
> squash is fun though! my sister used to go to a gym and id go with her sometimes wed play squash, have a swim sit in the sauna and then sit in the jacuzzi best work out ever lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am terrible at sport ! I am up for the jacuzzi
> 
> I used to do spin before work, I am so lazy nowClick to expand...
> 
> squash is funny, i spend most of my time trying not to get hit by the ball hahaClick to expand...
> 
> With my lack of co-ordination, reflexes or balance, arming me with a racket is never a good idea :haha:Click to expand...

the squash courts are quite spacious lol


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!
> 
> I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> Farrah had a boob job, is that new?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :(Click to expand...

I remember I watched it on Sky Anytime. I've just looked on the tv guide but can't find when it's on. The season must only just have started.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!
> 
> I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> Farrah had a boob job, is that new?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :(Click to expand...
> 
> I remember I watched it on Sky Anytime. I've just looked on the tv guide but can't find when it's on. The season must only just have started.Click to expand...

yeah must of i will have a quick look i will die if iv missed it! (well maybe not but you know lol)


----------



## Sarachka

Yes the Farrah having a boon job is new. I had no idea it was being shown over here. Is Sky Anytime a channel?


----------



## mummyApril

no i dont think it is its an extra for sky plus i think il check


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yayClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha i could quite possibly be your xmas twinny! i think october was when i started! i think people may look at us like we are nuts!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you should see me down the christmas isle in Asda when the decorations come out hahaClick to expand...

ahahah yes i was counting the days untill the shifted all the halloween crap for the xmas sparkly stuff! Every time we go to asda dave literally grabs my arm and steers me away from the isle and says "no you dont! we have come for food not to decorate the tree" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Our government passed the Protection of State Information Bill today. It's also known as the Secrecy Bill and basically means that the media is silence and cannot make any comment on the government or expose corruption or wrong doing. Very sad. Everyone has been wearing black and calling it Black Tuesday :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

me cannot find it :(


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yayClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha i could quite possibly be your xmas twinny! i think october was when i started! i think people may look at us like we are nuts!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you should see me down the christmas isle in Asda when the decorations come out hahaClick to expand...
> 
> ahahah yes i was counting the days untill the shifted all the halloween crap for the xmas sparkly stuff! Every time we go to asda dave literally grabs my arm and steers me away from the isle and says "no you dont! we have come for food not to decorate the tree" :haha:Click to expand...

i could spend at least and hour down that isle thinking what ones i want more than the other and why hahaha im sad!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!
> 
> I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> Farrah had a boob job, is that new?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :(Click to expand...
> 
> I remember I watched it on Sky Anytime. I've just looked on the tv guide but can't find when it's on. The season must only just have started.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah must of i will have a quick look i will die if iv missed it! (well maybe not but you know lol)Click to expand...

I kept looking for new teen mom and 16 and pregnant cos of everybody on here saying it was new episodes and i gt soooo excited i pee'd a little! But then i realised i have already watched them on stream sites! So i guessed i watched them when they came out in america :shrug::cry:


----------



## mummyApril

it hasnt started on mtv yet, iv gone through until next week, but they are showing season 2 which would make me think it will be after that, maybe sky anytime was being a tease?


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yayClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha i could quite possibly be your xmas twinny! i think october was when i started! i think people may look at us like we are nuts!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you should see me down the christmas isle in Asda when the decorations come out hahaClick to expand...
> 
> ahahah yes i was counting the days untill the shifted all the halloween crap for the xmas sparkly stuff! Every time we go to asda dave literally grabs my arm and steers me away from the isle and says "no you dont! we have come for food not to decorate the tree" :haha:Click to expand...

I can't wait to wrap my presents- I'm forcing myself to wait until December. It's just Holly presents though:haha: And to write all those lovely cards she made:happydance:


----------



## cassie04

OH MY DAYS! i soooo need to stop talking away to people and get more uni work done! dave is going to come and is going to give me the dissaproving look when he asks how many words i have wrote for my assignment! :nope: i am going to be in the dog house!

Im going to tell him its all the turtles and turtles babies that are distracting me and i wanted to do uni work just you all wouldnt let me :haha: deal? 

So long for now.......hello practically blank word document :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Our government passed the Protection of State Information Bill today. It's also known as the Secrecy Bill and basically means that the media is silence and cannot make any comment on the government or expose corruption or wrong doing. Very sad. Everyone has been wearing black and calling it Black Tuesday :nope:

oh dear! on twitter there is a 'trend' called black Friday maybe that has something to do with it will have a look


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> OH MY DAYS! i soooo need to stop talking away to people and get more uni work done! dave is going to come and is going to give me the dissaproving look when he asks how many words i have wrote for my assignment! :nope: i am going to be in the dog house!
> 
> Im going to tell him its all the turtles and turtles babies that are distracting me and i wanted to do uni work just you all wouldnt let me :haha: deal?
> 
> So long for now.......hello practically blank word document :cry:

oh love, you will be so proud when its all done! and you can tell Dave im the bad influence BUT he cant be annoyed because its almost Christmas! haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yayClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha i could quite possibly be your xmas twinny! i think october was when i started! i think people may look at us like we are nuts!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you should see me down the christmas isle in Asda when the decorations come out hahaClick to expand...
> 
> ahahah yes i was counting the days untill the shifted all the halloween crap for the xmas sparkly stuff! Every time we go to asda dave literally grabs my arm and steers me away from the isle and says "no you dont! we have come for food not to decorate the tree" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to wrap my presents- I'm forcing myself to wait until December. It's just Holly presents though:haha: And to write all those lovely cards she made:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh what date is Hollys birthday?! Angels is 3 days after Christmas!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's poo tin :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Our government passed the Protection of State Information Bill today. It's also known as the Secrecy Bill and basically means that the media is silence and cannot make any comment on the government or expose corruption or wrong doing. Very sad. Everyone has been wearing black and calling it Black Tuesday :nope:
> 
> oh dear! on twitter there is a 'trend' called black Friday maybe that has something to do with it will have a lookClick to expand...

I think Black Friday is something to to with sales in America :shrug:

We're in mourning for media freedom


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yayClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha i could quite possibly be your xmas twinny! i think october was when i started! i think people may look at us like we are nuts!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you should see me down the christmas isle in Asda when the decorations come out hahaClick to expand...
> 
> ahahah yes i was counting the days untill the shifted all the halloween crap for the xmas sparkly stuff! Every time we go to asda dave literally grabs my arm and steers me away from the isle and says "no you dont! we have come for food not to decorate the tree" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to wrap my presents- I'm forcing myself to wait until December. It's just Holly presents though:haha: And to write all those lovely cards she made:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh what date is Hollys birthday?! Angels is 3 days after Christmas!Click to expand...

3rd Jan :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> when is not too early to send christmas cards?
> 
> I will be writing mine on sat and no doubt posting them on the weekend!hahah!iv had them for a looooooong time! im going to wrap up the presents and blast the heating while listening to xmas songs! :haha: You hve no idea how long i have been waiting for this!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> as long as me? i started x mas shopping in october lol! i think i will maybe do it on Thursday and then i can post them on Friday...if not then weekend it is yayClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha i could quite possibly be your xmas twinny! i think october was when i started! i think people may look at us like we are nuts!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you should see me down the christmas isle in Asda when the decorations come out hahaClick to expand...
> 
> ahahah yes i was counting the days untill the shifted all the halloween crap for the xmas sparkly stuff! Every time we go to asda dave literally grabs my arm and steers me away from the isle and says "no you dont! we have come for food not to decorate the tree" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to wrap my presents- I'm forcing myself to wait until December. It's just Holly presents though:haha: And to write all those lovely cards she made:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh what date is Hollys birthday?! Angels is 3 days after Christmas!Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd Jan :happydance:Click to expand...

ahhh shes going to be so grown up!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Our government passed the Protection of State Information Bill today. It's also known as the Secrecy Bill and basically means that the media is silence and cannot make any comment on the government or expose corruption or wrong doing. Very sad. Everyone has been wearing black and calling it Black Tuesday :nope:
> 
> oh dear! on twitter there is a 'trend' called black Friday maybe that has something to do with it will have a lookClick to expand...
> 
> I think Black Friday is something to to with sales in America :shrug:
> 
> We're in mourning for media freedomClick to expand...

oh :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a sudden feeling of love and warmth for you all :hugs: I think it's my dinner settling in my tummy making me all happy :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah black Friday is the Friday either before or after thanksgiving where all the shops and malls open at midnight and has CRAZY reductions. A lot of people will get all their Christmas shopping done. I can imagine our Addie being a Black Friday lover!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wish I had a home scanning device so I could have a look at my baby's willy to confirm


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9789/freyaqo.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kit_cat

Poofucks!

Poofucky day and a poofucky night here. 

Cara has been one long screamfest today. A mixture of tiredness, possible teething, hunger? and bad temper :( She's not usually like this so when she is it's really draining. Someone tell me how you stop a baby waking up at 5am shattered but won't go back to sleep? She will only nap 3 times in the day for 40 minutes at a time...not a minute longer and sometimes less. By the time we reach 5pm, she's screaming with tiredness some days. If we put her to bed early then she's wide awake too early in the morning again and then the cycle continues :wacko: 

Mummy should know what to do but just doesn't :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Aww Clare..she's a wee doll :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Dosage glucose (g): 75
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Test ABN Result Reference Unit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GLUCOSE TOLERANCE TEST 75g
=> Glucose 0 min 4.4
=> Glucose 120 min 5.0
=> Comment



NORMAL fasting glucose and NORMAL glucose tolerance.
(fasting glucose < 6.0 mmol/l and 2h glucose < 7.8 mmol/l).


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> it hasnt started on mtv yet, iv gone through until next week, but they are showing season 2 which would make me think it will be after that, maybe sky anytime was being a tease?

Anytime is a Sky plus extra, it has random episodes of different things that have been on that week. Usually they show the first and the last episodes of new series. Maybe this episode on there was a preview, because I can't see anywhere that the new series is on.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Dosage glucose (g): 75
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Test ABN Result Reference Unit
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> GLUCOSE TOLERANCE TEST 75g
> => Glucose 0 min 4.4
> => Glucose 120 min 5.0
> => Comment
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL fasting glucose and NORMAL glucose tolerance.
> (fasting glucose < 6.0 mmol/l and 2h glucose < 7.8 mmol/l).

:wohoo:

Fabbo news Trin :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent Trin!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Crunchie

Trin - that is truly awful :hugs: 

Oh Kit, :hugs: I had that last Thursday and by 8pm I felt so drained I couldn't even face dinner ( Monkey I know this is hard to believe ) ....
I think this teething lark can be so troublesome for some babies


----------



## HollyMonkey

You lucky thing you only had to have 75g, they give me 100g here. I think the French are meanies sometimes :sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I have a sudden feeling of love and warmth for you all :hugs: I think it's my dinner settling in my tummy making me all happy :cloud9:

aw we nuv you :)


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Dosage glucose (g): 75
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Test ABN Result Reference Unit
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> GLUCOSE TOLERANCE TEST 75g
> => Glucose 0 min 4.4
> => Glucose 120 min 5.0
> => Comment
> 
> 
> NORMAL fasting glucose and NORMAL glucose tolerance.
> (fasting glucose < 6.0 mmol/l and 2h glucose < 7.8 mmol/l).

Toot Toot :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have a sudden feeling of love and warmth for you all :hugs: I think it's my dinner settling in my tummy making me all happy :cloud9:
> 
> aw we nuv you :)Click to expand...

Monkey we love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :serenade:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You lucky thing you only had to have 75g, they give me 100g here. I think the French are meanies sometimes :sulk:

I thought you'd notice that :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am going to bed. Feels like it's been a long day!

Nighty night turtle doves and dovelets
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Freya is so cute Clare!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Poofucks!
> 
> Poofucky day and a poofucky night here.
> 
> Cara has been one long screamfest today. A mixture of tiredness, possible teething, hunger? and bad temper :( She's not usually like this so when she is it's really draining. Someone tell me how you stop a baby waking up at 5am shattered but won't go back to sleep? She will only nap 3 times in the day for 40 minutes at a time...not a minute longer and sometimes less. By the time we reach 5pm, she's screaming with tiredness some days. If we put her to bed early then she's wide awake too early in the morning again and then the cycle continues :wacko:
> 
> Mummy should know what to do but just doesn't :nope:

oh im sorry Kit! poor you and Cara, maybe Cara doesnt like the light? James cant sleep with light! as soon as it gets a little light hes awake and has trouble having his nap time properly, if he doesnt have his naps then hes real grumpy! Hopefully she will sleep little later for you so shes happier tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Poofucks!
> 
> Poofucky day and a poofucky night here.
> 
> Cara has been one long screamfest today. A mixture of tiredness, possible teething, hunger? and bad temper :( She's not usually like this so when she is it's really draining. Someone tell me how you stop a baby waking up at 5am shattered but won't go back to sleep? She will only nap 3 times in the day for 40 minutes at a time...not a minute longer and sometimes less. By the time we reach 5pm, she's screaming with tiredness some days. If we put her to bed early then she's wide awake too early in the morning again and then the cycle continues :wacko:
> 
> Mummy should know what to do but just doesn't :nope:

Oh and P.S i have 3 children and still sometimes dont know what to do! you go through the same routine, nappy, hunger, teething etc and sometimes you just dont know and cradle them until they are happy again! Mummy doesnt always have to know! xx


----------



## kit_cat

Ah Trin...sorry about the crappy political stuff. I'm pretty amazed that this stuff goes through parliament...it just seems crazy :shrug: The government must be riddled with corruption :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighto Trin, sleep tight :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> it hasnt started on mtv yet, iv gone through until next week, but they are showing season 2 which would make me think it will be after that, maybe sky anytime was being a tease?
> 
> Anytime is a Sky plus extra, it has random episodes of different things that have been on that week. Usually they show the first and the last episodes of new series. Maybe this episode on there was a preview, because I can't see anywhere that the new series is on.Click to expand...

yeah iv got sky anytime just not connected to the phone etc so cant watch it but i dont think its on yet (fingers crossed)


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Clare, Freya looks so lovely for her first shopping trip !


----------



## mummyApril

night night Trin yay for your results sleep well


----------



## mummyApril

Clare Freyas such a cutie!


----------



## poas

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Harri is driving me insane, so out of character he is being a complete pain in the ass, up and down ''can I have a drink'' ''I need a wee'' can I have a drink'' ''I need another wee'' ''is Esme asleep''......NOT FOR LONG,NO!!!
JEEEEEEZUS!! And to help matters Esme is grizzly too and has eaten loads today and has had terrible wind and so has actually been screaming which I appreciate most wee babies do, but she doesn't generally so I feel utterly frazzled.
Bah, woe is me or what?! Sorry guys....

How is everyone else, now I have moaned I shall try and catch up again!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit did you get my bbm by any chance?


----------



## HollyMonkey

There'll always be days like that Kit, you just have to stumble through them- it's nothing you did or didn't do and there's no magic solution. Holly was having an 'I'm so charming' day today, but in a day or 2 she'll have a 'nothing's going right for me day'- they just do :shrug:

Thanks for the memory jog :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Harri is driving me insane, so out of character he is being a complete pain in the ass, up and down ''can I have a drink'' ''I need a wee'' can I have a drink'' ''I need another wee'' ''is Esme asleep''......NOT FOR LONG,NO!!!
> JEEEEEEZUS!! And to help matters Esme is grizzly too and has eaten loads today and has had terrible wind and so has actually been screaming which I appreciate most wee babies do, but she doesn't generally so I feel utterly frazzled.
> Bah, woe is me or what?! Sorry guys....
> 
> How is everyone else, now I have moaned I shall try and catch up again!

Harri obvs doesnt want to miss a trick now he has his little sister lol, Angel does this all the time! how old is he? Poor Esme maybe a growth spurt? hope she settles soon! x


----------



## Essie

Trin, I'm sorry about the bad political situation : nope: Good news about your Gtt though :thumbup:

April, fingers crossed teen mom hasn't started yet. I'll tell you if I work out when it starts.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Harri is driving me insane, so out of character he is being a complete pain in the ass, up and down ''can I have a drink'' ''I need a wee'' can I have a drink'' ''I need another wee'' ''is Esme asleep''......NOT FOR LONG,NO!!!
> JEEEEEEZUS!! And to help matters Esme is grizzly too and has eaten loads today and has had terrible wind and so has actually been screaming which I appreciate most wee babies do, but she doesn't generally so I feel utterly frazzled.
> Bah, woe is me or what?! Sorry guys....
> 
> How is everyone else, now I have moaned I shall try and catch up again!

:haha:

Woe is me and you both....I just moaned the face off all of these poor turtles a few posts back :blush::haha: I feel your pain :hugs:


----------



## poas

Sorry about your government Trin, that's awful :(
Kit, sounds like you had a similar day to mine!
Clare she is just gorgeous :)
Do any of you watch Eastenders? I know it's trash but I like it-but it is sooo sad just now :(


----------



## poas

I think it is that he wants to know whats going on April, he just turned 6 and thinks he is about 16!!!
And I do think it is a growth spurt, her wind has been just terrible-you know where they get that shadow around their mouth and are all pulled tight :(


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Trin, I'm sorry about the bad political situation : nope: Good news about your Gtt though :thumbup:
> 
> April, fingers crossed teen mom hasn't started yet. I'll tell you if I work out when it starts.

thanks hun, im sure its after 16 and pregnant is finished :)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Sorry about your government Trin, that's awful :(
> Kit, sounds like you had a similar day to mine!
> Clare she is just gorgeous :)
> Do any of you watch Eastenders? I know it's trash but I like it-but it is sooo sad just now :(

Jays obsessed with it, me not so much anymore, too many good characters gone, but yes it is sad i cant watch sad ones!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> I think it is that he wants to know whats going on April, he just turned 6 and thinks he is about 16!!!
> And I do think it is a growth spurt, her wind has been just terrible-you know where they get that shadow around their mouth and are all pulled tight :(

ahh hes being nosey (well i wonder what Esmes doing, is she getting CAKE?) lol! 
aww i hope it goes for her :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!
> 
> I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> Farrah had a boob job, is that new?Click to expand...

I seen that too... On anytime, I asked Sarah about it too! Essie do you remember when it was on?

April it might still be on anytime :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Sorry about your government Trin, that's awful :(
> Kit, sounds like you had a similar day to mine!
> Clare she is just gorgeous :)
> Do any of you watch Eastenders? I know it's trash but I like it-but it is sooo sad just now :(

What's happening in Easties just now? I haven't seen it in ages and I do like a good catch up :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

oooooh loadsa turtles on tonight :) :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your government Trin, that's awful :(
> Kit, sounds like you had a similar day to mine!
> Clare she is just gorgeous :)
> Do any of you watch Eastenders? I know it's trash but I like it-but it is sooo sad just now :(
> 
> What's happening in Easties just now? I haven't seen it in ages and I do like a good catch up :thumbup:Click to expand...

i know who theyll be killing off this christmas! but Tanya has cervical cancer


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Our government passed the Protection of State Information Bill today. It's also known as the Secrecy Bill and basically means that the media is silence and cannot make any comment on the government or expose corruption or wrong doing. Very sad. Everyone has been wearing black and calling it Black Tuesday :nope:

OMG Trin that's awful and corrupt in itself :( iykwim?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah when is the new teen mom coming on is it after the new 16 and pregnant? i cant wait much longer!
> 
> I caught an episode of Teen Mom the other day which I'm sure was a new one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> Farrah had a boob job, is that new?Click to expand...
> 
> I seen that too... On anytime, I asked Sarah about it too! Essie do you remember when it was on?
> 
> April it might still be on anytime :shrug:Click to expand...

it may be but it means taking the router downstairs, which means the x box has to be downstairs which means overcluttering of my tv stand and it wont look like i want it too :/ lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys for your kind words :hugs: Lissy you don't have to post anything on my behalf but as with all human beings gifts are always welcome in this camp. 

My pasta was nommo I've got a sweet potato so might have sausages, sweet potato fries and ratatouille tomorrow :-k 

I thought Teen Mom was coming on in light of what I saw :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys for your kind words :hugs: Lissy you don't have to post anything on my behalf but as with all human beings gifts are always welcome in this camp.
> 
> My pasta was nommo I've got a sweet potato so might have sausages, sweet potato fries and ratatouille tomorrow :-k
> 
> I thought Teen Mom was coming on in light of what I saw :growlmad:

Your dinners are always very imaginative and yummy sounding :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I just put latest photo's on fb and came across this-didn't even notice when I took it!! Naughty girl!!
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I just put latest photo's on fb and came across this-didn't even notice when I took it!! Naughty girl!!

:haha: Love it!


----------



## mummyApril

haha so funny but whos she lookin at? lol


----------



## poas

mummyApril said:


> haha so funny but whos she lookin at? lol

Her Dad lolol


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:



> i just put latest photo's on fb and came across this-didn't even notice when i took it!! Naughty girl!!

love it !


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Phew, computer time without a pump sucking me dry! AMAZING!

I am keeping up during pumping sessions, but it's hard to type while pumping - so that's why I've been so quiet. 

Lots going on in turtle world! Lots of love and hugs to you all!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> haha so funny but whos she lookin at? lol
> 
> Her Dad lololClick to expand...

haha o dear what did he do hahahaha


----------



## LunaLady

Trin:

That's just PANTS about the government stuff... Corruption is SUCH a depressing thing :cry: There's just way too much of it in our world. :hugs:

Oh, and Rhyko's diaper is a Thirsties in Black Bird print! LOVE IT! My favorite cover by far. I also have some used Bummis covers, but they are used and several of them are leaky. The Thirsties I bought new and they are great. I am asking for more for Christmas!
https://www.thirstiesbaby.com/


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Luna :flower:

Lots of love to you and our little Rhyko too :kiss::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie:

Hugs to you! I'm so sorry you're having a rough go. Adam sure needs to shape up and treat you like you deserve to be treated! I sure hope that when you get pregnant he turns around and grows up a bit. I sure wouldn't put up with that kind of behaviour, but as B proclaims to be - I too am a stubborn bitch and wouldn't take that! :growlmad:

We all nuv you lots, so just remember that. I hope things look up for you really soon! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> :wave: Luna :flower:
> 
> Lots of love to you and our little Rhyko too :kiss::hugs:

Thank you, Kit!! I love the pictures you posted from your Cambridge weekend! Looks like it was lots of fun! :cloud9: Cara is just so sweet looking! What a gorgeous girl!

Sorry she's been grizzly, though! That's no fun. Rhyko has been pretty grizzly the last few days - but he's starting to be awake more during the day, so I think he's just transitioning and is perhaps frustrated with being awake and not eating - what he usually does while awake! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

B:

Such fun pictures you posted from your parent's visit!! Holly is just so beautimous!

And I am so proud of you and all your green numbers!! Sorry about the marmite! I will say I tried marmite once, I think, when we had visitors from Australia - and I'm not a fan! Very salty... That's the stuff, right?? I like Nutella, though! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Lissy! Esme is just a gorgeous little girl! And what a cheeky one flippin' the bird! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Does a strawberries and cream frappacino count as part of my healthy eating plan? No? Didn't think so :blush: 

I MUST STOP EATING CRAP..I MUST STOP EATING CRAP..I MUST STOP EATING CRAP..I MUST STOP EATING CRAP..I MUST STOP EATING CRAP..I MUST STOP EATING CRAP..I MUST STOP EATING CRAP..I MUST STOP EATING CRAP..

That's all.


----------



## LunaLady

Clare, Freya looks so happy! What a pretty girl. I just love her name, too! Freya was on our girl names list :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Time's up! Little One is ready to eat again!

Bye! :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

night Luna x


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i ate a fry up and 2 bags of maltesers today yay for healthy eating (oh and i had some baileys)


----------



## mummyApril

maybe we should have a day where we have a weekly weigh in saying how much weve lost/put on that week?


----------



## mummyApril

personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Time's up! Little One is ready to eat again!
> 
> Bye! :wave:

Sorry I missed you hun - big hugs


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all

Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

I had cherry pie cooked at my Nans house... 

Oh crap !


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...

I'm in !


----------



## kit_cat

Bye Luna....always on the clock eh? Know the feeling! Kisses for Rhyko :kiss:


----------



## Essie

April our Sky isn't connected to the phone line and anytime still works :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...

Ok :thumbup:

What say we take our starting weights tomorrow (no need to broadcast what they are if we don't want to) and every Monday morning, weigh in and report the + or - ??


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...
> 
> Ok :thumbup:
> 
> What say we take our starting weights tomorrow (no need to broadcast what they are if we don't want to) and every Monday morning, weigh in and report the + or - ??Click to expand...

Good for me - I actually weighed in this Monday at my mums as I have no scales :growlmad:so I will start with my + or - next week x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...
> 
> Ok :thumbup:
> 
> What say we take our starting weights tomorrow (no need to broadcast what they are if we don't want to) and every Monday morning, weigh in and report the + or - ??Click to expand...
> 
> Good for me - I actually weighed in this Monday at my mums as I have no scales :growlmad:so I will start with my + or - next week xClick to expand...

Coolio :thumbup: 

A little extra incentive is a good thing! I definitely need something :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Okily doke everyone, time for zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's. Night night :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

This was my "can't be bothered to cook dinner" dinner

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/81a5732d.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Night my little beauts ! X


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> This was my "can't be bothered to cook dinner" dinner
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/81a5732d.jpg

:haha: A real time saver :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...

I'm in too, I could use the motivation.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> I had cherry pie cooked at my Nans house...
> 
> Oh crap !

mmmmmmm cherry pie!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...
> 
> Ok :thumbup:
> 
> What say we take our starting weights tomorrow (no need to broadcast what they are if we don't want to) and every Monday morning, weigh in and report the + or - ??Click to expand...

brilliant :) yay


----------



## mummyApril

we can all encourage each other :D


----------



## Sarachka

I havent gone twosies since Saturday and it's causing some issues :-/


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for your kind words :hugs: Lissy you don't have to post anything on my behalf but as with all human beings gifts are always welcome in this camp.
> 
> My pasta was nommo I've got a sweet potato so might have sausages, sweet potato fries and ratatouille tomorrow :-k
> 
> I thought Teen Mom was coming on in light of what I saw :growlmad:
> 
> Your dinners are always very imaginative and yummy sounding :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit I do try - it's only recent though that I've liked cooking and Adam and I have such different tastes we have some things in pretty much everything because it's all we agree on :haha: onions peppers and canned tomatoes we both like... Sweet potato is another :haha:. There's a section on BBC good food and Jamie Oliver on 30 minute meals so I tinker those recipes I.e take out stuff Adam doesn't like!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls! Phew, computer time without a pump sucking me dry! AMAZING!
> 
> I am keeping up during pumping sessions, but it's hard to type while pumping - so that's why I've been so quiet.
> 
> Lots going on in turtle world! Lots of love and hugs to you all!

Right back at you :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> B:
> 
> Such fun pictures you posted from your parent's visit!! Holly is just so beautimous!
> 
> And I am so proud of you and all your green numbers!! Sorry about the marmite! I will say I tried marmite once, I think, when we had visitors from Australia - and I'm not a fan! Very salty... That's the stuff, right?? I like Nutella, though! :haha:

Thanks for your kind words think I've quoted only one post & meant to do 2! I also like nutella :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Omggggggg 2 many adorable girl outfits!!!!!! Next week i am buying out the store I went to today!! It was so hard not getting anything but next week the shopping begins and there's no stopping me!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> April our Sky isn't connected to the phone line and anytime still works :shrug:

Mine too :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> This was my "can't be bothered to cook dinner" dinner
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/81a5732d.jpg

Looks, um, delicious :shrug:
If your name is Jessica Rabbit!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I havent gone twosies since Saturday and it's causing some issues :-/

i can only recommend prune juice just a few sips, i had it awful toward the end was absolute horror! but as soon as i sent Jay out to get me some prune juice a few sips and couple hours later relief! hope youre ok


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> April our Sky isn't connected to the phone line and anytime still works :shrug:
> 
> Mine too :shrug:Click to expand...

Jay obvs lying :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

night all x


----------



## Essie

I was woken half an hour ago by DH (who I'm sure was half asleep) picking up Lyra because "she was sucking her thumb". Yes dear that's how she soothes herself back to sleep, but now you've properly woken her and she wants fed :dohh: thanks for that DH! Oh yes, you go back to sleep now whilst I feed her. I shall ask him in the morning of he remembers doing this.


----------



## Essie

DH does remember, but has no idea why he picked her up. He says he was half asleep, and when I asked what he was doing his brain justified his actions by saying about the thumb sucking. Oh well, crappy nights sleep but extra cuddles were had. Once she's finished feeding now hopefully I can catch another hours sleep before I need to get up.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning essie

Lauren is not herself these last couple of days.... She has been on eating binges and then sleeping max 4 hours - even with our 3am feed she would always manage a 5 .... Lets blame it on a grown spurt ?


----------



## Sarachka

Morning ladies!

How are we all this frosty morning?

Work boooooo

Gonna buy my lunch in the canteen today bc I have more of an appetite a) at lunch time b) if I dont have to cook it myself.


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls :hi:

Sezi I hate getting constipated though I do get it a lot it's not uncommon for me to go 5 days. It's happened since I was a teen and I now know triggers and what to do to get things moving again. Like you I just eat raw veg, fibre. 

I am doing secret santa preps today :) and then I am walking with my ipod and getting my lashes done :kiss: :kiss: and then college - I hope that I don't get in to trouble for missing last week :blush: :blush: 

Later on I have to do Adam's CV, making my fancy sweet potato fries- he keeps trying to get me to do his CV in the day but I am refusing to do it without his help. The fact that I run round after him does nothing for his selfish only child-ness :haha: 

Right off for some organising and emailing... Might be later after college that you get my email! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning!! :wave:

I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!

I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!


----------



## kit_cat

So...attending the turtle slimming club are:

Kit
April
Essie
Jaynie

I will keep a cumulative total for us all if you like once we report our +/- on Mondays :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...
> 
> Ok :thumbup:
> 
> What say we take our starting weights tomorrow (no need to broadcast what they are if we don't want to) and every Monday morning, weigh in and report the + or - ??Click to expand...

I've been weighing in each Monday for 3 weeks but mine's with a weight gain objective, can I still play?:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ladies....

I am prepping but will have to get dressed - so the emails will have to be sent later as I can only send to 5 at a time makes it a longer process! :) 

So later on all will be well in the world of secret santa!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I've just walked to the market in thick fog and fished a TROUT!! And some spinach and butter beans! Can't wait until lunchtime!* 

Last night I accidentally started making my mum a Christmas present and got really absorbed in it, hence no goodnight. Going to make the same thing for my sister and niece and bestfriend :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...
> 
> Ok :thumbup:
> 
> What say we take our starting weights tomorrow (no need to broadcast what they are if we don't want to) and every Monday morning, weigh in and report the + or - ??Click to expand...
> 
> I've been weighing in each Monday for 3 weeks but mine's with a weight gain objective, can I still play?:flower:Click to expand...

Of course my lovely...you'll be in the turtle fattening club :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Got to go get my lashes done now, the schlepp to college and then i'll be back for emailing and more secret santa sorting :thumbup: 

I will be lurking at some points oof the day!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I bought Holly a huge punnet of raspberries and she ate the whole lot before we even got home :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And I bought Holly a huge punnet of raspberries and she ate the whole lot before we even got home :shock:

:shock:

Don't fancy changing that nappy :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

And crunchie :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> personally i think we might be doing this at the wrong time being x mas soon n all
> 
> Maybe it's the right time..damage limitation and all :shrug: Yeah, lets do a weigh in day....like a turtle slimming club :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in !Click to expand...
> 
> Ok :thumbup:
> 
> What say we take our starting weights tomorrow (no need to broadcast what they are if we don't want to) and every Monday morning, weigh in and report the + or - ??Click to expand...
> 
> I've been weighing in each Monday for 3 weeks but mine's with a weight gain objective, can I still play?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course my lovely...you'll be in the turtle fattening club :thumbup:Click to expand...

:yipee:

So far I've had + 0.3 kg the week before last and -0.3kg last week!!!! Just looking for a + number next week!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Got to go get my lashes done now, the schlepp to college and then i'll be back for emailing and more secret santa sorting :thumbup:
> 
> I will be lurking at some points oof the day!

Enjoy your lovely lashes and college and thanks very much for undertaking secret santa :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And I bought Holly a huge punnet of raspberries and she ate the whole lot before we even got home :shock:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Don't fancy changing that nappy :haha:Click to expand...

:argh:


----------



## cassie04

Morning ladies!

Woohoooo jaynie your eventually getting a pampering and getting your eyelashes done! You have no idea how jealous I am! Have fun chick you deserve it!

As if you just caught your own lunch b!!!!! You actually fished your trout! Your life amazes me! 

School rang!!!!! I got accepted as a big hippo preggo lady so I'm teaching all next week! Wooooohoooo! Uba excited!

How is everyone today?????


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> And crunchie :)

Argh! I thought I'd put Crunchster on the list :dohh:

Kit
Crunchie
April
Essie
Jaynie
Bethany

:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> So...attending the turtle slimming club are:
> 
> Kit
> April
> Essie
> Jaynie
> 
> I will keep a cumulative total for us all if you like once we report our +/- on Mondays :thumbup:

And meeee


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew, I was scared about my breakfast bloods after yesterday but they're 90, which means.....CHEESE AND FIBRE CRACKERS here I come! :wohoo:

I'll write out my super healthy diet I have to do and pm it to anyone who wants a copy. It's not restrictive in quantity, it's just the combinations and choices which make you lose tons of weight, there is just no crap at all at all at all allowed.


----------



## mummyApril

Have a lovely day everyone, and Jaynie with ur new lashes :) B holly is going to do a huge poo lol! Cara is absolutely gorge bet she loves it in that! Does it turn into a walker? Sorry if I missed anything


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Good morning!! :wave:
> 
> I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!
> 
> I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!
> 
> View attachment 300453

Awww kit my friend has this and her little girl lives it! There fab! I love the bright jungle colours! Has she started bouncing in it? Adorable!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Woohoooo jaynie your eventually getting a pampering and getting your eyelashes done! You have no idea how jealous I am! Have fun chick you deserve it!
> 
> As if you just caught your own lunch b!!!!! You actually fished your trout! Your life amazes me!
> 
> School rang!!!!! I got accepted as a big hippo preggo lady so I'm teaching all next week! Wooooohoooo! Uba excited!
> 
> How is everyone today?????

yes this was me this morning out fishing 

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQULYzkNhDFutJFZ1bJhVLs6bhcvLlORrJR4OeY5M0w_SUTE2HQXgdA5_q-aA


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congrats on getting the placement in the school Cassie!! :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

Wooohooo how exciting :) when are we starting the club again? Weigh-in today? N then loss/gain mondays?


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> So...attending the turtle slimming club are:
> 
> Kit
> April
> Essie
> Jaynie
> 
> I will keep a cumulative total for us all if you like once we report our +/- on Mondays :thumbup:

Ooohhhhh Jesus! I wish I could do this but I am such a typical student plus dave is an awful awful awful picky eater (he eats no vegetables and the only meat he likes is chicken) so it's a nightmare when I cook tea cos a lot of the time I can't be bothered just to cook for myself! Your all going to be skinny minnies :thumbup: I work out but I can't give up my food! Food is my life :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning!! :wave:
> 
> I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!
> 
> I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!
> 
> View attachment 300453

awww :awww: Holly had a basic walker thing and she LOVED it, and it's really handy as a place to put them when you want to do stuff where they can't get into too much trouble plus they enjoy themselves!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Have a lovely day everyone, and Jaynie with ur new lashes :) B holly is going to do a huge poo lol! Cara is absolutely gorge bet she loves it in that! Does it turn into a walker? Sorry if I missed anything

Yes I'll let you all know what the raspberry poo turns out like :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Woohoooo jaynie your eventually getting a pampering and getting your eyelashes done! You have no idea how jealous I am! Have fun chick you deserve it!
> 
> As if you just caught your own lunch b!!!!! You actually fished your trout! Your life amazes me!
> 
> School rang!!!!! I got accepted as a big hippo preggo lady so I'm teaching all next week! Wooooohoooo! Uba excited!
> 
> How is everyone today?????
> 
> yes this was me this morning out fishing
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQULYzkNhDFutJFZ1bJhVLs6bhcvLlORrJR4OeY5M0w_SUTE2HQXgdA5_q-aAClick to expand...

As if thats you with your sexy preggo body! jeez louise! you have one child already and have a second on the way and your figure is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! gosh i have stretchies and cellulite to the max since getting preggo! :growlmad: despite working out! wheres kit?!?!? i think i need to get on that list! or get me to the gym pleaaaaaaaaaaaaassseeeeee:haha:


----------



## cassie04

JAYNIEEEE i just got your message through now?!?!? i want to do secret santa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont forget me!!!!!!!!!! ooooohhhhh excited muchly! also i need to change my address on that sanctum thing! this may take an hour!


----------



## cassie04

April- i only found out about secret santa like 2 minutes ago and already my head is ticking away and im getting all excited :haha:

Right off for a bubble bath, then to do some work before uni! :dohh: (I give it 5 mins before im lurking around back on here:haha:)


----------



## mummyApril

I knw its soooo exciting isn't it?!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Woohoooo jaynie your eventually getting a pampering and getting your eyelashes done! You have no idea how jealous I am! Have fun chick you deserve it!
> 
> As if you just caught your own lunch b!!!!! You actually fished your trout! Your life amazes me!
> 
> School rang!!!!! I got accepted as a big hippo preggo lady so I'm teaching all next week! Wooooohoooo! Uba excited!
> 
> How is everyone today?????

That's fantastic Cassie....so pleased you're sorted with your teaching placement :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Phew, I was scared about my breakfast bloods after yesterday but they're 90, which means.....CHEESE AND FIBRE CRACKERS here I come! :wohoo:
> 
> I'll write out my super healthy diet I have to do and pm it to anyone who wants a copy. It's not restrictive in quantity, it's just the combinations and choices which make you lose tons of weight, there is just no crap at all at all at all allowed.

Yes please...I may not follow it strictly like you but I may use it as a basis :thumbup: The problem with me is that I know what I _should_ do, but I don't do it :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Have a lovely day everyone, and Jaynie with ur new lashes :) B holly is going to do a huge poo lol! Cara is absolutely gorge bet she loves it in that! Does it turn into a walker? Sorry if I missed anything

Yes, Cara does love her new toy...she's so funny because the seat spins around so she can look at everything and she's so excited that she doesn't know what to look at first..her wee head nearly spins off her shoulders :haha: This, together with her Irish dancing legs looks sooo funny!

It doesn't turn into a walker unfortunately :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!! :wave:
> 
> I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!
> 
> I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!
> 
> View attachment 300453
> 
> 
> Awww kit my friend has this and her little girl lives it! There fab! I love the bright jungle colours! Has she started bouncing in it? Adorable!Click to expand...

She has started bouncing...her face is a picture when she's in full bounce!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Wooohooo how exciting :) when are we starting the club again? Weigh-in today? N then loss/gain mondays?

Yep..starting weight today, then report your + or - every Monday morning :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had my new friend over :smug: She could only stay an hour because she had to take her daughter to drama class but it was very nice and I'm going to her house next Wednesday :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Woohoooo jaynie your eventually getting a pampering and getting your eyelashes done! You have no idea how jealous I am! Have fun chick you deserve it!
> 
> As if you just caught your own lunch b!!!!! You actually fished your trout! Your life amazes me!
> 
> School rang!!!!! I got accepted as a big hippo preggo lady so I'm teaching all next week! Wooooohoooo! Uba excited!
> 
> How is everyone today?????
> 
> yes this was me this morning out fishing
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQULYzkNhDFutJFZ1bJhVLs6bhcvLlORrJR4OeY5M0w_SUTE2HQXgdA5_q-aAClick to expand...
> 
> As if thats you with your sexy preggo body! jeez louise! you have one child already and have a second on the way and your figure is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! gosh i have stretchies and cellulite to the max since getting preggo! :growlmad: despite working out! wheres kit?!?!? i think i need to get on that list! or get me to the gym pleaaaaaaaaaaaaassseeeeee:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: It's a random lady I found on the internet


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had my new friend over :smug: She could only stay an hour because she had to take her daughter to drama class but it was very nice and I'm going to her house next Wednesday :friends:

Aww glad you had a short but sweet time with your new friend :friends:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo how exciting :) when are we starting the club again? Weigh-in today? N then loss/gain mondays?
> 
> Yep..starting weight today, then report your + or - every Monday morning :thumbup:Click to expand...

ill join ya:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just realised it's Wednesday which means pot pic day but I haven't even posted my 16 week pot yet, only BBM people got it so I'll post that and then do my 17 weeks one later on:thumbup: It was taken at the pool, I'm not at home in a turquoise leotard:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20111115-00522.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Good morning!! :wave:
> 
> I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!
> 
> I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!
> 
> View attachment 300453

awwwwwwwwwwwwww thats so cute. Freya is getting jumperoo for christmas.Freyas half irish :haha:


had bit of breakdown last night:cry: i cried for 3 hours straight.i think it was combination of baby blues,milk coming in,my postpartum body,soreness from my epitosomy,not breastfeeding and just not being able to get up and do everything.:cry:

freya went to asda superstore yesterday i went down every aisle:haha:
this morning im so sore,maybe i shouldnt have gone:wacko:

hope all the turts and baby turts are doing well:thumbup:


p.s B u have an amazing figure!


----------



## HollyMonkey

For anyone who's interested, my hospital prescribed diet: You have to eat a surprising amount at lunch and dinner (I can't have the 60g bread myself because it makes my sugar too high) but you soon start losing weight nonetheless. And you get high on vitamins with all the veggies!!!


1800 calorie GD diet: 

*Breakfast*
Coffee or tea or sugar free cocoa
Semi-skimmed milk OR a natural yoghurt OR 30g cheese
30g wholemeal bread OR 20g unsweetened cereal (eg All Bran, Special K)
5g butter

*Morning snack*
Natural yoghurt and a fruit
OR 30g bread and 30g cheese

*Lunch*
Raw veggies with one soup spoon of oil OR vegetable soup
100g of meat or fish or 2 eggs with 2 teaspoons of oil for cooking
Green veggies, as many as you like
150g of feculent (rice, lentils etc etc)
1 dairy product (cheese, yoghurt etc)
60g of bread
*
Afternoon Snack*
As for morning snack

*Dinner*
As for lunch

*Evening snack*
1 natural yoghurt and a fruit


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone, and Jaynie with ur new lashes :) B holly is going to do a huge poo lol! Cara is absolutely gorge bet she loves it in that! Does it turn into a walker? Sorry if I missed anything
> 
> Yes, Cara does love her new toy...she's so funny because the seat spins around so she can look at everything and she's so excited that she doesn't know what to look at first..her wee head nearly spins off her shoulders :haha: This, together with her Irish dancing legs looks sooo funny!
> 
> It doesn't turn into a walker unfortunately :nope:Click to expand...

:haha: i can imagine! bless her heart! i dont have a lot of space in my living room at the moment with James' 2 seats playmat so i dont think i should get both that bouncer AND a walker hmmmm


----------



## HollyMonkey

For example- for lunch today I have leek and mushroom soup (the soup HAS to be homemade with no sugary additives), with a slice of wholemeal bread, followed by trout and spinach and cream and butter beans, then a fromage frais for dessert. Nom Nom


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just realised it's Wednesday which means pot pic day but I haven't even posted my 16 week pot yet, only BBM people got it so I'll post that and then do my 17 weeks one later on:thumbup: It was taken at the pool, I'm not at home in a turquoise leotard:haha:

girl bump


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!! :wave:
> 
> I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!
> 
> I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!
> 
> View attachment 300453
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwww thats so cute. Freya is getting jumperoo for christmas.Freyas half irish :haha:
> 
> 
> had bit of breakdown last night:cry: i cried for 3 hours straight.i think it was combination of baby blues,milk coming in,my postpartum body,soreness from my epitosomy,not breastfeeding and just not being able to get up and do everything.:cry:
> 
> freya went to asda superstore yesterday i went down every aisle:haha:
> this morning im so sore,maybe i shouldnt have gone:wacko:
> 
> hope all the turts and baby turts are doing well:thumbup:
> 
> 
> p.s B u have an amazing figure!Click to expand...

it will get easier my love, when you start to feel better in yourself things get much better, plus routines will just fall into place, your only just learning, it can be very hard and overwhelming but you will get there, were always here to talk to


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> For anyone who's interested, my hospital prescribed diet: You have to eat a surprising amount at lunch and dinner (I can't have the 60g bread myself because it makes my sugar too high) but you soon start losing weight nonetheless. And you get high on vitamins with all the veggies!!!
> 
> 
> 1800 calorie GD diet:
> 
> *Breakfast*
> Coffee or tea or sugar free cocoa
> Semi-skimmed milk OR a natural yoghurt OR 30g cheese
> 30g wholemeal bread OR 20g unsweetened cereal (eg All Bran, Special K)
> 5g butter
> 
> *Morning snack*
> Natural yoghurt and a fruit
> OR 30g bread and 30g cheese
> 
> *Lunch*
> Raw veggies with one soup spoon of oil OR vegetable soup
> 100g of meat or fish or 2 eggs with 2 teaspoons of oil for cooking
> Green veggies, as many as you like
> 150g of feculent (rice, lentils etc etc)
> 1 dairy product (cheese, yoghurt etc)
> 60g of bread
> *
> Afternoon Snack*
> As for morning snack
> 
> *Dinner*
> As for lunch
> 
> *Evening snack*
> 1 natural yoghurt and a fruit

wow thats a lot of calories! i dont think i even get to eat 1000 a day (unless i binge)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> For example- for lunch today I have leek and mushroom soup (the soup HAS to be homemade with no sugary additives), with a slice of wholemeal bread, followed by trout and spinach and cream and butter beans, then a fromage frais for dessert. Nom Nom

that sounds soooo nice!


----------



## mummyApril

im going to go and weigh myself i dont mind putting it on here cos well im going to lose it arent?! lol


----------



## mummyApril

im exactly 9st 7lb! i need to lose a stone


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Woohoooo jaynie your eventually getting a pampering and getting your eyelashes done! You have no idea how jealous I am! Have fun chick you deserve it!
> 
> As if you just caught your own lunch b!!!!! You actually fished your trout! Your life amazes me!
> 
> School rang!!!!! I got accepted as a big hippo preggo lady so I'm teaching all next week! Wooooohoooo! Uba excited!
> 
> How is everyone today?????
> 
> yes this was me this morning out fishing
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQULYzkNhDFutJFZ1bJhVLs6bhcvLlORrJR4OeY5M0w_SUTE2HQXgdA5_q-aAClick to expand...
> 
> As if thats you with your sexy preggo body! jeez louise! you have one child already and have a second on the way and your figure is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! gosh i have stretchies and cellulite to the max since getting preggo! :growlmad: despite working out! wheres kit?!?!? i think i need to get on that list! or get me to the gym pleaaaaaaaaaaaaassseeeeee:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: It's a random lady I found on the internetClick to expand...

Oh my days im soooo stupid :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo how exciting :) when are we starting the club again? Weigh-in today? N then loss/gain mondays?
> 
> Yep..starting weight today, then report your + or - every Monday morning :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ill join ya:thumbup:Click to expand...

You're very welcome to join us Clare but I wouldn't put too much pressure on yourself so soon. Relax and enjoy your beautiful little girl :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!! :wave:
> 
> I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!
> 
> I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!
> 
> View attachment 300453
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwww thats so cute. Freya is getting jumperoo for christmas.Freyas half irish :haha:
> 
> 
> had bit of breakdown last night:cry: i cried for 3 hours straight.i think it was combination of baby blues,milk coming in,my postpartum body,soreness from my epitosomy,not breastfeeding and just not being able to get up and do everything.:cry:
> 
> freya went to asda superstore yesterday i went down every aisle:haha:
> this morning im so sore,maybe i shouldnt have gone:wacko:
> 
> hope all the turts and baby turts are doing well:thumbup:
> 
> 
> p.s B u have an amazing figure!Click to expand...

big hugs clare :hugs: you have to remember this is your first and your new to all of this! I know without a doubt i will freak out when she arrives and be like errrrrr what do i do now :shrug: I bet your doing a fantastic job :thumbup: and good for you getting out and about with Freya! i bet i wouldnt be as brave as you so soon! Your doing wonderfull! and dont forget your hormones will still be a bit mental.....i pressume!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!! :wave:
> 
> I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!
> 
> I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!
> 
> View attachment 300453
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwww thats so cute. Freya is getting jumperoo for christmas.Freyas half irish :haha:
> 
> 
> had bit of breakdown last night:cry: i cried for 3 hours straight.i think it was combination of baby blues,milk coming in,my postpartum body,soreness from my epitosomy,not breastfeeding and just not being able to get up and do everything.:cry:
> 
> freya went to asda superstore yesterday i went down every aisle:haha:
> this morning im so sore,maybe i shouldnt have gone:wacko:
> 
> hope all the turts and baby turts are doing well:thumbup:
> 
> 
> p.s B u have an amazing figure!Click to expand...

Don't worry..the crying thing -completely normal :thumbup: Everything does seem really overwhelming in the beginning but you'll soon settle down with Freya and feel much better. Do take it easy because I learned the hard way. I did too much too soon and my wound bled every time. Your body has it's own way of telling you to slow down so try to listen to it :hugs:

Take care lovely :hugs: Kisses for Freya :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> For anyone who's interested, my hospital prescribed diet: You have to eat a surprising amount at lunch and dinner (I can't have the 60g bread myself because it makes my sugar too high) but you soon start losing weight nonetheless. And you get high on vitamins with all the veggies!!!
> 
> Ok, some questions...1800 calorie GD diet:
> 
> *Breakfast*
> Coffee or tea or sugar free cocoa Cocoa made with milk or water?
> Semi-skimmed milk OR a natural yoghurt OR 30g cheese
> 30g wholemeal bread OR 20g unsweetened cereal (eg All Bran, Special K)
> 5g butter Does it have to be natural yoghurt :sick:
> 
> *Morning snack*
> Natural yoghurt and a fruit
> OR 30g bread and 30g cheese
> 
> *Lunch*
> Raw veggies with one soup spoon of oil OR vegetable soup
> 100g of meat or fish or 2 eggs with 2 teaspoons of oil for cooking
> Green veggies, as many as you like
> 150g of feculent (rice, lentils etc etc)
> 1 dairy product (cheese, yoghurt etc)
> 60g of bread
> *
> Afternoon Snack*
> As for morning snack
> 
> *Dinner*
> As for lunch
> 
> *Evening snack*
> 1 natural yoghurt and a fruit

:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im exactly 9st 7lb! i need to lose a stone

:blush: I wish I weighed 9st 7lbs! I think I weighed that when I was 14! I am a chunkster!


----------



## cassie04

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hZ-gBg2AmA&feature=youtu.be


For anyone not on facey baby reed kicking b:cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm i have my ticker back :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hZ-gBg2AmA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> For anyone not on facey baby reed kicking b:cloud9:

Awwww :awww: I remember it well :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hZ-gBg2AmA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> For anyone not on facey baby reed kicking b:cloud9:
> 
> Awwww :awww: I remember it well :hugs:Click to expand...

I just had the same conversation with April! although i complain sometimes that my big preggo belly prevents me from shaving my lady garden, the sickness is doing my head in and i cant wait to meet her......i think i will miss being pregnant!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

I've been typing this since 9am and now it's 3:30 :wacko:

Crazy busy day of patients....I love it :cloud9:

Now I'm going to have a decaf cap and catch up :coffee:


----------



## LunaLady

Count me in on the slimming club! I sure need it!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Trin :wave: Hiya Luna :wave:

Luna..no problemos, welcome to the turtle slimmers :thumbup: Monday updates ok with you?


----------



## LunaLady

Yep, I can do that. :thumbup:

Hopefully I can control myself this weekend! It's Thanksgiving AKA Stuff yourself silly!

I've gone back to a semi-elimination diet as Rhyko does better that way, so I can't really indulge in anything too bad, though, so that's good!! DH and I bought single serving deserts at the store, so there will be no huge pies hanging around or anything!


----------



## LunaLady

Did you say preliminary weigh in is today?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> So...attending the turtle slimming club are:
> 
> Kit
> April
> Essie
> Jaynie
> 
> I will keep a cumulative total for us all if you like once we report our +/- on Mondays :thumbup:

And me :yipee: I weigh in on Tuesdays tho :-k ....gives me a day to be good if the weekend was a little bad...and that's my group's day


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thankyou for all ur kind words :hugs:

cmw has been,very happy with Freya she only lost 95g since birth :happydance:

i didnt like the heal prick test though :(

bad news i have urine and an infection where stitches are which explains the agony iv been in :(


are we weighing in today? ill work out how much i need to lose itll be about 6stone :shock:
itll be ok though ill take it easy ill eat healthy and not on diet for next few weeks x




ill have to catch up on all the gossip next week :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!! :wave:
> 
> I have a well slept baby and mummy this morning (hoorah!) so all is well with the world :cloud9: Not sure what we'll do today..the world is our oyster!
> 
> I just have to share a pic of Cara in her newest plaything..it's a jumperoo :happydance: She looks like she's Irish dancing in the leg department..it's hilarious!!
> 
> View attachment 300453
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwww thats so cute. Freya is getting jumperoo for christmas.Freyas half irish :haha:
> 
> 
> had bit of breakdown last night:cry: i cried for 3 hours straight.i think it was combination of baby blues,milk coming in,my postpartum body,soreness from my epitosomy,not breastfeeding and just not being able to get up and do everything.:cry:
> 
> freya went to asda superstore yesterday i went down every aisle:haha:
> this morning im so sore,maybe i shouldnt have gone:wacko:
> 
> hope all the turts and baby turts are doing well:thumbup:
> 
> 
> p.s B u have an amazing figure!Click to expand...
> 
> it will get easier my love, when you start to feel better in yourself things get much better, plus routines will just fall into place, your only just learning, it can be very hard and overwhelming but you will get there, were always here to talk toClick to expand...

Couldn't agree more with what April said here:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im exactly 9st 7lb! i need to lose a stone
> 
> :blush: I wish I weighed 9st 7lbs! I think I weighed that when I was 14! I am a chunkster!Click to expand...

im only 5ft!


----------



## addie25

Hi!!!! I am so proud of DH he cleaned out our big closet last night!!!! That was one thing on my list be4 babies come because it will be used to store dipers and their food and such!!!!! I really want to go buy those outfits. I am having such a hard time waiting till Monday for my results. I am not even sure if they will come Monday it could be sometime that week but I am assuming Monday because she said 7-10 days and that would be tomorrow but they are closed for 4 days because Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For anyone who's interested, my hospital prescribed diet: You have to eat a surprising amount at lunch and dinner (I can't have the 60g bread myself because it makes my sugar too high) but you soon start losing weight nonetheless. And you get high on vitamins with all the veggies!!!
> 
> Ok, some questions...1800 calorie GD diet:
> 
> *Breakfast*
> Coffee or tea or sugar free cocoa Cocoa made with milk or water?
> Semi-skimmed milk OR a natural yoghurt OR 30g cheese
> 30g wholemeal bread OR 20g unsweetened cereal (eg All Bran, Special K)
> 5g butter Does it have to be natural yoghurt :sick:
> 
> *Morning snack*
> Natural yoghurt and a fruit
> OR 30g bread and 30g cheese
> 
> *Lunch*
> Raw veggies with one soup spoon of oil OR vegetable soup
> 100g of meat or fish or 2 eggs with 2 teaspoons of oil for cooking
> Green veggies, as many as you like
> 150g of feculent (rice, lentils etc etc)
> 1 dairy product (cheese, yoghurt etc)
> 60g of bread
> *
> Afternoon Snack*
> As for morning snack
> 
> *Dinner*
> As for lunch
> 
> *Evening snack*
> 1 natural yoghurt and a fruit
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...


Well for me it does have to be natural yoghurt because of my GD and for anyone losing weight it does because otherwise they're packed with sugar:shrug: But I often have fromage frais or fromage blanc as an alternative, but I think there's more choice in France of that kind of thing. And I have a hot chocolate with milk- but it's very French to drink hot chocolate in the morning- I have mine in the evening if my afterdinner bloods are good. NO sugar of course, just pure cocoa powder and milk:thumbup: Tastes fine though, and if you do have a sweet tooth you can put a drop of non sugar sweetener in- Stevia is all the rage at the mo:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I hope Molly is doing okay. I hope things have calmed down for her and she can relax!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> For anyone who's interested, my hospital prescribed diet: You have to eat a surprising amount at lunch and dinner (I can't have the 60g bread myself because it makes my sugar too high) but you soon start losing weight nonetheless. And you get high on vitamins with all the veggies!!!
> 
> 
> 1800 calorie GD diet:
> 
> *Breakfast*
> Coffee or tea or sugar free cocoa
> Semi-skimmed milk OR a natural yoghurt OR 30g cheese
> 30g wholemeal bread OR 20g unsweetened cereal (eg All Bran, Special K)
> 5g butter
> 
> *Morning snack*
> Natural yoghurt and a fruit
> OR 30g bread and 30g cheese
> 
> *Lunch*
> Raw veggies with one soup spoon of oil OR vegetable soup
> 100g of meat or fish or 2 eggs with 2 teaspoons of oil for cooking
> Green veggies, as many as you like
> 150g of feculent (rice, lentils etc etc)
> 1 dairy product (cheese, yoghurt etc)
> 60g of bread
> *
> Afternoon Snack*
> As for morning snack
> 
> *Dinner*
> As for lunch
> 
> *Evening snack*
> 1 natural yoghurt and a fruit
> 
> wow thats a lot of calories! i dont think i even get to eat 1000 a day (unless i binge)Click to expand...

Bear in mind it's for pregnant ladies, but you'd be hard pressed to put weight on with it. Distinct lack of biscuits, cake and chocolate and crisps I find :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need to learn English weights and measurements again


----------



## HollyMonkey

I weigh 7.68 stone today


----------



## HollyMonkey

:bike: Just had a really good session on the bike- I found a hamper of toys Holly hasn't played with since she was tiny so gave her that to keep her busy for my 40mins and it worked a treat!!


----------



## LunaLady

Well poo for having to state my weight just after you, B! I am nearly double you! :cry:

Today I am 196 - 14 stone :cry:

that is ten pounds under the weight I was when I got my BFP, though, so that's good...

I am 5'7''.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im exactly 9st 7lb! i need to lose a stone
> 
> :blush: I wish I weighed 9st 7lbs! I think I weighed that when I was 14! I am a chunkster!Click to expand...
> 
> im only 5ft!Click to expand...

I don't remember you being short when we met:tease: Did you have heels on?:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Man, when I met DH I was 115. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Well poo for having to state my weight just after you, B! I am nearly double you! :cry:
> 
> Today I am 196 - 14 stone :cry:
> 
> that is ten pounds under the weight I was when I got my BFP, though, so that's good...

You can't really compare human weight to primate weight though :haha: We monkeys have to have a good strength to weight ratio in order to climb trees


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I'm 5'6" - not sure, I'll get DH to measure me later. My mum says I'm 5'7" but I don't think I am


----------



## TrinityMom

I am afraid I am too embarrassed to put my weight on but I shall report the gain (for now) every week and then the loss after baby. 

I am an aunty again :yipee: My BIL and SIL in CHina had their baby today. It's a boy :boy: I don't have details other than he's 3.5kg :cloud9:

I don't think I said yesterday, my mom had to put one of her cats down (the last of the first litter I ever bottle reared) and when she went to call me to tell me she realised one of her pupils had broken into her cupboard and stolen her cellphone out of her bag :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

I was 115 when I met DH as well now I am 153:shrug: I was in the 130s when I started IVF then got to 145 and then got preggy with the twins and now 153. I want to be 135 after the babies are born.


----------



## HollyMonkey

107.4 in American weight

It's complicated all these pounds and kilos and stone differences!! Thank heavens for Google converters!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I am afraid I am too embarrassed to put my weight on but I shall report the gain (for now) every week and then the loss after baby.
> 
> I am an aunty again :yipee: My BIL and SIL in CHina had their baby today. It's a boy :boy: I don't have details other than he's 3.5kg :cloud9:
> 
> I don't think I said yesterday, my mom had to put one of her cats down (the last of the first litter I ever bottle reared) and when she went to call me to tell me she realised one of her pupils had broken into her cupboard and stolen her cellphone out of her bag :growlmad:

Congratulations Trin!! :happydance:

Sorry for puss-puss and phone theft though:nope:


----------



## addie25

YAY Trin congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, I looked for those nappies because they look fab and they are R436 here :shock: each! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right I'm off for a walk in the park with HollyAnna monkey pants before it gets dark


----------



## Sarachka

I'll join the diet club after may! I will NOT be stating my weight though, only what the loss is!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have the most beautiful turtle mail from Newbie! Thankyou so much Newbs, it's wonderful and Holly is delighted with her presents:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'll join the diet club after may! I will NOT be stating my weight though, only what the loss is!

Preggos need to gain weight not lose:haha: Unless you're overweight but it's unlikely


----------



## new mummy2010

IM BACK WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO.........DID YOU ALL MISS ME ?? I HAVE A SWISHY BRAND NEW LAPPY:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

ADDIE CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEWS F YOUR :twingirls:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie wrote me a lovely card and sent me a really pretty turtle necklace, and she sent Holly an amazing package with 2 books (one big 'lift the flap' Sesame street one, and a small Dr Zeuss ABC one; and an ADORABLE monkey long sleeved t-shirt with spotty leggings, and a Hello Kitty necklace which I foresee screams about taking off when she goes to bed- she's put it on and it's there to stay by my reckoning :haha:

So thoughtful Newbie, thankyou millions and Holly is sooo chuffed. Tomorrow I'll get some pics in daylight to show you all :happydance:




I thought it was 6pm and just gave Holly her dinner but it's only 5 :dohh: She ate it all!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> IM BACK WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO.........DID YOU ALL MISS ME ?? I HAVE A SWISHY BRAND NEW LAPPY:thumbup:

Wow look at you showing off with your new lappy!! Welcome back to turtle mania land:flower: and of cooooourse we missed you:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

I know i have prob missed loads and i need to know what pg clares birth story is please ladies and thanks to sezi for texting me addies news 

i gather April or Bethany would of told you our fab news about the house we get keys 9th dec and move the weekend of the 17th ,going to get it all decorated etc first!!!

Reece had a lovely birthday last tuesday dispite been poorly bless him those of you with FB would of seen his strained happy face at his birthday tea !!!

BABA Nate is fantastic too very dribbly though but enjoying his rusky bottle at night now nom nom !!

I hope your all super dooper and i have missed you all tonnes .......im out for tea later with my friend who had the very prem baba ,he came of ventalator today is taking a full feed through tube and got to wear a vest yesterday ;D

so im off for a bath and when i return i hope i have some goss and tomorrow im posting lissy and mollys presents as we have money whoop whoop xxxx


----------



## Essie

My baby has a tooth! she was chewing my finger and I felt something sharp on her gum. Her first little tooth had broken the gum.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im exactly 9st 7lb! i need to lose a stone
> 
> :blush: I wish I weighed 9st 7lbs! I think I weighed that when I was 14! I am a chunkster!Click to expand...
> 
> im only 5ft!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember you being short when we met:tease: Did you have heels on?:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: pregnancy curves the spine ya'know? lol honest im 5ft i must of bloomed upwards instead of outward when i was preggo lol


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Luna, I looked for those nappies because they look fab and they are R436 here :shock: each! :shock:

That is ridiculous! I bought them for $14 each - which I looked up is about R118. Crazy!


----------



## Essie

Yay Hayley you're back :happydance: good news about the house :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

iv broken my frickin tooth! at the back! and i swallowed it, i wonder how many lbs that will put on haha, on a serious note it will be a year tomorrow they pulled out my other tooth i hate dentists and now this! i thought i got away with not losing a tooth with James i was clearly wrong! i will make an appointment for Friday i think or tomorrow :(


----------



## LunaLady

And that's for the fun print ones, the solid color ones are just $12. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

welcome back Hayles! x


----------



## mummyApril

yay Essie for Lyras first tooth how cute! pics please :D


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Hayley!! Glad you are back with a shiny new lappy and news of a move! What exciting stuff!


----------



## mummyApril

hey hang on she stole my tooth! haha


----------



## LunaLady

For whatever reason DH decided not to wake me and Rhyko up at our usual morning time to get a feed/pump/us eat breakfast session in before he leaves for work... Well that bit him in the ass because I made him stay to do it. He will be late for work and it is surely not my fault! He is all pissy now, too, because I yelled at him :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Ughhhhhhh I feel like my doctors r tuna hate me. I was there every week this month and I'm going in again bc i am having a little link staining cramping and my back hurts. I'm sure it's fine but obviously u had to call if u have hose symptoms I just feel like they think I'm the girl who cried wolf.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I need to learn English weights and measurements again

Hi 

Gulp .... I am 14st 9 ..... Shitbumholes and I need to be 12st 7 ! 

Well done cassie and welcome back Hayley !


----------



## Crunchie

Well done Lyra, Sorry April ! 
Great bumpage monkey 

I am updating on my iPhone whilst Lauren tries to poo ..... How very glam !


----------



## Crunchie

Dh has an interview tomorrow so has requested a night in the spare room.... Big bed all to myself tonight lol !


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> My baby has a tooth! she was chewing my finger and I felt something sharp on her gum. Her first little tooth had broken the gum.

Awwww :thumbup:clever LYRA:baby:



Essie said:


> Yay Hayley you're back :happydance: good news about the house :thumbup:

I know everything is on the up for us for once:happydance:



LunaLady said:


> Yay, Hayley!! Glad you are back with a shiny new lappy and news of a move! What exciting stuff!

LUNA-how is Rhyko:shrug:
i am super excited things are looking great for the moment:happydance:


BEFFANY-I keep meaning to ask what happens with your job now :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

CRUNCHIEBUM-What is DH job for cant do question mark as feeding lol
APRIL -Poo about the tooth doll


----------



## Crunchie

Hayley baby.... Dh is in housing and he has applied for a managers position in a location closer to home. Also if he gets it I can look at reducing my hours without it having a huge impact ! X


----------



## addie25

Awww Lyra yayay what a big girl!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've finished all the small pockets for my advent calendar :wohoo: Going to do the big pocket (the 25th Dec one) once I've done LO's bath etc. Then tomorrow I'll sew them all on :wohoo: What's the date today? It's not December yet is it


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for first tooth Essie :yipee: We need pics though or it's not real :haha:

Hayley, have you been talking to my DH? :haha: He was just telling me yesterday I need to call work and try to secure my 3rd year off, since we're entitled to 3 yrs here. I'll pop in in person next week though I think....


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Man, when I met DH I was 115. :cry:

I was like 115 8st7lbs when I got back with adam... 

I looked like this
 



Attached Files:







skinny minnie 2.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Twit twoooo look at you Jaynie! Have you put varnish on your hair? It's sooooooo shiny :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

getting ready is difficult tonight to say the least a grumpy boy wants my undivided!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka and I are off to confront that evil plug hole monster now.. https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Hayley baby.... Dh is in housing and he has applied for a managers position in a location closer to home. Also if he gets it I can look at reducing my hours without it having a huge impact ! X

:thumbup:sounds like a fabbo idea!!! Good Luck MR CRUNCHIE:winkwink:

NOTHING BETTER THAN LESS HOURS FOR MUMMIES I SAY:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Twit twoooo look at you Jaynie! Have you put varnish on your hair? It's sooooooo shiny :cloud9:

:haha: NOPE! I always get told that I have good hair, my hairdresser sometimes is astounded at the lack of damage done to it in colouring and drying and heat... But though it is shiny you will notice that it is THIN, looks likes rats tails at the end of the day.


----------



## firstbaby25

I love my eyelashes. I can't wear my glasses properly because they are so long :cloud9:

I have agreed to be a hair model for my cousin - having velcro rollers put in for curly hair :haha: 

Adam must be stuck in traffic and he will be most upset when he gets in.


----------



## firstbaby25

OPK time...


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:
 

> OPK time...

yep :happydance: guess i'll whip one out this evening. 

:dust: to you twin! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Man, when I met DH I was 115. :cry:
> 
> I was like 115 8st7lbs when I got back with adam...
> 
> I looked like thisClick to expand...

Such a pretty lady! :kiss:

Here's me at 115. Sigh. 



Those pants were a US size 0!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Yay for first tooth Essie :yipee: We need pics though or it's not real :haha:
> 
> Hayley, have you been talking to my DH? :haha: He was just telling me yesterday I need to call work and try to secure my 3rd year off, since we're entitled to 3 yrs here. I'll pop in in person next week though I think....

Have you ever tried to take a photo of the inside of a baby mouth? :haha: I am trying to get a photo but the only one where her mouth is open you can hardly see it, just a bit of gum that's slightly differed colour. It's like a peestick squinter :rofl:


----------



## addie25

You ladies look beautiful!!

Well I'm at my doctors. I know it's stupid to be nervous they will be upset with me for coming in again. They told me to come in bc my symptoms. It's jut people make fun of me for how often I call my doctor but u know what when if pregnant n u have cramps bad back pain and light staning you call your doctor!! I'm sure it's nothing but best to check.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> You ladies look beautiful!!
> 
> Well I'm at my doctors. I know it's stupid to be nervous they will be upset with me for coming in again. They told me to come in bc my symptoms. It's jut people make fun of me for how often I call my doctor but u know what when if pregnant n u have cramps bad back pain and light staning you call your doctor!! I'm sure it's nothing but best to check.

Don't be nervous about it, it's what your doctor is there for. When I was at work people made fun of me because I kept phoning the maternity ward to ask them "is this normal" and I was always having people check my blood pressure or doing my blood sugar. You just want reassurance that your little girls are okay, totally normal :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thanks :hugs: when I called I said is the normal and the secretary goes nope let me get a nurse lol I was told by doctor it is normal but to call if it happens 2 weeks ago but secretary was like nope not normal...not something u wana hear but she's not a doctor and she's not wrong it's not always ok but I think it's ok this time it was so light the staining and my stomach is stretching for 2 babies and so I'll get cramps and back pain. Best to check tho. I think these little girls like me looking at them on the ultrasound that's y I have to keep coming in. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Man, when I met DH I was 115. :cry:
> 
> I was like 115 8st7lbs when I got back with adam...
> 
> I looked like thisClick to expand...
> 
> Such a pretty lady! :kiss:
> 
> Here's me at 115. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Those pants were a US size 0!Click to expand...

Shock. Because the smallest adult size we have is a size 6 - US size 2. We use your size 0. My sister is a 2 as a regular size if she goes bigger than that she hates herself :saywhat: I was a 6 in that photo and prefer to be an 8 I am a 10 (US 6) but you have a bebe Luna! You are gorgeous and so so healthy, I don't want to 'diet' but don't know what else to call it. I need to eat healthier - and I know it! 

I went to pee and forgot my OPK. 

Adam still isn't back and I am worried about him now. He has no phone though :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

:shock: i'm only 5ft3 and im 14st10!!! i need to lose about 4-5 stone! GULP!! My weight loss isn't going to be easy, not with this PCOS! :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Man, when I met DH I was 115. :cry:
> 
> I was like 115 8st7lbs when I got back with adam...
> 
> I looked like thisClick to expand...
> 
> Such a pretty lady! :kiss:
> 
> Here's me at 115. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Those pants were a US size 0!Click to expand...
> 
> Shock. Because the smallest adult size we have is a size 6 - US size 2. We use your size 0. My sister is a 2 as a regular size if she goes bigger than that she hates herself :saywhat: I was a 6 in that photo and prefer to be an 8 I am a 10 (US 6) but you have a bebe Luna! You are gorgeous and so so healthy, I don't want to 'diet' but don't know what else to call it. I need to eat healthier - and I know it!
> 
> I went to pee and forgot my OPK.
> 
> Adam still isn't back and I am worried about him now. He has no phone though :(Click to expand...

I wasn't healthy back then - I hardly ate, and when I did I'd barf it all back up. :shrug: It's a wonder I wasn't smaller. I guess I kept just enough down. I don't look back fondly on those days!! :nope:

Gosh, I'd love to be a size 6 again! It has been years since I was in single digit clothes. Since before DH and I were married. 

I am just hungry ALL the time! I'm pumping out almost four cups of milk per day, so I think it is just using so much of my energy to do that. I seriously am eating all the time! I'm just always hungry. And thirsty.

But I have lost a total of 40 pounds since Rhyko's birth! I hope I can lose at least another 40. The first 30 was so so easy. I was down 35 pounds by 1 week PP. :shrug: I guess it was all water weight! And baby :hehe:

I hope Adam gets home soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Well seeing as we are sharing photos of ourselves at our thinnest, I will too. This was valentines day 2008 when I hit my all time lowest weight. I was about 4 lbs away from being hospitalised and was in and out of the doctors and counselling offices alllllll the time. I know I'm not alone in our gang and others have suffered too. The Photo is hard for me to look at bc in many ways, I think it's the most beautiful thing in the world and I'd give so much to be back at that weight

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/heh/14feb08f.jpg

So girls amongst us that I know have had issues - Jay and Christina - be very careful with this diet club. You know how things can get triggered by certain words, phrases, someone else's digits, Etc. please just be very very careful. Please can everyone make sure they're not making things worse for someone else. I worry about you all and I'm just concerned about the diet club triggering some of you.


----------



## Sarachka

To explain th caption on my pic, I used to post on 2 MSG boards for people with eating disorders and my name on there was Super Morbidly Obese or Thinble


----------



## LunaLady

:hugs: Sarah :hugs:

I totally understand. I do still get triggered by such things, but I feel so strongly about making sure I have enough milk for Rhyko that I know I won't let myself get to that place again. If I let myself be hungry for longer than an hour or so my milk supply takes a big dip, so I try to eat something every couple hours. I just have to. I'm so, so paranoid about my milk supply.

Were you ever part of the 'pro-ana' movement??? Gosh I was sooo obsessed with this one proana forum back in the day... I spent all my waking hours on there with those girls. We were so, so sick :nope:

And I am so glad you're healthier now. Just please make sure you're eating enough. Your dinner last night was concerning. Your baby needs you to make sure you eat a lot of nutritious stuff. It's easier to make a healthy baby now than to try to take care of a sick baby later :shrug:

Lots of love! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh god ... I used to do the whole "documentation" photos where I'd track progress. 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/heh/SP_A0776.jpg

I had it all, and i let it all go


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, I think you answered my question about the forums. I was writing out my reply when you wrote yours.


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Sarah :hugs: I feel the same way. I had it all and let it go, too. I REALLY let it go. I told DH once that if I ever got over 150 pounds to just shoot me and put me out of my misery. I almost offed myself in 2008 when I was 170. :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I used to spend hours on them. Hours looking at "thinspo" and I still have my favourite thinspo photos.


----------



## LunaLady

I have many a photo of the back bone on my big computer downstairs. Sad stuff, really :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh yes, the thinspo. And the Ana Creed.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh man this is making so sad, this little trip down memory lane. I lost the weight once, I can do it again after the baby is born. Not to the extreme though, still heathy but just so I feel good again


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:

> Were you ever part of the 'pro-ana' movement??? Gosh I was sooo obsessed with this one proana forum back in the day... I spent all my waking hours on there with those girls. We were so, so sick

That is how I spent every night of my teens :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Oh man this is making so sad, this little trip down memory lane. I lost the weight once, I can do it again after the baby is born. Not to the extreme though, still heathy but just so I feel good again

It's making me sad, too. I try not to think of it ever, but I just am so disapointed in myself that I let myself get so fat. You'd think with a history of eating disorders for so many years I wouldn't let it happen. :nope:



Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> Were you ever part of the 'pro-ana' movement??? Gosh I was sooo obsessed with this one proana forum back in the day... I spent all my waking hours on there with those girls. We were so, so sick
> 
> That is how I spent every night of my teens :nope:Click to expand...

Oh, Essie :hugs: It's unfair how many girls eating disorders touch.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my that's scary Sarachka! I've always been slim but just morphologically, plus I love sport so it tends to be muscular thin and the whole world of dieting and losing weight is a mystery to me (the first diet I ever had to do when Holly was in my tum because of GD came as a shock obviously! And it's an 'eat lots but no fast sugar' diet so way off a low calorie slimming diet) The skinniest I ever was was at the birth of Holly but I tried and tried to keep my weight but without biscuits and a baby eating it all up inside me it just wouldn't stay on! I'm an ignoramus about anorexia and eating disorders and confess to having trouble understanding it.:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I remember being so thankful every night that I was thin. I'd be so PLEASED with myself. I'd swear I'd never let it go and never lose control


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> Were you ever part of the 'pro-ana' movement??? Gosh I was sooo obsessed with this one proana forum back in the day... I spent all my waking hours on there with those girls. We were so, so sick
> 
> That is how I spent every night of my teens :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Essie :hugs: It's unfair how many girls eating disorders touch.Click to expand...

My biggest fear is that Lyra will pick up my issues with food and body image.


----------



## Sarachka

I worry about that too Essie. ESP as I got my issues from my mother


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> Were you ever part of the 'pro-ana' movement??? Gosh I was sooo obsessed with this one proana forum back in the day... I spent all my waking hours on there with those girls. We were so, so sick
> 
> That is how I spent every night of my teens :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Essie :hugs: It's unfair how many girls eating disorders touch.Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest fear is that Lyra will pick up my issues with food and body image.Click to expand...

If I had a girl I would have that fear, too. My mother has had an eating disorder since she was a young girl. Her sister, her mother and her mother's mother all had eating disorders as well.


----------



## poas

Cant catch up, colicky growth spurt constantly wanting milk baby today :) Crunch-I think they have 'reconnected' to the same patterns!!
I too would like to join slimming club :) although didnt weigh myself today so shall do so tomoro!
Hope all is well will be back later-hoping Esme does like last night (after whinging all day) and sleeps from 7-4.30....we shall see!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I worry about that too Essie. ESP as I got my issues from my mother

My mum definitely contributed to mine. Even now she comments on everones weight, and will say women at a normal weight are too big. 

She calls Lyra a chunky monkey and says she has thunder thighs. I know she means the Lyra comments as a joke but I really hope she stops them by the time she's old enough to understand.


----------



## poas

Oh and the disorders-I had me one of those too...after my first molar preg I lost half my body weight and ended up in hospital-I'm pretty sure Clare saw me skeletal and gave me a lecture (embarrassing when you think she was my LITTLE sisters friend lol-so wise) right off to feed before Esme kills me with baby evils!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got some shock skinny photos of me after Holly's birth, I'll dare to post them in a mo. Funnily enough when I look at them I am only reminded of the happiest day of my life- Holly's birth and the day I could eat chocolate again!!! But I'm very thin, like a nag :haha:


----------



## addie25

Doctor said all is normal. He said I am going to get bad back pain and cramps bc I'm pregnant with 2 babies and ligt staining is normal so next time I know I don't have to call if it happens.


----------



## Essie

Glad it's all okay Addie, hope you feel reassured now.


----------



## firstbaby25

Haven't had chance to catch up.

My tea was nommo didn't make the ratatouille in the end. Just sweet potato fries and mash and sausages was nice, had chocolate for dessert and I haven't had chance to weigh myself today :blush: I don't have scales... 

I wanted to share the excitement :yipee: I am drawing out names for secret santa :wohoo:


----------



## poas

Yipee!! 'Citin times Jaynie :) are you feeling happier today?


----------



## poas

If my period doesn't come soon.......yaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhh. I have SUCH bad pmt.
And it isn't tiredness-Esme sleeps and most nights so do I. 
Not an 'episode' either, which I am watching/being watched for very carefully, I just feel constantly pissed off!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I am about to look up conversions... Just started sending messages but forgot about currencies. 

This is a better place to tell you all that. Messages are a bit fiddley.


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Yipee!! 'Citin times Jaynie :) are you feeling happier today?

I am actually - I have had such fun doing this. We will all have fun talking about it when all is revealed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka!!! While getting my skinny birth pics off the big computer I also got these...Holly's nub shots:haha:
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









[email protected]
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1









[email protected]
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

That is a boyish nub isn't it?! So my girlish nub is likely a boy with that logic!

Honestly I'm driving myself insane. It is ALL I think about.


----------



## firstbaby25

:ninja: 

:yipee:

I am so excited!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Scrap the :ninja: bit...


----------



## HollyMonkey

For comparison, current baby. Wish they were facing the same way round:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0









008.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Looks very very different from Holly this second nub, it MUST be a little boyling.

Your nub is soooo flat though Sarachka- it's rare that a flat one turns out to be a boy. More common that a sticky up is mistaken


----------



## firstbaby25

Right all done...

If you haven't had an email and you were expecting one let me know cause it's likely that I have your name wrong and some random has received an email telling them to buy someone a gift! 

I am just looking up conversions and checking that all the emails had the correct names :haha: was weird writing my name in one of those emails :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Jaynie!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh yay I nabbed it!! Well then it HAS to be a girl!


----------



## HollyMonkey

These were taken in the hospital to show DH how enormous my boobs got when my milk came in, but I've cut those off but you can see how boney I am! My arms were like chicken legs and all my ribs showed. The dressed one was a day or 2 before she was born and my leggings were all saggy. I was so happy though, that's the big thing, and it was all for my Hollykins:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







skinny 3.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0406.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6









SDC11134.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0344.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0350.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Thankyou for all ur kind words :hugs:
> 
> cmw has been,very happy with Freya she only lost 95g since birth :happydance:
> 
> i didnt like the heal prick test though :(
> 
> bad news i have urine and an infection where stitches are which explains the agony iv been in :(
> 
> 
> are we weighing in today? ill work out how much i need to lose itll be about 6stone :shock:
> itll be ok though ill take it easy ill eat healthy and not on diet for next few weeks x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill have to catch up on all the gossip next week :haha:

Clare..I know, the heel prick is horrible although Cara didn't make a sound when she had hers. Was Freya very upset?
I hope the infection clears soon..that's all you need :(
Take care x


----------



## HollyMonkey

My tummy the day after the birth- I had to cut the boobs off but it's a shame because it's a great skinny arms pic :haha: How cute was she at birth?:cloud9: Big comfy knickers on so they didn't hurt my stitches:haha:
 



Attached Files:







skinny 7.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0382.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0413.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww such beautiful pictures, B! Little Holly BFing :cloud9:

You were quite a skinny minnie! Darn that GD! I hope you are able to hang on to a few more pounds this time round. How much have you gained this pregnancy?


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..sorry for the loss of your pussy cat..very sad :( but yay for your new nephew :cloud9:

Imagine your mum's pupil robbing her! :shock: Does she know who?


----------



## Sarachka

Yowser now we've all seen bethany's tits!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Last of the skinny pics from the hospital and a really cute one of Holly at 1 day old on the hospital bed. She was so sweeeeeeet. But I'd like to get to 50kgs this time, even if it means insulin:thumbup: I hate it when I can see my bones under my skin
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0375.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0376.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0393.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> I know i have prob missed loads and i need to know what pg clares birth story is please ladies and thanks to sezi for texting me addies news
> 
> i gather April or Bethany would of told you our fab news about the house we get keys 9th dec and move the weekend of the 17th ,going to get it all decorated etc first!!!
> 
> Reece had a lovely birthday last tuesday dispite been poorly bless him those of you with FB would of seen his strained happy face at his birthday tea !!!
> 
> BABA Nate is fantastic too very dribbly though but enjoying his rusky bottle at night now nom nom !!
> 
> I hope your all super dooper and i have missed you all tonnes .......im out for tea later with my friend who had the very prem baba ,he came of ventalator today is taking a full feed through tube and got to wear a vest yesterday ;D
> 
> so im off for a bath and when i return i hope i have some goss and tomorrow im posting lissy and mollys presents as we have money whoop whoop xxxx

:haha:
Missed you and your crazy multiposts Hayley :hugs: Welcome back :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Monkey you look so beautiful in those pics - truly happy 


Anyway that's enough of me being nice - u smell x

U should see the pic of me just given birth - not so pretty


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> My baby has a tooth! she was chewing my finger and I felt something sharp on her gum. Her first little tooth had broken the gum.

OMG :cry: This made me feel a bit teary. She's such a big girl :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Awwww such beautiful pictures, B! Little Holly BFing :cloud9:
> 
> You were quite a skinny minnie! Darn that GD! I hope you are able to hang on to a few more pounds this time round. How much have you gained this pregnancy?

:haha: Gained? I only _lose_ weight on my super healthy diet :haha: I fed myself up when I was TTCing to about 49kg knowing that I'd need as much in reserve as possible and am not far off that- Monday I was 48.8 and haven't been below 47.9kg yet so am hoping to keep it up.:thumbup: I weighed about 47kgs at Holly's birth, but last time I only had to do the diet for about 14 weeks because it was diagnosed late whereas this time I have 9 months of it so I will be challenging the top dieticians of Paris soon to see if they can keep a Bethany up to 50 kgs:haha: I'm sure these medical experts like a challenge, and by golly they'll get one with me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yowser now we've all seen bethany's tits!

see below


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was before my milk came in Sarachka, Holly slurping the yummy colostrum!!My milk didn't come in until the 2nd or 3rd day :holly:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awwww such beautiful pictures, B! Little Holly BFing :cloud9:
> 
> You were quite a skinny minnie! Darn that GD! I hope you are able to hang on to a few more pounds this time round. How much have you gained this pregnancy?
> 
> :haha: Gained? I only _lose_ weight on my super healthy diet :haha: I fed myself up when I was TTCing to about 49kg knowing that I'd need as much in reserve as possible and am not far off that- Monday I was 48.8 and haven't been below 47.9kg yet so am hoping to keep it up.:thumbup: I weighed about 47kgs at Holly's birth, but last time I only had to do the diet for about 14 weeks because it was diagnosed late whereas this time I have 9 months of it so I will be challenging the top dieticians of Paris soon to see if they can keep a Bethany up to 50 kgs:haha: I'm sure these medical experts like a challenge, and by golly they'll get one with me!Click to expand...

It must be really so hard! I mean, carbs are pretty much the only way to pack on weight and you simply can't have many of them! Poor B! :nope:

Fingers crossed for you that this time you can reach your goal :) :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Monkey you look so beautiful in those pics - truly happy
> 
> 
> Anyway that's enough of me being nice - u smell x
> 
> U should see the pic of me just given birth - not so pretty

I was sooo happy Crunch :cloud9: And the moment that dh went to the shop on the ground floor of the hospital and came back with a packet of chocolate biscuits was an out of body experience


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awwww such beautiful pictures, B! Little Holly BFing :cloud9:
> 
> You were quite a skinny minnie! Darn that GD! I hope you are able to hang on to a few more pounds this time round. How much have you gained this pregnancy?
> 
> :haha: Gained? I only _lose_ weight on my super healthy diet :haha: I fed myself up when I was TTCing to about 49kg knowing that I'd need as much in reserve as possible and am not far off that- Monday I was 48.8 and haven't been below 47.9kg yet so am hoping to keep it up.:thumbup: I weighed about 47kgs at Holly's birth, but last time I only had to do the diet for about 14 weeks because it was diagnosed late whereas this time I have 9 months of it so I will be challenging the top dieticians of Paris soon to see if they can keep a Bethany up to 50 kgs:haha: I'm sure these medical experts like a challenge, and by golly they'll get one with me!Click to expand...
> 
> It must be really so hard! I mean, carbs are pretty much the only way to pack on weight and you simply can't have many of them! Poor B! :nope:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you that this time you can reach your goal :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, I have ambitions to but ultimately if I just finish up skinny, so long as baby and I are in good health, then so be it:shrug: Took me about 10 minutes to put the weight back on, and my milk supply was fine and dandy and I felt fab so I'm not going to beat myself up too much about it either. The specialists I saw last time about it were fine, and said there's no reason to put on lots of weight when pregnant and reassured me that Holly was getting all she needed, and that's all that worried me, whether Holly was doing ok.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Three greenies *90 77 103*

I like Wednesday because it's market day so I can always get a really nourishing option, my trout was trout-a-licious :thumbup: And just look at that- lunch and dinner practically the same but I cycled at lunchtime!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awwww such beautiful pictures, B! Little Holly BFing :cloud9:
> 
> You were quite a skinny minnie! Darn that GD! I hope you are able to hang on to a few more pounds this time round. How much have you gained this pregnancy?
> 
> :haha: Gained? I only _lose_ weight on my super healthy diet :haha: I fed myself up when I was TTCing to about 49kg knowing that I'd need as much in reserve as possible and am not far off that- Monday I was 48.8 and haven't been below 47.9kg yet so am hoping to keep it up.:thumbup: I weighed about 47kgs at Holly's birth, but last time I only had to do the diet for about 14 weeks because it was diagnosed late whereas this time I have 9 months of it so I will be challenging the top dieticians of Paris soon to see if they can keep a Bethany up to 50 kgs:haha: I'm sure these medical experts like a challenge, and by golly they'll get one with me!Click to expand...
> 
> It must be really so hard! I mean, carbs are pretty much the only way to pack on weight and you simply can't have many of them! Poor B! :nope:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you that this time you can reach your goal :) :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have ambitions to but ultimately if I just finish up skinny, so long as baby and I are in good health, then so be it:shrug: Took me about 10 minutes to put the weight back on, and my milk supply was fine and dandy and I felt fab so I'm not going to beat myself up too much about it either. The specialists I saw last time about it were fine, and said there's no reason to put on lots of weight when pregnant and reassured me that Holly was getting all she needed, and that's all that worried me, whether Holly was doing ok.Click to expand...

Yes, Holly looked perfectly healthy and happy in your pictures! :thumbup: That is all that matters :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Lyra and I went today to get DH Christmas present :shhh: there's a glass making place near me so we went and got her footprint made in glass. She had to put her foot in a bowl of wet sand and then they pour the liquid glass into it so you see how it looks. We are going to pick it up tomorrow. I hope he likes it.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> That was before my milk came in Sarachka, Holly slurping the yummy colostrum!!My milk didn't come in until the 2nd or 3rd day :holly:




Essie said:


> Lyra and I went today to get DH Christmas present :shhh: there's a glass making place near me so we went and got her footprint made in glass. She had to put her foot in a bowl of wet sand and then they pour the liquid glass into it so you see how it looks. We are going to pick it up tomorrow. I hope he likes it.

That sounds amazing ! He will love it for sure.


----------



## HollyMonkey

What a lovely present essie! I'm thinking of getting one of Holly's drawings (scribblings!:haha:) printed big onto canvas for my dh, but haven't decided yet. He'll deffo want a Hollified present and he likes modern art so why not!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> Were you ever part of the 'pro-ana' movement??? Gosh I was sooo obsessed with this one proana forum back in the day... I spent all my waking hours on there with those girls. We were so, so sick
> 
> That is how I spent every night of my teens :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Essie :hugs: It's unfair how many girls eating disorders touch.Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest fear is that Lyra will pick up my issues with food and body image.Click to expand...

Angel is like this, shes tiny but she thinks shes fat because girls at school have called her it!
ive never let the girls know that i starved myself, i dont want them to ever do that!


----------



## LunaLady

So I placed an ad for a part time nanny/domestic help. I just am having a rough time keeping up with pumping, caring for and feeding Rhyko, eating meals, and keeping up with laundry/dishes on my own. And as Rhyko starts staying awake more and more I have less and less time to make sure I get all my pumping in. I have had to let him cry in his swing several times because I just have to get a pumping in and he's awake. :(

I've gotten several responses already, so I'm quite pleased. Hopefully I can interview some people next week and find someone who will be a good fit! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night dudes, time for me to lie down for 8 hours with my eyes shut :sleep:

Thanks again Newbie for your lovely amazing gifts, DH adores them too and tomorrow I'll get pics up to show everyone. 
And Jaynie thanks for doing the SS, very exciting!!

And both Newbie and Jaynie, I can feel a thirst for OPK pics coming on, I hope you will oblige with pics soon :flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs: :kiss: all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, Jaynie! Thanks for organizing the Secret Santa!! :dance: So exciting!!! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Looks very very different from Holly this second nub, it MUST be a little boyling.
> 
> Your nub is soooo flat though Sarachka- it's rare that a flat one turns out to be a boy. More common that a sticky up is mistaken

i think i give up on guessing with you guys haha! one minute im convinced youre having a girl the next i think well maybe it is boy (you know mothers instinct etc)


----------



## mummyApril

oh i missed the turtle party :( i was too busy blitzing the house! bedroom done, living room done, hallway done, bathroom in bleach soak lol, girls bedroom half done, kitchen done! will finish the rest tomorrow but i thought id do it tonight as i had a carvery and thats not very dietish so thought id burn it off!


----------



## mummyApril

im sure you all wanted to know that


----------



## mummyApril

i loved all the pics tonight! such a :cloud9: moment for you B!


----------



## mummyApril

Luna good idea with the help! if i could get someone to do my housework i would but then id get annoyed they werent doing it the right way lol


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :hi:

Just a quick post from me as I'm about to go off to bed. OH has been in bed since 8pm as he has a stinking cold. I did Cara's night time routine myself as if there's a slight chance I could avoid her getting his cold, I'll give it a go. I'll probably get it anyway :shrug:

Regarding the turtle slimming/fattening club....Sezi made a couple of good points and although you're all adults and I do not wish to nanny you in any way, do you wish to go ahead with this? I've had my own issues and been in bad places so I understand. Now though, I just want to eat less (and better) and move more which is my plan. 

I would really hate to, in any way, contribute to anyone returning to bad habits. When I hear some of you say "you had it all" and then I see your pics it literally makes me wince. The chances are when you thought you "had it all" you had nothing, at least that's what it was like for me. I will not go back there but I do need to shed my baby weight and get fitter, so that's my goal :thumbup: It can be done off thread if that might be a better option? Let me know what you think..and please be honest.

Nuv you all and good night :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

this was a photo when i started to put on weight age 13 trousers, dont really have any others
 



Attached Files:







n624932657_594806_888.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Luna good idea with the help! if i could get someone to do my housework i would but then id get annoyed they werent doing it the right way lol

Yes, I think whoever I pick will get extensive training :haha: Particularly in the laundry department. I hate having clothes ruined by the laundry machines! :nope:

But, I am not quite as OCD as you are with the cleaning :haha: I wish I was! My house would be a lot neater!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hope this isn't in bad taste after tonight's discussions..but it made me chuckle :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :hi:
> 
> Just a quick post from me as I'm about to go off to bed. OH has been in bed since 8pm as he has a stinking cold. I did Cara's night time routine myself as if there's a slight chance I could avoid her getting his cold, I'll give it a go. I'll probably get it anyway :shrug:
> 
> Regarding the turtle slimming/fattening club....Sezi made a couple of good points and although you're all adults and I do not wish to nanny you in any way, do you wish to go ahead with this? I've had my own issues and been in bad places so I understand. Now though, I just want to eat less (and better) and move more which is my plan.
> 
> I would really hate to, in any way, contribute to anyone returning to bad habits. When I hear some of you say "you had it all" and then I see your pics it literally makes me wince. The chances are when you thought you "had it all" you had nothing, at least that's what it was like for me. I will not go back there but I do need to shed my baby weight and get fitter, so that's my goal :thumbup: It can be done off thread if that might be a better option? Let me know what you think..and please be honest.
> 
> Nuv you all and good night :hugs::kiss:

when i suggested the slimming club thingy i didnt mean to extreme etc, i mean eat healthy (or not) and exercise as you feel is good for you, no competition! Just lose/gain what you feel is comfortable in yourself, i definitely in it for the fitter way of life, but just thought if we were to support each other it would be much more beneficial :)


----------



## LunaLady

:haha: Kit! That's funny! You find such funny stuff :haha:


----------



## cassie04

*OMG* just had to come on after getting jaynie's message about secret santa.........i peed my pants with excitement!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Luna good idea with the help! if i could get someone to do my housework i would but then id get annoyed they werent doing it the right way lol
> 
> Yes, I think whoever I pick will get extensive training :haha: Particularly in the laundry department. I hate having clothes ruined by the laundry machines! :nope:
> 
> But, I am not quite as OCD as you are with the cleaning :haha: I wish I was! My house would be a lot neater!! :haha:Click to expand...

im not quite there yet i wish i was too! everything HAS to be clean but theres toys bits and bobs etc lying about a lot of the time, i just dont have the time to do it all lol x


----------



## mummyApril

my little dj James hitting the beats haha (they are actually hello kitty earmuffs but we wont tell him that) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







jamesbeat.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

night all x


----------



## poas

Oooh I got so many ideas :) Good job Jaynie!
B your pics are lovely-I look like a sack of shit in the photo's taken just after Esme was born-I cried when I saw them and asked Ed why the hell he didn't tell me to tie my hair back?!?! His answer of ''you looked beautiful'' was crappy and it is something I wish was done differently (go figure-I have an almost 2wk overdue,10lb8 baby,by induction and with hideous tearing, and it is the photo's I wish I could change?!)
I hope Esme is more settled tomorrow evening-twas awful seeing her so uncomfortable :(
Is everyone pm'ing Jaynie their adress then?Only I don't have my 'secret santee's' address,but obviously if I ask for it the jig is up!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :hi:
> 
> Just a quick post from me as I'm about to go off to bed. OH has been in bed since 8pm as he has a stinking cold. I did Cara's night time routine myself as if there's a slight chance I could avoid her getting his cold, I'll give it a go. I'll probably get it anyway :shrug:
> 
> Regarding the turtle slimming/fattening club....Sezi made a couple of good points and although you're all adults and I do not wish to nanny you in any way, do you wish to go ahead with this? I've had my own issues and been in bad places so I understand. Now though, I just want to eat less (and better) and move more which is my plan.
> 
> I would really hate to, in any way, contribute to anyone returning to bad habits. When I hear some of you say "you had it all" and then I see your pics it literally makes me wince. The chances are when you thought you "had it all" you had nothing, at least that's what it was like for me. I will not go back there but I do need to shed my baby weight and get fitter, so that's my goal :thumbup: It can be done off thread if that might be a better option? Let me know what you think..and please be honest.
> 
> Nuv you all and good night :hugs::kiss:
> 
> when i suggested the slimming club thingy i didnt mean to extreme etc, i mean eat healthy (or not) and exercise as you feel is good for you, no competition! Just lose/gain what you feel is comfortable in yourself, i definitely in it for the fitter way of life, but just thought if we were to support each other it would be much more beneficial :)Click to expand...

I personally think it will all be just fine. In this day and age it seems nearly every woman has body image issues and has had some form of disordered eating in her life, however mild.

And for me, a big part of my eating disorder was feeling like i was alone and no one understood me. I am so lucky to have you girls and with you i feel i can do anything. You all helped me through the most difficult time of my life. i have never had such a wonderful support system. That is why, for myself, i feel confident that i will be okay :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

stupid anxiety! had enough will have to talk to my doctor, for once i dont think im going to die from my c section but because i swallowed a bit of my tooth with filling, which means somethings going to happen because theres mercury in it, as my throat feels swollen, which is probably just the anxiety, but i just cant get rid of this feelings and refuse to sleep incase i dont wake up *sigh*. Thought id write it down might make me feel safer :/


----------



## LunaLady

April :hugs:
It is a valid concern, I think, but there's nothing you can do about it. However I don't think dentists would put something in people's mouths that would be fatal if swallowed :) 
Try to get some sleep ;)


----------



## poas

Ah April-I suffer from anxious periods when I am having a bipolar episode-it is hideous, my heart goes out to you :hugs:
Luna how is that gorge little man of yours? Any more improvement on the boob?


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Ah April-I suffer from anxious periods when I am having a bipolar episode-it is hideous, my heart goes out to you :hugs:
> Luna how is that gorge little man of yours? Any more improvement on the boob?

Hi Lissy :hugs:

Rhyko is doing well. He gave his first smile today, I think! We'll see if he keeps it up.

He's not really breastfeeding. I just don't have the help during the day to keep working with him on it. He breastfed tonight for 15 minutes, so that was nice. But it really is just one session here and there. I've no hope he'll actually make it to exclusive breastfeeding :nope:

I hope you and Esme are doing well! :cloud9:


----------



## poas

I have such a bad headache :( Esme slept from 8pm-8.55pm-woke for half an oz of milk, then slept solidly from 9-7am....she is now asleep again and I hope I will be once I've packed Harri off to school! 
I hope everyone else is having a better start to the day (I mean headache not Es!) xx


----------



## poas

That is a shame Luna, but you've done everything humanly (super humanly if you ask me!!) in your powers to get him there-It's very common in preemies I read? That they just take to a bottle easier-nonetheless I know it isn't nice to not be able to feed xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Morning rat fans ! 

Lauren seems to be on a eating binge - bed at 8 and she woke up at 2 and drunk 8oz ??? Then back to sleep until 7.30 ?
Strange !
Think I will give my club one last try today - no one ever turns up, and it's free !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning gals :flower:

Holly and I are off to the English Christmas Market today- just had my body builders breakfast of egg and cheese on brown and muesli with yoghurt since we're walking there. Just cakes and crap I think but Holly will like it. Then we'll scoot up the hill from there into town since I need a square of Liberty fabric in turquoise and lime shades for my mum's Christmas pressie I'm making her, and a pretty button.:kiss: New avatar is from breakfast time this morning taken on my phone :awww: Her smile makes me so happy :cloud9:

Have lovely days all, grey foggy one here, perfect for walking :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> That is a shame Luna, but you've done everything humanly (super humanly if you ask me!!) in your powers to get him there-It's very common in preemies I read? That they just take to a bottle easier-nonetheless I know it isn't nice to not be able to feed xxx

I think you have done amazing as well ! 
Also I think it can be more difficult for preemies - Lauren would only feed well
If I got my flow going for her, it seem to be the suckle at the start that made her fall asleep rather than feed xx 

Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Commenting whilst feeding is hard ! My iPhone is mean to me


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all! :flower:

Well, I have a very sick OH. He has a particularly viscious cold an has had to take a day off sick :shock: We don't generally do sick time unless a leg is hanging off or something! :haha: I seriously hope Cara doesn't get it :wacko:

Anyhoooo..not much to catch up on I see....happy Thursdays all :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

At the midwife later. She'll weigh me and I'll want to die but it probably all crap as I STILL haven't been to the loo yet!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> At the midwife later. She'll weigh me and I'll want to die but it probably all crap as I STILL haven't been to the loo yet!!!!!!!

They never weighed me, the gp told me to eat a pear in the morning and one in the evening and it should get you going. It worked a treat x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :hi:
> 
> Just a quick post from me as I'm about to go off to bed. OH has been in bed since 8pm as he has a stinking cold. I did Cara's night time routine myself as if there's a slight chance I could avoid her getting his cold, I'll give it a go. I'll probably get it anyway :shrug:
> 
> Regarding the turtle slimming/fattening club....Sezi made a couple of good points and although you're all adults and I do not wish to nanny you in any way, do you wish to go ahead with this? I've had my own issues and been in bad places so I understand. Now though, I just want to eat less (and better) and move more which is my plan.
> 
> I would really hate to, in any way, contribute to anyone returning to bad habits. When I hear some of you say "you had it all" and then I see your pics it literally makes me wince. The chances are when you thought you "had it all" you had nothing, at least that's what it was like for me. I will not go back there but I do need to shed my baby weight and get fitter, so that's my goal :thumbup: It can be done off thread if that might be a better option? Let me know what you think..and please be honest.
> 
> Nuv you all and good night :hugs::kiss:
> 
> when i suggested the slimming club thingy i didnt mean to extreme etc, i mean eat healthy (or not) and exercise as you feel is good for you, no competition! Just lose/gain what you feel is comfortable in yourself, i definitely in it for the fitter way of life, but just thought if we were to support each other it would be much more beneficial :)Click to expand...

Yeah April..this was my thinking too but maybe not everyone feels the same?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :hi:
> 
> Just a quick post from me as I'm about to go off to bed. OH has been in bed since 8pm as he has a stinking cold. I did Cara's night time routine myself as if there's a slight chance I could avoid her getting his cold, I'll give it a go. I'll probably get it anyway :shrug:
> 
> Regarding the turtle slimming/fattening club....Sezi made a couple of good points and although you're all adults and I do not wish to nanny you in any way, do you wish to go ahead with this? I've had my own issues and been in bad places so I understand. Now though, I just want to eat less (and better) and move more which is my plan.
> 
> I would really hate to, in any way, contribute to anyone returning to bad habits. When I hear some of you say "you had it all" and then I see your pics it literally makes me wince. The chances are when you thought you "had it all" you had nothing, at least that's what it was like for me. I will not go back there but I do need to shed my baby weight and get fitter, so that's my goal :thumbup: It can be done off thread if that might be a better option? Let me know what you think..and please be honest.
> 
> Nuv you all and good night :hugs::kiss:
> 
> when i suggested the slimming club thingy i didnt mean to extreme etc, i mean eat healthy (or not) and exercise as you feel is good for you, no competition! Just lose/gain what you feel is comfortable in yourself, i definitely in it for the fitter way of life, but just thought if we were to support each other it would be much more beneficial :)Click to expand...
> 
> I personally think it will all be just fine. In this day and age it seems nearly every woman has body image issues and has had some form of disordered eating in her life, however mild.
> 
> And for me, a big part of my eating disorder was feeling like i was alone and no one understood me. I am so lucky to have you girls and with you i feel i can do anything. You all helped me through the most difficult time of my life. i have never had such a wonderful support system. That is why, for myself, i feel confident that i will be okay :hugs:Click to expand...

Agreed Luna...when I had my issues I felt I had nothing going for me whatsoever..now I think I have everything going for me and am the luckiest person in the world. The past will be staying in the past for me and that also makes me very fortunate :flower:

I too am so glad to have you all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> stupid anxiety! had enough will have to talk to my doctor, for once i dont think im going to die from my c section but because i swallowed a bit of my tooth with filling, which means somethings going to happen because theres mercury in it, as my throat feels swollen, which is probably just the anxiety, but i just cant get rid of this feelings and refuse to sleep incase i dont wake up *sigh*. Thought id write it down might make me feel safer :/

Oh dear..hope you managed to get some sleep April...:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ah April-I suffer from anxious periods when I am having a bipolar episode-it is hideous, my heart goes out to you :hugs:
> Luna how is that gorge little man of yours? Any more improvement on the boob?
> 
> Hi Lissy :hugs:
> 
> Rhyko is doing well. He gave his first smile today, I think! We'll see if he keeps it up.
> 
> He's not really breastfeeding. I just don't have the help during the day to keep working with him on it. He breastfed tonight for 15 minutes, so that was nice. But it really is just one session here and there. I've no hope he'll actually make it to exclusive breastfeeding :nope:
> 
> I hope you and Esme are doing well! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Aww, once they start smiling generally there's no stopping them, so I look forward to some gorgeous pics of the little man cheesing away :hugs:

I'm sorry the BFing has been so uphill but you have done an amazing job with the hand you've been dealt. Much better than I would have done had our situations been reversed!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I have such a bad headache :( Esme slept from 8pm-8.55pm-woke for half an oz of milk, then slept solidly from 9-7am....she is now asleep again and I hope I will be once I've packed Harri off to school!
> I hope everyone else is having a better start to the day (I mean headache not Es!) xx

Wow, Esme is a fantastic sleeper eh? I'm very impressed considering she's still only ickle :thumbup:

Hope your head improves m'love :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Yes of course it was suggested to be helpful, and it will be. It's just when youve really sort of "been all the way" with things like that anything can trigger. Jus'sayin.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning rat fans !
> 
> Lauren seems to be on a eating binge - bed at 8 and she woke up at 2 and drunk 8oz ??? Then back to sleep until 7.30 ?
> Strange !
> Think I will give my club one last try today - no one ever turns up, and it's free !

Good morning Crunchster :flower:

Little L is doing well eh? The sleeping pattern is changing for the better and with more milk in her tum she will just go longer and longer :happydance:

Is it a mother/baby club you are talking about?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning gals :flower:
> 
> Holly and I are off to the English Christmas Market today- just had my body builders breakfast of egg and cheese on brown and muesli with yoghurt since we're walking there. Just cakes and crap I think but Holly will like it. Then we'll scoot up the hill from there into town since I need a square of Liberty fabric in turquoise and lime shades for my mum's Christmas pressie I'm making her, and a pretty button.:kiss: New avatar is from breakfast time this morning taken on my phone :awww: Her smile makes me so happy :cloud9:
> 
> Have lovely days all, grey foggy one here, perfect for walking :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

LOVE your new avatar..she's the most beautiful little thing ever :cloud9:

Hope you have a lovely day at the market :hugs: Pics will obviously be required :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> At the midwife later. She'll weigh me and I'll want to die but it probably all crap as I STILL haven't been to the loo yet!!!!!!!
> 
> They never weighed me, the gp told me to eat a pear in the morning and one in the evening and it should get you going. It worked a treat xClick to expand...

I was weighed twice my whole pregnancy..they just didn't seem to bother about it :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Good I hope they don't weigh me! She did first time. I don't really know what she'll do todaY


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks Luna, Lissy and Kit managed to go to sleep at about 4, waking up feeling like an idiot! 
Hope you're all ok! X


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning guys! 

Kit I'll be fine. Sometimes I wish I could get that attitude back - the truth is no matter how little I ate it was always healthy it was like B's diet except I cut dairy out because it helps eczema apparently. But I couldn't do that now AND feed Adam so I will have to be as healthy as I can! Thanks for your concern though :hugs: t'is lovely. 

I've still not done Adam's CV. See it's still my responsibility to do it. Going for hair curling later :yipee: then later, after that I am going to nip in to town and mooch for secret Santa presents :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yes of course it was suggested to be helpful, and it will be. It's just when youve really sort of "been all the way" with things like that anything can trigger. Jus'sayin.

..and you were right to say. I selfishly hadn't really considered that because I'M not there any more it would be ok.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning rat fans !
> 
> Lauren seems to be on a eating binge - bed at 8 and she woke up at 2 and drunk 8oz ??? Then back to sleep until 7.30 ?
> Strange !
> Think I will give my club one last try today - no one ever turns up, and it's free !
> 
> Good morning Crunchster :flower:
> 
> Little L is doing well eh? The sleeping pattern is changing for the better and with more milk in her tum she will just go longer and longer :happydance:
> 
> Is it a mother/baby club you are talking about?Click to expand...

Hi kitty Kat 

Miss L has certainty managed to get herself into a routine, she also seems to be sleeping deeper,If that makes sense? I truly think she will drop that one feed soon and treat us all to some big sleeps.

Indeed it is - no one turned up last week ? So I went shoping ha ha 

Has dh got the dreaded man flu ?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Thanks Luna, Lissy and Kit managed to go to sleep at about 4, waking up feeling like an idiot!
> Hope you're all ok! X

You're not an idiot, far from it. Anxiety and related conditions are not funny. Have you ever had proper support for it?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Good I hope they don't weigh me! She did first time. I don't really know what she'll do todaY

Well for me, that was it until the very end of my pregnancy and the only reason they do that is so that if you need drugs for labour, they know the dosage.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Kit I'll be fine. Sometimes I wish I could get that attitude back - the truth is no matter how little I ate it was always healthy it was like B's diet except I cut dairy out because it helps eczema apparently. But I couldn't do that now AND feed Adam so I will have to be as healthy as I can! Thanks for your concern though :hugs: t'is lovely.
> 
> I've still not done Adam's CV. See it's still my responsibility to do it. Going for hair curling later :yipee: then later, after that I am going to nip in to town and mooch for secret Santa presents :happydance:

Thanks Jaynie :hugs:

Have a great curly/shopping day :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Good I hope they don't weigh me! She did first time. I don't really know what she'll do todaY
> 
> Well for me, that was it until the very end of my pregnancy and the only reason they do that is so that if you need drugs for labour, they know the dosage.Click to expand...

I didn't have any late term appts, so I missed that bit - so just once at booking. 

You will hear the heartbeat today !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning rat fans !
> 
> Lauren seems to be on a eating binge - bed at 8 and she woke up at 2 and drunk 8oz ??? Then back to sleep until 7.30 ?
> Strange !
> Think I will give my club one last try today - no one ever turns up, and it's free !
> 
> Good morning Crunchster :flower:
> 
> Little L is doing well eh? The sleeping pattern is changing for the better and with more milk in her tum she will just go longer and longer :happydance:
> 
> Is it a mother/baby club you are talking about?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi kitty Kat
> 
> Miss L has certainty managed to get herself into a routine, she also seems to be sleeping deeper,If that makes sense? I truly think she will drop that one feed soon and treat us all to some big sleeps.
> 
> Indeed it is - no one turned up last week ? So I went shoping ha ha
> 
> Has dh got the dreaded man flu ?Click to expand...

Yes, the deeper and longer sleeps are a very welcome thing when they eventually come :happydance:

Yes, he's actually properly ill. For all he will normally complain about a cold or bug etc, he'll just get on with things. This time he's floored completely. Very, very unusual. Not looking forward to catching this one :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Luna, Lissy and Kit managed to go to sleep at about 4, waking up feeling like an idiot!
> Hope you're all ok! X
> 
> You're not an idiot, far from it. Anxiety and related conditions are not funny. Have you ever had proper support for it?Click to expand...

:nope: but im going to seek maybe some counselling/hypnotherapy! Something has to work, but i think counselling might help in the long run, but never been a fan of talking to people face to face about my 'problems'


----------



## mummyApril

James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around


----------



## Sarachka

A few people have commented on a bump showing today. I feel like saying "it's poooooo!"


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Luna, Lissy and Kit managed to go to sleep at about 4, waking up feeling like an idiot!
> Hope you're all ok! X
> 
> You're not an idiot, far from it. Anxiety and related conditions are not funny. Have you ever had proper support for it?Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: but im going to seek maybe some counselling/hypnotherapy! Something has to work, but i think counselling might help in the long run, but never been a fan of talking to people face to face about my 'problems'Click to expand...

Sometimes it's the only way to properly deal with things :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around

Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> A few people have commented on a bump showing today. I feel like saying "it's poooooo!"

:haha:

Do it! The reaction alone would be worth it!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Luna, Lissy and Kit managed to go to sleep at about 4, waking up feeling like an idiot!
> Hope you're all ok! X
> 
> You're not an idiot, far from it. Anxiety and related conditions are not funny. Have you ever had proper support for it?Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: but im going to seek maybe some counselling/hypnotherapy! Something has to work, but i think counselling might help in the long run, but never been a fan of talking to people face to face about my 'problems'Click to expand...

I want counselling! I'm starting to think it will really help. I have issues.


----------



## kit_cat

Molly says hi and hopes to be on on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around
> 
> Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!Click to expand...

Kit my Emily didn't roll over until about 9 months :dohh:, she hated to be on her tummy. And she didn't crawl either. She had her own unique style-shuffling on her bottom which looked like skiing :haha:.
Let me find some picture.

They all will do things when they are ready ... or skip them completely :)


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around
> 
> Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit my Emily didn't roll over until about 9 months :dohh:, she hated to be on her tummy. And she didn't crawl either. She had her own unique style-shuffling on her bottom which looked like skiing :haha:.
> Let me find some picture.
> 
> They all will do things when they are ready ... or skip them completely :)Click to expand...

Ah thanks emandi. I feel much better now :thumbup: We get so hung up on timescales sometimes eh? You're right, babies do what they do when they are ready and not a minute before!

I look forward to those pics :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around
> 
> Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!Click to expand...

girls are definitely slower in doing these things, i think my girls were about 5/6 months! I definitely need another baby if he keeps this up lol x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Luna, Lissy and Kit managed to go to sleep at about 4, waking up feeling like an idiot!
> Hope you're all ok! X
> 
> You're not an idiot, far from it. Anxiety and related conditions are not funny. Have you ever had proper support for it?Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: but im going to seek maybe some counselling/hypnotherapy! Something has to work, but i think counselling might help in the long run, but never been a fan of talking to people face to face about my 'problems'Click to expand...
> 
> I want counselling! I'm starting to think it will really help. I have issues.Click to expand...

me too the last time i went was when i was 15 and i had to otherwise they wouldnt let me back into school, but i hated it, definitely was not ready to open up, but maybe i am now :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around
> 
> Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit my Emily didn't roll over until about 9 months :dohh:, she hated to be on her tummy. And she didn't crawl either. She had her own unique style-shuffling on her bottom which looked like skiing :haha:.
> Let me find some picture.
> 
> They all will do things when they are ready ... or skip them completely :)Click to expand...

hiya Emandi! how are you? wow youre 31 weeks already! that has gone super fast!!! are you enjoying mat leave? x


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around
> 
> Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit my Emily didn't roll over until about 9 months :dohh:, she hated to be on her tummy. And she didn't crawl either. She had her own unique style-shuffling on her bottom which looked like skiing :haha:.
> Let me find some picture.
> 
> They all will do things when they are ready ... or skip them completely :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks emandi. I feel much better now :thumbup: We get so hung up on timescales sometimes eh? You're right, babies do what they do when they are ready and not a minute before!
> 
> I look forward to those pics :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry Kitty can't find these pictures :blush:, must be my DH computer.
I did worry a lot about Emily not making progress which was pointless so I'm hoping to be more relaxed with baby James :)


----------



## firstbaby25

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around
> 
> Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit my Emily didn't roll over until about 9 months :dohh:, she hated to be on her tummy. And she didn't crawl either. She had her own unique style-shuffling on her bottom which looked like skiing :haha:.
> Let me find some picture.
> 
> They all will do things when they are ready ... or skip them completely :)Click to expand...

Shuffling... I did it apparently my old bosses kids did it. Both of them because they're mum did :shrug: if it's an effective way to get round I don't think it's a concern...


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around
> 
> Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit my Emily didn't roll over until about 9 months :dohh:, she hated to be on her tummy. And she didn't crawl either. She had her own unique style-shuffling on her bottom which looked like skiing :haha:.
> Let me find some picture.
> 
> They all will do things when they are ready ... or skip them completely :)Click to expand...
> 
> hiya Emandi! how are you? wow youre 31 weeks already! that has gone super fast!!! are you enjoying mat leave? xClick to expand...

Hello April :flower:, I'm fine thanks, but tbh I do miss working sometimes :blush:. Since I stopped working my pregnancy is dragging. Iit looks like we will stick with with name James, hope you don't mind.
How are you? Your James is adorable, such a character :thumbup:.
Will have to go now have one of those better days when I'm quite busy. Have to hang washing, get some lunch ready, take Emily to her nursery and then I have to get myself to Dartford by buses for my VBAC consultation (vaginal birth after c-section). Then rush back to get Em from nursery.
Like busy days like this one :thumbup:.

Catch you later :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is really trying to roll over today its so funny hes really throwing himself around
> 
> Gosh, I think he'll beat Cara to it. She just won't roll yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Kit my Emily didn't roll over until about 9 months :dohh:, she hated to be on her tummy. And she didn't crawl either. She had her own unique style-shuffling on her bottom which looked like skiing :haha:.
> Let me find some picture.
> 
> They all will do things when they are ready ... or skip them completely :)Click to expand...
> 
> hiya Emandi! how are you? wow youre 31 weeks already! that has gone super fast!!! are you enjoying mat leave? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hello April :flower:, I'm fine thanks, but tbh I do miss working sometimes :blush:. Since I stopped working my pregnancy is dragging. Iit looks like we will stick with with name James, hope you don't mind.
> How are you? Your James is adorable, such a character :thumbup:.
> Will have to go now have one of those better days when I'm quite busy. Have to hang washing, get some lunch ready, take Emily to her nursery and then I have to get myself to Dartford by buses for my VBAC consultation (vaginal birth after c-section). Then rush back to get Em from nursery.
> Like busy days like this one :thumbup:.
> 
> Catch you later :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

of course not its a lovely name :) my great nan and grandad were Emily and James :) 
i didnt know you had a c section! i did v-bac with Faye best decision you can do it :) 
im good thankyou and thankyou James is a little character :) 
have a lovely day and catch up soon x


----------



## mummyApril

im going to wrap turtle childrens/babies christmas presents today me thinks :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's zonked out on me so I've snaffled the moment to have a nice decaf in a bustling frog cafe :coffee: Really nice because I've just schlepped Holly up a long hill and feel like a sit down.

Christmas market was amazing actually- in a beautiful house and there were throngs of English ladies- all come out the woodwork. Holly was just interested in the cake stall and chharmed the lady there who kept giving her chocolate muffins and she ate 3 :shock: No wonder she's asleep now! And Holly bought daddy a little bird ornament and I bought daddy some scones. Now if that isn't a demonstration of the selflessness of love since I can't eat them myself :haha: They had lovely pashminas and jewellry and lamps but a bit pricey, then lots of sewn and knitted and painted things which I tend to look at and think 'oh I can make that' and save some money and then never make the thing myself :haha:

Going to get my fabric soon then I'm thinking along the lines of Japanese for lunch...


----------



## Sarachka

Finally!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since I'm in the turtle fattening club and not the slimming club I've asked the nice man in the bar for some cheese and sausage which he's bringing for me :devil: Holly is still asleep but I have my mum's pressie I'm crocheting so not lonesome but can't catch up on bnb coz it's being too slow! Hope you're all fine and dandy today


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka's dumped her load I believe


----------



## HollyMonkey

I find it amazing how many of you here have had an eating disorder, so imagine in society as a whole that must be a heck of a lot of ladies :shock: If the turtle thread can be taken as a cross section of society. I wonder if it's the same in France? I get the impression the attitude to food here is different but I don't know enough about it- whether it's really food related or more self image related etc. I've never had an eating disorder and I don't think I'm likely to get one now at my ripe old age (and after 2 GD imposed diets:wacko:) but maybe I'll just go stark raving mad when I'm grey and wrinkly and end up wandering around in public with a swimming hat and goggles on or something instead.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually when I'm old and grey I want to dedicate all my time to painting and writing and be one of those lovely intense and busy ladies with knarled hands :cloud9: And go swimming in the Breton sea every day because we'll live in Brittany then, and paint wild dark coastline paintings that at once celebrate life but also reflect the imminence of death with my advancing years. I want to live absolutely to the full right to the end :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I was thinking about that B, the eating thing on here-it MUST have bearing on the ttc front. I know personally-I had already almost had hysterectomy when I stopped eating, but still damaging your body and starving it can't help really.
I'm off to buy chicken food before I get pecked to death!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a point Lissy, I hadn't thought of the ttc side of things. Food for thought, excuse the pun :haha: Holly has just woken up so off to get some Japanese lunch... :happydance:

XxxxX


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Finally!!!

2 stone lighter? :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello lissy please pm me your address im off to PO this after!! and yours is the only one i dont have im sure you sent it already but i have deleted all my inbox msgs ;(


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I find it amazing how many of you here have had an eating disorder, so imagine in society as a whole that must be a heck of a lot of ladies :shock: If the turtle thread can be taken as a cross section of society. I wonder if it's the same in France? I get the impression the attitude to food here is different but I don't know enough about it- whether it's really food related or more self image related etc. I've never had an eating disorder and I don't think I'm likely to get one now at my ripe old age (and after 2 GD imposed diets:wacko:) but maybe I'll just go stark raving mad when I'm grey and wrinkly and end up wandering around in public with a swimming hat and goggles on or something instead.

Hmm, but surely in France, the lifestyle and glossy mags are probably just as likely to promote thin-ness just as much as the UK? Also, eating disorders are very often nothing to do with food but with someone trying to take control in whatever way they can. Also they are a way to relieve stress for some...like self harm I suppose. All very complex :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually when I'm old and grey I want to dedicate all my time to painting and writing and be one of those lovely intense and busy ladies with knarled hands :cloud9: And go swimming in the Breton sea every day because we'll live in Brittany then, and paint wild dark coastline paintings that at once celebrate life but also reflect the imminence of death with my advancing years. I want to live absolutely to the full right to the end :thumbup:

I wish all of this and more for you :thumbup: I think it sounds lovely :cloud9: (less the gnarled hands :haha:)


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> That is a shame Luna, but you've done everything humanly (super humanly if you ask me!!) in your powers to get him there-It's very common in preemies I read? That they just take to a bottle easier-nonetheless I know it isn't nice to not be able to feed xxx
> 
> I think you have done amazing as well !
> Also I think it can be more difficult for preemies - Lauren would only feed well
> If I got my flow going for her, it seem to be the suckle at the start that made her fall asleep rather than feed xx
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Yep, I do think that is the main issue. Gosh it was so terribly difficult to get Rhyko to even eat from his bottle in the NICU. That's why he was there so long. He'd just fall right asleep. My midwife is confident I can get him to breastfeed, but I'm not so sure. He's so funny - sometimes he'll latch right on and feed for 15-20 minutes; other times he screams his head off. :shrug: And every time he feeds on the breast he's hungry again as soon as I move him and he wakes up. I don't think he is very efficient at the breast.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ah April-I suffer from anxious periods when I am having a bipolar episode-it is hideous, my heart goes out to you :hugs:
> Luna how is that gorge little man of yours? Any more improvement on the boob?
> 
> Hi Lissy :hugs:
> 
> Rhyko is doing well. He gave his first smile today, I think! We'll see if he keeps it up.
> 
> He's not really breastfeeding. I just don't have the help during the day to keep working with him on it. He breastfed tonight for 15 minutes, so that was nice. But it really is just one session here and there. I've no hope he'll actually make it to exclusive breastfeeding :nope:
> 
> I hope you and Esme are doing well! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, once they start smiling generally there's no stopping them, so I look forward to some gorgeous pics of the little man cheesing away :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry the BFing has been so uphill but you have done an amazing job with the hand you've been dealt. Much better than I would have done had our situations been reversed!Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit! :hugs: 

Looking forward to being able to share smiley pictures :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Good I hope they don't weigh me! She did first time. I don't really know what she'll do todaY

My midwife was aware of my ED history and offered to not weigh me. She wasn't worried about it at all. :shrug: I wanted to know, though! :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Here goes my first colourful multquote on my shiney new lappy :thumbup:





addie25 said:


> Doctor said all is normal. He said I am going to get bad back pain and cramps bc I'm pregnant with 2 babies and ligt staining is normal so next time I know I don't have to call if it happens.


Hello Addie :hugs: how are you and the twinnybobs? Im glad its just straining and nothing serious but your totally in the within your rights to call up the doctor with any worries after your journey so you must never doubt yourself and just ring sweetness. Do you have any names yet ?




poas said:


> If my period doesn't come soon.......yaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhh. I have SUCH bad pmt.
> And it isn't tiredness-Esme sleeps and most nights so do I.
> Not an 'episode' either, which I am watching/being watched for very carefully, I just feel constantly pissed off!!!


Lissy i have been a b**** basically for the last 15 weeks :blush:i have been so nasty to everyone and snappy and just like a ticking bomb:wacko:........i have decided i cant be naffed with the pill im on and i am having my depo injection on monday when Nate has his 3rd set of jabs:thumbup: are you using anything yet babe? I reckon the pill has sent me lala:dohh: ME NEEDS YA ADDRESS FOR ESMES OUTFIT!!!




HollyMonkey said:


> These were taken in the hospital to show DH how enormous my boobs got when my milk came in, but I've cut those off but you can see how boney I am! My arms were like chicken legs and all my ribs showed. The dressed one was a day or 2 before she was born and my leggings were all saggy. I was so happy though, that's the big thing, and it was all for my Hollykins:hugs:


WOW ...........you do look so happy Bethany and like you say you had a reason for you looking like that :hugs:also the pic's of miss holly are totes gorge :cloud9:




Sarachka said:


> Yowser now we've all seen bethany's tits!


:haha::haha::rofl::rofl::laugh2:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I know i have prob missed loads and i need to know what pg clares birth story is please ladies and thanks to sezi for texting me addies news
> 
> i gather April or Bethany would of told you our fab news about the house we get keys 9th dec and move the weekend of the 17th ,going to get it all decorated etc first!!!
> 
> Reece had a lovely birthday last tuesday dispite been poorly bless him those of you with FB would of seen his strained happy face at his birthday tea !!!
> 
> BABA Nate is fantastic too very dribbly though but enjoying his rusky bottle at night now nom nom !!
> 
> I hope your all super dooper and i have missed you all tonnes .......im out for tea later with my friend who had the very prem baba ,he came of ventalator today is taking a full feed through tube and got to wear a vest yesterday ;D
> 
> so im off for a bath and when i return i hope i have some goss and tomorrow im posting lissy and mollys presents as we have money whoop whoop xxxx
> 
> :haha:
> Missed you and your crazy multiposts Hayley :hugs: Welcome back :flower:Click to expand...

::hi:Kit how are you? Im pleased you missed me sweetie :hugs:how is Miss Cara doing ? I invested in a swirly toy for the buggy bar Nate nuv's it :thumbup:





Essie said:


> Lyra and I went today to get DH Christmas present :shhh: there's a glass making place near me so we went and got her footprint made in glass. She had to put her foot in a bowl of wet sand and then they pour the liquid glass into it so you see how it looks. We are going to pick it up tomorrow. I hope he likes it.

That sounds cool i trust w will see a picture before DH?:winkwink:!!
How is Miss Lyra today?:hugs:



LunaLady said:


> So I placed an ad for a part time nanny/domestic help. I just am having a rough time keeping up with pumping, caring for and feeding Rhyko, eating meals, and keeping up with laundry/dishes on my own. And as Rhyko starts staying awake more and more I have less and less time to make sure I get all my pumping in. I have had to let him cry in his swing several times because I just have to get a pumping in and he's awake. :(
> 
> I've gotten several responses already, so I'm quite pleased. Hopefully I can interview some people next week and find someone who will be a good fit! :thumbup:


Hey Lunalovely i hope you get someone next week to come and help with the chores :hugs:when i was out for tea with my friend last night who had the premmie bebe she was saying how thats all she does pretty much all day sitting next to his inc pumping it made me think of you other pumpiemummies and how much of a splendid job your all doing you should be super proud lady and dont feel so down the jobs can wait the pumping cant :hugs:plus Rhyko sounds like he is gaining weight like a trooper so its doing a great thing :kiss:




mummyApril said:


> my little dj James hitting the beats haha (they are actually hello kitty earmuffs but we wont tell him that) :haha:


AWWWW he is a total gorgepot i think we all had and will continue to have stunners on our thread:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Morning gals :flower:
> 
> Holly and I are off to the English Christmas Market today- just had my body builders breakfast of egg and cheese on brown and muesli with yoghurt since we're walking there. Just cakes and crap I think but Holly will like it. Then we'll scoot up the hill from there into town since I need a square of Liberty fabric in turquoise and lime shades for my mum's Christmas pressie I'm making her, and a pretty button.:kiss: New avatar is from breakfast time this morning taken on my phone :awww: Her smile makes me so happy :cloud9:
> 
> Have lovely days all, grey foggy one here, perfect for walking :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hello :hi:Beffany and Holly on your day out sounds like your having fun and missy is all muffined out :haha:




kit_cat said:


> Molly says hi and hopes to be on on Saturday :thumbup:


Hi:hi:Molly hope you and Mr Leo are well and the girls im posting your present finally for Leo today:thumbup::dohh:




Sarachka said:


> Finally!!!

OHHHH how i missed your humour Sezi:dohh::rofl:

Emandi hello:flower:hope your well and i must admit that i was super bored at the start of ML but indulge lovely whilst you still can:haha:

Clare :hugs:hope you and Miss Freya are well:hugs:you really shouldnt be worrying about your weight yet lovely:hugs:

anyone i missed sorry i did try my best:blush:

There you go how did i do??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Live from the Jap resto waiting for LO to finish nomming her meatballs and rice, brilliant multi post Hayley! :thumbup:

Got some heavenly fabric for my xmas pressie for my mum- gonna make my sis and niece and 2 bestfriends the same- it's a little sewing needles holder. My friend had one the other night at that party so I'm copying it- well dinky and got some lush colours. So excited about them


----------



## addie25

Hiiiiiiii Hayley!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you?? I do not have first names but middle names are Eve and Rose after our grandmothers. :thumbup:

Thanks :hugs: I feel like my doctors r going to think I am nutty but pregnancy is scary and I want to make sure my little girls are happy and healthy!!!


----------



## addie25

Happy Thanksgiving for those who celebrate!!!!! Time to eat eat eat and then eat some more!!!! Gobble gobble gobble!!!!!


----------



## addie25

This secret Santa is sooooooooo much fun!!! I used to play at work and it was fun guessing who my person is. So hmmmmm who is my personnnnnn I know ur out there!! Lol


----------



## new mummy2010

of cause you do addie i dont blame you they should totally understand too


----------



## addie25

He was very nice but he said " Lets try and go 2 weeks without an ultrasounds" :shrug:


----------



## poas

new mummy2010 said:


> Here goes my first colourful multquote on my shiney new lappy :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doctor said all is normal. He said I am going to get bad back pain and cramps bc I'm pregnant with 2 babies and ligt staining is normal so next time I know I don't have to call if it happens.
> 
> 
> Hello Addie :hugs: how are you and the twinnybobs? Im glad its just straining and nothing serious but your totally in the within your rights to call up the doctor with any worries after your journey so you must never doubt yourself and just ring sweetness. Do you have any names yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> If my period doesn't come soon.......yaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhh. I have SUCH bad pmt.
> And it isn't tiredness-Esme sleeps and most nights so do I.
> Not an 'episode' either, which I am watching/being watched for very carefully, I just feel constantly pissed off!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lissy i have been a b**** basically for the last 15 weeks :blush:i have been so nasty to everyone and snappy and just like a ticking bomb:wacko:........i have decided i cant be naffed with the pill im on and i am having my depo injection on monday when Nate has his 3rd set of jabs:thumbup: are you using anything yet babe? I reckon the pill has sent me lala:dohh: ME NEEDS YA ADDRESS FOR ESMES OUTFIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> These were taken in the hospital to show DH how enormous my boobs got when my milk came in, but I've cut those off but you can see how boney I am! My arms were like chicken legs and all my ribs showed. The dressed one was a day or 2 before she was born and my leggings were all saggy. I was so happy though, that's the big thing, and it was all for my Hollykins:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW ...........you do look so happy Bethany and like you say you had a reason for you looking like that :hugs:also the pic's of miss holly are totes gorge :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yowser now we've all seen bethany's tits!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::rofl::rofl::laugh2:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I know i have prob missed loads and i need to know what pg clares birth story is please ladies and thanks to sezi for texting me addies news
> 
> i gather April or Bethany would of told you our fab news about the house we get keys 9th dec and move the weekend of the 17th ,going to get it all decorated etc first!!!
> 
> Reece had a lovely birthday last tuesday dispite been poorly bless him those of you with FB would of seen his strained happy face at his birthday tea !!!
> 
> BABA Nate is fantastic too very dribbly though but enjoying his rusky bottle at night now nom nom !!
> 
> I hope your all super dooper and i have missed you all tonnes .......im out for tea later with my friend who had the very prem baba ,he came of ventalator today is taking a full feed through tube and got to wear a vest yesterday ;D
> 
> so im off for a bath and when i return i hope i have some goss and tomorrow im posting lissy and mollys presents as we have money whoop whoop xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> Missed you and your crazy multiposts Hayley :hugs: Welcome back :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ::hi:Kit how are you? Im pleased you missed me sweetie :hugs:how is Miss Cara doing ? I invested in a swirly toy for the buggy bar Nate nuv's it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra and I went today to get DH Christmas present :shhh: there's a glass making place near me so we went and got her footprint made in glass. She had to put her foot in a bowl of wet sand and then they pour the liquid glass into it so you see how it looks. We are going to pick it up tomorrow. I hope he likes it.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds cool i trust w will see a picture before DH?:winkwink:!!
> How is Miss Lyra today?:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So I placed an ad for a part time nanny/domestic help. I just am having a rough time keeping up with pumping, caring for and feeding Rhyko, eating meals, and keeping up with laundry/dishes on my own. And as Rhyko starts staying awake more and more I have less and less time to make sure I get all my pumping in. I have had to let him cry in his swing several times because I just have to get a pumping in and he's awake. :(
> 
> I've gotten several responses already, so I'm quite pleased. Hopefully I can interview some people next week and find someone who will be a good fit! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Lunalovely i hope you get someone next week to come and help with the chores :hugs:when i was out for tea with my friend last night who had the premmie bebe she was saying how thats all she does pretty much all day sitting next to his inc pumping it made me think of you other pumpiemummies and how much of a splendid job your all doing you should be super proud lady and dont feel so down the jobs can wait the pumping cant :hugs:plus Rhyko sounds like he is gaining weight like a trooper so its doing a great thing :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my little dj James hitting the beats haha (they are actually hello kitty earmuffs but we wont tell him that) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWWWW he is a total gorgepot i think we all had and will continue to have stunners on our thread:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning gals :flower:
> 
> Holly and I are off to the English Christmas Market today- just had my body builders breakfast of egg and cheese on brown and muesli with yoghurt since we're walking there. Just cakes and crap I think but Holly will like it. Then we'll scoot up the hill from there into town since I need a square of Liberty fabric in turquoise and lime shades for my mum's Christmas pressie I'm making her, and a pretty button.:kiss: New avatar is from breakfast time this morning taken on my phone :awww: Her smile makes me so happy :cloud9:
> 
> Have lovely days all, grey foggy one here, perfect for walking :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello :hi:Beffany and Holly on your day out sounds like your having fun and missy is all muffined out :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly says hi and hopes to be on on Saturday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi:hi:Molly hope you and Mr Leo are well and the girls im posting your present finally for Leo today:thumbup::dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Finally!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OHHHH how i missed your humour Sezi:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Emandi hello:flower:hope your well and i must admit that i was super bored at the start of ML but indulge lovely whilst you still can:haha:
> 
> Clare :hugs:hope you and Miss Freya are well:hugs:you really shouldnt be worrying about your weight yet lovely:hugs:
> 
> anyone i missed sorry i did try my best:blush:
> 
> There you go how did i do??Click to expand...

Lovely post :) I cannot go on pill/injection/coil/implant etc as I have a tendancy to produce too much hormones (molar pregnancies) so just going back to condoms and prayers!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I find it amazing how many of you here have had an eating disorder, so imagine in society as a whole that must be a heck of a lot of ladies :shock: If the turtle thread can be taken as a cross section of society. I wonder if it's the same in France? I get the impression the attitude to food here is different but I don't know enough about it- whether it's really food related or more self image related etc. I've never had an eating disorder and I don't think I'm likely to get one now at my ripe old age (and after 2 GD imposed diets:wacko:) but maybe I'll just go stark raving mad when I'm grey and wrinkly and end up wandering around in public with a swimming hat and goggles on or something instead.

I can chip in here since I feel i'm one of them - I think women are prone to it in stress for me it was control I had this really intense possessive relationship with Adam and because of how we got together with me having Joe too he was so controlling and manipulative and for me my food was the one thing I could control. I like losing weight it became such a buzz. It replaced fun in my life. I stopped drinking altogether (this was when I was a student) and had a strict meal plan. It took ages for people to get on to it, as I say it was control so if I drank I would only eat fruit and veg to replace the little carbs I ate with wine. I still maintain that I was healthier then than now. Not mentally but physically.


----------



## Sarachka

I dunno if we will ever do contraception again. Probs just use pull out


----------



## cassie04

Im home from uni eventually :happydance:....

soooooo I deffo ordered my presents last night online for secret santa than done some stuff for the person in question!FAR TOOOOO BLOODY EXCITED!

I need to confirm the rules.......do you ever tell the person your their secret santa...........the suspision will just kill me :dohh:

anyway im munching some food and gonna have a catch up


:hi: hiiiiiiiiiii everone


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> I was thinking about that B, the eating thing on here-it MUST have bearing on the ttc front. I know personally-I had already almost had hysterectomy when I stopped eating, but still damaging your body and starving it can't help really.
> I'm off to buy chicken food before I get pecked to death!!

I still got my periods and that - I was just a control freak in the food sense.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I find it amazing how many of you here have had an eating disorder, so imagine in society as a whole that must be a heck of a lot of ladies :shock: If the turtle thread can be taken as a cross section of society. I wonder if it's the same in France? I get the impression the attitude to food here is different but I don't know enough about it- whether it's really food related or more self image related etc. I've never had an eating disorder and I don't think I'm likely to get one now at my ripe old age (and after 2 GD imposed diets:wacko:) but maybe I'll just go stark raving mad when I'm grey and wrinkly and end up wandering around in public with a swimming hat and goggles on or something instead.
> 
> Hmm, but surely in France, the lifestyle and glossy mags are probably just as likely to promote thin-ness just as much as the UK? Also, eating disorders are very often nothing to do with food but with someone trying to take control in whatever way they can. Also they are a way to relieve stress for some...like self harm I suppose. All very complex :wacko:Click to expand...

OMG I promise I didn't read this before I posted that. Great minds and all...


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: Another nommo thing bites the dust, Japanese :cry: On the 25th October at 13 weeks I had the exact same meal as today and got a 100 and today got a 136 :cry: It really has come at 17 weeks, I'm going to email my new diabetes doc and ask how many high readings are acceptable before I have to see her. It's the white rice that did it :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> I dunno if we will ever do contraception again. Probs just use pull out

I've used that method with Adam now for ummmm 5 years. Works for us and his poofuck sperm and my rubbish eggs.


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I find it amazing how many of you here have had an eating disorder, so imagine in society as a whole that must be a heck of a lot of ladies :shock: If the turtle thread can be taken as a cross section of society. I wonder if it's the same in France? I get the impression the attitude to food here is different but I don't know enough about it- whether it's really food related or more self image related etc. I've never had an eating disorder and I don't think I'm likely to get one now at my ripe old age (and after 2 GD imposed diets:wacko:) but maybe I'll just go stark raving mad when I'm grey and wrinkly and end up wandering around in public with a swimming hat and goggles on or something instead.
> 
> I can chip in here since I feel i'm one of them - I think women are prone to it in stress for me it was control I had this really intense possessive relationship with Adam and because of how we got together with me having Joe too he was so controlling and manipulative and for me my food was the one thing I could control. I like losing weight it became such a buzz. It replaced fun in my life. I stopped drinking altogether (this was when I was a student) and had a strict meal plan. It took ages for people to get on to it, as I say it was control so if I drank I would only eat fruit and veg to replace the little carbs I ate with wine. I still maintain that I was healthier then than now. Not mentally but physically.Click to expand...

awwww jaynie big hugs :hugs: I AM the complete opposite typical student junk food nom nom! I will never be able to give up my food i actually love food more than dave :haha: but i will work out. you have an absolute lushy figure i would die for! and your going to look sooooo cute when you get your little preggo belly! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> Im home from uni eventually :happydance:....
> 
> soooooo I deffo ordered my presents last night online for secret santa than done some stuff for the person in question!FAR TOOOOO BLOODY EXCITED!
> 
> I need to confirm the rules.......do you ever tell the person your their secret santa...........the suspision will just kill me :dohh:
> 
> anyway im munching some food and gonna have a catch up
> 
> 
> :hi: hiiiiiiiiiii everone

You can reveal all *in the present* - if you are sending a card then that's different. You won't always automatically know that that person is your secret santa because i'm goint to try and send a card to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Or am I :-k :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I dunno if we will ever do contraception again. Probs just use pull out
> 
> I've used that method with Adam now for ummmm 5 years. Works for us and his poofuck sperm and my rubbish eggs.Click to expand...

Pull out worked for years with my ex too!! But since I really really can't have another kid since they say 2 max for GD ladies or you tempt fate in getting diabetes afterwards I'll probably use the nuova ring which I did with DH for the first couple of years- it didn't change my racing times which was my main concern at the time but I won't be running much after this one so that bothers me not. It was alright, I hate the notion of being hormonally tampered with though and want to avoid all hormonal contraception if poss :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I need to go out now. Have got some PM's to reply to might be able to do it at my Nana's but it might be later on. I haven't forgotten any of you.

Gosh i'm so busy jobhunting, managing a house, partaking in free pampering, knitting, reading, seeing adam, cooking the tea. It never stops.

I leave you with this attached photo of my lovely do. I love it, course it's flat as the rats tails again now... My hair is just so lank.
 



Attached Files:







Hair do.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Im home from uni eventually :happydance:....
> 
> soooooo I deffo ordered my presents last night online for secret santa than done some stuff for the person in question!FAR TOOOOO BLOODY EXCITED!
> 
> I need to confirm the rules.......do you ever tell the person your their secret santa...........the suspision will just kill me :dohh:
> 
> anyway im munching some food and gonna have a catch up
> 
> 
> :hi: hiiiiiiiiiii everone
> 
> You can reveal all *in the present* - if you are sending a card then that's different. You won't always automatically know that that person is your secret santa because i'm goint to try and send a card to everyone :thumbup:Click to expand...

So just to clarify cos im a bit simple and have nearly said who it is a million times! I can send her the present and put a label on saying "love cassie xxx" :shrug: 

Who ever is my secret santa please dont put "love from ?????? " it will ruin my christmas trying to work it out! i will not be able to focus on my xmas dinner!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> I need to go out now. Have got some PM's to reply to might be able to do it at my Nana's but it might be later on. I haven't forgotten any of you.
> 
> Gosh i'm so busy jobhunting, managing a house, partaking in free pampering, knitting, reading, seeing adam, cooking the tea. It never stops.
> 
> I leave you with this attached photo of my lovely do. I love it, course it's flat as the rats tails again now... My hair is just so lank.


I have already liked this on facey b but if there was a "love this" button i would have clicked it at least 11 times! beautiful


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bloods are at 99 now. So annoying! Why couldn't they just have been there 15 mins ago :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie you look fantastic :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

The way I played Secret Santa was you send a couple notes to your secret person and give clues as 2 who you are and then you send the gift with the last clue and they have to guess. After all the guesses you tell them who you are.


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Bloods are at 99 now. So annoying! Why couldn't they just have been there 15 mins ago :growlmad:


:hugs: so what does this mean?


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Bloods are at 99 now. So annoying! Why couldn't they just have been there 15 mins ago :growlmad:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so what does this mean?Click to expand...

Means I ate too much rice :munch:

They have to be under 120 two hours after eating. Mine take 2hrs and 10mins to be under 120 and it bugs me because I have to put horrible red numbers in my little book :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> The way I played Secret Santa was you send a couple notes to your secret person and give clues as 2 who you are and then you send the gift with the last clue and they have to guess. After all the guesses you tell them who you are.

I think the stamps on mine may be a bit of a give away!


----------



## addie25

HMMMMMMMMMMMM yes your right yours would be a give away B.:dohh: Not everyones would be a give away tho so that may be fun. And just do not put your return address on it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I called my sugar doc and she said not to panic, everyone falls into traps in restaurants :awww: I have an appointment on the 15th and until then just to tighten up on the home cooked stuff since '*it*' https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/extraterrestre-pieuvre-5839.gif seems to be here 

Me happy now:D And while I was at it I called my gyn and am seeing her on the 1st December and she'll probbo give me a scan date then:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Fi Fi Fo Fum 
I am the gestational diabetes monster
And I have come to bite
That monkey's bum https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/extraterrestre-pieuvre-5839.gif*


----------



## addie25

LOL B!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right-O, off to the chemist now to get some finger pricking sticks. Laters xxxxx


----------



## addie25

SOOOO I just realized something. People always stuff themselves on Thanksgiving bc the food is so good WELL I am 2 people so I can realllllllllllly stuff myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am def going to fall asleep after dinner :happydance::happydance: I am happy about that 4 2 reasons.

1. I do not have to watch football!!!!!!!!!
2. I do not have to watch football!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Here goes my first colourful multquote on my shiney new lappy :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Doctor said all is normal. He said I am going to get bad back pain and cramps bc I'm pregnant with 2 babies and ligt staining is normal so next time I know I don't have to call if it happens.
> 
> 
> Hello Addie :hugs: how are you and the twinnybobs? Im glad its just straining and nothing serious but your totally in the within your rights to call up the doctor with any worries after your journey so you must never doubt yourself and just ring sweetness. Do you have any names yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> If my period doesn't come soon.......yaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhh. I have SUCH bad pmt.
> And it isn't tiredness-Esme sleeps and most nights so do I.
> Not an 'episode' either, which I am watching/being watched for very carefully, I just feel constantly pissed off!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lissy i have been a b**** basically for the last 15 weeks :blush:i have been so nasty to everyone and snappy and just like a ticking bomb:wacko:........i have decided i cant be naffed with the pill im on and i am having my depo injection on monday when Nate has his 3rd set of jabs:thumbup: are you using anything yet babe? I reckon the pill has sent me lala:dohh: ME NEEDS YA ADDRESS FOR ESMES OUTFIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> These were taken in the hospital to show DH how enormous my boobs got when my milk came in, but I've cut those off but you can see how boney I am! My arms were like chicken legs and all my ribs showed. The dressed one was a day or 2 before she was born and my leggings were all saggy. I was so happy though, that's the big thing, and it was all for my Hollykins:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW ...........you do look so happy Bethany and like you say you had a reason for you looking like that :hugs:also the pic's of miss holly are totes gorge :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yowser now we've all seen bethany's tits!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::rofl::rofl::laugh2:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I know i have prob missed loads and i need to know what pg clares birth story is please ladies and thanks to sezi for texting me addies news
> 
> i gather April or Bethany would of told you our fab news about the house we get keys 9th dec and move the weekend of the 17th ,going to get it all decorated etc first!!!
> 
> Reece had a lovely birthday last tuesday dispite been poorly bless him those of you with FB would of seen his strained happy face at his birthday tea !!!
> 
> BABA Nate is fantastic too very dribbly though but enjoying his rusky bottle at night now nom nom !!
> 
> I hope your all super dooper and i have missed you all tonnes .......im out for tea later with my friend who had the very prem baba ,he came of ventalator today is taking a full feed through tube and got to wear a vest yesterday ;D
> 
> so im off for a bath and when i return i hope i have some goss and tomorrow im posting lissy and mollys presents as we have money whoop whoop xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> Missed you and your crazy multiposts Hayley :hugs: Welcome back :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ::hi:Kit how are you? Im pleased you missed me sweetie :hugs:how is Miss Cara doing ? I invested in a swirly toy for the buggy bar Nate nuv's it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra and I went today to get DH Christmas present :shhh: there's a glass making place near me so we went and got her footprint made in glass. She had to put her foot in a bowl of wet sand and then they pour the liquid glass into it so you see how it looks. We are going to pick it up tomorrow. I hope he likes it.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds cool i trust w will see a picture before DH?:winkwink:!!
> How is Miss Lyra today?:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> So I placed an ad for a part time nanny/domestic help. I just am having a rough time keeping up with pumping, caring for and feeding Rhyko, eating meals, and keeping up with laundry/dishes on my own. And as Rhyko starts staying awake more and more I have less and less time to make sure I get all my pumping in. I have had to let him cry in his swing several times because I just have to get a pumping in and he's awake. :(
> 
> I've gotten several responses already, so I'm quite pleased. Hopefully I can interview some people next week and find someone who will be a good fit! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Lunalovely i hope you get someone next week to come and help with the chores :hugs:when i was out for tea with my friend last night who had the premmie bebe she was saying how thats all she does pretty much all day sitting next to his inc pumping it made me think of you other pumpiemummies and how much of a splendid job your all doing you should be super proud lady and dont feel so down the jobs can wait the pumping cant :hugs:plus Rhyko sounds like he is gaining weight like a trooper so its doing a great thing :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my little dj James hitting the beats haha (they are actually hello kitty earmuffs but we wont tell him that) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWWWW he is a total gorgepot i think we all had and will continue to have stunners on our thread:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning gals :flower:
> 
> Holly and I are off to the English Christmas Market today- just had my body builders breakfast of egg and cheese on brown and muesli with yoghurt since we're walking there. Just cakes and crap I think but Holly will like it. Then we'll scoot up the hill from there into town since I need a square of Liberty fabric in turquoise and lime shades for my mum's Christmas pressie I'm making her, and a pretty button.:kiss: New avatar is from breakfast time this morning taken on my phone :awww: Her smile makes me so happy :cloud9:
> 
> Have lovely days all, grey foggy one here, perfect for walking :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello :hi:Beffany and Holly on your day out sounds like your having fun and missy is all muffined out :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly says hi and hopes to be on on Saturday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi:hi:Molly hope you and Mr Leo are well and the girls im posting your present finally for Leo today:thumbup::dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Finally!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OHHHH how i missed your humour Sezi:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Emandi hello:flower:hope your well and i must admit that i was super bored at the start of ML but indulge lovely whilst you still can:haha:
> 
> Clare :hugs:hope you and Miss Freya are well:hugs:you really shouldnt be worrying about your weight yet lovely:hugs:
> 
> anyone i missed sorry i did try my best:blush:
> 
> There you go how did i do??Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely post :) I cannot go on pill/injection/coil/implant etc as I have a tendancy to produce too much hormones (molar pregnancies) so just going back to condoms and prayers!!!Click to expand...


:cry:oh jeez sorry i forgot about that im such a dumb dumb sometimes:dohh:

It did make me chuckle too prayers ...what you like :haha:




firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I dunno if we will ever do contraception again. Probs just use pull out
> 
> I've used that method with Adam now for ummmm 5 years. Works for us and his poofuck sperm and my rubbish eggs.Click to expand...

Jaynie dont say that :growlmad:you have got lovely eggs im sure and when the time is right for you and Ad's what will be will be im 100% sure:thumbup:



HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I dunno if we will ever do contraception again. Probs just use pull out
> 
> I've used that method with Adam now for ummmm 5 years. Works for us and his poofuck sperm and my rubbish eggs.Click to expand...
> 
> Pull out worked for years with my ex too!! But since I really really can't have another kid since they say 2 max for GD ladies or you tempt fate in getting diabetes afterwards I'll probably use the nuova ring which I did with DH for the first couple of years- it didn't change my racing times which was my main concern at the time but I won't be running much after this one so that bothers me not. It was alright, I hate the notion of being hormonally tampered with though and want to avoid all hormonal contraception if poss :shrug:Click to expand...

umm im having another dumb blonde moment but what is that?:shrug::blush:

me and cassie are the dumb dumbs of the day:winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Back from midwife. Nice heart beat heard for the first time


----------



## addie25

Thats great Sarah!!!


----------



## poas

Yipee Sarah, now-was it fast like a train or bit slower like a horse galloping??


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie you look fantastic :cloud9:

Thank you :hugs: I felt fantastic... It still looks good and I'm definitely convinced to go that extra mile with my hair from now on. I can French plait it for the same effect...


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Back from midwife. Nice heart beat heard for the first time

:yipee: :wohoo: :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the Nuvaring Hayley, for playing willy Hoopla :thumbup: You shove it up and leave it there for the month then take it out, have a period then put a new one up. Good for people who don't remember their pill like me! And micro pill dosage so not too hormonally disruptive. I had no mood swings or spots or weight gain or anything with it and you can't feel it, just occasionally depending on the sexual position 

https://www.uptodate.com/contents/images/ENDO/5667/NuvaRing_hand_squeezing_PI.jpg?title=NuvaRing+PI


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's groovy Sarachka :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

tooth done can feel pain edging in now, almost fainted as was so anxious went pale as a ghost! got doctors at 6 going to get my anxiety sorted otherwise il think about dying from the injection! (which is already crossing my mind) horrible!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooooo turtles :howdy:

What a couple of days :wacko: Left home at 6:40 as usual this morning and got home from antenatals at 6:15 this evening. SO ready for :sleep:

I did manage to fit in a visit with my mw before the last antenatal and it seems Tori has turned head down :thumbup: Good news indeed. She is also trying to organise a free chiro appointment for me

I shall now try catch up...bet you lot were chatty :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

yay for head down Trin! i remember when i was soooo excited when they told me about James head they didnt realise they were talking about his butt! many a joke my sons head feels like an arse! lol


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies ! Lovely chatty day x

Hayley - I have missed those posts ! 
Cassie and Hayley, I am also very dumb these days .... Will I get me old brain back ? 
Ha ha 

Looking good Jaynie ! 

I bought my secret Santa today ! Like SO excited 

Ps - no period yet .... Where are you ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is it for me Crunch? :yipee:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> yay for head down Trin! i remember when i was soooo excited when they told me about James head they didnt realise they were talking about his butt! many a joke my sons head feels like an arse! lol

Head down yay. DH and I were talking about that this morning. The babies wont be on their "bunk beds" for much longer. They will go side by side soon since they are getting bigger. How will they flip to head down when there wont be room???? I think I am def going to get a c-section :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

If you want a good cry put MTV on now. It's the 16 & Pregnant adoption special. You will bawl your eyes out at tyler bawling HIS eyes out at the video of Carly


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bliss!:cloud9: Holly in bed and I'm sitting with a cup of tea and my back massager! Pot pics from last night that I didn't post:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay for head down Trin! i remember when i was soooo excited when they told me about James head they didnt realise they were talking about his butt! many a joke my sons head feels like an arse! lol
> 
> Head down yay. DH and I were talking about that this morning. The babies wont be on their "bunk beds" for much longer. They will go side by side soon since they are getting bigger. How will they flip to head down when there wont be room???? I think I am def going to get a c-section :shrug:Click to expand...

Addie..do twin pregnancies always get a c-section?


----------



## Sarachka

Not always. I saw a Baby Story once where the lady had them naturally. She also breast fed them both.


----------



## mummyApril

My mum had her twins naturally


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't even begin to imagine how twins work it out in there addie! :wacko: At the chemist tonight the lady who served me was the chatty ttc one who already has twins (girls!!) and she said she never even had the diabetes test because she was so sick the whole pregnancy she couldn't eat anything anyway so they didn't bother with it!! :sick: Hope you're not sick like she was!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

My friend with the twin girls breast fed them for two weeks. It was just too much for her :nope:


----------



## addie25

Twin pregnancies don't always get c-sections. My doctor said he delivers twin vaginally as well but I would have to deliver in an operating room just in case the 2nd twin didn't want to come out he can do a c-section in 30 seconds since everything is set up. I don't know if I want to risk having one vaginally and then one c-sections or just do the c-section. I will ask him how they look and if he thinks I can get both girls out vaginally or if he things the 2nd baby will have an issue coming out. That will be a last minute chat tho. We shall see. Whatever is safest for the babies is what I will do.


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Addie has 2 babies in her tum. I don't think it's really sunk in yet for me!


----------



## addie25

B loveeeee your bump!!! You look amazing!!!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Addie has 2 babies in her tum. I don't think it's really sunk in yet for me!

LOL hasn't fully hit me. When I feel them both move it will really sink in!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

There are advantages to twins- mum and dad can both get 'a go' at the same time! DH and I used to squabble about who had the longest 'go' cuddling Holly and that it was time to swap over :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B loveeeee your bump!!! You look amazing!!!!

It's those grey jogging bottoms, they always make me look super glamorous:haha:

Thankyou Addie:hugs: I added the angled up shot, the second one, because it makes my bump look big :smug:


----------



## addie25

Yes that is very true. I am sooooo thrilled to be having 2 girls!!!!!! OK TIME FOR THANKSGIVINGGGGGGGG. Talk to you later!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Monkey I can not say who its for ! Jaynie would KILL me !!!

Addie - I can just imagine how much shopping you will be doing :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhh Emandi, I forgot to ask are you having James at Darenth Valley ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been eating leek in my soup each day and my bowels are keeping well limbered, you may want to try leek soup Sarachka :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Having a play it safe dinner tonight after my 136 Japanese bloods at lunch- leek and mushroom soup with brown bread starter, then mashed cauliflower with grated cheese, macédoine de légumes, roast chicken slices, and fromage frais for dessert :munch: I'm going to have to eat before dh gets home though, I'm starving!


----------



## TrinityMom

Pot pics from last week and this week


----------



## TrinityMom

HOLY CRAP I HAVE A BRINJAL!Thought I was still a papaya :dohh:
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRbQf6foupX9I1zdCj-Xmr3oFUOjQC4FR69rCHX9YVSrqagN-9ryuLx0Ubvhttps://bp2.blogger.com/_-NP6VXQbjFY/Rzpy2FOymuI/AAAAAAAAANg/RuoyESAp7rE/s320/Brinjal.bmphttps://roflindian.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/eggplant-o-lantern.jpg


You guys must have GIANT brinjals....here, pawpaws (or papayas) are much bigger:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am off to bed

Missed you all tonight :nope:

Sleep tight
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I bought my secret santa gift today!! hope they like it :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brinjal :haha: That's zulu talk. We have aubergines here. Bet addie and mollz and co call them eggplants though. Zucchini in Italian I believe. CONGRATS!! See I am a bad friend, I TOTALLY forgot :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's da melons next Trin!! :yipee:

My dinner was nice- I find that mashed cauliflower with lashings of butter (for fattening purposes) and a dash of salt and pepper is a jolly good mashy potato substitute. And I had chunks of cheese to replace croutons in my soup. Not at all bad as low carb dinners go.

This was Holly last night reading her book from Newbie but tomorrow she's going to wear her newbie outfit and I'll get good pics:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> If you want a good cry put MTV on now. It's the 16 & Pregnant adoption special. You will bawl your eyes out at tyler bawling HIS eyes out at the video of Carly

I watched it the other day and was bawling at that bit :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

night all x


----------



## Sarachka

Bathany - Americans call courgettes zucchini so it's prob Italian too?


----------



## poas

HollyMonkey said:


> It's da melons next Trin!! :yipee:
> 
> My dinner was nice- I find that mashed cauliflower with lashings of butter (for fattening purposes) and a dash of salt and pepper is a jolly good mashy potato substitute. And I had chunks of cheese to replace croutons in my soup. Not at all bad as low carb dinners go.
> 
> This was Holly last night reading her book from Newbie but tomorrow she's going to wear her newbie outfit and I'll get good pics:happydance:

I topped our cottage pie with a blend of sweet potato,cheese and mashed cauli tonight and it was delicious :) used vegi mince too as have been struggling with my ibs for last week or so and thought cutting down on meat and some carbs may help for a bit.


----------



## poas

I am joining weightwatchers on Mon with my sis....last time I went was with Clare and my sister, and I remember eating masses of cheesecake just before being weighed because ''it didn't count'' lol. I am dreading it but think it's the push I need,I am also going to swim everytime afterwards and then every other sat with Harri....


----------



## LunaLady

*Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## Essie

I'm exhausted. Lyra has been crying all afternoon and evening. I think it's her teeth hurting her. Teething rings and powder give her short relief and then she starts up again. She wouldn't feed. DH has finally managed to rock her to an almost-asleep state and I am feeding her. Sorry I haven't commented today, I hope everyone had a good day :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

2 greenies and one nasty red:

*88
136
97*

Lissy that sounds very tasty, I could copy that deffo deffo. Tomorrow night I'll make that- I have swimming so even the sweet potato should be ok with sport behind it for me :thumbup:

Trin I forgot to say earlier your bump is looking lovely :cloud9: and I'm glad Tori's turned herself around :thumbup:

_Almost_ finished the crochet part of my mum's pressie this evening but it's getting late here so off to beddybyes now to get my beauty sleep.

Sleep tight my lovelies.:kiss: :hugs: xxxx

Who calls them eggplants then? :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Looky Auntie Addie!! I can fit into the outfit you sent, now! :dance:
It's a size 3 month outfit! :shock: I am just an ounce and a half shy of 10 pounds! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Happy First Thanksgiving chunky monkey Rhyko!! Look at you big alert boy now!!!

So cute Lunes, glad I caught that just before signing off for the night! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> I'm exhausted. Lyra has been crying all afternoon and evening. I think it's her teeth hurting her. Teething rings and powder give her short relief and then she starts up again. She wouldn't feed. DH has finally managed to rock her to an almost-asleep state and I am feeding her. Sorry I haven't commented today, I hope everyone had a good day :flower:

I bought this for Rhyko the other day:
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/63972134

I hear nothing but good things about them for teething. The seller has great feedback. There are some really pretty necklaces in his/her shop! Good prices, too :thumbup:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/amberbalticsea?ref=seller_info


----------



## LunaLady

I call it an eggplant, B. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Loverly bump, Trin!!! You're almost to 3rd tri! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Guess who's just been for a 2-3 mile run and had a 3 1/2 mile walk with Cara in the pram earlier? :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

Why MOI of course! :smug:


----------



## LunaLady

Nice work, Kit!! :dance:

Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?


----------



## Crunchie

Luna .....he is Rhykolicious !!!

Kit you smug cat you ! 

Sounds good Lissy, I did WW once and the weigh in was on a MONDAY ! I hated it ....changed to a Wednesday weigh in day lol

Glad you are feeling better April x

Lovely bump Trin !


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry Essie, it is so draining when you have days like that ! 
Hope Lyra is feeling better soon x


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Nice work, Kit!! :dance:
> 
> Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?

No, I say miles although some use kilometers. B will use kilometers for sure.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> 2 greenies and one nasty red:
> 
> *88
> 136
> 97*
> 
> Lissy that sounds very tasty, I could copy that deffo deffo. Tomorrow night I'll make that- I have swimming so even the sweet potato should be ok with sport behind it for me :thumbup:
> 
> Trin I forgot to say earlier your bump is looking lovely :cloud9: and I'm glad Tori's turned herself around :thumbup:
> 
> _Almost_ finished the crochet part of my mum's pressie this evening but it's getting late here so off to beddybyes now to get my beauty sleep.
> 
> Sleep tight my lovelies.:kiss: :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Who calls them eggplants then? :shrug:

The USA does call aubergines eggplants. Then you said in Italian they're zucchini but seeing as in the USA courgettes are called zuchinnis, I'm assuming zuchinni is actually Italian for courgette too. I just looked on translater and yes that's right. Italian for aubergine is melanzana. 



LunaLady said:


> Nice work, Kit!! :dance:
> 
> Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?

We use miles in the UK. Not sure of Europe and sooooth Africa


----------



## Sarachka

So gassy tonight


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Nice work, Kit!! :dance:
> 
> Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?
> 
> No, I say miles although some use kilometers. B will use kilometers for sure.Click to expand...

That seems strange to me. How come? :shrug: I mean I thought our measuring/weighing systems were all wonky. I wish we did metric over here.


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm exhausted. Lyra has been crying all afternoon and evening. I think it's her teeth hurting her. Teething rings and powder give her short relief and then she starts up again. She wouldn't feed. DH has finally managed to rock her to an almost-asleep state and I am feeding her. Sorry I haven't commented today, I hope everyone had a good day :flower:
> 
> I bought this for Rhyko the other day:
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/63972134
> 
> I hear nothing but good things about them for teething. The seller has great feedback. There are some really pretty necklaces in his/her shop! Good prices, too :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/amberbalticsea?ref=seller_infoClick to expand...

I really need to get one for Lyra. Every time I switch the laptop on to order one something distracts me and I don't get round to it :dohh: my mission for tomorrow is to get one ordered.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..I'm really sorry you've had a poofucky day. Poor Lyra and poor you. Sounds like a draining day :wacko: I hope she's better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Awww look at Rhyko....he really has come such a long way :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm exhausted. Lyra has been crying all afternoon and evening. I think it's her teeth hurting her. Teething rings and powder give her short relief and then she starts up again. She wouldn't feed. DH has finally managed to rock her to an almost-asleep state and I am feeding her. Sorry I haven't commented today, I hope everyone had a good day :flower:
> 
> I bought this for Rhyko the other day:
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/63972134
> 
> I hear nothing but good things about them for teething. The seller has great feedback. There are some really pretty necklaces in his/her shop! Good prices, too :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/amberbalticsea?ref=seller_infoClick to expand...
> 
> I really need to get one for Lyra. Every time I switch the laptop on to order one something distracts me and I don't get round to it :dohh: my mission for tomorrow is to get one ordered.Click to expand...

I'll hold you to it! :thumbup:

Hope you and Lyra have a good nights sleep :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Nice work, Kit!! :dance:
> 
> Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?
> 
> No, I say miles although some use kilometers. B will use kilometers for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems strange to me. How come? :shrug: I mean I thought our measuring/weighing systems were all wonky. I wish we did metric over here.Click to expand...

The UK seems to resist the metric system although I was taught in metrics at school :shrug: We also resist the Euro...maybe that wasn't such a bad idea with the economy being as it is.


----------



## Essie

I think my poppet has finally dozed off, so I will follow suit. Hope everyone has a good sleep :kiss: night night x


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, my legs are actually made of lead I think :wacko:

Must go to bed...hope everyone sleeps well :hugs:

Night night :kiss:


----------



## poas

Essie if you're still here, I got one from Latvia on ebay, £0000 with postage included and is very strong,knotted between each bead etc- in fact-having now told you the price lolol if you pm me your address I will send one to you as I never got round to sending Lyra a gift x


----------



## poas

I have just bought it so should have it by the end of next week :)


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Nice work, Kit!! :dance:
> 
> Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?
> 
> No, I say miles although some use kilometers. B will use kilometers for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems strange to me. How come? :shrug: I mean I thought our measuring/weighing systems were all wonky. I wish we did metric over here.Click to expand...
> 
> The UK seems to resist the metric system although I was taught in metrics at school :shrug: We also resist the Euro...maybe that wasn't such a bad idea with the economy being as it is.Click to expand...

Oh, really? I didn't know! I thought the metric system was used in the UK. I'm so dumb with geography and other countries customs! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

My little baby sure has come a long way!! :cloud9:


----------



## poas

He really has Luna, I was just looking at your photo's on fb-he is just gorgeous!


----------



## poas

Sorry Essie, I just realised how presumptuous I was being-You are not at all obliged to have the necklace-I have a friend who would like one so just let me know either way x


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Sorry Essie, I just realised how presumptuous I was being-You are not at all obliged to have the necklace-I have a friend who would like one so just let me know either way x

If you're sure you don't want it for Esme, I would love the necklace Lissy, that's so kind of you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

The sun is out :yipee: I like the rain but at least everyone cans top moaning now. It is crisp tho (about 23* :haha:) so still long sleeves for everyone :haha:

A GIANT shiny red coffee machine was delivered to the cafe today :happydance: Looking forward to sampling what it can do

It's COP17, the big UN climate change conference, in Durban. Starts today. All sorts of big celebs here apparently - Angelina, Leonardo..and my fave Bono :thumbup: Celebs must love coming here because we are so low key, no paparazzi, no one even knows or cares where they are staying. Anyway, the shop has a stand there and is doing some of the catering so could be some good exposure for us 

More antenatal home visits this afternoon so it'll be another late day *sigh* DH says, do you want to pic up some rolls and soya burgers for dinner....um, where am I 'picking things up' from? and when??? :growlmad: And it's his cooking night

Anyway, going to catch up...sucks being the first one up and first one to bed :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Brinjal :haha: That's zulu talk. We have aubergines here. Bet addie and mollz and co call them eggplants though. Zucchini in Italian I believe. CONGRATS!! See I am a bad friend, I TOTALLY forgot :blush:

I also forgot til just before I went to bed...thought I was still a papaya (also an odd word, we say pawpaw). People mostly say brinjal here or aubergine. Other names from wiki: eggplant, aubergine, melongene, brinjal or guinea squash. Zucchini is a courgette I think (baby marrow)

I fear this will start the great muffin/pancake/crumpet debate again :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha Trin I read that as un-climate change, as in let's not do things for the environment :haha: Not as in United Nations!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Loverly bump, Trin!!! You're almost to 3rd tri! :shock:

I know! :shock: It's gone horribly quickly!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Nice work, Kit!! :dance:
> 
> Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?
> 
> No, I say miles although some use kilometers. B will use kilometers for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems strange to me. How come? :shrug: I mean I thought our measuring/weighing systems were all wonky. I wish we did metric over here.Click to expand...

We use metres and km, kg etc...all metric for us:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Zzzzzzz so glad it's Friday. I'm going to sleep allllllll day tomorrow!


----------



## Sarachka

Luna's either up for a feed or just got back from Best Buy ;-)


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Luna's either up for a feed or just got back from Best Buy ;-)

LOL :haha:

It's not quite midnight here. But, I'm also not that crazy :haha:

And, I up for a pump. Wish it was a feed! :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> If you want a good cry put MTV on now. It's the 16 & Pregnant adoption special. You will bawl your eyes out at tyler bawling HIS eyes out at the video of Carly

It was on the other day that one too. :sad1:

In the episodes where he gets the guilt I always wonder if it's because he really did seem to lead the way with the adoption thing in their episode of 16 & pregnant.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay for head down Trin! i remember when i was soooo excited when they told me about James head they didnt realise they were talking about his butt! many a joke my sons head feels like an arse! lol
> 
> Head down yay. DH and I were talking about that this morning. The babies wont be on their "bunk beds" for much longer. They will go side by side soon since they are getting bigger. How will they flip to head down when there wont be room???? I think I am def going to get a c-section :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Addie..do twin pregnancies always get a c-section?Click to expand...

The girl who did my lashes had identical boys and she was telling me that they tried to bully her in to having a c section and she stood her ground and it was fine. She said they toldher she was putting twin2 at risk of death :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how twins work it out in there addie! :wacko: At the chemist tonight the lady who served me was the chatty ttc one who already has twins (girls!!) and she said she never even had the diabetes test because she was so sick the whole pregnancy she couldn't eat anything anyway so they didn't bother with it!! :sick: Hope you're not sick like she was!! :hugs:

The same girl I just quoted about above. Was hospitalised with twin sickness :sick: she lost 2 stone :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Monkey I can not say who its for ! Jaynie would KILL me !!!
> 
> Addie - I can just imagine how much shopping you will be doing :thumbup:

:growlmad: 

:haha:

B do I need to remind you of the rules :shrug:


----------



## poas

Morning all, Esme slept for just under 12hrs last night :) wahoo!
Essie, it is not Esme's one, I have ordered one for you and one for my friend from the place I got hers :)
Hope everyone has a great friday :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Monkey I can not say who its for ! Jaynie would KILL me !!!
> 
> Addie - I can just imagine how much shopping you will be doing :thumbup:
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> B do I need to remind you of the rules :shrug:Click to expand...

I know the rules. Crunchie has to spend £100 pounds on me, that's the rules!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not going to be sucked into your devilish chatter this morning because I am sooooooo close to finishing my mum's needle holder :yipee: Just the lining to handstitch in, the felt needle pages to machine in, and a button to sew on :wohoo: Hope my mum doesn't read BnB! Stayed up in bed 'til midnight last night finishing the crochet part


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I call it an eggplant, B. :thumbup:

Ah I hadn't made up the word eggplant then! I clearly made up the zucchini bit though:haha: Anyway I'm going to call it a guinea squash from now on :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Guess who's just been for a 2-3 mile run and had a 3 1/2 mile walk with Cara in the pram earlier? :smug:

Ace to the base! It really gives your legs a good run (pun:haha:) for their money when you have restricted arm movement holding a pushchair I find, especially up hills!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Nice work, Kit!! :dance:
> 
> Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?
> 
> No, I say miles although some use kilometers. B will use kilometers for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems strange to me. How come? :shrug: I mean I thought our measuring/weighing systems were all wonky. I wish we did metric over here.Click to expand...

We use stones and pounds too. My doc is from eastern Europe somewhere and shouts that I use pounds and ounces when we pioneered metric :shrug: we got shafted in currency terms when they decided to go metric.


----------



## Essie

I am moulting more than my dog. At this rate I'll be bald by Christmas :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Nice work, Kit!! :dance:
> 
> Do you call it a mile for us US girls or do you guys call it miles over there?? I thought you used kilometers?
> 
> No, I say miles although some use kilometers. B will use kilometers for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems strange to me. How come? :shrug: I mean I thought our measuring/weighing systems were all wonky. I wish we did metric over here.Click to expand...
> 
> The UK seems to resist the metric system although I was taught in metrics at school :shrug: We also resist the Euro...maybe that wasn't such a bad idea
> with the economy being as it is.Click to expand...

We were taught both :shrug: but the only thing metric is the currency here :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Off for blood tests :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> I am moulting more than my dog. At this rate I'll be bald by Christmas :shock:

I know so many people that lose their hair at about the 4 month mark!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladeeez :flower:

Well, poor Cara isn't well today..I think she's got daddy's illness although I sincerely hope not as bad. She's all snotty and bleary eyed and coughed all through the night poor ickle lamb :(

At least it's Friday and the weekend is almost upon us. Not that it makes much difference to me as OH is working tomorrow morning and playing golf all day on Sunday :shrug: If he's well enough of course because he's off work again today and is still in bed.

So....what's the goss from everyone else today?

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am moulting more than my dog. At this rate I'll be bald by Christmas :shock:
> 
> I know so many people that lose their hair at about the 4 month mark!Click to expand...

I've been losing hair since I gave birth to be honest. Almost immediately it started coming out in clumps! I've still got a thick thatch on me anyway but it's quite alarming to see what's in the plughole every wash and how much I pull out of the brush every time I brush it!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just back from the docs... I think that she was trying not to worry me and so told me a 3 month cycle was the norm for some people. She doesn't know that 1- I am actively trying 2- I google 3- I know a crazy bunch of people on a forum :haha: 

At that point I mentioned that I would be trying soon and didn't want to affect it and she said without a doubt that I would be going for blood tests for PCOS and thyroid and progesterone (cd 1-3, cd 21). So I'm glad I'm not cracking up.


----------



## Crunchie

Omg ! 8.30pm till 5 .... Snoring without a stir - the lazy cow had a quick feed then went back to sleep until 8.30am

OMG


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Off for blood tests :(

Hope you're ok April...what are they testing for? :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> Off for blood tests :(

What for?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm just back from the docs... I think that she was trying not to worry me and so told me a 3 month cycle was the norm for some people. She doesn't know that 1- I am actively trying 2- I google 3- I know a crazy bunch of people on a forum :haha:
> 
> At that point I mentioned that I would be trying soon and didn't want to affect it and she said without a doubt that I would be going for blood tests for PCOS and thyroid and progesterone (cd 1-3, cd 21). So I'm glad I'm not cracking up.

What do you mean a three month cycle? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Omg ! 8.30pm till 5 .... Snoring without a stir - the lazy cow had a quick feed then went back to sleep until 8.30am
> 
> OMG

:wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Omg ! 8.30pm till 5 .... Snoring without a stir - the lazy cow had a quick feed then went back to sleep until 8.30am
> 
> OMG
> 
> :wohoo:Click to expand...

my milk monster kept me awake all night :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Omg ! 8.30pm till 5 .... Snoring without a stir - the lazy cow had a quick feed then went back to sleep until 8.30am
> 
> OMG
> 
> :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> my milk monster kept me awake all night :sleep:Click to expand...

Oh dear..it's early days so just hang in there :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished my mummy's present!!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am moulting more than my dog. At this rate I'll be bald by Christmas :shock:
> 
> I know so many people that lose their hair at about the 4 month mark!Click to expand...

It was at 4 months for me!! Really badly for a while and then just in dribs and drabs and it's stopped now I'm pregnant, all ready to go again:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh gosh might I lose my hair?! I can't afford to bc I already pull it out


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning ladeeez :flower:
> 
> Well, poor Cara isn't well today..I think she's got daddy's illness although I sincerely hope not as bad. She's all snotty and bleary eyed and coughed all through the night poor ickle lamb :(
> 
> At least it's Friday and the weekend is almost upon us. Not that it makes much difference to me as OH is working tomorrow morning and playing golf all day on Sunday :shrug: If he's well enough of course because he's off work again today and is still in bed.
> 
> So....what's the goss from everyone else today?
> 
> :hugs:

Poor Cara :awww: Hope she's better soon:flower:

Goss from my side is that we're having our tumble dryer delivered today. We accepted the generous offer of my parents and I'm actually thinking it could revolutionise my life now, since in the winter it takes about 3 days for stuff to dry downstairs in the basement and I keep not washing Holly's winter coat since she needs it each day and it won't be dry! And I won't have to do all that hanging out of millions of socks, there are 10 feet in my house, lots of socks, and there'll be 12 feet soon :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Omg ! 8.30pm till 5 .... Snoring without a stir - the lazy cow had a quick feed then went back to sleep until 8.30am
> 
> OMG
> 
> :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> my milk monster kept me awake all night :sleep:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed you have a Esme and you will get big sleeps sooner rather than later lol ! 

How you feeling ?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am moulting more than my dog. At this rate I'll be bald by Christmas :shock:
> 
> I know so many people that lose their hair at about the 4 month mark!Click to expand...
> 
> It was at 4 months for me!! Really badly for a while and then just in dribs and drabs and it's stopped now I'm pregnant, all ready to go again:haha:Click to expand...

Mine has just started - dh used to already moan at me for blocking the plug hole!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Oh gosh might I lose my hair?! I can't afford to bc I already pull it out

Don't panic because it's only because you don't lose any while you are pregnant...then you make up for it once bebe comes :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh might I lose my hair?! I can't afford to bc I already pull it out
> 
> Don't panic because it's only because you don't lose any while you are pregnant...then you make up for it once bebe comes :wacko:Click to expand...

Don't listen to Kit, she's just being positive:haha: I got an awful broken hairline along the top of my forehead which made me look like I'd cut myself a weird under-fringe type thing :fool: And it took AGES to grow back and I looked a spaz


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladeeez :flower:
> 
> Well, poor Cara isn't well today..I think she's got daddy's illness although I sincerely hope not as bad. She's all snotty and bleary eyed and coughed all through the night poor ickle lamb :(
> 
> At least it's Friday and the weekend is almost upon us. Not that it makes much difference to me as OH is working tomorrow morning and playing golf all day on Sunday :shrug: If he's well enough of course because he's off work again today and is still in bed.
> 
> So....what's the goss from everyone else today?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Poor Cara :awww: Hope she's better soon:flower:
> 
> Goss from my side is that we're having our tumble dryer delivered today. We accepted the generous offer of my parents and I'm actually thinking it could revolutionise my life now, since in the winter it takes about 3 days for stuff to dry downstairs in the basement and I keep not washing Holly's winter coat since she needs it each day and it won't be dry! And I won't have to do all that hanging out of millions of socks, there are 10 feet in my house, lots of socks, and there'll be 12 feet soon :shock:Click to expand...

You will never know how you managed without it for so long! I nuv my tumble dryer :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladeeez :flower:
> 
> Well, poor Cara isn't well today..I think she's got daddy's illness although I sincerely hope not as bad. She's all snotty and bleary eyed and coughed all through the night poor ickle lamb :(
> 
> At least it's Friday and the weekend is almost upon us. Not that it makes much difference to me as OH is working tomorrow morning and playing golf all day on Sunday :shrug: If he's well enough of course because he's off work again today and is still in bed.
> 
> So....what's the goss from everyone else today?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Poor Cara :awww: Hope she's better soon:flower:
> 
> Goss from my side is that we're having our tumble dryer delivered today. We accepted the generous offer of my parents and I'm actually thinking it could revolutionise my life now, since in the winter it takes about 3 days for stuff to dry downstairs in the basement and I keep not washing Holly's winter coat since she needs it each day and it won't be dry! And I won't have to do all that hanging out of millions of socks, there are 10 feet in my house, lots of socks, and there'll be 12 feet soon :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> You will never know how you managed without it for so long! I nuv my tumble dryer :cloud9:Click to expand...

This is what I suspect! I pooh-poohed mobile phones for a very long time and now can't live without! I'll be the same with FB one day I should think:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Come to think of it I pooh-poohed having children for a long time too :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am madame pooh-pooh


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladeeez :flower:
> 
> Well, poor Cara isn't well today..I think she's got daddy's illness although I sincerely hope not as bad. She's all snotty and bleary eyed and coughed all through the night poor ickle lamb :(
> 
> At least it's Friday and the weekend is almost upon us. Not that it makes much difference to me as OH is working tomorrow morning and playing golf all day on Sunday :shrug: If he's well enough of course because he's off work again today and is still in bed.
> 
> So....what's the goss from everyone else today?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Poor Cara :awww: Hope she's better soon:flower:
> 
> Goss from my side is that we're having our tumble dryer delivered today. We accepted the generous offer of my parents and I'm actually thinking it could revolutionise my life now, since in the winter it takes about 3 days for stuff to dry downstairs in the basement and I keep not washing Holly's winter coat since she needs it each day and it won't be dry! And I won't have to do all that hanging out of millions of socks, there are 10 feet in my house, lots of socks, and there'll be 12 feet soon :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> You will never know how you managed without it for so long! I nuv my tumble dryer :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I suspect! I pooh-poohed mobile phones for a very long time and now can't live without! I'll be the same with FB one day I should think:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Really? Can't see it :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just back from the docs... I think that she was trying not to worry me and so told me a 3 month cycle was the norm for some people. She doesn't know that 1- I am actively trying 2- I google 3- I know a crazy bunch of people on a forum :haha:
> 
> At that point I mentioned that I would be trying soon and didn't want to affect it and she said without a doubt that I would be going for blood tests for PCOS and thyroid and progesterone (cd 1-3, cd 21). So I'm glad I'm not cracking up.
> 
> What do you mean a three month cycle? :-kClick to expand...

Well when I mentioned that my cycles change she was like some women have 4 cycles a year. As in ovulating on CD 56 and weird stuff like that. I was like yes but that might be true but I don't and well you aren't telling me it's normal just that it happens :shrug:...


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh might I lose my hair?! I can't afford to bc I already pull it out
> 
> Don't panic because it's only because you don't lose any while you are pregnant...then you make up for it once bebe comes :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to Kit, she's just being positive:haha: I got an awful broken hairline along the top of my forehead which made me look like I'd cut myself a weird under-fringe type thing :fool: And it took AGES to grow back and I looked a spazClick to expand...

No change there then :haha::winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm just casting on to make a needle pouch for my friend now, in fun colours with a spotty lining this time. My mum's I did in pale sophisticated lady colours with a floral lining and a pearl button, hope she liketh, I'll post pics later :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh might I lose my hair?! I can't afford to bc I already pull it out
> 
> Don't panic because it's only because you don't lose any while you are pregnant...then you make up for it once bebe comes :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to Kit, she's just being positive:haha: I got an awful broken hairline along the top of my forehead which made me look like I'd cut myself a weird under-fringe type thing :fool: And it took AGES to grow back and I looked a spazClick to expand...
> 
> No change there then :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

I'd be nice to me if I were you because you just don't know who your Secret Santa might be :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just back from the docs... I think that she was trying not to worry me and so told me a 3 month cycle was the norm for some people. She doesn't know that 1- I am actively trying 2- I google 3- I know a crazy bunch of people on a forum :haha:
> 
> At that point I mentioned that I would be trying soon and didn't want to affect it and she said without a doubt that I would be going for blood tests for PCOS and thyroid and progesterone (cd 1-3, cd 21). So I'm glad I'm not cracking up.
> 
> What do you mean a three month cycle? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Well when I mentioned that my cycles change she was like some women have 4 cycles a year. As in ovulating on CD 56 and weird stuff like that. I was like yes but that might be true but I don't and well you aren't telling me it's normal just that it happens :shrug:...Click to expand...

Right I see.:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

i suspect my sister wonders how I live in the state of poverty in which I do.

I told her I'm watching two items on eBay, a 'jumperoo' and a fisher price swing. same seller, collection locally ... she asked if I'm planning on moving house ...

*exasperated voice* .... No, dear sister, oh yee of infinite wisdom, I'm not, why?

bc the jumperoo won't fit in my house apparently

how do we ever survive not living in the sprawling grandeur and luxury of Sister Dearest and Wonderful B-I-L?!?!?!?!?

I've seen a jumperoo in someone's house, it will certainly fit in my lounge, dining room or either bedroom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> i suspect my sister wonders how I live in the state of poverty in which I do.
> 
> I told her I'm watching two items on eBay, a 'jumperoo' and a fisher price swing. same seller, collection locally ... she asked if I'm planning on moving house ...
> 
> *exasperated voice* .... No, dear sister, oh yee of infinite wisdom, I'm not, why?
> 
> bc the jumperoo won't fit in my house apparently
> 
> how do we ever survive not living in the sprawling grandeur and luxury of Sister Dearest and Wonderful B-I-L?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I've seen a jumperoo in someone's house, it will certainly fit in my lounge, dining room or either bedroom!!!!!!!!!

Does your sister have the jumperoo and swing?


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit ur present arrived its awwww cute :cloud9: ill send it off tommorow morning :)


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks so much Clare..how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

She just emailed me back sayin "I just thought you were avoiding chavvy gimmicks"

GOD she makes herself so unpleasant and insufferable sometimes. Just bc something isn't in the "Boden guide to middle class parenting" or has anything plastic on it, she deems it chavvy. Now I'm the first to admit I can be a bit of a snob but there's no need for her to try and make me feel bad. Plus all the babies I know who have them LOVE THEM and have loads of FUN

Whatever you suck up cow


----------



## kit_cat

Ahahaha! That answers my question then. Ah well, I'm chavtastic too :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm actually really ticked off. Why does she have to be so unpleasant?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not a chav anymore :wohoo: I've just totally joined the middle class because OUR TUMBLE DRYER just arrived and I HAVE BEDCOVERS in it already!


----------



## Essie

We've just got back from baby club. Didn't feel like going this morning but had a nice time once we were there. They have a jumperoo and all the babies love it. There's usually a queue of babies waiting to have a go! Once DH gets home we are off to the library :thumbup:

Happy Friday everyone x


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Looky Auntie Addie!! I can fit into the outfit you sent, now! :dance:
> It's a size 3 month outfit! :shock: I am just an ounce and a half shy of 10 pounds! :dance:

Omg look how big he is!!!!!! He looks adorable!!!!!!!!! I could just eat him up!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Well it is Black Friday here so all the stores must be soooooo packed!! I was actually in the mood to shop but don't think that will happen I can't stand on those lines!! 

Thanksgiving was so yummy except I started getting bad pelvic pain so I had to eat my pie on the couch :shrug:Apparently that area is growing and stretching :shrug: 

DH is so excited to pick out names and even tho I wanted to wait till next week we looked some up yeaterday. We really don't like the same names at all. Mostly bc it seems as if I don't like any names. All names bother me after a short time :dohh: I think if it's not a common boring name it annoys me and I don't want a boring common name. He loves Maya but it just doesn't sit well with me even tho it's pretty.


----------



## addie25

Anyone know any pretty girl names?????


----------



## firstbaby25

I thinkl traditional names are just as lovely as new names! 

You will hate them but I like Edith, Margot, Maggie. I like Alana too. I'll think of more.


----------



## firstbaby25

Got a slight line on my OPK gonna try get over our argument for the sake of :spermy: :haha: 

I'm watching New Moon!


----------



## addie25

Maggie is cute!! I can't use it bc my neighbors dog Maggie.:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The cutest (and rarest!) thing has happened, Holly has fallen asleep snuggled up to me on the sofa :awww: I came for a sit down and :coffee: after my cycle session and she clambered up with me and promptly fell asleep. So sweet. She was up early, she came into the big bed at 7.30am and we had breakfast together there and then romped for an hour and I got one of her Glasgow kisses, so I think she's exhausticated now!

I like traditional and/or boring names so I can't help much Addie!!

I'm going to post some pics of stuff because I'll be swimming tonight so won't be here...


----------



## addie25

I like traditional names as well B it's the unusual ones that I get tired of. This is going to be hard.

Awww Holly took a nap on you how cute:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

What's £10 in American money??


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is Holly at the moment :awww: Note lovely outfit from Newbie, more pics to follow of that:thumbup: And monkey in his new jumper :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3









017.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

Addoe £10 is $15.43 according to today's exchange rate. www.xe.com is good for currency conversions


----------



## HollyMonkey

How cute is this outfit from Newbie? And a Hello Kitty bead necklace! Holly is mighty chuffed with it :smug: Fankyoo Newbie:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 2









023.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2









013.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









018.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Omg adorable outfits!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is my ickle homemade present for my mummy- you put your needles in it, just through the felt as illustrated in the 3rd pic where I stuck 2 needles through to demonstrate :thumbup: My mum has loads of different needles in different sizes and forms so it could be useful, plus she always takes her sewing around with her so a handbag needle holder could be good. Going to wrap it in pretty tissue paper and put it in a fancy gift bag with ribbon :happydance: It's the size of about 2 credit cards so quite dinky
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

That's such an adorable outfit Bethany!! Is it Carter's!? I Loooooooove carters stuff!


----------



## addie25

SOOOOO as all the people who know me in person already figured out is I am horrible with surprises. I can keep a secret very well but when it comes to people keeping them from me I NEEEEEED to figure it out.

SOOOOO we picked names for a secret santa last night in my family and I have already narrowed it down!!!! I know who has who except for me and DH. My brother and his gf has one of us and my mom and dad has one of us thats as far as I know!!! 

You know how I figured all this out. I tricked my mom into telling me who she didn't have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I went from there!!!!!!!! My family expects this from me so no one is mad I didn't give away who has who!!!!!!!!!!!

DON'T worry Jaynie I don't have the energy to figure out who has who on here theres 2 many of us!!!!!!! :thumbup:

Also the gift hunt will begin. My mom is the same way. We love finding our gifts be4 Christmas. They are always wrapped we just like to see what they look like. (They are always wrapped bc be4 when they weren't we would know what we were getting and so everyone wraps them early.) EXCEPT last year my brother left my gift out in the open in his CLOSET:dohh: anddddd then he caught me finding it andddddd he made me wrap it myself :wacko:

I LOVE CHRISTMAS SUCH A RIDDLE TO FIGURE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

B you are so talented :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes it is Carter's Sarachka!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh might I lose my hair?! I can't afford to bc I already pull it out
> 
> Don't panic because it's only because you don't lose any while you are pregnant...then you make up for it once bebe comes :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to Kit, she's just being positive:haha: I got an awful broken hairline along the top of my forehead which made me look like I'd cut myself a weird under-fringe type thing :fool: And it took AGES to grow back and I looked a spazClick to expand...
> 
> No change there then :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be nice to me if I were you because you just don't know who your Secret Santa might be :sulk:Click to expand...

Backatcha! :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

B, Holly is most gorge, especially having a snoozle..sooo cute :cloud9:

I love your little needle creation too..it's very pretty and your mumsie will love it especially as you made it :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just put a new creation in the oven to bake- "monkey biscuits for cheese" made with loads of different types of seeds and nuts but no flour or sweetener. NO IDEA what they'll turn out like! They smell good.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't wait until swimming tonight, I need a good stretch


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:

Iv brought my secret santa pressie and posting a turtle gift tommorow :) 

im ok just getting very tired now.stitches are playing me up.i swear that was the most difficult thing bar giving birth-having a poo today :cry:


Cant believe my princess is a week old already :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

My sekret santa gift is wrapped and ready to go ;D will be going to he sekret club for an address if its there :happydance: will be posting on my next paydate i hope :wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

here shes is.........................................

https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9103/freyabnb1.jpg
https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7108/freya1p.jpg

https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1817/freya2b.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Well, antenatal went well. They are such a sweet couple. He's a Hare Krishna investment banker and she's like an Indian Barbie doll. They played Hare Krishna chanting music the whole time we were there and plan on playing it for the birth. Beats the other birth I'm booked for - at their last birth they played the same christian rock cd on repeat for 8 HOURS!!! :wacko:

Came home starving and exhausticated so I just inhaled my soya burger :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

BIL mailed their birth story to me (the ones in China. Made me :cry: I didn't ask permission to post so just took names out

"We were good to go, when she decided to take medicine to induce labour she sounded strong and confident that this was the way to go. She took two doses, one in the morning, and one in the afternoon. At about 5pm, the contractions started. All good so far. Every few hours they checked for dilation, it had started but only 1cm. Then the twilight zone hit. 

All night every 5-10 minutes she was having agonizing contractions. She begged me to save her from the pain, she even wanted to give up. I did everything imaginable to try and lessen the pain during contraction time. Breathing together, referred pain to somewhere else, like massaging her feet...i did everything i could, but it was truly heartbreaking to see it go on for so long. The next morning after more than 14 hours of this, the doctors checked again, still not enough dilation. In the midst of all this, doctors change shifts, new doctors come in. They make decisions so quickly you wonder sometimes whether they really know what they doing. Some doctors seemed good, others seemed inexperienced and quite rude. They are always on the move and won't spend more than 3 minutes assessing the patients needs, and won't give any reassurance either. I went to the head doctor and complained that she had been in continuous pain for such a long time, she would have no energy to give birth even if there was dilation. They decided to give her a mild sedative to rest for a few hours. She managed to rest for an hour, and the pain continued. She asked if she could apply for a Caesarean, but they said no. If you enter the hospital with the intent to have natural birth, they won't easily give you the option to have a caeserean. So ironic!! Caesereans are so easy to have here, you apply and they do it. But the hospital even said they are worried about stats and quota, because they are not allowed to do more than a certain number per day. 


I gotta tell you, all these considerations, and the pain, and the disregard by the doctors was one of the most stressful things I've ever endured, I can't imagine what it was like for her. Anyway, in the afternoon one of the assistant doctors saw that there was no progress, and said, ok, you want to have the baby, let's go. Just like that! She was taken off, and given more drugs to increase the contractions. They also gave her an epidural which cut the pain by 30%. She told me the point where she really felt like giving up, the nurse gave her some energy drink, and after that the process started. When Sean came out he didn't breathe for 40 seconds, they had to call in a more experienced doctor to handle that. A big whack on the back and he finally started breathing.

But that's not the end. Her dad walked and said it was a boy. He had heard from a nurse. In the west we would be hugging each other, crying laughing whatever. Not in china, bottled up, handshake, congratulations, tap on the shoulder. You'd think something like this is trivial, but after a few years here, you start to think people are emotion-less, don't express themselves easily. That's cultural, you keep it all inside. Her mom had been by her side for 4 days straight, sleeping on a kind of camper bed, but extremely uncomfortable. She didn't show any emotion in front of her, but when she had gone in to have the baby she just covered her face and wept silently for a minute, but as controlled as possible. 


We still had to wait 2 hours for her and Sean to come out and in that time some family arrived. They are not fans of mandarin at all, very traditional, very ningbo-blood type people. So after 2 days without sleep I have to speak mandarin with people who speak back to me in very fast mandarin with very poor pronunciation. At this point I'm ready to drop on the floor. All I want is to have some time to see my wife and my baby in peace and quiet. Instead there are people moving around, shared room with 4 other women, shouting, movement, chaos. "


----------



## LunaLady

Clare - Freya is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

You guys have probably already seen this but it made me :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmpONxJ7JSw


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Lunes :hi:


----------



## Essie

I may have impulse bought a jumperoo for Lyra :blush: she does seem to love it though.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> I may have impulse bought a jumperoo for Lyra :blush: she does seem to love it though.



Chav! Hope the sheer size of it doesn't impede your Jeremy Kyle view!! ;-) jk jk


----------



## Sarachka

Trin thanks for the story. It was lovely to hear a man's side of things, ESP as he was so concerned about his wife and son. Sounds very emotionless. they'd hate my mum and me. We're such cry babies.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> I may have impulse bought a jumperoo for Lyra :blush: she does seem to love it though.

Lol - Lauren has one I bought in the sale for Xmas x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I may have impulse bought a jumperoo for Lyra :blush: she does seem to love it though.
> 
> Lol - Lauren has one I bought in the sale for Xmas xClick to expand...

Whoah! It's jumperoo mania on the turtle thread!! We've all got jumperoo fever :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

I :brat: a jumperoo!!!
I don't think we get them here :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..how did your biccies turn out?..they sounded quite nommo :thumbup: hope you enjoyed your swimbulation and I can't remember if I said how fabby you looked in your latest pot pic. I'm very impressed by your bumpage :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles
I miss you all :cry: but I can't stay awake any more
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..Freya is just delicious :cloud9: I know what you mean about the first number 2 you do after stitches...OUCHY!


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...loved your latest pot pic too..I cannot believe your practically third tri :shock: That's just insane..you only just got your BFP! 

Thanks for posting that amazing birth story...it's hard to imagine the controlled emotion he described. As reserved as we Brits are, we all show how we feel, particularly at a birth.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I :brat: a jumperoo!!!
> I don't think we get them here :shrug:

Surely you get Fisher Price stuff in SA? No?


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Trin :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Night trin ! I keep missing you :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Night trin ! I keep missing you :cry:
> 
> :hugs:

She's avoiding you...'cos you smell....of ham!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Night trin ! I keep missing you :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> She's avoiding you...'cos you smell....of ham!Click to expand...

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Night trin ! I keep missing you :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> She's avoiding you...'cos you smell....of ham!Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cry:Click to expand...

Yep...so strong was the ham pong that Trin had to go lie down :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Night trin ! I keep missing you :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> She's avoiding you...'cos you smell....of ham!Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...so strong was the ham pong that Trin had to go lie down :nope:Click to expand...

I must stop eating a kilo of ham a day....mmmmmmm


----------



## LunaLady

I eat a kilo of ham a day, too, Crunch. We can hang out together in our stench! :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

OMG..Crunchster and Lunes are ham-sters :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..how is Lyra now? Cara has a cold now :(


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie..how is Lyra now? Cara has a cold now :(

She is slightly snotty still, but much better. I meant to say earlier I hope Cara is okay. There seem to be lots of nasty colds going round at the moment.


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> OMG..Crunchster and Lunes are ham-sters :haha:

Love it! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie..how is Lyra now? Cara has a cold now :(
> 
> She is slightly snotty still, but much better. I meant to say earlier I hope Cara is okay. There seem to be lots of nasty colds going round at the moment.Click to expand...

Ah that's good she's almost better :thumbup: I take it she hasn't ended up allergic to the dog....or was it cat? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

How is it going today Luna? Is Rhyko being a good boy for mummy?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't drown! 

Clare Freya is so sweet, and I feel for you with your stitches. Even when I returned to the pool a month after Holly was born at first I'd cycle to the pool standing up, the memory of the pain was too much for me to sit on a bike saddle, even though it no longer hurt! The mental scars took longer to heal :haha: Such a cutie bubs though :hugs:

Cara is gonna be a heart breaker Kit, your new avatar :kiss:

Me I had a jolly super lovely swim :cloud9: Stayed the whole hour and all my friends liked my bump :friends: AND my knitting friend brought me a book to borrow, it has loads of little knitting projects in it :thumbup: (It's a Debbie Bliss one Jaynie!)

Just had some HAM and red pepper and am now having cheese with my seed biscuits and they really are a perfect nommo cheese base without the big carbs of bread. Quite pleased with them Kit, thankyou for asking :thumbup: I have to eat ham alot at the moment because I can't eat biscuits and normal snacky things! Ham and cheese, cheese and ham :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> How is it going today Luna? Is Rhyko being a good boy for mummy?

It's going. Got some good sleep last night. Rhyko went a 4 hour stretch and a 5.5 hours stretch :shock: !!! Was nice.

He's quite refluxy and fussy today because I had dairy yesterday, like a bad mommy. I just couldn't help it... Forgive me little boy if mommy loves cheese!

Back to no dairy and no eggs. I've allowed myself every thing else. He gets eczema pretty bad when I eat eggs and very refluxy when I have dairy. :growlmad:

We are about to go out for our first stroller walk! I'll be bringing Luna the dog, too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

B..sounds like a lovely evening you had and thanks for saying nice things about ma wee lassie :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How is it going today Luna? Is Rhyko being a good boy for mummy?
> 
> It's going. Got some good sleep last night. Rhyko went a 4 hour stretch and a 5.5 hours stretch :shock: !!! Was nice.
> 
> He's quite refluxy and fussy today because I had dairy yesterday, like a bad mommy. I just couldn't help it... Forgive me little boy if mommy loves cheese!
> 
> Back to no dairy and no eggs. I've allowed myself every thing else. He gets eczema pretty bad when I eat eggs and very refluxy when I have dairy. :growlmad:
> 
> We are about to go out for our first stroller walk! I'll be bringing Luna the dog, too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Gosh, you are on the ball with what's hot and what's not! I see the challenges you are presented with every day and thank my lucky stars. I mean that not to sound smug but by way of appreciating the effort you put in with Rhyko. His system is sensitive but hopefully as he matures, these things will disappear.

Enjoy your first stroller walk..be sure to show off your beautiful boy :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't wait until Trin's clocks change back again- I never see her anymore :cry: Though I suppose by then her and my clocks are going to be all over the place, when we start following baby Time! 

Three greenies

*88
72
91*

But it was easy today because I was at home all day so could cook fresh things and cycle and swim.

My new tumble dryer dries things!!! I just put away sheets that it dried which would otherwise be hanging around damp for days! (DH doesn't allow me to put stuff on the radiator to dry because he says it looks chavvy :haha: But I do when he's at work!!) 

Is a jumperoo the thing you put in a doorframe and they bounce in? Like Cara has? Oddly enough Holly didn't have one of those. Will she reproach me in later life? We got her walker at a junk depo for next to nothing and she LOVED it and would go soooooo fast across our slippery floors!


----------



## kit_cat

B..this is Cara in her jumperoo...
(the door hanging thing is something different)


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie..how is Lyra now? Cara has a cold now :(
> 
> She is slightly snotty still, but much better. I meant to say earlier I hope Cara is okay. There seem to be lots of nasty colds going round at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah that's good she's almost better :thumbup: I take it she hasn't ended up allergic to the dog....or was it cat? :-kClick to expand...

We have both so it could have been an allergy to either :haha: but it was the dog I suspected. I think it must have been a particularly viscious cold.


----------



## kit_cat

...oh and B..I think not only will Holly reproach you in later life for not having one of these beauties, she might actually be scarred for life :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

That is the same jumperoo Lyra has :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How is it going today Luna? Is Rhyko being a good boy for mummy?
> 
> It's going. Got some good sleep last night. Rhyko went a 4 hour stretch and a 5.5 hours stretch :shock: !!! Was nice.
> 
> He's quite refluxy and fussy today because I had dairy yesterday, like a bad mommy. I just couldn't help it... Forgive me little boy if mommy loves cheese!
> 
> Back to no dairy and no eggs. I've allowed myself every thing else. He gets eczema pretty bad when I eat eggs and very refluxy when I have dairy. :growlmad:
> 
> We are about to go out for our first stroller walk! I'll be bringing Luna the dog, too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, you are on the ball with what's hot and what's not! I see the challenges you are presented with every day and thank my lucky stars. I mean that not to sound smug but by way of appreciating the effort you put in with Rhyko. His system is sensitive but hopefully as he matures, these things will disappear.
> 
> Enjoy your first stroller walk..be sure to show off your beautiful boy :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit! I do get a bit bitter about it all every so often... And to be honest I do think all that I've had to deal with and the continued struggle with his severe reflux makes it really hard for me to bond with him. I still feel like I'm on a bad never ending babysitting stint. I don't feel like he's my baby and I don't feel bonded to him. It's easy as cake for me to leave him and DH out in the living room and go take a nap alone in the bedroom, or go run errands on my own. Or, my parents watched him for several hours last weekend so DH and I could go see a movie - I had no qualms about leaving. I was thankful to get out. I don't know if that's just ingrained from his NICU stay or what...? But I just don't feel any sort of connection to him. :shrug:

I will take a picture of him in the stroller! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a lane all to myself this evening at the pool- heaven!! All smooth and just me making it ripple. I adore that


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh kit ! That new pic you have is so lovely 

I really recommend Ewan the dream sheep ! Miss l has had for a week now and she falls asleep way before the 20 minutes is up and it sends me right off lovely ! You may have to google him 

Hi fellow ham-ers !


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> B..this is Cara in her jumperoo...
> (the door hanging thing is something different)
> 
> View attachment 301828

ah, I see! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How is it going today Luna? Is Rhyko being a good boy for mummy?
> 
> It's going. Got some good sleep last night. Rhyko went a 4 hour stretch and a 5.5 hours stretch :shock: !!! Was nice.
> 
> He's quite refluxy and fussy today because I had dairy yesterday, like a bad mommy. I just couldn't help it... Forgive me little boy if mommy loves cheese!
> 
> Back to no dairy and no eggs. I've allowed myself every thing else. He gets eczema pretty bad when I eat eggs and very refluxy when I have dairy. :growlmad:
> 
> We are about to go out for our first stroller walk! I'll be bringing Luna the dog, too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, you are on the ball with what's hot and what's not! I see the challenges you are presented with every day and thank my lucky stars. I mean that not to sound smug but by way of appreciating the effort you put in with Rhyko. His system is sensitive but hopefully as he matures, these things will disappear.
> 
> Enjoy your first stroller walk..be sure to show off your beautiful boy :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit! I do get a bit bitter about it all every so often... And to be honest I do think all that I've had to deal with and the continued struggle with his severe reflux makes it really hard for me to bond with him. I still feel like I'm on a bad never ending babysitting stint. I don't feel like he's my baby and I don't feel bonded to him. It's easy as cake for me to leave him and DH out in the living room and go take a nap alone in the bedroom, or go run errands on my own. Or, my parents watched him for several hours last weekend so DH and I could go see a movie - I had no qualms about leaving. I was thankful to get out. I don't know if that's just ingrained from his NICU stay or what...? But I just don't feel any sort of connection to him. :shrug:
> 
> I will take a picture of him in the stroller! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I can understand this even though I haven't experienced it. If I hadn't been able to breastfeed, I think I'd have similar feelings, particularly in the early weeks because it's sooooo hard even when things go well. I remember you using a particular description of how you felt Rhyko looked at you which made me laugh..."stink eye" :haha: Very early on, usually in the early hours of the morning having had no sleep and before Cara had ever smiled, I used to think she looked at me like this :haha: I see now it was my perception and a product of sleep deprivation/stress because it's the exact opposite in reality. I think given time and when things get onto an even keel with Rhyko, you'll feel the way you expect to feel. You've hard an incredibly hard start, so no wonder you feel how you do.

I look forward to pics :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How is it going today Luna? Is Rhyko being a good boy for mummy?
> 
> It's going. Got some good sleep last night. Rhyko went a 4 hour stretch and a 5.5 hours stretch :shock: !!! Was nice.
> 
> He's quite refluxy and fussy today because I had dairy yesterday, like a bad mommy. I just couldn't help it... Forgive me little boy if mommy loves cheese!
> 
> Back to no dairy and no eggs. I've allowed myself every thing else. He gets eczema pretty bad when I eat eggs and very refluxy when I have dairy. :growlmad:
> 
> We are about to go out for our first stroller walk! I'll be bringing Luna the dog, too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, you are on the ball with what's hot and what's not! I see the challenges you are presented with every day and thank my lucky stars. I mean that not to sound smug but by way of appreciating the effort you put in with Rhyko. His system is sensitive but hopefully as he matures, these things will disappear.
> 
> Enjoy your first stroller walk..be sure to show off your beautiful boy :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit! I do get a bit bitter about it all every so often... And to be honest I do think all that I've had to deal with and the continued struggle with his severe reflux makes it really hard for me to bond with him. I still feel like I'm on a bad never ending babysitting stint. I don't feel like he's my baby and I don't feel bonded to him. It's easy as cake for me to leave him and DH out in the living room and go take a nap alone in the bedroom, or go run errands on my own. Or, my parents watched him for several hours last weekend so DH and I could go see a movie - I had no qualms about leaving. I was thankful to get out. I don't know if that's just ingrained from his NICU stay or what...? But I just don't feel any sort of connection to him. :shrug:
> 
> I will take a picture of him in the stroller! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lunes I was just asking my DH about his ex because she had trouble bonding with her first boy due to a very bad birth experience and he said it lasted about 6 months that feeling for her (obviously DH's view of things may be very different from his ex's!!) You will bond with him in the time it takes to do so, don't worry about that. Maybe you've already bonded way more than you think, you just aren't fully aware of it yet:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey lunabell

I think pumping takes a huge toll on you also, I never restricted my diet so I can only imagine how that feels. Those first few weeks we lived off takeaways as neither of us could face cooking.
I also remember when the alarm would go off for pumping I just felt like "again!" ...... I think also when you start to wean and the pumping lessons you may feel differently. 
Also do no feel bad about going out, I have been out with friends and dh for a few hours Lauren free and i haven't feel bad. It also gives the grandparents that time to enjoy whilst we get some rest ! 
I think you are amazing ! 

And you eat HAM ..... Horrrrraaaayyyyy


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya will not fed for long with me(formula feeding) but will with her dad.i find it so fustrating:hissy:

i tried and tried to breastfeed but it just wasnt happening :cry:

iv looked at how he feeds her and i do the same but she doesnt seem intrested in the bottle she just goes to sleep or whinges.


i dont know what to do?


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Luna I agree with Kit that breastfeeding makes things easier because it's easy to believe that love of booby milk means love of mummy, it of course doesn't work like that but it's very flattering to the mummy to think so and believe that bonding has been achieved just because baby is drunk and happy! So without breastfeeding it's harder I'm sure. But we* all* have to get to know our babies over time- they are afterall complete little fickle strangers to us when they pop out!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my it's nearly 11, better hit the sack. Baby swimmers in the morn. Night all xxxxx :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How is it going today Luna? Is Rhyko being a good boy for mummy?
> 
> It's going. Got some good sleep last night. Rhyko went a 4 hour stretch and a 5.5 hours stretch :shock: !!! Was nice.
> 
> He's quite refluxy and fussy today because I had dairy yesterday, like a bad mommy. I just couldn't help it... Forgive me little boy if mommy loves cheese!
> 
> Back to no dairy and no eggs. I've allowed myself every thing else. He gets eczema pretty bad when I eat eggs and very refluxy when I have dairy. :growlmad:
> 
> We are about to go out for our first stroller walk! I'll be bringing Luna the dog, too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, you are on the ball with what's hot and what's not! I see the challenges you are presented with every day and thank my lucky stars. I mean that not to sound smug but by way of appreciating the effort you put in with Rhyko. His system is sensitive but hopefully as he matures, these things will disappear.
> 
> Enjoy your first stroller walk..be sure to show off your beautiful boy :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kit! I do get a bit bitter about it all every so often... And to be honest I do think all that I've had to deal with and the continued struggle with his severe reflux makes it really hard for me to bond with him. I still feel like I'm on a bad never ending babysitting stint. I don't feel like he's my baby and I don't feel bonded to him. It's easy as cake for me to leave him and DH out in the living room and go take a nap alone in the bedroom, or go run errands on my own. Or, my parents watched him for several hours last weekend so DH and I could go see a movie - I had no qualms about leaving. I was thankful to get out. I don't know if that's just ingrained from his NICU stay or what...? But I just don't feel any sort of connection to him. :shrug:
> 
> I will take a picture of him in the stroller! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Lunes I was just asking my DH about his ex because she had trouble bonding with her first boy due to a very bad birth experience and he said it lasted about 6 months that feeling for her (obviously DH's view of things may be very different from his ex's!!) You will bond with him in the time it takes to do so, don't worry about that. Maybe you've already bonded way more than you think, you just aren't fully aware of it yet:shrug:Click to expand...

That's a good point B..the more I think about it, because of Rhyko being in the NICU, you'd probably have unconsciously put a barrier up. I'm sure you don't need me to tell you about self preservation. It will all sort itself out I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya will not fed for long with me(formula feeding) but will with her dad.i find it so fustrating:hissy:
> 
> i tried and tried to breastfeed but it just wasnt happening :cry:
> 
> iv looked at how he feeds her and i do the same but she doesnt seem intrested in the bottle she just goes to sleep or whinges.
> 
> 
> i dont know what to do?

Hi clare ! 
Now dh had a similar problem, he found it nearly impossible to feed Lauren in the traditional way - head supported by the arm .... He just couldn't get comfy. He then tried feeding with Lauren on his bent knees ( I am not sure how to explain it !) and she would feed much more .... Have you tried feeding with a pillow under your arm also ? For support X


----------



## Crunchie

I am watching britains biggest babies .....


----------



## poas

Clare babies pick up on stress, I bet she is just so comfy on her lovely Mummy that she just wants to snuggle and sleep.
Esme used to do this to me-even when bf'ing-I used to tickle her under her chin and put a finger against her cheek-I still rub her cheek gently when bottle feeding x
Just don't stress, easier said than done I know, but I know when I am tired that I get wound up quicker and Esme definitely follows suit.
How long did you say it would take me to drive to yours?x


----------



## poas

How big are they crunch?Should I apply?lol


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya will not fed for long with me(formula feeding) but will with her dad.i find it so fustrating:hissy:
> 
> i tried and tried to breastfeed but it just wasnt happening :cry:
> 
> iv looked at how he feeds her and i do the same but she doesnt seem intrested in the bottle she just goes to sleep or whinges.
> 
> 
> i dont know what to do?

Don't worry Clare. It may seem like she's not feeding for long with you but the chances are she's getting what she needs and then stopping. Also, maybe you're a bit stressed and she senses it? If you've done a bit of breast feeding, she might just be a bit confused when you've then given her milk from the bottle? As I said, don't worry, she will settle down into a routine very quickly no matter who feeds her. :hugs: She's just learning :awww:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> How big are they crunch?Should I apply?lol

Apparently a big baby is 9lb.9 and over - 

Biggest baby was 17lbs .... The lady had 11 children - all over 11lbs 

Biggest baby in Britain was 15lbs 8!!!!! B

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Night night, sleep tight B :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Clare babies pick up on stress, I bet she is just so comfy on her lovely Mummy that she just wants to snuggle and sleep.
> Esme used to do this to me-even when bf'ing-I used to tickle her under her chin and put a finger against her cheek-I still rub her cheek gently when bottle feeding x
> Just don't stress, easier said than done I know, but I know when I am tired that I get wound up quicker and Esme definitely follows suit.
> How long did you say it would take me to drive to yours?x

crunch iv tried doing exactly the same as dh does with her.ikwym about the knee thing thats what dh does

i even expressed some milk yesterday to give her and she drank it so quick and then puked the whole lot up :(

Lissy: i do tend to stroke her and get distracted with cuddling her,im also not as patient as dh especially at night.i get fustrated as im dont breastfeeding i kinda feel like shite about it :(
I lived 120miles away.about 2 1/2 hrs drive:wacko:


kit: ur pressie is all wrapped up ready to go :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> How big are they crunch?Should I apply?lol
> 
> Apparently a big baby is 9lb.9 and over -
> 
> Biggest baby was 17lbs .... The lady had 11 children - all over 11lbs
> 
> Biggest baby in Britain was 15lbs 8!!!!! B
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

thats gotta be eye watering :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> How big are they crunch?Should I apply?lol
> 
> Apparently a big baby is 9lb.9 and over -
> 
> Biggest baby was 17lbs .... The lady had 11 children - all over 11lbs
> 
> Biggest baby in Britain was 15lbs 8!!!!! B
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thats gotta be eye watering :wacko:Click to expand...

Twin sisters had babies both over 12lbs ! Not sure they want any more children ha ha


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> How big are they crunch?Should I apply?lol
> 
> Apparently a big baby is 9lb.9 and over -
> 
> Biggest baby was 17lbs .... The lady had 11 children - all over 11lbs
> 
> Biggest baby in Britain was 15lbs 8!!!!! B
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

*cringes and crosses legs* :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

A pint of milk every 2 hours !!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

crunchie said:


> a pint of milk every 2 hours !!!!!

o m g


----------



## Essie

A baby of 17lb would be the size of Lyra now :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

Ouch ouch ouch OUCH


----------



## Essie

Speaking of my milk monster I think (hope) she has settled so I'm off for forty winks before she's up again. Night night all :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare babies pick up on stress, I bet she is just so comfy on her lovely Mummy that she just wants to snuggle and sleep.
> Esme used to do this to me-even when bf'ing-I used to tickle her under her chin and put a finger against her cheek-I still rub her cheek gently when bottle feeding x
> Just don't stress, easier said than done I know, but I know when I am tired that I get wound up quicker and Esme definitely follows suit.
> How long did you say it would take me to drive to yours?x
> 
> crunch iv tried doing exactly the same as dh does with her.ikwym about the knee thing thats what dh does
> 
> i even expressed some milk yesterday to give her and she drank it so quick and then puked the whole lot up :(
> 
> Lissy: i do tend to stroke her and get distracted with cuddling her,im also not as patient as dh especially at night.i get fustrated as im dont breastfeeding i kinda feel like shite about it :(
> I lived 120miles away.about 2 1/2 hrs drive:wacko:
> 
> 
> kit: ur pressie is all wrapped up ready to go :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for the pressie Clare but please don't put pressure on yourself to get it posted etc, you've more than enough on your plate.

I'm sorry the BFing isn't working out for you, I hope you had support and were not just left to figure things out :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Essie :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Night monkey and night essie ! 

I am off also - sleep tight turts


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> A baby of 17lb would be the size of Lyra now :shock:

Imagine squeezing that out?? :shock: :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Crunchster :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Clare babies pick up on stress, I bet she is just so comfy on her lovely Mummy that she just wants to snuggle and sleep.
> Esme used to do this to me-even when bf'ing-I used to tickle her under her chin and put a finger against her cheek-I still rub her cheek gently when bottle feeding x
> Just don't stress, easier said than done I know, but I know when I am tired that I get wound up quicker and Esme definitely follows suit.
> How long did you say it would take me to drive to yours?x
> 
> crunch iv tried doing exactly the same as dh does with her.ikwym about the knee thing thats what dh does
> 
> i even expressed some milk yesterday to give her and she drank it so quick and then puked the whole lot up :(
> 
> Lissy: i do tend to stroke her and get distracted with cuddling her,im also not as patient as dh especially at night.i get fustrated as im dont breastfeeding i kinda feel like shite about it :(
> I lived 120miles away.about 2 1/2 hrs drive:wacko:
> 
> 
> kit: ur pressie is all wrapped up ready to go :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the pressie Clare but please don't put pressure on yourself to get it posted etc, you've more than enough on your plate.
> 
> I'm sorry the BFing isn't working out for you, I hope you had support and were not just left to figure things out :hugs:Click to expand...

it was the forcing onto the breast constantly by mw that put me off


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..do you mean the MW put too much pressure on you about BFing?


----------



## babyhopes2010

shes forced freya onto my breast and in the end it was bruised and bleeding


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> shes forced freya onto my breast and in the end it was bruised and bleeding

Oh my word :shock: This would not be helpful to anyone in any circumstances. That's really crappy :nope: I can't imagine why she'd do this :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

My baby hadnt fed for 24hrs and was hungry another mw suggested lil cup feeding i was trying it but mw marched in and said shes not having that and literally ripped iy ouyya my hand


----------



## kit_cat

I'm so sorry you had such a negative experience Clare. When I was in hospital with Cara, there was a girl in the bed next to me and she tried the whole day and a half I was in to breast feed her baby. It just wasn't working out for them as the baby just couldn't latch on properly so eventually the MW brought a bottle of formula. Don't get me wrong, this was after 36 hours of SCREAMING baby. At least though the midwives were trying to help and support her even if it didn't work. How you could end up bruised and bleeding is beyond me :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

So it's goodnight from me peeps, sleep well all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Clare, can you pump milk for Freya for now? It is going to be so much better for her than formula. She needs this first milk to get the good antibodies and such. It would be such a gift for her! And just keep up with the breastfeeding. Keep trying, Clare. If you really genuinely want to do it, just keep trying! Just try every time she eats - if she doesn't do it and gets frustrated, just go to the bottle, no worries. Just try every time. She'll do it! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you girls for the kind words and advice about bonding. I am sure it will come... and this super extended newborn phase probably doesn't help, but hopefully the bonding will be easier once he starts showing emotions.

Our stroller walk was great! We went for 45 minutes! DH walked the dogs and I pushed the stroller. Rhyko slept the whole time :)

AND! AND! AND!

Rhyko weighs 10 pounds, now! Double digits! He's now TWICE what he weighed at birth :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtloids

Got new staff starting today in the cattery so things are a little upside down. I don't have patients booked so I think I shall not go to work :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I :brat: a jumperoo!!!
> I don't think we get them here :shrug:
> 
> Surely you get Fisher Price stuff in SA? No?Click to expand...

We get Fisher Price but I've never seen a jumperoo :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Night trin ! I keep missing you :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> She's avoiding you...'cos you smell....of ham!Click to expand...

Shhh :shhh:....you weren't meant to tell her! :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> B..sounds like a lovely evening you had and thanks for saying nice things about ma wee lassie :cloud9:

Your new avatar is just beautiful! She has such lovely eyes :cloud9:


----------



## poas

I don't think putting any pressure on yourself to pump will help you Clare, I think you'll end up frazzled and not enjoy the time you are spending with Freya. 
I agree that colustrum has huge health benefits and breastmilk is the best feeding option BUT and like mine, it's a big but :) I definitely think a happy Mummy will ultimately be better for Freya than a sad, stressed out one.
I am speaking from experience-I had to stop as my milk stopped producing BUT with harri AND Esme-the last week of feeding (when I wasn't producing enough and they were getting hungry and agitated) was hell on Earth. I found myself sort of snapping ''why won't you just stay latched on?!'' or in tears ''I can't do this if there's nothing there''
This was not a positive experience, and I promised myself after Harri, that anything bf related, I would not let get to me...as you saw on here-I was miserable when I had to stop bf'ing, but for being miserable, I was at least relaxed, and because Esme was getting what she needed, and I was calm, so was she.
Anyway, this is a long old post, so I apologise but to summarise- CLare, you are doing great-your daughter is beautiful just like you and in a few weeks she will start smiling, and you will get an even more intense rush of love than you get now, and you will know that she holds no grudge and is just happy to have such a wonderful Mummy x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtloids
> 
> Got new staff starting today in the cattery so things are a little upside down. I don't have patients booked so I think I shall not go to work :thumbup:

Fingers crossed that all is well with the new staff :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :thumbup:

Not sure what's on the cards today...OH is working this am but will probably spend a bit of time with us this afternoon. Mummy might even get a couple of hours to herself :)

I am going to try a Zumba class. I've established there's one that I might be able to make if I'm very organised on a Monday night, so I'm going to try for that :thumbup: The only thing is, it's not a beginners class so I'm going to look like a complete idiot the first few times :haha: Just as well I no longer care about looking like an idiot. Since becoming a mum I walk around in public with hair like an explosion, covered in poo/puke and wear trainers 90% of the time. How sexy am I? :winkwink:

Anyway..happy Saturdays everyone :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

The big babies programme: What channel was it on? I'll look it up and scare myself lol


----------



## Sarachka

All the tales of breast feeding issues are scaring me!! Trin! Help! What can I do now that will decrease chances of it happening for me? The midwife gave me a number to call for BF classes but recommended calling after 20wks ish. 

Those who had troubles - did u do classes before hand? Did you get help from BF experts (not midwives) after?


----------



## Essie

How much milk do babies have when they are about 8 months old? Ideally I would like to BF Lyra until she is 1. But I have to go back to work in March so she will be at nursery two days a week. I'm trying to express and freeze so I have a supply for then, but I have no idea how much milk she will need to have :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> The big babies programme: What channel was it on? I'll look it up and scare myself lol

Hi 

It was itv2.
I think my bf issues was due to having a preemie, Lauren got used to having a bottle in special care.
I think If I tried harder she would have maybe managed it in the end, I gave up due to selfish reasosns. 
I am sure you will have no problems ! They have plenty of classes when bebe is here and they can show you how to get the correct latch.

X


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> All the tales of breast feeding issues are scaring me!! Trin! Help! What can I do now that will decrease chances of it happening for me? The midwife gave me a number to call for BF classes but recommended calling after 20wks ish.
> 
> Those who had troubles - did u do classes before hand? Did you get help from BF experts (not midwives) after?

Sezi..the problem with BFing is that as ridiculous as it sounds, it doesn't necessarily come naturally. Especially if you're a first time BFer. You don't know how things will go for you until you're doing it. I didn't have much support but then again I didn't need much support once I got the hang of things. I spoke to a BFing specialist within the first week to discuss what I was doing and was reassured I was doing the best. Sometimes reassurance and perseverance is all you need. Just have your lansinoh at the ready and you'll be fine :thumbup: 

Also..B sent me a little book on BFing which has some handy tips and a down to earth point of view. If you like I can send it on to you?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> How much milk do babies have when they are about 8 months old? Ideally I would like to BF Lyra until she is 1. But I have to go back to work in March so she will be at nursery two days a week. I'm trying to express and freeze so I have a supply for then, but I have no idea how much milk she will need to have :shrug:

Hi Essie :wave:

By 8 months, obviously Lyra will be scoffing her solids, so I believe 3 bottles (8oz approx) will be the the daily milk requirement in addition to her meals.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi kit ! 

Wish we could Zumba together ! We could have a drink after and would feel like a night out lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi kit !
> 
> Wish we could Zumba together ! We could have a drink after and would feel like a night out lol x

How fab would that be??? You could eat ham, I could drink wine....:cloud9:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> How much milk do babies have when they are about 8 months old? Ideally I would like to BF Lyra until she is 1. But I have to go back to work in March so she will be at nursery two days a week. I'm trying to express and freeze so I have a supply for then, but I have no idea how much milk she will need to have :shrug:
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> By 8 months, obviously Lyra will be scoffing her solids, so I believe 3 bottles (8oz approx) will be the the daily milk requirement in addition to her meals.Click to expand...

Thanks Kit. So if I feed her before work, and will feed her after work then about 12oz pumped milk each nursery day should be enough?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> How much milk do babies have when they are about 8 months old? Ideally I would like to BF Lyra until she is 1. But I have to go back to work in March so she will be at nursery two days a week. I'm trying to express and freeze so I have a supply for then, but I have no idea how much milk she will need to have :shrug:
> 
> Hi Essie :wave:
> 
> By 8 months, obviously Lyra will be scoffing her solids, so I believe 3 bottles (8oz approx) will be the the daily milk requirement in addition to her meals.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kit. So if I feed her before work, and will feed her after work then about 12oz pumped milk each nursery day should be enough?Click to expand...

I should think so although it all depends on the times and length of your shift etc and therefore the time spent in nursery. Set hours would be good in this instance :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hahaha!! For some reason this made me think of a particular turtle..any ideas who? :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi kit !
> 
> Wish we could Zumba together ! We could have a drink after and would feel like a night out lol x
> 
> How fab would that be??? You could eat ham, I could drink wine....:cloud9:Click to expand...

Omg how amazing !


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> How is it going today Luna? Is Rhyko being a good boy for mummy?
> 
> It's going. Got some good sleep last night. Rhyko went a 4 hour stretch and a 5.5 hours stretch :shock: !!! Was nice.
> 
> He's quite refluxy and fussy today because I had dairy yesterday, like a bad mommy. I just couldn't help it... Forgive me little boy if mommy loves cheese!
> 
> Back to no dairy and no eggs. I've allowed myself every thing else. He gets eczema pretty bad when I eat eggs and very refluxy when I have dairy. :growlmad:
> 
> We are about to go out for our first stroller walk! I'll be bringing Luna the dog, too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Have a great walk :thumbup: 

I have eczema and dairy flares it up. When I cut out dairy I don't suffer from it at all...


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies. Adams out all day playing COD. I'm going to go to the Market and get ingredients for potatas bravas with chorizo mmmmm. But then also more me time. Loving all the me time I get at the minute. My friends coming and she needs to get fabric so we'll go the Market :) and then I might do my nails, potter, tidy etc etc! 

Clare I think Lissy has some good advice try just not thinking about it :shrug: :hugs:

I got my :sex: in this morning so will do an OPK and hope for am :sex: tomorrow too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning ladies. Adams out all day playing COD. I'm going to go to the Market and get ingredients for potatas bravas with chorizo mmmmm. But then also more me time. Loving all the me time I get at the minute. My friends coming and she needs to get fabric so we'll go the Market :) and then I might do my nails, potter, tidy etc etc!
> 
> Clare I think Lissy has some good advice try just not thinking about it :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> I got my :sex: in this morning so will do an OPK and hope for am :sex: tomorrow too :thumbup:

Ooo, well done on the well timed :sex:

Sounds like a nice day - enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Hahaha!! For some reason this made me think of a particular turtle..any ideas who? :winkwink:
> 
> View attachment 302001

Lol 2 funny it can b a number of turtles who is it??


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> here shes is.........................................
> 
> https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9103/freyabnb1.jpg
> https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7108/freya1p.jpg
> 
> https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1817/freya2b.jpg

She is soooo beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Because Addie asked for girls names ...

Here are some of my favourite girls names that I can't use bc OH is a crazy foreigner. 

Grace
Madison
Madeleine
Peyton
Darcy
Ava


----------



## HollyMonkey

*It's been welling up for ages and today I cracked and made a Christmas garland with Holly and put it up *
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi & Addie - I like Grace and Ava too. But you'd HAVE to have Ava Rose and not Ava Eve :haha: that would be funny though. 

I'm back from the Market looking forward to these potatoes :munch: I'm adding stuff so it's more of a complete meal... I'm watching trashy TV but I got some provisions for knitting so I'm ready to start my project now :happydance: learning how to cable knit. I'm thinking of looking through the Christmas secs provisions so I can sort the spare room out some more! I love being alone at the minute. OPK soon, might post a pic.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> All the tales of breast feeding issues are scaring me!! Trin! Help! What can I do now that will decrease chances of it happening for me? The midwife gave me a number to call for BF classes but recommended calling after 20wks ish.
> 
> Those who had troubles - did u do classes before hand? Did you get help from BF experts (not midwives) after?

The best advice I had was from the lady who did our ante natal classes- she warned us that breast feeding is much harder than bottle feeding, and that lots of women stop because it's so demanding, and that with preemies it's almost impossible, and that it takes lots and lots of hard work and dedication and pain initially. With this in mind it made it sooooooo much easier when I came to do it myself, I was expecting the absolute worst, and it is really hard but at least I wasn't still swanning around with the idea that it's second nature as I had been before. (It does become second nature after the first few weeks though, so worth sticking it out:thumbup:) And since you're already worried that is a really good sign in my view, it's something worth being prepared for the challenges of I'd say. And on the technical side it's all about latching- but the nurses at the hospital will show both you and your baby that- you need to get a really big mouthful of tit into their face and get their whole little squishy face sucking at you and you'll be just fine:thumbup: And tickling behind their ears or their feet can get them sucking again if they start being lazy, since it's hard work for the bubbas too :holly:


----------



## Sarachka

thanks for the tips B. The garland looks lovely.

Kit, I wore one of the belly bands yesterday, they're so convenient and comfy


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my they are big babies Crunch! I've yet to convert 17lbs into Kilos to really understand!!! Holly weighs 10.7 kgs now, is that like giving birth to Holly? :shock: When I was due with Holly I was on the phone to a friend and she wished me good luck and said "hope it's a small slippery one" which is about the best thing to wish to a heavily pregnant friend I'd say :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's tear jerkingly beautiful weather here today, and Hollinka and I walked to the pool this morning and had a really lovely baby swimmers session because Holly was all chuffed that it was just mummy and her (my friend couldn't come) and she did lots of sploshing and running along the floating mats. THEN I GOT MY SECRET SANTA PRESENT which I really really really hope my victim likes because I was so chuffed to find what I was looking for! Then we walked home, cold sunshine, just cold enough to kiss your cheeks without biting them :cloud9: and had lunch and then made the garland that I stole overhanging evergreens from a neighbour to make :ninja: Off soon to work on my next needle case for my friend who sews alot.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Opk pics Jaynie? :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Brand new Teen Mom season 3 (so thats Maci, Farrah, Amber and Caitlynn) weds December 14th yayyyy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have things in the tumble dryer!! :laundry:

I'm contemplating a random afternoon bath now. I forgot my shower gel so I'm a bit chloriney still from this morning. And this morning it struck me that I seem to have got really fit this pregnancy what with my daily cycle and twice weekly swim and totally freaky healthy diet- I noticed walking up the steep hill to the pool. It seemed like I was walking on the flat:shrug: Haven't done any weight bearing sport though, apart from walking, so running and tennis will still come as a shock!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's interesting reading the BF comments for Clare- I agree with both Luna and Lissy! I'd probably give it just a bit longer to try Clare, it's like learning to roller blade, rather wobbly at first but you can glide it later.:thumbup: But then again as Lissy says if in that trying process you're getting stressed out then it may not be worth that strain on you all :shrug: Although Holly took to the breast well it still took me a couple of weeks to feel comfortable with it, my nipples were really sore!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> All the tales of breast feeding issues are scaring me!! Trin! Help! What can I do now that will decrease chances of it happening for me? The midwife gave me a number to call for BF classes but recommended calling after 20wks ish.
> 
> Those who had troubles - did u do classes before hand? Did you get help from BF experts (not midwives) after?

I absolutely recommend the classes, and using a lactation consultant afterwards. Also, to realise that in the first 6 weeks, the answer to just about every niggle/cry/anything is put baby on the boob. You are both learning and even if they are not absolutely hungry, they get in a good practice session. Don't expect to be going out in public and entertaining and getting back to your normal life in the first 6 weeks. It's time to get BFing established. Too many people look at people who have say 3 month old babies and how easy BFing is for them and assume that it was always like that, and so they give up because they believe they are doing it wrong. 
Also, check your nipples now. Are they inverted/ flat/ very pale? If so, sort it out now so that you have less problems later on. I know here, the nipples are neglected until they are needed for BFing


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha that reminds me- our BF lady at our pre natal classes also said that babies find it easier to latch on to small breasts (I don't know if this is true, I know enough buxom wenches who had no problem breastfeeding) but I do remember that I was, for once, one of the priviledged in this area :haha: Though I soon learnt from the same lady that sporty people tend to have far more perineum problems so that soon wiped the smug smile :smug: off my face!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> All the tales of breast feeding issues are scaring me!! Trin! Help! What can I do now that will decrease chances of it happening for me? The midwife gave me a number to call for BF classes but recommended calling after 20wks ish.
> 
> Those who had troubles - did u do classes before hand? Did you get help from BF experts (not midwives) after?
> 
> I absolutely recommend the classes, and using a lactation consultant afterwards. Also, to realise that in the first 6 weeks, the answer to just about every niggle/cry/anything is put baby on the boob. You are both learning and even if they are not absolutely hungry, they get in a good practice session. Don't expect to be going out in public and entertaining and getting back to your normal life in the first 6 weeks. It's time to get BFing established. Too many people look at people who have say 3 month old babies and how easy BFing is for them and assume that it was always like that, and so they give up because they believe they are doing it wrong.
> Also, check your nipples now. Are they inverted/ flat/ very pale? If so, sort it out now so that you have less problems later on. I know here, the nipples are neglected until they are needed for BFingClick to expand...

I've heard that some ladies prepare their nipples by rubbing/chaffing them and stuff before the birth, but I also heard that this can provoke contractions/labour so isn't a good idea?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's just the kind of thing I really wouldn't ever do mind you, pre-chaff my nips! :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> All the tales of breast feeding issues are scaring me!! Trin! Help! What can I do now that will decrease chances of it happening for me? The midwife gave me a number to call for BF classes but recommended calling after 20wks ish.
> 
> Those who had troubles - did u do classes before hand? Did you get help from BF experts (not midwives) after?
> 
> I absolutely recommend the classes, and using a lactation consultant afterwards. Also, to realise that in the first 6 weeks, the answer to just about every niggle/cry/anything is put baby on the boob. You are both learning and even if they are not absolutely hungry, they get in a good practice session. Don't expect to be going out in public and entertaining and getting back to your normal life in the first 6 weeks. It's time to get BFing established. Too many people look at people who have say 3 month old babies and how easy BFing is for them and assume that it was always like that, and so they give up because they believe they are doing it wrong.
> Also, check your nipples now. Are they inverted/ flat/ very pale? If so, sort it out now so that you have less problems later on. I know here, the nipples are neglected until they are needed for BFingClick to expand...

What's up with pale nipples? I have really dark spots on mine. I have heard of them so not worried. But where I don't have the spots, they are 'pale'. Guess I wouldn't really know like you say I rarely pay attention!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Opk pics Jaynie? :flower:

No problemo as soon as I have done it I will. I peed before and it was a bit too dark. Made a herbal tea now, am due light refreshments (so had some pineapple and some wotsits too) and I should be needing an appropriate piss any minute now :-k

Curly Sue is on. :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blood pressure is 111/71 :thumbup: 

I would also give you the temperature of the bath I've just run but my water thermometer is upstairs and I can't be bothered to get it so you'll have to live without this latter statistic:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They'll probably get darker during pregnancy Jaynie, so baby can see the source of its nom nom well! Mine are light pinky brown normally but at the moment are dark browny pink


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :wave:

I see I'm just in time for some nipple chat :haha:

Just had a lovely and delicious bath..meant to have one last night but ran out of time :dohh:

Hope everyone's Saturdays are great so far :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> All the tales of breast feeding issues are scaring me!! Trin! Help! What can I do now that will decrease chances of it happening for me? The midwife gave me a number to call for BF classes but recommended calling after 20wks ish.
> 
> Those who had troubles - did u do classes before hand? Did you get help from BF experts (not midwives) after?
> 
> I absolutely recommend the classes, and using a lactation consultant afterwards. Also, to realise that in the first 6 weeks, the answer to just about every niggle/cry/anything is put baby on the boob. You are both learning and even if they are not absolutely hungry, they get in a good practice session. Don't expect to be going out in public and entertaining and getting back to your normal life in the first 6 weeks. It's time to get BFing established. Too many people look at people who have say 3 month old babies and how easy BFing is for them and assume that it was always like that, and so they give up because they believe they are doing it wrong.
> Also, check your nipples now. Are they inverted/ flat/ very pale? If so, sort it out now so that you have less problems later on. I know here, the nipples are neglected until they are needed for BFingClick to expand...
> 
> I've heard that some ladies prepare their nipples by rubbing/chaffing them and stuff before the birth, but I also heard that this can provoke contractions/labour so isn't a good idea?:shrug:Click to expand...

You have to do a hell of a lot of nipple stimulation to bring on labour! But it's not a good idea to do any of the toughening stuff - it weakens the skin. If the nipples are inverted then a nipplette is a good idea, and nipple rolling and nipple expression is a good idea from about 28 weeks. If the nipples are very fair they are more prone to cracking so sunning them is a good idea


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> They'll probably get darker during pregnancy Jaynie, so baby can see the source of its nom nom well! Mine are light pinky brown normally but at the moment are dark browny pink

Mine went very dark during pregnancy too and they remain larger than before I assume for as long as I am breast feeding?

Oh yeah...I keep meaning to ask..does the dark line on my tum ever go away? It's still very visible.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Opk pics Jaynie? :flower:
> 
> No problemo as soon as I have done it I will. I peed before and it was a bit too dark. Made a herbal tea now, am due light refreshments (so had some pineapple and some wotsits too) and I should be needing an appropriate piss any minute now :-k
> 
> Curly Sue is on. :yipee:Click to expand...

:wohoo:

Yay for OPKs and Curly Sue :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> thanks for the tips B. The garland looks lovely.
> 
> Kit, I wore one of the belly bands yesterday, they're so convenient and comfy

Oh cool! I'm glad they're working out for you. They're not for everyone.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh my they are big babies Crunch! I've yet to convert 17lbs into Kilos to really understand!!! Holly weighs 10.7 kgs now, is that like giving birth to Holly? :shock: When I was due with Holly I was on the phone to a friend and she wished me good luck and said "hope it's a small slippery one" which is about the best thing to wish to a heavily pregnant friend I'd say :haha:

17lbs is roughly 7.7 kilos :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a bath, we're bath twins! :friends: I had a line too Kit and yes it goes away but I can't remember how long after. I think for me it had gone by my first bikini season, so a few months maybe :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I feel weird because DH has taken Holly to pick DSS the younger up from his ping pong (she didn't like daddy last night and cried and ignored him, first time she'd seen him all week so he's making an effort to do stuff just him and her this weekend) and it's odd being without her! I'm about to go to the shop to get some bacon and some low impact feculents for dinner and I can just walk out the door! Hands free!! No faffing!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I feel weird because DH has taken Holly to pick DSS the younger up from his ping pong (she didn't like daddy last night and cried and ignored him, first time she'd seen him all week so he's making an effort to do stuff just him and her this weekend) and it's odd being without her! I'm about to go to the shop to get some bacon and some low impact feculents for dinner and I can just walk out the door! Hands free!! No faffing!!

Enjoy the novelty :thumbup: I don't get many hands free occasions either :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I feel weird because DH has taken Holly to pick DSS the younger up from his ping pong (she didn't like daddy last night and cried and ignored him, first time she'd seen him all week so he's making an effort to do stuff just him and her this weekend) and it's odd being without her! I'm about to go to the shop to get some bacon and some low impact feculents for dinner and I can just walk out the door! Hands free!! No faffing!!
> 
> Enjoy the novelty :thumbup: I don't get many hands free occasions either :haha:Click to expand...

It was very quick on my own:haha: We can make a whole morning of going to the local store when it's the both of us:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a thing on tv I'm half watching as I crochet and BnB and have a back massage about Tadjikistan, not even sure where it is but seems to be Russian-Oriental and they have amazing fabrics and even more amazing cots for their babies!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love those authentic floral Russian headscarves :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Tajikistan is below kyrgyzstan! So Next to china / above Uzbekistan. It is indeed one of the former soviet central Asian states


----------



## Sarachka

I too have had a bath. Feeling sorry for myself as I've had a shitty headache all day


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha that reminds me- our BF lady at our pre natal classes also said that babies find it easier to latch on to small breasts (I don't know if this is true, I know enough buxom wenches who had no problem breastfeeding) but I do remember that I was, for once, one of the priviledged in this area :haha: Though I soon learnt from the same lady that sporty people tend to have far more perineum problems so that soon wiped the smug smile :smug: off my face!

I was buxom before pregnancy, so am ridiculously buxom now :haha: Lyra had no problems latching but she did have problems keeping her nose free to breathe. I had to squash part of my boob to keep her nose clear.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had 2 headache days this week, Tuesday and Friday. Hormones I guess, since I have tabs on my blood sugar and pressure and they were ok, and with Holly I got them at this same stage but they went away again soon enough. 

I saw on my globe :thumbup: 

I just drank a glass of Sprite Zero and it's made my baby jump around


----------



## HollyMonkey

My boobs have actually got bigger this pregnancy but not remotely to to the buxom stage!! They went mahoosive when my milk came in with Holly but only for a couple of weeks and then went back to their correct and harmonious proportions. Holly liked my boobs to drink from, I hope my next bubba does too!! Boys can be picky about boobs though :holly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My tv show is about olive oil production in Andalousie now, I do like a good flavoursome olive oil :cloud9: And they're making delicious marinated anchovies and frying garlic and mushrooms, nommo. I want anchovies and garlic mushrooms now :brat: :hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg it's all I can do not to lick the tv screen! Honestly the marinated anchovies before my eyes look soooooooooooo good!! I've never seen such delicious looking anchovies!


----------



## Sarachka

I might take some paracetamol for my head but I'm petrified of the heart burn it might cause.


----------



## TrinityMom

I am having a :hissy: I made Welsh rarebit for dinner and while it was grilling suggested dh tidy up. He put the salt and pepper and mustard away....then made juice and ate a slice of toast :shrug: SO I cleaned up and he had no idea why! He just made pudding for the kids and there is mess all over the kitchen :hissy:....like the wrapper on the floor and stuff all over the table :growlmad:


----------



## x-ginge-x

CONFESSION!!!! I have my xmas tree up :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed
night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> CONFESSION!!!! I have my xmas tree up :haha:

No way!!


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :hugs:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I am having a :hissy: I made Welsh rarebit for dinner and while it was grilling suggested dh tidy up. He put the salt and pepper and mustard away....then made juice and ate a slice of toast :shrug: SO I cleaned up and he had no idea why! He just made pudding for the kids and there is mess all over the kitchen :hissy:....like the wrapper on the floor and stuff all over the table :growlmad:

My DH is like this. It drives me up the wall. For example he will take the dinner plates to the kitchen but doesn't scrape them, just leaves them on the side. He leaves wrappers everywhere as well :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I had 2 headache days this week, Tuesday and Friday. Hormones I guess, since I have tabs on my blood sugar and pressure and they were ok, and with Holly I got them at this same stage but they went away again soon enough.
> 
> I saw on my globe :thumbup:
> 
> I just drank a glass of Sprite Zero and it's made my baby jump around

:awww: for jumping bebe :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I might take some paracetamol for my head but I'm petrified of the heart burn it might cause.

I didn't know paracetamol could cause heartburn :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and go to the docs. My foof isn't what it should be :nope: I thought by now I'd feel normal in the nether regions but I don't, so maybe I'm not just being silly or impatient. Poofucks :growlmad:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Xmas tree and anyone looking for a good omen this month I saw this whilst in town yesterday :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Ok, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and go to the docs. My foof isn't what it should be :nope: I thought by now I'd feel normal in the nether regions but I don't, so maybe I'm not just being silly or impatient. Poofucks :growlmad:

I wouldn't say mine feels normal either Kit, or certainly not as it felt before. I don't know if it is perhaps a bit scarred from the episiotomy :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brilliant Ginge! I felt a loon for making my garland today and I feel better now :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and go to the docs. My foof isn't what it should be :nope: I thought by now I'd feel normal in the nether regions but I don't, so maybe I'm not just being silly or impatient. Poofucks :growlmad:
> 
> I wouldn't say mine feels normal either Kit, or certainly not as it felt before. I don't know if it is perhaps a bit scarred from the episiotomy :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmm, well if you say you feel the same then maybe I should wait a bit longer. Sorry to be graphic but it quite often feels like I have an incorrectly inserted tampon up there when I don't. Do you get this at all?


----------



## Essie

We have a busy, or rather long, day planned tomorrow. Last year my dad bought my mum a "supercar experience day". She's doing it tomorrow, and DH is going to watch as he loves cars. The track is near my aunties house so while they do that me and Lyra are going there, and assorted members of the family, who haven't seen lyra yet, are going to visit. 

It's also the longest car journey we've done so far, I'm hoping Lyra will just sleep. It's about an hour and a half drive. We need to leave at 0815 so I'm making a list of everything we need to take. Bet I forget nappies or something silly like that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and go to the docs. My foof isn't what it should be :nope: I thought by now I'd feel normal in the nether regions but I don't, so maybe I'm not just being silly or impatient. Poofucks :growlmad:
> 
> I wouldn't say mine feels normal either Kit, or certainly not as it felt before. I don't know if it is perhaps a bit scarred from the episiotomy :shrug:Click to expand...

God neither does mine!! :haha: To be honest it's felt normal only really this year, because my first bfps, even though poofuck ones, came at a time when I felt my genitals were finally back to their old selves. I felt I had a frankencervix in the ttc months before Holly was 1yr old.:shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and go to the docs. My foof isn't what it should be :nope: I thought by now I'd feel normal in the nether regions but I don't, so maybe I'm not just being silly or impatient. Poofucks :growlmad:
> 
> I wouldn't say mine feels normal either Kit, or certainly not as it felt before. I don't know if it is perhaps a bit scarred from the episiotomy :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, well if you say you feel the same then maybe I should wait a bit longer. Sorry to be graphic but it quite often feels like I have an incorrectly inserted tampon up there when I don't. Do you get this at all?Click to expand...

I do get a similar feeling. It's not all the time but if i sit in a certain way or move it certainly feels uncomfortable. I don't know if it's normal to take this long to feel okay or not. I'd say if you'd get peace of mind talking to the docs then go :thumbup: and i can get the answer on if it's normal without having to ask mine :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

OMG the rag doll is home! I haven't seen him like this in a long time. He's interrupted his fun to come home and have dinner with me as he wants to make sure I eat it. Aww what a good little drunky boy


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just as well you don't live with me Essie and Trin. I do really annoying things like take the last biscuit out of the box and leave the empty box in the cupboard :haha: DH goes mad at me!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> We have a busy, or rather long, day planned tomorrow. Last year my dad bought my mum a "supercar experience day". She's doing it tomorrow, and DH is going to watch as he loves cars. The track is near my aunties house so while they do that me and Lyra are going there, and assorted members of the family, who haven't seen lyra yet, are going to visit.
> 
> It's also the longest car journey we've done so far, I'm hoping Lyra will just sleep. It's about an hour and a half drive. We need to leave at 0815 so I'm making a list of everything we need to take. Bet I forget nappies or something silly like that.

You'll be fine Essie and Lyra will probably just sleep. We took Cara up to Glasgow when she was about 10 weeks old which is about 7 hours worth one way and we managed so don't worry :thumbup: Hope you have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I might take some paracetamol for my head but I'm petrified of the heart burn it might cause.
> 
> I didn't know paracetamol could cause heartburn :shrug:Click to expand...

I dont think they're one of the main trigger foods like tomatoes, fried food etc but sometimes the mechanism of swallowing a pill gives me slight indigestion. I'm just SUPER scared of it bc it was sooooo awful last time


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit I had that and it also hurt the first few times I wore tampons, as though they were falling out (which they probably were!) and I felt I had swollen nethers for a very long time, almost as though a new bone had grown down there. As I say it's ok now but it took a good old while.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> We have a busy, or rather long, day planned tomorrow. Last year my dad bought my mum a "supercar experience day". She's doing it tomorrow, and DH is going to watch as he loves cars. The track is near my aunties house so while they do that me and Lyra are going there, and assorted members of the family, who haven't seen lyra yet, are going to visit.
> 
> It's also the longest car journey we've done so far, I'm hoping Lyra will just sleep. It's about an hour and a half drive. We need to leave at 0815 so I'm making a list of everything we need to take. Bet I forget nappies or something silly like that.

It'll be fine, babies can't tell the time. It's when they get to 6 or so it's more annoying and they whine "are we nearly there yet?" every ten minutes. 

Don't forget the nappies :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's a supercar experience day anyway? Do you get to drive the Batmobile and ChittyChittyBang Bang?


----------



## poas

I think it was about a year before I felt fully 'back to normal' after Harri.
I think it'll be more like 2 after Esme lol, I feel quite awkward about it with oh, and actually asked if it all feels different (my interpretation of different=hideous) and he said yes but not much...I don't believe him. I don't really want to have sex because I feel so conscious of it.
So I would guess Kit that your 'foof' (funny word btw :) ) is as 'normal' as it can be x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just as well you don't live with me Essie and Trin. I do really annoying things like take the last biscuit out of the box and leave the empty box in the cupboard :haha: DH goes mad at me!!

My OH does exactly the same..he will leave the packaging that goes round a 4 pack of yoghurts in the fridge long after he took the last yoghurt! :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> What's a supercar experience day anyway? Do you get to drive the Batmobile and ChittyChittyBang Bang?

Don't be so silly...you get to drive the tardis :thumbup:


----------



## poas

OOH...my oh does all these things-leaves tea bags ON THE SIDE...the bin is just under the counter!! And puts back the EMPTY bottle of milk in the fridge so I don't know to buy more...however he has just bought me a lovely chinese and is massaging my feet as I type, so can't be too hard on him (this is just the msg talking-normally I tear him a new one when I find these 'gifts'lol)


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I think it was about a year before I felt fully 'back to normal' after Harri.
> I think it'll be more like 2 after Esme lol, I feel quite awkward about it with oh, and actually asked if it all feels different (my interpretation of different=hideous) and he said yes but not much...I don't believe him. I don't really want to have sex because I feel so conscious of it.
> So I would guess Kit that your 'foof' (funny word btw :) ) is as 'normal' as it can be x

Same for me, a year later until it felt properly better! I find doggy position and on top positions really painful since I had Holly, everything must have dropped down an inch I reckon!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just as well you don't live with me Essie and Trin. I do really annoying things like take the last biscuit out of the box and leave the empty box in the cupboard :haha: DH goes mad at me!!
> 
> My OH does exactly the same..he will leave the packaging that goes round a 4 pack of yoghurts in the fridge long after he took the last yoghurt! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I do that!! God imagine if I lived with your DH?! We'd have lots of cardboard kicking around in the fridge and cupboards :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I think it was about a year before I felt fully 'back to normal' after Harri.
> I think it'll be more like 2 after Esme lol, I feel quite awkward about it with oh, and actually asked if it all feels different (my interpretation of different=hideous) and he said yes but not much...I don't believe him. I don't really want to have sex because I feel so conscious of it.
> So I would guess Kit that your 'foof' (funny word btw :) ) is as 'normal' as it can be x

Thanks Lissy...when you've no prior experience it pays to ask you lovely ladies :thumbup:

My OH was much the same as yours. I was afraid sex might feel a bit like throwing a sausage up an alleyway for him :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I think it was about a year before I felt fully 'back to normal' after Harri.
> I think it'll be more like 2 after Esme lol, I feel quite awkward about it with oh, and actually asked if it all feels different (my interpretation of different=hideous) and he said yes but not much...I don't believe him. I don't really want to have sex because I feel so conscious of it.
> So I would guess Kit that your 'foof' (funny word btw :) ) is as 'normal' as it can be x
> 
> Same for me, a year later until it felt properly better! I find doggy position and on top positions really painful since I had Holly, everything must have dropped down an inch I reckon!Click to expand...

Well we've been very "unadventurous" on account of my not feeling right :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greenies 

*91
109
87*

Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculent


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just as well you don't live with me Essie and Trin. I do really annoying things like take the last biscuit out of the box and leave the empty box in the cupboard :haha: DH goes mad at me!!
> 
> My OH does exactly the same..he will leave the packaging that goes round a 4 pack of yoghurts in the fridge long after he took the last yoghurt! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I do that!! God imagine if I lived with your DH?! We'd have lots of cardboard kicking around in the fridge and cupboards :fool:Click to expand...

..and if I lived with your DH we could spend every day being all :smug: about our lack of useless cardboard :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 3 greenies
> 
> *91
> 109
> 87*
> 
> Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculent

What the fec is a feculent? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I think it was about a year before I felt fully 'back to normal' after Harri.
> I think it'll be more like 2 after Esme lol, I feel quite awkward about it with oh, and actually asked if it all feels different (my interpretation of different=hideous) and he said yes but not much...I don't believe him. I don't really want to have sex because I feel so conscious of it.
> So I would guess Kit that your 'foof' (funny word btw :) ) is as 'normal' as it can be x
> 
> Thanks Lissy...when you've no prior experience it pays to ask you lovely ladies :thumbup:
> 
> My OH was much the same as yours. I was afraid sex might feel a bit like throwing a sausage up an alleyway for him :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> 3 greenies
> 
> *91
> 109
> 87*
> 
> Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculent

Double post


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 greenies
> 
> *91
> 109
> 87*
> 
> Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculent
> 
> What the fec is a feculent? :cloud9:Click to expand...

Maybe it's a French word- my mum and dad said I keep using words that don't make sense in English! It's all your classic carbohydrate sources Kit, beans and pulses, potatoes and rice and pasta. So what do you call those in English? I've only had GD in French!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 greenies
> 
> *91
> 109
> 87*
> 
> Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculent
> 
> What the fec is a feculent? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's a French word- my mum and dad said I keep using words that don't make sense in English! It's all your classic carbohydrate sources Kit, beans and pulses, potatoes and rice and pasta. So what do you call those in English? I've only had GD in French!Click to expand...

After some thought, I reckon we'd say "starchy" foods rather than feculent. I'm pretty sure feculent in English is not a nice word either :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha! ha! In English, according to my Chambers dictionary, feculent means _*"containing or consisting of faeces or sediment; foul, turbid" *_ See what the frogs make me eat for GD:haha:

BUT..."fecula" means "starch got as sediment" which must explain the French origin.

So feculent must be a "faux ami" with the English language :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 greenies
> 
> *91
> 109
> 87*
> 
> Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculent
> 
> What the fec is a feculent? :shrug:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 greenies
> 
> *91
> 109
> 87*
> 
> Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculent
> 
> What the fec is a feculent? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's a French word- my mum and dad said I keep using words that don't make sense in English! It's all your classic carbohydrate sources Kit, beans and pulses, potatoes and rice and pasta. So what do you call those in English? I've only had GD in French!Click to expand...

Ha ha Ive been meaning to mention this for a few days. Probably once or twice a day you post a random French word in the middle of some English!

Whilst I'm asking things I keep forgetting ... B can you get diabetes friendly choc and biccies etc like u find in Boots, chemists etc?


----------



## Crunchie

Hey kit - 

I told dh the first time we did it after Lauren to just get on with it ! I was soooooo scared lol

I was obsessed with it all feeling different !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey kit -
> 
> I told dh the first time we did it after Lauren to just get in with it ! I was soooooo scared lol
> 
> I was obsessed with it all feeling different !

:haha:

I know what you mean...and it does, but is it mainly because we are super paranoid and not relaxed about it like normal :shrug:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> What's a supercar experience day anyway? Do you get to drive the Batmobile and ChittyChittyBang Bang?

:haha: that would be cool. She is driving an Audi R8, but you have the choice of different cars. DH knows all about them, I have no clue. All I know is she is driving a powerful car, and going fast round a track.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey kit -
> 
> I told dh the first time we did it after Lauren to just get in with it ! I was soooooo scared lol
> 
> I was obsessed with it all feeling different !
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know what you mean...and it does, but is it mainly because we are super paranoid and not relaxed about it like normal :shrug:Click to expand...

After my 6 week check - they told me the tearing had been quite bad - I went home and got the mirror out to have a look ! Ha ha ha - it made me feel so much better as it didn't look as bad as I thought ! They don't put all this stuff in pregnancy books do they !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 greenies
> 
> *91
> 109
> 87*
> 
> Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculent
> 
> What the fec is a feculent? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 3 greenies
> 
> *91
> 109
> 87*
> 
> Having a clementine and yoghurt now since my dinner one is a tad low because I had green beans and butter beans as my feculentClick to expand...
> 
> What the fec is a feculent? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's a French word- my mum and dad said I keep using words that don't make sense in English! It's all your classic carbohydrate sources Kit, beans and pulses, potatoes and rice and pasta. So what do you call those in English? I've only had GD in French!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha Ive been meaning to mention this for a few days. Probably once or twice a day you post a random French word in the middle of some English!
> 
> Whilst I'm asking things I keep forgetting ... B can you get diabetes friendly choc and biccies etc like u find in Boots, chemists etc?Click to expand...

I've looked hard and the only thing I can find is a chocolate with polypols or something but it's still about 6 whatevers of glucides for one poxy square so I'd rather just have a clementine and get some vitamins in too:shrug: The chemist has fancy swiss bonbons but they're all sugar packed. I was going to look online too but on my dietry guidelines it saw avoid food 'for diabetics'- I guess because it's for pregnant ladies and we should be having good fresh unpolluted food stuffs, dunno:shrug: That or the French are just behind the times, my mum has trouble finding gluten free stuff here whereas everywhere in the uk now you can get GF stuff! They only got telephones and indoor toilets in the 70's in France so I think diabetic chocolate biscuits would be asking a bit much:haha:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey kit -
> 
> I told dh the first time we did it after Lauren to just get in with it ! I was soooooo scared lol
> 
> I was obsessed with it all feeling different !
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know what you mean...and it does, but is it mainly because we are super paranoid and not relaxed about it like normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After my 6 week check - they told me the tearing had been quite bad - I went home and got the mirror out to have a look ! Ha ha ha - it made me feel so much better as it didn't look as bad as I thought ! They don't put all this stuff in pregnancy books do they !Click to expand...

I looked at my stitches a few days after Lyra was born as was relieved to find they did not look half as bad as they felt.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey kit -
> 
> I told dh the first time we did it after Lauren to just get in with it ! I was soooooo scared lol
> 
> I was obsessed with it all feeling different !
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know what you mean...and it does, but is it mainly because we are super paranoid and not relaxed about it like normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After my 6 week check - they told me the tearing had been quite bad - I went home and got the mirror out to have a look ! Ha ha ha - it made me feel so much better as it didn't look as bad as I thought ! They don't put all this stuff in pregnancy books do they !Click to expand...

I looked too (my foof, not yours :haha:) but not for a few weeks because I was too scared 8-[
Yeah, it's maybe just as well the books don't tell you this stuff!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey kit -
> 
> I told dh the first time we did it after Lauren to just get in with it ! I was soooooo scared lol
> 
> I was obsessed with it all feeling different !
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know what you mean...and it does, but is it mainly because we are super paranoid and not relaxed about it like normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After my 6 week check - they told me the tearing had been quite bad - I went home and got the mirror out to have a look ! Ha ha ha - it made me feel so much better as it didn't look as bad as I thought ! They don't put all this stuff in pregnancy books do they !Click to expand...

No they don't! In my pregnancy book it just says things like "wear shoes with a wide flat heel of about 3 inches"- as if that changes anything about what really happens in pregnancy and childbirth :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I probably got GD because I wore Converse and not specially adapted pregnancy shoes :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

Wonder how Molly is :-k Thought she might have checked in by now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't dare look until about a month later!!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I didn't dare look until about a month later!!

It was my friend that was like DO IT .... LOOK ! Noooooooooo ....it's changed ? 
To be fair I never read any pregnancy books - I was going to do that on my 6 week maternity leave before lauren arrived .... Funny how plans change !

I was just thinking of Molly xxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey kit -
> 
> I told dh the first time we did it after Lauren to just get in with it ! I was soooooo scared lol
> 
> I was obsessed with it all feeling different !
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know what you mean...and it does, but is it mainly because we are super paranoid and not relaxed about it like normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After my 6 week check - they told me the tearing had been quite bad - I went home and got the mirror out to have a look ! Ha ha ha - it made me feel so much better as it didn't look as bad as I thought ! They don't put all this stuff in pregnancy books do they !Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't! In my pregnancy book it just says things like "wear shoes with a wide flat heel of about 3 inches"- as if that changes anything about what really happens in pregnancy and childbirth :wacko:Click to expand...

At my antenatal class they told us to massage the perineum with oil and stretch it to prepare for birth. You could include OH in this too as an optional extra. The men there all looked quite excited at the prospect of a bit of hands on, but looked less and less thrilled as she explained how to do it. By the end all of them said "you're on your own with that one"


----------



## Crunchie

Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....

I can never look at that table the same way now ?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....
> 
> I can never look at that table the same way now ?

Oh Crunch.....so many jokes, so little time :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You should tell your MIL about the table Crunch, next time you're having food at it together :haha: 

Night all, monkey byes for me :sleep:

xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night monkeypants :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....
> 
> I can never look at that table the same way now ?
> 
> Oh Crunch.....so many jokes, so little time :rofl:Click to expand...

It didn't help she is only 5ft so she just looked up.... The shame lol

She is my friend on fb - she shares your pretty name .....


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> You should tell your MIL about the table Crunch, next time you're having food at it together :haha:
> 
> Night all, monkey byes for me :sleep:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

Night my lovely monkey - 

She would love that - use that seat mil ! Ha ha


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....
> 
> I can never look at that table the same way now ?

Mine said just lie on the sofa and lift your leg up. Good job the postman wasn't walking past the window :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunch..as long as there was no echo when the MW spoke I'm sure all was fine :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....
> 
> I can never look at that table the same way now ?
> 
> Mine said just lie on the sofa and lift your leg up. Good job the postman wasn't walking past the window :haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha ! Love it


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....
> 
> I can never look at that table the same way now ?
> 
> Mine said just lie on the sofa and lift your leg up. Good job the postman wasn't walking past the window :haha:Click to expand...

It seems mine was terribly kind to me..we went upstairs to my bedroom and then I whipped my drawers off and bared all!


----------



## poas

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL my oh has been looking at me like I'm a mad woman sat peeing my pants laughing at the last few pages!
I'm so relieved I'm 'normal' although I must say-I feel physically (no exaggeration) sick and shakey at the thought of stitches and tearing-it happened so badly with both my bebe's and with Esme...well...can't even write it actually-the thought of looking at it-FUCK THAT!


----------



## Essie

Night night my loves. I am off to :sleep: in anticipation of our exciting day tomorrow. Sleep well x


----------



## poas

Goodnight Essie...oh called Esme Essie earlier-I was like ''er no, Essie is my turtle friend,you can't call Esme that I'll get confused'' he just said ''you are telling me you have a turtle as a friend babe, I think you ARE confused'


----------



## poas

Yikes I'm offski too-said OH is giving me the 'stink eye' :)


----------



## kit_cat

Night Essie..hope tomorrow is FAB! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Goodnight Essie...oh called Esme Essie earlier-I was like ''er no, Essie is my turtle friend,you can't call Esme that I'll get confused'' he just said ''you are telling me you have a turtle as a friend babe, I think you ARE confused'

:haha:

Night Lissy, sleep well m'love :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Night lissy and essie !!!

Have great Sundays xxx


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL my oh has been looking at me like I'm a mad woman sat peeing my pants laughing at the last few pages!
> I'm so relieved I'm 'normal' although I must say-I feel physically (no exaggeration) sick and shakey at the thought of stitches and tearing-it happened so badly with both my bebe's and with Esme...well...can't even write it actually-the thought of looking at it-FUCK THAT!

Yay !!! We are normal ..... Normalish !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL my oh has been looking at me like I'm a mad woman sat peeing my pants laughing at the last few pages!
> I'm so relieved I'm 'normal' although I must say-I feel physically (no exaggeration) sick and shakey at the thought of stitches and tearing-it happened so badly with both my bebe's and with Esme...well...can't even write it actually-the thought of looking at it-FUCK THAT!
> 
> Yay !!! We are normal ..... Normalish !Click to expand...

Whatever normal is :shrug: I just want a "normal" foof again but judging by what everyone else has said, it's early days.


----------



## kit_cat

Night all! Time for some zzzzzzzzzz's :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Night my turtles lovelys ! Xxxxx


----------



## addie25

HIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!! How is everyone's night going??


----------



## addie25

SOOO I got a last min invite to a family party tomorrow. Just girls at a restaurant and so I kinda have to go because I keep saying no. I was so close to not seeing them till after we announce it. I mean I can not hide the belly tomorrow. I still wont say anything tho. Monday when I get the great call then I will announce it to everyone.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Took about 4 hrs but I finally got the tree up! :yipee: happy holidays girls! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Looks beautiful Newbie!!!!!!!!!!! 

We are putting ours up on the 1st of December.

Do you know when we are supposed to send our gifts for the Secret Santa to our person?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi addie! :hi: i'm not sure. It seems like some have gotten gifts already. I planned in getting mine in the next week or so. How r u? Any new bump pics?


----------



## Mollykins

Hi lovelies. :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly!!!! :hugs: I have been worried about you. I hope everything is going well for you, love.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

DIY day today. We are sorting out what used to be the cat verandah today, painting it, moving furniture in, so busy day for us :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just as well you don't live with me Essie and Trin. I do really annoying things like take the last biscuit out of the box and leave the empty box in the cupboard :haha: DH goes mad at me!!

DOn't get me wrong, I'm not the neatest person in the world, but DH was moaning last week that the kitchen looks like a warzone every sunday. SO I suggested we make an effort to keep it clean and tidy. If we have a dishwasher, we can just pack all the dirty dishes in there until it's full enough to switch on :shrug: Also, leaving stuff lying around does not teach the boys good habits, and I will not be one of those moms whose boys get married and their wives complain that their moms did everything for them so they are like slobs


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey kit -
> 
> I told dh the first time we did it after Lauren to just get in with it ! I was soooooo scared lol
> 
> I was obsessed with it all feeling different !
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know what you mean...and it does, but is it mainly because we are super paranoid and not relaxed about it like normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> After my 6 week check - they told me the tearing had been quite bad - I went home and got the mirror out to have a look ! Ha ha ha - it made me feel so much better as it didn't look as bad as I thought ! They don't put all this stuff in pregnancy books do they !Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't! In my pregnancy book it just says things like "wear shoes with a wide flat heel of about 3 inches"- as if that changes anything about what really happens in pregnancy and childbirth :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> At my antenatal class they told us to massage the perineum with oil and stretch it to prepare for birth. You could include OH in this too as an optional extra. The men there all looked quite excited at the prospect of a bit of hands on, but looked less and less thrilled as she explained how to do it. By the end all of them said "you're on your own with that one"Click to expand...

:haha: It's always an awkward moment when we get to this part of the 36 week home visit. Some of the dads are really into it and ask loads of questions - but you can see that they're scared of looking pervy. Generally these moms are the ones :blush: Others look like they want the floor to open up and swallow them whole

But, We can see the difference between the moms who have had perineal massage and the ones who haven't when the head is crowning


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....
> 
> I can never look at that table the same way now ?
> 
> Oh Crunch.....so many jokes, so little time :rofl:Click to expand...

When my mw came to check me after ch'ien, she told me she'd had a dream about my ginny (her word - she of the big beautiful juicy ginny fame) and that she had my clit in her hand and didn't know how she was going to sew it back on :shock:

To complicate matters, she's gay, and she had brought her girlfriend with her - she was having tea in the diningroom with DH. When she came out from checking me she said to her girlfriend "You should see her ginny, it's tops".....DH was like, um no! She shouldn't! :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL my oh has been looking at me like I'm a mad woman sat peeing my pants laughing at the last few pages!
> I'm so relieved I'm 'normal' although I must say-I feel physically (no exaggeration) sick and shakey at the thought of stitches and tearing-it happened so badly with both my bebe's and with Esme...well...can't even write it actually-the thought of looking at it-FUCK THAT!

With Ch'ien, the mw wanted to transfer me to hospital for the sticthing it was so bad. I refused. So she used local like they normally do and gave me pethidine. It took 2 hours :shock: and she used 3m of stitching material :shock: 

It was awful because he didn't crown and then birth one shoulder at a time - he shot out and no one caught him so no slow stretching or anything


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies, happy Sunday :flower:

We are up early getting ready to go on our day trip. Lyra is happily lounging out in her travel cot while we have breakfast etc. I think I have packed everything we will need - definitely got nappies! 

Hope everyone has a good sunday :kiss:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL my oh has been looking at me like I'm a mad woman sat peeing my pants laughing at the last few pages!
> I'm so relieved I'm 'normal' although I must say-I feel physically (no exaggeration) sick and shakey at the thought of stitches and tearing-it happened so badly with both my bebe's and with Esme...well...can't even write it actually-the thought of looking at it-FUCK THAT!
> 
> With Ch'ien, the mw wanted to transfer me to hospital for the sticthing it was so bad. I refused. So she used local like they normally do and gave me pethidine. It took 2 hours :shock: and she used 3m of stitching material :shock:
> 
> It was awful because he didn't crown and then birth one shoulder at a time - he shot out and no one caught him so no slow stretching or anythingClick to expand...

3m :shock: When I remember giving birth the most painful bit was the stitches. I just remember asking over and over how much longer and the doctor totally ignoring me while he taught his student how to stitch.


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all. Sorry I've been gone. I'm going to do my best to check in regularly... très depressed that I've missed out on so much... A billion and 5 pages no doubt. 

How is everyone?


----------



## kit_cat

Yay! Molly's here!!!! :yipee:

How are you? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

please tell me it gets easier :cry:


----------



## Essie

Babies always pick the worst moments to decide to vomit a full feed :dohh:


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> please tell me it gets easier :cry:

It does I promise :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Turtletonians

How are we all this fine Sunday? It's heck of a windy here today and OH is just leaving to play golf all day - good luck to him :haha:

So it's just me and Cara all day, I wonder what we'll get up to :-k

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....
> 
> I can never look at that table the same way now ?
> 
> Oh Crunch.....so many jokes, so little time :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> When my mw came to check me after ch'ien, she told me she'd had a dream about my ginny (her word - she of the big beautiful juicy ginny fame) and that she had my clit in her hand and didn't know how she was going to sew it back on :shock:
> 
> To complicate matters, she's gay, and she had brought her girlfriend with her - she was having tea in the diningroom with DH. When she came out from checking me she said to her girlfriend "You should see her ginny, it's tops".....DH was like, um no! She shouldn't! :rofl:Click to expand...

:shock: :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Clare you are in the middle of the hardest part ! Keep going and if people offer to help - take it xxxx

Trin .... You made me cross my legs whilst having my morning coffee 

Oh kit - Lauren and I have the day to ourselves .... Dh is away at the mo


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL my oh has been looking at me like I'm a mad woman sat peeing my pants laughing at the last few pages!
> I'm so relieved I'm 'normal' although I must say-I feel physically (no exaggeration) sick and shakey at the thought of stitches and tearing-it happened so badly with both my bebe's and with Esme...well...can't even write it actually-the thought of looking at it-FUCK THAT!
> 
> With Ch'ien, the mw wanted to transfer me to hospital for the sticthing it was so bad. I refused. So she used local like they normally do and gave me pethidine. It took 2 hours :shock: and she used 3m of stitching material :shock:
> 
> It was awful because he didn't crown and then birth one shoulder at a time - he shot out and no one caught him so no slow stretching or anythingClick to expand...
> 
> 3m :shock: When I remember giving birth the most painful bit was the stitches. I just remember asking over and over how much longer and the doctor totally ignoring me while he taught his student how to stitch.Click to expand...

My friend had a similar experience..there were several students observing while she was being stitched and the doctor was describing what he was doing. My friend asked if he could stop as the descriptions were making her nauseous but he ignored her and carried on anyway :shrug: I think some people forget the human side of what they are doing even though I appreciate people need to learn.


----------



## babyhopes2010

shes a beautiful baby during the day and a complete monster at night.how long does it take for them to get into a rountine.

kit went took pressie to post office and forgot to right ur address down :hissy: ill posy it monday x


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie - when the midwife came to check the stiches I said should we go upstairs ? She said no - pants down and lean over the kitchen table .....
> 
> I can never look at that table the same way now ?
> 
> Oh Crunch.....so many jokes, so little time :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> When my mw came to check me after ch'ien, she told me she'd had a dream about my ginny (her word - she of the big beautiful juicy ginny fame) and that she had my clit in her hand and didn't know how she was going to sew it back on :shock:
> 
> To complicate matters, she's gay, and she had brought her girlfriend with her - she was having tea in the diningroom with DH. When she came out from checking me she said to her girlfriend "You should see her ginny, it's tops".....DH was like, um no! She shouldn't! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: :rofl:Click to expand...

:shock::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> please tell me it gets easier :cry:

It honestly does....you're in the hardest period...when you've still not fully recovered from the birth and you are sleep deprived. It's so hard but you can do it. Just remember it's all temporary and this part will pass. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:
 

> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> please tell me it gets easier :cry:
> 
> It honestly does....you're in the hardest period...when you've still not fully recovered from the birth and you are sleep deprived. It's so hard but you can do it. Just remember it's all temporary and this part will pass. :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou.my dh is a wonderful dad and is constantly helping,he is bk to work nxt monday and ill be the one up all night:dohh:

freyas got her baby review today:cloud9: do they weigh them again?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh Clare you are in the middle of the hardest part ! Keep going and if people offer to help - take it xxxx
> 
> Trin .... You made me cross my legs whilst having my morning coffee
> 
> Oh kit - Lauren and I have the day to ourselves .... Dh is away at the mo

Ok..where shall we meet for coffee? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> shes a beautiful baby during the day and a complete monster at night.how long does it take for them to get into a rountine.
> 
> kit went took pressie to post office and forgot to right ur address down :hissy: ill posy it monday x

Ah don't even think about it just now. Just concentrate on yourself and your little one :thumbup:

Freya's routine....well they are all different but you'll start to see bits of her routine start to fall into place very soon. It won't be a sudden thing, but over the next few weeks you'll get to know what she needs and when she needs it because she'll let you know. If we were to have this conversation say in about 3 weeks, you'd be able to tell me how often she feeds, at what intervals, when she needs to nap etc. Honestly, the time will fly by :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> please tell me it gets easier :cry:
> 
> It honestly does....you're in the hardest period...when you've still not fully recovered from the birth and you are sleep deprived. It's so hard but you can do it. Just remember it's all temporary and this part will pass. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou.my dh is a wonderful dad and is constantly helping,he is bk to work nxt monday and ill be the one up all night:dohh:
> 
> freyas got her baby review today:cloud9: do they weigh them again?Click to expand...

Yes, I think she'll be weighed again.


----------



## Mollykins

Clare, it does get better :hugs: I have what I would consider a "challenging baby"... OH and I have recently decided that, had Leo been the first, he probably would have been our last. Sounds awful doesnt it? I don't mean it too. I nuv my grizzly sicky. :awww: 

Kit, how are my darling? Cara? DH? 

Trin, :rofl: I have no idea how I'd respond to such a situation (with mw)...probably look like this :shock: the whole time. :haha:

Any gender scans? Wasn't Addie due for one? As well as her tests?


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie :wave: How are you and Lauren?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Molly ! I miss you 

Addie is having twin girls ! 

Kit - I will pay ...... Say 11am ?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i nuv u turtles :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Clare, it does get better :hugs: I have what I would consider a "challenging baby"... OH and I have recently decided that, had Leo been the first, he probably would have been our last. Sounds awful doesnt it? I don't mean it too. I nuv my grizzly sicky. :awww:
> 
> Kit, how are my darling? Cara? DH?
> 
> Trin, :rofl: I have no idea how I'd respond to such a situation (with mw)...probably look like this :shock: the whole time. :haha:
> 
> Any gender scans? Wasn't Addie due for one? As well as her tests?

Gosh Molly...is little Leo still calling the shots? He likes to keep mummy and daddy on their toes eh? Seriously, I hope all is well.

We are all hunky dory thanks my lovely, Cara is just the most beautiful, cute and happy little thing (most of the time, she has a cold and is teething a little) so that's all I need :thumbup:

Addie had her gender scan Molly...it's 2 girls!!! :happydance: She gets the confirmation tomorrow that all is well with the health of the babies. Can't wait to hear! Then her shopping will really begin :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie :wave: How are you and Lauren?

We are getting there finding our feet .... How much is Leo weighing in these days ?
How are you and the girls x


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i nuv u turtles :kiss:

Trust me you are doing brilliantly !!

Nap when you can xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwwwww :cloud9:
i swear sh gets cuter every day x
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1517/dscn2013c.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi Molly ! I miss you
> 
> Addie is having twin girls !
> 
> Kit - I will pay ...... Say 11am ?

You're on :thumbup: :)


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i nuv u turtles :kiss:

Trust me you are doing brilliantly !!

Nap when you can xxx


----------



## addie25

345 am and wide awake!!!!!!

I have a hair apt at 9am I am getting highlights hope I can stay awake.ive been sleeping sooo well but tonight every 2 hours I am awake.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> 345 am and wide awake!!!!!!
> 
> I have a hair apt at 9am I am getting highlights hope I can stay awake.ive been sleeping sooo well but tonight every 2 hours I am awake.

Hi addie :wave:

Those little girls are training you already! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> awwwwww :cloud9:
> i swear sh gets cuter every day x
> https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1517/dscn2013c.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

She is just gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is 15 lbs and 25 1/4" and yes Kit... Still calling the shots, still waking every 2.5 hours, and has started teething! :dohh: Horribly unhappy baby. :nope: feels like he's all new again, instead of 11 weeks old. sigh. 

Clare, what a gorge little babe! 

Kit, Cara is so grown and beautiful in your avatar pic! My word! 

Addie! Twin girls! Aww bless. It's as you wanted! :hugs: You more than deserve it sweets.


----------



## addie25

Lol yes they are training me. 

Omg she is beautiful!!


----------



## addie25

Aww I bet soon he will start sleeping longer. What a big boy getting teeth!!


----------



## Mollykins

Yes, I was surprised he was starting in so early but all the signs are there. :shrug: I hope you get more sleep Addie, as for me... I'm off to get some before Leo wakes at 230. :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly..I'm so sorry Leo is such a grizzle monster at the moment. I do hope things ease very soon. My goodness though, what a great job you are doing! Cara is just under 16lbs! Amazing, what a big, beautiful boy :cloud9: Thanks for checking in with us..now go get some well deserved shut eye :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished!! Been doing it since 7.30 this morning! A needle case for my friend in London who does loads of sewing!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 0









002.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :hi:

I'm still in my dressing gown! 

Going to try and finish my advent calendar today, got the MIL coming over for lunch but she's well trained- I started as I meant to carry on and the first time I met her did my knitting and stuff :haha: She can come and chat to me in the studio while I sew this afternoon, though DH _might_ take her to IKEA to get Holly's bed with her.

Essie you've probably already left but have fun with the broom-brooms today!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Bethany :flower:

Another beautious creation :thumbup: Have a lovely Sunday with the MIL :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My studio is sooooooo messy and Holly's been making it _even messier_ all morning. I tend to get absorbed in what I'm doing and look up and see that a whole basket has been emptied across the floor, and I realise why Holly had been so quiet and sweet for so long


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Kit! We're going to have quails for lunch :munch: DH has 4 quails but they're not his pet ones we're eating


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My studio is sooooooo messy and Holly's been making it _even messier_ all morning. I tend to get absorbed in what I'm doing and look up and see that a whole basket has been emptied across the floor, and I realise why Holly had been so quiet and sweet for so long

..yes but does she leave useless cardboard in the fridge?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly's back!! Hello Molly! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly actually has a freak tidy streak Kit, she puts lids back on her pens and she doesn't like having her empty dinner plate in front of her, it has to be removed immediately the moment she's finished her dinner. But then she'll go and scribble all over the walls and tip out boxes of toys :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: It distressed me having to go to bed last night, I knew there'd be some funny posts on the ginny theme!!

And Clare YES IT DOES GET EASIER!!! I remember thinking in the first week- "wow, is it like this until they're 18?" :shock: Then by 2weeks it's already WAY easier, and by a month it's cool :thumbup: Well it will be for you because you have a girl baby- I hear that boy babies are harder to domesticate than girls so I'm a little fearful for myself! But honestly you just have to sweat it out for a short while and before you know it you'll be living relatively normally again :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo Archer's Omnibus :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You know I've lived in France exactly half my life now. Next year I will have lived longer in France than in England! Who'd have thought?! I chose German GCSE too because I didn't like French :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I have already lived in France longer than in England because I had 2yrs in Belgium when I was ickle like Holly is.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly actually has a freak tidy streak Kit, she puts lids back on her pens and she doesn't like having her empty dinner plate in front of her, it has to be removed immediately the moment she's finished her dinner. But then she'll go and scribble all over the walls and tip out boxes of toys :shrug:

Ahhh..battle of mummy's genetics versus daddy's! I wonder whose will win :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is on his way home from the running club, better go and get the crumbs out the bed where Holly and I had a toast feast this morning :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually I have already lived in France longer than in England because I had 2yrs in Belgium when I was ickle like Holly is.

It is funny the twists and turns life makes. I never imagined I'd go to live in England..not quite the same as living abroad but it might as well be. I like that life is interesting :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

happy onion day to me!


----------



## Sarachka

i'm going to attempt my first proper project on the sewing machine today. I will sew two pieces of fabric together and call it a blanket!

Pinocchio didn't like the position I was sleeping in last night and protested and made me move


----------



## Sarachka

last night I forced OH into a convo about girls' names. We're going to have real trouble. Only *ALINA *was acceptable to him


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy onion day Sez! 

Loved the foof chat. I'm concerned about mine and I'm not even preggers! 

Adams :sleep: :sleep: we had a wee :wine: last night. And now I'm worries I I'd yesterday. Despite not seeing a line on my OPK. My temp is waaaay up but I took it later than usual and I had a drink so not sure at all if it's believable/reliable.

Molls I know you've gone but I've missed ya doll. Sorry to hear that Leo is still grizzly it's no small coincidence that he isn't your first eh? :haha: 

Essie - have a great time today :) sounds fun.

B you too sounds fun apparently there's some family thing going on today with me and I only found yesterday :shrug: so I'll text and see what's happening! 

Crunch & Kit hae fun girly days. I really enjoyed my day yeaterday but I got bombarded when 2 of my friends showed up with wine :blush: :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, babysat for my crazy friend and the 5 children last night and when I got home I found my hallway blood soaked :nope: spent 2 hours cleaning the blood off the walls and floor and still havent done the little one has a perfect puncture wound on her neck and her ears are ripped to shreds the rottweiler has a small wound on his nose and thats it! so this time shes come off worst I think i'm going to invest in a crate and crate her up when we go out poor thing looks a right mess!


----------



## kit_cat

Happy onion day Sezi :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well, babysat for my crazy friend and the 5 children last night and when I got home I found my hallway blood soaked :nope: spent 2 hours cleaning the blood off the walls and floor and still havent done the little one has a perfect puncture wound on her neck and her ears are ripped to shreds the rottweiler has a small wound on his nose and thats it! so this time shes come off worst I think i'm going to invest in a crate and crate her up when we go out poor thing looks a right mess!

Oh my....is it another smaller dog you have Ginge..remind me please? I take it they fight a lot?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have a rottweiler and a staffy x whippet :nope: :cry: poor thing this is the first time she has come off the worst!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Can ALL turtles make sure their addresses are in the inner sanctum please I can't post cards without them the 3 I am missing as far as I can see are 
Emandi
Poas
Littlespy

Please update so I can send cards :mrgreen:


----------



## addie25

Good Morning!!!! IT IS NOW 8AM so it is ok to be awake. After I got off I woke up every hour and then every 30 min :shrug: Hope this was just an off night since I have been sleeping much better. I am getting highlights in an hour so I may fall asleep as they are washing my hair LOL.


----------



## addie25

Happy onion day!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello lovely turtles im so sorry i haven't been on since thursday:blush:,i have been busy sorting out and buying things for this new home of ours im sooo excited and happy:thumbup:..........i have just caught up on like 30 pages and have another 30 to go :wacko:i dont think i can do that this afternoon now as we are off to visit MIL and need to visit the supermarket:dohh:
I had our works xmas meal on friday night and our new bosses has give £10 towards each mel and about 8 bottles of sparkling rose wine whad all paid £5 deposit and my friend bought my first drink so i spent 2 quid all night and was drunk and hd a laugh with my lovely ladies:thumbup:
Last night we took my mum to a country pub for her birthday which was on thursday ,we just told her to get ready and we pcked them all up bro& gf sis &bf and mum it was lovely massive bill for us :dohh:but she deserved it as she has really helped us out of a rut we were in !!
But this morning i find out that my sisters boyfriend (who got sacked on monday for being off sick and going ou on the piss the same night as a sick day moe than once) only went and ended it saying they we're to different people and all that shite im very very angry as he sat there as part of our family and took free pints 3 course meal and my mum bought him cigrettes too and he did that :growlmad:

on a brighter note im loving my new laptop:cloud9:

I hope your all having super sundays i dont know what your upto as i forward caught up not back read from the last page 

although i did see about Ginge's poor doggy that is sad poor little pooch:cry:i hope she is alright now:hugs:










HollyMonkey said:


> This is the Nuvaring Hayley, for playing willy Hoopla :thumbup: You shove it up and leave it there for the month then take it out, have a period then put a new one up. Good for people who don't remember their pill like me! And micro pill dosage so not too hormonally disruptive. I had no mood swings or spots or weight gain or anything with it and you can't feel it, just occasionally depending on the sexual position
> 
> https://www.uptodate.com/contents/images/ENDO/5667/NuvaRing_hand_squeezing_PI.jpg?title=NuvaRing+PI


ummmmm:thumbup:looks funky so do we hav them over here?? Thats one thing i have never been offered:shrug:



Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies ! Lovely chatty day x
> 
> Hayley - I have missed those posts !
> Cassie and Hayley, I am also very dumb these days .... Will I get me old brain back ?
> Ha ha
> 
> Looking good Jaynie !
> 
> I bought my secret Santa today ! Like SO excited
> 
> Ps - no period yet .... Where are you ?

Crunch im so ditzy at the moment:wacko:i think i just get worse with each baby :dohh:

Im glad you are glad im back with my posts:kiss:

How did Mr Crunchies interview go?? I may have asked already but then as my brain is made of baby rice who knows!!:blush:



HollyMonkey said:


> Bliss!:cloud9: Holly in bed and I'm sitting with a cup of tea and my back massager! Pot pics from last night that I didn't post:thumbup:


:thumbup: Lovely bump B pefecto!!:winkwink::winkwink:

love the swimming cossie ones on bbm too:thumbup:




LunaLady said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving!*

OMG Luna he is adorable no wonder you talk about wanting to gobble him up :haha:he looks so so well you and DH must be so pleased with his sudden progress and weight gain 
:hugs::hugs:




kit_cat said:


> Guess who's just been for a 2-3 mile run and had a 3 1/2 mile walk with Cara in the pram earlier? :smug:

Ohhhh check you out misskitcatfitturt:happydance:



Sarachka said:


> i suspect my sister wonders how I live in the state of poverty in which I do.
> 
> I told her I'm watching two items on eBay, a 'jumperoo' and a fisher price swing. same seller, collection locally ... she asked if I'm planning on moving house ...
> 
> *exasperated voice* .... No, dear sister, oh yee of infinite wisdom, I'm not, why?
> 
> bc the jumperoo won't fit in my house apparently
> 
> how do we ever survive not living in the sprawling grandeur and luxury of Sister Dearest and Wonderful B-I-L?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I've seen a jumperoo in someone's house, it will certainly fit in my lounge, dining room or either bedroom!!!!!!!!!

Sezi my mum has bought Nate a jumparoo from ebay they look fab dont they ? Dont listen to her sheis a sillybilly:thumbup:

you did tell her they fold away right? or is that to chavvy fold away items lol!!:haha::winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

*happy onion day sarachka xx*


----------



## kit_cat

Cara has a new game..it's called "lie with your bib over your face while laughing hysterically" I've spent all morning removing it only for her to put it back :haha:


----------



## addie25

Hahhahaha 2 funny!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Hayley :hi:

You're night out sounds great :thumbup: I do love a free night out :cloud9:

Sorry about your sister's BF...what a cheek eh? :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

yes probably fold away is chavvy, I'm supposed to have a lounge that sprawls 5 miles to lay out all my ergonomically designed, hand crafted in the woods with organic bark by gnomes, sold exclusively in Harrods toys!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> You know I've lived in France exactly half my life now. Next year I will have lived longer in France than in England! Who'd have thought?! I chose German GCSE too because I didn't like French :haha:

I've lived with DH for half my life! Next year will be one year longer with DH than without :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I've had a house of horrors day!!!!! 

We had fleas in the small room that adjoins the ex-cat's vernadah and my room because there is a carpet in there and there hasn't been any living thing in there for a while. Anyway, DH put a Doom fogger thing in there (not sure if you get them but they are like a fumigating thingy) and then he went to the shops. There're also a whole lot of blankets etc fro the cats in there. Anyway, I was sitting typing on the laptop and thought my yoga pants were tickling my foot.....but it was a cockroach :shock: scram shock horror....Ch'ien kills it and thinks it's hysterical until Toine screams like a girl that there's on in the lounge. They were all evacuating the room :shock: there were so many!!!! I hid in the garden with Toine and Ch'ien and Tarq armed with a can of Doom and a shoe and a torch and a shoe hunted them down and killed them. DH had another fogger to put under the house and one for the roof so I had to evacuate before he did that. Walked around a shopping centre for 4 hours while the mayhem unfolded at home. It is seriously my worst nightmare! They are really common here but I am just really terrified of them


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> happy onion day to me!

Happy Onion day!!! :happydance: We say it every week to each of the preggy turtles but it really IS flying by

I was just remembering when we were newish friends and all gearing up for Christmas last year and I couldn't get the word Crimbo out my head because we don't hear it here


----------



## kit_cat

O M G Trin :shock:

Reading your post, I've just done that head to toe shiver thingy and I feel itchy....I would have nightmares forever more if that happened to me :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> happy onion day to me!
> 
> Happy Onion day!!! :happydance: We say it every week to each of the preggy turtles but it really IS flying by
> 
> I was just remembering when we were newish friends and all gearing up for Christmas last year and I couldn't get the word Crimbo out my head because we don't hear it hereClick to expand...

yeah I do find it insane that it's so quick already. I just need the next three weeks to go fast until the gender scan!!!!! Esp bc I really didn't think it would happen to me. It's weird, when shaddowy evaps have come up before, I've known they were evaps but when that first feint line came up, I just knew it was the real deal. So much so I showed it to OH and I've NEVER shown him ANYTHING before. He had no idea I was doing OPKs and HPTs etc etc.


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya is 9lb 5oz :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

*whilst I'm at my PC with my PhotoShop open, does anyone want a signature?!*


----------



## babyhopes2010

debating whether or not to express combine formula feeding :blush:

i tried freya with some the other day she drunk 200mls then puked! i tried her today and i only could get 60mls as i had to do it by hand.

do u think this is benefical or am i wasting my time :wacko:?


----------



## LunaLady

Just wanted to share my experience in the 'foof' department:

I had pretty much an opposite experience as most of you - my 'foof' was a bit sore and swollen feeling for 3-4 days, then just tender for a few days after that and by one week my body felt pretty much back to normal minus a few twinges here and there. My biggest gripe was the swollen lymph nodes! God those were painful! My armpits were on fire! Had it not been for that I would have been one smug girl! :haha:

And I used my menstrual cup at 6 weeks pp when I had either mysterious late pp bleeding or a period, not sure which. But the cup was perfectly as comfortable as it was before.

My solution??? Have a 5 pound baby that comes out in two pushes! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> debating whether or not to express combine formula feeding :blush:
> 
> i tried freya with some the other day she drunk 200mls then puked! i tried her today and i only could get 60mls as i had to do it by hand.
> 
> do u think this is benefical or am i wasting my time :wacko:?

Clare, I think expressing some milk for Freya would do her such a wonderful favor. Even if you just pump three or four times a day for twenty minutes each time and can supplement her with that. :thumbup:

Regarding the mls - Rhyko is only taking 90-100 mls every three hours, so probably 200mls was just way too much for her ickle tum! I'd keep it at just 45-60mls for now and work your way up. Rhyko is on breast milk, only, though and I think formula fed babes eat more - but work your way up :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Well Clare I don't know much bc I've never BF but I can't imagine any attempt at giving your child breast milk could be called a waste of time.


----------



## LunaLady

And Essie - you were asking about how much expressed breast milk a baby will eat at any given age. Here's a link I read when concerned about my pumping output and if I would be able to keep up with Rhyko as he got older/bigger:
https://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/milkcalc.html

Hope that helps!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Well Clare I don't know much bc I've never BF but I can't imagine any attempt at giving your child breast milk could be called a waste of time.

I agree, Sezi :hugs:

Happy Onion day!! Only three weeks until you're half way! :shock: It goes so quickly!!!


----------



## LunaLady

And Clare, on the days Rhyko pukes a lot I do get discourages and feel like I am wasting my time pumping if he's going to just puke it all up - but he's been gaining weight like crazy and I haven't once run out of milk, so everything always ends up being okay :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Well Clare I don't know much bc I've never BF but I can't imagine any attempt at giving your child breast milk could be called a waste of time.
> 
> I agree, Sezi :hugs:
> 
> Happy Onion day!! Only three weeks until you're half way! :shock: It goes so quickly!!!Click to expand...

that is INSANE isn't it?!?!?


----------



## addie25

Love my hair it looks brown tho bc she put low lights and high lights in it but she said after a couple washed more blonde will show.


----------



## poas

Afternoon all...I have a very windy baby today, so she is not very happy and is showing a lot of signs of teething (sucking her hand when not hungry, pink spots on chheks, dribbling like mad and chewing on teat of bottle...)though surely this would be very early? 
Anyhow-a few pics...the one of Freya is belle! And Cara looks very happy under that bib I'm sure :)
I agree, if you can express without getting stressed than that is brilliant Clare :) and 200ml is a lot, Esme is on formula and doesn't take that much?
I shall put 3 of Esme as I can't decide which to do!Here goes...
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5









012.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5









029.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> afternoon all...i have a very windy baby today, so she is not very happy and is showing a lot of signs of teething (sucking her hand when not hungry, pink spots on chheks, dribbling like mad and chewing on teat of bottle...)though surely this would be very early?
> Anyhow-a few pics...the one of freya is belle! And cara looks very happy under that bib i'm sure :)
> i agree, if you can express without getting stressed than that is brilliant clare :) and 200ml is a lot, esme is on formula and doesn't take that much?
> I shall put 3 of esme as i can't decide which to do!here goes...

*i nuv her!*


----------



## addie25

Sooooooooooooooo adorable!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, OH is just back from golf (away since 8am this morning) so I get a little break now. As much as I nuv my little girl, some days she's hard work and today was one of them. I think her cold has peaked and should now fizzle out :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> debating whether or not to express combine formula feeding :blush:
> 
> i tried freya with some the other day she drunk 200mls then puked! i tried her today and i only could get 60mls as i had to do it by hand.
> 
> do u think this is benefical or am i wasting my time :wacko:?

If you can get any amount of breast milk into Freya, there's no way you're wasting your time. Go for it if you can :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone am going to try and catch up! hope everyones well :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning ladeeez :flower:
> 
> Well, poor Cara isn't well today..I think she's got daddy's illness although I sincerely hope not as bad. She's all snotty and bleary eyed and coughed all through the night poor ickle lamb :(
> 
> At least it's Friday and the weekend is almost upon us. Not that it makes much difference to me as OH is working tomorrow morning and playing golf all day on Sunday :shrug: If he's well enough of course because he's off work again today and is still in bed.
> 
> So....what's the goss from everyone else today?
> 
> :hugs:

aw hope Cara is ok and not suffering with the cold


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am moulting more than my dog. At this rate I'll be bald by Christmas :shock:
> 
> I know so many people that lose their hair at about the 4 month mark!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been losing hair since I gave birth to be honest. Almost immediately it started coming out in clumps! I've still got a thick thatch on me anyway but it's quite alarming to see what's in the plughole every wash and how much I pull out of the brush every time I brush it!Click to expand...

i havent lost any hair...yet! i remember losing loads and that carried on forever, this time though all the hair on my legs fell off and have only just started growing back :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Just wanted to share my experience in the 'foof' department:
> 
> I had pretty much an opposite experience as most of you - my 'foof' was a bit sore and swollen feeling for 3-4 days, then just tender for a few days after that and by one week my body felt pretty much back to normal minus a few twinges here and there. My biggest gripe was the swollen lymph nodes! God those were painful! My armpits were on fire! Had it not been for that I would have been one smug girl! :haha:
> 
> And I used my menstrual cup at 6 weeks pp when I had either mysterious late pp bleeding or a period, not sure which. But the cup was perfectly as comfortable as it was before.
> 
> My solution??? Have a 5 pound baby that comes out in two pushes! :haha:

I am glad that the actual birth part and recovery after having Rhyko was much easier for you because if you'd had to try and do all you've done with a poor tortured foof...well, it wouldn't have been good :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm just back from the docs... I think that she was trying not to worry me and so told me a 3 month cycle was the norm for some people. She doesn't know that 1- I am actively trying 2- I google 3- I know a crazy bunch of people on a forum :haha:
> 
> At that point I mentioned that I would be trying soon and didn't want to affect it and she said without a doubt that I would be going for blood tests for PCOS and thyroid and progesterone (cd 1-3, cd 21). So I'm glad I'm not cracking up.

im glad they are going to look into things! thats what i have to go for blood tests for thyroid! they think thyroid can cause anxiety and what to test it!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Omg ! 8.30pm till 5 .... Snoring without a stir - the lazy cow had a quick feed then went back to sleep until 8.30am
> 
> OMG

yay well done Lauren!


----------



## poas

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience in the 'foof' department:
> 
> I had pretty much an opposite experience as most of you - my 'foof' was a bit sore and swollen feeling for 3-4 days, then just tender for a few days after that and by one week my body felt pretty much back to normal minus a few twinges here and there. My biggest gripe was the swollen lymph nodes! God those were painful! My armpits were on fire! Had it not been for that I would have been one smug girl! :haha:
> 
> And I used my menstrual cup at 6 weeks pp when I had either mysterious late pp bleeding or a period, not sure which. But the cup was perfectly as comfortable as it was before.
> 
> My solution??? Have a 5 pound baby that comes out in two pushes! :haha:
> 
> I am glad that the actual birth part and recovery after having Rhyko was much easier for you because if you'd had to try and do all you've done with a poor tortured foof...well, it wouldn't have been good :nope:Click to expand...

I was thinking that Kit-like, really surely Luna deserves some bit of good fortune x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello :wave: 

Luscious baby pics!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladeeez :flower:
> 
> Well, poor Cara isn't well today..I think she's got daddy's illness although I sincerely hope not as bad. She's all snotty and bleary eyed and coughed all through the night poor ickle lamb :(
> 
> At least it's Friday and the weekend is almost upon us. Not that it makes much difference to me as OH is working tomorrow morning and playing golf all day on Sunday :shrug: If he's well enough of course because he's off work again today and is still in bed.
> 
> So....what's the goss from everyone else today?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Poor Cara :awww: Hope she's better soon:flower:
> 
> Goss from my side is that we're having our tumble dryer delivered today. We accepted the generous offer of my parents and I'm actually thinking it could revolutionise my life now, since in the winter it takes about 3 days for stuff to dry downstairs in the basement and I keep not washing Holly's winter coat since she needs it each day and it won't be dry! And I won't have to do all that hanging out of millions of socks, there are 10 feet in my house, lots of socks, and there'll be 12 feet soon :shock:Click to expand...

socks are the worst i think! not only are there always loads to wash, but i always find odd ones lying around and then the washing machine eats them and once dried always end up with odd ones waiting to be paired :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Love my hair it looks brown tho bc she put low lights and high lights in it but she said after a couple washed more blonde will show.

Ooo pics please :)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Afternoon all...I have a very windy baby today, so she is not very happy and is showing a lot of signs of teething (sucking her hand when not hungry, pink spots on chheks, dribbling like mad and chewing on teat of bottle...)though surely this would be very early?
> Anyhow-a few pics...the one of Freya is belle! And Cara looks very happy under that bib I'm sure :)
> I agree, if you can express without getting stressed than that is brilliant Clare :) and 200ml is a lot, Esme is on formula and doesn't take that much?
> I shall put 3 of Esme as I can't decide which to do!Here goes...

Awww Lissy..she has the cutest little upturned nose and an amazing head of hair! Gorge!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladeeez :flower:
> 
> Well, poor Cara isn't well today..I think she's got daddy's illness although I sincerely hope not as bad. She's all snotty and bleary eyed and coughed all through the night poor ickle lamb :(
> 
> At least it's Friday and the weekend is almost upon us. Not that it makes much difference to me as OH is working tomorrow morning and playing golf all day on Sunday :shrug: If he's well enough of course because he's off work again today and is still in bed.
> 
> So....what's the goss from everyone else today?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Poor Cara :awww: Hope she's better soon:flower:
> 
> Goss from my side is that we're having our tumble dryer delivered today. We accepted the generous offer of my parents and I'm actually thinking it could revolutionise my life now, since in the winter it takes about 3 days for stuff to dry downstairs in the basement and I keep not washing Holly's winter coat since she needs it each day and it won't be dry! And I won't have to do all that hanging out of millions of socks, there are 10 feet in my house, lots of socks, and there'll be 12 feet soon :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> You will never know how you managed without it for so long! I nuv my tumble dryer :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I suspect! I pooh-poohed mobile phones for a very long time and now can't live without! I'll be the same with FB one day I should think:haha:Click to expand...


i think youd love facebook for the photo uploader bit you can show Holly and everything off! iv got tonssss of photos on there lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Things:

Happy Onion day Twinno!!!

I ate 2 whole quails for lunch

Holly is sitting next me on the sofa being all cuddly and lovely

I might make my mum a knitted peg bag*


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am moulting more than my dog. At this rate I'll be bald by Christmas :shock:
> 
> I know so many people that lose their hair at about the 4 month mark!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been losing hair since I gave birth to be honest. Almost immediately it started coming out in clumps! I've still got a thick thatch on me anyway but it's quite alarming to see what's in the plughole every wash and how much I pull out of the brush every time I brush it!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent lost any hair...yet! i remember losing loads and that carried on forever, this time though all the hair on my legs fell off and have only just started growing back :haha:Click to expand...

Now hairless legs I could cope with..hairless head, not so much :haha: How funny your leg hair fell out!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> i suspect my sister wonders how I live in the state of poverty in which I do.
> 
> I told her I'm watching two items on eBay, a 'jumperoo' and a fisher price swing. same seller, collection locally ... she asked if I'm planning on moving house ...
> 
> *exasperated voice* .... No, dear sister, oh yee of infinite wisdom, I'm not, why?
> 
> bc the jumperoo won't fit in my house apparently
> 
> how do we ever survive not living in the sprawling grandeur and luxury of Sister Dearest and Wonderful B-I-L?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I've seen a jumperoo in someone's house, it will certainly fit in my lounge, dining room or either bedroom!!!!!!!!!

im getting James a jumperoo for Christmas! all the coolest babies have one :) (sophie would have one if she was allowed shes still cool lol)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Anyone know any pretty girl names?????

yeah Angel and Faye are good lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> The cutest (and rarest!) thing has happened, Holly has fallen asleep snuggled up to me on the sofa :awww: I came for a sit down and :coffee: after my cycle session and she clambered up with me and promptly fell asleep. So sweet. She was up early, she came into the big bed at 7.30am and we had breakfast together there and then romped for an hour and I got one of her Glasgow kisses, so I think she's exhausticated now!
> 
> I like traditional and/or boring names so I can't help much Addie!!
> 
> I'm going to post some pics of stuff because I'll be swimming tonight so won't be here...

my girls dont cuddle me anymore apart from a quick hug now and again, i cant wait for James to snuggle me allll the time


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> How cute is this outfit from Newbie? And a Hello Kitty bead necklace! Holly is mighty chuffed with it :smug: Fankyoo Newbie:hugs:

she is such a poser love her


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The cutest (and rarest!) thing has happened, Holly has fallen asleep snuggled up to me on the sofa :awww: I came for a sit down and :coffee: after my cycle session and she clambered up with me and promptly fell asleep. So sweet. She was up early, she came into the big bed at 7.30am and we had breakfast together there and then romped for an hour and I got one of her Glasgow kisses, so I think she's exhausticated now!
> 
> I like traditional and/or boring names so I can't help much Addie!!
> 
> I'm going to post some pics of stuff because I'll be swimming tonight so won't be here...
> 
> my girls dont cuddle me anymore apart from a quick hug now and again, i cant wait for James to snuggle me allll the timeClick to expand...

I will be so sad when Cara doesn't want to cuddle me anymore :( I became very disconnected from my mum in that way quite young, I don't want the same thing with Cara.


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany...you are a bit more than a smidge pregnant now you know. Will you change your info soon?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Thank you girls for the kind words and advice about bonding. I am sure it will come... and this super extended newborn phase probably doesn't help, but hopefully the bonding will be easier once he starts showing emotions.
> 
> Our stroller walk was great! We went for 45 minutes! DH walked the dogs and I pushed the stroller. Rhyko slept the whole time :)
> 
> AND! AND! AND!
> 
> Rhyko weighs 10 pounds, now! Double digits! He's now TWICE what he weighed at birth :cloud9:

glad you had a good walk, go rhyko!


----------



## kit_cat

Haha!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *It's been welling up for ages and today I cracked and made a Christmas garland with Holly and put it up *

love love love it! i cant wait to get my christmas tree :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Brand new Teen Mom season 3 (so thats Maci, Farrah, Amber and Caitlynn) weds December 14th yayyyy!

too excited!


----------



## Sarachka

Don't worry ladies. Im 29, still hold my mum's arm when we're out together, still call her mummy and I'll often insist she sits on my knee so I can give her a cuddle lol. I'm a total mummy's girl


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am having a :hissy: I made Welsh rarebit for dinner and while it was grilling suggested dh tidy up. He put the salt and pepper and mustard away....then made juice and ate a slice of toast :shrug: SO I cleaned up and he had no idea why! He just made pudding for the kids and there is mess all over the kitchen :hissy:....like the wrapper on the floor and stuff all over the table :growlmad:
> 
> My DH is like this. It drives me up the wall. For example he will take the dinner plates to the kitchen but doesn't scrape them, just leaves them on the side. He leaves wrappers everywhere as well :growlmad:Click to expand...

Angel says she never wants to live with a boy cos theryre messy! lol im constantly moaning at Jay about things like that, he NEVER puts things away after using it!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I think it was about a year before I felt fully 'back to normal' after Harri.
> I think it'll be more like 2 after Esme lol, I feel quite awkward about it with oh, and actually asked if it all feels different (my interpretation of different=hideous) and he said yes but not much...I don't believe him. I don't really want to have sex because I feel so conscious of it.
> So I would guess Kit that your 'foof' (funny word btw :) ) is as 'normal' as it can be x
> 
> Same for me, a year later until it felt properly better! I find doggy position and on top positions really painful since I had Holly, everything must have dropped down an inch I reckon!Click to expand...
> 
> Well we've been very "unadventurous" on account of my not feeling right :wacko:Click to expand...

i STILL havent gone there and my foof isnt any different! im too scared!


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> awwwwww :cloud9:
> i swear sh gets cuter every day x
> https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1517/dscn2013c.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

oh what a cute little munchkin! it will get easier and will be all worth it!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Leo is 15 lbs and 25 1/4" and yes Kit... Still calling the shots, still waking every 2.5 hours, and has started teething! :dohh: Horribly unhappy baby. :nope: feels like he's all new again, instead of 11 weeks old. sigh.
> 
> Clare, what a gorge little babe!
> 
> Kit, Cara is so grown and beautiful in your avatar pic! My word!
> 
> Addie! Twin girls! Aww bless. It's as you wanted! :hugs: You more than deserve it sweets.


good to see you Molly! wowser Leo weighs more than James haha bless him! good mummy juice! hope the teething eases a bit, James has started teething also :( feel for them when they gnawing away at their hands


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> Well, babysat for my crazy friend and the 5 children last night and when I got home I found my hallway blood soaked :nope: spent 2 hours cleaning the blood off the walls and floor and still havent done the little one has a perfect puncture wound on her neck and her ears are ripped to shreds the rottweiler has a small wound on his nose and thats it! so this time shes come off worst I think i'm going to invest in a crate and crate her up when we go out poor thing looks a right mess!

:shock: oh my!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I still hand make my mum Christmas presents! :haha:

Dh just told me that despite my messiness I'm a genius tidier-upper :smug: When he'd last seen the studio a bomb had hit it and while LO's dinner was cooking I did a quick blitz and dh casually came by and was gobsmacked and didn't see how I could have transformed it so quickly :haha:


----------



## addie25

That's a nice compliment B :thumbup:

I am so tired and I have been in bed for an hour and just as I was about to fall asleep my phone beeped!! Nikki cat is napping nicely I wana nap!!:hissy::hissy:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Bethany...you are a bit more than a smidge pregnant now you know. Will you change your info soon?

She will be like me "a little bit pregnant" til after Lyra was born :haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The cutest (and rarest!) thing has happened, Holly has fallen asleep snuggled up to me on the sofa :awww: I came for a sit down and :coffee: after my cycle session and she clambered up with me and promptly fell asleep. So sweet. She was up early, she came into the big bed at 7.30am and we had breakfast together there and then romped for an hour and I got one of her Glasgow kisses, so I think she's exhausticated now!
> 
> I like traditional and/or boring names so I can't help much Addie!!
> 
> I'm going to post some pics of stuff because I'll be swimming tonight so won't be here...
> 
> my girls dont cuddle me anymore apart from a quick hug now and again, i cant wait for James to snuggle me allll the timeClick to expand...
> 
> I will be so sad when Cara doesn't want to cuddle me anymore :( I became very disconnected from my mum in that way quite young, I don't want the same thing with Cara.Click to expand...

I didn't have a close relationship with my mum, I want to be close to Lyra when she grows up. I think my mum summed up her view on mother/daughter realtionships quite well the other day. We were watching an old episode of Holby City and a teenage girl was pregnant, her mum was asking her why she hadn't told her and my mum said "well it's hardly the sort of thing you tell your mum is it". I'd hope that if Lyra was ever in that situation she would tell me :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Cara has a new game..it's called "lie with your bib over your face while laughing hysterically" I've spent all morning removing it only for her to put it back :haha:
> 
> View attachment 302524

too cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm inventing a meal- it's called Sunday Bake I've just decided. Chickpeas and bacon and green beans and grated cheese, all mixed up and in the oven for 10 mins to brown the cheese. Leek and celery soup for starters with brown bread, and vanilla yoghurt dessert


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Afternoon all...I have a very windy baby today, so she is not very happy and is showing a lot of signs of teething (sucking her hand when not hungry, pink spots on chheks, dribbling like mad and chewing on teat of bottle...)though surely this would be very early?
> Anyhow-a few pics...the one of Freya is belle! And Cara looks very happy under that bib I'm sure :)
> I agree, if you can express without getting stressed than that is brilliant Clare :) and 200ml is a lot, Esme is on formula and doesn't take that much?
> I shall put 3 of Esme as I can't decide which to do!Here goes...

proper cutie pie!


----------



## mummyApril

HAPPY ONION DAY! tis going well fast


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I am moulting more than my dog. At this rate I'll be bald by Christmas :shock:
> 
> I know so many people that lose their hair at about the 4 month mark!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been losing hair since I gave birth to be honest. Almost immediately it started coming out in clumps! I've still got a thick thatch on me anyway but it's quite alarming to see what's in the plughole every wash and how much I pull out of the brush every time I brush it!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent lost any hair...yet! i remember losing loads and that carried on forever, this time though all the hair on my legs fell off and have only just started growing back :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Now hairless legs I could cope with..hairless head, not so much :haha: How funny your leg hair fell out!Click to expand...

i know i was quite baffled! hoped it wouldnt grow back but it is slowly coming back now lol


----------



## Essie

We are back home - Sarah, we waved as we passed Peterborough. My mum had a good day driving the vroom vroom car. Me and Lyra had a nice day with all the visitors. They all said how good she was, and how gorgeous :smug: they even had out my baby photos, comparing the two of us.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The cutest (and rarest!) thing has happened, Holly has fallen asleep snuggled up to me on the sofa :awww: I came for a sit down and :coffee: after my cycle session and she clambered up with me and promptly fell asleep. So sweet. She was up early, she came into the big bed at 7.30am and we had breakfast together there and then romped for an hour and I got one of her Glasgow kisses, so I think she's exhausticated now!
> 
> I like traditional and/or boring names so I can't help much Addie!!
> 
> I'm going to post some pics of stuff because I'll be swimming tonight so won't be here...
> 
> my girls dont cuddle me anymore apart from a quick hug now and again, i cant wait for James to snuggle me allll the timeClick to expand...
> 
> I will be so sad when Cara doesn't want to cuddle me anymore :( I became very disconnected from my mum in that way quite young, I don't want the same thing with Cara.Click to expand...

dont get me wrong they are still very loving but when we get a cuddle its no longer than about 2 minutes, i get hair tickles though! and lots of pictures telling me they love me and they often tell me they think im the best mum in the world, so i still get the love other ways! :)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The cutest (and rarest!) thing has happened, Holly has fallen asleep snuggled up to me on the sofa :awww: I came for a sit down and :coffee: after my cycle session and she clambered up with me and promptly fell asleep. So sweet. She was up early, she came into the big bed at 7.30am and we had breakfast together there and then romped for an hour and I got one of her Glasgow kisses, so I think she's exhausticated now!
> 
> I like traditional and/or boring names so I can't help much Addie!!
> 
> I'm going to post some pics of stuff because I'll be swimming tonight so won't be here...
> 
> my girls dont cuddle me anymore apart from a quick hug now and again, i cant wait for James to snuggle me allll the timeClick to expand...
> 
> I will be so sad when Cara doesn't want to cuddle me anymore :( I became very disconnected from my mum in that way quite young, I don't want the same thing with Cara.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have a close relationship with my mum, I want to be close to Lyra when she grows up. I think my mum summed up her view on mother/daughter realtionships quite well the other day. We were watching an old episode of Holby City and a teenage girl was pregnant, her mum was asking her why she hadn't told her and my mum said "well it's hardly the sort of thing you tell your mum is it". I'd hope that if Lyra was ever in that situation she would tell me :shrug:Click to expand...

my mum was the first person i told when i was pregnant with Angel, and Faye and actually James :haha: but thats because she couldnt tell me off, shes never been there so she has no right, but my nan and dad hardest to tell them! My nan told me she wasnt going to bring up another generation when i told her about Angel, i told her i wasnt my mum and that she had brought me up better than that (after she was thrilled lol)


----------



## mummyApril

We went to tropical wings today and oh my it was soooo funny! a wallaby tried to get into James' pram (i think he could smell milk) and then we got stuck with the wallabies as we couldnt get out of the gate! Angel stroked them and everything i tried shooing them but was scared id get attacked by these fluffy cats! hahah anyway a man rescued us as Jay ran off with James and left us as he would, we could hear him laughing at us lol. The parrots were saying hello, parrot/carrot (not sure which) and bye bye! we were the only ones there again and it was half price girls loved it! James slept the whole time!
oh and they have new animals some crazy lemurs!
 



Attached Files:







IMG02208-20111127-1528.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG02202-20111127-1505.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









391065_10150480861152658_624932657_10394825_1051539886_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addie25

April that sounds like a fun day!!


----------



## addie25

Can everyone cross their fingers that I get a call tomorrow saying babies are healthy. I really don't want to wait till Tues or Wed. I think they said they were calling tomorrow so if we cross all our fingers I will get some great news tomorrow!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Fingers tightly crossed for you Addie x


----------



## LunaLady

FX for you, Addie!

April, looks like a fun day!! What a cute wallaby! :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Lissy I looked through all your new pictures of Esme on Facebook - she's soooo gorgeous!! You're going to be beating the boys off with sticks when she's a teenager :haha:

How are you finding the amber necklace?? I have one ordered for Rhyko. I got a 'green' amber one. I hope it works!


----------



## mummyApril

James is 15 weeks old, he now weighs 13lb 15oz, here are updates....

2 days old, 5 weeks old and 15 weeks old
 



Attached Files:







IMG01104-20110814-2216.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG01437-20110916-1303.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









IMG02185-20111127-1132.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Don't worry ladies. Im 29, still hold my mum's arm when we're out together, still call her mummy and I'll often insist she sits on my knee so I can give her a cuddle lol. I'm a total mummy's girl

Aww, I think we had a similar convo before and I really hope I have this kind of relationship with Cara when she's 29 (although I'll be a serious wrinkly by then and might need a hip replacing if I sit on her knee :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The cutest (and rarest!) thing has happened, Holly has fallen asleep snuggled up to me on the sofa :awww: I came for a sit down and :coffee: after my cycle session and she clambered up with me and promptly fell asleep. So sweet. She was up early, she came into the big bed at 7.30am and we had breakfast together there and then romped for an hour and I got one of her Glasgow kisses, so I think she's exhausticated now!
> 
> I like traditional and/or boring names so I can't help much Addie!!
> 
> I'm going to post some pics of stuff because I'll be swimming tonight so won't be here...
> 
> my girls dont cuddle me anymore apart from a quick hug now and again, i cant wait for James to snuggle me allll the timeClick to expand...
> 
> I will be so sad when Cara doesn't want to cuddle me anymore :( I became very disconnected from my mum in that way quite young, I don't want the same thing with Cara.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have a close relationship with my mum, I want to be close to Lyra when she grows up. I think my mum summed up her view on mother/daughter realtionships quite well the other day. We were watching an old episode of Holby City and a teenage girl was pregnant, her mum was asking her why she hadn't told her and my mum said "well it's hardly the sort of thing you tell your mum is it". I'd hope that if Lyra was ever in that situation she would tell me :shrug:Click to expand...

That's a very old school way of looking at things though..an attitude linked to her generation/upbringing maybe?
Although I love my mum dearly, the lack of touchy feelyness is still there for me although she'd love us to be all huggy/kissy all the time. I do hugs and kisses for hellos and goodbyes and that's it. I am a hugger of people otherwise though...watch out you turtles, if we ever meet I may bear hug you to death! :shock: :winkwink:
I don't tell my mum very personal info either..like sex life etc. I couldn't bare that :sick:


----------



## kit_cat

Fingers crossed of course addie....can't wait to hear the GREAT news. I hope it is tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sounds like fab days for Essie and April :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

April..James is just so, so cute. Hasn't he grown!


----------



## Essie

I think it could be generational Kit. I know she had a strained relationship with her own mum. We are not huggers. Quick hug/kiss for goodbye but that's it. I never even told my mum when I started my periods. Having a close relationship with Lyra is important to me, I just hope she feels the same.


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..how was your Sunday Bake? :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I think it could be generational Kit. I know she had a strained relationship with her own mum. We are not huggers. Quick hug/kiss for goodbye but that's it. I never even told my mum when I started my periods. Having a close relationship with Lyra is important to me, I just hope she feels the same.

Yeah same for me too :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous boy April :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Evening ladies - I tell my mum everything but that's easier when there's no Dad vying for Mum's attention and having an input in standards etc... I tell her everything. We gossip all the time too. Erin is nearly 3 and she is huggy and it's lovely :cloud9: her little face still lights up when I walk in to a room :cloud9:. She's still young enough to want picking up. In some ways I'm sad that the closeness I have with her won't be replicated with my kids because you have to worry about how your kids turn out - added pressure. I don't have that with Erin.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..James is just so, so cute. Hasn't he grown!

yes lots! he is so cheeky! very attention seeking but i love the attention he shows me! Cara is just so gorgeous too! love the photo updates!


----------



## LunaLady

A couple pictures from our stroller walk yesterday!


----------



## LunaLady

Nakey baby!!!


----------



## mummyApril

tons of good luck Addie not that youll need it :)


----------



## Essie

Luna he looks so adorable. He looks really snug in there.


----------



## LunaLady

awww, April! James is soo cute :awww: He looks like such a sweet happy baby :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> A couple pictures from our stroller walk yesterday!

hes all snuggly too cute!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> awww, April! James is soo cute :awww: He looks like such a sweet happy baby :cloud9:

he is so happy :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

James has found his feet and is fascinated lol!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> A couple pictures from our stroller walk yesterday!

OMG Luna...so lovely :cloud9: Doesn't he look pleased with himself in the second one :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:cry: Leo's mouth hurts so badly he is crying in his sleep and yanking his poor ear... his ear is so red from it all. :nope: I feel so badly. 


Trin- I'll kill your cockroaches if you kill my spiders. Eww. 

Cara is so CUTE! I love the bin game. The girls used to use their blankets. :)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Evening ladies - I tell my mum everything but that's easier when there's no Dad vying for Mum's attention and having an input in standards etc... I tell her everything. We gossip all the time too. Erin is nearly 3 and she is huggy and it's lovely :cloud9: her little face still lights up when I walk in to a room :cloud9:. She's still young enough to want picking up. In some ways I'm sad that the closeness I have with her won't be replicated with my kids because you have to worry about how your kids turn out - added pressure. I don't have that with Erin.

When you say "everything" would you discuss your sex life etc with your mum? I don't see why you wouldn't be every bit and more close to your own children as you are with Erin :shrug: Yes there's added pressure but no child will ever be as precious to you as your own.


----------



## Mollykins

I've only caught up half way but look what I see here... Ickle Rhyko! Such a little darling. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I'm going to send a couple pics off just now. :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> :cry: Leo's mouth hurts so badly he is crying in his sleep and yanking his poor ear... his ear is so red from it all. :nope: I feel so badly.
> 
> 
> Trin- I'll kill your cockroaches if you kill my spiders. Eww.
> 
> Cara is so CUTE! I love the bin game. The girls used to use their blankets. :)

oh poor Leo :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :cry: Leo's mouth hurts so badly he is crying in his sleep and yanking his poor ear... his ear is so red from it all. :nope: I feel so badly.
> 
> 
> Trin- I'll kill your cockroaches if you kill my spiders. Eww.
> 
> Cara is so CUTE! I love the bin game. The girls used to use their blankets. :)

Oh poor Leo :( Have you tried teething powder or gel Molly?


----------



## poas

My mum is one of my best friends and I ask her advice on almost everything....but we do NOT discuss sex. I wouldn't want to hear about her and my Dad, and would feel so uncomfortable telling her about me and Ed, I do ask things about 'foof' healing etc though :)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> My mum is one of my best friends and I ask her advice on almost everything....but we do NOT discuss sex. I wouldn't want to hear about her and my Dad, and would feel so uncomfortable telling her about me and Ed, I do ask things about 'foof' healing etc though :)

Yes, similar boundaries here Lissy...I did talk to my mum about my stitches etc because I knew she had them when I was born.


----------



## Essie

Oh Molly, poor Leo :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Leo's mouth hurts so badly he is crying in his sleep and yanking his poor ear... his ear is so red from it all. :nope: I feel so badly.
> 
> 
> Trin- I'll kill your cockroaches if you kill my spiders. Eww.
> 
> Cara is so CUTE! I love the bin game. The girls used to use their blankets. :)
> 
> Oh poor Leo :( Have you tried teething powder or gel Molly?Click to expand...

Yes, we are using teething tablets but it only seems to take the edge off the pain. :( he is drooling and gnawing on his fists, my fingers, and randomly screaming when he's awake. Poor soul.


----------



## poas

Esme seems to be having some problems with her gums Molly, but not overriding her colic, I think that the amber teething beads are helping-I don't mean that she has no problems because of it but for all the symptoms she doesn't seem to be in pain iykwim?
Luna Rhyko is yummy! So is baby James :) Such handsome little devils!
I'm not looking forward to tomorrow-I start weightwatchers with my sister....I am quite competitive with her so should get results, but I am NOT looking forward to seeing my weight :( I lost 18kg in first 2/3 weeks and I reckon I've probably put 5 of them back on in the last month! All I seem to have done is eat loads and quite a lot of junk too :( Ah well, the first step to being happy is usually a hard one eh?!
What are you all up to tomorrow?


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies - I tell my mum everything but that's easier when there's no Dad vying for Mum's attention and having an input in standards etc... I tell her everything. We gossip all the time too. Erin is nearly 3 and she is huggy and it's lovely :cloud9: her little face still lights up when I walk in to a room :cloud9:. She's still young enough to want picking up. In some ways I'm sad that the closeness I have with her won't be replicated with my kids because you have to worry about how your kids turn out - added pressure. I don't have that with Erin.
> 
> When you say "everything" would you discuss your sex life etc with your mum? I don't see why you wouldn't be every bit and more close to your own children as you are with Erin :shrug: Yes there's added pressure but no child will ever be as precious to you as your own.Click to expand...

I don't know. I worry sometimes when I have her for say 2 nights and I do start to lose my rag. I once made her cry by raising my voice cause she was playing me all day and I never forgot it :nope: I feel so bad and I know that because our time is limited she gets the best of me. I worry my kids will see me (metaphorical) warts and all :shrug:

I have discussed sex life with le mum. In the past and she knows I have TTC'd so it comes up. I'd never be lewd about it you know talk size and girth & anal (though again, I have done when she's mentioned it) but my sex life if I have a problem or something feels wrong she's probably the first person I'd tell. My mum doesn't judge so I guess that makes it easier. I mean, your parents don't judge you do they? It's their job?


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> :cry: Leo's mouth hurts so badly he is crying in his sleep and yanking his poor ear... his ear is so red from it all. :nope: I feel so badly.
> 
> 
> Trin- I'll kill your cockroaches if you kill my spiders. Eww.
> 
> Cara is so CUTE! I love the bin game. The girls used to use their blankets. :)

I am so sorry Molly it must be horrible to see them like that. And the worst thing (or not) is they dint remember it but you do! :hugs: to you and Leo - hope it dies down soon.


----------



## firstbaby25

Gorgeous photos Luna and April your boys are so handsome :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

I would never ever ever feel comfortable discussing sex with my mother. That's why I was so embarrassed to tell her I was pregnant. Occasionally she's tried to broach a few subjects, when I was a teen etc. contraception, tampons etc and all her attempts were met with a "shut up, mother". Although we are very close she also knows I'm a very closed person. I don't tell her "stuff" or discuss my emotions with her very often


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> My mum is one of my best friends and I ask her advice on almost everything....but we do NOT discuss sex. I wouldn't want to hear about her and my Dad, and would feel so uncomfortable telling her about me and Ed, I do ask things about 'foof' healing etc though :)
> 
> Yes, similar boundaries here Lissy...I did talk to my mum about my stitches etc because I knew she had them when I was born.Click to expand...

this has just made me realise i came out of my mums vagina :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

so my doctor put me on a different pill, but cannot breast feed etc, but can i still put breast milk into James' eye?


----------



## kit_cat

Molly's comments are below :)



_"I've taken these just now so its nearly real time.  

He was sleeping then started crying (as you see in the first photo) then he quieted and you can see his red ear from yanking.  

Last is a pic of his size 3-6mo socks that Trin got for him that do not fit quite right... but we nuv them still. " _


----------



## mummyApril

so cute! i nuv little Leo! poor little ear though :(


----------



## mummyApril

scrap my last post, they say dont breastfeed while on the pill i am just because it lessens my milk and only breastfeed on them after 6 months or when weaning, so no harm will be done :)


----------



## Essie

Love him Molly, so gorgeous.


----------



## mummyApril

my doctor wants me to take anti-depressants :( im not going to go on them, i think she thinks i have pnd! but i know i dont its just my anxiety which is triggered off by morbid thoughts! she said the health visitor will come round etc for support, but i decided not to take the anti-depressants, she put me on a combined pill to try and settle my hormones which could also be making my anxiety worse as apparently hormones can bring up past depression :shrug: and she wants to test my thyroids incase its that! im hoping its just my crazy hormones :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just watched a funny film with my knitting:D

3 greenies

*85
95
83*


----------



## poas

mummyApril said:


> my doctor wants me to take anti-depressants :( im not going to go on them, i think she thinks i have pnd! but i know i dont its just my anxiety which is triggered off by morbid thoughts! she said the health visitor will come round etc for support, but i decided not to take the anti-depressants, she put me on a combined pill to try and settle my hormones which could also be making my anxiety worse as apparently hormones can bring up past depression :shrug: and she wants to test my thyroids incase its that! im hoping its just my crazy hormones :/

I hope this works for you (the pill,hormones etc) but in my experience, which of course is not applicable to everyone, anti depressants are not just for depression.
When I need medication for my bipolar (almost 2yrs without needing them :)) I have to take mood stabilisers which suppress certain chemicals in my brain, however I also am given anti depressants alongside these, to deal with anxiety.
A friend of mine also suffers with anxiety and is on a mild dose of anti depressants, so I know it's not just me and my crazy brain :)
If that all seems opinionated or rambling I apologise, just don't want you to feel there's any shame in anti-d's xx


----------



## poas

Molly Leo is such a gorgeous little boy :)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my doctor wants me to take anti-depressants :( im not going to go on them, i think she thinks i have pnd! but i know i dont its just my anxiety which is triggered off by morbid thoughts! she said the health visitor will come round etc for support, but i decided not to take the anti-depressants, she put me on a combined pill to try and settle my hormones which could also be making my anxiety worse as apparently hormones can bring up past depression :shrug: and she wants to test my thyroids incase its that! im hoping its just my crazy hormones :/
> 
> I hope this works for you (the pill,hormones etc) but in my experience, which of course is not applicable to everyone, anti depressants are not just for depression.
> When I need medication for my bipolar (almost 2yrs without needing them :)) I have to take mood stabilisers which suppress certain chemicals in my brain, however I also am given anti depressants alongside these, to deal with anxiety.
> A friend of mine also suffers with anxiety and is on a mild dose of anti depressants, so I know it's not just me and my crazy brain :)
> If that all seems opinionated or rambling I apologise, just don't want you to feel there's any shame in anti-d's xxClick to expand...

not at all i appreciate feedback, its not that its because they are anti-depressants just the last lot they put me on changed me, for the worse and it took me a long time to come back to me, and i vowed not to go back on them, i just hope my mind is strong enough to fix itself :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge baby pics Molly and Luna, love that 2nd one of Rhyko in his pram looking smug!!:smug:

I've embarked on a peg bag for my mum :fool:

My mum and sis got well excited when I was about 19 and my period was late and stood at the loo door while I pee'd and were quite disappointed there was no line, even though I had no life at the time! They just like babies though. But were I 15yrs old I guess things would have been different! I've never talked directly about the ins and outs haha:) of sex with her (we do talk about men alot but more in the 'who's handsome and who isn't' way) but she's always been really cool about relationships and stuff and had no qualms about me leaving England and quitting my studies to go and live in France with a guy 25yrs my senior for which I respect her immensely :hugs: 

Off to beddy byes, though really enjoying making my peg bag here!!

nighty night xxxxx :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## poas

If I can do it you can-you seem much more 'together' than I am lol.
I find a good way to deal with anxiety or depression is to set yourself a challenge each day-some days mine are as banal as-wash my hair and get dressed, or other days it'll be-go to the shops and then for a walk, and when you achieve these tasks pat yourself on the back!
My challenge today was to take Harri swimming-I hate my body and nearly through up on the drive to the pool I was that scared and panicky BUT I did it and we had a great time (apart from getting in and out of pool!!) I think you'll do great xx


----------



## poas

Night B! I need to make myself one of those needle things you've done, they are lovely (forgot to say so at the time you posted pics!)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> If I can do it you can-you seem much more 'together' than I am lol.
> I find a good way to deal with anxiety or depression is to set yourself a challenge each day-some days mine are as banal as-wash my hair and get dressed, or other days it'll be-go to the shops and then for a walk, and when you achieve these tasks pat yourself on the back!
> My challenge today was to take Harri swimming-I hate my body and nearly through up on the drive to the pool I was that scared and panicky BUT I did it and we had a great time (apart from getting in and out of pool!!) I think you'll do great xx

its weird because i used to have anxiety but that was not being able to eat anywhere but home, as i thought i would be sick, id sit in restaurants not eating id start to feel sick not realising it was my anxiety and think i would be sick if i ate! now its mainly at night i think the worst! poo bums! well done on going swimming! iv put that off, like was going to go today but then i thought what if i get something wrong with me cos of the chlorine and it affects my c section etc :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

night night B x


----------



## poas

I hadn't thought of chlorine....I think it will be ok?I was more concerned with my flab than anything else lolol.
Right, I'm off to watch misfits in bed,Goodnight xx


----------



## mummyApril

i loveeee misfits enjoy night hun x


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, just did a load of online "Chrimbo" shopping :thumbup: I nuv online shopping!

I need to go back and comment on some stuff but it will need to wait until tomorrow..my bed calleth :sleep:

Good night everyone :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night Kit x


----------



## mummyApril

night everyone


----------



## LunaLady

April, my MW gave me a bottle of 'Rhodiola' for my PPD/Post traumatic stress. It is working wonders!! I take three tabs a day. It's an herbal thing and totally fine for breastfeeding.
Are you and James still breastfeeding? I can't recall.


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, I'm so sorry Leo is grizzly!! :nope:

Have you thought of getting an amber teething necklace? I have one on it's way for Rhyko (most all of them ship from Latvia or wherever - several weeks time).


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, here's a link to Etsy sellers of amber necklaces based in the US - the shipping would likely be faster :flower:

Amber Teething Necklaces on Etsy


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: April it can't be nice! I was on anti d's last year. I needed to be able to sleep and they did the trick :hugs: they're not permanent remember and if they make you :wacko: again seen yourself off. Or Luna's herbal alternatives sound like a good compromise. 

Molly you too have a handsome turtle bebe boy. Such a funny photo. Potential 18th photo right there all crying and stuff! :haha: 

I'm off to Bedfordshire :sleep: :sleep: sooo tired!


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Luna... I'll definitely check into it. :thumbup: What size does Rhyko wear?


----------



## poas

Morning! I think...I hope and pray-that Esme's colic is on it's way back to the pits of baby hell!
She seems lovely and comfy this morning and not pinched and windy at all :) and she slept from 7pm till 6.55am :) 
AND....MY PERIOD HAS ARRIVED...just in time to ruin my plans of swimming after fat club tonight!D'oh. I came back into my room just now and said to OH 'bloody period,why today?' and he just shook his head and said it's a good job he loves the fact I am fickle!!
Sooooo....what are y'all upto today?


----------



## cassie04

Morning everyone! Did everybody have a lovely hub jubbly weekend???? Lissy I just seen your Facebook and hope esme's colic is over and out! April I hope you get sorted with your anxiety it's nasty stuff! Big hugs chick!

I'm up and getting ready to go to school! It's my first day in this new school so I'm
Nervous! Fingers and toes crossed I don't vom
On one of the kids hahah! 

Lots of love to the turtles! And sorry in advance if I don't get on here as much this week Cos of teaching, il try and check in as much as possible

Have a lovely day 

Xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Luna... I'll definitely check into it. :thumbup: What size does Rhyko wear?

Rhyko is ten pounds, now and is fitting perfectly into 3 month clothes :)
Leo in 9 month clothes, yet? :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

I do NOT want to go to work


----------



## HollyMonkey

Plus 0.5kgs since last Monday!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/dix-sur-dix.gif


49.3kgs

(7.76 in stone and 108.68 in lbs)

I just need to do the same again this week and next week and BINGO I'm at 50kg, and then I've just got to try to stay at 50kgs! You can do it Monkey Pants!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/aller-up.gif


And my weekly fasting bloods are at 84 :thumbup:

Have lovely days all, back later, Holly's just woken up and is calling me.......


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck cassie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't you wear a tampon just for the swim Lissy? Shame to miss out on a swim :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> James is 15 weeks old, he now weighs 13lb 15oz, here are updates....
> 
> 2 days old, 5 weeks old and 15 weeks old

omg seriously! will my baby grow that much b4 christmas :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :flower:

So..first weigh in today, not good news for me...1/2lb gained since I weighed in on Wednesday :( It's odd because I kicked some butt in the exercise department last week so I hope it's a little added muscle. My diet wasn't particularly bad but then again it wasn't particularly good :blush: Next week will be different!

Baby swimmers today :happydance: I will take Cara as her cold has now faded to congestion, so she should be fine I hope. I will also try to get some Christmas shopping donw too and maybe write some cards out :thumbup:

Happy day of the Mon to you all :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freya slept last night :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Plus 0.5kgs since last Monday!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/dix-sur-dix.gif
> 
> 
> 49.3kgs
> 
> (7.76 in stone and 108.68 in lbs)
> 
> I just need to do the same again this week and next week and BINGO I'm at 50kg, and then I've just got to try to stay at 50kgs! You can do it Monkey Pants!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/aller-up.gif
> 
> 
> And my weekly fasting bloods are at 84 :thumbup:
> 
> Have lovely days all, back later, Holly's just woken up and is calling me.......
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yay monkey for weight gain!! :happydance: Success!!!! Well done :hugs: Oh and great bloods too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:



> Freya slept last night :wohoo:

:wohoo:

You see...things are evening out :thumbup: Really pleased :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Good luck for today Cassie - and really hope you don't have the voms :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Cassie, good luck. What age group are you teaching?

B well done on your weight gain :happydance:

Kit have fun at baby swimmers, glad Caras cold is clearing up.

We have our last baby massage class today. I need to get a serious start on my Christmas shopping too. I havent weighed in yet but will let you know when I have. I'm not expecting much, I've had a terrible week diet-wise.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning! I think...I hope and pray-that Esme's colic is on it's way back to the pits of baby hell!
> She seems lovely and comfy this morning and not pinched and windy at all :) and she slept from 7pm till 6.55am :)
> AND....MY PERIOD HAS ARRIVED...just in time to ruin my plans of swimming after fat club tonight!D'oh. I came back into my room just now and said to OH 'bloody period,why today?' and he just shook his head and said it's a good job he loves the fact I am fickle!!
> Sooooo....what are y'all upto today?

That's fab Lissy...fingers crossed that Esme is through the worst now :thumbup: Hope the PMS gives you a break now :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Freya slept last night :wohoo:

Yay, well done Freya. Bet you feel better having got some sleep too Clare.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Freya slept last night :wohoo:
> 
> Yay, well done Freya. Bet you feel better having got some sleep too Clare.Click to expand...

on top of the world:happydance:

dh slept in other room and got 8hrs sleep.getting freya registered today:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies - I tell my mum everything but that's easier when there's no Dad vying for Mum's attention and having an input in standards etc... I tell her everything. We gossip all the time too. Erin is nearly 3 and she is huggy and it's lovely :cloud9: her little face still lights up when I walk in to a room :cloud9:. She's still young enough to want picking up. In some ways I'm sad that the closeness I have with her won't be replicated with my kids because you have to worry about how your kids turn out - added pressure. I don't have that with Erin.
> 
> When you say "everything" would you discuss your sex life etc with your mum? I don't see why you wouldn't be every bit and more close to your own children as you are with Erin :shrug: Yes there's added pressure but no child will ever be as precious to you as your own.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I worry sometimes when I have her for say 2 nights and I do start to lose my rag. I once made her cry by raising my voice cause she was playing me all day and I never forgot it :nope: I feel so bad and I know that because our time is limited she gets the best of me. I worry my kids will see me (metaphorical) warts and all :shrug:
> 
> I have discussed sex life with le mum. In the past and she knows I have TTC'd so it comes up. I'd never be lewd about it you know talk size and girth & anal (though again, I have done when she's mentioned it) but my sex life if I have a problem or something feels wrong she's probably the first person I'd tell. My mum doesn't judge so I guess that makes it easier. I mean, your parents don't judge you do they? It's their job?Click to expand...

Jaynie...I reckon that because we're only human and we all can be wound up by our children/family, losing your rag occasionally is an inevitable part of life and the act of doing this is in itself a lesson for all involved. Children do need to know when they've gone too far and we do need to learn how to avoid losing our rag..how else can you move forward?

I'm in awe of you being able to discuss your sex life with your mum...I'd die of embarrassment :blush: It's not that I think she'd judge me either..just that I cannot have that convo with her..not ever :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I would never ever ever feel comfortable discussing sex with my mother. That's why I was so embarrassed to tell her I was pregnant. Occasionally she's tried to broach a few subjects, when I was a teen etc. contraception, tampons etc and all her attempts were met with a "shut up, mother". Although we are very close she also knows I'm a very closed person. I don't tell her "stuff" or discuss my emotions with her very often

I thought you'd say you tell mum everything!


----------



## Essie

My diet was obviously not as bad as I feared -3lb :happydance: in retrospect I suppose yesterday was my only awful day, the rest of the week was semi-good.


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April, my MW gave me a bottle of 'Rhodiola' for my PPD/Post traumatic stress. It is working wonders!! I take three tabs a day. It's an herbal thing and totally fine for breastfeeding.
> Are you and James still breastfeeding? I can't recall.

thankyou Luna! il look into that! im not exclusively bf just put him on whenever he (or me :haha:) wants to definitely gets once a day though, i miss it and couldnt give up totally.


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April, my MW gave me a bottle of 'Rhodiola' for my PPD/Post traumatic stress. It is working wonders!! I take three tabs a day. It's an herbal thing and totally fine for breastfeeding.
> Are you and James still breastfeeding? I can't recall.

is it Rhodiola rosea?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hugs: April it can't be nice! I was on anti d's last year. I needed to be able to sleep and they did the trick :hugs: they're not permanent remember and if they make you :wacko: again seen yourself off. Or Luna's herbal alternatives sound like a good compromise.
> 
> Molly you too have a handsome turtle bebe boy. Such a funny photo. Potential 18th photo right there all crying and stuff! :haha:
> 
> I'm off to Bedfordshire :sleep: :sleep: sooo tired!

definitely trying the herbal way :) thanks lovey :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :howdy:

How's everyone's Monday shaping up?

Things are a little insane here. Cop 17 starts today and last night we had an enormous storm and part of the venue are flooded. Trees were uprooted and people have mudslides in their homes....not a good one. Our roof leaks so we have buckets all over the place, and apparently we have more heavy rain coming this week. Oh well, the plants are happy


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Morning! I think...I hope and pray-that Esme's colic is on it's way back to the pits of baby hell!
> She seems lovely and comfy this morning and not pinched and windy at all :) and she slept from 7pm till 6.55am :)
> AND....MY PERIOD HAS ARRIVED...just in time to ruin my plans of swimming after fat club tonight!D'oh. I came back into my room just now and said to OH 'bloody period,why today?' and he just shook his head and said it's a good job he loves the fact I am fickle!!
> Sooooo....what are y'all upto today?

well yay for period so you know where it is but boo for the swimming :/ thats poop! im good thanks love, glad Esme is feeling better :)


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Morning everyone! Did everybody have a lovely hub jubbly weekend???? Lissy I just seen your Facebook and hope esme's colic is over and out! April I hope you get sorted with your anxiety it's nasty stuff! Big hugs chick!
> 
> I'm up and getting ready to go to school! It's my first day in this new school so I'm
> Nervous! Fingers and toes crossed I don't vom
> On one of the kids hahah!
> 
> Lots of love to the turtles! And sorry in advance if I don't get on here as much this week Cos of teaching, il try and check in as much as possible
> 
> Have a lovely day
> 
> Xxx

ohhh Goodluck on your first day youll be fab and have a brill day :)
thanks sweet :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Plus 0.5kgs since last Monday!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/dix-sur-dix.gif
> 
> 
> 49.3kgs
> 
> (7.76 in stone and 108.68 in lbs)
> 
> I just need to do the same again this week and next week and BINGO I'm at 50kg, and then I've just got to try to stay at 50kgs! You can do it Monkey Pants!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/aller-up.gif
> 
> 
> And my weekly fasting bloods are at 84 :thumbup:
> 
> Have lovely days all, back later, Holly's just woken up and is calling me.......
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

go monkey :happydance: go monkey :happydance: go monkey :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James is 15 weeks old, he now weighs 13lb 15oz, here are updates....
> 
> 2 days old, 5 weeks old and 15 weeks old
> 
> omg seriously! will my baby grow that much b4 christmas :shock:Click to expand...

scary isnt it?! my sister needs to hurry up n have a baby i need a newborn again! But it is amazing watching them do all new things esp when you gets smiles and giggles! James is very ticklish lol


----------



## mummyApril

good morning all

-1lb here i was expecting more but then i havent done ANY exercise not even walking as the girls were off school! and i had a roast and 3 bags of maltesers last night :haha: new week though :)

what a mission this morning was, im lucky i lay out the girls school uniform and cereal ready other wise we would of been late for school, my alarm didnt go off! and James was still asleep at 8:20! literally went military on the girls butts and got them out the door in 20 minutes lol 

how is everyone today 
Happy Mondays :)


----------



## new mummy2010

happy monday all

well i have another buy day today some xmas shopping and sorting out rent payments and swopping bills over etc

had a mini catch up and the pics are just gorg of all the bebes freya is doing so well clare well done 

what does the day have in store for other turts today?


----------



## kit_cat

:wacko:

The Daniel ODonnell Christmas album adverts are on TV now.

Kill me now


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone :flower:
> 
> So..first weigh in today, not good news for me...1/2lb gained since I weighed in on Wednesday :( It's odd because I kicked some butt in the exercise department last week so I hope it's a little added muscle. My diet wasn't particularly bad but then again it wasn't particularly good :blush: Next week will be different!
> 
> Baby swimmers today :happydance: I will take Cara as her cold has now faded to congestion, so she should be fine I hope. I will also try to get some Christmas shopping donw too and maybe write some cards out :thumbup:
> 
> Happy day of the Mon to you all :hugs:

i want to go baby swimmers :brat: but they dont do it around my way :nope:

have a good time :)


----------



## mummyApril

Kit 1/2lb gain is nothing! you did exercise makes you healthy still hey :)


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> Freya slept last night :wohoo:

yay go Freya! see it gets easier :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> My diet was obviously not as bad as I feared -3lb :happydance: in retrospect I suppose yesterday was my only awful day, the rest of the week was semi-good.

well done!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :howdy:
> 
> How's everyone's Monday shaping up?
> 
> Things are a little insane here. Cop 17 starts today and last night we had an enormous storm and part of the venue are flooded. Trees were uprooted and people have mudslides in their homes....not a good one. Our roof leaks so we have buckets all over the place, and apparently we have more heavy rain coming this week. Oh well, the plants are happy

oh no! hope nothing is ruined! have a good day :)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :howdy:
> 
> How's everyone's Monday shaping up?
> 
> Things are a little insane here. Cop 17 starts today and last night we had an enormous storm and part of the venue are flooded. Trees were uprooted and people have mudslides in their homes....not a good one. Our roof leaks so we have buckets all over the place, and apparently we have more heavy rain coming this week. Oh well, the plants are happy

Oh my Trin....it's never a quiet day with you is it?

I dreamt of bugs last night :nope: How's the bug situation now?


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> happy monday all
> 
> well i have another buy day today some xmas shopping and sorting out rent payments and swopping bills over etc
> 
> had a mini catch up and the pics are just gorg of all the bebes freya is doing so well clare well done
> 
> what does the day have in store for other turts today?

:hangwashing::laundry::dishes::crib::iron::comp:


----------



## mummyApril

its a bit chilly today!


----------



## mummyApril

im off to snuggle in bed watch a film before i do ANYTHING today


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles :howdy:
> 
> How's everyone's Monday shaping up?
> 
> Things are a little insane here. Cop 17 starts today and last night we had an enormous storm and part of the venue are flooded. Trees were uprooted and people have mudslides in their homes....not a good one. Our roof leaks so we have buckets all over the place, and apparently we have more heavy rain coming this week. Oh well, the plants are happy
> 
> Oh my Trin....it's never a quiet day with you is it?
> 
> I dreamt of bugs last night :nope: How's the bug situation now?Click to expand...

Luckily our house if ok - we know where the leaks are so we are prepared and we didn't get any mudslides thank goodness.

I've only seen dead bugs so I'm quite encouraged by that. One of my friends said to try something called Green Leaf or China green which you buy at chinese shops...looks a bit hectic but seems to work. I think I'll chuck it under the house. And it's dirt cheap so happy to give it a try

I must stress that we really are not dirty people - I think everyone in our area battles with them and the animals feed doesn't help. Just in case you thought we were horrid slobs :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> :wacko:
> 
> The Daniel ODonnell Christmas album adverts are on TV now.
> 
> Kill me now

The radio station I listen to has BMAP (Boney M Acclimatisation Program) every morning :haha: From Mid-Nov they play little snippets of Boney M to desensitise us to the spending effect of Boney M in the shops


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> The Daniel ODonnell Christmas album adverts are on TV now.
> 
> Kill me now
> 
> The radio station I listen to has BMAP (Boney M Acclimatisation Program) every morning :haha: From Mid-Nov they play little snippets of Boney M to desensitise us to the spending effect of Boney M in the shopsClick to expand...

:haha: Love it!

And by the way..I don't think and never thought for one second that you're dirty people. You climate etc is bound to create these issues. I once spent a fantastic fortnight on a beautiful 5 star resort in the Maldives. Immaculate but guess what we would see scuttling around every night? *shivers*


----------



## babyhopes2010

Kit i posted it :happydance: cant wait to you open it :wohoo: i nearly kept it myself :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lissy cant wait to see you and esme on friday :happydance::wohoo:

my infection is really bad :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> happy monday all
> 
> well i have another buy day today some xmas shopping and sorting out rent payments and swopping bills over etc
> 
> had a mini catch up and the pics are just gorg of all the bebes freya is doing so well clare well done
> 
> what does the day have in store for other turts today?
> 
> :hangwashing::laundry::dishes::crib::iron::comp:Click to expand...

That's what I've been doing all morning April!! Except the last one for once! Plus a trip to the post office and grocers and I'm now cooking lunch (I'm trying out Lissy's idea of using sweet potato as a pie top instead of normal potato- on the web it has good diabetic press so we shall see!!) Then cycling and then an afternoon of Christmas present production, ie my mum's peg bag!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hope you feel better soon Clare :flower:

Kit that's nothing, could just be a poo :shrug: And I'm hoping to gain weight on the muscle principle, since I'm not going to be able to collect much fat on my diet, so it could indeed be muscle weight if you've been doing daily sport :thumbup: Anyway it's peanuts gain!!

Well done Essie and well done April though yours sounds like a fluke April given the maltesers :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just put my pie in the oven to brown off the parmesan, looks tasty. Very simple- just a first layer of mincemeat cooked with diced red and green pepper and an oxo cube (onions are too sugary for me) then a layer of mashed-with butter and salt and pepper-cauliflower and a layer of mashed sweet potato to finish. It's the sweet potato that could be too high for me, especially mashed, but it's an experiment and I won't be sad if my bloods are high because I'll at least know why!! Steamed brocoli to go with it for my gwwweeeeens :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet Holly loves it! My GD diet is great for her coz she gets her 5 a day just by lunchtime most days!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I missed Trin again :dohh: Trin and her creepy african crawlieshttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/araignee-noire-marche.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/panneau-spammer2.gif


----------



## kit_cat

You do like a good spambulate don't you B! 

Your lunch sounds nommo!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Definitely a fluke lol 
Your lunch sounds amazing! I wish I cooked like you! I'm boring with English traditions :/ 
Tonight I'm going to have a veggie burger with mozzarella inside! With onions bbq sauce lettuce tomato n mayo! Sounds gross doesn't it? My sister had it and it was AMAZING and I was only allowed one bite :( lol


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just put my pie in the oven to brown off the parmesan, looks tasty. Very simple- just a first layer of mincemeat cooked with diced red and green pepper and an oxo cube (onions are too sugary for me) then a layer of mashed-with butter and salt and pepper-cauliflower and a layer of mashed sweet potato to finish. It's the sweet potato that could be too high for me, especially mashed, but it's an experiment and I won't be sad if my bloods are high because I'll at least know why!! Steamed brocoli to go with it for my gwwweeeeens :munch:

You have me hooked on the numbers! I looked at the time you had posted vs the time now to see if we could expect numbers soon :haha:

I'm having roast red pepper hummus and melba toast for lunch :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Definitely a fluke lol
> Your lunch sounds amazing! I wish I cooked like you! I'm boring with English traditions :/
> Tonight I'm going to have a veggie burger with mozzarella inside! With onions bbq sauce lettuce tomato n mayo! Sounds gross doesn't it? My sister had it and it was AMAZING and I was only allowed one bite :( lol

That sounds heavenly :cloud9: Are you making it?


----------



## addie25

HI ladies!!!!! So I am eating breakfast then will clean up a bit. I do not want to do to much today so if they call I do not miss hearing my phone. Fingers crossed they call I want great news today!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

B! I have only just realised that my dog weighs more than you!!!! :wacko:

I must go and get ready to go and nosy in B&M


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> April, my MW gave me a bottle of 'Rhodiola' for my PPD/Post traumatic stress. It is working wonders!! I take three tabs a day. It's an herbal thing and totally fine for breastfeeding.
> Are you and James still breastfeeding? I can't recall.
> 
> is it Rhodiola rosea?Click to expand...

yep! It smells like roses in the bottle :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my your Rottie could eat me whole Ginge :shock:

Lunch was nommo as far as GD lunches go, rather be scoffing April's burger with onions and sauce and bap though :haha:

Did my mon-fri 40mins cycle after lunch :thumbup: Now knitting in Holly's room while she plays, so cosy :cloud9:

Numbers in another 20 mins Trin! Got a 78 at breakfast with egg on 2 slices of wholemeal bread and 30g muesli with fromage frais if you want a number to be getting on with! I love other people's numbers, especially if they're high :devil: They're oddly thrilling! A lady developed it at 13 weeks on GD thread and has 140-160 fasting level sometimes, and got a 209 after Special K :shock: I find it fascinating, it's so silent and unpredictable, a real evil little poisonous snake in the grass of our metabolisms


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know your babies will be perfect Addie, but can't wait for you to hear it and feel reassured :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thanks B I just hope they call today I can not have a day of waiting for nothing. I will try and go out a bit and get my christmas cards and such so I m not just trapped in my house. I think I may call them at 3 if I do not hear from them. Doesn't mean they will have results or call me back today but at least I can feel like I did something.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Definitely a fluke lol
> Your lunch sounds amazing! I wish I cooked like you! I'm boring with English traditions :/
> Tonight I'm going to have a veggie burger with mozzarella inside! With onions bbq sauce lettuce tomato n mayo! Sounds gross doesn't it? My sister had it and it was AMAZING and I was only allowed one bite :( lol
> 
> That sounds heavenly :cloud9: Are you making it?Click to expand...

I wish I could but I wouldn't know where to start with making a veggie burger, Linda mcCartney makes them but I am adding the rest together lol


----------



## Essie

I really dont like people who cheat to achieve things, rather than work bloody hard like everyone else :growlmad: :growlmad: I need Bs little blue man.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

Just back from baby swimmers....was great except the pool was a liitle cooler than last week and I think because Cara was a bit tired before we went, she was a bit grumpy and upset by the colder temp. She was still very at home though for the most part :thumbup:

She's just waking up now after her post swim nap...she grumpy :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's up essie? I'm on the lurker but I'll get you blue man later!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I really dont like people who cheat to achieve things, rather than work bloody hard like everyone else :growlmad: :growlmad: I need Bs little blue man.

Oh dear. Who did what Essie?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Just back from baby swimmers....was great except the pool was a liitle cooler than last week and I think because Cara was a bit tired before we went, she was a bit grumpy and upset by the colder temp. She was still very at home though for the most part :thumbup:
> 
> She's just waking up now after her post swim nap...she grumpy :growlmad:

:awww: Sorry you had a grump at baby swimmers. Glad she was still okay in the water though. We've just got back from our last baby massage, Lyra spent the whole session rolling away from me :haha:


----------



## Essie

DHs sister. She is paying someone to do her university work instead of doing it herself. Just annoys me when I think how hard I worked at uni. And she sees nothing wrong with doing it either. Just gets my goat :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> DHs sister. She is paying someone to do her university work instead of doing it herself. Just annoys me when I think how hard I worked at uni. And she sees nothing wrong with doing it either. Just gets my goat :growlmad:

Seriously? Wow! Will she get away with that?


----------



## Essie

DH and his sister are arguing now. It started with the cheating but they're now having a more serious argument. She says we never bother to visit her, and we could easily come to London. He says, he works 6 days a week and also has a 4 month old baby. He said you're not a good example to Lyra, you're supposed to be being her godmother. She says find someone else then. 

Their relationship has deteriorated so much since Lyra was born :nope:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> DHs sister. She is paying someone to do her university work instead of doing it herself. Just annoys me when I think how hard I worked at uni. And she sees nothing wrong with doing it either. Just gets my goat :growlmad:
> 
> Seriously? Wow! Will she get away with that?Click to expand...

I have no idea. It's someone she works with that she's paying so not a service where they do it for lots of people. I guess unless someone reports her she will. Although broadcasting it on Facebook doesn't seem too clever.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Unfortunately it's quite a lucrative business that Essie, even when I was at Uni it was rife. I was always too proud and know it all to possibly get someone else instead of me to do my work but I know that people less secure about their capacities did :shrug: Shame for her, she'll have fun in the exams, not! :wacko:


----------



## Essie

https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg

Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore. 

On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> DH and his sister are arguing now. It started with the cheating but they're now having a more serious argument. She says we never bother to visit her, and we could easily come to London. He says, he works 6 days a week and also has a 4 month old baby. He said you're not a good example to Lyra, you're supposed to be being her godmother. She says find someone else then.
> 
> Their relationship has deteriorated so much since Lyra was born :nope:

I'm sorry. This is a hard situation. I hope they can work it out. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I am sooooooo frustrated. I called the doctors office and asked to speak to my genetic councilor and they said SHE IS NOT IN TODAY!! This most likely means I will not get my results today!!!!!!!!!! I asked to speak to another genetic councilor and she said she would go check if my results are in and have someone call me back. She didn't seem very friendly. I am also not sure why she said "someone" would call me back because only a genetic councilor can read my results!!!!!!!! She needs to call me back. I am having a break down here!!!!! I am so tired of waitingggggggggggggggggggggggggggg. I wish they would just call me and say results are not it so I can just relax and know ill get a call tomorrow or call me and say GREAT NEWS YOUR RESULTS ARE HEALTHY BABIES so I can fully relax. Do they not understand how stressful this is for the expecting parents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glad you got to baby swimmers Kit :thumbup: 

I'm so excited that I'm pregnant! 

Holly's fallen asleep on my lap again :awww:


----------



## addie25

I just found a digital :happydance::happydance: If I poas will it come up positive or is my hormone level lower now that I am in 2nd trimester??


----------



## addie25

the girls are healthyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## HollyMonkey

It will come up positive!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:

Sorry about DH and his sis..families eh? :shrug:

On the subject of secret santa....I've got mine :happydance: I was thinking though that I always send cards or notes to the turtles so I'll need to disguise my handwriting or it'll give the game away :-k


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> the girls are healthyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :cloud9:

Sooooo unbelievably happy for you addie.....so good to finally hear it :cloud9:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

I am like spinning in circles I should of made a list of who I need to call. I just called one cousin and now I don't know who I am supposed to call lol. I will post it on Facebook later but I do not want good friends and family finding out like that!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am like spinning in circles I should of made a list of who I need to call. I just called one cousin and now I don't know who I am supposed to call lol. I will post it on Facebook later but I do not want good friends and family finding out like that!!!!

Ermmm, maybe DH? :haha:


----------



## addie25

Omg it is time to shopppppp!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Omg it is time to shopppppp!!!!!!

:happydance:

*2 of everything pink!!!!*


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Addie!!!!!!! :dance: so excited for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I will post pictures later!!!!!!!! OFF I GO!!!! SHOPPING FOR MY GIRLS!!!!! MY HEALTHY GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

:dance: :twingirls: :dance:


----------



## Essie

Yay Addie I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to see what you get x


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about DH and his sis..families eh? :shrug:
> 
> On the subject of secret santa....I've got mine :happydance: I was thinking though that I always send cards or notes to the turtles so I'll need to disguise my handwriting or it'll give the game away :-kClick to expand...

Get OH to write it? That's what I'm doing :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about DH and his sis..families eh? :shrug:
> 
> On the subject of secret santa....I've got mine :happydance: I was thinking though that I always send cards or notes to the turtles so I'll need to disguise my handwriting or it'll give the game away :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Get OH to write it? That's what I'm doing :thumbup:Click to expand...

Great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about DH and his sis..families eh? :shrug:
> 
> On the subject of secret santa....I've got mine :happydance: I was thinking though that I always send cards or notes to the turtles so I'll need to disguise my handwriting or it'll give the game away :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Get OH to write it? That's what I'm doing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Can Trin and I be exempted from the secret bit of secret santa? I don't want to post mine to the UK and get someone to post it on, just because I don't want to hassle anyone or create more opportunity for it getting lost in the post, it will be slow enough as it is! But the French stamp will be obvious :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, Leo is fitting perfectly in 6-9... so he will be in 12 mo tomorrow. :haha: We have some seriously fast growing boys eh?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about DH and his sis..families eh? :shrug:
> 
> On the subject of secret santa....I've got mine :happydance: I was thinking though that I always send cards or notes to the turtles so I'll need to disguise my handwriting or it'll give the game away :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Get OH to write it? That's what I'm doing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Can Trin and I be exempted from the secret bit of secret santa? I don't want to post mine to the UK and get someone to post it on, just because I don't want to hassle anyone or create more opportunity for it getting lost in the post, it will be slow enough as it is! But the French stamp will be obvious :shrug:Click to expand...

Ok, you and Trin can just be 'santa' instead :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> the girls are healthyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

:hugs: I knew they would be but you must be on :cloud9: Enjoy your shopping!! Post pics!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Luna, Leo is fitting perfectly in 6-9... so he will be in 12 mo tomorrow. :haha: We have some seriously fast growing boys eh?

:haha: Holly's nearly 2 and she can fit in 18 month French stuff easily, and 12 month stuff if it's from the UK because the clothes in the UK are mahoosive compared to French sizing! A size 8 in the UK is like about a size 12 here.:shock: French people are ickle. When I went to Norway everyone was humungous, bet newborn Norwegian babies start out with a French 9 months equivalent :fool: Just think when your boys hit adolescence and their heads and feet grow before the rest of them does, they'll look like my puppets:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm a chicken breast tomorrow


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, Holly to bed, mummy to work (present making work!!) :thumbup:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## poas

Well...as for the tampon B (I like to swoop straight in with what I remember!!) I didn't use them before but def won't now!
I weighed myself-at 3wks past birth I had lost 18kg but since then I ate shit so have put 3.5kg back on...BUT-I earned every bit of it, so at least I am not confused as to where it came from, and I am still lighter than before I got preg.
Addie I am nearly in tears-so happy and can't wait to see what you buy :)
I am having trouble thinking of s.santa gift....


----------



## TrinityMom

*YAY ADDIE AND THE 
So happy for you *


----------



## TrinityMom

I walked 2km...could only manage 30 min and honestly it felt like the longest 30 min of my life...but I feel better than I did it :smug:

I am utterly exhausticated. I started taking my iron supplements last night. My Hb has dropped quite a bit - not hectically low but low, which explains some of the fatigue. The crappy thing about having a chronic disease is that all symptoms tend to be attributed to the disease when there may be something else going on underneath 

...deep thought for the day :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

5 people died in the storm last night :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> 5 people died in the storm last night :cry:

Oh no Trin...that's so awful :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

I will not be about tonight ladies......

I AM GOING OUT TONIGHT!!!!!:happydance: :dance:

I am going out with a group of my friends and OH will be staying home looking after Cara....O M G....I am so excited :wohoo:

First night away from Cara :wacko:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> I will not be about tonight ladies......
> 
> I AM GOING OUT TONIGHT!!!!!:happydance: :dance:
> 
> I am going out with a group of my friends and OH will be staying home looking after Cara....O M G....I am so excited :wohoo:
> 
> First night away from Cara :wacko:

Have fun Kit! I'm going to my work Christmas meal in a few weeks, it'll be my first time away from Lyra :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for out of the house without bebe! :happydance:


----------



## poas

Have fun Kit :)
Sorry to hear that Trin, but well done for your walk :)
I am going out for my brother's bdays-one's is today and one on thursday so we are going out on Saturday-Ed is having all 3 kids...Good luck to him lol!
My tummy is killing me and I don't know if it is psychological but...my foof hurts!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh is out of town for a whole week! First while week since baby. Oh my...


----------



## poas

How do you feel about that Molly? How is little Leo doing today?Still grizzly?


----------



## TrinityMom

Enjoy Kit! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh is out of town for a whole week! First while week since baby. Oh my...

Goodness Molly! Lots of strength:hugs:


----------



## poas

I've just seen a hideous video on facebook-april and one of my other friends have links to it-a rascist woman going ape on a tram full of different race people-what makes it EVEN worse is the fact that her kid (looks about 18months maybe?)is sat on her lap like a shield!!! What a shitbag.


----------



## TrinityMom

So exhausticated! I'm off to bed...

night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:

sorry your dhs sister is being a poobum maybe shes jealous? or just selfish as shes young and has no worries in life, i hope she sorts it out for Lyras sake :)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> the girls are healthyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

*GO SHOPPING AND BUY LOADS OF GIRLY STUFFS!!!!!!*
So so so happy for you!!!!!! knew it would all be ok!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about DH and his sis..families eh? :shrug:
> 
> On the subject of secret santa....I've got mine :happydance: I was thinking though that I always send cards or notes to the turtles so I'll need to disguise my handwriting or it'll give the game away :-kClick to expand...

is it sad that iv been practising my 'other' handwriting? lol


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I will post pictures later!!!!!!!! OFF I GO!!!! SHOPPING FOR MY GIRLS!!!!! MY HEALTHY GIRLS!!!!!

this made me cry! really am happy for you :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I am like spinning in circles I should of made a list of who I need to call. I just called one cousin and now I don't know who I am supposed to call lol. I will post it on Facebook later but I do not want good friends and family finding out like that!!!!
> 
> Ermmm, maybe DH? :haha:Click to expand...

HAH yes I did call him 1st!! :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> I will not be about tonight ladies......
> 
> I AM GOING OUT TONIGHT!!!!!:happydance: :dance:
> 
> I am going out with a group of my friends and OH will be staying home looking after Cara....O M G....I am so excited :wohoo:
> 
> First night away from Cara :wacko:

HAVE A GREAT TIME. HOW EXCITING A NIGHT OUT WITH THE GIRLS!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Well ladies my big shopping trip ended after one store because I got tired :haha: I came home, I am in bed and I am going back out at 4:30 with my friend. THEN THE SHOPPING BEGINS!!!!!! It's crazy how tired I get so quickly!!!!! Im only 14 weeks tomorrow, I should have more energy but hey can't complain these little girls want mommy to rest!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Addie ! Such wonderful news

Soooooo pleased for you and dh xxxx


----------



## addie25

Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about DH and his sis..families eh? :shrug:
> 
> On the subject of secret santa....I've got mine :happydance: I was thinking though that I always send cards or notes to the turtles so I'll need to disguise my handwriting or it'll give the game away :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Get OH to write it? That's what I'm doing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm a chicken breast tomorrow

oooh yay when ever i see that 'chicken breast' it makes me want a chicken breast coated in some sort or nice sauce! lol


----------



## addie25

Mmmmmmmmm chicken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I will not be about tonight ladies......
> 
> I AM GOING OUT TONIGHT!!!!!:happydance: :dance:
> 
> I am going out with a group of my friends and OH will be staying home looking after Cara....O M G....I am so excited :wohoo:
> 
> First night away from Cara :wacko:

ah wow enjoy it hun!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, Leo is fitting perfectly in 6-9... so he will be in 12 mo tomorrow. :haha: We have some seriously fast growing boys eh?

Very fast growing, in deed! We have some magical boobie juice, i guess!!! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

iv actually hardly done anything today i cant be assed! the house is untidy but i dont care! i hope my pill isnt changing me too much! lol


----------



## Mollykins

Addie! Yay for healthy bebe girls! :happydance: 

I'm feeling play about OH being gone but it is only Monday. :haha:


----------



## poas

Does play translate to okay in predictive text lol, glad you're play ~:)


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly, here's a link to Etsy sellers of amber necklaces based in the US - the shipping would likely be faster :flower:
> 
> Amber Teething Necklaces on Etsy




LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, Leo is fitting perfectly in 6-9... so he will be in 12 mo tomorrow. :haha: We have some seriously fast growing boys eh?
> 
> Very fast growing, in deed! We have some magical boobie juice, i guess!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Must be. :haha: Leo is actually out of most of his 6 mo clothes. I've bought him some 9 mo clothes for the holiday. So excited!


----------



## addie25

LOL magic boobie juice!!!! Yesterday DH goes "your boobs aren't going to squirt at me are they!!" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I started cracking up and said "not unless I make them, and theres no milk yet"

What month do you start to leak??


----------



## poas

Not everyone leaks Addie, and some start as early as 8weeks...


----------



## addie25

Are my boobs automatically going to make more milk bc I am having twins or will it learn to make more once I start feeding the girls??


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LOL magic boobie juice!!!! Yesterday DH goes "your boobs aren't going to squirt at me are they!!" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I started cracking up and said "not unless I make them, and theres no milk yet"
> 
> What month do you start to leak??

I squeezed my nipple once at about 20 weeks and some collostrum came out. By about 25 weeks I was leaking a few drips every few days. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

poas said:


> Does play translate to okay in predictive text lol, glad you're play ~:)

:haha: Yes, play is okay.


----------



## addie25

I think DH thinks it is like a water fountain when you push a button and a stream of milk comes out!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, your body works off of supply and demand. Your babies will demand an x amount and your body will supply it. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

some baby Nate piccys off my phone now i can put them on my laptop as its not a broken crappy one !!!


































:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:




off to catch up:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Omg great pictures he look soooooooooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee and happy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

hes grown up so much Hayley hes so cute!


----------



## poas

Aww love him! He looks very grown up!


----------



## new mummy2010

:cloud9:


TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles :howdy:
> 
> How's everyone's Monday shaping up?
> 
> Things are a little insane here. Cop 17 starts today and last night we had an enormous storm and part of the venue are flooded. Trees were uprooted and people have mudslides in their homes....not a good one. Our roof leaks so we have buckets all over the place, and apparently we have more heavy rain coming this week. Oh well, the plants are happy
> 
> Oh my Trin....it's never a quiet day with you is it?
> 
> I dreamt of bugs last night :nope: How's the bug situation now?Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily our house if ok - we know where the leaks are so we are prepared and we didn't get any mudslides thank goodness.
> 
> I've only seen dead bugs so I'm quite encouraged by that. One of my friends said to try something called Green Leaf or China green which you buy at chinese shops...looks a bit hectic but seems to work. I think I'll chuck it under the house. And it's dirt cheap so happy to give it a try
> 
> I must stress that we really are not dirty people - I think everyone in our area battles with them and the animals feed doesn't help. Just in case you thought we were horrid slobs :blush:Click to expand...

As if we would ever think that Trin you sillybilly you :dohh: 



addie25 said:


> the girls are healthyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


DOUBLE WHOOOOO HOOOO WHOOOOO HOOOO:happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::hugs::happydance::kiss:



Mollykins said:


> Luna, Leo is fitting perfectly in 6-9... so he will be in 12 mo tomorrow. :haha: We have some seriously fast growing boys eh?

Oh Molly what i have sent today is 3-6mths :shrug: it is a 2 piece set i hope it fits even just for one day:wacko:.........i should get my arse into gear and send stuff out quicker !!! Anyhow please let me know when it arrives doll:thumbup:


Lissy i have also FINALLY posted Esme's gift i hope hers fits too 3-6 months:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Have i missed something about ''fat club''???

I want to do it too is it weekly weigh in??

I had my depo injec today with Nate having his 3rd jabs and i was bang on 11st i was shocked .>>>>>>>>

would you like some more pictures??


Im super stuck for my SS


----------



## Essie

Aww Nate is such a cutie, lovely pics Hayley.


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Have i missed something about ''fat club''???
> 
> I want to do it too is it weekly weigh in??
> 
> I had my depo injec today with Nate having his 3rd jabs and i was bang on 11st i was shocked .>>>>>>>>
> 
> would you like some more pictures??
> 
> 
> Im super stuck for my SS

Turtle slimming club, we weighed in last week and then posted our first week weight loss today. Weigh in every Monday :thumbup: 

Yes more piccies of the handsome man please :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautious pics of Nate Hayley, and the bbm ones:cloud9:

Finished my big niece's needle holder:thumbup: Done 3 now, one more to go. My niece loves sewing, so I hope she likes it as a small giftling from her auntie. 

Kit's on the razzle tonight I hear :dance: Bet she misses us:haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0









002.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## new mummy2010

Reece doing archery!!


----------



## new mummy2010




----------



## new mummy2010

picture one -naughty doggy 

picture 4- poorly Reece on his b'day and his littl girly friend !!


----------



## new mummy2010

I can spam with piccys like you B now hehe!!!!!!

i had 249 pictures on my phone photoholic me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hi l


----------



## LunaLady

Lovely pictures, Hayley!! Nate is just soooo cute! He's getting so big! :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

I weighed myself today and still stuck at 196. Been here for weeks!! :growlmad:
I can't cut down on my food intake, though - when I do my milk supply plummets. I'm at a good place with milk right now. I've added two bags to the freezer in the last few days.
I do need to pick up the exercise, though! Stroller walks! I just hate to go by myself... :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greenies :thumbup:
*
78
93
96*


----------



## Sarachka

Sarachka said:


> Hi l

Oh blimey that was quite the brief posts. 

Been busy at work, then had a mooch around Toys R Us with mumsie and pushed a Britax pushchair around a bit. Also saw the ChavJump in person. My baby will love the music and colours and lights and I can drink my white lightening in my kappa track suit while they bounce around lol

ADDIE awesome news!! You absolutely MUST show photos of your shopping spree! As for the tiredness, it will be now that you're tired. Within the 2nd tri you might start feeling a bit more human again. I was totally steam rolled win exhaustion until about 15 wks.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh my ga-wd this just made me BAWL my eyes out. A dad surprises his daughter at school after being deployed in Afghanistan for months and months

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aau-eqv6gQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Love the double take!


----------



## addie25

Here are their first pairs of shoes and head bands!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have to buy dresses to go with them.
 



Attached Files:







photo (96).jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new mummy2010

Sezi you are so chavtastic LOL

(not)



well i will leave you as i have been on the laptop now for 2 ours sorting out photos and SS PRESENT SEARCHING !!!!

And my eyes are killing me now and have a pooey cold taking over my bod so im off to snuggle up in bedfordshire see you tomorrow lovelies mawhhhh xx


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Also saw the ChavJump in person. My baby will love the music and colours and lights and I can drink my white lightening in my kappa track suit while they bounce around lol

have you been spying on me :shock: 

Here's Lyra in chavtastic glory :haha:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/cb686d5c.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

addie just gorgeous lovely pefect for your little ladies cant wait for their first wear of those and pictures on here for the aunties !!!


----------



## Essie

Night Hayley, hope your cold is better tomorrow.


----------



## new mummy2010

Nighty night all zzzzzzzz


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> I can spam with piccys like you B now hehe!!!!!!
> 
> i had 249 pictures on my phone photoholic me!!!!!!!!!!

I've got 376 :blush: And that's just the phone! And they're practically ALL of Hollypop:wacko::wacko: 

Reece looks like my dss the younger :awww:


----------



## addie25

She look like she is having a lot of fun!!


----------



## addie25

I am trying to send the other pictures of the outfits to my computer. I am going shopping in a few so hopefully I get to post everything later. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Addie!!! Glad to see you're starting with the essential basics  So cool, you're ace!!*


----------



## Essie

And for those without Facebook *cough*Bethany*cough* here is a picture I posted the other day of Lyras first piano recital.

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/ca43963e.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Chav mum-to-be is online! I'll be testing the chicken breast for us tomorrow Sarachka :happydance: Did you make your complex two-piece patchwork blanket at the weekend? Bet your machine's a dream :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks essie :haha: You have a proper wooden piano, wel jel. Though at least I can turn the volume down on mine when Holly (or I!) are plonking on it! Are they from Gap her leggings? Holly has a pair most similar from Gap


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley, no worries about the outfit... I will definitely try it and if it doesn't fit, I'll send off to Luna. :thumbup: Lovely pics by the way. He's so scrummy. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed, it's suddenly nearly 11pm, don't know how that happened! Nighty night all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss: :hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks essie :haha: You have a proper wooden piano, wel jel. Though at least I can turn the volume down on mine when Holly (or I!) are plonking on it! Are they from Gap her leggings? Holly has a pair most similar from Gap

It's actually my Dads piano. He has had it for as long as I can remember. She did play quite an interesting piece, although it didn't bear much resemblance to the sheet music she appears to be reading :haha: Her leggings are from Asda, they belong to a set with a brown dress that has mushrooms and little woodland creatures on, but she had been sick on the dress before her concert, probably nerves :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie, Lyra looks like such a happy, happy baby!! I'm well jel! :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Night turtle bums


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie, Lyra looks like such a happy, happy baby!! I'm well jel! :awww:

I attribute her laid back nature to her daddy. She's at a lovely age now because she's so responsive and interested. Not that she wasn't lovely before, but it's so nice when they start smiling and laughing, and really engaging with you. 

I meant to ask the other day, do you have anything like baby massage near you? I don't know if it's popular in the US? But it was something i felt reall helped me, and DH, feel close to Lyra. And it calmed her a lot as well.


----------



## poas

Essie said:


> And for those without Facebook *cough*Bethany*cough* here is a picture I posted the other day of Lyras first piano recital.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/ca43963e.jpg

Essie are those leggings from a sort of woodlandy set from George? Esme has it if so-I love it so much I bought it in 0-3 and 6-9 and if you don't know what I'm on about....sorry!


----------



## poas

Ok...just read your post...LOL


----------



## Mollykins

A vommy day for sir Leo. sigh


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Oh my ga-wd this just made me BAWL my eyes out. A dad surprises his daughter at school after being deployed in Afghanistan for months and months
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aau-eqv6gQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Love the double take!

omg what have you done to me!! even Jays bawling it lol


----------



## Essie

Yes Lissy, I love it too. It's such a cute little set.


----------



## poas

Aww poor Leo :( 
That video made me cry and do the weird flappy hand thing...


----------



## Essie

Sarah, That video :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I'm stuck at an unsavory weight as well. Same problem too.... can't cut out food :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> A vommy day for sir Leo. sigh

:hugs: for you and Leo


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I can spam with piccys like you B now hehe!!!!!!
> 
> i had 249 pictures on my phone photoholic me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've got 376 :blush: And that's just the phone! And they're practically ALL of Hollypop:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Reece looks like my dss the younger :awww:Click to expand...

erm ive got 2000 odd :blush:


----------



## Essie

Night night all :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Essie, Lyra looks like such a happy, happy baby!! I'm well jel! :awww:

i love how youve just said well Jel! haha


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Aww poor Leo :(
> That video made me cry and do the weird flappy hand thing...

im glad im not the only one that does the flappy hand thing!


----------



## kit_cat

Hullo! 

I'm back from the razzle! It was great! I've had :wine: and :munch: and I feel fantastic :yipee: It's amazing what a little self indulgence and me time does for a person. It's the first in almost 5 months..think I earned it :smug:

How are we all? 

I need to go to bed now...can't handle having a life :haha: It's too tiring!

Night my lovelies :kiss::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Essie, Lyra looks like such a happy, happy baby!! I'm well jel! :awww:
> 
> I attribute her laid back nature to her daddy. She's at a lovely age now because she's so responsive and interested. Not that she wasn't lovely before, but it's so nice when they start smiling and laughing, and really engaging with you.
> 
> I meant to ask the other day, do you have anything like baby massage near you? I don't know if it's popular in the US? But it was something i felt reall helped me, and DH, feel close to Lyra. And it calmed her a lot as well.Click to expand...

I am actually a massage therapist - I went to school for a year and got certified almost five years ago, now. :thumbup: You would THINK I'd be all over infant massage... but I just don't feel like I have the time! It seems I get a lot of BnB time - but I am on the computer only when I pump, so roughly 1/2 hours every three hours or so. Other than that I am feeding Rhyko, or changing him (which takes forever because he ALWAYS pees during a change and requires a full change after that - new diaper again, new clothes, new changing table sheets, etc... And he really HATES to be naked. Unless it is directly after a bath. Not sure why.

Anyway, I really should do that... It's a catch 22 - I think it would help me bond, but I just honestly feel like I don't want to (because I don't feel bonded to him). :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Glad you enjoyed yourself Kit. :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Ah Luna. :hugs: It's hard to have a challenger... I know where you are coming from.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Ah Luna. :hugs: It's hard to have a challenger... I know where you are coming from.

:hugs: I just wish I had had a crystal ball to know what it was all going to be like... I would have chosen to be childfree. I really feel like my life sucks :( Rhyko is just such an unhappy baby and it makes me resent him


----------



## addie25




----------



## addie25




----------



## addie25

Here are some outfits we got today. Some I got some are from my mother, mother-in-law and friend!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I am so excited. DH and I are going to register on Wednesday!!!!!!! My friend and I were like kids in a candy shop today looking at baby clothes!!!


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Did you get enough Addie?


----------



## addie25

:rofl::rofl: Nope did not get enough yet. I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee loveeeeeeeeeeeeee clothes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Some of those outfits are doubled. I do not want them to match 2 often but some were so cute that my friend and I just had to get double!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: hi Luna! Pumping?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> :wave: hi Luna! Pumping?

yep :thumbup:
Almost done. Got five ounces! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

That's great! How much does he take in one feed?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> That's great! How much does he take in one feed?

3-3.5 ounces every 3 hours. He does occasionally go four hours. And he does tend to cluster feed in the evening and sneak in an extra feed.


----------



## poas

Ugh...I do not like being awake at this time-Esme thinks it is amazing however and is sat gurgling and smiling at me...very cute,but Mummy is used to a sleepy baby!!! She is gorge though, so on this occasion I will forgive her :) 5oz is brill Luna! 
Addie those outfits are so sweet-I wish I could shop in America!!
Molly, how is sir vom-a-lot?


----------



## poas

Molly did you know your status says pregnant (Expecting) ?


----------



## poas

Threadclearer!


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is doing all right. Finally settling (I hope ). As for the status... so it does. :)


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Essie, Lyra looks like such a happy, happy baby!! I'm well jel! :awww:
> 
> I attribute her laid back nature to her daddy. She's at a lovely age now because she's so responsive and interested. Not that she wasn't lovely before, but it's so nice when they start smiling and laughing, and really engaging with you.
> 
> I meant to ask the other day, do you have anything like baby massage near you? I don't know if it's popular in the US? But it was something i felt reall helped me, and DH, feel close to Lyra. And it calmed her a lot as well.Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually a massage therapist - I went to school for a year and got certified almost five years ago, now. :thumbup: You would THINK I'd be all over infant massage... but I just don't feel like I have the time! It seems I get a lot of BnB time - but I am on the computer only when I pump, so roughly 1/2 hours every three hours or so. Other than that I am feeding Rhyko, or changing him (which takes forever because he ALWAYS pees during a change and requires a full change after that - new diaper again, new clothes, new changing table sheets, etc... And he really HATES to be naked. Unless it is directly after a bath. Not sure why.
> 
> Anyway, I really should do that... It's a catch 22 - I think it would help me bond, but I just honestly feel like I don't want to (because I don't feel bonded to him). :shrug:Click to expand...

I knew you were a massage therapist, it just totally slipped my mind :dohh: I remember you posted pictures of your table etc. 

I see what you mean about the catch 22 :hugs: Did you mention you were going to hire someone to help a bit during the day? Did you manage to find anyone?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Up bright and early (as usual!). I went to weighless and I put on 0.5kg....I was aiming for 0.3 but considering the caramel sauce espresso chiller x 2 I had this week I suppose not too bad :haha: I've put on 2.9kg the whole pregnancy so ok all in all. It's just that I started at a shocking weight that makes it all seem bad

Anyhoo, going to try walk more often this week to make up for my birthday and Tarquin's birthday


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> View attachment 303496
> 
> 
> Here are their first pairs of shoes and head bands!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have to buy dresses to go with them.

OMG those are cute!!!!! I can't find head bands here anywhere and I am determined my daughter will wear one, because guaranteed she will have no hair and everyone will think she's a boy :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I can spam with piccys like you B now hehe!!!!!!
> 
> i had 249 pictures on my phone photoholic me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've got 376 :blush: And that's just the phone! And they're practically ALL of Hollypop:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Reece looks like my dss the younger :awww:Click to expand...

I've had my phone since April and I have 1201 :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Trin! :flower: :hugs: :coffee: I'm just having some egg on toast and muesli. My muesli makes me laugh- it's called 'Lizi's Breakfast'- feel like I'm stealing her breakfast :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

*HAPPY CHICKEN BREAST DAY!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Awww, sweet chicken potato breast :awww: Don't know why but I remember so clearly when April had a sweet potato :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy chicken breast day B! I meant to say earlier how much I like your needle keepers... you are so clever! 

Trin, hope you have a great day today and fab job on you weight. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna I'm sure once Rhyko gets to the smiley and interactive stage he'll become more of a friend. Isn't it really common for preemies to be more insecure as babies? He's probably not even unhappy, but until he's learnt other forms of expression he just has to appear to be :shrug: Once he can laugh and babble then he'll use those instead and it'll be cool :hugs: Interesting what you say about if you'd have had a crystal ball you would have stayed childless- maybe but I bet you wouldn't lose Rhyko for the world now- pure proof of bonding!! 

I never did baby massage because she didn't have any problems and I thought it might annoy her, that kind of omg just get your hands off me woman type of annoyance. Most kids don't like being massaged so I figured babies don't like it- it's an adult thing in my mind, like swimming lengths of a swimming pool, that only appeals to grown ups and kids have to flit around and jump off the side and do handstands. Lyra and Lewis, my bestfriend's baby, like baby massage though so don't listen to me and the funny ideas I get into my head about things :fool:

You're doing great on the pumping :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> https://www.computerclipart.com/computer_clipart_images/little_girl_sweeping_0515-1004-3019-1358_SMU.jpg
> 
> Right, I'm sweeping away the negativity from DH and his sister. I've sent him out with the dog, with his phone switched off so that they can't argue anymore.
> 
> On a positive note I had an idea for my secret Santa gift :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about DH and his sis..families eh? :shrug:
> 
> On the subject of secret santa....I've got mine :happydance: I was thinking though that I always send cards or notes to the turtles so I'll need to disguise my handwriting or it'll give the game away :-kClick to expand...

Got loads to catch up on and loads to do. BUT you could wrap it all or put it all in a box. This is what I will do.So that it won't be opened til christmas day...


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> I will post pictures later!!!!!!!! OFF I GO!!!! SHOPPING FOR MY GIRLS!!!!! MY HEALTHY GIRLS!!!!!

Addie - I seen this on facebook but I am so happy for you :hugs: hope you had fun shopping :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Molly, our family have set a 5 pound limit for gifts this year and since you can't buy anything in Paris for that price except maybe a slab of cheese I'm making my gifts myself. Today I'm going to be a veritable little elf making Christmas presents :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Oh is out of town for a whole week! First while week since baby. Oh my...

Oh NO Molly - I hope you are ok as I am sure you will be and I am sure that your OH doesn't like it neither. :hugs: 

You do have a grower don't you :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

That I do Jaynie (have a grower that is) :) I think it has just hit me that I'm going to be all alone this week. :/ Where's the nail biting smiley?? :haha: I may feel like I'm losing my marbles sometimes but I'm sure we'll all come out alive by the week's end. :winkwink:

I hope you get every thing done today thatyou need to. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo will not let me put him down! The moment I do, he snaps into screaming without even bothering to wake properly. double huge big dramatic woe-as-me sigh.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hullo!
> 
> I'm back from the razzle! It was great! I've had :wine: and :munch: and I feel fantastic :yipee: It's amazing what a little self indulgence and me time does for a person. It's the first in almost 5 months..think I earned it :smug:
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> I need to go to bed now...can't handle having a life :haha: It's too tiring!
> 
> Night my lovelies :kiss::hugs:

ahh glad you had a brill time, you do deserve it :)


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Ah Luna. :hugs: It's hard to have a challenger... I know where you are coming from.
> 
> :hugs: I just wish I had had a crystal ball to know what it was all going to be like... I would have chosen to be childfree. I really feel like my life sucks :( Rhyko is just such an unhappy baby and it makes me resent himClick to expand...

iv heard a lot of people say a challenging baby is normally a well behaved child, iv got lots to come with James, youre lucky! hell probably make you breakfast in bed :)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Here are some outfits we got today. Some I got some are from my mother, mother-in-law and friend!!!!!!!

lovely stuff Addie! so excited 

HAPPY LEMON DAY!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Leo will not let me put him down! The moment I do, he snaps into screaming without even bothering to wake properly. double huge big dramatic woe-as-me sigh.

I like it when they are dramatic. Try not to stress I have a sinister opinion of these babies and I believe they know they can manipulate mum. That's probably gonna get me ousted as a nazi :shock:

Molls I think you are more than capable of managing a week with the girls and boy :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Ugh...I do not like being awake at this time-Esme thinks it is amazing however and is sat gurgling and smiling at me...very cute,but Mummy is used to a sleepy baby!!! She is gorge though, so on this occasion I will forgive her :) 5oz is brill Luna!
> Addie those outfits are so sweet-I wish I could shop in America!!
> Molly, how is sir vom-a-lot?

Ah cute lil Esme, hope you got some sleep x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning Trin! :flower: :hugs: :coffee: I'm just having some egg on toast and muesli. My muesli makes me laugh- it's called 'Lizi's Breakfast'- feel like I'm stealing her breakfast :haha:

HAPPY CHICKEN BREAST DAY!!!! Cant believe youre here already going sooo fast


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Awww, sweet chicken potato breast :awww: Don't know why but I remember so clearly when April had a sweet potato :shrug:

maybe because all i wanted to do was eat it? lol


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: 

Sorry I have been so absent ladies - I think I am cracking up. I don't know. I told Adam I wasn't happy last night. And i'm not and I don't know why... I think some of it is him. he FINALLY agreed to put HIS stereo up last night and when it didn't work he went mad and started slagging the state of the house off (as I do this) and I was so mad, he is so ungrateful. I said 'well why don't YOU do something about it' and that was that then. Now if these outbursts of his were rarer than they are maybe we could make it. BUT he is so angry and moody and selfish. It's like going out with a 17 year old teenager. Last week he as good as told me I couldn't go out :growlmad: even though I had invited him. 

I don't think texting Joe helps.

I don't know what to do because I genuinely love him but I don't want the rest of my life to resemble, remotely, the past year. I am like Sophie, it is such a dissicult choice course now I've said i'm unhappy I am gonna either have to undo it somehow or end it.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Leo will not let me put him down! The moment I do, he snaps into screaming without even bothering to wake properly. double huge big dramatic woe-as-me sigh.

oh no :( maybe its his teethies, i hope he settles soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Sorry I have been so absent ladies - I think I am cracking up. I don't know. I told Adam I wasn't happy last night. And i'm not and I don't know why... I think some of it is him. he FINALLY agreed to put HIS stereo up last night and when it didn't work he went mad and started slagging the state of the house off (as I do this) and I was so mad, he is so ungrateful. I said 'well why don't YOU do something about it' and that was that then. Now if these outbursts of his were rarer than they are maybe we could make it. BUT he is so angry and moody and selfish. It's like going out with a 17 year old teenager. Last week he as good as told me I couldn't go out :growlmad: even though I had invited him.
> 
> I don't think texting Joe helps.
> 
> I don't know what to do because I genuinely love him but I don't want the rest of my life to resemble, remotely, the past year. I am like Sophie, it is such a dissicult choice course now I've said i'm unhappy I am gonna either have to undo it somehow or end it.

oh Jaynie :hugs: i wish there was some way to make you smiley Jaynie again! youll know whats best in the end and it will all fall into place. whos Joe? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, I hope you find the path that makes you the most happy and brave it. We nuv you and want/need you to be happy cause you deserve it. :flower: Now... who's this Joe fellow?


----------



## mummyApril

im going to have a quick nap before housework commences, i have a tad of a sore throat i hope i dont have hand foot and mouth :/


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Sorry I have been so absent ladies - I think I am cracking up. I don't know. I told Adam I wasn't happy last night. And i'm not and I don't know why... I think some of it is him. he FINALLY agreed to put HIS stereo up last night and when it didn't work he went mad and started slagging the state of the house off (as I do this) and I was so mad, he is so ungrateful. I said 'well why don't YOU do something about it' and that was that then. Now if these outbursts of his were rarer than they are maybe we could make it. BUT he is so angry and moody and selfish. It's like going out with a 17 year old teenager. Last week he as good as told me I couldn't go out :growlmad: even though I had invited him.
> 
> I don't think texting Joe helps.
> 
> I don't know what to do because I genuinely love him but I don't want the rest of my life to resemble, remotely, the past year. I am like Sophie, it is such a dissicult choice course now I've said i'm unhappy I am gonna either have to undo it somehow or end it.
> 
> oh Jaynie :hugs: i wish there was some way to make you smiley Jaynie again! youll know whats best in the end and it will all fall into place. whos Joe? :shrug:Click to expand...

Joe is the ex from Uni. It wouldn't be so bad, if I knew that Adam was ok with it however I have just said that he is like a 17 year old. He would (I know this) view it as cheating. A text. So with that knowledge, I still text Joe and I think the act of texting him means a lot to me obvs. There's not a lot that I risk a major argument for.


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh me, he's down! I'm next! Night ladies! x


----------



## mummyApril

oh Bethany there has been a lorry accident on the M1 marmite spillage.... causing severe delays yeastbound carriageway! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Sorry I have been so absent ladies - I think I am cracking up. I don't know. I told Adam I wasn't happy last night. And i'm not and I don't know why... I think some of it is him. he FINALLY agreed to put HIS stereo up last night and when it didn't work he went mad and started slagging the state of the house off (as I do this) and I was so mad, he is so ungrateful. I said 'well why don't YOU do something about it' and that was that then. Now if these outbursts of his were rarer than they are maybe we could make it. BUT he is so angry and moody and selfish. It's like going out with a 17 year old teenager. Last week he as good as told me I couldn't go out :growlmad: even though I had invited him.
> 
> I don't think texting Joe helps.
> 
> I don't know what to do because I genuinely love him but I don't want the rest of my life to resemble, remotely, the past year. I am like Sophie, it is such a dissicult choice course now I've said i'm unhappy I am gonna either have to undo it somehow or end it.
> 
> oh Jaynie :hugs: i wish there was some way to make you smiley Jaynie again! youll know whats best in the end and it will all fall into place. whos Joe? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Joe is the ex from Uni. It wouldn't be so bad, if I knew that Adam was ok with it however I have just said that he is like a 17 year old. He would (I know this) view it as cheating. A text. So with that knowledge, I still text Joe and I think the act of texting him means a lot to me obvs. There's not a lot that I risk a major argument for.Click to expand...

ahh thats Joe, i know what you mean about just texting some men can be sooo funny about things like that!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Ahh me, he's down! I'm next! Night ladies! x

goodnight Molls sleep well x


----------



## mummyApril

right nap time (il drift off and James will wake up lol)


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Molls - sleep well.

You are right on the brave thing. That's what it is - am I brave enough to risk unhappiness for Adam or am I brave enough to lose it all for what could essentially be nothing. Thanks though. Guess we need to watch this space...


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Sorry I have been so absent ladies - I think I am cracking up. I don't know. I told Adam I wasn't happy last night. And i'm not and I don't know why... I think some of it is him. he FINALLY agreed to put HIS stereo up last night and when it didn't work he went mad and started slagging the state of the house off (as I do this) and I was so mad, he is so ungrateful. I said 'well why don't YOU do something about it' and that was that then. Now if these outbursts of his were rarer than they are maybe we could make it. BUT he is so angry and moody and selfish. It's like going out with a 17 year old teenager. Last week he as good as told me I couldn't go out :growlmad: even though I had invited him.
> 
> I don't think texting Joe helps.
> 
> I don't know what to do because I genuinely love him but I don't want the rest of my life to resemble, remotely, the past year. I am like Sophie, it is such a dissicult choice course now I've said i'm unhappy I am gonna either have to undo it somehow or end it.
> 
> oh Jaynie :hugs: i wish there was some way to make you smiley Jaynie again! youll know whats best in the end and it will all fall into place. whos Joe? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Joe is the ex from Uni. It wouldn't be so bad, if I knew that Adam was ok with it however I have just said that he is like a 17 year old. He would (I know this) view it as cheating. A text. So with that knowledge, I still text Joe and I think the act of texting him means a lot to me obvs. There's not a lot that I risk a major argument for.Click to expand...
> 
> ahh thats Joe, i know what you mean about just texting some men can be sooo funny about things like that!Click to expand...

Joe lives over a hundred miles away and i don't drive or have any money so there'd never be cheating. Not that I would anyway, I hate the presumptions adam makes and actually I hate ot be controlled.


----------



## Essie

Last night I had one of the worst nights sleep I've ever had. I was kept awake by this awful pain in my abdomen. When i eventually did sleep I woke up boiling hot, had a drink of water and the pain came back. This morning it's still there, although not quite as bad, I have a horrible headache though. And no paracetamol in the house :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> oh Bethany there has been a lorry accident on the M1 marmite spillage.... causing severe delays yeastbound carriageway! :haha:

I heard that on the radio earlier, there's a big clear up operation going on, loads of people licking the road at the moment!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Jayniepoo goodluck :hugs: From ttc to not sure if it's right- I think you probably need to do the big talk or the time out thing :shrug: 

Mollz you can have an indulgence week without your OH there, that's what I do when my dh is away. Lot's of nice reading and lovely long walks in the forest and BnB and baths. 'Spose I do that anyway:haha: but there's a certain calm when I'm alone, but I am a bit of a loner type. I could be a wild solitary boar in a second life, trotting through the brambles in the forest and snuffling for acorns in the mud with my dribbly snout.

Holly is confronting her demons recently and spends ages playing on the edge of the bath with her bath toys, peering regularly at the plughole and sometimes I find her just standing there contemplating it https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif I showed her the water going down it last night and she clung on tight to me :awww: Ah 2yr olds are sooooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Last night I had one of the worst nights sleep I've ever had. I was kept awake by this awful pain in my abdomen. When i eventually did sleep I woke up boiling hot, had a drink of water and the pain came back. This morning it's still there, although not quite as bad, I have a horrible headache though. And no paracetamol in the house :nope:

OMG you're pregnant!:haha:

Seriously that's horrible- I hope it's goes away and you manage a catch up nap:hugs:

Oh and I remember the woodland outfit since you (and Lissy!) mentioned it!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie - i'd go and see a doc. Unless you know what it is :shrug:

Thanks B - I honestly have been slapped with some perspective at some point. Maybe we're at that time where I want to move forward or not at all. Adam hasn't changed or grown one bit since I met him 6 years ago :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

25cms is seeming like 25kms this morning- I have to knit a 25cm long panel for my mum's peg bag and it doesn't seem to be advancing at all! Well it won't advance with me sitting here prattling away about this that and the other will it. Back to work you lazy wench :trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie - i'd go and see a doc. Unless you know what it is :shrug:
> 
> Thanks B - I honestly have been slapped with some perspective at some point. Maybe we're at that time where I want to move forward or not at all. Adam hasn't changed or grown one bit since I met him 6 years ago :nope:

Talking from my ripe old age I did notice for my friends and I that the second part of our 20's was where relationships were either made or broken. So many marriages and split ups at the age of 26 among us all! I met dh at 27, it's a tricky age where you are, the age where you really take yourself into your future.:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo 7yr itch jaynie!!


----------



## addie25

Jaynie you need to do what feels right for you. What will make you happy. I wish I could come over and cheer you up.:hugs:

B happy chicken breast day!!!!!!!

It's 450am and I am wide awake but I fell asleep at 11 and only woke once or 2wice to use the bathroom so not bad. Hopefully I fall back to sleep. Yes it is my lemon week. This was a very different kind of week last time and I am so thankful that i know the girls are healthy. I'd still like this week to pass quickly I'm not a fan of lemon week.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> 25cms is seeming like 25kms this morning- I have to knit a 25cm long panel for my mum's peg bag and it doesn't seem to be advancing at all! Well it won't advance with me sitting here prattling away about this that and the other will it. Back to work you lazy wench :trouble:

I'm having my first crochet lesson tomorrow :happydance: In real life, not like the one I dreamt :haha:

I'm picturing a dribbly boar knitting your mums peg bag now :haha:


----------



## addie25

Sounds fun Trin!! I wish I could. I tried and I am not good at it. I'd love to make the girls blankets but I'll just buy some.

So I am awake bc this is what's in my head..

When do I have to go back to work, when they r 1 or 2?? 
I don't want to leave them
Remember u love teaching Kindergarten
Hope theirs part time teaching jobs
I have to finish editing my book if I get published I won't go back to work
What if they date a looser guy and I can't stop it

Lol god only knows why I am thinking of them dating when that's years away!!! Prob bc I saw my good friend today who is amazing but got mixed up with a looser and had a baby with him (an amazing baby) but he makes it so hard on her.


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I love everything you bought and it's so amazing that your daughters have handbags already!!

Can't wait for my scan! 3 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynieeeeee I don't know what to say. I understand your predicament completely. It's shit and only time will tell. I'm so sorry.


----------



## addie25

Sara those hand bag outfits are for my brothers wedding :thumbup: they will wear fancy dresses for the family pictures then I'll change them into that bc they won't come to the actual wedding. They will only be 2 months old. They will be upstairs in one of the hotel rooms with someone watching them but figured they should still have hand bags and pearls since it's a wedding but they can be comfortable!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Omg 3 weeks till your scan!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie - i'd go and see a doc. Unless you know what it is :shrug:

I don't know what it is :shrug: I've thought of every possibility from a stomach ulcer to stomach cancer and everything in between. Nurses really do make terrible patients! I think I'll see how it goes today and then see the doctor tomorrow if it still hurts.


----------



## cassie04

MORNING LOVELY LADIES :flower:

*COUGH COUGH* ....... *anyone noticed my ticker and my BIG BAD ASS BABY *

I am glad i managed to get on here today, Im setting off for my first hour long journey to sunderland uni since moving to hexham! eeeeek!Then since I have had soooo much work to do I have given my self this afternoon off to ZILCH absolutly nothing.....so will no doubt be lurking back on here this afternoon!:thumbup:

Awwwww addie your thoughts made me giggle :haha: dave can totally sympathise with the "what about if they date a loser" :haha: but im the same stress about everything! i swear its not good for us so i try to just think Que ce ra ce ra (i deffo dont know how to spell it) What will be will be......for now. 

Jaynie chick only you know what to do...... but big hugs :hugs: and i loved that silly photo on facey b :thumbup:

Right i must go get finished and drive to sunderland

See you soon ladies


----------



## addie25

Hiiii Cassie so glad you came on!!! Have a great day.

Essie I would see a doctor but try not to think the worst ( I know it's easier said than done) I am sure it's a simple cause for your discomfort. 

La la la wide awake. I just asked DH if he was awake. Had to ask a few times be4 he answered :haha: he's back to sleep tho. I may just not fall asleep again tonight. That's ok I can rest during the day. I want to go look at bedding tho and get my christmas cards and gifts so I need some energy!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooooo 7yr itch jaynie!!

Is that a real term? The 7 year itch? I am DEFO having that...


----------



## x-ginge-x

This is for B! https://www.wearebarnsley.com/news-archive/traffic-delays-after-marmite-lorry-crash/


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks girls - I know. I am supposed to be being super productive this week but ended up having a fun day with Erin while Ash was at work. I had a fun day, in the end but actually I was lumbered with her! :growlmad: I was only asked on Sunday night. If my answer was no ash would have to miss work and therefore a days pay that she needs as she is quitting and won't be getting a full month. Sighs. 

I just don't know anymore. I think i'm haing the 7 year itch it is coming up for 7 years! I have always been ahead of westernisms too :haha: more mature...

Nat is coming this afternoon and we are going for a coffee. Sigh. I will chat it out with her... This itch thing seems like me. Like I need to leap of faith with him or leap of faith with myself...


----------



## firstbaby25

:ninja:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello this morning i was up at 4am then up at 6.30am and me and Nathanial have been to morrisons for 9am :dohh: i feel like my head is made of cotton wool:cry:and my nose is like a tap:nope:im a poorly turt, and Nathanial is a right grump today after his jabs yesterday i think its a combination of a cold starting caught off moi:dohh:, teeth and fever from jabs poor ickle baba:cry:




HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I can spam with piccys like you B now hehe!!!!!!
> 
> i had 249 pictures on my phone photoholic me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've got 376 :blush: And that's just the phone! And they're practically ALL of Hollypop:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Reece looks like my dss the younger :awww:Click to expand...

Does he really you must post a picture so i can see:thumbup:

yeah thats on my phone we have 1000's on the laptop:shrug:



Mollykins said:


> Hayley, no worries about the outfit... I will definitely try it and if it doesn't fit, I'll send off to Luna. :thumbup: Lovely pics by the way. He's so scrummy. :awww:

I hope it does fit with it been a 2 piece outfit depends how super long heis now though i guess:shrug:
but yes by all means send it to Luna if you cant use it and i will find something else scrummy for king Leo:thumbup:



Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks essie :haha: You have a proper wooden piano, wel jel. Though at least I can turn the volume down on mine when Holly (or I!) are plonking on it! Are they from Gap her leggings? Holly has a pair most similar from Gap
> 
> It's actually my Dads piano. He has had it for as long as I can remember. She did play quite an interesting piece, although it didn't bear much resemblance to the sheet music she appears to be reading :haha: Her leggings are from Asda, they belong to a set with a brown dress that has mushrooms and little woodland creatures on, but she had been sick on the dress before her concert, probably nerves :haha:Click to expand...


Awww look at her a right little performer:cloud9:

you made me pmsl with ''probably the nerves'' lol:haha::haha:




kit_cat said:


> Hullo!
> 
> I'm back from the razzle! It was great! I've had :wine: and :munch: and I feel fantastic :yipee: It's amazing what a little self indulgence and me time does for a person. It's the first in almost 5 months..think I earned it :smug:
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> I need to go to bed now...can't handle having a life :haha: It's too tiring!
> 
> Night my lovelies :kiss::hugs:

Glad you had fun Kit :thumbup: it is nice i loved my meal on wednesday night and friday too was swell been out with no man or kiddlywinks!!!



TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I can spam with piccys like you B now hehe!!!!!!
> 
> i had 249 pictures on my phone photoholic me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've got 376 :blush: And that's just the phone! And they're practically ALL of Hollypop:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Reece looks like my dss the younger :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> I've had my phone since April and I have 1201 :blush:Click to expand...


:wacko:wow thats alot Trin but then you do have a bunch of lovely boys to keep snapping away at i guess:thumbup:


Luna i agree with B you wouldnt really change it now but i know exactly how your feeling i was in a very dark place up until about 4 weeks ago and felt exactly like you do now its been hard for me having a 11 year old and starting all over again i thought it would be a piece of p*** but it aint :hugs: sweetie chin up my pumpy friend:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

G'morning all :thumbup:

Had a lovely sleep after my night out last night and a long lie too..Cara didn't get up until 8.15! Then I had a local community nurse come round to give me some training on infant resuscitation due to the scares we've had with Cara's sensor pad. Better safe than sorry and really it's something that everyone should do regardless of the reason I think :thumbup:

Anyway, Cara's just waking from a nap, so we're going Chrimbo shopping :happydance:

Have great days all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

CLARE!!! 

:flower: Thank you my lovely :flower:

Absolutely gorgeously cute pressie arrived this morning, I love them. A too cute little outfit and cuddly pink turtle with the most beautifully expressive eyes!! So lovely :cloud9:

Fank yoo Auntie Clare :cloud9: Nuv fwom Cara :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Last night I had one of the worst nights sleep I've ever had. I was kept awake by this awful pain in my abdomen. When i eventually did sleep I woke up boiling hot, had a drink of water and the pain came back. This morning it's still there, although not quite as bad, I have a horrible headache though. And no paracetamol in the house :nope:

oh no maybe its a period due to come? hope you feel better soon x


----------



## mummyApril

im watching case 39 i think i might have nightmares lol


----------



## new mummy2010

im being taken out to lunch by lees mum so have forced myself to get ready

enjoy the crimbo shopping who are you buyng for kit


----------



## Sarachka

I'm sooooo tiiiiired.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> G'morning all :thumbup:
> 
> Had a lovely sleep after my night out last night and a long lie too..Cara didn't get up until 8.15! Then I had a local community nurse come round to give me some training on infant resuscitation due to the scares we've had with Cara's sensor pad. Better safe than sorry and really it's something that everyone should do regardless of the reason I think :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, Cara's just waking from a nap, so we're going Chrimbo shopping :happydance:
> 
> Have great days all :hugs:


I agree DH and our parents are going to take a child safety class in a couple months :) Have fun shopping!!


----------



## addie25

So I fell back to sleep around 530 6 and had such an odd dream. I was with my friend and she was feelin my babies move and I was feelin hers but then later I kept taking off my belly and putting it back on bc it didn't feel right. Finally I realized it was a half a watermelon and flipped out. I ran back to the museum I was visiting earlier in the dream and they wouldn't let me look for my baby belly. Finally I broke it and found it and put it back on. Then my dream skips over to when they are 5 and they are Indian but I did t seem to notice in the dream!?!?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just done my bike ride :wohoo: Feeling groovy https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/dos-elephant.gif

To be continued...plastic pig crisis from Holly, pig fallen over the banisters...


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> So I fell back to sleep around 530 6 and had such an odd dream. I was with my friend and she was feelin my babies move and I was feelin hers but then later I kept taking off my belly and putting it back on bc it didn't feel right. Finally I realized it was a half a watermelon and flipped out. I ran back to the museum I was visiting earlier in the dream and they wouldn't let me look for my baby belly. Finally I broke it and found it and put it back on. Then my dream skips over to when they are 5 and they are Indian but I did t seem to notice in the dream!?!?

That is a bizarre dream Addie. I have been having odd vivid dreams lately too...the kind of dreams where you wake up in the morning and go wtf was that :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Just done my bike ride :wohoo: Feeling groovy https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/dos-elephant.gif
> 
> To be continued...plastic pig crisis from Holly, pig fallen over the banisters...

Better rescue piggy quick smart!

I am psyching myself up for the 'big' walk this evening


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy lemons day Addie!! :hugs:

https://www.recipestap.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/661e4_lemons.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> So I fell back to sleep around 530 6 and had such an odd dream. I was with my friend and she was feelin my babies move and I was feelin hers but then later I kept taking off my belly and putting it back on bc it didn't feel right. Finally I realized it was a half a watermelon and flipped out. I ran back to the museum I was visiting earlier in the dream and they wouldn't let me look for my baby belly. Finally I broke it and found it and put it back on. Then my dream skips over to when they are 5 and they are Indian but I did t seem to notice in the dream!?!?
> 
> That is a bizarre dream Addie. I have been having odd vivid dreams lately too...the kind of dreams where you wake up in the morning and go wtf was that :shrug:Click to expand...

Now I have a funny thing about dreams at the moment, it happened when I was pregnant with Holly too, I seem to stop dreaming/remembering my dreams whereas usually they're really vivid:shrug: I thought it was meant to be the other way round? It's at though I sleep too deeply at the moment to dream


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> G'morning all :thumbup:
> 
> Had a lovely sleep after my night out last night and a long lie too..Cara didn't get up until 8.15! Then I had a local community nurse come round to give me some training on infant resuscitation due to the scares we've had with Cara's sensor pad. Better safe than sorry and really it's something that everyone should do regardless of the reason I think :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, Cara's just waking from a nap, so we're going Chrimbo shopping :happydance:
> 
> Have great days all :hugs:
> 
> 
> I agree DH and our parents are going to take a child safety class in a couple months :) Have fun shopping!!Click to expand...

I'm going to do a First Responders course sometime, if i can find a local one with hours that are possible between DH and me


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley!!!!!


https://www.99desi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Get-Well-Soon.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just done my bike ride :wohoo: Feeling groovy https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/dos-elephant.gif
> 
> To be continued...plastic pig crisis from Holly, pig fallen over the banisters...
> 
> Better rescue piggy quick smart!
> 
> I am psyching myself up for the 'big' walk this eveningClick to expand...

https://www.mayoclinic.com/images/image_popup/fsm7_walker.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having a picture spam fit! :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having a clementine and a yoghurt because my after lunch bloods were 78, I did go quite fast on the bike today but I assumed that was because my sugar was really high after more sweet potato :shrug: I'm getting quite into my sweet potato at the mo, gonna make CHIPS :devil: with it next!!! Swimming tonight, which means pig out night :happydance: What shall I treat myself to?:-k Maybe tinned ravioli again!! No cooking!!


----------



## TrinityMom

A 10 year old girl was kidnapped from the school down the road from our house (not the boys' school - it's awful)
Her mother is a drug addict prostitute and her grandmother has custody. Her mother and 2 men kidnapped her at 11 this morning :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADDIE!!!! I quizzed a lady at baby swimmers about having twins (she has 2 boys) and she said the pregnancy was perfect, no complications :thumbup: It was only the birth that was a bit stressy, by emergency cesarian at 35weeks, and she LOVES having twins. She's been at our official baby swimmers group since I've been there with Holly, from when they were 6 months (though we both took them swimming before that independently) so I've seen them grow (they're a month younger than Holly) and it's really cute seeing 2 :awww: Hers are identical twins but yours can't possibly be can they since they're from different eggs :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just done my bike ride :wohoo: Feeling groovy https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/dos-elephant.gif
> 
> To be continued...plastic pig crisis from Holly, pig fallen over the banisters...
> 
> Better rescue piggy quick smart!
> 
> I am psyching myself up for the 'big' walk this eveningClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.com/images/image_popup/fsm7_walker.jpgClick to expand...

:haha: I love gently tighten stomach muscles.....which side :shrug::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's awful Trin :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just done my bike ride :wohoo: Feeling groovy https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/dos-elephant.gif
> 
> To be continued...plastic pig crisis from Holly, pig fallen over the banisters...
> 
> Better rescue piggy quick smart!
> 
> I am psyching myself up for the 'big' walk this eveningClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.com/images/image_popup/fsm7_walker.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I love gently tighten stomach muscles.....which side :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

You'll have fun tucking your pelvis under your torso too:haha:


----------



## addie25

UGH I sound like such an idiot when I speak French now!!!!! I speak broken I have to practice. My aunt called me from France and I sounded like an idiottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt. I wish they could speak English. My mom said I have to only speak French will her and I will get it back so I guess I will have to do that. I understand everything but I speak broken.

OK DH AND I ARE OFF TO REGISTER!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> ADDIE!!!! I quizzed a lady at baby swimmers about having twins (she has 2 boys) and she said the pregnancy was perfect, no complications :thumbup: It was only the birth that was a bit stressy, by emergency cesarian at 35weeks, and she LOVES having twins. She's been at our official baby swimmers group since I've been there with Holly, from when they were 6 months (though we both took them swimming before that independently) so I've seen them grow (they're a month younger than Holly) and it's really cute seeing 2 :awww: Hers are identical twins but yours can't possibly be can they since they're from different eggs :dohh:

Aww thats great to hear!! No they are fraternal. They may look alike but they will not be identical. :thumbup: I am happy about that I want them to have their own look.


----------



## Essie

I'm sipping hot water with lemon. I think my tummy pain is digestive in origin so planning a very simple dinner tonight. I also think I've been having too much caffeine so cutting that out for a bit.


----------



## mummyApril

Trin thats awful, poor grandmother and daughter! Dan did this to me and i couldnt get Angel back for 2 weeks, even with court and police he kept hiding her! worse time of my life! i hope they get her back soon!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley!!!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.99desi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Get-Well-Soon.jpg


Thankachooooo!!! Nate was a little bugger out at lunch he did screamy screamy screamy the whole time and stopped when in the car on the way back home:cry:there were 3 little old ladies sat in the pub and one said to lee's little sister who was rocking the pram whilst we waited for his mum to bring around the car as it was raining cats and dogs!!,....''whats up with him?'' to which Katie replyed ''pardon'' and i saw my arse and shouted at them ''HE IS A BABY THEY CRY RIGHT'',,,,,she says''yes but does he always scarem?'',,,,me ''NO HE IS TEETHING HAS A COLD AND HAD JABS YESTERDY'' and proceeded to storm out :growlmad: stooooopid ladies i vow to never patronise any young mother with a screamer :baby: ***RANT OVER***



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm having a clementine and a yoghurt because my after lunch bloods were 78, I did go quite fast on the bike today but I assumed that was because my sugar was really high after more sweet potato :shrug: I'm getting quite into my sweet potato at the mo, gonna make CHIPS :devil: with it next!!! Swimming tonight, which means pig out night :happydance: What shall I treat myself to?:-k Maybe tinned ravioli again!! No cooking!!


I WANT RAVIOLI ON TOAST :cry: WIL MAKE ME ALL BETTER IM SURE and and i bought some sweet pots today too (thanks to lissyloo) for my cottage pie tomorrows dinner will be nommy !!!:thumbup:




mummyApril said:


> Trin thats awful, poor grandmother and daughter! Dan did this to me and i couldnt get Angel back for 2 weeks, even with court and police he kept hiding her! worse time of my life! i hope they get her back soon!



OMG April thats awful i didnt know that jeez :cry:that must of been the worst 2 weeks of your life:nope:


I had a lovely duck,cucumber and salad wrap and a few chippys my treat for this week :winkwink:

I am seriously lacking inspo for my secret santa :blush:

Also im stuck for ideas for Lee's mum on what to tell her to buy Nathanial for christmas :shrug::shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit what did you buy??


----------



## cassie04

............Im BACK! :thumbup:

Addie i forgot to say congrats on your gorgeous girls being healthy :hugs:
Bloody thrilled for you!:cloud9:


So...... when i post my secret santa at the weekend i can put a card in their saying its off me! aye?


----------



## cassie04

:hi: goodbye second tri ..........:happydance: third tri!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1615.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1









SAM_1618.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1









SAM_1619.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Has Nate got a brick trolley Hayley? All babies need a brick trolley eventually :shrug:

I ate a small chocolate wafer today :devil: I did check my bloods and they were 78 about an hour later so I don't think it did any harm. Maybe I could have one choccy wafer every Tuesday?[-o&lt;




OMG have you seen this lot?!!!!

:xmas1::xmas12::xmas8::xmas5::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12::xmas14:


YOUPEEeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glorious Bumpage Cassie!!!:xmas8:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just made 25 clay number blobs for Holly's advent calendar :wacko: One day left to finish it!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I'm sipping hot water with lemon. I think my tummy pain is digestive in origin so planning a very simple dinner tonight. I also think I've been having too much caffeine so cutting that out for a bit.

I didn't touch caffeine all the time I was breastfeeding because I just assumed I wasn't allowed to- does this mean to say I was doing it for nothing and this time round I can drink coffee?!!:happydance: I've got a camomile tea on the go:thumbup: Hope your tum gets better with the lemon water:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ho HO Ho!!!!

Umm good thinking Bethany thankyou muchly

We have cadbury choco ones im sure you have more hours over there in france B i swear it as you are always beavering away making and doing

Cassie looking good baby yay love it and the bra ha!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

One last important thing to mention before I return to my advent calendar- I'm having deep fried squid rings, macédoine de legumes and sauteéd potatoes for dinner, providing DH is home in time for me to swim. If I don't swim that lot would overheat my glucose monitor!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mine are called Schoks and are well nommo :munch:

https://www.courses-ligne.fr/img/13557.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

It was really difficult to eat just one though, like doing a slow bicycle race :nope:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Kit what did you buy??

Sorry..I'm furiously online shopping while Cara naps. 

At the shops today I bought..

2 Sophie Giraffes (1 for Cara, 1 for Eva, Cara's cousin)
1 M & S Gift card (for my step dad)
1 Next Gift card (for my mumsie)
1 Game Gift Card (for my friend's wee girl)
More Christmas cards and some wrapping paper.

:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

:xmas7:

How cool is this? :)


----------



## new mummy2010

im going to coook dinner cach you later


----------



## new mummy2010

doing well Kit doing well!!

i want xmas smileys???


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm sipping hot water with lemon. I think my tummy pain is digestive in origin so planning a very simple dinner tonight. I also think I've been having too much caffeine so cutting that out for a bit.
> 
> I didn't touch caffeine all the time I was breastfeeding because I just assumed I wasn't allowed to- does this mean to say I was doing it for nothing and this time round I can drink coffee?!!:happydance: I've got a camomile tea on the go:thumbup: Hope your tum gets better with the lemon water:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm a tea drinker rather than coffee, but I've drunk gallons of tea the last few days. I think a little caffeine is okay when BF.... I hope so :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy lemon day addie :) wow its going quick.

kit; glad u like the pressie ;)


i brought freya so colief as infacol isnt working. 11.99 for 7ml wtf :shock: not sure it works yet!


----------



## LunaLady

Heheh...

So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.

One of them was from a lady who said:

_I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._


:shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:

I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says. 

I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Has Nate got a brick trolley Hayley? All babies need a brick trolley eventually :shrug:
> 
> I ate a small chocolate wafer today :devil: I did check my bloods and they were 78 about an hour later so I don't think it did any harm. Maybe I could have one choccy wafer every Tuesday?[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG have you seen this lot?!!!!
> 
> :xmas1::xmas12::xmas8::xmas5::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12::xmas14:
> 
> 
> YOUPEEeeeeeeee!!!

yay for chocolate wafer and yay for xmas smileys how cool! that jumping snowman reminds me of your boobie one!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> :hi: goodbye second tri ..........:happydance: third tri!

gorgeous!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> One last important thing to mention before I return to my advent calendar- I'm having deep fried squid rings, *macédoine de legumes* and sauteéd potatoes for dinner, providing DH is home in time for me to swim. If I don't swim that lot would overheat my glucose monitor!

See, you're taking French!


LunaLady said:


> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!


You watch Harry Potter???!!!???!!! *SATANIST!!!! *


----------



## Sarachka

Ok cassie has convinced me I need a better bra

Here's my bump which isn't really growing. The funny shape on the bump is my undone flies lol

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0165c89c.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Awww! Look at your cute little bump! :cloud9:

My tum didn't really start to grow until close to 20 weeks. First time pregnancies and all :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Yeah, I forgot to mention we do in fact worship satan while watching Harry Potter! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

What have I popped in on... Luna belle?? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Just have to read one page back :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!

Ah! That other post makes sense now :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

There's a guy in my training class from the UK. His accent is making me swoon :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

No wonder rhyko gets a bit upset with this picture above his cot!!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_2J5BusKvYjA/TKzk9DnS8TI/AAAAAAAAAgQ/vGcci3mfGdA/s1600/345px-SatanPotter.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> No wonder rhyko gets a bit upset with this picture above his cot!!
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_2J5BusKvYjA/TKzk9DnS8TI/AAAAAAAAAgQ/vGcci3mfGdA/s1600/345px-SatanPotter.jpg

Just trying to get him started early with the Harry Potter satanism!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!

Can you imagine if she met us? :haha: My doula with Tarq was quite Christian and the midwife teased her mercilessly when I worked with them later because she apparently walked all the way around our stone circle in the garden when she came to the birth - too scared to cross it :haha: god knows what she thought of the besems above the doorway, the pentacle at the front door and the various god and goddess statues
She said later that she didn't want to offend us by walking across it
I agree though about the HP stuff because most people who are like this about it have never even read it


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!
> 
> Can you imagine if she met us? :haha: My doula with Tarq was quite Christian and the midwife teased her mercilessly when I worked with them later because she apparently walked all the way around our stone circle in the garden when she came to the birth - too scared to cross it :haha: god knows what she thought of the besems above the doorway, the pentacle at the front door and the various god and goddess statues
> She said later that she didn't want to offend us by walking across it
> I agree though about the HP stuff because most people who are like this about it have never even read itClick to expand...

Oh goodness, yes I think this lady would have probably fainted had I mentioned my tarot card or crystal collections!! :haha:

I'd love to come to your house, Trin :cloud9: I bet the energy there is amazing!!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm sipping hot water with lemon. I think my tummy pain is digestive in origin so planning a very simple dinner tonight. I also think I've been having too much caffeine so cutting that out for a bit.
> 
> I didn't touch caffeine all the time I was breastfeeding because I just assumed I wasn't allowed to- does this mean to say I was doing it for nothing and this time round I can drink coffee?!!:happydance: I've got a camomile tea on the go:thumbup: Hope your tum gets better with the lemon water:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a tea drinker rather than coffee, but I've drunk gallons of tea the last few days. I think a little caffeine is okay when BF.... I hope so :wacko:Click to expand...

you are allowed caffeine when breastfeeding, i did ask the midwife in hospital because they kept offering me tea! haha but i wouldnt drink toooooo much but thats me personally (a little bit of everything will go into your bloodstream)


----------



## TrinityMom

:xmas4::xmas10:I :xmas17::xmas6:LOVE:xmas8::xmas12: CHRISTMAS :xmas9::xmas14:SMILEYS!!!!!:xmas21::xmas5:
:xmas7::xmas7::xmas7:


----------



## poas

Evening all! I think...I am dying.
Now this is TMI I am sure-if I was a more gentile person I wouldn't even mention it, but I am not so I will.....THIS PERIOD IS WORSE THAN ANY OTHER PERIOD KNOWN TO MAN!!!!!!
My tummy,back,legs-all agony and my ''foof'' .....well, it feels like the day after I gave birth!!! I don't want this-I'd rather go through the menopause now thankyou very much Mother Nature, if you could see your way to organising that?!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!

oh my she wouldnt like my family either considering my girls are always pretending to be fairies and magical creatures and what not haha


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!
> 
> Can you imagine if she met us? :haha: My doula with Tarq was quite Christian and the midwife teased her mercilessly when I worked with them later because she apparently walked all the way around our stone circle in the garden when she came to the birth - too scared to cross it :haha: god knows what she thought of the besems above the doorway, the pentacle at the front door and the various god and goddess statues
> She said later that she didn't want to offend us by walking across it
> I agree though about the HP stuff because most people who are like this about it have never even read itClick to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness, yes I think this lady would have probably fainted had I mentioned my tarot card or crystal collections!! :haha:
> 
> I'd love to come to your house, Trin :cloud9: I bet the energy there is amazing!!Click to expand...

Oh goodness....the 4 tarot decks...various crystals...her head would explode

Right now, I think the energy is rather chaotic rather than amazing with 3 hyperactive boys :wacko:

We once went to a birth where the woman squatted over her tarot deck when her membranes had released and anointed her tarot deck in the amniotic fluid.....that one was odd, even for me :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I LOOOOOVE this - Sarah Kay (spoken word poet)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0snNB1yS3IE


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!
> 
> Can you imagine if she met us? :haha: My doula with Tarq was quite Christian and the midwife teased her mercilessly when I worked with them later because she apparently walked all the way around our stone circle in the garden when she came to the birth - too scared to cross it :haha: god knows what she thought of the besems above the doorway, the pentacle at the front door and the various god and goddess statues
> She said later that she didn't want to offend us by walking across it
> I agree though about the HP stuff because most people who are like this about it have never even read itClick to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness, yes I think this lady would have probably fainted had I mentioned my tarot card or crystal collections!! :haha:
> 
> I'd love to come to your house, Trin :cloud9: I bet the energy there is amazing!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness....the 4 tarot decks...various crystals...her head would explode
> 
> Right now, I think the energy is rather chaotic rather than amazing with 3 hyperactive boys :wacko:
> 
> We once went to a birth where the woman squatted over her tarot deck when her membranes had released and anointed her tarot deck in the amniotic fluid.....that one was odd, even for me :haha:Click to expand...

Oh my, yes ... that is odd! Wouldn't it ruin the deck to be ... annointed ... in such a way? I've smudged mine before, but that's pretty standard.

What tarot decks do you have?? My favorite is the DruidCraft tarot :cloud9: I pretty much only use that one, even though I have half a dozen or so decks.


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Evening all! I think...I am dying.
> Now this is TMI I am sure-if I was a more gentile person I wouldn't even mention it, but I am not so I will.....THIS PERIOD IS WORSE THAN ANY OTHER PERIOD KNOWN TO MAN!!!!!!
> My tummy,back,legs-all agony and my ''foof'' .....well, it feels like the day after I gave birth!!! I don't want this-I'd rather go through the menopause now thankyou very much Mother Nature, if you could see your way to organising that?!

aww lovey! my first one was awful! hope it eases for you soon!


----------



## poas

Trin I love it. I'm going to watch it again and show Ed.


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!
> 
> Can you imagine if she met us? :haha: My doula with Tarq was quite Christian and the midwife teased her mercilessly when I worked with them later because she apparently walked all the way around our stone circle in the garden when she came to the birth - too scared to cross it :haha: god knows what she thought of the besems above the doorway, the pentacle at the front door and the various god and goddess statues
> She said later that she didn't want to offend us by walking across it
> I agree though about the HP stuff because most people who are like this about it have never even read itClick to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness, yes I think this lady would have probably fainted had I mentioned my tarot card or crystal collections!! :haha:
> 
> I'd love to come to your house, Trin :cloud9: I bet the energy there is amazing!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness....the 4 tarot decks...various crystals...her head would explode
> 
> Right now, I think the energy is rather chaotic rather than amazing with 3 hyperactive boys :wacko:
> 
> We once went to a birth where the woman squatted over her tarot deck when her membranes had released and anointed her tarot deck in the amniotic fluid.....that one was odd, even for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, yes ... that is odd! Wouldn't it ruin the deck to be ... annointed ... in such a way? I've smudged mine before, but that's pretty standard.
> 
> What tarot decks do you have?? My favorite is the DruidCraft tarot :cloud9: I pretty much only use that one, even though I have half a dozen or so decks.Click to expand...

They got pretty mucky and sticky after that...glad they didn't belong to me

I have the Rider Waite deck in big and small, a very old french deck, Osha Zen (my favourite) and Egyptian Tarot

I always wanted the Motherpeace deck


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to be turtles
Lissy, hope you feel better soon and the :witch: leaves you in peace

night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :hugs:


----------



## poas

Evening Kit!


----------



## kit_cat

Are there lots of turtles struggling with their secret santa gifts?


----------



## kit_cat

Sorry about your foof Lissy...sounds like a nightmare :nope: Hope it's short lived :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!
> 
> Can you imagine if she met us? :haha: My doula with Tarq was quite Christian and the midwife teased her mercilessly when I worked with them later because she apparently walked all the way around our stone circle in the garden when she came to the birth - too scared to cross it :haha: god knows what she thought of the besems above the doorway, the pentacle at the front door and the various god and goddess statues
> She said later that she didn't want to offend us by walking across it
> I agree though about the HP stuff because most people who are like this about it have never even read itClick to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness, yes I think this lady would have probably fainted had I mentioned my tarot card or crystal collections!! :haha:
> 
> I'd love to come to your house, Trin :cloud9: I bet the energy there is amazing!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness....the 4 tarot decks...various crystals...her head would explode
> 
> Right now, I think the energy is rather chaotic rather than amazing with 3 hyperactive boys :wacko:
> 
> We once went to a birth where the woman squatted over her tarot deck when her membranes had released and anointed her tarot deck in the amniotic fluid.....that one was odd, even for me :haha:Click to expand...

Oh my...odd indeed. Trin..have you ever known personally people who eat the placenta?


----------



## LunaLady

I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:

It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.


----------



## HollyMonkey

18 week pot pics from the pool tonight!:happydance:

Gorgo porjo swim:thumbup: Have you all had nice dinner?
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20111129-00580.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









Marly-le-Roi-20111129-00576.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> There's a guy in my training class from the UK. His accent is making me swoon :blush:

:haha:

Really? Where's he from?


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dog would have deffo wanted to eat my placenta :munch: We'd have to call him Placentaface then and not Pooface


----------



## Mollykins

Kit - I'm not struggling.... :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> :hi: goodbye second tri ..........:happydance: third tri!

Tawit tawooooo!! You look gorge Cassie and what a beeyootiful bump!:cloud9: May I also say that you have quite splendid boobs too :haha: You and Molly cold compare racks! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SARACHKA TWIN YOUR BUMP IS LOADS BUMPIER!!:xmas8:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm sipping hot water with lemon. I think my tummy pain is digestive in origin so planning a very simple dinner tonight. I also think I've been having too much caffeine so cutting that out for a bit.
> 
> I didn't touch caffeine all the time I was breastfeeding because I just assumed I wasn't allowed to- does this mean to say I was doing it for nothing and this time round I can drink coffee?!!:happydance: I've got a camomile tea on the go:thumbup: Hope your tum gets better with the lemon water:hugs:Click to expand...

I was told that there's nothing you need to rule out of your diet for breast feeding but simply to maintain a healthy balance. My midwife said not to pump and dump milk if I had a glass or two of wine either. If I had a couple of bottles, I'd think differently....after I'd passed out :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: goodbye second tri ..........:happydance: third tri!
> 
> Tawit tawooooo!! You look gorge Cassie and what a beeyootiful bump!:cloud9: May I also say that you have quite splendid boobs too :haha: You and Molly cold compare racks! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Oh yes, Molly's first bump pic where we all commented on her boobs!! :rofl:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: goodbye second tri ..........:happydance: third tri!
> 
> Tawit tawooooo!! You look gorge Cassie and what a beeyootiful bump!:cloud9: May I also say that you have quite splendid boobs too :haha: You and Molly cold compare racks! :winkwink:Click to expand...

haha i just climbed into bed and read that and it made me giggle!!!!! they are veiny and ready to BF! but thanks kit!:blush: I meant to ask you girls did anybody leak or what should my nips look like?:shrug: i inspect them closely on a reguarly basis but they just look bobbly :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm sipping hot water with lemon. I think my tummy pain is digestive in origin so planning a very simple dinner tonight. I also think I've been having too much caffeine so cutting that out for a bit.

Hope you're feeling better Essie :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump pics from everyone :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm sipping hot water with lemon. I think my tummy pain is digestive in origin so planning a very simple dinner tonight. I also think I've been having too much caffeine so cutting that out for a bit.
> 
> I didn't touch caffeine all the time I was breastfeeding because I just assumed I wasn't allowed to- does this mean to say I was doing it for nothing and this time round I can drink coffee?!!:happydance: I've got a camomile tea on the go:thumbup: Hope your tum gets better with the lemon water:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was told that there's nothing you need to rule out of your diet for breast feeding but simply to maintain a healthy balance. My midwife said not to pump and dump milk if I had a glass or two of wine either. If I had a couple of bottles, I'd think differently....after I'd passed out :haha:Click to expand...

I'm such a hippo-crit because I didn't stress at all about the odd glass of wine:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: my poor bump was looked over in favour of my :holly: I remember that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: goodbye second tri ..........:happydance: third tri!
> 
> Tawit tawooooo!! You look gorge Cassie and what a beeyootiful bump!:cloud9: May I also say that you have quite splendid boobs too :haha: You and Molly cold compare racks! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i just climbed into bed and read that and it made me giggle!!!!! they are veiny and ready to BF! but thanks kit!:blush: I meant to ask you girls did anybody leak or what should my nips look like?:shrug: i inspect them closely on a reguarly basis but they just look bobbly :haha:Click to expand...

I leaked colostrum from about 20ish weeks but not milk, milk came in about 2 days after she was born.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.

Personally I couldn't have done that but I watched a programme recently where the lady who gave birth had a placenta party and invited all her friends/family round for placenta nibbles. She had placenta pate, placenta vol au vents, placenta stew and all sorts!

Could I eat someone else's placenta? NOPE! :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Cassie and B... You have babies in your tums!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit - I'm not struggling.... :shrug:

Jolly good! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Personally I couldn't have done that but I watched a programme recently where the lady who gave birth had a placenta party and invited all her friends/family round for placenta nibbles. She had placenta pate, placenta vol au vents, placenta stew and all sorts!
> 
> Could I eat someone else's placenta? NOPE! :nope:Click to expand...

:sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sounds yummy Kit. :sick: Wonder if placenta is acceptable diabetic food? :haha:

Talking of which, 3 greenies, *99, 78, 99* :thumbup: With my very non GD fried squid rings tonight!! :devil:

Work in progress for my mum's peg bag but I'm off to bed now so it won't advance much more tonight!!

Night all, sleep tight :kiss: xxxxxx:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20111129-00582.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: goodbye second tri ..........:happydance: third tri!
> 
> Tawit tawooooo!! You look gorge Cassie and what a beeyootiful bump!:cloud9: May I also say that you have quite splendid boobs too :haha: You and Molly cold compare racks! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i just climbed into bed and read that and it made me giggle!!!!! they are veiny and ready to BF! but thanks kit!:blush: I meant to ask you girls did anybody leak or what should my nips look like?:shrug: i inspect them closely on a reguarly basis but they just look bobbly :haha:Click to expand...

I never leaked at all Cassie, in fact I was convinced there was nothing there as they weren't that different right up until the birth. My nips were darker but that was it. My milk took a good few days to come in too..about 4 I think and my god, OH's eyes nearly popped straight out of his head when he got an eyeful :haha: They were MAHOOSIVELY MAHOOSIVE! So prepare for that one!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Personally I couldn't have done that but I watched a programme recently where the lady who gave birth had a placenta party and invited all her friends/family round for placenta nibbles. She had placenta pate, placenta vol au vents, placenta stew and all sorts!
> 
> Could I eat someone else's placenta? NOPE! :nope:Click to expand...

Now that i find strange :shrug: I would have kept it all to myself! i was going to put it in smoothies :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Personally I couldn't have done that but I watched a programme recently where the lady who gave birth had a placenta party and invited all her friends/family round for placenta nibbles. She had placenta pate, placenta vol au vents, placenta stew and all sorts!
> 
> Could I eat someone else's placenta? NOPE! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i find strange :shrug: I would have kept it all to myself! i was going to put it in smoothies :thumbup:Click to expand...

Placenta smoothie :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B...you're latest pot pics are gorge just like you :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...how is our Leo?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Personally I couldn't have done that but I watched a programme recently where the lady who gave birth had a placenta party and invited all her friends/family round for placenta nibbles. She had placenta pate, placenta vol au vents, placenta stew and all sorts!
> 
> Could I eat someone else's placenta? NOPE! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i find strange :shrug: I would have kept it all to myself! i was going to put it in smoothies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Placenta smoothie :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah, like a half ounce chunk in a nice big two cups or so of fruit smoothie. Supposedly you cant taste it that way :shrug: Then you have one smoothie per day until it is gone.


----------



## LunaLady

What a lovely bump you have, B! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Personally I couldn't have done that but I watched a programme recently where the lady who gave birth had a placenta party and invited all her friends/family round for placenta nibbles. She had placenta pate, placenta vol au vents, placenta stew and all sorts!
> 
> Could I eat someone else's placenta? NOPE! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i find strange :shrug: I would have kept it all to myself! i was going to put it in smoothies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Placenta smoothie :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, like a half ounce chunk in a nice big two cups or so of fruit smoothie. Supposedly you cant taste it that way :shrug: Then you have one smoothie per day until it is gone.Click to expand...

Crikey Luna, you really are made of tough stuff! I just could not.


----------



## cassie04

Thanks for a heads up kit and b i will be on nipple watch over the next trimester........:blush: so kit your milk didnt come in untill 4 days after cara was born?:shrug: so what did she do for the 4 days?:shrug:

Molly your boob vs bump comment made me laugh! :haha:

I posted my pics on the second tri bump thread and a woman said the same as you kit about my boobs.....Its all in the bra! i do love a good bra me!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> What a lovely bump you have, B! :cloud9:

I have to agree with Luna here b! bloody lushious! :kiss: You have such a fab body!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Personally I couldn't have done that but I watched a programme recently where the lady who gave birth had a placenta party and invited all her friends/family round for placenta nibbles. She had placenta pate, placenta vol au vents, placenta stew and all sorts!
> 
> Could I eat someone else's placenta? NOPE! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i find strange :shrug: I would have kept it all to myself! i was going to put it in smoothies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Placenta smoothie :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, like a half ounce chunk in a nice big two cups or so of fruit smoothie. Supposedly you cant taste it that way :shrug: Then you have one smoothie per day until it is gone.Click to expand...
> 
> Crikey Luna, you really are made of tough stuff! I just could not.Click to expand...

I'm just a crazy hippie chick! :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Thanks for a heads up kit and b i will be on nipple watch over the next trimester........:blush: so kit your milk didnt come in untill 4 days after cara was born?:shrug: so what did she do for the 4 days?:shrug:
> 
> Molly your boob vs bump comment made me laugh! :haha:
> 
> I posted my pics on the second tri bump thread and a woman said the same as you kit about my boobs.....Its all in the bra! i do love a good bra me!:haha:

I worried about the length of time it was taking for my milk to come in but was reassured by the MW that Cara could cope perfectly well with my colostrum and that she had, like all babies, fat reserves that see them through this period. I never knew this and was very relieved to say the least! Also, my milk came in through the night and I woke up shaking/shivering uncontrollably due to the rush of hormone. My SIL said she was in floods of tears...I suppose it affects us all differently but thought I'd mention it. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i forgot to say iv got a ton of sleep suits and some vests James probably wore once maybe twice, iv got some unisex and some boy anyone want them? 
(i still have to send you the pump Sarah, sorry :blush:)


----------



## LunaLady

Cassie you do sport a nice rack! i have to agree!
Oh, and the bump is gorg, too :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Personally I couldn't have done that but I watched a programme recently where the lady who gave birth had a placenta party and invited all her friends/family round for placenta nibbles. She had placenta pate, placenta vol au vents, placenta stew and all sorts!
> 
> Could I eat someone else's placenta? NOPE! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i find strange :shrug: I would have kept it all to myself! i was going to put it in smoothies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Placenta smoothie :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, like a half ounce chunk in a nice big two cups or so of fruit smoothie. Supposedly you cant taste it that way :shrug: Then you have one smoothie per day until it is gone.Click to expand...
> 
> Crikey Luna, you really are made of tough stuff! I just could not.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just a crazy hippie chick! :fool:Click to expand...

..and I think that's very cool :coolio:


----------



## cassie04

Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko


----------



## mummyApril

p.s i would send over to you Molly and Luna but it seems your boys are racing past James lol x


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for a heads up kit and b i will be on nipple watch over the next trimester........:blush: so kit your milk didnt come in untill 4 days after cara was born?:shrug: so what did she do for the 4 days?:shrug:
> 
> Molly your boob vs bump comment made me laugh! :haha:
> 
> I posted my pics on the second tri bump thread and a woman said the same as you kit about my boobs.....Its all in the bra! i do love a good bra me!:haha:
> 
> I worried about the length of time it was taking for my milk to come in but was reassured by the MW that Cara could cope perfectly well with my colostrum and that she had, like all babies, fat reserves that see them through this period. I never knew this and was very relieved to say the least! Also, my milk came in through the night and I woke up shaking/shivering uncontrollably due to the rush of hormone. My SIL said she was in floods of tears...I suppose it affects us all differently but thought I'd mention it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: cheers kit! and thanks again for the heads up.....i welcome all the advice i can get and no doubt will have a ton more questions for you experienced mummies! But i never knew that either kit! i've learnt something new! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

cassie04 said:


> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko

We are hanging in there :thumbup:
I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me. 

I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?


----------



## cassie04

Right.....nighty night gorgeous ladies! im teaching all day again tomorrow so need to get some sleep! sweet dreams!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, Leo is .... A lion. Haha, what was I thinking? No wonder he is growler ... I named him after lion! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Hmm.... :-k


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...


awwww yes i can imagine! i would be the same....eager for Dave to come home so we can spend time together as a family! Hopefully your DH can book some holidays from work!:shrug: thats wat me and dave plan to do! :thumbup: Glad you and your little fellow are good!

We like "Emmie Annabelle Reed" :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...

Luna..I have a saying which sums up how the hard weeks feel for me..."every day is Tuesday" When Cara was still up every night 2, 3 or 4 times and you're just robotic in the day when it's just the two of you, it doesn't matter what day or time it is because it's all the same. You work so hard to get into a routine, but it's this very routine that drives you completely mad. I haven't had half of your challenges and I'm not comparing our situations but when you say how you live for the weekends..I get that.


----------



## kit_cat

Night Cassie - sleep well, you and little Emmie :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Me too! Me too! I love Da Week's End! It's the only holy days we have in the house. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, Leo is .... A lion. Haha, what was I thinking? No wonder he is growler ... I named him after lion! :dohh:

:haha: So true. Hope you and he are coping with the teething :hugs:



Mollykins said:


> Hmm.... :-k

:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all !!

Lovely bumps ladies ...... Soooooo lovely ! 

Doing an online food shop - I hate food shopping


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, can you explain the difference between tea and high tea?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening ladies.........I think I might have a bit of an announcement to make...it appears that from January I am officially TTC :blush: We have decided to stay NTNP for this cycle as its so close to christmas but will be trying from January...he starts his apprenticeship next week and I start my work trial at the range in the next few weeks hopefully :happydance: I am applying for houses on the council list and will hopefully be putting away quite a bit of whatever I will be earning in the hope of putting a deposit on a house.....I think the last time I was this happy I was drunk and in a different country :haha: I feel like I have a future again :wohoo: :flow:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Crunchster!

Isn't online shopping the BEST invention ever?? :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I think we've figured out the best relief routine for his teething. Thank goodness! 

Hi Crunch!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Crunchster!
> 
> Isn't online shopping the BEST invention ever?? :thumbup:

ohhhhhhhhh yeah !! 

Food shopping used to be a slow walk deciding what to eat... now its RUN, do I get a basket?....is there a trolly that will take my car seat? ...its toooo much ! :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I think we've figured out the best relief routine for his teething. Thank goodness!
> 
> Hi Crunch!

Hi my lovely ! :flower: missed you


----------



## Crunchie

cassie04 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwww yes i can imagine! i would be the same....eager for Dave to come home so we can spend time together as a family! Hopefully your DH can book some holidays from work!:shrug: thats wat me and dave plan to do! :thumbup: Glad you and your little fellow are good!
> 
> We like "Emmie Annabelle Reed" :cloud9:Click to expand...

oh Cassie....that is such a pretty name ! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, can you explain the difference between tea and high tea?

Ooooooo tricky one Molly. It depends on the context, particularly of "tea". Very generally, just "tea" would be..just the drink. High tea would be taken in the afternoon and consist of fancy cream cakes and other treats along with your tea. You've seen the fancy cake stands with tiers? That's how high tea is served. Does this help?


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo Ginge! What a development! I bet you fall in Jan. 

I'm watching some fellow make crumpets. :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Evening ladies.........I think I might have a bit of an announcement to make...it appears that from January I am officially TTC :blush: We have decided to stay NTNP for this cycle as its so close to christmas but will be trying from January...he starts his apprenticeship next week and I start my work trial at the range in the next few weeks hopefully :happydance: I am applying for houses on the council list and will hopefully be putting away quite a bit of whatever I will be earning in the hope of putting a deposit on a house.....I think the last time I was this happy I was drunk and in a different country :haha: I feel like I have a future again :wohoo: :flow:

Wow Ginge! Well, if it's right, it's right and you know how you feel so I wish you every happiness and the future you've been dreaming of :hugs: So happy for you :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

x-ginge-x said:


> Evening ladies.........I think I might have a bit of an announcement to make...it appears that from January I am officially TTC :blush: We have decided to stay NTNP for this cycle as its so close to christmas but will be trying from January...he starts his apprenticeship next week and I start my work trial at the range in the next few weeks hopefully :happydance: I am applying for houses on the council list and will hopefully be putting away quite a bit of whatever I will be earning in the hope of putting a deposit on a house.....I think the last time I was this happy I was drunk and in a different country :haha: I feel like I have a future again :wohoo: :flow:

:hugs: So lovely to hear you so positive x


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, this man I'm watching.g on the cooking channel at the moment is explaining what he's making but says its for tea time but that its not proper high tea...? He's made marmalade, butter, crumpets and now he's working on salmon... :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Crunchster!
> 
> Isn't online shopping the BEST invention ever?? :thumbup:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh yeah !!
> 
> Food shopping used to be a slow walk deciding what to eat... now its RUN, do I get a basket?....is there a trolly that will take my car seat? ...its toooo much ! :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh I know! I often get the trolley that takes the car seat but of course there's no shock absorbtion so poor Cara's whole body is on mega vibrate for the whole time. Her chubby cheeks go into overdrive wobbling everywhere :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, this man I'm watching.g on the cooking channel at the moment is explaining what he's making but says its for tea time but that its not proper high tea...? He's made marmalade, butter, crumpets and now he's working on salmon... :shrug:

Is the salmon going into fancy sandwiches? Maybe it's another version of high tea :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I just don't know :shrug: Perhaps the fool man doesn't know what he's talking about... he has an American accent.


----------



## kit_cat

Time for ze bed my friends....good night lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Time for ze bed my friends....good night lovely ladies :hugs:

Night Kit ! 

I am off also - :hugs: night all 

sleep tight x


----------



## Mollykins

Night Kit. :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

And goodnight to you too Crunch. 


Just back from the park.

Newbie! :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

night Molly hope you had a good time at the park x


----------



## Mollykins

Ah, night April. :hugs:


----------



## poas

I think Esme has decided she is wasting away and must squeeze in an extra (extra to her-I know most 8week olds don't sleep through) feed during the night! She went to bed at 7pm tonight after only frinking 2/3 of her feed and now is awake...and I mean WIDE awake.
Jaynie may have been right-I have a sinister baby:yellowcard::winkwink:


----------



## poas

And to make matters worse she has been frinking her bottle instead of drinking it!


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Kit, Leo is .... A lion. Haha, what was I thinking? No wonder he is growler ... I named him after lion! :dohh:

Lyra is named after a star so she should be a star baby :-k I shall explain that to her next time shes screaming.


----------



## Essie

For the first time in ages *I* slept through the night. Lyra normally does til 5/6 now but I always wake between 12 and 2 and check on her. I must've been so tired from not sleeping the night before. I feel better although still have a bit of niggling pain. 

We've got baby music this morning and then I'm meeting my mum at a little tea room. What are everyone's plans for the day? Cassie I guess the school youre teaching at isn't closed? I know a few people from my work are striking, and there are going to be picket lines at all hospital entrances. My dad works for the county council so hes heading in early to avoid the pickets, they're expecting over 500 people outside his work.


----------



## poas

I am so tired, i couldnt get bacv to sleeep earlier :( i cant seem to type,spell, or read and have Esme on me so maybe i should give up lol.
I think i did your awake time for you mixed in with mine Essie-si i blame you for my drunken looking posts :)


----------



## poas

ffs sorry about sp in previous post


----------



## Mollykins

Don't worry about your typing Liss. We understand. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all :howdy:

The sun is shining and MOLLY IS HERE :yipee:


----------



## poas

Morning Molly and Trin! How are you both? And how is Leo?


----------



## Mollykins

Okay so I think I need to give in and call my doc again. I've been extremely dizzy (passed out once), walk into things, and my depth perception gets silly sometimes. I've also been getting this warm rush down my lap and legs (almost feel like I've wet myself!) it is almost like there is a very warm gush of water under my skin :shrug: And to top it off, I've been bleeding to 16 days. :dohh: 

I called over a week ago when it was just the dizziness and they wanted me in to run bloods but I didn't go... :blush:


Anyway... sorry to spill all that. Just sort of worrying me and don't really have anyone to talk to about it. :shrug:

Edit: And almost daily migraines.... :nope:


----------



## poas

molly i get that warm water thing? you should def go to dr if u r so faint xx


----------



## poas

do u think its the mirena?


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Trin! :kiss:

Liss, Leo seems as though a repeat of last night is in order. Poor soul.


----------



## Mollykins

Liss, idk if the mirena is to blame. I've had the mirena before, for 2 years and never a problem (other than the eventual failure) .... I'm at a loss.


----------



## Mollykins

Liss, do you know what causes that warm water feeling?


----------



## poas

no idea, but I literally thought I'd spilled my coffee on myself the other day as the sensation is SO real.
I too get headaches alot, I mentioned it too my hv and she said it's tiredness except-well-I'm not normally soooo tired, Esme is a great sleeper and I'm getting way more sleep than when preg? Trin do you know this warm/hot water thing?Is it common after babies?


----------



## poas

On google it says nerve damage and ms!??!Lol-way to overreact!


----------



## poas

spinal tumour? I love google!!


----------



## poas

What are the common symptoms at the time of diagnosis(multiple sclerosis)?
fatigue
loss of vision in one eye
blurred or double vision
dragging a foot
weakness of limbs
reduced coordination
balance problems
numbness, pins and needles, burning sensations
What causes MS?


----------



## poas

Someone stop my hypochondriac posts!!


----------



## Mollykins

No googling! 

And of course nerve damage... I wouldn't be surprised if we broke toes birthing our 9+ bebes. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay, the loss of vision in one eye bit is little frightening. I literally just talked with my OH on Sunday about how my left eye was fuzzy... I joked I was getting old... I'm going to stick with that. It's better than what you googled. :haha:


----------



## poas

I don't know-I never had it before although always had bad pins and needles and foot cramp-maybe it's to do with that?


----------



## Mollykins

I semi-joke with everyone that there is no need to ever Google... It only tells you that you have cancer.


----------



## poas

I'm a bit worried too now as my dr flagged ms up as a possible ''problem solver''...I'm guessing it solves his problems rather than mine lol! Oh Trin where are you, we neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed you!


----------



## poas

I remember when my sister-GENUINE hypo- had a tummy bug,googled the symptoms and announced she had water poisoning and had to go to a+e immediately on the say so of a symptom checker!!! Our mum was like ''No Natalie-you have diarhoea not a fatal problem unless you run out of toilet paper!!''


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/bonjour-888.gif

Well Essie in answer to your earlier question I'm off to my friend's house this morning, the one who came over last week to my place. My new friend :friends: And I have Holly's advent calendar to finish making and my other Christmas presents to continue making!! And one of my rabbits is poorly so I may have to take her to the vet- it's an hour's walk away, so not quite sure how yet. Guess I'll wedge the basket with waddit in in the shopping part of my pushchair :shrug: I used to take her on the back of my bike but now I'm pregnant and have Holly attached to me all day it's not so simple getting a rabbit to a vet :fool: But I'll manage, I like a challenge!


----------



## poas

Right, the boy is awake, I will be back later to see what else (other than killer period, Nerve damage and spine cancer!!) this could be!


----------



## Mollykins

I'm going to claim its a combination of my body adjusting to the mirena and getting old. No Google cancer for me thank you! :winkwink:

B, what a challenge that is. I would shmooz DH into driving if I were you. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to be delighted whatever the sex of my baby but I think I'll cry with emotion if it's a boy because this is my last baby so if I have a son in this life that really will be something in my experience as a woman. I can show him how to cycle up hills and run and swim like a man, and how to love and not make war and when I'm old and frail he can hug me with his hairy arms and mow my lawn and put up shelves in my studio for me :cloud9: Another daughter would be lovely because Holly is so scrummylicious so I won't be upset, and we can have mega girly days out the 3 of us, and they'll all cycle and swim and run and do woodwork too. But you must see what I mean about the son thing? My own personal Jesus!

Whatever it is it's wriggling around alot this morning :dance:

Right, off to paint my clay advent calendar numbers.....xxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm going to claim its a combination of my body adjusting to the mirena and getting old. No Google cancer for me thank you! :winkwink:
> 
> B, what a challenge that is. I would shmooz DH into driving if I were you. :haha:

I would but he's away for a big property convention thing from today :shrug: And it's been 2 days Bambi hasn't eaten now :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Are there lots of turtles struggling with their secret santa gifts?

I am :blush: I have loads of ideas...just unsure. I am terrible with gift anxiety...for everyone...always


----------



## Mollykins

Aww B, such a wonderful perspective on your chicken breast. And I totally understand where you are vino.g from. :flower: I miss the feeling of bebe kicks from the inside. Even if Leo was a lazy wiggler :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Poor Bambi :nope: Hope they fix her up. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I remember when my sister-GENUINE hypo- had a tummy bug,googled the symptoms and announced she had water poisoning and had to go to a+e immediately on the say so of a symptom checker!!! Our mum was like ''No Natalie-you have diarhoea not a fatal problem unless you run out of toilet paper!!''

yeh and the other yr she convinced herself she had cancer:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.

Kit, I haven't known anyone personally who did. We bury the placenta and plant a tree over it.

I looked into the eating it thing - not because I wanted to but because it seemed interesting - and the major reasons seemed to be that animals do it so we should too because it has health properties that are beneficial. But animals do it so that predators can't sniff it out as easily, rather than because they particularly need to or want to. Having had many rescued cats that give birth, I know that they often eat the first and second one and then sort of give up and cover it up (like they did on the litter tray). I've also heard about sending it off for freeze drying and encapsulating


----------



## babyhopes2010

the placenter looked amazing-i should have fried it up :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...
> 
> Luna..I have a saying which sums up how the hard weeks feel for me..."every day is Tuesday" When Cara was still up every night 2, 3 or 4 times and you're just robotic in the day when it's just the two of you, it doesn't matter what day or time it is because it's all the same. You work so hard to get into a routine, but it's this very routine that drives you completely mad. I haven't had half of your challenges and I'm not comparing our situations but when you say how you live for the weekends..I get that.Click to expand...

I love how we tell the truth here. I find that so many moms that I have contact with are all rainbows and unicorns and sleeping babies that never cry - makes the moms with normal babies or difficult babies feel bad like they are not doing a good enough job. Motherhood is TOUGH


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !

Off to get Lauren weighed this morning ( clinic at 9am ... How mean )
Then I think we may try the big scream at the cinema ...I really want to see how she acts ! 

Off to catch up x


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Okay so I think I need to give in and call my doc again. I've been extremely dizzy (passed out once), walk into things, and my depth perception gets silly sometimes. I've also been getting this warm rush down my lap and legs (almost feel like I've wet myself!) it is almost like there is a very warm gush of water under my skin :shrug: And to top it off, I've been bleeding to 16 days. :dohh:
> 
> I called over a week ago when it was just the dizziness and they wanted me in to run bloods but I didn't go... :blush:
> 
> 
> Anyway... sorry to spill all that. Just sort of worrying me and don't really have anyone to talk to about it. :shrug:
> 
> Edit: And almost daily migraines.... :nope:

Sounds like anaemia Molls. Get the bloods done :thumbup: Bleeding for 16 days after blood loss at birth will probably lead to aneamia


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> no idea, but I literally thought I'd spilled my coffee on myself the other day as the sensation is SO real.
> I too get headaches alot, I mentioned it too my hv and she said it's tiredness except-well-I'm not normally soooo tired, Esme is a great sleeper and I'm getting way more sleep than when preg? Trin do you know this warm/hot water thing?Is it common after babies?

Maybe selective vasodilation - where the blood vessels in the lower half of the body are dilating which will feel warm under the skin :shrug: Could be a BP issue or anaemia


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> What are the common symptoms at the time of diagnosis(multiple sclerosis)?
> fatigue
> loss of vision in one eye
> blurred or double vision
> dragging a foot
> weakness of limbs
> reduced coordination
> balance problems
> numbness, pins and needles, burning sensations
> What causes MS?

Speaking as someone who has MS, the fatigue is like nothing you have felt before - too tired to pick up a hair brush and brush your hair - and the other symptoms aren't as vague as they make them sound


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning turtles :thumbup:

Well..it's been all drama this morning! OH and I were woken to the sound of something being smashed at 6am :shock: We both shot out of bed and started checking the house, Cara was still fast asleep. A few minutes later, OH shouted that someone had been trying to break in because the velux window in our utility room had been smashed and I should call the police. In the meantime, he raced outside golf club in hand (this scared me more than anything) to see if anyone was around. I called the police and was told they would be right over.

While we waited, OH and I examined the smashed window and noticed something seriously weird. It's obviously double glazed but only the inside pane was smashed :saywhat: How could this be smashed on the inside when there was no break on the outside pane?

The police arrived and did a complete check of the house, spoke to a couple of the neighbours and scratched their heads a lot. The conclusion? Perhaps as it's cold outside there was a surge of warm air that caused the glass to expand/contract too rapidly causing it to shatter? All I can say is it's been far colder outside and far warmer inside than it is today....so?

Anyone got any other theories as I'm quite freaked out by it all. Have we got ghosties? :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Okay, the loss of vision in one eye bit is little frightening. I literally just talked with my OH on Sunday about how my left eye was fuzzy... I joked I was getting old... I'm going to stick with that. It's better than what you googled. :haha:

I had this, but I was totally blind for about 20 hours and then the vision came back in one eye - centrally and then peripherally and took about 3 weeks to come back in the other eye. So pretty severe - not vague fuzziness


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning turtles :thumbup:
> 
> Well..it's been all drama this morning! OH and I were woken to the sound of something being smashed at 6am :shock: We both shot out of bed and started checking the house, Cara was still fast asleep. A few minutes later, OH shouted that someone had been trying to break in because the velux window in our utility room had been smashed and I should call the police. In the meantime, he raced outside golf club in hand (this scared me more than anything) to see if anyone was around. I called the police and was told they would be right over.
> 
> While we waited, OH and I examined the smashed window and noticed something seriously weird. It's obviously double glazed but only the inside pane was smashed :saywhat: How could this be smashed on the inside when there was no break on the outside pane?
> 
> The police arrived and did a complete check of the house, spoke to a couple of the neighbours and scratched their heads a lot. The conclusion? Perhaps as it's cold outside there was a surge of warm air that caused the glass to expand/contract too rapidly causing it to shatter? All I can say is it's been far colder outside and far warmer inside than it is today....so?
> 
> Anyone got any other theories as I'm quite freaked out by it all. Have we got ghosties? :shock:

Oh that IS freaking Kit :-k

...sorry, no intelligent pearl of wisdom


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sounds to me like its a warm air hitting cold air thing, like pouring hot water into an ice cold glass?? Either that or a fault with the window pane!! Contact the supplier and complain ;) might get reglazed :)


----------



## new mummy2010

MORNING LOVELIES
Im off for a dog walk with Reece,Nate and the dog of cause had a massive falling out via text with lee today where he has basically told me i want, want,want and then neglect the things i wanted so i persume he means the dog and the kids im very cross and very poorly and he has also said i only am getting a house because of his wages cos i pay for nothing do i >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
rant over

What is everyone upto today ? Is it Sarachkas wed off?


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Hayley, sorry you didn't get to start the day off better. Hope your walk blows the cobwebs away a bit and you start feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Sounds to me like its a warm air hitting cold air thing, like pouring hot water into an ice cold glass?? Either that or a fault with the window pane!! Contact the supplier and complain ;) might get reglazed :)

I hope it is as simple Ginge :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning turtles :thumbup:
> 
> Well..it's been all drama this morning! OH and I were woken to the sound of something being smashed at 6am :shock: We both shot out of bed and started checking the house, Cara was still fast asleep. A few minutes later, OH shouted that someone had been trying to break in because the velux window in our utility room had been smashed and I should call the police. In the meantime, he raced outside golf club in hand (this scared me more than anything) to see if anyone was around. I called the police and was told they would be right over.
> 
> While we waited, OH and I examined the smashed window and noticed something seriously weird. It's obviously double glazed but only the inside pane was smashed :saywhat: How could this be smashed on the inside when there was no break on the outside pane?
> 
> The police arrived and did a complete check of the house, spoke to a couple of the neighbours and scratched their heads a lot. The conclusion? Perhaps as it's cold outside there was a surge of warm air that caused the glass to expand/contract too rapidly causing it to shatter? All I can say is it's been far colder outside and far warmer inside than it is today....so?
> 
> Anyone got any other theories as I'm quite freaked out by it all. Have we got ghosties? :shock:
> 
> Oh that IS freaking Kit :-k
> 
> ...sorry, no intelligent pearl of wisdomClick to expand...

My stomach keeps flipping..like I just can't settle for the hot/cold explanation :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Kit, I haven't known anyone personally who did. We bury the placenta and plant a tree over it.
> 
> I looked into the eating it thing - not because I wanted to but because it seemed interesting - and the major reasons seemed to be that animals do it so we should too because it has health properties that are beneficial. But animals do it so that predators can't sniff it out as easily, rather than because they particularly need to or want to. Having had many rescued cats that give birth, I know that they often eat the first and second one and then sort of give up and cover it up (like they did on the litter tray). I've also heard about sending it off for freeze drying and encapsulatingClick to expand...

It all seems just so far out and strange to me but then I'm possibly just not as open minded as I'd like to think :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...
> 
> Luna..I have a saying which sums up how the hard weeks feel for me..."every day is Tuesday" When Cara was still up every night 2, 3 or 4 times and you're just robotic in the day when it's just the two of you, it doesn't matter what day or time it is because it's all the same. You work so hard to get into a routine, but it's this very routine that drives you completely mad. I haven't had half of your challenges and I'm not comparing our situations but when you say how you live for the weekends..I get that.Click to expand...
> 
> I love how we tell the truth here. I find that so many moms that I have contact with are all rainbows and unicorns and sleeping babies that never cry - makes the moms with normal babies or difficult babies feel bad like they are not doing a good enough job. Motherhood is TOUGHClick to expand...

It certainly is Trin and although it's wonderful and fabulous and gets easier as time goes on,it's also shitty and hard sometimes. It pays to acknowledge this I find :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning !
> 
> Off to get Lauren weighed this morning ( clinic at 9am ... How mean )
> Then I think we may try the big scream at the cinema ...I really want to see how she acts !
> 
> Off to catch up x

9am clinic!! That is mean :nope:

Hope you enjoy the big scream..look forward to hearing about it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/bonjour-888.gif
> 
> Well Essie in answer to your earlier question I'm off to my friend's house this morning, the one who came over last week to my place. My new friend :friends: And I have Holly's advent calendar to finish making and my other Christmas presents to continue making!! And one of my rabbits is poorly so I may have to take her to the vet- it's an hour's walk away, so not quite sure how yet. Guess I'll wedge the basket with waddit in in the shopping part of my pushchair :shrug: I used to take her on the back of my bike but now I'm pregnant and have Holly attached to me all day it's not so simple getting a rabbit to a vet :fool: But I'll manage, I like a challenge!

Poor ickle wabbit :nope: Hope you manage ok.

Enjoy your outing to new friend's :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Are there lots of turtles struggling with their secret santa gifts?
> 
> I am :blush: I have loads of ideas...just unsure. I am terrible with gift anxiety...for everyone...alwaysClick to expand...

Well, I was a bit too but now I'm sorted and it's a real load off. I was thinking that in order to take the stress out of it for those who are stuck, if Jaynie could, on yours or anyone else's behalf ask the turtle in question to post a quick note of the things they like, it might help? For example, mine would be:

Love smelly bath stuff
Love chocolate
Love anything that sparkles
Love anything to do with Cara

That kind of thing? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

:bodyb:


----------



## kit_cat

My daughter has awful wind :sick: She's farting for Britain!


----------



## kit_cat

I is de spammer supreme :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> Heheh...
> 
> So you know how I said I was going to look for some daytime help? Well, I posted an ad on Craigslist and I have gotten a ton of replies.
> 
> One of them was from a lady who said:
> 
> _I am a 31 year old married Christian nanny looking for a Christian family(married couples or single/divorced mothers, no single/divorced men please) with strong Christian values to work for. When I speak of strong Christian values, I am also referring to a witchcraft-free home (No Harry Potter, World of War Craft for example). Many families are not realizing the seriousness of all forms of witchcraft, and they are being deceived and believing the lies that these things are just "entertainment", which was the enemy's plan from the start._
> 
> 
> :shock: I sent her a reply thanking her for contacting me, but that I thought she might dislike my family quite a lot as we are earth loving hippy geeks who play World of Warcraft and love Harry Potter!! :haha:
> 
> I kind of can't wait for her reply to see what she says.
> 
> I find it sad that Harry Potter is considered morally wrong! Harry Potter teaches some very good strong morals, I think!




TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...
> 
> Luna..I have a saying which sums up how the hard weeks feel for me..."every day is Tuesday" When Cara was still up every night 2, 3 or 4 times and you're just robotic in the day when it's just the two of you, it doesn't matter what day or time it is because it's all the same. You work so hard to get into a routine, but it's this very routine that drives you completely mad. I haven't had half of your challenges and I'm not comparing our situations but when you say how you live for the weekends..I get that.Click to expand...
> 
> I love how we tell the truth here. I find that so many moms that I have contact with are all rainbows and unicorns and sleeping babies that never cry - makes the moms with normal babies or difficult babies feel bad like they are not doing a good enough job. Motherhood is TOUGHClick to expand...

:thumbup:it is that Trin


----------



## kit_cat

Just watching Cara going loco in her chavaroo.....it's seriously the best investment ever! I hope it's a couple of months before she's fed up with it because it's better than watching the tv! So funny!


----------



## new mummy2010

spammer Kit !! love it, very starnge about the glass thing i do not as yet have a theory i will think on it though !

Great idea about listing the things we like rhat would still keep it a secret

my things i like are 
*chocolate (who doesnt)

*bubbly bath smelly stuff (spesh lush bath bombs)

*pretty gily bits and bobs

*jewellary

*nate and reece related things !

there you have it but obviously im not very fussy so if you have me and havent bought any of the above do not worry all will be fab im easy honest (no B not in that way before you pipe up lol)

sezi hellooo i spy thee


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, this man I'm watching.g on the cooking channel at the moment is explaining what he's making but says its for tea time but that its not proper high tea...? He's made marmalade, butter, crumpets and now he's working on salmon... :shrug:
> 
> Is the salmon going into fancy sandwiches? Maybe it's another version of high tea :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah that sort of thing could be served at high tea too. There'd be sweet and savory options



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to be delighted whatever the sex of my baby but I think I'll cry with emotion if it's a boy because this is my last baby so if I have a son in this life that really will be something in my experience as a woman. I can show him how to cycle up hills and run and swim like a man, and how to love and not make war and when I'm old and frail he can hug me with his hairy arms and mow my lawn and put up shelves in my studio for me :cloud9: Another daughter would be lovely because Holly is so scrummylicious so I won't be upset, and we can have mega girly days out the 3 of us, and they'll all cycle and swim and run and do woodwork too. But you must see what I mean about the son thing? My own personal Jesus!
> 
> Whatever it is it's wriggling around alot this morning :dance:
> 
> Right, off to paint my clay advent calendar numbers.....xxxxxxx

awww that's a very sweet post B. What names do you have for a boy?



TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to eat my placenta :cry:
> 
> It is supposed to help tremendously with PPD.
> 
> Kit, I haven't known anyone personally who did. We bury the placenta and plant a tree over it.
> 
> I looked into the eating it thing - not because I wanted to but because it seemed interesting - and the major reasons seemed to be that animals do it so we should too because it has health properties that are beneficial. But animals do it so that predators can't sniff it out as easily, rather than because they particularly need to or want to. Having had many rescued cats that give birth, I know that they often eat the first and second one and then sort of give up and cover it up (like they did on the litter tray). I've also heard about sending it off for freeze drying and encapsulatingClick to expand...

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sick015.gif I know someone from my old church who ate hers!! She had some post-natal depression issues with her son so when she had her daughter, she wanted to try to help combat it. She had to sign papers to get the placenta released from the hospital bc technically it's clinical waste. She also had to call the hospital to get them to collect any un-used remains. THAT? Tells you it's not dinner! Does it really help _that _much? Can't you just take some vitamins and have a nice juicy steak!? 



kit_cat said:


> Good morning turtles :thumbup:
> 
> Well..it's been all drama this morning! OH and I were woken to the sound of something being smashed at 6am :shock: We both shot out of bed and started checking the house, Cara was still fast asleep. A few minutes later, OH shouted that someone had been trying to break in because the velux window in our utility room had been smashed and I should call the police. In the meantime, he raced outside golf club in hand (this scared me more than anything) to see if anyone was around. I called the police and was told they would be right over.
> 
> While we waited, OH and I examined the smashed window and noticed something seriously weird. It's obviously double glazed but only the inside pane was smashed :saywhat: How could this be smashed on the inside when there was no break on the outside pane?
> 
> The police arrived and did a complete check of the house, spoke to a couple of the neighbours and scratched their heads a lot. The conclusion? Perhaps as it's cold outside there was a surge of warm air that caused the glass to expand/contract too rapidly causing it to shatter? All I can say is it's been far colder outside and far warmer inside than it is today....so?
> 
> Anyone got any other theories as I'm quite freaked out by it all. Have we got ghosties? :shock:

jeez that is very weird indeed and would totally freak me out. There's no way someone broke it from the inside?



new mummy2010 said:


> MORNING LOVELIES
> Im off for a dog walk with Reece,Nate and the dog of cause had a massive falling out via text with lee today where he has basically told me i want, want,want and then neglect the things i wanted so i persume he means the dog and the kids im very cross and very poorly and he has also said i only am getting a house because of his wages cos i pay for nothing do i >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> rant over
> 
> What is everyone upto today ? Is it Sarachkas wed off?

Lee is poo head today! :nope: It is indeed my day off. It's also strike day so I get to not be there, without my pay being docked hurrah!


----------



## mummyApril

i cant stop, off christmas shopping!
GETTING MY CHRISTMAS TREEEEEEE:xmas9: 
Guess what Jay has just bought me for Christmas?!?! that x5 mop that iv wanted for months! im sooooo excited! 
oh and....
i dont want to jinx it but since taking my pill (contraceptive) iv not had ANY anxiety!:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:

today i feel soooo christmassy get the baileys and chocolates out!
:xmas10::xmas3:

will catch up when I get back :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh I just want to have a grumble about the secret santa at work. I never partake bc there's only about 3 people on my team of like 15 that I actually like! I don't want someone I hate buying me some embarrassing joke present, nor do I wat to have to buy for someone I hardly know. This Christmas I'm on a new team and yesterday this lady who is just way too flouncy and peppy and ANNOYING for my liking, just comes up and shoves the envelope full of names under my nose. I tell her that I never do SS. She says "oh come on, we all help you with your charity bits!" OK First off, no, you certainly do not all help, some of you are very stingy and never donate a penny! Secondly you can NOT compare charity drives to SS! That's one of the whole points of me never doing SS - I'd rather someone gives that £5 to a good cause. Stupid bitch, I hate her even more now. So I got bullied into doing it and picked out a lady I don't really know OR like!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's the Christmas spirit Sarachka! :xmas8: Give her some poo, if you can get any out :haha:

I'm just back from the market and have my Wednesday trout in the oven. With Cresson soup for starters and spinach and quinoa with my fishy.

My friend cancelled coz her little girl is ill and she didn't want Holly and me to get lurgy so I used the morning to FINISH MY ADVENT CALENDAR!!!:wohoo: :yipee: 'Tis done and tonight will be filled with sweeeeeeties!!!


----------



## poas

I'm still alive...going for a nice walk :) 
Kit-Ed said that if you hit a pane of double glazing really hard sometimes it is the other pane that smashes-he knows this from dicking around when he was younger and doing labouring work?
Placentas...mine was sent off for examination for molar pregnancy research,but I would never be that hungry!
Trin thankyou for taking the time to read my terrible illness post :) It probably is anaemia-after all it was shit through my pregnancy and 3wks after was still only 8 , and I am having a horrific af so I guess that explains it...I'm in remission!!!


----------



## poas

Good idea on the likes dislikes-I am not sure what to buy at all!!!
I like...anything for Harri or Esme or something pretty/usefull for me.
That doesnt help really eh?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit it's probably a poltergeist. 

I'll phone my dad and ask him, he's good at physics :thumbup: He used to show us how to take the bottom out of a glass with hot and cold water. And blow the lid off a film pot (remember film pots?!!) by filling it with bicarb and vinegar so he might know why your window broke!


----------



## poas

OMG I really want this book-not to read to the kids I would add!!
It is called ''Shut the Fuck up and Sleep''


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit my dad's take on your window-

He reckons it was probably caused by thermal stress on an already slightly dodgy pane of glass (could have been stressed in it's frame or received a knock during installation for example) since it was a very cold night. He says it's unlikely to be someone trying to get in just on the logic that if the second pane smashed they'd just hit again to break the first one :shrug: And he says to replace it with reinforced glass so it doesn't happen again!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like everything although maybe chocolates would be a bit mean at the moment :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've already got my SS and hope she likes it :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy I would diagnose anaemia for you too!


----------



## addie25

Hiiiiiiii. Painters are coming today meaning I have to leave the house since j can't inhail the paint. I hope it doesn't take them 2 long to get it all done bc I have so much I need to do today. DH has a cold and I think I am getting a cough :nope: I hope not. My doctor called and said I still have a uti and accused me of not finishing my last medication ( not in a mean way) so back on meds and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> OMG I really want this book-not to read to the kids I would add!!
> It is called ''Shut the Fuck up and Sleep''

i was tempted to read freya that book last night:haha:

iv got hv coming soon:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> OMG I really want this book-not to read to the kids I would add!!
> It is called ''Shut the Fuck up and Sleep''

I posted a video of Samuel L Jackson reading that a while ago....it is hilarious....and we frequently have nights like that


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> i cant stop, off christmas shopping!
> GETTING MY CHRISTMAS TREEEEEEE:xmas9:
> Guess what Jay has just bought me for Christmas?!?! that x5 mop that iv wanted for months! im sooooo excited!
> oh and....
> i dont want to jinx it but since taking my pill (contraceptive) iv not had ANY anxiety!:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:
> 
> today i feel soooo christmassy get the baileys and chocolates out!
> :xmas10::xmas3:
> 
> will catch up when I get back :hugs:

Glad your feeling better :hugs:

Sarachka he is more alas always a d***!!!:shrug:
:thumbup:for the paid day off:happydance:

why is everyone at the sky call center foreign or sound like they are a lik bit special or cant be arsed to be actuall doing the job!!!!!!!:growlmad:
and why is the council tax office shut on wednesdays:shrug:(even though i was been thick ringing as they are striking ..but still they are shut every flippin wednesday :growlmad:


I have a really unhappy baby boy this week :cry: i wish he could tell me the problem but he cant can he i dont know if he is unwell in pain or been a wee bit naughty because evrytime he does screamy screamy and i eventually pick him up he laughs :dohh: yes he laughs as if to say 'haha mummy you gave in again'' im afraid i have bred a maud arse :nope:


----------



## addie25

Haha what a smart boy he is!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks everyone for your theories on my mysteriously breaking window. Lissy...thanks to Ed for his thoughts...the thing is, there's not a mark on the outer pane to say anything touched it :shrug: Sezi...there is noone in the house except for me and OH so who could have smashed it? Cara? :haha: 

B..thank your dadsie for a most plausible explanation :thumbup: I'm just trying to establish why it happened now if that's the reason because although it was cold outside, it's been much colder and the heating is on constantly right now so no sudden wafts of hotness :shrug:

Anyhoooo..the police have been on the phone while I've been Chrimbo shopping again, best give them a call back :telephone:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:

Hey Newbs :wave: Missed you m'love :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:
> 
> Hey Newbs :wave: Missed you m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

hi my kit! :hugs: I've missed you too. I must say i absolutely adore your new avatar! cara is just the prettiest girl!


----------



## kit_cat

Haha!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:
> 
> Hey Newbs :wave: Missed you m'love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hi my kit! :hugs: I've missed you too. I must say i absolutely adore your new avatar! cara is just the prettiest girl!Click to expand...

Ah thanks, she is cute eh?

So is it job related training you're doing?


----------



## newbie_ttc

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:
> 
> Hey Newbs :wave: Missed you m'love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hi my kit! :hugs: I've missed you too. I must say i absolutely adore your new avatar! cara is just the prettiest girl!Click to expand...

Oh, and i was too shy to ask that guy what part of the UK he was from. :blush: he was going on and on about how annoyed he is that the US is so different from the UK and the rest of the world regarding celcius vs farenheit and our measuring system :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:
> 
> Hey Newbs :wave: Missed you m'love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hi my kit! :hugs: I've missed you too. I must say i absolutely adore your new avatar! cara is just the prettiest girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks, she is cute eh?
> 
> So is it job related training you're doing?Click to expand...

yep. a lot of it was high level stuff that was a bit over my head and beyond my job title, but it was a requirement for the team so i had to go. two days stuck in a cold conference room at a hotel made me glad to be back at my desk today :) 

how have you been getting along lately?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:
> 
> Hey Newbs :wave: Missed you m'love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hi my kit! :hugs: I've missed you too. I must say i absolutely adore your new avatar! cara is just the prettiest girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, and i was too shy to ask that guy what part of the UK he was from. :blush: he was going on and on about how annoyed he is that the US is so different from the UK and the rest of the world regarding celcius vs farenheit and our measuring system :haha:Click to expand...

Gosh, he can't have too much to worry about eh?:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:
> 
> Hey Newbs :wave: Missed you m'love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hi my kit! :hugs: I've missed you too. I must say i absolutely adore your new avatar! cara is just the prettiest girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks, she is cute eh?
> 
> So is it job related training you're doing?Click to expand...
> 
> yep. a lot of it was high level stuff that was a bit over my head and beyond my job title, but it was a requirement for the team so i had to go. two days stuck in a cold conference room at a hotel made me glad to be back at my desk today :)
> 
> how have you been getting along lately?Click to expand...

We're getting along great thanks Newbs...getting lots of my Christmas shopping done and hope to be finito by the weekend :thumbup: Just got to start posting after that :wacko: 

What's going on with you? (apart from training of course :) )


----------



## newbie_ttc

not much! i am the worst at christmas shopping. i always wait until the last minute. i think it's b/c it is only then that i am forced to sit down and think of the perfect gift for everyone. :dohh: as far as ttc goes, i'm a little pessimistic about this go. my temps have been all weird so i am not really sure when exactly i o'ed. things were hectic this time b/c we had a house full of guests for the holiday so we were either too busy to dtd or we had to be very, very quiet! :haha: at any rate, if i o'ed when FF says i did, then we managed to bd the day before and the day of O. sounds good on paaper, but instictively i don't feel it was enough. i'm not bummed tho. this will be another easy tww and i'll plotting what to do for next cycle when there's no interuptions or house guests!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> not much! i am the worst at christmas shopping. i always wait until the last minute. i think it's b/c it is only then that i am forced to sit down and think of the perfect gift for everyone. :dohh: as far as ttc goes, i'm a little pessimistic about this go. my temps have been all weird so i am not really sure when exactly i o'ed. things were hectic this time b/c we had a house full of guests for the holiday so we were either too busy to dtd or we had to be very, very quiet! :haha: at any rate, if i o'ed when FF says i did, then we managed to bd the day before and the day of O. sounds good on paaper, but instictively i don't feel it was enough. i'm not bummed tho. this will be another easy tww and i'll plotting what to do for next cycle when there's no interuptions or house guests!

Gosh always something getting in the way for you two :dohh: However, it sounds like perfect timing if FF got it right :thumbup: We'll see!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> not much! i am the worst at christmas shopping. i always wait until the last minute. i think it's b/c it is only then that i am forced to sit down and think of the perfect gift for everyone. :dohh: as far as ttc goes, i'm a little pessimistic about this go. my temps have been all weird so i am not really sure when exactly i o'ed. things were hectic this time b/c we had a house full of guests for the holiday so we were either too busy to dtd or we had to be very, very quiet! :haha: at any rate, if i o'ed when FF says i did, then we managed to bd the day before and the day of O. sounds good on paaper, but instictively i don't feel it was enough. i'm not bummed tho. this will be another easy tww and i'll plotting what to do for next cycle when there's no interuptions or house guests!
> 
> Gosh always something getting in the way for you two :dohh: However, it sounds like perfect timing if FF got it right :thumbup: We'll see!Click to expand...

i was thinking the same thing! it is always something! fate is fate i guess. :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Neeeewwwwbbbbbiiieeeee ! Hi !


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all

Kit that is very odd ! Maybe it was shrub asking to come in ???

Cinema was brilliant ! Apart from the bit at the end when Lauren did a poo and it came out of her trousers onto my leggings !!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Here she is .....all 13lbs of her ! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







13lbs.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## new mummy2010

LOOK AT BIG GIRL LAUREN MAWHHHH SHE IS A CUTE BUTTON

And lol at the poo on your leggings ,Nathanial has just done a whopper right up his tummy Reece was near to puking when he was holding hiss hands outta the way haha!
he said,''mum how can you get your hands and fingers that close to his poo'' bless think he forgets he used to poo like that too.!

Well it seems to have made my grumpenstain a lil happier so all is good apart from my finger nails *vom* hehe>>>


----------



## new mummy2010

sky all sorted got half price HD and 12 mths FREE multi-room happy now;D


----------



## newbie_ttc

OMG! She looks like a doll! how gorgeous Crunch!! :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi folks :hi: 

I'm going to be a vet for the next few days, I have tons of pills and potions for my poorly rabbit, who has a blocked and inflammed and infected stomach:awww: Not a great prognostic but lets hope she pulls through. She had a scan and this is her tum, the vet talked me through it all, really interesting, might become a vet now:bunny:

It was 3km to the vet (I took my GPS on the pushchair) with lots of hills, so I've walked 6kms today and cycled 15 so off for a lovely relaxing bath now:cloud9:

After bath I'll post pics of my ADVENT CALENDAR and MY FIRST BABY PURCHASE :happydance:

Horrible cat or dog managed to extract my fish from the fridge while I was out and broke the dish and ate all my dinner:cry::cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lauren! What a cutie!!! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hey Newbie!!! :hi: missed you! Things look good on paper indeed. I so hope this happens this month :hugs:

Lauren is BEAUTIFUL Crunch!!!:cloud9:

I went and bought Tarq's birthday present. Got him a blue bicycle...hope he likes it. I get terrible gift anxiety

It is SOOO hot today. It's 8:30 now and still sweltering. Definitely sleeping with the aircon on tonight. I was so tired today. The heat really doesn't help the fatigue :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi folks :hi:
> 
> I'm going to be a vet for the next few days, I have tons of pills and potions for my poorly rabbit, who has a blocked and inflammed and infected stomach:awww: Not a great prognostic but lets hope she pulls through. She had a scan and this is her tum, the vet talked me through it all, really interesting, might become a vet now:bunny:
> 
> It was 3km to the vet (I took my GPS on the pushchair) with lots of hills, so I've walked 6kms today and cycled 15 so off for a lovely relaxing bath now:cloud9:
> 
> After bath I'll post pics of my ADVENT CALENDAR and MY FIRST BABY PURCHASE :happydance:
> 
> Horrible cat or dog managed to extract my fish from the fridge while I was out and broke the dish and ate all my dinner:cry::cry::cry:

Poor bunny :nope::hugs: Hope she gets better quickly. Sure she has the best possible chance with Dr Munkie looking after her

Naughty dog/ cat :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

I meant to post this earlier. It's from a National Geographic photo comp. These are a couple of the comments

What a moment! I do believe that if THIS sort of image was what most western women women saw growing up and then becoming women, we would no longer put up with standardized hospital birthing practices. Instead we've been bombarded with images of panic, pain, pleas of help, screaming babies being held for the first time by the gloved hands of a stranger. How has that become the norm? I too had a peaceful, gentle, water birth and I will never forget pulling my baby up from inside of me and onto my chest- the world melted away as my child nuzzled into my warmth, calmed to my voice, and we "met" each other in blissful familiar sights and sounds at home. If we could only SEE this more in the media, it would change the way we birth! Amazing and thank you mom and photographer for sharing this with the world!

National Geographic captures out imagination about nature and for many, this is their first connection to eco-mindedness and preservation. Naturally birthing women are an endangered species. Amnesty International has declared birth in the Unites States a violation of human rights for its violence against women. ACOG predicts that soon 50% of all births in the US will be by cesarean. This photograph is not only beautiful, it is important. It captures something rare. A gentle, empowered, vaginal birth. It reminds of of what we need to preserve. It is powerful, elegant, and beautiful. And as both a midwife and physician who helps bring babies into the world, it is a message that is timely and pivotal. I hope National Geographic will courageously publish this photo which depicts birth as a natural, healthy human experience and event.

https://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/u/H6yMi6fUB_1JR964xxG8RxsYArlNNn1lR5PWutchIbvhknX1YukTvrJrNk3P4epCcMmxkiDyqxFVnA/


----------



## Mollykins

Hello. :wave: 

I love coffee.

Mmmm.


----------



## Mollykins

Leo just sneezed vom onto my phone. Thank you my boy.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, how scary for you last night!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Hello. :wave:
> 
> I love coffee.
> 
> Mmmm.

Me too :coffee::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Leo just sneezed vom onto my phone. Thank you my boy.

:sick:


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww, Crunchie!!!!!!!!! Lauren is SOOO CUTE! OMG! Look at her cute little button nose! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Kit what happened??


----------



## addie25

I was in the mall and I saw a stroller I like that is for twins so I asked the mom what it was and she told me. She lifted up the cover on one of the babies and he was so cute and so small. I thought he was like 3 weeks old. She goes "He is 10 weeks old but should only be 3 weeks old. They were born 7 weeks early and were in the hospital for 7 weeks :cry: I hope this doesn't happen to us. So many people can go to 36-38 weeks with twins. I hope I can.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I just had the most heavenly bath and read in the bath for a bit then closed my eyes and nearly fell asleep  I didn't actually fall asleep and drown though so you may breathe easy*

I feel all relaxed and all excited at the same time! Must sit still and knit tonight though. I ate a dangerous dinner, but don't mind because I JUST NEED TO KNOW IF I CAN EAT TINNED TUNA IN TOMATO JUICE! I bet I can't because I love it so:growlmad: Still sulking a bit though because my trout vamooshed :sulk:


----------



## Mollykins

Poor ickle bunny B :awww: And what a rotten furry pet to have stole your dinner like that. :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I went to a baby shop while my rabbit was having it's xray and looked at twin pushchairs :haha: They're very expensive :shock: I also had a look for Sarachka at pushchairs but they were all black and boring so I ignored them


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Leo just sneezed vom onto my phone. Thank you my boy.
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm thankful its a touch screen.


----------



## TrinityMom

I am going to bed. I did fall asleep in the bath, and almost fell asleep watching TV.

I missed my crochet lesson today :growlmad: Too busy

Sleep tight all in Turtletonia
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My advent calendar!:happydance: I took these pics at midday before it had sweeties in it. Bet Holly really doesn't grasp the principle of one a day but I've hung it out of her reach! There are some close ups so you can see my silly images better- it was like playing with fuzzy felt :haha:
 



Attached Files:







003-1.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6









007.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









004.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









006.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poas

Good evening all!!! Hope you are all well?
I have had what seems like a verrrrrrrrrrrrry long day-mainly because I have been up since 12.48am....If only I could just blame Esme, but she did go back to sleep so tis just me being ridonkulous! 
I have bought some hungry baby milk to start on saturday as she is never full the last few days-I was told to expect this was so big but poo pooed it-Harri never ate any more than a normal baby BUT now we have hit 8 weeks she seems to think she is all grown up!!
I think I will go for another bath, Ed is in the kitchen making a coffee walnut cake :) 
OH OH OH OH! I almost forgot-Thankyou Hayley :) Esme's gift and my turtle arrived today, I will take a pic when I dress her in her outfit-I love it-I actually was going to buy it but they only had 0-3 so I got her the fleecy one like it, so you were spot on!!
Right, off to bath and read James Corden's book....I actually love him so much. He is hilarious and my youngest bro really reminds me of him!


----------



## poas

Before I go-B I would buy one of those from you!!! It is amazing you are so clever and creative! Although I think you would be proud-last night I sat and hand sewed a little bag to put ''lady things'' in,for the bathroom :) I don't think it has quite the appeal of your things though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And in the big central pocket for the 25th is a little Christmas music box but don't tell Holly coz it's a surprise, she loooooooves music boxes :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin! 

Brilliant job B!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My advent calendar!:happydance: I took these pics at midday before it had sweeties in it. Bet Holly really doesn't grasp the principle of one a day but I've hung it out of her reach! There are some close ups so you can see my silly images better- it was like playing with fuzzy felt :haha:

I am absolutely speechless
https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/awad/bow-down-wave.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Before I go-B I would buy one of those from you!!! It is amazing you are so clever and creative! Although I think you would be proud-last night I sat and hand sewed a little bag to put ''lady things'' in,for the bathroom :) I don't think it has quite the appeal of your things though!

aww thanks Lissy. My mum was saying I should make a load of tat this year and take it to the English Christmas Market (the one in the village I was at the other day with rich English ladies buying bits and bobs for Christmas) for some extra pocket money. Might do. I'm terribly disorganised though and flit from one thing to another willy nilly so I don't think I'd manage with proper merchandising :shrug:

Your lady bag sounds great:thumbup: Got a pic?:flower: I woke up at 3:30am, well the dog woke me, and had insomnia until 5am and designed a bathroom/ladies set of hanging pouches, based on the design from my peg bag. Might make a demo of that some time


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My advent calendar!:happydance: I took these pics at midday before it had sweeties in it. Bet Holly really doesn't grasp the principle of one a day but I've hung it out of her reach! There are some close ups so you can see my silly images better- it was like playing with fuzzy felt :haha:
> 
> I am absolutely speechless
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/awad/bow-down-wave.gifClick to expand...

:haha: I love that homage smiley!


----------



## HollyMonkey

AND.....here is my first baby purchase...:baby:

I got blue since my nub is pokey uppy, and my cabbage test and chinese say boy, and it's mainly to use as a pattern to make my own anyway. I made loads for Holly but they've all got lost or are really girly so this will be my pattern for the new batch:thumbup: As I mentioned to the BBMers I got a bit tearful buying it! As though I'm actually going to have a baby!
 



Attached Files:







022.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no Trin! I was looking forward to your adventures in crochet land!


----------



## Sarachka

Love calendar and bib B! &#10084;&#10084; 

You should indeed make stuff for the craft market. If u make a list of things to make and stuck to one project at a time you'd be fine and you'd sell loads I recon!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm pretty set on the britax travel system and may actually buy it quite soon. It's SUCH a good deal in kiddicare £399 for the whole set as opposed to £550. It's def won't be reduced further and is only likely to be put up in price but is it silly to get it so soon?!


----------



## Sarachka

Holly did your ticker move to the yellow section yesterday?


----------



## poas

Really am going for a bath now but Sarah you arent silly, sounds sensible to me to get it whilst it's so low x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly did your ticker move to the yellow section yesterday?

Good question! I've no idea! It's growing reproductive organs at the moment, all ready for our upcoming scans:happydance: I'm seeing my gyn tomorrow and she'll tell me when I need to go. 22 weeks here usually but she might want an earlier one coz of gd:shrug:


----------



## addie25

You are so talented B!!!! 
Yes the strollers 4 twins are very expensive. I can't find one I like. I finally found a pack and play I love butttt it doesn't have a changer on it so can't get it!!! Omgggggg my cat keeps walking on my breasts!!!!!!! It hurts like ....


----------



## HollyMonkey

I got mine in the summer sales sarachka, and Holly was born january. I used to sneak into the garage and push it around :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And your next Sales are January sarachka but they're a bit manic. I'd be inclined to nab it while the going is good :ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie!! I'll repost Holly in your outfit! I'm so sorry, I assumed you saw my thankyou post :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For Newbie! Such a wonderful, thoughtful package, thanks soooo much! See what a perfect fit it is! And she loves the books and I love my turtle necklace:cloud9: Hope you get to use your French digi in a couple of weeks:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 2









023.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2









013.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









018.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Ooer..we're the talk of the street :blush: We've had lots of neighbours round to see if we're ok after this morning's happenings. I suppose they will be thinking about how secure their properties are too as these things make you think! That said, we are accepting B's dad's explanation as the final word but it's been a wake up call and a reminder not to get complacent as keys have now been removed from locks, windows have been secured etc and OH will be purchasing a full on flood lamp for outside. What an awful way to wake up and all I could think about was how I would protect Cara :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Another beautiful creation B....I've run out of adjectives to describe your talents...suffice to say you kick my ass in most every way :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to take the dog round the block for walkies, back soon


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm pretty set on the britax travel system and may actually buy it quite soon. It's SUCH a good deal in kiddicare £399 for the whole set as opposed to £550. It's def won't be reduced further and is only likely to be put up in price but is it silly to get it so soon?!

Nope! If you leave it you'll regret it! You're nearly HALF WAY anyway :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Kit, I'm so sorry you were frightened so. You are making me cry. :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

B, lovely first purchase, it'll look well on a girl too... in case you are wrong. :winkwink: 
You also remind me that I need to buy more bibs... Leo is a drool machine right now.


----------



## Essie

Kit, how scary about your window. I was telling DH and he suggested the temperature explanation too. It must have been frightening, hope you're able to sleep okay tonight :hugs: 

B love your advent calendar, tis fab. I'm sure Holly will love it. 

Crunch, how gorgeous is Lauren :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

B love the bib!!! I cant waitttt till we find out what your having!!


----------



## addie25

How scary Kit!! It does make you think. I keep saying im going to get a house alarm and I never do. I will be getting one be4 the girls arrive.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/bonjour-888.gif
> 
> Well Essie in answer to your earlier question I'm off to my friend's house this morning, the one who came over last week to my place. My new friend :friends: And I have Holly's advent calendar to finish making and my other Christmas presents to continue making!! And one of my rabbits is poorly so I may have to take her to the vet- it's an hour's walk away, so not quite sure how yet. Guess I'll wedge the basket with waddit in in the shopping part of my pushchair :shrug: I used to take her on the back of my bike but now I'm pregnant and have Holly attached to me all day it's not so simple getting a rabbit to a vet :fool: But I'll manage, I like a challenge!

is the bunny ok? did you have a good time at your friends?


----------



## Sarachka

The post-Christmas sales are SOOOOO well timed for me B! I don't think many of the big items I like will be reduced as the really useful things never are! BUT clothing wise - holy schmoly!! I'll be going craaaaaazy. I can buy things seasons ahead!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cor it was brass monkeys out there. Nice though :cold:


----------



## addie25

How scary Kit!! It does make you think. I keep saying im going to get a house alarm and I never do. I will be getting one be4 the girls arrive.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...
> 
> Luna..I have a saying which sums up how the hard weeks feel for me..."every day is Tuesday" When Cara was still up every night 2, 3 or 4 times and you're just robotic in the day when it's just the two of you, it doesn't matter what day or time it is because it's all the same. You work so hard to get into a routine, but it's this very routine that drives you completely mad. I haven't had half of your challenges and I'm not comparing our situations but when you say how you live for the weekends..I get that.Click to expand...
> 
> I love how we tell the truth here. I find that so many moms that I have contact with are all rainbows and unicorns and sleeping babies that never cry - makes the moms with normal babies or difficult babies feel bad like they are not doing a good enough job. Motherhood is TOUGHClick to expand...

i have a unicorn in my shed :blush:


----------



## addie25

I have to learn to say no. My friends daughter is 2 and asked to come have a tea party with me and the babies lol I felt bad saying no bc she had asked but I am exhausted and my back hurts. I just wanted to be in bed resting.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...
> 
> Luna..I have a saying which sums up how the hard weeks feel for me..."every day is Tuesday" When Cara was still up every night 2, 3 or 4 times and you're just robotic in the day when it's just the two of you, it doesn't matter what day or time it is because it's all the same. You work so hard to get into a routine, but it's this very routine that drives you completely mad. I haven't had half of your challenges and I'm not comparing our situations but when you say how you live for the weekends..I get that.Click to expand...
> 
> I love how we tell the truth here. I find that so many moms that I have contact with are all rainbows and unicorns and sleeping babies that never cry - makes the moms with normal babies or difficult babies feel bad like they are not doing a good enough job. Motherhood is TOUGHClick to expand...
> 
> i have a unicorn in my shed :blush:Click to expand...

We've just got a plughole monster in our house!!

My friend cancelled and bunny is not great, but she drank some water tonight and is doing funny poos but the vet said anything coming out is a good sign, to clear the blockage:shrug: I have sooooo many things to give her, morning and evening, and administering drugs to rabbits is not my strong point, hope I can get at least some of it down her throat!!:wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning turtles :thumbup:
> 
> Well..it's been all drama this morning! OH and I were woken to the sound of something being smashed at 6am :shock: We both shot out of bed and started checking the house, Cara was still fast asleep. A few minutes later, OH shouted that someone had been trying to break in because the velux window in our utility room had been smashed and I should call the police. In the meantime, he raced outside golf club in hand (this scared me more than anything) to see if anyone was around. I called the police and was told they would be right over.
> 
> While we waited, OH and I examined the smashed window and noticed something seriously weird. It's obviously double glazed but only the inside pane was smashed :saywhat: How could this be smashed on the inside when there was no break on the outside pane?
> 
> The police arrived and did a complete check of the house, spoke to a couple of the neighbours and scratched their heads a lot. The conclusion? Perhaps as it's cold outside there was a surge of warm air that caused the glass to expand/contract too rapidly causing it to shatter? All I can say is it's been far colder outside and far warmer inside than it is today....so?
> 
> Anyone got any other theories as I'm quite freaked out by it all. Have we got ghosties? :shock:

woah that is freaky! i definitely would say its not burglar bill, as i dont think they are that clever to break the inside window first! but i honestly dont know what the hell happened there! how bizarre, but i just asked Jay 'why would a double glazed window smash from the inside' Jay 'Heat' he also asked his friends on xbox and they said heat too! they are probably wondering why hes asked a question like that hahah


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Just watching Cara going loco in her chavaroo.....it's seriously the best investment ever! I hope it's a couple of months before she's fed up with it because it's better than watching the tv! So funny!

we bought James his for xmas today! i may of already said this


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greenies 88, 76, 78

Rather low today but it's so hard to judge, one day they'll go mental and another day be ok :shrug: I knew my lunch was fine because fresh market food always is but dinner was a bit iffy by my usual standards but Lo! It's low! Weird. 'Spose I've walked and cycled alot today. Anyway joy of joys I am allowed a bedtime snack which I will eat in bed with my massage pad since dh isn't here tonight! 

Nighty night all, hope our Velux windows don't contract and explode tonight :shock:

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

It's Christmas tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Oh I just want to have a grumble about the secret santa at work. I never partake bc there's only about 3 people on my team of like 15 that I actually like! I don't want someone I hate buying me some embarrassing joke present, nor do I wat to have to buy for someone I hardly know. This Christmas I'm on a new team and yesterday this lady who is just way too flouncy and peppy and ANNOYING for my liking, just comes up and shoves the envelope full of names under my nose. I tell her that I never do SS. She says "oh come on, we all help you with your charity bits!" OK First off, no, you certainly do not all help, some of you are very stingy and never donate a penny! Secondly you can NOT compare charity drives to SS! That's one of the whole points of me never doing SS - I'd rather someone gives that £5 to a good cause. Stupid bitch, I hate her even more now. So I got bullied into doing it and picked out a lady I don't really know OR like!

what a stupid thing to say! i dont think i like her by what you have just explained!


----------



## Sarachka

*I love Alice more than life!!!*

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c8dc4a4.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> That's the Christmas spirit Sarachka! :xmas8: Give her some poo, if you can get any out :haha:
> 
> I'm just back from the market and have my Wednesday trout in the oven. With Cresson soup for starters and spinach and quinoa with my fishy.
> 
> My friend cancelled coz her little girl is ill and she didn't want Holly and me to get lurgy so I used the morning to FINISH MY ADVENT CALENDAR!!!:wohoo: :yipee: 'Tis done and tonight will be filled with sweeeeeeties!!!

oooh how exciting! Hollys face is going to be sooo sweet (i know well see photos :))


----------



## HollyMonkey

For bedtime sweet dreams, Holly at 4 months old :awww:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3088.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mollykins

In 4 months, I'll be in Alaska. Bliss.


----------



## Mollykins

B, wonderful bloods sweets! And look at ickle Holly! Aww. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just you wait Sarachka, Alice will be jealous come May when your heart will be gobbled up by Pinocchio xxx


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant stop, off christmas shopping!
> GETTING MY CHRISTMAS TREEEEEEE:xmas9:
> Guess what Jay has just bought me for Christmas?!?! that x5 mop that iv wanted for months! im sooooo excited!
> oh and....
> i dont want to jinx it but since taking my pill (contraceptive) iv not had ANY anxiety!:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:
> 
> today i feel soooo christmassy get the baileys and chocolates out!
> :xmas10::xmas3:
> 
> will catch up when I get back :hugs:
> 
> Glad your feeling better :hugs:
> 
> Sarachka he is more alas always a d***!!!:shrug:
> :thumbup:for the paid day off:happydance:
> 
> why is everyone at the sky call center foreign or sound like they are a lik bit special or cant be arsed to be actuall doing the job!!!!!!!:growlmad:
> and why is the council tax office shut on wednesdays:shrug:(even though i was been thick ringing as they are striking ..but still they are shut every flippin wednesday :growlmad:
> 
> 
> I have a really unhappy baby boy this week :cry: i wish he could tell me the problem but he cant can he i dont know if he is unwell in pain or been a wee bit naughty because evrytime he does screamy screamy and i eventually pick him up he laughs :dohh: yes he laughs as if to say 'haha mummy you gave in again'' im afraid i have bred a maud arse :nope:Click to expand...

wrapped around his little finger already hey? lol


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> hello turtles! :wave: i have emerged from captivity (also known as training :haha:) how is everyone? i feel like i have missed so much! :dohh:

hiya newbie-doobs how are you lovely?


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Here she is .....all 13lbs of her ! :baby:

oh she is tooooo cute! loving the hat!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> sky all sorted got half price HD and 12 mths FREE multi-room happy now;D

Jay works for sky and he doesnt even get good deals like that! although it helps for my sky cos he can get on the phone and moan at them for me haha


----------



## Mollykins

I meant to say earlier that Lauren looked ultra scrummy. We have such gorge turtle babes.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I meant to post this earlier. It's from a National Geographic photo comp. These are a couple of the comments
> 
> What a moment! I do believe that if THIS sort of image was what most western women women saw growing up and then becoming women, we would no longer put up with standardized hospital birthing practices. Instead we've been bombarded with images of panic, pain, pleas of help, screaming babies being held for the first time by the gloved hands of a stranger. How has that become the norm? I too had a peaceful, gentle, water birth and I will never forget pulling my baby up from inside of me and onto my chest- the world melted away as my child nuzzled into my warmth, calmed to my voice, and we "met" each other in blissful familiar sights and sounds at home. If we could only SEE this more in the media, it would change the way we birth! Amazing and thank you mom and photographer for sharing this with the world!
> 
> National Geographic captures out imagination about nature and for many, this is their first connection to eco-mindedness and preservation. Naturally birthing women are an endangered species. Amnesty International has declared birth in the Unites States a violation of human rights for its violence against women. ACOG predicts that soon 50% of all births in the US will be by cesarean. This photograph is not only beautiful, it is important. It captures something rare. A gentle, empowered, vaginal birth. It reminds of of what we need to preserve. It is powerful, elegant, and beautiful. And as both a midwife and physician who helps bring babies into the world, it is a message that is timely and pivotal. I hope National Geographic will courageously publish this photo which depicts birth as a natural, healthy human experience and event.
> 
> https://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/u/H6yMi6fUB_1JR964xxG8RxsYArlNNn1lR5PWutchIbvhknX1YukTvrJrNk3P4epCcMmxkiDyqxFVnA/

that is amazing :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *I just had the most heavenly bath and read in the bath for a bit then closed my eyes and nearly fell asleep  I didn't actually fall asleep and drown though so you may breathe easy*
> 
> I feel all relaxed and all excited at the same time! Must sit still and knit tonight though. I ate a dangerous dinner, but don't mind because I JUST NEED TO KNOW IF I CAN EAT TINNED TUNA IN TOMATO JUICE! I bet I can't because I love it so:growlmad: Still sulking a bit though because my trout vamooshed :sulk:

id be a lil scared if you had considering youre happily typing away to us! lol 
omg tuna in tomato juice sounds amaze!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> My advent calendar!:happydance: I took these pics at midday before it had sweeties in it. Bet Holly really doesn't grasp the principle of one a day but I've hung it out of her reach! There are some close ups so you can see my silly images better- it was like playing with fuzzy felt :haha:

amazing B Holly will love it!


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks Ladies !! 

I have nearly forgiven her for pooping on me


----------



## Crunchie

April - How much does James weigh now ? x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ooer..we're the talk of the street :blush: We've had lots of neighbours round to see if we're ok after this morning's happenings. I suppose they will be thinking about how secure their properties are too as these things make you think! That said, we are accepting B's dad's explanation as the final word but it's been a wake up call and a reminder not to get complacent as keys have now been removed from locks, windows have been secured etc and OH will be purchasing a full on flood lamp for outside. What an awful way to wake up and all I could think about was how I would protect Cara :cry:

im sorry you had to go through this :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Luna :hi: i keep missing you! how are you and Rhyko
> 
> We are hanging in there :thumbup:
> I am living for the weekends these days when DH is home all day with me.
> 
> I can't believe how far along you are! Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...
> 
> Luna..I have a saying which sums up how the hard weeks feel for me..."every day is Tuesday" When Cara was still up every night 2, 3 or 4 times and you're just robotic in the day when it's just the two of you, it doesn't matter what day or time it is because it's all the same. You work so hard to get into a routine, but it's this very routine that drives you completely mad. I haven't had half of your challenges and I'm not comparing our situations but when you say how you live for the weekends..I get that.Click to expand...
> 
> I love how we tell the truth here. I find that so many moms that I have contact with are all rainbows and unicorns and sleeping babies that never cry - makes the moms with normal babies or difficult babies feel bad like they are not doing a good enough job. Motherhood is TOUGHClick to expand...
> 
> i have a unicorn in my shed :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> We've just got a plughole monster in our house!!
> 
> My friend cancelled and bunny is not great, but she drank some water tonight and is doing funny poos but the vet said anything coming out is a good sign, to clear the blockage:shrug: I have sooooo many things to give her, morning and evening, and administering drugs to rabbits is not my strong point, hope I can get at least some of it down her throat!!:wacko:Click to expand...

oh poor bunny :( i hope shes better soon!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> *I love Alice more than life!!!*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c8dc4a4.jpg

oh how cute is Alice!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> For bedtime sweet dreams, Holly at 4 months old :awww:

awww so cute!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *I love Alice more than life!!!*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c8dc4a4.jpg

Lovely pic :cloud9:

Alice seems to be well endowed in the Lion's mane department..I'm very impressed :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> April - How much does James weigh now ? x

weighed him last week and is 13lb 15oz :)


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *I love Alice more than life!!!*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c8dc4a4.jpg
> 
> oh how cute is Alice!Click to expand...

She is the cutest thing in the world. I nuv her sooo much &#10084;



kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *I love Alice more than life!!!*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c8dc4a4.jpg
> 
> Lovely pic :cloud9:
> 
> Alice seems to be well endowed in the Lion's mane department..I'm very impressed :thumbup:Click to expand...

https://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/3/26/21c0ea28-4d37-41e0-9857-82c2e9effc86.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

I've been a busy bee on the Inner Sanctum tonight :smug: I'm finally putting all the pics of Cara that I've posted on here, on there (in date order) so as I can marvel at her progress. It's astounding how rapidly they change! I've only got a dozen uploaded but I'll get the rest on soon :thumbup:

Anyone else fancy doing this? (April and B..I fear this may take you two about a week each :haha:)


----------



## Sarachka

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *I love Alice more than life!!!*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c8dc4a4.jpg
> 
> oh how cute is Alice!Click to expand...
> 
> She is the cutest thing in the world. I nuv her sooo much &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> *I love Alice more than life!!!*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7c8dc4a4.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Lovely pic :cloud9:
> 
> Alice seems to be well endowed in the Lion's mane department..I'm very impressed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> https://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/3/26/21c0ea28-4d37-41e0-9857-82c2e9effc86.jpgClick to expand...


----------



## mummyApril

so today was totally long! but lovely! girls werent at school so we all woke up at 10 30!! (after James had a feed at 7 i went back to sleep with him) then got ready went shopping which took allllllllll day pretty much didnt really get a lot, but bought James a bumbo cos he just wants to constantly sit up and my house work is majorly suffering! lol anyway we then went to chiquitos for dinner, came home girls had a bath and bed then James and myself had a bath as he is now too tall for his bath, but a little too young for those sitting up things in the bath, so baths with mummy for a while it is :) anyway im just sittin in bed thought id catch up :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I've been a busy bee on the Inner Sanctum tonight :smug: I'm finally putting all the pics of Cara that I've posted on here, on there (in date order) so as I can marvel at her progress. It's astounding how rapidly they change! I've only got a dozen uploaded but I'll get the rest on soon :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone else fancy doing this? (April and B..I fear this may take you two about a week each :haha:)

what a good idea, il go buy some red bull... lol! well luckily they are all on the laptop so il just upload them but may do it tomorrow, im going to mooch at cutie cara now though


----------



## mummyApril

my c section has been very stingy today i presume this may be due to ovulation, but do i still ovulate on the pill or is that a dumb question?


----------



## poas

I can't remember how to get to the inner sanctum can someone please pm me a link?


----------



## kit_cat

Sleepy time for moi..night night lovely ladies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight everyone sleep well :xmas15:


----------



## poas

Goodnight, thanks April and Kit for the link xx


----------



## Sarachka

April no you don't ovulate on the pill.


----------



## Mollykins

Leo keeps smiling at me and saying "hi" :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I've had consistent dull cramping for 2 hours. Has this happened to u? Do u think I'm just growing?


----------



## Mollykins

I would imagine its growing pains lovey. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I hope so. Hopefully I wake up with a bigger bump and no cramping.


----------



## Essie

:xmas12:Happy December:xmas12:


----------



## Essie

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTLQGFpds2i6jrZKk9n5y0nDzhXvdRZv72Scy7M504vbMVjKKkjzA


----------



## Essie

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSa5lwU82_k9nL1AhmkdyMPt87D4t_ue652hzrB58F38obbXbkx


----------



## Essie

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRSV5F0pDhA5DsE4Yib7Tsdst_5xzqmq4vxs1KXKsPoa9h_eFJZHQ


----------



## poas

It's December then I take it Essie? :)


----------



## poas

Esme slept from 6.45pm till 5.30am...we're back in business :) I honestly couldn't handle a baby that doesn't sleep much-I commend anyone who can xxxx


----------



## poas

Some lovely spam
 



Attached Files:







little_turtle_babys_first_christmas_ornament-p175609654512473242vwisy_400.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









turt.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 0









sleep.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0









xmas.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloo turts

We had a warning of heavy rain today...don't know where it's coming from because the skies are blue, the sun is shining and it's bloody hot!

I'm going with my mom to see Breaking Dawn this afternoon because she has no one else to go with...at least it will be airconditioned :thumbup:


----------



## poas

For non-fb'ers
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









045.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## addie25

Love the pics!!!!!!!!

So it's 1:50am and I have dull cramping again. I think my belly is bigger but this dull burning cramping makes me nervous. I don't like it.:cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> The post-Christmas sales are SOOOOO well timed for me B! I don't think many of the big items I like will be reduced as the really useful things never are! BUT clothing wise - holy schmoly!! I'll be going craaaaaazy. I can buy things seasons ahead!

I am SOOOOOO jealous of your sales. We get like 25% off maybe occasionally on the last day 50% off if we're lucky and there's anything left. Also, you kids clothes and shoes are so much cheaper than ours to start off with


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cute pics Lissy, I looooooove that skinny reindeer!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

She makes it look easy doesn't she? Just spent half an hour giving my rabbit 5 different drugs, and it wasn't like that :haha: Hope Bambi licks the drugs that ended up round her mouth and not in it!!
https://www.sciencephoto.com/image/98968/large/C0034742-Rabbit_at_the_Vet_s-SPL.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Bambi HATES me now, I went in afterwards with a peace offering green bean and she hid and then tried to eat me :bunny: 10 days, morning and evening of syringes, she's going to detest me forever :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://deslivresetmoi.free.fr/4-saisons/image/decembre-sapin.jpg


Happy advent and calendar chocolates everyone!! :hugs:

My day...

1-rabbit drugs and feed chickens
2-man delivering logs
3-gyneco
4-lunch with ex
5-fabric shop for peg bag lining
6-park
7-home, dinner
8-cycling 40 mins
9-knitting
10-bed

:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> my c section has been very stingy today i presume this may be due to ovulation, but do i still ovulate on the pill or is that a dumb question?

No you don't ovulate on the pill

I remember in 5th year obstetrics going over mechanisms of action of various contraceptives and feeling overwhelming grief that I hadn't ovulated since I was 17 :haha: I am a funny fish :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

For those not on FB, this is how my flexi boys watch TV - they get it from me - definitely NOT dh!


----------



## Sarachka

Gooooood morning. Slept through my alarm but haven't ended up late so that's good. 

My day:

Work until 5
Home
Dinner
Bath
Bed zzzzz


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Love the pics!!!!!!!!
> 
> So it's 1:50am and I have dull cramping again. I think my belly is bigger but this dull burning cramping makes me nervous. I don't like it.:cry:

Cramping is normal Addie, don't stress


----------



## Essie

My day (since B and Sarah made lists):
Breakfast
Housework
Pick up contact lenses from mums
Wait for DH to finish work
Off to Hunstanton to get Secret Santa gift :happydance:
Back to mums to pick up DH car and see my dad
Home
Dinner
Bed

And of course feeding, nappy changes, cuddles etc all mixed in there too.


----------



## TrinityMom

My day (less busy than most :thumbup::cloud9:)

Kids up and off to school drop DH at work (done)
Sit in my car for an hour waiting for work DH to arrive and open up (done)
Breakfast and capuccino (done)
Make scripts and do accounts
Fetch Toine
Fetch my mom
Do banking for the charity and draw wages
Get a cake for Tarq's birthday ring tomorrow
Fetch Ch'ien
Take both boys home
Watch Breaking Dawn
Home and dinner
Bath and BnB
Bed :sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

*Remembering those I've loved and lost from AIDS on World AIDS Day*

https://pinkreportjamaica.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/jasl1.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh 

1- Feed the boss
2- Get dressed
3- Christmas shopping with mummy
4- Make my stew
5 - Try on different outfits for works Xmas party tomorrow 
6 - Dinner
7 - Bed


----------



## TrinityMom

You guys must have seen this already, but I thought it was brilliant

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmakLVkCgSk


----------



## TrinityMom

I am so tearful today...at such stupid things! :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello HAPPY 1ST DECEMBER calendar time wooooooohoooooooo

sEzi -my nana always buys me an advent still yes i know im a big kid ,and this year i have a GLEE oneso every morning i will think of you :D

B- How is bunnypops?

today im going to hopefullybuysome thingsfor the lounge in the new house and get my SS yippeeee

what are you all doing today? i havent caught up properly as we are on a schedule to get out of the house 

i hope everyone is ok though

april did you get the links for ebay?

also lissy your parcel should come today let me know xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April no you don't ovulate on the pill.

thanks lol


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Some lovely spam

i WANT those turtle decorations


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG i just need some feckin sleep! :hissy: the boss was awake ALL of the night only slept for 10mins! wft!:hissy:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Esme slept from 6.45pm till 5.30am...we're back in business :) I honestly couldn't handle a baby that doesn't sleep much-I commend anyone who can xxxx

wtf! :hissy: :grr: THATS NOT FAIR!!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my c section has been very stingy today i presume this may be due to ovulation, but do i still ovulate on the pill or is that a dumb question?
> 
> No you don't ovulate on the pill
> 
> I remember in 5th year obstetrics going over mechanisms of action of various contraceptives and feeling overwhelming grief that I hadn't ovulated since I was 17 :haha: I am a funny fish :blush:Click to expand...

it is weird this will be the first time i dont ovulate (through contraception) feel like im wasting eggs, maybe i will donate


----------



## Mollykins

Leo's finally asleep... It's only :58 Goodnight loves. Have brilliants days. (love the lists :thumbup:)


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> hello HAPPY 1ST DECEMBER calendar time wooooooohoooooooo
> 
> sEzi -my nana always buys me an advent still yes i know im a big kid ,and this year i have a GLEE oneso every morning i will think of you :D
> 
> B- How is bunnypops?
> 
> today im going to hopefullybuysome thingsfor the lounge in the new house and get my SS yippeeee
> 
> what are you all doing today? i havent caught up properly as we are on a schedule to get out of the house
> 
> i hope everyone is ok though
> 
> april did you get the links for ebay?
> 
> also lissy your parcel should come today let me know xxx

i did thankyou Hayley, im watching them :)


----------



## mummyApril

i might aswell join in...
girls off to school
kitchen
breakfast
living room
get x mas tree
decorate xmas tree (5 hours later)
finish housework
get girls from school
homework
do dinner
baths
bed

my life is BORING


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Leo's finally asleep... It's only :58 Goodnight loves. Have brilliants days. (love the lists :thumbup:)

good moning and good night Molly


----------



## poas

Clare...she is extremely good and I am very lucky BUT she is also 8weeks old, the first two weeks she went 4hr blocks and for the first 3weeks that was a block from 6-12 of breastefeeding almost constantly lol...swings and roundabouts-you'll soon settle into a routine I promise xx 
Ps-Natalie is a big fat faker!


----------



## poas

Hayley I am sorry,I wrote a thankyou post yesterday-I love it so much I will dress Esme in it later when we go out for my bro's bday meal and post pics tonight.
Thankyou very much xxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

April your list sounds like mine ! So we can both be boring 

Lissy - how is esme 8 weeks already ????

I love those pics on fb !


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Clare...she is extremely good and I am very lucky BUT she is also 8weeks old, the first two weeks she went 4hr blocks and for the first 3weeks that was a block from 6-12 of breastefeeding almost constantly lol...swings and roundabouts-you'll soon settle into a routine I promise xx
> Ps-Natalie is a big fat faker!

i just dont love her much at night time!:cry:

day time shes quiet and peaceful like butter wouldnt melt.

oh and natalie:haha: she is such a loody hypocondriac :grr:


----------



## kit_cat

:xmas12::xmas12:Happy 1st of December everyone!!:xmas12::xmas12:

Thought you might like to see our spectacular outside decorations...ours is the house on the right :xmas4:


----------



## poas

LOL KiT, i love it!


----------



## kit_cat

Is everyone Christmas shopping?? :shhh:


----------



## Essie

I'm not yet. I'm at my mums with a grumpy baby who has sore teeth :awww:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> OMG i just need some feckin sleep! :hissy: the boss was awake ALL of the night only slept for 10mins! wft!:hissy:

I hope the boss sleeps during the day :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> :xmas12::xmas12:Happy 1st of December everyone!!:xmas12::xmas12:
> 
> Thought you might like to see our spectacular outside decorations...ours is the house on the right :xmas4:
> 
> OMGGGGGGGGGG THAT IS HILARIOUSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304887


----------



## addie25

It is December 1st!! DH said on Dec 1st I can put up our tree!!!!! We have to get it from his moms house so lets hope he sticks to his word!!!

My day
1: Get that tree!!!!!!
2.Decorate the tree
3. Buy christmas cards and some gifts
4. Lay down
5. Lay down
6. Eat dinner
7. Hang out with DH
8. Shower
9. Bed


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm Christmas knitting! Holly just fell asleep in town so I've snuck into a nice cafe for a quiet knit while she snozzles :thumbup: Got the lining for my mum's peg bag and some scraps of fabric to make my little niece a dazzling array of scrunchie hairbands! 

All went well at the gyn, bp, weight, hb, cervix all good and no early gd scan or gtt to do. Scan in a month and gtt in 2 months. Then excellent buffalo wings lunch :munch: Keep weeping with warm joy and emotion today- at the xmas decorations, the smile on Holly's face when she was given a balloon at the restaurant- even my cafe au lait wants to make me weep with happiness. Must be having a hormone surge!


----------



## addie25

B you went to the gyn and they didn't do a gender scan!!!!!!! You're 18 weeks when are they doing it I NEED TO KNOW WHATS IN YOUR BELLY!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since gender scans aren't a medical necessity I won't be reimbursed if I have one, so just going to wait until my routine scan!! Plus it's hard to find someone to look after Holly so the less scans the better! I'm less curious now anyway- I had a phase but now am just so full of the joy of my offspring inside me and am feeling very mellow yellow about the gender.:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Im glad you are mellow yellow :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm not yet. I'm at my mums with a grumpy baby who has sore teeth :awww:

Poor Lyra....do you have the amber beads?


----------



## addie25

After all that cramping yesterday here is my belly. The girls were stretching out!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Since gender scans aren't a medical necessity I won't be reimbursed if I have one, so just going to wait until my routine scan!! Plus it's hard to find someone to look after Holly so the less scans the better! I'm less curious now anyway- I had a phase but now am just so full of the joy of my offspring inside me and am feeling very mellow yellow about the gender.:cloud9:

Wow..this is quite a change! I wonder if it will last?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> View attachment 304992
> 
> 
> After all that cramping yesterday here is my belly. The girls were stretching out!!

Gorgeous addie :cloud9: You're a proper preggy lady now with a beautiful bump :cry: <-----happy tears


----------



## addie25

Thank you!! I can't wait till I can feel them move!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge double lemons belly addie!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## addie25

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

happy december turts! :xmas9:

Nice bump addie! reminds me a little of my tum after dinner last thursday! :haha: :blush:

B, i found the pics of lady holly in her munkie outfit. thanks for posting! she looked so adorable in it :awww:

how is everyone?


----------



## addie25

HI NEWBIE I HAVE MISSED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMGGGGGGG MY FRIENDS REGISTERED AT THIS AMAZING PLACE FOR THEIR BABY SHOWERS AND I AM GOING THERE WITH ONE OF THEM NOW TO REGISTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED THEY HAVE EVERYTHING YOU COULD EVER NEED AND WANT!!!!!!!

I just had a big :sick: moment. After I go to DH "Was that gross" he goes "Yup" I say "I got sick because your morning breath" And so he opens his mouth wide :dohh: thank god I didn't throw up again!!!!!! He is a silly man


----------



## Sarachka

Addie it really won't be long until you feel movements!

B book your gender bender scan for same day as me!!


----------



## addie25

When is yours gender scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie, what's the name of this place? i wonder if they have one here or maybe a website? :-k


----------



## cassie04

Hi girlies! was teaching alll day yesterday and had the dentist :( then been at uni all day today just got back in now! nice to eventually chill out! 

The children at school have passed me there germs and i now have the lurgy! its a killer!

My ribs are sooooo annoying me.....i kept getting pain in them when i sit but i think i must be getting bigger and its now happening when im walking, or standing! Anyone know how to help get rid of this?

OOOOhhhhhhh Sarah is your gender scan still the 18th? yes B get booking im too excited to know! curipsity is killing me! :blush:

:hi: addie the mean lean twin carrying machine! how r u and your big uterus doing?

:hi: newbs.....iv missed you :hugs:

Kit - hows baby cara? i insist on more photos of her.....referable in something festive! :haha:

Hi everyone else! 

Lots of love 

did everyone open there advent calendar? *or am i the only child on the thread who has one?*


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> Hi girlies! was teaching alll day yesterday and had the dentist :( then been at uni all day today just got back in now! nice to eventually chill out!
> 
> The children at school have passed me there germs and i now have the lurgy! its a killer!
> 
> My ribs are sooooo annoying me.....i kept getting pain in them when i sit but i think i must be getting bigger and its now happening when im walking, or standing! Anyone know how to help get rid of this?
> 
> OOOOhhhhhhh Sarah is your gender scan still the 18th? yes B get booking im too excited to know! curipsity is killing me! :blush:
> 
> :hi: addie the mean lean twin carrying machine! how r u and your big uterus doing?
> 
> :hi: newbs.....iv missed you :hugs:
> 
> Kit - hows baby cara? i insist on more photos of her.....referable in something festive! :haha:
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> did everyone open there advent calendar? *or am i the only child on the thread who has one?*

u and holly! :D hi cassie doll! i've missed u too dear. how is my cutesie preggy buddy feeling today? thanks for mentioning the dentist! i've been meaning to make an appointment but keep forgetting :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

God, me too...dentist :dohh:

Hey Cassie, Cara is good thanks, napping just now and yes, I will no doubt find something festive very soon to put her in..it would be rude not to :winkwink:

Sorry about your lurgy and your sore ribs. Not much can be done for either I'm afraid, the ribs is just one of the pains you have to try to put up with but some days it will be fine, others a bit ouchy :nope:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Cassie...is the address in the Inner Sanctum the right one for you? I was about to send your Chrimbo card and suddenly thought that it might not be :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Cassie...is the address in the Inner Sanctum the right one for you? I was about to send your Chrimbo card and suddenly thought that it might not be :shrug:

ooooh thats exciting!! and sooooo bloody lovely of you! yes.....it is the right one it should say hexham! :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Cassie, we have advent calendars! My auntie buys us one every year still.


----------



## Essie

Mission accomplished, secret Santa gift is bought :thumbup:

Just to check, is everyone revealing who they are in the gift? Or giving clues? I want to get one more thing tomorrow and then it'll be ready to send so I want to know what to write :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies! was teaching alll day yesterday and had the dentist :( then been at uni all day today just got back in now! nice to eventually chill out!
> 
> The children at school have passed me there germs and i now have the lurgy! its a killer!
> 
> My ribs are sooooo annoying me.....i kept getting pain in them when i sit but i think i must be getting bigger and its now happening when im walking, or standing! Anyone know how to help get rid of this?
> 
> OOOOhhhhhhh Sarah is your gender scan still the 18th? yes B get booking im too excited to know! curipsity is killing me! :blush:
> 
> :hi: addie the mean lean twin carrying machine! how r u and your big uterus doing?
> 
> :hi: newbs.....iv missed you :hugs:
> 
> Kit - hows baby cara? i insist on more photos of her.....referable in something festive! :haha:
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> did everyone open there advent calendar? *or am i the only child on the thread who has one?*
> 
> u and holly! :D hi cassie doll! i've missed u too dear. how is my cutesie preggy buddy feeling today? thanks for mentioning the dentist! i've been meaning to make an appointment but keep forgetting :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm lovely jubbly thanks apart from this yucky cold and uni work being a bore! Anything exciting happening with you?

Yes dentist told me i had pregnancy gingervitus! lots of blood it was yuky!
:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Addie it really won't be long until you feel movements!
> 
> B book your gender bender scan for same day as me!!

DH really wants to come to the next scan since he hasn't seen bubs yet (and also it's the scary one where they look for malformations and stuff so I don't want to go alone:argh:) so it will depend on when he can get a morning/afternoon off work. He'll have to wait with Holly for the most part while all the measurements etc are done but then he can come in at the end with Holly to see the baby.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Home sweet home on this dark December night :cloud9: We have a veritable mountain of logs on our driveway, glad I'm preggars so won't be roped into stacking them all in the garage :haha: I have to go and try and give drugs to my rabbit in a mo, what a nightmare! Hope it's more successful than this morning's attempt!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: i have 2 advent calendars cassie ones winnie the pooh and the others a mario one!


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Mission accomplished, secret Santa gift is bought :thumbup:
> 
> Just to check, is everyone revealing who they are in the gift? Or giving clues? I want to get one more thing tomorrow and then it'll be ready to send so I want to know what to write :shrug:

Yess i would like to know the answer to this..... think im going to wrap up the presents and then put a card in saying off me unless someone tells me off :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Mission accomplished, secret Santa gift is bought :thumbup:
> 
> Just to check, is everyone revealing who they are in the gift? Or giving clues? I want to get one more thing tomorrow and then it'll be ready to send so I want to know what to write :shrug:

I think Jaynie said we could reveal the sender IN the parcel??


----------



## cassie04

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: i have 2 advent calendars cassie ones winnie the pooh and the others a mario one!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes i have a disney princess one
Dave has a thomas the tank
and the bump has a cadburys one........(im not daft this means i get to eat 2):haha:


----------



## mummyApril

did anyone see my post about sleepsuits? if anyone wants them? most 0-3 months x


----------



## Mollykins

I swear I was just pregnant...


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> God, me too...dentist :dohh:
> 
> Hey Cassie, Cara is good thanks, napping just now and yes, I will no doubt find something festive very soon to put her in..it would be rude not to :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry about your lurgy and your sore ribs. Not much can be done for either I'm afraid, the ribs is just one of the pains you have to try to put up with but some days it will be fine, others a bit ouchy :nope:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Thanks kit :thumbup: 
Yes i had a mooch on your facey b to see if there was any recent pics of her but :nope: so i need my weekly dose of cara cos she is just lushious :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Remember at my wedding our witnesses offered us an evening at the Russian Cabaret in Paris? Well we're going this Saturday, finally found a babysitter! :happydance: Going to try all my glam dresses on tomorrow to see what works with le bump!


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> I swear I was just pregnant...

:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Haha, posting my thoughts out loud,... Sleep deprevation will get you every time.
Reading all these posts about being pregnant and seeing the tickers it just struck me how very fast life seems to pass by. 

All right, time for coffee


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Cassie, we have advent calendars! My auntie buys us one every year still.

COLOR]

Im glad im not the only child........ i think thats why i do primary teaching cos i never want to grow up! im a big kid at heart! mmmmmmm chocalate


----------



## HollyMonkey

oooo it looks like this! https://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2011/02/19/0a508bb6-3eac-11e0-8172-3b98351b8af6.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Dont know if this is even interesting for any of you.....but do you remember me telling you i sold some tables on ebay ad the guy said days later they were scratches and my money got held........

Well i won the case and got my money back :happydance:

I sooooo want to rock up to that nasty mans house and stick my tongue out and walk away with a cocky swag walk!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this!! 

https://static.fr.groupon-content.net/13/47/1298308504713.jpg

Think I might not bother with my blood sugar monitor just for one night!


----------



## Mollykins

B, that's great news!


----------



## cassie04

;hi; B - Its decaf time :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my it's made me weep again, the thought of going on my wedding present night with dh! Bet I weep at the head dresses glittering :haha:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Remember at my wedding our witnesses offered us an evening at the Russian Cabaret in Paris? Well we're going this Saturday, finally found a babysitter! :happydance: Going to try all my glam dresses on tomorrow to see what works with le bump!

Awwww how amazing B! what a lovely night out and something to look forward to :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG this it it from the outside, get an eyeful Sarachka!

https://c1424.r24.cf2.rackcdn.com/uploads/pictures/images_deal/23ec0c3e796d46c403192e8893b5f5c2.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

I blame December for all our emotional reactions today. Such a nice, warm, cozy, and all together loverly season... Who could NOT cry a bit? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's gonna be mega!! Hmmmm reckon I can wear real glam too! Might wear my wedding dress!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a:

Long red silk dress

Sequined and beaded dark red dress

A few little black numbers

A turquoisey flowey and sequined one with high under boob waist so a good potential bump dress

I'll have to try them on methinks


----------



## HollyMonkey

And deffo my cream coat with beige ostrich stole!!


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> I blame December for all our emotional reactions today. Such a nice, warm, cozy, and all together loverly season... Who could NOT cry a bit? :shrug:

Awww mollykins are you ok? Yes i know it feels like 2 weeks ago you were pregnant not 3 months! how is leo the lion?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok it's between the 2 reds and the turquoise dress! I'll post pics later of my dresses! Off to see what I can do about rabbit drugs now...and feed LO

laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Cass :wave: I'm all right, thanks. Just feeling reminiscent...

Sorry your ribs hurt... I remember that pain well!


----------



## Mollykins

Hi Cass :wave: I'm all right, thanks. Just feeling reminiscent...

Sorry your ribs hurt... I remember that pain well!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Remember at my wedding our witnesses offered us an evening at the Russian Cabaret in Paris? Well we're going this Saturday, finally found a babysitter! :happydance: Going to try all my glam dresses on tomorrow to see what works with le bump!

Oooooo how fab! Who's the lucky babysitter?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Haha, posting my thoughts out loud,... Sleep deprevation will get you every time.
> Reading all these posts about being pregnant and seeing the tickers it just struck me how very fast life seems to pass by.
> 
> All right, time for coffee

Couldn't agree more Molly :hugs:

Hello doll :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Dont know if this is even interesting for any of you.....but do you remember me telling you i sold some tables on ebay ad the guy said days later they were scratches and my money got held........
> 
> Well i won the case and got my money back :happydance:
> 
> I sooooo want to rock up to that nasty mans house and stick my tongue out and walk away with a cocky swag walk!:haha:

RESULT!! :thumbup: Really glad you got the winning ticket on that one..scumbag! :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And this!!
> 
> https://static.fr.groupon-content.net/13/47/1298308504713.jpg
> 
> Think I might not bother with my blood sugar monitor just for one night!

Whoah! A feast for thine eyes and thine belly :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And deffo my cream coat with beige ostrich stole!!

Defo! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I was much better tonight, got all the drugs down her gullet without too much trauma, I was better at finding the gap in her teeth at the back of her mouth. Bambi looks perkier, has done a few poos and she was nibbling hay when I went in and is drinking.:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow I was much better tonight, got all the drugs down her gullet without too much trauma, I was better at finding the gap in her teeth at the back of her mouth. Bambi looks perkier, has done a few poos and she was nibbling hay when I went in and is drinking.:thumbup:

Ah well done! It's always nice to see that the unpleasantness isn't for nothing :thumbup: Glad Bambi is on the up :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

I did my Davina body workout this morning, then Cara and I went shopping which was a 4 1/2 mile round trip on foot and I'm going running this evening with my friends! How's that?! :smug:

Does it matter that I ate 6 mini chocolatey M&S cakes? :blush:


----------



## Essie

Glad bambi is a bit perkier, and you had more success with the meds.


----------



## Essie

I'm annoyed at Orange. I started a new phone contract in September. I was going to cancel and go somewhere else but didn't as they offered me a cheaper deal. But now I get a text saying they're increasing my costs by 4% from February :growlmad: I know that isn't a lot, but it's enough that I wouldn't have gone with them :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm annoyed at Orange. I started a new phone contract in September. I was going to cancel and go somewhere else but didn't as they offered me a cheaper deal. But now I get a text saying they're increasing my costs by 4% from February :growlmad: I know that isn't a lot, but it's enough that I wouldn't have gone with them :sulk:

That's rather poo...how long are you tied in?


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Kit my nuvly... wow look at you! You rock!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed at Orange. I started a new phone contract in September. I was going to cancel and go somewhere else but didn't as they offered me a cheaper deal. But now I get a text saying they're increasing my costs by 4% from February :growlmad: I know that isn't a lot, but it's enough that I wouldn't have gone with them :sulk:
> 
> That's rather poo...how long are you tied in?Click to expand...

24 months. Seems to defeat the point of having the price in the contract if they can just change it as and when they feel like it :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back!

Toine sprung a surprise music evening at school on us so had to scramble to get everything organised. DH has gone to fetch him

B, that place looks amazing. Can't wait for the fashion show

Tarquin felt Tori really kick hard this evening and his face was priceless :cloud9:

I went to the movie with my mom. I forgot my mom talks through movies :dohh: I HATE that

Got home and my maid has done nothing on the Wednesday or Thursday list...so freaking annoying

I have such a busy day tomorrow *sigh* I could just go to bed now


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Haha, posting my thoughts out loud,... Sleep deprevation will get you every time.
> Reading all these posts about being pregnant and seeing the tickers it just struck me how very fast life seems to pass by.
> 
> All right, time for coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed at Orange. I started a new phone contract in September. I was going to cancel and go somewhere else but didn't as they offered me a cheaper deal. But now I get a text saying they're increasing my costs by 4% from February :growlmad: I know that isn't a lot, but it's enough that I wouldn't have gone with them :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> That's rather poo...how long are you tied in?Click to expand...
> 
> 24 months. Seems to defeat the point of having the price in the contract if they can just change it as and when they feel like it :shrug:Click to expand...

That wouldn't be legal here. They have to keep the price the same for the period of the contract


----------



## cassie04

I used to work for t-mobile and when they did increases like that it is usually the same for all providers :shrug:

I used to get a lot of people ringing up complaining about it and i used to feel awfull cos i could never do anything about it cos "its in the small print" :growlmad:

It doesnt seem fair at all does it! im sure they will have been bombarded with angry ppl! If it makes you feel any better .... got the same text today off them:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> When is yours gender scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

19th, it's in my sig!



cassie04 said:


> OOOOhhhhhhh Sarah is your gender scan still the 18th? yes B get booking im too excited to know! curipsity is killing me! :blush:

19th, it's in my sig!

:haha:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> I used to work for t-mobile and when they did increases like that it is usually the same for all providers :shrug:
> 
> I used to get a lot of people ringing up complaining about it and i used to feel awfull cos i could never do anything about it cos "its in the small print" :growlmad:
> 
> It doesnt seem fair at all does it! im sure they will have been bombarded with angry ppl! If it makes you feel any better .... got the same text today off them:hugs:

Thanks Cassie. Yes I think a lot of people will be very angry.

They said its due to inflation, but neither me or DH will get an inflation pay rise so where should we get the extra from? Out of Lyras nappy money? Sorry darling, you can't have a clean nappy because we need to pay Orange :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> When is yours gender scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 19th, it's in my sig!
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOhhhhhhh Sarah is your gender scan still the 18th? yes B get booking im too excited to know! curipsity is killing me! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 19th, it's in my sig!
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

No one reads the fine print :haha:


----------



## Essie

I wonder how Littlespy and Maisie are getting on.


----------



## Sarachka

Had another little look in TK Maxx after work. Heaven help my bank balance on the afternoon of December 19th lol


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Had another little look in TK Maxx after work. Heaven help my bank balance on the afternoon of December 19th lol

:rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

it's gonna be daaaaaangerous!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Lunes :hi:

Thought of you while I was watching breaking dawn today - of your holiday with all the foresty forksy pics


----------



## Sarachka

omg need bath

can't move

so tired

feel 100


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Lunes :hi:
> 
> Thought of you while I was watching breaking dawn today - of your holiday with all the foresty forksy pics

Awww, yes this area is sooooo gorgeous :cloud9:

I am a really lame Pacific Northwesterner, though.... I have been to the Olympic Peninsula only ONCE in my life!!! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cool Kit! 

I'd planned cycling tonight but I've been walking loads today for my appointments and wotnot and just had a massive energy rush and cleaned out all my animals and hoovered everywhere and haven't even had dinner yet which is very unlike me so I think cycling will have to wait until tomorrow now! Yummo bean and veggie bake just browning off in the oven. 

Got pics of my dresses, not on me; tomorrow I can do that at leisure. See which one is most comfy :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Roll on ML for you Sarachka!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The pics are bad night time ones so don't show colour well, and the red silk dress (last pic) needs ironing!! The greeny blue one will be comfy and not show my bump, but I rather want it to show, so am tempted by the slinky red silk, if it fits over the bump!!! That will really show it off!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









003.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5









004.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes the other pic is all the wood we had delivered today for the winter, happy days! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Ohhh! That blue dress is divine! :cloud9:
But I bet you look great in all of them!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for wood! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Ohhh! That blue dress is divine! :cloud9:
> But I bet you look great in all of them!

Thanks Lunes- the blue one _*is*_ gorgeous and I look like a pre-raphaelite faerie queen in it, kind of :haha: but it won't show that I'm pregnant:shrug: I like being visibly pregnant in public, everyone gives me such soft wilting looks and stop being quite so Parisian and are rather nice to me :cloud9: But that green dress is a REALLY EXPENSIVE one, not at all my purchase but a hand-me-down from a very rich girlfriend of my brother!:happydance:


----------



## Essie

Ooh B I really like the blue one, it's gorgeous. But I know what you mean about liking to be 'visibly pregnant'. I'm sure all of them would look fab.


----------



## poas

B I think the teal one will look lovely with bump :)
Essie I'm with orange too its just under 5% I'm LIVID. I said to my OH-they wouldn't like it if I suddenly decided to pay 5% less!!!I've been with them 6yrs and this is the first time it has happened like that!!
Oh, and I got an email telling me to expect the beads tomorrow or sat, so will get them to you soon as I can :)
Cat have you been to the centre?! I love the Christmas display....I wish Esme was big enough to appreciate that carousel-I surely would!
Addie-lovely bump :) you're going to be huge with those little ladies :)
Molly-I don't think it is right how fast time is going AT ALL!!
Everyone else-good day to you :)


----------



## TrinityMom

A storm has been rolling around above us and the interwebs are poofucks so I'm going to sign off and go to bed

I like the first 2 B :thumbup:

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Harry Potter part 2 turned up!!!!!! im off to watch the full deathly hallows!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks girls, I'm afraid none of your choices got through, DH's eyes popped out of his head when I put the slinky red silk on, and I felt soooooo feminine and lovely in it and it still fits a treat even with bump! And it's a beautiful scarlet (can't see colour in pic) and suddenly by comparison the other 2 looked very un-sophisticated and fussy and flouncy! Plus I have a lovely silk scarf with a tiny sequin border to go with, and red heels! I'll post snap shot of me not at all dolled up in it....


----------



## HollyMonkey

And it is my wedding outing so I've got to look like hot stuff for DH, and he had no reaction with the first 2 but with the 3rd was panting :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks girls, I'm afraid none of your choices got through, DH's eyes popped out of his head when I put the slinky red silk on, and I felt soooooo feminine and lovely in it and it still fits a treat even with bump! And it's a beautiful scarlet (can't see colour in pic) and suddenly by comparison the other 2 looked very un-sophisticated and fussy and flouncy! Plus I have a lovely silk scarf with a tiny sequin border to go with, and red heels! I'll post snap shot of me not at all dolled up in it....

I liked the one made out of wood :shrug:


----------



## poas

I just snorted coffee out my nose Sarah, you make me laugh!


----------



## HollyMonkey

There was a Russian cyclist called The Russian Devil, who always dressed in red!! Last pic is a demonstration of the scarf:haha: The second red dress felt really frumpy with a bump, the fabric is heavy, and encrusted with beads and sequins and I think when pregnant it's prettier to wear light floaty and simple fabrics, without too many pleats and frills, to compensate for the front heavy look, so you can't beat silk for that:thumbup: I don't know since when I became a pregnancy stylist :haha:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9









014.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8









017.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho Sarachka:rofl: Trin liked the wooden one too because she liked the first 2!!

I can even wear my hair down too since I won't be with Holly! Though I might do some twiddly stuff with it, dunno yet.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had something important to say but I've forgotten what it was. Crunchie what are you wearing to your work do tomorrow? Though I s'pose you don't have the bump issue to deal with now so you have the full choice of your wardrobe :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've remembered the important thing!! It's that also my red dress with my ivory coat and fluffy cream feathery wedding stole will look soooooooooo Christmassy!! I'll look like mummy Santa!!:xmas8: And I'll wear my red beret and red leather gloves:happydance: Must remember to shave under my armpits! Oh my soooo excited, hope it hasn't sent my blood sugar up


----------



## kit_cat

I just ran 4 miles :shock: :happydance: but I now have an old lady's legs which I fear will audibly creak tomorrow :jo: I may need a wheelchair.


----------



## kit_cat

B..you're a gorgepot in your beautiful red dress...you'll knock DH dead :flower: It will be a fabulous night :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

B..keep meaning to say, I'm loving that you are "with child" now :haha::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Lissy..it's quite an amazing coincidence that you should mention the Christmas display in the shopping centre, and in particular, the carousel. I actually BBM'd a picture of it to the BB turtles saying I couldn't wait until Cara was old enough to enjoy it!! :shock: How uncanny! Their Christmas display is always superb isn't it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done Kit, it's a nice feeling though isn't it, post run :cloud9: Especially on a chill night when it makes your cheeks all glowing. 

Thanks for nice words about dress- I feel so excited about a proper big night out (even though I can't drink!) I'll do my hair all proper and put some nice make up on. I'll avoid the red lips and nails in my pregnant state though, keep it nice and nude with just lashings of mascara...what fun! It will be ok to wear heels just for one night won't it? My pregnancy book will disapprove :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I keep getting chucked off BnB tonight, don't blame them! Waffling on about dresses all night! So off to bed- did my bloods a bit early because I want to go to bed but still 3 greenies :thumbup:
*
72
87
102*

My brekky ones are quite low at the moment. And I eat massive breakfasts though, this morning I had egg sausage and cheese on toast then muesli with fromage frais and my usual cuppa, so not complaining! Just have to avoid marmite!!

Night lovelies, sweet dreams :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx Gonna go and have a quick listen to bubs, (thanks April!) then sleeeeeep, been a busy day. Oh yes my doc had a new doppler today and I was the first person she used it on :smug: She was in the wrong spot at first and I had to really control myself not to grab it from her and shove it down and over to where I know bubs is! 

xxxxxxxxx :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Time for a hot shower if I can make it up the stairs..I may be found lying at the bottom unable to move. How much are stairlifts? :-k

Goodnight all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night munkiepoos :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone!!!! I had such a long day. My friend found this place that is amazing for all the baby things we need so I went and registered there. I was so proud of myself bc I got a lot of things that I knew DH would like. He is going to look online when he gets home and add more things or take off what he doesn't want. I can not wait till my shower!!!! It will be in March.


----------



## mummyApril

my poor Faye-Maye is sick :( she just threw up after coming into tell me her tummy hurt, shes had a warm bath and we are now on the sofa! i dont think i will get any sleep but just want her better and pray non of us get it! i will be devastated if James gets it how will he cope!? Trin or anyone got any good remedies for sickness bugs?


----------



## mummyApril

today a year ago my little James was conceived and he is exactly 16 weeks today :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

I don't know what to do. OH is being a complete arse hole again. Took money out my account without asking and then is outraged that I woke him up to ask him about it. Yes he's the victim having his sleep interrupted, not me who has been lied to and stolen from for the millionth time. It's my fault for trust him when I KNOW I shouldn't but I'm too scared to say no to him.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I don't know what to do. OH is being a complete arse hole again. Took money out my account without asking and then is outraged that I woke him up to ask him about it. Yes he's the victim having his sleep interrupted, not me who has been lied to and stolen from for the millionth time. It's my fault for trust him when I KNOW I shouldn't but I'm too scared to say no to him.

:hugs: im sorry you're having to deal with this again. Do you think things will change once the baby is here?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> my poor Faye-Maye is sick :( she just threw up after coming into tell me her tummy hurt, shes had a warm bath and we are now on the sofa! i dont think i will get any sleep but just want her better and pray non of us get it! i will be devastated if James gets it how will he cope!? Trin or anyone got any good remedies for sickness bugs?

Poor Faye :hugs: Unfortunately sickness bugs just have to run their course. Just try and keep fluids up and eat what she can. Personally I always had marmite sandwiches when I was ill. Good hand hygiene is the way to stop it spreading, and isolate Faye from James as much as you can. Maybe Trin will have a natural remedy though.Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Sarachka

I don't know Essie. I'd love to think so but he's gOt issues and I'm not naive enough to think they'll magically go when a baby arrives. Right now I hate him so much. He does all of this without an apology and gets angry at ME. He never faces the consequences or accepts responsibility for anything. I'm going to have to take another day off tomorrow bc I can't sleep and there's no way I'll be able to concentrate at work


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I don't know Essie. I'd love to think so but he's gOt issues and I'm not naive enough to think they'll magically go when a baby arrives. Right now I hate him so much. He does all of this without an apology and gets angry at ME. He never faces the consequences or accepts responsibility for anything. I'm going to have to take another day off tomorrow bc I can't sleep and there's no way I'll be able to concentrate at work

I wish I had some sage advice to offer. I hope that he steps up for you and the baby. Men can be the bane of our existence at times.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah I'm sorry this has happened again, the only thing I can say is if they know they can get away with things they will carry on! Try not to be scared and put your foot down change all your account details? You have to do something sweet, you don't need this right now and I really hope he steps up for you and bubba x


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou essie, everytime she's been sick iv done a ritual of wash hands (with anti bac soap) wash face (which I do) then use some anti bac alcohol hand stuff! She's sleeping downstairs tonight myself and jay are taking turns on stayin with her, she's been drinking cool boiled water which has been coming up, but doesn't seem as bad now, I'm just worried as she was sick in the bedroom James is sleeping in I'm scared its in the air! I can just about cope with my heart seeing Faye like it I'd be a state seeing my baby like it! Sorry for essay x


----------



## Crunchie

Morning my lovelies - Lauren is having her 5am first breakfast lol - I moaned to mum oh why can't she sleep 10pm-7 rather than 8pm till 5 ? She then woke up at 2am for 3 nights so I am going to stop moaning ! 

Kit that is some serious exercising :thumbup: I have done none this week, will dancing aty works party count ?
Ohhhh monkey I have a lbd for tomorrow ... I will post pictures later. I even painted my nails..... How exciting is that !!!
April sorry about Faye's sickness :hugs: loving the excitement about the x5 mop ! Will you post pics so I can be jel ?

Lauren is meeting Santa later, I think she is over excited :wacko:

Morning everyone else, Have great Fridays 

(sorry for any typos feeding the boss one handed )


----------



## mummyApril

I will most Definitely be posting pics! Of all the different things I do around the house hehe 
Oh have fun seeing santa! I can't wait for James to see santa for first time! His face will be a picture! Nunight x


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! 2a.m. here. I woke up very sad and was crying for no reason. DH was amazing and got me food and water and then rubbed my back and I felt a little better. I was nervous tonight that my old doctor was right and I would get depressed be4 babies came but I am hoping it was just a random cry bc of hormones. I think I feel less close to DH bc I fall asleep so early and don't see much of him because of it and I miss him. We are going to go to the beach house this weekend and spend 2 full days together!!! I am so excited I miss him and I think that's y I got sad tonight. Thankfully he was great with me and was able to cheer me up. I feel lucky to have him. He was so cute when he came home he kissed my belly all over the place and was talking to the girls!! He's going to be a great daddy!!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I don't know what to do. OH is being a complete arse hole again. Took money out my account without asking and then is outraged that I woke him up to ask him about it. Yes he's the victim having his sleep interrupted, not me who has been lied to and stolen from for the millionth time. It's my fault for trust him when I KNOW I shouldn't but I'm too scared to say no to him.

I'm so sorry Sarah. :hugs: he's wrong and ur correct just remember that. What do u mean your scared to say no to him??


----------



## addie25

My mom would wear one of those little masks when she thought she was sick and I was a baby so it wouldn't be in the air?? Not sure if that can help you but that's what my mom did so I didn't get breathed on when I was tiny and someone was sick.


----------



## poas

Addie it is normal to get waves of utter sadness, but you will also be overcome by joy at times too so don't worry too much. I always think pregnancy is a bit like being 5 yrs old- you get tired then burst of energy, you want to eat lots-usually junk, and your emotions do what they want,when they want with no chance of you controlling them.
I cried when I was pregnant once...BECAUSE OH ASKED IF I WANTED TWO BISCUITS....I took it to mean he was saying I was fat.Poor man just looked like a rabbit in the headlights!!


----------



## poas

Sarah sorry. That is all I shall say xx
I am so happy today as....I like saving money-it is a hobby that has stayed with me from when it was an utter necessity with Harri.Anyways, I am on all the local facebook for sale things and have just bought esme 5 NEW outfits (next,debenhams,mamas and papas) a really cool playgym that is also a chair and is £40 in shop,and a christmas tree for...£30! Bargain!!
This morning Esme has her first injection :( but then we are meeting Clare and Freya :) so lots of photo's this evening I suspect!! Hope you all have great fridays...Especially crunchie! (remember the advert.....)


----------



## new mummy2010

Guess what ...................I HAVE STARTED TO PACK MY BELONGINGS UP THIS MORNING!!

Tis a wee bit scary i have lived in my flat for 11 years now me and Reece first then me, Reece & Lee and now all 4 of us ..........i think i will shed a wee tear when we depart all of the 5 mins down the road lol!

Well im off to catch up as had a crazy crazy bust day yesterday ,my friend and i got lost finding the theory test center and she mad eit with a minute to spare and failed :(

So she consouled her self with buying an outfit for her xmas do and some crimbo pressies then her card got declined so she had to use her bill money..........then she got home put her tree up with lissy her little one and the lights blew .....oops not a good day for my friend!!!

We went to measure up for carpet and wallpaper at the new house last night and Lee couldnt contain himself to set up the new tv ......so now the old one is sat in the hallway as a toe stumping hazard!

Hope everyone is well, what are we all doing today ???

Is everyone feeling christmassey yet , i need some crimbo smileys yayayayay
xx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: 

:blush: 

Only read this page but managed to see lots of :cry: I missed you girls. I've had a mind blowing few days. Very overwhelming.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie my darling, what's wrong? :hugs:


----------



## poas

You ok Jaynie?xx


----------



## Crunchie

Wow Hayley that sounds fun ! All that space eh ?

Liss - enjoy cuddles with Freya x

Hey jaynie - hugs xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Just a quick hello :wave: because I got up really late (LO and I slept til 9) and have masses to do today, and many errands to run on my little car less feet. The day will begin with rabbit drugs :wacko: Had weirdest dream about a pedal power hoover, a diddy tricycle thing that picked up bits in a small filter, that I asked my bro for for Christmas, and wanted it in yellow. Gave you a work out while you hoovered :shrug: Kind of dream April would have methinks. :haha: Gotta clean out the fridge today at some point too, not my kind of sport but lemonade or something sticky has dribbled in it.

Happy Fridays all, good luck to those working and have fun/productive/creative/sporty/lazy days everyone else :thumbup:

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hello HAPPY 1ST DECEMBER calendar time wooooooohoooooooo
> 
> sEzi -my nana always buys me an advent still yes i know im a big kid ,and this year i have a GLEE oneso every morning i will think of you :D
> 
> B- How is bunnypops?
> 
> today im going to hopefullybuysome thingsfor the lounge in the new house and get my SS yippeeee
> 
> what are you all doing today? i havent caught up properly as we are on a schedule to get out of the house
> 
> i hope everyone is ok though
> 
> april did you get the links for ebay?
> 
> also lissy your parcel should come today let me know xxx
> 
> i did thankyou Hayley, im watching them :)Click to expand...


Did you win the outfits April? Or have they not ended yet?



poas said:


> Hayley I am sorry,I wrote a thankyou post yesterday-I love it so much I will dress Esme in it later when we go out for my bro's bday meal and post pics tonight.
> Thankyou very much xxxxxx

Oh thats brill glad it arrived safely i must of missed your post :dohh:



addie25 said:


> View attachment 304992
> 
> 
> After all that cramping yesterday here is my belly. The girls were stretching out!!


:cloud9:Look at the double bump:happydance:growing now Addie lol at barfing at DH's breath :haha:




HollyMonkey said:


> Remember at my wedding our witnesses offered us an evening at the Russian Cabaret in Paris? Well we're going this Saturday, finally found a babysitter! :happydance: Going to try all my glam dresses on tomorrow to see what works with le bump!

:thumbup:yay get ya glad rags on !!


----------



## kit_cat

:cake: Happy birthday Trin :cake:

I really hope you get to enjoy your day and are spoiled rotten my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Well, I ache all over today...did far too much exercise yesterday for one so unfit but I feel if I don't take my opportunities, I'll never get anywhere. Anyway, hobbling round like I'm more decrepit than I actually am!

Soooo, it's Friday!! :happydance: I have a person from a glazing company coming to survey my broken window today, so hopefully it will be all fixed soon rather than in it's boarded up state.

God..I'm so boring aren't I? I've been chastised for my mundaneness since being on mat leave :( I think I'll just make some stuff up to be a bit more interesting :haha:

Have great Friday's all :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Such a headache and swollen eyes. Arseface is still asleep in the lounge and I daren't wake him.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Such a headache and swollen eyes. Arseface is still asleep in the lounge and I daren't wake him.

Sezi :hugs: You're worth more than this.


----------



## Sarachka

*Happy Birthday Trin!!! Have a fantastic day!*


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Such a headache and swollen eyes. Arseface is still asleep in the lounge and I daren't wake him.
> 
> Sezi :hugs: You're worth more than this.Click to expand...

Yeah I know, honestly I do know that I am. But it's just a hard to do anything other than stay


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Guess what ...................I HAVE STARTED TO PACK MY BELONGINGS UP THIS MORNING!!
> 
> Tis a wee bit scary i have lived in my flat for 11 years now me and Reece first then me, Reece & Lee and now all 4 of us ..........i think i will shed a wee tear when we depart all of the 5 mins down the road lol!
> 
> Well im off to catch up as had a crazy crazy bust day yesterday ,my friend and i got lost finding the theory test center and she mad eit with a minute to spare and failed :(
> 
> So she consouled her self with buying an outfit for her xmas do and some crimbo pressies then her card got declined so she had to use her bill money..........then she got home put her tree up with lissy her little one and the lights blew .....oops not a good day for my friend!!!
> 
> We went to measure up for carpet and wallpaper at the new house last night and Lee couldnt contain himself to set up the new tv ......so now the old one is sat in the hallway as a toe stumping hazard!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, what are we all doing today ???
> 
> Is everyone feeling christmassey yet , i need some crimbo smileys yayayayay
> xx

Woohooooooo!! Yay for your new abode!! It's always a bit :cry: when you leave somewhere with lots of memories but just think about all the new ones you're about to make. Happy times ahead I hope :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> Sarah sorry. That is all I shall say xx
> I am so happy today as....I like saving money-it is a hobby that has stayed with me from when it was an utter necessity with Harri.Anyways, I am on all the local facebook for sale things and have just bought esme 5 NEW outfits (next,debenhams,mamas and papas) a really cool playgym that is also a chair and is £40 in shop,and a christmas tree for...£30! Bargain!!
> This morning Esme has her first injection :( but then we are meeting Clare and Freya :) so lots of photo's this evening I suspect!! Hope you all have great fridays...Especially crunchie! (remember the advert.....)


Hey Lissy did u post pic's of Esme in her outfit:shrug:im failing again to catch up:dohh:
and and will i have facebook for sale pages i nuv bargains ????:thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> :hi:
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Only read this page but managed to see lots of :cry: I missed you girls. I've had a mind blowing few days. Very overwhelming.

Hey Jaynie baby whats been going down sugarplum:cry:




Bethany i really hop missbunnykins is feeling better soon :kiss: and have fun fridge cleaning hehe!!


Kit the glazier may be a hotty:blush:

Crunch you pob answered me a milliontrillionzillion times but did mr crunch find out bout his job? And will you be sure to post pictures of miss L with the big red guy:thumbup:

April is miss Faye Maye better this morning:shrug:i hope so sickness is horrid:hugs:for Faye


Sarachka im going to get round to Pm 'ing you:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Such a headache and swollen eyes. Arseface is still asleep in the lounge and I daren't wake him.
> 
> Sezi :hugs: You're worth more than this.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know, honestly I do know that I am. But it's just a hard to do anything other than stayClick to expand...

Do you think that what you put up with is easy?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Such a headache and swollen eyes. Arseface is still asleep in the lounge and I daren't wake him.
> 
> Sezi :hugs: You're worth more than this.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know, honestly I do know that I am. But it's just a hard to do anything other than stayClick to expand...
> 
> Do you think that what you put up with is easy?Click to expand...


No but it is _easier_. I don't want the shame of explaining to people what happened or for them to either pity or judge me. I don't want to have to tell my family. I don't want to bump into him or have to arrange visits for him etc. I want to get all the money he owes me back and leaving him would mean leaving that money I think.


----------



## new mummy2010

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRIN HAVE A FAB DAY XXX:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Essie

Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Such a headache and swollen eyes. Arseface is still asleep in the lounge and I daren't wake him.
> 
> Sezi :hugs: You're worth more than this.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know, honestly I do know that I am. But it's just a hard to do anything other than stayClick to expand...
> 
> Do you think that what you put up with is easy?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but it is _easier_. I don't want the shame of explaining to people what happened or for them to either pity or judge me. I don't want to have to tell my family. I don't want to bump into him or have to arrange visits for him etc. I want to get all the money he owes me back and leaving him would mean leaving that money I think.Click to expand...

I understand completely, I honestly do. It's just easier for me to see your situation through logical and unemotional eyes, just as you would see mine. I don't think, based on everything you've told us, that you will see your money again no matter what happens. By what means could he afford to pay you back? You support him. Please, please, please my darling, if you do nothing else, at least secure your accounts so that he cannot continue to abuse you like this. What's worrying is that this is becoming far too much like the norm for you to deal with. What kind of way is that for anyone to live let alone a pregnant lady? I'm so sorry, although don't mistake my words for pity, I just care and I definitely don't judge you :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:

Oh essie - this is what they do .... They tease you with big sleeps and when you get complacent BANG ! Lauren is like an alarm clock .... 5am she wants food lol ! I am lucky that she will go back to bed no probs ..... I just would prefer first feed at 6 !:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Happy birthday trin a ling xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Been at Tarq's concert and birthday ring and it was so sweet. I will upload pics later. I didn't have breakfast so I'm having a delish organic veg pie and salad at work :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Thank you for all my birthday wishes :cloud9::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Such a headache and swollen eyes. Arseface is still asleep in the lounge and I daren't wake him.
> 
> Sezi :hugs: You're worth more than this.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know, honestly I do know that I am. But it's just a hard to do anything other than stayClick to expand...
> 
> Do you think that what you put up with is easy?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but it is _easier_. I don't want the shame of explaining to people what happened or for them to either pity or judge me. I don't want to have to tell my family. I don't want to bump into him or have to arrange visits for him etc. I want to get all the money he owes me back and leaving him would mean leaving that money I think.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand completely, I honestly do. It's just easier for me to see your situation through logical and unemotional eyes, just as you would see mine. I don't think, based on everything you've told us, that you will see your money again no matter what happens. By what means could he afford to pay you back? You support him. Please, please, please my darling, if you do nothing else, at least secure your accounts so that he cannot continue to abuse you like this. What's worrying is that this is becoming far too much like the norm for you to deal with. What kind of way is that for anyone to live let alone a pregnant lady? I'm so sorry, although don't mistake my words for pity, I just care and I definitely don't judge you :hugs:Click to expand...

see this is how i would of explained it but i guess im not as good as Kit :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i will catch up in a bit im just stupidky tired after 2 hours sleep! Faye feels better, but sooo pale and tired, but i think the worst is over :), James and Angel seem fine for now!


----------



## Sarachka

So he's just woken up and gone out without really talking because he's angry at me bc "you don't wake people up to shout at them" oh really? Are you really trying to claim that being woken up is more of a hardship than discovering that £250 has magically gone from your account?! Seriously?! He expected me to check my account and think "oh alright I'll just go back to sleep and bring this little matter up next time I see that cheeky fellow"

Fucking hell I can't take this. My head is about to exPlode with pressure and pain. I know he will calm down and become reasonable in a couple of hours so I might call him then. I just can't believe I'm dealing with all of his crap


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:

Aw Essie...I know how you feel although we're very lucky that Cara really sleeps 11-12 hours pretty much every night now. You might find that Lyra is just one of those babies who won't sleep through consistently until she begins weaning and her tummy no longer wakes her up for feeds. Probably not what you want to hear though :dohh: Does she sleep a lot in the day Essie?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i will catch up in a bit im just stupidky tired after 2 hours sleep! Faye feels better, but sooo pale and tired, but i think the worst is over :), James and Angel seem fine for now!

Poor soul, I really hope she's ok now and that you all don't land up with it. Sounds horrible, I hate being sick :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So he's just woken up and gone out without really talking because he's angry at me bc "you don't wake people up to shout at them" oh really? Are you really trying to claim that being woken up is more of a hardship than discovering that £250 has magically gone from your account?! Seriously?! He expected me to check my account and think "oh alright I'll just go back to sleep and bring this little matter up next time I see that cheeky fellow"
> 
> Fucking hell I can't take this. My head is about to exPlode with pressure and pain. I know he will calm down and become reasonable in a couple of hours so I might call him then. I just can't believe I'm dealing with all of his crap

Honestly Sezi..it all reminds me so much of my past experiences. The unbelievable highs when he's being nice and you're not fighting, the gut wrenching lows when he won't talk about things HE'S done wrong and the lingering dread knowing that nothing ever gets resolved, it just hangs in the air invisibly waiting to resurface. You need to cut off his supply of never ending trust and cash. Love SHOULD be unconditional but only if it works both ways in an adult relationship.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:
> 
> Aw Essie...I know how you feel although we're very lucky that Cara really sleeps 11-12 hours pretty much every night now. You might find that Lyra is just one of those babies who won't sleep through consistently until she begins weaning and her tummy no longer wakes her up for feeds. Probably not what you want to hear though :dohh: Does she sleep a lot in the day Essie?Click to expand...

She slept quite a bit yesterday, so that probably didn't help the night waking. Generally she sleeps 10-5/6 which is fine. After she feeds them she will has another couple of hours. She doses a bit in the evening, or sits happily with us which is fine. She normally naps a few times during the day too. it was just a bit of a shock to be up so many times during the night, how easily we forget what it was like at the beginning when a few hours in a row would have been a luxury :haha:


----------



## poas

Hayley I'll post tonight at 8pm lol. 
Injections were hideous and nurse was half hr late so now Esme is asleep but I need to feed her,change her, pick something up that I bought and get to Clare all in...1hr 20 mins. tata!

ps-Sarah...I always try stay quiet and the butt in and annoy you, but I agree wholeheartedly with Kit. I also think that whilst YOU can put up with this, do you want your child to? Or to have money going missing that is needed for nappies and milk?
Its a shit situation you are in xx


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:
> 
> Aw Essie...I know how you feel although we're very lucky that Cara really sleeps 11-12 hours pretty much every night now. You might find that Lyra is just one of those babies who won't sleep through consistently until she begins weaning and her tummy no longer wakes her up for feeds. Probably not what you want to hear though :dohh: Does she sleep a lot in the day Essie?Click to expand...
> 
> She slept quite a bit yesterday, so that probably didn't help the night waking. Generally she sleeps 10-5/6 which is fine. After she feeds them she will has another couple of hours. She doses a bit in the evening, or sits happily with us which is fine. She normally naps a few times during the day too. it was just a bit of a shock to be up so many times during the night, how easily we forget what it was like at the beginning when a few hours in a row would have been a luxury :haha:Click to expand...

I know...I'm convinced that this short memory we develop is the reason the human race continues to exist :haha:
I think the main reason Cara now sleeps well at night is that she hardly sleep in the day. if she has a total of 2 hours sleep over the course of the whole day, it means she's been very tired. It keeps me on my toes through the day but I'd rather have it that way round. Like you, I cannot imagine how I coped feeding every 1 1/2-2hours through the night. Definitely automatic pilot!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka, big hairy monkey hugs :hugs: The realistic outcome I can't help seeing is even if you don't make any decisions now then with a baby they'll all happen rather automatically, unless of course your OH changes once the baby arrives :shrug: For a start he's going to be woken up ALOT by the baby, and your protective instinct will kick in big time, motherhood brings with it a certain aggressivity that you never know you had. You will be out to protect number one :baby: Poofuck situation though. :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie my darling, what's wrong? :hugs:

Molly you must be KNACKERED.

Just this 7 year itch stuff I have going on. I REALLY don't want to TTC with Adam in case we don't make it through but I suspect that will end things with him. Like he will say see ya.

:nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> You ok Jaynie?xx

I reckon i'll live. Just my head is in the shed. I NEVER thought that I would consider ending things with Adam and it's thrown me all out. Everything he does has snapped in me and I can suddenly no longer put up with his crap. 

This happened the other nigth after he started swearing at me and saying the house was a 'f*cking sh*t hole' and I was like 'well do something about it then' and we had a big row and I told him that he was miserable, I called him a c*nt, said that living with him was w*nk. I am like his mother. Then all the stuff with texting Joe hasn't helped. Joe admitted last night that he has feelings and said that he isn't texting anymore and then HE UNADDED ME FROM FACEBOOK (I hate that ya know)


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://cdnet.myxer.com/tn/c/1056706/big/?t=20081219200055


*Have a wonderful day my darling!* :hugs: :kiss: :friends:


----------



## poas

Sarah can't Jaynie come and live with you and you 2 bring up bubba? :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:

Ditto Essie thats exactly how i fel today ,Nate actually slept well last night but the 3 previous nights have been pooey thanks to colds ,jabs and teeth so i am shattered all the same im going to go next friday though cos i dont want to miss all the crimbo stuff!!

I am very :growlmad: with Reece i have had his head on the phone this morning thats why i have been AWOL its a very embarrassing reason too and im so MAD needless to say he is grounded big style and i have then gone on to find a lighter under his bed and melted candel wax in a lego boat:growlmad::growlmad:



Sarah i promise to PM you hunny as i know you know we have similer OH's :cry:we must be mad :hugs:


umm cant think now but i wil be bak laters as i have to go to town soon :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Such a headache and swollen eyes. Arseface is still asleep in the lounge and I daren't wake him.
> 
> Sezi :hugs: You're worth more than this.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know, honestly I do know that I am. But it's just a hard to do anything other than stayClick to expand...

Isn't it? When I was younger the decision to end a relationship was so much easier than this. This must be harder for you though with the bebe and all. 

I do believe that it will work out for you though lover. You seem ok on your own so at least should it come to that we know that you wouldn't be despondant... 

I nuv you. I hope he sorts his attitude out!


----------



## addie25

Good morning/afternoon!!

Have a happy birthday Trin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you fully enjoy your day!!!!!!

My day:
1. Finish registering
2. Go order cribs, bedding, and other nursery furniture. I will set it so it arrives in April so we have a month to set up.
3. Maybe some Cristmas shoppin if I have the energy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope poor Faye gets better soon April :nope:

Jaynie, hairy monkey hugs for you too :hugs: I don't know what to add really, these situations are always messy and are like untangling a ball of wool. I hope you have a moment of epiphany over what you really want with Adam :hug:

Kit I envy you having a glass fitter man in today :cloud9: Though I had a wood delivery man yesterday so I can't complain that my days aren't action packed enough. :haha: Give your legs an icy cold shower :thumbup:

Bambi the bunny did some healthy stools in the night and my drug administration was not at all bad this morning, so I am almost a fully qualified vet now. By the end of the course of rabbit antibiotics I'll be able to open my own veterinary surgery. No Rottweilers allowed though, just small cute fluffy animals.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/hamster3.gif


----------



## addie25

If you do the same thing over and over again you can't expect different results. My advice is to change up what you do. Change you account numbers and let him know what he has done is serious. It's up to u if you eventually want to leave. You have to do what is best for you and baby.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i will catch up in a bit im just stupidky tired after 2 hours sleep! Faye feels better, but sooo pale and tired, but i think the worst is over :), James and Angel seem fine for now!
> 
> Poor soul, I really hope she's ok now and that you all don't land up with it. Sounds horrible, I hate being sick :nope:Click to expand...

after James i dont think being sick will bother me that much, as long as the girls arent sick or James thats the worst seeing them ill and not being able to do anything about it, i almost cried last night when Faye said she didnt like it in such a frail voice :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got the easiest but high level nommo lunch- I went to the market and got a spit roast chicken, nommo level 10. And just diced some aubergine, courgette and tomato which is steaming, and have red kidney beans and lentils heating in a pan. So no real cooking to speak of but lots of nommo in a few moments :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Sarah can't Jaynie come and live with you and you 2 bring up bubba? :)

This is the best idea I've heard all year


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Holly and I ate sausages at the market :blush: They were irresistable, all hot and greasy, and the nice lady gave Holly an extra one for free.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hayley I'll post tonight at 8pm lol.
> Injections were hideous and nurse was half hr late so now Esme is asleep but I need to feed her,change her, pick something up that I bought and get to Clare all in...1hr 20 mins. tata!
> 
> ps-Sarah...I always try stay quiet and the butt in and annoy you, but I agree wholeheartedly with Kit. I also think that whilst YOU can put up with this, do you want your child to? Or to have money going missing that is needed for nappies and milk?
> Its a shit situation you are in xx

Poor Esme...I hope she doesn't have any lingering effects, it's so upsetting hearing the scream they let out :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie my darling, what's wrong? :hugs:
> 
> Molly you must be KNACKERED.
> 
> Just this 7 year itch stuff I have going on. I REALLY don't want to TTC with Adam in case we don't make it through but I suspect that will end things with him. Like he will say see ya.
> 
> :nope:Click to expand...

Jaynie..do you mean that if you're not TTC with Adam, you think he'll end it?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> You ok Jaynie?xx
> 
> I reckon i'll live. Just my head is in the shed. I NEVER thought that I would consider ending things with Adam and it's thrown me all out. Everything he does has snapped in me and I can suddenly no longer put up with his crap.
> 
> This happened the other nigth after he started swearing at me and saying the house was a 'f*cking sh*t hole' and I was like 'well do something about it then' and we had a big row and I told him that he was miserable, I called him a c*nt, said that living with him was w*nk. I am like his mother. Then all the stuff with texting Joe hasn't helped. Joe admitted last night that he has feelings and said that he isn't texting anymore and then HE UNADDED ME FROM FACEBOOK (I hate that ya know)Click to expand...

Well, I hate to say it but I think Joe just simplified your situation. Maybe better to deal with yours and Adam's situation first before thinking about Joe in any way, shape or form? I think you being in touch with Joe at this time most likely foggied your mind even further..like overload. There's a reason why you are in touch with Joe the way you are or have been..you just need to be honest with yourself about it and acknowledge it. Sorry if that's really unhelpful Jaynie :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:
> 
> Ditto Essie thats exactly how i fel today ,Nate actually slept well last night but the 3 previous nights have been pooey thanks to colds ,jabs and teeth so i am shattered all the same im going to go next friday though cos i dont want to miss all the crimbo stuff!!
> 
> I am very :growlmad: with Reece i have had his head on the phone this morning thats why i have been AWOL its a very embarrassing reason too and im so MAD needless to say he is grounded big style and i have then gone on to find a lighter under his bed and melted candel wax in a lego boat:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah i promise to PM you hunny as i know you know we have similer OH's :cry:we must be mad :hugs:
> 
> 
> umm cant think now but i wil be bak laters as i have to go to town soon :kiss:Click to expand...

Oh dear, Reece is being a rascal eh? Could it be a bit of attention seeking since Nate came?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:
> 
> Aw Essie...I know how you feel although we're very lucky that Cara really sleeps 11-12 hours pretty much every night now. You might find that Lyra is just one of those babies who won't sleep through consistently until she begins weaning and her tummy no longer wakes her up for feeds. Probably not what you want to hear though :dohh: Does she sleep a lot in the day Essie?Click to expand...
> 
> She slept quite a bit yesterday, so that probably didn't help the night waking. Generally she sleeps 10-5/6 which is fine. After she feeds them she will has another couple of hours. She doses a bit in the evening, or sits happily with us which is fine. She normally naps a few times during the day too. it was just a bit of a shock to be up so many times during the night, how easily we forget what it was like at the beginning when a few hours in a row would have been a luxury :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know...I'm convinced that this short memory we develop is the reason the human race continues to exist :haha:
> I think the main reason Cara now sleeps well at night is that she hardly sleep in the day. if she has a total of 2 hours sleep over the course of the whole day, it means she's been very tired. It keeps me on my toes through the day but I'd rather have it that way round. Like you, I cannot imagine how I coped feeding every 1 1/2-2hours through the night. Definitely automatic pilot!Click to expand...

It's funny how different they are isn't it? If Lyra doesn't have naps in the day she gets so grumpy and is a nightmare to get to sleep as she's so over tired. She does vary how much she sleeps each day though.


----------



## addie25

Here is the furniture and bedding I am ordering.

Bedding

Changer

Cribs


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Sarah can't Jaynie come and live with you and you 2 bring up bubba? :)
> 
> This is the best idea I've heard all yearClick to expand...

God me too :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:
> 
> Aw Essie...I know how you feel although we're very lucky that Cara really sleeps 11-12 hours pretty much every night now. You might find that Lyra is just one of those babies who won't sleep through consistently until she begins weaning and her tummy no longer wakes her up for feeds. Probably not what you want to hear though :dohh: Does she sleep a lot in the day Essie?Click to expand...
> 
> She slept quite a bit yesterday, so that probably didn't help the night waking. Generally she sleeps 10-5/6 which is fine. After she feeds them she will has another couple of hours. She doses a bit in the evening, or sits happily with us which is fine. She normally naps a few times during the day too. it was just a bit of a shock to be up so many times during the night, how easily we forget what it was like at the beginning when a few hours in a row would have been a luxury :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know...I'm convinced that this short memory we develop is the reason the human race continues to exist :haha:
> I think the main reason Cara now sleeps well at night is that she hardly sleep in the day. if she has a total of 2 hours sleep over the course of the whole day, it means she's been very tired. It keeps me on my toes through the day but I'd rather have it that way round. Like you, I cannot imagine how I coped feeding every 1 1/2-2hours through the night. Definitely automatic pilot!Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how different they are isn't it? If Lyra doesn't have naps in the day she gets so grumpy and is a nightmare to get to sleep as she's so over tired. She does vary how much she sleeps each day though.Click to expand...

I really hope it just comes with the hormone package again like it did with Holly, the night feed business. Coz at the moment if I have to get up in the night for a wee or whatever it's really hard work!!:wacko:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit that's what I mean... That he will think all is lost. I'm considering secret contraception. Or lying about fertile times :-k. 

I know with the whole Joe stuff, I just think Facebook is one step too far lol. I'm glad he said it because if he hadn't I was going to its neither productive nor fair on Adam :nope:

I told him that the next time I get an inclination to be pissed at him and/or whinge about the same old same old I will be ending it. I can't keep in looking after both of us and getting no thanks for it. He's moody and mean and miserable and racist and so negative!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's beautiful addie and has made my eyes well up with tears!


----------



## cassie04

Just nipped on to say hey! Just finished my lunch and now im ready to nip back to the classroom! Iv got reading assessments to do alll afternoon fun fun fun! but I did make a Christmas tree display this morning using the kids hands! I got them to make green hand prints using green paint then I cut around the million little handprints and made a Christmas treeby over lapping the hands! It looks amazing!

Anyway I just wanted to say hi! I don't mean to neglect b and b! Hopefully be on soon xxx

P.s I had a Xmas present shaped chocolate in my calendar today hahah


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to do stuff. :bodyb: Laters gaters, I'll be back after cycling and fridge cleaning and laundry and general cleaning and tidying, around Cassie's decaf time I suspect :coffee:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Thanks B!! I can't believe I can finally do all of this!!!!!!! Ej loves the cribs and bedding so I am very happy.


----------



## emandi

Hello turtles :hi:

https://www.123glitter.com/comments-graphics/file/11230.gif


----------



## addie25

:rofl::rofl::haha::haha: Sooo funny!!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit that's what I mean... That he will think all is lost. I'm considering secret contraception. Or lying about fertile times :-k.
> 
> I know with the whole Joe stuff, I just think Facebook is one step too far lol. I'm glad he said it because if he hadn't I was going to its neither productive nor fair on Adam :nope:
> 
> I told him that the next time I get an inclination to be pissed at him and/or whinge about the same old same old I will be ending it. I can't keep in looking after both of us and getting no thanks for it. He's moody and mean and miserable and racist and so negative!

I know you are angry and upset with him now but surely he must have some redeeming qualities? Would you have been with him all this time if he didn't? Have you just lost sight of the good stuff or has he really changed that much?


----------



## kit_cat

Oh addie...your nursery things are beautiful :cloud9: Imagine what it'll be like with two gurgling bundles in there :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hello turtles :hi:
> 
> https://www.123glitter.com/comments-graphics/file/11230.gif

:rofl:

Love it emandi! How are you m'love? :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I bet it will be loud in there :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Our cat fell asleep on DH and he was like how cute is this. And I got so excited bc he has never had a baby fall asleep on him with their little mouth open so peaceful. I can't wait to see him with our girls. He will melt the 1st time the fall asleep on him!!!! I melt when other peoples kids fall asleep on me I am going to start crying when our girls do. They are so innocent and just need your love!!!!

I want my friend to have her baby already!!!! She is due this week and has been in labour for a week I want to hold a little baby :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:
> 
> Aw Essie...I know how you feel although we're very lucky that Cara really sleeps 11-12 hours pretty much every night now. You might find that Lyra is just one of those babies who won't sleep through consistently until she begins weaning and her tummy no longer wakes her up for feeds. Probably not what you want to hear though :dohh: Does she sleep a lot in the day Essie?Click to expand...
> 
> She slept quite a bit yesterday, so that probably didn't help the night waking. Generally she sleeps 10-5/6 which is fine. After she feeds them she will has another couple of hours. She doses a bit in the evening, or sits happily with us which is fine. She normally naps a few times during the day too. it was just a bit of a shock to be up so many times during the night, how easily we forget what it was like at the beginning when a few hours in a row would have been a luxury :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know...I'm convinced that this short memory we develop is the reason the human race continues to exist :haha:
> I think the main reason Cara now sleeps well at night is that she hardly sleep in the day. if she has a total of 2 hours sleep over the course of the whole day, it means she's been very tired. It keeps me on my toes through the day but I'd rather have it that way round. Like you, I cannot imagine how I coped feeding every 1 1/2-2hours through the night. Definitely automatic pilot!Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how different they are isn't it? If Lyra doesn't have naps in the day she gets so grumpy and is a nightmare to get to sleep as she's so over tired. She does vary how much she sleeps each day though.Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope it just comes with the hormone package again like it did with Holly, the night feed business. Coz at the moment if I have to get up in the night for a wee or whatever it's really hard work!!:wacko:Click to expand...

You'll just adjust the way you did with Holly and I'm sure you'll have a good sleeper again :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:



> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit that's what I mean... That he will think all is lost. I'm considering secret contraception. Or lying about fertile times :-k.
> 
> I know with the whole Joe stuff, I just think Facebook is one step too far lol. I'm glad he said it because if he hadn't I was going to its neither productive nor fair on Adam :nope:
> 
> I told him that the next time I get an inclination to be pissed at him and/or whinge about the same old same old I will be ending it. I can't keep in looking after both of us and getting no thanks for it. He's moody and mean and miserable and racist and so negative!
> 
> I know you are angry and upset with him now but surely he must have some redeeming qualities? Would you have been with him all this time if he didn't? Have you just lost sight of the good stuff or has he really changed that much?Click to expand...

Well... I have been saying to him for a year that I wouldn't have got back with him had he acted like he does. It's as of I've just had enough. Like I've reached an invisible limit. This happened last time this is why we split up. Last time I was more sure because I was at uni and he was jealous. He's still jealous but I'm no longer at uni... I don't know Kit. I love him and my heart would be on the floor without him. I am so confused with that. But sometimes when it's bad I feel so sorry for myself thinking that if I don't end it my life will be like this. Thinking about Him all the time and getting nothing but negativity. 

I'm not making any decisions before Christmas, because we were having problems before I agreed with myself that I'd give it to the end of January - I am going to honour that. 

I might watch eclipse to cheer myself up :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

:coffee:

DH is home early and has taken Holly to the shops on her tricycle- he has to do an elaborate befriending process each Friday at the moment since he doesn't see her much in the week and she's all funny with him when he comes home early. But the tricycle soon sorts it out :haha: I need that hoovering tricycle in my dream for Holly to ride round the house, now there's a kid's toy that would really sell!

Done the laundry and complete scrub out of fridge and fixed a broken toilet seat and done my 40 mins cycling and some play with Holly- about to attack the bathroom, small loo and kitchen now :thumbup:

Wow interesting post there monkey woman


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit that's what I mean... That he will think all is lost. I'm considering secret contraception. Or lying about fertile times :-k.
> 
> I know with the whole Joe stuff, I just think Facebook is one step too far lol. I'm glad he said it because if he hadn't I was going to its neither productive nor fair on Adam :nope:
> 
> I told him that the next time I get an inclination to be pissed at him and/or whinge about the same old same old I will be ending it. I can't keep in looking after both of us and getting no thanks for it. He's moody and mean and miserable and racist and so negative!
> 
> I know you are angry and upset with him now but surely he must have some redeeming qualities? Would you have been with him all this time if he didn't? Have you just lost sight of the good stuff or has he really changed that much?Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I have been saying to him for a year that I wouldn't have got back with him had he acted like he does. It's as of I've just had enough. Like I've reached an invisible limit. This happened last time this is why we split up. Last time I was more sure because I was at uni and he was jealous. He's still jealous but I'm no longer at uni... I don't know Kit. I love him and my heart would be on the floor without him. I am so confused with that. But sometimes when it's bad I feel so sorry for myself thinking that if I don't end it my life will be like this. Thinking about Him all the time and getting nothing but negativity.
> 
> I'm not making any decisions before Christmas, because we were having problems before I agreed with myself that I'd give it to the end of January - I am going to honour that.
> 
> I might watch eclipse to cheer myself up :)Click to expand...

Ah these love issues are hard and generally unless you're an elderly married couple once niggles and doubts and questions like yours arise they tend to only gather mass like a rolling snowball. But it takes time and that's the horrible part, the not knowing part, where you are now (not that I'm saying you're splitting up! And my situation was different because I was already seeing someone, current DH!) It took me about a year to split up with my ex and I kind of knew things were broken beyond repair but one does try to keep patching up for a long time:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Thanks B!! I can't believe I can finally do all of this!!!!!!! Ej loves the cribs and bedding so I am very happy.

You deserve it Addie so much! Such a journey, but my what a fabulous destination your train will be arriving at next summer:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Love the bum wrigglers Emandi! :xmas13:


----------



## newbie_ttc

tgif girls! :hi:

:cake: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRIN-A-LIN!! *:cake:

:hug: for jaynie and :hug: for sarachka... i hate you two are dealing with crap. Addie was very right. you can't keep doing the same thing and expecting different results. if you want something you've never had then you have to do something you've never done. i hope things sort themselves out very soon for you both. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

James has been quite irritable last few hours not sleeping properly and looks a bit pale really hope he doesn't have it :(


----------



## Essie

I bought a Christmas hat in tesco for Lyra but it doesn't fit :brat:


----------



## Essie

Lyra has learnt to bite when breastfeeding, how do I make this stop? Feels like she's about to bite my nipple off. It's as she unlatches she bites down, brings tears to my eyes, that little tooth is so sharp!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ouch yes bitey boobs! Bad luck for you she teethed early is all I can say Essie!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished all my housework and just having a chillax before getting dinner ready and then swimming. Took some pics of my POSH LEATHER GLOVES for you that my mum got me for Christmas a couple of years ago, and my red beret and ostrich stole (how fancy pants is my ostrich?!!)_*which I will wear to the cabaret tomorrow *_:happydance: And 2 little evening bags I have, I'll decide which to take tomorrow when I'm dressed! And Holly being a total toddler in front of me!!
OMG I'M SO EXCITED!! Hope they play that Russian fast violin music that makes you want to do funny dancing!!
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7









014.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









015.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









016.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

I _never_ get to wear my ostrich in real life!! It's all jeans and grey jogging bottoms for me!

How are you doing Sarachka? :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

You are going to look so sexy, B! :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished all my housework and just having a chillax before getting dinner ready and then swimming. Took some pics of my POSH LEATHER GLOVES for you that my mum got me for Christmas a couple of years ago, and my red beret and ostrich stole (how fancy pants is my ostrich?!!)_*which I will wear to the cabaret tomorrow *_:happydance: And 2 little evening bags I have, I'll decide which to take tomorrow when I'm dressed! And Holly being a total toddler in front of me!!
> OMG I'M SO EXCITED!! Hope they play that Russian fast violin music that makes you want to do funny dancing!!

Here is one of my Russian favourites to wet your appetite 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-La6YawIBqk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie and Sarah... :hugs:

I am so sorry you both are going through this. I also have BTDT, so I know how you feel. Just know that there really is a light at the end of the tunnel and that you honestly can be happy without them, as hard as it may seem right now. 

And I think that would be such a great idea for you two to have a place together and raise baby :cloud9: That sounds blissful!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I've been in bed all day I have only got up to pee a couple of times and fix a drink and a slice of toast. I really just can't move, too exhausted both emotionally and physically


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hugs: i wish i could give you a real one doll :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

:hugs: Sezi :hugs:

Can you order in some food? So you can get a more substantial meal? Babies need lots of food to grow healthy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra has learnt to bite when breastfeeding, how do I make this stop? Feels like she's about to bite my nipple off. It's as she unlatches she bites down, brings tears to my eyes, that little tooth is so sharp!

Oh no Essie..you're supposed to not react but how on earth you don't react to that is a mystery!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> :hugs: Sezi :hugs:
> 
> Can you order in some food? So you can get a more substantial meal? Babies need lots of food to grow healthy :hugs:

I agree..or even just open a tin of soup? You need nourishment :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Newbs :wave: Luna


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> :hugs: Sezi :hugs:
> 
> Can you order in some food? So you can get a more substantial meal? Babies need lots of food to grow healthy :hugs:




kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sezi :hugs:
> 
> Can you order in some food? So you can get a more substantial meal? Babies need lots of food to grow healthy :hugs:
> 
> I agree..or even just open a tin of soup? You need nourishment :munch:Click to expand...

Thanks to OHfuckface I have no money to buy food


----------



## Mollykins

F*** sticks... this day has gone to a bunch of shitake mushrooms. 

Trin, Happy Happy Birthday love muffin.

Jaynie and Sez, suffice it to say, I agree with and also the suggestion that you two turtle doves live together in a house. I bet you both would be treated MUCH better. AS YOU SO DESERVE! 

Forgotten all else so hello to all. I nuv.


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Sarah :hugs: Can you go stay with you mum for a few days? She would make you some nice yummy meals, right?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra has learnt to bite when breastfeeding, how do I make this stop? Feels like she's about to bite my nipple off. It's as she unlatches she bites down, brings tears to my eyes, that little tooth is so sharp!
> 
> Oh no Essie..you're supposed to not react but how on earth you don't react to that is a mystery!Click to expand...

I was reading earlier about breastfeeding and biting. The article basically said that if you yell in surprise/pain it may shock your baby and make them not do it again, but in all likelihood they will do it again to see what happens! I'm trying to watch her and anticipate when she's going to unlatch to try and prevent the biting. And she's only got one tooth so far, it can only get worse :shock:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... Judging by what's on this pages, the pages that I haven't caught up on have something important in them. Sez, I hope your ok. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Oh, Sarah :hugs: Can you go stay with you mum for a few days? She would make you some nice yummy meals, right?

I would like to stay with her and yeah She would look after me but she would want to know why I'm there. No one outside the turtles and my absolute BFF at work know that OH is anything less than perfect. Also it would mean no chance to sort things out with OH before Monday and work rolls around.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm sorry im moaning so much. Your support does mean a lot to me, so much. I'll try not to talk about it


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm sorry im moaning so much. Your support does mean a lot to me, so much. I'll try not to talk about it

You're not moaning, we are always here and you must keep talking to us. You need a safe outlet, let us be it :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

On the train, coming home from swimming! I nuv you Sarachka! Eat girl, eat, pinocchio hungry!


----------



## LunaLady

I agree with Kit - you are more than welcome to vent here. I have done a serious amount of venting and complaining and crying here and never once have any of you wonderful turtles made me feel bad for it - I got nothing but love and support. I think that is just what makes our little group so, so, amazing! There's no judgement here. :hugs:

I hope that you can find happiness, Sezi - you deserve it so much.


----------



## kit_cat

Ugh...I have that weird feeling I once got when I was pregnant...like impending doom..that I did something wrong maybe or that something bad is going to happen. I think the experts amongst us at the time said it was anxiety? I'm not anxious in the least but maybe it comes in all different forms :shrug: It's very unpleasant :(


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra fell asleep at 7pm last night and slept til we went to bed. Had a feed and then was ready to play :dohh: eventually got her back to sleep but only til 3am. At which point she gave up sleeping as she'd has enough. We thought maybe she was going to go for a longer sleep, say 7-6. I'm happy with her sleeping 10 til 6. It's baby club today but I'm too knackered to go so no tea, cake and chit chat for me :nope:
> 
> Ditto Essie thats exactly how i fel today ,Nate actually slept well last night but the 3 previous nights have been pooey thanks to colds ,jabs and teeth so i am shattered all the same im going to go next friday though cos i dont want to miss all the crimbo stuff!!
> 
> I am very :growlmad: with Reece i have had his head on the phone this morning thats why i have been AWOL its a very embarrassing reason too and im so MAD needless to say he is grounded big style and i have then gone on to find a lighter under his bed and melted candel wax in a lego boat:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah i promise to PM you hunny as i know you know we have similer OH's :cry:we must be mad :hugs:
> 
> 
> umm cant think now but i wil be bak laters as i have to go to town soon :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, Reece is being a rascal eh? Could it be a bit of attention seeking since Nate came?Click to expand...


Kit he goes through fazes of behaviour like this usually near the end of a school term or near a special occasion i dont know why because he really spoils it for himself and now Lee says we have to take his big christmas present back t the shop as we alaways give in and its serious messing with lighters -fire:cry::nope:i know he is right too but i do feel bad he did a similer sort of thing last december and we still gave in and all chipped in to buy a real expensive bmx (£480:dohh:)i dont know what to do he has had a talking too and is grounded until further notice had his xbox controllers,phone and tv remote confiscated and has been in his room apart from teatime since he came in from school he lies really badly too and trys to wriggle his way out of everything but he is 11 nowand needs to realise he needs to act more mature and grow up a bit and basically stp trying to impress his mates that all stand and laugh at him when he is d***ing about at school, what makes me:growlmad:is they are worse than Reece but he always takes it one step to far to impress and gets caught:growlmad:




addie25 said:


> Here is the furniture and bedding I am ordering.
> 
> View attachment 305559
> Bedding
> 
> View attachment 305560
> Changer
> 
> View attachment 305561
> Cribs


OMG BLUDDY ADORABLE:cloud9::cloud9:



emandi said:


> Hello turtles :hi:
> 
> https://www.123glitter.com/comments-graphics/file/11230.gif

Hi Emandi how is Emily? What does she want off Santa this year? How is beany ??:baby:Love the bottys!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Finished all my housework and just having a chillax before getting dinner ready and then swimming. Took some pics of my POSH LEATHER GLOVES for you that my mum got me for Christmas a couple of years ago, and my red beret and ostrich stole (how fancy pants is my ostrich?!!)_*which I will wear to the cabaret tomorrow *_:happydance: And 2 little evening bags I have, I'll decide which to take tomorrow when I'm dressed! And Holly being a total toddler in front of me!!
> OMG I'M SO EXCITED!! Hope they play that Russian fast violin music that makes you want to do funny dancing!!


Whit wooo you saucy minx:thumbup::winkwink:love the gloves



HollyMonkey said:


> I _never_ get to wear my ostrich in real life!! It's all jeans and grey jogging bottoms for me!
> 
> How are you doing Sarachka? :hugs:

And the pink sequin dress and the sexy knee high boots:winkwink:and sexy swimming cossie:thumbup:



LunaLady said:


> Oh, Sarah :hugs: Can you go stay with you mum for a few days? She would make you some nice yummy meals, right?

Have you anything to bung in the freezer? Has he wiped out the account:growlmad:maybe you could take some leave when you have reconciled and go stay make him realise whats gone:shrug:going to pm promise after my next post:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gooooooooorgeous swim :cloud9: I'm not allowed to have a water birth but at least I'm having a water pregnancy!

Though I forgot my blood monitor so had to get the train home so I was back in time for bloods which was a shame because it was a lovely crisp night for a stroll. Tant pis as they say in Frog.

Actually Sarachka I say Pinocchio is hungry but it's not true, it takes some serious malnutrition before baby is affected so a few days tummy sulk won't make any difference. But to you it will- you'll feel tired above all, food is key so try to squeeze some in. Plus you can eat ANYTHING you want you lucky tart- beans on toast, nutella and banana pancakes, oh my oh my I might faint with desire! And you don't want me to have to come over with my rabbit syringe to rehydrate and nourish you with a mix of granules and water do you now?!


----------



## new mummy2010

Guess what i bought all turtle babies and toddlers pressies today:thumbup:going to cost me a fortune lol to post!! Just dont know what to get the older childrens ?? So to clarify we are letting peeps know who their ecret santa is :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Kit I know anxiety!! It just pops up on you for no reason at all. Try and relax and it will pass. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Wait secret santa is no longer secret????????


----------



## addie25

So nursery is all ordered. It will arrive in March this way we have March and April to set up and babies will arrive in May!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I meant to say the other day. Thanks for the BF boo


----------



## HollyMonkey

3 greenies

80
74
77

Low and I've eaten TONS today- Lissy's sweet potatoes are just great :thumbup: Had loads with roast chicken and green beans and spinach for dinner and some yummy fromage frais that DH got me called St Malo that was excellent, all smooth and velvety.:munch: So for good bloods reward and because I'm very hungroid after an hour's swimming I'm having cheese and ham and olives and another St Malo and a clementine and a cup of tea. The sport helps me soooooo much eat pretty normally! I'm going to ask my doc if I could eat a Ferrero Rocher chocolate before a swim or a cycle, so as to enjoy a Christmas treat.:devil: If she says no I'll sit and cry in front of her until she changes her medical opinion in favour of Fererro Rochers before swimming:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit I know anxiety!! It just pops up on you for no reason at all. Try and relax and it will pass. :hugs:

Thanks addie..it's a weird feeling.


----------



## addie25

Sooo my cat Nikki has a vet apt tomorrow just to get a check up. I hate bringing her to the vet I feel so bad for her but you have to obviously to make sure she is nice and healthy. I am not going to be good with taking the girls to the doctor, I will not like doctors touching them and giving them shots I will cry. I will always need EJ with me I think.


----------



## poas

Kit I have a theory on this...hu hu hem (clearing my throat) I think that this is human nature-you see a tiny vulnerable child who is dependant on you and it makes you very aware of your mortality.
I don't mean to sound so dramatic-I had it in varying forms when Harri was new (and again now) like I would feel almost as though I forgot something and that there would be a terrible consequence but unable to put my finger on it. 
There endeth my opinion


----------



## addie25

Are you nervous about Cara??


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit I meant to say the other day. Thanks for the BF boo

No sweat m'love :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Wait secret santa is no longer secret????????

I think Hayley meant we can tell people in the gift, which Kit said yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit I have a theory on this...hu hu hem (clearing my throat) I think that this is human nature-you see a tiny vulnerable child who is dependant on you and it makes you very aware of your mortality.
> I don't mean to sound so dramatic-I had it in varying forms when Harri was new (and again now) like I would feel almost as though I forgot something and that there would be a terrible consequence but unable to put my finger on it.
> There endeth my opinion

Thanks Lissy..it makes sense. Put it like this I suppose all new mums or mums with new babies may experience this? And yes, I'm ever so aware of my own mortality now. I also think the desire not to screw my child up in any way (impossible I know as nobody's perfect) means I worry about any tiny little thing that I think might have been the wrong thing to do etc. This parenting lark...'tis a minefield!



addie25 said:


> Are you nervous about Cara??

Nervous about Cara...probably not. Nervous about how well I parent her...YES!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ugh...I have that weird feeling I once got when I was pregnant...like impending doom..that I did something wrong maybe or that something bad is going to happen. I think the experts amongst us at the time said it was anxiety? I'm not anxious in the least but maybe it comes in all different forms :shrug: It's very unpleasant :(

I remember you having that when pregnant. I think it's a physical phenomenon rather than psychological. A sudden change in blood pressure or heartbeat or cellular activity. It could for example be your post run muscle tissue repairing itself and inducing feelings of anxiety as a side effect? Who knows. When you think how we're just big lumps of blood and bone and tissue really (with massive souls of course, but they weigh nothing and depend not on organic matter:cloud9:) and how complex all our cellular and hormonal networks are then it's surely a possibility that one of the offshoots of these numerous functions and processes could be a tickling of the 'anxiety' part of the brain? Like an itch on the skin or a twitch in a nerve- the brain muscle must too be susceptible to similar minor irritations:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ugh...I have that weird feeling I once got when I was pregnant...like impending doom..that I did something wrong maybe or that something bad is going to happen. I think the experts amongst us at the time said it was anxiety? I'm not anxious in the least but maybe it comes in all different forms :shrug: It's very unpleasant :(
> 
> I remember you having that when pregnant. I think it's a physical phenomenon rather than psychological. A sudden change in blood pressure or heartbeat or cellular activity. It could for example be your post run muscle tissue repairing itself and inducing feelings of anxiety as a side effect? Who knows. When you think how we're just big lumps of blood and bone and tissue really (with massive souls of course, but they weigh nothing and depend not on organic matter:cloud9:) and how complex all our cellular and hormonal networks are then it's surely a possibility that one of the offshoots of these numerous functions and processes could be a tickling of the 'anxiety' part of the brain? Like an itch on the skin or a twitch in a nerve- the brain muscle must too be susceptible to similar minor irritations:shrug:Click to expand...

A very interesting "monkific" theory as always :thumbup: Who knows? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Kit you are a great mother. Don't doubt yourself. Cara is a very happy and healthy baby. You are doing an amazing job!!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit you are a great mother. Don't doubt yourself. Cara is a very happy and healthy baby. You are doing an amazing job!!:hugs:

Thanks addie :hugs: However, maybe a little self doubt now and again keeps us on our toes?


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> So nursery is all ordered. It will arrive in March this way we have March and April to set up and babies will arrive in May!! :happydance::happydance:

:dance: where are you registered Addie?


----------



## addie25

I registered at buy buy baby. It's such a great store I love it there!!!!

How are you Newbie I have missed you!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I'm sorry im moaning so much. Your support does mean a lot to me, so much. I'll try not to talk about it

:hugs: i am glad you are letting out of dear. keeping things can be so toxic.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Kit you are a great mother. Don't doubt yourself. Cara is a very happy and healthy baby. You are doing an amazing job!!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks addie :hugs: However, maybe a little self doubt now and again keeps us on our toes?Click to expand...

I agree with this, and I agree with what Lissy said about the enormity of motherhood.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie dooby doooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm still hungry. There's a jar of asparagus in the cupboard. Might attack, they're low carb.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm still hungry. There's a jar of asparagus in the cupboard. Might attack, they're low carb.

Go for it! NOMNOMNOMNOM :munch:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I registered at buy buy baby. It's such a great store I love it there!!!!
> 
> How are you Newbie I have missed you!!!!!!

cool stuff Addie! I'm thinking that is the baby extension of bed, bath and beyond (which i love!) 

I'm having some weird shoulder pain that has been going on for about a week now. i was hoping it would go away on its own, but since it isn't i guess i'll be visiting the doctor soon. i just hope they give me a real reason behind it and not some generic answer like "it's been over-extended and take some asprin for pain relief and if it doesn't go away in a week, come back." i hate going to the doctor some times, it seems like such a waste. Other than that, I'm great addie :D, missed u too doll. I meant to tell you, the adam sandler movie, jack and jill, made me think of you a lot. Not so much the movie, but the opening and closing credits :haha: u and ej should go see it, if you haven't already


----------



## kit_cat

Newbs..when you planning on testing? Or will you wait for AF?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm still hungry. There's a jar of asparagus in the cupboard. Might attack, they're low carb.
> 
> Go for it! NOMNOMNOMNOM :munch:Click to expand...

i had asparagus for dinner last night :munch:


----------



## addie25

LOL I have not seen it. I will have to go soon!!

I agree about doctors. They never come up with a reason for why things are they way they are!! 

Oh you checked it out. I was just looking at it :thumbup: Can't wait till my shower!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Oh yes newbie when are you testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Newbs..when you planning on testing? Or will you wait for AF?

funny you should ask. at 1st i was going to wait for af as i don't think this cycle was successful. buuuut, i've been giving serious thought to investing in a fertility monitor that i would like to start using next cycle. so i figured before i buy it i should make sure i'm not preggo and test @ 12dpo (on Wednesday). if it comes up negative, then i'll get the monitor and see how things go.


----------



## new mummy2010

oh no #amazeballs has left the jungle love him.....


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a good plan!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I am just going to do pictures :) B I posted the books today at last!


----------



## new mummy2010

Im getting bleary eyed now and have a day of 1st aid at work tomorrow all flippin day .

Love ferror rocher (spelling??)


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> LOL I have not seen it. I will have to go soon!!
> 
> I agree about doctors. They never come up with a reason for why things are they way they are!!
> 
> Oh you checked it out. I was just looking at it :thumbup: Can't wait till my shower!!!!!!!!!!!

i would have never seen the movie if it weren't for my stepson. he picked the movie for family night out last weekend.

Your shower will be such fun. i bet there are tons of cute themes for twins :)


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Newbs..when you planning on testing? Or will you wait for AF?
> 
> funny you should ask. at 1st i was going to wait for af as i don't think this cycle was successful. buuuut, i've been giving serious thought to investing in a fertility monitor that i would like to start using next cycle. so i figured before i buy it i should make sure i'm not preggo and test @ 12dpo (on Wednesday). if it comes up negative, then i'll get the monitor and see how things go.Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan Newbster :thumbup: I'll be eagerly awaiting news on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I have to start looking for themes. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Dont know much about fertility monitors Newbs but i know B and Kit fed munchie bars to machines once up on a time !!

I do so hope this is your month though girl i really do xx

Lissy pics come on women !!!!

I prob missed this rely again yonks ago but Addie sent me a right good turtle book who wants it next ??? Its fab i nuv'ed it Addie x


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Newbs..when you planning on testing? Or will you wait for AF?
> 
> funny you should ask. at 1st i was going to wait for af as i don't think this cycle was successful. buuuut, i've been giving serious thought to investing in a fertility monitor that i would like to start using next cycle. so i figured before i buy it i should make sure i'm not preggo and test @ 12dpo (on Wednesday). if it comes up negative, then i'll get the monitor and see how things go.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan Newbster :thumbup: I'll be eagerly awaiting news on Wednesday :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks kitterling :hugs: at 1st i thought i will feel like i've wasted money if i get my bfp the 1st cycle using it, but then i realized since i want more than one, probably 2 or 3 kiddos, by the time we're done having kids i will have gotten good use out of it... i hope. 

how was your day today with lady cara?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I am just going to do pictures :) B I posted the books today at last!

What do you meeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaannnn? Pictures? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I think if you get pregnant the first month using it you got your moneys worth because it worked for you :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I have not seen it. I will have to go soon!!
> 
> I agree about doctors. They never come up with a reason for why things are they way they are!!
> 
> Oh you checked it out. I was just looking at it :thumbup: Can't wait till my shower!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i would have never seen the movie if it weren't for my stepson. he picked the movie for family night out last weekend.
> 
> Your shower will be such fun. i bet there are tons of cute themes for twins :)Click to expand...

I bet you are the coolest step mum :thumbup:

EDIT: ..along with B obviously!


----------



## poas

Esme and Freya in their prams...they slept alternately so we couldn't get a pic of them together!
Esme in her beautiful outfit from Hayley :)
And Esme and her husband to be,my best friend in the worlds little boy...he is 2weeks older than Esme to the day, but looks about a month younger!!
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13









015.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10









012.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9









006.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## new mummy2010

I have serious present and crimbo cards to post next week before we start to move , did i tell we get the keys in 7 days woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Newbs..when you planning on testing? Or will you wait for AF?
> 
> funny you should ask. at 1st i was going to wait for af as i don't think this cycle was successful. buuuut, i've been giving serious thought to investing in a fertility monitor that i would like to start using next cycle. so i figured before i buy it i should make sure i'm not preggo and test @ 12dpo (on Wednesday). if it comes up negative, then i'll get the monitor and see how things go.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan Newbster :thumbup: I'll be eagerly awaiting news on Wednesday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks kitterling :hugs: at 1st i thought i will feel like i've wasted money if i get my bfp the 1st cycle using it, but then i realized since i want more than one, probably 2 or 3 kiddos, by the time we're done having kids i will have gotten good use out of it... i hope.
> 
> how was your day today with lady cara?Click to expand...

Well, I got my BFP the first cycle using it but it didn't worry me, I was just glad..I suspect you'd be the same either way :thumbup:

Today was not too bad thanks. Cara was a little antsy because we didn't get out today as I had someone from the glazing company coming and they didn't show until 5.20pm :shock: All day waiting and he was here for maybe 20 minutes :wacko: Which reminds me...he has another reason for why the inner pane of glass smashed! I'll do a separate post for that newbs as I'm not sure you know what I'm prattling on about :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

lovely photos she is a little princess totally bootiful and a credit to you lissy she does suit that colour too if i do say so myself and lol at the lil manhusband so sweet and ickle friend freya sooo cute thankyou for posting xx


----------



## poas

Did any of you find your baby got windy and mucousy after jabs?


----------



## addie25

Yayayayayyaya for getting the keys!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poas

Thankyou Hayley :) was just nosing at your new photo's on fb-I can't get over how grown up he looks!! He's gonna be a heartbreaker eh?!


----------



## addie25

Omg they look adorable :cloud9: What beautiful pictures.:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

I know you have either seen them on FB or BBM but thought i would share anyways :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

NEWBIE!!!! I'll post you my CBFM!! You can get the sticks for the clearblue one over there right? It's sitting in my drawer stuck on day 99! You want, monkey post :thumbup: Christmas present! I've wanted someone to send it to but I thought you had one, and everyone else has one, so it's been sitting there unused:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Ah thanks for the pics Lissy..I see what you meant now lol
Gorgeous girls :cloud9: and boy :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Nate has this time liss with his third lot he has been clogged up all ways till he really exploded this morning ha!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night guys, 11pm here, monkey bed time :sleep: 

Bambi just ate a green bean! :bunny: :yipee:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Did any of you find your baby got windy and mucousy after jabs?

Not particularly..just rather grizzly and a smidge hotter than usual.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I think if you get pregnant the first month using it you got your moneys worth because it worked for you :thumbup:

haha! i guess i hadn't thought about it like that, but u r so right addie! you always know what to say :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ladies this turtle is overandoutverytirednow.com

see you all tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

night B XX


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Hayley, good night Bethany :hugs::kiss:


----------



## poas

night all xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> NEWBIE!!!! I'll post you my CBFM!! You can get the sticks for the clearblue one over there right? It's sitting in my drawer stuck on day 99! You want, monkey post :thumbup: Christmas present! I've wanted someone to send it to but I thought you had one, and everyone else has one, so it's been sitting there unused:dohh:

whaaaa?? you would do that for me?? :cry: don't make me tear up over here. thank you b! and i don't mind paying you for it or at the very least send you something for postage and such. thank u thank u thank u thank u! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I have not seen it. I will have to go soon!!
> 
> I agree about doctors. They never come up with a reason for why things are they way they are!!
> 
> Oh you checked it out. I was just looking at it :thumbup: Can't wait till my shower!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i would have never seen the movie if it weren't for my stepson. he picked the movie for family night out last weekend.
> 
> Your shower will be such fun. i bet there are tons of cute themes for twins :)Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you are the coolest step mum :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: ..along with B obviously!Click to expand...

thanks! :) I'm sure he thinks so. I'm only 14 yrs older than he so i can relate to his generation well. plus i'm sure i let him get away with lots more than his mom does. he's a good kid tho


----------



## newbie_ttc

lissy esme is just too adorable. i am in love with her hairline! we call it a widow's peak here in the south. thanks for posting those great pics. looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hayley, congrats on the home! :dance: when you get the keys next week it will really feel official.

Kit, i did read about your spooky window. I'm curious to know what explanation the guy offered up :-k


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hayley, congrats on the home! :dance: when you get the keys next week it will really feel official.
> 
> Kit, i did read about your spooky window. I'm curious to know what explanation the guy offered up :-k

Well...at first he said it was thermal expansion which is the fancy shmancy name for what B's dad said and what I'd accepted as the reason...BUT.....once I explained that the glass had smashed as if it had been hit, his face changed and he did a bit of umming and ahhhing. He went outside (in the pitch black I might add) with his torch and came back in to conclude that in line with his past experience and all things considered, the window had been hit on the outside by a bird :shock: He said he'd seen on several occasions this exact thing. Apparently, because the bird's body is soft, the glass on the outside can give slightly under the impact while the inner pane shatters. Who knew??

So there we go! Ed was sort of right after all :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

wow. i would have never guessed that.


----------



## addie25

I am so tired. I go out for a couple hours and then I need to lay down all afternoon and night. I have been in bed for 3 hours andI don't feel rested at all. I'm also starving all the time. I think the girls are having a growth spurt.


----------



## mummyApril

im shattered will catch up in the morning battery dying night


----------



## LunaLady

HAYLEY!!!

Don't forget to update your address in the inner sanctum!!


----------



## Mollykins

https://m.npr.org/story/143063453?u...mmunicate-to-synchronize-hatching&sc=fb&cc=fp

We are being stalked... :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> https://m.npr.org/story/143063453?u...mmunicate-to-synchronize-hatching&sc=fb&cc=fp
> 
> We are being stalked... :shock:

when i saw this on my phone, i got up and put the laptop on straight away, i thought you meant by weirdos hahaha


----------



## mummyApril

Fayes been up again, her stomach is empty, she attempted to eat some toast yesterday but could only manage a square, im so worried about her :( i hope shell eat something today


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I am clearly too old and too pregnant to be going out at night. I feel hung over today :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going out tonight Trin, bet I feel the same tomorrow :haha: I think you get a second wind in your 50's and can start going out partying again, it's just the mid to late 30's it's a bit hard! :fool:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going out tonight Trin, bet I feel the same tomorrow :haha: I think you get a second wind in your 50's and can start going out partying again, it's just the mid to late 30's it's a bit hard! :fool:

Nope nope - I am struggling even being in my early 30's !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today I am not going to babyswimmers because I have LOTS of Christmas pressies to make for my family still and from about 3pm I'm going to start on my glamming for the cabaret, plus it's pissing with rain, plus Holly is still asleep and babyswimmers finishes in an hour and a half so we've missed it anyway! Gonna go drug my rabbit then install myself in the studio with tea and radio 4 longwave and get busy busy on the sewing machine making my niece hairbands! I love busying away on projects indoors with the lights on, on a dark rainy December day, fills me with cosy joy :cloud9: 

Have luvverly Saturdays all :hugs: XxXxXxXxX


----------



## poas

Morning all! After Esme screaming from 3.30pm till 5pm and then being really windy and mucousy I thought last night would be awful but she slept same as normal and is laid under her new play gym (chicco ergo-I recommend highly) giggling away and bashing the dangly bits :)
Ed and Harri just left to fetch Emma and when they get back the kids are decorating the tree as we won't have Em back till 16th so had to put it up early! Ah well.
Then this afternoon we are going to a local Christmas fair where Santa and peppa pig (Emma loves) will be and facepainting and carol singing etc, so the kids should have fun :) what are you all up to today?x


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going out tonight Trin, bet I feel the same tomorrow :haha: I think you get a second wind in your 50's and can start going out partying again, it's just the mid to late 30's it's a bit hard! :fool:
> 
> Nope nope - I am struggling even being in my early 30's !!!Click to expand...

I am in my late 20's and find it hard...I am out tonight and dreading it!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i dont think i can cope anymore she just doesnt sleep at night :cry: not even for an hour :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Was it fun Crunch? Did you get hammered and do The Worm?


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Was it fun Crunch? Did you get hammered and do The Worm?

Ha ha ha !!! Happily merry but danced me socks off ...LOVED IT

I am saving the worm for one day when we all eventually meet x


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i dont think i can cope anymore she just doesnt sleep at night :cry: not even for an hour :cry:

Oh Clare ! I have been there hun and it will get better ..... Does she find it hard to settle ? Have you tried raising the cot/Moses at one end ? 

I have Ewan the dream sheep (google it ) and Lauren falls asleep to it xxxx


----------



## Essie

Morning!

Thankfully Lyra had a more settled night last night. She woke at 4 but went back to sleep after she had fed. DH is at work today. My brother is home for the weekend so we are going to my parents later to see him. I'm going for lunch and then DH is joining us later. I think we are staying for dinner too. He's really excited about seeing Lyra, I can't wait to see how much he thinks she's changed. 

Hope everyone has a good Saturday x


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i dont think i can cope anymore she just doesnt sleep at night :cry: not even for an hour :cry:

It does get better Clare :hugs: you may have tried this already, but i found the only way to get Lyra to sleep when she was a screaming newborn was to put her in her car seat and rock it. Worth a try if you haven't already x


----------



## mummyApril

iv messed up big time with the christmas tree, this is what happens when men rush you!


----------



## addie25

:hugs: Clare

How did you mess up the tree?? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey all. I'm feeling lots better today. Had a good chat with OH last night where he apologised and took responsibility for everything. That was what I needed in order to start thinking straight and sorting things out. Until he'd done that I couldn't even begin to move forward with anything. He's still asleep now and mumsie and I are heading off to our kiddicare adventure! I didn't feel the baby move much yesterday which freaked me out but I think I can now. I was worried about all the stress and crying causing something bad to happen :-(

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## addie25

Sarah I am glad you are feeling better :hugs: I am sure the baby is just fine. :thumbup: Your crying didn't cause any issues :hugs: Have fun with your mom.


----------



## addie25

So I took a shower and dried my hair and no I am exhausted. I don't get it. I am not that big yet. I mean its much bigger than it was but I am not hugeeee why am I so tired after the smallest activity??


----------



## mummyApril

well pictures will follow shortly Addie lol 

Sarah i had many a time where i was a wreck when pregnant and got very worried and James used to not move as much after, he was fine :) hope you have sorted it and are happier now xx


----------



## addie25

I am sure you are doing a lovely job. I can not wait to see. I thought I would put the tree up later but I am starting to get very tired at 2 or 3 pm and when I say tired I mean my bones hurt and I just have to lay down all afternoon and night. I usually have so much energy during the morning hours but I just took a shower and now I am so tired my bones literally hurt like they are begging me to stay in bed.


----------



## kit_cat

Afternoon all :wave:

OH has his work's Christmas do tonight so I'm home alone once Cara goes to bed. I'm quite looking forward to it actually..I'm going to watch the mushiest, chick flick I can lay my hands on, and eat Chinese food, and have a glass of something yummy...maybe 2!!

We had some bad news today as well :( My Aunt died :cry: You might remember me attending my Uncle's funeral when I was pregnant earlier this year? Well it's his wife. He died of prostate cancer, she now of a broken heart :cry: She literally just collapsed and her heart stopped beating. They leave behind 2 teenage daughters. Horrendous.

So it's with this in mind that I say live every minute as if it were your last...we just don't know what's around the corner and it's probably just as well.

:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Britax B smart in blue = purchased! Pushed it all around kiddicare. It's very easy to swap from car seat to chair to pram. Very smooth wheels. Lovely colour. Just don't tell OH! He'd tell me off for getting it so early and in blue. I don't care though. Saw the cot I want and there is a lovely TURTLE themed bedding set for a girl and a NOAH'S ARC one for a boy! Perrrrrfect.


----------



## Essie

Sorry about your Auntie Kit :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Kit that's so sad. So sorry to hear about your aunt


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYhZVqODYsI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

More music for Bethany to get ready to. My absolute favourite piece of music. I play it to bump nearly ever day


----------



## newbie_ttc

ah Kit, so very sorry about your aunt :hugs: unfortunately i know all too well what it's like having a teenaged cousin that has been orphaned. :hugs:


----------



## poas

Sorry Kit, that is so sad-but you make a good positive from it about making the most of life!
My tiny temporary lounge now looks like a grotto-I have never seen so much tat in such a small space (I'd say 2metres of tat for every metre of space!!!) but the kids are thrilled :) And I like the way the tree looks (normally it bugs me...) as does Esme-she is really taken in by the lights :)
I am off out tonight to celebrate my bro's bday-(one was 19 on monday,other was 21 on thursday) I'm going to drive seeing as I have a 7 seater and don't want to drink...we are...going to a nightclub-I'm going to feel ancient!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sachka! I am indeed just getting ready! Just ironed my gorgeous red silk number; it's so beautifully cut and has a lovely slinky waistline which will be totally wasted on my current form :haha: Pushchair sounds great! :happydance:

Sorry Kit for your Aunt :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun Lissy! Yeah nightclubs in your late 20's start getting scary, especially when very young men start chatting you up and you can see they don't even shave yet :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit, I'm so sorry about your aunt. That is very sad :cry:

We fired our maid today. I am so relieved, I feel free! She was meant to be on leave this week coming. Then she says casually that she's going to her sister's wedding.....in Zimbabwe.....which is on the 18th. She then says she'll be leaving on the 14th and coming back "some time after new year" :shock: So she'll be off til 12th, work 12th and 13th and leave 14th til some time next year and I must pay her for that????

So after she left, I went into her room to sort things out and the cutlery is gone, most of the crockery is gone, the toilet seat and flush system are broken, the shower head, the hot water tap the bathroom door, the tv and the hot plate. The shower curtain is gone and the flooring is broken. She has lived there for 4 MONTHS! How can someone do that much damage in so little time???? And most of that stuff was new (not the tv but the rest of it) I am so mad :growlmad: I so don't have the money to replace everything.

And when she's leaving she says "goodbye. It was nice living with you" :saywhat:










...........sorry, rant over :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Dinner last night was so lovely. It was such a lovely mix of friends...all interesting people, so warm and loving and stimulating and they all got on so well :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I am so sorry Kit. :hugs: That is so sad :cry:


----------



## addie25

Went out to get some Christmas cards, then went to my brothers house to sit on his couch and look at his Christmas decorations and I had to come home and lay down. I really don't think I have much longer of being able to get things done if this is the energy I have. Unlesssss my energy increases over time?? DH and I really need to get on cleaning out the babies room and play room so that we can get it all set up.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Britax B smart in blue = purchased! Pushed it all around kiddicare. It's very easy to swap from car seat to chair to pram. Very smooth wheels. Lovely colour. Just don't tell OH! He'd tell me off for getting it so early and in blue. I don't care though. Saw the cot I want and there is a lovely TURTLE themed bedding set for a girl and a NOAH'S ARC one for a boy! Perrrrrfect.

Yay for successful day's shopping and yay for feeling better after a good talk with OH :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Kit, I'm so sorry about your aunt. That is very sad :cry:
> 
> We fired our maid today. I am so relieved, I feel free! She was meant to be on leave this week coming. Then she says casually that she's going to her sister's wedding.....in Zimbabwe.....which is on the 18th. She then says she'll be leaving on the 14th and coming back "some time after new year" :shock: So she'll be off til 12th, work 12th and 13th and leave 14th til some time next year and I must pay her for that????
> 
> So after she left, I went into her room to sort things out and the cutlery is gone, most of the crockery is gone, the toilet seat and flush system are broken, the shower head, the hot water tap the bathroom door, the tv and the hot plate. The shower curtain is gone and the flooring is broken. She has lived there for 4 MONTHS! How can someone do that much damage in so little time???? And most of that stuff was new (not the tv but the rest of it) I am so mad :growlmad: I so don't have the money to replace everything.
> 
> And when she's leaving she says "goodbye. It was nice living with you" :saywhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........sorry, rant over :blush:

Good riddance to bad rubbish eh Trin. She was quite the character! Thanks goodness it was only 4 months she was with you if that's the damage she accumulated!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Dinner last night was so lovely. It was such a lovely mix of friends...all interesting people, so warm and loving and stimulating and they all got on so well :cloud9:

Sounds lovely :cloud9: Glad you had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Went out to get some Christmas cards, then went to my brothers house to sit on his couch and look at his Christmas decorations and I had to come home and lay down. I really don't think I have much longer of being able to get things done if this is the energy I have. Unlesssss my energy increases over time?? DH and I really need to get on cleaning out the babies room and play room so that we can get it all set up.

Addie..I imagine you'll have some days that you feel exhausted and others energised, or at least feel better than you do today :haha: Just take it as it comes and do what you can when you can.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Today I am not going to babyswimmers because I have LOTS of Christmas pressies to make for my family still and from about 3pm I'm going to start on my glamming for the cabaret, plus it's pissing with rain, plus Holly is still asleep and babyswimmers finishes in an hour and a half so we've missed it anyway! Gonna go drug my rabbit then install myself in the studio with tea and radio 4 longwave and get busy busy on the sewing machine making my niece hairbands! I love busying away on projects indoors with the lights on, on a dark rainy December day, fills me with cosy joy :cloud9:
> 
> Have luvverly Saturdays all :hugs: XxXxXxXxX

You better post us a picture of you all ready with your glitzy glamness in all it's splendour :thumbup: Can't wait to hear how it all goes :happydance:


----------



## addie25

I hope I have some days where I have a tun of energy :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Bethany i have had a knitting disaster! My hat is finished but it has turned out like a flat circle. What did I do wrong??


----------



## Essie

Trin im glad you've got rid of your maid, sucks she caused so much damage though :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

OH was home when I got in from shopping so I confessed about buying the pushchair and explained what a good deal it was. He has no problem with it being in the house. Kiddicare's policy mean I have 365 days to return it so if I keep it in the box then I can return it If I see something I like more within the next 4 months. Also the took my due date and the years worth of manufacturer's warrenty starts then, not now with 5 months being in the cupboard. So I really can't lose by buying it today!


----------



## Sarachka

OH is in the kitchen making me a homely, hearty dinner!


----------



## Sarachka

I see Jaynie lurking.


----------



## Essie

We're getting a curry for dinner. DH and my dad have just gone off to collect it. DH got one of those Christmas baubles that you put a picture in. He's put in a couple of Christmassy pictures of Lyra and is sending it to his sister as a peace offering. We got her a pair of red cord dungarees which she is wearing today and she looks very festive. On Monday we are going to a Christmas tree festival at a local Church, hopefully she will enjoy all the lights and sparkly decorations.


----------



## x-ginge-x

So sorry to hear that kit :( :cry: hope your ok x and that the girls are ok too x

I'm sat in a creepy half furnished house watching lee evans! Feels like an extra presence is here........creepy..!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Seeing as it double posted....I really don't think this is possible but I have been having pregnancy symptoms after stopping this pill to the point that one morning I was sick when I tried brushing my teeth and I have been using my ovulation microscope and I'm not showing any ferning pattern yet... Going to wait untill around the 20th December before considering testing!


----------



## mummyApril

i hate my tree :(


----------



## addie25

Awww post a picture. Lets see.


----------



## mummyApril

i really dont have time/energy to catch up, hugs to Kit and Trin though, and to anyone else that needs one.
im in a foul mood and im blaming the pill! 
how has everyone been, and how have turtle babies been?


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Awww post a picture. Lets see.

the picture actually looks worse.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG02286-20111203-1954.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mummyApril

its too big, and you cant see the decorations as there is no room to take any decent pic lol


----------



## addie25

Aww April that doesn't look bad. What don't you like about it?


----------



## mummyApril

erm everything, when i chose it (outside) it didnt look as big, its just so big so it looks too plain but i dont like tinsel! and i dont like bundling all the balls close together! it definitely looks worse in the photo though im going to charge my other phone and try take a better one :(


----------



## mummyApril

and now im looking at it the lights really arent right and there are 140 on there! im going to get some more i think


----------



## kit_cat

Baby sleeping at 7.15pm
Heated up and ate chinese meal 7.20pm
Poured a cheeky chardonnay 7.45pm
Watching Shirley Valentine :cloud9: 

HEAVEN


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a great night Kit!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

April, your tree is lovely. Don't be so hard on yourself. You're like me with the lights though..I LOVE loads of them!


----------



## addie25

I agree with Kit it is lovely. I love lights as well. The more the better.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Sounds like a great night Kit!! :thumbup:

Oh I'm totally blissed out :cloud9::cloud9:

How are you feeling now?


----------



## addie25

I hope once DH comes home I can get a nice back rub and dinner cures my head hurting. I would like to start cleaning the babies room so after dinner if I have energy thats what we will do. I will see if Dh want to put our tree up tomorrow morning since the morning is when I am full of energy. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I hope once DH comes home I can get a nice back rub and dinner cures my head hurting. I would like to start cleaning the babies room so after dinner if I have energy thats what we will do. I will see if Dh want to put our tree up tomorrow morning since the morning is when I am full of energy. :thumbup:

Mmmm, a back rub sounds great!


----------



## addie25

I just can't wait till May. I want to meet my little ones!! I just wish I would feel good and have energy. I feel like laying around hurts my head and not laying around makes me exhausted. All worth it tho. My little girls are growing big!! I want them to be 5-6 pounds so they can come home with me right away!!


----------



## addie25

I usually go all out for Christmas but I just don't have the energy to even write out cards :dohh: I am sure people understand but I don't want to let anyone down. I hope DH can go get the gifts this year.


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

I remember that feeling of impatience very well but take it from me, enjoy your time before they come and try not to wish it away because I know how full on it is with one baby, with two, you'll have double the fun!! It's going to be amazing!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I usually go all out for Christmas but I just don't have the energy to even write out cards :dohh: I am sure people understand but I don't want to let anyone down. I hope DH can go get the gifts this year.

I'm sure everyone will understand addie...don't worry about it, just focus on getting the important stuff done :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I know it is going to be a bit nutty around here when they first come but I just have a hard time physically. I have never done well with feeling sick. The first time my MIL saw me sick was hilarious. She dropped me home because I was so sick and I was freezing and shaking and my brothers took out the hair dryer and were blowing hot air on me and covering me in blankets and she is like "OH MY" and my mom goes "Oh yes when she is sick it is a big circus" lol!!!!!!
I deal with pain well but feeling drained and sick like this is just very hard for me as I am sure it is hard for all the other preggy moms.


----------



## Sarachka

Uh oh. Something bad involving a bag of Doritos, a jar or salsa and my mouth has happened :-/


----------



## addie25

Yummmmmmmmy!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

I know addie..the lethargy and general yucky feelings are a drag but it's all worth it for sure :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Oh yes if feeling like this means my little girls are growing nice and healthy then bring it on!!


----------



## kit_cat

Lol Sezi.....enjoy! :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

This is the first pig-out I've had during pregnancy so at 18 weeks I think I'm doing pretty well right?!


----------



## addie25

Yes very good!! I pig out every hour!!


----------



## kit_cat

Definitely doing well Sezi..the only way I could stave off my nausea was to eat so I did some major damage to my waistline then lol


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Definitely doing well Sezi..the only way I could stave off my nausea was to eat so I did some major damage to my waistline then lol

Same here. 18 weeks is doing very well.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...those fancy personalised baubles sound lovely, hope DH's sis appreciates the olive branch :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April, your tree is lovely. Don't be so hard on yourself. You're like me with the lights though..I LOVE loads of them!

well normally the 100 is enough but this tree seemed to of grown in the boot! i swear! its huge! i threw one of my leather reclining arm chairs out just to fit it in! its ridiculous, but thankyou, i still might add more to it maybe some beads? oh i dont know maybe when the presents are under it will look better


----------



## Essie

Night night all. Hope everyone has a good nights sleep :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I just can't wait till May. I want to meet my little ones!! I just wish I would feel good and have energy. I feel like laying around hurts my head and not laying around makes me exhausted. All worth it tho. My little girls are growing big!! I want them to be 5-6 pounds so they can come home with me right away!!

im so excited to meet your babies! you so deserve this! youve been soooo patient and brave through all of it! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I know it is going to be a bit nutty around here when they first come but I just have a hard time physically. I have never done well with feeling sick. The first time my MIL saw me sick was hilarious. She dropped me home because I was so sick and I was freezing and shaking and my brothers took out the hair dryer and were blowing hot air on me and covering me in blankets and she is like "OH MY" and my mom goes "Oh yes when she is sick it is a big circus" lol!!!!!!
> I deal with pain well but feeling drained and sick like this is just very hard for me as I am sure it is hard for all the other preggy moms.

if my mum can bring up twins you will have no problem!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I just can't wait till May. I want to meet my little ones!! I just wish I would feel good and have energy. I feel like laying around hurts my head and not laying around makes me exhausted. All worth it tho. My little girls are growing big!! I want them to be 5-6 pounds so they can come home with me right away!!
> 
> im so excited to meet your babies! you so deserve this! youve been soooo patient and brave through all of it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you a twin April??


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Uh oh. Something bad involving a bag of Doritos, a jar or salsa and my mouth has happened :-/

the only thing bad about this is that its in your mouth and NOT mine!


----------



## addie25

DH and I were just looking at twin bumps and then he was rubbing mine saying "I am so proud of you" I love my DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh. Something bad involving a bag of Doritos, a jar or salsa and my mouth has happened :-/
> 
> the only thing bad about this is that its in your mouth and NOT mine!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I just can't wait till May. I want to meet my little ones!! I just wish I would feel good and have energy. I feel like laying around hurts my head and not laying around makes me exhausted. All worth it tho. My little girls are growing big!! I want them to be 5-6 pounds so they can come home with me right away!!
> 
> im so excited to meet your babies! you so deserve this! youve been soooo patient and brave through all of it! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you a twin April??Click to expand...

no my younger brothers are :)


----------



## addie25

OH nice!!!!!! I didn't know that!!


----------



## mummyApril

James tries to blow raspberries at me when i blow them at him its sooo cute i will make a video of it tomoro but scuse the raspberry blowing lol


----------



## addie25

OMG that is sooooo cute I can not wait to see!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> James tries to blow raspberries at me when i blow them at him its sooo cute i will make a video of it tomoro but scuse the raspberry blowing lol

Awwwww :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Night night all. Hope everyone has a good nights sleep :kiss:

Night Essie..hope Lyra sleeps well again tonight too :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

nunight Essie!

im being really bad have just ordered an indian! iv eaten mostly take outs after eating dinners! im just so hungry, again im blaming the pill lol


----------



## addie25

Don't worry April. DH just brought me dinner and I will be eating dinner again later when he eats!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ah you've earned it after all your tree stress :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ah you've earned it after all your tree stress :thumbup:

yeah youre right lol


----------



## Sarachka

I'm about to sleep the shit outta my bed


----------



## mummyApril

me too Sarah night all x


----------



## kit_cat

Night all...me too, off to snoozy land :sleep:

B..hope you had a splendiferous evening :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well everyone


----------



## x-ginge-x

No one commented on my post :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## addie25

Im sorry Ging!!!! I am so out of it... So what symptoms do you have??


----------



## mummyApril

I don't think I can drink baileys anymore!!!!!!!!! :shock: the last 2 times I have had a couple glasses my cheeks have started to burn up and I get hayfever symptoms sneezing and awful bungy nose (my son just popped off so loud it made me jump!) But tonight after iv had some I got these symptoms I drank some water and they lessened but then started having a major anxiety attack while I was trying to go to sleep! I slept for about an hour and I'm okish now but I will cry if I can't have a baileys at xmas with my nan:(


----------



## mummyApril

Well that's a nice long rambling post to bore you with


----------



## mummyApril

Ginge do you think its the pill? I know you get the symptoms of pregnancy going on them sometimes but maybe you get them coming off? Or the pill has messed about with the pcos and gotten you up le duff?


----------



## addie25

I have friends that get all red in the face when they drink as well.

I had preg symptoms when I got off my pill.


----------



## mummyApril

I don't know why I'm awake but I'm bored if I had my x5 mop I could clean and it wouldn't wake anyone up! And I wouldn't bleach the kids out!


----------



## mummyApril

Tis not very nice Addie :(
Did you get your tree done?


----------



## mummyApril

I am like WIDE awake! I shouldn't be :/ I need to try and sleep can't nap tomorrow Fayes dad is over, hmm maybe I will nap lol


----------



## addie25

I hope your able to drink it :thumbup:
No we are going to put the tree up in the morning since that's when I have the most energy. Hopefully we also clean out the babies room and play room tomorrow.

I wish football didn't exist. Sundays are ruined bc of football. DH goes oh we can put the tree up as we watch the game.:shrug: he usually plays Christmas songs on piano and then we listen to music as we decorate. I hate football.


----------



## Sarachka

I knew there was a reason I hadnt over eaten yet. I'm awake now with indigestion but I have taken some Zantac and it seems to be working. Won't be pigging out again!!


----------



## mummyApril

Ah Addie maybe he will make an exception tell him its your last x mas on your own etc
Sarah I hope you managed to get back to sleep and the indigestion went! God the amount of times I pigged out whilst pregnant, if I couldn't I don't know what would of happened! Lol


----------



## mummyApril

Iv pulled my neck in the night! I hate it when that happens, last time it happened I had to wear a frickin neck brace! looked like a right pillock


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

An early start this morning with Cara..she decided a 6am rise was in order..mummy is not used to that any more! And with OH not coming in until late, I haven't had that much sleep. Still, I bet I've slept better than most so I'll shut up complaining now :haha:

OH is having a long lie this morning, sleeping it off:haha: Aren't people annoying when they're drunk and you're not? :wacko: Still, he had a good night I think, he did tell me so several times...ohhhhh the repetition!

Anyway..I'll catch up..:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Seeing as it double posted....I really don't think this is possible but I have been having pregnancy symptoms after stopping this pill to the point that one morning I was sick when I tried brushing my teeth and I have been using my ovulation microscope and I'm not showing any ferning pattern yet... Going to wait untill around the 20th December before considering testing!

Sorry Ginge..I did mean to comment on this...

I imagine it will be your pill messing about with you. Any adjustment in hormone levels in your body are bound to have some sort of effect I suppose. That said, it's not impossible for you to be pregnant really, just more unlikely as you've been taking your pill :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all !!!

Lauren just treated me to a 8pm to 7.30am sleep.... She knew I was hungover lol

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I don't think I can drink baileys anymore!!!!!!!!! :shock: the last 2 times I have had a couple glasses my cheeks have started to burn up and I get hayfever symptoms sneezing and awful bungy nose (my son just popped off so loud it made me jump!) But tonight after iv had some I got these symptoms I drank some water and they lessened but then started having a major anxiety attack while I was trying to go to sleep! I slept for about an hour and I'm okish now but I will cry if I can't have a baileys at xmas with my nan:(

Maybe you're just getting a bunged up because it's so creamy? Sounds silly but dairy can do that. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Iv pulled my neck in the night! I hate it when that happens, last time it happened I had to wear a frickin neck brace! looked like a right pillock

April, I've lost count of the amount of times I've done this! It sucks big time and is so painful. I hate the whole having to move the top half of your body to look round :wacko: Hope it eases soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!!
> 
> Lauren just treated me to a 8pm to 7.30am sleep.... She knew I was hungover lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxxx

Woohoo! Go Lauren! What a fab sleep! bet you feel like a new woman :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all !!!
> 
> Lauren just treated me to a 8pm to 7.30am sleep.... She knew I was hungover lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxxx
> 
> Woohoo! Go Lauren! What a fab sleep! bet you feel like a new woman :thumbup:Click to expand...

She likes to treat me every now and then !
Kit, do you have a works Xmas party coming up ?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all !!!
> 
> Lauren just treated me to a 8pm to 7.30am sleep.... She knew I was hungover lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxxx
> 
> Woohoo! Go Lauren! What a fab sleep! bet you feel like a new woman :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> She likes to treat me every now and then !
> Kit, do you have a works Xmas party coming up ?Click to expand...

Well, yes and no. I'm invited along to my team's Christmas get together which is an all day meeting, with so called do and overnight stay somewhere followed by another meeting the next day :wacko: It's all men I work with so not a party frock in sight :nope: Just a nice meal and copious amounts of alcohol, although not for me this year O:)


----------



## Sarachka

I wanna go push my push chair


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I wanna go push my push chair

Do it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Turtles!

Cabaret mademoiselle extraordinaire here!! 

Had a super night, the food was great and the singing and dancing and costumes fabulous and indeed the twinkly ones made me want to weep :haha: The only bad things were that service was a bit slow and they totally zapped DH's dessert (they barely spoke French so I think they understood the no dessert for me as no dessert for DH either!) And the lady next to me was giving me dagger glares all night- dh said it was because I looked so beautiful and happy and she was jealous which was nice of him but I think it was because she saw me having a few of sips of dh's wine and was being militant. Or thought I should be fatter if I'm pregnant and eating the bread and dessert- alas I wasn't wearing my "I've got Gestational Diabetes T-Shirt" Oh and woe of woes I lost my red silk scarf that goes with my dress :cry: On the way to the car too, so won't be seeing that again. Gonna buy one of those amazing Russian flowery ones from the Russian stall at the Christmas market to replace it though- the dancers did a number with those and I love them!

And no photos were allowed- so sorry about that girls! The costumes were fabbo though, and I loved the stompy Russian music and clapped away merrily. Baby was really jiggling alot! Gonna go to St Petersbourg when baby number 2 is walking- gives me a bit of time to improve my Russian! And had a yummy fishy starter and then lamb for main and no dessert obviously.

Holly and I are in the big bed eating toast and tea together, well she's eating toast and feeding me her crusts :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

Did you yell DAVAI!! That's the same same as ALLEZ (right?) in French. We yell it at gymnastics competitions.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I can drink baileys anymore!!!!!!!!! :shock: the last 2 times I have had a couple glasses my cheeks have started to burn up and I get hayfever symptoms sneezing and awful bungy nose (my son just popped off so loud it made me jump!) But tonight after iv had some I got these symptoms I drank some water and they lessened but then started having a major anxiety attack while I was trying to go to sleep! I slept for about an hour and I'm okish now but I will cry if I can't have a baileys at xmas with my nan:(
> 
> Maybe you're just getting a bunged up because it's so creamy? Sounds silly but dairy can do that. :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh I didn't think of that, would that make my cheeks burn up too? It does feel like the whiskey doin it though, would it be stupid to mention it to the doctor? Afterall it might be an allergic reaction?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Iv pulled my neck in the night! I hate it when that happens, last time it happened I had to wear a frickin neck brace! looked like a right pillock
> 
> April, I've lost count of the amount of times I've done this! It sucks big time and is so painful. I hate the whole having to move the top half of your body to look round :wacko: Hope it eases soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit, its going to be tricky with James today, going to try and ignore the pain and get some heat pads


----------



## mummyApril

B it sounds like you had a magical time! So glad you had a lovely time! Sorry you lost your scarf and DH had no dessert


----------



## mummyApril

Glad Lauren slept for you Crunch!


----------



## mummyApril

Kit I can't stand it when Jay is drunk now! Before I used to drink at the weekend with him when we went out and thought he was hilarious! I obviously acted like a complete div drunk too lol! Now I go to bed haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Did you yell DAVAI!! That's the same same as ALLEZ (right?) in French. We yell it at gymnastics competitions.

I didn't hear davai but bravo which could be either French or Russian I guess! But I didn't know 'davai' was 'allez' and you can be deaf to a word if you don't know it!! I liked going to the loo because I overheard people chatting in Russian there! I'm going to listen to my Assimil or Harraps cds today, and tune into a Russian radio station to do my present making to. Might listen to the Archer's omnibus in English first though:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

OooH I have my chicken breast today


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I can drink baileys anymore!!!!!!!!! :shock: the last 2 times I have had a couple glasses my cheeks have started to burn up and I get hayfever symptoms sneezing and awful bungy nose (my son just popped off so loud it made me jump!) But tonight after iv had some I got these symptoms I drank some water and they lessened but then started having a major anxiety attack while I was trying to go to sleep! I slept for about an hour and I'm okish now but I will cry if I can't have a baileys at xmas with my nan:(
> 
> Maybe you're just getting a bunged up because it's so creamy? Sounds silly but dairy can do that. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't think of that, would that make my cheeks burn up too? It does feel like the whiskey doin it though, would it be stupid to mention it to the doctor? Afterall it might be an allergic reaction?Click to expand...

Strong alcohol/spirits can often give one a "rosy glow" without it being an allergic reaction. I wouldn't worry about it unless it makes you ill? The doc will probably just tell you not to drink it if it worries you lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

It was great when we moved house Sarachka because I had my new pushchair sitting in the garage which I was itching to push around and I took it to the new house on foot as an excuse to have a go :haha: I must have looked like a mad pregnant woman because I took the forest route with my pushchair full of cycling helmets and a giant furry monkey that I took the opportunity of transporting to the new house at the same time :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..your evening sounds fab with the exception of lost scarf, lack of dessert and evil staring lady (what's her problem?) Glad your little bump enjoyed the music too :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I can drink baileys anymore!!!!!!!!! :shock: the last 2 times I have had a couple glasses my cheeks have started to burn up and I get hayfever symptoms sneezing and awful bungy nose (my son just popped off so loud it made me jump!) But tonight after iv had some I got these symptoms I drank some water and they lessened but then started having a major anxiety attack while I was trying to go to sleep! I slept for about an hour and I'm okish now but I will cry if I can't have a baileys at xmas with my nan:(
> 
> Maybe you're just getting a bunged up because it's so creamy? Sounds silly but dairy can do that. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't think of that, would that make my cheeks burn up too? It does feel like the whiskey doin it though, would it be stupid to mention it to the doctor? Afterall it might be an allergic reaction?Click to expand...
> 
> Strong alcohol/spirits can often give one a "rosy glow" without it being an allergic reaction. I wouldn't worry about it unless it makes you ill? The doc will probably just tell you not to drink it if it worries you lolClick to expand...

I love that alcohol glow! I get it if I've done loads of sport outdoors in the day, like a 3hr bike ride in the cold, and then have red wine in the evening over a big dinner, my cheeks burn up but I love the feeling!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It was great when we moved house Sarachka because I had my new pushchair sitting in the garage which I was itching to push around and I took it to the new house on foot as an excuse to have a go :haha: I must have looked like a mad pregnant woman because I took the forest route with my pushchair full of cycling helmets and a giant furry monkey that I took the opportunity of transporting to the new house at the same time :fool:

Many things are completely acceptable and excusable while pregnant, even wearing flip flops in the p***ing rain :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> OooH I have my chicken breast today

OMG! You're 18 weeks!!! Happy chicken breast day :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bethany..your evening sounds fab with the exception of lost scarf, lack of dessert and evil staring lady (what's her problem?) Glad your little bump enjoyed the music too :awww:

It was a great evening- the only thing that's really gutting is the scarf, I nuvved it so much. But hey, it's just a scarf at the end of the day. Plenty more scarves in the sea.:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OooH I have my chicken breast today

:xmas8: Ho ho ho happy chicken breast day! :xmas12:


----------



## Sarachka

*B can you believe our tickers are kinda IN THE MIDDLE now?!?!?!?!!?*


----------



## HollyMonkey

This was the opening number 



And this was my favourite one, my kind of leapy around dancing! The men jumped so high they nearly hit their heads on the ceiling!!

https://img.over-blog.com/500x335/3/57/08/33/VILLAGE-RUSSE/VILLAGE-RUSSE-0061.JPG


----------



## HollyMonkey

It was kind of like a crazy psychedelic Eurovision song contest last night with only Russian entries!!

I was thinking that yesterday Sarachka, like we're going to be halfway soon! :saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, better go and do stuff. Like drug my rabbit for starters :bunny:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

the "leapy around" dancing is cossack dancing. Chechnya has a very similar national dance, lezginka. I think I've posted a link to it before, but here you go again as you're on a high lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BkLbkf3u_A


----------



## TrinityMom

Just popping in to say hi before the party and see if there are pics of glam B from last night


----------



## new mummy2010

newbie_ttc said:


> hayley, congrats on the home! :dance: when you get the keys next week it will really feel official.
> 
> Kit, i did read about your spooky window. I'm curious to know what explanation the guy offered up :-k


Thanks Newbs :thumbup: i'm so excited its unreal but also little stressy as i want it nearly perfect for christmas :cloud9:. How's tricks with you sweetie?:hugs:




kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hayley, congrats on the home! :dance: when you get the keys next week it will really feel official.
> 
> Kit, i did read about your spooky window. I'm curious to know what explanation the guy offered up :-k
> 
> Well...at first he said it was thermal expansion which is the fancy shmancy name for what B's dad said and what I'd accepted as the reason...BUT.....once I explained that the glass had smashed as if it had been hit, his face changed and he did a bit of umming and ahhhing. He went outside (in the pitch black I might add) with his torch and came back in to conclude that in line with his past experience and all things considered, the window had been hit on the outside by a bird :shock: He said he'd seen on several occasions this exact thing. Apparently, because the bird's body is soft, the glass on the outside can give slightly under the impact while the inner pane shatters. Who knew??
> 
> So there we go! Ed was sort of right after all :thumbup:Click to expand...

:wacko:Who knew hey:shrug:very strange indeed, glad you had a lovely ''YOU'' night last night:cloud9:what chinese did you have and what was your tipple?



Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Was it fun Crunch? Did you get hammered and do The Worm?
> 
> Ha ha ha !!! Happily merry but danced me socks off ...LOVED IT
> 
> I am saving the worm for one day when we all eventually meet xClick to expand...

:haha:Cant wait to see this at theTurtle convention!!



Sarachka said:


> Hey all. I'm feeling lots better today. Had a good chat with OH last night where he apologised and took responsibility for everything. That was what I needed in order to start thinking straight and sorting things out. Until he'd done that I couldn't even begin to move forward with anything. He's still asleep now and mumsie and I are heading off to our kiddicare adventure! I didn't feel the baby move much yesterday which freaked me out but I think I can now. I was worried about all the stress and crying causing something bad to happen :-(
> 
> What is everyone up to today?


:hugs:Glad you got the air cleared Sarah:kiss:always feels a bit better when you have hey:cry:are you going to post a pic or link for the pram :thumbup:




kit_cat said:


> Afternoon all :wave:
> 
> OH has his work's Christmas do tonight so I'm home alone once Cara goes to bed. I'm quite looking forward to it actually..I'm going to watch the mushiest, chick flick I can lay my hands on, and eat Chinese food, and have a glass of something yummy...maybe 2!!
> 
> We had some bad news today as well :( My Aunt died :cry: You might remember me attending my Uncle's funeral when I was pregnant earlier this year? Well it's his wife. He died of prostate cancer, she now of a broken heart :cry: She literally just collapsed and her heart stopped beating. They leave behind 2 teenage daughters. Horrendous.
> 
> So it's with this in mind that I say live every minute as if it were your last...we just don't know what's around the corner and it's probably just as well.
> 
> :hugs:

:nope::hugs:So sorry about your sad news Kit:cry:



Sarachka said:


> Britax B smart in blue = purchased! Pushed it all around kiddicare. It's very easy to swap from car seat to chair to pram. Very smooth wheels. Lovely colour. Just don't tell OH! He'd tell me off for getting it so early and in blue. I don't care though. Saw the cot I want and there is a lovely TURTLE themed bedding set for a girl and a NOAH'S ARC one for a boy! Perrrrrfect.


Turtle bedding sounds grand if i do say so myself:thumbup:




Essie said:


> We're getting a curry for dinner. DH and my dad have just gone off to collect it. DH got one of those Christmas baubles that you put a picture in. He's put in a couple of Christmassy pictures of Lyra and is sending it to his sister as a peace offering. We got her a pair of red cord dungarees which she is wearing today and she looks very festive. On Monday we are going to a Christmas tree festival at a local Church, hopefully she will enjoy all the lights and sparkly decorations.


We had curry last night:thumbup:needless to say its a bit whiffy here today:blush:!! I think Lyra will adore the twinkles at church:thumbup:




mummyApril said:


> i really dont have time/energy to catch up, hugs to Kit and Trin though, and to anyone else that needs one.
> im in a foul mood and im blaming the pill!
> how has everyone been, and how have turtle babies been?

April you are me im still vile off the pill hoping i calm down and mellow out on the injection once my body remembers it:thumbup:. On the tree front i like it but needs more lights and baubles me thinks:winkwink::thumbup:

Cant catch up much more now prob have ten pages but brekky ready and we have another busy day paint,tile & carpet buying:thumbup:

B your pictures are amazing :thumbup:
what page are your pictures of your outfit on:shrug::shrug:

i cant put our tree up till we move:cry:


----------



## Sarachka

this is my lovely travel system, or "boogie" as OH calls it

https://www.babyboom2000.co.uk/product_images/o/851/smart_blue__10200_zoom.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

My symptoms are : nausea, and was sick once, gagging whilst brushing teeth, heightened sense of smell, tiredness and tmi but diarrhoea?!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> My symptoms are : nausea, and was sick once, gagging whilst brushing teeth, heightened sense of smell, tiredness and tmi but diarrhoea?!

Hmmmmm :-k It's not a tummy bug is it?


----------



## x-ginge-x

If it its lasted 4 days so far!


----------



## Sarachka

Just got all my xmas shopping done except for my stupid SS at work and my sister/BIL

:xmas6::xmas6::xmas10::xmas9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So sorry to disappoint with pics but they asked us to switch off phones and put away cameras when we were inside! And we stupidly didn't even get the babysitter to take one of us both before we left (I wanted a pic for my wedding album) since dh had to go and get the car from up the hill and I was putting LO to bed and it was all a bit of a rush!! And by the time we got home we were knackered and dishevelled and the pic moment had passed! 

Going into the forest after lunch to get branches to make chris decs with :thumbup: 

Great Cossack dancing vid Sarachka- dh was expecting more Cossack dancing so I had to explain to him that it's a cabaret, not a Russian dance show! And cabarets always have headresses and bikinis and dancing girls and things, it's just a Russiany one!! Would love to see a real Cossack dance though like that vid. Love the pram set :thumbup:

Essie were you following a pattern? Were you using round needles?


----------



## Sarachka

this is the Noah's Arc bedding we'll get if we're having a boy

https://i1.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/590/draft_lens18155856module151551030photo_1310910437na_bedding.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

So hungry. I'm wilting away here as I wait for my soup veggies to steam. Going to have creamy leek and celery soup with melted cheese on bread to dip in, then bacon and omelette and fried tinned potatoes (the tinned ones seem ok on my bloods oddly) with macedoine de legumes and fromage frais afterwards. Think I'm going to faint with too much hungry now


----------



## Sarachka

then there were these for a girl

https://www.discountsalebeddingbestprice.com/images_products/Kids_Line_Bella_6_Piece_Crib_Bedding_Set.jpg

https://www.babycity.co.uk/sysimages/rszsubimages/Lily-Pond_sp9102.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Love it!! The furniture's lovely too


----------



## Sarachka

this is the cot I'm getting, we saw it yesterday but I don't know why we didn't buy it

https://www2.baby99.co.uk/f-5/716908961/Kiddicouture-The-Woodhouse-Sleigh-Cotbed-Antique.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a beaut :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I can't believe I own a pushchair!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> So sorry to disappoint with pics but they asked us to switch off phones and put away cameras when we were inside! And we stupidly didn't even get the babysitter to take one of us both before we left (I wanted a pic for my wedding album) since dh had to go and get the car from up the hill and I was putting LO to bed and it was all a bit of a rush!! And by the time we got home we were knackered and dishevelled and the pic moment had passed!
> 
> Going into the forest after lunch to get branches to make chris decs with :thumbup:
> 
> Great Cossack dancing vid Sarachka- dh was expecting more Cossack dancing so I had to explain to him that it's a cabaret, not a Russian dance show! And cabarets always have headresses and bikinis and dancing girls and things, it's just a Russiany one!! Would love to see a real Cossack dance though like that vid. Love the pram set :thumbup:
> 
> Essie were you following a pattern? Were you using round needles?

Sounds like you had a fabulous night, shame about the pics but Im glad you had a good night. 

I did follow a pattern, I used straight needles. I dont understand what I did wrong :shrug: my mum thinks if I thread some sherring elastic (i think that's what she called it) through the bottom it'll resemble a hat.


----------



## Essie

Sarah is that a Kiddicouture cot? It looks really similar to the one we bought.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarah is that a Kiddicouture cot? It looks really similar to the one we bought.

 Yep it is kiddicouture. Is it the same as lyra's. How'd you like it?


----------



## addie25

I think I have restless leg syndrom.:dohh: for hours last night my legs,arms,and hands felt numb and just weird. I couldn't fall asleep at all does anyone know how to cure it??


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Sarah is that a Kiddicouture cot? It looks really similar to the one we bought.
> 
> Yep it is kiddicouture. Is it the same as lyra's. How'd you like it?Click to expand...

I'm not sure if its exactly the same, I'll have a look when I'm at home. We haven't actually put it together yet but we looked at it twice in Kiddicare before we decided to get it. I think we'll be putting it together next weekend.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm not sure what to do.....i've been using my ovulation microscope and i'm not showing any ferning at all :wacko: surely I should be showing something by now unless a) i'm pregnant or b) the 2 weeks on the pill has messed me up :( If I am pregnant when do you girls think I should test?


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm not sure what to do.....i've been using my ovulation microscope and i'm not showing any ferning at all :wacko: surely I should be showing something by now unless a) i'm pregnant or b) the 2 weeks on the pill has messed me up :( If I am pregnant when do you girls think I should test?

I would think the two weeks on the pill will have messed with your hormones, and therefore ovulation. It's designed to prevent ovulation, that's how it works as a contraceptive. On the testing I'd probably say wait another week or so and see what happens.


----------



## mummyApril

James has got the bug :cry: 
he really cried after being sick because i think his tummy hurt :( iv never heard him cry like that before its so sad


----------



## new mummy2010

Love the pram Sarah the colour is gorgeous i dont see the prblem having that colour for a girl or a boy myself, lol at Charlie ''BOOGIE''

Bethany what a bluddy let down with the pictures im dissapointed in the Munkie ;(

April poor Jamesy Baby hope it maks a speedy recovery 

Well today we have bought

*Lovely black tiles for the bathroom walls and floor 

* Ordered all our carpets for the whole house (i choose a nice thick fluffy one for lounge as wood floor was extortionate !!)

*Bought all the paint ,rollers and brushes


----------



## TrinityMom

Some pics from the party today. SO glad party season is over in my house. Didn't have the best day - DH was unnecessarily nasty and I had to get everything ready myself. But it's over and Tarq had fun

Shivering on the pool ladder


Serious power ranger discussions


----------



## TrinityMom

Going to make myself a comfort food omelette and watch yaya siterhood which is on tv tonight

I'll try catch up later


----------



## addie25

Have u eaten tuna?? I know we r allowed to once a week but I haven't and today I did get tuna from the deli n im nervous.


----------



## Sarachka

A tuna sandwich, steak or salad is fine. A bucket of tuna isn't. Relax a bit Addie.


----------



## addie25

Trin great pictures. It looks like everyone had a great time!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Mumsie and I had a blitz in the study. I threw out loooooooads of stuff that I hadn't really looked at for years and now the baby's wardrobe is cleared. We are going to work through the whole house. I always feel awesome when I've had a massive clear out.


----------



## mummyApril

Trin he looks like he had a lovely day!


----------



## mummyApril

James is sleeping im not taking my eye off of him


----------



## addie25

Ok I need you to put on your creative caps. I am trying to think of different themes or just decor for the baby shower. We are going to hang a couple clothes lines of girly outfits but I need ideas for on the tables and such. We are having it out, not at our house and the room is big so need ways to fill it up with decor.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:

Hows everyone?

I had a night off last night :) lol my step mum loked after freya all night so we can sleep.i really appreciated it although i got a lilttle jealous :blush:

my dh is now clinged to freya :rofl: he has work tommorow and is so upset about the thought of leaving her,bless him x


----------



## addie25

How nice you got the night off!!!!!! Aww so cute he is clinging to his baby girl!!

April, how is James feeling??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all!!! :wohoo: 

We went to the forest in the rain and I got BRANCHES and have made Christmas decs this afternoon/evening with them! :wohoo: And I made biscuits! But not with the branches!

Also just spent almost 2hrs helping my dss elder with English homework :wacko:

I had many things to say and can't remember any of them.

Ginge I don't know, only a test will tell, since if you're having symptoms you deffo have enough hcg to show up on a test. The first time I fell pregnant was practically the day I stopped my contraception, which is why I didn't for a second think I was preggars until I mc'd at 8 weeks ish. So it's worth doing a test to be sure :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a lovely day B!!! Are you going to post pics of your decorations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

oh good I just wet pee-ed myself a little


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwwwwww :cloud9:https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8910/bathfreya.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HollyMonkey

Some branch pics! The mantelpiece over the fire one and some hanging branches under the stairs. There are 3 other branch arrangements around the house but they look much of a muchness so didn't post all! They're sprayed with snow and have twinkly silver decorations on them but you can't see that in the pics. And Holly with a muddy face- she fell flat on her face in the mud in the forest :awww: It was funny though, even Holly laughed!

She's the coolest age to do Christmas decorations with- every time I put a bauble on my branches she applauded me!:haha: And she'll be decorating the lower branches of the tree this year all by herself:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









014.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









016.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Awww an ickle Freya fresh out the bath :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trinno looks like a great party :thumbup:

The Devil Wears Prada is on tv here tonight, might watch.


----------



## Sarachka

holly the decs look gorgeous!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sarachka! They look pretty much like the ones I made last year but my forest eye was more honed today looking for the right kind of branch, and I used a log as a base this year. So they're the new improved 2011 version. Actually I thought of you when I was drilling the holes in the log base, do you have a drill? I have 2 and dh has 1. I won one in a running race once, and the first male got some cleaning or kitchen apparatus because they got the male and female prizes mixed up but it was great for me because I drill loads of holes for my puppets and general things and I couldn't live without a drill, or a saw or swimming costume


----------



## LunaLady

I have a breastfeeding baby!!!! :dance:
He all of a sudden got it on Thursday and has been going strong ever since!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I have a breastfeeding baby!!!! :dance:
> He all of a sudden got it on Thursday and has been going strong ever since!!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :laugh2::headspin::smug::loopy::lol:

OMG...He's such a clever boy and you've done it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> I have a breastfeeding baby!!!! :dance:
> He all of a sudden got it on Thursday and has been going strong ever since!!!!

Yay go Rhyko! Your perseverance paid off :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, I am SOOOOOOOOO happy for you that Rhyko is on the boob! I am absolutely blown away by your perseverance....really! You get mom of the year award

B, the decorations look fab. You're welcome to pop over to our house and do some seeing as I haven't had a chance to do a thing :haha: DH even has a drill. I don't think I've even picked it up :blush:

Sez, the baby stuff looks so lovely. I really like the Noah's ark stuff :thumbup:

April, sorry I couldn't be of more help. I hope James is ok

Essie, I have no advice one knitting. Zip. Nada. Zilch. Sorry

I had more to say but my brain hurts. Not much sleep last night, party stuff today, out of sorts with dh...just want to curl up and cry myself to sleep. And the intertubes keep chucking me off

Chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

B no drill here. Its something my mum considered buying OH for Xmas as he came without tools


----------



## Sarachka

Wow Luna seriously that's amazing!! It absolutely goes to show that it's so so worth it to keep trying and never give up. Do you feel that it's helping the bonding process and reflux?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done Luna and Rhyko!! Eureka! :yipee:

Big hairy monkey hugs for my Trin :hugs: :hug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Luna!!! Thats fantastic news I am so proud of you and little Rhyko it goes to show that all that hard work really does pay off!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Wow Luna seriously that's amazing!! It absolutely goes to show that it's so so worth it to keep trying and never give up. Do you feel that it's helping the bonding process and reflux?

oh my gosh yes - it has helped tremendously with the bonding!!! I actually feel like he is MY baby! And we have been co sleeping since Thursday too and that also helps so much. We just snuggle all night long! And yes his reflux is not an issue while co sleeping - just picks up when I need to put him in his swing or something to do something.

So happy! I am so glad I never gave up!!


----------



## mummyApril

Luna I am so happy for you! You got your wish! Such a strong woman! And you did it all for your son! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Still in a n e been here over 2 hours have been giving James medication waiting for doctor and cubicle, there are so many children here dehydrated iv been diagnosing them all, most with slapped cheek! James is bein a very good patient!


----------



## Sarachka

You had a tough autumn but it's done now and you're going to have an awesome first Christmas with rhyko


----------



## kit_cat

Hi and good night all..been on the webcam with BIL tonight.

Hope all is well, catch y'all later :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Luna that is amazing news. I am soooo happy. Way to go Rhyko!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Luna, I am SOOOOOOOOO happy for you that Rhyko is on the boob! I am absolutely blown away by your perseverance....really! You get mom of the year award
> 
> B, the decorations look fab. You're welcome to pop over to our house and do some seeing as I haven't had a chance to do a thing :haha: DH even has a drill. I don't think I've even picked it up :blush:
> 
> Sez, the baby stuff looks so lovely. I really like the Noah's ark stuff :thumbup:
> 
> April, sorry I couldn't be of more help. I hope James is ok
> 
> Essie, I have no advice one knitting. Zip. Nada. Zilch. Sorry
> 
> I had more to say but my brain hurts. Not much sleep last night, party stuff today, out of sorts with dh...just want to curl up and cry myself to sleep. And the intertubes keep chucking me off
> 
> Chat tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

no thankyou for being there, he is sleeping and hasnt thrown up since the last time just after 6, hes not allowed any milk for 24 hours and is on dioralyte! and then trip to the doctors he was all smiling in the hosp and between throwing up and tummy pains, love him. Jay is on watch for a couple of hours while he is asleep so i will quickly nap and then watch him the rest of the night x


----------



## addie25

:hi: April. How is James??


----------



## addie25

Glad he is ok. He is such a happy baby!!


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Addie, he is still sleeping tossing his head back n forth saying no like he's dreaming, but I think he's just unsettled, I just want to cuddle him but don't want to wake him :(


----------



## mummyApril

Angel is now ill, im next! bless her though, she threw up on the floor outside of her bed 2 hours ago, but was too tired to get up and tell anyone! i only found out when she actually got up and threw up in the toilet! her words were 'i was too tired and couldnt be bothered' lol! i hope my x5 mop turns up tomorrow, even though iv cleaned it just doesnt seem clean the virus could be stuck in anything!


----------



## addie25

Aww give them a big but from me.


----------



## addie25

My friend just had her baby. His name is Andrew!! I can't wait to meet him!!


----------



## mummyApril

thanks addie, im sooooo tired, congrats to your friend :)


----------



## mummyApril

staying awake doing nothing isnt as easy as it seems!


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Molly hows Leo? x


----------



## Mollykins

Hi April. Hmm... Leo has been.... :sad2: :hissy: and all manner of miserable. It's been a REALLY hard weekend.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

Weigh in not so good this week- minus 0.5kg so I'm exactly back to my week 17 weight: :cry:

week 17- 48.8kg
week 18- 49.3kg
week 19- 48.8kg

Trying to put on weight with the gd diet is a losing battle but I added cheese, egg and bacon (which are outside dietry guidelines but don't affect my bloods) to my toast and muesli and yoghurt this morning!! Though I do that alot!! Might give me a gram more! But the good news is my fasting bloods are still low and I feel fantabulastic so one can't be too bummed. This baby is getting so much protein it's going to be a weightlifter I reckon. And bet I churn out whipped cream rather than milk :fool:

Slept like a big fat lazy sausage and am all set for a day of pressie making and going to get my monthly toxoplasmosis blood test in the pouring rain :rain:

Happy Mondays all! :xmas8:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I hope your clan get well soon :hugs: What time did they see you in the end? You must have been up all night!


----------



## poas

Morning all!! Just caught up and now it's time to get Harri ready will try to return later!
Sorry April for sicky kids, and well done Rhyko-such a clever little boy!!
ttfn!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go to the La Defense Christmas market one day this week and eat hot Alsace sausages from a plastic tub :devil: It's funny that until I had gd with Holly I used to think that fatty foods made you fat but they don't! Only sugary/starchy foods could do that to me!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

Well...I think I joined the wrong club. Another 1/2lb gain :shock: So 1lb gained so far :blush: Apart from my treats on Saturday night (Chinese food and wine, oh and some chocolatey things one day) I had a pretty ok week food wise. LOADS of exercise and although I didn't go hungry, my intake was sensible :shrug: I think I may need to start keeping a bit of a food diary to see where I'm going wrong. I do however feel better for all my activity so that's good :thumbup: and muscle does weigh more than fat (weak I know but I need to cling to something :haha:)

Anyway...it's Monday, but never mind. It snowing BIG time at home. My poor mum will be housebound again :nope: Hope it doesn't stop her coming down South to attend my Aunt's funeral.

It's baby swimmers today :thumbup: I've just sent off my enrollment form for next years classes so that's good.

So..all have good Mondays....:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..so sorry you were feeling so miserable yesterday. I hope today is brighter :hugs:

April..hope baby James and Angel are ok m'love :hugs:

Bethany..gorge decorations, you are so clever :flower:

Addie...yay! Congrats to your friend on little Andrew..you can have a snuggle now :cloud9:

Lissy..good morning, glad you enjoyed your weekend you shipper snapper you! :winkwink:

Molly...sorry Leo is still stressy....he's got to get over this soon I'm sure :hugs:

Everyone else... :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks guys, got seen at about 11pm and then got home around half 11 but there was no wa i was going to go to sleep incase James was sick (i thought hed choke) so i stayed awake all night, James decided not to mess up his routine and slept all the way through! he is sleeping now, Angel woke at around 2 i think but she is all chirpy but still sicky, i am feeling fine, and should be sleeping but too excited about my x5 mop arriving in under an hour!!!!!!!

i will go and weigh myself when i can be bothered to move (probably when the postman knocks lol) 

i know there is probably stuff i should catch upp on and promise i will but just dont have the time at the mo xxxxxxxx


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiiii everybody! ;hi;

I for the first time in weeks got a good nights sleep and a lie in :happydance::happydance::happydance: (i totally sympathise with you mummies and lack of sleep its a killer)

I have the day at home today.....but have a uni assignment to do :nope: but least i get to do it from home!

ITS SNOWING HERE!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

April- how is james? i seen that angel has now got the bug! what a nightmare! fingers crossed you will be a bug free family in no time! :thumbup:

Lissy- your videos of esme are adorable! i sat and watched them this morning on facebook and i was just like "i want one" :haha:

Kit- have fun at baby swimmers! i cant wait to be able to go swimming :cloud9: I havent been able to go swimming since moving to hexham as theres not really a pool around....so i plan on doing a pregnancy workout this morning but there all sooo old fashioned! but i have to cos my thighs are pregnant! :haha: I havent missed cara dressed in festive gear yet have i?

B- lushy decorations.....your full of soooo many talents!:thumbup:

Hi to everyone else!

I had a busy but lushy weekend! decorated the house in xmas stuff, cooked tea for all the family sat night, wrapped up all my xmas presents (with DAVES HELP!!!!!!!:cloud9:) whilst singing xmas tunes. then last night watched my belly move like crazy (her kicks are getting so good im in love) to the beyonce special :cloud9:

Big hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hey Cass,

Snow?!!! I hope we don't get it down here, I hate it! So inconvenient!!


----------



## Sarachka

Over night I have managed to convince myself Pinocchio is a boy.


----------



## Essie

We've been to a Christmas tree festival today. Lots of local charities all decorate a tree and they are displayed in a church. I took Lyra in her sling, she had a good look at all the lights and decorations. 'twas a lovely little trip. Here's a few piccies.

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/969431d5.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/c71ca776.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/3c90cd09.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/b0c23c5f.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/71fd71d4.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/edf20f34.jpg

And a Christmassy Lyra:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/228de921.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im feeling so depressed :cry: (and i never use that word!)

I knew a baby would be demanding but this is literally horredendus! iv been crying for 5 hours!

Freya doesnt sleep ATALL at night.if i dont pick her up she screams.she is fed burped changed and cuddled and nothing helps.i put it down to colic and tried EVERYTHING must have spent hundreds of pounds!.

i live 120miles from any family.i dont know many people up here and none that can given me a breather.

i love my lil girl to bits but im struggling(which is hard for me to admit)
last night she slept one hour and has been awake ever since.if i put her down even to have a shower she screams and screams and wont stop.
I dont know what to do i could cry all day :cry:

dh is back to work today and she is worse than ever.when dh was at home on paternity he would cuddle her if i needed the loo.


what can i do?im such a patient person but its wearing thin :(


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> Hey Cass,
> 
> Snow?!!! I hope we don't get it down here, I hate it! So inconvenient!!

I dont mind it but will not be driving in the snow! :nope:

This is what it is like around where i live
 



Attached Files:







392214_10151007675620634_745830633_22140627_660098832_n.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1









388516_10151014868265245_841255244_22235861_123107283_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1









383136_2777556600826_1315447132_3096176_1536946726_n.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im feeling so depressed :cry: (and i never use that word!)
> 
> I knew a baby would be demanding but this is literally horredendus! iv been crying for 5 hours!
> 
> Freya doesnt sleep ATALL at night.if i dont pick her up she screams.she is fed burped changed and cuddled and nothing helps.i put it down to colic and tried EVERYTHING must have spent hundreds of pounds!.
> 
> i live 120miles from any family.i dont know many people up here and none that can given me a breather.
> 
> i love my lil girl to bits but im struggling(which is hard for me to admit)
> last night she slept one hour and has been awake ever since.if i put her down even to have a shower she screams and screams and wont stop.
> I dont know what to do i could cry all day :cry:
> 
> dh is back to work today and she is worse than ever.when dh was at home on paternity he would cuddle her if i needed the loo.
> 
> 
> what can i do?im such a patient person but its wearing thin :(

Oh gosh clare.....i really havent got much of a clue as just like you im a first time mummy....but i didnt want to read and run :hugs: i cant imagine how you are feeling and it must be soooo frustrating. Could none of your family come up and visit for a week to help you out and see if you can try and get her into a routinie....or can you call a midwife or someone like that for advice? i really dont know what to say as i am clueless but your doing well at being persistant and not giving up...... hopefully one of the experienced mummy turtles can give you more advice when they are on! but just keep doing the best you can and big cuddles for you :hugs:

Freya your naughty monkey give mummy some rest


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles

Crazy, crappy day! And I suspect we will have no electricity when we get home :(

But I am eating a cranberry mince pie and drinking coffee so it has to improve


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im feeling so depressed :cry: (and i never use that word!)
> 
> I knew a baby would be demanding but this is literally horredendus! iv been crying for 5 hours!
> 
> Freya doesnt sleep ATALL at night.if i dont pick her up she screams.she is fed burped changed and cuddled and nothing helps.i put it down to colic and tried EVERYTHING must have spent hundreds of pounds!.
> 
> i live 120miles from any family.i dont know many people up here and none that can given me a breather.
> 
> i love my lil girl to bits but im struggling(which is hard for me to admit)
> last night she slept one hour and has been awake ever since.if i put her down even to have a shower she screams and screams and wont stop.
> I dont know what to do i could cry all day :cry:
> 
> dh is back to work today and she is worse than ever.when dh was at home on paternity he would cuddle her if i needed the loo.
> 
> 
> what can i do?im such a patient person but its wearing thin :(

Clare :hugs: I cannot tell you how much i cried in the first few weeks. The combination of hormones flying around and a screaming newborn is a recipe for tears. 

I'm sorry you don't have anyone around for support, do you have any friends nearby who could visit? Even just to make you a cup of tea and watch Freya so you have 5 minutes time out? Once my DH went back to work he would take her once he got in so that I could shower, or just have a few minutes to myself. 

It does get better, I know it seems like she will never sleep or stop crying but she will. And in a few weeks it'll all seem such a distant memory :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Clare how about the "family bed" do u have those there it's a baby bed that goes on ur bed. Maybe she wants to be next to u in bed and the baby bed makes it safe for her to be there. I would call the doc and ask if it is colic. I 2 have no real clue as I am a soon to be first time mom. I hope your family comes to help you. It would be nice if they came for a week like Cassie suggested.


----------



## addie25

As you know I was put back on uti medicine and I finish it on Tuesday. I am going to go in at the end of the week to test and make sure it is gone this time. I don't think it is fully gone tho. I dont get it. The medicine didn't fully get rid of it last time and I feel like it isnt this time. I don't want to keep getting put on this medicine over and over. Cranbery juice didn't help last time. Any suggestions on what I can try be4 my test??


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all:flower:
> 
> Weigh in not so good this week- minus 0.5kg so I'm exactly back to my week 17 weight: :cry:
> 
> week 17- 48.8kg
> week 18- 49.3kg
> week 19- 48.8kg
> 
> Trying to put on weight with the gd diet is a losing battle but I added cheese, egg and bacon (which are outside dietry guidelines but don't affect my bloods) to my toast and muesli and yoghurt this morning!! Though I do that alot!! Might give me a gram more! But the good news is my fasting bloods are still low and I feel fantabulastic so one can't be too bummed. This baby is getting so much protein it's going to be a weightlifter I reckon. And bet I churn out whipped cream rather than milk :fool:
> 
> Slept like a big fat lazy sausage and am all set for a day of pressie making and going to get my monthly toxoplasmosis blood test in the pouring rain :rain:
> 
> Happy Mondays all! :xmas8:

I just had the weirdest image of you topping sundaes with whipped cream from your boobs :rofl::blush: I have an odd brain :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Clare try not to fret, babies are cry babies! I'm sure you've tried everything so I won't suggest the obvious things. Though have you tried simply spending the day out and about somewhere? Babies tend to shut up then and you can chill with a coffee (and some knitting if you're that way inclined like I am!) while baby watches the world go by? Gives you a nice break from the home screamies. 

Essie that looks like a very festive outing! And Lyra looks so sweet as Santa baby! And I assume that's you in the pic- you look quite alike, the mouth certainly! Less so the eyes but it's just one pic so hard to tell since I've never seen a pic of you before!

Trin I'll be opening a patisserie when my whipped cream comes in, and giving everyone a dollop on their eclairs :thumbup:

Cassie I love your snow :cloud9:

Just done my cycling since it's Monday. :bike: Off for more food now...gotta keep topping up the tank...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like the remembrance poppy tree essie- one could decorate one's own tree with plastic flowers for an uncannily spring/summer Christmas effect!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Clare try not to fret, babies are cry babies! I'm sure you've tried everything so I won't suggest the obvious things. Though have you tried simply spending the day out and about somewhere? Babies tend to shut up then and you can chill with a coffee (and some knitting if you're that way inclined like I am!) while baby watches the world go by? Gives you a nice break from the home screamies.
> 
> Essie that looks like a very festive outing! And Lyra looks so sweet as Santa baby! And I assume that's you in the pic- you look quite alike, the mouth certainly! Less so the eyes but it's just one pic so hard to tell since I've never seen a pic of you before!
> 
> Trin I'll be opening a patisserie when my whipped cream comes in, and giving everyone a dollop on their eclairs :thumbup:
> 
> Cassie I love your snow :cloud9:
> 
> Just done my cycling since it's Monday. :bike: Off for more food now...gotta keep topping up the tank...

Yes thats me in the pic. Lyra looks a lot like me when I was a baby, but around the eyes she is quite like DH. I feel very festive. I was saying to my mum that when we went last year Lyra was just a tiny blueberry.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Clare try not to fret, babies are cry babies! I'm sure you've tried everything so I won't suggest the obvious things. Though have you tried simply spending the day out and about somewhere? Babies tend to shut up then and you can chill with a coffee (and some knitting if you're that way inclined like I am!) while baby watches the world go by? Gives you a nice break from the home screamies.
> 
> Essie that looks like a very festive outing! And Lyra looks so sweet as Santa baby! And I assume that's you in the pic- you look quite alike, the mouth certainly! Less so the eyes but it's just one pic so hard to tell since I've never seen a pic of you before!
> 
> Trin I'll be opening a patisserie when my whipped cream comes in, and giving everyone a dollop on their eclairs :thumbup:
> 
> Cassie I love your snow :cloud9:
> 
> Just done my cycling since it's Monday. :bike: Off for more food now...gotta keep topping up the tank...
> 
> Yes thats me in the pic. Lyra looks a lot like me when I was a baby, but around the eyes she is quite like DH. I feel very festive. I was saying to my mum that when we went last year Lyra was just a tiny blueberry.Click to expand...

I'm feeling festive too! I'm spending all my time making Chrismas presents with one hand and seeing to Holly with the other, and will try to get some more decorations up later. My pregnancy Christmas Holly was a watermelon! And this one I'll be a.....can't see my ticker as I write this...banana?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Turtles do you think I'll be ok with Holly and a new baby? It will be summer so Holly will be able to play on the patio while I chill with baby, or play in the park, so I shouldn't be super stressed by them both should I? And I'll be able to eat normally which was soooooo lovely after Holly, I was on a permanent food high for about 6 months later! 

Reading your stories of how you cried after baby was born and struggling to cope have given me the fear :shock: 

My mum better think her clothes peg bag is just The Best Present In The World and what she's always dreamt of owning- it's taking me ages :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think the key thing is to start saving now for a 2 kid bike trailer- so worst case I can plop them both in that and go off for a whizz on my bike if they're getting on my nerves.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Over night I have managed to convince myself Pinocchio is a boy.

He is....he's a REAL boy :winkwink:

I loved your cot pics by the way..lovely :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Clare try not to fret, babies are cry babies! I'm sure you've tried everything so I won't suggest the obvious things. Though have you tried simply spending the day out and about somewhere? Babies tend to shut up then and you can chill with a coffee (and some knitting if you're that way inclined like I am!) while baby watches the world go by? Gives you a nice break from the home screamies.
> 
> Essie that looks like a very festive outing! And Lyra looks so sweet as Santa baby! And I assume that's you in the pic- you look quite alike, the mouth certainly! Less so the eyes but it's just one pic so hard to tell since I've never seen a pic of you before!
> 
> Trin I'll be opening a patisserie when my whipped cream comes in, and giving everyone a dollop on their eclairs :thumbup:
> 
> Cassie I love your snow :cloud9:
> 
> Just done my cycling since it's Monday. :bike: Off for more food now...gotta keep topping up the tank...
> 
> Yes thats me in the pic. Lyra looks a lot like me when I was a baby, but around the eyes she is quite like DH. I feel very festive. I was saying to my mum that when we went last year Lyra was just a tiny blueberry.Click to expand...


Yes i thought the exact same thing......like mother like daughter! spitting double :cloud9: paticuarly the mouth


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Turtles do you think I'll be ok with Holly and a new baby? It will be summer so Holly will be able to play on the patio while I chill with baby, or play in the park, so I shouldn't be super stressed by them both should I? And I'll be able to eat normally which was soooooo lovely after Holly, I was on a permanent food high for about 6 months later!
> 
> Reading your stories of how you cried after baby was born and struggling to cope have given me the fear :shock:
> 
> My mum better think her clothes peg bag is just The Best Present In The World and what she's always dreamt of owning- it's taking me ages :haha:

You'll be better than alright my lovely :thumbup: Like anything else, it will take some time to get into your new rhythm with the two, and while I'm not saying it will be easy peasy, Holly is old enough and independent enough to be able to manage with a little less of your time. It will be lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

You'll be fine Bethany. If my sister can cope, anyone can!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi girls :hi:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Tested with afternoon and :bfn: so will keep tracking with ov microscope on mornings and either wait for ferning or test again in a week, as this wanting to throw up when brushing teeth is getting on my nerves :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...what beautifully Christmassy pics..made me feel quite festive looking at them :thumbup:

You and Lyra really are two peas in a pod :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Cassie :wave:

Hope you're keeping yourself and little Emmie all toasty in that snow!

You haven't missed any festive pics of Cara..I just haven't found the perfect Christmas frock for her yet :haha:


----------



## poas

I think you'll be fine B xx
Clare do you have a spare room? I will bring Esme up but will need a room to sleep in lol, camping is not my bag :) I could do with a night away-I'll pretend I'm a spy going on a mission with my baby....yes Kit...I to have become too mundane for one of my friends-this should jazz things up!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> You'll be fine Bethany. If my sister can cope, anyone can!

I thought that about _my_ sis:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks for the reassurance gals :hugs: I'd never been on a thread like this before Holly so didn't know that having a baby could be a nightmare so wasn't worried in the slightest with her and it was all lovely but since reading here I realise it could happen to me too with a toddler/baby combo! Going to make gd friendly stuffed peppers for dinner and I have AN ARTICHOKE cooking as a snack. Haven't had one of those for AGES!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Turtles do you think I'll be ok with Holly and a new baby? It will be summer so Holly will be able to play on the patio while I chill with baby, or play in the park, so I shouldn't be super stressed by them both should I? And I'll be able to eat normally which was soooooo lovely after Holly, I was on a permanent food high for about 6 months later!
> 
> Reading your stories of how you cried after baby was born and struggling to cope have given me the fear :shock:
> 
> My mum better think her clothes peg bag is just The Best Present In The World and what she's always dreamt of owning- it's taking me ages :haha:

if i can do it you definitely can!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Turtles do you think I'll be ok with Holly and a new baby? It will be summer so Holly will be able to play on the patio while I chill with baby, or play in the park, so I shouldn't be super stressed by them both should I? And I'll be able to eat normally which was soooooo lovely after Holly, I was on a permanent food high for about 6 months later!
> 
> Reading your stories of how you cried after baby was born and struggling to cope have given me the fear :shock:
> 
> My mum better think her clothes peg bag is just The Best Present In The World and what she's always dreamt of owning- it's taking me ages :haha:
> 
> if i can do it you definitely can!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I was just thinking Addie's gonna have double nappies for much longer than I will :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I will eat so many hats if Pinocchio _is_ a boy


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I think you'll be fine B xx
> Clare do you have a spare room? I will bring Esme up but will need a room to sleep in lol, camping is not my bag :) I could do with a night away-I'll pretend I'm a spy going on a mission with my baby....yes Kit...I to have become too mundane for one of my friends-this should jazz things up!!!!

You can come and stay at my place around the middle of May 2012 if you want :haha:


----------



## Essie

Bethany, of course you will be fine. You'll be bf the little one, while doing arts and crafts with Holly and BnBing at the same time :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im feeling so depressed :cry: (and i never use that word!)
> 
> I knew a baby would be demanding but this is literally horredendus! iv been crying for 5 hours!
> 
> Freya doesnt sleep ATALL at night.if i dont pick her up she screams.she is fed burped changed and cuddled and nothing helps.i put it down to colic and tried EVERYTHING must have spent hundreds of pounds!.
> 
> i live 120miles from any family.i dont know many people up here and none that can given me a breather.
> 
> i love my lil girl to bits but im struggling(which is hard for me to admit)
> last night she slept one hour and has been awake ever since.if i put her down even to have a shower she screams and screams and wont stop.
> I dont know what to do i could cry all day :cry:
> 
> dh is back to work today and she is worse than ever.when dh was at home on paternity he would cuddle her if i needed the loo.
> 
> 
> what can i do?im such a patient person but its wearing thin :(

Oh Clare...I feel your pain and as everyone else has said, it does get better but that doesn't help you right now and you probably don't believe it anyway. It's early days so just try to sleep in the day with Freya until she gets the idea that night time is for sleeping, and she will. Sometimes there's just no reason for the crying although I know the feeling only too well that you think it's something you should have done, but sometimes it's just not. Hang in there. Also, if you need to go to the loo or get a bite to eat etc, just make sure she's safe, fed, clean etc and let her cry for 10 minutes. Nothing bad will happen, honest. You're doing a great job and you will look back on these early weeks very soon and think "phew, thank goodness that bit didn't last". :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Tested with afternoon and :bfn: so will keep tracking with ov microscope on mornings and either wait for ferning or test again in a week, as this wanting to throw up when brushing teeth is getting on my nerves :growlmad:

It's very strange indeed Ginge...keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I think you'll be fine B xx
> Clare do you have a spare room? I will bring Esme up but will need a room to sleep in lol, camping is not my bag :) I could do with a night away-I'll pretend I'm a spy going on a mission with my baby....yes Kit...I to have become too mundane for one of my friends-this should jazz things up!!!!

Oooooo mission implausible we'll call it!! Off to conquer the evil demon "no sleep" in the eternal fight against eye bags!! :)


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Clare - I wish I could help you with freya ! Big hugs ..... Dh learnt on his baby traning class that ... Swaddle -sssshhhhsss them -louder than their cry and movment up and down ( apparently this is like in the womb ) 

Also have you thought about the cow and gate comfort milk for the colic ? 

Hi everyone .... Hope you are all well and lovely xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Luna - that is such lovely news about Rhyko ... What a clever boy he is xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Clare - I wish I could help you with freya ! Big hugs ..... Dh learnt on his baby traning class that ... Swaddle -sssshhhhsss them -louder than their cry and movment up and down ( apparently this is like in the womb )
> 
> Also have you thought about the cow and gate comfort milk for the colic ?
> 
> Hi everyone .... Hope you are all well and lovely xxx

i tried the comfort and she exploded in her nappy and got really sick:(

Lissy id love you to come over :) u can stay as long as you like:flower: on one condition: you let me pay your petrol money x


----------



## kit_cat

Davina body workout - done :)

2 mile walk with Cara - done :)

Zumba class - doing at 7pm :happydance:

Never done zumba but everyone says it's fab, so I'll give it a wee go :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Davina body workout - done :)
> 
> 2 mile walk with Cara - done :)
> 
> Zumba class - doing at 7pm :happydance:
> 
> Never done zumba but everyone says it's fab, so I'll give it a wee go :thumbup:

well done you!:thumbup:

i have done zumba a few times altho i have two left feet i just imagined i was in pineapple dance studios :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Davina body workout - done :)
> 
> 2 mile walk with Cara - done :)
> 
> Zumba class - doing at 7pm :happydance:
> 
> Never done zumba but everyone says it's fab, so I'll give it a wee go :thumbup:
> 
> well done you!:thumbup:
> 
> i have done zumba a few times altho i have two left feet i just imagined i was in pineapple dance studios :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Yes, coordination isn't really my strong point either but should make it all the more fun, maybe at my expense though :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

OH is in a poopy mood and crashing about the house


----------



## poas

Clare i dont expect you to pay petrol,i could come up wed and stay till fri? got esme on me so cant write properly,hope you're ok sez?


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Clare i dont expect you to pay petrol,i could come up wed and stay till fri? got esme on me so cant write properly,hope you're ok sez?

i know you dont but i want to pay for the petrol money as it does cost around 40-50 in petrol to come up here.:thumbup:

you mentioned oh isnt in work at the momment and i know how tight money can be.me and mick have a good amount of money for a change so please except the petrol money.trust me you will be doing me a favor coming up and giving me some sanity. x


----------



## Sarachka

I'm Sure it's same old same old. Something has gone bad during his day so he's in a mood with me. I didn't bring bread home so that could be it!! I'm sorry your bread wasn't on my radar darling!! God I'm terrible aren't I?! Awful girlfriend. Surely that's the worse thing that's ever happened during the relationship. He's never done anything as terrible as that to me has he?! NOT BROUGHT BREAD HOME!!!!

He can fuck off tonight seriously. After all the shit I took from him Thursday night / Friday he really can stick his bad mood up his arse.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> I'm Sure it's same old same old. Something has gone bad during his day so he's in a mood with me. I didn't bring bread home so that could be it!! I'm sorry your bread wasn't on my radar darling!! God I'm terrible aren't I?! Awful girlfriend. Surely that's the worse thing that's ever happened during the relationship. He's never done anything as terrible as that to me has he?! NOT BROUGHT BREAD HOME!!!!
> 
> He can fuck off tonight seriously. After all the shit I took from him Thursday night / Friday he really can stick his bad mood up his arse.

:hugs:


Can i come over and :grr: his ass!


cant believe ir 18 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

God fucking damn him. Now he's gone out because he's in such a shitty mood with me. He's just gone. That's awesome.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna- well done and massive congratulations on a bf baby Rhyko! 

April- sorry you are dealing with the sicknesses. :hugs:

Clare- Aww babe, it'll get better... I keep telling myself, "this will NOT last forever" 

B, you will be brilliant with 2 and you will fall in love with Holly all the more when you see her as a big sister. :cloud9: 

Kit, Bravo on your athletics! I think my OH is buying me a jogging stroller for Christmas :happydance: 

Sez, oh sweetness... I'm so sorry OH is being a poofuck. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

My little man is 12 weeks old today.


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Mumsie and I had a blitz in the study. I threw out loooooooads of stuff that I hadn't really looked at for years and now the baby's wardrobe is cleared. We are going to work through the whole house. I always feel awesome when I've had a massive clear out.

I too love a clearout Sez:thumbup:



babyhopes2010 said:


> awwwwwww :cloud9:https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8910/bathfreya.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:cloud9: oh Clare she is a lil beaut:thumbup:look at her dummy its nearly as big as her:haha: . In reply to your sad post :cry: i felt exactly the same asyou at the stage yoyr at now and as the others have said it really does get better but you are doing so well hunny and dont feel your not , the milk thing i tried all that shit changing milks and potions blah blah blah and Nate was exactly the same he exploded and i put him back on his normal and perservered and toook Trin's advice with the nat phos and mag phos salts mine were from holland and barret and he still has them now with a squirt of infacol in each bottle and he improved as son as he started on them :hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> Some branch pics! The mantelpiece over the fire one and some hanging branches under the stairs. There are 3 other branch arrangements around the house but they look much of a muchness so didn't post all! They're sprayed with snow and have twinkly silver decorations on them but you can't see that in the pics. And Holly with a muddy face- she fell flat on her face in the mud in the forest :awww: It was funny though, even Holly laughed!
> 
> She's the coolest age to do Christmas decorations with- every time I put a bauble on my branches she applauded me!:haha: And she'll be decorating the lower branches of the tree this year all by herself:cloud9:


Bethany i wished i lived at your house:happydance:because your are just fab i wish i was like you all arty farty and with a lovely french home and your fire i want, want ,want your fire . I couldnt think of ayone better to be a mumoftwo you will breeze it im sure 



LunaLady said:


> I have a breastfeeding baby!!!! :dance:
> He all of a sudden got it on Thursday and has been going strong ever since!!!!


YAY RHYKO YOU ARE A STAR:baby:AND YOUR MOMMY DONE GOOD!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:I loved the picture of you guys at the hocky game:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> Over night I have managed to convince myself Pinocchio is a boy.


Really i have always been convinced but thats just me:blush:




HollyMonkey said:


> I think the key thing is to start saving now for a 2 kid bike trailer- so worst case I can plop them both in that and go off for a whizz on my bike if they're getting on my nerves.


I can just imagine next summers Bethany pics of this trundling through the forest




poas said:


> I think you'll be fine B xx
> Clare do you have a spare room? I will bring Esme up but will need a room to sleep in lol, camping is not my bag :) I could do with a night away-I'll pretend I'm a spy going on a mission with my baby....yes Kit...I to have become too mundane for one of my friends-this should jazz things up!!!!


Thats so sweet of you Lissy wished one of my friends had done this for me:cloud9:




kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I think you'll be fine B xx
> Clare do you have a spare room? I will bring Esme up but will need a room to sleep in lol, camping is not my bag :) I could do with a night away-I'll pretend I'm a spy going on a mission with my baby....yes Kit...I to have become too mundane for one of my friends-this should jazz things up!!!!
> 
> Oooooo mission implausible we'll call it!! Off to conquer the evil demon "no sleep" in the eternal fight against eye bags!! :)Click to expand...

Hope you had fun at zumba :happydance:and :haha:at the spy ''mission implausible''


April- how is the poorly household?Has the x5 MOP come yet??:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Today i have bought the remainder of Lee's crimbo presents and my sisters too so not much to do now on present front 

Bought some cute christmas tops for Nathanial today from Next and his santa suit came i bought off ebay cant wait to be able to put up the tree


----------



## mummyApril

wish i had time to catch up im shattered! my x5 mop is amaze! nuv it! Kiddies are all starting to feel better James has had 3 milk bottles yay! i made everyone pancakes! and now im about to go to sleep once James is, tomorrow im going to continue cleaning with my new mop :D, but first i will be wrapping and sending off the babies/childrens x mas presents! (i hope they get to USA and SA in time) anyway hugs to those who needs hugs and smiles to everyone else :)


----------



## mummyApril

i forgot weigh in for me is +2lb because i had kebab, indian, mozzarella sticks, fry up, and pancakes with no exercise lol


----------



## mummyApril

and 2 boxes of chocolate orange!


----------



## Mollykins

What's all this weigh in talk? I'm confuzzled. :-k


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> What's all this weigh in talk? I'm confuzzled. :-k

We started a turtle slimming club to help us all lose the baby weight :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

My weigh in is -2lb. I'm trying to be good in anticipation of the damage Christmas will do.


----------



## Essie

Kit did you say you have a book on weaning? Which one do you have? I've ordered a few at the library to see what they're like but wondered which you have.


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance:I FEEL ZUMBATASTIC!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit did you say you have a book on weaning? Which one do you have? I've ordered a few at the library to see what they're like but wondered which you have.

Yep..Annabel Karmel's book is pretty good in terms of recipes etc if you're incorporating traditional weaning :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Evening! I lost 1.2kg :) yipee!
Clare I can't seem to get a msg to go through on fb-I will come wed-fri but need your address again (as I said-can't access msg's on fb which is where your address is-d'oh!) 
I am cream crackered, think I'll go to bed now, so goodnight all xx


----------



## kit_cat

My boss is coming to visit me with his boss tomorrow...wonder what they want...hope I still have a job :wacko:

Good night all :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Just parceled up my Ebay parcels what a chore dont know why i do it to myself ....

well im off to bye bys too as baby nate was up twice in the night im zonked , im going to start writing my christmas ''turtle cards'' 

and then by the end of the week i want to have sent the furthest turtle babes and toddlers their presents 

keys in 4 days now yehhhheeeeheeee

night my lovers xxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

on topic of work: i have a meeting with my old boss and new boss at 2pm where i will put forward what hours -days i want to work wish me luck not looking forward to it


----------



## Mollykins

My OH positively loves Top Gear on BBC... He's got me into it too. Oy


----------



## Essie

On topic of parcel posting, I'm off to post some tomorrow but for anyone posting abroad from the UK this Friday is the last Christmas post date :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Kit and Hayley hope everything goes okay with your bosses. On the topic of work I have yet another meeting with y boss this week about hours. She hasn't followed the policy at all and hasn't done anything about it since i saw her in October. It should all be sorted by now if she had done it properly. My family are urging me to bypass her and go straight to the Matron to get it sorted but I know that will upset my boss and make it difficult when I go back. It's a catch 22.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Kit and Hayley hope everything goes okay with your bosses. On the topic of work I have yet another meeting with y boss this week about hours. She hasn't followed the policy at all and hasn't done anything about it since i saw her in October. It should all be sorted by now if she had done it properly. My family are urging me to bypass her and go straight to the Matron to get it sorted but I know that will upset my boss and make it difficult when I go back. It's a catch 22.

I am currently drafting my letter asking for reduced hours.... I know they are going to be difficult and even writing the stupid thing is getting to me :wacko:

Could you email her so you have in writing what you agreed and if she starts to mess you about you have it saved ?


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Hayley hope everything goes okay with your bosses. On the topic of work I have yet another meeting with y boss this week about hours. She hasn't followed the policy at all and hasn't done anything about it since i saw her in October. It should all be sorted by now if she had done it properly. My family are urging me to bypass her and go straight to the Matron to get it sorted but I know that will upset my boss and make it difficult when I go back. It's a catch 22.
> 
> I am currently drafting my letter asking for reduced hours.... I know they are going to be difficult and even writing the stupid thing is getting to me :wacko:
> 
> Could you email her so you have in writing what you agreed and if she starts to mess you about you have it saved ?Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm pretty sure she wouldn't check her email or reply. If it really came to it I could get my union rep involved and I'm sure the hospital would quickly sort my hours out, *since they're in the wrong as she hasn't followed the policy. But I'd rather sort it out with her, as she will be the one sorting out my shifts etc when I go back. And my life could become difficult if we are not on good terms.*

I really just wanted it sorted by Christmas. Im hoping on Wednesday she will just sign the forms and I can take them to HR myself.

It's so stressful trying to sort it all out isn't it. I was lucky I had a form to fill in rather than a letter, but I still had trouble with some of the questions.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit and Hayley hope everything goes okay with your bosses. On the topic of work I have yet another meeting with y boss this week about hours. She hasn't followed the policy at all and hasn't done anything about it since i saw her in October. It should all be sorted by now if she had done it properly. My family are urging me to bypass her and go straight to the Matron to get it sorted but I know that will upset my boss and make it difficult when I go back. It's a catch 22.
> 
> I am currently drafting my letter asking for reduced hours.... I know they are going to be difficult and even writing the stupid thing is getting to me :wacko:
> 
> Could you email her so you have in writing what you agreed and if she starts to mess you about you have it saved ?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately I'm pretty sure she wouldn't check her email or reply. If it really came to it I could get my union rep involved and I'm sure the hospital would quickly sort my hours out, *since they're in the wrong as she hasn't followed the policy. But I'd rather sort it out with her, as she will be the one sorting out my shifts etc when I go back. And my life could become difficult if we are not on good terms.*
> 
> I really just wanted it sorted by Christmas. Im hoping on Wednesday she will just sign the forms and I can take them to HR myself.
> 
> It's so stressful trying to sort it all out isn't it. I was lucky I had a form to fill in rather than a letter, but I still had trouble with some of the questions.Click to expand...

I have to actually propose to the company would cope with a reduction in hours, sigh.....once my manager receives it she should then invite me to a meeting to discuss my proposal. I should then receive a letter stating a yes or no. My boss is useless.... I am pretty sure she will also not follow the procedure ... I need to document everything as she is so sly. I wanted to get it all agreed before the end of Jan so I still have time to figure something out if they do say no. 

Its just so stressssssffffuuuullllllllllll :hugs:
I 90% know they will so no....but hay I will keep up the PMA


----------



## Crunchie

Night u lovely ladies xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> On topic of parcel posting, I'm off to post some tomorrow but for anyone posting abroad from the UK this Friday is the last Christmas post date :thumbup:

thankyou :) im posting tomorrow i cant believe iv left it so late!


----------



## mummyApril

my poor babies bottom is raw literally! because where he had a bit of diarrhoea! Jay was changing him trying to put cream on and he just screamed in so much pain, peed all over himself and had that horrible breathing because of the sting! my poor baby!


----------



## mummyApril

back to sleep i go x


----------



## LunaLady

April, Rhyko had a really nasty diaper rash coming home from the NICU and i put food grade coconut oil on it, and have been slathering it on with every diaper change since. His rash cleared right up and he hasn't had another since! :)


----------



## LunaLady

*Hello Aunties!!!*


----------



## addie25

Well I was sitting on the floor and I went to get up and my foot got caugt in my pant leg and I fell on my left knee hard and cracked my iPhone. :dohh: I called the doctor bc my left side of the stomach hurt and back so she said she thinks I am just fine but to come in tomorrow to make sure all is well.


----------



## addie25

Omg he is just 2 cute!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Luna so adorable.

Addie ouch! I'm sure everything is fine though, I took a tumble in the snow last year but did no harm.


----------



## LunaLady

I finally weighed myself this evening - down 3 lbs this week!! Gosh, what giving up cookies can do!! Haha!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning girls :coffee:

Your posts last night remind me that I've got to go into work very soon to wrangle another year off and try and keep my job at the same time! Otherwise I start in January :wacko: Oh dear, which cupboard to put Holly in for the day while I'm out at work?

Had an evening with DH without the boys which was nice, even DH said it was relaxing without the boys here, we've had them for AGES! Makes cooking and housework much easier for me when they're at their mums- I'm not ashamed to say I do like the break from being a stepmum. It's not the same when it's your own kids :shrug: 

So today we have OUR NEW IKEA SOFA being delivered and then once it's here I intend SITTING ON IT for a very long time with my knitting/sewing :haha:

Reading a fun book- called La Délicatesse by David Foenkinos. Off to make more tea and read :book:

Oh yes I luuuuurve the laughing Rhyko man!:awww: And Kit I'm glad you had a great Zumba, and congrats Lissy and Lunes for successful weight loss :thumbup:

I intend surfing closer to the edge of my sugar limits in order to gain a bit this week. My stuffed peppers last night were mighty good :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm, I still have a sweet chicken potato but at around 7.30am I'll have a mango I believe. Tropicana here we come! :happydance: Apart from that silly guinea squash it's tropicana all the way home now!!

Bambi da raddit is doing much better by the way :bunny:


----------



## new mummy2010

The whole work saga is pooey my worry is that the stupid secretary at work for some reason said to my BF at work last Monday ''how do you work with Hayley?'', to which Danielle replied ''what do you mean??'', secretary says ''oh i just couldnt work with her !'' and walked off ...................i think it may be because of my loose tounge at the xmas meal but i think she forgets although i may have been swearing a wee bit she was actually in full flow no shame attached telling us the pleasure she had telling her evil SD (they hate each other) that she had s***ed her dad at the top and bottom of the stairs on all the sofas ,up the patio doors and on top of the glass diing table ..........need i say more!?

my worry is that she may have painted an untrue picture of me to the new boss which is unfair but i feel on the defensive already about it and i just know i will probably come across quite attitudey and its her fault stupid cowbag 


**RANT OVER**


----------



## new mummy2010

Well good morning and happy happy tuesday everybody !!!!

Im going to be super poster today (at the PO)

I will have to hide the postage bill from Lee

im glad bambi is on the mend beffany


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to go to the post office too but I won't be sending you out cards because I already have millions for friends and family and it will be so expensive and so you will just get delights throughout the year from me instead! I have a backlog though of turtle bits and bobs to send from ages ago, so will post off those things so don't go thinking it's a secret santa if you get a parcel!! And Newbie's CBFM, must must must post that today!

I wrapped all Holly's Christmas and B'day pressies this morning before she woke up :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.mangomonkey.com.au/images/logo-mango-monkey.gif


https://www.noahsanimalfigurines.com/catalog/images/pf/1034%20MANGO.jpg

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-9iKxCA4Vhg/SvCZL2eLMQI/AAAAAAAABDg/PyOm-e77-48/s400/mango-monkey2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

The person receiving my Secret Santa will also be receiving one of Holly's home made cards!!


----------



## new mummy2010

im going to wrap the presents in proper christmas paper so be careful when they arrive as to not damage my wrapping please lady turts !!

HPPY MANGO DAY B XX


----------



## Crunchie

Morning y'all ! 

It's Tuesday ..... Toot toot


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies,
Well Lyra was a tiny terror last night. Cried every time I put her down. DH ended up sleeping on the floor so that she could sleep in the bed. Finally got her down about 4am. No idea why she was such a fusspot, as soon as she was picked up she would snuggle up and go to sleep. So I'm a tired turtle this morning! Luckily we have no plans for the day apart from a bit of housework so we are currently still in bed. DH has taken all my parcels/cards to the PO for me. We are getting our tree this weekend so I need to make some room for it.


----------



## new mummy2010

GOSH poor you essie naughty lyra tut tut

lucky you though that OH is doing the PO run i have to go out in the riny cold weather............all go ......awww poor Hayley & Nate hehe!!


----------



## new mummy2010

someone post link to inner sanctum on my PM please


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April, Rhyko had a really nasty diaper rash coming home from the NICU and i put food grade coconut oil on it, and have been slathering it on with every diaper change since. His rash cleared right up and he hasn't had another since! :)

ah thanks Luna will look into that, how is our gorgeous Rhyko?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

My boss and his boss will be here in about 1 hour 8-[

I bit the bullet and text my boss to ask if I should be concerned about their visit because as much as my own boss is lovely and would pop in to see me and cuddle Cara, his boss is about as touchy feely as as steel wool :haha: A long spell lapsed before my boss text me back and he said that they have a proposal for me and they'd like to explain and give me first refusal. I'm sooooo suspicious....are they trying to sideline me because they think I won't be able to cut it now that I've had a baby? This is the problem with my having worked in a completely all male environment for the last 4 years. There are no other women in my field and I've had to be top of my game to get where I've got. They won't get rid of me without a fight! :trouble:

Phew...feel better now I got that out. Better to say it to you lovelies than them eh? :haha:

Anyway..happy Tuesdays :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> someone post link to inner sanctum on my PM please

It won't let me PM you Hayley..says you've opted not to have private messages :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

*HAPPY MANGO DAY B*

im wrapping presents wooohhooooo :)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning ladies,
> Well Lyra was a tiny terror last night. Cried every time I put her down. DH ended up sleeping on the floor so that she could sleep in the bed. Finally got her down about 4am. No idea why she was such a fusspot, as soon as she was picked up she would snuggle up and go to sleep. So I'm a tired turtle this morning! Luckily we have no plans for the day apart from a bit of housework so we are currently still in bed. DH has taken all my parcels/cards to the PO for me. We are getting our tree this weekend so I need to make some room for it.

Oh my...sounds like a frustrating night :nope: Hope tonight is better :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Our new sofa's arrived!! :wohoo: Oh my oh my I'm going to be so busy this afternoon breaking it in!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Our new sofa's arrived!! :wohoo: Oh my oh my I'm going to be so busy this afternoon breaking it in!! :happydance:

:wohoo:

Enjoy!! Glad Bambi is better too :thumbup:

Also..Happy Mango Day!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Our new sofa's arrived!! :wohoo: Oh my oh my I'm going to be so busy this afternoon breaking it in!! :happydance:

:ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've prepared 6 turtle packages for the off this morning- only one of them is a secret santa :happydance: It's like willy wonka's golden tickets!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Our new sofa's arrived!! :wohoo: Oh my oh my I'm going to be so busy this afternoon breaking it in!! :happydance:
> 
> :ninja:Click to expand...

wow my first accidental nab!! 

Kit hopefully their mysterious proposal is 3 times your old salary for a third of your old hours:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

According to my ticker my baby's skin is now covered in waxy soft vernix. Thought he felt odd this morning :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Morning ladies,
> Well Lyra was a tiny terror last night. Cried every time I put her down. DH ended up sleeping on the floor so that she could sleep in the bed. Finally got her down about 4am. No idea why she was such a fusspot, as soon as she was picked up she would snuggle up and go to sleep. So I'm a tired turtle this morning! Luckily we have no plans for the day apart from a bit of housework so we are currently still in bed. DH has taken all my parcels/cards to the PO for me. We are getting our tree this weekend so I need to make some room for it.

Pants :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Kit could the proposal be a new project which would fit better around Cara? I would certainly be suspicious but it could be something beneficial for you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Essie

Hayley I'll swap you the no sleep for your post office trip :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhh kit ! Now I want to know !!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Kit what time are they visiting?


----------



## Sarachka

*Happy mango day, Monkey!!*


----------



## Essie

I was just getting my laptop out to do some Christmas shopping and the powers gone out :growlmad: I suppose at least I didn't get o the checkout point and them it went, that would have been even more frustrating.


----------



## cassie04

Hi everybody!

Im sooo sooo sooo happy i have completed another assignment yesterday that isnt due untill March .....i am on a roll!:thumbup: I love being organised!:happydance:

hmmmmm kit....what could it be :shrug: im anxious to find out now....tell me tell me tell me! fingers and toes crossed its something beneficial to you and cara

Essie how is lyra now? has she settled down a bit? I hate it when you cant online shop......its like the worst thing ever....i need to rekindle my addiction of internet shopping and if anything gets in my way im like :trouble:

Merry mango day B!

:hi: everyone else

Just got back from midwife she says my bump measures exactly perfect :thumbup: and everything is good :happydance:

Anyone heard from clare?:shrug: it seems she got some sleep last night :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

6 turtle missives posted just now :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm too hungry to type. Everything is cooking though so hopefully I'll live. I'm reluctant to dress Holly today because she's wearing a white fleecy Primark sleepsuit my mum got her and is sooooooooo cuddly in it, she's like a polar bear cub.https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/mini-ourson-86214.gif


----------



## cassie04

B did you say you were aving a gender scan?:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

PHEWWW !!!
I survived the post office the lady said it was crazy busy yesterday so glad i braved it today!!!!

Im going to update my new address in the inner sanctum but please dont post anythin there if its going to arrive before 16th dec ( next friday) as the workers will be in and out as well as us and dont want anything going AWOL

Nate is being a right screamy pants again and my poor nana has to watch him later for my work meeting .........cheer up baby Nate please


Essie thanks for the link lovely 

I have just finished buying my turtle children and need to do a mamooth wrap and parcel session ..........i did write my cards last night though


Ohhhh Kit sounds interesting


I wonder if Jaynie is ok??


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! Busy day here. I have to call and see what time to go to my doctor. Then go c about a new iPhone. After that maybe Christmas shopping. They better not charge me $500 for a new one and just replace the broken one for free. Sleeping at dh parents didn't turn out well for Mr DH. He said I ruined his sleep. Ummm when someone is pushing u off the bed u push back!!!! I just lightly pushed and said I'm falling and this morning I said hi and he goes "don't act like u didn't ruin my night" lol what a cranky baby.


----------



## Essie

My secret Santa gift has arrived!!!
My Santa is obviously an organised turtle :-k I will be getting my tree this weekend so I can put the pressie underneath :happydance: Can't wait to open it on Christmas day.


----------



## addie25

Happy mango day B and happy Orange day to me!!

I can't wait to feel them move!!! I was trying to play with them yesterday so I would poke my stomach and ask them to poke back but I didn feel anything. I know they move when my belly is poked bc when doctors did it one baby sat up and started moving around like hey buddy hands odd my house :haha:

When did you feel ur little ones??


----------



## Essie

Cassie you are organised, being ahead in your assignments will help once baby is here. Lyra seems her normal self today, she's quite cuddly so maybe she's feeling a bit poorly but she has no signs of anything. 

I was so annoyed about my shopping but I wrapped Lyra up warm and we've been doing some gardening instead. It was nice to get some fresh air too. Now the power is back so I can do my shopping before DH comes home.


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I felt movements at about 16 wks


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> PHEWWW !!!
> I survived the post office the lady said it was crazy busy yesterday so glad i braved it today!!!!
> 
> Im going to update my new address in the inner sanctum but please dont post anythin there if its going to arrive before 16th dec ( next friday) as the workers will be in and out as well as us and dont want anything going AWOL
> 
> Nate is being a right screamy pants again and my poor nana has to watch him later for my work meeting .........cheer up baby Nate please
> 
> 
> Essie thanks for the link lovely
> 
> I have just finished buying my turtle children and need to do a mamooth wrap and parcel session ..........i did write my cards last night though
> 
> 
> Ohhhh Kit sounds interesting
> 
> 
> I wonder if Jaynie is ok??


are you still living at the original address on the inner sanctum i sent smething to that address on saturday prob be arriving thursday?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I had a dream last night that we had the gender scan and it was a girl and it was soooooo clear


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit what time are they visiting?

They've just left. Very interesting! Not at all what I expected and I have to take it back about my boss's boss as he was cooing away over Cara which was a total shocker :shock:

Soooo, they wish me to consider one of two newly created roles within the department I currently work for. The roles won't exist until next year and I'm one of only 4 people aware of any of this :smug: I would cover the whole of the South of the country which is a substantial piece of geography. I would be focussing on just one very important element of the job I do right now and would do audit type overviews in branches. They said they thought of me for the role first because apparently they consider me an effective communicator and someone able to be tactful and diplomatic in what could easily be a "rub people up the wrong way" situation. :shrug:

So there it is.... I'm thinking long and hard about it. :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I had a dream last night that we had the gender scan and it was a girl and it was soooooo clear

Ooooooo, premonition!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

well wish mw luck going to bundle my baby up ready for nans


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> well wish mw luck going to bundle my baby up ready for nans

Good luck...be sweetness and light even if you feel annoyed, that way you keep control :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

if lissy and emandi havent seen their fb messages could you pleaseeeeee send me your addresses? need need them :) xx


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I had a dream last night that we had the gender scan and it was a girl and it was soooooo clear

The night before my gender scan DH and I both had dreams that we found out we were having a girl. Our dreams were right, perhaps yours is premonition too.


----------



## mummyApril

i dreamt James was a girl who turned into a boy! and the other way round


----------



## poas

Essie the beads FINALLY arrived!! I will post them shortly :)


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Essie the beads FINALLY arrived!! I will post them shortly :)

Thanks Lissy :) your address isn't in the inner sanctum, I have a Christmas card for you but dont know where to send it!


----------



## poas

I will just go and put it on...


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :wave:

way to go Kit! I'm glad their visit was nothing like you thought it would be!!

Happy mango day munkie! :dance:

another busy day for me. i'll be testing in the morning to rule out a sneaky bfp and then its on to cbfm land :happydance: 

have wonderful tuesdays all! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow that was just heaven and I haven't done so in a long while...an afternoon sleep :cloud9: :cloud9: Holly fell asleep mid play while I was doing my cycle session and so I had a little lie down once I'd religiously done my 40 minutes....and the rest is history :blush: So nice though. 

It's been dark all day today, I think I accidentally moved to Sweden or Norway without noticing :shrug: Cosy though. We is happy we is, munkie and me, in our cosy dark den :hugs: With our new comfy sofa that you don't have to shove 3 cushions in your back when sitting on!

Addie, like Sarachka, around 16 weeks for me. Then only really in the last week or so has it felt like real kicky baby. :thumbup:

Way to go Kit! :yipee: You could be Prime Minister you're so diplomatic, I see that on this thread alone! And how nice that they want to fish you back from the baby bubble and came in person to do so. I'd go for it, if of course the hours are feasible with Cara :thumbup:Well done munchkin!

Cassie- no, no gender scan for me. Just going to find out at the anatomy scan at 22 weeks. Which reminds me, must book an appointment. DH has 3 days off work after Chrimbo so hopefully they can see me one of those days...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent, they can see me on one of DH's holiday days...for your diaries;

*28th December, 11.30am*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no, now I'm all worried it's got two heads or is too big or too small or has no toes. I so don't care about the sex, I just want it to be healthy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I found a picture of Sarachka swimming- must be her since she doesn't have a swimming costume :haha:

https://download.agefotostock.com/fotos/bajaage/cached/2828/CUR-11fh0236rm.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is me swimming...

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l6qid7fURT1qzspb4o1_500.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Isn't this a cool pic! I'm sure we're aquatic animals. Anyway, I have swimming tonight, hence my swimming images. 

https://images.wikia.com/speculativeevolution/images/2/2e/Natopithecus_ranapes.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have pasta tonight since it's swimbulations


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not that anyone asked but the things I would say seem different from this pregnancy to my last are;

-more cm this time

-much hurtier and bigger :holly:'s this time. Ready for my whipped cream.

Other than that, not much in it :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to be able to make things like this with my breastmilk...

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_lShvz4Vev-k/S8QSLgG0AvI/AAAAAAAAHSA/CPlrkrcLsk8/IMG_2754.JPG

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3417/3483449538_eeb3d82c31.jpg


----------



## addie25

Babies are healthy and happy!!! The doctor was very nice :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Ladies Ladies Ladies i need your advice:cry:

Dave got a new job in aug/september. He obviously told them i was pregnant and his team manager told him cos he would have been working there for over 6 month when bab due he would get paid paternity.

Anyway he has been speaking to manaagers today and they said he is not entitled to any paternity paid or unpaid unless he has been there a year :nope: and its got me all upset and freaking out that im going to have to come home alone with a new baby :cry:

I thought the man was entitled legally to 2 weeks paternity:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hope this helps
https://www.dad.info/work/paternity-leave/whos-eligible-and-how-do-i-get-it/


----------



## poas

Cassie my oh didn't get paternity pay as he had not been there 26 weeks when I popped-however they have to give holiday or unpaid leave when baby is born which is what oh did.
Clare I hope that spare bed of yours is all nice and clean waiting for me :)


----------



## cassie04

Thanks clare :hugs: looking at that it looks like he wont be entitled to it cos from the site it says he had to work there from around when we conceived! grrrr! so really it would have been better for him to stay in his old job then changing to this new one!:cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Cassie my oh didn't get paternity pay as he had not been there 26 weeks when I popped-however they have to give holiday or unpaid leave when baby is born which is what oh did.
> Clare I hope that spare bed of yours is all nice and clean waiting for me :)

its a mess!:haha:

im shopping online asda what do u fancy:haha: and also what beverage:thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> Cassie my oh didn't get paternity pay as he had not been there 26 weeks when I popped-however they have to give holiday or unpaid leave when baby is born which is what oh did.
> Clare I hope that spare bed of yours is all nice and clean waiting for me :)

See there saying he can't have even unpaid leave??? Im confused.... If he has worked there for 26 weeks when I pop then he should get paid leave?


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie04 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> PHEWWW !!!
> I survived the post office the lady said it was crazy busy yesterday so glad i braved it today!!!!
> 
> Im going to update my new address in the inner sanctum but please dont post anythin there if its going to arrive before 16th dec ( next friday) as the workers will be in and out as well as us and dont want anything going AWOL
> 
> Nate is being a right screamy pants again and my poor nana has to watch him later for my work meeting .........cheer up baby Nate please
> 
> 
> Essie thanks for the link lovely
> 
> I have just finished buying my turtle children and need to do a mamooth wrap and parcel session ..........i did write my cards last night though
> 
> 
> Ohhhh Kit sounds interesting
> 
> 
> I wonder if Jaynie is ok??
> 
> 
> are you still living at the original address on the inner sanctum i sent smething to that address on saturday prob be arriving thursday?:shrug:Click to expand...

:thumbup:sure am Cassie until the 16th i will get post here going to put new address in inner shortly feedig and typing is hard:dohh:





kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit what time are they visiting?
> 
> They've just left. Very interesting! Not at all what I expected and I have to take it back about my boss's boss as he was cooing away over Cara which was a total shocker :shock:
> 
> Soooo, they wish me to consider one of two newly created roles within the department I currently work for. The roles won't exist until next year and I'm one of only 4 people aware of any of this :smug: I would cover the whole of the South of the country which is a substantial piece of geography. I would be focussing on just one very important element of the job I do right now and would do audit type overviews in branches. They said they thought of me for the role first because apparently they consider me an effective communicator and someone able to be tactful and diplomatic in what could easily be a "rub people up the wrong way" situation. :shrug:
> 
> So there it is.... I'm thinking long and hard about it. :-kClick to expand...

:thumbup::winkwink:wow what a proposal, my new boss seems A* so far seems pleased to have met me and to let me dictate my hours days etc
:thumbup: all good on the job front for the turtles today:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Excellent, they can see me on one of DH's holiday days...for your diaries;
> 
> *28th December, 11.30am*

uHHHH cant wait and thankyou for clearing up my question on bbm:hugs:



addie25 said:


> Babies are healthy and happy!!! The doctor was very nice :thumbup:


:happydance: see they are all bedded in deep and snuggly dont worry so much lovely:kiss:




cassie04 said:


> Ladies Ladies Ladies i need your advice:cry:
> 
> Dave got a new job in aug/september. He obviously told them i was pregnant and his team manager told him cos he would have been working there for over 6 month when bab due he would get paid paternity.
> 
> Anyway he has been speaking to manaagers today and they said he is not entitled to any paternity paid or unpaid unless he has been there a year :nope: and its got me all upset and freaking out that im going to have to come home alone with a new baby :cry:
> 
> I thought the man was entitled legally to 2 weeks paternity:shrug:

Can he use some holidays...........lee only had a week off and did part time hours second week cos he couldnt let hisstep father down and it sucked:nope:

clare how are you:shrug: how is missF:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

1.1 Paternity Leave
To qualify for Statutory Paternity Leave, you must have been with your employer for at least 26 weeks by either:
&#61623;&#61472; the end of the 15th week before the start of the week when the baby is due


----------



## Essie

Glad things went well with your bosses Kit and Hayley, fingers crossed mine is as positive tomorrow :wacko:

Cassie I'm not sure about paternity leave. My DH was entitled but took holiday instead as we couldn't afford the loss of two weeks normal pay, since paternity leave pay is about the same rate as mat pay.


----------



## Essie

Addie glad the doctor was nice, and babies are happy and healthy :thumbup: I can't remember when I first felt movements. Around 18 weeks i think.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I found a picture of Sarachka swimming- must be her since she doesn't have a swimming costume :haha:
> 
> https://download.agefotostock.com/fotos/bajaage/cached/2828/CUR-11fh0236rm.jpg

OH promised he wouldn't post that online!!


----------



## LunaLady

I chopped all my hair off! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I chopped all my hair off! :dance:

Noooooooooooo?! Seriously?? You're a long hair fanatic are you not?? Did you just need a change?

PICS ARE A MUST!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yep, I am a lover of long hair... but it just was so getting in the way and i was wearing it up all the time. I cut over two feet off! From tailbone length to just passed chin! I will take a picture soon :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Yep, I am a lover of long hair... but it just was so getting in the way and i was wearing it up all the time. I cut over two feet off! From tailbone length to just passed chin! I will take a picture soon :thumbup:

Whoah! I bet you're even more gorge :cloud9: Cannot wait to see :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

This is the picture i brought with me - she did a good job! I just asked for a tad shorter than this. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







short-hair-cuts-for-girls-4.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cassie04

Tawit tawooooooo luna


----------



## poas

Cassie it is a legal requirement that they give 2 weeks ''emergency leave'', that is according to the directgov website, Ed's bosses were dicks but when he said that to them they knew they couldn't wiggle out of it-maybe you could get a print out and Dave take it in to show he knows his rights?


----------



## poas

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ies/Paternityrightsintheworkplace/DG_10029398

For Cassie


----------



## poas

Well...my bags are all packed, as are Esme's and I got Freya and Esme matching outfits :) Can't wait to see them both in them!!
Clare I see you're offline just now but I'm an easy houseguest lol-plus I'm there to HELP not be treated!!
Luna I am excited to see your new look :) I'm thinking of doing the same...


----------



## babyhopes2010

what time are you over? ill have to clean the house its like a bloody bombs hit it LOL


----------



## poas

Behave yourself woman, you will do no such thing-if it is tidy I will feel uncomfortable and have to leave immediately!
I will leave around 10 if Esme is ready, so should be there easily for 1...have the kettle on and a sarnie waiting :)


----------



## kit_cat

You've warmed my heart Lissy...such a lovely friend :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> This is the picture i brought with me - she did a good job! I just asked for a tad shorter than this. :thumbup:

Lovely 'do! Although is it me or does that model have a wonky eye? :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I think she had one blue/green eye and one brown eye?? I thought it was Charlize Theron, but she doesn't have a wonky eye :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Lissy you are such an angel! I bet you girls will have so much fun!! :D


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> I think she had one blue/green eye and one brown eye?? I thought it was Charlize Theron, but she doesn't have a wonky eye :haha:

I think it's Kate Bosworth, and she does have one blue one brown eye.

Edit looking again I'm not sure. Maybe it is Charlize Theron :-k


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I think she had one blue/green eye and one brown eye?? I thought it was Charlize Theron, but she doesn't have a wonky eye :haha:

Ahh, it is Charlize "the wonk" Theron :haha: Poor her, being wonky and all :cry:


----------



## Essie

Lissy you are such a good friend, I wish I had a friend like you!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think she had one blue/green eye and one brown eye?? I thought it was Charlize Theron, but she doesn't have a wonky eye :haha:
> 
> I think it's Kate Bosworth, and she does have one blue one brown eye.Click to expand...

Kate 'the wonk' Bosworth? :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> You've warmed my heart Lissy...such a lovely friend :hugs:

I was just thinking the same ! I do like that they both sound like naughty schoolgirls :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

It's charlize theron fo shizzle


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Behave yourself woman, you will do no such thing-if it is tidy I will feel uncomfortable and have to leave immediately!
> I will leave around 10 if Esme is ready, so should be there easily for 1...have the kettle on and a sarnie waiting :)

deal:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

i love charlize, i think she is like the most beautiful person ever. i dyed my hair black after watching aeon flux because of her! :)
*This is me in 2006; Aeon Flux.
 



Attached Files:







aeon2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









aeon-flux-2005-70-g.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie_ttc

hot! u almost look like her luna!!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Newbielove!


----------



## LunaLady

I spy a Jaynie! :hugs:


----------



## poas

LOL you guys!! I'm sure you'd all do the same for your friends, plus I like being around Clare as she is taller than me and I can pretend I'm short and have a whole alter ego :) 
Luna where is your ''today'' hair?


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> LOL you guys!! I'm sure you'd all do the same for your friends, plus I like being around Clare as she is taller than me and I can pretend I'm short and have a whole alter ego :)
> Luna where is your ''today'' hair?

:wacko:

I want to pretend to be short ..... Let me come and we can all swap shoes !!!!


----------



## poas

When the babies are a crying....
 



Attached Files:







PeaceAndSerenity.jpg
File size: 110.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poas

LOL Crunch that is an amazing idea, cept it would just be me and you swapping as Clare has bigger feet than us I think?


----------



## babyhopes2010

mine are size 10 :haha:

just looked at freya chart from hv

head circ 98th percentile
tummy 99 percentile
weight 91st percentile

legs 40th percentile :haha: little legs


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> LOL Crunch that is an amazing idea, cept it would just be me and you swapping as Clare has bigger feet than us I think?

:shock:

Wow we would be three broads out not to be messed with !


----------



## poas

She's got Micks legs eh?lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol and my metabolism! shes totally screwed :rofl:

bet freya will be good while ur here :haha: she has habit of doing that!


----------



## poas

Well that can only be good thing-either way you get relief-either Me and Freya have a crazy night and you sleep, or we all sleep :)


----------



## mummyApril

my milk has almost completely dried up :shock: its that stupid pill! i want to have James on my boobie sometimes! what do i do? (apart from stop my pill which im going to)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my milk has almost completely dried up :shock: its that stupid pill! i want to have James on my boobie sometimes! what do i do? (apart from stop my pill which im going to)

Which pill are you taking April?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my milk has almost completely dried up :shock: its that stupid pill! i want to have James on my boobie sometimes! what do i do? (apart from stop my pill which im going to)
> 
> Which pill are you taking April?Click to expand...

loestrin 30


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> my milk has almost completely dried up :shock: its that stupid pill! i want to have James on my boobie sometimes! what do i do? (apart from stop my pill which im going to)

Fenugreek seed helps with milk supply. And demand - having him BF more often would increase supply :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my milk has almost completely dried up :shock: its that stupid pill! i want to have James on my boobie sometimes! what do i do? (apart from stop my pill which im going to)
> 
> Which pill are you taking April?Click to expand...
> 
> loestrin 30Click to expand...

Is that a mini pill?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my milk has almost completely dried up :shock: its that stupid pill! i want to have James on my boobie sometimes! what do i do? (apart from stop my pill which im going to)
> 
> Fenugreek seed helps with milk supply. And demand - having him BF more often would increase supply :)Click to expand...

im planning on getting him on it more, theres still a tiny bit that comes out when i squeeze, has he been getting nothing? can i make it come back better im definitely getting some Fenugreek! thankyou


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my milk has almost completely dried up :shock: its that stupid pill! i want to have James on my boobie sometimes! what do i do? (apart from stop my pill which im going to)
> 
> Which pill are you taking April?Click to expand...
> 
> loestrin 30Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a mini pill?Click to expand...

no its combined because of my crazy hormones mini pill wouldnt be great for me


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my milk has almost completely dried up :shock: its that stupid pill! i want to have James on my boobie sometimes! what do i do? (apart from stop my pill which im going to)
> 
> Fenugreek seed helps with milk supply. And demand - having him BF more often would increase supply :)Click to expand...
> 
> im planning on getting him on it more, theres still a tiny bit that comes out when i squeeze, has he been getting nothing? can i make it come back better im definitely getting some Fenugreek! thankyouClick to expand...

Here is some info on relactating! I know you can do it :)

https://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/relactation.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

19 week potto picco from the pool. Gorge swim:cloud9: Nice walk to the pool and back too with my ipod:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20111206-00624.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

And April I am experiencing supply and demand right now... since Rhyko started BF my supply has gone through the roof! He's been BF pretty much non stop during the day and for the first time (at 11 weeks postpartum!!!) I am experiencing engorgement! :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Gorg pot pic, B!!! Love it! When do you get a new swim suit? Do you have a maternity one? :)


----------



## mummyApril

so i can buy them off of ebay and they are safe to use?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> And April I am experiencing supply and demand right now... since Rhyko started BF my supply has gone through the roof! He's been BF pretty much non stop during the day and for the first time (at 11 weeks postpartum!!!) I am experiencing engorgement! :shock:

even though it is painful i bet you dont care!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> 19 week potto picco from the pool. Gorge swim:cloud9: Nice walk to the pool and back too with my ipod:thumbup:

wowsers B gorgeous!


----------



## Essie

I'm doing Lyras usual last feed, but bracing myself for more shennanigans tonight as she's being tetchy and seems wide awake. It's an early start for baby music tomorrow so fingers crossed we have a better night.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo there's been a haircut!! Pray show!


----------



## kit_cat

April..I'm just thinking..(I know, doesn't happen often:haha:) but as much as I am for you trying to restart the BFing, if you stop taking your pill, will you be back to square one with the anxiety etc? Also, if you only intend to feed James on the boob sometimes, unless you pump as well, it will be quite hard to keep the supply up. I don't mean to sound negative but I'd hate for this to be a source of more stress for you m'love :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Yes, I have been taking lots of Fenugreek during the whole time that I have been supplying milk for Rhyko. I take 610mg capsules and I did take one every time I pumped - so about 8 times a day. I haven't taken any today seems how I am engorged!!

Also, I was taking Lactation Blend which I think helped even more than the Fenugreek (it has Fenugreek in it and other things that help) but I am not sure if it is something you can get in UK?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Gorg pot pic, B!!! Love it! When do you get a new swim suit? Do you have a maternity one? :)

Indeed I do, I have a bright pink one from when preggars with Holly which will be coming out the cupboard pretty soon I should think:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Excellent, they can see me on one of DH's holiday days...for your diaries;
> 
> *28th December, 11.30am*

Angels birthday i wonder if it will be a girl....


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous bump B :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Yep, I am a lover of long hair... but it just was so getting in the way and i was wearing it up all the time. I cut over two feet off! From tailbone length to just passed chin! I will take a picture soon :thumbup:

i have to see this! i bet it looks gorge!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..I'm just thinking..(I know, doesn't happen often:haha:) but as much as I am for you trying to restart the BFing, if you stop taking your pill, will you be back to square one with the anxiety etc? Also, if you only intend to feed James on the boob sometimes, unless you pump as well, it will be quite hard to keep the supply up. I don't mean to sound negative but I'd hate for this to be a source of more stress for you m'love :hugs:

yes i know what you mean, but in all honesty id rather have anxiety than not be able to have James on the boob, and i had already thought about upping his feeds until he gets teeth anyway haha, maybe i wont stop the pill yet and take fenugreek, see if that helps first if it doesnt then i will stop the pill?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Yes, I have been taking lots of Fenugreek during the whole time that I have been supplying milk for Rhyko. I take 610mg capsules and I did take one every time I pumped - so about 8 times a day. I haven't taken any today seems how I am engorged!!
> 
> Also, I was taking Lactation Blend which I think helped even more than the Fenugreek (it has Fenugreek in it and other things that help) but I am not sure if it is something you can get in UK?

probably not as the UK is poop with things like that lol im going to order some on ebay


----------



## poas

Hmm... Esme is being incredibly fussy tonight-she has normally been asleep for at least two hrs and wouldn't wake till 6/7am but she has woken 3times already and taken an extra 5oz of milk. Her cheeks are red and she is pulling her ear-I am hoping this is just her teeth and not an ear infection or something.
Now I have typed that all out she has stopped grizzling and gone to sleep :) fingers crossed that is her done for the night-I am not used to no sleep and need some good sleep tonight for the drive and sleep (or not) over with Freya :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah when does teen mom start again and is it just teen mom or teen mom 2?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..I'm just thinking..(I know, doesn't happen often:haha:) but as much as I am for you trying to restart the BFing, if you stop taking your pill, will you be back to square one with the anxiety etc? Also, if you only intend to feed James on the boob sometimes, unless you pump as well, it will be quite hard to keep the supply up. I don't mean to sound negative but I'd hate for this to be a source of more stress for you m'love :hugs:
> 
> yes i know what you mean, but in all honesty id rather have anxiety than not be able to have James on the boob, and i had already thought about upping his feeds until he gets teeth anyway haha, maybe i wont stop the pill yet and take fenugreek, see if that helps first if it doesnt then i will stop the pill?Click to expand...

:thumbup: You know what's best :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..I'm just thinking..(I know, doesn't happen often:haha:) but as much as I am for you trying to restart the BFing, if you stop taking your pill, will you be back to square one with the anxiety etc? Also, if you only intend to feed James on the boob sometimes, unless you pump as well, it will be quite hard to keep the supply up. I don't mean to sound negative but I'd hate for this to be a source of more stress for you m'love :hugs:
> 
> yes i know what you mean, but in all honesty id rather have anxiety than not be able to have James on the boob, and i had already thought about upping his feeds until he gets teeth anyway haha, maybe i wont stop the pill yet and take fenugreek, see if that helps first if it doesnt then i will stop the pill?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: You know what's best :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou lovey, i just dont think im ready to give up just yet, it was so easy to with the girls, i just cant let go this time :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love my swims and the pool has never let me down on my bloods- I had a massive pasta and chicken and sauce and bread and cheese and salad dinner and got an 83. And I love my granny routine I do at the pool. I no longer do the club session because it's hard and fast and I don't want to strain myself so I do a 10 min warm up (all strokes except butterfly because it's a bit abdominal for my likings, though my trainer said it's fine, I'm a bit scared to!) then 10 mins leg kicking with a float, then 10 mins crawl with plaquettes and pull buoy, then 10 mins normal crawl, then 10 mins backstroke, then 10 mins warm down and sometimes finish with leg stretching in the baby pool. The pool is closed from 19 dec to 9th Jan though for maintenance :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

turtle x mas gifts sent! please let me know when they turn up so i dont panic :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I love my swims and the pool has never let me down on my bloods- I had a massive pasta and chicken and sauce and bread and cheese and salad dinner and got an 83. And I love my granny routine I do at the pool. I no longer do the club session because it's hard and fast and I don't want to strain lyself so I do a 10 min warm up (all strokes except butterfly because it's a bit abdominal for my likings, though my trainer said it's fine, I'm a bit scared to!) then 10 mins leg kicking with a float, then 10 mins crawl with plaquettes and pull buoy, then 10 mins normal crawl, then 10 mins backstroke, then 10 mins warm down and sometimes finish with leg stretching in the baby pool. The pool is closed from 19 dec to 9th Jan though for maintenance :cry:

wow thats quite a long time! 
im going to start swimming soon, not very good but practice makes perfect n all :)


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hmm... Esme is being incredibly fussy tonight-she has normally been asleep for at least two hrs and wouldn't wake till 6/7am but she has woken 3times already and taken an extra 5oz of milk. Her cheeks are red and she is pulling her ear-I am hoping this is just her teeth and not an ear infection or something.
> Now I have typed that all out she has stopped grizzling and gone to sleep :) fingers crossed that is her done for the night-I am not used to no sleep and need some good sleep tonight for the drive and sleep (or not) over with Freya :)

Funny you should say this but Cara was a fusspot going down tonight and last night :shrug: Is it a full moon? :haha: I think Cara might just be starting to need weaned.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want to come with Holly to the turtle pyjama party at Clare's house!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I love my swims and the pool has never let me down on my bloods- I had a massive pasta and chicken and sauce and bread and cheese and salad dinner and got an 83. And I love my granny routine I do at the pool. I no longer do the club session because it's hard and fast and I don't want to strain myself so I do a 10 min warm up (all strokes except butterfly because it's a bit abdominal for my likings, though my trainer said it's fine, I'm a bit scared to!) then 10 mins leg kicking with a float, then 10 mins crawl with plaquettes and pull buoy, then 10 mins normal crawl, then 10 mins backstroke, then 10 mins warm down and sometimes finish with leg stretching in the baby pool. The pool is closed from 19 dec to 9th Jan though for maintenance :cry:

Granny routine? That's :bodyb: to me!!


----------



## Crunchie

Blimey monkey .... That's you taking it easy ???


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I love my swims and the pool has never let me down on my bloods- I had a massive pasta and chicken and sauce and bread and cheese and salad dinner and got an 83. And I love my granny routine I do at the pool. I no longer do the club session because it's hard and fast and I don't want to strain lyself so I do a 10 min warm up (all strokes except butterfly because it's a bit abdominal for my likings, though my trainer said it's fine, I'm a bit scared to!) then 10 mins leg kicking with a float, then 10 mins crawl with plaquettes and pull buoy, then 10 mins normal crawl, then 10 mins backstroke, then 10 mins warm down and sometimes finish with leg stretching in the baby pool. The pool is closed from 19 dec to 9th Jan though for maintenance :cry:
> 
> wow thats quite a long time!
> im going to start swimming soon, not very good but practice makes perfect n all :)Click to expand...

Our session is 8 to 9 so I structure it around that. But I have been going for years and years and it's usually an hour going flat out when I do the club session, and when I swim alone at the weekends it's often for 2hrs so an hour of gentle swimming isn't excessive for me. And yes practice makes perfect, whenever I have to stop for whatever reason I always feel rusty going back!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been known to do 3hr sessions before I had Holly, you have to be in a particular frame of mind though since doing lengths in a pool can be rather boring, but just sometimes you can get into 'the zone' and 3hrs goes by in a flash. You need a good programme of varied exercises though and a 50m pool helps. And afterwards you feel sooooo amazing


----------



## mummyApril

im going to sit in a boiling bath to see if i can get anything out of my boobs!


----------



## HollyMonkey

But I used to swim with a triathlon club so that made it really interesting. We'd do lake sessions and unheated outdoor pools in winter sessions to get us used to swimming in wetsuits in asphyxiatingly cold water.:cold: It was a laugh, I just did it for the mad fun but you do get hooked and swimming is such an amazing all body and all mind sport. Then I fell pregnant with Holly and calmed down a bit :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im going to sit in a boiling bath to see if i can get anything out of my boobs!

ha ha that reminds me of the mistake I made when BF-ing Holly- to go and have a sauna! I had to leave due to milk dribble:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin-a-lin won't be on tonight but she says hello to you all from inside my Blackberry :flower:

I'm off to beddy byes folks. Might finish my book :book: 

Sleep tight, hope the babes all sleep well :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## poas

Ooh I just made the kids brilliant free personalised letters from santa :)


----------



## Crunchie

Night my little swimming monkey x


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B..sleep thee tightly :sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Just perving pics of Rhyko Luna....he's so cute and scrummy :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> HOLLICHKA Here's the matryoshka stocking I was telling you about
> 
> https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_570xN.192291094.jpg
> 
> this ladies shop is so cute, it's full of awesome stuff:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/LemonTreeStudio?ref=seller_info

you can get you LO one of these next x mas Sarah!


----------



## kit_cat

Time for bedliness for me too.....night all :sleep:

Oh, safe journey tomorrow Lissy :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Night all

Sorry I feel like I have been neglecting you all lately xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Just to say, Hayley- Thank you so so much! Your gift arrived and is so perfect. :hugs: you are a gem. x


----------



## Essie

It took perseverance and a lot of tummy stroking and singing but Lyra was asleep by 11 and has just woken to be fed :thumbup: once shes fed we should be able to gave another hour sleep and then up to get ready for baby music.


----------



## poas

Well I think Esme is copying Lyra!! Asleep at 11 and up about 15mins ago for her feed....I hope she is back to her normal pattern tonight lol-she is laid smiling at me now though, so all worth it :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I am back. Been a crappy couple of days and last night I had some sort of stomach bug. Going to _try_ catch up...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Turtles do you think I'll be ok with Holly and a new baby? It will be summer so Holly will be able to play on the patio while I chill with baby, or play in the park, so I shouldn't be super stressed by them both should I? And I'll be able to eat normally which was soooooo lovely after Holly, I was on a permanent food high for about 6 months later!
> 
> Reading your stories of how you cried after baby was born and struggling to cope have given me the fear :shock:
> 
> My mum better think her clothes peg bag is just The Best Present In The World and what she's always dreamt of owning- it's taking me ages :haha:

Second babies are WAY easier. You know what to expect, it all comes back very quickly. Also, you have some confidence in your mothering abilities which, I think, is where a lot of the tears and stress comes from the first time. You'll be fine. Also, Holly was a baby quite recently so you don't have to sift back years in your mommy memory like me :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

MORNING Trin im parceling away here like a department store gift wrap service have a massive posting sesh today for all my turtles


----------



## poas

I completely agree with what Trin said-I was less worried about breaking Esme than I was with Harri, which made manouvering for a feed, nappy changes etc stress free!
I just had THE MOST UNHEALTHY breakfast ever in preparation for the journey...A piece of french stick cut and buttered, then that put butter side down into a pan and toasted, with 2 eggs from my chucks and 2slices of oozing raclette!! YUMMO!
I hope you all have a great hump day x


----------



## new mummy2010

lissy before you leave i need your address again lol pm me chick


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Just to say, Hayley- Thank you so so much! Your gift arrived and is so perfect. :hugs: you are a gem. x

:hi::yipee::yipee:So glad it arrived safely did you find your turtle:shrug::hug:


----------



## new mummy2010

keys in 2 days whoop whoop 


well its wednesday already .........what to do today my chore list is endless of late

are any turtles upto fun things today


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> keys in 2 days whoop whoop
> 
> 
> well its wednesday already .........what to do today my chore list is endless of late
> 
> are any turtles upto fun things today

Laurens 3rd lot of injections ! Boooooooooo

Not long till keys my love ! Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning my lovelies :wave:

Oooooo, it's bloomin' cold :cold: I will be wrapping me and Cara up really well for our walk today. I want to get the last of my Christmas shopping done by the end of this week come hell or high water!! I've wrapped most of what I've got up but haven't posted everything yet, so I need to get a move on as I'm sure Essie said the last day for international posting is Friday. I still need to get some things for my sis and BIL in Canada.

Anyway..what's everyone else's plans?

Happy Wednesdays :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I did find my turtle, he's found a spot atop my bookshelf next to Mr. Trin's. :awww:


----------



## new mummy2010

aww poor little princess be brave miss L

i know im cited now hehe xx


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> keys in 2 days whoop whoop
> 
> 
> well its wednesday already .........what to do today my chore list is endless of late
> 
> are any turtles upto fun things today

:yipee: Nearly there now!!!! How exciting!


----------



## Mollykins

Hope all of you have brilliant mornings... hope to catch up soon. x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> keys in 2 days whoop whoop
> 
> 
> well its wednesday already .........what to do today my chore list is endless of late
> 
> are any turtles upto fun things today
> 
> Laurens 3rd lot of injections ! Boooooooooo
> 
> Not long till keys my love ! XxxClick to expand...

Poor Lauren :( She won't be any worse than the second lot as it's the same injections again as I'm sure you know. It's just that there's 3 injections...I hated that :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly!!!!! You're here!!! *grabs and hugs*

How are you? How is Leo doing? Is everything ok m'love? :kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie....I don't like it that you are so quiet. Are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning ladies :cold: :cold: 

Thanks for the Pm's, mentions and texts Essie Sezi Luna and Hayles :cloud9:. I have been having a self inflicted bad time, I never want anyone to pity me as seemingly I have put myself in this position. My relationship has occupied much of my mind for at least the past week. It has slowly crept in since we had that night when we didn't speak to each other at all. I get that couples are supposed to sometimes argue. But we fall out at least once a week and bicker nearly every day. We disagree on sausages (he likes thin, I like thick), the heating, smoking in the house, money, me going out, the list goes on...

I am now at the point where I feel sorry for him as I realise that he may have actualy realised this too late. I sleep in the spare bed secretly, as in I let him go to bed and then sneak in to the spare bed and back in to ours in the morning. Damn Joe. I am trying to wait it out in case it is some sort of stupid teenage lust over someone else. But I am becomming more and more doubtful as my head then responds with 'ok then break up with him and never see Joe again' I think I could do this. Lends credence to it being not about Joe. 

I rant... SO SORRY. Can you see now why I haven't been on :wacko: 

Lissy you are lovely - hope you two have a great time. 

Getting excited about secret santa but I haven't bought mine, I wil though maybe even today :yipee:

B lovely pics of the pot! We find out at 20 weeks here so 22 weeks isn't too bad. 

Kit - job stuff sounds excited I love a change sometimes. Like a new job innit.? 

Luna I want to see your hair. I keep threatening to have mine in a bob, my aunt always gets on at me for tying my hair up all the time. 

Essie sorry that Lyra has fallen out of routine :dust: that she finds it again.

Ginge hope you are preggo, that would be good.

Newbs missed ya. Though I don't see us being buddies for a bit. I'd be the most irresponsible person in the world if I carried on trying now. 

Addie - glad the girls are ok.

Sez loved all your new stuff and dead glad OH took some responsibility, mine NEVER does that. Every apology I have had from him, I have asked for. Some things just need an apology though.
I missed you all :kiss: :hugs: 

I am hoping I am not pregnant this cycle. As I know I would stay with him, knowing what I know now, that scares the shit out of me. 

I am working today, for my mum's business building a database for them. Joys.


----------



## mummyApril

Laurens 3rd lot? James hasn't had his second lot yet?! He was meant to have them this week but was ill :(


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Laurens 3rd lot? James hasn't had his second lot yet?! He was meant to have them this week but was ill :(

Oh bless him ! Baby clinic is on a Wednesday so they book her in straight away - at least the 16 week ones are the last till a year xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

well im going to pick my nana up for 
1 -go pay fo lees stupid sisters lino cos lula savaged hers cos she locked her up 60 qid i could do without spending the tight cow could've waited until after xmas but no not jodie
2-post office for turtle cards and presents
3-wallpaper shop to uy the obvious
4-go and reserve dining table -had a dilemma with the dining table
5-find who borrowed our wallpaper steamer
6-food shopping


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just putting this database together and rewarding myself with cleaning. 

I think I want to start running. The fact that I am so bad at it has put me off in the past and now I live near a massive park. At first it would be in the field and I could practice and then improve and find fun river and forrest runs, I am worried about the smoking, but in light of how crap I feel at the minute I am going to quit in January. 

Anyway. I may go for a run later Adam will be sooooo :shock:


----------



## new mummy2010

catch you all later hopefully xx


----------



## firstbaby25

I think he's getting on to it. 

Anyone been past the point of return and managed to come back. I don't want him to touch me :nope: :cry:...


----------



## Crunchie

Hey jaynie 

Just big hugs - I know what it's like and it's mentally draining ...... Excercise is always good to clear the mind !


----------



## Crunchie

firstbaby25 said:


> I think he's getting on to it.
> 
> Anyone been past the point of return and managed to come back. I don't want him to touch me :nope: :cry:...

Not good my love ! :hugs: do you think you could take some time on your own for a while ?


----------



## Crunchie

Sooooo 4th night and I have been treated to a 8pm to 8am sleep ??

What the hell is happening ?????


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think he's getting on to it.
> 
> Anyone been past the point of return and managed to come back. I don't want him to touch me :nope: :cry:...
> 
> Not good my love ! :hugs: do you think you could take some time on your own for a while ?Click to expand...

I'm not sure that's possible with the house. He isn't understanding or supportive... He told me to piss off the other day and he knows I have nowhere to go and also what he seems to forget is that this is MY HOUSE. My name on the tenancy and all. 

I am starting to feel sorry for him, he's trying to be good and I worry it's too late. Addie's advice was good, that I can't do the same thing and get the same results... So he's being all nice and I am wincing, literally. 

I have also been here before, what's alarming is I have been here with Adam before :wacko:.

I feel that I am forcing myself to make a proper decision by 'going through the motions' if you know what I mean?


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Sooooo 4th night and I have been treated to a 8pm to 8am sleep ??
> 
> What the hell is happening ?????

Dubiously liking this for ya Crunch!! Hopefully :dust: she continues *prays*


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayles that sounds a productive day. My Mum's just gone so I am going to reply to your text :hugs:. Hope you get it all sorted. 

I am going to :test: looks like i'm not but you never know and I'd need to know before Adam so I could cry out about my luck before I tell him. :nope:

What a mess.


----------



## poas

Still trying to get bloody sat nav to work, jaynie whats the verdict?x


----------



## firstbaby25

NEGGOTIVE 

:happydance:

such an inappropriate place for that. There was a minute where there was aline but it was a travelling line of dye :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm had a bit of a break down last night! i left freya downstairs ran up and gave dh a cuddle and cried hysterically for 1/2 when i come bk down she was asleep.

i said i dont want to be a mum anymore and maybe we should have used a condom!:wacko:

altho shes been bad all night shes asleep on me and i feel so guilty for saying that to dh.:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm had a bit of a break down last night! i left freya downstairs ran up and gave dh a cuddle and cried hysterically for 1/2 when i come bk down she was asleep.
> 
> i said i dont want to be a mum anymore and maybe we should have used a condom!:wacko:
> 
> altho shes been bad all night shes asleep on me and i feel so guilty for saying that to dh.:blush:

Ahh don't worry Clare..you won't be the first under pressure, sleep deprived mum to say such things. Nothing prepares a first time mum for what's to come...and that's without exception. We all focus on pregnancy and labour without realising that those are the easy bits :haha: Once baby comes, the real challenges start and it's the same for us all. Do not beat yourself up about things you blurt out when you're at your most tired and lowest, we've all done it. My friend thrust her 4 week old baby into her husband's arms, then stormed out of the house saying she'd changed her mind! It's so hard and we all understand :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I think he's getting on to it.
> 
> Anyone been past the point of return and managed to come back. I don't want him to touch me :nope: :cry:...

For what it's worth Jaynie, I have been past the point of no return and came back BUT not until we had split completely for a few months. Gave us both time to assess what we wanted from our lives and whether or not it was each other or not. I couldn't get that kind of clarity while we were together in unhappy circumstances and neither could he :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I think he's getting on to it.
> 
> Anyone been past the point of return and managed to come back. I don't want him to touch me :nope: :cry:...
> 
> For what it's worth Jaynie, I have been past the point of no return and came back BUT not until we had split completely for a few months. Gave us both time to assess what we wanted from our lives and whether or not it was each other or not. I couldn't get that kind of clarity while we were together in unhappy circumstances and neither could he :hugs:Click to expand...

That's what I was afraid of. I have been back with Adam. We took a whole year, namely because he is so horrible when we split and launched a hate campaign. He is one of these *boys* that aren't in control of their own feelings, he never questions or sets action plans. He thinks he is happy. He sits in everynight, has no hobbies, never sees his friends and spends more than half of his days on his phone (away from the real world, I find this unhealthy)... 

If I have to split with him again to get the happiness back. We will never get back together - I couldn't take that (split up) behaviour from him again. He steals my friends, unadds me and starts being interested in my family and stuff and he never is when we are together. 

Sorry to be horrible. It is just all I thnk about.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon folks :flower:

This morning I walked in the rain to get my toxo blood test and hand in my pot of urine for general analysis then went to my NEW FRIEND'S HOUSE!! :wohoo: We had tea and chatted and saw her guinea pigs and dog and it was NUVLY and we have loads in common and she's going to invite DH and me to dinner :happydance: Her hubby's French so DH will be fine. They have a GORGE house which they're still having work done on, wel jel. Kind of my dream house. This is the English friend that has a boy and a girl with her hubby and 3 stepdaughters, so quite similar to moi et DH. And she was in the Pony Club like I was and did loads of riding as a kid so we reminisced about the Pony Club tie and badge and rallies :haha:

Just had massive lunch and off for a cycle in the garage when I've digested a little...just time for a catch up though....I see Jaynie is here :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: B 

sounds lovely, your day I mean. 

I am joining you in exercise mending my soul. I think as a warm up Adam and I are going for a walk and then tomorrow I am going to go for a half hour run. 

You don't think I will die do you? From the smoking, my heart might pop with exercise :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

health visitor came, going to see a councillor and going to a relaxation/anxiety group at the childrens centre (which is like 2 min walk down my road) its a new centre, so this is scary for me but i can talk there i suppose i dont know how i feel about it, she also said that my c section wont split open so i wont die!!!! im coming off of my pill and going on the mini pill for the bfing, i hope im not too late! :hugs: Jaynie xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: B
> 
> sounds lovely, your day I mean.
> 
> I am joining you in exercise mending my soul. I think as a warm up Adam and I are going for a walk and then tomorrow I am going to go for a half hour run.
> 
> You don't think I will die do you? From the smoking, my heart might pop with exercise :shock:

i used to run when i smoked your lungs WILL burn haha youll be ok though x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie I guessed you were off sifting your way through your heart for a few days :hugs: I always recommend a run to declog the arteries and the thoughts :thumbup: Yep scan not so far off now- I can't go at 20 weeks because DH has no time off then and he really wants to come to this scan so I'm kindly waiting for DH to be on holiday and booked one during his week off because I'm so lovely. Keep an eye on your letterbox, the address on the Inner Sanctum....


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: B
> 
> sounds lovely, your day I mean.
> 
> I am joining you in exercise mending my soul. I think as a warm up Adam and I are going for a walk and then tomorrow I am going to go for a half hour run.
> 
> You don't think I will die do you? From the smoking, my heart might pop with exercise :shock:

God no it will do you the world of good woman! Get your trainers on! :thumbup:

Talking of which I've got to go and mend my blood sugar on the bike now...!! :bike:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: B
> 
> sounds lovely, your day I mean.
> 
> I am joining you in exercise mending my soul. I think as a warm up Adam and I are going for a walk and then tomorrow I am going to go for a half hour run.
> 
> You don't think I will die do you? From the smoking, my heart might pop with exercise :shock:
> 
> God no it will do you the world of good woman! Get your trainers on! :thumbup:
> 
> Talking of which I've got to go and mend my blood sugar on the bike now...!! :bike:Click to expand...

I am looking forward to it. If I stick it out I will get some form of running machine. I used to be good at running and did it all through school. My chiropodist told me I have a supernated foot position and that comes with a reflectionary twist and that means I sprint without knowing it. She said lot's of sports people have it particularly runners and footballers. She went on to say the position means that my legs slightly turn in and that because of that some good cyclists have it. She said that in the olden days they would have used splints to correct it :haha: 

I was like, BACK OF MY SUPER POWER :smug: :smug: 

I might google my backwards feet.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I found a picture of Sarachka swimming- must be her since she doesn't have a swimming costume :haha:
> 
> https://download.agefotostock.com/fotos/bajaage/cached/2828/CUR-11fh0236rm.jpg
> 
> OH promised he wouldn't post that online!!Click to expand...

My Sez! What big hands you have! Nice :holly: tho....water must have been cold :winkwink::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think she had one blue/green eye and one brown eye?? I thought it was Charlize Theron, but she doesn't have a wonky eye :haha:
> 
> I think it's Kate Bosworth, and she does have one blue one brown eye.
> 
> Edit looking again I'm not sure. Maybe it is Charlize Theron :-kClick to expand...

Definitely not Charlize...we know our SA, Benoni girls :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I'm fuming :growlmad: just got back from my meeting with my boss. I will update properly when I'm on my laptop as it's a lot to type out but I'm mad at her!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's like an afternoon at the bandstand in Victorian seaside Britain here today- Holly's playing all the demo songs on her little electric keyboard at max volume and you know the kind of tunes you get on those things. Quite jolly really, she's dancing away.

I was turbo charged on the bike, probably means my sugars were too high. :wacko: 

Jaynie you can get running shoes adapted for all types of foot and running position since your feet usually lean one way or the other so if you continue it's worth investing in a specially adapted pair, or adapted insoles. DH gets his insoles for his running shoes made by his chiropodist.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bloods 100, so I was just pedal power pants today.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning my lovelies :wave:
> 
> Oooooo, it's bloomin' cold :cold: I will be wrapping me and Cara up really well for our walk today. I want to get the last of my Christmas shopping done by the end of this week come hell or high water!! I've wrapped most of what I've got up but haven't posted everything yet, so I need to get a move on as I'm sure Essie said the last day for international posting is Friday. I still need to get some things for my sis and BIL in Canada.
> 
> Anyway..what's everyone else's plans?
> 
> Happy Wednesdays :kiss::hugs:

It's so funny hearing you all talk about how cold and dark it is. It was 39* here today...stinking sweatily hot and not fun. The irishman who comes to our shop is loving it. He says it's the first time he has ever slept without a duvet or blanket. You can just get into bed with a sheet and nothing else....well for me the aircon on as well :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm a bit peeved by my dream last night- I did a team triathlon, me and a guy called Etienne that I know, and he went first; swim, cycle, run, then it was my go, like a relay. So I did my part and we won, but were then disqualified because it turns out Etienne had caught a train for the bike part of the course and arrived way before everyone else, but a course steward had seen him getting off the train. :growlmad: What a cheat. And everyone thought I knew about it and was a cheat too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nuv cold weather :cold: I don't mind the summer but it gets a bit sticky and I'm more a winter lass. Crows calling from the top of bare trees against a heavy grey sky :cloud9:

Must go and do christmas present production now my outings for the day are done


----------



## firstbaby25

I am also a winter bod. I love the scenery but I definitely enjoy the summer more. In terms of events and things to do round here... 

Essie :hugs: hope you are ok. I am going for a shower to warm up. I feel that I have cheated but I have found a super duper website that just lists everything I need for this database so I am going to chill out as it's so easy :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm a bit peeved by my dream last night- I did a team triathlon, me and a guy called Etienne that I know, and he went first; swim, cycle, run, then it was my go, like a relay. So I did my part and we won, but were then disqualified because it turns out Etienne had caught a train for the bike part of the course and arrived way before everyone else, but a course steward had seen him getting off the train. :growlmad: What a cheat. And everyone thought I knew about it and was a cheat too.

:haha: You're sleep cross. I get like that with DH sometimes and then I'm cross with him the whole day....unlike this last week when I have been real life cross with him :growlmad: At least I'm not bursting into tears every second today


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I nuv cold weather :cold: I don't mind the summer but it gets a bit sticky and I'm more a winter lass. Crows calling from the top of bare trees against a heavy grey sky :cloud9:
> 
> Must go and do christmas present production now my outings for the day are done

I also nuv cold weather. I love layering clothes and bundling up and cold wind on the cheeks. But that happens maybe 3 days a year here. And our trees don't go bare, grass stays green...cheated really


----------



## TrinityMom

I nuv this quote:

"If a woman doesn't look like a Goddess during labour, then someone isn't treating her right." ~ Ina May Gaskin &#9829;


----------



## TrinityMom

I didn't notice before that the baby in my ticker is glowing now



....must stop eating all that irradiated food and msg:blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :wave: i was a little late for work this morning! :dohh: two things are to blame! 

here's one


----------



## newbie_ttc

and here is the other reason i was late today



:shock:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> and here is the other reason i was late today
> 
> View attachment 308559
> 
> 
> :shock:

Ohhhhhhh fucking helllllllll

Sooooooo pleased !!!!!! I nuv u


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> and here is the other reason i was late today
> 
> View attachment 308559
> 
> 
> :shock:

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Symptoms newbie symptoms ??????


----------



## Crunchie

Essie ! Big hugs .....


----------



## kit_cat

OMG......somebody do something!!!!!! I know, I'll phone the queen :telephone:


----------



## firstbaby25

OMG Newbs :shock: 

What a christmas surprise...

So so so happy! Good job you got that digi from B then?!!!!!

When o when will you use it?


----------



## newbie_ttc

is shock a symptom?? :haha:

I have had zero symptoms. the only thing is my dumb shoulder has been bothering me since last sunday and i doubt that's related. I almost didn't test this morning b/c my temp was only 97.9 but i decided to go ahead and test to be sure. it came up in less than a minute. i laughed and walked away rubbing my eyes b/c i thought i was finally loosing it! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: i hope this is not a dream. AF isn't due until friday so i will wait until then to use the digi!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> OMG......somebody do something!!!!!! I know, I'll phone the queen :telephone:

i know! i had to text addie to make sure it was really there. i was running around in circles! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Newbie I just can not do smilies on my iPhone - someone do a big smiley !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> and here is the other reason i was late today
> 
> View attachment 308559
> 
> 
> :shock:

OH MY FREAKING GOD!!!!!!!!

I am so happy!!! I just :cry: a bit!!!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> :cry:

I know.......:cry: You finally did it!!!!!! What did DH say??


----------



## Sarachka

OH MY GOD!!

I just received text tip off from Kit and literally ran out of the public office into the corridor.

THis is amazing!! This is brilliant!! Honestly I'm welling up here!! Newbs!! Holy shit!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I know.......:cry: You finally did it!!!!!! What did DH say??Click to expand...

i haven't told him yet. *u guys are the 1st to know*. i'm so scared something may go wrong so i am hesitant to tell anyone. if i miss AF i will tell him then. and we are going out of town this weekend so that would be memorable if i told him then :) AF is due friday.... fingers crossed she stays away!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks sarah! i am still pinching myself in between the tears! i just hope this is it! this is going to be a rough week or two. i guess i earned it b/c this tww was easy breezy b/c i just knew we didn't do it this time! shows how much i know eh? :dohh: 1st time i am glad to be wrong tho :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I know.......:cry: You finally did it!!!!!! What did DH say??Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't told him yet. *u guys are the 1st to know*. i'm so scared something may go wrong so i am hesitant to tell anyone. if i miss AF i will tell him then. and we are going out of town this weekend so that would be memorable if i told him then :) AF is due friday.... fingers crossed she stays away!!Click to expand...

Oh wow...we are the first to know :sad2: Such an honour Newbs :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Someone tell Bethany!! Where is Behany!!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> health visitor came, going to see a councillor and going to a relaxation/anxiety group at the childrens centre (which is like 2 min walk down my road) its a new centre, so this is scary for me but i can talk there i suppose i dont know how i feel about it, she also said that my c section wont split open so i wont die!!!! im coming off of my pill and going on the mini pill for the bfing, i hope im not too late! :hugs: Jaynie xxxx

You're not too late! :thumbup:
You are such an awesome mama! And that group sounds fabulous!!


----------



## Essie

Ohmygod Newbie!!!!!! I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I know.......:cry: You finally did it!!!!!! What did DH say??Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't told him yet. *u guys are the 1st to know*. i'm so scared something may go wrong so i am hesitant to tell anyone. if i miss AF i will tell him then. and we are going out of town this weekend so that would be memorable if i told him then :) AF is due friday.... fingers crossed she stays away!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow...we are the first to know :sad2: Such an honour Newbs :hugs:Click to expand...

u guys have been such a source of support, u have no idea! not to mention the fact that i consider you all my friends. :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Hiiii everybody!

Im a bit sad. I had blood test taking for gestational diabetes yesterday and they have come back high so i have to go in next week for a glucose test at the maternity ward. Anyone else had this? im a bit down in the dumps at the min everything seems hard work!:nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> Hiiii everybody!
> 
> Im a bit sad. I had blood test taking for gestational diabetes yesterday and they have come back high so i have to go in next week for a glucose test at the maternity ward. Anyone else had this? im a bit down in the dumps at the min everything seems hard work!:nope:

This is why B does her blood Cassie. You will be fine!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Hiiii everybody!
> 
> Im a bit sad. I had blood test taking for gestational diabetes yesterday and they have come back high so i have to go in next week for a glucose test at the maternity ward. Anyone else had this? im a bit down in the dumps at the min everything seems hard work!:nope:

Oh Cassie...Bethany will have a million pieces of advice for you..that's what all her figures are about, you know the green/red numbers she posts. If you do have GD, Bethany is the woman who can help you :thumbup: I'm sure she won't mind me volunteering her expertise :thumbup: Don't worry though, it will all be ok :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiii everybody!
> 
> Im a bit sad. I had blood test taking for gestational diabetes yesterday and they have come back high so i have to go in next week for a glucose test at the maternity ward. Anyone else had this? im a bit down in the dumps at the min everything seems hard work!:nope:
> 
> This is why B does her blood Cassie. You will be fine!Click to expand...

Awwww this makes me feel much better! yay i might actually understand poperly what B does :thumbup:

You cant help but worry and think the worse!


----------



## newbie_ttc

cassie04 said:


> Hiiii everybody!
> 
> Im a bit sad. I had blood test taking for gestational diabetes yesterday and they have come back high so i have to go in next week for a glucose test at the maternity ward. Anyone else had this? im a bit down in the dumps at the min everything seems hard work!:nope:

:hugs: hopefully it's not GD, but if it is, you have a resident monkey for an excellent resource. my friend had it and she only had to monitor her diet. all is not lost sweetie pie :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiii everybody!
> 
> Im a bit sad. I had blood test taking for gestational diabetes yesterday and they have come back high so i have to go in next week for a glucose test at the maternity ward. Anyone else had this? im a bit down in the dumps at the min everything seems hard work!:nope:
> 
> Oh Cassie...Bethany will have a million pieces of advice for you..that's what all her figures are about, you know the green/red numbers she posts. If you do have GD, Bethany is the woman who can help you :thumbup: I'm sure she won't mind me volunteering her expertise :thumbup: Don't worry though, it will all be ok :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks kit! Where is that monkey B when i need her :haha: i do feel better knowing i have my own personal sugar level specialist on here! Did B get diagnosed really early?


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiii everybody!
> 
> Im a bit sad. I had blood test taking for gestational diabetes yesterday and they have come back high so i have to go in next week for a glucose test at the maternity ward. Anyone else had this? im a bit down in the dumps at the min everything seems hard work!:nope:
> 
> Oh Cassie...Bethany will have a million pieces of advice for you..that's what all her figures are about, you know the green/red numbers she posts. If you do have GD, Bethany is the woman who can help you :thumbup: I'm sure she won't mind me volunteering her expertise :thumbup: Don't worry though, it will all be ok :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks kit! Where is that monkey B when i need her :haha: i do feel better knowing i have my own personal sugar level specialist on here! Did B get diagnosed really early?Click to expand...

No, not with Holly, but this time round she's been monitoring it from the moment she got her BFP. Apparently it's common to crop up earlier in subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiii everybody!
> 
> Im a bit sad. I had blood test taking for gestational diabetes yesterday and they have come back high so i have to go in next week for a glucose test at the maternity ward. Anyone else had this? im a bit down in the dumps at the min everything seems hard work!:nope:
> 
> :hugs: hopefully it's not GD, but if it is, you have a resident monkey for an excellent resource. my friend had it and she only had to monitor her diet. all is not lost sweetie pie :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks.....you all have made me feel better....although i love food and havent a clue about what to eat.


*OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! does this mean i have to cut out my advent calendar!!!!!!???????? i think i just fainted!*


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

Don't panic just yet Cassie..let's wait and see what the test tells you :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Cassie I had to have the glucose test, but didn't have GD. A high level on your bloods doesn't necessarily mean you have GD, that's why they send you for a more detailed test. Did you fast before they took your bloods? If not that could skew the results. And even if you do have GD you could not have anyone more knowledgable than our monkey :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

OMFG I just nearly fell off the sofa!!! NEWBIE :wohoo: 

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

I was lost for words!!

:flower::flower:

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance::happydance: *NEWBIE!!!* :happydance::happydance:

I am beyond happy for you!!!!!! What a wonderful thing to wake up to! :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

On another note still no sign of any ferning for me at all and i'm CD16 now :wacko: and the nausea isn't improving but tests say no?!? Waiting game :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

haha! my ff ticker is ratting me out! :shhh:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> OMG......somebody do something!!!!!! I know, I'll phone the queen :telephone:
> 
> i know! i had to text addie to make sure it was really there. i was running around in circles! :haha:Click to expand...

I am shocked I didn't wake up DH I was going crazy when I go your text!!!!!!!!A Christmas bfp yayayayyayayayayayayya


----------



## LunaLady

I have something just ever so slightly exciting to share - though nowhere near the level of Newbie's excitement!!!

Rhyko hasnt had a bottle in 30 hours! Been alllllll booby!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I have something just ever so slightly exciting to share - though nowhere near the level of Newbie's excitement!!!
> 
> Rhyko hasnt had a bottle in 30 hours! Been alllllll booby!!!!:happydance:

Oooooo Luna...you and your beautiful boy have got this breast feeding lark licked (no pun intended :haha:) Sooooo well done again my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> On another note still no sign of any ferning for me at all and i'm CD16 now :wacko: and the nausea isn't improving but tests say no?!? Waiting game :(

:shrug: :-k


----------



## emandi

Newbie!!!
Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Oh Luna thats such fab news :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> I have something just ever so slightly exciting to share - though nowhere near the level of Newbie's excitement!!!
> 
> Rhyko hasnt had a bottle in 30 hours! Been alllllll booby!!!!:happydance:

way to go Luna! :bodyb: that IS exciting! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> On another note still no sign of any ferning for me at all and i'm CD16 now :wacko: and the nausea isn't improving but tests say no?!? Waiting game :(

:-k as much as I HATE waiting, i'd say wait a week and take another test maybe?


----------



## addie25

Luna that is amazing!!!!!!! I am so happy it is all working out the way you wanted!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:

thanks emandi! i thought i'd never see this day. :cloud9:

how are u and baby james, right?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...are you ok? You said you were upset?


----------



## addie25

If I sit up I feel a like well it feels like my stomach is rumbling from hunger in just one part of it?? Is that one or the babies?? I wish I had a full out kick to know for sure.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> If I sit up I feel a like well it feels like my stomach is rumbling from hunger in just one part of it?? Is that one or the babies?? I wish I had a full out kick to know for sure.

How weird! I don't know addie but I would think you have twice the likelihood of feeling kicks anytime now, and they don't really feel like kicks to start with either...more sort of fluttering sensations.


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:

OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> If I sit up I feel a like well it feels like my stomach is rumbling from hunger in just one part of it?? Is that one or the babies?? I wish I had a full out kick to know for sure.

I would say that is the babies! I felt Rhyko that way, too. And little tickly flutters at first. But also the grumbly tummy feeling.:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I know I just can't wait to be able to interact with them and have them respond to a poke or my voice.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> If I sit up I feel a like well it feels like my stomach is rumbling from hunger in just one part of it?? Is that one or the babies?? I wish I had a full out kick to know for sure.
> 
> I would say that is the babies! I felt Rhyko that way, too. And little tickly flutters at first. But also the grumbly tummy feeling.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope it's them!!!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...are you ok? You said you were upset?

I am calm now, i was annoyed after my meeting with my boss. It should've been a case of signing a couple of forms, since we already agreed on my hours in October. I went it and she said "I've been thinking...." then went on to say she didnt know how she would cover my hours, and that she wasn't sure I could reduce my hours as soon as I'm back, I might have to work full time til they find a replacement....which could take 6 months! I kept my cool and said "no, I've read the policy. It says I just have to give you enough notice and then my hours can reduce from when I return". I did give her almost six months notice!! Eventually she signed the forms and did my P3 so it should all be sorted now. As long as my p3 makes it from her office to the appropriate person for sign off :wacko: I felt like she was trying to make me feel guilty and agree to work more hours, but I've given her plenty of notice :shrug: I do understand her position, but if this was a problem she should've highlighted it in our first meeting, not tried to make me feel bad and go back on what we originally agreed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*OMG OMG OMG!!! I knew I just had to post the CBFM!  Get the French Digi out !!!*


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...are you ok? You said you were upset?
> 
> I am calm now, i was annoyed after my meeting with my boss. It should've been a case of signing a couple of forms, since we already agreed on my hours in October. I went it and she said "I've been thinking...." then went on to say she didnt know how she would cover my hours, and that she wasn't sure I could reduce my hours as soon as I'm back, I might have to work full time til they find a replacement....which could take 6 months! I kept my cool and said "no, I've read the policy. It says I just have to give you enough notice and then my hours can reduce from when I return". I did give her almost six months notice!! Eventually she signed the forms and did my P3 so it should all be sorted now. As long as my p3 makes it from her office to the appropriate person for sign off :wacko: I felt like she was trying to make me feel guilty and agree to work more hours, but I've given her plenty of notice :shrug: I do understand her position, but if this was a problem she should've highlighted it in our first meeting, not tried to make me feel bad and go back on what we originally agreed.Click to expand...

What a rotter! A smidge unprofessional as well I think. Is there any way you can check everything has gone through as it should?


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> thanks emandi! i thought i'd never see this day. :cloud9:
> 
> how are u and baby james, right?Click to expand...


Such a lovely news Newbie :hugs:! When is your due date?

We are fine, having a cold at the moment (Emily and me). Emily has been having dry cough for 
over two weeks now, don't know what to do :nope:.
Baby James is ok, but quite often I feel him in transverse position. Hopefully he knows what to do :winkwink:.


----------



## Essie

On a more positive note we had a lovely time at baby music. We had Christmas music and all the babies got a present, it's a little picture book about Christmas :) the first thing they all did was try to eat the book :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have never been in such a panic to find a post



I am lost for words




I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you Newbs:hugs:





https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/emoticon-msn-sourire-marche.gif.gif


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...are you ok? You said you were upset?
> 
> I am calm now, i was annoyed after my meeting with my boss. It should've been a case of signing a couple of forms, since we already agreed on my hours in October. I went it and she said "I've been thinking...." then went on to say she didnt know how she would cover my hours, and that she wasn't sure I could reduce my hours as soon as I'm back, I might have to work full time til they find a replacement....which could take 6 months! I kept my cool and said "no, I've read the policy. It says I just have to give you enough notice and then my hours can reduce from when I return". I did give her almost six months notice!! Eventually she signed the forms and did my P3 so it should all be sorted now. As long as my p3 makes it from her office to the appropriate person for sign off :wacko: I felt like she was trying to make me feel guilty and agree to work more hours, but I've given her plenty of notice :shrug: I do understand her position, but if this was a problem she should've highlighted it in our first meeting, not tried to make me feel bad and go back on what we originally agreed.Click to expand...
> 
> What a rotter! A smidge unprofessional as well I think. Is there any way you can check everything has gone through as it should?Click to expand...

I'll phone nursing admin next week and check. I feel a bit annoyed as everyone urged me to go straight to the matron, but I wanted to avoid getting my boss in trouble for not following the policy. Feel like why did I bother now. But I don't think she can back on it now the p3 is signed.


----------



## kit_cat

Good Essie.. but I'd check anyway just for peace of mind :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Essie I'm glad things got sorted and your boss signed the papers. Good for u standing up for yourself and telling her you gave the notice that was required.:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cassie if you do have it don't worry because I am here :hugs: You may just have to be very careful about what you eat and monitor your blood sugar like me, it's not so bad really and you end up feeling amazing because you eat so healthily! But do the GTT before you panic. What was your level on your test?


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...


Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
I don't know what to expect this time.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to go and bathe LO, and put her to bye byes since she's exhausticated and rubbing her eyes, so I will digest Newbie's news as I do so.....

omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> and here is the other reason i was late today
> 
> View attachment 308559
> 
> 
> :shock:

Oh my days! How did I miss this????? It's a sign I need to get my head out of them Uni books and pay more attention on here! I can't beleive it! Absolutly buzzing for you! It's crazy I actually can't stop smiling! It's like I'm pregnant........... Again hahaha! I love it! Love love love! Its a good line too! Wow! Can't wait for you to tell your oh!

Amazing! Buzz buzz buzz


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...

Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> If I sit up I feel a like well it feels like my stomach is rumbling from hunger in just one part of it?? Is that one or the babies?? I wish I had a full out kick to know for sure.
> 
> I would say that is the babies! I felt Rhyko that way, too. And little tickly flutters at first. But also the grumbly tummy feeling.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it's them!!!!Click to expand...

Hi addie my love bug! The best way I describe mine is a bit like you said a rumbling! You know when you get a random spasm in your body like .....your eye twitching...... Its like that in your belly a spasm you can't control but a lovely spasm at that! Hope your well my imense twin carrier!


----------



## addie25

I was leaving a store and a guy was standing outside and when he saw me he smiled very wide and said hi. I said hi and kept walking. He then said omg and started laughing and says she's hot. I kept walking and got in my car and he was staring at me and it looked like he was writing down my license plate number. I know I'm paranoid I'm sure he wansmt but I looked like he was and then he started waving.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> *OMG OMG OMG!!! I knew I just had to post the CBFM!  Get the French Digi out !!!*

have u posted the cbfm already?! :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Cassie if you do have it don't worry because I am here :hugs: You may just have to be very careful about what you eat and monitor your blood sugar like me, it's not so bad really and you end up feeling amazing because you eat so healthily! But do the GTT before you panic. What was your level on your test?


I don't know they just took my bloods on tues then called today and said it's high so to come on next wed. I think it was initial panic cos I don't know anything about it and it's not nice to be told your not normal haha! But I'm ok with it now after speaking to you lovely ladies and my friends who are mummies! Thank you all! 

It's actually rather cute cos dave rang at work and I told him of had a call from the maternity ward and he panicked! I was like it's ok it's dead common and it goes away after baby so it's nothing to worry bout! But he insists that he is coming with me! Awww I like he is worried and concerned it's cute! Plus it will be lovely cos he gets to see the maternity ward where we are having her and the birthing pool that I want! 

Right I must go make some tea for the reed family xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I was leaving a store and a guy was standing outside and when he saw me he smiled very wide and said hi. I said hi and kept walking. He then said omg and started laughing and says she's hot. I kept walking and got in my car and he was staring at me and it looked like he was writing down my license plate number. I know I'm paranoid I'm sure he wansmt but I looked like he was and then he started waving.

what a creep! did u tell ej?


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?Click to expand...

Definitely want to try VBAC! Once I'm 37-38 weeks I want to start applying some " natural induction" tricks. If this doesnt work once I'm overdue I will try reflexology (that helped my friend with both her children). Hospital is not keen on induction after c-section. So in case I'm week overdue and nothings happening I'll go for section. Let's see.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I was leaving a store and a guy was standing outside and when he saw me he smiled very wide and said hi. I said hi and kept walking. He then said omg and started laughing and says she's hot. I kept walking and got in my car and he was staring at me and it looked like he was writing down my license plate number. I know I'm paranoid I'm sure he wansmt but I looked like he was and then he started waving.

What a weirdo....did you recognise him? Maybe he knows you from somewhere?


----------



## addie25

I called Ej but he didn't answer. I'm sure it's fine it's just odd how he stared at my car and then wrote something down. I mean what a freak u can clearly see my baby bump and weeding ring n ur goin to hit on me. Just weird.

Cassie my love sometimes bloods come back high and then it's nothing. If u have GD then B is ur gal she will make sure u know everything u need to know she is an expert!!!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely want to try VBAC! Once I'm 37-38 weeks I want to start applying some " natural induction" tricks. If this doesnt work once I'm overdue I will try reflexology (that helped my friend with both her children). Hospital is not keen on induction after c-section. So in case I'm week overdue and nothings happening I'll go for section. Let's see.Click to expand...

Haha! I did the same..tried ALL the tricks and they didn't work for me but loads of people have successes, and they say you're less likely to be late with 2nd/3rd etc births :thumbup: I hope you get what you want :flower:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I was leaving a store and a guy was standing outside and when he saw me he smiled very wide and said hi. I said hi and kept walking. He then said omg and started laughing and says she's hot. I kept walking and got in my car and he was staring at me and it looked like he was writing down my license plate number. I know I'm paranoid I'm sure he wansmt but I looked like he was and then he started waving.
> 
> What a weirdo....did you recognise him? Maybe he knows you from somewhere?Click to expand...

His comment of wow omg she's hot and laughing like some idiot shows me he didn't know me and was a jerk. I hate creepy guys.


----------



## kit_cat

B..I meant to say, your day with your new friend sounded lovely, and she and her family are quite the mirror image eh? :thumbup: Nice to have so much in common :flower:


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely want to try VBAC! Once I'm 37-38 weeks I want to start applying some " natural induction" tricks. If this doesnt work once I'm overdue I will try reflexology (that helped my friend with both her children). Hospital is not keen on induction after c-section. So in case I'm week overdue and nothings happening I'll go for section. Let's see.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I did the same..tried ALL the tricks and they didn't work for me but loads of people have successes, and they say you're less likely to be late with 2nd/3rd etc births :thumbup: I hope you get what you want :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Kitty :kiss:. What tricks did you use? Inspire me pleeeese...


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cassie if you do have it don't worry because I am here :hugs: You may just have to be very careful about what you eat and monitor your blood sugar like me, it's not so bad really and you end up feeling amazing because you eat so healthily! But do the GTT before you panic. What was your level on your test?
> 
> 
> I don't know they just took my bloods on tues then called today and said it's high so to come on next wed. I think it was initial panic cos I don't know anything about it and it's not nice to be told your not normal haha! But I'm ok with it now after speaking to you lovely ladies and my friends who are mummies! Thank you all!
> 
> It's actually rather cute cos dave rang at work and I told him of had a call from the maternity ward and he panicked! I was like it's ok it's dead common and it goes away after baby so it's nothing to worry bout! But he insists that he is coming with me! Awww I like he is worried and concerned it's cute! Plus it will be lovely cos he gets to see the maternity ward where we are having her and the birthing pool that I want!
> 
> Right I must go make some tea for the reed family xxxClick to expand...

Yes when I found out with Holly I cried and didn't believe it was possible but you soon get on top of it:thumbup: My GTT came out ok but I still had GD so it's all a bit of a minefield. But you'll be just fine either way:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *OMG OMG OMG!!! I knew I just had to post the CBFM!  Get the French Digi out !!!*
> 
> have u posted the cbfm already?! :dohh:Click to expand...

Posted it yesterday morning:dohh: You'll have to find a friend to hand it on to!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *OMG OMG OMG!!! I knew I just had to post the CBFM!  Get the French Digi out !!!*
> 
> have u posted the cbfm already?! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Posted it yesterday morning:dohh: You'll have to find a friend to hand it on to!Click to expand...

I sent my Christmas card to Newbie yesterday saying something along the lines of hope 2012 is your BFP year. But she's snuck it in for 2011 :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely want to try VBAC! Once I'm 37-38 weeks I want to start applying some " natural induction" tricks. If this doesnt work once I'm overdue I will try reflexology (that helped my friend with both her children). Hospital is not keen on induction after c-section. So in case I'm week overdue and nothings happening I'll go for section. Let's see.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I did the same..tried ALL the tricks and they didn't work for me but loads of people have successes, and they say you're less likely to be late with 2nd/3rd etc births :thumbup: I hope you get what you want :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kitty :kiss:. What tricks did you use? Inspire me pleeeese...Click to expand...

Well.....

I ate LOADS of pineapple
I walked for MILES and MILES
I bounced on my birthing ball for HOURS
I had :sex:
I ate VERY spicey food/curry etc
I had LOADS of hot baths
I put EPO capsules up my foof (Trin said they soften the cervix)
I took a TON of raspberry leaf tablets and drank the tea :sick:

There was probably more but that's all I can remember...after all that, I was still 2 weeks late :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> B..I meant to say, your day with your new friend sounded lovely, and she and her family are quite the mirror image eh? :thumbup: Nice to have so much in common :flower:

Yes, she's dropping round later to pick up a little wooden guinea pig hut I made because her piggles have a plastic one which is damp in this weather- I don't have many friends I can share guinea pig huts with! And she wants to see my exercise bike since she's thinking of investing in one! Likeness!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely want to try VBAC! Once I'm 37-38 weeks I want to start applying some " natural induction" tricks. If this doesnt work once I'm overdue I will try reflexology (that helped my friend with both her children). Hospital is not keen on induction after c-section. So in case I'm week overdue and nothings happening I'll go for section. Let's see.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I did the same..tried ALL the tricks and they didn't work for me but loads of people have successes, and they say you're less likely to be late with 2nd/3rd etc births :thumbup: I hope you get what you want :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kitty :kiss:. What tricks did you use? Inspire me pleeeese...Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....
> 
> I ate LOADS of pineapple
> I walked for MILES and MILES
> I bounced on my birthing ball for HOURS
> I had :sex:
> I ate VERY spicey food/curry etc
> I had LOADS of hot baths
> I put EPO capsules up my foof (Trin said they soften the cervix)
> I took a TON of raspberry leaf tablets and drank the tea :sick:
> 
> There was probably more but that's all I can remember...after all that, I was still 2 weeks late :dohh:Click to expand...

Didn't you also go on the swings in your local park? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *OMG OMG OMG!!! I knew I just had to post the CBFM!  Get the French Digi out !!!*
> 
> have u posted the cbfm already?! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Posted it yesterday morning:dohh: You'll have to find a friend to hand it on to!Click to expand...
> 
> I sent my Christmas card to Newbie yesterday saying something along the lines of hope 2012 is your BFP year. But she's snuck it in for 2011 :haha:Click to expand...

That's what I wrote in my card for her too :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is home early which is nice but it does mean I have to stop doing his Christmas present that I'm really enjoying doing :shrug: Back to my mum's peg bag.....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you get _*Apéricube*_ in the UK? Little flavoursome creamy cheese cubes? I'm savouring some at the moment :munch:

https://www.gala.fr/var/gal/storage/images/media/images/photos_lifestyle/cuisine/decembre/apericubes/1282749-1-fre-FR/apericubes.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

With olives :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely want to try VBAC! Once I'm 37-38 weeks I want to start applying some " natural induction" tricks. If this doesnt work once I'm overdue I will try reflexology (that helped my friend with both her children). Hospital is not keen on induction after c-section. So in case I'm week overdue and nothings happening I'll go for section. Let's see.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I did the same..tried ALL the tricks and they didn't work for me but loads of people have successes, and they say you're less likely to be late with 2nd/3rd etc births :thumbup: I hope you get what you want :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kitty :kiss:. What tricks did you use? Inspire me pleeeese...Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....
> 
> I ate LOADS of pineapple
> I walked for MILES and MILES
> I bounced on my birthing ball for HOURS
> I had :sex:
> I ate VERY spicey food/curry etc
> I had LOADS of hot baths
> I put EPO capsules up my foof (Trin said they soften the cervix)
> I took a TON of raspberry leaf tablets and drank the tea :sick:
> 
> There was probably more but that's all I can remember...after all that, I was still 2 weeks late :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you also go on the swings in your local park? :haha:Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is so jammy, he's got an invite to a private viewing of a Picasso, Matisse and Cézanne exhibition at the Grand Palais tomorrow and I'm not allowed to go with him-it's a work thing. It is at 8.30am mind you, I'll be all cosy asleep


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly!!!!! You're here!!! *grabs and hugs*
> 
> How are you? How is Leo doing? Is everything ok m'love? :kiss::hugs:

:haha: I adore your enthusiasm. :hugs: things have been mad.... We are fairly sure that Leo has silent reflux now as he still acts the same as he always has but no longer voms everywhere, OH's family is... :wacko: -going about expressing their displeasure at us moving in a very bad way, my doctor is wanting to take out my mirena due to all the stuff im going through, and lastly, I'm beyond tired. :sleep:

How are you and Miss Cara?


----------



## emandi

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely want to try VBAC! Once I'm 37-38 weeks I want to start applying some " natural induction" tricks. If this doesnt work once I'm overdue I will try reflexology (that helped my friend with both her children). Hospital is not keen on induction after c-section. So in case I'm week overdue and nothings happening I'll go for section. Let's see.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I did the same..tried ALL the tricks and they didn't work for me but loads of people have successes, and they say you're less likely to be late with 2nd/3rd etc births :thumbup: I hope you get what you want :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kitty :kiss:. What tricks did you use? Inspire me pleeeese...Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....
> 
> I ate LOADS of pineapple
> I walked for MILES and MILES
> I bounced on my birthing ball for HOURS
> I had :sex:
> I ate VERY spicey food/curry etc
> I had LOADS of hot baths
> I put EPO capsules up my foof (Trin said they soften the cervix)
> I took a TON of raspberry leaf tablets and drank the tea :sick:
> 
> There was probably more but that's all I can remember...after all that, I was still 2 weeks late :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you also go on the swings in your local park? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised! :haha:Click to expand...


Nice list Kit, you had it nicely covered, shame it didnt work :haha:
So far all those things are on my list as well :thumbup:, plus planning to scrub all skirting and floor in the house (my midwife was recommended to scrub the floor and it worked).
Thank you for sharing :flower:.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Jaynie my love. Big :hugs: Not a good spot you're in. I hope you do what's best for you and find some peace. In the meantime, we are all here for you.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey molly my doll! i hate that things are less than stellar for you. maybe if you check out page 6420, that might brighten things a bit? :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> Nice list Kit, you had it nicely covered, shame it didnt work :haha:
> So far all those things are on my list as well :thumbup:, plus planning to scrub all skirting and floor in the house (my midwife was recommended to scrub the floor and it worked).
> Thank you for sharing :flower:.

and if it doesn't work, at least you will have nice clean floors! :winkwink: i hope u and Em feel better soon my dear :hugs:


----------



## Essie

I've just had a lovely bath with Lyra :cloud9: she's too big for her baby bath and we don't have a bath seat or anything so I get in with her to hold her. DH did some baby massage and snuggled her up in her towel and then she peed on him :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I was thinking about newbies good news most of the way home. The other part of the way home I was thinking how freezing and miserable it is to walk 2 miles at the moment.


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> health visitor came, going to see a councillor and going to a relaxation/anxiety group at the childrens centre (which is like 2 min walk down my road) its a new centre, so this is scary for me but i can talk there i suppose i dont know how i feel about it, she also said that my c section wont split open so i wont die!!!! im coming off of my pill and going on the mini pill for the bfing, i hope im not too late! :hugs: Jaynie xxxx
> 
> You're not too late! :thumbup:
> You are such an awesome mama! And that group sounds fabulous!!Click to expand...

thankyou Luna :hugs:
im not going to that group after all, she rang me and told me id have to put James in a crèche! for 2 hours :shock: so im going to the parent and baby group instead


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you get _*Apéricube*_ in the UK? Little flavoursome creamy cheese cubes? I'm savouring some at the moment :munch:
> 
> https://www.gala.fr/var/gal/storage/images/media/images/photos_lifestyle/cuisine/decembre/apericubes/1282749-1-fre-FR/apericubes.jpg

We have those :thumbup: They're called Laughing Cow cheese here. They come in wedges too. The boys love them


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> and here is the other reason i was late today
> 
> View attachment 308559
> 
> 
> :shock:

Omg! Omg! Omg! AHHHHH! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Newbie, I keep grinning for you :hugs:

What's the procedure now? Do you see a gynae or a midwife? When do you have a scan?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to miss you all but I have to go to bed. This getting up early and getting home late thing is really not good for me. And I have so many moms due *sigh*

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS Newbs, I don't know how you are going to keep this from DH :wacko: You may be crazy by next week!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do you get _*Apéricube*_ in the UK? Little flavoursome creamy cheese cubes? I'm savouring some at the moment :munch:
> 
> https://www.gala.fr/var/gal/storage/images/media/images/photos_lifestyle/cuisine/decembre/apericubes/1282749-1-fre-FR/apericubes.jpg
> 
> We have those :thumbup: They're called Laughing Cow cheese here. They come in wedges too. The boys love themClick to expand...

We have Laughing Cow wedges too, well, La vache Qui Rit to be precise, but they don't come in weird flavours like scallop and ham. Since Apericube comes in loads of flavours and they're tiny weeny things they're good on a GD diet! I once went to an exhibition in Belgium about the history of the Laughing Cow labels, and saw the first one to the most recent, it was cool! There were tatooed pigs there too.


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> health visitor came, going to see a councillor and going to a relaxation/anxiety group at the childrens centre (which is like 2 min walk down my road) its a new centre, so this is scary for me but i can talk there i suppose i dont know how i feel about it, she also said that my c section wont split open so i wont die!!!! im coming off of my pill and going on the mini pill for the bfing, i hope im not too late! :hugs: Jaynie xxxx
> 
> You're not too late! :thumbup:
> You are such an awesome mama! And that group sounds fabulous!!Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou Luna :hugs:
> im not going to that group after all, she rang me and told me id have to put James in a crèche! for 2 hours :shock: so im going to the parent and baby group insteadClick to expand...

That sounds even better!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin, sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

For Sezi love:
https://www.quirkybaby.com/kozy-carrier-pulaski-brown.html

Cute baby carrier!!! :)


----------



## new mummy2010

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO WAIT - A -GO NEWBS AND MJ :happydance::happydance::happydance:



newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I know.......:cry: You finally did it!!!!!! What did DH say??Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't told him yet. *u guys are the 1st to know*. i'm so scared something may go wrong so i am hesitant to tell anyone. if i miss AF i will tell him then. and we are going out of town this weekend so that would be memorable if i told him then :) AF is due friday.... fingers crossed she stays away!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow...we are the first to know :sad2: Such an honour Newbs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> u guys have been such a source of support, u have no idea! not to mention the fact that i consider you all my friends. :hugs:Click to expand...


:cry: Oh my i think you made me all emotional:wacko:
I do wholeheartedly agree though i tell you girl loads more than my other friends i actually see all the time !!!



LunaLady said:


> I have something just ever so slightly exciting to share - though nowhere near the level of Newbie's excitement!!!
> 
> Rhyko hasnt had a bottle in 30 hours! Been alllllll booby!!!!:happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Newbie!!!
> Sooooo happy for you my lovely :wohoo:
> 
> OMG...it's getting sooo close now for you! Was Emily on time or early/late?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit it's draaaaaaging terribly for me. Or am I being too impatient :shrug:?
> Emily was planned c-section. Had ECV at 37 weeks because she was breech, but that didnt work so I had section at 38 weeks.
> I don't know what to expect this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it won't be long now but I can imagine you'll be getting uncomfortable..are you planning VBAC this time if circumstances allow?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely want to try VBAC! Once I'm 37-38 weeks I want to start applying some " natural induction" tricks. If this doesnt work once I'm overdue I will try reflexology (that helped my friend with both her children). Hospital is not keen on induction after c-section. So in case I'm week overdue and nothings happening I'll go for section. Let's see.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I did the same..tried ALL the tricks and they didn't work for me but loads of people have successes, and they say you're less likely to be late with 2nd/3rd etc births :thumbup: I hope you get what you want :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kitty :kiss:. What tricks did you use? Inspire me pleeeese...Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....
> 
> I ate LOADS of pineapple
> I walked for MILES and MILES
> I bounced on my birthing ball for HOURS
> I had :sex:
> I ate VERY spicey food/curry etc
> I had LOADS of hot baths
> I put EPO capsules up my foof (Trin said they soften the cervix)
> I took a TON of raspberry leaf tablets and drank the tea :sick:
> 
> There was probably more but that's all I can remember...after all that, I was still 2 weeks late :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you also go on the swings in your local park? :haha:Click to expand...

I just remembered, the night before I went into labour I made a huge pot of raspberry leaf tea. Then the next day I hiked up a super steep hill in 96*F weather.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I was thinking about newbies good news most of the way home. The other part of the way home I was thinking how freezing and miserable it is to walk 2 miles at the moment.

Go and treat yourself out of your baby budget to a nice cashmere scarf and hat and gloves set and then you'll enjoy winter walking:thumbup: I got one for my b'day last year from my mum, Marks and Spencer's, sooooo cosy and snug and soft and warm :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey Molly & Leo please will you send a picture of you in my outfit to Kit in email (i think thats how you do it isnt it)

It does fit doesn't it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley the pic of Reece and Nate on BBM is really lovely :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to make myself a colourful poncho one of these days. For next winter now methinks.

Newbs how are your excitement levels? :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wee on more sticks Newbs. I wanna look at lines!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH is so jammy, he's got an invite to a private viewing of a Picasso, Matisse and Cézanne exhibition at the Grand Palais tomorrow and I'm not allowed to go with him-it's a work thing. It is at 8.30am mind you, I'll be all cosy asleep

Ahh you'd LOVE that! What a shame you can't join him. You'll be asleep at 8.30pm??


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Newbie, I keep grinning for you :hugs:
> 
> What's the procedure now? Do you see a gynae or a midwife? When do you have a scan?

good question! :shrug: AF is due friday so i will wait a week. if no signs of her by next friday i will call my gynae to make an appointment. i have no idea when they let you have your 1st scan tho... _scan_ :cloud9: i keep looking at that :bfp: pic, why i don't know! :dohh: 

keeping quiet will be super tough, especially since in all my craziness this morning i forgot to discretely dispose of the pg test wrapper. i hope he doesn't find it!! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Molly!!!!! You're here!!! *grabs and hugs*
> 
> How are you? How is Leo doing? Is everything ok m'love? :kiss::hugs:
> 
> :haha: I adore your enthusiasm. :hugs: things have been mad.... We are fairly sure that Leo has silent reflux now as he still acts the same as he always has but no longer voms everywhere, OH's family is... :wacko: -going about expressing their displeasure at us moving in a very bad way, my doctor is wanting to take out my mirena due to all the stuff im going through, and lastly, I'm beyond tired. :sleep:
> 
> How are you and Miss Cara?Click to expand...

Poor Leo, but at least he's keeping his feeds down :thumbup: Sorry OH's family aren't being more supportive :nope: It's April for the move isn't it?

Is the mirena at the route of the problems you've been having then? Are you still dizzy/passing out?

Miss Cara and I are superb thanks for asking :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Awwww, I was just looking for poncho patterns and I saw this :awww:

https://storage.canalblog.com/03/85/441824/49977294.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Oooohh this warm bubble bath feels sooooo goooood


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> With olives :munch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH is so jammy, he's got an invite to a private viewing of a Picasso, Matisse and Cézanne exhibition at the Grand Palais tomorrow and I'm not allowed to go with him-it's a work thing. It is at 8.30am mind you, I'll be all cosy asleepClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh you'd LOVE that! What a shame you can't join him. You'll be asleep at 8.30pm??Click to expand...

:jo: :haha:
8:30 *a.m.* although i am surprised she'll be still sleeping then.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> With olives :munch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH is so jammy, he's got an invite to a private viewing of a Picasso, Matisse and Cézanne exhibition at the Grand Palais tomorrow and I'm not allowed to go with him-it's a work thing. It is at 8.30am mind you, I'll be all cosy asleepClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh you'd LOVE that! What a shame you can't join him. You'll be asleep at 8.30pm??Click to expand...

8.30 am. You haven't got your glasses on Kit:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> With olives :munch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH is so jammy, he's got an invite to a private viewing of a Picasso, Matisse and Cézanne exhibition at the Grand Palais tomorrow and I'm not allowed to go with him-it's a work thing. It is at 8.30am mind you, I'll be all cosy asleepClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh you'd LOVE that! What a shame you can't join him. You'll be asleep at 8.30pm??Click to expand...
> 
> :jo: :haha:
> 8:30 *a.m.* although i am surprised she'll be still sleeping then.Click to expand...

I keep waking up at 9! It's a pregnancy thing, I don't usually sleep so late:blush: Holly too, we're so lazy. Maybe we're hibernating:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Wee on more sticks Newbs. I wanna look at lines!!

i bought 3 more FRERs on my break today :shhh: :blush: ...just to make sure that wasn't a wonky test, before i whip out the FRENCH big gun! :D


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: Newbs and B..

I thought you'd _meant _pm as 8.30am sounds like a funny time for something like that...although I'm not sure why :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oooohh this warm bubble bath feels sooooo goooood

Perving in the nude again :haha:

I just had a bath and finished my book, it had a weepy happy ending:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> With olives :munch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH is so jammy, he's got an invite to a private viewing of a Picasso, Matisse and Cézanne exhibition at the Grand Palais tomorrow and I'm not allowed to go with him-it's a work thing. It is at 8.30am mind you, I'll be all cosy asleepClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh you'd LOVE that! What a shame you can't join him. You'll be asleep at 8.30pm??Click to expand...
> 
> :jo: :haha:
> 8:30 *a.m.* although i am surprised she'll be still sleeping then.Click to expand...
> 
> I keep waking up at 9! It's a pregnancy thing, I don't usually sleep so late:blush: Holly too, we're so lazy. Maybe we're hibernating:shrug:Click to expand...

It's because of all the midnight munkie tea parties you two keep having :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wee on more sticks Newbs. I wanna look at lines!!
> 
> i bought 3 more FRERs on my break today :shhh: :blush: ...just to make sure that wasn't a wonky test, before i whip out the FRENCH big gun! :DClick to expand...

I can't wait to see my digi in print in such widely read international journal as this! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :haha: Newbs and B..
> 
> I thought you'd _meant _pm as 8.30am sounds like a funny time for something like that...although I'm not sure why :shrug:

I grant that it is a weird time to see an exhibition and double checked myself that dh meant eight thirty in the morning!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wee on more sticks Newbs. I wanna look at lines!!
> 
> i bought 3 more FRERs on my break today :shhh: :blush: ...just to make sure that wasn't a wonky test, before i whip out the FRENCH big gun! :DClick to expand...

:rofl:

Hilarious! The turtles on this thread alone must keep the PT companies in business!


----------



## Crunchie

My bloody mil 

Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning 

Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????

Don't leave a wet bib on her ....

Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her .... 

I could go on ALL night


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night

Oh Crunch...I seriously don't envy you all that. I'd like to think my MIL wouldn't interfere like that, or my mum for that matter if we still lived back home but who knows?? Sometimes the miles are a blessing!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Might order this...a book of poncho patterns...

https://multimedia.fnac.com/multimedia/images_produits/ZoomPE/0/6/0/9782299000060.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley, I will take a pic and send to Kit soon. :) 

Kit, They can't say "for sure" that the mirena is to blame but its the only way to rule it out. Well, that and blood tests. :shrug: still dizzy loads, getting headaches 5 days out of 7 with about2 if those turning to migraines, not to mention I've been bleeding for... 23 days now. Oh and yes, April 1st for the move. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Might order this...a book of poncho patterns...
> 
> https://multimedia.fnac.com/multimedia/images_produits/ZoomPE/0/6/0/9782299000060.jpg

Coolio :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hayley, I will take a pic and send to Kit soon. :)
> 
> Kit, They can't say "for sure" that the mirena is to blame but its the only way to rule it out. Well, that and blood tests. :shrug: still dizzy loads, getting headaches 5 days out of 7 with about2 if those turning to migraines, not to mention I've been bleeding for... 23 days now. Oh and yes, April 1st for the move. :thumbup:

I suppose taking it out is the only sure way to either confirm or rule it out as the cause. Hope you get some respite from it all soon :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wee on more sticks Newbs. I wanna look at lines!!
> 
> i bought 3 more FRERs on my break today :shhh: :blush: ...just to make sure that wasn't a wonky test, before i whip out the FRENCH big gun! :DClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Hilarious! The turtles on this thread alone must keep the PT companies in business!Click to expand...

we should be part owners in the company! it's only fair i think :shrug: :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

geeze molly! :hugs: i'd be dizzy if i bled that long too i suppose. big :hug: i had no idea you were having such a tough time. i feel awful :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I wish I didn't have to take it out but I'm tired of living like this.:/ 

Newbie, your DD must ne close to what April's was yes?


----------



## Mollykins

Whatever do you need to be feeling awful about Newbie doo? It's not your fault. x


----------



## kit_cat

Newbs...have you thought of how you will tell DH? Something cute and imaginative maybe?


----------



## Sarachka

Holly I love that photo of the baby. I'm going to take loads of photos like that of my LO.


----------



## Mollykins

I want to make a cheesy cauliflower and pancetta bake... not sure Leo will let me. Meanie baby. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Does Leo sleep any better Molly?


----------



## Mollykins

I think UK sizes run larger than US sizes....


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: I was just in the other room and DH is watching a music retrospective thing and starts calling me frantically to come quickly because it's The Village People...:saywhat: I was like "yeah and?" and he told me I LOVE the Village people, "do I?"....and he says YES I've seen you dancing like a loon to YMCA and In The Navy :haha: I explained to him that everyone can have their weak moments when YMCA plays at a wedding or a party, without it meaning The Village People are a favourite group of mine!! He so genuinely thought I love them :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think UK sizes run larger than US sizes....

:shrug: I know a UK 12 would be a US 10 and so on :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl: I was just in the other room and DH is watching a music retrospective thing and starts calling me frantically to come quickly because it's The Village People...:saywhat: I was like "yeah and?" and he told me I LOVE the Village people, "do I?"....and he says YES I've seen you dancing like a loon to YMCA and In The Navy :haha: I explained to him that everyone can have their weak moments when YMCA plays at a wedding or a party, without it meaning The Village People are a favourite group of mine!! He so genuinely thought I love them :awww:

:haha:

Admit it...you've got ALL the outfits and you know ALL the words. You're such a closet fan that your just about in Narnia!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Sadly no. Still up every 2- 2.5 hours. Sometimes more frequently...like last night. Every hour.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Holly I love that photo of the baby. I'm going to take loads of photos like that of my LO.

Ooooo, can't wait to see your masterpieces :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Sadly no. Still up every 2- 2.5 hours. Sometimes more frequently...like last night. Every hour.

Oh my....what is it Molly? Is it the reflux that constantly wakes him?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Me and lissy are having a natter! :)


----------



## Mollykins

Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding. 

Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Me and lissy are having a natter! :)

Hello ladies :wave: Hope all is well and you're all chilled and happy :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Yes, I would put good money on the fact that its his reflux. Poor soul... I wish I could fix it. :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:

Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Yes, I would put good money on the fact that its his reflux. Poor soul... I wish I could fix it. :(

Does he wake crying and wanting fed or just comforted?


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh Molly ! You must be cream crackered knackered,

People keep coming up to me in street to tell me that girl babies are much more of a handful than boy babies - ??? How odd is that


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...

Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhh Molly ! You must be cream crackered knackered,
> 
> People keep coming up to me in street to tell me that girl babies are much more of a handful than boy babies - ??? How odd is that

Massive generalisation which, when you listen to all of us, doesn't really stand up. Some of the turtle boys have been every bit as challenging as the turtle girls. Eh Molly?


----------



## Sarachka

So tired so tired so tired so tired


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...
> 
> Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !Click to expand...

I really only find the occasional thing that is massively out of sync size wise. Cara will definitely be in her 6-9 months clothes very soon, she's only just 20 weeks!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So tired so tired so tired so tired

Early snuggly night is in order :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

It's a combination of both hunger and comfort. He eats every 2-2.5 hours but when he's up every hour, like last night, its more to be held than to be fed. 

Crunch, I am exhausted... Permanent bags under my eyes. :nope: oh and as I've two girls I'll tell you, in my opinion... Girls are easier.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:

Sounds like US and French are similar then, I've always noticed UK sizes come up big too. Hope Leo settles into a better sleep pattern for your sake soon Mollykins:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Sez, turn in early and rest up love.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...
> 
> Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !Click to expand...
> 
> I really only find the occasional thing that is massively out of sync size wise. Cara will definitely be in her 6-9 months clothes very soon, she's only just 20 weeks!Click to expand...

I did wonder that perhaps it was because Lauren is small....but Next clothes really drown her ...she is in the up to 1 month size in those ,but if I try Tesco she has just gone into 3-6 :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks B. :hugs:

Mollykins :haha: Sounds so formal on the thread.


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> It's a combination of both hunger and comfort. He eats every 2-2.5 hours but when he's up every hour, like last night, its more to be held than to be fed.
> 
> Crunch, I am exhausted... Permanent bags under my eyes. :nope: oh and as I've two girls I'll tell you, in my opinion... Girls are easier.

:hugs: I only know what it was like when Lauren was feeding every 90 minutes and having no other children I do not know how you are doing it .....:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...
> 
> Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !Click to expand...
> 
> I really only find the occasional thing that is massively out of sync size wise. Cara will definitely be in her 6-9 months clothes very soon, she's only just 20 weeks!Click to expand...

I find variations in size. George are the biggest I've found. I think it depends on the shape of the baby, not just weight. Lyra is in some 6-9 already. Her big feet won't fit most 3-6 anymore. But things without feet still fit well.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...
> 
> Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !Click to expand...
> 
> I really only find the occasional thing that is massively out of sync size wise. Cara will definitely be in her 6-9 months clothes very soon, she's only just 20 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I did wonder that perhaps it was because Lauren is small....but Next clothes really drown her ...she is in the up to 1 month size in those ,but if I try Tesco she has just gone into 3-6 :shrug:Click to expand...

Now that you say that, Next clothes are the only clothes that I find fit Cara..like her 3-6 month Next stuff is still a comfortable fit unlike most of her other stuff..like if she didn't have a nappy on, she'd have wedgies from all her trousers :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!

I think turtle babies are difficult :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Thanks B. :hugs:
> 
> Mollykins :haha: Sounds so formal on the thread.

Yes it's like Trinitymom and Firstbaby25 and Kit_Cat :haha: And isn't Newbie actually newbiettc? She's going to have to change that! And I think Jaynie's 26 now!


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!

Lol the last lady who informed me girls were easy also advised that as I only have 1 child not to worry, as I will be spoiling her so I will not have any issues. 
I was simply walking around the garden centre ....

I think I smile at people toooo much....invites the crazy's :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Lyras hair is finally growing a bit. It's so soft it's like stroking a velvety bunny :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!
> 
> I think turtle babies are difficult :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup::haha: Spot on Essie!

A genuine question to you all...

What impression have I given you all of Cara? Sometimes I feel that I let off steam too much without talking about the great times..or maybe I don't :shrug: You tell me.....please? :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunchie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's a combination of both hunger and comfort. He eats every 2-2.5 hours but when he's up every hour, like last night, its more to be held than to be fed.
> 
> Crunch, I am exhausted... Permanent bags under my eyes. :nope: oh and as I've two girls I'll tell you, in my opinion... Girls are easier.
> 
> :hugs: I only know what it was like when Lauren was feeding every 90 minutes and having no other children I do not know how you are doing it .....:hugs:Click to expand...

Me either to be honest. I asked OH if perhaps he'd like to be a SAHD and he laughed in my face. I asked why that was so funny, he said, "Yeah, like I'd trade you jobs! Yours is way harder than mine!" :haha: at least he recognizes eh?


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...
> 
> Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !Click to expand...
> 
> I really only find the occasional thing that is massively out of sync size wise. Cara will definitely be in her 6-9 months clothes very soon, she's only just 20 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I find variations in size. George are the biggest I've found. I think it depends on the shape of the baby, not just weight. Lyra is in some 6-9 already. Her big feet won't fit most 3-6 anymore. But things without feet still fit well.Click to expand...

I simply can not find a dress that shows her legs :haha: they all go past her feet ... I want to put her in pretty tights :wacko:

George is really big !!!


----------



## Mollykins

My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!
> 
> I think turtle babies are difficult :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::haha: Spot on Essie!
> 
> A genuine question to you all...
> 
> What impression have I given you all of Cara? Sometimes I feel that I let off steam too much without talking about the great times..or maybe I don't :shrug: You tell me.....please? :flower:Click to expand...

I would say you give the impression she is a normal baby. She has screamy times but she has lots of happy time too. And she's a good sleeper :thumbup: i think letting off steam is natural, Im sure i make Lyra out to be worse than she is. 99% of the time she's a really happy, chilled out baby. It's just the other 1% that is stressful and I vent about :shrug: I imagine Cara is similar.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's a combination of both hunger and comfort. He eats every 2-2.5 hours but when he's up every hour, like last night, its more to be held than to be fed.
> 
> Crunch, I am exhausted... Permanent bags under my eyes. :nope: oh and as I've two girls I'll tell you, in my opinion... Girls are easier.
> 
> :hugs: I only know what it was like when Lauren was feeding every 90 minutes and having no other children I do not know how you are doing it .....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either to be honest. I asked OH if perhaps he'd like to be a DAYS and he laughed in my face. I asked why that was so funny, he said, "Yeah, like I'd trade you jobs! Yours is way harder than mine!" :haha: at least he recognizes eh?Click to expand...

That is good Molly..a little recognition for the job you do goes a long way in my book :thumbup: My OH I think gets that it's not a walk in the park looking after Cara but as he's never done it for more than say half a day, he still doesn't really have a full appreciation. I will be attending a work's meeting in a couple of weeks OVERNIGHT! He will have a little taster then of the good, the bad and the screamy :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!
> 
> Lol the last lady who informed me girls were easy also advised that as I only have 1 child not to worry, as I will be spoiling her so I will not have any issues.
> I was simply walking around the garden centre ....
> 
> I think I smile at people toooo much....invites the crazy's :shrug:Click to expand...

I hope you took her phone number so you can call her with any mothering questions you might have:thumbup: 

Mini munkie accidentally ran over a lady's toes with her little shopping trolley the other day in the grocery, should have seen the "mother not in control of her child" daggers look the woman gave me:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I sent pics... Forgot to say :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...
> 
> Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !Click to expand...
> 
> I really only find the occasional thing that is massively out of sync size wise. Cara will definitely be in her 6-9 months clothes very soon, she's only just 20 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I find variations in size. George are the biggest I've found. I think it depends on the shape of the baby, not just weight. Lyra is in some 6-9 already. Her big feet won't fit most 3-6 anymore. But things without feet still fit well.Click to expand...
> 
> I simply can not find a dress that shows her legs :haha: they all go past her feet ... I want to put her in pretty tights :wacko:
> 
> George is really big !!!Click to expand...

:awww: today someone said to me Lyra looked like she had grown. She said "all I can see is never-ending tights!" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyras hair is finally growing a bit. It's so soft it's like stroking a velvety bunny :awww:

:awww:

Cara's is growing too but it's growing up the way so she looks a little like an explosion :haha: Very cute though :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!
> 
> I think turtle babies are difficult :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::haha: Spot on Essie!
> 
> A genuine question to you all...
> 
> What impression have I given you all of Cara? Sometimes I feel that I let off steam too much without talking about the great times..or maybe I don't :shrug: You tell me.....please? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say you give the impression she is a normal baby. She has screamy times but she has lots of happy time too. And she's a good sleeper :thumbup: i think letting off steam is natural, Im sure i make Lyra out to be worse than she is. 99% of the time she's a really happy, chilled out baby. It's just the other 1% that is stressful and I vent about :shrug: I imagine Cara is similar.Click to expand...

Essie speaks the truth :thumbup: I think we all do it :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...
> 
> Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !Click to expand...
> 
> I really only find the occasional thing that is massively out of sync size wise. Cara will definitely be in her 6-9 months clothes very soon, she's only just 20 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I find variations in size. George are the biggest I've found. I think it depends on the shape of the baby, not just weight. Lyra is in some 6-9 already. Her big feet won't fit most 3-6 anymore. But things without feet still fit well.Click to expand...
> 
> I simply can not find a dress that shows her legs :haha: they all go past her feet ... I want to put her in pretty tights :wacko:
> 
> George is really big !!!Click to expand...

:haha: I was completely bemused there trying to work out which large turtle baby was called George :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!
> 
> Lol the last lady who informed me girls were easy also advised that as I only have 1 child not to worry, as I will be spoiling her so I will not have any issues.
> I was simply walking around the garden centre ....
> 
> I think I smile at people toooo much....invites the crazy's :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you took her phone number so you can call her with any mothering questions you might have:thumbup:
> 
> Mini munkie accidentally ran over a lady's toes with her little shopping trolley the other day in the grocery, should have seen the "mother not in control of her child" daggers look the woman gave me:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I will train Lauren in these ways ASAP


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?

Correct..but only on a Monday...the other 6 days...SCREAMY SCREAMY!!! :hissy:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!
> 
> I think turtle babies are difficult :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::haha: Spot on Essie!
> 
> A genuine question to you all...
> 
> What impression have I given you all of Cara? Sometimes I feel that I let off steam too much without talking about the great times..or maybe I don't :shrug: You tell me.....please? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say you give the impression she is a normal baby. She has screamy times but she has lots of happy time too. And she's a good sleeper :thumbup: i think letting off steam is natural, Im sure i make Lyra out to be worse than she is. 99% of the time she's a really happy, chilled out baby. It's just the other 1% that is stressful and I vent about :shrug: I imagine Cara is similar.Click to expand...

Ah that's good, thanks Essie :thumbup: That's about right :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddy byes now :kiss:

Kit you give a pretty balanced impression- some voms and grizzles, but plenty of play and smiles too. Baby stuff. 

Can't wait until your turtle bubs all get crawling, and then walking. And you get your high chairs and stair gates and tricycles etc, round 2 of babydom :happydance: 

Sleep well dudes xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I was worried by this thread that boy babies were difficult but DH says his boys were good so I'm holding out some hope for the moment!!!
> 
> Lol the last lady who informed me girls were easy also advised that as I only have 1 child not to worry, as I will be spoiling her so I will not have any issues.
> I was simply walking around the garden centre ....
> 
> I think I smile at people toooo much....invites the crazy's :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you took her phone number so you can call her with any mothering questions you might have:thumbup:
> 
> Mini munkie accidentally ran over a lady's toes with her little shopping trolley the other day in the grocery, should have seen the "mother not in control of her child" daggers look the woman gave me:haha:Click to expand...

Ha! This would have been my sister right up until April this year! She had a fabulous collection of scowls reserved for such occasions...not so much now!!


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?
> 
> Correct..but only on a Monday...the other 6 days...SCREAMY SCREAMY!!! :hissy:Click to expand...

Blast. I wasn't as right as i would have liked.

In regards to OH's and their level of appreciation... My OH has only been on his own with Leo and youngest DD for 2 hours while I went and saw a movie. My oldeat was at school at the time... When I got home he was a mess. When I got in the door he gave me a big hug and said "I love you".


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol B. I just envisioned you dancing to YMCA at a wedding.
> 
> Kit, the outfit Hayley sent is 3-6 months. Here in US clothes, Leo is in 6-9 months... UK 3-6 fits :shrug:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that! Odd!Click to expand...
> 
> Our shops really vary - Lauren has some outfits 0-3 that are STILL too large !Click to expand...
> 
> I really only find the occasional thing that is massively out of sync size wise. Cara will definitely be in her 6-9 months clothes very soon, she's only just 20 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I find variations in size. George are the biggest I've found. I think it depends on the shape of the baby, not just weight. Lyra is in some 6-9 already. Her big feet won't fit most 3-6 anymore. But things without feet still fit well.Click to expand...
> 
> I simply can not find a dress that shows her legs :haha: they all go past her feet ... I want to put her in pretty tights :wacko:
> 
> George is really big !!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I was completely bemused there trying to work out which large turtle baby was called George :shrug:Click to expand...

Crunch had twins and has been all secretive about it!


----------



## kit_cat

Night night HollyMonkey :haha: It's silly calling you that now :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?
> 
> Correct..but only on a Monday...the other 6 days...SCREAMY SCREAMY!!! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Blast. I wasn't as right as i would have liked.
> 
> In regards to OH's and their level of appreciation... My OH has only been on his own with Leo and youngest DD for 2 hours while I went and saw a movie. My oldeat was at school at the time... When I got home he was a mess. When I got in the door he gave me a big hug and said "I love you".Click to expand...

:haha: Reality check for Mr Mollykins :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Yes, good night madam HollyMonkey


----------



## HollyMonkey

My DH says that I do nothing all day while he works :shrug: He doesn't like it when I leave him with Holly too long though, he finds her exhausting, but I daren't suggest she might keep me on my toes for much of the day too! And he loves me looking after Holly and having dinner for him and the boys ready and doing the shopping and laundry and housework and he keeps telling me not to go back to work just yet, so just as well I do nothing all day :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?
> 
> Correct..but only on a Monday...the other 6 days...SCREAMY SCREAMY!!! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Blast. I wasn't as right as i would have liked.
> 
> In regards to OH's and their level of appreciation... My OH has only been on his own with Leo and youngest DD for 2 hours while I went and saw a movie. My oldeat was at school at the time... When I got home he was a mess. When I got in the door he gave me a big hug and said "I love you".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Reality check for Mr Mollykins :haha:Click to expand...

I went food shopping and DH text and said.....how long until you leave? we are not coping well ...:haha::haha: had been gone 10 mins


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?
> 
> Correct..but only on a Monday...the other 6 days...SCREAMY SCREAMY!!! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Blast. I wasn't as right as i would have liked.
> 
> In regards to OH's and their level of appreciation... My OH has only been on his own with Leo and youngest DD for 2 hours while I went and saw a movie. My oldeat was at school at the time... When I got home he was a mess. When I got in the door he gave me a big hug and said "I love you".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Reality check for Mr Mollykins :haha:Click to expand...

It was too poor man. It doesn't help that Leo almost never takes a bottle. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway you only have to look at the number of my posts to see how busy I am each day :haha:

Nighty night, up early tomorrow, 9am :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My DH says that I do nothing all day while he works :shrug: He doesn't like it when I leave him with Holly too long though, he finds her exhausting, but I daren't suggest she might keep me on my toes for much of the day too! And he loves me looking after Holly and having dinner for him and the boys ready and doing the shopping and housework and he keeps telling me not to go back to work just yet, so just as well I 'do nothing' all day :haha:

Oooo, that must bug you a little bit no? Not that I thought looking after a baby would be easy, it's harder work than I imagined even though I was a nanny in a previous life....I gave those children back at the end of the day and returned to my own quiet, carefree life. A SAHM doesn't get to do that!


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Yes, good night madam HollyMonkey

Night night Mrs Hollymonkey


----------



## Mollykins

Crunch, sounds like my OH. :haha: 

B, that would rankle a bit if my OH felt that way. I might be inclined to flick him in the nose. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, did the pics come through?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?
> 
> Correct..but only on a Monday...the other 6 days...SCREAMY SCREAMY!!! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Blast. I wasn't as right as i would have liked.
> 
> In regards to OH's and their level of appreciation... My OH has only been on his own with Leo and youngest DD for 2 hours while I went and saw a movie. My oldeat was at school at the time... When I got home he was a mess. When I got in the door he gave me a big hug and said "I love you".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Reality check for Mr Mollykins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It was too poor man. It doesn't help that Leo almost never takes a bottle. :nope:Click to expand...

Oh really? He just doesn't like it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My DH says that I do nothing all day while he works :shrug: He doesn't like it when I leave him with Holly too long though, he finds her exhausting, but I daren't suggest she might keep me on my toes for much of the day too! And he loves me looking after Holly and having dinner for him and the boys ready and doing the shopping and housework and he keeps telling me not to go back to work just yet, so just as well I 'do nothing' all day :haha:
> 
> Oooo, that must bug you a little bit no? Not that I thought looking after a baby would be easy, it's harder work than I imagined even though I was a nanny in a previous life....I gave those children back at the end of the day and returned to my own quiet, carefree life. A SAHM doesn't get to do that!Click to expand...

Oh he's a Frenchman, they have funny ideas about things sometimes. He'll then say how great something or other I've made or painted that week is, I don't question him on the logic of how it must have got there by magic since I do nothing:shrug: Very soon all his family including distant cousins will have a lovely homemade Christmas card on their doorstep, from The Magic Monkey. I just sit very, very still on the sofa with my eyes tightly shut and _will_ things to be done. Works a treat.:thumbup: Nappy changing, dinner, hoovering, Christmas presents, decorating the bathroom and kitchen- all these things can be done without moving a muscle and just by sheer will power if you put your mind to it :wacko:


----------



## Essie

I am off to start the singing and tummy rubbing ritual to send Lyra into the land of nod. Tomorrow we have her last set of jabs so DH is on a half day. If our Tesco cheapy Sealife tickets arrive perhaps we will spend an afternoon gazing at the fishes. Night night all :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?
> 
> Correct..but only on a Monday...the other 6 days...SCREAMY SCREAMY!!! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Blast. I wasn't as right as i would have liked.
> 
> In regards to OH's and their level of appreciation... My OH has only been on his own with Leo and youngest DD for 2 hours while I went and saw a movie. My oldeat was at school at the time... When I got home he was a mess. When I got in the door he gave me a big hug and said "I love you".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Reality check for Mr Mollykins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It was too poor man. It doesn't help that Leo almost never takes a bottle. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? He just doesn't like it?Click to expand...

Nope, mot a bit. He just screams at it the second he realizes its mot "real"...same as he does with the pacifier. We've tried two different brands too. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, did the pics come through?

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie..hope Lyra is zzzzz'ing in no time and you all have lovely family fishy time tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2194/dscn2077e.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My impression of Cara is that she poos rainbows and when she giggles, butterflies swarm her head. :shrug: Is that wrong?
> 
> Correct..but only on a Monday...the other 6 days...SCREAMY SCREAMY!!! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Blast. I wasn't as right as i would have liked.
> 
> In regards to OH's and their level of appreciation... My OH has only been on his own with Leo and youngest DD for 2 hours while I went and saw a movie. My oldeat was at school at the time... When I got home he was a mess. When I got in the door he gave me a big hug and said "I love you".Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Reality check for Mr Mollykins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It was too poor man. It doesn't help that Leo almost never takes a bottle. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? He just doesn't like it?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, mot a bit. He just screams at it the second he realizes its mot "real"...same as he does with the pacifier. We've tried two different brands too. :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh my, really awkward :wacko: You really are doing so well all things considered Moll...it must be exhausting.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night

i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:

but your mil sounds cerazyyyy


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2194/dscn2077e.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Awwwww, gorgeous girls :cloud9:

Hope you are having a lovely time :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...

there is my x5 mop lover :hugs: 

April it seems everything I do is wrong ........sigh ........and if we go out I am not allowed to push the pram ....if I snatch it back and L cries they all say its because my mil is no longer pushing


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...

Wow really? But you have a monitor?


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2194/dscn2077e.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

cuteness OVERLOAD ! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster...I meant to say...I LOVED ZUMBA!! Do you go regularly? The zumba teacher was as camp as a row of pink Christmas tents! Actually, even more camp than that! I LOVED him..so much fun and over-the-topness:cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchster...I meant to say...I LOVED ZUMBA!! Do you go regularly? The zumba teacher was as camp as a row of pink Christmas tents! Actually, even more camp than that! I LOVED him..so much fun and over-the-topness:cloud9:

I was going every week..... but my class was near work so I need to find a closer one... I did see a new place on my walk today... I just want someone to go with !!!

its so MUCH fun.... the hour goes so quick :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Leo looks so HANDSOME !!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> there is my x5 mop lover :hugs:
> 
> April it seems everything I do is wrong ........sigh ........and if we go out I am not allowed to push the pram ....if I snatch it back and L cries they all say its because my mil is no longer pushingClick to expand...

oh my God shes probably crying with relief! id kick mil up the butt if she took over pushing the pram, shes had her children she needs to back off! or adopt! (not Lauren of course lol)

how are you apart from that? x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow really? But you have a monitor?Click to expand...

i dont have a baby monitor but you can hear clearly from living room, but i have a sensor mat, just no need for me to go downstairs once hes in bed as girls are in bed first :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly Leo is soo cute! 
so are your girls Lissy and Clare x


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster...I meant to say...I LOVED ZUMBA!! Do you go regularly? The zumba teacher was as camp as a row of pink Christmas tents! Actually, even more camp than that! I LOVED him..so much fun and over-the-topness:cloud9:
> 
> I was going every week..... but my class was near work so I need to find a closer one... I did see a new place on my walk today... I just want someone to go with !!!
> 
> its so MUCH fun.... the hour goes so quick :thumbup:Click to expand...

It really does! I went along myself but luckily one of my friends from running happened to go as well which was nice :thumbup: I didn't feel like too much of an idiot going in the wrong direction or 2 beats behind everyone. It's very fast moving though!


----------



## mummyApril

I have no idea how i am going to cope with the school run tomorrow iv not done it in so long, and weve all been getting up at half 9! its going to be hard!


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow really? But you have a monitor?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a baby monitor but you can hear clearly from living room, but i have a sensor mat, just no need for me to go downstairs once hes in bed as girls are in bed first :shrug:Click to expand...

ahhhhh see Miss L is asleep by 8 so I come down and have dinner and lay on the sofa moaning how tired I am :haha: then go to bed about 11 lol


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster...I meant to say...I LOVED ZUMBA!! Do you go regularly? The zumba teacher was as camp as a row of pink Christmas tents! Actually, even more camp than that! I LOVED him..so much fun and over-the-topness:cloud9:
> 
> I was going every week..... but my class was near work so I need to find a closer one... I did see a new place on my walk today... I just want someone to go with !!!
> 
> its so MUCH fun.... the hour goes so quick :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It really does! I went along myself but luckily one of my friends from running happened to go as well which was nice :thumbup: I didn't feel like too much of an idiot going in the wrong direction or 2 beats behind everyone. It's very fast moving though!Click to expand...

I bet you enjoyed all that boob pumping move they make you do :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow really? But you have a monitor?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a baby monitor but you can hear clearly from living room, but i have a sensor mat, just no need for me to go downstairs once hes in bed as girls are in bed first :shrug:Click to expand...

Ahhh I see, I thought you had the monitor and mat :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster...I meant to say...I LOVED ZUMBA!! Do you go regularly? The zumba teacher was as camp as a row of pink Christmas tents! Actually, even more camp than that! I LOVED him..so much fun and over-the-topness:cloud9:
> 
> I was going every week..... but my class was near work so I need to find a closer one... I did see a new place on my walk today... I just want someone to go with !!!
> 
> its so MUCH fun.... the hour goes so quick :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It really does! I went along myself but luckily one of my friends from running happened to go as well which was nice :thumbup: I didn't feel like too much of an idiot going in the wrong direction or 2 beats behind everyone. It's very fast moving though!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you enjoyed all that boob pumping move they make you do :haha:Click to expand...

Nearly blinded meself and others :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow really? But you have a monitor?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a baby monitor but you can hear clearly from living room, but i have a sensor mat, just no need for me to go downstairs once hes in bed as girls are in bed first :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhh see Miss L is asleep by 8 so I come down and have dinner and lay on the sofa moaning how tired I am :haha: then go to bed about 11 lolClick to expand...

well James has an 8 30 nap until 9 has his last feed, goes to sleep at 9 30 and wakes at 9 30 if i let him sleep that late lol, i guess it doesnt help i have sky in my room? lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I have no idea how i am going to cope with the school run tomorrow iv not done it in so long, and weve all been getting up at half 9! its going to be hard!

Rocket up your bum, then matchsticks for the eyes :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow really? But you have a monitor?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a baby monitor but you can hear clearly from living room, but i have a sensor mat, just no need for me to go downstairs once hes in bed as girls are in bed first :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh I see, I thought you had the monitor and mat :dohh:Click to expand...

no i should get one really, i just dont like being downstairs on my own i guess :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how i am going to cope with the school run tomorrow iv not done it in so long, and weve all been getting up at half 9! its going to be hard!
> 
> Rocket up your bum, then matchsticks for the eyes :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...

:dohh: why didnt i think of that


----------



## mummyApril

although i have already bbmed you i just wanted to say i am soooo happy for you Newbie, youre going to be a great mummy and im so happy to be an auntie again  Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow really? But you have a monitor?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a baby monitor but you can hear clearly from living room, but i have a sensor mat, just no need for me to go downstairs once hes in bed as girls are in bed first :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhh see Miss L is asleep by 8 so I come down and have dinner and lay on the sofa moaning how tired I am :haha: then go to bed about 11 lolClick to expand...
> 
> well James has an 8 30 nap until 9 has his last feed, goes to sleep at 9 30 and wakes at 9 30 if i let him sleep that late lol, i guess it doesnt help i have sky in my room? lolClick to expand...

ohhhh 9.30......yummy.....when DH went away I stayed in the bedroom lol....just also had a voddy and coke also :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> My bloody mil
> 
> Do you put lauren to bed then come downstairs ? Errrr no I sit there looking at her sleep until the morning
> 
> Why don't you sit in the back when dh is driving ..... She must hate sitting on her own ?????
> 
> Don't leave a wet bib on her ....
> 
> Don't put her in her swing chair , I will swing her ....
> 
> I could go on ALL night
> 
> i havent gone downstairs not one night once iv put James to bed :blush:
> 
> but your mil sounds cerazyyyyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow really? But you have a monitor?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a baby monitor but you can hear clearly from living room, but i have a sensor mat, just no need for me to go downstairs once hes in bed as girls are in bed first :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhh see Miss L is asleep by 8 so I come down and have dinner and lay on the sofa moaning how tired I am :haha: then go to bed about 11 lolClick to expand...
> 
> well James has an 8 30 nap until 9 has his last feed, goes to sleep at 9 30 and wakes at 9 30 if i let him sleep that late lol, i guess it doesnt help i have sky in my room? lolClick to expand...
> 
> ohhhh 9.30......yummy.....when DH went away I stayed in the bedroom lol....just also had a voddy and coke also :haha:Click to expand...

i cant be bothered to drink lol no time haha


----------



## kit_cat

Alright my lovelies...time for snoozles.

:kiss::kiss: Goodnight all :kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night Kit x


----------



## mummyApril

ima also bugger off not all


----------



## Crunchie

night Kit x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> I wish I didn't have to take it out but I'm tired of living like this.:/
> 
> Newbie, your DD must ne close to what April's was yes?

it looks like my due date may be 8.18.12 (nice even numbers :smug:) dating back from my last period i'm 3wks 5days. i won't bother with a ticker just yet tho... maybe next week?


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> ima also bugger off not all

?

Night ????:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Whatever do you need to be feeling awful about Newbie doo? It's not your fault. x

i know, but i feel so bad that i didn't know! :cry: i've been so busy at work that i haven't been on much, with the exception of today of course... and i haven't gotten ANYTHING done today either. :nope: at anyrate, pls excuse me for being a poobum turtle friend and i do hope things get better and you get some relief really soon.

OAN: Leo! :bodyb: 6-9 mos?? i just bought zoey a 0-3 months outfit that she still has room to grow into. i bet if you put them side by side, u would not believe they are only a mere 24hrs (or so) apart. handsome as ever, he is!! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

right night all ! 

Newbs...... such fantastic news ! :hugs:

I am off to bedfordshire..... my period arrived today ! how nice of her 

Sleep well xxx


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie, worry not my preggy turt. I've not been on too much myself, being that I'm overwhelmed moat days to even get on and catch up.


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. I managed to make my roasted cauliflower and pancetta bake... Such spicy, warm delicious goodness. Mmmm.


----------



## addie25

Our downstairs was painted yesterday. The smell is still in the downstairs area but not upstairs so I am locked in my room where it doesn't smell but I'm still nervous do u think I shouldn't be in the house even if my room doesn't smell and that's where i am?


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ima also bugger off not all
> 
> ?
> 
> Night ????:hugs:Click to expand...

I could see how that's confusing lol it was meant to be night all 
Night sweet x


----------



## mummyApril

Addie when I was pregnant I painted my kitchen, as long as your room is aired it is fine x


----------



## addie25

Ok my windows are open and I hope dh keeps windows downstairs open.


----------



## mummyApril

Should not of had that 20 minute nap just before dinner!


----------



## mummyApril

Totally pointless post but we are on page 6446 symmetrical :) I need sleep


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, I'd say you are fine. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Addie you should be fine. I helped paint the nursery while I was pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG:happydance::happydance:


lissy advised me to put her on hungry baby milk as she was drink too much then getting hungrso last night she had that and was swaddled so tight(she usually hates her hands swaddled i turnt the lights ioff so it was pitch black and she slept like an angel only woke up to be fed a changed:wohoo:


----------



## Mollykins

That's great news Clare!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im sooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased :)


----------



## Sarachka

Wooo great news Claire!! Well done Lissy. You don't live that far away from me you know, what are you doing in May? Lol


----------



## addie25

Amazing Clare!!!!!

Heartburn!! So bad I am literally breathing fire!!!!!! I will get tums in the am but anything I can do about it now to reduce it so I can sleep??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks! :xmas8:

My old Nokia which Holly has in bed with her has been waking me up intermittently since 7am with the alarm which she must have managed to activate accidentally :dohh: 

Gorge baby pics, I'll get a proper butchers on the lappy later. Glad hungry milk did the trick Clare, and good old SuperNanny :thumbup:

Well Munchkin is awake so off to fix her up her gd breakfast that she just ADORES! She won't eat anything but wholemeal toast with butter and my (expensive :wacko:) no sugar and low GI muesli with fromage frais now! And of course her cup of tea :coffee: Little granny baby :awww:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Wooo great news Claire!! Well done Lissy. You don't live that far away from me you know, what are you doing in May? Lol

hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmm checks the diary! 

yeh im free:thumbup::haha:


----------



## addie25

What a healthy girl Holly is!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Milk addie? Or bicarb?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oi Sarachka hands off, I already booked Lissy for mid May last week!


----------



## addie25

I will try some milk if not someone is going to call the fire department and tell them a fire breathing dragon is on the loose!! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Well, I have been to the licensing department and stood in a line and gotten my Request for Police Clearance form. Taken that to the police station in Pinetown (next to the morgue!). Was told I needed photostats of what I had brought. Went to a centre and got those. Went back to the police, filled in forms, had the car inspected and got my police clearance. Now I have to do the licensing but I think I will go early tomorrow morning again because then the queues are not so bad

So how is your morning going?? :wacko:

I am dead tired. Exhausticated with a capital E. Finished. Dead. Done. I need to sleep for 2 weeks!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I are going to the Christmas Market at La Defense today!!!:xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

https://www.hotelampere.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/soiree-paris-20101115-espo-portes-ouvertes-paris-marche-de-noel-la-defense-paris.jpg

Laters gaters, the 10:38 train calls us....have fabbo Thursdays :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin you need a holiday in Paris :hugs: I'll lend you a thick jumper and some of my homemade woolly socks to keep you warm :cold:


----------



## Essie

Good morning,

Lyra seems - fingers crossed - to be back to her normal sleep pattern. But we've got her jabs today so that could knock her out of it again.*

Clare, glad Freya had a good night. Makes such a difference doesn't it.*

Trin, glad the palaver with your car seems to be nearly over. Is licensing the final step?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Wooo great news Claire!! Well done Lissy. You don't live that far away from me you know, what are you doing in May? Lol

i think B has already booked her? lol


----------



## Mollykins

Just put Leo to bed in his crib... Oh goodness me, please stay asleep! Mommy needs zzzzzzz's.

Morning every UK turt.... B, have a wonderful time... so jealous!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Sooo, more Christmas shopping for me and Cara today. It's really awkward only getting short bursts at it because I always need to get home to feed Cara. She's worse than ever at being distracted if there's any noise or if I talk or even if I clear my throat. Nosy little minx!

Our friends sent Christmas gifts for Cara last night...a star walker and a Sophie giraffe :haha: I already got Cara a Sophie so if any of you lovelies don't have one and your ickle one would like it, please give me a shout and I'll pop it in the post as a little Christmas gift :thumbup:

So what you all getting up to today? 

Happy windy Thursdays everyone :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello Molly and good night Molly. I sincerely hope you get some zzzzzzzz's :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Lyra seems - fingers crossed - to be back to her normal sleep pattern. But we've got her jabs today so that could knock her out of it again.*
> 
> Clare, glad Freya had a good night. Makes such a difference doesn't it.*
> 
> Trin, glad the palaver with your car seems to be nearly over. Is licensing the final step?

I was looking for footnotes for this post on account of the *'s :haha:

Hope Lyra is ok with her jabs :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Well, I have been to the licensing department and stood in a line and gotten my Request for Police Clearance form. Taken that to the police station in Pinetown (next to the morgue!). Was told I needed photostats of what I had brought. Went to a centre and got those. Went back to the police, filled in forms, had the car inspected and got my police clearance. Now I have to do the licensing but I think I will go early tomorrow morning again because then the queues are not so bad
> 
> So how is your morning going?? :wacko:
> 
> I am dead tired. Exhausticated with a capital E. Finished. Dead. Done. I need to sleep for 2 weeks!

Poor Trin...I do hope this is the final stage of operation "get car back"...good luck and hope your day is calm :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! 

Big hugs trin .... !

Well done Clare lissy and Freya, well done girls .... It's like baby bootcamp
Have fun munkie, Lauren is mesmerised with Xmas lights at the mo ... She would love that 
Hope you can get the rest of the Xmas shopping done today Kit, I need to get wrapping paper today.
Good luck Lyra .... Last ones for a while x

Now Leo listen up, mummy needs some zzzzzx ..... Sleep well both of you 

April - hope the school run goes ok ! 

Off to watch my neice in her nativity today, she is so sweet x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly and I are going to the Christmas Market at La Defense today!!!:xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> https://www.hotelampere.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/soiree-paris-20101115-espo-portes-ouvertes-paris-marche-de-noel-la-defense-paris.jpg
> 
> Laters gaters, the 10:38 train calls us....have fabbo Thursdays :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx

Wel jel! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> OMG:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> lissy advised me to put her on hungry baby milk as she was drink too much then getting hungrso last night she had that and was swaddled so tight(she usually hates her hands swaddled i turnt the lights ioff so it was pitch black and she slept like an angel only woke up to be fed a changed:wohoo:

I'm so pleased Clare...makes such a difference to your day when you've had a few hours sleep eh? Well done Lissy :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie...you'll be absolutely fine with the paint as long as the place is well ventilated. We decorated every room in the upstairs of our house when I was pregnant and nothing bad happened :thumbup:

Also..milk is something good to try for acid indigestion :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Crunchster :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

April..hope you're ok today m'love and you got some sleep eventually :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> Lyra seems - fingers crossed - to be back to her normal sleep pattern. But we've got her jabs today so that could knock her out of it again.*
> 
> Clare, glad Freya had a good night. Makes such a difference doesn't it.*
> 
> Trin, glad the palaver with your car seems to be nearly over. Is licensing the final step?
> 
> I was looking for footnotes for this post on account of the *'s :haha:
> 
> Hope Lyra is ok with her jabs :hugs:Click to expand...


:haha: I wrote it in notes in my phone because I kept losing posts by accidentally pressing things. I don't know where the stars came from as there are none in my note :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Aww Jaynie my love. Big :hugs: Not a good spot you're in. I hope you do what's best for you and find some peace. In the meantime, we are all here for you.

Thanks Moll. I have become obsessed with having to make decision. Slept in separate beds again last night :(


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Jaynie..you ok? :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think UK sizes run larger than US sizes....
> 
> :shrug: I know a UK 12 would be a US 10 and so on :shrug:Click to expand...

We are 2 sizes different so a 10 in the US is a 14. A US size ) is a UK size 4... 

I think that's right, I had abest friend over from the states and I got dead good at working out sizes then (obvs for borrowing her clothes)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think UK sizes run larger than US sizes....
> 
> :shrug: I know a UK 12 would be a US 10 and so on :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We are 2 sizes different so a 10 in the US is a 14. A US size ) is a UK size 4...
> 
> I think that's right, I had abest friend over from the states and I got dead good at working out sizes then (obvs for borrowing her clothes)Click to expand...

Ahhh, I stand corrected...although I do seem to remember when I was buying my bridesmaids dresses for my wedding that because they were made in America, we had to get a size down according to the American label :shrug: Maybe it varies :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks B. :hugs:
> 
> Mollykins :haha: Sounds so formal on the thread.
> 
> Yes it's like Trinitymom and Firstbaby25 and Kit_Cat :haha: And isn't Newbie actually newbiettc? She's going to have to change that! And I think Jaynie's 26 now!Click to expand...

I have tried to change that as the thought that I actually wanted to have popped at 25 depressed me. If I was to get pregnant now I would be 27 when I popped, I reckon i'm actually going to be closer to 30 with all this going on. SIGH.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Kit,

I am ok. I will live. Just confused all the time. had a friend round last night and adam went to bed and we spoke about it and she sort of said - you know what you need to do. I whinge about him all the time for at least a year. And although that's true and when he is here I think that I HAVE to end it. This indecision isn't fair on him. I still love him so this upsets me that he is trying (as well as one loser can try) and he doesn't know my thoughts and then in the day I think of all things good about him. I won't lie, there are only a few and well, they are far outweighed by how crap he can be.


----------



## firstbaby25

On a positive note I have finished my database nearly so I am going to slack some. Yesterday I watched Eclipse after I realised that I was going to be finished with it too soon.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hiya Kit,
> 
> I am ok. I will live. Just confused all the time. had a friend round last night and adam went to bed and we spoke about it and she sort of said - you know what you need to do. I whinge about him all the time for at least a year. And although that's true and when he is here I think that I HAVE to end it. This indecision isn't fair on him. I still love him so this upsets me that he is trying (as well as one loser can try) and he doesn't know my thoughts and then in the day I think of all things good about him. I won't lie, there are only a few and well, they are far outweighed by how crap he can be.

Oh Jaynie...been exactly where you are more than once. I know how much your heart will be hurting at the moment but if the good no longer outweighs the bad, then something's got to give. The longer you stay in the situation the harder it gets as you'll know already. Honestly, time apart would be the absolute best thing for both of you because you don't seem to be able to resolve anything or move forward together. If you are meant to be together, you will end up that way. I'm so sorry for you, I totally remember the split second in the morning when you open your eyes when everything's ok, then it all comes crashing down on top of you again and you don't want to get out of bed. You deserve to be happy my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> On a positive note I have finished my database nearly so I am going to slack some. Yesterday I watched Eclipse after I realised that I was going to be finished with it too soon.

Excellent! Clever Jaynie :smug: I wouldn't know where to start with something like that :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Ohhhhh, I am soooo putting off going out today. The wind is howling and it's pouring down. I really have to go out to get Christmas stuff but I'd prefer to keep me and Cara all snuggly inside today..but I can't :nope:

Ok....I'm bracing myself....off we go!!


----------



## firstbaby25

It's awful here too. 

I know I know. I just do care about him and I know it is getting harder because i know he will be upset. They tend to do things too late these boys. It's resentment I think I am going through. Sometimes we sit there and I seethe for no reason, just seething. 

I hope that he makes it easier for me. I hope that he accepts responsibility like Charlie. But I am 100% sure that not only will he not do this, he'll act offended by the presence of problems. When he told me to fuck off for having a cry about my MC and I tried to talk to him about it. He barely saw anything wrong with it. 

I hope you have a great afternoon. I am going to :haha: I have text Adams mum (IF I end it, i'll really miss her :cry:) and she might come see me :shrug: 

I have no money. I have had to apply for social loans and I don't think I will get them. I have NOTHING.


----------



## Essie

Jaynie :hugs: I agree with Kit that maybe time apart is the best thing. If ts meant to be it will be. I can understand how hard it is to make a decision, especially as you still love him. I think sometimes love just isn't enough. You deserve to have someone who makes you happy, and supports an respects you :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Amazing Clare!!!!!
> 
> Heartburn!! So bad I am literally breathing fire!!!!!! I will get tums in the am but anything I can do about it now to reduce it so I can sleep??

Addie get some Zantac tablets. They're totally safe in pregnancy and you can get them over the counter. I woke up last night with it too. Got up, took a Zantac and went back to sleep. They're an absolute life saver to me at the moment. 

Hi everyone! 

Bethany in jealous of your lovely trip to the markets. I hope when I have a munchkin I do lovely things like that with them. 

Jaynichka I'm sorry you're facing all this. It's such a massive pile of poo. I hope you'll be ok. Maybe in the new year we should get together somewhere for a shopping day. 

We had dinner from the chip shop last night BUT in my defence I've lived there 6 yrs and that was the second time I'd got chips! Probs why I had heartburn. 

Got £20 high street vouchers at work today. Hurrah. Shame I've done my Xmas shopping already. Think most of it arrived from amazon today so I can wrap it up. Not sure when I'm going to erect the tree. When I can be bothered!! So tired in the evenings ESP after walking home. Just tomorrow to deal with and then WEEKEND hurrrrrrah!!


Feel like I've not done enough for the orphans lately. Will try and have a really good push in the new year and then take "maternity leave" from it for a while.


----------



## Essie

April your Christmas present for Lyra arrived. Thank you! I've put it with my Secret Santa gift to go under the tree when we get it at the weekend :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Jaynie :hugs: I agree with Kit that maybe time apart is the best thing. If ts meant to be it will be. I can understand how hard it is to make a decision, especially as you still love him. I think sometimes love just isn't enough. You deserve to have someone who makes you happy, and supports an respects you :hugs:

I've told Adam this. LOADS. That love is never enough on it's own. It's very easy to say that you love someone... He clearly doesn't listen.


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Girls,

I need to say that you are all lovely and forgiving of the fact that this isn't the best place to be for me sometimes. You just welcome me back with open arms and let me vent and it meanns the world to me. I seem to think that 'talking' will help and so far ot has got me nowher.

Another massive thing is the fact that an outsider looking in would accuse both adam and I of being unhappy. We have very little interaction and his is even less. Last night, my friend offered to invite his friend round and he was like 'no can't be bothered'. Who does that?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmmmmmmm...? 

I am so puzzled I get the feeling this is going to be a loooooonnngggg cycle! Still no ferning at all :( not good :( :af: would be due around the 20th dec if 28 days.....and then supposed to be doing a day 21 progesterone for hospital in january....hope my cycle is right for that!


----------



## addie25

Jaynie I know how hard it is to end a relationship even if u are so unhappy in it, it is hard. I think if u end it u will have hard days and miss him but the smog will clear and u will find yourself very happy and open yourself up to a man that is going to love and respect you. A man that will enrich your life and bring positive energy to you. You so deserve to be fully loved and appreciated. It's hard when you are living it to fully see clearly and u won't see clearly till u give yourself a good amount of space from him. Whatever your decision we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Well my day is going to be stuck inside waiting to see if my new phone comes today. They said today or tomorrow and if I am not here they won't leave it for me because I have to sign for it :dohh: hopefully it comes today.
Later tonight if it is safe downstairs and I don't smell paint I will put up our tree :happydance: so excited!!!


----------



## addie25

I still keep feeling baby B when I sit up I think. I tried to poke my stomach but she didn't react to it or I didn't feel her react to it. I tried poking around where baby a is and didn't feel a thing. I know she is ok I just saw her yesterday and the doctor said i may or may not feel them till week 20.


----------



## addie25

I have cleared the thread!!!! :shrug::shrug: I decided to call and see if they can track my phone so if it is not comin today I can go out and shop for Christmas. So my vet said that his cat would go up to his baby and put it's face by babies face and smell the milk. He said cats to suffocate babies not bc they r trying to but bc they smell the milk and lay on them!!!!! I am freaking out about it. U all said ur cats were fine. And we will never leave Nikki with babies alone. He suggested we get furniture nets that go over crib and play pen so u know they are safe if u are cleaning or something.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie! naughty thread clearer! :trouble: :haha: No test for me today :smug:... so far anyway :argh: 

I've got to get busy today, yesterday was a total waste! :dohh:

happy thursdays all!! :wave: :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Can't wait till you take the digi. It is soooo much fun to see the word pregnant pop up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY PHONE IS COMING TODAY BY 3PM!!!!!! HOPE IT COMES EARLIER SO I CAN GET OUT OF THE HOUSE AND SHOPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

The new Iphone has the program where you ask it a question and it talks back to you with a reply!!! I am going to ask a million questions!!!!!!! It also I hear will text for you if you speak into the phone. This could help me a great deal because I get tendonitis from texting. I hope that is a real program on the phone. Ill find out by 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

For the center of the tables for my baby shower I wanted a carriage with flowers in it. What do you think of this carriage. ( I will add flowers to it, not sure which kinds yet)

https://www.mimosasdesigns.net/popup_image.php?pID=268


----------



## newbie_ttc

i think that app is called suri maybe? i hear there is controversy over that app b/c apparently u can ask it crazy stuff like 'where can i buy weed?' and it actually gives u legitimate answers! 

Sarah has the new iphone. one day she was chatting on the thread by voice command. i thought that was pretty :coolio:


okay off to work for real now!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> For the center of the tables for my baby shower I wanted a carriage with flowers in it. What do you think of this carriage. ( I will add flowers to it, not sure which kinds yet)
> 
> https://www.mimosasdesigns.net/popup_image.php?pID=268

too adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I know I really want to get them!!!!!!!!! I sent a pic to my mom and MIL so hopefully they like it to but I am in love with them so I want to use them for my shower!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

April !!!

Laurens gift has arrived ! Thank you so much .... It's Lauren's first Xmas gift xxxxxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

addie25 said:


> Jaynie I know how hard it is to end a relationship even if u are so unhappy in it, it is hard. I think if u end it u will have hard days and miss him but the smog will clear and u will find yourself very happy and open yourself up to a man that is going to love and respect you. A man that will enrich your life and bring positive energy to you. You so deserve to be fully loved and appreciated. It's hard when you are living it to fully see clearly and u won't see clearly till u give yourself a good amount of space from him. Whatever your decision we are here for you :hugs:

:cry: :cry: :cry:

Thanks addie, so his mum was here talking about us having babies, I resisted the urge to say 'you'll be lucky to get any out of that loser'


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, did the pics come through?
> 
> Yep :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 308766
> View attachment 308768Click to expand...


Thanks Molly & Kit :thumbup: Mr Leo looks a stunner sporting his out fit im so glad it fits even if he wears it only a couple of times :hugs:I hope you are having a good day Molly and that your being good Mr Leo for your mommy :baby:



babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2194/dscn2077e.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ohhhh my what a cute pair i hope they stay friends like you too and im glad you all got a good nights sleep Lissy you truelly are a super friend :hugs:

APRIL -Thankyou so much for the boy's christmas presents i will put them with our other bits already wrapped up .........i almost forgot to tell you the other day Reece took an interest in BNB when i was wrapping away like a crazy lady i told him all about each one of you but weirdly he asked to see a picture of you on facebook:shrug:and i said there is one here on BNB he studied for a moment stood back and went ''hmmmm she looks like an essex girl!'' I had to really LOL i was literally PMSL :haha:...dont know how he knows you look like an essex girl but i would defo take it as a compliment:hugs:

CASSIE-Thankyou too so much for my present super excited to open it on xmas day:thumbup:and also the pressies for my boys you honestly shouldnt of sweetie:kiss:


----------



## addie25

OK I have felt bubbles popping 5 different times today where baby B is located and a very subtle movement where baby A is. I really think it is them. Baby B really is showing herself (if this is really them I am feeling) I hope I can feel it from the outside soon so I know it really is them.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> OK I have felt bubbles popping 5 different times today where baby B is located and a very subtle movement where baby A is. I really think it is them. Baby B really is showing herself (if this is really them I am feeling) I hope I can feel it from the outside soon so I know it really is them.

It must be them addie :cloud9: Love your table decorations too..beautiful!!


----------



## addie25

Thanks :thumbup: What are you up 2 today Kit??


----------



## new mummy2010

yes addie thats the girls, im so happy you can feel them

today i have packed the rest of the front room,kitchen and intend on doing books etc in our room tonight too ...........i keep looking round at all these boxes and thinking looks like someones moving i kee;p forgetting its me ha!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Thanks :thumbup: What are you up 2 today Kit??

Well, apart for some stuff for Cara, I finished my Christmas shopping!!! I'm so happy, just need to get it all wrapped and sent now :wacko: What about you? Is the tree going up?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> yes addie thats the girls, im so happy you can feel them
> 
> today i have packed the rest of the front room,kitchen and intend on doing books etc in our room tonight too ...........i keep looking round at all these boxes and thinking looks like someones moving i kee;p forgetting its me ha!!

Oooooo, you must show us pics of your new abode...it's so exciting moving somewhere new. A lovely fresh start for you :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Yes it is you moving!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

We are putting the tree up tonight :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all:flower:

Jaynie big huggles. I've not got anywhere in relationships without a temporary split up, and in both my big ones (with my ex and with my ex-ex) we separated for thinking space for 2 weeks, got back together, then split up very shortly after, but at least it was dead clear the 2nd time. So you may need to give it a go if it's at such a negative stage my darling :hugs:

Had a splendiferous time at the Christmas Market and got DH a little laquered Japanese bowl with birds on it, and my DSS the younger a parchment with his name in Chinese calligraphy and I got myself a Russian peasant shawl-pure wool so very warm and I'm wearing it now:haha: 

Holly had a lovely time but I didn't take many pics alas, just one at the end when she'd completely run out of steam and fell asleep:haha: But I can get a pic of my scarf for you...will post once I've put wriggle bum to bed:thumbup:

Hope you all had nice Thursdays:kiss:


----------



## addie25

I can not wait till my phone arrives!!


----------



## kit_cat

B..sounds like a lovely day out and I love the new avatar of Santa Holly :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..hope you're ok today m'love and you got some sleep eventually :hugs:

i got to sleep at 3 ish, the girls didnt go to school they just still arent over their sickness they are soooo worn out! didnt wake until 10 even though i tried to wake them, which isnt like them theyre normally up at 7!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..hope you're ok today m'love and you got some sleep eventually :hugs:
> 
> i got to sleep at 3 ish, the girls didnt go to school they just still arent over their sickness they are soooo worn out! didnt wake until 10 even though i tried to wake them, which isnt like them theyre normally up at 7!Click to expand...

Ahh, poor girls, it will take a couple of days to get out of their system probably. Are you ok?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> It's awful here too.
> 
> I know I know. I just do care about him and I know it is getting harder because i know he will be upset. They tend to do things too late these boys. It's resentment I think I am going through. Sometimes we sit there and I seethe for no reason, just seething.
> 
> I hope that he makes it easier for me. I hope that he accepts responsibility like Charlie. But I am 100% sure that not only will he not do this, he'll act offended by the presence of problems. When he told me to fuck off for having a cry about my MC and I tried to talk to him about it. He barely saw anything wrong with it.
> 
> I hope you have a great afternoon. I am going to :haha: I have text Adams mum (IF I end it, i'll really miss her :cry:) and she might come see me :shrug:
> 
> I have no money. I have had to apply for social loans and I don't think I will get them. I have NOTHING.

Jaynie :hugs: i hope you sort it out for what is right for you xx


----------



## kit_cat

:hissy: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, did the pics come through?
> 
> Yep :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 308766
> View attachment 308768
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Molly & Kit :thumbup: Mr Leo looks a stunner sporting his out fit im so glad it fits even if he wears it only a couple of times :hugs:I hope you are having a good day Molly and that your being good Mr Leo for your mommy :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2194/dscn2077e.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh my what a cute pair i hope they stay friends like you too and im glad you all got a good nights sleep Lissy you truelly are a super friend :hugs:
> 
> APRIL -Thankyou so much for the boy's christmas presents i will put them with our other bits already wrapped up .........i almost forgot to tell you the other day Reece took an interest in BNB when i was wrapping away like a crazy lady i told him all about each one of you but weirdly he asked to see a picture of you on facebook:shrug:and i said there is one here on BNB he studied for a moment stood back and went ''hmmmm she looks like an essex girl!'' I had to really LOL i was literally PMSL :haha:...dont know how he knows you look like an essex girl but i would defo take it as a compliment:hugs:
> 
> CASSIE-Thankyou too so much for my present super excited to open it on xmas day:thumbup:and also the pressies for my boys you honestly shouldnt of sweetie:kiss:Click to expand...

haha how funny is that! bless him! :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..hope you're ok today m'love and you got some sleep eventually :hugs:
> 
> i got to sleep at 3 ish, the girls didnt go to school they just still arent over their sickness they are soooo worn out! didnt wake until 10 even though i tried to wake them, which isnt like them theyre normally up at 7!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, poor girls, it will take a couple of days to get out of their system probably. Are you ok?Click to expand...

feeling a little worn down n a little sicky, i hope its not the sickness, itll be hard looking after 3 children and sick :/


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Jaynie big huggles. I've not got anywhere in relationships without a temporary split up, and in both my big ones (with my ex and with my ex-ex) we separated for thinking space for 2 weeks, got back together, then split up very shortly after, but at least it was dead clear the 2nd time. So you may need to give it a go if it's at such a negative stage my darling :hugs:
> 
> Had a splendiferous time at the Christmas Market and got DH a little laquered Japanese bowl with birds on it, and my DSS the younger a parchment with his name in Chinese calligraphy and I got myself a Russian peasant shawl-pure wool so very warm and I'm wearing it now:haha:
> 
> Holly had a lovely time but I didn't take many pics alas, just one at the end when she'd completely run out of steam and fell asleep:haha: But I can get a pic of my scarf for you...will post once I've put wriggle bum to bed:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you all had nice Thursdays:kiss:

photos looked amazing, glad you had a good day, Holly looks so cute!


----------



## mummyApril

glad some of the pressies arrived that was quick :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got one of those Kit!! :haha: I wish!! :brat: :hissy: :brat:


----------



## Sarachka

Wow that was such an awesome 2 mile walk home in the freezing cold strong winds and hail!! NOT


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just grabbed Holly for a pic with me of my shawl before she went to bed, it's red coz I love red and I got the most stereotypical Russian floral pattern they had :thumbup:


And a cute pic of one very worn out nearly 2yr old at the end of our day out :awww:
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4









055.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5









069.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

urgh i feel ill when is it bedtime?


----------



## LunaLady

So cute, B!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am 2 addresses short!!! I need Lissy's and Littlespys?


----------



## Essie

Off we went into town this afternoon, with Lyra all wrapped up and incredibly grumpy after her jabs. Traipsed around the shops so DH could get Christmas decorations for work, wandered on down to the hairdressers to discover that his hair appointment is tomorrow! :dohh: 

It is our anniversary today. It's seven years since he first asked me out :cloud9: I would've been the last person to think that seven years down the line we'd be married with a baby.


----------



## HollyMonkey

7yrs for us too Essie, hope we don't both get the 7yr itch now :haha: Happy anniversary!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The dinner bell has just rung!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

Someone make me some dinner! This baby is going to be born looking like a slice of toast


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin you need a holiday in Paris :hugs: I'll lend you a thick jumper and some of my homemade woolly socks to keep you warm :cold:

OMG that sounds like heaven :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

look at holly! so cute!!! :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Sooo, more Christmas shopping for me and Cara today. It's really awkward only getting short bursts at it because I always need to get home to feed Cara. She's worse than ever at being distracted if there's any noise or if I talk or even if I clear my throat. Nosy little minx!
> 
> Our friends sent Christmas gifts for Cara last night...a star walker and a Sophie giraffe :haha: I already got Cara a Sophie so if any of you lovelies don't have one and your ickle one would like it, please give me a shout and I'll pop it in the post as a little Christmas gift :thumbup:
> 
> So what you all getting up to today?
> 
> Happy windy Thursdays everyone :kiss:

What is a Sophie giraffe? Sounds like all SA babies should have one!! But we don't :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

so i went home for lunch and tested again. i was feeling a little crampy this morning and it worried me. i know cramps are to be expected but this whole being pregnant thing still hasn't sunken in i don't think. anywho, here's yesterday's test compared with today. 



it came up in seconds, right with the control line. i was still shocked, i guess i thought yesterdays test was broken. i still :cry:'ed. but i am very relieved. now how to tell mj?? :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Well, I have been to the licensing department and stood in a line and gotten my Request for Police Clearance form. Taken that to the police station in Pinetown (next to the morgue!). Was told I needed photostats of what I had brought. Went to a centre and got those. Went back to the police, filled in forms, had the car inspected and got my police clearance. Now I have to do the licensing but I think I will go early tomorrow morning again because then the queues are not so bad
> 
> So how is your morning going?? :wacko:
> 
> I am dead tired. Exhausticated with a capital E. Finished. Dead. Done. I need to sleep for 2 weeks!
> 
> Poor Trin...I do hope this is the final stage of operation "get car back"...good luck and hope your day is calm :hugs:Click to expand...

It is...I hope

I forgot to mention that I had a minor-but-could-have-been-very-serious accident this morning on the way too the licensing place. Very lucky all was ok and my car is unscathed


----------



## mummyApril

Newbie they are beautiful lines! yay :)


----------



## Crunchie

Newbie !!!! Can not wait for digi weeing tomorrow


----------



## addie25

B great picture. Holly looks so cute and sleepy.

Newbie those lines are amazing!! 

Still waiting for my phone. They have 40 min be4 they are late and I hope they aren't late I have so much I need to do today.


----------



## Mollykins

firstbaby25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Jaynie my love. Big :hugs: Not a good spot you're in. I hope you do what's best for you and find some peace. In the meantime, we are all here for you.
> 
> Thanks Moll. I have become obsessed with having to make decision. Slept in separate beds again last night :(Click to expand...

I hope I'm not crossing a line here but to be brutally honest my love, it seems that you've all ready made a decision... you're only hesitancy seems to be coming from a fear/sadness of the follow through.

Whatever happens.... I'll be here, we all will. We nuv you. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I have cleared the thread!!!! :shrug::shrug: I decided to call and see if they can track my phone so if it is not comin today I can go out and shop for Christmas. So my vet said that his cat would go up to his baby and put it's face by babies face and smell the milk. He said cats to suffocate babies not bc they r trying to but bc they smell the milk and lay on them!!!!! I am freaking out about it. U all said ur cats were fine. And we will never leave Nikki with babies alone. He suggested we get furniture nets that go over crib and play pen so u know they are safe if u are cleaning or something.

There has never actually been a real case of cats suffocating babies. In 15 years of being involved in cat rescue, I have to say that this myth drives me crazier than anything else because it leads to so many cats being killed because it is spread around.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Sooo, more Christmas shopping for me and Cara today. It's really awkward only getting short bursts at it because I always need to get home to feed Cara. She's worse than ever at being distracted if there's any noise or if I talk or even if I clear my throat. Nosy little minx!
> 
> Our friends sent Christmas gifts for Cara last night...a star walker and a Sophie giraffe :haha: I already got Cara a Sophie so if any of you lovelies don't have one and your ickle one would like it, please give me a shout and I'll pop it in the post as a little Christmas gift :thumbup:
> 
> So what you all getting up to today?
> 
> Happy windy Thursdays everyone :kiss:
> 
> What is a Sophie giraffe? Sounds like all SA babies should have one!! But we don't :shrug:Click to expand...

I haven't heard of a Sophie Giraffe either :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Such gorge lines Newbs :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

look at that, I'm 27 weeks and I'm...an eggplant :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Smashing lines Newbie :thumbup: How are you planning to tell MJ? Is it digi day tomorrow?


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Sooo, more Christmas shopping for me and Cara today. It's really awkward only getting short bursts at it because I always need to get home to feed Cara. She's worse than ever at being distracted if there's any noise or if I talk or even if I clear my throat. Nosy little minx!
> 
> Our friends sent Christmas gifts for Cara last night...a star walker and a Sophie giraffe :haha: I already got Cara a Sophie so if any of you lovelies don't have one and your ickle one would like it, please give me a shout and I'll pop it in the post as a little Christmas gift :thumbup:
> 
> So what you all getting up to today?
> 
> Happy windy Thursdays everyone :kiss:
> 
> What is a Sophie giraffe? Sounds like all SA babies should have one!! But we don't :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of a Sophie Giraffe either :shrug:Click to expand...

I think its Sophie La Giraffe...:haha: its a teething toy ? Lauren has one that she has no idea what to do with :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I just grabbed Holly for a pic with me of my shawl before she went to bed, it's red coz I love red and I got the most stereotypical Russian floral pattern they had :thumbup:
> 
> 
> And a cute pic of one very worn out nearly 2yr old at the end of our day out :awww:

Loved the pics on bbm B, and these of the lovely scarf and Santa-toddler :haha:, i really liked the amber necklace stall:cloud9:,Nate needs a longer necklace as he is a right chunky munlie and its a wee bit tight and i think it slightly digs in to him sometimes:cry:



Essie said:


> Off we went into town this afternoon, with Lyra all wrapped up and incredibly grumpy after her jabs. Traipsed around the shops so DH could get Christmas decorations for work, wandered on down to the hairdressers to discover that his hair appointment is tomorrow! :dohh:
> 
> It is our anniversary today. It's seven years since he first asked me out :cloud9: I would've been the last person to think that seven years down the line we'd be married with a baby.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ESSIE & MR ESSIE :hugs:




newbie_ttc said:


> so i went home for lunch and tested again. i was feeling a little crampy this morning and it worried me. i know cramps are to be expected but this whole being pregnant thing still hasn't sunken in i don't think. anywho, here's yesterday's test compared with today.
> 
> View attachment 309132
> 
> 
> it came up in seconds, right with the control line. i was still shocked, i guess i thought yesterdays test was broken. i still :cry:'ed. but i am very relieved. now how to tell mj?? :-k

:cloud9:Stonking lovely clesr lines Newbs a got nadder at 12,13,14,15,16 dpo was a fainty:cloud9:looks a nice strong sticky bean i think you should wrap it up and say its an early xmas present:shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Sooo, more Christmas shopping for me and Cara today. It's really awkward only getting short bursts at it because I always need to get home to feed Cara. She's worse than ever at being distracted if there's any noise or if I talk or even if I clear my throat. Nosy little minx!
> 
> Our friends sent Christmas gifts for Cara last night...a star walker and a Sophie giraffe :haha: I already got Cara a Sophie so if any of you lovelies don't have one and your ickle one would like it, please give me a shout and I'll pop it in the post as a little Christmas gift :thumbup:
> 
> So what you all getting up to today?
> 
> Happy windy Thursdays everyone :kiss:
> 
> What is a Sophie giraffe? Sounds like all SA babies should have one!! But we don't :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of a Sophie Giraffe either :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think its Sophie La Giraffe...:haha: its a teething toy ? Lauren has one that she has no idea what to do with :nope:Click to expand...

here she is
 



Attached Files:







sophie.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Essie

We've just put Lyra's cot together, and I went to find the cot sheets we bought...cannot find them anywhere :dohh: Both me and DH remember buying them, as we had difficulty finding the right size. I've found one flannel sheet that fits so she can use that tonight but I just can't figure where the sheets can have gone :shrug: Off to Mothercare tomorrow to buy some more.


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have cleared the thread!!!! :shrug::shrug: I decided to call and see if they can track my phone so if it is not comin today I can go out and shop for Christmas. So my vet said that his cat would go up to his baby and put it's face by babies face and smell the milk. He said cats to suffocate babies not bc they r trying to but bc they smell the milk and lay on them!!!!! I am freaking out about it. U all said ur cats were fine. And we will never leave Nikki with babies alone. He suggested we get furniture nets that go over crib and play pen so u know they are safe if u are cleaning or something.
> 
> There has never actually been a real case of cats suffocating babies. In 15 years of being involved in cat rescue, I have to say that this myth drives me crazier than anything else because it leads to so many cats being killed because it is spread around.Click to expand...

Addie, we have 2 cats and have had no issues at all.....they run from Lauren and when she cries they look at me like ...what is she ??????


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> look at that, I'm 27 weeks and I'm...an eggplant :dohh:

27?!? where does the time go??? :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Smashing lines Newbie :thumbup: How are you planning to tell MJ? Is it digi day tomorrow?

Essie! happy anniversary doll. u guys are killing me with the christmas avatars! i LOVE this one of Lyra... she looks like a doll!! :awww:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Sooo, more Christmas shopping for me and Cara today. It's really awkward only getting short bursts at it because I always need to get home to feed Cara. She's worse than ever at being distracted if there's any noise or if I talk or even if I clear my throat. Nosy little minx!
> 
> Our friends sent Christmas gifts for Cara last night...a star walker and a Sophie giraffe :haha: I already got Cara a Sophie so if any of you lovelies don't have one and your ickle one would like it, please give me a shout and I'll pop it in the post as a little Christmas gift :thumbup:
> 
> So what you all getting up to today?
> 
> Happy windy Thursdays everyone :kiss:
> 
> What is a Sophie giraffe? Sounds like all SA babies should have one!! But we don't :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of a Sophie Giraffe either :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think its Sophie La Giraffe...:haha: its a teething toy ? Lauren has one that she has no idea what to do with :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> here she isClick to expand...

Ah, thanks Crunch :thumbup: I saw my friends little girl with one of them the other day. She was more interested in trying to nick Lyra's teddy bear than the giraffe :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have cleared the thread!!!! :shrug::shrug: I decided to call and see if they can track my phone so if it is not comin today I can go out and shop for Christmas. So my vet said that his cat would go up to his baby and put it's face by babies face and smell the milk. He said cats to suffocate babies not bc they r trying to but bc they smell the milk and lay on them!!!!! I am freaking out about it. U all said ur cats were fine. And we will never leave Nikki with babies alone. He suggested we get furniture nets that go over crib and play pen so u know they are safe if u are cleaning or something.
> 
> There has never actually been a real case of cats suffocating babies. In 15 years of being involved in cat rescue, I have to say that this myth drives me crazier than anything else because it leads to so many cats being killed because it is spread around.Click to expand...
> 
> Addie, we have 2 cats and have had no issues at all.....they run from Lauren and when she cries they look at me like ...what is she ??????Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Smashing lines Newbie :thumbup: How are you planning to tell MJ? Is it digi day tomorrow?
> 
> Essie! happy anniversary doll. u guys are killing me with the christmas avatars! i LOVE this one of Lyra... she looks like a doll!! :awww:Click to expand...

I love how Christmassy she looks in it, with her red dungarees and the hat :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I have cleared the thread!!!! :shrug::shrug: I decided to call and see if they can track my phone so if it is not comin today I can go out and shop for Christmas. So my vet said that his cat would go up to his baby and put it's face by babies face and smell the milk. He said cats to suffocate babies not bc they r trying to but bc they smell the milk and lay on them!!!!! I am freaking out about it. U all said ur cats were fine. And we will never leave Nikki with babies alone. He suggested we get furniture nets that go over crib and play pen so u know they are safe if u are cleaning or something.
> 
> There has never actually been a real case of cats suffocating babies. In 15 years of being involved in cat rescue, I have to say that this myth drives me crazier than anything else because it leads to so many cats being killed because it is spread around.Click to expand...
> 
> Addie, we have 2 cats and have had no issues at all.....they run from Lauren and when she cries they look at me like ...what is she ??????Click to expand...

Thats what our Charlie cat does too, she hates NATHANIAL crying and freaks out:dohh:,dont worry Addie


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> :cloud9:Stonking lovely clesr lines Newbs a got nadder at 12,13,14,15,16 dpo was a fainty:cloud9:looks a nice strong sticky bean i think you should wrap it up and say its an early xmas present:shrug:

:-k i like that... i like it a lot actually! :happydance: thank you!!


----------



## new mummy2010

guys im off to zzzz had a rough night and NATE just barfed his milk all back up mehh


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> guys im off to zzzz had a rough night and NATE just barfed his milk all back up mehh

night huni pie :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

hmmmmmmm I think I might go and see New Years Eve at the big scream tomorrow......:thumbup: It looks a good rom com


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie... One of the ways I thought of telling my OH last time was to put a digi on a plate and place it in the oven with a note card that said something to the effect of, "Will be finished baking around (in your case) 18 August 2012." 

Gorge line babe. Maybe you'll be the next twinsy mom. :winkwink:

B, great pics, you look radiant. :flower:

Edit- Newbie, forgot to say that how I would have had him look in the oven is to say, "oh, I put somethin.g new in the oven, can you check on it for me?"


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :wave:

Thanks to Crunchster for clearing up the "what is a Sophie Giraffe" issue :thumbup::haha: I think once they are at the stage where everything is for biting/tasting, it's a great teething toy. Cara is right there!

Poor Cara has the diahorrors :nope: I had just put her down to sleep and she started crying..I thought it was wind but when I went in to her, there she was filling her nappy big style! She's never had the runs before, should I be worried? 

So, how is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Thanks to Crunchster for clearing up the "what is a Sophie Giraffe" issue :thumbup::haha: I think once they are at the stage where everything is for biting/tasting, it's a great teething toy. Cara is right there!
> 
> Poor Cara has the diahorrors :nope: I had just put her down to sleep and she started crying..I thought it was wind but when I went in to her, there she was filling her nappy big style! She's never had the runs before, should I be worried?
> 
> So, how is everyone else? :flower:

Poor Cara. I think teething can cause some upset nappies. Before Lyras tooth came through she was much more pooey than normal. Hope it's just a one off for Cara and she is better in the morning :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I;m off to bed

night night turts and turtlets
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS Kit, it's probably teething related. If you can get Chamomilla 30CH (from neals yard or h&b) it should help


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> Well, I have been to the licensing department and stood in a line and gotten my Request for Police Clearance form. Taken that to the police station in Pinetown (next to the morgue!). Was told I needed photostats of what I had brought. Went to a centre and got those. Went back to the police, filled in forms, had the car inspected and got my police clearance. Now I have to do the licensing but I think I will go early tomorrow morning again because then the queues are not so bad
> 
> So how is your morning going?? :wacko:
> 
> I am dead tired. Exhausticated with a capital E. Finished. Dead. Done. I need to sleep for 2 weeks!
> 
> Poor Trin...I do hope this is the final stage of operation "get car back"...good luck and hope your day is calm :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It is...I hope
> 
> I forgot to mention that I had a minor-but-could-have-been-very-serious accident this morning on the way too the licensing place. Very lucky all was ok and my car is unscathedClick to expand...

Oh my..what happened now?? Glad you're ok :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Kit thank u so much for the Christmas card :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...Happy Anniversary :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Newbs...gorge lines!!!! So much stronger than the day befores! MJ is going to be :shock: Can't wait to hear what his reaction is :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Thanks to Crunchster for clearing up the "what is a Sophie Giraffe" issue :thumbup::haha: I think once they are at the stage where everything is for biting/tasting, it's a great teething toy. Cara is right there!
> 
> Poor Cara has the diahorrors :nope: I had just put her down to sleep and she started crying..I thought it was wind but when I went in to her, there she was filling her nappy big style! She's never had the runs before, should I be worried?
> 
> So, how is everyone else? :flower:
> 
> Poor Cara. I think teething can cause some upset nappies. Before Lyras tooth came through she was much more pooey than normal. Hope it's just a one off for Cara and she is better in the morning :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Essie. Did Lyra have proper diarrhoea though? I've never seen a nappy like it :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Thanks to Crunchster for clearing up the "what is a Sophie Giraffe" issue :thumbup::haha: I think once they are at the stage where everything is for biting/tasting, it's a great teething toy. Cara is right there!
> 
> Poor Cara has the diahorrors :nope: I had just put her down to sleep and she started crying..I thought it was wind but when I went in to her, there she was filling her nappy big style! She's never had the runs before, should I be worried?
> 
> So, how is everyone else? :flower:
> 
> Poor Cara. I think teething can cause some upset nappies. Before Lyras tooth came through she was much more pooey than normal. Hope it's just a one off for Cara and she is better in the morning :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Essie. Did Lyra have proper diarrhoea though? I've never seen a nappy like it :nope:Click to expand...


have you not ever had an up the backer ???????:wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit thank u so much for the Christmas card :hugs::hugs:

You're very welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...Happy Anniversary :flower:




kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Thanks to Crunchster for clearing up the "what is a Sophie Giraffe" issue :thumbup::haha: I think once they are at the stage where everything is for biting/tasting, it's a great teething toy. Cara is right there!
> 
> Poor Cara has the diahorrors :nope: I had just put her down to sleep and she started crying..I thought it was wind but when I went in to her, there she was filling her nappy big style! She's never had the runs before, should I be worried?
> 
> So, how is everyone else? :flower:
> 
> Poor Cara. I think teething can cause some upset nappies. Before Lyras tooth came through she was much more pooey than normal. Hope it's just a one off for Cara and she is better in the morning :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Essie. Did Lyra have proper diarrhoea though? I've never seen a nappy like it :nope:Click to expand...

Well her nappies are always liquidy so I couldn't really see a difference in consistency but there was a lot of them. About 5/6 in two days compared to normally 1/2 every 3/4 days.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Thanks to Crunchster for clearing up the "what is a Sophie Giraffe" issue :thumbup::haha: I think once they are at the stage where everything is for biting/tasting, it's a great teething toy. Cara is right there!
> 
> Poor Cara has the diahorrors :nope: I had just put her down to sleep and she started crying..I thought it was wind but when I went in to her, there she was filling her nappy big style! She's never had the runs before, should I be worried?
> 
> So, how is everyone else? :flower:
> 
> Poor Cara. I think teething can cause some upset nappies. Before Lyras tooth came through she was much more pooey than normal. Hope it's just a one off for Cara and she is better in the morning :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Essie. Did Lyra have proper diarrhoea though? I've never seen a nappy like it :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you not ever had an up the backer ???????:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh yeah..loads of them! Loose nappies are a dime a dozen in our house but tonight's was like dirty water :sick:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Thanks to Crunchster for clearing up the "what is a Sophie Giraffe" issue :thumbup::haha: I think once they are at the stage where everything is for biting/tasting, it's a great teething toy. Cara is right there!
> 
> Poor Cara has the diahorrors :nope: I had just put her down to sleep and she started crying..I thought it was wind but when I went in to her, there she was filling her nappy big style! She's never had the runs before, should I be worried?
> 
> So, how is everyone else? :flower:
> 
> Poor Cara. I think teething can cause some upset nappies. Before Lyras tooth came through she was much more pooey than normal. Hope it's just a one off for Cara and she is better in the morning :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Essie. Did Lyra have proper diarrhoea though? I've never seen a nappy like it :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you not ever had an up the backer ???????:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah..loads of them! Loose nappies are a dime a dozen in our house but tonight's was like dirty water :sick:Click to expand...


ohhhhh I see !!!! :dohh: ....I think they say just to keep an eye to ensure they stay hydrated :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, def normal for diarrhea, voms, and even fever and ear pulling to present in a teething babe. As long as shes still feeding fine there's no worries. x


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks Crunch..that's what I reckoned...she must have ring sting poor little mite :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, fed normal for diarrhea, voms, and even fever and ear pulling to present in a teething babe. As long as shes still feeding fine there's no worries. x

Thanks Molly :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I got my card Kit!thank you. A neighbor taped it to my door as the post man delivered it to them by mistake. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh and I got my card Kit!thank you. A neighbor taped it to my door as the post man delivered it to them by mistake. :dohh:

Great stuff :thumbup: Did I address it correctly?


----------



## mummyApril

so so ill :( night all


----------



## kit_cat

Braveheart is on AGAIN! OH is watching it AGAIN!! :roll:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> so so ill :( night all

Oh no April..you've got the lurgy now :nope: I'm sorry m'love, that's really rotten :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> so so ill :( night all

what's up hun :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Yes you did. Post man error completely. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beaut lines Newbs!!! :thumbup:

Sorry guys you lost me to my exercise bike tonight (did my 40mins after dinner since I was out for the day) and then to itunes where I've been looking for refreshment for my ipod. 

Don't worry Sarachka my baby is going to look like meat fish and eggs

Sophie the giraffe is oh so French and Holly quite likes playing with hers now she's grown up but as a teething toy she totally zapped it, but then she didn't seem to chew on anything at all. I know lots of babies who chewed them to death but they are either Italian or French babies so I think it's a European thing and Holly has too much sensible English blood in her to eat giraffes


----------



## Mollykins

April! Feel better soon lovey. :kiss:

I haven't seen Braveheart in ages! I own it though.... :-k


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Beaut lines Newbs!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry guys you lost me to my exercise bike tonight (did my 40mins after dinner since I was out for the day) and then to itunes where I've been looking for refreshment for my ipod.
> 
> Don't worry Sarachka my baby is going to look like meat fish and eggs
> 
> Sophie the giraffe is oh so French and Holly quite likes playing with hers now she's grown up but as a teething toy she totally zapped it, but then she didn't seem to chew on anything at all. I know lots of babies who chewed them to death but they are either Italian or French babies so I think it's a European thing and Holly has too much sensible English blood in her to eat giraffes

So if your theory is correct, Leo should NOM poor Sophie to toy death.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April! Feel better soon lovey. :kiss:
> 
> I haven't seen Braveheart in ages! I own it though.... :-k

OH knows EVERY line..no joke!

They may take our lives.....but they'll never take.......?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Beaut lines Newbs!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry guys you lost me to my exercise bike tonight (did my 40mins after dinner since I was out for the day) and then to itunes where I've been looking for refreshment for my ipod.
> 
> Don't worry Sarachka my baby is going to look like meat fish and eggs
> 
> Sophie the giraffe is oh so French and Holly quite likes playing with hers now she's grown up but as a teething toy she totally zapped it, but then she didn't seem to chew on anything at all. I know lots of babies who chewed them to death but they are either Italian or French babies so I think it's a European thing and Holly has too much sensible English blood in her to eat giraffes
> 
> So if your theory is correct, Leo should NOM poor Sophie to toy death.Click to expand...

Well funnily enough, my Canadian niece NOMMED the life out of her Sophie too :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Oh no you got da lurgy April  Get better VERY SOON won't you * 

I'm off to bed Turts, perchance to read. I'm about to start a new book :happydance: _*Dans les forets de Sibérie*_, the one I bought a few weeks back, about a guy who goes off to live in a hut in a forest in Siberia. Hope it's as good as I imagine. Hope bears come up to his hut in the night and scratch around and frighten him. And that there are wild boars- if there are no boars in the book I will write and complain to the author and suggest a re-edition featuring boars :thumbup:

Sleep tight, hope the bears and the boars don't bite xxxxxx :kiss:xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Munkie..enjoy your possibly boarless book :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Molly, Leo the not English lion will nom his giraffe!!! :hugs: I hope so anyway since it was a present from me! :haha:


----------



## Essie

Night night monkeypants x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Kit, no doubt the opening chapter will introduce the boars...let's not be pessimistic :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April! Feel better soon lovey. :kiss:
> 
> I haven't seen Braveheart in ages! I own it though.... :-k
> 
> OH knows EVERY line..no joke!
> 
> They may take our lives.....but they'll never take.......?Click to expand...

OUR FREEDOM! (thank goodness thats a famous line. :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April! Feel better soon lovey. :kiss:
> 
> I haven't seen Braveheart in ages! I own it though.... :-k
> 
> OH knows EVERY line..no joke!
> 
> They may take our lives.....but they'll never take.......?Click to expand...
> 
> OUR FREEDOM! (thank goodness thats a famous line. :haha:)Click to expand...

Well done! OH could literally quote the whole script...he NUVs Braveheart more than ham :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes Molly, Leo the not English lion will nom his giraffe!!! :hugs: I hope so anyway since it was a present from me! :haha:

Well that and thanks to his Mommy, he has some Italian and French in him.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> April! Feel better soon lovey. :kiss:
> 
> I haven't seen Braveheart in ages! I own it though.... :-k
> 
> OH knows EVERY line..no joke!
> 
> They may take our lives.....but they'll never take.......?Click to expand...
> 
> OUR FREEDOM! (thank goodness thats a famous line. :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Well done! OH could literally quote the whole script...he NUVs Braveheart more than ham :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooo, I meant to tell you all that I decided I would be interested in the new job my boss was proposing upon my return to work but I felt I had to be upfront and say that I may not return to work until June (finances permitting) instead of April and am waiting to find out if that detail is a deal breaker or not. We'll see, I suppose the answer will give me some idea of how keen they really are to have me do this job :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou :hugs: yup got the lurgy, now feel super bad for my girls and James its so painful for the stomach! Luckily Jays here he's feeding James for me, so I can just lay here, going to try and get some sleep, I love braveheart! Enjoy your nights/afternoons xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I hope they go for it!


----------



## kit_cat

Poor April..hope you can sleep it off quick smart :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Ooo, I meant to tell you all that I decided I would be interested in the new job my boss was proposing upon my return to work but I felt I had to be upfront and say that I may not return to work until June (finances permitting) instead of April and am waiting to find out if that detail is a deal breaker or not. We'll see, I suppose the answer will give me some idea of how keen they really are to have me do this job :shrug:

Sounds good Kit, hopefully they'll say yes. It sounded like they were keen to have you in the role.


----------



## addie25

Feel better April :hugs:

Aww Cara :hugs: I hope her tummy feels better.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Thankyou :hugs: yup got the lurgy, now feel super bad for my girls and James its so painful for the stomach! Luckily Jays here he's feeding James for me, so I can just lay here, going to try and get some sleep, I love braveheart! Enjoy your nights/afternoons xxxx

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I forgot to say, I had the idea to drink raspberry leaf tea in an effort to stop my bleeding.... I think it might be working! FX!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I hope they go for it!

Thanks Molly..I do too. The more I think about this new position I see it offers me a degree of flexibility that my current position doesn't, and with Cara, that's got to be a massive positive!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I forgot to say, I had the idea to drink raspberry leaf tea in an effort to stop my bleeding.... I think it might be working! FX!

That's good Molly...hope it does work :thumbup: Are you going to have the mirena taken out then?


----------



## Crunchie

nighty night xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Night all..time for some zzzzzzz's. Nuv you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Absolutely! I think they'd be okay with it... They seem to want you for the job pretty badly.


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight ! :wave:


----------



## Essie

Night night all :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

James has only just gone to sleep! i think he knows im ill and wanted to repay the all nighter from when he was ill! quite alright son! lol


----------



## Essie

Lyra has woken up screaming. She has a temperature but Calpol just made her vomit :cry: looks like it'll be a long night tonight.


----------



## addie25

Give her a big hug from me. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww poor Lyra. :awww:


----------



## new mummy2010

yay yay its only flippin key day woohoooooooo


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all :flower:, as you can probably tell im super duper excited today and i meet the lettings lady at 9am, Nate had a good night after his massive barf and is stil asleep now but i woke with Lee to excitement of it being key day:blush:and have come to watch my soaps that i was forced to sky+ last night due to darts being on tv:dohh:

Essie- i hope Lyra is feeling better and you got some sleep:sleep:and April- i hope your feeling perkier today nothing worse than being a poorly mama:hugs: and Kit-i hope Miss C didnt do any more nasty poops :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for key day! :happydance:

My OH just informed me that people where talking to me while I was birthing Leo, literally pushing him out and people were talking to me... the kicker? I remember none of it and he says I was talking back to them. :saywhat: Now I am calling him a liar and he is laughing at me. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

:saywhat: ...that smiley makes me laugh. :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

HEHE........What we're you saying Mollz?? Thankyou for the ''yay for key day'', i feel like its Christmas honestly


----------



## new mummy2010

i dont know if you can make out Nate is wearing a christmas vest ?, but his elf picture he is grumpy i will show you wait one min.....*scuttles off for phone wire*


----------



## new mummy2010

THE HOUSE !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: THIS PICTURE DOESNT DO IT JUSTICE REALLY AND THEY AINT OUR CARS LOL BUT AS A TEASER :thumbup:I AM GOING TO TAKE PICTURES OF EVERYWHERE HOW IT LOOKS TODAY AND HOPEFULLY BY NEXT SUNDAY WHEN WE ARE IN IT WILL BE DIFFERENT HOUSE


----------



## Sarachka

Woo Hayley it is moving day!!


----------



## new mummy2010

THE FRONT OF TOP AND NOTE THE LIL HAT AND SOCKS!!









MY GRUMPY ELF:haha:







THE BACK OF TOP


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Woo Hayley it is moving day!!


Thanks Sezi :hugs: we actually move a week tomorrow have a week to re-paint,gloss,paper,carpet and tile phewww:dohh: crazy people we are :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

[/SIZEGRUFFALO TEDDIES IN NEXT NATHANIAL LOVES HIM £24 EACH THOUGH TRY GET THEM IN BOXING DAY SALE:thumbup:]






ANOTHER CHRISTMAS TOP:winkwink:








BROTHERS (GRUMPY NATE THOUGH)





BIG BOY IN SAINSBURYS CAFE


----------



## mummyApril

Yay Hayley you get your keys today how exciting!! House looks lovely! The piccies of grumpy Nate are too cute! Love the brother pic too :) 

Essie I hope Lyra is ok today! 

Molly I think a lot of people probably talk during labour and don't remember it! I remember because I had anxiety (which I didn't know at the tim) I kept asking the man is my heart meant to be going so fast and kept telling him to check the monitor! Lol


----------



## mummyApril

Oh its going to be a lovely day waking up to my period AND a headache! No sickness since last night though so fingers crossed I don't have it all! I hope my fenugreek turns up today getting impatient :/


----------



## Mollykins

Gorgeous house Hayls! And too cute Christmas outfits! Such handsome boys!


----------



## Mollykins

Apparently the kept asking if I was okay, did I feel that contraction, what do I feel like doing and such. OH says I was to the point where I was talking and pushing. "really, I'm gooooooood" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Apparently the kept asking if I was okay, did I feel that contraction, what do I feel like doing and such. OH says I was to the point where I was talking and pushing. "really, I'm gooooooood" :haha:

Well 3rd child multi-tasking gets easier my love lol! I don't think I could of done that while having Faye though!


----------



## mummyApril

Oh the pain! Paracetamol work pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## new mummy2010

Gosh Mollz your a warrior


----------



## new mummy2010

oh april i hope you feel better soon my lovely


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

It's break up day today. The kids are on holiday for a month. Apparently the christmas tree seller I normally go to has trees so I'm going to go this afternoon and get one with the boys :happydance:

I couldn't sleep last night. Tori was bouncing around in my belly, DHarma was scratching and shaking the bed and then DH had a fun dream and one thing led to another and it was 1am ... but surprisingly I am less tired than I was yesterday

The car is now sorted and licensed. The same smelly scary guy was at the licensing place today and let me in the queue and it took a few minutes and it was all done :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

off to get dressed for key pick up Happy Friday all


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Key Day Hayley!!!! :happydance:

https://www.portlandlocksmithpro.com/images/home2.jpg

Get well soon Lyra and April :hugs:

Busy busy me today, Christmas present making as ever, and lots to catch up on after my day out galavanting yesterday....

Happy Fridays!! xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

ps Trin my dog does that, so annoying


----------



## Mollykins

April :( Feel better soon love dove.

Trin, glad you're not so tired today as yesterday and woo the hoo about your car. :happydance:

Leo's asleep so off I go too. :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

Glad you got the car sorted Trin, sorry about the no sleep.
Thankyou Molly n B have a good day x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all and good night my lovely Molly :hugs:

I am the Christmas wrapper and card writer extraordinaire today!! It must all be done and posted by the end of today or else......well I don't know but I want it done! :haha:

Yay for Friday!! And yay for your key pick up Hayley!! :happydance:

Essie..poor Lyra..how is she now? Is it the injection aftermath? Hope she's ok :hugs:

April..oh my, if it's not one thing, it's another. :hugs: Feel better soon :kiss:

Hayley..gorge pics of the handsome young men in your life :cloud9: 

Trin..hooray!! The car saga is bloomin' well over, and not before time :thumbup: Glad you don't feel quite so whacked as you did :hugs:

Happy Friday's to everyone :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..are you still working on DHs pressie? You are a creative little busy bee :flower:


----------



## Essie

Morning all,

Lyra is a bit better this morning. Her temp is still a bit raised and she's very grizzly. Managed to give her some Calpol at 6am and that stayed down. She is feeding okay. Kit, I think it is aftermath of her jabs. I wasn't really expecting it because she was fine after her others. We are giving baby group a miss because I'm too tired and I dont think she would have fun anyway.


----------



## Essie

Hayley :happydance: for key day. And thank you for the gorge pics of Mr Handsome. 

April hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Kit enjoy your wrapping and card writing. I must get mine written too. 

Trin glad the car drama is over, and thAt you're feeling better too :thumbup: enjoy your tree shopping. 

Happy Fridays to everyone :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:



> ps Trin my dog does that, so annoying

I tried to convince Ch'ien that he really really wants a dog to sleep on his bed at night and his response was "I have a dog and I'm glad she sleeps outside".....so there! Not that I think Dharma would sleep anywhere but where I am so it wouldn't really work


----------



## TrinityMom

HAPPY KEY DAY!!!!:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bethany..are you still working on DHs pressie? You are a creative little busy bee :flower:

Yep, just having a :coffee: break and a breather because it's quite fiddly- it's embroidered chickens :fool: I have stuff for my sis, niece and mum to finish too. Since I don't work anymore I can't afford to buy loads of stuff, and also I love making homemade gifts. DH adored his dressing gown last year, and my parent's their game, so I don't think they mind at all. I've always made gifts though, even when I was earning 's- it's my way of expressing affection far more than buying them

Sounds like you're having a blast today on the wrapping and cards:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My rabbit's stools are entirely normal and she has a great appetite :thumbup: :bunny:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, better clock back in to work...


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> My rabbit's stools are entirely normal and she has a great appetite :thumbup: :bunny:

Yay glad Bambi is better. We lost our rabbit Dexter about a year ago :cry: I remember writing about it on here. When I was 12 I got 2 rabbits, Fudge and Caramel. A year later i was at a farmers Market doing something for school and there was all these bunnies for sale (I'm not sure if they were meant to be pets/food) and i bought one and had to ring my parents to say "I'm ready to be picked up, oh andIboughtarabbit, see you soon bye"

Here's some photos of them:
Caramel:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/Misc/IMG_0265.jpg
Fudge:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/Misc/IMG_0263.jpg
Carrots:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/Misc/IMG_0288.jpg

Caramel would lay on my knee on her back and go to sleep if I rubbed her tummy.

Random post about bunnies. I miss ours.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening all:flower:
> 
> Jaynie big huggles. I've not got anywhere in relationships without a temporary split up, and in both my big ones (with my ex and with my ex-ex) we separated for thinking space for 2 weeks, got back together, then split up very shortly after, but at least it was dead clear the 2nd time. So you may need to give it a go if it's at such a negative stage my darling :hugs:
> 
> Had a splendiferous time at the Christmas Market and got DH a little laquered Japanese bowl with birds on it, and my DSS the younger a parchment with his name in Chinese calligraphy and I got myself a Russian peasant shawl-pure wool so very warm and I'm wearing it now:haha:
> 
> Holly had a lovely time but I didn't take many pics alas, just one at the end when she'd completely run out of steam and fell asleep:haha: But I can get a pic of my scarf for you...will post once I've put wriggle bum to bed:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you all had nice Thursdays:kiss:

We did this last time when we split. I ended it for like 3 days and got back with him and then properly ended it 4 months later. I think with or without that 3 day split we would have split when we did and that was the year long split. Thing is:
1 - he doesn't do the friend thing. Thinks it's totally wrong, and as much as I feel like this right now I am not sure I am ready to face my death bed having lost contact with him (morbid thought of the day)
2 - with me not working I would have to be the one to go (I can't afford this place alone) and I have nowhere else to go 
3 - I'm really not sure if this is a product of Joe saying that he basically doesn't want to be friends if there are no 'benefits' it still could be like a teenage lust thing as we all know my man does not make me feel sexy or desirable. 

What a mess.


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's awful here too.
> 
> I know I know. I just do care about him and I know it is getting harder because i know he will be upset. They tend to do things too late these boys. It's resentment I think I am going through. Sometimes we sit there and I seethe for no reason, just seething.
> 
> I hope that he makes it easier for me. I hope that he accepts responsibility like Charlie. But I am 100% sure that not only will he not do this, he'll act offended by the presence of problems. When he told me to fuck off for having a cry about my MC and I tried to talk to him about it. He barely saw anything wrong with it.
> 
> I hope you have a great afternoon. I am going to :haha: I have text Adams mum (IF I end it, i'll really miss her :cry:) and she might come see me :shrug:
> 
> I have no money. I have had to apply for social loans and I don't think I will get them. I have NOTHING.
> 
> Jaynie :hugs: i hope you sort it out for what is right for you xxClick to expand...

I will I am just confused. I imagine in time I will get clarity. I am going to try very hard to what is right for *me* and not Joe or Adam. This whole love triangle thing has pretty much dominated my 20's and at times it has been fun but for the most time it has been fraught and difficult I have lost homes, friends and relationships over it. It seems it is manifesting again in the same way...


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> so i went home for lunch and tested again. i was feeling a little crampy this morning and it worried me. i know cramps are to be expected but this whole being pregnant thing still hasn't sunken in i don't think. anywho, here's yesterday's test compared with today.
> 
> View attachment 309132
> 
> 
> it came up in seconds, right with the control line. i was still shocked, i guess i thought yesterdays test was broken. i still :cry:'ed. but i am very relieved. now how to tell mj?? :-k

Newbs this is soooooo good such strong progression from day to day. :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Jaynie my love. Big :hugs: Not a good spot you're in. I hope you do what's best for you and find some peace. In the meantime, we are all here for you.
> 
> Thanks Moll. I have become obsessed with having to make decision. Slept in separate beds again last night :(Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I'm not crossing a line here but to be brutally honest my love, it seems that you've all ready made a decision... you're only hesitancy seems to be coming from a fear/sadness of the follow through.
> 
> Whatever happens.... I'll be here, we all will. We nuv you. :hugs:Click to expand...

No line crossed here Moll. I appreciate the opinions of people round me especially those justifying what I think. In a way I have to get used to the idea that sure, in the short term Adam will be gutted but surely in the long term he doesn't want someone that doesn't love him in the right way being with him. I know I wouldn't but Adam is a law unto himself. My friend Liz came round the other day and she has known me for some of this saga and she said that basically Adam is guilty of being spiteful. I have considered that had Joe never been involved in us - Adam would have admitted to himself that he is unhappy a long time ago. 

I have a plan though... I may have to divulge later and it may be another really long winded self absorbed post and I am very sorry to bum you all out. But typing it like this, eternalising it all with this platform of amazing women helps :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I was a diary writer as a kid/hormonally charged teenager..... Clearly!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

I brought 9 x 500ml cartons of c&g premade formula from boots in Lincoln.

I got home and gave freya a bottle of it.

I then went to pour some more for her next fed and realised it was out of date! :growlmad:

I cant believe a store would not check the fricking baby milk.my baby is 3 weeks old FFS! im so angry:growlmad:

I called customer services and spoke to mananger they wanted me to drive to the store with ALL of the cartons of milk,,i told her i still have stitches and cant drive and why should i have to go back its there mistake!:grr:

I told her i wanted there arse kicked! and for there to be a meeting about checking the milk! the next time they sell out of date milk someones baby could be soooo ill!

she is sending me full refund and a gift card(dont know how much).which tbh isnt enough! i want to see someones ass kicked!


----------



## firstbaby25

Before I continue catching up and replying to the personal posts and that. 

B I loved your pics - your daughter is soooo cute. She always looks so happy, Erin is like that and I NUV it. She laughs and makes jokes about anything! 

Happy 7 years Essie! I loved the pics from you shopping day on Facebook too :thumbup:

Addie - HAPPY NEW PHONE

Sez - i'd make you dinner everynight and your Oh and my Oh could live up here in the VERY cold north and we could potter and make things and raise your baby like Calamity Jane et al. 

Trin - seen you got the car back phew eh? Just in time. Hopefully with the maid gone and your car back Christmas can be all breezy and that. i wish this for you :flower: 

Can't wait for digi action - I thought that was tomorrow as I have been confusing days all week! Go NEWBS!

I am off out, had some productivity today applied for 6 jobs on jobsite - caught up some on here and now I am off out shopping with nana and having a naughty macdonalds with her. In brighter news I am so skint but I think my Mum will let me use her christmas money that I usually get clothes with to buy food and gas/electric and Erin's birthday present as they are my immediate problems :haha: so that will be a lifesaver :yipee:

Quiet and seemingly miserable christmas for me. It will be ok when it gets closer but the lead up to christmas being so poor is horrible. I have to budget to WASH MY CLOTHES. You know cause Adam spends his wages in a week!! It is pretty gangster and a real cause for a laugh at times...


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I was a diary writer as a kid/hormonally charged teenager..... Clearly!!

I had a blog and filled it with my angsty poetry :haha:

I do think it's good to have somewhere to vent your feelings though. Dont ever feel bad about posting though, I know I speak for everyone when i say we nuv you and just want you to be happy :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks for your ''new home well wishes guys means alot''

Trin so glaD THE FREEKIN CAR SITUATION IS SORTED ....ohh what happened there must of hit caps lock ant be messed to delete and re-type !

Just posted my turtle parcels and cards an it cost a small fortune:wacko:

so ya'll need to keep an eye on your mail boxes :thumbup:

Well got my keys will post pics of current state of downstairs in a mo :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

FULL LENGTH VIEW FROM PLAYROOM THROUGH DINING ROOM INTO LOUNGE








FRONT ROOM








DINING ROOM







PLAYROOM/EXTENSION







NATHANIAL ZONKED WITH ALL THE EXCITEMENT......IN GRANNYS STROLLER THOUGHT IT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA TO LEAVE IT AT THE HOUSE SO DONT THINK A CRUEL MOMMY PUTTING BABY 18WEEK OLD NATE IN A STROLLER ALREADY:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

KITCHEN -HATE IT BUT IT WILL HAVE TO DO FOR NOW







UTILITY:happydance:LOVE MY WASHING :dohh:





SOME VIEWS OF THE BACK GARDEN:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Will do upstairs later if i go back to meet lee depending what time he finishes


----------



## HollyMonkey

ha ha I actually did put Holly in a stroller at about 16 weeks Hayley! With a special cushion thing. She loved it coz she could see everything and I loved it coz it was easier in town and shops than my all terrain 3 wheeler


----------



## Essie

House looks good Hayley, bet it'll look fab once you've done it all up and moved in :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

POWER POSTER MOI:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

House looks sooooo fab!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie I keep thinking your posts are mine because I see the santa hat on the avatar!


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks Essie and B HE HAS A LOVELY SOFT SNUGGY THINGY IN it damn you caps lock argghhh .........um yes a soft snuggly head hugger whtsit that mum insisted he needed and i have pinched it for his car seat ha ha dont tell my mum!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorgeous waddit pics Essie. Will you get another? Weren't you thinking about a guinea pig? Get a couple!! They're so child friendly!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had a headache all day and since I don't like taking chemical or herbal medecine I had a random bath just now where I drank a bottle of water and massaged my head and it's gone....and at one point Holly was scrubbing my back with the back brush and it was heaven :cloud9:......until I turned round and saw it was the toilet brush she was using :shock: :sick:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> :saywhat: ...that smiley makes me laugh. :haha:

:saywhat: me too :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Back to work...could be the dim light and really tiny stitches giving me a headache, since I didn't wake up with it and I've been sewing for hours today. Done a cock and a hen and a chequered jug on DH's chickens present...some eggs and little chickens to do now:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I've had a headache all day and since I don't like taking chemical or herbal medecine I had a random bath just now where I drank a bottle of water and massaged my head and it's gone....and at one point Holly was scrubbing my back with the back brush and it was heaven :cloud9:......until I turned round and saw it was the toilet brush she was using :shock: :sick:

:muaha::rofl:love it Holly:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

clare thats disgusting about the milk i can see why your fuming

jaynie hows you today


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley - as I wrote my last post out I knew there was something else big happening today. I considered and checked everything. IT's YOUR FREAKING HOUSE DAY! 

It looks soooo gorge, I will come and see it in real life after next week. I just don't think I can afford to come next week with Erin's birthday and my friends 21st. In the past 3 year I have developed a collection of friends and family born in December. Does my head in :haha:

I am ok, much the same, my Nan has treated me in town to some food and the like and so I may just squeeze by this week on nothing but I can't see it. My gas is £5 a DAY! 

Essie - thanks and the others thanks too. It really does mean a lot. I do hate to seem selfish though. I am listening to what you all have to say up to date with your bebes toilet habits and all. I am aware just not involved really. It is all consuming this decision.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Gorgeous waddit pics Essie. Will you get another? Weren't you thinking about a guinea pig? Get a couple!! They're so child friendly!!

We will get another eventually. We have a massive run sitting empty in the garden. But we decided to wait til after the winter. Yes I though about guinea pigs because they are more child friendly. My first pet was a guinea pig called Gravy :awww:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie I keep thinking your posts are mine because I see the santa hat on the avatar!

sorry B! Everyone will think there is even more monkeyspam than usual :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww essie and b ur avater pics are sooo cute :cloud9:

Freya has just shut up after screaming for 3 hours :wacko: she doesnt like me eating iv had coco pops at 7am and thats it :wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

jaynie no sweat honestly i would prefer you to see the finished project in real life anyways

so have you and Adam talked at all


----------



## newbie_ttc

the news reported that michelle dugger lost the baby... apparently they still want to try for another :shock:


----------



## firstbaby25

If you mean talking like the proper grown up definition where you sit down with an adult and discuss problems ergo solutions? NO. NEVER.

I happened to mention I was miserable the other day and he said 'ok no worries' this is Adam all over, I feel like he thinks he has won something if I talk about our problems to other people. Like he's out of something. He asked me once since I have been feeling like this 'what the fuck is wrong with you' never does he ask me 'are you ok?'

I wouldn't know how to talk to him. I have also told him this in the past that I don't feel I can talk to my own boyf, feel like he isn't interested and more to the point that he is bored. So I don't. He is happy for this to be the outcome.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I've had a headache all day and since I don't like taking chemical or herbal medecine I had a random bath just now where I drank a bottle of water and massaged my head and it's gone....and at one point Holly was scrubbing my back with the back brush and it was heaven :cloud9:......until I turned round and saw it was the toilet brush she was using :shock: :sick:

:shock: :rofl: https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2056/2056435t23vtdelto.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Aww that's so sad newbie. Says she went in for a scan to find out gender and there was no heart beat :-( sad .... And worrying :-s


----------



## Sarachka

So difficult Jaynie. I totally understand why you can't just make a decision so easily. Life is so hard


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> So difficult Jaynie. I totally understand why you can't just make a decision so easily. Life is so hard

it is exacerbated (SP?) by the fact that I don't want any more breaks from him I am done waiting for him to grow up he either does it in the next month or so or his life will not be entwined with mine anymore. Because we have split up once before and it was for a year due to both us but mainly due to the fact that we did it on his terms and not mine. I am not prepared to wait another year for him to have fun and come back to me.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Aww that's so sad newbie. Says she went in for a scan to find out gender and there was no heart beat :-( sad .... And worrying :-s

no, no! don't u worry doll! u are not 45 and your uterus hasn't cranked out 19 kids in the span of 25 years or so... all will be well for you! :hugs:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> I've had a headache all day and since I don't like taking chemical or herbal medecine I had a random bath just now where I drank a bottle of water and massaged my head and it's gone....and at one point Holly was scrubbing my back with the back brush and it was heaven :cloud9:......until I turned round and saw it was the toilet brush she was using :shock: :sick:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: hmmm lovely :haha:


----------



## emandi

Hello turtles :hi:, hope you all enjoying Friday :flower:.


----------



## emandi

Jaynie, I'm sorry you are in such a poo situation with Adam :hugs:. Hope you will find right solution soon my lovely :kiss:.

Hayley, your new house looks great! You must be so excited!

Trin, happy Christmas tree shopping :flower:.

April, I hope you are feeling better :hugs:. Did you get my message on fb? Hope I didn't offend you.

Sarachka, any recent bump pictures? Not long to go until your scan :winkwink:.

Kit, Essie, Lissy, Clare, Bethany, Newbie, Addie, Molly, Ginge, Luna, Crunchie :hi:


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> If you mean talking like the proper grown up definition where you sit down with an adult and discuss problems ergo solutions? NO. NEVER.
> 
> I happened to mention I was miserable the other day and he said 'ok no worries' this is Adam all over, I feel like he thinks he has won something if I talk about our problems to other people. Like he's out of something. He asked me once since I have been feeling like this 'what the fuck is wrong with you' never does he ask me 'are you ok?'
> 
> I wouldn't know how to talk to him. I have also told him this in the past that I don't feel I can talk to my own boyf, feel like he isn't interested and more to the point that he is bored. So I don't. He is happy for this to be the outcome.

Oh Jaynie he is a weird ''one'':shrug:............you must'nt even feel like your in a relationship with anyone at times l;ike this ? but to hear what you say as often as you say you must feel llike your never in one especially with adam, it sounds like the norm for you guys to be this way and tis not good for you or him:nope:i really hope something rectifies itself sharpish because i can tell your so down right now i nuv you jaynie:kiss:


----------



## poas

OMG how many posts?! JUST caught up and right on cue Esme has woken :) had a lovely time with Clare,her dh and Freya :) Glad to be home with my boys though as I missed them lots! 
Esme has decided she is the same age group as Lyra and Cara and is teething.....I kid you not, Clare can be my witness lol.
B did you get the books yet? I posted them last fri?


----------



## babyhopes2010

aww Lissy! i found an amazing christmas pressie for you :wohoo:

deleted ur sis of fb haha


----------



## new mummy2010

glad you had fun lissy did those pesky dogs keep you awake?


----------



## poas

OMG how many posts?! JUST caught up and right on cue Esme has woken :) had a lovely time with Clare,her dh and Freya :) Glad to be home with my boys though as I missed them lots! 
Esme has decided she is the same age group as Lyra and Cara and is teething.....I kid you not, Clare can be my witness lol.
B did you get the books yet? I posted them last fri?


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> glad you had fun lissy did those pesky dogs keep you awake?

No just the pesky Kids did :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got books just now Lissy!!!Thankyou sooooooo much!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: 

We just went out for the first time today to get some groceries and they were in the letterbox! They're absolutely great, thanks millions and millions:hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

They must have been there since midday but I hadn't ventured out at all today :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My wee protein and sugar, and Toxoplasmosis bloods all came back negative :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

When is your gender scan Bethany?


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

April...thank you so much for Cara's gift. Our tree is going up this weekend so I will put it under ready for Christmas day :cloud9: Thanks again my lovely, it's very kind of you :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Kit how is Cara today? Any more tummy upset?


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> If you mean talking like the proper grown up definition where you sit down with an adult and discuss problems ergo solutions? NO. NEVER.
> 
> I happened to mention I was miserable the other day and he said 'ok no worries' this is Adam all over, I feel like he thinks he has won something if I talk about our problems to other people. Like he's out of something. He asked me once since I have been feeling like this 'what the fuck is wrong with you' never does he ask me 'are you ok?'
> 
> I wouldn't know how to talk to him. I have also told him this in the past that I don't feel I can talk to my own boyf, feel like he isn't interested and more to the point that he is bored. So I don't. He is happy for this to be the outcome.
> 
> Oh Jaynie he is a weird ''one'':shrug:............you must'nt even feel like your in a relationship with anyone at times l;ike this ? but to hear what you say as often as you say you must feel llike your never in one especially with adam, it sounds like the norm for you guys to be this way and tis not good for you or him:nope:i really hope something rectifies itself sharpish because i can tell your so down right now i nuv you jaynie:kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Hayley - I suppose I never thought of it like that. Just then I decided that while my plan is to try everything I can to be sure, I vented about my job and money situation RE: my job he said 'you'll be ok' RE: money he said 'ok I know' and when I looked he was playing a game on his phone :sad2: I HAVE told him like only a week ago that it breaks my heart when he does stupid uncaring stuff like this. 

I nuv you too :hugs:


----------



## Essie

I've just had to fashion a nappy out of a muslin square. Why is it that your baby doesn't poo for days but decides to go when you're not at home and your just used the last nappy in the changing bag? :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit how is Cara today? Any more tummy upset?

She seems fine thanks Essie...it looks like it was an isolated incident thankfully :thumbup: Thanks for asking :hugs:

Is Lyra back to normal?


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Jaynie, I'm sorry you are in such a poo situation with Adam :hugs:. Hope you will find right solution soon my lovely :kiss:.
> 
> Hayley, your new house looks great! You must be so excited!
> 
> Trin, happy Christmas tree shopping :flower:.
> 
> April, I hope you are feeling better :hugs:. Did you get my message on fb? Hope I didn't offend you.
> 
> Sarachka, any recent bump pictures? Not long to go until your scan :winkwink:.
> 
> Kit, Essie, Lissy, Clare, Bethany, Newbie, Addie, Molly, Ginge, Luna, Crunchie :hi:

yes i did ty Emandi, sorry i was half asleep when i read it, just havent had any energy, not offended in the slightest i understand :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I've just had to fashion a nappy out of a muslin square. Why is it that your baby doesn't poo for days but decides to go when you're not at home and your just used the last nappy in the changing bag? :dohh:

:haha:

Luna will be so proud :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

oooh glad the pressies are arriving its getting very exciting now nearly turtle babies first x mas!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit how is Cara today? Any more tummy upset?
> 
> She seems fine thanks Essie...it looks like it was an isolated incident thankfully :thumbup: Thanks for asking :hugs:
> 
> Is Lyra back to normal?Click to expand...

She is a little grumpy and quite sleepy, but then she was up most of the night. I haven't had to give her any Calpol since this morning so hopefully all is better, although I think I'll be constatly checking her through the night. 

Glad to hear it was just a one off for Cara :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Watching back to back Glee. So much of happy


----------



## mummyApril

i feel so weak and blah so i havent really been on at all! 

im so upset though with looking after the kiddies and being ill now, my house is a mess! theres dishes in the kitchen, bathrooms messy, hallway needs hoovering, christmas presents (in boxes) everywhere! i hate it no one tidies up but me :(


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to fashion a nappy out of a muslin square. Why is it that your baby doesn't poo for days but decides to go when you're not at home and your just used the last nappy in the changing bag? :dohh:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Luna will be so proud :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lyra seems really happy in it, shes sucking away on her toes.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i feel so weak and blah so i havent really been on at all!
> 
> im so upset though with looking after the kiddies and being ill now, my house is a mess! theres dishes in the kitchen, bathrooms messy, hallway needs hoovering, christmas presents (in boxes) everywhere! i hate it no one tidies up but me :(

If I lived a bit closer, I'd come round and tidy up for you. I know how depressing messiness is...although don't worry about it, it will keep until you feel better. Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to fashion a nappy out of a muslin square. Why is it that your baby doesn't poo for days but decides to go when you're not at home and your just used the last nappy in the changing bag? :dohh:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Luna will be so proud :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra seems really happy in it, shes sucking away on her toes.Click to expand...

I wonder how effective it will be when put to the test :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

My boss contacted me earlier...looks like they are willing to let me commence the new role in June if that is when I return to work. I have a new job!


----------



## emandi

Hm ... I think it's time to confess ... tonight ...


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to fashion a nappy out of a muslin square. Why is it that your baby doesn't poo for days but decides to go when you're not at home and your just used the last nappy in the changing bag? :dohh:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Luna will be so proud :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra seems really happy in it, shes sucking away on her toes.Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how effective it will be when put to the test :haha:Click to expand...

Not very! She's peed twice so been through 2 muslins! DH has returned with some disposable nappies now.


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hm ... I think it's time to confess ... tonight ...

:shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

That's great news, Kit!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> That's great news, Kit!!!!!!!! :dance:

Thanks Luna :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i feel so weak and blah so i havent really been on at all!
> 
> im so upset though with looking after the kiddies and being ill now, my house is a mess! theres dishes in the kitchen, bathrooms messy, hallway needs hoovering, christmas presents (in boxes) everywhere! i hate it no one tidies up but me :(
> 
> If I lived a bit closer, I'd come round and tidy up for you. I know how depressing messiness is...although don't worry about it, it will keep until you feel better. Take it easy :hugs:Click to expand...

aw thankyou hun, the girls did tidy their room (for once) but i wouldnt ask them to do anything else, its not their job to, i hope i have the energy tomorrow x


----------



## Essie

Brilliant news Kit, although I didn't doubt they would say yes :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

confess? hope youre ok Emandi!


----------



## Sarachka

Kit well done!! What will the new role be doing?


----------



## mummyApril

Kit thats fantastic! AND you get 2 more months with Cara :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

never send a man out to do a womans job, Jay went to get James some extra sleepsuits and came back with tiny baby!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit well done!! What will the new role be doing?

It's a specialised role covering one aspect of the job I do currently only much more in depth and comprehensive, then carry out audit style reviews on branches.


----------



## HollyMonkey

28th December Emandi :thumbup: Just my routine scan, not a gender one but I will ask!

Happy Fridays all, off to the pool :happydance: 

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/3d-plongeon-piscine.gif

Such a rush getting just Holly fed and in bed, gonna be mega rush with the baby. Think he'll end up in my kit bag by the side of the pool alot :haha: It's a big red Speedo hold-all, he'll be ok in that :shrug:

Laters gaters xxxxx ps BBMer's might get a pink bump tonight- just dusted the cobwebs off my maternity swimsuit!!


----------



## mummyApril

tonight James will be an elf!


----------



## mummyApril

ooh looking forward to bump pic :)


----------



## mummyApril

Angels going to sleep with Faye tonight, they have put blankets from the top bunk covering the bottom bunk like a little hide out! i love having them home with me, they go to their dads Friday for a week, but i have had them solidly for a month! that hasnt happened in years and iv LOVED it, going to miss them tons but least i can get the house sorted for x mas :)


----------



## mummyApril

has everyone gone for a cuppa? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: April, I've just caught up and was planning on grabbing a cuppa as soon as I did... :haha:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Angels going to sleep with Faye tonight, they have put blankets from the top bunk covering the bottom bunk like a little hide out! i love having them home with me, they go to their dads Friday for a week, but i have had them solidly for a month! that hasnt happened in years and iv LOVED it, going to miss them tons but least i can get the house sorted for x mas :)

:awww: I always wanted a sister to do things like that with. I can't imagine how much you must miss them while they're away. Will you have them for all of Xmas and New Year?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> :haha: April, I've just caught up and was planning on grabbing a cuppa as soon as I did... :haha:

:haha:


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> Hm ... I think it's time to confess ... tonight ...

What are you confessing Emandi??


----------



## mummyApril

my son is so lazy hes been asleep for over 2 hours now, and he wont wake up! hes opened his eyes smiled turned his head and drifted off again!


----------



## Mollykins

Good day all. Another shoddy night with Master Leo. *yawn* 

B, I am so sorry about your toilet brush exposure. Ew. :sick:

Jaynie, big nuvs doll face. :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi where's this confession?


----------



## mummyApril

oh B i forgot to reply about the toilet brush incident, i cant but help find this HILARIOUS! but at least you were already in the bath and could wash it off!


----------



## mummyApril

i just heard the girls in their bedroom say 'with the power of steam' and the 'thats what mummy uses' hahaha


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> oh B i forgot to reply about the toilet brush incident, i cant but help find this HILARIOUS! but at least you were already in the bath and could wash it off!


What she said


----------



## Mollykins

Mmmm... Ever find yourself falling asleep standing up? Gawd, its only 1025 .... Looooonnnggg day ahead. Zzzz. 

...where's that cuppa...??


----------



## mummyApril

whilst doing the dishes Molly yes lol


----------



## mummyApril

iv made Jay change my bed sheet and duvet, hes never done this before, waiting for the swearing...lol


----------



## mummyApril

yay hes awake! finally


----------



## Mollykins

Mmmm. :coffee:


----------



## emandi

... coming soon ... (well, in about 2 hours once Emily is asleep)


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> ... coming soon ... (well, in about 2 hours once Emily is asleep)

Ooooooooooooo, I'm excited :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

What a full afternoon. We went and got a tree - it is 2.1m tall :thumbup: And it was much cheaper than I expected. Then went and bought 200kg of animal food which took all the money the charity had (have to come up with wages tomorrow somehow :wacko:), then bought a present for Azalea (Toine's girlfriend who he only loves 90%) because it's her birthday party tomorrow, took the boys for hot chocolate and scones for their good reports (Ch'ien got 5 A's :thumbup: and missed his A aggregate by 1% and missed 3 other A's by 1 and 2%), bought dinner stuff and CHERRY COKE (which is just :cloud9:), came home and put the tree up 

Whew!

The finished tree (and the if-you-don't-smile-like-civilised-people-I-will-ban-TV-for-a-week posed picture)


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> ... coming soon ... (well, in about 2 hours once Emily is asleep)

I'll be asleep then :hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> ... coming soon ... (well, in about 2 hours once Emily is asleep)
> 
> I'll be asleep then :hissy:Click to expand...

I'm sorry my sweet, really can't earlier, Emily won't let me.
:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> What a full afternoon. We went and got a tree - it is 2.1m tall :thumbup: And it was much cheaper than I expected. Then went and bought 200kg of animal food which took all the money the charity had (have to come up with wages tomorrow somehow :wacko:), then bought a present for Azalea (Toine's girlfriend who he only loves 90%) because it's her birthday party tomorrow, took the boys for hot chocolate and scones for their good reports (Ch'ien got 5 A's :thumbup: and missed his A aggregate by 1% and missed 3 other A's by 1 and 2%), bought dinner stuff and CHERRY COKE (which is just :cloud9:), came home and put the tree up
> 
> Whew!
> 
> The finished tree (and the if-you-don't-smile-like-civilised-people-I-will-ban-TV-for-a-week posed picture)

aw Trin you must be so proud of your boys not only are they smart hard working they are too cute!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> ... coming soon ... (well, in about 2 hours once Emily is asleep)
> 
> I'll be asleep then :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry my sweet, really can't earlier, Emily won't let me.
> :kiss:Click to expand...

*sigh* Patience was never my best virtue :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

April, is James laughing yet?


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, such a wonderful tree and such good boys! Smiling like civilized men of society. :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, is James laughing yet?

yeah properly now, started laughing slightly few weeks ago :) is Leo? James seems to just look at me and laugh i wonder what could be so funny :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

my little elf :)
 



Attached Files:







mummys elf.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

please scuse the non ironed duvet (i couldnt get Jay to do that also lol)


----------



## Mollykins

Leo isn't laughing yet :( I feel as though he's behind in most milestones due to his reflux. He spends so much time screaming in pain. You know he even cries in his sleep?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mahhoooossssive posting day twas today :) SS gift posted, keep an eye on your postbox ladies :) Was even international postage involved today :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Our tree!!
 



Attached Files:







tree 2.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









tree 1.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed....so exhausted after my late night

Sorry Leo is screamy screamy so much. If you want to PM me his symptoms and when he is better and worse, what affects it positively and negatively, his personality etc I will give you some ideas for remedies. If you want...no stress if you don't

Night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

TRIN durbans in the news https://news.uk.msn.com/week-in-pictures-9-december-2011#image=9


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Leo isn't laughing yet :( I feel as though he's behind in most milestones due to his reflux. He spends so much time screaming in pain. You know he even cries in his sleep?

hes still a few weeks younger than James and all babies do things at diff stages, poor little Leo :hugs: im sure hell be smiling and laughing with or at you like James in no time x


----------



## mummyApril

loving the tree Addie!


----------



## addie25

Here we go that looks better. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> TRIN durbans in the news https://news.uk.msn.com/week-in-pictures-9-december-2011#image=9

Yes, lots going on with COP17....lots except any resolutions that will make a difference. Today there was a flash occupation of the building where the talks were but the police arrived and arrested hundreds of people and cordoned off the press so it wouldn't get much coverage


----------



## Essie

Trin and Addie love your trees. We're doing ours tomorrow, if DH gets the decorations down from the loft!


----------



## LunaLady

Molly have you talked to his doctor about possible medications? We tried Zantac with Rhyko but it didn't work at all. The Nat Phos worked better, I think. Is there a Super Supplements or Whole Foods Market near you? It can be found there.

Also, for me and Rhyko when I don't eat any dairy (even butter) his symptoms are much less severe. Just something I read about and tried.


----------



## TrinityMom

Before I go to bed, for those not on FB Tarquin was singing "it's christmas evil and santa jesus is coming to town" while we decorated the tree :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Glee is my best fwend


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Before I go to bed, for those not on FB Tarquin was singing "it's christmas evil and santa jesus is coming to town" while we decorated the tree :wacko:

My all time favourite Christmas song :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

LunaLady said:


> Molly have you talked to his doctor about possible medications? We tried Zantac with Rhyko but it didn't work at all. The Nat Phos worked better, I think. Is there a Super Supplements or Whole Foods Market near you? It can be found there.
> 
> Also, for me and Rhyko when I don't eat any dairy (even butter) his symptoms are much less severe. Just something I read about and tried.

Still in the process of changing over doctors.... I would hate to have to kill his doc if she said, "oh its not his reflux, its his penis... Let's chop it off." :grr: ... Sorry that was a bit aggressive.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I will pm you soon. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Leo isn't laughing yet :( I feel as though he's behind in most milestones due to his reflux. He spends so much time screaming in pain. You know he even cries in his sleep?

Molly..Cara still hasn't rolled completely over yet. They just do things in their own sweet time. Try not to worry about it, we can see from his pictures that he's doing really well and is a gorgeous boy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Beautiful trees addie and Trin...mine will pale by comparison...it's only ickle :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Haaaaaaahahahahahhahahahah! Loving "loobrushgate" Bethany! Your child's a comedienne in the making! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

My Christmas tree is fake!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My Christmas tree is fake!

Hey so is mine..fake is the new real y'know :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I like to think I'm going green; super Eco friendly. :)


----------



## addie25

Mine is fake as well :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Where is Emandi and her confession?


----------



## mummyApril

i might get a fake one next year! considering all the pain this real one has caused haha


----------



## mummyApril

has it been 2 hours?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Where is Emandi and her confession?

Ooh yes....very intriguing!


----------



## poas

Evening!!! Gawdd almighty Esme is hard work. Her teeth (front two on the bottom row) are really pressing hard, so it looks like 2 little white dimples, though not cut through yet-I was not prepared for this-Harri didnt teeth till 6/7months and then they all seemed to come at once,not starting at 6/7 weeks!!
Poor little thing cannot even take her bottle properly as it seems to hurt-I put gel on and for a few oz she is ok but then it hurts again :( today she only took 20oz and I am actually HOPING she wakes in the night, so she can get a few more oz in.
Any advice? As I say, Harri was older, so I was able to give him toast and things to chew on,I got her a weird thing that is like a dummy but horseshoe shaped and she'll chew that for a while but I'm more concerned about her fluid/food intake as she's not exactly chubby as it is, just incredibly long!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Poor Esme :nope: Have you tried the Ashton and Parsons teething powders? Apparently if you can get them, they are the best and fastest working thing for the pain. I don't have any better suggestions I'm afraid.

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not too sure Lissy because Holly teethed late (8/10 months) and didn't have any teething issues :shrug: Useless reply sorry!!


----------



## Sarachka

Scrabble won't let me have 'sharted' :-(


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Scrabble won't let me have 'sharted' :-(

Outrageous!


----------



## Mollykins

I use teething tablets... They are amazing. They soften the gums as well as offer pain relief. Other than that... I'm sorry, not much else that know you can do with such a little babe.


----------



## poas

Where do I get these tablets? or powders? And B, I appreciate the input :) did you like the [politically correct story book? It amused me a little


----------



## Essie

Poor Esme. The only thing I found helped Lyra was boots teething powder, couldn't get the one Kit mentioned. That and feeding her just as she was waking up. I find she feeds less on the days where her teeth are really bad.


----------



## mummyApril

poor Esme i hope she settles soon :(


----------



## mummyApril

0x9999999999999999pdrftr8aw78ixuddkdl,


from James stomping on the laptop


----------



## addie25

:hugs: Esme


----------



## HollyMonkey

Delicio swimmo :cloud9:

Intrigue from Emandi! Has she already had her baby?!!!


----------



## poas

Thanks ladies :) I will look in boots tomorrow....stupidly I mentioned the christams display at m.k and now Harri wants to go and see it and as I was trying to put him off the idea, oh mishears from the next room and says yes we can go tomorrow. GREAT. A teething baby, a six yr old, a man child and a million trillion xmas shoppers.BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## HollyMonkey

James and Holly could chat online April, she uses that language too :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Thanks ladies :) I will look in boots tomorrow....stupidly I mentioned the christams display at m.k and now Harri wants to go and see it and as I was trying to put him off the idea, oh mishears from the next room and says yes we can go tomorrow. GREAT. A teething baby, a six yr old, a man child and a million trillion xmas shoppers.BAH HUMBUG!

Ooer, good luck with that Lissy. Don't forget that from 12.30pm - 3pm is the Redbull racing cars thingy where much of the city will be shut off.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Lissy that's hilarious that one!!! I'm sure it's a brilliant adult read, I'm going to read it all! "The 3 Codependent Goats Gruff" :haha:

They're all perfect, a really great selection thankyou Lissy :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Delicio swimmo :cloud9:
> 
> Intrigue from Emandi! Has she already had her baby?!!!

omg maybe!!! it did take her a day to answer fb lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> James and Holly could chat online April, she uses that language too :haha:

James may be a little rusty he is only just learning fluent baby, Holly is a pro


----------



## mummyApril

oh Emandi just liked my photo on fb she must be coming on any minute now!!!! eekkk!


----------



## poas

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Saved by the Kit :D Thank god I thought to moan about it (so unlike me to whinge hahaha) and that you are here Kit :) I cannot explain the relief I feel right now lol!


----------



## kit_cat

:haha: So glad I could be of assistance Lissy :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

haha Lissy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aren't the weeks zipping by? Babyswimmers again in the morning, and then a bit of stuff over the weekend and then I have a new fruit piece. At least after Chrimbo I get my scan and will be able to settle down to making blue and green bibs with trains and dinosaurs on them, and if by some nub accident it's a girl then I'll eat hats instead.

Better hit the sack, nighty night lovelies. GORGE trees by the way, hope to get ours up this weekend :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Aren't the weeks zipping by? Babyswimmers again in the morning, and then a bit of stuff over the weekend and then I have a new fruit piece. At least after Chrimbo I get my scan and will be able to settle down to making blue and green bibs with trains and dinosaurs on them, and if by some nub accident it's a girl then I'll eat hats.
> 
> Better hit the sack, nighty night lovelies. GORGE trees by the way, hope to get ours up this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

even Hollys christmas hat?


----------



## kit_cat

Night night loobrushpants :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

nunight Bethany x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Aren't the weeks zipping by? Babyswimmers again in the morning, and then a bit of stuff over the weekend and then I have a new fruit piece. At least after Chrimbo I get my scan and will be able to settle down to making blue and green bibs with trains and dinosaurs on them, and if by some nub accident it's a girl then I'll eat hats.
> 
> Better hit the sack, nighty night lovelies. GORGE trees by the way, hope to get ours up this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> even Hollys christmas hat?Click to expand...

Gargantuan bobbly ones as well!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Night night loobrushpants :winkwink:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

i spy with my little eye something beginning with E!


----------



## kit_cat

Emandi's here!! :yipee: You've got us all sooo curious!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i spy with my little eye something beginning with E!

Me too!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Emandi's here!! :yipee: You've got us all sooo curious!

This is like the time SOMEONE posted a BFP pic that later turned out to be a naughty prank :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Emandi's here!! :yipee: You've got us all sooo curious!
> 
> This is like the time SOMEONE posted a BFP pic that later turned out to be a naughty prank :haha:Click to expand...

haha yes it is!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Emandi's here!! :yipee: You've got us all sooo curious!
> 
> This is like the time SOMEONE posted a BFP pic that later turned out to be a naughty prank :haha:Click to expand...

I've no idea what you mean :shrug: Who'd do such a dastardly thing? :-k


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Emandi's here!! :yipee: You've got us all sooo curious!
> 
> This is like the time SOMEONE posted a BFP pic that later turned out to be a naughty prank :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've no idea what you mean :shrug: Who'd do such a dastardly thing? :-kClick to expand...

:shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Emandi's here!! :yipee: You've got us all sooo curious!
> 
> This is like the time SOMEONE posted a BFP pic that later turned out to be a naughty prank :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've no idea what you mean :shrug: Who'd do such a dastardly thing? :-kClick to expand...

Can't quite remember...someone who's username is a popular chocolate bar perhaps :-k


----------



## Sarachka

Yay I need the loo. Been a while ...


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Emandi's here!! :yipee: You've got us all sooo curious!
> 
> This is like the time SOMEONE posted a BFP pic that later turned out to be a naughty prank :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've no idea what you mean :shrug: Who'd do such a dastardly thing? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Can't quite remember...someone who's username is a popular chocolate bar perhaps :-kClick to expand...

You're right! Crunchie is quite the prankster!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yay I need the loo. Been a while ...

Mazel tov! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Emandi's here!! :yipee: You've got us all sooo curious!
> 
> This is like the time SOMEONE posted a BFP pic that later turned out to be a naughty prank :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've no idea what you mean :shrug: Who'd do such a dastardly thing? :-kClick to expand...
> 
> Can't quite remember...someone who's username is a popular chocolate bar perhaps :-kClick to expand...
> 
> You're right! Crunchie is quite the prankster!Click to expand...

i was going to say that! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Emandi's keeping us in suspense......


----------



## poas

Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)


----------



## poas

Agh I'm falling asleep, I'll have to look in the morning-it better be good haha


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)

...and I now have a beard to accompany my moustache


----------



## emandi

Here I am finally, sorry I kept you waiting :flower:

So where do I start ...
We don't celebrate Christmas. Or birthdays. My DH is jehovah's witness. I'm not, I don't do any religion, but I accepted some of their habits. Its not too bad as he is not exactly obsessed-he is not "knock on the door type". He grew up in a family where they were witnesses for a few generations. I'm really lucky because I was accepted by his family no one pressurise me into anything, they like me for who I am. 
So I will not be sending picture of Christmas tree as we don't have any. I don't really mind not celebrating Christmas or birthdays, for me all what matters is being together those days. But I'm sure it gets harder once Emily goes to school and will be invited to her friends birthday parties. That will hurt. I guess I will have to get use to it. She still has "surprise present day" as a compensation for not celebrating birthdays a we will be organising occasional parties for her where she can invite some friends over.

Just thought I let you know as we known each other for over year now ...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)
> 
> ...and I now have a beard to accompany my moustacheClick to expand...

so youre father christmas!


----------



## emandi

Sorry my turtle friends you probably expected something more exciting ...


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Here I am finally, sorry I kept you waiting :flower:
> 
> So where do I start ...
> We don't celebrate Christmas. Or birthdays. My DH is jehovah's witness. I'm not, I don't do any religion, but I accepted some of their habits. Its not too bad as he is not exactly obsessed-he is not "knock on the door type". He grew up in a family where they were witnesses for a few generations. I'm really lucky because I was accepted by his family no one pressurise me into anything, they like me for who I am.
> So I will not be sending picture of Christmas tree as we don't have any. I don't really mind not celebrating Christmas or birthdays, for me all what matters is being together those days. But I'm sure it gets harder once Emily goes to school and will be invited to her friends birthday parties. That will hurt. I guess I will have to get use to it. She still has "surprise present day" as a compensation for not celebrating birthdays a we will be organising occasional parties for her where she can invite some friends over.
> 
> Just thought I let you know as we known each other for over year now ...

my cousins and aunties are jehovahs, youre are a lovely person that is all that matters to me :)


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Here I am finally, sorry I kept you waiting :flower:
> 
> So where do I start ...
> We don't celebrate Christmas. Or birthdays. My DH is jehovah's witness. I'm not, I don't do any religion, but I accepted some of their habits. Its not too bad as he is not exactly obsessed-he is not "knock on the door type". He grew up in a family where they were witnesses for a few generations. I'm really lucky because I was accepted by his family no one pressurise me into anything, they like me for who I am.
> So I will not be sending picture of Christmas tree as we don't have any. I don't really mind not celebrating Christmas or birthdays, for me all what matters is being together those days. But I'm sure it gets harder once Emily goes to school and will be invited to her friends birthday parties. That will hurt. I guess I will have to get use to it. She still has "surprise present day" as a compensation for not celebrating birthdays a we will be organising occasional parties for her where she can invite some friends over.
> 
> Just thought I let you know as we known each other for over year now ...

Ahh, thank you for sharing some more of your life with us Emandi. It makes no difference to us, we all think the world of you no matter what but I understand why you maybe felt now was the right time to speak about this. 

There are a number of my family who are Witnesses so I have some insight into how things are for you. Unfortunately we drifted away from that part of the family, not because we couldn't accept that they were Witnesses but because they couldn't accept that we weren't. Anyway...thanks again for sharing :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Yes I was wanting something far more gossipy! 

Hope you weren't emabressed or nervous about telling us Emandi. Everyone has the right to their own beliefs. Luna for example is a satanist ;-) My OH is Muslim and he'll get a sheep slaughtered when our LO arrives. Nothin as glamorous as a Christening for us. 

I have some colleagues who are JW so I know they don't sign birthday cards etc. I also have a friend who has just converted to Islam and won't celebrate birthdays any more but I have loads of Muslim friends and she's the only one who doesnt.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)
> 
> ...and I now have a beard to accompany my moustacheClick to expand...
> 
> so youre father christmas!Click to expand...

Ho! Ho! Ho! :xmas6:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Sorry my turtle friends you probably expected something more exciting ...

dont be sorry :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Yes I was wanting something far more gossipy!
> 
> Hope you weren't emabressed or nervous about telling us Emandi. Everyone has the right to their own beliefs. Luna for example is a satanist ;-) My OH is Muslim and he'll get a sheep slaughtered when our LO arrives. Nothin as glamorous as a Christening for us.
> 
> I have some colleagues who are JW so I know they don't sign birthday cards etc. I also have a friend who has just converted to Islam and won't celebrate birthdays any more but I have loads of Muslim friends and she's the only one who doesnt.

yeah Luna and Trin worship Harry Potter!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)
> 
> ...and I now have a beard to accompany my moustacheClick to expand...
> 
> so youre father christmas!Click to expand...
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho! :xmas6:Click to expand...

iv been very good this year promise!


----------



## mummyApril

i dont normally let him watch tv but he looked so happy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HHweAz8eKU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## emandi

Thank you my lovelies :kiss:, I'm really lucky, all members of dh's family are great. I would never marry someone who doesn't tolerate other religions and is narrow-minded.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)
> 
> ...and I now have a beard to accompany my moustacheClick to expand...
> 
> so youre father christmas!Click to expand...
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho! :xmas6:Click to expand...
> 
> iv been very good this year promise!Click to expand...

Judging by my facial hair, I've been very hormonal :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Thank you my lovelies :kiss:, I'm really lucky, all members of dh's family are great. I would never marry someone who doesn't tolerate other religions and is narrow-minded.

I don't imagine you would m'love. Good people are good people..it doesn't matter which religion they are. I'm glad DH's family are so accepting :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Yes I was wanting something far more gossipy!
> 
> Hope you weren't emabressed or nervous about telling us Emandi. Everyone has the right to their own beliefs. Luna for example is a satanist ;-) My OH is Muslim and he'll get a sheep slaughtered when our LO arrives. Nothin as glamorous as a Christening for us.
> 
> I have some colleagues who are JW so I know they don't sign birthday cards etc. I also have a friend who has just converted to Islam and won't celebrate birthdays any more but I have loads of Muslim friends and she's the only one who doesnt.


Aw sorry Sarachka, didnt mean to disappoint you. If you want I can make something up, especially for you :winkwink:

About me, I do send birthday and Christmas cards to my family and friends, but don't like receiving them that much (even DH doesn't say anything ... I'm just being weird :loopy:)


----------



## kit_cat

April..I could honestly eat him all up. He's just so....so.....*tuts* there are no words to describe the gorgeousness of your boy :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)
> 
> ...and I now have a beard to accompany my moustacheClick to expand...
> 
> so youre father christmas!Click to expand...
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho! :xmas6:Click to expand...
> 
> iv been very good this year promise!Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my facial hair, I've been very hormonal :haha:Click to expand...

but i thought father christmas was a man!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)
> 
> ...and I now have a beard to accompany my moustacheClick to expand...
> 
> so youre father christmas!Click to expand...
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho! :xmas6:Click to expand...
> 
> iv been very good this year promise!Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my facial hair, I've been very hormonal :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but i thought father christmas was a man!Click to expand...

Hmm, could be taking feminism a step too far?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..I could honestly eat him all up. He's just so....so.....*tuts* there are no words to describe the gorgeousness of your boy :shrug:

aw thankyou Kit, my mum scared me saying boys were horrible! after shes had 7 children she knows nothing lol, she even loves him! im so very blessed :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Come on Emandi, I'm getting old waiting to hear your secret :)
> 
> ...and I now have a beard to accompany my moustacheClick to expand...
> 
> so youre father christmas!Click to expand...
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho! :xmas6:Click to expand...
> 
> iv been very good this year promise!Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my facial hair, I've been very hormonal :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but i thought father christmas was a man!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, could be taking feminism a step too far?Click to expand...

haha


----------



## mummyApril

well im going to lay my head down i am oh so tired with a touch of headache! but i do feel loads better :)


----------



## mummyApril

night night all


----------



## kit_cat

Night April..and good night from me too.

Sleep well everyone :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I got new bedding for the girls. The bedding is actually on the actual crib I got so this is exactly how it will look when we set it up. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## emandi

Magical 33weeks and 3days

Can't upload picture of my bump on my iPad :cry:.
Is it that big :shrug:?


----------



## newbie_ttc

:hi: ladies just a quick update from me. No digi yet. Af is due tomorrow so i'm a smidge nervous but I won't stress. I'm at a high school Basketball game with mj and dss at the moment. Digi day will be Monday if I make it thru the weekend :dance: I felt pretty ok today. Sometimes my shoulder pain turns into BB pain but I haven't felt much of either today thankfully. 

I hope everyone has had a wonderful day today. Addie and trin, lovely trees! Trini your trinity! Those boys are so dashing and handsome! And civilised of course! :haha: well done on those grades too :amartass: 
April, elf baby James! Too cute. I could eat him with a spoon! 

Nuv u all girls! Ttyl... Hopefully with a nice digi picture in tow! :kiss: 

P.s. Thank u molly for adding me to the title! What an honor :smug: I haven't been able to update the title of my journal lately. I thought it was due to the website changing but clearly it is just user error! :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Have you decided how you're going to tell MJ??? Gosh, i would have blurted it out by now! You have some will power!! :bodyb:


----------



## LunaLady

Is anyone doing Elimination Communication??

I had all intentions of starting this with Rhyko a lot sooner, but alas.....
I started early this morning and shock of shocks...... I have caught seven pees and a poop today!! :shock: I have only had to put two clean diapers on him today and it's almost 7pm! :dance:

And his amber necklace came today :dance:


----------



## poas

Luna I can't watch that video (it won't load) are you actually PHYSICALLY catching it??/?/? Esme is just waking, so she did 11hrs back to normal sleep but I just hope she will take full 6oz!
OMG baby James is soooooooooooooooooo gorge!
Oh and Emandi, my Uncle is jw-I have nothing against any religion-I personally am Atheist but Harri goes to C of E school and I don't dispute his learnings or beliefs I think it is a personal choice and at hard times I have WISHED I have this faith to drag me through. I will say however (no idea if it has changed since) that a jw wedding is not a place for a child-I went to my uncles aged 9 and fell asleep it was about 4hrs long lol!
Anyways, wish me luck getting this milk into ze girl!


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Is anyone doing Elimination Communication??
> 
> I had all intentions of starting this with Rhyko a lot sooner, but alas.....
> I started early this morning and shock of shocks...... I have caught seven pees and a poop today!! :shock: I have only had to put two clean diapers on him today and it's almost 7pm! :dance:
> 
> And his amber necklace came today :dance:

I've read about this. How do you know when he's going to pee? Yesterday when I'd put my temporary muslin nappy on Lyra I had no idea she was peeing until i saw the wet patch.


----------



## poas

Ok...that video just loaded, I'm still none the wiser to the actual procedure but I disagree with some of the ways she is putting things-I don't want my baby ''sat in her waste'' that is why I change her, and I DO believe that they train when they are ready-Harri was just under 2 and decided he'd had enough.
However,I commend you for doing it if it is what you want to do, and can see the landfill benefit :)


----------



## Essie

Emandi thank you for sharing with us. It's always nice to learn more about everyone's lives. I went to school with a boy who was a JW. I'm glad your Dh family are accepting too.


----------



## Essie

:wave: Lissy


----------



## Essie

Just to let you all know, I had a message from Littlespy. I asked how her and Maisie are getting on and they're both doing really well. She is back at work so probably doesn't have much time to BnB but I thought you might like to hear how they're doing.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

I'm awake far too early for a saturday morning (7am :wacko:) but can't sleep any more. Contemplating having a chocolate brownie and cherry coke for breakfast :devil:
(sorry B)


----------



## Essie

Sarah I dont think our cot is exactly the same as the one you like but it's very similar. Ours is the Hambleton design which I think might be an old range, probably replaced by the Hampton.*

I really like it. It was easy to put together and feels sturdy. Lyra seems to like stretching out in it too. Delivery was really quick when we bought it too.*I like the shape of the one you've picked better than ours though. It looks nicer I think.


----------



## poas

Morning Essie! Morning Trin-lovely breakfast you're planning on :)
Esme drank her whole bottle plus 3oz water so I am very pleased :)


----------



## poas

Oh, also, I just wanted to say I am not meaning to be rude but I don't send xmas cards-I am not organised enough so gave up a few yrs back, so that is why you guys won't get one from me...If I can sort it out though, I plan to send everyone something in the new yr instead :) And April I forgot to say yesterday but Harri and Esme's presents are under the tree-Harri read his and said ''are these from friends I don't know'' when I explained he was so excited (not least because they are from two GIRLS as well :)) thankyou so much xx


----------



## mummyApril

Morning all
Bad night really, feeling a bit anxious, as you know I stopped my pill, but stopped it halfway through, was this ok to do as now I'm having quite a heavy withdrawal bleed, my womb is rumbling tons! Which is making me nervous! I'm thinking about ringing nhs but don't want to waste their time also have had a headache for 2 days which isn't like me :( 
Why do I have to worry that I'm going to die or get ill all the time!


----------



## mummyApril

Haha that's ok Lissy how cute is Harri! Bless him! Glad Esme is drinking again! I haven't done my cards yet from all the sickness! But I will get round to it, you might just all get them in January! Haha 

Enjoy your basketball game newbie! Excited for Monday :) you're so patient! 

Trin I want your breakfast! Mmmm

Luna I'm on my phone but will watch the video when on the laptop, very intrigued! Still waiting for my fenugreek to arrive :(

Morning Essie :hi:

I think I might try and get some sleep


----------



## poas

April I'm sure you are ok, but do whatever you need to, to reassure yourself xxx


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> April I'm sure you are ok, but do whatever you need to, to reassure yourself xxx

Thankyou Lissy, I feel stupid! Iv just never done the pill thing before! Just worries me again cos of my stupid c section! :/


----------



## poas

A few pics...
 



Attached Files:







061.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









049.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









038.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









021.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









002.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poas

mummyApril said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> April I'm sure you are ok, but do whatever you need to, to reassure yourself xxx
> 
> Thankyou Lissy, I feel stupid! Iv just never done the pill thing before! Just worries me again cos of my stupid c section! :/Click to expand...

You shouldn't feel stupid, if your body is doing something unfamiliar to you then it is normal to worry...I never had nosebleeds before so when I did whilst preg with Esme I was crapping myself, then saw on here it is normal.
In my opinion, ignoring strange things would be stupid xx


----------



## emandi

poas said:


> Luna I can't watch that video (it won't load) are you actually PHYSICALLY catching it??/?/? Esme is just waking, so she did 11hrs back to normal sleep but I just hope she will take full 6oz!
> OMG baby James is soooooooooooooooooo gorge!
> Oh and Emandi, my Uncle is jw-I have nothing against any religion-I personally am Atheist but Harri goes to C of E school and I don't dispute his learnings or beliefs I think it is a personal choice and at hard times I have WISHED I have this faith to drag me through. I will say however (no idea if it has changed since) that a jw wedding is not a place for a child-I went to my uncles aged 9 and fell asleep it was about 4hrs long lol!
> Anyways, wish me luck getting this milk into ze girl!

Thank you :kiss:. Luckily we had only registry office wedding :flower:.
That is great Esme sleeps 11 hours! Do you give her hungry baby milk? 
And it's so kind of you visiting and staying with Clare. :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Dear turtles, do any of you own iPad? How do you upload pictures on b&b? So fed up, can't do it :growlmad:. And DH's mac is broken.


----------



## mummyApril

Emandi do you have an attachment link at the bottom of page?


----------



## Sarachka

https://data.whicdn.com/images/19097863/tumblr_lvmwmsfrJB1qafuwho1_400_large.jpg

*Gooooooooooooooood morning everyone! Have a cup of Christmas coffee on me.

What is everyone doing on this bright wintery Saturday? This is 'Bethany' kinda weather. I'll do the usual Saturday housework, might blitz the lounge and throw out loads of crap like I did in the study/nursery yesterday and then I might put the decorations up and watch X Factor final. Unless anyone has a more glamorous offer?!

*



LunaLady said:


> Is anyone doing Elimination Communication??
> 
> I had all intentions of starting this with Rhyko a lot sooner, but alas.....
> I started early this morning and shock of shocks...... I have caught seven pees and a poop today!! :shock: I have only had to put two clean diapers on him today and it's almost 7pm! :dance:
> 
> And his amber necklace came today :dance:

I've never even heard of this before Lunes, def something to look up, thank ya.



Essie said:


> Sarah I dont think our cot is exactly the same as the one you like but it's very similar. Ours is the Hambleton design which I think might be an old range, probably replaced by the Hampton.*
> 
> I really like it. It was easy to put together and feels sturdy. Lyra seems to like stretching out in it too. Delivery was really quick when we bought it too.*I like the shape of the one you've picked better than ours though. It looks nicer I think.

The Hampton is nice too though, I just checked it out. I've always known that I wanted a sleigh cot bed. I really want to go and get it now but that would just be silly.



mummyApril said:


> Morning all
> Bad night really, feeling a bit anxious, as you know I stopped my pill, but stopped it halfway through, was this ok to do as now I'm having quite a heavy withdrawal bleed, my womb is rumbling tons! Which is making me nervous! I'm thinking about ringing nhs but don't want to waste their time also have had a headache for 2 days which isn't like me :(
> Why do I have to worry that I'm going to die or get ill all the time!

April it's totally normal to have a bleed after coming off the pill at the wrong time. It would happen to me without fail when I was younger. It might be a longer bleed than a normal period too, mine were sometimes a few weeks :wacko: Don't worry, I've never died! 



poas said:


> A few pics...

I nuv nuv nuv nuv nuv widdle Esme!


----------



## babyhopes2010

MORNING !:happydance:

dh looked after freya all night i slept from 9am-9pm:cloud9:


freya slept from 9-1 1.30-4.30 and 5-8.39:wohoo:

Crunch thankyou sooo much for Freyas pressie! I nuv it so much:happydance: when she fits in it ill post a pic on here.I have a christmas pressie for you but will need to wait to it arrives for me to post it off to you:hugs: :wohoo:

Oh and i lost 6lb this week :wacko:


off to drs next week not sure what controception to go on :wacko:


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> Emandi do you have an attachment link at the bottom of page?

Sorry April, I missed you.
I do have an attachment link, but it doesn't let me upload from my computer, can't even click on it :nope:. I used to upload pictures on my old laptop, but that it broken now.


----------



## emandi

Nice you got your sleep last night Clare :hugs:.
It will only get better I promise.
(you can remind me this once I will complain about my sleep deficit :winkwink:)
Have a lovely day :flower:.


----------



## Essie

Clare fabbo nights sleep :thumbup:

My plans for the day are catch up on Glee, pick up some books at the library, take Lyra to see my dad (his rotary group are doing a Santas grotto and he is an elf :haha: ) then home for DH getting back from work and putting up Christmas decorations.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm awake far too early for a saturday morning (7am :wacko:) but can't sleep any more. Contemplating having a chocolate brownie and cherry coke for breakfast :devil:
> (sorry B)

:haha: No worries, I couldn't actually imagine anything worse for breakfast!!


----------



## Essie

Do you know what annoys me? People using child spaces just so they have a shorter walk to the shops :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Dear turtles, do any of you own iPad? How do you upload pictures on b&b? So fed up, can't do it :growlmad:. And DH's mac is broken.


*All iPad / iPhone users.*

This is how I add photos using my phone.

Download the "Photobucket" app which is free from the app store.

Open it, make an account.

Now you can upload any photos you have on your phone / pad.

Once the image is uploaded, click on the one you want to post and click on the 'i' symbol, then the IMG code and then press the menu button back to your phone, open BNB and you can paste the code :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's Bethany weather here too! Had fabbo baby swimmers and nice walk home via the wool shop and came home to a huge round Christmas tree that DH and dss the younger had got this morning, so decorating it this afternoon. It's lovely having a great chunk of the forest in our living room. I have a sculpture of a wild boar I made ages ago, might bring him upstairs and snuffle him under the lower branches of the tree to make a wild forest mise en scéne. And hang baubles on his ears.

That's interesting Emandi- I know *nothing* about Jehovah's Witnesses. Must Google them. I'm a big fat hypocrite because I don't believe in God but I celebrate Christmas as though Mary and Joseph were my own parents. Then the rest of the year I'm descended from the primates, or I crawled onto the shore from the depths of the prehistoric ocean. 

Green beans and salmon steak and mixed grains and asparagus for lunch. Nommo nommo


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Do you know what annoys me? People using child spaces just so they have a shorter walk to the shops :growlmad:

Morning 

I have wanted to rage about this for a while ..... People park there and watch me struggle to get the car seat out in a normal space 

Lazy gits !!!!!! In nearly 4 months I have got one of the spaces once .... ONCE !!!

You are welcome Freya and Clare xxx

My BFF had her baby girl yesterday! Named Freya ... 8lb 12 .... But not sure were she was hidding as she was small and had many scans as baby was small .... See they don't really know how big these bebes are .... The dr that was closest in guessing Lauren's weight was the one who just used his hands ! Lol


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Dear turtles, do any of you own iPad? How do you upload pictures on b&b? So fed up, can't do it :growlmad:. And DH's mac is broken.
> 
> 
> *All iPad / iPhone users.*
> 
> This is how I add photos using my phone.
> 
> Download the "Photobucket" app which is free from the app store.
> 
> Open it, make an account.
> 
> Now you can upload any photos you have on your phone / pad.
> 
> 
> 
> Once the image is uploaded, click on the one you want to post and click on the 'i' symbol, then the IMG code and then press the menu button back to your phone, open BNB and you can paste the code :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you my dear :flower:. Will do that as soon as someone let's me :winkwink:.


----------



## Crunchie

Omg ....my ss gift is here !!!!! 

Soooooo excited


----------



## addie25

Hi all what do u think of the name Brielle? Not sure if I love it but it was my suggestion to DH. I like it bc I don't know anyone with the name so she won't have a million kids in class with her name.


----------



## x-ginge-x

When our SS gifts arrive are we allowed to open em or do we have to wait :happydance: I don't think I could wait!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tree and boar, before decorations. The boar is going to be skulking around the back of the tree because he likes it there
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

And you can't really see him but for his snout, so only the Teflons and the Turtles will know I have a wild boar hiding under my Christmas tree


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie your bedding is very pretty. Brielle doesn't offend me, I've NEVER heard of it so I'd have to get used to it a little bit though. But the B is a nice soft sound, and the 'elle' is pretty


----------



## HollyMonkey

Suppose it's like a short form of Gabrielle?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been through lists and lists of boys names, open to suggestions here!! I saw one this morning, Anu !!! What a dangerous name :haha:

My friend from the park has had her baby and it's called "Buge" and I'm not sure whether to send a pink or a blue card to her :blush:


----------



## addie25

Ur so funny, it doesn't offend u. I love Gabrielle and Brielle is short for it. I m afraid if I call her Gabrielle people will say gabby like a talking person that never stays quiet. Thats usually how that name is shortened. Maybe if I call Gabrielle bri people won't say gabby??


----------



## addie25

For French boys names I love Sabastian,Matthew(French version of it) i also like Damien.


----------



## HollyMonkey

French boys names are nice but I really want an English one so he carries that part of his heritage with him. Like with Holly, we didn't want a French name even though there are loads of pretty French girls names


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit is bugging me though because she keeps saying it's a girl and I was a whisper away from buying some blue and green wool this morning but for Kit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mind you I was 100% certain she was having a boy :haha: I should just ignore her. Plus she called me loobrushpants


----------



## emandi

Is it there?

https://s1212.photobucket.com/album...iew&current=89e89111.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## mummyApril

James has drifted off I'm making lunch then I'll catch up x


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Is it there?
> 
> https://s1212.photobucket.com/album...iew&current=89e89111.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Not quite Emandi. You just copied the link. When it gives you the options of the links to copy and paste, chose the one titled IMG which starts with a [ bracket


----------



## x-ginge-x

like this ? https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/8fd7846a.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

If I wasn't having a half Chechen baby, these would be my English choices:

Jude or Brady


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like Jude but I just think of Jude Law and that makes me think of :sex: so it doesn't seem a suitable name for a child of mine


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I like Jude but I just think of Jude Law and that makes me think of :sex: so it doesn't seem a suitable name for a child of mine

LOL I'd say that's good reason not to use it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

GORGE BUMP EMANDI!! :cloud9:

Sarachka, my daughter is wearing a pink cardigan with Matryoshka dollies embroidered on it today :cloud9:


----------



## emandi

https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/89e89111.jpg

33weeks and 3days



Sarachka you are genius! Emily would say "one butterfly kiss for you" :flower:.


----------



## Sarachka

it's a great app Emandi, means you can post anything you take on your phone / pad. Hence my bump pics live from the loo at work!


----------



## Essie

Gorge bump Emandi. 

I love the app too Sarah, it's how I post the majority of my pics too.


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Have you decided how you're going to tell MJ??? Gosh, i would have blurted it out by now! You have some will power!! :bodyb:

Can u believe i'm actually nervous about telling him or anyone else for that matter. I told my mom on Thursday and she actually laughed when I had to explain that I hadn't actually missed my period yet or been seen by a doctor or had a scan. And the pic of the tests weren't convincing either. She gave me the whole 'back in my day' song and dance. Long story short she won't be taking me seriously until i'm more like 8 wks apparently. :nope: so that makes me hesitant to share with anyone else. Last summer when I thought I was preggo, I blurted it out to mj before even taking a test! :dohh: I remember him saying back then that he wouldn't allow himself to get excited before the pregnancy is confirmed by the Dr. Soooo I guess i'm able to keep quiet for fear of any more doubters. No raining on newbie's :bfp: parade! So i'm perfectly fine with just u girls knowing for now. 

I have been tempted several times to blurt it out tho. But that convo with my mom keeps popping up in my mind. I know she doesn't mean harm tho. It is early and a lot could happen.


----------



## kit_cat

Good afternoon lovely ladies :flower:

I'm finally feeling properly festive :xmas23: The tree is up :xmas9:and most of my presents are now wrapped :xmas10: ahhhhhh, and relax :thumbup:

How is everyone's Saturday's working out then?

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## emandi

Thank you Sarachka, Ginge and all. 
I still have a problem getting pictures from my phone. I have Nokia X6, tried to send some pictures via bluetooth, but it didn't really worked. So I have to email them from my phone using my house Internet network, but loose connection very quickly. So annoying.
But photobucket looks interesting. Thank you :flower:.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Newbs...I'm so sorry your mum had that reaction...must have been a bit disappointing. I know she wouldn't have meant it to be though and soon she'll be leaping for joy at the thought of a grand child :happydance:

MJ will be :yipee: no matter how you tell him I'm sure. I seriously cannot believe you haven't!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey..facebookers...check out Cara in her chavaroo :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Addie! I love the name brielle! I think I have an obsession for any name ending in Elle. Sounds so graceful to me. I like giselle. And (for a girl) I really the name... :blush: Marcelle :D. Mj HATES it tho. He says its a boys name, which it kinda is, but he hates it for a boy too. I think the Marcel's he knew in life weren't so great ppl. :shrug: but I really like giving girls boy names, within reason of course. I think it makes them unique and memorable.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not sure about boys names for girls, I know a female Sonny and Peter and I'm not too keen. Plus my parent's friends, a couple called Lesley and Lesley. Can't possibly take them seriously :haha: 

We've just decorated our tree :yipee: Simon and I put the baubles on, Holly took them off after us :haha: Good teamwork!

Haven't things changed Newbie- my mum knew she was pregnant when she felt kicking :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right. DH is out with a son, so I should knuckle down to his chicken embroidery while he's gone.:thumbup: Clementine and Kiwi time too. :munch:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Hey..facebookers...check out Cara in her chavaroo :cloud9:

I don't see any chaverooing :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey..facebookers...check out Cara in her chavaroo :cloud9:
> 
> I don't see any chaverooing :nope:Click to expand...

Nor do I!


----------



## mummyApril

headache is still there, i think its probably anaemia, where iv eaten tuna on toast yesterday and thats it! just had scrambled egg on toast so hope it goes soon i hate headaches


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey..facebookers...check out Cara in her chavaroo :cloud9:
> 
> I don't see any chaverooing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Nor do I!Click to expand...

The media clip is definitely on my page :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey..facebookers...check out Cara in her chavaroo :cloud9:
> 
> I don't see any chaverooing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Nor do I!Click to expand...
> 
> The media clip is definitely on my page :shrug:Click to expand...

Is it set to private maybe?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey..facebookers...check out Cara in her chavaroo :cloud9:
> 
> I don't see any chaverooing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Nor do I!Click to expand...
> 
> The media clip is definitely on my page :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it set to private maybe?Click to expand...

Not intentionally but I've tried to make it so you can see now? Let me know..


----------



## mummyApril

i cant see it :(


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i cant see it :(

I loaded it up again and Luna has seen it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Haha I love it kit! What a happy little girl, totally unaware that it is going to make her wear velour track suits and drink special brew when she's older!


----------



## emandi

Seen it Kit, :awww: sooo sweet :baby:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Haha I love it kit! What a happy little girl, totally unaware that it is going to make her wear velour track suits and drink special brew when she's older!

Is it bad that I already booked her a spot on the Jeremy Kyle show :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

she is so adorable Kit!


----------



## mummyApril

James cant reach the floor in his chavaroo yet :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm liking the name Henry tonight. Henry and Holly, like guinea pigs


----------



## mummyApril

i bet he had a chavaroo!
 



Attached Files:







378425_1666277673525_1734791970_852022_757468765_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poas

...I think Esme NEEDS a chaveroo. Although I only found out what it was when I was at Clare's and we went in mothercare!! Cara looks like a great advert-Ebay it is (oh is out of work so new is not an option just now!)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm liking the name Henry tonight. Henry and Holly, like guinea pigs

Thought you weren't one for calling girls boys names? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> ...I think Esme NEEDS a chaveroo. Although I only found out what it was when I was at Clare's and we went in mothercare!! Cara looks like a great advert-Ebay it is (oh is out of work so new is not an option just now!)

:haha:

Yes Lissy..the chaveroo has become a necessity for all self respecting babies :thumbup: Honestly, I can't recommend it enough, she can easily jump around and play in there for up to an hour without a single grumble :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no Holly's got a small wooden piano for Christmas, this is just not chav enough is it? Shall I exchange it for a pink electronic Barbie keyboard? :haha:

I've got her some slipper socks with stuffed 3D dogs heads on though for in her stocking, they came from my local supermarket and are WELL CHAVVY :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie said:


> Do you know what annoys me? People using child spaces just so they have a shorter walk to the shops :growlmad:

?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Love the weight loss cartoon April :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think in England they have parking spaces nearer the door of supermarkets/shopping centres for lazy English mums Molly :haha:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what annoys me? People using child spaces just so they have a shorter walk to the shops :growlmad:
> 
> ?Click to expand...

In some of our car parks we have extra wide spaces for people with children under 5 so that it's easier to get childseats etc in/out of the car. They're usually situated close to the shop. But because there's no one who checks that people using them actually have children lazy people who want a short walk to the shops park there. Leaving people who actually need the extra room to struggle getting their baby out of the car.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm liking the name Henry tonight. Henry and Holly, like guinea pigs
> 
> Thought you weren't one for calling girls boys names? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks to you I haven't started knitting or sewing a single boyish thing yet and I'm itching to!!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo I could park my bicycle in one of those! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I think in England they have parking spaces nearer the door of supermarkets/shopping centres for lazy English mums Molly :haha:

:sulk: where's the ignore button?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Shall I just die now of hunger or leave it until later? :shrug: Better go and get the gd war rations on to steam....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think in England they have parking spaces nearer the door of supermarkets/shopping centres for lazy English mums Molly :haha:
> 
> :sulk: where's the ignore button?Click to expand...

Here it is lazy bum :flower:

:ignore:


----------



## babyhopes2010

if i find a chaveroo on here ill buy it and bring it down to you as itll be cheaper to buy it here :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi u have a beautiful Bumpy! I kinda miss mine!:(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Saved!!! I have cow with yellow peppers and chopped tinned tomatoes and courgette and aubergine and garlic simmering gently on the stove with gnocchi on the sidelines to be served avec :munch:

Anyone cooking something elaborate and interesting for dinner?


----------



## kit_cat

Just putting Cara to bed then I'll be back to catch up and spend some quality time with my lovely turtles :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Saved!!! I have cow with yellow peppers and chopped tinned tomatoes and courgette and aubergine and garlic simmering gently on the stove with gnocchi on the sidelines to be served avec :munch:
> 
> Anyone cooking something elaborate and interesting for dinner?

I would be a perpetrator of terminalogical inexactitute if I said yes...... so no:haha: OH made veggie spag bol :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

When I'm done with this GD I'm going to make an amazing steak and kidney pie https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Bave/0033.gif And Cornish Pasties. Oh my what a lovely thought, I could MURDER a Cornish Pasty!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Bave/0033.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: Still it sounds nommo Kit. I make a wicked veggie lasagne but alas it has pasta so I have to avoid at the mo, but I often like the veggie versions more than the meaty ones of stuff like that


----------



## HollyMonkey

I wonder how vegans survive gestational diabetes? :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I wonder how vegans survive gestational diabetes? :shock:

I wonder how vegans survive ANYTHING!


----------



## Sarachka

I don't know what is happening with dinner. OH has popped out and I don't feel like cooking.


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH collected Holly's grown up bed tonight- big step in her little life! We'll put it up tomorrow! Wow Holly in a real grown up bed and not a cot :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how vegans survive gestational diabetes? :shock:
> 
> I wonder how vegans survive ANYTHING!Click to expand...

Me too. I have a cousin who lives in Tasmania and used to do the faddiest diet, he didn't prepare food in any way- no chopping or peeling or cooking. And no remotely animal products of course. He had to stop when he was hospitalized because he was a walking skeleton. Weird :shrug: His girlfriend at the time was apparently the one who indoctrinated him to this diet and she was rather chunky herself so my wicked family used to joke that she didn't chop, cook or prepare her Mars Bars in any way.


----------



## poas

B if you think a big bed is grown up just wait till you have your little BOY.
Holly will look like a giant-honestly,Harri looks about 19.Kid you not.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I do like your elegant Christmas avatar Sarachka. When you have a baby do you think you'll have chavvy avatar pics of her like many of us here do especially me? :haha:


----------



## poas

I am watching Kirsty's homemade Christmas and feel soooo festive! And OH is in the kitchen making banana fritters...nommo!
I don't think I will partake in the monday weigh in...don't want to cry!!
What is everyone up to tomorrow?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> B if you think a big bed is grown up just wait till you have your little BOY.
> Holly will look like a giant-honestly,Harri looks about 19.Kid you not.

Well I already have that sensation with Simon and Julien- Simon is about 24 and Julien is in his early forties whenever I see them near Holly.


----------



## addie25

Newbie my MIL was like that. She didn't get excited till the doctor confirmed it. You didn't tell MJ??? I sometimes like boy names for girls like Samantha u can say Sammie I think that's cute.

Where is Emandis bump picture. I can't find it. :shrug:

I am in bed went to a few stores today and my back hurts so I am resting. 

Ejs aunt sent such cute tutus today!!! I'll post pics later or tomorrow I don't want to get out of bed.


----------



## poas

I just realised I missed my 1000 post!D'oh!
Well I won't let a silly little thing like being 41 posts over stop me!!
I dedicate this post to Jaynie, and hope that her head is soon clearer and her future is looking bright and shiny.
We will soon be in a new year, and I really hope it is a great one for everyone.
You have all helped me lots with advice,humour and sometimes just being a sounding board-for this I will always remember you all!
Anyways, nuff sentiment-I feel queasy!!


----------



## Essie

Lovely almost-1000th post Lissy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:



> I am watching Kirsty's homemade Christmas and feel soooo festive! And OH is in the kitchen making banana fritters...nommo!
> I don't think I will partake in the monday weigh in...don't want to cry!!
> What is everyone up to tomorrow?

Well in the morning I'm taking Holly up to the forest for a lovely walk if it's cold bright weather and then at some point I REALLY MUST tidy up my studio which is soooooooo messy. But the MIL is coming over for lunch so I may end up knitting on the sofa and listening to her natter all afternoon.

I'm feeling pretty positive about the weigh in that I'm up a few grams, been eating lots this week, and had really low bloods (hence not posting them, they're boringly normal) so upped my pre-sport carbs somewhat. So confident I'm up a bit:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It's Bethany weather here too! Had fabbo baby swimmers and nice walk home via the wool shop and came home to a huge round Christmas tree that DH and dss the younger had got this morning, so decorating it this afternoon. It's lovely having a great chunk of the forest in our living room. I have a sculpture of a wild boar I made ages ago, might bring him upstairs and snuffle him under the lower branches of the tree to make a wild forest mise en scéne. And hang baubles on his ears.
> 
> That's interesting Emandi- I know *nothing* about Jehovah's Witnesses. Must Google them. I'm a big fat hypocrite because I don't believe in God but I celebrate Christmas as though Mary and Joseph were my own parents. Then the rest of the year I'm descended from the primates, or I crawled onto the shore from the depths of the prehistoric ocean.
> 
> Green beans and salmon steak and mixed grains and asparagus for lunch. Nommo nommo

Haha! Yes, I'm pretty hypocritical too in that I have no religion in my life either but am most certainly a lover and celebrator of Christmas :blush:


----------



## Essie

I have reached BnB addict :happydance: 2500 posts. Since we've had a lovely dedication post from Lissy I shall add my own.

I dedicate my post to each and every one of the wonderful ladies on the thread. I know many have had some not so great moments in 2011 so I hope the New Year brings a fresh start and that you all have a great 2012.

Although I missed a chunk of the year due to having no access I was welcomed back to the thread with open arms. You all make me laugh, and sometimes cry. You listen to me moan without complaint and give advice without judgement. You are an amazing group of women and I'm so glad I found this thread. Each one of you touches my heart. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what annoys me? People using child spaces just so they have a shorter walk to the shops :growlmad:
> 
> Morning
> 
> I have wanted to rage about this for a while ..... People park there and watch me struggle to get the car seat out in a normal space
> 
> Lazy gits !!!!!! In nearly 4 months I have got one of the spaces once .... ONCE !!!
> 
> You are welcome Freya and Clare xxx
> 
> My BFF had her baby girl yesterday! Named Freya ... 8lb 12 .... But not sure were she was hidding as she was small and had many scans as baby was small .... See they don't really know how big these bebes are .... The dr that was closest in guessing Lauren's weight was the one who just used his hands ! LolClick to expand...

Used his hands? :shock: I have mental images now Crunchster :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi all what do u think of the name Brielle? Not sure if I love it but it was my suggestion to DH. I like it bc I don't know anyone with the name so she won't have a million kids in class with her name.

Nuv it! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> And you can't really see him but for his snout, so only the Teflons and the Turtles will know I have a wild boar hiding under my Christmas tree

How completely adorably nuts of you!! I NUV it! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> DH collected Holly's grown up bed tonight- big step in her little life! We'll put it up tomorrow! Wow Holly in a real grown up bed and not a cot :cry:

i remember this with Angel i :cry: alot!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> B if you think a big bed is grown up just wait till you have your little BOY.
> Holly will look like a giant-honestly,Harri looks about 19.Kid you not.

yeah Faye doesnt seem like my baby anymore :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit is bugging me though because she keeps saying it's a girl and I was a whisper away from buying some blue and green wool this morning but for Kit!

Saved you a couple of bucks there then :winkwink:



HollyMonkey said:


> Mind you I was 100% certain she was having a boy :haha: I should just ignore her. Plus she called me loobrushpants

Well yes you did, and I did didn't I? :lol: I speaketh only ze truth :winkwink:


----------



## poas

Essie you made me cry a bit. I think I'm tired and or hormonal and or any other excuse I can think of :)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> I just realised I missed my 1000 post!D'oh!
> Well I won't let a silly little thing like being 41 posts over stop me!!
> I dedicate this post to Jaynie, and hope that her head is soon clearer and her future is looking bright and shiny.
> We will soon be in a new year, and I really hope it is a great one for everyone.
> You have all helped me lots with advice,humour and sometimes just being a sounding board-for this I will always remember you all!
> Anyways, nuff sentiment-I feel queasy!!

aw nuv u Lissy you do make me laugh!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I am watching Kirsty's homemade Christmas and feel soooo festive! And OH is in the kitchen making banana fritters...nommo!
> I don't think I will partake in the monday weigh in...don't want to cry!!
> What is everyone up to tomorrow?
> 
> Well in the morning I'm taking Holly up to the forest for a lovely walk if it's cold bright weather and then at some point I REALLY MUST tidy up my studio which is soooooooo messy. But the MIL is coming over for lunch so I may end up knitting on the sofa and listening to her natter all afternoon.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty positive about the weigh in that I'm up a few grams, been eating lots this week, and had really low bloods (hence not posting them, they're boringly normal) so upped my pre-sport carbs somewhat. So confident I'm up a bit:thumbup:Click to expand...

i best be down! with all i lost out of my body this week!


----------



## kit_cat

Emandi..your bump is absolutely gorgeous! You can tell you've not got long now, you look fab! :cloud9: Thanks for posting (although it's disappeared now :shrug:)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I have reached BnB addict :happydance: 2500 posts. Since we've had a lovely dedication post from Lissy I shall add my own.
> 
> I dedicate my post to each and every one of the wonderful ladies on the thread. I know many have had some not so great moments in 2011 so I hope the New Year brings a fresh start and that you all have a great 2012.
> 
> Although I missed a chunk of the year due to having no access I was welcomed back to the thread with open arms. You all make me laugh, and sometimes cry. You listen to me moan without complaint and give advice without judgement. You are an amazing group of women and I'm so glad I found this thread. Each one of you touches my heart. :flower:

:hugs: and to you too my lovely :)


----------



## poas

Why is my profile pic not changingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg?!?!?! *stomps feet and rolls on floor waving arms*


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH collected Holly's grown up bed tonight- big step in her little life! We'll put it up tomorrow! Wow Holly in a real grown up bed and not a cot :cry:
> 
> i remember this with Angel i :cry: alot!Click to expand...

I'm going to try to be brave about it, and at least the cot is going into the room nextdoor for bébé and not into the garage where it would really make me :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy's got her knickers in a twist


----------



## poas

How the heck are the turtle babies ageing so quickly?!?!?!?!!?!?!? Just been looking at tickers...it ain't right I tell ya!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think in England they have parking spaces nearer the door of supermarkets/shopping centres for lazy English mums Molly :haha:
> 
> :sulk: where's the ignore button?Click to expand...

Hey...my OH would completely sympathise with you Essie after the day he had today. He went to the city centre to do some shopping and took Cara. He could not get one of the parent and child spaces so had to just park in a normal one. When he returned to the car, the people on either side had parked so close to him that he had to leave Cara sitting in the street while he got into the car to reverse out of the space enough so he could open the doors and get her in :wacko: Less than ideal :nope:


----------



## poas

Yes B...
 



Attached Files:







Knickers Twist.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how vegans survive gestational diabetes? :shock:
> 
> I wonder how vegans survive ANYTHING!Click to expand...

My mum is vegan...she wonders why she has diet related ailments :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Essie you made me cry a bit. I think I'm tired and or hormonal and or any other excuse I can think of :)

im always hormonal for this reason!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Essie you made me cry a bit. I think I'm tired and or hormonal and or any other excuse I can think of :)

There were some fireworks over the way this evening that I was watching from the window and their dazzling brilliance made me :cry: This pregnancy I keep weeping at things that shine or twinkle, isn't that an odd hormonal effect?:shrug: Christmas decorations, fireworks, the sparkly costumes at the cabaret...and with Holly I remember welling up at a factual documentary about the gold trade, when they showed close ups of shimmering jewels. How odd.


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Why is my profile pic not changingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg?!?!?! *stomps feet and rolls on floor waving arms*

definitely hormonal lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH collected Holly's grown up bed tonight- big step in her little life! We'll put it up tomorrow! Wow Holly in a real grown up bed and not a cot :cry:
> 
> i remember this with Angel i :cry: alot!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try to be brave about it, and at least the cot is going into the room nextdoor for bébé and not into the garage where it would really make me :cry:Click to expand...

i cried putting James crib away :(


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I just realised I missed my 1000 post!D'oh!
> Well I won't let a silly little thing like being 41 posts over stop me!!
> I dedicate this post to Jaynie, and hope that her head is soon clearer and her future is looking bright and shiny.
> We will soon be in a new year, and I really hope it is a great one for everyone.
> You have all helped me lots with advice,humour and sometimes just being a sounding board-for this I will always remember you all!
> Anyways, nuff sentiment-I feel queasy!!

Waaaaah! :cry:

Thanks Lissy, how lovely :hugs:


----------



## poas

For Bethany...
 



Attached Files:







be.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> How the heck are the turtle babies ageing so quickly?!?!?!?!!?!?!? Just been looking at tickers...it ain't right I tell ya!!

i know James' is almost half way! wtf!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think in England they have parking spaces nearer the door of supermarkets/shopping centres for lazy English mums Molly :haha:
> 
> :sulk: where's the ignore button?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey...my OH would completely sympathise with you Essie after the day he had today. He went to the city centre to do some shopping and took Cara. He could not get one of the parent and child spaces so had to just park in a normal one. When he returned to the car, the people on either side had parked so close to him that he had to leave Cara sitting in the street while he got into the car to reverse out of the space enough so he could open the doors and get her in :wacko: Less than ideal :nope:Click to expand...

Oops in this case I stand corrected- these spaces are for lazy English mums _and dads_ 


:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I have reached BnB addict :happydance: 2500 posts. Since we've had a lovely dedication post from Lissy I shall add my own.
> 
> I dedicate my post to each and every one of the wonderful ladies on the thread. I know many have had some not so great moments in 2011 so I hope the New Year brings a fresh start and that you all have a great 2012.
> 
> Although I missed a chunk of the year due to having no access I was welcomed back to the thread with open arms. You all make me laugh, and sometimes cry. You listen to me moan without complaint and give advice without judgement. You are an amazing group of women and I'm so glad I found this thread. Each one of you touches my heart. :flower:

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! :sad2:

Thanks Essie....nuv you :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think in England they have parking spaces nearer the door of supermarkets/shopping centres for lazy English mums Molly :haha:
> 
> :sulk: where's the ignore button?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey...my OH would completely sympathise with you Essie after the day he had today. He went to the city centre to do some shopping and took Cara. He could not get one of the parent and child spaces so had to just park in a normal one. When he returned to the car, the people on either side had parked so close to him that he had to leave Cara sitting in the street while he got into the car to reverse out of the space enough so he could open the doors and get her in :wacko: Less than ideal :nope:Click to expand...

this is why i always say something if they dont have a child, in our asda if they dont have a carseat they get fined! if they dont move i would totally go and tell on them haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Essie you made me cry a bit. I think I'm tired and or hormonal and or any other excuse I can think of :)
> 
> There were some fireworks over the way this evening that I was watching from the window and their dazzling brilliance made me :cry: This pregnancy I keep weeping at things that shine or twinkle, isn't that an odd hormonal effect?:shrug: Christmas decorations, fireworks, the sparkly costumes at the cabaret...and with Holly I remember welling up at a factual documentary about the gold trade, when they showed close ups of shimmering jewels. How odd.Click to expand...

are you sure your eyes arent watering for them being too shiny? lol


----------



## poas

April you've just been fraped


----------



## mummyApril

how much sleep is too much sleep for a baby, saying a baby called James? because all hes done today and yesterday is sleep! i kept him awake for an hour earlier bouncing him in his chaveroo but he still drifting off in that haha, he did this yesterday too but slept all night, maybe its a growth spurt?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> How the heck are the turtle babies ageing so quickly?!?!?!?!!?!?!? Just been looking at tickers...it ain't right I tell ya!!

:ninja:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> April you've just been fraped

:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH collected Holly's grown up bed tonight- big step in her little life! We'll put it up tomorrow! Wow Holly in a real grown up bed and not a cot :cry:
> 
> i remember this with Angel i :cry: alot!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try to be brave about it, and at least the cot is going into the room nextdoor for bébé and not into the garage where it would really make me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i cried putting James crib away :(Click to expand...

You might remember how sad I was to put Cara into her cot in her own room at 9 weeks :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think in England they have parking spaces nearer the door of supermarkets/shopping centres for lazy English mums Molly :haha:
> 
> :sulk: where's the ignore button?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey...my OH would completely sympathise with you Essie after the day he had today. He went to the city centre to do some shopping and took Cara. He could not get one of the parent and child spaces so had to just park in a normal one. When he returned to the car, the people on either side had parked so close to him that he had to leave Cara sitting in the street while he got into the car to reverse out of the space enough so he could open the doors and get her in :wacko: Less than ideal :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oops in this case I stand corrected- these spaces are for lazy English mums _and dads_
> 
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

That doesn't apply to us then..we're Scottish :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> DH collected Holly's grown up bed tonight- big step in her little life! We'll put it up tomorrow! Wow Holly in a real grown up bed and not a cot :cry:
> 
> i remember this with Angel i :cry: alot!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try to be brave about it, and at least the cot is going into the room nextdoor for bébé and not into the garage where it would really make me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i cried putting James crib away :(Click to expand...
> 
> You might remember how sad I was to put Cara into her cot in her own room at 9 weeks :cry:Click to expand...

yes i remember that its so hard :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> how much sleep is too much sleep for a baby, saying a baby called James? because all hes done today and yesterday is sleep! i kept him awake for an hour earlier bouncing him in his chaveroo but he still drifting off in that haha, he did this yesterday too but slept all night, maybe its a growth spurt?

It could be a bit of a hangover from his tummy bug or as you say a bit of a growth spurt? My niece (born on same day as Cara) slept like that right up until recently..she and Cara were like ying and yang! :haha: I wouldn't worry unless he seems unwell or out of sorts :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how much sleep is too much sleep for a baby, saying a baby called James? because all hes done today and yesterday is sleep! i kept him awake for an hour earlier bouncing him in his chaveroo but he still drifting off in that haha, he did this yesterday too but slept all night, maybe its a growth spurt?
> 
> It could be a bit of a hangover from his tummy bug or as you say a bit of a growth spurt? My niece (born on same day as Cara) slept like that right up until recently..she and Cara were like ying and yang! :haha: I wouldn't worry unless he seems unwell or out of sorts :hugs:Click to expand...

hes nomming on his hands more so may be teething, but other than that hes smiley James, i suppose im just a little bored lol (the girls have been playing schools all day)


----------



## addie25

I would say a growth spirt :thumbup:

My my I was having so much energy the past few days and today I went to a few stores and my body just needed to rest after. I think the 30 min car ride there and back did me in. We were going to go to the beach house tonight till tomorrow night just us 2 but I just can't. DH was so sweet about it and said it is no big deal we would have a nice time at home. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya addie :hi:

I meant to say I love the nursery stuff you showed us..so lovely and girly :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Thank you!! It is very girly!!

So I went shopping with my MIL today and we stopped at a jewelry store so she could get something for her friend and I saw this ring that I have wanted for a very long time but could never bring myself to spend on it and she got me the ringggggggggg. I can't wait to show you but I have to wait till Christmas to get it. I am so excited.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Thank you!! It is very girly!!
> 
> So I went shopping with my MIL today and we stopped at a jewelry store so she could get something for her friend and I saw this ring that I have wanted for a very long time but could never bring myself to spend on it and she got me the ringggggggggg. I can't wait to show you but I have to wait till Christmas to get it. I am so excited.:happydance::happydance:

Oh how fab! Description for now then please :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## poas

Wow I got a 'special number post' YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!
I will use the power of said post to send preg turts a h&h 9months, turts with bubs quiet nights and those still waiting for their bfp's-millions of baby dust!!!!!!!!
I am sat watching parole officer with OH, he just gave me a most beautious massage so I shall go now and make him a brew!
Night night xx


----------



## addie25

Found a picture online. :happydance::happydance: This is the exact one I got.


----------



## addie25

oops it is sideways :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Found a picture online. :happydance::happydance: This is the exact one I got.
> 
> View attachment 310010

Wow..really unusual! Lucky girl :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I saw someone wearing it once and was in love since then. When I went into the store and saw it I was so excited.


----------



## HollyMonkey

The things I do for my baby and it's not even born yet! I just rushed off to do 40mins on my bike in the garage because an hour after dinner my bloods were looking high after my gnocchi, so I did a test every ten mins on the bike and within the first 10 mins they were in the 120's and then my 20 mins later were at 100. My glycemie is in 10 mins so they're not likely to be above the 120 limit now, but I wonder whether they'd have fallen so quickly without the cycling? :shrug: Didn't want to take the risk though. And I can rattle out 40 mins fast cycling no probs now- when I first started at 7 weeks pregnancy it made my legs ache! I've cycled 975km this pregnancy :fool: On Monday it'll be 1000km!! But anyway I'm looking forward to my appointment Thursday with my gd doc, I have many questions for her!!!


----------



## addie25

You are such a great mom B :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> The things I do for my baby and it's not even born yet! I just rushed off to do 40mins on my bike in the garage because an hour after dinner my bloods were looking high after my gnocchi, so I did a test every ten mins on the bike and within the first 10 mins they were in the 120's and then my 20 mins later were at 100. My glycemie is in 10 mins so they're not likely to be above the 120 limit now, but I wonder whether they'd have fallen so quickly without the cycling? :shrug: Didn't want to take the risk though. And I can rattle out 40 mins fast cycling no probs now- when I first started at 7 weeks pregnancy it made my legs ache! I've cycled 975km this pregnancy :fool: On Monday it'll be 1000km!! But anyway I'm looking forward to my appointment Thursday with my gd doc, I have many questions for her!!!

Ever the devoted mummy :hugs: 

By the way..what kind of exercise bike do you have?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo that's a fancy ring Addie, very nice!:thumbup: It might make me weep it's so sparkly! Lucky munchkin. I have a charm for my Thomas Sabo bracelet I'm looking forward to getting for Christmas from dh- a winter snowflake one :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> The things I do for my baby and it's not even born yet! I just rushed off to do 40mins on my bike in the garage because an hour after dinner my bloods were looking high after my gnocchi, so I did a test every ten mins on the bike and within the first 10 mins they were in the 120's and then my 20 mins later were at 100. My glycemie is in 10 mins so they're not likely to be above the 120 limit now, but I wonder whether they'd have fallen so quickly without the cycling? :shrug: Didn't want to take the risk though. And I can rattle out 40 mins fast cycling no probs now- when I first started at 7 weeks pregnancy it made my legs ache! I've cycled 975km this pregnancy :fool: On Monday it'll be 1000km!! But anyway I'm looking forward to my appointment Thursday with my gd doc, I have many questions for her!!!

well done B little cycling turt


----------



## addie25

Winter snowflake!! That is going to be soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's a Kettler Stratos Kit...

https://www.decathlon.fr/media/804/8044872/zoom_asset_12292676.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

This one....

https://www.thomassabocharmsau.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/t/s/tspd000_608_.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It's a Kettler Stratos Kit...
> 
> https://www.decathlon.fr/media/804/8044872/zoom_asset_12292676.jpg

Ooo posh! You'd recommend this make?


----------



## addie25

Thats beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

tutus!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This one....
> 
> https://www.thomassabocharmsau.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/t/s/tspd000_608_.jpg
> 
> :happydance:

Ahhhh so pretty and sparkly :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> View attachment 310026
> 
> 
> tutus!!!!

OMG :cloud9:

I love how much fun you're having :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LOL I AM!!!! I think they have more clothes than me!!!!

Those tutus came in the mail from DH aunt and the ballet slippers are on their way. The whole family is having fun bc everyone has sons so these are the 1st girls on DH side in 60 years!!!


----------



## addie25

I love the video of Cara on facebook!!!! She is such a big girl now and she looks like she is having so much fun!!!!


----------



## Essie

That's a pretty ring Addie, and beautiful snowflake B. I want a new charm for my bracelet, something symbolic for Lyra, maybe a star.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I love the video of Cara on facebook!!!! She is such a big girl now and she looks like she is having so much fun!!!!

Thanks addie...she absolutely loves that toy and the joy just shines out of her when she's in it :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

A star would be lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Awww she is 2 cute :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Maybe I should get this one:
https://www.acotis.co.uk/my_docs/files/image/jewellery/hotdiamondsred/DT101.jpg


----------



## Essie

Here is one for you Bethany:
https://www.acotis.co.uk/my_docs/files/image/jewellery/hotdiamondsred/DT159.jpg


----------



## addie25

I loveeeeeeeeee this charm!!!! I also love the snow flake tho. Hard choice.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi girls 

Long day, Lauren is late to bed so she told me off on the way home 
Manged to catch up but falling asleep at the screen ! 

Love you all more than jelly tots !!! Xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> That's a pretty ring Addie, and beautiful snowflake B. I want a new charm for my bracelet, something symbolic for Lyra, maybe a star.

Jay bought me a pram when we found out i was pregnant with James, and a turtle for when i was going to have James its like a journey my pandora bracelet lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Long day, Lauren is late to bed so she told me off on the way home
> Manged to catch up but falling asleep at the screen !
> 
> Love you all more than jelly tots !!! Xxx

you must do as boss says Crunch lol night night sleep well


----------



## addie25

So baby b has been moving a good amount the past 2 days but today nothing ??? I am guessing it is normal bc I am still early on??? Just made me a bit nervous that I felt her for a couple days and then today nothing.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> That's a pretty ring Addie, and beautiful snowflake B. I want a new charm for my bracelet, something symbolic for Lyra, maybe a star.
> 
> Jay bought me a pram when we found out i was pregnant with James, and a turtle for when i was going to have James its like a journey my pandora bracelet lolClick to expand...

My bracelet is too. I've got various charms from 18 to now, but not one for lyra yet. I got a cheque from my godfather yesterday so I think I might buy one with that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I already have these 2....

https://www.delightfuldaisy.com/images/0606-007-10_LRG.jpg

https://www.argento.co.uk/Images/Models/Full/2780.jpg

The turtles legs and arms move


----------



## Essie

I'm off to bed, night night all x


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> So baby b has been moving a good amount the past 2 days but today nothing ??? I am guessing it is normal bc I am still early on??? Just made me a bit nervous that I felt her for a couple days and then today nothing.

They're still so tiny addie that it will depend upon their position as to whether you can feel them I think. At least, that's how it is with just one baby :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Very true Kit :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Essie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my it's gone 11.30!! Night cycling wakes one up somewhat!! 

Nighty night folks, sleep tight :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Night B..loving Holly's cheeky little face in your avatar...cuteness personified :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Night :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Those tutus are wicked Addie!! I love the wild stuff you've got for your girls- we seem so restrained here in France by comparison. I'm going to get Holly a tutu and ballet shoes, inspired by you :thumbup: I can't wait to see pics of your girls in them! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Night B..loving Holly's cheeky little face in your avatar...cuteness personified :cloud9:

Well I was having identity confusion with essie over the santa hat, she's still wearing it but it's not so red and white as a pic now and I know who I am again:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight B, i was just looking at charms and came across a monkey holding a baby monkey and a hedgehog Luna would like :)


----------



## addie25

Awwww Holly needs a tutu she will look so cute!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

also a father christmas one for Kit ;)


----------



## kit_cat

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

*is shaving*


----------



## mummyApril

im off for a hot bath and bed night all 
x


----------



## kit_cat

Night April...I'm off to bed too, good night all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> goodnight B, i was just looking at charms and came across a monkey holding a baby monkey and a hedgehog Luna would like :)

Awww :cloud9: I just love hedgehogs! :happydance:

We are totally getting one when Rhyko is about 8. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Morning!! I am struggling a bit-Just over a week ago Esme was eating 9oz milk at each feed and then waking in the night for more (for those who don't know, this is a LOT) so I was recommended hungry baby milk which worked really well, but now she is teething she is struggling and only takes 4oz each feed not the recommended 6, is this enough milk?She seems happy and if I offer it again she SCREAMS!!!Eh Clare?!?! I am giving her few oz water too so I'm not so worried about her fluids just the food?


----------



## addie25

If she seems happy then she is prob satisfied. I am not an expert tho. :hugs:

3am and wide awake since 2am :dohh::shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy I'd just go with the flow, their appetite will always fluctuate for loads of reasons. If she seems in good spirits I'd not worry too much. 

I have Holly sitting on my head in bed, then belly flopping onto the bed from my head-least baby won't do that, at least at first! 

I need to Google low blood pressure, anyone know about it? It's been 100/60 for a bit and now is 95/54- does one need to do something in particular?


----------



## Crunchie

Morning love doves 

Hey lissy, Lauren has only started eating 8oz in the last couple of weeks and I am sure that's why she sleeps 12 hours now.... Could it be that the hungry baby milk leaving her satisfied- that sounds silly but does it mean they take less ?

Addie - those tutu's are amazing .... Do you promise to take a pic of all the clothes once they are all hanging up in their closet ??????


----------



## Mollykins

I feel so behind! I've only just now caught up and now I have go to bed. :dohh: Had a monster migraine today. :( My poor monkey family had to eat out for dinner tonight.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I feel so behind! I've only just now caught up and now I have go to bed. :dohh: Had a monster migraine today. :( My poor monkey family had to eat out for dinner tonight.

Molly! I had a monster migraine today, too. One of the worst of my life .

:shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

:( Rotten huh? It took 4 migraine pills this time and 7 hours of my day. So glad OH was home. :hugs:

How's Rhyko?


----------



## Essie

Lissy, a few weeks ago I was really struggling to get Lyra to feed. She was barely feeding at all compared to normal. Bethany told me not to worry, a baby won't let itself starve. Lyras weight gain was still what it should be, and eventually she went back to eating as she did before. I'm sure Esme will take what she needs.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope the headaches go away girls :hugs: When I first wrote that I wrote hedgehogs instead of headaches :dohh:

I just ate a chocolate wafer- must ask my gd doc if I'm allowed one or 2 of those a week. But I had my healthy yoghurt and fruit and some pistachios mid morning snack and was feeling dizzy shortly after so did my bloods thinking they were at 200 or something but they were 69 so that explains the dizziness and I ate a wafer :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :flower:

OH has taken Cara to get the weekly shop so I'm going to continue wrapping his presents :thumbup: Happy days :)

Hope everyone's Sundays are fab and fun filled :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna and Molly...sorry you had her and hers migraines..poopy :nope: I'm so glad I've never had such a thing, sounds awful :( Hope you're both better today :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Lissy I'd just go with the flow, their appetite will always fluctuate for loads of reasons. If she seems in good spirits I'd not worry too much.
> 
> I have Holly sitting on my head in bed, then belly flopping onto the bed from my head-least baby won't do that, at least at first!
> 
> I need to Google low blood pressure, anyone know about it? It's been 100/60 for a bit and now is 95/54- does one need to do something in particular?

Increase your sodium intake and start smoking :haha: I jest of course, I'm not sure what you do to bring the blood pressure up :-k


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hope the headaches go away girls :hugs: When I first wrote that I wrote hedgehogs instead of headaches :dohh:
> 
> I just ate a chocolate wafer- must ask my gd doc if I'm allowed one or 2 of those a week. But I had my healthy yoghurt and fruit and some pistachios mid morning snack and was feeling dizzy shortly after so did my bloods thinking they were at 200 or something but they were 69 so that explains the dizziness and I ate a wafer :shrug:

Oooo, low BP and low BS! :shock: You being so fit will of course lower your BP too...when I've been extremely fit in the past my BP was always in my boots!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Kit, I've just got myself some Marlboro and a some pork scratchings :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

I'm back! Left for a birth at 10:30 yesterday. 4th time mom (3 boys and now having a girl) living in a rural community in Darnall up the north coast. For those not on bbm, it's in a sugar cane farming community, fields and fields of sugar cane and a big processing plant nearby, and when I was driving to the house the women were harvesting sugar cane topless. I kept thinking, bet the turtles have never seen this :haha: It was horribly hot, that kind of sultry, oppressive heat that you know is going to lead to a thunder storm which will just make it hotter. She was not in established labour. Getting contractions but no good rhythm - one strong, one ok, a break and then start again. We went for a walk, and when we got back the storm hit. The electricity went out and we had candles out - felt very victorian boiling water on the gas stove for the pool and looking for linen by candle light. Anyway, we gave her a tiny bit of castor oil after dinner and sent her to bed and lay on the bed trying to sleep in the heat (didn't work). At 2am her husband came and said her waters had broken. We heard this deep sigh come from her room so we ran down teh passage and then caught the baby! Got them in the pool afterwards. All very peaceful and beautiful. Baby was born pink with a little wry smile on her face :cloud9: Anyway, got home around 7am, had some toast and a bath and went to bed. 

Hellishly hot today but I am staying in my room with my aircon on. DH's step brother who is 15 is here and I can't be bothered to get out of my hamam and put actual clothes on so I'm hiding out. My back and pubic ligament are killing me. I am going to have to see the chiro this week. Also will have to buy a cd player/radio for my car - 2 hours of driving after being awake all night, with no music to keep me awake was a challenge

i very much hope the next mom doesn't go into labour today. The trainee doula wasn't there so no help to "train" *read: clean and pack up the pool and carry stuff* :haha: But the husband was very helpful - very gentlemanly afrikaans man (commercial diver in Saudi so very strong to which was good)

So, lovely way to spend the weekend, but exhausticating

Before I left I dropped Toine at his girlfriend's party. It was an ice skating party. He's been ice skating once before so he was very keen to show off his moves on the ice. When he got there, he found out Azalea (the gf) has been taking lessons for 4 years and is quite a brilliant skater :blush: Took the wind out of his sails a bit:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG just saw xmas Holly avatar!!! TOOOOOOOOO cute!!!! Ovary twingingly cute!:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

she slept for 7 hours straight :wacko::wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hey..facebookers...check out Cara in her chavaroo :cloud9:

I had to restrain myself from making a chav comment :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how vegans survive gestational diabetes? :shock:
> 
> I wonder how vegans survive ANYTHING!Click to expand...

I was vegan for 18 months. 4 of those were pregnant. I used to dream about cheese...literally, dream about cheese every night! Then we went back to lacto-ovo-veg. Much much easier. The gay irishman is a raw vegan which really complicates things. I think that's why he comes to our cafe every day. I wonder what he does on sundays when we're closed :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

Random post: my current favourite song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbwjMmQq0ig


----------



## TrinityMom

I found Stopayne tablets and I can walk :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

It's oh so quiet, shhhh shhhh


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey..facebookers...check out Cara in her chavaroo :cloud9:
> 
> I had to restrain myself from making a chav comment :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha! Me too, I nearly forget sometimes the stuff that would only make sense to us and might upset other people :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Trin..that birth sounds amazing...and sudden! :haha: No wonder you are shattered though..I've no idea how you do it!


----------



## Essie

I think I've cracked calming Lyra in the night without picking her up. Singing several rounds of Soft Kitty and rubbing her tummy seems to do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Morning love doves
> 
> Hey lissy, Lauren has only started eating 8oz in the last couple of weeks and I am sure that's why she sleeps 12 hours now.... Could it be that the hungry baby milk leaving her satisfied- that sounds silly but does it mean they take less ?
> 
> Addie - those tutu's are amazing .... Do you promise to take a pic of all the clothes once they are all hanging up in their closet ??????

I sure will. March will be the month everything gets hung up because furniture is coming then.:thumbup:

Grin what an amazing story I would have loved to be there to experience that!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I think I've cracked calming Lyra in the night without picking her up. Singing several rounds of Soft Kitty and rubbing her tummy seems to do the trick :thumbup:

You need the Soft Kitty plush toy. I :brat: it!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I has a mango!


----------



## TrinityMom

YAY FOR MANGO DAY!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have spent the entire day in a hammam towel....the best :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Yay for mango day!!!!!


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think I've cracked calming Lyra in the night without picking her up. Singing several rounds of Soft Kitty and rubbing her tummy seems to do the trick :thumbup:
> 
> You need the Soft Kitty plush toy. I :brat: it!!!!Click to expand...

Yes! I want one, I hadn't seen it before you posted it on facebook a while ago.


----------



## addie25




----------



## addie25

Some new outfits. Don't know why they are sideways.


----------



## Sarachka

I wanna go shopping!!


----------



## addie25

Santa came early and left us a cat!!!!!!

Aww Nikki is so cute she loves it under the tree!!


----------



## poas

Sarah I can't actually wait to find out what flavour baby you are having!!!!!!! So exciting :)
Addie-those outfits are gorgeous, I want them all for Es!
Trin or indeed anyone who might know-Esme has white patches in her mouth-not like thrush cottage cheesey stuff, more like the palate has lost its colour and gone yellow ish white-kind of like when a tooth pushes except it is the roof of her mouth not gums? I am taking her to dr tomorrow-I am fine with her eating a bit less for a while if thats what she wants to do, but it seems like she WANTS milk just not the bottle, or maybe that her throat is sore? And she screams-I know screaming is the norm for most young babies but it is not for Esme and it is very clearly a pain cry iykwim?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Morning/afternoon turts! I'm just laying in bed waiting for mj to wake. Still haven't told him. I am thinking about doing it on Christmas? If things go well i'll be 6 wks and maybe have a scan pic that I can frame and wrap as a pressie? :-k 

I sneaked and took another test yesterday... Still preggy :haha: the line yesterday at 16 dpo was just as dark as the last one at 13 dpo so that will probably be my last frer. Can't wait for digi day tomorrow! :happydance:

Trin great birth story! I felt like I was actually there! 
Happy mango day Sarah! :dance: 
Addie your girls will be so well dressed! Very cute outfits!


----------



## poas

I'm not sure if I actually said Congratulations yet Newbie, or if I just thought it, but either way CONGRATULATIONS XXXXX


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs, get a damn ticker!!!


----------



## Sarachka

only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really


----------



## addie25

Sarah don't be nervous my doctor said even with twins I may not feel them properly till 20 weeks. Your little one is just fine :thumbup: I can't wait to find out what you are having!!!!


----------



## addie25

Newbie!!! You have some patience I would not be able to keep that from my DH I would be screaming it out loud!!!! I understand why you want to wait tho. It will be a great Christmas gift!!


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs you have much more patience than I do. Won't MJ realise there's no period? I think my OH would have realised that we're not having our once-a-month break from 'relations'


----------



## HollyMonkey

Afternoon folks:flower:

The MIL has just left, pleasant afternoon- as predicted I sat and knitted and we mainly chatted about her diabetic cat who she has to give insulin to and who occasionally has hypoglycemies.

THEN I had a heavenly nap while DH did some of the nattering, though on the whole when I put my head down to sleep is when baby starts partying but still it didn't take me too long to drift off and by golly it was :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Just eating salami and cream cheese and gherkins whorls of my own invention :munch: and am about to bake magic biscuits once the butter's softened up a bit.

*HAPPY MANGO DAY* twinno! :happydance:

Going to make a CUP OF TEA now:coffee::happydance:


----------



## Essie

Newbs I think it'd be a great Christmas surprise for MJ, but I admire you being able to hold out that long! I wanted to tell DH in a special way but broke down as soon as I'd taken the digi test!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Morning/afternoon turts! I'm just laying in bed waiting for mj to wake. Still haven't told him. I am thinking about doing it on Christmas? If things go well i'll be 6 wks and maybe have a scan pic that I can frame and wrap as a pressie? :-k
> 
> I sneaked and took another test yesterday... Still preggy :haha: the line yesterday at 16 dpo was just as dark as the last one at 13 dpo so that will probably be my last frer. Can't wait for digi day tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> Trin great birth story! I felt like I was actually there!
> Happy mango day Sarah! :dance:
> Addie your girls will be so well dressed! Very cute outfits!

You must have a very pregnancy condusive lifestyle, my DH would know in a shot if I was preggars if I didn't tell him, suddenly not having my wine in the evening or my coffee in the morning or going out running! Would be amazing if you could keep it as a Christmas surprise though! :xmas8:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really

Lier lier pant's on fire! :^o I've seeeeeen your bump in your photos! And as for movements my pregnancy book says with a first baby it's 20 weeks you start feeling them kick, and my pregnancy book knows _everything,_ even what shoes you whould wear :smug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really
> 
> Lier lier pant's on fire! :^o I've seeeeeen your bump in your photos! And as for movements my pregnancy book says with a first baby it's 20 weeks you start feeling them kick, and my pregnancy book knows _everything,_ even what shoes you whould wear :smug:Click to expand...

I swear it's got SMALLER! It's hardly there this week


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really
> 
> Lier lier pant's on fire! :^o I've seeeeeen your bump in your photos! And as for movements my pregnancy book says with a first baby it's 20 weeks you start feeling them kick, and my pregnancy book knows _everything,_ even what shoes you whould wear :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> I swear it's got SMALLER! It's hardly there this weekClick to expand...

Are you eating enough? Maybe you've lost weight and it just looks like your bump is smaller. You better be eating enough, Sezi! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Right from now on im staying in here! Baby club! full of crazy hormonal women that make everyone feel like bad parents!

i stay in here as i nuv u ladies :kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Morning/afternoon turts! I'm just laying in bed waiting for mj to wake. Still haven't told him. I am thinking about doing it on Christmas? If things go well i'll be 6 wks and maybe have a scan pic that I can frame and wrap as a pressie? :-k
> 
> I sneaked and took another test yesterday... Still preggy :haha: the line yesterday at 16 dpo was just as dark as the last one at 13 dpo so that will probably be my last frer. Can't wait for digi day tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> Trin great birth story! I felt like I was actually there!
> Happy mango day Sarah! :dance:
> Addie your girls will be so well dressed! Very cute outfits!
> 
> You must have a very pregnancy condusive lifestyle, my DH would know in a shot if I was preggars if I didn't tell him, suddenly not having my wine in the evening or my coffee in the morning or going out running! Would be amazing if you could keep it as a Christmas surprise though! :xmas8:Click to expand...

Tbh I think he already knows! :dohh: :haha: he knows my cycle pretty well so I think he has noticed my period hasn't started yet. Plus he keeps looking at me strangely as if I would be showing already! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww newbie congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Newbs, get a damn ticker!!!

I will as soon as we get back :haha: I can't be bothered to do it on my phone. I am 4wk + 1 today I think? Is that a poppy seed or an appleseed? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really
> 
> Lier lier pant's on fire! :^o I've seeeeeen your bump in your photos! And as for movements my pregnancy book says with a first baby it's 20 weeks you start feeling them kick, and my pregnancy book knows _everything,_ even what shoes you whould wear :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> I swear it's got SMALLER! It's hardly there this weekClick to expand...
> 
> Are you eating enough? Maybe you've lost weight and it just looks like your bump is smaller. You better be eating enough, Sezi! :hugs:Click to expand...

Weightloss in pregnancy doesn't change bump size but baby position can alter it, remember Kit didn't show until about 3rd tri!! Maybe baby is hiding out the back!

Ooooo that reminds me, my new friend has 2 uteri :shock: The docs were fascinated by her at her scans!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think it starts at 4 weeks so a poopy seed Newbs :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3e3bc287.jpg

My tree!


----------



## Sarachka

Alice's interpretation of the nativity barn scene

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bc2c8889.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really
> 
> Lier lier pant's on fire! :^o I've seeeeeen your bump in your photos! And as for movements my pregnancy book says with a first baby it's 20 weeks you start feeling them kick, and my pregnancy book knows _everything,_ even what shoes you whould wear :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> I swear it's got SMALLER! It's hardly there this weekClick to expand...
> 
> Are you eating enough? Maybe you've lost weight and it just looks like your bump is smaller. You better be eating enough, Sezi! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Weightloss in pregnancy doesn't change bump size but baby position can alter it, remember Kit didn't show until about 3rd tri!! Maybe baby is hiding out the back!
> 
> Ooooo that reminds me, my new friend has 2 uteri :shock: The docs were fascinated by her at her scans!Click to expand...

It will change it. If you have a bump with some fat on top then lose the fat then the bump size will change. We aren't all like you with pure bumps B


----------



## mummyApril

i had nothing when i was 19 weeks with Angel you have far more than i did


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really
> 
> Lier lier pant's on fire! :^o I've seeeeeen your bump in your photos! And as for movements my pregnancy book says with a first baby it's 20 weeks you start feeling them kick, and my pregnancy book knows _everything,_ even what shoes you whould wear :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> I swear it's got SMALLER! It's hardly there this weekClick to expand...
> 
> Are you eating enough? Maybe you've lost weight and it just looks like your bump is smaller. You better be eating enough, Sezi! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Weightloss in pregnancy doesn't change bump size but baby position can alter it, remember Kit didn't show until about 3rd tri!! Maybe baby is hiding out the back!
> 
> Ooooo that reminds me, my new friend has 2 uteri :shock: The docs were fascinated by her at her scans!Click to expand...
> 
> It will change it. If you have a bump with some fat on top then lose the fat then the bump size will change. We aren't all like you with pure bumps BClick to expand...

What iz fat? I do not know zis vord? :shrug: 

:rofl:

Yeah I just meant it in the don't worry sense, baby is in there and doing just fine whatever the outside looks like :thumbup: And that even if you get really skinny you'll still have a big bump by the end!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And God knows what my bump actually is because actual baby is low down, just above my pubes, and the bump is higher than the baby. Maybe my baby is growing in my bladder? Or I am turning into a reverse camel with a hump on my front? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tree looks fab Sarachka!:xmas9: I will post pic of mine but not tonight because I'm only a few rows from the end of one of my peg bags, and then I have some decorative stitches to add to them and I am highly motivated to do that this evening!


----------



## mummyApril

im in a shit mood sick to death of a lot of things! rant over


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have a sherry and some mince pies April :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i have neither, i am bathing the girls putting them to bed and going to bed myself


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello what did i miss??

I cant possibly catch up im shattered from a day and a half of full on wallpaper stripping, i tell you who ever invented chip board wall paper needs shooting !!! Bloody awful stuff i tell you, thank goodness its only in Nathanials room 


Loved all the recent pics on bbm girls i have been looking and commenting when i could 

Hope your all well and hopefully some of you recieve your parcels tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## HollyMonkey

April!! Hayley's post just reminded me- there's a package addressed to Faye and Angel on it's way to you and it's really *not* a Christmas present but just a couple of tiny things I got ages ago, when you sent me the doppler, and I've been waiting to finish Jame's present but with Xmas coming I decided to just send them anyway since I'm being slow about the homemade turtle gifts! So they can open it straight away :thumbup: Hope you feel better for a bath lovely xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Some pictures before I retire for the evening

My boys while I was bra shopping


The baby from this morning


27 week bumpage


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtle doves

Debating whether to go to work tomorrow or stay home and rest...:-k still have to wake up early to take DH in so I'll see
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies !!!

Trin you look amazing..... - I think you should rest tomorrow xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Hugs April Xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Night Trin love the bra piccy seen it just on FB!!

So have i missed anything??


----------



## new mummy2010

oh yes forgot to say you must stay home and rest after your super mammoth shift at the birth , you deserve that.


----------



## mummyApril

ah B youre so lovely thankyou looking forward to receiving them :)


----------



## mummyApril

if i talk baby to James he laughs at me lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin!! Your bump has bumped!! :cloud9: You must rest up with BnB tomorrow, deffo! Well done by the way on the birth, you're such a wonderful woman :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Gooooooooooood evening lovely turts :flower:

Off to catch up after another mammoth day of wrapping/card writing etc. I'm so close to being finished now though. Just a couple of odds and ends and then :yipee:

HOORAH! :happydance:

Anyway......hope you've all had fabbo weekends :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just done my last bloodsugar of the week- a week of greens :yipee: -despite the close shave last night! The week before last was also all greens, with just the cabaret evening where I didn't test. So having a celebratory slice of toast and a couple of magic biscuits and tea to celebrate. And thus ends and thus begins another week of sugar control...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Shit Kit! Your post has just made me remember that I've forgotten to do my Christmas cards today :dohh: Dumbo loobrushpants, I knew there was something I had to do today!!


----------



## poas

Esme is poorly. I am tired and worried which is a shitty combination-I did however pick up a bargain swing today which Esme is asleep in now.
One of my friends has really stressed me out-I described how Esme is and that she barely eats and when she does it is when she is almost asleep or not sat on me (ie; sat in swing/against pillows) and that she keeps suddenly screaming out-my friend proceeded to tell me about a woman from her nct class who's baby did all this and then found out baby's brain was swollen through a virus!! The baby is now fine, I am not.
I just want to add-I am not a 'worrier' mum, I don't hear a cough and assume meningitis, but this is horrible :(


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I has a mango!

Go Man-go!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Trin wow your bump has def had a growth spurt!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Ohh Lissy BIG FAT HUGS FOR YOU AND ESME AND A MASSIVE SLAP FOR THE FRIEND, silly woman tut tut. why tell you that ? there are alot of colds,coughs etc about and tummy bugs as April knows all to well about dont you lovely , i would trust your own motherly instincts with Esme hunny she is your baba and you will almost defo know when you need medical advice or gp appointments i hope she is more her self tomorrow nuv you xx


----------



## poas

new mummy2010 said:


> Ohh Lissy BIG FAT HUGS FOR YOU AND ESME AND A MASSIVE SLAP FOR THE FRIEND, silly woman tut tut. why tell you that ? there are alot of colds,coughs etc about and tummy bugs as April knows all to well about dont you lovely , i would trust your own motherly instincts with Esme hunny she is your baba and you will almost defo know when you need medical advice or gp appointments i hope she is more her self tomorrow nuv you xx

Thankyou, I am going to call gp in morning and see what they say-rather be safe than sorry x


----------



## new mummy2010

WoW sEzI iS a MaNgOOOOO!!!! wOo FrIcKiN hOo!!!! 

Tis going so quick yours and B's pregnancy poor Trin and Emandi seem to have been preggo for flippin ages hehe!!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Sarah I can't actually wait to find out what flavour baby you are having!!!!!!! So exciting :)
> Addie-those outfits are gorgeous, I want them all for Es!
> Trin or indeed anyone who might know-Esme has white patches in her mouth-not like thrush cottage cheesey stuff, more like the palate has lost its colour and gone yellow ish white-kind of like when a tooth pushes except it is the roof of her mouth not gums? I am taking her to dr tomorrow-I am fine with her eating a bit less for a while if thats what she wants to do, but it seems like she WANTS milk just not the bottle, or maybe that her throat is sore? And she screams-I know screaming is the norm for most young babies but it is not for Esme and it is very clearly a pain cry iykwim?

Lissy...any white patchy stuff in Esme's mouth I would only guess at thrush :shrug: The doc will know I'm sure though. Also, her eating pattern...Cara's has been all over the place at times, probably even more than I realise due to the ignorance that comes with BFing. Like has already been said, I wouldn't worry too much unless the doc thinks otherwise :hugs: Let us know how you get on at the doctors :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3e3bc287.jpg
> 
> My tree!

Lovely tree!!!!!!!!


POAS: I worry a lot as we all know but I was not worried when you said what was going on. Babies have phases where they eat more at times and less at others. I would just consult a doctor to make yourself feel better. I hate when people tell you scary stories like that!! My friends know not to tell me stories like that because they will regret with when I call them a million times in a panic lol.

Howeverrrrr DH freaked me out because he said on the front page of a news paper this week a 44 year old lady died after having a c-section. Now I know, I know this is very rare and we don't know what her situation was, what issues she had prior the the c-section that could have cause the outcome buttttt now I am scared out of my mind and DO NOT want a c-section.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Morning/afternoon turts! I'm just laying in bed waiting for mj to wake. Still haven't told him. I am thinking about doing it on Christmas? If things go well i'll be 6 wks and maybe have a scan pic that I can frame and wrap as a pressie? :-k
> 
> I sneaked and took another test yesterday... Still preggy :haha: the line yesterday at 16 dpo was just as dark as the last one at 13 dpo so that will probably be my last frer. Can't wait for digi day tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> Trin great birth story! I felt like I was actually there!
> Happy mango day Sarah! :dance:
> Addie your girls will be so well dressed! Very cute outfits!

CANNOT WAIT FOR YOUR SACRED DIGI!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin Tori has definitely has popped out gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

im going to write out my cards now but i will be in bed by 10! no excuses as my anxiety is bad (keep thinking iv got a blood clot) but as soon as im asleep im asleep and in the morning il be ok!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lissy: :hugs: shes probably not feeling herself cos of her teething.but call drs anyway.


Baby clinic: what happens? do u just turn up? HV said freya doesnt need to be weighed until new yr but i want her weighed now :(


love the christmas tree! i must put mine up soon! :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really

You do have a little bump Sezi and from what I can see in your pot pics, more than I had! It's still early too, you still won't feel all the movements of bebe yet..but try sitting very still and quiet and drinking something ice cold. It worked for me when I was getting all paranoid. Oh...and I've had my epiphany for you for sex of la bebe, sort of :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really
> 
> Lier lier pant's on fire! :^o I've seeeeeen your bump in your photos! And as for movements my pregnancy book says with a first baby it's 20 weeks you start feeling them kick, and my pregnancy book knows _everything,_ even what shoes you whould wear :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> I swear it's got SMALLER! It's hardly there this weekClick to expand...
> 
> Are you eating enough? Maybe you've lost weight and it just looks like your bump is smaller. You better be eating enough, Sezi! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Weightloss in pregnancy doesn't change bump size but baby position can alter it, remember Kit didn't show until about 3rd tri!! Maybe baby is hiding out the back!
> 
> Ooooo that reminds me, my new friend has 2 uteri :shock: The docs were fascinated by her at her scans!Click to expand...

2 uteri :shock: Sacrebleu!!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really
> 
> You do have a little bump Sezi and from what I can see in your pot pics, more than I had! It's still early too, you still won't feel all the movements of bebe yet..but try sitting very still and quiet and drinking something ice cold. It worked for me when I was getting all paranoid. Oh...and I've had my epiphany for you for sex of la bebe, sort of :thumbup:Click to expand...


Well what is your epiphany oh wise one?!


----------



## mummyApril

James just giggled in his sleep :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TRIN! Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! You have gone bumptastic my lovely! Gorge :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

my friend has recently found out she is preggo again only tried once lucky begger she has two uterus's too some peeps get it all hey!!

lovely trees ladies, im struggling to find the pics of addies clothes?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i have neither, i am bathing the girls putting them to bed and going to bed myself

:hugs: Nuv you.


----------



## addie25

Trin you look great!!! Fab bump!!:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

addie25 said:


> View attachment 310203
> 
> 
> View attachment 310204
> 
> 
> View attachment 310205
> 
> 
> View attachment 310206
> 
> 
> View attachment 310207

Here ya go page 6511.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have neither, i am bathing the girls putting them to bed and going to bed myself
> 
> :hugs: Nuv you.Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks Kit nuv ya too x


----------



## mummyApril

B did you set up Hollys bed? x


----------



## new mummy2010

gorge addie ....i just stalked your posts on your profile hehe and found them xx


----------



## addie25

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## addie25

Most of these outfits are gifts. I have to go and buy some more as well. I need to get infant outfits and 0-3 because I am assuming they will be small and fit into those for a bit. Most of these outfits are a bit bigger so thats great for later on.


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh Addie - 

I got to but some 3-6 months recently ....was very exciting !!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

April James looks adorable and scrum-a-liscious in his elf outfit a very cheeky adorable elf at that !!

Hey Luna did you see my house pictures? Hopefully get the end product up by friday evening ,this decorating larlk is tiring though!!

Im sad we cant put our tree up till ike probably next sunday , ''well you will move the weekend before christmas Hayley wont you!'' *tells ones self off*


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Esme is poorly. I am tired and worried which is a shitty combination-I did however pick up a bargain swing today which Esme is asleep in now.
> One of my friends has really stressed me out-I described how Esme is and that she barely eats and when she does it is when she is almost asleep or not sat on me (ie; sat in swing/against pillows) and that she keeps suddenly screaming out-my friend proceeded to tell me about a woman from her nct class who's baby did all this and then found out baby's brain was swollen through a virus!! The baby is now fine, I am not.
> I just want to add-I am not a 'worrier' mum, I don't hear a cough and assume meningitis, but this is horrible :(

I'm sorry but your friend's comment wasn't very helpful Lissy...it would be a complete miracle if Esme just happened to have something which is clearly a rare occurence like the other baby. Please do not take this to heart...she probably did not meant to scare the crap out of you. Esme may or may not have something teething related or straightforward...let the doctor do the diagnosing my lovely :hugs: She'll be a wee hungry baby again in no time :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Ohhh Addie -
> 
> I got to but some 3-6 months recently ....was very exciting !!!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

I also think i will end up been offline for a few days when we first move if stupid sky have anything to do with it!! I will miss you all and will know for defo if i will lose it or not tomorrow


Yyay ''LITTLE MIX'' WON X FACTOR NUV THEM LIL GIRLS


----------



## Essie

Clare, at my baby clinic you just turn up. They advise us to go once a month.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> only 8 days until the scan. I'm freaking out about it bc I really don't seem to have a bump or movements really
> 
> You do have a little bump Sezi and from what I can see in your pot pics, more than I had! It's still early too, you still won't feel all the movements of bebe yet..but try sitting very still and quiet and drinking something ice cold. It worked for me when I was getting all paranoid. Oh...and I've had my epiphany for you for sex of la bebe, sort of :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what is your epiphany oh wise one?!Click to expand...

I think it's a girl


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just ordered some baby scales :) they are rather expensive though :(


----------



## Sarachka

Yay I'm so happy for little mix!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Lissy 

sorry about the stoopid "mate" and her comments , I have had moments when Lauren as screamed whilst eating .... its horrible 

you know her best and you will all feel better after you have seen the gp xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley..are you winning with the decor? It's always a nightmare during but when it's all done, you'll stand back and admire your hard work :thumbup: 

Hope you're not offline too long..you know how much we gab! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We KNOW Sarachka's is a girl Kit, it's got a nubbus flattus!

Feeling extremely :smug: because I've finished the knitting and decorative stitch part of my peg bag, just got to sew it all together tomorrow :happydance: So off to bed with my :smug: ness now!

We didn't get round to putting the bed up, what with my MIL here, so it will probably sit around in the garage for ages now until DH gets a chance to. But the munkie hasn't clambered out of her cot at all recently, so we're in no rush for the moment. So long as she's in it before baby arrives, so we have the cot for baby!

I'm going to make a planets mobile if it's a boyster, and that big picture of all the toy cars I painted ages ago will look FAB in his room. And if it's a girl I'll not do planets but little colourful crochet balls as a garland.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Lissy poor Esme but she'll be fine- it's the season for bugs and viruses and a quick trip to the docs and she'll be right as rain really soon :hugs:

Hayley good luck with house decorating! Don't be offline for too long or you'll have penalties and a fine :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> WoW sEzI iS a MaNgOOOOO!!!! wOo FrIcKiN hOo!!!!
> 
> Tis going so quick yours and B's pregnancy poor Trin and Emandi seem to have been preggo for flippin ages hehe!!!

This is so true! Especially Emandi, she's been pregnant for about 4yrs! And Cassie and Trin for about 2yrs. Sarachka and I have just got our BFPs though


----------



## Sarachka

Ok this photo will make y'all think I'm a complete dick head saying I had no bump but it really does depend on my position and posture. 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/107fc535.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> WoW sEzI iS a MaNgOOOOO!!!! wOo FrIcKiN hOo!!!!
> 
> Tis going so quick yours and B's pregnancy poor Trin and Emandi seem to have been preggo for flippin ages hehe!!!
> 
> This is so true! Especially Emandi, she's been pregnant for about 4yrs! And Cassie and Trin for about 2yrs. Sarachka and I have just got our BFPs thoughClick to expand...


I feel like Addie's over taken me!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> We KNOW Sarachka's is a girl Kit, it's got a nubbus flattus!
> 
> Feeling extremely :smug: because I've finished the knitting and decorative stitch part of my peg bag, just got to sew it all together tomorrow :happydance: So off to bed with my :smug: ness now!
> 
> We didn't get round to putting the bed up, what with my MIL here, so it will probably sit around in the garage for ages now until DH gets a chance to. But the munkie hasn't clambered out of her cot at all recently, so we're in no rush for the moment. So long as she's in it before baby arrives, so we have the cot for baby!
> 
> I'm going to make a planets mobile if it's a boyster, and that big picture of all the toy cars I painted ages ago will look FAB in his room. And if it's a girl I'll not do planets but little colourful crochet balls as a garland.

Nubbus flattus/nubbus stickyuppus...'tis all the same to me. I am going by my epiphanys and nothing else...same for you, you girl hatcher you! :winkwink:

Meant to say..I'm glad you're not too sad about Holly's big girl bed graduation...it's the only way to make way for her sister :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I def feel like I have been pregnant foreverrrrrrrr. Sarah if that is your bump laying down it's a real true bump. My bump looks nothing like that laying down. You have a lovely bump!!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hayley..are you winning with the decor? It's always a nightmare during but when it's all done, you'll stand back and admire your hard work :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're not offline too long..you know how much we gab! :haha:

Getting there Kit and B:thumbup:

Its tedious steaming away making my hair curl :haha:

but yes cant wait to post pics of the finished house we are so excited to have a house with bluddy stairs and everything:happydance::thumbup::dohh:


just glad i posted my turtle christmas post because this week will be mad busy:wacko::wacko:

im hoping it will only be a couple of days offline after we have actually moved in but Dave from home move at sky is meant to call me back between 2-3pm tomorrow as he culdnt sort it due to system error and afetr my previous troubles have bagged a free phoneline move worth 39 quid and also 6 months half price on my unlimited broadband :thumbup:so not all pooey i guess


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ok this photo will make y'all think I'm a complete dick head saying I had no bump but it really does depend on my position and posture.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/107fc535.jpg

Yep....dick head! :winkwink:

Gorge bump m'love :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night turtle personages, I hope you all have lovely restorative night's sleep and wake up all refreshed with rosy cheeks and bright eyes and much joy in your hearts and a grand appetite for a tasty breakfast :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Ok this photo will make y'all think I'm a complete dick head saying I had no bump but it really does depend on my position and posture.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/107fc535.jpg

yep sez you are a 1st class dick head judging by the size of that bad boy bump!!!!:haha:** no pun intended there!!**:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

B did you finish your ''commisioned'' artwork?? and the conkers??

im sleepy and all wallpaper steamered out hell yeaahhhh!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Night night turtle personages, I hope you all have lovely restorative night's sleep and wake up all refreshed with rosy cheeks and bright eyes and much joy in your hearts and a grand appetite for a tasty breakfast :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

What? No over the top fond farewells?:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Told you you were a pants on fire lier Sarachkins, that's a splendid bump!!:xmas8:


----------



## Sarachka

The angle of the pic really does make it look looooooooads bigger than it is. Im not exactly laying down, just sitting in a very in-ladylike position all slouched on the sofa.


----------



## new mummy2010

Well ladies,babies,children,toddlers,bumps and pets im off to beddybyes now nuv you all i may appear tomorrow evening xxx


----------



## addie25

Here are my bump pics. One standing, one sitting.


----------



## kit_cat

Night Bethany and Hayley :hugs:


----------



## addie25

hahahah that first bump pic is upside down!!!! ahahahahahha

Edit: they are both upside down. Why do my pictures keep coming out upside down when I post them??


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> View attachment 310417
> 
> 
> View attachment 310419
> 
> 
> Here are my bump pics. One standing, one sitting.

Yay! Festive bump pics :happydance: Wow, your little girls are growing very well :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I've made quite alot of progress on the comissioned one but want to make my Christmas presents now, so will finish the other side of Christmas. I have no deadline for it but deffo want it out the way by baby birth since it will be a hassle cleaning oil paint off my baby, so will attack the second half after Christmas. I had a technical hitch which put me back a bit- on drying some of the paints became transluscent and you could see the sketched outlines underneath so i had to sand some areas down and gesso them and restart which was pooey so I'm now doing an acrylic base coat which is making it take much longer but at least the colours have the punch I want them to. And I finished one conker picture but have 2 others that will have to be finished next conker drop, it comes round quickly though, conker season

It's our knitted turtle mascot who is taking a while to finish, the gestation period for knitted turtles is quite long but I'm hoping he'll be born soon!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow your bump is looking marvellous Addie, you're gonna get soooooo big I reckon! I met a lady expecting twins in a shop and she had a BUMP!!


----------



## kit_cat

OMG...I nuv my OH.

We are watching Elf (nuv nuv nuv) and at the beginning where the nun is putting the baby to sleep in his cot, OH says "you can't put a baby to sleep like that...he'll freeze!" He's such a daddy :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

LOL yes I will get BIG. I think I will wake up one day and be huge. My bump has not really changed in the past 3 weeks so hoping it stays small for a bit so I don't get 2 uncomfortable 2 quickly.


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> OMG...I nuv my OH.
> 
> We are watching Elf (nuv nuv nuv) and at the beginning where the nun is putting the baby to sleep in his cot, OH says "you can't put a baby to sleep like that...he'll freeze!" He's such a daddy :cloud9:

Awww that is 2 cuteeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

B we need a new bump picture from you!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> LOL yes I will get BIG. I think I will wake up one day and be huge. My bump has not really changed in the past 3 weeks so hoping it stays small for a bit so I don't get 2 uncomfortable 2 quickly.

Yeah, you'll likely wake up one morning and feel like you've grown overnight! I can't wait to watch you grow :happydance: (not too big too soon though :hugs:)


----------



## addie25

Yes agreed not 2 big 2 quick!!


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I meant to comment on your girl name - Brielle! I like that. I also am a lover of 'elle' names. Had Rhyko been a girl he would have been called Adrielle. Like Adrienne but with Elle at the end instead. So pretty :)


----------



## addie25

That is a pretty name!!

I don't think we will go with Brielle. DH said he isn't in love with it and I am not in love with it. I thought we had one name picked out, Emma. DH picked it and I got used to it and liked it but then he said he wasn't sure. We are so bad at picking names!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Luna :hi:

I'm so upset that I can't see your clip of Rhyko on FB. I can't play any media clips that people post on there now...I don't know why? 

Is everything still going well?


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Ok this photo will make y'all think I'm a complete dick head saying I had no bump but it really does depend on my position and posture.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/107fc535.jpg

beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hayley..are you winning with the decor? It's always a nightmare during but when it's all done, you'll stand back and admire your hard work :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're not offline too long..you know how much we gab! :haha:
> 
> Getting there Kit and B:thumbup:
> 
> Its tedious steaming away making my hair curl :haha:
> 
> but yes cant wait to post pics of the finished house we are so excited to have a house with bluddy stairs and everything:happydance::thumbup::dohh:
> 
> 
> just glad i posted my turtle christmas post because this week will be mad busy:wacko::wacko:
> 
> im hoping it will only be a couple of days offline after we have actually moved in but Dave from home move at sky is meant to call me back between 2-3pm tomorrow as he culdnt sort it due to system error and afetr my previous troubles have bagged a free phoneline move worth 39 quid and also 6 months half price on my unlimited broadband :thumbup:so not all pooey i guessClick to expand...

you wont love them stairs when you have to hoover them all the time lol


----------



## mummyApril

night all i missed everyone, was writing out cards x


----------



## mummyApril

Luna that video of Rhyko just made me cry (good tears)! he is so adorable and amazingly happy! the love he has in his eyes for you is :cloud9: and he did say hello daddy lol! aw he is cute! i nuv him!


----------



## LunaLady

Aww, thank you April! He is a sweet boy, now! Much happier since he started breastfeeding! I think because I am so much more relaxed.

kit - can you update your flash player?
Can you watch YouTube videos at all? I can try uploading it there :) then B can watch it, too ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Trin and Sezi and Addie! Loverly bumps :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry I haven't been very active girls, I am keeping up but it is hard for me to type out posts while nursing. I have to use the mouse and an on screen keyboard and WOW does that take forever to type out stuff. But I am keeping up and I nuv you all!

I have been trying to get my little gifties finished, but I just cannot find the time. Rhyko is quite the nursling and is making up for lost time, I think. He really likes to comfort nurse - where he's not actually swallowing, but just sleep nursing. It is cute and I am happy to be his pacifier- I think it is great for us bonding wise.

ALSO my parents came over yesterday and helped us nearly finish Rhyko's nursery room!!! I will take pictures. And my hair, too. ;)


----------



## addie25

I am so happy Rhyko is doing so well :thumbup: He loves to be with his mommy, you relax him and make him feel nice and safe :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Here is a better picture that is not upside down. DH took this one :thumbup:

My butt looks small in this pic lol but I went from a size small underwear to a large!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Addie!! What a perfect bump!


----------



## addie25

I have had a big day or saying "No"

1. I went to the store and when I went to pay for the camera case they guy goes 
Sales person:"This one doesn't have a price tag, can you go get another one?"
Me:"No" In a very sweet voice
Sales person "Ill come with you"
Me "No...I am pregnant I don't want to walk across the store again"
Sales Person "Ok, I'll get it"

2. I had just finished dinner and our friends were coming over so DH goes

DH "If you empty the dishwasher I will load it"
Me "No, I don't want 2" In a very sweet voice
DH "AHAHHAHAHA, you are funny"

The word no just comes out, but I say it very nicely.


----------



## addie25

Thanks Luna :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Seriously need to convince myself I am not going to die overnight!


----------



## addie25

April why do you think you are going to die over night?


----------



## poas

I am so tired :(


----------



## poas

Addie lovely bump,Luna glad to hear you so much more positive-you sound like you are really enjoying Rhyko now,that's great :)
April-Did you stop taking your pill? I hope you soon feel better xx
Hayley I am really happy for you and your new house :) can't wait to see pics of it all finished xx


----------



## Essie

Lovely bumps Addie, Sarah and Trin. 

Lissy, did you have a bad night with Esme or just couldn't sleep? :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I miss my lappy. :( Makes catching up hard... I missed loads now.


----------



## Sarachka

Monday, Y U Arrive??!!??!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning dudes:flower:

Weigh is was just as I was hoping since I'd worked really hard on my recipes this week and and up 0.5..... exactly to where I was the week before last:dohh:

So it goes...

48.8
49.3
48.8
49.3 :fool:

But just you wait and see, I'll go UP this week, not back to 48.8!!!:wacko: But feeling big and strong and superfit :bodyb: So sad though, at the end of this week the pool closes for the Christmas Hols :cry::cry::cry::cry:

And my other Monday statistic is my fasting bloods, 80 :thumbup: Perfectus. Blood pressure still low but when I Googled it pregnancy, diabetes and sport were 3 of the causes of it so I don't think I need to look much further:shrug: 

Activities planned for Monday:

Clean out all the animals
Write my Christmas cards
Finish my peg bag
Work on DH's embroidered chickens
Research this week's recipes
Buy ingredients for Turkish style stuffed aubergines


----------



## HollyMonkey

When do you get ML Sarachka? You'll have a ball! Sewing!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B we need a new bump picture from you!! :thumbup:

Here's the one the BBM clan got last week from the pool- I'm wearing my maternity swimsuit for the first time this pregnancy !:happydance: Room to move and room to grow! It was much more comfortable:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111209-00661.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I took a close up of Holly's cardigan for Sarachka on Saturday on my phone at the pool...and while I'm at it this is Holly and Rose after baby swimmers, Holly would like to show you all her chocolate bar I think:haha: She's wearing the woollen dress I made her, it's still too long but very warm and she looks so cute and eccentric in it and has stripey green and pink tights on which you can't see but they're adorable too. The dress will fit her properly next year:haha: I'm going to make dungarees if it's a boy :baby:
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20111210-00664.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2









Marly-le-Roi-20111210-00665.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2









Marly-le-Roi-20111210-00663.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

It is a chocolate _muesli_ bar by the way, just in case anyone was thinking of calling French social services :haha:

Lunes that's fabbo that you're chillaxin with Rhyko now :hugs:

Right, off to attack that list of mine...laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning y'all 

Munkie and addie - those bumps are yummy 

Lauren slept till 8 this morning, I think I an going delirious with all this sleep 

Let us know how Esme gets on at the gp lissy x 
Luna - RHyko looked gorge in that video ...Lauren is making those sounds now and it's lovely x
Good luck with the stripping Hayley,lovely house pics xx

Has Kit been lost under a sea of Christmas Cards .... I really have been meaning to send mine by I think I have run out of time...ahhhhhhh

April - hugs my darling 

Xxxx
Sorry for the spelling - feeding one handed xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Mat leave will start around the beginning of April. Not exactly sure when to start it really!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Aww, thank you April! He is a sweet boy, now! Much happier since he started breastfeeding! I think because I am so much more relaxed.
> 
> kit - can you update your flash player?
> Can you watch YouTube videos at all? I can try uploading it there :) then B can watch it, too ;)

Luna..I can watch vidoes anywhere else except from FB :shrug: I think there might be some sort of problem with FB as my friend also has the same issue. If you could upload to Youtube then you could post a link on here too :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Ok....gp is USELESS. I just rang after getting Harri to school and they said they have no appointments left!! I explained it's for a 10 wk old baby and she said to call nhs direct or go to a and e if I'm that concerned!!! As it is, she seems better, she is having 4oz per feed although last night she didnt go to bed till 10 and was up at 4.30am,but that IS still 6.5hrs-I am just used to more I guess! I gave her some teething powders last night and a dose of calpol and she stopped pulling on her ear and hasn't been as screamy since so fingers crossed she is over the worst...now she just has weird diarrhoea-lovely!
Thankyou for all putting up with me whinge, I just was worried-I have got to the sort of panicky impending doom stage Kit mentioned...I shall get over it :)
Tonight we have to put Esme into her cot in her own room as she is too long for her bassinette :( the friend I bought it from's son was 8 months old before he outgrew it!!!!
So off to buy baby monitors we go! I hope you all have splendid Mondays xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Thanks to turtle orders, I have taken the day off :thumbup: I dropped DH and the boys off and came back and slept. MIL said the boys could come to her and FIL every day when I'm at work and we had no maid. So we dropped them off and now it's a big surprise :shrug: I don't understand. Anyway, I got some sleep and now just chillaxing. I'll go out to the shops just now and get something for dinner because I have no dinner plan at all

I ate SOOOOOOOOOO much junk food this weekend but hardly any real food. Ended up losing 0.5kg...how does that happen :shrug: Last week I was on 3.1kg total gain for the pregnancy. Glad it's slowed down a bit - had 2 weeks of scary 0.5 and 0.7kg up...didn't like that :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> my friend has recently found out she is preggo again only tried once lucky begger she has two uterus's too some peeps get it all hey!!
> 
> lovely trees ladies, im struggling to find the pics of addies clothes?

My mw had a woman who had a baby. Next baby, at 8 weeks, she was told there was no heart beat. She went for a d&c. AFterwards she said she still felt pregnant. SO she did a test and it was positive. Of course, the dr thought she was :wacko: DId a scan and discovered she was pregnant but in a second uterus. She had 2 uteri and 2 vaginal openings. How the hell did they miss that with the first pregnancy and with the scans :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## emandi

Lovely bumps you have there Trin, Sarachka and Addie!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Ok....gp is USELESS. I just rang after getting Harri to school and they said they have no appointments left!! I explained it's for a 10 wk old baby and she said to call nhs direct or go to a and e if I'm that concerned!!! As it is, she seems better, she is having 4oz per feed although last night she didnt go to bed till 10 and was up at 4.30am,but that IS still 6.5hrs-I am just used to more I guess! I gave her some teething powders last night and a dose of calpol and she stopped pulling on her ear and hasn't been as screamy since so fingers crossed she is over the worst...now she just has weird diarrhoea-lovely!
> Thankyou for all putting up with me whinge, I just was worried-I have got to the sort of panicky impending doom stage Kit mentioned...I shall get over it :)
> Tonight we have to put Esme into her cot in her own room as she is too long for her bassinette :( the friend I bought it from's son was 8 months old before he outgrew it!!!!
> So off to buy baby monitors we go! I hope you all have splendid Mondays xx

That's really crappy of your GP. Our surgery will always see a baby the same day. Could they get one of the Doctors to call you? Then you could at least describe her symptoms and get peace of mind.


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Here's my tree..



Hope everyone is well...happy Mondays :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Trin glad you're having a day to rest. You deserve to put your feet up and relax. 

B your bloods look good :thumbup: love the pics of Holly. Glad you clarified it was a muesli chocolate bar, I was just googling for French social services :haha:


----------



## Essie

I love the pictures of everyone's trees. I'm going to put the lights on ours this morning and then I'll take a picture. I want to finish my cards today, and tomorrow I'm meeting my mum in town to hopefully finish off my shopping. This week all our baby clubs finish, and on Thursday I have my works Christmas meal which will also be the first time I've left Lyra (I know, terrible mother, should've left her before now). I need to have a bit of a fashion show and choose what to wear :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Ok....gp is USELESS. I just rang after getting Harri to school and they said they have no appointments left!! I explained it's for a 10 wk old baby and she said to call nhs direct or go to a and e if I'm that concerned!!! As it is, she seems better, she is having 4oz per feed although last night she didnt go to bed till 10 and was up at 4.30am,but that IS still 6.5hrs-I am just used to more I guess! I gave her some teething powders last night and a dose of calpol and she stopped pulling on her ear and hasn't been as screamy since so fingers crossed she is over the worst...now she just has weird diarrhoea-lovely!
> Thankyou for all putting up with me whinge, I just was worried-I have got to the sort of panicky impending doom stage Kit mentioned...I shall get over it :)
> Tonight we have to put Esme into her cot in her own room as she is too long for her bassinette :( the friend I bought it from's son was 8 months old before he outgrew it!!!!
> So off to buy baby monitors we go! I hope you all have splendid Mondays xx

Sounds like a mild ear infection Lissy. Doesn't sound like it needs any treatment other than what you are doing :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Here's my tree..
> 
> View attachment 310575
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well...happy Mondays :hugs:

That's very pretty :thumbup: You can see you have no children "helping" you - all the decorations are evena nd it doesn't look like a christmas elf threw up on it :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

When I stood up just now it felt like there was a stone in my pubic region and that area feels very tight when I'm on my feet. Is this normal?!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I love the pictures of everyone's trees. I'm going to put the lights on ours this morning and then I'll take a picture. I want to finish my cards today, and tomorrow I'm meeting my mum in town to hopefully finish off my shopping. This week all our baby clubs finish, and on Thursday I have my works Christmas meal which will also be the first time I've left Lyra (I know, terrible mother, should've left her before now). I need to have a bit of a fashion show and choose what to wear :-k

The first time is always the hardest. I was sort of forced into it with CH'ien because there was a Smashing Pumpkins concert when he was 6 weeks old but I was so worried the whole time


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> When I stood up just now it felt like there was a stone in my pubic region and that area feels very tight when I'm on my feet. Is this normal?!

That's a bebe :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Is there a turtle called Alena that I've somehow overlooked? :shrug: Got a friend request and she's friends with all the turtles but I have no memory :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Is there a turtle called Alena that I've somehow overlooked? :shrug: Got a friend request and she's friends with all the turtles but I have no memory :wacko:


It's emand8i!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Is there a turtle called Alena that I've somehow overlooked? :shrug: Got a friend request and she's friends with all the turtles but I have no memory :wacko:
> 
> 
> It's emand8i!!Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Well I feel stupid now :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

morning everyone, my fenugreek is here but it says on the back - warning: do not use if pregnant or nursing :/


----------



## TrinityMom

https://edition.cnn.com/2011/12/11/living/cnn-heroes/index.html

I watched a documentary on her a while back. She is amazing


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Addie lovely bump,Luna glad to hear you so much more positive-you sound like you are really enjoying Rhyko now,that's great :)
> April-Did you stop taking your pill? I hope you soon feel better xx
> Hayley I am really happy for you and your new house :) can't wait to see pics of it all finished xx

thanks hun, yeah i stopped taking it the other day :/


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> morning everyone, my fenugreek is here but it says on the back - warning: do not use if pregnant or nursing :/

Almost all herbs to - just to cover the company. It's safe :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Off to make egg on toast for lunch. I'm starved!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

how is Esme doing Lissy?


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning y'all
> 
> Munkie and addie - those bumps are yummy
> 
> Lauren slept till 8 this morning, I think I an going delirious with all this sleep
> 
> Let us know how Esme gets on at the gp lissy x
> Luna - RHyko looked gorge in that video ...Lauren is making those sounds now and it's lovely x
> Good luck with the stripping Hayley,lovely house pics xx
> 
> Has Kit been lost under a sea of Christmas Cards .... I really have been meaning to send mine by I think I have run out of time...ahhhhhhh
> 
> April - hugs my darling
> 
> Xxxx
> Sorry for the spelling - feeding one handed xxxx

thanks crunch :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Ok....gp is USELESS. I just rang after getting Harri to school and they said they have no appointments left!! I explained it's for a 10 wk old baby and she said to call nhs direct or go to a and e if I'm that concerned!!! As it is, she seems better, she is having 4oz per feed although last night she didnt go to bed till 10 and was up at 4.30am,but that IS still 6.5hrs-I am just used to more I guess! I gave her some teething powders last night and a dose of calpol and she stopped pulling on her ear and hasn't been as screamy since so fingers crossed she is over the worst...now she just has weird diarrhoea-lovely!
> Thankyou for all putting up with me whinge, I just was worried-I have got to the sort of panicky impending doom stage Kit mentioned...I shall get over it :)
> Tonight we have to put Esme into her cot in her own room as she is too long for her bassinette :( the friend I bought it from's son was 8 months old before he outgrew it!!!!
> So off to buy baby monitors we go! I hope you all have splendid Mondays xx

glad Esmes better i wouldnt have that if the doctors said that!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Is there a turtle called Alena that I've somehow overlooked? :shrug: Got a friend request and she's friends with all the turtles but I have no memory :wacko:

its emandi :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone, my fenugreek is here but it says on the back - warning: do not use if pregnant or nursing :/
> 
> Almost all herbs to - just to cover the company. It's safe :thumbup:Click to expand...

ok thankyou off to take it :) heres wishing in getting de booby juice back lol


----------



## emandi

Dear turtles, if you are wondering who was that suspicious person sending you friend request on FB it was me :flower:


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiiiiiiiiiii everybody!

I just wrote back to you on facebook april! :hugs: oh and is that james i see in festive clothing! = cutest things ever! i show dave all your videos of him gurgling away he is such a cheeky chappy!

Sorry havent been on had a uni course to do and again assignments to complete, followed by a busy weekend although i did get to relax saturday night with friends for a couple of hours! which was bloody fabulous!

What the devil have i missed out on???????? im going to have a read........but will someone please tell me if i have missed out on something MASSIVE! hope all turtles and turtle babies are fab!

Ooooooooh emandi what is your name on facebook!!!!!!! il add you........i find it easier to keep in touch on facebook cos it always alerts my phone! so if i go quiet on b n b i can always catch you on there!

Ohhhhhhh AND little mix won!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Anyway..........time to catch up..........


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Dear turtles, if you are wondering who was that suspicious person sending you friend request on FB it was me :flower:

I'm probably the only dim one with no memory :dohh::blush:

Right, off to be productive...sort of. Going to get dressed and do the shopping then fetch the boys. DH is working overtime so I think something easy for supper is the order of the day


----------



## mummyApril

-2lb this week no doubt next week it will be right back on lol! Well done B for putting the weight back on even if you are yoyoing lol x


----------



## cassie04

Addie, trin and sezi! just found your gorgeous pot pics! :cloud9: what beautiful bumpage you all have going on there! and im looking forward to B's.........which is usually a tuesday if i remember rightly!:thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

:haha: Trin your pictures of the boys bra shopping made me burst out laughing! thats the same expression dave has hahahah!


----------



## cassie04

Lovely cmas tree's ladies! there fab!:thumbup:

Hayley......i dont know if you are about! but have you received any mail :shrug: How exciting with the house move! i bet your shattered tho with moving house, wallpapering and looking after nate :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Luna- forgot to mention! im so thrilled you and rhyko have cracked breast feeding! your dream came true :cloud9:

Right ladies.......sorry if i go quiet again I have a new assignment to start! My aim is to get them out the way by jan so i can have a month/2 months of no assignments to think about so i can just attend my lectures before baby is born! :thumbup: however this does make me a dull boring old fart for the next month or so! :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Dear turtles, if you are wondering who was that suspicious person sending you friend request on FB it was me :flower:
> 
> I'm probably the only dim one with no memory :dohh::blush:
> 
> Right, off to be productive...sort of. Going to get dressed and do the shopping then fetch the boys. DH is working overtime so I think something easy for supper is the order of the dayClick to expand...

No Trin I couldn't fathom who it was either :dohh: but I know now :D 

Now i've caught up i'm off outside to clean after the dog :sick: but has to be done :nope: why cant they invent a toilet for dogs to use :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Hayley, Lyras gift has arrived. Its under the tree ready for Christmas morning :cloud9: thank you so much, loved the card it's so pretty.


----------



## Essie

How does the baby I'm sure I gave birth to around a week or so ago have two teeth already?????

Not a great picture but you can see both of them. getting a picture of the inside of her mouth proved to be a challenge!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/58a0225d.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Forgot.......28 weeks bumpage and i actually have clothes on :blush:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1643.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> How does the baby I'm sure I gave birth to around a week or so ago have two teeth already?????
> 
> Not a great picture but you can see both of them. getting a picture of the inside of her mouth proved to be a challenge!
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/58a0225d.jpg

AS IF!!!!!!!!!!! since when did she grow up so quick :shrug: how old is lyra now?


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> .
> 
> AS IF!!!!!!!!!!! since when did she grow up so quick :shrug: how old is lyra now?

she'll be 21 weeks on Wednesday! Time is flying.


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> How does the baby I'm sure I gave birth to around a week or so ago have two teeth already?????
> 
> Not a great picture but you can see both of them. getting a picture of the inside of her mouth proved to be a challenge!
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/58a0225d.jpg


Essie :shock:
(I might pack baby toothbrush in my hospital bag just in case :winkwink:)


----------



## emandi

Cassie :flower:, what a beauuuutiful bump!
Looks like you are catching me up :haha:.
And btw your due date is day before my birthday (actually 2days this year isn't it?:dohh:) have a colleague who is due on the 29th :wacko:.
Cassie, can I add you on FB? Do you mind?


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> AS IF!!!!!!!!!!! since when did she grow up so quick :shrug: how old is lyra now?
> 
> she'll be 21 weeks on Wednesday! Time is flying.Click to expand...

:cry: jeeeeeezzz time is actually flying! i can remember her being born!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> AS IF!!!!!!!!!!! since when did she grow up so quick :shrug: how old is lyra now?
> 
> she'll be 21 weeks on Wednesday! Time is flying.Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: jeeeeeezzz time is actually flying! i can remember her being born!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

I know :wacko: Your bump is gorgeous, you're the perfect example of a blooming pregnant lady. I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going either. I swear you just got your BFP!


----------



## emandi

And one more thing (before I get busy again) do/did any of you use washable breast pads? Are they any good? Which ones do/did use? I used only disposable ones :shrug:...


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> And one more thing (before I get busy again) do/did any of you use washable breast pads? Are they any good? Which ones do/did use? I used only disposable ones :shrug:...

I only used disposable. I thought about getting some washable ones now though. I'm using less as I have less leaking now. Luna might be using reusable ones?


----------



## Crunchie

Hayley, Lauren's gift has arrived ! Thank youuuu so much 
You thoughtful turtles are putting me to shame ..... I need to get my arse in gear 

Essie - you cannot deny those teethy pegs ....I think that's a very clear pic all things considered lol

You will be fine leaving Lyra, it's hard and you will think of her constantly but you will enjoy it xxx


----------



## cassie04

emandi said:


> Cassie :flower:, what a beauuuutiful bump!
> Looks like you are catching me up :haha:.
> And btw your due date is day before my birthday (actually 2days this year isn't it?:dohh:) have a colleague who is due on the 29th :wacko:.
> Cassie, can I add you on FB? Do you mind?

Awwww how lovely emandi! :cloud9: You never my baby may share your birthday! when is your due date again?

Of course! Add me add me add me :happydance: i love stalking the turtles on facebook! least if i cant get on here i manage to check their ok on facey b:thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> AS IF!!!!!!!!!!! since when did she grow up so quick :shrug: how old is lyra now?
> 
> she'll be 21 weeks on Wednesday! Time is flying.Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: jeeeeeezzz time is actually flying! i can remember her being born!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know :wacko: Your bump is gorgeous, you're the perfect example of a blooming pregnant lady. I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going either. I swear you just got your BFP!Click to expand...

:haha:your making me blush :blush: i flutter between.......its going really slow to its going really quick :haha: I love Lyra in her festive wear! i think she should wear this all the time.....even in summer :haha:


----------



## cassie04

JESUS!!!!!!!!! i forgot to tell you my lovely news......i dont knw if you remember but I often mention my best friend she is amazing.....we have literally grown up together! we used to hit the clubs underage together, experienced our first gay night together, had our first girly holiday together, went through horrible break up together, then met our lovely boys together, she planned my engagement party, we had our naughty times together! when i went to uni (she isnt the uni type) she still came a long for all the student life, she practically lived with me when i had my flat to myself! and guess what......................


She just got her BFP last week!:happydance:


----------



## addie25

hollymonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> b we need a new bump picture from you!! :thumbup:
> 
> here's the one the bbm clan got last week from the pool- i'm wearing my maternity swimsuit for the first time this pregnancy !:happydance: Room to move and room to grow! It was much more comfortable:thumbup:Click to expand...

wow you look amazing. You have the perfect bump such a nice shape!!


kit_cat said:


> good morning all :flower:
> 
> Here's my tree..
> 
> View attachment 310575
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well...happy mondays :hugs:

i love your tree it looks great!!!!


cassie04 said:


> forgot.......28 weeks bumpage and i actually have clothes on :blush:

omg you look beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! How do you look that good pregnant. My face got fat :(


----------



## addie25

CASSIE AND EMANDI ARE YOU ON MY FACEBOOK? IF NOT FIND ME PLEASE AND ADD ME :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am so excited my friend had her baby last week and I am going over to see him today. I am bringing my new camera!! Did I mention DH got me a camera yesterday for Christmas and gave it to me early since I had to go pick it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I used to take pictures of kids for communions and birthday and so on and loved it I was so good at it!!!! My little girls are going to be photographed soooooo much I just love getting the perfect picture!!!!!!!!!! I actually wish I still took pictures for a living but it was just a job I had as a teen but I loved it.

OHH my boss had twins (when I worked as a photographer) and she asked ME to take pictures of them and let me tell you I can take very cute twin pics so when these babies come I am spamming this thread with pictures LOLOLOLOL


----------



## kit_cat

Afternoon all :flower:

We're just back from the last baby swimmers session of this block...that's it until January :cry: I had to check with the instructor that Cara would be ok to progress to the next class as she will be almost 6 (calendar) months when the new session starts for 6-11 month old babes. She says she'll be fine :thumbup:

What you all up to then?:shrug:


----------



## emandi

Cassie my due date is on th 24th of January. Can't wait :happydance:.

Addie I'd love to add you. But ... can you give me any clues ... like first name maybe :blush:


----------



## addie25

My first name is Nadine :thumbup: My last name is on the secret turtle page.


----------



## addie25

I will be back later. I am going to see my friends baby :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :flower:
> 
> Here's my tree..
> 
> View attachment 310575
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well...happy Mondays :hugs:
> 
> That's very pretty :thumbup: You can see you have no children "helping" you - all the decorations are evena nd it doesn't look like a christmas elf threw up on it :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

Yes, I'm sure that future Chrimbo trees will be much more.....full of character :haha:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> CASSIE AND EMANDI ARE YOU ON MY FACEBOOK? IF NOT FIND ME PLEASE AND ADD ME :thumbup::thumbup:

ooh whats your name...... mines Cassie Voice :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Here's some of our Christmas decorations:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/3027b401.jpg

A fairy my mum bought for Lyly
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/b42d9b0e.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/484ecdc7.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Im nearly finished todays assignment work.....we have to plan 3 lessons and an outdoor school visit for my school. Luckily im rather arty farty and a local wood carver/artist is going to work along side the kids. Were walking to the local park/woodland in the schools village and working witht the artist to create an entrance to the park. The children have to walk around and gather ideas for their own designs and collect objects that they find around the woods (im going to get pictures of wodland animals and stick them to the trees for them to find) as you can guarantee we will hardly see any real woodland animals while we are there.

Then the children spend the next lesson designing their piece then in the final session they work with the artist to carve and paint their pieces and it will get added to the park entrance! I love doing school trips in the community! i just have to do the boring paper work like risk assessments :wacko:

Sorry to bore you i know this has no excitement for you at all but i get all excited about teaching! :blush:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Here's some of our Christmas decorations:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/3027b401.jpg
> 
> A fairy my mum bought for Lyly
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/b42d9b0e.jpg
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/484ecdc7.jpg

BEAUTIFUL! i love your fireplace! im determind to have one like that in our next house!:cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Afternoon all :flower:
> 
> We're just back from the last baby swimmers session of this block...that's it until January :cry: I had to check with the instructor that Cara would be ok to progress to the next class as she will be almost 6 (calendar) months when the new session starts for 6-11 month old babes. She says she'll be fine :thumbup:
> 
> What you all up to then?:shrug:

6 months old!!!!!!!!!! Oh MY!


----------



## Sarachka

5 o clock where are you?!?!


----------



## cassie04

ooosh also forgot to show the other week.....do you like my advent calendar i made in the class room i used the kiddies hand prints to make the tree[/COLOR]
 



Attached Files:







044.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> 5 o clock where are you?!?!

but only a week untill you know if you hae a foof or a willy inside you :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Doing fabulously on my list!! :happydance: Written and posted all my cards, cleaned the animals out, done my 40 mins cycling, exercised Holly in the park, got food for tonight, done another motif on Dh's present, plus the usual laundry and dishwasher stuff. Peg bag in a mo :thumbup:

Cassie I love the arty black and white shot, it's a beautiful picture and you look lovely. :hugs: When my bump is properly big I'm gonna do one like that, I'm inspired! I posted last Friday's bump this morning for Addie, it's on pg 6525, plus a couple of pics of Holly!

My tree, like Trin's, is of the elf vomit school of decoration- I'll post pics later!

Sarachka I've felt like my vagina bone is broken for weeks now :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Great decorations essie and Kit, and look at Lyra's gnashers!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor Holly, she fell asleep on the sofa after our big adventure walk (I took her down some 'secret' passages) and park trip but I've had to wake her since it's a bit close to bedtime for big snozzles, she's all sleepy and floppy and a bit put out. She was deeeeeep asleep :awww:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Poor Holly, she fell asleep on the sofa after our big adventure walk (I took her down some 'secret' passages) and park trip but I've had to wake her since it's a bit close to bedtime for big snozzles, she's all sleepy and floppy and a bit put out. She was deeeeeep asleep :awww:

:awww: I changed Lyras nappy the other day when she was deep asleep. She was not a happy bunny.


----------



## Essie

Cassie your lesson plan sounds so fun. I wish I'd had a teacher like you.


----------



## TrinityMom

Sez, it was 5 at my house when you posted :thumbup:

B, the broken vagina bone thing? I have had that the whole pregnancy and since the birth this weekend when I did a lot of standing it has been awful. The ligament broke when Toine was born. On sunday when I rolled over in bed the 2 bones crossed over each other and I nearly went through the roof :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

i messed up i thought it was today but it was yesterday!

Its been a year since i came into this room as a newbie and you welcomed me with open arms! What a year to remember, i explained my symptoms, peed on sticks and showed you, and as i celebrated you congratulated me, you saw my first scan whilst listening to me moaning over morning sickness and headaches, you waited excitedly as i found out i was having a boy! You were all there whenever i had a panic, and then it was like you were by my side when i went to have my son.
The help and support each and everyone of you have shown me in your own way has been amazing! I honestly dont know how i would of got through it all without you! whether it was about pregnancy or my life youve NEVER judged but listened and for that i thank you all and will always think of you as true friends and hope well know each other for many more years! Thanks guys :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April what a lovely post https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0008.gif

Random things I remember about you from the very early days-

-That I muddled you up with newmummy alot:haha:
-That I clearly remember your sweet potato/chicken breast week
-That I was filled with emotion and jealousy when you posted your HB video from the home doppler

I nuv you https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0008.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Peace reigns, over-tired toddler has been whisked up to bed! Time for mummy bathtime now!!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif

Yes Trin I was a little alarmed at how early the vagina bone thing started this time- I guess everything drops a bit after first baby and the uterus weighs heavy. I'm sure it was more like at 33 weeks with Holly! Or maybe there is some truth in carrying low for a boy and high for a girl?:shrug: More likely to be a case of saggy innards I reckon though


----------



## HollyMonkey

me go bath now 



https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/baignoire.gif


----------



## addie25

I went to park and I stopped my car but then thought ok just an inch more and I rolled into a yellow pole. My car has scratches and has yellow on it from the pole. I was going so slow like 1 mph and my body didn't bounce or anything bc it wasn't a crash it was just a tap. I don't need to call a doctor do I? It wasn't a car accident it was a tap that didn't even cause my body to move???? I get so paranoid tho.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> i messed up i thought it was today but it was yesterday!
> 
> Its been a year since i came into this room as a newbie and you welcomed me with open arms! What a year to remember, i explained my symptoms, peed on sticks and showed you, and as i celebrated you congratulated me, you saw my first scan whilst listening to me moaning over morning sickness and headaches, you waited excitedly as i found out i was having a boy! You were all there whenever i had a panic, and then it was like you were by my side when i went to have my son.
> The help and support each and everyone of you have shown me in your own way has been amazing! I honestly dont know how i would of got through it all without you! whether it was about pregnancy or my life youve NEVER judged but listened and for that i thank you all and will always think of you as true friends and hope well know each other for many more years! Thanks guys :hugs: :kiss:

:cry::hugs::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> An idiot award. I went to park and I stopped my car but then thought ok just an inch more and I rolled into a yellow pole. My car has scratches and has yellow on it from the pole. I was going so slow like 1 mph and my body didn't bounce or anything bc it wasn't a crash it was just a tap. I don't need to call a doctor do I? It wasn't a car accident it was a tap that didn't even cause my body to move???? I get so paranoid tho.

You'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

for BF moms

https://naturaltransition.com/2011/...eeding-and-alcohol-during-the-festive-season/


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone, my fenugreek is here but it says on the back - warning: do not use if pregnant or nursing :/
> 
> Almost all herbs to - just to cover the company. It's safe :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ok thankyou off to take it :) heres wishing in getting de booby juice back lolClick to expand...

I was told by all of the lactation consultants I saw and my midwife to take it, so I think you are okay! And I have been taking it for two and a half months and Rhyko is okay :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I need to catch up, but while I think of it...
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 9









012.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9









013.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mollykins

April, your post made my tear up. :hugs: I nuver dover you twinsy. :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> And one more thing (before I get busy again) do/did any of you use washable breast pads? Are they any good? Which ones do/did use? I used only disposable ones :shrug:...
> 
> I only used disposable. I thought about getting some washable ones now though. I'm using less as I have less leaking now. Luna might be using reusable ones?Click to expand...

Yep, I got some organic cotton ones - but I don't hardly leak at all, so I don't have any real experience :haha:


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> I need to catch up, but while I think of it...

OMG she is beautiful. Look at her eyes!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Another long night last night, which culminated in a mahoosive vom this morning. :nope: 

Are there any tricks to getting a 3 month old to sleep longer than 2 to 2.5 hours at a time? I just want to sleeeepppp.


----------



## Essie

I think Lyra has an infected finger :( DH noticed it was red and swollen, she screamed when I touched it and some pus came out. It now looks less swollen and isn't sore but I imagine it will get worse again if more pus builds up. I'm just confused how she's managed to get an infection in it. A hangnail?


----------



## poas

Thanks Addie, everyone comments on her eyes (they are the same as my maternal nan,my mum,mine and Harri's :)) I think I must've caught up...not by reading,rather the fact that Es is wanting her bottle! But I am really happy as she has taken 22oz today so up a couple on yesterday :) 
Trin, I had my suspicions about ear infection-thankyou for advising :)
Essie they are the teeth of Esme's that are trying to come out-I didn't realise there was such a gap between Lyra and Es, thought it was only a few weeks lol 
Much love to you all xx


----------



## emandi

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> And one more thing (before I get busy again) do/did any of you use washable breast pads? Are they any good? Which ones do/did use? I used only disposable ones :shrug:...
> 
> I only used disposable. I thought about getting some washable ones now though. I'm using less as I have less leaking now. Luna might be using reusable ones?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I got some organic cotton ones - but I don't hardly leak at all, so I don't have any real experience :haha:Click to expand...


Thank you Luna :flower:. I think I'll start with disposable ones and see how bf is going then I'll see. I used to soak breast pads with Emily and often left round wet patches on sheet.


----------



## TrinityMom

I used non disposables briefly. I found they soaked through very quickly because I leaked a lot. I used the pigeon ones and I liked them

Lissy, her eyes are stunning


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> i messed up i thought it was today but it was yesterday!
> 
> Its been a year since i came into this room as a newbie and you welcomed me with open arms! What a year to remember, i explained my symptoms, peed on sticks and showed you, and as i celebrated you congratulated me, you saw my first scan whilst listening to me moaning over morning sickness and headaches, you waited excitedly as i found out i was having a boy! You were all there whenever i had a panic, and then it was like you were by my side when i went to have my son.
> The help and support each and everyone of you have shown me in your own way has been amazing! I honestly dont know how i would of got through it all without you! whether it was about pregnancy or my life youve NEVER judged but listened and for that i thank you all and will always think of you as true friends and hope well know each other for many more years! Thanks guys :hugs: :kiss:


Wahhh this made me tear up!



addie25 said:


> I went to park and I stopped my car but then thought ok just an inch more and I rolled into a yellow pole. My car has scratches and has yellow on it from the pole. I was going so slow like 1 mph and my body didn't bounce or anything bc it wasn't a crash it was just a tap. I don't need to call a doctor do I? It wasn't a car accident it was a tap that didn't even cause my body to move???? I get so paranoid tho.

So probably less impact that when you sneeze or cough!



poas said:


> I need to catch up, but while I think of it...

Esme is soooooooo super beautiful


----------



## Sarachka

This afternoon a woman who was probably early to mid 20s was sat with her 6/7ish yr old daughter in the office and the mum says to the girl "you've got shit all on your shoes, for fucks sake"

Wow. Lovely parenting.


----------



## Essie

Aww Lissy gorgeous pics of Esme. Yes Lyra is the second oldest turtle baby, a few days younger than Cara :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Very true Sarah.


----------



## poas

Esme is in her cot in her own room :( She was far too long for the crib/bassinette that I have, but looks titchy in the massive cotbed! 
Aww poor Lyra, this happened with Harri and I felt so bad for not noticing,but you don't expect anything like that when they are immobile?!!?
Sarah, I saw similar parenting in Asda,if not worse-TODDLER in buggy reached for a brightly coloured toy that was at her eye level...Mum slaps her hand HARD, and tells her to ''keep your fucking hands in the pram Josie'' .....I nearly cried-worse thing-this little girl (prob Holly's age) didn't even blink, so is obviously used to the physical and mental side.SHAME.


----------



## TrinityMom

Es, have you got Marigold (Calendula) tincture? I use it for ANY kind of sore/ scratch/ boil etc. Also Wecesin Cord and Wound powder - it is apowder version of marigold, echinacea and something I can't remember now. We use it for umbilical cords and I use it for any weeping wound. The other day the neighbours dogs got in and attacked one of our ducks. Tore a piece of skin off the size of my hand or bigger. It was 6pm otherwise I would have taken her to the vet to be put down. It looked awful and you could see her heart beating through the thin membrane. Anyway, I cut off the dangling bits and packed it with wound powder and she is looking fine today - the wound is all dry and sealed off

Wow......that was a long story :wacko:

I must go to bed turtles. Chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Awful isn't it. And when these kids are terror they'll all shrug their shoulders and not know what went wrong


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, your post made my tear up. :hugs: I nuver dover you twinsy. :kiss:

me nuv you too :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> This afternoon a woman who was probably early to mid 20s was sat with her 6/7ish yr old daughter in the office and the mum says to the girl "you've got shit all on your shoes, for fucks sake"
> 
> Wow. Lovely parenting.

you just reminded me i didnt check Fayes shoes when we got in :dohh: lucky iv got my x5! lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah its those parents that give young parents the bad name poor little kids probably be happier in care :(


----------



## mummyApril

how is James 4 months old!!!!!!!!!!??????????


----------



## mummyApril

tis very quiet in here for a Monday night, iv just watched mr poppers penguins with the girls and cried lol its such a good film, we ate biscuits and father christmas came around on his sleigh so the girls ran out with their slippers and dressing gowns on, they are tucked up in bed now ready for their christmas party day at school tomorrow.

Oh and JAMES JUST ROLLED OVER! from his back to front (he was like what the hell just happened hahahaha)


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> tis very quiet in here for a Monday night, iv just watched mr poppers penguins with the girls and cried lol its such a good film, we ate biscuits and father christmas came around on his sleigh so the girls ran out with their slippers and dressing gowns on, they are tucked up in bed now ready for their christmas party day at school tomorrow.
> 
> Oh and JAMES JUST ROLLED OVER! from his back to front (he was like what the hell just happened hahahaha)

:awww: well done James!


----------



## mummyApril

how is Lyra Essie? is her finger ok poor lil love


----------



## Mollykins

Good job James! Leo almost did the same this morning. More cause he was mad at me I think and throwing a good wail and flail :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Is it possible something bit Lyra's finger?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> how is Lyra Essie? is her finger ok poor lil love

She's okay thanks. I think her teeth are quite sore so she's a bit miserable, but her finger looks much less red now so hopefully letting the pus has out has sorted it.


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Is it possible something bit Lyra's finger?

Like a bug or something? I'm not sure. I'll keep an eye on it and see how it is in the morning. It is looking a little better now so hopefully it'll be okay.


----------



## mummyApril

my 3 amazing children :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







383054_10150516785217658_624932657_10505232_1532278616_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









386293_10150516466502658_624932657_10503928_1114228149_n.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 4









386306_10150516783837658_624932657_10505227_33668971_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Good job James! Leo almost did the same this morning. More cause he was mad at me I think and throwing a good wail and flail :haha:

haha bless him! he would of got a shock if hed done it haha


----------



## poas

Essie, how long before her teeth cut did Lyra get antsy? And can you describe her gums before they came...I know I sound stupid as I have done all this with Harri, but it wasn't till he was 6/7 months and he didn't fuss-just woke with teeth one day! I also am very confused as one site I looked at said they only grizzle WHEN teeth are literally cutting-ie-for 3 days while they come through...Well I was always under the impression teething could last months?


----------



## poas

Love the pics April :)
Molly how goes it?


----------



## mummyApril

its too cold for mosquitos so i doubt its that aw hope its gone in the morning


----------



## Mollykins

April, beautiful family love. I want to tackle the lot of 'em with tickled and raspberries. :) 

Liss, it goes :) How's Miss gorge eyes Esme?


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Essie, how long before her teeth cut did Lyra get antsy? And can you describe her gums before they came...I know I sound stupid as I have done all this with Harri, but it wasn't till he was 6/7 months and he didn't fuss-just woke with teeth one day! I also am very confused as one site I looked at said they only grizzle WHEN teeth are literally cutting-ie-for 3 days while they come through...Well I was always under the impression teething could last months?

I noticed a lot of dribbling and fist chewing, accompanied with Lyra being really miserable from about 14 weeks I think. It'd last a few days then she'd be back to normal. It came and went, and she cut her first tooth at 18 weeks. Her gums were really hard, and you could just see a little White line where the tooth eventually came through. But I think every baby is different, some don't suffer at all and some seem to really suffer. Unluckily Lyra seems to suffer quite a bit. I hope Esmes teeth don't bother her for too long :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Awww just logged on and see April's lovely pics! That last one of Angel and James is adorable!! They all are, James looks so cosy with his big sisters!

I've finally finished my peg bag!! :wohoo: I'm giving this one to my sister and starting another one for my mum because I found some nice cotton in the colours of washed up pebbles on a beach that she'll like, and my sis will prefer the bold colours of the one I've just made. The tones and shades of one's clothes peg bag are _very_ important I'll have you know :haha:

Pics tomorrow coz it's bed time here soon, plus I'm half watching Coup de Foudre à Notting Hill, which I've seen before but it's on TV and I like a nice RomCom


----------



## Crunchie

Evening !!

Lissy and April - what beautiful pictures ! I suppose the only good thing for us is that super small Lauren has really lasted in her crib .... She still has loads of room ha ha 

Molly not sure how you are doing it if you are not getting longer than 2 hours sleep - shall I pop over and help ?? I would love to xxx


----------



## Sarachka

April those pics are so lovely!!


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge! Thanks so much for the card and very sweet note!

Hayley thanks so much for the card and the pressie is under the tree!


----------



## kit_cat

Evening All :howdy:

I've been zumbatastic again this evening :thumbup: Oh, and I forgot to say I lost 2lbs :thumbup: 

How is everyone? :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> This afternoon a woman who was probably early to mid 20s was sat with her 6/7ish yr old daughter in the office and the mum says to the girl "you've got shit all on your shoes, for fucks sake"
> 
> Wow. Lovely parenting.

My dad and I were on the beach one day last summer and we had the most awful mum with her kids beside us- every other word was fuck and she only screamed, never spoke, to her kids and my dad and I were gobsmacked, but all day my dad kept making me laugh by saying things to me like 'well do u wanna fuckin' cup of tea or not?' and 'I'm gonna fill up the fucking bucket with fucking sand to make a fucking sandcastle innit?' and we had a real laugh but I don't know how these people manage it for real :shrug:

Oh and on the dog poo theme, Holly fell over in the park today and missed a huge dog poo by about half a centimetre :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Trying to fight off heart burn. Roast beef is clearly not my friend as that night it was realllly bad and I felt like I was having a heart attack was after the same meal at my mum's


----------



## HollyMonkey

Esme is gorgeous Lissy!:cloud9: I'd forgotten how little cot space they take up when they're bubbas!! 

Also I forgot to thankyou for the brilliant 'table cloth' you wrapped the books in...it's exactly what I needed for Holly's colouring table, which is covered in felt tip sribbles all the time since paper doesn't always have edges for Holly yet :awww: Very useful :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's table :wacko:



Lissy's waterproof tablecloth :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done Kit for £2 's weight loss :thumbup:

Revenge of the cow Sarachka :nope: Hope it goes away soon!

Night night all, BEDTIME!!! and I did everything on my list today :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Your story about you and your dad at the beach made me LOL, B :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Crunch, I would adore the company but I'm afraid I wouldnt be getting any more sleep... Leo adamantly refuses to take the bottle and as he is still feeding every 2-2.5 hours.. :shrug: 

Kit, great job on the weight loss! 

Sarachka, my heartburn was horrendous with Leo. I was taking a zantac once every twelve hours. 

B, :rofl: about the fecking beach talk.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, what's Rhyko up to? Is he doing better than when we last talked?


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, what's Rhyko up to? Is he doing better than when we last talked?

He is! His reflux is much better - has been a bit bad today because I was a bad mother and had a quesadilla yesterday; so dairy. :nope:

But, he's doing really well - breastfeeding like a champ! He feeds for like 30-45 minutes every 1.5-2 hours during the day and like 4-5 hours at night. And he's awake pretty much all day with just two 2 hour naps. Happened pretty much instantly once he started breastfeeding. I think he was being over fed with the bottles. His weight gain has slowed down quite a bit (he only gained 7 ounces this week, as opposed to the pound he gained the week before - his last week on bottles) but he's not having the huge projectile voms anymore. 

And we're working on elimination communication and he's doing really well with that! Yesterday he only peed two diapers - everything else was in his little potty! :dance:

Other than that it's just me and him living on the couch, mostly! Nursing and napping!

I hope you and Leo are doing okay. I'm sorry he won't sleep more! I found an article a few weeks ago that might be of interest to you:
https://www.kathydettwyler.org/detsleepthrough.html

Are you co-sleeping? Is he sleeping with you? Rhyko is co-sleeping with me now that we're breastfeeding, and I attribute his longer stretches at night now to that -before it was every three hours on the dot.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, beautiful family love. I want to tackle the lot of 'em with tickled and raspberries. :)
> 
> Liss, it goes :) How's Miss gorge eyes Esme?

aw thanks Molly :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Awww just logged on and see April's lovely pics! That last one of Angel and James is adorable!! They all are, James looks so cosy with his big sisters!
> 
> I've finally finished my peg bag!! :wohoo: I'm giving this one to my sister and starting another one for my mum because I found some nice cotton in the colours of washed up pebbles on a beach that she'll like, and my sis will prefer the bold colours of the one I've just made. The tones and shades of one's clothes peg bag are _very_ important I'll have you know :haha:
> 
> Pics tomorrow coz it's bed time here soon, plus I'm half watching Coup de Foudre à Notting Hill, which I've seen before but it's on TV and I like a nice RomCom

thankyou B, well done on finishing your peg bag! look forward to pics night night


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April those pics are so lovely!!

thankyou my love x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Evening !!
> 
> Lissy and April - what beautiful pictures ! I suppose the only good thing for us is that super small Lauren has really lasted in her crib .... She still has loads of room ha ha
> 
> Molly not sure how you are doing it if you are not getting longer than 2 hours sleep - shall I pop over and help ?? I would love to xxx

thanks crunch :) im glad you get to keep Lauren ikkle!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening All :howdy:
> 
> I've been zumbatastic again this evening :thumbup: Oh, and I forgot to say I lost 2lbs :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone? :hugs:

well done :) how was zumba? love it?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> This afternoon a woman who was probably early to mid 20s was sat with her 6/7ish yr old daughter in the office and the mum says to the girl "you've got shit all on your shoes, for fucks sake"
> 
> Wow. Lovely parenting.
> 
> My dad and I were on the beach one day last summer and we had the most awful mum with her kids beside us- every other word was fuck and she only screamed, never spoke, to her kids and my dad and I were gobsmacked, but all day my dad kept making me laugh by saying things to me like 'well do u wanna fuckin' cup of tea or not?' and 'I'm gonna fill up the fucking bucket with fucking sand to make a fucking sandcastle innit?' and we had a real laugh but I don't know how these people manage it for real :shrug:
> 
> Oh and on the dog poo theme, Holly fell over in the park today and missed a huge dog poo by about half a centimetre :shock:Click to expand...

obviously their parents left them in their chaveroo all day!


----------



## mummyApril

im off to bed everyone speak in the moro night all x


----------



## Sarachka

Just taken my second zantac tablet. It better work!! I hate this agony!


----------



## addie25

April I love the pictures!! They are so lovely.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Finally got around to taking (English) digi girls. 



I called the doctor today too hoping to get an appt 2 wks from now, as I thought they wouldn't see me any sooner but the receptionist told me I could come in this week if I want so my 1st appt is Thursday. I'm sure there will be nothing more than bloods drawn and paper work and such.


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, we are not co sleeping. I do not want to create that habit. 

I'm glad things are better with Rhyko. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i think i have pnd dont know what to do:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

i miss Jaynie!!


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> Finally got around to taking (English) digi girls.
> 
> View attachment 311058
> 
> 
> I called the doctor today too hoping to get an appt 2 wks from now, as I thought they wouldn't see me any sooner but the receptionist told me I could come in this week if I want so my 1st appt is Thursday. I'm sure there will be nothing more than bloods drawn and paper work and such.

wooohooo :)


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> i think i have pnd dont know what to do:cry:

it could be a little bit of babyblues still :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Thanks Addie, everyone comments on her eyes (they are the same as my maternal nan,my mum,mine and Harri's :)) I think I must've caught up...not by reading,rather the fact that Es is wanting her bottle! But I am really happy as she has taken 22oz today so up a couple on yesterday :)
> Trin, I had my suspicions about ear infection-thankyou for advising :)
> Essie they are the teeth of Esme's that are trying to come out-I didn't realise there was such a gap between Lyra and Es, thought it was only a few weeks lol
> Much love to you all xx




mummyApril said:


> i miss Jaynie!!

Meeeee tooooooo


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i think i have pnd dont know what to do:cry:

Talk to your midwife hun ! But remember sleep deprivation can really get to you so try not to do much xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Newbs !!!! What's beaut


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning dudes :coffee:

Big dark windy rainy weather here today so Hollypop and I are going to have a cosy indoors day, apart from swimming this evening for me :thumbup: 

Slept like a great enormous lazy sausage last night, a newborn is going to be really tough! I'll need earplugs!!! :haha:

I love my baby, when I wake up in the morning he kicks me now and it's so sweet. Seen a GORGE pattern for a baby blanket with little motifs knitted into it but still need to know which sex for the colours! DH is putting the pressure on for a boy, as if I can do much to sway things now, but I came up with the goods when he wanted a girl so who knows:lol: 

Off for a catch up, and to check out my new fruit:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Canteloup day! :yipee: That's a big fruit to have blobbling around in me! I cannot believe how so quickly this pregnancy is whizzing by! It's going sooooooo fast!:cry: My rainbow ticker's right, he wriggles lots :awww: So lovely :cloud9:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/fr/thumb/a/a8/Apr%C3%A8s_le_20H_c%27est_Canteloup_-_Logo.jpg/250px-Apr%C3%A8s_le_20H_c%27est_Canteloup_-_Logo.jpg


----------



## Essie

Night feeds again last night :sleep: it's always a day where we have to get up early. We are off into town with my mum to get some Chrismas presents. I'm hoping this will be he majority of my shopping done so that I can get wrapping. Just hoping the shops have the things I want to get. 

What are everyone else's plans? X


----------



## Essie

B, this came up on a loading screen on my iPhone yesterday and I thought of you. Sorry it's sideways. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/03a4c217.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> i think i have pnd dont know what to do:cry:

Take a nice long walk (if the weather's bearable where you are- it's black and rainy here today so I won't be walking anywhere:haha:) and a cup of tea and your favourite biscuits when you come in and you'll feel the world better for it:thumbup: 
Or a day in town looking at trinkets in shops and reading in cafés lifts the spirits too. And plenty of vitamin C and power naps when baby is asleep:thumbup: 

And start a new project- I decorated the kitchen once Holly was a couple of weeks and I could vaguely move again after the pain of birth and it gives a good structure and purpose to the day which isn't entirely baby based, since newborns can be a bit boring at times, they're kind of repetitive to say the least. So get your teeth into a mission, Freya will _love_ watching you :thumbup:

Just some ideas which may or may not be up your street :flower::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

oooh early morning desk inspection! lots of lingering around mine while I was getting my files. Lots of wry smiles to me as I returned to my desk. Lots of not realising I don't give two $h!ts!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Another sacred digi speaketh!!! :happydance: A joy to mine eyes Newbie :hugs:

Yes it will be all the routine blood stuff and a poke of your abdomen and that's about it I reckon Newbs, that's what my doc does anyway. And eating/lifestyle stuff.


----------



## HollyMonkey

God that reminds me of our uniform checks at school Sarachka :dohh: And spot bag checks to see if we had cigarettes


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Luna, we are not co sleeping. I do not want to create that habit.
> 
> I'm glad things are better with Rhyko. :hugs:

My sister has finally managed to get her 3rd kid to sleep in her own bed, sometimes, at the age of 8yrs :wacko: She co slept from birth and it seems to have been the worst thing for her relationship with her OH and for her daughter's sleeping patterns so it's something I'm a bit wary off! I couldn't possibly for the simple reason that DH and I love our sleep too much and Holly has always liked having plenty of 'on her own' time too, to do her own thing, be it gurgling when she was little or tea parties with her toys now, so it's not a path I wanted to take personally or that Holly would have cared for much either....BUT for you Luna (and Rhyko!) it's for bonding isn't it, and I think it's lovely that you feel bonded now, your posts made me so sad when you felt so distant from Rhyko. So co-sleep away I say!!:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, what's Rhyko up to? Is he doing better than when we last talked?
> 
> He is! His reflux is much better - has been a bit bad today because I was a bad mother and had a quesadilla yesterday; so dairy. :nope:
> 
> But, he's doing really well - breastfeeding like a champ! He feeds for like 30-45 minutes every 1.5-2 hours during the day and like 4-5 hours at night. And he's awake pretty much all day with just two 2 hour naps. Happened pretty much instantly once he started breastfeeding. I think he was being over fed with the bottles. His weight gain has slowed down quite a bit (he only gained 7 ounces this week, as opposed to the pound he gained the week before - his last week on bottles) but he's not having the huge projectile voms anymore.
> 
> And we're working on elimination communication and he's doing really well with that! Yesterday he only peed two diapers - everything else was in his little potty! :dance:
> 
> Other than that it's just me and him living on the couch, mostly! Nursing and napping!
> 
> I hope you and Leo are doing okay. I'm sorry he won't sleep more! I found an article a few weeks ago that might be of interest to you:
> https://www.kathydettwyler.org/detsleepthrough.html
> 
> Are you co-sleeping? Is he sleeping with you? Rhyko is co-sleeping with me now that we're breastfeeding, and I attribute his longer stretches at night now to that -before it was every three hours on the dot.Click to expand...

You are such a dedicated mother Luna :hugs: I'm soooo glad that he's a boob baby now for you :holly: My doc has 2 weight charts, one for BF babies and one for bottle since weight gain is slower with booby milk, they have to burn up more calories to suck the stuff out for a start!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning dudes :coffee:
> 
> Big dark windy rainy weather here today so Hollypop and I are going to have a cosy indoors day, apart from swimming this evening for me :thumbup:
> 
> Slept like a great enormous lazy sausage last night, a newborn is going to be really tough! I'll need earplugs!!! :haha:
> 
> I love my baby, when I wake up in the morning he kicks me now and it's so sweet. Seen a GORGE pattern for a baby blanket with little motifs knitted into it but still need to know which sex for the colours! DH is putting the pressure on for a boy, as if I can do much to sway things now, but I came up with the goods when he wanted a girl so who knows:lol:
> 
> Off for a catch up, and to check out my new fruit:happydance:

oohhh yay for cantaloupe!! aw youre so on :cloud9: and seem very sure its a boy :)


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley you darling turt! just got the girls and James present and our card thankyou so much :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Night feeds again last night :sleep: it's always a day where we have to get up early. We are off into town with my mum to get some Chrismas presents. I'm hoping this will be he majority of my shopping done so that I can get wrapping. Just hoping the shops have the things I want to get.
> 
> What are everyone else's plans? X

me nada, me and James are going to chill out together today, then get the girls do dinner etc :)


----------



## mummyApril

the to and from school walk today was so nice and refreshing although a little cold on the ears lol but the sun is up and its so wintery :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning dudes :coffee:
> 
> Big dark windy rainy weather here today so Hollypop and I are going to have a cosy indoors day, apart from swimming this evening for me :thumbup:
> 
> Slept like a great enormous lazy sausage last night, a newborn is going to be really tough! I'll need earplugs!!! :haha:
> 
> I love my baby, when I wake up in the morning he kicks me now and it's so sweet. Seen a GORGE pattern for a baby blanket with little motifs knitted into it but still need to know which sex for the colours! DH is putting the pressure on for a boy, as if I can do much to sway things now, but I came up with the goods when he wanted a girl so who knows:lol:
> 
> Off for a catch up, and to check out my new fruit:happydance:
> 
> oohhh yay for cantaloupe!! aw youre so on :cloud9: and seem very sure its a boy :)Click to expand...

Not sure enough to start knitting in blue yet though:dohh: It's a sticky uppy nub but then it's a bit borderline, DH is sure it's a boy though, so that influences me alot. I told him off though because I want to remain a little bit yellow until the scan otherwise I might be disappointed if it's another girl! Though that would be really cute too. We keep talking only about cute boy things! James is scrumptious:baby:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning dudes :coffee:
> 
> Big dark windy rainy weather here today so Hollypop and I are going to have a cosy indoors day, apart from swimming this evening for me :thumbup:
> 
> Slept like a great enormous lazy sausage last night, a newborn is going to be really tough! I'll need earplugs!!! :haha:
> 
> I love my baby, when I wake up in the morning he kicks me now and it's so sweet. Seen a GORGE pattern for a baby blanket with little motifs knitted into it but still need to know which sex for the colours! DH is putting the pressure on for a boy, as if I can do much to sway things now, but I came up with the goods when he wanted a girl so who knows:lol:
> 
> Off for a catch up, and to check out my new fruit:happydance:
> 
> oohhh yay for cantaloupe!! aw youre so on :cloud9: and seem very sure its a boy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure enough to start knitting in blue yet though:dohh: It's a sticky uppy nub but then it's a bit borderline, DH is sure it's a boy though, so that influences me alot. I told him off though because I want to remain a little bit yellow until the scan otherwise I might be disappointed if it's another girl! Though that would be really cute too. We keep talking only about cute boy things! James is scrumptious:baby:Click to expand...

i was like this with Faye thought she was a boy (bought 2 blue baby vests) and found out she was a girl (which deep down i knew) but i was over the moon, and then this time i was adament i was having a girl which i would of loved but Jmes came along and im so glad he was a boy now :)


----------



## mummyApril

what page ws your scan on again B?


----------



## mummyApril

for those that loved my big fat gypsy wedding, my big fat gypsy christmas is on tonight channel 4 9 pm wooop :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo turtles

Hot hot hot day here today....did I mention that it's hot?! *wipes sweat off brow and wrings out hair*

My mom just took me out for brunch and now I'm back at work. Dying for another capuccino :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh la la, no idea where my scan is April! I can post pics when I'm on my netbook later though, I have peg bag pics to post too. Or I can put the link for my nub guesses thread up, all pics there!!!

I have a piece of paper which I wrote the sex on in an epiphany moment back in September and hid in the garage :fool:

We just had sausages and cheese on toast, with egg and mushroom. Couldn't face my usual heap of shrubbery today :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Trin!

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-langue-chaud.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Does this work? 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/772025-nub-guesses-please-clear-11-6-nub-shots.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep, there you are April. Mostly girl guesses, just to confuse me even more :dohh: Plus some very strong Boy!Boy!Boy! ones amongst them!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, we are not co sleeping. I do not want to create that habit.
> 
> I'm glad things are better with Rhyko. :hugs:
> 
> My sister has finally managed to get her 3rd kid to sleep in her own bed, sometimes, at the age of 8yrs :wacko: She co slept from birth and it seems to have been the worst thing for her relationship with her OH and for her daughter's sleeping patterns so it's something I'm a bit wary off! I couldn't possibly for the simple reason that DH and I love our sleep too much and Holly has always liked having plenty of 'on her own' time too, to do her own thing, be it gurgling when she was little or tea parties with her toys now, so it's not a path I wanted to take personally or that Holly would have cared for much either....BUT for you Luna (and Rhyko!) it's for bonding isn't it, and I think it's lovely that you feel bonded now, your posts made me so sad when you felt so distant from Rhyko. So co-sleep away I say!!:hugs:Click to expand...


I am a HUGE fan of co-sleeping. Besides the ease for night feeds and the extra sleep you get while you're feeding, it lowers SIDS rates :thumbup: With Ch'ien, he slept next to the bed in a crib because I felt he slept better and then from 3am when he would cluster feed he was in the bed with us. The others were in the bed from the start. They all moved into their own beds at around 1 year but we've always had an open door policy with the family bed - so if someone has a nightmare they can come to our bed, or if they are not feeling well. Tarq goes to bed in his own bed but often comes through at around 3 or 4am. I don't think it really makes them stay in the family bed for long - that often starts to happen at around 2yrs old and then continues until they are older (in my experience with friends and patients)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Trin!
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-langue-chaud.gif

That about sums it up :wacko:

YAY FOR CANTALOUPE!!!! That is a VERY serious fruit :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to do my cycling. Did I brag yesterday that I've hit the 1000km mark on this pregnancy's cycling? Crazy how just 15kms a day adds up isn't it? As the crow flies it's 342.8kms from London to Paris- I could have done a return trip:haha:

This afternoon, in answer to essie's question, I'm being a little elf making DH's present and my mum's peg bag, https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-noel-lutin.gif though the sun has come out and it's stopped raining so I'll probably get itchy feet and go for a walk....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly can come in the bed if she wants when she has nightmares and suchlike, I used to do it to my parents and it's called bedworming in my family! Simon used to bedworm alot when he was small but I'm not his mother so it used to bug me. It's a very animal thing, his odour wasn't mine and I didn't want to share a bed with him :shrug: With my offspring it's different though!! I am wild beast woman https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif

Right, must be off...:bike: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, we are not co sleeping. I do not want to create that habit.*
> 
> I'm glad things are better with Rhyko. :hugs:
> 
> My sister has finally managed to get her 3rd kid to sleep in her own bed, sometimes, at the age of 8yrs :wacko: She co slept from birth and it seems to have been the worst thing for her relationship with her OH and for her daughter's sleeping patterns so it's something I'm a bit wary off! I couldn't possibly for the simple reason that DH and I love our sleep too much and Holly has always liked having plenty of 'on her own' time too, to do her own thing, be it gurgling when she was little or tea parties with her toys now, so it's not a path I wanted to take personally or that Holly would have cared for much either....BUT for you Luna (and Rhyko!) it's for bonding isn't it, and I think it's lovely that you feel bonded now, your posts made me so sad when you felt so distant from Rhyko. So co-sleep away I say!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am *a HUGE fan of co-sleeping. Besides the ease for night feeds and the extra sleep you get while you're feeding, it lowers SIDS rates :thumbup: With Ch'ien, he slept next to the bed in a crib because I felt he slept better and then from 3am when he would cluster feed he was in the bed with us. The others were in the bed from the start. They all moved into their own beds at around 1 year but we've always had an open door policy with the family bed - so if someone has a nightmare they can come to our bed, or if they are not feeling well. Tarq goes to bed in his own bed but often comes through at around 3 or 4am. I don't think it really makes them stay in the family bed for long - that often starts to happen at around 2yrs old and then continues until they are older (in my experience with friends and patients)Click to expand...

Lyra slept in our bed a lot at first, as it was easier for BF. Now she is in her cot, but it's right against my side of the bed, so I can reach her. And after DH goes to work she sleeps in our bed for another hour or so. She also sleeps downstairs until we go to bed. I like having her so close, and both DH and I are happy to have her in our room so that works for us. But I think it (as everything with baby raising) is a personal choice, and what works for one doesn't work for another.*We will probably look to move Lyra into her room at around a year.


----------



## Essie

Happy cantaloupe day monkey.

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS_aqE1E_rRyXai5yWkKQ8HBTDuNv3xEWKu3j5xNmLqcCDgzR-Ivw


----------



## TrinityMom

Beautiful picture. Mom is shouting "I love you baby"

https://cdn.babble.com/being-pregnant/files/2011/11/birth-photo.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

I skyped with my sister last night and every time She left Sophie's side, Sophie screamed. Bet she wouldn't if she was in a jumperoo and able to entertain herself!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh god that Photo traumatises me!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Oh god that Photo traumatises me!

Oh no! It wasn't meant to traumatise! I have seen that look of ecstasy on moms' faces so often at the time of birth


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Oh god that Photo traumatises me!

I missed Trins post, I thought you were talking about the monkey face made of cantaloupe and was wondering which bit was traumatising lol.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I skyped with my sister last night and every time She left Sophie's side, Sophie screamed. Bet she wouldn't if she was in a jumperoo and able to entertain herself!

But then she'd be destined for a life of shell suits and White Lightening! I've booked Lyras place on Jeremy Kyle already.


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, we are not co sleeping. I do not want to create that habit.
> 
> I'm glad things are better with Rhyko. :hugs:
> 
> My sister has finally managed to get her 3rd kid to sleep in her own bed, sometimes, at the age of 8yrs :wacko: She co slept from birth and it seems to have been the worst thing for her relationship with her OH and for her daughter's sleeping patterns so it's something I'm a bit wary off! I couldn't possibly for the simple reason that DH and I love our sleep too much and Holly has always liked having plenty of 'on her own' time too, to do her own thing, be it gurgling when she was little or tea parties with her toys now, so it's not a path I wanted to take personally or that Holly would have cared for much either....BUT for you Luna (and Rhyko!) it's for bonding isn't it, and I think it's lovely that you feel bonded now, your posts made me so sad when you felt so distant from Rhyko. So co-sleep away I say!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a HUGE fan of co-sleeping. Besides the ease for night feeds and the extra sleep you get while you're feeding, it lowers SIDS rates :thumbup: With Ch'ien, he slept next to the bed in a crib because I felt he slept better and then from 3am when he would cluster feed he was in the bed with us. The others were in the bed from the start. They all moved into their own beds at around 1 year but we've always had an open door policy with the family bed - so if someone has a nightmare they can come to our bed, or if they are not feeling well. Tarq goes to bed in his own bed but often comes through at around 3 or 4am. I don't think it really makes them stay in the family bed for long - that often starts to happen at around 2yrs old and then continues until they are older (in my experience with friends and patients)Click to expand...

I feel the need to clarify... I was in no way trying to sound as though I disagree with co sleeping and all that. I definitely do not. Also, Leo sleeps in his crib a foot from my side of the bed... call me selfish but getting up and waljing down the hall every 2+ hours to feed in the night is not my idea of fun; I'd much rather he be arms reach away.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It seems very odd that she has a bra on, like a weird lingerie advert :shrug: The photo is of such extremes of intimacy why on earth would you bother with a bra? :fool:

Cycling was fun- I have more statistics for you all to thoroughly enjoy:

48.75 litres of water (75cl per session)
65000 kilojoules (1000 per session)
Average after lunch/cycling blood sugar 83.8
39 hours of cycling


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, we are not co sleeping. I do not want to create that habit.
> 
> I'm glad things are better with Rhyko. :hugs:
> 
> My sister has finally managed to get her 3rd kid to sleep in her own bed, sometimes, at the age of 8yrs :wacko: She co slept from birth and it seems to have been the worst thing for her relationship with her OH and for her daughter's sleeping patterns so it's something I'm a bit wary off! I couldn't possibly for the simple reason that DH and I love our sleep too much and Holly has always liked having plenty of 'on her own' time too, to do her own thing, be it gurgling when she was little or tea parties with her toys now, so it's not a path I wanted to take personally or that Holly would have cared for much either....BUT for you Luna (and Rhyko!) it's for bonding isn't it, and I think it's lovely that you feel bonded now, your posts made me so sad when you felt so distant from Rhyko. So co-sleep away I say!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a HUGE fan of co-sleeping. Besides the ease for night feeds and the extra sleep you get while you're feeding, it lowers SIDS rates :thumbup: With Ch'ien, he slept next to the bed in a crib because I felt he slept better and then from 3am when he would cluster feed he was in the bed with us. The others were in the bed from the start. They all moved into their own beds at around 1 year but we've always had an open door policy with the family bed - so if someone has a nightmare they can come to our bed, or if they are not feeling well. Tarq goes to bed in his own bed but often comes through at around 3 or 4am. I don't think it really makes them stay in the family bed for long - that often starts to happen at around 2yrs old and then continues until they are older (in my experience with friends and patients)Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the need to clarify... I was in no way trying to sound as though I disagree with co sleeping and all that. I definitely do not. Also, Leo sleeps in his crib a foot from my side of the bed... call me selfish but getting up and waljing down the hall every 2+ hours to feed in the night is not my idea of fun; I'd much rather he be arms reach away.Click to expand...

No need to clarify. We all do what works for us and our babies :hugs: I feel the need to help my patients defend co-sleeping often. They want to do it and it feels right for them but there are so many societal pressures not to that they feel like they are doing something wrong


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> It seems very odd that she has a bra on, like a weird lingerie advert :shrug: The photo is of such extremes of intimacy why on earth would you bother with a bra? :fool:
> 
> Cycling was fun- I have more statistics for you all to thoroughly enjoy:
> 
> 48.75 litres of water (75cl per session)
> 65000 kilojoules (1000 per session)
> Average after lunch/cycling blood sugar 83.8
> 39 hours of cycling

Most of our moms wear a bra/ bikini or vest in the pool :shrug: I think they somehow feel more secure when not topless:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dog would love it it we co slept with baby, he'd lick it all night :lolly:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You'd need to wear a woolly jumper to have a baby here at the moment, it's coooold today :cold:

What tasty snack could I concoct? Post cycling bloods at 78 so deffo time to eat something. Might have just one slice of toast with a smidge of marmite :devil: And some cheese. Yes, that appeals. And a cup-o-tea


----------



## HollyMonkey

In fact I have marmite theories, I'm going to do an experimental breakfast with marmite again, because the day I had it and it and my bloods went high, well I also had coffee that day, and recently I read on a diabetes forum that coffee causes sugar spikes, so it might have been that. Worth an experiment, since it wasn't way high, just a smidge :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It seems very odd that she has a bra on, like a weird lingerie advert :shrug: The photo is of such extremes of intimacy why on earth would you bother with a bra? :fool:
> 
> Cycling was fun- I have more statistics for you all to thoroughly enjoy:
> 
> 48.75 litres of water (75cl per session)
> 65000 kilojoules (1000 per session)
> Average after lunch/cycling blood sugar 83.8
> 39 hours of cycling
> 
> Most of our moms wear a bra/ bikini or vest in the pool :shrug: I think they somehow feel more secure when not topless:shrug:Click to expand...

I guess. I'm just a bra-less tart and only wear a bra when I go out somewhere posh. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My toast has popped- this is going to be good, this is going to be marmite-licious :dance:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> In fact I have marmite theories, I'm going to do an experimental breakfast with marmite again, because the day I had it and it and my bloods went high, well I also had coffee that day, and recently I read on a diabetes forum that coffee causes sugar spikes, so it might have been that. Worth an experiment, since it wasn't way high, just a smidge :shrug:

So marmite could be back on the GD menu :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In fact I have marmite theories, I'm going to do an experimental breakfast with marmite again, because the day I had it and it and my bloods went high, well I also had coffee that day, and recently I read on a diabetes forum that coffee causes sugar spikes, so it might have been that. Worth an experiment, since it wasn't way high, just a smidge :shrug:
> 
> So marmite could be back on the GD menu :wohoo:Click to expand...

Well I need to do further research and experiments...but it's a possibility since coffee sends blood sugar up for many people. So I'll try it with tea tomorrow!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> In fact I have marmite theories, I'm going to do an experimental breakfast with marmite again, because the day I had it and it and my bloods went high, well I also had coffee that day, and recently I read on a diabetes forum that coffee causes sugar spikes, so it might have been that. Worth an experiment, since it wasn't way high, just a smidge :shrug:

That's interesting. I just now read an article that coffee increases the efficacy of insulin :shrug:

I'm puzzled for you about the marmite because I can't think what would be in it that would cause an increase in glucose :shrug:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In fact I have marmite theories, I'm going to do an experimental breakfast with marmite again, because the day I had it and it and my bloods went high, well I also had coffee that day, and recently I read on a diabetes forum that coffee causes sugar spikes, so it might have been that. Worth an experiment, since it wasn't way high, just a smidge :shrug:
> 
> That's interesting. I just now read an article that coffee increases the efficacy of insulin :shrug:
> 
> I'm puzzled for you about the marmite because I can't think what would be in it that would cause an increase in glucose :shrug:Click to expand...

Neither can I :shrug: I've never had a diabetic patient who couldn't eat marmite.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Marmite has 24.1g of carbohydrate per 100g (1.1g sugar) so theoretically the smidge of probably less than a gram on my toast shouldn't make much difference, though everyone reacts differently to different foods so hard to say. As my diabetes book says, it's all about "learning what is toxic _to you_" which I always find is a rather scary way of putting it on the part of the author, toxic :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Coffee has theoretical good press but read any diabetic chat room and coffee is often a nasty one. It may regulate insulin in a non diabetic but once the damage is done if it's simply a bit more calorific than say tea it will raise blood sugar levels. I guess that's the difference :shrug: I will experiment further and come back with results and extended theories :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In fact I have marmite theories, I'm going to do an experimental breakfast with marmite again, because the day I had it and it and my bloods went high, well I also had coffee that day, and recently I read on a diabetes forum that coffee causes sugar spikes, so it might have been that. Worth an experiment, since it wasn't way high, just a smidge :shrug:
> 
> That's interesting. I just now read an article that coffee increases the efficacy of insulin :shrug:
> 
> I'm puzzled for you about the marmite because I can't think what would be in it that would cause an increase in glucose :shrug:Click to expand...

Well either way you look at it it's crazy, since between marmite or coffee I wouldn't think _either_ were particularly threatening!! But that's the whole joy, fun and intrigue of GD Trin, you just never know what things are going to get your sugar going:happydance: Lettuce and avocados for me are awful- yet both are esteemed good diabetic food:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My little treasure has fallen asleep mid play with her figurines on the rug :awww: I've put a blanket over her and am overwhelmed with love for her. I love how she plays right up until the last strength she has, suddenly she can't play anymore and closes her eyes and sleeps. Soooooo cute. I should make a crazy mise en scene around her like that photographer did with her baby!!


----------



## Crunchie

Before I had Lauren I was adamant I needed to have a bra on and have my nightgown on during labour ...lol ... I was kinda still dressed when the said I was in active labour .... Those clothes were off in a second and that bra was thrown across the room - crunchie did not care who saw her naked then !! Hahahah


----------



## newbie_ttc

ooh wee! look how has a cantaloupe today!! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Before I had Lauren I was adamant I needed to have a bra on and have my nightgown on during labour ...lol ... I was kinda still dressed when the said I was in active labour .... Those clothes were off in a second and that bra was thrown across the room - crunchie did not care who saw her naked then !! Hahahah

:haha:

I too picked up my dignity on the way out of the hospital, not that you give a stuff after everyone and the cleaner have had their head up your foof!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :flower:

The advent of weaning has now happened in our house :munch: Sorry I've been quiet but I've had a very grizzly/unsettled couple of days with Cara so today I've decided to see how she responded to a smidge of milky baby porridge. She absolutely loved it! Once she worked out that she didn't need to raspberry the stuff all over me (little cherub :wacko:) she was like a starving child being given her first food in weeks! Wow, was she ever ready for it! She cried for ages when I took the plate away :cry:

So, I've now been to the supermarket to retrieve all manner of puree-able veggies to get her started on the taste sensations about to befall her :thumbup: 

Anyway...I'll try to catch up with all the turtle happenings :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> tis very quiet in here for a Monday night, iv just watched mr poppers penguins with the girls and cried lol its such a good film, we ate biscuits and father christmas came around on his sleigh so the girls ran out with their slippers and dressing gowns on, they are tucked up in bed now ready for their christmas party day at school tomorrow.
> 
> Oh and JAMES JUST ROLLED OVER! from his back to front (he was like what the hell just happened hahahaha)

Wow! Clever James and beautiful pics of all of them. You are very lucky :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how is Lyra Essie? is her finger ok poor lil love
> 
> She's okay thanks. I think her teeth are quite sore so she's a bit miserable, but her finger looks much less red now so hopefully letting the pus has out has sorted it.Click to expand...

Poor Lyra...hope her finger is all better now :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening All :howdy:
> 
> I've been zumbatastic again this evening :thumbup: Oh, and I forgot to say I lost 2lbs :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone? :hugs:
> 
> well done :) how was zumba? love it?Click to expand...

Zumba was FAB thanks :happydance:<-------That is literally what I look like at zumba :haha:

Well done on your couple of pounds off too :thumbup: And well done to Bethany for her gain :thumbup: Luna too.....was that loss this week or last??? Well done anyway Luna :thumbup: Lissy too? Oh no, not weighing in this week.....arghhh, I've lost the plot with it all :wacko:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Another sacred digi speaketh!!! :happydance: A joy to mine eyes Newbie :hugs:
> 
> Yes it will be all the routine blood stuff and a poke of your abdomen and that's about it I reckon Newbs, that's what my doc does anyway. And eating/lifestyle stuff.

Frenchy is next! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Finally got around to taking (English) digi girls.
> 
> View attachment 311058
> 
> 
> I called the doctor today too hoping to get an appt 2 wks from now, as I thought they wouldn't see me any sooner but the receptionist told me I could come in this week if I want so my 1st appt is Thursday. I'm sure there will be nothing more than bloods drawn and paper work and such.

THE WORDS!!!!!! He hath spoken :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Canteloup day! :yipee: That's a big fruit to have blobbling around in me! I cannot believe how so quickly this pregnancy is whizzing by! It's going sooooooo fast!:cry: My rainbow ticker's right, he wriggles lots :awww: So lovely :cloud9:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/fr/thumb/a/a8/Apr%C3%A8s_le_20H_c%27est_Canteloup_-_Logo.jpg/250px-Apr%C3%A8s_le_20H_c%27est_Canteloup_-_Logo.jpg

OMG! You're half way!!! :shock: Unbelievable! Yay for your little cantaloupe :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Before I had Lauren I was adamant I needed to have a bra on and have my nightgown on during labour ...lol ... I was kinda still dressed when the said I was in active labour .... Those clothes were off in a second and that bra was thrown across the room - crunchie did not care who saw her naked then !! Hahahah
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I too picked up my dignity on the way out of the hospital, not that you give a stuff after everyone and the cleaner have had their head up your foof!Click to expand...

pahaha :rofl: i know! lol im usually very shy and funny about anyone looking at my hoof!:haha:

after id give birth to freya i was having a shower and the dr(same one who delievered freya) come in a was like omg so sorry! and closed the door!

i was laughing so much! like id be bothered after you delievered my baby cut my hoof in half and cleared up poo/vomit wee/blood you name it !:rofl:
that certainly wasnt the time to start acting modest! :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG want want want :hissy: :brat: :hissy:

https://biketrailer-115.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/zigo-bike-trailers.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

You can get a thing called a baby snuggler so from 3 months they can ride in a trailer...

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51UHvPZj78L._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

What fun!! 

https://biketrailer-115.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/baby-trailer.jpg


----------



## poas

No weigh in for me Kit...In fact...no weigh in till january-I am going to eat so much over christmas that I look like this
and then lose it all and look like this
 



Attached Files:







lolol.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0









Tummy-tuck.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

It seems you can deffo get support to put them in young...I wouldn't want to miss the summer and autumn biking weather!

https://www.bz1-img.com/images_customers/09/16/9895455_81465_raw.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

That second picture Lissy looks like one of those rubber bendy toys :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm in a bike trance https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/glop.gif


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG want want want :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
> 
> https://biketrailer-115.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/zigo-bike-trailers.jpg

But that actually looks like you riding it !!!


----------



## poas

I thought that too Crunch!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Does this work?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/772025-nub-guesses-please-clear-11-6-nub-shots.html

yup and im definitely from skull sticking with girl


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I thought that too Crunch!![/
> 
> She does bike modelling at the weekends ....


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> oooh early morning desk inspection! lots of lingering around mine while I was getting my files. Lots of wry smiles to me as I returned to my desk. Lots of not realising I don't give two $h!ts!

What's the point of this Sezi?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly can come in the bed if she wants when she has nightmares and suchlike, I used to do it to my parents and it's called bedworming in my family! Simon used to bedworm alot when he was small but I'm not his mother so it used to bug me. It's a very animal thing, his odour wasn't mine and I didn't want to share a bed with him :shrug: With my offspring it's different though!! I am wild beast woman https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif
> 
> Right, must be off...:bike: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Haha! I know exactly what you mean about the odour thing! Even when Cara smells of pee, poo and puke she still smells amazing to me :shrug: There is no other creature on this earth that I'd happily inhale that smelled like that!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I skyped with my sister last night and every time She left Sophie's side, Sophie screamed. Bet she wouldn't if she was in a jumperoo and able to entertain herself!

:haha:

Bet you would love to tell her so smugly :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I thought she looked like me too!!:haha:

While I'm in my bike trance...this is my dad in a bike magazine when he came out of hospital after his big operation on his back- he's been a keen cyclist all his life but could no longer walk (he can now :thumbup:) so we got him a recumbant bike. He's still bald and chubby from chemo and steroids in the pic but was so happy to be out on his bike. He has a super lightweight version of a similar bike now, since he still can't ride a real bike due to balance problems. It's really cool, goes really fast on the flat
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly can come in the bed if she wants when she has nightmares and suchlike, I used to do it to my parents and it's called bedworming in my family! Simon used to bedworm alot when he was small but I'm not his mother so it used to bug me. It's a very animal thing, his odour wasn't mine and I didn't want to share a bed with him :shrug: With my offspring it's different though!! I am wild beast woman https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif
> 
> Right, must be off...:bike: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Haha! I know exactly what you mean about the odour thing! Even when Cara smells of pee, poo and puke she still smells amazing to me :shrug: There is no other creature on this earth that I'd happily inhale that smelled like that!Click to expand...

Everyday I have to have a nuzzle into the nape of Holly's neck to inhale her, I DO NOT have the desire at all to do this to my stepsons! Having Holly has made me realise how strong and animal is the mothering instinct! And if there's only one slice of bread left I'll make sure Holly gets it and not the boys. It's quite awful really when you think about it!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> No weigh in for me Kit...In fact...no weigh in till january-I am going to eat so much over christmas that I look like this
> and then lose it all and look like this

Lissy! How could you post that picture of me??!! (obv. the one on the left)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> The advent of weaning has now happened in our house :munch: Sorry I've been quiet but I've had a very grizzly/unsettled couple of days with Cara so today I've decided to see how she responded to a smidge of milky baby porridge. She absolutely loved it! Once she worked out that she didn't need to raspberry the stuff all over me (little cherub :wacko:) she was like a starving child being given her first food in weeks! Wow, was she ever ready for it! She cried for ages when I took the plate away :cry:
> 
> So, I've now been to the supermarket to retrieve all manner of puree-able veggies to get her started on the taste sensations about to befall her :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...I'll try to catch up with all the turtle happenings :hugs:

You'll love it, I had such fun weaning Holly! :dance: I felt like an official mother, plus it was summer so I was like hippy earth mum gathering my veggies from the garden to make little tasty delights for Holly. It was as satisfying as the tug on the breast, seeing the little slurpy lips and hopeful eyes


----------



## HollyMonkey

Celery and leek soup with wholemeal bread
Chicken thigh cooked in tomato with lentils and steamed brocolli and mushrooms
Fromage Frais

That should do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I thought she looked like me too!!:haha:
> 
> While I'm in my bike trance...this is my dad in a bike magazine when he came out of hospital after his big operation on his back- he's been a keen cyclist all his life but could no longer walk (he can now :thumbup:) so we got him a recumbant bike. He's still bald and chubby from chemo and steroids in the pic but was so happy to be out on his bike. He has a super lightweight version of a similar bike now, since he still can't ride a real bike due to balance problems. It's really cool, goes really fast on the flat

Awww triumph in the face of adversity...I LOVE IT! Said it before, I'll say it again, your dad is cool :coolio:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's _my_ dinner by the way, not a suggestion for Cara :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Celery and leek soup with wholemeal bread
> Chicken thigh cooked in tomato with lentils and steamed brocolli and mushrooms
> Fromage Frais
> 
> That should do the trick :thumbup:

If these are weaning suggestions, I'm not sure they'll have the same appeal puree'd :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahahahahaha! Bethany..we thinketh on the same wavelength this evening :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> ooh wee! look how has a cantaloupe today!! :dance:

ooh wee look who has a ticker!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Peg bag for my sister:thumbup: I've filled it with wooden clothes pegs for her:haha:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 0









007.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 0









006.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 0









010.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> The advent of weaning has now happened in our house :munch: Sorry I've been quiet but I've had a very grizzly/unsettled couple of days with Cara so today I've decided to see how she responded to a smidge of milky baby porridge. She absolutely loved it! Once she worked out that she didn't need to raspberry the stuff all over me (little cherub :wacko:) she was like a starving child being given her first food in weeks! Wow, was she ever ready for it! She cried for ages when I took the plate away :cry:
> 
> So, I've now been to the supermarket to retrieve all manner of puree-able veggies to get her started on the taste sensations about to befall her :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...I'll try to catch up with all the turtle happenings :hugs:

aw bless Cara many fun raspberry times ahead :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> tis very quiet in here for a Monday night, iv just watched mr poppers penguins with the girls and cried lol its such a good film, we ate biscuits and father christmas came around on his sleigh so the girls ran out with their slippers and dressing gowns on, they are tucked up in bed now ready for their christmas party day at school tomorrow.
> 
> Oh and JAMES JUST ROLLED OVER! from his back to front (he was like what the hell just happened hahahaha)
> 
> Wow! Clever James and beautiful pics of all of them. You are very lucky :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou my love, i know im so lucky, will never take them for granted!


----------



## Sarachka

Freeeeezing!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG want want want :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
> 
> https://biketrailer-115.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/zigo-bike-trailers.jpg

omg where can we get one of these?! if i start saving now i can have one for James! i wanted one at the back but this is so much better!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> No weigh in for me Kit...In fact...no weigh in till january-I am going to eat so much over christmas that I look like this
> and then lose it all and look like this

:rofl: you do make me lol


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> What fun!!
> 
> https://biketrailer-115.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/baby-trailer.jpg

These are what you find most here. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly can come in the bed if she wants when she has nightmares and suchlike, I used to do it to my parents and it's called bedworming in my family! Simon used to bedworm alot when he was small but I'm not his mother so it used to bug me. It's a very animal thing, his odour wasn't mine and I didn't want to share a bed with him :shrug: With my offspring it's different though!! I am wild beast woman https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif
> 
> Right, must be off...:bike: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Haha! I know exactly what you mean about the odour thing! Even when Cara smells of pee, poo and puke she still smells amazing to me :shrug: There is no other creature on this earth that I'd happily inhale that smelled like that!Click to expand...
> 
> Everyday I have to have a nuzzle into the nape of Holly's neck to inhale her, I DO NOT have the desire at all to do this to my stepsons! Having Holly has made me realise how strong and animal is the mothering instinct! And if there's only one slice of bread left I'll make sure Holly gets it and not the boys. It's quite awful really when you think about it!Click to expand...

i definitely think James thinks im a dog! i always smell him! but he doesnt care lol


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Finally got around to taking (English) digi girls.
> 
> View attachment 311058
> 
> 
> I called the doctor today too hoping to get an appt 2 wks from now, as I thought they wouldn't see me any sooner but the receptionist told me I could come in this week if I want so my 1st appt is Thursday. I'm sure there will be nothing more than bloods drawn and paper work and such.
> 
> THE WORDS!!!!!! He hath spoken :happydance:Click to expand...

I missed this! Ugh! Newbie my love, have you decided how to tell him? :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Celery and leek soup with wholemeal bread
> Chicken thigh cooked in tomato with lentils and steamed brocolli and mushrooms
> Fromage Frais
> 
> That should do the trick :thumbup:

thats it im coming over for dinner! i cant take it anymore! *drools*


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Peg bag for my sister:thumbup: I've filled it with wooden clothes pegs for her:haha:

thats amazing B!


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry I've been so boring lately. Nothing much to say really!


----------



## mummyApril

James is snoring!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oooh early morning desk inspection! lots of lingering around mine while I was getting my files. Lots of wry smiles to me as I returned to my desk. Lots of not realising I don't give two $h!ts!
> 
> What's the point of this Sezi?Click to expand...

To make me hate my job even more!!




mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly can come in the bed if she wants when she has nightmares and suchlike, I used to do it to my parents and it's called bedworming in my family! Simon used to bedworm alot when he was small but I'm not his mother so it used to bug me. It's a very animal thing, his odour wasn't mine and I didn't want to share a bed with him :shrug: With my offspring it's different though!! I am wild beast woman https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif
> 
> Right, must be off...:bike: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Haha! I know exactly what you mean about the odour thing! Even when Cara smells of pee, poo and puke she still smells amazing to me :shrug: There is no other creature on this earth that I'd happily inhale that smelled like that!Click to expand...
> 
> Everyday I have to have a nuzzle into the nape of Holly's neck to inhale her, I DO NOT have the desire at all to do this to my stepsons! Having Holly has made me realise how strong and animal is the mothering instinct! And if there's only one slice of bread left I'll make sure Holly gets it and not the boys. It's quite awful really when you think about it!Click to expand...
> 
> i definitely think James thinks im a dog! i always smell him! but he doesnt care lolClick to expand...

My mum still smells me!


----------



## kit_cat

Molly....I've been thinking about your sleep deprivation with Leo and although I don't have a wondrous answer, I do know how you feel to an extent. Cara fed every 1 1/2- 2 hours right up until 12 weeks, although we did start getting 3 and 4 hour stretches at night with her. It seems maybe Leo has not got a grip on night and day yet? Is his room dark at night? Do you do a bedtime routine? I know these are routine things but I'm just wracking my tiny brain for something to help :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, mad rush begins before the swimming pool, laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks April, certainly an original pressie, she won't be getting a peg bag from anyone else :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oooh early morning desk inspection! lots of lingering around mine while I was getting my files. Lots of wry smiles to me as I returned to my desk. Lots of not realising I don't give two $h!ts!
> 
> What's the point of this Sezi?Click to expand...
> 
> To make me hate my job even more!!Click to expand...

Haha! Aside from that? Does it actually serve a purpose other than to put pressure on people?


----------



## mummyApril

my house is cold tonight! very windy here


----------



## Mollykins

Morning, afternoon, evening all.

:rofl: My youngest went to help me put Leo's toys away and picked up one, her head snapped up, her eyes got as big as saucers, and she said, "Mom. This toy... he's drooled on it." Me: "Of course he did." Her: "But I've touched it! *drops it* Ew, that is second.itely going through the wash."


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Morning, afternoon, evening all.
> 
> :rofl: My youngest went to help me put Leo's toys away and picked up one, her head snapped up, her eyes got as big as saucers, and she said, "Mom. This toy... he's drooled on it." Me: "Of course he did." Her: "But I've touched it! *drops it* Ew, that is second.itely going through the wash."

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my house is cold tonight! very windy here

Yeah..we've had some sleety snow stuff too :cold:


----------



## Mollykins

Amazing pic of your dad B, I agree with Kit, he is very cool :cool:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ch'ien's dragon, Merlin, died :cry: We just came home and found him dead. He hasn't been entirely well fro a while. I think their very poor start in life has finally taken its toll

He is very sad. Tarquin says "I don't love it when creatures die"

He wanted to see Merlin under the ground so I said 'it's only his body' thinking it would lead to a discussion about his soul and where that had gone


............ so he says "It's his head too" :dohh::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

I could eat a scabby dog....soooo hungry :wacko: That's it, I'm joining April round at Bethany's *pulls hat on and wedges baby under arm*


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Ch'ien's dragon, Merlin, died :cry: We just came home and found him dead. He hasn't been entirely well fro a while. I think their very poor start in life has finally taken its toll
> 
> He is very sad. Tarquin says "I don't love it when creatures die"
> 
> He wanted to see Merlin under the ground so I said 'it's only his body' thinking it would lead to a discussion about his soul and where that had gone
> 
> 
> ............ so he says "It's his head too" :dohh::haha:

:awww: :haha:

Poor Ch'ien. At least Merlin's life was good when you got him :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Molly....I've been thinking about your sleep deprivation with Leo and although I don't have a wondrous answer, I do know how you feel to an extent. Cara fed every 1 1/2- 2 hours right up until 12 weeks, although we did start getting 3 and 4 hour stretches at night with her. It seems maybe Leo has not got a grip on night and day yet? Is his room dark at night? Do you do a bedtime routine? I know these are routine things but I'm just wracking my tiny brain for something to help :shrug:

Well, he has been going down for the night around 10 pm, sometimes later, and then he's asleep for the night. Meaning that when he does wake up, he feeds and then goes straight back to sleep. He does that until .... Any where from 730- 930 in the morning. Then he's up and smiley and playful. He sleeps in our room with us, his crib is a foot from our bed. :shrug: Not sure why he gets up so much. Maybe he just likes me that much? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Trin, its an awful situation but a funny bit from Ch'ien. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> The advent of weaning has now happened in our house :munch: Sorry I've been quiet but I've had a very grizzly/unsettled couple of days with Cara so today I've decided to see how she responded to a smidge of milky baby porridge. She absolutely loved it! Once she worked out that she didn't need to raspberry the stuff all over me (little cherub :wacko:) she was like a starving child being given her first food in weeks! Wow, was she ever ready for it! She cried for ages when I took the plate away :cry:
> 
> So, I've now been to the supermarket to retrieve all manner of puree-able veggies to get her started on the taste sensations about to befall her :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...I'll try to catch up with all the turtle happenings :hugs:

Our first turtlet is weaning *sob* :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Morning, afternoon, evening all.
> 
> :rofl: My youngest went to help me put Leo's toys away and picked up one, her head snapped up, her eyes got as big as saucers, and she said, "Mom. This toy... he's drooled on it." Me: "Of course he did." Her: "But I've touched it! *drops it* Ew, that is second.itely going through the wash."

the girls saw James gag from a hiccup last night while lying on my bed, you should of seen them move, i might chase them around their bedroom with James in the air getting them to tidy up haha


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :flower:
> 
> The advent of weaning has now happened in our house :munch: Sorry I've been quiet but I've had a very grizzly/unsettled couple of days with Cara so today I've decided to see how she responded to a smidge of milky baby porridge. She absolutely loved it! Once she worked out that she didn't need to raspberry the stuff all over me (little cherub :wacko:) she was like a starving child being given her first food in weeks! Wow, was she ever ready for it! She cried for ages when I took the plate away :cry:
> 
> So, I've now been to the supermarket to retrieve all manner of puree-able veggies to get her started on the taste sensations about to befall her :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...I'll try to catch up with all the turtle happenings :hugs:
> 
> Our first turtlet is weaning *sob* :cry:Click to expand...

I'll aadmit that I am confused.... Are you completely weaning Cara from BFing?


----------



## Mollykins

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning, afternoon, evening all.
> 
> :rofl: My youngest went to help me put Leo's toys away and picked up one, her head snapped up, her eyes got as big as saucers, and she said, "Mom. This toy... he's drooled on it." Me: "Of course he did." Her: "But I've touched it! *drops it* Ew, that is second.itely going through the wash."
> 
> the girls saw James gag from a hiccup last night while lying on my bed, you should of seen them move, i might chase them around their bedroom with James in the air getting them to tidy up hahaClick to expand...

:haha: Brilliant! I will now threaten her like so... "If you do not clean your room, I will let Leo play with your toys... and you know what he'll do to them." :haha: I feel a bit evil at the mo'


----------



## Mollykins

Where is Jaynie?


----------



## TrinityMom

Newbie, I saw this and thought of you

https://www.calorababy.co.za/pregnancy/fun-ways-to-announce-your-pregnancy.html


----------



## Essie

Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie and I have been texting. She's finding the thread a bit hard at the moment bc although we are all friends, we are also all about babies and pregnancy and I understand why she doesn't really feel like she fits in. I hate it but I do know how she feels. I hope everything gets better for her asap


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie and I have been texting. She's finding the thread a bit hard at the moment bc although we are all friends, we are also all about babies and pregnancy and I understand why she doesn't really feel like she fits in. I hate it but I do know how she feels. I hope everything gets better for her asap

I can understand that. We've all needed a break at some stage :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie and I have been texting. She's finding the thread a bit hard at the moment bc although we are all friends, we are also all about babies and pregnancy and I understand why she doesn't really feel like she fits in. I hate it but I do know how she feels. I hope everything gets better for her asap

I understand as well. :( Please pass on to her that I'm thinking of her. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Ch'ien's dragon, Merlin, died :cry: We just came home and found him dead. He hasn't been entirely well fro a while. I think their very poor start in life has finally taken its toll
> 
> He is very sad. Tarquin says "I don't love it when creatures die"
> 
> He wanted to see Merlin under the ground so I said 'it's only his body' thinking it would lead to a discussion about his soul and where that had gone
> 
> 
> ............ so he says "It's his head too" :dohh::haha:

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Morning, afternoon, evening all.
> 
> :rofl: My youngest went to help me put Leo's toys away and picked up one, her head snapped up, her eyes got as big as saucers, and she said, "Mom. This toy... he's drooled on it." Me: "Of course he did." Her: "But I've touched it! *drops it* Ew, that is second.itely going through the wash."
> 
> the girls saw James gag from a hiccup last night while lying on my bed, you should of seen them move, i might chase them around their bedroom with James in the air getting them to tidy up hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Brilliant! I will now threaten her like so... "If you do not clean your room, I will let Leo play with your toys... and you know what he'll do to them." :haha: I feel a bit evil at the mo'Click to expand...

:haha: thats so funny!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Where is Jaynie?

:shrug: havin Jaynie time i guess


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.

thats silly i would definitely puree they wont know what to do with anything too solid and then they could choke, i cannot wait to get my baby blender out its too cute!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie and I have been texting. She's finding the thread a bit hard at the moment bc although we are all friends, we are also all about babies and pregnancy and I understand why she doesn't really feel like she fits in. I hate it but I do know how she feels. I hope everything gets better for her asap

I can understand that, please let her know I'm thinking of her.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.
> 
> thats silly i would definitely puree they wont know what to do with anything too solid and then they could choke, i cannot wait to get my baby blender out its too cute!Click to expand...

Baby led weaning doesn't use any purée at all, it's all about baby feeding themselves. So no spoon feeding at all. I think we will probably give Lyra something at Christmas if she seems ready.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.
> 
> thats silly i would definitely puree they wont know what to do with anything too solid and then they could choke, i cannot wait to get my baby blender out its too cute!Click to expand...

If you wait until they are ready to eat solids then they don't choke - they know what to do. It's one of the basic principles of baby-led weaning


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Night night nuvers
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night night Trin x


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.
> 
> thats silly i would definitely puree they wont know what to do with anything too solid and then they could choke, i cannot wait to get my baby blender out its too cute!Click to expand...
> 
> If you wait until they are ready to eat solids then they don't choke - they know what to do. It's one of the basic principles of baby-led weaningClick to expand...

Trin what's your take on baby led? Is it popular amongst your mums?


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight Trin :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Fun story... we had to make a trip to the store yesterday and on the way home, Leo was yelling to be fed. We pull over and I feed him. He finishes. OH helps me maneuver him back into the carseat. We get one strap on and he projectile voms his entire feed. Have I mentioned how much I LOVE leather interior?? I'll tell you, we were a sight trying to clean up Leo as well as the car and carseat, etc.


----------



## Sarachka

About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :flower:
> 
> The advent of weaning has now happened in our house :munch: Sorry I've been quiet but I've had a very grizzly/unsettled couple of days with Cara so today I've decided to see how she responded to a smidge of milky baby porridge. She absolutely loved it! Once she worked out that she didn't need to raspberry the stuff all over me (little cherub :wacko:) she was like a starving child being given her first food in weeks! Wow, was she ever ready for it! She cried for ages when I took the plate away :cry:
> 
> So, I've now been to the supermarket to retrieve all manner of puree-able veggies to get her started on the taste sensations about to befall her :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...I'll try to catch up with all the turtle happenings :hugs:
> 
> Our first turtlet is weaning *sob* :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll aadmit that I am confused.... Are you completely weaning Cara from BFing?Click to expand...

No Molly..for now I'm still BFing same as usual but starting her on a little solid food alongside :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

something like this they are called the garden fairies B
 



Attached Files:







The-Lavender-Fairy.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.

Essie...I believe the most confusing thing about baby led weaning is the fact that there is comparatively little research or information to either back it or decry it. I personally like the theory behind it but am unconvinced that a child who has never experienced solid food will definitely know what to do with a chunk of, say, melon. Yes, they will probably put it in their mouth but then what? I appreciate that the foundation of the whole baby led thing is that they will know what to do if you wait until they are ready but to me, that's the greatest get out clause there ever was...if they can't cope then you didn't wait long enough and they weren't ready :shrug:

I have read whatever I can find on the subject and ultimately the following quote encapsulates what I intend to do:

_"Very little scientific research has been done regarding baby-led weaning. However, a new study headed by child health specialist Charlotte M. Wright from the University of Glasgow, Scotland found that while BLW works for most babies, it could lead to nutritional problems for children who develop more slowly than others. Wright concluded "that it is more realistic to encourage infants to self-feed with solid finger food during family meals, but also give them spoon fed purees."_

I will start traditionally (purees/yoghurt/porridge etc) but soon incorporate some suitable finger foods :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Fun story... we had to make a trip to the store yesterday and on the way home, Leo was yelling to be fed. We pull over and I feed him. He finishes. OH helps me maneuver him back into the carseat. We get one strap on and he projectile voms his entire feed. Have I mentioned how much I LOVE leather interior?? I'll tell you, we were a sight trying to clean up Leo as well as the car and carseat, etc.

oh dear! James has been sick in his material carseat im just grateful for my steam mop lol


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Fun story... we had to make a trip to the store yesterday and on the way home, Leo was yelling to be fed. We pull over and I feed him. He finishes. OH helps me maneuver him back into the carseat. We get one strap on and he projectile voms his entire feed. Have I mentioned how much I LOVE leather interior?? I'll tell you, we were a sight trying to clean up Leo as well as the car and carseat, etc.

Oh nightmare! Cara has perfect timing with vomming big style just as we are leaving the house :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe

this is why i wouldnt have James in my bed while Jay was here its bad enough me sleeping in same bed as him lol (Jay i mean)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe

No, you're probably right. Your sleep will change i.e. will be less deep, you'll hear bebe's every snuffle and squeak but not so much OH...they just don't seem as finely tuned in as us mums.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe

Sarah, we have a drop side crib side-carred to our bed on my side, so Rhyko only sleeps over there next to me. I won't let him sleep between dh and I until he is much older. I am a much lighter sleeper now that I am a mum, so I wake at every noise he makes, but it is good so that as trin said there is protection against sids. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Great minds think alike, Kit :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Great minds think alike, Kit :hugs:

Indeed :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.
> 
> Essie...I believe the most confusing thing about baby led weaning is the fact that there is comparatively little research or information to either back it or decry it. *I personally like the theory behind it but am unconvinced that a child who has never experienced solid food will definitely know what to do with a chunk of, say, melon. *Yes, they will probably put it in their mouth but then what? *I appreciate that the foundation of the whole baby led thing is that they will know what to do if you wait until they are ready but to me, that's the greatest get out clause there ever was...if they can't cope then you didn't wait long enough and they weren't ready :shrug:
> 
> I have read whatever I can find on the subject and ultimately the following quote encapsulates what I intend to do:
> 
> _"Very little scientific research has been done regarding baby-led weaning. However, a new study headed by child health specialist Charlotte M. Wright from the University of Glasgow, Scotland found that while BLW works for most babies, it could lead to nutritional problems for children who develop more slowly than others. Wright concluded "that it is more realistic to encourage infants to self-feed with solid finger food during family meals, but also give them spoon fed purees."_
> 
> I will start traditionally (purees/yoghurt/porridge etc) but soon incorporate some suitable finger foods :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for that Kit. I think that is what we will end up doing too. I'm not sure Lyra is ready yet anyway, milk still seems to be filling her up.*

I'm reading a book which explores both methods and I've just started the chapter on getting the best of both worlds :thumbup:*


----------



## Mollykins

My OH is just as baby noise sensitive as I am. And his ability to go from asleep to awake in 0.2 seconds is amazing. I nuv him. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww yes, Leo likes to do his big voms and/or big up the back poos when we are trying to leave the house. :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.
> 
> Essie...I believe the most confusing thing about baby led weaning is the fact that there is comparatively little research or information to either back it or decry it. *I personally like the theory behind it but am unconvinced that a child who has never experienced solid food will definitely know what to do with a chunk of, say, melon. *Yes, they will probably put it in their mouth but then what? *I appreciate that the foundation of the whole baby led thing is that they will know what to do if you wait until they are ready but to me, that's the greatest get out clause there ever was...if they can't cope then you didn't wait long enough and they weren't ready :shrug:
> 
> I have read whatever I can find on the subject and ultimately the following quote encapsulates what I intend to do:
> 
> _"Very little scientific research has been done regarding baby-led weaning. However, a new study headed by child health specialist Charlotte M. Wright from the University of Glasgow, Scotland found that while BLW works for most babies, it could lead to nutritional problems for children who develop more slowly than others. Wright concluded "that it is more realistic to encourage infants to self-feed with solid finger food during family meals, but also give them spoon fed purees."_
> 
> I will start traditionally (purees/yoghurt/porridge etc) but soon incorporate some suitable finger foods :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that Kit. I think that is what we will end up doing too. I'm not sure Lyra is ready yet anyway, milk still seems to be filling her up.*
> 
> I'm reading a book which explores both methods and I've just started the chapter on getting the best of both worlds :thumbup:*Click to expand...

Well, if there was any doubt in my mind about Cara being ready, after today, there isn't any more! For weeks now she's been staring at us eating and on Sunday she actually tried to grab a biscuit out of my hand. She no longer seems completely satiated after her feeds, seems like she's just making do as she fusses a lot both during and after feeds when she never used to. She NEVER gets all sleepy and content after a feed now. Feeding is really difficult anyway with her distractedness. I have put it off for as long as I have felt comfortable...in my opinion, the longer the better, but I'm happy she's ready now :munch:

I'd say don't worry too much about it Essie...it will all end up with the same conclusion anyway I believe. I think our attitudes are the most important thing here.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My OH is just as baby noise sensitive as I am. And his ability to go from asleep to awake in 0.2 seconds is amazing. I nuv him. :kiss:

Oh well I stand corrected :) My OH..definitely nowhere near as tuned in as me :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

With both the girls, I fed them purred foods (sweet potatoes were their firsts) :) and then also gave them toast or baby biscuits when they were teething. :shrug: They did fine, just watch them. They occasionally will choke (its how they learn too anyway) but one thing I feel I've told a million friends... If they are coughing, they are breathing. I always (as long as they are breathing) let them get to resolve the issue on their own before I intervene.


----------



## Essie

Thanks Kit. From how you describe Cara I think Lyra still has a way to go. She gets all sleepy and satisfied after most feeds and although she watches sometimes she's more interested in her toys than our food. It's so exciting youre starting this new journey with Cara :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH is just as baby noise sensitive as I am. And his ability to go from asleep to awake in 0.2 seconds is amazing. I nuv him. :kiss:
> 
> Oh well I stand corrected :) My OH..definitely nowhere near as tuned in as me :shrug:Click to expand...

My OH can happily sleep through her wailing at night.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> My OH is just as baby noise sensitive as I am. And his ability to go from asleep to awake in 0.2 seconds is amazing. I nuv him. :kiss:
> 
> Oh well I stand corrected :) My OH..definitely nowhere near as tuned in as me :shrug:Click to expand...

I know he is an exception... I fully appreciate it. When I am up in the middle of the night for a feed, I sit on the edge of the bed and he will roll over and rub my back for moment and ask me if I need anything. Aww... I need to make him some peanut butter cookies. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cloud9: Heaven is....a walk to the pool, a swim, a walk home, then a hot chocolate lying on your bed. Swimming is space man, sooo good. I had a backache all day and an hour's swim and it's all washed away! 

It was the swimming Christmas 'party' today (a small gathering for a glass of champagne at the pool after the swim) - I didn't stay long since I was walking home but it was pleasant. I chatted to couple of guys I don't know that well, mainly about England and Englishness because they asked me hundreds of questions- including "What kind of meat do they use for mince pies?" :dohh: But it was fun and I ate salami and pickles- took a chance on the deli meats since the cake and crisps were out of bounds!


----------



## mummyApril

James has been watching everything i eat, its helping the diet though as i feel too bad haha


----------



## mummyApril

sounds blissful B


----------



## mummyApril

Angels having her first sleep over on her birthday! shes so excited, i told her i would be her slave!


----------



## poas

Evening ladies!!
Hope all is well, Sarah please send my love to Jaynie-it is shitty when you feel like an outsider xx
With regards to the weaning talk-my hv has warned that Esme will be an early weaner, not just because of birth weight, and the fact that she is a hungry baby but also the way she watches us as we eat and will actually sort of nom her mouth!
Harri weaned at 4months (4 months was the old 6 months lol) and started on sweet potato puree and mashed banana, then at 6months went onto mash/puree with toast/finger food.
I felt that worked best as it taught him what to do with food and then gave him the opportunity to do it himself-I shall do the same with Esme, though I will try to delay for as long as possible.
I am off to wrap presents and eat sherbert lemons....mmm...


----------



## Mollykins

I'm glad Cara is taking to her nommies so well. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww B, I is jealous of your evening.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.
> 
> Essie...I believe the most confusing thing about baby led weaning is the fact that there is comparatively little research or information to either back it or decry it. I personally like the theory behind it but am unconvinced that a child who has never experienced solid food will definitely know what to do with a chunk of, say, melon. Yes, they will probably put it in their mouth but then what? I appreciate that the foundation of the whole baby led thing is that they will know what to do if you wait until they are ready but to me, that's the greatest get out clause there ever was...if they can't cope then you didn't wait long enough and they weren't ready :shrug:
> 
> I have read whatever I can find on the subject and ultimately the following quote encapsulates what I intend to do:
> 
> _"Very little scientific research has been done regarding baby-led weaning. However, a new study headed by child health specialist Charlotte M. Wright from the University of Glasgow, Scotland found that while BLW works for most babies, it could lead to nutritional problems for children who develop more slowly than others. Wright concluded "that it is more realistic to encourage infants to self-feed with solid finger food during family meals, but also give them spoon fed purees."_
> 
> I will start traditionally (purees/yoghurt/porridge etc) but soon incorporate some suitable finger foods :thumbup:Click to expand...

Your approach sounds like mine- I was a bit sceptical of BLW, mainly because it's so fashionable and I'm instinctively wary of fads and fashions because I am Victorian Beast Woman. I think I mentioned my best friend who did full on BLW, and to be honest it all does seem to come to the same:shrug: Only her baby wouldn't eat soup or mashed potato:haha: And the puree bit is of such short duration... Kit, be my witness that Holly stole most of my garlic mushroom and polenta starter at the Italian restaurant :ninja: and April be my witness that Holly ate a hotdog at Tropical Wings :munch: And I didn't do any of your new fangled fancy baby diets, except of course when it suited me because I couldn't be bothered to cook and puree so just sliced and proffered!


----------



## Mollykins

How exciting for her April. :dance:


----------



## cassie04

Hi girlies! I'm sorry I haven't managed to be on again today! Iv been at Uni and just this minute finished my work! Arghhhhhh will be worth it when I'm all done! As if Xmas is next week mental crack! Anyway hope your all ok! I've got my glucose test tomorow and hopefully manage to squeeze on here at some point!

Lots of love


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Aww B, I is jealous of your evening.

'Twas very nice, and I had a delicious shower aftewards- there's one shower at the pool that is more powerful than the others and I like to hump over with my hands on my knees and get a full back and shoulder massage from it, then do my thighs and calf muscles. Makes you feel so relaxed and zingy afterwards


----------



## HollyMonkey

Orange is the new pink!

Good luck for GTT tomorrow Cassie :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Omg big fat gypsy christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!


----------



## Mollykins

Showers after work outs are bliss. :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Omg big fat gypsy christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!

Prostatots!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry about Merlin Trin :hugs:

April I know the type of fairy :thumbup: I had The Flower Fairy books as a kid and they were like that, I used to think I was one of the Autumn fairies and would try to shape my ears into a pointy shape and wore funny homemade felt boots and a raggedy skirt and would sit around in strategic positions in the garden :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka please give Jaynie my love and tell her I miss her immensely on the thread and that I hope she's sorting out the poofuckery ok :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nearly 11, which is monkey midnight, so I'm off to give my guinea piggles some green beans and then get to bed. 

Nighty night :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxx Sleep tight all xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Only 5 more sleeps Sarachka :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Omg big fat gypsy christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!
> 
> Prostatots!Click to expand...

oh. my. god.


----------



## kit_cat

Good night B :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Good night all. I'm turning in in anticipation of night feeds. Weve got our last baby music tomorrow morning, then weigh clinic in the afternoon. Sleep well.


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie..hope you have a good night :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night night from me too....:sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Night all. :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sorry about Merlin Trin :hugs:
> 
> April I know the type of fairy :thumbup: I had The Flower Fairy books as a kid and they were like that, I used to think I was one of the Autumn fairies and would try to shape my ears into a pointy shape and wore funny homemade felt boots and a raggedy skirt and would sit around in strategic positions in the garden :haha:

haha you werent the only one (minus the shaping of ears!) lol!


----------



## poas

Why are people discussing flower fairies may I ask? I have one on my back in memory of my first molar pregnancy (obv wasn't even a baby, but in my mind I always thought of baby as a girl until I found out the truth)
MBFGC is hideous, Ed and I are sat watching it on sky+...I always watched the weddings before but this was much worse!! That poor little girl with the hotpant combo-VILE.
However, there's something oddly appealing about the Red cape and dress on the tot...I don't know if any of you have seen 'A Series of Unfortunate Events', but I love the way the youngest child is dressed in it :)
Right, off to bed...this 'waking up in the night' malarkey is not my bag AT ALL.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies 

Another works Christmas meal completed ! yum yum 

Essie - I am with you on this weaning lark being confusing.... my MIL nags me everyday to give her some mashed up pear :shrug: she is obsessed...
Lauren is not ready ! the poor cow has not mastered holding anything at the mo and her head is not completely stable. I do think like Kit, we will know when she is ready.
The HV told us there should be no delay with her weaning but to always remember her milestones may take longer..... I do forget sometime :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Nighttttttttttttttt....Kit, Monkey,Molly and Lisssssyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mollykins

Night Crunch! ...what was your meal? I am going easy on myself and making some gnocchi with cinnamon butter sauce tonight.


----------



## Mollykins

Kmteehoo! :wave: how's your baby girl?


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies sorry I wasn't on today. I had a hard day and am trying to relax and reduce stress :nope:


----------



## addie25

My girls are the size of an avocado today!!!!


----------



## Essie

Yay for avocado babies :happydance:


----------



## Essie

I think Lyra has forgotten what sleep is..


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

So comrades, here's my plan of attack- I've had marmite on my toast, and ham and muesli and yoghurt and tea, next to my toast, not on it- and if in an hour my bloods are looking suspicious I'll go for a brisk walk up and down the steps in the garden :fool: I have my gd appt tomorrow so don't want a nasty red just before that!

Lissy I'm making a present for April to give to her nan, and she wants fairies! I asked what type of fairies!

I was woken up at 4am by Mr Bump, or Little Miss Bump! Don't know what he was up to, moving furniture around in there I guess :awww: That's the first time he's woken me from deep sleep, I'm so in love :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congrats on Avos Addie!!! I'll find a nice pic of a pair of avos later on the big computer to post!


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I used to put elastic bands around the tops of my ears to encourage them to stay pointed, oh dear, how sad was I. And I spent hours and hours making hundreds of pairs of paper shoes that I'd wear around the house and garden. I'm surprised my parents didn't take me in for testing :fool: 

But it was great at the time because with just one sheet of A4 and some sellotape I could make quite an elaborate pair of shoes, whereas now I'm more an A3 size and we never have A3 in the house :nope:


----------



## poas

Ah I see, thankyou for explaining to me-nosey turtle that I am!
Lots of guests just now!!Hi all!
Esme did 10 and a half hrs sleep...looks like we are getting back to normal :) Harri's friends that came round last week have both come out in chicken pox (second time for both) so I am wondering if what she had was something to do with that? No spots though, so probably not.
Right, coffee time pour moi! Today I am going to make a list of things I would like to get for turtles and hopefully make a start on working through them :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

The


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cat


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sat


----------



## HollyMonkey

On The Mat :ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go and do some knitting, my mum's peg bag in the pale shades...

Knitting doesn't have much calorific burn up interest or VO2max interest- I did some tests a while ago with my heart rate monitor I use for running training and while woodwork does in fact provide a gentle cardivascular workout, knitting DOES NOT, so don't go thinking that by sitting on your arse all day and knitting is in anyway doing SPORT ladies :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Lissy, that's a good long sleep!

I bet the guests are all ladies who have pee'd on sticks this morning and have squinters and have Googled "8dpo and faint line on an IC" and have found ten million hits on this thread alone :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey!! That's odd, look at my rainbow ticker for this week! Indeed baby woke me up in the dead of night for the first time last night!!!

I'm so scared about everything being ok at the scan, I'm falling really in love now bubs is moving alot. He/She has suddenly become totally real and I'm imagining his/her smell and ickle beady eyes and my heart swells with uncontrollable love. I'm making an effort now to think of him as possibly female too so it's not too weird if it _is_ a girl!!!


----------



## poas

Aww I'm jealous B, it is such a special time and of course you will worry-I worked myself into a right state before each scan, but if you are feeling good strong movements then all will be fine :) I think you are carrying a ........boy, but then I only have 50% chance of being right and sometimes I think girl...I am really looking forward to finding out yours and Sarah's bebe gender!!! I do think you will have different from eachother.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had another 4 guesses on my nub thread overnight and all have said girl- this is really confusing me since it looks so boy to me! That's like a million girl guesses now :wacko:


----------



## Essie

DH brought me tea and toast before going off to work. Just what I needed after an unsettled night :munch:


----------



## Essie

Aww B. I loved feeling lyra mI've, and watching my bump do a Mexican wave as she shifted position. Like Lissy said, it's normal to worry. I was terrified before each scan, but everything will be fine. I can't wait to find out the gender. I thought boy but now I'm wavering :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Aww I'm jealous B, it is such a special time and of course you will worry-I worked myself into a right state before each scan, but if you are feeling good strong movements then all will be fine :) I think you are carrying a ........boy, but then I only have 50% chance of being right and sometimes I think girl...I am really looking forward to finding out yours and Sarah's bebe gender!!! I do think you will have different from eachother.

Thanks Lissy, I'm sure everyone gets worried before scans, plus at the 32 week scan with Holly the doctor worried me about her short femurs and it's the same doctor for this scan and she's very fussy about her weights and measures, to the point of scaring me. But at the same time I like her thoroughness so I don't change her, I just have to get nervous each time!! :argh:

Hey it's odd, it never crossed my mind that Sarachka and I could have the same sex baby:dohh: For me it's obvious they're different, hers is a girl and mine a boy:haha: But my nub guessers and Kit and April are making me wobble on my boy conviction!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well at one hour my bloods are 126 and they have to be under 140 after an hour, so I'm sure in another hour they'll be under the target 120...Looking good so far for the marmite...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Scary, just tidying the kitchen and on the radio hear that there are more than 24 000 unecessary deaths from diabetes per year in the UK, simply because diet and sugar control is not properly addressed, and the majority of those deaths are in young women, 15 to 35yrs of age, who are 9 times more likely to die of complications. I do hope my sister gets on top of the strict diet as well as the art of insulin quick smartish. She's not doing too well apparently :nope:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Scary, just tidying the kitchen and on the radio hear that there are more than 24 000 unecessary deaths from diabetes per year in the UK, simply because diet and sugar control is not properly addressed, and the majority of those deaths are in young women, 15 to 35yrs of age, who are 9 times more likely to die of complications. I do hope my sister gets on top of the strict diet as well as the art of insulin quick smartish. She's not doing too well apparently :nope:

I was reading an article about this earlier. I'm sorry your sister isn't doing great. Is it denial about having it? I think ssometimes people don't realise what a serious condition diabetes is, and the myriad of complications that can arise from not controlling your blood sugars. Not saying that is the case for your sister, but in general it's something I notice.


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all 

Munkie ... I miss my preggo belly. I wanted to see it really move at the end .... But never mind.

My brother is still complete denial about his diabetes, he claims a doctor once said that you can't control by diet. He is currently off work with a foot infection. 
He is very overweight and I have many times suggested we diet together but he seems to 
Ignore me.


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: Bloods after marmite breakfast- 69

(3.8 for you essie!)

Good job I did that little experiment hey!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> :haha: Bloods after marmite breakfast- 69
> 
> (3.8 for you essie!)
> 
> Good job I did that little experiment hey!

Theyve gone the opposite way! How bizarre. Maybe a coffee/Marmite combo is just a bad trigger for you.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well for my sister I think one of the problems with Type 1 diabetes is it's really difficult to control until you know exactly your metabolism and insulin dose, and she's not allowed to exercise etc until it's under control. And for the moment she either has too much or too little, so goes from hyper to hypo all the time. So it is really hard- Type 2 (and GD) are easier since we do produce insulin but just not always enough for the demand and it's hugely affected by diet, even Type 1 is. Dr Bernstein has written alot on the subject which I've read and it's soooo diet linked. 

My mum said my sister said she's sure that she has something else wrong with her as well as diabetes, something more serious- which is a massive denial thing since diabetes is massively serious! So yes there's probably a bit of denial there.

Yes must have been the coffee marmite combo essie!! Marmite is way better with tea anyway I find!


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Ah I see, thankyou for explaining to me-nosey turtle that I am!
> Lots of guests just now!!Hi all!
> Esme did 10 and a half hrs sleep...looks like we are getting back to normal :)

clare actually hates lissy and her perfect baby sometimes!:sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Bloods after marmite breakfast- 69
> 
> (3.8 for you essie!)
> 
> Good job I did that little experiment hey!
> 
> Theyve gone the opposite way! How bizarre. Maybe a coffee/Marmite combo is just a bad trigger for you.Click to expand...

Yes and because I did a one hour check and they weren't at 250 or something it's not a 'reactive hypo' as they call it in the books :shrug: All the better for monkey mouth:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see, thankyou for explaining to me-nosey turtle that I am!
> Lots of guests just now!!Hi all!
> Esme did 10 and a half hrs sleep...looks like we are getting back to normal :)
> 
> clare actually hates lissy and her perfect baby sometimes!:sulk:Click to expand...

You can get her back in 14yrs time when Freya has all A Grades and is a perfect teenager while Esme is caught smoking behind the bikesheds and is rebel teenager from hell:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey I've done all the laundry and housework and lots of BnB spam and it's only 9am! I'm going to take Holly on the bus to the Christmas merry-go-round this morning, and maybe eat Japanese without the rice. Wednesday is usually our going out to have fun day


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think all guns should be removed off the face of the earth


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all!

What a night! I think the temp dropped to about 28* at its lowest and the humidity was just awful. Not very conducive to sleeping with a giant pillow. I am grateful for my aircon every day!

I am meant to be doing accounts...spot the enthusiasm!

I ordered a few different types of non disposable nappies to try out before I commit to buying 20 and then realise I don't like them. My first one arrived today. It is a Cherub Tree one. Looks rather nice :thumbup:
https://clayjarpeople.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/New-Nappy-Picture.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

And that's one toy I'll be putting my foot down to if it's a boy. Simon plays with guns, he's a perfectly adorable boy so I know they're not always bad, but I don't have many principles so I'm going to allow myself at least that one :sulk:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see, thankyou for explaining to me-nosey turtle that I am!
> Lots of guests just now!!Hi all!
> Esme did 10 and a half hrs sleep...looks like we are getting back to normal :)
> 
> clare actually hates lissy and her perfect baby sometimes!:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> You can get her back in 14yrs time when Freya has all A Grades and is a perfect teenager while Esme is caught smoking behind the bikesheds and is rebel teenager from hell:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:sounds like me at 14:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Aww Cara is weaning :awww: I admit I'm confused by weaning. Everything I read is contradictory, and I'm not even sure how you know when to start. One book I'm reading says if you wait til 6 months then you don't need to purée. It's so confusing.
> 
> thats silly i would definitely puree they wont know what to do with anything too solid and then they could choke, i cannot wait to get my baby blender out its too cute!Click to expand...
> 
> If you wait until they are ready to eat solids then they don't choke - they know what to do. It's one of the basic principles of baby-led weaningClick to expand...
> 
> Trin what's your take on baby led? Is it popular amongst your mums?Click to expand...

I like it. I have a lot of patients and friends who follow it and it works well. I think the thing is to not follow one system too rigidly. So a combinations of mushy-ish foods when baby shows an interest in eating and food off your plate is a good compromise. To do what works for you and her and feed what's in season and home made as much as possible :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all!
> 
> What a night! I think the temp dropped to about 28* at its lowest and the humidity was just awful. Not very conducive to sleeping with a giant pillow. I am grateful for my aircon every day!
> 
> I am meant to be doing accounts...spot the enthusiasm!
> 
> I ordered a few different types of non disposable nappies to try out before I commit to buying 20 and then realise I don't like them. My first one arrived today. It is a Cherub Tree one. Looks rather nice :thumbup:
> https://clayjarpeople.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/New-Nappy-Picture.jpg

They look great Trin, pretty much identical to the ones I had/have :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe

One of the basics with co sleeping is no alcohol or meds....maybe if he changes when baby comes he won't break stuff



EDIT: God that sounded judgemental! And it wasn't meant to!!! sorry ... hope you know what I mean :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see, thankyou for explaining to me-nosey turtle that I am!
> Lots of guests just now!!Hi all!
> Esme did 10 and a half hrs sleep...looks like we are getting back to normal :)
> 
> clare actually hates lissy and her perfect baby sometimes!:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> You can get her back in 14yrs time when Freya has all A Grades and is a perfect teenager while Esme is caught smoking behind the bikesheds and is rebel teenager from hell:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:sounds like me at 14:haha:Click to expand...

And me! I wonder what Holly will be like. DH was the total opposite of me, a real swot. His bestfriend tells me that my dh had a briefcase as his school bag, you know the rigid ones with the gold clasps, and you'd hear them click open at the start of the lesson :haha: How hilarious is that?! :rofl: We all had canvas army and navy bags all scribbled over with the names of our favourite bands:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe
> 
> One of the basics with co sleeping is no alcohol or meds....maybe if he changes when baby comes he won't break stuff
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: God that sounded judgemental! And it wasn't meant to!!! sorry ... hope you know what I mean :blush:Click to expand...

Sarachka will need one of those alcohol breath testers in her bedside drawer for her OH :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh's back is too wide for co sleeping, it could easily steamroller a small being in it's path.

Right, must get us both dressed and ready for the 10:35 bus to the merry-go-round...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to go and do some knitting, my mum's peg bag in the pale shades...
> 
> Knitting doesn't have much calorific burn up interest or VO2max interest- I did some tests a while ago with my heart rate monitor I use for running training and while woodwork does in fact provide a gentle cardivascular workout, knitting DOES NOT, so don't go thinking that by sitting on your arse all day and knitting is in anyway doing SPORT ladies :haha:

:rofl: So this is what happens when the Munkie lab is closed for business. If we don't have 'moon in your vagina' shots we have comparative heart rates of leisure/craft activities


----------



## addie25

B that is so amazing that ur baby is moving so much :cloud9: you are so lucky u are freedom him/her so much now. Ur scan will go great but I do understand worry I hold my breath each scan till they say all is good.

My hormones are starting to kick in a lot. I'm getting very emotional. DH had to put me in a "time out" yesterday bc I was so emotional. Well his mom is acting like these babies are her babies. Her friends asked me what i wanted to name them and his mom goes " I am having girls I am having girls and I want to name them something dainty" I was sitting there like really your having girls I don't see ur pregnancy belly. It was always my fear that she would try and take over if I had girls bc she never had any I feel like its happening and I don't like it. I kno she means no harm and is exciting but stop calling them your daughters and getting so involved with their name decision and telling me " we will discuss things" when I've decided on things for MY children. And to top it off she tells the babies that I am not taking care of them. Every step I take she goes. " oh don't fall be careful oh my ur clumsy" and then bends down and tells the girls. "don't worry I am taking care of you and making sure your safe " what as if I am not? I make sure they are safe all day and I am so annoyed when she says this.

I've decided I just can't tell her as much bc I don't want input n by sharing everything with her she puts in her 2 cents. It's hard bc she is not my mo
And so it's hard to say STOP doing this but I have to. She is treating me like I'm a child and tells me what to do all day long and then calls them her babies!!!! Ughhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## addie25

Trin those are such cute dippers!!

I am going to a multiples group later today with my friend. It's a bunch of moms pregnant with multiples or already have multiples. I am excited to get advice on when babies arrive and even now how they deal with different physical pain as I get bigger. I just hope no one scares me with their story bc we know how fragile I have become. I have to talk to my doctor about how scared I am all the time. Maybe they can help somehow.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Scary, just tidying the kitchen and on the radio hear that there are more than 24 000 unecessary deaths from diabetes per year in the UK, simply because diet and sugar control is not properly addressed, and the majority of those deaths are in young women, 15 to 35yrs of age, who are 9 times more likely to die of complications. I do hope my sister gets on top of the strict diet as well as the art of insulin quick smartish. She's not doing too well apparently :nope:

When I was at the perinatal conference (with the lions) earlier this year, there was a diabetic midwife there who weighed about 130kg and was always first at the buffet table. She also dished up her pudding with her main meal so she didn't miss out. She would test her glucose, eat, test her glucose and then just dial up the insulin pen according to how far over she was. She said she goes through tons of insulin but that it's not a problem because it has totally controlled her diabetes and she doesn't have to consider her diet :shock: And this is a health care professional


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I think all guns should be removed off the face of the earth

I totally agree. I live in such a gun culture and I hate it.

In the awful 80's and early 90's, my granddad used to walk around with a gun strapped to his ankle, and my dad taught me (when I was 8 :shock:) to open the gun safe and shoot his one gun. I hated it :nope: Things are not like that now, but it is normal to own a gun here and there is so much gun violence with unregistered firearms. I won't allow one in my house otherwise I think DH would own one. As it is he has loads of knives :wacko:


----------



## poas

Oi!!! Don't gang up on me and my perfect baby!LoL.
When Freya is 10 weeks old I bet she will do the same, and I've just had a week of being up all night then getting Harri ready for school then being up all day and running round after him when he gets home! Oh, and Esme....She's going to Oxford University-I've decided :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And that's one toy I'll be putting my foot down to if it's a boy. Simon plays with guns, he's a perfectly adorable boy so I know they're not always bad, but I don't have many principles so I'm going to allow myself at least that one :sulk:

I don't allow the boys to have gun toys. My whole family knows this. They always point out that they turn a stick or anything into a gun. My point is that it doesn't teach them familiarity with guns and it requires some imagination

Last christmas tho, my grandparents gave the boys gigantic water pistols which I didn't have the heart to confiscate


----------



## poas

I don't like Harri having toy guns either, but even though he doesn't have them he plays with them at friends, picks up sticks and pretends, or points his fingers-It is a real shame that guns are seen as such a 'cool' thing :(


----------



## addie25

Any suggestions on my MIL post?


----------



## TrinityMom

I was asked to write an article for a cat mag and it is on the front cover and a nice double spread on page 4 :smug: Had to brag :blush: And yesterday I was asked for a quote on an article about cancer prevention 

It's the xmas kitten article


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Any suggestions on my MIL post?

I think DH has to talk to her so it's not taken the wrong way. I do a lot of biting my tongue around my MIL. It's just the nature of that relationship :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Wow that's awesome Trin!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Cara had the best night's sleep she's had in ages! She slept from 7.30pm until 8am :thumbup: without stirring or crying out in the night at all. That's been another reason why i figured it was the right time to wean as her sleep wasn't as settled and it was probably just a matter of time before she started fully waking during the night again. So yay for baby porridge :thumbup:

We're going to go walking later I think, both wrapped up like fat sausages as it's freezing outside! The sky is that "so grey it could snow" way so I'll be ready in case it does :thumbup:

OHs friend from work's little boy is 1 on Saturday and he has a sickness and diarrhoea bug :( Some 1st birthday eh? Hopefully he'll be better by then or else his splendiferous party will be off and his mum will be :cry:

Sooooo, what's up with everyone else? (if you haven't already said) :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ff shopping might by some turtle giftss!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey addie :wave:

:awww: Little avocados :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I think Lyra has forgotten what sleep is..

Oh my..you did say you anticipated a sleepless night :dohh: Hope you're not too exhausted today :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

can someone pm me all turts addresses from sanctum as i cant get in today x


----------



## addie25

Hey kit!!! Any advice on my MIL post it's really stressing me out and I can use advice on a nice way to tell her to back off.


----------



## addie25

Wow very impressive Cara!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey!! That's odd, look at my rainbow ticker for this week! Indeed baby woke me up in the dead of night for the first time last night!!!
> 
> I'm so scared about everything being ok at the scan, I'm falling really in love now bubs is moving alot. He/She has suddenly become totally real and I'm imagining his/her smell and ickle beady eyes and my heart swells with uncontrollable love. I'm making an effort now to think of him as possibly female too so it's not too weird if it _is_ a girl!!!

I'm sure everything will be just peachy my lovely but I know only the sonographer telling you that will really reassure you. I remember it all very clearly..the horrible nervous butterflies..and if they pause to say something you feel like shouting "omg, what's the matter?" Your little one is safely snuggled up in there, clearly growing well and getting the best care a mummy could give :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April I used to put elastic bands around the tops of my ears to encourage them to stay pointed, oh dear, how sad was I. And I spent hours and hours making hundreds of pairs of paper shoes that I'd wear around the house and garden. I'm surprised my parents didn't take me in for testing :fool:
> 
> But it was great at the time because with just one sheet of A4 and some sellotape I could make quite an elaborate pair of shoes, whereas now I'm more an A3 size and we never have A3 in the house :nope:

haha! my nans garden is now a fairy garden, but my girls dont seem miffed by it they love fairies but dont try and be them :/


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey!! That's odd, look at my rainbow ticker for this week! Indeed baby woke me up in the dead of night for the first time last night!!!
> 
> I'm so scared about everything being ok at the scan, I'm falling really in love now bubs is moving alot. He/She has suddenly become totally real and I'm imagining his/her smell and ickle beady eyes and my heart swells with uncontrollable love. I'm making an effort now to think of him as possibly female too so it's not too weird if it _is_ a girl!!!

baby is just doing fine :hugs: right on cue for all he/she needs to do aswell lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I've had another 4 guesses on my nub thread overnight and all have said girl- this is really confusing me since it looks so boy to me! That's like a million girl guesses now :wacko:

cos it is


----------



## addie25

:ignore:

Ok going back to bed. Enjoy your mornings.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> And that's one toy I'll be putting my foot down to if it's a boy. Simon plays with guns, he's a perfectly adorable boy so I know they're not always bad, but I don't have many principles so I'm going to allow myself at least that one :sulk:

guns are a big no no in my house, boy or no boy NO GUNS!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see, thankyou for explaining to me-nosey turtle that I am!
> Lots of guests just now!!Hi all!
> Esme did 10 and a half hrs sleep...looks like we are getting back to normal :)
> 
> clare actually hates lissy and her perfect baby sometimes!:sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> You can get her back in 14yrs time when Freya has all A Grades and is a perfect teenager while Esme is caught smoking behind the bikesheds and is rebel teenager from hell:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:sounds like me at 14:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> And me! I wonder what Holly will be like. DH was the total opposite of me, a real swot. His bestfriend tells me that my dh had a briefcase as his school bag, you know the rigid ones with the gold clasps, and you'd hear them click open at the start of the lesson :haha: How hilarious is that?! :rofl: We all had canvas army and navy bags all scribbled over with the names of our favourite bands:haha:Click to expand...

i had a hippy bag, and my art portfolio covered in silver writing of quotes and band names haha


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> :ignore:
> 
> Ok going back to bed. Enjoy your mornings.

I answered :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

sorry Addie was trying to catch up, i would definitely talk to your dh, or even your MIL if you get on well, shes obviously really excited but doesnt realise shes over stepping the mark! grandparents can be like that sometimes! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on my MIL post?
> 
> I think DH has to talk to her so it's not taken the wrong way. I do a lot of biting my tongue around my MIL. It's just the nature of that relationship :shrug:Click to expand...

Sorry Trin I didn't see this be4. DH won't talk to her. He thinks her telling me what to do and her overall behavior is funny. He thinks it's funny bc it's not bein done to him I guess. I will have to talk to her but I have tried in a nice way and it's not getting in her head and I'm afraid soon I'm just goon to blow up and tell her to SHUT UP!!! Usually when eh talks to his mom this is what happens. He texts his dad and says "mom is bothering my wife tell her to stop" his dad tells his mom to cut it out N then she gets offended and says she did nothing wrong. It's just I've tried correcting her nicely saying MY daughters and just laughing when she tells me what to do but I've had it. I feel like I need to be direct. I was raised differently my parents encouraged me to speak up even if it was to them and biting my tongue isn't in my nature and I'm getting so stressed about her behavior that I don't want to see her as often anymore and I know that's not kind so that's why I want to say something but don't know how to say it.


----------



## mummyApril

loving the nappies Trin! do you like them? 

Kit glad you got a good nights sleep! 

im off for a nap as i didnt get to sleep til late last night 

have a good morning all catch up later


----------



## mummyApril

Addie tell her she can do your labour! haha


----------



## addie25

She always oversteps it's not just because I'm pregnant. I've said something dh has said something about how she gets n it got better and now it's going back. I mean one time she came over and read our mail and another time she came over and said lets see how ur room is kept and went in it and started picking things up off the floor bc she said i was going to trip on them . She is a very good person she loves us n i love her but boundries are hard for her. N it is harder this time since dh just thinks its funny.


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Addie tell her she can do your labour! haha

Lol I wanted to when she kept saying "I'm having girls" I get she is excited but these are my daughters and her behavior is making me not want to spend a lot of time with her bc it just shows how she will be when they get here and I want her around u know but I can't be told what to do like I'm 5 or have her acting like their her daughters.


----------



## addie25

It's hard bc I know she is a good person and isn't trying to hurt me but she is. I just wish dh would talk to her but he won't. He will eventually realize her behavior is causing a problem and tell his dad to tell her to back off and that doesnt help. I just need to find a nice yet direct way of telling her her behavior is not appreciated and is causing me stres.


----------



## mummyApril

maybe not spend soooo much time with her so she doesnt get too over the top?


----------



## mummyApril

right am definitely napping now my eyes are stinging!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Addie 

Like Trin I get the Mil issues, and I must admit in the last month I have just been biting my tongue.... It really is the best for me. I mean she can go on all she likes about giving Lauren her first food but at the end of the day we will decide when she does. Just grin knowing that why she says is not what will happen !:hugs:

well done Cara ! :thumbup:
Essie, hope you will manage a nap today :hugs:

I am having a rare day in today, I have sent my working request to my boss today and I am stressing :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> loving the nappies Trin! do you like them?
> 
> Kit glad you got a good nights sleep!
> 
> im off for a nap as i didnt get to sleep til late last night
> 
> have a good morning all catch up later

I like the look of it. I'm going to wait til the others arrive and test them out on Tori and see what she thinks. I think I'll only know once I've tried them on a real live baby of my own


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Any suggestions on my MIL post?

Sorry addie..I got distracted by Miss Cara!

If it were me and my MIL, I'd speak to her myself in the nicest possible way. You could start by saying how much you love and appreciate how excited and involved she is and you can't wait to present her with her granddaughters next year but right now you need a bit of space to make your own decisions as this is a really special time for you and DH. After everything you've been through to get here, surely she'll understand? Just explain that once the babies are here, you really want the joy of knowing that you made the best decisions for them although that's not to say you won't take advice from her or anyone else. Speak to her addie...you'll at least have given it a try :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I think I will speak to her If I don't it will get worse. Ive already been asked by family members on her side why it is she treats me like a child. Bc when we r with people she tells me what to do as well n they give me looks like what is going on here . Last time i was pregnant i was going to go up the stairs with her niece and she goes "oh no take the elevator with me i dont want u climing the stairs" i say "im going with jen ill see u later " she says "stairs arent a good idea for u just take the elevator" Jen looked so confused and it was so embarrassing like I'm 5 years old n u r telling me I can't go up the stairs??? I think bc she met me as a child she still views me as one sometimes. If I don't set up boundaries it won't be enjoyable and dh and i have experienced enough and we deserve to enjoy this. She isn't trying to take away our enjoyment that's what makes it hard I don't think she means to hurt me in any way and I'm scared to hurt her feelings.


----------



## kit_cat

As you say though addie...I think the risk of hurting her feelings is worth it because you're just going to land up snapping and resenting her which would be much worse.


----------



## TrinityMom

I am off to buy xmas cards and do the posting. I shall reward myself for this arduous task with a frozen espresso :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good luck Trin..enjoy your espresso :coffee:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> As you say though addie...I think the risk of hurting her feelings is worth it because you're just going to land up snapping and resenting her which would be much worse.

Very true kit I already feel like I don't want to see her as often but that's not fair I should give her a chance to stop this behavior.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I was asked to write an article for a cat mag and it is on the front cover and a nice double spread on page 4 :smug: Had to brag :blush: And yesterday I was asked for a quote on an article about cancer prevention
> 
> It's the xmas kitten article

Wow Trin..I'm totally impressed...and so not worthy! I feel quite smug that I know you :thumbup::smug:


----------



## cassie04

Hello all! How is everyone today?
We have just left the maternity ward! They were lovely! Even gave me a yummy brekkie and dave some food! Anyhow dave is taking me out for a lunch! Were going to this lushy Chinese restaurant for there lunch special and you have no idea how flipping excited me and baby are! I love food! You have no idea how hard starving myself was for this glucose test!

Anyway I'm going to try and get on!

Trin have fun writing Xmas cards!!!!!

And kit!!!!!! I need cara dressed up as a Xmas tree, a reindeer, Xmas pud anything!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Cassie :wave:

Glad all went well today..when do you get the results?

Enjoy your food :munch: I was the same as you when I was pregnant..always starving!

Don't worry, I have something up my sleeve for Cara's Christmas outfit...just not got it yet :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Cara's first nom noms....:awww:


----------



## kit_cat

A Wednesday chuckle...


----------



## Essie

Bit of time to BnB before we are off to weigh munchkin. 

Trin, that's great about your article. Hopefully it'll make people think twice. 

Cassie, wow your hospital are nice giving you breakfast! I had to sit in the waiting room of the path lab and then just got sent home. When do you get your results?

Addie i think Kit is right. Talking to your MIL is probably the best approach. Hopefully she will understand that although it's lovely she's excited so needs to give you some space too. 

We've been to our last baby music this morning. All the other babies were grizzling and Lyra was just chilling out, more interested in trying to sit up. Makes up for the fact she cried all afternoon yesterday. One of the other mums made a comment about how lyra is ahead of everyone with having teeth and trying to sit up. It sounded a bit of a bitchy comment the way she said it.


----------



## Essie

Aww Kit look at Cara enjoying her food :awww: I'm wondering if Lyras nighttime waking is suggesting she is hungrier. If it continues I think we might try a little baby rice or something to see if that helps.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Bit of time to BnB before we are off to weigh munchkin.
> 
> Trin, that's great about your article. Hopefully it'll make people think twice.
> 
> Cassie, wow your hospital are nice giving you breakfast! I had to sit in the waiting room of the path lab and then just got sent home. When do you get your results?
> 
> Addie i think Kit is right. Talking to your MIL is probably the best approach. Hopefully she will understand that although it's lovely she's excited so needs to give you some space too.
> 
> We've been to our last baby music this morning. All the other babies were grizzling and Lyra was just chilling out, more interested in trying to sit up. Makes up for the fact she cried all afternoon yesterday. One of the other mums made a comment about how lyra is ahead of everyone with having teeth and trying to sit up. It sounded a bit of a bitchy comment the way she said it.

Unfortunately this is the problem with groups of mums with young babies. There's this stupid competitive thing going on with some of them and it spoils it..and don't get me started on the sideways glances as if you have 2 heads or something! Ignore that woman..probably just wrestling with her own insecuritiues about how her child is coming along. I for one am very impressed with how quickly Lyra has come on as lazy bones Cara still won't roll over :dohh: I'm not worried though, she's very strong and robust and sits up unaided (although is prone to face plants :haha:) and some babies throw the rule book away don't they?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Aww Kit look at Cara enjoying her food :awww: I'm wondering if Lyras nighttime waking is suggesting she is hungrier. If it continues I think we might try a little baby rice or something to see if that helps.

I was actually going to say that to you. She's the same age as Cara and on all other counts had developed faster so it wouldn't be totally unreasonable to think she might need a wee tad more in her tum. But who knows? I wouldn't have weaned Cara now if I didn't think the time had come, you'll know what's right.:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

e


kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Bit of time to BnB before we are off to weigh munchkin.
> 
> Trin, that's great about your article. Hopefully it'll make people think twice.
> 
> Cassie, wow your hospital are nice giving you breakfast! I had to sit in the waiting room of the path lab and then just got sent home. When do you get your results?
> 
> Addie i think Kit is right. Talking to your MIL is probably the best approach. Hopefully she will understand that although it's lovely she's excited so needs to give you some space too.
> 
> We've been to our last baby music this morning. All the other babies were grizzling and Lyra was just chilling out, more interested in trying to sit up. Makes up for the fact she cried all afternoon yesterday. One of the other mums made a comment about how lyra is ahead of everyone with having teeth and trying to sit up. It sounded a bit of a bitchy comment the way she said it.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the problem with groups of mums with young babies. There's this stupid competitive thing going on with some of them and it spoils it..and don't get me started on the sideways glances as if you have 2 heads or something! Ignore that woman..probably just wrestling with her own insecuritiues about how her child is coming along. I for one am very impressed with how quickly Lyra has come on as lazy bones Cara still won't roll over :dohh: I'm not worried though, she's very strong and robust and sits up unaided (although is prone to face plants :haha:) and some babies throw the rule book away don't they?Click to expand...

Her baby was born the same day as Lyra so I guess she's comparing the two. But all babies develop differently. Her baby was holding her head up when on her tummy earlier than Lyra was :shrug: I dont like the competitiveness :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> e
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Bit of time to BnB before we are off to weigh munchkin.
> 
> Trin, that's great about your article. Hopefully it'll make people think twice.
> 
> Cassie, wow your hospital are nice giving you breakfast! I had to sit in the waiting room of the path lab and then just got sent home. When do you get your results?
> 
> Addie i think Kit is right. Talking to your MIL is probably the best approach. Hopefully she will understand that although it's lovely she's excited so needs to give you some space too.
> 
> We've been to our last baby music this morning. All the other babies were grizzling and Lyra was just chilling out, more interested in trying to sit up. Makes up for the fact she cried all afternoon yesterday. One of the other mums made a comment about how lyra is ahead of everyone with having teeth and trying to sit up. It sounded a bit of a bitchy comment the way she said it.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the problem with groups of mums with young babies. There's this stupid competitive thing going on with some of them and it spoils it..and don't get me started on the sideways glances as if you have 2 heads or something! Ignore that woman..probably just wrestling with her own insecuritiues about how her child is coming along. I for one am very impressed with how quickly Lyra has come on as lazy bones Cara still won't roll over :dohh: I'm not worried though, she's very strong and robust and sits up unaided (although is prone to face plants :haha:) and some babies throw the rule book away don't they?Click to expand...
> 
> Her baby was born the same day as Lyra so I guess she's comparing the two. But all babies develop differently. Her baby was holding her head up when on her tummy earlier than Lyra was :shrug: I dont like the competitiveness :nope:Click to expand...

I know, it's silly really....pointless :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> e
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Bit of time to BnB before we are off to weigh munchkin.
> 
> Trin, that's great about your article. Hopefully it'll make people think twice.
> 
> Cassie, wow your hospital are nice giving you breakfast! I had to sit in the waiting room of the path lab and then just got sent home. When do you get your results?
> 
> Addie i think Kit is right. Talking to your MIL is probably the best approach. Hopefully she will understand that although it's lovely she's excited so needs to give you some space too.
> 
> We've been to our last baby music this morning. All the other babies were grizzling and Lyra was just chilling out, more interested in trying to sit up. Makes up for the fact she cried all afternoon yesterday. One of the other mums made a comment about how lyra is ahead of everyone with having teeth and trying to sit up. It sounded a bit of a bitchy comment the way she said it.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the problem with groups of mums with young babies. There's this stupid competitive thing going on with some of them and it spoils it..and don't get me started on the sideways glances as if you have 2 heads or something! Ignore that woman..probably just wrestling with her own insecuritiues about how her child is coming along. I for one am very impressed with how quickly Lyra has come on as lazy bones Cara still won't roll over :dohh: I'm not worried though, she's very strong and robust and sits up unaided (although is prone to face plants :haha:) and some babies throw the rule book away don't they?Click to expand...
> 
> Her baby was born the same day as Lyra so I guess she's comparing the two. But all babies develop differently. Her baby was holding her head up when on her tummy earlier than Lyra was :shrug: I dont like the competitiveness :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's silly really....pointless :shrug:Click to expand...

Its awful....a close friend of mine is the worst at this ..... she loves to remind me that her daughter was sitting up at 3 1/2 months whilst looking at Lauren laying there ...... 
and they she said I wont allow my baby to have non educational toys as I was showing Lauren her teddy....sigh.... she thinks my baby is rubbish :shrug:


----------



## Essie

17lb 15oz (8.16kg). Little chunk!


----------



## addie25

Yea moms I've noticed get very competitive!! So many of my friends are having babies. One yesterday found out it is twins as well and I told dh I hope they don't get overly competitive bc that is their nature and they are due a month after us. Just ignore the like kit said they compare bc they feel their child is behind in some way.


----------



## addie25

I have my multiples group soon I hope they are all nice.


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> I have my multiples group soon I hope they are all nice.

they will be ! :hugs: have fun


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:
 

> I have my multiples group soon I hope they are all nice.

very cool! let us know how it goes :)


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Cassie :wave:
> 
> Glad all went well today..when do you get the results?
> 
> Enjoy your food :munch: I was the same as you when I was pregnant..always starving!
> 
> Don't worry, I have something up my sleeve for Cara's Christmas outfit...just not got it yet :haha:

Awwww good stuff! Find out results at 6pm! How adorable is cara! Did she enjoy her nom moms?!?!


----------



## cassie04

Essie thy are lovely at Hexham I am really lucky.... We were put in one of the aftercare rooms where I will be after the birth and I got to hear a newborn baby crying away it was adorable and got me dead excited to be there in a few months ! As if that woman made a bitchy comment about Lyra being more advanced than her child! That's great that she is growing up so well and healthy! It would be more of a concern if she was lacking behind other babies! She is quite blaintly jealous cos Lyra is such a cute baby!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just waiting for my bus home- if it's any comfort to you, Holly can't say a single proper word while her baby swimmers friend speaks fluent French! And I don't think it's even a double language issue, just Holly doing things in her own good time!


----------



## cassie04

I have my first ever turtle mail! I am soooooo totally excited I couldn't wait to show dave! Thanks kit and Hayley for your lovely Xmas cards! :) 

And I have a delivery of secret Santa!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to open it! Whoever you are u will eventually have to tell me who you are!!!!!!! Cheeky monkey! 

Hayley have you received a parcel from me yet? Xxxx


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Just waiting for my bus home- if it's any comfort to you, Holly can't say a single proper word while her baby swimmers friend speaks fluent French! And I don't think it's even a double language issue, just Holly doing things in her own good time!

Oooooh wher have you Been today my lovely


----------



## cassie04

I am tucked up in bed with dave attempting to have a cuddle with a sneaky Dixie cat who snuck under the covers in-between me and dave! She is so warm and soft! This is my perfect way to spend an afternoon watching a film eating Xmas chocolate and a hot cup of coco! It's sooooo cold outside!


----------



## cassie04

By the way I can't beleive I have a squash in my big budda belly!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg Crunch, that poor woman must have a hard time categorising all the toys into educational versus non educational! :wacko: Did you ask her what her criteria for selection was? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been adventuring Cassie, and have ridden on a Santa train and Holly has been on loads of fairground rides. It was very EDUCATIONAL


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> I have my multiples group soon I hope they are all nice.

Enjoy addie chick! Let me know what it's like! Have fun


----------



## addie25

Essie and Lyra thank u so much for the Christmas card and lovely note!!!!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> I've been adventuring Cassie, and have ridden on a Santa train and Holly has been on loads of fairground rides. It was very EDUCATIONAL

:haha:Well as long as it was educational! You better not just be having fun!!!!!:haha: it sounds like a lovely outing


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I've been adventuring Cassie, and have ridden on a Santa train and Holly has been on loads of fairground rides. It was very EDUCATIONAL

I hope you explained that Holly should only be enjoying herself in an educational way.....like understanding how the rides are built :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Omg Crunch, that poor woman must have a hard time categorising all the toys into educational versus non educational! :wacko: Did you ask her what her criteria for selection was? :haha:

Lol she advised NOT for me to buy her any type of dolly or soft toy for her birthday in January, also if I plan to give my baby chocolate that is fine but to not to give it her to child or eat any around her ...
I bought Clothes :wacko:


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg Crunch, that poor woman must have a hard time categorising all the toys into educational versus non educational! :wacko: Did you ask her what her criteria for selection was? :haha:
> 
> Lol she advised NOT for me to buy her any type of dolly or soft toy for her birthday in January, also if I plan to give my baby chocolate that is fine but to not to give it her to child or eat any around her ...
> I bought Clothes :wacko:Click to expand...

Pffffft seriously!!!!! When you visit her do you and Lauren have to be in contamination suits too? Whilst her daughter remains wrapped up in bubble wrap! I think she needs to get her nose out of the baby books and not take eveything too seriously! There's wanting the best for your child and there's being obsessive about your child's life choices!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've been adventuring Cassie, and have ridden on a Santa train and Holly has been on loads of fairground rides. It was very EDUCATIONAL
> 
> I hope you explained that Holly should only be enjoying herself in an educational way.....like understanding how the rides are built :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, we went through the moulding techniques used to create the fibre glass reindeer at the front of the train, and I introduced Holly to some basic laws of motion regarding trains and merry-go-rounds and she has homework tonight on the subject of "Cultural Implications of Christmas in Modern Society" which she has to hand in to me tomorrow morning:thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

cassie04 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg Crunch, that poor woman must have a hard time categorising all the toys into educational versus non educational! :wacko: Did you ask her what her criteria for selection was? :haha:
> 
> Lol she advised NOT for me to buy her any type of dolly or soft toy for her birthday in January, also if I plan to give my baby chocolate that is fine but to not to give it her to child or eat any around her ...
> I bought Clothes :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Pffffft seriously!!!!! When you visit her do you and Lauren have to be in contamination suits too? Whilst her daughter remains wrapped up in bubble wrap! I think she needs to get her nose out of the baby books and not take eveything too seriously! There's wanting the best for your child and there's being obsessive about your child's life choices!Click to expand...

Lauren and I ignore them whilst laying on the floor gorging on sweets and playing make believe :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie :happydance: i have a pressie/s for you! ill try post them this week:happydance:


THANKS FOR MY PRESSIE THOSE LIL CHRISTMAS BOOKS :cloud9: and the turtle :)
i have a pressie for you too :happydance: 

and of course the secret santa! :-#


oh i love turtle shopping :)


----------



## Sarachka

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe
> 
> One of the basics with co sleeping is no alcohol or meds....maybe if he changes when baby comes he won't break stuff
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: God that sounded judgemental! And it wasn't meant to!!! sorry ... hope you know what I mean :blush:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe
> 
> One of the basics with co sleeping is no alcohol or meds....maybe if he changes when baby comes he won't break stuff
> 
> 
> EDIT: God that sounded judgemental! And it wasn't meant to!!! sorry ... hope you know what I mean :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Sarachka will need one of those alcohol breath testers in her bedside drawer for her OH :haha:Click to expand...


WTF!! I clearly need to be careful with how I rant about OH and you've really got the wrong idea. His flailing in his sleep is nothing to do with drink. He comes to bed tipsy maybe once or twice a fortnight. Regardless of alcohol, he's a very restless sleeper and bc he is so tall his arms often hit stuff when he moves.


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've been adventuring Cassie, and have ridden on a Santa train and Holly has been on loads of fairground rides. It was very EDUCATIONAL
> 
> I hope you explained that Holly should only be enjoying herself in an educational way.....like understanding how the rides are built :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we went through the moulding techniques used to create the fibre glass reindeer at the front of the train, and I introduced Holly to some basic laws of motion regarding trains and merry-go-rounds and she has homework tonight on the subject of "Cultural Implications of Christmas in Modern Society" which she has to hand in to me tomorrow morning:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I hope she does not cheat and copy off the internet


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie :happydance: i have a pressie/s for you! ill try post them this week:happydance:
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR MY PRESSIE THOSE LIL CHRISTMAS BOOKS :cloud9: and the turtle :)
> i have a pressie for you too :happydance:
> 
> and of course the secret santa! :-#
> 
> 
> oh i love turtle shopping :)

I wishhhhhhhhhhhhhh I had loads of money as I see things for you guys all the time that I would love to buy :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I had a lovely day out and went on the Christmas wonderland rides in town, then had Japanese for lunch and this time I didn't touch the white rice and my bloods were fine. It was very nommo. Then we went to a Bio-Supermarket and I found some bread at only 35g carb and some flour at only 8g carb so I'm going to make PANCAKES! It's called Teff flour, and is an ancient Ethiopian grain :shrug: No gluten and low carb, worth a try! I've never heard of the stuff, this GD business is forcing me to enter into Luna and Trin realms of granola existence :haha: 

Then Holly fell asleep so I got an hour's embroidery on DH's present done in a café, then when she woke up we got the bus home and viola here we are!! 


Cassie I'm glad your ordeal is over, I'm sure your results will be just fine :thumbup: You'd have complained of being thirsty on the thread by now if you had GD!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebe
> 
> One of the basics with co sleeping is no alcohol or meds....maybe if he changes when baby comes he won't break stuff
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: God that sounded judgemental! And it wasn't meant to!!! sorry ... hope you know what I mean :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> About co-sleeping. OH is really keen on it bc that's how they roll back in Chechnya BUT he has broken EVERYTHING that has even been on his bedside table with his flailing ape arms in his sleep. So not sure it's the safest place for our bebeClick to expand...
> 
> One of the basics with co sleeping is no alcohol or meds....maybe if he changes when baby comes he won't break stuff
> 
> 
> EDIT: God that sounded judgemental! And it wasn't meant to!!! sorry ... hope you know what I mean :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Sarachka will need one of those alcohol breath testers in her bedside drawer for her OH :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF!! I clearly need to be careful with how I rant about OH and you've really got the wrong idea. His flailing in his sleep is nothing to do with drink. He comes to bed tipsy maybe once or twice a fortnight. Regardless of alcohol, he's a very restless sleeper and bc he is so tall his arms often hit stuff when he moves.Click to expand...

I don't think you need worry because when he's drunk he sleeps in the hallway anyway no? I'm sure we saw a photo...:tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie :happydance: i have a pressie/s for you! ill try post them this week:happydance:
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR MY PRESSIE THOSE LIL CHRISTMAS BOOKS :cloud9: and the turtle :)
> i have a pressie for you too :happydance:
> 
> and of course the secret santa! :-#
> 
> 
> oh i love turtle shopping :)
> 
> I wishhhhhhhhhhhhhh I had loads of money as I see things for you guys all the time that I would love to buy :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! I notice that the shops are full of hedgehog things and matryoshka things at the moment but my purse is not full of money:nope: Sorry Luna and Sarachka :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want a jumper like Lauren's suit with reindeer on it


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I want a jumper like Lauren's suit with reindeer on it

I bet you could knit one in about 3 minutes....


----------



## poas

I had a PERFECT day, with my PERFECT baby,what did everyone else get up to?


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello ladies:flower:

Im on the verge of a breakdown with the house its like something from ''homes from hell'':cry::cry:, the electrician came yesterday and i wanted a few issues sorting which has turneed into a whole house re-wire:growlmad:and the more we do the more problems we find:cry::cry:i wish we weren't moving now im so mad,cross,frustrated and sad im on the verge of tears every 10 mins :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ginge thanks for the card and letter sweet of you mawhhh


----------



## newbie_ttc

where is my brain?!? :xmas18:

KIT!!! thank u so much for the gorgeous christmas card!! :hugs: i got it last week but i keep forgetting to post a massive thanks for it!! it's so pretty, pink is my fav color ya know :winkwink:


----------



## Essie

Kit, April, Hayley, Ginge thank you for the lovely cards. I've got them all hung up on our living room door. 

Addie glad the card arrived :)

Did anyone else get a card from me? Haven't sent UK ones yet but all international ones went last week.


----------



## mummyApril

*BETHANY AND HOLLY! THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR THE GIRLS GIFTS AND THE ONE THATS NOT ALLOWED TO BE OPENED YET *
The girls love love love their gifts and are so amazed they came from France, they have decided to name their turtles Bethany and Holly :) and will be taking them into school! you know the girls so well Fayes in love with her slinky and Angel loves her colour change pen!
You are such a wonderful thoughtful turt and we nuv you loads xxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

*Kit thankyou for your lovely christmas card!*
and Ginge for your lovely card and sweet note :)


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Crunchie :happydance: i have a pressie/s for you! ill try post them this week:happydance:
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR MY PRESSIE THOSE LIL CHRISTMAS BOOKS :cloud9: and the turtle :)
> i have a pressie for you too :happydance:
> 
> and of course the secret santa! :-#
> 
> 
> oh i love turtle shopping :)
> 
> I wishhhhhhhhhhhhhh I had loads of money as I see things for you guys all the time that I would love to buy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I notice that the shops are full of hedgehog things and matryoshka things at the moment but my purse is not full of money:nope: Sorry Luna and Sarachka :cry:Click to expand...

Oh, but i love my hedgehog keychain you sent! I have it clipped to my wallet/clutch thingy. Nuv it! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Kit! Got your Christmas card yesterday! Thank you so much for thinking of us :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

I forgot to mention - i had no loss/gain this week. But I am down 14 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks Ginge - loved the note ha ha xx
And Kit yours arrived today - thanks xxxxxxxxx

I think I have missed the boat on sending cards this xmas but I will make it all up to you in the new year xxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

i have made my son a little bit of a mummys boy oops, if i walk away hell do a fake cough and when i go up to him hell laugh! he wont let me leave his side lol!


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> I had a PERFECT day, with my PERFECT baby,what did everyone else get up to?

:haha: me too!


----------



## mummyApril

new teen mom tonight mtv 9pm whoop!!


----------



## mummyApril

every christmas i get addicted to these.....
 



Attached Files:







HAN03244.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummyApril

spammer alert!


----------



## TrinityMom

I went to the post office with my parcel slip expecting my secret santa gift and I found that Crunchie had conspired with Luna to buy me 6 cloth nappies and 2 covers!!!! :cry: Made my new maid think I was mad crying over nappies :haha:

Luna also sent a gorgeous outfit for Tori :cloud9:

You girls are just wonderful! Really! I nuv you so much :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> spammer alert!

:rofl: i just laughed really loud :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks, Hayley, Kit and April for the lovely christmas cards i need to take a photo of the one from dannys mum :haha: you ladies will love it


----------



## HollyMonkey

They're lovely gifts Trin :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just slashed through the top of my thumb cutting cauliflower which was clever :cry: When I saw the blood though my first thought was that I could test my blood sugar, talk about conditioned!:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a bath with Holly to protect her from https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif and I watched my belly and it was morphing all over the place- not sure if it was baby moving or just baby moving liquid around but it was quite fascinating. And my belly button has been pushed to the surface, let's hope it stops there :argh:

About to have dinner and then go off to do this lunchtime's cycling- using the occasion to test a carrot on my bloods, haven't had a carrot in ages, very nice it is too :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

ouch :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Christmas cards finally all written, parcels wrapped all ready for the post office tomorrow. Just a few more gifts to order from amazon and then just wrapping to do. DH is taking Lyra shopping for my gift tomorrow after he drops me at my work party. Then Friday is the baby group Christmas party.


----------



## poas

I am currently making a sock monkey.... I will be back later with photo's-just thought I should tell you now as it will be unrecognisable lol!


----------



## mummyApril

hmmm something wrong with my computer! must investigate!


----------



## Essie

Right now I feel I could give a dairy cow a run for its money. Lyra feeding from one side and pumping from the other. Just call me Clover https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSo0sez8nd7bkelUVFuuutWSWJEnoj25-4JcbYWDQAe6mksg_S_


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a bath with Holly to protect her from https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif and I watched my belly and it was morphing all over the place- not sure if it was baby moving or just baby moving liquid around but it was quite fascinating. And my belly button has been pushed to the surface, let's hope it stops there :argh:
> 
> About to have dinner and then go off to do this lunchtime's cycling- using the occasion to test a carrot on my bloods, haven't had a carrot in ages, very nice it is too :thumbup:

Oooh the excitement in your life! A carrot! You GD daredevil! :haha:

Tori was also a little gymnast in the bath tonight. SO sweet. Except she keeps sticking a knee out in an awkward place

YAY! DH is home :yipee: He's working overtime til xmas :wacko: Hope they pay him decently


----------



## mummyApril

i just got a bunch of roses :) someones working hard after me sending him back to his mums full time i think hes realising fingers crossed


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh Trin so glad you liked them ! I had to get Luna in on it as I was like a rabbit in the headlights looking at cloth nappies lol xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh munkie be careful , if your belly button goes much further kit will de-friend you !


----------



## mummyApril

i dont think fenugreek is working :/


----------



## cassie04

Baby reed wants to say merry xmas HOHOHO!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1656.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

Give it a few more days April. It takes time. Also, expressing in between should help :thumbup:

My friend who is also pregnant with her 4th has to have her appendix out tomorrow :nope: Not nice at all. I'm worried about her and baby. I found a surgeon who is experienced in keyhole surgery who agreed that it should come out. She had 2 uncles who died from appendicitis so she has a strong family history and fluid in her abdomen and pain. So must be done

I'm off to bed one and all
Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Finally caught up... 


What are marmite soldiers? And is candyfloss like cotton candy? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's hilarious Cassie, I love it!! Sarachka and I could do little Christmas elves!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Toast with marmite on, sliced lengthways into fingers for the first...

and this is candy floss...https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTrHcPXPpU7s07UICCDH9C4jgAJrKdR-PTR87v9mtS_2J7BncHhlA


----------



## HollyMonkey

Marmite soldiers for dippy egg

https://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/img/b/boiled-egg.jpg


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> That's hilarious Cassie, I love it!! Sarachka and I could do little Christmas elves!

:haha: oh plelase do then i can photoshop them in! all together!:haha:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Marmite soldiers for dippy egg
> 
> https://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/img/b/boiled-egg.jpg

I can not beleive i have just seen this picture! the one and only thing i have been craving is dippy egg and i cant eat it! nommos!

By the way! hospital rang and my sugar is all ok! thanks for reassuring me girls on here!:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:
 

> Give it a few more days April. It takes time. Also, expressing in between should help :thumbup:
> 
> My friend who is also pregnant with her 4th has to have her appendix out tomorrow :nope: Not nice at all. I'm worried about her and baby. I found a surgeon who is experienced in keyhole surgery who agreed that it should come out. She had 2 uncles who died from appendicitis so she has a strong family history and fluid in her abdomen and pain. So must be done
> 
> I'm off to bed one and all
> Night night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

ok thankyou, good luck to your friend


----------



## mummyApril

why cant you eat dippy egg Cassie? yay for bloods x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have loads of dippy egg cravings too Cassie! I might risk one nearer the end of my pregnancy! Salmonella April! Yay for good bloods, :yipee: I wasn't too worried because you deffo would have complained of intense thirst or headaches in one of your posts if you had undetected GD :haha:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> why cant you eat dippy egg Cassie? yay for bloods x

Hi april! I just always got told you cant eat runny egg when pregnant :shrug: and there is nooooooo point having soldiers if u cant dip them in! :blush: How are you april! thanks for all your lovely messages on fb too!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> I have loads of dippy egg cravings too Cassie! I might risk one nearer the end of my pregnancy! Salmonella April! Yay for good bloods, :yipee: I wasn't too worried because you deffo would have complained of intense thirst or headaches in one of your posts if you had undetected GD :haha:


:thumbup: i know and since your the pro....if your not worried than neither was i! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got my GD appointment tomorrow evening and DH was meant to be taking me to the hospital and looking after LO, but he can't make it now so I have a train ride and a long walk to get there, and LO on my lap during the consultation! Should be fun!! :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> why cant you eat dippy egg Cassie? yay for bloods x
> 
> Hi april! I just always got told you cant eat runny egg when pregnant :shrug: and there is nooooooo point having soldiers if u cant dip them in! :blush: How are you april! thanks for all your lovely messages on fb too!:hugs:Click to expand...

i never ate egg at all throughout my pregnancies because of that but was told this pregnancy it was ok! lucky i didnt!
im good hun, cant wait for winter hols now! the first week the girls go to their dads though :( but i can get everything ready for x mas while they are away! and magic up their room for Angels first sleep over! :D


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got my GD appointment tomorrow evening and DH was meant to be taking me to the hospital and looking after LO, but he can't make it now so I have a train ride and a long walk to get there, and LO on my lap during the consultation! Should be fun!! :fool:

Oh lordy! best make sure you have lots of educational games by your side to keep her busy!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to get an early 10pm night gals, had a busy day and tomorrow is going to be a late one, so I need to get my canteloupe growing sleep :sleep:

Nighty night all :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got my GD appointment tomorrow evening and DH was meant to be taking me to the hospital and looking after LO, but he can't make it now so I have a train ride and a long walk to get there, and LO on my lap during the consultation! Should be fun!! :fool:
> 
> Oh lordy! best make sure you have lots of educational games by your side to keep her busy!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Will do! We'll do algebra :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> why cant you eat dippy egg Cassie? yay for bloods x
> 
> Hi april! I just always got told you cant eat runny egg when pregnant :shrug: and there is nooooooo point having soldiers if u cant dip them in! :blush: How are you april! thanks for all your lovely messages on fb too!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i never ate egg at all throughout my pregnancies because of that but was told this pregnancy it was ok! lucky i didnt!
> im good hun, cant wait for winter hols now! the first week the girls go to their dads though :( but i can get everything ready for x mas while they are away! and magic up their room for Angels first sleep over! :DClick to expand...


awww i hadnt realised you were seperated from angels and fay's dad! Awww you'll really miss them! but your right you can get sorted so when they come back you have a super duper xmas and with cheeky chappy baby james!:cloud9: awwwwww first sleep over she must be totally phsyked!:happydance: They will be up all night nattering away and doing girly things how exciting! Can I come?:blush: Well actually one midwife said you can eat dippy egg as long as its Red lion eggs from the super market.....but havent......but like B i may ust risk it for a biscuit in the last few weeks!As a treat :haha:


----------



## cassie04

Nighy night B :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> i dont think fenugreek is working :/

Have to give it some time, April. It took me about a week before i noticed any difference. And remember supply and demand - if you want more milk you need to stimulate the breasts more. Put James at the breast as often as you can.

And make sure you are taking enough feugreek - i was taking a 600 microgram capsule 8-10 times a day. You might need less because you are smaller than me - but you will know when you're taking enough because you'll smell like maple syrup! :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

:hi: luna and Rhyko! Sorry to miss you!

Im off to beddy byes! nighty night ladies!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hallooooooooooo :wave:

Oh what a few days it has been :wacko: I think Cara has bad colic because every afternoon she has been screaming BIG time sometimes for up to 3 hours. It started before weaning so I know it's not down to that but maybe the solids won't be helping :shrug: Oh my. It's not easy to listen to when nothing you do makes any difference.

Anyway..let me catch up....


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got my GD appointment tomorrow evening and DH was meant to be taking me to the hospital and looking after LO, but he can't make it now so I have a train ride and a long walk to get there, and LO on my lap during the consultation! Should be fun!! :fool:
> 
> Oh lordy! best make sure you have lots of educational games by your side to keep her busy!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg Crunch, that poor woman must have a hard time categorising all the toys into educational versus non educational! :wacko: Did you ask her what her criteria for selection was? :haha:
> 
> Lol she advised NOT for me to buy her any type of dolly or soft toy for her birthday in January, also if I plan to give my baby chocolate that is fine but to not to give it her to child or eat any around her ...
> I bought Clothes :wacko:Click to expand...

:saywhat:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i dont think fenugreek is working :/
> 
> Have to give it some time, April. It took me about a week before i noticed any difference. And remember supply and demand - if you want more milk you need to stimulate the breasts more. Put James at the breast as often as you can.
> 
> And make sure you are taking enough feugreek - i was taking a 600 microgram capsule 8-10 times a day. You might need less because you are smaller than me - but you will know when you're taking enough because you'll smell like maple syrup! :happydance:Click to expand...

i already do smell like maple syrup haha! il keep persevering! thankyou Luna :)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello ladies:flower:
> 
> Im on the verge of a breakdown with the house its like something from ''homes from hell'':cry::cry:, the electrician came yesterday and i wanted a few issues sorting which has turneed into a whole house re-wire:growlmad:and the more we do the more problems we find:cry::cry:i wish we weren't moving now im so mad,cross,frustrated and sad im on the verge of tears every 10 mins :cry:

Oh Hayley..I'm sorry it's all gone a bit pear shaped m'love. You'll get there I'm sure and although painful just now, worth it once it's sorted :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hallooooooooooo :wave:
> 
> Oh what a few days it has been :wacko: I think Cara has bad colic because every afternoon she has been screaming BIG time sometimes for up to 3 hours. It started before weaning so I know it's not down to that but maybe the solids won't be helping :shrug: Oh my. It's not easy to listen to when nothing you do makes any difference.
> 
> Anyway..let me catch up....

oh i hope Cara gets better soon whatever it may be :(


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I had a bath with Holly to protect her from https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif and I watched my belly and it was morphing all over the place- not sure if it was baby moving or just baby moving liquid around but it was quite fascinating. And my belly button has been pushed to the surface, let's hope it stops there :argh:
> 
> About to have dinner and then go off to do this lunchtime's cycling- using the occasion to test a carrot on my bloods, haven't had a carrot in ages, very nice it is too :thumbup:

Morphing?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Right now I feel I could give a dairy cow a run for its money. Lyra feeding from one side and pumping from the other. Just call me Clover https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSo0sez8nd7bkelUVFuuutWSWJEnoj25-4JcbYWDQAe6mksg_S_

I know the feeling Essie! Is DH going to start giving Lyra some bottles now?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Ohhh munkie be careful , if your belly button goes much further kit will de-friend you !

Obviously :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right now I feel I could give a dairy cow a run for its money. Lyra feeding from one side and pumping from the other. Just call me Clover https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSo0sez8nd7bkelUVFuuutWSWJEnoj25-4JcbYWDQAe6mksg_S_
> 
> I know the feeling Essie! Is DH going to start giving Lyra some bottles now?Click to expand...

I'm pumping to freeze for when I go back to work. But DH will be trying the bottle again tomorrow as I'm going out to my works Christmas meal. I thought maybe she'll take it since I won't be in the house and there'll be no option :shrug: I'll feed her before I go and then when i get back so hopefully she'll be okay.


----------



## poas

Haa...These are just my 'prototype' so try not to be too harsh!
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hallooooooooooo :wave:
> 
> Oh what a few days it has been :wacko: I think Cara has bad colic because every afternoon she has been screaming BIG time sometimes for up to 3 hours. It started before weaning so I know it's not down to that but maybe the solids won't be helping :shrug: Oh my. It's not easy to listen to when nothing you do makes any difference.
> 
> Anyway..let me catch up....
> 
> oh i hope Cara gets better soon whatever it may be :(Click to expand...

Thanks April...me no likey :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right now I feel I could give a dairy cow a run for its money. Lyra feeding from one side and pumping from the other. Just call me Clover https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSo0sez8nd7bkelUVFuuutWSWJEnoj25-4JcbYWDQAe6mksg_S_
> 
> I know the feeling Essie! Is DH going to start giving Lyra some bottles now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pumping to freeze for when I go back to work. But DH will be trying the bottle again tomorrow as I'm going out to my works Christmas meal. I thought maybe she'll take it since I won't be in the house and there'll be no option :shrug: I'll feed her before I go and then when i get back so hopefully she'll be okay.Click to expand...

I'm sure she will, and it probably will be easier for DH when you're not there :thumbup: It might be worth checking the length of time you can safely freeze breast milk for...I thought it was 3 months but I could be wrong.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Haa...These are just my 'prototype' so try not to be too harsh!

LOVE him Lissy!! Hahaaaaaaaaar! *in a pirate monkey type voice*

You is cleva! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

its not nice when they are not well


----------



## mummyApril

well done Lissy :)


----------



## mummyApril

so im thinking about going to the doctors and see if they will run heart tests on me, my uncle that past had a triple heart by pass and my uncle on my mums side has just had one, my mums had numerous tests as shes always suffered with palpitations etc, and now i get a rapid heart rate when i stand up now and again, although i know i cant die from sudden death syndrome as my mum had tests that show it etc and were negative, but in the long run i want to know if i need to improve my health etc! sorry for the long boring post but thought id put my bit out there lol i hope they see me seriously


----------



## mummyApril

normally wouldnt care but my anxiety seems to give a damn!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> so im thinking about going to the doctors and see if they will run heart tests on me, my uncle that past had a triple heart by pass and my uncle on my mums side has just had one, my mums had numerous tests as shes always suffered with palpitations etc, and now i get a rapid heart rate when i stand up now and again, although i know i cant die from sudden death syndrome as my mum had tests that show it etc and were negative, but in the long run i want to know if i need to improve my health etc! sorry for the long boring post but thought id put my bit out there lol i hope they see me seriously

I'm sure you're a healthy young woman April. Were your Uncles smokers/drinkers/overweight etc? You are none of these so I'm pretty sure there's nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Kit, I feel your pain. I hope the screamy screamy eases.

B, thanks for defining marmite soldiers. I normally do well in deciphering such things but that one was a bit over my head.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Right now I feel I could give a dairy cow a run for its money. Lyra feeding from one side and pumping from the other. Just call me Clover https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSo0sez8nd7bkelUVFuuutWSWJEnoj25-4JcbYWDQAe6mksg_S_
> 
> I know the feeling Essie! Is DH going to start giving Lyra some bottles now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pumping to freeze for when I go back to work. But DH will be trying the bottle again tomorrow as I'm going out to my works Christmas meal. I thought maybe she'll take it since I won't be in the house and there'll be no option :shrug: I'll feed her before I go and then when i get back so hopefully she'll be okay.Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> I'm sure she will, and it probably will be easier for DH when you're not there :thumbup: It might be worth checking the length of time you can safely freeze breast milk for...I thought it was 3 months but I could be wrong.Click to expand...


It can be frozen for 6 months :thumbup: I do think DH may have mote success with me not there


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Aww Kit, I feel your pain. I hope the screamy screamy eases.
> 
> B, thanks for defining marmite soldiers. I normally do well in deciphering such things but that one was a bit over my head.

Thanks Molly :hugs:

Dare I ask.....how's Leo?


----------



## Essie

Kit I hope Cara is better tomorrow. It's horrible seeing them in pain :nope: Colic is horrible because nothing seems to help. Is it at the same time every day?


----------



## Mollykins

I have decided that screamy screamyness with no reprieve over a million hours makes me want to have a cigarette... :nope: 

BUT on a positive note, Leo slept for 4 straight hours last night...nevermind that I was awake for half of that. :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## poas

Thanks guys :) This one is for Harri-he claimed it as was made from his socks! I am buying some pretty socks tomorrow though now I have a rough idea what I'm to do!
Sorry Cara is not herself-it is very hard when they are like that-especially when it is out of the blue and everything was previously going well,I hope it passes soon for both of your sakes xx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so im thinking about going to the doctors and see if they will run heart tests on me, my uncle that past had a triple heart by pass and my uncle on my mums side has just had one, my mums had numerous tests as shes always suffered with palpitations etc, and now i get a rapid heart rate when i stand up now and again, although i know i cant die from sudden death syndrome as my mum had tests that show it etc and were negative, but in the long run i want to know if i need to improve my health etc! sorry for the long boring post but thought id put my bit out there lol i hope they see me seriously
> 
> I'm sure you're a healthy young woman April. Were your Uncles smokers/drinkers/overweight etc? You are none of these so I'm pretty sure there's nothing to worry about :hugs:Click to expand...

both smokers! i used to smoke but wont be going back to that yuk! mum just tx me to reassure me that all is fine and shes had all the tests (london hosp) but i can still ask the gp to do ecg x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit I hope Cara is better tomorrow. It's horrible seeing them in pain :nope: Colic is horrible because nothing seems to help. Is it at the same time every day?

Yes, every afternoon, often from 3.30pm onwards more or less until she goes to bed :wacko: I thought she was just having a bad couple of days but it's kept going! It's got to be colic.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, Leo has been screaming and vomming for the majority of the day. About 20 minutes ago, I hit the point where I needed to set him down and breath for a moment so I set him in his cradle swing, turned it on and in 2 minutes he quieted and slept. :shock: I'm afraid to breath too loudly at the mo' :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I have decided that screamy screamyness with no reprieve over a million hours makes me want to have a cigarette... :nope:
> 
> BUT on a positive note, Leo slept for 4 straight hours last night...nevermind that I was awake for half of that. :dohh: :dohh:

aw youre a good mummy it must be so hard! and as you know it will get easier and he will be doing 4 or more hours more often :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Big hug for you and Cara!! :hugs:

My multiples group was great and so positive. All the women had full term births from 36-38 weeks only one had hospital bed rest but she says it's because she worked after she was told to stop. Such nice ladies. Some are pregnant and live right by me so some new preggy friends with twins on the way :happydance::happydance: all were c-sections except one so I am guessing mine will be a c-section and I have to try and not be scared by it all of them recovered beautifully and I will 2 :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I like the sock monkey! :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Kit, Esme had this really bad and I found the best solution to be gripe water...I don't know if you already know that, or don't want to use it, just thought I'd share x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have decided that screamy screamyness with no reprieve over a million hours makes me want to have a cigarette... :nope:
> 
> BUT on a positive note, Leo slept for 4 straight hours last night...nevermind that I was awake for half of that. :dohh: :dohh:

Oh no Molly..you'd be all upset with yourself if you went back to smoking would you not? I do understand though. It's hellish when it just doesn't stop. After a solid 2 1/2 hours of it today, I had to just put Cara down on her playmat and walk away...terrible mum :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Kit, Leo has been screaming and vomming for the majority of the day. About 20 minutes ago, I hit the point where I needed to set him down and breath for a moment so I set him in his cradle swing, turned it on and in 2 minutes he quieted and slept. :shock: I'm afraid to breath too loudly at the mo' :haha:

:haha: im like that when James gets over tired it takes a little longer to get him to sleep but when he does im like 'nobody breathe!'


----------



## poas

Thanks Molly :) I have an idea for an owl...I am no B, but I like the idea of making bits and bobs and it gives me something to focus on rather than zombie-out in front of the tv :)


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Kit I hope Cara is better tomorrow. It's horrible seeing them in pain :nope: Colic is horrible because nothing seems to help. Is it at the same time every day?
> 
> Yes, every afternoon, often from 3.30pm onwards more or less until she goes to bed :wacko: I thought she was just having a bad couple of days but it's kept going! It's got to be colic.Click to expand...

Poor Cara. Lyra had it when she was a few weeks old. Every afternoon from about 5pm onwards she would just scream. I hope it passes quickly for Cara :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Big hug for you and Cara!! :hugs:
> 
> My multiples group was great and so positive. All the women had full term births from 36-38 weeks only one had hospital bed rest but she says it's because she worked after she was told to stop. Such nice ladies. Some are pregnant and live right by me so some new preggy friends with twins on the way :happydance::happydance: all were c-sections except one so I am guessing mine will be a c-section and I have to try and not be scared by it all of them recovered beautifully and I will 2 :thumbup:

you will be fine honest :hugs: glad you have more twinsey friends :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I have decided that screamy screamyness with no reprieve over a million hours makes me want to have a cigarette... :nope:
> 
> BUT on a positive note, Leo slept for 4 straight hours last night...nevermind that I was awake for half of that. :dohh: :dohh:

Oh Molly...been there! When we first put Cara in her own room, she had started doing 4 or 5 hour stints at night but still I kept waking every 2 hours :wacko: So frustrating.


----------



## addie25

No smoking!! I can understand why that would be attractive when stressed but I know you are strong and won't smoke. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Addie glad the multiples group was good and you met some nice people. It must be helpful to be able to discuss the different challenges that come with having multiples vs just one. Sounds like it was really positive for you :thumbup: how often does the group meet?


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, yes I would rather upset with myself if I picked up again. I quit about 2 or 3 years ago. Oddly I picked up a cigarette again socially about a month before I fell with Leo bit obviously didn't go dull out with it.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Big hug for you and Cara!! :hugs:
> 
> My multiples group was great and so positive. All the women had full term births from 36-38 weeks only one had hospital bed rest but she says it's because she worked after she was told to stop. Such nice ladies. Some are pregnant and live right by me so some new preggy friends with twins on the way :happydance::happydance: all were c-sections except one so I am guessing mine will be a c-section and I have to try and not be scared by it all of them recovered beautifully and I will 2 :thumbup:

I'm so glad it was a positive experience :thumbup: It's so much better when you have like minded people to bounce your thoughts off :hugs:


----------



## addie25

They meet once a month but have a Facebook page that you can have discussions on as well :thumbup: I am sure I'll be getting together with the girls that live rt around the corner from me tho so that should be fun. One is pregnant one has twin girl/boy.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit, Esme had this really bad and I found the best solution to be gripe water...I don't know if you already know that, or don't want to use it, just thought I'd share x

Thanks Lissy..picked some up today :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I'd better be getting to bed, since i may well be up again in a few hours! Sleep well all, night night x


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, glad the multiples meeting went well. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Essie...I wish you a peaceful and uninterrupted sleep (wishful thinking?):kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

i need to sort out my diet its awful! i am not healthy at all! and feel like a hypocrite telling the girls they have to eat their veg and fruit, i had orange chocolate for breakfast fgs! 
i need only healthy food! but i have no idea where to start, they only time i eat a healthy meal is when i cook for the girls (if there is enough left over) and as they are at school i miss breakfast and lunch most days, this all has to change as James will be looking at me when he starts eating i dont want him to see my habits


----------



## Mollykins

NNight Ess!


----------



## mummyApril

im a bore poster today sorry :/


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight Essie sleep well


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i need to sort out my diet its awful! i am not healthy at all! and feel like a hypocrite telling the girls they have to eat their veg and fruit, i had orange chocolate for breakfast fgs!
> i need only healthy food! but i have no idea where to start, they only time i eat a healthy meal is when i cook for the girls (if there is enough left over) and as they are at school i miss breakfast and lunch most days, this all has to change as James will be looking at me when he starts eating i dont want him to see my habits

Bad habits are so easy to get into, not so easy to get out of. I'm the same in that I have to make a concerted effort each day to eat the right things (doesn't always work) It doesn't come naturally like with Bethany.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im a bore poster today sorry :/

No you're not :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

yeah i envy Bethanys diet! and Trin! i think im going to make a chart!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im a bore poster today sorry :/
> 
> No you're not :flower:Click to expand...

aww thanks (i think im just having a moan about sorting my life out day) lol


----------



## mummyApril

theres definitely something wrong with bnb theres always tons of guests! unless were majorly popular, weve discussed so much in this thread, people probably google something and our thread comes up lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> theres definitely something wrong with bnb theres always tons of guests! unless were majorly popular, weve discussed so much in this thread, people probably google something and our thread comes up lol

Yeah...even down to the colour running on my bedding :haha: You think you're a bore poster!!


----------



## kit_cat

It's good evening from me....see you all tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> theres definitely something wrong with bnb theres always tons of guests! unless were majorly popular, weve discussed so much in this thread, people probably google something and our thread comes up lol
> 
> Yeah...even down to the colour running on my bedding :haha: You think you're a bore poster!!Click to expand...

:haha: ahh the random stuff weve talked about lol

goodnight Kit :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

20 guests!! :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

i dont know if this is any help but i found this Molly
https://www.smartmompicks.com/nap-n..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## mummyApril

tomorrow i WILL make a christmas gingerbread house! Jay has the day off and will be here so he can watch James while im baking!!! so fricking excited!


----------



## mummyApril

so i guess il bid you all goodnight and i will do a progression of photos for you tomorrow :)


----------



## mummyApril

its going to look something like this hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







6a00d83451f25369e20105361126a5970b-800wi.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

That looks lovely!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My baby really is obeying the ticker, second night in a row he's woken me:dohh: Getting me in training for the real Mc Coy!


----------



## addie25

Aww baby is letting u know he or she is there!!

Ok so I get as i get bigger I'm going to get more uncomfortable especially with twins and I'm trying to post on twin section bc I don't want to bother u ladies with all that's going on. However I'd like some of ur advice since ur te ones I trust most. I'm starting to get dizzy spells even laying down I feel very dizzy is this normal?


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I would just make sure you're getting enough protein in your diet. How's your diet? It's getting to be really important now in your pregnancy to make sure you're getting lots of nourishing foods. And with twins I think you'll need to be eating even more. It may seem like you're eating all day long, but to not only keep the girls healthy but you then you'll need to keep on top of it. Maybe have your DH help you the night before to get lots of snacks/meals prepared for you so you can grab and eat. I had SUCH a hard time with that during my pregnancy - I would be so hungry but have no energy to go get something to eat!

Are you taking prenatal vitamins?


----------



## addie25

I am on 2 kinds of prenatal vitamins. My diet isn't amazing I need to work on it. Is this why I am so dizzy rt now even tho I am laying down?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i need to sort out my diet its awful! i am not healthy at all! and feel like a hypocrite telling the girls they have to eat their veg and fruit, i had orange chocolate for breakfast fgs!
> i need only healthy food! but i have no idea where to start, they only time i eat a healthy meal is when i cook for the girls (if there is enough left over) and as they are at school i miss breakfast and lunch most days, this all has to change as James will be looking at me when he starts eating i dont want him to see my habits
> 
> Bad habits are so easy to get into, not so easy to get out of. I'm the same in that I have to make a concerted effort each day to eat the right things (doesn't always work) It doesn't come naturally like with Bethany.Click to expand...

Well it's not natural for me either, healthy food is medicine for me at the moment in the face of a serious disease :shrug: If I eat crap I risk an unhealthy baby, an unhealthy me, premature birth, still birth, pre eclampsia, uti's - etc etc, and if I eat heathily these risks are the same as for a normal pregnant woman, so it's a total no brainer! But it's an intellectual, logistical and physical effort each day to have the right food on my plate at the right time! I wouldn't say it was natural at all! Mind you this 2nd GD pregnancy has really driven the good eating message home to me, more so than with Holly, so I think it _will_ become second nature!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> I am on 2 kinds of prenatal vitamins. My diet isn't amazing I need to work on it. Is this why I am so dizzy rt now even tho I am laying down?

It could be any number of things, Addie - I just know that for myself I get really dizzy when I'm too hungry. Have you eaten recently? Eaten a good meal with enough protein/good fats?


----------



## addie25

I just ate :shrug: i do need a better diet tho. Also is it a myth that ur only allowed to sleep on your left side. What if u prop yourself up and sleep on ur back or the right side? I am having a lot of trouble sleeping on my left side.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Aww baby is letting u know he or she is there!!
> 
> Ok so I get as i get bigger I'm going to get more uncomfortable especially with twins and I'm trying to post on twin section bc I don't want to bother u ladies with all that's going on. However I'd like some of ur advice since ur te ones I trust most. I'm starting to get dizzy spells even laying down I feel very dizzy is this normal?

Hi dude :hi: It's a bit pointless being awake at this hour without a baby to feed though:dohh: I've been REALLY dizzy lying down this pregnancy and my BP is right down at 9/5 so I suspect it's that for me :shrug: Yet to quizz my doc about it- I'll ask my GD doc tomorrow if it could be to do with the diet but I have TONS of protein and sneak lots of fat in and have iron supplements so who knows, mabe just one of those pregnancy things as the blood all gets taken for baby :shrug: And the dizziness lying down was a couple of weeks ago and has now gone recently so it might just be a phase like it seemed to be with me...but I'll let you know what my doc says tomorrow on the subject:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I just ate :shrug: i do need a better diet tho. Also is it a myth that ur only allowed to sleep on your left side. What if u prop yourself up and sleep on ur back or the right side? I am having a lot of trouble sleeping on my left side.

With Holly I diligently slept on my left side, with this one it makes me feel dizzy/ uncomfortable so for the moment I :ignore: and try to just read a bit each evening on my left side.


----------



## addie25

Hiiiiiii B!!! Thanks for asking tomorrow. It can be blood flow that makes sense as well. Talking to those twin moms today it seems I'm hitting the point where I'm going to start feeling uncomfortable. It's all so worth it but I'm a bit scared to be honest. I'm only 16 weeks and so uncomfortable.

Oh my I think one of them just kicked me I think I felt a real kick?!?!!! Not sure tho as I have never felt a real kick so ill have to wait and see if it keeps happening.

Is ur little one still moving around?


----------



## HollyMonkey

At 32 weeks with Holly they told me to lie on my left side whenever I could- not bed rest as such but lots of 'left rest' because she was measuring small, but I guess if there's nothing wrong then it's not so important to :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Hiiiiiii B!!! Thanks for asking tomorrow. It can be blood flow that makes sense as well. Talking to those twin moms today it seems I'm hitting the point where I'm going to start feeling uncomfortable. It's all so worth it but I'm a bit scared to be honest. I'm only 16 weeks and so uncomfortable.
> 
> Oh my I think one of them just kicked me I think I felt a real kick?!?!!! Not sure tho as I have never felt a real kick so ill have to wait and see if it keeps happening.
> 
> Is ur little one still moving around?

No LO is now fast asleep I think and I'm wide awake! I've made a camomile tea. I need a little reading light that clips on the page of my book so I can read without disturbing dh!

:hi: Lunes!!


----------



## addie25

I spend most of the night on my left side but can't fully stay on it it's 2 uncomfortable.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Big hug for you and Cara!! :hugs:
> 
> My multiples group was great and so positive. All the women had full term births from 36-38 weeks only one had hospital bed rest but she says it's because she worked after she was told to stop. Such nice ladies. Some are pregnant and live right by me so some new preggy friends with twins on the way :happydance::happydance: all were c-sections except one so I am guessing mine will be a c-section and I have to try and not be scared by it all of them recovered beautifully and I will 2 :thumbup:

Oh brill, I was going to ask how it went. I know 3 people with twins- dh's cousin, an old school friend of mine and a lady at baby swimmers and all 3 had really positive experiences so I have no worries for you:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Those little lights come in handy. Yes these girls had full term pregnancies their babies r healthy so that was encouraging.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Haa...These are just my 'prototype' so try not to be too harsh!

I love your sock monkey!! He's so friendly!

I made my niece a monkey out of some stripey tights for Christmas a couple of years ago- I saw this long stripey monkey in a shop window in Paris costing a fortune so went to the store next door and bought tights instead to make one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to try and get back to sleep now Addie, or at least rest in the dark otherwise tomorrow will be a struggle with Little Miss HyperactivePants to see to all day!

See ya soon xxxx


----------



## addie25

Kk B hope u have a nice sleep :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Addie how's your iron levels? If you're anaemic that could cause dizziness. Or as Bethany said low BP.


----------



## Mollykins

Horrible day today. :'(


----------



## Mollykins

First, my oldest daughter (on her way home from school) sees a man face down on the side walk with blood pouring from his "neck or face". She spends a good 30 minutes crying and talking to me saying over and over "there was a lot of blood mommy" and "I don't know if he was breathing... Did he die?" "i want to get this out of my mind, I don't want to see it in there any more." :cry: During drawing/colouring time she drew the man... Very graphically. My heart hurts for her. I have set anappointment with a couselor for her tomorrow. 

Second, Leo has been having the worst night in a long time, if ever. He was screaming in pain and vomming all over.... At one point he let out an all mighty scream, started choking on his vomit, gasped, aspirated, and stopped breathing for about 10 seconds. Long enough for me to burst into tears once he was breathing and calm again because after he started breayhing again he just curled into my chest. :( His lungs sounded like corn was popping in them with each breath he took until he coughed it all clear about 20 mins later.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> I just ate :shrug: i do need a better diet tho. Also is it a myth that ur only allowed to sleep on your left side. What if u prop yourself up and sleep on ur back or the right side? I am having a lot of trouble sleeping on my left side.

it is just tha.a myth! sleep however u want.the only thing id avoid is sleeping on back when tummy gets heavy


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Kit, Esme had this really bad and I found the best solution to be gripe water...I don't know if you already know that, or don't want to use it, just thought I'd share x
> 
> Thanks Lissy..picked some up today :thumbup:Click to expand...

its amazing- i give lil to freya if shes struggling and the burps are amazingly loud:haha: she looked suprised herself lol


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> First, my oldest daughter (on her way home from school) sees a man face down on the side walk with blood pouring from his "neck or face". She spends a good 30 minutes crying and talking to me saying over and over "there was a lot of blood mommy" and "I don't know if he was breathing... Did he die?" "i want to get this out of my mind, I don't want to see it in there any more." :cry: During drawing/colouring time she drew the man... Very graphically. My heart hurts for her. I have set anappointment with a couselor for her tomorrow.
> 
> Second, Leo has been having the worst night in a long time, if ever. He was screaming in pain and vomming all over.... At one point he let out an all mighty scream, started choking on his vomit, gasped, aspirated, and stopped breathing for about 10 seconds. Long enough for me to burst into tears once he was breathing and calm again because after he started breayhing again he just curled into my chest. :( His lungs sounded like corn was popping in them with each breath he took until he coughed it all clear about 20 mins later.


Oh Molly :hugs:, I'm sorry it's being so difficult my sweet. Don't really know what to suggest. I was very lucky Emily didn't have reflux only terrible colics.
Lots of :hugs: and :kiss:. And energy to deal with it. You are great mummy/mommy :thumbup: and I'm sure it will improve soon.
Love you lots. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Haa...These are just my 'prototype' so try not to be too harsh!

its a lil ugly but I LOVE IT! I WANT ONE!:flower:


----------



## poas

You're horrible to me Clare-first my baby is too perfect and now my monkey is ugly!! Lol, I shall make you a pretty one...or maybe an owl...I think I shall adorn all of you with an ugly toy :)

EDIT: I prefer it this way than the opposite!Haha


----------



## poas

Molly I am so sorry to hear that STILL you are not having an easy time of it, with your daughter going through something so horrible and Leo being poorly.
I wish I lived closer-I would come and annoy you, and steal Leo for a few hrs so you could unwind with your girls and watch some Christmas movies.
It seems like you are in a boiling pot of issues which just get added to but I hope that soon it all simmers down and you get some relief from it all xx (I am hungry hence metaphor!!)


----------



## poas

Emandi how is it going? It seems a life time ago that I was at your stage...if only the pregnancy went fast and the 'newborn' stage went slower...minus screamy time obviously!
Crunch how are you and Lauren? Eating chocolate for breakfast and playing with fireworks? :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Been having a lazy day of drinking coffee with the other practitioners and tenants at work and having a general scandal and bitch session....we need it sometimes. We worked out that we pay 85% of the rent but we have the smallest space and no say in the running of the place. Feels like we're plotting a revolution :haha: OCCUPY EARTHMOTHER!!!:haha:

My friend who went in for the appendectomy actually had a gangrenous twisted off cyst. And the first 2 freaking surgeons didn't want to operate. I am so glad I pushed it and found someone experienced who would do the op. She is feeling awful tho so I'm going up to see her just now


----------



## HollyMonkey

On my BnB adverts there's one for 'Easy to make sock monkey', is that where he came from Lissy?


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi and Liss... Thanks :hugs: For the first time since Leo's been born I really feel bone tired and drowning. I hope this feeling leaves soon... its far too heavy for me right now.

Trin, I hope tour friend heals quickly. x


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> First, my oldest daughter (on her way home from school) sees a man face down on the side walk with blood pouring from his "neck or face". She spends a good 30 minutes crying and talking to me saying over and over "there was a lot of blood mommy" and "I don't know if he was breathing... Did he die?" "i want to get this out of my mind, I don't want to see it in there any more." :cry: During drawing/colouring time she drew the man... Very graphically. My heart hurts for her. I have set anappointment with a couselor for her tomorrow.
> 
> Second, Leo has been having the worst night in a long time, if ever. He was screaming in pain and vomming all over.... At one point he let out an all mighty scream, started choking on his vomit, gasped, aspirated, and stopped breathing for about 10 seconds. Long enough for me to burst into tears once he was breathing and calm again because after he started breayhing again he just curled into my chest. :( His lungs sounded like corn was popping in them with each breath he took until he coughed it all clear about 20 mins later.

Oh Molly what an awful day :hugs: I'm sorry Leo is having such a bad time with his reflux. I really hope he grows out of it soon. 

What a horrible thing for your daughter to see. Hopefully the counsellor will be able to help. My husband found his mother dead when he was 11 and subsequently had counselling with a play therapist. I hope your daughter can get some comfort from it. 

I hope today is a much better day for you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I have loads of dippy egg cravings too Cassie! I might risk one nearer the end of my pregnancy! Salmonella April! Yay for good bloods, :yipee: I wasn't too worried because you deffo would have complained of intense thirst or headaches in one of your posts if you had undetected GD :haha:

I only eat soft yolks :blush: And I have eggs benedict when the mood strikes :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww Molly, big :hug: That's so horrible for your DD, I hope the image leaves her soon. And that Leo has nasty reflux, not fun. I'm sure he'll grow out of it soon :hugs:

And Trin I hope your friend is ok :hugs:


----------



## poas

I saw one on facebook so thought I would give it a rough try-that ad thing popped up on mine yesterday after I had completed...I'm just that trendy!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is a photo of a photo of the tights rather than sock monkey my niece has- Holly has a photo of him on her wall along with other crazy animals I've made! She has those sock hobby horses I made for her last year- lots of socks on her wall! I love socks, they're so random!
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't knit easily today due to where I slashed my thumb with a knife last night so can't work on my mum's pressie :nope: so will work on DH's which should be ok thumbwise...

Have lovely Thursdays all, going to settle down to some intense embroidery...get that blood pumping and the oxygen circulating and the embroidery muscles working hard :haha:

Oh yes, amusing thing, my DH has started copying me and using the exercise bike each morning before work- he said if I can do it each day with my undisciplined nature then he certainly can! :bike:

:kiss: xxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> I saw one on facebook so thought I would give it a rough try-that ad thing popped up on mine yesterday after I had completed...I'm just that trendy!!

Trendsetter extraordinaire! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Kit, Esme had this really bad and I found the best solution to be gripe water...I don't know if you already know that, or don't want to use it, just thought I'd share x
> 
> Thanks Lissy..picked some up today :thumbup:Click to expand...

If that doesn't help, Chriopractic treatment works wonders too or sacrocranial therapy


----------



## poas

OOH what's that Trin?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> At 32 weeks with Holly they told me to lie on my left side whenever I could- not bed rest as such but lots of 'left rest' because she was measuring small, but I guess if there's nothing wrong then it's not so important to :shrug:

They say left side because optimal position for baby to be in for birth is LOA (left occiput anterior) which is the head down and the back along the left side. The back is the heaviest part so it will naturally swing with gravity. But you can't constantly lie on one side - you'd get really uncomfortable. You can lie left or right side. Best to avoid lying on your back as baby/ies gets bigger it will compress the aorta and vena cava that runs down your spine and then limits teh amount of blood going through the placenta

B, your placenta may be lying on the left which may be why it is not a great position for you


----------



## babyhopes2010

was told 5 times id get additional maternity pay.i got it in writing.
i was only paid smp called them up and they said i wasnt entitled to it.wtf!:growlmad:

the difference is over 3500!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im so feckin mad!!!

i applied and got ajob i didnt really want cos i knew id get this extra money.

iv asked the mananger to call me! btw i work for local government.

what do i do.seek legal advice?


----------



## HollyMonkey

According to the Ramzi theory which I stumbled across in the ingender nubbing forum, left side placenta is usually a girl :haha: I wonder!!

And last night I was browsing on the nub forums and wobbled alot because so many girl nubs end up boys and boy ones end up girls! Only 4 more sleeps until Sarachka finds out and knows what colour sleepsuits to buy! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've ordered this embroidery kit to make a picture for my baby's room...it's nice and colourful and unisex and I can just frame it in boy or girl colours. Bet it takes me until he/she is 18 to finish it though :haha:

https://www.canevas.com/I-Grande-10271-abecedaire-comic-park.net.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, :coffee: break over, back to dh's present...

Clare I'm sorry I have no advice for you, I struggle enough with the French system let alone the UK one :wacko: Essie seems quite clued up about that kind of thing, and Sarachka of course :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Morning!!!!!!! Thought id swing by and check in! How is everyone?

Clare- iv got no idea I got sooo confused trying to work out why dave would get! I don't know why they have to make it soooo confusing! If you still have the letters saying you were entitled to it surely that's a good thing?! Fingers crossed when your manager calls he can arrange something! :hugs: 

Hey b, trin, Essie and everyone else! Sorry if I missed anyone! I can't see who is online on my iPhone!?!

I'm a starving marvin time to get some grub and continue my assignments! Booohooo!

I know I will probably regret saying this and will be kicked all over later! But baby reed has been really quiet the last day! I was only moaning that she was keeping me awake as she goes crackers when I'm in bed! But havent really had anything last night, before bed and this morning! I was really tired so maybe I slept through it!? I got my Doppler out this morning and her heart is beating away so suppose it's fine! But can't help but worry! Plus dave through Dixie up in the air (it's not animal cruelty her and dave actually play fight and go crazy :haha: and she loves it) but she landed on my belly and it hurt for a while so think I'm being paranoid! Watch il be kicked and punched all over in a few minutes!


----------



## cassie04

What you doing for DH's present B? I can't wait to give dave his Xmas present! He always find his presents feels them and guesses what they are! So iv tricked him this time! I have booked for us to go down south second weekend in January so we can have a relaxing weekend, sightvisiting and relaxing in the spa and what not!oooh and visit the zoo! Sooo excited! So I wrote up all the information so it looked like a scroll and then tied fancy ribbon around it! I then put the paper in a box, then that box in a bigger box, then in a bigger box etc! I've even weighed it down with tinned soup and stones :haha: so he can't guess what it is! Hahahaha! His face will be so funny at cristmas ! He has already felt the massive heavy box and says he knows what it is! He he! Can't wait!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

Well, I've just taken Cara to be weighed...she's hardly put on any weight in the last 3 weeks! Only 0.3kg! I'm not overly concerned about it but it just reinforces to me that she needs more than booby juice and weaning her is definitely the way to go now. If I was a more paranoid and insecure individual I would have come away from the clinic a wreck as the head honcho came straight over to me holding aloft Cara's chart with a concerned look on her face saying "this has taken quite a dip!" I explained that Cara has had a cold and become increasingly disinterested in the boob and that we've commenced weaning. I didn't give her a chance to tell me I was wrong :haha:

Anyway..must take OH to hospital now, he's having an ingrown toenail removed...AGAIN! :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Clare, who had told you that you would get the additional pay? Payroll? Your manager? Since any additional pay is set by the company there should be a policy. For example I dont get additional pay because I'd only worked 51 weeks and 6 days, not 52 weeks by the qualifying day.*

I'd wait and see what your manager says, I'm not really sure where you stand legally. I'd be tempted to say if you have written confirmation that you'll get it then they have to pay you it. Maybe Citizens Advice would be a good place to go once you've spoken to your manager.*


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> What you doing for DH's present B? I can't wait to give dave his Xmas present! He always find his presents feels them and guesses what they are! So iv tricked him this time! I have booked for us to go down south second weekend in January so we can have a relaxing weekend, sightvisiting and relaxing in the spa and what not!oooh and visit the zoo! Sooo excited! So I wrote up all the information so it looked like a scroll and then tied fancy ribbon around it! I then put the paper in a box, then that box in a bigger box, then in a bigger box etc! I've even weighed it down with tinned soup and stones :haha: so he can't guess what it is! Hahahaha! His face will be so funny at cristmas ! He has already felt the massive heavy box and says he knows what it is! He he! Can't wait!

So sneaky Cassie :haha: I'm wrapping Lyras glass footprint in a contact lens box so that should confuse DH when he opens it.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Well, I've just taken Cara to be weighed...she's hardly put on any weight in the last 3 weeks! Only 0.3kg! I'm not overly concerned about it but it just reinforces to me that she needs more than booby juice and weaning her is definitely the way to go now. If I was a more paranoid and insecure individual I would have come away from the clinic a wreck as the head honcho came straight over to me holding aloft Cara's chart with a concerned look on her face saying "this has taken quite a dip!" I explained that Cara has had a cold and become increasingly disinterested in the boob and that we've commenced weaning. I didn't give her a chance to tell me I was wrong :haha:
> 
> Anyway..must take OH to hospital now, he's having an ingrown toenail removed...AGAIN! :wacko:

Sounds like you made the right decision with the weaning then :thumbup: how much is Cara weighing in at now? Sounds like you put the HV in her place :haha: mummy knows best!

Hope it's not to painful for OH. mine had one removed a few years ago and it was awful. They cut strips off the nail done each side so that it couldn't happen again. So his big toe nail looks really silly and tiny now.


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Morning!!!!!!! Thought id swing by and check in! How is everyone?
> 
> Clare- iv got no idea I got sooo confused trying to work out why dave would get! I don't know why they have to make it soooo confusing! If you still have the letters saying you were entitled to it surely that's a good thing?! Fingers crossed when your manager calls he can arrange something! :hugs:
> 
> Hey b, trin, Essie and everyone else! Sorry if I missed anyone! I can't see who is online on my iPhone!?!
> 
> I'm a starving marvin time to get some grub and continue my assignments! Booohooo!
> 
> I know I will probably regret saying this and will be kicked all over later! But baby reed has been really quiet the last day! I was only moaning that she was keeping me awake as she goes crackers when I'm in bed! But havent really had anything last night, before bed and this morning! I was really tired so maybe I slept through it!? I got my Doppler out this morning and her heart is beating away so suppose it's fine! But can't help but worry! Plus dave through Dixie up in the air (it's not animal cruelty her and dave actually play fight and go crazy :haha: and she loves it) but she landed on my belly and it hurt for a while so think I'm being paranoid! Watch il be kicked and punched all over in a few minutes!

I'm sure baby Reed will be bouncing about again soon. I used to put something cold on my tummy to get a bit of movement when I hadn't felt
her. I'd put it where i thought she was and then I'd feel her squirm away from it.*If you are worried at all though give your midwife a ring. I went up to the hospital a few times just for peace of mind when I hadn't felt her.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> Clare, who had told you that you would get the additional pay? Payroll? Your manager? Since any additional pay is set by the company there should be a policy. For example I dont get additional pay because I'd only worked 51 weeks and 6 days, not 52 weeks by the qualifying day.*
> 
> I'd wait and see what your manager says, I'm not really sure where you stand legally. I'd be tempted to say if you have written confirmation that you'll get it then they have to pay you it. Maybe Citizens Advice would be a good place to go once you've spoken to your manager.*

they are looking into it.:shrug:

i got letter say im entitled to it my line manager/manager and hr head of service manager all said i was entitled.the ploicy says im not entitled i tookpolicy to them and they said im not entiled but they kept assuring me i was :shrug: theyre calling me tommorow as apparently hr manager has just gone home 'sick' pftttttttt :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i need to sort out my diet its awful! i am not healthy at all! and feel like a hypocrite telling the girls they have to eat their veg and fruit, i had orange chocolate for breakfast fgs!
> i need only healthy food! but i have no idea where to start, they only time i eat a healthy meal is when i cook for the girls (if there is enough left over) and as they are at school i miss breakfast and lunch most days, this all has to change as James will be looking at me when he starts eating i dont want him to see my habits
> 
> Bad habits are so easy to get into, not so easy to get out of. I'm the same in that I have to make a concerted effort each day to eat the right things (doesn't always work) It doesn't come naturally like with Bethany.Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not natural for me either, healthy food is medicine for me at the moment in the face of a serious disease :shrug: If I eat crap I risk an unhealthy baby, an unhealthy me, premature birth, still birth, pre eclampsia, uti's - etc etc, and if I eat heathily these risks are the same as for a normal pregnant woman, so it's a total no brainer! But it's an intellectual, logistical and physical effort each day to have the right food on my plate at the right time! I wouldn't say it was natural at all! Mind you this 2nd GD pregnancy has really driven the good eating message home to me, more so than with Holly, so I think it _will_ become second nature!!Click to expand...

Sorry B..just to clarify, I meant that in general when we get the "dinner tonight" posts from you, pregnant or not, they always seem healthy and balanced and most importantly home cooked :thumbup: As a rule, you don't generally seem to eat much processed or "instant" food which is what I was getting at. Obviously you're on the ball particularly at the moment with there being so much at stake :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

d love to have time to eat healthy or even eat:haha:

today i just managed to eat a weetabix at 12 and made cup tea thats everything iv had today.i even had to put her down to scream as i needed food.

eating is now a chore and something i have to do.i dont enjoy it.hope my eating disorder doesnt come back


----------



## addie25

I accidentally pushed unsubscribe and so now our page doesn't appear when someone writes something. How do I fix this?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> According to the Ramzi theory which I stumbled across in the ingender nubbing forum, left side placenta is usually a girl :haha: I wonder!!
> 
> And last night I was browsing on the nub forums and wobbled alot because so many girl nubs end up boys and boy ones end up girls! Only 4 more sleeps until Sarachka finds out and knows what colour sleepsuits to buy! :wohoo:

:yipee: the next big turtle excitement :yipee: Nubs and gender scans are the new peesticks

I read that placenta theory and apparently there's nothing in it :shrug: I have an anterior placenta (which in my paranoid moments concerns me and then I shake myself and get a grip!) so does that mean Tori is a bit of both?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i need to sort out my diet its awful! i am not healthy at all! and feel like a hypocrite telling the girls they have to eat their veg and fruit, i had orange chocolate for breakfast fgs!
> i need only healthy food! but i have no idea where to start, they only time i eat a healthy meal is when i cook for the girls (if there is enough left over) and as they are at school i miss breakfast and lunch most days, this all has to change as James will be looking at me when he starts eating i dont want him to see my habits
> 
> Bad habits are so easy to get into, not so easy to get out of. I'm the same in that I have to make a concerted effort each day to eat the right things (doesn't always work) It doesn't come naturally like with Bethany.Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not natural for me either, healthy food is medicine for me at the moment in the face of a serious disease :shrug: If I eat crap I risk an unhealthy baby, an unhealthy me, premature birth, still birth, pre eclampsia, uti's - etc etc, and if I eat heathily these risks are the same as for a normal pregnant woman, so it's a total no brainer! But it's an intellectual, logistical and physical effort each day to have the right food on my plate at the right time! I wouldn't say it was natural at all! Mind you this 2nd GD pregnancy has really driven the good eating message home to me, more so than with Holly, so I think it _will_ become second nature!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry B..just to clarify, I meant that in general when we get the "dinner tonight" posts from you, pregnant or not, they always seem healthy and balanced and most importantly home cooked :thumbup: As a rule, you don't generally seem to eat much processed or "instant" food which is what I was getting at. Obviously you're on the ball particularly at the moment with there being so much at stake :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: I was having fun at 4am this morning wasn't I? I guess some of it is being in France too, an excellent quality market twice a week in every town and village helps, with great fish, cheese meats and fruit and veg, plus much less choice of processed stuff in the shops too. When I'm in the UK I gorge myself on yummy crap you just can't get here! Like pork pies, nom nom!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> According to the Ramzi theory which I stumbled across in the ingender nubbing forum, left side placenta is usually a girl :haha: I wonder!!
> 
> And last night I was browsing on the nub forums and wobbled alot because so many girl nubs end up boys and boy ones end up girls! Only 4 more sleeps until Sarachka finds out and knows what colour sleepsuits to buy! :wohoo:
> 
> :yipee: the next big turtle excitement :yipee: Nubs and gender scans are the new peesticks
> 
> I read that placenta theory and apparently there's nothing in it :shrug: I have an anterior placenta (which in my paranoid moments concerns me and then I shake myself and get a grip!) so does that mean Tori is a bit of both?Click to expand...

According to my scan my placenta is posterieur :shrug: 

I might not tell you the sex of my baby, ho ho ho!:xmas13: That would be just too mean though!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> First, my oldest daughter (on her way home from school) sees a man face down on the side walk with blood pouring from his "neck or face". She spends a good 30 minutes crying and talking to me saying over and over "there was a lot of blood mommy" and "I don't know if he was breathing... Did he die?" "i want to get this out of my mind, I don't want to see it in there any more." :cry: During drawing/colouring time she drew the man... Very graphically. My heart hurts for her. I have set anappointment with a couselor for her tomorrow.
> 
> Second, Leo has been having the worst night in a long time, if ever. He was screaming in pain and vomming all over.... At one point he let out an all mighty scream, started choking on his vomit, gasped, aspirated, and stopped breathing for about 10 seconds. Long enough for me to burst into tears once he was breathing and calm again because after he started breayhing again he just curled into my chest. :( His lungs sounded like corn was popping in them with each breath he took until he coughed it all clear about 20 mins later.

Oh my Molly...how awful for your poor girl :nope: And Leo too....scary stuff Molly, that sounds like what Luna used to describe with Rhyko. Maybe she might have some advice as I have none to proffer :nope: I just hope everything resolves very soon :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ahhhhhhhh do u know what the sex is B!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I've just come back from visiting my friend in the hospital. I'm so glad I went. She's in the surgical ward and they said she is not allowed anything for pain :shock: so she had surgery at 8 and hadn't had anything since. She was in agony. Made them ring the anaethetist and she is allowed morphine injections and a drip for pain. Shame! And they gave her a bed pan, lifted her bum and plonked her on lying down and expected her to wee uphill! Of course she couldn't. SO when I left I suggested they assist her to the loo. She bbmed me to say they had


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Been having a lazy day of drinking coffee with the other practitioners and tenants at work and having a general scandal and bitch session....we need it sometimes. We worked out that we pay 85% of the rent but we have the smallest space and no say in the running of the place. Feels like we're plotting a revolution :haha: OCCUPY EARTHMOTHER!!!:haha:
> 
> My friend who went in for the appendectomy actually had a gangrenous twisted off cyst. And the first 2 freaking surgeons didn't want to operate. I am so glad I pushed it and found someone experienced who would do the op. She is feeling awful tho so I'm going up to see her just now

Poor Trin's friend :nope: Just as well she has you on her side or it doesn't bear thinking about what might have happened :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Molly oh my gosh how scary!!!! I hope everything is calm now an everyone is feeling well.


----------



## babyhopes2010

they called and basically said tough and no way i will be getting anything.didnt apologise atall.:grr:

they can f%ck off im not going back there!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> According to the Ramzi theory which I stumbled across in the ingender nubbing forum, left side placenta is usually a girl :haha: I wonder!!
> 
> And last night I was browsing on the nub forums and wobbled alot because so many girl nubs end up boys and boy ones end up girls! Only 4 more sleeps until Sarachka finds out and knows what colour sleepsuits to buy! :wohoo:
> 
> :yipee: the next big turtle excitement :yipee: Nubs and gender scans are the new peesticks
> 
> I read that placenta theory and apparently there's nothing in it :shrug: I have an anterior placenta (which in my paranoid moments concerns me and then I shake myself and get a grip!) so does that mean Tori is a bit of both?Click to expand...
> 
> According to my scan my placenta is posterieur :shrug:
> 
> I might not tell you the sex of my baby, ho ho ho!:xmas13: That would be just too mean though!!Click to expand...

You wouldn't dare! :grr::trouble:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> d love to have time to eat healthy or even eat:haha:
> 
> today i just managed to eat a weetabix at 12 and made cup tea thats everything iv had today.i even had to put her down to scream as i needed food.
> 
> eating is now a chore and something i have to do.i dont enjoy it.hope my eating disorder doesnt come back

You're not breastfeeding though are you so you can get away with just tea and weetabix! Bfing made me soooo hungry and I had to eat loads all the time :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

It's my grandparents' 50th wedding anniversary tomorrow. The local newspaper called to say they wanted to do a story on them and take a picture. So my gran went and had her hair done but then my granddad took her out for lunch. She had 2 glasses of wine, went home and 'went to sleep'. They woke up with the reporter and photographer ringing their buzzer. I said to my mom that I hope she wiped the red wine stains that she gets off her mouth and fluffed her hair a bit. God knows what she said in the interview but I know at one stage she was talking about the mongoose they had when my mom was a girl :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Speaking of pets, Turtle the tortoise (who has been living at my work) is coming home with me today. He managed to get out onto the road yesterday and had to be rescued. Finding it hard not to say I told you so, but I am biting my tongue and just whipping him off with me. The boys are going to be SO excited


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh do u know what the sex is B!!!!!!!!

Yep! I had a gender scan but I'm not telling!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to do my cycling :bike:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Kit, Esme had this really bad and I found the best solution to be gripe water...I don't know if you already know that, or don't want to use it, just thought I'd share x
> 
> Thanks Lissy..picked some up today :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> If that doesn't help, Chriopractic treatment works wonders too or sacrocranial therapyClick to expand...

Hmmm, I will need to look those up! :haha: Thanks Trin :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Addie how's your iron levels? If you're anaemic that could cause dizziness. Or as Bethany said low BP.




TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> At 32 weeks with Holly they told me to lie on my left side whenever I could- not bed rest as such but lots of 'left rest' because she was measuring small, but I guess if there's nothing wrong then it's not so important to :shrug:
> 
> They say left side because optimal position for baby to be in for birth is LOA (left occiput anterior) which is the head down and the back along the left side. The back is the heaviest part so it will naturally swing with gravity. But you can't constantly lie on one side - you'd get really uncomfortable. You can lie left or right side. Best to avoid lying on your back as baby/ies gets bigger it will compress the aorta and vena cava that runs down your spine and then limits teh amount of blood going through the placenta
> 
> B, your placenta may be lying on the left which may be why it is not a great position for youClick to expand...


Are you allowed to stack pillows and be half sitting up????


----------



## addie25

b dont make me fly to france my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to knowwwwwwwwww what you are havinggggggggggggggggg rt nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Trin I am sorry about your friend. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh do u know what the sex is B!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yep! I had a gender scan but I'm not telling!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Well, I've just taken Cara to be weighed...she's hardly put on any weight in the last 3 weeks! Only 0.3kg! I'm not overly concerned about it but it just reinforces to me that she needs more than booby juice and weaning her is definitely the way to go now. If I was a more paranoid and insecure individual I would have come away from the clinic a wreck as the head honcho came straight over to me holding aloft Cara's chart with a concerned look on her face saying "this has taken quite a dip!" I explained that Cara has had a cold and become increasingly disinterested in the boob and that we've commenced weaning. I didn't give her a chance to tell me I was wrong :haha:
> 
> Anyway..must take OH to hospital now, he's having an ingrown toenail removed...AGAIN! :wacko:
> 
> Sounds like you made the right decision with the weaning then :thumbup: how much is Cara weighing in at now? Sounds like you put the HV in her place :haha: mummy knows best!
> 
> Hope it's not to painful for OH. mine had one removed a few years ago and it was awful. They cut strips off the nail done each side so that it couldn't happen again. So his big toe nail looks really silly and tiny now.Click to expand...

I just picked him back up from the hospital...he says the injections are the worst part :wacko: This is the second time he's had this done as one grew back and they told him it might again :nope: I don't envy him at all.

Oh, and Cara weighs 15lb 6oz.


----------



## cassie04

Awww clare that is utter rubbish! how annoying! i dont know if there is anything you can do? do you still have their letter? :shrug:

Trin sorry about your friend! thats awfull! but how buzzing will the boys be when you arrive with a turtle under you arm :happydance: Trin was i right in thinking you were having a 4d scan or have you already had it? im sure you were going to around now!!?!? or am i making this up! 

Kit- have fun getting your OH's toenail sorted :haha:

B- WHAT??!??!?!? do you know what you are having?????????? you little horror!!! tell us tell us tell us......:haha:

molly chick :hugs: bless you! i hope everyone is feeling much better! lots of love sent your way :hugs:

I have my 4d scan on saturday and I am convinced there going to tell me its a boy :blush: eeeeek if it is he will look splendid in a pink dress :haha: cant wait to see how she is doing! :happydance: Ok ...... my whiteboard resource has been completed for my lessons! now to do 3 lesson plans......be back on once i have completed them! mwa!:kiss:


----------



## addie25

Oh poor thing. I hate injections 2 I am sure they are no pleasant at all!!

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> It's my grandparents' 50th wedding anniversary tomorrow. The local newspaper called to say they wanted to do a story on them and take a picture. So my gran went and had her hair done but then my granddad took her out for lunch. She had 2 glasses of wine, went home and 'went to sleep'. They woke up with the reporter and photographer ringing their buzzer. I said to my mom that I hope she wiped the red wine stains that she gets off her mouth and fluffed her hair a bit. God knows what she said in the interview but I know at one stage she was talking about the mongoose they had when my mom was a girl :wacko:

:haha: I'd love to read that interview!!


----------



## addie25

B I am giving you to the count of 3 to tell us young lady!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

1


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh do u know what the sex is B!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yep! I had a gender scan but I'm not telling!!Click to expand...

I think there are flames exuding from one's derriere my dear :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

2


----------



## addie25

3 Tell us tell us tell us!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I accidentally pushed unsubscribe and so now our page doesn't appear when someone writes something. How do I fix this?

:shrug:


----------



## addie25

LOL I fixed it Kit. Well it fixed itself :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie..I think B is currently cycling round in circles in her garage so may not answer for around 40 minutes :haha:


----------



## addie25

:hissy::hissy:


----------



## addie25

DH Christmas gift came in the mail yesterday. I really hope he likes it!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> DH Christmas gift came in the mail yesterday. I really hope he likes it!!!!!

What did you get him?


----------



## addie25

Ok well I have to tell the story be4 I say what I got him because it wont seem like a good gift for a man if I dont.....


----------



## addie25

DH loves to make specialty tea and coffee.

Addie: I found the most amazing tea sets!!
DH: REALLY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Addie: Yea, for the girls :dohh:
DH: Oh, ok 
:shrug:
He thought it was for him:haha:

SOOOOOOOOOOO I got him a mans lovely 9 piece tea set lol!!!!!! He will love it. He likes to use china when he drinks his tea!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> DH loves to make specialty tea and coffee.
> 
> Addie: I found the most amazing tea sets!!
> DH: REALLY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> Addie: Yea, for the girls :dohh:
> DH: Oh, ok
> :shrug:
> He thought it was for him:haha:
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOO I got him a mans lovely 9 piece tea set lol!!!!!! He will love it. He likes to use china when he drinks his tea!!!!!

Haha! I see why you explained, but it sounds very lovely :flower:


----------



## addie25

LOL yes!! I think he will love it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> d love to have time to eat healthy or even eat:haha:
> 
> today i just managed to eat a weetabix at 12 and made cup tea thats everything iv had today.i even had to put her down to scream as i needed food.
> 
> eating is now a chore and something i have to do.i dont enjoy it.hope my eating disorder doesnt come back
> 
> You're not breastfeeding though are you so you can get away with just tea and weetabix! Bfing made me soooo hungry and I had to eat loads all the time :wacko:Click to expand...

im 6ft 2 lol i need food:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> d love to have time to eat healthy or even eat:haha:
> 
> today i just managed to eat a weetabix at 12 and made cup tea thats everything iv had today.i even had to put her down to scream as i needed food.
> 
> eating is now a chore and something i have to do.i dont enjoy it.hope my eating disorder doesnt come back
> 
> You're not breastfeeding though are you so you can get away with just tea and weetabix! Bfing made me soooo hungry and I had to eat loads all the time :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> im 6ft 2 lol i need food:haha:Click to expand...

Do a stirfry/wok, they're dead quick and easy and YUMMY!


----------



## addie25

B tell us the sex :shrug::dohh::cry::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADDIE!!

It's......


----------



## HollyMonkey

A Monkey!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

https://gooodday.com/_ph/67/2/226393358.jpg


----------



## addie25

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> d love to have time to eat healthy or even eat:haha:
> 
> today i just managed to eat a weetabix at 12 and made cup tea thats everything iv had today.i even had to put her down to scream as i needed food.
> 
> eating is now a chore and something i have to do.i dont enjoy it.hope my eating disorder doesnt come back
> 
> You're not breastfeeding though are you so you can get away with just tea and weetabix! Bfing made me soooo hungry and I had to eat loads all the time :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> im 6ft 2 lol i need food:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do a stirfry/wok, they're dead quick and easy and YUMMY!Click to expand...

i have no food in the house:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I promise I'll tell you first Addie after my scan on the 28th to make up for my naughty joke, I'll pm you :haha:


----------



## addie25

Wait so you don't already know??


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> d love to have time to eat healthy or even eat:haha:
> 
> today i just managed to eat a weetabix at 12 and made cup tea thats everything iv had today.i even had to put her down to scream as i needed food.
> 
> eating is now a chore and something i have to do.i dont enjoy it.hope my eating disorder doesnt come back
> 
> You're not breastfeeding though are you so you can get away with just tea and weetabix! Bfing made me soooo hungry and I had to eat loads all the time :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> im 6ft 2 lol i need food:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do a stirfry/wok, they're dead quick and easy and YUMMY!Click to expand...
> 
> i have no food in the house:haha:Click to expand...

Oh no! And stirfried Weetabix doesn't sound terribly appealing! Well I hope you get some food soon :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> A Monkey!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> https://gooodday.com/_ph/67/2/226393358.jpg

:haha::haha:

still waiting!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Wait so you don't already know??

Nope!!! :holly:


----------



## addie25

So u tricked me :shrug: Oh my Oh my


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to the diabetes doctor...:argh:



Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

At the doctors office. I called and asked about how I'm getting dizzy and they asked me to come in. I was thinking maybe my eye sight is changing I read that can happen during pregnancy. Maybe that's why I'm dizzy.


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> At the doctors office. I called and asked about how I'm getting dizzy and they asked me to come in. I was thinking maybe my eye sight is changing I read that can happen during pregnancy. Maybe that's why I'm dizzy.

my eyesight changed.made me get headaches,i got dizzy and mw said its normal:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone havent had time to sit today let alone make my gingerbread house :cry: im knackered, my dads popped over and i have dinner to make still but i might be able to make my gingerbread house later if not it will be tomorrow!


----------



## newbie_ttc

appt today... :argh: and i've been crampy all morning :(


----------



## cassie04

Whose a clever girl! Cassie's a clever girl! :haha: All my work is completed for today and only a bit to do tomorrow.....im going to have a break....have a kitkat :haha:


----------



## cassie04

newbie_ttc said:


> appt today... :argh: and i've been crampy all morning :(

Awwww god look newbie dewbie dooooooooooo :thumbup: im sure it will go great! i craped all the time particuarly in the first trimester and im pretty sure so did loads of the oother turtles! it felt like i was about to get my period any second! sending lots of love your way my lovely :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Ginge  thanks so much for my lovely xmas card and beautiful note! you gorgeous girly!

and APRIL you little cutey thank you for my lovely card to! :flower: it was lovely speaking to you on facey b last night also :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> appt today... :argh: and i've been crampy all morning :(

Do not worry Newbs....cramping is completely normal and very common :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone havent had time to sit today let alone make my gingerbread house :cry: im knackered, my dads popped over and i have dinner to make still but i might be able to make my gingerbread house later if not it will be tomorrow!

Even i was uba excited about your ginger house! :cry: oh well i cant wait to see it when you get time to do it! i bet it will look splendid! Feel free to chuck a side of a house or a front door this way :haha:


----------



## poas

Afternoon all!! Can't be long as Esme is in her swing going mental at the tinsel...I think it really offends her? :shrug: I got some new colourful socks today for more animals :) I think I shall make monkeys for boys and owls for girls....Laters taters x


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie, cramping is very very normal. I remember cramping so badly last Christmas (and the bloating!) I thought for sure AF was going to come flying in. 

April, late last night, my OH went and checked the mail.... he found something in the parcel box... Something from Angel, Faye, and James? :hugs: 
Thank you all. :flower: I've put them under the tree. :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Tee hee :lol:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley, Essie and April!

Thankyou so much for your cards and Hayley your presents arrived today, thankyoooooo!!:xmas10:

So exciting!! :xmas8:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just back from diabetes doc and all went well and goodly AND SHE TOLD ME I CAN EAT MORE AND HAVE HIGHER BLOODS :yipee: since they are often in the 80's and 90's after eating so I have a large margin to exploit. So that's cool, and meeting again in a month and a half unless they go funny before then :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dinner bath and bed for LO now....then cooking for me. Oh yes I got DH some cycling gloves from a cool bike shop near the hospital for another Christmas present, they're like half mittens, super warm :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> First, my oldest daughter (on her way home from school) sees a man face down on the side walk with blood pouring from his "neck or face". She spends a good 30 minutes crying and talking to me saying over and over "there was a lot of blood mommy" and "I don't know if he was breathing... Did he die?" "i want to get this out of my mind, I don't want to see it in there any more." :cry: During drawing/colouring time she drew the man... Very graphically. My heart hurts for her. I have set anappointment with a couselor for her tomorrow.
> 
> Second, Leo has been having the worst night in a long time, if ever. He was screaming in pain and vomming all over.... At one point he let out an all mighty scream, started choking on his vomit, gasped, aspirated, and stopped breathing for about 10 seconds. Long enough for me to burst into tears once he was breathing and calm again because after he started breayhing again he just curled into my chest. :( His lungs sounded like corn was popping in them with each breath he took until he coughed it all clear about 20 mins later.

oh Molly im so sorry you are going through all of this and for dd i hope she gets over it quickly! how is Leo today? poor little love wish there was something i could do to help :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Been having a lazy day of drinking coffee with the other practitioners and tenants at work and having a general scandal and bitch session....we need it sometimes. We worked out that we pay 85% of the rent but we have the smallest space and no say in the running of the place. Feels like we're plotting a revolution :haha: OCCUPY EARTHMOTHER!!!:haha:
> 
> My friend who went in for the appendectomy actually had a gangrenous twisted off cyst. And the first 2 freaking surgeons didn't want to operate. I am so glad I pushed it and found someone experienced who would do the op. She is feeling awful tho so I'm going up to see her just now

oh gosh i hope your poor friend is ok now!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> What you doing for DH's present B? I can't wait to give dave his Xmas present! He always find his presents feels them and guesses what they are! So iv tricked him this time! I have booked for us to go down south second weekend in January so we can have a relaxing weekend, sightvisiting and relaxing in the spa and what not!oooh and visit the zoo! Sooo excited! So I wrote up all the information so it looked like a scroll and then tied fancy ribbon around it! I then put the paper in a box, then that box in a bigger box, then in a bigger box etc! I've even weighed it down with tinned soup and stones :haha: so he can't guess what it is! Hahahaha! His face will be so funny at cristmas ! He has already felt the massive heavy box and says he knows what it is! He he! Can't wait!

are you being kicked all over yet? haha


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i need to sort out my diet its awful! i am not healthy at all! and feel like a hypocrite telling the girls they have to eat their veg and fruit, i had orange chocolate for breakfast fgs!
> i need only healthy food! but i have no idea where to start, they only time i eat a healthy meal is when i cook for the girls (if there is enough left over) and as they are at school i miss breakfast and lunch most days, this all has to change as James will be looking at me when he starts eating i dont want him to see my habits
> 
> Bad habits are so easy to get into, not so easy to get out of. I'm the same in that I have to make a concerted effort each day to eat the right things (doesn't always work) It doesn't come naturally like with Bethany.Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not natural for me either, healthy food is medicine for me at the moment in the face of a serious disease :shrug: If I eat crap I risk an unhealthy baby, an unhealthy me, premature birth, still birth, pre eclampsia, uti's - etc etc, and if I eat heathily these risks are the same as for a normal pregnant woman, so it's a total no brainer! But it's an intellectual, logistical and physical effort each day to have the right food on my plate at the right time! I wouldn't say it was natural at all! Mind you this 2nd GD pregnancy has really driven the good eating message home to me, more so than with Holly, so I think it _will_ become second nature!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry B..just to clarify, I meant that in general when we get the "dinner tonight" posts from you, pregnant or not, they always seem healthy and balanced and most importantly home cooked :thumbup: As a rule, you don't generally seem to eat much processed or "instant" food which is what I was getting at. Obviously you're on the ball particularly at the moment with there being so much at stake :hugs:Click to expand...

i dont do processed, girls eat only fresh stuff, only thing that is boxed is their cereal! or fish in a box? but thats not processed just frozen and thats the only frozen thing we have, apart from icecream lol!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i need to sort out my diet its awful! i am not healthy at all! and feel like a hypocrite telling the girls they have to eat their veg and fruit, i had orange chocolate for breakfast fgs!
> i need only healthy food! but i have no idea where to start, they only time i eat a healthy meal is when i cook for the girls (if there is enough left over) and as they are at school i miss breakfast and lunch most days, this all has to change as James will be looking at me when he starts eating i dont want him to see my habits
> 
> Bad habits are so easy to get into, not so easy to get out of. I'm the same in that I have to make a concerted effort each day to eat the right things (doesn't always work) It doesn't come naturally like with Bethany.Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not natural for me either, healthy food is medicine for me at the moment in the face of a serious disease :shrug: If I eat crap I risk an unhealthy baby, an unhealthy me, premature birth, still birth, pre eclampsia, uti's - etc etc, and if I eat heathily these risks are the same as for a normal pregnant woman, so it's a total no brainer! But it's an intellectual, logistical and physical effort each day to have the right food on my plate at the right time! I wouldn't say it was natural at all! Mind you this 2nd GD pregnancy has really driven the good eating message home to me, more so than with Holly, so I think it _will_ become second nature!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry B..just to clarify, I meant that in general when we get the "dinner tonight" posts from you, pregnant or not, they always seem healthy and balanced and most importantly home cooked :thumbup: As a rule, you don't generally seem to eat much processed or "instant" food which is what I was getting at. Obviously you're on the ball particularly at the moment with there being so much at stake :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I was having fun at 4am this morning wasn't I? I guess some of it is being in France too, an excellent quality market twice a week in every town and village helps, with great fish, cheese meats and fruit and veg, plus much less choice of processed stuff in the shops too. When I'm in the UK I gorge myself on yummy crap you just can't get here! Like pork pies, nom nom!Click to expand...

i want a market! im moving to France!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I've just come back from visiting my friend in the hospital. I'm so glad I went. She's in the surgical ward and they said she is not allowed anything for pain :shock: so she had surgery at 8 and hadn't had anything since. She was in agony. Made them ring the anaethetist and she is allowed morphine injections and a drip for pain. Shame! And they gave her a bed pan, lifted her bum and plonked her on lying down and expected her to wee uphill! Of course she couldn't. SO when I left I suggested they assist her to the loo. She bbmed me to say they had

oh my thats awful :(


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Awww clare that is utter rubbish! how annoying! i dont know if there is anything you can do? do you still have their letter? :shrug:
> 
> Trin sorry about your friend! thats awfull! but how buzzing will the boys be when you arrive with a turtle under you arm :happydance: Trin was i right in thinking you were having a 4d scan or have you already had it? im sure you were going to around now!!?!? or am i making this up!
> 
> Kit- have fun getting your OH's toenail sorted :haha:
> 
> B- WHAT??!??!?!? do you know what you are having?????????? you little horror!!! tell us tell us tell us......:haha:
> 
> molly chick :hugs: bless you! i hope everyone is feeling much better! lots of love sent your way :hugs:
> 
> I have my 4d scan on saturday and I am convinced there going to tell me its a boy :blush: eeeeek if it is he will look splendid in a pink dress :haha: cant wait to see how she is doing! :happydance: Ok ...... my whiteboard resource has been completed for my lessons! now to do 3 lesson plans......be back on once i have completed them! mwa!:kiss:

he will dream of princesses while sleeping in 'his' moses basket haha! cant wait to see pics of baby scan of your gorgeous GIRL :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> A Monkey!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> https://gooodday.com/_ph/67/2/226393358.jpg

aw he has your eyes :cloud9: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> appt today... :argh: and i've been crampy all morning :(

thats just you uterus growing everything is fine! did you see those lines?! :)


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Ginge  thanks so much for my lovely xmas card and beautiful note! you gorgeous girly!
> 
> and APRIL you little cutey thank you for my lovely card to! :flower: it was lovely speaking to you on facey b last night also :hugs:

aw thats ok lovey :) it was good to have a good old chat xx


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone havent had time to sit today let alone make my gingerbread house :cry: im knackered, my dads popped over and i have dinner to make still but i might be able to make my gingerbread house later if not it will be tomorrow!
> 
> Even i was uba excited about your ginger house! :cry: oh well i cant wait to see it when you get time to do it! i bet it will look splendid! Feel free to chuck a side of a house or a front door this way :haha:Click to expand...

haha you could have a chimney! lol! its still only 7 sometimes at night i get a boost of energy, right now i find it unlikely but well see!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Newbie, cramping is very very normal. I remember cramping so badly last Christmas (and the bloating!) I thought for sure AF was going to come flying in.
> 
> April, late last night, my OH went and checked the mail.... he found something in the parcel box... Something from Angel, Faye, and James? :hugs:
> Thank you all. :flower: I've put them under the tree. :cloud9:

ah yay it arrived im glad it got to you in time! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley, Essie and April!
> 
> Thankyou so much for your cards and Hayley your presents arrived today, thankyoooooo!!:xmas10:
> 
> So exciting!! :xmas8:

oh it is so exciting that all the presents and cards are arriving !!! 10 days to go 10 days to go whoop!


----------



## mummyApril

ooops i just took up a whole page! haha


----------



## mummyApril

bugger it im going to start the gingerbread house! just cos Bethany has made me all excited over Christmas and the gingerbread house has everything to do with Christmas!


----------



## mummyApril

Oh and Luna will be proud of me today i caught James poo (not in my hand haha) i used to do it when he was younger all the time and now i know the time he does his poops (most of the time) the wees i havent a clue though haha


----------



## addie25

Newbie good luck at your apt. Cramping is very normal I think all is going to be great!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

B yayaya you get to eat more :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbs I was crampy with Holly and this one, normal :thumbup:

Just crossed my mind that if I had my own private pool and a cook then GD would be an absolute breeze 

Soooooo looking forward to a lovely cosy evening pottering around in the studio. :cloud9: Might make some hairbands for my niece


----------



## HollyMonkey

April your handwriting is EXACTLY like my mum's! I was really surprised when my card was from you!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April your handwriting is EXACTLY like my mum's! I was really surprised when my card was from you!!

its an Essex thing :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tomorrow I'm going to go down in a deep hole in the earth where no one can disturb me and eat the tin of crab that I bought today :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: I have the hugest crab craving


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm exhausted. DH finished at 8:30 and then I went to fetch the boys from FIL (who left them with his 15 year old son and his friends :growlmad:) and then home. Did I say that Turtle the tortoise is coming to live with us? He's in the bathroom for the night but will go out in Alice's enclosure tomorrow :thumbup: The boys have renamed him George

Nighty night
Someone pls bbm me Newbie's news
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin :kiss: Sleep tight. My ss's have a tortoise at their mum's called Arabella


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of which, kind of, dh's cheeky Ex asked him today to take her and the boys to the train station in central Paris for a 6am train on Saturday morning for her hols :shock: He said no, and since when do we ask her to ferry us around when we go on holiday :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

baking is a lot harder to do when you have 3 children all wanting different things, 2 in bed now 1 to go....


----------



## mummyApril

that definitely takes the pee Bethany!


----------



## mummyApril

night night Trin


----------



## mummyApril

its very quiet in here tonight :/ 
we need excitement how many days until Sarahs scan 4?! eekk!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just to add to the excitement I'm going to hit the sack now. Since I'll probably be woken up at 3am by da wriggler like last night and the night before!

Nighty night all, sleep tight everyone :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Mummy has been cooking up a storm in the kitchen - I now have a marvellous stock of pureed sweet potato, pureed suede and pureed butternut squash :thumbup: I just hope Cara likes them. I'm not going to bother doing home made fruit purees as I can buy them ready made, organic with absolutely nothing added :thumbup: You can get the veggie stuff too except it's all weird and wonderful concoctions like carrot and banana :saywhat:

Oh, and I gave Cara an extra feed this afternoon (formula) on top of all her usual feeds and bingo! My happy little girl has returned :happydance:

Hope everyone has had happy Thursdays :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all

I have just bid and won a chaveroo on Ebay :happydance:
I tried Lauren in one in mothercare and her little face lit up ...she could not reach the floor but they lady tells me you can adjust them or use a towel under it if bebes a petite one ! 

Hope everyone is ok ! Is Essie on her first night out tonight ???:wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

Here are some pictures of Rhyko's room for those not on FB! :D










The sun on the ceiling! :D


----------



## LunaLady

Still need to find some knobs I like for the dresser drawers. 


And a cute curtain is needed for the closet as I took off the annoying doors!


----------



## Crunchie

This ones for you Munkie !
 



Attached Files:







monkey.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Luna can I move in ????


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Mummy has been cooking up a storm in the kitchen - I now have a marvellous stock of pureed sweet potato, pureed suede and pureed butternut squash :thumbup: I just hope Cara likes them. I'm not going to bother doing home made fruit purees as I can buy them ready made, organic with absolutely nothing added :thumbup: You can get the veggie stuff too except it's all weird and wonderful concoctions like carrot and banana :saywhat:
> 
> Oh, and I gave Cara an extra feed this afternoon (formula) on top of all her usual feeds and bingo! My happy little girl has returned :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has had happy Thursdays :flower:

ah yay she was just extra hungry! bless her, you go chef mumsie!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just bid and won a chaveroo on Ebay :happydance:
> I tried Lauren in one in mothercare and her little face lit up ...she could not reach the floor but they lady tells me you can adjust them or use a towel under it if bebes a petite one !
> 
> Hope everyone is ok ! Is Essie on her first night out tonight ???:wacko:

James cant reach the floor either lol he needs to be heavier! im going to maybe try out the towel idea but theyll probably just kick it out the way? :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Busy Busy Kit. That sounds great!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

awwwww LC is just so precious !! Look at that grin!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Mummy has been cooking up a storm in the kitchen - I now have a marvellous stock of pureed sweet potato, pureed suede and pureed butternut squash :thumbup: I just hope Cara likes them. I'm not going to bother doing home made fruit purees as I can buy them ready made, organic with absolutely nothing added :thumbup: You can get the veggie stuff too except it's all weird and wonderful concoctions like carrot and banana :saywhat:
> 
> Oh, and I gave Cara an extra feed this afternoon (formula) on top of all her usual feeds and bingo! My happy little girl has returned :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has had happy Thursdays :flower:
> 
> ah yay she was just extra hungry! bless her, you go chef mumsie!Click to expand...

:haha:

On one hand I'm sad that my boobie juice isn't doing it for her anymore but on the other, it's the natural end to breast feeding that I wanted, so I can't complain too much. I will start dropping booby feeds gradually now alongside her weaning. I don't think she'll be in the least bit bothered :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have just bid and won a chaveroo on Ebay :happydance:
> I tried Lauren in one in mothercare and her little face lit up ...she could not reach the floor but they lady tells me you can adjust them or use a towel under it if bebes a petite one !
> 
> Hope everyone is ok ! Is Essie on her first night out tonight ???:wacko:
> 
> James cant reach the floor either lol he needs to be heavier! im going to maybe try out the towel idea but theyll probably just kick it out the way? :shrug:Click to expand...

Pillow ??? bless our little bebe's ........


----------



## mummyApril

oh Luna that looks lovely! and look at Rhyko in his swing thingy so cute!


----------



## addie25

Luna that looks great!!! So creative!!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> This ones for you Munkie !

at what age are they edible? because i could just eat her all up right now!


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Kit 

can I come for dinner ? I only want spinach and banana though ....


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> This ones for you Munkie !
> 
> at what age are they edible? because i could just eat her all up right now!Click to expand...

Oh April, as this all new to me I never knew I would just want to EAT HER UP 

nom nom ..... :baby:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just bid and won a chaveroo on Ebay :happydance:
> I tried Lauren in one in mothercare and her little face lit up ...she could not reach the floor but they lady tells me you can adjust them or use a towel under it if bebes a petite one !
> 
> Hope everyone is ok ! Is Essie on her first night out tonight ???:wacko:

You'd better buy Lauren her Kappa gear just now...get it over with :winkwink: Yay for your chaveroo!! Oh, and my friend uses cushions under hers :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have just bid and won a chaveroo on Ebay :happydance:
> I tried Lauren in one in mothercare and her little face lit up ...she could not reach the floor but they lady tells me you can adjust them or use a towel under it if bebes a petite one !
> 
> Hope everyone is ok ! Is Essie on her first night out tonight ???:wacko:
> 
> You'd better buy Lauren her Kappa gear just now...get it over with :winkwink: Yay for your chaveroo!! Oh, and my friend uses cushions under hers :thumbup:Click to expand...

I can not quite figure out where to put it though :shrug: If I get her some kappa clothes she would be ok in the garden wouldn't she ? I might watch her from the window or I might just have a G & T in the living room :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna..I love Rhyko's room...just lovely :cloud9: You have baby scales too! The wall decor is beautiful :flower:


----------



## poas

Waaaaaaaaaaaaah I want a chaveroo!! (for Esme) 
She is already tall enough...Her 3-6 months stuff is all fitting nicely bar a few bits that are baggy but still the right length,including the lovely suit from Crunch which I still need to post pics of!!
Kit it sounds like Cara is very ready to wean, and shows you have done an amazing job to have such a content happy bubba :)
Luna the nursery is lovely :)
Everyone else hi!
Where is Sarah lately or have I missed her posts? I saw a woman intently reading a laxative pack earlier and thought of her lol! Seriously though, hope her and Jaynie are doing ok xx


----------



## poas

LOL just actually typed chaveroo into ebay search!!!D'oh!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have just bid and won a chaveroo on Ebay :happydance:
> I tried Lauren in one in mothercare and her little face lit up ...she could not reach the floor but they lady tells me you can adjust them or use a towel under it if bebes a petite one !
> 
> Hope everyone is ok ! Is Essie on her first night out tonight ???:wacko:
> 
> You'd better buy Lauren her Kappa gear just now...get it over with :winkwink: Yay for your chaveroo!! Oh, and my friend uses cushions under hers :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I can not quite figure out where to put it though :shrug: If I get her some kappa clothes she would be ok in the garden wouldn't she ? I might watch her from the window or I might just have a G & T in the living room :haha:Click to expand...

Yes, I find if they get a bit noisy, the best place for them really is the garden. If they get a bit cold, you can just light 'em a bonfire :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I fink I nuv Lauren :cloud9: She's gawjus :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> LOL just actually typed chaveroo into ebay search!!!D'oh!

:haha: My OH actually knows that's what it's called now :haha:


----------



## poas

So what is going rate for new ones? Does £50 seem about right for used?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> LOL just actually typed chaveroo into ebay search!!!D'oh!
> 
> :haha: My OH actually knows that's what it's called now :haha:Click to expand...

When I told DH what we call them he nearly wet himself ! I hope I don't say it when I go to collect it ....she may beat me up !!!


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:
 

> So what is going rate for new ones? Does £50 seem about right for used?

I just paid £40 and a walker has been thrown in for free :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> So what is going rate for new ones? Does £50 seem about right for used?

I think that's reasonable as long as it's in good nick :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> So what is going rate for new ones? Does £50 seem about right for used?
> 
> I just paid £40 and a walker has been thrown in for free :thumbup:Click to expand...

Bargain of the week!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## poas

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat it's so expensive here even for second hand that is cheapest I've found!!


----------



## kit_cat

My OH has a cartoon toe :shock: In my head, I hear sound effects :shhh:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> So what is going rate for new ones? Does £50 seem about right for used?
> 
> I just paid £40 and a walker has been thrown in for free :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Bargain of the week!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I think because so many are collection only I just got lucky with a lady who lives 5 mins away - 
I just saw one on the buy/swap/sell bit on her for £35 but that is stoke on trent !!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> My OH has a cartoon toe :shock: In my head, I hear sound effects :shhh:

Poorrrrrrrrrrrrr ickle toe !!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> My OH has a cartoon toe :shock: In my head, I hear sound effects :shhh:
> 
> Poorrrrrrrrrrrrr ickle toe !!!!Click to expand...

There's nothing ickle about it..it's mahoosive with all the bandages! It's throbbing in a Foghorn Leghorn kind of way *glances over at elevated tootsie and winces*


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, you did a great job with the nursery! Leo has that same swing! He nuvs it to bits.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Luna, you did a great job with the nursery! Leo has that same swing! He nuvs it to bits.

Hi Molly...how is DD now? How is Leo now??


----------



## Mollykins

Laurence is such a gorgeous little muffin. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Damn phone hates to say LAUREN


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Laurence is such a gorgeous little muffin. :awww:

:haha: Laurence


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Damn phone hates to say LAUREN

but Laurence really makes me laugh every time :haha::hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey girls :hi: my appt went well, i had to give blood for them to check my levels, and urine to confirm I'm pregnant. the results of my labs should be back tomorrow and then i have to go back on monday for more blood work to make sure my levels are rising properly. then they will let me know when i can have my 1st scan :happydance: the dr. said my levels need to be around 2000-2500 before they can see anything on a scan so fx'ed they are good and rise like they should!

the intake nurse asked how many tests i had taken! :dohh: :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Laurence is such a gorgeous little muffin. :awww:

i was wondering who Laurence was! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is currently asleep in his swing. Oh thank the gods of SAHMs. DD is not home yet and OH got her off to school this morning so I haven't actually spoken to her yet today. :(


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hey girls :hi: my appt went well, i had to give blood for them to check my levels, and urine to confirm I'm pregnant. the results of my labs should be back tomorrow and then i have to go back on monday for more blood work to make sure my levels are rising properly. then they will let me know when i can have my 1st scan :happydance: the dr. said my levels need to be around 2000-2500 before they can see anything on a scan so fx'ed they are good and rise like they should!
> 
> the intake nurse asked how many tests i had taken! :dohh: :blush:

Brilliant Newbs :thumbup: So pleased all is looking goooooooood!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Leo is currently asleep in his swing. Oh thank the gods of SAHMs. DD is not home yet and OH got her off to school this morning so I haven't actually spoken to her yet today. :(

Glad Leo is giving you a little break Molly and hope DD is ok when you do speak to her :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> hey girls :hi: my appt went well, i had to give blood for them to check my levels, and urine to confirm I'm pregnant. the results of my labs should be back tomorrow and then i have to go back on monday for more blood work to make sure my levels are rising properly. then they will let me know when i can have my 1st scan :happydance: the dr. said my levels need to be around 2000-2500 before they can see anything on a scan so fx'ed they are good and rise like they should!
> 
> the intake nurse asked how many tests i had taken! :dohh: :blush:

Brilliant news my love :hugs: I think we all get a little wobbly before any appts 

never admit amount of tests taken :wacko: no one unless on here will undersatnd :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

crunch where were u when i was embarrassing myself earlier! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbe! :happydance: I am so excited. :yipee:


----------



## addie25

Newbie that's great news!! Can't wait to hear what your levels are. I'm sure they are going to double beautifully!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> crunch where were u when i was embarrassing myself earlier! :haha:


I asked my BF even how many tests she had taken earlier this year and she said "just the one, why ?" 

errrrr no reason I just thought everyone cracked open numerous test's and stood in the window looking for lines :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Not all girls are POAS addicts. Us turtles are tho!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> crunch where were u when i was embarrassing myself earlier! :haha:
> 
> 
> I asked my BF even how many tests she had taken earlier this year and she said "just the one, why ?"
> 
> errrrr no reason I just thought everyone cracked open numerous test's and stood in the window looking for lines :shrug:Click to expand...

You only stood in the window? I tried natural light/unnatural light/dimmed light/holding aloft while standing on one leg/shutting one eye/squinting/looking away then back again really fast....to mention a few :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Not all girls are POAS addicts. Us turtles are tho!!!!!

I know..some people are so weird eh?


----------



## Mollykins

Haha Kit! I did that one too!


----------



## addie25

Ugh my friend who is pregnant just told me she has a parasite. I hung out today with her should I worry about catching it from her?!?!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ugh my friend who is pregnant just told me she has a parasite. I hung out today with her should I worry about catching it from her?!?!

A whaaaaaaat? :wacko: Where?


----------



## LunaLady

Baby Rhyko! Taken last night.
And i will stop spamming the thread, now! :haha:

https://vimeo.com/33745215


----------



## addie25

Well she went to the ladies room and saw the eggs in her potty so she has to give a stool sample. I'm guessing I don't catch a parasite by spending time with someone u get it from cat litter and from foods right?


----------



## Mollykins

Are you sure she is not talking about her baby? :haha:

Edit, my sister always calls the baby in the tum a parasite...


----------



## addie25

Lol no. So should I worry I hung out today?


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Lol no. So should I worry I hung out today?

Not unless you ate her poo? :shrug:


:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I dont know to be honest. Perhaps call your doc and see? 

Luna, I can't watch the video on my phone. :(


----------



## addie25

Ahahhahahahah ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Baby Rhyko! Taken last night.
> And i will stop spamming the thread, now! :haha:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/33745215

OMG!! I can see this one :happydance: He's doing so fabulously Luna..what an amazing difference, he's just perfect :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I bet u all cant wait till May!! I am the most nervous pregnant person ever!!!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Lol no. So should I worry I hung out today?
> 
> Not unless you ate her poo? :shrug:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I really hope you're not that much of good friends :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey, is it tonight that Essie's at her work's do? I think April asked earlier? I'm guessing yes as she's been very quiet.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I bet u all cant wait till May!! I am the most nervous pregnant person ever!!!

Not the most, and we understand and don't blame you :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Hey, is it tonight that Essie's at her work's do? I think April asked earlier? I'm guessing yes as she's been very quiet.

Twas me that asked, I think it is......I bet she is dancing around her handbag right now :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Yes tonight was my work night out. I stayed out til 1030! I'm such a rebel :haha: it was lovely to have a catch up with people and have a bit of a dance. I did miss lyra loads. There were some other new mummies leaving their babies for the first time so they sympathised. 

DH couldn't get Lyra to feed, eventually she gave up and went to sleep :awww: going to feed her now. 

Hope everyone has had a good day, will catch up properly in the morning x


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey, is it tonight that Essie's at her work's do? I think April asked earlier? I'm guessing yes as she's been very quiet.
> 
> Twas me that asked, I think it is......I bet she is dancing around her handbag right now :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm home! Such a lightweight. I wasnt the first to leave though.


----------



## Crunchie

Night Turtleville xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Well done Essie !!!! you will be tired in the morning lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Well done on your first night out Essie :thumbup: Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## addie25

Essie glad you had a great time out :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night all :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i would catch up but no time too tired, gingerbread houses are ridiculous! they are not easy at all! they also expand in the oven so my carefully cut out shapes are oversized :S BUT i am not giving up tomorrow shall be assemble day! i will make this house! by the time the girls get back next week haha 
night all


----------



## LunaLady

A Crimbo Pressie came for Rhyko from April and her babies! :cloud9:
Will put it away until Christmas! 
My mom was over when DH brought in the mail and she was pressuring me to open it! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I have a confession....

... I do not get warm fuzzy, I love you so much feelings when I breast feed.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I have a confession....
> 
> ... I do not get warm fuzzy, I love you so much feelings when I breast feed.

Have you thought about trying the Neocate reflux formula? I know how it feels to have feelings other than deep love for your little one because he's puking everywhere and being noisy and screaming all the time... :hugs:
Or medications? Luckily for me Rhyko's reflux is managed pretty well by me not eating dairy, but if it wasn't we would have probably tried a more aggressive medication for him. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Gale force winds raging here all night, and at the moment torrential rain and winds- very exciting to listen to! Hope no one got squashed by falling trees though and I don't want dh to drive :nope:

Dh lay with my hand on my tum before getting up this morning and felt baby moving loads, he was really pleased :cloud9:

Loads of mad dreams, including Edith Piaf writing a new song about a ship's cook who was sent to prison for trading boxes of salmon that had maggots :saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna Rhyko's room looks GORGE! I love the painted trees, they look really fab, and the sunshine light is so jolly! 

And Crunchie- Lauren is monkeylicious! :lolly:

By golly you ladies nattered alot last night, will catch up properly later...just getting stuck into some present making before LO wakes up and slows my progress..anyone had any news from Jaynie? :shrug:

It's nearly the weekend, Trin Newbs and Sarachka! God I love not working!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, today is the fist day of a dairy free diet.... I'm hoping it works. Being that I cool mostly Italian meals, you can imagine how hard this is. Cheese tortellini, lasagna, mascarpone cheese, PARMESAN, omg. 

Made chicken cordon bleu, pasta shells with white cheese sauce and green beans for dinner... OH and the girls tell me it was amazing... :( 

B, :haha: your barrage of interesting tidbits made me chuckle. And so sweet for DH to be able to feel Miss Wiggle Britches. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly I think goats milk and cheese are ok? So you can still get some creamy yum into your meals!


----------



## Essie

Morning all!

Very windy here too. There's talk of snow over the weekend. Wind is my least favourite type of weather.*

Lyra and I are off to the Christmas party at baby group this morning. Her first party. I'm going to dress her in her red dungarees so she looks festive.*

My head feels terrible this morning. One glass of wine and I feel like I drank the bottle! First drink since October last year. The meal was really good and I stayed for a bit of dancing before ducking out. I was not the first mummy to leave and my boss said I did well considering it's the first time I left Lyra. I almost feel guilty because i actually sort of enjoyed having a bit of time to be a grown up, although I was texting DH to make sure they were okay.*

What are everyone's plans for this frosty friday?*


----------



## Mollykins

Really B? Oh... I dare not hope!


----------



## poas

Ughh I am so unimpressed-saw people's status' on fbook so thought I'd check...it is snowing :( and some has already settled :( Big hairy poo sticks!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I upped my muesli from 30g to 50g this morning, under doctor's suggestion, bloods at 102 :yipee: 

I LOVE SNOW and we have snow on Monday apparently! AAAAAAhhhhhhh!!! *IDEA!!!!!!!* I'm going to go and buy Holly a little pair of moon boots from Decathlon today, just in case!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

It's another scorcher today!

It's my grandparents' 50th wedding anniversary today so we are going there for lunch

Also getting a cat with no eyes just now from the rugby stadium. Who knows how she's been surviving


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG OMG OMG Look at these!! They're only 10 euros too!!!

It's _got_ to snow so Holly can put these on her footsies and we can go for a walk in the forest :happydance:

https://www.decathlon.fr/media/807/8073889/classic_asset_13386562.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mission moonboot :wohoo: Oh my who'd have thought I could buy ickle pink moonboots one day in this short existence we have on earth that is full of such sorrow but at the same time such simple joys such as pink moonboots :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> It's another scorcher today!
> 
> It's my grandparents' 50th wedding anniversary today so we are going there for lunch
> 
> Also getting a cat with no eyes just now from the rugby stadium. Who knows how she's been surviving

You wont be needing moonboots then:haha:

Have a lovely lunch, my parents have just celebrated their 45th! Or rather not celebrated coz my dad is crap at romance and my mum had a big whinge to me on the phone about how they didn't go out for dinner, oh the joys of many years of marriage!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My lazy bones daughter is still asleep, I'm going to go and wake her up because today's lesson is MOONBOOTS


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Luna Rhyko's room looks GORGE! I love the painted trees, they look really fab, and the sunshine light is so jolly!
> 
> And Crunchie- Lauren is monkeylicious! :lolly:
> 
> By golly you ladies nattered alot last night, will catch up properly later...just getting stuck into some present making before LO wakes up and slows my progress..anyone had any news from Jaynie? :shrug:
> 
> It's nearly the weekend, Trin Newbs and Sarachka! God I love not working!

It's the weekend for me - public holiday today :happydance: Working saturday tho but that's ok


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG OMG OMG Look at these!! They're only 10 euros too!!!
> 
> It's _got_ to snow so Holly can put these on her footsies and we can go for a walk in the forest :happydance:
> 
> https://www.decathlon.fr/media/807/8073889/classic_asset_13386562.jpg

That's too much cuteness for one little shoe!!!!!! If I got those tho, Tori's feet would fall off from foot rot


----------



## TrinityMom

I did my hair like this yesterday - it's too hot to have hair down at the moment. The gay irishman said I looked beautiful and that it was understated glam :smug: Think I will do it again today


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey that's so weird, just yesterday I wore my hair in a French plait because it's suddenly got long enough to and I was quite delighted and almost took a pic to show you guys!! Looks lovely Trin :thumbup: I don't think mine is long enough to do a side one like that because of the shorter layering I have, but a basic one works ok. By the end of the pregnancy I'll be able to, it's growing really quickly at the moment! Mind you it will all fall out this summer like last time and I'll end up with a short bob again!!

Lovely bump too, you're looking properly preggo now!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you teething Trin? You have an amber necklace on


----------



## Essie

B those boots are too cute! I hope we get some snow. Snow is definitely my favourite weather.


----------



## HollyMonkey

See! Just long enough to plait! Blimey my ends are raggedy, must get a trim, though I'll wait until it's a bit longer so I don't end up back at square one and not able to plait it!

DH said yesterday that he's worried by how active the baboon seems to be at night, and that he won't sleep at night, but I reassured him that baboon wriggles all day too so we just won't get any sleep full stop:haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Essie

Right I think tea and toast with marmite is needed to sort out this wine headache :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Party animal Essie! :haha: Glad you had fun!! A hangover after one glass of wine- who'd have thought hey?!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to catch the magic train to Moonboot Land https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Transports/train-locomotive.gif

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG OMG OMG Look at these!! They're only 10 euros too!!!
> 
> It's _got_ to snow so Holly can put these on her footsies and we can go for a walk in the forest :happydance:
> 
> https://www.decathlon.fr/media/807/8073889/classic_asset_13386562.jpg

its snowing here but it wont set yet but im getting the girls these ones https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5052558983965?hei=382&wid=305&resmode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&defaultimage=default_details_George_rd


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I did my hair like this yesterday - it's too hot to have hair down at the moment. The gay irishman said I looked beautiful and that it was understated glam :smug: Think I will do it again today

thats lovely Trin! i wouldnt be able to do that in my hair!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Party animal Essie! :haha: Glad you had fun!! A hangover after one glass of wine- who'd have thought hey?!!

I know! Im so rock n roll. I said to my friend 'is it bad that Im 24 and i just want to go home and snuggle up in bed' :haha: I did have fun though :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Happy birthday luna!!! i hope you have a wonderful day

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ7_ymfrvX0fIYqhfWI2LUowCOiEvewB-rTBzSrogSOGzBozWF7NNcQANncOg


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya after screaming and going crazy took me ages to stop her she went to sleep at 12-5.30 and 7-9 :wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy birthday!


----------



## poas

You and Freya are doing really well Clare, well done xx
Happy Birthday!
Off to mk for last bit of shopping..I wonder if I'll do a 'sliding doors' thing with Kit, or if I have in the past?


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG Look at these!! They're only 10 euros too!!!
> 
> It's _got_ to snow so Holly can put these on her footsies and we can go for a walk in the forest :happydance:
> 
> https://www.decathlon.fr/media/807/8073889/classic_asset_13386562.jpg
> 
> its snowing here but it wont set yet but im getting the girls these ones https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5052558983965?hei=382&wid=305&resmode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&defaultimage=default_details_George_rdClick to expand...

:cry: still only raining in Chafford. Not fair! :sulk:


----------



## babyhopes2010

its been 2 ok nights and 1 goodnight :happydance: which is a miracle!
im soooo much happier :)


----------



## cassie04

Howdy ladies! :flower:

Awww clare I am glad you are freya are having a beter time of it! maybe you can even have some food or pop to the loo more frequently :haha:


Hi everyone! im a bit of a moany turtle today! :growlmad: My uni told me they would rather i dropped out this year because pregnancy "changes who you are and I wouldnt be normal cassie" :wacko::shrug: Anyway i fought and fought and fought to stay and I am working so hard! These assignments that I am doing are due around feb, march, time. I think im being a clever cloggs by completing them now when there is not much on so when baby reed does make an appearance my assignments just need to be handed in (I even print them off and file them so I dont have to think about a thing) cough cough NERD! 

Anyway cos im doing all my assignments early and everybody else is just waiting like a week before to complete them (I would normally be one of these lazy students) I have questions and like to check Im on the right track so i email my lectureres with my queries or send them drafts of my work.........And the lecturers are just so BLOODY LAZY THEMSELVES!!!!!:growlmad: They always fob me off or dont reply, I even said to one of them today I have sent you a copy of my assignment would you just check its on the right lines (As he said to the whole group we could do this) and his reply was "have a nice christmas and relax" I get what he means and dont get me wrong i have dedicated free days in my diary to chill out with friends and family but then other days I am completing my dissertation etc. I just think im being the grown up one and they couldnt give a monkeys!

anyway rant over

P.S. i never used to be a GEEK at all I would work in the libary all night the night before an assignment due date and my uni know me as being a bit of a laid back party girl.......but having a baby changes you doesnt it?!!?! Everyone keeps asking where i have gotten my motivation from to do work and i said its called getting pregnant!:haha:


----------



## addie25

Happy birthday Luna!!!! Have a great day!!!

B love those boots!!

Trin your hair looks beautiful!!

Cassie how dare they ask you to drop out they can't ask u to drop out because you are pregnant that is illegal.


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!! Another GREAT night sleep!!!!!!! I only woke up a couple times. Hip pain yes (that's why I wake up) but amazing sleep!!!!!!!! I had such sad dreams last night tho I hate those. DH and i were not a couple in my dream I hate those kinds of dreams. Then I wake up upset and ask him why he didn't take my calls lol when it was just a dream. Confused DH this morning :haha:

No sure what I am going to do today. Maybe go pick out a new dishwasher. :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Happy birthday Luna!!!! Have a great day!!!
> 
> B love those boots!!
> 
> Trin your hair looks beautiful!!
> 
> Cassie how dare they ask you to drop out they can't ask u to drop out because you are pregnant that is illegal.

Thats what they said back in september cos they said hormones and tiredness would defeat me. But i convince them to let me carry on and here i am with 100% attendance and nearly all my assignment for the whole year completed!:thumbup: just annoys me cos Its not me who needed to drop out its them the lazy lecturers! :growlmad: cant ven be bothered to answer my questions or read through my work!

ITS SNOWING SOOOOO THICK HERE :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Snow!!! It's been so nice here lately not 2 cold :thumbup: I can do without snow this year.


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG FREYA IS 4WKS OLD TODAY]

OFF TO POSTOFFICE FOR SOME LUCKY TURTLES :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya after screaming and going crazy took me ages to stop her she went to sleep at 12-5.30 and 7-9 :wohoo:

:yipee: You're taming her well!! I can't believe she's 4 weeks already :shock: I thought you'd only been out of hospital a week, it goes soooooooooooooo fast!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey I didn't know it was your b'day! Happy Birthday, I hope you have a wonderful day:hugs: :cake:

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRXf7bcnRqwpfsgD9ZtOy2P8yU6pDw2PiuTSsW4OHIVs4PVZeZp

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRbThVRUSPwJJTMrNwpBOfpykNlbL4cSZ4lv7Ij7FfLVNnhs5do

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRNU4Q-XDvdvsSWf6yjd9MtyNTdnJ-H45KL2uUaWoJUn_FZSVzg


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I have a winter coat I can wear over my bump!!!  I was going to try and survive the winter without like I did with Holly but this time I have THE WHOLE winter and the nippy days of spring to deal with and I'm so pleased because I stumbled across a really reasonably priced one in Zara, and the buttons end high and it's flared so perfect for a bump, but also nice for after baby because not a 'maternity' one  So chuffed, plus I'm always outdoors either walking or waiting for trains or buses in the freezing cold so extra double chuffed 

And got Holly her moonboots, they are soooooooooo dinky winky plinky *


----------



## kit_cat

Afternoon all :wave:

Well, Cara woke in the night last night...at 3.21am to be precise. I've no idea why unless this is just her need for solids really kicking in now. She would not go back to sleep in her cot at all so her and I ended up downstairs at around 5am, she went to sleep in my arms on the couch around 6am until 7.15am then the day began as usual except my milk's all screwed up today because she fed off me in the night which my body is not used to now. This weaning lark isn't as straightforward as I'd hoped. Cara is quite happy anyway amazingly enough but still won't sleep any more than the odd half hour as normal :wacko: Luckily OH is off with his cartoon toe so let me go back to bed for a couple of hours...I cannot handle being up in the night now. I've got used to sleep again :sleep: I heart sleep :cloud9:

Cara had sweet potato for her lunch today. She was a bit unsure but that's the first really different thing she's had so I'm not surprised. Something fruity tomorrow I think :munch:

So how are you all anyway? :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you for the birthday wishes!! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, it takes 2-4 weeks for dairy to completely leave you and baby's system, so I would try completely dairy free for at least two weeks before trying goat dairy.

Rhyko reacts to goat dairy, too :cry:

Cutting out dairy has been the hardest thing ever... I love cheese and butter so much!

And be sure your not eating hidden dairy too - like found in packaged foods or other odd places.


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy birthday Luna - you share it with my favourite person :) Erin!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you having a nice b'day Luna? Any plans for the evening? Presents?


Cassie that's pants about your Uni, and I think it's very commendable that you're so organised with your work :amartass:


Dh, Holly and I are all snuggled on the sofa together:cloud9: I took some appallingly bad pics of my new coat to share with you since I'm so excited about it, and will be donning it soon to walk to the pool in the FREEZING cold and wind, the loon I am. Excuse windswept hair etc, we'd just come in from our outing :haha: One shows collar up function!! 

It's the last pool session until 2012:cry: And I'm going to eat lasagne beforehand :devil:

And I actually went into Zara not to get myself a coat but to to get Holly some silver or gold ballerina shoes they had in the window, thinking I should take a leaf out of Addie's book and dress Holly in fancier stuff than I do, but they didn't have her size :cry: So no shiny shoes for Holly. There were some red patent ones in another shop that were really cute but too expensive. Oh well. And no tutus, I did look though:nope:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4









003.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie! :yipee:

How are you doing? Slowly working things through? :hugs:


----------



## poas

Jaynie!!! Hi! Hope you are ok? I have to go now I caught up but wanted to say hello first xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://scienceblogs.com/seed/erin.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ginge! Thankyou so much for your lovely card and note that arrived today! :hugs: If you say boy then I'm defo going with :blue:- I have faith in your intuition :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

aww, DH just came in and surprised me with dark chocolate coconut milk ice cream and my hypoallergenic cookies (no eggs, dairy, wheat, etc)! What a dear! He had me fooled - he packed up and "went to work" but really he went and got that stuff for me! And he's taking the day off! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

HI JAYNIE!!!!!!!! :hugs: we miss you and love you loads!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Such a cute coat, B! What a pretty preggers! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

B, for birthday presents my parents got my Volvo detailed and new tires. It looks brand new!! I am so excited about it! Plus my mom said I have more pressies at their house for when we go over there for dinner tomorrow 
And DH got me a pair of snow boots and a skirt! I will post pictures later :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sounds fabbo Luna, pics! :happydance: Enjoy your special treatment :cloud9:

Right, off to la piscine....sploooooosh! Trop bien! 

Laters all, had the hugest dinner again according to docs orders before swimming; so better hit the road before I get too high on sugar!! :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

My grandparents on their anniversary. Hope I look that good at 81


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, I meant to say earlier that I love Rhyko's room :cloud9:

Who was saying they'd love to be healthy like me? I had a can of coke for breakfast, ate off the snack platters at my grandparents' party for lunch and now I'm having a frozen spinach and ricotta canelonni for dinner :wacko::haha: Not my best food day


----------



## Essie

Lyra has a whoop :( no cough but she makes a whooping sound as if she's gasping for air :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUNA!!!!!!
https://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/2/6/efcb29ec-3541-471c-9c7c-d4bef239f176.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Are you teething Trin? You have an amber necklace on

:haha: I wear mine in the eternal hopes of minimizing inflammation and pain....no definitive way to monitor tho because the symptoms fluctuate on their own

I have a theory tho that it works so well on babies because proportionally (looking at surface area compared with mass) they absorb more of the resin than we do so it is more effective :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Hehe, thanks for the birthday picture, Trin! Super cute!

And everyone else - very cute :cloud9:

Trin, your grandparents look fantastic! :dance:

Essie - I hope Lyra is okay!! Seriously, if she keeps it up I'd maybe see a doctor? The nurses in the NICU warned us about how serious pertussis can be - but maybe it's more serious for NICU babies? Not sure, at any rate it's not something to let go, I think. Does she have a fever?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Happy birthday Luna - you share it with my favourite person :) Erin!

JAYNIE!!!!!! :yipee: We missed you!!!!!

Now we just need Sez back :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

*Here are the boots DH got me:*

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81glGvG%2BSeL._SL1500_.jpg

*Some nice snow boots finally! *

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/819lonIqZ2L._SL1500_.jpg

*And this cute skirt! Hopefully I look like that model when I wear it *


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Lyra has a whoop :( no cough but she makes a whooping sound as if she's gasping for air :nope:

Post nasal drip maybe? Or croup? Has she shown signs of being sick otherwise?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sophie Giraffe has made it to SA :yipee: But where she costs the equivalent of R100-R120 if you buy in the UK or US, she costs R240 here :shock::wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

I loooooooooove that skirt Lunes. Your DH has excellent taste :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I loooooooooove that skirt Lunes. Your DH has excellent taste :thumbup:

Yep, he knows me well :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I want those boots, bet my leg wouldn't get broken wearing those :)
I had my hair all chopped off today...I copied Luna :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

the nurse called with my levels today. anyone wanna guess what my hcg level was....?


----------



## poas

16000?


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I want those boots, bet my leg wouldn't get broken wearing those :)
> I had my hair all chopped off today...I copied Luna :)

Where's the picture??


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> the nurse called with my levels today. anyone wanna guess what my hcg level was....?

No! We just want to know! Now! :haha:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> :Essie - I hope Lyra is okay!! Seriously, if she keeps it up I'd maybe see a doctor? The nurses in the NICU warned us about how serious pertussis can be - but maybe it's more serious for NICU babies? Not sure, at any rate it's not something to let go, I think. Does she have a fever?




TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra has a whoop :( no cough but she makes a whooping sound as if she's gasping for air :nope:
> 
> Post nasal drip maybe? Or croup? Has she shown signs of being sick otherwise?Click to expand...

No other signs, no fever. DH spoke to the doctor and we've got an appointment tomorrow morning just to make sure all is okay. My mum heard it and she thinks it's just a new noise she's learnt to make but we'll see what the GP says tomorrow.


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> 16000?

heck no! :dohh:

it was only 1540, but i was surprised it was that much. i was expecting something like 200ish. i think she said my prog was 18? but she said both were good. so next step is more bloods monday to see if they are rising properly, then maybe they will tell me when i can have a scan :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Are you teething Trin? You have an amber necklace on

Maybe Tori is a REALLY early teether? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Loving the plaited hair Trin and B :thumbup: Beauteous :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> :Essie - I hope Lyra is okay!! Seriously, if she keeps it up I'd maybe see a doctor? The nurses in the NICU warned us about how serious pertussis can be - but maybe it's more serious for NICU babies? Not sure, at any rate it's not something to let go, I think. Does she have a fever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra has a whoop :( no cough but she makes a whooping sound as if she's gasping for air :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Post nasal drip maybe? Or croup? Has she shown signs of being sick otherwise?Click to expand...
> 
> No other signs, no fever. DH spoke to the doctor and we've got an appointment tomorrow morning just to make sure all is okay. My mum heard it and she thinks it's just a new noise she's learnt to make but we'll see what the GP says tomorrow.Click to expand...

Good:thumbup: Probably nothing to worry about , but better safe than sorry!


----------



## poas

LOLOL I meant 1600!!! So wasn't far off!! You'd be in trouble if 16000!!


----------



## LunaLady

Nice numbers, Newbie!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Howdy ladies! :flower:
> 
> Awww clare I am glad you are freya are having a beter time of it! maybe you can even have some food or pop to the loo more frequently :haha:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! im a bit of a moany turtle today! :growlmad: My uni told me they would rather i dropped out this year because pregnancy "changes who you are and I wouldnt be normal cassie" :wacko::shrug: Anyway i fought and fought and fought to stay and I am working so hard! These assignments that I am doing are due around feb, march, time. I think im being a clever cloggs by completing them now when there is not much on so when baby reed does make an appearance my assignments just need to be handed in (I even print them off and file them so I dont have to think about a thing) cough cough NERD!
> 
> Anyway cos im doing all my assignments early and everybody else is just waiting like a week before to complete them (I would normally be one of these lazy students) I have questions and like to check Im on the right track so i email my lectureres with my queries or send them drafts of my work.........And the lecturers are just so BLOODY LAZY THEMSELVES!!!!!:growlmad: They always fob me off or dont reply, I even said to one of them today I have sent you a copy of my assignment would you just check its on the right lines (As he said to the whole group we could do this) and his reply was "have a nice christmas and relax" I get what he means and dont get me wrong i have dedicated free days in my diary to chill out with friends and family but then other days I am completing my dissertation etc. I just think im being the grown up one and they couldnt give a monkeys!
> 
> anyway rant over
> 
> P.S. i never used to be a GEEK at all I would work in the libary all night the night before an assignment due date and my uni know me as being a bit of a laid back party girl.......but having a baby changes you doesnt it?!!?! Everyone keeps asking where i have gotten my motivation from to do work and i said its called getting pregnant!:haha:

Cassie..that's shocking! There must be some sort of guidance in terms of what an official body can and cannot enforce upon a pregnant lady. If you'd given them cause to doubt you I'd understand but seeing as you've done the exact opposite, what grounds do they have?


----------



## Crunchie

Happy birthday luney xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

I was nosing around 1st tri and from the threads i've seen most girls were in the 200-300 range for 4 wks. so now i am concerned it is too high i.e. something is wrong. i know levels vary a great deal from person to person but it is so easy to worry over the smallest details. :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Luna belle!! :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL!! :cake:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Happy birthday luney xxx

Thanks Crunchster!:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> I was nosing around 1st tri and from the threads i've seen most girls were in the 200-300 range for 4 wks. so now i am concerned it is too high i.e. something is wrong. i know levels vary a great deal from person to person but it is so easy to worry over the smallest details. :dohh:

Ooooo, maybe twins??!! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..that's Tarq in the anniversary pics you posted isn't it? I didn't realise how much he looks like my nephew!

Wow..50 years eh? And yes, we should all be lucky to look so good at that age :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

luna, lissy do we get hair pics?? :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Luna belle!! :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL!! :cake:

Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## poas

I look crap in photo's...well...in real life too!


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> I look crap in photo's...well...in real life too!

:sulk: me wanna see! :hissy: and as gorge as esme is, i find that very hard to believe!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 16000?
> 
> heck no! :dohh:
> 
> it was only 1540, but i was surprised it was that much. i was expecting something like 200ish. i think she said my prog was 18? but she said both were good. so next step is more bloods monday to see if they are rising properly, then maybe they will tell me when i can have a scan :dance:Click to expand...

Whoah! Pretty impressive levels Newbs!!! :happydance: How do you feel? Any symptoms?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I look crap in photo's...well...in real life too!

No more of that talk! There are plenty of people in the world who bring us down, so don't do it to yourself because you are lovely :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I was nosing around 1st tri and from the threads i've seen most girls were in the 200-300 range for 4 wks. so now i am concerned it is too high i.e. something is wrong. i know levels vary a great deal from person to person but it is so easy to worry over the smallest details. :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, maybe twins??!! :dance:Click to expand...

:argh: no thanks! altho if i had to choose between that and some other things i read about that cause high levels, i'd gladly choose twins.


----------



## poas

Here it is, but only because Trin and Newbs asked and Newbie was so sweet :) and Kit xx
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 16000?
> 
> heck no! :dohh:
> 
> it was only 1540, but i was surprised it was that much. i was expecting something like 200ish. i think she said my prog was 18? but she said both were good. so next step is more bloods monday to see if they are rising properly, then maybe they will tell me when i can have a scan :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah! Pretty impressive levels Newbs!!! :happydance: How do you feel? Any symptoms?Click to expand...

besides bloat today i feel extremely normal. kinda weird that i feel nothing especailly knowing how high my level is now. but i won't worry about that (for now at least) and just enjoy feeling fine while i call i guess.


----------



## poas

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I was nosing around 1st tri and from the threads i've seen most girls were in the 200-300 range for 4 wks. so now i am concerned it is too high i.e. something is wrong. i know levels vary a great deal from person to person but it is so easy to worry over the smallest details. :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, maybe twins??!! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :argh: no thanks! altho if i had to choose between that and some other things i read about that cause high levels, i'd gladly choose twins.Click to expand...

Hmm, I had 'some other things' , twins is definitely better :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

ooh, i love it lissy!! bangs (or fringes as u guys call it?) are so in right now! very cute!! thank u for posting, u look great! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 16000?
> 
> heck no! :dohh:
> 
> it was only 1540, but i was surprised it was that much. i was expecting something like 200ish. i think she said my prog was 18? but she said both were good. so next step is more bloods monday to see if they are rising properly, then maybe they will tell me when i can have a scan :dance:Click to expand...

yay :yipee: That sounds splendid! I don't know how many dpo you are but you must be about where I was with my Holly bloods....*rushes off to find test results with Holly*...1380 at 16dpo with Holly and then this one I didn't bother testing with due to scepticism:haha:

Sooooo exciting Newbs:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Good levels Newbs :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Here it is, but only because Trin and Newbs asked and Newbie was so sweet :) and Kit xx

GORGE! And THAT'S where Esme gets those eyes!! Beautious new 'do my lovely :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I was nosing around 1st tri and from the threads i've seen most girls were in the 200-300 range for 4 wks. so now i am concerned it is too high i.e. something is wrong. i know levels vary a great deal from person to person but it is so easy to worry over the smallest details. :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, maybe twins??!! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :argh: no thanks! altho if i had to choose between that and some other things i read about that cause high levels, i'd gladly choose twins.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I had 'some other things' , twins is definitely better :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah but a nice thing can cause high levels too, apparently. It's called *girls!!* Bad luck newbs for you since I know you want a boy :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I was nosing around 1st tri and from the threads i've seen most girls were in the 200-300 range for 4 wks. so now i am concerned it is too high i.e. something is wrong. i know levels vary a great deal from person to person but it is so easy to worry over the smallest details. :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, maybe twins??!! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :argh: no thanks! altho if i had to choose between that and some other things i read about that cause high levels, i'd gladly choose twins.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I had 'some other things' , twins is definitely better :thumbup:Click to expand...

other things like what? tell me. i promise not to freak out.

also, i forgot got to mention the doc moved me back a couple of days so i think she said i was 4w + 1 or 2 instead of 4w+5, so that makes it even higher :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> I was nosing around 1st tri and from the threads i've seen most girls were in the 200-300 range for 4 wks. so now i am concerned it is too high i.e. something is wrong. i know levels vary a great deal from person to person but it is so easy to worry over the smallest details. :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, maybe twins??!! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :argh: no thanks! altho if i had to choose between that and some other things i read about that cause high levels, i'd gladly choose twins.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I had 'some other things' , twins is definitely better :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah but a nice thing can cause high levels too, apparently. It's called *girls!!* Bad luck newbs for you since I know you want a boy :haha:Click to expand...

:shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Here it is, but only because Trin and Newbs asked and Newbie was so sweet :) and Kit xx

Is this a new hair do? Haven't caught up yet...it looks A M A Z I N G!


----------



## poas

My things were molar pregnancies, but I assure you, the levels would have been way higher, so please don't fret lovely lady!
I'll bet that know it all monkey has it down to a tee, and there is a tiny little girl growing in your tummy :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 16000?
> 
> heck no! :dohh:
> 
> it was only 1540, but i was surprised it was that much. i was expecting something like 200ish. i think she said my prog was 18? but she said both were good. so next step is more bloods monday to see if they are rising properly, then maybe they will tell me when i can have a scan :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay :yipee: That sounds splendid! I don't know how many dpo you are but you must be about where I was with my Holly bloods....*rushes off to find test results with Holly*...1380 at 16dpo with Holly and then this one I didn't bother testing with due to scepticism:haha:
> 
> Sooooo exciting Newbs:hugs:Click to expand...

:-k i was 15dpo if i am not mistaken


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> My things were molar pregnancies, but I assure you, the levels would have been way higher, so please don't fret lovely lady!
> I'll bet that know it all monkey has it down to a tee, and there is a tiny little girl growing in your tummy :)

that's the other things i was thinking about. thank u for sharing tho, that makes me feel a little better knowing that. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hissy: :brat: :hissy: Luna's snow boots!!


----------



## Mollykins

Happy Birthday Luna!! Oh and I didn't mean to say that its Leo's reflux that has me not getting the warm fuzzies when breastfeeding.... I've never gotten the warm fuzzies while breastfeeding. :shrug: The moat I see breastfeeding as is a responsibility.

Trin, I love your hair! I am so jealous! I can barely give myself a plain, regular braid.

B, I love those moon boots. Too cute! And I love your jacket. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

_Of course_ my swim was fabuloso :cloud9: and my bloods at 96 despite _enormous_ lasagne and yoghurt and fruit, so I'll get told off for being too low :haha: I like it, I like it, not achieving the limits by being too low!! And there were some guys playing water polo so I got to admire their athletic torsos thrusting out the water in a viril aquatic display while I did my lengths with the float and my head up and goggles off.:thumbup: And I'll tell you something for nothing, I've been alot hornier this pregnancy than with Holly, so if that isn't a :blue: symptom I don't know what is??!!


----------



## mummyApril

newbs love the levels, twins boy and girl :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Love the hair Lissy, looks fab.


----------



## Mollykins

Happy Birthday Luna!! Oh and I didn't mean to say that its Leo's reflux that has me not getting the warm fuzzies when breastfeeding.... I've never gotten the warm fuzzies while breastfeeding. :shrug: The moat I see breastfeeding as is a responsibility.

Trin, I love your hair! I am so jealous! I can barely give myself a plain, regular braid.

B, I love those moon boots. Too cute! And I love your jacket. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Tin..that's Tarq in the anniversary pics you posted isn't it? I didn't realise how much he looks like my nephew!
> 
> Wow..50 years eh? And yes, we should all be lucky to look so good at that age :thumbup:

Yep, that's my tarq. He was all shy because she gave him money for his birthday. His new thing is that he blushes. Poor child gets that from me but it looks so cute on him


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Happy Birthday Luna!! Oh and I didn't mean to say that its Leo's reflux that has me not getting the warm fuzzies when breastfeeding.... I've never gotten the warm fuzzies while breastfeeding. :shrug: The moat I see breastfeeding as is a responsibility.
> 
> Trin, I love your hair! I am so jealous! I can barely give myself a plain, regular braid.
> 
> B, I love those moon boots. Too cute! And I love your jacket. :thumbup:

Thanks, I'll have to get a pic of LO in the boots because with her little legs in them they're even cuter!! I _loved_ breastfeeding, it made me feel all sleepy and like I was having an Indian head massage. It would have been VERY dangerous for me to drive or operate heavy machinery whilst breastfeeding :haha: I know what you mean about the responsibility but that for me was in the whole baby package, not just the BFing bit- plus I kept a tin of formula in the garage in case of emergency. I think it's still there come to think of it:-k


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Here it is, but only because Trin and Newbs asked and Newbie was so sweet :) and Kit xx

That looks lovely! You've coloured it too? Suits you :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Tin..that's Tarq in the anniversary pics you posted isn't it? I didn't realise how much he looks like my nephew!
> 
> Wow..50 years eh? And yes, we should all be lucky to look so good at that age :thumbup:
> 
> Yep, that's my tarq. He was all shy because she gave him money for his birthday. His new thing is that he blushes. Poor child gets that from me but it looks so cute on himClick to expand...

:awww: 

I must post a pic of my nephew so you can see the similarities! I think particularly in that pic though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wonder if I'll like breastfeeding as much the second time round. Before it was just Holly and me in a little haven of peace but this time I'll probably have Holly jumping on my head at the same time. Though that appeals too, in a bear with her cubs kind of way :shrug:
We shall see, we shall see


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> _Of course_ my swim was fabuloso :cloud9: and my bloods at 96 despite _enormous_ lasagne and yoghurt and fruit, so I'll get told off for being too low :haha: I like it, I like it, not achieving the limits by being too low!! And there were some guys playing water polo so I got to admire their athletic torsos thrusting out the water in a viril aquatic display while I did my lengths with the float and my head up and goggles off.:thumbup: And I'll tell you something for nothing, I've been alot hornier this pregnancy than with Holly, so if that isn't a :blue: symptom I don't know what is??!!

Hmmm :-k not sure that's a boy thing because I have been too....like a LOT :blush:

Unless Tori is hiding a willy!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> _Of course_ my swim was fabuloso :cloud9: and my bloods at 96 despite _enormous_ lasagne and yoghurt and fruit, so I'll get told off for being too low :haha: I like it, I like it, not achieving the limits by being too low!! And there were some guys playing water polo so I got to admire their athletic torsos thrusting out the water in a viril aquatic display while I did my lengths with the float and my head up and goggles off.:thumbup: And I'll tell you something for nothing, I've been alot hornier this pregnancy than with Holly, so if that isn't a :blue: symptom I don't know what is??!!




TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> _Of course_ my swim was fabuloso :cloud9: and my bloods at 96 despite _enormous_ lasagne and yoghurt and fruit, so I'll get told off for being too low :haha: I like it, I like it, not achieving the limits by being too low!! And there were some guys playing water polo so I got to admire their athletic torsos thrusting out the water in a viril aquatic display while I did my lengths with the float and my head up and goggles off.:thumbup: And I'll tell you something for nothing, I've been alot hornier this pregnancy than with Holly, so if that isn't a :blue: symptom I don't know what is??!!
> 
> Hmmm :-k not sure that's a boy thing because I have been too....like a LOT :blush:
> 
> Unless Tori is hiding a willy!Click to expand...

I don't understand you two...I never felt less sexy or horny than while I was preggy :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Happy Birthday Luna!! Oh and I didn't mean to say that its Leo's reflux that has me not getting the warm fuzzies when breastfeeding.... I've never gotten the warm fuzzies while breastfeeding. :shrug: The moat I see breastfeeding as is a responsibility.
> 
> Trin, I love your hair! I am so jealous! I can barely give myself a plain, regular braid.
> 
> B, I love those moon boots. Too cute! And I love your jacket. :thumbup:

Molly...I don't always get that fuzzy feeling either..just depends on the circumstances. All calm, quiet and with a non fussy, non distracted happy baby = fuzziness.....this is unfortunately the exception now :( 

Has Leo had any more scary moments? Did your DD have her counselling?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> _Of course_ my swim was fabuloso :cloud9: and my bloods at 96 despite _enormous_ lasagne and yoghurt and fruit, so I'll get told off for being too low :haha: I like it, I like it, not achieving the limits by being too low!! And there were some guys playing water polo so I got to admire their athletic torsos thrusting out the water in a viril aquatic display while I did my lengths with the float and my head up and goggles off.:thumbup: And I'll tell you something for nothing, I've been alot hornier this pregnancy than with Holly, so if that isn't a :blue: symptom I don't know what is??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> _Of course_ my swim was fabuloso :cloud9: and my bloods at 96 despite _enormous_ lasagne and yoghurt and fruit, so I'll get told off for being too low :haha: I like it, I like it, not achieving the limits by being too low!! And there were some guys playing water polo so I got to admire their athletic torsos thrusting out the water in a viril aquatic display while I did my lengths with the float and my head up and goggles off.:thumbup: And I'll tell you something for nothing, I've been alot hornier this pregnancy than with Holly, so if that isn't a :blue: symptom I don't know what is??!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm :-k not sure that's a boy thing because I have been too....like a LOT :blush:
> 
> Unless Tori is hiding a willy!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand you two...I never felt less sexy or horny than while I was preggy :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh, don't get me wrong, I don't feel sexy at all (even tho DH thinks I look it) but the last month or so I have been horny. I wasn't like this with the boys at all :shrug: DH is rather thrilled :haha: Oh, and it only seems to hit after 11pm when I can't sleep :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I must be off to bedfordshire. Toine can't sleep and is still awake and it's 11:20 :wacko: Got a mom having a stretch and sweep and possibly castor oil tomorrow night so may be a long weekend

Night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We've got 8 people coming for dinner tomorrow night :argh:

:munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:


----------



## kit_cat

...and I thought Trin was tired because she works so hard!! :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> ...and I thought Trin was tired because she works so hard!! :winkwink:

:rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin.."sleep" well :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Night Trin.."sleep" well :haha:

Not tonight Josephine :winkwink: Wakeful 8 year old and exhausticated pregnant woman means JUST sleeping for me


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> We've got 8 people coming for dinner tomorrow night :argh:
> 
> :munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:

Don't lie...you're just going to eat 8 people's worth of food to get your levels up!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> _Of course_ my swim was fabuloso :cloud9: and my bloods at 96 despite _enormous_ lasagne and yoghurt and fruit, so I'll get told off for being too low :haha: I like it, I like it, not achieving the limits by being too low!! And there were some guys playing water polo so I got to admire their athletic torsos thrusting out the water in a viril aquatic display while I did my lengths with the float and my head up and goggles off.:thumbup: And I'll tell you something for nothing, I've been alot hornier this pregnancy than with Holly, so if that isn't a :blue: symptom I don't know what is??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> _Of course_ my swim was fabuloso :cloud9: and my bloods at 96 despite _enormous_ lasagne and yoghurt and fruit, so I'll get told off for being too low :haha: I like it, I like it, not achieving the limits by being too low!! And there were some guys playing water polo so I got to admire their athletic torsos thrusting out the water in a viril aquatic display while I did my lengths with the float and my head up and goggles off.:thumbup: And I'll tell you something for nothing, I've been alot hornier this pregnancy than with Holly, so if that isn't a :blue: symptom I don't know what is??!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm :-k not sure that's a boy thing because I have been too....like a LOT :blush:
> 
> Unless Tori is hiding a willy!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand you two...I never felt less sexy or horny than while I was preggy :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong, I don't feel sexy at all (even tho DH thinks I look it) but the last month or so I have been horny. I wasn't like this with the boys at all :shrug: DH is rather thrilled :haha: Oh, and it only seems to hit after 11pm when I can't sleep :shrug:Click to expand...

Me it's at the crack of dawn:haha: It is odd because with Holly I seem to remember becoming asexual:shrug: It's not as though we're at it like rabbits or anything though because for one thing DH works long hours and is usually too tired, and for the first 3 months we were rather scared of dislodging or damaging the goods- it's in the last few weeks it's come about:shrug: I feel like how men must feel all the time- if I see the Chanel Allure for men advert I'm like pwoarrrhh look at him


----------



## addie25

B I am in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee with what you sent for the girls!!!!!!!!!! It is in French!!!!! I am so excited. The girls will speak French as well like I did growing up (and still do). I am so excited they have something with French writing!!! My mom of course, being from France loveeeeees them as well!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

From B!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B I am in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee with what you sent for the girls!!!!!!!!!! It is in French!!!!! I am so excited. The girls will speak French as well like I did growing up (and still do). I am so excited they have something with French writing!!! My mom of course, being from France loveeeeees them as well!!!!!!!!

:yipee: I hoped they please you! And I got one so mummy's happy and one so daddy's happy! My pleasure Addie love, I hope they get much dribble, spit and milky splosh on them:thumbup::hugs::twingirls:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> We've got 8 people coming for dinner tomorrow night :argh:
> 
> :munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:
> 
> Don't lie...you're just going to eat 8 people's worth of food to get your levels up!! :haha:Click to expand...

Darn it, you've seen right through my dastardly plan #-o


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B I am in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee with what you sent for the girls!!!!!!!!!! It is in French!!!!! I am so excited. The girls will speak French as well like I did growing up (and still do). I am so excited they have something with French writing!!! My mom of course, being from France loveeeeees them as well!!!!!!!!
> 
> :yipee: I hoped they please you! And I got one so mummy's happy and one so daddy's happy! My pleasure Addie love, I hope they get much dribble, spit and milky splosh on them:thumbup::hugs::twingirls:Click to expand...

Oh yes they will use them all the time my little French girls!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's just struck me how amazing this is...I put things in an envelope here and put them in a special box...then they appear on practically the other side of the world...the postal service is freaky man


----------



## addie25

I kno it is crazy!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bed time for me, big kiss :kiss::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Have nice days and nights all :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A thought just struck me- that if I did eat 8 people's dinners I'd have to cycle or swim for 8hrs afterwards :shock: 

bed :sleep:


----------



## addie25

Sleep well B :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night B - hope your sleepytime is high quality :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

goodnight turts :sleep:


----------



## babyhopes2010

whoever gets/has my secret santa present just remember i really really wanted to keep it :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

''hola''


----------



## babyhopes2010

hayley i sent u a pressie :)


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> ''hola''

Oh hola lovely! Dare I ask...how is it all going?


----------



## addie25

I know we wait till Christmas to open our Secret Santa gifts butttt when do we start guessing who sent it based on the card they write???? Do we wait till Christmas to make our guesses?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I know we wait till Christmas to open our Secret Santa gifts butttt when do we start guessing who sent it based on the card they write???? Do we wait till Christmas to make our guesses?

I have put my name inside my parcel so they'll know who their secret santa is as soon as they open it :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> ''hola''
> 
> Oh hola lovely! Dare I ask...how is it all going?Click to expand...

dont think she will sleep tonight:wacko:

step mum and dad is over tomos so they will help:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

My person will have to guess. I gave them clues!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all...I'm preparing for another all nighter! I'm sooo rock 'n' roll :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

was there price limit?think i went ott :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Night Kit!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

way, way too much for a tired munchkin like me to catch up on over the week i have missed and sadly i willl only be keeping up from the nice ladies who BBM me or on the lurker if it works better ,until ''THE 3RD JAN 2012'' ...................we have moved loads of boxes today and house is in a virtually decorated state bar the bathroom and kitchen are a shit tip thanks to my uncle and the electricians doing the re-wire, we have all of downstairs newly carpeted and they are doing the rest tomorrow whilst we move the downstairs stuff first in the hire van. 
IM EXHAUSTED but wanted to come on whilst i have a well deserved glass or two of rose and a mexicano pizza!!, to say dont forget me and i apologize i haven't sent out my secret santa as of yet what is last posting day?I must do it monday it will be my first priority even before putting up the christmas tree.

Lissy love the fringe your rocking lovely lady wish i was as brave as you to do it

Newbs love the levels

Trin love the BBM pictures and i try to comment where i can but been so busy spesh loved the green antlers and funny face and lee liked the ''xmas house'' made him lol!!


I hope you all have lovely christmas's and happy a happy new year i nuv you all and you have supported me well and truelly through this year im so peeved i wont have proper net access over crimbo


i hope you have all or soon do recieve your pressies for children and crimbo cards


that reminds me thankyou april for my card the other day and also kit for your pressie and card xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

We could never forget you!!!! :hugs: Can't wait till you are all settled in :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> hayley i sent u a pressie :)



:hugs: which address did you send it too clare? Thankyou so much we have paid for mail re direction for 3 months anyhow so hope i get everything on its way from various peeps and places :thumbup:plus the postie knows me now and that we have moved down the road:thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> ''hola''
> 
> Oh hola lovely! Dare I ask...how is it all going?Click to expand...

:kiss:hey kit not to bad now we are getting there or should we say there is light at the end of the tunnel:thumbup:................electricians have been working late and so has my uncle so hopefully we will be sorted all un packed come tuesday !! The big move is tomorrow though we look so poor in the flat its just two beds two tvs a dog a hamster a cat a boy a baby a man a woman a kettle bottles and cot!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

munkie what page is the mat coat??


----------



## addie25

So I found my stroller today!!!! Let me find pictures.


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit is Cara been a naughty princess?

Nate has been waking around ann average of 3 times a night sincre last friday night im so confused as to why i thought it was hunger so have started a bit of porridge or rice in the morning and either lunch or dinner some veggies done that since wed and a rusk in morn and night bottle but no still grumping and groaning thought it was teeth so have tried every concoction under the sun but no, thought it was tummy ache , thought it was growth .................but i think really between us he is scared of been left with different people everyday whilst i have been fannying around at the house and he thinks we may leave him for a weelk again who knows what he is upto????


suggestions muchly appreciated xx


ginge how is the trial? when do you find out if its permanant?


----------



## new mummy2010

How are you sezi?? Is that charlie being a good boy?? How i the bump when is GS again?? please dont say i have missed it ??xxx


----------



## addie25

Both pictures are the same stroller. The first one is when they are infants you keep them in the car seat and when the get to be 3 months you put them in the real seats that come with the stroller.


----------



## addie25

Why are all my pictures sideways??


----------



## new mummy2010

BETHANY LOVE LOVE LOVE THE COAT:thumbup::winkwink:


ADDIE LOVE THE PUSHCHAIR TOO:thumbup::cloud9: PERFECT FOR 2 LIL PRINCESSES


----------



## Essie

Hayley glad things are getting sorted with the move. Sorry Nates being a grumpy bum. Maybe just feels a little unsettled if things have been a bit hectic with the move? Hope he settles soon.


----------



## addie25

What page is the coat on :shrug:

Thank you I had so much fun using it at the store. I even got to use with with kids in it since one of the moms at my meeting has one!!


----------



## new mummy2010

well i will love you and leave you you can reach me on bbm or facebook nuv ya'll xxxxxxxxxxxxx


BIG HUGS TO BABIES AND TODDLERS XXXXX


----------



## new mummy2010

Umm not sure i stalked b's posts !!! Night all xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all *yawn*

Cara has been up since 5am. Not as bad as 3am granted but still too early!! She even woke up screaming at 11pm last night! I have no idea what's going on with her :shrug:

Anyway.....B, can you post your bump pic from the other night so I can perve it better please? :flower:

Hayley.. glad you're getting there with the move and sorry about Nate..as you can see, I feel your pain as Cara is being all weird and we're not moving house :shrug:

Addie.. fab stroller m'love! Perfecto! Even better you got to try it out too :thumbup:

Everyone else.... hullo! :wave:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Just had some evil soft dippy egg and toast soldiers (good thing I'm vegetarian otherwise I may have been tempted to have HAM with them :shock:)

Now I must get ready for work. I may also go buy some shoes I've been eyeing. My gran gave me money for my birthday yesterday so if they still have them in my size I will get them. Tarq was so disappointed yesterday that I didn't buy shoes. He kept finding sparkly party shoes for me :haha:


----------



## Essie

Oh no Kit, a shock to the system when you're used to sleeping through the night eh? One of the mums at my baby club has just started weaning and her baby has been waking more at night, could be coincidence but sounds similar to what's happening with Cara :shrug: Is your OH working today? Hope you get the chance to have a nap :hugs:


----------



## Essie

I woke up this morning to Lyra grizzling. She had rolled onto her tummy while asleep and couldn't get back :dohh: I really wish she would stay on her back but I guess there isnt a way to stop her rolling over :shrug:

We've got the doctors at 1115 and then depending on what they say we might go to Sealife. What's everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## poas

Esme was up at 3.30 and then 6.30....I am shattered! I feel your pain Kit, I don't really know what to do for the best as she is clearly hungry? (Esme I mean)
And now I have to drive to Nottingham and back to pick up Emma....zzzzzz


----------



## poas

Essie said:


> I woke up this morning to Lyra grizzling. She had rolled onto her tummy while asleep and couldn't get back :dohh: I really wish she would stay on her back but I guess there isnt a way to stop her rolling over :shrug:
> 
> We've got the doctors at 1115 and then depending on what they say we might go to Sealife. What's everyone got planned for the weekend?

I got this thing Esme is laying on from ebay (china) for £2.00, it is just soft foam but prevents them rolling and has velcro so you can widen/narrow it as needed :thumbup: Did you get the beads yet??
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to Lyra grizzling. She had rolled onto her tummy while asleep and couldn't get back :dohh: I really wish she would stay on her back but I guess there isnt a way to stop her rolling over :shrug:
> 
> We've got the doctors at 1115 and then depending on what they say we might go to Sealife. What's everyone got planned for the weekend?
> 
> I got this thing Esme is laying on from ebay (china) for £2.00, it is just soft foam but prevents them rolling and has velcro so you can widen/narrow it as needed :thumbup: Did you get the beads yet??Click to expand...

I'll have a look at the foam thing, thanks Lissy. Yes the beads arrived yesterday, sorry I started writing to say thank you but had to go to Lyra and forgot to post. Thank you for sending them, I'm hoping they'll do the trick with her teeth :thumbup:

I have a Christmas card for you but I don't have your address.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I wonder if perhaps now that her body has a more solid food or at the very least, different food in her system that she may be waking to digestive tummy pains? :shrug: Maybe I'm way off but just brainstorming... sorry you both had a rough night. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, buy the shoes! ...and then post. :winkwink:

Jaynie, sorry I missed you beautiful, hope you are well. 

Sezi, where are you? Miss you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

I'm drinking REAL coffee, 2nd day in a row! It's sooooo good!:devil:

Done some handwashing this morning and put some more Christmas decorations up with Holly. We don't have fancy matching stuff, just random tat so it looks like a dodgy Santa's grotto in our house now :xmas8: Found some cool dangly window stars that light up in the garage though, I think they must have been a purchase of dh's ex that dh pinched in the divorce because I've never seen them before, but they look cool on _our_ windows too, so yah boo sucks to you :tease:

WE ARE GOING TO ANOTHER CHRISTMAS MARKET TODAY! :wohoo: With DADDY!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: And in my new coat! :yipee:

And dh bought something for baby this morning when he was at the chemist- a 'Thermoflash' thermometre, the one you aim at the forehead. I said he was mad, they're so expensive and it's much more accurate up the bum- so we did a test and they came out with exactly the same reading:blush: And I had to concede that it's really cool- and we've been taking our temps with it all morning! I must not be so hasty to pass judgement in future. I'll add that to my list of New Year Resolutions for 2012:angelnot:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Esme was up at 3.30 and then 6.30....I am shattered! I feel your pain Kit, I don't really know what to do for the best as she is clearly hungry? (Esme I mean)
> And now I have to drive to Nottingham and back to pick up Emma....zzzzzz

:sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka would you like to don a balaclava with me and go and carry out a burglary on this person's washing line? :ninja:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_TBxolhACRJM/TIofhgxLvHI/AAAAAAAABHs/HIZJzgIztBQ/s1600/P1020839.JPG


----------



## babyhopes2010

new mummy2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> hayley i sent u a pressie :)
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: which address did you send it too clare? Thankyou so much we have paid for mail re direction for 3 months anyhow so hope i get everything on its way from various peeps and places :thumbup:plus the postie knows me now and that we have moved down the road:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> ''hola''Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hola lovely! Dare I ask...how is it all going? Click to expand...
> 
> :kiss:hey kit not to bad now we are getting there or should we say there is light at the end of the tunnel:thumbup:................electricians have been working late and so has my uncle so hopefully we will be sorted all un packed come tuesday !! The big move is tomorrow though we look so poor in the flat its just two beds two tvs a dog a hamster a cat a boy a baby a man a woman a kettle bottles and cot!!!!Click to expand...

ur new one,not the 111 one:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look!! For if we have boys Sarachka!!

https://bebereviews.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c3f0553ef0133f4758d1e970b-400wi

and...

https://edgecastcdn.net/800034/www.perpetualkid.com/productimages/lg2/MATR-3012.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm afraid I've spent too long with a 2yr old day in and day out and I have regressed to a mental age of about 4 and I can't seem to think of any helpful advice for the hungry/waking babies problems :shrug: God help me when my one comes along :wacko: Other than strong coffee, and swimming comes to mind but I don't see how that will help much, but on the whole swimming is a good plan. I'm sooooo excited about Christmas, Holly is going to go MENTAL when she gets her stocking this year! Bet she loves her Hello Kitty wallet and her dog slipper socks the best from her stocking. And her doll and piano of her big presents.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I told DH to be back from his run by 10:30 so we can walk to the Christmas market so I'd better be ready myself :blush: 

Have super Saturdays all, I'll post pics of our tree later when it's dark and we put the fairy lights on :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emandi

poas said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to Lyra grizzling. She had rolled onto her tummy while asleep and couldn't get back :dohh: I really wish she would stay on her back but I guess there isnt a way to stop her rolling over :shrug:
> 
> We've got the doctors at 1115 and then depending on what they say we might go to Sealife. What's everyone got planned for the weekend?
> 
> I got this thing Esme is laying on from ebay (china) for £2.00, it is just soft foam but prevents them rolling and has velcro so you can widen/narrow it as needed :thumbup: Did you get the beads yet??Click to expand...


:awww: sweet little Esme :baby:
Lissy could you possibly look up how that foamy thing was called on eBay? Or copy the link for me?


----------



## addie25

B that sounds really cool! And another Criatmas market I want to come!!!!

I keep having the same dream every few nights. I am forced to go back to high school as an adult. I have no focus when I go and skip classes and always loose my schedule??? What can this dream mean it keeps happening? Last night I was in catholic school so it was a bit different I was in a uniform.


----------



## cassie04

I am currently on my way to middlesborough (1hour and half away) to go see baby reed in 4d! I can not contain my excitement! I think I just peed a little! Il no doubt be back on later!

Have a fabulous Saturday

Lots of love


----------



## cassie04

Please still be a she! Please still be a she! Please still be a she!!!!!! No penis please!


----------



## kit_cat

HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!

Cara rolled over this morning........in front of daddy and not me :(

At least she finally did it, mummies clever ickle girl :awww: OH actually got a picture of her doing it too!!!!!!! Clever ickle daddy :awww:


----------



## addie25

Yay Cara!!!!!! What a big girl!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Oh no Kit, a shock to the system when you're used to sleeping through the night eh? One of the mums at my baby club has just started weaning and her baby has been waking more at night, could be coincidence but sounds similar to what's happening with Cara :shrug: Is your OH working today? Hope you get the chance to have a nap :hugs:

Thanks Essie :hugs: Yeah, OH is off today so he let me go back for a nap this morning...and that's when I missed Cara rolling over! :dohh: That'll teach me to be a lazybum! I think there may be something in what you say about the weaning shaking things up at night...hopefully if that's the cause, it'll settle in time.



Mollykins said:


> Kit, I wonder if perhaps now that her body has a more solid food or at the very least, different food in her system that she may be waking to digestive tummy pains? :shrug: Maybe I'm way off but just brainstorming... sorry you both had a rough night. :hugs:

Thanks Molly :hugs:I think you and Essie are getting at the same thing and I have thought the same thing too. Her tummy is obviously working harder now so it makes sense. Oh, and another downside to changing her diet...she has her first sore bottom EVER :nope: It's like instant nappy rash...but she doesn't seem too bothered by it at the mo' :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I woke up this morning to Lyra grizzling. She had rolled onto her tummy while asleep and couldn't get back :dohh: I really wish she would stay on her back but I guess there isnt a way to stop her rolling over :shrug:
> 
> We've got the doctors at 1115 and then depending on what they say we might go to Sealife. What's everyone got planned for the weekend?

I meant to say that if she's making the noise while she's awake and not when she's asleep then it may be a new sounds. I remember the boys used to do that and it was really alarming


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, buy the shoes! ...and then post. :winkwink:
> 
> Jaynie, sorry I missed you beautiful, hope you are well.
> 
> Sezi, where are you? Miss you. :hugs:

I bought them :thumbup: They don't look that high in the pic but I am nice and tall with them on but they are so comfortable because they are wedges


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And dh bought something for baby this morning when he was at the chemist- a 'Thermoflash' thermometre, the one you aim at the forehead. I said he was mad, they're so expensive and it's much more accurate up the bum- so we did a test and they came out with exactly the same reading:blush: And I had to concede that it's really cool- and we've been taking our temps with it all morning! I must not be so hasty to pass judgement in future. I'll add that to my list of New Year Resolutions for 2012:angelnot:

They are brilliant. And very accurate. We use them at births :thumbup: The up the bum temp thing is illegal here now. Quite traumatic anyway


----------



## Essie

We are back from the doctors. She said chest all sounds fine. It may be the start of croup but she thinks it's probably an after effect of her immunisations last week. She said if it seems to trouble her get some ibuprofen as her larynx is probably a bit inflamed. But not to worry just keep an eye on her and come back if she seems any worse. She also said it could be due to reflux, with the acid irritating her throat.


----------



## poas

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Anti-rol...Bedding_RL&hash=item43aa2770aa#ht_6334wt_1037
For Emandi :)


----------



## poas

As for my address I am waiting for it to be approved or something on inner sanctum, I did put it on? I will pm you x


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> B that sounds really cool! And another Criatmas market I want to come!!!!
> 
> I keep having the same dream every few nights. I am forced to go back to high school as an adult. I have no focus when I go and skip classes and always loose my schedule??? What can this dream mean it keeps happening? Last night I was in catholic school so it was a bit different I was in a uniform.

Addie! I often have that same dream!! I have to go back b/c I didn't have enough credits or something like that. And I always end up losing my schedule. I seem to make it to the 1st class but nothing after that. How weird is that? Having the same dream? Surely it must mean something. I just chalked it up to me being :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And dh bought something for baby this morning when he was at the chemist- a 'Thermoflash' thermometre, the one you aim at the forehead. I said he was mad, they're so expensive and it's much more accurate up the bum- so we did a test and they came out with exactly the same reading:blush: And I had to concede that it's really cool- and we've been taking our temps with it all morning! I must not be so hasty to pass judgement in future. I'll add that to my list of New Year Resolutions for 2012:angelnot:
> 
> They are brilliant. And very accurate. We use them at births :thumbup: The up the bum temp thing is illegal here now. Quite traumatic anywayClick to expand...

Yes I'm really sold on it now! It's excellent! But you know me, of the 'if it ain't broke then don't mend it' Victorian Wilderbeast School of Thought :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done Cara!!

Cara's been on the phone to Holly to tell her to do something milestonish today I think because Holly was in the park this morning and 2 little white dogs came up to her and she was all excited and pointed at them saying "doh-g! doh-g!" over and over again and clapping her hands. Apart from mumma this is her first word :awww:

Had a cool time at the xmas market- lovely walk there, a wander round, then a play in the park,then yummy lunch in a restaurant in the old part of town, then walk home. Really lovely Saturday with dh all to myself :hugs: Now got to do some housework and decide what to wear for this evening and do some cooking. I might try a dress that needs repairing (some sequins have come off but it won't show at home :blush:)- see if it fits over bump. I have low kitten heels in the same colour you see, and really don't want to wear heels tonight.

Talking of which, LOVELY NOO SHOOS TRIN!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> We are back from the doctors. She said chest all sounds fine. It may be the start of croup but she thinks it's probably an after effect of her immunisations last week. She said if it seems to trouble her get some ibuprofen as her larynx is probably a bit inflamed. But not to worry just keep an eye on her and come back if she seems any worse. She also said it could be due to reflux, with the acid irritating her throat.

That's good news:hugs: Does this mean you got to go to Sealife?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> We are back from the doctors. She said chest all sounds fine. It may be the start of croup but she thinks it's probably an after effect of her immunisations last week. She said if it seems to trouble her get some ibuprofen as her larynx is probably a bit inflamed. But not to worry just keep an eye on her and come back if she seems any worse. She also said it could be due to reflux, with the acid irritating her throat.

Great news Essie...hope it's not croup. Does she still suffer much from reflux?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cooooooool! the dress fits :yipee: and it's VERY shimmery... pink sequined dress stand aside...here come green sequins! :dance: I totally forgot I had this dress, another hand-me-down from my brother's rich ex girlfriend!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, buy the shoes! ...and then post. :winkwink:
> 
> Jaynie, sorry I missed you beautiful, hope you are well.
> 
> Sezi, where are you? Miss you. :hugs:
> 
> I bought them :thumbup: They don't look that high in the pic but I am nice and tall with them on but they are so comfortable because they are wedgesClick to expand...

LOVELY! And I think they do look quite high :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B that sounds really cool! And another Criatmas market I want to come!!!!
> 
> I keep having the same dream every few nights. I am forced to go back to high school as an adult. I have no focus when I go and skip classes and always loose my schedule??? What can this dream mean it keeps happening? Last night I was in catholic school so it was a bit different I was in a uniform.
> 
> Addie! I often have that same dream!! I have to go back b/c I didn't have enough credits or something like that. And I always end up losing my schedule. I seem to make it to the 1st class but nothing after that. How weird is that? Having the same dream? Surely it must mean something. I just chalked it up to me being :fool:Click to expand...

What does it meeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaannnnnnn?????


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Cooooooool! the dress fits :yipee: and it's VERY shimmery... pink sequined dress stand aside...here come green sequins! :dance: I totally forgot I had this dress, another hand-me-down from my brother's rich ex girlfriend!

Sounds like you had a lovely day :cloud9: We need a pic of your green goddess dress please :flower: 

I hope you enjoy your dinner this evening with Marilyn Monroe, Elvis Presley, Albert Einstein, William Shakespeare, Mother Teresa, Ghandi and of course you and DH. It should be a really interesting night :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

This was the first roll moment.....she looks quite perplexed bless her :awww: :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Kit she looks soooo sweet! Such a beautiful beautiful beautiful baby! Lots of people must say so no? In the street and shops etc?

I can post a pic of my dress but it will have to be quick, and haven't done hair or make up yet! Just trimmed Holly's hair though, round the back a bit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: for my guest list. They're a bunch of wine-o's coming tonight- it's going to be a rowdy evening methinks...:wine:


----------



## Essie

B yes we did get to go to Sealife :thumbup: I have some photos I'll put up later. 

Kit she is a lot better with her reflux than she was. She is still quite a sicky baby, and she has been more sick the last few days so that may well be the cause of the irritation.


----------



## HollyMonkey

For the sequined pot pic collection!! And I don't have to/can't wear a bra with it because the back is too low as pic shows and I don't have one of those low back bras. It's a greeny blue colour, can't really see the green in the pics. This is a funny pregnancy, I keep seem to be dressing up to the nines during it, must be another :blue: symptom!
 



Attached Files:







030.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3









026.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4









029.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly with a big stick she found on our walk to the Christmas market today, and some decorations in our house. I added some battery operated glowing tinsel to my mantelpiece forest branches. The tree is particularly badly decorated by Simon and Holly :haha:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2









044.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









043.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3









045.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, soon be party time, MUST go and glam myself up, there's one couple who ALWAYS arrive really really early way before everyone else :dohh: Have lovely Saturday evenings all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

Have fun this evening Bethany, sounds like it will be a raucous affair :haha:


----------



## emandi

poas said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Anti-rol...Bedding_RL&hash=item43aa2770aa#ht_6334wt_1037
> For Emandi :)


Thank you Lissy :kiss:.


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> For the sequined pot pic collection!! And I don't have to/can't wear a bra with it because the back is too low as pic shows and I don't have one of those low back bras. It's a greeny blue colour, can't really see the green in the pics. This is a funny pregnancy, I keep seem to be dressing up to the nines during it, must be another :blue: symptom!

Twit Twoo ;)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Kit she looks soooo sweet! Such a beautiful beautiful beautiful baby! Lots of people must say so no? In the street and shops etc?
> 
> I can post a pic of my dress but it will have to be quick, and haven't done hair or make up yet! Just trimmed Holly's hair though, round the back a bit!

Thanks Bethany..yes she gets a few nice comments but of course I'm totally biased anyway and people wouldn't be so mean to say "oh what an average looking baby" or "my goodness, she's ugly" :haha: so I don't get too carried away. To me of course she is the most beautiful child without exception :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> B yes we did get to go to Sealife :thumbup: I have some photos I'll put up later.
> 
> Kit she is a lot better with her reflux than she was. She is still quite a sicky baby, and she has been more sick the last few days so that may well be the cause of the irritation.

Ahh, sounds like the reflux is the culprit then. I knew a woman who would lose her voice almost completely due to reflux!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> For the sequined pot pic collection!! And I don't have to/can't wear a bra with it because the back is too low as pic shows and I don't have one of those low back bras. It's a greeny blue colour, can't really see the green in the pics. This is a funny pregnancy, I keep seem to be dressing up to the nines during it, must be another :blue: symptom!

Simply stunning! :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

Oh wow B you look beautiful! how lush! :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

Go Cara! Go Cara! Go Cara :happydance: awwww she is sooooo adorable! gorgeous!


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..I hope you have a fabuloso evening eating 8 people's meals :winkwink: and are not too jel of those who may partake in a smidge of the giggle juice :drunk:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Go Cara! Go Cara! Go Cara :happydance: awwww she is sooooo adorable! gorgeous!

Thanks Cassie :hugs:..but more importantly, how did your 4D scan go?? Was it A-mazing????


----------



## Mollykins

Addie and Newbie... Go to dreammoods.com and look up your dreams. I love that site. :haha: It's fun. 

Trin, love the shoes, look stylish and comfortable. :thumbup:

B, Yay! Go Holly! Dog! You must be quite :smug: B... Tis English! 

Kit, way to go Cara! So sorry you missed it Kit but it'll happen again. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B that sounds really cool! And another Criatmas market I want to come!!!!
> 
> I keep having the same dream every few nights. I am forced to go back to high school as an adult. I have no focus when I go and skip classes and always loose my schedule??? What can this dream mean it keeps happening? Last night I was in catholic school so it was a bit different I was in a uniform.
> 
> Addie! I often have that same dream!! I have to go back b/c I didn't have enough credits or something like that. And I always end up losing my schedule. I seem to make it to the 1st class but nothing after that. How weird is that? Having the same dream? Surely it must mean something. I just chalked it up to me being :fool:Click to expand...

How funny is that!!!!!!!!! I go to the first class as well then I leave lol!!! I also have to go back bc I was short credits!!!!


----------



## addie25

B you look amazing!! You should be a preggy model!!


----------



## addie25

Yayay Cara love the picture!!!


----------



## addie25

I have a bag of new outfits for the girls I'll post pictures when I get home!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I have a bag of new outfits for the girls I'll post pictures when I get home!!!:happydance::happydance:

:thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

:cloud9:Yes! 4d scan was the most amazingiest thing ever :cloud9:
She is indeed stil a she (Thank goodness)

And the woman could not get over how chubby her cheeks and face were! And apparantly she has a right pair of pukka lips! and I am afraid she has my flat squished nose (poor girl:dohh:) The woman showed us her hair! she has lots of it you could see it moving in the amniotic fluid! :cloud9: and she said she looked really healthy for 29 weeks!

I think we have a fatty! :thumbup: little budda baby reed :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







045.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









046.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2









047.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









048.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2









049.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

Awesome I'll look up the dream when I get home!!!!!!


----------



## emandi

Cassie, your baby girl is beauuutiful. And those pictures are amazing!!! :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

emandi said:


> Cassie, your baby girl is beauuutiful. And those pictures are amazing!!! :cloud9:

I was just about to write to you my dear! Look at your amazing bump :cloud9: i must say i am biased i think she is a gorgeous chubby baba! :blush:


----------



## poas

Beautiful pics from all!! 
Cassie little chubby babies are THE BEST! Esme was born pretty scrawny but I love it now she is chubbing up :)
....does anyone else have the banner at the bottom on here saying ''is it wrong to make out with your baby?''


----------



## kit_cat

Cassie...those pics are truly fascinating and beautiful. The 4th picture looks like she's smiling :cloud9: She's gorge :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

This no dairy bit sucks! I'm just this side of starving I swear.... I have no idea what to eat! 

I bought some soy milk last night though so that should help... I can cook with instead of with milk. I am making tortellini bolgnese for dinner tonight... I can't eat it but :shrug: hmm... I am bound to lose weight with a no dairy diet. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Cassie, Aww look at your baby! So amazing. :flower:


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> Beautiful pics from all!!
> Cassie little chubby babies are THE BEST! Esme was born pretty scrawny but I love it now she is chubbing up :)
> ....does anyone else have the banner at the bottom on here saying ''is it wrong to make out with your baby?''

Yes i do love a chubby baby! there best for cuddles! :cloud9: plus me and dave are short and stumpy :haha: so she will probably be a little podge! :thumbup:

Yes i have that on my banner! what on earth:wacko:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Cassie...those pics are truly fascinating and beautiful. The 4th picture looks like she's smiling :cloud9: She's gorge :hugs:

:cloud9: yes on the dvd she did a few smiles, a yawn and a whimper!:haha: it was amazing! and she was sucking on the back of hand! crazy!


----------



## cassie04

Mollykins said:


> Cassie, Aww look at your baby! So amazing. :flower:

Thanks molly! :flower: hows leo doing?


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm just back from my bff's birthday party (the crazy lesbians). It was very tame for them and very pleasant. 

I bought myself a cotton nightie (because I have mismatched old things to wear as pj's) and this one has buttons down the front so perfect for those post birth in company breast feeding sessions. Very pretty and old fashioned. But I overestimated my size and I think DH and I could both fit in it together:wacko: There's a long story about my nightie :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> This no dairy bit sucks! I'm just this side of starving I swear.... I have no idea what to eat!
> 
> I bought some soy milk last night though so that should help... I can cook with instead of with milk. I am making tortellini bolgnese for dinner tonight... I can't eat it but :shrug: hmm... I am bound to lose weight with a no dairy diet. :thumbup:

Oh Molly...I'd be exactly the same! Being veggie, much of my diet includes some sort of dairy and I don't like soya milk etc..I'd be really miserable because I nuv cheese especially :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm just back from my bff's birthday party (the crazy lesbians). It was very tame for them and very pleasant.
> 
> I bought myself a cotton nightie (because I have mismatched old things to wear as pj's) and this one has buttons down the front so perfect for those post birth in company breast feeding sessions. Very pretty and old fashioned. But I overestimated my size and I think DH and I could both fit in it together:wacko: There's a long story about my nightie :haha:

Glad you had a tame and pleasant time with the crazy lesbians Trin :thumbup: although I would have expected _some_ debauchery :shrug:

So what's the nightie story then?


----------



## Essie

Aww Cassie, what a cutie :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mild vulgarity but no debauchery

Speaking of vulgarity, this woman came into the shop on Thursday. She is 74 and was telling me about a remedy that a homoeopath gave her. She say "do you know what the side effects are? It activated my gonads! And my husband is 75 so he couldn't do anything about it so I had to masturbate....then I had a nice cup of tea" :shock: What do you even say to that?!?!?!?!

Cassie, your baby is soooooooo beautiful! And that little smile, so sweet! :cloud9:

Beautiful dress B! You look very yummy mummy

I had more to say....but I forgot....

Got a second time mom who has had a stretch and sweep and just took castor oil so I'm going to go to bed early

Nighty night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mild vulgarity but no debauchery
> 
> Speaking of vulgarity, this woman came into the shop on Thursday. She is 74 and was telling me about a remedy that a homoeopath gave her. She say "do you know what the side effects are? It activated my gonads! And my husband is 75 so he couldn't do anything about it so I had to masturbate....then I had a nice cup of tea" :shock: What do you even say to that?!?!?!?!
> 
> Cassie, your baby is soooooooo beautiful! And that little smile, so sweet! :cloud9:
> 
> Beautiful dress B! You look very yummy mummy
> 
> I had more to say....but I forgot....
> 
> Got a second time mom who has had a stretch and sweep and just took castor oil so I'm going to go to bed early
> 
> Nighty night all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:shock:

I need to look up the dictionary because I thought men had gonads..not women :haha:

Good night Trin :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Some outfits from today!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

These are my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Adorable addie....soooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Cassie those pictures are just beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening ladies, the work trial is still going on I finish on friday 23rd!!

I have been asked my my department manager to hand in a CV and Covering letter so I must be making an impression!!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Evening ladies, the work trial is still going on I finish on friday 23rd!!
> 
> I have been asked my my department manager to hand in a CV and Covering letter so I must be making an impression!!

You must be working very hard! Are you enjoying it?


----------



## mummyApril

my ginger bread house will be finished tomorrow it looks like a disaster though lol, Jay says hes proud as its first attempt! 

i see Sarah :hi: hope youre ok :hugs: monday is here soon!!!


----------



## mummyApril

hey everyone else! i havent had time to catch up properly im soooo tired even though im getting sleep! the girls arent here and i miss them so much i was on the verge of tears last night :(

how is everyone? loving all the pics!


----------



## Mollykins

I LOVE cheese and have decided that soy milk is a bit... well, gross. I like edamame beans as much as the next but not as an after taste to milk. :sick: 

Unfortunately/fortunately... Leo hasn't screamed at all today :shock: (except for his "feed me now" scream) OH says he shall never allow me dairy again. :( I understand but I'm mourning my dairy. :sad2:


----------



## mummyApril

my scar is hurting as iv been on my feet since 2pm! whoops!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I LOVE cheese and have decided that soy milk is a bit... well, gross. I like edamame beans as much as the next but not as an after taste to milk. :sick:
> 
> Unfortunately/fortunately... Leo hasn't screamed at all today :shock: (except for his "feed me now" scream) OH says he shall never allow me dairy again. :( I understand but I'm mourning my dairy. :sad2:

oh Molly im sorry you cant have dairy! thats so poo! but it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, cute clothes for the girls. :thumbup: 

April, sorry your missing your girls. I could only imagine. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit that pic of Cara rolling over is so cute, she looks a little bit older with more hair so sweet, and such a clever turtlette :)


----------



## addie25

Ur scar?


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Molly i wish they never had to go i hate myself for it, its punishment for leaving their dads :(


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Ur scar?

c section having pain in it :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

yes im enjoying it :D loving it :) i get on with everyone :)

time for bed now night all

:wave:

Hope B is enjoying her evening!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> hey everyone else! i havent had time to catch up properly im soooo tired even though im getting sleep! the girls arent here and i miss them so much i was on the verge of tears last night :(
> 
> how is everyone? loving all the pics!

Ahh April, sorry your so down without the girls, they'll be back before you know it :hugs:

Looking forward to pics of your gingerbread house :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I LOVE cheese and have decided that soy milk is a bit... well, gross. I like edamame beans as much as the next but not as an after taste to milk. :sick:
> 
> Unfortunately/fortunately... Leo hasn't screamed at all today :shock: (except for his "feed me now" scream) OH says he shall never allow me dairy again. :( I understand but I'm mourning my dairy. :sad2:

You're pretty convinced that dairy is the problem then? If it makes a massive difference then it's got to be worth it Molly :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ohhhh my pregnancy brain :dohh: I forgot u had a c-section. The scar still hurts :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

I am pretty convinced its dairy. And of course it'll be worth it... I just still miss it. I asked OH to go dairy free with me... He laughed. Meanie.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> thanks Molly i wish they never had to go i hate myself for it, its punishment for leaving their dads :(

Not at all April...or else there's a heck of a lot of people being punished right now! It's just life my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Yep. Very excited about Monday


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I am pretty convinced its dairy. And of course it'll be worth it... I just still miss it. I asked OH to go dairy free with me... He laughed. Meanie.

Haha! Would be like me asking my OH to be veggie with me! No chance!


----------



## poas

Omg...coming to you via my Xmas present from oh....a tablet thingy  I love it


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Yep. Very excited about Monday

Been thinking about you...glad you've checked in. Is everything ok? You've been very quiet.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Ohhhh my pregnancy brain :dohh: I forgot u had a c-section. The scar still hurts :nope:

its ok now im sitting down lol and i hardly ever get pain now unless i ovulate or its my period so cant really complain, they say it takes 6 months to fully recover 2 months and counting :D


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Omg...coming to you via my Xmas present from oh....a tablet thingy  I love it

Oooo, he gave you it early or did you search the house and find it!! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Molly i wish they never had to go i hate myself for it, its punishment for leaving their dads :(
> 
> Not at all April...or else there's a heck of a lot of people being punished right now! It's just life my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks Kit just feels like punishment, first christmas i will wake without them, il probably cry tons :(


----------



## mummyApril

aw Jay bought me a bottle of wine, not realising i dont want to drink anymore :/


----------



## Essie

Ginge sounds promising about the job. Glad you're enjoying it. 

Molly, I'm glad Leo seems a little better but sorry you've had to cut out dairy :nope:

April :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Molly i wish they never had to go i hate myself for it, its punishment for leaving their dads :(
> 
> Not at all April...or else there's a heck of a lot of people being punished right now! It's just life my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Kit just feels like punishment, first christmas i will wake without them, il probably cry tons :(Click to expand...

I know...that is sad but you'll have James to wake up to and his little face will cheer you along..how could it not? :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

so has anyone got new years resolution?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> aw Jay bought me a bottle of wine, not realising i dont want to drink anymore :/

No drink, not ever? Why so?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thanks Molly i wish they never had to go i hate myself for it, its punishment for leaving their dads :(
> 
> Not at all April...or else there's a heck of a lot of people being punished right now! It's just life my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Kit just feels like punishment, first christmas i will wake without them, il probably cry tons :(Click to expand...
> 
> I know...that is sad but you'll have James to wake up to and his little face will cheer you along..how could it not? :cloud9:Click to expand...

that is the ONLY reason i will be getting up excited!


----------



## Essie

April, when did you post your gifts that went abroad? I'm a bit worried I sent a parcel to the US 14 days ago and it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> aw Jay bought me a bottle of wine, not realising i dont want to drink anymore :/
> 
> No drink, not ever? Why so?Click to expand...

nope, just because of my anxiety and the fact i had that weird allergy thing i dont want to bring that on at night when my anxiety is at its worse if that makes sense?


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> April, when did you post your gifts that went abroad? I'm a bit worried I sent a parcel to the US 14 days ago and it hasn't arrived yet.

ooh erm now your asking i think it was the friday 2 weeks ago!


----------



## mummyApril

or maybe the thursday?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> April, when did you post your gifts that went abroad? I'm a bit worried I sent a parcel to the US 14 days ago and it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> ooh erm now your asking i think it was the friday 2 weeks ago!Click to expand...

Thanks April, hopefully my parcel has just got a little delayed somewhere.


----------



## mummyApril

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/380040_262115693849916_228697947191691_748662_732049518_n.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yep. Very excited about Monday
> 
> Been thinking about you...glad you've checked in. Is everything ok? You've been very quiet.Click to expand...


Everything is great thanks. Just wasnt feeling like talking on here much.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yep. Very excited about Monday
> 
> Been thinking about you...glad you've checked in. Is everything ok? You've been very quiet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything is great thanks. Just wasnt feeling like talking on here much.Click to expand...

Good :hugs: Can't wait for Monday either :happydance: If you're not on here..can you at least text the news pretty please?? :flower:


----------



## addie25

6 months!!!!!!!! I was told after 2 weeks u can drive and lift and u feel good :shrug::nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> April, when did you post your gifts that went abroad? I'm a bit worried I sent a parcel to the US 14 days ago and it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> ooh erm now your asking i think it was the friday 2 weeks ago!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April, hopefully my parcel has just got a little delayed somewhere.Click to expand...

im sure it will get there :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> This no dairy bit sucks! I'm just this side of starving I swear.... I have no idea what to eat!
> 
> I bought some soy milk last night though so that should help... I can cook with instead of with milk. I am making tortellini bolgnese for dinner tonight... I can't eat it but :shrug: hmm... I am bound to lose weight with a no dairy diet. :thumbup:

no dairy is sooo hard! and I'm not eating wheat, soy, eggs or peanuts, either! :cry:

I eat a lot of meat, veggies and fruit. Pretty much a paleo diet. And rice. I do eat that.

I would make the suggestion of maybe coconut milk instead of soy milk for cooking? The soy sold in this country is terribly geneticly modified and very hard for humans to process... But I may be too much of a stickler?


----------



## addie25

I do not want to go to the Christmas party tonight my body hurts. I just feel like laying in bed. If I tell DH this he would tell me to stay home and rest but I dont want to make him go alone. I hope laying down for 2 hours will make me feel better and I'll feel good enough to enjoy the party.


----------



## LunaLady

Essie! A present came from you and Lyra!! I've put it with the Crimbo pressure! :dance:

Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## Essie

I'm off to bed, good night turtles. Hope everyone gets a good sleep tonight :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie...I hope you also get a good nights sleep :hugs:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie! A present came from you and Lyra!! I've put it with the Crimbo pressure! :dance:
> 
> Thank you! :kiss:

Glad it arrived. I've had it for ages, sorry it took so long for me to send! Hope you like it, i saw it and thought of you.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> 6 months!!!!!!!! I was told after 2 weeks u can drive and lift and u feel good :shrug::nope:

noooo 6 weeks you can drive and lift things! 2 weeks i was still mainly on bed rest but everyone is different, they say you shouldnt lift things drive until 6 weeks because of muscles etc


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Essie! A present came from you and Lyra!! I've put it with the Crimbo pressure! :dance:
> 
> Thank you! :kiss:

did you get mine Luna?


----------



## mummyApril

night all those who are off to sleep, im only just having dinner, first thing iv eaten today :/


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 6 months!!!!!!!! I was told after 2 weeks u can drive and lift and u feel good :shrug::nope:
> 
> noooo 6 weeks you can drive and lift things! 2 weeks i was still mainly on bed rest but everyone is different, they say you shouldnt lift things drive until 6 weeks because of muscles etcClick to expand...

Can u be driven around because the girls will have a doctors appointment that I would have to go to in the first 6 weeks.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 6 months!!!!!!!! I was told after 2 weeks u can drive and lift and u feel good :shrug::nope:
> 
> noooo 6 weeks you can drive and lift things! 2 weeks i was still mainly on bed rest but everyone is different, they say you shouldnt lift things drive until 6 weeks because of muscles etcClick to expand...
> 
> Can u be driven around because the girls will have a doctors appointment that I would have to go to in the first 6 weeks.Click to expand...

yes of course but i dont recommend wearing a seat belt!


----------



## mummyApril

over here you can get support belts etc, have a look and see what you can get, i wish i had gotten one now, but thought id left it too late


----------



## addie25

Yes my friend had one after her c-section she said it did help her.


----------



## Mollykins

Has everyone sent out their ss packages?


----------



## addie25

I have :thumbup: I haven't gotten one yet tho.


----------



## addie25

How are you Molly?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi and night ladies ! 

Long day. I have been singing christmas carols at the royal Albert Hall today !!! Yes me lol
Mum had Lauren from 10 till 7 this evening and it killed me!!

Bed is calling - my ss had been sent, Ihave not recived one yet xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry you missed little miss so much Crunchie. :hugs: I've also sent out but not received... Of course, I haven't checked the mail yet today. :shrug:
Addie, I am well. I am just sitting down after making tortellini bolognese, peanut butter cookies, and bathing Leo. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

April, I did get it! I made a thank you post but maybe it got lost in our chatter :)
Thank you!! I put it with Essie's gift for Rhyko for Christmas morning! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:dohh: I just got my secret Santa in the post. :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April, I did get it! I made a thank you post but maybe it got lost in our chatter :)
> Thank you!! I put it with Essie's gift for Rhyko for Christmas morning! :hugs:

Oh I must of missed it sorry :dohh: glad it arrived safely :)


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hi and night ladies !
> 
> Long day. I have been singing christmas carols at the royal Albert Hall today !!! Yes me lol
> Mum had Lauren from 10 till 7 this evening and it killed me!!
> 
> Bed is calling - my ss had been sent, Ihave not recived one yet xxxxx

Wowsers what was that for? Iv only ever been there to watch a show, I was about 10 I must go back it was amazing! Hope you get to catch up on snuggles with LC today x


----------



## mummyApril

Molly you are supermum :) I must make some peanut butter cookies soon, won't help the waistline though lol


----------



## mummyApril

I'm off back to sleep as James has guzzled his morning milk and has zonked out lie in for me x


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

Screamy screamy sessions at 10.30pm, 1am, 4am and lastly 6am :wacko: I am eye bagger supremo :haha: Today, I will be chilling I think. The worst thing about all this is that I need to be away with work overnight next week from Wednesday to Thursday...I've no idea how OH will cope with this as I often have no other option than to settle her down on the boob :shrug: It's going to be eventful for him to say the least :nope:

Anyway....happy Sundays all :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Kitty :hi: You poor thing!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hi and night ladies !
> 
> Long day. I have been singing christmas carols at the royal Albert Hall today !!! Yes me lol
> Mum had Lauren from 10 till 7 this evening and it killed me!!
> 
> Bed is calling - my ss had been sent, Ihave not recived one yet xxxxx

OMG that must have been AMAZING Crunch! What was it exactly?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Well the mom didn't go into labour last night. SHows we're really not in charge and it's all up to baby.

We're going litchi picking with friends today and then it's granny granny's 91st birthday so we get to endure a whole afternoon of MIL. Bet she's going to pick on the children and generally be in a bad mood. Joy!!! :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Oh no Kit more screamy. We had the same last night too. I had to ask DH to get up with her for a while which I rarely do. In the end he slept in the spare room so Lyra could sleep in the bed. 

We are going to the church nativity this morning and then to my parents for lunch. 

B how was your evening? Were your guests sozzled?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty convinced its dairy. And of course it'll be worth it... I just still miss it. I asked OH to go dairy free with me... He laughed. Meanie.
> 
> Haha! Would be like me asking my OH to be veggie with me! No chance!Click to expand...

:haha:My dh thinks he's following my healthy GD diet at the moment- I have to remind him that the extra pasta and half a baguette and wine and the chocolate dessert he has as well as his meat and veg is not quite compatible with the definition of a GD diet :fool:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> This no dairy bit sucks! I'm just this side of starving I swear.... I have no idea what to eat!
> 
> I bought some soy milk last night though so that should help... I can cook with instead of with milk. I am making tortellini bolgnese for dinner tonight... I can't eat it but :shrug: hmm... I am bound to lose weight with a no dairy diet. :thumbup:
> 
> no dairy is sooo hard! and I'm not eating wheat, soy, eggs or peanuts, either! :cry:
> 
> I eat a lot of meat, veggies and fruit. Pretty much a paleo diet. And rice. I do eat that.
> 
> I would make the suggestion of maybe coconut milk instead of soy milk for cooking? The soy sold in this country is terribly geneticly modified and very hard for humans to process... But I may be too much of a stickler?Click to expand...

As far as I know (and I may be wrong here) but all soy worldwide is GM and you can't get non-gm soy :shrug: Bit concerning for veggies. We keep our soy to a minimum and have protam instead which isn't GM

When we were vegan I quite enjoyed rice milk as an alternative. It didn't have any icky aftertaste and tasted a bit like skim milk. We can get organic ready made rice milk which is good - better than mixing the powder and getting bits

When I was in the UK I had vegan cheese. Tasted just like cheddar. One of our supermarkets started bringing in vegan cheese but it was R80 for a small tub and the list of processed ingredients was horrific


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Cassie what a cute-sie bubba! :cloud9: 

And Addie, gorge outfits, they'll be the best dressed twins in town! :happydance:

Last night was FAB thanks essie!! Really good fun and lovely to have a bit of festivity. Holly was allowed to stay up until 9.30pm since our friends all wanted to see her and she had SUCH FUN, and one of my friends got her a fabby big plastic London Bus with little people folk that Holly had to take to bed with her, she loved it soooo much :awww: And I played with the Thermoflash I'd snubbed earlier in the day and everyone wanted their temperatures taken :haha: Didn't do their blood sugar and blood pressure though!! Food was nommo too and a few bottles were sunk by the troops. 'Twas very jolly.

AND I got glamour pics, ie ones of when I was dressed with hair and shoes since Trin will like glamour pics- only my DH took them and they're really bad! But there's a cute one where Holly came up to me in her polar bear cub pyjamas and wanted a cuddle, so I picked her up...makes quite a cute sequence!


----------



## TrinityMom

I thought you may find this interesting B (because it mentions GD which now leaps out of a page at me and makes me think of you :haha:)

https://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20100504/high-doses-of-vitamin-d-may-cut-pregnancy-risk


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo Trin, MIL day :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooo Trin, MIL day :thumbup:

So lucky I am :smug::haha:

Don't tease me with talk of pictures and then not post them!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin! :flower: Mine are the basic 400 wotsits of Vit C, so interesting. I'll ask my doctor about it...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Will post immediately....


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Trin! :flower: Mine are the basic 400 wotsits of Vit C, so interesting. I'll ask my doctor about it...

We've always assumed that we don't have to supplement with Vit D because of all our sun. But people wear sunscreen and don't go in the sun between 9 and 3 (which is when the absorption would be best) and work in offices etc so we are seeing more and more deficiencies. I was looking into it for anti-inflam and pain reducing properties. The Vit D supplement I sell is 4000IU so started it today


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sparkly dress! It was really comfy and no one noticed the missing sequins:haha: Maybe I shouldn't be standing in front of a lamp and a heap of toys...one day I'll manage the ultimate pregnant glamour shot :dohh: I'll try again at new year!!
 



Attached Files:







054.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









056.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7









002.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH did Holly's dinner last night while I was preparing the grown up food- this was her main course and she had a pear for dessert, gotta love DH's cooking :awww: World's biggest banana!!
 



Attached Files:







048.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> DH did Holly's dinner last night while I was preparing the grown up food- this was her main course and she had a pear for dessert, gotta love DH's cooking :awww: World's biggest banana!!

That banana is ENORMOUS! Must be from africa :haha:

You look STUNNING in those pics :thumbup: Glamour cover girl yummy mummy :cloud9:

Off litchi picking


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun litchi picking Trin! And Have fun at the church nativity Essie, sounds like a lovely Christmassy day :xmas8:

I'm going to have one of my 'I'm pregnant' days and sit around alot, and it's only a week until Christmas and I haven't finished DH's present yet, so that's my challenge for today!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG A WEEK 'TIL CHRISTMAS!! That's what I just wrote isn't it? :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't wait until Tuesday, I get a BANANA!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/380040_262115693849916_228697947191691_748662_732049518_n.jpg

I love this :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yep. Very excited about Monday

It will be amazing:thumbup: I'm really nervous about my scan because I worry about the GD related things like baby measuring big and too much fluid but then I tell myself I've controlled my diet totally so there's no reason things should be amiss. But then there's the problem of it having 2 heads and no fingers or toes or no skin, oh my oh my the worry is endless:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the bus my friend got for Holly, with a packet of extra figurines to ride in it. She adores it! All aboard for London, ding ding!

https://images.izideal.com/img/product/12660426/b/fr/oxybul-eveil-et-jeux-le-bus-scolaire-happyland.jpeg


----------



## Sarachka

I am pretty nervous. Mainly bc of the lack of distinguishable bump and movements.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I am pretty nervous. Mainly bc of the lack of distinguishable bump and movements.

Honestly we're only just getting to the halfway point, all the bump and movements are the next chapter- and don't compare to me because I'm Mrs Saggy Uterus due to Holly being a fairly recent phenomenon, but with a first baby it can be 6 months until it really shows and you feel baby- you must remember how Kit was?!! I'm nervous too though, the day before my scan I'll be a wreck I know it! I'm not even that interested in the sex now, since the worry over bones and organs has taken over:wacko: But I know like 400million percent that everything will just be fine tomorrow:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for your canteloupe Sarachka!!:yipee: I'm sticking with a :pink: melon! 

https://edibleblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Cantaloupe-Art-4.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

I really don't know WHAT I think about gender now. I wish the nub hadn't been visible at 12 weeks and that I hadn't convinced myself it's a girl.


----------



## Sarachka

Been looking on ingender.com at confirmed BOY nub shots - so many are like mine.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Been looking on ingender.com at confirmed BOY nub shots - so many are like mine.

Me too, I've been lurking around there and saw some girl ones like mine and some boy ones like yours, and am now completely lost! With Holly I was probably more like you are at the mo because I really wanted a girl- this time I'm not fussed so it's for the fun, but with Holly I did get my hopes up and down over her nub alot! Yours is pretty flat though isn't it, in all the shots?:shrug: Compared to mine it is. Mine has a bulbous part on the end that Holly didn't have too, though that might just be the focus/detail of the image being different :shrug: Can you post a link to your nub guess thread?


----------



## Sarachka

Here are all my shots again 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0bccabf3.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/718d8bb6.jpg

Close up

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afb41023.jpg

Ingender guesses thread:

https://ingender.com/cs/forums/t/238171.aspx


----------



## Sarachka

The bnb guesses thread was rubbish and not worth saving as people were literally guessing without any nub knowledge and stuff like that annoys Sarachka!


----------



## HollyMonkey

They're pretty darned flat I'd say! Look how angled mine are compared to yours. And there aren't MANY flat boy nubs on ingender.

Nub guesses please?!!! Clear 11+6 nub shots... (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> The bnb guesses thread was rubbish and not worth saving as people were literally guessing without any nub knowledge and stuff like that annoys Sarachka!

One of mine said it has an "aura" of girl! And the nub?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well they all say girl on ingender for your nub!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I am pretty nervous. Mainly bc of the lack of distinguishable bump and movements.

I was exactly the same..in fact, that pot pic you posted the other day...I didn't have that until about 28 weeks!! I keep saying it in the hope that it will reassure you, but if I'm honest nothing reassured me either until the scan.


----------



## kit_cat

You were beautiful in your sparkly frock B..as usual :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

God I wish there hadn't been a nub!!! Before the 12 week scan I thought boy and we'd even call the baby Noah! Now I'm in a situation where I'm expecting girl and worried how I'll feel otherwise. I'm almost expecting big more bc I'm NOT expecting it, know what I mean?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..sorry you had a pooey night. I hope you manage to get through your days festivities in your tired state :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty nervous. Mainly bc of the lack of distinguishable bump and movements.
> 
> I was exactly the same..in fact, that pot pic you posted the other day...I didn't have that until about 28 weeks!! I keep saying it in the hope that it will reassure you, but if I'm honest nothing reassured me either until the scan.Click to expand...


Thanks kit. I do always remind myself about you every time I wobble


----------



## Sarachka

I am pretty sure I felt the melon move on the outside this morning


----------



## Sarachka

I think I need a tranquilliser to get me through the next 20ish hours


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi and night ladies !
> 
> Long day. I have been singing christmas carols at the royal Albert Hall today !!! Yes me lol
> Mum had Lauren from 10 till 7 this evening and it killed me!!
> 
> Bed is calling - my ss had been sent, Ihave not recived one yet xxxxx

Wow! Check you out Mrs! Did you just get a call from the Queen again and were too polite to refuse?

I'm struggling with the thought of being away overnight away from Cara but I've got to do it sometime and it won't do OH any harm (I keep telling myself this) I bet you've snuggled the life out of Lauren today :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Wish OH would wake up. He's such a bore!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I ate snails last night


----------



## HollyMonkey

This morning when Holly had done her morning poo she came to tell me so with a nappy, which is a new development. I'm going to go for what I've decided this morning to call* Baby Led Potty Training*- ie Holly does it all herself and I just mong around sewing and stuff while she works if out. All Baby Led stuff is just an excuse for lazy mums like me, I'm sure of that. Mother Led stuff requires far more effort!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh good, at last, DH is down for his nap :haha: so I can get on with his present!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I ate snails last night

:sick:

Never tried them, never want to.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This morning when Holly had done her morning poo she came to tell me so with a nappy, which is a new development. I'm going to go for what I've decided this morning to call* Baby Led Potty Training*- ie Holly does it all herself and I just mong around sewing and stuff while she works if out. All Baby Led stuff is just an excuse for lazy mums like me, I'm sure of that. Mother Led stuff requires far more effort!

:haha: Do you mean Holly took her pooey nappy off to show you or she presented you with a clean one so you could change her? I hope it's option b :thumbup: Good luck ickle one with big girls pee peeing and poo pooing :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh good, at last, DH is down for his nap :haha: so I can get on with his present!!!

:haha:Does he have a morning after head?


----------



## Sarachka

Someone gave me a pack of 54 newborn pampers and about 10 lose ones. Im pretty sure I'm abandoning my cloth nappies idea


----------



## addie25

Sarah my doctor said most people don't show much with their first baby till after 20 weeks. He said I show only bc it's twins and I measured 20 weeks last time I went and I'm 16 weeks. He also said movements won't become consistent till after 20 weeks especially with a first pregnancy. Your baby is just fine and I can't wait to find out what you are having.

B you take such good care of yourself. Your baby is going to grow beautifully and arrive a very healthy baby!!

I have a scan tomorrow I hope for some good pictures!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This morning when Holly had done her morning poo she came to tell me so with a nappy, which is a new development. I'm going to go for what I've decided this morning to call* Baby Led Potty Training*- ie Holly does it all herself and I just mong around sewing and stuff while she works if out. All Baby Led stuff is just an excuse for lazy mums like me, I'm sure of that. Mother Led stuff requires far more effort!
> 
> :haha: Do you mean Holly took her pooey nappy off to show you or she presented you with a clean one so you could change her? I hope it's option b :thumbup: Good luck ickle one with big girls pee peeing and poo pooing :hugs:Click to expand...

The girl I babysat for when I was younger took off her dirty pamper and dumped the pop on the floor then got a new pamper and put it on!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I can't wait for Christmas!!!! :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Lyra has just had a mouthful of mashed potato. Her choice. She seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thought you had received a SS gift crunch :wacko: Or was it someone else that posted........


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> Thought you had received a SS gift crunch :wacko: Or was it someone else that posted........

Maybe we should all say whether we've got ours yet? Then we'll know whether the gifts we sent have arrived.


----------



## addie25

I sent mine 2 weeks ago. I am sure it arrived. I did not receive my ss gift yet.


----------



## addie25

Shannon texted me and told me she got her ss gift and that she sent hers out last week.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just the clean nappy in hand Kit! Thankgoodness!


----------



## Essie

I've received mine :thumbup:


----------



## poas

I don't have mine yet...Have posted one though and know it has been received :)


----------



## addie25

OMG I can't think of any names I like this is so hard and frustrating!!! Why don't I like any names!!??


----------



## HollyMonkey

If it's a boy I want to make him this...

https://idata.over-blog.com/0/23/61/44/pour-les-enfants/tintin-et-milou.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want to make this for me!!! Keeping the boar motif in the middle but on a pink background with beautiful bright flowers all round the edge instead of the mushy brown stuff on this one! Wouldn't it just be so mega cool?!!

https://www.boutique-clubsologne.fr/catalog/images/chasse%20sanglier%20couronne.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Litchi picking and general tree-climbing fun


----------



## newbie_ttc

Don't laugh, but I swear I have a teeny tiny belly. It's all bloat but I feel so self conscious... Like everyone is looking at me. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> OMG I can't think of any names I like this is so hard and frustrating!!! Why don't I like any names!!??

I'm stuck on :blue: names for me!! 

Thanks for your reassurance about my scan- you of all people know how easy it is to worry about the things beyond your control, so while I'm doing my best to control the diabetes it doesn't shelter me from all the other scary stuff! But I'll try not to worry because you told me not to:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Don't laugh, but I swear I have a teeny tiny belly. It's all bloat but I feel so self conscious... Like everyone is looking at me. :haha:

PIC!!!!!:happydance: So all the turtles can look too :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

we are stuck on girls names too Addie. I have plenty I like, but he doesn't like any of them. *Alina *is the only one we both like, and I'm not 1000000% in love with it.

Only only like 16 hrs until we know if we need worry of if we're set with *Noah*


----------



## Sarachka

If it is a girl, I might make a push for *Madeleine / Madelina* as it's my middle name and would work with his language too.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> OMG I can't think of any names I like this is so hard and frustrating!!! Why don't I like any names!!??

It took ages to find a name both DH and I liked. I made a list of about 50 names and DH crossed off about 40 of them.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I can't think of any names I like this is so hard and frustrating!!! Why don't I like any names!!??
> 
> I'm stuck on :blue: names for me!!
> 
> Thanks for your reassurance about my scan- you of all people know how easy it is to worry about the things beyond your control, so while I'm doing my best to control the diabetes it doesn't shelter me from all the other scary stuff! But I'll try not to worry because you told me not to:hugs:Click to expand...

Trust me I knowwwww as you said how hard it is not to worry. Every cramp makes me jump and think the worst is happening!! It's normal to have some worry. I think my worry was a bit on the not normal side because it was taking over me but I am trying harder to relax myself. I honestly think my MIL was adding to all my worry bc the last few days she has not been trying to control me and 2nd guessing every step I make and I have been a lot more relaxed so maybe she was part of the reason for my constant worry. Just keep doing what you are doing bc that does help control things. All our babies will be healthy and beautiful!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> we are stuck on girls names too Addie. I have plenty I like, but he doesn't like any of them. *Alina *is the only one we both like, and I'm not 1000000% in love with it.
> 
> Only only like 16 hrs until we know if we need worry of if we're set with *Noah*

It was rather odd with Holly's name because it wasn't a name I've ever been in love with at all but on one of my 5 millionth looks through name lists on the internet it cropped up for the first time and it was kind of odd, I just 'knew' my baby was going to be called Holly:shrug: So I'm waiting for the same thing to happen with boys names now!! A freaky "there he is!" moment!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm so excited about everyone's scans :yipee: It's like last christmas's round of peesticks :haha:

We stopped off at the Hare Krishna temple and got some panneer and rotis and dhal :munch:
So yummy!

Wehad a great time litchi picking and catching up with friends. Then went off to MIL for granny granny's 91st birthday. It was predictably painful. She had a german friend who sang a french song to granny granny. She looked terrified! And Tarq came out to me and said really loudly "That's a terrible song! Why must she say plonk plonk plonk?" And sat next to me and blocked his ears :blush:

DH broke his finger training yesterday...don't feel so much sympathy for him - it's bound to happen when you hit your friends with sticks and have them hit you back. But it is horribly swollen tho


----------



## addie25

I love that picture Trin!!

Newbie I believe you have a little bump. You get so bloated in the beginning that you can look preggy early!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> we are stuck on girls names too Addie. I have plenty I like, but he doesn't like any of them. *Alina *is the only one we both like, and I'm not 1000000% in love with it.
> 
> Only only like 16 hrs until we know if we need worry of if we're set with *Noah*
> 
> It was rather odd with Holly's name because it wasn't a name I've ever been in love with at all but on one of my 5 millionth looks through name lists on the internet it cropped up for the first time and it was kind of odd, I just 'knew' my baby was going to be called Holly:shrug: So I'm waiting for the same thing to happen with boys names now!! A freaky "there he is!" moment!Click to expand...

It was the same with Ch'ien. We had a name (I think it may have been Jethro but no one can remember) and then I did an I Ching reading with new cards we got in at the shop I was working at and Ch'ien popped up and it was like recognition :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Our problem is we just don't like any names. We cant form a list because we just don't like names!! DH really likes Maya. But he said he really liked Emma and now he is not sure about Emma. I really don't like Maya

KIT funny enough he does like Cara and so do our families!!!! I told them I know a Cara already!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just had a long browse through boys names and I can see myself with a little lad called Rupert


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv posted mine and recieved mine


----------



## TrinityMom

I posted mine last week :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Re secret santa....I have sent mine and have not received one.


----------



## Mollykins

I've sent mine and recieved mine yesterday. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and whoever gets the ss gift from me... Don't judge me on my handwriting... I was in a rush outside the post, writing on the dash of my car :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Girls 

Soooo sorry I have been terrible :blush:

Forgive me :flower:

Sezi toooooo excited to know. 

I got excited re: the title change but realised its not new new it's newbie's and Clare's isn't it? 

I haven't yet sent my secret Santa am doing it tomorrow. So you may know its me by lack of timely gift :flower: apologies in advance. 

I miss you all and I do love you all an awful lot :kiss:

I received a gift off B today :yipee: Pez and mini perfume luckily - I LOVE the perfume! My sister nabbed one though B :nope:

Thanks for cards from Hayley, Kit, Ginge, B, April...

My situation is much the same, we're not bothering with decorations. Had a fight yesterday before he went off out and I've began to also realise that we BOTH have more fun when we aren't together... I had a great night in Preston without him for my friends 21st.


----------



## newbie_ttc

JAYNIE! :hugs: missed u babe!!


----------



## poas

Welcome back Jaynie  Evening all, we just had Xmas for Emma-butterut squash soup and all the trimmings lol! Very tired now yet again Esme is copying turtle cousins Cara and Lyra...I didn't mind when it was for the good but now her halo is slipping  Goodnight x


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all, sorry to neglect you again!!!

Monkey, you would have loved the carol singing. I absolutely adore the Royal Albert Hall, it's so beautiful inside! We all had our Christmas hats on and sang along to "Hark the Herald Angels Sing"! 'twas perfect! 

I have recd my Secret Santa gift, oops! I blame my lack of remembrance on my friends Pinot and Grigio!!! 

Lauren rolled front to back on Friday - sooooo wonderful 

Xxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

It's exactly 9:20 pm - 12 hrs to go


----------



## Sarachka

Yay Jaynie is back. Everything is shit without her


----------



## firstbaby25

I nearly cried then. I am a very unbalanced individual. 

Though I have been indulging in :wine: and fun with friends and retail therapy we *may* have had a break through yesterday when we were fighting - I felt he understood what I was saying however when he got in he was moody pants and I left him to go to bed alone, again. Until I'm resolved I'm not really here am I? Oooh that's far too deep for a Sunday evening.

Sez will you text me pwease? It'll cheer me up no end!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a really nice evening with just DH because the boys are in the South at their grandparents, maternal side, and Holly was in bed at 6 because she had no nap today on account of her new bus, so long peaceful evening :cloud9:

Hi Jaynie, glad you liked small missive :hugs:

*GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW SARACHKA! *:hugs:

Nighty night all xxxxx sleep tight, don't let the wild boars bite :kiss: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Jaynie :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Helllloooo Kit :) how the hell are you?! 

I can't believe it's only a week til Christmas.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Helllloooo Kit :) how the hell are you?!
> 
> I can't believe it's only a week til Christmas.

I'm great doll thanks :kiss: I know...where did this year go? Hope you got my ickle text, been thinking about you of course :flower:

I'm sorry for all the crappyness, especially at this time of year :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

In just a few short hours, Sezi will be on :cloud9: No matter what the sonographer says about gender, you're going to be :happydance: and :cry: and :cloud9: and :yipee: and :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

i wont be on for a while, leave with some photos of James
 



Attached Files:







IMG02365-20111209-2103.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG02369-20111209-2111.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG02422-20111214-1607.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG02442-20111216-2201.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG02449-20111217-1930.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks for gorge pics of the cutest boy :cloud9: Where you going my lovely that you won't be on?


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all..sleep well :hugs:

Good luck Sezi..may all your dreams come true :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Night all 

Miss u jaynie pops x


----------



## emandi

Sarachka, will be thinking of you tomorrow :flower:.


----------



## Mollykins

Sez, so excited for you tomorrow!
Jaynie, I miss you babe. Great to see your personality typed out on the thread today love. Miss you. x


----------



## Sarachka

I can't sleeeeeeP


----------



## new mummy2010

Yello turtles !!!
On the lurker in my cosy new bedroom !! Jeez I don't recommend moving to anyone it was the most stressful day of our lives, but we are all in now and I have to hand the keys in for our old humble abode today sometime

How are all my turts and babies? 

I want my broadband working now! The sky chap says the phone line is still working so I may be naughty and use it hehehaha! 

HAPPY SCAN DAY SEZI + THANKS FOR THE FB MESSAGE xxxxx

( Ps I say blue still)


----------



## Sarachka

Morning hails.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello gosh its all exciting this week hey new houses,gender scans and crimbo!!

Do you ha e the whole day off to go shopping later Sez??

Why is April not goin to be on for a while is all ok??

Kit + essie Nate has slept through sat + last nite I think I hear him chatting away now in HIS OWN ROOM
I reckon me and lee we're disturbing him tossing and turning plus the dog sleeps in ourt room she gives the odd bark now and then !

I need to post my secret santa today


----------



## Sarachka

Nah I gotta go into work straight from hospital booooo!!

What are you up to today?


----------



## Essie

Well done Nate, fab sleeping :thumbup:

Only a few hours til scan Sarah. Did you get any sleep last night?

Lyra is ill again :nope: high temp, blocked nose and a cough. She cried all night. I stayed up til 2 then DH took her for a few hours. He's gone into work like a zombie this morning. She won't feed either. She's vaguely asleep at the moment, covered in calpol because she just spits it out. I'm hoping if she gets some sleep she will feel a bit better :(


----------



## Sarachka

Not much sleep here!

Poor little lyra I hope she's back to normal soon.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

At home for at least part of today - got a new cattery person trying out. SHe's a woman and she doesn't smell - huge bonus :thumbup:

And we have exterminators booked for tomorrow to put gel down for cockroaches. It's the same thing they do at work so I hope it works

Otherwise, just another hot day here...


----------



## new mummy2010

I have to get my secret santa posted
Decorate the tree we we're all to. Shattered yesterday
Give the flat the once over 
Hand in keys
Wrap presents


That's crappy about going into work you can shop at lunch yes?!


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie have you tried giving calpol with the syrienge? Nate takes it better from them


----------



## TrinityMom

:yipee: It's scan day!!!!!! :yipee:

Sorry Lyra is sick :nope: Have you tried breast milk to unblock her nose? Usually works well and then she may be able to feed


----------



## TrinityMom

My to do list:

Phone pest control company (done)
Phone garden services for a quote (done)
Walk through the garden with garden services so they can quote
Phone medical aid re pregnancy authorisation
Phone armed response company to confirm they've cancelled our contract
Find new armed response company
Try track down missing parcel
Write newsletter for charity gently asking people to give us money 


Eat something...feeling very nauseous


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie have you tried giving calpol with the syrienge? Nate takes it better from them

I did try giving it with a syringe but she just spat it out. We are both covered in it. I think she did get some but no idea how much.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> :yipee: It's scan day!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> Sorry Lyra is sick :nope: Have you tried breast milk to unblock her nose? Usually works well and then she may be able to feed

I'll try that, thanks Trin.


----------



## poas

Morning...Esme slept like she used to!! 6-6 :)
Essie I'm sorry to hear Lyra is poorly :( I hope the milk up nose thing works and she is soon better.
Sarachka....By my reckoning it is only 150 minutes until you get to see pinocchio again, and find out whether you are having a matroyshka or babushka (if I got that wrong, sp or meaning I apologise...it is early!) I worried I would be disappointed if it was a girl in the beginning, and by the time I went for scan I worried I would be upset if it wasn't!! I can't wait to see :)
Hayley glad you are all settling in, I moved into my house when Harri was 18months-(till then we were in the tiniest 1 bed flat you've seen!!) and it is soooo stressful but lovely to have stairs lol!
April I hope you are ok? Your last post was a little disconcerting after you have been saying you are down-I hope you are back soon and I read too deeply into this and it was something completely different xx
Morning Everyone else!!! Happy Monday!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Busy day Trin lots on your list 

Oh dear poor Essie + miss L :C


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: Weigh in I'm down 0.2, 49.1kg...I'll NEVER get to 50kg!! I'm going to buy fried breakfast equipment later and have one EVERY morning, even if I don't fancy it. And get loads of charms for my charm bracelet, that will make me heavier :cry:

Bloods good at 84 though, so that's the main thing :thumbup:

What time's The Scan today? Don't want to miss the verdict for longer than I have to, though on the whole every turtle who's had a gender scan has taken AGES to get back to the thread and tell us because they've gone off shopping for hours straight afterwards :haha: Sarachka will be shopping online from her desk at work :haha:

Happy Nearly Christmas everyone :hugs: 

:xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6::xmas7::xmas17::xmas21::xmas5::xmas3::xmas1:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello gosh its all exciting this week hey new houses,gender scans and crimbo!!
> 
> Do you ha e the whole day off to go shopping later Sez??
> 
> Why is April not goin to be on for a while is all ok??
> 
> Kit + essie Nate has slept through sat + last nite I think I hear him chatting away now in HIS OWN ROOM
> I reckon me and lee we're disturbing him tossing and turning plus the dog sleeps in ourt room she gives the odd bark now and then !
> 
> I need to post my secret santa today

:-k Hmmmm. In that case my SS hasn't arrived yet. I thought maybe it was the gift you sent me with Holly's- which in fact must just be a bonus gift :xmas12:

I posted mine ages ago so it should be safely under a tree somewhere...


----------



## HollyMonkey

That smiley of the girl making a snowman if fab, it's like a whole film for someone with an attention span as deficient as my own. Emandi's ovulation ticker was good too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good Luck Sarachka :flower:

https://assets2.notonthehighstreet.com/system/product_images/images/000/470/290/zoom_carnivore_good_luck_scan.jpg?1310746389


----------



## Sarachka

Scan is 9:20 UK time. I'll try and post ASAP but I am due to see the consultant straight after. 

I'm probably going to go shopping after work! I won't go crazy a week before the sales though, that would be silly. 

Lissy though I very much appreciate and reward the effort, babushka means grandmother lol. Malchik is boy, devochka is girl. ;-)

I'm up and showered now. Should I eat something sweet to make the baby active?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for scans! :yipee:
you wont need any fizzy/sugar i found a cup of tea before made baby active but tbh if he/she is too active then its a pain to get proper meaurements.

Freya has(dare i say it) into a lil rountine.
10 or 11-2 or 3 and then 3 or 4 until 7 and then if im extra lucky 7.30-9 :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://one-of-those-women.blogspot.com/2011/12/go-mamas.html


----------



## Crunchie

Enjoy the scan Sarah - truly amazing ..... Such a difference from 12 weeks x

Morning all 

Big hugs to poorly Lyra xzz


----------



## Mollykins

Sez, I vote :pink: ...but I've been wrong on every turtle gender prediction save my own so ... :shrug: Good luck and enjoy today. :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good news: Medical aid has approved the pregnancy - crazy that they have to :wacko: Anyway, that's a relief. I still pay for the birth up front but they should pay back almost everything. Except the doula fee. So tomorrow I will do the pre-admission at the the back up hospital and then book my 4D scan. SO hope they can do it next week when DH is on leave:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

1 hour to go = nervous tummy


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a thought whilst cleaning out the animals- that had my second :bfp: of 2011 stuck I'd be about to pop now! And had the first one stuck I'd have a small swaddled cocktail sausage watching me clean out the animals at the moment!!


----------



## Mollykins

That's wonderful news Trin! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie you may not see this but Holly LOVES her Elmo's Lift and Look book you got her!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Good news: Medical aid has approved the pregnancy - crazy that they have to :wacko: Anyway, that's a relief. I still pay for the birth up front but they should pay back almost everything. Except the doula fee. So tomorrow I will do the pre-admission at the the back up hospital and then book my 4D scan. SO hope they can do it next week when DH is on leave:happydance:

Cool! Book for the 28th like me!!


----------



## Sarachka

In car. NERVOUS


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> In car. NERVOUS

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> In car. NERVOUS

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I just had a thought whilst cleaning out the animals- that had my second :bfp: of 2011 stuck I'd be about to pop now! And had the first one stuck I'd have a small swaddled cocktail sausage watching me clean out the animals at the moment!!

I have those thoughts....clearly this is how 'twas meant to be :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Good news: Medical aid has approved the pregnancy - crazy that they have to :wacko: Anyway, that's a relief. I still pay for the birth up front but they should pay back almost everything. Except the doula fee. So tomorrow I will do the pre-admission at the the back up hospital and then book my 4D scan. SO hope they can do it next week when DH is on leave:happydance:
> 
> Cool! Book for the 28th like me!!Click to expand...

I shall try....we can be scan twinsies :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had a thought whilst cleaning out the animals- that had my second :bfp: of 2011 stuck I'd be about to pop now! And had the first one stuck I'd have a small swaddled cocktail sausage watching me clean out the animals at the moment!!
> 
> I have those thoughts....clearly this is how 'twas meant to be :hugs:Click to expand...

i had an early MC which which was awful but i look at my little girl and think she wouldnt be here:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> In car. NERVOUS

:hugs: Remember nerves and excitement feel the same physically




.....or so they say :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

everything will be perfect :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had a thought whilst cleaning out the animals- that had my second :bfp: of 2011 stuck I'd be about to pop now! And had the first one stuck I'd have a small swaddled cocktail sausage watching me clean out the animals at the moment!!
> 
> I have those thoughts....clearly this is how 'twas meant to be :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i had an early MC which which was awful but i look at my little girl and think she wouldnt be here:thumbup:Click to expand...

I do that with Holly over my first mc. Have you had some food today Clare?:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SPANNER IN THE WORKS:

My mum just phoned to tell me that when she went to bed last night the boy vibes she's had all along all disappeared and she thinks it's a girl now. :wacko: 

She may just be having a pre-scan wobble though!


----------



## Sarachka

Hiya!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> In car. NERVOUS
> 
> :hugs: Remember nerves and excitement feel the same physically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....or so they say :winkwink:Click to expand...

And hunger! Hungry tum always makes me feel nervous/excited!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just had a thought whilst cleaning out the animals- that had my second :bfp: of 2011 stuck I'd be about to pop now! And had the first one stuck I'd have a small swaddled cocktail sausage watching me clean out the animals at the moment!!
> 
> I have those thoughts....clearly this is how 'twas meant to be :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i had an early MC which which was awful but i look at my little girl and think she wouldnt be here:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I do that with Holly over my first mc. Have you had some food today Clare?:haha:Click to expand...

Don't know about Clare but I've had one slimmers choice yoghurt :wacko: Getting peckish but I don't feel like anything :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tea and biscuits anyone while we wait?


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Hiya!!!

And?????...........no Sarachka teasing now please!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

OMG..Sezi's tum will be being pummelled as we speak..she might even already know what she's having :yipee: Soooo exciting!!!!!!

A good night's sleep had :thumbup: Cara did an 11 hour sleep which was lovely but I did keep waking in the night and checking the time to see how ong she'd lasted :dohh:

Essie..poor Lyra....she's really been unlucky with the colds etc hasn't she? Still, it all builds up the immune system, not that that will make you or her feel better right now. Hope you both get some rest :hugs:

Trin..fab news about the healthcare cover :thumbup:..and relax :flower:

Clare..you're getting there my lovely, Freya's learning :awww:

Hope everyone else is doing well this cold and grey Monday morning (maybe not for Trin) 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

COME ON SEZI!!!! No fair :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!!
> 
> And?????...........no Sarachka teasing now please!Click to expand...

If she already knows then that's a pink 'hiya'!!


----------



## Essie

Sarah!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> OMG..Sezi's tum will be being pummelled as we speak..she might even already know what she's having :yipee: Soooo exciting!!!!!!
> 
> A good night's sleep had :thumbup: Cara did an 11 hour sleep which was lovely but I did keep waking in the night and checking the time to see how ong she'd lasted :dohh:
> 
> Essie..poor Lyra....she's really been unlucky with the colds etc hasn't she? Still, it all builds up the immune system, not that that will make you or her feel better right now. Hope you both get some rest :hugs:
> 
> Trin..fab news about the healthcare cover :thumbup:..and relax :flower:
> 
> Clare..you're getting there my lovely, Freya's learning :awww:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well this cold and grey Monday morning (maybe not for Trin)
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

It's so cold here that it looks like someone has smeared a thick layer of fertile cervical mucous on our velux windows


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> OMG..Sezi's tum will be being pummelled as we speak..she might even already know what she's having :yipee: Soooo exciting!!!!!!
> 
> A good night's sleep had :thumbup: Cara did an 11 hour sleep which was lovely but I did keep waking in the night and checking the time to see how ong she'd lasted :dohh:
> 
> Essie..poor Lyra....she's really been unlucky with the colds etc hasn't she? Still, it all builds up the immune system, not that that will make you or her feel better right now. Hope you both get some rest :hugs:
> 
> Trin..fab news about the healthcare cover :thumbup:..and relax :flower:
> 
> Clare..you're getting there my lovely, Freya's learning :awww:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well this cold and grey Monday morning (maybe not for Trin)
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

She has been really unlucky. None of the 'breastfed babies are healthier' here :shrug: she is awake now and we've had smiles so I think she's feeling a bit better :thumbup:

DH got sent home by his boss because he was so tired and worried about Lyra. So he's at home now too.*


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to copy this room. Why can't I? It's so cool and it CAN be done. I have a studio, it just needs a complete rethink and relook doesn't it?

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_w-H7EU9qR0w/THvKQEA96TI/AAAAAAAACW4/hr7Kn1xDYl4/s1600/sr2.bmp


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need to print out the picture and set about copying it methodically and radically. I'll ignore DH, and paint the walls turquoise if I want, and my furniture white, and put shelves up. It CAN BE DONE, why does it have to be other people who have amazing rooms and not me? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Yep it's a girl!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to copy this room. Why can't I? It's so cool and it CAN be done. I have a studio, it just needs a complete rethink and relook doesn't it?
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_w-H7EU9qR0w/THvKQEA96TI/AAAAAAAACW4/hr7Kn1xDYl4/s1600/sr2.bmp

That is LOVELY!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Kz_QkwCLqFY/SbCKLFsPGaI/AAAAAAAACaI/31lrhtcTnMg/s320/Its-A-Girl-Baby-Balloon-Bouquet.jpg

*Youpeeeee!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to copy this room. Why can't I? It's so cool and it CAN be done. I have a studio, it just needs a complete rethink and relook doesn't it?
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_w-H7EU9qR0w/THvKQEA96TI/AAAAAAAACW4/hr7Kn1xDYl4/s1600/sr2.bmp
> 
> That is LOVELY!!!Click to expand...

Isn't it just? And I'm SURE it can actually be done :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Yep it's a girl!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Kz_QkwCLqFY/SbCKLFsPGaI/AAAAAAAACaI/31lrhtcTnMg/s320/Its-A-Girl-Baby-Balloon-Bouquet.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

:haha: Mirror jinks B! Great minds and all that :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sooooooo happy for you Sarachka, not that there was much doubt over your nub! What joy!! :hugs:


----------



## Essie

:happydance: Yay :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

I saw her bits as soon as he put the wand on me but I didn't dare ask. Then at the end we had to have a good dig around as she was quite ladylike and had her legs crossed


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> :haha: Mirror jinks B! Great minds and all that :haha:

:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> I saw her bits as soon as he put the wand on me but I didn't dare ask. Then at the end we had to have a good dig around as she was quite ladylike and had her legs crossed

Tori did that too. I'm hoping for the 4D scan she forgets her lady-like ways


----------



## kit_cat

Awwwwww Sezi, I am so unbelievably happy for you!!!!!! I hope OH is equally happy. So how do you feel?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone for pink Champagne?

https://mahoganie.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/pink-champagne.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh good I can relax now and go and get some jobs done, that's so cool Sarachka :thumbup: Enjoy this wondrous day:cloud9:

https://img1.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.254809877.jpg


Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I don't really know how I feel. A bit numb!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I don't really know how I feel. A bit numb!

I know, it takes a while to sink in. Enjoy and let the gender specific shopping really begin!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats-lots of girlies :) ther harder work lol

should have stayed team yellow lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

i will have lots of prety dresses ill post when lo grows out of them if u dont mind 2nd hhand xx


----------



## Sarachka

Team yellow is a phrase not in sarachka's vocabulary!


----------



## kit_cat

:yipee: :wohoo:

I'm stupidly excited because my SS gift just arrived.:happydance: I admit I was scanning the writing to see if I could suss it out but I put it under the tree like a good girl :smug: This is the present I'm most excited about!!! Honestly, no kidding!

Thank you secret santa :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Team yellow is a phrase not in sarachka's vocabulary!

:haha: i will be looking out for pink stuff for you in the shops:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you're quids in if mine is a boy because you get all Hollinka's hand me downs!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I don't really know how I feel. A bit numb!

I felt like I'd smoked the biggest spliff in the world after my scan with Holly and wandered round the market which was near the scan place in a happy daze and bought a random fluffy stork from there and then went to the baby shop and bought pink bodies


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go and buy turquoise paint and storage boxes at the DIY store this afternoon, to start my room transformation


----------



## Sarachka

I'll post pics


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/2c4c4ce9.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/17548707.jpg


----------



## Essie

Lovely pics Sarah, thank you for posting. How're you feeling now?


----------



## babyhopes2010

beautiful xx


----------



## Sarachka

Umm
I don't really know how I'm feeling!! The tiredness of the awful night's sleep is setting in.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Umm
> I don't really know how I'm feeling!! The tiredness of the awful night's sleep is setting in.

 now i can say 'get the rest while you can' :haha: sorry:haha:
the amount of people that said that to me LOL

but yeh they were right:dohh:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka, big pink congratulations! :happydance:
She looks beautiful on your scan pictures :flower:.
I can tell you from my own experience when it comes to clothes shopping baby girls stuff is soooo much more exciting :winkwink:.
:hugs:


----------



## emandi

:yipee: for baby Alina


----------



## addie25

Hiiii!!! I am having a lazy day today.

1. Doctors at 10. I hope I get great pictures of the girls!!
2. Go rest at my moms house with the dogs!!
3. Food shopping.
4. Resting with DH

Yesterday the oddest thing happened. First, let me start by saying this has sorta happened many times be4 but not like this. I get chest pains. In one area at a time and it goes away sometimes quickly sometimes it takes over an hour. Yesterday across my entire chest I had pain like bricks on it. That is not what usually happens with my chest so I thought maybe it was the milk starting to come in or something bc I remember my mom saying when her milk came in it felt like bricks on her chest. What do you think?


----------



## addie25

A girl congrats Sarah how amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Sezi!!!!!

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pinocchio's nose has shrunk! She traded it in for a button nose :shrug: Gorge bubba Sarachka :kiss:


----------



## poas

Wahoooooooooooo I just came on to check!! Congrats Sarachka....I hope your baby likes Russian dolls...I predict a LOT of them in her future!lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have _elements_ for my new studio :happydance:

Just trekked the 6km return to the DIY store and came back with, heaped on the pushchair;

4 wicker baskets
Big tub of turquoise paint and 2 brushes
Frame for dh's present
Coloured baskets storage unit
A turquoise and white vichy wooden box
Red and white vichy adhesif vinyl


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to transform a nasty cheap ikea bookcase into a pretty storage unit :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

I wanna go SHOPPING!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

A SWEET BABY GIRL!!! CONGRATS SARAH!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm sooooooo happy for you Sarachka, not that there was much doubt over your nub! What joy!! :hugs:

da munkey knows! :smug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hodge-podge dinner tonight:
Tin of organic kidney beans marinated in viniagrette
Mushrooms stir fried in coconut oil
Seared cherry tomatoes with basalmic glaze
Mini corn and feta
cous cous
organic green
All tossed together :thumbup:

God knows what we'll have tomorrow night because that's all we have in the fridge :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm sooooooo happy for you Sarachka, not that there was much doubt over your nub! What joy!! :hugs:
> 
> da munkey knows! :smug:Click to expand...

Where are our pot/bloat pics??? Don't hold out on us!


----------



## Essie

Newbs are you having more bloods done today?


----------



## Sarachka

Tiredness has just hit me like a brick. But I will work through it and go shopping! I'll show yall what I end up getting. 

So much to do and think about, nursery furnature and bedding!!


----------



## Sarachka

*ooooh and of course, I need a new signature!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunchie said:


> Night all
> 
> Miss u jaynie pops x

:hugs: 

I'll be back soon, with a vengeance and maybe even some different :spermy: just I imagine it will be years and this round of Turtle babies will be 4 you will allllll have had one I reckon! How funny things turn out. 

I am buzzing at the :pink: on the thread. It's quite girly isn't it?


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations Sez! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie... Bloods today! :yipee: Your initial bloods were 1530-ish?


----------



## Mollykins

Who's ready for Christmas??


----------



## Mollykins

Kmteehoo! :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit :wave: B :wave: Essie :wave:


----------



## Mollykins

I wonder if I could spam an entire page via lurker...


----------



## Mollykins

:-k


----------



## Mollykins

Looking good so far..


----------



## Mollykins

:thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is not screaming...


----------



## Mollykins

The girls are not fighting....
Bliss


----------



## Mollykins

Mission accomplished. :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having such fun! I'm going to whitewash the floor at some point too!! The floorboards are all stained and rubbish in my room since we didn't have them polished to save money, just our bedroom ones we had done. And it will look cool


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's a spammer in our midst!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wish I could move furniture around, DH is going to grumble. Better make him really nice creeping bum licking dinner


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Wish I could move furniture around, DH is going to grumble. Better make him really nice creeping bum licking dinner

:sick: bum licking sounds rather unappetizing...


----------



## Mollykins

I made linguine and prosciutto frittatas and I couldn't have any! :hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> The girls are not fighting....
> Bliss

Please tell me how you got that right! I've been restraining myself from drowning the boys in the pool all day :growlmad:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Good Luck Sarachka :flower:
> 
> https://assets2.notonthehighstreet.com/system/product_images/images/000/470/290/zoom_carnivore_good_luck_scan.jpg?1310746389

Ok..who is Mags and Gary? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm having such fun! I'm going to whitewash the floor at some point too!! The floorboards are all stained and rubbish in my room since we didn't have them polished to save money, just our bedroom ones we had done. And it will look cool

That will look lovely. I toyed with the idea of whitewashing my bedroom floor but it's already polished so not sure :shrug: I like the whole summery beach house feel that it would have


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> SPANNER IN THE WORKS:
> 
> My mum just phoned to tell me that when she went to bed last night the boy vibes she's had all along all disappeared and she thinks it's a girl now. :wacko:
> 
> She may just be having a pre-scan wobble though!

:smug:


----------



## Mollykins

TrinityMom said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The girls are not fighting....
> Bliss
> 
> Please tell me how you got that right! I've been restraining myself from drowning the boys in the pool all day :growlmad:Click to expand...

I've no idea! Pure luck... the gods are smiling today I suppose. I'm sorry the boys are being poofucky. It makes life that much more difficult sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, may I send you some pics?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Sarachka :flower:
> 
> https://assets2.notonthehighstreet.com/system/product_images/images/000/470/290/zoom_carnivore_good_luck_scan.jpg?1310746389
> 
> Ok..who is Mags and Gary? :shrug:Click to expand...

They're B's other personalities. Haven't you met them yet? :tease:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> The girls are not fighting....
> Bliss
> 
> Please tell me how you got that right! I've been restraining myself from drowning the boys in the pool all day :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I've no idea! Pure luck... the gods are smiling today I suppose. I'm sorry the boys are being poofucky. It makes life that much more difficult sometimes. :hugs:Click to expand...

Especially with DH working overtime :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hiiii!!! I am having a lazy day today.
> 
> 1. Doctors at 10. I hope I get great pictures of the girls!!
> 2. Go rest at my moms house with the dogs!!
> 3. Food shopping.
> 4. Resting with DH
> 
> Yesterday the oddest thing happened. First, let me start by saying this has sorta happened many times be4 but not like this. I get chest pains. In one area at a time and it goes away sometimes quickly sometimes it takes over an hour. Yesterday across my entire chest I had pain like bricks on it. That is not what usually happens with my chest so I thought maybe it was the milk starting to come in or something bc I remember my mom saying when her milk came in it felt like bricks on her chest. What do you think?

Your milk won't come in until the babies are born addie as it's triggered by hormones. It sounds like maybe a bit of anxiety unless you're saying it's your actual boobs that hurt?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I have _elements_ for my new studio :happydance:
> 
> Just trekked the 6km return to the DIY store and came back with, heaped on the pushchair;
> 
> 4 wicker baskets
> Big tub of turquoise paint and 2 brushes
> Frame for dh's present
> Coloured baskets storage unit
> A turquoise and white vichy wooden box
> Red and white vichy adhesif vinyl

'twill be nothing less than magnificent!! Can you take before/during and after pics please? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Who's ready for Christmas??

Me :yipee: me :yipee: me :yipee:

Well, almost..still got the food to buy but that's nearer the time :thumbup: You?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Mission accomplished. :smug:

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, may I send you some pics?

Mais oui! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Who's ready for Christmas??
> 
> Me :yipee: me :yipee: me :yipee:
> 
> Well, almost..still got the food to buy but that's nearer the time :thumbup: You?Click to expand...

If no one is in labour I 'm buying the boys' presents tomorrow morning with my mom before I book my scan. Other than that, not much else to do


----------



## Mollykins

I'm pretty ready... just have some more presents to wrap. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't you know? This is *Mags and Gary* Gary's the one lying down:thumbup:

https://a3.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/124/5521360707a84dc086d3787edee03ebe/l.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

I just bought OH his present. It's a camera. You may remember I bought "us" a camera last Christmas knowing that Cara was coming along...well we hate it :haha: It's not user friendly at all. He doesn't know I've bought another one. It is, for us, a really expensive one but the main attraction was that it doesn't have that really annoying time lapse between when you press to take the picture, and when the digi cam actually takes the pic..I bet you know what I mean. The amount of precious smiles and cheeky grins I've missed because of this is unbelievable!


----------



## Mollykins

Sounds like a good buy Kit! Hope he likes it. :thumbup: In addition to my OH's other gifts, I'm giving him some coupons... :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've nearly finished dh's picture, then got to wrap his other bits and bobs. My family I won't be seeing until Jan if at all so less rush there. 

I'm going to go and sit in my room and think. Think very hard about furniture configurations :-k

https://edu.glogster.com/media/5/28/84/49/28844947.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sounds like a good buy Kit! Hope he likes it. :thumbup: In addition to my OH's other gifts, I'm giving him some coupons... :blush:

That dot dot dot at the end looks dubious, are they coupons for your body? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There's an idea, my dh would love some sex coupons (just for with me of course :sulk:) and on presentation of them he gets a BJ or whatever to the value of the coupon. What a romantic gift!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

No one loves me because I haven't got my SS yet :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> There's an idea, my dh would love some sex coupons (just for with me of course :sulk:) and on presentation of them he gets a BJ or whatever to the value of the coupon. What a romantic gift!! :haha:

That's exactly what they are! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> There's an idea, my dh would love some sex coupons (just for with me of course :sulk:) and on presentation of them he gets a BJ or whatever to the value of the coupon. What a romantic gift!! :haha:
> 
> That's exactly what they are! :haha:Click to expand...

You cheeky minx you :sex:


----------



## Mollykins

B, one of the coupons is the biggie... "_I am at your mercy for 24 (consecutive) hours. I will do what ever you wish without complaint or question. _" ...I feel I may live to regret that one. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't you know? This is *Mags and Gary* Gary's the one lying down:thumbup:
> 
> https://a3.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/124/5521360707a84dc086d3787edee03ebe/l.jpg

I love Gary's gelled hair..it's divine :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, one of the coupons is the biggie... "_I am at your mercy for 24 (consecutive) hours. I will do what ever you wish without complaint or question. _" ...I feel I may live to regret that one. :haha:

OMG I'd never give my dh a coupon like that, he'd get me to do 24hrs housework :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> B, one of the coupons is the biggie... "_I am at your mercy for 24 (consecutive) hours. I will do what ever you wish without complaint or question. _" ...I feel I may live to regret that one. :haha:

Oh my word Molly....I think my OH would make me watch 24 hours of sport :wacko:


----------



## emandi

Trin :flower:, can you please give me advice?
Had antenatal today and asked MW if and when i can start drinking raspberry leaf tea. She said she doesn't know much about aromatherapy (strange woman :loopy:). I had c-section with Emily, don't know if that matters ... :shrug:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm having such fun! I'm going to whitewash the floor at some point too!! The floorboards are all stained and rubbish in my room since we didn't have them polished to save money, just our bedroom ones we had done. And it will look cool
> 
> That will look lovely. I toyed with the idea of whitewashing my bedroom floor but it's already polished so not sure :shrug: I like the whole summery beach house feel that it would haveClick to expand...

Yes I reckon it will be lovely in the summer, and even in the winter it will give it an icy brightness which isn't unpleasant. Quite excited about the turquoise, bit scared too though, won't show Dh until it's too late:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Knowing my OH he will probably demand that straighten my hair and wear pig tails all day. Along with a spontaneous mid day bj and favourite meals plus homemade cinnamon rolls, etc. etc. Huh... My OH is such a man. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, one of the coupons is the biggie... "_I am at your mercy for 24 (consecutive) hours. I will do what ever you wish without complaint or question. _" ...I feel I may live to regret that one. :haha:
> 
> Oh my word Molly....I think my OH would make me watch 24 hours of sport :wacko:Click to expand...

Even worse, golf for you!! :haha:


----------



## emandi

Forgot to mention baby is head down yipee:) and my bump is measuring 34cm.
Very pleased :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> No one loves me because I haven't got my SS yet :cry:

Me neither :nope: But then my ss hasn't gotten her's either...I blame the SA postal service


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just ate 5 rashers of bacon by a mistake, I didn't realise it was 7:30pm and thus dinner time :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi - that's good news about baby being head down! :thumbup:
Not sure about the tea... I had some when I was 2 days overdue and went into la our the next day... Unsure if the tea can take credit though. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, one of the coupons is the biggie... "_I am at your mercy for 24 (consecutive) hours. I will do what ever you wish without complaint or question. _" ...I feel I may live to regret that one. :haha:
> 
> Oh my word Molly....I think my OH would make me watch 24 hours of sport :wacko:Click to expand...

mine would make me stop talking! apparently i do too much of it! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Trin :flower:, can you please give me advice?
> Had antenatal today and asked MW if and when i can start drinking raspberry leaf tea. She said she doesn't know much about aromatherapy (strange woman :loopy:). I had c-section with Emily, don't know if that matters ... :shrug:.

I recommend the capsules rather than the tea and you can start taking now :thumbup: Start with 2 a day for a week then gradually increase to 8 a day


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, one of the coupons is the biggie... "_I am at your mercy for 24 (consecutive) hours. I will do what ever you wish without complaint or question. _" ...I feel I may live to regret that one. :haha:
> 
> OMG I'd never give my dh a coupon like that, he'd get me to do 24hrs housework :wacko:Click to expand...

While wearing only tax return documents :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Forgot to mention baby is head down yipee:) and my bump is measuring 34cm.
> Very pleased :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ahhh perfect little man :cloud9: How are you feeling? Is it still dragging in?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie... Bloods today! :yipee: Your initial bloods were 1530-ish?

yep! i get results tomorrow! i won't be worry free unless they are at least 6000 give or take a couple hundred


----------



## Sarachka

My shopping. I was very good

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b389cecb.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello I wrote out a massive post and lost it poofuck!

What I was basically saying was congratulations on the PINK news! :D

Yay Clare for routine good girl Freya 

And have you all received your cards and parcels?xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm sooooooo happy for you Sarachka, not that there was much doubt over your nub! What joy!! :hugs:
> 
> da munkey knows! :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Where are our pot/bloat pics??? Don't hold out on us!Click to expand...

it deflated! :nope: i had a little belly for a few days and i was going to take a pic this morning but this is the 1st morning i woke up and looked normal! :dohh:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Trin :flower:, can you please give me advice?
> Had antenatal today and asked MW if and when i can start drinking raspberry leaf tea. She said she doesn't know much about aromatherapy (strange woman :loopy:). I had c-section with Emily, don't know if that matters ... :shrug:.
> 
> I recommend the capsules rather than the tea and you can start taking now :thumbup: Start with 2 a day for a week then gradually increase to 8 a dayClick to expand...

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Those are lovely Sarah *cloud 9* sm$iley here!


----------



## new mummy2010

Turtle party tonight woohoooo


----------



## new mummy2010

We need addie,ginge,april too


----------



## poas

sez is the basket from tkmaxx? i looked at one identical a few days ago and sulked as it was only nborn or 0-3...baby on lap cant type back in bit x


----------



## TrinityMom

Those clothes are so sweet. I love the leopard print :cloud9:

I want to make peanut butter fudge!


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> sez is the basket from tkmaxx? i looked at one identical a few days ago and sulked as it was only nborn or 0-3...baby on lap cant type back in bit x

Yep. It's a really good set. Blanket, booties, hat, leggings, two tops or vests and the nice basket for £14!


----------



## TrinityMom

Wow! There are a lot of us online!
https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-merv/crowd.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Everyone's come out for my pink party!


----------



## babyhopes2010

isnt that like all off us on here :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Everyone's come out for my pink party!

Yep, even me....but now I am off to bed

Goodnight all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

:blue:I want another baby


----------



## addie25

Both girls are doing well!! :happydance::happydance: One moved head down and one has her head by my ribs. I can't wait till my next appointment. I didn't get any pictures this time. Apparently I will be going to see a high risk doctor monthly and he will do very detailed scans and my regular doctor will be checking me monthly for growth and weight and such. Nothing is wrong with the girls or the pregnancy, everyone having multiples around 20 weeks starts going to a high risk doctor because they can monitor you and the babies better. How was everyones day?


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> :blue:I want another baby

Are you thinking of having another one??


----------



## addie25

Sarah I love all the little girl outfits you got!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh yeah meant to report on my consultant appointment. He is discharging me back to the GP bc of the LLETZ cervix thingy but wants to see me again @ 36 weeks due to my long history of anxiety and depression.

He said for me to get a smear at about "delivery plus six"
Weeks or months?! I'm guessing the last thing I want up there is a spatula 6 wks after birth?!?


----------



## Sarachka

Oh yeah Bethany what was that theory about placenta position? Mine is at the front apparently


----------



## Mollykins

I think I could easily go the rest of my life without having another baby. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH has moved some of the furniture away from my wall and I've started painting turquoise :yipee:


----------



## poas

Theoretically Addie, yes I am thinking about it-but logic,my reproductive organs and oh say no.
I think I'd want one less if it was more easily available iykwim?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge clobber! Love the polka dotties!!! :happydance: My placenta's at the front too, dunno really, heard that left was a girl and right was a boy :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

No sorry mine's at the back, posterieur!


----------



## Mollykins

Found a framed quote that read....

Scotch...
Because one doesn't solve the world's problems over white wine.


----------



## Mollykins

My placenta with Leo was on the left...


----------



## Mollykins

YYay for painting B!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm really excited about my SS person opening the present I got her, and really hope she's not disappointed. It's a challenging gift. I think she'll like it though

Back to painting...........


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> YYay for painting B!

Thanks! I told DH not to ask questions but just move furniture around to where I tell him too! :bodyb: He likes my new craft shelf, former crappy bookshelf, already though :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

When I think of you B, its in colours of turquoise, blues, and sea greens...


----------



## poas

Still no ss for moi...think I'll sit in the corner and cry...


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Still no ss for moi...think I'll sit in the corner and cry...

Awwwww :hugs::hugs: Mine didn't arrive yet either. Don't worry they will come :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Attached Files:







Leo1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addie25

Loveeeeee the tree pic!!!!!!!! Look how many gifts!!!!


----------



## poas

Beautiful Molly


----------



## addie25

omggggggg beautiful pictures!!!!!!!!!! These turtle babies are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies. Please excuse the messy coffee table.. :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think I could easily go the rest of my life without having another baby. :shrug:

Understandable, particularly as you have 3. I, on the other hand need to give serious considerations to my future family plans. Only child? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

So since cutting out dairy my ickle boy is so happy and content... he laughed for OH while I was in another room doing laundry. :) :( 


Why is April gone?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I could easily go the rest of my life without having another baby. :shrug:
> 
> Understandable, particularly as you have 3. I, on the other hand need to give serious considerations to my future family plans. Only child? :shrug:Click to expand...

I told OH that pregnancy and child birth is the easy part... I could do that again but the attempt to split focus with 4 little ruffians? I'm not so sure I could handle that. Plus, think of the laundry! :shock: 

Ooo good point Kit! How are you feeling about adding another wee one to your ickle family?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I could easily go the rest of my life without having another baby. :shrug:
> 
> Understandable, particularly as you have 3. I, on the other hand need to give serious considerations to my future family plans. Only child? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I told OH that pregnancy and child birth is the easy part... I could do that again but the attempt to split focus with 4 little ruffians? I'm not so sure I could handle that. Plus, think of the laundry! :shock:
> 
> Ooo good point Kit! How are you feeling about adding another wee one to your ickle family?Click to expand...

Yes, the whole making the baby from start to finish is comparatively easy (although I don't relish the thought of being pregnant again at all) but right now, the biggest reason for me to think of having another would be so that Cara was not an only child. I think there are many lessons to be learned from having siblings and also, it's company..solidarity if you will. :-k


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> :blue:I want another baby

Me too.


----------



## Essie

We've been to the doctors again this evening. Lyra had a high temp last night (up to 38.9) and has been miserable most of the day. We rang and they asked us to come in. He checked her over and said she seems okay but to bring in a urine sample tomorrow morning, just to cover all bases. He said if her temp spikes again in the night to go to a&e/out of hours doctors. She's just had a good feed and is now sleeping so I'm hoping we'll have a better night tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## addie25

I think having a sibling is very nice. They have someone to bond with and share experiences with. I am done having children after the girls are born. As we all know my fear during pregnancy is 2 much and on top of that I would have to have all the shots and procedures, removal of eggs, waiting to get cvs test done then waiting to make sure they are healthy. It is 2 much to think of. I feel blessed with my 2 girls. My mom keeps saying I will change my mind but she doesn't get how hard IVF is and she doesn't realize how scared I am constantly that something is going to go wrong. For me pregnancy is the hard part I can't wait till they are here. I will feel like I have more control and can't wait to enjoy them and watch them grow!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Big hugs Lyra. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> We've been to the doctors again this evening. Lyra had a high temp last night (up to 38.9) and has been miserable most of the day. We rang and they asked us to come in. He checked her over and said she seems okay but to bring in a urine sample tomorrow morning, just to cover all bases. He said if her temp spikes again in the night to go to a&e/out of hours doctors. She's just had a good feed and is now sleeping so I'm hoping we'll have a better night tonight. Fingers crossed.

Poor baby :nope: Maybe there's a bit of a virus underlying which is why she's been ill a few times recently? I hope she turns the corner very soon :hugs:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Big hugs Lyra. :hugs:

Thanks Addie. Glad all is good with the girls.


----------



## Mollykins

Siblings are good. As you said Kit, companionship and lessons learned. I think another important factor to siblings is that when you and your DH die as we all eventually do, you children will have each other to lean on and support, someone else who knows just how bad it hurts... Couldn't imagine going through that kind of loss alone.


Sorry, I suppose that was a rather dark thought....


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, I understand why you wouldn't want to go through all this again. :hugs: You are so strong for it. :flower:

Aww poor Lyra... Poor Mummy too! Give the baby a cuddle and the mum a cuppa :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I think having a sibling is very nice. They have someone to bond with and share experiences with. I am done having children after the girls are born. As we all know my fear during pregnancy is 2 much and on top of that I would have to have all the shots and procedures, removal of eggs, waiting to get cvs test done then waiting to make sure they are healthy. It is 2 much to think of. I feel blessed with my 2 girls. My mom keeps saying I will change my mind but she doesn't get how hard IVF is and she doesn't realize how scared I am constantly that something is going to go wrong. For me pregnancy is the hard part I can't wait till they are here. I will feel like I have more control and can't wait to enjoy them and watch them grow!!!!!!

I can totally understand why you feel the way you feel addie after everything :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I can weigh in on this... I am an only child and I have always enjoyed and preferred it. I have not once (even as a kid) wanted siblings. My parents asked me when I was five if I wanted any and I said NO - I even remember having that conversation! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Not to say siblings are bad (duh) but that I don't feel I suffered for not having any :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Siblings are good. As you said Kit, companionship and lessons learned. I think another important factor to siblings is that when you and your DH die as we all eventually do, you children will have each other to lean on and support, someone else who knows just how bad it hurts... Couldn't imagine going through that kind of loss alone.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I suppose that was a rather dark thought....

Yeah, it's reality though.


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for understanding that one Kit. :)

Another perk to siblings? Nieces and nephews! None of my bratty little siblings :winkwink: have had any children yet... I can't wait!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Not to say siblings are bad (duh) but that I don't feel I suffered for not having any :thumbup:

Thanks Luna. That's interesting. My friend has a little girl who's 10. For the last 5 years, she's been asking my friend if she can "please, please, please, please (you get the picture)" have a brother or sister. It's got to be down to personality I suppose :shrug: Alas, by the time Cara is old enough to have that conversation with me, I'll be too old to think about having any more.


----------



## Mollykins

England didn't jump on the Christmas tree band wagon until Queen Victoria put up a tree in Windsor Castle in 1848


----------



## addie25

Not everyone wants siblings I can understand enjoying being the only child. It can be relaxing and peaceful when you are the only child. I do not like full attention on me so I like having siblings to split the focus. DH brothers moved away so now he is starting to see what it would be like as an only child bc his moms focus is on us all the time since we live near her and it is hard. 

I loved having siblings personally but only because I had lovely siblings that loved playing with me. We would wait up for santa together and they would run in my room at 1am when it snowed to tell me to get up and look out the window. We just had a blast!! I am rambling but just little memories like that make me smile and I can't wait to see how my girls are with each other./


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thanks for understanding that one Kit. :)
> 
> Another perk to siblings? Nieces and nephews! None of my bratty little siblings :winkwink: have had any children yet... I can't wait!

I thought I wouldn't have any nieces/nephews on my side as my older sister always maintained she never wanted children..until Iona appeared in April :happydance: We have 5 nephews and one niece on OH's side and as much as I love them, it's not quite the same as your own sibling's children if you know what I mean? That sounds awful doesn't it :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> England didn't jump on the Christmas tree band wagon until Queen Victoria put up a tree in Windsor Castle in 1848

Who knew?? :shrug:

I'm so glad happy Leo has emerged from his dairy haze :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I agree it is really based on the child's personality. If I only had one baby I would have done IVF again even tho it was so hard and I am so scared all the time because I want my child to have a sibling since I loved it so much. So glad it is 2 at once so I don't have to do it again and they can enjoy each other!!!!


----------



## addie25

I agree kit it is not the same. I will be so excited with my BIL's have kids but when my brothers have kids I will be even more excited!! I have always wanted to know what their kids would look like and so on you know. They are my brothers and I can't wait to welcome their kids into the world!!


----------



## kit_cat

Lissy..you started a very thought provoking debate with your comment about wanting another bebe :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

It's definitely not the same... Of course, my OH only has one sibling and I absolutely despise said sibling (unfortunately) so when/if a babe come from her... I can't say I'd be excited. Just goes to show it truly depends on the relationship you have...


----------



## babyhopes2010

i want another one :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

So Elina might be back in contention


----------



## Mollykins

So... does everyone know that there is DAIRY in chocolate! 

:sad2:


----------



## Mollykins

Oops! Double post!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> So... does everyone know that there is DAIRY in chocolate!
> 
> :sad2:

So sad you had to tell us twice :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So Elina might be back in contention

Ah, is that a change in spelling though?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i want another one :yipee:

:) Excellent!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> It's definitely not the same... Of course, my OH only has one sibling and I absolutely despise said sibling (unfortunately) so when/if a babe come from her... I can't say I'd be excited. Just goes to show it truly depends on the relationship you have...

Oh that's sad Molly :(


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> i want another one :yipee:

Soon?


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> It's definitely not the same... Of course, my OH only has one sibling and I absolutely despise said sibling (unfortunately) so when/if a babe come from her... I can't say I'd be excited. Just goes to show it truly depends on the relationship you have...
> 
> Oh that's sad Molly :(Click to expand...

I know. It's so complicated but it can't be helped.


----------



## Sarachka

I always preferred elina to alina but OH didn't. Now he might be changing his mind


----------



## kit_cat

Well ladies..I'm off for an early night. Catch you all tomorrow my lovelies.

Sezi..congratulations again on your daughter...so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Packing up painting for the night...work in progress pics! Tested a corner of floor :thumbup: Going to whitewash my animal cages too (3rd pic) :happydance: I recommend the Hi-Trek pushchair for anyone who wants to visit DIY stores:haha: Walked 3kms like that today, hope I haven't done the chassis in- not the first time either! And pic of fertile cm on our windows this morning

I'll post before and after of bookcase tomorrow- paint is still drying...
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4









020.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4









021.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









014.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 5









003.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> When I think of you B, its in colours of turquoise, blues, and sea greens...

That's interesting because I'm completely a reds, pinks and raspberry shades person! I always chose the pinky red shade of stuff!! Don't want pink walls in my studio though:haha:

The death arguement was the one that persuaded dh to make his 4th kid, since otherwise at my death Holly will be alone. But dh has lost his sister already so there's 500 million perspectives on the thing, I was just plugging what I could. I have only-child friends and they said it was fine, and Holly has 2 half brothers, but for me it was a purely selfish and intense desire:shrug: No more after this one though, for reasons of GD and 5 children for DH being unthinkably awful for him!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night night everyone, beddy byes for me. Sweet pink dreams Sarachka :cloud9:

:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

B! Your room looks fantastic already! I admire your motivation! You saw what you wanted and you went for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

That's a beautious name Sez. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just had an idea in bed, I could cover all my books in pretty paper too so they look jolly on the shelf and just write the title on the spine

Right must go to sleep now and not get up in the night to decorate :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Lunes, it's a COMPLETE TIP at the moment :wacko: But I'm enthused!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Or I could make knitted book covers :rofl:


----------



## Crunchie

Missed the Turtle party it seems ! 

I will join in anyway - I do want another baby, I would like to have a baby at full term next though ! 
But when ? DH wants it to be sooner rather than later.... I agree but I also want to enjoy LC for a while .... But I will also be team YELLOW again lol
Soooooo what's the best age gap?????


----------



## Mollykins

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> When I think of you B, its in colours of turquoise, blues, and sea greens...
> 
> That's interesting because I'm completely a reds, pinks and raspberry shades person! I always chose the pinky red shade of stuff!! Don't want pink walls in my studio though:haha:
> 
> The death arguement was the one that persuaded dh to make his 4th kid, since otherwise at my death Holly will be alone. But dh has lost his sister already so there's 500 million perspectives on the thing, I was just plugging what I could. I have only-child friends and they said it was fine, and Holly has 2 half brothers, but for me it was a purely selfish and intense desire:shrug: No more after this one though, for reasons of GD and 5 children for DH being unthinkably awful for him!Click to expand...

I think its because of how you describe swimming... especially In the ocean.


----------



## Mollykins

Crunch, my girls are 21 months apart... I feel that its a good age difference. I fell with my second when my oldest turned 1. They are very close and I believe that part of it is due to their age difference; they are on similar developments... or at least not leaps and bounds from each other. My oldest is 6 and reading chapter books. My second is 4 and reading by the "sound it out" method. They help each other, challenge each other, aggravate each other, lol. I love it.... however, I do fear for the teens. "She stole my toy!" will turn into "she stole my best dress!" Etc


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Missed the Turtle party it seems !
> 
> I will join in anyway - I do want another baby, I would like to have a baby at full term next though !
> But when ? DH wants it to be sooner rather than later.... I agree but I also want to enjoy LC for a while .... But I will also be team YELLOW again lol
> Soooooo what's the best age gap?????

I was talking to my friend about age gaps. Her children are 14 months apart, which would be like me getting pregnant now. there's 25 months between my brother and I, and there's six years between DH and his sister. I think I'd like a gap of 1-2 years.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Up early and done a second paint of coat on the corner of my room so DH could shove the rabbit cage back in before he went to work :thumbup:

I too would have liked a gap of 1 to 2 yrs but alas, 2yrs 4months it will have to be! That's cool too though, don't think it makes much difference to her or me or the baby
:shrug: 

Off to have egg and sausage on toast then muesli then go and paint loads more stuff in the studio....

Oh my it's BETHANY'S BANANA DAY!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I declare today an International Banana Holiday!! You need not go to work and no babies will scream or vomit


https://cafr.wordans.com/wordansfiles/images/2009/8/9/21364/21364_340.jpg?1258088400


----------



## poas

Morning...Esme did eleven and a half hrs,2nd night running-SHE'S BACK!!!WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning

Baby born at 3:43 this morning, got home at 7 off to do xmas shopping and hospital booking, then see patients :wacko:
I need COFFEE!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Yay for banana day B. :dance:

Oh Trin, that's a rough set of hours you are working. Get some java in you mama.:winkwink:

11.5 hours?? ... :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My banana represents my last week of team yellow :happydance:

I'm actually just mixing paint to make a pale yellow to paint my work bench, in honour of my banana!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> So... does everyone know that there is DAIRY in chocolate!
> 
> :sad2:

Dark chocolate has no dairy - I know this from my vegan days. And you can make really nice truffles with dark chocolate and coconut cream :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Way to go Esme!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> When I think of you B, its in colours of turquoise, blues, and sea greens...
> 
> That's interesting because I'm completely a reds, pinks and raspberry shades person! I always chose the pinky red shade of stuff!! Don't want pink walls in my studio though:haha:Click to expand...

*Molly, those are MY colours!!*

I'm all about da blues.

*Despite that, this morning I have a wonderfully PINK signature!!*


----------



## Sarachka

*BA NA NA day!
*

https://www.lizaphoenix.com/cute/graphics/monkey_love.gif

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4518238115_9a61845f9b.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

I was EXTRA tired last night. I've woken up this morning feeling like a truck hit me in my sleep. I think yesterday's excitement was just too much for me. OH tried the "well he didn't say 100% sure it was a girl" and so I had to explain to him that they never say 100%, and I'm a crazy internet researcher and I KNOW what I saw on the screen and on the picture we got. That's a lily not a willy, as Clare would say!


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance:HAPPY BANANA DAY!!!:happydance:


----------



## Essie

Happy Banana day!! https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/funny/2/banana.gif


----------



## Essie

Well done Esme. Glad she seems back on track Lissy.


----------



## Essie

This post comes to you from an iPad. DH sister is here and she bought DH and iPad for Christmas! She had a big win at a casino at the weekend so she's been able to splash out on gifts this year. Lyra got some lovely clothes. It's such am extravagant gift I feel kind of guilty that we can't afford to get her anything big. We've had to really scale down on Christmas this year and stretch the pennies. The book I've bought for DH doesn't look like much now. 

Right I must go and try to catch a urine sample from Lyra to take to the doctors :wacko:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> My banana represents my last week of team yellow :happydance:
> 
> I'm actually just mixing paint to make a pale yellow to paint my work bench, in honour of my banana!

What if baby has his/her legs crossed? Wasn't a problem for us as Lyra had her legs wide open in the most unladylike fashion, but one of my friends had to stay team yellow because baby kept her legs firmly shut. I was thinking yesterday I hope that didn't happen for Sarah.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My banana represents my last week of team yellow :happydance:
> 
> I'm actually just mixing paint to make a pale yellow to paint my work bench, in honour of my banana!
> 
> What if baby has his/her legs crossed? Wasn't a problem for us as Lyra had her legs wide open in the most unladylike fashion, but one of my friends had to stay team yellow because baby kept her legs firmly shut. I was thinking yesterday I hope that didn't happen for Sarah.Click to expand...

Easy peasy, I go back in after my lunch or the next day for another scan with uncrossed legs:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> When I think of you B, its in colours of turquoise, blues, and sea greens...
> 
> That's interesting because I'm completely a reds, pinks and raspberry shades person! I always chose the pinky red shade of stuff!! Don't want pink walls in my studio though:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> *Molly, those are MY colours!!*
> 
> I'm all about da blues.
> 
> *Despite that, this morning I have a wonderfully PINK signature!!*Click to expand...


Oh my I can't wait to find out now for the siggy options!!:happydance: I love yours, another good film for me to watch! Hope I can find a moving one like that!

Yes I thought that about the colours- if we were sisters we'd be Snow white and Rose red!

Oooo wonder if Holly's going to have a Hansel for her Gretal or a Rose Red!!

Many exclamation marks today!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now ladies I'll have you know I'm going to hang my tools on my wall above my workbench :wohoo: But mine will look WAY prettier than these ones :wohoo:

Having such a lovely time painting walls and furniture-bit annoying that it needs 2 coats of the turquoise with 12hrs between them. Oh well, patience is a virtue. I'm going to make curtains next week if the painting's finished :yipee: Something really quaint (and cheap!) like gingham I reckon


https://offline.cooperatives-uk.coop/live/images/cme_resources/Public/Tools-on-Wall.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

IDEA!!!!

For my curtains!! Wouldn't it look so pretty and original if I bought some cheap white ready made curtains and then ordered a load of buttons like these and sewed them here and there over the curtains?!!!

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3642/3500073787_188505b35b.jpg

I'll check with my mum, she might have a fabric button maker like the thing below! And if she hasn't maybe I NEED ONE FOR CHRISTMAS!!!:happydance:

https://www.americanbuttonmachines.com/Fabric_Machine_sm.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, :coffee: break over, back to the decorating....


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya weighs 12lb 4 :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya weighs 12lb 4 :shock:

Ahhhh bless her ! Lauren was 8lbs at 5 weeks but it's all relative x she is 13lbs 7 now


----------



## Sarachka

I was worried about the legs being crossed so I even looked up private scan prices at the weekend. She did have her legs quite crossed but by the time we left the sonographer was sure it was a girl. I'd totally have had to book private scan if we didn't find out yesterday


----------



## Essie

Sample sent to doctors. Theyll ring if there is anything but I couldnt smell anything so I'll be surprised if it is a uti. She seems much better today. A little cough and a sticky eye but apart from that almost back to normal. 

What is everyone doing today? We are going over to my mums later. Currently me, Lyra and SIL are watching Jerry Springer :wacko: I need to wrap some presents and make some cupcakes for my friend who is visiting tomorrow.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I was worried about the legs being crossed so I even looked up private scan prices at the weekend. She did have her legs quite crossed but by the time we left the sonographer was sure it was a girl. I'd totally have had to book private scan if we didn't find out yesterday

I was hoping it didn't happen to you. Glad your girl was happy to show you. I was still paranoid that Lyra would come out as a boy!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning!

How are we all??

I don't really know what to do today :-k B..want a hand decorating?

I am away tomorrow and Thursday with work so OH is on his own with Cara :shock: She's slept very well the last 2 nights so I'm hoping she'll stay on an even keel for him. If not, well, it's nothing I've not been dealing with for almost 6 months now, so he'll gain an appreciation of the difference between having a disturbed sleep (him) and actually being up in the night (me) He thinks they're the same at the moment :haha:

So...happy Tuesday's everyone :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..glad Lyra seems better today :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Hello! How was everybody's weekends anything exciting happen!? I couldn't manage to get on yesterday as I have now started my big boy dissertation! Crazy times! I also tried to go to sleep at 11 last night and got exactly 0 sleep apparantly baby reed is getting stronger and stronger and her kicks kept me awake! I had breakfast with dave at 6:30 then went back to bed at 8:30 to try and squeeze some sleepies but I still don't feel better for the extra 2 hours sleep! But I am going shopping with my mum and brother today and then were getting tea so I am totally freaking excited for that! :)

Awww kit I'm actually quite excited for you to leave cara with oh I think it will be a fun experience for them both! I can't wait to let dave be in charge one day! It would be great to be a fly on the wall!!!! 

Essie glad Lyra is feeling better! Wouldn't want her to be down in the dumps for her first Christmas!

Oh Jesus sarah it's a girl! How amazing! :happydance: did you have any inkling at all? I think everyone worries tht they will still come out the opposite sex! Did u buy some lovely things yesterday for her? 

Anyway hi everybody else!!!!! I'm going to get breakfast? Lunch?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning!
> 
> How are we all??
> 
> I don't really know what to do today :-k B..want a hand decorating?
> 
> I am away tomorrow and Thursday with work so OH is on his own with Cara :shock: She's slept very well the last 2 nights so I'm hoping she'll stay on an even keel for him. If not, well, it's nothing I've not been dealing with for almost 6 months now, so he'll gain an appreciation of the difference between having a disturbed sleep (him) and actually being up in the night (me) He thinks they're the same at the moment :haha:
> 
> So...happy Tuesday's everyone :hugs:

Have a lazy day snuggling Cara :thumbup: this is what my DH experienced on Sunday night when Lyra was ill. Normally he doesn't even wake in the night, I just get up feed her/cuddle her and then he says "she was really settled last night". The doctor we saw yesterday told him he looked awful, and asked if he was safe to be at work! 

Hope Cara will be good for her daddy and they'll have a nice time together. How is she doing with her bedtime feed now, you said a few weeks ago about her screaming when he tried to feed her.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm knocking off for lunch and will continue painting this evening since Holly has reached her boredom threshold of watching mummy paint- she thought it was fabulous at first but the novelty has worn off now! So come over at say 6pm Kit with your dungarees and headscarf on :thumbup:

I'll post some pics of this morning's progress...


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the bookcase before and after- my books are now half in the garage, the ones I don't look at, and the others are on the main bookcase in the studio. Yet to fill those baskets with stuff...
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> How are we all??
> 
> I don't really know what to do today :-k B..want a hand decorating?
> 
> I am away tomorrow and Thursday with work so OH is on his own with Cara :shock: She's slept very well the last 2 nights so I'm hoping she'll stay on an even keel for him. If not, well, it's nothing I've not been dealing with for almost 6 months now, so he'll gain an appreciation of the difference between having a disturbed sleep (him) and actually being up in the night (me) He thinks they're the same at the moment :haha:
> 
> So...happy Tuesday's everyone :hugs:
> 
> Have a lazy day snuggling Cara :thumbup: this is what my DH experienced on Sunday night when Lyra was ill. Normally he doesn't even wake in the night, I just get up feed her/cuddle her and then he says "she was really settled last night". The doctor we saw yesterday told him he looked awful, and asked if he was safe to be at work!
> 
> Hope Cara will be good for her daddy and they'll have a nice time together. How is she doing with her bedtime feed now, you said a few weeks ago about her screaming when he tried to feed her.Click to expand...

I think a lazy snuggle day sounds quite nice..maybe we'll get a breath of fresh air after lunch :thumbup: 

OH used to say things like your DH..how settled Cara had been etc but I'd contradict him most times by saying "well, if up 3 times is settled then yes she was" so now he just asks how she was in the morning :haha:

In regards to the bedtime feeds, I do most of them but the ones that OH has done have gone better..I think it was just a phase but it really knocked his confidence with her at the time.


----------



## x-ginge-x

My SS has been sent but none received as of yet...... :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is my woodworking bench, before and after. (And first coat of turquoise has gone up on the wall behind) I thought pale banana yellow would go nicely in the spirit of my new colourful empire
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I whitewashed my animal cages to lighten them up a bit...

A good morn's work, going to finish DH's pressie this afternoon and play with Holly:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kit_cat

Wow..most impressive and beautiful transformations taking place in the Teflon household! I'm also impressed at how quickly you've done it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just decided that above my work bench I'm going to cover some tin cans with pretty fabric and mount them like this and keep pencil, rubber, tapemeasure, small pliers, rulers, jacksaw blades etc etc in them... Instead of shelves. I couldn't use them for wool like in the pic, unless I had 4 million tins :haha:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2789/4501474758_51a878a726.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Wow..most impressive and beautiful transformations taking place in the Teflon household! I'm also impressed at how quickly you've done it!

Thanks, it seems to be taking ages from where I am!! Did start painting at 7 this morning though!!


----------



## cassie04

B you are amazing! :thumbup: look at you go! absolutly wonderful!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Cassie :hugs:


----------



## Essie

B I love it! I'm very impressed, would you like to work your magic on my house?


----------



## Essie

I bought my auntie some wool for Christmas and I found it all unravelled over the living room. The dog got it :growlmad: more Christmas shopping for me now!


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> I bought my auntie some wool for Christmas and I found it all unravelled over the living room. The dog got it :growlmad: more Christmas shopping for me now!

:growlmad: urgh! how annoying :dohh: i know i hate whe your organised and things get messes up making you hve to start all over again! if its any consolation im going to the Metro centre (i dont know if you know but its like the biggest shopping centre in the country) and it will be heaving! eeeeek


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B I love it! I'm very impressed, would you like to work your magic on my house?

Well I have loads to do on our house still- DH has been wondering when I'll get round to doing our staircase and I recently told him that I can't very well do it now I'm pregnant can I:shrug:- fortunately he seems to have forgotten I said that:haha:


----------



## cassie04

Essie and Lyra you sweet little things! I just got your card and letter! Thank you so much it was lovely of you!


----------



## babyhopes2010

hayley and crunch have ur parcels arrived :)


----------



## addie25

I have onions today!!!!!!!!!!

My cat just jumped on my stomach!! :dohh: I now have a pillow on it. I am sure that didn't cause any issues she is 9 pounds and landed with one foot on the area baby B is on.


----------



## Crunchie

Adddddiiieeeee 
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/twins-bags/twins-bag-pink-butterflies


----------



## Mollykins

Where's Newbie? I'm pretty sure we due some levels are we not? My brain feels a bit addled at the moment... 

B, you amaze me dear. Wish I was there to help it would ve so much fun. The girls could play with Holly and you could playing Leo while telling me what needed to be moved/rearranged etc. :thumbup:


Kit, enjoy your snuggle with a chance of air after lunch day with little miss. :hugs: 

Cassie, you are such a busy bee! But you need more sleep my dear.


Me? Well, after a night of not enough sleep with Leo, I put him on his changing table about 10 mins ago and he promptly fell asleep. So, I buckled him in and sat down next to him so as to be ready when he awakes. How desperate am I? :sleep:


----------



## addie25

So cute crunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Did you get your bag from there??


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, love your new siggy. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarah, love your new siggy. :thumbup:

Thanks. It is only temporary though until I can come up with something better


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Mollz- with you and Kit helping it would get done really quickly!

Just finished the second coat of turquoise and am having a :coffee: and a ponder about how to paint my dark wood furniture- book case with cupboard base, tall drawer unit, and table:-k Off white is the safe option but I'm feeling dangerous- there must be something super dooper I could do. I'm thinking a kind of painted mosaic in the door and drawer panels...


----------



## HollyMonkey

And just sawed half a centimetre off my coloured basket unit so it fits in a really cool space, I'll post pic next round of images...

Gosh I'm exceeding myself on my 'on topic' ness today :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

You're so lucky Bethany to be able to do all of this. I've come home from work and crawled straight into bed too exhausted to do anything. I want time and energy to do things like your project.


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTw5i5yddDeHTPnZX4ljka6Sl9XdhF1rvqMFr8yUl-3MKr0yTgd

This is cute, but it's not quite the flavour I'm after


----------



## addie25

WOW B you did that. How amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> You're so lucky Bethany to be able to do all of this. I've come home from work and crawled straight into bed too exhausted to do anything. I want time and energy to do things like your project.

You will when you stop working and have baby!:thumbup: Won't be long. I went mental decorating once my stitches had healed!


----------



## emandi

Munkie has a banana :yipee:

Sarachka, love your signature :thumbup:.

Molly, that is exactly why I always wanted a sibling for Emily, once we gone ...

Kit, sorry, forgot to reply yesterday. 
It's still going slowly for me, 5 weeks to go seem to be veeeery long time :coffee:. Hope baby comes a bit earlier to be honest.


----------



## HollyMonkey

No Addie, wasn't me! I'm just looking for ideas on the web and boring you all with them


----------



## addie25

Oh well that one is beautiful!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's a VBAC, Emandi or someone?


----------



## HollyMonkey

:ninja:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sooo soooooooooooooo tired!!! Just want to :sleep:

I got all the boys' presents tho. I got them an air hockey board and dart board with darts to share, and a Mashoonga bat each. I'm wondering whether I would have made such purchases if I had been wide awake :wacko: Wondering at the wisdom of darts and bats that DH broke his finger with this weekend :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> What's a VBAC, Emandi or someone?

Vaginal birth after c-section


----------



## TrinityMom

I booked my scan too 

My friend who is pregnant with her 4th is having another boy - she has 2 boys and a girl. I know she was hoping for a girl


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is getting a bit closer...but without so many colours, just the panelling in colour. Not quite there yet on my inspiration though...

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/57632070201026434_cX0td58W_c.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I could murder a glass of champagne :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And there's just no substitute a pregnant GD woman can find for champagne. My sprite Light is just not the same :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah the trials of pregnancy, living without champagne :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I booked my scan too
> 
> My friend who is pregnant with her 4th is having another boy - she has 2 boys and a girl. I know she was hoping for a girl

It's not the quantity but the quality I say. I have just the one girl on my lap at the moment but by golly is she GORGEOUS!! :cloud9:I don't want to put her to bed just yet, she's too snuggly and her hair smells of the most total deliciousness that ever there was:cloud9:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> What's a VBAC, Emandi or someone?

VBAC is vaginal birth after c-section :flower:


----------



## emandi

Thanks for explaining VBAC Trin :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have a bath and a relaxing evening before attacking the last wall tomorrow, don't want to do too much in one day. Just put my tools up on the wall- one day when I've nothing better to do I'm going to paint my vice and tool handles and metal draw set (the red thing to the left on top of the bench) with a dark raspberry pink metallic paint I have to make it all look extra delicious :thumbup: Note coloured basket storage under the bench to the right, trimmed to size!! Bobble lives under the bench!
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









010.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

And one day when I'm REALLY bored I'll change the drawer labels on the little red unit for multicolured ones!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow be ur so talented :)


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Being awake since 2:30 doesn't make for entertaining posting
Loving the renovations B
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Damn it Newbie where are your levels?!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all :hi:

yet another hectic day here at work... i came in early and didn't leave last night until after 7 pm! good thing i still have my energy, altho i am not expecting it to last that much longer :nope:

i hope u guys are wonderfully well today. i just wanted to pop in with my little update.

the nurse called with my levels from yesterday's labs. HCG was 4973. at 1st i was a little disappointed b/c i thought they would be at least 6000 - double twice since thursday from 1540. but i found a neat little calculator online. according to the site, once your levels hit 1200 it usually takes 72-96 hrs to double, not 48 hrs as it slows down after hitting 1200. anyway, it put in my number and it said my rates were normal! *phew* of course the nurse had already assured me of this, but i needed the internet to back her up! :haha: 

i can come in as early as tomorrow to have my 1st scan :happydance: i will try to wait until next week tho. tomorrow would have been perfect on mj's old schedule but now that he works days i will try to get an appt after he gets off. 

that's all for now. nuv u girls! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Great progress on your project B :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Damn it Newbie where are your levels?!

ask and ye shall receive, eh? :haha: :haha:

howdy miss molly! how are u my friend?


----------



## Mollykins

Wonderful Newbie! Wait... did you tell MJ already?


----------



## newbie_ttc

B, did u really have a job before holly? as talented as you are i can't imagine you doing anything besides creating and making things beautiful! u must never go back, ok? :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Wonderful Newbie! Wait... did you tell MJ already?

ah yes, i did! i couldn't wait until christmas! what was i thinking?!? 

the man has ice water running thru his veins. so cool about it when i told him. i'm sure he had a suspicion even tho he swears he didn't know. i guess there couldn't have been too much of a surprise since we were trying :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> :ninja:

:shrug: tis not a thousandth post munkey? u only nabbed 66,800 :haha: nonetheless, happy 'NANA day!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

B, your creations are gorgeous !!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

happy onions day addie! and sarah i love the new siggie!


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Wonderful Newbie! Wait... did you tell MJ already?
> 
> ah yes, i did! i couldn't wait until christmas! what was i thinking?!?
> 
> the man has ice water running thru his veins. so cool about it when i told him. i'm sure he had a suspicion even tho he swears he didn't know. i guess there couldn't have been too much of a surprise since we were trying :shrug:Click to expand...

Well poo...men are such... men sometimes. How did you tell him? Ooo scans! I lurve scans. :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

B, i could see hanging a big white frame above your workbench like this 
https://www.ayersandgraces.com/images/product_images/large/1108093%20026%20-%20Copy.jpg
with just the frame so the wall color shows through and hanging your tools inside on the wall as you have done! :)


----------



## LunaLady

The UPS guy just dropped off a package from:

Secret Santa 
1234 Candy Lane
North Pole, AK 99709

:xmas1:

:xmas6::xmas12::xmas4::xmas16:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Newbie for excellent levels! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Hayley! We got a package from you! I put it with the pressies from April, Essie and Secret Santa!

April, thank you for the Christmas Card!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay for bananas and onions !!


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Yay for bananas and onions !!

not together tho :sick:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B, i could see hanging a big white frame above your workbench like this
> https://www.ayersandgraces.com/images/product_images/large/1108093%20026%20-%20Copy.jpg
> with just the frame so the wall color shows through and hanging your tools inside on the wall as you have done! :)

Ooooh yes!! I love it:thumbup: They're really expensive those kinds of frame but we're going to a junk depo soon to get some 2nd hand furniture for baby so I'll keep an eye out for one! Thankyou! :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, we are on the same schedule. I got a card from April and pressie from Hayley :dance:


----------



## Essie

Yay for onion day Addie :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay for levels newbie! So long as they're nice big fat numbers in their thousands like that you needn't worry about their increasing rate :thumbup: 

DH says we can look for a Luna frame at the junk depo for my tools :wohoo: Probably won't be open for a bit due to Christmas so I'll have to be patient. I could paint a trompe l'oeil one, but that's annoying the day you want to move furniture around :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

I have loads of gifts I just need to post... I really am awful at getting to the post office. :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I still have no SS :cry:

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRtpU4CBTwXScykKEMlg5cocBXq88386bw-LJlQ2vr5gNyschcIfe0oxkb9


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> B, did u really have a job before holly? as talented as you are i can't imagine you doing anything besides creating and making things beautiful! u must never go back, ok? :hugs:

Yep, I even had a briefcase:haha: I don't want to go back to my proper job, even though I quite enjoyed it. I'm going to set up my super studio and make mad things in it all day for ever more and hope no one notices I'm there :fool:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh B, you'll get a ss.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm itching to go and get the first coat up on the remaining wall, but I must rest. I'm going to start my abc embroidery for baby that's arrived instead


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oh B, you'll get a ss.

:hugs:

Anyway if I don't I'll hold you all responsible and won't talk to any of you again and will just lurk on the thread and occasionally post pictures of things like cowpats :sulk:


https://www.countrysideinfo.co.uk/successn/images/cowpat.jpg

https://www.janeteresa.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/dried_cow_pat.jpg

https://runningtrainingplan.com/runningpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/cowpat.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all its me again!!

Gosh molly its very nearlly your anniversary again that has gone sooo quick !! Did u receive your parcel?

Happy "nana" day B


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. I had a very productive day. The babies room is empty!!!!!!!!!! Now I just need to get DH to clean out the office that will become a play room. After Christmas we will paint the babies room and get carpet and hopefully the play room will be ready for paint and new carpet as well!!!!! I also had a new cleaning lady come and she said she would charge $60 which is amazinggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!! My other cleaning people are not reliable. They were 2 hours late last time and didn't even call to say they were going to be late.

NEWBIEEEEE great levels!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: I am so excited for your 1st scan.


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Happy banana and onion days B and addie :flower:

Excellent levels Newbs...looking good!!! Can't wait for scan pics :happydance:

B..loving your work :cloud9:

I'm trying to get myself ready to go to my work's overnight do tomorrow. I won't be about for the next couple of days, so have lovely Wednesdays and Thursdays people :thumbup:

Laters my lovelies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I did Hayley thank you so much! Luna got hers as well. :hugs: 

kit, hoe are you feeling about leaving?


----------



## Mollykins

Good news Addie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night dudes, done a letter 'n' on my alphabet. Time for bed now though xxxx


Have a lovely time Kit, I'll miss you :cry: :hugs:

Oh yes, BBMers, I can't find my phone so if you've posted pics and stuff I'm not ignoring you! It's buried under decorating rubble I guess :shrug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

I'm glad you like the frame idea, B!! I'm sure you'll find a suitably gaudy cheapy frame to white wash or paint white and it will look fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wowser, quiet night! Almost back on where I left off!!

I'll go and get my bob the builders outfit on and start decorating while LO's till asleep then, rather than spaminating you guys.

:coffee: ah first tea of the morning is soooooooooooooooooooo good. 

Happy Wed-nes-days, may they all be full of joy and dancing naked on the beach and running across sunlit meadows :flower:

Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Cooffffffeeeeee


----------



## babyhopes2010

i need cofffeeeeeeeeeeeee!

i so tired :(


----------



## poas

Morning!! WELL....Another great big sleep from Esme and shit nights sleep for me :( I fear I am going on a bit of a downward spiral via my bipolar...nothing immense yet, just sudden feelings that are overwhelming-anger,sadness,happiness-which is normally the start of an episode (with my bipolar I tend to go down a bit then come back too high)ie, when preg I got a bit down, cleaned kitchen whilst in a mania and few days later came to realise I had 'cleaned up' pretty much everything...by cleaned up I mean threw out!!Luckily OH laughed about it!Another time I thought it would be an excellent idea to tear all the pages out of an old book and stick them all over one wall (in what is now the nursery) ...I now can't get them off properly so had to pva 3 times,then spray then paint...d'oh!
Anyhow, my point was...I hope I don't go too crazy.
B I love your room so far :)
I hope everyone is well-Sarachka, I couldn't do ANYTHING in my pregnancy-it sucks!
Make sure you regularly get your blood count done as the hospital said my anaemia would have been far easier to manage had the stupid midwife done my bloods when she was supposed to!
Esme has a chaveroo!! I am actually too tired to write anymore-love to all x


----------



## Sarachka

Is my daughter going to be born a caffeine junkie?


----------



## poas

Depends how much you drink...unless...you're not injecting or smoking it are you?? Lolz


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy has a point Sarachka, have you had your iron done recently? Or are you already on iron supplements? I start mine straight off!!

Poofucky red in my blood sugar book for the first time in ages, a 136 and a 140. So looks like that 50g of muesli has to go back down- I'll try 40g tomorrow and if it's still rubbish then back to my usual 30g :cry: Amazing how little it takes to send them haywire. 'Tis a strange beast is GD.

Second poofuck, I'VE RUN OUT OF TURQUOISE PAINT! 40 minute walk in the icy rain coming up to get more :dohh:

Don't you just hate that Lissy when you have a hare-brained idea and regret it later when it's rather too late, thinking of your nursery wall!!! I hope it's not a bipolar episode on it's way for you, I'm sure it's not- just the ups and downs of inner life :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And while I'm grumbling about GD, I think ladies without cars who have to walk everywhere should be exempted from gestational diabetes since it's so mean to make us have to run on low fuel all the time :ban:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka what did you get the lady at work that you don't like for her SS gift?


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG FREYA JUST SMILED:happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Let me just say, I am SOOOO over third trimester morning sickness


And this heat. It's 38* today with 90% humidity


And my new maid is going on leave tomorrow. Until 8th Jan


:sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Is my daughter going to be born a caffeine junkie?

For about a week now I've had a strong mid morning coffee, it's so nice. I didn't touch any caffeine with Holly, hope it doesn't make for a baby that doesn't sleep at night!! I've sipped wine twice too this pregnancy, whereas with Holly I didn't even use perfumed shower gel, which was possibly a bit OTT. 

I've popped my big painting of toy cars up in baby's room, assuming it's a boy. I must trust my nubbing I think, it's very sticky uppy. I won't hang it on the wall until next week though...just in mini case of error. So excited though- the walls are very high and white so I'm going to go for red yellow blue and green if it's a boy. I like red and blue but it will look like just a patriotic Anglo/Franco room with all the white too, so am throwing in green and yellow to offset that. I haven't got my head round girl colour schemes because I'm so sure it's a boy and dh is completely certain and has even told me what horrible boy films they're going to watch together when he's older. No guns I told him though and he rolled his eyeballs at me and said I was silly.


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> OMG FREYA JUST SMILED:happydance:
> :happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Isn't it just the best!!:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all :hi:
> 
> yet another hectic day here at work... i came in early and didn't leave last night until after 7 pm! good thing i still have my energy, altho i am not expecting it to last that much longer :nope:
> 
> i hope u guys are wonderfully well today. i just wanted to pop in with my little update.
> 
> the nurse called with my levels from yesterday's labs. HCG was 4973. at 1st i was a little disappointed b/c i thought they would be at least 6000 - double twice since thursday from 1540. but i found a neat little calculator online. according to the site, once your levels hit 1200 it usually takes 72-96 hrs to double, not 48 hrs as it slows down after hitting 1200. anyway, it put in my number and it said my rates were normal! *phew* of course the nurse had already assured me of this, but i needed the internet to back her up! :haha:
> 
> i can come in as early as tomorrow to have my 1st scan :happydance: i will try to wait until next week tho. tomorrow would have been perfect on mj's old schedule but now that he works days i will try to get an appt after he gets off.
> 
> that's all for now. nuv u girls! :kiss:

That's excellent news Newbie :yipee::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Sarachka do you get some time off work over Christmas?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Is my daughter going to be born a caffeine junkie?
> 
> For about a week now I've had a strong mid morning coffee, it's so nice. I didn't touch any caffeine with Holly, hope it doesn't make for a baby that doesn't sleep at night!! I've sipped wine twice too this pregnancy, whereas with Holly I didn't even use perfumed shower gel, which was possibly a bit OTT.
> 
> I've popped my big painting of toy cars up in baby's room, assuming it's a boy. I must trust my nubbing I think, it's very sticky uppy. I won't hang it on the wall until next week though...just in mini case of error. So excited though- the walls are very high and white so I'm going to go for red yellow blue and green if it's a boy. I like red and blue but it will look like just a patriotic Anglo/Franco room with all the white too, so am throwing in green and yellow to offset that. I haven't got my head round girl colour schemes because I'm so sure it's a boy and dh is completely certain and has even told me what horrible boy films they're going to watch together when he's older. No guns I told him though and he rolled his eyeballs at me and said I was silly.Click to expand...

They can be junkies together. I have 1 or 2 coffees a day. I reassure myself by remembering that it is organic coffee with organic milk :haha: Clearly WAAAAY better :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This rug is quite good, from the same shop I got Holly's rug...

https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/1/161132.jpg

Lots of white though = lots of dirt and a grey background in a short while!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Is my daughter going to be born a caffeine junkie?
> 
> For about a week now I've had a strong mid morning coffee, it's so nice. I didn't touch any caffeine with Holly, hope it doesn't make for a baby that doesn't sleep at night!! I've sipped wine twice too this pregnancy, whereas with Holly I didn't even use perfumed shower gel, which was possibly a bit OTT.
> 
> I've popped my big painting of toy cars up in baby's room, assuming it's a boy. I must trust my nubbing I think, it's very sticky uppy. I won't hang it on the wall until next week though...just in mini case of error. So excited though- the walls are very high and white so I'm going to go for red yellow blue and green if it's a boy. I like red and blue but it will look like just a patriotic Anglo/Franco room with all the white too, so am throwing in green and yellow to offset that. I haven't got my head round girl colour schemes because I'm so sure it's a boy and dh is completely certain and has even told me what horrible boy films they're going to watch together when he's older. No guns I told him though and he rolled his eyeballs at me and said I was silly.Click to expand...
> 
> They can be junkies together. I have 1 or 2 coffees a day. I reassure myself by remembering that it is organic coffee with organic milk :haha: Clearly WAAAAY better :haha:Click to expand...

Mine is fine Italian coffee. Your baby will be a hippy and mine a cosmopolite :haha:


----------



## Essie

Morning!

It's a miserable rainy day here. A friend is coming over this morning, I haven't gone downstairs yet to see what state DH sister left the house. She, like me, is messy. I'm hoping it's not too bad. This afternoon I really need to get on with wrapping some presents. I've wrapped one thing so far :dohh: for my mum and dad as a jokey gift I've got wind up Granny and Grandad racers :haha: oh crap, that reminds me I need to get my mum something from Lyra. A trip to mothercare i think, they must have something Granny related.


----------



## TrinityMom

That necklace that DH made last week is on sale for R203 495 :shock: That's nearly $25 000


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone seen my Blackberry anywhere? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Is my daughter going to be born a caffeine junkie?
> 
> For about a week now I've had a strong mid morning coffee, it's so nice. I didn't touch any caffeine with Holly, hope it doesn't make for a baby that doesn't sleep at night!! I've sipped wine twice too this pregnancy, whereas with Holly I didn't even use perfumed shower gel, which was possibly a bit OTT.
> 
> I've popped my big painting of toy cars up in baby's room, assuming it's a boy. I must trust my nubbing I think, it's very sticky uppy. I won't hang it on the wall until next week though...just in mini case of error. So excited though- the walls are very high and white so I'm going to go for red yellow blue and green if it's a boy. I like red and blue but it will look like just a patriotic Anglo/Franco room with all the white too, so am throwing in green and yellow to offset that. I haven't got my head round girl colour schemes because I'm so sure it's a boy and dh is completely certain and has even told me what horrible boy films they're going to watch together when he's older. No guns I told him though and he rolled his eyeballs at me and said I was silly.Click to expand...
> 
> They can be junkies together. I have 1 or 2 coffees a day. I reassure myself by remembering that it is organic coffee with organic milk :haha: Clearly WAAAAY better :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is fine Italian coffee. Your baby will be a hippy and mine a cosmopolite :haha:Click to expand...

An african hippie - mine is from Kilimanjaro :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

She'll look like this
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3046/2356047335_2e4e01048d.jpghttps://thetembas.smugmug.com/Tanzania/Tanzania-2005/Amana-Hospital-Maternity-Ward/DSC00269/91623603_pvsPg-L.jpg

This is her and I at the market. We turned brown from all the coffee :haha:
https://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/Dec07/einaudiPhoto1.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've found it!!!! :wohoo:


https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/3/303974.jpg

Isn't this a jolly rug for baby's room? :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This one's quite good but possibly a bit too much lime green for my likings...

https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/1/158428.jpg

I'm only looking in the shop where I got Holly's since they're local to me and a good price with quick free delivery and Holly's has worn well, plus they have a good range


----------



## HollyMonkey

I won't be buying the necklace immediately then Trin!!

Have fun essie- hope you find a 'from granny' present!! Shitty weather here too, need to get out in it though. It's barely even daylight out there, so dark and rainy! Better take a torch with me :haha:

Laters lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> I did Hayley thank you so much! Luna got hers as well. :hugs:
> 
> kit, hoe are you feeling about leaving?

That's brill wonder if Trin got hers?

Glad you found your phone B !! 

I miss my broadband:(
Me and my mummy have fallen out over the whole Reece not been allowed the laptop for christmas she reckons its all Lee and I would roll over and let him have it so we fell out last night:(

We did the christmas food shop last night 170 .........ssshhhh don't tell anyone !! Got a massivo bottyle of champs tho a magnum hehe!! I can drink this year !!

Hope you all have lovely days I need to get my bum into present wrapping gear !!!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> I've found it!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/3/303974.jpg
> 
> Isn't this a jolly rug for baby's room? :happydance:




HollyMonkey said:


> This one's quite good but possibly a bit too much lime green for my likings...
> 
> https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/1/158428.jpg
> 
> I'm only looking in the shop where I got Holly's since they're local to me and a good price with quick free delivery and Holly's has worn well, plus they have a good range


:brat: I want want want them rugs!
They are perfect! I want to live in France :sulk:
My baby room is green with 1 bright limey wall :flower:.


----------



## Sarachka

My iron levels were checked at 10wks and the midwife said they were "really good" not just good. 

I have mon- weds off next week wooooo. 5 whole days in a row. Joy and rapture!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Morning!
> 
> It's a miserable rainy day here. A friend is coming over this morning, I haven't gone downstairs yet to see what state DH sister left the house. She, like me, is messy. I'm hoping it's not too bad. This afternoon I really need to get on with wrapping some presents. I've wrapped one thing so far :dohh: for my mum and dad as a jokey gift I've got wind up Granny and Grandad racers :haha: oh crap, that reminds me I need to get my mum something from Lyra. A trip to mothercare i think, they must have something Granny related.

Did I say thank you for the card and not? I can't remember...so THANK YOU :hugs:

I forgot to buy wrapping paper for the boys yesterday. SO the pressies are in the ex-cat room that has fleas and no one goes into. MUST go buy today. I also have parcels to fetch. I think it's the nappy I ordered. Maybe my ss :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have paint!! I can finish the walls this afternoon!!

Hayley I've found the rug for my baby's room, not my phone alas!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> My iron levels were checked at 10wks and the midwife said they were "really good" not just good.
> 
> I have mon- weds off next week wooooo. 5 whole days in a row. Joy and rapture!

Mine were 'really good' at my blood test in 1st tri too but I still systematically take supplements from 2nd tri until the birth because I can't be bothered to be tired, and I'm bound to get anaemic by 3rd tri otherwise, knowing my luck in all things metabolic during pregnancy. I think iron levels can drop as the pregnancy progresses, but couldn't be 100% sure of that, but my pills say to take them from 12 weeks of pregnancy so I'm guessing that's the case!


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've found it!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/3/303974.jpg
> 
> Isn't this a jolly rug for baby's room? :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This one's quite good but possibly a bit too much lime green for my likings...
> 
> https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/1/158428.jpg
> 
> I'm only looking in the shop where I got Holly's since they're local to me and a good price with quick free delivery and Holly's has worn well, plus they have a good rangeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :brat: I want want want them rugs!
> They are perfect! I want to live in France :sulk:
> My baby room is green with 1 bright limey wall :flower:.Click to expand...

They might deliver to the UK:shrug: Probably be pricey though. Can we see a pic of your baby room pleeease?:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My iron levels were checked at 10wks and the midwife said they were "really good" not just good.
> 
> I have mon- weds off next week wooooo. 5 whole days in a row. Joy and rapture!
> 
> Mine were 'really good' at my blood test in 1st tri too but I still systematically take supplements from 2nd tri until the birth because I can't be bothered to be tired, and I'm bound to get anaemic by 3rd tri otherwise, knowing my luck in all things metabolic during pregnancy. I think iron levels can drop as the pregnancy progresses, but couldn't be 100% sure of that, but my pills say to take them from 12 weeks of pregnancy so I'm guessing that's the case!Click to expand...

:haha: Just re-read this and it makes me sound like I have talking pills! :fool:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Essie! thanks for the pretty card and note :) xx


----------



## addie25

Good morning ladies!!!! I am still in bed but I should get up as I am not tired at all. Maybe the babies are waiting till Christmas to give me a real big kick I can feel. That would be a lovely gift!! I'm so ready to feel them!! My thoughts are random today and don't flow but that's ok. :thumbup: it doesn't feel like Christmas for some reason. Usually there is an energy you know. Maybe bc I'm so occupied thinking about the babies and getting ready for them. :shrug:

So that new doctor I met this week I am worried about. I dont want her delivering me I didn't find her to be very intelligent. Im sure she is but I'm not a fan. I don't think I get to pick which doctor in the practice delivers me but I'm going to ask next week bc I shouldn't have someone I don't trust u know.


----------



## addie25

I think DH believes in Santa. I just told him we have to go to the mall to finish getting gifts and he said oh no mall. Well who is going to get the gifts for us, Santa? I know the mall is crowded but it has to be done. I am extremely hyper this morning, not sure why!!!!!! I can't wait till next Christmas the girls, DH and I will bake cookies for Santa. I know they won't understand at 7 months but they will enjoy the video later on.


----------



## Sarachka

Next Christmas will be awesome Addie!! I can't wait to take her out to see the lights.


----------



## x-ginge-x

No baby for me this month, cramps are here and so is brown when wipe :cry:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Next Christmas will be awesome Addie!! I can't wait to take her out to see the lights.

YES!!!! It will be a blast!!!!!!! I can not waittttttttttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> No baby for me this month, cramps are here and so is brown when wipe :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Where are all the turtles!!!!!! :twingirls: and I are hyper and need to chattttttttt all my friends here are asleeeeeeep or at work!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## addie25

MAYBE IF I SING YOU WILL ALL COME BACK!!!!

:serenade:

O Holy Night! The stars are brightly shining, 
It is the night of the dear Saviour's birth. 
Long lay the world in sin and error pining. 
Till He appeared and the Spirit felt its worth. 
A thrill of hope the weary world rejoices, 
For yonder breaks a new and glorious morn. 
Fall on your knees! Oh, hear the angel voices! 
O night divine, the night when Christ was born; 
O night, O Holy Night , O night divine! 
O night, O Holy Night , O night divine!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> MAYBE IF I SING YOU WILL ALL COME BACK!!!!
> 
> :serenade:
> 
> O Holy Night! The stars are brightly shining,
> It is the night of the dear Saviour's birth.
> Long lay the world in sin and error pining.
> Till He appeared and the Spirit felt its worth.
> A thrill of hope the weary world rejoices,
> For yonder breaks a new and glorious morn.
> Fall on your knees! Oh, hear the angel voices!
> O night divine, the night when Christ was born;
> O night, O Holy Night , O night divine!
> O night, O Holy Night , O night divine!

We heard your singing and came to join in, but you've gone :cry:

I'm so excited about Christmas this year, even though Lyra will have no idea what's going on. She likes all the lights and decorations. Although she nearly pulled my mums tree over oops. We've got such a pile of presents for Lyra from friends/family. Normally I'm not so excited, and DH is usually positively Scrooge-like but this year we are both excited. Excited but unorganized! Tomorrow will be my wrapping day and then I need to pack because we are going to stay at my mums for christmas (soooo far away, 5 miles :haha: ) I'm taking the presents and lyras stuff over on Friday when I go to make the cake. Saturday is cake icing and Christingle service. So much to do, and not much time!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> My iron levels were checked at 10wks and the midwife said they were "really good" not just good.
> 
> I have mon- weds off next week wooooo. 5 whole days in a row. Joy and rapture!
> 
> Mine were 'really good' at my blood test in 1st tri too but I still systematically take supplements from 2nd tri until the birth because I can't be bothered to be tired, and I'm bound to get anaemic by 3rd tri otherwise, knowing my luck in all things metabolic during pregnancy. I think iron levels can drop as the pregnancy progresses, but couldn't be 100% sure of that, but my pills say to take them from 12 weeks of pregnancy so I'm guessing that's the case!Click to expand...

They can drop as you progress. Mine dropped dramatically between 12 weeks and 18 weeks. I'm on supplements now but when I looked at my conjunctiva this morning they were shockingly pale....fighting with my contact lenses pinked them up a bit :haha:

We can't have a home birth if the hb is under 12 so I have to be careful


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance::happydance:My SS gift arrived :happydance::happydance:

So did the other nappies I ordered. SO far I like the ones Crunch and Luna sent best. The ones I bought here seem really bulky. I may take you up in the offer to order for me Lunes


----------



## addie25

I'm back I'm back!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## cassie04

:haha: addie you made me laugh with your singing! how are u today addie?

yey trin :happydance: did i see yesterday that you have booked another scan? your bump is getting more bumpalicious every week :cloud9:

Essie- i am very jealous of your wrapping day! i wish i could come down and help! and we could fill our faces with mince pies and dance around to "all i want for xmas is youuuuuuuuuuuu " i did mine ages ago! i might just wrap dixie up and have a wrapping day!

I have just finished tidying the house with MIL! My best friend has travelled up from the bottom of the country (the one who just found out she is preggo) so she is coming for tea tonight :happydance: wooohooo!


----------



## addie25

:hi: Cassie. I am great!! Went to get some breakfast with my friend now waiting for DH to get up so we can finish our Christmas shopping!!!!! How are you?? Thats nice your friend will be coming later on :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie- i am very jealous of your wrapping day! i wish i could come down and help! and we could fill our faces with mince pies and dance around to "all i want for xmas is youuuuuuuuuuuu " i did mine ages ago! i might just wrap dixie up and have a wrapping day!
> 
> I have just finished tidying the house with MIL! My best friend has travelled up from the bottom of the country (the one who just found out she is preggo) so she is coming for tea tonight :happydance: wooohooo!

Cassie that sounds fab! I've made some Christmassy cupcakes so we could eat them :thumbup: 

Have fun with your friend.


----------



## Sarachka

Umm, I had to ....

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afc4d502.jpg


----------



## addie25

Awwwww that is so cute!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

yep, Cassie, it's on the 30th

I'm off to make peanut butter fudge :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy Yule all you Northerners
https://www.bluemooncandles.com/Yule%20Goddess%20Leotti%2008.jpg

It's Litha for us tonight :thumbup: May have a bonfire if DH doesn't work too late
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gbsLAGi_POw/TgEFPuNB78I/AAAAAAAADG4/zjnxWpv6Zl4/s1600/litha434.jpg


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've found it!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/3/303974.jpg
> 
> Isn't this a jolly rug for baby's room? :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This one's quite good but possibly a bit too much lime green for my likings...
> 
> https://images.eveiletjeux.net/Photo/IMG_FICHE_PRODUIT/Image/300x300/1/158428.jpg
> 
> I'm only looking in the shop where I got Holly's since they're local to me and a good price with quick free delivery and Holly's has worn well, plus they have a good rangeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :brat: I want want want them rugs!
> They are perfect! I want to live in France :sulk:
> My baby room is green with 1 bright limey wall :flower:.Click to expand...
> 
> They might deliver to the UK:shrug: Probably be pricey though. Can we see a pic of your baby room pleeease?:flower:Click to expand...

Bethany, I will post some pictures once the room is more or less ready. At the moment there is only chest of drawers with lots of plastic bags on top of it. Also we will keep cot in our bedroom for first few months.


----------



## HollyMonkey

You have been spared the lurking cowpat pics, MY SS HAS ARRIVED!!!:xmas8::xmas12::xmas10:

AND I've just finished DH's embroidered chickens!! :xmas8:

That heffalump top is the tops Sarachka!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I'm suddenly really excited about Christmas now my ss has arrived! I will actually have more than just one present to open on Christmas day now! (My snowflake bracelet charm- hope dh at least wraps it up!) Plus Hayley sent me a gift. Holly has turtle gifts too :yipee:

Can a BBMer send April my love ? Where is she? :shrug:

I'm mega excited about Holly opening her stocking and her doll with hair


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie- i am very jealous of your wrapping day! i wish i could come down and help! and we could fill our faces with mince pies and dance around to "all i want for xmas is youuuuuuuuuuuu " i did mine ages ago! i might just wrap dixie up and have a wrapping day!
> 
> I have just finished tidying the house with MIL! My best friend has travelled up from the bottom of the country (the one who just found out she is preggo) so she is coming for tea tonight :happydance: wooohooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie that sounds fab! I've made some Christmassy cupcakes so we could eat them :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun with your friend.Click to expand...

I'm going to have to report these 2 posts to BnB admin I'm afraid- they contain an indecent amount of sugar which could be offensive to some readers :ban:

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie, did Lyra ever get the role as lead sheep in the nativity play?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right-o, here we go, to the bitter end- just one more coat of blue across the big wall...:bodyb:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> You have been spared the lurking cowpat pics, MY SS HAS ARRIVED!!!:xmas8::xmas12::xmas10:
> 
> AND I've just finished DH's embroidered chickens!! :xmas8:
> 
> That heffalump top is the tops Sarachka!

Yay :happydance: I can now browse the thread without fear of losing my lunch! :sick:


----------



## Crunchie

Claire ! My gorgeous prezzie arrived ! Thank you so much xxxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey turts! :hi: 1st scan Jan 3rd :yipee:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance::happydance:My SS gift arrived :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So did the other nappies I ordered. SO far I like the ones Crunch and Luna sent best. The ones I bought here seem really bulky. I may take you up in the offer to order for me Lunes

no problem! Just let me know :)
And it sounds funny... But I used premie sized prefold on Rhyko until he was 9 pounds because they were so much less bulky under the covers! Once he was 9 pounds, though, the regular sized prefolds (like the ones we sent you) worked just fine. I think I am not very good at applying them onto the baby, though :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm pretty sure Ive abandoned my cloth nappy plan


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts! :hi: 1st scan Jan 3rd :yipee:

yay!! :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

Argh!!! I wish it would cool down! My fridge thermometer goes up to 30* and it is past that and it's almost 7pm

Just made yummy dinner: lettuce, red cabbage, beetroot. carrot (all shredded) with grated cheese, micro greens and avo in pita pockets with marinated kidney beans and olives :munch:

And I made the fudge with the boys' help (minus Toine who let Alice out and was in disgrace) and it seems to have turned out well. Waiting for it to cool


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> hey turts! :hi: 1st scan Jan 3rd :yipee:

Yay! :yipee: We're nicely spaced...B with her gender one on the 28th, me on the 30th and you with your very first scan ever *makesmewanttoweepalittle* on the 3rd :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:My SS gift arrived :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So did the other nappies I ordered. SO far I like the ones Crunch and Luna sent best. The ones I bought here seem really bulky. I may take you up in the offer to order for me Lunes
> 
> no problem! Just let me know :)
> And it sounds funny... But I used premie sized prefold on Rhyko until he was 9 pounds because they were so much less bulky under the covers! Once he was 9 pounds, though, the regular sized prefolds (like the ones we sent you) worked just fine. I think I am not very good at applying them onto the baby, though :haha:Click to expand...

I watched youtube videos on how to cloth diaper today :blush: Ch'ien said 'haven't you like done this loads of times?' :haha: But it is rather different with the cloth ones. I can see the pocket ones are easier when you're used to disposables but they are quite bulky


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna, have you heard of Econobum? They are quite cheap but the youtube video makes the waterproofs look quite flimsy. I can get econobum here - R490 for 3 waterproofs and 12 nappies


----------



## addie25

YAYAYAY Newbie!!! WHAT A MONTH WE ARE GOING TO HAVE WITH ALL THE SCANS!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Jan 10th we should get some amazing pics of the girls when I go see the new doctor!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie I won't forget your scan date- Holly's B'day! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh's finished present- framed and ready to wrap! I have man gifts too for him but he likes little quaint handmade rural chickeny things

Must go and do dinner and bath etc- finished the turquoise! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1









003.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

"Elina's" closet so far.

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/4ff8b410.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

A lot of the stuff is from Sophie and there's loooooads more in th attic. I might fancy goIng up and getting it down actually. I loooooove inventory making and its not long until I lose my study to become a nursery.

It also makes sense for me to know what I've got before I hit the sales next week and waste money


----------



## Essie

B I love your DH present. I wish I was as creative to make gifts for everyone. 

Sarah your baby is going to be one well dressed little girl. I love all the spotty clothes.


----------



## Sarachka

To go into the loft or not? I don't really have storage yet for inside the closet for vests socks etc so maybe I shouldn't bother. Still, I want to!


----------



## Sarachka

This is my study which will become the nursery. Excuse the mess!!

View from doorway:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/f62166c9.jpg

Looking right from doorway. Sofa bed down to closet 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1e6aa68a.jpg

Other top corner of room and my pc, printer, plastic drawers full of eBay stuff:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/40e80f97.jpg

View from closet 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/95dc648f.jpg

I will likely keep the sofa bed in there with some cute cushions on but everything else will come out, new wooden curtain rail, then dresser and cot, new paint on walls.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow you have quite alot of stuff already!

Yeah go in the loft!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I saw a gorge room for you this morning Sarachka when i was looking at rugs- see if I can find it again...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I thought this was pretty, and realistic! Some of them are amazing on the web but impossible to afford or actually do! 

https://www.infobarrel.com/media/image/24129.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to post pics of my baby room too :happydance: It's long and thin. Is yours square Sarachka?


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry, totally on a nursery roll now. I found this bedding online. Perfect except for the £400 price tag! *B, this couldn't be hard to sew on a machine, right!?*

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bedding1.jpg


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> "Elina's" closet so far.
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/4ff8b410.jpg

Wow ur have a tun of stuff!! Her room is big u have a lot of space to plan out the nursary :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And full of Christmas presents at the mo!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Sorry, totally on a nursery roll now. I found this bedding online. Perfect except for the £400 price tag! *B, this couldn't be hard to sew on a machine, right!?*
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bedding1.jpg

Piss easy. And even if you get gorgeous fabric at £30 the metre you still win!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Honestly sarachka you can do curtains and everything with your sewing machine


----------



## addie25

WOW that is beautiful bedding.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Piss easy. And even if you get gorgeous fabric at £30 the metre you still win!




HollyMonkey said:


> Honestly sarachka you can do curtains and everything with your sewing machine

I need to just get some balls and go for it, I'm scared I'll mess it up. It all looks like fairly easy things though, just sewing seems etc. £400! I could bang a couple out a month and do very nicely!



addie25 said:


> WOW that is beautiful bedding.

gorgeous huh, and just right for me in that it's feminine but not puke pink everywhere.


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Luna, have you heard of Econobum? They are quite cheap but the youtube video makes the waterproofs look quite flimsy. I can get econobum here - R490 for 3 waterproofs and 12 nappies

Yep, the website that i have bought most of my diapers sells them, but I haven't tried them yet. They have snaps if i remember correctly and i much prefer the aplix (velcro).

Worth a try for the price, though :thumbup:
I have tried six different diaper brands and i like the thirsties the best, but I think it all comes down to personal preference :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The wicker lampshade I'll keep because is makes a great pattern on the ceiling. And it will stay white because it was only painted last year and is very high at one end so hard to paint. Then low at the other end, funny shaped room but a kid will love it! Can't wait to know what colours to go. I honestly have _no idea_ how people manage to stay team yellow :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5









008.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5









009.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Econobum! What a name! :haha:


----------



## addie25

That looks awesome B!!!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I honestly have _no idea_ how people manage to stay team yellow :wacko:

When we had booked our scan my DH said he wanted to stay team yellow :wacko: he kept saying it for weeks and I had (reluctantly) said okay and then he suddenly said "I've changed my mind". I was so relieved!


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, B that wicker light is fab! What a fun design!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I honestly have _no idea_ how people manage to stay team yellow :wacko:
> 
> When we had booked our scan my DH said he wanted to stay team yellow :wacko: he kept saying it for weeks and I had (reluctantly) said okay and then he suddenly said "I've changed my mind". I was so relieved!Click to expand...

I don't often put my foot down with OH but this was one thing that I was willing to split up over! There was NO WAY I was staying team yellow. He didn't want to either so luckily we're still together.


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Wow, B that wicker light is fab! What a fun design!

It was a total accident- we'd just had the room made in the attic so I went to a big DIY store to find a lampshade and it was the only shade with a really long cord they had (as I say the ceiling is very high at one end) so I got that one and didn't realise what a cool light effect it made on the ceiling till we put it up!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Wow, B that wicker light is fab! What a fun design!
> 
> It was a total accident- we'd just had the room made in the attic so I went to a big DIY store to find a lampshade and it was the only shade with a really long cord they had (as I say the ceiling is very high at one end) so I got that one and didn't realise what a cool light effect it made on the ceiling till we put it up!!Click to expand...

Great find! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Scan dates and pictures and all sorts of goodly-ness. :cloud9:

Sez, loving your plans for the nursery babe. I remember with my second DD, I thought of Amelia, Alaina, and Aidia. A lot of starts with a and ends with a huh? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo had a little fuss followed by a HUGE vom this morning. Lucky for me, he was sitting in my lap while I was folding towels on the couch. Most easy clean up ever. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Leo had a little fuss followed by a HUGE vom this morning. Lucky for me, he was sitting in my lap while I was folding towels on the couch. Most easy clean up ever. :thumbup:

That's like a a vom at babyswimmers, very easy clean up too:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Leo had a little fuss followed by a HUGE vom this morning. Lucky for me, he was sitting in my lap while I was folding towels on the couch. Most easy clean up ever. :thumbup:
> 
> That's like a a vom at babyswimmers, very easy clean up too:thumbup:Click to expand...

you just swim away huh?


----------



## Sarachka

ooh getting excited looking a gorgeous fabric

https://www.bespokecountry.co.uk/controlpanel/shoppics/TILDASTACK.JPG


----------



## LunaLady

Pretty, Sarah! I LOVE pink and green together! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, is Leo doing better with the dairy removed from your diet?


----------



## LunaLady

oh, not sure if i missed the weigh in party, but I am still at 193. No change for two weeks! Hopefully i at least stay the same for next weeks weigh in!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> ooh getting excited looking a gorgeous fabric
> 
> https://www.bespokecountry.co.uk/controlpanel/shoppics/TILDASTACK.JPG


Theyr'e beaut!:cloud9: Buy all of them!!


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is a completely different baby with no dairy. It's amazing. :cloud9: 
I've lost 5 lbs since kicking dairy late last week. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

So... I discovered last night that I forgot one pressie for my ss gift. :dohh: I'm going to have to send it out after Christmas. Hope my ss doesn't mind...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Posh and Becks are coming to live right near me, in St Germain en Laye! And he's going to play football where my running club is! It's where I got my paint this morning and where Holly goes on the merry go round and I play in the Chateau gardens and walk along the terrace and have coffee in cafés! 
They're probably buying the Chateau :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

You and Posh can be besties :haha:

I'm off to bed. Our one mom has had a show and is niggling. Not looking forward to this one. We were meant to have a trainee doula there to help me and lug things around but she's gone away. It's on teh 4th floor and the birthing room is upstairs in their apartment :growlmad: My back still hasn't recovered from yesterday's birth :nope:

Anyway, night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

Hi all, I am sat watching kirstie's Xmas and imagining she is b! Lol.
Sarah dunelm mills are brilliant for fabric,very reasonable prices  
I'm off to get oh to massage my shoulders now  back tomorrow xx


----------



## addie25

Did u ladies get cramps down below. I've had them on n off since yesterday and now I have period like cramps and my back hurts. I know u cramp during pregnancy bc growth but is it normal to feel like period cramps this far in?


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah Addie I get period like pains on and off. I always hope is going to result in a bowel movement. Rarely does :-(


----------



## addie25

Ok normally my cramps dont feel period like so I got worried. It's taking forever to get to May!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Leo is a completely different baby with no dairy. It's amazing. :cloud9:
> I've lost 5 lbs since kicking dairy late last week. :happydance:

Yay! So glad that worked for you !!

i was naughty and had cheese twice over the weekend and boy did i pay... screamy pukey baby yesterday and the day before ... :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, search matrioshka measuring.g cups in amazon. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Luna :( The temptation is strong huh? I had a dark chocolate truffle today. :devil: I needed to though... honest, my bloods dipped to 59. :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarah, search matrioshka measuring.g cups in amazon. :)


So cute huh? Might get some for my daughter to play with like stacking cups


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all, been sewing the letter O tonight, it has a giraffe sticking it's neck through it so is taking ages :wacko: 

Sleep tight xxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Night night my turtle loves. I'm off to sleep as a busy day of library, food shopping and visiting my daddy awaits.

I've just seen a job I thought about applying for re-advertised. Earlier today I was thinking "I wish I had applied" :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Sez, both my girls loved playing with measuring spoons. :)


----------



## Mollykins

Night B.... I expect pictures when you're ready. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Ess. :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, do you know of anything else that could be aggravating to reflux?


----------



## poas

How did it feel to write that Sarah? I'm guessing amazing


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, do you know of anything else that could be aggravating to reflux?

From what I read dairy is the big one - but some babies are just sensitive to the big allergens - dairy, gluten, soy, corn, eggs, some nuts, etc. Rhyko gets eczema when I eat egg whites - the yolks are okay. And when I eat gluten he gets cradle cap. Because I cut out ALL of that stuff for over 20 days, each time I eat just one of those things he gets specific reactions. Dairy = pukes. Egg whites = eczema. Gluten = cradle cap. Corn, and soy I'm not sure he reacts to, but I just don't want to eat those things in general, regardless.

Also, I've read that things that would give you heartburn (reflux) can aggravate the baby, too - so tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, chili, peppers, etc. 

And, I have heard on many a forum post that chocolate aggravates reflux as well. And Rhyko's pedi said this, too. :cry: I've continued to eat it, though... Rhyko doesn't appear to be in pain anymore since I've cut out dairy, he just still has the big voms every now and again and what I guess would be normal spit ups at each feed - and I think if I cut out chocolate it would get better... But considering how small my menu of foods is... I just let myself have it. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Also, I've read that bovine in general can be a reflux aggravator, so cutting out cow meat, too, can sometimes help. I wasn't gonna go there, personally... I can't live on chicken and sweet potatoes and spinach!! :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

AND (sorry) Rhyko's pedi said and I have read that it can take several weeks for dairy to leave you and baby's system, so things will continue to get better. I'm so glad Leo is doing well and I think it will get better if you can keep up with the no-dairy-diet. I know it's hard!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I haven't really mentioned but we've been dealing with some serious night-time screaming for the last two weeks and I think due to the two servings of cheese (bad mommy) I had over the weekend Rhyko was absolutely horrible the last two days... He hardly slept a wink in those 48 hours, and today he's been out almost all day! I've gotten so much done! I've tucked him into his swing and he's slept soundly since 11:30am! He woke about 2:30pm for some food, and then we snuggled for a bit, and he fell back sleep, so I put him back in the swing and there he still is snoozing and it's almost 5pm! :dance:

I got to FINALLY work more on my turtle baby gifts... Meant to send these out AGES ago, but it's a kinda messy craft thing and I just couldn't find the time to get them done. Not something to calmly do while nursing or anything :haha:

AND I've got time to knit!! :dance: I've missed knitting to much. It's been hard for me to find time to knit because it's not a multi-task activity... You can't do anything else while you're knitting. You can only knit. And "watch" tv, i guess, but you can't do anything else with your hands. But it was so nice and relaxing. During the first part of Rhyko's napping today I sat in his room next to him in his swing and just knit away... Fun fun. :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Aww little guy was tired. So glad you are getting to knit more. That must be so relaxing :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Luna :thumbup: I have an idea now as to why he's been iffy today. I had eggs last night. :( 

I miss food.


----------



## Mollykins

I'm so sorry about how Rhyko's been lately. It's so hard! Leo has has also been in his swing most of the day... trying to sleep through the pain I imagine. Poor soul.


----------



## Mollykins

Not sure if you read my post from before but Leo and Rhyko have the same swing: :)


----------



## Mollykins

I miss April and Jaynie:(
Hi Addie!


----------



## addie25

Hi Molly!! How are you??


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Not sure if you read my post from before but Leo and Rhyko have the same swing: :)

it is a pretty awesome swing, eh?

Not something I ever thought I was going to need, and it cost a pretty penny - but he sleeps so well in it! :)


----------



## addie25

My DH thinks he is so funny and his jokes sometimes are thoughtless. I said I was scared together get a c section and he goes " well u should be its major surgery" what kind of response is that?????!!!!! How does that make me feel better. Then he laughed and said he was trying to be funny. He needs to look up the word funny in the dictionary bc that was not at all funny!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

:xmas8: 3 more sleeps until Christmas!!:wohoo:

Just trying out 40g of cereal, with ham on my toast in the hope that the extra protein will help things. :shrug: It's all rather casse tete as they say in French! Starting to feel lean and hungry like a wolf... give me FOOOOOOD!!!

And then off to the studio to get some quality work time on it before LO wakes up with her oh so helpful help :awww:

Hope you all slept well and have nice days planned, I love waking up at the moment because bumpity wakes up too and gives me bed kicks :cloud9:

Laters gaters, to work....:bodyb:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas4:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas6:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

I'm off to drop the maid off on her holiday :wacko: I didn't sleep til after 3:30 last night. Waiting for this mom to go into labour which is really stupid. She is still niggling. SO I'm going to come home and try get a few hours' sleep


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas16:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas7:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas12:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas1:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas10:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas8:


:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodluck Trinno!! :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Good morning B and Trin. :flower:

Addie, sorry I missed you. 

Luna, the swing was costly! But oh so worth it.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Molls, I'm wanting to get one of those swings. I want one that plugs into mains. Theya re very very pricey tho. I've been looking around for a second hand one

I got a wonder bag :happydance: DO you get them? IT's like a big bag of polystyrene balls and you put your pot on the stove for like 5min for rice and then put it in the wonderbag and seal it up and viola - cooked food :thumbup: Going to do the animal rice in it today and see how that goes


----------



## Mollykins

I've never heard of wonder bag.... Sounds cool! What do you mean... Plugs into mains?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I've never heard of wonder bag.... Sounds cool! What do you mean... Plugs into mains?

Plugs in rather than uses battery


----------



## TrinityMom

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_tw6UgDMSwvE/SovJVo2miaI/AAAAAAAAB3Y/90Qu62RAdiM/s400/wonderbag.jpghttps://www.africacreative.co.za/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/wonderbag11.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Morning!!!!

Lissy is so surreal to say MY DAUGHTER!!

Me so tired. Why is this week going so slowly??!


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! I have a pumpkin!!!
https://cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/thumbs/pumpkin-babies-halloween-fancy-dress-for-infants.jpeghttps://emilyweaverbrown.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834d35cef53ef010535c78aba970b-600wihttps://www.amesburylibrary.org/Website2010/pumpkin%20baby.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

BTW, 41* here today https://images.zaazu.com/img/summer-animated-animation-weather-smiley-emoticon-000399-large.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh, I suspected... Our swing does both, battery and plug. I wish I could pass it on to you. 
Ack! A pumpkin already?! Wow!


----------



## Essie

Morning,

I'm up late :dohh: well I'm actually still in bed feeding lyra. I wanted to be out of the hours by 0830 but I think I'll have to revise that to 0900. Busy day planned, off out this morning to do a few bits and then home for present wrapping this afternoon. DH is braving going into town because he needs to do last minute shopping :wacko: rather him than me! I hate going when it's busy, especially with the pram. 

I had better go and try to get ready and out the door, have good thursdays all :flower: hope Kit survived her night away, and her OH didn't have too stressful a night.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow a pumpkin!! Golly Trin, remember what we were saying back in the olden days about how sophisticated your lemon was?!! A pumpkin! I am in awe!

Real coffee break :coffee:

Having a lovely time tidying and organising my studio- still got a chest of drawers and my table to paint though. I love the craft room ideaology- that all my boxes and equipment can be on show and to hand, rather than hidden away like I tried to do before. And I'll be much tidier as a result I'm sure, because won't have to go to extremes to put things back where I found them.

I cut out some little rounds of pretty fabric with pinking shears and put them under the door knobs on my bookcase :happydance: And I'll do the same for my drawers. My idea too :smug: though I'm sure it's been done before!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I put tons of books in the garage, after all one doesn't realistically read several already read novels a day does one? :shrug: And many of them are more for show than anything else now, and I dip into 'Controlling your Gestational Diabetes' or 'How to Knit' far more than I do 'The Philosophy of Art' or 'Art and Illusion' :fool: Just kept my reference books and Italian and Russian course books and my 'to be read soon' books in my room :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That wonderbag is mad trin!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning bloods were better for 10g less cereal and a slice of ham, 99 :thumbup:

As Mary Poppins famously sung, "a spoon full of protein helps the carbohydrates go down" :serenade:

Right, back to tidying.....

Have a nice day Essie the Lochness Monster xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Claire ! My gorgeous prezzie arrived ! Thank you so much xxxxxx

those shoes are too cute i had to buy them in every size:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning just a quick one from the lurker 

Clare I have wrote on your FB wall yesterday but thanks again for the lovely vest for Nathanial its really cute and will suit him perfectly !! Did u receive my parcel? 

I think its only Trin that hasn't yet :(

Pumpkin already wowzers its going faster now hey Trin !! The bag whatsit looks cool want one

I have a mountain of ironing to do Nate just gone napping after his brekkie bless 

Hope you all have good days I miss my lappy


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That wonderbag is mad trin!

The rice cooked brilliantly! For a bean stew or something you cook for 30 min on the stove then pop into the wonderbag for 2-3 hrs and it's done. So you can put stuff on before work, leave it in there and come home to a hot meal. And only have used a little bit of electricity

There was a huge fundraising drive a while back to get them into rural communities


----------



## TrinityMom

Artichoke pate and melba toast followed by cherries for lunch :munch::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That sounds nice Trin, I could eat that too, GD friendly. Cop out lunch of egg on toast for us- too busy painting and tidying to cook.


----------



## HollyMonkey

might put up a shelf


----------



## Sarachka

Sooooooo tired and still one day left tomorrow :-(


----------



## kit_cat

Hullo!

I'm back and OH did a marvellous job..Cara was a little angel for daddy. I'm so glad - phew!

Ahh, she's just woken from a nap..back later :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hullo!
> 
> I'm back and OH did a marvellous job..Cara was a little angel for daddy. I'm so glad - phew!
> 
> Ahh, she's just woken from a nap..back later :hugs:

Welcome back Kit :hugs:

I was beginning to think there were no turtles around today!

So glad Cara was good. And often DH's do better without us around (knowing how to do things better/ easier/ faster...etc)


----------



## addie25

Hiiii everyone!! I slept all night not one time did I wake up to use the bathroom!! Today I am going out with a couple of friends one is having twins ( I met her at that meeting) and then my friend who is having triplets. Should be fun.
I agree this week is going by very slowly :shrug:

Trin a pumpkin!!!!! Wowow!!! 

I want it to be Christmas already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi girls! :wave:

Happy* pumpkin day* Trin! :dance: i feel like a dummy for asking b/c i should already know this but... when is your due date?? :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

ESSIE & *GINGE*!!! thank you so much for the lovely Christmas cards. they look quite nice on the mantel next to the one from Kit. :thumbup: and both u girls sent thoughtful notes too. how funny that u both wished good luck on a christmas or 2012 :bfp: i beat u to it :haha: 
nuv u girls! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Luna just got your package!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much for the outfits and lovely card. The card made me :cry: I am about to take pics and post them they are soooooooooooooooooo adorable I love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love how one is for mommy and one is for daddy, DH is going to love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> Happy* pumpkin day* Trin! :dance: i feel like a dummy for asking b/c i should already know this but... when is your due date?? :shrug:

Don't feel like a dummy! Beginning of March some time (officially the 8th)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need shelf material but can't be bovvered to go to Becksville to get stuff. I'll go tomorrow. Is it easy mounting a wall shelf? I just need a narrow one for all my pretty jam jars that I've been doing today filled with beads and buttons and bells etc etc


----------



## addie25

THIS IS WHY YOU DON'T WAIT 4 DAYS TO GET THE MAIL (I HAVE BEEN LAZY LOL) THANK YOU SO MUCH GING,APRIL,AND HAYLEY FOR THE LOVELY CHRISTMAS CARDS AND NOTES!!!!!! AND GING I WILL WORK ON THE NAMES LOL HOPEFULLY HAVE A LIST SOON!!!! I was so lazy this christmas and didn't sent any cards but next year I will send a lovely one with the girls on it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Awww lovely twin turtle babe attire :twingirls:


----------



## addie25

Be back in a bit. Time to iron my curly messy hair on top of my head!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

One more day of school, one more day of sorrow, one more day of school, and Sarachka's home tomorrow


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having tea drinking kicks from Mr Bump

Right better go and get bread before they run out of wholemeal....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka. Are you going to start your nursery/sewing over your hols? Cushions too are really easy, for your sofa bed :xmas8:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Breadtime, back in a jiffy


----------



## TrinityMom

I've done nothing but lounge around, sleep and read about cloth nappies :blush:

I worry for this mom who is going into labour. She is having BH's and she thinks they are really painful...not the best sign

B, I have NO idea how difficult it is to put up a shelf. Judging by how long it is taking the guy at work to do mine, I would say VERY

Poor DH is working overtime. The electricity has gone out but they want them to carry on working :saywhat:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Be back in a bit. Time to iron my curly messy hair on top of my head!!!!!!!

before and after pics!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

My belly button has popped out! First time ever! :shock: The boys think it's hilarious


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today's developments...I painted the furniture light because although the wood colour was fine it's not in keeping with my overall desires. It looks white but is actually a colour called pearl grey, trés chic:thumbup: And note fabric backing to the handles, à la Bethany:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2









006.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









002.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka. Are you going to start your nursery/sewing over your hols? Cushions too are really easy, for your sofa bed :xmas8:

I should do, or at least hunt out fabrics.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I covered my speakers which were dark wood with some left over adhesive vinyl, and painted my gubbins rack a dark metallic pink and put colourful wrapping paper tabs in the drawer fronts :happydance: Aiming to paint the table this evening...
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









011.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> My belly button has popped out! First time ever! :shock: The boys think it's hilarious

Mine is creeping out and out. I'd say it was even in the realms of an outy already :argh:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, B! You are a hard workin' lady!! Such a transformation!

And I love the fabric behind the drawer pulls! That's adorable!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Addie! Glad you like the outfits. Just thought they were too perfect not to get for you!!


----------



## TrinityMom

SO B you had a _slightly_ more productive day than me then? :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Off to make stirfry. I am starving!


----------



## Mollykins

Morning turts... including the belly button sticky outy ones :haha:

Newbie is going to have a sweet pea Christmas eve. :happydance:

Welcome back Kit, glad Cara was good for daddy. :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> SO B you had a _slightly_ more productive day than me then? :haha:

You've probably done more cooking than me today! I've been on GD fast food :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm so excited about my new room, it's like an enormous Christmas present to myself from me!!


----------



## Mollykins

My oldest and Leo LOVE blabbing to each other. So sweet :cloud9: my youngest cant be bothered, shes playing with her cars. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> SO B you had a _slightly_ more productive day than me then? :haha:
> 
> You've probably done more cooking than me today! I've been on GD fast food :haha:Click to expand...

Um....no! I had yoghurt for breakfast, ready made artichoke pate with a portion of melba toast and cherries. Just made stirfry tho :angelnot:


----------



## Mollykins

B, your room is coming along brilliantly! Maybe you should be an interior designer. I can see it now..."This lovely accent wall was inspired by my children... We call it, 'Pea soup meets whitewash.'" :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Spoiler
I had sex :argh:


----------



## Essie

B, I love how you're room is coming along. It's looking fab :thumbup:

Kit, glad your OH had a good night with Cara. How was it for you?

We had a productive day. We went to the library, did some food shopping and then visited my dad. Then when we got home I wrapped presents and Lyra sat and watched me. I'm now sorting some bits to take to my mums tomorrow. I'm going over early to make the cake, which I'll ice on Christmas eve. DH only has to work a max of 6 hours tomorrow, so he'll be back 1230 at the latest. I'm so excited about Christmas. I can't wait to spend some time with my family, and I'm desperate to give DH his gift from Lyra.


----------



## Essie

My BnB has gone crazy. It has the little feeling status things all randomly over the page :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's your present from Lyra to DH essie? Holly's got my dh a little hanging fabric bird from the Christmas market :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> SO B you had a _slightly_ more productive day than me then? :haha:
> 
> You've probably done more cooking than me today! I've been on GD fast food :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Um....no! I had yoghurt for breakfast, ready made artichoke pate with a portion of melba toast and cherries. Just made stirfry tho :angelnot:Click to expand...

I'm cheating for dinner tonight, but this is special room decoration week- I'm not even cycling at lunchtimes :shock: Frozen fish and tinned spinach :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congratulations Clare!!! :sex:


----------



## HollyMonkey

2yr olds are just THE CUTEST THINGS IN THE WORLD. Well mine is :smug: Her little face, her funny little running everywhere legs :cloud9: I nuv her :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> What's your present from Lyra to DH essie? Holly's got my dh a little hanging fabric bird from the Christmas market :awww:

I got her footprint cast in glass. I hope he's going to love it. Holly's pressie sounds lovely :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtloids. Me, my pumpkin and my outie-button are off to bed...hopefully to sleep

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What's your present from Lyra to DH essie? Holly's got my dh a little hanging fabric bird from the Christmas market :awww:
> 
> I got her footprint cast in glass. I hope he's going to love it. Holly's pressie sounds lovely :awww:Click to expand...

Ah yes I remember:thumbup: He'll love it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin and squash and outie :hugs:

Just whitewashed half the floor- it's going to look fab when it's finished! Totally different room! The boys came home tonight from their grandparents and think it looks great and DSS the younger asked how on earth I managed to do it so quickly whilst pregnant and with Holly to look after. I told him it's called _Being a Woman!!_ 

Time to relax with my embroidery and continue that giraffe sticking its head through the letter O...


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my, so tired. I have lots to comment on but mine eyes shutteth :sleep: I need an early night. Honestly, one day/night back at work and I'm pooped beyond all poopedness. Thanks to those asking how I was with being away from Cara...I suppose I was ok. It was weird. I kept getting that feeling that something was missing :-k It was good to be me again for a little while though rather than exclusively mummy :thumbup:

Anyway....3 more sleeps!!!!:xmas12:

Good night everyone, I'll catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## poas

Glad it went so well kit  room looks lovely b  Essie I wanted to do the foot thing but couldn't find where to go?! Trin...gross for all the right reasons  outies freak me out but Tori obv needs that space  goodnight all...oh...still no ss for me I'm quite sad :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

:brat: :brat: :brat: I missed my SS delivery :cry: redelivery booked for saturday!


----------



## Sarachka

Only one more day to suffer!! Hopefully tomorrow will gO smoothly but as you can imagine, the last day before the jobcentre closes for 5 days can often be an INSANE one.


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Glad it went so well kit  room looks lovely b  Essie I wanted to do the foot thing but couldn't find where to go?! Trin...gross for all the right reasons  outies freak me out but Tori obv needs that space  goodnight all...oh...still no ss for me I'm quite sad :(

There are two places near me that make glass, I found out they did the footprints because another mum at baby group had one done. Did you want it done in glass specifically? This website: https://www.precious-memories.co.uk/index.html says that have a place in MK, but I don't think they do glass. Only looked briefly though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bed time for monkeys!! 

Lissy that's so sad, hope it arrives tomorrow :hugs: 

Goodluck for last day Sarachka, hope it's not too mobbed :flower:

DH finishes at midday tomorrow and he said he'd take us out for lunch :yipee: Not posh lunch or anything, but there's a café near where we have to go and get animal grains tomorrow, and I'm always game for someone else cooking and doing the washing up.

Nighty night xxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Grr inlaws! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and little mr Alex and miss Sophie will be waiting for me when I'm done with work tomorrow


----------



## new mummy2010

I have a poorly boy :(

He can't keep nothing down apart from diroalyte which April recommended poor lamb he has puked properly about 9 times until it was just bile my poor little man I'm so sad for him he has had cuddles all day and slept on and off inbetwEen pukes :(

Glad Cara was good for Daddy Kit and you enjoyed yourself well deserved !!

Clare whilst the imlaws we're round ROFL !!!

B room looks swell ,I agree with Mollz a new career after baby "interior by munkie"

Well we are sharing a bottle of Rose Cava how posh are we (not) in bed watching bluddy darts !!


----------



## Sarachka

Poor little Nate. I hope he gets a good nights sleep and Is brighter in the morning x


----------



## new mummy2010

aw well I killed the thread :( 

Takes me an age to catch up on my phone!!


----------



## Mollykins

Poor Nate! Hope he feels better soon :hugs:
Sez, I hope tomorrow does by quickly and painlessly. :flower:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Be back in a bit. Time to iron my curly messy hair on top of my head!!!!!!!
> 
> before and after pics!!! :happydance:Click to expand...






Here are some pics of my hair curly and straight. I didn't see the message till after I straightened my hair so I got pics I have already taken. I look better with my hair straight.

hmm they are sideways?? I don't get y they are always sideways.


----------



## Mollykins

Gorge each way Addie. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Gorge each way Addie. :thumbup:

I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I just got your monkey suit in the post. Thank you so much! I nuver it. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Considering how little sleep I got last night and rough a time Leo has had... I should be sleeping now as I've just got him down but I am enjoying the alone time. And watching Clash of the Titans. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, I just got your monkey suit in the post. Thank you so much! I nuver it. :hugs:

yay! Glad you like it. I hope it fits! :)

I just love the little monkey hat! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I know! It's adorable. I'll take pics tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

OH is officially on vacation :happydance: No work until next year! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> OH is officially on vacation :happydance: No work until next year! :dance: :yipee:

:happydance: mine has five hours left!


----------



## Mollykins

Yay Essie!


----------



## Essie

Addie I love your hair.


----------



## Sarachka

only 9 hours until I'm at home with my Alex and Sophie. 9! Oh well there will very possibly be a McDonald's in the middle of it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OH is officially on vacation :happydance: No work until next year! :dance: :yipee:
> 
> :happydance: mine has five hours left!Click to expand...

Mine has 3 hours! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oh and little mr Alex and miss Sophie will be waiting for me when I'm done with work tomorrow

This made me well up :cry: Enjoy them Sarachka, they grow up so fast. I can't believe my 2yr old niece is at Uni now :shock: And that Holly's nearly 2 herself. She fell asleep yesterday going to the baker's and I carried her up the stairs from the pushchair like a baby with her head at my breast and it made me :cry: Just as well there's another one in the oven!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well you may think I'm having a nostalgic start to the day but it's not the start- the start was a decorating one- doing as much as possible before LO wakes up!! It's really coming along and DH said I can get curtains and a shelf this afternoon :happydance: Trop cooool man!

Gotta go, LO has woken up and wants her monkey food.....


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello turts its christmas eve,eve woohooooo!!!

I have a brighter baby today who has had some milk and few spoons of porroidge and is now sleeping again zzzzz!!

Yey for all oh's and dh's finishing their working years lee finished yesterday !!

Hope ya'll well nuv u all miss my lappy for proper catch up and can't wait to show you all house pictures xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know :haha: we had to make out we were getting baby stuff.

we didnt use anything at first :shock: theres no chance of ya know ::shock:
he ahem in a condom tho........sorry tmi.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Th euniverse has a fantastic sense of irony, because after saying 'tonight I am going to sleep' I was called out 30 min after I got into bed :wacko:

Sweet baby girl tho. Parents were Hare Krishna devotees so I have chants going round and round in my head


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany I welled up yesterday as my sister sent me an email entitled "see ya tomorrow" with suuuuuuuuch a cute smilie photo of Alex. Nuv him so much


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OH is officially on vacation :happydance: No work until next year! :dance: :yipee:
> 
> :happydance: mine has five hours left!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has 3 hours! :dance:Click to expand...

I don't know how many mine has - all depends on overtime and how many stupid jobs the shop staff took in and said could be done by christmas. They are very unrealistic about these things. I know the boss doesn't want to work overtime so who knows :shrug: COuld be 11, could be 4:30. Hopefully he'll get a bonus and good overtime pay so he can pay for his car to be fixed.


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello turts its christmas eve,eve woohooooo!!!
> 
> I have a brighter baby today who has had some milk and few spoons of porroidge and is now sleeping again zzzzz!!
> 
> Yey for all oh's and dh's finishing their working years lee finished yesterday !!
> 
> Hope ya'll well nuv u all miss my lappy for proper catch up and can't wait to show you all house pictures xx

So glad he's feeling better. It's awful when they are sick, especially before they can talk :nope:

Big :hugs: Nate


----------



## HollyMonkey

*OMG FOOKIN-GOD, I've just done the floor paint and it looks FOOKING A M A Z I N G!! It looks like a real room now, the kind you see in magazines Do you think I can actually go in it, and move around in it, and make things in it?  Ok it was nice before, all brown and woody, but it looks mega now!     *

Hayley I'm glad Nate's feeling better :baby:

You'll be ok Clare if you used a protective sheath. What an amusing term. :haha: 

Addie, didn't have time to say earlier but your hair looks lovely both ways, I always feel more groomed if I've run the straighteners through mine though, even though it's not curly. Just kind of a slight wave to mine. Very pretty hair though you have :kiss:

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo it's REAL COFFEE time, plus bloods are at 80 so well deserved :coffee: I had a slice of processed chicken at breakfast- incredible how that little bit of protein changes the entire axis of my world at the moment :shrug:

And here's another thing, SALAD NICOISE for lunch at the café which I LOVE- so a stress free bloods day for me, no brain power involved :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Right, off to work. At least there's coffee there :coffee: Must remember to take the peanut butter fudge packages I made and distribute them. It's all rainy today - bet the malls are packed to capacity - all the locals AND the holiday makers will be there :wacko: Staying well away!

Chat later


----------



## TrinityMom

Can't wait for pics B!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany I welled up yesterday as my sister sent me an email entitled "see ya tomorrow" with suuuuuuuuch a cute smilie photo of Alex. Nuv him so much

When my niece and nephew were very little I had a real soft spot, dare I say preference even, for my nephew over my niece. It's completely gone away now, but do you have this?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Photos please B!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Can't wait for pics B!!!

I'm holding out for the final shoot when it's all finished now- I might phone Homes and Gardens magazine and ask them to send a photographer in:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Th euniverse has a fantastic sense of irony, because after saying 'tonight I am going to sleep' I was called out 30 min after I got into bed :wacko:
> 
> Sweet baby girl tho. Parents were Hare Krishna devotees so I have chants going round and round in my head

Cute baby! It crossed my mind that you'd have such a boring time at my birth, I'd just lie around screaming and panting and demanding evil drugs until it was out. No interesting 'theme' like your ladies all seem to have. Maybe I should have a theme for my birth too, like a jungle theme for example and everyone has to pretend to be wild animals https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/ROILION1%5B1%5D.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OH is officially on vacation :happydance: No work until next year! :dance: :yipee:
> 
> :happydance: mine has five hours left!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has 3 hours! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how many mine has - all depends on overtime and how many stupid jobs the shop staff took in and said could be done by christmas. They are very unrealistic about these things. I know the boss doesn't want to work overtime so who knows :shrug: COuld be 11, could be 4:30. Hopefully he'll get a bonus and good overtime pay so he can pay for his car to be fixed.Click to expand...

DH is really hoping for a bonus this year too- it pays our summer hols and he always gives me a lump sum from it which this year I'd like to use to get the furniture and rug for baby's room. So fingers crossed.:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

THEY PAID MY MATERNITY PAY IM GETTING 1582 IN BANK 28TH AND AGREED TO HONOUR THE PAYMENTS IN FUTURE:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


TURLTE GIFTS ALL AROUND:happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: I'm naff I'll be back. I keep saying but I honestly don't want to bring the thread. It's dark in my head and when amongst friends it's all I want to talk about. 

We split up on Tuesday but got back together as he begged me. I'm dubious that he won't change otherwise I wouldn't have got to this point with him. I feel I opened up and he did for the first time in like ever. Told me how insecure he was and that he could see on reflection that he had messed it all up and it was awful. I really wanted to stick to my guns. But he is trying, there's a part of my heart that is breaking for him. Because he can't run from who he is forever. I dunno.

In happier news I posted my secret Santa. But it will be late. I had it, but was supposed to post it on the day that we had this massive row/break up/chat. Sorry in advance. I'll message you all as I have a few correspondences re: secret Santa to relay!

I'm currently watching a night with beyond and clubbing and then I'm getting my last bits and eating with my girlfriends and going for a boogie later. Adams gonna go out so I can have a Christmas :wine: i'm feelin better at least Adam knows how I feel, time will tell and I am going to make the most of Christmas - I'm sure there are people far worse off than me right now. 

I love you all, you should all know I think about you all the time. I hope you are all excited for the festivities or just time with family. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's supposed to say blubbing!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is home!! We're off out for the afternoon, Holly is wearing her Newbie outfit and looks so cute!!

laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:xmas8:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies I can safely say I am heartbroken.........I have come to the conclusion that this is not a period but an early miscarriage, I had very strong symptoms of pregnancy including gagging/voms when brushing teeth which I have never done before...When I first began bleeding I lost a very large piece of lining and the bleeding has been very very heavy and painful.....:cry: I'm not usually heavy till the 2nd day but this time around it has been since the word go :sad2:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww big :hug: Jaynie, I miss you. And you're not a bbm person and I'm not a FB one so I feel sad when you're not on the thread :cry: Nuv you, have fun clubbing! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hug: for you too Ginge xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oops I think I took it as clubbing not blubbing Jaynie!! Sorry!


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Well ladies I can safely say I am heartbroken.........I have come to the conclusion that this is not a period but an early miscarriage, I had very strong symptoms of pregnancy including gagging/voms when brushing teeth which I have never done before...When I first began bleeding I lost a very large piece of lining and the bleeding has been very very heavy and painful.....:cry: I'm not usually heavy till the 2nd day but this time around it has been since the word go :sad2:

:hugs: did u take a test?


----------



## x-ginge-x

No I didn't have any....but my intuition just told me I was....that kind of feeling you just get when you just 'know' :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> No I didn't have any....but my intuition just told me I was....that kind of feeling you just get when you just 'know' :(

I know its hard hun but unless you know u were pregnant dont assume or try to think a heavy bleed is a miscarriage youll get really upset:hugs:

A few times i thought i had a chemical pregnancy desipite not taking a test.I got myself into a right state:hugs:

:hugs:
hope u get bfp soon.

p.s i have 3 frers i can pop in the post for you,i dont need them (well i hope i wont :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

If you would do that for me clare I would very much appreciate that :hugs: and I accept the fact that its an MC to me for it to happen there has to be a reason and our body generally knows whether theres something wrong well before a scan can tell us that!


----------



## Essie

:hugs: for Jaynie and Ginge


----------



## cassie04

awwwww jaynie love :hugs: i have missed you! I bet you feel releived to get everythning off your chest and being honest with adam about how you are feeling! :thumbup: sometimes you have to wake up someone with the truth of reality as they are completely ignrant to what is going on around them......so you never know maybe this was the wake up call adam needed to realise what he could potentially loose 

Sending you a big mery crimbo hug and make sure you have a waxa with the girls tonight! :hugs:/COLOR]


----------



## cassie04

:cry: ginge! sorry you beleive it is a miscariage! such a shame :nope: on the other hand if this is the case then least you know you can indeed manage to conceive with PCOS :thumbup: 

:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

B i agree where are those pitures :shrug: i await your creativness to be revealed :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Trin that little girl is stunning! :cloud9: what a cutey pie!

I forgot to say what a lovely new year present to see you gorgeous baby girl again on the 30th :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Hey Clare :hi: hows big SMILING Freya doing????? :cloud9: have you caught any pics of here smiling away???? if so please let me see! :blush:

I am soooooo thrilled you managed to get your maternity pay :happydance: what a releif and helping hand for christmas time! i think you should treat yourself and freya to a pamper day or a new party frock for christmas....or shoes .....i love shoes :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Just catching up properly. Cake is baked and now cooling :thumbup:

Clare, so happy you get your full Mat pay. Surviving on smp is no fun. 

Jaynie, I'm glad you and Adam had a chance to have a proper talk. I hope this will be the kick he needs to change. I have missed you but totally understand why you've been absent :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Hi Essie and Lyra and anybody else! are you all set for christmas


I have kinda bombarded the thread i think everyones run away :blush: 

I have been uba busy getting ready for the festivities! i cant contain my excitement! im really looking forward to Dave having a few days off from work so we can celebrate our xmas with bump....i cant even imagine how excited you are to have xmas with your turtle babies :cloud9:

so........im off to the girls house for xmas party night with food and presents....i cant wait :thumbup: so im going to have a pamper session before then....paint my nails, do my hair, hve a bath etc :happydance: 
We are traveling down to birmingham tomorrow (thats where all my family live) and staying at my nans ....they all havent seen my big budda belly so will be lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Hi Essie and Lyra and anybody else! are you all set for christmas
> 
> 
> I have kinda bombarded the thread i think everyones run away :blush:
> 
> I have been uba busy getting ready for the festivities! i cant contain my excitement! im really looking forward to Dave having a few days off from work so we can celebrate our xmas with bump....i cant even imagine how excited you are to have xmas with your turtle babies :cloud9:
> 
> so........im off to the girls house for xmas party night with food and presents....i cant wait :thumbup: so im going to have a pamper session before then....paint my nails, do my hair, hve a bath etc :happydance:
> We are traveling down to birmingham tomorrow (thats where all my family live) and staying at my nans ....they all havent seen my big budda belly so will be lovely :cloud9:

We are nearly ready. I need to ice the cake tomorrow and we are going to a Christingle services which is being held at the church where lyra is being christened (in march). I'm very excited! I wrapped all the presents last night. Can't wait to open all Lyras pressies and see what everyone got her.*

Your evening sounds really fun, have a fab time!


----------



## addie25

Ging I am so sorry :hugs: maybe take a test and see if a line shows us to be sure it was a m/c be4 getting fully upset. A line would still show mine showed for a week after my m/c. Big :hugs: love


----------



## Sarachka

1.5 hours come on! I need time to go a bit quicker


----------



## babyhopes2010

Cassie are you having girl or boy as im off shopping soon :)


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie is a PINK bump


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie and Lyra and anybody else! are you all set for christmas
> 
> 
> I have kinda bombarded the thread i think everyones run away :blush:
> 
> I have been uba busy getting ready for the festivities! i cant contain my excitement! im really looking forward to Dave having a few days off from work so we can celebrate our xmas with bump....i cant even imagine how excited you are to have xmas with your turtle babies :cloud9:
> 
> so........im off to the girls house for xmas party night with food and presents....i cant wait :thumbup: so im going to have a pamper session before then....paint my nails, do my hair, hve a bath etc :happydance:
> We are traveling down to birmingham tomorrow (thats where all my family live) and staying at my nans ....they all havent seen my big budda belly so will be lovely :cloud9:
> 
> We are nearly ready. I need to ice the cake tomorrow and we are going to a Christingle service at the church where lyra is being christened. I'm very excited! I wrapped all the presents last night. Can't wait to open all Lyras pressies and see what everyone got her.*
> 
> Your evening sounds really fun, have a fab time!Click to expand...

awwww have an amazing time.....i didnt realise it was lyra's christening :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> Cassie are you having girl or boy as im off shopping soon :)

I am a pink through and through :cloud9: hows gorgeous freya :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> Cassie is a PINK bump

Just like you :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I know a good workman doesn't blame his tools but my drill battery has just died on me while putting up my shelves :growlmad: I have put up a curtain rail all on my own just now though....and have the most beaut curtains but I need to rush back to the store and get 2 more :dohh: I thought there were 2 in each pack, like, you know, a pair of curtains, kind of logical but French people clearly like to buy their curtains in ones. Derrr stoopid, like buying one shoe :fool: But dh has said he'll run me there :thumbup:

And the curtains are WONDERFUL, white with little coloured felt circles sewn here and there on them, since my button idea was going to be very costly, both in time and materials. These ones are not cheap but DH said my room can be my christmas present :xmas8:

Nearly hometime Sarachhhhhhkaaaaaa


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I found a frame for my tools and a heavenly lamp :cloud9: I need one by the door where the switch is since there's no ceiling light and it's orgasmic, I'm so in love with it. Just a simple white and dark pink spotty one. April says I'm nesting :haha:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie and Lyra and anybody else! are you all set for christmas
> 
> 
> I have kinda bombarded the thread i think everyones run away :blush:
> 
> I have been uba busy getting ready for the festivities! i cant contain my excitement! im really looking forward to Dave having a few days off from work so we can celebrate our xmas with bump....i cant even imagine how excited you are to have xmas with your turtle babies :cloud9:
> 
> so........im off to the girls house for xmas party night with food and presents....i cant wait :thumbup: so im going to have a pamper session before then....paint my nails, do my hair, hve a bath etc :happydance:
> We are traveling down to birmingham tomorrow (thats where all my family live) and staying at my nans ....they all havent seen my big budda belly so will be lovely :cloud9:
> 
> We are nearly ready. I need to ice the cake tomorrow and we are going to a Christingle service at the church where lyra is being christened. I'm very excited! I wrapped all the presents last night. Can't wait to open all Lyras pressies and see what everyone got her.*
> 
> Your evening sounds really fun, have a fab time!Click to expand...
> 
> awwww have an amazing time.....i didnt realise it was lyra's christening :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh it's not her christening til March, this is just a Christmas service we are going to :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am backj from work and off for 4 days :happydance: With the exception of one overdue baby. But the fact that there's only one left til Jan makes it feel ok - not like starting at the bottom of the mountain, more like cresting the summit 


.....what a load of crap I can talk :wacko:

DH is also home so we can be all homey and familyish and cosy together

Happy christening day Lyra :kiss: I am totally in love with your avatar pic of her Ess. She is so cute!

Jaynie, thanks for checking in. Sorry things are still crappy. We nuv you, sending loads of :hugs: Hope christmas brings some healing

Clare, yay for mat pay money :yipee: Wish someone would suddenly decide to pay me something! Lovely timing too. Have fun shopping

Ginge, big :hugs:

Cassie, have fun with the girls :thumbup: Yes, it will be a lovely New Year gift to see Tori and (finally) put my mind at ease that she has no boy bits

B, I can't wait for pics!!! The floor teaser just added to the suspense


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe I _*am*_ nesting?!!! Maybe this is a little nest I'm making to sit on my eggs for the next few months!! When I was pregnant with Holly we'd just moved here so I was automatically setting up my room, so maybe it went undiagnosed but I was indeed nesting then too. Maybe I am actually a chicken!


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie and Lyra and anybody else! are you all set for christmas
> 
> 
> I have kinda bombarded the thread i think everyones run away :blush:
> 
> I have been uba busy getting ready for the festivities! i cant contain my excitement! im really looking forward to Dave having a few days off from work so we can celebrate our xmas with bump....i cant even imagine how excited you are to have xmas with your turtle babies :cloud9:
> 
> so........im off to the girls house for xmas party night with food and presents....i cant wait :thumbup: so im going to have a pamper session before then....paint my nails, do my hair, hve a bath etc :happydance:
> We are traveling down to birmingham tomorrow (thats where all my family live) and staying at my nans ....they all havent seen my big budda belly so will be lovely :cloud9:
> 
> We are nearly ready. I need to ice the cake tomorrow and we are going to a Christingle service at the church where lyra is being christened. I'm very excited! I wrapped all the presents last night. Can't wait to open all Lyras pressies and see what everyone got her.*
> 
> Your evening sounds really fun, have a fab time!Click to expand...
> 
> awwww have an amazing time.....i didnt realise it was lyra's christening :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's not her christening til March, this is just a Christmas service we are going to :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dohh: i am such a dummy at the min :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie and Lyra and anybody else! are you all set for christmas
> 
> 
> I have kinda bombarded the thread i think everyones run away :blush:
> 
> I have been uba busy getting ready for the festivities! i cant contain my excitement! im really looking forward to Dave having a few days off from work so we can celebrate our xmas with bump....i cant even imagine how excited you are to have xmas with your turtle babies :cloud9:
> 
> so........im off to the girls house for xmas party night with food and presents....i cant wait :thumbup: so im going to have a pamper session before then....paint my nails, do my hair, hve a bath etc :happydance:
> We are traveling down to birmingham tomorrow (thats where all my family live) and staying at my nans ....they all havent seen my big budda belly so will be lovely :cloud9:
> 
> We are nearly ready. I need to ice the cake tomorrow and we are going to a Christingle service at the church where lyra is being christened. I'm very excited! I wrapped all the presents last night. Can't wait to open all Lyras pressies and see what everyone got her.*
> 
> Your evening sounds really fun, have a fab time!Click to expand...
> 
> awwww have an amazing time.....i didnt realise it was lyra's christening :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's not her christening til March, this is just a Christmas service we are going to :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah! I also read that wrong :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :hi: B you big chicken!:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Some monkeys make nests too:thumbup:
https://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/4201/PreviewComp/SuperStock_4201-75984.jpg


----------



## cassie04

I have munched munched munched on a chicken soup! and done the washing and drying and hoovering! like a good wifey! now ii must must must pack for our little adventure tomorrow :happydance: 


Ohhhhhhhh the weather outside is frightful, But the fire is so delightful, And since we've no place to go, Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

Such a lovely day! i feel rather merry and enjoying getting glammed up for tonight and having a dance round the house! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just found some hand-me-down shoes from my niece in the garage, they fit Holly now! Pink glittery ballerina shoes :yipee: She's wearing them now and looks like an Addie baby!! I'm thrilled, I forgot all about them and was just looking for something a bit glitzy for her the other day and they look really Christmassy


----------



## TrinityMom

:cry: "Google doesn't have children" is my best
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taDqKWWPDAY


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axUEYbf_K8k&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie and Lyra and anybody else! are you all set for christmas
> 
> 
> I have kinda bombarded the thread i think everyones run away :blush:
> 
> I have been uba busy getting ready for the festivities! i cant contain my excitement! im really looking forward to Dave having a few days off from work so we can celebrate our xmas with bump....i cant even imagine how excited you are to have xmas with your turtle babies :cloud9:
> 
> so........im off to the girls house for xmas party night with food and presents....i cant wait :thumbup: so im going to have a pamper session before then....paint my nails, do my hair, hve a bath etc :happydance:
> We are traveling down to birmingham tomorrow (thats where all my family live) and staying at my nans ....they all havent seen my big budda belly so will be lovely :cloud9:
> 
> We are nearly ready. I need to ice the cake tomorrow and we are going to a Christingle service at the church where lyra is being christened. I'm very excited! I wrapped all the presents last night. Can't wait to open all Lyras pressies and see what everyone got her.*
> 
> Your evening sounds really fun, have a fab time!Click to expand...
> 
> awwww have an amazing time.....i didnt realise it was lyra's christening :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's not her christening til March, this is just a Christmas service we are going to :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: i am such a dummy at the min :wacko:Click to expand...

It's not you Cassie, It's the way I phrased it :dohh:


----------



## Essie

I've edited my badly phrased post now, sorry for the confusions!


----------



## Essie

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Moq6mXsUEPc/THPucNI9_lI/AAAAAAAABU8/nRKjVn9t0_k/s1600/Chicken_monkey.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im going to delete this soon cos she only in her nappy BUT how cute is she :cloud9:

i took this pic myself with new camera :)
 



Attached Files:







nappy.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous Clare :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







meandfrya.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PC230066.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

Little Alex is sooooooo cute. Such a legend


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening all :)

Well now Reece has the bug I just hope and pray it passes over night and that no body else gets it now *touches wood*

Jaynie big hugs and I hope you have a good boogie and food with your friends and that you have kinda sorted out the Adam situation hopefully he has taken heed of what he risks losing

Well a big THANKYOU to ESSIE & MISS LYRA for our christmas card 

I need to ask this because if its not what I think then my SS hasn't arrived yet...........but CASSIE was I your SS ?? Is that my SS pressie from you that you sent with the boys things?? Just wanted to make sure that it is so I'm not left out ;)


Bethany your room will look splendid and cool and totes amazeballs !!!!

Addie forgot to say your hair looks fab curly and straight so lucky to be able to rock both looks so well !!

What's everyones plans for tonight?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just a quick lurk, put 2 shelves up all on my own and have trimmed the curtains to the right length and pinned the hems and am about to go and sew them...then going to put them up!! :happydance: The shelves were a nightmare but I got there in the end. 

Clare they are really gorgeous pics of Freya :cloud9:

Where on earth did you find a chicken monkey essie?!! :haha:

Laters, back to my nesting....


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :flower:

I've been a busy bee doing Christmas stuff today hence why I've been quiet. Cara had me up at 5am this morning, so once again I'm pooped but never mind. I've tried to catch up sooooooo...

Hayley.. that's crappy about the dreaded bug that poor Nate and now Reece has...hope you and Lee don't follow suit, especially this close to Christmas. Did I thank you for the lovely card :-k...if not, thank you very much :hugs:

Trin..beautiful pic of the new bebe..so lovely :cloud9: Here's hoping you get a break now and that none of your January babies decide that December is a much more appealing month :winkwink: Enjoy your lovely festive family time :hugs:

Essie..hope the Christingle service is good and re Lyra's pressies...I bet she gets ridiculously spoiled :happydance: Also, thank you so much for the lovely Christmas card and sweet little note :hugs:

Bethany..I am very excited to see the grand opening of your spectacular new room...all the little teasers we've seen so far look amazing..what a clever lady you are :thumbup: Not long til scan time now :happydance: I love your new avatar by the way :cloud9:

Cassie..hope you had a lovely pamper session and enjoy your party night..I'm well jel, not that I think I could keep my eyes open for a party night :haha:

Addie...love your hair both curly and straight :thumbup: You remind me of someone..but I just can't put my finger on it, it will come to me....:-k Hope your little ladies are behaving for you :hugs:

Sezi..enjoy your Alex and Sophie cuddles :cloud9:

Newbie...:wohoo: for the 3rd January...cannot wait to see your pics :cloud9:

Clare..Freya is just so beautiful, you must be as proud as punch :cloud9:

Lissy..hello my lovely. How are you doing? I hope you aren't under pressure with the bi-polar although I know you have great support from OH. Hope all is well though :hugs:

Molly...I really hope the dairyless lifestyle is still having a positive effect on little Leo. Hope you're doing ok too :hugs:

Jaynie...I'm so sorry you still feel like you're in no man's land with Adam...it's a crappy place to be. I am hopeful that you've scared the crap out of him and forced him to face up to things and that this will make him realise that change is a must if he is to keep hold of you. He might just realise what's at stake now. Lots of love to you :hugs:

April...miss you and nuv you lovely :hugs:

Luna...loving your FB pics..keep them coming :cloud9: He's so scrummy! It's really amazing how his system reacts to the tiniest bit of dairy in your diet! Oh, by the way, did you receive something from me in the post? It wasn't a Christmas thing, just something that made me think of you :hugs:

Ginge...oh poor you, although as someone else said, it's worth doing a test to check your levels before you upset yourself thinking the worst. It may just be your body playing nasty tricks as PCOS can definitely mess with your cycles in every way :hugs:

Crunchster...where for art thou? You must be gearing up for your first Chrimbo with the beauteous Lauren...she's cute as a button :hugs:

Ok...that's about all I can think of....sorry if I forgot anything or anyone. Nuv you all and.......only 2 sleeps!!!!!:xmas12:


----------



## poas

Hello! Than you Essie and Lyra  it was lovely to read a real paper letter  
Still no ss for me...I'm hoping jaynie is my ss so I know it's not been lost in the post!I am bone tired and fed up of having very little money, very pleased you are not in the same boat Clare  xx
Have a nice evening all xx


----------



## poas

kit before I go-would 9_12 be more sensible,or 6-9?x


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> kit before I go-would 9_12 be more sensible,or 6-9?x

Do you mean for Cara?


----------



## poas

Yes...unless you fancy your chances of a babygro? Lol


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Yes...unless you fancy your chances of a babygro? Lol

:haha: Well I do look divine in a onesie you know :winkwink:

Cara has plenty of room in her 6-9s, so either age group but you already sent beautiful gifts and I certainly don't expect more my lovely :flower:


----------



## Essie

B, I googled "monkey chicken" and looked on images :haha:

Kit, my auntie arrived with a whole car packed with family presents, most of them for Lyra! She is definitely going to be spoiled! Are you all ready for Christmas now?

Hayley glad Nate is a bit better today but sorry Reece is now poorly. Fingers crossed he's all better for Christmas, and no one else gets it.


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's another early night for me ladies, so have lovely days/nights one and all.

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> B, I googled "monkey chicken" and looked on images :haha:
> 
> Kit, my auntie arrived with a whole car packed with family presents, most of them for Lyra! She is definitely going to be spoiled! Are you all ready for Christmas now?
> 
> Hayley glad Nate is a bit better today but sorry Reece is now poorly. Fingers crossed he's all better for Christmas, and no one else gets it.

Yep I'm ready I think..all except the turkey and trimmings which I'll pick up tomorrow morning..then, we wait for santa!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit how is Cara doing with her nomming?
Essie is Lyra nomming now too? 

I think I started Nate a bit early but he has seemed much more content than usual and that's a bonus trust me as he is a very needy LO at times and I ended up in tears most mornibgs by 9am :(


----------



## poas

Our hv has reccomended introducing solids to esme...I am holding off as long as possible I've never known such a 'grown up baby...it makes me quite sad really,like it is all being super rushed :(


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Kit how is Cara doing with her nomming?
> Essie is Lyra nomming now too?
> 
> I think I started Nate a bit early but he has seemed much more content than usual and that's a bonus trust me as he is a very needy LO at times and I ended up in tears most mornibgs by 9am :(

Lyra isn't nomming yet. She's had a tiny bit of mashed potato which went down okay, but we gave her some carrot the other day and she spat it out and looked really miserable when it was in her mouth. She seems satisfied with milk still but I think we'll offer her a little something on Christmas day.

Glad the noms are making Nate a bit more content. Sorry you're ending up in tears :hugs: how's Lee with him? Is he giving you support?


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

So sorry for the neglect, dh finished work on Wednesday so he has been out with us. enjoying all the things Lauren and I do, cinema swimming and walking .... So lovely 

Trin - I recived your christmas card - thank you so much ... Dh came running in with it saying "I know who this is from" so sweet 

I miss you all - hope to be online soon - just keeping up on the iPhone at the mo
So I do not miss everything 


Xxxxx


----------



## Essie

Merry Christmas Eve


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Happy Kissimoose Eeeeeve!!!

Our house is such a mess- one day of me not doing the cleaning up because I was too exhausticated and look what happens :nope: Have to gather my stores and get going. My in laws just told me yesterday they'll 'pop in' on xmas day :wacko: YAY! I thought that was the point of xmas eve with them but :shrug: clearly I was mistaken.

I feel like April. I want to buy a new mop - one I don't have to squeeze out with my hands :sick: My problem is that I have bought several in the past but none of them are maid-proof. As soon as the maid gets back it lasts about 3 days :wacko:

Better start tidying the house...


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all and a very happy Chrimbo Eve to you!!!:xmas6:

I'm heading off on the turkey and trimmings dash in a mo', so after that, we're all set :wohoo:

Hope everyone has a lovely day planned :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Kit how is Cara doing with her nomming?
> Essie is Lyra nomming now too?
> 
> I think I started Nate a bit early but he has seemed much more content than usual and that's a bonus trust me as he is a very needy LO at times and I ended up in tears most mornibgs by 9am :(

Cara is doing not too bad with her food. It's early days so she pulls the funniest faces at some things, other things like porridge and apple, she would eat until you stopped feeding them to her! She's definitely not got used to the savoury stuff yet but that's a common thing. Her wee tummy is working hard though which is waking her in the night sometimes.

I'm glad Nate seems to be happier and more content now you're weaning :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Well lee has the bug bluddy great prob my turn tomorrow now what a shite christmas we will have supposed to be at panto tonight but prob won't end up going now as lee ois such a mayxd arse grumping and groaning and the idiot has been sick all on top of the toilet cos I had cleaned it all up once and and put bleach down it and closed the lid and he oesnt like the light on so he can't see his sick the tit .........I know its not his fault but I'm so pissed off now and I know I will get it and tomorrow will be ruined or he will srill have it tomorrow as he is such a bad patient arghhhhh I thought we would have a lovely fabbo time in the new house just us 4 looks like I was wrong


On a brighter note mother bought Nate's chavaroo around last night and he nuvs it put a pic on FB and BBM


HAPPY CRIMBO EVE ALL xx


----------



## cassie04

Well...... Merry berry Xmas eve to all my lovely ladies, turtle babies and bumps!!!!!! I am lying in bed while dave cooks us breakfast in bed, I'm just munching on the last chocolate of my advent calendar:blush: I am such a kid! (did I mention we got one for emmie so I get to eat 2) sneaky!

Anyway were going on a road trip shortly to spend Xmas down south with family! Iv got my iPod ready to boogie and sing away for a whole 4hour car journey (poor dave)

Was lovely seeing the girls last night and I got the most beautiful presents...... They made me a huge 3d frame with me and a photo with all the different girls and they wrote a message saying how proud they were of me! Oooohhh also got a preggo belly cast! Excited muchly!

Hayley I am indeed your ss hope you like!!!!!

Have a great morning tomorrow as I dont think il get on untill afternoon (you know the part where the oldies fall asleep after a big fat turkey dinner) thinking of you all! 

Lots of christmassy love!!!! Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

I think I feel sick :(


----------



## new mummy2010

Ohh sounds a fabbo night Cassie glad you had a ball also I'm sure I will love my SS thankyou in advance xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

*HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE!!!!!!!!*

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/noel-neige.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/ronde-sapin-noel-2942.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/snoel.gif

Our second turtle Christmas!! Imagine that!! 

*MY ROOM IS FINISHED!!!* I'll get ten million pics up for your delectation soon....

Lots of normal housework to catch up on though before the MIL arrives:wacko:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sezi how are you and baby girly? What did u buy Charlie?
Tis quiet on here today I'm actually keeping up lol!!


----------



## Essie

https://www.emblibrary.com/el/Product_images/A6422.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Oooooo, high drama in Marks and Spencers! When I got there earlier this morning, there was virtually NO TURKEY on the shelves because their order hadn't shown up! There were lots of people standing there like :shock: and :shrug: and :sad2: I spotted an ickle piece someone had abandoned randomly (felt very :smug:) so decided to take that and head over to another M&S in case they had a proper piece. They had a few at the other store but not many and I had to pay waaaaaaay more than I wanted, but it's for a dinner that OH looks forward to ALL year (no, really) and so why scrimp? So, disaster averted but I feel really sorry for those who might leave it until later and won't get any :nope: For some people, Christmas without turkey just isn't Christmas :shrug:

So there we are...._now_ we're set for santa :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kit how is Cara doing with her nomming?
> Essie is Lyra nomming now too?
> 
> I think I started Nate a bit early but he has seemed much more content than usual and that's a bonus trust me as he is a very needy LO at times and I ended up in tears most mornibgs by 9am :(
> 
> Lyra isn't nomming yet. She's had a tiny bit of mashed potato which went down okay, but we gave her some carrot the other day and she spat it out and looked really miserable when it was in her mouth. She seems satisfied with milk still but I think we'll offer her a little something on Christmas day.
> 
> Glad the noms are making Nate a bit more content. Sorry you're ending up in tears :hugs: how's Lee with him? Is he giving you support?Click to expand...

I know what you mean about some foods making them look miserable...Cara was like that with suede. That said, if Lyra is still quite happy with just milk, I'd leave it :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Well lee has the bug bluddy great prob my turn tomorrow now what a shite christmas we will have supposed to be at panto tonight but prob won't end up going now as lee ois such a mayxd arse grumping and groaning and the idiot has been sick all on top of the toilet cos I had cleaned it all up once and and put bleach down it and closed the lid and he oesnt like the light on so he can't see his sick the tit .........I know its not his fault but I'm so pissed off now and I know I will get it and tomorrow will be ruined or he will srill have it tomorrow as he is such a bad patient arghhhhh I thought we would have a lovely fabbo time in the new house just us 4 looks like I was wrong
> 
> 
> On a brighter note mother bought Nate's chavaroo around last night and he nuvs it put a pic on FB and BBM
> 
> 
> HAPPY CRIMBO EVE ALL xx

Oh nooooo, and now you feel sick too? Hopefully it's just a 24 hour thing if you do get it and it doesn't spoil everything :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE!!!!!!!!*
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/noel-neige.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/ronde-sapin-noel-2942.gif https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/snoel.gif
> 
> Our second turtle Christmas!! Imagine that!!
> 
> *MY ROOM IS FINISHED!!!* I'll get ten million pics up for your delectation soon....
> 
> Lots of normal housework to catch up on though before the MIL arrives:wacko:

:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Turkey hell Kit! Ours is all ordered from the butchers and DH is going to collect it in a mo :smug:

I have been sooooo busy this morning, tidying and wrapping and feeling generally like a headless chicken but we're nearly there. I'll get my pics up in a mo...


----------



## HollyMonkey

First batch of pics, there are more to come!:happydance: Room views and Holly's glamour shoes and the curtains at night because against the daylight the pic wouldn't come out!
 



Attached Files:







030.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7









018.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









017.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6









010.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

Loads more angles and aspects!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2









026.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









028.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2









016.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2









027.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Luna for your frame idea!! My tools look fab! Details of things, like my shelves and lamp. Everything is to hand now, admire my scissors! :smug: I mounted that otherwise full of crap basket on the wall and have my pins and needles and tape measure and scissors in it. And I decorated all my picture frames this morning so they're matching:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









020.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









024.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









022.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









023.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

Your room looks great Bethany. The walls are just about my favourite colour. I'm thinking Of painting our bedroom walls that colour as they are currently just white. 

I really admire your ability to see a project and go for it. I've never decorated anything bc I just assume "I don't know how to". Like I can't paint a wall bc I'd do it wrong. I know that sounds silly but I just don't have your "can-do" attitude to things like that. I wish I did.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sarachka -it looks_ very_ turquoise in the pics, must have had the colour up high on my camera, it's a bit less so in real life but still I'm chuffed with the shade because I feel anything lighter would have looked like a cop out play safe option and anything darker could have been a bit oppressive and it is just a workroom and not a bedroom after all so I felt I could take a bit more risk! Plus I was so inspired by the turquoise room on the web I saw.

I am a bit impulsive about things, nice to hear someone saying it's a quality of mine rather than a fault though :hugs: My nan really grumbled at me when from one day to the next I decided to leave Uni in Exeter and move to Paris :haha: 

Actually I need to go and tidy up my studio, there's a roll of sellotape not in it's place :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

I've decided on a soft apple green for the nursery walls. I'll also paint the skirting board white as its currently just unvarnished wood.


----------



## Sarachka

Like this

https://www.art-paints.com/Paints/Spray/Spanish-Montana/Apple-Green/Apple-Green.gif


----------



## kit_cat

:shock:

Wow is all I can say Bethany. What you have achieved in a matter of days is quite astounding! You are definitely the creative genius of the thread! I wish I had half your talent and creativity. Your room is a work of art :cloud9: Well done my lovely!:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

That's a beautiful calm colour choice for your nursery Sezi...I have my lounge walls this colour :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Wow B that is amaing!! I wish u were here to help with the girls room!!!


----------



## addie25

Merry Xmas Eve!!!


----------



## addie25

I'm not in the Xmas mood yet. Normally I am bouncing up and down like a kid baking my cup cakes for Christmas but this year I'm not in the mood to bake them? I walked around for 2 hours in mall and I'm nervous that caused a problem bc I have a tight feeling by my belly button :dohh: and legs really hurt. Today I am going to go to my moms for a bit ( dh is working till 12) then go to his moms house after for Christmas eve dinner. Tomorrow my family goes to his families house as does his aunts and cousins. His cousins kids are alllll sick n I think this is what's making me not in the Xmas mood I'm scared to get sick while pregnant n they all are sick as is one of his brothers. Hopefully they feel better by tomorrow.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've decided on a soft apple green for the nursery walls. I'll also paint the skirting board white as its currently just unvarnished wood.

Ooo yes, with stuff made from those fabric types you posted the other day:cloud9: Gorgeous.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :shock:
> 
> Wow is all I can say Bethany. What you have achieved in a matter of days is quite astounding! You are definitely the creative genius of the thread! I wish I had half your talent and creativity. Your room is a work of art :cloud9: Well done my lovely!:hugs:

Thanks lovely, even DH had to concede that I'd been 'quite busy' :haha:


----------



## Essie

Bethany your room looks amazing! Truly something that belongs in a magazine.


----------



## kit_cat

Trin! Thanks you for the beautiful card....I heart it :cloud9: It's was so lovely receiving it on Christmas eve too....I don't know why it makes it even more Christmassy but it does!


----------



## TrinityMom

Truly amazeballs B!!! :thumbup: 

I want to tackle the old cat room this week. It will involve DH laying a new floor and putting glass bricks in a window frame... this could be dangerous :argh: But it needs to be done soon- we only have 10 more weeks til Tori arrives and the cement floor will need a couple of weeks to cure

I am off to get dressed, fetch my mom and her friend and go to the in laws for crimbo....wish me luck :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin! Thanks you for the beautiful card....I heart it :cloud9: It's was so lovely receiving it on Christmas eve too....I don't know why it makes it even more Christmassy but it does!

I'm so glad at least some of them have arrived on time. My poor ss will not get hers :cry:

Weird to think of something I sat writing in a coffee shop a couple of weeks ago is sitting in some of your homes :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

:xmas4::xmas8::xmas10::xmas12:A Christmas Wish:xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas4:
I hope you will have a wonderful year, that you'll dream dangerously and outrageously, that you'll make something that didn't exist before you made it, that you will be loved and that you will be liked, and that you will have people to love and to like in return. And, most importantly (because I think there should be more kindness and more wisdom in the world right now), that you will, when you need to be, be wise, and that you will always be kind. ~Neil Gaiman

:xmas7::xmas9::xmas16::xmas22::xmas17::xmas9::xmas5:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm ready for Christmas now!! Bring it on!! I'm guzzling sherry and scoffing mince pies :haha: Ho ho ho I wish, but in my soul I am! I'm actually with my lovely Hollypop and we've prepared a Christmas Special for you...inspired by Cassie's recent festive belly art...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Christmas to my turtle friends from da Banana!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-ginge-x

Look what I have been doing today :D :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:











I am responsible for the 3rd course of tomorrows dinner....minus the tigger thats special edition for my stepdad, iced with fresh cream in the centre :haha: not sure if he wants to eat him though!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Happy Christmas to my turtle friends from da Banana!:hugs:

ahhhh, the prettiest bump that ever there was :cloud9: So lovely, thank you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Look what I have been doing today :D :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 315943
> 
> 
> View attachment 315944
> 
> 
> View attachment 315945
> 
> 
> View attachment 315946
> 
> 
> View attachment 315947
> 
> 
> I am responsible for the 3rd course of tomorrows dinner....minus the tigger thats special edition for my stepdad, iced with fresh cream in the centre :haha: not sure if he wants to eat him though!

Yum yum Ginge....looks delish! I hope everyone appreciates all your hard work :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Fabbo room B and your banana is looking very festive and gorge today. .:thumbup:

Happy Christmas Eve all. 

I nuv.


----------



## kit_cat

Molly's here ..:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas to my turtle friends from da Banana!:hugs:
> 
> ahhhh, the prettiest bump that ever there was :cloud9: So lovely, thank you :hugs:Click to expand...

Dangerously outy though:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My MIL's here, she's going through the boys school reports- FESTIVE!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow quite the cook Ginge!! Fabulous!! :munch: Quick, someone bring me some insulin! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://img21.xooimage.com/files/3/f/1/singe_noel-159e7ef.png


----------



## Mollykins

Joyeux Noël madame dian-flon.


----------



## Mollykins

Glad the turkey hunting went well Kit. Wouldn't do to have your DH go without. :thumbup:

Ginge, gorge nommies.

Jaynie... April... :hugs: I nuver you babes.


----------



## Essie

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/5ed7f6f2.jpg

We are ready! The cake is iced and decorated, presents are wrapped and we are at my parents house. 

B I love your festive bump, so gorge :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Yay my body feels better I am no longer the grinch!! :thumbup: I can enjoy Christmas!!


----------



## addie25

Omg!! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ah Essie, she's so gorgeous! I think Cara may have the same outfit though, so don't be annoyed as I may have to post a pic or two of her in it tomorrow :blush:

Have a fabulous time :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor French children don't get stockings at Christmas- Holly has a massive one full of goodies and the boys are well jel! Big dinner for us soon :happydance: Got 2 boxes of crackers, one for tonight and one for tomorrow, courtesy of my mum since that's another thing French kids are deprived of!


----------



## mummyApril

MERRY
CHRIS[COLOR="Red"][SIZE="7"]T[COLOR="Lime"][SIZE="7"]M[SIZE="7"][COLOR="Red"]A[SIZE="7"][COLOR="Lime"]S[/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR]
I hope you all have a wonderful day and get lots of nice gifts, and all turtle babies have a lovely day


----------



## mummyApril

What page are you photos on B?


----------



## mummyApril

Essie she is cute :)


----------



## Essie

Thanks Addie, can't wait to see your twinsie outfits next Christmas!

Haha Kit, i look forward to seeing little miss Cara Christmas tomorrow :)

Thanks April, are you all set now after your mammoth wrapping sesh?


----------



## addie25

We were just talking about their Christmas outfits for next year lol they will be fancy ladies and probably little elves for their pjs!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Thanks Addie, can't wait to see your twinsie outfits next Christmas!
> 
> Haha Kit, i look forward to seeing little miss Cara Christmas tomorrow :)
> 
> Thanks April, are you all set now after your mammoth wrapping sesh?

i think so lol im sooo excited!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautiful pic of Lyra! Holly's going to wear her sparkly shoes tomorrow!


----------



## x-ginge-x

ok typing like an invalid as just put my falsies on! nuv em for 99p :D


----------



## emandi

Lovely Christmas to all my lovely turtles and turtle babies :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







21122011422.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> I've decided on a soft apple green for the nursery walls. I'll also paint the skirting board white as its currently just unvarnished wood.


Sarachka, love your taste! :thumbup:
Our baby room is soft apple green with one lime green wall :flower:.


----------



## Sarachka

Hey ladies!

https://www.allthingschristmas.com/images/Christmas/merry_christmas.jpg

It's chaos as normal at my mum's house. I really hope I'm not like my sister and brother in law next year when my child is here. They are so demanding and picky and controlling. It's almost not enjoyable being here. Tomorrow will be much the same I'm sure


----------



## mummyApril

did everyone receive their babies turtle gifts? just so i know? x


----------



## firstbaby25

Merry Chrimbo eve :) 

I've been spewing all day. So still got loads to do. Last minute.com!! 

Managed to drop some presents up and eat a morsel all day :haha: I had a great night and got all glammed up, got my legs out- big high heels! :cloud9: - had a right laugh too :) 

B I loved your pics and yours Essie :thumbup:

Glad you got a turkey Kit! Phew eh? 

Everyone looking forward to it? :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

April your kids are really lucky!! I've seen the Facebook photo!! Xx


----------



## LunaLady

Gorgeous room, B!! I just love it! Looks straight out of a magazine! I bet it feels fabulous in there!!
And Holly's shoes and your bump... cute cute cute :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Jaynie!!! :hugs:

You haven't mentioned... but did your Secret Santa get their gift to you in the post soon enough??? ;)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> did everyone receive their babies turtle gifts? just so i know? x

Yep..thanks so much again :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, I haven't received anything from you recently, but I will keep an eye out! :hugs: What a sweet turtle you are!

Glad you had a good time at your work event and that Cara was good for daddy!! :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi April! Lots of nuv to you and your kiddy-poos! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Ginge! What fantastic creations! I want to NOM NOM NOM them!!!

And I got a lovely card from you in the post yesterday! Thank you! You've got the most fantastic handwritting - it's like a font! Love it!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Yay my body feels better I am no longer the grinch!! :thumbup: I can enjoy Christmas!!

Glad you feel better addie...so you're at least a little bit excited about Christmas now?


----------



## LunaLady

Sooooo really annoying -but my jaw has dislocated. Too many nights in a row sleeping sitting up with a baby on my chest... My jaw was getting to many hours hanging there, I guess! It's sooo painful and I'm having a hard time eating. Chewing is excruciating! 

I can manually put it back into place, but I think my TMJ muscles have tightened down to a more forward posture, so it bounces right back as soon as I open my mouth. :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Beautiful pic of Lyra! Holly's going to wear her sparkly shoes tomorrow!

Oh I can't wait to see some pics of Holly skipping round in her sparkly shoes :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

I get the feeling I'm going to spend a lot of the day in my bedroom tomorrow. My brother doesn't like me to BF if he's in the room so Lyra and I have to go up to my old room. We are already up here now because she likes to cluster feed between 7 and 9 before she goes to sleep.


----------



## poas

Evening guys I hope you all have a very merry Christmas  I will be back tomoro with photo's,love to all xx


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Merry Chrimbo eve :)
> 
> I've been spewing all day. So still got loads to do. Last minute.com!!
> 
> Managed to drop some presents up and eat a morsel all day :haha: I had a great night and got all glammed up, got my legs out- big high heels! :cloud9: - had a right laugh too :)
> 
> B I loved your pics and yours Essie :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you got a turkey Kit! Phew eh?
> 
> Everyone looking forward to it? :yipee: :yipee:

Poor Jaynie..I take it the giggle juice flowed liberally last night and that's made you suffer today? Still, a really good night can be worth a little pain the next day :thumbup:

I am looking forward to tomorrow although it's going to be a very different Christmas day this year for obvious reasons. No lounging and getting tiddly on champers for me this year lol What you going to be doing tomorrow?


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> I get the feeling I'm going to spend a lot of the day in my bedroom tomorrow. My brother doesn't like me to BF if he's in the room so Lyra and I have to go up to my old room. We are already up here now because she likes to cluster feed between 7 and 9 before she goes to sleep.

I think I'll have the same problem tonight at my parent's house for the family gathering. Rhyko likes to cluster before sleep, too. :shrug:

I don't mind BFing with just my parents there or even in public (I did that twice last weekend! :happydance: ) but infront of my extended family... I think they would make awkward remarks... Not that they would find it offensive or anything, but my dad's side of the family is just a tad awkward and I can just see it now the 'trying to be supportive but comes off as weird' remarks I'd get! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie, Lyra looks so adorable and happy! Love her Christmas outfit!! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Kit, I haven't received anything from you recently, but I will keep an eye out! :hugs: What a sweet turtle you are!
> 
> Glad you had a good time at your work event and that Cara was good for daddy!! :awww:

Thanks Luna...it's nothing big that's coming, just a very small token :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

Well I'm still going strong felt real shitty earlier but had a big sleep with Nathanial + Lee (who is still milking it!!)And I felt ok when I got up had a bubble bath did my hair and took Reece on my lonesome to xmas eve panto performance was very sad and brave (as it was woithout lee and with 20 odd of his family)

We have a turkey crown ........for anyone who is interested lol!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Hello Jaynie!!! :hugs:
> 
> You haven't mentioned... but did your Secret Santa get their gift to you in the post soon enough??? ;)

Well that depends I am stumped as to the address my SS used, I have a card that I missed a parcel yesterday but not had chance to collect but anyone using inner sanctum address and old addresses are sending to my family and they haven't mentioned anything... Does my SS remember anything of the address (not Warrington :haha:) I wonder :-k


----------



## addie25

830pm by u ladies meaning Santa is almos there!!! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Sooooo really annoying -but my jaw has dislocated. Too many nights in a row sleeping sitting up with a baby on my chest... My jaw was getting to many hours hanging there, I guess! It's sooo painful and I'm having a hard time eating. Chewing is excruciating!
> 
> I can manually put it back into place, but I think my TMJ muscles have tightened down to a more forward posture, so it bounces right back as soon as I open my mouth. :cry:

Ouchy! Sounds horrible Luna...you sound like this sort of thing has happened before? Do you still sleep with Rhyko on your chest now?


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> I get the feeling I'm going to spend a lot of the day in my bedroom tomorrow. My brother doesn't like me to BF if he's in the room so Lyra and I have to go up to my old room. We are already up here now because she likes to cluster feed between 7 and 9 before she goes to sleep.

Why can't he leave the room then it's his issue, it's Christmas and your kid gotta eat!


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hello Jaynie!!! :hugs:
> 
> You haven't mentioned... but did your Secret Santa get their gift to you in the post soon enough??? ;)
> 
> Well that depends I am stumped as to the address my SS used, I have a card that I missed a parcel yesterday but not had chance to collect but anyone using inner sanctum address and old addresses are sending to my family and they haven't mentioned anything... Does my SS remember anything of the address (not Warrington :haha:) I wonder :-kClick to expand...

Likely she used the Inner Sanctum address :thumbup: Likely she sent it over two weeks ago... :shrug:
She sure does hope it makes it to you!!!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo really annoying -but my jaw has dislocated. Too many nights in a row sleeping sitting up with a baby on my chest... My jaw was getting to many hours hanging there, I guess! It's sooo painful and I'm having a hard time eating. Chewing is excruciating!
> 
> I can manually put it back into place, but I think my TMJ muscles have tightened down to a more forward posture, so it bounces right back as soon as I open my mouth. :cry:
> 
> Ouchy! Sounds horrible Luna...you sound like this sort of thing has happened before? Do you still sleep with Rhyko on your chest now?Click to expand...

I have had jaw issues in the past - clicking, popping, etc.. nothing of this magnitude, though!!

I am massaging it lots so I hope that helps... I'm going to try to get in to the chiropractor next week!!


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Merry Chrimbo eve :)
> 
> I've been spewing all day. So still got loads to do. Last minute.com!!
> 
> Managed to drop some presents up and eat a morsel all day :haha: I had a great night and got all glammed up, got my legs out- big high heels! :cloud9: - had a right laugh too :)
> 
> B I loved your pics and yours Essie :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you got a turkey Kit! Phew eh?
> 
> Everyone looking forward to it? :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Poor Jaynie..I take it the giggle juice flowed liberally last night and that's made you suffer today? Still, a really good night can be worth a little pain the next day :thumbup:
> 
> I am looking forward to tomorrow although it's going to be a very different Christmas day this year for obvious reasons. No lounging and getting tiddly on champers for me this year lol What you going to be doing tomorrow?Click to expand...

We will get up, open presents, lounge and get ready and then go to my mana's which is naturally the 'hub' aunts uncles Erin mum and co will be there... Then we'll go to Adams brothers and see his rents and niece and nephew. We have dinner out so no one cooks, I don't really like it! Then my nana has a party at night time with quizzes and food and family :cloud9: 

I'm sure yours will be amazing with little Cara this year :cloud9: it'll all be worth it I'm sure! It's dead cool with Erin now :) I love it!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna that's poofuckery right there! I hope your massaging works. :haha: loving the SS banter! I'll text my mum now - I've had issues getting on the inner sanctum and so I'll try again soon and get the correct address in there. I don't know what address is in the inner sanctum, hayles sends to Adams mum, kit to my nana's and B to my mum's I'm a nomad! 

Kit it was alll self inflicted, it was sambuca hardly giggle juice thinking about it makes my tummy funny! 

Hayles I hope you are a ok tomorrow for Nate's first Christmas =) 

Just gonna have a Christmas bath and do a Christmas tam while Adam watches Jaws4!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I get the feeling I'm going to spend a lot of the day in my bedroom tomorrow. My brother doesn't like me to BF if he's in the room so Lyra and I have to go up to my old room. We are already up here now because she likes to cluster feed between 7 and 9 before she goes to sleep.

Hmm, could he not just look away? You're not doing anything terrible after all but I understand you might just want to avoid being made to feel awkward.


----------



## kit_cat

I just gave OH his big present early :cloud9: (fancy camera) He's all :wohoo: and :yipee: and :happydance: and :dance: I wanted him to have it all sussed out ready for the morning as he'll not want to miss any photo opportunities :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey ginge u get your SS??

Thanks Jaynie lovely enjoy your crimbooo eve bubbles xxx

Watching tv on my lonesome now kids and lee in bed :( doritoes and rose for me !!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna that's poofuckery right there! I hope your massaging works. :haha: loving the SS banter! I'll text my mum now - I've had issues getting on the inner sanctum and so I'll try again soon and get the correct address in there. I don't know what address is in the inner sanctum, hayles sends to Adams mum, kit to my nana's and B to my mum's I'm a nomad!
> 
> Kit it was alll self inflicted, it was sambuca hardly giggle juice thinking about it makes my tummy funny!
> 
> Hayles I hope you are a ok tomorrow for Nate's first Christmas =)
> 
> Just gonna have a Christmas bath and do a Christmas tam while Adam watches Jaws4!!

Sambuca? :sick: You're a braver woman than I, that would make me ill for sure! You'll be going easy on the fizz tomorrow then?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Merry Chrimbo eve :)
> 
> I've been spewing all day. So still got loads to do. Last minute.com!!
> 
> Managed to drop some presents up and eat a morsel all day :haha: I had a great night and got all glammed up, got my legs out- big high heels! :cloud9: - had a right laugh too :)
> 
> B I loved your pics and yours Essie :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you got a turkey Kit! Phew eh?
> 
> Everyone looking forward to it? :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Poor Jaynie..I take it the giggle juice flowed liberally last night and that's made you suffer today? Still, a really good night can be worth a little pain the next day :thumbup:
> 
> I am looking forward to tomorrow although it's going to be a very different Christmas day this year for obvious reasons. No lounging and getting tiddly on champers for me this year lol What you going to be doing tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> We will get up, open presents, lounge and get ready and then go to my mana's which is naturally the 'hub' aunts uncles Erin mum and co will be there... Then we'll go to Adams brothers and see his rents and niece and nephew. We have dinner out so no one cooks, I don't really like it! Then my nana has a party at night time with quizzes and food and family :cloud9:
> 
> I'm sure yours will be amazing with little Cara this year :cloud9: it'll all be worth it I'm sure! It's dead cool with Erin now :) I love it!Click to expand...

That sounds like a lovely family Christmas...I hope you enjoy every minute :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have received my SS though not very secret :haha: senders name was on outside :lol: supposed to be on the in but thankyou very much all the same :D


----------



## new mummy2010

Sorry bout that kayleigh thought would of gathered it was me as I was real late sending it !!

It cost £7.00 to send special delivery !

Hope u like it anyway sorry for ruing the secret


----------



## Essie

Kit and Jaynie, I would love to just go for it and tell him to get over it/leave the room but my brother is....difficult. Even broaching the issue could spoil his mood for the whole day so it's easier for me just to get on with it and go upstairs :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

*ruining*


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sorry bout that kayleigh thought would of gathered it was me as I was real late sending it !!
> 
> It cost £7.00 to send special delivery !
> 
> Hope u like it anyway sorry for ruing the secret


If I'd have taken part in SS I'd have put the return address on too. Would be too risky not to.


----------



## HollyMonkey

She's asleep! Stocking time! :wohoo: This is my second year of doing it now, I'm a right pro




https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pere-noel-marche.gif 





Had a lovely meal and then watched a French Christmassy film. I got a plastic paper clip in my cracker :yipee: And a yellow hat :dance: Holly will love crackers tomorrow, and I'm so excited about giving her presents.

Off to sleepy byes now, hope you all have lovely rest of Christmas Eves and wonderful Christmas breakfasts :hugs: *xxx*


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Luna that's poofuckery right there! I hope your massaging works. :haha: loving the SS banter! I'll text my mum now - I've had issues getting on the inner sanctum and so I'll try again soon and get the correct address in there. I don't know what address is in the inner sanctum, hayles sends to Adams mum, kit to my nana's and B to my mum's I'm a nomad!
> 
> Kit it was alll self inflicted, it was sambuca hardly giggle juice thinking about it makes my tummy funny!
> 
> Hayles I hope you are a ok tomorrow for Nate's first Christmas =)
> 
> Just gonna have a Christmas bath and do a Christmas tam while Adam watches Jaws4!!
> 
> Sambuca? :sick: You're a braver woman than I, that would make me ill for sure! You'll be going easy on the fizz tomorrow then?Click to expand...

I had a thimble full of champagne last night and felt awful. No alcohol for me this Christmas!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blindfold him Essie at feeding time :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that kayleigh thought would of gathered it was me as I was real late sending it !!
> 
> It cost £7.00 to send special delivery !
> 
> Hope u like it anyway sorry for ruing the secret
> 
> 
> If I'd have taken part in SS I'd have put the return address on too. Would be too risky not to.Click to expand...

I put someone else's address on it!!! Sneaky sneaky!!!!!! I told them I did so they know if it was returned!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit and Jaynie, I would love to just go for it and tell him to get over it/leave the room but my brother is....difficult. Even broaching the issue could spoil his mood for the whole day so it's easier for me just to get on with it and go upstairs :shrug:

I understand. Such a shame that his problem has become yours to deal with. Shame, shame :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that kayleigh thought would of gathered it was me as I was real late sending it !!
> 
> It cost £7.00 to send special delivery !
> 
> Hope u like it anyway sorry for ruing the secret
> 
> 
> If I'd have taken part in SS I'd have put the return address on too. Would be too risky not to.Click to expand...

I'm pretty cautious like this too but I took a chance on my SS just for once but I was really glad when the recipient said they had received it!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> She's asleep! Stocking time! :wohoo: This is my second year of doing it now, I'm a right pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pere-noel-marche.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely meal and then watched a French Christmassy film. I got a plastic paper clip in my cracker :yipee: And a yellow hat :dance: Holly will love crackers tomorrow, and I'm so excited about giving her presents.
> 
> Off to sleepy byes now, hope you all have lovely rest of Christmas Eves and wonderful Christmas breakfasts :hugs: *xxx*

Have lovely Christmassy dreams Bethany..can't wait for pics of your lovely Christmas :cloud9: Good night :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that kayleigh thought would of gathered it was me as I was real late sending it !!
> 
> It cost £7.00 to send special delivery !
> 
> Hope u like it anyway sorry for ruing the secret
> 
> 
> If I'd have taken part in SS I'd have put the return address on too. Would be too risky not to.Click to expand...
> 
> I put someone else's address on it!!! Sneaky sneaky!!!!!! I told them I did so they know if it was returned!!Click to expand...

Oooo, clever little minx! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> She's asleep! Stocking time! :wohoo: This is my second year of doing it now, I'm a right pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pere-noel-marche.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely meal and then watched a French Christmassy film. I got a plastic paper clip in my cracker :yipee: And a yellow hat :dance: Holly will love crackers tomorrow, and I'm so excited about giving her presents.
> 
> Off to sleepy byes now, hope you all have lovely rest of Christmas Eves and wonderful Christmas breakfasts :hugs: *xxx*
> 
> Have lovely Christmassy dreams Bethany..can't wait for pics of your lovely Christmas :cloud9: Good night :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit:hugs: You too! Though I need to wait up a bit longer...I just went up to Holly's room and there she was with a manic overtired grin and shining eyes jumping up and down in her bed :haha: I lay her down and she should drift off pronto!


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, it's time for bed on Christmas eve for our UK/France/SA turts! :cloud9:

I hope you all have a lovely Christmas morning! I love you all so very, very much!!! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/pere-noel-marche.gif

'Tis done :thumbup:

Night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Aww, she's excited to see Santa :xmas6:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Awww, it's time for bed on Christmas eve for our UK/France/SA turts! :cloud9:
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely Christmas morning! I love you all so very, very much!!! :kiss:

Thanks Luna:hugs:

Me too! I love you all loads and millions and thankyou for being my friends :hugs::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Aww, she's excited to see Santa :xmas6:

She may not fully understand what Christmas is but she knows something very exciting and jolly is afoot :awww: She's been partying all day, and was really excited when my MIL arrived and real Christmas began, sooooooo cute. She's going to be the best thing about tomorrow!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Awww, it's time for bed on Christmas eve for our UK/France/SA turts! :cloud9:
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely Christmas morning! I love you all so very, very much!!! :kiss:

Aww, love you too..hope you have the most amazing Christmas ever. Look forward to seeing some pics of our Rhyko on Christmas day :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's time to go to bed now or else Santa won't come :winkwink:

May you all have lovely Christmas eve's, a wonderful refreshing night's sleep followed by perfect Christmas days :cloud9:

Loads of love to you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight everyone have a wonderful christmas if i dont see you in the morning im sooo excted i dont know if i can sleep! im most excited about seeing my girls again tomorrow! i can see us tomorrow night snuggled on the sofa watching christmas movies :) love you all loads enjoy the first christmas as mummies (most of you) B i hope Holly has twinkling smiley eyes in the morning when she realises santa has been! hugs to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Merry Xmas all !!!

Love you all to the noon and back x

And ss I didn't write my name inside so if no name it twas crunch xxxx


----------



## Essie

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Mollykins

Merry Christmas all! :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Merry Chrimbo!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly :hugs:

Did Santa come to your house, yet? ;)


----------



## Essie

Thank you so much Secret Santa!

I put my SS in my stocking to open, my lovely SS was......Kit. And the gift is amazingly awesome. It's a mug which says i heart Lyra, and there is a picture of Lyra in the heart :cloud9: I nuv it so much Kit :hugs:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/fbe43a41.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Yes Luna, Santa hath arrived and departed... soon it will be bed time for us :)

Oh what a beautiful mug! How thoughtful!


----------



## mummyApril

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!
Santa has been! James loves eating the presents! everyones happy :)


----------



## mummyApril

My wonderful Bethany! my SS gift is lovely!! and i got a beautiful Holly card! she is such a mini B! i got cross stitch which i will start this evening while the girls are playing with their toys :) im sooo happy i could cry! (i had teary eyes when i saw Holly and Bethany's card) :xmas8::xmas6::xmas3::xmas9::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas10:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02548-20111225-0842.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG02550-20111225-0842.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

i nuv christmas presents!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG02536-20111225-0758.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Merry Xmas all !!!
> 
> Love you all to the noon and back x
> 
> And ss I didn't write my name inside so if no name it twas crunch xxxx

Crunch, were you my ss? I think it had your surname on the back. It is so beautiful! Such a thoughtful and lovely present :cloud9::hugs: It was nice to have something to open with the boys


My ss's gift hasn't arrived. Stupid poofucky SA postal system. They said it should arrive on time but then most of the cards haven't either :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Kit and Jaynie, I would love to just go for it and tell him to get over it/leave the room but my brother is....difficult. Even broaching the issue could spoil his mood for the whole day so it's easier for me just to get on with it and go upstairs :shrug:

Adam and ash are both like that, is he the youngest by any chance? I hope it's ok for you nonetheless it sounds rubbish on Christmas day that essie. I wish people could address their own issues. It does him no favours that you all tip toe - people are just realising that with Adam now! Xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Merry merry!
:xmas3::xmas5::xmas7::xmas9::xmas17::xmas21::xmas22::xmas20::xmas16::xmas14::xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6::xmas4:

Hope you're all having a wonderful, cosy, family time

I'm having a shitty xmas. Can't stop crying since last night. Sometimes DH's combined with their mothers can be just awful :cry: Hate that the boys are just seeing me cry all xmas day :nope:

Anyway, won't inflict it all on you


----------



## Crunchie

Trin it was me - chin up my love xxxx

Dh got so drunk last night that he won't wake up and we are due to leave in 30 mins - never mind we can do This lol xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin - SPILL! If it makes you feel better please tell us. Adam and his mum get together and fight he's like Essies bro... 

Merry Chrimbo! 

Lissy you are my SS fear not. Hopefully when it comes you'll like it :flower: so so so sorry. Things have just happened at the wrong time! I nuv ya. 

I got nice things perfume, books, the usual. I'm going to come clean and have a wake and bake while it's Christmas. I'll probably be green and :sick: ahahah but Chrimbo dinner will be soooo good! :haha: 

I've done a tan and my nails and everything!!! :yipee: 

Hope my SS has gone to my Mum's or is this card that I have :-k

Love Chrimbo outfits and food me. I got Jimmy Choo perfume off Adam and its lovely :) xx

I want to know what more people got as their SS!


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all. No father Christmas visits here. But I know he's been to my mum's so I'll just pick up my presents there. I have woken up with a sore throat and a sniffles. 

Today is banana day!!


----------



## kit_cat

:xmas6:Merry Christmas everyone!!!:xmas6:

Hope you all have wonderful days and that santa has been good to you. Nuv you all loads, you are all very special ladies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Happy Christmas banana day Sezi! Hope you have a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

*THANKYOU* to my still very secret santa, I have NOOOOOOOO idea who it was!!:dohh:

I got delicious smelly candles and Holly got a Yertle the Turtle Dr Zeuss book and we have a big eyed monkey to share!!!:happydance:

It's from an English turtle, that's all I know!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*HAPPY ho ho ho BANANA DAY twinsie!!!*https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gifhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/banane.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo dear I think I'm pregnant or something because the Lyra mug from Kit made me :cry: and April's thankyou post to me :cry: 

I got a snowflake charm and a pretty metal cubic lamp with hearts cut out in it from DH; a cheque for 150 euros and some smellies from my MIL; a lovely mug and a pretty magnifying glass from my DSS's; some socks from my mum (she's getting me a new Long Wave radio really since mine doesn't work, but later on when we see each other) and from HAYLEY some gorge Russian Doll pens, and from a friend in the UK some gorgeous bicycle notelets. 

And APRIL and HAYLEY got Holly wonderful gifts too, beads and books :hugs: FANK-YOO!

Holly is IN LOVE with her dolly with hair and her Ikea tea set :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes and I also had 2 nose bleeds this morning, one small one and one massive one! Must be the excitement!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I gave dh some lovin' this morning :sex: and my vagina bone aches now


----------



## HollyMonkey

So there you are, my Christmas in a nutshell so far!! Off to get DA FOOD sorted now!! :xmas14:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEY thank you so much for the gorgeous matryoshka pens I nuv them!!

On my way to mum and dad's now. I'm going to be the hero. Alex asked why father Christmas didn't bring him any cars. Well auntie sezi has the cars! His speach is coming on so much. On Friday I gave him a jigsaw and he said "oh you got me preset zizi!" all happy and thankful. Such a sweetheart.

I also had Christmas crackboom.


----------



## Essie

Hayley and April thank you so much for Lyras gifts :cloud9:

I got a sewing machine from my parents! And some fabric and bits. Plus Icing piping bags from my brother :) Lyra has so many gifts, she's exhausted bless her. She's sleeping on my lap at the moment. She gave all her Presents a good chew first though. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Christmases x


----------



## addie25

For those who got their secret Santa make predictions as to who ur person was!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

My brother in law in a Grade A C**t, seriously. He has just really offended and upset my mum. That is something I really will NOT hear and will get me LIVID, instantly. So I kinda had a go at him. Awesome. I just want to go home now.


----------



## addie25

So far having a lovely Christmas!! DH loved the gift I got him:thumbup: and had a nice time with his family last night. Dh got me a camera so I took lovely pictures!! His brothers got such thoughtful gifts. One got me slippers a robe and a snack food I love so I can stuff my pregnant face in my soft new robe!! He said pregnant people need to be comfortable!! His other brother got me a fondu set!!! I will have a tun of fun melting chocolate in that and dipping EVERYTHING into it. Very lovely gift for preggy person. And he also got us a Christmas decoration that is a stroller with 2 bears in it for the 2 girls :cloud9: his parents got us lovely gifts as well. This morning we are going to exchange gifts with my family. :thumbup: then off to the Christmas party at his parents house. My family is coming to the party so we can all be together. Can't wait till next Christmas!!!! The girls will have a love for Christmas just like me!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

A thought for gestational diabetics the world over :hugs: https://bucket-drums.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/no-chocolate.jpg

:bike: Just had to jump on the exercise bike after eating and drinking lots of very naughty things and seeing my bloods shoot up!! Got my bloods down to 86 in the space of 25mins though, clapping along to the Pogues and singing Fairytale in New York whilst pedalling with a cracker hat on :haha:

Essie you can join the sewing circle :thumbup: Will need pics in due course of your machine!! 

Addie sounds like you're having a fabbo time!

Sarachka hope peace returns :hugs: Blimey our family has had some disputes at Christmas, my sis and bro always come to blows :dohh: But then you miss them when you're several hundred kilometeres away so you can't win :shrug: Hello to your banana from mine :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.derekleman.com/musings/wp-content/uploads/1star_of_bethlehem.jpg

And a very special thought for my daddy- it's ten years to the day he collapsed at the table over Christmas lunch with the first of his cancer symptoms, and today he is doing marvellously :thumbup: My mum still gets nervous about Christmas lunch though :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Booooorrrring. Everyone is asleep in my house :shrug: Might go and play The Twelve Days of Christmas on the piano with the headphones on- the appalling HollyMonkey version that takes 4hrs to get through I'm so slow and rubbish. I enjoy it though :sulk:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Xmas plan:
Go to DH's family with my mom for xmas eve so we've done the whole big family thing
Xmas morning open presents, have croissants for breakfast, play with xmas pressies, go out for lunch, pick up something for dinner, watch Faulty Towers together and eat monce pies, have dinner watching tv xmas movie, end off with yule log cake

Xmas reality:
Go to DH's family with mom and do the whole big family thing
MIL won't give boys presents last night because she wants to see them on xmas day. DH asks can we do this. I say no, lets do presents now because it's just us tomorrow. Turns into a big fight
MIL makes plans with DH to come to our house at 12 today
Do presents and croissants
Wait for MIL
MIL changes plans to 1:15. I get upset. DH makes plans to all go back to his dad's house to meet MIL there. They go. I'm alone
Comes home. No lunch for me. No dinner picked up. Everything now closed. Toast for dinner, boys having mini frozen pizzas
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie! Thank you so much! :hugs: As soon as I opened the keychain I started laughing, OH asked what was so funny about a duckling.... I had to explain that I figured it was about my avatar. Then your card/note confirmed my suspicions. :) Thank you! 


Happy Christmas all.


----------



## Mollykins

April and Hayley, thank you for your gifts as well. The girls are excited about their gift April and can't wait to make them. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Christmas Molly, a year to the day you got your :bfp: :hugs:

Just having a sit down- I'm on my 3rd nose bleed of the day :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Trin that things aren't going to plan, that's pookuck about dinner :nope: 

My MIL has just left, Holly is in bed already EXHAUSTED and with her Ikea tea set and dolly in bed with her (2 favouritest presents :awww:) and it feels like it's all over so quickly! :cry: I'm going to go and enjoy my new lamp from DH in my room now though...:cloud9:....with a nice cup of tea


----------



## newbie_ttc

Merry Christmas everyone!! I couldn't think of a better gift than the gift of friendship with each of u. I just opened my ss gift and looked over at all the lovely turtle Christmas cards on the mantel and I can't help but feel incredibly blessed to have found u guys. It's been a wonderful year on the thread and look forwrd to the year ahead. I hope for those enjoying Christmas with their new turtlings for the 1st time, that it was as special as you'd dreamed it to be. For those of us looking forward to next year's Christmas with a new addition may we all continue having safe happy pregnancies and effortless deliveries and most importantly, for those waiting on a bfp, may it come swiftly and be a super sticky beanie!!! 
Big nuv to each of you, from newbster :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww B, it has been a year....how far we've come and how fast the time has flown. I know have a sleeping tank in my arms and Newbie has her sweet pea nestled all cozy...she'll be where I am next year this time. Aww crap... I seem to have some sentimentality stuck in my eye. :cry: 

I nuv you all. 

Trin, chin up babe. Our dinner isn't to plan either.... I wish today went better for you. You deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics of my poppet today!:happydance: You can just about see her glamour shoes in the first pic! Then with her new doll and her new piano and her new hobby horse which she thought was a broom:haha: We did show her what to do with it and she quite enjoyed riding it but she prefers sweeping the floor with it's mane! That wide open mouth on the 3rd pic is her 'I'm so excited I don't know what to do or say!' face :haha: She doesn't make any noise, she just opens her mouth wide!
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









039.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4









050.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5









032.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4









036.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mollykins

Omg, I nuv that face.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! I couldn't think of a better gift than the gift of friendship with each of u. I just opened my ss gift and looked over at all the lovely turtle Christmas cards on the mantel and I can't help but feel incredibly blessed to have found u guys. It's been a wonderful year on the thread and look forwrd to the year ahead. I hope for those enjoying Christmas with their new turtlings for the 1st time, that it was as special as you'd dreamed it to be. For those of us looking forward to next year's Christmas with a new addition may we all continue having safe happy pregnancies and effortless deliveries and most importantly, for those waiting on a bfp, may it come swiftly and be a super sticky beanie!!!
> Big nuv to each of you, from newbster :kiss:

:cry: What weepy posts today :cry: Thankyou Newbie:hugs:

If it wasn't for you guys I'd have 2 christmas cards! As it is I have quite a string of them pegged along my line and look really popular :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Omg, I nuv that face.

I don't know where she got it from, I don't _think_ I do that myself when I'm ecstatic :shrug:It's very funny though, it's the silence of it that amuses me!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone for tea? :coffee:

The Ikea Doll's Teaset. Big hit:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







054.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off for some cold turkey. As in the meat, not as in the drug withdrawal, though you probably assumed I meant the meat version it being Christmas Day and all :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Merry Xmas ladies, hope you all had an excellent day....waiting for news from MY ss to say they enjoyed a gift and new mummy i love the gifts thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! I couldn't think of a better gift than the gift of friendship with each of u. I just opened my ss gift and looked over at all the lovely turtle Christmas cards on the mantel and I can't help but feel incredibly blessed to have found u guys. It's been a wonderful year on the thread and look forwrd to the year ahead. I hope for those enjoying Christmas with their new turtlings for the 1st time, that it was as special as you'd dreamed it to be. For those of us looking forward to next year's Christmas with a new addition may we all continue having safe happy pregnancies and effortless deliveries and most importantly, for those waiting on a bfp, may it come swiftly and be a super sticky beanie!!!
> Big nuv to each of you, from newbster :kiss:

You said it perfectly newbie!!! I also feel blessed to know all u ladies and honored to call you my friends!!:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

hello ladies. :xmas16::xmas17:

Back home with OH now (he didn't come to Mum's and I'm really glad he didn't bc it was crap lol) having a lovely Christmas evening to ourselves. He's just gone off to get some cake :)

I really hope we're all still talking this time next year, I can't wait to share photos of my little Chechen dolly all dressed up for her first Christmas. I've had a look online at the sales and have already seen plenty of outfits for her, oh dear!!

B-I-L really ruined Christmas for himself and everyone else but never mind. My mum thanked me for sticking up for her and OH said he'd have really had a hard time keeping his mouth shut if he'd heard BIL talk to my mum like that. His religion and culture is ALLLLLLLL about the manners.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've no idea who my SS is from. The Monkey Lab will have to re-open for fingerprint examination 

https://www5.ac-lille.fr/~vieilleeglise/IMG/gif/detective_39_.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone on this lovely Christmas day evening :flower:

It's been a truly lovely day, although me and OH are absolutely exhausted! Cara has been an absolute pleasure all day after a great night's sleep last night, and although she's too little to get what's going on, was very excited and happy to be discovering lots of brightly coloured things, best of all was the wrapping paper!

I have loads of beautiful pictures taken with the new camera and some are so lovely but I can't post them on here as they are too large :( (file size) There are a couple on FB though for those who wish to see :thumbup: 

Sooo.....my SS was........*drumroll*..................APRIL!! :happydance: What a stunningly beautiful gift I had the pleasure of opening this morning. OH said "wow, who got you that?" I tried to take a pic but it kept going blurry, but it gives you an idea...




And another blurry Cara pic...


----------



## Sarachka

Wow it's a Christmas miracle - two bowel movements in as many days. Thank you baby Jesus!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Wow it's a Christmas miracle - two bowel movements in as many days. Thank you baby Jesus!

I thought it was Alina? :winkwink:


----------



## LunaLady

Merry Christmas, girls!! :kiss: :xmas16:

I hope you all have had lovely days and from the sounds of it you are! :hugs: Sorry your BIL was a douche, Sezi!! And sorry your MIL was a biotch, Trin!!

What lovely gifts Rhyko and I got from the Turtle Aunties!! MOLLY was my super sneaky SS who sent her gifts from the NORTH POLE! :dance: I got an adorable insanely soft blankey with OWLS on it!! I nuv it!! How did she know I love Owls so??? :-k

And she also sent lots of clothes for Rhyko! He's got a whole new wardrobe! :dance: 

Thank you April for the cute book and adorable shirt for little Rhyko! Can't wait until he can wear it! :dance:

Thank you Hayley for the cute little book set!! What adorable little animals :awww:

And thank you again for all the lovely Christmas cards! :hugs:

The little one is rousing, so I need to go get him to the boob. Be back later to tell you about the fun gifts we got! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Newbster...beautifully put post my lovely, couldn't have said it better :hugs:

Bethany...wowee, Holly looks every bit as delish as I anticipated, her OMG face is a treat :cloud9:

Trin..:hugs: I sincerely hope your day improved dramatically. I'm so sorry you were so down, that's rubbish at the best of times let alone Christmas day. I wish for lots of happy stuff for you all :hugs::kiss:

April and Hayley..thank you once again for the lovely gifts you sent for Cara..so, so kind of you both :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: 

Kit I'm glad you like april's gift she was worried and that think Jay said it was a bit much or something :growlmad:

B I know who your ss was!! Wanna know??? :winkwink:

I'm just chilling at home before we go family partying :happydance: I'm fine looking forward I think to a drink :wacko: 

I loved seeing photos on here and on Facebook :thumbup: 

Trin sorry it was so bad, that does seem miserable. Men don't get the planning thing. Adam changed our plans last minute today too though not as drastic as yours :hugs: :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie I hope your family has your SS gift!!! :cry:

If it got lost I can resend another :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Wow it's a Christmas miracle - two bowel movements in as many days. Thank you baby Jesus!
> 
> I thought it was Alina? :winkwink:Click to expand...


Actually we're back on Elina now!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Kit I'm glad you like april's gift she was worried and that think Jay said it was a bit much or something :growlmad:
> 
> B I know who your ss was!! Wanna know??? :winkwink:
> 
> I'm just chilling at home before we go family partying :happydance: I'm fine looking forward I think to a drink :wacko:
> 
> I loved seeing photos on here and on Facebook :thumbup:
> 
> Trin sorry it was so bad, that does seem miserable. Men don't get the planning thing. Adam changed our plans last minute today too though not as drastic as yours :hugs: :flower:

Ooo, you're braving a drink? Hopefully the sambuca is a distant memory and you can enjoy a bit of fizz :wine: Hope you've enjoyed the day so far :thumbup:

I really did love my gift from April..it's really lovely, why would Jay say that?! Silly man!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Wow it's a Christmas miracle - two bowel movements in as many days. Thank you baby Jesus!
> 
> I thought it was Alina? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we're back on Elina now!Click to expand...

:dohh: I'm not keeping up am I?


----------



## Sarachka

Think OH just felt her moving for the first time!

I've decided she needs this for next Christmas 

[IMG]https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/32d9f6da.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## HollyMonkey

:xmas8: I love the laughing Cara pic! And my dh would have given me an interrogation as to who my lover/admirer was with such a gift, beautious! :thumbup:

Well I'll give my ss a day or 2 to reveal herself and then I'll be bugging you for secret info Jaynie! Happy Chrimbo :xmas8:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Been hoping to bump into you Luna...did you see this? Thanks so much for the idea because my tools look ace now:thumbup: Happy Christmas to you :xmas8:
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Been hoping to bump into you Luna...did you see this? Thanks so much for the idea because my tools look ace now:thumbup: Happy Christmas to you :xmas8:

Looks fantabulous, B!!!! You executed my thought perfectly! :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Luna did you open the gift from me and Lyra? I think you said you'd put it with your Christmas presents since it arrived so close to Christmas.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed to read lasses :book: Have lovely rests of Christmasses :hugs: Not sure if 'rests of Christmasses' is proper Innglish but never mind! Sleep tight, sweet dreams all :kiss:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just posted a nub pic on the InGender site! Got one guess so far, for........ :pink: 

Will update on their guesses tomorrow, hopefully there'll be some more guesses overnight :happydance:

Nighty night again! xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good night everyone..time to sleeeeeeeep. Hope everybody had a fantastic Christmas :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie! Yes, we did open your gift! Baby brain, excuse me :blush:
We opened it last night! Told Rhyko to pick one present to open on Christmas eve and was doing the stare down on your gift, so that's what opened!

thank you so much for such a thoughtful gift! I can't wait to fill it up with lots of precious little things! :kiss:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie! Yes, we did open your gift! Baby brain, excuse me :blush:
> We opened it last night! Told Rhyko to pick one present to open on Christmas eve and was doing the stare down on your gift, so that's what opened!
> 
> thank you so much for such a thoughtful gift! I can't wait to fill it up with lots of precious little things! :kiss:

Glad you like it. I remember you mentioning you liked Beatrix Potter so when I saw it I thought of you and Rhyko :)


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Essie! Yes, we did open your gift! Baby brain, excuse me :blush:
> We opened it last night! Told Rhyko to pick one present to open on Christmas eve and was doing the stare down on your gift, so that's what opened!
> 
> thank you so much for such a thoughtful gift! I can't wait to fill it up with lots of precious little things! :kiss:
> 
> Glad you like it. I remember you mentioning you liked Beatrix Potter so when I saw it I thought of you and Rhyko :)Click to expand...

Such a sweet turtle you are :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

so im finally sitting down, we all had such a fantastic day, but Angel will NOT ever be staying with her dad christmas morning (no stocking! left it empty) i had said if he couldnt afford id fill it! she was devastated. (plus fact teeth werent brushed for a week!) anyway it was lovely seeing my nans face, she seemed so 'with it' today althought she forgot how many drinks she had haha 3 glasses of champagne and a glass of baileys = a giggling singing nana :) this is what it was all about, and of course my gorgeous children smiling! They still have presents to open, which they will do in the morning as they are zonked! (in their new pjs with new teddies and books) i got lots of lovely presents which is unusual for me, new frying pan, cutlery, blender, towels etc, lovely new things in house = happy april, anyway im babbling, mainly because my anxiety is bad, i have a red swollen ear and thinking the worse, i cried on the phone to my dad when i got in, had enough of being scared, i dont want to leave my children! again anyway....
i hope you all had an amazing day, cant wait to see photos!!! il upload a few from today, there will be more for tomorrow :D


----------



## mummyApril

not very good lol moving children hard to capture :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG02552-20111225-1419.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG02557-20111225-1423.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG02563-20111225-1938.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG02564-20111225-1938.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

Here we are last night on Christmas Eve!
That's my parent's tree... we didn't bother with one this year! Next year, though! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, April! Your babies are just so sweet! They all look so much like you! :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Awww, April! Your babies are just so sweet! They all look so much like you! :awww:

thankyou sweet, Rhyko is a darling he looks so much like you!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, you liked your gifts then? Sorry so much for Rhyko and not as much for you. :( I did forget one pressies for you... hope I can get my tush to the post office and get it sent off soon. I really am awful at sending things. That owl blanket spoke to me I tell you... stopped me ib my tracks and said, "send me to Luna." :haha: x

Lovely pics April but I have to say... Your ex is a giant douche bag. I swear...


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, you liked your gifts then? Sorry so much for Rhyko and not as much for you. :( I did forget one pressies for you... hope I can get my tush to the post office and get it sent off soon. I really am awful at sending things. That owl blanket spoke to me I tell you... stopped me ib my tracks and said, "send me to Luna." :haha: x
> 
> Lovely pics April but I have to say... Your ex is a giant douche bag. I swear...

Thank you, Molly!! :dance:
Yep! We loved all the gifts over here! Rhyko has sported two new outfits already! (He's a bit vommy today :haha: )

Don't worry about the other pressie. There are days and days and days! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Luna, you liked your gifts then? Sorry so much for Rhyko and not as much for you. :( I did forget one pressies for you... hope I can get my tush to the post office and get it sent off soon. I really am awful at sending things. That owl blanket spoke to me I tell you... stopped me ib my tracks and said, "send me to Luna." :haha: x
> 
> Lovely pics April but I have to say... Your ex is a giant douche bag. I swear...

yes i know Molly, he was the biggest mistake of my life, but i got Angel, im thinking im going to have to go to the solicitor, his new thing when he drops her off, if she goes in the house without hugging him goodbye he says 'what am i black?' this makes me sick to my stomach!


----------



## Mollykins

Yes, Leo's also been a bit vommy today and I'm guessing that was due to the 3 (or 4 cookies :blush:) I ate last night... 

Glad you liked the gifts. :) Merry Christmas Luna Family. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Yes, Leo's also been a bit vommy today and I'm guessing that was due to the 3 (or 4 cookies :blush:) I ate last night...
> 
> Glad you liked the gifts. :) Merry Christmas Luna Family. :hugs:

I tried to not eat any dairy last night... I questioned everyone about what they made haha:) but I am guessing a bit of dairy snuck in somewhere.... :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Lol Luna, we had breakfast at OH's mom's and all I could have were potatoes and I didn't get to eat until 2pm. :shock: I was starving! 


Omg April. He is awful! I'm so sorry you have to deal with him.


----------



## Mollykins

Successful Santa day here... another one on the agenda for tomorrow.


----------



## LunaLady

Just spent an embarrassinglylong time on Pinterest...

B - thought you might like this! Do you wear earings?? Just looked like something crafty you'd like.
https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/202099101997773767_0XQ8RIOJ_c.jpg
I bet you could spend about 39 hours looking through the craft section of Pinterest!
https://pinterest.com/all/?category=diy_crafts

And how cute is this??
https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/70157706664783846_OMR8KB8A_c.jpg

And this?
https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/172403491954949265_YBNRI3t8_c.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Happy Boxing Day Folks! *

The good news first- weigh in I'm at my heaviest this pregnancy, a whopping 49.4kgs :wohoo: DH laughed at me when I told him my weight gain, he told me my guinea pigs were heavier than me :cry: The bad news-fasting bloods have taken a ten point jump, 94, so I'm going back to my sport routine and proper food as from today. I had a bit of a week off to get my room done- eating things like egg on toast with no veggies, and no cycling or swimming and I don't think my sugar metabolism likes it! And I've had coffee and a drop of Christmas wine here and there and rich greasy foods, so it's back to my monastic lifestyle as from today!! :angelnot: Starting with a forest walk in just a mo :thumbup:

*And another nosebleed in bed last night and one waking up this morning  I'm going to do a sugar test on my next nosebleed, see what my nasal reading is *

I do like that earring frame Luna, but I have just the one pair of earrings and they never leave my ears, my gorge diamond studs that dh got me 3 yrs ago now :cloud9:, and the day I got them I gave ALL my other earrings to my niece knowing that I could never wear anything else ever again! 

*My nubs on ingender have had 5 girl votes and one boy- but the boy one is ' defo all boy' and the girl ones are more 'think pink' so I'm still sticking with a boy nub myself...*

Hope you all have lovely Boxing Days :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow lovely pictures posted in the night Luna and April :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off for walky porkies in the forest....:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

6 girl and 3 boy now on my ingender.com thread :fool:

Wowser I've had a 2 and a half hour walk in the forest and you're all still asleep :haha: Off for hugely GD lunch followed by cycling :bike: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

OH and I are just about getting up now. Hopefully my sister et al have left my mum's. I might head to a couple of shops for some sales bargains but I'm not sure. I desperately need a winter coat that fits and keeps me warm. I also need new trainers.


----------



## Sarachka

Luna I love those hanging basket storage ideas!


----------



## Sarachka

In the bath now but when I'm out I think it'd time for a coke and sorting through everything in the loft. Then possibly shops tomorrow. Hardly any food in the house - all I have is bread, rice, cheese. I really hate how it's Christmas and I still don't have nice food in. All thanks to OH killing my account. 5 months pregnant, 1pm and all I've had today is a coffee #-o :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtloids and turtlets

I bought a washing machine and I am stupidly excited by it :happydance: I nearly bought a mop but then I thought I was feeling a little too much like April and didn't want to assume her identity (now I'm home with the dirty floors I'm having second thoughts)

This is my machine:
https://www.tjhughes.co.uk/pws/client/images/catalogue/products/773293/x_large/773293.jpg

It can wash from cold to 95* and has variable spin or no spin so you can wash delicates and it has a baby clothes cycle :thumbup:

I also bought a very cheap plastic table and 6 chairs that was on special because we have no garden furniture


----------



## HollyMonkey

You must get a coat if you can Sarachka, I'm a new woman for having a winter coat that fits over my bump! I was wearing this awful fleece before that made me look like I was a geologist.

Smart washing machine Trin :thumbup: 

Holly is scoffing chocolate euros :xmas14:


----------



## addie25

Lovely washer :thumbup:

My secret Santa never came. I hope it is not lost in the mail.:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I fell asleep on the sofa, so nice :cloud9:

Got another 2 girl and 1 boy vote for my in gender nub, so where are we now? 8 girl and 4 boy I think


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :wave:

How has everyone's day been? We've just been chilling. Me and OH have food hangovers..either that or we maybe have a little bug or somesuch, I don't know :shrug:

B..I'm standing by my guess of :pink:..only 2 more sleeps and you'll know for sure :happydance: (I am right it's the 28th for your scan?)

Trin...lovely appliance :cloud9: I too share an excitement for lovely sparkly new things that make my life easier :thumbup:

Addie..oh, that's poo that you didn't get your SS gift...maybe Jaynie can check with whoever it was if all is well?

Luna..beautiful pic of the three of you..what a handsome family :cloud9:

April..gorge family shots, they all look so happy :cloud9:

Molly..:hi: I keep missing you :(

Sezi...boo for not having copious amounts of tasty snacks in your house but I would say that it's less indigestion for you :thumbup:

Everyone else...:wave: and I hope you're all having lovely days :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*Inventory!!!*

Nuv it, been up in the loft and now have been tapping away at my spreadsheet, allowing me to see what I have in abundance and where the gaps are. There's even MORE stuff coming from Sophie which she's just finishing wearing, lots of 3-6, 6-9 stuff. I've bought a handful of stuff, most of it is from my sis though and I've had more friends say they've got stuff for me! Anything that isn't my cup of tea is being sent to Ukraine. I feel like I've had a very productive afternoon :happydance:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/inventory.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

You'll have lots more tights if I have a boy! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> You'll have lots more tights if I have a boy! :happyydance:

yes I am doing pathetically in the tights department. And she's Eastern European! This will never do!


----------



## HollyMonkey

On my BnB nub thread I've just got 2 more girl and 4 more boy votes, so that thread is about 50/50 now :happydance:

Go and see if I have anymore on my ingender thread now, exciting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Another :blue: on the ingender thread. Oooo I'm getting excited now about knowing what colour bib fabric to buy :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening all !!:)

Sarah your most welcome for your pressie when I saw them I thought of you and B (glad you like yours to B)

Ginge glad you liked your un secret santa LOL!!

CASSIE - I loved my SS ,it was just perfect and I love the thoughtfulness of it and thankyou so much for Nates t-shirt perfect turtle top (top marks for that) and also Reece nommed his lolly as soon as he opened it !!

My present from Cassie was a lovely little photo album with pictures of me and my family inside that she must of pinched from here and/oir FB it is so very sweet thanks again Cass mawhhhhh xx hope you and Dave had a fab crimbo and your family adored your gorgeous bump 

I'm glad all turtle babes received their presents it was just a little something 

Also thankyou to April for Nates turtle t-shirt and Diago turtle storybook (it has pride of place on his bedroom shelf)..........and also Reece thinks his toptrumps are fab thanks lovely xx

And too Kit for "sophie giraffe" Nate nuv's her so much !! Xx

And to Trin for our wooden turtle friend Reece liked building him xx

Hope everyone is very well and Bethany I love love love your new room I wish I could get you over to mine and extort your creative flair

Sez the spreadsheet is most organised brill idea


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> You'll have lots more tights if I have a boy! :happyydance:
> 
> yes I am doing pathetically in the tights department. And she's Eastern European! This will never do!Click to expand...

:nope: I have lots of groovy spotty and stripey tights:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have one pair, 3-6mths I think, that are spotty on one leg and stripey on the other!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, dog walk/glycemie control walk time...


----------



## Crunchie

Merry boxing day ! Thank you to April and Hayley for laurens gifts x so sweet of you both 

And thank you ss ginge, such a lovely gift and a thoughtful note !!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Glad you like it Crunch!! xx


----------



## kit_cat

Hi all!

So, it's almost bedtime again...where does the day go? It's been a very lovely day again, very chilled and laid back. Hope everyone else has enjoyed their day too :thumbup:

I tell you, it's very sad when people are negative towards you because they are disgruntled in their own lives...at least that's what I'm putting someone's nasty comments down to. An "aquaintance" said that it was a shame for Cara (due to me dressing her up for Christmas) and that it was things like that that make children need therapy later in life :saywhat: I'd love to think she was joking but I know she wasn't :nope: Poofucks to her!

Anyway, moan over, good night everyone, sleep well when the time comes :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> I tell you, it's very sad when people are negative towards you because they are disgruntled in their own lives...at least that's what I'm putting someone's nasty comments down to. An "aquaintance" said that it was a shame for Cara (due to me dressing her up for Christmas) and that it was things like that that make children need therapy later in life :saywhat: I'd love to think she was joking but I know she wasn't :nope: Poofucks to her!

OMG You know my sister?!?!? Did your friend see the chaveroo?! Good job if she didn't, she'd have an excellent case for Social Services. How could you!?!? I know child psychologists have tried to get Christmas outfits banned bc uh naturally they are they #1 reason for needing therapy. Kit, I can't believe we all looked up to you and loved you - and you're A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!

PS Who is this bitch? I'll cut her!


----------



## cassie04

Well hello ladies I have literally just managed to wriggle my way on here! 

How was everyone's cristmas?

Right! Who is the naughty turtle that was my secret Santa pleaaaaaaaaasssse tell me who my cheeky ss is?????? Cos whoever it was sent a beautiful little dress for baby reed and a lovely comfort bunny blanket ! It was really thoughtful!

Who who who are you my perfect ss??????

Hayley your most welcome!!!! I mooched on your Facebook and printed them off at Uni! Hahah!

Sending big christmassy kisses to all you turtles and turtle babies!!!!

I'm just relaxing in bed with a Dixie cat inbetween me and dave! Perfect !!!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

:saywhat: :haha: love that smiley


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, that woman is simply a b*tchaikovsky.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Cleaning the house (well the temp maid is while I supervise) and washing my cotton linen on 95* :cloud9:

I had SUCH hectic back pain yesterday but loads in the kidney region so did a urine dipstick and 2+ leucocytes which means I have an infection. I used to get kidney infections quite a bit last year and the year before. Missed the temperature because it's been so damned hot anyway. The irony is that the last time this mother that we're inducing tonight was in labour I was called in as the back up and I had terrible pylonephritis and felt just awful :nope:

Got friends coming around later to give the boys their presents. I'm going to go sit in the blazing sun today and get a tan :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Another :blue: on the ingender thread. Oooo I'm getting excited now about knowing what colour bib fabric to buy :happydance:

One more sleep!!!! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

I'd like some of your weesticks with the leuco wotsits Trin! I've just done my sugar and ketones weestick, both negative, BUT my fasting bloodsugar is up in the 90's again (it's meant to be below 90) so I'm calling the diabetes doc today. I have a feeling things are going to get tougher now I'm hitting the official GD number of weeks, it's been lurking and sporadic so far but I suspect a great big fat tsunami of insulin resistance is going to hit me soon :nope: I'm making myself all big and strong inside to prepare myself for learning about taking insulin :bodyb: I think to start with they just give you a pill at night to keep fasting levels down, not sure...

Anyway, on more gay subjets, only 1 more sleep :yipee: and I'm going swimming this morning :yipee: With DH and the boys and Holly but I'll offload Holly for a bit to get some swimming in myself :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and just look at that! A big fat sugary papaya!! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My baby has finished making it's fingernails!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So, it's almost bedtime again...where does the day go? It's been a very lovely day again, very chilled and laid back. Hope everyone else has enjoyed their day too :thumbup:
> 
> I tell you, it's very sad when people are negative towards you because they are disgruntled in their own lives...at least that's what I'm putting someone's nasty comments down to. An "aquaintance" said that it was a shame for Cara (due to me dressing her up for Christmas) and that it was things like that that make children need therapy later in life :saywhat: I'd love to think she was joking but I know she wasn't :nope: Poofucks to her!
> 
> Anyway, moan over, good night everyone, sleep well when the time comes :hugs::kiss:

Alas it's true Kit. Do you not read the Government Health Warnings on elf and santa outfits for children?- 'Warning: this costume may cause mental imbalance later on in life if worn by small children under inappropriate adult supervision' :shrug: So many hidden dangers, you just have to be so careful these days.

What a ghastly woman, I advise you minimise Cara's contact with her because too much of people like that at such a tender age could actually lead to therapy in later life :haha: I hope you laughed in her face and sat her down and took her temperature and bloodpressure and bloodsugar and diagnosed her as suffering from Advanced Gullibility, Paranoia and Madness.

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Another 6 votes in the night on my BnB nub thread- 5 say girl and 1 say boy! There are 42 replies altogether on that one, must tot up the boy V. girl total later on! Pretty much all girl on that thread I think but with some self confessed inexperienced nubbers...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to call my diabetes doc...:argh:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I tell you, it's very sad when people are negative towards you because they are disgruntled in their own lives...at least that's what I'm putting someone's nasty comments down to. An "aquaintance" said that it was a shame for Cara (due to me dressing her up for Christmas) and that it was things like that that make children need therapy later in life :saywhat: I'd love to think she was joking but I know she wasn't :nope: Poofucks to her!
> 
> OMG You know my sister?!?!? Did your friend see the chaveroo?! Good job if she didn't, she'd have an excellent case for Social Services. How could you!?!? I know child psychologists have tried to get Christmas outfits banned bc uh naturally they are they #1 reason for needing therapy. Kit, I can't believe we all looked up to you and loved you - and you're A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS Who is this bitch? I'll cut her!Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> [Alas it's true Kit. Do you not read the Government Health Warnings on elf and santa outfits for children?- 'Warning: this costume may cause mental imbalance later on in life if worn by small children under inappropriate adult supervision' :shrug: So many hidden dangers, you just have to be so careful these days.

I know, my child will most likely suffer no end of mental issues caused entirely by my cruel and senseless dressing up. I fear she may have a Santa complex manifesting in Elf envy. I may even have caused her to be bi-North-polar :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Cleaning the house (well the temp maid is while I supervise) and washing my cotton linen on 95* :cloud9:
> 
> I had SUCH hectic back pain yesterday but loads in the kidney region so did a urine dipstick and 2+ leucocytes which means I have an infection. I used to get kidney infections quite a bit last year and the year before. Missed the temperature because it's been so damned hot anyway. The irony is that the last time this mother that we're inducing tonight was in labour I was called in as the back up and I had terrible pylonephritis and felt just awful :nope:
> 
> Got friends coming around later to give the boys their presents. I'm going to go sit in the blazing sun today and get a tan :cloud9:

Well if you're getting a tan, I'm off to get frostbite :sulk:

Hope your infection buggers off very soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Another :blue: on the ingender thread. Oooo I'm getting excited now about knowing what colour bib fabric to buy :happydance:
> 
> One more sleep!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

:wohoo: I cannot wait!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: girls!! 

I'm going to reply to your SS messages and I seem something for mine too... May have to send separately :-k! 

Adam is poorly and I am watching super nanny. :thumbup: I watched the last Harry Potter last night for the first time :cloud9: inwas supposed to be out clubbing but inwasnt allowed :nope: :nope: 

Kit she sounds delightfully ignorant. Show her me she'd have a field day... I'm traumatised by the dress up and not so bothered about the fact that my dad ran out on us :dohh:. Poor Cara indeed!! This woman must be a drama queen if a dress up outfit offends her! Kwim?! 

Sezi - your sister out your hair? Sounds nightmarish - did OH get you anything? What'd you get off your rents?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My baby has finished making it's fingernails!

:awww:

Hope you enjoy your swimbulations :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Jaynie :wave:

What's up with Adam? How come you weren't allowed to go clubbing? 'Tis the season to be jolly no? :shrug:

Yeah, my parental critiqueur must have some issues herself to say the least...I reckon she's a saddo which is quite sad in itself.

What's the script for today then?


----------



## new mummy2010

I'm very poorly :( and my fantastically SHITE boyfriend has gone to a darts comp in chester I'm f***ing fuming I can barely move and he made me take him to the station felt like I was passing out driving back now in my room witha moaning baby giving him shit through texts I'm so annoyed ,he couldn't even move the oteher day and stayed in bed and I had to go panto alone (remember?)

Kit stoopid woman dare u to buy her a dress up outfit for her b'day

Trin wish I could get a tan and hope your infection clears up soon


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh Hayley..sorry you're home alone feeling crappy. You know, I bet Lee had a worse illness than you...they always do don't they? :dohh: Hope you feel better soon my lovely :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

I just can't believe he went I'm sick of coming second to darts all the time he may as well be having an afair


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi - your sister out your hair? Sounds nightmarish - did OH get you anything? What'd you get off your rents?

No OH didn't get me anything and didn't come to my parents with me. Whatever, I knew he couldn't / wouldn't and I've dealt with it. My parents got me the sewing machine and the £1000 for the baby so only a few little bits to unwrap on the day - hand creme, cocoa butter and a yankee candle co candle.


----------



## mummyApril

i havent caught up yet, i hope everyone has had fab days! 
my sister is ttc!! yay! which is really good because i can steal her newborn! anyway, last night she had some pink while she wiped, she thinks she ovulated on the 21st! could this be implantation? she hasnt had anything since, shes not very good at all the ttc stuff apart from obviously dtd part lol, shes set me the task to sort her days etc so im kinda relying on you guys to help too :haha: 
i will catch up in a bit im in the middle of playing just dance 2! im too old for this haha


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi - your sister out your hair? Sounds nightmarish - did OH get you anything? What'd you get off your rents?
> 
> No OH didn't get me anything and didn't come to my parents with me. Whatever, I knew he couldn't / wouldn't and I've dealt with it. My parents got me the sewing machine and the £1000 for the baby so only a few little bits to unwrap on the day - hand creme, cocoa butter and a yankee candle co candle.Click to expand...

:(

This post made me really sad :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i havent caught up yet, i hope everyone has had fab days!
> my sister is ttc!! yay! which is really good because i can steal her newborn! anyway, last night she had some pink while she wiped, she thinks she ovulated on the 21st! could this be implantation? she hasnt had anything since, shes not very good at all the ttc stuff apart from obviously dtd part lol, shes set me the task to sort her days etc so im kinda relying on you guys to help too :haha:
> i will catch up in a bit im in the middle of playing just dance 2! im too old for this haha

We've had a fab time thanks April...sounds like you're having an exhausting one :haha: Oooo, how exciting about your sis'! You'll have to tell her to pee on loads of sticks and take pictures of them..I'm sure it won't seem at all weird :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i havent caught up yet, i hope everyone has had fab days!
> my sister is ttc!! yay! which is really good because i can steal her newborn! anyway, last night she had some pink while she wiped, she thinks she ovulated on the 21st! could this be implantation? she hasnt had anything since, shes not very good at all the ttc stuff apart from obviously dtd part lol, shes set me the task to sort her days etc so im kinda relying on you guys to help too :haha:
> i will catch up in a bit im in the middle of playing just dance 2! im too old for this haha
> 
> We've had a fab time thanks April...sounds like you're having an exhausting one :haha: Oooo, how exciting about your sis'! You'll have to tell her to pee on loads of sticks and take pictures of them..I'm sure it won't seem at all weird :fool:Click to expand...

shell prob take her first test here! so il steal them and take photos! and then if she does any at home i will insist she sends me photos haha x


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi - your sister out your hair? Sounds nightmarish - did OH get you anything? What'd you get off your rents?
> 
> No OH didn't get me anything and didn't come to my parents with me. Whatever, I knew he couldn't / wouldn't and I've dealt with it. My parents got me the sewing machine and the £1000 for the baby so only a few little bits to unwrap on the day - hand creme, cocoa butter and a yankee candle co candle.Click to expand...
> 
> :(
> 
> This post made me really sad :hug:Click to expand...

Nooooo don't, I got a grand, don't feel sorry for me!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi - your sister out your hair? Sounds nightmarish - did OH get you anything? What'd you get off your rents?
> 
> No OH didn't get me anything and didn't come to my parents with me. Whatever, I knew he couldn't / wouldn't and I've dealt with it. My parents got me the sewing machine and the £1000 for the baby so only a few little bits to unwrap on the day - hand creme, cocoa butter and a yankee candle co candle.Click to expand...
> 
> :(
> 
> This post made me really sad :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo don't, I got a grand, don't feel sorry for me!Click to expand...

wowsers i bet you cant wait to spend that!


----------



## mummyApril

my daughter is 10 tomorrow!!!!!! 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

i have so much to do today must go


----------



## new mummy2010

Are u doing a party Apes?


----------



## addie25

WOW 10!! What kind of cake is she having??

Today I am going to breakfast with a friend I used to work with :thumbup: Then the new cleaning people are coming. I am hoping they are as good as I was told they are!! I keep having hit or miss nights. I'll sleep very well one night and then the next not so much but either way I wake up cranky :shrug: I went to pick out my shower invites yesterday. They are calling today to let me know if they were able to add a double stroller to the card instead of a single since I want to represent both babies on the card. If they can I will get the cards in a week and I will post a picture. They are really lovely. I can't wait to send them out.


----------



## addie25

I AM A SWEET POTATO TODAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Not having a party this year but she is having her first ever sleep over with her bestfriend and we are going to marsh farm :), Addie she chose her favourite cake, I'm not making one as they love the shop ones, its the forever friends bear I will take pictures :) I'm just about to do my carpets, then get in the loft, pack the car with recyclables, take the tree down, tidy up, make a gingerbread house with the girls (while finishing mine) do our nails and I THINK that's it :/ will probably find something else!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dude-sters, 

Had a nice swim but it was mainly a Holly swim, got a few lengths of the big pool in but I kept seeing Holly's little face grinning and waving at me from the baby pool so had to go back in and play with her, she's just tooooo irresistable, especially in her ickle pink and green wetsuit :awww:

Then we had yummy lunch in a modest little brasserie which turned out to have EXCELLENT food and impeccable service. So often the way that small friendly places are way better than big posh places :shrug:

Followed by a walk in the Versailles park and gardens, around the village that Louis built for Marie-Antoinette which in theory looks like this...

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5c/Marie_Antoinette_amusement_at_Versailles.JPG/290px-Marie_Antoinette_amusement_at_Versailles.JPG

But today looked more like this...

https://7art-screensavers.com/wallpapers/mist-0/big/7art-00029_thick-fog.jpg

...on account of thick fog descending on us. The pool had been all bright and sunlit, amazing change of weather over lunch.

Must nip off and buy a bulb and a battery, back for a catch up soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Mission: no-longer-look-like-a-glow-in-the-dark-ghecko accomplished :thumbup: Little bit on the crispy side but I'll be fine by tomorrow. The legs could use a few more sun sessions tho

DH put a new top on what will be Tori changing table and tonight he will paint it. I am itching to do it myself but with the kidney thing and that I'm going out at midnight to start an induction I don't think that will be the best idea. I'm painting it the same blue that I did the chest of drawers and bookcase a while ago. The perspective of the picture is a bit weird but it's not really longer on one side than the other



The boys are busy forging in DH's workshop so I think I shall have a quiet relaxing bath :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Beautiful pictures B. I find the fog very romantic...I'm sure not to actually be in, but for someone who lives in 90% sun, it looks lovely.

Happy papaya and sweet potato day :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

my washing machine is going to die :shock: but it does mean i get a new one at the beginning of next month i will have saved enough just in time to get the new one! i must of had a sixth sense that it was going to die, the drum is literally going to fly out any minute, i wonder how many washes i can do before it dies.....


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad you had a nice swim time altogether B and I agree with Trin the foggy picture looks bootiful *cloud9*


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi - your sister out your hair? Sounds nightmarish - did OH get you anything? What'd you get off your rents?
> 
> No OH didn't get me anything and didn't come to my parents with me. Whatever, I knew he couldn't / wouldn't and I've dealt with it. My parents got me the sewing machine and the £1000 for the baby so only a few little bits to unwrap on the day - hand creme, cocoa butter and a yankee candle co candle.Click to expand...
> 
> :(
> 
> This post made me really sad :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo don't, I got a grand, don't feel sorry for me!Click to expand...
> 
> wowsers i bet you cant wait to spend that!Click to expand...

Well £400 has gone on the travel system & then we will get the cot & dresser, once Ive made my final decision about which one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes the fog did bring a certain je ne sais quoi to the walk, very deep December beautiful :thumbup: The only blight was The Teenager in our midst, poor dss the elder, he can't help his age and the monosyllabilism and pessimism it brings with it :awww: 

The table looks good *Trin* :thumbup: You're expecting a long baby then :haha: You must post a pic of it painted too!

*Hayley* I hope you feel better, and if it's any comfort dh loves his running shoes far more than he loves me! I get him back though when I can return to sport, and bugger off for hours on my bike, so I don't grumble when he goes off at the moment, knowing that I'll be worse!! He did kindly cancel a mountain race he had booked for the beginning of May though :wacko: Anyway keep warm and cosy and drink lots of fluids :hugs:

*April* that's a big age, 10! Double figures! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I was really scared to go in the sun when I was preggo with LO because I worried about getting that pregnancy mask thing. I suppose I escape most of the summer with this bump, so it won't be an issue, just a bit of late spring sunshine for me :shrug: I guess if every SA woman had to avoid sun though then life would grind to a halt :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I went to Marsh Farm with my niece and nephew when they were little, we'll have to go there on my next visit with James and the girls and Holly and bundle :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

By process of elimination I'm down to Clare or Lissy for my SS, assuming Emandi didn't partake. Hmmmmm.:-k


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks B I just feel like a darts widow when he took it up I thought it would be once a week but its taken over his life ,before I had Nate he wasn't drinking wilst playing but today I can tell he is going to be worse for wear and cause a row he will have done it to spite me cos I have had a go about him actually leaving me ill with two children to look after I think he is selfish and feel like he doesn't know me anymore like my presents I may sound un grateful but my top is miles to big and the jacket is not something I would choose myself all though it looks ok'ish and the watch is what I thought was a ring or necklace..I dunno maybe we need a break or something but I don't even think he would notice I wasn't in his life


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes my diabetes doc said to do my fasting blood sugar for a week and if it's still high after a week then we'll have an earlier appointment than the 26th Jan which I'm booked for. It may just be a blip because of an infection or the excitement of Christmas, and returning to my sport might regulate it, so we shall see...I suspect not, I suspect things are just getting to the tricky stage!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks B I just feel like a darts widow when he took it up I thought it would be once a week but its taken over his life ,before I had Nate he wasn't drinking wilst playing but today I can tell he is going to be worse for wear and cause a row he will have done it to spite me cos I have had a go about him actually leaving me ill with two children to look after I think he is selfish and feel like he doesn't know me anymore like my presents I may sound un grateful but my top is miles to big and the jacket is not something I would choose myself all though it looks ok'ish and the watch is what I thought was a ring or necklace..I dunno maybe we need a break or something but I don't even think he would notice I wasn't in his life

:hugs: Oh lovely, it was pretty mean of him to leave you if you're poorly just to play darts, but I hope it doesn't turn into a big sad issue for you. Wouldn't he be willing to do fewer darts sessions a week? And train at home inbetween times? My dh goes to the running club 3 times a week but the other days he runs at 6am so as not to interfere with family life too much, and it works well like that. Worth an ask maybe?:shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Jaynie :wave:
> 
> What's up with Adam? How come you weren't allowed to go clubbing? 'Tis the season to be jolly no? :shrug:
> 
> Yeah, my parental critiqueur must have some issues herself to say the least...I reckon she's a saddo which is quite sad in itself.
> 
> What's the script for today then?

Well Kit - it was a night in Manchester, and my friends were staying over and they would have had boys there you know for cheapness. In the end I couldn't go because funds are tight and that but well, I'd have liked a choice! 

Today I went and replaced a jumper that my mum got me for christmas from next as I didn't like it. Got a gorgeous mustard coloured jumper instead :cloud9: I love mustard colour!! 

I am home now and Adam is out playing games, I don't think we will make it. It seems I have 'snapped' nothing he does makes me happy and he has moaned all over Christmas. This morning he was annoyed at me because he dreamt I cheated on him :growlmad:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks B I just feel like a darts widow when he took it up I thought it would be once a week but its taken over his life ,before I had Nate he wasn't drinking wilst playing but today I can tell he is going to be worse for wear and cause a row he will have done it to spite me cos I have had a go about him actually leaving me ill with two children to look after I think he is selfish and feel like he doesn't know me anymore like my presents I may sound un grateful but my top is miles to big and the jacket is not something I would choose myself all though it looks ok'ish and the watch is what I thought was a ring or necklace..I dunno maybe we need a break or something but I don't even think he would notice I wasn't in his life
> 
> :hugs: Oh lovely, it was pretty mean of him to leave you if you're poorly just to play darts, but I hope it doesn't turn into a big sad issue for you. Wouldn't he be willing to do fewer darts sessions a week? And train at home inbetween times? My dh goes to the running club 3 times a week but the other days he runs at 6am so as not to interfere with family life too much, and it works well like that. Worth an ask maybe?:shrug:Click to expand...

He has made a darts room of the garage and reckons he will go play an hour at 5am and go to work an hour later but that's as well as monday,wed,fri and sunday and stupid comps like this I am really really pissed with him at the moment and he can't do anything right I know what it is as there is something eating away at me and it has been since we got back together I thought it would get better but I just can't stop thinking about this thing everyday and it makes me sick tomy stomach and It is killing our relationship ,its not about the darts and that really beong a big issue I prefer that more than what some of hois mates get upto 

But I dunno how much longer I can keep on cos I'm gonna push him to the edge and its like I must prove his love by being nasty and pushing him away I don't know what to do ......


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks B I just feel like a darts widow when he took it up I thought it would be once a week but its taken over his life ,before I had Nate he wasn't drinking wilst playing but today I can tell he is going to be worse for wear and cause a row he will have done it to spite me cos I have had a go about him actually leaving me ill with two children to look after I think he is selfish and feel like he doesn't know me anymore like my presents I may sound un grateful but my top is miles to big and the jacket is not something I would choose myself all though it looks ok'ish and the watch is what I thought was a ring or necklace..I dunno maybe we need a break or something but I don't even think he would notice I wasn't in his life

Oh god - you too? I told Adam this year to give me money because last year he bought me stuff that I still haven't wore. I don't think you sound ungrateful. I tell Adam what I like/need/want all the time that's why his presents are bang on, because I listen! I hope you too resolve it, it's nothing like my situation! I am only forced with him because of this house and because I realise that when I finish him he gets upset and that I can't somehow say no to.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Hayles it's shit innit?? I have these issues with Adam though I don't feel as bad as you do but it does eat at me. I know exactly what you mean. I think Adam is a bit of a mental abuser like he uses stupid things to control me. If I were looking out for me I would cut and run because he is no good for me. He needs someone with a thicker skin - you know someone who has more experience with men (their Dad's) I am easy to control. Knowing I can't change this, shouldn't I be with someone who doesn't take the chance? I am literally nervous that I have pissed him off alllll the time. He is trying now, but like you say it eats at me that he can do this and I can't help but view him badly that he is acting now - to keep me and we will do the same cycle our whooooole lives!!! :shrug:

:hugs: :hugs: I hope you manage to fix it somehow!! :( I hate knowing how you feel....


----------



## new mummy2010

I just feel so alone I don't go anywhere or do anything anymore and I'm sick and tired of DARTS argHhhhhhh


----------



## firstbaby25

This is why it's harder for you. In response to this stuff with Adam I have started going out and that but I don't have kids and all so I can, my family are very sociable too my Mum's practically single, my sister is single and James has Erin 3 nights a week, my nan is widowed and my Aunt's hubbie works abroad! So I have options. Adam is worried naturally. 

I have just googled his dream and every site that I have seen says that it manifests usually because I have started to break the cycle by going out. Sometimes suspicious are justified... :wacko: it's like bang on. I was offended at first and then realised that it was all pretty much true!


----------



## new mummy2010

I know Jaynie I'm just sick of this thing niggling away at me and I know it will never go away no matter how many times he says nothing went on its ruoning me and turning me into a horrible person I know I can only push him so much before he will snap for good but I think I would be devastated but then again who knows I just feel we have nothing in common I still wanna go out dress up dance and he wants to play old mans darts this is not what I wanted


----------



## new mummy2010

I miss the attention he used to give me and I just feel like his kids mother du get me?

This is how its got me he has basically neglected me since Nate was 2days old darts just got more + more and I have to much thinking time which is messing with my head


----------



## new mummy2010

I think I will go now as I'm just bringing doom and gloom to the festive period and don't you all catching my misrabelness xx


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> I think I will go now as I'm just bringing doom and gloom to the festive period and don't you all catching my misrabelness xx

Hey, hey Mrs...don't you go anywhere if you want to talk. I don't know what to tell you except that you are the only one who knows how you feel. Is it better to be with Lee like this or without him? I'm sorry you have to feel like this, especially when you feel ill too...everything is so much worse when you're under the weather :nope:


----------



## newbie_ttc

big :hugs: for u hayley! let it out doll :hug:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> I miss the attention he used to give me and I just feel like his kids mother du get me?
> 
> This is how its got me he has basically neglected me since Nate was 2days old darts just got more + more and I have to much thinking time which is messing with my head

Hayley..do you reckon some couples counselling sessions might help? They do say that sometimes, after a man has seen his partner give birth, it's hard for him to see her the way he did before? I'm not saying that that's what this is, just a suggestion really :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Newbster!! How are you doll? And how is your little sweetpea?? :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Hayley and Jaynie sorry about the poofuckfaces. Let's all lIve together in a commune. I'll bring Alice too.


----------



## Sarachka

Tonight I will treating you all to inspirational nurseries for girls.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww Hayley :hugs: Sorry I had to go earlier because monkeyface wanted me to play with her, then it ran into her dinner and bedtime!

Sometimes you just have to completely not care and get alot going on for yourself too, whether it comes from the outside, eg friends, outings etc, or from the inside, eg a new language learning or art project or something- since I don't think men can always bring to us what we want, and they're always bound to piss us off a bit at times. Dh is at his running club tonight and I'm left with not only his kid but his ex's kids too, but it's no skin off my nose because I'm also going to use the evening to do stuff I want to do :shrug: It's horrible though if you're not feeling "you" and like a compromise of yourself. Can you not get a babysitter when he has darts and go and do something yourself?

For the record- when I was first with DH he seemed to think I'd babysit his then very young boys while he went off to do sport. Oooo no matey boy! I showed him from the start how we were going to go on, so we got a babysitter in on Sunday mornings and certain evenings of the week so I could cycle and run and swim, and him too. I think our relationship would have lasted ten minutes had he seriously thought I'd stay home to look after his kids, I'm not a selfless person like that. I stay home to look after my own child, but that's a different role altogether, and one I love, called being a mother!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Tonight I will treating you all to inspirational nurseries for girls.

Ooo goody.:happydance:

I bet I'll be ignoring them all by 11.32am tomorrow morning though:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Having looked at baby names on the web I'm now totally bombarded with baby names on my BnB adverts :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

So I have decided against the lighter wood cot from kiddicare as I didn't like the matching changer. I've now settled on this from Toys R Us
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c738a40b.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/eabc59dc.jpg
And here are some things I've found around the web, I like certain aspects of them, wall colour, bedding colour etc
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/288bb24b.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/4913bfa7.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3dfc6ee9.jpg
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/51238318.jpg
This would have to be done by Bethany!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/33060e0d.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like the dark wood stuff, it's classy, and with green and pink it's nice and if you could introduce a coffee/buff tone too I reckon that would be 'licious

And I love the owl book ends! Remember where you plucked those from because I'm going to copy them- in red and blue if it's a little boyling :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

bacon sandwich and tea break! i feel like im getting nothing done because i keep playing with James, when i walk past him and he smiles i just cant help myself! i am goin to be up well late tonight! i still have to wrap Angels presents!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin I was really scared to go in the sun when I was preggo with LO because I worried about getting that pregnancy mask thing. I suppose I escape most of the summer with this bump, so it won't be an issue, just a bit of late spring sunshine for me :shrug: I guess if every SA woman had to avoid sun though then life would grind to a halt :haha:

Um...yes, a tad difficult to avoid the sun here :haha: But that pregnancy mask comes whether you go in the sun or not if you're going to get it. It just gets redder in the sun


----------



## HollyMonkey

My tummy just flipped with excitement at knowing soon whether it's a little man or a little madame :wohoo:

I really hope it has eyes and a nose and everything and all my amniotic fluid and it's weight are ok though- the GD frightens me for that :nope: I keep reassuring myself that a couple of generations back GD wasn't even diagnosed and many babies were fine anyway, but I still worry so. 

Veggie soup and fish and spinach and quinoa and cycling for dinner :munch:


----------



## LunaLady

Sezi, I love the dark wood with the pink/green!!! :cloud9: That's just scrumptious! 

Jaynie, sorry you're still dealing with poofuck from Adam. Drop him to the curb, I say. Clearly he doesn't get it. You deserve to be happy and I just don't see how Adam is going to give you the happiness you deserve!! :hugs:

Hayley, so sorry for the poofuck you're dealing with, too! My goodness. Darts?! Really?! What a lame thing to do instead of be with one's family... Seriously. He needs to grow up! Have you really let him have it? Tell him like it is? If it were me I'd have said 'no way are you going to a darts convention while I'm sick as a dog. You're staying here to help me with the kids!' :growlmad:

I think I'm feeling protective of my Turtles... I just want to kick some ass! Such poofuckers being meanies to my Turtles!!! :(


----------



## LunaLady

B! I told my DH late last night as we were drifting off to sleep how excited I was for your scan tomorrow! I think he rolled his eyes. :haha:

I am SOOOOO EXCITED!!! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah loving the dark wood! 
B im totally over excited about your scan! what time is it?! can you bbm so i know as i will probably be out! and i dont care if people look at me weird when i shout woohoo :) lol
Hayley and Jaynie im sorry about your OH's kinda in the same boat! but its a long story were talking about the 'final decision' tonight its been a while!
how is everyone while im here?


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany I'm so excited for tomorrow!! I'll have Photoshop all loaded and ready for when you need a new siggy!!

And no teasing like I did with the "hiya!" because that went on longer than I intended as OH nicked my phone in the waiting room to play backgammon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh got from a work colleague for Christmas this amazing salt with truffles in it- it's well yum. I just checked my blood pressure- it's dead low at 98/56 so I think I could have a bit of salt with my nommos.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Newbster!! How are you doll? And how is your little sweetpea?? :cloud9:

hiya kitling! :wave: sweetpea is doing just fine i suppose. we'll be heading to my scan this time next week! :happydance: still no symptoms to speak of yet, thankfully, tho the fatigue has set in now. i just came back from my car... :sleep: need a nap! 

how are u and gorgepot Cara?


----------



## newbie_ttc

happy papaya day B! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lock your husbands and boyfriends away! Luna's on a kick ass rampage!! :haha:

I was just thinking about your predicament Jaynie whilst cooking- at 26 and without a family well if the rot has already set in then it's probably not worth drawing it painfully out much longer, at least not without a proper break :shrug: Adam must be thinking Sod this for a Game of Soldiers too by now no? You seem to have alot of patience with both Adam and with yourself :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Just read up and that cot isnt drop side but that's ok right? Bc when they're newborn they can be up higher on the settings. I can't think of my sister ever using th drop side function of the cots


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany I'm so excited for tomorrow!! I'll have Photoshop all loaded and ready for when you need a new siggy!!
> 
> And no teasing like I did with the "hiya!" because that went on longer than I intended as OH nicked my phone in the waiting room to play backgammon.

Me? Tease you? :shock: Never would I do something like that! :angelnot:


----------



## mummyApril

care to nub my friends scan?
 



Attached Files:







374157_2737681159384_1178011486_33150456_881931602_n.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Just read up and that cot isnt drop side but that's ok right? Bc when they're newborn they can be up higher on the settings. I can't think of my sister ever using th drop side function of the cots

James is on the higher setting :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

11.30am French time :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hayles and Jaynie, sorry things are poofucks :hugs:
I understand how hard it is to find the balance between sounding like a harpy shrew and standing up for what you need/ want. A very fine line sometimes. But I think when you have such a small baby it is particularly important to be able to say what you need


----------



## HollyMonkey

:pink: baby for your friend April


----------



## Sarachka

Girl April!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yeah I just dropped Holly's setting from high at newborn to low once she could stand up around a year old. It has about 6 intermediate settings which were completely useless to me :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Just read up and that cot isnt drop side but that's ok right? Bc when they're newborn they can be up higher on the settings. I can't think of my sister ever using th drop side function of the cots
> 
> James is on the higher setting :)Click to expand...

Yeah so when he's older and the mattress part is lower will it matter than much if the cot has drop side or not?


----------



## TrinityMom

I don't know if you remember that Tarq was having hearing issues and we were thinking of having surgery done. Anyway, he was swimming today and came to me clutching his ears saying that his ears switched on to loud and and he didn't know how to turn it down. I looked in his ear again and the white gunk (medical term that :haha:) that he had before had really grown. I flushed it out with a syringe and he definitely has an ear infection and scaring on his ear drums but at least he can hear. He keeps telling us to shoosh and not be so loud :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Just read up and that cot isnt drop side but that's ok right? Bc when they're newborn they can be up higher on the settings. I can't think of my sister ever using th drop side function of the cots
> 
> James is on the higher setting :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah so when he's older and the mattress part is lower will it matter than much if the cot has drop side or not?Click to expand...

mine doesnt either :shrug: i think it will be ok as they will be able to sit up etc by that time x


----------



## mummyApril

ooohh a girl wow she will be sooo happy, shes finding out on Friday and shes already got a boy! x


----------



## mummyApril

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Just read up and that cot isnt drop side but that's ok right? Bc when they're newborn they can be up higher on the settings. I can't think of my sister ever using th drop side function of the cots
> 
> James is on the higher setting :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah so when he's older and the mattress part is lower will it matter than much if the cot has drop side or not?Click to expand...
> 
> mine doesnt either :shrug: i think it will be ok as they will be able to sit up etc by that time xClick to expand...

at least i hope they will im short il probably have to get a stool to get James out haha


----------



## TrinityMom

April, I'm not a nubbing expert but I would say girl

Regarding the cot, ours is antique and the drop down side sticks and wakes the baby up every time you try drop it so we keep it down in the newborn stage (like it was a new one on the high setting) and then keep the side up later


----------



## Sarachka

I Wonder if my daughter will look anything like I did!

Me!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1399b8fe.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Moulin Rouge on tv :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I Wonder if my daughter will look anything like I did!
> 
> Me!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1399b8fe.jpg

:awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I Wonder if my daughter will look anything like I did!
> 
> Me!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1399b8fe.jpg

aw too cute i can see Alex and Sophie in you!


----------



## mummyApril

must go am going to finish the house etc when Jay gets here, my girls and just dance 2 are far more important (and fun) haha


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> I Wonder if my daughter will look anything like I did!
> 
> Me!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1399b8fe.jpg

aw! tut tut, u were a cutie! hadn't changed a bit, ya know! :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I Wonder if my daughter will look anything like I did!
> 
> Me!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1399b8fe.jpg
> 
> aw too cute i can see Alex and Sophie in you!Click to expand...

Yes you're right April! I was wondering why I recognised this baby!


----------



## TrinityMom

Tomorrow we find out what kind of munkie you have B :happydance:
https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/134263632610565316_sX8vsLCD_b.jpg

I must go to bed - off just after midnight for the induction
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Waahhhhh OH doesn't like Grace as a middle name :-(


----------



## Sarachka

There is no animal, person, entity on this planet like my little Alice


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> There is no animal, person, entity on this planet like my little Alice

Not yet there isn't, wait until sometime at the beginning of May though:winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's nice of my dss the younger, he just came in to offer me a Ferrero Rocher :fool:

Cycling was boring tonight, I need a pair of virtual landscape goggles and a fan blowing wind on my face to make it resemble real cycling a bit

Off to sew some more of that letter O with the giraffe sticking it's head through it


----------



## poas

Hi all  I'm not very happy at the moment so will mainly just keep up quietly,hope you all are well-Cassie I am your ss x
I will be lurking xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hugs: Lissy. Hope you're ok and happy again soon :flower:

So was Clare my ss I wonder?


----------



## poas

Yes she was


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to go to bed instead of doing my giraffe, big day tomorrow- need my beauty sleep :happydance:

Oh yes I ordered from Amazon a book for Holly that has a magic wand with it- and it's arrived in time for her birthday- it's a _*Ben and Holly's Little Kingdom*_ one, she loves the dvd and taps things to do magic on them with a chopstick at the moment, so I think she'll be happy to have a _real_ fairy wand. But it did cross my mind that she'll have many intellectual and behavioural problems, and probably a lifetime of therapy ahead of her, for having received such a shiny plastic chav toy from her mother. Such a shame. :nope:


----------



## Essie

Lissy :hugs: hope things pick up and you're happy again soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Yes she was

:yipee: Thanks! I know who to thank now! I'm burning one of her smelly candles at the mo, it smells delicious!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night dudes, see ya tomorrow- International Pink or Blue Monkey Day! 

:wohoo:

:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Night dudes, see ya tomorrow- International Pink or Blue Monkey Day!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Lock your husbands and boyfriends away! Luna's on a kick ass rampage!! :haha:
> 
> I was just thinking about your predicament Jaynie whilst cooking- at 26 and without a family well if the rot has already set in then it's probably not worth drawing it painfully out much longer, at least not without a proper break :shrug: Adam must be thinking Sod this for a Game of Soldiers too by now no? You seem to have alot of patience with both Adam and with yourself :hugs:

God I'm far too much of a thinker. In finer moments I think just tell him and others I'm not sure. I lost him once before didn't I. Thanks though, I try to be incredibly patient. I've told my friend that she can make all my decisions if I do end this! She'll probably be better at it than me.


----------



## firstbaby25

Can't actually wait to find out what a new turtle baby is :pink: or :blue: 

:yipee:


----------



## mummyApril

all children in bed and asleep, oh we had a right giggle on the wii playing just dance 2 when the girls giggle i giggle and then they cant stop giggling at me giggling haha, James just laid staring at us lol, anyway i have presents to wrap, washing to put away, and the hallway carpet to wash tara for now x


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Hi all  I'm not very happy at the moment so will mainly just keep up quietly,hope you all are well-Cassie I am your ss x
> I will be lurking xx

:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

So excited for tomorrow!!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh poop..I've missed Bethany....if I don't catch you in the morning B, may all your dreams come true at 11.30am (French time) tomorrow...well ok, not all your dreams 'cos gawd only knows, you have some weird ones! :haha: You get what I mean I'm sure :hugs:

I still say:pink:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

How cute?!
https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/77405687314913785_7TxEgC3q_c.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Lots of hugs, Lissy :hugs:
Hope things look up for you!!


----------



## LunaLady

This is sooo cute! Someone has to do this....

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/134334001354649818_TDxm8DLx_c.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Bllllluuuurrrggghhh

Bloody stomach pains woke me up at 3.am - feel terrible! Currently in the bath trying to feel better 
I have managed to catch up though lol

Monkey scan time whooooo hooooo

Sorry ladies dealing with rubbish blokes at the mo, I still have not forgiven dh for ruining our first Christmas morning as a 3

Never mind - how long does it take to get over this bug


----------



## mummyApril

Oh crunch :( it took me just the night but still felt rough the next day, the stomach pains hurt right? Hope you feel better soon and your bath helps, I'm awake because James kicked his cot mobile woke up, woke me up smiled and went back to sleep, I am now awake lol.I seem to of missed a lot, what did mr.crunch do?


----------



## mummyApril

Me and Jay decided that, we were going to start a fresh, forget everything and start again, but he knows the minute I don't get the respect etc its done, he won't be moving in for a while, it definitely helps not being in each others pockets, so fingers crossed it all goes to plan, cos I know he has been trying real hard to not lose me recently


----------



## HollyMonkey

No more sleeps! :wohoo: I'm becoming fabric obsessed, like Sarachka, and was dreaming of finding a white fabric with little coloured hot air balloons on it just now over my tea. For my little boy, which it will be. I have leeway for it being a girl but dh said it's 100% boy again this morning and that he's 100% right! I told him there are majority girl votes for the nub and he was a bit surprised (he doesn't do nubs!) but I reassured him it looks like a boy nub to me! 

3 hrs to go!

Oh yes, fasting bloods were back to 86 this morning so I'll be keeping up the cycling :thumbup: And cutting out the coffee, that's the other change I made :shrug: Maybe just one a week


----------



## poas

I can't wait to find out b  
Trin do you know of natural thing that might help me perk up a bit? I have done 2 years without meds and don't want to go back there but I'm in quite a slump I would like to stress this is not pnd it's an episode,far as the kids go I'm fine just flat in every other aspect x


----------



## mummyApril

MY NUMBER ONE IN MY TUM IS 10!!! very emotional today


----------



## mummyApril

Bethany im super excited for you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sport and lots of bananas Lissy! I read an article about bananas and they're rich in potassium which acts as an antidepressant. And sport is really well known for an energy and spirit lift, even just 20mins brisk walking each day has great effects on the circulation and soul, and it's entirely natural! Swimming and cycling make you completely :cloud9: but just walking is pretty damn good. And lots of vitamins by way of food since they're better assimilated than pills- oranges, avocados, brocolli, spinach, raw carrots :thumbup: Oh yes and as much daylight/outdoor time as possible since our vitamin D drops somewhat over winter. Another thing dead natural that puts some zest back is an icy cold shower- a couple of hours later you feel AMAZING- and if you can do a sauna somewhere with icy showers between then you end up off your face for feeling so good and it lasts ages the feeling. They're my kind of natural remedies since I distrust herbs and stuff!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.pakistanipoint.com/imagehosting/2584c24f0546beda.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I are going to stroll to the market now with LO, so nice when he's on holiday :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

Happy 10th birthday Angel :cake: I hope she has a fantastic day April :flower:

Bethany...yay, I didn't miss you....when do you leave for your scan?

Lissy..:hugs:

Crunchster..hope you feel better quick smart, that bug really seems to be doing the rounds :hugs:

:hugs::kiss: to all :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's only 5 or 10 mins in the car but dh says we have to leave at quarter to 11 :fool: He's very excited- he hasn't seen this baby yet. I'm getting nervous now about everything being ok, butterflies tummy! Dh grumbled though when I told him I'm going straight into the fabric shop opposite the scan place to get appropriate coloured fabrics to make baby stuff after the scan and asked why I can't do that beforehand. Derr! Need to know what colour fabric to get :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo B, have you not left yet? By my reckoning it's 10.55am with you?? Will you lurker us the answer to the big question pleeeeeeeeese :flower::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

OMG..B probably knows by now......the suspense is KILLING me!!!!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> OMG..B probably knows by now......the suspense is KILLING me!!!!!

Me too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Still waiting! I'm the next in though :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Aaaargh! I have to go out, Cara is going stir crazy :wacko: B....can you BBM pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese?????


----------



## firstbaby25

OMG hurrrrrrry upppppp B's scan lady, I'll text you Kit if B doesn't BBM you!


----------



## Sarachka

Woke up esp for the news!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is it a bird?


----------



## Essie

Bethany!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is it a plane?


----------



## HollyMonkey

No! It's SUPERMONKEYMAN!

:blue: :blue: :blue: 

Off to buy LOADS of cool boy stuff! :happydance: 

And everything is perfect though he's quite big already :argh: 

Oh my oh my oh my I'm weeping like a weeping thing- my own little son and a brother for Holly. I'll post pics of all myy stuff I get when I'm home! 

I nuv you all :hugs:


----------



## Essie

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQkIwxpXjdfIIR8WoxVBRtsv4nYqRVCzxG-C8NZdTBeaJBewMLhrw


----------



## Essie

Yay Bethany :happydance: I'm so happy for you :cry: your son :cloud9: you must post pics of everything you buy!*


----------



## Sarachka

*Yay congrats!!!! A husband for Elina!

That's such lovely news B. I'm so happy. And I get to buy you a gender specific gift now. Oh and the FABRIC you can look at!




*

I DIDN'T cry at my scan which I was really shocked about.


----------



## Crunchie

Oh wow monkey that is so amazing xxx


----------



## Sarachka

https://someartfabric.com/art/KokkaCompany/HA-2680-83E.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

B that's excellent news! Congratulations :)


----------



## cassie04

Oh bethany how bloody perfect! AMAZING! so excited for you! enjoy buying your little blue baby lots of clothes :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

Iv hardly managed to get on here! isnt christmas sooooo hectic but i love it! :cloud9:

Hope all you lovely ladies and tutle babies are great and not tooooo stuffed off all the christmassy dinners and chocolate! :thumbup:

WHO WHO WHO WAS MY SS????????????????:growlmad::haha: your killing me here! :blush: i want to know who bought baby reed such beautiful gifts!
You cheeky turtle!:haha:

I feel tense today! im meeting my step dad who i dont particuarly get on with and he hasnt spoken to me (apart from the odd disgusting message about how horrible i am around my engagement party and finding out i was pregnant) in ages and he rang me up saying he wants to talk (he must have come to terms with the fact im preggo) :nope:

Im really nervous! but i have agreed if he makes me upset im just going to leave (were going for lunch) :thumbup: No upset Cassie or baby reed!:thumbup:

Going to have a catch up now! see how everyones cristmas was :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm on the bus home with loads of wool and fabric and I keep bursting into tears, it's like it's finally real and I can start loving him. Feel a twat crying on the bus though! Omg I'm in love 

Got loads of pics for you later, his face and willy and everything :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and just call me Dr HollyNubbingPants :smug: No need for me to eat any hats on either my nub or Sarachkas nub :smug: :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> https://someartfabric.com/art/KokkaCompany/HA-2680-83E.jpg

I saw some GORGE fabric like this in spirit but it was 50 euros the metre so I got the cheaper tackier stuff and will patchwork it to make it look better. This will probably lead to my boy having therapy in later life , but it was just too pricey!

Got loads of wool too!!:happydance:

hey you get loads of tights now sarachka!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

He looks just like Holly!


----------



## Sarachka

B I have lots of Alex's old stuff that's either great quality or brand new - you want?


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm on the bus home with loads of wool and fabric and I keep bursting into tears, it's like it's finally real and I can start loving him. Feel a twat crying on the bus though! Omg I'm in love
> 
> Got loads of pics for you later, his face and willy and everything :thumbup:

Cant wait to see the pics! so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo turtles!!

Back from the birth. When we rupture membranes she had grade 2 meconium and a few dips in heart rate so she had to have a caesar. Baby was 4.4kg, huge head, not engaged and cord round the neck so good call. She also had a haemorrhage afterwards (which happened with the first birth so we were prepared) and her bp dropped dramatically. The placenta weighed 1kg (HUGE) which was a contributing factor

:happydance::happydance:I am so excited by your boy news B!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> I can't wait to find out b
> Trin do you know of natural thing that might help me perk up a bit? I have done 2 years without meds and don't want to go back there but I'm in quite a slump I would like to stress this is not pnd it's an episode,far as the kids go I'm fine just flat in every other aspect x

Sorry Lissy :hugs:

Have you tried 5 HTP? I give it to a lot of my patients, and HIGH doses of St Johns Wort (like 1800mg standardised extract 3 times a day). I'm right that you're not breastfeeding, right? The combination of the two should help. No anxiety component to it? How's your sleep?

PS The st Johns must be standardised otherwise it really does nothing. I think H&B stock it


----------



## TrinityMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGEL!
https://img.vmessages.com/happy-birthday/36.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

:blue:yay b!! congrats on your sweet baby boy!!! :wohoo: :headspin: :bunny:

I can't wait until i have a good nub shot for you to perv over :amartass:


----------



## Sarachka

awwww Elina needs these:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/nwxt.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://www.shindigz.com/images/itm_img/11SZNAB547B.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Trin your gorgeous lady!!!!!! thanks for my xmas card i just got it today! :thumbup: i love it! it was extra special cos i thought i had opened everything to do with xmas :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cake: Happy 10th birthday Angel! :cake:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## Sarachka

watching One Born Every Minute


----------



## Essie

Happy 10th birthday Angel x


----------



## Sarachka

*Especially for BETHANY, a gallery of amazing BOY nurseries!!*

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3484/3758759080_0232955501.jpg

https://www.babynurseryrooms.com/wp-content/themes/thesis_18/custom/images/boy-nursery.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qm4HVkF5dxY/SmNJp5d389I/AAAAAAAAAhA/Zj0WJmvQmPA/s400/Pottery+Barn+Sheep+Nursey.png

https://weedecor.com/weedecor_New/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/11.22.09-boy-nursery-rate-my-space.jpg

https://www.decorpad.com/photos/2010/01/04/1354c14f8220.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qm4HVkF5dxY/SmJ-EvfBbWI/AAAAAAAAAgg/rL8pyAiXvpw/s400/Rugrat+boys+nursery.png


----------



## x-ginge-x

My third and final bracelet I have one I really like now :) xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> I don't know if you remember that Tarq was having hearing issues and we were thinking of having surgery done. Anyway, he was swimming today and came to me clutching his ears saying that his ears switched on to loud and and he didn't know how to turn it down. I looked in his ear again and the white gunk (medical term that :haha:) that he had before had really grown. I flushed it out with a syringe and he definitely has an ear infection and scaring on his ear drums but at least he can hear. He keeps telling us to shoosh and not be so loud :awww:


"Ahh poor boy" that was said quietly so he didn't hear !!



poas said:


> Hi all  I'm not very happy at the moment so will mainly just keep up quietly,hope you all are well-Cassie I am your ss x
> I will be lurking xx



Hey Lissy I hope you feel better soon hopefully Trin's potion will help you out xx




Crunchie said:


> Bllllluuuurrrggghhh
> 
> Bloody stomach pains woke me up at 3.am - feel terrible! Currently in the bath trying to feel better
> I have managed to catch up though lol
> 
> Monkey scan time whooooo hooooo
> 
> Sorry ladies dealing with rubbish blokes at the mo, I still have not forgiven dh for ruining our first Christmas morning as a 3
> 
> Never mind - how long does it take to get over this bug

What did Mr Crunch do? I must of missed thar bit ...
We have all had the dreaded bug and now lee's family are all getting it :(

Congratulations on HENRY B so happy for you,Theirry,Hoilly and the big feet!x

April glad you and Jay have sorted out a fresh start I have. Dropped a fair few hints I'm not a happy Hayley today and some suggestions as to how to make me happy!!! 

On a brighter note I have wallpaper now on the main feature walls in lounge and diner I can't post pics on phone so will have to wait it out till 3rd jan !!


Sez love all the nursery pics and the ones Luna posted too


----------



## emandi

Bethanyyyy!!! Great news! :happydance:
Big congratulations :kiss:!
Hurray for little brothers for our girls. :yipee:


----------



## emandi

And yay for your personal Jesus. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ta da!! The holy penis....
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HollyMonkey

World Champion Cyclist in formation...
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









007.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 7









008.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









009.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

Things I bought today after the scan...brightly coloured wool to crochet him a blanket, greens and blues to knit him cardigans, various fabrics to make cushions and bibs and those owl bookends Sarachka posted :happydance: (some of those fabrics I had already)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1









001.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

He's got horns in the second photo :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

I made my first thing on the sewing machine!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/705f1f12.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3aed288d.jpg


The taggies need to be a little longer but not bad for my first use of a machine. The machine broke a little bit though and I had to finish off by hand. I dunno how to fix it.


----------



## Sarachka

Bthany those 4D photos are so amazing!!! He's such a cutester.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bthany those 4D photos are so amazing!!! He's such a cutester.

Isn't he just?!:cloud9:

That's really lovely your mat!:thumbup::cloud9: I'd come and fix your sewing machine if I could. Look for bent needle, thread not running through the right places or the tension not well adjusted?:shrug:


----------



## emandi

Bethany, are you sure it's a boy? :shrug:

No, really, never seen such a clear image of ehm "his majesty penis" :haha:.
Well done :thumbup:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> B I have lots of Alex's old stuff that's either great quality or brand new - you want?

Yeah! We'll do swapsies! I'll be in the garage this weekend having a sort out!


----------



## poas

Wow Congrats b, boys love their mummy's in a way no one else will  
Trin what is htp?? I will look for St johns, I remember my mum used to take that.
Cassie you might have read back to my other post now, but I was your ss, hope everyone is OK, I made some cornbread and went for a walk and had a cold shower, I feel a bit more alive but still very tired I am hoping it is anaemia because if I can knock that out I will be OK...is that what htp is? My brain is fuzzy :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I saw it within one second of her putting the probe on my belly Emandi :haha: I know what's been digging in me now!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ta da!! The holy penis....

NO doubt there :haha: Bet dh was proud :smug:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance::happydance:Yay B for the baby boy!!! :happydance::happydance:

I am so excited!!! I am going to send you some cute baby boy stuff :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Aw B! Congrats on ickle Henry! Beautiful!


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Wow Congrats b, boys love their mummy's in a way no one else will
> Trin what is htp?? I will look for St johns, I remember my mum used to take that.
> Cassie you might have read back to my other post now, but I was your ss, hope everyone is OK, I made some cornbread and went for a walk and had a cold shower, I feel a bit more alive but still very tired I am hoping it is anaemia because if I can knock that out I will be OK...is that what htp is? My brain is fuzzy :(

5 HTP


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I got your card yestrday. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

omg a boy b how amazing!!!!!!! And wow that picture of him is perfect. I have never seen such a clear picture!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

So the order of our big events is:

Emandi due date
Cassie due date
Trin due date
Newbie gender scan
Bethany due date
Me due date
Addie due date
Newbie due date

So much to look forward to in 2012


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. What an exciting day. A boy for B :cloud9: I had breakfast out with my friend and now another friend is coming over for a bit. I am stil waiting to feel some kicks. Thought I felt a little something today but can't tell I want a hard OMG that was a kick kind of kick :thumbup: so I know for sure!!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> So the order of our big events is:
> 
> Cassie due date
> Trin due date
> Newbie gender scan
> Bethany due date
> Me due date
> Addie due date
> Newbie due date
> 
> So much to look forward to in 2012

And Emandi due date! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So the order of our big events is:
> 
> Cassie due date
> Trin due date
> Newbie gender scan
> Bethany due date
> Me due date
> Addie due date
> Newbie due date
> 
> So much to look forward to in 2012
> 
> And Emandi due date! :happydance:Click to expand...


Whooooops sorry!!! Edited now!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> He's got horns in the second photo :shock:

and a blue turtle neck in the 3rd one! :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> So the order of our big events is:
> 
> Emandi due date
> Cassie due date
> Trin due date
> Newbie gender scan
> Bethany due date
> Me due date
> Addie due date
> Newbie due date
> 
> So much to look forward to in 2012

We may have some more turtle pregnancies too Ginge + Jaynie maybe the first BFP's of 2012 !!

What is everyone's plans for NYE?


----------



## mummyApril

I am sooooooooo tired I could cry, I had about 4 hours sleep last night and I have not stopped since 8 this morning! Yawn! Bedtime hurry up! X


----------



## addie25

Trin Thank you so much for the beautiful Christmas gift!!!!! I absolutely love it!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Gorgeous, Addie!!!

I got Turtle Mail x 2 today!!

I got Trin's Christmas card with a cute little punch out turtle and I got a sweet card from Kit (that made me well up a bit!! :cry: ) and a sweet book of quotes about baby boys! SO SWEET!!! Thank you girls!!


----------



## cassie04

Trin! dave has just sat and made my little wooden turtle gift and he put it on baby reeds shelf! :cloud9:

Nighty night gorgeous girlies 

p.s. B - photos are fab and is it me or the size and clearness of your baby boys penis was rather stiking! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I've had a cold for four days now... really SUCKS! I keep sneezing and hacking and waking up the poor babe. :cry: Luckily he's not showing any signs of being sick! He's his normal self! FX it stays that way....!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Aw Luna! :hugs: i hope u feel better soon


----------



## Mollykins

I have no idea why my days are whizzing by in such a flurry but its leaving me rather windswept; dizzy as hell.

Newbie, how are preggy love? I miss you :hugs: Have you posted bump pics yet?

Luna, sorry you're sickly... My youngest DD and I seem to have some sort of chest infection, its pooey and I feel for you. Lots of nummy tea I've been having. :coffee:


----------



## addie25

:hugs: Luna. Hope you fee better soon!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dudes, we had guests over for dinner tonight but I still started my knitting for monkeyman! Just a groovy coloured blanket for starters. Really tired now our guests have left- it's been a long exciting day. Big hugs all, sleep tight :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Aw Angels friend got home sick, so she went home, Angel was quite upset but didn't let it show, but as her mummy I knew and she had a tear in her eye and said 'but its my first sleep over' this broke my heart! So I just acted like a nutter (which always makes her laugh) and said right come on get just dance on n let's boogey! (Even made jay do it) we played mario etc had hot choc had smiles and giggles and she's a ok! Tomorrow were making a gingerbread house and doing our nails and I will most likely have to play just dance again lol! X


----------



## LunaLady

for addie!

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/273171533617384929_sYNY6sPg_c.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't sleep I'm so excited about knowing it's a boy! And that Emily is now my goat! I hope dh gets a bonus so we can get goats in 2012. I must start selling some paintings and puppets again so we can have goats! Night bloods are good- 83- just did a spot check since I'm awake. Henry is wriggling around


----------



## HollyMonkey

He has a big head- 95th percentile, and abdomen and another thing are 86, and overall he is in the 70th percentile.

His femur measure is massive compared to Holly's- 69th percentile and hers was in the 5th by the end of the pregnancy- hence the stress they gave us about her size!

So a big baby, which will probably mean induction for me with the GD. I don't care, whatever it takes to get him out in one piece!

Hope your cold gets better Lunes. And April that's so sad for Angel :nope: Glad you had fun though anyway!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to order my snail rug...

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTU3n9guvKmIBQFtnHfy3OY7pOR5d6F8joFQ_OOWNcwT_4dvpLpQQ

and these deco stickers...sorry about tiny pic!!

https://img5.cherchons.com/1366908909/decor-z-anibulle-naissance-sticker-3835811208.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

God i'm tired now :wacko:

better catch some zzzzz's

:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I still can't sleep and in bed just now whilst trying to sleep I had a horrible thought, that one day Holly will say to me "I wish I had a sister" and I'll feel awful. I suppose the thing to remember if she does is that it's probably just a passing idea in her head rather than a profound desire, since kids can express whimsical thoughts and us adults take them to heart.:shrug: I don't know any of my friends with single sex siblings who feel they miss having a brother or a sister. DH hasn't ever said he wishes he had a brother. I think because I have one of each I think that's the norm! 

And while we're on "issues" I have a thing you must *never ever* tell my DH, he'd be soooo hurt, -but since finding out the sex I keep having this really bitchy feeling that I want my dss's to go to their mum's and leave me with DH and my perfect little family bubble, at least for a bit. I remember feeling the same when I found out Holly's gender- as though the baby suddenly becomes real then, like a precursor to it's actual birth, and I seem to have this awful possessiveness that kicks in, and it seems to be directed towards poor dh's sons. It must be some deep deep deep animal instinct of mine to protect one's young and not have outsiders in the nest- this feeling that I just want them to go away now and make room for my prince! It wont last this feeling, but I feel guilty while it's there. I guess it's normal to feel like this sometimes in patchwork families like my own? :shrug: 

This is one of the reasons I can't do team yellow, I like to get all the "issues" sorted in my mind before the baby arrives! With Holly it was the same- DH was hoping for another boy with her, so it was good we found out earlier. So he's dead chuffed it's a boy this time but I don't want him to put my boy in the same box as his ex's boys, this one is mine, mine, mine and no one can touch him :haha: And no guns and no video games for him before the age of 64 :haha: 

These things will settle but when the dust does get stirred by enormous life events, like finding out you are going to have a son :cloud9: well I like to think about things and about how it feels, and it's always interesting to have your turtle views on matters. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And while I'm on my insomniatic ramblings well this gender thing has turned me into even more of an emotional muffin than I am anyway when I'm pregnant and I keep weeping at the harmony of a boy and a girl, given that this is my last pregnancy. When Emandi found out her bump was a boy I was in awe, and when Sarachka's sister had a Sophie for her Alex I was too- like OMG these women are soooo perfect!! So it feels odd to think I might be like that, and never be wanting in the gender department! Two girls would have been cute but that was before the second round of GD and my sister's diabetes which have brought it home to me that this really is my last sprog (dh's are easier to persuade into another baby than a faulty pancreas is!:wacko:) so I feel so blessed on this very very sleepless night! I've slept about 2 hours:dohh:

And look I can have these one day....!!!

https://shop.thomassabo.com/imagedb/items_details/0785-001-12_C.jpg?cb=392

https://shop.thomassabo.com/imagedb/items_details/0786-001-12_C.jpg?cb=394


----------



## Mollykins

Aww my beautiful, blooming, baby boy carrying B. Brilliant illiteration eh? :winkwink:

Nuv :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Such thoughtful nighttime ponderings, B! :awww:

I think you're right about the wanting your DH's sons to spend time away... I think I would, too! Just have some time the four of you once Henry is here and to have that time to bond... :cloud9: Have you decided on Henry, then?

:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Molly for the poetry! :flower: Don't mind me, I'm just having a rare moment of reflection :fool: Might go and do something useful now like sort out baby clothes for Sarachka in the garage...


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry for how lacking my post is in response but to be honest, my brain is zapped and you've left so mucj to respond to that I'm not sure where to start. :dohh: Sorry my dear. I do nuv you though and hope sleep claims you soon. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Such thoughtful nighttime ponderings, B! :awww:
> 
> I think you're right about the wanting your DH's sons to spend time away... I think I would, too! Just have some time the four of you once Henry is here and to have that time to bond... :cloud9: Have you decided on Henry, then?
> 
> :kiss:

I've been calling him Henry in my head for ages, ever since I saw that 12 week nub shot, just because it came naturally and when I told DH that today he really liked it, it matches Holly and it's cute in French too so I think we'll stick with it. Unless I get a better idea. I'm the name chooser, DH just says yes or no :haha: It's a friendly name, you can't be a nasty boy if you're called Henry:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Sorry for how lacking my post is in response but to be honest, my brain is zapped and you've left so mucj to respond to that I'm not sure where to start. :dohh: Sorry my dear. I do nuv you though and hope sleep claims you soon. :flower:

Ooo no you don't have to respond, I'm just using you guys as a sounding board for my thoughts!!


----------



## poas

B I felt exactly the same I just wanted it to be us 4, I got 2 days of being home and then we had emma-honestly,my advice would be to give yourself at least a week of just you 4- I resented Emma that first time,because it was too soon.
Oh, and don't feel guilty-i did-but this is our primal instinct x
Molly and Luna sorry you are poorly x


----------



## Sarachka

Uuuuuuugh back to work today!!

I too had a very ponderous night. Mainly about fabric. I found a gorgeous Dorma duvet cover which would be PERFECT and cheaper than buying fabric I think. It's even double sided with pink floral for the binding/border. I'll probably have enough to do the whOle bedding set if I buy a double duvet cover. 

https://www.dorma.co.uk/wcsstore/ConsumerDirectStorefrontAssetStore/images/products/extralarge//30087350.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> B I felt exactly the same I just wanted it to be us 4, I got 2 days of being home and then we had emma-honestly,my advice would be to give yourself at least a week of just you 4- I resented Emma that first time,because it was too soon.
> Oh, and don't feel guilty-i did-but this is our primal instinct x
> Molly and Luna sorry you are poorly x

That's reassuring Lissy, I thought maybe I was just bitch from hell to have these thoughts. Though I think I must be because Dh was saying just yesterday that it's really great because the boys will be able to visit their brother in hospital as soon as he's born this time (last time the hospital had swine flu issues on the maternity ward so only the dads were allowed to visit, no extended family) and my heart recoiled at the idea of them coming in to see me and I was surprised by my inner response. Whereas the idea of Holly coming to visit fills me with joy. Bitchface :shrug:


----------



## poas

We are programmed to protect our young-i didn't want ANYONE else near esme, not just Emma if you really think about it would you and dh have family friends ie nephews in to see bebe? Because sometimes I think that is about the extent of love I can offer Emma that of a niece? Ah well,guess I am bitch too but rather be honest!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone.....and Henry :cloud9:

My, my, quite the thinking turtles thread today! My tuppence worth, although I'm not in a similar situation to you B would be that your reactions and thoughts are simply born of instinct not bitchyness. It's not the same but I know that when I brought Cara home, in the first few weeks, any visitors including grandma were allowed access almost out of politeness and it being "the right thing to do". I would have happily stayed cocooned in our little bubble of three forever. I imagine if I was in your position I would feel exactly the same :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> We are programmed to protect our young-i didn't want ANYONE else near esme, not just Emma if you really think about it would you and dh have family friends ie nephews in to see bebe? Because sometimes I think that is about the extent of love I can offer Emma that of a niece? Ah well,guess I am bitch too but rather be honest!

That's just it, but it hurts dh because he would like me to love his sons as though they were my own but it's just really not possible. I think if I had a kid from my ex he'd understand more, and would want time without that child of mine, but since I don't he doesn't have the stepfather experience to compare to my own stepmother one. It's not a problem as such, just something that suprises me sometimes! My mum says it's totally normal and that dh thrusts his boys at me too much, ie we don't get much quality time without them. A real holiday without them is unthinkable for dh, which is normal, I wouldn't want to go on holiday without Holly! But just sometimes I dream of it...But hey there are far worse problems in the world, I think it's just my hormonal thing of the moment. Plus the boys are really kind to me, so it's not like there's a bad relationship!! But I was even calculating how many years until the boys leave home last night :blush: Best to get the angst out my system though by having a whinge here because they won't be leaving for a while and the big one is going to live with us full time from next year :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone.....and Henry :cloud9:
> 
> My, my, quite the thinking turtles thread today! My tuppence worth, although I'm not in a similar situation to you B would be that your reactions and thoughts are simply born of instinct not bitchyness. It's not the same but I know that when I brought Cara home, in the first few weeks, any visitors including grandma were allowed access almost out of politeness and it being "the right thing to do". I would have happily stayed cocooned in our little bubble of three forever. I imagine if I was in your position I would feel exactly the same :hugs:

Thanks Kit, Henry says hello because he's kicking me with his 69th percentile femurs at the moment! Yes I'm just assuming this is a little perspective wobble on account of Henry making himself known. I will use my powers of civilised homo erectus to overcome my primitive instincts!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Uuuuuuugh back to work today!!
> 
> I too had a very ponderous night. Mainly about fabric. I found a gorgeous Dorma duvet cover which would be PERFECT and cheaper than buying fabric I think. It's even double sided with pink floral for the binding/border. I'll probably have enough to do the whOle bedding set if I buy a double duvet cover.
> 
> https://www.dorma.co.uk/wcsstore/ConsumerDirectStorefrontAssetStore/images/products/extralarge//30087350.jpg

Good plan stan :thumbup: Half my insomnia was spent mentally making a patchwork cushion cover with my new fabrics, so we have mutual fabric preoccupations :haha:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to order my snail rug...
> 
> https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTU3n9guvKmIBQFtnHfy3OY7pOR5d6F8joFQ_OOWNcwT_4dvpLpQQ
> 
> and these deco stickers...sorry about tiny pic!!
> 
> https://img5.cherchons.com/1366908909/decor-z-anibulle-naissance-sticker-3835811208.jpg

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Bethany, can you send me website for the rug? Looked for rugs online, but haven't found anything exciting :nope:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning :coffee:

Sezi I loooooove that bedding! Looks Cath Kitson-y! 

B I think you're right. Don't tell anyone but I finished a boy once because he had a child I can't stand the thought that I'll have my first baby with someone who has already been there. So I must be super super bitch eh?! I think what you describe is normal. I'd want MY family there and all that, guess I won't be doing it with Adam because I can't shake the idea that he'd be useless and lazy. 

I really need to bathe not done it for day's. I'm still having SS issues :dohh: :dohh: off to bathe and sort them out :thumbup: 

I'm feeling less sorry for myself about it all. My life shouldn't stop, having Adam know I'm feeling like this is better and worse in someways (when he acts a fool :saywhat: :shrug:) but I feel the same re: us. I don't know!!!!! It's toooooo hard. 

Anyone got any good NYE plans? 

Luna - I've not had my SS :( did you have a tracker number? I'm going to check the address that's in the inner sanctum I'm such a tard at signing in!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi this is the link to the shop and the rugs part :thumbup:

https://www.eveiletjeux.com/deco/rideaux-et-tapis.htm


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Jaynie, I pick my men badly because my ex had 2 boys already as well :haha: Made my bed, got to lie in it :haha: I felt gulity this morning when the boys came down- they're good lads (I sound like a Northerner saying that) about my thoughts and they've dissipated a bit for the moment! 

I've started making a patchwork cushion for my little monkeyman's room- it's refreshing doing boy things after 2yrs of pinks and florals!! I think really there is where the fundamental difference lies- I'd never knit my dss's a jumper or make them a cushion!

Really pleased I have loads of turquoise paint left over from my room for painting bits and bobs for the nursery :thumbup: The theme will be a complete hotch potch because I have my 'transport' themed oil painting, and a chest of drawers I never finished for Holly with animals all over it, and Holly's cot mobile I made which is 'flying things' and then circus stickers, then TinTin stuff....so the theme we shall call Random Excellence


----------



## Sarachka

Might go into town at lunch and lOok at fabrics and bed linen and sleep suits in the sale. OMG this is so exciting. How the hell did you team yellow people survive?!?!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look how similar they are, Holly on the left and Henry on the right! My 2 monkeys at 22 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









006.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

*WORK IN PROGRESS*

Squares all cut out and ready to be sewn together for a cushion on my breastfeeding chair...

The blanket I started last night....still got loads more rounds to do on it...

2 crochet panels (from a unisex blanket I started making for Holly before I knew she was a girl) which I will turn into small cushions for Henry's chair, one with turquoise backing and one with red backing:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 1









010.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Look how similar they are, Holly on the left and Henry on the right! My 2 monkeys at 22 weeks!

Gosh it looks like the same baby. It's rly made me want a fancy dancy scan now


----------



## Sarachka

Didn't get into town at lunch. Simply couldn't be bothered.


----------



## emandi

Thank you B :flower:. Amazing rugs! Love that safari one as well :thumbup:. Shame they are not in UK :nope:.

Btw scans of your bebes - could easily say it's the same baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany! Now I wish I lived in your village even more than usual and we could have fabric tea parties


----------



## Essie

Here is my Christmas present:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/bc14a428.jpg

I have no idea if this is a good make or anything, but I have been having a play this morning and it seems good. So far I have mended a split seam in DH shorts and made a little top for Lyra's teddy. I'm so excited, I'm looking for things I can cut up and sew into something else :haha: my mum did get me some fabric with a-z on it with animals for each letter, I think I might try and make a toy bag for Lyra with it. But i will save that til I've practiced on a few more things.


----------



## emandi

Turtles, I have a question for you.
Is it normal to feel baby's bottom on one side and his feet on the other side of my belly button (I mean that level, there is nothing going on under my ribs at all). He's been like that last couple of weeks.


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I'm wel jel! You and Sarachka with your fancy new sewing machines! Singer's are excellent :thumbup: And easy to get parts and spares for.

The scan lady said she thought it was a girl by the face, fine features and all! Then she saw his great big sausage!

Yes we could have a sewing club and fabric exchange! I feel obsessed with making loads of useless fabric and wool based crap for my baby, is it a form of nesting do you think? :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Emandi. The scan lady yesterday had to tap my tummy alot to get baby's feet out of his face so she could see his facial features. They are VERY supple!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just re read your question about being at that level Emandi- I misread it the 1st time. He's low ready to come out I guess, head engaged and all :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really like the safari rug too- haven't made my definitive choice but the snail one matches my totally random colour scheme!! And it's roundness will offset the long skinny rectangularness of the room.


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> Turtles, I have a question for you.
> Is it normal to feel baby's bottom on one side and his feet on the other side of my belly button (I mean that level, there is nothing going on under my ribs at all). He's been like that last couple of weeks.

I rarely felt Lyra under my ribs, she was almost always just above my belly button.


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.dadsclub.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Boy-Names.png


----------



## HollyMonkey

My turn to be scared about nappy changing a willy.:argh: Is it difficult? Molly and April seem to have learnt how to do it :shrug:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> My turn to be scared about nappy changing a willy.:argh: Is it difficult? Molly and April seem to have learnt how to do it :shrug:


Hm ... I'll be facing the same challenge :dohh: ... no idea how to :shrug:

Love your new avatar, so sweet ...


----------



## Essie

Here is NooNoo in his new top, made from an old pair of scrubs :haha:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/1505780d.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Boy nappy changing is easier than girls as there's not really the infection risk like girls. So long as you make sure his little balls don't have anything hidden round the back etc then you're good to go. Always have a muslin cloth ready to stem the flow if he starts peeing on you - which is a given!!


----------



## addie25

WOW B THEY REALLY DO LOOK SIMILAR.

B: Don't feel bad. I can understand why you would want it to be you DH and your 2 kids together without his children sometimes. It's normal. How old were his kids when you met them for the first time??


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> My turn to be scared about nappy changing a willy.:argh: Is it difficult? Molly and April seem to have learnt how to do it :shrug:

TIP!!!! NEVER EVER LIFT HIS LEGS TO CHANGE HIM WITHOUT COVERING HIS LITTLE BOY PART OR HE WILL PEE IN HIS FACE :dohh: THIS HAPPENED WHEN I WAS A TEEN, I WENT TO CHANGE MY FIRST BOY EVER BC I WAS ALWAYS WATCHING GIRLS I FELT SO BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD :cry:


----------



## Essie

B Henry and Holly do like very similar. Those pics could easily be the same baby. The first few weeks after Lyra was born I didn't even want anyone else to hold her. I felt very animalistic in that urge to have her near me at all times, and protect her from everyone else.


----------



## newbie_ttc

another boy changing tip - point the willy down when u change him so he pees into the diaper and not up it! i changed my godson for the first time and not even a few minutes later he was soaked in pee all up his side and back! :blush:


----------



## addie25

Oh my, boys are tricky....I am paranoid about who changes my girls bc if you don't do it correctly they can get an infection. I think I am only letting our parents and of cours DH and myself change them. I will have to teach DH and his parents because they have never changed a girl baby before. My parents of course have changed a girl baby so they will know what they are doing :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Thank you very much for boy changing tips dear turtles :thumbup:.
:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent, I'd never had thought of any of those! I've noted the tips down in my diary, under 'changing blue nappy' :thumbup: 

Twit two-oo, look at NooNoo in his designer gear! :smug: Very smart! It's no weather for bears to be going around _*bear*_ chested, ho ho ho, funny joke! 

Addie they were 4 and 7 when we first lived together, and are now 11 and 14 so it's been a while! It's just the new baby things rouses something deep within me. And I tend to keep my head down and bumble along with things without voicing my thoughts but this is the first time in my life I've had a group of friends like you guys to air such things with, as they enter my head!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't know baby girls could get infections there! Oops. Just as well I found out a few months from her being potty trained! :blush:


----------



## addie25

Yea they can get UTI if not cleaned properly :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Soooo tired. Only 20 mins left at work


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi :hi:

Hectic day. Woke up with awful morning sickness so didn't have breakfast. Saw patients, then my cousin who stays in Joburg came to the cafe at work for coffee with his fiance. Haven't seen him since last year so we had lots of catching up to do. He left when my afternoon patient arrived so I didn't get lunch. Finallly had a drinking yoghurt at 5pm. 2 cups of coffee and 3 glasses of water all day is not the best plan for a woman this pregnant. Ended up shopping for fruit and veg feeling very spinning and seeing spots. DH is making a mac and cheese so I should get to eat something by 7 :nope:

Hectic day again tomorrow...


----------



## TrinityMom

Jaynie! Thank you for the presents for me and the boys! They are currently flying the planes around the lounge :cloud9: So thoughtful and kind! :hugs:

PS it has been at the post office for a while but it's the one near my home not my work so I don't go there often


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Trin Thank you so much for the beautiful Christmas gift!!!!! I absolutely love it!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> View attachment 317458

I am SO glad it finally arrived!!!! Sorry it was so late (and for the lack of wrapping paper :blush:)


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My turn to be scared about nappy changing a willy.:argh: Is it difficult? Molly and April seem to have learnt how to do it :shrug:
> 
> 
> Hm ... I'll be facing the same challenge :dohh: ... no idea how to :shrug:
> 
> Love your new avatar, so sweet ...Click to expand...

You'll have to make wee-wee teepee's :haha: Seriously tho, you will get wee'd on and he will wee on his face, but being ready with the next nappy helps. I'm daunted by the foldy vajayjay!


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks KIt and April for your feedback on Facebook - what does everyone else think on the subject of *cot bumper safety*


----------



## HollyMonkey

I never used one because I read scary things. Shame though coz mine is great for Henry's room- it's white with multicoloured polka dots embroidered on it. Might use it this time- I never found Holly with her nose shoved up to it, only now does she do that but she's off to a big bed soon


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sewing my patchwork cushion squares together :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

How's you all ?? 
I can honestly say that this chavaroo is the BEST thing I have ever bought !! 

Lauren weighs in at 14lbs now .... And I also didn't know they could get an infection ... Must start reading baby books lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've stopped worrying about Henry in my tum because he seems to be doing great from the scan but I'm now worried about his future. It's harder for guys, they often have more responsibility in life. :fool: Got my worrypants on at the moment


----------



## Sarachka

Yay crunch! I nearly made a sarcy comment to my sis at Christmas that maybe Sophie wouldn't have screamed ALL.THE.DAMN.TIME if she was entertained in a chaveroo!


----------



## Sarachka

Do you think B? I often think guys have it easier. I think there is less pressure from society for guys to be "perfect"


----------



## Crunchie

I want Lauren to be more of a risk taker, I have played it safe so many times - I would like her to be fearless x

Chavarooooooooooo's rock - lauren has been in hers for about 30 mins and is still giggling at herself !!!
kit you haven't told your "friend" that Cara has one also have you ? It may send her over the edge ????


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

For non BBMers....another prime example of why my child will most definitely need LOTS of therapy....


----------



## TrinityMom

Looking for nice pregnancy photoshoot ideas. Anyone seen stuff they like?


----------



## TrinityMom

I love love love this article!!!! COuldn't have said it better https://www.nursingfreedom.org/2010/08/why-children-should-witness.html


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey turts I'm currently watching the soaps with Reece on the bed with rose + lemonade and practising 'smokey eye makeup' with a posh set my mummy bought me from the bodyshop, so far it has been disastorious lol look a bluddy goth!!!

I'm trying to take more interest in my looks ,don't get me wrong I always take care in how I look but feel I'm stuck in a rut and this will keep me occupied plus going to start spin twice a week and gym wed and sat + sun mornings and running when I can maybe when I look "hot to trot " lee may notice me lol!!

I 100% agree on the CHAVAROOs they are amazing Nathanial adores his and his Sophie giraffe from Cara + Kit, they are his best presents by far that he is getting enjoyment out of !!

SeZ thanks for the text lovely and on cot bumpers I used one with Reece from 6 mths and will use Nates from next week when I lower his cot a notch as it was to bluddy expensive not too and all my friends have used them I found if the bottom is tucked around the edges of the mattress and all ties are sercure then your fine

B and sez loving all the funky ideas of making bits,bobs,blankets,taggies,bookends and all !!! Very creative ladys also B I have put up Nates bedroom sign above his door I promise pics as soon as we are done with all the decor ,today we touched up in the dining and living rooms where they have plastered so they are finished now looks great so happy !!

Umm B also lol lots for B!! I agree with what yopur saying about your DSS's as I didn't want anyone near me when I had Nate and I remember mum sending me for a bath and talking to lee about if I was ok. I sat there in the bubbles thinking wtf I'm not been sent to bath like a child when I have just given birth to a baby myself!!

And they do look the spit Holly + Henry nuv the duo of names top marks xx

Trin did my pressie arrive yet?

What are people doing new years eve?


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Looking for nice pregnancy photoshoot ideas. Anyone seen stuff they like?

Search Pinterest!! :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Do you think B? I often think guys have it easier. I think there is less pressure from society for guys to be "perfect"

I don't really know- I think men do have alot of pressure to be successful and seem to have to compete alot, in many different areas of life. It may just be my perspective where I see DH with 3.5 kids and 2 women to support- it's alot of responsibility while I stay home and keep house :shrug: But it was a sudden thought in a worry moment about my little Henry, who obviously I'm yet to meet, being vulnerable in this world- I see Holly is a tough little stubborn and cheeky cookie so I don't worry about her too much:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

I had lots to say taken me all day to catch up and keep remembering lil bits

I hope April has a fantastic night out !!

And loveing all the bbm pics 

Update on my friends very prem baba he weighs in 4oz 10lb and is having proper baths and wearing clothes (well vests)

Anyone know where I can get some decent bedroom furniture for Reece? That doesn't break ?


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany....your scan pics are absolutely amazing, took my breath away! Little Henry is rather well endowed eh? :haha: I love that he and Holly look alike too....I can't wait until he's here!!! I had fun picking him up some bits today :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Hayley :hugs: I'm just being an oversensitive goof today. As if I can really complain about the fact that my DH loves his children so much he'd do anything for them, when I'm married to him and have/will have children of my own with him :dohh: I think it's just the Christmas school hols feeling like an eternity and it feeling like a youth hostel at times here, when I want to be in my little nest! And my attempt at the smokey eye look is awful, looks like the morning after a big night out on me :haha: Sounds a good plan, your sport and beauty therapy :thumbup: I might get a haircut, still dithering over it though...


----------



## LunaLady

I can only speak for my uncircumcised boy, but there's really nothing to it as far as diaper changes! I just have to make sure to wipe out the leg folds at his hip joint otherwise junk collects. :shrug: No need to do anything with his willy. My mom was SO concerned about diaper changing a boy... she was like, "I don't know what to do with a penis!" Uh, nothing mom! :growlmad:

I think with circumcised boys there's a bit more care around the time of the cutting. :shrug:

And regarding peeing during diaper changes - this is why we started Elimination Communication with Rhyko. He would pee at almost every diaper change and we would use TWO diapers at each change and he'd have to have a new outfit and a new changing pad... made for LOTS of laundry! So, we started just holding him over his little potty at every diaper change and it's been weeks now since he's peed on us! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bethany....your scan pics are absolutely amazing, took my breath away! Little Henry is rather well endowed eh? :haha: I love that he and Holly look alike too....I can't wait until he's here!!! I had fun picking him up some bits today :cloud9:

Ooo Thankyou Kit! Yes I should have asked her to measure his willy and tell me what percentile it is on the growth chart:haha: 98th I should imagine :smug: Maybe I need not worry about his future so much with such natural talent as that:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Looking for nice pregnancy photoshoot ideas. Anyone seen stuff they like?

trin, this is the site of the lady that did my friend's bump pics:
https://www.bluorchidphoto.com/index2.php?v=v1

at the top left, click galleries, then click the bump. there are some cute, artsy ones mixed in with the traditional shots


----------



## HollyMonkey

Does one have to circumcise boys? I don't know about that either :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I keep meaning to answer the question that keeps popping up, the New Years Eve one! Nothing for the moment but we don't have the boys so I really would like a nice candle lit dinner at home with DH and chat and bed at just after midnight :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi and I are frantically taking nappy changing notes here!!


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Looking for nice pregnancy photoshoot ideas. Anyone seen stuff they like?
> 
> Search Pinterest!! :)Click to expand...

I will

Pls send me an invite [-o&lt;


----------



## Crunchie

I think we are in NYE, agreed to have some fish and chips and champers in my posh glasses 

We have been invited to a party but I think we both want to drink ! 

Forget to say but monkey, those scan pictures are AMAZING ... Even the ones I paid for were not that clear !!!


----------



## Essie

We have no plans for New Years yet. Probably just a cosy night in with a film or something.

Re cot bumpers. I haven't used them, because I'm so paranoid about anything that could possibly cause any suffocation risk. Lyra is so wriggly in her sleep (this morning I found her laying across the cot on her tummy) that I'd worry she'd faceplant into it. In her travel cot at my mums she was sleeping with her face up against the side, but it is a mesh material so it didn't matter so much.


----------



## x-ginge-x

For NYE we're going to a private, admission only party with my step family (good way to terrorize new partners introduce to family all at once :haha:) Will see how it goes, I have to book an appointment for my blood to be taken for this day 21 progesterone! next appointment is in January when I will notify them I have a new partner!! See what happens after that I suppose!


----------



## TrinityMom

The dogs were barking their "there are monkeys in our garden" bark so we went out to look because it is not monkey time and there was a genet in our tree!!! :cloud9: I haven't seen one in our area before and haven't seen one since my dad's farm

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_W_EYLwUOH5o/SyfT8eQ9upI/AAAAAAAAAFY/2ojAGDHiK7Y/s320/genet_cat.jpghttps://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4417750306_b841981736.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Here is my Christmas present:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/bc14a428.jpg
> 
> I have no idea if this is a good make or anything, but I have been having a play this morning and it seems good. So far I have mended a split seam in DH shorts and made a little top for Lyra's teddy. I'm so excited, I'm looking for things I can cut up and sew into something else :haha: my mum did get me some fabric with a-z on it with animals for each letter, I think I might try and make a toy bag for Lyra with it. But i will save that til I've practiced on a few more things.


Ohh I think I needs a sewing machine now I feel left out !!
Love the scrubs top too Essie ,Lyra will have loads of homemade goodies now like Holly and Sezis lil one !




HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Hayley :hugs: I'm just being an oversensitive goof today. As if I can really complain about the fact that my DH loves his children so much he'd do anything for them, when I'm married to him and have/will have children of my own with him :dohh: I think it's just the Christmas school hols feeling like an eternity and it feeling like a youth hostel at times here, when I want to be in my little nest! And my attempt at the smokey eye look is awful, looks like the morning after a big night out on me :haha: Sounds a good plan, your sport and beauty therapy :thumbup: I might get a haircut, still dithering over it though...


Umm me too I am thinking about a complete makeover in my pick hayley up bid for new year!!

I just can't do this eye male up lark any tips anyone?



HollyMonkey said:


> I keep meaning to answer the question that keeps popping up, the New Years Eve one! Nothing for the moment but we don't have the boys so I really would like a nice candle lit dinner at home with DH and chat and bed at just after midnight :thumbup:


Sounds like ours proably minuas the candles bit but we do have a bottle of moet on chill !! Will either be steak or take away for us ! Love the champs ,fish + chips version though that's fab



TrinityMom said:


> The dogs were barking their "there are monkeys in our garden" bark so we went out to look because it is not monkey time and there was a genet in our tree!!! :cloud9: I haven't seen one in our area before and haven't seen one since my dad's farm
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_W_EYLwUOH5o/SyfT8eQ9upI/AAAAAAAAAFY/2ojAGDHiK7Y/s320/genet_cat.jpghttps://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4417750306_b841981736.jpg

Wow that is magnifici what a lovely animal cloud 9


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Looking for nice pregnancy photoshoot ideas. Anyone seen stuff they like?
> 
> Search Pinterest!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I will
> 
> Pls send me an invite [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Okay! Send me a message with your email address :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Gorgeous kitty, Trin!! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow that's quite a beast Trin! Beautiful coat and tail! I don't think I've even heard of a genet :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Big day tomorrow :happydance:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to hit the sack early tonight, once I've done my evening bloods. I've been awake practically all night and only managed a rest with no sleep on the bed this afternoon, with Holly forcing me to blow bubbles from her bubble pot all the time and poking my eyelids if I closed them! :pop: She was so cuddly and yummy though, are boy babies cuddly like girls are? Trin you know about boys? Are they cuddly? I jolly well hope so! My nephew was cuddly as a pipsqueak so I guess they are. Wow man I am carrying a son :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Evening all,lots of lovely pics  I use bumpers...they are secured at the top middle and bottom and I also use an anti-roll thing that I posted before. 
I'm starting to feel a bit happier now  hope you are all really well and happy x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night trin xxx Scan tomorrow???!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Trin...that's quite a sight to see in your garden!! I've never heard of a Genet. Judging by Luna's comment, it's feline in origin?

I absolutely loved that article you posted about public breast feeding. That, in my eyes is utopia but I am fairly sure I will never experience this in my lifetime. We have such a long way to go Trin..so sad really :(

Good night my lovely :hugs: Sleep well before the dashing around starts all over again :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Lissy, that's fab news that you're feeling better :hugs: Where's Clare at the moment, long time no see :shrug: You can answer my question, are boy babies cuddly? You know about boys too!!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening all,lots of lovely pics  I use bumpers...they are secured at the top middle and bottom and I also use an anti-roll thing that I posted before.
> I'm starting to feel a bit happier now  hope you are all really well and happy x

Yay Lissy...so pleased you're feeling a bit better :thumbup: I'm still working on your delivery :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must call Sarachka's boss tomorrow and explain that she needs early paid maternity leave in order to get some sewing projects underway. :telephone:


----------



## mummyApril

Out on my first night without James! I had tears when I left him! Food and a few drinks with my mum and sisters :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley, you too, are boys cuddly?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Party Animal!! Have a great time, hello to your mum and sis from monkeypants :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo my bubs has moved onto an orange square on my rainbow ticker, things are hotting up!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to hit the sack early tonight, once I've done my evening bloods. I've been awake practically all night and only managed a rest with no sleep on the bed this afternoon, with Holly forcing me to blow bubbles from her bubble pot all the time and poking my eyelids if I closed them! :pop: She was so cuddly and yummy though, are boy babies cuddly like girls are? Trin you know about boys? Are they cuddly? I jolly well hope so! My nephew was cuddly as a pipsqueak so I guess they are. Wow man I am carrying a son :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

When I was a nanny, I looked after a girl and a boy. The little boy was the younger (around 14 months when I started) and he was the most cutest, loveliest, cuddliest, affectionate little thing you could imagine. I would say boys are because I found the same when I worked in nurseries too....I always had secret ickle boy favourites :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Out on my first night without James! I had tears when I left him! Food and a few drinks with my mum and sisters :)

Enjoy my lovely!! Remember, you are still you and you are allowed to have some time to yourself without feeling bad about it :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> For non BBMers....another prime example of why my child will most definitely need LOTS of therapy....
> 
> 
> View attachment 317852

Such a shame :nope:


----------



## Essie

I'm having a proper weepy moment looking at early pictures and videos of Lyra :cry: can't believe my little baby has grown up so much so fast.


----------



## kit_cat

I am rather upset with OH but not showing it. He smashed our "baby's 1st Christmas 2011" Christmas bauble :cry:............. although it was an accident. It happened because he didn't take care when going past the Christmas tree carrying a large bag and he bashed the tree with the bag and the bauble fell off and smashed into a million pieces :( I've been trying all day to get another the same and I can't :nope: He's really upset with himself too. I know it's only a "thing" but it can't be replaced and it had memories attached to it. Poofucks.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to hit the sack early tonight, once I've done my evening bloods. I've been awake practically all night and only managed a rest with no sleep on the bed this afternoon, with Holly forcing me to blow bubbles from her bubble pot all the time and poking my eyelids if I closed them! :pop: She was so cuddly and yummy though, are boy babies cuddly like girls are? Trin you know about boys? Are they cuddly? I jolly well hope so! My nephew was cuddly as a pipsqueak so I guess they are. Wow man I am carrying a son :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> When I was a nanny, I looked after a girl and a boy. The little boy was the younger (around 14 months when I started) and he was the most cutest, loveliest, cuddliest, affectionate little thing you could imagine. I would say boys are because I found the same when I worked in nurseries too....I always had secret ickle boy favourites :blush:Click to expand...

I defo remember having a sneaking preference for my nephew over my niece when they were tiny, he didn't do that high pitched squealing thing that girls do when something doesn't go their way! I'm excited to see what it's like to have a baby boy. I wonder if they smell different


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm having a proper weepy moment looking at early pictures and videos of Lyra :cry: can't believe my little baby has grown up so much so fast.

I know Essie..6 months! Where on earth did it go? :shrug: The first year is a blur then things slow down a bit after that, thank goodness :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I'm having a proper weepy moment looking at early pictures and videos of Lyra :cry: can't believe my little baby has grown up so much so fast.

Oh don't! I was sorting out Holly's baby clothes in the garage today and some of the outfits made me bawl my eyes out! It's nice to know they're going to good homes with either Sarachka or her orphans, but the memories attached to them were so weepsome :cry: I'm welling up again now at the thought of her little outfits, and I can remember exact days and outings she wore them for. And her tiny fluffy pink rabbit slippers she wore newborn :cry::cry::cry: Such an emotional thing at the moment I am!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> I am rather upset with OH but not showing it. He smashed our "baby's 1st Christmas 2011" Christmas bauble :cry:............. although it was an accident. It happened because he didn't take care when going past the Christmas tree carrying a large bag and he bashed the tree with the bag and the bauble fell off and smashed into a million pieces :( I've been trying all day to get another the same and I can't :nope: He's really upset with himself too. I know it's only a "thing" but it can't be replaced and it had memories attached to it. Poofucks.

Oh no Kit, I can understand why you're upset :hugs: I was upset because one of the Christmas tags I wrote for Lyra got thrown away. I wanted to keep it for her scrap book. It's horrible when sentimental things get broken or lost.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a proper weepy moment looking at early pictures and videos of Lyra :cry: can't believe my little baby has grown up so much so fast.
> 
> I know Essie..6 months! Where on earth did it go? :shrug: The first year is a blur then things slow down a bit after that, thank goodness :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not true, Holly's 2nd year has gone sooooooo fast! She's 2yrs old in four days time!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a proper weepy moment looking at early pictures and videos of Lyra :cry: can't believe my little baby has grown up so much so fast.
> 
> Oh don't! I was sorting out Holly's baby clothes in the garage today and some of the outfits made me bawl my eyes out! It's nice to know they're going to good homes with either Sarachka or her orphans, but the memories attached to them were so weepsome :cry: I'm welling up again now at the thought of her little outfits, and I can remember exact days and outings she wore them for. And her tiny fluffy pink rabbit slippers she wore newborn :cry::cry::cry: Such an emotional thing at the moment I am!Click to expand...

I was watching a video of her at a few weeks old and she's all cross eyed. It just made me realise how much she's changed and grown into a little person, from the little cocktail sausage she was then. But you'll have all these moments again soon with Mr Henry :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a proper weepy moment looking at early pictures and videos of Lyra :cry: can't believe my little baby has grown up so much so fast.
> 
> I know Essie..6 months! Where on earth did it go? :shrug: The first year is a blur then things slow down a bit after that, thank goodness :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Not true, Holly's 2nd year has gone sooooooo fast! She's 2yrs old in four days time!!Click to expand...

Sorry, I mean in terms of development and milestones. The first year is the most dramatic.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I must call Sarachka's boss tomorrow and explain that she needs early paid maternity leave in order to get some sewing projects underway. :telephone:

You're right! Her name is Jane. Get right on to her!!



HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to hit the sack early tonight, once I've done my evening bloods. I've been awake practically all night and only managed a rest with no sleep on the bed this afternoon, with Holly forcing me to blow bubbles from her bubble pot all the time and poking my eyelids if I closed them! :pop: She was so cuddly and yummy though, are boy babies cuddly like girls are? Trin you know about boys? Are they cuddly? I jolly well hope so! My nephew was cuddly as a pipsqueak so I guess they are. Wow man I am carrying a son :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> When I was a nanny, I looked after a girl and a boy. The little boy was the younger (around 14 months when I started) and he was the most cutest, loveliest, cuddliest, affectionate little thing you could imagine. I would say boys are because I found the same when I worked in nurseries too....I always had secret ickle boy favourites :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I defo remember having a sneaking preference for my nephew over my niece when they were tiny, he didn't do that high pitched squealing thing that girls do when something doesn't go their way! I'm excited to see what it's like to have a baby boy. I wonder if they smell differentClick to expand...

I too secretly favour Alex over Sophie although it could just be that "he was here first" and Sophie was miserable the last few times Ive seen her. Alex was loooooovely this visit. Sat on me knee a lot and when it came to choosing person to bath him etc he requested me. Please god do not let him grow up to be lodged up his own arse like his father. I'd be so sad if that happened.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed lovelies, need some big sleep!

Sleep tight all, sweet baby dreams :hugs: xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I must call Sarachka's boss tomorrow and explain that she needs early paid maternity leave in order to get some sewing projects underway. :telephone:
> 
> You're right! Her name is Jane. Get right on to her!!
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to hit the sack early tonight, once I've done my evening bloods. I've been awake practically all night and only managed a rest with no sleep on the bed this afternoon, with Holly forcing me to blow bubbles from her bubble pot all the time and poking my eyelids if I closed them! :pop: She was so cuddly and yummy though, are boy babies cuddly like girls are? Trin you know about boys? Are they cuddly? I jolly well hope so! My nephew was cuddly as a pipsqueak so I guess they are. Wow man I am carrying a son :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> When I was a nanny, I looked after a girl and a boy. The little boy was the younger (around 14 months when I started) and he was the most cutest, loveliest, cuddliest, affectionate little thing you could imagine. I would say boys are because I found the same when I worked in nurseries too....I always had secret ickle boy favourites :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I defo remember having a sneaking preference for my nephew over my niece when they were tiny, he didn't do that high pitched squealing thing that girls do when something doesn't go their way! I'm excited to see what it's like to have a baby boy. I wonder if they smell differentClick to expand...
> 
> I too secretly favour Alex over Sophie although it could just be that "he was here first" and Sophie was miserable the last few times Ive seen her. Alex was loooooovely this visit. Sat on me knee a lot and when it came to choosing person to bath him etc he requested me. Please god do not let him grow up to be lodged up his own arse like his father. I'd be so sad if that happened.Click to expand...

You know, I think about this type of thing all the time..like what if Cara isn't a "nice" girl and has no friends :cry:, what if she doesn't turn into a decent adult and is unhappy :sad2: Nature versus nurture....parents can only do so much and it's not always the best thing as we are only human. Deep eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Night B...hope you sleep better tonight :hugs::sleep:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Emandi and I are frantically taking nappy changing notes here!!

Quite right B :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Well...Harri is very cuddly I am not a touchy feely person but cuddles from your babies don't count.
I think what you put into them effortwise is normally repaid, I work hard to hide my sadness or mania from harri, and put a lot of stock in good manners-if they are polite, chances are they will be noticed for this and praised and in turn achieve higher and higher levels in order to keep receiving this praise? I am off to bed now, goodnight all x


----------



## mummyApril

I have no idea why but the last 2 nights James has woken up at 1 3 5 and 7 just for a few sips of milk :shrug: he da cheeky smiley boy but I'm slightly tired mummy lol


----------



## mummyApril

I had a brilliant night was so funny and like an episode of TOWIE girls! So funny! And my anxiety is no where to be seen at the moment so I dtd for the first time! And I'm OK!!!!! (Although I was shitting it at the time)


----------



## mummyApril

I'm going to go back to sleep as everyone is asleep again, and I'm rather tired


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Holly and I are having breakfast in bed :munch: Blimey I slept well last night after my insomnia the night before!

I totally forgot to tell you all that the night before I had my scan I had a dream, and in the dream my baby was a boy! So I did get my premonition dream in, just at the last minute!

Scans are afoot today no? Trin? :flower:

While Henry is too young to protest he's going to have mid-length tousled hair :cloud9: DH and my MIL will probbo complain because they're very short back and sides type people but I'll be deciding this time! My boy, no touch :haha: And he'll play Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer type games- canoeing and fishing etc. Not quite sure where he'll do that in our village but he will :sulk:


----------



## Sarachka

Slept like crap. Had to get up to take a pain killer at like 2 and didn't sleep again for about an hour. Hardly any voice today. Full day at work. Still don't know what to do re cot bumpers


----------



## HollyMonkey

We're going to visit the Château of Versaille this afternoon, they refurbished the hall of mirrors there and apparently it's pretty spectacular so it's an indoor activity for a cold grey day with the kids. And I bet the boys have never even visited the Château, dh and his ex aren't much into cultural visits but I rather enjoy them :shrug: Holly will love it, anywhere she can sprint around and touch things she isn't allowed to!

Aren't bubbles just perfectly beautiful? Holly's making me blow bubbles, it's making me dizzy! 

Fasting bloods have been normal all week, I guess they were Christmas excitement ones, plus they corresponded with my incessant nosebleeds day so something was probably just a bit metabollically amiss :shrug:

Going to get up and finish my cushion now...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Slept like crap. Had to get up to take a pain killer at like 2 and didn't sleep again for about an hour. Hardly any voice today. Full day at work. Still don't know what to do re cot bumpers

That's poofuck.:hugs:

I might put my cot bumper at the foot end of the bed, so he wont squash against it but I have the visual pleasure of it:shrug: 

They can't be that dangerous though or why would they exist?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Though I suppose crocodiles are dangerous and they exist. But they don't sell crocodiles in baby shops to put in cots :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

I haven't decided what to do today....maybe a walk around the lake :-k

What's everyone else up to?

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Slept like crap. Had to get up to take a pain killer at like 2 and didn't sleep again for about an hour. Hardly any voice today. Full day at work. Still don't know what to do re cot bumpers

Maybe if it's causing you so much concern just now, leave them off. There's so many things to worry about when they are newborn it might just be one less thing for you to worry about?

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> We're going to visit the Château of Versaille this afternoon, they refurbished the hall of mirrors there and apparently it's pretty spectacular so it's an indoor activity for a cold grey day with the kids. And I bet the boys have never even visited the Château, dh and his ex aren't much into cultural visits but I rather enjoy them :shrug: Holly will love it, anywhere she can sprint around and touch things she isn't allowed to!
> 
> Aren't bubbles just perfectly beautiful? Holly's making me blow bubbles, it's making me dizzy!
> 
> Fasting bloods have been normal all week, I guess they were Christmas excitement ones, plus they corresponded with my incessant nosebleeds day so something was probably just a bit metabollically amiss :shrug:
> 
> Going to get up and finish my cushion now...

Sounds lovely! Can we come to the Château? :flower: :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Though I suppose crocodiles are dangerous and they exist. But they don't sell crocodiles in baby shops to put in cots :shrug:

..I was sure I saw some on ebay :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think Sarachka's main concern is not whether to leave the bumper off or not but whether to make one or not!

Anyway Sarachka, I spoke to Jane and she said you can knock off at lunch time today and start your ML :thumbup: And it took some negotiating but you'll be paid double for 6 months, since I explained to Jane that the more beautiful fabrics can be upwards of £50 a metre so the extra pay would be really useful to you.

OF COURSE you can come Kit! You can all come! Turtle outing to Versailles ladies, jump on the coach!


----------



## kit_cat

:yipee:

My hip seat is finally here!!!! :dance: No more aching back for moi! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Slept like crap. Had to get up to take a pain killer at like 2 and didn't sleep again for about an hour. Hardly any voice today. Full day at work. Still don't know what to do re cot bumpers
> 
> That's poofuck.:hugs:
> 
> I might put my cot bumper at the foot end of the bed, so he wont squash against it but I have the visual pleasure of it:shrug:
> 
> They can't be that dangerous though or why would they exist?:shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I thought. But I don't want to do a major no-no. I think they do look pretty and I'd tie it on hella tight with its gorgeous pink ribbon ties. The sale of them IS banned in certain states in the USA. It is strange though, I've found that a lot of the people who are dead against it are pro co-sleeping which is also discouraged due to SIDS risk. So go figure. Can't work it out!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I've finished Henry's cushion!!*

I love it!! DH loves it too, thinks it BOOOOOOTIFOOOOL!! :wohoo:

I'm going to make those owls next! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> :yipee:
> 
> My hip seat is finally here!!!! :dance: No more aching back for moi! :wohoo:

What's a hip seat, granny Kit?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> My hip seat is finally here!!!! :dance: No more aching back for moi! :wohoo:
> 
> What's a hip seat, granny Kit?Click to expand...

One of these......:jo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *I've finished Henry's cushion!!*
> 
> I love it!! DH loves it too, thinks it BOOOOOOTIFOOOOL!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm going to make those owls next! :wohoo:

Pic please? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: I thought it was a granny chair!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*CUSHION!!!*

Cushion posed alongside his second hand zebra we got at the junk depo :happydance: He has 2 items for his nursery now!!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0









006.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0









005.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

And his blanket has got a bit bigger...did a couple of rounds in bed this morning with my tea:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :rofl: I thought it was a granny chair!!

:haha: I see where you're coming from but no..this is recommended by chiropractors for people who experience back pain. I have a history of slipped discs, pulled muscles etc so my back suffers the heavier Cara gets. This should help immensely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *CUSHION!!!*
> 
> Cushion posed alongside his second hand zebra we got at the junk depo :happydance: He has 2 items for his nursery now!!

A work of art no less...and made with love for Henry which makes it all the more spesh :cloud9: I really do hope you stick with the name Henry as I'm going to have trouble adjusting to a new one now :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me too! I like the matchingness with Holly and all my family and friends think it's cute so we probably will stick with it. Plus my mum said it's cool for the labels for school stuff since you only have *H. Dian-Flon* ones to make, 2 birds with one stone :haha: My mum is so practical!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Laters gaters, the Teflons are off out for the afternoon!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFWXuWrBvCI


----------



## kit_cat

Sooooo cute April :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Kit he got the hiccups from laughing lol x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> thankyou Kit he got the hiccups from laughing lol x

Cara gets the hiccups all the time when she's giggling, so much so that she makes herself sick!


----------



## Essie

I think I have major post-natal baby brain. I'm trying to write my CV and a personal statement and I just feel like my brain is mush. I cannot find any of the words I want to use, or make it sound even vaguely professional :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I think I have major post-natal baby brain. I'm trying to write my CV and a personal statement and I just feel like my brain is mush. I cannot find any of the words I want to use, or make it sound even vaguely professional :dohh:

Ooooo, you've decided to apply for that job then?? What is the job Essie? I know what you mean about mushy brain-itis...I experience this daily :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Kit he got the hiccups from laughing lol x
> 
> Cara gets the hiccups all the time when she's giggling, so much so that she makes herself sick!Click to expand...

oh bless her haha


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hello!

im at the libruary as on 23rd someone frink driving snapped our pole in half so iv been isolated from you :(

Thankyou for my SS who was it? B did u like mine :)


----------



## addie25

B I want to come. My family did things like that every summer in France!!! 

April how cute!!!!

In regards to how the kids will turn out I have been having dreams about that. The girls fighting over hair irons and what not as teens. Every time I see a rude teen girl I get worried. Girls get tough as teens. I hope they are like me bc I wasn't rebellious.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think I have major post-natal baby brain. I'm trying to write my CV and a personal statement and I just feel like my brain is mush. I cannot find any of the words I want to use, or make it sound even vaguely professional :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, you've decided to apply for that job then?? What is the job Essie? I know what you mean about mushy brain-itis...I experience this daily :wacko:Click to expand...

I think so. I go back and forth daily on whether to apply or not. I don't think i'll get short listed, because I don't have enough experience but I figure I have nothing to lose in applying :shrug: it's for a practice nurse, so if I did manage to get it it'd be much better hours, no nights/weekends and most likely fixed days each week. Plus it's an area of nursing that I wanted to get into eventually. Fear of failing makes me hesitant, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## poas

I'm making owls b...though I already know yours will be better  well done Essie for putting yourself out there,I will keep my fingers crossed  
Cute vid April  
...nice hip thing kit?lol  
Hi Clare le bear  
Sarah why don't you make them and if you decide not to use them you could surely stitch into a quilt? I PERSONALLY would never Co sleep, as it seems too risky FOR ME, but don't think bumpers pose a threat if securely fixed? Unless you plan on using asbestos to make them, with barbed wire tie backs?


----------



## babyhopes2010

sarah i was against co sleeping but we often do now.i dont think id ever roll over and suffercate her im so aware she is there and such a light sleep.I think co sleeping is great x


----------



## babyhopes2010

hope to back online soon.if they sort the pole out :(


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> sarah i was against co sleeping but we often do now.i dont think id ever roll over and suffercate her im so aware she is there and such a light sleep.I think co sleeping is great x

It's simply not safe for us. Charlie is so tall and such a deep yet mobile sleeper.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> sarah i was against co sleeping but we often do now.i dont think id ever roll over and suffercate her im so aware she is there and such a light sleep.I think co sleeping is great x
> 
> It's simply not safe for us. Charlie is so tall and such a deep yet mobile sleeper.Click to expand...

micks a little irish man that doesnt move an inch when he sleeps :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Hello!
> 
> im at the libruary as on 23rd someone frink driving snapped our pole in half so iv been isolated from you :(
> 
> Thankyou for my SS who was it? B did u like mine :)

I _loved_ it!!! Absolutely perfect! Thankyou millions :hugs::cloud9:xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> sarah i was against co sleeping but we often do now.i dont think id ever roll over and suffercate her im so aware she is there and such a light sleep.I think co sleeping is great x
> 
> It's simply not safe for us. Charlie is so tall and such a deep yet mobile sleeper.Click to expand...

Thierry's like that! I fear for my own safety sometimes, let alone a baby's!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Home early! The queue for the Chateau was 600 million miles long in the rain so we just went for a drizzly walk round the gardens while Holly slept, since it's only ten mins drive away we'll just go another day :shrug: I'm going to make owls now!! :happydance: Have you got a pattern for yours Lissy? I'll have a look on the web for something to copy...

And I've re-started my blanket for Henry because I've decided I want it stripey now!

James is sooo cute April. I'm thinking I might be needing a chavaroo now....


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley, you too, are boys cuddly?

Reece often randomly asks "can I have a hug mum" usually followed by "I'm sorry I was bad" or " can I have", I think Nate will be more of a mummies boy he is spoilt beyond belief !



kit_cat said:


> :yipee:
> 
> My hip seat is finally here!!!! :dance: No more aching back for moi! :wohoo:

That looks cool where was it from kit?


All our wallpapering is done woohoooooo

Love the cushion B 

Hello clare we miss you

I get what you mean about the baby memories thing girls I keep all sorts of randomness bits and bobs of reeces and nates


----------



## TrinityMom

Howdy turtles :howdy:

Here are some pics from our scan. Nothing like a 4D to make one feel totally in love :cloud9: Tori is SO cute and she looks so much like me - and loads like Tarq did in his 4D

We have a great video and you can see the woman pausing and saving images but I can't find them on the disc :nope: So just got the 2 that she printed out. There's a lovely one with her one eye open, and another one where she's pulling a tongue:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh and I had an antenatal check today (in the midst of my INSANE afternoon) and she's about 1.5kg now and is long and skinny....not that you'd say that from those cheeks. She's measuring perfectly for her age :thumbup: So no giantess tendencies yet. Considering I lost weight over xmas and have only gained 4kg so far, I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Essie

Tori is so gorgeous :cloud9: I can't wait for the next batch of turtle hatchlings.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to hit the sack early tonight, once I've done my evening bloods. I've been awake practically all night and only managed a rest with no sleep on the bed this afternoon, with Holly forcing me to blow bubbles from her bubble pot all the time and poking my eyelids if I closed them! :pop: She was so cuddly and yummy though, are boy babies cuddly like girls are? Trin you know about boys? Are they cuddly? I jolly well hope so! My nephew was cuddly as a pipsqueak so I guess they are. Wow man I am carrying a son :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

I'm sure other people have answered this but yes, boys are super cuddly. My boys still cuddle with me


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Though I suppose crocodiles are dangerous and they exist. But they don't sell crocodiles in baby shops to put in cots :shrug:
> 
> ..I was sure I saw some on ebay :-kClick to expand...

They sell them at a shop we go to all the time. But you are right, it's not a baby shop


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Slept like crap. Had to get up to take a pain killer at like 2 and didn't sleep again for about an hour. Hardly any voice today. Full day at work. Still don't know what to do re cot bumpers
> 
> That's poofuck.:hugs:
> 
> I might put my cot bumper at the foot end of the bed, so he wont squash against it but I have the visual pleasure of it:shrug:
> 
> They can't be that dangerous though or why would they exist?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought. But I don't want to do a major no-no. I think they do look pretty and I'd tie it on hella tight with its gorgeous pink ribbon ties. The sale of them IS banned in certain states in the USA. It is strange though, I've found that a lot of the people who are dead against it are pro co-sleeping which is also discouraged due to SIDS risk. So go figure. Can't work it out!Click to expand...

At the risk of opening up the whole co-sleeping debacle again, the research shows that safe co-sleeping reduces the risk of SIDS

Retreating back into my cupboard again :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> My hip seat is finally here!!!! :dance: No more aching back for moi! :wohoo:
> 
> What's a hip seat, granny Kit?Click to expand...
> 
> One of these......:jo:
> 
> View attachment 318144Click to expand...

Ah! So NOT a chairlift :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Me too! I like the matchingness with Holly and all my family and friends think it's cute so we probably will stick with it. Plus my mum said it's cool for the labels for school stuff since you only have *H. Dian-Flon* ones to make, 2 birds with one stone :haha: My mum is so practical!!

Practical but oh so correct. Tarq is going to the same school as Toine did for grade 0 so I labelled Toine's school bag and chair bag etc T Turner and now we can just use it as is


----------



## new mummy2010

Totally beautiful Trin like her mommy 

If we ever or I ever have another bebe I'm going to insist on a 4d !!


----------



## TrinityMom

I love your cushion B. SO pretty and boyish and made with such love

Essie, I say go for it. You never know, you may just be the perfect fit

Lissy, glad you're feeling a bit better. I know what you mean about trying to hide stuff from the kids. I try minimise their exposure to my MS stuff. They know they have to accomodate me a bit but they have no idea of the severity of it. I take treatment at home as much as possible so I don't have to be in hospital and away from them too. I hate to think they will be limited in any way by my health issues


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## Mollykins

Beautiful scan pics Trin. Tori is gorge. :cloud9: 

B, very handsome cushion! Sorry the château visit didn't pan out.

Kit, I adore your hip cushion... looks like a life saver! Leo is 16lbs now and still a needy boy... you all thought my arms were buff before... :haha:

Leo gave his first proper laugh to his Daddy 2 days ago. OH was well chuffed! And Leo has also taken to near constant jabbering. And loudly too! :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, do you have any suggestions as to what I can do to help Leo? He seems to have caught this chest infection from me and his sister.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Trin, do you have any suggestions as to what I can do to help Leo? He seems to have caught this chest infection from me and his sister.

Can you get hold of some good quality echinacea tincture? I use the Mediherb range from Australia but you just need to get a root preparation (as opposed to a leaf one). Dose is 1 drop per kg 3 times a day. And 30 drops 4 times a day for you. Also tissue salts to use at the same time https://www.biochemic-cell-salts.com/12-tissue-salts/ Look at which describes his symptoms best. I find Kali mur is often useful


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you Trin :hugs: I will see if I can find these.


----------



## Mollykins

Would this do? https://www.healthsuperstore.com/p-child-life-essentials-echinacea-tincture-for-children.htm


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Thank you Trin :hugs: I will see if I can find these.

This one looks good

You preferably want one that is echinacea angustifola root and echinacea purpurea root blend...seem to work best with both species together


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Would this do? https://www.healthsuperstore.com/p-child-life-essentials-echinacea-tincture-for-children.htm

I'm sure that would work. It doesn't have purpurea root (that's the expensive one that's why they often leave it out) but should work.


----------



## Sarachka

Well that little daughter of mine is a bad influence on me. This was today's loot

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5cd80ca1.jpg

Off to Toys R Us in a bit to check out that dark wood cot and changer.


----------



## Mollykins

Ferrum Phos and Kali Mur sound like they'd fit.


----------



## TrinityMom

Mediherb has a US facebook page https://www.facebook.com/MediHerbUS?sk=info


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> sarah i was against co sleeping but we often do now.i dont think id ever roll over and suffercate her im so aware she is there and such a light sleep.I think co sleeping is great x
> 
> It's simply not safe for us. Charlie is so tall and such a deep yet mobile sleeper.Click to expand...
> 
> Thierry's like that! I fear for my own safety sometimes, let alone a baby's!Click to expand...

I've been punch, head butted, elbowed, rolled on, squashed lol!



HollyMonkey said:


> Home early! The queue for the Chateau was 600 million miles long in the rain so we just went for a drizzly walk round the gardens while Holly slept, since it's only ten mins drive away we'll just go Uanother day :shrug: I'm going to make owls now!! :happydance: Have you got a pattern for yours Lissy? I'll have a look on the web for something to copy...
> 
> And I've re-started my blanket for Henry because I've decided I want it stripey now!
> 
> James is sooo cute April. I'm thinking I might be needing a chavaroo now....

I think ALL turtle babies need a chaveroo!


----------



## Mollykins

Chavaroo? :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Turning into a shop a holic Sarah? :) Very cute buys today. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:

But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good


OMG how'd you bang that together so quickly?! I'm jealousssss


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beaut buys Sarachka :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good
> 
> 
> OMG how'd you bang that together so quickly?! I'm jealousssssClick to expand...

The other one's almost finished too:haha: But Holly rather inconvieniently wanted dinner! Must be my super organised new studio!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pics from our rainy day out! Holly was happy with her balloon :awww: We were caught out by the rain- hence our headgear. My dh isn't usually a hoody :haha:

Better go, cinema soon!!

Have nice evenings all :kiss: xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 6









010.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6









015.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good

Totally not worthy!!!! You are the Queen!

I really want to make a crocheted blanket so I looked up a beginner's tutorial and it may as well be in a foreign language :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin she's a beauty :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin she's a beauty :cloud9:

Isn't she just?! :cloud9: Totally in love :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good
> 
> Totally not worthy!!!! You are the Queen!
> 
> I really want to make a crocheted blanket so I looked up a beginner's tutorial and it may as well be in a foreign language :wacko:Click to expand...

I think it's best to get a real live human to show you, do you have a friend or neighbour who crochets?


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Well that little daughter of mine is a bad influence on me. This was today's loot
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5cd80ca1.jpg
> 
> Off to Toys R Us in a bit to check out that dark wood cot and changer.

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

LOVE those! Too cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin she's a beauty :cloud9:
> 
> Isn't she just?! :cloud9: Totally in love :cloud9:Click to expand...

Since seeing my boy at the scan I've fallen in love and keep getting those deep love pain type things in pangs when I think about him. And cutting out owl shapes for him made me well up with love. God knows what a newborn needs owl bookends for though :fool: I think I'm in a creative hormonal trance :wacko: I'd like to take a little torch and my crochet to the cinema tonight:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Adorable huh Lunes? I'm not so much into pink frilly stuff but still like feminine items. H & M is brill for that


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


>

Gorgeous bump, Trin!! And what a cutie Tori is!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Adorable huh Lunes? I'm not so much into pink frilly stuff but still like feminine items. H & M is brill for that

I'm the same... but that floral print is just perfect! And the lace cat... OMG! I want both in my size!! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good
> 
> Totally not worthy!!!! You are the Queen!
> 
> I really want to make a crocheted blanket so I looked up a beginner's tutorial and it may as well be in a foreign language :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's best to get a real live human to show you, do you have a friend or neighbour who crochets?Click to expand...

Nope :nope: There was a woman who worked in the one shop at work who is an expert but she's not working there and I was always insanely busy when she was there

I'm sure it would be less complicated with a real live person


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good
> 
> Totally not worthy!!!! You are the Queen!
> 
> I really want to make a crocheted blanket so I looked up a beginner's tutorial and it may as well be in a foreign language :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's best to get a real live human to show you, do you have a friend or neighbour who crochets?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope :nope: There was a woman who worked in the one shop at work who is an expert but she's not working there and I was always insanely busy when she was there
> 
> I'm sure it would be less complicated with a real live personClick to expand...

Trin, this lady's videos taught me how to crochet!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL59FA9DF4C757945B&feature=plcp

That's her beginner's playlist. Then she has dozens of projects that she shows step by step. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

B! Your owl is adorable! Loving the colors!
I pinned this to try and make later ..
https://efemera-ink.blogspot.com/2010/06/wise.html
Cute, huh? :)


----------



## Sarachka

I went to matalan and I didn't like anything!

I went to Dunelm Mill and bought that dorma duvet cover & some little wooden block letters that says LOVE for on the shelves in the nursery!

I went to Toys R Us and we will Defs be ordering the cot & changing unit, it's gooooooorgeous in person.

Next step - paint!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm considering a light fitting such as this

https://www.dunelm-mill.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirectStorefrontAssetStore/images/products/extralarge//30101592.jpg


----------



## poas

I love love love that light


----------



## Essie

I love that light! And the clothes are gorgeous .


----------



## Essie

I think Lyras theme song (if she had one) would be:

I'm a little minx, short and stout
I havent got much to complain about
But if I see you relaxing, hear me shout
Pick me up and walk me about


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> I think Lyras theme song (if she had one) would be:
> 
> I'm a little minx, short and stout
> I havent got much to complain about
> But if I see you relaxing, hear me shout
> Pick me up and walk me about

Cute, Essie!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

I don't care that I've only worked two days this week - im knackered!! I was flat out at work today. Me so tired


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Trin - Tori is such a gorgeous girly !! 
I loved having a 4d scan, even if it did convince us we would have a boy lol ! 

Xx


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think I have major post-natal baby brain. I'm trying to write my CV and a personal statement and I just feel like my brain is mush. I cannot find any of the words I want to use, or make it sound even vaguely professional :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, you've decided to apply for that job then?? What is the job Essie? I know what you mean about mushy brain-itis...I experience this daily :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. I go back and forth daily on whether to apply or not. I don't think i'll get short listed, because I don't have enough experience but I figure I have nothing to lose in applying :shrug: it's for a practice nurse, so if I did manage to get it it'd be much better hours, no nights/weekends and most likely fixed days each week. Plus it's an area of nursing that I wanted to get into eventually. Fear of failing makes me hesitant, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.Click to expand...

Did you go for it? 

I hope so....what you stand to gain from the experience of trying by far outweighs the disappointment of not being successful :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I've just looked at my measurements from the 20 wk scan and they are as follows:


FL 36.4 mm
HC 178.1 mm
AC 151.2 mm

I think she has pretty long legs, right?

B what were holly and henry's femur lengths?

Claire - at what stage did they start bothering you that she was big?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, you too, are boys cuddly?
> 
> Reece often randomly asks "can I have a hug mum" usually followed by "I'm sorry I was bad" or " can I have", I think Nate will be more of a mummies boy he is spoilt beyond belief !
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> My hip seat is finally here!!!! :dance: No more aching back for moi! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> That looks cool where was it from kit?
> 
> 
> All our wallpapering is done woohoooooo
> 
> Love the cushion B
> 
> Hello clare we miss you
> 
> I get what you mean about the baby memories thing girls I keep all sorts of randomness bits and bobs of reeces and natesClick to expand...

It's a "hippychick" product...google and you'll see you can get them everywhere. I honestly think it's one of man's triumphant inventions...soooo much relief on the achy back :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


>

You are beautiful :cloud9: and so is Tori :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Beautiful scan pics Trin. Tori is gorge. :cloud9:
> 
> B, very handsome cushion! Sorry the château visit didn't pan out.
> 
> Kit, I adore your hip cushion... looks like a life saver! Leo is 16lbs now and still a needy boy... you all thought my arms were buff before... :haha:
> 
> Leo gave his first proper laugh to his Daddy 2 days ago. OH was well chuffed! And Leo has also taken to near constant jabbering. And loudly too! :haha:

Molly...trust me, you need one of these hip seats if you have to carry Leo around a lot....it's soooooooo fantastic!!

How cute of Leo :cloud9: I'm familiar with the constant jabbering :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Well that little daughter of mine is a bad influence on me. This was today's loot
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5cd80ca1.jpg
> 
> Off to Toys R Us in a bit to check out that dark wood cot and changer.

Beeyootiful :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good

Awww, I nuv this. 

Why am I so untalented? Did you get my share of talent? :-k Give it back I say!!!!! :trouble:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think I have major post-natal baby brain. I'm trying to write my CV and a personal statement and I just feel like my brain is mush. I cannot find any of the words I want to use, or make it sound even vaguely professional :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, you've decided to apply for that job then?? What is the job Essie? I know what you mean about mushy brain-itis...I experience this daily :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. I go back and forth daily on whether to apply or not. I don't think i'll get short listed, because I don't have enough experience but I figure I have nothing to lose in applying :shrug: it's for a practice nurse, so if I did manage to get it it'd be much better hours, no nights/weekends and most likely fixed days each week. Plus it's an area of nursing that I wanted to get into eventually. Fear of failing makes me hesitant, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go for it?
> 
> I hope so....what you stand to gain from the experience of trying by far outweighs the disappointment of not being successful :thumbup:Click to expand...

I did :thumbup: the closing date is not til the end of January but I thought I'd get my application in early. I'm not expecting to hear from them, I've been qualified 2 years and 6 months+ of that I've been on mat leave, so I'm very new but I figure I might as well put myself out there. They could want a newbie who they can train up : shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I think Lyras theme song (if she had one) would be:
> 
> I'm a little minx, short and stout
> I havent got much to complain about
> But if I see you relaxing, hear me shout
> Pick me up and walk me about

You need a hippychick seat!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Sarah love it!!
Have to go back and read. 
I had an exhausting day and I didn't even do much :shrug: my body is needing more rest and less walking around but that's ok.


----------



## addie25

Trin you look beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> I think Lyras theme song (if she had one) would be:
> 
> I'm a little minx, short and stout
> I havent got much to complain about
> But if I see you relaxing, hear me shout
> Pick me up and walk me about

Ahahahahhaaha this is hilarious!!


----------



## poas

Sarah Clare said that it was mainly her waters, and actually when you consider she is well over 6foot Freya was normal size  I wouldn't worry x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think I have major post-natal baby brain. I'm trying to write my CV and a personal statement and I just feel like my brain is mush. I cannot find any of the words I want to use, or make it sound even vaguely professional :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, you've decided to apply for that job then?? What is the job Essie? I know what you mean about mushy brain-itis...I experience this daily :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. I go back and forth daily on whether to apply or not. I don't think i'll get short listed, because I don't have enough experience but I figure I have nothing to lose in applying :shrug: it's for a practice nurse, so if I did manage to get it it'd be much better hours, no nights/weekends and most likely fixed days each week. Plus it's an area of nursing that I wanted to get into eventually. Fear of failing makes me hesitant, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go for it?
> 
> I hope so....what you stand to gain from the experience of trying by far outweighs the disappointment of not being successful :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I did :thumbup: the closing date is not til the end of January but I thought I'd get my application in early. I'm not expecting to hear from them, I've been qualified 2 years and 6 months+ of that I've been on mat leave, so I'm very new but I figure I might as well put myself out there. They could want a newbie who they can train up : shrug:Click to expand...

I have experience of recruitment Essie and I would say that if you do not get shortlisted, more often than not it's not a reflection on you or your actual suitability to the position or ability to do the job. The recipient of the applications may be very forward thinking and like you say, see a very malleable individual. Whatever happens...what's for you will not go by you...except B's bus :dohh:

Good luck!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Sarah love it!!
> Have to go back and read.
> I had an exhausting day and I didn't even do much :shrug: my body is needing more rest and less walking around but that's ok.

Well, what your girls need they must have so chill man :sleep: My experience of pregnancy taught me that you should listen very carefully to what your body is telling you. It's far wiser than any doctor or book or google!!

Hope you and our girls are doing well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night my lovelies....check me out, up until 11.15pm! Sooo rock and roll!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

2 glasses of wine and anxiety definitely giving up t total!


----------



## mummyApril

off to sleep night all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've just looked at my measurements from the 20 wk scan and they are as follows:
> 
> 
> FL 36.4 mm
> HC 178.1 mm
> AC 151.2 mm
> 
> I think she has pretty long legs, right?
> 
> B what were holly and henry's femur lengths?
> 
> Claire - at what stage did they start bothering you that she was big?

They're very different, Henry is way bigger and longer than Holly was!! I don't understand your abbreviations since I only do babies in French but I'll put all my measurements down and you can tell me later what yours mean!!

Holly in pink and Henry in blue, and the English in italics except for the first thing because I dont know what it is!

Diamètre bipariétal 51.4 57.6
Périmètre cranien (PC) _Head measure_ 195.7 209.3
Périmetre abdominal (PA) _abdomen_ 175.2 181.2
Longueur Fémorale (LF) _femur_ 36.5 38.0
Cervelet transversal 23.3
Humerus- _arm bone_36.5

Poids foetal estimé- _Estimated weight of foetus_- *472g* *526g*

Percentile de croissance- _growth percentage_ 36 ème percentile 70 ème percentile


So in conclusion, Henry is a biggy!! Look at the size of his head! :shock: Holly's head was/is big but his is mahoosive. All the more brain space :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And his willy measurement was off the charts :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !!!

Loving the measurements - so glad I didn't realise you could compare all those measurements ! Butttt I did drive myself mad googling low thyroid function instead .... What do you know, it can cause premature birth !!!!
I am up - Lauren is asleep, WHY? 

We have had the same sleeping pattern for a month now, hope it stays x


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B! Your owl is adorable! Loving the colors!
> I pinned this to try and make later ..
> https://efemera-ink.blogspot.com/2010/06/wise.html
> Cute, huh? :)

They're great and especially good because there's a pattern for them!! I drew mine out freehand :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning !!!
> 
> Loving the measurements - so glad I didn't realise you could compare all those measurements ! Butttt I did drive myself mad googling low thyroid function instead .... What do you know, it can cause premature birth !!!!
> I am up - Lauren is asleep, WHY?
> 
> We have had the same sleeping pattern for a month now, hope it stays x

I had sleepless nights Googling femur lengths with Holly- not at the 20 week scan where they were normal (37th percentile) but at the 32 week one where they'd dropped to the 5th percentile and I was worried about dwarfism and Downs etc. So I know this time to take measurements with a pinch of salt, since Holly and her legs are just perfect!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lovely pretty light fitting Sarach :thumbup: I'm keeping the wicker one for the crazy ceiling patterns but am going to get a lovely night lamp. I've seen one with coloured fish on that swim around that would be highly suitable and splendid- and would add an aquarium theme to my 400 other themes :haha: I'm doing the whole lot me- planets, sealife, jungle life, circus, farms, trains and hot airballoons, dinosaurs...don't want a poor single theme deprived child do I now! Don't think I'll include pirates or knights though, not my kind of mythology :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, owl production time. My children MUST have owl bookends or they may need therapy in later life. A mother's duties are never done...

Happy Last Day of the Year Turtles One and All :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> Jaynie! Thank you for the presents for me and the boys! They are currently flying the planes around the lounge :cloud9: So thoughtful and kind! :hugs:
> 
> PS it has been at the post office for a while but it's the one near my home not my work so I don't go there often

No worries. I am just glad it got there! I always liike the sound of your boys and thought they would enjoy the gifts, really not expensive just entertaining!! 
Yours was dead cheesy :haha: I just couldn't walk away from it! Glad I wasn't your SS though feels like I sent them a lifetime ago :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> I've stopped worrying about Henry in my tum because he seems to be doing great from the scan but I'm now worried about his future. It's harder for guys, they often have more responsibility in life. :fool: Got my worrypants on at the moment

I do not agree with this statement. Boys can walk away from anything including their own children and nothing happens now imagine a woman abandoning a baby and the 'splashback' I think you should be more worried for Holly, who will work, bear children, look after a family and a house because 'you're just better than me at that sort of stuff'... I think life is harder for girls waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay harder.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've stopped worrying about Henry in my tum because he seems to be doing great from the scan but I'm now worried about his future. It's harder for guys, they often have more responsibility in life. :fool: Got my worrypants on at the moment
> 
> I do not agree with this statement. Boys can walk away from anything including their own children and nothing happens now imagine a woman abandoning a baby and the 'splashback' I think you should be more worried for Holly, who will work, bear children, look after a family and a house because 'you're just better than me at that sort of stuff'... I think life is harder for girls waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay harder.Click to expand...

Omg I'll just worry about the both of them now :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

After breakfast bloods are 64, that's low man. Big creamy coffee coming up :devil: Fasting levels all good still, don't know what the blip at Christmas was about :shrug:

I'm doing housework not owls because I had an urge to, and now I want to do owls but must finish the housework I've started first :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I must call Sarachka's boss tomorrow and explain that she needs early paid maternity leave in order to get some sewing projects underway. :telephone:
> 
> You're right! Her name is Jane. Get right on to her!!
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to hit the sack early tonight, once I've done my evening bloods. I've been awake practically all night and only managed a rest with no sleep on the bed this afternoon, with Holly forcing me to blow bubbles from her bubble pot all the time and poking my eyelids if I closed them! :pop: She was so cuddly and yummy though, are boy babies cuddly like girls are? Trin you know about boys? Are they cuddly? I jolly well hope so! My nephew was cuddly as a pipsqueak so I guess they are. Wow man I am carrying a son :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> When I was a nanny, I looked after a girl and a boy. The little boy was the younger (around 14 months when I started) and he was the most cutest, loveliest, cuddliest, affectionate little thing you could imagine. I would say boys are because I found the same when I worked in nurseries too....I always had secret ickle boy favourites :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I defo remember having a sneaking preference for my nephew over my niece when they were tiny, he didn't do that high pitched squealing thing that girls do when something doesn't go their way! I'm excited to see what it's like to have a baby boy. I wonder if they smell differentClick to expand...
> 
> I too secretly favour Alex over Sophie although it could just be that "he was here first" and Sophie was miserable the last few times Ive seen her. Alex was loooooovely this visit. Sat on me knee a lot and when it came to choosing person to bath him etc he requested me. Please god do not let him grow up to be lodged up his own arse like his father. I'd be so sad if that happened.Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I think about this type of thing all the time..like what if Cara isn't a "nice" girl and has no friends :cry:, what if she doesn't turn into a decent adult and is unhappy :sad2: Nature versus nurture....parents can only do so much and it's not always the best thing as we are only human. Deep eh?Click to expand...

Oh Kit. You will be affected by this. Because Cara will be at nursery! Erin goes to nursery and she had 2 friends there - Ryan and Will but they have both left to go to different pre schools. She now tells anyone that will listen that she has no friends and doesn't like nursery because people leave her there - COULD YOU IMAGINE? It's awful for Ash, but the WORST thing would be to remove her as that doesn't teach her about life and all does it? It breaks my heart when she tells me that :( :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> I had a brilliant night was so funny and like an episode of TOWIE girls! So funny! And my anxiety is no where to be seen at the moment so I dtd for the first time! And I'm OK!!!!! (Although I was shitting it at the time)

How did you and James cope with the no dtd?

Adam has withheld sex from me so many times that I now don't want to dtd with him. I told him yesterday (which can I add is a damnsight more than he did for me when it was him that was losing libido) and he spat his dummy out and refused ALL intimacy, you know cause that's a sure fire way to make me want him so bad. :dohh: :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> I think I have major post-natal baby brain. I'm trying to write my CV and a personal statement and I just feel like my brain is mush. I cannot find any of the words I want to use, or make it sound even vaguely professional :dohh:

My business is job hunting and you can get so out of tune with the lingo of job hunting. I find it hard if I have a few days off... You'll think of a phrase and it will all come rushing back to you :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think I have major post-natal baby brain. I'm trying to write my CV and a personal statement and I just feel like my brain is mush. I cannot find any of the words I want to use, or make it sound even vaguely professional :dohh:
> 
> Ooooo, you've decided to apply for that job then?? What is the job Essie? I know what you mean about mushy brain-itis...I experience this daily :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. I go back and forth daily on whether to apply or not. I don't think i'll get short listed, because I don't have enough experience but I figure I have nothing to lose in applying :shrug: it's for a practice nurse, so if I did manage to get it it'd be much better hours, no nights/weekends and most likely fixed days each week. Plus it's an area of nursing that I wanted to get into eventually. Fear of failing makes me hesitant, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.Click to expand...

I am such a fear of failure person. I have thwarted my own efforts and stuff in the past with it. I am trying to be different it's like I get embarrassed by stuff that really only I know. Like failure.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Possible fishy lamp...

https://www.leniddelacigogne.fr/img/47/9027/m2/p/lanterne-magique.jpg

These are cute for Holly and Elina!!

https://www.decopeques.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/LILLY-BERLIN.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is lovely- bit girly though, more a Holly lamp

https://static.berceaumagique.com/photo/09/58/23963/400/1/lampe-de-chevet-bebe-enfant-divali.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good

Rememeber whn you said you were going to see les untouchables. About Count Phillipe. Wonder how I know? My MUM KNOWS HIM EATS WITH HIM ALL THE TIME :smug: they have a house in France and they met him in the South with the carer and they love him and he invites them to his place all the time. Tidbit trivia for you there. I hope you are as impressed as I was :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey makey makey turtles! Look at this pic I found on the web! The finish defo needs improving but the basic idea is rather fun! Using ribbons not wool for the suspension and wooden animals not plastic and thick cotton not woolly cotton for the crochet squares and I reckon it would look great!!

https://storage.canalblog.com/38/25/486978/69852093.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually the plastic animals would be ok but better with a hole drilled through them and suspended like that maybe


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've stopped worrying about Henry in my tum because he seems to be doing great from the scan but I'm now worried about his future. It's harder for guys, they often have more responsibility in life. :fool: Got my worrypants on at the moment
> 
> I do not agree with this statement. Boys can walk away from anything including their own children and nothing happens now imagine a woman abandoning a baby and the 'splashback' I think you should be more worried for Holly, who will work, bear children, look after a family and a house because 'you're just better than me at that sort of stuff'... I think life is harder for girls waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay harder.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I'll just worry about the both of them now :haha:Click to expand...

OMG i've ruined your year :shock: sorry.

I never like to comment on being a girl because I am warped by my own Dad just leaving us. Clearly. But I see others worrying and i'm reading a book on feminism at the moment. How to be a woman by Caitlyn Moran. She is very funny and I realised that we do still live in a very unequal work. Sexism has become institutionalised and she argues that like misogyny it's sort of there but you can't see it. She then gives the example of family shared holidays. Women do the shopping, clean the caravan, look after the kids while the dads sit there and play angry birds and compliment us for how good we clean and stuff. I was like DAMN RIGHT, ADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM GET THE DISHES DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good
> 
> Rememeber whn you said you were going to see les untouchables. About Count Phillipe. Wonder how I know? My MUM KNOWS HIM EATS WITH HIM ALL THE TIME :smug: they have a house in France and they met him in the South with the carer and they love him and he invites them to his place all the time. Tidbit trivia for you there. I hope you are as impressed as I was :smug:Click to expand...

Wow, rubbing shoulders!! I still haven't seen the film, but I saw a documentary about the film and the story of your mum's friend!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good
> 
> Rememeber whn you said you were going to see les untouchables. About Count Phillipe. Wonder how I know? My MUM KNOWS HIM EATS WITH HIM ALL THE TIME :smug: they have a house in France and they met him in the South with the carer and they love him and he invites them to his place all the time. Tidbit trivia for you there. I hope you are as impressed as I was :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, rubbing shoulders!! I still haven't seen the film, but I saw a documentary about the film and the story of your mum's friend!Click to expand...

I don't know him but he is very fascinating. He has married one of his carers this muslim woman. His wife died just after his accident of a terminal illness (think it's cancer) such a sad story...


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've stopped worrying about Henry in my tum because he seems to be doing great from the scan but I'm now worried about his future. It's harder for guys, they often have more responsibility in life. :fool: Got my worrypants on at the moment
> 
> I do not agree with this statement. Boys can walk away from anything including their own children and nothing happens now imagine a woman abandoning a baby and the 'splashback' I think you should be more worried for Holly, who will work, bear children, look after a family and a house because 'you're just better than me at that sort of stuff'... I think life is harder for girls waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay harder.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I'll just worry about the both of them now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG i've ruined your year :shock: sorry.
> 
> I never like to comment on being a girl because I am warped by my own Dad just leaving us. Clearly. But I see others worrying and i'm reading a book on feminism at the moment. How to be a woman by Caitlyn Moran. She is very funny and I realised that we do still live in a very unequal work. Sexism has become institutionalised and she argues that like misogyny it's sort of there but you can't see it. She then gives the example of family shared holidays. Women do the shopping, clean the caravan, look after the kids while the dads sit there and play angry birds and compliment us for how good we clean and stuff. I was like DAMN RIGHT, ADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM GET THE DISHES DONE!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Now you see I don't see it like that, I see DH who is screwed by women for everything he has financially and emotionally, even Holly shoved him out of bed this morning to go and make our tea and toast in bed! And my mum was rarely home before 8pm due to work, and housework wasn't in her vocabulary (excellent cook and mother though :munch:) and my dad did loads of housework, and cooking and worked too. So I guess it's my perspective on things which is warped too, just in the other direction from yours :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Made an owl for Henry! And the other one just needs sewing up! Going to make Holly some pinky ones too:happydance:
> 
> But I can't do any more tonight because I'm going to the cinema with my babyswimmers friend, don't know what I'm seeing but she said it looks good
> 
> Rememeber whn you said you were going to see les untouchables. About Count Phillipe. Wonder how I know? My MUM KNOWS HIM EATS WITH HIM ALL THE TIME :smug: they have a house in France and they met him in the South with the carer and they love him and he invites them to his place all the time. Tidbit trivia for you there. I hope you are as impressed as I was :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, rubbing shoulders!! I still haven't seen the film, but I saw a documentary about the film and the story of your mum's friend!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know him but he is very fascinating. He has married one of his carers this muslim woman. His wife died just after his accident of a terminal illness (think it's cancer) such a sad story...Click to expand...

Yes I saw him and his wife on the documentary...AMAZING house and the wife seemed lovely


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh and Jaynie my poor brother is living back home with my parents at the moment, a bit lost and unloved :cry: 

God he made me laugh on the phone yesterday my brother- on the subject of a brother for Holly we started reminiscing about our childhood, we had such fun and japes together (I have no memories of such things with my sister but she's 7yrs older so we didn't play much together) and we were saying that Holly and Henry will have all that fun, and then he said "and then when he's 40 he'll come back to live with you and help get some repairs done on the house and drink coffee and smoke cigarettes at the back door and talk to his sister on the phone, just like I am :haha:" We had a good giggle about that!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

aha. I hope he's ok B...

I have a very different perspective. See my Dad lasted with his second wife because she bore him a boy to carry on the name. My dad happily walked out on his girls and disappeared when we tried to get some money out of him. My mum must have felt so sorry for herself at times because you see, she only wanted money because he had secured a business loan on our house, we lost the house because he went to Germany to hide... Saying that and having studied the law I think some payments are unfair. Adam and I disagree a lot on this - he annoys me. I agree that if you have helped a man build his wealth then all these half payments are fair. That woman might have been something in her own right had she not been tending to his issues in _their_ interests! 

It's a minefield..... 


:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mind you a really annoying thing DH says to his sons if I suggest one of them clears the table or empties the dishwasher etc is "don't worry, you've got a sister now so she'll be doing all the house help once she's older instead" and that bugs me- his boys do NOTHING and we were all brought up to help equally in my family. All they do instead is play video games so it's not like they're doing something more noble, and DH always says it's "cultural" and that in France boys don't help in the house. Bullshit. Mass murder is sometimes "cultural"- doesn't mean it's how things should be. They don't even know where the washing machine _is_ I don't think, and my brother would often chuck our school uniforms in to wash. I'm defo going to be the boss of how Henry and Holly are brought up!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> aha. I hope he's ok B...
> 
> I have a very different perspective. See my Dad lasted with his second wife because she bore him a boy to carry on the name. My dad happily walked out on his girls and disappeared when we tried to get some money out of him. My mum must have felt so sorry for herself at times because you see, she only wanted money because he had secured a business loan on our house, we lost the house because he went to Germany to hide... Saying that and having studied the law I think some payments are unfair. Adam and I disagree a lot on this - he annoys me. I agree that if you have helped a man build his wealth then all these half payments are fair. That woman might have been something in her own right had she not been tending to his issues in _their_ interests!
> 
> It's a minefield.....
> 
> 
> :wacko:


It i_s_ a minefield, my DH left everything to his ex, even though yes he did leave her so lots of complexity there :shrug: Compared to in many countries/continents though I think we ladies have it pretty good.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh Kit. You will be affected by this. Because Cara will be at nursery! Erin goes to nursery and she had 2 friends there - Ryan and Will but they have both left to go to different pre schools. She now tells anyone that will listen that she has no friends and doesn't like nursery because people leave her there - COULD YOU IMAGINE? It's awful for Ash, but the WORST thing would be to remove her as that doesn't teach her about life and all does it? It breaks my heart when she tells me that :( :cry:

Waaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!! :sad2:

Poor Erin :( I don't know how I'd deal with the guilt :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

hello ladies. I woke up without a voice and a head full of cold. Not good!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> hello ladies. I woke up without a voice and a head full of cold. Not good!

:nope:

Loads of fluids and vitamin c for you :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi that's pants :nope:

B I tink you are right such a minefield but how you were brought up plays a part I know helpful boys that wash and wash up (though I don't think that's the only thing that constitutes a problem) but they are boys that were brought up by single women. I have a multitude of prOblems with Adam and I do believe a lot stem from the fact that his dad has no respect for his mum. They're always winding her up and I heard them say to her, 'I've seen people die with less fuss' AND SHE HAD CANCER. However his dad was a bit like yours and I honestly believe he's misunderstood his own parents connections. He labours under a delusion that they don't talk EVER. I'm at the point where for Adam to change and avoid a fate of being alone forever that his dad needs to step in. He's the only one that can sort it.


----------



## Sarachka

Back in bed. Sleeeeeeeeeepy.


----------



## Sarachka

JAY I have missed you loads. I'm still really sorry you're going through everything but I really do think you are destined for wonderful things and a wonderful OH.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh yeah. Meant to say - B I'm confused about Holly's femur measurements bc this baby's were 36.4 @ 20 wks which is almost 22 weeks average size apparently but Holly's werent that smaller?


----------



## Sarachka

ESSIE I've heard something about a baby superstore at Downham market. Do u know anything about this?


----------



## Sarachka

Stop making owls and talk to me!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi that's pants :nope:
> 
> B I tink you are right such a minefield but how you were brought up plays a part I know helpful boys that wash and wash up (though I don't think that's the only thing that constitutes a problem) but they are boys that were brought up by single women. I have a multitude of prOblems with Adam and I do believe a lot stem from the fact that his dad has no respect for his mum. They're always winding her up and I heard them say to her, 'I've seen people die with less fuss' AND SHE HAD CANCER. However his dad was a bit like yours and I honestly believe he's misunderstood his own parents connections. He labours under a delusion that they don't talk EVER. I'm at the point where for Adam to change and avoid a fate of being alone forever that his dad needs to step in. He's the only one that can sort it.

I agree Jaynie that your own experience very much colours your view of the world and then sometimes history repeats itself. I don't wish to analyse or amateur psychology you, but perhaps your experience is why you've put up with your situation for so long? If there had been a steady, loyal, loving, respectful father figure in your life, do you think you may have given Adam his marching orders long before now? Perhaps with that kind of example, you wouldn't even contemplate putting up with everything you have..you know, demand to be treated as you deserve?


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> ESSIE I've heard something about a baby superstore at Downham market. Do u know anything about this?

I haven't. Ive heard of a good second hand shop but that's all. I'll investigate next time I go to the library!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Oh yeah. Meant to say - B I'm confused about Holly's femur measurements bc this baby's were 36.4 @ 20 wks which is almost 22 weeks average size apparently but Holly's werent that smaller?

Indeed because they were perfectly fine at the 20 weeks scan (39th percentile) and dropped off _after_ that. At her 31+5 weeks scan they measured 57.8 (10th percentile, so dropped alot)....so they did a control scan at 35+5 and they were 62.7 (<5th percentile, so still dropping)...so another scan at 37+4 where it was 65 (still <5th percentile but they had grown) but we'd seen a specialist by that point and he said "pah, she's fine, just ickle" :shrug: He was right! At birth she measured 48cm which yes is dinky but not weirdly so, lots of babies are around 48-50cm, it was a lot of worry for nothing, hence me not caring too much about dimensions for the moment!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. Meant to say - B I'm confused about Holly's femur measurements bc this baby's were 36.4 @ 20 wks which is almost 22 weeks average size apparently but Holly's werent that smaller?
> 
> Indeed because they were perfectly fine at the 20 weeks scan (39th percentile) and dropped off _after_ that. At her 31+5 weeks scan they measured 57.8 (10th percentile, so dropped alot)....so they did a control scan at 35+5 and they were 62.7 (<5th percentile, so still dropping)...so another scan at 37+4 where it was 65 (still <5th percentile but they had grown) but we'd seen a specialist by that point and he said "pah, she's fine, just ickle" :shrug: He was right! At birth she measured 48cm which yes is dinky but not weirdly so, lots of babies are around 48-50cm, it was a lot of worry for nothing, hence me not caring too much about dimensions for the moment!Click to expand...

 Still no understand as Elina's femurs were at the top of the scale


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Stop making owls and talk to me!!

Sorry I was cycling in the garage. I did my crochet on the bike at the same time and got wool all caught in the bike- didn't realise it had wrapped round a pedal:dohh: So spent ages untangling wool from the mechanism :nope:

Cut out some girly owls to sew together for Holly.


----------



## kit_cat

I think I'm going to have to look out all of Cara's measurement stuff and see how they stack up....we were told at her 36 week scan by the sonographer not to buy too many newborn clothes as she was a big 'un! I immediately thought I was having a gargantuan bebe :shock: She wasn't that big but she more or less went straight into 0-3 clothes! There are so many variables and it's a crying shame that you had so much worry with Holly Bethany being that she was perfect. Sometimes knowledge isn't power, it's pain :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. Meant to say - B I'm confused about Holly's femur measurements bc this baby's were 36.4 @ 20 wks which is almost 22 weeks average size apparently but Holly's werent that smaller?
> 
> Indeed because they were perfectly fine at the 20 weeks scan (39th percentile) and dropped off _after_ that. At her 31+5 weeks scan they measured 57.8 (10th percentile, so dropped alot)....so they did a control scan at 35+5 and they were 62.7 (<5th percentile, so still dropping)...so another scan at 37+4 where it was 65 (still <5th percentile but they had grown) but we'd seen a specialist by that point and he said "pah, she's fine, just ickle" :shrug: He was right! At birth she measured 48cm which yes is dinky but not weirdly so, lots of babies are around 48-50cm, it was a lot of worry for nothing, hence me not caring too much about dimensions for the moment!Click to expand...
> 
> Still no understand as Elina's femurs were at the top of the scaleClick to expand...

Dunno :shrug: Maybe it's a different averages you have in England?:shrug: The specialist told me basically to ignore the charts because it's all a bit random really, and these measurements are all so volatile- a millimetre here or there doesn't mean anything but can completely change your position on the chart! And international and even regional differences come into the measurements. My niece was 69 cms long at birth or something mad like that :shock: She's a six footer now, Holly's gonna be pint sized! So is Kylie Minogue though so who cares


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone!! Lazy day today. Tonight is a New Years Eve party so prob resting most the day so I can attempt staying up till 12. How is everyone's day going?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone!! Lazy day today. Tonight is a New Years Eve party so prob resting most the day so I can attempt staying up till 12. How is everyone's day going?

Hi addie..same here, I'll be amazed if I make it up until midnight and I'm not pregnant!! I just can't manage on too little sleep any more...no sleep + baby = loooooong day :haha:

Hope you are rested enough to enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I think I'm going to have to look out all of Cara's measurement stuff and see how they stack up....we were told at her 36 week scan by the sonographer not to buy too many newborn clothes as she was a big 'un! I immediately thought I was having a gargantuan bebe :shock: She wasn't that big but she more or less went straight into 0-3 clothes! There are so many variables and it's a crying shame that you had so much worry with Holly Bethany being that she was perfect. Sometimes knowledge isn't power, it's pain :nope:

I was meant to be having a whopper too, being a gd mum! It was quite stressful, I even ended up looking at her feet and hands in the scans to see if they had the Down's traits and, her face on the 3Dscans to see if anything was amiss, which was when I called to see a specialist at the hospital because I was getting upset about it. He was actually rather shocked and angry that my scan lady had made what was effectively a throw away comment about short legs being "a soft marker for Down's Syndrome" because obviously I'm going to go away worrying about it but without any professional knowledge. He reassured me that generally when there are problems there are several indicators, not just one thing like mildly short legs. I was happy after my appointment with him:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I doubt I'll make midnight too. Unless I sleep all day, which actually I think I will


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll make midnight! I think I'm producing caffeine and not hcg, I'm hyperactivewoman!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*My 12 000th post is dedicated to greeting 2012 and wishing you all a HAPPY NEW YEAR my lovely turtles, may all your dreams come true!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/F%EAtes/bonne-annee-20060614.gif*

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Better get back to the owl production line, what if social services were to pay a surprise visit and find a shortage of owl bookends? :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh thanks for the lovely dedication Bethany :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo!

I went shopping :happydance: I got a cot quilt and sheets, baskets for nappies etc, a changing caddy, a mosquito net with flowers on it and the most gorgeousest soft kitty. Nothing is actually in place because everything is moving to where our dressing room is now when the ex-cat room becomes a dressing room...pics of the work in progress to follow


----------



## TrinityMom

Ex-cat room transformation so far

The old window


Window out


Glass bricks in


Next, the other window and the floor, then painting...so loads to do!


----------



## TrinityMom

I also got new lounge cushions :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Wow Trin..your stuff is really beautiful and it looks like you've got a project on your hands!! Keep taking pics, I cannot wait to see the final product! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I love those baskets Trin! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished all my owls!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey trin, you've got your work cut out! There are going to be some great Before/After pics!!!!!!! Beaut stuff!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly owls and Henry owls :happydance: Holly's are raspberry pink, not red like they look in the pics!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









006.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









007.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Things I have now for Henry:

Rocking zebra
Cushion
Owl book ends
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarachka

They look sooooo awesome B! Did you do them part on the machine, part by hand?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tidy studio
Bath with Holly
Dress in gold lamé tunic
Take golden New Year pot pic to post tomorrow
Cook and start festive evening at home with my beloveds
Have dinner and party with DH and Holly
Phone some friends and family
Toast midnight and sing Auld Lang Syne
Post Happy New Year wishes to Turtles
Go to bed!

That's my plan for the evening, so see ya laters alligators!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

No I just whacked them out on the machine, just the base where the rice and stuffing went in I stitched up by hand. Some fancy hand embroidery round the eyes and stuff would look good on plainer fabric/felt ones :thumbup: I'm going to make more one day, just for fun, and might do some hand decoration on them. Got bibs to make next though! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Fab owls B :thumbup:

We are staying in this evening. Have a bottle of Schloer and some popcorn and we are going to watch some films. That's as exciting as it gets for us :haha: we may make it til midnight but depends how settled lyra is. Tomorrow we are going to my parents for lunch and a jolly new years day jaunt. I'm going to offer Lyra some food at lunch tomorrow I think. She's been trying to steal things from me, she gave a chunk of pepper a good chew and I found little tooth marks in my banana. She had eyes on my biscuit earlier as well. We gave her a little spoon of baby rice to see what she did with it and it went straight in her mouth so I think we'll give her something to explore while we eat tomorrow.


----------



## Essie

Oh and I forgot to say before, DH told my brother to get over it about me BF when he's in the room. He wasn't totally pleased but actually I don't think he even noticed most times when I was feeding her. So I did not spend Christmas confined to my bedroom :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds lovely Essie. 

I'm goin to have a bubble bath I think and then sleep. I'm still feeling rechid


----------



## Essie

Hope you feel better Sarah, seems to be lots of colds and bugs going around :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

That's so fun that Lyra is showing interest in eating, Essie! A whole new world awaits her :dance:
And I'm so proud of you for putting yourself out there and applying for that job! That's very brave! :hugs: Sounds like it would work out a lot better for you and your little family to have some set hours, though. I know that's one thing you had mentioned being worried about with going back to your old job.


----------



## LunaLady

Those owls are adorable, B!! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Such lovely stuff you got for Tori, Trin! Can't wait to see the room transformation! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

Happy New Year everyone!! Enjoy your evenings :thumbup:

(she can't get online)


----------



## kit_cat

Luna.....I absolutely love your new avatar....possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen. The look on his little face is just adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> That's so fun that Lyra is showing interest in eating, Essie! A whole new world awaits her :dance:
> And I'm so proud of you for putting yourself out there and applying for that job! That's very brave! :hugs: Sounds like it would work out a lot better for you and your little family to have some set hours, though. I know that's one thing you had mentioned being worried about with going back to your old job.

I'm really excited about introducing her to lots of new flavoured and textures. I think it'll be fun for her :)

Thank you. I'm not expecting anything to come from it. Obviously I would be disappointed but I'm glad I've bitten the bullet and applied anyway. My granny always said "what's for you won't go past you" and if I did end up getting it then it would be much better in terms of hours and set days etc, so we'll just see what happens :)


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Luna.....I absolutely love your new avatar....possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen. The look on his little face is just adorable :cloud9:

Aww, thanks, Kit! :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi all hope you all have lovely plans for this evening ,sorry not been on had trouble with lee"s car again long story will tell when net is on !! And last night I went to darts and got pissed haha!!! Felt like death today lol!!! Sezi love those clothes and Trin your bump is tori-lish-ious!!!

Bookends B are magnifico I would like some for nates room do you take orders ?? Wink wink nudge nudge!!!


I can't catch up as will take an age but we have just had an indian and are getting ready to watch a film with Reece 'paul' about an alian ,,!!

I hope all are well and babies are sleeping ready to wake to new fantastic year tomoRrow nuv you all 

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE TURTS xx[/COLOR]


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Hayley! :hugs: I feel like I've been neglecting you! I hope things are going well for you in your new house! :hugs:

DH and I watch Paul the other night - sooo funny!! Loved it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

My head is exploding and I've had no sleep but I have to say, Kit, your new avatar is GORGEOUS. 

Trin, I love your purchases.


----------



## addie25

B I love the owls!!!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Monkey ! I could cry with jealousy at what you make !!!!

Happy NYE everyone -


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I can't believe you're 18 weeks!!


----------



## addie25

These are just the cutest things I have ever seen in my life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie I can't believe you're 18 weeks!!

I knowwww!! It's going so fast!!!!!!! And you have a banana!! I feel like you just got pregnant yesterday!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

wowzer I did the right thing buying the travel system early. I got it for £399 in kiddicare - they've put it up to £589 now. Feeling smug


----------



## addie25

Wow awesome!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> JAY I have missed you loads. I'm still really sorry you're going through everything but I really do think you are destined for wonderful things and a wonderful OH.

I have missed you all too. Just all this stuff has thrust me sofas from TTC I can't believe it! I have felt the love the past couple of days :) :hi: :hi:


----------



## Sarachka

I want to book a flight to the USA just so I can baby shop in Walmart and Target. Yeah, I'm a classy one! I just looooooooove Carter's stuff though and you can get the odd item in TK Maxx but not really.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi that's pants :nope:
> 
> B I tink you are right such a minefield but how you were brought up plays a part I know helpful boys that wash and wash up (though I don't think that's the only thing that constitutes a problem) but they are boys that were brought up by single women. I have a multitude of prOblems with Adam and I do believe a lot stem from the fact that his dad has no respect for his mum. They're always winding her up and I heard them say to her, 'I've seen people die with less fuss' AND SHE HAD CANCER. However his dad was a bit like yours and I honestly believe he's misunderstood his own parents connections. He labours under a delusion that they don't talk EVER. I'm at the point where for Adam to change and avoid a fate of being alone forever that his dad needs to step in. He's the only one that can sort it.
> 
> I agree Jaynie that your own experience very much colours your view of the world and then sometimes history repeats itself. I don't wish to analyse or amateur psychology you, but perhaps your experience is why you've put up with your situation for so long? If there had been a steady, loyal, loving, respectful father figure in your life, do you think you may have given Adam his marching orders long before now? Perhaps with that kind of example, you wouldn't even contemplate putting up with everything you have..you know, demand to be treated as you deserve?Click to expand...

I don't mind... I think it's true that I've been affected, my sister knows this. For ages I thought all blokes were like this and that other women who had successful marriages must've been patient. I do think some of my woes also stem from this, but it's not fair to ask my mum to be patient with adultery! I think a Dad would have told me long ago to get rid! Siiigh!


----------



## Sarachka

sooo it's Muslim tradition to shave a baby's head when they're a few days or weeks old. This idea doesn't exactly thrill me and I'd *never chose * to do it, but if it's going to cause OH moral distress not to do it, then she can always wear hats, right?!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> sooo it's Muslim tradition to shave a baby's head when they're a few days or weeks old. This idea doesn't exactly thrill me and I'd *never chose * to do it, but if it's going to cause OH moral distress not to do it, then she can always wear hats, right?!

Babies generally loose hair anyway after they are born (if they are born with hair) And yes, hats will look adorable!!


----------



## addie25

Lets try this post again.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sez I think she'll be fine done at the right time it would be no different most babies I've known have gone bald after a couple of weeks anyway and then started growing back. It's just I don't know if I could reconcile it. Is it going to cause you distress to do it?


----------



## addie25

I can not wait for the new year!!! I want to meet my little girls!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sez I think she'll be fine done at the right time it would be no different most babies I've known have gone bald after a couple of weeks anyway and then started growing back. It's just I don't know if I could reconcile it. Is it going to cause you distress to do it?

No, it's not going to hurt her, it will be done with an electric razor. The shaved hair is then weighed and the weight converted to money is given to charity. My reasons for not wanting it are purely cosmetic which is a bit shallow.


----------



## addie25

I wish everyone a happy and healthy New Year!!!! I wish for all the preggy turtles to have healthy pregnancies and healthy babies. I wish for all the TTC turtles to have their BFP. And I wish for all the turtle babies to be happy and healthy. HAPPY 2012 MY FRIENDS.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> sooo it's Muslim tradition to shave a baby's head when they're a few days or weeks old. This idea doesn't exactly thrill me and I'd *never chose * to do it, but if it's going to cause OH moral distress not to do it, then she can always wear hats, right?!

Oooo, that's a tricky one, or it would be for me, and not so much because of aesthetics, but just because it seems.....harsh? I'm not sure if that's the right word. I know there's no pain involved, it's just a thing that, like you, wouldn't sit at all comfortably with me.To be fair though, many babies are bald when they're born and have no hair to speak of for some months, maybe Elina will be like this and it won't make much difference?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi that's pants :nope:
> 
> B I tink you are right such a minefield but how you were brought up plays a part I know helpful boys that wash and wash up (though I don't think that's the only thing that constitutes a problem) but they are boys that were brought up by single women. I have a multitude of prOblems with Adam and I do believe a lot stem from the fact that his dad has no respect for his mum. They're always winding her up and I heard them say to her, 'I've seen people die with less fuss' AND SHE HAD CANCER. However his dad was a bit like yours and I honestly believe he's misunderstood his own parents connections. He labours under a delusion that they don't talk EVER. I'm at the point where for Adam to change and avoid a fate of being alone forever that his dad needs to step in. He's the only one that can sort it.
> 
> I agree Jaynie that your own experience very much colours your view of the world and then sometimes history repeats itself. I don't wish to analyse or amateur psychology you, but perhaps your experience is why you've put up with your situation for so long? If there had been a steady, loyal, loving, respectful father figure in your life, do you think you may have given Adam his marching orders long before now? Perhaps with that kind of example, you wouldn't even contemplate putting up with everything you have..you know, demand to be treated as you deserve?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind... I think it's true that I've been affected, my sister knows this. For ages I thought all blokes were like this and that other women who had successful marriages must've been patient. I do think some of my woes also stem from this, but it's not fair to ask my mum to be patient with adultery! I think a Dad would have told me long ago to get rid! Siiigh!Click to expand...

God no, adultery is a deal breaker for me. If OH ever strayed, that would be it as I'd know I'd never look at him the same way and he'd no longer be my rock. Complete trust is a rare commodity. 
Do you feel as if it's now just a matter of time with Adam? Now he knows how you feel and everything?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi that's pants :nope:
> 
> B I tink you are right such a minefield but how you were brought up plays a part I know helpful boys that wash and wash up (though I don't think that's the only thing that constitutes a problem) but they are boys that were brought up by single women. I have a multitude of prOblems with Adam and I do believe a lot stem from the fact that his dad has no respect for his mum. They're always winding her up and I heard them say to her, 'I've seen people die with less fuss' AND SHE HAD CANCER. However his dad was a bit like yours and I honestly believe he's misunderstood his own parents connections. He labours under a delusion that they don't talk EVER. I'm at the point where for Adam to change and avoid a fate of being alone forever that his dad needs to step in. He's the only one that can sort it.
> 
> I agree Jaynie that your own experience very much colours your view of the world and then sometimes history repeats itself. I don't wish to analyse or amateur psychology you, but perhaps your experience is why you've put up with your situation for so long? If there had been a steady, loyal, loving, respectful father figure in your life, do you think you may have given Adam his marching orders long before now? Perhaps with that kind of example, you wouldn't even contemplate putting up with everything you have..you know, demand to be treated as you deserve?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind... I think it's true that I've been affected, my sister knows this. For ages I thought all blokes were like this and that other women who had successful marriages must've been patient. I do think some of my woes also stem from this, but it's not fair to ask my mum to be patient with adultery! I think a Dad would have told me long ago to get rid! Siiigh!Click to expand...
> 
> God no, adultery is a deal breaker for me. If OH ever strayed, that would be it as I'd know I'd never look at him the same way and he'd no longer be my rock. Complete trust is a rare commodity.
> Do you feel as if it's now just a matter of time with Adam? Now he knows how you feel and everything?Click to expand...

What did I miss? Who committed adultery??
I do agree that how you were raised plays a part. I also believe that as an adult you choose to repeat the same behaviors you saw or change what you saw for your own life.


----------



## TrinityMom

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSzbzBwgzhSyjldBvgYHjnV3vGV1NPDGObgnWJD0L3c29jM12dgtrkMMbEFNQ
Nuv you all big time!!!:kiss:


----------



## addie25

Time for dinner!!


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi all hope you all have lovely plans for this evening ,sorry not been on had trouble with lee"s car again long story will tell when net is on !! And last night I went to darts and got pissed haha!!! Felt like death today lol!!! Sezi love those clothes and Trin your bump is tori-lish-ious!!!
> 
> Bookends B are magnifico I would like some for nates room do you take orders ?? Wink wink nudge nudge!!!
> 
> 
> I can't catch up as will take an age but we have just had an indian and are getting ready to watch a film with Reece 'paul' about an alian ,,!!
> 
> I hope all are well and babies are sleeping ready to wake to new fantastic year tomoRrow nuv you all
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE TURTS xx[/COLOR]

We watched Paul tonight too!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Trin!! Happy New Year again...having a good time? (minus the fireworks)


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Hey Trin!! Happy New Year again...having a good time? (minus the fireworks)

I made it til midnight :happydance: Rather impressed with myself! The fireworks are horrific. Poor cats are climbing the cage and 2 of the dogs are desperate :nope: Hope everyone finishes burning their money soon

NIght all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> We watched Paul tonight too!

Wasn't it hilarious????:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Well done Trin! Happy new year :)

Kit I do sometimes think this, that it's a matter of time. I've come to dislike things that are inherent if you know what I mean. I get so mad at him and he mustn't be aware, but I have told him! It's complicated isn't it?! It makes me sadder and sadder but at some point yes, I think I may snap. He knows how I feel, yet he manages to piss me off daily! :dohh: and I nearly always think... Just do it! Bite the bullet!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh :howdy: Trin happy new year (again)

Addie no one has been adulterous, just we are talking about my Dad and how it may or may not have affected my judgment. Clearly it does, I need to stress there are some fantastic aspects to this. I have such a good relationship with my mum and nana and Aunty and uncle and co. it's awesome :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://c.universalscraps.com/files/fr/bonne.annee/bonne_annee_039.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my...I'm so tired but it's nearly midnight, so I'll stay up. We're going to see the New Year in with my sis, BIL and niece on the webcam :happydance: And I've got the champers on ice :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Happy New Year my darlings! May 2012 be full of wonder and joy and bicycles and beautiful homemade things and nice food for one and all of you *

:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh is in bed, he made it 'til midnight though :haha: I love your new avatars Kit and Luna! 

Nighty night all :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Great things that happened in 2011 for me, in chronological order:

My wedding
My long bike ride trail
My sticky BFP

:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

firstbaby25 said:


> Oooh :howdy: Trin happy new year (again)
> 
> Addie no one has been adulterous, just we are talking about my Dad and how it may or may not have affected my judgment. Clearly it does, I need to stress there are some fantastic aspects to this. I have such a good relationship with my mum and nana and Aunty and uncle and co. it's awesome :cloud9:

OOOOO OK. Yes what you see growing up does influence you as an adult. It's so nice you are so close with your family :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

The go slow has started so I will bid you good evening and.....

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! 

_May 2012 be the year where everything goes right for you, you're happy like you've never been before and everyone has peace in their hearts._

I love you all dearly, I'm so glad to know you all and I wish you all the best.

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Happy new year ladies :hugs:

Thanks for sharing 2011 

May 2012 be happy and joyful and just lovely for all of you :kiss:

I'm probably not going to last long after midnight. I may read and then sleep :) rediscovering books at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Very happy new year to all my turtle friends.
Love you all :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Happy new year uk turts!!!!


----------



## poas

Happy new year! Good night x


----------



## addie25

18 week belly!!

(Again, a sideways picture. Not sure why that happens.)


----------



## newbie_ttc

:shock: look at u addie! Now that's a beautiful bump and I really like that dress too!


----------



## addie25

The is newbie it's actually a shirt but sideways it does look like a dress :thumbup: look at ur blueberry!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

Happy new year! May your 2012 be full of happiness and good health x


----------



## Essie

Wow Addie gorgeous bump. Can't believe you're nearly halfway there.


----------



## poas

Esme,Harris and I seem to have overnight developed the flu :( not a very happy first day of the year, but I am very grateful for my lot in life, flu or not  sofa day it is!


----------



## LunaLady

Gorgeous bump, Addie!! Love it!! Can't believe you're 18 weeks! Amazing! :dance:

Can't wait to see your girls!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Newbie!!! You preggers, you! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Happy New Year Lunes, we finally joined the rest of the turtles... In about 15 mins :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hellooooooo everyone! It's 2012!! :happydance:

Any turtle hangovers? Not here although I am pooped as we stayed up to see the New Year in which is an extremely late night for me and then Cara woke up and screamed her head off at 1.30am :wacko: It took over half an hour to settle her back down..must have been a bad dream poor love.

Sooooo, resolutions anyone??

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> :shock: look at u addie! Now that's a beautiful bump and I really like that dress too!

OMG Newbster! You have a blueberry already!!!!! Hope you had a lovely New Year :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Helloooooo 2012!

We were friends in 2010, 2011 and now 2012, I nuv you all soooooo much!


----------



## Sarachka

Look I'm a papaya!!


----------



## new mummy2010

LunaLady said:


> Hi Hayley! :hugs: I feel like I've been neglecting you! I hope things are going well for you in your new house! :hugs:
> 
> DH and I watch Paul the other night - sooo funny!! Loved it. :thumbup:

Hi lunes no your not neglecting me silly I see your inputs intoi my moans and groans lol

Yes paul was ace we we're all rofl!!!

How is Rhyko? I bet he doesn't fit in the clothes I sent now hey? I will promise to send some more bits once everything returns back to normal and it hopefully will be "house picture day" on tuesday !!xx


----------



## newbie_ttc

2012 baby! :happydance: it's going to be a big year, eh? Turtle babies will be turning one. And we will get to meet 8! new babies! :D i'm also curious to see how many bfps we see this year :winkwink:

Happy papaya day sezi! :dance:

Lissy I hope u guys feel better real soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Only a few days until your scan Newbs!! How are you feeling?


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Only a few days until your scan Newbs!! How are you feeling?

:happydance: I know! Hurry up and get here already Tuesday. I am sooooo nervous about it, I just hope everything is ok. I feel fine most days, but last week I started feeling slightly nauseous off and on last week. And some days I am really tired but other than that i'm good.


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy 2012 luvvers !!!

Can't wait to be online proper I miss u all lots xx

Hope your all well and have had fabbo nights and days


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hayley!! Thank u so much for the christmas card!! I got the other day in the mail along with something from trin and b... It was like christmas all over again! :haha: u really have lovely handwriting doll! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

When is your scan Newbs


----------



## addie25

Sarah yay for papaya day!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I am exhausted!!! Never staying up that late again!!! Butttt had a fun night. Today is going to be a relaxing day. DH has to help his mom with something quickly. I can't go bc his dad is sick and I don't want to risk getting sick. But after that it's DH and all I day :happydance::happydance: and he is off from work tomorrow as well!!!!!! I am in love with those outfits I got yesterday its like doll clothes!!!!! Anyone see them a few pages back?? After the girls wear them I am saving them bc they r 2 lovely and maybe they will want their daughters to wear them later on.


----------



## Sarachka

I think I'm going to cop out and buy the bedding. I am still unsure about the bumpers and the main feature of my home-made bedding was going to be the bumper. I don't think there's much point going to the effort if they're not going to be part of it. I think I'll get this set:

https://www.bz1-img.com/images_customers/07/51/15692990_112873_full.jpg

I found it at a very reasonable price on eBay


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Sarah yay for papaya day!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am exhausted!!! Never staying up that late again!!! Butttt had a fun night. Today is going to be a relaxing day. DH has to help his mom with something quickly. I can't go bc his dad is sick and I don't want to risk getting sick. But after that it's DH and all I day :happydance::happydance: and he is off from work tomorrow as well!!!!!! I am in love with those outfits I got yesterday its like doll clothes!!!!! Anyone see them a few pages back?? After the girls wear them I am saving them bc they r 2 lovely and maybe they will want their daughters to wear them later on.

I saw them! very heirloom looking. I also googled the store and woooo Addie, big spender - they're not cheap! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sarah I loveeeeee the bedding!!!! Is so lovely :happydance::happydance: I say go with this set.

Yea they are expensive but it's outfits we will put them in for their announcements ( I also didnt pay for them DH mom was nice enough 2 :thumbup:) but they look like the kind of dresses and outfits I had as a baby so how do u pass them up!!! My mom always had me dressed like a doll.


----------



## Sarachka

UK ladies, where is good to shop for baby clothes online? So far I've covered:

M & S
John Lewis
BHS
Next
H & M
Pumpkin Patch
Asda
Tesco
Peacocks

I'm an addict!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening Gremlins!

Just made my boy a bib, I'll post pic alongside New Year Pot in a mo :happydance:

Nice lazy day, just a walk in the forest this morning and then knitting and playing with munchkin and a quick bib this afternoon.

Shameful statistic for you- this is only the second time in my adult life I've not been hungover on New Year's Day, and the last time was when I was about to outsqueeze Holly! She's 2yrs old the day after tomorrow, she's going to fall off the end of her ticker!!!!

Sarachka congrats on The Papaya :happydance: and I can see you're tempted to buy the bedding! It looks very nice. You can always make her bedding for her big bed in a couple of years time anyway. Like I've made Holly's quilt but I bought her baby bedding.


----------



## HollyMonkey

22 week potto picco:happydance: A belly full of Henry:happydance: I had my tights rolled down for comfort, hence the lumps round my hips!!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Well that little daughter of mine is a bad influence on me. This was today's loot
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5cd80ca1.jpg
> 
> Off to Toys R Us in a bit to check out that dark wood cot and changer.

Sezi did you go look at the cot? What do you think of it in real life?




Sarachka said:


> UK ladies, where is good to shop for baby clothes online? So far I've covered:
> 
> M & S
> John Lewis
> BHS
> Next
> H & M
> Pumpkin Patch
> Asda
> Tesco
> Peacocks
> 
> I'm an addict!

I like verdabrute (not sure how to spell)
Rocha little rocha by john rocha at debenhams

Moonsoon will have gorge dresses for this time next year when she is a bigger girly I bet


----------



## HollyMonkey

Front of bib, reverse of bib, bib testing on an orangutang :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2









016.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you have a Rocha and a Monsoon item or 2 coming your way soon- things my mum got for Holly from the UK :thumbup:

Vertbaudet Hayley? My local store!


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Well that little daughter of mine is a bad influence on me. This was today's loot
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5cd80ca1.jpg
> 
> Off to Toys R Us in a bit to check out that dark wood cot and changer.
> 
> Sezi did you go look at the cot? What do you think of it in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> UK ladies, where is good to shop for baby clothes online? So far I've covered:
> 
> M & S
> John Lewis
> BHS
> Next
> H & M
> Pumpkin Patch
> Asda
> Tesco
> Peacocks
> 
> I'm an addict!Click to expand...
> 
> I like verdabrute (not sure how to spell)
> Rocha little rocha by john rocha at debenhams
> 
> Moonsoon will have gorge dresses for this time next year when she is a bigger girly I betClick to expand...

Yes the cot was GORGEOUS and I deffo want it but they're sold out of the changing unit!! They said hopefully next week they'll have more, the bank holidays have ran all the stock down without deliveries.


----------



## TrinityMom

Planning my baby shower...or 'Welcome Tori to the Tribe' party....it's whole families, not just women, and we're having a veggie lunch and the kids can swim etc. 

We took the boys to watch Tin Tin. While I really like the styling of Tin Tin I have never been a huge fan so I found it really long and a bit self-indulgent. But Ch'ien is a huge Tin Tin fan and he loved it. Then we went to an italian family restaurant where the kids eat free on Sundays :thumbup: Now I'm ready for bed...don't think that's going to happen tho

My migraine has not completely gone :nope:


----------



## new mummy2010

Lovely Henry pot. B!! Really coming along nicely now

Well I need 'highchair' reviews ,recommendations or opinions please ladies as now we are full blown weaning we need a proper highchair as its difficult in bouncer or bumbo


Essie -did you try lyra with anything today ?

I can't bluddy wait for tuesday to be online on laptop


----------



## addie25

B love the bibs and your bump is just lovely. Such a perfect boy bump!!!

Sarah such cute outfits!! It's so hard not to shop when there's so many cute outfits out there!!


----------



## addie25

Trin when are you having your baby shower?


----------



## new mummy2010

Lovely Henry pot. B!! Really coming along nicely now

Well I need 'highchair' reviews ,recommendations or opinions please ladies as now we are full blown weaning we need a proper highchair as its difficult in bouncer or bumbo


Essie -did you try lyra with anything today ?

I can't bluddy wait for tuesday to be online on laptop


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I got a reclining high chair so Holly could go in it early (I like to rush things :haha:) and it's a BébéConfort one and is tops (comfy, safe, attractive, folds away small, wheels so I could put it on the patio easily in the summer etc) BUT I made the BIG MISTAKE of getting a white cushion (it's pearly white with a green giraffe and I was seduced!) and white straps, which come the first carrot purée or spinach or bolognaise were all green and orange and really hard to keep clean. In the summer the sun would bleach it a bit but in winter it just looked scummy. SO DON'T GET ANYTHING WHITE LIKE I DID!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Trin when are you having your baby shower?

It's on 4th Feb so guaranteed to be scorching!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Lovely Henry pot. B!! Really coming along nicely now
> 
> Well I need 'highchair' reviews ,recommendations or opinions please ladies as now we are full blown weaning we need a proper highchair as its difficult in bouncer or bumbo
> 
> 
> Essie -did you try lyra with anything today ?
> 
> I can't bluddy wait for tuesday to be online on laptop

She had some steamed pear, which I mashed up a bit. She was grabbing the spoon and shovelling it in :haha: so I think she enjoyed it. 

We have a mothercare highchair that my auntie bought us but I wouldn't recommend it. The tray isn't removable and I think it'll be really hard to get Lyra in and out when she's bigger.


----------



## Essie

Sarah, I like Baby Baker at Debenhams and Mamas and Papas. 

B lovely bump. 

Addie i love all the little outfits you've posted pics of. There are twin girls that go to my baby group and they always have the nicest clothes.


----------



## addie25

Graco® Blossom 4-in-1 High Chair Seating System is the one I am getting. I love it!!!!!


----------



## addie25

https://www.buybuybaby.com/regProduct.asp?WRN=-213601297&sku=17764730&

High chair


----------



## Essie

I mentioned before that we were turning our conservatory into a playroom for Lyra. It's brick walls so will be a head-banging hazard once she's mobile. My plan is to get some fabric/vinyl and make some wooden frames and stuff them with padding so if she bangs into them it's soft. 

I only have 11 weeks before in back at work :cry: so I need to get started on it really.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah that's sweet, one of DH's friends just congratulated us about baby being a boy and said in French they say it's 'le choix du Roi' - the choice of kings- to have one of each gender :smug: It's funny because when I was ttcing I always imagined another girl, Emily of course, I guess since I had a girl already so couldn't imagine otherwise, but now I feel I may have been a bit disappointed had it turned out a girl, the thought that I would never have a son in my life. Oh my I feel all weepy with happiness again, it's terrible! He's booting me in the tum at the moment too, which makes it worse! I bet he's the cutest little bubs too :kiss:

My parents are chuffed because they have 3 granddaughters and just the one grandson, so are looking forward to another little Joshua. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Babies are really growing I think. I have never been so hungry. I can just eat and eat all day long and never really feel satisfied. I ate 45 min ago went to the store came home and I was so dizzy and feeling so sick and I ate and I felt better. Does that sound normal to u 2 get so dizzy and sick bc u didn't eat in 45 min?? I think staying up that late last night was 2 much for me my body is very tired, I don't feel great. Day of rest for sure.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie your bump is looking fab!! I'm sure carrying twins is a big strain on the body, so lots of rest and healthy food and lots of water sounds the best thing if you're feeling tired :hugs: I can't believe how massively quickly our pregnancies are passing, it's MAD!


----------



## addie25

I know time is flying. I hope it keeps flying by fast, I want my girls here with me!! COME ON MAY GET HERE QUICKLY!!


----------



## new mummy2010

How expensive was that B?


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely Henry pot. B!! Really coming along nicely now
> 
> Well I need 'highchair' reviews ,recommendations or opinions please ladies as now we are full blown weaning we need a proper highchair as its difficult in bouncer or bumbo
> 
> 
> Essie -did you try lyra with anything today ?
> 
> I can't bluddy wait for tuesday to be online on laptop
> 
> She had some steamed pear, which I mashed up a bit. She was grabbing the spoon and shovelling it in :haha: so I think she enjoyed it.
> 
> We have a mothercare highchair that my auntie bought us but I wouldn't recommend it. The tray isn't removable and I think it'll be really hard to get Lyra in and out when she's bigger.Click to expand...

That's so exciting! She obviously was really ready! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TOMORROW AFTERNOON MY NURSERY FURNITURE IS BEING DELIVERED!!!!

A total cost of 90&#8364; for our 2nd hand furniture :haha: For a capacious wardrobe and an AMAZING chest with hundreds of drawers in it that I'll be converting to a changing table-lots of fun fun fun refurbishment and painting for me to do, I'm very excited!!:wohoo: The BBM girls only have seen pics of the goodies so I'll post some tomorrow when they arrive since I no longer have pics on my phone


----------



## Sarachka

Addie - what's the latest with names for your twincesses?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really can't remember Hayley, quite pricey but I got it from an internet site for cheaper than in the stores. (It has a removable tray!!) And you can regulate the height. It's not small though- just sometimes I wanted one of those ickle wooden ones that don't take up any space, depends how big your kitchen is!! I'm really happy to be using it again though, and wouldn't swap it for anything else, since they can go in it so young because of the reclining feature which was really useful when I was cooking and stuff to have a happy baby simply entertained by watching me bustle about at grown up height beside me


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TOMORROW AFTERNOON MY NURSERY FURNITURE IS BEING DELIVERED!!!!
> 
> A total cost of 90 for our 2nd hand furniture :haha: For a capacious wardrobe and an AMAZING chest with hundreds of drawers in it that I'll be converting to a changing table-lots of fun fun fun refurbishment and painting for me to do, I'm very excited!!:wohoo: The BBM girls only have seen pics of the goodies so I'll post some tomorrow when they arrive since I no longer have pics on my phone

And then I shall not talk to you because I am SOOOOOOOOO jealous of that chest of drawers :sulk:


----------



## TrinityMom

Turtle moms who have the baby swings, are they worth the money? They are really pricey but they look SO useful, but I wondered if they are once baby is a bit bigger and not in the sleepy newborn phase? I know they have a tray. Can they be used as a feeding chair?


----------



## HollyMonkey

That looks like a super high chair Addie :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Aww essie she sounds like nate is he adores banana for brekkie and has had a bit of mashed up sunday dinner :) he is so funny with fruits though we tried mango over christmas his face was a picture


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the exact one I have

https://images04.olx.fr/ui/4/82/23/72877923_3-HOUSSE-DE-RECHANGE-CHAISE-HAUTE-OMEGA-BEBE-CONFORT-NEUF-differents-coloris-Articles-pour-Bebes-Enfants.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> This is the exact one I have
> 
> https://images04.olx.fr/ui/4/82/23/72877923_3-HOUSSE-DE-RECHANGE-CHAISE-HAUTE-OMEGA-BEBE-CONFORT-NEUF-differents-coloris-Articles-pour-Bebes-Enfants.jpg

Oooh I can see why the pearlyness of it seduced you :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Aww essie she sounds like nate is he adores banana for brekkie and has had a bit of mashed up sunday dinner :) he is so funny with fruits though we tried mango over christmas his face was a picture

I love seeing her face when she tastes something new. We gave her a bit Of carrot last week to suck and she looked disgusted. Glad Nate is enjoying his noms too. It's exciting watching them try things for the first time.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> I really can't remember Hayley, quite pricey but I got it from an internet site for cheaper than in the stores. (It has a removable tray!!) And you can regulate the height. It's not small though- just sometimes I wanted one of those ickle wooden ones that don't take up any space, depends how big your kitchen is!! I'm really happy to be using it again though, and wouldn't swap it for anything else, since they can go in it so young because of the reclining feature which was really useful when I was cooking and stuff to have a happy baby simply entertained by watching me bustle about at grown up height beside me

I will defo check it out once online properly thanks B ,essie we had a cheap motherccare one for Reece like 30 quid and it was pants he used to get his legs stuck badly when he was bigger


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I really can't remember Hayley, quite pricey but I got it from an internet site for cheaper than in the stores. (It has a removable tray!!) And you can regulate the height. It's not small though- just sometimes I wanted one of those ickle wooden ones that don't take up any space, depends how big your kitchen is!! I'm really happy to be using it again though, and wouldn't swap it for anything else, since they can go in it so young because of the reclining feature which was really useful when I was cooking and stuff to have a happy baby simply entertained by watching me bustle about at grown up height beside me
> 
> I will defo check it out once online properly thanks B ,essie we had a cheap motherccare one for Reece like 30 quid and it was pants he used to get his legs stuck badly when he was biggerClick to expand...

That's what i think will happen with this one. I was grateful for the gift but wish they'd asked us so we could choose one ourselves. Now we are probably going to have to go and buy another one anyway. Think we will end up leaving this one at my mums for occasional use.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> TOMORROW AFTERNOON MY NURSERY FURNITURE IS BEING DELIVERED!!!!
> 
> A total cost of 90 for our 2nd hand furniture :haha: For a capacious wardrobe and an AMAZING chest with hundreds of drawers in it that I'll be converting to a changing table-lots of fun fun fun refurbishment and painting for me to do, I'm very excited!!:wohoo: The BBM girls only have seen pics of the goodies so I'll post some tomorrow when they arrive since I no longer have pics on my phone
> 
> And then I shall not talk to you because I am SOOOOOOOOO jealous of that chest of drawers :sulk:Click to expand...

I'm almost jealous of myself it's so cool! 

I'd love it in my studio, now if that isn't love for you, letting Henry have it!!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is the exact one I have
> 
> https://images04.olx.fr/ui/4/82/23/72877923_3-HOUSSE-DE-RECHANGE-CHAISE-HAUTE-OMEGA-BEBE-CONFORT-NEUF-differents-coloris-Articles-pour-Bebes-Enfants.jpg
> 
> Oooh I can see why the pearlyness of it seduced you :cloud9:Click to expand...

It's lovely, it just doesn't marry with bolognaise sauce very well! I'll clean it up well for Henry and only feed him white food:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie you could make knitted wallpaper for your playroom :haha:


----------



## poas

Trin esme has a swing like this https://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/330662529784?clk_rvr_id=303651842020 and it's really good still, it has lights and music and dangly bits which on one setting set off the music and lights to encourage hand to eye x


----------



## mummyApril

happy new years day everyone, i hope you all have a lovely day, today for me is sad, 9 years ago i lost my bestfriend, and i cant even have a baileys for her (which we both loved) cos im allergic :/

anyway hope everyone is good! 
my new years resolutions will be eating healthier, sort out my house/bills, and be more organised and less forgetful haha, and be a better mum than the last year :)


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley! :hugs: I feel like I've been neglecting you! I hope things are going well for you in your new house! :hugs:
> 
> DH and I watch Paul the other night - sooo funny!! Loved it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi lunes no your not neglecting me silly I see your inputs intoi my moans and groans lol
> 
> Yes paul was ace we we're all rofl!!!
> 
> How is Rhyko? I bet he doesn't fit in the clothes I sent now hey? I will promise to send some more bits once everything returns back to normal and it hopefully will be "house picture day" on tuesday !!xxClick to expand...

:hugs: You are a real saint Hayley! Here you are busy with your new house and darts obsessed OH and you're worried about little Rhyko and sending him some more clothes! :hugs:
Don't worry about us - it is costly to post stuff and Rhyko is almost into his next size - of which I have lots of clothes. I jusr didn't have enough little stuff because i kept getting told he was going to be a biggun :haha:
I hope everyone in your house is feeling better now!
:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

How is it only 7:20pm!? I'm knaaaaackered


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie - what's the latest with names for your twincesses?

We still don't have names :shrug::dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not making any new year resolutions this year because just keeping my blood sugars below 120 is a full time job at the mo so I'm being kind to myself.:awww:

My dog however is going to stop opening the kitchen bin at night, stop peeing in secret corners of the house, and not bark when we prepare to go for walkies, I've just told him that those are his resolutions to respect :sulk:


----------



## TrinityMom

I wonder if I tell Dharma pooface is sticking to those resolutions she will too :shrug: Worth a try

Watched Gulliver's travels on tv with the boys :thumbup: I love Jack Black...since school of Rock I have nuvved him

Just drank 1.5L of water and I still have bloody leucocytes in my urine :nope: Not happy!

Now, I am off to bed...did not cope well with such a late night and back to work on Tuesday - and it will be til after 6pm so better rest while I can

Nighty night nuvs
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night Trin :) happy new years day! I want to watch Gullivers Travels as I too love Jack Black AND tenacious D :thumbup:

Just watching Harry Potter. :cloud9:

Luna my mum said I've had no parcels and no tickets but it could be really late... Here's to hoping. 

Lissy yours should be with you soon. I gave it to someone else to post and they forgot so I did it the other day. Was a nightmare really :dohh: 

My resolutions are: healthier eating, happiness, exercise and smoking (quit)...


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie you could make knitted wallpaper for your playroom :haha:

After my disastrous hat attempt I have put down my knitting needles. Perhaps if I tried to knit wallpaper it might end up as a jumper or something :-k and the speed I knit at I'd be waving her off to school by the time I'd knitted enough :haha:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm not making any new year resolutions this year because just keeping my blood sugars below 120 is a full time job at the mo so I'm being kind to myself.:awww:
> 
> My dog however is going to stop opening the kitchen bin at night,* stop peeing in secret corners of the house*, and not bark when we prepare to go for walkies, I've just told him that those are his resolutions to respect :sulk:

That is my cats resolution too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Hope you've all had a lovely New Year's day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Lovely Henry pot. B!! Really coming along nicely now
> 
> Well I need 'highchair' reviews ,recommendations or opinions please ladies as now we are full blown weaning we need a proper highchair as its difficult in bouncer or bumbo
> 
> 
> Essie -did you try lyra with anything today ?
> 
> I can't bluddy wait for tuesday to be online on laptop

I'm afraid I'm going down a different route for high chair options...I want to do things slightly differently in that in a few more weeks when Cara will be eating at roughly the same times as us, she will be sitting at our table with us. I want her to be right there with us from the word go in a special chair which accommodates this. It's pricey but the chair itself lasts forever as it adjusts and grows as your child grows so in my opinion, it easily pays for itself.

Until then, she's in the bumbo up on the kitchen counter :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Trin when are you having your baby shower?
> 
> It's on 4th Feb so guaranteed to be scorching!Click to expand...

Scorching on Feb 4th :haha: Bizarre!!!! We'll all be :cold:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany and addie.... you're looking amazing ladies with your increasing bumpage....just beautiful x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Good evening everyone, had a great day at OHs mums had dinner there too, had a drink last night didn't get to sleep till 2 didn't wake till 11 :blush: had a fab night with the family and terrorized OH a little more with the madder half of my bunch :haha: Hope you all had good days :)

Lovely high chair B

Gorgeous clothes Addie :)

Nice steal there sarachka :D awesome you got it at the low price :D


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I'd like Elina to be with us at meal times too. Alas we do not have regular meals and we don't eat at the table. Tramps!! If we did though, I'd have her there too


----------



## poas

Kit that is our plan too, I have seen a nice Wooden set that sort of folds different ways and ends as a little chair and desk,which are you getting? Oh's parents are buying it as it will last forev
er so is a nice gift from grandpatents x


----------



## poas

this tablet keeps changing what I write!


----------



## kit_cat

:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I really can't remember Hayley, quite pricey but I got it from an internet site for cheaper than in the stores. (It has a removable tray!!) And you can regulate the height. It's not small though- just sometimes I wanted one of those ickle wooden ones that don't take up any space, depends how big your kitchen is!! I'm really happy to be using it again though, and wouldn't swap it for anything else, since they can go in it so young because of the reclining feature which was really useful when I was cooking and stuff to have a happy baby simply entertained by watching me bustle about at grown up height beside me
> 
> I will defo check it out once online properly thanks B ,essie we had a cheap motherccare one for Reece like 30 quid and it was pants he used to get his legs stuck badly when he was biggerClick to expand...
> 
> That's what i think will happen with this one. I was grateful for the gift but wish they'd asked us so we could choose one ourselves. Now we are probably going to have to go and buy another one anyway. Think we will end up leaving this one at my mums for occasional use.Click to expand...


Sounds like a plan !! I hate it when people do that ......just buy stuff without your input I always try to act grateful but sometimes I just let my dissapointment show which gets me into trouble and am renouned as a bit of an"ungrateful cow" but they should ask right!?




HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is the exact one I have
> 
> https://images04.olx.fr/ui/4/82/23/72877923_3-HOUSSE-DE-RECHANGE-CHAISE-HAUTE-OMEGA-BEBE-CONFORT-NEUF-differents-coloris-Articles-pour-Bebes-Enfants.jpg
> 
> Oooh I can see why the pearlyness of it seduced you :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> It's lovely, it just doesn't marry with bolognaise sauce very well! I'll clean it up well for Henry and only feed him white food:haha:Click to expand...


Hehe white food !! It looks like it would wiope clean real easy ? I gurss not B lol!! Loving poofaces reso's do you think he will keep to them?




LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley! :hugs: I feel like I've been neglecting you! I hope things are going well for you in your new house! :hugs:
> 
> DH and I watch Paul the other night - sooo funny!! Loved it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi lunes no your not neglecting me silly I see your inputs intoi my moans and groans lol
> 
> Yes paul was ace we we're all rofl!!!
> 
> How is Rhyko? I bet he doesn't fit in the clothes I sent now hey? I will promise to send some more bits once everything returns back to normal and it hopefully will be "house picture day" on tuesday !!xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You are a real saint Hayley! Here you are busy with your new house and darts obsessed OH and you're worried about little Rhyko and sending him some more clothes! :hugs:
> Don't worry about us - it is costly to post stuff and Rhyko is almost into his next size - of which I have lots of clothes. I jusr didn't have enough little stuff because i kept getting told he was going to be a biggun :haha:
> I hope everyone in your house is feeling better now!
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...


No don't be silly I will only send a few cool things I have which would be wasteful just to bag up if you get me !! What size is the lilltle guy rocking now? Loving the pics on facebook sweet boy he looks so happy and so do you + OH
Does he sleep well now ? And is the boobie juice still flowing good!!?



kit_cat said:


> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Hope you've all had a lovely New Year's day :thumbup:

We had a quiet one kit and today have had a mornoing nap when Nate did and then visited lees mum and had roast din dins now in bed watching tv rock androll we are don't you know!!

What did you and Billy get upto?




kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely Henry pot. B!! Really coming along nicely now
> 
> Well I need 'highchair' reviews ,recommendations or opinions please ladies as now we are full blown weaning we need a proper highchair as its difficult in bouncer or bumbo
> 
> 
> Essie -did you try lyra with anything today ?
> 
> I can't bluddy wait for tuesday to be online on laptop
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going down a different route for high chair options...I want to do things slightly differently in that in a few more weeks when Cara will be eating at roughly the same times as us, she will be sitting at our table with us. I want her to be right there with us from the word go in a special chair which accommodates this. It's pricey but the chair itself lasts forever as it adjusts and grows as your child grows so in my opinion, it easily pays for itself.
> 
> Until then, she's in the bumbo up on the kitchen counter :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe I do. That to !!

Which one is it kit? Most highchairs have height settings now don't they ?


----------



## new mummy2010

My boy is 5 months today :(
I was saying to lee before how fast it has gone when the actual pregnancy dragged like a b****!!

He has his own little personality and routine and little traits and soon he will be at nursery and I will be at work and he won't be my baba anymore I wish I could be a SAHM or even afford to have the extra 3 months off work unpaid 

When do you go back essie?
And you to kit?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely Henry pot. B!! Really coming along nicely now
> 
> Well I need 'highchair' reviews ,recommendations or opinions please ladies as now we are full blown weaning we need a proper highchair as its difficult in bouncer or bumbo
> 
> 
> Essie -did you try lyra with anything today ?
> 
> I can't bluddy wait for tuesday to be online on laptop
> 
> She had some steamed pear, which I mashed up a bit. She was grabbing the spoon and shovelling it in :haha: so I think she enjoyed it.
> 
> We have a mothercare highchair that my auntie bought us but I wouldn't recommend it. The tray isn't removable and I think it'll be really hard to get Lyra in and out when she's bigger.Click to expand...

:haha: This is what Cara is like! She's had every type of fruit and veggie face pack known to man :haha: as she insists on "helping" if you have something on a spoon! She sucked the life out of a piece of soft boiled potato the other day...still not quite "eating" anything that's not mashed or puréed.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi mollz how is Leo lion?

Did you get the girls to read his christmas stories?

They we're probably a silly choice of present for this year but I'm sure they will come in useful our kiddies at work love the christmas stories all year round


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I mentioned before that we were turning our conservatory into a playroom for Lyra. It's brick walls so will be a head-banging hazard once she's mobile. My plan is to get some fabric/vinyl and make some wooden frames and stuff them with padding so if she bangs into them it's soft.
> 
> I only have 11 weeks before in back at work :cry: so I need to get started on it really.

Oh Essie..I feel your pain. If we can't afford for me to take the extra time off work (haven't done the sums yet, don't really want to) then I'll be back around the same time as you...not looking forward to it at all :nope:

Hope you get the solution to your brick wall issue :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> My boy is 5 months today :(
> I was saying to lee before how fast it has gone when the actual pregnancy dragged like a b****!!
> 
> He has his own little personality and routine and little traits and soon he will be at nursery and I will be at work and he won't be my baba anymore I wish I could be a SAHM or even afford to have the extra 3 months off work unpaid
> 
> When do you go back essie?
> And you to kit?

My mat leaves officially ends on 5th march, but I've got 2 weeks holiday booked so I should be going back around 20th march :cry: I'm so not looking forward to it, I'd do anything to be able to stay at home with her. 

When do you go back?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Turtle moms who have the baby swings, are they worth the money? They are really pricey but they look SO useful, but I wondered if they are once baby is a bit bigger and not in the sleepy newborn phase? I know they have a tray. Can they be used as a feeding chair?

Trin, our baby swing SAVED MY LIFE on many an occasion as often, it was the only thing that put Cara over to sleep. The link below is the one we have and the vibrate setting was particularly effective as it was much like putting her in the car :thumbup: We don't use it so much now, but I'd say, it was used practically every day up until Cara was maybe 4-5 months. It has a fixture underneath which means you can use it as a feeding chair too :thumbup:

https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-Precious-Planet-Space-Saver/dp/B0033RIE28


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> happy new years day everyone, i hope you all have a lovely day, today for me is sad, 9 years ago i lost my bestfriend, and i cant even have a baileys for her (which we both loved) cos im allergic :/
> 
> anyway hope everyone is good!
> my new years resolutions will be eating healthier, sort out my house/bills, and be more organised and less forgetful haha, and be a better mum than the last year :)

I'm so sorry about your friend April, losing people young is just wrong :nope: Big hugs to you, chin up :hugs:

Hmm, I think you'll need to go some to be a better mum my lovely, seems to me you do a splendid job :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

take care everyone


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> happy new years day everyone, i hope you all have a lovely day, today for me is sad, 9 years ago i lost my bestfriend, and i cant even have a baileys for her (which we both loved) cos im allergic :/
> 
> anyway hope everyone is good!
> my new years resolutions will be eating healthier, sort out my house/bills, and be more organised and less forgetful haha, and be a better mum than the last year :)
> 
> I'm so sorry about your friend April, losing people young is just wrong :nope: Big hugs to you, chin up :hugs:
> 
> Hmm, I think you'll need to go some to be a better mum my lovely, seems to me you do a splendid job :thumbup:Click to expand...

thankyou Kit :hugs: hope youve had a fab few days of x mas xx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit I'd like Elina to be with us at meal times too. Alas we do not have regular meals and we don't eat at the table. Tramps!! If we did though, I'd have her there too

No regular mealtimes?? :shock: Don't eat at the table?? :shock: Whatever would sis' say? :winkwink:

Yeah, it's not everyone's idea of the way to do things but we always eat dinner at the table and I really want that to be an automatic thing for her in years to come....valued family time type of thing :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Night Trin :) happy new years day! I want to watch Gullivers Travels as I too love Jack Black AND tenacious D :thumbup:
> 
> Just watching Harry Potter. :cloud9:
> 
> Luna my mum said I've had no parcels and no tickets but it could be really late... Here's to hoping.
> 
> Lissy yours should be with you soon. I gave it to someone else to post and they forgot so I did it the other day. Was a nightmare really :dohh:
> 
> My resolutions are: healthier eating, happiness, exercise and smoking (quit)...

That's poofuckery!! :growlmad: I sent it like three weeks ago, now. The post lady said it would be there before Christmas. I wasn't given a tracking number. I hope it shows up! If it doesn't in the coming couple weeks I'll resend it. :(


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit I'd like Elina to be with us at meal times too. Alas we do not have regular meals and we don't eat at the table. Tramps!! If we did though, I'd have her there too
> 
> No regular mealtimes?? :shock: Don't eat at the table?? :shock: Whatever would sis' say? :winkwink:
> 
> Yeah, it's not everyone's idea of the way to do things but we always eat dinner at the table and I really want that to be an automatic thing for her in years to come....valued family time type of thing :thumbup:Click to expand...

We don't eat at the table......because we don't have any chairs. my parents bought us a dining table when we moved in, but it didn't have any chairs. It was reduced from over £1000 to under £200 because of a slight flaw in the design so it was a great bargain, just lacking in seats :haha: I would like to encourage Lyra to sit and eat at the table with us though, i need to find some bargain cheap chairs somewhere :-k


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 319077
> View attachment 319078

What a cutie! And what a LOVELY quilt... my goodness. Some of my favorite color combinations! :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I :brat: :brat: :brat: to post baby pics like you guys :cry: me and Jaynie are the last unpreggy turtles, I know for sure am going to be the last one :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :howdy:
> 
> Hope you've all had a lovely New Year's day :thumbup:
> 
> We had a quiet one kit and today have had a mornoing nap when Nate did and then visited lees mum and had roast din dins now in bed watching tv rock androll we are don't you know!!
> 
> What did you and Billy get upto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely Henry pot. B!! Really coming along nicely now
> 
> Well I need 'highchair' reviews ,recommendations or opinions please ladies as now we are full blown weaning we need a proper highchair as its difficult in bouncer or bumbo
> 
> 
> Essie -did you try lyra with anything today ?
> 
> I can't bluddy wait for tuesday to be online on laptopClick to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going down a different route for high chair options...I want to do things slightly differently in that in a few more weeks when Cara will be eating at roughly the same times as us, she will be sitting at our table with us. I want her to be right there with us from the word go in a special chair which accommodates this. It's pricey but the chair itself lasts forever as it adjusts and grows as your child grows so in my opinion, it easily pays for itself.
> 
> Until then, she's in the bumbo up on the kitchen counter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe I do. That to !!
> 
> Which one is it kit? Most highchairs have height settings now don't they ?Click to expand...

We also had a very quiet New year, suited me just fine :thumbup: Just us three chickens, a glass or two of champers and lights out :haha:

This is our high chair, we'll get the baby set and table top tray to go with it :thumbup:

https://www.backinaction.co.uk/tripptrappbuy


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> happy new years day everyone, i hope you all have a lovely day, today for me is sad, 9 years ago i lost my bestfriend, and i cant even have a baileys for her (which we both loved) cos im allergic :/
> 
> anyway hope everyone is good!
> my new years resolutions will be eating healthier, sort out my house/bills, and be more organised and less forgetful haha, and be a better mum than the last year :)
> 
> I'm so sorry about your friend April, losing people young is just wrong :nope: Big hugs to you, chin up :hugs:
> 
> Hmm, I think you'll need to go some to be a better mum my lovely, seems to me you do a splendid job :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou Kit :hugs: hope youve had a fab few days of x mas xxClick to expand...

..and I hope you have too....have you finished dancing yet? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley! :hugs: I feel like I've been neglecting you! I hope things are going well for you in your new house! :hugs:
> 
> DH and I watch Paul the other night - sooo funny!! Loved it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi lunes no your not neglecting me silly I see your inputs intoi my moans and groans lol
> 
> Yes paul was ace we we're all rofl!!!
> 
> How is Rhyko? I bet he doesn't fit in the clothes I sent now hey? I will promise to send some more bits once everything returns back to normal and it hopefully will be "house picture day" on tuesday !!xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You are a real saint Hayley! Here you are busy with your new house and darts obsessed OH and you're worried about little Rhyko and sending him some more clothes! :hugs:
> Don't worry about us - it is costly to post stuff and Rhyko is almost into his next size - of which I have lots of clothes. I jusr didn't have enough little stuff because i kept getting told he was going to be a biggun :haha:
> I hope everyone in your house is feeling better now!
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No don't be silly I will only send a few cool things I have which would be wasteful just to bag up if you get me !! What size is the lilltle guy rocking now? Loving the pics on facebook sweet boy he looks so happy and so do you + OH
> Does he sleep well now ? And is the boobie juice still flowing good!!?Click to expand...

Only if you want to, Hayley - but don't spend your extra money on us! :hugs:

Rhyko is somewhere between 3-6 and 6-9. Some of the stuff Molly sent for Christmas is already too small! The 3 month stuff! :shock: It fit him just right that day and here now a week later he's busting some of the seems! :haha: But, he's fitting perfect right now in 3-6 month clothes.

Rhyko is doing MUCH better at night. Making sure he gets plenty of sleep during the day makes for much better sleep at night. Who knew?! How backwards, eh? But he really needs three two hour naps to get good sleep at night. And we're cosleeping, so he nice and snuggly with me all night and just wakes for feeds every now and again. We're all getting really good sleep at night! And if I'm tired during the day, I nap with him - or he naps in his swing. Works great for now... but he seems to change every two weeks :haha:

And breastfeeding is going very well! He's nice and chubby. Gained two and a half pounds last month (his first month of full breastfeeding) Yesterday he hit 13 pounds! At just 8 weeks gestational age! That's 80th percentile for gestational age. And for his actual age he's at I think 20th percentile. Or maybe it's 15th. I'm just glad he's even on the chart for his actual age. The doctor when we left the NICU said often it takes premature babies several months before they are even on the standard charts. :shrug:

How's little Nate doing?? :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I :brat: :brat: :brat: to post baby pics like you guys :cry: me and Jaynie are the last unpreggy turtles, I know for sure am going to be the last one :cry:

You will post baby pics Ginge....and it doesn't matter who's first or last or whatever because when it happens it will be when it's meant to and it will be the most amazing, special, out of this world thing ever. I can't wait for you to post that first amazing picture. It will happen, keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley! :hugs: I feel like I've been neglecting you! I hope things are going well for you in your new house! :hugs:
> 
> DH and I watch Paul the other night - sooo funny!! Loved it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi lunes no your not neglecting me silly I see your inputs intoi my moans and groans lol
> 
> Yes paul was ace we we're all rofl!!!
> 
> How is Rhyko? I bet he doesn't fit in the clothes I sent now hey? I will promise to send some more bits once everything returns back to normal and it hopefully will be "house picture day" on tuesday !!xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You are a real saint Hayley! Here you are busy with your new house and darts obsessed OH and you're worried about little Rhyko and sending him some more clothes! :hugs:
> Don't worry about us - it is costly to post stuff and Rhyko is almost into his next size - of which I have lots of clothes. I jusr didn't have enough little stuff because i kept getting told he was going to be a biggun :haha:
> I hope everyone in your house is feeling better now!
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No don't be silly I will only send a few cool things I have which would be wasteful just to bag up if you get me !! What size is the lilltle guy rocking now? Loving the pics on facebook sweet boy he looks so happy and so do you + OH
> Does he sleep well now ? And is the boobie juice still flowing good!!?Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you want to, Hayley - but don't spend your extra money on us! :hugs:
> 
> Rhyko is somewhere between 3-6 and 6-9. Some of the stuff Molly sent for Christmas is already too small! The 3 month stuff! :shock: It fit him just right that day and here now a week later he's busting some of the seems! :haha: But, he's fitting perfect right now in 3-6 month clothes.
> 
> Rhyko is doing MUCH better at night. Making sure he gets plenty of sleep during the day makes for much better sleep at night. Who knew?! How backwards, eh? But he really needs three two hour naps to get good sleep at night. And we're cosleeping, so he nice and snuggly with me all night and just wakes for feeds every now and again. We're all getting really good sleep at night! And if I'm tired during the day, I nap with him - or he naps in his swing. Works great for now... but he seems to change every two weeks :haha:
> 
> And breastfeeding is going very well! He's nice and chubby. Gained two and a half pounds last month (his first month of full breastfeeding) Yesterday he hit 13 pounds! At just 8 weeks gestational age! That's 80th percentile for gestational age. And for his actual age he's at I think 20th percentile. Or maybe it's 15th. I'm just glad he's even on the chart for his actual age. The doctor when we left the NICU said often it takes premature babies several months before they are even on the standard charts. :shrug:
> 
> How's little Nate doing?? :kiss:Click to expand...

I'm so proud of you and all you've done :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

On the subject of high chairs - I think we're going to go this route:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41o8LuuomwL._AA300_.jpg

Just uses counter pressure to hold the chair up to the table. We don't have room AT ALL for a high chair.

On that note.... we redid our dinning room! :dance: I'll post pictures when I post them... ;)


----------



## kit_cat

That's a cool little seat Luna, never seen that type before :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley! :hugs: I feel like I've been neglecting you! I hope things are going well for you in your new house! :hugs:
> 
> DH and I watch Paul the other night - sooo funny!! Loved it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi lunes no your not neglecting me silly I see your inputs intoi my moans and groans lol
> 
> Yes paul was ace we we're all rofl!!!
> 
> How is Rhyko? I bet he doesn't fit in the clothes I sent now hey? I will promise to send some more bits once everything returns back to normal and it hopefully will be "house picture day" on tuesday !!xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You are a real saint Hayley! Here you are busy with your new house and darts obsessed OH and you're worried about little Rhyko and sending him some more clothes! :hugs:
> Don't worry about us - it is costly to post stuff and Rhyko is almost into his next size - of which I have lots of clothes. I jusr didn't have enough little stuff because i kept getting told he was going to be a biggun :haha:
> I hope everyone in your house is feeling better now!
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No don't be silly I will only send a few cool things I have which would be wasteful just to bag up if you get me !! What size is the lilltle guy rocking now? Loving the pics on facebook sweet boy he looks so happy and so do you + OH
> Does he sleep well now ? And is the boobie juice still flowing good!!?Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you want to, Hayley - but don't spend your extra money on us! :hugs:
> 
> Rhyko is somewhere between 3-6 and 6-9. Some of the stuff Molly sent for Christmas is already too small! The 3 month stuff! :shock: It fit him just right that day and here now a week later he's busting some of the seems! :haha: But, he's fitting perfect right now in 3-6 month clothes.
> 
> Rhyko is doing MUCH better at night. Making sure he gets plenty of sleep during the day makes for much better sleep at night. Who knew?! How backwards, eh? But he really needs three two hour naps to get good sleep at night. And we're cosleeping, so he nice and snuggly with me all night and just wakes for feeds every now and again. We're all getting really good sleep at night! And if I'm tired during the day, I nap with him - or he naps in his swing. Works great for now... but he seems to change every two weeks :haha:
> 
> And breastfeeding is going very well! He's nice and chubby. Gained two and a half pounds last month (his first month of full breastfeeding) Yesterday he hit 13 pounds! At just 8 weeks gestational age! That's 80th percentile for gestational age. And for his actual age he's at I think 20th percentile. Or maybe it's 15th. I'm just glad he's even on the chart for his actual age. The doctor when we left the NICU said often it takes premature babies several months before they are even on the standard charts. :shrug:
> 
> How's little Nate doing?? :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so proud of you and all you've done :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, Kit! I do think getting Rhyko to the breast was my proudest accomplishment, if I do say so myself... It was horrendous to pump and horrendous to have him screaming at my breast... but I never gave up (even when I said I was). I just kept offering... and one day he changed his mind! :dance:
I think back now to pumping and I am so, so, so eternally grateful I don't have to do it anymore... I would have kept it up if I needed to, but I am so glad I don't! :dance:


----------



## poas

Can someone please save my addled brain how many of us are there?
I just got woken by oh saying he found a bargain on eBay...


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Can someone please save my addled brain how many of us are there?
> I just got woken by oh saying he found a bargain on eBay...

Oooo, good question! The front page has most of us BUT there will be a few names missing or maybe some turtles there that have moved to pastures new. How completely unhelpful am I? :blush:


----------



## poas

I've got 16 not Inc myself...hmm


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I've got 16 not Inc myself...hmm

I'd say that's not a million miles away :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Can someone please save my addled brain how many of us are there?
> I just got woken by oh saying he found a bargain on eBay...

Omg did you find 17 round the world cruise tickets for £17?! Please say yes please say yes


----------



## addie25

I agree with Kit. Ging you will get your positive test (are you ttc now or are you just letting whatever happens happen??) Does not matter who is first or last. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

This is how nutty I am. I realized that I have not seen my doctor in 2 weeks and my chest started to hurt and get tight (panic attack) I mean really lol I need to relax. I guess bc I was dizzy today and feeling a bit off I got more worried that I have not seen a doctor in a couple weeks. I have a doctors apt next Tuesday, it feels so far away!!


----------



## addie25

Luna I like that chair :thumbup: It is a great way to save space.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Kind of a bit of both we both want to TTC but I have barriers from before because of the disappointment every month and I don't want to go through it again...I have an appointment on the 23rd and will take it from there I suppose. It actually feels right to be TTC at the moment but i'm hesitant because of the disappointment like before I don't want it to get to me like it did before. I ended up stressed and obsessed not a good combination :nope:


----------



## addie25

Take it one step at a time. :hugs: Go to the appointment and see what the doctor says. My friend has PCOS and she did and IUI and got pregnant first try. Have you discussed IUI with your doctor??


----------



## kit_cat

Good night everyone, sleep well :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well Kit


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have the total at 18 turtles including me:
HollyMonkey
KitCat
Mollykins
Firstbaby
Mummyapril
Trinitymom
Sarachka
Addie
Crunchie
LunaLady
Newmummy
Babyhopes
Cassie
Emandi
Essie
Poas
LittleSpy
Newbie_ttc (sorry newbs :blush:)


----------



## Mollykins

I think Leo has croup. :(


----------



## mummyApril

Oh no Molly:( :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

x-ginge-x said:


> I have the total at 18 turtles including me:
> HollyMonkey
> KitCat
> Mollykins
> Firstbaby
> Mummyapril
> Trinitymom
> Sarachka
> Addie
> Crunchie
> LunaLady
> Newmummy
> Babyhopes
> Cassie
> Emandi
> Essie
> Poas
> LittleSpy

And moi? :sulk: now what r we listing? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

https://www.landofnod.com/baby-crib...how-does-your-garden-crib-bedding-grow-/f8005

For pink babies!! Sooo cute! Love Land of Nod.


----------



## Mollykins

It's been a long and miserable 24 hours here due to him being sick. Poor baby. :(


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> It's been a long and miserable 24 hours here due to him being sick. Poor baby. :(

Oh, Molly! :hugs: Have you had to take him to the hospital?
What is croup exactly?


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, no hospital. We will arrange an appointment with his doctoe I'd it becomes necessary. 

Here's some croup info https://pediatrics.about.com/cs/commoninfections/a/croup.htm


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've done it!!!!!

:headspin::yipee::dance::bodyb::wohoo::football::fool::loopy::flasher:


*50.0kgs at my weigh in this morning!!!*


That was my objective to get to, now I've just got to stay there!!

Big kiss all, must dash because last night I found an amazing 1960's knitting pattern for a top and shorts which I've started making and was up until 12 doing and want to carry on with before LO wakes up, it's brill!:happydance: I love the 1960's baby stuff!!

Hope you're all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

EDIT: quick catch up first :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> On the subject of high chairs - I think we're going to go this route:
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41o8LuuomwL._AA300_.jpg
> 
> Just uses counter pressure to hold the chair up to the table. We don't have room AT ALL for a high chair.
> 
> On that note.... we redid our dinning room! :dance: I'll post pictures when I post them... ;)

Lots of people here have those, and my BF in London chose that:thumbup: Need a table to go with though! Can't leave them free floating on the patio in those, which is why I opted for a traditional one, so I could roll Holly around for house picnics where I wanted to. But they're cool I reckon those attacher seats, especially for space saving


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit I'd like Elina to be with us at meal times too. Alas we do not have regular meals and we don't eat at the table. Tramps!! If we did though, I'd have her there too
> 
> No regular mealtimes?? :shock: Don't eat at the table?? :shock: Whatever would sis' say? :winkwink:
> 
> Yeah, it's not everyone's idea of the way to do things but we always eat dinner at the table and I really want that to be an automatic thing for her in years to come....valued family time type of thing :thumbup:Click to expand...

We kind of do half and half- it can be hard to orchestrate a sit down meal for 5 every day, too many conflicting timetables and tastes (especially with GD!!) so it usually happens when the boys aren't there and at weekends:shrug: I have lunch everyday at the table with Holly but in the evening she eats at 6 and DH isn't usually home until 8 so not possible to all eat together:shrug: And I let her eat where ever it's convienient for me to be honest, be it kitchen or studio or lounge, and in the summer we have breakfast, lunch and dinner in the garden, which is ace to the base:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly just sits in a little booster seat or cushion at the table now because she's 2 tomorrow so is very grown up :awww: and she says high chairs are for babies. Although she saw her high chair in the garage recently and tried to climb up into it :awww: 

Oh yes, Holly is quite happy with the new blue playroom I'm making nextdoor to her room at the moment :haha: I think she'll be sooooooo intrigued by Henry! She'll probaby think he's another guinea pig or something

Get well soon Leo :flower:


----------



## poas

Well done b  great weight!
Molly sorry to hear Leo has croup-harri had it when younger and had to go hospital and have steroids it is hideous! I hope he gets through it with as little discomfort as possible, and big hugs to you as it is dreadful being a mummy unable to help.
When Harris had it the Dr suggested I make him a bed in the bath, but what i did was get my veg steamer and kept it in his room, I found it helped a lot?
April how's it?
Esme and i are still pretty rough, I suspect Harris will be also but he won't wake for ages yet so I should be more positive he will be all better when he wakes  
We started a £1 a day limit I for Harri, oh and myself we are all stocked up on dry goods and will allow £7 a week for fresh fruit and veg (mk market is very good,this will get us lots!) And £3 for milk. Obviously esme's milk is not Inc, I wish I could still bf, but no point dwelling on it! We are going to do this for January and then see how long we can keep it up


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to do my 1960's knitting now, they just don't make patterns like they used to...:jo:


----------



## poas

This tablet is SO annoying...my son's name is Harri-not Harris!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

just popping on to say hi....got HUGE blind spots in my vision so cn't really read


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of high chairs - I think we're going to go this route:
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41o8LuuomwL._AA300_.jpg
> 
> Just uses counter pressure to hold the chair up to the table. We don't have room AT ALL for a high chair.
> 
> On that note.... we redid our dinning room! :dance: I'll post pictures when I post them... ;)
> 
> Lots of people here have those, and my BF in London chose that:thumbup: Need a table to go with though! Can't leave them free floating on the patio in those, which is why I opted for a traditional one, so I could roll Holly around for house picnics where I wanted to. But they're cool I reckon those attacher seats, especially for space savingClick to expand...

My sister has those kinds for Alex and Sophie. Therefore it is obviously the *correct choice. *


----------



## Sarachka

I've pretty much decided that I'm going to bath the baby in the kitchen sink for the first few months. I know this is considered trashy but it really is the best option for me. I'll buy a bowl that is exclusively for her. I just know bending down for the bath every day is going to cause a lot of problems and pain for me.


----------



## poas

It's not trashy-women have done this for years  both my children have been bathed in the sink and have loved it! In fact Harri used to ask for a 'sink' at my mums until he was about two!


----------



## poas

It's also nice to have a bath and have oh bring baby into you, and saves water too


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I've pretty much decided that I'm going to bath the baby in the kitchen sink for the first few months. I know this is considered trashy but it really is the best option for me. I'll buy a bowl that is exclusively for her. I just know bending down for the bath every day is going to cause a lot of problems and pain for me.

I was bathed in the sink by my mum all my babyhood, so be careful, it can have long term psychological effects:haha: I just hose Holly down in the garden when I do the dog myself. Ho ho ho, laugh a minute here.

:coffee: anyone? 

Just knitted the other sleeve, only short sleeves though so didn't take long. Took me ages to do last night's though because I kept making silly mistakes.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of high chairs - I think we're going to go this route:
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41o8LuuomwL._AA300_.jpg
> 
> Just uses counter pressure to hold the chair up to the table. We don't have room AT ALL for a high chair.
> 
> On that note.... we redid our dinning room! :dance: I'll post pictures when I post them... ;)
> 
> Lots of people here have those, and my BF in London chose that:thumbup: Need a table to go with though! Can't leave them free floating on the patio in those, which is why I opted for a traditional one, so I could roll Holly around for house picnics where I wanted to. But they're cool I reckon those attacher seats, especially for space savingClick to expand...
> 
> My sister has those kinds for Alex and Sophie. Therefore it is obviously the *correct choice. *Click to expand...

You could always just throw your processed food slops at Elina in her chavaroo no?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> This tablet is SO annoying...my son's name is Harri-not Harris!!!

I was wondering that! Harris is quite cool I thought!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka when you have a mo can I have a siggy that says *Blue Bump* please? :flower: In turquoise with red stars around it? :flower: And a little monkey graphic in the same colours if you can? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> just popping on to say hi....got HUGE blind spots in my vision so cn't really read

Is that normal for you? An ms thing?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> just popping on to say hi....got HUGE blind spots in my vision so cn't really read
> 
> Is that normal for you? An ms thing?Click to expand...

Vision almost completely back. I think it was a migraine thing. Had one yesterday and now have the start of the headache part. I have had it as an MS thing but that lasted 3 weeks. And was black spots not bright spots so don't think it's the same thank goodness!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I've pretty much decided that I'm going to bath the baby in the kitchen sink for the first few months. I know this is considered trashy but it really is the best option for me. I'll buy a bowl that is exclusively for her. I just know bending down for the bath every day is going to cause a lot of problems and pain for me.
> 
> I was bathed in the sink by my mum all my babyhood, so be careful, it can have long term psychological effects:haha: I just hose Holly down in the garden when I do the dog myself. Ho ho ho, laugh a minute here.
> 
> :coffee: anyone?
> 
> Just knitted the other sleeve, only short sleeves though so didn't take long. Took me ages to do last night's though because I kept making silly mistakes.Click to expand...

Apparently the one and only time my mom let my dad look after me as a baby she came home to find him hosing me down (at about 7 weeks old) because he'd had to change a poo nappy 

We will do bathing in the bathroom basin and then in the bath with me when DH is home. I can't bend over the bath and expect to be able to stand up again with a baby - just won't happen :nope:. We had a compactum with a bath but I couldn't fill it or empty it so it was a bit of a waste. 

A rep came round to show me their new fancy bath that is the latest innovation in baby hygiene blah blah blah. COsts R400 and he wasn't impressed when I asked what made it different from a bucket 
https://www.babyfirstyear.org/wp-content/uploads//baby-bath-tub-273x300.jpg?9d7bd4


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> This tablet is SO annoying...my son's name is Harri-not Harris!!!
> 
> I was wondering that! Harris is quite cool I thought!Click to expand...

I thought maybe it was short for Harrison and I'd been mistakenly saying Harri all along :blush:


----------



## poas

Well his name is Harrison, but I don't call him Harris, makes me think of rolf!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hadn't thought of Rolf, I was thinking more Harris tweed:haha:

Yes Trin it's just a bucket to my untrained eye :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:

Morning Haggisbreath :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Better go to the post office and Shopi for groceries. Wish I could go in my pyjamas and dressing gown. I'm all cosy and don't want to get dressed :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the bath Holly had and Henry will have. The hammock bit is for when they're iddle piddle, then that comes off and its like a normal bath :thumbup: Holly loved it, and dead easy for me too. But (touch wood) I have an ok back so I could plonk it in the bath

https://www.babiesandkids.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/fisher-price-rainforest-bath-center-2-470x470.jpg

https://myluxbaby.com/images/rain%20bath.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Better go to the post office and Shopi for groceries. Wish I could go in my pyjamas and dressing gown. I'm all cosy and don't want to get dressed :sulk:

Just do it! The neighbours have nothing else to talk about so let this be their New year's gift from you :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Better go to the post office and Shopi for groceries. Wish I could go in my pyjamas and dressing gown. I'm all cosy and don't want to get dressed :sulk:
> 
> Just do it! The neighbours have nothing else to talk about so let this be their New year's gift from you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes but what if I bump into DH's ex! :shock: Oh the shame!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need a servant to run errands for me I've decided. So I can knit and BnB in my pyjamas.

Action stations...:bodyb:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Better go to the post office and Shopi for groceries. Wish I could go in my pyjamas and dressing gown. I'm all cosy and don't want to get dressed :sulk:
> 
> Just do it! The neighbours have nothing else to talk about so let this be their New year's gift from you :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but what if I bump into DH's ex! :shock: Oh the shame!Click to expand...

You just her that this is all the rage and you can't believe she's not wearing her pyjamas!


----------



## kit_cat

Again, on baby baths...this is the one I have which has really helped my bad back issues in that it sits in the bath, Cara sits in it unsupported by me and I kneel by the bath. Yes, I still have to lift her out but I can do it from a comfortable position :thumbup:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-acqua-two-stage-ergo-bath-pearl-white/4538472/type-i/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bunch of grannies with your backache baby baths :tease:

MY NURSERY FURNITURE HAS ARRIVED!! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cara looks soooooo sweet in your avatar Kit :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Bunch of grannies with your backache baby baths :tease:
> 
> MY NURSERY FURNITURE HAS ARRIVED!! :wohoo:

:sulk:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to try brave the outdoors and eat my watermelon in the sun

36* here today...melting!


----------



## addie25

B my bath looks just like yours. It's so cute i can't wait to use it!!!! Oh yay baby furniture!!!! Post pics!!!

Tomorrow I am meeting with decorator for the babies room. I am so excited to get started on it. Can't wait to paint those walls and get rid of the blue carpet in there (that I picked lol) this is why DH said we need a decorator bc I pick funny things as does he. I agree :dohh:


----------



## addie25

https://www.buybuybaby.com/regProduct.asp?WRN=-213601297&sku=14994785&

https://www.buybuybaby.com/regProduct.asp?WRN=-213601297&sku=13589704&

Here are the baths we got. The first when they are babies. The duck is cute for when they are sitting up :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Only in Africa can you get sunburnt at 4:30 in the afternoon :wacko:

Lovely baths everyone :thumbup:

This is very popular with a lot of our mothers. The changing table lifts up and there's a bath underneath
https://images.bidorbuy.co.za/user_images/013/1337013_110822094228_file_1014.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

NO WAY ADDIE!!! We are telepathic bath twins!! They're the 2 baths I have!! We took the duck on holiday and to my parents since it folds up to nothing!! It makes quacking noises when you squeeze it's beak:happydance:


----------



## addie25

LOL 2 funny B!!!! 

So just cut my toe nails and it was very hard work to bend and do that. I am guessing towards the end I will have to have DH do this task bc I could hardly do it today. If you think about it I have a belly the size of a 6 1/2 or 7 month preg person with one baby so I would guess at this stage things start getting harder to do on your own. I am seriously winded after doing that. I am laying on the couch lol.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Only in Africa can you get sunburnt at 4:30 in the afternoon :wacko:
> 
> Lovely baths everyone :thumbup:
> 
> This is very popular with a lot of our mothers. The changing table lifts up and there's a bath underneath
> https://images.bidorbuy.co.za/user_images/013/1337013_110822094228_file_1014.jpg

Not true, it can get really scorching late afternoon here in the summer too. Though I grant African sun is quite something!


----------



## addie25

B can you fit 2 babies in that duck or no?? I didn't see it blown up just the picture.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> LOL 2 funny B!!!!
> 
> So just cut my toe nails and it was very hard work to bend and do that. I am guessing towards the end I will have to have DH do this task bc I could hardly do it today. If you think about it I have a belly the size of a 6 1/2 or 7 month preg person with one baby so I would guess at this stage things start getting harder to do on your own. I am seriously winded after doing that. I am laying on the couch lol.

I already have to bend at the knees to pick things up from the floor with just the one baby inside since I no longer fold in half- I'd like one of those pincers on a stick to clear up all Holly's toys from the floor!


----------



## addie25

AHAHHHAAHAH that would be hilarious and in all seriousness it sounds like a good idea to get one of those LOL to pick things up from the floor.


----------



## firstbaby25

x-ginge-x said:


> I :brat: :brat: :brat: to post baby pics like you guys :cry: me and Jaynie are the last unpreggy turtles, I know for sure am going to be the last one :cry:

I don't think you will at all! Given what's happening with me :) so that's something for you :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B can you fit 2 babies in that duck or no?? I didn't see it blown up just the picture.

I'm pretty sure you could. We didn't use it with Holly until she was about 8 months though when we got it for a holiday at my brother's and weren't sure what the washing facilities would be like, so she was already biggish- maybe before that you can fit 2 in?


----------



## addie25

K K we shall see. At first we are just washing them one at a time but when they can sit they can go in the bath together and the duck would be fun if they can both fit.


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I :brat: :brat: :brat: to post baby pics like you guys :cry: me and Jaynie are the last unpreggy turtles, I know for sure am going to be the last one :cry:
> 
> I don't think you will at all! Given what's happening with me :) so that's something for you :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was thinking about you on my walk in the forest yesterday Jaynie- I think you need to see 2012 as the year where you make radical selfish decisions to obtain peace and happiness and joy in your days. While you're this side of youth and power and before things grind you down as time slips by :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I am seriously tired from cutting my nails. :shrug: I find that funny. :haha::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I am seriously tired from cutting my nails. :shrug: I find that funny. :haha::haha:

Next time I cut my toenails I'll wear my heart rate monitor and see whether it causes any cardiovascular increase to justify post-clipping tiredness:haha:


----------



## addie25

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH yes please do!!


----------



## addie25

And I agree with B Jaynie. This is your year. You are young, smart, kind, and beautiful. You deserve the best and I think it's time you demand the best of life!!


----------



## Sarachka

Talking of bad backs - I am in serious pain today. My right hip is killing me. It was painful to get out of bed. not looking forward to getting any bigger. I knew this would happen as I've always had the back issue. One of my ex- gymnast friends couldn't have an epidural bc of an old gym back injury. Please god no!!


----------



## addie25

Did you try one of those belly support straps. They do help and make your back feel less pressure :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

OH and I went out for lunch and I got a new winter coat . It looks a bit like I'm wearing a black duvet but it's very cosy and warm. 

Now I'm hopefully going to return that bedding and buy the one on eBay. 

BEHANY what type fabric did you use for the bibs?


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Did you try one of those belly support straps. They do help and make your back feel less pressure :thumbup:

 Thanks for the tip Addie. I hadn't thought about them, I thought they were more to support your bump. I was referred to antenatal physio at my last midwife appointment but haven't heard anything about it since


----------



## addie25

Sarah post pic of jacket. I need a new one. Mine does not button. It has not been really 2 cold out so I don't want to buy a huge jacket if I am not going to really use it as I am always very hot. I just put on a heavy sweater when I go outside but it has been in the 50s lately so not 2 cold.

Ohh funny moment yesterday. My dad took my hand to pull me off the couch and the couch lifted up.... Here is an image of my mom as this is happening (she was also on the couch and it still tipped forward) :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## addie25

I may break the couch when I get to my 9th month :haha::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I felt like such a fat ass trying in coats today. I can't wait for may and "Project: MILF" to start


----------



## addie25

I know come on MAY!! I am excited to get back into shape. And I am never excited to exercise so this is good I feel motivated.


----------



## Sarachka

First attempt at bibs is a fail as I don't have a decent contrasting fabric. Need to go into the loft again me thinks.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> I know come on MAY!! I am excited to get back into shape. And I am never excited to exercise so this is good I feel motivated.



Same. I am planning on putting the baby in her pram and going for walks most days with her. I can walk to the shopping centre from my house, and to yet office to meet colleagues etc. I can meet up with them for lunch etc. there's a park near me for when she's a little bit older. It will be nice that she's born in May and so the weather is good


----------



## TrinityMom

It occurred to me while lying in the bath just now that I have a whole other human being inside me, who has a personality and a soul and a purpose...and that in around 9 weeks time I will be pushing her out and she will exert her own influence on the world around her :cloud9::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the outfit I'm making from one of my 1960's knitting magazines (from my mum, she made stuff for my sister from this :haha:) I'm doing it in sea green and blue. And the second pattern, the one on a baby, I'll make in soft cotton...

Sarachka I've only made one bib but I made all Holly's and this one from towelling- absorbant and soft, and backed with cotton (I don't bother with waterproof backing until they're bigger and sloppier) and I just appliquéd cut out stars from the backing fabric to decorate the front and used basic bias binding for the edges:thumbup: Nothing fancy
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2









002.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

I can't do appliqué or bias yet. I have to do everything inside out and then turn it the right way to hide my shoddy stitching!!


----------



## Sarachka

Those are such gorgeous traditional outfits B. they look so pretty. Will you have a christening or anything?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I know come on MAY!! I am excited to get back into shape. And I am never excited to exercise so this is good I feel motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I am planning on putting the baby in her pram and going for walks most days with her. I can walk to the shopping centre from my house, and to yet office to meet colleagues etc. I can meet up with them for lunch etc. there's a park near me for when she's a little bit older. It will be nice that she's born in May and so the weather is goodClick to expand...

Given all my cycling and swimming I think I'll be taking off pretty much where I left off this pregnancy, which will be well cool!! Depending whether I'm allowed to as the pregnancy progresses I guess, although I've already done half my pregnancy in sporty mode so even if I can't continue, well the damage to my sporting prowess has at least been reduced! I think walking with Holly in the pushchair and LO in the babybjorn, and then getting a bike trailer ASAP, and rollerblading at the weekends and swimming in the evenings once a BFding pattern is established. I established the evening feeds around Holly according to the pool session times, I'll do the same with Henry! It's as good a method as any I reckon :shrug: And running as and when my poor bladder is up to it, if it ever is again! And mountain biking and road biking at the weekends between feeds like with Holly, and garage exercise bike to fall back on :bike:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah me too. All of that. Totally. 

Not


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Those are such gorgeous traditional outfits B. they look so pretty. Will you have a christening or anything?

They're lovely patterns, and using modern wools and cottons takes the acrylic edge off the 60's versions, but the patterns are well written and complex and result in good outfits and a nice form- modern ones are a bit dumbed down, everything's kind of squared off for speed and simplicity's sake and alot of the charm is lost:nope:

DH wants a baptism (for Holly, we haven't even thought about Henry!) and I said I won't stop him even though I'm a complete atheist but he has to organise it since churches aren't my thang. Funnily enough nothing has been organised yet......


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yeah me too. All of that. Totally.
> 
> Not

I plan all that but we'll see if it's all mouth and no trousers when the reality of 2 small personnages bites:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The wardrobe needs assembling since it was dismantled on arrival so no pic of it yet. And this unit will have a changing part on the top and will be a riot of colour by the time I've got my hands on it :happydance: Holly has been playing in it alot!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









015.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









017.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

Looks awesome Bethany. Wish I had your creativity.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> The wardrobe needs assembling since it was dismantled on arrival so no pic of it yet. And this unit will have a changing part on the top and will be a riot of colour by the time I've got my hands on it :happydance: Holly has been playing in it alot!

So Henry is going to be tall like Tori then :winkwink::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I would so love to not have to choose between eating and breathing!


----------



## newbie_ttc

9 wks trin??? :shock: where has the time gone? Can't wait to meet your mini-me. It's amazing how much she looks like u in here scan pic! :awww:

And i'm a few days late but thank u so much for the christmas card and turtle pressie inside. My very 1st trinket from SA! How cool is that?? Thanks trin! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> 9 wks trin??? :shock: where has the time gone? Can't wait to meet your mini-me. It's amazing how much she looks like u in here scan pic! :awww:
> 
> And i'm a few days late but thank u so much for the christmas card and turtle pressie inside. My very 1st trinket from SA! How cool is that?? Thanks trin! :hugs:

Such a pleasure! 

Scan for you tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poas

I am a very lucky person, than you kit for your generosity and kindness, I didn't hear you I'm not sure if I was sleeping when you came or if you were really quiet, but either way-thankyou very much xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Checking in tried to catch up on and off all day but failed !! We took down the tree and put up some pics and unpacked the final last boxes and went and did food shop as its back to the norm tomorrow for us lee back to work and then Reece school wed
$
Hopefully be back online properly tomorrow :)

Thanks for all the high chair tips girls will let you know my decision of cause so you can give your input

Lunes I will love to know nates bits are being used again by someone I lknow and its true they are only in them for 5 mins all his christmas bits are useless now :(

B did your furniture arrive?

Mollz sorry about leo big hugs from auntie hayley xx

Trin still no pressie of me yet??


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The wardrobe needs assembling since it was dismantled on arrival so no pic of it yet. And this unit will have a changing part on the top and will be a riot of colour by the time I've got my hands on it :happydance: Holly has been playing in it alot!
> 
> So Henry is going to be tall like Tori then :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know! When I bought it I did think I'd be getting the long baby comment thrown back at me :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone want to visit Narnia?!! We've just put the 30&#8364; wardrobe up!! Crappy photo of the side of it!

I'm going to paint it very pale sky blue with hot air balloons on the doors :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Checking in tried to catch up on and off all day but failed !! We took down the tree and put up some pics and unpacked the final last boxes and went and did food shop as its back to the norm tomorrow for us lee back to work and then Reece school wed
> $
> Hopefully be back online properly tomorrow :)
> 
> Thanks for all the high chair tips girls will let you know my decision of cause so you can give your input
> 
> Lunes I will love to know nates bits are being used again by someone I lknow and its true they are only in them for 5 mins all his christmas bits are useless now :(
> 
> B did your furniture arrive?
> 
> 
> Mollz sorry about leo big hugs from auntie hayley xx
> 
> Trin still no pressie of me yet??


Yep Hayley, just waiting for dh to get a friend round to take the drawer unit up the stairs though!! Just had fun assembling the wardrobe :wacko:

How's the house? Pics tomorrow still?:flower:


----------



## Sarachka

Going for a hot bath to rest my aching body. I honestly feel like I'm 80 yrs old today


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tomorrow Holly is 2 :cake: 

This was her on her 1st birthday...she eats her brocolli all neatly now :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMGP2982.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3









025.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3









030.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TrinityMom

Hayls, no post yet, but the PO sort of shuts down between xmas and new year and it was a public holiday here today


----------



## Sarachka

B We are now at th stage when we get "roll-over" fruit. We're going to have papayas until at least 24 wks now. Lame but a MILESTONE to late pregnancy. Holy shit, we're 4-5 weeks away from THIRD TRIMESTER!!!


----------



## Essie

Back to reality tomorrow. DH is back at work, and our baby groups start up again this week. I need to start getting lyra into a real routine for the mornings, because once I'm back at work she will be at nursery and they'll be more routine driven than I am at home :wacko: 

I'm guessing it's back to normal for most of us tomorrow?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Cara looks soooooo sweet in your avatar Kit :cloud9:

Fank yoo :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm going to try brave the outdoors and eat my watermelon in the sun
> 
> 36* here today...melting!

Hope it's cooled down now Trin but watermelon in the sunshine is heavenly :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Yep, back to work for me tomorrow. Ending with a home antenatal visit an hour up the coast so I'll probably only get back around 6. And it start with a Turkish eczema patient who is very difficult to understand :wacko:

Night night turtloids. Just taken my millionth dose of paracetamol for the day...headache still there :nope:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try brave the outdoors and eat my watermelon in the sun
> 
> 36* here today...melting!
> 
> Hope it's cooled down now Trin but watermelon in the sunshine is heavenly :cloud9:Click to expand...

It was besides the slight sunburn when I was outside for 20 minutes! It's around 28* now and very sticky. Definitely an aircon night


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> B We are now at th stage when we get "roll-over" fruit. We're going to have papayas until at least 24 wks now. Lame but a MILESTONE to late pregnancy. Holy shit, we're 4-5 weeks away from THIRD TRIMESTER!!!

Oh poofucks I thought the aubergine was the one that was like a scratched record. So I have no new fruit tomorrow :cry:

I can't believe how mega quick it's going :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love watermelon :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I felt like such a fat ass trying in coats today. I can't wait for may and "Project: MILF" to start

Ahh that will be after "project: fall head over heels in love with Elina" You'll have a lot on your plate come May so don't put too much pressure on yourself :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> 9 wks trin??? :shock: where has the time gone? Can't wait to meet your mini-me. It's amazing how much she looks like u in here scan pic! :awww:
> 
> And i'm a few days late but thank u so much for the christmas card and turtle pressie inside. My very 1st trinket from SA! How cool is that?? Thanks trin! :hugs:

What time is scan time Newbs? Will you post pics right away?? Pretty please??:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've noticed I'm beginning to get my first chocolate bar cravings now, the chocolate drought has lasted long enough. I have to abolish all Twix and KitKat thoughts from my mind, since there's still some way to go yet...If bloods are good tonight I'll have a sugar free hot chocolate and pretend!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Tomorrow Holly is 2 :cake:
> 
> This was her on her 1st birthday...she eats her brocolli all neatly now :cry:

:cry: I think I even remember seeing these pics at the time..or similar ones. She was the cutest baby and has grown into the most beautiful toddler :cloud9: I can't believe this is a whole year later!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbs is 9 weeks? :shock: No way!! Blimey guv, that went quick!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Back to reality tomorrow. DH is back at work, and our baby groups start up again this week. I need to start getting lyra into a real routine for the mornings, because once I'm back at work she will be at nursery and they'll be more routine driven than I am at home :wacko:
> 
> I'm guessing it's back to normal for most of us tomorrow?

Yep, OH back to work and me and Cara back to playing all day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...how is Leo?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow Holly is 2 :cake:
> 
> This was her on her 1st birthday...she eats her brocolli all neatly now :cry:
> 
> :cry: I think I even remember seeing these pics at the time..or similar ones. She was the cutest baby and has grown into the most beautiful toddler :cloud9: I can't believe this is a whole year later!!!Click to expand...

Incredible huh! I regret the speed it's gone by at but it was a good year so I can't regret it too much! I got married, and went scuba diving, and had endless sunny halcyon days out with Holly on the bike and rollerblades picnicking and being happy together and we went up in a hot air balloon and saw Paris all shimmering in the sun below. And I met Turtle friends in England:hugs: And had 2 mc's which although they were sad at the time have only gone to make me feel all the more appreciative of this little boy in me, they happened so that he could come to me :cry: So an amazing year, and Holly's hair has grown LOTS and she's learnt to walk and run and reflect (she thinks about things now, I watched her 'thinking' today :awww:) and in 2012 she'll learn to talk, and Henry will be born, ahh so much to look forward to it makes me :cry: but then most things do at the moment:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Back to reality tomorrow. DH is back at work, and our baby groups start up again this week. I need to start getting lyra into a real routine for the mornings, because once I'm back at work she will be at nursery and they'll be more routine driven than I am at home :wacko:
> 
> I'm guessing it's back to normal for most of us tomorrow?
> 
> Yep, OH back to work and me and Cara back to playing all day :thumbup:Click to expand...

Like me today:thumbup: You could go to the post office in pyjamas tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Best do some knitting now, my small contribution to world peace


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Back to reality tomorrow. DH is back at work, and our baby groups start up again this week. I need to start getting lyra into a real routine for the mornings, because once I'm back at work she will be at nursery and they'll be more routine driven than I am at home :wacko:
> 
> I'm guessing it's back to normal for most of us tomorrow?
> 
> Yep, OH back to work and me and Cara back to playing all day :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Like me today:thumbup: You could go to the post office in pyjamas tomorrow!Click to expand...

Great idea!! :thumbup: I do have stuff to post :-k


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My boy is 5 months today :(
> I was saying to lee before how fast it has gone when the actual pregnancy dragged like a b****!!
> 
> He has his own little personality and routine and little traits and soon he will be at nursery and I will be at work and he won't be my baba anymore I wish I could be a SAHM or even afford to have the extra 3 months off work unpaid
> 
> When do you go back essie?
> And you to kit?
> 
> My mat leaves officially ends on 5th march, but I've got 2 weeks holiday booked so I should be going back around 20th march :cry: I'm so not looking forward to it, I'd do anything to be able to stay at home with her.
> 
> When do you go back?Click to expand...



I go back on the 23rd april should be 9th but have two weeks hols like you 

When will you find out the verdict on your job you have applied for? 

I would love to be a sahm but we just can't manage financially with this house and two cars and to stay in the lifestyle we are used to so nEeds must :( 

When will you start your nursery visits for Lyra?




LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley! :hugs: I feel like I've been neglecting you! I hope things are going well for you in your new house! :hugs:
> 
> DH and I watch Paul the other night - sooo funny!! Loved it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi lunes no your not neglecting me silly I see your inputs intoi my moans and groans lol
> 
> Yes paul was ace we we're all rofl!!!
> 
> How is Rhyko? I bet he doesn't fit in the clothes I sent now hey? I will promise to send some more bits once everything returns back to normal and it hopefully will be "house picture day" on tuesday !!xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You are a real saint Hayley! Here you are busy with your new house and darts obsessed OH and you're worried about little Rhyko and sending him some more clothes! :hugs:
> Don't worry about us - it is costly to post stuff and Rhyko is almost into his next size - of which I have lots of clothes. I jusr didn't have enough little stuff because i kept getting told he was going to be a biggun :haha:
> I hope everyone in your house is feeling better now!
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No don't be silly I will only send a few cool things I have which would be wasteful just to bag up if you get me !! What size is the lilltle guy rocking now? Loving the pics on facebook sweet boy he looks so happy and so do you + OH
> Does he sleep well now ? And is the boobie juice still flowing good!!?Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you want to, Hayley - but don't spend your extra money on us! :hugs:
> 
> Rhyko is somewhere between 3-6 and 6-9. Some of the stuff Molly sent for Christmas is already too small! The 3 month stuff! :shock: It fit him just right that day and here now a week later he's busting some of the seems! :haha: But, he's fitting perfect right now in 3-6 month clothes.
> 
> Rhyko is doing MUCH better at night. Making sure he gets plenty of sleep during the day makes for much better sleep at night. Who knew?! How backwards, eh? But he really needs three two hour naps to get good sleep at night. And we're cosleeping, so he nice and snuggly with me all night and just wakes for feeds every now and again. We're all getting really good sleep at night! And if I'm tired during the day, I nap with him - or he naps in his swing. Works great for now... but he seems to change every two weeks :haha:
> 
> And breastfeeding is going very well! He's nice and chubby. Gained two and a half pounds last month (his first month of full breastfeeding) Yesterday he hit 13 pounds! At just 8 weeks gestational age! That's 80th percentile for gestational age. And for his actual age he's at I think 20th percentile. Or maybe it's 15th. I'm just glad he's even on the chart for his actual age. The doctor when we left the NICU said often it takes premature babies several months before they are even on the standard charts. :shrug:
> 
> How's little Nate doing?? :kiss:Click to expand...


Aww lunes he is doing so well a right little trooper hey ;)

Nate is great rolling around back and forth virtually all day and chats away and is so very alert he is doing hit and miss with sleeping through but as long as its kinda throught the night we don't mind, he is always so happy ansds smiley to see us :)




HollyMonkey said:


> Tomorrow Holly is 2 :cake:
> 
> This was her on her 1st birthday...she eats her brocolli all neatly now :cry:


Wow this seems like last week as does when I found out I was preggo and now he is 5mths :(
She is such a cute little ladie and I think all our turtle bebes are just gorge :)




TrinityMom said:


> Hayls, no post yet, but the PO sort of shuts down between xmas and new year and it was a public holiday here today


Same here Trin holiday monday 

I really hope it aRrives though I think the boys will like their gifts 




Essie said:


> Back to reality tomorrow. DH is back at work, and our baby groups start up again this week. I need to start getting lyra into a real routine for the mornings, because once I'm back at work she will be at nursery and they'll be more routine driven than I am at home :wacko:
> 
> I'm guessing it's back to normal for most of us tomorrow?


Yep normality for us tomorrow will be lonely I think but have a friend coming in the afternoon to oerv on the house !!




HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow Holly is 2 :cake:
> 
> This was her on her 1st birthday...she eats her brocolli all neatly now :cry:
> 
> :cry: I think I even remember seeing these pics at the time..or similar ones. She was the cutest baby and has grown into the most beautiful toddler :cloud9: I can't believe this is a whole year later!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Incredible huh! I regret the speed it's gone by at but it was a good year so I can't regret it too much! I got married, and went scuba diving, and had endless sunny halcyon days out with Holly on the bike and rollerblades picnicking and being happy together and we went up in a hot air balloon and saw Paris all shimmering in the sun below. And I met Turtle friends in England:hugs: And had 2 mc's which although they were sad at the time have only gone to make me feel all the more appreciative of this little boy in me, they happened so that he could come to me :cry: So an amazing year, and Holly's hair has grown LOTS and she's learnt to walk and run and reflect (she thinks about things now, I watched her 'thinking' today :awww:) and in 2012 she'll learn to talk, and Henry will be born, ahh so much to look forward to it makes me :cry: but then most things do at the moment:haha:Click to expand...

Oh dear that me well up what a fab year you had


----------



## emandi

New One born every minute starting on Wednesday :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> New One born every minute starting on Wednesday :yipee:

:wohoo:

How are you my lovely? The weeks are ticking away now.....getting close! Are you getting excited?


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> New One born every minute starting on Wednesday :yipee:

It will be interesting to watch having now given birth.


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My boy is 5 months today :(
> I was saying to lee before how fast it has gone when the actual pregnancy dragged like a b****!!
> 
> He has his own little personality and routine and little traits and soon he will be at nursery and I will be at work and he won't be my baba anymore I wish I could be a SAHM or even afford to have the extra 3 months off work unpaid
> 
> When do you go back essie?
> And you to kit?
> 
> My mat leaves officially ends on 5th march, but I've got 2 weeks holiday booked so I should be going back around 20th march :cry: I'm so not looking forward to it, I'd do anything to be able to stay at home with her.
> 
> When do you go back?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I go back on the 23rd april should be 9th but have two weeks hols like you
> 
> When will you find out the verdict on your job you have applied for?
> 
> I would love to be a sahm but we just can't manage financially with this house and two cars and to stay in the lifestyle we are used to so nEeds must :(
> 
> When will you start your nursery visits for Lyra?Click to expand...

That is the same as us. I'd love to be a SAHM but just can't afford it. The job advert doesn't close til 20th Jan so it'll be a while before I hear anything.*

Not sure about nursery visits. I think they said they'd ring us in the new year to arrange it, so should hear from them some time soon I expect. I'm nervy about it, I bet I will cry buckets the first time I leave her there.*


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> New One born every minute starting on Wednesday :yipee:
> 
> It will be interesting to watch having now given birth.Click to expand...

I wonder if we'll be more or less sympathetic to the screamers now? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's good night from me my lovelies, sleep well everyone :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kit, me too, bed time. Started knitting the shorts tonight :happydance:

Night everyone, sleep tight :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## emandi

Hello Kitty, yes I'm veery excited :happydance:. 
Problem is I don't think my DH is :cry:. He's been very depressed lately, so I had miserable Christmas. Trying to put brave face on, but inside it's killing me. He is so distant, haven't touched me (or hugged or kissed me) for about two weeks. Didn't even feel the baby, that makes me :cry:. I told him yesterday that if he doesn't want to stay in hospital when I'm in labour he doesn't have to. He says he wants to, so I hope he puts himself together for my sake.


----------



## emandi

Hello Kitty, yes I'm veery excited :happydance:. 
Problem is I don't think my DH is :cry:. He's been very depressed lately, so I had miserable Christmas. Trying to put brave face on, but inside it's killing me. He is so distant, haven't touched me (or hugged or kissed me) for about two weeks. Didn't even feel the baby, that makes me :cry:. I told him yesterday that if he doesn't want to stay in hospital when I'm in labour he doesn't have to. He says he wants to, so I hope he puts himself together for my sake.


----------



## emandi

Oh poo, sorry turtles didn't mean to post twice :blush:, don't know how I managed to do that:shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hey emandi :hugs: I haven't read back yet. Have u already mentioned what he is depressed about?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 9 wks trin??? :shock: where has the time gone? Can't wait to meet your mini-me. It's amazing how much she looks like u in here scan pic! :awww:
> 
> And i'm a few days late but thank u so much for the christmas card and turtle pressie inside. My very 1st trinket from SA! How cool is that?? Thanks trin! :hugs:
> 
> What time is scan time Newbs? Will you post pics right away?? Pretty please??:flower:Click to expand...

My appt is at 1:20 PM so that should b 7:20 your time. I'll definitely post pics immediately! I hope I get some good ones. :)


----------



## addie25

Feeling very sad tonight ladies :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I :brat: :brat: :brat: to post baby pics like you guys :cry: me and Jaynie are the last unpreggy turtles, I know for sure am going to be the last one :cry:
> 
> I don't think you will at all! Given what's happening with me :) so that's something for you :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking about you on my walk in the forest yesterday Jaynie- I think you need to see 2012 as the year where you make radical selfish decisions to obtain peace and happiness and joy in your days. While you're this side of youth and power and before things grind you down as time slips by :hugs:Click to expand...

I know I do and I think I will. For some reason I give Adam a lot of time in times of doubt, he gets a lot more time than other unsuccessfuls :haha: but I'm following my heart... I think he's going to mess it up. He doesn't understand my problems or so it feels sometimes. Anyway, I digress my heart will decide and it will be soon. I hope. 

Lovely that we all think about each other :flower: or that tou've thought about me...


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Addie! Why are you sad??? :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> My boy is 5 months today :(
> I was saying to lee before how fast it has gone when the actual pregnancy dragged like a b****!!
> 
> He has his own little personality and routine and little traits and soon he will be at nursery and I will be at work and he won't be my baba anymore I wish I could be a SAHM or even afford to have the extra 3 months off work unpaid
> 
> When do you go back essie?
> And you to kit?
> 
> My mat leaves officially ends on 5th march, but I've got 2 weeks holiday booked so I should be going back around 20th march :cry: I'm so not looking forward to it, I'd do anything to be able to stay at home with her.
> 
> When do you go back?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I go back on the 23rd april should be 9th but have two weeks hols like you
> 
> When will you find out the verdict on your job you have applied for?
> 
> I would love to be a sahm but we just can't manage financially with this house and two cars and to stay in the lifestyle we are used to so nEeds must :(
> 
> When will you start your nursery visits for Lyra?Click to expand...
> 
> That is the same as us. I'd love to be a SAHM but just can't afford it. The job advert doesn't close til 20th Jan so it'll be a while before I hear anything.*
> 
> Not sure about nursery visits. I think they said they'd ring us in the new year to arrange it, so should hear from them some time soon I expect. I'm nervy about it, I bet I will cry buckets the first time I leave her there.*Click to expand...

Aww I was talking at OH about it last night and I'm so nervous that I felt like I was going to have a panic attack

Even though I work in a nursery myself some things I have seen in othEr places and herad about are saddening and he will not be coming to mine as I don't want him to see me and get upset I'm not sure if he will go where Reece went or another that a froend of mine manages


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie-are you ok?
OH went in to nate before he left and said he was upside down and sure enough he was the little wriggler had managed to do a 360 and he even had his snuggle bag on strange!

Hopefully my bb should work today but I'm doubtful this is sky we are talkoing about


----------



## poas

Aw emandi and Addie, sorry you are both having a poo time of it :( as for the sahm thing I will return part time that is what I was working before and with oh not working I will need to but we just changed our lifestyle, we have never been big spenders anyway, so now we are just spending on necessary things to get a bit of appreciation back for the things we DO have.
When it was just me and harri, there were times (a lot of times,in fact weekly for two yrs) that we lived on £15 a week after rent, and that also had t cover our electric meter-so the way I see it, having £10 a week each to live on should be a piece of cake  
Kit I meant to ask did you stick with bf'ing in the end? You mentioned you thought you were coming to the end?


----------



## Sarachka

What's a good way to start the working week after a long weekend?! Yup, pissing your pants on the way to the bathroom. Ahhh the glamour of a cough combined with pregnancy!


----------



## Sarachka

We watched my belly move for the first time last night. OH could see her practicing her floor routine in there. Or maybe it was a beam dismount.


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> Aw emandi and Addie, sorry you are both having a poo time of it :( as for the sahm thing I will return part time that is what I was working before and with oh not working I will need to but we just changed our lifestyle, we have never been big spenders anyway, so now we are just spending on necessary things to get a bit of appreciation back for the things we DO have.
> When it was just me and harri, there were times (a lot of times,in fact weekly for two yrs) that we lived on £15 a week after rent, and that also had t cover our electric meter-so the way I see it, having £10 a week each to live on should be a piece of cake
> Kit I meant to ask did you stick with bf'ing in the end? You mentioned you thought you were coming to the end?

Gosh lissy that's some going 10 a week each is that for food or just pocket money? 

We too have had to do food shop on 25 before now many a time :( 

It is hard and I think your very good looking at it outside the box you know appreciating what you have etc not what you could have xx





Sarachka said:


> We watched my belly move for the first time last night. OH could see her practicing her floor routine in there. Or maybe it was a beam dismount.

Aww that's cool Sez. :) bet Charlieboy was amazed ,yes?

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY Miss Holly dian-flon xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I'm a walking zombie... Leo's croup is taking its toll. Lack of sleep is only one if many things that has been wearing on the mommy super powers. I miss you all and hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.birthdaydirect.com/images/74891-monkey-party-happy-birthday-lunch-napkins.jpg
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONKEY-TURTLOID-HOLLY!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Back at work...not as bad as I expected...at least there is excellent coffee :coffee::thumbup:

It was so flipping hot last night that I battled to sleep even with the aircon on, just sticky and muggy and yuk! Today my phone says it feels like 41* :sick:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I'm a walking zombie... Leo's croup is taking its toll. Lack of sleep is only one if many things that has been wearing on the mommy super powers. I miss you all and hope all is well. :hugs:

Oh Molly, I'm so sorry. Croup can be so horrid and awful to listen to as the mom :nope:

Do you have any qualified homoeopaths in your area? Are they covered by your health insurance? I have had a lot of success treating croup and I could tell you what remedies to get but I don't know how you would get them and it's best if someone has a look at him too to make sure it is croup and nothing else going on as well

Sending big love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Emandi I am sorry about DH. It's hard when men are depressed because so often they just shut down and it's easy to take it personally. Is there anything specific going on or just general depression?
:hugs:

Addie, what's wrong?


----------



## kit_cat

:cake: Happy 2nd birthday HollyAnnaMiniMunkiePants :cake:


----------



## TrinityMom

My back feels like it's broken today and got stabbing pains in the lady garden area :nope: I've got a craniosacral treatment booked for Thursday...just hang in there til then

The antenatal I'm going to today will be a bit awkward. The people want to pay me 50% now and the balance after the birth. We used to work like this but it is hell trying to get money out of people after the baby has come - I understand what it's like: you're distracted, money is tight, the birth is done...
So I have to say nicely that they can't do that, but what do you do if they just don't have the money :shrug: I totally get that things are tight but I have to buy stationery and uniforms for 3 kids this week and I was counting on that money...tough one

On another note, I can't remember if I said before, but I have a 39+3 feeling for Tori's arrival. I don't feel like I'll go to term. I've never had an early feeling for any of my babies before but this one I do....watch her go 2 weeks over :dohh:

She's just so damned tall! I can hardly eat or drink anything without it coming up just from the pressure. And last night I had weird crackles under my ribcage when I breathed in :wacko: Not at all pleasant


----------



## Essie

Happy 2nd birthday Miss Holly monkeypants

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQIQ0S-9iRETncJ2weJcinTDh_F4oZ6kZw7KSNBcOKku-6qKwIB


----------



## emandi

Just a little note about my DH. I think his depression has mostly to do with stress at work, his mental state was terrible when he finished just before Christmas. Never seen him like this, was seriously worried that he can do something stupid. Plus some extra factors like lack of friends (that's because he doesn't have any life outside of work). He is normally very optimistic person.
Don't know what to do :shrug::nope:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> We watched my belly move for the first time last night. OH could see her practicing her floor routine in there. Or maybe it was a beam dismount.

:haha: Henry cycles, he has a small carbon fibre racing bike in there. Best to start them young I say:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Hello Kitty, yes I'm veery excited :happydance:.
> Problem is I don't think my DH is :cry:. He's been very depressed lately, so I had miserable Christmas. Trying to put brave face on, but inside it's killing me. He is so distant, haven't touched me (or hugged or kissed me) for about two weeks. Didn't even feel the baby, that makes me :cry:. I told him yesterday that if he doesn't want to stay in hospital when I'm in labour he doesn't have to. He says he wants to, so I hope he puts himself together for my sake.

Oh no Emandi...is it depression about the baby coming, maybe overwhelmed? I'm so sorry that this is bringing you down, it's hard enough being so close to giving birth :hugs: Men are odd creatures sometimes, when women would need extra cuddles and affection, men shut down and possibly don't realise how badly it affects us. Hang in there, I hope he comes out of this depression really soon. :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

On a totally irrelevant note, I made a HUGE pot of lentils last night and we had lentils, basmati and salad for dinner, I made a lentil lasagne for tonight that DH can pop in the oven before I get home and we have enough to mix with sundried tomato pesto for another meal :thumbup: Frugal, healthy meals...back to spending little and eating better from this week


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Just a little note about my DH. I think his depression has mostly to do with stress at work, his mental state was terrible when he finished just before Christmas. Never seen him like this, was seriously worried that he can do something stupid. Plus some extra factors like lack of friends (that's because he doesn't have any life outside of work). He is normally very optimistic person.
> Don't know what to do :shrug::nope:.

I understand this one. DH is unhappy, not with work but with the salary he gets. He looks around at some of our friends who are really rich, our age, drive nice cars etc etc and thinks he made the wrong decisions about is career. For men, their self-worth and their ability to provide go hand in hand and there's very little you can do to change that mindset. Other than just being there for him and encouraging him to talk when he's ready :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thankyou for monkey birthday wishes!! She's just had some presents:

Elmer 6 piece jigsaw puzzle
Wooden alphabet and numbers puzzle
Ben and Holly's magic Kingdom book, with magic fairy wand
Magnetic farm animal shapes for the fridge

Her birthday party is on Sunday with family so she'll get her BICYCLE then :wohoo: And an apron and set of finger paints from me, and some cat stickers. DH is horrified I got her finger paints so I think it best she opens them in front of him :rofl:


----------



## emandi

BUT!
There is something what makes me :yipee: ... my WATERMELON!!!


And Holly's big day.

Very happy birthday dear Holly :kiss:!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hugs: Emandi


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> BUT!
> There is something what makes me :yipee: ... my WATERMELON!!!
> 
> 
> And Holly's big day.
> 
> Very happy birthday dear Holly :kiss:!

Thankyou!!

I don't know what to suggest about your dh, sometimes it simply being winter makes people have bleaker perspectives, and the coming brighter days will help?:shrug: So hard without knowing anything about the person, and as you know I tend to suggest swimming to cure all ills, mental and physical!

A WATERMELON! Wowser!:thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have serious leaking tap problems at the moment- the fact that my ticker says 'Happy Birthday' to Holly made me well up with tears of joy :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: Pull yourself together you soppy woman!

Granny just phoned to wish Holly happy b'day and wishes she could see her :hugs: I was going to go to England but it's pretty heavy lifting work getting the eurostar with pushchair and suitcase and Holly over to Essex so for the sake of a few months I'd rather not travel unless an urgent visit, and just go over after the birth with Henry in the babybjorn which will be much simpler. He's going to be watching Olympic mountain biking when he's 3 months old :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> BUT!
> There is something what makes me :yipee: ... my WATERMELON!!!
> 
> 
> And Holly's big day.
> 
> Very happy birthday dear Holly :kiss:!

Wow! A watermelon already! Seems like last week we were discussing supplements to stimulate ovulation :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> I'm a walking zombie... Leo's croup is taking its toll. Lack of sleep is only one if many things that has been wearing on the mommy super powers. I miss you all and hope all is well. :hugs:

Poor Leo:nope: And poor mummy. I don't know anything about croup. I hope it goes away quickly though:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> BUT!
> There is something what makes me :yipee: ... my WATERMELON!!!
> 
> 
> And Holly's big day.
> 
> Very happy birthday dear Holly :kiss:!
> 
> Wow! A watermelon already! Seems like last week we were discussing supplements to stimulate ovulation :wacko:Click to expand...

Indeed! Maca and preseed and all that stuff! And I was eating my daily handful of sunflower seeds stimulating O the made-up Bethany way:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> She's just so damned tall! I can hardly eat or drink anything without it coming up just from the pressure. And last night I had weird crackles under my ribcage when I breathed in :wacko: Not at all pleasant

I feel the same about Henry, though he hasn't got to the ribs yet but I suspect he will before Holly did! :wacko: At least we got long changing tables:haha: And when his big head rolls over into my bladder zone...:shock:...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today is the day I told myself I'd start potty training.:-k Now where's my Encyclopaedia of Practical Parenting...

:book:


----------



## Sarachka

There's no way my voice will last another 10 appointments today


----------



## TrinityMom

B, this is what DSS's kitty is going to find when he goes in your new wardrobe


----------



## Sarachka

HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY Hollinka Malinka!!!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> BUT!
> There is something what makes me :yipee: ... my WATERMELON!!!
> 
> 
> And Holly's big day.
> 
> Very happy birthday dear Holly :kiss:!
> 
> Wow! A watermelon already! Seems like last week we were discussing supplements to stimulate ovulation :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed! Maca and preseed and all that stuff! And I was eating my daily handful of sunflower seeds stimulating O the made-up Bethany way:haha:Click to expand...

Thank you Trin and Bethany :flower:. Yes I remember that quite clearly :winkwink:.
:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY Hollinka Malinka!!!

Thankyou Auntie Sezi!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That monkey in my siggy you made me years ago is fab Sarachka because it's an H for Holly _and_ Henry now! I nuv it


----------



## HollyMonkey

When he's born you'll have to make the same but H&H with a monkey each side, one pink H and one blue H. Advance order for next summer!! With twinkling stars like the current one, they're the best!


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG midday already.:shock: I've done sweet FA today :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We need to make felt garlands like this Sarachka, yours in creams and pale pinks and sea greens and mine in my circus colours. And I'll make a pinky set for Holly too.

https://img3.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.285285343.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Felt flowers too, for the girls :thumbup:

https://cdn-css.hostessblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/springblooms_craft_1.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Henry needs one of these, he's adorable

https://www.chushka.com/static/images/vic_dubrovsky_wolf_felt12.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

:awww: Sometimes less is more...


https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0F2zKd5lHRM/THLuOpc1huI/AAAAAAAACrs/ALV9Dliq1qY/s1600/il_430xN.135493717.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Now I've had an idea- I'm going to make H and H a toise, you know those measuring things for as they grow, don't know what they're called in English! Either a fabric or a wooden one, with the Eiffel tower as my base image with mad animals and plants and things climbing up it, and a hot air balloon full of monkeys in the sky above it. Crazy turn of the century pyschedelic Parisian madness one, I can see it really clearly in my mind's eye *

This is a toise...

https://www.eco-sapiens.com/images/produits_big/Natiloo/43424.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

im back online woohooooooo


----------



## HollyMonkey

Craft spam interlude over because my lunch is ready and I'm all excited about my toise now...going to do the design sketches over lunch :happydance: :wohoo:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

...there be a wild boar or two snuffling at the base of the Eiffel tower, possibly wearing monocles, having come to inspect it from the forests around my way :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

...it will be a family heirloom- I'm going to paint it on wood :thumbup: I can see it as though it's painted already! Just got to copy it down! Oh what fun :yipee:

Right, birthday lunch...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi:

I'm all doom and holiday blues today :haha: it's so drastic I'm back to being alone all day, freezing cause I can't really afford gas when it's not Christmas or Erin is here. However my Nan text me that she was also fed up an doesn't even want to go to the Cemetry do I'm going for a wrapped up walk and a chat with my Nana. :cloud9: I nuv her so much. Thn Adam text me a lovely text me a lovely message about being glad we had Christmas together an that he had fun doing nothing with me... So I'm a little better, this leaving it to the heft stuff wa the best thing I could have done. I don't have to obsess as much. 

New year musings there! 

Although I wrote a schedule for myself today and followed nothing. Not a jot but I do feel rough, head fuzzed with snot :sick:

Molls my sister had croup :nope: good :hugs: she still sounds croupy now. I caught in a deep laugh or sudden cough :haha: 

Hope everyone is ok. Loving all avatars, photos and creative ideas :cloud9: the turtle births are going to go through the roof this year :yipee:

Emandi :hug: :hugs: :hug: Adam has been this way with his phone an when I nearly left him over it just before Christmas he really opened up and sort of seen how his actions have affected my perception of how we interact, in that I honestly, until that point - had not a scrap of evidence that he cared about me a jot! I hope your DH resolves this soon for you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

*NOW FOR THE IMPORTANT POST



Happy 2nd birthday HollyMonkeyPants! Hope you have a fun filled day, it's all magic and glitter (and PAINT ) from now on

 *


----------



## cassie04

Hello ladies! First of all lots and lots of kissing ass and apologies for not being on here for a few days! It has been so hectic! But I'm guessing so was alot of you with Xmas festivities! I love visiting family and friends but in a way I'm releived for it to come to an end I'm zonked!

I'm feeling run down today, sickness come back an feeling dizzy! :( I'm also waiting for the physiotherapist to call me as I'm meant to be getting a belly support as I was in agony over the holidays! On the plus side me and dave have packed my hospital bag as going away for our weekend break on fri and daves mum is panicking I go into labour while half way down the country!!!!!

Wowsie jaynie so glad u and Adam are better and on the up! I love Xmas time it can bring everyone close together!

Happy birthday Holly!!!!!! I hope she has an amazing day! And ur all well b!

Sending love to everyone else!

I'm meeting my friend in town but I'm really going to have start saying no to people cos it's killing me! Hopefully on a bit more before friday

Lots of love sent to you all xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Lounge before.......














Lounge after gone for a cream,brown & greeny feel........








Buddha canvas :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Dining room before.......









dining room now





close up of wallpaper.........trying to run the green through from the lounge


----------



## new mummy2010

playroom before.......







playroom after..............


----------



## new mummy2010

reeces room.......newyork/las vegas stylie:thumbup:








close up of wallpaper tis ace:happydance:






his huge las vegas strip canvas





his new york skyline rug


----------



## new mummy2010

our bedroom........









im in love with the wallpaper............


----------



## addie25

Love love love the before and after pictures!!

Yesterday I asked dh to bring me Tylenol and so he did and I took just one and then realized it wasn't a regular Tylenol it was Tylenol cold multi symptom. We looked it up and it said it was safe to take. Do u agree?? Is that safe to take I'm nervous I took something bad. My doc said tylenol is safe during pregnancy but this again was not a Tylenol extra strength it was Tylenol cold. U think that's ok?


----------



## new mummy2010

Nate's room


----------



## addie25

Happy birthday Holly!! Have a great day!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

hallway,stairs and landing stripey carpet













[/large window at top of stairs:cloud9:SIZE]


----------



## new mummy2010

They dont get justice in pictures but we have worked our arses off to get it this far ,still have bits to do like kitchen the bathroom still has a problem under the bath so is still awaiting the gorgeous tiles to be put up that we spent 300 quid on and the utility and upstairs loo need doing but these are our main improvements so far hope you like


----------



## new mummy2010

i have lots of nate photos too but will put them up in a while dont want to photocise you all out lol,geee im so chuffed to be back online properly ;0


----------



## addie25

I have 2 mangos!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Please read my last post I'm so parinoid about the Tylenol cold I took!! I am never asking anyone to bring me Tylenol again!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

addie i dont know anything about it sory sweetie, maybe wait for Trin's input she will be in the know im sure, but dont worry in the meantime im sure all is ok


----------



## addie25

Thanks. I mean I only took one. Online said its ok during pregnancy and my doctor mentioned I can can tylenol products didn't just said tylenol extra strength.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> That monkey in my siggy you made me years ago is fab Sarachka because it's an H for Holly _and_ Henry now! I nuv it




HollyMonkey said:


> When he's born you'll have to make the same but H&H with a monkey each side, one pink H and one blue H. Advance order for next summer!! With twinkling stars like the current one, they're the best!

Loving the new tickers, B! I will take great pleasure in making you some siggies ASAP. 



HollyMonkey said:


> Henry needs one of these, he's adorable
> 
> https://www.chushka.com/static/images/vic_dubrovsky_wolf_felt12.jpg

mmmm ... I can imagine that waking up next to him after a bad dream provides lots of comfort :wacko: :winkwink:



new mummy2010 said:


> Lounge before.......
> 
> View attachment 319700
> 
> Lounge after gone for a cream,brown & greeny feel........
> 
> View attachment 319702
> 
> 
> Buddha canvas :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 319704

oooh, I love everything. OH really wants a feature wall in our lounge too. The house looks great, so put together and stylish. I always wish my house looked a bit better. We have a carpenter coming tonight about replacing some doors, new pannelling in the bathroom, new cupboard doors in the dining room. Then we need to PAINT! 



addie25 said:


> Thanks. I mean I only took one. Online said its ok during pregnancy and my doctor mentioned I can can tylenol products didn't just said tylenol extra strength.

if it says it's safe, then it's safe. chilax!


----------



## Sarachka

*Hello Jaynie!! I feel that any time I see you online I should make a fuss of you, incase we lose you for a while again! No likey!!!*


----------



## poas

Addie if it says it is OK then it will have been tested, no company will state a product safe for pre/lactating women if there is a shadow of doubt  relax x
Happy birthday holly  
Sorry you are achy trin, hope your treatment helps  
Sarah...feeling glam  I would say pmsl but under the circumstances...
Hayley can you come and do my house please?! 
Jaynie, I am glad you are happier  
Everyone else I hope you have a great day and Molly I hope Leo is better soon x


----------



## addie25

I didn't read it was safe DH said he did.


----------



## addie25

Ok called my doctor and they said it was safe thank god!!!!!!!


----------



## poas

Addie I know how scary pregnancy can be, believe me, but stress is not good for the babies either-just try and stay calm and not fret too much


----------



## addie25

I freaked out bc I couldn't find anything that said it was safe. DH said he saw something but I thought he was lying so I would not freak out. And my friend last night made me worry that it was not good to take bc I asked her after I took it and she didn't seem to think it was ok. But thankfully my doctor says it is safe so all relaxed now!!


----------



## poas

Esme just had some baby rice  she loved it, I will attempt to upload a vid later so you can see how ready she was! I am aware it is early, but as I say she is ready and only a tiny amount


----------



## addie25

I will try and stay calm.


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Esme just had some baby rice  she loved it, I will attempt to upload a vid later so you can see how ready she was! I am aware it is early, but as I say she is ready and only a tiny amount

Good job Esme!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow the thread is full of juice since I went off for lunch!!

Hayley, FABULOSO!! It looks super, and you seem to have done it so quickly! I love the stripey carpet (very sensible too!) and Nate's wallpaper and orange wall and your bedroom wallpaper (which I'd like the fabric of to make cushions!) Well done chicken :hugs:

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone- the birthday girl is having a lovely day playing with her new toys :awww: 

Just having a :coffee: having made another bib for the young man. It has a pale blue gingham 'H' on it, so I can't change his name now, except if it's to Herbert, Howard, Horatio, Humbert etc etc :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cake: *HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY HOLLY!! *

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## newbie_ttc

B!!! Guess what came in the mail the other day?! your fertility monitor!! i was so surprised to see it b/c i forgot you sent it :dohh: but i did come along with a beautiful card and a lovely note. thank u so much for sending. i promise to pass it on to someone that can use it.

I got a total of* 8* christmas cards from the turts!! :smug: :bunny: thank u all again :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

in other news i has me very 1st scan in 4 1/2 hrs :dance: who's nervous? why me of course! :haha: but i had a dream that reminded me to make sure my legs were properly lotioned up and to bring a pair of socks with me! :haha:


----------



## addie25

YAY Newbie I can not wait to see pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I feel just horrible about what just happened. I am getting ready to go meet with the decorator and my mom calls. She told me to call my doctor before going to my friends house later bc she has bells palsy and while that is not contagious, what causes it is contagious. I called my doctor and they said I should not be around her till they figure out what caused it and it is out of her system. She is so alone and depressed and I wanted to go over (I am surprised I didn't think of this and my mom did since im ms paranoid) I had my friend call her doctor just to see what another doctor has to say about it and he said the same thing, being pregnant I should not go over. I just texted her and she has not responded. I feel horrible :dohh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I feel just horrible about what just happened. I am getting ready to go meet with the decorator and my mom calls. She told me to call my doctor before going to my friends house later bc she has bells palsy and while that is not contagious, what causes it is contagious. I called my doctor and they said I should not be around her till they figure out what caused it and it is out of her system. She is so alone and depressed and I wanted to go over (I am surprised I didn't think of this and my mom did since im ms paranoid) I had my friend call her doctor just to see what another doctor has to say about it and he said the same thing, being pregnant I should not go over. I just texted her and she has not responded. I feel horrible :dohh:

oh addie! that's so sad. :( well i am glad u didn't go over, but i feel bad for your friend :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie..it may sounds very heartless but your friend's situation is not your fault and you have a very valid reason for not being able to visit her. I'm sure she will see your point of view, and it's only a temporary set back, you can go and visit soon I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hiiii all

Happy birthday mini monkey !

Hayley ! Great pics .... We are STILL doing up our house - so to get that much done is amazing xx looks gorge 

Addie - a friend would understand ! I am sure she understands xxxx

I have to ignore all those crafty posts you all keep putting - I am so jealous - I can make nothing ! I can bake though but it's no good for the waistline


----------



## HollyMonkey

The birthday girl would like to show you her new farm themed fridge magnets...
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarachka

UUGHHH today is so quiet at work and I hardly have a voice, so time is dragging.

Taking that dorma bedding set back tonight and going to buy the Kidsline set on eBay.

Next step - PAINT!!!! I am desperate to get started. Is this a form of nesting? I'm not usually like this about DIY

https://www.homebase.co.uk/wcsstore/homebase/images/655574HBO111111X.jpg


----------



## addie25

She understands. She got worse her left side of her face is now 100% paralyzed and can take 6 months be4 returning. It's so sad that this happened to her. She has trouble getting pregnant and now this happened. I'm so glad my mom thought to have me call my doctor bc I didn't think twice about going over!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today's bib...the blue gingham is fabric my mum gave me, left over from when she made my niece's school summer dress:haha: I made my own bias binding :smug: and it's backed with the gingham too...

I think I need a new modern machine like you guys have because my embroidery/appliqué function is pants and the modern ones are really good. Next Christmas :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2









034.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry about your friend and the situation Addie :hugs:

Sarachka it _must_ be nesting, I can't get enough of DIY stores and haberdashers at the moment :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance::happydance: Happy Birthday, Holly!! :happydance::happydance:https://www.cakesdesignideas.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/monkey-birthday-cake-2.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 9 wks trin??? :shock: where has the time gone? Can't wait to meet your mini-me. It's amazing how much she looks like u in here scan pic! :awww:
> 
> And i'm a few days late but thank u so much for the christmas card and turtle pressie inside. My very 1st trinket from SA! How cool is that?? Thanks trin! :hugs:
> 
> What time is scan time Newbs? Will you post pics right away?? Pretty please??:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> My appt is at 1:20 PM so that should b 7:20 your time. I'll definitely post pics immediately! I hope I get some good ones. :)Click to expand...

Just over 3 hours to go!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

B how do you Keep your hand steady enough to do binding?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Aw emandi and Addie, sorry you are both having a poo time of it :( as for the sahm thing I will return part time that is what I was working before and with oh not working I will need to but we just changed our lifestyle, we have never been big spenders anyway, so now we are just spending on necessary things to get a bit of appreciation back for the things we DO have.
> When it was just me and harri, there were times (a lot of times,in fact weekly for two yrs) that we lived on £15 a week after rent, and that also had t cover our electric meter-so the way I see it, having £10 a week each to live on should be a piece of cake
> Kit I meant to ask did you stick with bf'ing in the end? You mentioned you thought you were coming to the end?

I am still persevering with the BFing although 2 of Cara's feeds each day are now formula, along with her two meals. She's a different baby now :thumbup: I made a deal with myself that unless Cara still wasn't getting enough with me still giving her more breast milk than formula, then I'd keep going until the middle of this month, then maybe drop another breast feed. She's still really fussy and disinterested on the boob except for her first morning feed when she's ravenous! I'm trying to do what's best, you know? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> What's a good way to start the working week after a long weekend?! Yup, pissing your pants on the way to the bathroom. Ahhh the glamour of a cough combined with pregnancy!

Ah what's a bit of piss between friends? Black trousers only from now on then? 



Sarachka said:


> We watched my belly move for the first time last night. OH could see her practicing her floor routine in there. Or maybe it was a beam dismount.

Ahhhhhhh :awww: How was that for a bit of "oh my god, this is really going to happen"ness? :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm a walking zombie... Leo's croup is taking its toll. Lack of sleep is only one if many things that has been wearing on the mommy super powers. I miss you all and hope all is well. :hugs:

:hugs:

Sounds horrible Molly....what do you do to treat croup then? I hope you're managing (as best you can) :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> B how do you Keep your hand steady enough to do binding?

Hmmm I don't know, I don't think about my hands:shrug: I just watch where I'm going eye-wise and go there


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh yes ! Good luck newbs


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> My back feels like it's broken today and got stabbing pains in the lady garden area :nope: I've got a craniosacral treatment booked for Thursday...just hang in there til then
> 
> The antenatal I'm going to today will be a bit awkward. The people want to pay me 50% now and the balance after the birth. We used to work like this but it is hell trying to get money out of people after the baby has come - I understand what it's like: you're distracted, money is tight, the birth is done...
> So I have to say nicely that they can't do that, but what do you do if they just don't have the money :shrug: I totally get that things are tight but I have to buy stationery and uniforms for 3 kids this week and I was counting on that money...tough one
> 
> On another note, I can't remember if I said before, but I have a 39+3 feeling for Tori's arrival. I don't feel like I'll go to term. I've never had an early feeling for any of my babies before but this one I do....watch her go 2 weeks over :dohh:
> 
> She's just so damned tall! I can hardly eat or drink anything without it coming up just from the pressure. And last night I had weird crackles under my ribcage when I breathed in :wacko: Not at all pleasant

Trin, that is tricky to have to ask for cash upfront but at the risk of sounding cold, business is business and you are providing a service for which you need appropriately paid for.

I'll be very interested to see if your prediction comes true :thumbup:

Hope Tori moves a bit and gives your insides a break :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Hayley!! Your new place looks amazing!!! Nice work! Love the fun colors.


----------



## addie25

Omg did u make that cake B or is it just a picture?? It's amazing!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley..I love all your decor! You've obviously gone to the same speed decorating school as Bethany!! Cracking job!:thumbup:

Isn't Reece's room all grown up!


----------



## new mummy2010

not long now newbs hope you get lots of piccys

hey molly how are you all


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Esme just had some baby rice  she loved it, I will attempt to upload a vid later so you can see how ready she was! I am aware it is early, but as I say she is ready and only a tiny amount

Wow, she is an early weaner but you'll know best :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hayley..I love all your decor! You've obviously gone to the same speed decorating school as Bethany!! Cracking job!:thumbup:
> 
> Isn't Reece's room all grown up!

:haha: yep sure did,im sure its not everyones cup of tea but we like it:cloud9:,just wish it actually was ours kit:dohh:

my friend has been over with her 8month old and nate is shattered :sleep:he needs a nap before bath time

i looked at your highchair kit i have seen those in use in posh eateries:winkwink:very swish 

next thing is big car seats hey girls:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh kit lol knew i was quoting for a couple of things

*Reeces room is aimed to last those teenage years hopefully !!

he choose the paper himself, and the pic and rug


----------



## new mummy2010

love holly's magnets b!! top pressie

addie sorry about your friend lovely but glad the medicine did no harm

trin it sounds absolutley stifiling in sa i dont envy you expecting in that heat 41 jeez thats some sun


----------



## LunaLady

hehehe :haha:

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/212443307392067452_l2IhGcA9_c.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luna made that cake Addie!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I didn't know my IC company did a line in bandages!

Talking of which I must order some IC's, I have line desire :shrug:

LO in bed, mummy lolling on _her_ bed with her massage pad on her shoulders :cloud9:

AND HOLLY HAD HER FIRST HAPPY BATH SINCE THE PLUG MONSTER INCIDENT!! :yipee: I was in the water with her but even so, proper happy playing bath just like in the pre-monster days! So lovely :hugs: And she's in bed, asleep already after partying hard all day with no nap :awww: 

Leek and celery soup, then a bacon and brocolli and mushroom and rice/lentil/boulgour kind of risotto I'll invent, with bread and cheese for dessert and 40 mins on the bike, since DH is at the running club. Then knitting :thumbup: Any nice evening plans folks?

Newbie good luck at your scan :hugs: And do a Chinese Gender Predictor, I have great faith in them now it's given me 2 out of 2! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Chinese gender prediction was wrong for me!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

i did one a week or so ago and it said *boy*! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> i did one a week or so ago and it said *boy*! :wohoo:

 So did mine!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Chinese gender prediction was wrong for me!!

You must have done it wrong then:haha: Did you ever do cabbage wee? That was right for me too! Only April and Kit were wrong :haha:

*Hey Kit!* What _was_ the big secret reason you thought I was carrying a girl? You can tell me now:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My theory about the drinking water at my high school was right too, nearly all my UK friends had a girl and then a boy, and all my French friends have 2 boys or 2 girls. I know it's the sperm that decides but even so, I say my theory has been soundly confirmed!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i did one a week or so ago and it said *boy*! :wohoo:
> 
> So did mine!!Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I could easily pass on cycling tonight and just mong and knit but :baby: needs his lower sugar environment and I had rice tonight (only a little, it's in a grains mix I have, but it is demon food for me, like eating sugar cubes) so I'd best bestir my arse. I'll enjoy it once I'm going. I soooooooooooo wish I had a private swimming pool. Now that would just thrill me to go off for a few lengths now and my bloods would be perfect:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i did one a week or so ago and it said *boy*! :wohoo:
> 
> So did mine!!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

I thought your scan was an hour ago...obviously working on my time 7:30 :dohh: How long now?


----------



## TrinityMom

I really can't breathe. Going to try lying down. Exhausticated anyway - got back from work after 6

Newbie, I'll probably be reading. Please please bbm me scan news!!!

NIght all

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

less than an hr now... :argh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> I really can't breathe. Going to try lying down. Exhausticated anyway - got back from work after 6
> 
> Newbie, I'll probably be reading. Please please bbm me scan news!!!
> 
> NIght all
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

will do! :thumbup:

feel better trin :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Good luck Newbs. I remember the first scan nerves oh so well. I can't wait to see pics


----------



## TrinityMom

Thanks Newbs, I shall read til I hear from you!

I found this series of pics on one of my friend's page's and thought you'd love it B. She works at a game reserve
A drama waiting to happen


Friend to the rescue


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> *Hello Jaynie!! I feel that any time I see you online I should make a fuss of you, incase we lose you for a while again! No likey!!!*

Hello fuss pot :haha:

I'm here as I am being subjected to darts and football tonight though not too bothered cause Liverpool are playing and that's meeeeee :) 

We had a carpenter build us some stuff once was really good :thumbup: 

I've just made gorgeous Cottage Pie for tea and now I'm craving full fat coke :cloud9: I might go get some :haha: 

I'm goin to see the Maccabbees in March :yipee: :yipee: my friend sortie me a ticket :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I hope you feel better soon :) 

B I'm just weaning myself back in to normal life (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!) so a casual read and the football. I might get the knitting out, I need a new pattern to get my inspiration going :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Very happy birthday to our turtle miss Holly Anna. :flower: I can't wait to watch you grow this year. Glad you had such a good day today. And congratulations on conquering the plug monster. :hugs:

Trin, sorry you are so hot and miserable. :( oh and I sent OH out for echinacea and he got the good stuff but it says not to take while bfing... It's still okay though yes? 

Hayls- well done on the new house! :thumbup: looks wonderful!

Newbie, :yipee: Almost time babe! 

Kit, Jaynie, Sarah, everyone.... :hugs: :wave:


----------



## Sarachka

*for bethany*

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bluebump.gif

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bluebump.gif


----------



## poas

Evening, nice to see an overall happier turtletown  I am waaay tired so bed soon I think.
Hv this afternoon was astounded-said Esme has 'responses equal to that of many six month old, and 'markers' ? Of up to 8 months for her mental awareness and reactions  very proud indeed, though sad too that my baby is adamant to grow up too fast??!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Baby looked good! Measured exactly 7+4 which is spot on according to my last cycle :happydance: :bunny: :wohoo: piccys to come!


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Baby looked good! Measured exactly 7+4 which is spot on according to my last cycle :happydance: :bunny: :wohoo: piccys to come!


:happydance: :happydance: woooo awesome news!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Huge congrats newbs xxxx I bet it was amazing


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Chinese gender prediction was wrong for me!!
> 
> You must have done it wrong then:haha: Did you ever do cabbage wee? That was right for me too! Only April and Kit were wrong :haha:
> 
> *Hey Kit!* What _was_ the big secret reason you thought I was carrying a girl? You can tell me now:flower:Click to expand...

Well, the reason I thought you would be having a girl, and this is no word of a lie, was that I was walking through the shopping centre one day thinking about things as I do, and the turtles popped into my head as they often do. At that very moment, a woman walked past me and I literally double-took as she was your living image B! In one hand, tottering alongside her was a little blond girl and she had another dark haired ickle girl perched on her hip. I thought it might be a sign from the universe, alas 'twas not :shrug: I thought it might be a bit much to run up and take a photograph of them all being as I may end up arrested :haha: but I wish you could have seen them!

So there you go :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening, nice to see an overall happier turtletown  I am waaay tired so bed soon I think.
> Hv this afternoon was astounded-said Esme has 'responses equal to that of many six month old, and 'markers' ? Of up to 8 months for her mental awareness and reactions  very proud indeed, though sad too that my baby is adamant to grow up too fast??!!

Aww, clever little sausage :hugs: She doing so well Lissy, no wonder you're proud :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Baby looked good! Measured exactly 7+4 which is spot on according to my last cycle :happydance: :bunny: :wohoo: piccys to come!

:yipee:

Did you see the ickle heart beat?? :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADMIRE MY SIGGY EVERYONE!! :smug: :smug:

THANKYOU SARACHKA IT IS ABSOLUTELY PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Chinese gender prediction was wrong for me!!
> 
> You must have done it wrong then:haha: Did you ever do cabbage wee? That was right for me too! Only April and Kit were wrong :haha:
> 
> *Hey Kit!* What _was_ the big secret reason you thought I was carrying a girl? You can tell me now:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the reason I thought you would be having a girl, and this is no word of a lie, was that I was walking through the shopping centre one day thinking about things as I do, and the turtles popped into my head as they often do. At that very moment, a woman walked past me and I literally double-took as she was your living image B! In one hand, tottering alongside her was a little blond girl and she had another dark haired ickle girl perched on her hip. I thought it might be a sign from the universe, alas 'twas not :shrug: I thought it might be a bit much to run up and take a photograph of them all being as I may end up arrested :haha: but I wish you could have seen them!
> 
> So there you go :flower:Click to expand...

Aww that's so sweet! :hugs: I love the fact that we were both entirely wrong about each other's babies but adamant nonetheless:haha: I was so convinced you had a boy because your bump was just like my friend's with a boy :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: Newbie! :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

yay B glad you like it. YOu might need to move some of your tickers onto the same line as I think your sig is currently a bit too tall


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Baby looked good! Measured exactly 7+4 which is spot on according to my last cycle :happydance: :bunny: :wohoo: piccys to come!
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> Did you see the ickle heart beat?? :cloud9:Click to expand...

I did, right away! The tech said it wad 162. I am so pleased and relieved!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

cheesey puffs and coke is a perfectly balanced dinner, right?!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> cheesey puffs and coke is a perfectly balanced dinner, right?!

Errr, yeah, don't forget your deep fried mars bar for dessert :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

This is for newbs :D


----------



## kit_cat

I'm just watching a programme on TV which has reliably informed me that the collective name for ladybirds is....a loveliness of ladybirds :) Awwwww. I didn't know that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cycling was quite fun in the end, and bloods at 96 so all fine and dandy despite the rice :thumbup: Without the cycling they'd have been 130 I'm sure though. 

Knitty-knoo time now!! :happydance: Jaynie you should come over to my place and browse my patterns :thumbup: Let us know what you get your teeth into once you've found something to knit!

Trin I love those wart-hoggy things! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie's having a GIRL! Watch me be wrong.... again. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Newbie's having a GIRL! Watch me be wrong.... again. :haha:

Hmmmm :-k...I haven't made my decision yet, but judging by my last guess, I'll be wrong too :haha:


----------



## addie25

Newbie so glad you saw your little one and everything looks great!! I can not wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> This is for newbs :D
> 
> View attachment 319939

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

SARAH If you have time can you make me a siggy of 2 turtles with pink hair bows. Turtle Twins!! :thumbup::thumbup: If you do not have time I understand, I know how busy everyone is, no worries!!


----------



## addie25

Tonight is going to be the perfect night!!!! I am so tired soooo tonight we are ordering in Dominos pizza!!!!!!!! So I get pizza, cuddling with DH, and if I am lucky some rain. I love rain at night when I am tired!!!!!! Still have a couple hours till my perfect night begins. Can't wait for DH to come home!!!!!!!!!! My hormones are really nutty and I just want to be with him all the time (when I say with him I mean cuddling) lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

thanks for posting ging! the old bb is sometimey when it comes to posting pics on here. phew! talk about relief! baby is measuring perfectly and hb is normal :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie's having a GIRL! Watch me be wrong.... again. :haha:

my friend said girl too! :argh: not sure if it's b.c she knows my :blue: preference and is trying to be funny or b/c of the heart rate maybe? :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Newbs....sooo excited for you m'love, it's amazing :cloud9:


On that note, I must bid you all good evening, time to visit The land of nod :sleep:


----------



## addie25

I thought I was having twin boys bc hb was 150s and the lady said no no that tells u nothing and I think it is 2 girls. That was at 12 weeks and she was correct!!!! I can't guess what you are having I am so bad at that and am always wrong but Ill say boy.


----------



## addie25

Think positive thoughts for our dog. We found a little lump on our dog and doctor says because it moves around it is prob just fat build up but that we will watch it and if it grows they will have to remove and test it. My cousins dog just got put down bc she had a tumor. I am freaked out that that is what it will be with out dog but feeling optimistic since doctor said he thinks it is just fat. If we all think positive thoughts I will feel relaxed about it. I am sure it is just fat build up tho like the doctor thinks so I will stay relaxed about it. I hate how they make u wait weeks tho you know.


----------



## addie25

PIZZA IS ALMOST HERE IT IS ABOUT TO BE DELIVERED (YES I AM WATCHING THE TRACKER TO SEE WHAT STEP THEY ARE ON IN MY ORDER) :haha: :rofl:


----------



## poas

Morning!!!! Just a little rant...dsd's mother text oh last night demanding that we treat harri for headlice before the weekend as she found them in Emma's hair last night and doesn't want her catching them from him again!! Two things-emma went home the morning of Xmas eve, so well over a week ago which is quite a while to have only just realised, secondly-harri has never had headlice?! And after taking Emma to pizza hut EVERY weekend when she has her, and feeding her pot noodles in the week-if anything, her sil who ed and I are friends with, said that she has been telling people WE don't feed her properly, only crap!!! 
Right, I'm done now, my gorge girl is cooing at me so must go  I hope you all have lovely days xx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Off to buy back to school stuff today :wacko: really not looking forward to it! Going to risk leaving the kids at home with my mom's maid because facing the back to school shops with 3 off the wall boys would be madness!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Very happy birthday to our turtle miss Holly Anna. :flower: I can't wait to watch you grow this year. Glad you had such a good day today. And congratulations on conquering the plug monster. :hugs:
> 
> Trin, sorry you are so hot and miserable. :( oh and I sent OH out for echinacea and he got the good stuff but it says not to take while bfing... It's still okay though yes?
> 
> Hayls- well done on the new house! :thumbup: looks wonderful!
> 
> Newbie, :yipee: Almost time babe!
> 
> Kit, Jaynie, Sarah, everyone.... :hugs: :wave:

Perfectly safe to take while breastfeeding :thumbup: If your legislation is anything like ours, ALL herbs will say that regardless of what they are (even the breastfeeding formulas have that on them here :wacko:)


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Morning!!!! Just a little rant...dsd's mother text oh last night demanding that we treat harri for headlice before the weekend as she found them in Emma's hair last night and doesn't want her catching them from him again!! Two things-emma went home the morning of Xmas eve, so well over a week ago which is quite a while to have only just realised, secondly-harri has never had headlice?! And after taking Emma to pizza hut EVERY weekend when she has her, and feeding her pot noodles in the week-if anything, her sil who ed and I are friends with, said that she has been telling people WE don't feed her properly, only crap!!!
> Right, I'm done now, my gorge girl is cooing at me so must go  I hope you all have lovely days xx

That stinks that she has that but who is she to go pointing fingers!!

Trin good luck with the shopping!!


----------



## addie25

Well had to call my doctor tonight as I was having trouble breathing. She said it is very normal in pregnancy as u grow and it happens earlier with twins. This does no help me solve the breathing issue. I don't think it is ok to be gasping for air. I want a solution. Anyone have breathing issues?? Anything help with it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yo turts, hi five! DJ Munky here, groovin to you from da brekkfast tayble :coffee:

Dh is textual messagely sulking because I told him my dream- where I had sex with a soldier with an enormous willy :sex: He's made threats for this evening, he's jealous :haha: 

Market this morning then not sure what after, home play I guess since it's windy and rainy :rain:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Newbie's having a GIRL! Watch me be wrong.... again. :haha:
> 
> my friend said girl too! :argh: not sure if it's b.c she knows my :blue: preference and is trying to be funny or b/c of the heart rate maybe? :-kClick to expand...

I have girl vibes too, sorry newbs!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> cheesey puffs and coke is a perfectly balanced dinner, right?!

Bitch face

:hissy: :brat: :hissy: junk food


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> yay B glad you like it. YOu might need to move some of your tickers onto the same line as I think your sig is currently a bit too tall

I thought that, I'll put the H next to something, but tell me if my posts then go all wide!!

I LOVE my new image Sarachka, so much!! I couldn't wait to see it again this morning! Must knit Henry a blue and white monkey like that!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm glad you like da munky. I could tell it was your sort of thing :/)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm all over excited but I don't know what about :wohoo: Having a baby I think. So many things to make! Must go into work too sometime this week and settle the next year :argh:

Addie hope your dog's ok, I'm sure he is :hugs: Trin can't breath, she might know. She has to not breathe to eat and vice versa, she said the other day.

Trin! And anyone else who knows about cats- our big cat Bobo, not the yarnia kitten, has been doing a wheezy furball cough all week, any suggestions as to what to do apart from vet visit on Saturday? Woke me up at 4am wheezing on the bed :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

How are we all this morning? Hope all is well.

Today I shall be mostly getting stuff done, it's time for action methinks. With Cara now almost 6 calendar months old, I think it's time for me to start regaining a little of myself. In other words, some of her stuff is now going to be packed into the loft, our living room will cease to look like a nursery playroom 24/7 and I will be making some plans for myself...like more running, host a couple of dinner parties, take the plunge and ask our lovely neighbour if she's be so kind as to babysit :shock: (she has offered many times and it would only be once we had put Cara in bed for the night) so that OH and I can actually go out together and remember what it's like to be "us". I wouldn't and couldn't be without Cara but I have really lost the plot in terms of being me, rather than mummy. It struck me big time last night when speaking to my friend on the phone. I had to fight with myself to not continually speak about Cara, I mean how especially boring for someone who doesn't have children :blush:

Time to find myself *flounces off theatrically with wistful look* :haha:

Have lovely Wednesday's everyone :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Think positive thoughts for our dog. We found a little lump on our dog and doctor says because it moves around it is prob just fat build up but that we will watch it and if it grows they will have to remove and test it. My cousins dog just got put down bc she had a tumor. I am freaked out that that is what it will be with out dog but feeling optimistic since doctor said he thinks it is just fat. If we all think positive thoughts I will feel relaxed about it. I am sure it is just fat build up tho like the doctor thinks so I will stay relaxed about it. I hate how they make u wait weeks tho you know.

I am sending positive thoughts your way addie for doggy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning!!!! Just a little rant...dsd's mother text oh last night demanding that we treat harri for headlice before the weekend as she found them in Emma's hair last night and doesn't want her catching them from him again!! Two things-emma went home the morning of Xmas eve, so well over a week ago which is quite a while to have only just realised, secondly-harri has never had headlice?! And after taking Emma to pizza hut EVERY weekend when she has her, and feeding her pot noodles in the week-if anything, her sil who ed and I are friends with, said that she has been telling people WE don't feed her properly, only crap!!!
> Right, I'm done now, my gorge girl is cooing at me so must go  I hope you all have lovely days xx

Ooo, well you know what they say about those in glass houses Lissy! Sounds like it's convenient to blame you for her own failings....easy to say I know but rise above it. It's not worth the hassle.:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Off to buy back to school stuff today :wacko: really not looking forward to it! Going to risk leaving the kids at home with my mom's maid because facing the back to school shops with 3 off the wall boys would be madness!!!

Good luck Trin :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> How are we all this morning? Hope all is well.
> 
> Today I shall be mostly getting stuff done, it's time for action methinks. With Cara now almost 6 calendar months old, I think it's time for me to start regaining a little of myself. In other words, some of her stuff is now going to be packed into the loft, our living room will cease to look like a nursery playroom 24/7 and I will be making some plans for myself...like more running, host a couple of dinner parties, take the plunge and ask our lovely neighbour if she's be so kind as to babysit :shock: (she has offered many times and it would only be once we had put Cara in bed for the night) so that OH and I can actually go out together and remember what it's like to be "us". I wouldn't and couldn't be without Cara but I have really lost the plot in terms of being me, rather than mummy. It struck me big time last night when speaking to my friend on the phone. I had to fight with myself to not continually speak about Cara, I mean how especially boring for someone who doesn't have children :blush:
> 
> Time to find myself *flounces off theatrically with wistful look* :haha:
> 
> Have lovely Wednesday's everyone :flower:

:haha: You and dh will sit over your caviar at your nice restaurant being grown ups...talking about how cute Cara is all night and possibly getting into a dispute over conflicting ideals for her future education, that's what DH and I do over Holly in our 'together time' :haha: Minus the caviar!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've made some administrative phonecalls this morning :smug: Including booking my next obgyn appointment. Unfortunately the hairdresser's aren't answering :telephone:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent, Holly's smeared Kinder chocolate Santa all over the floor :thumbup:

Right, off to do stuff, laters gaterloids xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> How are we all this morning? Hope all is well.
> 
> Today I shall be mostly getting stuff done, it's time for action methinks. With Cara now almost 6 calendar months old, I think it's time for me to start regaining a little of myself. In other words, some of her stuff is now going to be packed into the loft, our living room will cease to look like a nursery playroom 24/7 and I will be making some plans for myself...like more running, host a couple of dinner parties, take the plunge and ask our lovely neighbour if she's be so kind as to babysit :shock: (she has offered many times and it would only be once we had put Cara in bed for the night) so that OH and I can actually go out together and remember what it's like to be "us". I wouldn't and couldn't be without Cara but I have really lost the plot in terms of being me, rather than mummy. It struck me big time last night when speaking to my friend on the phone. I had to fight with myself to not continually speak about Cara, I mean how especially boring for someone who doesn't have children :blush:
> 
> Time to find myself *flounces off theatrically with wistful look* :haha:
> 
> Have lovely Wednesday's everyone :flower:
> 
> :haha: You and dh will sit over your caviar at your nice restaurant being grown ups...talking about how cute Cara is all night and possibly getting into a dispute over conflicting ideals for her future education, that's what DH and I do over Holly in our 'together time' :haha: Minus the caviar!!Click to expand...

:haha:
We will also probably be less the caviar..in fact less the restaurant! I'm thinking a night at the cinema :thumbup: The one and only time we have been out together snce Cara was born, we did exactly what you said..talked about her constantly :dohh: Two solid hours of it!!:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> Evening, nice to see an overall happier turtletown  I am waaay tired so bed soon I think.
> Hv this afternoon was astounded-said Esme has 'responses equal to that of many six month old, and 'markers' ? Of up to 8 months for her mental awareness and reactions  very proud indeed, though sad too that my baby is adamant to grow up too fast??!!


Wowzers Lissy what a little star she is hey :cloud9: a bet your so proud and she sounds like a really happy good baby:baby:.................as for Emmas mum dont rise to it we all know your better than her anyway thats why she makes up lies about you sweetheart:growlmad:



kit_cat said:


> I'm just watching a programme on TV which has reliably informed me that the collective name for ladybirds is....a loveliness of ladybirds :) Awwwww. I didn't know that.


:cloud9:tis a lovelinessofladybugloveliness!!!!!:cloud9:




newbie_ttc said:


> thanks for posting ging! the old bb is sometimey when it comes to posting pics on here. phew! talk about relief! baby is measuring perfectly and hb is normal :happydance:


YAY GLAD ALL IS SWELL IN THERE NEWBIE AND I TO HAVE PINK VIBES:cloud9:



poas said:


> Morning!!!! Just a little rant...dsd's mother text oh last night demanding that we treat harri for headlice before the weekend as she found them in Emma's hair last night and doesn't want her catching them from him again!! Two things-emma went home the morning of Xmas eve, so well over a week ago which is quite a while to have only just realised, secondly-harri has never had headlice?! And after taking Emma to pizza hut EVERY weekend when she has her, and feeding her pot noodles in the week-if anything, her sil who ed and I are friends with, said that she has been telling people WE don't feed her properly, only crap!!!
> Right, I'm done now, my gorge girl is cooing at me so must go  I hope you all have lovely days xx


SEE ABOVE FORGOT I HAD QUOTED THE ACTUAL RANT:dohh:



kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> How are we all this morning? Hope all is well.
> 
> Today I shall be mostly getting stuff done, it's time for action methinks. With Cara now almost 6 calendar months old, I think it's time for me to start regaining a little of myself. In other words, some of her stuff is now going to be packed into the loft, our living room will cease to look like a nursery playroom 24/7 and I will be making some plans for myself...like more running, host a couple of dinner parties, take the plunge and ask our lovely neighbour if she's be so kind as to babysit :shock: (she has offered many times and it would only be once we had put Cara in bed for the night) so that OH and I can actually go out together and remember what it's like to be "us". I wouldn't and couldn't be without Cara but I have really lost the plot in terms of being me, rather than mummy. It struck me big time last night when speaking to my friend on the phone. I had to fight with myself to not continually speak about Cara, I mean how especially boring for someone who doesn't have children :blush:
> 
> Time to find myself *flounces off theatrically with wistful look* :haha:
> 
> Have lovely Wednesday's everyone :flower:


Kit thats exactly how i feel good on you, you all seen the playroom well that is slowly ending up in the lounge which is making me:growlmad:, he needs to learn to have some alone time in the playroom whilst i play on bnb right:haha: (joke):dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> I'm just watching a programme on TV which has reliably informed me that the collective name for ladybirds is....a loveliness of ladybirds :) Awwwww. I didn't know that.

I have a link up on my phone all the time with an exhaustive list of collective nouns! I'm fascinated.


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Cycling was quite fun in the end, and bloods at 96 so all fine and dandy despite the rice :thumbup: Without the cycling they'd have been 130 I'm sure though.
> 
> Knitty-knoo time now!! :happydance: Jaynie you should come over to my place and browse my patterns :thumbup: Let us know what you get your teeth into once you've found something to knit!
> 
> Trin I love those wart-hoggy things! :cloud9:

O I will, did you ever read the stitch and bitch handbook? I'm thinking f getting that for new patterns but I don't know heather to just get a single one. I'm not that confident that I've been taught the lingo!


----------



## new mummy2010

right me needs some advice

when stating to my employer when my ML ends is it right to end it on the monday you go back or the sunday


----------



## poas

Just taken Harris to school and seen my friends new baby boy- so cute  I'm not responding or reacting to her-just had to get it out if you know what I mean?
Today we are going for a long walk and then atticing stuff and tidying  have a great day everyone x


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy - you already know that she is malicious and you're switched on enough to know that although it's annoying - any response and you lose, you can't retaliate because she'll have brought you down. And well, you don't want to ignore because well you work hard to look after her little girl and you don't do it for the good of your health! :growlmad:

Trin, good luck today :thumbup: I think leaving the boys at home is wise :haha:

NEWBS! What a lovely scan :cloud9: glad everything is going well for you :hugs: :hugs: 

B it's been miserable here for weeks. 

I'm determined to be all on it like Kit today. Tidying looking for a job etc etc. more reading and I might try and paint and get one born every minute on catch up. Did you all watch it?


----------



## Sarachka

Taking liberties and having an extra long break. My diary is patchy today so I don't have many people in until after lunch. 

I ordered the cot bedding yesterday. Now i just can't wait to get going on it all


----------



## new mummy2010

walking into town then sorting out clothes to attic like lissy ,ringing work and sorting return to work letter laters turtloids mawhhh


----------



## Sarachka

OMG I've just had such an amazing idea but I can't say as I want it to be a surprise for Bethany.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> OMG I've just had such an amazing idea but I can't say as I want it to be a surprise for Bethany.

:wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Lissy - you already know that she is malicious and you're switched on enough to know that although it's annoying - any response and you lose, you can't retaliate because she'll have brought you down. And well, you don't want to ignore because well you work hard to look after her little girl and you don't do it for the good of your health! :growlmad:
> 
> Trin, good luck today :thumbup: I think leaving the boys at home is wise :haha:
> 
> NEWBS! What a lovely scan :cloud9: glad everything is going well for you :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> B it's been miserable here for weeks.
> 
> I'm determined to be all on it like Kit today. Tidying looking for a job etc etc. more reading and I might try and paint and get one born every minute on catch up. Did you all watch it?

*
Actually when I wrote that this morning Jaynie I hadn't opened the shutters yet and it's in fact an amazing bright sunny crisp blue day! I was just being pessimistic! So I'm making chili con carne (the GD version served with pulses not rice just in case my doctor is reading this) and then striking out for a vitamin D walk*
*
I might accidentally walk to the village with the haberdashers in it. If I do I'll restrict myself to one purchase though, for example of decorative binding, not that my walk is premeditated in any way*

*Holly and I just went to the market but alas the fish man wasn't there but I don't mind because that made me rethink and come up with chili which I really fancy  Then we played in the park with my friend Murielle and her 2 kids and I invited her over next Wednesday morning for  and she said yes  Me have friend! *

*We should have called ourselves the Ladybirds, far more delicate and feminine and we'd have got a better collective noun than wad! I want your app Jaynie with the c. nouns! Too cool!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit might not be our friend anymore in her new independent power woman role :cry: She'll join a political forum or something to discuss grown up world issue things :cry:


----------



## Essie

Hey ladies,

I might not be posting much for a little bit. Something has happened (work related) but I can't post about it on here. 

Take care, love you all x


----------



## firstbaby25

I might end up too grown up too B :sulk: I have just wrote a letter to Income tax being that I get on the phone and get put on hold so long that my phone cuts off! Or theirs does... So there! That's really grown up. Then I am going to TIDY OMG, how grown up am I? :haha:

I like the idea of Chilli :munch: I am having noodles :haha: SUPER NOODLES on the cupboard dash, we get paid a week tomorrow! 

Just about to get really started :) a good read has been had and some emails replied to. Now for job hunting, tidying and pottering :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I might not be posting much for a little bit. Something has happened (work related) but I can't post about it on here.
> 
> Take care, love you all x

I'm SOOOO nosy that I instantly have to know what it is and that you are not involved in a bad way and that you are ok etc etc. 

Could you message or facebook us please? Even a text! It sounds too ominous for me to just let you go and face it alone :hugs:

Love you too.


----------



## poas

I second what jaynie said Essie, hope whatever it is gets sorted quickly x


----------



## poas

Jaynie I just got my ss, thankyou so much I love everything  xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Dreary Office Women. They drive me mad. Us "front of house" lot are a little less dreary bc we are busier but the old ones out the back with way tOo much gassing time - my god they talk about drivel!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! Back to school shopping (mostly) done! So flipping expensive! R3000 and I haven't got Ch'ien's new uniforms yet :shock:

Ready to collapse in a puddle now


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Well had to call my doctor tonight as I was having trouble breathing. She said it is very normal in pregnancy as u grow and it happens earlier with twins. This does no help me solve the breathing issue. I don't think it is ok to be gasping for air. I want a solution. Anyone have breathing issues?? Anything help with it?

I'm having that. Ended up going to sleep after 12 last night because I was literally gasping. If I starve then it is slightly better but have so much as a glass of water and it's terrible. I eventually sat slightly forward, very straight back and got some relief. Not nice at all


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm all over excited but I don't know what about :wohoo: Having a baby I think. So many things to make! Must go into work too sometime this week and settle the next year :argh:
> 
> Addie hope your dog's ok, I'm sure he is :hugs: Trin can't breath, she might know. She has to not breathe to eat and vice versa, she said the other day.
> 
> Trin! And anyone else who knows about cats- our big cat Bobo, not the yarnia kitten, has been doing a wheezy furball cough all week, any suggestions as to what to do apart from vet visit on Saturday? Woke me up at 4am wheezing on the bed :wacko:

Little bit of olive oil in the food in case it's hairballs. We use something here called animalax that smells like marmite but is a mild laxative. That works well too

Could also be worms so try deworming - some worms climb up the throat and cause an irritating cough

How old is Bobo? May also be heart issues if he is older


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I might not be posting much for a little bit. Something has happened (work related) but I can't post about it on here.
> 
> Take care, love you all x

Hope everything is ok :hugs: 

Trin I think I ate a lot of pizza last night :haha: and that gave me heart burn and my stomach got real big and just heavy so maybe how much I ate added to my breathing issues. Big hugs it's not fun not breathing. And bc I couldn't breath I had a panic attack and that didn't help my breathing. Dh was able to get me calm and eventually my breathing went back to normal. I'm also super congested so a lot of different reasons could have caused my breathing issue.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :wave:
> 
> How are we all this morning? Hope all is well.
> 
> Today I shall be mostly getting stuff done, it's time for action methinks. With Cara now almost 6 calendar months old, I think it's time for me to start regaining a little of myself. In other words, some of her stuff is now going to be packed into the loft, our living room will cease to look like a nursery playroom 24/7 and I will be making some plans for myself...like more running, host a couple of dinner parties, take the plunge and ask our lovely neighbour if she's be so kind as to babysit :shock: (she has offered many times and it would only be once we had put Cara in bed for the night) so that OH and I can actually go out together and remember what it's like to be "us". I wouldn't and couldn't be without Cara but I have really lost the plot in terms of being me, rather than mummy. It struck me big time last night when speaking to my friend on the phone. I had to fight with myself to not continually speak about Cara, I mean how especially boring for someone who doesn't have children :blush:
> 
> Time to find myself *flounces off theatrically with wistful look* :haha:
> 
> Have lovely Wednesday's everyone :flower:

Excellent plan Kit! And good luck. It's so important but really can be so hard to do - to find that balance between you and mommy-you. And the guilt can be hard in the beginning but it does get easier :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Taking liberties and having an extra long break. My diary is patchy today so I don't have many people in until after lunch.
> 
> I ordered the cot bedding yesterday. Now i just can't wait to get going on it all

Did they take the other one back with no hassles? I want to set up the cot but I don't have a mattress yet...hoping someone will get it for the baby shower


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I might not be posting much for a little bit. Something has happened (work related) but I can't post about it on here.
> 
> Take care, love you all x

That sounds serious Essie. I hope everything is ok soon :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Kit I think it's great for u and dh to go out. That will be hard for me as well I already have the the girls are mineeee feeling lol and don't want to leave them so I'll have to be dragged out of the house. What will motivate me is a lot of twin moms have told me they lost connections with their husbands bc twins are hard in the beginning and if u don't take the time to connect with ur husband and go out and not talk about the babies ur marriage will suffer. One lady said her and her husband don't even know each other anymore. So sad. 2wice a month dh and I said we will go out just he and I and our parents will watch them.


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Jaynie I just got my ss, thankyou so much I love everything  xxx

I hoped you had with it being late and all. PHEW! So sorry Lissy. Have fun pampering yourself I got one of the masks for me. We could do it at the same time :)

You all better hope that you either a) don't get me as your ss or b) that you don't get me for your SS. I am cursed.


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie hope as jaynie said you are personally okbig hugs we will be \awaiting xx

so does anybody know the answer to my question about ml return to work day /end

also if i get a new job do i have to pay back my smp


----------



## TrinityMom

Not at all turtle-related but this is a blog post from the friend who posted the warthog pics 

https://thehappywafrican.wordpress.com/2011/12/06/mapetticoat/


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie hope as jaynie said you are personally okbig hugs we will be \awaiting xx
> 
> so does anybody know the answer to my question about ml return to work day /end
> 
> also if i get a new job do i have to pay back my smp

Sorry Hayley, I meant to answer you earlier. Should it not be the last week day (as in Friday) that you put down? Then your return would be Monday? I'm not sure though :shrug:

I don't think you do need to pay back smp unless you were given additional allowance by your company? Again, I'm not totally sure.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Clare hun drop me a line when you post me the First Response so I know when to expect them :flow: I hope I get to use them this month :D then I can give a big up yours to the hospital on the 23rd..I'm craving salt and vinegar walkers and milkybar...and feeling sick and I don't think I've even ovulated yet. Unless this is from last month....my bleeding was odd, only lasted 3 days was heavy for the 2nd one but then nothing much after? Hmmm.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit might not be our friend anymore in her new independent power woman role :cry: She'll join a political forum or something to discuss grown up world issue things :cry:

:haha: 

Nope, I point blankly refuse to grow up so 'twill never happen :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Clare hun drop me a line when you post me the First Response so I know when to expect them :flow: I hope I get to use them this month :D then I can give a big up yours to the hospital on the 23rd..I'm craving salt and vinegar walkers and milkybar...and feeling sick and I don't think I've even ovulated yet. Unless this is from last month....my bleeding was odd, only lasted 3 days was heavy for the 2nd one but then nothing much after? Hmmm.

sounds strange :wacko:

are you still using your microscope? what days did you dtd on do you think you could be in ?, sometimes i use to get fancy craves just before O though so who knows, i hope this is your month though Ginge:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks kit, i have found a couple of jobs im interested in you see

RE.ml ending work starting im sure some woman at babygroup said you had to end it on a sunday/monday to ensure you got paid the full week as smp is 123 or what ever a full 7 day week so if you ended it friday you would only get the equivilent of 5 days smp not the full whack for a week ???


----------



## Sarachka

Is it home time yet?!?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i back i back :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

DH says he is keeping an eye on me lol.

So I cant find the vacuum even tho it is just in the next room. I take a broom and start to sweep the cat food into the corner of the kitchen to have it in one area so its not a mess till I find the vacuum. DH walks in and goes "OMG thats how you clean, did you just put all that under the fridge, I have to keep an eye on you" LOLOLOL Thats not how I cleannn lol now he thinks I am a pig. :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie hope as jaynie said you are personally okbig hugs we will be \awaiting xx
> 
> so does anybody know the answer to my question about ml return to work day /end
> 
> also if i get a new job do i have to pay back my smp

You don't have to pay SMP back - I know that. That's your right as a taxpayer sort of thing. You may have to pay anything that you have had above SMP as some private firms have this rule. My old company did, but SMP is what every, pregnant/new mother, working/taxpaying lady gets.

Not sure about the Sunday/Monday banter.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: 

been mulling about I have, about to actually make it look lke I have done something today. I HAVE looked in to a new tattoo and think that I will have it on the 14th January :happydance: :yipee: I am so excited :wohoo:

Right laters kids, off to look busy and get the tea on LEST Fauntleroy returns to a messy house, that will just not do :sulk:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi:
> 
> been mulling about I have, about to actually make it look lke I have done something today. I HAVE looked in to a new tattoo and think that I will have it on the 14th January :happydance: :yipee: I am so excited :wohoo:
> 
> Right laters kids, off to look busy and get the tea on LEST Fauntleroy returns to a messy house, that will just not do :sulk:

Oooooh! A new tattoo! :happydance: What will you get?


----------



## firstbaby25

I really want a Sugar Skull Trin. Kind of keep thinking about it. I like little pictures, not really one for the words and I like tribal but wouldn't have one. My preference being pics and all :haha: 

I want a black/grey skull with really colourful hair and flowers and stuff. On my foot. I still have to have the cover upable tattoos :haha: never know where my career may take me yet.


----------



## poas

Jaynie is it in memory of someone?not that it has to be, I just know that is how they originated x


----------



## firstbaby25

I thought they represented life and death. Like you have them when you have lost someone like when Harry and Luna can see those nargul things :haha:

Always my Grandad Lissy. I wanted a steam train somewhere, they were his life and as I say I am a fan of the picture rather than writing... I'm so excited. 

I've just had really nice but abut trashy tea! We had breaded fish fillet, oven chips, peas & sweetcorn! :munch: :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Jaynie, this is by my friend who is a tattoo artist who did my stars tattoo I had done last year


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, your tattoo sounds so cool and daring. :cool: :thumbup:

Trin, I was wondering if I could take this stuff called airborne , have you heard of it? It's packed full of goodies but says not to take while bfing... What do you think?


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, your tattoo sounds so cool and daring. :cool: :thumbup:
> 
> Trin, I was wondering if I could take this stuff called airborne , have you heard of it? It's packed full of goodies but says not to take while bfing... What do you think?

If it's the same one I'm thinking of it has vitamins and a 350mg blend of herbs in it? YOu can get the fizzy tabs? I wouldn't take that one because it has chinese herbs in it and I'm not sure what research has been done on them ito bf. I would stick to a good multi and Echinacea


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I've just had really nice but abut trashy tea! We had breaded fish fillet, oven chips, peas & sweetcorn! :munch: :munch:

So did we! I would have done something nicer but OH was starrrrrrrrrrrving and could only wait a MAXIMUM 20 minutes!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm so excited about the little gift I'm creating for B!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, yes, that's the one. Thanks. :) OH is taking them in the hopes to stay healthy.


----------



## Mollykins

I think Leo is developing a fever. :( 

Hmm... Rice sounds yummy.


----------



## mummyApril

so angry i want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight turtles

I leave you with an annoying dog
:kiss::kiss::kiss:
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-o2-8cTRzr6M/ThyA1qlSO1I/AAAAAAAAIGA/Cfz7zVuZnr0/s1600/Hey%2BCat%2B-%2BImma%2BBoop%2BYou%2BHead%2B-%2BBoop.jpg


----------



## addie25

I felt a real kick!!!!!!! It made me jump!!! Now time for the other baby to kick me!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin before you go that tattoo is awesome we looke at stuff like that today. I've let the lad draw it for me so hopefully I'll like it :) I want the skull very white/black/grey and intense and the flowers to really set it off :thumbup: 

Thanks Moll! I didn't realise I was daring. I har some good capabilities after all. 

Sezi I really enjoyed mine. A real change for us! I'll be makin something fresh again tomorrow maybe risotto. With added vegetables! Aha.


----------



## new mummy2010

Just found this local to me Kit is it similer to the ''Tripptrap''??

what do you think verdicts ladies as they have offered me a great deal on this and a dyson hoover immaculate and delivered:thumbup:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110802214619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mummyApril

thats it i actually cant take anymore!


----------



## firstbaby25

April :hugs: what's happened? I've seen something on Facebook also! 

Molly - surely little Leo will pick up with this stuff Trin recommended :thumbup: recovering from an illness is a good thing for him. I always think that, is a teeny bit reassuring! It's sadly inevitable :(


----------



## Sarachka

April what's up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wave: Evening all!

We spent all afternoon in the cold and wind and sun and I feel like I've been sailing, all glowy and stinging lips.:cloud9: And we had tea in a lovely tea room- I had a HUGE pot of vanilla and rose green tea which was nommo but had dire consequences on the way home, I had to walk the last stretch like a pigeon so as not to pee myself. I'm going to wear nappies for 3rd tri :thumbup:

And since one of the first steps towards solving a problem is admitting you have one I've booked myself in for a session with the local WBA (Wool Buyers Anonymous) to discuss my addiction. Oh but you should have seen it!!! Rows and rows of pert yet cuddly balls of wool all looking at me from the shelf! I only got a green a blue a red and some multicoloured turquoisey specimens. Many hardcore addicts would have got oranges and yellows too, so I was quite good really :shrug:

Thanks for the cat advice Trin:flower: Bobo's not that old so we'll investigate the worm theme :thumbup:

Essie? :shrug: 

April? :hugs:

Jaynie I like that dinner! I like the version with squid rings too!!


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Jaynie, this is by my friend who is a tattoo artist who did my stars tattoo I had done last year



That's really cool Trin:thumbup:,me likes!

will you have a new tattoo like to represent Tori:winkwink:

if so what would you have? I really need to get something to represent Nate before i return to work:blush:



Mollykins said:


> I think Leo is developing a fever. :(
> 
> Hmm... Rice sounds yummy.

Oh no Mollz you and poor Leo (who looks divine in the pics Kit posted for you:cloud9:) are having poofuckery luck with virus's and bugs and croup and bluddy alsorts hope all resumes to normality soon:hugs:

There is naff all on tv until OBEM!!!!

well i failed in clothes sorting but did go for a hour an half wal:happydance:and i start my fitness regime next tues with spin:thumbup:couldnt get on tomorrows left it to late:growlmad:, and is now full with all the ''iwannalosethexmasflab'erslol!'':haha:


----------



## Essie

Ladies I'm sorry about my abrupt post earlier. I was in total shock after speaking to work. Thank you for your messages :hugs: I have posted on the inner sanctum what I can, just to explain what's going on. I'm really upset, but okay.


----------



## mummyApril

i feel totally depressed at the moment, Fayes dad is being a complete bully, threatening me etc cant take it and all because i didnt tell him Faye had an appointment at the opticians! feel like crap and just want to cry! 
sorry about work Essie hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I'm so excited about the little gift I'm creating for B!

Me too! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i feel totally depressed at the moment, Fayes dad is being a complete bully, threatening me etc cant take it and all because i didnt tell him Faye had an appointment at the opticians! feel like crap and just want to cry!
> sorry about work Essie hope everyone else is ok x

Sounds like an excuse to have a go at you :nope: I do hope he bores himself very soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i feel totally depressed at the moment, Fayes dad is being a complete bully, threatening me etc cant take it and all because i didnt tell him Faye had an appointment at the opticians! feel like crap and just want to cry!
> sorry about work Essie hope everyone else is ok x
> 
> Sounds like an excuse to have a go at you :nope: I do hope he bores himself very soon :hugs:Click to expand...

il probably get an apology tomorrow when he sobers up, but to be honest its a little too late! x


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about the little gift I'm creating for B!
> 
> Me too! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Wellllllllllll if I'm perfectly honest I'm also doing the same sorta thing for myself too, and the work on it tonight has been FUN. I hope it turns out like I hope and I hope you like it!!


----------



## new mummy2010

have replied in the inner Essie big nuv's xx

april i wouldn't accept his sad arse apologies he is totes in the wrong

ARE WE ALL WATCHING'ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE' IN THE UK??

Anyone got an opinion on my highchair?


----------



## new mummy2010

oh well thread killer is going bye byes night all zzzzzzzz


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about the little gift I'm creating for B!
> 
> Me too! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Wellllllllllll if I'm perfectly honest I'm also doing the same sorta thing for myself too, and the work on it tonight has been FUN. I hope it turns out like I hope and I hope you like it!!Click to expand...

I'll love it!! Unless you've been making me a poo:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> have replied in the inner Essie big nuv's xx
> 
> april i wouldn't accept his sad arse apologies he is totes in the wrong
> 
> ARE WE ALL WATCHING'ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE' IN THE UK??
> 
> Anyone got an opinion on my highchair?

Sorry Hayley- again lol I am indeed watching OBEM! Brings it all back, especially the girl in theatre with the forceps....I was so gutted when the baby wasn't breathing, thank goodness he's ok though.

Anyway..yes, that highchair isn't a million miles away from the trip trap chairs :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all :kiss: Day in the fresh air has exhausticated me!:sleep:

Sleep tight xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April I'm sorry your ex is being an ass. May I share a Buddhist story with you?


----------



## poas

I like it Hayley  as for obem I am a bitter old hag, and now ed has definitively said he doesn't want more babies, I daren't watch it. Maybe next series...
Essie, sorry for your problem, try not to knock yourself xx


----------



## poas

Come on Molly share your story, I am intrigued


----------



## Crunchie

Essie - hugs 
Tried logging on to the is- issues with my iPhone - sorry you are dealing with this xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> I like it Hayley  as for obem I am a bitter old hag, and now ed has definitively said he doesn't want more babies, I daren't watch it. Maybe next series...
> Essie, sorry for your problem, try not to knock yourself xx

I don't think this series of obem was as good as the last - she had a 10lb 10oz bubs .... Xxxx


----------



## poas

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I like it Hayley  as for obem I am a bitter old hag, and now ed has definitively said he doesn't want more babies, I daren't watch it. Maybe next series...
> Essie, sorry for your problem, try not to knock yourself xx
> 
> I don't think this series of obem was as good as the last - she had a 10lb 10oz bubs .... XxxxClick to expand...

I hear ten ten is waaaay easier than ten eight lol :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay :) I'll share.


----------



## Mollykins

Story goes that one day a man came upon an injured snake. The man wanted to help the snake but the snake was poisonous. So he said to the snake, "I will help you if you promise you won't bite me." The snake agreed. So the man took the snake home and nursed him back to health. Then one day the man was working in the fields when the snake came up to him and bit him. As the man lay there, dying he said to the snake, "You promised you would not bite me." The snake replied, "You knew what I was when you picked me up."

Moral of the story? A snake is a snake, you cannot expect him to be anything else other than what he is. 

April, this story has helped me a lot in life, very useful in many ways. Do not allow yourself to be angry at a dog that pisses on your azaleas....he is only doing as dogs do. I nuv you babe. Stop allowing this snake/dog/man get to you. :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Lol lissy !!! 

She was 18 and very scared and I think the referred to him as a "huge bugger" ....


----------



## Crunchie

I like that Molly ! LOTS


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April I'm sorry your ex is being an ass. May I share a Buddhist story with you?

please do :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Story goes that one day a man came upon an injured snake. The man wanted to help the snake but the snake was poisonous. So he said to the snake, "I will help you if you promise you won't bite me." The snake agreed. So the man took the snake home and nursed him back to health. Then one day the man was working in the fields when the snake came up to him and bit him. As the man lay there, dying he said to the snake, "You promised you would not bite me." The snake replied, "You knew what I was when you picked me up."
> 
> Moral of the story? A snake is a snake, you cannot expect him to be anything else other than what he is.
> 
> April, this story has helped me a lot in life, very useful in many ways. Do not allow yourself to be angry at a dog that pisses on your azaleas....he is only doing as dogs do. I nuv you babe. Stop allowing this snake/dog/man get to you. :hugs:

thankyou Molly that story fits perfect, i shouldnt expect anything more from him, but things had been going so well when he had Faye etc and he just snapped, but im ok now, i was totally the bigger person and told him to not contact me etc, hell regret it though not me, thankyou for your kind words and the story again x


----------



## mummyApril

well Jay and I just sat sobbing at obem! brings back so many emotions! ones i would love to do again, maybe one day! 
iv been having nausea all day today! which has made me question if it was 'really safe' when i dtd the other day! will find out in the morning hey!


----------



## firstbaby25

I liked OBEM and Adam watched it with me! For the first time EVER but because he knew a girl on it! I'm now watching Teen mom that I recorded earlier :smug:

Then I'll read and then go to bed and do it again tomorrow :cloud9:

Molly I like your story/buddhism. I used to get mad at people when I lived in communal housing that would shout at my dog for eating food that they'd left on the floor. I was like HE IS A DOG. He wouldn't if you wee there and told him not to, but they'd leave burger remnants overnight on the floor and expect him to refrain! However, I can't apply it to humans, I don't know why... I just expect more from people. At the end of the day we should all treat people in a manner we would like to be treated and there are no excuses. Maybe that's why I try and try with people. :shrug: live it nonetheless just adding a different perspective!


----------



## newbie_ttc

The American version of OBEM comes on again and the last one had me on the verge of tears. The LO was born in (practically) a bath of meconium and i was a frantic race to get her to breathe. very terrifying to witness so i won't go into details but not nice :nope: She made it thru fine, but it puts things into perspective, how fragile birth really is.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, I get that but you know, there are going to be people that you meet that you just don't mesh with...its not that they are bad (at least not always) but you are just two different people. I think that story applies then as well. My friends brother for example, can't sstand the man but objectively, he's not a bad person at all. We just don't get on. :shrug: There are so many ways to interpret a stiry though. :)

I also teach the girls to treat others as they'd like to be treated. 

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

good story Molls! i often tell ppl, does it make sense being mad at the grass for being green? then why get angry with ppl that do exactly what you'd expect and are often prone to do. to err is human and i'd much rather be surprised by someone exceeding my lowered expectations of them than to be disappointed that they fell short of higher expectations which they never really proved they were worthy of to begin with. that's my 2 cents anyway :flower:

April u know u are a wonderful mom, anyone treating u as less than such is just an @ss. :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I just think that's what life is about! Just people being nice for nice sake! 

I'm getting hungry. I may make something but it could be because I'm bored. One waffle can't hurt? Loadsa carbs for me that though, tonight!


----------



## firstbaby25

That seems a nice way to be Newbs. I wish I was more like that. But then in this aspect I guess without the fight I'd be knowingly selling myself short and it would eat away at me!


----------



## Mollykins

Well said Newbs. Damn it! Every time I punch in "Newbs" it corrects it to Brenda. :dohh: Though it is weird that it corrects it to your mom's name. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

firstbaby25 said:


> That seems a nice way to be Newbs. I wish I was more like that. But then in this aspect I guess without the fight I'd be knowingly selling myself short and it would eat away at me!

u know jaynie, i guess u can chalk it up as a defense mechanism. u get disappointed enough times and it makes u change your outlook on ppl and life. you're still nice to everyone and live by the golden rule but when others don't reciprocate, well it's not as painful. call it being a control freak i guess, b/c if u think about it, i'm controlling who can and cannot hurt me. :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Well said Newbs. Damn it! Every time I punch in "Newbs" it corrects it to Brenda. :dohh: Though it is weird that it corrects it to your mom's name. :shrug:

very weird!! :rofl:


----------



## newbie_ttc

heading home for the day turts... evening/night all! :howdy:


----------



## Mollykins

Goodnight preggy Newbs. :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah Newbs damnit you are right! When relationships are involved too, often you can expect more. You have seen more, I'm not stupid to get with Adam if THIS was the package he was offering!


----------



## Mollykins

It's a good sign that my pants won't stay up right? :haha: :dance:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> have replied in the inner Essie big nuv's xx
> 
> april i wouldn't accept his sad arse apologies he is totes in the wrong
> 
> ARE WE ALL WATCHING'ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE' IN THE UK??
> 
> Anyone got an opinion on my highchair?
> 
> Sorry Hayley- again lol I am indeed watching OBEM! Brings it all back, especially the girl in theatre with the forceps....I was so gutted when the baby wasn't breathing, thank goodness he's ok though.
> 
> Anyway..yes, that highchair isn't a million miles away from the trip trap chairs :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit, well i have bought it anyway it looks virtually new and she had twins so had to for sale and im going to tell my friend about the other one :thumbup: and a dyson dc07 both items delivered for £100:happydance:. Did i tell you girls that since we moved in my hoover and ghd's have broke plus Lee's car twice :growlmad:


Well the eweather is awful blowing a gale today im a bit peev'ed as i have no car today and wanted to get Nathanial weighed and drop in my cv to the smoothie cafe bar :winkwink:
but i have a list of other stuff that i need to pick my way through 
*ring scottish power re.new bill
*ring united utilities re.why water has gone up £38 when its exactly the same number of people as it was in the flat:growlmad:
*ring tax credits to see if we will be entitled to childcare help(doubt it:nope:)
*write and post weather permitting to work regarding my proposed hours
*bag up and attic Nathanials 3-6mth clothes 
*touch up paint in our bedroom that the electrician plastered over:growlmad:
*paint walls in kitchen
*iron a shed load of ironing


i enjoyed OBEM:thumbup:

MOLLY i love that story:winkwink:

HAPPY THURSDAY'S TURTS :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-CHIL...den_Decorative_Accents_LE&hash=item336f54a793


for Bethanymade me think of you!!:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Children...t=UK_HG_ChildFurniture_RL&hash=item439f8ee5ae​

and this too:flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHILDREN...den_Decorative_Accents_LE&hash=item4ab27f3bc7


for Sarachka:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

nobody nuv's me ...........


----------



## new mummy2010

all by myself.............don't wanna be all by myself :cry::serenade::sulk::sad1:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning hayyyllllleeeeyyyyy

What hours are you going to request to do when you go back ? X


----------



## new mummy2010

Yay .......i have a chum!!! Well i used to do 29 hours over 5 days 2 8 hour shifts and 3 5 hour shifts ,i really want to go back tues & wed full days 8am-6pm and thursday morning 8am-1pm,i have been and met the new owner/manager the other week and she seemed confident that it will be fine and i just need to put my proposel in writing, gosh i thought i had to start my ironing then phewwww saved by da crunch !! How is Miss L??


----------



## Crunchie

We are good hun - thinking about going into town but not sure about this weather lark ! 

My work has 28 days to get back to me with a response on my hours - I am sure they are sitting around to talk about how they can say no - they are nice like that 

Lauren is now in 3-6 months clothes ..... It's opened up a whole new level of shopping x


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning! We HAVE 26 VIEWERS only me Hayley and Crunch are members though :-k

Hayley you ARE SO BUSY! I have to do lists as long as my arm but never achieve nearly half so today i'll be ahppy if my bin gets collecvted and i finish this stupid second part of the database!! :sick: soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BORING!

Happy Thursdays to you too :howdy:

Hope you are all well :hugs: Hayley - if work accept you hours will you still look for work elsewhere?


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> We are good hun - thinking about going into town but not sure about this weather lark !
> 
> My work has 28 days to get back to me with a response on my hours - I am sure they are sitting around to talk about how they can say no - they are nice like that
> 
> Lauren is now in 3-6 months clothes ..... It's opened up a whole new level of shopping x

Gosh i wouldn't risk it it's TRECHIOUS here (*spelling:shrug:) you and Lauren may do a mary poppins with the pram:dohh: well Lee's mummy just rang and is picking us up at 1.30 to nip the bank and drop in my cv and post my letter and have lunch whoopie:happydance:. Yes mine have 28days but she filled me with about 85% confidence she will accept my proposel:thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Morning! We HAVE 26 VIEWERS only me Hayley and Crunch are members though :-k
> 
> Hayley you ARE SO BUSY! I have to do lists as long as my arm but never achieve nearly half so today i'll be ahppy if my bin gets collecvted and i finish this stupid second part of the database!! :sick: soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BORING!
> 
> Happy Thursdays to you too :howdy:
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs: Hayley - if work accept you hours will you still look for work elsewhere?

Yes Jaynie i just dont feel like i will re-fit in if you get me as now i feel like a mummy again and not a mum hard to understand but i know what i mean:dohh:, i want a change and maybe less hours and its all to do with childcare offers and costs too so in short returning back to nursery would be great if she accepts in whole my proposed hours but as its a whole new place now with a few new girls chucked in and im such a bolshy charecter i dont know how i will get taken ................i just want a change jaynie worked with kids since i was 18 now :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

I was a busy bee yesterday and I think I achieved quite a bit actually :thumbup:

I posted two parcels
I made a hair appointment for Friday
I sorted out my friend's birthday gift
I contacted my neighbour regarding babysitting (still waiting for a yay or nay)
I started putting plans in place for a trip home :happydance:
I've started to assess my funds that will determine if I can stay off work the extra couple of months
I took Cara for a 4 mile walk
I have put plans in place for a dinner party on the 21st (waiting for confirmation from my friend)
I paid my credit card (worst job EVER after Christmas :wacko:)

Apart from that, we just chillaxed :haha:

Love the story Molly, never a truer word spoken :thumbup:

Happy Thursdays :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's fair enough Hayley! I suppose even if I don't understand though I think I do. The wind is howling here today! I really love it, any extreme weather and I am your gal. In a past life I was a storm chaser!

Sounds a lovely day though Hayles I have to stay here and work and worry about money and apply for more jobs and fall out with Adam over money again. I hate him.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> That's fair enough Hayley! I suppose even if I don't understand though I think I do. The wind is howling here today! I really love it, any extreme weather and I am your gal. In a past life I was a storm chaser!
> 
> Sounds a lovely day though Hayles I have to stay here and work and worry about money and apply for more jobs and fall out with Adam over money again. I hate him.

Oh my..judging by your final statement things aren't getting any better. Sorry. It's funny because whenever I see banter on FB between you and Adam it's so friendly...just goes to show that appearances can be deceptive :shrug:

Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello

Loverly rainy day here...just the best! I'm going for my birthday cranio treatment today :happydance: Can't wait! Been a busy morning but when I get home after cranio the kids will be with my FIL so I can just chillax for a while and read my book :thumbup:

I saw this article this morning and it made me think of you Emandi ... actually great advice for all first time moms too
https://www.glorialemay.com/blog/?p=204

The same site also has a post called "The Moon Inside You" which made me think of you B with your vagina moon pics :haha: And a post on a pattern for a knitted uterus :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> That's fair enough Hayley! I suppose even if I don't understand though I think I do. The wind is howling here today! I really love it, any extreme weather and I am your gal. In a past life I was a storm chaser!
> 
> Sounds a lovely day though Hayles I have to stay here and work and worry about money and apply for more jobs and fall out with Adam over money again. I hate him.
> 
> Oh my..judging by your final statement things aren't getting any better. Sorry. It's funny because whenever I see banter on FB between you and Adam it's so friendly...just goes to show that appearances can be deceptive :shrug:
> 
> Hope you're ok :hugs:Click to expand...

This is funny to me too! Actually in times of problems, he writes on my wall all nice and my status' and he thinks i'm stupid. He may as well cock his leg up and pee all over me. This is what he is doing. Actually I feel a lot better, in my head now i've let my heart take over and I dpn't want to finish over a stupid argument and the other week I was looking for any excuse. I don't know what to think. He's on about quitting smoking, and though that's good and I want to do it. I NEVER want to do it with him. When we got pregnant - he didn't stop doing anything and so because I know that's the level of respect I get from him - I don't want to quit for his stupid 'can't afford it' reason because he couldn't do it for our kid. :sulk:


----------



## new mummy2010

where is the munkie humm


----------



## new mummy2010

well i must dash and do my jobs see you all later x


----------



## firstbaby25

TRIN! I love that article, when I was little/younger and I found out that babies came out of your gooch, I wanted a C section then I knew people that had had kids and feared the C sec and read about it and I was all like :sick: :sick:

Anyway, I am glad I waited to have kids, because I think i've come round to the idea of a home birth with the pool and my own comforts... I have been watching Home and Health and they all have home births. I think the hospital would add to the fear for me having never needed to be there, and really I won't NEED to be there when I birth. Anyway that's me, I know it won't be with Adam though cause he shit his pants when I suggested it, you know cause he is labouring too. THICK!


----------



## firstbaby25

Have a great day hayley - I wonder where Monkey pants is too, she's usually posted before me. When I am on that is, like today. 

I watch Little Women yesterday :cloud9: I might watch it again today =) I ordered the book too, so I am never far away from it. I love it. My nana bought it for me when I was a girl... :cloud9:

I hope you all know that i am supposed to be working hence SPAM

:bodyb:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have cleared the thread. I love posting to people and the looking a sap because there is no reply! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

How are you Essie?


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> How are you Essie?

I just typed out a huge long reply and it got lost :dohh:

I'm...okay. Upset but there's nothing I can do but wait. I told my parents what was going on, and They told me I have nothing to worry about. I'm just trying to focus on enjoying the rest of my mat leave with lyra.

How are you? Apart from procrastinating on BnB :haha:


----------



## Essie

DH got a text from his sister on Tuesday: "I'm off to NY tomorrow and then to Mexico for a week. See ya" :shock: I guess that's being 19 and having no commitments.


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> How are you Essie?
> 
> I just typed out a huge long reply and it got lost :dohh:
> 
> I'm...okay. Upset but there's nothing I can do but wait. I told my parents what was going on, and They told me I have nothing to worry about. I'm just trying to focus on enjoying the rest of my mat leave with lyra.
> 
> How are you? Apart from procrastinating on BnB :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah these things tend to overwhelm at first and soon your brainw ill understand that time is of the essence! I don't see that you have anything to worry about. I hope you do make sure you invest the time in to spending it with Lyra and not worrying. At the end of the day, even if worst case scenario happens, you will still live. I find addressing the worst case scenario effective! 

I am ok actually picking up a bit now that I am not all consumed with a decision that I actually don't have to make til I am overwhelmed by it :) :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> DH got a text from his sister on Tuesday: "I'm off to NY tomorrow and then to Mexico for a week. See ya" :shock: I guess that's being 19 and having no commitments.

I like it! I wish I could do that, as it happens I couldn't have done that when I was 19 because I had a house! Sighs all round, we are looking at holidays =) =) might be the make or break year that we have made it out to be!! 

I really cba doing this database. 

I am going to start running!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> DH got a text from his sister on Tuesday: "I'm off to NY tomorrow and then to Mexico for a week. See ya" :shock: I guess that's being 19 and having no commitments.
> 
> I like it! I wish I could do that, as it happens I couldn't have done that when I was 19 because I had a house! Sighs all round, we are looking at holidays =) =) might be the make or break year that we have made it out to be!!
> 
> I really cba doing this database.
> 
> I am going to start running!Click to expand...

I said to DH it'd be nice to get away, if we could afford it I think we'd probably go somewhere for a weekend or something. She's going on her own so I think he is a bit worried, when she went to Greece earlier this year she ended up with second degree burns and had to go to hospital :wacko: 

Holidays are always good I think, especially when things are fraught. Gives you time to relax and think. Because I live near the sea I always drive to the beach when I need to think about things. There's something calming about the ocean I think


----------



## firstbaby25

I'd love to live near the sea Essie. I've joined Groupon and all the offers that came through yesterday were holidays so I might have a look unfortunately they are only available for hours/days and I won't have the funds this month but I think that if we don't and if Adam carries on with money the way he has been, then we won't make it on holiday. The argument this morning was because I asked him to get some money from somewhere because we have none and he evades the worry of it being at work all day. I have exhausted all my options, Mum and wages and stuff. He has not and his very sensitive reply was that he needed petrol so if he lent money that was what it was for. So I kindly told him he can stay out if he wants to not get money for gas and electric as it's getting on for a month that he hasn't bought any gas/electric!


----------



## firstbaby25

That was a rant and a half!


----------



## cassie04

Hello hello hello! I thought I better squeeze on here so u know I'm all still alive and so I can quickly check on all the girls and turtle babies!!!!! I'm sorry again for lack of being on here just can't wait to get this horrid dissertation out the way!!!!!!:growlmad:

Anyway me and dave have our first birthing class I have my yoga ball and pillows ready! :haha: I'm very excited! 

April-your Facebook status with Jay yesterday had me in giggles! I swear he has me convinced your pregnant! Big loves to u and your little family!

Kit-I showed dave the photo u have of Cara as your avatar yesterday and said isn't she just the prettiest thing u have ever seen! It's her eyes I think?! She is just luscious! Sending lots of snuggles to cara! 

Newbie- how exciting! I hadn't realised you were going for a scan - sorry that's my fault for lack of being on here :nope:!!!! How amazing was it? Did u see re heartbeat flickering away? I will make sure I load up b and b later to look for pictures!!!!!!!

Sarah- have u started decorating a nursery yet? Have u bought much stuff for your little girl? It's all a tad exciting isn't it?

B- same for you how is the knitting going for your little dude?!?! U bet you create some magical blankets,outfits,booties you creative genius! Awww your going to have the perfect little family! A boy and a girl :cloud9:

Sending lots of love yet again! I'm going to get some lunch and carry on with this dissertation! Even if I don't make it on in the next few days I'm deffo still thinking of you all! I promise to return back to normal turtle postage after this horrid work is out the way!
:kiss:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I'd love to live near the sea Essie. I've joined Groupon and all the offers that came through yesterday were holidays so I might have a look unfortunately they are only available for hours/days and I won't have the funds this month but I think that if we don't and if Adam carries on with money the way he has been, then we won't make it on holiday. The argument this morning was because I asked him to get some money from somewhere because we have none and he evades the worry of it being at work all day. I have exhausted all my options, Mum and wages and stuff. He has not and his very sensitive reply was that he needed petrol so if he lent money that was what it was for. So I kindly told him he can stay out if he wants to not get money for gas and electric as it's getting on for a month that he hasn't bought any gas/electric!

I hate money. I told DH yesterday that I wanted to sell all our possessions and move to America to live an Amish lifestyle. I was only half joking. I could rant all day about money. It really is the root of all evil.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie, money makes everything complicated !!!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i feel totally depressed at the moment, Fayes dad is being a complete bully, threatening me etc cant take it and all because i didnt tell him Faye had an appointment at the opticians! feel like crap and just want to cry!
> sorry about work Essie hope everyone else is ok x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Ignore him. You are so much better than that J***.


----------



## addie25

Everyone missed my post yesterday.

I had my first real kick yesterday at my moms house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was feeling little pushes all day from one side of my belly then all of a sudden KICK!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE I keep feeling the hard kicks. She keeps giving me little pushes but I want the kick that made me jump yesterday. The other baby has not kicked me yet. She is prob in a different position than her sister. Hopinggggg I start feeling them move regularly!!!!!! I want DH to feel it as well. The kick I got yesterday I think he would have felt it if his hand was on my belly. They are not regular kicks yet so unless his hand is on me 24/7 he wont get to feel it but soon enough they will be regular!!!!


----------



## addie25

I had a great day yesterday. I sent out my invites for my baby shower. I am so excited I am going to start watching my registry to see what gets purchased!!!!!! Thats always fun!!!

Tonight we have our first baby class. We are going with our friends since they are pregnant as well. It's so fun that one of my good friends is pregnant at the same time as me. Last night DH helped her husband bring up baby furniture as we sat in the nursery sorting out clothes (she is having 2 boys and a girl) It was nice and relaxing. DH and I have a lot to do. Today I am going to go get paint samples and hopefully DH likes them so I can get the painter in and carpets!! I am also going to go order the cradles today. :thumbup:

One thing I must do is go get fitted for my bridesmaid dress. I will just get the size I am now and they can take it in after I have the girls. The wedding is in July. It is my brothers wedding. :thumbup: And the girls are invited!!!! Of course they wont come to the wedding part just the pictures and then I will have someone upstairs in the hotel with them while I am at the wedding this way they are still near me and I can check on them!! I am hoping the baby nurse can come and watch them that day.


----------



## addie25

HI CASSIE!!! We understand you are busy no apologies needed!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

So exhausted!!!! I've done 13 appointments already today by lunch. All those people to repeat myself to. 

Cassie yeah I've done quite a bit of shopping but still loads more to do. I made a spreadsheet of what clothes I have in what sizes to help me know what I need. I still need to sort out things like bath items, toys ... I dunno. I'm really stuck. I can't think what she'd need. Decorating will commence at the weekend and I'll be sure to post LOTS of photos


----------



## Sarachka

Lots of Jaynie chatter makes me happy


----------



## Sarachka

My lower back belongs to a 90 ye old today. It's bath and hot water bottle as soon as I'm home tonight


----------



## addie25

Sarah I am not sure if you saw my post a few days ago (if you did and answered sorry I didn't see so I will post again) 

Would you be able to make me a siggy with 2 turtles facing each other with pink bows on their heads saying turtle twins???? I know you are very busy so not a problem if you cant :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Sez, seems you are the only one! Even B hasn't shown her face on this day of my full return :haha: :smug:


----------



## Sarachka

So the BIG news from the Internet is that Leah Messer from Teen Mom 2, mother of twins Aleeah and Aliannah, divorced from "baddy daddy" Corey is pregnant again by her new boyfriend. Oh good, bc rushing in worked so well for her last time!!


----------



## Sarachka

Yes Addie I'll make u a gorgeous one


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> So the BIG news from the Internet is that Leah Messer from Teen Mom 2, mother of twins Aleeah and Aliannah, divorced from "baddy daddy" Corey is pregnant again by her new boyfriend. Oh good, bc rushing in worked so well for her last time!!

I know! I have seen the stuff and all of those people saying that we shouldn't judge her. She is TWENTY years old and will soon have three children. If it were over here we would have the 'right' to judge because the tax payer would pick up the bill. I guess with all the insurances they have there that it is not the same. People are judging personal choices that she is making. THREE kids by the time you are TWENTY, surely there will be a fourth? 

I suppose we can let her be, it's not us is it? I just feel for the babies, but have no evidence to suggest that she is a bad mother, I just don't know how capable she is to be anything but having had virtually no life experiences. 

I am definitely procrastinating.


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm back and now I actually have some time to type

Loving the Jaynie-stories...(not all the content - you being unhappy is not a thing to love) but love that you're here

Essie, just gone on the inner sanctum and caught up with what's going on. Big :hugs: and I'm sure they're right and everything will just blow over. Horrid stress to have to have now tho. Very unfair :nope:

Addie, so exciting to feel a real kick. I felt the real thumps pretty late because Tori's placenta is anterior but once they started, they didn't stop. Last night she was stretching her legs out. I was almost surprised that I couldn't see little toe indentations on my belly. Not the most comfortable!

Cassie, sounds like you're going great guns on your dissertation. Well done :thumbup:

Kit, sounds like you had an insanely busy day yesterday - must have been something in the air for all the turtles, getting stuff done and organising. Feels sort of like the year has started now. When the kids are back next week I'm sure everything will kick up a notch

April, what can I say? He's such and @sshole. And as far as the giving the benefit of the doubt and hoping for better behaviour thing goes, I firmly believe that once someone shows you who they are, you should believe them and let go of the idea of who you thought they were. He's certainly shown you who he is :nope:

I got cards today :happydance: From April and from Ginge. Thank you :hugs: There were also post office slips so I bet that's Hayley and April. It seems while work DH was on leave no one checked the post box :dohh: He came back today and there they all were. Going to try get to the PO to pick them up tomorrow 

Hayley, you asked if I will get a Tori tattoo...I will add her star to the ones on my neck. Can't do it til after she's born and then I will have the white done and a bit more shading

Who've I left out? Got you all I think. Munkie must be up to some spectacular project. I look forward to pictures

I had my cranio treatment today. SO blissful. And Tori seemed to love it too :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I guess there's worse things she could be than a baby machine. It's just you'd think she'd learn her lesson about rushing things. She does seem like a very good mum and MTV pay them a very decent wage. I'm far more scathing of Jenelle bc she's such a violent idiot.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Yes Addie I'll make u a gorgeous one

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Aww Tori is so cozy she is stretching :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

:haha: Look what my ticker says! So how I felt last night!


----------



## firstbaby25

GOD! 

I was supposed to be having Erin tonight, naturally I am excited but I am so busy... So I am supposed to be out and about tonight, so when ash asked me I asked if James would be able to drop her off at 5.30 rather than 6.00 and i said i'd text James to check the times. She clearly wasn't listening because this has caused some shit for her. James has rang and give it the attitude that he finds out what he is doing with his daughter, 'from your sister'. So then, she phones me and tells me that I can't text James, about erin. Annoying really cause she should have probably told him where his daughter was going. She was harsh on the phone but guilty knowing that she was phoning me because she's useless. Then because James has been busy on the phone with Ash shouting, and she has been busy on the phone with me, shouting no one has let me (the person doing a favour) know what time to expect her. I text my sister, what time is erin coming then / no one has answered me. She THEN phones me saying I am out of order for not putting kisses. She doesn't need me being in a mood with her over it as well. I say I think it is pathetic, that I have to report contact with my nieces dad/mum to the other one and seek permission to reply. She then says I can't have Erin. End of story. Story of my life. Nice one Universe.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Yeah I guess there's worse things she could be than a baby machine. It's just you'd think she'd learn her lesson about rushing things. She does seem like a very good mum and MTV pay them a very decent wage. I'm far more scathing of Jenelle bc she's such a violent idiot.

I honestly think Jenelle and Barbara are the worst natural pairing for mother daughter I have ever seen. Yes I think Jenelle is bad but I think her Mum plays her part well also.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Eureka!!!!!!I have spent ALL DAY so far trying to crack a knitting enigma and I've just done it!!!:yipee: :wohoo:So off to put my new savoir faire into action and knit some wriggly stripes:happydance:Big kiss to you all, hope you're fine and dandy:flower: Gale force winds here so we are staying inward and not venturing outward :argh:xxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

:cry: :cry: :sad2: :sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I have cleared the thread. I love posting to people and the looking a sap because there is no reply! :haha:

I'm sorry if you mean me doll...the little miss calls and I must run. We've just had lunch and I'm now getting a bit of B&B time..how long is anybody's guess!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Everyone missed my post yesterday.
> 
> I had my first real kick yesterday at my moms house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was feeling little pushes all day from one side of my belly then all of a sudden KICK!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE I keep feeling the hard kicks. She keeps giving me little pushes but I want the kick that made me jump yesterday. The other baby has not kicked me yet. She is prob in a different position than her sister. Hopinggggg I start feeling them move regularly!!!!!! I want DH to feel it as well. The kick I got yesterday I think he would have felt it if his hand was on my belly. They are not regular kicks yet so unless his hand is on me 24/7 he wont get to feel it but soon enough they will be regular!!!!

It's amazing isn't it when they start properly kicking you! Even more so that you will have double the fun and double the kicks in the ribs :winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> So the BIG news from the Internet is that Leah Messer from Teen Mom 2, mother of twins Aleeah and Aliannah, divorced from "baddy daddy" Corey is pregnant again by her new boyfriend. Oh good, bc rushing in worked so well for her last time!!

i just read about that. :nope: i can't believe the choices this girl is making. her and corey were only married for 6 months. they seem pretty happy on the new season of teen mom 2 so i was kinda shocked to hear they divorced... and now this :dohh: i hope she knows what she's getting herself into


----------



## addie25

Lol Kit I've asked them to keep away from my ribs so we shall see how well they listen :)


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> GOD!
> 
> I was supposed to be having Erin tonight, naturally I am excited but I am so busy... So I am supposed to be out and about tonight, so when ash asked me I asked if James would be able to drop her off at 5.30 rather than 6.00 and i said i'd text James to check the times. She clearly wasn't listening because this has caused some shit for her. James has rang and give it the attitude that he finds out what he is doing with his daughter, 'from your sister'. So then, she phones me and tells me that I can't text James, about erin. Annoying really cause she should have probably told him where his daughter was going. She was harsh on the phone but guilty knowing that she was phoning me because she's useless. Then because James has been busy on the phone with Ash shouting, and she has been busy on the phone with me, shouting no one has let me (the person doing a favour) know what time to expect her. I text my sister, what time is erin coming then / no one has answered me. She THEN phones me saying I am out of order for not putting kisses. She doesn't need me being in a mood with her over it as well. I say I think it is pathetic, that I have to report contact with my nieces dad/mum to the other one and seek permission to reply. She then says I can't have Erin. End of story. Story of my life. Nice one Universe.

Well as far as shooting the messenger goes, this is a fantastic example of it. I know she's your sister and all but it seems she needs to get a bit of a backbone and accept responsibility for the things that are down to her. You are the victim of their argument and then the whole thing is being taken out on you as clearly it's more convenient to do this than be adults and sort it out. I'm so sorry Jaynie, and I hope I'm not out of order for what I said. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> GOD!
> 
> I was supposed to be having Erin tonight, naturally I am excited but I am so busy... So I am supposed to be out and about tonight, so when ash asked me I asked if James would be able to drop her off at 5.30 rather than 6.00 and i said i'd text James to check the times. She clearly wasn't listening because this has caused some shit for her. James has rang and give it the attitude that he finds out what he is doing with his daughter, 'from your sister'. So then, she phones me and tells me that I can't text James, about erin. Annoying really cause she should have probably told him where his daughter was going. She was harsh on the phone but guilty knowing that she was phoning me because she's useless. Then because James has been busy on the phone with Ash shouting, and she has been busy on the phone with me, shouting no one has let me (the person doing a favour) know what time to expect her. I text my sister, what time is erin coming then / no one has answered me. She THEN phones me saying I am out of order for not putting kisses. She doesn't need me being in a mood with her over it as well. I say I think it is pathetic, that I have to report contact with my nieces dad/mum to the other one and seek permission to reply. She then says I can't have Erin. End of story. Story of my life. Nice one Universe.

Some people don't understand the concept of YOU doing THEM a favour :nope::growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I have cleared the thread. I love posting to people and the looking a sap because there is no reply! :haha:
> 
> I'm sorry if you mean me doll...the little miss calls and I must run. We've just had lunch and I'm now getting a bit of B&B time..how long is anybody's guess!!Click to expand...

No No the thread is bad for it. Sometimes I do it and read the reply later and it's been and gone! No point in replying to the reply type thing. I don't mean you :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I had a great day yesterday. I sent out my invites for my baby shower. I am so excited I am going to start watching my registry to see what gets purchased!!!!!! Thats always fun!!!
> 
> Tonight we have our first baby class. We are going with our friends since they are pregnant as well. It's so fun that one of my good friends is pregnant at the same time as me. Last night DH helped her husband bring up baby furniture as we sat in the nursery sorting out clothes (she is having 2 boys and a girl) It was nice and relaxing. DH and I have a lot to do. Today I am going to go get paint samples and hopefully DH likes them so I can get the painter in and carpets!! I am also going to go order the cradles today. :thumbup:
> 
> One thing I must do is go get fitted for my bridesmaid dress. I will just get the size I am now and they can take it in after I have the girls. The wedding is in July. It is my brothers wedding. :thumbup: And the girls are invited!!!! Of course they wont come to the wedding part just the pictures and then I will have someone upstairs in the hotel with them while I am at the wedding this way they are still near me and I can check on them!! I am hoping the baby nurse can come and watch them that day.

*ADDIE!* when is your shower??


----------



## firstbaby25

My sister is a big kid Kit psychologists would have a field day with us. No one is out of order regarding my sister, she lives on another planet where the people live to serve Ash. Obviously. On Christmas Night when we went to my Nana's party, she got rowdy and called Adam a 'useless FAT Pr*ck'

When I told her in front of Adam that she had said that and that was why we left (at 10.30pm) she just said 'Oh I don't remember' you know cause not remembering what you say means you didn't say something really rude, personal and offensive :growlmad: I put up with it because clearly when I don't I don't see Erin, in truth that's no good for me or Erin... 

Sigh (I did literally sigh then, how odd)


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin! OMG I feel that I have been dissed in favours so many times that when someone does one for me I kiss ass. My sister definitely doesn't understand the concept of me having a life outside of helping her :growlmad:

She is so selfish that to spite me she'll ask my 70 odd year old Nana to look after her all night so that she can be mean to me. I wouldn't mind but she lives with (and largely ignores) my Nana and I don't and my nana is fed up, she talks to me. :sad:


----------



## newbie_ttc

jaynie! i must say, it's so nice to have u back... feels like old times :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

My baby shower is in 1 month :happydance: and :shock:

I was planning some decorations...only because they can be pink and pretty :haha: Nothing hugely fancy as it's an outdoor relaxed garden party type thing, but I may get some bunting and pink balloons and maybe some Hello Kitty serviettes :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> My baby shower is in 1 month :happydance: and :shock:
> 
> I was planning some decorations...only because they can be pink and pretty :haha: Nothing hugely fancy as it's an outdoor relaxed garden party type thing, but I may get some bunting and oink balloons and maybe some Hello Kitty serviettes :haha:

DO IT and post photos :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

newbie_ttc said:


> jaynie! i must say, it's so nice to have u back... feels like old times :hugs:

It does doesn't it??


----------



## TrinityMom

Browsing through 3rd tri bump pics...love it! There's such variation between the bumps. And I have to stop myself from pm-ing people and asking their story....like the one who has 3 children and is pregnant with twins and is planning a home birth...one has been on bedrest for 16 weeks and is now allowed up because she's near due date...and several with BEAUTIFUL tattoos...


you can see I'm home alone with a quiet house and the laptop to myself :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I want to post my "View from my Boobs" pic for non bbmers but the interwebs are being poofucks


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> My sister is a big kid Kit psychologists would have a field day with us. No one is out of order regarding my sister, she lives on another planet where the people live to serve Ash. Obviously. On Christmas Night when we went to my Nana's party, she got rowdy and called Adam a 'useless FAT Pr*ck'
> 
> When I told her in front of Adam that she had said that and that was why we left (at 10.30pm) she just said 'Oh I don't remember' you know cause not remembering what you say means you didn't say something really rude, personal and offensive :growlmad: I put up with it because clearly when I don't I don't see Erin, in truth that's no good for me or Erin...
> 
> Sigh (I did literally sigh then, how odd)

Oh my...so are her and Adam not on very good terms then? I can't imagine ever talking to anyone like that let alone my sister's partner :shrug: It's a shame that Erin is a bit of a pawn in everything too.


----------



## TrinityMom

Nice article 
https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2010/11/17/estimated-due-dates-are-as-accurate-as-a-crystal-ball/


Kit, I think Cassie was saying how beautiful Cara is, and I must agree! I was showing my mom pics of turtloids I had on my phone and she is just in love with the bbm one of her in her pram


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My sister is a big kid Kit psychologists would have a field day with us. No one is out of order regarding my sister, she lives on another planet where the people live to serve Ash. Obviously. On Christmas Night when we went to my Nana's party, she got rowdy and called Adam a 'useless FAT Pr*ck'
> 
> When I told her in front of Adam that she had said that and that was why we left (at 10.30pm) she just said 'Oh I don't remember' you know cause not remembering what you say means you didn't say something really rude, personal and offensive :growlmad: I put up with it because clearly when I don't I don't see Erin, in truth that's no good for me or Erin...
> 
> Sigh (I did literally sigh then, how odd)
> 
> Oh my...so are her and Adam not on very good terms then? I can't imagine ever talking to anyone like that let alone my sister's partner :shrug: It's a shame that Erin is a bit of a pawn in everything too.Click to expand...


It's odd, they are similar. Both the youngest and both have had their arses wiped all thorughout this thing we call life. Yet, no they don't really get on. She's nicer when we talk on a personal level about him (except that one thing) if Adam and I talk about ash he can get really nasty and we fight because she is still my little sister and all. He will just say stuff like, 'I wouldn't believe a word she says' or 'she's a d*ck' you know really non constructive stuff. 

:shrug:

I don't suppose one of them will ever think of the effect it has on me...


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Nice article
> https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2010/11/17/estimated-due-dates-are-as-accurate-as-a-crystal-ball/
> 
> 
> Kit, I think Cassie was saying how beautiful Cara is, and I must agree! I was showing my mom pics of turtloids I had on my phone and she is just in love with the bbm one of her in her pram

Ah thanks so much, it's really kind of you and Cassie to be so complimentary about my wee bundle of giggles. Thanks guys :hugs: I just changed my BBM pic to the one I think you're talking about..I love it too :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Me concur about Cara :cloud9:

Molly I like your snake story, that's what I remind myself about French husbands, they'll always be French :haha:

I'm like a mad knitting machine that's got the *on* switch stuck down today :fool:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My sister is a big kid Kit psychologists would have a field day with us. No one is out of order regarding my sister, she lives on another planet where the people live to serve Ash. Obviously. On Christmas Night when we went to my Nana's party, she got rowdy and called Adam a 'useless FAT Pr*ck'
> 
> When I told her in front of Adam that she had said that and that was why we left (at 10.30pm) she just said 'Oh I don't remember' you know cause not remembering what you say means you didn't say something really rude, personal and offensive :growlmad: I put up with it because clearly when I don't I don't see Erin, in truth that's no good for me or Erin...
> 
> Sigh (I did literally sigh then, how odd)
> 
> Oh my...so are her and Adam not on very good terms then? I can't imagine ever talking to anyone like that let alone my sister's partner :shrug: It's a shame that Erin is a bit of a pawn in everything too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's odd, they are similar. Both the youngest and both have had their arses wiped all thorughout this thing we call life. Yet, no they don't really get on. She's nicer when we talk on a personal level about him (except that one thing) if Adam and I talk about ash he can get really nasty and we fight because she is still my little sister and all. He will just say stuff like, 'I wouldn't believe a word she says' or 'she's a d*ck' you know really non constructive stuff.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I don't suppose one of them will ever think of the effect it has on me...Click to expand...

You know, I get how you feel exactly. The difference with me is that I used to be stuck between my mum and my sis who would each bitch about each other to me. It was very wearing and actually really boring because it was always the same stuff. It's thankfully not so bad now my sis emigrated but I remember it all vividly :nope: Piggy in the middle is never a nice place to be.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:flower: there ya go


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ladies, I am going to upload all the images from BBM onto a photobucket album and then post the link here, I will password protect and email you all the password! Its so non-BBM turts can see the pics!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 320697
> 
> 
> 
> :flower: there ya go

It's like a planet until you see your ickle toes peeping out :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Kit! The pram photo was adorbz all the lighting set her eyes off and things :hugs:. You and Billy will be fighting the boys off with a stick!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok, turtles you have been PM'd link and password are in message :) x


----------



## LunaLady

thanks, ginge!! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> So the BIG news from the Internet is that Leah Messer from Teen Mom 2, mother of twins Aleeah and Aliannah, divorced from "baddy daddy" Corey is pregnant again by her new boyfriend. Oh good, bc rushing in worked so well for her last time!!

oh dear! not cool, what is with teen mom the new series at the moment i cant find when it is on :/


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hello hello hello! I thought I better squeeze on here so u know I'm all still alive and so I can quickly check on all the girls and turtle babies!!!!! I'm sorry again for lack of being on here just can't wait to get this horrid dissertation out the way!!!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway me and dave have our first birthing class I have my yoga ball and pillows ready! :haha: I'm very excited!
> 
> April-your Facebook status with Jay yesterday had me in giggles! I swear he has me convinced your pregnant! Big loves to u and your little family!
> 
> Kit-I showed dave the photo u have of Cara as your avatar yesterday and said isn't she just the prettiest thing u have ever seen! It's her eyes I think?! She is just luscious! Sending lots of snuggles to cara!
> 
> Newbie- how exciting! I hadn't realised you were going for a scan - sorry that's my fault for lack of being on here :nope:!!!! How amazing was it? Did u see re heartbeat flickering away? I will make sure I load up b and b later to look for pictures!!!!!!!
> 
> Sarah- have u started decorating a nursery yet? Have u bought much stuff for your little girl? It's all a tad exciting isn't it?
> 
> B- same for you how is the knitting going for your little dude?!?! U bet you create some magical blankets,outfits,booties you creative genius! Awww your going to have the perfect little family! A boy and a girl :cloud9:
> 
> Sending lots of love yet again! I'm going to get some lunch and carry on with this dissertation! Even if I don't make it on in the next few days I'm deffo still thinking of you all! I promise to return back to normal turtle postage after this horrid work is out the way!
> :kiss:

haha it wasnt funny though he made me think i was and i was feeling sick so i took a hpt lol!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Everyone missed my post yesterday.
> 
> I had my first real kick yesterday at my moms house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was feeling little pushes all day from one side of my belly then all of a sudden KICK!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE I keep feeling the hard kicks. She keeps giving me little pushes but I want the kick that made me jump yesterday. The other baby has not kicked me yet. She is prob in a different position than her sister. Hopinggggg I start feeling them move regularly!!!!!! I want DH to feel it as well. The kick I got yesterday I think he would have felt it if his hand was on my belly. They are not regular kicks yet so unless his hand is on me 24/7 he wont get to feel it but soon enough they will be regular!!!!

oh Addie how lovely! :cloud9: i wonder if they will take it in turns lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I'm back and now I actually have some time to type
> 
> Loving the Jaynie-stories...(not all the content - you being unhappy is not a thing to love) but love that you're here
> 
> Essie, just gone on the inner sanctum and caught up with what's going on. Big :hugs: and I'm sure they're right and everything will just blow over. Horrid stress to have to have now tho. Very unfair :nope:
> 
> Addie, so exciting to feel a real kick. I felt the real thumps pretty late because Tori's placenta is anterior but once they started, they didn't stop. Last night she was stretching her legs out. I was almost surprised that I couldn't see little toe indentations on my belly. Not the most comfortable!
> 
> Cassie, sounds like you're going great guns on your dissertation. Well done :thumbup:
> 
> Kit, sounds like you had an insanely busy day yesterday - must have been something in the air for all the turtles, getting stuff done and organising. Feels sort of like the year has started now. When the kids are back next week I'm sure everything will kick up a notch
> 
> April, what can I say? He's such and @sshole. And as far as the giving the benefit of the doubt and hoping for better behaviour thing goes, I firmly believe that once someone shows you who they are, you should believe them and let go of the idea of who you thought they were. He's certainly shown you who he is :nope:
> 
> I got cards today :happydance: From April and from Ginge. Thank you :hugs: There were also post office slips so I bet that's Hayley and April. It seems while work DH was on leave no one checked the post box :dohh: He came back today and there they all were. Going to try get to the PO to pick them up tomorrow
> 
> Hayley, you asked if I will get a Tori tattoo...I will add her star to the ones on my neck. Can't do it til after she's born and then I will have the white done and a bit more shading
> 
> Who've I left out? Got you all I think. Munkie must be up to some spectacular project. I look forward to pictures
> 
> I had my cranio treatment today. SO blissful. And Tori seemed to love it too :cloud9:

yes he has now run out of 2nd chances, i will no longer invite him into my home, or do favours at his convenience, as long as Faye is not affected by his behaviour then it will be alright.

im glad you got your card and the post is awaiting and arrived :) yay
im being dumb but whats Cranio treatment?


----------



## Mollykins

I want to see Cara pram pic! :hissy: 

Jaynie, I'm sorry about the sister drama. :( It really can't be easy and I don't envy you a bit. :flower: :hugs:
Trin, great tum pic :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> GOD!
> 
> I was supposed to be having Erin tonight, naturally I am excited but I am so busy... So I am supposed to be out and about tonight, so when ash asked me I asked if James would be able to drop her off at 5.30 rather than 6.00 and i said i'd text James to check the times. She clearly wasn't listening because this has caused some shit for her. James has rang and give it the attitude that he finds out what he is doing with his daughter, 'from your sister'. So then, she phones me and tells me that I can't text James, about erin. Annoying really cause she should have probably told him where his daughter was going. She was harsh on the phone but guilty knowing that she was phoning me because she's useless. Then because James has been busy on the phone with Ash shouting, and she has been busy on the phone with me, shouting no one has let me (the person doing a favour) know what time to expect her. I text my sister, what time is erin coming then / no one has answered me. She THEN phones me saying I am out of order for not putting kisses. She doesn't need me being in a mood with her over it as well. I say I think it is pathetic, that I have to report contact with my nieces dad/mum to the other one and seek permission to reply. She then says I can't have Erin. End of story. Story of my life. Nice one Universe.

oh what a nightmare, she sounds like my sister! sorry youve got all this agg x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I want to see Cara pram pic! :hissy:
> 
> Jaynie, I'm sorry about the sister drama. :( It really can't be easy and I don't envy you a bit. :flower: :hugs:
> Trin, great tum pic :thumbup:

Hiya Molly :hi:

Your wish is, of course, my command....


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess there's worse things she could be than a baby machine. It's just you'd think she'd learn her lesson about rushing things. She does seem like a very good mum and MTV pay them a very decent wage. I'm far more scathing of Jenelle bc she's such a violent idiot.
> 
> I honestly think Jenelle and Barbara are the worst natural pairing for mother daughter I have ever seen. Yes I think Jenelle is bad but I think her Mum plays her part well also.Click to expand...

i feel if her mum gave her a better chance with Jase she would be working harder to earn back trust etc, shes not with Kiefer anymore so thats an added bonus, but she doesnt help herself getting into fights with girls etc


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I want to post my "View from my Boobs" pic for non bbmers but the interwebs are being poofucks

ginge has now made this possible :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Nice article
> https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2010/11/17/estimated-due-dates-are-as-accurate-as-a-crystal-ball/
> 
> 
> Kit, I think Cassie was saying how beautiful Cara is, and I must agree! I was showing my mom pics of turtloids I had on my phone and she is just in love with the bbm one of her in her pram
> 
> Ah thanks so much, it's really kind of you and Cassie to be so complimentary about my wee bundle of giggles. Thanks guys :hugs: I just changed my BBM pic to the one I think you're talking about..I love it too :cloud9:Click to expand...

i also think Cara is a beautiful little girl her eyes and smile are amazing :)


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> I had a great day yesterday. I sent out my invites for my baby shower. I am so excited I am going to start watching my registry to see what gets purchased!!!!!! Thats always fun!!!
> 
> Tonight we have our first baby class. We are going with our friends since they are pregnant as well. It's so fun that one of my good friends is pregnant at the same time as me. Last night DH helped her husband bring up baby furniture as we sat in the nursery sorting out clothes (she is having 2 boys and a girl) It was nice and relaxing. DH and I have a lot to do. Today I am going to go get paint samples and hopefully DH likes them so I can get the painter in and carpets!! I am also going to go order the cradles today. :thumbup:
> 
> One thing I must do is go get fitted for my bridesmaid dress. I will just get the size I am now and they can take it in after I have the girls. The wedding is in July. It is my brothers wedding. :thumbup: And the girls are invited!!!! Of course they wont come to the wedding part just the pictures and then I will have someone upstairs in the hotel with them while I am at the wedding this way they are still near me and I can check on them!! I am hoping the baby nurse can come and watch them that day.


Hi addie i feel as though i have neglected you:hugs::kiss::cry: yay for the girls kicking:happydance::happydance:

and you had a lovely but fulfilling day sounds dreamy:cloud9:

cant wait for these turtle twinsies:cloud9::cloud9:




Sarachka said:


> So exhausted!!!! I've done 13 appointments already today by lunch. All those people to repeat myself to.
> 
> Cassie yeah I've done quite a bit of shopping but still loads more to do. I made a spreadsheet of what clothes I have in what sizes to help me know what I need. I still need to sort out things like bath items, toys ... I dunno. I'm really stuck. I can't think what she'd need. Decorating will commence at the weekend and I'll be sure to post LOTS of photos


Me nuvs photos:thumbup:cant wait and i adore the green you looked at in homebase samey to ours in the lounge:thumbup:




TrinityMom said:


> I'm back and now I actually have some time to type
> 
> Loving the Jaynie-stories...(not all the content - you being unhappy is not a thing to love) but love that you're here
> 
> Essie, just gone on the inner sanctum and caught up with what's going on. Big :hugs: and I'm sure they're right and everything will just blow over. Horrid stress to have to have now tho. Very unfair :nope:
> 
> Addie, so exciting to feel a real kick. I felt the real thumps pretty late because Tori's placenta is anterior but once they started, they didn't stop. Last night she was stretching her legs out. I was almost surprised that I couldn't see little toe indentations on my belly. Not the most comfortable!
> 
> Cassie, sounds like you're going great guns on your dissertation. Well done :thumbup:
> 
> Kit, sounds like you had an insanely busy day yesterday - must have been something in the air for all the turtles, getting stuff done and organising. Feels sort of like the year has started now. When the kids are back next week I'm sure everything will kick up a notch
> 
> April, what can I say? He's such and @sshole. And as far as the giving the benefit of the doubt and hoping for better behaviour thing goes, I firmly believe that once someone shows you who they are, you should believe them and let go of the idea of who you thought they were. He's certainly shown you who he is :nope:
> 
> I got cards today :happydance: From April and from Ginge. Thank you :hugs: There were also post office slips so I bet that's Hayley and April. It seems while work DH was on leave no one checked the post box :dohh: He came back today and there they all were. Going to try get to the PO to pick them up tomorrow
> 
> Hayley, you asked if I will get a Tori tattoo...I will add her star to the ones on my neck. Can't do it til after she's born and then I will have the white done and a bit more shading
> 
> Who've I left out? Got you all I think. Munkie must be up to some spectacular project. I look forward to pictures
> 
> I had my cranio treatment today. SO blissful. And Tori seemed to love it too :cloud9:

So glad its arrived/ing:happydance:
yes what is cranio?? me thick to Apes:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Me concur about Cara :cloud9:
> 
> Molly I like your snake story, that's what I remind myself about French husbands, they'll always be French :haha:
> 
> I'm like a mad knitting machine that's got the *on* switch stuck down today :fool:

talking of knitting, although its not knitting but cross stitch when the girls go to my sister this weekend (to watch a ballet) im going to attempt to work out how to do cros stitch without the outline of the picture haha! but if i cant i will be asking for your help if you dont mind lol excited :) eekk x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> My sister is a big kid Kit psychologists would have a field day with us. No one is out of order regarding my sister, she lives on another planet where the people live to serve Ash. Obviously. On Christmas Night when we went to my Nana's party, she got rowdy and called Adam a 'useless FAT Pr*ck'
> 
> When I told her in front of Adam that she had said that and that was why we left (at 10.30pm) she just said 'Oh I don't remember' you know cause not remembering what you say means you didn't say something really rude, personal and offensive :growlmad: I put up with it because clearly when I don't I don't see Erin, in truth that's no good for me or Erin...
> 
> Sigh (I did literally sigh then, how odd)
> 
> Oh my...so are her and Adam not on very good terms then? I can't imagine ever talking to anyone like that let alone my sister's partner :shrug: It's a shame that Erin is a bit of a pawn in everything too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's odd, they are similar. Both the youngest and both have had their arses wiped all thorughout this thing we call life. Yet, no they don't really get on. She's nicer when we talk on a personal level about him (except that one thing) if Adam and I talk about ash he can get really nasty and we fight because she is still my little sister and all. He will just say stuff like, 'I wouldn't believe a word she says' or 'she's a d*ck' you know really non constructive stuff.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I don't suppose one of them will ever think of the effect it has on me...Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I get how you feel exactly. The difference with me is that I used to be stuck between my mum and my sis who would each bitch about each other to me. It was very wearing and actually really boring because it was always the same stuff. It's thankfully not so bad now my sis emigrated but I remember it all vividly :nope: Piggy in the middle is never a nice place to be.Click to expand...

my family are awful for this, my mum will bitch to me about my sisters and dad, my dad and sisters will bitch to me about my mum, im always stuck in the middle because i dont get involved! annoying


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Kit! The pram photo was adorbz all the lighting set her eyes off and things :hugs:. You and Billy will be fighting the boys off with a stick!

not sure a stick will help lol


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley when can i move in!? i love your house and wallpapers! question whats that little play mat thing that has what looks like a weighing machine on it? does that spin? haha x


----------



## mummyApril

i had to laugh but whats this for Karma...Fayes dad got blown off of his bike today while cycling, shouldnt of threatened to turn up at the school then (i wondered why he didnt turn up haha) (he isnt hurt by the way) but how funny imagining it, am i cruel?


----------



## mummyApril

major thread clearer :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

Home thank god. Did something I never do and GOT A TAXI! I simply couldn't manage it home. What's £5 when I'm exhausted?!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh Christ. Watching "one born every minute" and just the credits made me cry!


----------



## Mollykins

Gorgeous pic of Cara, can easily see why it is a favorite. :flower:

Forgot to say so Addie but yayfor baby Miss kicks!


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 320697
> 
> 
> 
> :flower: there ya go

Planetary I tell you!!!!


Thanks for posting Ginge


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm back and now I actually have some time to type
> 
> Loving the Jaynie-stories...(not all the content - you being unhappy is not a thing to love) but love that you're here
> 
> Essie, just gone on the inner sanctum and caught up with what's going on. Big :hugs: and I'm sure they're right and everything will just blow over. Horrid stress to have to have now tho. Very unfair :nope:
> 
> Addie, so exciting to feel a real kick. I felt the real thumps pretty late because Tori's placenta is anterior but once they started, they didn't stop. Last night she was stretching her legs out. I was almost surprised that I couldn't see little toe indentations on my belly. Not the most comfortable!
> 
> Cassie, sounds like you're going great guns on your dissertation. Well done :thumbup:
> 
> Kit, sounds like you had an insanely busy day yesterday - must have been something in the air for all the turtles, getting stuff done and organising. Feels sort of like the year has started now. When the kids are back next week I'm sure everything will kick up a notch
> 
> April, what can I say? He's such and @sshole. And as far as the giving the benefit of the doubt and hoping for better behaviour thing goes, I firmly believe that once someone shows you who they are, you should believe them and let go of the idea of who you thought they were. He's certainly shown you who he is :nope:
> 
> I got cards today :happydance: From April and from Ginge. Thank you :hugs: There were also post office slips so I bet that's Hayley and April. It seems while work DH was on leave no one checked the post box :dohh: He came back today and there they all were. Going to try get to the PO to pick them up tomorrow
> 
> Hayley, you asked if I will get a Tori tattoo...I will add her star to the ones on my neck. Can't do it til after she's born and then I will have the white done and a bit more shading
> 
> Who've I left out? Got you all I think. Munkie must be up to some spectacular project. I look forward to pictures
> 
> I had my cranio treatment today. SO blissful. And Tori seemed to love it too :cloud9:
> 
> yes he has now run out of 2nd chances, i will no longer invite him into my home, or do favours at his convenience, as long as Faye is not affected by his behaviour then it will be alright.
> 
> im glad you got your card and the post is awaiting and arrived :) yay
> im being dumb but whats Cranio treatment?Click to expand...

You're not being dumb. It's Craniosacral therapy - a kind of soft touch chiro/ osteopathy


----------



## TrinityMom

I just had to share...it was so yummy: leftover lentils, sundried tomato pesto, cream - cooked into a sauce with pasta and salad :munch::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

I'm meeting my friend for a run at 8pm :yipee: We're keen eh? The wind and rain is quite something!!


----------



## kit_cat

Just before I leave for my run...I need your help. What do you get quite a cool, hip 21 year old for their 21st birthday? I'm so uncool and hip that I'm afraid I'm going to get something really lame. What to do? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Tickets to a gig?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm back and now I actually have some time to type
> 
> Loving the Jaynie-stories...(not all the content - you being unhappy is not a thing to love) but love that you're here
> 
> Essie, just gone on the inner sanctum and caught up with what's going on. Big :hugs: and I'm sure they're right and everything will just blow over. Horrid stress to have to have now tho. Very unfair :nope:
> 
> Addie, so exciting to feel a real kick. I felt the real thumps pretty late because Tori's placenta is anterior but once they started, they didn't stop. Last night she was stretching her legs out. I was almost surprised that I couldn't see little toe indentations on my belly. Not the most comfortable!
> 
> Cassie, sounds like you're going great guns on your dissertation. Well done :thumbup:
> 
> Kit, sounds like you had an insanely busy day yesterday - must have been something in the air for all the turtles, getting stuff done and organising. Feels sort of like the year has started now. When the kids are back next week I'm sure everything will kick up a notch
> 
> April, what can I say? He's such and @sshole. And as far as the giving the benefit of the doubt and hoping for better behaviour thing goes, I firmly believe that once someone shows you who they are, you should believe them and let go of the idea of who you thought they were. He's certainly shown you who he is :nope:
> 
> I got cards today :happydance: From April and from Ginge. Thank you :hugs: There were also post office slips so I bet that's Hayley and April. It seems while work DH was on leave no one checked the post box :dohh: He came back today and there they all were. Going to try get to the PO to pick them up tomorrow
> 
> Hayley, you asked if I will get a Tori tattoo...I will add her star to the ones on my neck. Can't do it til after she's born and then I will have the white done and a bit more shading
> 
> Who've I left out? Got you all I think. Munkie must be up to some spectacular project. I look forward to pictures
> 
> I had my cranio treatment today. SO blissful. And Tori seemed to love it too :cloud9:
> 
> yes he has now run out of 2nd chances, i will no longer invite him into my home, or do favours at his convenience, as long as Faye is not affected by his behaviour then it will be alright.
> 
> im glad you got your card and the post is awaiting and arrived :) yay
> im being dumb but whats Cranio treatment?Click to expand...
> 
> You're not being dumb. It's Craniosacral therapy - a kind of soft touch chiro/ osteopathyClick to expand...

ooh that sounds amazing :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just done my cycling and crochet at the same time session :thumbup: Bloods at 99 and still 40 mins to go before testing so looking good.:happydance: They're getting erratic this week though, if I don't do sport after a meal I have to keep the carbs lower than say a week or 2 ago.:nope: Gonna be hard keeping my 50kgs I so treasure! And my fasting levels are a bit borderline- she wants them below 90 and they're around 88 the last couple of days, and I suspect rising! Oh Henry the things I will do for you, and it's only the beginning!

Can't wait to get back to my wriggly stripes :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I'm meeting my friend for a run at 8pm :yipee: We're keen eh? The wind and rain is quite something!!

Wel jel! Have a lovely time for me!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Just before I leave for my run...I need your help. What do you get quite a cool, hip 21 year old for their 21st birthday? I'm so uncool and hip that I'm afraid I'm going to get something really lame. What to do? :shrug:

Absolutely no idea


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Just before I leave for my run...I need your help. What do you get quite a cool, hip 21 year old for their 21st birthday? I'm so uncool and hip that I'm afraid I'm going to get something really lame. What to do? :shrug:

A voucher for some kind of spa treatment like a massage or facial?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I just had to share...it was so yummy: leftover lentils, sundried tomato pesto, cream - cooked into a sauce with pasta and salad :munch::cloud9:

I had left over lentils too! We are lentil twins :friends: I mixed mine with red kidney beans and spinach and bacon. And had leek and courgette soup for starters with wholemeal bread and little cubes of Comté cheese in my soup to go melty :munch:


----------



## Crunchie

Hmmmmm weaning, 

If Lauren has 4 feeds a day - 1 at 8am, 11.30am 3pm and them 7pm - when would you first try a "meal" ??

Sounds like a riddle ! 

Hi all - hope everyone is peachy ccx


----------



## LunaLady

Molly

Just wanted to share... I found a fake cheese that is decent! It is not good to just eat - but I made pizza and spaghetti with it this week and both turned out fine! I found it at Fred Meyer (in the natural food section ) and at Whole Foods :thumbup:

https://www.daiyafoods.com/


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I just had to share...it was so yummy: leftover lentils, sundried tomato pesto, cream - cooked into a sauce with pasta and salad :munch::cloud9:
> 
> I had left over lentils too! We are lentil twins :friends: I mixed mine with red kidney beans and spinach and bacon. And had leek and courgette soup for starters with wholemeal bread and little cubes of Comté cheese in my soup to go melty :munch:Click to expand...

:friends: You're the healthy twin :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'd go for the 11.30 one Crunch, or the 3pm one, to start with :thumbup: Holly just had lunch at first, then dinner, then breakfast introduced last...


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I just had to share...it was so yummy: leftover lentils, sundried tomato pesto, cream - cooked into a sauce with pasta and salad :munch::cloud9:
> 
> I had left over lentils too! We are lentil twins :friends: I mixed mine with red kidney beans and spinach and bacon. And had leek and courgette soup for starters with wholemeal bread and little cubes of Comté cheese in my soup to go melty :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> :friends: You're the healthy twin :haha:Click to expand...

Only because needs must, I could murder a chocolate biscuit chaser:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

sorry i have been a bit absent. with dh back at work now after the holidays i just can't get enough baby free time to post! can only be on while nursing and makes it hard to type . but i am keeping caught up!
nuv you all!


----------



## mummyApril

my son is obsessed with sky remotes! once hes seen it his eyes are transfixed to it haha so cute!


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go to bed
Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS Crunch, I agree with B


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Luna! I am so desperate for cheese/dairy that while making my DD's sandwich today, I sliced a small bit of cheese and chewed it a bit then spit it out. Pathetic right?? :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I agree with the two suggestions on the table... Tickets or spa... I think all ages enjoy that. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

II just made some cranberry sauce so I can have a turkey wrap for lunch. Mmmm. :munch:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Luna! I am so desperate for cheese/dairy that while making my DD's sandwich today, I sliced a small bit of cheese and chewed it a bit then spit it out. Pathetic right?? :blush:

you're welcome. It has been 3 full weeks now since i have had any dairy and it is getting easier for me. the fake cheese helps, I think ... just to even get the illusion of eating cheese ... :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

how are the turtle babies all doing anyway? is Leo better Molly? i must upload some recent photos when i get a chance


----------



## mummyApril

i just had a bath with James and was standing him up and he kept making his feet slide and then giggling was so cute! hes being extra cute today lol


----------



## mummyApril

has anyone read the books written by Dave pelzer? a child called 'it'? i read that one a few years back and was fixed am now re-reading them, if anyone wants me to send them on i will do :) and i will make a list of other books that i will send on if anyone wants them x


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Tickets to a gig?

Great idea but I've no idea who she likes :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just done my cycling and crochet at the same time session :thumbup: Bloods at 99 and still 40 mins to go before testing so looking good.:happydance: They're getting erratic this week though, if I don't do sport after a meal I have to keep the carbs lower than say a week or 2 ago.:nope: Gonna be hard keeping my 50kgs I so treasure! And my fasting levels are a bit borderline- she wants them below 90 and they're around 88 the last couple of days, and I suspect rising! Oh Henry the things I will do for you, and it's only the beginning!
> 
> Can't wait to get back to my wriggly stripes :happydance:

I keep meaning to say :yipee: for you having reached your 50kg target!! Well done indeed :thumbup: I'm starting back on my weekly weigh ins next week, all the Christmas goodies will hopefully be gone by then :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Just before I leave for my run...I need your help. What do you get quite a cool, hip 21 year old for their 21st birthday? I'm so uncool and hip that I'm afraid I'm going to get something really lame. What to do? :shrug:
> 
> A voucher for some kind of spa treatment like a massage or facial?Click to expand...

:thumbup: Thanks Trin!


----------



## poas

I would say a piece of quite simple jewellery, in silver-it'll go with anything and she can looka t it when she's old and know she got it for her 21st?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hmmmmm weaning,
> 
> If Lauren has 4 feeds a day - 1 at 8am, 11.30am 3pm and them 7pm - when would you first try a "meal" ??
> 
> Sounds like a riddle !
> 
> Hi all - hope everyone is peachy ccx

Haha! I seem to have weaned Cara differently from Bethany. I introduced porridge at breakfast time first, and she now has breakfast and lunch. Din dins will be in the next week or so :thumbup: I don't suppose it really matters that much :shrug:


----------



## poas

I did lunch for the first try, but now just do breakfast, next week bfast and lunch etc


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my son is obsessed with sky remotes! once hes seen it his eyes are transfixed to it haha so cute!

Haha!!! Funny you should say this but Cara is the exact same and OH got her one of her own! No joke, it's in her toy box now! It's a rather expensive teether :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> has anyone read the books written by Dave pelzer? a child called 'it'? i read that one a few years back and was fixed am now re-reading them, if anyone wants me to send them on i will do :) and i will make a list of other books that i will send on if anyone wants them x

Nope, never read anything by Dave Pelzer. I go through fazes of reading although I haven't had a reading faze for a long time now.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I would say a piece of quite simple jewellery, in silver-it'll go with anything and she can looka t it when she's old and know she got it for her 21st?

Thanks Lissy...yeah, I think I may have a look for something tasteful but lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## poas

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







062.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3









037.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarachka

So tired. Night all!


----------



## kit_cat

She's so beautiful Lissy. I saw your little clip on FB....clever little thing :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Sezi, sleep well.

Good night from me too..catch you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I love that picture of Cara she is so beautiful!!!!

So I went to get bridesmaid dress and they were closed so I just didn't go back bc I am lazy. Then I made an idiot of myself by calling my father in law thinking I was calling my dad. This is how that conversation went.

Me: Hi dad I have a job for you 
FIL: Sure what can I do

Me: When can you take me to the store to get an organizer designed for the girls closet?

FIL: Which store?

Me: The store you got your organizer from.

FIL: Not sure what store that is from but I am happy to take you there.

Me: Who did I call?

Both of us start laughing. Well I just gave him another blond joke lol. I don't know how I didn't recognize his voice was different. But he seemed really happy to help so I feel bad. I have to find something for him to do so he feels involved. 

My body hurts I hope I feel ok during this class. It's only an hour long but I feel like being in bed for the night.


----------



## newbie_ttc

poas said:


> :cloud9:

:awww: she's soooo pretty lissy!! :awww:


----------



## addie25

My invite!!! I covered up the personal info since non turtles come on here!!


----------



## addie25




----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> View attachment 320899

That is so GORGE ! X


----------



## newbie_ttc

ooh wee! that is so jazzy Addie! me likes!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my son is obsessed with sky remotes! once hes seen it his eyes are transfixed to it haha so cute!
> 
> Haha!!! Funny you should say this but Cara is the exact same and OH got her one of her own! No joke, it's in her toy box now! It's a rather expensive teether :haha:Click to expand...

you should of said, Jay works for sky sure i could of got one to send you! anyone else's turt baby want one haha x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> has anyone read the books written by Dave pelzer? a child called 'it'? i read that one a few years back and was fixed am now re-reading them, if anyone wants me to send them on i will do :) and i will make a list of other books that i will send on if anyone wants them x
> 
> Nope, never read anything by Dave Pelzer. I go through fazes of reading although I haven't had a reading faze for a long time now.Click to expand...

nor have i but definitely want to get back into it, it relaxes me sends me into a different world :)


----------



## mummyApril

Addie that is so funny about your FIL and loving the invites :)


----------



## Mollykins

Love your invite Addie. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i keep looking at photos of James when he was tiny and boy i miss him like that soooooo much! although he still has his wrinkly butt haha x


----------



## mummyApril

night night everyone x


----------



## Mollykins

I've read him April, so powerful.


----------



## Sarachka

Quiet turts last night and this morning. It's that Bethany and her breakfast posts.


----------



## Sarachka

It's Friday!!!!! So glad it's the weekend. I'm going to sleeeeeeeeeeeep. Also going to DIY shop to get the paint purchased and started  YAY


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all!

My friend and her little boy are coming round this morning so I won't be about much for chatting, I hope everyone has lovely Fridays :yipee:

:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Every day done at work is one more closer to mat leave!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm weaning,
> 
> If Lauren has 4 feeds a day - 1 at 8am, 11.30am 3pm and them 7pm - when would you first try a "meal" ??
> 
> Sounds like a riddle !
> 
> Hi all - hope everyone is peachy ccx
> 
> Haha! I seem to have weaned Cara differently from Bethany. I introduced porridge at breakfast time first, and she now has breakfast and lunch. Din dins will be in the next week or so :thumbup: I don't suppose it really matters that much :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah but you don't have the Big Feet stomping around in the morning when you're trying to do a delicate procedure such as weaning:haha: Lunch is the peaceful meal here, so I began there! I don't think it makes any difference at all, zilcho pilcho, just depends on your home routine a bit and what meal your baby is most chillaxed at :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning my beauties!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Morning all!
> 
> My friend and her little boy are coming round this morning so I won't be about much for chatting, I hope everyone has lovely Fridays :yipee:
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks but it's rather mean for my Friday plans, my hairdressers STILL isn't answering :telephone: I wanted to go today to get my blue rinse done. And what's more irritating is when I then called the laboratory to book my GTT they said "fine, tomorrow morning 7.30am" so I only get to do crap horrible things like GTTs and not nice things like haircuts :sulk:

How was your run?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Great invites Addie!! You Americans do things in sytle I must say! 

Lissy, such cutey wutey pics!! Such a pretty baby :cloud9:

I'm allowed to eat cheese :tease:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all :howdy:

Busy busy day today. Patients this morning, then quick coffee with my friend then antenatal on a farm that I hope I can find this afternoon :wacko:

Nearly 11 and I haven't been able to eat anything yet...had a fresh juice with tons of ginger tho so I hope that settles the ms

Hopefully I can do a quick catch up before my 11 o'clock arrives


----------



## Essie

Morning all.*

Today is project highchair. I mentioned the other day that the one we were bought has bad reviews about babies getting stuck. Well Lyra got stuck, and she has 3 bruises on her legs from it :cry: so we definitely need a new one. I also feel like we should complain to mothercare, there are loads of reviews saying the same thing, surely its dangerous to sell something which injures the baby?*

Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Got'em!!! 4.30pm- Hairdressers!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> View attachment 320899

That looks lovely!

I think we're having opposite baby showers :haha: My invite was a facebook message or text or bbm :haha: Yours is very impressive though :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320899
> 
> 
> That looks lovely!
> 
> I think we're having opposite baby showers :haha: My invite was a facebook message or text or bbm :haha: Yours is very impressive though :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm having an even more opposite one, baby showers are unheard of here!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Play safe or go for the chop, now that is the big hair question


----------



## HollyMonkey

According to the internet I should have my hair short because I'm petite with a pixie face. But I might look like DH's ex then, who is also petite with a pixie face and has short hair :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> Hayley when can i move in!? i love your house and wallpapers! question whats that little play mat thing that has what looks like a weighing machine on it? does that spin? haha x


Haha:haha:yep it sure does April it's called a spin and explore by lamaze:thumbup:, although Nte is'nt that keen on it yet as he doesnt actually have the strength to spinround :haha:Glad James enjoyed his ruskie bottle:thumbup:



Crunchie said:


> Hmmmmm weaning,
> 
> If Lauren has 4 feeds a day - 1 at 8am, 11.30am 3pm and them 7pm - when would you first try a "meal" ??
> 
> Sounds like a riddle !
> 
> Hi all - hope everyone is peachy ccx

Hey Crunchiebum:hugs:, i did brekkie first only because i seem to have more peace and time in a morning:thumbup:Mr Nate is now on all 3 mealtimes, he much prefers savoury though so going to do operation ''fruit'' next week!!!! What are you thinking of feeding first??



poas said:


> :cloud9:

:cloud9:most defo she looks so happy and chirpy even when nomming:thumbup:beautiful girl lissy :kiss:




Sarachka said:


> Every day done at work is one more closer to mat leave!

Well jel we are all moping about going back and your getting ready to finish:cry:.....when do you finish missy?? Are you opting for the green paint still:cloud9:





Essie said:


> Morning all.*
> 
> Today is project highchair. I mentioned the other day that the one we were bought has bad reviews about babies getting stuck. Well Lyra got stuck, and she has 3 bruises on her legs from it :cry: so we definitely need a new one. I also feel like we should complain to mothercare, there are loads of reviews saying the same thing, surely its dangerous to sell something which injures the baby?*
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday.


I had this with our cot mobile the reviews on there are shocking i was naive and didnt read them first, which i always make sure i do now!! But i needed to have it:haha:as it matches his bedding:blush:and he quite likes the weird mechanical motor noise it makes anyway:haha:.............but yes why do they carry on selling it should be like 5 bad reviews and they dont sell and offer refund or exchanges:shrug:, i would take lyra in show them the chair and her bruises and say about the reiews do it do it have a good rant at them:winkwink::haha:



HollyMonkey said:


> Got'em!!! 4.30pm- Hairdressers!! :wohoo: :yipee:




HollyMonkey said:


> Play safe or go for the chop, now that is the big hair question

I think the munkie should have a choppeth and send us photos:thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> has anyone read the books written by Dave pelzer? a child called 'it'? i read that one a few years back and was fixed am now re-reading them, if anyone wants me to send them on i will do :) and i will make a list of other books that i will send on if anyone wants them x

I'd like to read them but if someone else wants them first then that's fine, I have loads to read. I'd like to offer my library services! I have looooooaaaaads of boooks! I nuv them :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Tickets to a gig?
> 
> Great idea but I've no idea who she likes :shrug:Click to expand...

I wonder if you can get vouchers for ticketmaster? That would be a cool present and she could pick! You may have to do some snooping, all the cool presents aren't 21st worthy. KNow what I mean? You could get bombay duck money boxes and significant things like that, but it's her 21st! 

Does she have a charm bracelet? 

You could get her a designer bag or something, we all like those? You know like a mid range one?


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm weaning,
> 
> If Lauren has 4 feeds a day - 1 at 8am, 11.30am 3pm and them 7pm - when would you first try a "meal" ??
> 
> Sounds like a riddle !
> 
> Hi all - hope everyone is peachy ccx
> 
> Haha! I seem to have weaned Cara differently from Bethany. I introduced porridge at breakfast time first, and she now has breakfast and lunch. Din dins will be in the next week or so :thumbup: I don't suppose it really matters that much :shrug:Click to expand...

Ash introduced breakfast first too so I was gonna suggest the morning one, gets her into good habits (you're most likely to skip brekko as a grown up i reckon) and it's a milk based meal so not too harsh for their first go. As it happened Erin was eating beans and scrambled egg in no time! She loooooved the food, but not so much now! Although she did eat lasagne last night. I did get her to look after but because Ash wasn't actually working we took her home last night as she had pre school today :sad2:


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> has anyone read the books written by Dave pelzer? a child called 'it'? i read that one a few years back and was fixed am now re-reading them, if anyone wants me to send them on i will do :) and i will make a list of other books that i will send on if anyone wants them x
> 
> Nope, never read anything by Dave Pelzer. I go through fazes of reading although I haven't had a reading faze for a long time now.Click to expand...
> 
> nor have i but definitely want to get back into it, it relaxes me sends me into a different world :)Click to expand...

I love reading! As I have said but throughout my late teens and early twenties I was like that would read on a fancy and then I must have read a good book cause I haven't been without one for years. I was murder when I was little had nightmares cause i'd find my Mum's Patricia Cornwell and all Ruth Rendell and all that. Crime and murder! Like a trainwreck. If your girls love reading - HIDE THE SCARY BOOKS!

I've got Adam on to the joys of reading. I just love the idea that one book can be perceived by so many different people and they will learn different things from it. AM-AZING.


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Morning all!
> 
> My friend and her little boy are coming round this morning so I won't be about much for chatting, I hope everyone has lovely Fridays :yipee:
> 
> :hugs:

Hope you have a lovely time with them. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Every day done at work is one more closer to mat leave!

:yipee: :yipee:

When does it start?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> My friend and her little boy are coming round this morning so I won't be about much for chatting, I hope everyone has lovely Fridays :yipee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks but it's rather mean for my Friday plans, my hairdressers STILL isn't answering :telephone: I wanted to go today to get my blue rinse done. And what's more irritating is when I then called the laboratory to book my GTT they said "fine, tomorrow morning 7.30am" so I only get to do crap horrible things like GTTs and not nice things like haircuts :sulk:
> 
> How was your run?Click to expand...

My run was scrumplicious thank you...the wind and rain had died down so my friend and I were able to bob along chatting for about 3 miles :thumbup: Nice and gentle so no achyness today :happydance: Lovely :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mother has ordered me to have a cutesy short haircut like I used to have :haha: She said I'll look like a pregnant pixie with my leggings and boots and bump :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Gorgepots,

Nice day here got me some :sex: last night, felt ok. Maybe I am moving forward - who knows, who even cares? Not me. 

I am freeee as a bird today and the weather looks like it has cleared for me to have a nice walk with my ipod and I want these damn lashes off now anyway :) so my own can grow back :sad2: that's not until 2.30 though so job hunting and working for my mum finishing this database it is. I may squeeze in some hardcore reading time too and maybe assess my knitting problems.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning all.*
> 
> Today is project highchair. I mentioned the other day that the one we were bought has bad reviews about babies getting stuck. Well Lyra got stuck, and she has 3 bruises on her legs from it :cry: so we definitely need a new one. I also feel like we should complain to mothercare, there are loads of reviews saying the same thing, surely its dangerous to sell something which injures the baby?*
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday.

On no Essie, poor Lyra, I'd definitely contact Mothercare about that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had knitting problems last night Jaynie, a miss-count put my wriggly stripes out, had to unravel a section :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Got'em!!! 4.30pm- Hairdressers!! :wohoo: :yipee:

Me too.....5.15pm!!!

:shock: We'll be having simultaneous haircuts!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> According to the internet I should have my hair short because I'm petite with a pixie face. But I might look like DH's ex then, who is also petite with a pixie face and has short hair :haha:

Hmm, the thing with longer hair is that you can do more with it...if you chop it all off, you can't :shrug: That said, you'd look lovely with a neat little crop :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Tickets to a gig?
> 
> Great idea but I've no idea who she likes :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if you can get vouchers for ticketmaster? That would be a cool present and she could pick! You may have to do some snooping, all the cool presents aren't 21st worthy. KNow what I mean? You could get bombay duck money boxes and significant things like that, but it's her 21st!
> 
> Does she have a charm bracelet?
> 
> You could get her a designer bag or something, we all like those? You know like a mid range one?Click to expand...

Oooooo, ticketmaster vouchers :-k Good one!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> My friend and her little boy are coming round this morning so I won't be about much for chatting, I hope everyone has lovely Fridays :yipee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time with them. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Fank you...waiting for them to arrive and Cara is :sleep:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I might be really daring and go for something like this...the brown version obviously

https://0.tqn.com/d/beauty/1/0/H/2/1/kimberly_wyatt_2.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> According to the internet I should have my hair short because I'm petite with a pixie face. But I might look like DH's ex then, who is also petite with a pixie face and has short hair :haha:
> 
> Hmm, the thing with longer hair is that you can do more with it...if you chop it all off, you can't :shrug: That said, you'd look lovely with a neat little crop :thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't do anything with my long hair except scrag it back all the time :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Every day done at work is one more closer to mat leave!
> 
> :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> When does it start?Click to expand...


Sometime in April, haven't completely decided yet. I just dont know what to do. 4-2 weeks before. I don't want to use too much leave up before hand but then I don't think I'll be up for working 2 weeks before. I just dunno what to do!!

Hails yes still going for the green and then pink accents.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I used to have a crop Kit and it was the one haircut where everyone said 'wow you look stunning' but I was 21 at the time :haha: My mum says it will still look ace and will plump my face up a bit while the GD diet is on whereas long hair makes me look skinnier. I'm feeling daring :devil:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Got'em!!! 4.30pm- Hairdressers!! :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Me too.....5.15pm!!!
> 
> :shock: We'll be having simultaneous haircuts!!!Click to expand...

What are you having done? Maintenance trim or a new look?


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's ticketmaster?


----------



## firstbaby25

Ticketmaster is a site where they sell tickets for all kinds of gigs - theatre and comedy and music. So you are guaranteed to find something you like on there I reckon! 

Jewellry is a good idea, but I always think dangerous if someone else and then another person does it too! HA! 

B - I just mean I need to assess my supplies so that when I start a new project I know what to buy and stuff. I just want a different patterns than the ones in this book, for now. I will still knit them, just not right now :) 

I am wearing an amazing christmas present. A long nightie, made from fleece. O So sexy! Maybe i'd feel better if I got dressed.

Just been mooching the album that Kayleigh set up! Fank you :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

I say go for it B! Your mind is already made up it seems and you will look lovely with it, nd you won't have the option to scrag it back :haha:

Sez I always think mat leave is a big decision and I know you want time with Elina (is this definite name) but really think about Crunch :haha: i'd do 4 weeks me just incase she's a week or so early. She may not be but they don't keep time, babies do they?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I say go for it B! Your mind is already made up it seems and you will look lovely with it, nd you won't have the option to scrag it back :haha:
> 
> Sez I always think mat leave is a big decision and I know you want time with Elina (is this definite name) but really think about Crunch :haha: i'd do 4 weeks me just incase she's a week or so early. She may not be but they don't keep time, babies do they?

I'm most tempted. 3 reasons to go for the crop:

1- DH and I are married and I'm pregnant with his child so he's not likely to divorce me if he doesn't like it:haha:

2- It's winter so I can wear hats if it's a disaster

3- My hair is growing mega quickly at the mo with preggo hormones so it will soon grow out if I don't like it :shrug:

AND I might love it and feel like a light and trendy mumsie and it will dry quickly after swimming!!

I agree about the ML, better to have it early rather than later!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Got'em!!! 4.30pm- Hairdressers!! :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Me too.....5.15pm!!!
> 
> :shock: We'll be having simultaneous haircuts!!!Click to expand...
> 
> What are you having done? Maintenance trim or a new look?Click to expand...

Just maintenance for moi :thumbup: No such daring behaviour :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

We can also see pics that's a good enough reason to make it on the list! Aha! I need to go get a pie for my lunch soon :) treating myself and then I will walk it off! DONE.

Now for reading and getting dressed and :coffee: and job hunts :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

B sounds like u really want to chop it like the picture. Go for it :thumbup: I could not bc my hair is really thick and curly I would look like an escaped mental patient. My only options are long or just below the shoulder.


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Ladies 

Hair is now nice and shiny ! Yipppeeeeee 

I think I will start my ml at 32 weeks next time lol !! I only planned on leaving at 34 weeks as I get 6 weeks holiday per year and my leave year runs from August.
So when I return to work in August I will have 12 weeks, they can add the last 6 weeks onto my ml or sell me the days. I am hoping for the leave xxx


----------



## Sarachka

The thing with taking my mat leave early is that it will mean going back earlier! I just have NO idea what to do.


----------



## Crunchie

Have you any holiday saved ? I would have took 2 weeks a/l then started my leave at 38 weeks if my leave year hadn't just started x


----------



## Sarachka

No my leave year starts in may so I'm right at the end of it. I have 10 days currently.


----------



## new mummy2010

anything to report Essie about the highchair

cant wait for piccy's Sarachka excited !!!

and also for B's haircut pic whit woooo


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> anything to report Essie about the highchair

this is the new one we bought:
https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC21931/z1_l.jpg

We tried it out in the store and it does lots of fancy things, but most importantly has a removable tray so no more hurt legs :thumbup:

We spoke to a member of staff about the other chair, they said we'd have to email/phone the complaints department directly. Think DH will do that over the weekend.


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:

So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> anything to report Essie about the highchair
> 
> this is the new one we bought:
> https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC21931/z1_l.jpg
> 
> We tried it out in the store and it does lots of fancy things, but most importantly has a removable tray so no more hurt legs :thumbup:
> 
> We spoke to a member of staff about the other chair, they said we'd have to email/phone the complaints department directly. Think DH will do that over the weekend.Click to expand...

Aww thats lovely and maybe DH will get some vouchers or something:thumbup:


B has a sexy new haircut:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar 

I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:

My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.


----------



## new mummy2010

:cloud9:


Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...

:cloud9:That sounds so nice and un-heard of now-a-days friends drift in and drift out depending on their own lifestyles etc , well thats what i find anyway thats why i terrorise you lot so much :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

:hugs: Hayley 
i totally understand ... rhyko was screamy for two weeks straight just before christmas and i was at my wits end. It ended up he was just over tired and needed more nap time during the day. He is so much better now with some good solid naps during the day. Maybe Nate is going through a growth spurt and needs some extra sleep?
Hope it gets better soon !


----------



## new mummy2010

I will back laters gaters as im preparing din dins i will return with my wine and see what you say about my maud arse son ;(


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Home from hairdresser's with short hair!!*

Once I've done LO's dinner I'll take some spaz shots of myself and post pics!:thumbup: DH has just come home and he loves it, so that's cool! I was a tad worried what he'd say but he thinks it looks very pretty and light. He said, "Oh tu es belle comme ca!" when he saw me :cloud9: Also got a couple of boy outfits:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Maybe luna i think his teeth play up stopping or inturrupting his daytime naps just lately maybe your right thankyou sweetness must reply and dash dinner calls


----------



## mummyApril

*look what lovely Kit and Cara sent for James *

*Thankyou again my love*
 



Attached Files:







IMG02682-20120106-1354.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG02697-20120106-1502.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG02704-20120106-1516.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG02706-20120106-1525.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it! 
got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :) 
im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol


----------



## Sarachka

There are two things that I like to do daily that I haven't done yet in 2012 :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Smoke and drink?


----------



## addie25

B can't wait to see your hair!!!

Sarah when did u want ur mat leave to start??


----------



## LunaLady

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/137219119866144553_PuyAmoJK_c.jpg

For sure someone needs to make these! B :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Outfits for Henry!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







035.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2









037.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









038.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2









039.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

Soooooo cute B.


----------



## HollyMonkey

New hair! Bear in mind it was almost to my boobs!! It feels so light now!
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-ginge-x

Good grief i'm frozen! Got a new bead for my bracelet today and will likely be one of the most expensive i buy! Its an..........EEYORE :happydance: Its gorgeous :D I nuvs it. 

On a ttc note, tested when I got back from town and although it looked to have a 2nd as it was drying it vanished so :bfn: but i'm around possible OV right now so will test at then end of the month I have 5 tests :D

Lovely outfits for henry B :D


----------



## LunaLady

Adorable hair, B! Looks very classy :cloud9:

LOVE the clothes you got Henry!! I am loving stripes on my little boy, too! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Lunes, that's with it tucked behind my ears but it can be forward and tousled too. I've just been playing with it making different styles :haha:

Those crochet dollies are great!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly has millions of stripes too, I am stripe woman!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Soooooo cute B.

Thanks, I couldn't resist them! I was really prejudiced when preggo with Holly that boy things were boring but I found NOTHING for Holly today, and saw loads for little man! Clearly it's all psychological!!


----------



## Sarachka

Watching one Born every minute again. Feel sorry for that chavvie guy who doesn't get to see his son be born bc his gf chose her mum to go into theatre with her.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Here girls, I look a bit goofy in this one, forgot to put my dentures in, but it shows the hair cut well:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarachka

Jesus Christ that was a TODDLER not a new born. 

Ok SERIOUSLY how do you avoid having a baby that big


----------



## HollyMonkey

No one has expressed the slightest bit of pity for me about having my GTT tomorrow morning :cry: I guess I'll just have to face it all alone and unloved then :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Jesus Christ that was a TODDLER not a new born.
> 
> Ok SERIOUSLY how do you avoid having a baby that big

So glad I don't have that programme!! :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you must be having your GTT soon too no? Or are they not routine in the UK? Everyone here has one at 24 weeks


----------



## Sarachka

They will only give them if you have risk factors I think.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cool for you! The risk factor in France is 'being pregnant' :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I forgt to mention this after my anomaly scan ...
I was waiting for the consultant and they took my blood pressure and it was raised. It's never been raised in my life. So she started twittering on about pre-eclampsia and how I need to produce a urine sample etc etc which got me in a real flap. Then they took it like 10 mins later and it was fine. It did put the fear in me though.


----------



## mummyApril

did no one see my big post :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie you asked about the name Elina. It's like 90% set. I'd be happy to decide on it now but he doesnt want to make a final decision so early.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I forgt to mention this after my anomaly scan ...
> I was waiting for the consultant and they took my blood pressure and it was raised. It's never been raised in my life. So she started twittering on about pre-eclampsia and how I need to produce a urine sample etc etc which got me in a real flap. Then they took it like 10 mins later and it was fine. It did put the fear in me though.

Third tri can get scary for things like that, things can go loopy then. I had high blood pressure in the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy and they sent me off for a blood test which came back fine but put the fear in me too! Plus they said they'd phone me if the results were bad, so you can imagine how my heart beat every time my mum or whoever phoned that day:dohh: Meanies! At least this time I know about the sugar, that was my big shock horror last time!


----------



## Sarachka

I seriously need to know what to do to avoid a 10 lb 10 oz baby


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie you asked about the name Elina. It's like 90% set. I'd be happy to decide on it now but he doesnt want to make a final decision so early.

The bottled spring water I drink is from a source called Elena, close to Elina, and reminds me of you when I drink it!


----------



## LunaLady

Yep, my BP was normal and suddenly high at 25ish weeks... I had major water retention too, though!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol

This one?!

Get your sister to join the turtles, we'll need to see lines!!!:happydance:

Holly has had to grow up with a wooden floor, she seems to have mastered not clonking her head tooooo much! At one point I looked into those crash helmet things for babies but decided I'd rather she learnt that floors and walls were hard the hard way!!

And I love Jame's suit, and I love James, I have a soft spot for him because he makes such funny faces :hugs: And I am totally wel jel of the ballet :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Yep, my BP was normal and suddenly high at 25ish weeks... I had major water retention too, though!

I had no swelling which was reassuring to me but the docs still sent me off due to high BP and said you can have PE without swelling. So far this pregnancy my BP's been really really low, all the better to shoot up massively high very soon :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> I seriously need to know what to do to avoid a 10 lb 10 oz baby

Go early! My five pounder slid right out in a few pushes! :haha:

Just kidding obviously! I wouldn't wish a premature baby on anyone!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol
> 
> This one?!
> 
> Get your sister to join the turtles, we'll need to see lines!!!:happydance:
> 
> Holly has had to grow up with a wooden floor, she seems to have mastered not clonking her head tooooo much! At one point I looked into those crash helmet things for babies but decided I'd rather she learnt that floors and walls were hard the hard way!!
> 
> And I love Jame's suit, and I love James, I have a soft spot for him because he makes such funny faces :hugs: And I am totally wel jel of the ballet :sulk:Click to expand...

oh no my sister couldnt join us shes far too anal! lol 
i was just worried about his poor head :( 
he is funny, im about to upload a photo of his face when he sees the sky remote :) i was going to go to the ballet but i have James so couldnt :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just checked my blood pressure!! Been at least a week! 101/64 so still well low for me. I'm more a 120/70 kind of girl normally. But better low than high!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Henry's head is massive, 95th percentile :shock: I hope I have hidden elastic fanny powers [-o&lt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to do my cycling :bike:


----------



## poas

Sarah esme was only 2oz under that and Harris was 9_8, and honestly I didn't find any difference both hurt like hell! Your body won't make a baby you can't eject


----------



## poas

esme is 67.5cm/27.4 inches long...that's off the scale!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol

Get your sister to text u pics and show us :haha: 

I love James' polar bear suit, he is so adorable. It's horrible when they hurt themselves :( Lyra keeps trying to sit up when she's lying down (tightening her muscles as if she's doing a sit up) but she hasn't quite figured that she needs to lay her head back down gently, rather than just slam it backwards :dohh: I've started laying things under her head to cushion the blow a bit.

Loved the pic on fb of Faye in her glasses, she looked so cute, they really suit her.


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> esme is 67.5cm/27.4 inches long...that's off the scale!

Omg - Lauren is 66cm now !!!

Sarah - my 5lbs 6oz baby came out doing the x factor sign so it was stiches galore for me - my friend with her 8lb 12 bubs - no probs ! 

Xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Outfits for Henry!:happydance:


:cloud9:bootiful i adore the stripey suit similer to the one you sent Nate yes?:shrug:love the hair to gorge:thumbup:



x-ginge-x said:


> Good grief i'm frozen! Got a new bead for my bracelet today and will likely be one of the most expensive i buy! Its an..........EEYORE :happydance: Its gorgeous :D I nuvs it.
> 
> On a ttc note, tested when I got back from town and although it looked to have a 2nd as it was drying it vanished so :bfn: but i'm around possible OV right now so will test at then end of the month I have 5 tests :D
> 
> Lovely outfits for henry B :D

Your time will come Ginge i have faith for the month of April just a dream i had a few weeks ago that involved you and a few babies:thumbup:



nobody seen my post either April only lunes replied :cry:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey ! 

I always reply to posts but sodding iPhone always chucks me off 

Who wants to buy me an iPad ?


----------



## new mummy2010

I think you should post your sisters wee sticks in secret April

Did you buy any paint Sarah??

Trinlin did you get the PO??

Kit your so kind that suit is gorgeous and james and miss c


----------



## mummyApril

James and his sky remote love and eating the girls turtles and Faye with her new glasses
 



Attached Files:







IMG02689-20120106-1403.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG02709-20120106-1838.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG02707-20120106-1602.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> James and his sky remote love and eating the girls turtles and Faye with her new glasses

April ! He is so scrrrruuuummmmmyyyy

Ohhhh and Faye looks gorgeous x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Henry's head is massive, 95th percentile :shock: I hope I have hidden elastic fanny powers [-o&lt;

you can have mine as i didnt get to use my powers lol


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol
> 
> Get your sister to text u pics and show us :haha:
> 
> I love James' polar bear suit, he is so adorable. It's horrible when they hurt themselves :( Lyra keeps trying to sit up when she's lying down (tightening her muscles as if she's doing a sit up) but she hasn't quite figured that she needs to lay her head back down gently, rather than just slam it backwards :dohh: I've started laying things under her head to cushion the blow a bit.
> 
> Loved the pic on fb of Faye in her glasses, she looked so cute, they really suit her.Click to expand...

ah poor Lyra, James lifts his head all the time but not when hes lying down, he just constantly rolls onto his front which he hates lol, what was the high chair that gave Lyra bruises i wish to avoid that one! hope shes ok :hugs:

if she sends me a picture dont tell her i showed you lol! 
and thankyou Faye loves them and looks so sophisticated bless her x


----------



## Crunchie

Hair looking gorge supermunkiepants ! Wish I was that brave .... My hair is still long


----------



## new mummy2010

April he looks totesgorgeballs teehe!!

And i also think Faye is stunning with her glasses they really suit her ;)


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Outfits for Henry!:happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:bootiful i adore the stripey suit similer to the one you sent Nate yes?:shrug:love the hair to gorge:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Good grief i'm frozen! Got a new bead for my bracelet today and will likely be one of the most expensive i buy! Its an..........EEYORE :happydance: Its gorgeous :D I nuvs it.
> 
> On a ttc note, tested when I got back from town and although it looked to have a 2nd as it was drying it vanished so :bfn: but i'm around possible OV right now so will test at then end of the month I have 5 tests :D
> 
> Lovely outfits for henry B :DClick to expand...
> 
> Your time will come Ginge i have faith for the month of April just a dream i had a few weeks ago that involved you and a few babies:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> nobody seen my post either April only lunes replied :cry:Click to expand...

im going to catch up after dinner so i will reply then! :) x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hey !
> 
> I always reply to posts but sodding iPhone always chucks me off
> 
> Who wants to buy me an iPad ?

i do! its in the rule book isnt it Molly?


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James and his sky remote love and eating the girls turtles and Faye with her new glasses
> 
> April ! He is so scrrrruuuummmmmyyyy
> 
> Ohhhh and Faye looks gorgeous xClick to expand...

thankyou lovey, hows little Lauren?


----------



## Crunchie

I feel rubbish, 

The gp has took me off my medication for the underactive thyroid - as it was diagnosed in pregnancy they want to investigate - 6 weeks no Meds then testing 

I just feel SO tired !


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!

Good luck with the job application..if it's for you it will not go by you :thumbup:
Cara has unhappy days too Hayley but then she seems to snap out of it and return to her happy self. The problem is, the happy days go very quickly but the unhappy days are sooooooo long so sadly they tend to stick in your mind more. I'm sure your most beautiful boy is just having a moment and will be back on top form soon enough :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Morning all!
> 
> My friend and her little boy are coming round this morning so I won't be about much for chatting, I hope everyone has lovely Fridays :yipee:
> 
> :hugs:

oooh did you have a good day?


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!

Sorry I missed this Hayley, damn phone makes me miss so many posts. I'm sorry Nate has been screamy, it can be so stressful to listen to the screams all day when you're all alone :hugs: Sometimes I have to just leave Lyra for a minute to regain my composure before I pick her up and comfort her again. It makes me snappy with DH too, and I feel so bad for it, but I think we all lose our patience some times.

I hope that you figure out what's up with Mr Nate. Could it be tummy ache? Or maybe teeth as you say. Hope his grumps go away soon :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James and his sky remote love and eating the girls turtles and Faye with her new glasses
> 
> April ! He is so scrrrruuuummmmmyyyy
> 
> Ohhhh and Faye looks gorgeous xClick to expand...
> 
> thankyou lovey, hows little Lauren?Click to expand...

She is good thank you ! She seems to be learning so much now .... It amazes me everyday ! Xx


----------



## new mummy2010

MY POST AGAIN .....IN CASE ANYONE HAS AN INPUT


IM FEELING VERY UN-NUV'D:cry:






new mummy2010 said:


> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> My friend and her little boy are coming round this morning so I won't be about much for chatting, I hope everyone has lovely Fridays :yipee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks but it's rather mean for my Friday plans, my hairdressers STILL isn't answering :telephone: I wanted to go today to get my blue rinse done. And what's more irritating is when I then called the laboratory to book my GTT they said "fine, tomorrow morning 7.30am" so I only get to do crap horrible things like GTTs and not nice things like haircuts :sulk:
> 
> How was your run?Click to expand...

is this where you have to drink that horrible drink? x


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...

It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all :howdy:
> 
> Busy busy day today. Patients this morning, then quick coffee with my friend then antenatal on a farm that I hope I can find this afternoon :wacko:
> 
> Nearly 11 and I haven't been able to eat anything yet...had a fresh juice with tons of ginger tho so I hope that settles the ms
> 
> Hopefully I can do a quick catch up before my 11 o'clock arrives

sorry youre still suffering from ms, i had this with Angel, you will find it such a relief to eat after you have her, you wont feel sick! :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Hayley 

On Christmas day and boxing day - Lauren cried constantly from 8am to 8pm only stoping when eating - by the end of boxing day I was ready to pull my hair out.... Hugs my darling xxx


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Hayley when can i move in!? i love your house and wallpapers! question whats that little play mat thing that has what looks like a weighing machine on it? does that spin? haha x
> 
> 
> Haha:haha:yep it sure does April it's called a spin and explore by lamaze:thumbup:, although Nte is'nt that keen on it yet as he doesnt actually have the strength to spinround :haha:Glad James enjoyed his ruskie bottle:thumbup:
> 
> oh i will look that up! i reckon James will love it!Click to expand...


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> has anyone read the books written by Dave pelzer? a child called 'it'? i read that one a few years back and was fixed am now re-reading them, if anyone wants me to send them on i will do :) and i will make a list of other books that i will send on if anyone wants them x
> 
> Nope, never read anything by Dave Pelzer. I go through fazes of reading although I haven't had a reading faze for a long time now.Click to expand...
> 
> nor have i but definitely want to get back into it, it relaxes me sends me into a different world :)Click to expand...
> 
> I love reading! As I have said but throughout my late teens and early twenties I was like that would read on a fancy and then I must have read a good book cause I haven't been without one for years. I was murder when I was little had nightmares cause i'd find my Mum's Patricia Cornwell and all Ruth Rendell and all that. Crime and murder! Like a trainwreck. If your girls love reading - HIDE THE SCARY BOOKS!
> 
> I've got Adam on to the joys of reading. I just love the idea that one book can be perceived by so many different people and they will learn different things from it. AM-AZING.Click to expand...

i wouldnt read scary books, but if i have any around im lucky as angel only reads about animals fairies and ballerinas lol


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!
> 
> Good luck with the job application..if it's for you it will not go by you :thumbup:
> Cara has unhappy days too Hayley but then she seems to snap out of it and return to her happy self. The problem is, the happy days go very quickly but the unhappy days are sooooooo long so sadly they tend to stick in your mind more. I'm sure your most beautiful boy is just having a moment and will be back on top form soon enough :hugs:Click to expand...




Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!
> 
> Sorry I missed this Hayley, damn phone makes me miss so many posts. I'm sorry Nate has been screamy, it can be so stressful to listen to the screams all day when you're all alone :hugs: Sometimes I have to just leave Lyra for a minute to regain my composure before I pick her up and comfort her again. It makes me snappy with DH too, and I feel so bad for it, but I think we all lose our patience some times.
> 
> I hope that you figure out what's up with Mr Nate. Could it be tummy ache? Or maybe teeth as you say. Hope his grumps go away soon :hugs:Click to expand...




Crunchie said:


> Hey Hayley
> 
> On Christmas day and boxing day - Lauren cried constantly from 8am to 8pm only stoping when eating - by the end of boxing day I was ready to pull my hair out.... Hugs my darling xxx

:cloud9::cloud9:Yay you all nuv me again........that's totally it i am so not used to being alone and if faced with a crying screaming child/baby it has been in the past at work ie.their not mine and you have to have the patience more obviously .........today i have been in tears :cry: twicw today and i just feel friends and you ladies are all doing a far better job at coping with it all sometimes i think im to selfish by far and totally not cut out to be a mummy:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> According to the internet I should have my hair short because I'm petite with a pixie face. But I might look like DH's ex then, who is also petite with a pixie face and has short hair :haha:
> 
> Hmm, the thing with longer hair is that you can do more with it...if you chop it all off, you can't :shrug: That said, you'd look lovely with a neat little crop :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do anything with my long hair except scrag it back all the time :shrug:Click to expand...

my hair is ALWAYS up but when i go out i put it down, i cant do housework or look after children with it down its sooooo irritating but i dont suit short hair at all


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol

Awwww, love James in his fluffyness :cloud9:

Oooo, exciting about your sis....do you think POASA by proxy is a condition? :winkwink:

Ballet in London? :cloud9: Lucky girls!

Hmm, I have hard flooring in our main livingroom too...it's just as well Cara is rubbish at rolling over eh? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Good grief i'm frozen! Got a new bead for my bracelet today and will likely be one of the most expensive i buy! Its an..........EEYORE :happydance: Its gorgeous :D I nuvs it.
> 
> On a ttc note, tested when I got back from town and although it looked to have a 2nd as it was drying it vanished so :bfn: but i'm around possible OV right now so will test at then end of the month I have 5 tests :D
> 
> Lovely outfits for henry B :D

Obviously we need a pic of Eyore :)

Good luck for the end of the month :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Hayley, 

I know I am sometimes guilty of not expressing how difficult being a mum is at times ! 
I think lots of women are the same, they keep it all bottled up ! 
You are doing brilliantly and both of your boys are very lucky to have you as their mummy xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> anything to report Essie about the highchair
> 
> this is the new one we bought:
> https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC21931/z1_l.jpg
> 
> We tried it out in the store and it does lots of fancy things, but most importantly has a removable tray so no more hurt legs :thumbup:
> 
> We spoke to a member of staff about the other chair, they said we'd have to email/phone the complaints department directly. Think DH will do that over the weekend.Click to expand...

ooooh i saw this one i love it :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:

ah thats lovely Kit :)


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Watching one Born every minute again. Feel sorry for that chavvie guy who doesn't get to see his son be born bc his gf chose her mum to go into theatre with her.

I felt a bit sorry for him at first then he became an immature arse kicking things and hitting his head off the wall and stuff. Mature enough for a screaming baby? Oooo, that was harsh of me eh?


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!

oooh wine, i wish i could have a glass :( you enjoy hun and have one for me! 
i agree with Luna maybe its a growth spurt i think thats what James is growing through as well as teething, but i also think Christmas holidays took big part in messing up his routine :/ 
im sorry its hard for you at the moment lovey you know im always here to rant at :) x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...

im still friends with someone who had her daughter 4 days apart from my mum but we dont see each other anymore drifted apart but still friends on fb :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> No one has expressed the slightest bit of pity for me about having my GTT tomorrow morning :cry: I guess I'll just have to face it all alone and unloved then :cry:

Awwww, sorry about your GTT tomorrow but I think we are all totally in awe of your knowledge, interpretation of things and ability to deal with whatever GD throws at you that we kind of aren't worried. That may sound bad but I don't mean it to..it's just that you've got everything under control :thumbup: You da' man! :coolio:

Also, I nuv your fab new hair and your beauteous new boy clothes :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> New hair! Bear in mind it was almost to my boobs!! It feels so light now!

its a perfect cut for you


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Henry's head is massive, 95th percentile :shock: I hope I have hidden elastic fanny powers [-o&lt;

It's fine....with your second, you just do a big hard sneeze and the baby flies out.....well that's what I heard :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol
> 
> Get your sister to text u pics and show us :haha:
> 
> I love James' polar bear suit, he is so adorable. It's horrible when they hurt themselves :( Lyra keeps trying to sit up when she's lying down (tightening her muscles as if she's doing a sit up) but she hasn't quite figured that she needs to lay her head back down gently, rather than just slam it backwards :dohh: I've started laying things under her head to cushion the blow a bit.
> 
> Loved the pic on fb of Faye in her glasses, she looked so cute, they really suit her.Click to expand...

Cara is doing the sit up thing too Essie! I think it's just the fact that they are realising their little bodies have strength now..I can't believe how strong Cara is now!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol
> 
> Get your sister to text u pics and show us :haha:
> 
> I love James' polar bear suit, he is so adorable. It's horrible when they hurt themselves :( Lyra keeps trying to sit up when she's lying down (tightening her muscles as if she's doing a sit up) but she hasn't quite figured that she needs to lay her head back down gently, rather than just slam it backwards :dohh: I've started laying things under her head to cushion the blow a bit.
> 
> Loved the pic on fb of Faye in her glasses, she looked so cute, they really suit her.Click to expand...
> 
> Cara is doing the sit up thing too Essie! I think it's just the fact that they are realising their little bodies have strength now..I can't believe how strong Cara is now!Click to expand...

Lauren is doing this also ... I have to lay a pillow under her head as she always comes crashing down :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> James and his sky remote love and eating the girls turtles and Faye with her new glasses

:haha: His faces are the funniest! Love him :cloud9: Faye looks brilliant! You probably already told her that LOADS of stars wear glasses like this as a fashion statement and they don't rock them like she does! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> April he looks totesgorgeballs teehe!!
> 
> And i also think Faye is stunning with her glasses they really suit her ;)

thanks hun :) love the new word totesgorgeballs haha


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James and his sky remote love and eating the girls turtles and Faye with her new glasses
> 
> April ! He is so scrrrruuuummmmmyyyy
> 
> Ohhhh and Faye looks gorgeous xClick to expand...
> 
> thankyou lovey, hows little Lauren?Click to expand...
> 
> She is good thank you ! She seems to be learning so much now .... It amazes me everyday ! XxClick to expand...

i know they do dont they, i love this age!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...

must be a vicky thing :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!
> 
> oooh wine, i wish i could have a glass :( you enjoy hun and have one for me!
> i agree with Luna maybe its a growth spurt i think thats what James is growing through as well as teething, but i also think Christmas holidays took big part in messing up his routine :/
> im sorry its hard for you at the moment lovey you know im always here to rant at :) xClick to expand...

Ohh i will hopefully it is a growth spurt combined with teething i think my ambers where fakes as they are doing bugger all now:growlmad:.....i know your always a bbm away chick thank you:flower:



kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol
> 
> Get your sister to text u pics and show us :haha:
> 
> I love James' polar bear suit, he is so adorable. It's horrible when they hurt themselves :( Lyra keeps trying to sit up when she's lying down (tightening her muscles as if she's doing a sit up) but she hasn't quite figured that she needs to lay her head back down gently, rather than just slam it backwards :dohh: I've started laying things under her head to cushion the blow a bit.
> 
> Loved the pic on fb of Faye in her glasses, she looked so cute, they really suit her.Click to expand...
> 
> Cara is doing the sit up thing too Essie! I think it's just the fact that they are realising their little bodies have strength now..I can't believe how strong Cara is now!Click to expand...

Nathanial as of the beginning of the week has been found upside down or on his tummy in his cot on waking :shrug:, even in his sleeping bag he is like a wiggly worm 


Thanks ladies for your pick me up replys i know its not easy for any of us but sometimes i feel im lacking in something that you guys have and i dont:shrug:, im probably just been sensitive:dohh:i just want a happy baby who cries when he has a pain or needs me not constantly screaming/sqquealing at me:cry:


Bethany we have that ggd test if like Sez said they think there are risk factors on your regular checkups, i have sai it before and will say it again your health service over there is fantastic:thumbup:

I still have the lovely book addie sent me would anyone like it :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...


but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!
> 
> Good luck with the job application..if it's for you it will not go by you :thumbup:
> Cara has unhappy days too Hayley but then she seems to snap out of it and return to her happy self. The problem is, the happy days go very quickly but the unhappy days are sooooooo long so sadly they tend to stick in your mind more. I'm sure your most beautiful boy is just having a moment and will be back on top form soon enough :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed this Hayley, damn phone makes me miss so many posts. I'm sorry Nate has been screamy, it can be so stressful to listen to the screams all day when you're all alone :hugs: Sometimes I have to just leave Lyra for a minute to regain my composure before I pick her up and comfort her again. It makes me snappy with DH too, and I feel so bad for it, but I think we all lose our patience some times.
> 
> I hope that you figure out what's up with Mr Nate. Could it be tummy ache? Or maybe teeth as you say. Hope his grumps go away soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hayley
> 
> On Christmas day and boxing day - Lauren cried constantly from 8am to 8pm only stoping when eating - by the end of boxing day I was ready to pull my hair out.... Hugs my darling xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:Yay you all nuv me again........that's totally it i am so not used to being alone and if faced with a crying screaming child/baby it has been in the past at work ie.their not mine and you have to have the patience more obviously .........today i have been in tears :cry: twicw today and i just feel friends and you ladies are all doing a far better job at coping with it all sometimes i think im to selfish by far and totally not cut out to be a mummy:cry:Click to expand...

oi missy! dnt yu think that youre a fab mummy! just ask Reece and Nate and theyll tell you so


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> :cloud9::cloud9:Yay you all nuv me again........that's totally it i am so not used to being alone and if faced with a crying screaming child/baby it has been in the past at work ie.their not mine and you have to have the patience more obviously .........today i have been in tears :cry: twicw today and i just feel friends and you ladies are all doing a far better job at coping with it all sometimes i think im to selfish by far and totally not cut out to be a mummy:cry:

Hayles..if I had a quid for every time I've thought the same thing as you (everybody must be doing a better job than me at being a mum) I'd definitely not need to go back to work! :haha: You are doing a splendid job and never underestimate how challenging it actually is to be a full time parent. I've moaned many times (as you know) on here when Cara has been screamy/grizzly/won't sleep etc etc so believe me, you're not alone. Oh, and those friends of yours who's babies have rainbows shining out of their butts....they're lying! :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

well i will love you all very much and leave you to watch law'n 'order uk night girls and bebes x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol
> 
> Awwww, love James in his fluffyness :cloud9:
> 
> Oooo, exciting about your sis....do you think POASA by proxy is a condition? :winkwink:
> 
> Ballet in London? :cloud9: Lucky girls!
> 
> Hmm, I have hard flooring in our main livingroom too...it's just as well Cara is rubbish at rolling over eh? :haha:Click to expand...

yes they are lucky girls i wish i had an auntie Victoria lol! 
i definitely think it is a turtle condition lol! my sister (younger) wont use all her 30 strips this month :shrug: i find that unusual :haha:
thankyou again for the suit i nuv it tons!
Cara is a pro in her chavaroo though :)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I feel rubbish,
> 
> The gp has took me off my medication for the underactive thyroid - as it was diagnosed in pregnancy they want to investigate - 6 weeks no Meds then testing
> 
> I just feel SO tired !

Oh poop :nope: I hope it's not a long 6 weeks :hugs:

LOVE LOVE LOVE your new avatar :cloud9: How did we make such beautiful babies eh?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Watching one Born every minute again. Feel sorry for that chavvie guy who doesn't get to see his son be born bc his gf chose her mum to go into theatre with her.
> 
> I felt a bit sorry for him at first then he became an immature arse kicking things and hitting his head off the wall and stuff. Mature enough for a screaming baby? Oooo, that was harsh of me eh?Click to expand...

not at all i turned around to Jay and said i bet they are not together now, he just wouldnt of been able to cope!


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks Kit and April i think im just down again after the excitement of the move and christmas and being with lee 24/7 to BANG home alone all day and 3-4nights a week ;(

I know they lie Kit no child is perfect surelly i know mine are'nt

oh well dont want to dwell see you in the morrow ladies xx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James and his sky remote love and eating the girls turtles and Faye with her new glasses
> 
> :haha: His faces are the funniest! Love him :cloud9: Faye looks brilliant! You probably already told her that LOADS of stars wear glasses like this as a fashion statement and they don't rock them like she does! :thumbup:Click to expand...

shed love that she wants to be a fashion designer, and you definitely need snazzy glasses for that haha


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...

of course you do you have me we were only a 4 days apart even if in different hospitals lol


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I feel rubbish,
> 
> The gp has took me off my medication for the underactive thyroid - as it was diagnosed in pregnancy they want to investigate - 6 weeks no Meds then testing
> 
> I just feel SO tired !
> 
> Oh poop :nope: I hope it's not a long 6 weeks :hugs:
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE your new avatar :cloud9: How did we make such beautiful babies eh?Click to expand...

poas addicts = beautiful babies.....who knew :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> well i will love you all very much and leave you to watch law'n 'order uk night girls and bebes x

g'night lovely :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> of course you do you have me we were only a 4 days apart even if in different hospitals lolClick to expand...

can I call you Ruth ? lol :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just did my cycling then pumped up my exercise ball and did my breathing and relaxation session I used to do when pregnant with Holly, to the same mellow Moby tune I listened to with her too! Completely zoned now :cloud9: so off to bed in a mo. And bloods really low so I must be mega chillaxed. Maybe the weight of my hair was hampering my insulin production :haha: Just got to prepare my knitting to take with me tomorrow!

_But before I go:_

Hayley you naughty monkey doubting your mummy powers! You just have what's called a teething baby to look after, they all have bad patches and it's not a reflection on you. They just do screamy screamy sometimes, like hedgehogs roll in balls and flamingoes stand on one leg. Still, I hope he has a quiet patch soon so you can hear yourself think and feel happier :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

April, the glasses really suit Faye :thumbup: She looks like Amber now, my little niece you met! She's worn glasses since she was a toddler almost!

Goodnight all, sleep tight :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> of course you do you have me we were only a 4 days apart even if in different hospitals lolClick to expand...
> 
> can I call you Ruth ? lol :haha:Click to expand...

yeah sure why not :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Just did my cycling then pumped up my exercise ball and did my breathing and relaxation session I used to do when pregnant with Holly, to the same mellow Moby tune I listened to with her too! Completely zoned now :cloud9: so off to bed in a mo. And bloods really low so I must be mega chillaxed. Maybe the weight of my hair was hampering my insulin production :haha: Just got to prepare my knitting to take with me tomorrow!
> 
> _But before I go:_
> 
> Hayley you naughty monkey doubting your mummy powers! You just have what's called a teething baby to look after, they all have bad patches and it's not a reflection on you. They just do screamy screamy sometimes, like hedgehogs roll in balls and flamingoes stand on one leg. Still, I hope he has a quiet patch soon so you can hear yourself think and feel happier :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> April, the glasses really suit Faye :thumbup: She looks like Amber now, my little niece you met! She's worn glasses since she was a toddler almost!
> 
> Goodnight all, sleep tight :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:

il tell Faye that Amber wears them also shell be well happy as thats her bestfriend you know? :)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...

It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm resisting an urge to dress up my orangutang in my new boy clothes :fool:

night night xxxx


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol
> 
> Get your sister to text u pics and show us :haha:
> 
> I love James' polar bear suit, he is so adorable. It's horrible when they hurt themselves :( Lyra keeps trying to sit up when she's lying down (tightening her muscles as if she's doing a sit up) but she hasn't quite figured that she needs to lay her head back down gently, rather than just slam it backwards :dohh: I've started laying things under her head to cushion the blow a bit.
> 
> Loved the pic on fb of Faye in her glasses, she looked so cute, they really suit her.Click to expand...
> 
> ah poor Lyra, James lifts his head all the time but not when hes lying down, he just constantly rolls onto his front which he hates lol, what was the high chair that gave Lyra bruises i wish to avoid that one! hope shes ok :hugs:
> 
> if she sends me a picture dont tell her i showed you lol!
> and thankyou Faye loves them and looks so sophisticated bless her xClick to expand...

It's the mothercare my jungle family One, although I think they've replaced it with the "barcelona" highchair now. Definitely one to avoid!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Watching one Born every minute again. Feel sorry for that chavvie guy who doesn't get to see his son be born bc his gf chose her mum to go into theatre with her.
> 
> I felt a bit sorry for him at first then he became an immature arse kicking things and hitting his head off the wall and stuff. Mature enough for a screaming baby? Oooo, that was harsh of me eh?Click to expand...
> 
> not at all i turned around to Jay and said i bet they are not together now, he just wouldnt of been able to cope!Click to expand...

I don't think I could cope with him!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...

my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:

I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm resisting an urge to dress up my orangutang in my new boy clothes :fool:
> 
> night night xxxx

Oh please do !!! 

night night :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Hayley, good night Munkie, good night orangutan dressed in baby boy's clothes :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Watching one Born every minute again. Feel sorry for that chavvie guy who doesn't get to see his son be born bc his gf chose her mum to go into theatre with her.
> 
> I felt a bit sorry for him at first then he became an immature arse kicking things and hitting his head off the wall and stuff. Mature enough for a screaming baby? Oooo, that was harsh of me eh?Click to expand...
> 
> not at all i turned around to Jay and said i bet they are not together now, he just wouldnt of been able to cope!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I could cope with him!Click to expand...

it would drive me insane!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Ruth ...

I just seen the high chair you want to get on mothercares website on sale xx


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...

its funny the girl opposite me in hospital was actually my old bestfriend from school, i found out she was pregnant when we both went for 6 week scans! and then she got wheeled in when James was 3 days old! but she only stayed for 6 hours :(


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...

That was mean of them although I have to say that at 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6am, I didn't love other baby's screaming and would have chewed anyone's leg off for a room of my own!


----------



## mummyApril

night night B x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Hey Ruth ...
> 
> I just seen the high chair you want to get on mothercares website on sale xx

what ruth? haha


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny the girl opposite me in hospital was actually my old bestfriend from school, i found out she was pregnant when we both went for 6 week scans! and then she got wheeled in when James was 3 days old! but she only stayed for 6 hours :(Click to expand...


NO WAY ! I also met a friend from school in the lunch line when I first went in... her bubs had stopped growing at 33 weeks and they argued for 3 days before doing a C Section. We had private rooms opp each other ....had not seen her in 10 Years lol


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hey Ruth ...
> 
> I just seen the high chair you want to get on mothercares website on sale xx

Haha! I'm on it although I don't think they will beat "Back in action" overall for the seat, baby pack and table top.....I will check again though :thumbup:

Cheers Crunchster :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ruth ...
> 
> I just seen the high chair you want to get on mothercares website on sale xx
> 
> what ruth? hahaClick to expand...

depends do you both want a stokke highchair ?:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny the girl opposite me in hospital was actually my old bestfriend from school, i found out she was pregnant when we both went for 6 week scans! and then she got wheeled in when James was 3 days old! but she only stayed for 6 hours :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO WAY ! I also met a friend from school in the lunch line when I first went in... her bubs had stopped growing at 33 weeks and they argued for 3 days before doing a C Section. We had private rooms opp each other ....had not seen her in 10 Years lolClick to expand...

how strange is it when that happens!?


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ruth ...
> 
> I just seen the high chair you want to get on mothercares website on sale xx
> 
> Haha! I'm on it although I don't think they will beat "Back in action" overall for the seat, baby pack and table top.....I will check again though :thumbup:
> 
> Cheers Crunchster :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh blimey I thought it was a stokke one :wacko: sorry love ...my brain is rubbish


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny the girl opposite me in hospital was actually my old bestfriend from school, i found out she was pregnant when we both went for 6 week scans! and then she got wheeled in when James was 3 days old! but she only stayed for 6 hours :(Click to expand...

Isn't it funny when these things happen! I hope one day, somehow, I get to meet all of you lovelies. You will never know the impact you've had on my life.....really :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ruth ...
> 
> I just seen the high chair you want to get on mothercares website on sale xx
> 
> what ruth? hahaClick to expand...
> 
> depends do you both want a stokke highchair ?:thumbup:Click to expand...

i dont know i havent seen this one lol


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ruth ...
> 
> I just seen the high chair you want to get on mothercares website on sale xx
> 
> Haha! I'm on it although I don't think they will beat "Back in action" overall for the seat, baby pack and table top.....I will check again though :thumbup:
> 
> Cheers Crunchster :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh blimey I thought it was a stokke one :wacko: sorry love ...my brain is rubbishClick to expand...

It IS a Stokke one :thumbup: I've confused you but I'm confused as to how I confused you :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny the girl opposite me in hospital was actually my old bestfriend from school, i found out she was pregnant when we both went for 6 week scans! and then she got wheeled in when James was 3 days old! but she only stayed for 6 hours :(Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it funny when these things happen! I hope one day, somehow, I get to meet all of you lovelies. You will never know the impact you've had on my life.....really :hugs:Click to expand...

I speak of you all so freely everyday, DH knows you all and its like I see you all almost everyday :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ruth ...
> 
> I just seen the high chair you want to get on mothercares website on sale xx
> 
> Haha! I'm on it although I don't think they will beat "Back in action" overall for the seat, baby pack and table top.....I will check again though :thumbup:
> 
> Cheers Crunchster :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh blimey I thought it was a stokke one :wacko: sorry love ...my brain is rubbishClick to expand...
> 
> It IS a Stokke one :thumbup: I've confused you but I'm confused as to how I confused you :haha:Click to expand...

I blame NO MEDS :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I speak of you all so freely everyday, DH knows you all and its like I see you all almost everyday :hugs:

SNAP! When my statement starts "my friend said...." OH interrupts and says "real or virtual?" I think I'm going to say "virtually real!" from now on :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny the girl opposite me in hospital was actually my old bestfriend from school, i found out she was pregnant when we both went for 6 week scans! and then she got wheeled in when James was 3 days old! but she only stayed for 6 hours :(Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it funny when these things happen! I hope one day, somehow, I get to meet all of you lovelies. You will never know the impact you've had on my life.....really :hugs:Click to expand...

if i win the lottery (which i will) well all meet but we have to decide which country to go to lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny the girl opposite me in hospital was actually my old bestfriend from school, i found out she was pregnant when we both went for 6 week scans! and then she got wheeled in when James was 3 days old! but she only stayed for 6 hours :(Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it funny when these things happen! I hope one day, somehow, I get to meet all of you lovelies. You will never know the impact you've had on my life.....really :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I speak of you all so freely everyday, DH knows you all and its like I see you all almost everyday :hugs:Click to expand...

same here, i think Jay is a little jealous of how much support i have :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

April...I vote for......SCOTLAND!!!! :haha: Bring your winter woollies even if it's July!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April...I vote for......SCOTLAND!!!! :haha: Bring your winter woollies even if it's July!

hmm not south africa? lol


----------



## mummyApril

right lovelies im off to bed night night x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April...I vote for......SCOTLAND!!!! :haha: Bring your winter woollies even if it's July!
> 
> hmm not south africa? lolClick to expand...

Ooooo, true, SA is fa-buh-less!! I'm sure Trin would be on board :thumbup: We'd need to meet at Trin's, go to Capetown and then go shark diving (addie could stay on the boat and sunbathe :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

Good night April, sleep well m'love :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

before i go this is funny :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGaQ7Kfg9Us

out of brother bear


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Outfits for Henry!:happydance:




Sarachka said:


> I forgt to mention this after my anomaly scan ...
> I was waiting for the consultant and they took my blood pressure and it was raised. It's never been raised in my life. So she started twittering on about pre-eclampsia and how I need to produce a urine sample etc etc which got me in a real flap. Then they took it like 10 mins later and it was fine. It did put the fear in me though.

OMG doctors really know how to scare people!! 



Sarachka said:


> I seriously need to know what to do to avoid a 10 lb 10 oz baby

I will have 10-12 pounds in me if each baby is 5-6 pounds which I hope my grils are!! I have not thought what it would feel like to push them both out if that is the way we go!!



HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have got about 5 minutes sit down will catch up after my sister has gone, shes coming to get the girls to take the to a ballet in London, well jel! They are going to love it!
> got my monthly bang on midnight i swear my bodies freaky im never late bang on the day each month, my older sister has asked me if i have any hpt left! i so hope she is! otherwise i dont think she will ever have any! dont tell her i told you! sshh
> Jaynie i will happily send the books on they are all in 1 book so as soon as iv read it i will send :) and then you can do whatever you wish after, i will write a list of the others tonight.
> It was lovely picking the girls up from school today the weather was gorgeous! James wore his polar bear outfit from lovely Kit :)
> im definitely going to buy carpet for the living room, James had rolled onto his front on his mat and when he went to roll back he whacked his head and cried :( now im worry wort mummy but he seems content in his chavaroo at the moment.
> i think i have loads more to say but i wont bore you until later... lol
> 
> This one?!
> 
> Get your sister to join the turtles, we'll need to see lines!!!:happydance:
> 
> Holly has had to grow up with a wooden floor, she seems to have mastered not clonking her head tooooo much! At one point I looked into those crash helmet things for babies but decided I'd rather she learnt that floors and walls were hard the hard way!!
> 
> And I love Jame's suit, and I love James, I have a soft spot for him because he makes such funny faces :hugs: And I am totally wel jel of the ballet :sulk:Click to expand...


We will need pictures of that test!! Yes carpet is a good idea, we have carpet it the living room and I really wanted to put wood down like the rest of the downstairs but it makes me nervous for when the roll and start to walk. I am sure he is fine, kids are tough!!


Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!
> 
> Sorry I missed this Hayley, damn phone makes me miss so many posts. I'm sorry Nate has been screamy, it can be so stressful to listen to the screams all day when you're all alone :hugs: Sometimes I have to just leave Lyra for a minute to regain my composure before I pick her up and comfort her again. It makes me snappy with DH too, and I feel so bad for it, but I think we all lose our patience some times.
> 
> I hope that you figure out what's up with Mr Nate. Could it be tummy ache? Or maybe teeth as you say. Hope his grumps go away soon :hugs:Click to expand...


I think maybe teeth?? I understand loosing your patience. Everyone does, its perfectly normal. Maybe try and plan some time for you to try and have a balance. Maybe a massage. Nothing is more relaxing than a massage!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: You are an amazing mother just remember that.


----------



## Crunchie

it keeeeeeeeeppppppppppppsssssssssss chucking me off !!!! 

night ladies ...luv ya


----------



## addie25

B I loveeeeeeeeee your hair you look beautiful!!


----------



## addie25

I had a very long day. I can no longer have long days. My body is not up for it. An hour car ride, an hour wait in the store then designed the closet then another hour wait for them to get everything together, then an hour drive home. 2 much. And now DH and I are going to dinner at 7:30 with my friend and her bf and I really want to call and say we can't come buttt I already did that to them a couple weeks ago bc my body was 2 tired to have company. It's just DH doesn't know her bf, and I really don't know him so its going to be one of those dinners where you have to try and find something to say bc u don't know the person and I am 2 tired. I will lay down another hour, shower, and hope I can make it through dinner.

So I had a panic moment be4 (I know your are thinking who Addie she never panics :haha:) I thought for a second I heard the girl wrong when she called to tell me the gender of the babies bc they never looked between the legs to tell me what they are they told me based on genetics which is obviously more accurate. When she called she didn't say its 2 girls she said they were right (bc I told her my doctor predicted 2 girls) Then I said oh 2 girls and she said yes. Soo I know its 2 girls I just want them to look between the legs Tuesday so I can see for myself it is.


----------



## kit_cat

Night Crunchster :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I had a very long day. I can no longer have long days. My body is not up for it. An hour car ride, an hour wait in the store then designed the closet then another hour wait for them to get everything together, then an hour drive home. 2 much. And now DH and I are going to dinner at 7:30 with my friend and her bf and I really want to call and say we can't come buttt I already did that to them a couple weeks ago bc my body was 2 tired to have company. It's just DH doesn't know her bf, and I really don't know him so its going to be one of those dinners where you have to try and find something to say bc u don't know the person and I am 2 tired. I will lay down another hour, shower, and hope I can make it through dinner.
> 
> So I had a panic moment be4 (I know your are thinking who Addie she never panics :haha:) I thought for a second I heard the girl wrong when she called to tell me the gender of the babies bc they never looked between the legs to tell me what they are they told me based on genetics which is obviously more accurate. When she called she didn't say its 2 girls she said they were right (bc I told her my doctor predicted 2 girls) Then I said oh 2 girls and she said yes. Soo I know its 2 girls I just want them to look between the legs Tuesday so I can see for myself it is.

Pregnancy is so tiring addie, twins must be even more so. That said, try your best to do as much of the fun stuff as you can before your girls are here because when they land, your opportunities become limited. Please don't misunderstand me, that's not a negative comment, it's just that it takes so much sorting and organising once they're here to do the simplest thing, you'll never believe it! You're going to LOVE being a mum to your amazing girls but you'll look back and see how different and more complicated life is with them in your arms. Take this as nothing more than an observation from a new mum who wouldn't change a single thing :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!
> 
> Good luck with the job application..if it's for you it will not go by you :thumbup:
> Cara has unhappy days too Hayley but then she seems to snap out of it and return to her happy self. The problem is, the happy days go very quickly but the unhappy days are sooooooo long so sadly they tend to stick in your mind more. I'm sure your most beautiful boy is just having a moment and will be back on top form soon enough :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed this Hayley, damn phone makes me miss so many posts. I'm sorry Nate has been screamy, it can be so stressful to listen to the screams all day when you're all alone :hugs: Sometimes I have to just leave Lyra for a minute to regain my composure before I pick her up and comfort her again. It makes me snappy with DH too, and I feel so bad for it, but I think we all lose our patience some times.
> 
> I hope that you figure out what's up with Mr Nate. Could it be tummy ache? Or maybe teeth as you say. Hope his grumps go away soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hayley
> 
> On Christmas day and boxing day - Lauren cried constantly from 8am to 8pm only stoping when eating - by the end of boxing day I was ready to pull my hair out.... Hugs my darling xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:Yay you all nuv me again........that's totally it i am so not used to being alone and if faced with a crying screaming child/baby it has been in the past at work ie.their not mine and you have to have the patience more obviously .........today i have been in tears :cry: twicw today and i just feel friends and you ladies are all doing a far better job at coping with it all sometimes i think im to selfish by far and totally not cut out to be a mummy:cry:Click to expand...

Oh, Hayley you are sooooo not alone! Rhyko has been better this week but oh my when he was screamy screamy boy i lost my cool a couple times and raised my voice - not proud of that but there it is . Luckily the worst of the days DH was home and my mom was able to come over. Is there anyone who can come over and hold Nate a while so you can get a few minutes to yourself ?? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

It's so hard sometimes eh Luna?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I had a very long day. I can no longer have long days. My body is not up for it. An hour car ride, an hour wait in the store then designed the closet then another hour wait for them to get everything together, then an hour drive home. 2 much. And now DH and I are going to dinner at 7:30 with my friend and her bf and I really want to call and say we can't come buttt I already did that to them a couple weeks ago bc my body was 2 tired to have company. It's just DH doesn't know her bf, and I really don't know him so its going to be one of those dinners where you have to try and find something to say bc u don't know the person and I am 2 tired. I will lay down another hour, shower, and hope I can make it through dinner.
> 
> So I had a panic moment be4 (I know your are thinking who Addie she never panics :haha:) I thought for a second I heard the girl wrong when she called to tell me the gender of the babies bc they never looked between the legs to tell me what they are they told me based on genetics which is obviously more accurate. When she called she didn't say its 2 girls she said they were right (bc I told her my doctor predicted 2 girls) Then I said oh 2 girls and she said yes. Soo I know its 2 girls I just want them to look between the legs Tuesday so I can see for myself it is.
> 
> Pregnancy is so tiring addie, twins must be even more so. That said, try your best to do as much of the fun stuff as you can before your girls are here because when they land, your opportunities become limited. Please don't misunderstand me, that's not a negative comment, it's just that it takes so much sorting and organising once they're here to do the simplest thing, you'll never believe it! You're going to LOVE being a mum to your amazing girls but you'll look back and see how different and more complicated life is with them in your arms. Take this as nothing more than an observation from a new mum who wouldn't change a single thing :cloud9:Click to expand...

I know. I keep telling DH this is the last few months we have to ever be just he and I so we should really try and enjoy it. I'm glad your honest in telling me what motherhood is really like I need to be prepared especially since I have 2 coming.


----------



## kit_cat

Check me out...it's 11.08pm and I'm still up :shock: Rebel or what?!


----------



## addie25

LOL good job Kit :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I had a very long day. I can no longer have long days. My body is not up for it. An hour car ride, an hour wait in the store then designed the closet then another hour wait for them to get everything together, then an hour drive home. 2 much. And now DH and I are going to dinner at 7:30 with my friend and her bf and I really want to call and say we can't come buttt I already did that to them a couple weeks ago bc my body was 2 tired to have company. It's just DH doesn't know her bf, and I really don't know him so its going to be one of those dinners where you have to try and find something to say bc u don't know the person and I am 2 tired. I will lay down another hour, shower, and hope I can make it through dinner.
> 
> So I had a panic moment be4 (I know your are thinking who Addie she never panics :haha:) I thought for a second I heard the girl wrong when she called to tell me the gender of the babies bc they never looked between the legs to tell me what they are they told me based on genetics which is obviously more accurate. When she called she didn't say its 2 girls she said they were right (bc I told her my doctor predicted 2 girls) Then I said oh 2 girls and she said yes. Soo I know its 2 girls I just want them to look between the legs Tuesday so I can see for myself it is.
> 
> Pregnancy is so tiring addie, twins must be even more so. That said, try your best to do as much of the fun stuff as you can before your girls are here because when they land, your opportunities become limited. Please don't misunderstand me, that's not a negative comment, it's just that it takes so much sorting and organising once they're here to do the simplest thing, you'll never believe it! You're going to LOVE being a mum to your amazing girls but you'll look back and see how different and more complicated life is with them in your arms. Take this as nothing more than an observation from a new mum who wouldn't change a single thing :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I keep telling DH this is the last few months we have to ever be just he and I so we should really try and enjoy it. I'm glad your honest in telling me what motherhood is really like I need to be prepared especially since I have 2 coming.Click to expand...

Yeah, very wise :thumbup: It's hard to imagine what it will be like when they are here, and yes it's challenging in places but the unimaginable joy you get from your child/children (in my opinion) makes it all worthwhile. I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> LOL good job Kit :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:haha:

In times gone by I'd just be starting my Friday night!!


----------



## addie25

We are so excited. DH was so serious in the baby class yesterday. He never really held a newborn. He sat with one in his arms but never had to move the baby around. So the guy was showing everyone how to pick up the baby and move her around in your arms in different ways and DH was really trying hard and was taking notes. I was surprised. He just did everything the guy did with the doll, I didn't think he was going to pick up the doll more than once but he tried everything he was shown a few times till he got it perfect!!! He is 2 cute!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> LOL good job Kit :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> In times gone by I'd just be starting my Friday night!!Click to expand...

I was never a late night person. DH is a late night person but I get tired easily. Even be4 I was pregnant I would fall asleep at peoples houses if we stayed out late :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, I give up...I need to :sleep: Ze bebe will not recognise zat eet eez Saturday tomorrow and zat I vont a long lie :nope: Poop.

Good night my beautiful turtles :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Didn't have any kicks today. I was hoping it was going to start getting consistant. When did it get consistant for you ladies??


----------



## mummyApril

well i was going to go to sleep but im in soooooo much pain, wheres the calpol!!?!? i totally jinxed myself by thinking this month wasnt soooo bad! wrong! i want my normal womb back now pls :(


----------



## mummyApril

Addie James never really kicked just moved about and elbowed me allll the time lol


----------



## addie25

April did you call your doctor, maybe he can give suggestions as to what to do for the pain :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Missed you all today, have upwards of 15 or so pages to catch up on... probably not going to happen. Youngest DD has pneumonia and OH is coming down with the same. sigh.

Loving you all x :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Molly :hugs: that is just PANTS! :( Hope it passes real soon! Super hugs for you!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Just did my cycling then pumped up my exercise ball and did my breathing and relaxation session I used to do when pregnant with Holly, to the same mellow Moby tune I listened to with her too! Completely zoned now :cloud9: so off to bed in a mo. And bloods really low so I must be mega chillaxed. Maybe the weight of my hair was hampering my insulin production :haha: Just got to prepare my knitting to take with me tomorrow!
> 
> _But before I go:_
> 
> Hayley you naughty monkey doubting your mummy powers! You just have what's called a teething baby to look after, they all have bad patches and it's not a reflection on you. They just do screamy screamy sometimes, like hedgehogs roll in balls and flamingoes stand on one leg. Still, I hope he has a quiet patch soon so you can hear yourself think and feel happier :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> April, the glasses really suit Faye :thumbup: She looks like Amber now, my little niece you met! She's worn glasses since she was a toddler almost!
> 
> Goodnight all, sleep tight :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


Thanks B i know deep down he is just being a :baby:but you know how it is when you feel like your to blame for everything:shrug:, my days this week have just rolled into one or so it feels as its just being a constant haze of screaminss:cry:and then:sleep:then screaminess again:nope:the only time he is content is when picked up or in his pram out for a walk, me and Lee have argued about it nothing new there we argue alot lately as i kinda dispise him for leavng me alone all the damn time, we are meant to go out tonight but i just text him saying 'i dont see the point we dissagree about almost everything this week what hours and where i shoukd work,the baby and the house issues weather my car needs a new tyre when it has a puncture' ....as he has to drive to and back from Warwick monday & tuesday to do a course for work:dohh.........and we would have nothing to talk about and we are drifting apart and he says ''lets go BINGO' what :dohh:he just doesnt get it :wacko::



kit_cat said:


> Isn't it funny when these things happen! I hope one day, somehow, I get to meet all of you lovelies. You will never know the impact you've had on my life.....really :hugs:

:cloud9:Thats such a lovely thing to say Kit and i for one feel exactly the same along with the majority of the rest of us i persume:hugs:,i tell you girls all .........like my moans about OH and general bits and bobs which are of no real interest to anyone in my trivial life but you all listen :thumbup:oh i nuv ya'll:kiss: 



addie25 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!
> 
> Sorry I missed this Hayley, damn phone makes me miss so many posts. I'm sorry Nate has been screamy, it can be so stressful to listen to the screams all day when you're all alone :hugs: Sometimes I have to just leave Lyra for a minute to regain my composure before I pick her up and comfort her again. It makes me snappy with DH too, and I feel so bad for it, but I think we all lose our patience some times.
> 
> I hope that you figure out what's up with Mr Nate. Could it be tummy ache? Or maybe teeth as you say. Hope his grumps go away soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think maybe teeth?? I understand loosing your patience. Everyone does, its perfectly normal. Maybe try and plan some time for you to try and have a balance. Maybe a massage. Nothing is more relaxing than a massage!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: You are an amazing mother just remember that.Click to expand...


Thanks Addie :hugs: i did see an advert for hlf price nails yesterday maybe if we can afford such a treat of 15 pouds (bearing in mind Lee has had 40 pounds this week for two nights darts:growlmad:i may book myself in:thumbup:, and as Kit said you and DH need to make the most of ''you to'' before its ''you 4'' ..........hope you had a nice time out for dinner with your friend and her BF :flower:




LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!
> 
> Good luck with the job application..if it's for you it will not go by you :thumbup:
> Cara has unhappy days too Hayley but then she seems to snap out of it and return to her happy self. The problem is, the happy days go very quickly but the unhappy days are sooooooo long so sadly they tend to stick in your mind more. I'm sure your most beautiful boy is just having a moment and will be back on top form soon enough :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel exactly like that Kit its such hard work not so much the walk in the park it was when i had Reece at 16:shrug:.........im worried about when i return to work if he continues to wake in the night how will a function for two full 11 hour shifts:nope: I dont hold out much hope for the job as it wasnt actually a cv as i dont have one:nope:so i did a kind of written application letter explaing about me and what i have done ,can do etc but maybe i droaned on a bit:dohh:we will see i will keep you posted:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight im giving up my chance to go darts with lee in order to have a bottle of rose to have a few glasses and then to go out to dinner with him tomorrow night on a date night, today i have dropped my straightners in at the tv shop where they can repair them or send them away to repair, and dropped in my written application for a term time only job at a smoothie/cafe bar
> 
> I am a bit worried about Nathanial ;( he hAS been most unhappy this week i dont know if its because he was mauded over chritmas and now i feel i have mad e a rod for my own bck as he squeals until it turns into screams and wont let me out of his sight . It's been a hard week and its made me snappy with Lee and Reece and made me sad i thought i was getting somewhere but have been very down again this week to be perfectly honest with you girls i feel my patience slipping away each day with him i dont know if its teeth i have tried everything and he has had 3 lots of the dreaded calpol today teething salts and god knows how many blobs of teething gel but he just howls after about 5 mins of roll around time jumparoo timeand as soon as a feed or meal is over ...................rant over ha!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed this Hayley, damn phone makes me miss so many posts. I'm sorry Nate has been screamy, it can be so stressful to listen to the screams all day when you're all alone :hugs: Sometimes I have to just leave Lyra for a minute to regain my composure before I pick her up and comfort her again. It makes me snappy with DH too, and I feel so bad for it, but I think we all lose our patience some times.
> 
> I hope that you figure out what's up with Mr Nate. Could it be tummy ache? Or maybe teeth as you say. Hope his grumps go away soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou i hope so too:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hayley
> 
> On Christmas day and boxing day - Lauren cried constantly from 8am to 8pm only stoping when eating - by the end of boxing day I was ready to pull my hair out.... Hugs my darling xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:Yay you all nuv me again........that's totally it i am so not used to being alone and if faced with a crying screaming child/baby it has been in the past at work ie.their not mine and you have to have the patience more obviously .........today i have been in tears :cry: twicw today and i just feel friends and you ladies are all doing a far better job at coping with it all sometimes i think im to selfish by far and totally not cut out to be a mummy:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Hayley you are sooooo not alone! Rhyko has been better this week but oh my when he was screamy screamy boy i lost my cool a couple times and raised my voice - not proud of that but there it is . Luckily the worst of the days DH was home and my mom was able to come over. Is there anyone who can come over and hold Nate a while so you can get a few minutes to yourself ?? :hugs:Click to expand...

Only my mum some days but she is so damn interferring and we aint getting on at the minute either as everything she does winds me up:growlmad:.......or my nana but she is old 



addie25 said:


> We are so excited. DH was so serious in the baby class yesterday. He never really held a newborn. He sat with one in his arms but never had to move the baby around. So the guy was showing everyone how to pick up the baby and move her around in your arms in different ways and DH was really trying hard and was taking notes. I was surprised. He just did everything the guy did with the doll, I didn't think he was going to pick up the doll more than once but he tried everything he was shown a few times till he got it perfect!!! He is 2 cute!!!


Aww Addie im glad your DH is taking it all in he wil be a great daddy:cloud9:




Mollykins said:


> Missed you all today, have upwards of 15 or so pages to catch up on... probably not going to happen. Youngest DD has pneumonia and OH is coming down with the same. sigh.
> 
> Loving you all x :hugs:


:hugsOh no Molly not more illness big get well soon hugs to DD and hope hubby doesnt catch it:nope:How is Mr Leo??:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for the concern ladies. :hugs: Leo is better, thankfully. He's still a bit fussy but there is nothing new in that. 

B, did manage a look see at your hair, très chic! 

I read just now something about Nate being a bit of a fuss bucket as well? All normal and completely mind shattering. We all struggle with being a mom some days... never think you are alone in that. One day I sat myself on the floor of my kitchen, completely overwhelmed and declared that I was on mommy strike. :haha: 

Mmmm, my eyes are closing on me... Have a great morning turts across the sea. Nuv nuv to bits.


----------



## kit_cat

Ah I've missed you Molly. Such a run of horrible luck and health issues you have had. I'm sorry, it's crappy. Hope the pneumonia doesn't get a hold :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all

Molly - you are dealing with so much - big London hugs coming to you x 

Dh is away this weekend and I have no idea what to do with myself ?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone!! :flower:

Hope you're all well and happy this jolly Saturday :thumbup:

Someone is finally supposed to be coming to fix our smashed velux window (yes, it's still boarded up :wacko:) but after two broken appointments already I am not holding my breath!!

This afternoon, me, OH and Cara are going to have some professional photographs taken :happydance: We have virtually no good photos of the three of us so I'm looking for quality rather than quantity :thumbup: Hope they turn out well and I don't hate myself in them :wacko:

Anyhoooooooooo, happy Saturdays all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Molly - you are dealing with so much - big London hugs coming to you x
> 
> Dh is away this weekend and I have no idea what to do with myself ?

You could come and fix my window :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :hi:

Coming to you live from the lab, about to have my 3rd and last blood test. We can confirm that my baby is the sweetest on the thread :smug: Haven't got official results but I've been checking bloods on my monitor every 15mins and within 30mins they were at 216, by one hour 263 and they're at 208 now, at the end. So obviously I am sooooo relieved I've been doing my sport and sugarfree/low carb diet and keeping bloods under 120. Phew! Never seen such high numbers, scary stuff!

Got quite a bit of knitting done :thumbup: Dh is coming to pick me up since I'm likely to pass out in an hour or so after such a massive hyperglycemie :nope:

Love to you all, hope you have fab Saturdays :kiss: xxxx

Ps there are 4 of us doing the test here so quite fun really!


----------



## kit_cat

I have turtle mail!  :happydance:

Thanks so much Lissy for the gorgeous clothes you sent for Cara, so kind of you and I particularly love the tights...sooo cute :cloud9:

Also, the diary is gorgeous and will come in very handy! I usually get a diary from work but obviously didn't this year so it's the perfect present :hugs:

Many, many thanks again :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :hi:
> 
> Coming to you live from the lab, about to have my 3rd and last blood test. We can confirm that my baby is the sweetest on the thread :smug: Haven't got official results but I've been checking bloods on my monitor every 15mins and within 30mins they were at 216, byy one hour 263 and they're at 208 now, at the end. So obviously I am sooooo relieved I've been doing my sport and sugarfree/low carb diet and keeping bloods under 120. Phew!
> 
> Got quite a bit of knitting done :thumbup: Dh is coming to pick me up since I'm likely to pass out in an hour or so after such a massive hyperglycemie :nope:
> 
> Love to you all, hope you have fab Saturdays :kiss: xxxx
> 
> Ps there are 4 of us doing the test here so quite fun really!

Hi Munkie :wave:

Whoah! Some big numbers there but I dare say they weren't a surprise to you. Hope you're ok m'love :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Wow you all chattered a lot!

OH and I are up early. We might start doing some DIY today but we didn't get any paint yet. My dad gets his over 60s 10% discount in B & Q on Wednesday's so we will wait until then.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm home! :yipee: I'm still alive after they tried to poison me with sugar! :wohoo: Blimey 5 months without any fast sugar and then you drink pure unadulterated glucose fresh from the glucose spring :shock: My poor body was in shock! They're still at 150 now but I've GOT to have breakfast, I'm starving! The doc said I can eat when I get home, it won't do any harm to Henry as a one off, funny how one can be hungry though with blood sugar so high :shrug: So cool having my own monitor, I almost offered the other ladies a preliminary reading, 5 euros a go :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, have had such a lovely day with my friend and her ickle boy, it's so nice to spend time with someone who gets everything you're experiencing (we met at antenatal and then had opposite hospital beds when we gave birth) as they are also right there with you :thumbup: There's only 1 day difference in age but Cara looks like a giant compared to him :shock: His feet won't touch the ground in the jumperoo :awww:
> 
> So anyway, what's going on?? :shrug:
> 
> My sister is still best friend with her friend like this! Our mums met at classes, gave birth 12 hours apart and ruth & vicki have been BFFs since.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really weird right now if my name was Ruth as my friend's name is Vicky!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> must be a vicky thing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but but but ... I do not have a "birth/labour" friend ???? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok....I can be your Ruth :thumbup: *sneaks off to find her inner Ruth*Click to expand...
> 
> my 2 Ruth's ....you complete me !!! :hugs:
> 
> I would have made friends in hospital as I was there long enough, but they kept me in my own little room :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> its funny the girl opposite me in hospital was actually my old bestfriend from school, i found out she was pregnant when we both went for 6 week scans! and then she got wheeled in when James was 3 days old! but she only stayed for 6 hours :(Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it funny when these things happen! I hope one day, somehow, I get to meet all of you lovelies. You will never know the impact you've had on my life.....really :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I speak of you all so freely everyday, DH knows you all and its like I see you all almost everyday :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too and while DH doesn't notice because he's French, my mum and English friends think my friends have really weird names:haha: Like Crunchie:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :hi:
> 
> Coming to you live from the lab, about to have my 3rd and last blood test. We can confirm that my baby is the sweetest on the thread :smug: Haven't got official results but I've been checking bloods on my monitor every 15mins and within 30mins they were at 216, byy one hour 263 and they're at 208 now, at the end. So obviously I am sooooo relieved I've been doing my sport and sugarfree/low carb diet and keeping bloods under 120. Phew!
> 
> Got quite a bit of knitting done :thumbup: Dh is coming to pick me up since I'm likely to pass out in an hour or so after such a massive hyperglycemie :nope:
> 
> Love to you all, hope you have fab Saturdays :kiss: xxxx
> 
> Ps there are 4 of us doing the test here so quite fun really!
> 
> Hi Munkie :wave:
> 
> Whoah! Some big numbers there but I dare say they weren't a surprise to you. Hope you're ok m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

I know! I've never seen anything above the high 160's on my monitor before so they were a bit of a surprise nonetheless :argh: My diet and sport have been amazingly controlled so I sometimes forget the reality underneath all that! And it went up at the end, it was 230 at 2hrs!! Gawd help me!:dohh: But the doc said I won't necessarily have a reactive hypo, it could equally just go down gently back to normal. For the moment I feel fine- relieved that it's over and that all suspicions of GD have been confirmed (official results Monday but even a chimpanzee can see already that I've got GD)...so that 3rd tri can go smoothly under the right conditions and with close surveillance :thumbup:

AND I got a small pot of a most divine green at the DIY store opposite the lab to use in conjunction with my turquoise and will start painting furniture this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Phew they're back to 83 despite breakfast, I can start living again!! I thought for a moment they'd just keep on going up and up like type 1 bloods!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Jaynie...just to let you know, Ticketmaster do gift cards :thumbup: I'm keeping that in reserve for another occasion for sure. I ended up playing safe and picking a rather nice watch as a gift..something to keep :thumbup: Thanks again though for the ideas :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Bethany, Facebook has just suggested I become friends with you? I thought facebook was one of those modern, newfangled things that you avoid :haha: or doth the lady protest too much, are you a secret Facebook addict :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Bethany, Facebook has just suggested I become friends with you? I thought facebook was one of those modern, newfangled things that you avoid :haha: or doth the lady protest too much, are you a secret Facebook addict :-k

Kit did something Facebooky for me so I could see photos which I've ignored becasue it's all too complicated and I couldn't work it out, and there are many people in my life who I don't want to have access to me so I tend to avoid Facebook, but I too keep getting e mails and stuff from them now! You can blame Kit for mysteries like that!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OOOoooo reactive hypo, woosey and bloods and 59...just off to stuff something down the gullet...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Salami and wholemeal bread :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks Kit and April i think im just down again after the excitement of the move and christmas and being with lee 24/7 to BANG home alone all day and 3-4nights a week ;(
> 
> I know they lie Kit no child is perfect surelly i know mine are'nt
> 
> oh well dont want to dwell see you in the morrow ladies xx

Hayles I think this too, Adam and others moaning about goin back to work after Christmas do my head in. Work's pants sure, but it's more valuable than we for it credit for! I go back to Sutton in the house alone and I dread to imagine how much worse it would be if I had a grizzly baby to contend with! I think you'll be fine - I remember Ash needed a lot of support from me when Erin was young, James' hobby was music though. I understand! :hugs: I was doing bath time with her every time... Your doing fantastic in comparison.


----------



## firstbaby25

My nana is Ruth - you girls :cloud9: she's ACE. I considered it as a middle name for any future girls! She's very nice and wise and gentle.

When ash and I had the fight the other day ash didn't know that nana was there and she just couldn't understand that we would talk like that and be friends again :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Ruth is my sister and Vicki is her BFF. 

My changing unit is back in stock on Toys R Us :wohoo: :wohoo:

The 'stuff' I needed to create mine and Bethany's cool bespoke gifts has arrived :wohoo: :wohoo: 

OH and I have started to strip the wallpaper off the stairs so the plasterer can re-plaster it. :wohoo: :wohoo: 

My mum's coming over and brining me a CAN OF COKE! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, shock horror I'm still waiting for the window man to appear despite a phonecall from him this morning promising that he would be here :growlmad: I'm too busy at the moment for hanging about aimlessly for someone who may or may not turn up which brings me to a point...

I'm going to take a little back seat from B&B for a while, I've got a lot on and I'm sure you can all do with a break from my never ending drivel :haha: If anyone needs me, I'm always contactable via BBM/text of course.

Love you all my darlings :hugs::kiss: Take care :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

That's cool Kit that ticketmaster do vouchers! A cool present for future I'm sure. Hope your appointment turns up today and enjoy the photos. We had professional photos when Erin was born and they did thousands of shots so there was them 3, all of us, me, me and ash, James and Erin... It was pretty cheesy, but the end results are nice. I have one on my wall, I nuv it :cloud9:

Molly, sorry about your DD that sucks! Hope it gives up soon for you guys :nope: :hugs: :kiss: 

Sez Adams mum has that same discount, I don't blame you. I'm undecided what todo today, looking at tattoo ideas, reading, mini knitting audit :haha: 

B! Well done you 1- for bravery in going for the chop, looks AMAZE-BALLS. I suit a bob but not so short, got quite a large head. 2- for having GD confirmed, obvs you knew but like you say 3rd tri can go as smoothly as poss, I wish you and little Henry all the best. Enjoy your paint.

Crunch - what have you decided to do? When I'm alone I love nothing more the peace and quiet... Reading without interruption doing as I please without being asked! Aha. 

I now forget what to say. :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

iv come on to chat but James has gone for a nap so i am going to also, i woke up at 4am and couldnt move, speak and could hardly breathe! i hate it when that happens! scary so i was awake for ages as was too scared to go back to sleep it was like i couldnt wake up properly :( anywho back later x


----------



## Sarachka

Nooooo Kit, why you leave?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## addie25

Have a good rest April :hugs:
B glad u enjoyed the test :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm liking this nappy bag

https://www.happybags.co.uk/messenger-changing-bags/babymel-amanda-jungle-floral-blue.html


----------



## addie25

I am so excited for tomorrow we are taking a birthing class for multiples!! We will go over vaginal births ( watch a video on twin birth yikes) and the. To over c-sections. We will go over breathing techniques and relaxation techniques which is good bc I could prob use that now lol. We will take a tour of hospital And there's more on the agenda but I forgot what it was. It's a 4 hour class and our friends r coming as well so it will be fun!!

I went on my registry and someone got me 2 things already!! It was very nice of them to get one for each girl. I obviously registered for 2 of everything but didnt expect one person to get both items so that was very exciting.


----------



## addie25

Very nice bag Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:haha: I think 'enjoyed' might be a _bit_ of an exaggeration *Addie*!! But it wasn't too bad, no sickness or shakiness or anything and it went really quickly!!

*Sarachka*, nice summery choice of bag :thumbup:

Thanks *Jaynie*:hugs: Your words made me feel rather emotional :cry: It's true, it's all about doing what's best for Henry. I can make him as many owl book ends a boy could wish for but ultimately I have to take care of the health issues first. So that's where the "bravery" comes from, wanting the best for Henry. I can also now write to New Scientist magazine to confirm with evidence that haircuts do not help to control blood sugar in Gestational Diabetes, but diet and sport does :haha:

*Kit*!?? :saywhat: As you wish my lovely but I will sulk nonetheless :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wowser Addie! I still can't quite get my head round you having twins!! That's like 2 babies in one go man! :wacko:


----------



## addie25

LOL thats what DH and I were saying at the baby class. When they guy would say babies need this and that we would look at each other and say "and we have 2!!" LOL I hear tho after the infant stage it is not 2 hard bc they have each other to play with leaving you with more time. I am hoping this is true!! I really was hoping for twins so even tho it is going to be hard at first I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## addie25

If my face blows up any more I will float away like a ballon!!!!!! We took pictures last night and my fat face and huge boobs make me look rediculus :dohh: I love the belly tho :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Carrot and pear purée lovingly prepared, spat out in disgust. The toast I made myself for lunch? Stolen, gummed and swallowed. Guess we'll try just giving her a brocolli stalk to play with later rather than pureeing it.


----------



## Essie

I meant to post this the other day when April was talking about James and his sky remote. Here is Lyra with ours:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/9d289fc9.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles

miss me? :haha: Had a busy day at work yesterday and got home after 6 and then even busier today and got home after 4...exhausticating I tell you but at least it is a good start to the year

Yesterday's antenatal home visit was on a farm. 10 acres with race horses. Beautiful animals and such a lovely place to live with a gorgeous view across the valley of rolling green hills. When I left it was all misty and lovely.

The kids stayed with FIL so DH and I had a date night. We went out to dinner and we watched Sherlock Holmes :thumbup: Twas fun and relaxing :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

oh pintrest, you've got me. I've just spent two hours browsing and saving projects


----------



## x-ginge-x

Photos of the eeyore :) he is a genuine chamilia bead too :) xxx


----------



## Sarachka

think this is one green and pink nursery I _won't_ save for inspiration

https://hgtv.sndimg.com/HGTV/2011/08/10/RMS_MumMum6-pink-green-nursery-striped-draperies_s3x4_lg.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> I think you should post your sisters wee sticks in secret April
> 
> Did you buy any paint Sarah??
> 
> Trinlin did you get the PO??
> 
> Kit your so kind that suit is gorgeous and james and miss c

Hardly had time to breathe let alone get to the post office. I had taken leftover lentils for lunch yesterday and ended up eating them balanced on my steering wheel on th e freeway going at 120km/hr just so I could eat something


----------



## Sarachka

Addie!

https://www.ohsweetbabies.com/images/clothing-twin-a-twin-b-1.jpg

https://img0.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.221598532.jpg


----------



## addie25

LOL Sarah 2 funny!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone!! :flower:
> 
> Hope you're all well and happy this jolly Saturday :thumbup:
> 
> Someone is finally supposed to be coming to fix our smashed velux window (yes, it's still boarded up :wacko:) but after two broken appointments already I am not holding my breath!!
> 
> This afternoon, me, OH and Cara are going to have some professional photographs taken :happydance: We have virtually no good photos of the three of us so I'm looking for quality rather than quantity :thumbup: Hope they turn out well and I don't hate myself in them :wacko:
> 
> Anyhoooooooooo, happy Saturdays all :hugs:


Uhhh so exciting i want something like this done when i return to work and have more money :thumbup:, cant wait for you to show us :winkwink: 



Sarachka said:


> oh pintrest, you've got me. I've just spent two hours browsing and saving projects


What is pintrest?? :dohh:




x-ginge-x said:


> Photos of the eeyore :) he is a genuine chamilia bead too :) xxx
> 
> View attachment 321667
> 
> 
> View attachment 321668


:cloud9: nuv eeyore Ginge




Sarachka said:


> think this is one green and p
> 
> ink nursery I _won't_ save for inspiration
> 
> https://hgtv.sndimg.com/HGTV/2011/08/10/RMS_MumMum6-pink-green-nursery-striped-draperies_s3x4_lg.jpg

:wacko:that would make me queasy everytime i walked in :haha:

Will miss you Kit :kiss:

Bethany glad the test wasnt to bad and that your GD will be all scrutinised and controlled:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/175992297908018920_kZq4mUC1_c.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think you should post your sisters wee sticks in secret April
> 
> Did you buy any paint Sarah??
> 
> Trinlin did you get the PO??
> 
> Kit your so kind that suit is gorgeous and james and miss c
> 
> Hardly had time to breathe let alone get to the post office. I had taken leftover lentils for lunch yesterday and ended up eating them balanced on my steering wheel on th e freeway going at 120km/hr just so I could eat somethingClick to expand...

:wacko: that's what i call multi-tasking :thumbup:.........oh well least we know the parcels are there now hey:winkwink:

on topic of our tattoo speak the other day i have 3 stars representing Lee, moi & Reece and need a dinky one on the end for Nathanial just thought i would share that


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think you should post your sisters wee sticks in secret April
> 
> Did you buy any paint Sarah??
> 
> Trinlin did you get the PO??
> 
> Kit your so kind that suit is gorgeous and james and miss c
> 
> Hardly had time to breathe let alone get to the post office. I had taken leftover lentils for lunch yesterday and ended up eating them balanced on my steering wheel on th e freeway going at 120km/hr just so I could eat somethingClick to expand...
> 
> :wacko: that's what i call multi-tasking :thumbup:.........oh well least we know the parcels are there now hey:winkwink:
> 
> on topic of our tattoo speak the other day i have 3 stars representing Lee, moi & Reece and need a dinky one on the end for Nathanial just thought i would share thatClick to expand...

I'm planning on going first thing Monday morning because I will have to get DH to work early and then wait around for work. SO I can get to the PO before the queue's and the heat I hope


----------



## TrinityMom

I bought Henry a pressie :happydance: Will send it asap. I was standing in the queue at a shop last week and saw it and said to my mom 'Henry has to have that!' and weirdly she knew who I meant and agreed that it was just for him and went and got it :haha:

I think we're going to light a big bonfire tonight. We have a whole lot of wood from various projects etc that needs to be gotten rid of. Guaranteed having said that the clear blue sky will cloud over and it'll start pouring :wacko: And my plan tomorrow is to don a bikini top and tan my belly so I can have some nice pics taken at some stage :thumbup: (doing this in the privacy of my own garden you understand - I wouldn't inflict that on anyone!!)


----------



## addie25

Oh a bonfire how fun!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Tarquin found a snake skin in our chicken coop- long one too! He grabbed it like a little imp and ran off shouting "It's mine! It's mine!" :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm hungggggry


----------



## addie25

I am hungry 2 and I really would like a smore!!!!! This is the first time I have craved chocolate!! I will have some M&Ms in a bit!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Oh a bonfire how fun!!!

The boys are very excited. I'm less so because it means leaving the airconditioning :haha:

Kit I love your idea about all coming to SA. We'd have SO much fun and you could all get a lifetime supply of Vit D :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it


----------



## TrinityMom

I went to a seminar on this but thought you guys may be interested in the short version (you've probably seen it before but just in case you haven't). I teach all my moms the "neh" and "eh" ones. And about 10 minutes in is a mom's discussion group and Hailey you'll see just how normal you are :hugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1fsofmvz4g&feature=share


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I am hungry 2 and I really would like a smore!!!!! This is the first time I have craved chocolate!! I will have some M&Ms in a bit!!!!!

Homemade pizza for dinner tonight. I'm having a cheese-less one with artichokes and garlic and napoletan sauce :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it

I'm certainly NOT rolling my eyes at you. That's horrid and I'm sorry :hugs: We all have sucky days sometimes when it all just gets on top of us. Please feel free to let it out here. We nuv you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> I'm liking this nappy bag
> 
> https://www.happybags.co.uk/messenger-changing-bags/babymel-amanda-jungle-floral-blue.html

Cute!!! Very pretty fabric. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it

Do not apologize!! How about joining a club of some kind. I know the multiples club I joined has helped a great deal for me and will be nice after the babies arrive as well bc I won't feel along, I will have other friends with multiples.

Being taken advantage of... You are a strong beautiful amazing person. Refuse to allow others to walk on you. I always let people walk on me and then I realized if they don't give what they take then 4get them. Its an empowering feeling to realize that you can control others walking on you and you can stop it from happening if you refuse to let it happen.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> think this is one green and pink nursery I _won't_ save for inspiration
> 
> https://hgtv.sndimg.com/HGTV/2011/08/10/RMS_MumMum6-pink-green-nursery-striped-draperies_s3x4_lg.jpg

Yeah, a bit much... but that crib is divine! Painted white paired with the green walls you want and the soft floral bedding... love that!


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Trin and Addie i just feel so lost right now, really dont want it to affect the children, i think iv shut it off for so long i dont know:nope:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> thankyou Trin and Addie i just feel so lost right now, really dont want it to affect the children, i think iv shut it off for so long i dont know:nope:

Sorry April :hugs: I hate that you're feeling so awful 

Have you tried Bach Flower remedies before? Mimulus and Sweet Chestnut (actually all the chestnuts) come to mind for you but here is a good list https://www.bachflower.com/emotions.htm

You can blend up to 6 together and take as often as you need to


----------



## addie25

April,what sorts of things make you the most happy. For me I have never been more happy than when I am riding a horse. You need some you time I think. Pick one thing that makes you the most happy and do it once a week. It will give you something to look forward 2.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Trin and Addie i just feel so lost right now, really dont want it to affect the children, i think iv shut it off for so long i dont know:nope:
> 
> Sorry April :hugs: I hate that you're feeling so awful
> 
> Have you tried Bach Flower remedies before? Mimulus and Sweet Chestnut (actually all the chestnuts) come to mind for you but here is a good list https://www.bachflower.com/emotions.htm
> 
> You can blend up to 6 together and take as often as you need toClick to expand...

thankyou Trin im definitely going to look into this, i hate taking meds doctors prescribe so think this might do the trick, especially red chestnut :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> April,what sorts of things make you the most happy. For me I have never been more happy than when I am riding a horse. You need some you time I think. Pick one thing that makes you the most happy and do it once a week. It will give you something to look forward 2.

what makes me most happy is my girls and doing things with them (and James of course) but theyre not here, James has been a boring turt today sleeping mostly, and i just keep running off a list of so many things needing to be done in my head :/ im going to go swimming this week, i wish i still had my bike though i could ride that


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it

Oh, April - we all love and care about you so very much! We most certainly are not rolling our eyes at you! You are so right about the fact you are taken for granted... you have got to be one of the sweetest people on earth and I feel you get stomped all over by some people in your life who are supposed to be on your side and part of your 'team'. It certainly isn't fair. I'm so sorry you have to go through this... and I'm sure I speak for all of us turtles when I say that if we could we would do anything to make it better for you :hugs:
Lots of hugs and keep your chin up! Sometimes you just gotta take the bull by the horns and make your life into what you WANT it to be, rather than simply what it is. I had to do that so many days when Rhyko was just home from the NICU and we were dealing with not sleeping and the reflux... I just felt like it was all fucked up, to put it plainly... but some morning I just woke up and said to myself, "Today I'm going to pretend everything is fine and just the way I want it to be!" And strangely enough those days were easier to manage. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I went to a seminar on this but thought you guys may be interested in the short version (you've probably seen it before but just in case you haven't). I teach all my moms the "neh" and "eh" ones. And about 10 minutes in is a mom's discussion group and Hailey you'll see just how normal you are :hugs:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1fsofmvz4g&feature=share

Thanks, Trin! That was very interesting!


----------



## LunaLady

Kit! We will miss you terribly, but I certainly understand! I've got a rare baby free moment right now, so I'm able to actually type with TWO HANDS instead of with the mouse and the on screen keyboard - so I get to be present with you all! :hugs:

I hope you get to do some fun stuff and get some stuff sorted and we'll be here when you get back! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it
> 
> Oh, April - we all love and care about you so very much! We most certainly are not rolling our eyes at you! You are so right about the fact you are taken for granted... you have got to be one of the sweetest people on earth and I feel you get stomped all over by some people in your life who are supposed to be on your side and part of your 'team'. It certainly isn't fair. I'm so sorry you have to go through this... and I'm sure I speak for all of us turtles when I say that if we could we would do anything to make it better for you :hugs:
> Lots of hugs and keep your chin up! Sometimes you just gotta take the bull by the horns and make your life into what you WANT it to be, rather than simply what it is. I had to do that so many days when Rhyko was just home from the NICU and we were dealing with not sleeping and the reflux... I just felt like it was all fucked up, to put it plainly... but some morning I just woke up and said to myself, "Today I'm going to pretend everything is fine and just the way I want it to be!" And strangely enough those days were easier to manage. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:cry: i feel like i shouldnt be moaning or down because you went through such hard times, and your words to me are so kind, thankyou :hugs: i think iv been getting up and saying today is going to be good for so long and that day always lets me down, well i think i let myself down, i actually feel like iv let myself down more so than anything, so many years i fought with my mental state and won and now i just cant seem to fix myself :( even my past keeps entering my head, resentment at my mum etc, i think its time to see a councillor, maybe, but i want to try and do things myself, i need summer time im better in the summer, thankyou again Luna i nuv you too hugs and kisses to that gorge baby of yours


----------



## addie25

If you have tried yourself and it is not helping than I think seeing someone would be a great help. It is so helpful to be able to talk things out with someone who has no connection to your life, who can see clearly, and can guide you.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Well, shock horror I'm still waiting for the window man to appear despite a phonecall from him this morning promising that he would be here :growlmad: I'm too busy at the moment for hanging about aimlessly for someone who may or may not turn up which brings me to a point...
> 
> I'm going to take a little back seat from B&B for a while, I've got a lot on and I'm sure you can all do with a break from my never ending drivel :haha: If anyone needs me, I'm always contactable via BBM/text of course.
> 
> Love you all my darlings :hugs::kiss: Take care :flower:

iv just seen this :( makes me :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> If you have tried yourself and it is not helping than I think seeing someone would be a great help. It is so helpful to be able to talk things out with someone who has no connection to your life, who can see clearly, and can guide you.

but i keep thinking what if they think im not mentally capable of looking after my children :nope:


----------



## addie25

They wont think you are not fit to be a parent. They will think you are doing all you can to be the best mom by helping yourself.


----------



## mummyApril

il try what Trin said first x


----------



## addie25

You know what is best for you. We are all here when you need to talk.:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it
> 
> Oh, April - we all love and care about you so very much! We most certainly are not rolling our eyes at you! You are so right about the fact you are taken for granted... you have got to be one of the sweetest people on earth and I feel you get stomped all over by some people in your life who are supposed to be on your side and part of your 'team'. It certainly isn't fair. I'm so sorry you have to go through this... and I'm sure I speak for all of us turtles when I say that if we could we would do anything to make it better for you :hugs:
> Lots of hugs and keep your chin up! Sometimes you just gotta take the bull by the horns and make your life into what you WANT it to be, rather than simply what it is. I had to do that so many days when Rhyko was just home from the NICU and we were dealing with not sleeping and the reflux... I just felt like it was all fucked up, to put it plainly... but some morning I just woke up and said to myself, "Today I'm going to pretend everything is fine and just the way I want it to be!" And strangely enough those days were easier to manage. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: i feel like i shouldnt be moaning or down because you went through such hard times, and your words to me are so kind, thankyou :hugs: i think iv been getting up and saying today is going to be good for so long and that day always lets me down, well i think i let myself down, i actually feel like iv let myself down more so than anything, so many years i fought with my mental state and won and now i just cant seem to fix myself :( even my past keeps entering my head, resentment at my mum etc, i think its time to see a councillor, maybe, but i want to try and do things myself, i need summer time im better in the summer, thankyou again Luna i nuv you too hugs and kisses to that gorge baby of yoursClick to expand...

Hugs :hugs: I think what i have had to go through pales in comparison to the meanies you have to deal with in everyday life. 
I bet speaking with a councilor would help! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I've just attached the cat hooter to Holly's bicycle and wrapped it up ready for her party tomorrow!!  And blown up hundreds of balloons and decorated everywhere with them and got the ingredients to make a wild boar chocolate cake tomorrow!!  *


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Addie and Luna fell a bit better, iv had a cry, Jays coming over, so think he will try cheer me up, i hope i dont snap at him for no reason, i honestly dont know what id do without you girls!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *I've just attached the cat hooter to Holly's bicycle and wrapped it up ready for her party tomorrow!!  And blown up hundreds of balloons and decorated everywhere with them and got the ingredients to make a wild boar chocolate cake tomorrow!!  *

that sounds lovely! shell love it! loving the bike B :)


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a great party B!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

April no one said parents have to be infallible sure my kids are at a higher risk of depression because me and Adam have both suffered but I think a pragmatic approach to metal health can't do any harm :shrug: 

Nobody will think you incapable, you haven't turned to the juice or worse. Your kids don't suffer in the slightest despite how you are feeling. So that would be an illogical conclusion!


----------



## Sarachka

I want to see the cake tomorrow B! Can't wait for photos from her party!!


----------



## firstbaby25

What if I like Kit's drivel :shrug:?


----------



## firstbaby25

B that sounds awesome :yipee: you MUST get pictures of Hollinka enjoying herself! :) :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Adam and I have just made steak and onions with peppercorn sauce and home made wedges and peas. We made the sauce ourselves :thumbup:

I am now craving more coca cola :nope: going to go get some!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no don't be sad April, or be sad but know that it will go away soon and you'll soon be laughing with your girls. When I'm sad I tell myself that it's only a colour to time, and the time will change and thus the colour :hugs: I felt sad tonight going to get cake ingredients for a birthday cake I can't eat because my body is so massively poofucked up at the moment, but now I'm not sad because the time of that sadness has passed and the colours have changed. Big massive hugs :hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B that sounds awesome :yipee: you MUST get pictures of Hollinka enjoying herself! :) :)

I will:thumbup:- not least because my mum misses her terribly, especially on special days, like HER FIRST BICYCLE day :cry: So many pics for everyone:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April no one said parents have to be infallible sure my kids are at a higher risk of depression because me and Adam have both suffered but I think a pragmatic approach to metal health can't do any harm :shrug:
> 
> Nobody will think you incapable, you haven't turned to the juice or worse. Your kids don't suffer in the slightest despite how you are feeling. So that would be an illogical conclusion!

thankyou Jaynie i think im just thinking stupidly :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh no don't be sad April, or be sad but know that it will go away soon and you'll soon be laughing with your girls. When I'm sad I tell myself that it's only a colour to time, and the time will change and thus the colour :hugs: I felt sad tonight going to get cake ingredients for a birthday cake I can't eat because my body is so massively poofucked up at the moment, but now I'm not sad because the time of that sadness has passed and the colours have changed. Big massive hugs :hug:

thankyou B i know what you mean x


----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely huge bonfire (which DH and the boys threw titanium filings onto and watched them explode and sparkle), nommo artichoke pizza, bit of chocolate icecream and now I am off to read in bed and sleep in tomorrow

Night night all my turtles friends. I nuv you all...
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Essie

April :hugs: no one is going to think you're a bad mum, we all have down days. I think you are a fantastic mum to your beautiful girls and gorgeous baby boy. I hope you feel a better soon.


----------



## Essie

Oh and I love the flower remedies, have used them myself and they really helped :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Lovely huge bonfire (which DH and the boys threw titanium filings onto and watched them explode and sparkle), nommo artichoke pizza, bit of chocolate icecream and now I am off to read in bed and sleep in tomorrow
> 
> Night night all my turtles friends. I nuv you all...
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

that sounds like a perfect nght enjoy night trin x


----------



## Sarachka

April there's loads I'd like to say to try to help you feel better. I just can't put it into words. You do need to get it sorted though as you can't spend your life feeling so awful. It's a miserable way to live


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> April :hugs: no one is going to think you're a bad mum, we all have down days. I think you are a fantastic mum to your beautiful girls and gorgeous baby boy. I hope you feel a better soon.

thankyou Essie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well, shock horror I'm still waiting for the window man to appear despite a phonecall from him this morning promising that he would be here :growlmad: I'm too busy at the moment for hanging about aimlessly for someone who may or may not turn up which brings me to a point...
> 
> I'm going to take a little back seat from B&B for a while, I've got a lot on and I'm sure you can all do with a break from my never ending drivel :haha: If anyone needs me, I'm always contactable via BBM/text of course.
> 
> Love you all my darlings :hugs::kiss: Take care :flower:
> 
> iv just seen this :( makes me :cry:Click to expand...

When I was walking to get cake ingredients, just before feeling sad about my sugar poofuck, I felt deeply sad about this and had tears in my eyes :cry: And I don't think it's legally allowed anyway that she can take Cara away from us like that, being her aunties and all :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April there's loads I'd like to say to try to help you feel better. I just can't put it into words. You do need to get it sorted though as you can't spend your life feeling so awful. It's a miserable way to live

thanks Sarah i know i dont want to live like this i want things to be sorted


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin :kiss: :hugs: A present for Henry you say! :happydance: Have you still not got the thing I sent you about 1200BC now? I sent it the same day as the cbfm for newbie (which took donkey's years to arrive!) :shrug: Wel jel of bonfire, I LOVE them, they speak to some deep primitive part of my being :happydance:

Sleep well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well, shock horror I'm still waiting for the window man to appear despite a phonecall from him this morning promising that he would be here :growlmad: I'm too busy at the moment for hanging about aimlessly for someone who may or may not turn up which brings me to a point...
> 
> I'm going to take a little back seat from B&B for a while, I've got a lot on and I'm sure you can all do with a break from my never ending drivel :haha: If anyone needs me, I'm always contactable via BBM/text of course.
> 
> Love you all my darlings :hugs::kiss: Take care :flower:
> 
> iv just seen this :( makes me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> When I was walking to get cake ingredients, just before feeling sad about my sugar poofuck, I felt deeply sad about this and had tears in my eyes :cry: And I don't think it's legally allowed anyway that she can take Cara away from us like that, being her aunties and all :shrug:Click to expand...

It makes me sad too. I hope this break is not for too long :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho I love the twin pics Sarachka posted, 'I was a mistake' :haha: Very intrigued by what it is you're going to make for us by the way S!

S'pose I'd better stir myself and take the dog for a bloodsugar walk now I've nommed...


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Ho ho ho I love the twin pics Sarachka posted, 'I was a mistake' :haha: Very intrigued by what it is you're going to make for us by the way S!
> 
> S'pose I'd better stir myself and take the dog for a bloodsugar walk now I've nommed...

Heh I dont think this was the sentiment. They meant they tried for a baby and were surprised with twins :haha:


----------



## poas

I keep getting kicked off, trin my htp arrived today so I shall start in the morning it has St johns in too so hopefully that should help  April sorry you are down, I hope you are better soon x oh and that baby language thing is SO cool! Not gonna push my luck and write more, NA night all, love to you all x


----------



## Sarachka

*For Addie and her twincesses*

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie-1.gif

DIRECT LINK: https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie-1.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ho ho ho I love the twin pics Sarachka posted, 'I was a mistake' :haha: Very intrigued by what it is you're going to make for us by the way S!
> 
> S'pose I'd better stir myself and take the dog for a bloodsugar walk now I've nommed...
> 
> Heh I dont think this was the sentiment. They meant they tried for a baby and were surprised with twins :haha:Click to expand...

Still a risky one when the kids grow up and see the photos, so long as they take turns with the 'I was a mistake' t shirt:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My poor skinny body has had a fun ride of it today so I'm off for an earlyish night :flower:

Here's an amusing set for you following my GTT this morning:

Breakfast *230*
Lunch *77*
Dinner *98*

:haha: Just as well I respond a bit better to spinach and turkey and lentils than I do pure glucose! 

Nighty night all, hope everyone is feeling more gay in the morning- remember spring is just around the corner and that as from tomorrow Hollinka will have a bicycle. Two shiny thoughts to brighten the darker corners of your minds :hugs:

:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sleep tight xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yet another siggy masterpiece Sarachka, beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ho ho ho I love the twin pics Sarachka posted, 'I was a mistake' :haha: Very intrigued by what it is you're going to make for us by the way S!
> 
> S'pose I'd better stir myself and take the dog for a bloodsugar walk now I've nommed...
> 
> Heh I dont think this was the sentiment. They meant they tried for a baby and were surprised with twins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Still a risky one when the kids grow up and see the photos, so long as they take turns with the 'I was a mistake' t shirt:haha:Click to expand...


Your GD is damaging your eyes - its says Surprise on the tshirt


----------



## firstbaby25

I liked therein stuff too, but wondered if there'd be effects of they didn't take turns wearing the shirt. And if the parents didn't get photographic evidence. 

I enjoyed my coca cola. 

B that's sad but Henry as you say is the last so is everyday including birthday party days are one day closer to the day you can eat whatever you want :haha: not long now :thumbup:

I'm just reading reading and knitting knitting. That's it.


----------



## mummyApril

everywhere is sold out of sleepsuits in sizes 6-9 months! how is that possible?!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> everywhere is sold out of sleepsuits in sizes 6-9 months! how is that possible?!

Same problem here, I can never find 6-9!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> everywhere is sold out of sleepsuits in sizes 6-9 months! how is that possible?!
> 
> Same problem here, I can never find 6-9!Click to expand...


My spreadsheet tells me I have 2 6-9 sleep suits


----------



## mummyApril

so annoying i just wrote out a post and lost it! iv managed to get a few bits from m+s, peacocks, adams am trying next now, couldnt get anything in george, matalan, babies r us, ebay (was crap), amazon, h+m, and mothercare! so many of these had lovely bits but not in 6-9 wahhhh


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> everywhere is sold out of sleepsuits in sizes 6-9 months! how is that possible?!
> 
> Same problem here, I can never find 6-9!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My spreadsheet tells me I have 2 6-9 sleep suitsClick to expand...

girls are quite easy to find for, but i guess cos its after christmas everyones been buying! youre so organised with your spreadsheet!


----------



## mummyApril

iv seen sooooo many boy monkey clothes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I've just counted my copper jar out! That's £20 that I'll take to the chavstar tomorrow :yipee: Sunday roast and tea next week sorted :thumbup: Adams fell asleep on the couch so I'm going to sign off and go read in bed :) see you all tomorrow 

:sleep: well turtle friends. :howdy:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight Jaynie x


----------



## mummyApril

night all (not that anyones here)


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April just put my book down. Adams asleep on couch still :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

bed all to yourself lol x


----------



## mummyApril

oooh forgot mamas and papas...........


----------



## LunaLady

Cute signature, Sezi! Love it :cloud9:

Rhyko is creeping into his 6-9 month clothes... I put him in a 6-12 month onesie today and it has room to grow- but only just!!

He's 13 and a half pounds :dance: And almost 16 weeks old! That 'four months', although still a week and half until he's four calendar months. Should only be 8 weeks old, now :haha:


----------



## addie25

Love it Sarah!!!!!!!!! Thank u so much!!!!!! It's 2am so I'll try and put it on when I wake up. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Dh is at the running club so us girls are having breakfast in bed and making crumbs in the bed and Holly is on dh's side of the bed so he'll have loads of crumbs :devil:

Many things planned for today of a mainly creative nature, and of course the MIL over and Holly's little party then a walk in the park with her BICYCLE if it's ok weather :happydance:

Have lovely Sundays all xxx:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo will be 17 weeks on Monday. :shock: 

Hello all, all caught up but traumatized by Kit's news. How could she leave us? :cry: You're right B, must be a law...

Happy Party Day for Miss Holly Anna. :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ho ho ho I love the twin pics Sarachka posted, 'I was a mistake' :haha: Very intrigued by what it is you're going to make for us by the way S!
> 
> S'pose I'd better stir myself and take the dog for a bloodsugar walk now I've nommed...
> 
> Heh I dont think this was the sentiment. They meant they tried for a baby and were surprised with twins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Still a risky one when the kids grow up and see the photos, so long as they take turns with the 'I was a mistake' t shirt:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your GD is damaging your eyes - its says Surprise on the tshirtClick to expand...

:rofl: My mind clearly converted the words to what I took as the inner meaning!!

:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Going off to bed now. I was called out at 3:30am. Mom went 3 weeks early. Nice quickish labour but baby was very bruised. I thought he was cyanotic but turned out to be bruising.

So much for sleeping in and catching up on sleep :wacko:

Happy Party Day Holly :cake:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Night Trin :kiss: :hugs: A present for Henry you say! :happydance: Have you still not got the thing I sent you about 1200BC now? I sent it the same day as the cbfm for newbie (which took donkey's years to arrive!) :shrug: Wel jel of bonfire, I LOVE them, they speak to some deep primitive part of my being :happydance:
> 
> Sleep well xxxxxxxxxx

I've got 3 PO slips. So I assume one is Hayley, one April and one you? :shrug: It'll all be very exciting when I get them :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> so annoying i just wrote out a post and lost it! iv managed to get a few bits from m+s, peacocks, adams am trying next now, couldnt get anything in george, matalan, babies r us, ebay (was crap), amazon, h+m, and mothercare! so many of these had lovely bits but not in 6-9 wahhhh

We don't get 6-9 months :shrug: It goes newborn, 0-3, 3-6, 6-12 and 12-18

I was quite confused when my dad sent some 6-9mo stuff for Toine from the UK


----------



## TrinityMom

I have Kit-drivel and Cara-story withdrawal :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ok, off to bed



I only have 60 days left :argh:


----------



## new mummy2010

:happydance:


mummyApril said:


> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it


:hug: i have bbm'd you lovely im sad you feel so down :cry:.......as Luna has said we all have bad days as mummy's and you do seem to lack in a support net work as such sometimes and the s*** you deal with from the girl's dads is poofuckery too, but that said you are doing it virtually on your tod and i moan jeez i have this week :haha:, but i am not on my own most of the time like you are hunni i nuv you and your a star in my eyes :kiss:xxxxx




LunaLady said:


> Cute signature, Sezi! Love it :cloud9:
> 
> Rhyko is creeping into his 6-9 month clothes... I put him in a 6-12 month onesie today and it has room to grow- but only just!!
> 
> He's 13 and a half pounds :dance: And almost 16 weeks old! That 'four months', although still a week and half until he's four calendar months. Should only be 8 weeks old, now :haha:

Gosh Nate has just moved into 6-9 Rhyko is super growing must be that boobie juice:thumbup:can we have some pictures soon please:flower:


April- we are off to buy 6-9 sleepsuits after baby swimmers today as he only fits in two suits now and he needs those with built in mits as he wakes with freezing hands, we have a gift card for george so hopefully they have some or i will be:growlmad:



Essie-where has your avatar gone:shrug:

I agree on the Kit thing but i can see myself maybe getting to that point soon too as i have stuff to do ,that much its coming outta my ears :wacko:


Me and Lee had a gorgeous meal last night and 3 drinks each was perfectooo today i am happy (yay i hear you shout about bloody time she stopped whinging ha:winkwink:)

Trin -it will be like christmas for you when you have been to the PO :happydance:.....and thanks for the prune advice:hugs:


HAPPY PARTY DAY HOLLINKA:cake::hi::cake:


I HOPE cASSIE IS HAVING A SUPER WEEKEND AWAY WITH HER MAN:thumbup:

Molly-how are your DD & DH ? Any better?:hugs:#



ps-love the pic of Holly reading her christmas present:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

wow not long now i bet you are so excited ar you having water birth i persume? 

do you have a fave MW who will come for Tori's birth Trin?


----------



## Sarachka

Morning!

Me hungry. OH in shower. Hope he'll make his tired pregnant girlfriend a coffee and some breakfast when he gets out. 

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Don't laugh! I'm no Essie when it comes to cake making!! Wild boar cake and party girl in Peppa Pig dress my mum got me from UK charity shop, she looks sooooooooooo cute, with shiny shoes too!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 4









020.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









017.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Got to go and get myself scrubbed up for the MIL arriving, I leave you with some pics for your Sunday entertainment.....
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 0









008.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0









007.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 0









006.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

Such adorable photos Bethany!! I can't wait to see mOre of the days festivities.


----------



## poas

I just snorted coffee out my nose-b that is too funny! I can imagine you dressing him! Ha ha ha ha! Hope holly has a great day  and everyone else too ...but mainly holly


----------



## HollyMonkey

How do you extract a 2yr old from a bicycle she is in love with???!!!!! She refuses to come off it! Oh my I know what my motherly duties will be all next week... round and round and round the park with The Bicycle...:wacko:


I really enjoyed dressing my orangutang up. Broody.:blush:


----------



## Essie

Lovely pics B. I like your cake, and the orang-utan in Henrys clothes :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Love the pic's Holly looks adorable as ever and your cake baking is far better than mine !!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi Essie you ok? 

Hi Crunch..same to you?

Hi Ginge....and to you too...?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Feeling very ill :( Can't put my finger on whats wrong though its driving me crazy :( Feeling sick, tight feeling chest, tired just generally feeling off :( Wish it would sort itself out...Wondering what could be causing it. Feeling refluxy too....I know how the turtle babies feel!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi Essie you ok...?

hi Hayley,
I've got a meeting at work tomorrow so worrying about that, although I know it'll be fine as it's just to help me write something. But still not looking forward to it. 

How're you? Is Nate any less screamy?


----------



## Sarachka

I might dress a monkey up like B did!


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> wow not long now i bet you are so excited ar you having water birth i persume?
> 
> do you have a fave MW who will come for Tori's birth Trin?

Yep, home water birth again for us. The midwife I work with will deliver her and the other doula in our practice will be my doula :thumbup: I'm really looking forward to the birth. It's just the renovations that have to be done first that scare me. We knocked down the wall between the current dressing room (that will be Tori's 'room') and the new dressing room (that will one day be our en suite bathroom)


----------



## TrinityMom

There is a Bright Starts Ingenuity Cradle swing for sale for R700. I have offered R500 and the woman said she'd let me know on Monday - I assume she's waiting to see if she can get her price this weekend. It looks lovely and if you buy it new here it's R3000 so I really hope we get it. It didn't have the mobile in the pic she posted online but all the reviews say the mobile is useless anyway. I'm sure I can dangle something instead

https://i1.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens18594284_1317106089Top_Rated_Baby_Swings.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/410IW2Ku%2BZL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## Sarachka

I didn't get round to ordering my toys r us nursery furnature yesterday and then in the 2nd tri forum someone posted a 10% discount code for today only so I got my £35 off my £350 order! The changing unit that's advertised as matching the cotbed went out of stock AGAIN over night but I found one for the same price that I actually like more. Both the cotbed and changing unit were on sale, plus 10% on top of that  Sezi likes discounts!


----------



## LunaLady

Gorgeous bump Trin! :cloud9:

Awesome deals, Sezi! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a perfect afternoon:cloud9: This was Holly's little face when she saw her bike, soooo happy! And smug! She loves it, and has spent all afternoon on it- we took her round the park with the pushy stick since she doesn't know how to pedal it yet :awww:
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









033.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 4









037.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









035.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4









030.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TrinityMom

Such lovely pics B. She looks thrilled :cloud9:

We had another bonfire, ate potato bake and salad outside under the moon and the boys had a night swim :cloud9: so so lovely :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Luna I love your new avatar!


----------



## Sarachka

my two babies, can't wait until there's a 3rd in the picture too

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ef4030e1-1.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Luna I love your new avatar!

Thank you! Rhyko's in a Maya wrap - a Christmas gift from MIL! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly gobbled lots of cake- she ate the boar's legs first, then his tail, then lots of the little cupcakes :shock: And I had some too:blush: and then cycled for 40 minutes in compensation and tested my bloods every 15mins for 2hrs in mega paranoia and they stayed around 85 :happydance: That's the cycling for you! Then a lovely walk to the park so Holly could try out her bike. 

And dh has said he'll come on my dog walk with me this evening since the boys are here to listen out for Holly when she's in bed, and I'm excited about that! The air smells of spring at night at the moment, with little birdies singing again in the trees.

You're pregnant *Trin*!!! Beautious bump there, enjoy it:hugs:

*Sarachka* that's good discounting you've been doing:thumbup: I got Holly's bike in last summers sales and felt smug about that today when she was finally given it- I'm getting the hang of the long term perspective in my old age!!
 



Attached Files:







065.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Won't be long until there is Sarachka!

Trin that sounds lovely, especially the potato :haha:

OMG Holly is making me melt with love, she's playing with her plastic farm animals and making all their noises :awww: So cute it hurts!


----------



## TrinityMom

B! I know! right?! It's weird! :wacko: Gone so very fast

People look at me oddly when I'm in labour ward now...like why are you not in the pool?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Won't be long until there is Sarachka!
> 
> Trin that sounds lovely, especially the potato :haha:
> 
> OMG Holly is making me melt with love, she's playing with her plastic farm animals and making all their noises :awww: So cute it hurts!

:haha: I thought of you...it was potatoes and cream and garlic and seasoning :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Henry's got hiccups


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Won't be long until there is Sarachka!
> 
> Trin that sounds lovely, especially the potato :haha:
> 
> OMG Holly is making me melt with love, she's playing with her plastic farm animals and making all their noises :awww: So cute it hurts!
> 
> :haha: I thought of you...it was potatoes and cream and garlic and seasoning :cloud9:Click to expand...

I think that would equate to about an hour and a half on the bike, averaging 29km/hr, so it's always possible I suppose:shrug: Swimming club starts again next week, ravioli :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How do you get that film print down the side of your avatar pics Trin?


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh look!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:ninja:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> How do you get that film print down the side of your avatar pics Trin?

I edit on this site https://pixlr.com/o-matic/


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just had to go and put some creamy garlic cheese on a low carb cracker thanks to your potato post Trin! :munch: Hmm I'm going to cream and garlic my quinoa tonight with my salmon and spinach, nommo. Hungry wungry


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I might dress a monkey up like B did!

Don't get into bad habits though- with soft toys you can hold them upside down and stuff their arms and legs in willy nilly- we might end up doing the same to our babies thinking they're monkeys :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, got to put very late up small personnage to bed and go and cook creamy garlic themed food!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Right. Off to bed...far too tired. I really really hope that I can stay in it til morning [-o&lt;

Goodnight B
Night night everyone else who reads this later
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin and B glad your days went so well. Always good to hear/read. :flower: 
Oh and B, nuv the pics of your ickle cherub toddler girl. Trin, loving your bump!

OH seems to have woken up in better health. :happydance: DD is still the same. :(


----------



## Mollykins

GGood buys Sez! And good pic of your babes. :)


----------



## addie25

Sarah I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my siggy!! Thank you so much!! I tried to put it up but couldn't. DH said he would try when he gets home.


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How do you get that film print down the side of your avatar pics Trin?
> 
> I edit on this site https://pixlr.com/o-matic/Click to expand...

FUN!!

I made a kissy face picture for you all:

https://i.imm.io/ehIl.jpeg

Never mind the wet hair... :haha:


----------



## addie25

Love the pic!!
And B the pics of Holly are just adorable.


----------



## addie25

DH and I had a lovely day. We went to our class and got to go to see where we will deliver, and went to the nursery and saw all the new babies!!!!!!!!!! I want it to be May now I want my girls in my arms!!!! (don't want them to come early so I can wait till May but I hope May comes quickly)


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> DH and I had a lovely day. We went to our class and got to go to see where we will deliver, and went to the nursery and saw all the new babies!!!!!!!!!! I want it to be May now I want my girls in my arms!!!! (don't want them to come early so I can wait till May but I hope May comes quickly)

I didn't think they still did the whole nursery with all the babies bit?! I'd request 'rooming-in' then if I were you, Addie. Otherwise they'll take your babies away for several hours... super silly. It takes away that precious just after birth bonding time when your oxytocin levels are super high. And makes it hard to get breastfeeding established right away! :shrug:

I'm astounded they still do that in this country... I had no idea!


----------



## x-ginge-x

No likey being ill :( this feelings vile :(

Tight chest feeling, nausea, dizziness, tired...wish I knew what was causing this..!


----------



## addie25

They don't take the babies the the regular nursery unless you request they go there. I asked them if my babies are doing well when they are born do they have to go to the nursery and she said no they can stay with me in my room the entire time.


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> DH and I had a lovely day. We went to our class and got to go to see where we will deliver, and went to the nursery and saw all the new babies!!!!!!!!!! I want it to be May now I want my girls in my arms!!!! (don't want them to come early so I can wait till May but I hope May comes quickly)
> 
> I didn't think they still did the whole nursery with all the babies bit?! I'd request 'rooming-in' then if I were you, Addie. Otherwise they'll take your babies away for several hours... super silly. It takes away that precious just after birth bonding time when your oxytocin levels are super high. And makes it hard to get breastfeeding established right away! :shrug:
> 
> I'm astounded they still do that in this country... I had no idea!Click to expand...

I read "OxyContin" and got all excited 

lol jk

What does oxytocin do?


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thankyooooooooooo so much trin 
for my beautiful fridge magnet gorgeous fragrance spray even my dh loves it :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> DH and I had a lovely day. We went to our class and got to go to see where we will deliver, and went to the nursery and saw all the new babies!!!!!!!!!! I want it to be May now I want my girls in my arms!!!! (don't want them to come early so I can wait till May but I hope May comes quickly)
> 
> I didn't think they still did the whole nursery with all the babies bit?! I'd request 'rooming-in' then if I were you, Addie. Otherwise they'll take your babies away for several hours... super silly. It takes away that precious just after birth bonding time when your oxytocin levels are super high. And makes it hard to get breastfeeding established right away! :shrug:
> 
> I'm astounded they still do that in this country... I had no idea!Click to expand...
> 
> I read "OxyContin" and got all excited
> 
> lol jk
> 
> What does oxytocin do?Click to expand...

Oxytocin is the "love hormone". Makes you all gooey eyed over your new baby :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> They don't take the babies the the regular nursery unless you request they go there. I asked them if my babies are doing well when they are born do they have to go to the nursery and she said no they can stay with me in my room the entire time.

Phew, that's good!


----------



## addie25

Sideways again, sorry. Not the best picture and my boobs look super small here when in reality they are hugeee. I took pictures out with my friends the other day and I didn't like them and erased them bc my boobs just looked abnormally huge. For some reason they look super small in this one tho.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> They don't take the babies the the regular nursery unless you request they go there. I asked them if my babies are doing well when they are born do they have to go to the nursery and she said no they can stay with me in my room the entire time.
> 
> Phew, that's good!Click to expand...

Yea, I really liked the hospital and the men and women there who just had their babies were telling us how they had the best experience so that was nice to hear.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so annoying i just wrote out a post and lost it! iv managed to get a few bits from m+s, peacocks, adams am trying next now, couldnt get anything in george, matalan, babies r us, ebay (was crap), amazon, h+m, and mothercare! so many of these had lovely bits but not in 6-9 wahhhh
> 
> We don't get 6-9 months :shrug: It goes newborn, 0-3, 3-6, 6-12 and 12-18
> 
> I was quite confused when my dad sent some 6-9mo stuff for Toine from the UKClick to expand...

we get some 6-12 here also but i prefer 6-9 just incase 6-12 is too big


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Ok, off to bed
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 60 days left :argh:

that has gone soooooo quick! i remember when you were 7 weeks!!!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it
> 
> 
> :hug: i have bbm'd you lovely im sad you feel so down :cry:.......as Luna has said we all have bad days as mummy's and you do seem to lack in a support net work as such sometimes and the s*** you deal with from the girl's dads is poofuckery too, but that said you are doing it virtually on your tod and i moan jeez i have this week :haha:, but i am not on my own most of the time like you are hunni i nuv you and your a star in my eyes :kiss:xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute signature, Sezi! Love it :cloud9:
> 
> Rhyko is creeping into his 6-9 month clothes... I put him in a 6-12 month onesie today and it has room to grow- but only just!!
> 
> He's 13 and a half pounds :dance: And almost 16 weeks old! That 'four months', although still a week and half until he's four calendar months. Should only be 8 weeks old, now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Nate has just moved into 6-9 Rhyko is super growing must be that boobie juice:thumbup:can we have some pictures soon please:flower:
> 
> 
> April- we are off to buy 6-9 sleepsuits after baby swimmers today as he only fits in two suits now and he needs those with built in mits as he wakes with freezing hands, we have a gift card for george so hopefully they have some or i will be:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie-where has your avatar gone:shrug:
> 
> I agree on the Kit thing but i can see myself maybe getting to that point soon too as i have stuff to do ,that much its coming outta my ears :wacko:
> 
> 
> Me and Lee had a gorgeous meal last night and 3 drinks each was perfectooo today i am happy (yay i hear you shout about bloody time she stopped whinging ha:winkwink:)
> 
> Trin -it will be like christmas for you when you have been to the PO :happydance:.....and thanks for the prune advice:hugs:
> 
> 
> HAPPY PARTY DAY HOLLINKA:cake::hi::cake:
> 
> 
> I HOPE cASSIE IS HAVING A SUPER WEEKEND AWAY WITH HER MAN:thumbup:
> 
> Molly-how are your DD & DH ? Any better?:hugs:#
> 
> 
> 
> ps-love the pic of Holly reading her christmas present:cloud9:Click to expand...

thankyou lovey, i dont mind the part of doing it on my own, its mainly easier that way, and im used to that, its just feeling of no where to go etc people not giving a sh*t about me, i mean my sister bothers more with her social life than with me, shes been saying for a month now shell come over, i never hold my breath, but im glad i have you girls to talk to xx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Don't laugh! I'm no Essie when it comes to cake making!! Wild boar cake and party girl in Peppa Pig dress my mum got me from UK charity shop, she looks sooooooooooo cute, with shiny shoes too!:happydance:

ohhh what a cutie pie Holly is! she looks so grown up since shes turned 2! the cake is fabbo :thumbup: send me some lol, did you have a good day? and mostly did Holly have a good party day, and love her bike? x


----------



## cassie04

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


I missed you guys!:blush:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it
> 
> 
> :hug: i have bbm'd you lovely im sad you feel so down :cry:.......as Luna has said we all have bad days as mummy's and you do seem to lack in a support net work as such sometimes and the s*** you deal with from the girl's dads is poofuckery too, but that said you are doing it virtually on your tod and i moan jeez i have this week :haha:, but i am not on my own most of the time like you are hunni i nuv you and your a star in my eyes :kiss:xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute signature, Sezi! Love it :cloud9:
> 
> Rhyko is creeping into his 6-9 month clothes... I put him in a 6-12 month onesie today and it has room to grow- but only just!!
> 
> He's 13 and a half pounds :dance: And almost 16 weeks old! That 'four months', although still a week and half until he's four calendar months. Should only be 8 weeks old, now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Nate has just moved into 6-9 Rhyko is super growing must be that boobie juice:thumbup:can we have some pictures soon please:flower:
> 
> 
> April- we are off to buy 6-9 sleepsuits after baby swimmers today as he only fits in two suits now and he needs those with built in mits as he wakes with freezing hands, we have a gift card for george so hopefully they have some or i will be:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie-where has your avatar gone:shrug:
> 
> I agree on the Kit thing but i can see myself maybe getting to that point soon too as i have stuff to do ,that much its coming outta my ears :wacko:
> 
> 
> Me and Lee had a gorgeous meal last night and 3 drinks each was perfectooo today i am happy (yay i hear you shout about bloody time she stopped whinging ha:winkwink:)
> 
> Trin -it will be like christmas for you when you have been to the PO :happydance:.....and thanks for the prune advice:hugs:
> 
> 
> HAPPY PARTY DAY HOLLINKA:cake::hi::cake:
> 
> 
> I HOPE cASSIE IS HAVING A SUPER WEEKEND AWAY WITH HER MAN:thumbup:
> 
> Molly-how are your DD & DH ? Any better?:hugs:#
> 
> 
> 
> ps-love the pic of Holly reading her christmas present:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou lovey, i dont mind the part of doing it on my own, its mainly easier that way, and im used to that, its just feeling of no where to go etc people not giving a sh*t about me, i mean my sister bothers more with her social life than with me, shes been saying for a month now shell come over, i never hold my breath, but im glad i have you girls to talk to xxClick to expand...

Awww april! :hugs: you know im always here if u need a chat......my facebook is hooked up to my iphone so it always alerts me if i get messages so if i go a few days off here u can always seek me on there if u need to chat to someone desperatly! i hope your ok my lovely! and keep that chin held up high like we have talked about previosuly :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> They don't take the babies the the regular nursery unless you request they go there. I asked them if my babies are doing well when they are born do they have to go to the nursery and she said no they can stay with me in my room the entire time.
> 
> Phew, that's good!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I really liked the hospital and the men and women there who just had their babies were telling us how they had the best experience so that was nice to hear.Click to expand...

Hi addie!

How are you and your gorgeous girlies? :flower:

How did your first birthing class go the other night!?


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Right, got to put very late up small personnage to bed and go and cook creamy garlic themed food!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

DAMN! i missed you:nope: I never got to ask how was hollys birthday and what did you do? hope to catch you soon B!

Sleep tight!:hugs:


----------



## cassie04

TRIN!!!!!!!!!!! i managed to catch your gorgeous bump on facebook! and i had a look back at 12 weeks in comparison and what a difference! i think you have had a growth spurt the past few weeks! :thumbup: Also i then had a mooch at Tori's album and how gorgeous are your 3D scan! what did you find out about her? tell me all about it!?!?:blush:


----------



## addie25

Hi Cassie!! Class was great have 2 more next week. :thumbup:

How have u been??


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Got to go and get myself scrubbed up for the MIL arriving, I leave you with some pics for your Sunday entertainment.....

this is just wayyy cute! and Henry is going to look so much cuter were going to have cuteness overload :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> How do you extract a 2yr old from a bicycle she is in love with???!!!!! She refuses to come off it! Oh my I know what my motherly duties will be all next week... round and round and round the park with The Bicycle...:wacko:
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed dressing my orangutang up. Broody.:blush:

you know Holly is going to be up at 5am just to ride her bike?! aw im so glad she loves it!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I might dress a monkey up like B did!

can you not do that to Alice? shed look cute in a dress!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Cassie i sent u a pressie 

adddie: love the bumpy :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> There is a Bright Starts Ingenuity Cradle swing for sale for R700. I have offered R500 and the woman said she'd let me know on Monday - I assume she's waiting to see if she can get her price this weekend. It looks lovely and if you buy it new here it's R3000 so I really hope we get it. It didn't have the mobile in the pic she posted online but all the reviews say the mobile is useless anyway. I'm sure I can dangle something instead
> 
> https://i1.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens18594284_1317106089Top_Rated_Baby_Swings.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/410IW2Ku%2BZL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

i want to get in that! i hope you get it


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I didn't get round to ordering my toys r us nursery furnature yesterday and then in the 2nd tri forum someone posted a 10% discount code for today only so I got my £35 off my £350 order! The changing unit that's advertised as matching the cotbed went out of stock AGAIN over night but I found one for the same price that I actually like more. Both the cotbed and changing unit were on sale, plus 10% on top of that  Sezi likes discounts!

oooh have we pics? nice deals :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Such lovely pics B. She looks thrilled :cloud9:
> 
> We had another bonfire, ate potato bake and salad outside under the moon and the boys had a night swim :cloud9: so so lovely :cloud9:

i wish it was nice enough to do that over here


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> DH and I had a lovely day. We went to our class and got to go to see where we will deliver, and went to the nursery and saw all the new babies!!!!!!!!!! I want it to be May now I want my girls in my arms!!!! (don't want them to come early so I can wait till May but I hope May comes quickly)
> 
> I didn't think they still did the whole nursery with all the babies bit?! I'd request 'rooming-in' then if I were you, Addie. Otherwise they'll take your babies away for several hours... super silly. It takes away that precious just after birth bonding time when your oxytocin levels are super high. And makes it hard to get breastfeeding established right away! :shrug:
> 
> I'm astounded they still do that in this country... I had no idea!Click to expand...

id definitely be against my baby going away from me, James never left my side, nor did the girls, id hate it


----------



## cassie04

Here are some photos from our weekend away! :cloud9: was lovely
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1947.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5









SAM_1849.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









SAM_1865.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 4









SAM_1882.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 3









SAM_1903.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it
> 
> 
> :hug: i have bbm'd you lovely im sad you feel so down :cry:.......as Luna has said we all have bad days as mummy's and you do seem to lack in a support net work as such sometimes and the s*** you deal with from the girl's dads is poofuckery too, but that said you are doing it virtually on your tod and i moan jeez i have this week :haha:, but i am not on my own most of the time like you are hunni i nuv you and your a star in my eyes :kiss:xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute signature, Sezi! Love it :cloud9:
> 
> Rhyko is creeping into his 6-9 month clothes... I put him in a 6-12 month onesie today and it has room to grow- but only just!!
> 
> He's 13 and a half pounds :dance: And almost 16 weeks old! That 'four months', although still a week and half until he's four calendar months. Should only be 8 weeks old, now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Nate has just moved into 6-9 Rhyko is super growing must be that boobie juice:thumbup:can we have some pictures soon please:flower:
> 
> 
> April- we are off to buy 6-9 sleepsuits after baby swimmers today as he only fits in two suits now and he needs those with built in mits as he wakes with freezing hands, we have a gift card for george so hopefully they have some or i will be:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie-where has your avatar gone:shrug:
> 
> I agree on the Kit thing but i can see myself maybe getting to that point soon too as i have stuff to do ,that much its coming outta my ears :wacko:
> 
> 
> Me and Lee had a gorgeous meal last night and 3 drinks each was perfectooo today i am happy (yay i hear you shout about bloody time she stopped whinging ha:winkwink:)
> 
> Trin -it will be like christmas for you when you have been to the PO :happydance:.....and thanks for the prune advice:hugs:
> 
> 
> HAPPY PARTY DAY HOLLINKA:cake::hi::cake:
> 
> 
> I HOPE cASSIE IS HAVING A SUPER WEEKEND AWAY WITH HER MAN:thumbup:
> 
> Molly-how are your DD & DH ? Any better?:hugs:#
> 
> 
> 
> ps-love the pic of Holly reading her christmas present:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou lovey, i dont mind the part of doing it on my own, its mainly easier that way, and im used to that, its just feeling of no where to go etc people not giving a sh*t about me, i mean my sister bothers more with her social life than with me, shes been saying for a month now shell come over, i never hold my breath, but im glad i have you girls to talk to xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww april! :hugs: you know im always here if u need a chat......my facebook is hooked up to my iphone so it always alerts me if i get messages so if i go a few days off here u can always seek me on there if u need to chat to someone desperatly! i hope your ok my lovely! and keep that chin held up high like we have talked about previosuly :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou sweet, i know youre there to talk to but you were relaxing! how was it? did you have an amaze time? x


----------



## cassie04

babyhopes2010 said:


> Cassie i sent u a pressie
> 
> adddie: love the bumpy :)

Awwww that is super kind of you! you shouldnt have! :blush: i will be hunting the postman down now! i get soooo excited! hows freya? still sleeping well? and smiling away?:flower:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it
> 
> 
> :hug: i have bbm'd you lovely im sad you feel so down :cry:.......as Luna has said we all have bad days as mummy's and you do seem to lack in a support net work as such sometimes and the s*** you deal with from the girl's dads is poofuckery too, but that said you are doing it virtually on your tod and i moan jeez i have this week :haha:, but i am not on my own most of the time like you are hunni i nuv you and your a star in my eyes :kiss:xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute signature, Sezi! Love it :cloud9:
> 
> Rhyko is creeping into his 6-9 month clothes... I put him in a 6-12 month onesie today and it has room to grow- but only just!!
> 
> He's 13 and a half pounds :dance: And almost 16 weeks old! That 'four months', although still a week and half until he's four calendar months. Should only be 8 weeks old, now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Nate has just moved into 6-9 Rhyko is super growing must be that boobie juice:thumbup:can we have some pictures soon please:flower:
> 
> 
> April- we are off to buy 6-9 sleepsuits after baby swimmers today as he only fits in two suits now and he needs those with built in mits as he wakes with freezing hands, we have a gift card for george so hopefully they have some or i will be:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie-where has your avatar gone:shrug:
> 
> I agree on the Kit thing but i can see myself maybe getting to that point soon too as i have stuff to do ,that much its coming outta my ears :wacko:
> 
> 
> Me and Lee had a gorgeous meal last night and 3 drinks each was perfectooo today i am happy (yay i hear you shout about bloody time she stopped whinging ha:winkwink:)
> 
> Trin -it will be like christmas for you when you have been to the PO :happydance:.....and thanks for the prune advice:hugs:
> 
> 
> HAPPY PARTY DAY HOLLINKA:cake::hi::cake:
> 
> 
> I HOPE cASSIE IS HAVING A SUPER WEEKEND AWAY WITH HER MAN:thumbup:
> 
> Molly-how are your DD & DH ? Any better?:hugs:#
> 
> 
> 
> ps-love the pic of Holly reading her christmas present:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou lovey, i dont mind the part of doing it on my own, its mainly easier that way, and im used to that, its just feeling of no where to go etc people not giving a sh*t about me, i mean my sister bothers more with her social life than with me, shes been saying for a month now shell come over, i never hold my breath, but im glad i have you girls to talk to xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww april! :hugs: you know im always here if u need a chat......my facebook is hooked up to my iphone so it always alerts me if i get messages so if i go a few days off here u can always seek me on there if u need to chat to someone desperatly! i hope your ok my lovely! and keep that chin held up high like we have talked about previosuly :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou sweet, i know youre there to talk to but you were relaxing! how was it? did you have an amaze time? xClick to expand...

It was lovely we didnt really do much other than go to the zoo, eat, swim and cuddle!:blush: but was nice to chill out and forget about uni work for a bit! :thumbup: thanks.......hows james and the girls?


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Hi Cassie!! Class was great have 2 more next week. :thumbup:
> 
> How have u been??

Awww good stuff!:thumbup: i was dissapointed in mine and i was really looking forward to it :nope: they were 30 mins late and they said they couldnt do any breathing or positions (even though we bought in the excercise ball and pillows) and instead she sat and talked about labour for 2 hours in a stuffy room.....which to be honest was everything i had read in my baby books! plus some poor preggo lady collapsed it was that hot! 

I have breastfeeding class tomorrow (im taking my mum as dave is at work) and have a physiotherapy class in the morning (cos my bump is too heavy :dohh:) what have u got this week?


----------



## mummyApril

so i have only managed to come on just now, today i went to my sisters in London, and made a big decision that i have to get over my London phobia! this year i am going to visit London at least 15 times! iv done it once but thats in the car so it doesnt really count lol. i want to visit the zoo, and museums also i love love the buildings! would love to take the girls and show them all the history, so best sort my London phobia out.
Had a lovely roast dinner and sat and relaxed with my sister which was nice, and the big thing of the day, my sister has booked my birthday present only to go and see SWAN LAKE the Ballet!!!!!! so bloody excited for that! its going to be amazing, even if its not until 4th of August! which is a week before James 1st birthday! got to keep myself busy.
Trin have ordered my Bach remedies thankyou for giving me the info :)

hope everyone is good and all turt babies are happy and well, i miss Kit though :(


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh i actually just want to cry! had enough of everything right now :( my skys broken, and now my internet isnt working properly, may sound like a stupid thing to get upset about but its my only luxury and only way to communicate with people at the moment! my period is horrible, the girls arent here to make me smile im lonely and have no friends to meet up with or talk to, iv been taken for granted all my life and im the one that suffers in the end all the time, im really just sick of everything right now and just want to run away :( my life is just being at home constantly, iv been out twice, and cant go anywhere even if i wanted to, im constantly worried about getting ill, dying etc and sleep is messed up, i have no motivation and now iv just ranted to all of you for you to roll your eyes and me moaning again, sorry i had to write it down and no where else to write it
> 
> 
> :hug: i have bbm'd you lovely im sad you feel so down :cry:.......as Luna has said we all have bad days as mummy's and you do seem to lack in a support net work as such sometimes and the s*** you deal with from the girl's dads is poofuckery too, but that said you are doing it virtually on your tod and i moan jeez i have this week :haha:, but i am not on my own most of the time like you are hunni i nuv you and your a star in my eyes :kiss:xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Cute signature, Sezi! Love it :cloud9:
> 
> Rhyko is creeping into his 6-9 month clothes... I put him in a 6-12 month onesie today and it has room to grow- but only just!!
> 
> He's 13 and a half pounds :dance: And almost 16 weeks old! That 'four months', although still a week and half until he's four calendar months. Should only be 8 weeks old, now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Nate has just moved into 6-9 Rhyko is super growing must be that boobie juice:thumbup:can we have some pictures soon please:flower:
> 
> 
> April- we are off to buy 6-9 sleepsuits after baby swimmers today as he only fits in two suits now and he needs those with built in mits as he wakes with freezing hands, we have a gift card for george so hopefully they have some or i will be:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie-where has your avatar gone:shrug:
> 
> I agree on the Kit thing but i can see myself maybe getting to that point soon too as i have stuff to do ,that much its coming outta my ears :wacko:
> 
> 
> Me and Lee had a gorgeous meal last night and 3 drinks each was perfectooo today i am happy (yay i hear you shout about bloody time she stopped whinging ha:winkwink:)
> 
> Trin -it will be like christmas for you when you have been to the PO :happydance:.....and thanks for the prune advice:hugs:
> 
> 
> HAPPY PARTY DAY HOLLINKA:cake::hi::cake:
> 
> 
> I HOPE cASSIE IS HAVING A SUPER WEEKEND AWAY WITH HER MAN:thumbup:
> 
> Molly-how are your DD & DH ? Any better?:hugs:#
> 
> 
> 
> ps-love the pic of Holly reading her christmas present:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou lovey, i dont mind the part of doing it on my own, its mainly easier that way, and im used to that, its just feeling of no where to go etc people not giving a sh*t about me, i mean my sister bothers more with her social life than with me, shes been saying for a month now shell come over, i never hold my breath, but im glad i have you girls to talk to xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww april! :hugs: you know im always here if u need a chat......my facebook is hooked up to my iphone so it always alerts me if i get messages so if i go a few days off here u can always seek me on there if u need to chat to someone desperatly! i hope your ok my lovely! and keep that chin held up high like we have talked about previosuly :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou sweet, i know youre there to talk to but you were relaxing! how was it? did you have an amaze time? xClick to expand...
> 
> It was lovely we didnt really do much other than go to the zoo, eat, swim and cuddle!:blush: but was nice to chill out and forget about uni work for a bit! :thumbup: thanks.......hows james and the girls?Click to expand...

oh but that sounds lovely, it what you need before little buba comes along, so excited to meet her! James and girls are really good, settling back into school routine now :)


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> so i have only managed to come on just now, today i went to my sisters in London, and made a big decision that i have to get over my London phobia! this year i am going to visit London at least 15 times! iv done it once but thats in the car so it doesnt really count lol. i want to visit the zoo, and museums also i love love the buildings! would love to take the girls and show them all the history, so best sort my London phobia out.
> Had a lovely roast dinner and sat and relaxed with my sister which was nice, and the big thing of the day, my sister has booked my birthday present only to go and see SWAN LAKE the Ballet!!!!!! so bloody excited for that! its going to be amazing, even if its not until 4th of August! which is a week before James 1st birthday! got to keep myself busy.
> Trin have ordered my Bach remedies thankyou for giving me the info :)
> 
> hope everyone is good and all turt babies are happy and well, i miss Kit though :(

:thumbup: best way to face a phobia is to face it head on! and thumbs up for the zoo! i love them....although i get sad when the animals look sad :cry:
but that is deffo summit to look forward to!


Right im off to bed! nighty night lovely ladies hopefully be on tomoro inbetween physiotherapy, dissertation and breastfeeding classes :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

No-ones listening to me :cry: 

Fine....i'll go to bed and be poorly on my own with no input :sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so i have only managed to come on just now, today i went to my sisters in London, and made a big decision that i have to get over my London phobia! this year i am going to visit London at least 15 times! iv done it once but thats in the car so it doesnt really count lol. i want to visit the zoo, and museums also i love love the buildings! would love to take the girls and show them all the history, so best sort my London phobia out.
> Had a lovely roast dinner and sat and relaxed with my sister which was nice, and the big thing of the day, my sister has booked my birthday present only to go and see SWAN LAKE the Ballet!!!!!! so bloody excited for that! its going to be amazing, even if its not until 4th of August! which is a week before James 1st birthday! got to keep myself busy.
> Trin have ordered my Bach remedies thankyou for giving me the info :)
> 
> hope everyone is good and all turt babies are happy and well, i miss Kit though :(
> 
> :thumbup: best way to face a phobia is to face it head on! and thumbs up for the zoo! i love them....although i get sad when the animals look sad :cry:
> but that is deffo summit to look forward to!
> 
> 
> Right im off to bed! nighty night lovely ladies hopefully be on tomoro inbetween physiotherapy, dissertation and breastfeeding classes :dohh:Click to expand...

gotta face it sometime lol, night lovely sleep well and have fun (or at least try to) tomorrow :)


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> No-ones listening to me :cry:
> 
> Fine....i'll go to bed and be poorly on my own with no input :sulk:

i was going to say something about it but then i thought i have no clue about it!? could it be panic attacks, can get sickness and tight chests with that, or it could be the change from coming off of the pill? i really cant help im afraid but hope youre better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

my old bestfriend has moved a few miles from me! we have been friends since i was 15! and we are doing lunch next Monday, i made the first step! and im excited not scared or anxious and i cant wait to see my friend, the last time was at her dads funeral before i was pregnant, but now we can see each other more yay!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

oh but i wont be leaving my turts for no one :)

it seems iv made a lot of 'life' plans in one day! and i have butterflies from it


----------



## mummyApril

hhhmmm James photo update me thinks....


----------



## mummyApril

sky teether, blowing raspberries, funny faces, and eating his foot (his favourite thing at the moment) lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG02716-20120108-1304.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









IMG02720-20120108-1341.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG02721-20120108-1341.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG02723-20120108-1342.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG02725-20120108-1712.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

and on that note as the loner on the thread again im am off maybe to bed lol night all x


----------



## addie25

Remember I was told to get 2 beauty marks removed after pregnancy. Well I looked at one today and it changed a lot and has black dots in it. I know beauty marks get darker and change in pregnancy but I'm a bit freaked out.


----------



## Sarachka

Monday mornings take the piss. 

Only three more months to go ...


----------



## Sarachka

This is the changer unit

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/fcf7865b.jpg

And this is the cot

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c738a40b.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Here are some photos from our weekend away! :cloud9: was lovely


Behind you Cassie!! Watch out!! There's a great big massive dinosaur about to eat you!! Run for your life!


:haha:

Lovely pics, that looks like my kind of animaly day out :thumbup:
*
Morning all

I know Monday mornings are pissfuck for you Sarachka but I quite like them, all the menfolk back at school and work and just nice quiet English ladies at home being civilised together

Great furniture, are they being delivered? (Soon?) The changing table is good since it will make a nice chest of drawers for her once the changing years are over, which is very quick even when they're still in nappies, I NEVER lift Holly up on her surface anymore, way too heavy! We change nappies on the floor or standing up now so I'm glad I got a chest of drawers type thing for her too. Beaut colour wood, it's going to look delicious*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just trying to catch up but my heart strings are being tugged, Holly is looking everywhere for her bike, frantically, while holding her cycling gloves and bike water bottle :cry: It's in the garage :cry: I'll take her out in a mo for a ride

Weigh in this morning was poofuck, back down to 49.3kgs :nope: Must be my haircut :shrug: I was so excited about my 50kgs last week, it was clearly just a big poo or my charm bracelet or something :cry: Fasting bloods ok at 88 though, so just scraping in under the 90 limit! Deffo higher than a week or 2 ago though :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I got to sleep in :yipee: I feel human again today :thumbup: Last 2 days of the holidays so it's a sorting stuff out day. Seeing as I worked 7 days last week I have taken today off to mooch around. I'll go get Ch'ien's uniforms later, hopefully 2 new ceiling fans, paint for a cupboard I've decided to paint, and new handles for the doors, a new hot plate for the maid to cook on (she came back yesterday :yipee:) and I forget what else


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm getting the swing :happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> I got to sleep in :yipee: I feel human again today :thumbup: Last 2 days of the holidays so it's a sorting stuff out day. Seeing as I worked 7 days last week I have taken today off to mooch around. I'll go get Ch'ien's uniforms later, hopefully 2 new ceiling fans, paint for a cupboard I've decided to paint, and new handles for the doors, a new hot plate for the maid to cook on (she came back yesterday :yipee:) and I forget what else

I've started painting my nursery furniture this morning!!!:headspin::yipee::dance::wohoo: And I'm going to replace the hard metal drawer handles with French knitted cord!! I'm soooo excited about that so to see someone else mention DOOR HANDLES excites me tremendously:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I'm getting the swing :happydance::wohoo::yipee:

OMG there's just too much excitement for me today!

Are you going to put any kind of barrier up on your changing table, or just plonk a mat on it Trin? I'm scheming for mine but I'm sure a high edged changing mat just on the top would be fine since I don't leave bubs unattended anyway:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm drinking café au lait :coffee: Bloods at 79 after breakfast so me deserve :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

One of these would do the trick wouldn't it, a baby changing tray? 


https://www.2modern.com/c.418126/site/ProductImages/argington/BAM_changing%20pad%20tray_ebony.jpg


Think we might have one in the kitchen :haha: 

I can knock one of those up in no time in the garage and put rubber strips on the base and bob's your uncle :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

B I really love your DIY attitude. Most of us would think "oh I need such and such, I'll go and buy it" but you just go into your den and make it! 

trin, yay you got the swing, such a great bargain. I'm sure Tori will love it. 

April, gorgeous James pics. I love his expressions. 

cassie, glad you had a good weekend away. Lovely pics.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting the swing :happydance::wohoo::yipee:
> 
> OMG there's just too much excitement for me today!
> 
> Are you going to put any kind of barrier up on your changing table, or just plonk a mat on it Trin? I'm scheming for mine but I'm sure a high edged changing mat just on the top would be fine since I don't leave bubs unattended anyway:shrug:Click to expand...

Well, being a rough, tough, African maverick, I'm just going to plonk her on top and hope for the best :haha:

I'm getting one of those changing mats with the scoop in the middle, and like you say, she won't be there unattended


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie great pics. But what we really need photos of are things like the NURSERY!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> This is the changer unit
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/fcf7865b.jpg
> 
> And this is the cot
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c738a40b.jpg

fit for a princess :)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Remember I was told to get 2 beauty marks removed after pregnancy. Well I looked at one today and it changed a lot and has black dots in it. I know beauty marks get darker and change in pregnancy but I'm a bit freaked out.

go ask the doctor just to check them, iv had to have a mole removed for biopsy before, which turned out fine, but i have to keep an eye on mine, recently a few went crusty and itchy changed colour etc, i knew hormones could play a part but got them checked anyway and they are fine, but doctor said if any doubt always get them checked, im sure youre fine xx


----------



## mummyApril

iv had breakfast, James is napping which means housework iv put the washing on but i cant be bothered yawn! il give it 10 more minutes....


----------



## babyhopes2010

Cassie: i sent u a pressie :)


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Remember I was told to get 2 beauty marks removed after pregnancy. Well I looked at one today and it changed a lot and has black dots in it. I know beauty marks get darker and change in pregnancy but I'm a bit freaked out.
> 
> go ask the doctor just to check them, iv had to have a mole removed for biopsy before, which turned out fine, but i have to keep an eye on mine, recently a few went crusty and itchy changed colour etc, i knew hormones could play a part but got them checked anyway and they are fine, but doctor said if any doubt always get them checked, im sure youre fine xxClick to expand...

I agree. Better to just get them checked and put your mind at ease, I'm sure they're fine though.


----------



## mummyApril

sooo i dont have to save up for a washing machine, even though i wanted a black one my mum is giving me a new one she got delivered extra by mistake that they never picked up, worth £1000! so not likely im saying no to super washing machine, it best load itself! so next is new fridge, then new carpet for the living room and lastly which will take me forever to save is new sofa! but il do it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting the swing :happydance::wohoo::yipee:
> 
> OMG there's just too much excitement for me today!
> 
> Are you going to put any kind of barrier up on your changing table, or just plonk a mat on it Trin? I'm scheming for mine but I'm sure a high edged changing mat just on the top would be fine since I don't leave bubs unattended anyway:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, being a rough, tough, African maverick, I'm just going to plonk her on top and hope for the best :haha:
> 
> I'm getting one of those changing mats with the scoop in the middle, and like you say, she won't be there unattendedClick to expand...

This is what I think, and to be honest I only did the odd night change on the changing table in her room- the rest were on our bed/bathroom/pushchair/park/forest/café etc etc :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Cassie great pics. But what we really need photos of are things like the NURSERY!!

Yes! And drawer handles!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

There are cute things hiding in this pic- the ABC cushions and the lion pillow and the banana pillow. And a patch of wallpaper behind open shelves appeals.

I might make a banana pillow but one where the peel is coming off in 3D...that would be cool. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/ttc-groups/I might make a banana pillow but one where the peel is coming off in 3D...that would be cool.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've lost the pic and can't find it anymore :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Baby changing trays...

https://web.tradekorea.com/upload_file2/sell/70/S00022670/Plastic_fruit_crate_mold.jpg

https://www.anyboxdirect.com/products/shipping_and_packing_box.jpg

https://server11.sitewizard.co.uk/sites/companions/shopimages/image_785.jpg


----------



## addie25

Yea I'll call doctor and if it takes a month or more to get in to see him then just ask the high risk doctor tomorrow if I'm allowed to get it removed during pregnancy. If he says yes it causes no harm to babies to remove during pregnancy than I'll just remove it now. May take a month or 2 to get to a plastic surgeon tho as well to get it removed Ugh.


----------



## addie25

https://www.potterybarn.com/products/charlotte-daybed-with-trundle/?pkey=cdaybeds

So excited we are going to get this day bed for the play room so when guests sleep over they have a nice place to sleep. I love it its beautiful. I had one as a child and I used to pull the bed out from underneath the bed and put all my dolls on it to sleep and I would sleep on the top bed. The girls are going to have fun with the bed when they get older they can have slumber parties. I didn't have a twin to do that with so I put my dolls on the 2nd bed lol.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> https://www.potterybarn.com/products/charlotte-daybed-with-trundle/?pkey=cdaybeds
> 
> So excited we are going to get this day bed for the play room so when guests sleep over they have a nice place to sleep. I love it its beautiful. I had one as a child and I used to pull the bed out from underneath the bed and put all my dolls on it to sleep and I would sleep on the top bed. The girls are going to have fun with the bed when they get older they can have slumber parties. I didn't have a twin to do that with so I put my dolls on the 2nd bed lol.

That day bed is gorgeous Addie.


----------



## Sarachka

That is sooooo gorgeous Addie


----------



## addie25

Thanks. I am so excited. 

My day:

1. Call doctor and hope they give me an appointment soon.

2.Call the painter: once he gives me a date he can paint I can order carpets and get that day bed put into the play room :happydance::happydance: We have a very light pink planned for the girls room :thumbup:

3. Sort out some clothes that we still have in babies room and donate what we don't want.

4. Food shopping.

5. Vent cleaners are coming to clean out vents.

I can not wait till my doctors appointment tomorrow. I am so excited to see their little faces!!!


----------



## addie25

YAY I called a new dermatologist and got in for tomorrow at 10:20. Only problem is I have my other doc apt at 1 so I hopeeeee it is not a long wait at this doctors office or I may be late for the next doctors. I doubt the times will cross as long as I am out by 12:20 to go to my obgyn I won't be late.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm being a little paranoid. I don't feel the baby kick a lot. Perhaps once or twice a day, for a minute or so each time.


----------



## TrinityMom

Addie, I can't see the daybed :nope: Apparently we're not allowed


No nice door handles or drawer knobs B so I will have to look elsewhere. I did get new uniforms for Ch'ien, one ceiling fan (they have shot up in price since the last time I bought 11 years ago :wacko:) and paint for my wardrobe. It's a soft grey colour called igloo
https://www.color-swatches.com/images/texture_blank.png

EDIT: seems the colour swatch won't post https://www.color-swatches.com/plascon/igloo/b6-e2-3/swatch.html


I've now come home to wallow under the aircon. 41* according to my phone...and I believe it

The window man is meant to be coming between 3:30 and 4:30 but he didn't sound very organised. Maybe he's related to Kit's window guy

Tori doesn't like my stomach growling - she's kicking up a storm

2 hours til i fetch the swing :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Addie, I'm sure it's ok but best to check.

I have a horrid cherry angioma on my left breasticle. It started as a flat red spot and grew and grew and now it even casts a shadow :shock: But in the last week it has gone a bit pales. I hope it's planning on leaving soon. They're common in pregnancy but I am very conscious of it


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I'm being a little paranoid. I don't feel the baby kick a lot. Perhaps once or twice a day, for a minute or so each time.

James hardly ever kicked, once he didnt kick for the whole day i got sooo scared! and then i felt a little jab and that was it for the day, she shes just being a lazy bum :)


----------



## Crunchie

Oh god, my boss wants to discuss my working request ! I feel sick
Why can't I just be rich and no go back 

Ladies - its on Monday - should I go into work or my boss come to me ?


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm being a little paranoid. I don't feel the baby kick a lot. Perhaps once or twice a day, for a minute or so each time.
> 
> James hardly ever kicked, once he didnt kick for the whole day i got sooo scared! and then i felt a little jab and that was it for the day, she shes just being a lazy bum :)Click to expand...


Thanks April that does reassure me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya would go quiet.cal mw if ur worried.uyoull soon big getting big foot permenantly in ur ribs lol


----------



## Crunchie

I hardly felt Lauren when I was working, only if I stopped for a break..... 

The most I always felt her was at night when I laid on my side, but it was never for long and I was never woken up by a kick or anything 

Cx


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks for the reassurance guys.

Crunch -'would you enjoy taking Lauren into the office for a visit? If not, get them to come to you!


----------



## Sarachka

Me so tired!! Looking at my calendar for mat leave - April 16th possibly. Due date may 6th. Hmmmmm.


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essie you ok...?
> 
> hi Hayley,
> I've got a meeting at work tomorrow so worrying about that, although I know it'll be fine as it's just to help me write something. But still not looking forward to it.
> 
> How're you? Is Nate any less screamy?Click to expand...

:hugs:Hey Essie sorry i missed you again yesterday i got obsessed trauling ebay for bargains ........:dohh:my guilty pleasure:thumbup:. Nate has been a bit better yesterday and today and we came to the conclusion that he was constipated probably by the quick progression of his onset of weaning ..........so Trin as always was called upon for a remeady and recommended prune juice :thumbup:he is a lot better on the screamy front and poo front but time will tell. I hope your meeting to write the letter went as well as it could :hugs: How is Lyra doing with her foods??



TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> wow not long now i bet you are so excited ar you having water birth i persume?
> 
> do you have a fave MW who will come for Tori's birth Trin?
> 
> Yep, home water birth again for us. The midwife I work with will deliver her and the other doula in our practice will be my doula :thumbup: I'm really looking forward to the birth. It's just the renovations that have to be done first that scare me. We knocked down the wall between the current dressing room (that will be Tori's 'room') and the new dressing room (that will one day be our en suite bathroom)Click to expand...

Sounds divine :cloud9: so nice that you personally know your MW and doula , im like that worrying about this bathroom getting sorted and the kitchen and utility being sorted before i go back to work:thumbup:, an en suite sounds lush:cloud9:



TrinityMom said:


>

Hello Tori:kiss::cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> Had a perfect afternoon:cloud9: This was Holly's little face when she saw her bike, soooo happy! And smug! She loves it, and has spent all afternoon on it- we took her round the park with the pushy stick since she doesn't know how to pedal it yet :awww:

:cloud9:ohh just look at her the little munchkin she is so gorge she is nearly edible:haha:she looks very very happy



addie25 said:


> DH and I had a lovely day. We went to our class and got to go to see where we will deliver, and went to the nursery and saw all the new babies!!!!!!!!!! I want it to be May now I want my girls in my arms!!!! (don't want them to come early so I can wait till May but I hope May comes quickly)




addie25 said:


> View attachment 322182
> 
> 
> Sideways again, sorry. Not the best picture and my boobs look super small here when in reality they are hugeee. I took pictures out with my friends the other day and I didn't like them and erased them bc my boobs just looked abnormally huge. For some reason they look super small in this one tho.


Gosh Addie yo have come on nicely i bet your bangers are huge :haha:, i think this year is going fast already im dreading leaving my man at nursery 9months old it sucks .......oh to be a SAHM:cloud9:




cassie04 said:


> Here are some photos from our weekend away! :cloud9: was lovely

Cassie your back:hugs:looks like you had a fab time and Dave looks very much like a gorilla :haha:but i bet in your eyes he is :cloud9::haha:





mummyApril said:


> my old bestfriend has moved a few miles from me! we have been friends since i was 15! and we are doing lunch next Monday, i made the first step! and im excited not scared or anxious and i cant wait to see my friend, the last time was at her dads funeral before i was pregnant, but now we can see each other more yay!!!!!!!




mummyApril said:


> oh but i wont be leaving my turts for no one :)
> 
> it seems iv made a lot of 'life' plans in one day! and i have butterflies from it

Thats cool your friend is moving near by Ape's maybe the kick up the bum you needed to get your little self out and about:thumbup: and the ballet sounds divine:cloud9:august will soon be here ,thats Lee's b'day the 4th:haha:



Sarachka said:


> This is the changer unit
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/fcf7865b.jpg
> 
> And this is the cot
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c738a40b.jpg


GORGEOUS JUST WHAT I WOULD OF EXPECTED YOU TO GET:thumbup:Nearly wednesday paint buying day:happydance:




TrinityMom said:


> I'm getting the swing :happydance::wohoo::yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



Sarachka said:


> I'm being a little paranoid. I don't feel the baby kick a lot. Perhaps once or twice a day, for a minute or so each time.

I am sure she is just having a growth spurt in there or a rest before her big adventure ,try a fizzy drink:shrug:, im sure all is fine but if in doubt get to the anti natal unit sweetheart:hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Thanks for the reassurance guys.
> 
> Crunch -'would you enjoy taking Lauren into the office for a visit? If not, get them to come to you!

I think I would be more relaxed at home, and I don't really want it to be a huge social visit ? If that make's sense ?


----------



## new mummy2010

Im going to write my letter this evening to my new manager.............its entirely upto you Crunch, i went in without Nate though.
I do take him in once a month to see my workmates and me to see my kiddlywinks cos i miss them


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Im going to write my letter this evening to my new manager.............its entirely upto you Crunch, i went in without Nate though.
> I do take him in once a month to see my workmates and me to see my kiddlywinks cos i miss them

I do take her in to see the team, but I would rather have my work head on ? Not be distracted ? 
Also I could asked dh to be at home and I have a witness .... And If she says no I can cry safely in my own house lol ???


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im going to write my letter this evening to my new manager.............its entirely upto you Crunch, i went in without Nate though.
> I do take him in once a month to see my workmates and me to see my kiddlywinks cos i miss them
> 
> I do take her in to see the team, but I would rather have my work head on ? Not be distracted ?
> Also I could asked dh to be at home and I have a witness .... And If she says no I can cry safely in my own house lol ???Click to expand...

I would say your own territory is always better :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Just a question: am I the only non-vaccinator on the thread?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Just a question: am I the only non-vaccinator on the thread?

No my best friend in England is, if she counts :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie that is just class that bed thing!! :cloud9: Don't let them near it with colouring pens! :shock:


----------



## new mummy2010

Yeah i understand what your saying Crunch thats why i went in on my own without mr screamy !!!

What have you asked for regarding hours/days etc if im ok to ask and be nosey ?


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Yeah i understand what your saying Crunch thats why i went in on my own without mr screamy !!!
> 
> What have you asked for regarding hours/days etc if im ok to ask and be nosey ?

I love that we discuss when we BD, cervical mucous, bowel movements, sore boobs, ect but we still don't want to be nosey :haha:

Good thing though. Expressing something that could be taken the wrong way could render you persona non grata forever :shrug: so good to check :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi:

Crunch I say home, if it is disappointing news then you also haven't wasted any expense. Good luck though, it could still be good. No need for angst yet, if you looked elsewhere while on ML would you have to pay anything back? It's an option after Monday if they say no :shrug:

B Holly looks adorable, glad she appreciated your efforts and had a good birthday!! 

I miss Kit.

Cassie photos are good :thumbup: glad you had a lovely time :) 

Trin & Sezi - awesome bargains :) me likey! Sez, I've heard thenotherssay cold fizzy pop gets their babies going, in utero like. GL. I'm sure she's fine :thumbup:

Ginge, see a doctor man! Adam does that refuses to go whereas me not being a doctor and all that seeks help. It might need treatment. GL - hope you feel better soon.

I wasn't one yesterday so I just caught up. We watched films and cooked and I read was cool had a friend round and that, today I've been for a bit of a shop and my cheque came from Music Magpie after cashing my coppers that's £50. Went to lidl and got all my nice stuff from there (Camembert, Olives etc) and branded stud they have. I'll get my Veg from the market and meat from the butcher. We live again :yipee: 

I'm going to have an hour with a :coffee: and my book. And then Job hunt.


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna I live the Lissy :kiss: photo :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hiya turtles! :hi:

back to work today for me... i had a whole weekend of sleep and slight nausea. energy levels are less than zero these days and food just hasn't been the same for me lately. other than that no real complaints... nor do i have a proper bump yet, just bloat and water weight. i suspect/hope that will change in the next couple of weeks or so. 

hope everyone is enjoying their day so far!!:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Sarachka I was meant to say, Jaynie just reminded me, when I have a cup of char or some coke zero I usually get some kicks :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie do you have a patch of ground you could grow veggies in? Next year we're going to grow some winter veggies, leeks and spinach and suchlike towards economical living. We do the summer stuff but forgot about the winter ones! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> hiya turtles! :hi:
> 
> back to work today for me... i had a whole weekend of sleep and slight nausea. energy levels are less than zero these days and food just hasn't been the same for me lately. other than that no real complaints... nor do i have a proper bump yet, just bloat and water weight. i suspect/hope that will change in the next couple of weeks or so.
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying their day so far!!:kiss:

Hi newbie :hi: I was wondering how you were getting on! Raspberry is a nice fruit, I liked having a raspberry :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodluck Crunch, I'd just do the easiest thing for you. If work is in a nice part of town and you can combine it with a day out then go there, if not make them come to you? :shrug: I've got to go in soon but my work is on Boulevard Haussman which is pretty cool so I'll be doing an adventure outing with Holly soon, and only 35mins on the train to get there so that's fine. It's next door to Galeries Lafayette and Printemps, so might have a browse in the sales and see how many blue baby things I can resist buying!


----------



## new mummy2010

just scrubbed the straps on Reece's old car seat .............came up a beaut so only need to buy one now

and my ebay man is on his way to drop off my SVAN HIGHCHAIR AND DYSON woohooo

oh i forgot to ask is anyones bubs taking water or juices if so are you using training cup or bottle still

also i went drs today they think i have anemia or poss early menopause..............fasting bloods wed morn ;(


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the inside of Galeries Lafayette, it's beautiful. I can never buy anything in there though because my purse is too small, but I like looking.

https://www.mackoo.com/Paris/images/IMGP3186.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is the view from the café at Printemps. I'm now very tempted to go into work to sort out my situation and Holly and I can have tea in the café :happydance:

https://www.fond-ecran-image.fr/galerie-membre/france-paris/2009-paris-gd-mag-printemps-coupoles-03535.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

Helloooooo NEWBIEDOOBYDOOOOOOOOOOORASBERRYYYYYY hows things going apart from what you just told us ? Have you bought anything yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no, I've just thought!! :shock: There's a wool department in Printemps! :shock: I will have to wear handcuffs behind my back. And a bandage around my mouth, to stop me biting balls of blue wool off the shelves with my teeth :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> just scrubbed the straps on Reece's old car seat .............came up a beaut so only need to buy one now
> 
> and my ebay man is on his way to drop off my SVAN HIGHCHAIR AND DYSON woohooo
> 
> oh i forgot to ask is anyones bubs taking water or juices if so are you using training cup or bottle still
> 
> also i went drs today they think i have anemia or poss early menopause..............fasting bloods wed morn ;(

Oh I'm sure it's not EM, unless it runs in your family. And if it's anaemia, then a few pills and hard black poos and all is well :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Not nosey at all ! 

I would like to do 3 days as I can secure childcare for that ( and free .... Thanks mum ) but I have told them I would be willing to work any days /any location what ever suits them. 

I think I will have it a home, I will be more relaxed at home x 

Ahhhhh Hayley - u are going to have black poops poops !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i understand what your saying Crunch thats why i went in on my own without mr screamy !!!
> 
> What have you asked for regarding hours/days etc if im ok to ask and be nosey ?
> 
> I love that we discuss when we BD, cervical mucous, bowel movements, sore boobs, ect but we still don't want to be nosey :haha:
> 
> Good thing though. Expressing something that could be taken the wrong way could render you persona non grata forever :shrug: so good to check :winkwink:Click to expand...


Well i thought it best to ask:blush:




HollyMonkey said:


> Oh no, I've just thought!! :shock: There's a wool department in Printemps! :shock: I will have to wear handcuffs behind my back. And a bandage around my mouth, to stop me biting balls of blue wool off the shelves with my teeth :nope:


:haha:i can see you now in my head:haha:




HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> just scrubbed the straps on Reece's old car seat .............came up a beaut so only need to buy one now
> 
> and my ebay man is on his way to drop off my SVAN HIGHCHAIR AND DYSON woohooo
> 
> oh i forgot to ask is anyones bubs taking water or juices if so are you using training cup or bottle still
> 
> also i went drs today they think i have anemia or poss early menopause..............fasting bloods wed morn ;(
> 
> Oh I'm sure it's not EM, unless it runs in your family. And if it's anaemia, then a few pills and hard black poos and all is well :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Unfortunately munkie it does grandma had a full hystectomy after my mum at the age of 25 and mum had EM at 32 after my bro was born fx'd its not nate needs a lola sister:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Not nosey at all !
> 
> I would like to do 3 days as I can secure childcare for that ( and free .... Thanks mum ) but I have told them I would be willing to work any days /any location what ever suits them.
> 
> I think I will have it a home, I will be more relaxed at home x
> 
> Ahhhhh Hayley - u are going to have black poops poops !!!

Me too 3 days but not free childcare:nope:...........well mum has offered tues but i she is crap to rely on shall we say :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Just a question: am I the only non-vaccinator on the thread?

We are not vaccinating Rhyko :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

My meeting at work went as expected, just need to write up my letter and get them to check it. But in more important news when I got home I had an email from the job I applied to asking me if I'd like to come from an informal visit :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> My meeting at work went as expected, just need to write up my letter and get them to check it. But in more important news when I got home I had an email from the job I applied to asking me if I'd like to come from an informal visit :thumbup:

That is very exciting !!!

Jaynie - I do not have to pay anything back if I do not return. If I am refused its going to be a tough choice, my work is 15 mins away even if I cycle. I have been there 14 years and get loads of leave ect ....


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg freya is teething! WTF! help! :(


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Just a question: am I the only non-vaccinator on the thread?
> 
> We are not vaccinating Rhyko :thumbup:Click to expand...

Knew we were kindred spirits :friends: None of the boys were vaccinated and Tori won't be either. I also do homoeopathic alternative kits now. I wrote an article on it and now I'm getting asked to do talks


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> My meeting at work went as expected, just need to write up my letter and get them to check it. But in more important news when I got home I had an email from the job I applied to asking me if I'd like to come from an informal visit :thumbup:

That sounds exciting :happydance: everything crossed


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg freya is teething! WTF! help! :(

They _can_ teeth at any time but it seems really early. What are the signs?


----------



## TrinityMom

I got my swing and I nuv nuv nuv it sooooooooooooooooo much :cloud9:

Just taken all the bits off and put them in the washing machine:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> omg freya is teething! WTF! help! :(
> 
> They _can_ teeth at any time but it seems really early. What are the signs?Click to expand...

a big fat tooth broke through her gums :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> omg freya is teething! WTF! help! :(
> 
> They _can_ teeth at any time but it seems really early. What are the signs?Click to expand...
> 
> a big fat tooth broke through her gums :wacko:Click to expand...

WOW! :shock: that's a clue :haha:

Teething necklace and Ashton Parsons teething powders if they're worrying her


----------



## babyhopes2010

shes been going mental all day


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I'm being a little paranoid. I don't feel the baby kick a lot. Perhaps once or twice a day, for a minute or so each time.

It depends on the baby's position. And as some other turtles said, not all babies kick constantly :thumbup: Call doctor tho if you are concerned. (we all know I would call LOL I am nutty)


----------



## addie25

How cute is this. My friend just gave it to me!!


----------



## Sarachka

Today I have also decided to panic about her not being a girl. 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c924833e.jpg

This shot was so unclear and difficult to get.

First off he said "I think it's a little girl ... But she's got her legs crossed"

Then dug around a bit more and said "yes this is what we are looking for, these 3 lines here"

And I said "so we're sure it's a girl?"
And he said "yes" 

So I should STFU right?!


----------



## addie25

Its a girl Sarah!!!!!!! 3 lines means girl!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I get your nervousness tho bc I called the doctor in NYC today to double check mine are 2 girls since I never saw their private areas on an ultrasound. And the lady goes "You are having 2 girls, the DNA doesn't make mistakes" LOL 

I know its silly but I didn't realize having the girls vaginally would be 2 births I thought once one came out the other one would come out. NOOOOOO after one comes out u may push another hour be4 the other comes out its 2 different births. Well none of us in the class realized this be4 so I guess I am not the only one that thought wrong. But whats good is she said 99% of the time if one twin is head down the other one will turn and come out and you wont have a vaginal and c-section!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Stfu??


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> My meeting at work went as expected, just need to write up my letter and get them to check it. But in more important news when I got home I had an email from the job I applied to asking me if I'd like to come from an informal visit :thumbup:


:thumbup:well done you
:hugs:good luck writing letter sweetheart:kiss:



addie25 said:


> View attachment 322487
> 
> 
> How cute is this. My friend just gave it to me!!

:cloud9:thats gorge addie:thumbup:


FOR BETHANYS HENRY :cloud9: CHECK IT OUT B:thumbup:


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOT-AIR-...Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item19cbbfad5e


----------



## addie25

I love it that is so cute for a boy!!


----------



## poas

Trin I don't want to take esme for any more-harri had his first two and none since, but ed is very ''the done thing''-ish so think he will make me.


----------



## new mummy2010

quiet tonight ...........my highchAIR is here and hoover my carpets are clean yay!!!
How you feeling ginge


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Just a question: am I the only non-vaccinator on the thread?

i didnt want to but didnt have enough info on it and was too scared not to


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> omg freya is teething! WTF! help! :(
> 
> They _can_ teeth at any time but it seems really early. What are the signs?Click to expand...
> 
> a big fat tooth broke through her gums :wacko:Click to expand...

thats definitely a sign haha


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh i feel so helpless shes trying to smile through all her crying :(


----------



## poas

Horrible isn't it :( esme is ILL, she has had only 8oz/220ml milk all day, and 2oz water. I had to give her calpol as she has slight temp too, I'm hoping this is the worst of it! Give Freya a big cuddle from me x


----------



## TrinityMom

Goodnight turts
Have to be up super early from tomorrow :sad2:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Essie

I'm so pleased the manager of the job I applied for wants to meet me for a informal visit but im going to have to let her know about the problem at my current work which may make her not want to meet me :( all I can do is let her know that my work fully support me, and have no issues with me and that they are confident it'll just be dismissed. Im keeping my fingers tightly crossed but I will understand if she says she would rather not see me. Hoping and praying https://www.puritanboard.com/images/smilies/pray2.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pah! If it is a boy Sarachka it's a nancy boy, this is what a real man looks like....



I don't really know what I'm looking at on your pic but I can't see one of what Henry's got :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

That's the problem I don't understand my picture either. Except the foot. 

But he was confident enough to say girl before we got that rubbish shot.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> I'm so pleased the manager of the job I applied for wants to meet me for a informal visit but im going to have to let her know about the problem at my current work which may make her not want to meet me :( all I can do is let her know that my work fully support me, and have no issues with me and that they are confident it'll just be dismissed. Im keeping my fingers tightly crossed but I will understand if she says she would rather not see me. Hoping and praying https://www.puritanboard.com/images/smilies/pray2.gif

I'm sure it will be just fine and you'll have some professional solidarity :hugs:


----------



## addie25

How do I get new siggy on??? I keep trying and it wont work??


----------



## HollyMonkey

BnB won't let me post tonight.:growlmad:

Just in case I can't get back on...

The nub is very girl too Sachka, so that's a reassurance.

Clare, goodluck :hugs: My sister's 3rd baby teethed at Freya's age :wacko: Holly waited another 7 or 8 months :haha: Hope it's just a day or 2 and then she settles, poor thing.

Hayley, yes I was looking at hot air balloon lamps, but our wicker one makes such a cool pattern on the ceiling I don't want to lose it. I have a papier maché hot air balloon I made for a puppet show so I'll hang that up somewhere instead, from one of the beams :thumbup: Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Essie

Clare, wow I thought Lyra was early with her first tooth! I'm sorry Freya is having a hard time with it, I used boots own teething powder , and the amber teething necklace seems to really help too. 

Oh no Lissy, poor Esme. I hope she picks up soon.


----------



## Essie

Sarah I was convinced lyra was going to come out as a boy, so I can understand you're worrying. But if they said girl I'm sure she is a girl. And all the experts said your nub was girlie so that just backs up what the sonographer said.


----------



## Sarachka

Kit has been in touch via text and sends her love. She's popping to my house with some things on Wednesday en route to kiddicare but alas I won't be here to meet her I will be in essie's next of the woods, kings Lynn for the day


----------



## new mummy2010

Ahh well all is quiet sorry to hear about Freyas teething early sending big squeezes lovely little lady and big squeezes to Esme for being under the weather 

nighty night one and all xxxx

ps- Sez shame you wont get to meet kit cant you skive off !!

Essie im sure if the lady is a professional this will not in any way cloud her judgement sweetie xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Horrible isn't it :( esme is ILL, she has had only 8oz/220ml milk all day, and 2oz water. I had to give her calpol as she has slight temp too, I'm hoping this is the worst of it! Give Freya a big cuddle from me x

:hugs:poor baby :(


Thankyou so much for those clothes they are so cute.

p.s the baby grows with the hand things i put them over hers she just shouted in my face :rofl: dont like them then:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

im so scared right now, i cant breathe properly last few nights iv gone to bed and had shortness of breath or woken not able to breath, along with heart palpitations and dizziness the doctor is coming out to see me and thinks i should go for tests! im on my own and i dont want to collapse or anything for the girls to find me! i just cant breathe properly :(
i was meant to stay on phone to Jay but he went to sleep nice to know hes there for me!


----------



## addie25

It sounds like a panic attac. Relax ur body take deep breaths and sip water. I have panic attacs a lot they go away but u need to force yourself to relax.:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I feel so stupid now, the doctors been, checked all my breathing heart rate pulse blood pressure etc, all is fine, the air in my lungs is 98% so that's good right no matter how breathless I feel! He gave me diazepam which I now don't want to take incase I don't wake for James or the girls! So I'm just watching tv if I drift off I drift off if not I'm goin to be mega tired tomorrow. I can't wait for my bach remedies to turn up!


----------



## mummyApril

I just want James to wake up and give me cuddles he takes my mind off of everything, I'm sorry to moan again girls I need to just do 1


----------



## addie25

So glad doctor said all is ok. Awesome a doctor comes to the house we don't have that here. Don't feel stupid I went to the hospital once for a panic attack it's scary. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

I left my phone at home :sad2: I feel so lost. And a bit panicky being on call without my phone. DH has sent the shop number to my mw so she can get hold of me but still...it's like losing a limb

I blame waking up too early and hanging over a bowl trying not to hurl my fruit juice :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

Oooh April sorry about your bad night. I know what they're like. I understand you not wanting to take meds. If it happens again try some breathing and relaxation techniques. Lay in bed, eyes closed, deep, slow breaths. Have a "happy thought" and go through it like a routine over and over. Pushing the girls on a swing, brushing their hair etc. I find stuff like this really helps. I know that rising terror feeling in your gut is awful though.


----------



## TrinityMom

:hugs: April

Such a horrid feeling, and the panic just feeds into itself. Hope your remedies arrive soon


----------



## Essie

April :hugs: I know how awful panic attacks can be. Sarahs advice is what I would've said too. Try and find a calm happy thought and concentrate on that. I hope you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Trin Sarah and Addie, I fell asleep about 3 30am so not so bad, I was quite calm, I think the whole being checked over helped, it definitely was one of my bad panics I thought I was getting better! Thankyou for your support x


----------



## mummyApril

On another note, how do I get Angel to eat more than a small amount of cereal in the morning, iv tried all different foods but she just says she's not hungry? She eats lunch and dinner (and snacks) fine :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sorry you had a bad attack April glad the doc chilled you a little sounds scary stuff big hugs sweetheart xxx

Trin sorry you forgot your phone poofucks

Its awfully quiet on here lately guess it will be even quieter when myself,Essie and Kit return to work ................

HAPPY TUESDAYS LOVERS XXX


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> On another note, how do I get Angel to eat more than a small amount of cereal in the morning, iv tried all different foods but she just says she's not hungry? She eats lunch and dinner (and snacks) fine :shrug:

Probably nothing :nope:, she just may not be a brekkie gal like me, i cant eat till about 8.30-9 thats what i did at work can she take morning snack:shrug:or a breakfast bar walking to school:shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> April :hugs: I know how awful panic attacks can be. Sarahs advice is what I would've said too. Try and find a calm happy thought and concentrate on that. I hope you managed to get some sleep.

thankyou Essie, it was just really hard to calm myself :shrug: i just kept thinking if i stop breathing and the girls find me....
but now i know im ok! im still going to the doctors though i need them to check me properly, im a pain arent i?


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Sorry you had a bad attack April glad the doc chilled you a little sounds scary stuff big hugs sweetheart xxx
> 
> Trin sorry you forgot your phone poofucks
> 
> Its awfully quiet on here lately guess it will be even quieter when myself,Essie and Kit return to work ................
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAYS LOVERS XXX

thanks lovey :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> On another note, how do I get Angel to eat more than a small amount of cereal in the morning, iv tried all different foods but she just says she's not hungry? She eats lunch and dinner (and snacks) fine :shrug:
> 
> Probably nothing :nope:, she just may not be a brekkie gal like me, i cant eat till about 8.30-9 thats what i did at work can she take morning snack:shrug:or a breakfast bar walking to school:shrug:Click to expand...

i have tried shes just not hungry?! i guess its her growing up?


----------



## mummyApril

James must of been hungry in the night as hes eaten his amber beads! they have literally vanished! poobums he woke up gnawing on his hand! ordered some more first class (thats too long lol)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Boo!

Did I scare you? :haha:

I have colour issues today- I think the green base coat I put on my furniture yesterday, despite being a GORGEOUS shade, is not right for my global conception. I think I need to go more into the deep and pure turquoises, like my cushion and owls. So I may have to go to a DIY store today.

Other than that and a suspect fasting blood reading this morning (87 on one finger, 99 on another :shrug:) all is well and I slept fabulously, woken at 3:02 by Henry doing the YMCA but that just made me smile and I fell back to sleep. :sleep:

So just deliberating as to which DIY store to go to, one is on foot, one is by train and one is by bus. Oh the choice!

Happy Tuesdays all xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The green is very nice, classy and all but I want primary accents really with lots of red and turquoise and it's a bit mature and tasteful the shade of green for a little boy nursery :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey April I'm glad you're ok! :shock: I don't know anything about panic attacks but I've said it once and I'll say it again, that swimming is the ultimate for breathing control and relaxation! Even if you can only manage once a week it's fabbo


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Talking of which, my swimming club starts again tonight after the Christmas break!  I am soooooo happy about that and it might get my creepy-uppy bloods back in check- they were fine until I stopped swimming coz the pool closed!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> On another note, how do I get Angel to eat more than a small amount of cereal in the morning, iv tried all different foods but she just says she's not hungry? She eats lunch and dinner (and snacks) fine :shrug:
> 
> Probably nothing :nope:, she just may not be a brekkie gal like me, i cant eat till about 8.30-9 thats what i did at work can she take morning snack:shrug:or a breakfast bar walking to school:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i have tried shes just not hungry?! i guess its her growing up?Click to expand...

If she eats well the rest of the day I wouldn't worry too much, when she's 14 it will probably all change and she'll be eating you out of house and home!! :hugs: 

Dss the elder has always been a big breakfast person and dss the younger not, I think some people maybe are or aren't.


----------



## HollyMonkey

10am already! Action stations! Have a nice day all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Swimming doesn't tend to be terribly convenient at 1am when you're responsible for 3 kids B lol. That's the thing about panic attacks - they come out the blue. For things like general anxiety you can do things throughout the week to help like swimming but a panic attack is just that - a random attack of absolute pure terror that leaves you unable to think, breath, or gO for a swim.


----------



## Sarachka

April I wouldn't worry about the breakfast thing. Loads of people don't feel like eating first thing


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> April :hugs: I know how awful panic attacks can be. Sarahs advice is what I would've said too. Try and find a calm happy thought and concentrate on that. I hope you managed to get some sleep.
> 
> thankyou Essie, it was just really hard to calm myself :shrug: i just kept thinking if i stop breathing and the girls find me....
> but now i know im ok! im still going to the doctors though i need them to check me properly, im a pain arent i?Click to expand...

You're not a pain. The Problem with anxiety is that it feeds itself. And once you're in that panicky state things just spiral. I once had a major panic attack in Boots because I'd misjudged the weather and put on a coat. It sounds stupid now but it was horrible at the time. When I feel that tightness starting in my chest I close my eyes and count backwards slowly and just concentrate on breathing. 

I hope you can find a bit of time to catch up on your sleep :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Jaynie do you have a patch of ground you could grow veggies in? Next year we're going to grow some winter veggies, leeks and spinach and suchlike towards economical living. We do the summer stuff but forgot about the winter ones! :dohh:

Sorry - I got disturbed by my friends natalie and lucie yesterday (sisters) they are like a whirlwind when they come to my house, but I fed them and now will clean up after them, ended up watching a film and going to bed after midnight :shock:

Our garden is hard and concrete and we have worked out that it gets no direct sunlight :haha: BUT there are 2 large square planters they would be quick to get going... That does sound like a fun project and a good saving, when would I have to have the planters ready for? I am assuming you have to plant such and such by such and such a date? Etc?


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> On another note, how do I get Angel to eat more than a small amount of cereal in the morning, iv tried all different foods but she just says she's not hungry? She eats lunch and dinner (and snacks) fine :shrug:

I really wouldn't stress about it. As long as she's eating at other times and what she's eating is healthy (which you've said before it is) then she's ok. Far better for her to learn to listen to her appetite and respond to it than anything else


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Boo!
> 
> Did I scare you? :haha:
> 
> I have colour issues today- I think the green base coat I put on my furniture yesterday, despite being a GORGEOUS shade, is not right for my global conception. I think I need to go more into the deep and pure turquoises, like my cushion and owls. So I may have to go to a DIY store today.
> 
> Other than that and a suspect fasting blood reading this morning (87 on one finger, 99 on another :shrug:) all is well and I slept fabulously, woken at 3:02 by Henry doing the YMCA but that just made me smile and I fell back to sleep. :sleep:
> 
> So just deliberating as to which DIY store to go to, one is on foot, one is by train and one is by bus. Oh the choice!
> 
> Happy Tuesdays all xxxxxxxx:hugs:

My first patient today was a little girl with signs of insulin resistance. I did a fasting bg on her and it was 101 :nope: Sort of drove it home for her mom that they have to get the diet under control. Her mom is just worried about it from a weight perspective but I think she'll start thinking in terms of health now. Hope so anyway


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning all! 

Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like! 

April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.

Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet. 

Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born! 

Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like!
> 
> April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.
> 
> Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet.
> 
> Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born!
> 
> Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:

Omg Jaynie! That's a shock! I assume she hasn't told you what they plan for treatment?

Sending big love to you guys :hugs:


----------



## emandi

I am soooo ready! 
Wondering how much longer ... :coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> I am soooo ready!
> Wondering how much longer ... :coffee:

Not long now :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like!
> 
> April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.
> 
> Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet.
> 
> Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born!
> 
> Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:
> 
> Omg Jaynie! That's a shock! I assume she hasn't told you what they plan for treatment?
> 
> Sending big love to you guys :hugs:Click to expand...

As it was a flying visit I am nonethewiser as to what they plan to do with it. :shrug: I must go and see her and get it all out in the open. She's been going to her specialist with my auntie who has had womb cancer and have to have a hysterectomy on Christmas day. But that was the first I heard of it.


----------



## TrinityMom

Right, off to take Tarq for his haircut, buy last minute stationary, get a new box of contact lenses, go to the post office and get stuff for dinner :thumbup:
Later gaters


----------



## emandi

Tomorrow I will reach unknown in my pregnancy. Never went beyond 38 weeks.


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Right, off to take Tarq for his haircut, buy last minute stationary, get a new box of contact lenses, go to the post office and get stuff for dinner :thumbup:
> Later gaters


Busy bee as usually :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi so exciting!! You can't be on a hiatus from the board when the baby arrives! Do you have names?


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like!
> 
> April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.
> 
> Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet.
> 
> Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born!
> 
> Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:
> 
> Omg Jaynie! That's a shock! I assume she hasn't told you what they plan for treatment?
> 
> Sending big love to you guys :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> As it was a flying visit I am nonethewiser as to what they plan to do with it. :shrug: I must go and see her and get it all out in the open. She's been going to her specialist with my auntie who has had womb cancer and have to have a hysterectomy on Christmas day. But that was the first I heard of it.Click to expand...

Oh Jaynie, I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. Such a devastating news :cry:. Hope doctors will act quickly :hugs:.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like!
> 
> April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.
> 
> Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet.
> 
> Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born!
> 
> Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:

Oh Jaynie what a terrible shock for you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey April I'm glad you're ok! :shock: I don't know anything about panic attacks but I've said it once and I'll say it again, that swimming is the ultimate for breathing control and relaxation! Even if you can only manage once a week it's fabbo

thanks B i am hoping to go swimming tonight, but not a guarantee, but it is definitely on the top of my list!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> On another note, how do I get Angel to eat more than a small amount of cereal in the morning, iv tried all different foods but she just says she's not hungry? She eats lunch and dinner (and snacks) fine :shrug:
> 
> Probably nothing :nope:, she just may not be a brekkie gal like me, i cant eat till about 8.30-9 thats what i did at work can she take morning snack:shrug:or a breakfast bar walking to school:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i have tried shes just not hungry?! i guess its her growing up?Click to expand...
> 
> If she eats well the rest of the day I wouldn't worry too much, when she's 14 it will probably all change and she'll be eating you out of house and home!! :hugs:
> 
> Dss the elder has always been a big breakfast person and dss the younger not, I think some people maybe are or aren't.Click to expand...

its just shes sooooo skinny already i dont want it to affect her weight, shes concious of that already so i hope it doesnt turn into not eating lunch dinner etc


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Emandi so exciting!! You can't be on a hiatus from the board when the baby arrives! Do you have names?


Thank you sweet :flower:, we have some names, either James Finley or Finley James we will probably decide once he is born.
What about you? As far as I remember you like Elina?


----------



## Sarachka

JAYNIE shit I just read your post fully. So sorry about your mum. I hope they've got all the treatment sorted early and everything is ok


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Emandi so exciting!! You can't be on a hiatus from the board when the baby arrives! Do you have names?
> 
> 
> Thank you sweet :flower:, we have some names, either James Finley or Finley James we will probably decide once he is born.
> What about you? As far as I remember you like Elina?Click to expand...

Yeah we are pretty settled on Elina but it's not 100%. He doesn't want to say for sure this early. We do both referr to her as Elina though.


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like!
> 
> April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.
> 
> Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet.
> 
> Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born!
> 
> Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:


:sad1::hug: shit Jaynie are you ok,silly question but jeez what a shocker.........does she not like to talk things out etc:shrug:.............afm im probably fine just drs like toscare you and all




emandi said:


> I am soooo ready!
> Wondering how much longer ... :coffee:

YAY EMANDI IS A WATERMELON:happydance::headspin::yipee::dance::coolio:

Do you have any signs of anything happening :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> April :hugs: I know how awful panic attacks can be. Sarahs advice is what I would've said too. Try and find a calm happy thought and concentrate on that. I hope you managed to get some sleep.
> 
> thankyou Essie, it was just really hard to calm myself :shrug: i just kept thinking if i stop breathing and the girls find me....
> but now i know im ok! im still going to the doctors though i need them to check me properly, im a pain arent i?Click to expand...
> 
> You're not a pain. The Problem with anxiety is that it feeds itself. And once you're in that panicky state things just spiral. I once had a major panic attack in Boots because I'd misjudged the weather and put on a coat. It sounds stupid now but it was horrible at the time. When I feel that tightness starting in my chest I close my eyes and count backwards slowly and just concentrate on breathing.
> 
> I hope you can find a bit of time to catch up on your sleep :hugs:Click to expand...

i didnt get a chance to calm myself, my breathing just went weird when i lay down, and thats when i thought i was going to stop breathing :/ but the doctors checked me i have to do the mind over matter thing and know im healthy! x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like!
> 
> April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.
> 
> Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet.
> 
> Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born!
> 
> Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:

oh Jaynie :hugs: she will be fine, and get the treatment xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys. I just can't believe how nonchalent she was. AND that I haven't been told, could you imagine if I had secret Cancer? 

I think it's early enough stage one is the best right? If there is such a thing... 

Cheers! I think she'll be ok, my aunt was early and is still here to tell the tale. Lucky that she went about the fibroids really. 

Off to go to the JC back in a bit. 

Emandi :shock: where has all this time gone :shrug:?


----------



## mummyApril

James pooed out his amber beads lol, i dont know where they were hiding but i checked him all over :shrug: ordered some new ones anyway.

James is about to go down for his nap so im going to join him in a minute, iv just booked my smear test :argh:

there was something else i was going to say but i have forgotten it now, other than Sarah i will be sending the breast pump this week im sorry iv been pooey about sending it, just sooo hectic but it will be done this week, probably tomorrow x


----------



## mummyApril

2 weeks Emandi it is so surreal going past 38 weeks knowing you will be able to have him naturally! has the consultant said you can do vbac etc?


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie that is early stages, theyve caught it in time, hope they dont take ages for treatment :hugs:


----------



## emandi

new mummy2010 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like!
> 
> April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.
> 
> Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet.
> 
> Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born!
> 
> Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:
> 
> 
> :sad1::hug: shit Jaynie are you ok,silly question but jeez what a shocker.........does she not like to talk things out etc:shrug:.............afm im probably fine just drs like toscare you and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> I am soooo ready!
> Wondering how much longer ... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY EMANDI IS A WATERMELON:happydance::headspin::yipee::dance::coolio:
> 
> Do you have any signs of anything happening :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you Hayley :flower:, not much to report. Just some braxton hicks and quite a pressure on bladder, that's all. Have my MW appointment tomorrow let's see what she says, but I don't trust the woman :shrug:.
What do they normally check for at 38 weeks?


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> 2 weeks Emandi it is so surreal going past 38 weeks knowing you will be able to have him naturally! has the consultant said you can do vbac etc?

Thank you April, I'll try my best to go naturally this time, no one seem to have any concerns so far, just have to wait and see how it will all progress. My community MW is pretty useless and not interested at all and my next hospital appointment is when I'm 3days overdue.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Jaynie :shock: So sad to hear the news, I hope the doctors get it sorted quick sharp!!

I have a blood test today for day 21 progesterone, shall I ask for a BetaHCG while they are at it!


----------



## firstbaby25

B - are you around nexty week?
I may come to visit, just for a night I have an American friend there on business and I could see you too. Just something Tame lunch or something. If I time it correctly, you could see me on the right train/tram to get to Charles de Gaulle? Save a fortune in taxi's and spend it on lunch?


----------



## Sarachka

Will die of jealousy if my to main nuvers meet!!


----------



## new mummy2010

emandi said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Just been catching up again I posted and ran yesterday I tend to be busy but get nothing done, it feels like!
> 
> April I must've been about Angel's age when I decided I didn't want breakfast and I don't have it now, just eat when I am hungry. As Trin said, I think that's best - listening to yourself. As long as she isn't doing it for any cosmetic reason then I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Sorry about your night, I suffered once as we all know with anxiety but I took the meds like a good little western patient and never needed them since. I wasn't offered benzo's though. Just anti depression/anxiety stuff to regulate hormones and that and they took a couple of weeks and I haven't looked back.
> 
> Hayles - GL I hope that it isn't EM even for EM it seems extraordinarily EARLY! You worry me, we have a similar history and that and I haven't dropped one baby yet.
> 
> Addie you crack me up :haha: I guess I've seen twins be born!
> 
> Sooooooooo another reason why I didin't come back yesterday. My Mum nipped round while I had my friends here and said 'just come to say a quick hello and a goodbye' and gave me £20 (VERY NICE oof her :thumbup:) and then at the door told me that the fibroids I thought she had, are in fact stage 1 cancer. And then she skipped off and went home. :sad2:
> 
> 
> :sad1::hug: shit Jaynie are you ok,silly question but jeez what a shocker.........does she not like to talk things out etc:shrug:.............afm im probably fine just drs like toscare you and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> I am soooo ready!
> Wondering how much longer ... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY EMANDI IS A WATERMELON:happydance::headspin::yipee::dance::coolio:
> 
> Do you have any signs of anything happening :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Hayley :flower:, not much to report. Just some braxton hicks and quite a pressure on bladder, that's all. Have my MW appointment tomorrow let's see what she says, but I don't trust the woman :shrug:.
> What do they normally check for at 38 weeks?Click to expand...

Umm just the norm's i think i remember Emandi, BP,HB, baby's position etc water test ...cant remember anything out of the norm:shrug:



x-ginge-x said:


> Jaynie :shock: So sad to hear the news, I hope the doctors get it sorted quick sharp!!
> 
> I have a blood test today for day 21 progesterone, shall I ask for a BetaHCG while they are at it!

Ohhh good luck Ginge:thumbup:........why not cant harm can it :winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

me 2 noooooooo Sez this can not happen

paint day tomorrow woohooooo


----------



## x-ginge-x

Didn't ask would have meant another blood vial :shock: one is bad enough thanks very much!! She got it first time but had to go deep for it!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Well done Ginge! 

I know sorry girls. It's just too good a chance to NOT the flights are £24.99 each :shock: I can call on B's knowledge to get me around on the cheap. I can do it, I can seize the day! I AM, after all footloose and fancy free!! 

Bbbbbbb WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## x-ginge-x

OMG! forgot to add that i've managed to lose about 3.5kg! 

Must have left it in a drawer!


----------



## new mummy2010

well done ginge !!

Me is being blonde and i have downloaded a job app form which i cant seem to fill in it wont let me type onto it it just seems to be one i need to print but me has no printer and it needs sending back via email today HELP PLEASE


----------



## addie25

Jaynie :hugs: everything will be ok it's very early yet.

April how are you today?

Emandi hoping that baby comes any day.

Ging great job loosing weight!!


----------



## addie25

I have two cantaloupes!!!!! I can't wait till my apt at 1pm!!!! I am so excited to see their little faces!!!!!! And so excited DH gets to come to this apt!!!!! I think his work hours are changing from 8-6 to 8-4 that would be amazing!!!!! He would be home earlier and be less tired bc he wouldn't be working 10 hour days!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B - are you around nexty week?
> I may come to visit, just for a night I have an American friend there on business and I could see you too. Just something Tame lunch or something. If I time it correctly, you could see me on the right train/tram to get to Charles de Gaulle? Save a fortune in taxi's and spend it on lunch?

I've pm'd you :happydance: One of my train options is direct to Charles de Gaulle, 20mins :thumbup: Stay 2 nights, one with me and one with your friend!!!

Edit: or are you talking about Charles de gaulle airport? There's a coach from Paris to there which I can take you to if you mean that...:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Will die of jealousy if my to main nuvers meet!!

Well you'll just have to come too!! All aboard for Paris Turts!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Will die of jealousy if my to main nuvers meet!!
> 
> Well you'll just have to come too!! All aboard for Paris Turts!!Click to expand...

How amazing! DO IT Sarah! My flights are cheap as chips 

It is the airport B. The eurostar would cost me a fortune as i'd have to get down south.


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks Emandi it is so surreal going past 38 weeks knowing you will be able to have him naturally! has the consultant said you can do vbac etc?
> 
> Thank you April, I'll try my best to go naturally this time, no one seem to have any concerns so far, just have to wait and see how it will all progress. My community MW is pretty useless and not interested at all and my next hospital appointment is when I'm 3days overdue.Click to expand...

if you can have a natural dont let them pressure you into c section :) youll do fab though x


----------



## emandi

:yipee: for your weight loss Ginge, well done :thumbup::hugs:

:yipee: for your cantaloupes Addie :happydance:

:yipee: for turtles meeting in Paris :flower:


----------



## newbie_ttc

new mummy2010 said:


> Helloooooo NEWBIEDOOBYDOOOOOOOOOOORASBERRYYYYYY hows things going apart from what you just told us ? Have you bought anything yet?

I bought my 1st pair of maternity pants already :blush: my work pants are just too tight around my belly, especially after lunch and unbuttoning them or using the rubber band trick always makes me feel exposed. today is my first day wearing them and it feels soooooo good! :cloud9:



addie25 said:


> I have two cantaloupes!!!!! I can't wait till my apt at 1pm!!!! I am so excited to see their little faces!!!!!! And so excited DH gets to come to this apt!!!!! I think his work hours are changing from 8-6 to 8-4 that would be amazing!!!!! He would be home earlier and be less tired bc he wouldn't be working 10 hour days!!!

Addie! Can't believe u are half baked already!! :happydance:



firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Will die of jealousy if my to main nuvers meet!!
> 
> Well you'll just have to come too!! All aboard for Paris Turts!!Click to expand...
> 
> How amazing! DO IT Sarah! My flights are cheap as chips
> 
> It is the airport B. The eurostar would cost me a fortune as i'd have to get down south.Click to expand...

I'm quite jeali too! :sulk: but that would be sooo cool. take pics! :happydance:



firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys. I just can't believe how nonchalent she was. AND that I haven't been told, could you imagine if I had secret Cancer?
> 
> I think it's early enough stage one is the best right? If there is such a thing...
> 
> Cheers! I think she'll be ok, my aunt was early and is still here to tell the tale. Lucky that she went about the fibroids really.
> 
> Off to go to the JC back in a bit.
> 
> Emandi :shock: where has all this time gone :shrug:?

:hugs: as the others have already said, its still in the early stages so success rates are very very high. i know how u feel tho. my mom had a scare back in 2004 and it was not fun :nope: but they caught it early and 8 yrs later she's as healthy as a horse. :cloud9:


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks Emandi it is so surreal going past 38 weeks knowing you will be able to have him naturally! has the consultant said you can do vbac etc?
> 
> Thank you April, I'll try my best to go naturally this time, no one seem to have any concerns so far, just have to wait and see how it will all progress. My community MW is pretty useless and not interested at all and my next hospital appointment is when I'm 3days overdue.Click to expand...
> 
> if you can have a natural dont let them pressure you into c section :) youll do fab though xClick to expand...

They never even tried which is a good thing. But they don't want to induce me. Only membrane sweep which I will request if things won't be moving. 
So far I'm on 3-4 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day, 2-3 epo capsules up my ...gina every night, tried some hot food and pineapple, bouncing on birthing ball, being very active AND booked reflexology for day before I'm due, but will try to bring it a few days forward.


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks Emandi it is so surreal going past 38 weeks knowing you will be able to have him naturally! has the consultant said you can do vbac etc?
> 
> Thank you April, I'll try my best to go naturally this time, no one seem to have any concerns so far, just have to wait and see how it will all progress. My community MW is pretty useless and not interested at all and my next hospital appointment is when I'm 3days overdue.Click to expand...
> 
> if you can have a natural dont let them pressure you into c section :) youll do fab though xClick to expand...
> 
> They never even tried which is a good thing. But they don't want to induce me. Only membrane sweep which I will request if things won't be moving.
> So far I'm on 3-4 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day, 2-3 epo capsules up my ...gina every night, tried some hot food and pineapple, bouncing on birthing ball, being very active AND booked reflexology for day before I'm due, but will try to bring it a few days forward.Click to expand...

don't forget the crack boom :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Swimming doesn't tend to be terribly convenient at 1am when you're responsible for 3 kids B lol. That's the thing about panic attacks - they come out the blue. For things like general anxiety you can do things throughout the week to help like swimming but a panic attack is just that - a random attack of absolute pure terror that leaves you unable to think, breath, or gO for a swim.

I dunno :shrug: How about knitting then? Now that you CAN do at 1am with 3 kids and will focus your thoughts and your breathing and one simply cannot knit when one is in a panic :shrug: Hmmm so long as you start knitting before you are too panicked to knit :-k


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Newbs! 

Hope you enjoy your day at work today with the new pants!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: emandi! You enjoying the ML - you have great list of extensive 'get the baby' naturally remedies! I truly hope they work for you though :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie do you have a patch of ground you could grow veggies in? Next year we're going to grow some winter veggies, leeks and spinach and suchlike towards economical living. We do the summer stuff but forgot about the winter ones! :dohh:
> 
> Sorry - I got disturbed by my friends natalie and lucie yesterday (sisters) they are like a whirlwind when they come to my house, but I fed them and now will clean up after them, ended up watching a film and going to bed after midnight :shock:
> 
> Our garden is hard and concrete and we have worked out that it gets no direct sunlight :haha: BUT there are 2 large square planters they would be quick to get going... That does sound like a fun project and a good saving, when would I have to have the planters ready for? I am assuming you have to plant such and such by such and such a date? Etc?Click to expand...

I know nothing about planting, dh and my mum are the experts!! I can ask my mum for you:haha:


----------



## addie25

B go to zulily.com then go to monkey c. Cool boy outfits with monkeys!! 

https://www.zulily.com/e/monkey-see-011012.html?pos=13&gender_id=1606


----------



## firstbaby25

I concur with B - April! Knitting is such a relaxing repetitive activity that you would be great at it to take your mind off it. Maybe if you start now, you could invent some new therapy. An associatative treatment to stop anxiety.


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: :wohoo:

I can get the PINK TEA that i love from France!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Will Holly die with excitement when there is a house guest in the morning? Erin would positively show off!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi :hi: I was thinking about you today, thinking you'd been quiet so maybe you had news!! Not long now! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Will Holly die with excitement when there is a house guest in the morning? Erin would positively show off!!

:haha: Yes, she's just getting to that showing off age!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> B go to zulily.com then go to monkey c. Cool boy outfits with monkeys!!
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/e/monkey-see-011012.html?pos=13&gender_id=1606

those are some kick ass monkeys! :coolio: B, i think u have to sign up 1st tho. Zulily is members only i believe :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I actually just popped on to tell you all that I have turquoise paint, and I got some blue dye and some red dye to fix some of Holly's pink and lilac clothes for Henry!!!

Must go to the food shop now for protein for tonight's pre-swim dinner, laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps Holly is going on her bike to the shop with me :awww: She doesn't know yet, she'll be thrilled!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B go to zulily.com then go to monkey c. Cool boy outfits with monkeys!!
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/e/monkey-see-011012.html?pos=13&gender_id=1606
> 
> those are some kick ass monkeys! :coolio: B, i think u have to sign up 1st tho. Zulily is members only i believe :smug:Click to expand...

Yep, they want me to sign up. I'll do it next session since got to go to the shop...

hi newbs :hi: !!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B go to zulily.com then go to monkey c. Cool boy outfits with monkeys!!
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/e/monkey-see-011012.html?pos=13&gender_id=1606
> 
> those are some kick ass monkeys! :coolio: B, i think u have to sign up 1st tho. Zulily is members only i believe :smug:Click to expand...

Didn't cost anything to sign up.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B go to zulily.com then go to monkey c. Cool boy outfits with monkeys!!
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/e/monkey-see-011012.html?pos=13&gender_id=1606
> 
> those are some kick ass monkeys! :coolio: B, i think u have to sign up 1st tho. Zulily is members only i believe :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they want me to sign up. I'll do it next session since got to go to the shop...
> 
> hi newbs :hi: !!!!!!!!Click to expand...

hi there b! :wave: :hugs:


----------



## addie25

How are you feeling Newbie??


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://mcdn.zulily.com/images/cache/product/317x1000/Monkey_C/MONKEYC_MS118_WhGr.jpg

https://mcdn.zulily.com/images/cache/product/317x1000/Monkey_C/MONKEYC_MS121_blu.jpg

https://mcdn.zulily.com/images/cache/product/317x1000/Monkey_C/MONKEYC_MS119_WhBlk.jpg

my boss is away on business today... can u tell? :haha:


----------



## addie25

Unusual for me butttt I was so calm about this appointment. Tilllllll my friend texted me and said she is having her scan tomorrow and is so worried about it!!! AHHH I am now trying to relax both girls will be growing well, they will have everything they need. They check every part of them in this scan.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> How are you feeling Newbie??

in the words of tony the tiger, i feel grrrrrrreeeaaat!! I guess i didn't realize how crappy i was feeling until yesterday when i started to feel better. :shrug: before yesterday i was always in bed, and feeling slightly nauseated. kinda starting to feel like normal again, but i still have no appetite. food hasn't tasted the same in a while, and i am always wanting to brush my teeth b/c EVERYTHING has a really weird after taste! but i'm happy to be feeling better. :wohoo:

how are u and the girls? i can't wait to see scan pics! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B go to zulily.com then go to monkey c. Cool boy outfits with monkeys!!
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/e/monkey-see-011012.html?pos=13&gender_id=1606
> 
> those are some kick ass monkeys! :coolio: B, i think u have to sign up 1st tho. Zulily is members only i believe :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't cost anything to sign up.Click to expand...

nope, it doesn't. i signed up when my cousin was preggy with Zoey b/c they seemed to have lots of frilly stuff for girls. have u bought anything from them yet addie?


----------



## addie25

It's very true u don't realize how tired u r till u have a day where ur feeling energetic. I hope after girls come I don't feel like being in bed the way I am now. Glad ur feeling good :thumbup: I will def post pics when I get home from apt!!! So excited!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Is it possible addie that your girls are identical twins? as surely one of the eggs could have split after the transfer giving you them or is it more likely they are non-identical?


----------



## poas

Esme is really poorly :,( Dr tomorrow as stupid hv cancelled today KNOWING Esme is unwell! And did so too late for me to get appointment. I bought her a Carter's set from eBay to make her better...although its 9 months up so more of a health investment lol!


----------



## addie25

x-ginge-x said:


> Is it possible addie that your girls are identical twins? as surely one of the eggs could have split after the transfer giving you them or is it more likely they are non-identical?

They are not identical according to the CVS test which tests their DNA. I'm glad they will have their own look :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Will die of jealousy if my to main nuvers meet!!
> 
> Well you'll just have to come too!! All aboard for Paris Turts!!Click to expand...
> 
> How amazing! DO IT Sarah! My flights are cheap as chips
> 
> It is the airport B. The eurostar would cost me a fortune as i'd have to get down south.Click to expand...

When are you going?




poas said:


> Esme is really poorly :,( Dr tomorrow as stupid hv cancelled today KNOWING Esme is unwell! And did so too late for me to get appointment. I bought her a Carter's set from eBay to make her better...although its 9 months up so more of a health investment lol!

What set is this? Hope she's feeling better ASAP! Poor poppet


----------



## Sarachka

Home from work. Alice and I are in bed already.


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge well done on the super weight loss!!

To theorise about Addie's situation even though the DNA confirmed this wasn't that case this time - It would be possible to get identical twins, if one egg split and one egg failed to implant.


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://talkingoutmybelly.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/pregnant-swimming.jpg

Dinner's just cooking and then I'm walking to the pool, since spring is in the air now, it smells so good the night air:cloud9: And I will even be tasting a small piece of chocolate tonight, in the light of being highly sporty after it :munch:

Sarachka come to Paris with Jaynie- you can even have a bedroom each because the boys are at their mums next week, and you can take the Holly hand-me-downs home with you!! 

Have lovely evenings, I'll no doubt be sliding on later, and I may even have a pool pot pic for you lucky ladies, the first of 2012:happydance:

:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

I had a phone call earlier from the job I applied for. They still want to meet me even after I told them about the problem I have at work at the moment. I was so shocked by the phone all, hopefully I didn't sound like a total moron. I'm going for an informal visit on Friday :thumbup: at least I know this means my CV was good enough to get me considered for an interview. even if it goes no further than the fun formal visit then at least I wasn't discounted straight away.


----------



## Essie

Why is my avatar upside down???


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> I had a phone call earlier from the job I applied for. They still want to meet me even after I told them about the problem I have at work at the moment. I was so shocked by the phone all, hopefully I didn't sound like a total moron. I'm going for an informal visit on Friday :thumbup: at least I know this means my CV was good enough to get me considered for an interview. even if it goes no further than the fun formal visit then at least I wasn't discounted straight away.



Yayyayayayay congrats!!!


----------



## Essie

Addie will you have pics from your scans? Thats good your DH gets to come with you, I know mine was disappointed when he missed a scan. 

Lissy, sorry Esme is no better. Thats bad your HV cancelled knowing that she wasn't well. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Nooooooo!! The pool is closed due to a technical problem :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Essie

Ginge well done on the 3.5kg lost. Hope your bloods come back okay. When do you get the results?


----------



## poas

That's brill Essie  and ginge too  

Sarah I got another, one has little fish on it, one is like a bear-hat,vest,sleepsuit and trusers with bear face feet  I got Eli a something too as it was too small for esme but I know you like Carter's


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Nooooooo!! The pool is closed due to a technical problem :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh noooo!


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:



> That's brill Essie  and ginge too
> 
> Sarah I got another, one has little fish on it, one is like a bear-hat,vest,sleepsuit and trusers with bear face feet  I got Eli a something too as it was too small for esme but I know you like Carter's

I doooooo like carters. I dunno why bc it's kinda the equivilant of tesco clothing. I just love the colours and cartoony animals and the BRIHTNESS of it. I'm watching so many things on eBay at the moment lol 79!!



Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Nooooooo!! The pool is closed due to a technical problem :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh noooo!Click to expand...

Floater!!


----------



## poas

I love eBay. It's an addiction actually.


----------



## Sarachka

Coming to you live from the bath


----------



## TrinityMom

School bags packed full with stationary - check
3 haircuts - check
lunch boxes made up (minus sandwiches) and water bottles filled and in the fridge - check
my lunch and breakfast packed - check
uniforms ironed and laid out - check
petrol in the car - check
all ready for the 5am start and first school run of the year tomorrow. I can't believe Tarq is in Grade 0 - my baby is growing up :cry: He is soooo excited


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry Esme is so sick. Did she drink more today than yesterday? Very worrying :nope:

Addie, so exciting to see your girls again. I can't believe you're at canteloupe stage already!

Jaynie, jealous jealous jealous about your Paris trip!

B, so sorry about the pool :hugs:

Newbs! Nothing better than debuting maternity pants :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hayley, thank you for the dinosaur eggs :thumbup: The boys had such fun excavating them as soon as I got home

When they had freed their dinosaurs they moved on to the brilliant sheep lego from April :hugs: Apparently they played some game on the computer at FIL's place which is like the lego :shrug: They are so impressed

They are completely impressed that I have these secret friends in foreign lands who know all about them and send them stuff :haha: Perfect end to the holidays :thumbup:

And Bethany sent a BEAUTIFUL bright pink Benetton shirt for Tori :cloud9: She is SO going to be the best dressed baby in SA :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Far too hot! I'm off to read in my room where there is aircon

Night night turts
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> Sorry Esme is so sick. Did she drink more today than yesterday? Very worrying :nope:
> 
> Addie, so exciting to see your girls again. I can't believe you're at canteloupe stage already!
> 
> Jaynie, jealous jealous jealous about your Paris trip!
> 
> B, so sorry about the pool :hugs:
> 
> Newbs! Nothing better than debuting maternity pants :haha:

She just drank some,but the total since Sunday night stands at 23oz, water 5oz.
She seemed a little brighter for he last hr so I'm hoping she is on the mend,though I thought the same last night.


----------



## Sarachka

Just got out the bath. That was a looooong soak


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi I go next Wednesday! :yipee: soooo excited about it now :) 

I'm going to be sooooo brooooke for the rest of the month but it'll be so worth it :) 

B sorry about the pool :(


----------



## Essie

Jaynie I demad you plan a round-the-world trip to visit all of us :sulk:


----------



## addie25

Babies r doing great!! I will post pictures when I get home. It's hard to get a great pic with twins tho but she took a pic of their faces for me.


----------



## firstbaby25

I can see where being the last without a baby will get me! I will have to visit you all. I'm definitely doing a London trip this year! And that will get some southern turts done and dusted :thumbup: 

Sezi you should come to Paris! That would be cool :)


----------



## Essie

Can you do London via Cambridgeshire/Norfolk? :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

Here are the pictures!!!! They couldn't get a clear picture. They said it is hard with twins to really see detail but these are pretty good. I also moved myself to 19 weeks instead of 20 bc they are basing it on when I did IVF they said.


----------



## addie25




----------



## Essie

Aww lovely pic Addie. Glad all was well and your girls are happy. Can't believe you are half way there, do you feel like its going quickly?


----------



## addie25

Sarah I can't get the siggy onto my signatures. How do I do it. I had no problems last time but this time it work work.


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Aww lovely pic Addie. Glad all was well and your girls are happy. Can't believe you are half way there, do you feel like its going quickly?

Some days I feel it is going quickly. Some days it feels like it is taking forever to get to May. Doctor basically said I can not do 2 much anymore now that I am half way. There are no issues but to try and help keep them in longer he wants me resting a lot. I rest a lot anyway so it is all good. :thumbup: He said 38 weeks is ideal and most twins are born between 34-38. Hopefully I at least make it to 36 or 37.


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks Emandi it is so surreal going past 38 weeks knowing you will be able to have him naturally! has the consultant said you can do vbac etc?
> 
> Thank you April, I'll try my best to go naturally this time, no one seem to have any concerns so far, just have to wait and see how it will all progress. My community MW is pretty useless and not interested at all and my next hospital appointment is when I'm 3days overdue.Click to expand...
> 
> if you can have a natural dont let them pressure you into c section :) youll do fab though xClick to expand...
> 
> They never even tried which is a good thing. But they don't want to induce me. Only membrane sweep which I will request if things won't be moving.
> So far I'm on 3-4 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day, 2-3 epo capsules up my ...gina every night, tried some hot food and pineapple, bouncing on birthing ball, being very active AND booked reflexology for day before I'm due, but will try to bring it a few days forward.Click to expand...

ohhh its soooo exciting i cant wait to meet your little boy!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'll get the results at my gynae appointment on the 23rd of this month will do my best to update after the appointment is over :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie the twincesses are adorable! :baby::baby: And fab that everything is as it should be:hugs:

Sarachka you must be all wrinkly after your supersoak bath:haha:

I've been painting my unit tonight!:happydance: Since I couldn't swim:cry: I thought I'd at least put the Holly free time to good use! Gots lot more to do still but it's really fun doing it. I'm keeping that green afterall because the turquoise on the frames and in the patterns is enough to go with my cushions and owls and I like the 'ton sur ton' effect of it. Well I'll double check in daylight but for now I like it. Crappy flash phone pics...
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20120110-00853.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









Marly-le-Roi-20120110-00860.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3









Marly-le-Roi-20120110-00858.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

I reckon I could essie of I save enough to get indirect trains and stuff of my end destination is London my Dad will contribute the cost of the fair from here to London anyway :thumbup: 

I just need a job as well that would really help with all these grand plans me thinks :-k

Addie those pics are really good :) they look good :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I've caught up but I'm off to beddybyes now, want to get up early to do more painting before twinkletoes wakes up and wants to help me paint :wacko: 

Sleep tight all xxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yeah Sarachka about the baby moving thing- yesterday mine moved about twice but today he's been going on and off all day long, starting at 3am this morning- so I think they just have wriggly days and quieter days :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hayley, thank you for the dinosaur eggs :thumbup: The boys had such fun excavating them as soon as I got home
> 
> When they had freed their dinosaurs they moved on to the brilliant sheep lego from April :hugs: Apparently they played some game on the computer at FIL's place which is like the lego :shrug: They are so impressed
> 
> They are completely impressed that I have these secret friends in foreign lands who know all about them and send them stuff :haha: Perfect end to the holidays :thumbup:
> 
> And Bethany sent a BEAUTIFUL bright pink Benetton shirt for Tori :cloud9: She is SO going to be the best dressed baby in SA :haha:

yay do glad they liked it! and had a good time playing it! goodluck to the boys going back to school :)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> I can see where being the last without a baby will get me! I will have to visit you all. I'm definitely doing a London trip this year! And that will get some southern turts done and dusted :thumbup:
> 
> Sezi you should come to Paris! That would be cool :)

i will be up for that! have to get over my London phobia some how! yeah i think il go there a few times before that, imagine me jumping for cover at a bus backfiring or something haha


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Can you do London via Cambridgeshire/Norfolk? :winkwink:

im hoping to go to hunstanton for a weekend this year! i wanted to go in feb but dont know if i can yet


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Here are the pictures!!!! They couldn't get a clear picture. They said it is hard with twins to really see detail but these are pretty good. I also moved myself to 19 weeks instead of 20 bc they are basing it on when I did IVF they said.
> 
> View attachment 323103

they have the same nose :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Can you do London via Cambridgeshire/Norfolk? :winkwink:
> 
> im hoping to go to hunstanton for a weekend this year! i wanted to go in feb but dont know if i can yetClick to expand...


We want another Hunstanton getaway this year too. It's where th baby was created so it's like her spiritual homeland lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> Here are the pictures!!!! They couldn't get a clear picture. They said it is hard with twins to really see detail but these are pretty good. I also moved myself to 19 weeks instead of 20 bc they are basing it on when I did IVF they said.
> 
> View attachment 323103

Awwe!! They have the cutest little noses :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

Can feel heartburn coming on. First time since Christmas Eve


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie the twincesses are adorable! :baby::baby: And fab that everything is as it should be:hugs:
> 
> Sarachka you must be all wrinkly after your supersoak bath:haha:
> 
> I've been painting my unit tonight!:happydance: Since I couldn't swim:cry: I thought I'd at least put the Holly free time to good use! Gots lot more to do still but it's really fun doing it. I'm keeping that green afterall because the turquoise on the frames and in the patterns is enough to go with my cushions and owls and I like the 'ton sur ton' effect of it. Well I'll double check in daylight but for now I like it. Crappy flash phone pics...

"_twincesses_" <--- love that B, how cute and clever!

B, don't u want to take a trip to America and decorate my nursery? :flower:


----------



## addie25

Yes their noses are similar :cloud9: Hopefully at some point this pregnancy I will get a great pic that shows what they really look like. Twincesses lol that is very cute. Sarah said that also :thumbup: 

SARAH did you see my post on how I can't get the siggy up. Don't I just copy ur and put it in my signature??


----------



## Sarachka

You copy and paste The link within the Img tags


----------



## addie25

This is what comes up when I click on direct link. I copy this and paste it and it doesn't work.

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie-1.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Like [ img] and [\ img] but delete the spaces I had to put in


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs did I miss a post earlier - are you in maternity pants?


----------



## addie25

I dont see IMG?


----------



## addie25

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie-1.gif

When I click on direct link this comes up so what from this should I remove be4 I paste it?? Sorry I am so bad with computers.


----------



## Sarachka

Avent sent me one free baby bottle when I signed up so that covers my "emergency" bottle the breast feeding books recommend having in the house.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie-1.gif
> 
> When I click on direct link this comes up so what from this should I remove be4 I paste it?? Sorry I am so bad with computers.



Copy The entire address from your browsers address bar

Then copy and paste it between the [ img] and [\ img] tags, removing the spaces I had to put in


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/addie-1.gif

addie, just quote my post and copy the line above... that should do it

And yes i am sezi :blush: too much bloat for my regular ork pants to handle i'm afraid.


----------



## Sarachka

Addie in the signature editing bit there is a yellow picture icon. Click it and add the FULL link tO the image, copied from your browser address bar


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs wow. I'm still not in maternity clothes. Thanks to kit's belly bands I'm still wearing my normal pants but with the flies undone. I realised today that I've actually forGotten about maternity clothes really!


----------



## Sarachka

YAY Addoe it worked!!


----------



## addie25

I ADDED THE [] and it worked!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Now it's only Claire and cassie without a sarachka signature, I think. Emandi too maybe.


----------



## addie25

THANKS NEWBIE JUST SAW U DID IT FOR ME BUT THIS TURTLE FIGURED IT OUT AFTER HOW MANY DAYS LOL!!!! I AM SO GREAT WITH COMPUTERS!! I didn't know I had to add the []


----------



## Sarachka

Now I want to make myself a new one. Mine is too bland I think


----------



## addie25

I love your sara is really dainty!! AND I LOVE MINE THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Addie when is the painter doing the nursery? Did u decide a shade of paint yet?

B's turquoise studio has made me want to paint my bathroom that colour!!


----------



## Sarachka

Ur welc Addie. I am the turtle's "in house" designer. Yours makes me think of a ribbon used to store hair clips etc. I should make some with the turtles at the like that to clip hair accessories on to


----------



## addie25

You are our designer :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Soon I'm going to work on my birth announcements and leave a blank space for a photO of her and mock up the text etc. I'll show y'all when I'm done


----------



## addie25

Im sure it will be beautiful!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sezi. U r up pretty late, no? That bath must have energized u!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at me up 30mins before my alarm! 

Have fun this morning Trin! 

Hope all turtle babes slept well and any poorly ones, Esme, are feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG breakfast is just soooo good, I just wish I was allowed more of it :nope: Had extra ham this morning though. I need to get some fish in stock so I can have fishy breakfast. Roe on toast in my home town is nommo, wonder if I can get roe here? 

Wow just been catching up and you ladies do things in style- baby showers, birth announcements...Holly just got a couple of manky text messages sent out for hers :blush: 

Sarachka speaks fluent American! She asked if newbie was in maternity pants yet! :haha: It's rude to ask about people's underwear you know Sacrachka. Teehee I'm so mature :happydance:

Newbs that was indeed Sarachka's term, twincesses, which she coined a while back for addies bubbsies! Oh which reminds me, I saw tutus and ballet shoes for Holly in HM yesterday but the party season is now over so I couldn't justify the cost, but I'll get them next year for her! Or in the summer. She's going as a monkey to the February carnival in the outfit my brother got her 

Ordering the rug for the nursery today, the multicoloured snail squares one :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Out shopping tonight and had TWO different things call out to me that they needed homes with turtles!! So B and Sezi, you will have parcels from me in several weeks time! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie, that's wonderful about the informal meet! I'm sure it will go great! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, that's poofucks about your poor mum. I hope all goes well for her with treatment! :hugs:

Still no parcel from me?? :cry:


----------



## Essie

Morning!

We are off to baby music this morning. Baby weigh clinic this afternoon and then we are going to get bits to make the invites for Lyras christening :happydance: 

Lyra says it should be obligatory that if you visit Hunstanton you come and give her a cuddle! Same as if turtles go to France they have to check in with Bethany. 

Hope everyone has a good Wednesday :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

First day of school madness!!!!!! :wohoo:

Complicated badly by my maid (the new one who has been on leave for 3 weeks and back at work for 2 days) announcing she is going to 'the farm' to see her child who is sick. She may or may not come back :shock: I told her to rather not!

Other than that, all went smoothly. Tarquin looked nervous but happy and the other boys were happy to see their friends :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, thank you for the dinosaur eggs :thumbup: The boys had such fun excavating them as soon as I got home
> 
> When they had freed their dinosaurs they moved on to the brilliant sheep lego from April :hugs: Apparently they played some game on the computer at FIL's place which is like the lego :shrug: They are so impressed
> 
> They are completely impressed that I have these secret friends in foreign lands who know all about them and send them stuff :haha: Perfect end to the holidays :thumbup:
> 
> And Bethany sent a BEAUTIFUL bright pink Benetton shirt for Tori :cloud9: She is SO going to be the best dressed baby in SA :haha:
> 
> yay do glad they liked it! and had a good time playing it! goodluck to the boys going back to school :)Click to expand...

It was their choice of activity to take to my mom's for after school play today :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your maids sound like they're more trouble than they're worth Trin! 

Cool Lunes, very exciting about our gifts!

Have fun essie! I want to come to baby music, Holly would love it! She does the grooviest dancing, it's so hilarious, all shoulders and hips. And she does it randomly to things like the news flash music and ringing telephones :awww: Then applauds herself at the end. I nuv her.

I think she's awake in fact...


----------



## TrinityMom

Don't know why they're so fuzzy :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Your maids sound like they're more trouble than they're worth Trin!
> 
> Cool Lunes, very exciting about our gifts!
> 
> Have fun essie! I want to come to baby music, Holly would love it! She does the grooviest dancing, it's so hilarious, all shoulders and hips. And she does it randomly to things like the news flash music and ringing telephones :awww: Then applauds herself at the end. I nuv her.
> 
> I think she's awake in fact...

Yes and no. I have to have one in order to work - otherwise we have no one to look after the kids (besides the house work). But there is a culture of disposable employment - "there's always another job out there" kind of thinking, when that's not the reality. Women in their 30's and 40's stay in their jobs, but anyone younger seems to have no work ethic. Really hard. I look at my mom's maid who lives in a squatter camp, is in her 50's and supports 5 grandchildren because their parents have either left or died of AIDS. She's at work every day. But her 2 children who live with her don't have jobs because they don't want to work - mom will look after them. There are big cultural issues involved that come in to play as well


----------



## firstbaby25

LunaLady said:


> Jaynie, that's poofucks about your poor mum. I hope all goes well for her with treatment! :hugs:
> 
> Still no parcel from me?? :cry:

Don't know if you'll get this being that your morning is so much later on! But :nope: no parcel! I don't mind, but will you at least tell me what it was? I'm dying to know and I think I've served my time well :), waiting :sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I seen about your maid on facey - poofucks! The boys look totally adorbs in all their gear :thumbup:! I think the disposable employee is a problem here!! Rather than disposable employment. 

B I looove toddler dancing, Erin likes the Go Compare advert (UK TURTS? :sick:)

I'm off to make a caffetierre and job hunt :thumbup: got a lunch fedayeen with a friend today. Got us some nice chilli bread, carrots tomatoes and onions to go with a Camembert that I'll bake :munch: :munch:


----------



## poas

Morning, esme seems bit better  still wheezy but drank 4oz already  hope everyone else has good days xx


----------



## poas

thought of the day-jaynie go work for trin


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> thought of the day-jaynie go work for trin

:haha: I think my boys would break her :haha: I wouldn't want to lose a turtle!

Glad Esme is drinking better. That's a good sign


----------



## firstbaby25

I could be a maid in a place like America where they sort of honour the working man and not status. Adam commented in America how working people get respect and they seem to know that a bin man/maid has such a valuable job and so don't suffer. We are so judgmental us English! 

I'd love to work for Trin! I could meet a nice South African and prove the song wrong :smug:.

Anyone else watch that New Girl with Zooey D? I LOVE Zooey Deschanel!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm having such fun sorting out Holly's clothes!!! I have a huge heap for red dye, a huge heap for blue dye, a huge heap that are fine for a boy as they are, a huge heap for Elina and orphans, and some I've had to keep!! My mum made a patchwork with the outfits of her babies she was sentimentally attached to, so I'm going to do the same. Some of her things just make me :cry: with the fond memories they evoke. Then I can attach my patchwork to my mum's, and Holly can add to it, and so on and so forth down the line to make a great big family patchwork of beautiful baby memories :cloud9: Luckily the thing that gets me most is fine for Henry- the first little body she wore. It's orange, white, yellow and red. It kills me that little body!! I am a muppet aren't I?!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm having such fun sorting out Holly's clothes!!! I have a huge heap for red dye, a huge heap for blue dye, a huge heap that are fine for a boy as they are, a huge heap for Elina and orphans, and some I've had to keep!! My mum made a patchwork with the outfits of her babies she was sentimentally attached to, so I'm going to do the same. Some of her things just make me :cry: with the fond memories they evoke. Then I can attach my patchwork to my mum's, and Holly can add to it, and so on and so forth down the line to make a great big family patchwork of beautiful baby memories :cloud9: Luckily the thing that gets me most is fine for Henry- the first little body she wore. It's orange, white, yellow and red. It kills me that little body!! I am a muppet aren't I?!!

Oh I'm the same! I still have the first outfits each of the boys wore (except Tarq's which was pilfered by the maid we had then :wacko:). And Ch'ien had these little stripy red and white leggings with elf toes and a matching hat that each of the boys have worn that I just swoon over

I made a patchwork cot quilt for a friend out of baby blankets that my boys had. The plan was to make a bigger one for us...it didn't happen and I feel quite heartsore that I don't have one and she does


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no Trin look at your smiling boys!! :cry: I'm going to cry so much when Holly goes to school, I know it! After years of silently scorning women who blub at the school gates thinking get it together you floppy cow...I'm sooo going to be doing it myself :hypocrite smiley:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm having such fun sorting out Holly's clothes!!! I have a huge heap for red dye, a huge heap for blue dye, a huge heap that are fine for a boy as they are, a huge heap for Elina and orphans, and some I've had to keep!! My mum made a patchwork with the outfits of her babies she was sentimentally attached to, so I'm going to do the same. Some of her things just make me :cry: with the fond memories they evoke. Then I can attach my patchwork to my mum's, and Holly can add to it, and so on and so forth down the line to make a great big family patchwork of beautiful baby memories :cloud9: Luckily the thing that gets me most is fine for Henry- the first little body she wore. It's orange, white, yellow and red. It kills me that little body!! I am a muppet aren't I?!!
> 
> Oh I'm the same! I still have the first outfits each of the boys wore (except Tarq's which was pilfered by the maid we had then :wacko:). And Ch'ien had these little stripy red and white leggings with elf toes and a matching hat that each of the boys have worn that I just swoon over
> 
> I made a patchwork cot quilt for a friend out of baby blankets that my boys had. The plan was to make a bigger one for us...it didn't happen and I feel quite heartsore that I don't have one and she doesClick to expand...

Wow that's a good idea for the blankets!! I'll copy that! Holly has loads and I'm currently knitting Henry, er erhmm, 3 blankets :shhh::blush: But he needs a summer one, a winter one and a mid season one :shrug: In various colour ranges :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think Trin's boys would break me! Three all at once, I struggle at times with Erin! 

Procrastination for me again today! I hate working this job for my mum it's so boring and they clearly pass me the shit jobs!


----------



## firstbaby25

Just a random rambling of the day for me. I keep a note that *Essie * wrote in my purse, for good measure it such a warm and lovely note with great wishes for me in 2012 and sings my praises that I can just go to it when I am down :cloud9:

Thanks Essie :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Trin!! I'll come and work for you :D No problem :D Your boys won't break me I have 8 brothers!! So i'm very much used to boys....would have to bring my rottweiler and staffy cross though Hmmm...couldn't face rehoming them!!


----------



## Sarachka

BETHANY!!!
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b14fceeb.jpg


thank you so so so so much for my Sophie!! I nuv it and nuv you too xxx

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/bb31112d.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Sez I am applying to be one of you! Jobcentre jobs have come up!! 

Did you have to do online testing?


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Just a random rambling of the day for me. I keep a note that *Essie * wrote in my purse, for good measure it such a warm and lovely note with great wishes for me in 2012 and sings my praises that I can just go to it when I am down :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks Essie :hugs:

That's so lovely Jaynie :hugs: makes me all emotional :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey that took ages to arrive!! Glad it has though! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am now in possession of prawns and mackeral (which I fished myself!) and am going to boil up the prawns in ginger. Nommo. Haven't had prawns for donkeys, and a nice oily fish for maincourse :munch:

As a name for Holly's Gompa Gomp do you prefer Holly House or Holly Cottage ? For when I make the sign for it this spring. Or Daffodil Den? And do it yellow with daffodils? Then Henry might not be so jealous! I could fancy some daffodil motif making, cushions and suchlike and mad daffodil headed animals for a picture on the wall inside


----------



## firstbaby25

That gives me hope for my Secret Santa!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The red dye wash is going round in the machine :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hollinka's back to playing in the garden and her gompagomp, it's so nice when the spring feeling comes and I hear her rushing around outside and watch her from the kitchen window :cloud9: Perfectus


----------



## firstbaby25

I also carry a russian doll thingy that Sarah once sent me and a photo of Holly! 

I am a sentimental Nut


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. Trin love the pics!! My hormones r very silly. Last night dh and I were in bed and Nikki cat came on the bed and starting chasing her tail. Dh and I were laughing so hard and then Nikki got dizzy n fell off the bed making us laugh harder. I was laughing so hard I peed a little and my laughing turned to uncontrolsble crying/laughing. As hard as i tried i just couldn't stop. :shrug::haha: I'm ready for May!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

b i have found henry the perfect present! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

just took a pregnancy test :shock: i dont wanna look


----------



## addie25

Look look!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i dont want too!


----------



## firstbaby25

Have I missed something? Why you testing?


----------



## addie25

OK CLOSE YOUR EYES TAKE A PICTURE POST IT AND I WILL TAKE A LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:bfn: i think:happydance:

omfg iv never been so worried!


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg addie, nearly 20wks:cloud9:

i dont envy u having twins:haha: im ordering some funny twin tops i will post them when they arrive here


----------



## addie25

MY DAY:

Doctors at 1020
Looking for carpets for the babies room and play room
Looking for tile for the bathroom

Painter comes Sat to tell me how much he will charge. DH wants me to ask him how much it would be to pain the downstairs as well. I really don't want to paint the downstairs bc that means we have to stay at his parents for 2-3 days till it is completely dry since it is a big space. And last time we stayed there I was followed around being told what I could and could not do :dohh: It has gotten better since then since I had a chat with his mom but still I cant have stress rt now and would like to stay in my house you know.


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg addie, nearly 20wks:cloud9:
> 
> i dont envy u having twins:haha:

Yes!! But no distracting yourself LOOK AT THE TEST!! YOU CANT TEASE ME LIKE THIS MISSY :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Oops didn't see your post. What do you mean you think. Post the test i will have a closer look lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

its neg :yipee:

1st time in yrs i wanted a bfn lol,how stupid am i :(


----------



## Sarachka

JAY out for the day with mumsie now. Havimg a jacket potato pit stop in a little tea room atm but will post you lots of info about the recruitment process later. It's going on here too and a lot of the lower grade are doing it as an external promotion. I did it internally so a little different but I'm sure I can help. Which is ur nearest JCP? We can email on the internal mail system all day long!


----------



## addie25

The lady that did the ultrasound yesterday said the same thing. "My I know how hard it is to carry one baby but 2 not sure how you are doing that" LOL 

I have been having low cramping on and off. Do you think it is because they put that ultrasound in me to check my cervix??


----------



## addie25

Keep us updated Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am really in the mood for a chocolate pudding. DH ate the last one last night. He said bc I ate 6 puddings in 2 days and he only had one pudding he gets to eat the last one. :haha: I keep trying to tell him it's not me. I share with 2 other people. Twincesses!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Elina is having a very good day!

Bedding arrived
Two carters outfits from eBay arrived
Sophie giraffe from aunt B arrived
Two tops and two pairs of leggings purchased in peacocks 
A vest, leggings and cardigan set purchased in TK MAxx from Grandma


----------



## babyhopes2010

gutted freya will be out of 3-6 months my march i think


----------



## emandi

Oh well, baby's head palpable at brim ... :coffee::sleep::coffee::sleep::coffee:
Next appointment when I'm 3 days overdue probably discussing c-section :wacko:.
Disappointing ...


----------



## Sarachka

Omg we've shopped til we dropped. More:

Knitting pattern for booties
Pair of leggings from charity shop 40p!
2 pairs leggings primark
2 matching tops primark
7 bibs primark
Blanket primark
GOOOOORRRRRRGWOUS woollen dress from debenhams

For me:
Pair of addidas trainers
PJ bottOms
Biiig dressing gown to do me in hospital too


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi sorry it's not going the way you want. I hope things change. What are / were the reasons for a section?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> JAY out for the day with mumsie now. Havimg a jacket potato pit stop in a little tea room atm but will post you lots of info about the recruitment process later. It's going on here too and a lot of the lower grade are doing it as an external promotion. I did it internally so a little different but I'm sure I can help. Which is ur nearest JCP? We can email on the internal mail system all day long!

Warrington though I suspect they are recruiting nationwide and they said that to me that because it is an EO grade that most of the people in the JC are going for it too so hopefully I will still have a chance at getting one of the 100 positions! 

Ooooh that would be cool :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Ooh Sarah where did you go shopping? Didn't think pboro had a primark? Sounds like Elina got lots of lovely things, and a few bits for you too. 

I've just been for coffee with a lady from baby group. It was nice to chat, almost all baby related of course :haha: Lyra is 18lb 15oz now.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Ooh Sarah where did you go shopping? Didn't think pboro had a primark? Sounds like Elina got lots of lovely things, and a few bits for you too.
> 
> I've just been for coffee with a lady from baby group. It was nice to chat, almost all baby related of course :haha: Lyra is 18lb 15oz now.

Today was my day in your neck of the woods king's lynn!


----------



## Sarachka

*OH

MY 

GOD!!!!*

Kit the Wonderful has left a bag of the most amazing and gorgeous things for Elina from her and Cara!! Look at how much there is!!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7ab1e5cc.jpg

I feel so emotional, it's overwhelmingly generous!!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Sarah where did you go shopping? Didn't think pboro had a primark? Sounds like Elina got lots of lovely things, and a few bits for you too.
> 
> I've just been for coffee with a lady from baby group. It was nice to chat, almost all baby related of course :haha: Lyra is 18lb 15oz now.
> 
> Today was my day in your neck of the woods king's lynn!Click to expand...

Oh I must've missed you saying you were coming here. There's a posh baby shop, "baby boutique" did you go there? (I've not been in but my auntie bought Lyra a little duffle coat that's gorgeous). Ah if I'd known you were over here I could've given you the box of clothes I sorted out months ago but haven't got round to sending.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Sarah where did you go shopping? Didn't think pboro had a primark? Sounds like Elina got lots of lovely things, and a few bits for you too.
> 
> I've just been for coffee with a lady from baby group. It was nice to chat, almost all baby related of course :haha: Lyra is 18lb 15oz now.
> 
> Today was my day in your neck of the woods king's lynn!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I must've missed you saying you were coming here. There's a posh baby shop, "baby boutique" did you go there? (I've not been in but my auntie bought Lyra a little duffle coat that's gorgeous). Ah if I'd known you were over here I could've given you the box of clothes I sorted out months ago but haven't got round to sending.Click to expand...

Aw sorry dude I mentioned a couple of times last week we were coming. I did see that boutique but it looked quite empty so I stuck to the other boutique, Primarni ;-) nice lunch in roasta with mumsie.


----------



## Sarachka

My entire body hurts now though. A 3 hr shopping trip like that totally took it outta me. I've had a pain in my lower right abdomen area since last night and it's still very tender. I feel so old lol. 

I can't express my love for kit enough today!


----------



## firstbaby25

I have an interview tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I have an interview tomorrow :yipee:

At JCP!?


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Sarah where did you go shopping? Didn't think pboro had a primark? Sounds like Elina got lots of lovely things, and a few bits for you too.
> 
> I've just been for coffee with a lady from baby group. It was nice to chat, almost all baby related of course :haha: Lyra is 18lb 15oz now.
> 
> Today was my day in your neck of the woods king's lynn!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I must've missed you saying you were coming here. There's a posh baby shop, "baby boutique" did you go there? (I've not been in but my auntie bought Lyra a little duffle coat that's gorgeous). Ah if I'd known you were over here I could've given you the box of clothes I sorted out months ago but haven't got round to sending.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw sorry dude I mentioned a couple of times last week we were coming. I did see that boutique but it looked quite empty so I stuck to the other boutique, Primarni ;-) nice lunch in roasta with mumsie.Click to expand...

I just completely missed your posts! Me and Lyra will have to take a trip to Pboro one day and drop them off, or let me know if you're over this way again. It does always look empty, that's why I haven't been in but my mum reckons it's nice. Primarni is where we go too. Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Essie

Yay Jaynie, where is it for?


----------



## Essie

I read in the local paper today that Sea life in Hunstanton is getting a turtle. Definite sign that all turtles should visit!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> I read in the local paper today that Sea life in Hunstanton is getting a turtle. Definite sign that all turtles should visit!

Yes Hunstanton and its magical powers for us turts. 

Do you think I have to go back there when I want to conceive #2?


----------



## babyhopes2010

emadi :hugs:


cant believe how close u are to baby arriving xx

pm me ur address for when lo is born i can send something.cant remember what team ur on? x


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I read in the local paper today that Sea life in Hunstanton is getting a turtle. Definite sign that all turtles should visit!
> 
> Yes Hunstanton and its magical powers for us turts.
> 
> Do you think I have to go back there when I want to conceive #2?Click to expand...

Well I definitely think it's a sign that they're getting a turtle! I'll be heading there for it's magical powers when we want to ttc again.


----------



## Sarachka

*Emandi is team BLUE with Bethany*


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> I read in the local paper today that Sea life in Hunstanton is getting a turtle. Definite sign that all turtles should visit!




Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I read in the local paper today that Sea life in Hunstanton is getting a turtle. Definite sign that all turtles should visit!
> 
> Yes Hunstanton and its magical powers for us turts.
> 
> Do you think I have to go back there when I want to conceive #2?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I definitely think it's a sign that they're getting a turtle! I'll be heading there for it's magical powers when we want to ttc again.Click to expand...



Marine Hotel, Glebe suite. Works wonders!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow :yipee:
> 
> At JCP!?Click to expand...

Sadly no, I haven't even started my competencies for that! It's for an accountsy based job in Liverpool. I am excited though first interview in a long time!!


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Emandi sorry it's not going the way you want. I hope things change. What are / were the reasons for a section?

Thank you Sarachka :flower:, Emily was breech baby, doctors even tried to turn her, but that didn't work so ended up having a section. 
There still is a chance for normal delivery, baby is head down, only have to manage it without induction.

Glad you enjoyed shopping today :hugs:. Any pictures?


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys, just good to get out the house to an interview :) Essie see above I think they are a medical packaging firm :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Emandi sorry it's not going the way you want. I hope things change. What are / were the reasons for a section?
> 
> Thank you Sarachka :flower:, Emily was breech baby, doctors even tried to turn her, but that didn't work so ended up having a section.
> There still is a chance for normal delivery, baby is head down, only have to manage it without induction.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed shopping today :hugs:. Any pictures?Click to expand...

Pics soon. Just having a lay down with Alinka. I'm so tired!! Why won't they induce you if he's not breach? Is the NHS quite crappy in encouraging VBACs? Would they rather just schedule a section? 



firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks guys, just good to get out the house to an interview :) Essie see above I think they are a medical packaging firm :yipee:

Would you move to liverpool?


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi can u send me ur address now cos im off to post something xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

I would like to move to Liverpool and/or Manchester. I feel I have missed a chunk of something with my mum leaving home so early. I was fretting about money and things. this is something that I have talked about with my friend Nat who knows about the stuff with Adam and said she'd live with me but that we should go to a city for a bit.

As for now, no I can get to liverpool in 20 minutes on the train. Not the worst train ride i've done for a job, by a longshot!


----------



## Sarachka

When my baby is here I need a day up north with you in all your big exciting cities!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'd love to go to Manchester, it's so far away and exotic in my mind. Just having a sit down, been a busy bee today. Henry has new dance moves today, slidy ones, kind of moonwalking or robotics or something whereas yesterday he was doing the worm and ymca. 

I'll post pics of stuff from today in a mo.


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Emandi sorry it's not going the way you want. I hope things change. What are / were the reasons for a section?
> 
> Thank you Sarachka :flower:, Emily was breech baby, doctors even tried to turn her, but that didn't work so ended up having a section.
> There still is a chance for normal delivery, baby is head down, only have to manage it without induction.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed shopping today :hugs:. Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Pics soon. Just having a lay down with Alinka. I'm so tired!! Why won't they induce you if he's not breach? Is the NHS quite crappy in encouraging VBACs? Would they rather just schedule a section?
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, just good to get out the house to an interview :) Essie see above I think they are a medical packaging firm :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Would you move to liverpool?Click to expand...


Sarachka, the don't want to induce after section because of scar on uterus. Sometimes hormones they are using for induction can cause labour moving faster than it should.


----------



## Sarachka

So Jaynie, JCP stuff.

2000 EO roles created nation wide which is really good. A lot of AOs will go for it as a promotion but their application process will be the same as for you. AOs are signers, enquiries, telephony ppls. EOs are us advisers and a few out the back jobs like Employment team who liase with companies about jobs and work experience, and some planning type roles like I used to do.

It always causes biiiiig drama with the AOs going for it. It kinda pits everyone against each other. First there's the test and loads of people don't pass it so they bitch about it. Then some don't pass the interview and bitch about those who did, then they bitch about the outside entrants. Now that I'm passed all that I find it kinda funny to listen to.

I did the test back in 2006. There was a letter and you had to pick out like 10 errors. It told you how many errors to look for, spelling, grammar and punctuation. Not very hard at all. Then the maths one was slightly harder for me as I'm NOT a maths person. There was this plan of a college's rooms, number of computers, number of rooms with wheelchair access etc and then they asked you questions about percentage of rooms with access, rations, etc, etc. I can't really remember it that well but it was scenario based. They sometimes tell you there and then if you've passed. Well they take the tests, mark them while you wait, and then give you all sealed letters saying if you've passed or not. More drama with AOs attitudes lol.

Let me know what your competencies are.


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Emandi sorry it's not going the way you want. I hope things change. What are / were the reasons for a section?
> 
> Thank you Sarachka :flower:, Emily was breech baby, doctors even tried to turn her, but that didn't work so ended up having a section.
> There still is a chance for normal delivery, baby is head down, only have to manage it without induction.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed shopping today :hugs:. Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Pics soon. Just having a lay down with Alinka. I'm so tired!! Why won't they induce you if he's not breach? Is the NHS quite crappy in encouraging VBACs? Would they rather just schedule a section?
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, just good to get out the house to an interview :) Essie see above I think they are a medical packaging firm :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Would you move to liverpool?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarachka, the don't want to induce after section because of scar on uterus. Sometimes hormones they are using for induction can cause labour moving faster than it should.Click to expand...

There's only one thing for it, visit to Hunstanton and the turtle!!

Where about in the UK are you again, my mind's gone blank.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fun with dye today!! These are some of Holly's pale pink things transformed into Henry attire, drying in the basement...
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

And a turbulette and a sunhat which were wishywashy lemon which I just hand dyed turquoise. Should have dyed the cat too :haha: That's a second age turbulette, his baby one is really cute as it is, white with little multicoloured embroidered polka dots. And I have a couple of white ones which I'll leave white...
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

wow looks like a turtle party how is everyone?


----------



## mummyApril

im going to the post office tomorrow please keep an eye out, Trin, Sarah, B and Cassie and Emandi :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And a cover I made for Holly's old tatty wishywashy lemon changing mat, with supplementary stripey towel cover:thumbup:

And wardrobe now ready to have hot air balloons painted on it :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm sorry I can't seem to talk about anything that isn't decoration based, I keep trying but I have become a mad hormone enraged nesting machine. I hope you will bear with me through this phase :friends:

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

B i love watching your new creations! although it tires me out so anything i want to do i cant im just too tired lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Jayniebabe that's excellent, goodus luckus maximus :thumbup:

Right off to bathy my big baby....laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Jay sent this to me today lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00252-20120111-0911.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> B i love watching your new creations! although it tires me out so anything i want to do i cant im just too tired lol

Hope it's not me tiring you out?:haha: I always tire my friends and family out, they tell me so, hyperactive monkey. But life is sooooooooo short, I'm never going to have time to make all the things I want to unless I rush a bit! 

Aside from hormones and vitamins and stuff I do find that 'the more you do, the more you do'- energy is self fuelling for me so when I'm feeling tired then I do something very energetic and it usually snaps me out of the tired feeling :shrug:

Weird I haven't felt tired this pregnancy, but then I didn't with Holly either. I suppose there's time yet for the tiredness to kick in so I'd better not speak too soon. And one thing's for sure, I'm going to be VERY TIRED when bubs is born and I can't nap when I want because of HollinkaPants!!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow :yipee:
> 
> At JCP!?Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly no, I haven't even started my competencies for that! It's for an accountsy based job in Liverpool. I am excited though first interview in a long time!!Click to expand...

So exciting!!!! Good luck :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

At the risk of sounding horribly lazy next to B, I am going to bed. Left home at 6:30am got home 5:30pm and did housework and cooked dinner and interviewed 2 maids so I'm exhausticated

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS - glorious creations B:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> B i love watching your new creations! although it tires me out so anything i want to do i cant im just too tired lol
> 
> Hope it's not me tiring you out?:haha: I always tire my friends and family out, they tell me so, hyperactive monkey. But life is sooooooooo short, I'm never going to have time to make all the things I want to unless I rush a bit!
> 
> Aside from hormones and vitamins and stuff I do find that 'the more you do, the more you do'- energy is self fuelling for me so when I'm feeling tired then I do something very energetic and it usually snaps me out of the tired feeling :shrug:
> 
> Weird I haven't felt tired this pregnancy, but then I didn't with Holly either. I suppose there's time yet for the tiredness to kick in so I'd better not speak too soon. And one thing's for sure, I'm going to be VERY TIRED when bubs is born and I can't nap when I want because of HollinkaPants!!Click to expand...

i need some self fuel! im always tired at the moment but doesnt help i cant sleep until i fall asleep from exhaustion! I hope you dont get too tired when Henrys here x


----------



## mummyApril

night Trin


----------



## mummyApril

im going to have dinner, hot bath go to bed with my book and hopefully sleep before 2am! i hope my remedies turn up tomorrow


----------



## Sarachka

I'm so so so so achey tonight to the point of not being able to move. Bending as far as putting my PJ bottoms on was too much.


----------



## Sarachka

Right, here is everything Elina got today!!

No photo - her bedding set

From auntie Bethany

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/52cd5ccb.jpg

From Auntie Kit

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7ab1e5cc.jpg

From grandma, dress from debenhams, set from TK , leggings, tops, Blankey and bibs from primark

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/0495c739.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/19d54ed6.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/1f32f7fb.jpg

Peacocks stuff from me and the 40p pink leggings

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/93453486.jpg

Carters eBay stuffs

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/4b74cab6.jpg


----------



## Essie

Elina is going to be a well dressed little lady.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Elina is going to be a well dressed little lady.

I think I should stop the clothes buying now as I have more hand me downs coming. Ya know, unless I see something she MUST HAVE.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello i have been AWOL today as i left my house at 9am and got back at 2.45 then went back out at 3.30 what a day ..............Nate loved his boogie babys class it was so cool

I hear from sezi she has gifts from kit and has posted pics page num please lovers??

So what has one missed today last night someone fill mein xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Wow Sarachka, you have treasure!!!* :yipee: My mum and dad are coming over in February so I'm going to go on a treasure hunt with my mum, though I bet she comes already laden with the blue and green primark range :haha: And I'm going to get my dad to treat the floor in bub's room to shine up the floor a bit since that's too smelly a job for me at the moment. OMG there I go again, deco blurbing :dohh:

I JUST ATE MY SECOND FRESH MACKERAL OF THE DAY SO MY BRAIN IS GOING TO BE MASSIVE AND MY HAIR ALL SHINY IN THE MORNING.

Might go and have a digestive knit until cycling session time. I'm well into knitting in the kitchen at the moment, don't know why, it's all cosy.


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello i have been AWOL today as i left my house at 9am and got back at 2.45 then went back out at 3.30 what a day ..............Nate loved his boogie babys class it was so cool
> 
> I hear from sezi she has gifts from kit and has posted pics page num please lovers??
> 
> So what has one missed today last night someone fill mein xxxxx

Two posts up!! On this page


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> B i love watching your new creations! although it tires me out so anything i want to do i cant im just too tired lol
> 
> Hope it's not me tiring you out?:haha: I always tire my friends and family out, they tell me so, hyperactive monkey. But life is sooooooooo short, I'm never going to have time to make all the things I want to unless I rush a bit!
> 
> Aside from hormones and vitamins and stuff I do find that 'the more you do, the more you do'- energy is self fuelling for me so when I'm feeling tired then I do something very energetic and it usually snaps me out of the tired feeling :shrug:
> 
> Weird I haven't felt tired this pregnancy, but then I didn't with Holly either. I suppose there's time yet for the tiredness to kick in so I'd better not speak too soon. And one thing's for sure, I'm going to be VERY TIRED when bubs is born and I can't nap when I want because of HollinkaPants!!Click to expand...
> 
> i need some self fuel! im always tired at the moment but doesnt help i cant sleep until i fall asleep from exhaustion! I hope you dont get too tired when Henrys here xClick to expand...

I'm just hoping that the nice summer weather will a) keep my vit D reserves topped up nicely and b) permit me to indulge in that semi-conscious state lying in a deckchair in the garden while Henry sleeps, keeping an eye on Holly in her sandpit or whatever, but completely resting. I also really hope I go into labour at 9am and am finished by bedtime too, since with Holly it was very inconvieniently timed and I missed a whole night's sleep which is tiring enough in itself :growlmad:


----------



## Sarachka

I've wondered about the time of birth too. It would feel strange to have her at like elevensies time. It's like these things only happen in the middle of the night.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Probably an animal instinct, under cover of darkness and all. Most inconvenient though!


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> I have an interview tomorrow :yipee:


:dance::yipee::headspin::yipee::smug::coolio::drunk::hi::dance:

GO JAYNIE GO JAYNIE FX'D SWEETIE



HollyMonkey said:


> Fun with dye today!! These are some of Holly's pale pink things transformed into Henry attire, drying in the basement...

More wonderous munkie business by B :thumbup:TODAYS LESSON-GET SECOND LIFE OUT OF BABY CLOTHES :winkwink:



SEZI-How very kind of Kit and im loving all your other buys too:happydance::cloud9:..................[/SIiis sad:cry:no painty thoughZE]


Reece has been a naughty boy again sending rude msgs between him and hois mates im very:growlmad:with him i blame myself for having him so young and treating him more like a cool little brother than a son and i think he has been forced to grow up to fast im at a loss with the boy he is constantly in bad books and never seems to learn and i have discovered tonight doing homework he has no clue about time telling properly eg-adding on 2hrs and 25 mins to a time shown on a clock face- or changing the times to the 24 hour clock, he is driving me round the bend :cry:

DID ANYONE SEE MY POST YESTERDAY AFTERNOON ASKING FOR HELP ABOUT HOW TO TYPE IN INFO ON A DOWNLOADED APPLICATION FORM


----------



## addie25

Some new outfits!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

24 weeks pot pic. Kit has left the thread because of my outy, it's all my fault :cry: She hates outies :cry:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## new mummy2010

How was swimming last night B??

Essie lovely new avatar...Lyra is a gorgeous little lady and she is a good weight too bless her, when do you go to meet the lady about the new job position??

Hi April how are you darling ??

Had my bloods this morning before boogie babys got big bruise now as she was a silly nurse ;(


----------



## new mummy2010

hello henry mawhhhh


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> *oh
> 
> my
> 
> god!!!!*
> 
> kit the wonderful has left a bag of the most amazing and gorgeous things for elina from her and cara!! Look at how much there is!!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7ab1e5cc.jpg
> 
> i feel so emotional, it's overwhelmingly generous!!

wow that is amazing!!!!!!!



firstbaby25 said:


> i have an interview tomorrow :yipee:

yayayayaya crossing fingers and toes!!


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> View attachment 323545
> 
> 
> View attachment 323546
> 
> 
> View attachment 323547
> 
> 
> Some new outfits!!

:cloud9::cloud9: Lovely Addie so pretty and dainty:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## addie25

WOW B you look amazing!!!!!! Perfect little boy bump!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie stunning outfits!

Hayley the pool was closed :cry: Sooooo sad :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Must dig out a Holly pot to compare some time, see if there's a boy/girl difference


For now, off to the garage to do my sport...:bike:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Sez :) I'll look the competences up tomorrow afternoon after this interview :) so I can concentrate on that until I'm done :) 

I really want this job at the JC!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks Sez :) I'll look the competences up tomorrow afternoon after this interview :) so I can concentrate on that until I'm done :)
> 
> I really want this job at the JC!


I really want you to have it too!! I'm absolutely 1000000% confident that you could do the job with your eyes closed. We are always told it comes down to the interview and how you answer the questions etc. I know a few of my AO colleagues are way better thn some of my EO colleagues and I really hope they get some of the positions here.


----------



## mummyApril

I have an awful headache again, sorry being a party pooper and going for a bath and bed x


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I image your sweet girls sitting in a really traditional silver cross pram in their dainty and traditional little outfits! Soooooo pretty


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie I image your sweet girls sitting in a really traditional silver cross pram in their dainty and traditional little outfits! Soooooo pretty

Yes I am all about the dainty outfits. Even when my friends asked me the theme in the girls room I said no theme just dainty. And with the shower they asked what my theme was and I said no theme just dainty lol!! I found a traditional pram that I really wanted, I had one just like it as a child but it only fit one baby so I didn't get it. It was so beautiful tho.


----------



## addie25

Had a very productive day today. My MIL took me to look at carpets for the girls room and play room. Found one I like so I took it home to show DH. The guy at the store said he would give us a great price on it because we are having a custom area rug made to go over the rug in the girls room. If he gives us a great price we may just get carpet in the living room and the entire upstairs. DH would be so happy if we could get that done for a good price and so would I. MIL also got me a new jacket and some pants so that was very nice of her. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit days hello and sends her love xx


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> How was swimming last night B??
> 
> Essie lovely new avatar...Lyra is a gorgeous little lady and she is a good weight too bless her, when do you go to meet the lady about the new job position??
> 
> Hi April how are you darling ??
> 
> Had my bloods this morning before boogie babys got big bruise now as she was a silly nurse ;(

Ouch sorry the nurse left a big bruise. 

I'm meeting her on Friday. Trying not to get too excited, since I'm not even being offered an interview yet but will try and make a good impression.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah be wary essie that she will obvs be weighing you up! 

I think you'll be fine, how could they not like you?!


----------



## mummyApril

My poor baby just poked himself in his eye and cried really bad it was so sad but after lots of mumy cuddles he is ok but took ages for him to open his eye :( really sad cry too :(


----------



## addie25

Awwwwww :hugs::hugs::hugs: give him hugs from me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Anyone watching one born every minute??


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Anyone watching one born every minute??

Will catch it on demand tomorrow. Good episode?


----------



## Sarachka

Look what I picked up in primark 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7a88178f.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Anyone watching one born every minute??
> 
> Will catch it on demand tomorrow. Good episode?Click to expand...

One of ems flapping like crazy!! By sounds if it she had a bad birth for her first one, and shes panicking like mad and screaming n shouting about it :dohh: If she would calm down n focus she would be better.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie stunning outfits!
> 
> Hayley the pool was closed :cry: Sooooo sad :nope:

Ohh thats poofucks hope its open for swimbulations next week



Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> How was swimming last night B??
> 
> Essie lovely new avatar...Lyra is a gorgeous little lady and she is a good weight too bless her, when do you go to meet the lady about the new job position??
> 
> Hi April how are you darling ??
> 
> Had my bloods this morning before boogie babys got big bruise now as she was a silly nurse ;(
> 
> Ouch sorry the nurse left a big bruise.
> 
> I'm meeting her on Friday. Trying not to get too excited, since I'm not even being offered an interview yet but will try and make a good impression.Click to expand...

Im sure you will make a good impression :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

After much thought i think i need to focus my attention on myself and my family for a wee while, i need to find me a new job and work out when i go back to work if i do at the nursery

so im leaving you all and will be back sometime soon take care lovelies and those of you who want to know how to contact me im not in a fantastic place right now and im struggling with all aspects in my life and i dont wanna bring the thread down :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Anyone watching one born every minute??
> 
> Will catch it on demand tomorrow. Good episode?Click to expand...
> 
> One of ems flapping like crazy!! By sounds if it she had a bad birth for her first one, and shes panicking like mad and screaming n shouting about it :dohh: If she would calm down n focus she would be better.Click to expand...

Oh god that's gonna be me! 




new mummy2010 said:


> After much thought i think i need to focus my attention on myself and my family for a wee while, i need to find me a new job and work out when i go back to work if i do at the nursery
> 
> so im leaving you all and will be back sometime soon take care lovelies and those of you who want to know how to contact me im not in a fantastic place right now and im struggling with all aspects in my life and i dont wanna bring the thread down :flower:

No no no Hayley that's what we are here for!!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> After much thought i think i need to focus my attention on myself and my family for a wee while, i need to find me a new job and work out when i go back to work if i do at the nursery
> 
> so im leaving you all and will be back sometime soon take care lovelies and those of you who want to know how to contact me im not in a fantastic place right now and im struggling with all aspects in my life and i dont wanna bring the thread down :flower:

Your not bringing the thread down!! I have no way of contacting you if you leave :cry:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> After much thought i think i need to focus my attention on myself and my family for a wee while, i need to find me a new job and work out when i go back to work if i do at the nursery
> 
> so im leaving you all and will be back sometime soon take care lovelies and those of you who want to know how to contact me im not in a fantastic place right now and im struggling with all aspects in my life and i dont wanna bring the thread down :flower:

Oh no Hayley :hugs: you dont bring the thread down


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night all :kiss: Did my cycling and then some chillax time working on the summer blanket of Henry's range. It's coming along quite nicely.

Can't wait to see your nursery when it's done Addie, and playroom! 

My BP is 97/58, still really low for me :shrug: Wonder why. Touch wood no nose bleeds for ages now though. 

Off to get my zzzz's :hugs:

Oh yes Trin, don't confuse tiredness with laziness- I may not be tired this pregnancy but that doesn't mean I'm not lazy! I like lazing with Holly and instructing her on hairbrushing for example :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh nooo! Another one scared off by my outy :cry: At least they're 2 bbmers so I can contact them! 

:hug: Hayley, hope you get things sorted out xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Anyone watching one born every minute??
> 
> Will catch it on demand tomorrow. Good episode?Click to expand...
> 
> One of ems flapping like crazy!! By sounds if it she had a bad birth for her first one, and shes panicking like mad and screaming n shouting about it :dohh: If she would calm down n focus she would be better.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god that's gonna be me!Click to expand...

And me!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi lovely gorgeous ladies 

I am trying to keep up by lurking ... Hayley hugs xxx 

It seems January is getting to everyone :-( 

Lovely pics ladies - Sarah that is such a hoard .... That spreadsheet must be getting a battering tonight lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

:( losing turtles right left and centre :( Check in occasionally so we know your ok! 

I'm so hoping this month is my month...been shopping today and was naughty because i'm feeling so broody!

Poundland had some scratch mittens in 3pair for £1 and I got some baby lotion shampoo and nappy rash cream and some cotton wool balls for in my Johnsons Box! :blush:


----------



## addie25

I really hope it is your month 2 :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

The sweetest thing sisters do is when one has a nightmare and they climb into their sisters bed, where their sister will look after them! Too cute


----------



## poas

That's it. I need a blackberry.
Sorry people are having shitty times :(


----------



## Sarachka

Morning!! Glad to say I feel a lot less achey this morning. Last night I thought I might have to be off sick today and see the doctor but a good night's sleep has done the trick. 

Only got half the stuff added on my spreadsheet though - will need to update the rest tonight & print out again for shopping trips


----------



## HollyMonkey

Guten morgen :flower:

It feels like Christmas everyday when I wake up and I remember I have Henry in my tummy :cloud9: Slept like a big fat sausage, lovely, and nice fasting bloods of 85. BP is 97/51, that is sooo low the diastolic reading but my doc did say not to worry about it unless I'm fainting or something, and better low than high :shrug: I feel amazing at the moment all pumped up on hormones and my ridiculously healthy diet so I guess musn't worry and just keep on fine tuning my diet and sport for GD purposes :shrug: Blah blah, I do like a morning self evaluation:haha:

Good things afoot for anyone today? Jaynie yes, she has an interview, good luck my petal, kick ass :flower:

Mmmmm tea tea glorious tea, my mum has dispatched some PG Tips decaf from over the Channel after I sent her an SOS bbm. Hope it arrives today :happydance: Supplies from the homeland :thumbup:

I have a man coming today about converting our entire garden into a swimming pool :haha: I wish :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Morning!! Glad to say I feel a lot less achey this morning. Last night I thought I might have to be off sick today and see the doctor but a good night's sleep has done the trick.
> 
> Only got half the stuff added on my spreadsheet though - will need to update the rest tonight & print out again for shopping trips

Ah sleep (and swimming) are such good medicine :thumbup:

I need to do an inventory too now!! Though mine will be hand written because I'm crap at computery stuff. I will use my finest feather quill and ink on a roll of parchment:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

I NEED sleep, went to bed nice and early fell asleep just before 11 for 10 minutes and then was wide awake until half 2! Not cool man not cool


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :( losing turtles right left and centre :( Check in occasionally so we know your ok!
> 
> I'm so hoping this month is my month...been shopping today and was naughty because i'm feeling so broody!
> 
> Poundland had some scratch mittens in 3pair for £1 and I got some baby lotion shampoo and nappy rash cream and some cotton wool balls for in my Johnsons Box! :blush:

I too hope it's your month, and I recommend you have a boy because the 6 months difference between your baby and mine will guarantee you a steady trickle of clothes!! Though I think the turtle baby clothing network is so vast and well stocked now that you could have mixed gender triplets and we'd still have enough between us!! Hey! Do that! Have triplets this month, go one better than the Jones's with Addie:haha: :wohoo: Ginge is going to have turtle triplets!:happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm odd B I would use paper :hahaL despite being sat here with a laptop! 

Thanks for well wishes just having a brew and all that and making sure I am ready :thumbup: reading the company website and all that! I hate interviews on the day, seems to drag before it! I can remember every interview I have ever had so it must have been a trauma! 

Gonna text Hayley I am! :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> I NEED sleep, went to bed nice and early fell asleep just before 11 for 10 minutes and then was wide awake until half 2! Not cool man not cool

That is not cool indeed man :nope: Has your headache gone though?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm odd B I would use paper :hahaL despite being sat here with a laptop!
> 
> Thanks for well wishes just having a brew and all that and making sure I am ready :thumbup: reading the company website and all that! I hate interviews on the day, seems to drag before it! I can remember every interview I have ever had so it must have been a trauma!
> 
> Gonna text Hayley I am! :nope:

You look very smart :thumbup: I hate interviews, I think I'm all cool beforehand then as soon as I'm in for it I get the dry mouth nerves thing and find I talk even more crap than usual :shrug: 

I can bbm Hayley (and Kit) but when people say they want a break I try not to bug them, they want a break right?:shrug: They might not want me nosing in when they're off revolutionising their lives I feel. Dunno. I feel like they might say, yeah don't worry B, I'll call you :shrug: 

I really do have coffee and strong perfume cravings this preggo-nancy which I didn't with Holly at all at all at all, and have woken up today desirous of smelling Issey Miyake perfume. And that's strong! Maybe I could go for a walk to a perfume shop later just for a fix :haha: You got any cravings Sarachka? I had none with :pink: bubs myself:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I wish I could go swimming B but the pool isn't at all accessible to me. I was thinking this morning to see if any other pools have cropped up in the city lately but I don't think they have. I'd like to be suspended in water and have a good stretch. I always used to be able to feel exactly where the knots from gymnastics were in my back when I was in the pool. 

Ive still got this lower right abdominal pain, it's been there since Tuesday. 

The problem with a hand written spreadsheet is you can't update the categories so easily. For example last night under the sizes I wrote the months she will be that age. So I know she doesn't need a snow suit in 0-3. God I'm a loser!


----------



## Sarachka

B cravings - fizzy drinks but that's not confined to pregnancy. Whenever I feel tired and ran down I want fizz. Also BEER which I don't like but at the moment I loooooove the smell of it


----------



## firstbaby25

I am getting nervous now. I crave fizz if I am tired too Sez!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I wish I could go swimming B but the pool isn't at all accessible to me. I was thinking this morning to see if any other pools have cropped up in the city lately but I don't think they have. I'd like to be suspended in water and have a good stretch. I always used to be able to feel exactly where the knots from gymnastics were in my back when I was in the pool.
> 
> Ive still got this lower right abdominal pain, it's been there since Tuesday.
> 
> The problem with a hand written spreadsheet is you can't update the categories so easily. For example last night under the sizes I wrote the months she will be that age. So I know she doesn't need a snow suit in 0-3. God I'm a loser!

I guess my spreadsheet will finish up as a big crust of tippex then:haha: I was thinking that for my snowsuit- it's for newborn so no good to us :shrug: Now if Ginge or Jaynie conceives this spring it may be of use...

Poo pain? Foot on an organ? Grumbling appendix? :shrug:

That's what I love about the pool too, a really good stretch out :cloud9: DH said he'll look after LO on Saturday so I can swim somewhere if my pool's not open for my club session tomorrow, he knows how much I miss swimming! I have loads of other pools open around my way but with LO I can't actually swim, so I want to wait until DH is with me rather than go somewhere during the week with her!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I do have a great snow suit for bigger size though, for her first winter :thumbup: It won't dye up blue since it's a synthetic outer, so I'll send it to you :thumbup: The jacket and bottoms unpopper too so you can just have a coat if it's not all that cold, then the cosy bottoms too when it's frizzing cold


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

I am hanging on to the belief that a day that starts out with vomiting :sick: can only get better :thumbup:

Trying some grapes now...hope they stay in

Flurry of activity for me today. I completely reorganised my desk-shelves-printer etc are in my office. Looking much better - less cluttered and more open :thumbup: Been meaning to do it for ages but I was looking for something yesterday and couldn't find it and thought my poor locum who comes in would battle with the old system so now I think it's more user-friendly. Also did tons of filing that I neglected over December and am up to date with accounts as of yesterday. Today will be recon day and chasing up people who owe me money

We have decided to glass brick the other window too because the cost of aluminium windows has just shot up. This way we can actually get it done before Tori arrives :wacko: Must order a load of builder's sand for the floor today *makes mental note*

A chiropractor from up the road has just arrived and is feeling everyone's back. Work DH is blushing with his shirt up :haha: He was so sweet to me this morning when I was sick (work DH not the chiro), tickled my back while I lay with my head on my desk until I felt a bit better

Emandi, I forgot to comment yesterday on the head being palpable. Don't stress too much, it's your second baby and they are not rushing you which is good. Do lots of puppy pose - kneeling with head down and bum in the air - this brings the head out of the pelvis if it's in a bad position. Then do some deep squats which encourage engaging :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Probably an animal instinct, under cover of darkness and all. Most inconvenient though!

Almost all of our moms go into labour in the middle of the night, often around full moon and especially if the temp drops (not sure what it's like in colder climes). Also, if labour is still early in when the sun comes up on hot day, their labour slows down until sunset. I always tell new moms that we expect the call at 2am because they always feel bad phoning then...they seem to try hold out til 7am - somehow that's a decent time to call:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Meant to have an interview with a maid at work at 9:30....11:30 now and I'm still waiting

Maybe she melted on the way :shrug: it's 43* today with a warning of "uncomfortable humidity"


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just sorted out 2 chunks to post to you Sarachka, I had to reject alot because the seasons are just so wrong, including TIGHTS because the 0-1 month ones Holly had are of no use! But there are some LOVELY white leather shoes from Jacadi and cuteness rabbit slippers and a very useful winter suit (6-9 so perfect, pale pink) and then a load of random dresses and sleepsuits...oh and some coral pink trainers from Zara for when she wants to workout :haha: and some gripper slippers which are great when they start crawling (I've machine washed them so they're clean :thumbup:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hiya Trin, must just say because it plays on my mind but I'm not sending you girly stuff since it costs a bomb to SA, it's bad enough to the UK, but I'll make you a choice little item instead :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Probably an animal instinct, under cover of darkness and all. Most inconvenient though!
> 
> Almost all of our moms go into labour in the middle of the night, often around full moon and especially if the temp drops (not sure what it's like in colder climes). Also, if labour is still early in when the sun comes up on hot day, their labour slows down until sunset. I always tell new moms that we expect the call at 2am because they always feel bad phoning then...they seem to try hold out til 7am - somehow that's a decent time to call:haha:Click to expand...

There was a full moon just before I had Holly but I held out a couple of days, the nurses had warned me there'd be a rush on that night :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hiya Trin, must just say because it plays on my mind but I'm not sending you girly stuff since it costs a bomb to SA, it's bad enough to the UK, but I'll make you a choice little item instead :hugs:

Please don't feel bad!!!! I know the postage to and from here is terrible so I completely understand. Thanks for thinking of me tho :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm doing tidying today!! My studio is messy, but that is a sign of creativity so that's my excuse. Must tidy it today though to restore it to its former glory


----------



## mummyApril

B could you use brib sheets?


----------



## mummyApril

i meant crib lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I NEED sleep, went to bed nice and early fell asleep just before 11 for 10 minutes and then was wide awake until half 2! Not cool man not cool
> 
> That is not cool indeed man :nope: Has your headache gone though?Click to expand...

yes iv woken with no headache, i guarantee it will reappear tonight though :nope:

Jaynie is it your interview today?! if so good luck my lovey! youll do fab :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm odd B I would use paper :hahaL despite being sat here with a laptop!
> 
> Thanks for well wishes just having a brew and all that and making sure I am ready :thumbup: reading the company website and all that! I hate interviews on the day, seems to drag before it! I can remember every interview I have ever had so it must have been a trauma!
> 
> Gonna text Hayley I am! :nope:
> 
> You look very smart :thumbup: I hate interviews, I think I'm all cool beforehand then as soon as I'm in for it I get the dry mouth nerves thing and find I talk even more crap than usual :shrug:
> 
> I can bbm Hayley (and Kit) but when people say they want a break I try not to bug them, they want a break right?:shrug: They might not want me nosing in when they're off revolutionising their lives I feel. Dunno. I feel like they might say, yeah don't worry B, I'll call you :shrug:
> 
> I really do have coffee and strong perfume cravings this preggo-nancy which I didn't with Holly at all at all at all, and have woken up today desirous of smelling Issey Miyake perfume. And that's strong! Maybe I could go for a walk to a perfume shop later just for a fix :haha: You got any cravings Sarachka? I had none with :pink: bubs myself:shrug:Click to expand...

youll be carrying around a smelly soon like me and my shake and vac haha (which i havent gone near since having James) :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I wish I could go swimming B but the pool isn't at all accessible to me. I was thinking this morning to see if any other pools have cropped up in the city lately but I don't think they have. I'd like to be suspended in water and have a good stretch. I always used to be able to feel exactly where the knots from gymnastics were in my back when I was in the pool.
> 
> Ive still got this lower right abdominal pain, it's been there since Tuesday.
> 
> The problem with a hand written spreadsheet is you can't update the categories so easily. For example last night under the sizes I wrote the months she will be that age. So I know she doesn't need a snow suit in 0-3. God I'm a loser!

maybe call the midwife :shrug: maybe youve pulled something or its round ligament pain, im sure youre ok though x


----------



## mummyApril

i only came on here to ask B if she wanted crib sheets and i have now sat down, never a good start lol


----------



## mummyApril

MY SON IS 5 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!! how insane is that!?! 
Im all :cry: and :happydance: but more :wacko: at it going so fast https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387326_10150579361462658_624932657_10767345_262538046_n.jpg
this toy is little beads dropping down the tube making a rain noise :)


----------



## Sarachka

I'm not sure about my bedding set now it's here. The bumper won't fit round even half of my cot. I might send it back, haven't decided yet. TOys r us rang yesterday, cot and changer will be here on Monday but I won't set it up yet. I really want to though as it will make planning easier to actually SEE it and the size etc. 

B thanks very much for sorting out some stuffs for me. I need to do the same for you. I'll attempt a loft trip at the weekend. Need to put the Moses basket back up there before Alice totally claims it as her own. And your custom made gift of course!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> MY SON IS 5 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!! how insane is that!?!
> Im all :cry: and :happydance: but more :wacko: at it going so fast https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387326_10150579361462658_624932657_10767345_262538046_n.jpg
> this toy is little beads dropping down the tube making a rain noise :)

Hims so cute!! He looks a bit shocked at being so old


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> MY SON IS 5 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!! how insane is that!?!
> Im all :cry: and :happydance: but more :wacko: at it going so fast https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387326_10150579361462658_624932657_10767345_262538046_n.jpg
> this toy is little beads dropping down the tube making a rain noise :)

Aww love him :awww: Lyra has a rainmaker too, they have one at baby music group which they pass around while singing a song about thunder and rain. 

I can't believe how quickly the time is passing. Having an -almost- six month old baby seems ridiculous, I swear I was still pregnant only a few weeks ago. It's all going so fast :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> MY SON IS 5 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!! how insane is that!?!
> Im all :cry: and :happydance: but more :wacko: at it going so fast https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387326_10150579361462658_624932657_10767345_262538046_n.jpg
> this toy is little beads dropping down the tube making a rain noise :)
> 
> Hims so cute!! He looks a bit shocked at being so oldClick to expand...

hes like 5 months seriously? lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww the pic is so frickin cute.


i cant believe freyas 8wks tommorow


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> MY SON IS 5 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!! how insane is that!?!
> Im all :cry: and :happydance: but more :wacko: at it going so fast https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387326_10150579361462658_624932657_10767345_262538046_n.jpg
> this toy is little beads dropping down the tube making a rain noise :)
> 
> Aww love him :awww: Lyra has a rainmaker too, they have one at baby music group which they pass around while singing a song about thunder and rain.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly the time is passing. Having an -almost- six month old baby seems ridiculous, I swear I was still pregnant only a few weeks ago. It's all going so fast :cry:Click to expand...

it is so fast isnt it?


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> awwww the pic is so frickin cute.
> 
> 
> i cant believe freyas 8wks tommorow

omg thats gone insanely fast, she was only a week old a week ago!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wowser! I was just in the garden scrubbing down the tray from my guinea pig cage and the sun was shining and the birdies singing and the daffs are sprouting up :shock: Middle of January?! I'm having my coffee break outdoors today! :happydance: I love being outside when it's chilly with a hot drink :coffee:

Bloods impeccable, 78 after breakfast. Had a slice of ham you see with my toast and cereal. And had really good fresh fish day yesterday, which helps the cause I think.


----------



## emandi

Mummy turtles, all your gorgeous babies are growing so fast :thumbup:. 
Little kit(ten) Cara will be 6 months old next week :awww:.
Well done mummies, you all are doing a great job! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> i meant crib lol

I think I'm ok actually, I have 4- one white and one yellow, then the lilac one is going turquoise and the pink one went red yesterday, so I think I'll be just fine thanks:thumbup: And Holly of course will be in her grown up bed so I think I'm sorted for sheets :flower: I never needed more than 4 with her :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Mummy turtles, all your gorgeous babies are growing so fast :thumbup:.
> Little kit(ten) Cara will be 6 months old next week :awww:.
> Well done mummies, you all are doing a great job! :hugs:

thanks Emandi :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i meant crib lol
> 
> I think I'm ok actually, I have 4- one white and one yellow, then the lilac one is going turquoise and the pink one went red yesterday, so I think I'll be just fine thanks:thumbup: And Holly of course will be in her grown up bed so I think I'm sorted for sheets :flower: I never needed more than 4 with her :shrug:Click to expand...

ok thats fine :thumbup: i only ever had 4 with James also :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> awwww the pic is so frickin cute.
> 
> 
> i cant believe freyas 8wks tommorow
> 
> omg thats gone insanely fast, she was only a week old a week ago!Click to expand...

True! And James will be 6 months soon, that's like GROWN UP!! :shock: So glad I'm a straggler now, frustrating as it was when you guys were preggo, because I have all the cutey newborn bit yet to come :smug: 

Holly has a rain thing like that, she still loves it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wonder if moomin will ever come back?


----------



## babyhopes2010

looking bk now i shoud have enjoyed my pregnancy instead of moaning about it lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Go and have your baby Emandi!! :happydance: I want to see what little boys look like :haha: I didn't pay enough attention to the other turtle boys when they were born since I wasn't expecting one myself! :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> looking bk now i shoud have enjoyed my pregnancy instead of moaning about it lol

I looooooove being pregnant, and did with Holly too, even though I have my silly diet and finger pricking to hassle over. Just as well really or I'd die of a happiness overdose. And I'm already feeling nostalgic for pregnancy since this is my last :cry: You'll have other pregnancies to revel in, indeed you nearly did yesterday:haha: And if you're in pain or really tired or sick then it isn't fun. God's just being kind to me for the moment, giving me GD as my poofuck but letting me off the aches and pains and sickness and tiredness! I think the whole bad deal would be a bit mean of him!


----------



## mummyApril

right must crack on with the housework, im quite awake and alert today actually :)
speak later all xxx


----------



## Essie

I was talking to the HV yesterday about how Lyra just spits out baby rice/purée. She said just to go straight to fingers foods since she's almost six months (which is the principle of baby led weaning, which we considered doing anyway). I've just given her a chunk of avocado and she munched away on it. I'm just not sure what to give her at breakfast, I don't want her to have toast every day, maybe a chunkier cereal like shredded wheat?


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Go and have your baby Emandi!! :happydance: I want to see what little boys look like :haha: I didn't pay enough attention to the other turtle boys when they were born since I wasn't expecting one myself! :fool:

Oh Bethany, I'm sooo ready for him! But looks like he is not :nope:.
Hoping my reflexology next Thursday will help :winkwink:.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> looking bk now i shoud have enjoyed my pregnancy instead of moaning about it lol
> 
> I looooooove being pregnant, and did with Holly too, even though I have my silly diet and finger pricking to hassle over. Just as well really or I'd die of a happiness overdose. And I'm already feeling nostalgic for pregnancy since this is my last :cry: You'll have other pregnancies to revel in, indeed you nearly did yesterday:haha: And if you're in pain or really tired or sick then it isn't fun. God's just being kind to me for the moment, giving me GD as my poofuck but letting me off the aches and pains and sickness and tiredness! I think the whole bad deal would be a bit mean of him!Click to expand...

Same here, love my pregnancies :flower:. Sometimes thinking about how much I'm going to miss my bump :cry: because this is my last pregnancy as well.


----------



## emandi

Lyra :flower:, well done for munching avocado :thumbup:. All new world in front of you. Enjoy your finger food :kiss:.

Right, off I go time to get dressed (still in pj :blush:), take Emily to her nursery, meet a friend for a coffee and do lots of walkies in shopping centre, hoovering and picking up Emily from nursery.
Busy afternoon ahead :happydance:.


----------



## firstbaby25

I think i'd enjoy pregnancy having waited long enough i think i would even enjoy my share of tiredness and sickness...

Interview done, about to make a cuppa and a bacon butty! :yipee: can't wait for it if truth be told, i gobbled a banana before I went. Think it went well to be honest, he said he had enjoyed meeting me... I will find out tomorrow and he thinks it will be permanent and that he will be looking to do CIMA (accountancy) with whoever he takes on :yipee:. I think this bit is really nice, he said I could keep his number and details to ring him (if I don't get it) to scope out further opportunities in the accounting field. 

Essie fruit and yoghurt is a good brekkie, toast with eggs (scrambled), weetabix... There's loads out there....


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I was talking to the HV yesterday about how Lyra just spits out baby rice/purée. She said just to go straight to fingers foods since she's almost six months (which is the principle of baby led weaning, which we considered doing anyway). I've just given her a chunk of avocado and she munched away on it. I'm just not sure what to give her at breakfast, I don't want her to have toast every day, maybe a chunkier cereal like shredded wheat?

Weetabix? It doesn't have to be completely mushed she may it that?


----------



## Essie

Thanks April and Jaynie for your breakfast ideas. It's so silly because I know there are lots of options but I think I'm making it more complicated than it needs to be. My mind just went blank beyond toast :dohh:

Glad the interview went well Jaynie, did it seem like a good company to work for?


----------



## firstbaby25

Well the banana made me say fruit. I think I had banana a lot as a kid, loved it but then the habit of grabbing a banana for brekkie has stayed with me. I think they are slow release right? So good to have as a supplement to something else?

The company seems good, been going since 1991 and have enough offices to be secure employment he said that 3 people had left there in 6 years! So they must be good! I like the sound of paid for training to be an accountant! We'll see anyway. Off to look up my competencies for this application to work for JCP like Sezi :cloud9: nothing like an interview to kick start my motivation for looking for work! :wohoo:

I have just scoffed the bacon butty. Got a hot cup of tea here :) :munch: love hot tea me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Clare does that mean there are only 2 first response to come to me now :haha: 

and I cant help but hoard baby things, I like being prepared....so collect stuff together, but I wanna be team yellow and the clothes I have so far are all team PINK!

Danny is trying to get me to let him find out the sex :sulk: DON'T WANNA!!


----------



## addie25

mummyapril said:


> sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyapril said:
> 
> 
> my son is 5 months old today!!!!! How insane is that!?!
> im all :cry: And :happydance: But more :wacko: At it going so fast https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387326_10150579361462658_624932657_10767345_262538046_n.jpg
> this toy is little beads dropping down the tube making a rain noise :)
> 
> hims so cute!! He looks a bit shocked at being so oldClick to expand...
> 
> hes like 5 months seriously? LolClick to expand...

wow time flies!!!!!!!!! Such an adorable pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

JAYNIE I am glad your interview went so well!! I am sure you got it!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

My day:

Food shopping

My FIL is coming over and will help clear out a few things in the play room and babies room and HOPEFULLY fix our heat. We had our vents cleaned and now the heat doesn't work and we can't stay in the house if it doesn't get fixed we will have to leave and come back after someone comes to fix it if DH dad can't fix it.

Baby class tonight

SOOO I had a great nights sleep which worried me a bit bc I don't feel pregnant and I had that numbing shot yesterday at the dermatologist. He said that shot doesn't do harm to the babies so I will trust that but still hoping to feel kicks or something today.


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiii everybody! I'm just nipping on inbetween doing my dissertation I'm 6000 words down out of 8000 so not long! And my maths pack resource is nearly completed (i swear I am taking my maths pack on dragons den and going to become a millionaire, I have created a cd with songs and actions to help them work out area and perimeter, ten a data cd for re teacher so she can easily access the resources, I have lesson plan, interactive games, outdoor games and a website that I have created for parents to work with their children at home and if they are worried they don't have the knowledge iv even got a bit on my website where they can learn it bedew working with their children) I'm sooooo excited! Hahaha!

Emandi just look! You have 12days left ad your up and about on little missions so glad your feeling good! 

Jaynie-where have u been all my life? How are things with you? Glad to see your back on Here chatting away to the turtles!And buzzing interview went well!

Essie- how grown up is Lyra! Munching away on grown up food! She is a little gorgeous star! Where has the time gone?!?! I remember seeing a photo of her the day she was born like it was yesterday!

Went to midwife and she said it is going to be a big baby and that my their monitoring the size of my uterus as it's bigger than 33 weeks! There keeping a close eye to see if she will get engaged as my pelvis may be to small for her 'big' head :/ .... I'm a little bit worried cos not sure what they would do plus the hospital I'm having her at is quite minimal and if there is anything wrong they send u in an ambulance to the city hospital! But time will tell! I'm feeling so heavy and sluggish though!

Anyway enough of me moaning! Sending lots of love! Off for a shower then lunch and continue this dissertation!


----------



## cassie04

x-ginge-x said:


> Clare does that mean there are only 2 first response to come to me now :haha:
> 
> and I cant help but hoard baby things, I like being prepared....so collect stuff together, but I wanna be team yellow and the clothes I have so far are all team PINK!
> 
> Danny is trying to get me to let him find out the sex :sulk: DON'T WANNA!!

Ginge! Have I missed out on something! Have u had a bfp.........?!?!?!?!??,!?!,???!?!??!??!?!!??!?!?!,?


----------



## addie25

Hi Cassie glad everything is going well. You are almost done, great job!!!!
I am sure the baby will be able to come out vaginally, she is just a bit big. My friend gave birth vaginally to a 10 pound baby!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie - thanks :hugs:. I wouldn't worry! They say that a lot from what I can tell my sister weighs all of 7.5stone and Erin was 9lb 6oz :shock: she didn't need a single stitch! Was awesome to watch it. 

I'm off to think about my competencies whilst watching my recorded stuff from last night :blush: :cloud9: OBEM and Teen MOM :yipee: :yipee:

Then I will really get productive, going to use B's mantra and do something to do something and stop being lazy! :thumbup:... Must text Sez these competencies and Kit that I miss and love her loads.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Hi Cassie glad everything is going well. You are almost done, great job!!!!
> I am sure the baby will be able to come out vaginally, she is just a bit big. My friend gave birth vaginally to a 10 pound baby!!!!

Thanks addie! Thts good to hear! Well what will happen if she can't get engaged? Cos they said my pelvis may be to small for her head?!?! I better make sure I get all my Uni work completed I have a feeling she will be early! Iv also guessed 9lb 2oz as my weight guess in my sweep stake! Eeeek


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Cassie - thanks :hugs:. I wouldn't worry! They say that a lot from what I can tell my sister weighs all of 7.5stone and Erin was 9lb 6oz :shock: she didn't need a single stitch! Was awesome to watch it.
> 
> I'm off to think about my competencies whilst watching my recorded stuff from last night :blush: :cloud9: OBEM and Teen MOM :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Then I will really get productive, going to use B's mantra and do something to do something and stop being lazy! :thumbup:... Must text Sez these competencies and Kit that I miss and love her loads.

Awww thanks jaynie! Your sister is a legend! I'm hoping to manage it! My hospital doesn't do the cutting thing either to help they let you tear but I'd really like to have my baby terr as they offer so much one to one support! But I suppose you do anything to make sure baby is healthy! Have fun watching teen mom xxx


----------



## addie25

If baby can't fit they just do a c-section and she will come out just fine.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> If baby can't fit they just do a c-section and she will come out just fine.

Awww addie look at your twin signature:cloud9:

Good job Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

It is raining out!! Now I do not want to go food shopping. I hate the rain during the day and love it at night when I am all cuddled in bed.


----------



## HollyMonkey

All my fingers x'd for you Jaynie, glad it looks promising :hugs: 

I'm turning Holly's room into a little girls room today, taken the changing plateau off the chest of drawers and about to assemble her bed :argh:

Hi Cassie :hi: we'll talk big babies sometime, I'm a bit worried too, Henry's head is 95th percentile and my hips are far from childbearing :wacko: The maths pack sounds ace and I love hearing your enthusiasm because it's so reassuring for the future of all our little bubbas at school, I really hope Holly gets a teacher like you :kiss: 

Right, Ikea Lego time.....


----------



## x-ginge-x

cassie04 said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Clare does that mean there are only 2 first response to come to me now :haha:
> 
> and I cant help but hoard baby things, I like being prepared....so collect stuff together, but I wanna be team yellow and the clothes I have so far are all team PINK!
> 
> Danny is trying to get me to let him find out the sex :sulk: DON'T WANNA!!
> 
> Ginge! Have I missed out on something! Have u had a bfp.........?!?!?!?!??,!?!,???!?!??!??!?!!??!?!?!,?Click to expand...

I wish!!! :wacko: I'm just weird and have stuff before having a baby, check out my album on facebook called baby stuff I have! Hoping for :bfp: this month :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie ignore them,i was told the same and she wasnt that big.her head never fully engaged til labour x


----------



## Sarachka

I'm scared of anything over 7 lbs 6!!!

I have really impressive hips though lol.


----------



## Essie

Cassie I was told the same and Lyra was 8lb7oz, a good weight but not massive. My midwife kept sending me to the hospital worrying about the size but she was fine. And if Lyra hadnt had her hand at her face then we would have had no pproblems.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i was told 11lb plus.what a load of crap :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Erin's here :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 

we are both 'working' she is drawing me a spider apparently :awww: and I am bnbing/trying to do 5 minute bursts of tidying! I've got the spider now, now she's drawing me her lizard (ghecko) that she has at Dads because I haven't seen him :awww: :cloud9:

Kit is well, but busy :thumbup: 

I am still in interview clothes!


----------



## firstbaby25

*For Sez.*

Sezi - my competencies:

Building Capability - Behavioural
Delivering Customer Focused Service - Behavioural
Leading - Behavioural
Managing People and Performance - Behavioural
Operational Delivery - Delivering a Professional Service.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly Anna Dian-Flon will tonight be sleeping in a grown up bed!

We spent the afternoon constructing it and she seems delighted so far! She didn't nap today so hopefully she'll sleep. 

Just waiting for her to finish her second kiwi :shock: of her dessert and then it's off to bed :happydance:

She wants kiwi number 3 now!! Greedy miss :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They told me Holly was going to be tiny weeny and she was 3.220kg which is perfectly respectable :shrug: Now they say Henry VIII is gonna be a biggy so I guess I should take it with a pinch of salt. I'll take my WD40 in the hospital bag just in case though :haha:

My antenatal classes woman told us that foot size dictates pelvic size more than anything, I'm a 37 so pretty average, but ladies with size 35 feet can have trouble apparently :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> *For Sez.*
> 
> Sezi - my competencies:
> 
> Building Capability - Behavioural
> Delivering Customer Focused Service - Behavioural
> Leading - Behavioural
> Managing People and Performance - Behavioural
> Operational Delivery - Delivering a Professional Service.


Have you thought about what scenario you could use for each? Start brain storming, doesn't matter if you embellish a little. So long as you can demonstrate that you know about and could do x y and z doesn't really matter if you really have or not.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hear silence from upstairs, I think monkeybum is most thrilled with her new bed. And the coolest thing is that tomorrow morning I can go and lie in it with her :happydance:

I'm bursting with an overwhelming sense of lifechangeness and enrichment at the moment- children are so good for that, they continually refresh and renew ones inner stagnant self :cloud9: Erin does it for you doesn't she Jaynie? And my niece and nephew used to for me before I had kids and when they were ickle. Same for Alex and Sarachka. And all the mums on this thread have it, and Ginge in the beautious knowledge that motherhood will come for her too. Oh the amazingness of things, I think I might :cry: again!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had my afterlunch digestive break in the garden today, catching some pale winter rays and doing a few rounds of crochet, because Holly wanted to play outside. I feel like I've been on the beach all day now after 45mins in a January garden so it clearly doesn't take much exposure to daylight to feel energised, when I think of the cost of those lights they sell in Nature et Découvertes to stimulate daylight and make you feel good :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is at the running club tonight, incy wincy bit jealous because my swimming club is closed still :growlmad:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My poor ex is a bit down- his younger brother has just been diagnosed with lung cancer, (he lost his elder brother some years back:nope:) and he said he's feeling shit at the moment so we're going out for a walk along the amazing chateau terrace in the morning and I'll get us all lunch somewhere.


----------



## Sarachka

Mmmmm I know B. I don't want to miss a second of it. I dont want to make choices on what's easiest or what will get my "old" life back as quick as possible etc. I want to savour everything, that's the whole point of me becoming a mother. Breast feeding, doing my best to guide them, taking them out on adventures instead of sitting infront of tv etc. I just can't WAIT for her to get here!!!! I'm nervous but curious about labour and delivery.


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge if you like your baby bargains, Asda's baby event starts at the weekend


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I had my afterlunch digestive break in the garden today, catching some pale winter rays and doing a few rounds of crochet, because Holly wanted to play outside. I feel like I've been on the beach all day now after 45mins in a January garden so it clearly doesn't take much exposure to daylight to feel energised, when I think of the cost of those lights they sell in Nature et Découvertes to stimulate daylight and make you feel good :fool:

I love winter sunshine. I think we are extra grateful for it. This winter has been soooo mild compared with all the snow in 2010 & 2009.


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG that is sooooo cute!! I just went up to see if LO was asleep and she is, all curled up like a woodlouse in the top corner of her new bed :awww: I got a pic for DH and you guys!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Mmmmm I know B. I don't want to miss a second of it. I dont want to make choices on what's easiest or what will get my "old" life back as quick as possible etc. I want to savour everything, that's the whole point of me becoming a mother. Breast feeding, doing my best to guide them, taking them out on adventures instead of sitting infront of tv etc. I just can't WAIT for her to get here!!!! I'm nervous but curious about labour and delivery.

Yes it has to be savoured. Tonight my eyes were brimming when I was reading a story to Holly _perched on the side of her bed_ as though I were a real mother! It was such an amazing feeling, akin to breastfeeding or something (which for me was an amazing experience, it made me feel so...I don't know the word for it..complete?:shrug:) and somewhere the memories of my own happy childhood with my parents reading to me in bed came back as though it were yesterday, so there I was, whilst reading Cinderella, thinking that at this moment and for some time to come that I am a Creator of Memories for the person I most love in the world- it's a hell of a responsibility!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I had my afterlunch digestive break in the garden today, catching some pale winter rays and doing a few rounds of crochet, because Holly wanted to play outside. I feel like I've been on the beach all day now after 45mins in a January garden so it clearly doesn't take much exposure to daylight to feel energised, when I think of the cost of those lights they sell in Nature et Découvertes to stimulate daylight and make you feel good :fool:
> 
> I love winter sunshine. I think we are extra grateful for it. This winter has been soooo mild compared with all the snow in 2010 & 2009.Click to expand...

2010 was indeed _very_ snowy! I walked to the hospital 8.5 months pregnant in thick snow since there were no buses and I had a GD checkup. They thought I was a complete loon when I arrived, all normal folk had cancelled! I enjoyed it :shrug: It took me about an hour and a half!:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Mmmmm I know B. I don't want to miss a second of it. I dont want to make choices on what's easiest or what will get my "old" life back as quick as possible etc. I want to savour everything, that's the whole point of me becoming a mother. Breast feeding, doing my best to guide them, taking them out on adventures instead of sitting infront of tv etc. I just can't WAIT for her to get here!!!! I'm nervous but curious about labour and delivery.

Sezi, I am the same way. I don't want to mold Rhyko into fitting into my old life, I want to immerse myself in all the new experiences we can share, now. Because I will never have my old life back! :thumbup: It was just really hard for me at first... my old life got cut a bit short!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum sent me a package containing decaf English tea and a GORGEOUS dress she's knitted herself for Holly, it is so rich and snuggly! Not dainty, not an Addie dress, but really foresty and wintry nommo warm, I nuv it! She'll wear it tomorrow on our walk, I'll post pic later with the bed pics...


----------



## LunaLady

I am really enjoying breastfeeding, too, B! It's such a wonderful feeling. I am so, so grateful everyday that Rhyko decided to start doing it. :cloud9:
And the sweet sleepy breastfeeding at night in bed is so much more relaxing than getting up to pump and feed...!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm I know B. I don't want to miss a second of it. I dont want to make choices on what's easiest or what will get my "old" life back as quick as possible etc. I want to savour everything, that's the whole point of me becoming a mother. Breast feeding, doing my best to guide them, taking them out on adventures instead of sitting infront of tv etc. I just can't WAIT for her to get here!!!! I'm nervous but curious about labour and delivery.
> 
> Sezi, I am the same way. I don't want to mold Rhyko into fitting into my old life, I want to immerse myself in all the new experiences we can share, now. Because I will never have my old life back! :thumbup: It was just really hard for me at first... my old life got cut a bit short!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I find this 'old' and 'new' life bit interesting- Holly is for me part of a continuum in many respects- everything I've ever enjoyed doing and been good at doing I continue to do for her sake and it now seems to have more relevance- from birth she's had to suffer watching me paint and knit and sew and run/swim/cycle etc- I've never put those things on hold other than to attend to her basic physical and psychological needs because kids learn best by example and to be honest a baby beside a knitting or painting woman, well they're always chilled, it's the way of the world:shrug: But I've not at all wanted to 'reintegrate' into society at all- go back to work, party until all hours etc. I guess sport I like to maintain, since a happy mum is a happy baby, so we need to listen a little bit to ourselves. I don't have a conclusion to this by the way!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> I am really enjoying breastfeeding, too, B! It's such a wonderful feeling. I am so, so grateful everyday that Rhyko decided to start doing it. :cloud9:
> And the sweet sleepy breastfeeding at night in bed is so much more relaxing than getting up to pump and feed...!!!

Yours is such a lovely story Luna. I'm convinced the darkness you felt before can only go to augment your pleasure now:hugs: Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy! There are many ladies who wouldn't have got there- even my advice to you was to take an easier route, it seemed so desperately painful at the time and we were so worried about you. Hence that old chestnut I guess, no pain no gain!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> And the sweet sleepy breastfeeding at night in bed is so much more relaxing than getting up to pump and feed...!!!

Until you feed-dream that you've fallen asleep and dropped your baby on the floor:haha: I had that semi-sleep feeding dream quite alot!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> looking bk now i shoud have enjoyed my pregnancy instead of moaning about it lol
> 
> I looooooove being pregnant, and did with Holly too, even though I have my silly diet and finger pricking to hassle over. Just as well really or I'd die of a happiness overdose. And I'm already feeling nostalgic for pregnancy since this is my last :cry: You'll have other pregnancies to revel in, indeed you nearly did yesterday:haha: And if you're in pain or really tired or sick then it isn't fun. God's just being kind to me for the moment, giving me GD as my poofuck but letting me off the aches and pains and sickness and tiredness! I think the whole bad deal would be a bit mean of him!Click to expand...

I live with pain every day of my life so having it with a baby in me while I live with it is just a bonus :cloud9: I too love being pregnant (others were easier because i went into remission) and I love love love giving birth :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I was talking to the HV yesterday about how Lyra just spits out baby rice/purée. She said just to go straight to fingers foods since she's almost six months (which is the principle of baby led weaning, which we considered doing anyway). I've just given her a chunk of avocado and she munched away on it. I'm just not sure what to give her at breakfast, I don't want her to have toast every day, maybe a chunkier cereal like shredded wheat?

How about fruit like banana or papaya, hard boiled egg, omelette, french toast, homemade pancakes?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> looking bk now i shoud have enjoyed my pregnancy instead of moaning about it lol
> 
> I looooooove being pregnant, and did with Holly too, even though I have my silly diet and finger pricking to hassle over. Just as well really or I'd die of a happiness overdose. And I'm already feeling nostalgic for pregnancy since this is my last :cry: You'll have other pregnancies to revel in, indeed you nearly did yesterday:haha: And if you're in pain or really tired or sick then it isn't fun. God's just being kind to me for the moment, giving me GD as my poofuck but letting me off the aches and pains and sickness and tiredness! I think the whole bad deal would be a bit mean of him!Click to expand...
> 
> I live with pain every day of my life so having it with a baby in me while I live with it is just a bonus :cloud9: I too love being pregnant (others were easier because i went into remission) and I love love love giving birth :cloud9:Click to expand...

I often think about your MS, and try not to take my own painfreeness for granted. My mum too brought it home to me the other day- you know when I was making Holly's birthday cake? On the phone I said 'well I won't be able to eat it' and she reminded me that she made all 3 of her kids cakes every year whilst being a mega massive coeliac all her life- kind of put my little one birthday GD problem into perspective:blush: Plus I ate some cake and cycled it off, my mum can never do that :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Erin's here :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> we are both 'working' she is drawing me a spider apparently :awww: and I am bnbing/trying to do 5 minute bursts of tidying! I've got the spider now, now she's drawing me her lizard (ghecko) that she has at Dads because I haven't seen him :awww: :cloud9:
> 
> Kit is well, but busy :thumbup:
> 
> I am still in interview clothes!

Everything crossed for you. I so hope it's the right job for you. Paid for training sounds brilliant.

Tarquin has had 2 days of Grade 0 now and both days he's gotten in the car and told me he did so many jobs today :haha: And that he needed a little rest


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> They told me Holly was going to be tiny weeny and she was 3.220kg which is perfectly respectable :shrug: Now they say Henry VIII is gonna be a biggy so I guess I should take it with a pinch of salt. I'll take my WD40 in the hospital bag just in case though :haha:
> 
> My antenatal classes woman told us that foot size dictates pelvic size more than anything, I'm a 37 so pretty average, but ladies with size 35 feet can have trouble apparently :shrug:

SOOOOOOOOOO not true! It's an old obstetrical tale not to be believed

Shape of pelvis (android or gynacoid) is the best indicator, and having had a previous vaginal birth bodes well for Henry VIII

I'm a size 5 and had a 4.75kg baby and we've had a size 8 who battled with a 3kg baby so :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm I know B. I don't want to miss a second of it. I dont want to make choices on what's easiest or what will get my "old" life back as quick as possible etc. I want to savour everything, that's the whole point of me becoming a mother. Breast feeding, doing my best to guide them, taking them out on adventures instead of sitting infront of tv etc. I just can't WAIT for her to get here!!!! I'm nervous but curious about labour and delivery.
> 
> Sezi, I am the same way. I don't want to mold Rhyko into fitting into my old life, I want to immerse myself in all the new experiences we can share, now. Because I will never have my old life back! :thumbup: It was just really hard for me at first... my old life got cut a bit short!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I find this 'old' and 'new' life bit interesting- Holly is for me part of a continuum in many respects- everything I've ever enjoyed doing and been good at doing I continue to do for her sake and it now seems to have more relevance- from birth she's had to suffer watching me paint and knit and sew and run/swim/cycle etc- I've never put those things on hold other than to attend to her basic physical and psychological needs because kids learn best by example and to be honest a baby beside a knitting or painting woman, well they're always chilled, it's the way of the world:shrug: But I've not at all wanted to 'reintegrate' into society at all- go back to work, party until all hours etc. I guess sport I like to maintain, since a happy mum is a happy baby, so we need to listen a little bit to ourselves. I don't have a conclusion to this by the way!Click to expand...

I've tried to keep knitting and whatnot... but Rhyko finds it very boring! He'll just cry if I sit there trying to have him just 'observe me' :haha: I guess he's not into arts and crafts, yet!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry about your ex B :nope: At least he has someone (you) to support him through it who has an understanding of what happened before. Shitty tho :hugs:

I don't think I've changed much since becoming a mom. My life looks different but I'm still the same and still do things I want to do. I think some priorities have changed - I did all my partying from 15 to 23 and had already sort of left that behind by the time Ch'ien came. This time in my life it's more career stuff that will continue after Tori is born. It is going to be interesting juggling a busier practice with a newborn and 3 children at 3 different schools :wacko:

I interview someone today who seems promising. She doesn't want to live in because she has a husband but she lives in our area and can walk to us so transport and hours won't be an issue. The other 3 I interviewed weren't suitable. I still have 4 more people to interview but I'm liking Rachel :thumbup: The interviews are really just to get a feeling for the person because one thing I have learnt is that people lie and say what they think you want to hear...cynical I know

Feeling utterly exhausted so I'm going to bed

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> And the sweet sleepy breastfeeding at night in bed is so much more relaxing than getting up to pump and feed...!!!
> 
> Until you feed-dream that you've fallen asleep and dropped your baby on the floor:haha: I had that semi-sleep feeding dream quite alot!Click to expand...

We have mastered the art of side-lying nursing, so I can just drift back to sleep as he eats, and when he's done, he just pops off, snuggles in and uses my boob for a pillow and he's back asleep, too! I would worry about myself falling asleep and dropping him if I had to sit. I used to fall asleep pumping! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying breastfeeding, too, B! It's such a wonderful feeling. I am so, so grateful everyday that Rhyko decided to start doing it. :cloud9:
> And the sweet sleepy breastfeeding at night in bed is so much more relaxing than getting up to pump and feed...!!!
> 
> Yours is such a lovely story Luna. I'm convinced the darkness you felt before can only go to augment your pleasure now:hugs: Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy! There are many ladies who wouldn't have got there- even my advice to you was to take an easier route, it seemed so desperately painful at the time and we were so worried about you. Hence that old chestnut I guess, no pain no gain!!Click to expand...

Thank you, B! I think it will go with me through life as one of my proudest accomplishments. We were just days away from starting formula, too. :wacko:

Was very glad to have all the help and support here - and everyone in my life was pushing formula - even my hippy midwife who said she had never suggested anyone ever stop feeding breastmilk in her life - but i was so banged up emotionally...

But you know what? I am a stubborn bitch and with all those people telling me to quit, it only made me want to try harder and push that much more :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

:cry::cry::cry:

(KZN is where I live and the sand rhino at the end is at our local beach)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkoPQwYL9ys


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is how she fell asleep in her new bed! She looks about 6 months old :awww: And then when I tucked her up properly :awww:
 



Attached Files:







L'Etang-la-Ville-20120112-00906.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









L'Etang-la-Ville-20120112-00910.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mollykins

Ok, must pop on to ask... Is there something wrong with me that I don't get the ooey gooey bonding feeling from BFing? I really am quite indifferent to it emotionally. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry to come on like that. I know I've been quiet lately. :( Have done my best to keep up though there was a 26 hour period of time where I was unable. In any case, I nuv you all and enjoy keeping up.... I line of relate to kmteehoo....taking it all in and all. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm I know B. I don't want to miss a second of it. I dont want to make choices on what's easiest or what will get my "old" life back as quick as possible etc. I want to savour everything, that's the whole point of me becoming a mother. Breast feeding, doing my best to guide them, taking them out on adventures instead of sitting infront of tv etc. I just can't WAIT for her to get here!!!! I'm nervous but curious about labour and delivery.
> 
> Sezi, I am the same way. I don't want to mold Rhyko into fitting into my old life, I want to immerse myself in all the new experiences we can share, now. Because I will never have my old life back! :thumbup: It was just really hard for me at first... my old life got cut a bit short!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I find this 'old' and 'new' life bit interesting- Holly is for me part of a continuum in many respects- everything I've ever enjoyed doing and been good at doing I continue to do for her sake and it now seems to have more relevance- from birth she's had to suffer watching me paint and knit and sew and run/swim/cycle etc- I've never put those things on hold other than to attend to her basic physical and psychological needs because kids learn best by example and to be honest a baby beside a knitting or painting woman, well they're always chilled, it's the way of the world:shrug: But I've not at all wanted to 'reintegrate' into society at all- go back to work, party until all hours etc. I guess sport I like to maintain, since a happy mum is a happy baby, so we need to listen a little bit to ourselves. I don't have a conclusion to this by the way!Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried to keep knitting and whatnot... but Rhyko finds it very boring! He'll just cry if I sit there trying to have him just 'observe me' :haha: I guess he's not into arts and crafts, yet!Click to expand...

:haha: Well I guess Henry will just have to revel in watching me repair bike punctures and suchlike if he's not into arts and craft either! He's still young- they soon get to an age where they don't want _you_ interfering in whatever fun they're up to, you'll have time for knitting then!!

Night Trinno!! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Miss Holly in her big girl bed :awww: Reminds me of my girls. Aww nostalgia.


----------



## HollyMonkey

And here is my afterlunch digestive break with Henry's summer blanket in progress...and the dress my mum made:cloud9: It looks small on the chest but it's chunky ribbing so really stretchy and will fit her next winter too:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20120112-00864.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 1









L'Etang-la-Ville-20120112-00913.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> All my fingers x'd for you Jaynie, glad it looks promising :hugs:
> 
> I'm turning Holly's room into a little girls room today, taken the changing plateau off the chest of drawers and about to assemble her bed :argh:
> 
> Hi Cassie :hi: we'll talk big babies sometime, I'm a bit worried too, Henry's head is 95th percentile and my hips are far from childbearing :wacko: The maths pack sounds ace and I love hearing your enthusiasm because it's so reassuring for the future of all our little bubbas at school, I really hope Holly gets a teacher like you :kiss:
> 
> Right, Ikea Lego time.....

:blush: your making me blush! what a lovely thing to say! thak you B means alot!


SOMEHOW I HAVE GONE 500 WORDS OVER MY WORD LIMIT :dohh: BUT I AM MORE OR LESS DONE THE MAIN PART JUST GOT THE EVALUATING (WHICH IS ONLY 1500 WORDS) IM NEARLY DONE! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cassie04

i'VE JUST SAT AND READ THROUGH THE LAST FEW PAGES! I CANT WAIT TO BE BACK ON HERE :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I MISS YOU ALL!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not even with your first baby Molly? Breast feeding magic I'm talking about!


----------



## Essie

This is what happens when you leave a Daddy to dress a baby, you get a mermaid!

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m484/LimeyC/70fb03c9.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

No B, never. :nope: I've always done it (BFing) as I feel it was/is the beat thing for mon bébés but I've never experienced the bonding gooshy feelings. I feel kind of... defective or something.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Ess! So cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

What item of clothing_ is_ that essie?!!! With my dh you can guarantee that the buttons will be at the back if they should be at the front, and vice versa :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Update in the photobucket album ladies https://photobucket.com/fertileturtles you know the password :)


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> What item of clothing_ is_ that essie?!!! With my dh you can guarantee that the buttons will be at the back if they should be at the front, and vice versa :dohh:

It's pajama bottoms, he just managed to get both her legs into one :dohh: he does that with buttons too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> No B, never. :nope: I've always done it (BFing) as I feel it was/is the beat thing for mon bébés but I've never experienced the bonding gooshy feelings. I feel kind of... defective or something.

Well it all comes to the same, mushy or not- it is just an exercise in keeping your baby alive:shrug: And it's just hormones doing the mushy stuff. Like some women never have hormonal mood changes during periods (me!) but it's not a defect:shrug: And I don't like those Krispy Kreme Donuts you guys talk about but I don't feel it's a defect. Mind you I could murder one now on my GD diet:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> What item of clothing_ is_ that essie?!!! With my dh you can guarantee that the buttons will be at the back if they should be at the front, and vice versa :dohh:
> 
> It's pajama bottoms, he just managed to get both her legs into one :dohh: he does that with buttons too.Click to expand...

:dohh:I thought maybe it was a very long hat or something:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I don't like Krispy Kreme either :argh:

Thanks for the perspective :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night dude-sters, Im off to bed now, lovely jubbly. I might try reading, I think I've forgotten how to read in my knitting haze. :book:

:kiss: Sweet dreams all, rather more salty ones for me or my fasting bloods will be too high :fool:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is officially 4 months old!


----------



## Sarachka

I know you're all dyyyyying to see my updated spreadsheet. 3-6 looking very healthy thanks to kit! 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/a063a7c1.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Trying to keep like molls but struggling .... Hey Lauren was the same length as holly when she was born .... I know now what you mean about Holly being a dinky baby ...

Great pics and that spreadsheet is looking fabbo ! Bit jel of it to be honest 

Xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: dinky


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good Morning Viet turtles,

Happy Friday Trin and Sarachka and Newbie the working turts, you nearly have 2 days to dictate to yourselves, which is joyous :happydance:

Can't wait til monkey wakes up to see her new bed face!

Off for a shower before she does...big kiss all, have a nice Friday. I'm off out for much of the day so catch ya laters alligators xxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

BLEUGH!!!!!!!!!!! That's how I feel. Let's just say I wish money did not exist :nope: Too much of stress :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Good Morning Viet turtles,
> 
> Happy Friday Trin and Sarachka and Newbie the working turts, you nearly have 2 days to dictate to yourselves, which is joyous :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait til monkey wakes up to see her new bed face!
> 
> Off for a shower before she does...big kiss all, have a nice Friday. I'm off out for much of the day so catch ya laters alligators xxxxx

Haha! I work 6 days a week, sometimes 7 if there's a birth so no yay friday for me :nope:

I dreamt about Holly in her new bed last night.....that's really not as creepy as it sounds :haha:

Enjoy your outing. Hope the ex is ok, or as ok as he can be:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

My friend and her husband and 2 boys are moving to Israel around the time that Tori is due :cry: They had 4 break ins in the last 2 months and woke up with people in the house so they have decided to go. I'm going to miss her so much. She's always such crazy irreverent fun and the most wonderful mother :cry:






Wow I'm a bundle of joy this morning :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Loving the spread sheet Sarach! 

I have more excitement afoot today- since I now need to make Holly a pillow case and spare duvet cover :yipee: Fabric purchase! :yipee: 

Yes Holly was a little fat cocktail sausage at 7lb1oz and 48cm :awww: She's looking to be about 1m60 adult, according to the charts, so like my sister and mum. I'm 1.68 so a bit bigger but not a 6 footer myself!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> No B, never. :nope: I've always done it (BFing) as I feel it was/is the beat thing for mon bébés but I've never experienced the bonding gooshy feelings. I feel kind of... defective or something.

A lot of moms feel like this. Some even hate it but carry on doing it because it's best. My theory is that some women release more oxytocin than others while breast feeding and oxytocin is the love hormone that makes us feel all warm and fuzzy. SO maybe you're just on the lower end of oxytocin production

Speaking of oxytocin, I read a very interesting article on the relationship between antidepressants and oxytocin and dopamine suppression which lowers libido (which we all know) but also decreases the bond with partners and desire to stay in a relationship. There's your useless educational tip for the day (or useful if you or someone you know is on antidepressants)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Trin :hi: A gay start to the day for you I see! I'm in Holly's bed with her, so cool! And no lifting heavy big baby out of her cot each morning now!

Sorry about your friend moving away, hope you can keep in touch with her. 

Yes your job hours didn't fit smoothly into my working turtle best wishes :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning Trin :hi: A gay start to the day for you I see! I'm in Holly's bed with her, so cool! And no lifting heavy big baby out of her cot each morning now!
> 
> Sorry about your friend moving away, hope you can keep in touch with her.
> 
> Yes your job hours didn't fit smoothly into my working turtle best wishes :haha:

I remember lying with Ch'ien in his first big boy bed reading him stories while he finished his bottle (he was 1) and falling asleep next to me with his milky boy smell :cloud9:
He always came through to our bed in the mornings though and snuggled there


----------



## TrinityMom

Thought I'd better post something cheerful :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

This is what I need this morning


----------



## babyhopes2010

I COULD JUST WALK OUT AND NEVER COME BACK AFTER THE LAST FEW DAYS IV HAD WITH FREYA.FEEL BAD FO SAYING THAT BUT SHE SCREAMED ALL NIGHT APART FROM 15MINS!IM SO FED UP:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning Trin :hi: A gay start to the day for you I see! I'm in Holly's bed with her, so cool! And no lifting heavy big baby out of her cot each morning now!
> 
> Sorry about your friend moving away, hope you can keep in touch with her.
> 
> Yes your job hours didn't fit smoothly into my working turtle best wishes :haha:
> 
> I remember lying with Ch'ien in his first big boy bed reading him stories while he finished his bottle (he was 1) and falling asleep next to me with his milky boy smell :cloud9:
> He always came through to our bed in the mornings though and snuggled thereClick to expand...

Ooo I can't wait to smell boy!! Holly it's a bit sad because we have a treacherously steep wooden staircase from upstairs (it's a converted attic) which she can't manage on her own, so we have to shut her in at night or have the stairgate up, I feel more secure with the former :nope: Though at the same time it really has created a little world for her, she loves her room and going up to bed and just playing in it- whereas the boys, since they shared rooms and moved alot until we came here, are not so good at entertaining themselves in their rooms. They veg in front of the telly downstairs alot.:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> I COULD JUST WALK OUT AND NEVER COME BACK AFTER THE LAST FEW DAYS IV HAD WITH FREYA.FEEL BAD FO SAYING THAT BUT SHE SCREAMED ALL NIGHT APART FROM 15MINS!IM SO FED UP:cry:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif

OMG night from hell. I'd phone a friend if I were you, get them to schlepp Freya round the park today while you sleep :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Shit my bus, gonna run xxxxxxxxxxxxx Loving my new haircut


----------



## Sarachka

Oh no Claire. Can anyone come like B suggested? I'd march her round the park for an hour if I was closer. Does driving settle her? My sister often used to take Alex for a drive.


----------



## Sarachka

So I take it from what happened with Crunch mentioning a certain someone, that we can't discuss parenting books we're reading?!


----------



## firstbaby25

Clare so sorry you are having a rough time. If there are no friends that can have her for a bit of you time then you should ask Mick later for an hour later?

Sez I think it's just the one woman that we can't mention.

Trin & B sorry about poofuck news flying about for you & your friends. Life sucks. Trin I could do with one of those Latte's today...

Found some DISGUSTING tweets that Adam sent to other girls. I'm in shock. I can't even repeat it. I think I'll have a banana and a coffee/read, and then run maybe I'll get some perspective. I genuinely don't know what to do. And I'm sad very sad that he begged me for that chance and I fell for it and I was ready then and I'm not ready now :cry: :sad: god knows!!


----------



## cassie04

Oh Lordy Clare :( I wish I lived closer cos I would take the little monkey! Could you ring your mum and maybe they could come up for the weekend (I know alot of people live far away from you) what about DH I know it's not very good but could he come earlier from work, or could you contact your midwife/health visitor for some advice!

I agree with Sarah alot of people drive but I suppose if u haven't had any sleep yourself this might not be the best idea!

Oh clare:hugs: I wonder why she is having such a bad night....growth spurt? 

What about your neighbours? Are u close to them? My mum has warned me that sometimes when you have a bad time
With your baby and they won't stop crying and try drive you mad you must get away from them somehow as you will end up going insane or wanting to throw them out the window (she doesn't mean tht by the way she just means it's so frustrating for poor mum) I hope you get sorted! 

If u need someone to talk to my Facebook always alerts me! Jut incase I'm
Not on here

Lots of love


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Clare so sorry you are having a rough time. If there are no friends that can have her for a bit of you time then you should ask Mick later for an hour later?
> 
> Sez I think it's just the one woman that we can't mention.
> 
> Trin & B sorry about poofuck news flying about for you & your friends. Life sucks. Trin I could do with one of those Latte's today...
> 
> Found some DISGUSTING tweets that Adam sent to other girls. I'm in shock. I can't even repeat it. I think I'll have a banana and a coffee/read, and then run maybe I'll get some perspective. I genuinely don't know what to do. And I'm sad very sad that he begged me for that chance and I fell for it and I was ready then and I'm not ready now :cry: :sad: god knows!!

 oh my days! What a doosh! I feel sick for you! When did he send them messages? Was it before you sorted out your issues? Cos maybe he did it before things were sorted and before he realised how much u mean to him? If he has done it after your conversation then what a stupid thing to do! 

Go for your run and clear your head! What a shame! I hope you figure out what's the best thing for you to do! Sending u lots of love! U have my number if u need someone to talk to! Xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Poofuckery flying around in general today :nope:

Clare, nothing I can do to help but I can tell you that ALL mothers feel that way sometimes and sometimes it's ok to put her down safely in her cot, even if she's crying, and lock yourself in the bathroom/ pantry/ garden for 10 minutes and just get to breathe without a little crying someone on you. It can make all the difference and she will be ok. It's not the same as letting her cry it out, it's just giving yourself a little space to gather yourself

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Very heavy consultation just now and then flying round to 3 schools to fetch the kids and my mom. I've dropped them all off now and feel rather in need of some baked organic cheesecake therapy :thumbup: I'll eat my lentils for lunch first and then see how I feel tho


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm really not liking what my ticker says this week. SO rude :haha:

On that note tho, I'm up to 4.5kg weight gain so far...hope it stays under 6. That's my goal


2pm, I really need lunch now!


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks turts xxx

the friends i know have young babies and i have no family within 120miles :cry:


she has 4 teeth coming through :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> So I take it from what happened with Crunch mentioning a certain someone, that we can't discuss parenting books we're reading?!

we can in our innner sactum:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh my god Jaynie. This would be the sort of discovery that sends me insane. Are you ok? What are you going to do?!?


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Oh my god Jaynie. This would be the sort of discovery that sends me insane. Are you ok? What are you going to do?!?

I really don't know. Maybe I think my brain doesn't want to address it. It's like his strongest point. He's sooooo sanctimonious about stuff like this. I am so disappointed and the mild ones are bad enough. It's disgusting. It's very confusing, there's a (strange) bit of me that felt sorry because he looks so bad, no one replies to him and he carries on (it goes over a 100 odd day period). Weird right? 

I reckon if he wasn't a shit, I would be ok with it, I just have always been like that, guess i've been caught in stuff that would look dodgy to other people too. I guess i'm attributing a *lack of intention* to what he was doing, but I really can't be sure. BUT I can't let it go, when he didn't want to sleep with me his girlfriend it seemed that he would happily sleep with a stranger. 

I went on for the first time last night in a long time, my twitter relationship is weird so I checked on his profile and found them all. He tried to talk to me and gathered there was something wrong. He said 'what's the matter' at first I said nothing then I retracted and said 'I have actually just read your twitter and I am disgusted' then I went on for about 30 seconds about how basically *HE* is the reason that he doesn't trust *ME* and that's bang out of order if you ask me...


----------



## firstbaby25

Then he said that he was sorry that he would sleep in the spare bed and that he would say that it was when we were having a rough patch. I was probably unaware of the rough patch so he decided not to talk to me about how he was feeling and write disgusting things to girls instead. 

He has deleted his twitter today!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thinking about just scrapping the run and having a nice bath and walking in to town a walk is just as good right?


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Thinking about just scrapping the run and having a nice bath and walking in to town a walk is just as good right?

Jeez I'd be doing more than that. facking hell. I don't know what to say love. I'd Kill him.


----------



## TrinityMom

Jaynie, that's such a violation of trust :nope: I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about just scrapping the run and having a nice bath and walking in to town a walk is just as good right?
> 
> Jeez I'd be doing more than that. facking hell. I don't know what to say love. I'd Kill him.Click to expand...

:shock: well then it's good that this isn't Charlie eh?

He's stayin out tonight. He says he understands if I want to end it. Seems a bit middle of the road, cowardly. Like he doesn't wanna put his neck on the line and say 'it meant nothing' blah blah...


----------



## addie25

Babyhopes: I'm sorry u had a rough couple of nights. In our baby class they say if u get frustrated just put baby down walk out of their room and let them cry for a little till u feel relaxed of no one is there to take over. :hugs:

Jaynie: oh my I would be livid I'm sorry he has behaved in such a way.:hugs:

B: I love the dress ur mom made!!!!!

In regards to breast feeding I don't know If I will enjoy it. I will try it bc it's what best but every class I take they say "it's very hard with multiples don't be a hero u will wind up getting depressed up every hour with 2 babies" makes me scared to even attempt it since they r saying with 2 ur at more risk for depression and add the no sleep and no help feeding and ur sure to get it. I'm going to ask the doctor if I can breast feed some during day and then have formula as well mixed in so at night we can do formula so I can have help. This way my breast produce less milk and I don't feel I need to pump at night??? We shall see how it goes. They also said "first 18 months are hell with twins " now why they would say that to a room full of hopeful future twin parents I don't know but they always add that it is amazing as well. DH and I have a lot of help and I think we will really enjoy this ( maybe not the first month) but even the first month we r getting a night nurse to help and if I don't breast feed at night it will be less stress and our parents will help during the day.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Babyhopes: I'm sorry u had a rough couple of nights. In our baby class they say if u get frustrated just put baby down walk out of their room and let them cry for a little till u feel relaxed of no one is there to take over. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie: oh my I would be livid I'm sorry he has behaved in such a way.:hugs:
> 
> B: I love the dress ur mom made!!!!!
> 
> In regards to breast feeding I don't know If I will enjoy it. I will try it bc it's what best but every class I take they say "it's very hard with multiples don't be a hero u will wind up getting depressed up every hour with 2 babies" makes me scared to even attempt it since they r saying with 2 ur at more risk for depression and add the no sleep and no help feeding and ur sure to get it. I'm going to ask the doctor if I can breast feed some during day and then have formula as well mixed in so at night we can do formula so I can have help. This way my breast produce less milk and I don't feel I need to pump at night??? We shall see how it goes. They also said "first 18 months are hell with twins " now why they would say that to a room full of hopeful future twin parents I don't know but they always add that it is amazing as well. DH and I have a lot of help and I think we will really enjoy this ( maybe not the first month) but even the first month we r getting a night nurse to help and if I don't breast feed at night it will be less stress and our parents will help during the day.

Addie, if you want to breast feed, even part time, I would consult with a lactation consultant who has experience with twin moms. That way you can get the best advice on how to go about it. Just dropping night feeds ma interfere with your milk supply during the day. It may be better to alternate babies with the feeds so each one gets breast then bottle then breast etc.....but I'm no expert in twin feeding


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Babyhopes: I'm sorry u had a rough couple of nights. In our baby class they say if u get frustrated just put baby down walk out of their room and let them cry for a little till u feel relaxed of no one is there to take over. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie: oh my I would be livid I'm sorry he has behaved in such a way.:hugs:
> 
> B: I love the dress ur mom made!!!!!
> 
> In regards to breast feeding I don't know If I will enjoy it. I will try it bc it's what best but every class I take they say "it's very hard with multiples don't be a hero u will wind up getting depressed up every hour with 2 babies" makes me scared to even attempt it since they r saying with 2 ur at more risk for depression and add the no sleep and no help feeding and ur sure to get it. I'm going to ask the doctor if I can breast feed some during day and then have formula as well mixed in so at night we can do formula so I can have help. This way my breast produce less milk and I don't feel I need to pump at night??? We shall see how it goes. They also said "first 18 months are hell with twins " now why they would say that to a room full of hopeful future twin parents I don't know but they always add that it is amazing as well. DH and I have a lot of help and I think we will really enjoy this ( maybe not the first month) but even the first month we r getting a night nurse to help and if I don't breast feed at night it will be less stress and our parents will help during the day.
> 
> Addie, if you want to breast feed, even part time, I would consult with a lactation consultant who has experience with twin moms. That way you can get the best advice on how to go about it. Just dropping night feeds ma interfere with your milk supply during the day. It may be better to alternate babies with the feeds so each one gets breast then bottle then breast etc.....but I'm no expert in twin feedingClick to expand...

That sounds like a smart idea to switch off!! Thanks!! :thumbup: I feel more relaxed thinking that I don't have to breast feed both at once. I am going to be taking a class next month as well.


----------



## TrinityMom

Braxton Hicks are going absolutely overboard today!!! :wacko:

No cheesecake for me...far too full from my lentils since Tori migrated up my belly


----------



## addie25

Ouch!! how often are you getting them??

I do not know if my day bed is going to fit, I may have to pick another one out. The other one doesnt have a trunde bed under it tho just storage :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Ouch!! how often are you getting them??
> 
> I do not know if my day bed is going to fit, I may have to pick another one out. The other one doesnt have a trunde bed under it tho just storage :nope:

They're not sore, just distracting and uncomfortable with Tori so high

I couldn't see your day bed. Apparently we down here are not allowed to look at top secret american site :haha:


----------



## Essie

Clare and Jaynie :hugs:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ouch!! how often are you getting them??
> 
> I do not know if my day bed is going to fit, I may have to pick another one out. The other one doesnt have a trunde bed under it tho just storage :nope:
> 
> They're not sore, just distracting and uncomfortable with Tori so high
> 
> I couldn't see your day bed. Apparently we down here are not allowed to look at top secret american site :haha:Click to expand...

LOL well its just lovely and I want it!! I am going to go measure again and see how much of the room it takes up. If it takes up 2 much room I will have to go with the other one. The other one looks lovely its just not the one I want bc I want the trundle.


----------



## mummyApril

Trin 4 of my remedies have turned up, can i take them all one at a time as i dont have a mixer thingy? x


----------



## cassie04

APRIL!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY DAYS I JUST HAD TO DASH ON HERE AND WRITE TO YOU! you absolute gorgeous girly! thanks you soooooooo much for your gorgeous gifts for our little girl....i cant wait to show Dave........Noone was in the house when the postman come other than daves dad, so i ran in and shown him all the outfits! you are far to kind for your own good! Didnt know if i would catch you on here or facey b so thought i would post it on both! thanks you thank you thank you! and dave will buzz when he sees them! Sending lots of love to you, the girls and james xxx

P.S i will try and upload a photo when i go downstairs for you turts to see!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin 4 of my remedies have turned up, can i take them all one at a time as i dont have a mixer thingy? x

Yes you can. You don't need a special mixer. Just mix them up as described (usually 2 drops each one in water) and then store in a sterilised container :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Trin 4 of my remedies have turned up, can i take them all one at a time as i dont have a mixer thingy? x
> 
> Yes you can. You don't need a special mixer. Just mix them up as described (usually 2 drops each one in water) and then store in a sterilised container :thumbup:Click to expand...

thankyou :)


----------



## mummyApril

more than welcome Cassie xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about just scrapping the run and having a nice bath and walking in to town a walk is just as good right?
> 
> Jeez I'd be doing more than that. facking hell. I don't know what to say love. I'd Kill him.Click to expand...

dont know what to say so im giving you a hug xx:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Babyhopes: I'm sorry u had a rough couple of nights. In our baby class they say if u get frustrated just put baby down walk out of their room and let them cry for a little till u feel relaxed of no one is there to take over. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie: oh my I would be livid I'm sorry he has behaved in such a way.:hugs:
> 
> B: I love the dress ur mom made!!!!!
> 
> In regards to breast feeding I don't know If I will enjoy it. I will try it bc it's what best but every class I take they say "it's very hard with multiples don't be a hero u will wind up getting depressed up every hour with 2 babies" makes me scared to even attempt it since they r saying with 2 ur at more risk for depression and add the no sleep and no help feeding and ur sure to get it. I'm going to ask the doctor if I can breast feed some during day and then have formula as well mixed in so at night we can do formula so I can have help. This way my breast produce less milk and I don't feel I need to pump at night??? We shall see how it goes. They also said "first 18 months are hell with twins " now why they would say that to a room full of hopeful future twin parents I don't know but they always add that it is amazing as well. DH and I have a lot of help and I think we will really enjoy this ( maybe not the first month) but even the first month we r getting a night nurse to help and if I don't breast feed at night it will be less stress and our parents will help during the day.
> 
> Addie, if you want to breast feed, even part time, I would consult with a lactation consultant who has experience with twin moms. That way you can get the best advice on how to go about it. Just dropping night feeds ma interfere with your milk supply during the day. It may be better to alternate babies with the feeds so each one gets breast then bottle then breast etc.....but I'm no expert in twin feedingClick to expand...

im sure its possible.it will be very hard work and demanding as it is with one.

aslong as u have support youll be fine xx


addie take no notice of those classes:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

jaynie wish i lived near id give u a big :hug: then go and:grr: for him!:growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

I just dunno what to do :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Jaynie, I am sorry you are in this situation. I can't tell you what to do. You have to do what you feel is best for you. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

No offense Jaynie but he sounds so _teenage_ sometimes does your Adam :nope: It's kind of only half a surprise to me though given how you've described things being of late, remember I said before how the rot seems to have set fatally in already in a couple who really should be fresh and young and full of shared ambition? :shrug: Things like that always bring out my most cynical side Jaynie my love so please forgive me. I hope you're ok :hug:


----------



## Essie

I'm home from my informal visit. It went okay, not amazing. All the questions of prepared she answered before I'd asked them, so I was wracking my brain trying to find other things to ask. The conversation went a bit dead a couple of times :( Just have to cross my fingers and see what happens. The job doesnt close until a week today to probably won't hear anything for a while.


----------



## addie25

SOOOO it is only 11:12 and I did way to much. I went to my friends house and held her little baby boy for a while then went to the supermarket!! You do not send a hungry pregnant lady shopping for food. I got enough food to feed a family of 5!!! I texted DH and said I did a big shop and he goes "And I bet you got all healthy things" :haha: I did in fact get lots of healthy things. Did I include cake and ice cream and cookies :shrug: YES!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

It's only 11am and I did way 2 much bc carrying the bags in the house tires me out and hurts my back. So now I am done for the day. I will rest all day. The carpet guy comes to give me a price. Then hopefully by 6 I will feel nice and rested and cook dinner :thumbup:

I feel like my belly isn't getting any bigger. Doctor said babies are measuring perfect so thats great but my belly seems to have shrunk a bit. Maybe girls are in a different position and changed the shape of my belly. Shouldn't complain if I can avoid the hugeeeeeeeee twin belly and have a regular size twin belly that would be amazing!!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> No offense Jaynie but he sounds so _teenage_ sometimes does your Adam :nope: It's kind of only half a surprise to me though given how you've described things being of late, remember I said before how the rot seems to have set fatally in already in a couple who really should be fresh and young and full of shared ambition? :shrug: Things like that always bring out my most cynical side Jaynie my love so please forgive me. I hope you're ok :hug:

He definitely is child like even in the day to day... He's moody and stupid and all that! I think that it would be over had I found this out a month ago when we were struggling. But, it has been good, really good note that I haven't whinged! But this is so teenage and heartbreaking - I was pregnant when this was going on and the fact he won't come to face me but is sort of making it out to be my fault. Course I don't want to see him but he could try - right. I'm sat here wondering how I'm going to make rent!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm back from my day out, which was nice, although my ex is not so good but he's seen the doc and got some chill pills, and he loved having Japanese with ickle monkey and watching her scoff rice and meatballs and then we had a lovely walk and Holly played on her favourite slide in the world, which was a joy to watch. And it was bright and sunny all day.

I picked up some BEAUTIFUL Liberty fabric to make Holly a 2nd duvet cover so I have one to recharge, so can't wait to make that! And a pillow case if I have enough left.

Trin I swear I've had BH's since about 8 weeks! And I have them now, only mild and not all the time and I heard that with a 2nd baby they can come sooner so I'm not panicking yet!! 

Addie you are sooooo wise, getting helping hands on board from the start :thumbup: Very sensible move I say, life will be much easier and you're right to play it by ear a bit regarding BF-ing I reckon! I like your mindset!


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie not having questions isn't they end of the world and it was informal very good that they've even asked you in my opinion! So chin up...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done essie :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> No offense Jaynie but he sounds so _teenage_ sometimes does your Adam :nope: It's kind of only half a surprise to me though given how you've described things being of late, remember I said before how the rot seems to have set fatally in already in a couple who really should be fresh and young and full of shared ambition? :shrug: Things like that always bring out my most cynical side Jaynie my love so please forgive me. I hope you're ok :hug:
> 
> He definitely is child like even in the day to day... He's moody and stupid and all that! I think that it would be over had I found this out a month ago when we were struggling. But, it has been good, really good note that I haven't whinged! But this is so teenage and heartbreaking - I was pregnant when this was going on and the fact he won't come to face me but is sort of making it out to be my fault. Course I don't want to see him but he could try - right. I'm sat here wondering how I'm going to make rent!Click to expand...

Blimey he's dragging you down. Toss your hair in his face and flounce out the door! Don't sit around waiting for him to come up with crap which will just irritate you further! :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Thanks Jaynie, I don't know why I have my negative head on today. 

I wanted to reply to your post earlier but I didn't have time. Like Sarah I think I'd have seriously maimed DH if I'd found out he'd been doing that. I don't know how you've kept calm. Did Adam try and talk to you, or just say he was staying away tonight?


----------



## firstbaby25

He said he was staying away at first and then I told him he was a coward... 

Then he said he was embarrassed about it. I don't care, I reckon I'm more embarrassed other people will have seen them! I'm going insane too scared to say it's over but my brain won't let me tell him anything but. You can't just come back from this in opinion. He's made his bed, I don't want to monitor him 24/7 which is probably what I will end up doing if I stay :shrug: 

I'm genuinely shocked he's so sanctimonious when it comes to loyalty that it's the last thing I expected from him... His sense of loyalty kept us together for soooo long!


----------



## addie25

Jaynie, it I were you I would leave. I would have left a long time ago. It is just one thing after an another. You deserve so much better. :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

It looks like that's what's happened I told him he should help me pay this month's rent while he has lived here and until yesterday that was the arrangement he paid the lump sum with his salary and I pay everything else. Which I will still pay everything else because I have no choice, comes out of my bank! He needs to man up otherwise he won't be getting his sky box back! I joke... The SKY is his though :( I could be back to freeview OMG. Anyway he just came to drop some money off for me and he was preety pissed off. You know cause i'm so horrible to be annoyed.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> He said he was staying away at first and then I told him he was a coward...
> 
> Then he said he was embarrassed about it. I don't care, I reckon I'm more embarrassed other people will have seen them! I'm going insane too scared to say it's over but my brain won't let me tell him anything but. You can't just come back from this in opinion. He's made his bed, I don't want to monitor him 24/7 which is probably what I will end up doing if I stay :shrug:
> 
> I'm genuinely shocked he's so sanctimonious when it comes to loyalty that it's the last thing I expected from him... His sense of loyalty kept us together for soooo long!

Jaynie i am soooo sorry this has happened, just when you thought things were back on track, i tell you men are soo immature sometimes! this is just from my experience but Jay did this a few times, but he was just too stupid not to get caught, he didnt get to meet up with these girls in the end cos i found out in time, anyway that was at the beginning of the r'ship but it ALWAYS plays on my mind what if? im getting better with the trust but i HAVE to for James, if it wasnt for him i would of chucked him, because i believe i would deserve better than be lied and disrespected, it is a big part of a r'ship, trust and all, i just hope you can make a decision that you are happy with and keep your head held high, but lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> He said he was staying away at first and then I told him he was a coward...
> 
> Then he said he was embarrassed about it. I don't care, I reckon I'm more embarrassed other people will have seen them! I'm going insane too scared to say it's over but my brain won't let me tell him anything but. You can't just come back from this in opinion. He's made his bed, I don't want to monitor him 24/7 which is probably what I will end up doing if I stay :shrug:
> 
> I'm genuinely shocked he's so sanctimonious when it comes to loyalty that it's the last thing I expected from him... His sense of loyalty kept us together for soooo long!

For me I know we couldn't come back from something like this. I would be a wreck because I'd never trust him. I'm so angry for you that he's done this. Loyalty and trust are so important.


----------



## mummyApril

anyway i must run off for a bit got things to do, i will be looking after and catering for 3 possibly drunk men tonight and in the morning! back soon x


----------



## addie25

OK panic here. I went to make POTATO & 4 CHEESE PIEROGIES. If you don't know what that is it is a potato's in a pasta like shell. This parogie had 4 cheeses and potato in it. So I made them and ate half of one and then thought lets look at the cheeses in it. One of the cheeses was romano cheese. We can't eat romano cheese in pregnancy. The parogie was fully cooked be4 it was frozen and then I cooked it so you think eating that half of it can cause a problem?? 

Edit: I called the company and they said the cheese is a dried cheese and made with pasteurized milk.


----------



## Essie

Addie if it's pasteurised you should be fine.


----------



## addie25

Yea I called the company and they said the cheese is a dried cheese and made with pasteurized milk.


----------



## poas

Sorry Clare and jaynie, big hugs to you both-jaynie maybe you should do a ginge and start anew?
Clare I really sympathise and hope this passes soon xx
B I want a liberty duvet!!! I hope everyone is all good other than this? Oh and well done Essie  x


----------



## poas

Sorry Clare and jaynie, big hugs to you both-jaynie maybe you should do a ginge and start anew?
Clare I really sympathise and hope this passes soon xx
B I want a liberty duvet!!! I hope everyone is all good other than this? Oh and well done Essie  x


----------



## addie25

YAY I think I found a doctor for the girls. A lot of my friends have told me great things about this practice and I just called and they take my insurance!! I will set up a meeting to talk to the doctor and then make up my mind!!


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie :hugs: big hugs for you, my dear!! I would chuck him to the curb... obviously he doesn't deserve you. What a douche bag, I say! :growlmad:

Claire, so sorry you're having trouble. Been there! It helped Rhyko to make sure he was getting enough sleep/napping in during the day - as backwards as that sounds! But, then he wasn't tired cranky at night. And yes - set her down in a safe place, close the door and take a few minutes to collect yourself. I had to do that many a time. It's hard! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Im in bed and it feels wonderful


----------



## addie25

Agreed!! I am in bed as well!!


----------



## mummyApril

what the hell is going on with mtv and teen mom Sarah?! i recorded it last night just went to watch it and its about a boy trying to lose weight?!


----------



## TrinityMom

I've just worked out our budget and all our debts and what the shortfall is each month etc etc and now I am thoroughly depressed and despondent and going to bed. I have NO CLUE how we're going to keep a roof over our heads when I take time off for ML. And I haven't even included the charity's shortfalls 
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Night turts
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

April thank you so so much for the pump you are great!!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I've just worked out our budget and all our debts and what the shortfall is each month etc etc and now I am thoroughly depressed and despondent and going to bed. I have NO CLUE how we're going to keep a roof over our heads when I take time off for ML. And I haven't even included the charity's shortfalls
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Night turts
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Oh Trin :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You will figure something out, I am sure of it. You are so resourceful.


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin! GOD tell me about it :hugs: I hate money... Hope you sort somethig out. Sure you will, we have a way of coping when these things are actually happening but the impending dread is never productive if resources don't allow a different outcome. 

April isn't teen mom Wednesday? I recorded it fine. 

I've got some company do less walking the walls - in theory. 

I got the job.


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Lissy and Luna :) :hugs: you guys are lovely! 

He's out for now. Time will see what happens with me. 

I must text Kit back didn't reply when this all started :nope: we know how she gets without a text back!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow cool Jaynie, I just read you got the job! :yipee: That's fantastic honeybunnykins! :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

YAY great job Jaynie!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes I start Monday... Thanks Addie & B 

B I live the avatar :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been cutting out squares for my bedcover but need another 20cm wide strip:dohh: There's a nice pale lime green in the same range that will complete it nicely and matches her room so I'll nip into town tomorrow to fetch some :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1









023.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Essie

Congrats on the job Jaynie :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes I start Monday... Thanks Addie & B
> 
> B I live the avatar :cloud9:

Thanks, that was today on the slide in the chateau gardens!

Too cool about your job, shame the good news has fallen on a bad day though or you could be out having a celebratory meal together:nope: Ah life and its twists and turns. 

When do you start?!! Oh no, no daytime Jaynie on BnB! :cry:


----------



## addie25

Cant wait to see the final result B!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Henry's rug arrived today! :happydance: Holly played on it for ages!
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to go and do some cycling because I ate a cordon bleu! Then I'll be bathing and bedtime so will bid you all goodnight in advance :kiss: 

Trin I hope you find a solution, couldn't you downsize on the charity work a bit while needs must? But you will have explored all avenues so silly of me to try and help really but I hope something comes up. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I leave you all with pictures for your general happiness :flower:

Nighty all xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4









011.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April thank you so so much for the pump you are great!!

glad it got to you ok, i didnt put in the teat lid part as it had been used but you have an avent bottle yes? all other bits are there :) xx


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I've just worked out our budget and all our debts and what the shortfall is each month etc etc and now I am thoroughly depressed and despondent and going to bed. I have NO CLUE how we're going to keep a roof over our heads when I take time off for ML. And I haven't even included the charity's shortfalls
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Night turts
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

im so sorry Trin i wish there was something i could do to help :(


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin! GOD tell me about it :hugs: I hate money... Hope you sort somethig out. Sure you will, we have a way of coping when these things are actually happening but the impending dread is never productive if resources don't allow a different outcome.
> 
> April isn't teen mom Wednesday? I recorded it fine.
> 
> I've got some company do less walking the walls - in theory.
> 
> I got the job.

iv tried finding it Wednesday but it hasnt been on i got it tonight though phew! Jay thinks somethings wrong with sky box! not wrong there lol


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin! GOD tell me about it :hugs: I hate money... Hope you sort somethig out. Sure you will, we have a way of coping when these things are actually happening but the impending dread is never productive if resources don't allow a different outcome.
> 
> April isn't teen mom Wednesday? I recorded it fine.
> 
> I've got some company do less walking the walls - in theory.
> 
> I got the job.

i just totally read that but it didnt sink in! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Things will look up now xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Jaynie!!!! That's fantastic news for you :hugs:
Are you excited? Is the pay good? Now you can tell Adam to take a hike :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

well done Jaynie pops xxxxx hugs for the other stuff


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Henry's rug arrived today! :happydance: Holly played on it for ages!

love the dress! she looks too cute! the rug is so colourful id love that!


----------



## mummyApril

Angel has txd me saying she wants to go home, saying could i talk to her nan for her, so i txd her nan and she said her dad will talk to Angel , i havent heard back from Angel, i hope he hasnt told her off for txing me :(


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie's got an amazing new job in Liverpool and she's going to start the amazing, exciting and glamorous life we all know she's destined for. She's going to be like the north's Carrie Bradshaw and we're all going to be covered in baby sick, hating her and her amazing life style. She's going to share an luxury shag-pad with her friend and meet loads of new guys, ones that act their age and great jobs and incomes. They'll go on ski trips and summer Thailand trips and we'll all have dark circles and gray hair and resent her!!

YAY!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I just woke up and feel a little pukey


----------



## mummyApril

hhaha Sarah you make me laugh !


----------



## addie25

I am sitting up in bed with pillows behind my back and it makes my back hurt??? Why would that make my back hurt. I can only lay on my sides because I get severe back pain if I sit. I mean my back is resting on pillows. Makes no sense. :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarah that might the first smile I've cracked all day :haha:

Hopefully that will happen for me. I have 3 and some years left on my twenties. :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congrats Jaynie on the job....poofucks to adam though what a cock!


----------



## mummyApril

yup it seems Angels dad has now told her not to tx me anymore, i hate him!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynochka honestly I feel really super jealous of you!! It's all happened now, at the beginning of the year so you can start a-fresh. The new job and city and scene have come at EXACTLY the right time. It's not coincidence, it's absolutely meant to be.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> yup it seems Angels dad has now told her not to tx me anymore, i hate him!

How can he tell her she can't text her mum? How horrible :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yup it seems Angels dad has now told her not to tx me anymore, i hate him!
> 
> How can he tell her she can't text her mum? How horrible :hugs:Click to expand...

he obviously doesnt want her saying she wants to come home or me having proof to show the judge she doesnt want to be there :shrug: he is nasty like that, she is the pawn in his game :(


----------



## firstbaby25

April what a poofuck! I can't believe that he would be like that! What a kid! 

Thanks sezi I do feel like, with me seeing these tweets and then getting a job within 24 hours, that the universe is talking to me :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

yup hes a kid, i dont think he will ever grow up hes 30! even Angel turns around and says im more mature than my dad arent i? and shes 10!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yup it seems Angels dad has now told her not to tx me anymore, i hate him!
> 
> How can he tell her she can't text her mum? How horrible :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> he obviously doesnt want her saying she wants to come home or me having proof to show the judge she doesnt want to be there :shrug: he is nasty like that, she is the pawn in his game :(Click to expand...

Poor Angel. Is she there all weekend? It's horrible he uses her like that just to play games. What is it with grown men acting like children?


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yup it seems Angels dad has now told her not to tx me anymore, i hate him!
> 
> How can he tell her she can't text her mum? How horrible :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> he obviously doesnt want her saying she wants to come home or me having proof to show the judge she doesnt want to be there :shrug: he is nasty like that, she is the pawn in his game :(Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Angel. Is she there all weekend? It's horrible he uses her like that just to play games. What is it with grown men acting like children?Click to expand...

bad choice in men on my part im afraid but i was 17! shes there until sunday, and as thought he has turned her phone off! prick!


----------



## mummyApril

i just phoned him! there is definitely something not right, Angel said he was working, her nan said he wasnt, i phoned him and he was in the pub! i said tried to ring Angel but her phones switched off and he said its in her hand and its turned on, then i heard him saying something along the lines of im sick of this shit in the back ground, probably referring to me contacting Angel while she is there, just because he doesnt talk to her for 2 weeks doesnt mean i want to go a day without talking to her!


----------



## mummyApril

anyway! sorry to bring down y'alls Friday night lol


----------



## emandi

April! You naughty turtle! You are spending soo much money on your fellow turtles.
Thank you so much for such a lovely surprise I got from you today :hugs::kiss:. You are so generous and caring. Thank you my dear.
Btw how did you know I have a thing for giraffes? :thumbup: 
xxx


----------



## emandi

Jaynie, big congratulations on your job! :happydance: Well done you :thumbup:.
And about Adam, he never fails to disappoint, how sad :nope:. I'm sorry :hugs:.


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> April! You naughty turtle! You are spending soo much money on your fellow turtles.
> Thank you so much for such a lovely surprise I got from you today :hugs::kiss:. You are so generous and caring. Thank you my dear.
> Btw how did you know I have a thing for giraffes? :thumbup:
> xxx

you are so welcome my love :)
i loved the giraffe outfit! it was so cute it was the first thing i saw in the boy section :) and the little hat awww :) so glad you like it! xx


----------



## mummyApril

its so quiet in here today, im all on my own awaiting 3 drunk men to come back! i dont know if this was a good idea or not :/


----------



## mummyApril

how are you feeling Emandi?


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> how are you feeling Emandi?

Ok, I suppose, I'm preparing myself for possibility of having another c-section, but hoping it won't come to that. I did lots of walking today and had hot Indian meal for dinner followed by whole pineapple. No change :nope:.
Don't know what to try. Hoping reflexology will help.


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling Emandi?
> 
> Ok, I suppose, I'm preparing myself for possibility of having another c-section, but hoping it won't come to that. I did lots of walking today and had hot Indian meal for dinner followed by whole pineapple. No change :nope:.
> Don't know what to try. Hoping reflexology will help.Click to expand...

with Faye i went over speed bumps in the car, (not to vicious lol) and on a swing and had a chicken madras (never had one since) and that just did it! i hope you have soe sign real soon x


----------



## mummyApril

newbiee dooo how are youuuu? x


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling Emandi?
> 
> Ok, I suppose, I'm preparing myself for possibility of having another c-section, but hoping it won't come to that. I did lots of walking today and had hot Indian meal for dinner followed by whole pineapple. No change :nope:.
> Don't know what to try. Hoping reflexology will help.Click to expand...
> 
> with Faye i went over speed bumps in the car, (not to vicious lol) and on a swing and had a chicken madras (never had one since) and that just did it! i hope you have soe sign real soon xClick to expand...

Thank you :flower:, put that on "to do" list :winkwink:
Will have to leave you for now, hope your men will not come home in very bad state.
Night night :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling Emandi?
> 
> Ok, I suppose, I'm preparing myself for possibility of having another c-section, but hoping it won't come to that. I did lots of walking today and had hot Indian meal for dinner followed by whole pineapple. No change :nope:.
> Don't know what to try. Hoping reflexology will help.Click to expand...
> 
> with Faye i went over speed bumps in the car, (not to vicious lol) and on a swing and had a chicken madras (never had one since) and that just did it! i hope you have soe sign real soon xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:, put that on "to do" list :winkwink:
> Will have to leave you for now, hope your men will not come home in very bad state.
> Night night :hugs:Click to expand...

goodnight sweet :hugs:


----------



## addie25

LA LA LA!!! I am bored and tired of my back hurting. I am resting on some pillows why would it hurt!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Is it heart burn? That makes my back ache. If my back hurts, it will hurt whatever position I'm sitting in.


----------



## addie25

It's just the position I think bc no heart burn. Whenever I sit 2 long my back hurts but you would think sitting up in bed with soft pillows would be a comfortable position.


----------



## mummyApril

Addie i think thatll be those cheeky baby girls hurting your back lol aw i hope it eases soon


----------



## addie25

LOL they want me to lay down and not sit up!!


----------



## poas

Morning all  well done jaynie! I'm so pleased for you, you really deserve a break xx


----------



## Mollykins

So much poofuckery on the thread today. I'm sorry my loves, hugs :hugs: all around.


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning. 

Adam text to say he was coming home, he had had no sleep on a couch. So I said 'no worries' and then when he got here, he asked for cuddles :sad2: - I stood my ground and said no - I think it's a bit out of o to be honest, if I were him regardless of consequence I'd be giving me space! 

Just eating a banana, drinking a tea and thinking about what the day has in store :-k. Alone with my thoughts for now. Then getting dressed, lunch with mummy and sister and Erin and I have Erin tonight :) so that'll cheer me up! Hopefully.


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds like you have a very nice day planned jay. I'm sure you'll feel a lot better when you ask for Erin's wisdom on the subject.


----------



## mummyApril

morning everyone hope everyones good, smile Jaynie poo :) hope you all have great days lol


----------



## Sarachka

I need toast and coffee.


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys. God sezi I can't tell Erin. She'll be DEVASTATED :sad2: I can't face Erin or my nana on the subject. I will tell Mum, because I want opinions. I want to 'seal my fate' in moments of weakness. God he was lying to me when we were trying for a baby. Could you imagine now if I hadn't lost that baby, I'd be 30 odd weeks pregnant reading that about my baby Daddy :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah Jay that would be terrible. As awful as the situation is now I do think that this has helped you dodge a massive bullet of misery later on. 

So tell us about Monday! What are you going to wear? What will your job role be like? Have u talked to ur friend about moving to Liverpool?


----------



## firstbaby25

Well I har a gorgeous vero modo pini dress thing that I love very respectable and classy and it's always my first day outfit! He said its be boring next week filing and learning where everything goes and that and then when (if I go) I get back from Paris we'll get stuck in. Someone asked about pay. It's not great, through an agency and all. But he sounded hopeful for permanent as he mentioned training to be an accountant! Sooooo. I'm still going to apply for the JCP job, as the money is instantly better and I reckon I can weigh it up when/if they decide to employ me. I haven't spoke to Nat about Liverpool yet... Her preference is Manchester, think mine would be too. But that's even further from Liverpool!


----------



## Sarachka

At least with the JCP job there are JCPs in every city so you'd be sorted. Manchester would be very cool indeed. 

I was helping my friend yesterday with her competences and it was really bringing it all back from when I did it. I can help you with yours. Use the exact phrase they use in the bullet points.


----------



## Essie

Morning all!

A boring Saturday morning cleaning and tidying for me. But a present arrived for Lyra from my brothers girlfriend. It's a little red/white striped top with a penguin on. So sweet, I need to take a photo of Lyra wearing it and then send it to her. 

DH is working til 1pm and then we have the afternoon free. We need to do something cheap (or free). I think a cold, wintery walk is on the cards. Maybe take the dog somewhere :-k

We have somewhat of a turf war going on in our house at the moment. The cats choose to live upstairs because they don't like the dog, but recently one of our cats has gradually been moving further and further down the stairs. Now they have a daily face off where the dog ends up smacked in the nose. But each day it a little more friendly, I think perhaps they could eventually learn to live together. Maybe not in harmony but at least in mutual apathy.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi the guidance that I read said that to change words demonstrates an understanding of what you are being asked... I am now confused! I am going to have a look at them now and try and get the application completed next week :thumbup: 

:) 

I bought some music for my ipod to cheer me up. Rizzle Kicks :cloud9: I love them...


----------



## mummyApril

ok Trin my anxiety is playing games, im slightly scared to try these remedies and end up being allergic and dying! can i put it on my wrist? i think i read somewhere i could! i hate being scared of taking medication to make me better! argh


----------



## cassie04

Merry berry weekends to you all!!!!!!

Jaynie sending you humongous hugs! Maybe tell your mum and she cam
Be there for you regardless of whatever you decide to do, it's Joe to have someone close to you at home that you can talk to! Sending lots of love tour way and I think you should call your girls, get the sambuka's on the go and go out and have a bit of a dance! :thumbup:

Awww April! I can't even imagine what it must be like to be that anxious all the time! Jay makes me laugh on your Facebook! You really need to stop leaving your phone or computer with him hahaha! Just incase you haven't seen the asda and you have followed through status :haha:

Helllllooooooo everybody else!

I'm just getting ready (had another lazy morning with breakfast in bed-I'm making the most of these while pregnant) then going to daves grandma's for lunch, shopping, then out for a meal and few cheeky beverages tonight for a friends birthday! .......bliss!

Have a lovely weekend whatever you all do! 

Xxx


----------



## mummyApril

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/392659_331374636883948_100000342427752_1155847_1587270350_n.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

haha yes Cassie have just seen it what a ****** he is, its ok il get him back!


----------



## mummyApril

oh you cant say re tard


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok...I'm scared, and have a question,

If I am pregnant I have low progesterone and am likely to lose the baby straight away how can I prevent this, can I ask the doctors for progesterone gel or something?!


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I think Emandi used it?


----------



## Sarachka

LOL I just read ur asda status and laughed out loud. I put a silly reply too


----------



## addie25

Ging: With IVF I had to take progesterone shots. Your doctor should have a plan with you when you get pregnant to take something to sustain the pregnancy. Call them if you get a BFP and tell them you want to discuss those shots or they also come in suppositories. If you are not pregnant I suggest you go and and have a plan in place so when you get pregnant everything is set up to help you keep the pregnancy. Did you ever discuss and IUI with them?


----------



## addie25

My day:

Cleaning lady comes any min
Painter comes at 10 (cross fingers he can start next week)
Friend may come at 12 or I may go to my moms.

I may have to nap. I was up all night with a horrible back and hips :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry Addie. It's been the back and hips that's got me too. 

Today I'm off to kiddicare to get the cot mattresses. I think I mentioned that I'm no longer that sure about my bedding bc the bumper is so small and they sell it in kiddicare so I'm going to find a cot the same size as mine and put it in it, see what it looks like.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Sorry Addie. It's been the back and hips that's got me too.
> 
> Today I'm off to kiddicare to get the cot mattresses. I think I mentioned that I'm no longer that sure about my bedding bc the bumper is so small and they sell it in kiddicare so I'm going to find a cot the same size as mine and put it in it, see what it looks like.

Pics please!!


----------



## addie25

Even tho I did not sleep well I feel great this morning. 

My cleaning lady is not here yet. She is 8 min late I hoe she shows up. This was my issue with the last company.


----------



## addie25

YAY she is here!! My house needs a good clean. It looks clean but needs a scrub down bc I am not able to do a great cleaning anymore.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Coming to you live from a sunny park after yummy lunch out with DH (cesar salad :munch:) to say that I picked up my blood results and they are wayyyy lower than my monitor led me to believe, just 28 points off normal range at 1.68 so in the 'glucose intolerant category' rather than the diabetic one (1.40- 2.00) It doesn't change anything really, still have diet and all but is a psychological comfort that things aren't wildly off the charts :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Well as April knows bc I posted it on her wall instead of a status, I'm thinking a lot about the orphans today and how much I just wish my numbers would come up on the euro millions. Money isn't everything but when it's coming out of your ears then you can really change lives with it. 

I'm not sure what to do wih my charity at the moment. I'm guessing that in a few months I'm going to find I don't have time for it so I'm considering doing a big fundraising push like I did in January last year.


----------



## addie25

B that is great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

That's such good news b!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ty addie and no I haven't discussed IUI yet as i'm likely to be given metformin and clomid first, so will discuss this on 23rd! I want to find out already i'm impatient and worried that if I don't find out soon enough then I won't be able to prevent the miscarriage!


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge can you buy online? Or use a barrier method until you know exactly what's what?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I can't use barrier methods, and don't see the point in them. They won't give me either of the medications until I lose about 4 stone which is virtually impossible because of the PCOS but the ignorant fucks at my hospital can't bloody read up about it and the fact it's ten times harder to lose weight. I think the docs scales were wrong because weighed myself this morning on digital scales and im 14st10!!! The same god damned weight i've been for the past 18months....Think i'll ask for hysterectomy instead, or will I have to lose fucking weight for that too!


----------



## Sarachka

He could always just pull out. At least then you wouldn't have to worry about a mc and things could get sorted. 

Have you looked at things online or diet pills, things like xenical? Alli (sp) is available OTC for certain BMIs.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I see diet pills as cheating, and my doctor has said they are probably no use to me anyway as I eat a good diet. Why don't I just forget about having a kid set fire to everything I've got get a grip about the fact i'll never be a mum and move the fuck on! Everyone looks at me like i'm lazy because i'm overweight, when in actual fact its not my fault all I have done for the past month is walk EVERYWHERE and I haven't managed to lose a single fucking pound so whats the point! I QUIT. May the rest of you preggy ladies enjoy the rest of your pregnancies and the turtle mummies enjoy your babies. I'll be leaving now!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles

Been a crap day.....'nuff said ...

Hope you guys are all having better days. Will catch up now


----------



## Sarachka

It's freeeeeeezing here today. So much so my hands aren't working properly. Off out in a minute to kiddicare. Addie will post pics of bedding soon


----------



## firstbaby25

Ginge don't go. I will go if you do. Am emotionally empty so have no advice but I'm clearly not gonna get preggo without a boyfriend. I may never find someone like that again :( or I may be too old to have them. Life's scary, you could still fall naturally!


----------



## Sarachka

Here is the bumper

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/89eaca46.jpg

The cot is 140 x 70 and this wont even go round half of it like the catalogue photo indicates.


----------



## addie25

Love the bumper!!!!!! I love those color thats the colors I am using for the girls nursery!!

SOOOOO things are falling into place. Person is coming out tomorrow to clean carpets. Iffff I like how it looks I wont get new carpet in the living room just stairs, hall and babies rooms!!


----------



## mummyApril

Iv found a little lump under my arm :( doctors monday x


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> ok Trin my anxiety is playing games, im slightly scared to try these remedies and end up being allergic and dying! can i put it on my wrist? i think i read somewhere i could! i hate being scared of taking medication to make me better! argh

You can put it on your wrists but it works more effectively (and quicker) under the tongue. Unless you're MAJORLY allergic to alcohol (2 drops in 30ml is VERY dilute) you can't have an allergic reaction because of how dilute they are even straight from the bottle


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.carrickcineplex.ie/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/well-done.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I like it too. It just isn't the right size.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok Trin my anxiety is playing games, im slightly scared to try these remedies and end up being allergic and dying! can i put it on my wrist? i think i read somewhere i could! i hate being scared of taking medication to make me better! argh
> 
> You can put it on your wrists but it works more effectively (and quicker) under the tongue. Unless you're MAJORLY allergic to alcohol (2 drops in 30ml is VERY dilute) you can't have an allergic reaction because of how dilute they are even straight from the bottleClick to expand...

Yay thankyou! God what would I do without you! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

B, you were asking about cutting back on the charity stuff, the sanctuary is at my house and there is no other place for the animals to go - that's why we exist. We're the only shelter for disabled animals in SA. We did cut back a lot 2 years ago. We used to have over 100 cats. We now have 43, but the ones that are here can't go anywhere else :nope: We've also cut down the days the cleaner works and we do the other days, making our own food instead of using tins etc. 

I looked at our personal budget last night and there is NOTHING that is a luxury or not a necessity. Cutting stuff would mean go without insurance or an alarm company, which is not an option. The only solution is to earn more...a lot more. Not sure how:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok...I'm scared, and have a question,
> 
> If I am pregnant I have low progesterone and am likely to lose the baby straight away how can I prevent this, can I ask the doctors for progesterone gel or something?!

It doesn't mean you would lose the baby straight away. Your body may respond normally to a pregnancy - most of my PCOS patients do. But if it is low on blood tests then you would most likely be given pessaries or tablets. The docs usually don't prescribe the cream


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Iv found a little lump under my arm :( doctors monday x

I won't even try tell you not to worry because I know you will. Most likely a swollen gland tho. Does it move around if you poke it? is it smooth?


----------



## addie25

April I am like you and get very nervous. Try and stay relaxed bc I am sure it is nothing. My mom gets that all the time and it's always nothing.


----------



## Sarachka

This mattress looks massive!!

Had a look at the bedding set all set up in a cot in the store and I do think I'll be returning it to where I got it from online. It looks pretty droopy and cheap when it's tied up to the cot :-(


----------



## Sarachka

So back to fabric hunting I guess to make my own


----------



## Sarachka

Addie do people constantly tell you annoying things like how you'll have tO get rid of the cat when the girls arrive? I am beyond tired of hearing people tell me you can't have a cat in the house with a baby. Next person to say it is going to get Alice scratching their eyes out. OH would really like Alice to go and live with my mum but I've told him that the subject isn't even open for discussion. Alice goes nowhere. I'm not a complete moron who will let the cat do anything / everything. I'll be responsible and make sure doors are closed etc. the idea of not having Alice with me breaks my heart. I'd hate to upset her when she's been such a good friend to me. She wouldn't understand and would think she'd done something wrong

Wow I actually started crying writing this bc it's so upsetting to think of hurting Alice.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Iv found a little lump under my arm :( doctors monday x
> 
> I won't even try tell you not to worry because I know you will. Most likely a swollen gland tho. Does it move around if you poke it? is it smooth?Click to expand...

I think it moves slightly its the size of a small pea and hard not sure what you mean by smooth? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Addie do people constantly tell you annoying things like how you'll have tO get rid of the cat when the girls arrive? I am beyond tired of hearing people tell me you can't have a cat in the house with a baby. Next person to say it is going to get Alice scratching their eyes out. OH would really like Alice to go and live with my mum but I've told him that the subject isn't even open for discussion. Alice goes nowhere. I'm not a complete moron who will let the cat do anything / everything. I'll be responsible and make sure doors are closed etc. the idea of not having Alice with me breaks my heart. I'd hate to upset her when she's been such a good friend to me. She wouldn't understand and would think she'd done something wrong
> 
> Wow I actually started crying writing this bc it's so upsetting to think of hurting Alice.

Millions and billions of women with cats have babies! Holly loves our puddy tats. Henry will love our puddy tats too :hugs: The cats showed NO interest whatsoever in her as a baby! Mimine (the cat who disappeared and we replaced with the kitten last summer) used to like sleeping in her rocker chair but only when Holly wasn't in it! Pooface used to lick Holly all over when she was a baby if I didn't stop him but the cats ignored her :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Iv found a little lump under my arm :( doctors monday x
> 
> I won't even try tell you not to worry because I know you will. Most likely a swollen gland tho. Does it move around if you poke it? is it smooth?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it moves slightly its the size of a small pea and hard not sure what you mean by smooth? XClick to expand...

Remember I went to the docs just before my BFP with that? He said it's likely to be hormonal/breastfeeding related, especially blocked milk duct, but do a mammogram anyway since I'm (well) over 30yrs old, then just after I got my BFP so am doing the mammogram after the birth and I now can't find the lump anywhere, it seems to have disappeared.:shrug: I will follow it up after baby just to be sure but the doc said it would disappear on its own and if it didn't he'd give me some cream that would make it go away (some kind of hormone cream but I can't remember what he said exactly) but it's nowhere to be found now. So try not to panic! See a doc for a professional opinion though and peace of mind:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka my bumper is only intended to round half the cot, the top end, so maybe it's designed like that :shrug: Yours is very pretty.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I thought bumpers were only supposed to go around half the cot? and i'm still emotional and weird wish I had some money to buy a bloody first response!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've had a lovely day in town- we bumped into a couple who are great friends of ours after lunch so went and had mint tea together in a pleasant bar and a chat, nice serendipitous afternoon :thumbup: Added to the nice surprise of my bloods being not tooooo bad and thus insulin not iminent- indeed the first reading at one hour was within (just!!) normal bounds- it was 1.80, and the limit is 1.80 :haha: Skin of my teeth there! So feeling :smug: and with another wind of renewed enthusiasm and dedication to my super diet and sport since, although not slaying him completely, it seems to be at least wounding the gestational diabetes monster's nose! 

Got my missing 20cm of fabric to make my bedcover this evening :yipee: 

Off for a proper catch up and a :coffee:..............


----------



## HollyMonkey

O Ginge a linge, big :hug: Can't you go to a family planning clinic and get a pregnancy test, or am I still stuck in the 1970's?!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka my bumper is only intended to round half the cot, the top end, so maybe it's designed like that :shrug: Yours is very pretty.

Yes that's right, it is designed like that. That's the problem. 



x-ginge-x said:


> I thought bumpers were only supposed to go around half the cot? and i'm still emotional and weird wish I had some money to buy a bloody first response!!!

Some bumpers are but lately the trend has been for bumpers round all of it and this is a) what I want b) what the photo leads you to believe.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cut your cot in half? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Cut your cot in half? :shrug:

Orrrrr just make my own bumper to fit


----------



## HollyMonkey

I slept 11 hours last night :cloud9: I'm going to miss that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cut your cot in half? :shrug:
> 
> Orrrrr just make my own bumper to fitClick to expand...

Or buy another bumper? (the same one, so you have one each end) Bit cheeky that in the photo it goes all the way round:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got deliciousness sewing task tonight- sewing all my pretty coloured squares together :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Cut your cot in half? :shrug:
> 
> Orrrrr just make my own bumper to fit Click to expand...
> 
> Or buy another bumper? (the same one, so you have one each end) Bit cheeky that in the photo it goes all the way round:shrug:Click to expand...

I did think about that. If they won't let me return the set I might end up doing just that.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got deliciousness sewing task tonight- sewing all my pretty coloured squares together :happydance:


I'm jealous!! I can't do intricate projects like this yet.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Cassie and b look out for turtle mail! Xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got deliciousness sewing task tonight- sewing all my pretty coloured squares together :happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous!! I can't do intricate projects like this yet.Click to expand...

Sewing squares is dead easy! It's the decisions that are hard for me! I'm currently ditherating over whether to do a random pattern or a structured one...


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Cassie and b look out for turtle mail! Xxxx

:yipee: 

Holly loves big eyed monkey, he came into town with us today :awww:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ginge i was ttc 2.5yrs and then fell naturally


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Cassie and b look out for turtle mail! Xxxx
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> Holly loves big eyed monkey, he came into town with us today :awww:Click to expand...

lol everytime is see a monkey i think of you :haha:the present is monkey related


----------



## babyhopes2010

sarah and jaynie i need to send some turtle mail to you too x


----------



## TrinityMom

I just watched Birth as We Know It with the boys as preparation for Tori's birth and Tarquin was SO concerned about all these babies born naked and couldn't understand why the moms wouldn't dress them :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Iv found a little lump under my arm :( doctors monday x
> 
> I won't even try tell you not to worry because I know you will. Most likely a swollen gland tho. Does it move around if you poke it? is it smooth?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it moves slightly its the size of a small pea and hard not sure what you mean by smooth? XClick to expand...

I mean does it feel smooth like a pea and not lumpy like cauliflower> moving is good :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Yes smooth like a pea and pea sized


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## x-ginge-x

clare...i have been ttc properly for 3 years now and wasn't using contraception for a year before that! :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Addie do people constantly tell you annoying things like how you'll have tO get rid of the cat when the girls arrive? I am beyond tired of hearing people tell me you can't have a cat in the house with a baby. Next person to say it is going to get Alice scratching their eyes out. OH would really like Alice to go and live with my mum but I've told him that the subject isn't even open for discussion. Alice goes nowhere. I'm not a complete moron who will let the cat do anything / everything. I'll be responsible and make sure doors are closed etc. the idea of not having Alice with me breaks my heart. I'd hate to upset her when she's been such a good friend to me. She wouldn't understand and would think she'd done something wrong
> 
> Wow I actually started crying writing this bc it's so upsetting to think of hurting Alice.

My kitties have been fine, they are totally indifferent :shrug:
And they are very cuddly and affectionate cats. They tend to give a wonky eye and leave the room when Rhyko starts fussing. I'm sure it will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ginge what im trying to say is it can happen dont give up.sorry didnt think u were ttc that long as thought u split up from ur partner:hugs:



trin fabbo bumpy xxxx im looking out for a prsent for baby trin x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I did split from my partner, but never really stopped ttc except maybe for two weeks, are you still sending me the first response you have left? x and thanks I hope it will happen!


----------



## firstbaby25

Luna thanks so much for the stuff SS arrived!! 

I got a mini kit to knit socks and also some soap that Lina made HERSELF accompanied by a lovely note 

What a day for them to arrive eh? I was all :cry:


----------



## Essie

Sarah our cats have been fine with lyra. They pretty much ignored her at first. Now she's interested in them do they will sit while she strokes their fur (the dog does the same thing) and if they don't want to be petted they just walk away. We keep them out of our room st night just in case, but neither of them have even tried to climb in the cot. I'm sure Alice will be fine.


----------



## mummyApril

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/384857_190948301003531_183856018379426_324999_26509224_n.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

yeah i remember that B, thankyou im sure its nothing serious, im not allowed to die i have 3 children! its against the rules! x


----------



## Sarachka

OH is cooking me some NOMMY dinner. He's a good boy.


----------



## LunaLady

firstbaby25 said:


> Luna thanks so much for the stuff SS arrived!!
> 
> I got a mini kit to knit socks and also some soap that Lina made HERSELF accompanied by a lovely note
> 
> What a day for them to arrive eh? I was all :cry:

OMG!!! :happydance:

I'm so so so so happy it arrived, finally!! My god! What on earth took it so long? I guess the frickin' post decided to carry it across this godforsaken country on horseback! Sheesh! :shrug:

What's the post date on it? Like the 12th or something?

So glad it arrived! I hope you enjoy knitting socks! They are my absolute fav :cloud9: And you just feel SO frickin' accomplished when you're done. It's fantastic. :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

And yep - I made the soap from scratch! :dance:
You'll all be getting some eventually... that was the secret thing I was making for you all last summer when I needed to know if anyone was allergic to nuts... :haha: But SOMEONE decided to botch all my plans and show up early and ruin all my turtle gift giving! :growlmad: They'll get out someday... :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

I have Erin overnight and I was upset before and I had to lie to her. I think girls are balsy enough to know the truth so I had to sort of say that Adam had been naughty because the. I knew he wouldn't be here tonight. She's 3, not stupid. But unluckily when Erin and I arrived he was here and she told him :blush: that he'd been very naughty but that she didn't know why :awww: :cry: and she didn't know if he was going to the step or getting a smack... (I think her dad smacks)!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I have Erin overnight and I was upset before and I had to lie to her. I think girls are balsy enough to know the truth so I had to sort of say that Adam had been naughty because the. I knew he wouldn't be here tonight. She's 3, not stupid. But unluckily when Erin and I arrived he was here and she told him :blush: that he'd been very naughty but that she didn't know why :awww: :cry: and she didn't know if he was going to the step or getting a smack... (I think her dad smacks)!


Defs a good smack.


----------



## LunaLady

:sick: Just lost my lunch....! Damn! Was a nice nutritious stew, too! Not sure what came over me. Was feeling like I was going to faint and then BAM! Voms. I woke with a killer migraine this morning, so maybe that was it. :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, i feel like these would be perfect at your baby shower!! :dance:

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/284289795197500169_CgkzEPbH_c.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

ohh Luna hope youre better soon


----------



## mummyApril

well im ovulating due to my c section pain and 9 days after my fdolp


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i will be ginge but having a newborn ots difficult to get out :(


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Addie, i feel like these would be perfect at your baby shower!! :dance:
> 
> https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/284289795197500169_CgkzEPbH_c.jpg

I love these!


----------



## mummyApril

James' highchair is being assembled! hes growing up so fast :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

or the 2 men doing it are having difficulties lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Where exactly are you again Clare?? I wonder if maybe your a train ride away from me?! I would come down for the day :) x


----------



## LunaLady

For Trin:


https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/74098356338808585_F0E0QTEU_c.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

im in lincoln


----------



## TrinityMom

:haha: Luna, we have 'kitty condos' like that but they are a bit bigger. The cats love them because they get to have their own private space...or that's my reasoning anyway :wacko: Sorry you got the voms :sick: horrid! Worse when you're not preggo tho because it seems random. I had them again this morning :nope:

DH has sanded the wardrobe for me so I will paint it tomorrow. Hope it turns out like it looks in my mind

Night night turtletonians
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: apri,glad your getting it checked out.i had a similiar scare and got it check and it was just breast tissue x


----------



## mummyApril

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/381029_10150586888177658_624932657_10791472_1963965009_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/408825_10150586887097658_624932657_10791469_1342514041_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/398076_2177672420354_1803181356_1326661_1736759267_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/381723_2177673300376_1803181356_1326663_797243803_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/375383_2177674820414_1803181356_1326665_1029957619_n.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Should my breast be leaking by now? Sometimes I try to inspect them but OH tells me to leave them alone


----------



## Sarachka

April he looks very happy to be in his chair!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Should my breast be leaking by now? Sometimes I try to inspect them but OH tells me to leave them alone

they can do but they might not, with Angel they did but with James they didnt until quite late :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

he definitely loves it hes not so fond of his bumbo hardly uses it, like the swing and bouncer he has only sat in a few times! :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Clare, if say I was to catch a train to you would I be heading into lincoln central? :)


----------



## firstbaby25

My sister keeps asking if I want her to batter him. Is it bad that I feel sorry for him? That I want to believe he'll never do it again. What if I get left on the shelf? :( 

Erin fell asleep at 6.30 and woke up at 7! Now she's really fighting it. But I can't be done with it she's really whingey when her plans don't work i.e. I'm hungry.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka, mine seem to have done _exactly_ what they did with Holly, at about 22-ish weeks started having crusty yellow colostric leaks on the nipple. Nice! I haven't squeezed them though to see if real milk comes out, but last time I did squeeze them was just before my BFP and I was still getting milk from BFing days, so I might have old milk in them!! 

I use vaseline to decrust


----------



## mummyApril

with Faye i still had milk so didnt notice difference until having James


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I love the pics of James!!! *

:haha: Naughty Master Rhyko interfering with your soap making plans Lunes!


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks B :)


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie do people constantly tell you annoying things like how you'll have tO get rid of the cat when the girls arrive? I am beyond tired of hearing people tell me you can't have a cat in the house with a baby. Next person to say it is going to get Alice scratching their eyes out. OH would really like Alice to go and live with my mum but I've told him that the subject isn't even open for discussion. Alice goes nowhere. I'm not a complete moron who will let the cat do anything / everything. I'll be responsible and make sure doors are closed etc. the idea of not having Alice with me breaks my heart. I'd hate to upset her when she's been such a good friend to me. She wouldn't understand and would think she'd done something wrong
> 
> Wow I actually started crying writing this bc it's so upsetting to think of hurting Alice.

No one has told me to get rid of nikki. I am nervous about it and hope she has no interest in the girls. So far everyone has told me their cats had no interest. U know me n how paranoid I am and I hope dh realizes be needs to really not trust Nikki with them and never leave them alone with the cat. I think it will be fine tho just can't wait till they r here so I can see Nikki with them and relax when I see she doesn't do anything.


LunaLady said:


> Addie, i feel like these would be perfect at your baby shower!! :dance:
> 
> https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/284289795197500169_CgkzEPbH_c.jpg

Omg be4 I saw what u wrote I saw the cup cakes and thought those would be great for my shower!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, mine started leaking at about your stage. And when I squeezed them colostrum would come out! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh is so gullible, I just told him that the multi-coloured circus stickers that arrived for Henry's room were for above the fireplace in the lounge and he believed me, and greatly objected :rofl:


----------



## addie25

My belly is tilted to the left a bit :shrug::shrug: they both must have moved together lol.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Those cupcakes would be just perfect for my tummy :munch:

Been crocheting on the sofa tonight, all cosy with log fire :cloud9: Made 2 out of 6 panels for bub's summer blanket now.

Goodnight all, because it's monkey bedtime soon, and we have a busy day tomorrow, off to DH's cousin who lives in the beautiful country house. I'll take my crochet/knitting!

Big :kiss: turts, sleep tight. You may want to wear socks in bed, it's going to be frosty tonight :cold: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> !Big :kiss: turts, sleep tight. You may want to wear socks in bed, it's going to be frosty tonight :cold: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Night night B. I am getting ready for bed and had just decided that i need to wear socks :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Night turts that are off to bed :thumbup: Erin has outdone you :nope: she's a stubborn cookie!


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh not so dh is next to me on the couch asleep! he says if freyas bad his going in the other room :growmad: WTF!! i have took care of her 24/7 and its been a rough nights sleep all week.he looked after her last night and she slept great! from 11-5 and from 6-7.30.

:hissy: he has really fecked me off :hissy:


----------



## addie25

Oh thats not rt. Tell him he doesn't get time off!!


----------



## mummyApril

I had little sleep last night no nap today and I'm wideeee awake! But I WANT to sleep I nuv sleep


----------



## addie25

Try some warm milk. It helped me. I love sleep 2, I hate when I can't sleep.


----------



## Essie

If I don't get an unbroken night of sleep soon I'm going to start cracking up :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

You're quite lucky Clare, Jay has NEVER gotten up in the night with James (due to the fact he's like a sleeping log and won't wake) lol


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks Addie I'm going to have a horlicks tomoro night!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie I know the feeling, James went from about 11 weeks sleeping half 9 til I woke him, to waking in the night for the past 2 weeks, weaning time is a must :)


----------



## Mollykins

April :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Busy day here. Got a casual labourer moving 1600kg cement out of the old cat room so we can start on the floor next weekend. DH doing the other window with glass blocks, I'm painting the cupboard when the furniture has been moved out of the room.....chaos :wacko:

Waiting for nausea to subside so I can make myself breakfast


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all, Trin :hi: ughh you feeling sick still :nope: You must be allergic to carrying girl babies after 27 months of boy carrying :haha: 

Me in bed drinking tea and doing crochet. Slept like a log again, so nice, must have lots of deep cellular activity going on between Henry and me that I need lots of deep sleep for!

Room sounds like a big mission Trin, I've got some flooring issues to address too, the floorboards in the nursery are scruffy, gonna get dh's woodworker friend in for a look and suggestions


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh has gone running with the lads including a couple of my best man friends but I'm not jealous because I have sewing to do this morning before we go to his cousin. But my golly it's a BEAUTIFUL morning for a run, cold (minus 2) but frosty and a bright sunshine is going to rise in a clear sky, the forest will look dazzling in its winter glory :cloud9: And running through a frosty forest is so lovely and so invigorating for body and soul. And you can see boar prints frozen in the mud overnight :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I had considered the 'allergic to girls' theory :haha: When I was going to Body Talk after my mc's I told the woman that I thought I could never carry a girl - that my body would always reject it. She asked my body and told me that was nonsense....the next week I was pregnant with Tori :haha: I did consider that maybe she's producing something to do with her endocrine/ hormonal system now and that's why the voms are back :shrug:

We're putting in a whole new cement floor so yes, quite a mission. I will be very glad when it's all over

I was thinking of you an hour ago. About 40 monkeys came through our garden and over our roof, through the trees. So sweet. The dogs went crazy!! Even Dharma went outside to join the pack and bark her head off. Lots of little babies at this time of year all clinging to mommys' tummies


----------



## TrinityMom

DH rescued one of these from our cat garden today. It was bigger than his hand

https://i.istockimg.com/file_thumbview_approve/141195/2/stock-photo-141195-golden-orb-spider-02.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

And yesterday one of these went across the purple vine right in front of me when I was walking down to the house. Very pretty snake. We have lots of them. The boys saw on in the plant outside the front door on Monday. Summer is in full swing here and all the critter are coming out to play

https://www.naturephoto-cz.com/photos/mraz/spotted-bush-snake-05a20124.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hope you got some sleep April! :hugs: And Clare, hope you slept too!:hugs: 

My dh is a bit like April's- sleeps deeply, and also the contract between us is that he'll let me make babies with him so long as I do all the inconvenient stuff and he just gets to bounce them on his knee when they're all clean and fed and happy, since he'd done his baby days before we met and was kind of through with them! Suits me :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They're beautiful beasts Trin :thumbup: Not many of those in our frosty garden this morning! We do get lots of lizards basking on our patio in the summer, and a few snakes- the summer Holly was crawling one came into the house and it freaked me to see it only a short distance from her and Holly heading towards it on all fours :shock: I think it was an adder too, so a bit scary even though I like spiders and snakes. I put a salad bowl over it and took Holly up to her room to continue operation snake removal! Are those green snakes poisonous?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow you had a monkey pageant this morning! Not fair! I'll bbm you a pic of our frosty garden so you can see what this side of the world looks like!!....


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> They're beautiful beasts Trin :thumbup: Not many of those in our frosty garden this morning! We do get lots of lizards basking on our patio in the summer, and a few snakes- the summer Holly was crawling one came into the house and it freaked me to see it only a short distance from her and Holly heading towards it on all fours :shock: I think it was an adder too, so a bit scary even though I like spiders and snakes. I put a salad bowl over it and took Holly up to her room to continue operation snake removal! Are those green snakes poisonous?

:rofl: I read "They're beautiful breasts Trin" and thought what the hell have I posted???:blush:

No, they're not poisonous and they're quite shy. They will sneak into the house, especially the bathroom, but they slither away quickly

The danger is that they look a lot like the boomslang which is VERY poisonous, so always best to keep a distance


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow you had a monkey pageant this morning! Not fair! I'll bbm you a pic of our frosty garden so you can see what this side of the world looks like!!....

:thumbup: The wintery forest sounds beautiful. I don't like that we don't get the extremes of climate that you get. I love autumn and spring for that feeling of change and possibility that's in the air


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow you had a monkey pageant this morning! Not fair! I'll bbm you a pic of our frosty garden so you can see what this side of the world looks like!!....
> 
> :thumbup: The wintery forest sounds beautiful. I don't like that we don't get the extremes of climate that you get. I love autumn and spring for that feeling of change and possibility that's in the airClick to expand...

Oh what beautiful breasts you have Trin! :holly: :haha:

Ah indeed, dh and I wouldn't want to live somewhere that doesn't have Vivaldi's four seasons :cloud9: 

My daughter loves her new bed, still snozzling.:shrug: Might go and crawl in with her... I daren't take her breakfast in bed or she'll want it that way _every _morning!:wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

I can't take being with Jay anymore but I can't take breaking up with him! :(


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I can't take being with Jay anymore but I can't take breaking up with him! :(

:hugs: What's he up to now?


----------



## Essie

Oh April, whats he done now? :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

He just has doesn't have the respect for me like he should, things have got better but hell go a few days being fine then snap and treat me like shit! He acts like he's single and I'm his babysitter if you know what I mean? I just don't think its worth all the stress he puts me through and I'm pretty sure 90% of my anxiety is brought on by him :( 
But the other part of me loves him doesn't want to hurt him (as he expresses his love so much when I say I don't think I can do it) I just thought in 5 months hed become less selfish and show respect and love to me instead of just saying it :shrug: I think I jus have to watch for a bit and decide, I have to take the children in to consideration first, but an unhappy mummy is no good, its so hard when for so long I thought he was the one, until he realised he had to grow up and didn't like it :(


----------



## mummyApril

Wow essay sorry


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry April :hugs: These boy-men are full of poofuckery, and their age really has nothing to do with it - it's more of a maturity thing. And you can't make someone grow up and take responsibility. It has to come from them otherwise you will always be stuck in the parent-child kind of relationship. Really sucks, sorry


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hugs April :hugs: I agree with Trin- these things have to come from the man himself, there's not much you can do to influence or persuade him without compromising yourself all the time and thus feeling unhappy :nope: Has he moved in with you now?

I've just eaten 2 massive pickled rollmops but am resisting the 3rd (and last) because Sarachka gets heartburn :fool: Which is silly I know but there's a first time for everything and it could be me next if I gobble rollmops mid morning!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lay off the cake woman!! That's so rude in your ticker Trin! If mine told me that I'd be most insulted, especially with my weightloss and GD issues :sulk: Bet a man designed these tickers :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've sewn the squares together for LO's cover this morning- yet to sew the strips together but won't have time before we leave to the countryside, boo hoo


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Lay off the cake woman!! That's so rude in your ticker Trin! If mine told me that I'd be most insulted, especially with my weightloss and GD issues :sulk: Bet a man designed these tickers :haha:

I hate it! It's SO rude! Especially as I don't even eat cake...not for lack of wanting to


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> My dh is so gullible, I just told him that the multi-coloured circus stickers that arrived for Henry's room were for above the fireplace in the lounge and he believed me, and greatly objected :rofl:

My OH would believe me saying this sort of thing too. I've told him I'd like to name the baby Alice2 and Glee before and he's believed me. 



mummyApril said:


> I can't take being with Jay anymore but I can't take breaking up with him! :(


Sorry April. I know what you mean, words are nice but they mean nothing when thEy are not matched to behaviour too. 



HollyMonkey said:


> Hugs April :hugs: I agree with Trin- these things have to come from the man himself, there's not much you can do to influence or persuade him without compromising yourself all the time and thus feeling unhappy :nope: Has he moved in with you now?
> 
> I've just eaten 2 massive pickled rollmops but am resisting the 3rd (and last) because Sarachka gets heartburn :fool: Which is silly I know but there's a first time for everything and it could be me next if I gobble rollmops mid morning!!

Rollmops! OH loves them like any self-respecting Eastern Europeaner does. Yes the key to avoiding heartburn for me is to never quite be full. 




HollyMonkey said:


> I've sewn the squares together for LO's cover this morning- yet to sew the strips together but won't have time before we leave to the countryside, boo hoo

I am going to seek your advice soon about a similar project, if that's ok wih you.


----------



## Sarachka

*I am 24 weeks today - my third papaya week and I'm now at th stage where a hospital considers the baby "viable" and will try to save them. *


----------



## HollyMonkey

No probs for sewing advice! :thumbup: 

Glee is a good name :haha: 

20 mins I've left myself to get LO et moi dressed and ready to go out for the day :wacko: That's time management for you! 

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> *I am 24 weeks today - my third papaya week and I'm now at th stage where a hospital considers the baby "viable" and will try to save them. *

:yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

The casual guy we hired is brilliant! He's working like a....something that works hard :haha:

He's finished chipping away at the old floor so we're setting him to building a bbq while Dh does the window :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> The casual guy we hired is brilliant! He's working like a....something that works hard :haha:

like Bethany on a project? :haha:


----------



## Essie

This is my very rough prototype for Lyras Christening invitations. I'm going to print off the letters for her name on card, in purple with white spots. Then do the ribbon more neatly and print the wording underneath the ribbon. What do you think? 

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m484/LimeyC/2cc2f881.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> The casual guy we hired is brilliant! He's working like a....something that works hard :haha:
> 
> like Bethany on a project? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Good analogy, but I'm not sure anyone is THAT good :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> This is my very rough prototype for Lyras Christening invitations. I'm going to print off the letters for her name on card, in purple with white spots. Then do the ribbon more neatly and print the wording underneath the ribbon. What do you think?
> 
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m484/LimeyC/2cc2f881.jpg

That will look lovely Essie :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks everyone, i know what you mean, he said hell change cos he doesnt want to lose me, but hes been saying that since i was pregnant, the going behind my back thing hasnt changed either, so i guess im done, i have said i dont want to be with him, but hes adamant that he will try, B he never moved in that would make me a crazy lady, he comes over to see James at the moment not me but i dont mind that, he stays on sofa some nights :/


----------



## mummyApril

happy V day Sarah! i remember that being me and breathing a sigh of relief cos you know how crazy paranoid i was when i was preggo haha, not long now!!!! woohhooo


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> This is my very rough prototype for Lyras Christening invitations. I'm going to print off the letters for her name on card, in purple with white spots. Then do the ribbon more neatly and print the wording underneath the ribbon. What do you think?
> 
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m484/LimeyC/2cc2f881.jpg

Looks looooovely Essie :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

April :hugs: immature men seem to be a theme on here at the moment. I agree with B the change has to come from him, it's a shame that becoming a dad hasn't spurred that change. How often is he coming over at the moment?


----------



## addie25

:hugs: April men have to change themselves we can't change them. I'm sorry he didn step up and live up to his promise.


----------



## addie25

This morning dh and I have a baby class to attend. After that our carpets are getting cleaned :thumbup: Thr painter came yesterday and he said he would email me the estimate Monday and hopefully start Thursday or Friday. I can't wait till he confirms bc I want to order the girls carpet!! Get the ball rolling!! I'm so ready for those rooms to be complete!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah April I agree. He sounds awfully like Adam. They want to grow up and be real men but it's talking the talk and then walking the walk. I think you do deserve better, everyone deserves happiness. Children or not! I think that the other girls are right! I think it's too late for Adam now, I think he might do it after this. You know see what it's all about being a grown up and all. 

He's just read a message I started on here but didn't finish aboit confidence and feeling sorry for him and I hope he hasn't got the wrong impression :( 

What a pile of shit!


----------



## Sarachka

Imagine my excitement when I saw some amazing Carters gear on their website yesterday and then a UK seller adds the exact ones on eBay a couple of hours later!!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> April :hugs: immature men seem to be a theme on here at the moment. I agree with B the change has to come from him, it's a shame that becoming a dad hasn't spurred that change. How often is he coming over at the moment?

he comes over 5 days but stays 2 nights if that


----------



## mummyApril

thanks everyone, think im just goin to sit it out and back off a bit :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whilst painting my wardrobe just now (and getting stuck between it and the wall :wacko:) I was thinking that Addie would just die with the bending and the fumes etc :haha: I bet B and I would be deported if we were in America with all the painting we do :winkwink:

So far this pregnancy I have painted:
1 chest of drawers
1 magazine table
one table
a bookshelf
2 bedside tables
a wardrobe (still have the second coat to do)
and the lounge:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i painted the kitchen when i was pregnant and that put me out of action for daysssss


----------



## x-ginge-x

sorry to hear jay is being a dick again april :( x hope he sorts himself out soon xx i'm at my exes sisters with her baking buns and i won a moses basket on freecycle yesterday :D


----------



## mummyApril

something with my left hand cant type on blackberry properly feels like its not there :/


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Ginge, well done on the moses basket


----------



## TrinityMom

I made yummyness dinner despite pantry survivor: butternut, potato, chickpea thai curry with coconut cream served on cous cous :munch:

Doing loads and loads of washing now in preparation for the new maid coming tomorrow


----------



## Sarachka

quiet turts today. I've just put a base coat on the dining room cupboard


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks its a cream one with a stand so will work either way, but if we have a house by then it will never move from the side of the bed on the stand me no likey the handles on them :nope: not safe!! I have a carrycot from a pram that I will use as a moses basket for downstairs/in the living room!


----------



## TrinityMom

I don't think our German Shepherd is going to be with us much longer. She's 12 1/2 and still very much the boss of all the dogs. For the last few months she's spent most of her time sleeping inside but today her breathing is a bit laboured. She's still eating and drinking but I think she is on her way out :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh bless her trin 12 and a half is really good for a german shepherd!!! They don't usually make it that far! xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello all:flower:just had a wee nosey but not time for proper catch up we are all fine for those who want to know:haha:





TrinityMom said:


>

:cloud9:looking hot there Trin:thumbup:, i hope you get your renovations sorted before Tori arrives:hugs:



Essie said:


> If I don't get an unbroken night of sleep soon I'm going to start cracking up :sleep:


DITTO............I think i already have :dohh:,hope lyra is well:hugs:




Sarachka said:


> *I am 24 weeks today - my third papaya week and I'm now at th stage where a hospital considers the baby "viable" and will try to save them. *

:thumbup::flower::baby::winkwink::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs:

YAY FOR V DAY SEZZI:hugs:



Essie said:


> This is my very rough prototype for Lyras Christening invitations. I'm going to print off the letters for her name on card, in purple with white spots. Then do the ribbon more neatly and print the wording underneath the ribbon. What do you think?
> 
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m484/LimeyC/2cc2f881.jpg

Lovely and the end product will be :cloud9:

I gather Jaynie and April are having poo fucks again so big :hugs:to you two

be back soon i cant keep away :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

yay Hails I missed you!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Once my mum delivers this moses basket I will take a picture before it gets put away :) x


----------



## LunaLady

For Molly

This came up on a blog roll I read, thought you might find it interesting!
https://fabulousmamachronicles.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-to-cope-when-breastfeeding-is.html

About not having the gooey love feelings when breastfeeding :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Interesting article luna thanks for that hows little rhyko?


----------



## LunaLady

x-ginge-x said:


> Interesting article luna thanks for that hows little rhyko?

Doing pretty well! Bit clingy today and I really want to get a new knitting project started! I finished his hat last night (finally!).

Kinda hard to hold a baby and manage knitting needs! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I don't think our German Shepherd is going to be with us much longer. She's 12 1/2 and still very much the boss of all the dogs. For the last few months she's spent most of her time sleeping inside but today her breathing is a bit laboured. She's still eating and drinking but I think she is on her way out :cry:

oh Trin im so sorry :( i hope its just the heat making her sleep lots


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin :hugs: have you had her from a pup?


----------



## mummyApril

i made a huge roast today and then had dark forest gateau! yum! 
how was everyones weekend?


----------



## mummyApril

Angel has come home without having dinner! nice one sperm donor!


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Trin :hugs: have you had her from a pup?

Yes. We rescued her when she was 10 weeks old. Had her since before I fell pregnant with Ch'ien. For the last 3 winters we have thought it would be her last but she keeps going. She's been a bit creaky and sometimes a bit addled but has been fine up til now. She's quite deaf and thin but as I said, she's still the boss. I'm going to try get her some anti-inflam tabs from the vet tomorrow so she's comfortable. If she was having any other problems I would take her to be put down but her personality is still the same, just battling the last few days :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all! 

Home from our afternoon in the country! 'Twas splendid, I ate practically a whole lamb and lots of cheese :thumbup: Sat by the fire and walked the dog- all was as it should be. And Holly was given an easel by her Godfather which she loves :awww: 

Hope you've all had a nice day :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have done like a million loads of washing, DH has packed the dishwasher and still my house looks scary :wacko: 2 weeks....I can do this....

Anyway, terrible heart burn. I am off to bed

Night night 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

I'm really sorry Trin.:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Trin I'm sorry your dog is ailing :hugs: it's always sad to see a loved animal going downhill.

B glad to hear you a good day in the countryside. We went on a jaunt with my parents and I thought of you as the wind was biting my cheek. Seemed the sort of weather you'd enjoy. 

I've spent this afternoon printing and cutting letters out and sticking ribbons. I've still got quite a lot to do but once I've finished I'll post a picture of the final invitation. They're quite a lot of work to make each one but I'm hoping they'll look good and be worth it. Once these are done I need to focus on my cake design, and practice my mini cupcakes too. Got a good few weeks though.


----------



## poas

Sarah, my Carter's things arrived yday-i love them. The one I thought was bears is girl monkeys  and the fishy one is in like...hubba Bubba colours iykwim? I shall recycle them your way  
Sorry there is general badness on here, I hope everyone is having better luck/lives soon.
I have been walking a minimum of 2 miles a day and taking the 5htp and I think the combination is really helping  that said, this is my face time of yr anyway  
Xxx


----------



## poas

That should've said fave! I love cold but bright it's my bestest


----------



## babyhopes2010

FREYA SPORTING HER TURTLE GIFT AS IT NOW FITS! OH SHE SO BIG NOW:cry:

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/6940/dscn2202c.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## babyhopes2010

i nuv the bath!!!!!!!!!!

https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1584/freyabath.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## babyhopes2010

aWWW TRIN :hugs: Must be so hard for you.Our pets have always been an extension of our family:( xx


----------



## mummyApril

she is scrumptious! i want her (please lol)


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/264/p1150012w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LunaLady

She's so precious, Clare!! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Omg she is so adorable!!


----------



## Sarachka

She's so cute! Definitly looks a lot like you.


----------



## Sarachka

I've been awake for over an hour. General nausea, back ache, heart burn. I'd take the day off sick but I have workmen in today replastering the stairs so I wouldnt get any peace anyway. I might get up and have a bath soon. It's all amber portwood's fault. I was dreaming that I was her life coach when she came out of jail.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

:sick: again today :wacko: Getting rather bored of this. I think I've had 8 weeks of no nausea this pregnancy? Fab for preventing weight gain, not so great for me generally.

Anyhoo, new maid has started today so I'm doing admin at home to train her. She seems quite smiley and happy....hope it lasts!

This evening we have parent-teacher meeting at Ch'ien's school and tomorrow evening at Tarquin's school. Haven't heard when Toine's one is yet. Hate these things but I suppose they have to be done


----------



## TrinityMom

And the first coat on the wardrobe hasn't dried yet so I can't do the next one :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

I am so sick of people pushing breast feeding on me!!!!! There is nothing wrong with me if I don't want to do it. People who don't have twins need to shut their mouths bc they don't understand the demand and men really need to shut their mouths!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll do it if I want and if I don't I won't but if I am this anxious about doing it with 2 babies I think it will turn out to be a disaster if I do it. I fear I'll be depressed and anxious and disappointed in myself bc I am not able to keep up. Ughhhhhh I just want to scream. And dh is mooing at me rt now which is oh so mature!! Lol


----------



## addie25

I'm sure I'll attempt it but I'm just tired of people and their imput!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning you lovely ladies its Monday start of a brand new week, hope its a good week for you all :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

GOODMORNING :wave:

Thanks April- it has begun well with fasting bloods in range and weight up a smige to 49.8kg now so I'm hoping to hit my 50 target again next week :happydance: 

Poor Sarachka and Trin :hugs: Hope you both feel better soon :flower:

Tea, tea, glorious tea, off for a catch up :coffee: Did you all nittynatter lots last night while I had an early night? Sitting around doing nothing all day yesterday afternoon wore me out :haha: Slept 10 hrs again, I am deep sleep woman at the moment!https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Endormi/Dodo-zzzz-27.gif

Addie stick by your guns, do what's best for you! If you told everyone you were going to breastfeed they'd only say 'oh no it will be too much for you with 2 blah blah' so you can't win. Sounds like you have a great plan of action to me, flexible but failproof:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Clare I've only seen one pic of you, an avatar one, but Freya just looks IDENTICAL to you!!! Apart from the hair of course :haha: She's so sweet, and so grown up now :cloud9: :awww:

Trin I hope doggy is ok, or at least doesn't start suffering at all :nope: 

Essie the invitation will be just perfect :thumbup: And yes I like a bit of cheek biting weather- it was like that yesterday on our walk and they had a beagle puppy who was really cute! Complete handful though, I can do babies but I'm not sure I want to go back to puppy days again just yet :haha: 

Random thought about puppies- we'll get another woggie when Holly is about 4 or 5 and Aslan is getting old, that will be a good age for her to enjoy a pup I reckon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tumbleweed here and millions and millions of activities and projects awaiting me in my studio and in my brain so it's off to work we go, hey ho :-= hey ho :-=

Laters gaters when I do my morning bloods and drink my real coffee :devil: !

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

wow it is very empty in here today! yay for weight gain B! what are on your list of activities today?

i have doctors at 12:40 bit of a pain time, as i have to walk back up to the town and back again and then again for the girls at school! but it is a nice day be it cold the birds are chirping and the sun is out :)

James is currently shouting at his giraffe on his jungle gym lol


----------



## mummyApril

hope your sickness eases Trin and Sarah :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> wow it is very empty in here today! yay for weight gain B! what are on your list of activities today?
> 
> i have doctors at 12:40 bit of a pain time, as i have to walk back up to the town and back again and then again for the girls at school! but it is a nice day be it cold the birds are chirping and the sun is out :)
> 
> James is currently shouting at his giraffe on his jungle gym lol

Many things on my list, obviously not all to be finished today, just advanced a bit where I can;

*Painting:*
Wardrobe (hot air balloons)
Drawers

*Sewing:* 
Holly's bedcover
Holly's pillow
A 'book bag' for her new bed
A padded table cloth for her low table (it has a mosaic top and is a bit hard if she falls on it)
A curtain to cover the ugly aircon unit in her room

*Knitting:*
Henry's 3 different blankets I've started!
Henry's shorts, top and booties outfit


So lots and lots!!

Enjoy your walk:hugs: It's bright and cold here today too, lovely.


----------



## emandi

Yes, another gorgeous sunny day, shame I have to stay in-Emily has a bit of cold. I might go for little walk once DH comes home at 7pm.

April, I bought chicken madras yesterday :winkwink:, will have it some time this week.


----------



## mummyApril

wow B busy B you will B :haha: see what i did there? lol 
cant wait to see the finished results!


----------



## mummyApril

aw Emandi big :hugs: for Emily hope she feels better soon! oooh exciting times with the chicken madras! Lets get that baby boy jiggling :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thanks turts but i think she looks more like her dad:haha:https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/4166/memick.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> wow it is very empty in here today! yay for weight gain B! what are on your list of activities today?
> 
> i have doctors at 12:40 bit of a pain time, as i have to walk back up to the town and back again and then again for the girls at school! but it is a nice day be it cold the birds are chirping and the sun is out :)
> 
> James is currently shouting at his giraffe on his jungle gym lol
> 
> Many things on my list, obviously not all to be finished today, just advanced a bit where I can;
> 
> *Painting:*
> Wardrobe (hot air balloons)
> Drawers
> 
> *Sewing:*
> Holly's bedcover
> Holly's pillow
> A 'book bag' for her new bed
> A padded table cloth for her low table (it has a mosaic top and is a bit hard if she falls on it)
> A curtain to cover the ugly aircon unit in her room
> 
> *Knitting:*
> Henry's 3 different blankets I've started!
> Henry's shorts, top and booties outfit
> 
> 
> So lots and lots!!
> 
> Enjoy your walk:hugs: It's bright and cold here today too, lovely.Click to expand...

Bethany :flower:, 24 hour days are far too short for you and your activities :haha:. I admire you really:thumbup:. I'm not very creative :nope:.


----------



## Sarachka

Am still home but going to head in to work in a bit. So long as I do more than half a day it doesn't go down as sick. Actually nothing pregnancy related goes down as sick but I feel bad having the whole day off


----------



## mummyApril

im far from creative! im struggling to start my cross-stitch i dont understand the lingo, but i am googling it later lol (as i want to do it properly)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Am still home but going to head in to work in a bit. So long as I do more than half a day it doesn't go down as sick. Actually nothing pregnancy related goes down as sick but I feel bad having the whole day off

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im far from creative! im struggling to start my cross-stitch i dont understand the lingo, but i am googling it later lol (as i want to do it properly)

It's quite simple. You take 2 threads of the colour on your chart (unless it indicates just one thread) and just do a cross for each box marked with that colour symbol on the chart. Check on the internet though for the correct direction for the cross stitch, it goes from bottom left to top right, then top left to bottom right, and has to stay in the same direction. But you need diagrams, explanations are hard to follow!! 

Do you have a fabric/sewing shop near you where you can ask for a quick demo? That's what I did to begin :thumbup: Or a granny type friend to ask?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm Now I see your man I can see a resemblance there too Clare!! You've befuddled my walnut brain


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im far from creative! im struggling to start my cross-stitch i dont understand the lingo, but i am googling it later lol (as i want to do it properly)
> 
> It's quite simple. You take 2 threads of the colour on your chart (unless it indicates just one thread) and just do a cross for each box marked with that colour symbol on the chart. Check on the internet though for the correct direction for the cross stitch, it goes from bottom left to top right, then top left to bottom right, and has to stay in the same direction. But you need diagrams, explanations are hard to follow!!
> 
> Do you have a fabric/sewing shop near you where you can ask for a quick demo? That's what I did to begin :thumbup: Or a granny type friend to ask?Click to expand...

see that just confused me, i bought a cross-stitch magazine and that told me to start in the middle lol, i think il watch youtube, and if not im going to go and see my nan :) i really want to complete your gift properly and then i can buy more :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hmmm Now I see your man I can see a resemblance there too Clare!! You've befuddled my walnut brain

i love walnuts, but im allergic to them


----------



## mummyApril

not saying that im allergic to you Bethany lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

apart from my dh who works really hard i have noone around:cry:
iv met a few mums but dont have real friends around here and closest family 120miles away.
we moved here to create a better life for when we have a family.

it fustrates me with people moaning about family pestering them.i would love my family here:cry:

i worked full time in a v good job and now on maternity leave.

freya is wonderful but not the easiest of babies to say the least:dohh:

sometimes she screams at me all day:cry:

i just wish i had family around i could pop around or leave freya for hr or 2 so i can get on with housework having shower or just relaxing:cry:

i saw lisssys mum the other week and was so jealous she lives just up the road from her :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I keep checking my bloodsugar thinking it feels really low and thinking oh good I can eat a biscuit to bring it up and it's not low at all. Not high either but not low enough to justify a biscuit. Just wishful thinking on my part :haha:

Thanks emandi, I do like making things, I would have liked living in cave man days I think and inventing new tools and apparatus of life from the forest. They did lots of making in those days when jobs like English teachers didn't exist!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im far from creative! im struggling to start my cross-stitch i dont understand the lingo, but i am googling it later lol (as i want to do it properly)
> 
> It's quite simple. You take 2 threads of the colour on your chart (unless it indicates just one thread) and just do a cross for each box marked with that colour symbol on the chart. Check on the internet though for the correct direction for the cross stitch, it goes from bottom left to top right, then top left to bottom right, and has to stay in the same direction. But you need diagrams, explanations are hard to follow!!
> 
> Do you have a fabric/sewing shop near you where you can ask for a quick demo? That's what I did to begin :thumbup: Or a granny type friend to ask?Click to expand...
> 
> see that just confused me, i bought a cross-stitch magazine and that told me to start in the middle lol, i think il watch youtube, and if not im going to go and see my nan :) i really want to complete your gift properly and then i can buy more :)Click to expand...

Well yes you start in the middle for the entire thing, but I mean for each little square! There isn't a middle for the squares, just the 4 corners! See explanations are just confusing!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> apart from my dh who works really hard i have noone around:cry:
> iv met a few mums but dont have real friends around here and closest family 120miles away.
> we moved here to create a better life for when we have a family.
> 
> it fustrates me with people moaning about family pestering them.i would love my family here:cry:
> 
> i worked full time in a v good job and now on maternity leave.
> 
> freya is wonderful but not the easiest of babies to say the least:dohh:
> 
> sometimes she screams at me all day:cry:
> 
> i just wish i had family around i could pop around or leave freya for hr or 2 so i can get on with housework having shower or just relaxing:cry:
> 
> i saw lisssys mum the other week and was so jealous she lives just up the road from her :(


You can do it Clare! I have no friends or family here, they're all the other side of the Channel and I'm still alive, and I'm a total mongoose! She sounds like she's just a bit of a vociferous baby, and isn't suffering all the time she's crying, so I'd just go about your daily business with her crying a bit?:shrug: Like the showering and housework?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyway I have a Hollymonkifiquetheory that babies like crying. They can't talk or sing, they only have one choice of loud noise and I think they like listening to the crying sounds they make sometimes. Then later they really start listening to their voices and the sounds start becoming more complex. Obviously I mean when they're fed and clean and winded and not in pain etc, but I just assumed Holly was choosing to cry sometimes as something fun to do so who was I to try and stop her? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> not saying that im allergic to you Bethany lol

It's reassuring to know that you won't try to eat my brain then April!!


----------



## Essie

Imagine my shock this morning to open my bedroom door and find the dog outside it :shock: he is not allowed upstairs! One of the cats was sat indignantly outside the door as well, and the other cat was underneath the bed in the spare room, growling. He was eating their food as well!

I'm not sure how to stop him, I hope this isn't going to be a regular thing. Stairgates are no good, we stacked two on top of each other at our old house and he still just climbed over them. There's nowhere we can really shut him so he can't get upstairs. :-k


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Anyway I have a Hollymonkifiquetheory that babies like crying. They can't talk or sing, they only have one choice of loud noise and I think they like listening to the crying sounds they make sometimes. Then later they really start listening to their voices and the sounds start becoming more complex. Obviously I mean when they're fed and clean and winded and not in pain etc, but I just assumed Holly was choosing to cry sometimes as something fun to do so who was I to stop her? :shrug:

thanks b i kinda think that too-obviously not all the time.but most of the times she cries shes does look that distresed and as soon as i pay attention to her she seems fine and not distressed atall.She cries on me alot which is fustrating as theres nothing seems to be wrong:dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im far from creative! im struggling to start my cross-stitch i dont understand the lingo, but i am googling it later lol (as i want to do it properly)
> 
> It's quite simple. You take 2 threads of the colour on your chart (unless it indicates just one thread) and just do a cross for each box marked with that colour symbol on the chart. Check on the internet though for the correct direction for the cross stitch, it goes from bottom left to top right, then top left to bottom right, and has to stay in the same direction. But you need diagrams, explanations are hard to follow!!
> 
> Do you have a fabric/sewing shop near you where you can ask for a quick demo? That's what I did to begin :thumbup: Or a granny type friend to ask?Click to expand...
> 
> see that just confused me, i bought a cross-stitch magazine and that told me to start in the middle lol, i think il watch youtube, and if not im going to go and see my nan :) i really want to complete your gift properly and then i can buy more :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes you start in the middle for the entire thing, but I mean for each little square! There isn't a middle for the squares, just the 4 corners! See explanations are just confusing!!Click to expand...

yes very confusing lol, il youtube :) but thankyou for trying to explain :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> not saying that im allergic to you Bethany lol
> 
> It's reassuring to know that you won't try to eat my brain then April!!Click to expand...

but its sooo creative!:munch:


----------



## mummyApril

im the same, no friends or family where i am, but like you Clare moved for whats best for the children, it can be lonely but thats why i come on here and drone all day lol, even though they dont live 120 miles, it feels like it, theyre 30 miles away and i dont drive and i cant get the train as i wouldnt be able to get back in time for school! But keep going to baby clubs etc just so you can stay sane for that bit longer ;), youll find it getting easier and will start to like your own company too :) :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Anyway I have a Hollymonkifiquetheory that babies like crying. They can't talk or sing, they only have one choice of loud noise and I think they like listening to the crying sounds they make sometimes. Then later they really start listening to their voices and the sounds start becoming more complex. Obviously I mean when they're fed and clean and winded and not in pain etc, but I just assumed Holly was choosing to cry sometimes as something fun to do so who was I to stop her? :shrug:
> 
> thanks b i kinda think that too-obviously not all the time.but most of the times she cries shes does look that distresed and as soon as i pay attention to her she seems fine and not distressed atall.She cries on me alot which is fustrating as theres nothing seems to be wrong:dohh:Click to expand...

Sounds like she's being a cheeky little attention seeking minx! :haha: Have you tried the baby sling/carrier option for doing stuff round the house? Honestly she's still ickle and she'll grow out of it really quickly if she is just having a clingy patch, even just at 4 months ish when she starts grabbing things she'll occupy herself with dangly mobile toys, and will make her own entertainment for longer and longer periods and forget to cry. And when they're sitting to play and crawling they really start keeping themselves busy. But she's just still this side of entertaining herself so wants you to do it all, but it won't last many weeks longer.:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im the same, no friends or family where i am, but like you Clare moved for whats best for the children, it can be lonely but thats why i come on here and drone all day lol, even though they dont live 120 miles, it feels like it, theyre 30 miles away and i dont drive and i cant get the train as i wouldnt be able to get back in time for school! But keep going to baby clubs etc just so you can stay sane for that bit longer ;), youll find it getting easier and will start to like your own company too :) :hugs:

I love my own company, I've turned into a hermit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

A Euro hermit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

A BnB spamming Euro hermit!


----------



## Essie

Morning all,

Sorry you're still having voms Trin, you haven't had it easy this pregnancy :hugs: hope this new maid is better than your last one.

B, well done on your weight gain and bloods. I'll keep my fingers crossed you hit 50kg next week.

Clare, Freya is gorgeous :cloud9: 

Sarah, being Ambers life coach is one job I would not want! 

Addie :hugs: do what's right for you, and ignore all the negative opinions. As Bethany says, happy mummy, happy babies.


----------



## HollyMonkey

The lunch bell is ringing in my tummy :munch:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im the same, no friends or family where i am, but like you Clare moved for whats best for the children, it can be lonely but thats why i come on here and drone all day lol, even though they dont live 120 miles, it feels like it, theyre 30 miles away and i dont drive and i cant get the train as i wouldnt be able to get back in time for school! But keep going to baby clubs etc just so you can stay sane for that bit longer ;), youll find it getting easier and will start to like your own company too :) :hugs:
> 
> I love my own company, I've turned into a hermit!Click to expand...

me too, its when you start arguing with yourself you have to worry lol


----------



## mummyApril

iv got an hour to chillax then im off to the doctors, then back do more housework, go to weigh James, read in the library and pick the girls up from tennis!


----------



## mummyApril

enjoy lunch :)


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im the same, no friends or family where i am, but like you Clare moved for whats best for the children, it can be lonely but thats why i come on here and drone all day lol, even though they dont live 120 miles, it feels like it, theyre 30 miles away and i dont drive and i cant get the train as i wouldnt be able to get back in time for school! But keep going to baby clubs etc just so you can stay sane for that bit longer ;), youll find it getting easier and will start to like your own company too :) :hugs:
> 
> I love my own company, I've turned into a hermit!Click to expand...
> 
> me too, its when you start arguing with yourself you have to worry lolClick to expand...

I like my own company. But I do go out to two baby groups most weeks, because I like the chance to talk to someone else. And I think it's nice for Lyra to see other babies and interact with them. It gets me out the house too, which is necessary if she's having a really screamy week. 

Walking is good Clare, if you have somewhere to just out Freya in the pram and walk. It usually sends Lyra off to sleep, even if she's in a real grump. She will scream for a minute when shes put in the pram but once we are out and going shes quiet.


----------



## mummyApril

this is what we have on everyday apart from Friday down the road, 
Monday: stay and play
Tuesday: Fun music and movement
Wednesday: Messy play
Thursday: bumps and babies becoming buddies

im going to try go to all of them next week!


----------



## Essie

Someone from work is supposed to be phoning me to talk about my statement. But I'm all anxious because I don't know when they're going to phone, and I find it really hard to juggle a phone call and looking after Lyra. She wants constant attention and I can't do that and concentrate on the phone. I wish he would've had a meeting face to face instead, that would've been much easier for me.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> this is what we have on everyday apart from Friday down the road,
> Monday: stay and play
> Tuesday: Fun music and movement
> Wednesday: Messy play
> Thursday: bumps and babies becoming buddies
> 
> im going to try go to all of them next week!

You'll be super busy next week then April! At the moment we do baby music on a Wednesday and tums to tots on a Friday. When I go back to work i think I'll have to investigate what other groups there are, depending on what days I'm working. There's a baby sensory group which is supposed to be really good, but it's £6.50 a week, and I just think it's a bit too expensive.


----------



## mummyApril

that is quite expensive! luckily i dont have to pay for any of those groups! 
hope Lyra sleeps when they call


----------



## mummyApril

must dash x


----------



## addie25

My mom moved from France to America with one sister but her sister stayed in New York and we moved to NJ ( hour and a half away) not far but far enough. My mom found a group of friends that had kids around my age or my brothers age and thy have been friends for 30 years they became her family and ours (sinc sours lived in France) try some baby groups to meet people. Family doesn't mean blood. Funny enough almost all of my moms friends are French from France lol.


----------



## emandi

Oh Clare, I felt the same when I had Emily. I know it can be quite depressing. But it will get better. I agree with other turtles, it's not a bad thing to go to some baby groups. Or maybe you could pop in to your local nursery and see if she could stay for a couple of hours once a week. It will cost you something, but it might be a solution. Nursery where Emily goes to take babies from 3 months. I know Emily is much older, but I still enjoy me time when she goes to nursery. And she loves it there as well.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Could you please pm me your address?


----------



## Sarachka

Lunch time. Had to take some paracetamol for my headache. 

I'm planning on going to lots of groups when munchkina is here. The church 2 minutes away from me do a baby sing time and I think there's a mum's coffee morning etc. 

Then there's my mum's children's centre so I'll be pestering them about once a week bc it's not local to me.

I'll have her in the pushchair round the park a lot too

Walk into town and lunch with my colleagues. 

I'm sooooooo excited!! Watch me become an obese hermit in my track suit now I've made all these plans!!


----------



## Sarachka

Ooooh I seriously cant wait for the summer now. It will be good weather bc if she does start off life being a bit of a whinge bag then at least I'll have good weather to go out in. Or leave her in the pram in the garden ;-)


----------



## Sarachka

I want to press the fast forward button now please!!

My nursery furnature arrives today!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I think today is the first day at work I've really looked pregnant


----------



## cassie04

Helloooooo gorgeous ladies!

just nipping on as i have been naughty and been browsing for dresses for my baby shower this saturday instead of doing my dissertation :blush: so i thought well i might as well pop on here since im skiving! :haha:

Awww clare :hugs: glad the turtles are here for you to talk to! they seem to give you some good advice! i agree too with the play groups! and i just loved the photo of her last night in her new bath :cloud9:

April- check you out gallavanting to all these baby groups! Dirty stop out :haha:

Essie- I think £6.50 is rather dear too! is there not any free ones around where you live? we have a few here sending big hugs to lyra! :hugs:

Emandi when is your DD again? im glad your feeling well :thumbup: im feeling a bit mingen today after last nights lack of sleep! :( but cant complain really! Im so excited for you not long now! eeeeek! is emily excited?!

Sarah- i love love love your spreadsheet! you have OCD like me! i am an organising freak! my diary holds my whooooole life! im going to keep this year's diary as it has all my midwife appointments, scans iv had, etc and put it in my memory box :thumbup:

Hi addie :hi: you twin carrying machine!

how is everyone else?


----------



## cassie04

Im not even kidding i have been naked all day! i just dont want clothes on! im sooooo hot and feeling flushed! but i think its time i covered up noone wants to see this naked hippo walking around the hosue :haha:


----------



## addie25

Post belly picture!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol i was naked alot from 34wks plus mainly cos nothing fit :haha:


----------



## addie25

LOL I hope I don't have to go naked. I don't want to see that!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I wish I'd been naked all day! But I don't want to frighten the staff :haha:

I've brought the boys home to bath and make dinner before I drop them off with my mom and we go to parent-teacher meeting. Ch'ien has cooked the soya burger patties and an onion and Toine did the salad and rolls so all sorted :thumbup:

I am famished but I have such bad heartburn that I really don't want to make it worse. Drinking water makes it worse tho :wacko: Anyone else get that??


----------



## TrinityMom

My FIL created a private group on FB just for the family and as the other SIL's have just had babies it's like a mini bnb discussion all day :haha:


----------



## emandi

cassie04 said:


> Helloooooo gorgeous ladies!
> 
> just nipping on as i have been naughty and been browsing for dresses for my baby shower this saturday instead of doing my dissertation :blush: so i thought well i might as well pop on here since im skiving! :haha:
> 
> Awww clare :hugs: glad the turtles are here for you to talk to! they seem to give you some good advice! i agree too with the play groups! and i just loved the photo of her last night in her new bath :cloud9:
> 
> April- check you out gallavanting to all these baby groups! Dirty stop out :haha:
> 
> Essie- I think £6.50 is rather dear too! is there not any free ones around where you live? we have a few here sending big hugs to lyra! :hugs:
> 
> Emandi when is your DD again? im glad your feeling well :thumbup: im feeling a bit mingen today after last nights lack of sleep! :( but cant complain really! Im so excited for you not long now! eeeeek! is emily excited?!
> 
> Sarah- i love love love your spreadsheet! you have OCD like me! i am an organising freak! my diary holds my whooooole life! im going to keep this year's diary as it has all my midwife appointments, scans iv had, etc and put it in my memory box :thumbup:
> 
> Hi addie :hi: you twin carrying machine!
> 
> how is everyone else?


Cassie, my DD is next Tuesday. What?!? Sounds surreal to say next week :dohh:. Somehow I don't think anything will happen by that time. Unless reflexology works of course. 
I'm so excited, but on the other hand it will be sad to say goodbye to my bump :cry:. Emily is very excited, poor child she doesn't realise what it means for her and how hard it will be. Feeling sorry for her :awww:.
Cassie, can you send picture of your bump? I don't think I will do today, but try tomorrow, ok?


----------



## TrinityMom

&#8206;"Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out." 
James Conant


----------



## emandi

Who will be lucky to snatch the special post?


----------



## babyhopes2010

meeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!

yey!:wohoo:

i dedicate this 70000 post(we need to get out more:haha:) to JAYNIE!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v114/koalabearhugs/smile_hug.gif

sorry your having a poofuckery time.We ALL Nuv you xx.


----------



## emandi

:yipee: go Jaynie go :yipee:


----------



## addie25

BAD KITTY!!!!

We have carpet cleaners over today so I put nikki it the guest room so she doesn't run out of the house as they go in and out. I decide to bring her food and water. I get up there, open the door and she runs out so fast I drop the food and water and chase her down the stairs. Now she is hiding in all the furniture which me moved in to the dining room so they can clean. :dohh: Guys were laughing bc a big pregnant lady was running down the stairs yelling shut the door LOL. And I had to go clean up her food mess upstairs. UGHH hope she chills out a bit.


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Helloooooo gorgeous ladies!
> 
> just nipping on as i have been naughty and been browsing for dresses for my baby shower this saturday instead of doing my dissertation :blush: so i thought well i might as well pop on here since im skiving! :haha:
> 
> Awww clare :hugs: glad the turtles are here for you to talk to! they seem to give you some good advice! i agree too with the play groups! and i just loved the photo of her last night in her new bath :cloud9:
> 
> April- check you out gallavanting to all these baby groups! Dirty stop out :haha:
> 
> Essie- I think £6.50 is rather dear too! is there not any free ones around where you live? we have a few here sending big hugs to lyra! :hugs:
> 
> Emandi when is your DD again? im glad your feeling well :thumbup: im feeling a bit mingen today after last nights lack of sleep! :( but cant complain really! Im so excited for you not long now! eeeeek! is emily excited?!
> 
> Sarah- i love love love your spreadsheet! you have OCD like me! i am an organising freak! my diary holds my whooooole life! im going to keep this year's diary as it has all my midwife appointments, scans iv had, etc and put it in my memory box :thumbup:
> 
> Hi addie :hi: you twin carrying machine!
> 
> how is everyone else?

I've been dress browsing too! But on Dorothy Perkins for me. I may have bought one :blush: I saw it last week and it was reduced but I thought I'd wait a bit longer and it was reduced to £10, plus I get 10% NHS discount so it was a bargain :thumbup:

There are some free groups I think. That is just the baby sensory one, lots of my mummy friends go so it's a shame I can't afford it. But I'm going to check out what other groups there are in the next few weeks.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit has just turned me into a blubbering emotional wreck by sending me a parcel full of Henry gifts :cry: I'll post pics this evening, so many lovely things :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit has just turned me into a blubbering emotional wreck by sending me a parcel full of Henry gifts :cry: I'll post pics this evening, so many lovely things :cloud9:

She is a very naughty one, that kit!! She is tooooo generous! I really hope she's not gone forever!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I know I want her to come back!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie do we have any new bump pics :)

i miss my bump :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't think the French go in for baby groups much, they all go back to work at 3 months and nurseries are big stuff here, but I don't care. Holly has guinea pigs to interact with :haha:And I take her out on lots of adventures so she's alright. She likes helping me sew and paint and stuff anyway :shrug: I'm not really a baby group kind of woman I don't think, more of a sports club one. Baby swimmers is a good compromise for me personally!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'll try and get a bump pic asap


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Kit has just turned me into a blubbering emotional wreck by sending me a parcel full of Henry gifts :cry: I'll post pics this evening, so many lovely things :cloud9:
> 
> She is a very naughty one, that kit!! She is tooooo generous! I really hope she's not gone forever!!!!!Click to expand...

I know it's scandalous! I can't sulk too much because I nuv her, but even so! :sulk:


----------



## Sarachka

Really need to sort the stuff for Henry ASAP b. I'm just lazy right now.


----------



## cassie04

33 weeks bump and bump in dress from this weekend's outing!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1975.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









SAM_1980.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









SAM_1981.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5









SAM_1968.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2337.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## addie25

Just took these. Not the best bc I took them myself but thats the bump :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

y are all my pics sideways!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

beautiful.i love bumpys :) apart from mine mines fat and childless:haha:


----------



## addie25




----------



## addie25

LOL now it is upside down!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

Ohhh Clare and Freya you absolute bundle of cuteness the postman has just came and delivered your gifts! you are literally far to kind for your own good! thank you soooooo much i have sent pic to dave and cant wait to show him when he comes home from work!

Here is a photo for you turtles first picture from clare and the the second picture from the lovely april :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1988.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2322.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie's in Australia!

Lovely bumpoids!!

Cassie you will be able to rival Molly by the time you're due, she had the biggest bump in the world but yours is quite big too!!

Addie will have a big one but by cheating and putting 2 babies in there :haha:


----------



## addie25

Loveee the bump pics you look great and those outfits are adorable!!!!!


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie's in Australia!
> 
> Lovely bumpoids!!
> 
> Cassie you will be able to rival Molly by the time you're due, she had the biggest bump in the world but yours is quite big too!!
> 
> Addie will have a big one but by cheating and putting 2 babies in there :haha:

:haha: yes addie thats cheating! hahaah! im only 5ft 2" so i think i stick out more! my friend is 4 days ahead of me and she is tiny but she is very tall :shrug:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie's in Australia!
> 
> Lovely bumpoids!!
> 
> Cassie you will be able to rival Molly by the time you're due, she had the biggest bump in the world but yours is quite big too!!
> 
> Addie will have a big one but by cheating and putting 2 babies in there :haha:

LOL for now I feel like I am on the small side for twins. The girls measure perfectly which is amazinggggg and I know my belly is bigger than 20 weeks its prob 24 weeks they will measure again tomorrow but I feel like twin moms look bigger than me. I am ok with that as long as the girls are measuring correctly and healthy.


----------



## addie25

Getting all paranoid that I ran down the stairs after Nikki cat. No real cramping but small ones now. :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

Addie your bump is amazing :cloud9:

Dont worry it might just be ligament pain....maybe your stretched your muscles when running after the cat? i get random pains/cramps all the time iv stopped worrying........i think its just a pregnancy thing alot of the time :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Yea. The cat hates when you lock her in a room and I should not have chased her but it was a reaction. I didn't think. I have my doctor tomorrow so I feel relaxed.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Glad u like them x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon ladies, walked everywhere today :smug: Clare, I will be visiting Lincoln at the end of february hopefully how are you fixed for getting to the city centre? I'll be meeting another school friend who will have her newborn girl(hopefully) and her little boy :D x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:thumbup:


x-ginge-x said:


> Afternoon ladies, walked everywhere today :smug: Clare, I will be visiting Lincoln at the end of february hopefully how are you fixed for getting to the city centre? I'll be meeting another school friend who will have her newborn girl(hopefully) and her little boy :D x

yep ill be about im always in Lincoln:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Carpets look great so we will just get new carpet in the babies room and play room since the living room and stairs look new now that it was cleaned. Well living room looks new nikki started to pull on the stair carpet so I wish we would get new carpet but she is only going to do it again, and we plan on moving in a couple years so no point. Next house all hard wood floors with area rugs. No carpet for Nikki cat to destroy!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Excellent will let you know a date and time if thats ok? we can make a day of it :D x 

:happydance: I get to meet a turtle :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Poor Hollinka had to go to bed at 6pm, overtired :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have champagne cravings now


----------



## Sarachka

My head is still killing me. Paracetamol did nothing. 

Going to do groceries later. Bethany would be proud. A part from a few staple carbs it will be all fresh veg, meat and fish. Very GD friendly, oui?


----------



## emandi

cassie04 said:


> 33 weeks bump and bump in dress from this weekend's outing!

Cassie, that is one beautiful bump! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Addie :flower:, lovely cute twin bump :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm soooo going to miss mine :cry:.


----------



## TrinityMom

Back from parents evening :shock: Grade 6 is SOOOOO important. The report from this year goes with high school applications and the teacher was saying apply to at least 3 high schools because it's so hard to get in! Scary!

Came home and DH made the bestest ever veggie burgers: soya patty, patha, slice of processed cheese and an egg :munch::cloud9:
I'm in food heaven!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Lunch time. Had to take some paracetamol for my headache.
> 
> I'm planning on going to lots of groups when munchkina is here. The church 2 minutes away from me do a baby sing time and I think there's a mum's coffee morning etc.
> 
> Then there's my mum's children's centre so I'll be pestering them about once a week bc it's not local to me.
> 
> I'll have her in the pushchair round the park a lot too
> 
> Walk into town and lunch with my colleagues.
> 
> I'm sooooooo excited!! Watch me become an obese hermit in my track suit now I've made all these plans!!

youre going to LOVE it!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Ooooh I seriously cant wait for the summer now. It will be good weather bc if she does start off life being a bit of a whinge bag then at least I'll have good weather to go out in. Or leave her in the pram in the garden ;-)

i cant wait either, James will be sitting up in his paddling pool :)


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't think the French go in for baby groups much, they all go back to work at 3 months and nurseries are big stuff here, but I don't care. Holly has guinea pigs to interact with :haha:And I take her out on lots of adventures so she's alright. She likes helping me sew and paint and stuff anyway :shrug: I'm not really a baby group kind of woman I don't think, more of a sports club one. Baby swimmers is a good compromise for me personally!!


I actually found all baby groups really arduous. I was always the youngest (with Ch'ien - 24), vegetarian, hippy, breastfeeding, "alternate", non-christian, non-mercedes-driving mom...awkward

I was talking to a paed and he said that babies play near each other rather than with each other until about 18mo, and from what I've observed with baby groups with all 3 boys this seems to be true. So the baby groups are great for moms to socialise and have an outing. Really nice if you click with the people and make friends


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Helloooooo gorgeous ladies!
> 
> just nipping on as i have been naughty and been browsing for dresses for my baby shower this saturday instead of doing my dissertation :blush: so i thought well i might as well pop on here since im skiving! :haha:
> 
> Awww clare :hugs: glad the turtles are here for you to talk to! they seem to give you some good advice! i agree too with the play groups! and i just loved the photo of her last night in her new bath :cloud9:
> 
> April- check you out gallavanting to all these baby groups! Dirty stop out :haha:
> 
> Essie- I think £6.50 is rather dear too! is there not any free ones around where you live? we have a few here sending big hugs to lyra! :hugs:
> 
> Emandi when is your DD again? im glad your feeling well :thumbup: im feeling a bit mingen today after last nights lack of sleep! :( but cant complain really! Im so excited for you not long now! eeeeek! is emily excited?!
> 
> Sarah- i love love love your spreadsheet! you have OCD like me! i am an organising freak! my diary holds my whooooole life! im going to keep this year's diary as it has all my midwife appointments, scans iv had, etc and put it in my memory box :thumbup:
> 
> Hi addie :hi: you twin carrying machine!
> 
> how is everyone else?

you deserve the break!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Im not even kidding i have been naked all day! i just dont want clothes on! im sooooo hot and feeling flushed! but i think its time i covered up noone wants to see this naked hippo walking around the hosue :haha:

now you know why most of my bumpp pics were in my underwear! haha


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I wish I'd been naked all day! But I don't want to frighten the staff :haha:
> 
> I've brought the boys home to bath and make dinner before I drop them off with my mom and we go to parent-teacher meeting. Ch'ien has cooked the soya burger patties and an onion and Toine did the salad and rolls so all sorted :thumbup:
> 
> I am famished but I have such bad heartburn that I really don't want to make it worse. Drinking water makes it worse tho :wacko: Anyone else get that??

they sound amazing!!!! of course your boys will make you proud tonight :)


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie's in Australia!
> 
> Lovely bumpoids!!
> 
> Cassie you will be able to rival Molly by the time you're due, she had the biggest bump in the world but yours is quite big too!!
> 
> Addie will have a big one but by cheating and putting 2 babies in there :haha:
> 
> :haha: yes addie thats cheating! hahaah! im only 5ft 2" so i think i stick out more! my friend is 4 days ahead of me and she is tiny but she is very tall :shrug:Click to expand...

Height twins as well as almost girl bump twins :friends: I'm 5 ft 2"


----------



## TrinityMom

Loving all the bumpoids and gorgeous turtle gifts :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Holy shit it is wonderful to be in my bed!! 

Headache still raging :-(


----------



## TrinityMom

I have to go paint the cupboard...I don't feel like it...after 9pm...bloody hot....my back is KILLING me...

BUT if I don't my clothes have to stay in the cot in the sunroom for another day....

dilemmas!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I don't think the French go in for baby groups much, they all go back to work at 3 months and nurseries are big stuff here, but I don't care. Holly has guinea pigs to interact with :haha:And I take her out on lots of adventures so she's alright. She likes helping me sew and paint and stuff anyway :shrug: I'm not really a baby group kind of woman I don't think, more of a sports club one. Baby swimmers is a good compromise for me personally!!
> 
> 
> I actually found all baby groups really arduous. I was always the youngest (with Ch'ien - 24), vegetarian, hippy, breastfeeding, "alternate", non-christian, non-mercedes-driving mom...awkward
> 
> I was talking to a paed and he said that babies play near each other rather than with each other until about 18mo, and from what I've observed with baby groups with all 3 boys this seems to be true. So the baby groups are great for moms to socialise and have an outing. Really nice if you click with the people and make friendsClick to expand...

im actually REALLY shy, i was going to go more for me and James to bond, you know with messy time etc, i didnt really think about socialising lol, but of course i wouldnt be rude!


----------



## mummyApril

loving the beautiful bumps!!


----------



## mummyApril

i am shattered! this has been the busiest day dince having James, i have walked about 8 miles! picked Angel up from after school activity (Fayes tennis was cancelled) went to costa for tea and croissants, then the opticians asda shopping, home to clean cook and sort baby out! sitting down now is amazing! my back is killing i cant wait until i can have a hot bath and read my book!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've made a cute padded table cloth for Holly's mosaic table and am halfway through a scallop edged book bag for her bed :happydance:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I don't think the French go in for baby groups much, they all go back to work at 3 months and nurseries are big stuff here, but I don't care. Holly has guinea pigs to interact with :haha:And I take her out on lots of adventures so she's alright. She likes helping me sew and paint and stuff anyway :shrug: I'm not really a baby group kind of woman I don't think, more of a sports club one. Baby swimmers is a good compromise for me personally!!
> 
> 
> I actually found all baby groups really arduous. I was always the youngest (with Ch'ien - 24), vegetarian, hippy, breastfeeding, "alternate", non-christian, non-mercedes-driving mom...awkward
> 
> I was talking to a paed and he said that babies play near each other rather than with each other until about 18mo, and from what I've observed with baby groups with all 3 boys this seems to be true. So the baby groups are great for moms to socialise and have an outing. Really nice if you click with the people and make friendsClick to expand...
> 
> im actually REALLY shy, i was going to go more for me and James to bond, you know with messy time etc, i didnt really think about socialising lol, but of course i wouldnt be rude!Click to expand...

I'm painfully shy, and always have been. I really want Lyra to be more sociable than I am, which is why I thought it'd be good for us to make some friends, that way there's people she could play with once she's at that stage. I haven't made friends that much with the other mums (but that's probably my own fault) but hopefully we will all keep going to the group til the babies are old enough to play together.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love that feeling April, of a good day done!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Moses basket :) xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and Rose still do pretty much parallel play and they're 2! They will sometimes swap toys, and will go on the see saw together, and that's about as interactive as it gets between them if left to their own devices!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beaut Ginge :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

evening turts! i thought i'd pop in for a quick hello! :wave: i've been silently stalking over the weekend, but it's back to work for me today.

i hope everyone has enjoyed their Mondays! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

...ahem... Hi :wave: 

I've been pulling a kmteehoo but I still miss interacting with you all. Will youse have me back? :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Of course Molly!! You are the proprietor after all :) x


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Ginge. :hugs: Love your Moses basket. :thumbup: I read you having a hard time and want you to know, all of us LTTTC turts have felt angry and ready to give up at some point. You are not alone in that and please, don't give up on you just yet. I have every faith that you will be a mum some day. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am hoping this month is my month!! I am showing new symptoms one of them being gagging at certain foods! Driving me insane!


----------



## Mollykins

Glad you're sickly Ginge :haha: When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I love that feeling April, of a good day done!

actually i am past knackered! im used to a nap haha


----------



## x-ginge-x

When the tests arrive, hopefully in 1 or 2 days....fingers crossed!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

so sorry for the neglect, I have been consumed with the work meeting today!!!

I requested 21 hours, reduced from the 36 that I currently do, they have rejected this but offered me 18 hours in a job share role rather than a reduced workload 

I am soooooooooooooo relieved ! it will be less money but I think we can do it 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> so sorry for the neglect, I have been consumed with the work meeting today!!!
> 
> I requested 21 hours, reduced from the 36 that I currently do, they have rejected this but offered me 18 hours in a job share role rather than a reduced workload
> 
> I am soooooooooooooo relieved ! it will be less money but I think we can do it
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: yay, glad you got a good outcome, even though it wasn't quite what you wanted. How many days will you be doing?


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats Crunchie. Glad you are pleased over it. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly and Newbie yay hello! weve missed you!


----------



## TrinityMom

Great news Crunchster :thumbup: Love it when things work out, even if it doesn't look like it did in our heads

Big hugs Molly and Shan :hugs: Missed you guys!

Cupboard painted, had a bath, off to bed. after 11 is far too late for this early morning rising, late getting home turtle!

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

April and Trin :hugs: I hope to be making a more regular appearance on thw thread but please don't be mad at me if I can't... We have 2months til Alaska and SO much to do.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> so sorry for the neglect, I have been consumed with the work meeting today!!!
> 
> I requested 21 hours, reduced from the 36 that I currently do, they have rejected this but offered me 18 hours in a job share role rather than a reduced workload
> 
> I am soooooooooooooo relieved ! it will be less money but I think we can do it
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: yay, glad you got a good outcome, even though it wasn't quite what you wanted. How many days will you be doing?Click to expand...


I will be doing Monday/Tuesday and Wed morning, I have so many questions but they popped into my head after my boss left :dohh:


----------



## Essie

:wave: Molly and Newbie.


----------



## Crunchie

Night trin a ling ! 

Do you have a house in Alaska Molly ? or do you need to view some properties ?

how did the phonecall go Essie ? I was thinking about you being nervous... I have woke up during the night for the last week dreading this meeting :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Excellent will let you know a date and time if thats ok? we can make a day of it :D x
> 
> :happydance: I get to meet a turtle :happydance:

ermm u do know im noy actually a turtle:shrug::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Newbieeeeeeeeeeeeeee ! ! I have not manged to get on for ages when you have been here ! 

also forgot to say ....some boootiful bumps today ladies.... I feel all proud !


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Night trin a ling !
> 
> Do you have a house in Alaska Molly ? or do you need to view some properties ?
> 
> how did the phonecall go Essie ? I was thinking about you being nervous... I have woke up during the night for the last week dreading this meeting :hugs:

He didn't call :dohh: I bet as soon as I get in the car to go out tomorrow he rings.


----------



## Essie

Today is half a year since the first turtle baby was hatched! 26 weeks ago Miss Cara was born!


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Night trin a ling !
> 
> Do you have a house in Alaska Molly ? or do you need to view some properties ?
> 
> how did the phonecall go Essie ? I was thinking about you being nervous... I have woke up during the night for the last week dreading this meeting :hugs:
> 
> He didn't call :dohh: I bet as soon as I get in the car to go out tomorrow he rings.Click to expand...

how annoying !!! I know what its like to just want to get something done :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

as long as you dont leave us for good! ;) how have you been and our little Leo?


----------



## mummyApril

yay Crunchalunch! so glad you got something you wanted with work :)


----------



## mummyApril

essie that is insane! awwww that makes me a little emosh!


----------



## mummyApril

im getting in the bath in a mojo and then a major early night with me book :)


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Ess! :wave:

Crunchie- we have an apartment up there. :)

Oh yes, gorge bumps! CASSIE! I looked up a bump pic of mine from 33 weeks... can't tell if you are bigger or not? BETHANY I did not ha e the biggest bump in the world! :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

no Molly had the biggest :holly: lol


----------



## Crunchie

Uk Ladies- I can not find gripe water anywehere in the shops ???? whats going on ? anyone else use it ?

on another note I have Ashtons & Parsons teething powder, its selling for £20 on ebay :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

Asda have some, i can get you some tomorrow (if they have any) and send it to you? x


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Asda have some, i can get you some tomorrow (if they have any) and send it to you? x

Oh bless you lovely ! I do my online shop with Asda so hopefully I can get it that way ..... I used to get it everywhere ??? how odd


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Uk Ladies- I can not find gripe water anywehere in the shops ???? whats going on ? anyone else use it ?
> 
> on another note I have Ashtons & Parsons teething powder, its selling for £20 on ebay :wacko:

Ashton and parsons is like gold dust, can't believe it's selling for £20 :shock:

I havent specifically looked for gripe water but I'm sure I've seen it in boots?


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> no Molly had the biggest :holly: lol

:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Uk Ladies- I can not find gripe water anywehere in the shops ???? whats going on ? anyone else use it ?
> 
> on another note I have Ashtons & Parsons teething powder, its selling for £20 on ebay :wacko:

tell me about it!:dohh: the have holted production for some reason.it took me 2wkd of goin in every shop to find it-then i brought loads.if ur struggling ill post some to u on weds x


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Uk Ladies- I can not find gripe water anywehere in the shops ???? whats going on ? anyone else use it ?
> 
> on another note I have Ashtons & Parsons teething powder, its selling for £20 on ebay :wacko:
> 
> Ashton and parsons is like gold dust, can't believe it's selling for £20 :shock:
> 
> I havent specifically looked for gripe water but I'm sure I've seen it in boots?Click to expand...

I walk to the shops most days and most shops do not have it at the mo !, 
I found a little chemist with it....they had about 20 bottles 2 weeks ago and I went on Sunday and they were like, we had a rush on and sold them all ???!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Uk Ladies- I can not find gripe water anywehere in the shops ???? whats going on ? anyone else use it ?
> 
> on another note I have Ashtons & Parsons teething powder, its selling for £20 on ebay :wacko:
> 
> tell me about it!:dohh: the have holted production for some reason.it took me 2wkd of goin in every shop to find it-then i brought loads.if ur struggling ill post some to u on weds xClick to expand...

glad it was not just me ! I thought I was going mad, 
cheers hun - will try my asda shop and another little chemist near to me tomorrow... I will be bulk buying lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Asda have some, i can get you some tomorrow (if they have any) and send it to you? x
> 
> Oh bless you lovely ! I do my online shop with Asda so hopefully I can get it that way ..... I used to get it everywhere ??? how oddClick to expand...

everyones had babies! lol


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: ladies :hugs:

First day was good albeit tiring, adam came here last nigh after insisting that I let him take me to work as I don't know where I am going and that... I reluctantly said yes as I am going to have to train one day! But he did and he came back last night to bunk in the spare bed and when he got in my friends boyf was waiting outside and he went mad because the lad had friends with him and he clearly thought I had had lads round :growlmad: Anyway we had a bit of a row last night and then I had a crap sleep and today was ok. Bit boring, I just did loads of filing but the best thing was getting paid for it :wohoo:...

THEN when I got home Adam had tidied for the first time EVER and bought me presents and lead a paperchase round the house and I was sad that it couldn't change anything and that he probably couldn't win because he probably won't have any money now and I hate that about him too. I feel so sorry for him, is that normal?

I am quite sad about it all tonight so I am not gonna bore you anymore than I already have. 

I love you all and I missed you today, hope you and your hatchlings are more than well and enjoying life :thumbup:... 

Over and out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've finished 2 things that were on my list today! :wohoo: (the making list, I don't include general housework and bubba care on my lists)

Book bag and table cover :wohoo:

I'll post pics tomorrow of them in situ :thumbup: 

Off to bed now turtlings, cool news Crunchio about your new hours :thumbup:

Hello Molly :wave: Goodnight Molly :wave:

Nuv you all :kiss:

Hope the first day was great Jaynie! :thumbup: Are you coming to Paris by the way?!

Goooodddddd Niiiiiighhhhhtttt xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

Sleepy time for me. Night night all, hope everyone sleeps well x


----------



## HollyMonkey

ha ha simultaneous posting Jaynie! Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

April- Leo is doing wonderfully. Still not sleeping more than 2-2.5 hours at a time but hey, he found his toes last week! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Night night monkeypants 

night essie, hope you get a nice 10 hours unbroken sleep xxx

Glad you had a good first day Jaynie x hugs xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Oh you girls are soo funny. :holly:


----------



## addie25

Jaynie is normal to feel sorry for him. Doesn't mean you need him to bring you down with him tho.


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: ladies :hugs:
> 
> First day was good albeit tiring, adam came here last nigh after insisting that I let him take me to work as I don't know where I am going and that... I reluctantly said yes as I am going to have to train one day! But he did and he came back last night to bunk in the spare bed and when he got in my friends boyf was waiting outside and he went mad because the lad had friends with him and he clearly thought I had had lads round :growlmad: Anyway we had a bit of a row last night and then I had a crap sleep and today was ok. Bit boring, I just did loads of filing but the best thing was getting paid for it :wohoo:...
> 
> THEN when I got home Adam had tidied for the first time EVER and bought me presents and lead a paperchase round the house and I was sad that it couldn't change anything and that he probably couldn't win because he probably won't have any money now and I hate that about him too. I feel so sorry for him, is that normal?
> 
> I am quite sad about it all tonight so I am not gonna bore you anymore than I already have.
> 
> I love you all and I missed you today, hope you and your hatchlings are more than well and enjoying life :thumbup:...
> 
> Over and out.

Jaynie! yay i was thinking about you today! so glad it went well!
it is normal to feel sorry for them, i feel sorry for Jay at the moment he is trying so bloody hard, but then hes had so many chances i dont know if this is just another ploy to lead me back to him for it to go back to normal iukwim?

things will look up for you lovey promise :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Glad your first day was good jay. What presents did he get you? You NEVER bore me!! I saw an advert today for those rizzle kicks you mentioned. Very cool, so this is what you young guns are listening to is it?

I'm in bed and it's heaven.


----------



## firstbaby25

babyhopes2010 said:


> meeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yey!:wohoo:
> 
> i dedicate this 70000 post(we need to get out more:haha:) to JAYNIE!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v114/koalabearhugs/smile_hug.gif
> 
> sorry your having a poofuckery time.We ALL Nuv you xx.

:cry: 

You guys say you get :sad2: at posts and I think you are speaking figuritively (I don't care if that's not how you spell it, today). I actually just BAWLED! 

Thanks Clare that's lovely! I think I can share it with you? Wish that Freya has a good month... YEAR? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April- Leo is doing wonderfully. Still not sleeping more than 2-2.5 hours at a time but hey, he found his toes last week! :haha:

he must of been talking to James! he loves nomming his toes too!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh I looooooove this little girl so much!!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9c31a5d9.jpg

Sisters 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/17a44ce8.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

wow theres loads of us on and i have to get in the bath! i can barely walk silly body! bid you good night my loves xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Right I felt bad and had nothing better to do being a single pringle. 

Love the bumpage - Addie and Cassie. Addie I reckon you should expect some growing pains but you are cute with all the worrying you do, I think in real life we are alike, just you had some sort of nurturing father :haha:. Cass - good work on walking round naked all day, I wish I could comfortably do that. 

Trin a lin I LOVED your quote today... Hope the school thing went well. 

Molls - will we still see you on here when you move to Alaska? :shrug: how is your DD?

April - hope you sleep with an early night and a busy day...

Luna :hi: emandi :hi: (can't believe it's like a week for you now), B :hi: want to see pics that you promised, Essie :hugs: :hi:

BIG :hug: everyone.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Oh I looooooove this little girl so much!!!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9c31a5d9.jpg
> 
> Sisters
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/17a44ce8.jpg

i love that photo! and she is sooo cute, i want to stroke her little nose :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Glad your first day was good jay. What presents did he get you? You NEVER bore me!! I saw an advert today for those rizzle kicks you mentioned. Very cool, so this is what you young guns are listening to is it?
> 
> I'm in bed and it's heaven.

Yeah it's very uplifting! Though I suppose so is Glee, just dead happy music. I dunno if everyone is listening to them but I like them. 

He got me a book a dvd and some clothes but designed the trail an the cleaning was the best gift of all and I have just noticed that he has done all the ironing.


----------



## addie25

ONE OF THE GIRLS KICKS ME EVERY TIME I EAT!!!!!! :cloud9: I hope that means she is happy and enjoying the food :thumbup: It is still a very light kick. Prob in the next couple weeks it will become more consistant. I have a doctors apt tomorrow. I am curious to see what role my OBGYN is going to play since the high risk doctor does the detailed ultrasounds of babies. We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## firstbaby25

That is such a cool photo. :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Alice nuvs her nose being tickled.


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I always get movement towards the end of the meal too. I figure what we've eaten has crossed the placenta and given them energy?


----------



## addie25

Very true!! :thumbup::thumbup: My belly also gets hard after I eat. I am guessing that is normal.


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, glad you've had a good first day. I will (of course!) Still come on in AK but I'm scared a bit as I'll now be 9 hours from UK and 10 from FR and SA. :(


----------



## firstbaby25

So at 6pm it will be 9am :shock:

I'm sure we'll manage it. Absence making our hearts grow fonder an all. And you are/were so excited, so let's not be scared. Xx


----------



## mummyApril

well random thing about pregnancy, your teeth can MOVE! for weeks now iv noticed that one of my back teeth just isnt sitting as normal and is lower than the others, (i noticed it more because when i had bad anxiety i thought all my teeth were falling out!) anyway i reckon its the 'teeth move during pregnancy thing' will be making an app at dentist and get him to compare xrays! but man its annoying! weird huh?


----------



## mummyApril

im meant to be in bed reading but i thought that was far more interesting! night all x


----------



## Mollykins

I'm still excited :) I just feel like I am missing out on so much already... meh, we will make it work. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

That is odd. Pregnancy can cause some funny symptoms!!


----------



## addie25

I think the girls room is getting painted Friday!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! Once I get the clear that it is getting done Friday I will call the carpet store and have them come install it next week!!!! Then I can order my day bed and get the play room done!!!!!! I am so excited to get things all finished. I will take pictures once room is painted and then again when we get furniture in!!!!


----------



## Essie

Lyra has been up almost once an hour :sleep: I think she's getting ill Again. She has a low grade temperature, and yesterday she was really sleepy. I know her immune system is immature but she seems to get every bug going round :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

I have a new experiment this morning- doing my cycling after breakfast! Since LO wakes up so late these days it's a calm moment for me- so just pigged out on extra muesli and natural yoghurt and wholemeal marmite toast :munch: I will pretend I'm cycling to work! The lunchtime cycle is annoying because I often have to stop and start to do stuff like take a stubborn pen lid off a felt tip for Holly or something, up and down 2 flights of stairs each time! So worth a try in the morning slot I reckon :thumbup:

Happy Tuesdays all! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

A few things before I cycle:

1 Stop feeling sorry for Adam Jaynie! That's your mother-child instinct with him! He was a disrespectful toad and as an adult should know better than to do shitty things :sulk: (I've woken up hard as nails me!) Accept all gifts from him though :haha:

2 Cassie you must have a great heating system in your house to walk around naked, it's brass monkeys here! :cold:

3 I have a guinea squash!!:happydance:

4 Henry woke me up at 6am and is still wriggling an hour later :awww: I LOVE IT!

5 Alice is very cute and I have similar pyjama bottoms to you Sarachka. My mum got them for me and they're dead warm :thumbup:

6 I have my bitch obgyn appointment this afternoon and no one to look after Holly- bet she grumbles at me when I arrive with little giggly chops by my side :shrug:

7 Laters Gaters, off to cycle now :bike: xxxxx

Oh and of course I hope Lyra is better soon- it's a bad season for bugs and bobos :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Faaaaaaaaar too little sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!!! Had a cup of coffee but I'm sure I need like 6 more :wacko:

Work DH is driving me mad with his relationship/ existential/ what is the point crap. I don't have the patience or the energy for it today!!!

And it seems ALL the male staff here waited to get to work before making LARGE SMELLY deposits in the loo which led to a bout of awful gagging and retching on my part :sick: man poo and ms don't mix!!!!

Whew! Moaning over I think :winkwink: My cupboard that I stayed up painting looks fab. I am so happy with it. Still need new handles for the drawer but I am in love with the colour. Will paint my bed once the floor is in and painted so I can move our mattress to the floor for 3 days because it seems to take 20 hours between coats to dry and at the moment there is no floor space to put the mattress


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Excellent will let you know a date and time if thats ok? we can make a day of it :D x
> 
> :happydance: I get to meet a turtle :happydance:
> 
> ermm u do know im noy actually a turtle:shrug::haha:Click to expand...

I'm sure I've told you this story, but when my BIL was bringing my future SIL out from Belgium to visit us, we kept saying he's bringing Cecile on the plane. When they arrived at the airport, Ch'ien greeted her but was quite offish and seemed pissed off all the way home. Eventually he came to me and said "you said he was bringing the seal. Where is it?" :haha: He was so disappointed that Cecile was not a seal. I had visions of BIL traveling on trains in Belgium and getting on the plane juggling suitcases and holding a seal's flipper :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Uk Ladies- I can not find gripe water anywehere in the shops ???? whats going on ? anyone else use it ?
> 
> on another note I have Ashtons & Parsons teething powder, its selling for £20 on ebay :wacko:

OMG! The box of 20 powders? I should go into exporting them - they cost around R30 here - less than 3 pounds


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Uk Ladies- I can not find gripe water anywehere in the shops ???? whats going on ? anyone else use it ?
> 
> on another note I have Ashtons & Parsons teething powder, its selling for £20 on ebay :wacko:
> 
> OMG! The box of 20 powders? I should go into exporting them - they cost around R30 here - less than 3 poundsClick to expand...

Morning chicks 

Hope everyone is ok, Early start for Henry today 

Hugs for lyra x 

Trin - I think you could make a fortune ... People are going everywhere to find them, one chemist told me people used to buy them to cut cocaine with as it's the perfect consistency :growlmad:

Have a great day all ! Hope that mean headache is gone Sarah


----------



## addie25

Morning. 3am here. Around 11 I woke up choking my throat on fire full of liquid. Dh said it was sever acid reflux and after 10 min of coughing and burning I threw up it got better. ( odd bc i threw up flem is that normal and my throat is still a bit flemmy) Now 3am woke up severe back pain( happens every night) and I have a temp of 99 when normally my temp is 97 :shrug: I'm shaking ( but think I'm just cold) night times suck I don't know what to do about my back or my acid reflux situation. Feeling very down about it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well the upshot is that there's no harm in cycling in the morning so long as I don't increase my measly rations :growlmad: Went into the red, oops. It was nice to eat a proper breakfast for once though and not stupid 30g of bread and a plain yoghurt! Oh well, most people are a bit insulin resistant in the morning so not a surprise really, back to lunchtime cycling and the felt tipped pen lids I guess :shrug: Too hungry in the morning to cycle unless I can up rations and I clearly can't! :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Addie I've no idea what to suggest! My friend had that, it didn't go away the whole pregnancy. Bet you wanted to hear that! Maybe diet can control it? Diet can control lots of things :shrug: Like small meals little and often and not too starchy/greasy? :shrug: I'm guessing though, may just be one of those pregnancy things. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I need some time off work!! I dont really want to take any leave though as I only have 10 days left and want to use it to start mat leave early. 

I look completely SKANK today. My complexion is dull and dry and my hair is gross. I need to get some energy to look after myself a bit better


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I need some time off work!! I dont really want to take any leave though as I only have 10 days left and want to use it to start mat leave early.
> 
> I look completely SKANK today. My complexion is dull and dry and my hair is gross. I need to get some energy to look after myself a bit better

I think you look beautiful :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to post pics later of 

° the stuff Kit sent

° Holly's book bag and table cover

° the 3 blankets I'm working on so we can see how they grow each week, like pot pics :haha:

° a swimming pool pot, hopefully, if the pool is re-open!

(Those degree symbols are my version of bullet points since I don't know how to do bullet points)


----------



## TrinityMom

B, I'm impressed you can do the degree thingies - I don't have such a key. But for bullet points click the 8th button at the top (looks like 3 squares next to 3 lines) :thumbup: Can't wait for pics :happydance:

Addie, I get awful reflux and heartburn too. Not a lot you can do about it if it's physical in nature - ie where babies are lying. Like if Tori is very high, I get it no matter what. BUT you can take Zantac or Histak and they do minimise th acid a bit so when you reflux it's not as bad. Nat phos tissue salts also help. Also, like B said, smaller meals more frequently. For me, water on an empty stomach s bad so I try combine it with a meal (which of course means you feel fuller and end up losing weight like I did this week :wacko: not that I mind!) And eliminate trigger foods like fizzy drinks, fatty food, cheeses and anything else you notice triggers it for you

MUST HAVE BREAKFAST NOW!!!!! (or lunch seeing as it's 11:30)

Had a walk-in patient....surprise erectile dysfunction always takes me a bit off guard :haha:


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies. I can't wait for my doctors apt. I hope I'm not sick besides the slacks reflux and hopefully they can help with my back.


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies,

An unsettled night for Lyra. I said to DH yesterday I thought she might be coming down with something because she was very quiet and quite sleepy. In the night do woke every hour, crying and unsettled. We managed to have a few hours sleep after DH left for work this morning and she's just had some shredded wheat and a bit of my toast. She seems brighter this morning but still a bit of a temp, and quite sniffly. Poor poppet :awww:

We are going over to my mums today. I want to try and get my invitations finished today as well. It's quite a time consuming process sticking on all the letters and ribbon, and not one to attempt unless I've got someone with me to watch Lyra. 

The dog was upstairs again this morning :growlmad: one of the cats was downstairs and he proceeded to chase him into the airing cupboard :growlmad: doggy is in the bad books today.


----------



## HollyMonkey

First bullet point
 Second bullet point
 Third bullet point

:smug:

Thanks Trin:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good Luck Essie with the invites! These things always take way longer than you think they will :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Urgh I'm currently lying in bed about to have a nap! At half 5 this morning I woke to an alarm going off, wasn't sure where I found it to be coming from my elderly neighbours house, he has cancer and is 90 this year, so I went outside to listen and knocked no answer alarm still going, I called the police who took forever! So I called ambulance aswell! They shouted etc still nothing I start to get teary! Then police got hold of his daughter and thankfully he was already in hospital (thannkfully as in he was not inside unable to get help). He got take to hosp yesterday after having a stroke! he's daughter came to turn off the alarm and told me what had happened, poor man :( after everyone had left I just cried! Mostly cos at one point I was so scared and relief! He's such a kind man, anyway nap time sorry to bore you x


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry Lyra had a crappy night Ess. Hopefully she has a more settled day. And yes, things like the invite always take at least twice as long as one expects


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Urgh I'm currently lying in bed about to have a nap! At half 5 this morning I woke to an alarm going off, wasn't sure where I found it to be coming from my elderly neighbours house, he has cancer and is 90 this year, so I went outside to listen and knocked no answer alarm still going, I called the police who took forever! So I called ambulance aswell! They shouted etc still nothing I start to get teary! Then police got hold of his daughter and thankfully he was already in hospital (thannkfully as in he was not inside unable to get help). He got take to hosp yesterday after having a stroke! he's daughter came to turn off the alarm and told me what had happened, poor man :( after everyone had left I just cried! Mostly cos at one point I was so scared and relief! He's such a kind man, anyway nap time sorry to bore you x

Shame! What a way to be woken up :wacko:

What did the dr say about your lump?


----------



## Sarachka

I'd got insatiable hunger today. Feeeeed me. 

April what an early morning for you. At least he's in hospital and being looked after. 

Tonight I am going to attempt some cooking. I so rarely cook anymore it will be nice for OH if I do. Maybe some soup or something ...


----------



## HollyMonkey

w


Sarachka said:


> I'd got insatiable hunger today. Feeeeed me.
> 
> April what an early morning for you. At least he's in hospital and being looked after.
> 
> Tonight I am going to attempt some cooking. I so rarely cook anymore it will be nice for OH if I do. Maybe some soup or something ...

Me too, _*starving*_! Days like this I find my diet really hard and just have to busy myself with something until the next food possibility! Just now I soooo wanted to eat something, just some tinned fish or _anything_ while my lunch cooks but my blood is still at 106 from my yoghurt and clementine mid morning snack so I can't yet:nope: It's the cold weather I think- makes me want great wedges of farmhouse bread and tomato soup :cry::cry::cry: I'm cooking lentils and turkey with spinach and mushrooms and cream in the hope that will fill me up a bit [-o&lt; Hungry hungry hungry


----------



## addie25

Give Lyra a hug from me :hugs:

So my throat is killing me but I think it's from the acid reflux and the severe coughing fit I had last night. My head really hurts and my back feels like someone took a bat to it. I so hope I'm not sick and really hope they can suggest something for my back today.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Picture show!!! First the wonderful blue things Kit sent me....
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 6


----------



## x-ginge-x

Those are lovely!!! Very generous from dear Kit! x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Then...

Holly modelling her book bag and close up of book bag in action...

....Holly showing you her new padded safety table cloth, and a close up, and the table without the cloth. The table is one of my creations- it wasn't really intended for a kids room hence the hard mosaic top I did for it!! When Holly's older and less prone to toppling over and whacking her head on things she can have the cloth off it!!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6









008.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4









006.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6









004.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

And the blankets in progress...

Summer

Mid season

Winter/ close up of winter (a new stitch I've just learnt to make wriggly stripes:happydance:)
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 1









011.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 1









014.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

Rather impressive creations there B :thumbup:

I am determined to have my cheesecake today! :munch: I only had a roll for lunch and no breakfast (and a can of real coke - such a craving)

I phoned the credit card company to make a payment arrangement because I can't afford the payments (bills from when Tarq was in hospital and when the electricity was cut off before you think I'm a crazy spender). This is apparently quite a common thing to do. But THIS credit card works differently - apparently you pay what you can for 2 months, go horribly into arrears, get handed over to debt collection and THEN you can make a payment arrangement. That's just crazy! I said to the woman on the phone that I want it noted that I have tried to make a plan to honour the debt and they won't let me :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

B you are so talented!! I love the table. And those outfits are just adorable!!

Trin Make sure you take the name down of the lady you spoke to so you have that if you need it later on.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Uk Ladies- I can not find gripe water anywehere in the shops ???? whats going on ? anyone else use it ?
> 
> on another note I have Ashtons & Parsons teething powder, its selling for £20 on ebay :wacko:
> 
> OMG! The box of 20 powders? I should go into exporting them - they cost around R30 here - less than 3 poundsClick to expand...
> 
> Morning chicks
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, Early start for Henry today
> 
> Hugs for lyra x
> 
> Trin - I think you could make a fortune ... People are going everywhere to find them, one chemist told me people used to buy them to cut cocaine with as it's the perfect consistency :growlmad:
> 
> Have a great day all ! Hope that mean headache is gone SarahClick to expand...

i couldnt find ANY gripe water! sold out in asda im sorry x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Well the upshot is that there's no harm in cycling in the morning so long as I don't increase my measly rations :growlmad: Went into the red, oops. It was nice to eat a proper breakfast for once though and not stupid 30g of bread and a plain yoghurt! Oh well, most people are a bit insulin resistant in the morning so not a surprise really, back to lunchtime cycling and the felt tipped pen lids I guess :shrug: Too hungry in the morning to cycle unless I can up rations and I clearly can't! :cry:

oh B im sorry! BUT 15 weeks and youll be able to eat to your hearts content! i will send you ANYTHING you cant have and cant get over there to you ready for you to scoff :)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Morning. 3am here. Around 11 I woke up choking my throat on fire full of liquid. Dh said it was sever acid reflux and after 10 min of coughing and burning I threw up it got better. ( odd bc i threw up flem is that normal and my throat is still a bit flemmy) Now 3am woke up severe back pain( happens every night) and I have a temp of 99 when normally my temp is 97 :shrug: I'm shaking ( but think I'm just cold) night times suck I don't know what to do about my back or my acid reflux situation. Feeling very down about it.

try not to eat too near bedtime (i got it worse when i did) mints helped me i hope it eases


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> An unsettled night for Lyra. I said to DH yesterday I thought she might be coming down with something because she was very quiet and quite sleepy. In the night do woke every hour, crying and unsettled. We managed to have a few hours sleep after DH left for work this morning and she's just had some shredded wheat and a bit of my toast. She seems brighter this morning but still a bit of a temp, and quite sniffly. Poor poppet :awww:
> 
> We are going over to my mums today. I want to try and get my invitations finished today as well. It's quite a time consuming process sticking on all the letters and ribbon, and not one to attempt unless I've got someone with me to watch Lyra.
> 
> The dog was upstairs again this morning :growlmad: one of the cats was downstairs and he proceeded to chase him into the airing cupboard :growlmad: doggy is in the bad books today.

aw poor lyra hope shes better soon little love!
i think your dog and cats are playing hide and seek in the dark!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> First bullet point
> Second bullet point
> Third bullet point
> 
> :smug:
> 
> Thanks Trin:haha:

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Urgh I'm currently lying in bed about to have a nap! At half 5 this morning I woke to an alarm going off, wasn't sure where I found it to be coming from my elderly neighbours house, he has cancer and is 90 this year, so I went outside to listen and knocked no answer alarm still going, I called the police who took forever! So I called ambulance aswell! They shouted etc still nothing I start to get teary! Then police got hold of his daughter and thankfully he was already in hospital (thannkfully as in he was not inside unable to get help). He got take to hosp yesterday after having a stroke! he's daughter came to turn off the alarm and told me what had happened, poor man :( after everyone had left I just cried! Mostly cos at one point I was so scared and relief! He's such a kind man, anyway nap time sorry to bore you x
> 
> Shame! What a way to be woken up :wacko:
> 
> What did the dr say about your lump?Click to expand...

it was a blocked duct :blush: never had one before but its from shaving etc nice!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I'd got insatiable hunger today. Feeeeed me.
> 
> April what an early morning for you. At least he's in hospital and being looked after.
> 
> Tonight I am going to attempt some cooking. I so rarely cook anymore it will be nice for OH if I do. Maybe some soup or something ...

it was, but i have contact numbers for his children now, which is good, and James slept for 2 hours! so i had a lovely nap :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Picture show!!! First the wonderful blue things Kit sent me....

too cute!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Then...
> 
> Holly modelling her book bag and close up of book bag in action...
> 
> ....Holly showing you her new padded safety table cloth, and a close up, and the table without the cloth. The table is one of my creations- it wasn't really intended for a kids room hence the hard mosaic top I did for it!! When Holly's older and less prone to toppling over and whacking her head on things she can have the cloth off it!!

i want want want her room! could you make an adult version? haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> And the blankets in progress...
> 
> Summer
> 
> Mid season
> 
> Winter/ close up of winter (a new stitch I've just learnt to make wriggly stripes:happydance:)

theyre brilliant i wonder how on earth you get them zigzaggy! such talent


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Rather impressive creations there B :thumbup:
> 
> I am determined to have my cheesecake today! :munch: I only had a roll for lunch and no breakfast (and a can of real coke - such a craving)
> 
> I phoned the credit card company to make a payment arrangement because I can't afford the payments (bills from when Tarq was in hospital and when the electricity was cut off before you think I'm a crazy spender). This is apparently quite a common thing to do. But THIS credit card works differently - apparently you pay what you can for 2 months, go horribly into arrears, get handed over to debt collection and THEN you can make a payment arrangement. That's just crazy! I said to the woman on the phone that I want it noted that I have tried to make a plan to honour the debt and they won't let me :growlmad:

i had this with James do you remember? i didnt even realise it contained caffeine :dohh: but i was drinking loads! 

i hate credit cards i hope you get it sorted


----------



## emandi

:coffee:


----------



## addie25

I gained 11 pounds in a month :shrug: so I've gained 20 so far and that's normal bc I need to gain 40-50 for twins and I am more than halfway there for twins so numbers pan out even tho it sounds excessive.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Applying for jobs like crazy! I will be employed before i'm 22 I will!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Moses basket all clean now :D smells lovely, needs a 74x28 mattress for snug fit ebay £4...perfect!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

On train home from obgyn, all looks good :thumbup: Weight no change as we know from pre-preggo but she said that's fine and perfectly normal on diet and with sport. BP very low she said that it's normal and better low than high. So all in all she was having a non bitchy day! Cool. Cervix and all that are fine too


----------



## Essie

B, loving all the photos. Glad all went well with the obgyn and bonus she was having a non bitchy day :thumbup: do you have any more scans? I had so many I can't think what the "normal" amount is :shrug:

Trin, that's poofucks about the credit cards. Good you asked for them to note that you had tried to make a payment plan. Seems a stupid system that they won't let you pre-empt it and make a payment plan before you go into arrears. 

April, :hugs: what a horrible thing to wake up to in the night. That's good you've now got his children's phone numbers. Hope he will be okay.


----------



## Essie

I had to go into work in the end to meet the man who was supposed to phone me yesterday. I left lyra with my mum (first time) and apparently she cried the whole time I was away. My mum said she was inconsolable. Bad timing that I had to leave her when she was under the weather, but my only other option would've been to take her into the meeting with me and I didn't want to take her into the hospital when she's already not very well.


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I gained 11 pounds in a month :shrug: so I've gained 20 so far and that's normal bc I need to gain 40-50 for twins and I am more than halfway there for twins so numbers pan out even tho it sounds excessive.

wow, u look great addie! i never would have guessed that. you're all bump :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> B, loving all the photos. Glad all went well with the obgyn and bonus she was having a non bitchy day :thumbup: do you have any more scans? I had so many I can't think what the "normal" amount is :shrug:


My next routine scan is March 9th, and then I'll probably have a load of cluster scans like I did last time and when he hits the 4kg (8lb 8oz)point they'll induce me, they don't take any risks with GD babies and don't like anything over 4kg in France!:wacko: With Holly I escaped that coz she was dinky but given what a strapping lad Henry seems to be already...:argh: I might mention to the doc that at least a kilo of his weight is his man tackle though, so no need to induce me:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I gained 11 pounds in a month :shrug: so I've gained 20 so far and that's normal bc I need to gain 40-50 for twins and I am more than halfway there for twins so numbers pan out even tho it sounds excessive.
> 
> wow, u look great addie! i never would have guessed that. you're all bump :DClick to expand...

I just had to convert pounds to kilos to know what Addie's weight gain was and it's true, in the pics there's not 9kgs extra weight so it must be the worry part of her brain that has grown in density :haha:


----------



## addie25

Great news!!!! Babies sounded great anddddd got a call and that beauty mark is just fine, nothing wrong with it!!! I will still remove it after babies are born tho. So relieved!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Well the upshot is that there's no harm in cycling in the morning so long as I don't increase my measly rations :growlmad: Went into the red, oops. It was nice to eat a proper breakfast for once though and not stupid 30g of bread and a plain yoghurt! Oh well, most people are a bit insulin resistant in the morning so not a surprise really, back to lunchtime cycling and the felt tipped pen lids I guess :shrug: Too hungry in the morning to cycle unless I can up rations and I clearly can't! :cry:
> 
> oh B im sorry! BUT 15 weeks and youll be able to eat to your hearts content! i will send you ANYTHING you cant have and cant get over there to you ready for you to scoff :)Click to expand...

I like this post! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

This one doctor in the practice is very nice but very sarcastic.

I tod him my back was in a lot of pain and I feel like someone beat me with a bat that is how much it hurt. I asked what I could do to try and reduce the pain and he goes "dont get pregnant and then their wont be any back pain" :shrug: Well a bit late for that, I am pregnant and I am in pain so HELP ME!!!!

He went on to say belly support during the day may help the pain at night so I will try that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Even my fasting bloods have been in the 90's all day today  Hoping it's a one off bad day, I get odd days like that. I get low days too, last week I had 2 days where they were in the 60's all day  No rhyme nor reason to it! Swimming tonight though, my body has soooooo missed swimming!! Soooo hungry but bloods at 99 so just ate a carb free whole tin of smoked herrings and half a tin of salmon paté. Begging for heartburn here! Going to have moussaka for dinner before swimming *


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I gained 11 pounds in a month :shrug: so I've gained 20 so far and that's normal bc I need to gain 40-50 for twins and I am more than halfway there for twins so numbers pan out even tho it sounds excessive.
> 
> wow, u look great addie! i never would have guessed that. you're all bump :DClick to expand...
> 
> I just had to convert pounds to kilos to know what Addie's weight gain was and it's true, in the pics there's not 9kgs extra weight so it must be the worry part of her brain that has grown in density :haha:Click to expand...

LOL I think you are correct. I asked him where it looks like I put on 11 pounds in one month. I said I have not been eating more than usual so how did I gain 11 pounds in one month. He said 2nd trimester you feel better so u eat more without realizing it. :shrug: I will try and eat healthier. DH said he will make me a very healthy meal for dinner and I just had rice and veggies for lunch which I have a lot. I mean come on, I have 2 babies in there, the liquid alone must be sooo heavy so I don't think I did anything excessive!! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Great news!!!! Babies sounded great anddddd got a call and that beauty mark is just fine, nothing wrong with it!!! I will still remove it after babies are born tho. So relieved!!

Excellent news addie!:hugs: Sorry the doc wasn't more helpful about your back though! Mind you I guess he's got a point- like my GD- don't get pregnant is defo the answer to that! And don't get pregnant with twins is undoubtedly one way of avoiding backache!


----------



## addie25

B you should have a huge dinner party after you deliver and have all the food there that you love and just eat and eat and eat!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

I am going to make the prediction that Henry AND Addie's twins will be here before Elina! I am gearing myself up for going late and induction. If it doesn't happen then great but I think it will


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I meant to say - heartburn often makes my back hurt. I think the acid radiates around the nerves of my back and makes it hurt. It's often my first warning sign I'm about to be in agony.


----------



## HollyMonkey

*The Pool is Open!!*

https://allhousedesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Bright-Ideas-For-Design-With-Small-Inground-Swimming-Pool-02.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I am going to make the prediction that Henry AND Addie's twins will be here before Elina! I am gearing myself up for going late and induction. If it doesn't happen then great but I think it will

Ah there's just no knowing with these things!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B you should have a huge dinner party after you deliver and have all the food there that you love and just eat and eat and eat!!!!

That's what I did for a year or so after Holly's birth :haha: 

To be honest this time after the birth I'm obviously going to indulge the odd fancy but I'm going to try really hard to maintain GD diet principles- I've learnt so much about the badness of lots of foods that it would be a shame to throw all that away. And the diet is actually quite yummy, it's just the frugal quantities that I can't be dealing with! It's a great lesson in healthy eating and Holly is eating brilliantly because of it too, so for the moment I'm keen to continue it as a general diet :shrug: Will defo have a choccy biccie or 10 after the birth though!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie I meant to say - heartburn often makes my back hurt. I think the acid radiates around the nerves of my back and makes it hurt. It's often my first warning sign I'm about to be in agony.

 I have some heartburn now again so I hopeeeee it's not going to result in pain!!!!

Oh my no I hope the girls dont get here first bc I am a month behind you. Hopefully we make it till 38 weeks :thumbup: Unless u want to be 2 weeks over due then the girls can come first :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B you should have a huge dinner party after you deliver and have all the food there that you love and just eat and eat and eat!!!!
> 
> That's what I did for a year or so after Holly's birth :haha:
> 
> To be honest this time after the birth I'm obviously going to indulge the odd fancy but I'm going to try really hard to maintain GD diet principles- I've learnt so much about the badness of lots of foods that it would be a shame to throw all that away. And the diet is actually quite yummy, it's just the frugal quantities that I can't be dealing with! It's a great lesson in healthy eating and Holly is eating brilliantly because of it too, so for the moment I'm keen to continue it as a general diet :shrug: Will defo have a choccy biccie or 10 after the birth though!Click to expand...

Such a positive attitude you have!!!! Now me on the other hand, I am afraid to eat 2 much now since my doctor said 11 pounds was 2 much. I really don't feel like I eat 2 much so maybe it is what I am eating :shrug: I had cereal for breakfast, just had rice and veggies. My belly is growing again and I want toast with peanut butter but Im nervous to eat it just yet since I just ate and my doc called me a fatty lol.


----------



## addie25

I need more food!!!!!!! If my stomach is growling I am not going to not eat obviously the babies need more food!!!!! I think my weight gain is just fine. I put on 20 pounds in 20 weeks I am having 2 babies and a pound a week is considered normal. Just because half of it came in one month doesnt mean anything the girls had a huge growth spurt this month its only normal I gain more now than in the early pregnancy. He even said most people pack on the weight in the 2nd trimester. It is just confusing bc he says I should gain 35-40 pounds and the high risk doctor says I should gain 40-50 with twins. I think I am doing a great job thank you very much and I will eat when I want to eat and just try and eat healthier so excuse me but I am going to make myself toast with peanut butter to snack on:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B you should have a huge dinner party after you deliver and have all the food there that you love and just eat and eat and eat!!!!
> 
> That's what I did for a year or so after Holly's birth :haha:
> 
> To be honest this time after the birth I'm obviously going to indulge the odd fancy but I'm going to try really hard to maintain GD diet principles- I've learnt so much about the badness of lots of foods that it would be a shame to throw all that away. And the diet is actually quite yummy, it's just the frugal quantities that I can't be dealing with! It's a great lesson in healthy eating and Holly is eating brilliantly because of it too, so for the moment I'm keen to continue it as a general diet :shrug: Will defo have a choccy biccie or 10 after the birth though!Click to expand...
> 
> Such a positive attitude you have!!!! Now me on the other hand, I am afraid to eat 2 much now since my doctor said 11 pounds was 2 much. I really don't feel like I eat 2 much so maybe it is what I am eating :shrug: I had cereal for breakfast, just had rice and veggies. My belly is growing again and I want toast with peanut butter but Im nervous to eat it just yet since I just ate and my doc called me a fatty lol.Click to expand...

Well you have the problem that you're not meant to move around too much so you're probably burning up fewer calories than you're consuming, even if you're not consuming a huge amount, since you have to rest alot :shrug: I wouldn't worry about it so long as you're eating healthily and not fatty and sugary :thumbup: Maybe have a fruit and plain natural yoghurt rather than toast and peanut butter- that way you get heaps of calcium and vitamins and low fat, whereas toast and peanut butter is high sugar and carb without much valuable nutrition? God knows I'd want the peanut butter and toast, but I know the fruit and yoghurt is the far healthier option!! Plus with natural yoghurt it helps combat all tummy problems, including heartburn:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I need more food!!!!!!! If my stomach is growling I am not going to not eat obviously the babies need more food!!!!! I think my weight gain is just fine. I put on 20 pounds in 20 weeks I am having 2 babies and a pound a week is considered normal. Just because half of it came in one month doesnt mean anything the girls had a huge growth spurt this month its only normal I gain more now than in the early pregnancy. He even said most people pack on the weight in the 2nd trimester. It is just confusing bc he says I should gain 35-40 pounds and the high risk doctor says I should gain 40-50 with twins. I think I am doing a great job thank you very much and I will eat when I want to eat and just try and eat healthier so excuse me but I am going to make myself toast with peanut butter to snack on:thumbup:

haha you won't like my last post then!:haha: Our tummies growling aren't a sign that the babies are hungry- many specialists have reassured me that my own hunger is just tough luck for me but baby won't go hungry! Maybe you need to eat more fibre and protein? Fibre slows down digestion so you feel fuller for longer and protein helps break down carbs so you assimilate them better. The best way for me to combat hunger is with an ultra balanced meal, otherwise I'm ravenous afterwards! And a homemade veggie soup for starters always helps me to feel full up.


----------



## Sarachka

I need some ideas for what to cook for dinner tonight. I promised OH I'll cook. I've cooked like 3 times this pregnancy!!!


----------



## addie25

LOL I know they are not hungry when my belly growls. I just like to pretend they are asking mommy for some food :thumbup: I need a more balanced diet. DH is going to help by making dinners more well balanced and healthy and during the day I will have to work on it.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I :brat: :brat: :brat: my peesticks! They haven't come! They better come tomorrow! I need to know to see doc about possible progesterone! Can't wait until 23rd too far away! Don't want to risk it!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> B, loving all the photos. Glad all went well with the obgyn and bonus she was having a non bitchy day :thumbup: do you have any more scans? I had so many I can't think what the "normal" amount is :shrug:
> 
> Trin, that's poofucks about the credit cards. Good you asked for them to note that you had tried to make a payment plan. Seems a stupid system that they won't let you pre-empt it and make a payment plan before you go into arrears.
> 
> April, :hugs: what a horrible thing to wake up to in the night. That's good you've now got his children's phone numbers. Hope he will be okay.

me too! the girls are making him a get well soon card :)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I had to go into work in the end to meet the man who was supposed to phone me yesterday. I left lyra with my mum (first time) and apparently she cried the whole time I was away. My mum said she was inconsolable. Bad timing that I had to leave her when she was under the weather, but my only other option would've been to take her into the meeting with me and I didn't want to take her into the hospital when she's already not very well.

aw she missed her mummy they miss you more when their ill, lots of mummy cuddles, really hope shes better soon x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> B, loving all the photos. Glad all went well with the obgyn and bonus she was having a non bitchy day :thumbup: do you have any more scans? I had so many I can't think what the "normal" amount is :shrug:
> 
> 
> My next routine scan is March 9th, and then I'll probably have a load of cluster scans like I did last time and when he hits the 4kg (8lb 8oz)point they'll induce me, they don't take any risks with GD babies and don't like anything over 4kg in France!:wacko: With Holly I escaped that coz she was dinky but given what a strapping lad Henry seems to be already...:argh: I might mention to the doc that at least a kilo of his weight is his man tackle though, so no need to induce me:haha:Click to expand...

if hes anything like James....i reckon the 6oz was his winky!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I am going to make the prediction that Henry AND Addie's twins will be here before Elina! I am gearing myself up for going late and induction. If it doesn't happen then great but I think it will

i dont know i have good vibes about spot on timing for you!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *The Pool is Open!!*
> 
> https://allhousedesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Bright-Ideas-For-Design-With-Small-Inground-Swimming-Pool-02.jpg

i need to go in this pool right now, with all you turts and a cocktail mmm


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I need some ideas for what to cook for dinner tonight. I promised OH I'll cook. I've cooked like 3 times this pregnancy!!!

i made omelette today


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *The Pool is Open!!*
> 
> https://allhousedesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Bright-Ideas-For-Design-With-Small-Inground-Swimming-Pool-02.jpg
> 
> i need to go in this pool right now, with all you turts and a cocktail mmmClick to expand...

That would be lovely :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

i am soooo tired, that nap didnt do anything to me :/ my eyes are shutting!


----------



## mummyApril

i took some rescue remedy earlier today and it gave me the urge to clean my windows :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Quiet in here tonight..what does everyone have planned for tomorrow? We are supposed to have baby music but I'm going to see how lyra is in the morning. If she's up every hour again tonight there no way I'm getting up and out of the house before 9. God help me when I go back to work :shock:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka/Cassie, get your bum down to asda for the baby event, the huggies newborn packs r 3 quid ya get a hat pack of nappies and a pack of wipes, and inside are vouchers which you can get £2 off another newborn pack meaning you only pay £1....then just keep rinsing and repeating till your think you have enough!!!

:D


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Sarachka/Cassie, get your bum down to asda for the baby event, the huggies newborn packs r 3 quid ya get a hat pack of nappies and a pack of wipes, and inside are vouchers which you can get £2 off another newborn pack meaning you only pay £1....then just keep rinsing and repeating till your think you have enough!!!
> 
> :D


Ooooooh thanks!! I do need more hats. What's this on your status about moving to Germany?!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> . What's this on your status about moving to Germany?!

I was going to ask this too.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Its one of those chain letter thingies for women :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg swimming is so good! I'd almost forgotten just how good! Soon lose form when you stop for a month though, bet my muscles ache in the morning. Getting the train home so as not to overdo things first session back, but missed one and have to wait agggges for the next one now :dohh:

I won't even start on the list of yummy things you could cook for dinner Sarachka, it will make me feel hungry again and I'm feeling ok after my moussaka tonight! Though I guess you've had dinner by now.

It will be late by the time I get home and I have all the animals to feed etc so will bid you all goodly night in advance :kiss: Plus tomorrow I plan to get up very early to hit some projects before LO wakes up. A big long day of making and doing :happydance:

Sleep tight all XxxxX :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I want to go swimming B!! I might look into if the pools do a women only session some time and what their weekend schedule is like.


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany - the blue Jasper Conran blanket that kit sent matches the pink one she gave me. It makes me all warm and fuzzy to think that Elina and Henry have matching things, given by auntie kit / cousin cara x


----------



## mummyApril

heres the dilemma, my sister took a pt (blue dye) this morning, looked at it in first 2 mins etc nothing came up, her bf came home at 2 30 and he saw nothing on the test, yet when my sister came home from work she saw a definite line, surely it would of come up before? is it most likely evap/false? shes going to get another one for the morning, basically she missed a pill around the time they dtd which was around new year so it should show up now right?


----------



## emandi

here we are at 39 weeks

and my very "symmetrical" bump :flower:
 



Attached Files:







17012012449.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6









17012012441.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

precious bump soon to be bouncing baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous Bump Emandi.


----------



## Essie

April I am not a peestick expert, but aren't the blue dye tests notorious for dodgy lines, especially if it's a long way outside the testing time limit? I'd say a pink dye test/digi would be her best bet.


----------



## emandi

Thank you April and Essie :flower:.
April I think she needs to test again, I had similar situation with tescos pt. 
How does she feel about pregnancy?


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> April I am not a peestick expert, but aren't the blue dye tests notorious for dodgy lines, especially if it's a long way outside the testing time limit? I'd say a pink dye test/digi would be her best bet.

she bought a digital! so will find out tomoro x


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Thank you April and Essie :flower:.
> April I think she needs to test again, I had similar situation with tescos pt.
> How does she feel about pregnancy?

hmmm thats the thing shes unsure about it all, she doesnt think she can afford it etc shell let me know in the morning after shes taken her test :) (i said id adopt it if she was lol)


----------



## mummyApril

im watching flight of the navigator! best childhood film of mine i love it! so funny and earth girls are easy another film is on tonight too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:yipee: Fasting bloods back to 84! They've been creeping up into the 90's and 95 is the max before medication and ideally they should be below 90. Thankyou swimming! :wohoo: Omg, got to get my pool dug in my garden asap!

Anyway, morning all, off to celebrate with tea and a stingy serving of toast and yoghurt :munch:

Market day today, trout is on my menu :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Haven't caught up yet but see a lovely Emandi bump on this page :cloud9: 

And is this your sister we're talking about April? Exciting! My sister was dead depressed by her last positive hpt but doesn't regret it now! 

Well breakfast is finished- takes me about one second to eat my 2 mouthfuls of rations. I often feel selfish about feeling hungry on this diet and it makes me realise how much we Westerners of modern times are not accustomed to hunger and modest food intake. Countries the world over there are pregnant women starving, and there's the historical perspective too, of wartime when rations were far tighter than a GD diet for heaven's sake! I like such thoughts, they correct my perspective on my actually enormously priviledged position. What's a speck of monkey hunger in this vast suffering world I ask myself when it feels difficult to be hungry each day :shrug: It's my 9 month Ramadam!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I knew I'd feel wonderful this morning after swimming and its liquid caress:cloud9: All my bones and ligaments have been gently eased back into their rightful places, and I've been lightly stretched and toned and massaged all over simply by moving my body in water for an hour :cloud9: It must be the equivalent of a hundred bottles of rescue remedy all marketed at great expense!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Jaynie are you coming or nay today? I need to know for food and making up a bed and securing a babysitter...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aren't they just gorgeous the Jasper Conran blankets Sarachka? I'm going to finish the homemade one I've begun as a spare is always useful with voms and suchlike but when I saw that I was like omg it's soooo soft and lovely!!!!! Yes we can have blanket twins :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy Wednesday turtles :flower:

I have decided to stay in my own little non-negative bubble today. Yesterday my day started and ended with other people moaning about their (mostly self-made and avoidable/ ignorable) problems and I'm just not getting into it today

You must must look at this site https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2012/1/17/porn-for-pregnant-ladies.html

Here's a taster:
https://www.pregnantchicken.com/storage/Mark_Wahlberg_pregnant.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1326804042878

And for Luna and I:
https://www.pregnantchicken.com/storage/hugh_jackman_pregnant.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1326804027629

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Trin!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like the grass green/mint green paint one! And the constipation one!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Done a green stripe on the midseason blanket in bed, going to get up now and do some sewing while sausage is still asleep. Back later at :coffee: break time no doubt

:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Haven't caught up yet but see a lovely Emandi bump on this page :cloud9:
> 
> And is this your sister we're talking about April? Exciting! My sister was dead depressed by her last positive hpt but doesn't regret it now!
> 
> Well breakfast is finished- takes me about one second to eat my 2 mouthfuls of rations. I often feel selfish about feeling hungry on this diet and it makes me realise how much we Westerners of modern times are not accustomed to hunger and modest food intake. Countries the world over there are pregnant women starving, and there's the historical perspective too, of wartime when rations were far tighter than a GD diet for heaven's sake! I like such thoughts, they correct my perspective on my actually enormously priviledged position. What's a speck of monkey hunger in this vast suffering world I ask myself when it feels difficult to be hungry each day :shrug: It's my 9 month Ramadam!

yes but my older sister she hasnt got any children yet, i hope she does keep it :(


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> i took some rescue remedy earlier today and it gave me the urge to clean my windows :shrug:

Wish it would do that to me. My house would be a WHOLE lot cleaner :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> here we are at 39 weeks
> 
> and my very "symmetrical" bump :flower:

:haha: Love it! Tori is like that and also back on the right


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I like the grass green/mint green paint one! And the constipation one!

I thought so...thought you wouldn't like the GD one so much :haha:


----------



## emandi

Thanks Trin :flower:, he still can't decide which side he likes more ... :shrug:
Reflexology tomorrow :happydance:!

Trin, hope your day will be better than yesterday and people will spare you listening to their problems for once:flower::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Thanks Trin :flower:, he still can't decide which side he likes more ... :shrug:
> Reflexology tomorrow :happydance:!
> 
> Trin, hope your day will be better than yesterday and people will spare you listening to their problems for once:flower::hugs:

Thanks :hugs: I really don't mind listening to their problems if they are actual problems, but most of imagined or of their own making or have a really simple solution - it's the enjoyment and moaning about stuff that gets to me

Tori has been very comfy on the right for a while but I suspect it has a lot to do with the anterior placenta - makes crossing over a bit difficult


----------



## TrinityMom

Think I'm going to order an organic salad wrap with sesame thai dressing from the cafe at work :thumbup: Managed grapes for breakfast without vomming but now I'm starved


----------



## mummyApril

Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha

He is such a joker :haha:, love his personality! 
I hope all boys with name James (first or middle) are like that :cloud9:.

About weaning, sorry I don't have any advice, maybe it's a boy thing because my Emily same as your girls wasn't messy.


----------



## emandi

Btw ]it's Cara's half birthday today[/ :yipee:

Happy half birthday sweet Cara! :kiss:

... and ...


Happy 2 months lovely Freya! :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning Ladies hoping my sticks arrive today!!! I have my FMU waiting :lol:


----------



## emandi

Good luck my dear, thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha
> 
> He is such a joker :haha:, love his personality!
> I hope all boys with name James (first or middle) are like that :cloud9:.
> 
> About weaning, sorry I don't have any advice, maybe it's a boy thing because my Emily same as your girls wasn't messy.Click to expand...

Lyra is messy! But we've always had lots of bib washing since she's such a sicky baby. Yesterday's shredded wheat was all over the place, even in her nappy :wacko: DH foster mum gave us some bibs that have sleeves and they seem to limit the mess, but I'm not sure there's much you can do about it. Hope someone else has some wisdom on this for you.


----------



## Essie

Good luck ginge, fingers crossed this is your month.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha

April, as a mom to 3 boys, I would say learn to embrace the mess now! Boys are messy. That's it. Messy with food, with their things, with play. When they are a bit older, their personality comes through and some may be neat freaks, but they really are the exception


----------



## Essie

Trin, love the Pregnancy porn :haha: hope you have a more relaxed day, and enjoy your lunch. Sounds yummy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Trin :flower:, he still can't decide which side he likes more ... :shrug:
> Reflexology tomorrow :happydance:!
> 
> Trin, hope your day will be better than yesterday and people will spare you listening to their problems for once:flower::hugs:
> 
> Thanks :hugs: I really don't mind listening to their problems if they are actual problems, but most of imagined or of their own making or have a really simple solution - it's the enjoyment and moaning about stuff that gets to me
> 
> Tori has been very comfy on the right for a while but I suspect it has a lot to do with the anterior placenta - makes crossing over a bit difficultClick to expand...

When I was working (as an English teacher to adults) alot of my work involved simply conversation and I was always astonished at how much people liked to complain- about work, family, neighbours,etc etc. And of course one lady who I taught for a long time and we became good friends and who always talked about really interesting stuff like glass factories in Strasbourg she'd visited and taught me about Alsace cooking...well turns out that in the past her husband commited suicide and left her with her daughter...but not a moan or a grumble from her ever! Then the rich young banker with 2.4 kids and a big house in excellent health would invariably moan all the time about something or other :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all 

Trin that post you just put made me laugh out loud ..... Embrace the mess 

Poor April! Don't worry James will love the x5 mop as much as you do xxxx


----------



## Essie

Sarah, I've heard there's a really good place to take babies swimming near Peterborough, any idea where?


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck ginge xxx addie will be on as soon as she gets a whiff of someone poas x


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha
> 
> April, as a mom to 3 boys, I would say learn to embrace the mess now! Boys are messy. That's it. Messy with food, with their things, with play. When they are a bit older, their personality comes through and some may be neat freaks, but they really are the exceptionClick to expand...

DH finds Holly really messy compared to how his boys were. I say blame the mother:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha
> 
> He is such a joker :haha:, love his personality!
> I hope all boys with name James (first or middle) are like that :cloud9:.
> 
> About weaning, sorry I don't have any advice, maybe it's a boy thing because my Emily same as your girls wasn't messy.Click to expand...

ah im sure he will be :) and having the name James is always a plus ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh's sons are freakily neat and tidy. I hope Henry gives dh some mess to embrace!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I like the grass green/mint green paint one! And the constipation one!
> 
> I thought so...thought you wouldn't like the GD one so much :haha:Click to expand...

Yes he could have been upset about the bad results of the test and offered cheesy squares off his abs for me instead :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I like the grass green/mint green paint one! And the constipation one!
> 
> I thought so...thought you wouldn't like the GD one so much :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he could have been upset about the bad results of the test and offered cheesy squares off his abs for me instead :shrug:Click to expand...

We'll re-caption it just for you ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Btw ]it's Cara's half birthday today[/ :yipee:
> 
> Happy half birthday sweet Cara! :kiss:
> 
> ... and ...
> 
> 
> Happy 2 months lovely Freya! :kiss:

I was thinking yesterday that Cara is nearly the age Holly was when I started ttc #2- she was 7 months old. It goes so quickly! And I took the plunge to post on BnB! I remember someone asking me how old my DD was and, after checking what the abbreviation was, the answer was 7 months!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i took some rescue remedy earlier today and it gave me the urge to clean my windows :shrug:
> 
> Wish it would do that to me. My house would be a WHOLE lot cleaner :haha:Click to expand...

Is it in liquid form? Maybe you could use it to clean windows? 

I do actually need to buy some new window cleaner- that's 7yrs the last bottle lasted- we bought it when we moved into the old house! I don't think I clean my windows and mirrors enough:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Btw ]it's Cara's half birthday today[/ :yipee:
> 
> Happy half birthday sweet Cara! :kiss:
> 
> ... and ...
> 
> 
> Happy 2 months lovely Freya! :kiss:
> 
> I was thinking yesterday that Cara is nearly the age Holly was when I started ttc #2- she was 7 months old. It goes so quickly! And I took the plunge to post on BnB! I remember someone asking me how old my DD was and, after checking what the abbreviation was, the answer was 7 months!Click to expand...

There was a risk I'd have answered 65yrs old, thinking she was asking after my dear dad :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha
> 
> April, as a mom to 3 boys, I would say learn to embrace the mess now! Boys are messy. That's it. Messy with food, with their things, with play. When they are a bit older, their personality comes through and some may be neat freaks, but they really are the exceptionClick to expand...

haha thankyou, goodness im going to have my work cut out, my girls are princesses and hardly EVER tidy up after themselves, Faye iv always compared to a tom boy as she is always into things, when she was younger the bathroom was fun for her toothpaste toilet roll and water nice mixture lol! 
well im glad James is having fun just hope he doesnt start food fights with his sisters haha x


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha
> 
> He is such a joker :haha:, love his personality!
> I hope all boys with name James (first or middle) are like that :cloud9:.
> 
> About weaning, sorry I don't have any advice, maybe it's a boy thing because my Emily same as your girls wasn't messy.Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra is messy! But we've always had lots of bib washing since she's such a sicky baby. Yesterday's shredded wheat was all over the place, even in her nappy :wacko: DH foster mum gave us some bibs that have sleeves and they seem to limit the mess, but I'm not sure there's much you can do about it. Hope someone else has some wisdom on this for you.Click to expand...

maybe shell be a tomboy like Faye! lock the bathroom haha


----------



## addie25

Hi!!! So yesterday I kept my bra on all day even while resting and only took it off when I was going to sleep for the night and my back does not hurt badly :thumbup: so relieved. Had a couple things planned for the day but just going to rest since I'm a bit under the weather. Feel better than I did yesterday tho. Dh cooked me the most yummy dinner last night!!! Chicken,broccoli,mashed potatoes, and pineapple yummmm!!!!!!!! He's a great cook!!! I even got to eat it in bed while watching glee since I didn't feel well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey ho hey ho, it's off to the market we go. I have my fishing tackle. We are going to catch trout today, pink trout :thumbup: I hide in the bushes at the edge of the market square and cast out my line and whip a fish from the fish stall 

Laters gaters https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/peche.gif


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:
 

> Morning all
> 
> Trin that post you just put made me laugh out loud ..... Embrace the mess
> 
> Poor April! Don't worry James will love the x5 mop as much as you do xxxx

iv already x5'd the straps on his highchair that hes had for 3 days :blush: lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Good luck ginge xxx addie will be on as soon as she gets a whiff of someone poas x

:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha
> 
> April, as a mom to 3 boys, I would say learn to embrace the mess now! Boys are messy. That's it. Messy with food, with their things, with play. When they are a bit older, their personality comes through and some may be neat freaks, but they really are the exceptionClick to expand...
> 
> haha thankyou, goodness im going to have my work cut out, my girls are princesses and hardly EVER tidy up after themselves, Faye iv always compared to a tom boy as she is always into things, when she was younger the bathroom was fun for her toothpaste toilet roll and water nice mixture lol!
> well im glad James is having fun just hope he doesnt start food fights with his sisters haha xClick to expand...

I have a pic somewhere of Ch'ien with an entire bowl of spaghetti on his head


----------



## HollyMonkey

April as a kid I used to spend hours mixing loo roll and toothpaste and flour and using it to plaster cast my Cindy doll's legs :haha: They all had 'broken legs' all the time


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha
> 
> April, as a mom to 3 boys, I would say learn to embrace the mess now! Boys are messy. That's it. Messy with food, with their things, with play. When they are a bit older, their personality comes through and some may be neat freaks, but they really are the exceptionClick to expand...
> 
> DH finds Holly really messy compared to how his boys were. I say blame the mother:haha:Click to expand...

i must say im not so military anymore maybe thats it? im so more relaxed about things with James maybe as hes my last? The girls i was like mission clean mouth haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Btw ]it's Cara's half birthday today[/ :yipee:
> 
> Happy half birthday sweet Cara! :kiss:
> 
> ... and ...
> 
> 
> Happy 2 months lovely Freya! :kiss:
> 
> I was thinking yesterday that Cara is nearly the age Holly was when I started ttc #2- she was 7 months old. It goes so quickly! And I took the plunge to post on BnB! I remember someone asking me how old my DD was and, after checking what the abbreviation was, the answer was 7 months!Click to expand...

thats insane!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey ho hey ho, it's off to the market we go. I have my fishing tackle. We are going to catch trout today, pink trout :thumbup: I hide in the bushes at the edge of the market square and cast out my line and whip a fish from the fish stall
> 
> Laters gaters https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/peche.gif

I spent hours trout fishing with my dad in really cold mountain streams and rivers. He did all the big competitions. It was dead boring because of course you can't talk but I loved it because it was spending time with him when he was at his happiest. He also made his own fishing flies which were beautiful

I'm guessing your market fishing is a lot noisier and more fun :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i took some rescue remedy earlier today and it gave me the urge to clean my windows :shrug:
> 
> Wish it would do that to me. My house would be a WHOLE lot cleaner :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it in liquid form? Maybe you could use it to clean windows?
> 
> I do actually need to buy some new window cleaner- that's 7yrs the last bottle lasted- we bought it when we moved into the old house! I don't think I clean my windows and mirrors enough:blush:Click to expand...

oh i dont buy products for the windows, vinegar and water no smears brilliant try it! the rescue remedy is spray so i could try it (clean freak :haha:)


----------



## addie25

It is only 530am so hopefully I can go back to sleep for a bit or I'll be in need of a major nap later. I went to order my bridesmaid dress yesterday. Y is it people call u cute when ur pregnant. I put on the dress. (not even going to share the size :dohh:) and when i stepped out people were going aw u look so cute!! I wasn't offended just curious y ur cute while pregnant and not u look great or something. U can tell I gained weight in that dress n not lovely bump weight but just weight I general. Can't wait to take the girls on long walks and get into shape. My mom says in my family ur body looks better after u give birth in comparison to what it looked like be4 u got pregnant. Hope that holds true for me as well. My bump looked cute in the dress tho :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Boys are really different, or my James is just different lol, hes such a messy boy, im trying to wean, as hes not sleeping through the night anymore, but he is so difficult hes quite happy to eat it, but also quite happy to blow raspberries at the same time, my washing load has doubled! lol i never had a problem with the girls it was open mouth swallow, not even a bib needed! Any tips? coming from a 3rd time mother haha
> 
> April, as a mom to 3 boys, I would say learn to embrace the mess now! Boys are messy. That's it. Messy with food, with their things, with play. When they are a bit older, their personality comes through and some may be neat freaks, but they really are the exceptionClick to expand...
> 
> haha thankyou, goodness im going to have my work cut out, my girls are princesses and hardly EVER tidy up after themselves, Faye iv always compared to a tom boy as she is always into things, when she was younger the bathroom was fun for her toothpaste toilet roll and water nice mixture lol!
> well im glad James is having fun just hope he doesnt start food fights with his sisters haha xClick to expand...
> 
> I have a pic somewhere of Ch'ien with an entire bowl of spaghetti on his headClick to expand...

so this isnt messy to you then?
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/10226_161353882657_624932657_3546383_8015433_n.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April as a kid I used to spend hours mixing loo roll and toothpaste and flour and using it to plaster cast my Cindy doll's legs :haha: They all had 'broken legs' all the time

haha i wont tell Faye this concoction lol


----------



## mummyApril

Kit says hi :hi: to everyone :)


----------



## addie25

Awww such a cute pic!!! My favorite video from when I was a kid was me eating yogurt with my hands out of a bowl. It was all over my face. I looked up and in French said I want more. My dad said no more and in French I said mommy said yes. My dad said no so I picked up the glass dish and held it over the side of my high chair and again said in French mommy said yes. Dad said no so I dropped the glass dish and my dad dropped the camera and it went dark LOL!!! 

My mom and brother are going to speak French to the girls and Ej and I English once they get a good handle on both ill switch back and forth with them. I just want to make sure they come out speaking english first bc dh csnt speak frnech and since they r with me most the day I will speak English. I really want them to speak French as well tho so I think if my mom and brother only works French to them they will learn it fully like I did as a baby. I knew who to speak French 2 and who to speak English 2 so hopefully the girls will do the same.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> It is only 530am so hopefully I can go back to sleep for a bit or I'll be in need of a major nap later. I went to order my bridesmaid dress yesterday. Y is it people call u cute when ur pregnant. I put on the dress. (not even going to share the size :dohh:) and when i stepped out people were going aw u look so cute!! I wasn't offended just curious y ur cute while pregnant and not u look great or something. U can tell I gained weight in that dress n not lovely bump weight but just weight I general. Can't wait to take the girls on long walks and get into shape. My mom says in my family ur body looks better after u give birth in comparison to what it looked like be4 u got pregnant. Hope that holds true for me as well. My bump looked cute in the dress tho :thumbup:

with twins it definitely wont take you long to get back to how you want to be, i prefer my hips after birth, proper mummy hips ;) my boobs i prefer less haha and my tummy is almost back to how it was, but my thighs are huge! thats my downfall, the last place i lose weight! bah lol


----------



## mummyApril

gosh i just read on one of my friends profiles that they give their baby calpol to get them to sleep through the night :dohh:


----------



## addie25

I hope so but it's good it will be sprig so I can take the girls on walks bc I'll be 2 tired for a bit to go to a gym especially bc I hate going to the gym to begin with. Prob won't have a great beach body this summer but that's ok by the follow I'll be a thin mommy!!


----------



## addie25

What's calpol??


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> What's calpol??

erm not sure what youd call it but its a medicine for babies and children! contains paracetamol


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I hope so but it's good it will be sprig so I can take the girls on walks bc I'll be 2 tired for a bit to go to a gym especially bc I hate going to the gym to begin with. Prob won't have a great beach body this summer but that's ok by the follow I'll be a thin mommy!!

im definitely not bothered how i look this year, but next year id like to be able to wear a bikini without hangover haha


----------



## mummyApril

this i find funny! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> gosh i just read on one of my friends profiles that they give their baby calpol to get them to sleep through the night :dohh:

It's so flipping common! There is even a paed near me who will prescribe a combination of antihistamines and sedatives for babies whose moms need a few nights sleep :shock:

Apparently when I was small, my uncle and aunt lived in the same block of flats as us and they would give their kids Stopayne syrup (paracetamol, a sedative and codeine) and then go out for the night and ask my mom to 'just keep an ear out if one wakes up'. Needless to say, their oldest son is really not so bright


----------



## TrinityMom

omg! The barrista at work just admonished me for having a real coffee...said I should have decaf


----------



## addie25

Yea this summer I know I won't be in a bikini so it's ok. The girls and I will still enjoy the beach house and I can wear something that covered me more in the pool if I ever have time to go in the pool. I will go in the hot tub for sure. I have avoided it for a long time while ttc and then obviously while pregnant. I can't wait for dh and I to take the girls to the beach house!! They r so lucky they get to grow up with it it's so fun and relaxing there. The following summer will be awesome bc they will be able to go to the beach and in the pool this summer they can just enjoy the house :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> gosh i just read on one of my friends profiles that they give their baby calpol to get them to sleep through the night :dohh:
> 
> It's so flipping common! There is even a paed near me who will prescribe a combination of antihistamines and sedatives for babies whose moms need a few nights sleep :shock:
> 
> Apparently when I was small, my uncle and aunt lived in the same block of flats as us and they would give their kids Stopayne syrup (paracetamol, a sedative and codeine) and then go out for the night and ask my mom to 'just keep an ear out if one wakes up'. Needless to say, their oldest son is really not so brightClick to expand...

:shock: i literally sat opened mouthed reading this! Thats awful :nope:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Tell her to shut the F**k up you have three boys run a charity and work, your entitled to a coffee every now and again....bitch! 

Imma slap her!

I wanna come to south africa for a month to shadow you as a doula trin :D


----------



## addie25

Really!? I think u know what u can drink!!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> omg! The barrista at work just admonished me for having a real coffee...said I should have decaf

tell them to take your number 0121do1! (in the nicest possible way lol)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Yea this summer I know I won't be in a bikini so it's ok. The girls and I will still enjoy the beach house and I can wear something that covered me more in the pool if I ever have time to go in the pool. I will go in the hot tub for sure. I have avoided it for a long time while ttc and then obviously while pregnant. I can't wait for dh and I to take the girls to the beach house!! They r so lucky they get to grow up with it it's so fun and relaxing there. The following summer will be awesome bc they will be able to go to the beach and in the pool this summer they can just enjoy the house :thumbup:

aw :cloud9: i cant wait to see pictures of them in their sun hats :)


----------



## Essie

What is the best way to travel with a 14 month old, train or plane? We are going to the south of France in September and I'm trying to work out the best way to travel. My parents are driving so they'll take our luggage. :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> omg! The barrista at work just admonished me for having a real coffee...said I should have decaf
> 
> tell them to take your number 0121do1! (in the nicest possible way lol)Click to expand...

:haha:

Seriously! Now the reiki woman and work DH are moaning at me :growlmad: My hands are itching!


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Tell her to shut the F**k up you have three boys run a charity and work, your entitled to a coffee every now and again....bitch!
> 
> Imma slap her!
> 
> I wanna come to south africa for a month to shadow you as a doula trin :D

:haha: I'll have my own protection posse! DH says I must tell them to do everything I do in a day AND grow a baby and see how they feel

Do it! Come to SA! We'll be a doula duo :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> omg! The barrista at work just admonished me for having a real coffee...said I should have decaf
> 
> tell them to take your number 0121do1! (in the nicest possible way lol)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Seriously! Now the reii woman and work DH are moaning at me :growlmad: My hands are itching!Click to expand...

they dont know you very well then :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> :bfn: :cry:

:hugs: sorry :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> :bfn: :cry:

when is af due lovey?


----------



## HollyMonkey

CRUNCHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

You naughty frankenmonster you! Making me blub again!

Crunchie has sent me the cutest Henry outfits and a lovely card :cry::cry::cry:

I'll post pics for you all to admire a bit later on, they are sooooo lovely Crunch, thankyou millions and millions :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

AF is due today! .....hmmm this test looks odd...


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> AF is due today! .....hmmm this test looks odd...

Sorry it was a bfn lovey, how does it look odd?


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's the same woman I had Trin over my green tea! She gets around!

My sister totally and shamelessly doped all her kids on Calpol until they were about 8yrs old :wacko: 

I just bought a pregnancy test :blush: And the lady did ask, and I did say it was for a friend who works long hours and can never get to the chemist before it shuts so I said I'd pick one up for her :blush: It was screaming at me when I went in to collect my urine sample bottle though :shrug:

Ginger prawns for starters, then spinach, mushrooms, brocolli and lentils with pink trout and yoghurt dessert :munch: I nuv Wednesdays in my tummy

Honestly the stuff Crunch sent is A D O R A B L E


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's poofucks Ginge :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> AF is due today! .....hmmm this test looks odd...

PICTURE!please


----------



## x-ginge-x

lower is just now pee

FMU test (has been sat in window all morning :wacko:)

lower just now again


----------



## mummyApril

Shit do you think you could be pregnant B?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok...they have 2 lines as they're drying.....confused......

Although....say i ovd cd16 id be 12dpo or cd18 which is possible!! id only be 10dpo......or am i clutching at straws :wacko:


----------



## Essie

x-ginge-x said:


> Ok...they have 2 lines as they're drying.....confused......
> 
> Although....say i ovd cd16 id be 12dpo or cd18 which is possible!! id only be 10dpo......or am i clutching at straws :wacko:

I have long cycles, I didn't ovulate til around cd17 so tis possible :thumbup: do you have any symptoms?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep, very sore very itchy boobs, tiredness, aversion to milk all of a sudden (makes me gag badly) and craving salt and vinegar crisps!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh monkey so pleased you like them, Lauren loves baby shopping lol 

I only sent then Friday, how quick was that !


----------



## Sarachka

Hi kids. Bloody hell y'all Nattered this morning! 

Lunch time. Munching on carrot sticks after a nice egg sandwich.


----------



## Sarachka

B we need pics!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

tests when dried!!!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> What is the best way to travel with a 14 month old, train or plane? We are going to the south of France in September and I'm trying to work out the best way to travel. My parents are driving so they'll take our luggage. :-k

My mom took me on planes and trains at 14 months. Took a plane to get to France and trains to get around to visit different relatives. She would get the front seat on the plane so we had extra room for our feet so she could fit my things I needed. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

B did the test come out positive!!! That is a serious question lol bc someone told me afte 1st trimester u no longer get positive pregnancy tests even if you are pregnant so I have been scared to take one!!


----------



## addie25

I would wait a couple days Ging and try the test again :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

and so the worrying begins! I'm scared :wacko: I don't want to lose the baby....


----------



## TrinityMom

Ginge, I'm wary of tests that show after they've dried - too many people have had mean evaps. Buuuuut, I so hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm not sure Ginge. I'm very good at hallucinating lines!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll post pics for you of mine, I have a squinter for you too :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> and so the worrying begins! I'm scared :wacko: I don't want to lose the baby....

In my experience with 3 mc's, with progesterone cream, with progesterone pessaries, without progesterone....If you are going to mc you will and if it is going to stick it will. Look at me: after 2 consecutive mc's, with an auto-immune chronic illness, steroids and antibiotics for broncho-pneumonia, I conceived Tori and she stuck.
Yes, the PCOS is a complication, but it's usually an obstacle to conceiving not maintaining pregnancy. Try relax hun :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like taking the train to the UK coz Holly can run around a bit


----------



## HollyMonkey

I agree with Trin Ginge. Here they don't even bother with progesterone in general mc cases like my own since it can just delay the inevitable, which is even worse :shrug:


----------



## addie25

B post a pic!!! I want to take a test now!!!!! I know it stupid but I am scared it will say negative.


----------



## x-ginge-x

ok ladies, and i don't think evap, i use these tests all the time from the same ebay seller and have never got an evap yet........and i think someones kidnapped my cervix....i've lost it!


----------



## addie25

https://www.buybuybaby.com/regProduct.asp?WRN=-213601297&sku=14884599&

LOVE THIS TURTLE THERMOMETER FOR THE GIRLS TUB TO MAKE SURE IT IS THE RT TEMP FOR THEM!! I ALMOST WANT TO JUST ORDER IT OFF MY REGISTRY MYSELF!!


----------



## addie25

Post a better picture of the one you see a 2nd line. The ones you posted I can't see a line on. It can be 2 early as well if you O late. I really do hope this is it for you Ging!!


----------



## Essie

Nommy pepper, shortly followed by a big vom as she used it to find her gag reflex :dohh:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/c35d0eca.jpg


----------



## addie25

AWWWWWWW 2 cute!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beautiful things Crunch sent me...:cloud9: A stripey monkey suit and one with red blue and green areoplanes on :cloud9: So perfect!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

James ate his lunch really well! I didn't want to over feed him, but he was literally eating the spoon!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My healthsome lunch...
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Those outfits are adorable....the fish not so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Weesticks and bullet points :happydance:


Just hitting the line
Before the control box has been hit
Time's up!

 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poas

Hi all  just a quick one from me, lots of cool stuff good luck ginge  
Essie, we are off to south of France in April via ferry so kids can dash about and ease of changing esme,feeding etc x
Love to you all x


----------



## addie25

YAY B is preggo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to play magnetic fishing game with LO now (quite the theme of my day!) since she really wants to :awww: I nuv her.

:kiss:


----------



## Essie

I've been like Bethany and have dyed some clothes green....except my dying was not a burst of creativity but a mistake because I put some jeans in with whites :dohh:

I was hoping to keep this misdemeanor from DH but he has returned home and spotted one of his tops which now has green stripes on it, oops.


----------



## addie25

I am bored. I was supposed to go to a moms of multiples meeting but since I wasn't feeling great I decided to skip it. I have someone coming between 1-3 to discuss the windows in the girls room (we may get new windows) and that is all I have planned for the day. DH and I may go to my moms for dinner later. My MIL is picking up the paint today for the girls room so she may stop by to drop it off. 

I am feeling more movement. Not a tun but more. It is not strong yet but most definitely noticeable.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Shit do you think you could be pregnant B?

I don't know April, I suppose it's possible. I _think_ I can see something on the test in certain lights, and I've been having some really weird symptoms recently- I've been really really really bloated and have strange wriggly feelings in my belly (implantation?) and have a massive nesting thing going on at the moment. But I don't feel sick or tired or headachey or have sore boobs so I think it must just be an evil evap :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Go and POAS if you're bored addie :haha:

I'm having a rooibos in honour of our SA turtle.:coffee: Played magnetic fishing and am now doing LO's curtain for her room.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It crossed my mind that with all my sewing and painting and stuff am in the process of turning my house into a home :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to iron out the scallops on the curtain. I am having a scallop edged phase at the moment :fool: Everything must have scallop edging! :fool:

From the internet...cool retro Henry fabric with scalloped edging :fool:

https://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/8317593_xfiHOPKT_c.jpg


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> What is the best way to travel with a 14 month old, train or plane? We are going to the south of France in September and I'm trying to work out the best way to travel. My parents are driving so they'll take our luggage. :-k
> 
> My mom took me on planes and trains at 14 months. Took a plane to get to France and trains to get around to visit different relatives. She would get the front seat on the plane so we had extra room for our feet so she could fit my things I needed. :thumbup:Click to expand...


Essie, I think it's all up to you. You just have to consider Lyra's walking and entertainment.
We flew to Maldives when Emily was 11months old. It took us about 11.5 hours. She was absolutely fine everyone was amazed how good she was.. But she wasn't walking yet only shuffling on her bottom. Also we had late evening flights which helped.
I would suggest travelling late or at night.


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> What is the best way to travel with a 14 month old, train or plane? We are going to the south of France in September and I'm trying to work out the best way to travel. My parents are driving so they'll take our luggage. :-k
> 
> My mom took me on planes and trains at 14 months. Took a plane to get to France and trains to get around to visit different relatives. She would get the front seat on the plane so we had extra room for our feet so she could fit my things I needed. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essie, I think it's all up to you. You just have to consider Lyra's walking and entertainment.
> We flew to Maldives when Emily was 11months old. It took us about 11.5 hours. She was absolutely fine everyone was amazed how good she was.. But she wasn't walking yet only shuffling on her bottom. Also we had late evening flights which helped.
> I would suggest travelling late or at night.Click to expand...

Thank you for all the views on travelling. I hadn't thought about traveling time. One of the trains I looked at was a sleeper train so maybe that would be a good option. We've got a while before we need to book so I can have a think about it.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Cassie sends her love shes nearly finished her dissertation and will be on as soon as she can! xxx


----------



## mummyApril

i think James is trying to crawl :shock: he lie on his front get hes feet on the floor bum in air and push himself forward?! help!!!! lol


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarah, I've heard there's a really good place to take babies swimming near Peterborough, any idea where?




HollyMonkey said:


> Weesticks and bullet points :happydance:
> 
> 
> Just hitting the line
> Before the control box has been hit
> Time's up!

I dunno B. blue dyes are so sketchy. I wouldn't trust it if I were you. You have no other reasons to suspect pregnancy. 

On a similar note I really want to pee on a FRER because I never used one before!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Right, off to play magnetic fishing game with LO now (quite the theme of my day!) since she really wants to :awww: I nuv her.
> 
> :kiss:

I used to loooooooooove that game!!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Shit do you think you could be pregnant B?
> 
> I don't know April, I suppose it's possible. I _think_ I can see something on the test in certain lights, and I've been having some really weird symptoms recently- I've been really really really bloated and have strange wriggly feelings in my belly (implantation?) and have a massive nesting thing going on at the moment. But I don't feel sick or tired or headachey or have sore boobs so I think it must just be an evil evap :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

im hormonal and in a bad mood, the girls have physically hurt themselves while arguing so they are having dinner and going straight to bed :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im crying my eyes out:cry::cry:

Iv been struggling with being a mum and freyas CONSTANT screaming in my face!

My boss ellen who i get on really well with said she would look after her from 6-9 tonight so i can spend some time with mick.

well he said he would be back at 3 from a tractor show.yes he took the day off and didnt spend it with us..i needed him to be back at 3 so i coud bath freya get something to eat and have a shower and his uncle who went to the show with him could meet freya for the 1st time.

ANYWAY........... called him at 2 he kept hanging up on me:dohh: figured he was driving.
called at 4.30! 

dh: hi
me: how far you from home are you ok?>
dh: suppose you want me to come back
me: oh fuck off!
dh: i be back in half hour


WTF! u prick!!this shows 50mins away its a huge show u cant pop in the car.so he wont be back until at least 5.40 and then uncle sees freya(and obviously wont leave before 6) 


Oh i give up! Freyas screaming her head off im crying shes crying dogs fuckin crying!


im so fed up.spoke to my mum im going to take freya around her house cos i dont want to muck ellen around seeing she want to do this regulary which is nice and she dont wanna be paid either


he need not think i want to spend any time with him!:hissy:


----------



## mummyApril

argh lost my post
i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife


----------



## mummyApril

sorry Clare :hugs: men sometimes hey?


----------



## Essie

Clare :hugs: I'm sorry, men can be thoughtless sometimes. I think they don't realise how stressful it can be alone with a baby all day.


----------



## Essie

DH is going through the animals on the chaveroo with Lyra and has just said "look it's a turtle...like mummy" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Clare :hugs: I'm sorry, men can be thoughtless sometimes. I think they don't realise how stressful it can be alone with a baby all day.

which is why today even though i was at home, i told Jay he was doing EVERYTHING that i do! it was hard to just sit back, he has gone off to the gym and before he went whispered to James and said 'mummy does work really hard think il help out a bit more hey?' so im glad he realised what was what (and i was helping him along the way etc)


----------



## mummyApril

lol the girls are always going 'look mummy its a turtle like you and our turtle aunties and cousins!' its so cute!


----------



## mummyApril

now youve made me shop for turtle things i just found this for James https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI..._Games_Toys_CA&autorefresh=true#ht_998wt_1037


----------



## mummyApril

wow its mega quiet in here tonight!


----------



## mummyApril

https://images6.cpcache.com/nocache/product/7275056v2147483647_460x460_Front_Color-SkyBlue.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Hi lovelies. Rough last 36 hours here. Miss you all, hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

and Jay is buying James this for his first birthday (he doesnt know it yet) https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Pc0a%2B5iVL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Hi lovelies. Rough last 36 hours here. Miss you all, hope all is well. :hugs:

hope everythings ok miss you lots! x


----------



## mummyApril

im totes spamming here


----------



## mummyApril

how much therapy do you think James will need?

https://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/underwraps/26019-Little-Green-Turtle-Costume-large.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Claire sorry hubby is being a poofuck. I hope you still manage to have some time either to yourself or with hubby. 

Molls is everything OK?


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh next are selling these £4.50!
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/public/Ii_2JHRGJZ6UfHHoOLdvRmXG1qdSACDmvUZAXX0_iWFizLwzRQikVy8rN2DgulczqS6aVIbqf0MNEKTAe-esmgzrKMTWJdpA7cGmRGHrGxjeygDJA1wuBGMpgeqb3gNVmUPw__kRaseBm3IwQjg4F0WpRm878dLMoxv2gPOoBPXY6DIx2uc0LssNQiur=s220-c


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Go and POAS if you're bored addie :haha:
> 
> I'm having a rooibos in honour of our SA turtle.:coffee: Played magnetic fishing and am now doing LO's curtain for her room.

:friends::coffee:
https://michaelcurrin.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/sa-france-flag-my-mashup-1.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

wikipedia has shut down in English for 24 hours :/


----------



## mummyApril

ooooo one born every minute tonight!


----------



## Sarachka

Elina's newest outfit arrived from eBay 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/68098545.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> ohhh next are selling these £4.50!
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/public/Ii_2JHRGJZ6UfHHoOLdvRmXG1qdSACDmvUZAXX0_iWFizLwzRQikVy8rN2DgulczqS6aVIbqf0MNEKTAe-esmgzrKMTWJdpA7cGmRGHrGxjeygDJA1wuBGMpgeqb3gNVmUPw__kRaseBm3IwQjg4F0WpRm878dLMoxv2gPOoBPXY6DIx2uc0LssNQiur=s220-c

Thats super cute and a really good price!!



mummyApril said:


> ooooo one born every minute tonight!

Ooh yes!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> how much therapy do you think James will need?
> 
> https://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/underwraps/26019-Little-Green-Turtle-Costume-large.jpg

Just logged on and this made me laugh out loud! Lots and lots of therapy! I'd book him in for a weekly session from 2yrs old until adolescence with that costume :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife

I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy Vincent


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> how much therapy do you think James will need?
> 
> https://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/underwraps/26019-Little-Green-Turtle-Costume-large.jpg

TONS! But think of all the therapy you'll save yourself :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Elina's newest outfit arrived from eBay
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/68098545.jpg

i love it!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ohhh next are selling these £4.50!
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/public/Ii_2JHRGJZ6UfHHoOLdvRmXG1qdSACDmvUZAXX0_iWFizLwzRQikVy8rN2DgulczqS6aVIbqf0MNEKTAe-esmgzrKMTWJdpA7cGmRGHrGxjeygDJA1wuBGMpgeqb3gNVmUPw__kRaseBm3IwQjg4F0WpRm878dLMoxv2gPOoBPXY6DIx2uc0LssNQiur=s220-c
> 
> Thats super cute and a really good price!!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ooooo one born every minute tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh yes!Click to expand...

its unisex too! if youre into those colours etc


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I've heard there's a really good place to take babies swimming near Peterborough, any idea where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Weesticks and bullet points :happydance:
> 
> 
> Just hitting the line
> Before the control box has been hit
> Time's up!
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno B. blue dyes are so sketchy. I wouldn't trust it if I were you. You have no other reasons to suspect pregnancy.
> 
> On a similar note I really want to pee on a FRER because I never used one before!!
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Right, off to play magnetic fishing game with LO now (quite the theme of my day!) since she really wants to :awww: I nuv her.
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I used to loooooooooove that game!!!Click to expand...

I used to love it too but it's quite boring now, my coordination and mental prowess must have improved over the years :haha: Holly likes to play 400 rounds of it and cheats by fishing them with her hands when it suits her and makes us swap fishing rods randomly alot. She does love it though, and makes a mad noise and grin every time she gets a fish, her joy is mine :awww: 

In our old house we had a high balcony and I made a difficult version for the boys, who were about 5 and 8yrs old at the time, with hooks on the fish and rings on very long string rods, they played it for hours at a time. And I made my nephew a set once for Christmas when he was little -it's a lovely game to make your own version of. 

I've never done a FRER either, or a Superdrug :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife
> 
> I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy VincentClick to expand...

i will send it on after for you :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how much therapy do you think James will need?
> 
> https://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/underwraps/26019-Little-Green-Turtle-Costume-large.jpg
> 
> Just logged on and this made me laugh out loud! Lots and lots of therapy! I'd book him in for a weekly session from 2yrs old until adolescence with that costume :haha:Click to expand...

lol that baby looks rather depressed!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Clare it's one of those moments I'm afraid! A climax of crap moment. Hold on tight, breath deeply and bear it out- it _will_ pass! Sorry your man was toady


----------



## Sarachka

The 2 mile walk home is really starting to take its toll. I'm insanely tired. I've put my name down for over time on Saturday bc it's good money but daayyymmmm I want to sleeP


----------



## x-ginge-x

:( :cry: :cry: :cry: wiped and brown staining, likelihood is early MC due to low progesterone levels, like I said won't stick :/


----------



## TrinityMom

My BFF, one of the crazy lesbians, is fighting with her gf and her gf wants her to leave because she wants space. I said she can come here but rather go to the spare room and give her space and talk in the morning. She's gone all dramatic and says if she leaves the room her gf will leave and never come back and she wants to drive off a bridge. Now her sister in another city is bbming me about it. We both agree she's not actually suicidal and that they're both full of shit and drama

:dohh:

And I feel like such a bad friend because I just want to go to bed!!!!


Terrible, I know:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> The 2 mile walk home is really starting to take its toll. I'm insanely tired. I've put my name down for over time on Saturday bc it's good money but daayyymmmm I want to sleeP

this is exactly why i went for a nap when i dropped the girls off, its 2 miles to their school and back! i feel for you in this weather too :(


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ohhh next are selling these £4.50!
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/public/Ii_2JHRGJZ6UfHHoOLdvRmXG1qdSACDmvUZAXX0_iWFizLwzRQikVy8rN2DgulczqS6aVIbqf0MNEKTAe-esmgzrKMTWJdpA7cGmRGHrGxjeygDJA1wuBGMpgeqb3gNVmUPw__kRaseBm3IwQjg4F0WpRm878dLMoxv2gPOoBPXY6DIx2uc0LssNQiur=s220-c
> 
> Thats super cute and a really good price!!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ooooo one born every minute tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh yes!Click to expand...
> 
> its unisex too! if youre into those colours etcClick to expand...

Gorgeous! Tori could wear it with leggings :cloud9:

I'm going to have a daughter I can dress in leggings :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

I shall order you one Trin :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife
> 
> I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy VincentClick to expand...
> 
> i will send it on after for you :)Click to expand...

:hugs::cloud9:





You really are one of the kindest people I know....really


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife
> 
> I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy VincentClick to expand...
> 
> i will send it on after for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are one of the kindest people I know....reallyClick to expand...

aw thankyou :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I shall order you one Trin :thumbup:

The guilt!!! I'm going to bankrupt you! :nope:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm praying its because I nicked my cervix or something, or the light lines are the end of the beginning! 

:cry: really don't want my period to come really really really don't. If I start bleeding i'm going to kick and scream at the hospital on monday and if they mention my weight well :growlmad: it ain't gonna be pretty!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I shall order you one Trin :thumbup:
> 
> The guilt!!! I'm going to bankrupt you! :nope:Click to expand...

oh please dont feel guilty!! if it makes you feel better i love gifting, makes me feel like a better person :shrug: and plus Tori is going to look so cute in it with leggings! Its your first girl! x


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> :( :cry: :cry: :cry: wiped and brown staining, likelihood is early MC due to low progesterone levels, like I said won't stick :/

Ginge :hugs: I don't know what to say? 

Honestly, until a pregnancy is properly confirmed, I wouldn't call it a mc. It's far too traumatic for you! And the research on progesterone is so sketchy that most gynaes will not prescribe it anymore because all the new research shows that low progesterone is a symptom and not a cause of mc.

I don't know about the others, but my own mc's always started with pink blood which was different from how my periods usually start. If it is a mc you will still get positives on tests for a couple of days so if you're worried that it is then maybe test tomorrow

We've also all had weird periods while ttc (and not!) when we get all the pregnancy symptoms and then a period will start. I had one where I was 2 weeks late and then it started. I think our hope is awful for our hormones

I'm sorry this is happening and that this is such a hard road for you. Wish I was there in person to give you a hug


----------



## x-ginge-x

If I come on this is the end of the road for a while. I have no longer got the patience especially when its not happening. Tired, annoyed is not happening! Enough is enough can't do this any more don't want to do this anymore would rather save up for IVF considering I have to be 23 for stupid NHS!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I shall order you one Trin :thumbup:
> 
> The guilt!!! I'm going to bankrupt you! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> oh please dont feel guilty!! if it makes you feel better i love gifting, makes me feel like a better person :shrug: and plus Tori is going to look so cute in it with leggings! Its your first girl! xClick to expand...

And only!!!! Don't go wishing 5 children on me please! :haha:

I can't wait for winter. She'll be about 3 months old and out of the real newborn phase and ready to be paraded around in leggings and stripes :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Ginge try not to worry needlessly. Isn't it most likely just normap AF? See what the hospital say and ask for help with the weight loss. I know you consider diet pills cheating but hell I'd cheat to get what I want most in the universe. Xenical / alli works by blocking the absorption of fat so it would work for everyone. Can you ask then to make a referral for something fitness related instead of just giving you a leaflet about eating bc you know all that. Or get Bethany to be your personal trainer!


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife
> 
> I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy VincentClick to expand...

I loved Baby Catcher. Have you read Call the midwife?


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> If I come on this is the end of the road for a while. I have no longer got the patience especially when its not happening. Tired, annoyed is not happening! Enough is enough can't do this any more don't want to do this anymore would rather save up for IVF considering I have to be 23 for stupid NHS!

Ginge remember its happened to So many of us when we stopped trying / caring.

How is work experience position going?


----------



## Sarachka

Elina got a package from Germany today from a friend. I'll try and post some pics but I don't have much energy tonight. Not enough to edit the spreadsheet


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I shall order you one Trin :thumbup:
> 
> The guilt!!! I'm going to bankrupt you! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> oh please dont feel guilty!! if it makes you feel better i love gifting, makes me feel like a better person :shrug: and plus Tori is going to look so cute in it with leggings! Its your first girl! xClick to expand...
> 
> And only!!!! Don't go wishing 5 children on me please! :haha:
> 
> I can't wait for winter. She'll be about 3 months old and out of the real newborn phase and ready to be paraded around in leggings and stripes :cloud9:Click to expand...

ok then shell be your only daughter even more reason ;)


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed and my glorious aircon :cloud9:

Night night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

im sorry Ginge, like Trin said please dont assume it is a mc, it may not be! im sorry you have to worry like this!
i the same as Trin never had brown with a mc x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I'm off to bed and my glorious aircon :cloud9:
> 
> Night night all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

nunight Trin sleep well :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

vegetable soup for dinner :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife
> 
> I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy VincentClick to expand...
> 
> I loved Baby Catcher. Have you read Call the midwife?Click to expand...

I haven't...good?


----------



## addie25

I went to the moms of multiples meeting. A bunch of them have their babies already and some are pregnant still like me. I asked the ones that had babies how they feed them, formula vs bf. All but one does formula. The ones that dont some tried to bf and couldn't handle it with 2 babies are said once they went to formula they were so much happier. The one that bf looked like she was ready to kill someone. She is such a nice girl but she looked on edge and said she doesn't sleep and so on. I think I am going to do formula. 2 many multiple moms have told me how horrible their experience was with bf. Why should I torture myself for 2 weeks and then quit instead of enjoying my girls from day one.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife
> 
> I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy VincentClick to expand...
> 
> I loved Baby Catcher. Have you read Call the midwife?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't...good?Click to expand...

I liked it. Set in 1950s london. It has just been on tv here but I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife
> 
> I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy VincentClick to expand...
> 
> I loved Baby Catcher. Have you read Call the midwife?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't...good?Click to expand...

isnt call the midwife that new 60s/70s midwife show bbc?


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> argh lost my post
> i bought 2 new books today, a brothers journey written by dave pelzers brother about his view on the abuse, and catching babies a true story about a midwife
> 
> I so want to read that! It looks brilliant. I loved Baby Catcher by Peggy VincentClick to expand...
> 
> I loved Baby Catcher. Have you read Call the midwife?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't...good?Click to expand...
> 
> I liked it. Set in 1950s london. It has just been on tv here but I haven't watched it yet.Click to expand...

ah i just saw this, i missed it this sunday got to watch it on i player my mum said it was really good! x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Think it's time for me to do a Kit for a while. I'll be leaving the thread for a little while, I need time out from the TTC and baby world! I don't hold anything against you ladies but I need to focus on other things for a while. Will continue to update BBM pics on a weekly basis for everyone so check regular girls x I will be contactable via BBM if required.


----------



## poas

Oh my god-wedding planning is so horrible I think.... meanwhile-sarah I nearly bought that outfit in Costco the other day, but thought it unfair on Emma...I love it  
Tomorrow is weigh in for me, I lost 8lb last week but not expecting that this week obv! I wanted to ask something, but can't remember what! Nuv to all!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I went to the moms of multiples meeting. A bunch of them have their babies already and some are pregnant still like me. I asked the ones that had babies how they feed them, formula vs bf. All but one does formula. The ones that dont some tried to bf and couldn't handle it with 2 babies are said once they went to formula they were so much happier. The one that bf looked like she was ready to kill someone. She is such a nice girl but she looked on edge and said she doesn't sleep and so on. I think I am going to do formula. 2 many multiple moms have told me how horrible their experience was with bf. Why should I torture myself for 2 weeks and then quit instead of enjoying my girls from day one.

i suppose its how demanding the babies are? i would (personally) do it for the first night just for that bond :cloud9: but youve got to do what you know is going to be right for you, twins must be hard hey! x


----------



## addie25

Maybe while I am in the hospital I will but they all said they got depressed and had to stop. I don't want 2 weeks of hell and then stop. I want to enjoy my daughters from day one. It was an eye opener today bc a lot of them had their babies with them. The ones that brought someone with them 2 help were ok. The one that came alone was constantly attending to both babies and didn't really talk much. It is going to be hard when I am alone, but lucky for me my mom and his mom are more than happy to come and help and DH now has better work hours so he will be home earlier. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Essie

How do I teach Lyra to swallow each mouthful before taking the next one? We are doing finger foods since she refuses anything purée/mashed and she does really well chewing/gumming things but she hasn't quite grasped swallowing what's in her mouth before taking another bite. I'm not sure how to encourage her. If I take away what she's trying to eat she gets very upset and I don't want to make meal times a battle.


----------



## addie25

Just put down a few at a time so she doesn't have 2 many to grab :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy! Where is this magical Costco place that stock carters?! Apparently babies r us might start stocking it soon!!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Maybe while I am in the hospital I will but they all said they got depressed and had to stop. I don't want 2 weeks of hell and then stop. I want to enjoy my daughters from day one. It was an eye opener today bc a lot of them had their babies with them. The ones that brought someone with them 2 help were ok. The one that came alone was constantly attending to both babies and didn't really talk much. It is going to be hard when I am alone, but lucky for me my mom and his mom are more than happy to come and help and DH now has better work hours so he will be home earlier. :thumbup::thumbup:

There are twins that go to the baby group i go to. About the same age as Lyra. She brings someone with her to help with the girls. They're so sweet, I always think of you when i see them.


----------



## addie25

Yea having a 2nd person with u is most def helpful!! I have already asked my mom if she would come with me when we start the play groups and my MIL I am sure will want to come as well so they can take turns.


----------



## addie25

I am 20 weeks pregnant. Do you want to guess how many weeks pregnant my belly measures!?!?!?!


----------



## Sarachka

The other day my mum said she's planning to part retire in about a year and would be happy to be my child care 1 or 2 days a week if that's what I want. Aweeeeesome.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> I am 20 weeks pregnant. Do you want to guess how many weeks pregnant my belly measures!?!?!?!

Umm
25?


----------



## poas

Sarah it is a wholesaler, they had outfit sets-ladybird, kitten, dog, bear-alll for 9 a set. They also had toddler to 10yr old fleece PJ's and a few outfits..... stupidly I did not have my bank card!!!!!


----------



## poas

30 Addie?


----------



## addie25

Very close I measure 26 weeks!!


----------



## addie25

That is awesome she would watch her for you!!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Maybe while I am in the hospital I will but they all said they got depressed and had to stop. I don't want 2 weeks of hell and then stop. I want to enjoy my daughters from day one. It was an eye opener today bc a lot of them had their babies with them. The ones that brought someone with them 2 help were ok. The one that came alone was constantly attending to both babies and didn't really talk much. It is going to be hard when I am alone, but lucky for me my mom and his mom are more than happy to come and help and DH now has better work hours so he will be home earlier. :thumbup::thumbup:

you can always send them here first class n il help ;)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> How do I teach Lyra to swallow each mouthful before taking the next one? We are doing finger foods since she refuses anything purée/mashed and she does really well chewing/gumming things but she hasn't quite grasped swallowing what's in her mouth before taking another bite. I'm not sure how to encourage her. If I take away what she's trying to eat she gets very upset and I don't want to make meal times a battle.

maybe giver a teething toy while she noms? im not too sure :shrug: sorry


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe while I am in the hospital I will but they all said they got depressed and had to stop. I don't want 2 weeks of hell and then stop. I want to enjoy my daughters from day one. It was an eye opener today bc a lot of them had their babies with them. The ones that brought someone with them 2 help were ok. The one that came alone was constantly attending to both babies and didn't really talk much. It is going to be hard when I am alone, but lucky for me my mom and his mom are more than happy to come and help and DH now has better work hours so he will be home earlier. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> you can always send them here first class n il help ;)Click to expand...

LOL thanks!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> The other day my mum said she's planning to part retire in about a year and would be happy to be my child care 1 or 2 days a week if that's what I want. Aweeeeesome.

brilliant!!


----------



## mummyApril

ah Addie youre not too huge yet then :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look! A smiley of me! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/velo1.gif

Just done my bike session- evening seems to be more successful than my disasterous morning attempt on Monday so I'll avoid Holly's lunchtime felt tip pen lid issues that way for a while. Did 40 mins, felt big and strong and it crossed my mind that childbirth is something to prepare like a top athlete for, not just the birth but the breastfeeding and having a baby and a toddler afterwards- it seems logical that you need to be on tip top form and have assimilated lots of micro-nutrients throughout the pregnancy and got your body fit and your mind composed to a professional degree of unflappability. 

oops bloods time


----------



## addie25

I wish I could work out a bit but with twins they tell you not 2. Can't even do a prenatal yoga class!! I am going to have no energy when they come but I will work out once I am able 2 when they arrive!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*88* Splendiferous.

I have authentic Strasbourg sausages from the market as my evening snack. I read that a purely protein snack before bed and evening sport can lower morning bloods, and last night I swam and had cheese and they were an impeccable 84, so I'll see if it works tonight with cycling and sausages :thumbup: They look good my sausages


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> I am 20 weeks pregnant. Do you want to guess how many weeks pregnant my belly measures!?!?!?!




HollyMonkey said:


> Look! A smiley of me! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/velo1.gif
> 
> Just done my bike session- evening seems to be more successful than my disasterous morning attempt on Monday so I'll avoid Holly's lunchtime felt tip pen lid issues that way for a while. Did 40 mins, felt big and strong and it crossed my mind that childbirth is something to prepare like a top athlete for, not just the birth but the breastfeeding and having a baby and a toddler afterwards- it seems logical that you need to be on tip top form and have assimilated lots of micro-nutrients throughout the pregnancy and got your body fit and your mind composed to a professional degree of unflappability.
> 
> oops bloods time

In that case, I'm screeeeeewed!!




addie25 said:


> I wish I could work out a bit but with twins they tell you not 2. Can't even do a prenatal yoga class!! I am going to have no energy when they come but I will work out once I am able 2 when they arrive!!!!!

Yeah I feel so lazy at the moment!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> I wish I could work out a bit but with twins they tell you not 2. Can't even do a prenatal yoga class!! I am going to have no energy when they come but I will work out once I am able 2 when they arrive!!!!!

Twins are a whole different kettle of fish! At least we all have the summer baby advantage to help our energy situation once they're born!


----------



## addie25

LOL nope 6 weeks ahead. What does that mean that when I am 38 weeks I will look 44 weeks pregnant :shrug::shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I am 20 weeks pregnant. Do you want to guess how many weeks pregnant my belly measures!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Look! A smiley of me! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Sport_et_loisirs/velo1.gif
> 
> Just done my bike session- evening seems to be more successful than my disasterous morning attempt on Monday so I'll avoid Holly's lunchtime felt tip pen lid issues that way for a while. Did 40 mins, felt big and strong and it crossed my mind that childbirth is something to prepare like a top athlete for, not just the birth but the breastfeeding and having a baby and a toddler afterwards- it seems logical that you need to be on tip top form and have assimilated lots of micro-nutrients throughout the pregnancy and got your body fit and your mind composed to a professional degree of unflappability.
> 
> oops bloods timeClick to expand...
> 
> In that case, I'm screeeeeewed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could work out a bit but with twins they tell you not 2. Can't even do a prenatal yoga class!! I am going to have no energy when they come but I will work out once I am able 2 when they arrive!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel so lazy at the moment!Click to expand...

You know me and my theories :haha: I'll be hitting the coffee like the best of them, don't you worry! But it is logical isn't it, my thought? :shrug: Anyway when you get ML you'll have a bit of time to yourself which will be so nice for you. It's the here and now though, we are pregnant NOW. Those carrots and egg sandwich you ate are for today and for your Elina baby. I keep having that 'it's today that counts' realisation recently, and I've started really living in the present of my pregnancy. I guess the GD forces me to a bit, everything I do 'counts' if you like. And also because it's my last pregnancy, I so want to savour every moment, even the pesky bad bloods moments. Embrace your tiredness as Trin would say! I'm embracing my diabetes:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Maybe you'll look like Kate gosselin did

https://static.oprah.com/images/tows/200802/20080222/20080222_101_350x263.jpg


----------



## Essie

It's DH birthday on Monday, and I really wanted to pay for the three of us to go to London and see his family but couldn't afford it. But SIL has just offered to go and stay at their foster mums and we can stay at her flat :thumbup: so lyras first trip to London this weekend :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Ooh Sarah that's fab your mum can help with childcare :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Oh god nooooo. I only have 2 babies in me not 6. WOW she was bigggg!!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> It's DH birthday on Monday, and I really wanted to pay for the three of us to go to London and see his family but couldn't afford it. But SIL has just offered to go and stay at their foster mums and we can stay at her flat :thumbup: so lyras first trip to London this weekend :happydance:

That sound awesome!!! Take some pics!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Think it's time for me to do a Kit for a while. I'll be leaving the thread for a little while, I need time out from the TTC and baby world! I don't hold anything against you ladies but I need to focus on other things for a while. Will continue to update BBM pics on a weekly basis for everyone so check regular girls x I will be contactable via BBM if required.

Ginge don't make any assumptions about an MC without having had a blood test, only that will tell you anything for sure since early weesticks...well we've all had 'lines' and then periods at some time or another going by weesticks alone :shrug:

As for having a break from BnB well that's another thing, and if that's what you need then do what is best, I have you on BBM!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cor blimey that's a big bump! :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

Evening all 

Lauren is in her room for the first time tonight .... It's sooooo strange 

And one born is on tonight and it makes me so broody !!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

You don't get bloods here B, they aren't routine. Its HPT or bust.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie you're my heroine of the day :hugs: Dh LOVES the outfits you sent, he can't believe how generous you guys are. Thanks so much again! xxx

One born every minute, why do I associate it with lion cubs? I have images of you all watching a nature programme. Is there something with lions in that has a similar title?


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> You don't get bloods here B, they aren't routine. Its HPT or bust.

Oh I don't know then :shrug: Not even if you phone your doc and ask for a simple beta hcg prescription? Though to be honest if you're bleeding and it's your due on time then it's most likely just a period- mc's are usually later- even the really early ones like Jaynie's and my last one, they still are at more like 16dpo quite often. 10-12 dpo sounds more likely to be normal period. I'd love to eat hats on that one though:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.orangeyouglad.com/blogs/files/2011/11/dancemonkey.gif


----------



## Sarachka

I don't really understand baby gowns. Are they for night time? I got sent a couple from Germany today

https://www.babyrax.com/product_images/x/769/under-the-nile-baby-gown__53617_zoom.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was a sausage monkey! I'm off to boil up my strasbourg sausage and go to bed now. 

Nighty night all xxxxxxx:kiss:

Ps Tomorrow we should be seeing the finished curtain and the finished bed cover for Hollinka's room:thumbup: Though I've got to take my wee in for protein analysis and get my monthly toxo done and it's a whole morning out the house to do that since I walk everywhere!


----------



## HollyMonkey

No idea Sarachka, never seen one in my life. I guess it's for night though :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Lmao B that's you. Skinny munky dancing with her arse in the air!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie that's awesome about the trip to London!!


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany are you thinking of "Born Free"

https://filmjournal.net/100films/files/2010/11/3-born-free_imagelarge.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Def need to send Bethany's parcel out ASAP. Im hoping to get time over the weekend


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie you're my heroine of the day :hugs: Dh LOVES the outfits you sent, he can't believe how generous you guys are. Thanks so much again! xxx
> 
> One born every minute, why do I associate it with lion cubs? I have images of you all watching a nature programme. Is there something with lions in that has a similar title?

I think you're right about the lions, but I have no idea what programme :-k


----------



## Sarachka

OBEM is scarring me!!

Do you think they'd give me an epidural now?! Lol

Btw I'm at the midwife tomorrow @ 4pm


----------



## mummyApril

ooh im off to bed, yawn, night everyone!

B have a good morning and Sarah have a good midwife app :)


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> ooh im off to bed, yawn, night everyone!
> 
> B have a good morning and Sarah have a good midwife app :)

Night night April. Hope you get a really good night's sleep


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi!! I have a little something I'd like to send you. It's from
Alex when he was born but I don't think he ever wore it bc it was the wrong season. If youre not opposed to hand-me downs from my millionaire sister then I'd love to pass it on to you and Finley / James so it gets worn!


----------



## emandi

Sooo fed up! 
While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Emandi!! I have a little something I'd like to send you. It's from
> Alex when he was born but I don't think he ever wore it bc it was the wrong season. If youre not opposed to hand-me downs from my millionaire sister then I'd love to pass it on to you and Finley / James so it gets worn!

Aw Sarachka, that is very sweet :hugs:.


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Sooo fed up!
> While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
> I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
> He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.

This makes me very sad! Especially as you gave up Christmas for him!! Have you tried to get him to open up about it? Im So sorry



emandi said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Emandi!! I have a little something I'd like to send you. It's from
> Alex when he was born but I don't think he ever wore it bc it was the wrong season. If youre not opposed to hand-me downs from my millionaire sister then I'd love to pass it on to you and Finley / James so it gets worn!
> 
> Aw Sarachka, that is very sweet :hugs:.Click to expand...

Please can you PM me your address


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi said:


> Sooo fed up!
> While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
> I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
> He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.

normal! last 2 months ur bump gets alot bigger and they feel lil wierd about it sometimes dont take it out on them, yoiu become a mum as soon as u get bfp they become dad when they see their baby :)


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Sooo fed up!
> While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
> I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
> He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.
> 
> normal! last 2 months ur bump gets alot bigger and they feel lil wierd about it sometimes dont take it out on them, yoiu become a mum as soon as u get bfp they become dad when they see their baby :)Click to expand...

I agree with Clare. I remember complaining to DH that he never cuddled my bump or interacted with her but he couldn't be a better daddy now shes here. I think men just don't get as attached until they see their baby.


----------



## babyhopes2010

trin i have a cute outfit! ill send to you asap x


----------



## mummyApril

Emandi I'm so sorry you feel so down, makes me so sad :( but I think its just men they don't know how to act! I hope he snaps out of it soon and gives you all the support you need! 

While watching obem I got a little anxious when they did the c section argh scary! X


----------



## mummyApril

Def going to sleep now night


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Sooo fed up!
> While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
> I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
> He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.
> 
> normal! last 2 months ur bump gets alot bigger and they feel lil wierd about it sometimes dont take it out on them, yoiu become a mum as soon as u get bfp they become dad when they see their baby :)Click to expand...

thanks for the warning Claire! That last part is soooo true! MJ's been kinda lukewarm as well so i guess it's good to know he's not alone and i should be prepared.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Raise your glasses to bedtime Sausages everyone! To Bedtime Sausages!

Fasting bloods 83 :yipee: Down and down they go! :yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's 10 degrees outside at 6.30am, much warmer than recent below zero temps. Cool for my lab walking later.

I slept fabulously. Defo need a private pool so that after my breakfast I can do a few gorgeous refreshing lengths. The kids would love it too. And if ever your baby was ccrying you could take it for a dip to shut it up :haha: 

Right, off to be productive- just found an old jacket I'm going to chuck out but salvaged the buttons from for Holly's bedspread, so got 6 button holes to make now :thumbup:

:kiss: Happy Thursdays all xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished my curtain! :wohoo: I put little coloured felt circles on it like the ones I bought for my studio, it looks most jolly! Hope hollinka likes it! I think she will, she's easy to please at this age, she loves her table cloth and book bag :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

Morning everyone only one wake up call at 3am so were getting better I miss it when James used to sleep through :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Sooo fed up!
> While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
> I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
> He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.
> 
> normal! last 2 months ur bump gets alot bigger and they feel lil wierd about it sometimes dont take it out on them, yoiu become a mum as soon as u get bfp they become dad when they see their baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Clare. I remember complaining to DH that he never cuddled my bump or interacted with her but he couldn't be a better daddy now shes here. I think men just don't get as attached until they see their baby.Click to expand...

Oh I didn't see this on my lurker this morning. Sorry Emandi that your DH is being cold:hugs: That sounds really sad at a time which is soooo special to you both and where you should be rejoicing in the ultimate beautiful gift of love and life, and such a precious moment in the story of a couple. :nope: I hope it's not something that runs too deep. Maybe Clare and Essie are right and it's that he's not a 'pregnancy' man? Is this his first kid? (Sorry I can't remember if he's Emily's dad or not!:dohh:) I have a warped view because my dh is a bit of an old pro at kids now he's onto his 4th, so knows the absolute excitement and worry of it all and to be honest I often feel like the meany in my relationship and that I don't touch/seduce him enough when I'm pregnant, all preoccupied in my little happy bubble of bumpness with my baby projects. (Hell yeah let's get the tickets off the baby clothes and put them in order of stages!!!!) I have to remind myself to be extra affectionate or _he'll_ feel sad and feel rejected! As Essie says it probably won't last beyond the birth once he has his James trophy in his arms and bulges with love and pride. But you mentioned before that your dh has been out of sorts for a while, so I also hope it's something he manages to resolve independently of you and James and pregnancy/birth issues :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi April :hi: 

Ugghhh! What a thought, being woken up in the night by a baby! It's gonna be fun when Henry arrives, plus Holly has a new thing since her new bed of sleeping in until 10am, so I'm really out of the broken nights :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mind you I heard Holly playing her little electric piano at some point in the early hours this morning :haha: She soon fell back to sleep but it was very amusing. I said to dh that I think she's just rolled onto it, and then the "music" became quite clearly deliberate and there was some singing accompaniment :awww: Then silence!:sleep:

Ah the first coffee break of the day is the best!:coffee:

I have Issey Miyake cravings again, wonder how much a 25ml bottle costs. Maybe I can get it free along with my glucose test strips and vitamin pills? :shrug:

Oh yes Addie made me think to check my doctor's notes from my appointment the other day....I am measuring....25 weeks!! There's a surprise!!! Since I'm 25 weeks!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Round 2 of activity coming up, button holes this time...I used to be intimidated by button holing but I really enjoy them now :thumbup:

ps I am the principal morning spammer, there is never virgin snow thanks to me!!


----------



## TrinityMom

OMW! Such high drama here! I logged on an hour ago to say good morning and then our car guard came bursting into the shop dragging a man. He caught him in one of the owners' cars. Immediately the barrista and waiter, Menzi and Alex, came running out and started shouting and hitting and kicking the guy :shock: Work DH had to drag them all outside and called the armed response and the police. The armed response people are outside guarding him til the police get here

What a start to a Thursday morning!

Other than that, all good and peaceful my side :haha: Got a busy afternoon with patients and have to sort out a new battery for DH's car which is almost fixed (fingers, toes, everything crossed!)


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow what a tuesday morning:haha:

uh oh jab say today:argh:

feyas gone 55mins from waking up without screaming this morning-thats good lol


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Sooo fed up!
> While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
> I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
> He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.

Oh no! I'm so sorry :hugs: Is there someone else who can go in with you? You need good support, especially with a VBAC. I'm sure he has his own issues and stuff that's going on for him but this is a time where you have to be a bit selfish in order to have the best possible birth for you and your son


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> trin i have a cute outfit! ill send to you asap x

:happydance::kiss::hugs::cloud9:
Thank you!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Sooo fed up!
> While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
> I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
> He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.
> 
> normal! last 2 months ur bump gets alot bigger and they feel lil wierd about it sometimes dont take it out on them, yoiu become a mum as soon as u get bfp they become dad when they see their baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Clare. I remember complaining to DH that he never cuddled my bump or interacted with her but he couldn't be a better daddy now shes here. I think men just don't get as attached until they see their baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't see this on my lurker this morning. Sorry Emandi that your DH is being cold:hugs: That sounds really sad at a time which is soooo special to you both and where you should be rejoicing in the ultimate beautiful gift of love and life, and such a precious moment in the story of a couple. :nope: I hope it's not something that runs too deep. Maybe Clare and Essie are right and it's that he's not a 'pregnancy' man? Is this his first kid? (Sorry I can't remember if he's Emily's dad or not!:dohh:) I have a warped view because my dh is a bit of an old pro at kids now he's onto his 4th, so knows the absolute excitement and worry of it all and to be honest I often feel like the meany in my relationship and that I don't touch/seduce him enough when I'm pregnant, all preoccupied in my little happy bubble of bumpness with my baby projects. (Hell yeah let's get the tickets off the baby clothes and put them in order of stages!!!!) I have to remind myself to be extra affectionate or _he'll_ feel sad and feel rejected! As Essie says it probably won't last beyond the birth once he has his James trophy in his arms and bulges with love and pride. But you mentioned before that your dh has been out of sorts for a while, so I also hope it's something he manages to resolve independently of you and James and pregnancy/birth issues :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Bethany and everyone :hugs:.

DH is Emily's dad as well and he was great when we were expecting her. That's why I'm worried. I'm worried that we hit the crisis. I'm worried that he doesn't care about us as a family and will not change after the birth. I'm worried that I will stop loving him.
Today was supposed to be exciting day for me (reflexology at 11:45), but all I feel is depression and sadness. Just want to stay in and cry.

I'm sorry for such a depressing post.
Love you all and wish you lovely day (never mind the weather).
:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ingers crossed my dad will take me and lo 2 bicester for a week for some head space,marriage isnt very good atm:cry:

dh is oblivious to any marriage problems!!!!
he was shocked i was going away for the week,think it might o him some good to feel what its like when we arent around maybe then he will appreicate me/us more x

:hug: eMandi.im marriage has slowely got worse since 30wks preg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> It's 10 degrees outside at 6.30am, much warmer than recent below zero temps. Cool for my lab walking later.
> 
> I slept fabulously. Defo need a private pool so that after my breakfast I can do a few gorgeous refreshing lengths. The kids would love it too. And if ever your baby was ccrying you could take it for a dip to shut it up :haha:
> 
> Right, off to be productive- just found an old jacket I'm going to chuck out but salvaged the buttons from for Holly's bedspread, so got 6 button holes to make now :thumbup:
> 
> :kiss: Happy Thursdays all xxxx

I couldn't find the actual clip from Birth as We know it of pregnant women swimming in winter but then I found this, and there you are! 22 seconds in...and then at 30s someone takes Holly in for you :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3Y0zviOtKs


----------



## TrinityMom

Speaking of temperature, it's 38* here and not even 11 am yet :wacko:


----------



## poas

Emandi and Clare I'm really sad for you both :( I hope things sort themselves out for the better very quickly for you guys and dh's x
Trin....wow. that is all!
B, Harris slept till 10 as a toddler, even now we sometimes have to wake him for school and his normal bedtime is 6.30-7pm before anyone wonders if I keep him up ha ha xmorning all x


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Emandi and Clare I'm really sad for you both :( I hope things sort themselves out for the better very quickly for you guys and dh's x
> Trin....wow. that is all!
> B, Harris slept till 10 as a toddler, even now we sometimes have to wake him for school and his normal bedtime is 6.30-7pm before anyone wonders if I keep him up ha ha xmorning all x

OMG! Ch'ien woke up at 5am...always! Now it's maybe 6:30...if we're lucky. And he goes to bed at 8:30 (used to be 7)


----------



## mummyApril

I just spent 40 pound on cleaning products :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

Bloody hell April!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I just spent 40 pound on cleaning products :wacko:

I do that quite often :shrug: But then we have a LOT of cleaning to do

I NEEEEEEED to get food now, starverating!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm looking at all our options for high school for Ch'ien and we were looking at my old school because it's a private school but the fees are lower than other private schools (I think you call them public schools??). Anyway, the picture at the top of the page is me and my old debating team :shock: It was taken in Grade 11 before I got my honours blazer. How can they use such an old picture???? (I'm on the left. It's such a stupid posed picture :wacko:)
https://www.holyfamilycollege.co.za/prospectus/finance


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi April :hi:
> 
> Ugghhh! What a thought, being woken up in the night by a baby! It's gonna be fun when Henry arrives, plus Holly has a new thing since her new bed of sleeping in until 10am, so I'm really out of the broken nights :argh:

its surprising how well you get into it, iv ALWAYS had broken sleep the slightest noise wakes me, so i guess im used to it :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Mind you I heard Holly playing her little electric piano at some point in the early hours this morning :haha: She soon fell back to sleep but it was very amusing. I said to dh that I think she's just rolled onto it, and then the "music" became quite clearly deliberate and there was some singing accompaniment :awww: Then silence!:sleep:
> 
> Ah the first coffee break of the day is the best!:coffee:
> 
> I have Issey Miyake cravings again, wonder how much a 25ml bottle costs. Maybe I can get it free along with my glucose test strips and vitamin pills? :shrug:
> 
> Oh yes Addie made me think to check my doctor's notes from my appointment the other day....I am measuring....25 weeks!! There's a surprise!!! Since I'm 25 weeks!!!

maybe she was sleep composing? lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> OMW! Such high drama here! I logged on an hour ago to say good morning and then our car guard came bursting into the shop dragging a man. He caught him in one of the owners' cars. Immediately the barrista and waiter, Menzi and Alex, came running out and started shouting and hitting and kicking the guy :shock: Work DH had to drag them all outside and called the armed response and the police. The armed response people are outside guarding him til the police get here
> 
> What a start to a Thursday morning!
> 
> Other than that, all good and peaceful my side :haha: Got a busy afternoon with patients and have to sort out a new battery for DH's car which is almost fixed (fingers, toes, everything crossed!)

oh my its like eastenders where you are! :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Sooo fed up!
> While watching OBEM my DH said that he will laugh at me when I scream.
> I really don't now if I want him with me when in labour. I rather be on my own. In the last two months he didn't show any interest about the baby, didn't feel baby moving, didn't touch me. I don't like going to bed at the same time when he does anymore because I feel rejected. Don't know what to do :cry:.
> He just asked me what's wrong and when I said thanks for being supportive he walked away. I wish I can run away.
> 
> normal! last 2 months ur bump gets alot bigger and they feel lil wierd about it sometimes dont take it out on them, yoiu become a mum as soon as u get bfp they become dad when they see their baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Clare. I remember complaining to DH that he never cuddled my bump or interacted with her but he couldn't be a better daddy now shes here. I think men just don't get as attached until they see their baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't see this on my lurker this morning. Sorry Emandi that your DH is being cold:hugs: That sounds really sad at a time which is soooo special to you both and where you should be rejoicing in the ultimate beautiful gift of love and life, and such a precious moment in the story of a couple. :nope: I hope it's not something that runs too deep. Maybe Clare and Essie are right and it's that he's not a 'pregnancy' man? Is this his first kid? (Sorry I can't remember if he's Emily's dad or not!:dohh:) I have a warped view because my dh is a bit of an old pro at kids now he's onto his 4th, so knows the absolute excitement and worry of it all and to be honest I often feel like the meany in my relationship and that I don't touch/seduce him enough when I'm pregnant, all preoccupied in my little happy bubble of bumpness with my baby projects. (Hell yeah let's get the tickets off the baby clothes and put them in order of stages!!!!) I have to remind myself to be extra affectionate or _he'll_ feel sad and feel rejected! As Essie says it probably won't last beyond the birth once he has his James trophy in his arms and bulges with love and pride. But you mentioned before that your dh has been out of sorts for a while, so I also hope it's something he manages to resolve independently of you and James and pregnancy/birth issues :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bethany and everyone :hugs:.
> 
> DH is Emily's dad as well and he was great when we were expecting her. That's why I'm worried. I'm worried that we hit the crisis. I'm worried that he doesn't care about us as a family and will not change after the birth. I'm worried that I will stop loving him.
> Today was supposed to be exciting day for me (reflexology at 11:45), but all I feel is depression and sadness. Just want to stay in and cry.
> 
> I'm sorry for such a depressing post.
> Love you all and wish you lovely day (never mind the weather).
> :kiss:Click to expand...

it may because he thinks hes done it all before that because you know what youre doing he doesnt need to support as much? Im sure you wont stop loving him, after all Jays put me through i cant help but love him! He was an ass when i was preggo with James because he said 'well youve done it twice, you know what to expect' so maybe thats it :shrug: i really do hope he sorts it out not only for yourself Emily and baby but for himself because hell regret it! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha lazy toddlers Lissy! Yes Holly goes to bed at 6pm most nights! 7 if we're out later or she's playing a good game!

Just had blood sucked for toxo

Sarachka- crossed my mind that you might want your iron checked if you're still tired well into 2nd tri? :shrug: Since you're seeing your doc later... 

Trin I can't see your swimming post from the lurker but I'll catch it later- I'm intrigued!


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> ingers crossed my dad will take me and lo 2 bicester for a week for some head space,marriage isnt very good atm:cry:
> 
> dh is oblivious to any marriage problems!!!!
> he was shocked i was going away for the week,think it might o him some good to feel what its like when we arent around maybe then he will appreicate me/us more x
> 
> :hug: eMandi.im marriage has slowely got worse since 30wks preg

im sorry Clare, it can be such a struggle with a new baby and a relationship, it takes ALOT of work, which is why im still working on mine, whether it will end for good or turn out to be the right decision only time will tell :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Speaking of temperature, it's 38* here and not even 11 am yet :wacko:

its raining here, not cold which is good but still i had wet feet after my walk to school! so i bought myself some wellies, bring on the muddy puddles ;)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Emandi and Clare I'm really sad for you both :( I hope things sort themselves out for the better very quickly for you guys and dh's x
> Trin....wow. that is all!
> B, Harris slept till 10 as a toddler, even now we sometimes have to wake him for school and his normal bedtime is 6.30-7pm before anyone wonders if I keep him up ha ha xmorning all x

Fayes the same shell go to bed at 7 30 and wake up (on her own) at about half 9 sometimes half 10! She wakes up well on a school day though so its all good, Angel on the other hand shell go to sleep at 9, no matter what time i put her to bed, and wake up at 7! sometimes earlier, and shell read in bed! i suspect that will change when her hormones come into play!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Bloody hell April!

i know but in all fairness cleaning products are quite expensive, i had to get oven cleaning and leather cleaner and ... everything else lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I just spent 40 pound on cleaning products :wacko:
> 
> I do that quite often :shrug: But then we have a LOT of cleaning to do
> 
> I NEEEEEEED to get food now, starverating!Click to expand...

i have got a lot of cleaning to do today, its almost spring after all yes? lol spring-cleaning commence, although i havent started it yet apart from a load of washing, iv been back half hour :/


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I'm looking at all our options for high school for Ch'ien and we were looking at my old school because it's a private school but the fees are lower than other private schools (I think you call them public schools??). Anyway, the picture at the top of the page is me and my old debating team :shock: It was taken in Grade 11 before I got my honours blazer. How can they use such an old picture???? (I'm on the left. It's such a stupid posed picture :wacko:)
> https://www.holyfamilycollege.co.za/prospectus/finance

ha thats brilliant! i hope my school doesnt do that with me though!


----------



## mummyApril

oh oh my older sister is not preggo! so thats a relief! my younger sister is still trying but since coming off of her pill shes had awful anxiety/panic must run in the family our crazy hormones! shes having loads of blood tests one for hormonal imbalance, i wonder if it will turn out she has my condition :shrug: will be interesting!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I are having lunch in a bistro today :munch: I'm too hungry to walk home without lunch. I'll be having tomato and mozarella for starters and then my FAVE, nicoise salad :happydance: Holly's having sausage and chips, give her a break from gd diet the poor thing!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Perrier, I'm soooo into fizzy water at the moment, it's yum. With ice and a twist of lemon :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

im going to make a list of the things i have to do today:
KITCHEN:
dishes :thumbup:
scrub sides
scrub tiles
empty cupboards/fridge :thumbup:
clean oven/grill :thumbup:
clean windowsills/windows :thumbup:
sweep floor/wash floor
LIVING ROOM:
tidy bookshelf (which isnt really a bookshelf) 
dust everything/skirting(sp) 
bang out rug/x5 it
wash down doors
clean windows
wash leather sofa
hoover/wash floor
HALLWAY:
dust skirtings
wash walls (childrens hand marks)
hoover/x5 carpet
BATHROOM:
was bath/sink/toilet
wash tiles
wash windows
change light cord/shower curtain
sweep/wash floor
GIRLS ROOM:
tidy
change beds
dust
wash windows
clean mirrors
new curtains up
hoover/x5 floor
MY ROOM:
sort out clothes
change beds
dust
clean mirrors
wash windows
hoover/x5 floor

AND DONE! how mark how much iv done when iv done it hahahaha


----------



## Essie

Morning!

B, great bloods :thumbup: enjoy your lunch with the little monkey.

April glad James had a more settled night, Lyra was also only up once. I'm hoping this is the start of more settled sleep again. Fingers crossed.

Trin, :shock: what a morning! Hope the rest of your day is not so dramatic.

Emandi and Clare :hugs: I'm so sad reading all the men poofucks that our beautiful ladies are going through at the moment. I hope both your men realize that things aren't right and step up for you.

Oh April I think you'd have been in your element in our house when we moved in. It was so dirty! There was even a half baked potato in the oven. It needed serious cleaning treatment before it was livable. 

I'm trying to get organized for our weekend away. I don't like to make last minute plans so I'm a bit stressed making a list of everything to take. Putting on washing so the clothes we want are ironed and ready. I'm going out tonight for a leaving party for one of my best work friends. This will be DH second evening Alone with lyra, here's hoping they can crack drinking from a sippy cup this time.


----------



## Essie

What time was Teen Mom on last night? My sky box recorded Pretty Little Liars instead :growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> OMW! Such high drama here! I logged on an hour ago to say good morning and then our car guard came bursting into the shop dragging a man. He caught him in one of the owners' cars. Immediately the barrista and waiter, Menzi and Alex, came running out and started shouting and hitting and kicking the guy :shock: Work DH had to drag them all outside and called the armed response and the police. The armed response people are outside guarding him til the police get here
> 
> What a start to a Thursday morning!
> 
> Other than that, all good and peaceful my side :haha: Got a busy afternoon with patients and have to sort out a new battery for DH's car which is almost fixed (fingers, toes, everything crossed!)
> 
> oh my its like eastenders where you are! :shock:Click to expand...

:haha: I've never seen it...must be exciting!

The police came after 1 1/2 hours and asked if the owner wanted to press charges. They said he'd spend 3 months in jail before he even got a trial so she said no


----------



## TrinityMom

My patient cancelled 10 min before her appointment :growlmad: Could have made my last app earlier but it's too late to reschedule now. So inconsiderate


----------



## addie25

Question: When did you start setting things up?? Our furniture is coming March 2nd so I was thinking of setting other things up that week as well, or do you think I should wait till April.

I went on my registry and all the big items have been purchased :happydance: 

Some of them will be given to us early bc they are 2 heavy to bring to my shower but I think I want to wait till March to set up.

My concern with setting up in March is I don't want Nikki cat to think the swings and pack and play which will be downstairs are hers bc she wont see it being used for a baby yet. Will she get mad later if the girls r in it and she think its hers? Obviously when we are home will will tell her she cant go in it (all the good that will do she never listens) The babies room will def be set up in March but we can shut that door so she can't get in it.

When do you think we should set things up???


----------



## addie25

In answer to the men question. From what I hear a woman falls in love when she gets pregnant and a man after the babies arrive. My DH wasn't big on playing with my belly at first, now he is rubbing it and waiting to feel kicks. He still says OMG and laughs when he sees my belly without clothes over it!! :dohh: Men are men. It is harder for them to connect be4 the babies are here, it's not concrete enough or them till they can actually hold their child so don't worry he will be just fine after the baby arrives!!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Question: When did you start setting things up?? Our furniture is coming March 2nd so I was thinking of setting other things up that week as well, or do you think I should wait till April.
> 
> I went on my registry and all the big items have been purchased :happydance:
> 
> Some of them will be given to us early bc they are 2 heavy to bring to my shower but I think I want to wait till March to set up.
> 
> My concern with setting up in March is I don't want Nikki cat to think the swings and pack and play which will be downstairs are hers bc she wont see it being used for a baby yet. Will she get mad later if the girls r in it and she think its hers? Obviously when we are home will will tell her she cant go in it (all the good that will do she never listens) The babies room will def be set up in March but we can shut that door so she can't get in it.
> 
> When do you think we should set things up???

We didn't set things up til about 38 weeks, because I didn't want our dog or cats climbiong on things. But having said that they don't actually climb on lyras stuff. The only problem we've had is Kano picking up her toys thinking they're his.


----------



## addie25

Nikki cat will nap in swings and she will nap in the pack and play. She loves to try everything out. I will cover them with blankets so if she does it is not directly on it. I think it would be good if things are set up by April. It will take us longer bc we have 2 of everything to set up so this way we get it out of the way and relax till the girls are born in May. I am so excited to set up the stroller. My MIL has it in her house she got it yesterday. I will wait to do that till I get my new car bc I will keep it in the trunk. Hopefully we get my new car in the next 2 months.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Nikki cat will nap in swings and she will nap in the pack and play. She loves to try everything out. I will cover them with blankets so if she does it is not directly on it. I think it would be good if things are set up by April. It will take us longer bc we have 2 of everything to set up so this way we get it out of the way and relax till the girls are born in May. I am so excited to set up the stroller. My MIL has it in her house she got it yesterday. I will wait to do that till I get my new car bc I will keep it in the trunk. Hopefully we get my new car in the next 2 months.

Normally ours cats would be in everything, any box/bag that gets left laying around ends up with a cat in it :haha: but they've never even tried to get in anything. The Moses basket, cot, bouncer - I thought theyd be cat magnets but no :shrug:


----------



## addie25

WOW I HOPE Nikki is not interested in any of it as well. That would be awesome!!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> WOW I HOPE Nikki is not interested in any of it as well. That would be awesome!!

They're not interested in lyra herself either. Although pepper (the more timid one) let her pet him the other day :awww: I was nervous though incase she pulled his fur and he tried to scratch her.


----------



## addie25

That is good I really hope Nikki has no interest in them. I know she likes kids but kids that can walk and such. She stares at them from far away and sometimes will let them pet her. I have never seen her with a baby so I am anxious.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have Sale shoes :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm back home after having to leave work due to some kind of funny turn


----------



## mummyApril

i definitely wont be finished all of that today haha im having a break while waiting for oven bits to soak...


----------



## addie25

We did a bit of a spring cleaning a couple weeks ago. Our parents came over and cleaned out a lot of stuff we didn't use anymore :thumbup: It was very nice of them bc I can't lift anything and DH works during the day so they came and helped out!!


----------



## mummyApril

hope youre ok Sarah!


----------



## cassie04

[SIZE="4[COLOR="Magenta"]"]Hi! I'm on here to announce that I am officially the mother to.....[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## cassie04

.....a completed,printed and filed away dissertation :happydance: I am a very proud mummy to that big bad ass baby :blush::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

jeez don't do that to me cassie!


----------



## HollyMonkey

APRIL!!! You too are part of the conspiracy to make me blub this week I see!!Thankyou soooooooo much for the gorgeous outfits, they're FABULOUS!!

You really are too kind to me :cry:

Thankyou millions and millions and millions! :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

*April *your house must be so spotless! I feel ashamed, I might go and do some cleaning :blush: I do actually quite like housework but I just can't seem to maintain the shiny shiny stage of freshly done housework for very long. Is there a technique? Like a whip round every morning and every evening or something? Honestly on a daily basis I really can never get past the basics like dishwasher emptied and toys tidied up. Other people seem to have twinkling clean houses!

*Sarachka* are you ok? At least you have a timely medical visit :hugs:

*Cat subject*- we put balloons in the cot and all that business before Holly arrived but the cats didn't show the slightest bit of interest in any of the baby set up, like yours Essie!! 

*General info-*My morning bloods are ok but my daytime ones are creeping up now :dohh: Not post meal ones, they're really low, but general day when I haven't eaten, they're hovering in the 90's. It's the opposite of my Holly GD, where my fasting was really low and I had trouble controlling the after meal ones. This time the after meal is easy if I don't eat more than rations but by base level is higher. Ho hum, appointment next Thursday :thumbup: Must be a particularity of :blue: GD


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> jeez don't do that to me cassie!

:haha: it does mean i can indeed come out and play more often now!:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just a thought on the subject of Emandi's and Clare's relationship posts- when I had my birth preparation classes at the hospital the lady taking them was very kind and funny, and quite brutal about realities, which was good! (I think I've mentioned already the breastfeeding perspective she gave us- about it not coming naturally and something you have to work hard to achieve, which was very good for me to know in advance) and she was the same about birth rarely being a bed of roses....and she was also very realistic about the effects of pregnancy and childbirth on the couple. Her other job was as a counsellor for couples following childbirth, and she put alot of emphasis on seeking help as soon as couple issues arise since they can often get worse rather than resolve themselves. It was an interesting point that I'd not considered before, and it was good I think that the post-birth and relationship issues were addressed during our classes and we all left with a number to call in case of need :shrug: I don't know if hospitals in the UK run such things?


----------



## HollyMonkey

All this talk of relationships! I've sent nice texts today to DH to show him I love him as well as my bump! I don't want him worrying!:dohh: I told him his pink shirt and brown tie look nice :awww: He'll probably ask me what I want when he gets home! And I'll say 'eternal marital bliss' and he'll think I've finally gone stark raving bonkers :haha:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> All this talk of relationships! I've sent nice texts today to DH to show him I love him as well as my bump! I don't want him worrying!:dohh: I told him his pink shirt and brown tie look nice :awww: He'll probably ask me what I want when he gets home! And I'll say 'eternal marital bliss' and he'll think I've finally gone stark raving bonkers :haha:

Someone's going to get lucky tonight :winkwink:


----------



## poas

Speaking of eternal marital bliss, who wants to organise my wedding? Any takers?


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> Speaking of eternal marital bliss, who wants to organise my wedding? Any takers?

Me me me me me :thumbup: seriously! i would love to be a wedding planner! gosh, you must be mad to pass that fun onto someone else! i couldnt! :haha: when is your wedding date?


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Speaking of eternal marital bliss, who wants to organise my wedding? Any takers?

I will!

Lissy don't feel like you have to take me up on this out of politeness but I'd love to do anything you need graphic-wise for you completely free of charge. If you did need things printed I'm happy to create the art work and help you find the cheapest production costs. I loooooove doing stuff like this esp for v good friends.


----------



## Sarachka

Back from midwife. Everything fine. No high BP, no protein in urine, uterous measuring just right for 24 weeks. Alice currently laying on my chest like I live only to provide her comfort.


----------



## cassie04

Ok i am being sooooooo selfish at the minute but i cant help it.......

As you know we moved into Dave's parents as they had a huge house, we have our own living room and plenty of privacy and space for baby reed. We were doing this to put away £750-1000 a month. Which has been amazing by the way!

Anyhoo.......so the bestest thing that i love about daves parents is that they are still together. Noone in my family is still with their partners and i was really looking forward to baby reed having a set of granparents. I thought this would be really good for her.

So......last weekend dave was in the kitchen with his mum and she said to dave they have been at councelling sessions and are breaking up but not to tell me cos im hormonal. Now Dave is handling this fine, his younger brother is handling it fine and has spoken to me about it.......but i literally will just burst out in tears if they say anything to me! i know how selfish of me!??!?!? i think i was just relying on them to be together forever and they were the one couple that baby reed would have, rather than her getting confused about why she has soo many grandads and grandmas and why they dont live together.

Anyway its just me and daves dad in at the minute....and he asked me if daves mum has mentioned anything to me about 'them' to which i freaked out and said no then walked away........i didnt really know how to handle the situation........but i just dont want to know.......plus i now feel a nuisance that we are living here :shrug:

I feel awfull cos its not about me at all!:nope:


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:



> Back from midwife. Everything fine. No high BP, no protein in urine, uterous measuring just right for 24 weeks. Alice currently laying on my chest like I live only to provide her comfort.

Thats all great! since when did you pick a name?!?!?!?! sorry its cos i have neglected here! alice is great it reminds me of alice in wonderland!:cloud9:


----------



## poas

Wow you two  I actually am useless. We have the venue we like in Devon, precise dates unsure but April of 2013. A ridiculously small budget and a crap me. I just literally bought a wedding dress from china in a size three sizes smaller than I am. In teal, as it is my most favourite colour, and I personally think white would not be good for me one I am not virginal,two I am sooo clumsy I would spill something instantly, three if I don't like it my be tie can wear it as bridesmaid dress  help help help. Sarah I will need like 40 save the date things for April, just to make people aware, and the same for invites when I have specific dates, I can PayPal you whatever you need if you are serious? And cassie- any tips ideas? I'm all ears


----------



## poas

Cassie that's really sad :( sorry. Oh and Alice is Sarah's first baby her kitty  lol
I too am glad all went well at midwives for sez and b


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> Cassie that's really sad :( sorry. Oh and Alice is Sarah's first baby her kitty  lol
> I too am glad all went well at midwives for sez and b

:haha: ooops sorry sarah :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *April *your house must be so spotless! I feel ashamed, I might go and do some cleaning :blush: I do actually quite like housework but I just can't seem to maintain the shiny shiny stage of freshly done housework for very long. Is there a technique? Like a whip round every morning and every evening or something? Honestly on a daily basis I really can never get past the basics like dishwasher emptied and toys tidied up. Other people seem to have twinkling clean houses!
> 
> *Sarachka* are you ok? At least you have a timely medical visit :hugs:
> 
> *Cat subject*- we put balloons in the cot and all that business before Holly arrived but the cats didn't show the slightest bit of interest in any of the baby set up, like yours Essie!!
> 
> *General info-*My morning bloods are ok but my daytime ones are creeping up now :dohh: Not post meal ones, they're really low, but general day when I haven't eaten, they're hovering in the 90's. It's the opposite of my Holly GD, where my fasting was really low and I had trouble controlling the after meal ones. This time the after meal is easy if I don't eat more than rations but by base level is higher. Ho hum, appointment next Thursday :thumbup: Must be a particularity of :blue: GD

my house isnt always pristine, the girls are mega messy, the dishes are always left until the morning (i kinda got out of routine with that) but i do go around in the morning before and after school then nap then get the girls and continue when i get back, i repeat same thing over n over all day its non stop, tbh id rather do something else haha! So glad you like the clothes :) xxxx


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> Wow you two  I actually am useless. We have the venue we like in Devon, precise dates unsure but April of 2013. A ridiculously small budget and a crap me. I just literally bought a wedding dress from china in a size three sizes smaller than I am. In teal, as it is my most favourite colour, and I personally think white would not be good for me one I am not virginal,two I am sooo clumsy I would spill something instantly, three if I don't like it my be tie can wear it as bridesmaid dress  help help help. Sarah I will need like 40 save the date things for April, just to make people aware, and the same for invites when I have specific dates, I can PayPal you whatever you need if you are serious? And cassie- any tips ideas? I'm all ears

ooooh my friend had a cheese board for her cake as the cakes were too expensive.....dont know if u liked cheese but it meant she saved lots of pennies and it looked fab :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







32451_466190254464_576959464_6063372_648060_n.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6









32451_466190304464_576959464_6063379_8111568_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> .....a completed,printed and filed away dissertation :happydance: I am a very proud mummy to that big bad ass baby :blush::haha:

Well done Cassie!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Ok i am being sooooooo selfish at the minute but i cant help it.......
> 
> As you know we moved into Dave's parents as they had a huge house, we have our own living room and plenty of privacy and space for baby reed. We were doing this to put away £750-1000 a month. Which has been amazing by the way!
> 
> Anyhoo.......so the bestest thing that i love about daves parents is that they are still together. Noone in my family is still with their partners and i was really looking forward to baby reed having a set of granparents. I thought this would be really good for her.
> 
> So......last weekend dave was in the kitchen with his mum and she said to dave they have been at councelling sessions and are breaking up but not to tell me cos im hormonal. Now Dave is handling this fine, his younger brother is handling it fine and has spoken to me about it.......but i literally will just burst out in tears if they say anything to me! i know how selfish of me!??!?!? i think i was just relying on them to be together forever and they were the one couple that baby reed would have, rather than her getting confused about why she has soo many grandads and grandmas and why they dont live together.
> 
> Anyway its just me and daves dad in at the minute....and he asked me if daves mum has mentioned anything to me about 'them' to which i freaked out and said no then walked away........i didnt really know how to handle the situation........but i just dont want to know.......plus i now feel a nuisance that we are living here :shrug:
> 
> I feel awfull cos its not about me at all!:nope:

oh lovey, im sorry :( Angel has lots of 'grandads and grandmas' and she never been confused or questioned it, although she has only just realised my mum is her nan :/ i hope the counselling works out for the best :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *April *your house must be so spotless! I feel ashamed, I might go and do some cleaning :blush: I do actually quite like housework but I just can't seem to maintain the shiny shiny stage of freshly done housework for very long. Is there a technique? Like a whip round every morning and every evening or something? Honestly on a daily basis I really can never get past the basics like dishwasher emptied and toys tidied up. Other people seem to have twinkling clean houses!
> 
> *Sarachka* are you ok? At least you have a timely medical visit :hugs:
> 
> *Cat subject*- we put balloons in the cot and all that business before Holly arrived but the cats didn't show the slightest bit of interest in any of the baby set up, like yours Essie!!
> 
> *General info-*My morning bloods are ok but my daytime ones are creeping up now :dohh: Not post meal ones, they're really low, but general day when I haven't eaten, they're hovering in the 90's. It's the opposite of my Holly GD, where my fasting was really low and I had trouble controlling the after meal ones. This time the after meal is easy if I don't eat more than rations but by base level is higher. Ho hum, appointment next Thursday :thumbup: Must be a particularity of :blue: GD
> 
> my house isnt always pristine, the girls are mega messy, the dishes are always left until the morning (i kinda got out of routine with that) but i do go around in the morning before and after school then nap then get the girls and continue when i get back, i repeat same thing over n over all day its non stop, tbh id rather do something else haha! So glad you like the clothes :) xxxxClick to expand...

The clothes are fab, I can't wait to show dh! He's been astonished this week- 3 parcels I've received with blue baby stuff! Thanks again :hugs:

Well I just tidied Holly's room- not easy since she untidies behind me:dohh: And I put her curtain up, I've got before and after pics for later on tonight in the picture slot:haha: The kitchen is a disaster though, and the boys aren't even here so I can't blame them!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Wow you two  I actually am useless. We have the venue we like in Devon, precise dates unsure but April of 2013. A ridiculously small budget and a crap me. I just literally bought a wedding dress from china in a size three sizes smaller than I am. In teal, as it is my most favourite colour, and I personally think white would not be good for me one I am not virginal,two I am sooo clumsy I would spill something instantly, three if I don't like it my be tie can wear it as bridesmaid dress  help help help. Sarah I will need like 40 save the date things for April, just to make people aware, and the same for invites when I have specific dates, I can PayPal you whatever you need if you are serious? And cassie- any tips ideas? I'm all ears
> 
> ooooh my friend had a cheese board for her cake as the cakes were too expensive.....dont know if u liked cheese but it meant she saved lots of pennies and it looked fab :thumbup:Click to expand...

my sisters cake was £800 :/ all made of white chocolate on the outside!
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264191_10150296438867658_624932657_9061165_1824626_n.jpg


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Wow you two  I actually am useless. We have the venue we like in Devon, precise dates unsure but April of 2013. A ridiculously small budget and a crap me. I just literally bought a wedding dress from china in a size three sizes smaller than I am. In teal, as it is my most favourite colour, and I personally think white would not be good for me one I am not virginal,two I am sooo clumsy I would spill something instantly, three if I don't like it my be tie can wear it as bridesmaid dress  help help help. Sarah I will need like 40 save the date things for April, just to make people aware, and the same for invites when I have specific dates, I can PayPal you whatever you need if you are serious? And cassie- any tips ideas? I'm all ears
> 
> ooooh my friend had a cheese board for her cake as the cakes were too expensive.....dont know if u liked cheese but it meant she saved lots of pennies and it looked fab :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> my sisters cake was £800 :/ all made of white chocolate on the outside!
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264191_10150296438867658_624932657_9061165_1824626_n.jpgClick to expand...


£800 :wacko: looks like i will be sticking to cheese! im definitly in the wrong profession! bakers must be in the money


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> *April *your house must be so spotless! I feel ashamed, I might go and do some cleaning :blush: I do actually quite like housework but I just can't seem to maintain the shiny shiny stage of freshly done housework for very long. Is there a technique? Like a whip round every morning and every evening or something? Honestly on a daily basis I really can never get past the basics like dishwasher emptied and toys tidied up. Other people seem to have twinkling clean houses!
> 
> *Sarachka* are you ok? At least you have a timely medical visit :hugs:
> 
> *Cat subject*- we put balloons in the cot and all that business before Holly arrived but the cats didn't show the slightest bit of interest in any of the baby set up, like yours Essie!!
> 
> *General info-*My morning bloods are ok but my daytime ones are creeping up now :dohh: Not post meal ones, they're really low, but general day when I haven't eaten, they're hovering in the 90's. It's the opposite of my Holly GD, where my fasting was really low and I had trouble controlling the after meal ones. This time the after meal is easy if I don't eat more than rations but by base level is higher. Ho hum, appointment next Thursday :thumbup: Must be a particularity of :blue: GD
> 
> my house isnt always pristine, the girls are mega messy, the dishes are always left until the morning (i kinda got out of routine with that) but i do go around in the morning before and after school then nap then get the girls and continue when i get back, i repeat same thing over n over all day its non stop, tbh id rather do something else haha! So glad you like the clothes :) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> The clothes are fab, I can't wait to show dh! He's been astonished this week- 3 parcels I've received with blue baby stuff! Thanks again :hugs:
> 
> Well I just tidied Holly's room- not easy since she untidies behind me:dohh: And I put her curtain up, I've got before and after pics for later on tonight in the picture slot:haha: The kitchen is a disaster though, and the boys aren't even here so I can't blame them!Click to expand...

Not a problem at all :)
my kitchen is still untidy from me moving things to spring clean! now my back and c sec is hurting and i still have to finish it off! i cant believe it has taken me 4 hours to do what iv done, stoopid oven! iv sent the girls to 'tidy' their room, every little helps lol. going to finish kitchen then hot bath book n bed i hope haha


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Wow you two  I actually am useless. We have the venue we like in Devon, precise dates unsure but April of 2013. A ridiculously small budget and a crap me. I just literally bought a wedding dress from china in a size three sizes smaller than I am. In teal, as it is my most favourite colour, and I personally think white would not be good for me one I am not virginal,two I am sooo clumsy I would spill something instantly, three if I don't like it my be tie can wear it as bridesmaid dress  help help help. Sarah I will need like 40 save the date things for April, just to make people aware, and the same for invites when I have specific dates, I can PayPal you whatever you need if you are serious? And cassie- any tips ideas? I'm all ears
> 
> ooooh my friend had a cheese board for her cake as the cakes were too expensive.....dont know if u liked cheese but it meant she saved lots of pennies and it looked fab :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> my sisters cake was £800 :/ all made of white chocolate on the outside!
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264191_10150296438867658_624932657_9061165_1824626_n.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> £800 :wacko: looks like i will be sticking to cheese! im definitly in the wrong profession! bakers must be in the moneyClick to expand...

we need a gd bakers around here! only have Asdas one and i like cakes!


----------



## cassie04

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Wow you two  I actually am useless. We have the venue we like in Devon, precise dates unsure but April of 2013. A ridiculously small budget and a crap me. I just literally bought a wedding dress from china in a size three sizes smaller than I am. In teal, as it is my most favourite colour, and I personally think white would not be good for me one I am not virginal,two I am sooo clumsy I would spill something instantly, three if I don't like it my be tie can wear it as bridesmaid dress  help help help. Sarah I will need like 40 save the date things for April, just to make people aware, and the same for invites when I have specific dates, I can PayPal you whatever you need if you are serious? And cassie- any tips ideas? I'm all ears
> 
> ooooh my friend had a cheese board for her cake as the cakes were too expensive.....dont know if u liked cheese but it meant she saved lots of pennies and it looked fab :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> my sisters cake was £800 :/ all made of white chocolate on the outside!
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264191_10150296438867658_624932657_9061165_1824626_n.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> £800 :wacko: looks like i will be sticking to cheese! im definitly in the wrong profession! bakers must be in the moneyClick to expand...

mmmmmm the more i look at that photo the more i NEED to go and buy some white chocolate to dunk in my coffee :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i am being sooooooo selfish at the minute but i cant help it.......
> 
> As you know we moved into Dave's parents as they had a huge house, we have our own living room and plenty of privacy and space for baby reed. We were doing this to put away £750-1000 a month. Which has been amazing by the way!
> 
> Anyhoo.......so the bestest thing that i love about daves parents is that they are still together. Noone in my family is still with their partners and i was really looking forward to baby reed having a set of granparents. I thought this would be really good for her.
> 
> So......last weekend dave was in the kitchen with his mum and she said to dave they have been at councelling sessions and are breaking up but not to tell me cos im hormonal. Now Dave is handling this fine, his younger brother is handling it fine and has spoken to me about it.......but i literally will just burst out in tears if they say anything to me! i know how selfish of me!??!?!? i think i was just relying on them to be together forever and they were the one couple that baby reed would have, rather than her getting confused about why she has soo many grandads and grandmas and why they dont live together.
> 
> Anyway its just me and daves dad in at the minute....and he asked me if daves mum has mentioned anything to me about 'them' to which i freaked out and said no then walked away........i didnt really know how to handle the situation........but i just dont want to know.......plus i now feel a nuisance that we are living here :shrug:
> 
> I feel awfull cos its not about me at all!:nope:
> 
> oh lovey, im sorry :( Angel has lots of 'grandads and grandmas' and she never been confused or questioned it, although she has only just realised my mum is her nan :/ i hope the counselling works out for the best :)Click to expand...

thats nice to know!:thumbup: i just feel like i am a curse......everyone i go near breaks up :cry:


----------



## cassie04

It's my baby shower on saturday woohhhhhooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i am being sooooooo selfish at the minute but i cant help it.......
> 
> As you know we moved into Dave's parents as they had a huge house, we have our own living room and plenty of privacy and space for baby reed. We were doing this to put away £750-1000 a month. Which has been amazing by the way!
> 
> Anyhoo.......so the bestest thing that i love about daves parents is that they are still together. Noone in my family is still with their partners and i was really looking forward to baby reed having a set of granparents. I thought this would be really good for her.
> 
> So......last weekend dave was in the kitchen with his mum and she said to dave they have been at councelling sessions and are breaking up but not to tell me cos im hormonal. Now Dave is handling this fine, his younger brother is handling it fine and has spoken to me about it.......but i literally will just burst out in tears if they say anything to me! i know how selfish of me!??!?!? i think i was just relying on them to be together forever and they were the one couple that baby reed would have, rather than her getting confused about why she has soo many grandads and grandmas and why they dont live together.
> 
> Anyway its just me and daves dad in at the minute....and he asked me if daves mum has mentioned anything to me about 'them' to which i freaked out and said no then walked away........i didnt really know how to handle the situation........but i just dont want to know.......plus i now feel a nuisance that we are living here :shrug:
> 
> I feel awfull cos its not about me at all!:nope:
> 
> oh lovey, im sorry :( Angel has lots of 'grandads and grandmas' and she never been confused or questioned it, although she has only just realised my mum is her nan :/ i hope the counselling works out for the best :)Click to expand...
> 
> thats nice to know!:thumbup: i just feel like i am a curse......everyone i go near breaks up :cry:Click to expand...

dont be silly, mummy and daddy are still strong thats the main thing for her :) she wont care about the rest, dont feel its your fault, far from it my love x


----------



## emandi

Essie said:


> What time was Teen Mom on last night? My sky box recorded Pretty Little Liars instead :growlmad:

Yes mine did the same silly thing :wacko:. It's on tonight again at 9pm or on MTV+1 at 10pm.


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> It's my baby shower on saturday woohhhhhooooooooo :happydance:

i cannot WAIT to see pictures!


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> What time was Teen Mom on last night? My sky box recorded Pretty Little Liars instead :growlmad:
> 
> Yes mine did the same silly thing :wacko:. It's on tonight again at 9pm or on MTV+1 at 10pm.Click to expand...

hmmm i recorded it on wednesday last week and it recorded about a boy losing weight, i always get the friday one though


----------



## mummyApril

James is dancing to Madonna its soooo funny! iv never seen him wriggle n jiggle like this!


----------



## poas

I am sooo doing that Cassie  thankyou-it is a standing joke between us the amount of cheese oh eats so that is perfect-plus my I laws live in France so can smuggle some yummy ones  next idea?lol


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> I am sooo doing that Cassie  thankyou-it is a standing joke between us the amount of cheese oh eats so that is perfect-plus my I laws live in France so can smuggle some yummy ones  next idea?lol

awwwww yey.......it sound perfect for you :thumbup: awwww i like when i can be of help:blush:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of eternal marital bliss, who wants to organise my wedding? Any takers?
> 
> Me me me me me :thumbup: seriously! i would love to be a wedding planner! gosh, you must be mad to pass that fun onto someone else! i couldnt! :haha: when is your wedding date?Click to expand...

When I was 18 I did half of a wedding planning course, i was going to call my company "Briar Rose Weddings" I designed a logo and everything :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Ahhhh heartburn. No where close to me does medication


----------



## mummyApril

Angel has got the giggles watching James dance haha


----------



## cassie04

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdZZmClD-rQ

favourite video ever


----------



## poas

Come on Essie, all ideas welcome


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy how would you like the 'save the dare' cards to look? Size wise would you like them standard postcard size? Any particular theme or colour scheme? Google search some ideas - I can reproduce anything haha I'm a master thief


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdZZmClD-rQ
> 
> favourite video ever

that is the best ever! i love it!


----------



## mummyApril

anyone elses baby do a scream for attention (not a cry scream just scream)


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Come on Essie, all ideas welcome

Are you having particular colour/theme? We were on a budget for ours but I still wanted to do favours so I bought little silver buckets and filled them with love hearts, wrapped in cellophane with ribbon. I wanted to do roses in teapots on the tables but didn't in the end as we didn't have roses. 

What's your venue like? Flowers? Anything you can do yourself saves money.


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is exciting, a wedding! Reminds me that it's less than 2 months until my 1yr anniversary! I'll leave you in the hands of the planning pros Lissy, I had a really small wedding and just handwrote cards and my mum brought a cake over from Waitrose :haha: Oh and my dress for £25 in the sale in a little boutique near my parents house! I'm not much given to wedding planning myself! When is it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> anyone elses baby do a scream for attention (not a cry scream just scream)

yes mine! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

OOOh! I have a honeydew! One more step before watermelon :shock: I bought a watermelon yesterday and said to DH in 3 weeks I'll have one of these in me...his eyes nearly popped out of his head. Here's me and our watermelon which I am nomming now :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Tarquin doing his Nacho Libre imitation :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tra la la la la. I'm feeling merry and gay https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIF Time to go and do some cooking. I might put an apron on, an apron over a bump. How homely :hugs: There's quite a xylophone and electric piano concert coming from upstairs, Holly's clearly fast asleep :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG talk about a ship in a bottle Trin, how are we going to get the watermelons _out_? :shock:


----------



## poas

Postcard size sounds great, teal and cream? Def some teal though, and something along the lines of we're getting married April 2013 so save some time? 
I have ordered little organza bags in teal and white for favour bags from china  we will put something in lol?!
Its a ramshackle manor house, if you fancy a look it is blagdon manor in collaton St Mary, paignton-it has a site with pics  we want it laid back and it'll only be 50 adults including us, and 15 kids, 28 of us staying in the house for a week


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG talk about a ship in a bottle Trin, how are we going to get the watermelons _out_? :shock:

:haha: I said that to dh! At least they're not the SHAPE of a watermelon


----------



## TrinityMom

My last patient was just so sad. Had a quick birth - baby 2.98kg. That night, baby fed 12 -3am (normal after a quick birth - baby is in shock). Nurses insisted that she had no milk and baby must have a top up. Was told that she absolutely MUST only do 10 minutes a time every 3 hours. Baby is now 6 1/2 weeks old. When she came in I could see she was malnourished. Mom is depressed and feels she's done everything wrong. She's on 4 antidepressant pills a day. Speaking to her she says she doesn't feel bonded with baby and had the same with her first 2. She's also never felt the let down reflex...so I'm thinking low oxytocin. Weighed baby and she weighs 3.22kg :shock:

I feel so sorry for her because all she did was follow the 'expert' advice she was given. Anyway gave her remedies and advice and weighing baby weekly


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> anyone elses baby do a scream for attention (not a cry scream just scream)
> 
> yes mine! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> OOOh! I have a honeydew! One more step before watermelon :shock: I bought a watermelon yesterday and said to DH in 3 weeks I'll have one of these in me...his eyes nearly popped out of his head. Here's me and our watermelon which I am nomming now :haha:

i cant believe you only have 7 weeks until you meet your little girl!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Tra la la la la. I'm feeling merry and gay https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/K_JUMP%7E1.GIF Time to go and do some cooking. I might put an apron on, an apron over a bump. How homely :hugs: There's quite a xylophone and electric piano concert coming from upstairs, Holly's clearly fast asleep :haha:

very 1950's :)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Postcard size sounds great, teal and cream? Def some teal though, and something along the lines of we're getting married April 2013 so save some time?
> I have ordered little organza bags in teal and white for favour bags from china  we will put something in lol?!
> Its a ramshackle manor house, if you fancy a look it is blagdon manor in collaton St Mary, paignton-it has a site with pics  we want it laid back and it'll only be 50 adults including us, and 15 kids, 28 of us staying in the house for a week

i think this venue is named after my great great great...uncle, he was from Devon ;)


----------



## poas

Really?? Are you play in with me frapril? Lol


----------



## TrinityMom

9:30 and I am going to bed...for real tonight!

Goodnight turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> My last patient was just so sad. Had a quick birth - baby 2.98kg. That night, baby fed 12 -3am (normal after a quick birth - baby is in shock). Nurses insisted that she had no milk and baby must have a top up. Was told that she absolutely MUST only do 10 minutes a time every 3 hours. Baby is now 6 1/2 weeks old. When she came in I could see she was malnourished. Mom is depressed and feels she's done everything wrong. She's on 4 antidepressant pills a day. Speaking to her she says she doesn't feel bonded with baby and had the same with her first 2. She's also never felt the let down reflex...so I'm thinking low oxytocin. Weighed baby and she weighs 3.22kg :shock:
> 
> I feel so sorry for her because all she did was follow the 'expert' advice she was given. Anyway gave her remedies and advice and weighing baby weekly

i know shell be well looked after with you :)


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Really?? Are you play in with me frapril? Lol

i havent got any concrete evidence of this but a lot of places are named after him in devon i just presume this is one of them :shrug: hes name was george blagdon westcott


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> 9:30 and I am going to bed...for real tonight!
> 
> Goodnight turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

nunight Trin x


----------



## poas

Uh oh. I found somewhere else and I am IN LOVE. if you can be passed, it is this one.... https://www.helpfulholidays.com/property.asp?ref=G1&year=2012#G1_OUT_P6130285


----------



## mummyApril

iv just found distant family weird!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Uh oh. I found somewhere else and I am IN LOVE. if you can be passed, it is this one.... https://www.helpfulholidays.com/property.asp?ref=G1&year=2012#G1_OUT_P6130285

i love it!


----------



## mummyApril

so very quiet in here :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm back from a very successful dinner and cycle session, bloods at....wait for it....70 :yipee: Which means Hot Chocolate :yipee: Sugarfree of course but nommo nonetheless :coffee: 

I had sweet potato, which always reminds me of you Lissy!! Since you suggested it for my cottage pies. It's great, always had low bloods with it :thumbup: In my head it's Lissy dinner :haha:

I also have just got out the machine a load of turquoise things- all Holly's lilac things I just dyed. They look great, a few frills here and there but Henry won't mind!

Off for a bath and bed- I'll have to post the many pics I have for you tomorrow coz have to do it from other computer and it's getting late...

Nighty night all xxxx :kiss: xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hewo everyone. OH managed to get me some Zantac so that's saved me. Going to make a doctor appointment ASAP to get some prescribed.


----------



## poas

I'm getting so stressed. Bah all I do is moan-bedtime I think.
Glad you had good levels b  hope you're sorted soon Sarah, and April I love it but preparing myself for the worst in case we don't get the price we can afford


----------



## mummyApril

night all


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> OOOh! I have a honeydew! One more step before watermelon :shock: I bought a watermelon yesterday and said to DH in 3 weeks I'll have one of these in me...his eyes nearly popped out of his head. Here's me and our watermelon which I am nomming now :haha:

WOWOOWOWOOWOWOWOOWOWOWOWOW that is amazing. I love the pic!!!


----------



## addie25

SOO today I started getting bad pinching pain rt above my left hip bone. Happened on and off. I got it again just be4. Then when I was walking I felt odd on the left side like a baby was moving into my back or something?? It felt very strange when I walked. I called the doc they said the pain sounds fine bc of its location and not to worry unless it gets worse or starts to move around. I am guessing it is just one of the girls on a nerve or something??


----------



## Essie

Just got home from a lovely meal with some work friends, although talking about how work is at the moment has made me even more sure I don't want to go back (not that I have the choice). Was good to get out and have some grown up time though.

Will catchup properly in the morning as I need to get some sleep ahead of my busy day tomorrow. Night night :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Seems I'm the early bird that gets the worm this morning...lucky me :sick::haha:

My Avent rep just phoned this morning to say she is dropping off a microwave steriliser for me next week :happydance: My other one was stolen by evil maid so I am a very happy turtle! I'd phoned her about trying to get a lactation aid for that poor baby I told you about yesterday. She's been on my mind all night :nope: Still haven't managed to track one down tho

My BFF is coming over later. Her girlfriend moved out yesterday. Horrible for her....but I think good in the long run because they just fought all the time and it really was a bad relationship. And she loves the idea of the relationship more than the person which is really not a good reason to stay together.

All the boys finish school between 1 and 1:30 today so I am taking the afternoon off :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> SOO today I started getting bad pinching pain rt above my left hip bone. Happened on and off. I got it again just be4. Then when I was walking I felt odd on the left side like a baby was moving into my back or something?? It felt very strange when I walked. I called the doc they said the pain sounds fine bc of its location and not to worry unless it gets worse or starts to move around. I am guessing it is just one of the girls on a nerve or something??

Sounds like round ligament pain Addie. Very common, just the ligaments stretching


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Uh oh. I found somewhere else and I am IN LOVE. if you can be passed, it is this one.... https://www.helpfulholidays.com/property.asp?ref=G1&year=2012#G1_OUT_P6130285

That looks beautiful! Can I move in? :haha:

You could have amazing wedding pics taken there. And I can just imagine the wedding night in that 4 poster :haha: I always imagine that people with 4 poster beds or mosquito nets have fabulous sex lives


----------



## Sarachka

It's Friday! Only tomorrow's overtime to go before I can just go home Saturday afternoon and SLEEEEEEEEP. I really do plan on just staying in bed after that all weekend


----------



## Sarachka

I've been thinking lately - I'm not exactly looking forward to he birth, and I'm very scared and absolutely having an epidural but I am also kinda curious about it. I bet you feel like superwoman after - like 'wow I'm amazing. I just did that!'


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> I've been thinking lately - I'm not exactly looking forward to he birth, and I'm very scared and absolutely having an epidural but I am also kinda curious about it. I bet you feel like superwoman after - like 'wow I'm amazing. I just did that!'

I think there is a class near you called lazy daisy birthing, it's all about active birth and it's meant to be amazing.

I honestly felt it was not as bad as I imagined, but then my mind was in a different place as I did NOT want that baby to come early. 
My BFF had all the levels of pain relief starting from tens to an epidural, We both class it as amazing experience and I felt so amazing after !!! You will do brilliantly x

I secretly can not wait to do it again xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Good morning all 
Lissy I'm sorry you feel poop! 
Trin so glad you get a sterilizer and the afternoon off :) hope your friend is ok
Essie glad you had 'me' time
Sarah I loved giving birth and I'm the biggest wuss going! It was scary at first because of my c second scar, but I just went with it, I only had gas and air and afterward while my mum was helping me shower I cried with the amazement of the experience! It really is the best feeling in the universe, but you will brick it until you come to it as its the unknown. :)
Crunch I want to do it again too

I have to finish off my list of todos today


----------



## Crunchie

Oh April, I thought gas an air was amazing - my biggest concern was it may run out lol 

I think it helped that I didn't get to hospital until I was 6cms, at home I was on my knees dealing with the contractions and I think if they would have let me I would have birthed like that ! 

I want a water birth next time !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Howdie Doodie Turtlies! It's FRIDAY...I'm In Love!

Fabulous fasting and post brekkie levels, 81 and 79 respectively. Must be the calm before another glucose storm!

Been up since 5.30, Henry woke me up at 4:30 and would _not_ go back to sleep so I got up and we sat together in the kitchen, me knitting and him dancing in my belly :awww: Belly dancing.

I found the birth rather insignifigant really, I just had my eyes on the prize :haha: I'm like an Anti-Trin.:devil: Like the journey being the important bit, pah nonsense, it's the getting there that counts! Only :tease: ing. Ho ho ho what fun monkey japes. 

I just wanna eat chocolate biscuits again me, the birth is all rather abstract in my mind compared to that very concrete enormous packet of McVities Choccie Biscuits I'm having shipped over in May :munch: That's what birth is about for GD sufferers, CHOCCIE BISCUITS!!! :devil:

I'm over excited and joyous today. :wohoo: Swimming tonight :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking lately - I'm not exactly looking forward to he birth, and I'm very scared and absolutely having an epidural but I am also kinda curious about it. I bet you feel like superwoman after - like 'wow I'm amazing. I just did that!'
> 
> I think there is a class near you called lazy daisy birthing, it's all about active birth and it's meant to be amazing.
> 
> I honestly felt it was not as bad as I imagined, but then my mind was in a different place as I did NOT want that baby to come early.
> My BFF had all the levels of pain relief starting from tens to an epidural, We both class it as amazing experience and I felt so amazing after !!! You will do brilliantly x
> 
> I secretly can not wait to do it again xxxClick to expand...

Active birth? Whats that?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Uh oh. I found somewhere else and I am IN LOVE. if you can be passed, it is this one.... https://www.helpfulholidays.com/property.asp?ref=G1&year=2012#G1_OUT_P6130285

Wow that looks just like my house!


:^o


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking lately - I'm not exactly looking forward to he birth, and I'm very scared and absolutely having an epidural but I am also kinda curious about it. I bet you feel like superwoman after - like 'wow I'm amazing. I just did that!'
> 
> I think there is a class near you called lazy daisy birthing, it's all about active birth and it's meant to be amazing.
> 
> I honestly felt it was not as bad as I imagined, but then my mind was in a different place as I did NOT want that baby to come early.
> My BFF had all the levels of pain relief starting from tens to an epidural, We both class it as amazing experience and I felt so amazing after !!! You will do brilliantly x
> 
> I secretly can not wait to do it again xxxClick to expand...

try not to worry too much.yes its the worse pain iv experienced but u manage and altho it hurt i loved labour.i wanted epi but never needed it in the end-i felt so proud of my labour x


----------



## babyhopes2010

dh i is booking this hotel for our annivesary its beautiful apasrt from the price :haha:https://crazybeargroup.co.uk/beaconsfield/


----------



## babyhopes2010

lissu i can totally help u budget my wedding cost 1500 xx


----------



## Sarachka

Having an epidural or not isn't even a question lol. I'll be having one


----------



## Crunchie

Apparently if you are more mobile during birth it can quicken things and make it less painful ! Like sitting on one of those ball things can really help. "rotate to dilate" apparently .... They teach good positions to be in and how to handle a contraction. I think they are on Facebook if you fancy looking.

Giving birth on your back is the most painful but the way most of us do it !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont u want to see whats it feels like first.epi can cause its own problems x


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Having an epidural or not isn't even a question lol. I'll be having one

They wouldn't let me have one, How rude is that .... And they gave Kit one and she didn't even want one lol


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> dont u want to see whats it feels like first.epi can cause its own problems x

I didn't realise they give you oxytocin when you have an epi! I suppose it makes sense to make it quicker but ???


----------



## babyhopes2010

it was nice to get up 30mins after birth.my fear was the needle from the epi lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> dont u want to see whats it feels like first.epi can cause its own problems x
> 
> I didn't realise they give you oxytocin when you have an epi! I suppose it makes sense to make it quicker but ???Click to expand...

they dont do they.i had the gel inserted

epi wasnt an option as i was 10cm when they 1st checked me :haha:


----------



## Essie

I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.

:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> dont u want to see whats it feels like first.epi can cause its own problems x

No, not in the slightest. Similarly I have no desire to see if a dentist could maybe pull a tooth out without anaesthesia to "see what it feels like". 




Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Having an epidural or not isn't even a question lol. I'll be having one
> 
> They wouldn't let me have one, How rude is that .... And they gave Kit one and she didn't even want one lolClick to expand...

Why wouldn't they let you have one? That's just bad customer service!



Essie said:


> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.

My sis had a similar experience with Alex and was very distraught. She was really scared about Sophie's birth but she was fine. You will be too!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> dont u want to see whats it feels like first.epi can cause its own problems x
> 
> I didn't realise they give you oxytocin when you have an epi! I suppose it makes sense to make it quicker but ???Click to expand...

They give you syntocinon/ pitocinon (oxy) because having an epidural slows your labour and slows the baby rotating as it should. Not always a good thing because when you have an epi your body stops producing endorphins which would naturally go to the baby and make birth less painful for them. SO combo of no pain killer for baby and strong contractions often (not always) leads to foetal distress and then a caesar


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.

Sorry Essie :hugs: Were you on your back? Was their distress? What was the reason for ventouse?

Maybe you can have a doula next time who can help?


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Having an epidural or not isn't even a question lol. I'll be having one
> 
> They wouldn't let me have one, How rude is that .... And they gave Kit one and she didn't even want one lolClick to expand...

I can't tell you how often this happens. Women are really scared of the pain, equate it with the kind of pain they have experienced in the past without thinking of the AMAZING cocktail of endorphins and oxytocin that can make you feel SO high and so insist on epi. Only to find they're almost there and have coped so well and that there's no time for an epi

I don't know how it works in your hospitals, but for us, from time of ordering the epi to time it goes in is usually 1-1 1/2 hours so there just isn't time if you're in established labour that is moving along well


----------



## TrinityMom

I had a call from one of my patients this morning (fertility patient, not doula patient) and she is thrilled because she got her vbac. She came to see me for advice early on in the pregnancy. One of the things we decided was to switch to a pro-natural birth gynae. Made a huge difference. And she is just on top of the world with the feeling that she can do ANYTHING! So proud of her, especially as she is Muslim, and culturally, questioning the decisions of the men around her is not an easy thing to do


----------



## poas

Um...deposits are down on hotel for the actual wedding and hogroast and on the house...16th April 2013- rooms at the hotel are 100 a night with breaky if any of u fancy it  
Sarah...can I have 30 invites and the same save the dates  if you are serious that is? No worries if not x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Oh April, I thought gas an air was amazing - my biggest concern was it may run out lol
> 
> I think it helped that I didn't get to hospital until I was 6cms, at home I was on my knees dealing with the contractions and I think if they would have let me I would have birthed like that !
> 
> I want a water birth next time !

id love love a water birth, but wasnt allowed :( when i had Faye when i was ready to push they tried taking the g&a away from me, i told my mum that if they tried to take it again i would hit somebody haha, i was only using the mouth piece to bite down on, honest, it helped lol


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.
> 
> Sorry Essie :hugs: Were you on your back? Was their distress? What was the reason for ventouse?
> 
> Maybe you can have a doula next time who can help?Click to expand...

I was on my back the whole labour. There was meconium in my waters so they made me stay on a monitor and wouldn't let me move. I had no contractions after my waters broke either so had to have the syntocin. She had her hand up at her chin and was stuck so they used the ventouse. But didn't discuss it or tell me first, and didnt wait for a contraction, just pulled. 

I think I was just so hoping for an active birth, lots of walking about and birth ball etc that the actual birth shocked me. DH said I was really quiet all through labour until they put the ventouse on and I just panicked.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I had a call from one of my patients this morning (fertility patient, not doula patient) and she is thrilled because she got her vbac. She came to see me for advice early on in the pregnancy. One of the things we decided was to switch to a pro-natural birth gynae. Made a huge difference. And she is just on top of the world with the feeling that she can do ANYTHING! So proud of her, especially as she is Muslim, and culturally, questioning the decisions of the men around her is not an easy thing to do

How fab for her :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Howdie Doodie Turtlies! It's FRIDAY...I'm In Love!
> 
> Fabulous fasting and post brekkie levels, 81 and 79 respectively. Must be the calm before another glucose storm!
> 
> Been up since 5.30, Henry woke me up at 4:30 and would _not_ go back to sleep so I got up and we sat together in the kitchen, me knitting and him dancing in my belly :awww: Belly dancing.
> 
> I found the birth rather insignifigant really, I just had my eyes on the prize :haha: I'm like an Anti-Trin.:devil: Like the journey being the important bit, pah nonsense, it's the getting there that counts! Only :tease: ing. Ho ho ho what fun monkey japes.
> 
> I just wanna eat chocolate biscuits again me, the birth is all rather abstract in my mind compared to that very concrete enormous packet of McVities Choccie Biscuits I'm having shipped over in May :munch: That's what birth is about for GD sufferers, CHOCCIE BISCUITS!!! :devil:
> 
> I'm over excited and joyous today. :wohoo: Swimming tonight :dance:

The meeting Faye part was what really helped me push her out! 35 minutes i was pushing so not bad going for a vbac ;)


----------



## Essie

I have been mightily slapped wit a cold. I felt fine when I went out last night, when I got home I felt a bit sniffly and now I've got a full on cold, Lyra and me are still in bed :blush: we need to get up and going because I've got loads to do to get ready for our London trip. And we are supposed to in a couple of hours :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Apparently if you are more mobile during birth it can quicken things and make it less painful ! Like sitting on one of those ball things can really help. "rotate to dilate" apparently .... They teach good positions to be in and how to handle a contraction. I think they are on Facebook if you fancy looking.
> 
> Giving birth on your back is the most painful but the way most of us do it !!

i wanted to be active with Faye but again wasnt allowed, monitor monitor blah blah


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Having an epidural or not isn't even a question lol. I'll be having one
> 
> They wouldn't let me have one, How rude is that .... And they gave Kit one and she didn't even want one lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.

i know how you feel, its horrible, even today on the way to school i was imagining how my labour would of been with James, i do that alot, its like it was stolen from me :( but hes here and healthy and happy thats all that matters!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.
> 
> Sorry Essie :hugs: Were you on your back? Was their distress? What was the reason for ventouse?
> 
> Maybe you can have a doula next time who can help?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on my back the whole labour. There was meconium in my waters so they made me stay on a monitor and wouldn't let me move. I had no contractions after my waters broke either so had to have the syntocin. She had her hand up at her chin and was stuck so they used the ventouse. But didn't discuss it or tell me first, and didnt wait for a contraction, just pulled.
> 
> I think I was just so hoping for an active birth, lots of walking about and birth ball etc that the actual birth shocked me. DH said I was really quiet all through labour until they put the ventouse on and I just panicked.Click to expand...

oh Essie :hugs: that sounds like awful care :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.
> 
> Sorry Essie :hugs: Were you on your back? Was their distress? What was the reason for ventouse?
> 
> Maybe you can have a doula next time who can help?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on my back the whole labour. There was meconium in my waters so they made me stay on a monitor and wouldn't let me move. I had no contractions after my waters broke either so had to have the syntocin. She had her hand up at her chin and was stuck so they used the ventouse. But didn't discuss it or tell me first, and didnt wait for a contraction, just pulled.
> 
> I think I was just so hoping for an active birth, lots of walking about and birth ball etc that the actual birth shocked me. DH said I was really quiet all through labour until they put the ventouse on and I just panicked.Click to expand...

That's so unfair with the way you were made to labour. Don't feel like a failure for having to have the ventouse. Compound is a REALLY hard deliver - makes much more of a difference than seems logical


----------



## Crunchie

After dh had is training he told me he would be a much stronger birth partner and would question alot more !

There was no reason for me to be on my back, no medical issues the only reason being her being preemie, they could of monitored me whilst I moved around 

I HATED being on my back !


----------



## mummyApril

i had my smear test this morning and it REALLY hurt :( iv had awful womb pains today too hurts to walk :( im feeling very sorry for myself today


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Um...deposits are down on hotel for the actual wedding and hogroast and on the house...16th April 2013- rooms at the hotel are 100 a night with breaky if any of u fancy it
> Sarah...can I have 30 invites and the same save the dates  if you are serious that is? No worries if not x

Of course im serious! I'll pm u on Facebook for the details.


----------



## cassie04

Hello lovely girls! I have literally been in awe of you exlerienced mummies talk about all your different labours! :cloud9: I just can not wait! Seriously I am so excited! I know for a fact when it eventually starts I will be giving dave a massive high five :haha: I am planning on just being in the pool or on all fours/squatting and bouncing on that ball as much as possible!!!!!!! I forgot to tell you all I bought a beautiful bikini just for my waterbirth :blush: Hahah don't laugh! I'm wanting to just use gas and air cos I want the bambino to be more alert as possible for breastfeeding! But I say all these things that I want but yet I told my midwife I'm Refusing to fill out a birthing plan as I understand it just sometimes doesn't go the way u plan and I'm open for change! Like u crunchie and April I can't imagine the frustration when u plan on
Being so active and to have that taken away from u! But like april said you both have beautiful healthy babies so I
Suppose u gotta do what u gotta do!

Awww I'm all mushy now! Can't wait to meet baby reed! Eeeeeeekkkk !


----------



## mummyApril

im soooo excited for you Cassie, i can imagine you in your bikini now! i hope its not designer you dont want to ruin it! lol if i had had a natural for James i wanted Jay to record it! will you be doing that?


----------



## Essie

Aww Cassie I can't wait to meet the next set of turtle babies :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

have any of you tried talking to your LO's in a different accent? their face will be a picture haha James is literally just staring at me like 'what are you doing mother?'


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> have any of you tried talking to your LO's in a different accent? their face will be a picture haha James is literally just staring at me like 'what are you doing mother?'

My mum talks to Lyra in darth vader voice and she loves it. Laughs her head off. 

I tried putting on loads of silly, brightly coloured makeup yday and Lyra looked really suspicious of me :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Haha oh bless her! When I put makeup on for first time James was rather confused! Aw they're funny bubis! X


----------



## mummyApril

I'm lying in bed while James naps considering a paracetamol!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> im soooo excited for you Cassie, i can imagine you in your bikini now! i hope its not designer you dont want to ruin it! lol if i had had a natural for James i wanted Jay to record it! will you be doing that?

hahah its deffo not designer.......:haha: well we bought a video camera to recod her growing up. I know that we are going to film a little clip before i go into hospital when the labour is just starting. Just both of us talking to the camera letting her know how excited we are to meet her......then i reckon the next time we will use it is when she has just come out.....and is on my chest so it misses out the gory part.....i just thought it would be nice for her to look back on when she was 18 :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Aww Cassie I can't wait to meet the next set of turtle babies :cloud9:

I know im sooo excited i could pee! :haha: I cant wait to see all the new bambino's. I cant beleive tho there seems to be so many girls.......usually there is an overflow of boys! so freaking excited


----------



## Sarachka

I wonder if Elina will grow up realising daddy has a different accent. Or if I imitate his accent? Or will she recognise his Russian with a Russian accent vs my Russian with an English accent?


----------



## addie25

I am glad I am staying home with them for at least a year bc if they stayed with my mom they would have a French accent like her. I had a French accent when I was little :haha: went away in school bc I took speech classes. I sounded cute tho with my accent :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

The girls room is being painted today :happydance::happydance: wish carpet was coming sooner so it would look more complete. Hopefully by the end of next week the carpet will come.


----------



## addie25

Is this week over yet!!! It really is taking forever!!!!!!! It's not even like I had nothing going on this week we had a lot going on. Next week I have nothing except the carpets hopefully. I hope next week doesn't feel slow.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly doesn't understand DH if he talks English because of his accent and looks at him, and then at me, with a face as if to say "why's daddy being weird" :haha:

Having a MASSIVE clear out :happydance: Done my wardrobe and have 3 bin bags of stuff to take to the depo! About to attack my sports area in the basement. Such fun, hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.
> 
> Sorry Essie :hugs: Were you on your back? Was their distress? What was the reason for ventouse?
> 
> Maybe you can have a doula next time who can help?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on my back the whole labour. There was meconium in my waters so they made me stay on a monitor and wouldn't let me move. I had no contractions after my waters broke either so had to have the syntocin. She had her hand up at her chin and was stuck so they used the ventouse. But didn't discuss it or tell me first, and didnt wait for a contraction, just pulled.
> 
> I think I was just so hoping for an active birth, lots of walking about and birth ball etc that the actual birth shocked me. DH said I was really quiet all through labour until they put the ventouse on and I just panicked.Click to expand...
> 
> That's so unfair with the way you were made to labour. Don't feel like a failure for having to have the ventouse. Compound is a REALLY hard deliver - makes much more of a difference than seems logicalClick to expand...

Holly was hoovered out after lots of numb pushing with the ventouse and it wouldn't cross my mind to feel a failure! Anymore than if the dentist brought out a particular type of drill to do my teeth:shrug: You're hard on yourself Essie! That or I have an inflated ego... "God I was just the dogs bollocks in _my_ labour- had blood sugar issues, blood pressure issues, hands on head issues, epidural, stitches, THE LOT! Survived it all I did :smug: None of your nambie pambie _au naturelle_ pour moi! :bodyb: " ho ho ho


----------



## addie25

Aww she doesn't understand his English. DH didn't understand all of what my mom was saying for a long time so he would just shake his head lol.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Apparently if you are more mobile during birth it can quicken things and make it less painful ! Like sitting on one of those ball things can really help. "rotate to dilate" apparently .... They teach good positions to be in and how to handle a contraction. I think they are on Facebook if you fancy looking.
> 
> Giving birth on your back is the most painful but the way most of us do it !!

I spent months bouncing around on my ball at home doing breathing and stuff and then when it came to labour they left me with one in my room and DH said "well, go on the ball" and I was like " :saywhat: You try sitting on a ball when you're about to have a baby!" :haha: It seemed the absolutely last thing in the world I wanted to be doing at that moment! :dohh: I walked up and down the corridors alot, with a funny duck walk and then jigging a bit through the painful contractions, and oddly enough my memories of that part were of intense pain mingled with intense pleasure. Walking for me was my simple and natural response to the pain, so I guess it will happen this time too that I'll just want to walk around alot.:shrug:


----------



## addie25

TMI but yesterday I had a little clump of yellow and today a little clump of yellow in my undies. Is this normal???????? I have not had this while pregnant before. It wasn't a lot but it was thicker and wanted to see if it is something that happens or if I should call my doctor??


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.
> 
> Sorry Essie :hugs: Were you on your back? Was their distress? What was the reason for ventouse?
> 
> Maybe you can have a doula next time who can help?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on my back the whole labour. There was meconium in my waters so they made me stay on a monitor and wouldn't let me move. I had no contractions after my waters broke either so had to have the syntocin. She had her hand up at her chin and was stuck so they used the ventouse. But didn't discuss it or tell me first, and didnt wait for a contraction, just pulled.
> 
> I think I was just so hoping for an active birth, lots of walking about and birth ball etc that the actual birth shocked me. DH said I was really quiet all through labour until they put the ventouse on and I just panicked.Click to expand...
> 
> That's so unfair with the way you were made to labour. Don't feel like a failure for having to have the ventouse. Compound is a REALLY hard deliver - makes much more of a difference than seems logicalClick to expand...
> 
> Holly was hoovered out after lots of numb pushing with the ventouse and it wouldn't cross my mind to feel a failure! Anymore than if the dentist brought out a particular type of drill to do my teeth:shrug: You're hard on yourself Essie! That or I have an inflated ego... "God I was just the dogs bollocks in _my_ labour- had blood sugar issues, blood pressure issues, hands on head issues, epidural, stitches, THE LOT! Survived it all I did :smug: None of your nambie pambie _au naturelle_ pour moi! :bodyb: " ho ho hoClick to expand...

I think the thing for me was I felt so powerless through the whole labour. When the main midwife went for her break the one who replaced her wouldn't even let me off the monitor to pee. I felt like I didn't have any choices :shrug:

They did ask me afterwards if I wanted to make a complaint about the doctor. But Lyra was safe and healthy and that was all that really mattered.


----------



## emandi

Just a little update ...

Reflexology yesterday followed by walk ... :coffee: ... walk followed by castor oil hour and half ago ... :coffee: ...

Chicken madras to be served for dinner, pineapple as a dessert.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Too right Essie, who gives a poo if we feel glorified or not by it, so long as the little blighters come out alive and well.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo good luck Emandi! There's a pogo stick in the garden by the back door at my parent's house if you want to nip to Leigh-on-sea to pick that up for the night too :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooo good luck Emandi! There's a pogo stick in the garden by the back door at my parent's'house if you want to nip to Leigh-on-sea to pick that up for the night too :thumbup:

:haha: you funny
Might be a good idea, going to hoover now will see how that goes :winkwink:.


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie and lauren you absolute ball of cuteness! the postman has just been and what a lovely suprise indeed! your so very very very kind! honestly all you girls touch me with how bloody nice and caring you all! i love it! thanks sooooo much! i will try and take a picture and upload it when my phone is charged! and your so right i alwasy miss you online so im going to post this all on your facebook wall, b and b, private message etc so you cant miss how gratefull i am! thank you so much! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly doesn't understand DH if he talks English because of his accent and looks at him, and then at me, with a face as if to say "why's daddy being weird" :haha:
> 
> Having a MASSIVE clear out :happydance: Done my wardrobe and have 3 bin bags of stuff to take to the depo! About to attack my sports area in the basement. Such fun, hope you're all well :hugs:

I looooove clear outs. Planning one for the weekend. 



HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel good about Lyras birth at all. I feel like she was pulled out with the ventouse rather than I have birth to her. I think it was so different from how I wanted it to be that I just feel guilty about it. Having said that I cant wait to do it again.
> 
> Sorry Essie :hugs: Were you on your back? Was their distress? What was the reason for ventouse?
> 
> Maybe you can have a doula next time who can help?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on my back the whole labour. There was meconium in my waters so they made me stay on a monitor and wouldn't let me move. I had no contractions after my waters broke either so had to have the syntocin. She had her hand up at her chin and was stuck so they used the ventouse. But didn't discuss it or tell me first, and didnt wait for a contraction, just pulled.
> 
> I think I was just so hoping for an active birth, lots of walking about and birth ball etc that the actual birth shocked me. DH said I was really quiet all through labour until they put the ventouse on and I just panicked.Click to expand...
> 
> That's so unfair with the way you were made to labour. Don't feel like a failure for having to have the ventouse. Compound is a REALLY hard deliver - makes much more of a difference than seems logicalClick to expand...
> 
> Holly was hoovered out after lots of numb pushing with the ventouse and it wouldn't cross my mind to feel a failure! Anymore than if the dentist brought out a particular type of drill to do my teeth:shrug: You're hard on yourself Essie! That or I have an inflated ego... "God I was just the dogs bollocks in _my_ labour- had blood sugar issues, blood pressure issues, hands on head issues, epidural, stitches, THE LOT! Survived it all I did :smug: None of your nambie pambie _au naturelle_ pour moi! :bodyb: " ho ho hoClick to expand...

I love ya B. I'm not going to feel inferior bc I loves me some pain relief.


----------



## HollyMonkey

On a more serious subject than labour- it's pouring with rain which makes me rather reluctant to walk to the pool in my new shoes tonight. Such a shame because I was looking forward to breaking them in :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I am _really_ into my clearing out today! I've done nothing but! I think I've even been throwing out things I want to keep, I'm that keen! Out with the old...


----------



## addie25

Any comments on my post :shrug:


----------



## addie25

So bored. I am trapped in the house since painters are here. I guess it is a good thing since my left side is feeling a little sore. 

I really wanted to go to staples and pick up some paper/binders/organizers and start making lists for the girls for feeding/diaper changes and what to bring with me when we leave the house. The more organized I get the easier it will be when they come.


----------



## babyhopes2010

turtle mail is on its way!!!!!!!:happydance:

B you should have yours or very early nextt week!

Emandi i sent you a lil something :)
Trin iv sent something for baby trin

kit and essie i posted lil something to you too,


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i have been a busy turtle:haha:


addie: im still trying to find you the perfect pressie :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> So bored. I am trapped in the house since painters are here. I guess it is a good thing since my left side is feeling a little sore.
> 
> I really wanted to go to staples and pick up some paper/binders/organizers and start making lists for the girls for feeding/diaper changes and what to bring with me when we leave the house. The more organized I get the easier it will be when they come.

it wont matter:haha: i was very organised! Freya was born and its like a bomb went off :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> TMI but yesterday I had a little clump of yellow and today a little clump of yellow in my undies. Is this normal???????? I have not had this while pregnant before. It wasn't a lot but it was thicker and wanted to see if it is something that happens or if I should call my doctor??

its discharge it changes all the time when ur preg as long as it isnt red it should be fine x


----------



## addie25

Ok thought it was like my cervix shortening or something.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> On a more serious subject than labour- it's pouring with rain which makes me rather reluctant to walk to the pool in my new shoes tonight. Such a shame because I was looking forward to breaking them in :nope:

It's absolutely pouring here too. 



HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka I am _really_ into my clearing out today! I've done nothing but! I think I've even been throwing out things I want to keep, I'm that keen! Out with the old...

Mmmmm stop, you're getting me excited!


----------



## emandi

:coffee:

(just before any of you tells me off it's raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking, not coffee :winkwink:)


----------



## addie25

No one will tell you off :hugs: How are you feeling?


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> :coffee:
> 
> (just before any of you tells me off it's raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking, not coffee :winkwink:)

I had a lovely coffee this morning!


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> No one will tell you off :hugs: How are you feeling?




Sarachka said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> (just before any of you tells me off it's raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking, not coffee :winkwink:)
> 
> I had a lovely coffee this morning!Click to expand...

Addie :flower:, thanks I feel ok, mornings are not great-a bit like 1st trimester, but afternoons and evenings are fine. Hoping baby will came before next Friday when I'm 3days overdue and have hospital appointment probably discussing next step.
Hope your pains are better now :hugs:. You are doing well, it's really good doctors see you regularly. 

Sarachka, I had a nice coffee today, too :flower:. My blood pressure seems to be low these days, better than high I guess.
How long do you have left at work?


----------



## emandi

Big thank you to all turtles who shared their birth experience :thumbup:.


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> No one will tell you off :hugs: How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> (just before any of you tells me off it's raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking, not coffee :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> I had a lovely coffee this morning!Click to expand...
> 
> Addie :flower:, thanks I feel ok, mornings are not great-a bit like 1st trimester, but afternoons and evenings are fine. Hoping baby will came before next Friday when I'm 3days overdue and have hospital appointment probably discussing next step.
> Hope your pains are better now :hugs:. You are doing well, it's really good doctors see you regularly.
> 
> Sarachka, I had a nice coffee today, too :flower:. My blood pressure seems to be low these days, better than high I guess.
> How long do you have left at work?Click to expand...

Im thinking that w/c 16th April will be my first week at home. So about 12 weeks away. 
CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Laters gaters, swimming tonight :wohoo: xxxxxxxxxxx

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_U7N6CH5mIhQ/TFnI3RB_ySI/AAAAAAAAGf8/MfKewMnkxVI/s1600/modern-swimming-pool.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie if ur worried then speak to dr all im saying if that was me i wouldnt be worried.just trust ur insincts x

Trin i couldnt believe how reasonable the postage was.! i asked when it would arrive they think 5 working days omg i dont know what i was expecting maybe slow turtle mail :haha: arrive there next yr or summit :rofl:


----------



## addie25

It hasn't happened again so I guess I wont call. But that pain above my hip bone came back. I am guessing ligament pain or baby on a nerve :shrug:


----------



## addie25

emandi said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> No one will tell you off :hugs: How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> (just before any of you tells me off it's raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking, not coffee :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> I had a lovely coffee this morning!Click to expand...
> 
> Addie :flower:, thanks I feel ok, mornings are not great-a bit like 1st trimester, but afternoons and evenings are fine. Hoping baby will came before next Friday when I'm 3days overdue and have hospital appointment probably discussing next step.
> Hope your pains are better now :hugs:. You are doing well, it's really good doctors see you regularly.
> 
> Sarachka, I had a nice coffee today, too :flower:. My blood pressure seems to be low these days, better than high I guess.
> How long do you have left at work?Click to expand...

Glad you feel well in the afternoons. Your baby will be here very soon!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> It hasn't happened again so I guess I wont call. But that pain above my hip bone came back. I am guessing ligament pain or baby on a nerve :shrug:

probably unfortunately it wont get better until the baby turtles are born :hugs: you have a ot of growing to do. :shock: LOL


----------



## addie25

CARPETS COME ON TUESDAY!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie!!!

Thank you so so much for the gorrrrrrgeous romper. I nuv it! I'll post a pic for everyone to see asap


----------



## Sarachka

Luna!! I was just thinking about how you've been absent. Are you ok?


----------



## poas

Omg Sarah, I'm totallygetting married on your ml anniversary! Lol...I am waaaay to excited considering it's over a yr away! I hope you are all happy today? Xx


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Omg Sarah, I'm totallygetting married on your ml anniversary! Lol...I am waaaay to excited considering it's over a yr away! I hope you are all happy today? Xx


Liss when your friends say how awesome your save the date cards are you'll have to tell them your friend did them and you can possibly get them a "mates rate" ;-)


----------



## Sarachka

Jayyyynieeeee!

I see you! How was week #1 of the new job?


----------



## TrinityMom

Went out for a movie and dinner with my mom. Was a surprise :happydance: Very relaxing and fun. And she has booked me a pedicure for the 31st as my baby shower present :cloud9:

Before I left my maid asked to talk to me about a 'personal matter'. She has been trying for a baby for 7 years and hasn't conceived. Her husband has a child by another woman so she knows he's ok. She has a 15 day cycle so there's the problem. But I feel awful that my first reaction in my head was "omg you can't get pregnant! You're nice and I want you to work for me!" :blush: Such a selfish bitch :blush:


----------



## addie25

Thats a lovely gift Trin. :thumbup: Don't worry, you don't really mean you didn't want her to get pregnant. Your a wonderful person :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ok room is all prepared and now they are painting the actual color!! I can not wait to see :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie if ur worried then speak to dr all im saying if that was me i wouldnt be worried.just trust ur insincts x
> 
> Trin i couldnt believe how reasonable the postage was.! i asked when it would arrive they think 5 working days omg i dont know what i was expecting maybe slow turtle mail :haha: arrive there next yr or summit :rofl:

:haha: We'll see how long the oxen take to deliver it to my door :winkwink:

So exciting to get turtle mail :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> It hasn't happened again so I guess I wont call. But that pain above my hip bone came back. I am guessing ligament pain or baby on a nerve :shrug:

I answered this morning. Round ligament pain...google it...very common:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> Luna!! I was just thinking about how you've been absent. Are you ok?

Luna's fine. They had 6 inches of snow and their internet is down. She's keeping up on her phone :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Jayyyynieeeee!
> 
> I see you! How was week #1 of the new job?

:haha: it was ok. But I'm lying it was filled with poofuckery and I felt I'd accomplished something by just being there :haha: but all in all looking forward to seeing how it goes when I haven't got a load on my mind. 

Adam had been round begging, texting me asking if he can do stuff for me but then he comes and sobs and I end up consoling him. I reckon I've only convinced him tonight that that's out of order!! 

It's all a royal mess.


----------



## addie25

Trin what about what happened last night and once this morning is that normal? If you didn't see I had a little glob of yellow c/m in my panties. (sorry tmi)


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Jayyyynieeeee!
> 
> I see you! How was week #1 of the new job?
> 
> :haha: it was ok. But I'm lying it was filled with poofuckery and I felt I'd accomplished something by just being there :haha: but all in all looking forward to seeing how it goes when I haven't got a load on my mind.
> 
> Adam had been round begging, texting me asking if he can do stuff for me but then he comes and sobs and I end up consoling him. I reckon I've only convinced him tonight that that's out of order!!
> 
> It's all a royal mess.Click to expand...

Sorry Jaynie :hugs:

Great that you are making a difference in your job tho :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

BRB going to walk around I am having a severe back pain on my right side!!


----------



## Sarachka

Kits never gonna come back - my belly button is almost flat!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Trin what about what happened last night and once this morning is that normal? If you didn't see I had a little glob of yellow c/m in my panties. (sorry tmi)

Totally normal. Like Clare said, it changes all the way through pregnancy


----------



## Sarachka

Jay sorry it was shit. at least it's money though huh? Money to buy pretty things and get your hair did lol. I like that phrase bc it's so not me. 

What is it with men?! When they're in the wrong and then get all emotional and you feel sorry for them?! Fucktards.


----------



## addie25

HOLY SHIT that back pain was so bad I was crying and couldn't breath. It still hurts but not as bad. I called my doctors office and they said they r calling the doctor and she will call me back but that they are prob sending me to the hospital. It is prob the way I was sitting on the couch and it caused sever pain but better to get it checked.


----------



## LunaLady

hi girls, sorry I haven't be an active turtle... Like Trin said we've been covered in snow this whole week (we haven't even been able to leave our house since Monday!) and the internet is down and has been. No fun! :cry:

But I'm doing fine, trying to keep up on my phone. Its just really annoying to reply to posts and type on my phone, and the reception is so poor that I often lose everything I type, anyway :shrug:

Hopefully our internet will be back up, soon!

Nuv to you all!!


----------



## addie25

Pain is coming back a bit. I am really annoyed my doctor didn't call me back yet to tell me if I should go to the hospital or not!!!! I really think babies r fine but I want to know what caused that severe pain and why its coming back now.


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Magic! Ate the hugest massive-est dinner and swam for an hour and a quarter, I didn't want to stop! Then did some chillaxin in the baby pool, as pic shows, taken by my coach of me training hard:haha: Bloods 83, perfectus maximus. I even ate 5 mini chocolate fingers beforehand thinking sod this, I've never had a bad swimming reading!
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20120120-00985.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









Marly-le-Roi-20120120-01001.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## addie25

Doctor said it was a kidney stone. They said just to rest and if pain comes back to go to hospital. I don't like that I am not being checked out unless pain comes back. Bottom line pain was here and it was sever I should be checked to make sure it was a kidney stone.


----------



## addie25

B you look amazing!!


----------



## Sarachka

Isn't a kidney stone pretty serious?


----------



## Sarachka

Another thing about men is that they spoil all your fun! Just as you load up your spreadsheet, they come home!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Addie* it's not a kidney infection is it? I'd get a urine analysis if I were you, just to be on the safe side. The one time I had chronic back ache (I wasn't pregnant at the time though) was with a kidney infection, and if you have noticed a change in discharge it could be linked...


----------



## addie25

U would think a kidney stone would be taken seriously. Doctor asked if I had a change in urinine if I had pain when I went and I said no so I'm guessing she doesnt think it's a kidney infection. I want to get check but she said not to go unless pain comes back :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I went to my doc 2 days ago and they checked urine then maybe they didn't see anything then?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry I hadn't seen your post about the kidney stone! I don't know about those- it's true I had stinging wee with my kidney infection so if you don't have that then its probably not an infection. How are kidney stones treated?


----------



## addie25

Kidney stones treat themselves u have to pass it and as ur passing it its very painful. I still think they should have told me to come and get checked out kidney stones are no joke.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to get to bed, baby swimmers in the morning! Holly's go! :happydance:

I have more pics for you but will post tomorrow now...

My belly button is definitively an OUTY now so ya boo sucks to you Kit because you're not here to faint on hearing that! :tease: It became an outy at about 33 weeks with Holly, it must have got loosened from it's socket by her and it was just ready to pop this time round :nope: What's your belly button doing Trin, on your 4th child?

Nighty night all :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

Good luck with the big curry farts Emandi, I hope they frighten James out tonight :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ouch that does sound painful Addie. Are they pregnancy related? Or just an unlucky coincidence? Hope your back pain eases over your day :hugs: xxxx


----------



## addie25

Not prefnancy related anyone can get it :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I hear that it's unusual to have kidney stones without Linked urination pain etc. but it's such a weird thing for him to say "oh don't worry, you're pregnant, with twins and it's just a kidney stone". I'd be inclined to get a seCond opinion or if it gets worse go to the hospital. But when I've had bad heartburn attacks the pain has nearly all been in my back and I know you've been suffering with that lately.


----------



## emandi

Bethany, nice pointy bump you have there :thumbup:.
I wish you are right with James coming tonight :cloud9:.

Addie :hugs:, I'm sorry you are in such a pain :hugs:. Hope it's not too serious and doctors will check you properly.


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im soooo excited for you Cassie, i can imagine you in your bikini now! i hope its not designer you dont want to ruin it! lol if i had had a natural for James i wanted Jay to record it! will you be doing that?
> 
> hahah its deffo not designer.......:haha: well we bought a video camera to recod her growing up. I know that we are going to film a little clip before i go into hospital when the labour is just starting. Just both of us talking to the camera letting her know how excited we are to meet her......then i reckon the next time we will use it is when she has just come out.....and is on my chest so it misses out the gory part.....i just thought it would be nice for her to look back on when she was 18 :cloud9:Click to expand...

that is so lovely :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

EMANDI YOU LITTLE STAR YOU, I ONLY CAME HOME TO THEEE MOST GORGEOUS GIFTS TO MY CHILDREN!they are so adorable you are so so so kind and thoughtful you lovely girl :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

April, jay's fraping you again!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April, jay's fraping you again!

aw man, hes just fed James and now hes coming down the stairs iv just told him hes a ****** and he smiled er busted! lol


----------



## mummyApril

haha Sarah Jaus sitting here whinging that youve ganged up on him and told me he thought itd last for ages on fb lol, loved your comment!


----------



## mummyApril

so i basically took the girls to the library, spent 2 hours reading, then we went for dinner and had a ciuple of drinks with my friend, she coming over for wii games tomoro too :) was nice to chill! her son is in Angels class so its nice for the girls too


----------



## mummyApril

anyway im off to read in bed n sleep night all Emandi hope you have some twinges!


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie and Luna have missed you loads! x


----------



## Sarachka

Hehehe sorry my sense of humour is so childish sometimes!!


----------



## addie25

Going to hospital to get checked out but I'm sure all is ok.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all :hi:

Far too freaking early for a Saturday morning!!!! Bu I have 2 men carting sand and cement into my bedroom so no sleep for me. At least the floor is getting done...so hope this is the light at the end of the renovating tunnel. Hopefully next weekend we can paint and that will be that

I was meant to meet with the accountant today to get my stuff for tax but I have decided that underwear is overrated on a Saturday and I'm staying home instead. If the clouds clear I shall sit in the sun and read a bit

Here's a HUGE bump pic for you...tho the bum is probably bigger than the bump :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Doctor said it was a kidney stone. They said just to rest and if pain comes back to go to hospital. I don't like that I am not being checked out unless pain comes back. Bottom line pain was here and it was sever I should be checked to make sure it was a kidney stone.

Addie, there's nothing they can do for you now. Once the pain is gone it means the kidney stone has passed. How long did the pain last? My mom and I have both had kidney stones twice and it is hours of really agonising-want-to-throw-up-sweating-and-shaking kind of pain. My mom was delirious and i had to get a neighbour to call an ambulance (I was 6 and it was terrifying)

But anyway, nothing they can do once the stone is passed and nothing to check really. They're not being mean, they just know what they're doing


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I went to my doc 2 days ago and they checked urine then maybe they didn't see anything then?

If they tested your urine 2 days ago they would have picked it up - they would have seen leucocytes, nitrites, possibly blood and possibly protein, depending on the severity of the testing. Kidney infection is a dull, sometimes throbbing pain in the mid to lower back. I've been on weekly wee-sticks because of it. If it's really bad you also get a temp and nausea because nothing is filtering correctly. A short episode of acute pain doesn't sound like an infection


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got to get to bed, baby swimmers in the morning! Holly's go! :happydance:
> 
> I have more pics for you but will post tomorrow now...
> 
> My belly button is definitively an OUTY now so ya boo sucks to you Kit because you're not here to faint on hearing that! :tease: It became an outy at about 33 weeks with Holly, it must have got loosened from it's socket by her and it was just ready to pop this time round :nope: What's your belly button doing Trin, on your 4th child?
> 
> Nighty night all :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:
> 
> Good luck with the big curry farts Emandi, I hope they frighten James out tonight :thumbup:

My belly button waited til the 4th child to become an outy. Never had one before and it's freaking me out!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Bethany, nice pointy bump you have there :thumbup:.
> I wish you are right with James coming tonight :cloud9:.
> 
> Addie :hugs:, I'm sorry you are in such a pain :hugs:. Hope it's not too serious and doctors will check you properly.

How did the castor oil go? How did you drink it? :sick: Ina May recommends making scrambled eggs with it which I am SURE must be vom-inducing. We mix it with orange juice and then have a cup of very hot tea for afterwards to get the oily slime out the mouth


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

Lovely, practical article: https://www.glorialemay.com/blog/?p=34

I love this comment:
Our grandmothers would feel ashamed that we need a list like this, but that is the modern world we live in. Great suggestions for friends after a birth, death, illness or other life-change  I can think of many times such help would have been so welcome.

Our Western culture did away with mothers lying-in or in confinement and our feminist sisters convinced us all that childbirth is not an illness and we should leap back into our independent lives. But more traditional cultures continue to nurture and protect a new mother/baby dyad for the first 40 days and would be horrified that she should cook, clean or do anything other than rest and get to know her baby.


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Trin :hi: :hi: 

Going to read back some pages and see what I've missed :thumbup: had a sleepover last night with my friend but she has work today :( so in up and soon to be alone again.


----------



## Mollykins

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Another thing about men is that they spoil all your fun! Just as you load up your spreadsheet, they come home!!

Don't they, I want some fun now. It's my turn :growlmad: Adam didn't think about me when he looked elsewhere for kicks...


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Molly :hi: B! 

I want another :coffee: and a chill for a bit and then I have to get busy for the first time since the shit hit the fan :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

I pick the most inappropriate times to need a chat :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks:flower:

Baby swimmers for us girls in a mo, and collecting my wee and toxo results on the way, so fx'd. Then this afternoon some chillaxin and late afternoon it's the Galette des Rois, our annual running club new year meet :thumbup:

Gotta dash, lovely Saturdays all :kiss: xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Jaynie I didn't see your message! I'll be back for chat after swimming wilth Holly!! XxxxxX


----------



## Sarachka

What's up jay?!


----------



## Essie

Morning

Yay jaynie is here :) 

We had a good night at the foster in-laws, seeing more of them this morning, then DH aunties, then back to the in-laws for tea. Lyra was perfect on the journey down til the last 15 minutes when she decided to scream. Being down here always makes me a little nostalgic for living here, but then I remember if we lived here we could afford a 1-bed flat instead of a 3-bed cottage backing onto open fields. 

I will try and keep up, but signal isn't great. Who would've thought Norfolk has better signal than London :wacko: hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Jaynie I didn't see your message! I'll be back for chat after swimming wilth Holly!! XxxxxX

Thanks. It's nothing major just adjusting to being alone and trying not to text adam back. :thumbup: have a elicious time at swimmers! See you laters, gaters. X


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> What's up jay?!

I'm adjusting to being alone and sometimes, well it sucks! 

I want to phone him but only so I have company, I am pathetic huh? So I can't phone him because I would be taking advantage of the fact that he wants to be back together.


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie - that sounds lovely. I am going to plan to go to London to see my Dad soon :thumbup: that will be nice for me I reckon! Dunno how holidays pan out with the new job... I am going to job hunt again today for jobs round here. Now I am a single pringle I need a responsible amount of money to possibly stay here and have something to look forward to every now and again.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Protein, sugar and toxo all negative :thumbup: The sugar wee test is a bit of joke in my case, they wanna see my blood :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> What's up jay?!
> 
> I'm adjusting to being alone and sometimes, well it sucks!
> 
> I want to phone him but only so I have company, I am pathetic huh? So I can't phone him because I would be taking advantage of the fact that he wants to be back together.Click to expand...

 I totally understand. When I've been newly single I've become very needy and clingy to my mum and friends and just want to be entertained and distracted alllll the time. We are here for you! Xx


----------



## firstbaby25

It's the fact that I like seeing people like my mum and my friends and it has ben far too long that I have had some fun so I like the fact that they are coming to stay and stuff but I am inevitably alone for periods of time. Adam is making this really difficult, I have ended up admitting that there might be a chance because I do love him, but I don't want him to cling to it so I have to back up myself with actions. He said he still wants to speak because last time he wouldn't speak to me and he reckoned that he was more miserable than ever (guilt I reckon - again). Sighs all round, I wonder what will become of me and my little life :-k


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry Jaynie, my electricity went off for some reasons so I was offline. I'm sure it must be really tough. I have no advice to give from experience because I've not been single for 18 years....crap! 18 years today actually!!! DH and I both forgot with everything going on here :wacko::blush:

But we are here for you to chat. Hope you get some fun in or something to distract you. I can understand the temptation to call him. When someone is so much a part of our lives it's hard for them to suddenly not be


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> EMANDI YOU LITTLE STAR YOU, I ONLY CAME HOME TO THEEE MOST GORGEOUS GIFTS TO MY CHILDREN!they are so adorable you are so so so kind and thoughtful you lovely girl :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Talking about kindness and thoughtfulness I will never catch you up :hugs:.
You are most welcome :flower:.


----------



## TrinityMom

This is the other reason I wasn't online. DH rescued him from a car guard at the market while he was setting up our fundraising stand. Teeny tiny, full of fleas and lice but now all frontlined and clean and fed. I think we may have found a home for him


----------



## TrinityMom

Emandi!!!! You still preggo?? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin I seen that little guy on Facebook :thumbup: what a lovely little guy. No worries. I have done so well I have been up since before 7 and there has been a text off him but not a reply :smug: 

My uncle just texted and asked if I want to go for a coffee, so that's nice...


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've got to get to bed, baby swimmers in the morning! Holly's go! :happydance:
> 
> I have more pics for you but will post tomorrow now...
> 
> My belly button is definitively an OUTY now so ya boo sucks to you Kit because you're not here to faint on hearing that! :tease: It became an outy at about 33 weeks with Holly, it must have got loosened from it's socket by her and it was just ready to pop this time round :nope: What's your belly button doing Trin, on your 4th child?
> 
> Nighty night all :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:
> 
> Good luck with the big curry farts Emandi, I hope they frighten James out tonight :thumbup:
> 
> My belly button waited til the 4th child to become an outy. Never had one before and it's freaking me out!Click to expand...

i got an outy this time too! but then i was tiny with the girls


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie :hugs: this will only make you stronger x


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> It's the fact that I like seeing people like my mum and my friends and it has ben far too long that I have had some fun so I like the fact that they are coming to stay and stuff but I am inevitably alone for periods of time. Adam is making this really difficult, I have ended up admitting that there might be a chance because I do love him, but I don't want him to cling to it so I have to back up myself with actions. He said he still wants to speak because last time he wouldn't speak to me and he reckoned that he was more miserable than ever (guilt I reckon - again). Sighs all round, I wonder what will become of me and my little life :-k

Well I think that's the thing, at the moment with Adam you might think it's "your little life" but I realllllllly KNOW that without things like that dragging you down, you will have "your AMAZING life". I really, truly absolutly know that you're destined for greatness and this is the universe giving you the opportunity. I know the job is a bit pooooo but it's money coming in to allow you to do the things you enjoy at the weekends, save for holidays etc. Have you spoken to your friend about moving agian?

I don't mean this to sound too harsh towards Adam, bc I know how it feels to care about someone when the majority think you shouldn't, and feeling like you have to justify that. But I know you can be so happy and live such a fun and exciting life. 25 is TOTALLY the new 18. It's an awesome age where you can really develop yourself. You don't have all the insecurities of late teens / early 20s and you're respected by the 30+ age group as an adult. All of your "being left on the shelf" bollocks makes me want to hit you around the head. 

This is possibly the longest post I've written that isn't about myself :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It's the fact that I like seeing people like my mum and my friends and it has ben far too long that I have had some fun so I like the fact that they are coming to stay and stuff but I am inevitably alone for periods of time. Adam is making this really difficult, I have ended up admitting that there might be a chance because I do love him, but I don't want him to cling to it so I have to back up myself with actions. He said he still wants to speak because last time he wouldn't speak to me and he reckoned that he was more miserable than ever (guilt I reckon - again). Sighs all round, I wonder what will become of me and my little life :-k
> 
> Well I think that's the thing, at the moment with Adam you might think it's "your little life" but I realllllllly KNOW that without things like that dragging you down, you will have "your AMAZING life". I really, truly absolutly know that you're destined for greatness and this is the universe giving you the opportunity. I know the job is a bit pooooo but it's money coming in to allow you to do the things you enjoy at the weekends, save for holidays etc. Have you spoken to your friend about moving agian?
> 
> I don't mean this to sound too harsh towards Adam, bc I know how it feels to care about someone when the majority think you shouldn't, and feeling like you have to justify that. But I know you can be so happy and live such a fun and exciting life. 25 is TOTALLY the new 18. It's an awesome age where you can really develop yourself. You don't have all the insecurities of late teens / early 20s and you're respected by the 30+ age group as an adult. All of your "being left on the shelf" bollocks makes me want to hit you around the head.
> 
> This is possibly the longest post I've written that isn't about myself :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: it was a treat for the eyes! I guess I am being honest with him when I say that I could get back with him because I feel sorry for him, because I am just that type of weakling but surely he does not want this. 

If he is willing to wait in the flanks and prove shit then we may stand a chance but I told him I wanted a clean break and that *IF* we are to ever get back together that it would be like last time. But that I honestly could not see that he will keep it up, christ he has to work at being normal. Surely there's someone out there _for him_ that he doesn't have to work *so hard,* to make happy. 

Course I understand why he is devo'd. Because *I am a normal and nice human being *. Something that he seemingly knows nothing about. 

Sorry to waffle I just am a talker... But the Twitter thing is important because it has become an excuse rather than the reason, iykwim? Had it not happened I would still be trying for our sake to make it work, but unhappy and wronged in so many ways over the past year.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm just emotional. I know you might want to kick me for saying all the left on the shelf shit, guess this time i've reacted badly to someone wasting my time as it seems to get so much more precious the more time that elapses. I just don't know how the hell I am gonna get back on track, i'm gonna be 27 living in rented accomodation, earning a pittance and now, single. He might be an arse but until now I was pretty sure that he loved me and cared about my feelings but why would I think that? Look at us. Whoever said that he never fails to disappoint wasn't wrong :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> i'm gonna be 27 living in rented accomodation, earning a pittance and now, single.

But isn't that EXCITING!!!! You have no ties, nothing to stop you doing ANYTHING. The world is totally your oyster. I am honestly quite jealous.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm just emotional. I know you might want to kick me for saying all the left on the shelf shit, guess this time i've reacted badly to someone wasting my time as it seems to get so much more precious the more time that elapses. I just don't know how the hell I am gonna get back on track, *i'm gonna be 27 living in rented accomodation, earning a pittance and now, single*. He might be an arse but until now I was pretty sure that he loved me and cared about my feelings but why would I think that? Look at us. Whoever said that he never fails to disappoint wasn't wrong :nope:

Or look at it that you are 27 with no ties. You can move to new exciting city, you can jet to Paris for the weekend, you can go for drinks with your girlfriends, you can do anything! It's all about how you look at it. The job youve got now is just a means to an end. You do it to pay the bills while you look for something exciting. A whole new world of opportunities are there for you, and you should absolutely go and grab them. The world is your oyster Jaynie, find the fabulous life you deserve :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> i'm gonna be 27 living in rented accomodation, earning a pittance and now, single.
> 
> But isn't that EXCITING!!!! You have no ties, nothing to stop you doing ANYTHING. The world is totally your oyster. I am honestly quite jealous.Click to expand...

I just wrote the exact same thing! See Jaynie it must be true :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm at work doing Saturday over time nad it's not too bad but I do wish I was at home in bed, still asleep. Going to tackle some piles of mess when I'm home.

Just been browsing the Next website, omg I want SO MUCH of the stuff on there for Elina!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Baby swimmers was ace, we stayed an hour and Holly loved it. Then we visited the riding school on the walk home and stroked the ponies :awww:

Time for a catch up on Jaynie's plight, over a coca light....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie! I think it's very good. Far better to be alone with some knitting than arguing with someone. Much better for your blood pressure and sugar levels. Sarachka said it all in her longest post ever, now you just need to get yourself a nice daily routine going and soon the thought of anyone interrupting it will be horrifying. Then Mr Right will come along when you're least expecting it and hey ho, you will go plunging afresh into shared life, without all the poofuckery. And you'll find a love and companionship that doesn't need daily questioning, and will be able to bumble happily through your babymaking days together. Until then just do as Sarachka says, exploit your freedom!

:hug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm on the lurker, pinned to the sofa by a snuggly toddler on my bump. Jaynie you could join a running club (you like running I believe?) or a swimming club? Or do what my friend did when she was 27 and just split up and sold her joint house etc (they were on the cusp of having kids etc but it was all a bit not right)...well she quit her nice stable job as a primary school teacher, moved to Paris (this is how I met her) and worked in the same language school as me for a year. She met an English guy here but that didn't work out so after a year she moved to Marseille in the sunny south of France to another language school and joined a photography club and a tennis club, and told me that way she'd meet either fit sporty men or arty intellectual ones, a good range for her! She's still there, and currently seeing a Frenchman..so the world's your oyster Jaynie indeed. You're bound to have some wounds to lick for a little bit, but it sounds to me like a very good long term decision, a bit of break uppy from Adam :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was flirted with at the pool by a tall dark green eyed handsome man who spoke perfect English this morning. I'm obviously very very very much already taken but it was most flattering, given I look like an insect with a swollen abdomen at the moment. Jaynie you should come to baby swimmers with me next week :haha:

I look like this now....


https://listverse.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/581650105_b43f8fcf9c.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am so cosy :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Well doctor said they think it was a UTI that caused the severe back pain they will call today to let me know about kidney stone when results come back. Makes me nervous if that was a UTI bc I have never been in that much pain be4. I'm on meds for it but feel like i never got a clear answer. Doctor wants me to go to an allergist bc soon I won't be a able to take the UTI meds they prescribe now later in pregnancy and he wants to know what I'm allergic 2 so he knows what to give me since I seem prone to utis. Babies were fine moving a lot and they had me push a button everytime I had a stabbing pain. Turns out their movement also added to the pain I have but not the severe pain I had earlier that day. I hope I don't get another UTI I know they r common in pregnancy but it's not good for babies if they get serious. I'm still iffy if I have a UTI bc they said my white blood count was just a little elevated indicating a small infection but there was nothing small about the pain I was getting. Also I was at my doc 2 days ago and thy checked my urine and didn't say it looked odd so how in 2 days time did I develop such a bad UTI that I was bent over in pain???


----------



## addie25

I have 2 bananas :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

I'm actually upset bc everyone was like oh listen to ur doc they said ur ok stay home bla bla well that makes me mad. I was in so much pain it didn't seem normal and people need to listen to me better!!! And whats wrong eoth my doctor that they told me to stay home oroginally when i was in that much pain!!! I'm jut upset bc I didn't get a clear answer I got they think u have a UTI well what's think mean the test either shows I have one or I don't!!!! I just need it to be May 2 many things cn to wrong and I need my girls here safe and healthy!!!


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Emandi!!!! You still preggo?? :winkwink:

I'm afraid so :loopy:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie that's pants, as I said before the one time I had real agonising back pain was with a kidney infection so I'm a bit wary of back pain myself ever since then! I suppose since back pain can happen in pregnancy people thought it was just a normal pregnancy thing you had :shrug: (I had it when I had that bleeding at 7 weeks, touch wood nothing since but if I get anything signifigant I'll see a doc again) I hope they can sort out appropriate medication for you :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am on antibiotics bc white blood cells showed a bit of an infection so whatever it is UTI or what it will get cleared up with the meds. I am just mad that I didn't get a clear answer. I don't know what they mean by they THINK it was a uti. The test should clearly show if it was or not!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually with the gestational diabetes UTI's are one of the things I have to be alert to, since my kidneys work harder to process my sugar. I drink lots of water though and so long as my readings are in normal range I don't think they're working much harder than a normal person's :shrug:

*2 interesting (to me) things:*

a) I'm eating a nice peanut butter equivalent for sugarfucks like myself- it's pure wholemeal almond, ground up in a thick slightly oily consistency like peanut butter. It has a natural sweetness and that yummy nuttiness but is only 12g carb per 100g. Very tasty it is too, on a wholewheat cracker. Now you see that's the kind of change I'm going to maintain beyond pregnancy- instead of white bread with sugary peanut butter, a cracker with wholemeal almond. It's a bit Granola I know but the taste experience is as good with less than half the crap taxing my metabolism. 

b) I _finally_ found something about skinny and sporty women and GD on the web (everywhere says 'overweight' is a risk factor and that the key to keeping it under control is not putting on too much weight during pregnancy, which of course is all useless to me) Anyway, one theory I read is that since lightweight sporty women have efficient metabolisms in normal life without a huge demand for insulin since the sugar is quickly regulated then the increased demand during pregnancy comes harder for them to deal with. And that combined with the hormones blocking the pancreatic functions results in GD. I'd like to believe that theory, it's a bit more positive than most I read about it being for fat ladies who eat too many hamburgers, and that I'm just a freak case!

There you are, my 2 interesting things!!


----------



## addie25

I was in the labour an delivery part of the hospital, that is supposed to be outstanding and while they were very nice I just feel like nothing was explained properly to me and the words I think should never be used it should be YOU HAVE this or that. I dont know hopefully when I go to my doc at the end of the week the meds cleared up whatever it was and that pain doesn't come back. But I will tell them I didn't like how things were not clear for me.


----------



## addie25

That is very interesting B.


----------



## addie25

Well the last time I had a UTI I had no clue I had one, no pain no nothing so I will demand I be checked for it each time I have a doctors apt now since I usually dont know i have one. And still not 100% clear on if I have one now but at least I am on antibiotics which will clear up any infection so that is what is important.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Well the last time I had a UTI I had no clue I had one, no pain no nothing so I will demand I be checked for it each time I have a doctors apt now since I usually dont know i have one. And still not 100% clear on if I have one now but at least I am on antibiotics which will clear up any infection so that is what is important.

Over here you get your urine checked at every midwife appointment, is that not the same for you? I'm sorry the doctors weren't clear on exactly what was wrong, hopefully the antibiotics will sort it out for you.


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Well the last time I had a UTI I had no clue I had one, no pain no nothing so I will demand I be checked for it each time I have a doctors apt now since I usually dont know i have one. And still not 100% clear on if I have one now but at least I am on antibiotics which will clear up any infection so that is what is important.

Yes it will be fine:thumbup: I hope you get more info next time. That kind of thing frustrates me too. Congrats on your bananas by the way!!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well the last time I had a UTI I had no clue I had one, no pain no nothing so I will demand I be checked for it each time I have a doctors apt now since I usually dont know i have one. And still not 100% clear on if I have one now but at least I am on antibiotics which will clear up any infection so that is what is important.
> 
> Over here you get your urine checked at every midwife appointment, is that not the same for you? I'm sorry the doctors weren't clear on exactly what was wrong, hopefully the antibiotics will sort it out for you.Click to expand...

They do test. I was tested 2 days ago and they didn't say anything looked weird thats y I am thinking how all of a sudden I have a uti that caused that much pain?? I don't know but I am having a long talk with my doctor when I see them next week!!!!!! I just have to trust the hospital I mean it is rated one of the top hospitals and the labour and delivery portion of it is one of the best if not the best around here so I just need to trust that they did the correct thing and this medicine will help whatever it is.


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH has taken Holly up to the chickens with him so I'm off to the basement now with my longwave radio to listen to radio 4 and chuck out loads of crap :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'm taking a litre and a half of water with me to drink :haha:


----------



## addie25

So prenatal massages have always scared me and my friend went and got one 2 days ago and then started getting contractions every 6 min (she is having triplets) She is 21 weeks pregnant and they said till she turns 24 weeks they can not help. They gave her some meds to slow down the contractions and sent her home. I am praying that she makes it to 24 weeks so they can give her the other medication to hold off labour. I know she will have the babies very early I just hope it is not 2 early. If you can think positive thoughts for her I would appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Have fun B :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I am on antibiotics bc white blood cells showed a bit of an infection so whatever it is UTI or what it will get cleared up with the meds. I am just mad that I didn't get a clear answer. I don't know what they mean by they THINK it was a uti. The test should clearly show if it was or not!!!

Addie there's no test specifically for UTI. They test urine and blood and if the white cells are raised it means there's an infection somewhere. The only way they can tell is if they culture the urine for bacteria but that takes several days to weeks. They can only go on the signs (raised white cells) and symptoms (back pain)....not very specific


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And I'm taking a litre and a half of water with me to drink :haha:

I've drunk 3.2 litres today :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

So one cement floor is in :thumbup: It looks so nice. We have decided to do the sunroom floor too because it's quite cracked and we have enough leftover material to do it and it won't cost us a thing. SO that's tomorrow. Then we wait for it to dry.

DH and I started going out 18 years today :cloud9: We both forgot amidst all the activity at home, but at least it was both of us and not just me :dohh:

Tired doesn't even begin to describe how I feel today :nope:


----------



## addie25

Congrats Trin!!!!! That's amazing 18 years!!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congrats on 18 yrs, Trinno Linno Flooring Woman Extraordinaire!

Sorry for your friend Addie, hope she hangs on a bit longer :hugs:

Done another big purge of junk, off to glam myself up now for our running club Galette party. I usually drink pints of champagne at this thing and eat Galette, today I will just be socialising and nibbling on my cheese brought from home. It'll be nice to see former running partners though :hugs:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

sooo tired after over-time and now the last 3 hours have been spent in the loft / on my spread sheet.

I've had so much stuff for Ukraine stored in the loft, and some of it just isn't worth sending. I've gone through and sorted KEEP FOR ORPHANS or LOCAL CHARITY SHOPS and I have 4 filled bin bags for each!! I've contacted a freight company that kindly sent things to Ukraine for free in January last year asking if they'd be prepared to do the same. If I can get these winter coats over there that would _a-ma-zing_.

Then I've gone through my delivery from my American friend in Germany, put it on my spreadsheet, put it in the bags for that particular size and hung up some 'first size' bits.

I really want to get the plastic storage drawers for the wardrobe, and the changing unit up so I have more storage and things aren't falling out of bags.


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/spreadsheet.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

b did u get ur present yet?:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Quick check in to say i'm ok, and that toris room looking good trin...not sticking around, ill be off again shortly. 

This period: painful and odd, stretchy CM like stuff when I wipe along with the blood :wacko: wish I could figure my body sometimes!


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> b did u get ur present yet?:)

Not yet, I'll let you know as soon as it arrives! Very excited!


----------



## TrinityMom

Right, cement has been watered for the evening - feels odd running a hosepipe through my bedroom :wacko: But apparently this is how things are done :shrug: I am determined to get a good night's sleep tonight

Goodnight turtletonians
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS: Come back Newbie and Luna!!!!! I miss you :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Mmmmm that was a good nap from 4-7!


----------



## poas

Hi all, I am feeling very sad, my lovely 18yr old cousin had her baby boy a few days ago, after a tough preg ( she has heart issues, and the dad and his parents are pricks, and my uncle has terminal cancer-her father so all together stressful) and he is really poorly.
His penis needs surgery, his tongue is tied, he has sever jaundice, an infection giving him purple blotches and is likely deaf, possibly half blind.
As if this isn't enough, the Dr cut her 3 times unneccasarily so she is in great pain, and earlier the dads mother came in the hospital screaming at my cousin that she had done something wrong and the baby will die and it will be my cousins fault :(


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Hi all, I am feeling very sad, my lovely 18yr old cousin had her baby boy a few days ago, after a tough preg ( she has heart issues, and the dad and his parents are pricks, and my uncle has terminal cancer-her father so all together stressful) and he is really poorly.
> His penis needs surgery, his tongue is tied, he has sever jaundice, an infection giving him purple blotches and is likely deaf, possibly half blind.
> As if this isn't enough, the Dr cut her 3 times unneccasarily so she is in great pain, and earlier the dads mother came in the hospital screaming at my cousin that she had done something wrong and the baby will die and it will be my cousins fault :(



Oh gosh liss I hope the little one is ok!! The paternal grandma sounds awful :-(


----------



## emandi

Oh Lissy, I'm so sorry :hugs:. I really hope it not as bad as it looks with the baby :nope:.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Lissy what a sad post. The jaundice and blotches will soon clear up with treatment though, the tongue can be operated on too I believe, his willy be just fine and that's quite common, and hopefully the deafness and blindness is very partial or not at all. I do hope he's alright the poor little mite, and your cousin and her dad too. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a fun time at my running club thing- it was really nice to be amongst people who don't think I'm skinny since they're all underweight themselves, it being the middle of the cross-country season so they're all at peak form and optimum running weight :haha: Saw lots of good friends and have some invites to dinner to catch up properly :thumbup: And Holly loved it, sprinting around in and out of tables and chairs :awww:

When I came home I had a 2 and a half hour whirlwind of sewing activity and _completely_ finished my cover for Holly, buttons sewn on and seams bound and all :happydance: Just folded it and put it over the back of my chair feeling very :smug: Pics will have to be tomorrow though since I'm just savouring a nice cuppa before hitting the sack. 

It's been a quiet evening on BnB, all out partying I guess :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy I've just noticed your weightloss ticker, you're almost halfway there!!

I want an anniversary countdown ticker but I don't think I have room for any more. That way I won't forget our anniversary :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yummm. Why does my tea taste so good? :cloud9: It is decaf before you ask why I'm drinking tea at 11pm. Holly won the feve on our table at the Galette and thus got to wear the crown :awww: The feve is the little treasure in each galette, and if you find it in your slice then you wear the crown... I inspected her slice just in case it was there, choking hazard, and it was!! A little china TinTin figurine! 

https://hotelduminy-paris.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/galette-des-rois.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well goodnight all, may you all sleep peaceably and have protein rich dreams of great joy and pleasantness :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Oh Lissy how awful for your cousin, I hope the baby is okay :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Oh Lizzy so so sorry :hugs::hugs: I hope the baby is ok.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all!

:dohh: I thought it was Monday! :dohh: I leapt up at 6.30am and did my bloods and rushed off to do my weigh in- then dh appeared in his running kit and the penny dropped- he was leaving for his race today, not work :dohh:

Just had a boring breakfast but the shop opens at 8, going to get egg bacon sausage mushroom when it opens. Weight at 49.6, so down 0.2, got to fatten up before the real weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bloods at 79 though :yipee: That's my non pregnant level! Ace to the base- it's since the swimming pool reopened, plus I ate a big chunk of cheese before sleep last night so the protein snack seems to help rather than the fruit and yoghurt one. Endless dietry juggling! :juggle: 
*
Lissy I hope your cousin and her baby are doing well, and the grandmother has calmed down and stopped being hysterical and accusatory. Let us know won't you, how he gets on over the next few weeks. I'm sure he'll be big and strong and fine but it's so worrying. When Holly was born and they detected her heart murmur I burst into tears as soon as the doc left the room (3 months before my niece had just undergone major heart surgery following a heart attack, so I was expecting the worst and he couldn't tell me any more- just wrote a prescription out for a visit to The Children's Heart Hospital of France, which was a scary thing to have for my precious newborn) and we were really worried until we took her to the heart hospital. Turned out to be practically nothing and at her 1yr old check up almost disappeared so I'm sure there'll be some nice surprises for your cousin's bubs since babies sometimes just need a bit of time for their systems to mature. *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right you lazy bones Sunday morning lie in turtles, I'm off to get food from the shop since you're all asleep still :munch: Have nice Sundays- I'm looking after the boys (ie cooking them lunch and have instructions to help them with their English homework, just call me Mary Poppins, while dh comes last in his race) and hopefully it will be nice weather so I can take Holly out on her bike this afternoon :bike: Animal cleaning out to do too, and of course any one of my multiple creativity projects to be dipped into. So it should be a nice busy Sunday :thumbup: 

Laters turts, have a good one xxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## poas

Thank you all, sorry I came on-said that and disappeared. He had two lumberpunctures last night so they are testing the fluid now. I hope b that you are right, and that in a yr we will be watching him play happily  
Oh and b, my weight is going down  10lb/4.5kg in the last fortnight  although it is basically a whole YOU that I had to lose! Ha ha.
Morning all, I hope all babies slept well and preggo's slept comfortably xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Thank you all, sorry I came on-said that and disappeared. He had two lumberpunctures last night so they are testing the fluid now. I hope b that you are right, and that in a yr we will be watching him play happily
> Oh and b, my weight is going down  10lb/4.5kg in the last fortnight  although it is basically a whole YOU that I had to lose! Ha ha.
> Morning all, I hope all babies slept well and preggo's slept comfortably xx

:haha: That made me laugh, losing a whole hollymonkey!! It could become a new weight measure- 

1 hollymonkey = 49kgs :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Another day of chaos in our tropical paradise :thumbup: Second floor is nearly done AND we sold the leftover cement for 1/4 of my doula fee so that helps :happydance: Hopefully Petros the builder man will finish the bbq today as well. We're getting him back to do painting next week because he's so reasonable and he works well and then DH doesn't have to do it after work and I don't have to stress that it won't get done

Happy days...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just came on to say that Holly has woken up so I tried her new bedcover on and it fits perfectly!!! :wohoo: Since I did all the finishing off last night while she was asleep I couldn't double check the size before sewing the edge seams, but it's fab. So excited, going to make her a pillow cover next week to match when I can get some more of the spotty backing fabric:thumbup:

Laters! Coffee! Post brekkie bloods were 83, having a nice low patch


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Another day of chaos is our tropical paradise :thumbup: Second floor is nearly done AND we sold the leftover cement for 1/4 of my doula fee so that helps :happydance: Hopefully Petros the builder man will finish the bbq today as well. We're getting him back to do painting next week because he's so reasonable and he works well and then DH doesn't have to do it after work and I don't have to stress that it won't get done
> 
> Happy days...

Oh good you didn't flood yourself out. That could have given me nightmares Trin, about a running hosepipe in my bedroom all night :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hi all, I am feeling very sad, my lovely 18yr old cousin had her baby boy a few days ago, after a tough preg ( she has heart issues, and the dad and his parents are pricks, and my uncle has terminal cancer-her father so all together stressful) and he is really poorly.
> His penis needs surgery, his tongue is tied, he has sever jaundice, an infection giving him purple blotches and is likely deaf, possibly half blind.
> As if this isn't enough, the Dr cut her 3 times unneccasarily so she is in great pain, and earlier the dads mother came in the hospital screaming at my cousin that she had done something wrong and the baby will die and it will be my cousins fault :(

Oh Lissy that it awful!!!! I'm so so sorry! What an awful experience for her :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles :hi:
> 
> Another day of chaos is our tropical paradise :thumbup: Second floor is nearly done AND we sold the leftover cement for 1/4 of my doula fee so that helps :happydance: Hopefully Petros the builder man will finish the bbq today as well. We're getting him back to do painting next week because he's so reasonable and he works well and then DH doesn't have to do it after work and I don't have to stress that it won't get done
> 
> Happy days...
> 
> Oh good you didn't flood yourself out. That could have given me nightmares Trin, about a running hosepipe in my bedroom all night :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: It didn't run all night. Just had to water the floor before bed and 3 times during the day. The longer it takes to dry the stronger it is. So we'll be doing that every day this week


----------



## TrinityMom

And I got to sleep in :thumbup: Terrible night sleep mostly because Dharma can't sleep in our bedroom becauuse she'll walk on the new floor or dig in it or something so we put her in the boys' room. They kept getting up and letting her out and then she'd whine in the passage way :wacko: But when everyone was up I got some sleep

Going to have some egg on toast now :munch:


----------



## Essie

Morning!

B I also feel like it's Monday. I think it's because we travelled down here on Friday so it feels like we've been here ages. But we are off home today. Last night we found out DH foster sister is 20 weeks pregnant. She has a little girl who is 2, and she's never seem a baby before so she was so funny with Lyra. She would reach out and touch her and then scream "ah mummy". 

They were all asking how many children we wanted ad what age gaps. When we got back DH said he thinks we should ttc or at least ntnp soon, once I'm back at work.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Morning!
> 
> B I also feel like it's Monday. I think it's because we travelled down here on Friday so it feels like we've been here ages. But we are off home today. Last night we found out DH foster sister is 20 weeks pregnant. She has a little girl who is 2, and she's never seem a baby before so she was so funny with Lyra. She would reach out and touch her and then scream "ah mummy".
> 
> They were all asking how many children we wanted ad what age gaps. When we got back DH said he thinks we should ttc or at least ntnp soon, once I'm back at work.

Did you have a great time in London? I was thinking of you there. I love London :cloud9:

What is your plan with how many children and the age gap?


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> B I also feel like it's Monday. I think it's because we travelled down here on Friday so it feels like we've been here ages. But we are off home today. Last night we found out DH foster sister is 20 weeks pregnant. She has a little girl who is 2, and she's never seem a baby before so she was so funny with Lyra. She would reach out and touch her and then scream "ah mummy".
> 
> They were all asking how many children we wanted ad what age gaps. When we got back DH said he thinks we should ttc or at least ntnp soon, once I'm back at work.
> 
> Did you have a great time in London? I was thinking of you there. I love London :cloud9:
> 
> What is your plan with how many children and the age gap?Click to expand...

We've had a lovely trip. DH foster family are very different to my own family, it's a very busy, homely atmosphere so it's always nice to see them. 

I'd like 3 I think, and then to foster. Id like not too big an age gap, 18m-2yrs would be good. But obviously that depends on how long it would take us to conceive.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cool essie, weesticks from you soon! :happydance: Start straight away! It can take longer than you think and you can have mc's and crap so if you want that close an age gap I'd get your knickers down now if I were you!

Holly is really intrigued by babies too, I think she'll love having Henry around! She'll think he's a big pink bald squealing guinea pig!


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Hi all, I am feeling very sad, my lovely 18yr old cousin had her baby boy a few days ago, after a tough preg ( she has heart issues, and the dad and his parents are pricks, and my uncle has terminal cancer-her father so all together stressful) and he is really poorly.
> His penis needs surgery, his tongue is tied, he has sever jaundice, an infection giving him purple blotches and is likely deaf, possibly half blind.
> As if this isn't enough, the Dr cut her 3 times unneccasarily so she is in great pain, and earlier the dads mother came in the hospital screaming at my cousin that she had done something wrong and the baby will die and it will be my cousins fault :(

:hugs: i know you dont believe in all the jesus stuff lol
but i will check them in my prayers xxx:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks guys for your kind words yesterday! I didn't see him at all yesterday and that could be a first in years. He did text again and we ended up speaking only so that I could stand my ground. I was telling him it was over, because I wanted to :cry: 

Anyway you are all lovely and I am just on an emotional rollercoaster, and sometimes I am so happy with my choice to be single and my care free mess but then I also have moments where I miss him so I guess that's all normal :shrug: 

Lissy that's poofuckery afoot for your cousin and bebe... Sorry to hear, hope he's ok :hugs: 

B good work on the bed spread. 

Essie - you're gonna be POAS soon! How mad.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just exercised stern stepmother powers- Dss the elder has been on the video games since 9am and his brother wanted a go so I warned him at 10:15am that at 11am it's dss the younger's go. Of course, come 11, resistance from him to stop so I switched the machine off :haha: I may only weigh a hollymonkey but no messing with me :bodyb: I _never_ do things like that but he's so big and hairy now the elder I think he needs some discipline when daddy's not there! Poor Simon had been doing homework all morning too and is generally really helpful around the house and with Holly so I at least feel justice has been done!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off to put my baby clothes in order of stages now, hell yeah! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

B don't forget your spreadsheet, hopefully one good thing to come from me being like this, if we are still speaking in years to come that you will all have clothes for me as you will be long done with making babies! I think you did well, when Erin went through her not sharing phase I did the auntie discipline of not letting her play with whatever she wouldn't share. It is rather empowering to know you are doing the right thing. I hate video games too, a throwback from Adam being like he is. 

I am finishing this database because I have been such a loser with all the Adam stuff. I am anxious for returning to work tomorrow too because I did the 2 days and went off but I guess i'll be ok when I get there :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just exercised stern stepmother powers- Dss the elder has been on the video games since 9am and his brother wanted a go so I warned him at 10:15am that at 11am it's dss the younger's go. Of course, come 11, resistance from him to stop so I switched the machine off :haha: I may only weigh a hollymonkey but no messing with me :bodyb: I _never_ do things like that but he's so big and hairy now the elder I think he needs some discipline when daddy's not there! Poor Simon had been doing homework all morning too and is generally really helpful around the house and with Holly so I at least feel justice has been done!

Go Hollymonkey-stepmom :bodyb: I like it! I do that kind of thing too...they need to know they can't mess with you


----------



## Sarachka

*I have an aubergine!*


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/20/melinda-star-guido_n_1218492.html?ref=mostpopular


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B don't forget your spreadsheet, hopefully one good thing to come from me being like this, if we are still speaking in years to come that you will all have clothes for me as you will be long done with making babies! I think you did well, when Erin went through her not sharing phase I did the auntie discipline of not letting her play with whatever she wouldn't share. It is rather empowering to know you are doing the right thing. I hate video games too, a throwback from Adam being like he is.
> 
> I am finishing this database because I have been such a loser with all the Adam stuff. I am anxious for returning to work tomorrow too because I did the 2 days and went off but I guess i'll be ok when I get there :shrug: :shrug:

Shall I start on a video games rant?! I HATE THEM. Plus they play football ones all the time, of all god damn boring possibilities, and we have a bloody football pitch up the road and they have legs and 500 football balls in the garage for god's sake! Video games are the one source of conflict between DH and myself in our otherwise rosy world- I made him shake hands with me that I'm the chief educator of Holly (and later Henry) a few days ago. DH seems to think video games, ie playing them for 8hrs straight like dss the elder and not even having _heard_ of Flaubert or Zola by the time you're 15 and you're French, and Shakespeare no idea, and Picasso is a family sized car...well he thinks it's generational. BOLLOX!! It's just a crap way to spend all your time, especially when you're so young and your brain is so spongy, simple as that! No further discussion dear husband!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't think I'm going to need to do any washing for the first month, I have loads of stuff!! Then it thins out and picks up again around 6/9 ish!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fortunately dh doesn't play video games himself!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B don't forget your spreadsheet, hopefully one good thing to come from me being like this, if we are still speaking in years to come that you will all have clothes for me as you will be long done with making babies! I think you did well, when Erin went through her not sharing phase I did the auntie discipline of not letting her play with whatever she wouldn't share. It is rather empowering to know you are doing the right thing. I hate video games too, a throwback from Adam being like he is.
> 
> I am finishing this database because I have been such a loser with all the Adam stuff. I am anxious for returning to work tomorrow too because I did the 2 days and went off but I guess i'll be ok when I get there :shrug: :shrug:
> 
> Shall I start on a video games rant?! I HATE THEM. Plus they play football ones all the time, of all god damn boring possibilities, and we have a bloody football pitch up the road and they have legs and 500 football balls in the garage for god's sake! Video games are the one source of conflict between DH and myself in our otherwise rosy world- I made him shake hands with me that I'm the chief educator of Holly (and later Henry) a few days ago. DH seems to think video games, ie playing them for 8hrs straight like dss the elder and not even having _heard_ of Flaubert or Zola by the time you're 15 and you're French, and Shakespeare no idea, and Picasso is a family sized car...well he thinks it's generational. BOLLOX!! It's just a crap way to spend all your time, especially when you're so young and your brain is so spongy, simple as that! No further discussion dear husband!Click to expand...

And let's not forget their big feet which would be perfect for playing football :haha:

I couldn't agree more! We don't have a playstation or Wii or xbox or a gaming computer - not because we couldn't but because it rots their brains! When we have borrowed one in the past the boys want to do nothing but play games. WIth our beautiful weather and big garden I think it's a sin! When the boys go to FIL's place, that's all they do. He has 3 gaming compuers, 2 playstations and god knows what else. The boys just obsessively play Mindcraft and then all their conversation for the next week is about what they're going to do the next time they play. DH's half brother (who lives with FIL) only plays on the computer all day. He looks like a pale squishy british kid who doesn't have the option of playing outdoors all the time (sorry if that's a stereotype but it's what we see of british kids)


----------



## TrinityMom

I am ITCHING to sort out Tori's clothes but the earliest I can do it is after the baby shower which is next of next weekend as my maid would say :haha: So 2 weeks of chaos still...oh the torture!!!!

My aircon and kindle are calling me....later turts


----------



## firstbaby25

I just couldn't agree more. Though the Zola et al I do not know about, your rant has just provoked me to talk to Nat about it. I remember I only watched TV after school when I didn't fancy reading and wasn't really allowed out... At the weekend we'd pack picnics and go further than we were allowed (ooh the fun) and get chased and burned by the neighbourhood boys! I miss that... My cousin who is only 6 years younger than me was of a computer pretty much never went out and he has stopped and started with college 4 times! I think there's a link - he has no motivation, or get up and go!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't think I'm going to need to do any washing for the first month, I have loads of stuff!! Then it thins out and picks up again around 6/9 ish!!

I'm the opposite, more 3 months + than newborn - 3 months. Perhaps when the bag of stuff from my sister gets here next weekend ... oh the fun I'll have!


----------



## Sarachka

Alice and I are back in bed. I wonder what she'll think when a baby is stealing her spot on my knee so often


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! Today is going to be so boring. It's the super bowl so football all day blah how boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully their will be good food to eat during the game so I have something to look 4ward 2.


----------



## mummyApril

im going to make my family tree, ordered some software to have it on the computer! then im going to travel to different areas of the country where parts of my family have been and take photos/notes and make it amazing! it will be nice for the girls and James to read when they are older :)


----------



## addie25

That's an amazing idea April!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I just couldn't agree more. Though the Zola et al I do not know about, your rant has just provoked me to talk to Nat about it. I remember I only watched TV after school when I didn't fancy reading and wasn't really allowed out... At the weekend we'd pack picnics and go further than we were allowed (ooh the fun) and get chased and burned by the neighbourhood boys! I miss that... My cousin who is only 6 years younger than me was of a computer pretty much never went out and he has stopped and started with college 4 times! I think there's a link - he has no motivation, or get up and go!

Yes video games to me represent a deep spiritual depression. :nope: Zola and Flaubert is like a teenager in England never having heard of Charles Dickens! And we live opposite a library:dohh:

Ho hum! 

I'm off to clean out my animaloids with Hollinka now the troops have been fed :bunny:

xxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I just couldn't agree more. Though the Zola et al I do not know about, your rant has just provoked me to talk to Nat about it. I remember I only watched TV after school when I didn't fancy reading and wasn't really allowed out... At the weekend we'd pack picnics and go further than we were allowed (ooh the fun) and get chased and burned by the neighbourhood boys! I miss that... My cousin who is only 6 years younger than me was of a computer pretty much never went out and he has stopped and started with college 4 times! I think there's a link - he has no motivation, or get up and go!
> 
> Yes video games to me represent a deep spiritual depression. :nope: Zola and Flaubert is like a teenager in England never having heard of Charles Dickens! And we live opposite a library:dohh:
> 
> Ho hum!
> 
> I'm off to clean out my animaloids with Hollinka now the troops have been fed :bunny:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

i play video games :blush: it kinda takes me away if im hormonal and down! sad huh


----------



## TrinityMom

I was clearly born without the April gene :nope: I just mopped my floors (badly and only out of necessity) and it sucks....really not fun for me!


----------



## TrinityMom

And now the men who are buying the excess cement have arrived and are going to traipse it through my house :dohh:

Housework is never-ending and thankless!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> im going to make my family tree, ordered some software to have it on the computer! then im going to travel to different areas of the country where parts of my family have been and take photos/notes and make it amazing! it will be nice for the girls and James to read when they are older :)

That's such a lovely idea. My grandfather did his father's life story and has pictures and census notes etc and made a copy for all of us


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I was clearly born without the April gene :nope: I just mopped my floors (badly and only out of necessity) and it sucks....really not fun for me!

i would come and mop it for you, but if anyone walked over it id be annoyed lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to make my family tree, ordered some software to have it on the computer! then im going to travel to different areas of the country where parts of my family have been and take photos/notes and make it amazing! it will be nice for the girls and James to read when they are older :)
> 
> That's such a lovely idea. My grandfather did his father's life story and has pictures and census notes etc and made a copy for all of usClick to expand...

ah thats lovely! we used to have an online website that my uncle set up, but it went down im not sure why but my uncles passed now so i cant ask him :(


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies!! Today is going to be so boring. It's the super bowl so football all day blah how boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully their will be good food to eat during the game so I have something to look 4ward 2.

I'm always sooooo jealous of you USA peeps and your Super Bowl parties JUST bc of the amazing food. It always seems like just my favourite kind - lots of yummy finger food and chilli / rib type stuff. Mmmmmm NOMMY!



mummyApril said:


> im going to make my family tree, ordered some software to have it on the computer! then im going to travel to different areas of the country where parts of my family have been and take photos/notes and make it amazing! it will be nice for the girls and James to read when they are older :)

My mum and her sister did this a few years back after my grandad died. They went to the villages etc up north that the family used to live in. 



mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I just couldn't agree more. Though the Zola et al I do not know about, your rant has just provoked me to talk to Nat about it. I remember I only watched TV after school when I didn't fancy reading and wasn't really allowed out... At the weekend we'd pack picnics and go further than we were allowed (ooh the fun) and get chased and burned by the neighbourhood boys! I miss that... My cousin who is only 6 years younger than me was of a computer pretty much never went out and he has stopped and started with college 4 times! I think there's a link - he has no motivation, or get up and go!
> 
> Yes video games to me represent a deep spiritual depression. :nope: Zola and Flaubert is like a teenager in England never having heard of Charles Dickens! And we live opposite a library:dohh:
> 
> Ho hum!
> 
> I'm off to clean out my animaloids with Hollinka now the troops have been fed :bunny:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i play video games :blush: it kinda takes me away if im hormonal and down! sad huhClick to expand...

 But at least as adults we recognise when we are indulging in escapism. Like my trash TV etc. it's ok bc we know we are doing it and that there's so much more to life but children dont and need to be encouraged. I have a kinect and Xbox but its usage for the children will be very very closely monitored and will be used as a way to use up energy on a rainy day!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Today is going to be so boring. It's the super bowl so football all day blah how boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully their will be good food to eat during the game so I have something to look 4ward 2.
> 
> I'm always sooooo jealous of you USA peeps and your Super Bowl parties JUST bc of the amazing food. It always seems like just my favourite kind - lots of yummy finger food and chilli / rib type stuff. Mmmmmm NOMMY!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to make my family tree, ordered some software to have it on the computer! then im going to travel to different areas of the country where parts of my family have been and take photos/notes and make it amazing! it will be nice for the girls and James to read when they are older :)Click to expand...
> 
> My mum and her sister did this a few years back after my grandad died. They went to the villages etc up north that the family used to live in.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I just couldn't agree more. Though the Zola et al I do not know about, your rant has just provoked me to talk to Nat about it. I remember I only watched TV after school when I didn't fancy reading and wasn't really allowed out... At the weekend we'd pack picnics and go further than we were allowed (ooh the fun) and get chased and burned by the neighbourhood boys! I miss that... My cousin who is only 6 years younger than me was of a computer pretty much never went out and he has stopped and started with college 4 times! I think there's a link - he has no motivation, or get up and go!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes video games to me represent a deep spiritual depression. :nope: Zola and Flaubert is like a teenager in England never having heard of Charles Dickens! And we live opposite a library:dohh:
> 
> Ho hum!
> 
> I'm off to clean out my animaloids with Hollinka now the troops have been fed :bunny:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i play video games :blush: it kinda takes me away if im hormonal and down! sad huhClick to expand...
> 
> But at least as adults we recognise when we are indulging in escapism. Like my trash TV etc. it's ok bc we know we are doing it and that there's so much more to life but children dont and need to be encouraged. I have a kinect and Xbox but its usage for the children will be very very closely monitored and will be used as a way to use up energy on a rainy day!Click to expand...

i hardly ever let the girls play the computer games, but thats mainly because they just dont bother, they prefer to read or play outside etc, so iv had no need to say no all the time, now and again they play it, the most was over christmas with just dance but i suppose thats a little different than starring at the screen lol


----------



## addie25

Lol yea the food is very good at super bowl parties. We r not going to a party tho we are just going to his parents house to watch. They will have yummy snacks as well but not like at a party bc it's not a party. We were invited to some parties but we rather have a quiet day. DH likes watching with his dad and I don't like watching at all. I think I'll bring my camera and start learning how to use it properly.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't think I'm going to need to do any washing for the first month, I have loads of stuff!! Then it thins out and picks up again around 6/9 ish!!

oooh my plastic storage drawers are here, for the cupboard. They'll act as more storage along with the changing unit's drawers. :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to get one of those cheap wardrobe hanging compartment wotsits from Ikea :happydance: Been drooling over them in the catalogue today!

Picture show...first the lovely things April sent...
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

Before and after curtain hiding aircon....



Then some close ups for the sewing enthusiasts!
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









009.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0









010.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pic of the duvet cover, photo is a bit dark and the dog kept leaping on the bed and wrinkling up the covers but nevermind, you get the idea! Can't wait to do matching pillow case now!

Holly's chest of drawers WITHOUT THE CHANGING TABLE part anymore! I guess the lines where it was will fade in time:shrug:

And Holly chillaxing with Pooface and Yarnia just now...
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









023.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









039.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to make my family tree, ordered some software to have it on the computer! then im going to travel to different areas of the country where parts of my family have been and take photos/notes and make it amazing! it will be nice for the girls and James to read when they are older :)
> 
> That's such a lovely idea. My grandfather did his father's life story and has pictures and census notes etc and made a copy for all of usClick to expand...
> 
> ah thats lovely! we used to have an online website that my uncle set up, but it went down im not sure why but my uncles passed now so i cant ask him :(Click to expand...

My dad is doing our family tree. I love looking back at all the old pictures and finding out about their lives.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm going to get one of those cheap wardrobe hanging compartment wotsits from Ikea :happydance: Been drooling over them in the catalogue today!
> 
> Picture show...first the lovely things April sent...

Why has no one ever sent *me *a cat?! :cry:


----------



## addie25

Aww I love that picture of Holly!!


----------



## addie25

I love that picture of Holly. 2 cute!!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Cool essie, weesticks from you soon! :happydance: Start straight away! It can take longer than you think and you can have mc's and crap so if you want that close an age gap I'd get your knickers down now if I were you!
> 
> Holly is really intrigued by babies too, I think she'll love having Henry around! She'll think he's a big pink bald squealing guinea pig!

I would tackle DH now but we have a holiday booked for September, so on the very small off chance we get lucky first try again (which I definitely don't expect to but you never know) then I don't want to be heavily pregnant on holiday. But since I'm still bf I have no idea if I'm even ovulating :shrug:

I don't know what DH niece thought Lyra was. Lyra was holding onto his sisters coat while her daughter was standing next to her, and she was frantically pointing at lyras hand with a very worried look saying "mummy ahhh, mummy!!" it was so funny watching them.


----------



## Essie

We are home, after a somewhat disastrous journey. We missed an exit, so DH said "that's okay, just come off at junction 10 and drive back, there's only 1mile between the exits"....except that going the other way there was no junction 9, so we had to drive to junction 8 (an extra 12 miles) turn around again and come back the other way :dohh: so that added an extra 30 minutes to our journey. But lyra slept all the way so that's a bonus. We are now having a quick cuppa and then off to my parents to collect the hound.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> im going to make my family tree, ordered some software to have it on the computer! then im going to travel to different areas of the country where parts of my family have been and take photos/notes and make it amazing! it will be nice for the girls and James to read when they are older :)

My mum traced all our Irish family from the internet and we went on a trip there a few years ago and met loads of never met cousins, travelling around the South of Ireland for 2 weeks staying with different family we'd never met. They were all really welcoming and hospitable and it was great, and it was really fun when we spotted family resemblences! And I saw the vicarage where my Grandad was born and raised (now derelict, along with the church alas) but it was lovely to see it. He'd passed away a year or so before so it was an emotional moment too, to be in an isolated churchyard in Ireland with my parents, imagining my grandad as a boy playing there.


----------



## LunaLady

Just wanted to say HI!! I have internet again! Oh happy day! :dance:

I'm a bit behind, so it may take me the whole day to catch up and probably won't be back on until my baby-free time later.

LOVE YOU ALL!!! :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Lol I know nothing about football. Today isn't the super bowl today is the game that determines who plays in the super bowl. :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

I like american food too. I always seem to see man vs food on the tv though it's muted (always worse because my imagination runs away with me)... 

Adam just came for his stuff and I told him that we can't see each other because we are broken up. I am devastated if truth be told... OK so I am empowered and that but I can still be let down by him right? Sad for him because I honestly believe that now, when it is too late I wouls get the best of him. But it is too much of a risk for me and my wounded heart. Alas, no one said this life shit was easy... I need to try and crack on with life don't I.

Should I or should I not do a fake tan?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie :hugs: Sigh! I wouldn't bother with the fake tan myself but they're just not my thing. I think you're doing the right thing with Adam, since if you do get back together in a month or so you'll know properly why, and if you don't then there's a whole other set of questions answered for you and you'll know properly why you're not together too :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sigh is adequate - I like that! I know I am doing the right thing for him too. Even when my heart is bleeding for him, I know that pity is no good reason to be with someone... I am just gutted, though time will make it pass. I know it will... Tan isn't my thing but I thought i might reinvent myself - especially as I am single!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Jaynie! Text me! 07835042234!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to get one of those cheap wardrobe hanging compartment wotsits from Ikea :happydance: Been drooling over them in the catalogue today!
> 
> Picture show...first the lovely things April sent...
> 
> Why has no one ever sent *me *a cat?! :cry:Click to expand...

special offer ;)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to make my family tree, ordered some software to have it on the computer! then im going to travel to different areas of the country where parts of my family have been and take photos/notes and make it amazing! it will be nice for the girls and James to read when they are older :)
> 
> My mum traced all our Irish family from the internet and we went on a trip there a few years ago and met loads of never met cousins, travelling around the South of Ireland for 2 weeks staying with different family we'd never met. They were all really welcoming and hospitable and it was great, and it was really fun when we spotted family resemblences! And I saw the vicarage where my Grandad was born and raised (now derelict, along with the church alas) but it was lovely to see it. He'd passed away a year or so before so it was an emotional moment too, to be in an isolated churchyard in Ireland with my parents, imagining my grandad as a boy playing there.Click to expand...

that sounds so lovely B! iv got to visit St.Pauls Cathedral in London as my greatx8 uncles tomb is in there :)


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie im sorry :( :hugs: will a fake tan make you feel better? if so do it! x


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I like american food too. I always seem to see man vs food on the tv though it's muted (always worse because my imagination runs away with me)...
> 
> Adam just came for his stuff and I told him that we can't see each other because we are broken up. I am devastated if truth be told... OK so I am empowered and that but I can still be let down by him right? Sad for him because I honestly believe that now, when it is too late I wouls get the best of him. But it is too much of a risk for me and my wounded heart. Alas, no one said this life shit was easy... I need to try and crack on with life don't I.
> 
> Should I or should I not do a fake tan?


I say yes, fake tan! Treat yourself, do some girlie pampering to make you feel better. I know it hurts now but it will get better and you will be glad you did it.


----------



## Sarachka

I am incredibly hungry and would really appreciate one of you making me something nice for dinner. Thanks!


----------



## firstbaby25

My friend is going to come round. So that's nice of her, she's coming from Preston to do so as she just phoned me in one of my finer Bridget Jones moments... I nuv Lucie.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarah I would make you something lovely for tea but you would have to get here! That would be good and I could bend your ears off with my tales of woe.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I am incredibly hungry and would really appreciate one of you making me something nice for dinner. Thanks!

lamb chops mash and veg?


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I am incredibly hungry and would really appreciate one of you making me something nice for dinner. Thanks!
> 
> lamb chops mash and veg?Click to expand...


Mmmmmmm ye!


----------



## mummyApril

anxiety attack because i had alcohol last night :(


----------



## poas

We had Mac n cheese, with tomato slices on top


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I am incredibly hungry and would really appreciate one of you making me something nice for dinner. Thanks!
> 
> lamb chops mash and veg?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm ye!Click to expand...

might be a bit cold by time it gets to you lol


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> We had Mac n cheese, with tomato slices on top

you should add bacon strips on top too :) 
do you make your own cheese sauce?


----------



## Sarachka

Me
So
Hungry


----------



## mummyApril

what food have you got in Sarah?


----------



## Sarachka

I could make a cottage pie, or a mince beef with mushroom sauce dish that I loosely call stroganoff, potatoes I could bake, a frozen chicken which I would probably need to defrost, umm fishcakes in the freezer.


----------



## poas

Yeah homemade April, I like cooking  bacon would have blown my calorie count, I do that on fish pie...nommo


----------



## poas

Baked potato and ''stroganoff'' I say


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had to rush and make a 'not dinner' because I was hungry. I had melted cheese on toast with hot dog sausages, not my usual healthy fodder! But I had masses of veggies and fish at lunch (so lots and vits and minerals) and a pear and yoghurt snack about an hour and half ago and bloods were low so I had to eat comfort cheesy sausages :shrug: I'll have a massive bedtime snack to make up for my snacky dinner


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Yeah homemade April, I like cooking  bacon would have blown my calorie count, I do that on fish pie...nommo

i love cooking also, how do you make your cheese sauce (just out of curiosity) my nan taught me :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

When you say mac n cheese is that macaroni cheese? Or something different?


----------



## mummyApril

hmmm cottage pie sounds nice Sarah! nice homely sunday meal :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you like my bedcover I made for Holly? No one commented on my pic and Holly and I really like it and think it looks pretty in her room and you all hate it :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:



> Baked potato and ''stroganoff'' I say

That's what I've decided on! Got the potatoes in the oven


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy's cottage pie is the best, using sweet potato. Nommo!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you like my bedcover I made for Holly? No one commented on my pic and Holly and I really like it and think it looks pretty in her room and you all hate it :cry:

I absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

One of my post birth meals will be baked potato, with cheese and baked beans and coleslaw :cloud9: I won't be able to look a trout or brocolli in the face for a few weeks after I don't think :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aw thanks Sarachka :hugs: It's very soft cotton so Holly should sleep well tonight with it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Off for a bath...


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Aw thanks Sarachka :hugs: It's very soft cotton so Holly should sleep well tonight with it!

it's so pretty. I really wish I could make some covers like that.



HollyMonkey said:


> Off for a bath...

I've reached the stage where getting out the bath is difficult :cry: Right now I feel so achy that although I _need _a bath, I just can't be bothered. :nope:


----------



## poas

B I love it all, and would buy a bedspread for esme...GO INTO MASS PRODUCTION WOMAN!!
April this may become one of my randomest posts BUT, I take a few tbsp of plain flour and a tbsp of butter heat slowly in a pan till it sort of forms a ball then add milk-cold not heated and whisk like a maniac. Once it is blended I chop an onion in half and few cloves garlic and let it SLoWLY thicken to cook out floury texture. Then take out onion and garlic, and add cheese,salt and pepper to taste. By adding the garlic and onion you get more flavour so need less cheese  how do u do yours?


----------



## addie25

Feeling crummy. I am definitely sick but with what I have no clue since hospital didn't give me a clear answer. Poasible uti isnt an answer. And if it is a uti sont u think the uti meds I was given would have kicked in by now?? I have to set up an apt for this week and I want a straight answer. Hopefully I start feeling better I get very nervous being sick while pregnant.


----------



## Essie

Hayley I see you! :happydance: how are you and the boys?


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> B I love it all, and would buy a bedspread for esme...GO INTO MASS PRODUCTION WOMAN!!
> April this may become one of my randomest posts BUT, I take a few tbsp of plain flour and a tbsp of butter heat slowly in a pan till it sort of forms a ball then add milk-cold not heated and whisk like a maniac. Once it is blended I chop an onion in half and few cloves garlic and let it SLoWLY thicken to cook out floury texture. Then take out onion and garlic, and add cheese,salt and pepper to taste. By adding the garlic and onion you get more flavour so need less cheese  how do u do yours?

exactly the same make the rue (sp) but have never used the onion and garlic idea before i defo have to try that! i know what you mean about whisking like a maniac lol


----------



## mummyApril

B i absolutely love the duvet cover and hide the aircon away! so talented!


----------



## new mummy2010




----------



## Sarachka

:happydance::happydance: *YAY Hayleechka is back!!!*​ :happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Hayley I see you! :happydance: how are you and the boys?

Hello Essie whats this i hear about more baby plans already ?:haha:

where are you going on holidays?

we are fab i have got a lot off my chest only on friday though:blush:...........took me that long :dohh:...............the thing that was bugging me and driving me crazy is out in the open now ,well Lee knows now why i have been an absolute physco and truelly think he understands too why it has been 

had a lovely night out with my up-le-duffer friend last night:thumbup:

and have a job interview tomorrow mid day for 1-1 special needs carer for x2 ickle beans at a nursery :thumbup:if i get it and money wise it will work then i will accept but sadly be returning early off ML but hey who knows what tomorrow holds and it may be what i need:wacko:

how is your work situation how did it go with the lady about the new job?

nate is teething like a trooper but still no sign :cry:coping with sophie-le-giraffe and nelsons salts :thumbup:..............he is on 3x meals a day and weighed in at 19lb 4oz a week last thursday:thumbup:

hows you and miss L??

:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

hello sarachka did you miss moi ??


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 328482
> 
> hello sarachka did you miss moi ??

yessssssssss! I'm so glad you got some stuff off your chest and feel so much better


----------



## new mummy2010

request to sarachka can i pretty please have a new siggy saying ''proud yummy mummy to reece and nathanial'' in orange and purple??


----------



## new mummy2010

And how are you anyway lovely? How is the pregnancy going ? big boy behaving? alice ok? you bought your 'chavaroo' yet ? lol


----------



## new mummy2010

*luna thankyou for my fb message so kind of you and to know you care is over whelming thankyou doll xxxx*


----------



## HollyMonkey

I haven't tried the garlic and onion either, I always grate a bit of nutmeg into mine, like for bechamel. Will try the garlic and onion version next time!

I'm okay with the bath Sarachka, although I am a bit grannyish the way I ease myself in and get out sideways :haha: It's the bending down all day long to pick up Holly's toys and dropped food and stuff that I find my belly gets in the way for now. And she does this really cute thing of hugging my legs which means she wants a cuddle/carry so I HAVE to pick her up, it's irresistable. And anyway if I don't she starts climbing up my legs like a coconut picker up a palm tree :awww:

Thanks girls for putting bedcover compliments on the end of my fishing line :hugs:

Helloooooo Hayley! :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh came 700th in his race :awww: He feels a bit disappointed and his knee hurts :nope: I nuv him poor ickle sausage :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

*hello beffany i toolove the cover/quilt and i so so want to pay you to make nate's name in wood blocks will you will you???*


----------



## HollyMonkey

At the running club party yesterday they were all teasing dh saying that once this baby is out then he has to do the babysitting and I have to get back to the club since I'm faster and win them prizes :haha: It's true he's not very fast my dh, but at least he doesn't have the terrible leaky bladder problems I'm going to have!


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> request to sarachka can i pretty please have a new siggy saying ''proud yummy mummy to reece and nathanial'' in orange and purple??

How's this for quick service!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/yummy.gif

DIRECT LINK:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/yummy.gif


click on direct link
copy and paste the whole address from your address bar
go to signature section in control panel
paste link between [ img] and [ /img] tags, removing the space between [ and i so [i


----------



## poas

Ooh clever Sarah  lovely sign
B I want to commission you also!
Hi Hayley


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> *hello beffany i toolove the cover/quilt and i so so want to pay you to make nate's name in wood blocks will you will you???*

Of course I will! I'll make them as a gift, then I can take as long as I like over them since I have so many projects on the go already it won't be for a couple of months until I can do them. Still got to finish my second peg bag for my mum's bday 20h February! :dohh: Plus a million other things I've started. So I'll do them as and when I can and free of charge and you just buy me a nice pint of Extra Cold Guinness in Englishland when we meet one day:thumbup:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I see you! :happydance: how are you and the boys?
> 
> Hello Essie whats this i hear about more baby plans already ?:haha:
> 
> where are you going on holidays?
> 
> we are fab i have got a lot off my chest only on friday though:blush:...........took me that long :dohh:...............the thing that was bugging me and driving me crazy is out in the open now ,well Lee knows now why i have been an absolute physco and truelly think he understands too why it has been*
> 
> had a lovely night out with my up-le-duffer friend last night:thumbup:
> 
> and have a job interview tomorrow mid day for 1-1 special needs carer for x2 ickle beans at a nursery :thumbup:if i get it and money wise it will work then i will accept but sadly be returning early off ML but hey who knows what tomorrow holds and it may be what i need:wacko:
> 
> how is your work situation how did it go with the lady about the new job?
> 
> nate is teething like a trooper but still no sign :cry:coping with sophie-le-giraffe and nelsons salts :thumbup:..............he is on 3x meals a day and weighed in at 19lb 4oz a week last thursday:thumbup:
> 
> hows you and miss L??
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

We are good. Just been for a weekend in london to see dh family, and sounds like theyre all going to come up in march for lyras christening :thumbup:*

We were talking yesterday and We think we might just ntnp and see what happens. I'm still bf so probably not that fertile at the moment anyway.

We are going to the south of France in September with my mum and dad, my brother and maybe DH sister for two weeks. We didn't have a holiday last year so really looking forward to it, and it's our first family holiday with Lyra too.

Glad you got everything off your chest, a good *heart to heart really helps to clear things I think. And helps you both to see where the other is coming from.*

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your interview, how many hours is it for? I had an informal visit, just waiting to hear if they want to interview me. But if we really want to ttc soon I might be better to stay at my current job, because then I'd get extra mat pay. So just waiting to see what happens.*

Oh bless him, still waiting for those teeth to come through. Sounds like he's doing well with his food. Lyra is 18lb 15 so not far behind! Hope those naughty teeth come through soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Ooh clever Sarah  lovely sign
> B I want to commission you also!
> Hi Hayley

I'm going to be drunk on Extra Cold Guinness at this rate!:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed gals, nice early night to be on form for the week. Lots of painting this week now the cold snap seems to be over.:thumbup: Plus dh is smashed!

Sleep tight all xxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> request to sarachka can i pretty please have a new siggy saying ''proud yummy mummy to reece and nathanial'' in orange and purple??
> 
> How's this for quick service!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/yummy.gif
> 
> DIRECT LINK:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/yummy.gifClick to expand...


[SIZE="[COLOR="Magenta"]:hugs: I bluddy love ,love,love it thankyou :thumbup::cry:[/COLOR]5"][/SIZE]




poas said:


> Ooh clever Sarah  lovely sign
> B I want to commission you also!
> Hi Hayley

Hello:hugs:Lissy how's you and Miss E? Ad your men folk?



HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> *hello beffany i toolove the cover/quilt and i so so want to pay you to make nate's name in wood blocks will you will you???*
> 
> Of course I will! I'll make them as a gift, then I can take as long as I like over them since I have so many projects on the go already it won't be for a couple of months until I can do them. Still got to finish my second peg bag for my mum's bday 20h February! :dohh: Plus a million other things I've started. So I'll do them as and when I can and free of charge and you just buy me nice pint of Extra Cold Guinness in Englishland when we meet one day:thumbup:Click to expand...


Oh how ind but i insist i want to pay :thumbup:and there is no rush when you have the time but hopefully before Henry :winkwink::winkwink:nudge nudge:haha:.hey B did you finish your commisined works yet?? i totally love all the things you have been making, creating etc 




Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I see you! :happydance: how are you and the boys?
> 
> Hello Essie whats this i hear about more baby plans already ?:haha:
> 
> where are you going on holidays?
> 
> we are fab i have got a lot off my chest only on friday though:blush:...........took me that long :dohh:...............the thing that was bugging me and driving me crazy is out in the open now ,well Lee knows now why i have been an absolute physco and truelly think he understands too why it has been*
> 
> had a lovely night out with my up-le-duffer friend last night:thumbup:
> 
> and have a job interview tomorrow mid day for 1-1 special needs carer for x2 ickle beans at a nursery :thumbup:if i get it and money wise it will work then i will accept but sadly be returning early off ML but hey who knows what tomorrow holds and it may be what i need:wacko:
> 
> how is your work situation how did it go with the lady about the new job?
> 
> nate is teething like a trooper but still no sign :cry:coping with sophie-le-giraffe and nelsons salts :thumbup:..............he is on 3x meals a day and weighed in at 19lb 4oz a week last thursday:thumbup:
> 
> hows you and miss L??
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> We are good. Just been for a weekend in london to see dh family, and sounds like theyre all going to come up in march for lyras christening :thumbup:*
> 
> We were talking yesterday and We think we might just ntnp and see what happens. I'm still bf so probably not that fertile at the moment anyway.
> 
> We are going to the south of France in September with my mum and dad, my brother and maybe DH sister for two weeks. We didn't have a holiday last year so really looking forward to it, and it's our first family holiday with Lyra too.
> 
> Glad you got everything off your chest, a good *heart to heart really helps to clear things I think. And helps you both to see where the other is coming from.*
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for your interview, how many hours is it for? I had an informal visit, just waiting to hear if they want to interview me. But if we really want to ttc soon I might be better to stay at my current job, because then I'd get extra mat pay. So just waiting to see what happens.*
> 
> Oh bless him, still waiting for those teeth to come through. Sounds like he's doing well with his food. Lyra is 18lb 15 so not far behind! Hope those naughty teeth come through soon.Click to expand...

Ummmm me too ''come on tooshies'':thumbup:

well nate is a right chunky munkie:blush:all the meals but he nuv's them:thumbup:

ahh i see well good luck anyway will await wee stick picks i have a feeling sooner rather than later:sex:

im not totally sure on all details Es will know more tomorrow, well i hope you wok out the whole job situation lovely 

GOSH I HAVE MISSED YOU GUYS:cry:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I haven't tried the garlic and onion either, I always grate a bit of nutmeg into mine, like for bechamel. Will try the garlic and onion version next time!
> 
> I'm okay with the bath Sarachka, although I am a bit grannyish the way I ease myself in and get out sideways :haha: It's the bending down all day long to pick up Holly's toys and dropped food and stuff that I find my belly gets in the way for now. And she does this really cute thing of hugging my legs which means she wants a cuddle/carry so I HAVE to pick her up, it's irresistable. And anyway if I don't she starts climbing up my legs like a coconut picker up a palm tree :awww:
> 
> Thanks girls for putting bedcover compliments on the end of my fishing line :hugs:
> 
> Helloooooo Hayley! :hi:

oh oh i forgot i add a little bit of mustard mmmmmm


----------



## new mummy2010

Im also off but will interview report tomorrow im shattered night lovers xxx


----------



## mummyApril

*I cant get these ANYWHERE!!!!!!*

https://chowtimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/IMG_7372_edited-1.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

yay Hayley :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all, I'm so skankarific right now. I need a bath or shower so bad but it's way to late for me to face drying my hair. I'll do it in the morning before work but I have really become one of those women whose let herself go since becoming pregnant


----------



## addie25

Im the same Sarah. I always said I would be that pregnant lady that glows wellllll I don't put on make up often and I wear DH clothes when I am home LOLOLOL I even wear pjs when we go to our parents houses!!


----------



## firstbaby25

B sorry I had to sneak on and say that I love the creations and as always I love your daughter! I had my guest though didn't I?

Sez & Addie I have let myself go really bad (and i'm not pregnant), happily not showering for days I will have to pick that up :thumbup: I did not do a tan but I have the tan and the accecories to do one so it's always something if I get bored. 

Kit text me, she hopes to be back soon but is busy and as always she seemed to miss us lot and our waffle. 

I am off to watch a film and snuggle on my own on the couch and then prepare for work, maybe i'll prepare for work first :shrug: :shrug: 

I need a work lunch time to do list... Phone this that and the other, the Job Centre and the Housing Benefits people and Sky to downgrade the subscription :nope:

Essie, I say just go with the flow with the TTC and work stuff :thumbup: life will elad you where ever you need to be... 

April and Liss and co your food sounds nommo, you should put it in the inner sanctum so I can seeeeeee...


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Lovely Ladies 

Hayley good luck tomorrow :hugs:

Essie, I want to TTC asap but we have agreed to wait till xmas..... I also need get my thyroid issues sorted as they think it may be linked with having a premature birth. I hope we can do weesticks at the same time :winkwink:

Jaynie, next time you are in London I am buying YOU a big cocktail :hugs:

Hi everyone else :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

lol - something I said 

night night xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

Hi Crunch :wave: how's Lauren getting on?


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> lol - something I said
> 
> night night xxxxxxxxxxxx

No I think it's the smell coming from me, Jaynie and Addie lol.


----------



## mummyApril

a la essence of turts


----------



## addie25

Lol heyy I shower daily I just don't get dressed fancy or do my hair or make up lol!!!!


----------



## addie25

U ladies are 2 funny!!


----------



## addie25

My cat has been in bed with me for hours. She can tell her mommy doesn't feel well. What a lovely kitty!! I so hope I wake up feeling better.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :cry:

Official weigh in- 49.3kg :cry: Long way off my 50 target.:nope:

Drastic measures for Drastic times- egg, bacon, sausage and cheese on toast for breakfast today. It doesn't work though when you're still only allowed 30g of toast :cry: 

:brat: :hissy: :brat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey ho chin up monkeybum, it's only a bit of flesh melting into the atmosphere for a few weeks, and Henry is getting more than enough, so I don't give a poo. It's all bollox about having to get fat during pregnancy anyway. Today I have decided I am not skinny, but lean and fit and strong and well fed on quality not quantity :smug: My positive Monday perspective :thumbup: 

Do you have any nice plans for today? I'm painting. Holly will sleep until really late because last night at about 11pm there were funny noises coming from her room so I went to investigate and she was sitting up in bed, grinning at me from ear to ear, munching from a bag of chocolate mini fingers! :munch: Don't know where she found them, she must have hidden them in her room :haha: It was a funny sight, and she SCREAMED when I took them away but not for long, she was sooooo tired! 2yr olds really are the best, they just do their thing!

*DREAM!! Omg I just remembered I dreamt last night that at the birth it turned out to be another girl and I was soooo upset!  I so wanted Henry!  It was terrible, I really didn't want another girl! At least I can rest assured from the scans that it's not the case!*

Goodluck at work Sarachka Trin and Newbs- don't let them work you too hard. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oops I was meant to start at 7, it's already quarter past, laters gaters xxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

In a nice bath before work as I was awake early enough. I can tell that OH's sense of smell and sight are rejoicing. 

Exciting plans? Oh yes taking about 20 new claims for JSA and thus saying the same thing 20 times to 20 people. Thrilling. At least the day should go quickly and I'll soon be home and able to have a little nap. God knows how I'll cope with child #2 when I'm unable to spend hours in bed.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Eurgh! My laptop is dusty!!! Think I notice it more because now I'm at work where everything else is clean

Busy morning for me with patients from 9am :happydance: One of them can't pay me tho :dohh: She blackmails me with her baby....baby is a bit unwell, we both need to see you...btw we have no money. Anyway, can't leave her.

Drama and excitement at work. Our barrista arrived with a swollen right side of his face and is trying to say he didn't get into a fight but rather he has had a stroke. I told him a stroke makes you paralysed on one side but not swollen. He woke up with it on Sunday morning but only thinks he should see a dr today when he is meant to be working. Anyway, he and work DH got into a big fight about it. Far too much testosterone flying around and me in the middle because I'm the dr. I just walked away and hid in my room. I hate aggression...don't handle it very well. Going to give him some Arnica

Better go ask the kitchen ladies to make me a slice of toast quickly otherwise I may just swoon at my patients :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to get one of those cheap wardrobe hanging compartment wotsits from Ikea :happydance: Been drooling over them in the catalogue today!
> 
> Picture show...first the lovely things April sent...
> 
> Why has no one ever sent *me *a cat?! :cry:Click to expand...

I could send you 50! How many do you want? :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Sigh is adequate - I like that! I know I am doing the right thing for him too. Even when my heart is bleeding for him, I know that pity is no good reason to be with someone... I am just gutted, though time will make it pass. I know it will... Tan isn't my thing but I thought i might reinvent myself - especially as I am single!!!

Jaynie, it's bound to hurt. The heart is not logical, but I think you are being very wise rather listening to your logic than your heart :hugs: Doesn't make it easier now tho

Fake tans I think are always a bit dodgy. Here, we can always spot them because everyone gets tanned - or is really pale because they avoid the sun completely.

I sat in the sun for 20 mins on Saturday and got a very pleasing deepening of my existing tan on the top half of my body. Going to get my bikini top for the birth if there are any on special (should be because winter clothes are coming in) and then tan my belly this weekend :thumbup: Just so I don't look like a panda with a white middle bit :haha:


----------



## Essie

Morning,

It's DH birthday today, he is 25. Plans are I'm taking him out for lunch but not sure where yet. He has just woken up so I'm going to make him some tea and watch him open his cards/presents.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> lol - something I said
> 
> night night xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> No I think it's the smell coming from me, Jaynie and Addie lol.Click to expand...

I'm in phase one of a break up. I am allowed to smell :sulk:


----------



## firstbaby25

Crunch thanks for the cocktail :friend: :friends: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Double post :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh trin. Wise is something I haven't ever heard about me. I was very unwise to consider getting back with him (we split for a year once) :nope: I do feel slightly empowered! How I envy you your sun :( I'd look no different to anyone here all the girls use them and I guess when one considers my two options are fake tan and sun bed - I reckon the tan is safer :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

If you say gullible slowly it sounds like oranges! Try it!


----------



## mummyApril

Here we have a naughty monkey and Kit!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AZn5nWIj_g


----------



## mummyApril

monkpig!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o


----------



## mummyApril

*Happy Mondays *


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all :cry:
> 
> Official weigh in- 49.3kg :cry: Long way off my 50 target.:nope:
> 
> Drastic measures for Drastic times- egg, bacon, sausage and cheese on toast for breakfast today. It doesn't work though when you're still only allowed 30g of toast :cry:
> 
> :brat: :hissy: :brat:

:nope: sorry B :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey ho chin up monkeybum, it's only a bit of flesh melting into the atmosphere for a few weeks, and Henry is getting more than enough, so I don't give a poo. It's all bollox about having to get fat during pregnancy anyway. Today I have decided I am not skinny, but lean and fit and strong and well fed on quality not quantity :smug: My positive Monday perspective :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have any nice plans for today? I'm painting. Holly will sleep until really late because last night at about 11pm there were funny noises coming from her room so I went to investigate and she was sitting up in bed, grinning at me from ear to ear, munching from a bag of chocolate mini fingers! :munch: Don't know where she found them, she must have hidden them in her room :haha: It was a funny sight, and she SCREAMED when I took them away but not for long, she was sooooo tired! 2yr olds really are the best, they just do their thing!
> 
> *DREAM!! Omg I just remembered I dreamt last night that at the birth it turned out to be another girl and I was soooo upset!  I so wanted Henry!  It was terrible, I really didn't want another girl! At least I can rest assured from the scans that it's not the case!*
> 
> Goodluck at work Sarachka Trin and Newbs- don't let them work you too hard. :hugs:

i had dreams that i had James and he turned into a girl, i think its a boy thing youve defo got a Henry in there :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> In a nice bath before work as I was awake early enough. I can tell that OH's sense of smell and sight are rejoicing.
> 
> Exciting plans? Oh yes taking about 20 new claims for JSA and thus saying the same thing 20 times to 20 people. Thrilling. At least the day should go quickly and I'll soon be home and able to have a little nap. God knows how I'll cope with child #2 when I'm unable to spend hours in bed.

hope your day doesnt drag! and maybe train number 1 to sleep? :shrug: lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> Eurgh! My laptop is dusty!!! Think I notice it more because now I'm at work where everything else is clean
> 
> Busy morning for me with patients from 9am :happydance: One of them can't pay me tho :dohh: She blackmails me with her baby....baby is a bit unwell, we both need to see you...btw we have no money. Anyway, can't leave her.
> 
> Drama and excitement at work. Our barrista arrived with a swollen right side of his face and is trying to say he didn't get into a fight but rather he has had a stroke. I told him a stroke makes you paralysed on one side but not swollen. He woke up with it on Sunday morning but only thinks he should see a dr today when he is meant to be working. Anyway, he and work DH got into a big fight about it. Far too much testosterone flying around and me in the middle because I'm the dr. I just walked away and hid in my room. I hate aggression...don't handle it very well. Going to give him some Arnica
> 
> Better go ask the kitchen ladies to make me a slice of toast quickly otherwise I may just swoon at my patients :haha:

oh dear hope it settles down at work for you, eat Trin lol x


----------



## mummyApril

must do school run will finish catching up later x


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies
> 
> Hayley good luck tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Essie, I want to TTC asap but we have agreed to wait till xmas..... I also need get my thyroid issues sorted as they think it may be linked with having a premature birth. I hope we can do weesticks at the same time :winkwink:
> 
> Jaynie, next time you are in London I am buying YOU a big cocktail :hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else :flower:

I'm going all leaky at the eyes thinking of round 2 of turtles babies :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck with the interview Hayley :flower:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Morning,
> 
> It's DH birthday today, he is 25. Plans are I'm taking him out for lunch but not sure where yet. He has just woken up so I'm going to make him some tea and watch him open his cards/presents.

Happy Birthday Mr Essie :cake: How did he like his gift?


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Oh trin. Wise is something I haven't ever heard about me. I was very unwise to consider getting back with him (we split for a year once) :nope: I do feel slightly empowered! How I envy you your sun :( I'd look no different to anyone here all the girls use them and I guess when one considers my two options are fake tan and sun bed - I reckon the tan is safer :shrug:

Fake tan is DEFINITELY better than sunbed :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

morning! sad little turtle here.....my fingers and legs are all swollen and i had to really squeeze my engagement ring off yesterday and cant wear it anymore....it seems to come out of nowhere this swelling as i was only thinking the day before how lucky i am that my engagement ring was soooo loose and had no swelling :dohh: to top it all off i fell asleep by 7pm last night (which isnt like me) then woke up several times with tummy aches. Thought they were braxton hicks the way they kept coming and going but i seem to have a dulll ache like diarea/menstrual so feeling sorry for myself. I AM SOOOOOO WET DOWN THERE AS WELL!! last night i had to keep getting up and wiping in the middle of the night with my tummy aches ?!?!? :shrug: also she has dropped out of my ribs :happydance: so unless its just the pressure of her lowering!?!?! pushing on bowels or what not!

Eeeeeek hayley good luck my lovely lady! sending you all the luck in the world not that you will need it :thumbup:

Trin: i know trin i cant wait to see all the turtle babies that are due soon! :happydance: although when im poorly like this i just wish she would be here soon but i think its just the mixture of lack of sleep and being uncomfy! :shrug:

Sarah- When is your maternity leave? how you feeling?

Right off to get some munchies!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> monkpig!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o

:haha: Poor piggle. Very pretty one too! We have one chicken who is OBSESSED with riding on Alice's back. She doesn't seem to mind much. And when Alice lies down the chicken roosts on top of her. But that same chicken will also climb on the boys' heads. She's not a well bird :wacko:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Oh trin. Wise is something I haven't ever heard about me. I was very unwise to consider getting back with him (we split for a year once) :nope: I do feel slightly empowered! How I envy you your sun :( I'd look no different to anyone here all the girls use them and I guess when one considers my two options are fake tan and sun bed - I reckon the tan is safer :shrug:
> 
> Fake tan is DEFINITELY better than sunbed :thumbup:Click to expand...

I must agree. i hate fake tanning but then i know its a lot better for me....i love summer though cos i love just getting a bit bronzed in the back garden :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes sunbeds are nasty things.

Happy birthday Mr Essie!

Look what I've just ordered on the internet at massive discount price! It's a mini Filofax because I have a massive one full of all my scribbles and lists which I love and carry around like a comfort blanket but it weighs a ton and takes up loads of space in a bag so I thought I'd get a mini one, and in summery colours, plus it was 70% discount!!! Got blue paper to go in it too :happydance: It's well dinky!

https://www.filofax.fr/images/products/organisers/large/piazza-mini-blue-large.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> morning! sad little turtle here.....my fingers and legs are all swollen and i had to really squeeze my engagement ring off yesterday and cant wear it anymore....it seems to come out of nowhere this swelling as i was only thinking the day before how lucky i am that my engagement ring was soooo loose and had no swelling :dohh: to top it all off i fell asleep by 7pm last night (which isnt like me) then woke up several times with tummy aches. Thought they were braxton hicks the way they kept coming and going but i seem to have a dulll ache like diarea/menstrual so feeling sorry for myself. I AM SOOOOOO WET DOWN THERE AS WELL!! last night i had to keep getting up and wiping in the middle of the night with my tummy aches ?!?!? :shrug: also she has dropped out of my ribs :happydance: so unless its just the pressure of her lowering!?!?! pushing on bowels or what not!
> 
> Eeeeeek hayley good luck my lovely lady! sending you all the luck in the world not that you will need it :thumbup:
> 
> Trin: i know trin i cant wait to see all the turtle babies that are due soon! :happydance: although when im poorly like this i just wish she would be here soon but i think its just the mixture of lack of sleep and being uncomfy! :shrug:
> 
> Sarah- When is your maternity leave? how you feeling?
> 
> Right off to get some munchies!:thumbup:

Shame Cassie! I have swelly days and it's not fun. I've just stopped wearing my wedding rings because it can come in the middle of nowhere. Do you drink enough water? That really helps. And elevating your feet. Just watch for any headaches or visual disturbances with sudden swelling. If you get, then have your BP checked :thumbup:

Sounds like your baby shower was fab? I want pictures please!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes sunbeds are nasty things.
> 
> Happy birthday Mr Essie!
> 
> Look what I've just ordered on the internet at massive discount price! It's a mini Filofax because I have a massive one full of all my scribbles and lists which I love and carry around like a comfort blanket but it weighs a ton and takes up loads of space in a bag so I thought I'd get a mini one, and in summery colours, plus it was 70% discount!!! Got blue paper to go in it too :happydance: It's well dinky!
> 
> https://www.filofax.fr/images/products/organisers/large/piazza-mini-blue-large.jpg

Ooooh! I love that colour! I had my eye on a bag that colour but alas, my overdraft disagreed with my dire need for it :nope::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I took the BP of the guy with the dodgy paralysis and it was 210/115 :shock: Sent him to the hospital straight away


----------



## HollyMonkey

Big hugs cassie :hugs: Always phone your doc when you get sudden swelling!


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> morning! sad little turtle here.....my fingers and legs are all swollen and i had to really squeeze my engagement ring off yesterday and cant wear it anymore....it seems to come out of nowhere this swelling as i was only thinking the day before how lucky i am that my engagement ring was soooo loose and had no swelling :dohh: to top it all off i fell asleep by 7pm last night (which isnt like me) then woke up several times with tummy aches. Thought they were braxton hicks the way they kept coming and going but i seem to have a dulll ache like diarea/menstrual so feeling sorry for myself. I AM SOOOOOO WET DOWN THERE AS WELL!! last night i had to keep getting up and wiping in the middle of the night with my tummy aches ?!?!? :shrug: also she has dropped out of my ribs :happydance: so unless its just the pressure of her lowering!?!?! pushing on bowels or what not!
> 
> Eeeeeek hayley good luck my lovely lady! sending you all the luck in the world not that you will need it :thumbup:
> 
> Trin: i know trin i cant wait to see all the turtle babies that are due soon! :happydance: although when im poorly like this i just wish she would be here soon but i think its just the mixture of lack of sleep and being uncomfy! :shrug:
> 
> Sarah- When is your maternity leave? how you feeling?
> 
> Right off to get some munchies!:thumbup:
> 
> Shame Cassie! I have swelly days and it's not fun. I've just stopped wearing my wedding rings because it can come in the middle of nowhere. Do you drink enough water? That really helps. And elevating your feet. Just watch for any headaches or visual disturbances with sudden swelling. If you get, then have your BP checked :thumbup:
> 
> Sounds like your baby shower was fab? I want pictures please!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks trin a lin! :thumbup: i was hoping you would have some much needed advice! yea i drink quite a bit cos im thirsty alll the time! but il look out for signs! but i think i will do the same as you and just leave the rings off! honestly when i close my hand my fingers sting from the swelling :dohh: but i will deffo put some pics up for your viewing pleasure! :haha: 

It was a lovely night! when is yours :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes sunbeds are nasty things.
> 
> Happy birthday Mr Essie!
> 
> Look what I've just ordered on the internet at massive discount price! It's a mini Filofax because I have a massive one full of all my scribbles and lists which I love and carry around like a comfort blanket but it weighs a ton and takes up loads of space in a bag so I thought I'd get a mini one, and in summery colours, plus it was 70% discount!!! Got blue paper to go in it too :happydance: It's well dinky!
> 
> https://www.filofax.fr/images/products/organisers/large/piazza-mini-blue-large.jpg
> 
> Ooooh! I love that colour! I had my eye on a bag that colour but alas, my overdraft disagreed with my dire need for it :nope::haha:Click to expand...

I was just thinking I need a bag that colour now:haha: I'm usually a raspberry reds and pinks person but this caught my eye (plus was one of the sale articles!) and I thought it looked pretty, kind of cool and refreshing. And it's the opposite of my current one which is deep cherry red and about 4 times the size so I feel less guilty about it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I took the BP of the guy with the dodgy paralysis and it was 210/115 :shock: Sent him to the hospital straight away

That just led me to do a spot pressure check! 104/62. Sugar spot check 85. All systems under control for the moment :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This would go nicely with my new diary, and it's only £820 :rofl:

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxbnHghRRWWbzSIVMcRVQLDRN8eL7bCo11Hj_P9eew-7KiGj-R


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> This would go nicely with my new diary, and it's only £820 :rofl:
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxbnHghRRWWbzSIVMcRVQLDRN8eL7bCo11Hj_P9eew-7KiGj-R

Well....you don't have a car so you're saving there :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lunch for mini monkey et moi

°leek and courgette soup

°cauliflower cheese/ham/quinoa and sesame

°fromage frais


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> morning! sad little turtle here.....my fingers and legs are all swollen and i had to really squeeze my engagement ring off yesterday and cant wear it anymore....it seems to come out of nowhere this swelling as i was only thinking the day before how lucky i am that my engagement ring was soooo loose and had no swelling :dohh: to top it all off i fell asleep by 7pm last night (which isnt like me) then woke up several times with tummy aches. Thought they were braxton hicks the way they kept coming and going but i seem to have a dulll ache like diarea/menstrual so feeling sorry for myself. I AM SOOOOOO WET DOWN THERE AS WELL!! last night i had to keep getting up and wiping in the middle of the night with my tummy aches ?!?!? :shrug: also she has dropped out of my ribs :happydance: so unless its just the pressure of her lowering!?!?! pushing on bowels or what not!
> 
> Eeeeeek hayley good luck my lovely lady! sending you all the luck in the world not that you will need it :thumbup:
> 
> Trin: i know trin i cant wait to see all the turtle babies that are due soon! :happydance: although when im poorly like this i just wish she would be here soon but i think its just the mixture of lack of sleep and being uncomfy! :shrug:
> 
> Sarah- When is your maternity leave? how you feeling?
> 
> Right off to get some munchies!:thumbup:
> 
> Shame Cassie! I have swelly days and it's not fun. I've just stopped wearing my wedding rings because it can come in the middle of nowhere. Do you drink enough water? That really helps. And elevating your feet. Just watch for any headaches or visual disturbances with sudden swelling. If you get, then have your BP checked :thumbup:
> 
> Sounds like your baby shower was fab? I want pictures please!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks trin a lin! :thumbup: i was hoping you would have some much needed advice! yea i drink quite a bit cos im thirsty alll the time! but il look out for signs! but i think i will do the same as you and just leave the rings off! honestly when i close my hand my fingers sting from the swelling :dohh: but i will deffo put some pics up for your viewing pleasure! :haha:
> 
> It was a lovely night! when is yours :shrug:Click to expand...

Mine is on the 4th Feb.....have to get the house ready by then!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This would go nicely with my new diary, and it's only £820 :rofl:
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxbnHghRRWWbzSIVMcRVQLDRN8eL7bCo11Hj_P9eew-7KiGj-R
> 
> Well....you don't have a car so you're saving there :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Good point Trin! After all it's only like other women having a car glove pocket or car boot to put things in isn't it? :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

One of my patients asked me if I wanted her old cloth nappies so I said yes to be polite - I thought they would be just the normal flat terry towel ones which I'm not keen on because of bulk. But they aren't. They are shaped terry towel ones. Haven't counted yet but there are a lot! :happydance: Score! Luna would be so proud :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

CLARE YOU ABSOLUTE DARLING! JUST GOT YOUR LOVELY PARCEL FOR JAMES LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! thankyou so so much i will post pictures later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

april that must mean lots of turtle male for Kit/crunch/emandi and b :happydance:

can wait for b to get heres shes gonna go mental :wohoo:


----------



## emandi

... :coffee: ...


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!!! I am feeling better today for the most part. I will feel much better when I call the allergist and ask how they test for allergies so I know my girls are safe and I can get the test done. No plans for today. I just want to rest as I really wasn't well yesterday. Tomorrow the carpets come :happydance::thumbup: I am so excited!!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This would go nicely with my new diary, and it's only £820 :rofl:
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxbnHghRRWWbzSIVMcRVQLDRN8eL7bCo11Hj_P9eew-7KiGj-R
> 
> Well....you don't have a car so you're saving there :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Good point Trin! After all it's only like other women having a car glove pocket or car boot to put things in isn't it? :shrug:Click to expand...


oh that's just My colour!


----------



## addie25

The girls move a lot according to every doctor I have seen so I would think I would be feeling them more consistently?? I really have t ft them in a couple days just a kick here and there :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie I know what you mean about the wetness. I hate it, I feel so gross!


----------



## cassie04

Ok im going to bombard with some of my pictures from my baby shower......:blush:

here is some of decorartions and prizes
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1989.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 5









SAM_1990.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 4









SAM_1993.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









SAM_1995.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 4









SAM_1998.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyhopes2010

amazing cassie:cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

Decorations/ food ..... the mango glaze biscuits have mummy, daddy and baby written on them :cloud9: then there are the cupcakes/cakes me and my mum made.....then of course jelly babies and some of the buffet
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1999.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2000.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2003.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2008.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2031.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cassie04

all the girls (including grannies to be) were welcomed with a shot of BABY GUINESS (ammeretto topped with baileys):cloud9:

Then a pic with me and my girls that i grew up with......then my uni friends

then a photo of me and the grannies to be :haha: 
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2010.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2012.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2021.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2022.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2023.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cassie04

we played the cutting of the string around the belly game/how big my belly is 

pin the dummy on the baby

kareoke

the picture with my friend in the maxi dress she is 14 weeks preggo (unfortunatly my best mate couldnt make it who is also preggo)

then i opened my gifts


 



Attached Files:







SAM_2052.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 3









SAM_2073.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









SAM_2067.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4









SAM_2069.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 3









SAM_2083.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cassie04

Then i gave my mum and daves mum gifts to say thanks for being there for me 

Then me and baby reed gave the girls their favours for coming 
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2126.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2127.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 2









SAM_1953.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2









SAM_1956.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 2









SAM_2128.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crunchie

Claire !!! U naughty turtle ..... Just recd Lauren's prezzie .... That is so lovely of you and they are so SWEET 

Big hugs ! Thanks darling xxxx


----------



## cassie04

The girls all received matching necklaces in their favour box and a cratch card that said thanks for coming and there was 3 winners for a prize.

Then there is a photo of me 34 weeks pregnant

and the girls all together before we went out in town for a few drinks

then dave (a tad drunk) getting home after his baby shower with the boys :haha:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2139.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0









SAM_2134.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1









SAM_2140.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









393953_10150514428232955_599552954_9049535_1491776132_n.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 0









SAM_2147.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cassie04

Il stop bombarding you now :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://www.betweenthekids.com/2011...aper-rash-cream-recipe/#.TpWDa9n4HKQ.facebook

I thought of you Lunes because I think you said you'd used coconut oil for Rhyko?

I bought a new jar of it last week and it hasn't been solid since I bought it! It's that hot!


----------



## TrinityMom

I just looked at the whole album on FB. Looks fab Cass! Looks like everyone had loads of fun


----------



## cassie04

:thumbup: yes thanking you! i was a bit gutted cos its been super windy up in newcastle at the moment so i couldnt do the chinese lanterns! you still doing them :shrug: not long to go now for you eeeeek!:happydance:


----------



## addie25

Cassie your shower looks like it was a lot of fun!! I loveeee the dress you had on!!! I am not sure what to wear to mine in March. :shrug: I am going to be huge :haha:


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Cassie your shower looks like it was a lot of fun!! I loveeee the dress you had on!!! I am not sure what to wear to mine in March. :shrug: I am going to be huge :haha:

The best advice i can give to you is wear something comfy! i originally had a strapless dress but i ended up changing it for the one i had on cos i didnt want to be worrying about my veiny boobs or burger nips escaping :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> :thumbup: yes thanking you! i was a bit gutted cos its been super windy up in newcastle at the moment so i couldnt do the chinese lanterns! you still doing them :shrug: not long to go now for you eeeeek!:happydance:

Yes. Going to get tomorrow when the guy is in the shop :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Looks lovely cassie

I've been toying with the idea of combinging an early 30th bday party & baby shower-type event in April as my bday is 2 days before my due date.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Appointment today: Weighed 93.15 - 205.3lb - 14st6lb.

Spoke to consultant about weight loss, asked if I ever received referral to dietitian...said no so have been referred to them. Then spoke to another consultant that said....had I been with previous partner still I would have received some clomid/metformin. :growlmad: now Danny has to go for a sperm analysis before my next appointment in July. So basically I have to start all over again even though the problem is ME! I am so pissed off! Basically all my fault for splitting with Matt and now I am to suffer for another 6 months and poor Danny has to suffer as well :/ feel like bloody crying!

Progesterone has gone up from 7 to 14 on day 21 this time and looks like I may have ovulated.


----------



## Sarachka

Dont rush it Ginge. Enjoy your time with Danny as two young guns with loads to look forward to. Sounds like they were quite good at the apt and the referral is a really positive step. How's everything going on the job front? What does Danny do?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww Cassie what lovely pics!:cloud9: Thanks for posting all those, I felt I was there for a moment and had to resist grabbing a yummy biscuit :haha: Looks fabbo, I never organise lovely events like that- just about scraped together a bit of formality for my wedding but that was it! So lovely, made me a bit weepy to see all the happiness and smiles :cry:

Just came on for :coffee: like emandi but Holly is really acting her age today so I think it's time to go to the park with her bicycle and exhaust her a bit!

Back in a while....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Danny works for Meadowhall in sheffield. Hes a customer service apprentice. Jobs for me = suck. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Applied and not even had a you have been unsuccesful reply!


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> Danny works for Meadowhall in sheffield. Hes a customer service apprentice. Jobs for me = suck. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Applied and not even had a you have been unsuccesful reply!

Ginge you should come be on my caseload I'd get you sorted. I feel so bad when people say they dont get contacted any more - must be so frustrating!


----------



## addie25

Ging I agree enjoy your time with Danny and thats great that you think you ovulated. I do understand how frustrating waiting can be tho :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I keep applying and hoping its all I can do! I find it ignorant that it takes a few simple clicks to send a 'Sorry but you were unsuccessful on this occasion' email! Makes me :growlmad:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> https://www.betweenthekids.com/2011...aper-rash-cream-recipe/#.TpWDa9n4HKQ.facebook
> 
> I thought of you Lunes because I think you said you'd used coconut oil for Rhyko?
> 
> I bought a new jar of it last week and it hasn't been solid since I bought it! It's that hot!

Yep! That recipe looks fab! I'm not so fancy, I just smear straight coconut oil on his bum and boy bits. He hasn't had a single rash since i started doing that when he came home. :thumbup:

And it washes out just fine! :thumbup: We use Country Save detergent.

Very cool about those diapers you scored! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Appointment today: Weighed 93.15 - 205.3lb - 14st6lb.
> 
> Spoke to consultant about weight loss, asked if I ever received referral to dietitian...said no so have been referred to them. Then spoke to another consultant that said....had I been with previous partner still I would have received some clomid/metformin. :growlmad: now Danny has to go for a sperm analysis before my next appointment in July. So basically I have to start all over again even though the problem is ME! I am so pissed off! Basically all my fault for splitting with Matt and now I am to suffer for another 6 months and poor Danny has to suffer as well :/ feel like bloody crying!
> 
> Progesterone has gone up from 7 to 14 on day 21 this time and looks like I may have ovulated.

why is he having sa u havent been trying with him long


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Danny works for Meadowhall in sheffield. Hes a customer service apprentice. Jobs for me = suck. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Applied and not even had a you have been unsuccesful reply!
> 
> Ginge you should come be on my caseload I'd get you sorted. I feel so bad when people say they dont get contacted any more - must be so frustrating!Click to expand...

OMG this happens so much... I would only get contact in say 1 out of 30 that would include being told they want to see me for interview! It's sooo frustrating :sulk:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just made a couple of cushions for Henry, god knows why I seem to think he needs so many cushions :fool: A pair to go on a 2 seater toy chest that I'm yet to make, probably post pregnancy since I'm getting a bit bellysome for major carpentry projects now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I heard on English radio that in the UK the 16-25 age bracket are hard hit for unemployment at the moment :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Summit like dis 

https://www.inakis.fr/image-habitat-decoration-ecologique/cote-maison-bio-et-ecolo/chambre-bebe/zoom-131591-banc-coffre-a-jouets-en-aulne-massif.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually not like that because the cushions I've made will fall through the back of it :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

B we all are but the age group you refr to - unemployment is at its highest since records began :( t'is no good :nope:

Just on the train, dreading another night alone :sad2: will no doubt have proper catch up when I get in. Work was better today, did some accountant work, was good :)


----------



## Mollykins

Popping on to tell B, my 4 year old DD picked a worm up on our walk yesterday and named him Henry. She wanted to keep him and was planning all sorts of living arrangements when my 6 year old DD convinced her the moss bed would be best. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

All my other turtle love doves :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS7YO7S1OHZRJ7lISBJ0YvpXPwY4cc98PgTmSljZY79p1lTXIOdig


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B we all are but the age group you refr to - unemployment is at its highest since records began :( t'is no good :nope:
> 
> Just on the train, dreading another night alone :sad2: will no doubt have proper catch up when I get in. Work was better today, did some accountant work, was good :)

I thought of you and Ginge when I heard it :hugs:

Glad that work was better today:thumbup: You might not be sad when you actually get home, sometimes dread is worse than the reality and you'll feel quite calm and happy and cosy when you get in :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Glad work went well for you :thumbup: You are not alone come on and chat with us :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Popping on to tell B, my 4 year old DD picked a worm up on our walk yesterday and named him Henry. She wanted to keep him and was planning all sorts of living arrangements when my 6 year old DD convinced her the moss bed would be best. :awww:

:haha: How cute! I love worms!! I used to want to be a worm farmer when I grew up, now if that's not ambition I don't know what is! 

When I go for my evening dog walks after any rainfall I see some amazing worms, I think they're fascinating creatures. My mum has one of those worm compost bins where the worms decompose the vegetable matter into a rich soft compost, it's quite freaky looking inside it- Henry worm would be happy living there! AND this evening Holly's bedtime story had a worm in it- Mr Noisy from the Mr Men, I love how Roger Hargreaves draws worms! Worms worms worms:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Jaynie, i dis not see the post that laid out explicitly that you and Adam have spilt but its become clear in your subsequent posts and I am sorry love. Whether or not you've made he best choice (which I believe you have), its still going to hurt and feel oh so awkward and lonely as you need to adjust your life now. I nuv you bunny. You'll make it through. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://images.wikia.com/mrmen/images/b/bd/The_mr_men_worm.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi! So close! :happydance:

Trin- hope your floor turns out and hey, if those silly men want to bicker around you, tell them that if they feel its necessary, to take it outside as you shouldn't be made to listen. Harumph. I'll tell them if needs must.

Cass, as the girls said, be mindful of the sudden swelling. Your pics lol fabbo, you must've had a great time! :thumbup:

Ginge- sorry you've got a bit of a set back but at least things are moving forward eh? 

Essie-how are you love? Happy birthday to Mr. Essie. :flower:

Luna/Trin- Never heard of coconut oil for bum rash. I'll have to keep it in mind... though Leo has yet to get one. How are you doing lunes? Enjoying the snow if not the power outages?


----------



## Mollykins

Sometimes when Leo is fussing, I pick him up and ask him if he's "uppity for a cuppa tea". Makes him laugh. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, I saw your spreadsheet. You are really coming along!


----------



## poas

Hi, gotta dash but saw my cousin and her baby today and the infection is dipping and he can now see and almost hear normally  he still has jaundice and unknown rash but is on the mend  back later x


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm getting more hand-me-down nappies :happydance: Bamboo ones this time :thumbup: So I think all I need is more wraps and I'm sorted


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hi, gotta dash but saw my cousin and her baby today and the infection is dipping and he can now see and almost hear normally  he still has jaundice and unknown rash but is on the mend  back later x

That's excellent news :hugs: What does the rash look like?


----------



## Mollykins

Good news about the baby Liss!


----------



## Essie

Hi Molly, how are you and Leo? We are well, just trying to enjoy my last few weeks before i go back to work.


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi all! :wave: i'm alive, just working 7 days a week is all! :wacko:

I had lunch with my mom today and saw a little girl about Holly's age wearing the little monkey outfit i sent holly! :awww:

I hope everyone is doing well. me and my little lump of coal are well. next appt on the 31st :D 

ttyl turtle doves :kiss:


----------



## Essie

Fab news about the baby Lissy x


----------



## Essie

Newbie :wave: glad you and your prune are well. Will you have a scan on the 31st?


----------



## Mollykins

Essie, we are well. Busy busy but well.


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> hi all! :wave: i'm alive, just working 7 days a week is all! :wacko:
> 
> I had lunch with my mom today and saw a little girl about Holly's age wearing the little monkey outfit i sent holly! :awww:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. me and my little lump of coal are well. next appt on the 31st :D
> 
> ttyl turtle doves :kiss:

Newbs!! I miss you so much when you're all busy. SEVEN days a week?! Jeeeeeez how on earth do you cope?! I'd be dead man walking. But glad you're OK!!


----------



## Sarachka

Daily aches and pain moan:
My tail bone hurts. I know this is common so I'm not worried, it's just quite literally a pain in the arse.


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Aww Jaynie, i dis not see the post that laid out explicitly that you and Adam have spilt but its become clear in your subsequent posts and I am sorry love. Whether or not you've made he best choice (which I believe you have), its still going to hurt and feel oh so awkward and lonely as you need to adjust your life now. I nuv you bunny. You'll make it through. :hugs:

Thanks Moll - I know all will be well in the end sometimes when you feel this bad though, you don't want to imagine you will be. I believe that breaking up with someone properly is like a version of grief. The stages are really similar. Yeah I only sort of told him that I couldn't forget the Twitter thing Yesterday :cry: 

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

hectic day going to attempt to catch up, by then youll probably all be gone, so goodnight lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely Ladies
> 
> Hayley good luck tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Essie, I want to TTC asap but we have agreed to wait till xmas..... I also need get my thyroid issues sorted as they think it may be linked with having a premature birth. I hope we can do weesticks at the same time :winkwink:
> 
> Jaynie, next time you are in London I am buying YOU a big cocktail :hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else :flower:
> 
> I'm going all leaky at the eyes thinking of round 2 of turtles babies :cry:Click to expand...

Theres been quite a gap now, waiting waiting lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> monkpig!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o
> 
> :haha: Poor piggle. Very pretty one too! We have one chicken who is OBSESSED with riding on Alice's back. She doesn't seem to mind much. And when Alice lies down the chicken roosts on top of her. But that same chicken will also climb on the boys' heads. She's not a well bird :wacko:Click to expand...

haha cute! she must think shes 'head bird' haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> This would go nicely with my new diary, and it's only £820 :rofl:
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxbnHghRRWWbzSIVMcRVQLDRN8eL7bCo11Hj_P9eew-7KiGj-R

how much? :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> ... :coffee: ...

i reckon us vbacs are the same, my contractions started on my due date! WHICH IS TOMORROW FOR YOU :D


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> monkpig!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o
> 
> :haha: Poor piggle. Very pretty one too! We have one chicken who is OBSESSED with riding on Alice's back. She doesn't seem to mind much. And when Alice lies down the chicken roosts on top of her. But that same chicken will also climb on the boys' heads. She's not a well bird :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> haha cute! she must think shes 'head bird' hahaClick to expand...

:haha: Probably!

We have discovered the problem with our ducks. We have 4 and today it emerged rather clearly that we have 1 duck and 3 drakes :dohh: Poor duck...she's very popular


----------



## firstbaby25

This is bad, but livable. I won't always have something on my mind when I have to stay in will I? It might one day be pleasant. But for now I am going to go back to crying in to my brew listening to Otis Redding.


----------



## mummyApril

just wondering if anyone has had appendicitis? iv had on/off pain my right stomach and now while im sitting iv got real bad hip pain and lower back on the right? when i sit forward or sit back my hip kills? any ideas?


----------



## new mummy2010

Ellooooo...............
cant catch up as my friend is due anytime now and had a messy kitchen to tidy after a gambas pil pil and gammon,baked sweet potato and aspargus tea , was messy !!!

Thanks for the well wishes re:interview Jaynie xx

Well it turned out to be 1-1 for one pre-school aged boy as they have someone for the girl now:(

The pay is naff worse than what i am on now £6.08 .............and she didnt seem all that clear on if she required me mon-fri 9am-4pm or mon,wed,fri 9am-12 and tues.thurs 1pm-4pm and its only term time which wasnt in the advert so means i would have school holidays off BONUS ..............the un bonus bit is that i would have to pay half the weekly fees a week still to retain Nate's place 

I hope your all well i will try read back now much love all and babes xx

ps.i find out wed and i feel bad cos lee says i cant poss accept unless she gives me more an hour and its frther to travel too :(

and i think i got one or the other of the shift options


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> monkpig!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o
> 
> :haha: Poor piggle. Very pretty one too! We have one chicken who is OBSESSED with riding on Alice's back. She doesn't seem to mind much. And when Alice lies down the chicken roosts on top of her. But that same chicken will also climb on the boys' heads. She's not a well bird :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> haha cute! she must think shes 'head bird' hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Probably!
> 
> We have discovered the problem with our ducks. We have 4 and today it emerged rather clearly that we have 1 duck and 3 drakes :dohh: Poor duck...she's very popularClick to expand...

Ducks arent the nicest of lovers either lol poor thing


----------



## HollyMonkey

If I am going to cycle 2000km this pregnancy I need at least one cycling pot pic, to remind me of my hours in the garage with the spiders and eurocrap music radio and my water bottle on Mr. Punchball!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cushions! Made from crochet squares I made ages ago and never got round to doing anything with! Holly has a pinky pair of cushions in the same style for the same reason!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> This is bad, but livable. I won't always have something on my mind when I have to stay in will I? It might one day be pleasant. But for now I am going to go back to crying in to my brew listening to Otis Redding.

Chin up chicken, OF COURSE it won't always be this bad! And you had _weeks_ of poo before, months even, with Adam around you :shrug: To the point that you evaporated from the thread, he was getting you down so much. A short sharp pain is better than a long long long dull ache sometimes :hugs::hugs::hugs: We nuv you xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

O turd, I missed Newbie


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm silly I know. It's not like I haven't broken up with people before I now how this goes down. In a month I'll resemble a normal human again an he will stop being the absolute focus of all my thoughts... It's just so sad and this is different. He got the most time at such a valuable point of my life and for a decent chunk of it I thought he was the one... And everything reminds me of him. I babbled to him about everything despite not getting a response from him. It's soooo confusing working out if I believe he will change or if I want to believe it for the easier and much nicer option :wacko: 

My thoughts are running wild!


----------



## addie25

B such a perfect bump :thumbup:

Jaynie you are rt in a months time you will feel a lot better. Every day you will face challenges of thinking were u rt in leaving him were you not but just trust yourself that you made the correct decision and soon you will start to believe it and move forward.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a nice camomile tea beside me. Ahh. Off to beddybyes now, had a full on day with lots of dinners to cook at different times for different appetites and schedules. And am onto finger pricking 6 times a day so that's been keeping me busy too :haha: Had a lovely interlude with Holly though, she wanted me to play in her room with her this afternoon so we played _"mummy lies on your bed with her eyes closed and you brush her hair"_ which is my all time fave game at the moment!!

Bloods:

*83/89 
89/96 
79/114*

The first number of each pair is the pre-meal number and has to be below 90 and the second number is the post meal and has to be below 120, although with my last pregnancy with a different doctor following me the first number had to be below 100, this one is stricter!:wacko: All greenies though so I can sleep easy for another day along this amazing adventure trail :thumbup:

Goodnight turts, sleep well!! xxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

:sleep: well B


----------



## LunaLady

Goodnight, B! Such lovely creations you've made this past week! I love Holly's bed quilt!! 

And you're so awesome with your bloods! Sorry you've dropped weight a bit - I hope your hearty breakfast will help! 

You look fab on your bike! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Jaynie, sorry you're down, love :hugs: Do some knitting! It's so good for the soul... when I get frustrated I hand the baby over to DH and knit for twenty minutes. Sooooo nice :cloud9: And I knit every time we're in the car (when DH is driving :haha:). But you've got your whole evening to knit! Just think of the possibilities! Have you joined Ravelry.com, yet?!

Hugs and love to you, my dear. You did the right thing :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie, I'm so excited that you'll be TTC again this year! That's lovely! :cloud9:

Hope you and little Lyra are well! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

I can't wait to see the finished product on your housework, Trin!!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm silly I know. It's not like I haven't broken up with people before I now how this goes down. In a month I'll resemble a normal human again an he will stop being the absolute focus of all my thoughts... It's just so sad and this is different. He got the most time at such a valuable point of my life and for a decent chunk of it I thought he was the one... And everything reminds me of him. I babbled to him about everything despite not getting a response from him. It's soooo confusing working out if I believe he will change or if I want to believe it for the easier and much nicer option :wacko:
> 
> My thoughts are running wild!

Can't read and run here! That's exactly why this is a good thing to be doing, your thoughts will sort themselves out. Thierry and I split up at least twice before we got together for good, and we needed those split ups to realise we 'couldn't live without each other' (though our case was a bit different because the problems revolved of course around his 2 young (at the time) boys, who Thierry had alot of trouble not being with while their mum held them hostage until the contracts were all officially made) 

And if you do finish up back with him it has to be so you can be happy together, there's no point in being with someone who makes you miserable. :shrug: Take your time to think Jaynie, life is long yet for you. :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I'm sorry you've been sick! Drink lots of water, that always helps me with UTI/kidney infection stuff. I had a UTI while I was pregnant, too. Just drink water like crazy! With two babies you likely need more water than you think you do!

:hugs: Feel better soon!


----------



## Mollykins

Zzzz I want to sleep for a week. 

67 days til Alaska!


----------



## LunaLady

So glad to here from you, Hayley! Glad things are going well. Pants about that job - I hope whatever you decide to do makes you happy! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Addie and Luna!

I'm so jealous you can knit in the car Lunes, I always really want to but it makes me travel sick!! I crochet on trains all the time though (not so scary for my neighbours as knitting needles!) and really enjoy a nice train ride crochet session. And I crochet on my exercise bike sometimes!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Zzzz I want to sleep for a week.
> 
> 67 days til Alaska!

Molly :hugs:

I know we are not terribly close geographically, I still feel like you're going to be so very far away from me when you move!! But I'm so happy for you - and quite jealous! I want to live off the grid in a cabin in Alaska! :thumbup:

Actually, I think I'd rather be in the general area... but in Canada. I get more and more fed up with our government every day! Canada has just got to be better than here, right?!?!


----------



## Mollykins

I must agree with the girls B, you look gorge and your creations are mouth watering and conducive to green eyes. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks Addie and Luna!
> 
> I'm so jealous you can knit in the car Lunes, I always really want to but it makes me travel sick!! I crochet on trains all the time though (not so scary for my neighbours as knitting needles!) and really enjoy a nice train ride crochet session. And I crochet on my exercise bike sometimes!

It's funny, really... I am terribly susceptible to travel sickness - but knitting doesn't do it to me! :dance: 

That's funny about opting to crochet instead of knit on the train. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko turned 4 months old the other day... can you believe it?! I can't. Thank goodness time is flying right now... This baby stuff is killing me! Can he be about 5 or 6 now, please?

And he's tipping the scales at 15 pounds! He's getting so BIG! And HEAVY! He's busting out of 6 month clothes.... :wacko: Boy should only be 11 weeks old! :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Mollz! :hugs: You and Luna are both here just when I'm going to bed and I haven't seen either of you for AGES! That's pants man!

Talking of far away places, I recently read a book about a man who goes off to a hut in Siberia for 6 months- I appreciate the instinct for such things but the reality of no nearby little wool shop I think would soon bite!! 

Do they have internet in Alaska? :haha: That's the key thing!

Night night Americana xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I agree Luna. So disappointing.


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh B thanks! For your never reading and running! 

I texted him about his mail, I think it's important to be civil and respectful. And I text his mum too, he hasn't fessed up about the twitter to them so it's complicated she's fighting his corner and I don't think she would if she knew... 

I can take some time I reckon last time it lasted a year because of me and not him.


----------



## firstbaby25

Night b sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: aye B, we'll have internet in our spacious igloo. :winkwink:

Lunes- I know how you feel. Leo is entering 12 month clothes. :dohh: Both you and my OH are losing your minds in desire to move passed baby land. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> :haha: aye B, we'll have internet in our spacious igloo. :winkwink:
> 
> Lunes- I know how you feel. Leo is entering 12 month clothes. :dohh: Both you and my OH are losing your minds in desire to move passed baby land. :haha:

Big boy! Do they just make baby clothes small? Or are our boys big? Because honestly... how can my 'should be 11 weeks old' boy be busting out of 6 month clothes?? Is 15 pounds really exceptionally large for his age? He's been gaining a steady 2 pounds per month since birth and that's normal. I suppose he is at 90th percentile for weight for his adjusted age... and right at 50th percentile for his actual age! :shock:



Mollykins said:


> I agree Luna. So disappointing.

Especially this SOPA/PIPA crap... what is this, China? North Korea? :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

So many turtles on right now!! :dance: Turtle party!!


----------



## LunaLady

So glad the baby is napping right now! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

SOPA/PIPA is ridiculous!


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is just awake and all smiles. :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

He has to have one even though we haven't been trying long because they want to give me treatment and it will make it easier if they can rule him out of the equation and just concentrate on treating me. They don't want to leave it too long because of the PCOS. Which i'm thankful for as it can go on to cause other things.


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko turned 4 months old the other day... can you believe it?! I can't. Thank goodness time is flying right now... This baby stuff is killing me! Can he be about 5 or 6 now, please?
> 
> And he's tipping the scales at 15 pounds! He's getting so BIG! And HEAVY! He's busting out of 6 month clothes.... :wacko: Boy should only be 11 weeks old! :wacko:

How is Rhyko 4 months already?!? Wow, that time has flown by!


----------



## LunaLady

*Sarahcka:*

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fJOADyFlObY/TtYAnssSXpI/AAAAAAAAA7k/vHzFTPuL06c/s1600/Screen+shot+2011-11-30+at+11.17.02.png


----------



## addie25

Such a cute pic!!


----------



## Crunchie

Luna and molls !!! Hi lovely ladies 

Hi all !


----------



## addie25

I am going back to this hair color (if my hair will let me) the pregnancy hormones have changed my hair so much!! I am going next month to the hair dresser and I hope I can get it to look like this again. I was 18 in this pic how I looked when DH met me. I told him yesterday he got a bad deal lol. I don't know if he lies to me but he says my face doesn't look fat to him. Maybe he loves me so much he doesn't notice LOLOL I bet he is just lying :dohh: When my little girls arrive in May we are going to have a lot of fun going on nice get mommy skinny walks!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie! I can't believe you're ten weeks already!! :dance: So exciting!!

I can't wait to see what you're having!! I think :blue: for you :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

I just had this epiphany just now that I think it would be fun to be a birth/postpartum doula and lactation consultant! Once Rhyko is much older, obviously. Maybe start training in like four or five years. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Weird weather today. Hot but really windy (branches flying off trees windy) and grey and looks like we'll get a storm any minute. I quite like it. Makes a change from the usual plain stifling heat

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tired today :nope: I am tired of working 11 hour days...it's all too much

And I had a crap start to the day. I always have a glass of fruit juice in the morning to take my vitamins and then only have breakfast later. Anyway, no fruit juice. SO I decide to have my mommy shake...no milk. So I think well I'll be bad and take a can of coke with me on the morning run...and I leave it in the kitchen :dohh: Totally trivial things to be annoyed about but still, not a good start to the day :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I just had this epiphany just now that I think it would be fun to be a birth/postpartum doula and lactation consultant! Once Rhyko is much older, obviously. Maybe start training in like four or five years. :thumbup:

That is a fantastic idea!!!!! And you probably wouldn't even have to wait until he's that old - it's a very child-friendly job. And you have SO much experience with the lactation bit and could inspire anyone to breastfeed! :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning trin that sucks I thought it was bad that I just went to make a tea and had no milk :dohh:. I keep waking in the middle of the night again and not going back to sleep properly so I'm SHATTERED, supposed to be going to a pub quiz tonight but I have no funds or inclination to go! :haha: 

Weather looks just as crap here so i'm skipping the shower in favour of a warm bath when I get in! I'm sure my hair can stomach one more day of grease! I hope I have more interesting things to do today at work. 

Have great Tuesday's all :hugs: oooh I get paid Friday so I might be able to make rent after all :wohoo:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks you lot for all your loveliness over the last week or so. 

Luna I say go for it! Have fun too :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Zzzz I want to sleep for a week.
> 
> 67 days til Alaska!

Wow Molly! That's soon :shock: Are you sorted for a house/ moving company/ schools etc?? It must be crazy packing with a baby :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> :haha: aye B, we'll have internet in our spacious igloo. :winkwink:
> 
> Lunes- I know how you feel. Leo is entering 12 month clothes. :dohh: Both you and my OH are losing your minds in desire to move passed baby land. :haha:

Every time I think of you moving to Alaska I think of Northern Exposure...do you remember it? A 90's tv show. I loved it and it's my only reference for Alaska. I want to live where a moose may walk down my street! But then I don't think I could cope with the no/ little night time


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all!

Poor Trin, 11hrs is long days :nope: I never did 11hr days in 3rd trimester with Holly fortunately so can only imagine how knackering it must be. When can you start reducing them a bit so as to not feel tired and absolutely revel in your princess pregnancy? :hugs: And I'm glad you forgot your coke so will have to drink water which is much kinder to your teeth and insulin :haha:

It's true my teeth feel so clean on my diet, none of that furry sensation you get with refined sugar!

Lunes that sounds cool :thumbup: I'd like to do a forestry type course, so I can work in wellies counting boars and stuff :happydance: Or an agricultural course. Something that takes me out the city, much as I adore Paris and teaching is fun, I'd rather work outdooors all day. Or an artist, might start being a painter of fine canvases when H and H start school...or both, or all 3! 

Slept fabbo-lussly, except for my dream where I was on the beach with dh and his ex wanted to join us for the day and it bugged me :haha:

Just eaten a few grains of cereal too many I think, might have to sprint around the house for a bit!! Clean the floor maybe!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Such a cute pic!!




LunaLady said:


> I just had this epiphany just now that I think it would be fun to be a birth/postpartum doula and lactation consultant! Once Rhyko is much older, obviously. Maybe start training in like four or five years. :thumbup:

You'd certainly be perfect for it! Your own experience would really help you relate to those struggling. 



firstbaby25 said:


> Morning trin that sucks I thought it was bad that I just went to make a tea and had no milk :dohh:. I keep waking in the middle of the night again and not going back to sleep properly so I'm SHATTERED, supposed to be going to a pub quiz tonight but I have no funds or inclination to go! :haha:
> 
> Weather looks just as crap here so i'm skipping the shower in favour of a warm bath when I get in! I'm sure my hair can stomach one more day of grease! I hope I have more interesting things to do today at work.
> 
> Have great Tuesday's all :hugs: oooh I get paid Friday so I might be able to make rent after all :wohoo:

Are you going to do something nice for yourself with your first wage packet? I think you should for sure!


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.englishgraphic.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/wishing-you-good-morning-with-love.gif

Ahhhh I had a good night's sleep last night. For a week night anywhoo. Only today and then day off tomorrow! Just enjoying a coffee with Alice on my lap


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Rachka!! Nice cup of love yoose serving us there :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Took me a minute to understand Rachka lol. 

Ok time to get dressed. I have pretty pink nails this morning  I figured I need to look after my personal grooming a bit better

What are you doing today B? Not too long before I join the ranks of yummy mummy win projects and adventures


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Poor Trin, 11hrs is long days :nope: I never did 11hr days in 3rd trimester with Holly fortunately so can only imagine how knackering it must be. When can you start reducing them a bit so as to not feel tired and absolutely revel in your princess pregnancy? :hugs: And I'm glad you forgot your coke so will have to drink water which is much kinder to your teeth and insulin :haha:
> 
> It's true my teeth feel so clean on my diet, none of that furry sensation you get with refined sugar!
> 
> Lunes that sounds cool :thumbup: I'd like to do a forestry type course, so I can work in wellies counting boars and stuff :happydance: Or an agricultural course. Something that takes me out the city, much as I adore Paris and teaching is fun, I'd rather work outdooors all day. Or an artist, might start being a painter of fine canvases when H and H start school...or both, or all 3!
> 
> Slept fabbo-lussly, except for my dream where I was on the beach with dh and his ex wanted to join us for the day and it bugged me :haha:
> 
> Just eaten a few grains of cereal too many I think, might have to sprint around the house for a bit!! Clean the floor maybe!

When DH gets his car back I can go in to work later and leave by about 3 every afternoon. That would really help. The car came back on Sunday but wouldn't start. Stoopid mechanic put the wrong year parts in the car :dohh: SO hopefully by the end of the week. Feeling VERY pregnant today

I drink 4 of my 800ml bottles of water a day so over 3 litres so I think I'm doing ok with water :haha: Just been craving coke. I think it's the stimulants I want - caffeine and sugar in combo, nothing quite like it really when I feel so exhausted


----------



## poas

Morning all, can't catch up but hi  trin the rash is purple blobs all over, they are still swabbing rash every few hrs as so far it is unknown, back later, happy Tuesday all x


----------



## emandi

Good morning to all my turtle friends :flower: (UK turtles warning-don't look outside!)

Clare, lovely, thank you sooo much for your parcel. I think think my boy will be the best dressed boy in Essex, well of course together with April's James that is:flower:.
I really really would love your address before freya's clothes will be too small. Pretty please?

Btw my current situation as fully baked ... :coffee:...


----------



## Essie

Morning,

Emandi I have just looked outside and it's raining :( my friend is coming over for a cup of tea this morning, and we can have a good catch up. Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Took me a minute to understand Rachka lol.
> 
> Ok time to get dressed. I have pretty pink nails this morning  I figured I need to look after my personal grooming a bit better
> 
> What are you doing today B? Not too long before I join the ranks of yummy mummy win projects and adventures

Today I will be mainly knitting :D I'm determined not to have a hundred unfinished projects! And I have to go grocery shopping in a mo, there's NOTHING I'm allowed to eat in our cupboards- it's all pasta and stuff the boys like that would send my bloods sky high! So off to get salad components and something a bit special for before swimming tonight. I'm toying with the idea of a custard dessert...:cloud9:

I can't wait until you're off work, and you ask me random daytime questions about hemming and binding and suchlike:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Emandi is a baked turtle!!! :wohoo: That is AMAZING! It brings that pic you posted of your BFP weestick to mind. AND it means that soon you will have a baby boy! I still find the actual fact of humans popping out of you ladies a little overwhelming! It's the fault of our tickers, I seem to think it's just about going through a series of fruits and forget the baby at the end each time :dohh:

I'm :coffee: too before going to the shop. It's not raining here but could any minute and is damp


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Poor Trin, 11hrs is long days :nope: I never did 11hr days in 3rd trimester with Holly fortunately so can only imagine how knackering it must be. When can you start reducing them a bit so as to not feel tired and absolutely revel in your princess pregnancy? :hugs: And I'm glad you forgot your coke so will have to drink water which is much kinder to your teeth and insulin :haha:
> 
> It's true my teeth feel so clean on my diet, none of that furry sensation you get with refined sugar!
> 
> Lunes that sounds cool :thumbup: I'd like to do a forestry type course, so I can work in wellies counting boars and stuff :happydance: Or an agricultural course. Something that takes me out the city, much as I adore Paris and teaching is fun, I'd rather work outdooors all day. Or an artist, might start being a painter of fine canvases when H and H start school...or both, or all 3!
> 
> Slept fabbo-lussly, except for my dream where I was on the beach with dh and his ex wanted to join us for the day and it bugged me :haha:
> 
> Just eaten a few grains of cereal too many I think, might have to sprint around the house for a bit!! Clean the floor maybe!
> 
> When DH gets his car back I can go in to work later and leave by about 3 every afternoon. That would really help. The car came back on Sunday but wouldn't start. Stoopid mechanic put the wrong year parts in the car :dohh: SO hopefully by the end of the week. Feeling VERY pregnant today
> 
> I drink 4 of my 800ml bottles of water a day so over 3 litres so I think I'm doing ok with water :haha: Just been craving coke. I think it's the stimulants I want - caffeine and sugar in combo, nothing quite like it really when I feel so exhaustedClick to expand...

What you want is good old fashioned Coca Cola, back in the days when it had cocaine in it!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Poor Trin, 11hrs is long days :nope: I never did 11hr days in 3rd trimester with Holly fortunately so can only imagine how knackering it must be. When can you start reducing them a bit so as to not feel tired and absolutely revel in your princess pregnancy? :hugs: And I'm glad you forgot your coke so will have to drink water which is much kinder to your teeth and insulin :haha:
> 
> It's true my teeth feel so clean on my diet, none of that furry sensation you get with refined sugar!
> 
> Lunes that sounds cool :thumbup: I'd like to do a forestry type course, so I can work in wellies counting boars and stuff :happydance: Or an agricultural course. Something that takes me out the city, much as I adore Paris and teaching is fun, I'd rather work outdooors all day. Or an artist, might start being a painter of fine canvases when H and H start school...or both, or all 3!
> 
> Slept fabbo-lussly, except for my dream where I was on the beach with dh and his ex wanted to join us for the day and it bugged me :haha:
> 
> Just eaten a few grains of cereal too many I think, might have to sprint around the house for a bit!! Clean the floor maybe!
> 
> When DH gets his car back I can go in to work later and leave by about 3 every afternoon. That would really help. The car came back on Sunday but wouldn't start. Stoopid mechanic put the wrong year parts in the car :dohh: SO hopefully by the end of the week. Feeling VERY pregnant today
> 
> I drink 4 of my 800ml bottles of water a day so over 3 litres so I think I'm doing ok with water :haha: Just been craving coke. I think it's the stimulants I want - caffeine and sugar in combo, nothing quite like it really when I feel so exhaustedClick to expand...
> 
> What you want is good old fashioned Coca Cola, back in the days when it had cocaine in it!Click to expand...

Exactly! This is actually what I want
 



Attached Files:







valium.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

Nice cuppa tea on my break. 

Little Miss has been very active this morning. OH got to feel her loads last night too. 

I am stalking some GOEGEOUS carters items on eBay that end today. I MUST have them. If I dont win them I might ask one of my USA friends to send them and I'll PayPal the money


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just off out food shopping but needed to remind Sarachka just in case she hadn't thought of it yet...

Baby's toilet bag is something you could get excited about making- I was given a gorgeous Olivier Desforges one as a present for Holly- spotty fabric, I'll post a pic later to show you, but it is something easy to make in delicious fabric. Or a really exciting thing to start hunting down on the internet! :happydance: 

Sorry I just had a fit of toilet bag excitement I had to share!


----------



## addie25

I am going nuts. I had a biopsy of a beauty mark on my right breast and since then the breast and especially nipple has been sooooo itchy that all day long all i do is scratch it!! It looks normal it's just so itchy. I hope the shot they gave me didn't cause an issue. I'm going in tomorrow to ask the doctor what the hell is going on!! Do u think the itch is from that shot or does this happen during pregnancy??


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I've not had issues with stretch marks yet BUT I'm had dry skin and MEGA ITCHES on my boobs and I think maybe it's the very beginnings of stretch marks


----------



## addie25

Oh poo I better stop scratching it. It's mostly the nipple thats itchy and it's just odd it's on the breast that I had that shot so they can do a biopsy on beauty mark ( which is normal thank god)


----------



## Essie

Just had an email to say I've got an interview for the job I applied for. Next Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## addie25

Thats awesome news!!


----------



## poas

Whoo! Go Essie


----------



## TrinityMom

Bloody hell. I thought I was getting sick yesterday and ignored it and it is refusing to be ignored :nope: tingly, drippy nose, burny throat, sore ears...bloody cold. I want a milkshake. Instead I shall have an organic superfoods shake: banana, raw coco, brazil nuts, almonds, goji berries, coconut oil...that should be healthier


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Just had an email to say I've got an interview for the job I applied for. Next Tuesday afternoon.

:wohoo: Yay!!!! Well done! They must have liked you...as we knew they would :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Emandi can't believe you are ready to pop! Madness. GL. Hope you go in the next couple of days :hugs:

Essie congratulations and good luck when it comes around :thumbup: knock them dead! 

Just going back after dinner, nice tasks today!


----------



## Essie

Thanks ladies :) just need to update my portfolio and do some interview prep, it's two years since I've been for an interview :wacko: oh and find an outfit to wear! In not confident, as I still know I'm massively lacking in experience but I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just had my own kind of interview...not for a job but for a house!! :wohoo: its a 2 bedroomed one...they allow pets....and its close to town centre!


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Newbie! I can't believe you're ten weeks already!! :dance: So exciting!!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you're having!! I think :blue: for you :flower:


yay! my 1st :blue: prediction! :happydance:




HollyMonkey said:


> O turd, I missed Newbie

:hugs:



Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> hi all! :wave: i'm alive, just working 7 days a week is all! :wacko:
> 
> I had lunch with my mom today and saw a little girl about Holly's age wearing the little monkey outfit i sent holly! :awww:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. me and my little lump of coal are well. next appt on the 31st :D
> 
> ttyl turtle doves :kiss:
> 
> Newbs!! I miss you so much when you're all busy. SEVEN days a week?! Jeeeeeez how on earth do you cope?! I'd be dead man walking. But glad you're OK!!Click to expand...

aw, thanks doll! :hugs: I miss u guys more! i try to keep up when i can. In answer to your question, I spend all free time in bed! :sleep: 



Essie said:


> Newbie :wave: glad you and your prune are well. Will you have a scan on the 31st?

no scan unfortunately :nope: here my next scan will be around 20 wks when i find out the gender... sooooo long from now!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Just had an email to say I've got an interview for the job I applied for. Next Tuesday afternoon.

Wooooooo hooooooo Essie!! Congrats that's amazing!


----------



## addie25

So I am on this twin page on Facebook and a lot of the girls are on bed rest starting at 24 weeks!! I so hope this doesn't happen to me. Also they keep talking about their cervix shortening. Mine was long and closed last apt but r their signs that I could look for so I know if it is shortening or you don't know?? When I go in Thursday I will ask them to check mine.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Addie- I think you need to stop reading as much :wacko: your causing yourself worry :) x


----------



## addie25

I know. I don't read books or anything I just chat with other twin moms and they seem to be having issues so it gets me worried.

Awesome news about the house Ging!! Do you think you are going to get it??


----------



## x-ginge-x

I really really hope so!!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just had this epiphany just now that I think it would be fun to be a birth/postpartum doula and lactation consultant! Once Rhyko is much older, obviously. Maybe start training in like four or five years. :thumbup:
> 
> That is a fantastic idea!!!!! And you probably wouldn't even have to wait until he's that old - it's a very child-friendly job. And you have SO much experience with the lactation bit and could inspire anyone to breastfeed! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, that's kind of why I think I'd make a good lactation consultant. I have had pretty much every trouble in the book! Other than thrush - touch wood!! 

I just thought it might be hard for me to leave him until he's a bit older. But I may be able to start the training earlier. I just know the hours of a doula are long and unpredictable! As I have seen in your work :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Poor Trin, 11hrs is long days :nope: I never did 11hr days in 3rd trimester with Holly fortunately so can only imagine how knackering it must be. When can you start reducing them a bit so as to not feel tired and absolutely revel in your princess pregnancy? :hugs: And I'm glad you forgot your coke so will have to drink water which is much kinder to your teeth and insulin :haha:
> 
> It's true my teeth feel so clean on my diet, none of that furry sensation you get with refined sugar!
> 
> Lunes that sounds cool :thumbup: I'd like to do a forestry type course, so I can work in wellies counting boars and stuff :happydance: Or an agricultural course. Something that takes me out the city, much as I adore Paris and teaching is fun, I'd rather work outdooors all day. Or an artist, might start being a painter of fine canvases when H and H start school...or both, or all 3!
> 
> Slept fabbo-lussly, except for my dream where I was on the beach with dh and his ex wanted to join us for the day and it bugged me :haha:
> 
> Just eaten a few grains of cereal too many I think, might have to sprint around the house for a bit!! Clean the floor maybe!

Oh, that would be oh so fun, too!! I'd love to be a geologist, too. I love rocks and earth science. And an anthropologist, studying tribal cultures. So many things I'd love to do.... :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Just had an email to say I've got an interview for the job I applied for. Next Tuesday afternoon.

Great news, Essie!!!! Wonderful!! FX big time for you!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie.... step away from the computer for a bit, I think!! Ginge is right, you're going to get yourself worried over nothing.

I think the body is very connected to the brain. Try you best to stay calm and at peace and think of yourself as healthy, strong and capable and all the more likely you will be. If you worry about every little itch and twinge you'll be 'making a mountain out of a mole hill' so to speak. 

I think you and the girls will be much better off if you can focus some of your attention on working to keep yourself cool, calm and collected. Do you have NetFlix? They have a really nice prenatal yoga on the instant play, maybe try that? Or read some good books? I know you like to read. OR work on that book you were writing?! That would be awesome! Something to keep your mind occupied and your body calm.

:hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> So I am on this twin page on Facebook and a lot of the girls are on bed rest starting at 24 weeks!! I so hope this doesn't happen to me. Also they keep talking about their cervix shortening. Mine was long and closed last apt but r their signs that I could look for so I know if it is shortening or you don't know?? When I go in Thursday I will ask them to check mine.

i think if there was going to be an issue with your cervix, it would have shown by now. my friend had that issue, only carrying one, and was 1st alerted about it at around 20 wks. so since u have twice the weight and last appt yours was good, i wouldn't worry. gravity does work against you in situations like this so, as long as you're not over doing it (on your feet for too long) i'm thinking u should be good.


----------



## addie25

You girls are rt. I need to not worry. It's just hard now that I know so many moms that are pregnant with twins bc they tell me whats going on with them and sometimes it's not good. I will try meditation, I am not allowed to do youga bc stretching is not good my doctor said with multiples.


----------



## Essie

Addie :hugs: I know how hard it is to hear about potential problems and not worry that the same will happen for you. Your doctors are keeping a close eye on you, and they've said everything is good so try and remember that.


----------



## Mollykins

Trin- we've decided to sell everything save pictures, tv, etc. I will fly up with the kids and OH is going to drive up in the car. And I barely remember that show. :haha: 

Hope you getsome rest soon.:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

B, I keep meaning to tell you. Leo loves his Sophie. :awww:


----------



## addie25

Thanks Essie. :hugs:

Girls carpet should be here soon!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I know. I don't read books or anything I just chat with other twin moms and they seem to be having issues so it gets me worried.
> 
> Awesome news about the house Ging!! Do you think you are going to get it??

It's likely that the women on the FB page are on the page because they're on bedrest and they're looking for something to keep them occupied. The ones not on bedrest are too busy working or looking after their other kids or having a life than being online all day so don't think they represent twin moms in general


----------



## addie25

Very good thought Trin!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats on the interview Ess! Well done. :thumbup:

Newbie! :hugs: Shouldn't you be getting a 12 week scan to check NT and such?


----------



## Sarachka

eBay stalking ...


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just had this epiphany just now that I think it would be fun to be a birth/postpartum doula and lactation consultant! Once Rhyko is much older, obviously. Maybe start training in like four or five years. :thumbup:
> 
> That is a fantastic idea!!!!! And you probably wouldn't even have to wait until he's that old - it's a very child-friendly job. And you have SO much experience with the lactation bit and could inspire anyone to breastfeed! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's kind of why I think I'd make a good lactation consultant. I have had pretty much every trouble in the book! Other than thrush - touch wood!!
> 
> I just thought it might be hard for me to leave him until he's a bit older. But I may be able to start the training earlier. I just know the hours of a doula are long and unpredictable! As I have seen in your work :hugs:Click to expand...

You could always start with post-partum work where you can set your hours and then move on to being a birth doula


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Poor Trin, 11hrs is long days :nope: I never did 11hr days in 3rd trimester with Holly fortunately so can only imagine how knackering it must be. When can you start reducing them a bit so as to not feel tired and absolutely revel in your princess pregnancy? :hugs: And I'm glad you forgot your coke so will have to drink water which is much kinder to your teeth and insulin :haha:
> 
> It's true my teeth feel so clean on my diet, none of that furry sensation you get with refined sugar!
> 
> Lunes that sounds cool :thumbup: I'd like to do a forestry type course, so I can work in wellies counting boars and stuff :happydance: Or an agricultural course. Something that takes me out the city, much as I adore Paris and teaching is fun, I'd rather work outdooors all day. Or an artist, might start being a painter of fine canvases when H and H start school...or both, or all 3!
> 
> Slept fabbo-lussly, except for my dream where I was on the beach with dh and his ex wanted to join us for the day and it bugged me :haha:
> 
> Just eaten a few grains of cereal too many I think, might have to sprint around the house for a bit!! Clean the floor maybe!
> 
> Oh, that would be oh so fun, too!! I'd love to be a geologist, too. I love rocks and earth science. And an anthropologist, studying tribal cultures. So many things I'd love to do.... :dohh:Click to expand...

We could go learn breastfeeding techniques from Mongolians before going off to learn alpaca farming :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> You girls are rt. I need to not worry. It's just hard now that I know so many moms that are pregnant with twins bc they tell me whats going on with them and sometimes it's not good. I will try meditation, I am not allowed to do youga bc stretching is not good my doctor said with multiples.

Why can't you do yoga??? This is a twin mom one of my midwife friends delivered. This is her at 37 weeks - she hiked there and back (up Table Mountain)

https://www.spiritualbirth.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/[email protected]

Here's her story if you are interested https://www.spiritualbirth.net/a-natural-twin-birth-the-travelling-midwife

And her feeding her girls
https://www.spiritualbirth.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Double-barrel-feeding2-150x150.jpg


----------



## addie25

My doctors said no exercise including yoga and to rest most of the day bc it can bring on labour.

WOW she is amazing!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Just found out I have to leave the floors to cure for 4 weeks before doing the technique I want on them :wacko: Which means 2-3 weeks before Tori arrives....hohum. Anyway, makes the list of what we can do before the baby shower shorter so there's the silver lining


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just on the train to the pool conducting The Lemon Cheesecake Experiment. I'll have to swim my skinny butt off, more carbs in that alone than I'm allowed in a day, yikes :shock:

XxxxX


----------



## poas

Evening all, internet playing up so will just lurk  hope all is well?


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy hope it fixes soon. I mIght expire without my internet


----------



## poas

It's OK now, just seems to cut out when I write long posts! Which is just as well or I'd be ranting ha ha! Hope you and elina are well?


----------



## Sarachka

We are OK thanks but need someone to cook us dinner as i can't be bothered to get out of bed an she hasn't mastered cooking yet


----------



## poas

Gosh, how lazy  you'll have to crack the whip when she gets here! I want junk food tonight, but shall refrain...have domino's pizza for me?lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Congrats on the interview Ess! Well done. :thumbup:
> 
> Newbie! :hugs: Shouldn't you be getting a 12 week scan to check NT and such?

hey mollz! :hugs: i have no idea what NT is? i hope they do give me one. i need to see that little bubs has grown since is still haven't a real pot to speak of. did u get one at 12 wks? if so there's hope for me :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

NT is nuchal translucency which is done at 12 weeks or therabouts Newbs


----------



## newbie_ttc

my doc never mentioned this so i'm guessing no? :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I just had this epiphany just now that I think it would be fun to be a birth/postpartum doula and lactation consultant! Once Rhyko is much older, obviously. Maybe start training in like four or five years. :thumbup:
> 
> That is a fantastic idea!!!!! And you probably wouldn't even have to wait until he's that old - it's a very child-friendly job. And you have SO much experience with the lactation bit and could inspire anyone to breastfeed! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's kind of why I think I'd make a good lactation consultant. I have had pretty much every trouble in the book! Other than thrush - touch wood!!
> 
> I just thought it might be hard for me to leave him until he's a bit older. But I may be able to start the training earlier. I just know the hours of a doula are long and unpredictable! As I have seen in your work :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You could always start with post-partum work where you can set your hours and then move on to being a birth doulaClick to expand...

oh, I hadn't thought of that!! What a good idea! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Newbs, its a pretty standard thing they do during the ultrasound, just check the space behind the neck :thumbup:

I'm sure they'll do it at your appt!


----------



## Sarachka

not gonna be long before i go to bed tonight.


----------



## x-ginge-x

i've just written the verse for inside dannys valentines card...heres what i put 

From the first night
We both saw the light
And knew this would last forever
7 years it took
After that first look
We were meant to be together
In months to come
We&#8217;re gonna have fun
I look forward to every day
So let&#8217;s make a start
As your holding my heart
And I love you in every way.

its printed in a calligraphy font too :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

pics of dannys card :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Operation cheesecake a success, 109 :thumbup: LOVELY DELICIOUS GORGEOUS HEAVENLY swimbulation, and the first time I've managed to keep my bloods above fasting after swimming, with no ketones and no hunger afterwards, which means I have probably put on half a micro gram of weight tonight :haha:

Off to bed early to revel in the calm and and tonification effects of the pool, sooo nice.

Essie well done pumpkin, you'll be fab at the interview!

Ginge that's cool about the house!

Sarachka lazy bones have you bought something on ebay tonight? Pray tell what? Is it divine? Holly gives me her toast crusts so if you're lucky Elina might do the same.

Addie I agree with Trin- the ladies with the problems on the internet don't represent the vast majority of twin mothers I'm sure. DH's cousin had 2 other kids to look after when she fell with her girl twins, and all was fine. And my friend in the uk was playing live music with her band up until she was due with her girlies :thumbup: They wouldn't have had time for internet chat! Can't wait to see your pics of nursery with carpet and paint!

Sleep tight gremlins xxxxx big kiss :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Thats cute Ginge but don't forget it's "*you're* holding my heart"

Actually it was you I wanted to ask a question to. Have you heard about people clipping dogs' ears? What do you think about it? It seems really cruel to me. I only heard about it today bc of a blog post on a teen mom site


----------



## Sarachka

B I will post pics of the 3 outfits I won on eBay tonight.


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's lovely Ginge!! 

Omg I don't think I've ever made or even bought dh a Valentine's card, isn't that awfully unromantic of me? :shock:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't like the idea of cropping ears, it's purely cosmetic and theres absolutely no health benefits for the poor victim. I feel the same about docking, i understand in working dogs but otherwise it's now illegal and has been since 2007, diesel my rottweiler was docked illegally unfortunately. But luckily his was a clean dock and was successful. I know vets are refusing to dock and crop, as there is no reason to do it.

EDIT: its says you're on the card that was the first draft is all.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> That's lovely Ginge!!
> 
> Omg I don't think I've ever made or even bought dh a Valentine's card, isn't that awfully unromantic of me? :shock:

I made OH's last year and I guess I will this year too. Lemme look if I have a photo of it still ...

Found it

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/9d519cf9.jpg

The Russian says "you're gay"

Jk! It says "I will always love you"
Pukey. 

Here's the one he made me:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e1efece0.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

I once had a boyfriend that I called "pook" and he called me pook too. He gave me a necklace for Christmas one year that had "The Pook's" engraved on it and the error meant I didn't ever bring myself to wear it!!


----------



## Sarachka

Elinka is so active today!


----------



## x-ginge-x

BBM pics updated on photobucket link ladies!!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, I can get you Carter's stuff! Let me know if you want me to help you with that. :thumbup:
I got you something Carter's... :dance: Should be here tomorrow then I can send it out!


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I didn't get back to you Newbs. Yes, you should most definitely be getting a 12 week scan. You are supposed to. How are you feeling? Miss you :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Another day goes past without catching up .... Ho hum never mind

Lauren is trying some solids now, butternut squash has been the biggest hit so far.

Essie - that is great news on the interview ... You will do brilliantly ! Hayley - did you hear back on the interview you had ? Sure you said the lady would let you know the hours ? 

Luna, little man is doing great ! Lauren seems to be gaining weight so well considering she was so dinky ....people comment at the shops she is small for 5 months but hey I have nothing to compare it with ! 

Hope everyone is well 

Addie big hugs, my friend has 4 children. 4 year old, 2 year old and 1 year old twin girls. She delivered her twins naturally and both were over 7lbs after getting to 39 weeks. She is amazing, Will be May before you know it xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Oh newbs ! Keep missing you ... Hope the tiredness soon passes and you the get the glow people talk about xxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you Newbs. Yes, you should most definitely be getting a 12 week scan. You are supposed to. How are you feeling? Miss you :kiss:

miss u too my dear! i really hope so!! i was just expecting the dr. to listen for a heart beat with the Doppler thingie. as far as how i'm feeling goes, at the moment i'm annoyed! still at work with no reasonable explanation besides the others are working late. ... well that's b/c they are on a deadline and have work due. i, on the other hand, do not! :sulk:



Crunchie said:


> Oh newbs ! Keep missing you ... Hope the tiredness soon passes and you the get the glow people talk about xxx

thanks crunch and munch! things are pretty lackluster and boring with no real bump or significant signs of being preggo, minus fatigue and food aversion/mild nausea. i am so ready for 2nd tri.

I can't believe lauren is 5 months already!! :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

Why is the writing onthe thread red? I'm off to work, CBA getting up though! Suppose I have to! 

Happy hump day turts :haha: 

Crunch this stuff goes by so quickly! I miss whole days too :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning :howdy:

I'm at home sick today. I'm not dying, just feel like if I go work it will make it worse, and I'll make other people sick. SO having a rare sick day. As soon as the pest control people have left I can go to bed :happydance:

Jaynie, my stuff is also red :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> I don't like the idea of cropping ears, it's purely cosmetic and theres absolutely no health benefits for the poor victim. I feel the same about docking, i understand in working dogs but otherwise it's now illegal and has been since 2007, diesel my rottweiler was docked illegally unfortunately. But luckily his was a clean dock and was successful. I know vets are refusing to dock and crop, as there is no reason to do it.
> 
> EDIT: its says you're on the card that was the first draft is all.

The tails are mostly cosmetic but the ears are for professional fighting. They cut them off so the other dog can't get a good grip on an ear. That's the main reason it's been criminalised.
We have 3 pitbulls down the road who have clipped ears and one is definitely taken to fights :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha I couldn't bring myself to wear that faulty necklace either :haha: 

Won't spam you all out with my prattle, just :hi: and have a nice day all! xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Prattle Munkiebuns! Prattle!


----------



## firstbaby25

I admit I am not one clipping and pinching and docking but it would stop me getting a Doberman or a Rottweiler. But then I'd rather have a smaller dog as my first so if I am rubbish at training it it's not as bad as having a 15st Rottweiler running riot! :haha:

Trin :hugs: hope your day off is all you need and more :friends: :friend: (always forget that smiley)! 

Just on the train with a :coffee: 

Prattle B, prattle! I live vicariously through you now.

Wonder how emandi is? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Because some isn't red I'm confused. I wonder if it's like hyperlinks turning purple? You know so if I've been there it's red and if not its the usual purple :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Because some isn't red I'm confused. I wonder if it's like hyperlinks turning purple? You know so if I've been there it's red and if not its the usual purple :shrug:


I think there's an error with the script that dictates the font & link colour etc.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh I agree as I just got a weird script thing instead of this page!


----------



## emandi

firstbaby25 said:


> I admit I am not one clipping and pinching and docking but it would stop me getting a Doberman or a Rottweiler. But then I'd rather have a smaller dog as my first so if I am rubbish at training it it's not as bad as having a 15st Rottweiler running riot! :haha:
> 
> Trin :hugs: hope your day off is all you need and more :friends: :friend: (always forget that smiley)!
> 
> Just on the train with a :coffee:
> 
> Prattle B, prattle! I live vicariously through you now.
> 
> Wonder how emandi is? :shrug:


... :coffee:... Emandi is ok, still waiting ...
Not much going on, only my braxton hicks are getting stronger and more frequent when I'm moving.

How are you Jaynie :flower:?
Enjoying your new job? And is Adam still begging for forgiveness?
Have a lovely day sweet :hugs:.


----------



## Sarachka

Lunes thanks for the offer to send me carters stuff. I'm still toying with the idea as it could be rly dangerous for my bank account. I have a friend in PA who I do lots of graphic work for. Im thinking she should pay me in carters!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly thinks my bump is a space hopper :shock: 

I'm going to the market to get marinated turkey:munch: I was going to go out properly today but it's nasty weather, drizzle and fog, and meant to be nicer tomorrow and Friday so we'll wait until then and have another cosy home projects day. I had cuddles in Holly's bed with her this morning, sooooo cosy. And she was delighted and we played whispering :awww:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oooh I thought you maybe went quiet due to sporadic labour on your DD! That would have been awesome :thumbup: when will you see a consultant? 

Job's good ta. Bit more exciting than last week when I filed all week! Actually invoicing and stuff. I like being in the land of the living though, so even of it was a crap job I'd loooove being a worker. Adam is begging in a different way, he's trying to prove that he's changed. However he has not as he has been signed off work for a week, maybe more and when I agreed to see him last night it was because he had phoned me upset and I am still worried about him. Although its bad to see him I just don't know what to do for the best :shrug:...


----------



## Sarachka

Heading back to bed for a nap. If only every day as like this


----------



## Essie

I'm so sleepy :sleep: Lyly is poorly again :nope: She's all snotty and sleeping badly. Seems like she's ill all the time.


----------



## firstbaby25

:wohoo:

I've not been able to get on for ages!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dudes :flower: 

My lower back has been hurting all day and it's a bit suspect since it's out of the blue and extremely kidney-ish, so I just called my doc and she said to take myself along directly to the hospital to get it checked out; pre-term labour, kidney infection, that kind of thing. This is where it gets fun, just waiting for the boys to get home from school to look after Holly and there are no bloomin' taxis to the hospital so I don't know how I'm going to get there!! DH is calling every taxi company in the Paris region now, since all the local ones I've called are taken :dohh:

Anyway must go and prepare Holly's dinner for the boys to give her later, and some knitting just in case it's a long evening! 

Laters gaters:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

For those few of you not on Facebook:

Rhyko rolls over!

:dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, B! Hope everything's okay!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

B keep us posted :hugs: I'm sure all is ok.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello my lovelies :wave:

Missed you all terribly :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Kit :hugs:


----------



## Essie

KIT!! :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Bethany I hope all is okay :hugs:


----------



## poas

Poor b and Lyra :( hope you are better soon, and that you sleep soon Essie! 
Hi kit  
Well done rhyko


----------



## poas

Crunch how is Lauren? Esme will be weighed tomorrow how much does l weigh now? We can compare  
Hi Sarah, sleep well? 
Ginge how's it going? Feeling happier now I hope x


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Crunch how is Lauren? Esme will be weighed tomorrow how much does l weigh now? We can compare
> Hi Sarah, sleep well?
> Ginge how's it going? Feeling happier now I hope x

Hey huni 

Lauren is just starting on some solids but is not really intrested lol ! She weighed 15lbs at 21 weeks ..... Ohhhh we can compare ! Love it x


----------



## Crunchie

Hope is all ok monkey and u now have a taxi xxx

Hi kit x


----------



## poas

Esme is having baby rice and banana but isn't keen on food with no texture and not a fan of ready made savoury jars I had a voucher to try one free and I'm wearing most of it now!! Ooh I wonder if the gestational age/weight will matter...


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Esme is having baby rice and banana but isn't keen on food with no texture and not a fan of ready made savoury jars I had a voucher to try one free and I'm wearing most of it now!! Ooh I wonder if the gestational age/weight will matter...

they track her on 2 lines :wacko: ... she is 25 percentile on her adjusted age and 50 on her actual age.... my brain :dohh:

so far butternut squash has been the biggest hit .... I thought she may chuck pear at me this morning ! her face was a picture


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh Bethany I hope it's something really easy to sort out!! Thinking of you xxc


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Hello my lovelies :wave:
> 
> Missed you all terribly :hugs:



*KIT!!!!!!*


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all I need more fibre in my diet!!


----------



## Crunchie

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Esme is having baby rice and banana but isn't keen on food with no texture and not a fan of ready made savoury jars I had a voucher to try one free and I'm wearing most of it now!! Ooh I wonder if the gestational age/weight will matter...
> 
> they track her on 2 lines :wacko: ... she is 25 percentile on her adjusted age and 50 on her actual age.... my brain :dohh:
> 
> so far butternut squash has been the biggest hit .... I thought she may chuck pear at me this morning ! her face was a pictureClick to expand...

opps, think I meant the other way round ... I just grin at the lady


----------



## HollyMonkey

They let me out! :happydance: All's good- no infection and 40 minutes on the monitor later, no contractions, cervix "more than perfect" (measuring 36 when it has to be greater than or equal to 26, the doc told me) and a slighty inflamed right kidney where baby rubs on it but probably not the source of the pain. They think it could be a magnesium deficiency that could cause it so I have magnesium supplements :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Soooo glad to hear that it was nothing serious Bethany!!


----------



## Sarachka

Here are my beautiful Carters eBay purchase from last night. All BNWT

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3f73fce0.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c70a27fb.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/40cdccd1.jpg

They are 0-3, 3-6 and 6-9 sizes. I loooove them!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Sick day? haha! :haha: My last mom I was on call for went in for a routine check. High BP, protein in urine, dips on foetal heart and bloods came back positive for early pre-eclampsia :nope: So after much waiting we had to caesar

So, I'm not on call for a while - til I go back after Tori. It feels very weird. First time in nearly 5 years. Have to get out of the habit fo waking in the middle of the night and checking my phone

Feeling horribly sick now tho :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

Glad everything is ok B :thumbup: I hate scares like that. At least you get seen to promptly.
KittyKat!!!! Missed you!

Did I tell you about the follow up with the mom with the breast feeding problems? Don't want to repeat myself if I have


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, sorry your sick love. :hugs: Feel better soon.

B, glad you and Henry are all right. :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks lovelies for your :hugs:- I'm feeling relieved :thumbup: Didn't dare go messing with something as precious as Henry though and shrugging it off as nothing without being sure. The doc and MW I saw were really nice and thorough and told me everything looks good inside and to try the magnesium and it may simply be Holly's fault being an ickle one I still have to pick up and carry alot.:shrug: But my gyneco and my 2 main fears (kidney infection and premature menace) have been assuaged *mops brow with relief* so life can resume. And my back hurts much less already! 

DH found me a taxi, and the boys looked after Holly- it was a good rehearsal for the real thing :haha: Though I hope to change to the nearer hospital but have to call in March to see if they have a place since I'm not in the catchment area.

Kit snuck on earlier I see! Where's she snuck off to? Did no one sit her down and force tea and biscuits on her until I got back? :shrug: That is bad thread management!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Glad everything is ok B :thumbup: I hate scares like that. At least you get seen to promptly.
> KittyKat!!!! Missed you!
> 
> Did I tell you about the follow up with the mom with the breast feeding problems? Don't want to repeat myself if I have

I do too but I know better than to panic totally (though of course one runs a few worst case scenarios through one's mind) but to just do the necessary, ever since *THE STUCK POO* in my pregnancy with Holly at about the same term. Where I had to push for so hard and so long that I bled and there was a liquidy matter and I went to the hospital and they checked it wasn't amniotic fluid or vaginal bleeding and had the monitor etc. It was all bum related and not baby related though, which was a relief! SARACHKA go and eat a bowl of prunes and leek soup!!!NOW!!!

Pray tell about baby?


----------



## HollyMonkey

They are some BEAUTIFUL outfits Sarachka!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm glad BnB is back, I couldn't get on earlier today at all!


----------



## HollyMonkey

When I came back from the hospital Holly squealed with delight and sprinted up to me, her arms outstretched, and clambered up me and gave me her funny kisses and stroked my face all over! I have never felt so loved :cloud9:

My ticker says baby can hear parents voices, I must watch my elocution now!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything is ok B :thumbup: I hate scares like that. At least you get seen to promptly.
> KittyKat!!!! Missed you!
> 
> Did I tell you about the follow up with the mom with the breast feeding problems? Don't want to repeat myself if I have
> 
> I do too but I know better than to panic totally (though of course one runs a few worst case scenarios through one's mind) but to just do the necessary, ever since *THE STUCK POO* in my pregnancy with Holly at about the same term. Where I had to push for so hard and so long that I bled and there was a liquidy matter and I went to the hospital and they checked it wasn't amniotic fluid or vaginal bleeding and had the monitor etc. It was all bum related and not baby related though, which was a relief! SARACHKA go and eat a bowl of prunes and leek soup!!!NOW!!!
> 
> Pray tell about baby?Click to expand...

I had her come back 4 days after the first visit because I was so worried (baby was lethargic and had only gained 200g in 6 weeks since birth). I weighed her and she has gained 200g in 4 days :happydance: SO happy and mom is looking more confident and happier:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> When I came back from the hospital Holly squealed with delight and sprinted up to me, her arms outstretched, and clambered up me and gave me her funny kisses and stroked my face all over! I have never felt so loved :cloud9:

That is just the sweetest thing!!! :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://sadetsykids.tumblr.com/


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> When I came back from the hospital Holly squealed with delight and sprinted up to me, her arms outstretched, and clambered up me and gave me her funny kisses and stroked my face all over! I have never felt so loved :cloud9:
> 
> That is just the sweetest thing!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Especially because DH was really jealous:haha: He got in before me coz I went to the chemist to get my prescription and apparently she'd just given him a casual :hi: when he came in and when she heard me come in she screamed and sprinted. Tee hee. He said 'That's not fair! She didn't do that for me!!' A bit of affection rivalry is very healthy I say! I don't get hugs from his boys so there :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything is ok B :thumbup: I hate scares like that. At least you get seen to promptly.
> KittyKat!!!! Missed you!
> 
> Did I tell you about the follow up with the mom with the breast feeding problems? Don't want to repeat myself if I have
> 
> I do too but I know better than to panic totally (though of course one runs a few worst case scenarios through one's mind) but to just do the necessary, ever since *THE STUCK POO* in my pregnancy with Holly at about the same term. Where I had to push for so hard and so long that I bled and there was a liquidy matter and I went to the hospital and they checked it wasn't amniotic fluid or vaginal bleeding and had the monitor etc. It was all bum related and not baby related though, which was a relief! SARACHKA go and eat a bowl of prunes and leek soup!!!NOW!!!
> 
> Pray tell about baby?Click to expand...
> 
> I had her come back 4 days after the first visit because I was so worried (baby was lethargic and had only gained 200g in 6 weeks since birth). I weighed her and she has gained 200g in 4 days :happydance: SO happy and mom is looking more confident and happier:thumbup:Click to expand...

Brill:hugs: Well done Trinno. When will she be back again? In a week or so?


----------



## poas

Well done trin  
Glad you are OK b


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything is ok B :thumbup: I hate scares like that. At least you get seen to promptly.
> KittyKat!!!! Missed you!
> 
> Did I tell you about the follow up with the mom with the breast feeding problems? Don't want to repeat myself if I have
> 
> I do too but I know better than to panic totally (though of course one runs a few worst case scenarios through one's mind) but to just do the necessary, ever since *THE STUCK POO* in my pregnancy with Holly at about the same term. Where I had to push for so hard and so long that I bled and there was a liquidy matter and I went to the hospital and they checked it wasn't amniotic fluid or vaginal bleeding and had the monitor etc. It was all bum related and not baby related though, which was a relief! SARACHKA go and eat a bowl of prunes and leek soup!!!NOW!!!
> 
> Pray tell about baby?Click to expand...
> 
> I had her come back 4 days after the first visit because I was so worried (baby was lethargic and had only gained 200g in 6 weeks since birth). I weighed her and she has gained 200g in 4 days :happydance: SO happy and mom is looking more confident and happier:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Brill:hugs: Well done Trinno. When will she be back again? In a week or so?Click to expand...

Thanks :) Yep, 1 week. I'm so relieved and happy for them. I was looking at using a lactation aid but that doesn't seem necessary. Next step: Get mom off the antidepressants


----------



## TrinityMom

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Trin! I'm off too!

Been Googling magnesium and backache, read lots about it. And magnesium and diabetes, apparently a deficiency can be caused by diabetes since we wee it out more, and also having enough can help with increasing insulin sensitivity, so looking like a damn good supplement the hospital has come up with for me. :thumbup: Well chuffed!! Happy days! :happydance:

Off to bed now :kiss: Sleep tight all :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Hello and goodly evenings to you all :flower:

I started off trying to catch up but with well over 100pages since I was last on, maybe not. I'm going to try and unobtrusively sneak back in to Turtletonia and if I do it well enough, you'll never even know I was gone :thumbup:

I really hope everyone is doing well. I have thought often about you all, and have been in touch with most of you (maybe all of you) over the past couple of weeks individually, so although I'm out of the turtle loop, hopefully I'm not completely off with everything.

I has been a busy bee I has. Got a little bit of me back I think and adjusted a lot to what life is right now and what it will be when I return to work. I was in a bit of turmoil with it all, but not now. Inner peace has prevailed :thumbup:

Love you all :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Trin and Bethany...sleep well both :sleep:

B..I'm so glad you and Henry are good :thumbup:

Trin....now relax. Enjoy being off duty my lovely :happydance: You've certainly earned it :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

It makes me happy to see Kit posts again :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Here are my beautiful Carters eBay purchase from last night. All BNWT
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3f73fce0.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c70a27fb.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/40cdccd1.jpg
> 
> They are 0-3, 3-6 and 6-9 sizes. I loooove them!!!

what ever i send for the baby is NOT going to be Carter's b/c i'm too afraid you already have everything! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

missed u kit! :hugs: from one MIA turtle to another! :friends:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...thank you :hugs: How are you and how is Lyra?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> missed u kit! :hugs: from one MIA turtle to another! :friends:

Ahhh Newbs...how the heck are you and your little bean?


----------



## kit_cat

Hey!! BBMers...can someone tell me why the general chat doesn't make any sense to me? All your text seems really disjointed like I'm missing parts of convos or something :shrug: Maybe my BB is kaput??


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...thank you :hugs: How are you and how is Lyra?

We are both okay. Lyra has another cold but other than that's she's doing well. We went to London at the weekend and seeing Lyra with his niece has made DH very broody!

Sounds like you're in a good headspace, how's Cara?

Should you not be out eating haggis and reading poetry :haha: my parents are at a Burns night supper, it made me think of you.


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Kit! :wave:


----------



## LunaLady

Glad you're well, B! And great on the mag supp! It keeps blood pressure down, too! They had me on a mag drip at the hospital!

Trin! That's fabulous about your patient and her baby!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Feels like someone cracked me in the head, right between the eyes, then stuffed wool in via my nose. I believe I shall call this the head cold from hell. It started in yesterday morning but since I woke up its gotten steadily worse. Ugh.


----------



## Mollykins

Tmi question for you Luna... Are Rhyko's dirty nappies runny?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...thank you :hugs: How are you and how is Lyra?
> 
> We are both okay. Lyra has another cold but other than that's she's doing well. We went to London at the weekend and seeing Lyra with his niece has made DH very broody!
> 
> Sounds like you're in a good headspace, how's Cara?
> 
> Should you not be out eating haggis and reading poetry :haha: my parents are at a Burns night supper, it made me think of you.Click to expand...

Oh my, another cold. Lyra has been very unlucky in the sniffles department. Still, it all builds the immune system I suppose but that doesn't help you when she's ill :nope: Ooooo, are some Essie weesticks on the menu sometime soon??? How exciting!!!!

I am in a much better place than before thanks, and Cara is doing very well although we are going through a testing time just now. She has screamed and grumbled since Sunday...not sure if it's teething or just a phase but she's certainly tested my patience this week :wacko:

Haha! No haggis for this vegeterian but I do know "The Ode to a haggis" off by heart :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello Kit! :wave:

Hellooooooooooooo Molly my lovely friend :hugs: You ok? How are the plans for the big A coming along?


----------



## Sarachka

Kit's back and so is my inner peace!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit's back and so is my inner peace!

:hugs:

How are you and little Elina doing?


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Here are my beautiful Carters eBay purchase from last night. All BNWT
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3f73fce0.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c70a27fb.jpg
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/40cdccd1.jpg
> 
> They are 0-3, 3-6 and 6-9 sizes. I loooove them!!!
> 
> what ever i send for the baby is NOT going to be Carter's b/c i'm too afraid you already have everything! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm so surprised they came up on eBay. I was looking at targey's website last weekend and saw those outfits and thought "ooh WHY don't we have target here!!" and then those very items came up later that day on eBay. Imagine my excitment!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...thank you :hugs: How are you and how is Lyra?
> 
> We are both okay. Lyra has another cold but other than that's she's doing well. We went to London at the weekend and seeing Lyra with his niece has made DH very broody!
> 
> Sounds like you're in a good headspace, how's Cara?
> 
> Should you not be out eating haggis and reading poetry :haha: my parents are at a Burns night supper, it made me think of you.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, another cold. Lyra has been very unlucky in the sniffles department. Still, it all builds the immune system I suppose but that doesn't help you when she's ill :nope: Ooooo, are some Essie weesticks on the menu sometime soon??? How exciting!!!!
> 
> I am in a much better place than before thanks, and Cara is doing very well although we are going through a testing time just now. She has screamed and grumbled since Sunday...not sure if it's teething or just a phase but she's certainly tested my patience this week :wacko:
> 
> Haha! No haggis for this vegeterian but I do know "The Ode to a haggis" off by heart :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes lyra seems to get every cold going. Just breaks my heart seeing her all sniffly and miserable.

Ah it's hard when they have a grumbly day, hope you have an easier day tomorrow. I find myself losing patience sometimes and have to remember that even though she seems so grown up compared to the teeny thing we brought home, she's still only little.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit's back and so is my inner peace!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How are you and little Elina doing?Click to expand...

 She has been soooo active the last few days. I still can't believe you were in my back garden and I missed you!! I was hoping Alice would greet you but she's been very insidey lately with the cold. My spread sheet is sooooo healthy in the 3-6 months category now thanks to you and I'm totally set for sleeping bags I think. I honestly can't thank you enough for everything. It was truly amazing. You made the right choice going to kiddicare during the week. We called in there that Saturday to get the mattress and it was rammed. The carpark was full and we had to park down the road a bit.


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello lovelies:flower:
i am sory for neglecting you still but i have had a busy start to the week and now is all slowing down:thumbup:
well i got the job woohooooooooo:happydance: (FB friends please dont actually mention the job on any comments as work dont know yet really)i am trying to be a bit coy about it as we are trying to work out what we shall do as at the min its 15 hrs 1-1 with a little sausage in pre-school which is on pants MW :cry:and nates nursey bill works out more than my wage :wacko:but and its lots of BIG BUTS, we may have free family childcare for the mon..tues..weds so he would only do a am and a pm which grandma has offered to pay for but my wage will drop hugely but i deteste our old deputy manager who has become manager since we were bought out by a big company before xmas ohhhhh i hate it what to do ladies

Jaynie i hope your bearing up :hugs: do you have a week day off ??? we can meet:coffee:






LunaLady said:


> So glad to here from you, Hayley! Glad things are going well. Pants about that job - I hope whatever you decide to do makes you happy! :hugs:

:kiss:Thanks luna hey i cant believe rhyko is in 6mth clothes nate is 19lbs 4oz and only just in 6-9mths :wacko:maybe the US make diddy clothes for :baby:hey ?? i had some bits to send to you and molly but your bos are storming ahead of our sizes:winkwink:



Essie said:


> Just had an email to say I've got an interview for the job I applied for. Next Tuesday afternoon.

:dance::hug: GOOD LUCK ESSIE XX

SO HOW IS EVERYONE I FEEL BAD FOR LEAVING YOU ALL BUT I HAD TO SORT MY LIFE OUT :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I have to tell you girls the gross incident which lead up to me saying I need more fibre.

As I've mentioned, I've struggled with constipation. Well today I went for #2 and it was quite an effort. Not the worst but still not normal. Anyway, then it WOULD.NOT flush! After 7 attempts I had to just leave the bathroom bc OH was calling me for lunch and couldn't understand why I was laughing in the bathroom. I was laughing so hard I couldn't walk and there were tears rolling down my cheeks. Cause, you know, I'm THAT mature.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Tmi question for you Luna... Are Rhyko's dirty nappies runny?

Yes... :shock: How did you know?? :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hey Kit you too have returned to poo talk and all that jazz hehe!!

sezi me bought elina something yesterday, will post next week with henrys, freyas and ginges cot sheets (when i have been paid )


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello lovelies:flower:
> i am sory for neglecting you still but i have had a busy start to the week and now is all slowing down:thumbup:
> well i got the job woohooooooooo:happydance: (FB friends please dont actually mention the job on any comments as work dont know yet really)i am trying to be a bit coy about it as we are trying to work out what we shall do as at the min its 15 hrs 1-1 with a little sausage in pre-school which is on pants MW :cry:and nates nursey bill works out more than my wage :wacko:but and its lots of BIG BUTS, we may have free family childcare for the mon..tues..weds so he would only do a am and a pm which grandma has offered to pay for but my wage will drop hugely but i deteste our old deputy manager who has become manager since we were bought out by a big company before xmas ohhhhh i hate it what to do ladies:

Congratulations on getting the job!
hmm, that is a dilemma. When do you have to decide by? I think I will face a similar dilemma _if_ I'm successful at my interview. Have you done a list of pros/cons for each job? I think that's where I'd start.


----------



## new mummy2010

I have to run again but promise some dedicated time tomorrow im shattered as i have an early alarm recently




























his name is nathanial at 5am zzzzzzzzzzz*yawn*


----------



## new mummy2010

thats a good idea essie i will do that along with number crunching oi just want a change a different challenge and all it is real poofucks though isnt it this work lark ho hum night lovelies


----------



## mummyApril

so glad to see Kit and Hayley back :hugs: 
hope everyones good


----------



## mummyApril

just an update on James, hes getting so big, likes to chat a lot, waves hello, likes a tantrum if he wants attention (which is very funny) but is well and happy going to try upload photos of him from the ipod....


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Kit's back and so is my inner peace!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How are you and little Elina doing?Click to expand...
> 
> She has been soooo active the last few days. I still can't believe you were in my back garden and I missed you!! I was hoping Alice would greet you but she's been very insidey lately with the cold. My spread sheet is sooooo healthy in the 3-6 months category now thanks to you and I'm totally set for sleeping bags I think. I honestly can't thank you enough for everything. It was truly amazing. You made the right choice going to kiddicare during the week. We called in there that Saturday to get the mattress and it was rammed. The carpark was full and we had to park down the road a bit.Click to expand...

She's kicking hell out of you then? lol Ahhhh, sweet :cloud9:

It did strike me that if any of your neighbours saw me they might call the police thinking I was up to no good! Definitely no Alice :nope:

I'm glad the bits and bobs will be useful :thumbup: It was nice to be able to pass on the more summery stuff as that's what you'll need for Elina when she fits that size :cloud9:

I do love Kiddicare, and yes, it was nice and quiet when we went. 'Tis a nice day out :)


----------



## mummyApril

i found some mega cute newborn ones too! just going to invade you with photos soz...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0038[1].jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0039[1].jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0046[1].jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0053[1].jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0060[1].jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley....congratulations my lovely and good luck with your decision. You'll make the right choice I'm sure although it's a tricky one.

Hope Nathanial gives you a long lie tomorrow :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

some with Faye
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0095[1].jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0166.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0245.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0250.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0254.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

Awwwww ickle James!! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

tickling Faye and in his chavaroo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0257.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0270.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0289.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0290.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0293.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyApril

different expressions
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0295.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0305.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0309.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0312.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> some with Faye

OMG...these ones show just how big he's getting!! Utterly gorge as usual, as is Faye :cloud9:

My goodness, the turtle baby boys are taking over in the weight department if Nate is anything to go by! What weight is our James now then?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> some with Faye
> 
> OMG...these ones show just how big he's getting!! Utterly gorge as usual, as is Faye :cloud9:
> 
> My goodness, the turtle baby boys are taking over in the weight department if Nate is anything to go by! What weight is our James now then?Click to expand...

he is getting sooo big, my arms ache when i hold him as does my back! 2 weeks ago he was 16lb, getting him weighed Wednesday as theyve changed all the times about :/


----------



## mummyApril

ooh whos watchig OBEM?


----------



## mummyApril

feck missed OBEM i thought it was recording


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ooh whos watchig OBEM?

I watched it earlier....awwww, that couple. They were so sweet and they will love that little baby as much as anyone could.


----------



## Mollykins

Gorge pics April. James is getting so big! 

Luna, I've been researching and discovered that lactose intolerance and milk protein allergy are commonly mistaken for one another in infants and even more commonly diagnosed as GER. Symptom of a lactose intolerance is runny stools... I think its time for me to chat with a pediatrician again.

Kit, the move is... Coming along. 65 more days approximately. :shock: Do we get new pics of Miss Cara?


----------



## mummyApril

Luna that video of Rhyko rolling over is soooo cute!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Gorge pics April. James is getting so big!
> 
> Luna, I've been researching and discovered that lactose intolerance and milk protein allergy are commonly mistaken for one another in infants and even more commonly diagnosed as GER. Symptom of a lactose intolerance is runny stools... I think its time for me to chat with a pediatrician again.
> 
> Kit, the move is... Coming along. 65 more days approximately. :shock: Do we get new pics of Miss Cara?

Interesting about the potential situation with the intolerances...it may answer a few questions?

Only 65 days! Whoah....that's really not long :shock:

Your wish is my command Molly :winkwink:

This one I took myself and lots of you will have seen already..




This one however was done professionally and is a pic of a pic but I just had to show you...



IMAGINE THE THERAPY BILL FOR THIS ONE!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's been lovely to chat again but time for bed now.

Night night everyone :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Gorge pics April. James is getting so big!
> 
> Luna, I've been researching and discovered that lactose intolerance and milk protein allergy are commonly mistaken for one another in infants and even more commonly diagnosed as GER. Symptom of a lactose intolerance is runny stools... I think its time for me to chat with a pediatrician again.
> 
> Kit, the move is... Coming along. 65 more days approximately. :shock: Do we get new pics of Miss Cara?
> 
> Interesting about the potential situation with the intolerances...it may answer a few questions?
> 
> Only 65 days! Whoah....that's really not long :shock:
> 
> Your wish is my command Molly :winkwink:
> 
> This one I took myself and lots of you will have seen already..
> 
> View attachment 330195
> 
> 
> 
> This one however was done professionally and is a pic of a pic but I just had to show you...
> 
> View attachment 330198
> 
> 
> IMAGINE THE THERAPY BILL FOR THIS ONE!!!!!Click to expand...

she is just tooooo cute!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Well, it's been lovely to chat again but time for bed now.
> 
> Night night everyone :hugs:

night night Kit :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

night all x


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Kit, adorable ickle baby girl. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Night m'lovelies.


----------



## LunaLady

For Molly:
https://drjaygordon.com/pediatricks/general/poop.html

I think we're okay! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! My internet was out today. When they installed the carpet they unplugged it and I didn't know how to correct it.

B: I am glad everything turned out ok. Newbie texted me to update me on what happened at the hospital.


----------



## Mollykins

On that same site Lunes, check on lactose intolerance and milk protein allergy.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> On that same site Lunes, check on lactose intolerance and milk protein allergy.

I can't find what it is exactly you're referring to? I'm still not eating dairy, so I'm pretty sure he's not having problems with that anymore. I looked around on Mothering.com and I feel okay about Rhyko's poos. They are like orangey colored mustard with sometimes a sort of snotty bit in there... SORRY TMI! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

For those of you who say you're not crafty! :haha:

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/158189005631186496_GvCGMrIJ_c.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning 

Kit glad you have returned :wohoo: missed you around here :hugs:

B what a scare :hugs: glad you got the help you need and a super GD supplement :thumbup: hope the mg helps! 

Hayles congrats - hope whatever you want works out :yipee: 

Must dash am running late! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning :coffee:

Why look at that! Kit came in the night! :happydance: 

My back doesn't hurt this morning :wohoo: It crossed my mind it was from cleaning all the windows in the house on Tuesday! :wacko: I'd forgotten that when they asked me at the hospital if I'd done anything physical outside of my ordinary sport/toddler care routine! Still going to take my magnesium, though the chemist said just half the dose since the Gynefam multi vits I take are already pretty packed with the stuff :wacko: 

Hey Lunes my blood pressure's already at about 90/50, hope it doesn't drop much more!!

Last night I made a splendid joke I'd like to share...dh and I were saying that it's reassuring that my parents are coming over the week he's away skiing with the boys, in case of pregnancy issues, and then he asked me if I'd told my parents what an enormous willy he has (speaking of himself, not Henry. This is the kind of mature thing my dh will say sometimes) and I said "Gosh no! I'd never lie to my parents!" and dh was suitably amused and put in his place :haha:

Bloods at 79 this morning :thumbup:

Yesterdays were 
*86/79 
80/85
77/89*

So looking ok for my monthly meeting at a the diabetes hospital this evening, though I have lots of questions for my doctor about how to get fatter!!

Plans today anyone? I need more wool myself.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beaut baby pics April and Kit :hugs: Cara is sooooo grown up now! I just can't believe how quickly it goes! 

Right off to get the laundry sorted- I have one day off due to a bad back and about 10 loads accumulate :wacko: All smelly sports kit too. Maybe I'll encourage Henry to do non-sweaty intellectual pursuits just to keep the washing down :haha:

Have lovely Thursdays all xxxx :kiss: Catch you over the mid-morning Columbian beans :coffee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mmmmmmm vanilla latte :coffee: 

B I did wonder if you were taking supplements mine (when I took them) had mg in them. 

Can't believe it's Friday tomorrow. :wine: after workies tomorrow :thumbup: :wohoo: canny wait :) sezi - that's going to be my treat :) 

I'm going to do some knitting and watch catch up TV tonight :)


----------



## Sarachka

Plans today are new claims for JSA all day. 

I'm in one of those moods where I could actually kill someone and then burst into tears. Just feel incredibly stressed out like there's a massive weight on my chest. I know it must be hormonal bc I haven't even spoken to anyone today yet!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

A quiet day for us I think. Maybe some shopping and walk in the park.

Hope everyone is well today, happy Thursdays :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> B I did wonder if you were taking supplements mine (when I took them) had mg in them.

Gosh yes! Been taking them all through TTC and since 2nd tri I've been on the BIGGIES that my gyn gets me on prescription with tons of iron and cocaine and stuff :bodyb:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh is soooo French- I told him it might have been the window cleaning that did my back in so until May he has to do the windows and he said he can't because in France men don't clean windows :saywhat: We only clean them about once a month, if that, so it would be about 3 times maximum, and just the once would probably see us through to May since I'm no MummyApril! Tsk tsk, so macho! 

I'm having :coffee: then taking Holly out for the day. I feel fab, no backache, but will take it easy just in case :thumbup: But poor Hollinka munchkin has had a boring week at home so I think a Happy Meal at Mc Donalds would please her and it's good for me to go against my principles once in a while so as to prove to her that I have some at other times :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Plans today are new claims for JSA all day.
> 
> I'm in one of those moods where I could actually kill someone and then burst into tears. Just feel incredibly stressed out like there's a massive weight on my chest. I know it must be hormonal bc I haven't even spoken to anyone today yet!!

:argh: Don't kill me!! 

There's about a kilo of weight in your belly :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I'm such a spammer. Laters gaters xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poas

Morning all  another kilo off this week  that's 12lbs in the last 3 weeks  
So glad people are happier here  I hope cara goes off screaming soon, and that you feel better soon too Sarah x 
I love you all and shall try get to post office this week for a few of you who I have been lapse at sending things too!


----------



## Sarachka

Everyone who has mentioned sending me things, thank you so much. I need to get round to sending things out. Im just so insanely disorganised lately.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: Sezi! I've woke up in a good mood. I feel empowered, I still feel sorry for Adam but I had a profound thought that I am not responsible for his happiness. Course I never should have been but this is the burden he puts on me. I can do what I sodding well like and I am earning my own money! I do miss him but the bad far outweighed the good times. 

What I would do for a maccies :-k


----------



## mummyApril

doctor thinks i have grumbling appendix, to go back at 9am or if it gets worse go straight in, i dont want to go to hospital, i dont want to leave James hes never been away from me for long only when Jay had him for couple hours, im scared and i want to cry why cant my body get better properly :( i need to be a mum


----------



## Sarachka

Mmmmm Jaynie I'll come to McD's with you. 

Just on my lunch now. Soooooooo can't be bothered. My diary has been double booked today god damn it. Nothing like two people coming in at the same time to stress you out.


----------



## kit_cat

:(

Someone just tried my front door...luckily it was locked. Me no likey :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Hey B...I'm hoping to get a holiday in Brittany sorted in the next few weeks. I might need to pick your brains my lovely :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just to say that I had a McDonalds (nuggets and salad) and got an 84 afterwards :thumbup: Off to clinic to see diabetes doc now. Found hanging storage unit for nursery wardrobe and new oven glove and tea towels in Sale. So all in all a really interesting post there from me! :kiss:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nom nom cookies!!!!


----------



## addie25

Kit that happened to me last week and it was a package delivery. Not sure why he tried to open my door tho :shrug:

I have a doctors apt today and I want answers!! I want to know if I have a uti and what that back pain was. The doctor I am seeing today is the sarcastic one so I'm not happy about that. He just jokes around and when I ask him things he goes "well if u don't want that pain don't get pregnant" :growlmad:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Plans today are new claims for JSA all day.
> 
> I'm in one of those moods where I could actually kill someone and then burst into tears. Just feel incredibly stressed out like there's a massive weight on my chest. I know it must be hormonal bc I haven't even spoken to anyone today yet!!

i can relate on that one. i felt so stressed yesterday. between the long hours and what's been a month now of mild nausea, i just wanted to scream. i hit a huge pot hole on the way home from work last night (that i couldn't see since it was dark) and i actually :cry:. i figured it had to be the hormones!


----------



## mummyApril

not that it matters but it does to me :cry:


----------



## addie25

April. I can understand not wanting to leave James but do what the docto says bc u need to get better :hugs: call home or text and get updates frequently and maybe that will make u feel better about leaving him for a bit.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> not that it matters but it does to me :cry:

:hugs: of course it matters. What did the docs say about treatment? I know sometimes they give high dose antibiotics initially. Are you still in pain? I'm sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> :(
> 
> Someone just tried my front door...luckily it was locked. Me no likey :nope:

How scary Kit. Im awful for leaving my door unlocked during the day. I do have a big dog who would bark if anyone was near the house though. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

God is it 5 o clock yet?!

I've actually only got one appointment left now so it's not too bad. Just need to get through tomorrow. Over time has been pulled for Saturday - hurrah!! I would have done it it it was on bc it's good money but I'm glad that actually the decision was taken out of my hands & I can sleep in.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Just to say that I had a McDonalds (nuggets and salad) and got an 84 afterwards :thumbup: Off to clinic to see diabetes doc now. Found hanging storage unit for nursery wardrobe and new oven glove and tea towels in Sale. So all in all a really interesting post there from me! :kiss:

Actually it is this sort of thing that I find really interesting!



newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Plans today are new claims for JSA all day.
> 
> I'm in one of those moods where I could actually kill someone and then burst into tears. Just feel incredibly stressed out like there's a massive weight on my chest. I know it must be hormonal bc I haven't even spoken to anyone today yet!!
> 
> i can relate on that one. i felt so stressed yesterday. between the long hours and what's been a month now of mild nausea, i just wanted to scream. i hit a huge pot hole on the way home from work last night (that i couldn't see since it was dark) and i actually :cry:. i figured it had to be the hormones!Click to expand...

Poor Newbs. My hormones do really get to me lately!!


----------



## Sarachka

25+4 weeks

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/75f78b06.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, how cute! Ickle Elina bump!!

Adorable shirt, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump Sarah. Do you have anymore scans now?


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hugs: Sezi! I've woke up in a good mood. I feel empowered, I still feel sorry for Adam but I had a profound thought that I am not responsible for his happiness. Course I never should have been but this is the burden he puts on me. I can do what I sodding well like and I am earning my own money! I do miss him but the bad far outweighed the good times.
> 
> What I would do for a maccies :-k

Glad you've had your epiphany Jaynie re Adam's happiness :thumbup: If he had been able to take his share of the responsibility in that department maybe things would have been different?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My dh is soooo French- I told him it might have been the window cleaning that did my back in so until May he has to do the windows and he said he can't because in France men don't clean windows :saywhat: We only clean them about once a month, if that, so it would be about 3 times maximum, and just the once would probably see us through to May since I'm no MummyApril! Tsk tsk, so macho!
> 
> I'm having :coffee: then taking Holly out for the day. I feel fab, no backache, but will take it easy just in case :thumbup: But poor Hollinka munchkin has had a boring week at home so I think a Happy Meal at Mc Donalds would please her and it's good for me to go against my principles once in a while so as to prove to her that I have some at other times :haha:

BOF! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning all  another kilo off this week  that's 12lbs in the last 3 weeks
> So glad people are happier here  I hope cara goes off screaming soon, and that you feel better soon too Sarah x
> I love you all and shall try get to post office this week for a few of you who I have been lapse at sending things too!

Hello skinny...I mean Lissy :winkwink: Well done!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> doctor thinks i have grumbling appendix, to go back at 9am or if it gets worse go straight in, i dont want to go to hospital, i dont want to leave James hes never been away from me for long only when Jay had him for couple hours, im scared and i want to cry why cant my body get better properly :( i need to be a mum

Aww April....calm down, It may come to nothing. If you do have to go into hospital (and I hope you don't) rest assured that James, and the girls for that matter will be looked after perfectly well. My friend had her appendix removed a couple of years back...was very straightforward and she was back on her feet in no time. Not like a C-section at all.

Big :hugs: for you.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Kit that happened to me last week and it was a package delivery. Not sure why he tried to open my door tho :shrug:
> 
> I have a doctors apt today and I want answers!! I want to know if I have a uti and what that back pain was. The doctor I am seeing today is the sarcastic one so I'm not happy about that. He just jokes around and when I ask him things he goes "well if u don't want that pain don't get pregnant" :growlmad:

I find that the best way to deal with very sarcastic people (and I offer up my fair share of sarcasm it may shock you to know :winkwink:) is to be sarcastic right back :thumbup:

Hope you and the girls are doing well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Plans today are new claims for JSA all day.
> 
> I'm in one of those moods where I could actually kill someone and then burst into tears. Just feel incredibly stressed out like there's a massive weight on my chest. I know it must be hormonal bc I haven't even spoken to anyone today yet!!
> 
> i can relate on that one. i felt so stressed yesterday. between the long hours and what's been a month now of mild nausea, i just wanted to scream. i hit a huge pot hole on the way home from work last night (that i couldn't see since it was dark) and i actually :cry:. i figured it had to be the hormones!Click to expand...

Defo hormones newbs..although pot holes are terribly sad :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> :(
> 
> Someone just tried my front door...luckily it was locked. Me no likey :nope:
> 
> How scary Kit. Im awful for leaving my door unlocked during the day. I do have a big dog who would bark if anyone was near the house though. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes it was a bit scary. Just because it's only me and Cara. A house in our street was burgled in the afternoon the week before last so I'm a bit worried they came back for dessert :wacko:

Maybe I should practice my bark :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> 25+4 weeks
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/75f78b06.jpg

Gaw-jus :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Can you tell I've been away?? :haha:


----------



## addie25

I'm a very sarcastic person actually but don't like sarcasm coming from my doctor. Usually I enjoy it but it's time I get answers today and not the run around jokes.

U look great in that picture :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Lol practice ur bark. That is scary a house in ur neighborhood was broken into. When dh was a kid a guy broke into his parents house and his mom woke up to find the guy in her bedroom!!! All was fine he left he didnt want to harm anyone just steal.


----------



## newbie_ttc

so i have this friend at work that confessed to me last week that she was more than 2 wks late for AF. she blamed it on stress b/c she took 2 dollar store tests and both came back negative. welllllll, i just happened to have a FRER in my purse blush:) that i let her use b/c i was so sure that she was in fact knocked up and she was getting false negatives on the cheapies and/or it was still too early. Well turns out she got a bfn on my frer too, i looked at myself and could not see the slightest hint of a line. Fast forward to a week later and still no sign of AF, and she tells me that her last period was at the end of November. that means that if she is preggo that would put her 2 wks behind me. i got my bfp on December 7th (before AF was even due). that would me she was roughly 7wks when she used my frer, surely she would have seen a line by then?? A real head scratcher huh? she says she is normally very regular so i don't get what else could be the reason the witch has gone missing besides being preggo. but on the other hand, if i got my bfp 6 weeks before she used that frer, with her being only 2 wks behind me, surely she would have gotten a good strong line at that point. what do u gals think??


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> so i have this friend at work that confessed to me last week that she was more than 2 wks late for AF. she blamed it on stress b/c she took 2 dollar store tests and both came back negative. welllllll, i just happened to have a FRER in my purse blush:) that i let her use b/c i was so sure that she was in fact knocked up and she was getting false negatives on the cheapies and/or it was still too early. Well turns out she got a bfn on my frer too, i looked at myself and could not see the slightest hint of a line. Fast forward to a week later and still no sign of AF, and she tells me that her last period was at the end of November. that means that if she is preggo that would put her 2 wks behind me. i got my bfp on December 7th (before AF was even due). that would me she was roughly 7wks when she used my frer, surely she would have seen a line by then?? A real head scratcher huh? she says she is normally very regular so i don't get what else could be the reason the witch has gone missing besides being preggo. but on the other hand, if i got my bfp 6 weeks before she used that frer, with her being only 2 wks behind me, surely she would have gotten a good strong line at that point. what do u gals think??

Hmm, I'd tend to agree with you Newbs. She should most definitely be getting a line by now, and a strong one. There seems to be something else going on. She hasn't been crash dieting or anything or is she ultra stressed out just now or something? It is weird :-k


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I'm a very sarcastic person actually but don't like sarcasm coming from my doctor. Usually I enjoy it but it's time I get answers today and not the run around jokes.
> 
> U look great in that picture :thumbup:

Which picture? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

On the way home from diabeto doc, all good, seeing her in a month and a half this time. If I can get to then without insulin I'll be happy because after that it's the final strait! 

XxxX


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> On the way home from diabeto doc, all good, seeing her in a month and a half this time. If I can get to then without insulin I'll be happy because after that it's the final strait!
> 
> XxxX

Excellent! You are doing a splendid job my dear :thumbup: It's really not long to go at all now til Henry makes his debut :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs I've had a few times when aunt flo has gone missing including times of stress, weight loss, mess up with the pill etc. its not that unusual really at all.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> On the way home from diabeto doc, all good, seeing her in a month and a half this time. If I can get to then without insulin I'll be happy because after that it's the final strait!
> 
> XxxX


Did you have to have insulin with Hollinka?


----------



## Sarachka

Watching OBEM!


----------



## poas

Evening! Can't stop...going to a friends for a walk and then coffee...hv went well, esme weighs 14.1 and that means she is now 75th centile, not 99.6th, though she is still 99.6th length-hence clothes fitting her snugly in length but not width


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> On the way home from diabeto doc, all good, seeing her in a month and a half this time. If I can get to then without insulin I'll be happy because after that it's the final strait!
> 
> XxxX
> 
> 
> Did you have to have insulin with Hollinka?Click to expand...

No but second gd pregnancies on the whole are harder to control, chances are my fasting levels will get progressively worse and I'll need a litlle pilly-willy before bed each night. Fasting levels are a poo since they're not directly diet controlled. But I'm not afraid of insulin, and it would be for a shorter rather than longer period now since I'm nearly in 3rd tri.:thumbup: But for the moment the diet controlled version is going well...you can but cross bridges when you come to them in all matters pregnancy!! I've even had my finger pricks reduced from 6 a day to 4 a day, which is like having a promotion:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> so i have this friend at work that confessed to me last week that she was more than 2 wks late for AF. she blamed it on stress b/c she took 2 dollar store tests and both came back negative. welllllll, i just happened to have a FRER in my purse blush:) that i let her use b/c i was so sure that she was in fact knocked up and she was getting false negatives on the cheapies and/or it was still too early. Well turns out she got a bfn on my frer too, i looked at myself and could not see the slightest hint of a line. Fast forward to a week later and still no sign of AF, and she tells me that her last period was at the end of November. that means that if she is preggo that would put her 2 wks behind me. i got my bfp on December 7th (before AF was even due). that would me she was roughly 7wks when she used my frer, surely she would have seen a line by then?? A real head scratcher huh? she says she is normally very regular so i don't get what else could be the reason the witch has gone missing besides being preggo. but on the other hand, if i got my bfp 6 weeks before she used that frer, with her being only 2 wks behind me, surely she would have gotten a good strong line at that point. what do u gals think??

I've had about 10 billion late periods and only one and a half children :shrug: Late/disappearing periods are far easier to come by than pregnancy! It'll turn up, and if she does turn out to be pregnant it's from a subsequent ovulation later on I guess?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> What I would do for a maccies :-k

When I read this earlier on the lurker I read 'maccles' and thought it was a version of eccles cake regional to Jaynie :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i feel bad now b/c i've talked her up about being preggo. i mean i hope she is but if not i think i will have made her disappointment worse. Sezi, i forgot about that one cycle just before your bfp where the witch went AWOL for quite a while. if it were me, i'd be freaking out if i was in her shoes and this late and it wasn't due to pregnancy b/c i'm just so used to being regular, but clearly it isn't so abnormal. she'll find out one way or the other in a couple of hrs as i convinced her to make an appt with her dr. so i'll let you know what happens. if she isn't i suspect she won't be for long... nothing like a false alarm to get the old TTC juices flowing! well it did in my case anyway :haha:

Thanks turts :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> 25+4 weeks
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/75f78b06.jpg

Henry's wife!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

One of the six !


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's Spam Mc Ham again here! Got to go and put small overtired personnage to bed now though :awww: She's been such a good girl today, and she sat like a grown up at the desk during the diabetes consultation, joining in with our conversation in her finest babble. Nuv nuv nuv.:cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hellooooo turtles

Only home at 8pm...dead tired. Not a good day to be pregnant. Only ate lunch at 4:30. I thought I was going to faint at the hospital while I was doing postnatal visits - tingly lips, hot and cold...all I could think was "Bethany would just love to prick my finger now" :haha:

Then had parent teacher meeting at Toine's school. I love his teacher! Going to catch up now


----------



## Essie

I'm a lover of signs from the universe, we spotted Venus in the sky as we were driving home. Since Venus is the goddess of fertility i take it as a thumbs up from mother nature.

I've been trying to prepare for my interview but I'm feeling a distinct lack of motivation. Compared to my current job it's two extra days a week, and I have realised that if t wasn't for the childcare issue I'm not sure I'd even have applied. Im quite confused about it :-k

B glad all was good at the doctors. I think your gd diet is so good. I think if I was pregnant again I'd really consider following it, albeit with the addition of the odd biscuit.


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> One of the six !

i realized the other day, u and emandi are the only :blue: turtles in a sea of :pink: coming up. hopefully i can help even the score a little :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all!

Sarachka my lovely, gorge bump. :flower:

Kit, scary about your would be intruder. Work on your bark indeed! Lol. perhaps you can train Cara to growl? :haha: 

B, good news at the GD doc. Well done you! 

Newbs, Aww poor you. :hugs: mean ole pot hole eh? Some one should go show it who's boss and fill it full of gravel. :winkwink: Now, about you working 7days a week.... when are you going ti put your foot down and cut back to 5 days?


----------



## Mollykins

Where's Emandi?


----------



## newbie_ttc

hey mollz! :hugs: funny how, of all things, it was a pot hole that unraveled me! :grr: it'll be a funny story some day i suppose. there's no real reason for me to work this weekend altho i have a feeling i will. we'll see how it goes, fx'ed!

how are you and the handsome Leo?


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> One of the six !

wait, who's the 6th turtle girl?
cassie
trin
sezi
addie
_____?

am i being slow?


----------



## Mollykins

Newbs, don't feel bad about the pot hole. I remember OH and I were in bed one night while I was pregnant and I started laughing hysterically and abruptly it turned into all out bawling for absolutely no reason. :wacko: Hormones are crazy I tell you.

Leo is such a grown up lad now. He's starting to sit up on his own. :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Not pleased :growlmad:

The nursery I have Cara's name down at phoned me to tell me they do not have a full time place for her despite the fact I was told they would. If only I had a "plan b" :wacko: Brilliant. Just brilliant.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, is your inbox receiving Leo pics for posting?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Not pleased :growlmad:
> 
> The nursery I have Cara's name down at phoned me to tell me they do not have a full time place for her despite the fact I was told they would. If only I had a "plan b" :wacko: Brilliant. Just brilliant.

That is ridiculous! Did you sign anything? Seems a little too late to go back on that, now!

Plan B: SAHM, maybe? :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, is your inbox receiving Leo pics for posting?

Yes indeedy..did you send some already? I haven't received any :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Not pleased :growlmad:
> 
> The nursery I have Cara's name down at phoned me to tell me they do not have a full time place for her despite the fact I was told they would. If only I had a "plan b" :wacko: Brilliant. Just brilliant.

Oh crap Kit, did you have anything in writing about the place? What was their reason?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Not pleased :growlmad:
> 
> The nursery I have Cara's name down at phoned me to tell me they do not have a full time place for her despite the fact I was told they would. If only I had a "plan b" :wacko: Brilliant. Just brilliant.
> 
> That is ridiculous! Did you sign anything? Seems a little too late to go back on that, now!
> 
> Plan B: SAHM, maybe? :happydance:Click to expand...

If only.... financially it won't work :( I didn't sign anything, I didn't think I'd need to :shrug:



Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Not pleased :growlmad:
> 
> The nursery I have Cara's name down at phoned me to tell me they do not have a full time place for her despite the fact I was told they would. If only I had a "plan b" :wacko: Brilliant. Just brilliant.
> 
> Oh crap Kit, did you have anything in writing about the place? What was their reason?Click to expand...

Their reason is that I shouldn't have been told there would be one in the first place. Now, 6 months later, I will be seriously lucky to get her in anywhere let alone in a place I actually like. Poofucks.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, that's crap about the nursery... Haven't sent pics yet. I was reheating some of last night's dinner for my lunch. :) I'll get right on it.

Luna, how does Rhyko do with tomato based meals?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Not pleased :growlmad:
> 
> The nursery I have Cara's name down at phoned me to tell me they do not have a full time place for her despite the fact I was told they would. If only I had a "plan b" :wacko: Brilliant. Just brilliant.
> 
> Oh crap Kit, did you have anything in writing about the place? What was their reason?Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason is that I shouldn't have been told there would be one in the first place. Now, 6 months later, I will be seriously lucky to get her in anywhere let alone in a place I actually like. Poofucks.Click to expand...

Oh kit I'm so sorry they've done this. I know how hard it is finding somewhere you'd feel happy to leave your baby, this is the last stress you need. When are you due back at work? Is there anywhere else you looked at before that you liked?


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One of the six !
> 
> wait, who's the 6th turtle girl?
> cassie
> trin
> sezi
> addie
> _____?
> 
> am i being slow?Click to expand...

its a sign !!!! you are having girl :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit, that's really crappy :nope: Sorry!

Luna, love the new pic. He looks gorge!

Hey Molly and Newbs :hi: Newbie, I understand about the hormones. I went to buy grapes and the shop wasn't open so I cried :blush:

April, I hope it's nothing and you feel better soon :hugs:

I really hope Emandi is off having her baby! Fingers crossed :flower:

B, well done on the GD control. You are such an inspiration! :thumbup:

I must take myself off to bedforshire
Night night all
Hope to catch up better tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit, that is awful. 
Can you extend your ML to try and sort something else out ?

would you consider a childminder ?


----------



## Crunchie

Essie - so this new job would be more hours ? or less ? excuse my baby brain tonight !


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie - so this new job would be more hours ? or less ? excuse my baby brain tonight !

Tis my badly written, stream of conciousness style post! The new job is 21 hours (old job is 16) but actually works out at around 26 because it has long breaks between clinics. So new job would be 2 full days and 2 mornings, old job is 2 8hr days.

I dont know if I'm just telling myself the cons in case i don't get the job.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Kit, that's crap about the nursery... Haven't sent pics yet. I was reheating some of last night's dinner for my lunch. :) I'll get right on it.
> 
> Luna, how does Rhyko do with tomato based meals?

He does just fine! We has spaghetti last night (over spaghetti squash, not pasta) and no problems :thumbup:

And I make a curry dish about once a week that has tomato paste in it andhe's just fine with that, too. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Trin! I knit the hat he's wearing! :dance:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Trin! I knit the hat he's wearing! :dance:

That Pic is soooooo CUTE !!! I could eat him


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie - so this new job would be more hours ? or less ? excuse my baby brain tonight !
> 
> Tis my badly written, stream of conciousness style post! The new job is 21 hours (old job is 16) but actually works out at around 26 because it has long breaks between clinics. So new job would be 2 full days and 2 mornings, old job is 2 8hr days.
> 
> I dont know if I'm just telling myself the cons in case i don't get the job.Click to expand...

I do that, I focus on the negative ....DH always tells me off ! I think we like to protect ourselves :hugs:

would it all work with Lyra's childcare ?
I always think even if I do not get the job that an interview is always good experience. I think you will do brilliantly :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, generally Leo does well with it toobut I've noticed that if I have too many tomato based meals he gets screamy. Ahh, I miss full menu options.


----------



## Mollykins

I didn't notice your new avatar Luna! So cute! since I'm always on my lurker I tend to only see the posts and signatures... Not avatars. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I'm a lover of signs from the universe, we spotted Venus in the sky as we were driving home. Since Venus is the goddess of fertility i take it as a thumbs up from mother nature.
> 
> I've been trying to prepare for my interview but I'm feeling a distinct lack of motivation. Compared to my current job it's two extra days a week, and I have realised that if t wasn't for the childcare issue I'm not sure I'd even have applied. Im quite confused about it :-k
> 
> B glad all was good at the doctors. I think your gd diet is so good. I think if I was pregnant again I'd really consider following it, albeit with the addition of the odd biscuit.

Well, with venus on your side, you'd better get your names picked out :thumbup: Good luck....on to the second batch!! :happydance:

Also, good luck for the interview...when is it? Just remember, if it's for you, it won't go by you :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One of the six !
> 
> wait, who's the 6th turtle girl?
> cassie
> trin
> sezi
> addie
> _____?
> 
> am i being slow?Click to expand...

I may be being slow but I think B meant Henry VIII and all his wives?? Could be completely wrong :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie, you are TTC again? How'd I miss this?


----------



## Crunchie

Luna, you said that you were also a prem baby....what week gestation were you born ? compared to Ryhko ?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Not pleased :growlmad:
> 
> The nursery I have Cara's name down at phoned me to tell me they do not have a full time place for her despite the fact I was told they would. If only I had a "plan b" :wacko: Brilliant. Just brilliant.
> 
> Oh crap Kit, did you have anything in writing about the place? What was their reason?Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason is that I shouldn't have been told there would be one in the first place. Now, 6 months later, I will be seriously lucky to get her in anywhere let alone in a place I actually like. Poofucks.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh kit I'm so sorry they've done this. I know how hard it is finding somewhere you'd feel happy to leave your baby, this is the last stress you need. When are you due back at work? Is there anywhere else you looked at before that you liked?Click to expand...

I did like one other one before I saw the one I thought we were sorted with, but once I saw the one we chose, all the other ones fell seriously short :(



Crunchie said:


> Kit, that is awful.
> Can you extend your ML to try and sort something else out ?
> 
> would you consider a childminder ?

I will be extending my ML until June, so maybe things will change between then and now. I would consider a childminder but good ones are like gold dust round here because nurseries are so expensive...oh what on earth to do?? :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Essie - so this new job would be more hours ? or less ? excuse my baby brain tonight !
> 
> Tis my badly written, stream of conciousness style post! The new job is 21 hours (old job is 16) but actually works out at around 26 because it has long breaks between clinics. So new job would be 2 full days and 2 mornings, old job is 2 8hr days.
> 
> I dont know if I'm just telling myself the cons in case i don't get the job.Click to expand...
> 
> I do that, I focus on the negative ....DH always tells me off ! I think we like to protect ourselves :hugs:
> 
> would it all work withA Lyra's childcare ?
> I always think even i f I do not get the job that an interview is always good experience. I think yxou will do brilliantly :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks crunch. My DH tells me off for focusing on negatives too!*

New job would be much simpler for childcare as it's the same days each week. Current job not so easy but manageable. I guess I'll see what happens at the interview, it may not even be a choice I need to make :shrug:*


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm a lover of signs from the universe, we spotted Venus in the sky as we were driving home. Since Venus is the goddess of fertility i take it as a thumbs up from mother nature.
> 
> I've been trying to prepare for my interview but I'm feeling a distinct lack of motivation. Compared to my current job it's two extra days a week, and I have realised that if t wasn't for the childcare issue I'm not sure I'd even have applied. Im quite confused about it :-k
> 
> B glad all was good at the doctors. I think your gd diet is so good. I think if I was pregnant again I'd really consider following it, albeit with the addition of the odd biscuit.
> 
> Well, with venus on your side, you'd better get your names picked out :thumbup: Good luck....on to the second batch!! :happydance:
> 
> Also, good luck for the interview...when is it? Just remember, if it's for you, it won't go by you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Interview is Tuesday afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, that's crap about the nursery... Haven't sent pics yet. I was reheating some of last night's dinner for my lunch. :) I'll get right on it.
> 
> Luna, how does Rhyko do with tomato based meals?
> 
> He does just fine! We has spaghetti last night (over spaghetti squash, not pasta) and no problems :thumbup:
> 
> And I make a curry dish about once a week that has tomato paste in it andhe's just fine with that, too. :thumbup:Click to expand...

As I am completely immersed in weaning right now, I was most impressed for a second there imagining Rhyko tucking into a plate of spaghetti, and then my puréed/ finger fooded brain kicked in and realised that it was you and DH eating spaghetti, not Rhyko :dohh:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Essie, you are TTC again? How'd I miss this?

Not ttc as such, just leaving it to mother nature. We saw DH niece at the weekend and it's made him broody. I haven't got AF back yet though so think it'll be a while yet.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, that's crap about the nursery... Haven't sent pics yet. I was reheating some of last night's dinner for my lunch. :) I'll get right on it.
> 
> Luna, how does Rhyko do with tomato based meals?
> 
> He does just fine! We has spaghetti last night (over spaghetti squash, not pasta) and no problems :thumbup:
> 
> And I make a curry dish about once a week that has tomato paste in it andhe's just fine with that, too. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> As I am completely immersed in weaning right now, I was most impressed for a second there imagining Rhyko tucking into a plate of spaghetti, and then my puréed/ finger fooded brain kicked in and realised that it was you and DH eating spaghetti, not Rhyko :dohh:Click to expand...

I thought the same thing!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, did the pics make it?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, that's crap about the nursery... Haven't sent pics yet. I was reheating some of last night's dinner for my lunch. :) I'll get right on it.
> 
> Luna, how does Rhyko do with tomato based meals?
> 
> He does just fine! We has spaghetti last night (over spaghetti squash, not pasta) and no problems :thumbup:
> 
> And I make a curry dish about once a week that has tomato paste in it andhe's just fine with that, too. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> As I am completely immersed in weaning right now, I was most impressed for a second there imagining Rhyko tucking into a plate of spaghetti, and then my puréed/ finger fooded brain kicked in and realised that it was you and DH eating spaghetti, not Rhyko :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the same thing!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Weaning ladies - 

I started with 1 small meal at lunchtime last Saturday - I would say its only been today and yesterday Lauren has clicked with what we are trying to do .....she literally is just tasting at the mo.... is that normal ??

Pear and Apple was not a good day for her....Sweet Potato and butternut squash have been a big hit !!!


----------



## kit_cat

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Weaning ladies -
> 
> I started with 1 small meal at lunchtime last Saturday - I would say its only been today and yesterday Lauren has clicked with what we are trying to do .....she literally is just tasting at the mo.... is that normal ??
> 
> Pear and Apple was not a good day for her....Sweet Potato and butternut squash have been a big hit !!!

Yes, sounds fine :thumbup: Cara only had a spoon or two of whatever I gave her the first few times, then she couldn't get enough! You'll also find (if Lauren's anything like Cara) that if you try her again in a few weeks with something she didn't like, she'll like it. There is now nothing that I have tried Cara with that she won't eat although she HATED suede with a passion the first 3 times i tried her with it :shrug:

If L likes sweet potato and butternut, I bet she will love carrot and parsnip too :munch:


----------



## Mollykins

You girls make me eager to try Leo on foods :haha: I'll be waiting though until he's 6 months.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Weaning ladies -
> 
> I started with 1 small meal at lunchtime last Saturday - I would say its only been today and yesterday Lauren has clicked with what we are trying to do .....she literally is just tasting at the mo.... is that normal ??
> 
> Pear and Apple was not a good day for her....Sweet Potato and butternut squash have been a big hit !!!
> 
> Yes, sounds fine :thumbup: Cara only had a spoon or two of whatever I gave her the first few times, then she couldn't get enough! You'll also find (if Lauren's anything like Cara) that if you try her again in a few weeks with something she didn't like, she'll like it. There is now nothing that I have tried Cara with that she won't eat although she HATED suede with a passion the first 3 times i tried her with it :shrug:
> 
> If L likes sweet potato and butternut, I bet she will love carrot and parsnip too :munch:Click to expand...

ohhhhhhh I made enough little meals for about 2 weeks so when I make my next batch I am going to try parsnip ... I think I might try pea as well.... I do not want her to think she only likes orange food :shrug:

Pear was so funny, she just shuddered and looked at me like ....hand over the rest of my bottle mum :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for posting Kit :hugs: The pic with him and his Daddy freaks me out... He looks so big there!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 330642
> View attachment 330643
> View attachment 330644

ohhhhhhhhhhhh he is YUMMY :baby::cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, generally Leo does well with it toobut I've noticed that if I have too many tomato based meals he gets screamy. Ahh, I miss full menu options.

Yeah, we stick to one or two per week.

Serious business... i can't wait to scarff a whole box of SHELLS N CHEESE when Rhyko is done being sensitive to dairy or he weans... !! Hopefully he'll outgrow the dairy thing... because I'd like him to BF for quite a while, yet.



Mollykins said:


> I didn't notice your new avatar Luna! So cute! since I'm always on my lurker I tend to only see the posts and signatures... Not avatars. :)

Thank you!



Crunchie said:


> Luna, you said that you were also a prem baby....what week gestation were you born ? compared to Ryhko ?

I was 7 weeks early, just like Rhyko! :thumbup: My mom had PE, too. Freaky, eh?



Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Kit, that's crap about the nursery... Haven't sent pics yet. I was reheating some of last night's dinner for my lunch. :) I'll get right on it.
> 
> Luna, how does Rhyko do with tomato based meals?
> 
> He does just fine! We has spaghetti last night (over spaghetti squash, not pasta) and no problems :thumbup:
> 
> And I make a curry dish about once a week that has tomato paste in it andhe's just fine with that, too. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> As I am completely immersed in weaning right now, I was most impressed for a second there imagining Rhyko tucking into a plate of spaghetti, and then my puréed/ finger fooded brain kicked in and realised that it was you and DH eating spaghetti, not Rhyko :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the same thing!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> You girls make me eager to try Leo on foods :haha: I'll be waiting though until he's 6 months.

I only just made it to almost 22 weeks with Cara...she had stopped putting on weight and I just knew that if I didn't start weaning, she'd start losing weight. She's so much more content now too..you'll know the right time as you did with the girls :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Interesting Luna , I was reading about prem girls going on to have prem babies themselves......how interesting ! 

When I hear your voice on FB videos..... I always think WOW that's what you sound like....I have it in my head how you all sound ....... hahahahahah


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Weaning ladies -
> 
> I started with 1 small meal at lunchtime last Saturday - I would say its only been today and yesterday Lauren has clicked with what we are trying to do .....she literally is just tasting at the mo.... is that normal ??
> 
> Pear and Apple was not a good day for her....Sweet Potato and butternut squash have been a big hit !!!

Lyra won't have puree at all, just spits it out, so we are just giving her finger foods. A little bit of whatever we are eating, but she's only taking small amounts of food at the moment. I have a bunch of puree in the freezer which I'm mixing into our meals so as not to waste it.


----------



## LunaLady

Ohhhh Leo!!! Gorgeous!!

And your DH looks quite dishy.... :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

Leo is scrummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Luna, as soon as I can, I am making my lasagna, cheesy baked tortellini, and every other drenched in dairy food I can think of and eating one new chocolatey dessert a day for a week! Mmmm.*swoon*


----------



## kit_cat

April...are you ok?


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Interesting Luna , I was reading about prem girls going on to have prem babies themselves......how interesting !
> 
> When I hear your voice on FB videos..... I always think WOW that's what you sound like....I have it in my head how you all sound ....... hahahahahah

I always have it in my head that you all sound like me :haha: I forget the different nationalities/geographical accents :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

i have an out of hours appointment at 11pm tonight, have just asked my mum if she could come sit the children, her reply oh thats a nightmare not sure i can come on my own?!?! i dont want to call my dad back out hell be so tired :(


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Interesting Luna , I was reading about prem girls going on to have prem babies themselves......how interesting !
> 
> When I hear your voice on FB videos..... I always think WOW that's what you sound like....I have it in my head how you all sound ....... hahahahahah

Yeah, I should have prepared myself a bit more for the possibility... but I am just so much healthier than my mom, I thought for sure everything would be fine!

OMG I sound like a total airhead in my Rhyko videos! lol!


----------



## mummyApril

hi Kit not really pain got worse earlier so had to ring out of hours :/


----------



## Essie

Handsome Mr Leo :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou all for the :hugs: and words of support, iv been a wreck my dad gave me cuddles and let me cry


----------



## newbie_ttc

well the work friend texted that the test came back :bfn:, and as expected she was disappointed b/c she kinda got used to the idea that she was. so let the TTC'ing commence.... whenever the AF shows of course.



kit_cat said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 330642
> View attachment 330643
> View attachment 330644

There he is! heeeeey handsome!!! :awww:



kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One of the six !
> 
> wait, who's the 6th turtle girl?
> cassie
> trin
> sezi
> addie
> _____?
> 
> am i being slow?Click to expand...
> 
> I may be being slow but I think B meant Henry VIII and all his wives?? Could be completely wrong :shrug:Click to expand...

shows how i know absolutely NOTHING about history! :dohh: I never could do better than a 'C' :blush:



Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trin! I knit the hat he's wearing! :dance:
> 
> That Pic is soooooo CUTE !!! I could eat himClick to expand...

agreed! :munch:



Crunchie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One of the six !
> 
> wait, who's the 6th turtle girl?
> cassie
> trin
> sezi
> addie
> _____?
> 
> am i being slow?Click to expand...
> 
> its a sign !!!! you are having girl :haha:Click to expand...

u know i wondered for a second was she hinting at that :trouble:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Weaning ladies -
> 
> I started with 1 small meal at lunchtime last Saturday - I would say its only been today and yesterday Lauren has clicked with what we are trying to do .....she literally is just tasting at the mo.... is that normal ??
> 
> Pear and Apple was not a good day for her....Sweet Potato and butternut squash have been a big hit !!!
> 
> Lyra won't have puree at all, just spits it out, so we are just giving her finger foods. A little bit of whatever we are eating, but she's only taking small amounts of food at the moment. I have a bunch of puree in the freezer which I'm mixing into our meals so as not to waste it.Click to expand...

Cara spat everything out to begin with too, but I believe it was because she hadn't learned to put it to the back of her mouth in order to swallow it. No such problems now :munch: I give her finger foods each day but she can't eat them yet..sucks them to death, and then gags if a piece comes off :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, we must shop at the same places... Rhyko has that fleece suit, that bib and that stripey fox outfit!! :haha: Here he is all teensy in the newborn one:


----------



## LunaLady

Such a turtle party!! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i have an out of hours appointment at 11pm tonight, have just asked my mum if she could come sit the children, her reply oh thats a nightmare not sure i can come on my own?!?! i dont want to call my dad back out hell be so tired :(

Can't Jay help...sorry if that's not a good question..I've been away you know :blush:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Weaning ladies -
> 
> I started with 1 small meal at lunchtime last Saturday - I would say its only been today and yesterday Lauren has clicked with what we are trying to do .....she literally is just tasting at the mo.... is that normal ??
> 
> Pear and Apple was not a good day for her....Sweet Potato and butternut squash have been a big hit !!!
> 
> Lyra won't have puree at all, just spits it out, so we are just giving her finger foods. A little bit of whatever we are eating, but she's only taking small amounts of food at the moment. I have a bunch of puree in the freezer which I'm mixing into our meals so as not to waste it.Click to expand...
> 
> Cara spat everything out to begin with too, but I believe it was because she hadn't learned to put it to the back of her mouth in order to swallow it. No such problems now :munch: I give her finger foods each day but she can't eat them yet..sucks them to death, and then gags if a piece comes off :shrug:Click to expand...

Initially i thought Lyra wasn't ready, til the little minx stole my toast and started gumming away on it. Now she's had all sorts; pasta, avocado, toast, chicken, cheese, shreddies... Pretty much anything we have as long as no salt/sugar in it. I do worry she doesn't have enough food because the baby's having puree seem to have lots more, But she still bf about 6/7 times a day and is still gaining weight :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: So cute!


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Molly, we must shop at the same places... Rhyko has that fleece suit, that bib and that stripey fox outfit!! :haha: Here he is all teensy in the newborn one:

OMG Luna...I bet this seems like it was in another life...he's so tiny and fragile, and now look at him!!! Your avatar is so lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

April I hope the out of hours can give you some positive news :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

About babies spitting out food. It's natural. When they first taste it they make their assessment and whther they like it or not, they spit it out so they can look at it and make the connection. "Oh, okay, green mashy thing... I don't like that. Must remember."


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, we must shop at the same places... Rhyko has that fleece suit, that bib and that stripey fox outfit!! :haha: Here he is all teensy in the newborn one:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Luna...I bet this seems like it was in another life...he's so tiny and fragile, and now look at him!!! Your avatar is so lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes... it seems unreal!! I can't even remember what it felt like to be pregnant :cry:


----------



## Essie

I must Leave this turtle party and head for my bed :sleep: night night ladies :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

ohhhhhhhh April, hope you can get some pain relief tonight xxxx


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry you're not well April :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Night Night Essie - sleep well 

feel's like it was an age ago I was preggo....it all went tooooo quick !


----------



## mummyApril

so my mother isnt able to come i cant get hold of my sister and im in pain!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Weaning ladies -
> 
> I started with 1 small meal at lunchtime last Saturday - I would say its only been today and yesterday Lauren has clicked with what we are trying to do .....she literally is just tasting at the mo.... is that normal ??
> 
> Pear and Apple was not a good day for her....Sweet Potato and butternut squash have been a big hit !!!
> 
> Lyra won't have puree at all, just spits it out, so we are just giving her finger foods. A little bit of whatever we are eating, but she's only taking small amounts of food at the moment. I have a bunch of puree in the freezer which I'm mixing into our meals so as not to waste it.Click to expand...
> 
> Cara spat everything out to begin with too, but I believe it was because she hadn't learned to put it to the back of her mouth in order to swallow it. No such problems now :munch: I give her finger foods each day but she can't eat them yet..sucks them to death, and then gags if a piece comes off :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Initially i thought Lyra wasn't ready, til the little minx stole my toast and started gumming away on it. Now she's had all sorts; pasta, avocado, toast, chicken, cheese, shreddies... Pretty much anything we have as long as no salt/sugar in it. I do worry she doesn't have enough food because the baby's having puree seem to have lots more, But she still bf about 6/7 times a day and is still gaining weight :shrug:Click to expand...

Ah see that's the difference between our girls...Lyra has continued to thrive on breast milk and still feeds well, not so much Cara :nope: In fact, as of next week, I will no longer be breast feeding her, it's been uphill to keep going til now, and as she's been totally fine with me gradually changing her feeds to formula, I'm fine doing it. A natural end, so I can't be glum. I'm happy to have made it to 6 months :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Poor April!! :hugs: I hope you find someone to help you!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April, I wish I could help. :(


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have an out of hours appointment at 11pm tonight, have just asked my mum if she could come sit the children, her reply oh thats a nightmare not sure i can come on my own?!?! i dont want to call my dad back out hell be so tired :(
> 
> Can't Jay help...sorry if that's not a good question..I've been away you know :blush:Click to expand...

hed be the one driving me there, i dont drive :( and its 10 miles away


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, we must shop at the same places... Rhyko has that fleece suit, that bib and that stripey fox outfit!! :haha: Here he is all teensy in the newborn one:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Luna...I bet this seems like it was in another life...he's so tiny and fragile, and now look at him!!! Your avatar is so lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Yes... it seems unreal!! I can't even remember what it felt like to be pregnant :cry:Click to expand...

i can't remember if you two eventually wanted more or not. i do recall u being ok with being an only child tho :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Weaning ladies -
> 
> I started with 1 small meal at lunchtime last Saturday - I would say its only been today and yesterday Lauren has clicked with what we are trying to do .....she literally is just tasting at the mo.... is that normal ??
> 
> Pear and Apple was not a good day for her....Sweet Potato and butternut squash have been a big hit !!!
> 
> Lyra won't have puree at all, just spits it out, so we are just giving her finger foods. A little bit of whatever we are eating, but she's only taking small amounts of food at the moment. I have a bunch of puree in the freezer which I'm mixing into our meals so as not to waste it.Click to expand...
> 
> Cara spat everything out to begin with too, but I believe it was because she hadn't learned to put it to the back of her mouth in order to swallow it. No such problems now :munch: I give her finger foods each day but she can't eat them yet..sucks them to death, and then gags if a piece comes off :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Initially i thought Lyra wasn't ready, til the little minx stole my toast and started gumming away on it. Now she's had all sorts; pasta, avocado, toast, chicken, cheese, shreddies... Pretty much anything we have as long as no salt/sugar in it. I do worry she doesn't have enough food because the baby's having puree seem to have lots more, But she still bf about 6/7 times a day and is still gaining weight :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah see that's the difference between our girls...Lyra has continued to thrive on breast milk and still feeds well, not so much Cara :nope: In fact, as of next week, I will no longer be breast feeding her, it's been uphill to keep going til now, and as she's been totally fine with me gradually changing her feeds to formula, I'm fine doing it. A natural end, so I can't be glum. I'm happy to have made it to 6 months :thumbup:Click to expand...

i can only dream feed James otherwise he thinks my nipple is a teether! which he also finds hilarious!


----------



## Mollykins

You've done great Kit! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have an out of hours appointment at 11pm tonight, have just asked my mum if she could come sit the children, her reply oh thats a nightmare not sure i can come on my own?!?! i dont want to call my dad back out hell be so tired :(
> 
> Can't Jay help...sorry if that's not a good question..I've been away you know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hed be the one driving me there, i dont drive :( and its 10 miles awayClick to expand...

Oh April....your sisters...could they help?


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, we must shop at the same places... Rhyko has that fleece suit, that bib and that stripey fox outfit!! :haha: Here he is all teensy in the newborn one:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Luna...I bet this seems like it was in another life...he's so tiny and fragile, and now look at him!!! Your avatar is so lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Yes... it seems unreal!! I can't even remember what it felt like to be pregnant :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i can't remember you two eventually wanted more or not. i do recall u being ok with being an only child tho :shrug:Click to expand...

Funny you should ask..... we REALLY don't want any more because we are afraid we'll have another preemie.... but....

i started feeling last week like i really want another baby because i want a girl, too!

Don't tell my DH!!! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have an out of hours appointment at 11pm tonight, have just asked my mum if she could come sit the children, her reply oh thats a nightmare not sure i can come on my own?!?! i dont want to call my dad back out hell be so tired :(
> 
> Can't Jay help...sorry if that's not a good question..I've been away you know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hed be the one driving me there, i dont drive :( and its 10 miles awayClick to expand...
> 
> Oh April....your sisters...could they help?Click to expand...

my younger sister isnt answering and my elder lives in London :nope:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> You've done great Kit! :thumbup:

I agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Lol Luna. Next thing you you'll be a Trin...3 boys in and preggy with your girl.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, we must shop at the same places... Rhyko has that fleece suit, that bib and that stripey fox outfit!! :haha: Here he is all teensy in the newborn one:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Luna...I bet this seems like it was in another life...he's so tiny and fragile, and now look at him!!! Your avatar is so lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Yes... it seems unreal!! I can't even remember what it felt like to be pregnant :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i can't remember you two eventually wanted more or not. i do recall u being ok with being an only child tho :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should ask..... we REALLY don't want any more because we are afraid we'll have another preemie.... but....
> 
> i started feeling last week like i really want another baby because i want a girl, too!
> 
> Don't tell my DH!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I can completely understand your fear of a repeat of your experience with Rhyko but they do say people forget in time and go on to have more, like it's worth the risk maybe?

Is there any scientific reason to say that it would be likely to happen again?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You've done great Kit! :thumbup:
> 
> I agree!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you ladies, I know I've done my best and I can live with that :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Lol Luna. Next thing you you'll be a Trin...3 boys in and preggy with your girl.

:dohh: Likely we won't have any more... but I just keep daydreaming about little 'Aedrielle' (the girl name we picked).

Trin is much more saintly and heroic and patient and ambitious than I am! I could never accomplish all that she does! :flower:


----------



## addie25

Luna I understand your fear. I would talk to your doctor and see if it's something scientific like Kit said that would cause another issue. I also agree that in time you will forget and just see the joy you have from your baby boy and want another baby.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have an out of hours appointment at 11pm tonight, have just asked my mum if she could come sit the children, her reply oh thats a nightmare not sure i can come on my own?!?! i dont want to call my dad back out hell be so tired :(
> 
> Can't Jay help...sorry if that's not a good question..I've been away you know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hed be the one driving me there, i dont drive :( and its 10 miles awayClick to expand...
> 
> Oh April....your sisters...could they help?Click to expand...
> 
> my younger sister isnt answering and my elder lives in London :nope:Click to expand...

It's 10.30...any help sorted yet?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Molly, we must shop at the same places... Rhyko has that fleece suit, that bib and that stripey fox outfit!! :haha: Here he is all teensy in the newborn one:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Luna...I bet this seems like it was in another life...he's so tiny and fragile, and now look at him!!! Your avatar is so lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Yes... it seems unreal!! I can't even remember what it felt like to be pregnant :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i can't remember you two eventually wanted more or not. i do recall u being ok with being an only child tho :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should ask..... we REALLY don't want any more because we are afraid we'll have another preemie.... but....
> 
> i started feeling last week like i really want another baby because i want a girl, too!
> 
> Don't tell my DH!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can completely understand your fear of a repeat of your experience with Rhyko but they do say people forget in time and go on to have more, like it's worth the risk maybe?
> 
> Is there any scientific reason to say that it would be likely to happen again?Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I have anecdotal evidence that it tends to occur with subsequent pregnancies, but I haven't researched it. 

I think my experience would be very different if I had another preemie. I could write a novel length essay on everything I would do differently! :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol Luna. Next thing you you'll be a Trin...3 boys in and preggy with your girl.
> 
> :dohh: Likely we won't have any more... but I just keep daydreaming about little 'Aedrielle' (the girl name we picked).
> 
> Trin is much more saintly and heroic and patient and ambitious than I am! I could never accomplish all that she does! :flower:Click to expand...

I totally get this, I think we got so lucky with only a short nicu stay. 
I have been told as I had a prom that they would just keep a closer eye on me next time but the fear is just nagging at me at the mo :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I can completely understand your fear of a repeat of your experience with Rhyko but they do say people forget in time and go on to have more, like it's worth the risk maybe?
> 
> Is there any scientific reason to say that it would be likely to happen again?

I'm not sure. I have anecdotal evidence that it tends to occur with subsequent pregnancies, but I haven't researched it. 

I think my experience would be very different if I had another preemie. I could write a novel length essay on everything I would do differently! :dohh:[/QUOTE]

:haha:There's nothing quite like hindsight eh? You did amazingly well with everything Luna, you are still my hero :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

Could you grab a Taxi April, so Jay can look after the children ?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> :haha:There's nothing quite like hindsight eh? You did amazingly well with everything Luna, you are still my hero :flower:

Awww, shucks :blush: Thanks, Kit! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

I think I'm turning into Nigella Lawson :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

:happydance: OH! That was my 3,000th post! :happydance:

:happydance: NUV YOU ALL! :happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I think I'm turning into Nigella Lawson :shock:

Had to google her. Is she just a cook? I don't know this woman. :-k


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> I think I'm turning into Nigella Lawson :shock:

DH loverrrrsss her ! :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> :happydance: OH! That was my 3,000th post! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: NUV YOU ALL! :happydance:

bugger....just missed mine :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think I'm turning into Nigella Lawson :shock:

Have you got your boobs out and are you sucking food off your fingers suggestively?


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: kit! I'll send you a photo. Leo expanded my hips.


----------



## addie25

So doctor said all my test came back normal no UTI or infection :thumbup: Said it was a horrible muscle spasm so thats good (not good that it hurt that bad that they thought it was a kidney stone but good it was nothing serious) then he gave me an award. He said I get an award for most visits to their office during pregnancy :haha: I have 16 weeks left!! Hope it goes fast!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> So doctor said all my test came back normal no UTI or infection :thumbup: Said it was a horrible muscle spasm so thats good (not good that it hurt that bad that they thought it was a kidney stone but good it was nothing serious) then he gave me an award. He said I get an award for most visits to their office during pregnancy :haha:

Lol! Was this the sarcastic doc? Glad nothing major is wrong :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm turning into Nigella Lawson :shock:
> 
> Have you got your boobs out and are you sucking food off your fingers suggestively?Click to expand...

this is why he loves her, and the fact she deep fry's mars bars !!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it is bedtime for me now, night night everyone :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Thats great news Addie ! glad you can relax now x


----------



## Crunchie

Nighty night Kit ! 

I am off also, sleep tight all turtles across the world xxx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i have an out of hours appointment at 11pm tonight, have just asked my mum if she could come sit the children, her reply oh thats a nightmare not sure i can come on my own?!?! i dont want to call my dad back out hell be so tired :(
> 
> Can't Jay help...sorry if that's not a good question..I've been away you know :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hed be the one driving me there, i dont drive :( and its 10 miles awayClick to expand...
> 
> Oh April....your sisters...could they help?Click to expand...
> 
> my younger sister isnt answering and my elder lives in London :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It's 10.30...any help sorted yet?Click to expand...

appointment changed to 11:30 dad on his way on his motorbike :( mum and sister refused to leave work which i feel is hurtful considering this could be serious! my poor dad :(


----------



## Mollykins

Lol Crunchie! When I told OH I was starting to look like her he said, "mmmm, what's wrong with that?"


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Could you grab a Taxi April, so Jay can look after the children ?

wish i could but couldnt afford £50 :(


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, pic sent!


----------



## addie25

:sleep: Well Kit


----------



## Mollykins

Oh :dohh: night kit, night crunch!

April, big hugs.


----------



## LunaLady

I feel like I'm missing out not knowing who this lady is! Boobs and finger sucking and fried mars bars??? :shock: :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, Ladies!


----------



## Crunchie

Luna - you tube her with the mars bar ....lol

nothing wrong with Nigella.... I would like to go to dinner at hers ....ha ha 

ohh April, thats awful x


----------



## Mollykins

I like her... just not the same way my OH does. :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Funny you should ask..... we REALLY don't want any more because we are afraid we'll have another preemie.... but....
> 
> i started feeling last week like i really want another baby because i want a girl, too!
> 
> Don't tell my DH!!! :haha:

oh Luna! :dance: i can't tell u how much that warms my heart to hear (or read rather) that. for you to have had such a rough go of it and still be open to having another is a real testament to the beauty of motherhood. don't worry about DH, it always takes the menfolk a little longer to come around... as if they suffer half as much as we do :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Apparently the doctor thinks it my gall bladder I have to go to doctors tomorrow to get a scan done :/


----------



## Mollykins

Oh April, I'm sorry dear. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I'm sorry April :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks girls, so pissed at my mother though she didn't even come over so my dad could go home, I offered him to stay, but he can't really with my nan and all so at half one in the morning he had to ride his motorbike home!! I wish hed get another car soon! I felt like not even txting my mum telling her what was up, but then I'm not selfish like her, I couldn't make her worry all night!


----------



## Essie

April :hugs: can't believe your mum, you'd think if your daughter was I'll you would just drop everything, i know I would for Lyra and I'm sure you would for the girls or James. Will Jay take you for the scan tomorrow? Do they think it's gallstones?


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> You've done great Kit! :thumbup:
> 
> I agree!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Absolutely agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

April how are you feeling this morning? How's the pain?


----------



## Sarachka

It's friiiiiiday!!!!!! Two whole days of sleeeeeeeping. My parents have gone down to my sister's this weekend which means I'll get loads of stuff from my sis  more spreadsheeting!


----------



## mummyApril

Pain is fine while I'm lying down, I expect it to come back as I get up in a minute but fingers crossed its not as bad as last night as apparently pain gets worse at night :shrug: thanks hun , how are you today its Friday :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all:flower:

I just started catching up from last night but there's so much and Molly, Luna, Crunchie and Kit were all on and I haven't seen you guys around in donkeys millions of years and agggggessss, not fair!!:sulk: But I had dinner to cook and English homework with the boys to do and was all terribly late to schedule because of my hospital visit so couldn't cram BnB in too!

I see that you're still poorly April? I hope they find out exactly what it is at the scan and you get some treatment my love :hugs:

Hope you're all well other turts, I'll have a proper catch up later on on the fast computer!

xxxxxxxxxxx Yay for Friday for Sarachka and Jaynie, since Newbs and Trin work Saturdays too so no yay for them just yet :haha:

Mini munkie waketh....


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone :hi:

Yay for Friday!! It's very cold and frosty here today, I think there's snow on the way too :cold: It's been snowing quite heavily at home in Scotland!

Is everyone well today? We are good although yesterday seemed to be a bit of a rubbish day for several reasons...

1) Someone tried to come into my house yesterday afternoon when it was just Cara and I in. OH has gone into overdrive...talk of CCTV systems, pepper spray, a taser :shock:....the list goes on but I think he's just being all protective, and rightly so. He's coming home to patrol at around 1pm today :dohh:

2) My nursery plans for Cara are all up in the air BUT I think I might have come up with a plan b, it's a big MIGHT though.

3) OH's dad has been admitted to hospital last night. BP in his boots, not eating, concerning blood results, again the list goes on. I'm not sure what else we could expect from a man in his 60's who has done nothing but abuse his body for the last 30 years :shrug: Sad but true. We are going up at the end of February, I do hope nothing dramatic happens between then and now.

So there we go....today SHALL be better :thumbup:

Happy Fridays one and all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

I see emandi!!! Nothing yet lovely???


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Pain is fine while I'm lying down, I expect it to come back as I get up in a minute but fingers crossed its not as bad as last night as apparently pain gets worse at night :shrug: thanks hun , how are you today its Friday :)

Hope you're ok m'love and get some definite answers and solutions to the pain :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Indeed you are quite Nigella-esque Molly!! Gorgeous lady! Looking ab fab!


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> One of the six !
> 
> wait, who's the 6th turtle girl?
> cassie
> trin
> sezi
> addie
> _____?
> 
> am i being slow?Click to expand...

:haha: It was in reference to the Sarachka post before, Henry's wife- Henry VIII had 6 wives. Just me being random!

EDIT: I see Kit cleared up the confusion!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge pics last night of Masters Leo and Rhyko, and gorge yummo mummo pic Mollz :hugs:

I was talking to a lady I don't know at my running club thing last weekend and she has 3 kids, all 3 were premature so I guess there can be a tendency :shrug: I didn't quiz her on the details though, like 'how long is your cervix?' since I didn't know her :haha:


----------



## addie25

Morning ladies!! 415am here and wide awake. 

April I hope you are feeling better today and find solutions quickly :hugs:

Kit I'm sure you are nice and safe. It's so nice of DH to come home mid day to check on you ladies. :thumbup:

Today we are going to look at cup cakes for my shower. Yummy yummy!!! I of course want samples!!! Hopefully I fall asleep soon. At least I'm not up alone, my heart burn is keeping me company :haha:

I never realized how honest people in my family are. My god mother was over n she goes "u look so different pregnant especially ur face" I say " yes it got fat" she goes " just a bit swollen dear" lol!!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must go food shopping now. Last night of all typical things I got myself a 130 after dinner :dohh: The protein/fibre/carbs balance was all wrong because the cupboards were bare- so I just had carbs and veggies with no protein and that's not good for me :nope: So a proper meaty lunch, I'm thinking turkey in creamy mushroom sauce with brocolli and lentils- that's a fave that always gets my bloods back on track. That and the trout/quinoa/spinach combo :thumbup: 

Essie- you mentioned my diet- I'm going to follow it all my life now- but as you say with the biscuits here and there and extra carbs when I set off for 70kms on the bike with H and H in tow in the trailer behind! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Mmmmmm sounds like a yummy lunch B!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Henry entertained the people opposite me on the train yesterday, my belly was morphing all over the place and being pummelled out of shape by him :haha: It was very funny!


----------



## addie25

DH birthday is next week. I am so happy he what's to celebrate this year and go out with friends for dinner!! That should be fun!! It will be nice to get out with people since I spend so much time resting.


----------



## addie25

Aww what a little entertainer!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks addie, just got to get off my bum and go and get the ingredients now!

I think Holly's having a growth spurt- for breakfast she has eaten:

1 bowl of muesli

4 slices of wholemeal toast with butter

2 'Kiri Gouters' (little bread sticks you dip in creamy cheese)

1 cup of tea

1 glass of freshly squeezed orange juice


----------



## addie25

So bored!! DH is asleep and the girls are asleep ( I got one kick be4 when I had some water :cloud9: but now they are asleep) Maybe I'll go have some chocolate milk!! I'm a bit lazy to go downstairs tho. I should be tired I had a long day yesterday but nope wide awake.


----------



## addie25

Mmmm ur making me so hungry B!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> DH birthday is next week. I am so happy he what's to celebrate this year and go out with friends for dinner!! That should be fun!! It will be nice to get out with people since I spend so much time resting.

I'm feeling the opposite, there's a dinner party this weekend in Paris we're meant to be going to but since before Christmas every weekend we've had an invitation to somewhere, or people at ours, and I really want a weekend off just chillaxin with no social commitments! The week after next we have a lunch on Sunday, it never ends! But I'm pleased for you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, food shopping! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

A night in is great as well. I've just had 2 many nights in. It's hard for me to plan in advance bc I never know how I am going to feel. My friends will come over and see me which is good as I was told not to go walking around 2 much. It will be nice to get dressed up and go for dinner. Have an adult night!!


----------



## mummyApril

thanks guys, still in pain, they dont really know, so have to wait for a scan which could be upto a week! but if this pain gets worse im off to a n e sorry but iv got children to look after and i cant afford to get worse! pain seems lower and on other side aswell its all confusing, but i know i cant walk, the pain walking home i felt so faint when i got in! my bp was 106/69 not sure if thats normal? i really want to eat but it hurts when i eat!


----------



## mummyApril

oh Trin the really good thing about my little village, the little chemist stocks alll sorts of bach remedies and rescue remedies all cheaper than online too :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

April can't you go to Urgences? (Accident and Emergency in English?) That's where I went the day before yesterday and had a kidney scan and wee tests straight away. Rather than wait a week?

Your BP sounds ok to me- mine has been low recently (90/50 at some readings and the docs said not to worry so long as I have no symptoms, and yesterday at my diabetes consultation it was 100/60 and she said that was fine :thumbup:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Plan of action:

Garlic mushrooms on toast for starters

Creamy turkey and lentils and brocolli for main

Fruity yoghurt for dessert. How so I hear you ask? I put a drop of 0% sugar fruit cordial in a natural yoghurt, well yum! :munch:

I have some pretty yellow flowers for the vase in my studio :cloud9: I wanted daffodils since they're my faves but they're still expensive being January but the fleurs I got are nice too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> oh Trin the really good thing about my little village, the little chemist stocks alll sorts of bach remedies and rescue remedies all cheaper than online too :)

My chemist has hundreds of them too! I only noticed them because you guys talk about them!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Yay for Friday!! It's very cold and frosty here today, I think there's snow on the way too :cold: It's been snowing quite heavily at home in Scotland!
> 
> Is everyone well today? We are good although yesterday seemed to be a bit of a rubbish day for several reasons...
> 
> 1) Someone tried to come into my house yesterday afternoon when it was just Cara and I in. OH has gone into overdrive...talk of CCTV systems, pepper spray, a taser :shock:....the list goes on but I think he's just being all protective, and rightly so. He's coming home to patrol at around 1pm today :dohh:
> 
> 2) My nursery plans for Cara are all up in the air BUT I think I might have come up with a plan b, it's a big MIGHT though.
> 
> 3) OH's dad has been admitted to hospital last night. BP in his boots, not eating, concerning blood results, again the list goes on. I'm not sure what else we could expect from a man in his 60's who has done nothing but abuse his body for the last 30 years :shrug: Sad but true. We are going up at the end of February, I do hope nothing dramatic happens between then and now.
> 
> So there we go....today SHALL be better :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Fridays one and all :flower:

I hope your FIL is ok Kit, and sorry about the nursery. What's your plan b?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I also bought tomatoes and mozarella and fresh basil for my afternoon snack.:munch: Mmmmm my garlic mushrooms are smelling good!


----------



## HollyMonkey

So sad, I can't go to the pool tonight because DH has a parent's evening at the school :cry: Just when the docs have said it's a good idea for my back too. Not that my back hurts anymore but I do nuv my swimming. I'll have to have a good bike session this evening instead to get m' old circulation going


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Messages/panneau-spammer2.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

My lunch was soooo good! Off to do stuff now, housework and knitting and nursery stuff. 

I have olives and truffle salt to add to my tomatoes, mozzarella and basil later on :happydance:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Today is going slow!! WHY!! Not acceptable!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Morning ladies!! 415am here and wide awake.
> 
> April I hope you are feeling better today and find solutions quickly :hugs:
> 
> Kit I'm sure you are nice and safe. It's so nice of DH to come home mid day to check on you ladies. :thumbup:
> 
> Today we are going to look at cup cakes for my shower. Yummy yummy!!! I of course want samples!!! Hopefully I fall asleep soon. At least I'm not up alone, my heart burn is keeping me company :haha:
> 
> I never realized how honest people in my family are. My god mother was over n she goes "u look so different pregnant especially ur face" I say " yes it got fat" she goes " just a bit swollen dear" lol!!!! Ahhhhhh

Haha! My family can be a bit the same....although in recent years it's toned down a bit thankfully. Honesty is a good thing but often it ends up with hurt feelings :( 

Hope the heart burn has eased up :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> DH birthday is next week. I am so happy he what's to celebrate this year and go out with friends for dinner!! That should be fun!! It will be nice to get out with people since I spend so much time resting.

Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks addie, just got to get off my bum and go and get the ingredients now!
> 
> I think Holly's having a growth spurt- for breakfast she has eaten:
> 
> 1 bowl of muesli
> 
> 4 slices of wholemeal toast with butter
> 
> 2 'Kiri Gouters' (little bread sticks you dip in creamy cheese)
> 
> 1 cup of tea
> 
> 1 glass of freshly squeezed orange juice

Whoah! Hungry little munchkin :munch: A child's good healthy appetite is worth its weight in gold though :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Yay for Friday!! It's very cold and frosty here today, I think there's snow on the way too :cold: It's been snowing quite heavily at home in Scotland!
> 
> Is everyone well today? We are good although yesterday seemed to be a bit of a rubbish day for several reasons...
> 
> 1) Someone tried to come into my house yesterday afternoon when it was just Cara and I in. OH has gone into overdrive...talk of CCTV systems, pepper spray, a taser :shock:....the list goes on but I think he's just being all protective, and rightly so. He's coming home to patrol at around 1pm today :dohh:
> 
> 2) My nursery plans for Cara are all up in the air BUT I think I might have come up with a plan b, it's a big MIGHT though.
> 
> 3) OH's dad has been admitted to hospital last night. BP in his boots, not eating, concerning blood results, again the list goes on. I'm not sure what else we could expect from a man in his 60's who has done nothing but abuse his body for the last 30 years :shrug: Sad but true. We are going up at the end of February, I do hope nothing dramatic happens between then and now.
> 
> So there we go....today SHALL be better :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Fridays one and all :flower:
> 
> I hope your FIL is ok Kit, and sorry about the nursery. What's your plan b?Click to expand...

Thanks B :hugs:

Well, plan b, is at best, a long shot. My friend (the one who I met at antenatal and then we had our hospital beds opposite each other when we gave birth) is going to be a SAHM. I bet you see where I'm going with this already. The thing is, I know how much harder it is for them to get by on just one salary, and I know she has loads of stuff she'd like to do that would mean a bit of extra cash would be VERY handy. Also, the nursery will have _some_ space for Cara, just not full time, so I'm thinking my friend may be able to take up the slack? I would buy her a double buggy and she could have the option of spending time at her house or my house or out and about. B, you have actually been in the position my friend is in (having given up work and looking after Holly)..if someone had asked you to do this would you have considered it?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> So sad, I can't go to the pool tonight because DH has a parent's evening at the school :cry: Just when the docs have said it's a good idea for my back too. Not that my back hurts anymore but I do nuv my swimming. I'll have to have a good bike session this evening instead to get m' old circulation going

Aw boo....maybe swimming at the weekend instead? Did I tell you I bought an exercise bike? You inspired me :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:



> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Yay for Friday!! It's very cold and frosty here today, I think there's snow on the way too :cold: It's been snowing quite heavily at home in Scotland!
> 
> Is everyone well today? We are good although yesterday seemed to be a bit of a rubbish day for several reasons...
> 
> 1) Someone tried to come into my house yesterday afternoon when it was just Cara and I in. OH has gone into overdrive...talk of CCTV systems, pepper spray, a taser :shock:....the list goes on but I think he's just being all protective, and rightly so. He's coming home to patrol at around 1pm today :dohh:
> 
> 2) My nursery plans for Cara are all up in the air BUT I think I might have come up with a plan b, it's a big MIGHT though.
> 
> 3) OH's dad has been admitted to hospital last night. BP in his boots, not eating, concerning blood results, again the list goes on. I'm not sure what else we could expect from a man in his 60's who has done nothing but abuse his body for the last 30 years :shrug: Sad but true. We are going up at the end of February, I do hope nothing dramatic happens between then and now.
> 
> So there we go....today SHALL be better :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Fridays one and all :flower:
> 
> I hope your FIL is ok Kit, and sorry about the nursery. What's your plan b?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks B :hugs:
> 
> Well, plan b, is at best, a long shot. My friend (the one who I met at antenatal and then we had our hospital beds opposite each other when we gave birth) is going to be a SAHM. I bet you see where I'm going with this already. The thing is, I know how much harder it is for them to get by on just one salary, and I know she has loads of stuff she'd like to do that would mean a bit of extra cash would be VERY handy. Also, the nursery will have _some_ space for Cara, just not full time, so I'm thinking my friend may be able to take up the slack? I would buy her a double buggy and she could have the option of spending time at her house or my house or out and about. B, you have actually been in the position my friend is in (having given up work and looking after Holly)..if someone had asked you to do this would you have considered it?Click to expand...

Yes I would have done, both to help a friend out and for the cash! Especially if it wasn't full time :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So sad, I can't go to the pool tonight because DH has a parent's evening at the school :cry: Just when the docs have said it's a good idea for my back too. Not that my back hurts anymore but I do nuv my swimming. I'll have to have a good bike session this evening instead to get m' old circulation going
> 
> Aw boo....maybe swimming at the weekend instead? Did I tell you I bought an exercise bike? You inspired me :thumbup:Click to expand...

No I didn't know you got one!! :wohoo: Have you used it yet? What kind of sessions do you do on it? Do you like it? What one did you get? :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My nutricious and delicious lunch got me a 94 :wohoo: and I still feel full up! I just love it when I get it right! In an hour I can have my mozzarella and tomatoes and basil and olives and truffle salt :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly fell asleep on the living room floor :awww: On the bare wood :awww:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello everyone

Another busy busy day for me. And I still have a cold...very sinusey :nope:

So much for being done with births. My MW called to book me for a mom who is due on the 27th Feb....Tori is due 8th March :shock: seriously hope I make it and don't die in the process. Need the money though

Been a fantastic week for manifesting: started with grapes (work DH spontaneously brought some to work) then nappies, then more nappies, then an Avent steriliser and then a free maternity and newborn photoshoot! :thumbup: Pretty damned good! So I've listed some things I want to get rid of (treadmill (not that I want to but we need the money from it) camp cot and old washing machine) and we'll see how quickly they sell


----------



## Essie

B your lunch sounds yummy! We had roasted vegetables but it didn't fill me up, I've had to have some toast to keep me going til tea time. 

Kit your plan B sounds good. If I could afford to be a SAHM I'd happily look after a friends baby too.


----------



## TrinityMom

Such a gorgeous boy :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Yay for Friday!! It's very cold and frosty here today, I think there's snow on the way too :cold: It's been snowing quite heavily at home in Scotland!
> 
> Is everyone well today? We are good although yesterday seemed to be a bit of a rubbish day for several reasons...
> 
> 1) Someone tried to come into my house yesterday afternoon when it was just Cara and I in. OH has gone into overdrive...talk of CCTV systems, pepper spray, a taser :shock:....the list goes on but I think he's just being all protective, and rightly so. He's coming home to patrol at around 1pm today :dohh:
> 
> 2) My nursery plans for Cara are all up in the air BUT I think I might have come up with a plan b, it's a big MIGHT though.
> 
> 3) OH's dad has been admitted to hospital last night. BP in his boots, not eating, concerning blood results, again the list goes on. I'm not sure what else we could expect from a man in his 60's who has done nothing but abuse his body for the last 30 years :shrug: Sad but true. We are going up at the end of February, I do hope nothing dramatic happens between then and now.
> 
> So there we go....today SHALL be better :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Fridays one and all :flower:
> 
> I hope your FIL is ok Kit, and sorry about the nursery. What's your plan b?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks B :hugs:
> 
> Well, plan b, is at best, a long shot. My friend (the one who I met at antenatal and then we had our hospital beds opposite each other when we gave birth) is going to be a SAHM. I bet you see where I'm going with this already. The thing is, I know how much harder it is for them to get by on just one salary, and I know she has loads of stuff she'd like to do that would mean a bit of extra cash would be VERY handy. Also, the nursery will have _some_ space for Cara, just not full time, so I'm thinking my friend may be able to take up the slack? I would buy her a double buggy and she could have the option of spending time at her house or my house or out and about. B, you have actually been in the position my friend is in (having given up work and looking after Holly)..if someone had asked you to do this would you have considered it?Click to expand...

just butting in, a little different but i did this for my sister, although i didnt want money for it, just for her to supply what she needed, i really enjoyed it :) i reckon it would of been more fun with 2 babies :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Such a gorgeous boy :cloud9:

such handsome boys!


----------



## mummyApril

ifeel so ill right now, iv woken up from a nap which i was fine, but when i stood up i feel soooo sick like im going to be sick, the doctors gave me some buscopan which i really didnt want to take, anyway iv rung them up telling them i dont feel myself which i really dont and theyve said take a pill and ring back in an hour! They dont know whats wrong with me have given me pills for an unknown problem and want me to wait an hour with a baby on my own nice one! sorry for rant i just had enough its been 4-5 days!


----------



## mummyApril

i really need to stop moaning


----------



## addie25

April I am so sorry you feel so sick. I hope this is all sorted out really soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Addie x


----------



## addie25

Rain rain go away!!!! :rain::rain:

Trin love the pictures. Makes me so excited for Summer!!!


----------



## Essie

April I'm sorry the docs haven't given you a solid diagnosis. I really hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Lol Luna. Next thing you you'll be a Trin...3 boys in and preggy with your girl.
> 
> :dohh: Likely we won't have any more... but I just keep daydreaming about little 'Aedrielle' (the girl name we picked).
> 
> Trin is much more saintly and heroic and patient and ambitious than I am! I could never accomplish all that she does! :flower:Click to expand...

:rofl: :angelnot::haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> April I'm sorry the docs haven't given you a solid diagnosis. I really hope you feel better soon :hugs:

thankyou hun, i really do just want to know whats wrong :( i cant hold James without being in pain


----------



## addie25

April is anyone helping you??


----------



## addie25

Going to get ready to go order cup cakes!! Be back later ladies. Hope you are having a great day!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So sad, I can't go to the pool tonight because DH has a parent's evening at the school :cry: Just when the docs have said it's a good idea for my back too. Not that my back hurts anymore but I do nuv my swimming. I'll have to have a good bike session this evening instead to get m' old circulation going
> 
> Aw boo....maybe swimming at the weekend instead? Did I tell you I bought an exercise bike? You inspired me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't know you got one!! :wohoo: Have you used it yet? What kind of sessions do you do on it? Do you like it? What one did you get? :happydance:Click to expand...

Yep..I've been on and off that thing like mad, I love the convenience of it, being able to hop on even if it's just for 20 minutes.

I got this one.....

It's not a fancy, well known brand or anything, but I think it will serve me well..and it's completely silent :thumbup:
My favourite sessions are the fat burning ones, I tend to set it to that specific programme then go for it until I reach a certain distance or sometimes I do calories. I love it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin what lovely pictures!!!

April I hope you're ok. Call out a doc if it worsens won't you? :hugs:

I've just been reading a book with Holly and she said 'boat' and 'ball' :thumbup: I've done _tons_ of housework this afternoon, all hoovered and scrubbed everywhere and have just lit a fire for my cosy evening in since I can't go swimming! And needless to say my snack was nommo!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly fell asleep on the living room floor :awww: On the bare wood :awww:

:awww:

She's so gorge in your avatar too....beautiful.


----------



## addie25

Be4 I go I thought I would post my 22 week belly :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

And since I can't ever figure out how to put pictures up the right way just turn ur computer :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Another busy busy day for me. And I still have a cold...very sinusey :nope:
> 
> So much for being done with births. My MW called to book me for a mom who is due on the 27th Feb....Tori is due 8th March :shock: seriously hope I make it and don't die in the process. Need the money though
> 
> Been a fantastic week for manifesting: started with grapes (work DH spontaneously brought some to work) then nappies, then more nappies, then an Avent steriliser and then a free maternity and newborn photoshoot! :thumbup: Pretty damned good! So I've listed some things I want to get rid of (treadmill (not that I want to but we need the money from it) camp cot and old washing machine) and we'll see how quickly they sell

Good luck with the selling :thumbup: Hope you make some decent cash. Ahh, is it the photographer you mentioned to me a little while ago that will do your photo shoot? How lovely, amazing to have to look back on :cloud9:

That is cutting it fine for that birth....you may not be able to be there through "circumstances"...Tori might be an impatient little girl :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

April, this all sounds really distressing, I wish there was something I could actually do :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> B your lunch sounds yummy! We had roasted vegetables but it didn't fill me up, I've had to have some toast to keep me going til tea time.
> 
> Kit your plan B sounds good. If I could afford to be a SAHM I'd happily look after a friends baby too.

Thanks Essie...if my friend goes for this idea (I haven't even mentioned anything to her yet :haha:) then I think it will help her afford to be a SAHM. She's going to feel it once the SMP runs out BIG TIME!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> So sad, I can't go to the pool tonight because DH has a parent's evening at the school :cry: Just when the docs have said it's a good idea for my back too. Not that my back hurts anymore but I do nuv my swimming. I'll have to have a good bike session this evening instead to get m' old circulation going
> 
> Aw boo....maybe swimming at the weekend instead? Did I tell you I bought an exercise bike? You inspired me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't know you got one!! :wohoo: Have you used it yet? What kind of sessions do you do on it? Do you like it? What one did you get? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep..I've been on and off that thing like mad, I love the convenience of it, being able to hop on even if it's just for 20 minutes.
> 
> I got this one.....
> View attachment 330955
> 
> It's not a fancy, well known brand or anything, but I think it will serve me well..and it's completely silent :thumbup:
> My favourite sessions are the fat burning ones, I tend to set it to that specific programme then go for it until I reach a certain distance or sometimes I do calories. I love it!Click to expand...

That's it! You can just hop on for a short blast, or you can gear yourself up for a longer more complicated session, it's really convenient with a baby around. It's very pretty your one! Pregnant I just do my 40 mins nice and steady (I work up through harder gears and back down again though, otherwise it's boring!) but when I'm not preggars I do different stuff, like you- usually speed, distance or revolutions per minute. That last one is the hardest I find- if you find the number of revolutions which for you is just past comfortable and try to maintain it the whole session it's quite tricky! I always feel good after a session. I'm going to do some this evening:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Another busy busy day for me. And I still have a cold...very sinusey :nope:
> 
> So much for being done with births. My MW called to book me for a mom who is due on the 27th Feb....Tori is due 8th March :shock: seriously hope I make it and don't die in the process. Need the money though
> 
> Been a fantastic week for manifesting: started with grapes (work DH spontaneously brought some to work) then nappies, then more nappies, then an Avent steriliser and then a free maternity and newborn photoshoot! :thumbup: Pretty damned good! So I've listed some things I want to get rid of (treadmill (not that I want to but we need the money from it) camp cot and old washing machine) and we'll see how quickly they sell
> 
> Good luck with the selling :thumbup: Hope you make some decent cash. Ahh, is it the photographer you mentioned to me a little while ago that will do your photo shoot? How lovely, amazing to have to look back on :cloud9:
> 
> That is cutting it fine for that birth....you may not be able to be there through "circumstances"...Tori might be an impatient little girl :hugs:Click to expand...

She's one of my moms and she and her husband have set up a studio at home. They've offered to do a maternity shoot with me in studio and then with all the boys at the beach or in their garden. And then a newborn shoot when Tori arrives. All I have to do is tell people who took my pics and give my moms who want them a 10% off voucher. So everyone wins :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> April is anyone helping you??

Jay has just come over iv got a doctors app at 5 20 x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Such a gorgeous boy :cloud9:

Such beautiful boys...just imagine a gorgeous dark haired, big eyed, long lashed, rosebud lipped female version....TORI!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

As usual, my ticker is far too accurate :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ifeel so ill right now, iv woken up from a nap which i was fine, but when i stood up i feel soooo sick like im going to be sick, the doctors gave me some buscopan which i really didnt want to take, anyway iv rung them up telling them i dont feel myself which i really dont and theyve said take a pill and ring back in an hour! They dont know whats wrong with me have given me pills for an unknown problem and want me to wait an hour with a baby on my own nice one! sorry for rant i just had enough its been 4-5 days!

Poor April..really wish there was something I could do :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin what lovely pictures!!!
> 
> April I hope you're ok. Call out a doc if it worsens won't you? :hugs:
> 
> I've just been reading a book with Holly and she said 'boat' and 'ball' :thumbup: I've done _tons_ of housework this afternoon, all hoovered and scrubbed everywhere and have just lit a fire for my cosy evening in since I can't go swimming! And needless to say my snack was nommo!

i rang them up and they told me to come in 5 20 x


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> And since I can't ever figure out how to put pictures up the right way just turn ur computer :haha:

what are you uploading off of a iphone? x


----------



## LunaLady

Poor April! So sorry you're having to deal with this with so little help! I hope they are able to fix you up tonight and help you figure out what's going on! :hugs:

Wish there was something I could do!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> April, this all sounds really distressing, I wish there was something I could actually do :nope:

thankyou lovey just you girls supporting me is helping


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin what lovely pictures!!!
> 
> April I hope you're ok. Call out a doc if it worsens won't you? :hugs:
> 
> I've just been reading a book with Holly and she said 'boat' and 'ball' :thumbup: I've done _tons_ of housework this afternoon, all hoovered and scrubbed everywhere and have just lit a fire for my cosy evening in since I can't go swimming! And needless to say my snack was nommo!

Clever ickle Holly....did she say boat and ball in English?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ifeel so ill right now, iv woken up from a nap which i was fine, but when i stood up i feel soooo sick like im going to be sick, the doctors gave me some buscopan which i really didnt want to take, anyway iv rung them up telling them i dont feel myself which i really dont and theyve said take a pill and ring back in an hour! They dont know whats wrong with me have given me pills for an unknown problem and want me to wait an hour with a baby on my own nice one! sorry for rant i just had enough its been 4-5 days!
> 
> Poor April..really wish there was something I could do :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou kit :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Serves you right for dancing to Britney Trin :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Serves you right for dancing to Britney Trin :haha:

:blush:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Poor April! So sorry you're having to deal with this with so little help! I hope they are able to fix you up tonight and help you figure out what's going on! :hugs:
> 
> Wish there was something I could do!

thankyou Luna we need our own turtle community!


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


>

beautiful and in 6 weeks were going to meet Tori!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

you guys have made me feel all :cry: thankyou for being there :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Trin what lovely pictures!!!
> 
> April I hope you're ok. Call out a doc if it worsens won't you? :hugs:
> 
> I've just been reading a book with Holly and she said 'boat' and 'ball' :thumbup: I've done _tons_ of housework this afternoon, all hoovered and scrubbed everywhere and have just lit a fire for my cosy evening in since I can't go swimming! And needless to say my snack was nommo!
> 
> Clever ickle Holly....did she say boat and ball in English?Click to expand...

She did :smug: Well she said 'bow' and 'boh' 

Poor sausage, having 2 to learn. Daddy will come home when we're in the bath and start going on about a bateau and a ballon :saywhat: Daddy? It's a bow and a boh :shrug: 

Henry was wriggling when we were reading and according to my ticker he's listening in too :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

And she'll be introduced to her turtle aunties :cloud9:

DH is making mac and cheese. I've had such a craving!! Been singing the stupid Barney mac and cheese song for 2 days now :dohh: Sorry Luna, Molly and B


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bump-a-licious Saint Trin :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Gorge pot pic Addie and Trin! Such a handsome boy!

Ack! Kit! I am so :blush: :blush: You posted that pic. :blush: 
My OH and I were at the store and he saw it on the rack and insisted I try it on... so that's the pic I took. :dohh:

In any case, I think that's a good plan b you have. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> And she'll be introduced to her turtle aunties :cloud9:
> 
> DH is making mac and cheese. I've had such a craving!! Been singing the stupid Barney mac and cheese song for 2 days now :dohh: Sorry Luna, Molly and B

Not fussed, not one of my faves. Now were you singing a song about a hot melty banana with hot chocolate sauce dribbled all over it...mmmm. I could easily gobble one of those!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin! Absolutely gorgeous! Your Tori bump is getting ready. :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww, Holly is getting to be such a big talking girl! :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG I've just seen you're 34 weeks Trin?!!! No way!! It's gone soooooooooooooooooooo fast!! I can see myself BBM-ing you outside the laundry room on my camping holiday after your raspberry scan! Crazy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And talking about your prune being a shrivelly baby!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And citrus fruits being intermediate level. Oh my where does the time go? !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Gorge pot pic Addie and Trin! Such a handsome boy!
> 
> Ack! Kit! I am so :blush: :blush: You posted that pic. :blush:
> My OH and I were at the store and he saw it on the rack and insisted I try it on... so that's the pic I took. :dohh:
> 
> In any case, I think that's a good plan b you have. :thumbup:

Fear not, the dress suited you most well.:thumbup: Did you buy it?


----------



## mummyApril

Molly you looked fab! wanna share the :holly:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG I've just seen you're 34 weeks Trin?!!! No way!! It's gone soooooooooooooooooooo fast!! I can see myself BBM-ing you outside the laundry room on my camping holiday after your raspberry scan! Crazy!

I know! Blows the mind hey?!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And citrus fruits being intermediate level. Oh my where does the time go? !

Ah...good times...:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was a perfect mediterranean snack I had earlier, my bloods didn't budge from fasting level.

Off to have a bath with Holly for the fun of it! With LOADS of bubbles :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

No B, I didn't I buy it. :shrug:

:haha: Thanks April.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly kills me with cuteness, I told her we could have a bath together and she's filled the bath with all the bath toys from the drawer where they're kept, even though there's no water in it yet :awww:


----------



## LunaLady

You looked fantastic, Molly! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Holly is such a sweet ickle one! I hope my boy ends up as sweet and precious as her! With my luck he'll be a terror! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

For those not on FB! My hair (finally)!


----------



## Sarachka

Looking great Lunes. That's the same hair colour as me at the moment.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Looking great Lunes. That's the same hair colour as me at the moment.

It's pretty much natural for me! The top two inches are 'roots' now, but I can't see the line unless I hold my hair up to the bathroom light.

I'm itching for some blonde in there again.... :blush:


----------



## emandi

Sweep done, reflexology done ... let waiting game begin ... :coffee: ...


----------



## Essie

Fab bumps Trin and Addie. 

I love your hair Luna, it really suits you.


----------



## Essie

Hope it all kicks off soon Emandi.


----------



## TrinityMom

Ooooh! Fingers crossed Emandi. Have you thought about trying the Castor oil again? Works well with a sweep

Love the hair Luna :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

We've just been for a walk to the local shop, about 3 miles round trip. It was good to get out in the fresh air and the rain held off until we got home :thumbup: now having a nice cup of tea (in my "i heart Lyra" mug)


Last weekend i was talking to DH foster sister about going back to work and now awkward childcare is going to be. She said "oh does your mum work?" my mum doesn't work, but she also doesn't want to regularly have Lyra. I can understand why, she's had her children and now wants to spend her time doing things she wants. I wouldn't want to impose on her but at the same time it would make things so much easier if she would have her one day a week. I said to a mum at baby group I'm just burying my head in the sand and ignoring the fact I've got about 6 weeks before I go back :wacko:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Ooooh! Fingers crossed Emandi. Have you thought about trying the Castor oil again? Works well with a sweep
> 
> Love the hair Luna :thumbup:


Oh Trin, you are tempting me :winkwink:. Might do castor oil tonight :-k.


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Fingers crossed Emandi. Have you thought about trying the Castor oil again? Works well with a sweep
> 
> Love the hair Luna :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Oh Trin, you are tempting me :winkwink:. Might do castor oil tonight :-k.Click to expand...

I'm not one for rushing things as you know, but with a deadline looming for you, I would consider it. Did you tell your MW last time when you took it?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Gorge pot pic Addie and Trin! Such a handsome boy!
> 
> Ack! Kit! I am so :blush: :blush: You posted that pic. :blush:
> My OH and I were at the store and he saw it on the rack and insisted I try it on... so that's the pic I took. :dohh:
> 
> In any case, I think that's a good plan b you have. :thumbup:

Oh Molly...sorry if you didn't mean for me to post that....I thought you did. Sorry m'love :blush: You look fab anyway..you should be proud of it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Sweep done, reflexology done ... let waiting game begin ... :coffee: ...

Oh I really hope it's not too long...so much for me thinking you might go early :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks Kit, no worries. I started blushing hard though when I saw it and hid my phone. My OH found out why and then laughed at me. :dohh:


----------



## Essie

I think my daughter thinks she is a fish, she is opening and closing her mouth like a little goldfish.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> We've just been for a walk to the local shop, about 3 miles round trip. It was good to get out in the fresh air and the rain held off until we got home :thumbup: now having a nice cup of tea (in my "i heart Lyra" mug)
> 
> 
> Last weekend i was talking to DH foster sister about going back to work and now awkward childcare is going to be. She said "oh does your mum work?" my mum doesn't work, but she also doesn't want to regularly have Lyra. I can understand why, she's had her children and now wants to spend her time doing things she wants. I wouldn't want to impose on her but at the same time it would make things so much easier if she would have her one day a week. I said to a mum at baby group I'm just burying my head in the sand and ignoring the fact I've got about 6 weeks before I go back :wacko:

Essie, my friend's mum was the same as yours. Didn't want to commit to helping on a regular basis but she took my friend's little girl a few times and ended up hooked. Maybe the same might happen? She ended up looking after her full time!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Thanks Kit, no worries. I started blushing hard though when I saw it and hid my phone. My OH found out why and then laughed at me. :dohh:

Phew..I am forgiven :flower:

You really do look great and you should have treated yourself to the dress, although I bet you've a million expenses at the mo' with the move coming up.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I think my daughter thinks she is a fish, she is opening and closing her mouth like a little goldfish.

Aren't they funny when they learn a new trick? Cara's latest is smacking her lips and clicking..very cute :awww:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think my daughter thinks she is a fish, she is opening and closing her mouth like a little goldfish.
> 
> Aren't they funny when they learn a new trick? Cara's latest is smacking her lips and clicking..very cute :awww:Click to expand...

I like this better than her gasping noise. She still does that when she's really excited. It was terrifying DH family last weekend :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think my daughter thinks she is a fish, she is opening and closing her mouth like a little goldfish.
> 
> Aren't they funny when they learn a new trick? Cara's latest is smacking her lips and clicking..very cute :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> I like this better than her gasping noise. She still does that when she's really excited. It was terrifying DH family last weekend :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah, gasping maybe isn't so cute. How is her cold now?


----------



## mummyApril

so iv been to the doctors, iv been given....cyclizine, omeprazole and co-codamol, i have to avoid any fatty food (which i already knew) and await the scan as they cant diagnose me! if i get in really bad pain then i can go to a n e :/


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Sweep done, reflexology done ... let waiting game begin ... :coffee: ...

oooooh sweep! come on Baby!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I think my daughter thinks she is a fish, she is opening and closing her mouth like a little goldfish.
> 
> Aren't they funny when they learn a new trick? Cara's latest is smacking her lips and clicking..very cute :awww:Click to expand...
> 
> I like this better than her gasping noise. She still does that when she's really excited. It was terrifying DH family last weekend :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, gasping maybe isn't so cute. How is her cold now?Click to expand...

Much better now thanks. It's just a cough now really. I'm crossing my fingers she gets a few weeks respite before the next one!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> so iv been to the doctors, iv been given....cyclizine, omeprazole and co-codamol, i have to avoid any fatty food (which i already knew) and await the scan as they cant diagnose me! if i get in really bad pain then i can go to a n e :/

I hope the meds help, do you feel okay about taking them? :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> For those not on FB! My hair (finally)!

so lovely :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Picture show of Henry things:happydance: Namely the wardrobe hanging unit I got yesterday with things in it, in order of age :happydance: I'm not good at folding so don't laugh! Then some things on hangers and a basket with 9-18 month stuff of Holly's which is more or less unisex, certainly for wearing at home. And 2 friends, a teddy I got at a jumble fair for Holly but have stolen because he's blue, and a big squishy horse DH came home with from work one day shortly after the scan. :awww: And a toilet bag for his comb and toothbrush, note turtle motif, which is why I got that one :haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

I hope you're Ok April. The meds should help. I love co-codamol.


----------



## Sarachka

Lovely stuff B!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Lunes that looks fab! It was long and blonde last time I saw it! I like the short and brunette :thumbup: But then I'm biased being one myself :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nice mummy things:

My diary arrived today :happydance: And my yellow flowers, they're not fully opened out yet. I love flowers
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poas

Hi all  can't catch up properly!! Looking at childminding courses  want to hire me kit? Ha
Hope everyone is very happy x x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Summer blanket last week and this week. But I've run out of wool so can't carry on until next week when I can get some :cry: Same for the other blankets and his little outfit I'm making :cry:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 0









012.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Doing this one tonight since I have enough wool for a few more stripes, the winter blanket! Last week and this week...
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I hope you get some relief from the pain at least. Shame they couldn't find what it was though, rather worrying.

Big :hug: xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so iv been to the doctors, iv been given....cyclizine, omeprazole and co-codamol, i have to avoid any fatty food (which i already knew) and await the scan as they cant diagnose me! if i get in really bad pain then i can go to a n e :/
> 
> I hope the meds help, do you feel okay about taking them? :hugs:Click to expand...

i never feel ok about taking meds lol, im going to see how the co-codamol goes (i havent taken any yet) really not sure about the others yet :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Gosh it feels wayyyy later than 7:30 pm. I really might go to bed soon. Nothing better to do


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I hope you're Ok April. The meds should help. I love co-codamol.

co-codamol was my bestfriend when i had my c section :) thankyou hun x


----------



## Sarachka

Well I'd be more cautious of a co-codamol than the others if I were you.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April I hope you get some relief from the pain at least. Shame they couldn't find what it was though, rather worrying.
> 
> Big :hug: xxxx

Thankyou lovey, they basically said it could be a number of things that they cant diagnose without a scan :/ but its ok il get it soon and if i get worse Jays here (too scared to be on my own) and hell take me to a n e :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Well I'd be more cautious of a co-codamol than the others if I were you.

eekk why?


----------



## Sarachka

Well the others are anti nausea meds, anti acids etc but co-codamol is a strong painkiller and can make you feel slightly spaced out. If you stick to or or max 2 at a time you'll be ok.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't know anything about any of them I'm afraid April :shrug:

Dh is still stuck at the parent's evening and it's almost 9 here. I'm going to have to do that one day :shock: I'll have a word with the school though and make sure they don't hold them on swimming club nights


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love your drugs knowledge Sarachka!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I've had my vegetable soup and fish and lentils and spinach, time for a baked banana with chocolate sauce methinks :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want a little baby in my arms while I mong of an evening :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Well the others are anti nausea meds, anti acids etc but co-codamol is a strong painkiller and can make you feel slightly spaced out. If you stick to or or max 2 at a time you'll be ok.

oh il only take one i never take more than that


----------



## addie25

It's official I can't do anything anymore. We went to order cup cakes for my shower. They are sooooooo good and they will set them up to look like 2 baby carriages. So drove there 30 min sat 30 min drove 30 min home n got pizza sat there 30 min n I was getting all kinds of low cramps and vaginal cramps. Sitting is hard for me :shrug: I'm nervous about my shower that 4 hours I won't be able to lay down and rest and I'm going to be huge in 6 weeks. I'll have to bring soft pillows but it's not even that it's just the pressure I get when I sit!! I'm at my moms. Cant even drive home I'm laying down and dh will come get me at 5.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Picture show of Henry things:happydance: Namely the wardrobe hanging unit I got yesterday with things in it, in order of age :happydance: I'm not good at folding so don't laugh! Then some things on hangers and a basket with 9-18 month stuff of Holly's which is more or less unisex, certainly for wearing at home. And 2 friends, a teddy I got at a jumble fair for Holly but have stolen because he's blue, and a big squishy horse DH came home with from work one day shortly after the scan. :awww: And a toilet bag for his comb and toothbrush, note turtle motif, which is why I got that one :haha:

Awwwww you've got loads already! :thumbup: Me and you really need to get together to discuss folding :winkwink: (that would be a fascinating convo :sleep:) One of my failings is that everything has to be rather neat and just so :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks B. I love my knowledge too lol


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Gosh it feels wayyyy later than 7:30 pm. I really might go to bed soon. Nothing better to do

:(
You no likey turtle chat?


----------



## Sarachka

Addie sorry it's getting harder for you.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I want a little baby in my arms while I mong of an evening :cloud9:

Very sooooooooooooon :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> It's official I can't do anything anymore. We went to order cup cakes for my shower. They are sooooooo good and they will set them up to look like 2 baby carriages. So drove there 30 min sat 30 min drove 30 min home n got pizza sat there 30 min n I was getting all kinds of low cramps and vaginal cramps. Sitting is hard for me :shrug: I'm nervous about my shower that 4 hours I won't be able to lay down and rest and I'm going to be huge in 6 weeks. I'll have to bring soft pillows but it's not even that it's just the pressure I get when I sit!! I'm at my moms. Cant even drive home I'm laying down and dh will come get me at 5.

Oh my addie, you sound very uncomfortable. I used to do quite a lot of standing towards the end of my pregnancy...looked very odd at meetings, people kept expecting me to say something :haha:

Remember it's YOUR shower, you can do whatever you like, and also it'll be such a lovely time that your mind will probably be taken off the little aches and pains that you notice when your mind's not occupied. Don't worry about it :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> It's official I can't do anything anymore. We went to order cup cakes for my shower. They are sooooooo good and they will set them up to look like 2 baby carriages. So drove there 30 min sat 30 min drove 30 min home n got pizza sat there 30 min n I was getting all kinds of low cramps and vaginal cramps. Sitting is hard for me :shrug: I'm nervous about my shower that 4 hours I won't be able to lay down and rest and I'm going to be huge in 6 weeks. I'll have to bring soft pillows but it's not even that it's just the pressure I get when I sit!! I'm at my moms. Cant even drive home I'm laying down and dh will come get me at 5.

ohh Addie im sorry youre soo uncomfortable! those little princesses of yours are getting right comfy hey? x


----------



## mummyApril

im soooooooo hungry!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im soooooooo hungry!

Go mental...have a carrot stick :winkwink: Sorry, I'm not mocking :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

what i love is, its taken Jay at least half an hour to change and dress James and then he goes and sicks on his pyjamas hahahahahahaha


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im soooooooo hungry!
> 
> Go mental...have a carrot stick :winkwink: Sorry, I'm not mocking :hugs:Click to expand...

ha funny you say that, i said to Jay when we went to Asda, 'im just going to buy a carrot for dinner' lol


----------



## mummyApril

i will need some non fatty recipes of yummo food off of you guys if you could i know Trin and B are specialists?


----------



## poas

April, get a butternut squash, cut it in half scoop out seeds and pop in the oven for around 40 mins at roughly 180, then make up a litre of chicken stock. When cooked scoop the butternut squash out and blend it with the stock...it is yummy, add some garlic and chilli too if you like them  very low fat but doesn't taste it


----------



## Essie

Ooh that sounds yummy Lissy.


----------



## poas

It really is and so easy to scoop a bit out for esme first which is a bonus  
How is Lyra today? Have you had any rest?


----------



## Sarachka

Hope there were no accidents in Asda!!

I need to go to bed but moving from the sofa seems like SO MUCH effort


----------



## mummyApril

for sarah lol

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/398373_307193882653052_225233490849092_897178_2107484958_n.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Lol April that's what I need. I've had a bowl of branflakes for breakfast AND dinner today so I'm hoping for that to have done some good


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> It really is and so easy to scoop a bit out for esme first which is a bonus
> How is Lyra today? Have you had any rest?

Shes much better now Lissy, slept 10 til 5 last night so got a bit more sleep. Fingers crossed for a settled night tonight. Hope Esme is doing well.


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> April, get a butternut squash, cut it in half scoop out seeds and pop in the oven for around 40 mins at roughly 180, then make up a litre of chicken stock. When cooked scoop the butternut squash out and blend it with the stock...it is yummy, add some garlic and chilli too if you like them  very low fat but doesn't taste it

oooh thankyou! il have to leave out the chilli until i know whats wrong with me :) im going to get that tomoro x


----------



## Crunchie

Hi lovely ladies 

Hugs to all that need it xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Hope there were no accidents in Asda!!
> 
> I need to go to bed but moving from the sofa seems like SO MUCH effort

no all was safe lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Lol April that's what I need. I've had a bowl of branflakes for breakfast AND dinner today so I'm hoping for that to have done some good

if it gets really bad a few sips of prune juice works so well!


----------



## mummyApril

hiya crunch hows yourself and Lauren?


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh, OH just put together Cara's feeding chair..it's so cute :cloud9: I got pink tartan cushions for it..of course! :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> hiya crunch hows yourself and Lauren?

We are good ! Weaning going well now and I feel more confident .... She has a cold and I hate hearing her so sniffly

I simply must stop buying her clothes.... But I can not help it !

Sorry things are rough at the no xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit my dh is a professional folder, you could have a lovely time folding with him! His wardrobe looks like a shop, everything is so neat! I have a folding technique of my own and it makes dh have to look away cringing :haha: 

White fish and green veggies and pulses are low fat April, my gd diet is mega low fat apart from the dairy, it's just I cheat and eat bacon and sausages to try to fatten myself up a bit!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ahhh, OH just put together Cara's feeding chair..it's so cute :cloud9: I got pink tartan cushions for it..of course! :haha:

oooh a piccie?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I'm already feeling the weight of Henry pushing on me and you've got twice that, no wonder it hurts! :hugs: The cakes sound lovely :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh, OH just put together Cara's feeding chair..it's so cute :cloud9: I got pink tartan cushions for it..of course! :haha:
> 
> oooh a piccie?Click to expand...

I will post a pic tomorrow when it's daylight :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> hiya crunch hows yourself and Lauren?
> 
> We are good ! Weaning going well now and I feel more confident .... She has a cold and I hate hearing her so sniffly
> 
> I simply must stop buying her clothes.... But I can not help it !
> 
> Sorry things are rough at the no xxxClick to expand...

i couldnt get on b n b for agesss, aw i hope Lauren feels better soon :)
weaning has definitely been fun in our house :D


----------



## kit_cat

April..I keep meaning to ask what happened with your sis and her TTC?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..I keep meaning to ask what happened with your sis and her TTC?

i bought her some ovulation strips so we shall see, she isnt pregnant yet, i think she wants to wait a couple of months now as she doesnt want baby to be born near her daughters birthday in November


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..I keep meaning to ask what happened with your sis and her TTC?
> 
> i bought her some ovulation strips so we shall see, she isnt pregnant yet, i think she wants to wait a couple of months now as she doesnt want baby to be born near her daughters birthday in NovemberClick to expand...

Ahh, so we watch this space :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..I keep meaning to ask what happened with your sis and her TTC?
> 
> i bought her some ovulation strips so we shall see, she isnt pregnant yet, i think she wants to wait a couple of months now as she doesnt want baby to be born near her daughters birthday in NovemberClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh, so we watch this space :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes but im getting impatient haha


----------



## Crunchie

night ladies !! I am soooooooooo tired xxx


----------



## kit_cat

I didn't tell you all...my friend is pregnant. 9 weeks on Monday. She's been having a long distance relationship for the last 9 months. She has been separated from her husband for a couple of years but is still married, and her new boyfriend will move down South to be with her. She went through two rounds of IVF with her husband - both unsuccessful, and then one month of no contraception with her new man and BAM! Up le duff!

I am very happy but very scared for her too.


----------



## mummyApril

bloody messed up my internet connection somehow and its annoying me i cant get it back to how it was lol


----------



## kit_cat

Night Crunchster :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I didn't tell you all...my friend is pregnant. 9 weeks on Monday. She's been having a long distance relationship for the last 9 months. She has been separated from her husband for a couple of years but is still married, and her new boyfriend will move down South to be with her. She went through two rounds of IVF with her husband - both unsuccessful, and then one month of no contraception with her new man and BAM! Up le duff!
> 
> I am very happy but very scared for her too.

aw it will be an emotional rollercoaster for her but i hope she is really happy miracles do happen for a reason :)


----------



## mummyApril

nunight crunch :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I didn't tell you all...my friend is pregnant. 9 weeks on Monday. She's been having a long distance relationship for the last 9 months. She has been separated from her husband for a couple of years but is still married, and her new boyfriend will move down South to be with her. She went through two rounds of IVF with her husband - both unsuccessful, and then one month of no contraception with her new man and BAM! Up le duff!
> 
> I am very happy but very scared for her too.
> 
> aw it will be an emotional rollercoaster for her but i hope she is really happy miracles do happen for a reason :)Click to expand...

I know and I am so happy for her but she has never spent more than a week at any one time with her boyfriend and they are about to have a baby :shock: Add to that the fact that they won't have any support as he will move to where she lives (she hasn't got any friends there as she moved to be with her husband)....they are going to need to be rock solid. 

I seem like I am really negative about this but I'm honestly not...it's just I know the challenges they are about to face being on their own, y'know?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I didn't tell you all...my friend is pregnant. 9 weeks on Monday. She's been having a long distance relationship for the last 9 months. She has been separated from her husband for a couple of years but is still married, and her new boyfriend will move down South to be with her. She went through two rounds of IVF with her husband - both unsuccessful, and then one month of no contraception with her new man and BAM! Up le duff!
> 
> I am very happy but very scared for her too.
> 
> aw it will be an emotional rollercoaster for her but i hope she is really happy miracles do happen for a reason :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I am so happy for her but she has never spent more than a week at any one time with her boyfriend and they are about to have a baby :shock: Add to that the fact that they won't have any support as he will move to where she lives (she hasn't got any friends there as she moved to be with her husband)....they are going to need to be rock solid.
> 
> I seem like I am really negative about this but I'm honestly not...it's just I know the challenges they are about to face being on their own, y'know?Click to expand...

well i really hope they think the only people they have to fall on are each other and that will make them stronger, it is scary to think though as they dont really know each other, like me and Angels dad, i hope he treats her right though :)


----------



## mummyApril

im currently looking a walkers for James what age do you think is suitable i cant remember with the girls lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im currently looking a walkers for James what age do you think is suitable i cant remember with the girls lol

I have a walker for Cara..well it was actually a gift. She doesn't do much in it at present...she randomly and more often than not just shunts herself forward or to the side by accident right now, so I don't think she's really ready for it. That said, it doesn't take long for them to get the hang of things. I'm not sure I'm very keen on it to be honest...not sure why :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Night night all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## addie25

THANK YOU VICKI AND LAUREN FOR MY LOVELY OUTFITS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!! Had a bit of a hard night and I came home to find this package on the front step and it made my night!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im currently looking a walkers for James what age do you think is suitable i cant remember with the girls lol
> 
> I have a walker for Cara..well it was actually a gift. She doesn't do much in it at present...she randomly and more often than not just shunts herself forward or to the side by accident right now, so I don't think she's really ready for it. That said, it doesn't take long for them to get the hang of things. I'm not sure I'm very keen on it to be honest...not sure why :-kClick to expand...

oh i loved them with the girls mainly because they were soooo funny in them! 
James took ages to reach the floor in his chavaroo and then a few weeks to realise it is fun to bounce! lol not sure im going to have space for much more hes so spoilt!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Night night all :kiss::hugs:

night night Kit :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

for James first birthday :D

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...|Nursery|14417537/Trail/searchtext>WALKER.htm


----------



## addie25

I love that train!!!!! Look so fun!!!


----------



## Mollykins

April, my gawd woman I should very much like to flick you on the nose for that spider pic. I'm an extremely phobic individual.


----------



## mummyApril

i know its so exciting!
im so fussy when it comes to walkers theres lovely girls ones (including a hello kitty one Trin ;) ) but i dont like any iv seen unless theyre like £100 and im not that stupid!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, my gawd woman I should very much like to flick you on the nose for that spider pic. I'm an extremely phobic individual.

ohhh im sawi forgive me? :flower:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


>




mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> And since I can't ever figure out how to put pictures up the right way just turn ur computer :haha:
> 
> Amazing pic Trin!!!! You look fab!!
> what are you uploading off of a iphone? xClick to expand...

I take the picture on my iphone and email it to myself, save it to my comp and then put it on BNB.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> And since I can't ever figure out how to put pictures up the right way just turn ur computer :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing pic Trin!!!! You look fab!!
> what are you uploading off of a iphone? xClick to expand...
> 
> I take the picture on my iphone and email it to myself, save it to my comp and then put it on BNB.Click to expand...

have you tried putting it into a different file on your computer and then rotating it by right clicking on the photo? x


----------



## mummyApril

i am off to bed now thankyou all for being there again, sleep well all x


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, April! Hope you feel better in the morning!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Of course I forgive you April. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: :wohoo: Woke up at 5.30 my head full of fab stories for 2 sets of trilogies for kids which I've duly noted all details of before they evaporate :wohoo: A good morning's work! 

Slept well I hope turts? I couldn't say goodnight last night because bnb wouldn't let me :nope: 


I'm off for coffee and brekkie now and to hone my stories, can't wait to illustrate them, every page a picture :wohoo:

'Tis a :wohoo: day. At baby swimmers I can examine the filters in the pool because I need to memorise some details for one of my stories :wohoo:

Love and peace and joy and beautifulness to you all this Saturday, turtles of my heart :flower:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

What a lovely brightful post B hope you have a fabbo day :)


----------



## mummyApril

Its funny how just last week I hated night time as that's when my anxiety could/would appear but now I love night time as I have no pain maybe one day night time will be peaceful for me once more :)


----------



## emandi

... :coffee: ...
Castor oil here I come! :ninja:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! 

Addie so glad they reached you ok, was my pleasure xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> ... :coffee: ...
> Castor oil here I come! :ninja:

I had a dream you had your baby and naturally! Going to happen real soon :)


----------



## poas

Good luck emandi  
Hi everyone


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

Cara and I have been playing with her new chair this morning...I nuv it and so does she. She gets all smug and excited when she's sitting in it :haha: Some pics as promised coming up....:thumbup:

Happy Saturday's to everyone.....yay for the weekend!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Cara's new chair :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all...just :haha:

Busy work day. Haven't eaten breakfast yet and it's almost lunch time. The nausea has settled tho so I think I'll have something soon

My painter didn't arrive today :growlmad: Which means DH will be painting which means not the happiest best mood - he doesn't love painting at all. 

And I may just have to kick my MIL in the teeth! She was going on and on this morning about our 'extravagant lifestyle'....ffs! We have ONE luxury a month which is our extra channel subscription, not even full satellite, which costs us R291 a month (divide by 12 for pounds). We don't go out, we have no luxury food stuffs, we do have credit card bills but it was for Tarquin's 2 hospital admissions, my hospital admission for a miscarriage and reconnecting the electricity when it's been cut off. WHERE IS THE FREAKING EXTRAVAGANCE?????!!!!!! And it's not like she gives us money or we borrow from her or anything so she has no right to comment at all!

Sorry, rant over :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooer, morning Trin. Looks like you've had better starts to your day.

Sorry your MIL feels it is her place to comment on what you spend your money on....even if you did have an extravagant lifestyle, you're right, it's your business. I would be a bit put out too to say the least.

Hope the day gets better my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good luck emandi!! Rooting for ya'! x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all...just :haha:
> 
> Busy work day. Haven't eaten breakfast yet and it's almost lunch time. The nausea has settled tho so I think I'll have something soon
> 
> My painter didn't arrive today :growlmad: Which means DH will be painting which means not the happiest best mood - he doesn't love painting at all.
> 
> And I may just have to kick my MIL in the teeth! She was going on and on this morning about our 'extravagant lifestyle'....ffs! We have ONE luxury a month which is our extra channel subscription, not even full satellite, which costs us R291 a month (divide by 12 for pounds). We don't go out, we have no luxury food stuffs, we do have credit card bills but it was for Tarquin's 2 hospital admissions, my hospital admission for a miscarriage and reconnecting the electricity when it's been cut off. WHERE IS THE FREAKING EXTRAVAGANCE?????!!!!!! And it's not like she gives us money or we borrow from her or anything so she has no right to comment at all!
> 
> Sorry, rant over :blush:

oh my she likes to have her input doesnt she?! get her to have your life for a day shell understand then, sorry shes being like this


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i love love Caras new chair fit for a princess :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit i love love Caras new chair fit for a princess :)

Thanks April :hugs:

How are you this morning?


----------



## mummyApril

i was going to come on and say iv had no pain, until i start doing things then it starts, which is really poo as i have tons of housework to do as havent been able to do it for 2 days sucks


----------



## mummyApril

hiiya Kit :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i was going to come on and say iv had no pain, until i start doing things then it starts, which is really poo as i have tons of housework to do as havent been able to do it for 2 days sucks

Housework can wait my lovely...we need to find out what's up with you. When is your scan?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i was going to come on and say iv had no pain, until i start doing things then it starts, which is really poo as i have tons of housework to do as havent been able to do it for 2 days sucks
> 
> Housework can wait my lovely...we need to find out what's up with you. When is your scan?Click to expand...

they said 4 days to a week! i could deal with things around the house but not the kitchen, Jays made it like a bomb, iv done some but i dont want to wait til he gets back :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i was going to come on and say iv had no pain, until i start doing things then it starts, which is really poo as i have tons of housework to do as havent been able to do it for 2 days sucks
> 
> Housework can wait my lovely...we need to find out what's up with you. When is your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> they said 4 days to a week! i could deal with things around the house but not the kitchen, Jays made it like a bomb, iv done some but i dont want to wait til he gets back :wacko:Click to expand...

Take it easy..it's not worth causing yourself to be in more pain for the sake of some mess...although I know how frustrating looking at it is.


----------



## mummyApril

the good thing about Angel having her phone she tells me that her dad even though he has changed his shifts to spend time with him, doesnt even spend time with him, im emailing all the conversations and then im off to court he can have a day visit to take her out thats it!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i was going to come on and say iv had no pain, until i start doing things then it starts, which is really poo as i have tons of housework to do as havent been able to do it for 2 days sucks
> 
> Housework can wait my lovely...we need to find out what's up with you. When is your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> they said 4 days to a week! i could deal with things around the house but not the kitchen, Jays made it like a bomb, iv done some but i dont want to wait til he gets back :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Take it easy..it's not worth causing yourself to be in more pain for the sake of some mess...although I know how frustrating looking at it is.Click to expand...

i know i only did some until i felt the pain and then stopped and im not doing anymore as the pain wont go now its started


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah do you know how to print screen? iv got a print screen button but i dont know where to find it, i used to know but my mind just isnt working


----------



## mummyApril

ok dilemma what do you think i should do should i refuse to let Angel go to her dads next time?


----------



## Essie

Kit I love Caras chair. She looks so happy in it. 

Trin sorry you're having a rubbish start to the weekend. Your MIL should keep her nose out!some people just love to interfere. 

B glad you're having such a :wohoo: day

April I know it's hard for you but try and relax and forget about the housework. Concentrate on resting.


----------



## Essie

April to print screen press you button (sometimes you need to hold down the Fn key while you do it) them go into paint and right click and press paste.

If the print screen button only has that written on it you won't need to hold down the Fn key.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> April to print screen press you button (sometimes you need to hold down the Fn key while you do it) them go into paint and right click and press paste.

lovely thankyou will try it now xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

OMG!!! Got weighed this morning!! i'm 13st 13 :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> OMG!!! Got weighed this morning!! i'm 13st 13 :happydance:


well done Ginge! thats brilliant! what have they said you have to go down to?


----------



## mummyApril

B thankyou so much for your thankyou card it was lovely, i can send you some baby grows if you need them? iv got so much!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ok dilemma what do you think i should do should i refuse to let Angel go to her dads next time?

No I don't really...because if you take things into your own hands without any legal procedure, often it goes against you. Harsh but true I'm afraid. I understand why you would want to but I think it might undermine your case going forward.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok dilemma what do you think i should do should i refuse to let Angel go to her dads next time?
> 
> No I don't really...because if you take things into your own hands without any legal procedure, often it goes against you. Harsh but true I'm afraid. I understand why you would want to but I think it might undermine your case going forward.Click to expand...

yeah thats what i thought, im gathering evidence everytime she goes but i really dont want her to suffer anymore, without evidence etc they wont do a thing :/


----------



## Sarachka

My eBay goodies arrived and they're gorrrrrrgeous


----------



## TrinityMom

I sold my old washing machine :happydance:

The painter guy called and apparently his train didn't arrive (I suspect he didn't make it due to pay-day-weekend-alcohol-induced-fatigue) but anyway, he will come tomorrow so hopefully we can still get the room done by tomorrow

Feeling so sick today. Full of mucous which is making me nauseous. Just actually want to go to sleep

And BnB is loading weirdly


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i was going to come on and say iv had no pain, until i start doing things then it starts, which is really poo as i have tons of housework to do as havent been able to do it for 2 days sucks
> 
> Housework can wait my lovely...we need to find out what's up with you. When is your scan?Click to expand...

I agree, housework can wait. You're more important than a dirty house. And knowing you, it's not actually dirty!


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> OMG!!! Got weighed this morning!! i'm 13st 13 :happydance:

Well done Ginge! Have you been doing something different? Always nice to see results for your efforts :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:

trin did u get my pressie in the post via slow turtle mail :haha:

sorry i havent been on here a while.i went away for a week with Freya.im so upset:cry:
My marriage is breaking down :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

My MIL has brought the boys back from the beach SO sunburnt :growlmad: Sh esaid she applied sunscreen often but clearly not. Toine has sensitive skin and has red welts on his face. I am so mad!
Then she says well she arrived and they had no sunscreen of hats on....well then don't bloody phone and make plans at 8:30 when both of us are trying to leave for work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, I really am a ranting cow today


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi:
> 
> trin did u get my pressie in the post via slow turtle mail :haha:
> 
> sorry i havent been on here a while.i went away for a week with Freya.im so upset:cry:
> My marriage is breaking down :cry:

I'm so so sorry! Di the time apart not help at all? I was really hoping he'd realise how much he misses you and Freya

It hasn't arrived but then it really does take a while to reach us so I'm not worried


----------



## TrinityMom

The tortoise just peed on my foot :wacko::sick:


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi:
> 
> trin did u get my pressie in the post via slow turtle mail :haha:
> 
> sorry i havent been on here a while.i went away for a week with Freya.im so upset:cry:
> My marriage is breaking down :cry:

Are you OK? I'm really sorry. Has something happened during your time away? I hope you can work through everything


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi:
> 
> trin did u get my pressie in the post via slow turtle mail :haha:
> 
> sorry i havent been on here a while.i went away for a week with Freya.im so upset:cry:
> My marriage is breaking down :cry:

Oh Clare I'm really sorry, like trin i was hoping your time away would help sort things out. Have things deteriorated while you were away? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> trin did u get my pressie in the post via slow turtle mail :haha:
> 
> sorry i havent been on here a while.i went away for a week with Freya.im so upset:cry:
> My marriage is breaking down :cry:
> 
> I'm so so sorry! Di the time apart not help at all? I was really hoping he'd realise how much he misses you and Freya
> 
> It hasn't arrived but then it really does take a while to reach us so I'm not worriedClick to expand...

i think it helped a little but he went up to durham to 21st bday party yesterday.(the girl he slept with just b4 we were together!!!) altho he denied it a few months later.

i called him at 5pm he was really off with me said he was sorting out all the decorations. i only wanted to talk to him 5mins about freya.
he said ill call u back in 2mins-he didnt.

anyway i txt him to ask him if enjoying himself.called him.rejected the call.txt him he never txt back.
managed to get through 1.40am. and asked him how his night was.he was really blunt with me on the phone.i said oh has the party finished he said no im still there ordering another pint.pint number 11!!!!:growlmad:
anyway he was funny with me and then he went.i heard giggly girls in thge back ground and he clearly wasnt at the party.

i txt him to say he his drunk that much he needs i stay up there! he cant drive the next day.which i was pissed off at that cos he hasnt seen our daughter since last week.
freya went to gdads last night and i cant go over there until he arrives and im missing her so much:cry:

any way this morning i called no answer txt no reply.he hung up a few times.
got to 1 clock and he was meant to leave at 9! 
i was so worried i had to phone vickis dad,owner of the cottages,which was so embarrasing as they didnt know who mick was,they said do u mean paddy! wtf! his names mick!as he was staying in cottage.prob think im bunny boiler.so i called and asked if he was ok. and said mick stayed in cottage they said u mean paddy yeah he stayed at ours|(with vicki) hes here hes just having some lunch!

OMFG! i went mental down the phone.he reckons he is heading back soon!.i told him i dont wanna e with him anymore.

anyway this sounds ott but its only a fraction of what he has done the last 6 months.he doesnt help with freya i never feel im worth anything and now he thinks its ok to reject my calls.and btw i hardly ever call!

oh btw this is the same vicki he had a conversation wjhen i was 38wks preg about how FAT id got!

and the scary thing is i dont think i love him much anymore :cry: i will try for the sake of freya and thats it.im done with pretending to everyone everythings ok when its not

he reckons he only had 5 pints.and his phones on charge.! i was worried sick!
he took friday and saturday off to see her rather then come down see me and freya,im struggling at the momment and he wont take day off for me :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Clare, that's really awful!!! I can totally understand why you feel the way you do. I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Claire I'd hit the roof too. I hope you are OK though


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i dont believe he cheated or anything but the total not giving a fuck about me and freya pisses me off!


----------



## mummyApril

im really sorry Clare, you need to slap him upside his face! (not literally) dont let him put you down etc act as if you couldnt give 2 hoots! Its so hard especially with a baby, but remember Freyas love to you is unconditional so you can always rely on that! I hope it does work out but if it doesnt dont think you have to stay because of Freya because she will sense something isnt right huge :hugs: xxx


----------



## mummyApril

Trin i want to :grr: your MIL id be sooo pissed! i hope the boys wont be in too much pain from their sunburn, how irresponsible! Thats one thing i get totally angry at! no need for it just pure laziness


----------



## mummyApril

i feel quite breathless at the moment :/


----------



## mummyApril

oooh ebay bits yay Sarah did you only order the Carters or more stuff?


----------



## mummyApril

i think you should all search a baby walker for James so you can help me choose lol


----------



## Sarachka

Just those 3 carters outfits. I need to figure out what non-clothing items we still need to get


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Just those 3 carters outfits. I need to figure out what non-clothing items we still need to get

theres just so much isnt there?


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I don't really know where to start. My mum is bringing me some stuff from my sister's tomorrow so that needs to go on the spreadsheet!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hellooooooo :wohoo:

Can't stop, making bibs with yellow borders :wohoo: 

Had Japanese with dh for lunch and bought a mini pen for my new diary and some sunflower seeds and other bits and bobs in town :wohoo:

Clare, big massive massive :hug: and I hope it's just a rough patch and things get better :hugs: It's very sad, my sister had marital problems just after the birth of her 2nd baby and it's no fun so I have lots of sympathy for you.

April I'm glad you had some relief from the pain, don't do too much housework :hugs:

Kit the high chair is super chic, and Cara looks delighted :awww: They grow up so much when they start interacting at humanoid height, you'll see!

Best news of the day- I've got out of going to that dinner party in Paris tonight with people I don't know very well through a pity story to dh about how rubbish it is when I can't eat most of what's cooked, and can't booze, and that I'm nesting and want to do my knitting. He was cool about it, he's seen me battle heroically through so many GD/pregnancy unfriendly dinners over Christmas and New Year he feels a bit mean about putting me through another one when it's just his friends! So he'll go since he's committed and I get to mong in front of the fire at home :cloud9:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Hellooooooo :wohoo:
> 
> Can't stop, making bibs with yellow borders :wohoo:
> 
> Had Japanese with dh for lunch and bought a mini pen for my new diary and some sunflower seeds and other bits and bobs in town :wohoo:
> 
> Clare, big massive massive :hug: and I hope it's just a rough patch and things get better :hugs: It's very sad, my sister had marital problems just after the birth of her 2nd baby and it's no fun so I have lots of sympathy for you.
> 
> April I'm glad you had some relief from the pain, don't do too much housework :hugs:
> 
> Kit the high chair is super chic, and Cara looks delighted :awww: They grow up so much when they start interacting at humanoid height, you'll see!
> 
> Best news of the day- I've got out of going to that dinner party in Paris tonight with people I don't know very well through a pity story to dh about how rubbish it is when I can't eat most of what's cooked, and can't booze, and that I'm nesting and want to do my knitting. He was cool about it, he's seen me battle heroically through so many GD/pregnancy unfriendly dinners over Christmas and New Year he feels a bit mean about putting me through another one when it's just his friends! So he'll go since he's committed and I get to mong in front of the fire at home :cloud9:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :wohoo:

id much prefer to mong in front of the fire! lush


----------



## mummyApril

im realllllly hungry but cant walk to asda which majorly sucks! my stomach is a rumble


----------



## addie25

The girls are 2 funny. DH was rubbing my belly to try to get the girls to move and after he rubbed it he would place his hand on one side and the baby on the other side would kick :haha::haha: Playing games with daddy!! I really want him to feel them kick. Next time he has to rub quickly and place a hand on each side :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I have 2 papaya's today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhhhhhhhh, I just had the most splendiferous bath ever! Champneys bubbles followed by a thick slathering of Estee Lauder Beautiful body lotion. I've washed all my cares away lol OH has now taken Cara out for some fresh air so I'm going to follow it up with some face type treatment now...I have suddenly developed some very large pores...'tis not a good look :nope:

More ME time, here I come........... :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

April I'm starving too with not much in the house. I dunno what to do. Cook something from the freezer or hold out a bit and order take away? Oh life is full of fraught decisions.


----------



## Essie

I'm searching for the motivation to do some interview prep. I nearly rang yesterday and said thanks but no thanks :wacko:

Enjoy your me time kit, sounds lovely. 

Yay B glad you get to nest rather than go out. 

Aww Addie bet your DH will be so excited when he does feel them kick.


----------



## addie25

Clare I am so sorry about what is going on. I hope things get sorted out soon. And I agree if things do not work then don't force yourself to stay bc it wont do any good for you or for your little girl :hugs::hugs:

Ging great job!!!!!

B so happy you get to stay in.

Sarah more clothes.. Good girl!!! LOL. I loveeee clothes. I am really trying hard to not shop till my shower so I see what it is I need after. Just found out there is an outlet 10 min from me for carters baby clothes tho!!!!!!!! SOOOOO want to go but will hold off for a few weeks.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April I'm starving too with not much in the house. I dunno what to do. Cook something from the freezer or hold out a bit and order take away? Oh life is full of fraught decisions.

mmmmmmm take away! have it for me, it is saturday after all


----------



## mummyApril

too cute Addie


----------



## Sarachka

I loooove it now OH can feel her move which he has been able to do consistently since new years. You can see my stomach jumping about too


----------



## mummyApril

enjoy Kit


----------



## addie25

Yesterday my brother put his hand on my belly and said "OMG I feel something" I said oh yes that was a kick, and my mom pushed his hand and goes "let me try." She couldn't feel anything. When my brother left I told her she couldn't feel anything bc the babies didn't kick my brother just thought he felt something and he looked so happy I didn't want to tell him he didn't actually feel something.


----------



## addie25

I guess DH will have to wait till they are really moving and my stomach is moving around so he can see where to place his hand since they are playing games with us :haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

I now have a face pack on.....if I don't look like Cindy Crawford after this, well...I'm going to :sulk:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I now have a face pack on.....if I don't look like Cindy Crawford after this, well...I'm going to :sulk:

if i had the energy id do one of those tonight


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Clare I am so sorry about what is going on. I hope things get sorted out soon. And I agree if things do not work then don't force yourself to stay bc it wont do any good for you or for your little girl :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ging great job!!!!!
> 
> B so happy you get to stay in.
> 
> Sarah more clothes.. Good girl!!! LOL. I loveeee clothes. I am really trying hard to not shop till my shower so I see what it is I need after. Just found out there is an outlet 10 min from me for carters baby clothes tho!!!!!!!! SOOOOO want to go but will hold off for a few weeks.

oh jeez don't mention "carters" and "outlet" together please, I'll be booking a flight to Newark before you can blink


----------



## Sarachka

If y'all want a basic facepack I love this one: put an asprin tablet in a saucer and sprinkle a few drops of water so it crumbles, then add some honey and smear it on your face for 5-10 minutes. It makes your skin so tingly and bright looking


----------



## Sarachka

Holy bran flakes. Opposite of constipation here today.

Enjoy you dinner y'all!


----------



## mummyApril

I need to dust!


----------



## Sarachka

OMG just walked in on OH *kissing* Alice!! Ive never been so happy. It was sooooo cute. Is this how you feel when you see your OH kissing your babies?! Soooo heart warming


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> I need to dust!

Maybe now is the time to implement some sort of chores list for the girls hehe


----------



## addie25

DH and I went to buy a dishwasher and I couldn't stand anymore so I went and say on a couch in the store on one baby was moving up a storm I was able to see my belly move with each kick she gave!!:cloud9: the other one was asleep. I think they are on different sleep cycles meaning all day movement :dohh::haha:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Clare I am so sorry about what is going on. I hope things get sorted out soon. And I agree if things do not work then don't force yourself to stay bc it wont do any good for you or for your little girl :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ging great job!!!!!
> 
> B so happy you get to stay in.
> 
> Sarah more clothes.. Good girl!!! LOL. I loveeee clothes. I am really trying hard to not shop till my shower so I see what it is I need after. Just found out there is an outlet 10 min from me for carters baby clothes tho!!!!!!!! SOOOOO want to go but will hold off for a few weeks.
> 
> oh jeez don't mention "carters" and "outlet" together please, I'll be booking a
> flight to Newark before you can blinkClick to expand...

Omg come out and shop with me!!! That would be so much fun!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I need to dust!
> 
> Maybe now is the time to implement some sort of chores list for the girls heheClick to expand...

They are at their dads, but if they weren't it would take over half hour of moaning 20 000 brbies and gifts haha they are princesses and are good at it :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm about to have a lovely bath Kit too! I have some Burts Bees facial scrub I might use. I have a glowing complexion though at the mo due to my pregnant condition and I don't want to scrub it off :haha: Then chickpea based dinner then knitting and I might put on a film in English, possibly Billy Elliot since I haven't watched that one in a while and it's cheery and I only have a choice of about 3 English films in our collection :dohh:

*HAPPY PAPAYAS DAY ADDIE!!* :wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, there is a Carter's Outlet in Molly's town! I got Rhyko a cute outfit there when I was pregnant last summer :cloud9:

Clare, so sorry about all the poofuckery!

Trin, sorry about your MIL! What a biotch!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I embarrassed my dh in a crowded lift today- talking about his boss's new car that makes dh sulk because he hasn't heard news of a bonus yet this year but his boss has just bought a Porsche- I asked if it was one 'with or without a condom' muddling the words _capote_ and _decapotable_ :haha: 

Right, off to eat nommos then luxuriate in the bath then knit with an English film. I'm not too far from finishing Henry's first little knitted garment :happydance:

:kiss: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I think between us we'd spend the third world debt on baby girl clothes!!


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany what did you mean to ask? Haha that's really funny.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Trin i want to :grr: your MIL id be sooo pissed! i hope the boys wont be in too much pain from their sunburn, how irresponsible! Thats one thing i get totally angry at! no need for it just pure laziness

Toine has had a bath in peppermint tea (couldn't find my lavender oil( and he's now having some paracetamol because he is so sore :growlmad: She could tell I was annoyed but honestly! And it's not the first time


----------



## TrinityMom

Burlesque is on tv so may go watch that or just read in bed. No appetite at all - too bloody mucousy :sick: and too full of baby to fit anything else in. Dh has done the first coat of paint in the new room and the painter has promised to come tomorrow so you'll have to wait til tomorrow night for pics

Night night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

It feels really late again like it did last night.


----------



## Sarachka

April here's lots of walkers

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...0A_38_10751_15055_-1__14055_14055_10001_14055


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

B..enjoy your bath :shower: So funny, your lift story :haha: Did you mean was it convertible?

Addie..cute kicking stories..step away from the outlet :winkwink:

Sezi.. interesting take on a face pack, I'll give that a go sometime :thumbup:

April..hope you're ok :hugs:

Trin..your MIL really isn't doing much to enhance your opinion of her is she? Poor Toine :nope:

Clare..I'm so sorry for all your sadness just now. There is nothing quite like a new baby to put strain and pressure on a relationship. I just hope that you can both find some common ground and work it out :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Trin i want to :grr: your MIL id be sooo pissed! i hope the boys wont be in too much pain from their sunburn, how irresponsible! Thats one thing i get totally angry at! no need for it just pure laziness
> 
> Toine has had a bath in peppermint tea (couldn't find my lavender oil( and he's now having some paracetamol because he is so sore :growlmad: She could tell I was annoyed but honestly! And it's not the first timeClick to expand...

me personally would not allow my mil to have them after that id end up falling out with her! lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April here's lots of walkers
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...0A_38_10751_15055_-1__14055_14055_10001_14055

oooh thankyou Sarah i forgot to look there, and theres a sale and i think were getting https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_92845_10001


----------



## mummyApril

i think i want a second pram you know an easy one for when he can sit up and for summer hmmmm


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i think i want a second pram you know an easy one for when he can sit up and for summer hmmmm

I need to invest in this exact thing April...the main reason...Cara cannot see well enough out of the one I have and gets very bored and frustrated in it. I need a cheap and cheerful buggy..that will be perfect for Miss Nosychops!


----------



## kit_cat

Well..you think you've got the measure of a person...

I have a friend who I met through running and I've known for sometime that she works for a big housing company. She's a lovely, down to earth, friendly, generous to a fault person who is all about her twin girls and her husband. I've just found out what position she holds in her job... she's only the MANAGING DIRECTOR :shock: of this billion pound establishment! I'm well chuffed to know a lady in such a position!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think i want a second pram you know an easy one for when he can sit up and for summer hmmmm
> 
> I need to invest in this exact thing April...the main reason...Cara cannot see well enough out of the one I have and gets very bored and frustrated in it. I need a cheap and cheerful buggy..that will be perfect for Miss Nosychops!Click to expand...

James has been sitting forward in his pram for about a month now, i hated that he wanted to look around as i knew thats when hes growing out of baby baby! But he loves it! but my pram is definitely for more wintery time i mean it can be for summer but i like little buggys


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Well..you think you've got the measure of a person...
> 
> I have a friend who I met through running and I've known for sometime that she works for a big housing company. She's a lovely, down to earth, friendly, generous to a fault person who is all about her twin girls and her husband. I've just found out what position she holds in her job... she's only the MANAGING DIRECTOR :shock: of this billion pound establishment! I'm well chuffed to know a lady in such a position!

its funny how people dont seem like they do in their job status etc if that makes sense!


----------



## addie25

I could not resist. DH was getting his hair cut in the mall and I went into a kids clothing store and got 2 dresses and 2 pairs of jeans!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Well..you think you've got the measure of a person...
> 
> I have a friend who I met through running and I've known for sometime that she works for a big housing company. She's a lovely, down to earth, friendly, generous to a fault person who is all about her twin girls and her husband. I've just found out what position she holds in her job... she's only the MANAGING DIRECTOR :shock: of this billion pound establishment! I'm well chuffed to know a lady in such a position!
> 
> its funny how people dont seem like they do in their job status etc if that makes sense!Click to expand...

Exactly! There was never a less MD type person than this lady...although I'm not sure what an MD type person is like :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I could not resist. DH was getting his hair cut in the mall and I went into a kids clothing store and got 2 dresses and 2 pairs of jeans!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

:haha:

Why not?! Enjoy yourself addie :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo, I may have plan C for the nursery dilemma!! Watch this space..


----------



## addie25




----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, I may have plan C for the nursery dilemma!! Watch this space..

Ooh, sounds like you're going to definitely have it sorted by June with these plans :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Thats great she is so down to earth. Sounds like a lovely person.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, I may have plan C for the nursery dilemma!! Watch this space..
> 
> Ooh, sounds like you're going to definitely have it sorted by June with these plans :thumbup:Click to expand...

My problem is Essie that I generally have everything planned to within an inch of it's life..so this latest development knocked me for six! I don't leave things to chance, I am sooooo not a fly by the seat of my pants type person...I must have a solution in place soon for the sake of my sanity :haha: God, I sound like an uptight nightmare don't I?!


----------



## mummyApril

not at all Kit its your daughter you want whats best :)


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, I may have plan C for the nursery dilemma!! Watch this space..
> 
> Ooh, sounds like you're going to definitely have it sorted by June with these plans :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is Essie that I generally have everything planned to within an inch of it's life..so this latest development knocked me for six! I don't leave things to chance, I am sooooo not a fly by the seat of my pants type person...I must have a solution in place soon for the sake of my sanity :haha: God, I sound like an uptight nightmare don't I?!Click to expand...

Nope, I am exactly the same. My job/childcare uncertainty is driving me to insanity. I need to have things planned to the finest detail, I don't like sudden changes of plan. So I completely understand where you're coming from. I hope you can find a solution you are happy with :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I like having things planned as well Kit. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Those dresses are adorable addie...and one was even the right way round :thumbup:

Tell me, do you automatically always buy 2 things every shopping trip?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, I may have plan C for the nursery dilemma!! Watch this space..
> 
> Ooh, sounds like you're going to definitely have it sorted by June with these plans :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is Essie that I generally have everything planned to within an inch of it's life..so this latest development knocked me for six! I don't leave things to chance, I am sooooo not a fly by the seat of my pants type person...I must have a solution in place soon for the sake of my sanity :haha: God, I sound like an uptight nightmare don't I?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I am exactly the same. My job/childcare uncertainty is driving me to insanity. I need to have things planned to the finest detail, I don't like sudden changes of plan. So I completely understand where you're coming from. I hope you can find a solution you are happy with :hugs:Click to expand...

Is it because of the potential new job that you aren't sorted? I thought you had Lyra sorted with nursery?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, I may have plan C for the nursery dilemma!! Watch this space..
> 
> Ooh, sounds like you're going to definitely have it sorted by June with these plans :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is Essie that I generally have everything planned to within an inch of it's life..so this latest development knocked me for six! I don't leave things to chance, I am sooooo not a fly by the seat of my pants type person...I must have a solution in place soon for the sake of my sanity :haha: God, I sound like an uptight nightmare don't I?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I am exactly the same. My job/childcare uncertainty is driving me to insanity. I need to have things planned to the finest detail, I don't like sudden changes of plan. So I completely understand where you're coming from. I hope you can find a solution you are happy with :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it because of the potential new job that you aren't sorted? I thought you had Lyra sorted with nursery?Click to expand...

My current job is shifts, which is the problem. We currently have lyra in nursery for w/t/f but I'm only going to be doing 2 days, which could easily not be those days she's in nursery. We debated dropping the nursery to two days, begging my boss to give me one set day a week and then hoping my mum could help us out if we need it. If I got the new job that would be 4 days a week, so we would need extra nursery days but at least it would be set days. But I think I only really applied because of the set days and no weekends/bank hols. I'm confused about the whole thing :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Yes I always buy 2 at the same time. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, I may have plan C for the nursery dilemma!! Watch this space..
> 
> Ooh, sounds like you're going to definitely have it sorted by June with these plans :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is Essie that I generally have everything planned to within an inch of it's life..so this latest development knocked me for six! I don't leave things to chance, I am sooooo not a fly by the seat of my pants type person...I must have a solution in place soon for the sake of my sanity :haha: God, I sound like an uptight nightmare don't I?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I am exactly the same. My job/childcare uncertainty is driving me to insanity. I need to have things planned to the finest detail, I don't like sudden changes of plan. So I completely understand where you're coming from. I hope you can find a solution you are happy with :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it because of the potential new job that you aren't sorted? I thought you had Lyra sorted with nursery?Click to expand...
> 
> My current job is shifts, which is the problem. We currently have lyra in nursery for w/t/f but I'm only going to be doing 2 days, which could easily not be those days she's in nursery. We debated dropping the nursery to two days, begging my boss to give me one set day a week and then hoping my mum could help us out if we need it. If I got the new job that would be 4 days a week, so we would need extra nursery days but at least it would be set days. But I think I only really applied because of the set days and no weekends/bank hols. I'm confused about the whole thing :wacko:Click to expand...

My goodness, no wonder you're confuzzled! If they do offer you the position that will throw a spanner in the works unless the nursery can accommodate you the extra day? 

I'm not helping am I? See what I mean about me? :blush:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo, I may have plan C for the nursery dilemma!! *Watch this space..
> 
> Ooh, sounds like you're going to definitely have it sorted by June with these plans :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is Essie that I generally have everything planned to within an inch of it's life..so this latest development knocked me for six! *I don't leave things to chance, I am sooooo not a fly by the seat of my pants type person...I must have a solution in place soon for the sake of my sanity :haha: *God, I sound like an uptight nightmare don't I?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I am exactly the same. My job/childcare uncertainty is driving me to insanity. I need to have things planned to the finest detail, I don't like sudden changes of plan. So I completely understand where you're coming from. I hope you can find a solution you are happy with :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it because of the potential new job that you aren't sorted? *I thought you had Lyra sorted with nursery?Click to expand...
> 
> My current job is shifts, which is the problem. We currently have lyra in nursery for w/t/f but I'm only going to be doing 2 days, which could easily not be those days she's in nursery. We debated dropping the nursery to two days, begging my boss to give me one set day a week and then hoping my mum could help us out if we need it. If I got the new job that would be 4 days a week, so we would need extra nursery days but at least it would be set days. *But I think I only really applied because of the set days and no weekends/bank hols. I'm confused about the whole thing :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness, no wonder you're confuzzled! If they do offer you the position that will throw a spanner in the works unless the nursery can accommodate you the extra day? *
> 
> I'm not helping am I? *See what I mean about me? :blush:Click to expand...

You're writing what I'm thinking! The dilemma is buzzing around my brain. Not that I've even been offered the other job, but if I am then I will have a massive decision to make.*


----------



## mummyApril

i hope you find the perfect solution Essie and Kit, i couldnt do it but if i wasnt single id have a part time job (probably at night)


----------



## mummyApril

i just wrote a hug to my friend as : hug : oops lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> My goodness, no wonder you're confuzzled! If they do offer you the position that will throw a spanner in the works unless the nursery can accommodate you the extra day? *
> 
> I'm not helping am I? *See what I mean about me? :blush:
> 
> You're writing what I'm thinking! The dilemma is buzzing around my brain. Not that I've even been offered the other job, but if I am then I will have a massive decision to make.*Click to expand...

Maybe your mum would step up faced with having to turn a job down on the grounds that you were a day short on child care??


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> i just wrote a hug to my friend as : hug : oops lol x

When I write texts or emails i always go to write thumbup or hugs. You can tell we spend too much time on BnB :haha:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> My goodness, no wonder you're confuzzled! If they do offer you the position that will throw a spanner in the works unless the nursery can accommodate you the extra day? *
> 
> I'm not helping am I? *See what I mean about me? :blush:
> 
> You're writing what I'm thinking! The dilemma is buzzing around my brain. Not that I've even been offered the other job, but if I am then I will have a massive decision to make.*Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe your mum would step up faced with having to turn a job down on the grounds that you were a day short on child care??Click to expand...

I think she probably would. But the more I think about it the more I wonder if this job would be right for me. I don't really want the extra days away from Lyra and it would mean a lot of studying as I'd need to learn a whole new set of skills. And if I throw the fact we want to ttc soon in as well, it all makes for a truely mindboggling mess. I think I need to just prepare for my interview and then face the dilemma if and when it occurs. Otherwise I'll spend the next few days churning it over and over (as I've already been doing all week).


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i just wrote a hug to my friend as : hug : oops lol x

:haha:

Normal emails are so lacking without smilies I find. Really dull :wacko:


----------



## addie25

I agree with Kit. Maybe ur mom will offer to help??


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> My goodness, no wonder you're confuzzled! If they do offer you the position that will throw a spanner in the works unless the nursery can accommodate you the extra day? *
> 
> I'm not helping am I? *See what I mean about me? :blush:
> 
> You're writing what I'm thinking! The dilemma is buzzing around my brain. Not that I've even been offered the other job, but if I am then I will have a massive decision to make.*Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe your mum would step up faced with having to turn a job down on the grounds that you were a day short on child care??Click to expand...
> 
> I think she probably would. But the more I think about it the more I wonder if this job would be right for me. I don't really want the extra days away from Lyra and it would mean a lot of studying as I'd need to learn a whole new set of skills. And if I throw the fact we want to ttc soon in as well, it all makes for a truely mindboggling mess. I think I need to just prepare for my interview and then face the dilemma if and when it occurs. Otherwise I'll spend the next few days churning it over and over (as I've already been doing all week).Click to expand...

Yep...wait and see what happens after Tuesday before driving yourself mad :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Right I must bid you lovely ladies goodnight. Hope everyone has a good nights sleep :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie..same to you :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

night all x


----------



## kit_cat

And it's good night from me too...

Sleep tight all :sleep::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i just wrote a hug to my friend as : hug : oops lol x
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Normal emails are so lacking without smilies I find. Really dull :wacko:Click to expand...

i know on my status when i want to imput a smiley i consider writing the word then think no people will think iv lost it....


----------



## mummyApril

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes I meant to ask was the Porsche convertible and instead I asked if it had a condom with it! 

I got Holly's walker for 1&#8364; (from that junk depo I got Henry's furniture from) and it's fab and she used to go really really really fast in it and loved it! I chose it from quite a range for it's super speedy caster type wheels- the safer slower ones looked so boooooooring from a baby's point of view :haha:

You defo need little light sitty up buggies now ladies :thumbup:

Done loads of knitting (but not finished because this garment has lots of fiddly picot hems to sew back and stuff) and did some cycling and had a nice bath and an excellent 3 course meal and splendid bloods so off to bed now. Better be in bed before dh gets home or he won't believe what I said earlier about not wanting to be up too late by going out to dinner :haha:

Nighty night all xxxxxx :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Ordered the day bed :happydance::happydance: It won't get here till the end of March or the 1st week of April.

https://www.potterybarn.com/products/stratton-daybed/?pkey=cdaybeds


----------



## LunaLady

Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Poofucks painter didn't arrive today again. It's a VERY annoying Zulu thing of not wanting to tell people what they don't want to hear so people will just say anything to be agreeable instead of being honest. Bloody annoying!!!! DH picked up 2 casual guys. They've just arrived and one is already asking for old clothes and stuff for his pregnant wife...doesn't bode well


----------



## HollyMonkey

No Trin, not looking good!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dh has got a cold, hope I don't catch it!

Nice home projects this morning then this afternoon off to watch some friends racing in the cross-country regional championships, including all the ladies from my team. Holly will love it, wellies and all, and I get to see some old friends and rivals :thumbup: Running rivals are always much friendlier when you meet them from the sidelines with a baby bump!!

Have good Sundays all, hope some painting gets done Trin!!
Xxxx


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies,

Oh Trin that's crappy about your painter, I know you just want to get it finished. I hope it gets done today.

B enjoy your afternoon watching the race. My DH is on a get fit campaign, he's started a programmer called "couch to 10k". It's interval training that aims to get you running 10k in 12 weeks. I was skeptical but I've heard positive things about it so we'll see how he gets on. 

We don't have a lot planned today. Housework, interview prep and tea at my parents with the obligatory Sunday afternoon family walk are the highlights. It's very foggy this morning. I couldn't see the other side of the field when I looked out my bedroom window this morning. 

Happy Sunday everyone, hope you have fun whatever your plans are :flower:


----------



## Essie

Oh I meant to ask the experienced mummies, do babies usually start to fuss when you take food away? Lyra couldn't reach a bit of pasta last night and she started whinging, and then this morning DH took her pear and she started to moan.


----------



## TrinityMom

Well I have painted the storage drawers myself and put a load of nappies on to wash. We are SOOOO sorted for nappies :happydance: I'm so excited! We have 32 inserts/ shaped nappies and more bamboo ones to come. I'd like to get some more funky waterproof wraps like Luna and Crunchie sent and then I'm done :thumbup: Should be sorted til she's out of nappies. It's really such a relief knowing that that's not a monthly expense. Just need to get booby juice sorted and she will be a low-cost baby :haha: The cloth nappy thing has totally consumed my mind - I dream about washing nappies :wacko: And being happy about it :wacko::wacko: I also have quite a few packs of newborn disposables that I bought ages ago that will see us through the first few hectic weeks, and some lovely eco-friendly samples (about 50) that a company sent me, and then various size disposables that I've been collecting from when I go to seminars etc so we will have for when we are out and about :thumbup:

Sorry about the long boring nappy post...:blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Oh I meant to ask the experienced mummies, do babies usually start to fuss when you take food away? Lyra couldn't reach a bit of pasta last night and she started whinging, and then this morning DH took her pear and she started to moan.

:haha: Yes! They get quite attached to what they think is their stuff...even if they aren't eating it


----------



## TrinityMom

So sweet


----------



## TrinityMom

For the past 3 months I have passed this sign every time I'm on my way to a birth and it makes me laugh every time


----------



## emandi

:brat: how can I make contractions more regular :brat:
I want want want to hold my baby by tomorrow morning!


----------



## mummyApril

Trin sorry about your painter, I don't mind your nappy talk afterall you deserve this happiness, even if it is nappies lol


----------



## mummyApril

B that is so funny about the condom! Hahaha hope you have a lovely day


----------



## mummyApril

Essie yes they do its quite cute! I remember Angel doing it the first time and I was thinking but she doesn't want it why is she crying lol, James does it now I just leave it and give him a teether after few minutes he forgets all about his leftovers lol


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh Emandi I was JUST thinking about you. 

I dunno ... Trampolining?!


----------



## mummyApril

I have to go food shopping today this is going to hurt, I will probably have to take my first co codemol (sp) as I woke up with sharp stabbing pain (which is a different pain) :wacko:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Ooh Emandi I was JUST thinking about you.
> 
> I dunno ... Trampolining?!

Thank you Sarachka for thinking of me :hugs:.
Trampolining is one of a few things I haven't tried yet :-k.
I have a serious patience issues :loopy:.


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> I have to go food shopping today this is going to hurt, I will probably have to take my first co codemol (sp) as I woke up with sharp stabbing pain (which is a different pain) :wacko:

Oh April :hugs:, how much longer until you get some answers?
I hope you feel better soon. 
Not fair, it's me who is suppose to be in a pain :shrug::nope:.


----------



## firstbaby25

Helllllooooo,

Sorry I have been absent, I got behind and I do so like to read and catch up with you girls. I have had an ok weekend as the first true weekend without Adam. Though I cracked and text him yesterday. He was sad that we hadn't spoke but we are broken up and he clearly doesn't get that, it makes me sad. So I will keep leaving it days to text as I want to keep contact for when he has to come and get his stuff and more to the point my key. I'm not quite ready for THAT yet. 

B your evening in sounded lovely glad you for out of it. All Porsche come with condoms don't you know :winkwink: 

EMANDI! I don't know walking an bouncing :shrug:? Are you having contractions then? That's surely a good thing? GL. 

Trin, that's too bad about the painting but great about supplies that are sorted for Tori! I hope the two guys DH picked up actually do some good work. 

Essie and Kit, I am a planner I even can't really go out on a night out without planning it! I hope you both sort it out :thumbup:. Essie I think waiting til after the interview is a good plan :thumbup:

Sighs, I have a new iPhone 4s :yipee: I had to sell my old one to make rent as I was due for an upgrade. It's fun. I'm just :coffee: catching up with you guys :hugs: I'm gonna finish this bloody database for my mum and read and tidy and maybe later I am goin to Rusholme for a curry (it's the curry mile in Manchester) :wohoo: and I am seeing Erin and my mum somewhere in between!

Liverpool beat united yesterday :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

APRIL :hug: :hugs: I have read about your plight with pain :nope: hope you get answers soon and feel better. Omeprazole is an anti acid thing. My nana has it as she has aspirin everyday and she gives it to us for heartburn/reflux/acid problems :thumbup: it's pretty safe!


----------



## Sarachka

April do your shopping online!


----------



## Sarachka

26 weeks today! One more week left in the second trimester and a recycled aubergine!


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I have to go food shopping today this is going to hurt, I will probably have to take my first co codemol (sp) as I woke up with sharp stabbing pain (which is a different pain) :wacko:
> 
> Oh April :hugs:, how much longer until you get some answers?
> I hope you feel better soon.
> Not fair, it's me who is suppose to be in a pain :shrug::nope:.Click to expand...

thankyou love, maybe im having sympathy pains :shrug: lol you will have your turn in due course hes just psyching (sp) himself for the big journey!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Helllllooooo,
> 
> Sorry I have been absent, I got behind and I do so like to read and catch up with you girls. I have had an ok weekend as the first true weekend without Adam. Though I cracked and text him yesterday. He was sad that we hadn't spoke but we are broken up and he clearly doesn't get that, it makes me sad. So I will keep leaving it days to text as I want to keep contact for when he has to come and get his stuff and more to the point my key. I'm not quite ready for THAT yet.
> 
> B your evening in sounded lovely glad you for out of it. All Porsche come with condoms don't you know :winkwink:
> 
> EMANDI! I don't know walking an bouncing :shrug:? Are you having contractions then? That's surely a good thing? GL.
> 
> Trin, that's too bad about the painting but great about supplies that are sorted for Tori! I hope the two guys DH picked up actually do some good work.
> 
> Essie and Kit, I am a planner I even can't really go out on a night out without planning it! I hope you both sort it out :thumbup:. Essie I think waiting til after the interview is a good plan :thumbup:
> 
> Sighs, I have a new iPhone 4s :yipee: I had to sell my old one to make rent as I was due for an upgrade. It's fun. I'm just :coffee: catching up with you guys :hugs: I'm gonna finish this bloody database for my mum and read and tidy and maybe later I am goin to Rusholme for a curry (it's the curry mile in Manchester) :wohoo: and I am seeing Erin and my mum somewhere in between!
> 
> Liverpool beat united yesterday :wohoo: :yipee:

Jaynie the hardest part is almost over, i often think of you and how strong youre being :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> APRIL :hug: :hugs: I have read about your plight with pain :nope: hope you get answers soon and feel better. Omeprazole is an anti acid thing. My nana has it as she has aspirin everyday and she gives it to us for heartburn/reflux/acid problems :thumbup: it's pretty safe!

thankyou love, i have gone without taking anything yet, today i know i will crack and take a co-codamol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April do your shopping online!

i would do but the girls are back tonight and i must have everything in ready for the week, plus im a bit ocd when it comes to choosing veg/fruit x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> 26 weeks today! One more week left in the second trimester and a recycled aubergine!

wowsers that is going mega fast! eekk im so excited! Do you want a top n tail thingy? i only used James a few times, its unisex? x


----------



## mummyApril

right off to do shopping, hopefully it wont be too hard back later :)


----------



## Essie

Jaynie, I just read this on a friends Facebook and it made me think of you: sometimes you have to forget how you feel and remember what you deserve :hugs: it's natural to feel sad but you deserve so much more. Nuv you :kiss:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?

We got the dark mahogany.

Emandi what about having sex?? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> Jaynie, I just read this on a friends Facebook and it made me think of you: sometimes you have to forget how you feel and remember what you deserve :hugs: it's natural to feel sad but you deserve so much more. Nuv you :kiss:

Thanks essie :hugs: just a bit of a whirlwind. Some days I feel great about it. Really empowered and independent and relaxed (I was on eggshells with Adam) then I don't :shrugs:. I like that quote :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I might do but I dunno what one is lol!


----------



## kit_cat

:flower:Hear Ye!! Hear Ye!!:flower:

May I take this opportunity to mention that the annual event of the prestigious Turtle Awards has come around and is now due to take place. Date and time TBC.

If the majority of turtles would like to enjoy 2012's extravaganza, would they kindly PM me to say so and as last year's host, I would be honoured to coordinate events once again. However, if someone else would enjoy doing this, I am more than happy to be part of the sparkly dressed, non boob flashing audience.

Furthermore, if anyone needs a reminder or inspiration for making an award, go back to page 1438-1458 which should make you chuckle :lol:

I eagerly await your responses :hugs:


----------



## poas

Ooh, I'm in  bet I get 'moaniest turtle' haa haa!


----------



## Sarachka

Squeee!! Awards!! I'm in!


----------



## emandi

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?
> 
> We got the dark mahogany.
> 
> Emandi what about having sex?? :shrug:Click to expand...


Addie, I wouldn't mind. Problem is I don't know who with :nope:.
I suggested it last week and it ended up as a disaster :cry:.
DH agreed, but disappeared for a looooong drive and then was "busy" on his computer waiting until I fall asleep. That made me very upset :cry:. He is still not back to normal himself, but he seems to be a little excited since I started having contractions.

Hope you are feeling better these days :hugs:.


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Ooh, I'm in  bet I get 'moaniest turtle' haa haa!

no way thats soooo me!


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?
> 
> We got the dark mahogany.
> 
> Emandi what about having sex?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Addie, I wouldn't mind. Problem is I don't know who with :nope:.
> I suggested it last week and it ended up as a disaster :cry:.
> DH agreed, but disappeared for a looooong drive and then was "busy" on his computer waiting until I fall asleep. That made me very upset :cry:. He is still not back to normal himself, but he seems to be a little excited since I started having contractions.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better these days :hugs:.Click to expand...

did you just say youve started having CONTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah its this you put water in one side cotton wool etc in other

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31Xwp1pm40L._SX315_.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

cannot wait for this years awards!!!


----------



## mummyApril

i survived the shop half way through shopping i was almost crouched over though! but £100 later weekly shop done!


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?
> 
> We got the dark mahogany.
> 
> Emandi what about having sex?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Addie, I wouldn't mind. Problem is I don't know who with :nope:.
> I suggested it last week and it ended up as a disaster :cry:.
> DH agreed, but disappeared for a looooong drive and then was "busy" on his computer waiting until I fall asleep. That made me very upset :cry:. He is still not back to normal himself, but he seems to be a little excited since I started having contractions.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better these days :hugs:.Click to expand...
> 
> did you just say youve started having CONTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????Click to expand...

My contractions started about 24 hours ago. 
I had a sweep and reflexology on Friday. Saturday morning castor oil, hot meal in Nandos with extra extra hot sauce which probably started contractions. They have been quite irregular between 10 and 40 minutes lasted around 30 seconds. Good news is they didn't disappeared at night and kept waking me up. Today they are pretty much messed up, just had chicken madras take away and my lover back is a bit crampy, but not improvement. So very disappointed :sad2:.


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?
> 
> We got the dark mahogany.
> 
> Emandi what about having sex?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Addie, I wouldn't mind. Problem is I don't know who with :nope:.
> I suggested it last week and it ended up as a disaster :cry:.
> DH agreed, but disappeared for a looooong drive and then was "busy" on his computer waiting until I fall asleep. That made me very upset :cry:. He is still not back to normal himself, but he seems to be a little excited since I started having contractions.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better these days :hugs:.Click to expand...
> 
> did you just say youve started having CONTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????Click to expand...
> 
> My contractions started about 24 hours ago.
> I had a sweep and reflexology on Friday. Saturday morning castor oil, hot meal in Nandos with extra extra hot sauce which probably started contractions. They have been quite irregular between 10 and 40 minutes lasted around 30 seconds. Good news is they didn't disappeared at night and kept waking me up. Today they are pretty much messed up, just had chicken madras take away and my lover back is a bit crampy, but not improvement. So very disappointed :sad2:.Click to expand...

ok so this is what we gotta do, we need a long walk! (if you can) hottish bath, do you have a ball to bounce on after that? x


----------



## mummyApril

omg Emandi you have no idea how excited i am for you! x


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?
> 
> We got the dark mahogany.
> 
> Emandi what about having sex?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Addie, I wouldn't mind. Problem is I don't know who with :nope:.
> I suggested it last week and it ended up as a disaster :cry:.
> DH agreed, but disappeared for a looooong drive and then was "busy" on his computer waiting until I fall asleep. That made me very upset :cry:. He is still not back to normal himself, but he seems to be a little excited since I started having contractions.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better these days :hugs:.Click to expand...
> 
> did you just say youve started having CONTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????Click to expand...
> 
> My contractions started about 24 hours ago.
> I had a sweep and reflexology on Friday. Saturday morning castor oil, hot meal in Nandos with extra extra hot sauce which probably started contractions. They have been quite irregular between 10 and 40 minutes lasted around 30 seconds. Good news is they didn't disappeared at night and kept waking me up. Today they are pretty much messed up, just had chicken madras take away and my lover back is a bit crampy, but not improvement. So very disappointed :sad2:.Click to expand...
> 
> ok so this is what we gotta do, we need a long walk! (if you can) hottish bath, do you have a ball to bounce on after that? xClick to expand...

Long walk and bouncing on a ball were going to be my suggestions too. I'm so excited for you Emandi, hope your contractions increase soon.


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi this is what you need!

https://www.ukbounce.com/images/GiantSpaceHoppers.gif


----------



## Sarachka

uh oh I'm in double digits, 98 days to go!!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> i survived the shop half way through shopping i was almost crouched over though! but £100 later weekly shop done!

So long as you didn't follow through I'd count it a success! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Feeling a little overwhelmed at the amount of stuff my sister sent - it's gonna take aaaaaaages to put it into the spread sheet. It has near enough closed all gaps in the newborn - 3 month columns though :happydance:


----------



## emandi

Oh ladies, thank you for all advice.
Change of plan, hoping not to go into labor tonight at all. Just find out my hospital is full would have to go to one I've been avoiding.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to ask the experienced mummies, do babies usually start to fuss when you take food away? Lyra couldn't reach a bit of pasta last night and she started whinging, and then this morning DH took her pear and she started to moan.
> 
> :haha: Yes! They get quite attached to what they think is their stuff...even if they aren't eating itClick to expand...

Yes it's just the beginning, wait until she's 2 :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi emandi! :hi: So exciting that you've had a day or 2 of contractions :thumbup: If they lull for a while you're in business, coz when they come back again it will be the real mcCoy! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Been freezing my goolies off for 4 hours watching the regional championships, it was great though! Seems a world away running them myself, standing there today with Holly and my bumpity!


----------



## addie25

Was I on my break last year when we did the awards?? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

yes Adz I think you were


----------



## addie25

AHAHAH NO I WAS THERE I WAS JUST OBLIVIOUS TO THE FACT WE WERE HAVING AN AWARD CEREMONY. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This was the depart for the ladies race, with a shot of my great friend and co-team member in a descent. It was freezing and a tough course, and she ran well. Hopefully she's qualified for the next round- which is the French National Championships.:thumbup: You can get nasty injuries from other runners spikes in the depart, it can be quite dangerous cross-country! 

My coach has given me 6 months before I have to be back and running for them- 3 months to finish cooking Henry, then 3 months recovery, then he wants me running again! Dream on, I'm going to be cruising around on my mountain bike with my trailer full of offspring behind me, picnicking and boar hunting with them :haha:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 1









012.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: ill be on to see what the turts have been up to tommorow :)

Emandi:wow contractions.However these lil ones ur feeling arent like the real thing :argh:

addie: happy papaya x2 :wohoo:

Luna: Oh what a lovely pic of your lil turtle :)


Things have kicked of big time in our house.ill update tommorow with the whole story,Iv had enough we have had serious talks about me leaving..dh was in floods of tears as he knew i meant it,i have never seen him cry.\\\\\\\\\\\\if things dont change im gone! :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of offspring, Holly needs TICKLING!!! :happydance: Off to get her with my big tickle arms...


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all. Sorry I couldn't get on yesterday. I tried but OH ordered me off. :nope: See, he decided yesterday to cash in his coupon... you know, the one where I am at his mercy for 24 hours? Yes, well... I've managed a sneak on now as he's sleeping. :devil: :haha: 

Emandi, May I suggest a hike up a steep hill?

Jaynie, hugs my love, thinking of you. :kiss:

B, trailer full of offspring :haha: That's an image to be googled - monkey babies in trailer cart.

Haven't been able to catch up on everything that happened yesterday so if there is something important, please enlighten me. 

Nuv you all and happy Sunday.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Clare, I did manage to catch your sadness though. I am so sorry you are going through this. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yayaya we are going out to get breakfast!! Chocolate chip pancakes here i come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

YAY newborn - 3 months looking very healthy now 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/spreadsheet2.jpg

So this means I don't need any more clothes ... :-(


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i survived the shop half way through shopping i was almost crouched over though! but £100 later weekly shop done!
> 
> So long as you didn't follow through I'd count it a success! :thumbup:Click to expand...

nope i held it together :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Oh ladies, thank you for all advice.
> Change of plan, hoping not to go into labor tonight at all. Just find out my hospital is full would have to go to one I've been avoiding.

what hospital are you with? not queens?


----------



## addie25

Looking great Sarah!!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?
> 
> We got the dark mahogany.
> 
> Emandi what about having sex?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Addie, I wouldn't mind. Problem is I don't know who with :nope:.
> I suggested it last week and it ended up as a disaster :cry:.
> DH agreed, but disappeared for a looooong drive and then was "busy" on his computer waiting until I fall asleep. That made me very upset :cry:. He is still not back to normal himself, but he seems to be a little excited since I started having contractions.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better these days :hugs:.Click to expand...

Poor you emandi...I know where you're coming from as my OH was none too keen towards the end and really had to be persuaded to :sex: as he was just so scared he was going to hurt me. I have to say, it was the most rubbish sex I ever had and it didn't work either :haha: I'm sorry your DH is still not himself :hugs:

Definitely bounce on the birthing ball!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> YAY newborn - 3 months looking very healthy now
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/spreadsheet2.jpg
> 
> So this means I don't need any more clothes ... :-(

i keep looking at your spreadsheet and thinking hmm now what can i buy! haha tricky one that!


----------



## mummyApril

i got scared then, tried doing some housework, ended up having to stop as when i took in a breath i had sharp pain under my left breast :shock: iv stopped, and its gone :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This was the depart for the ladies race, with a shot of my great friend and co-team member in a descent. It was freezing and a tough course, and she ran well. Hopefully she's qualified for the next round- which is the National Championships.:thumbup: You can get nasty injuries from other runners spikes in the depart, it can be quite dangerous cross-country!
> 
> My coach has given me 6 months before I have to be back and running for them- 3 months to finish cooking Henry, then 3 months recovery, then he wants me running again! Dream on, I'm going to be cruising around on my mountain bike with my trailer full of offspring behind me, picnicking and boar hunting with them :haha:

I can completely imagine you doing this...sprinting off lithely :thumbup: I bet you LOVED every minute!


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: ill be on to see what the turts have been up to tommorow :)
> 
> Emandi:wow contractions.However these lil ones ur feeling arent like the real thing :argh:
> 
> addie: happy papaya x2 :wohoo:
> 
> Luna: Oh what a lovely pic of your lil turtle :)
> 
> 
> Things have kicked of big time in our house.ill update tommorow with the whole story,Iv had enough we have had serious talks about me leaving..dh was in floods of tears as he knew i meant it,i have never seen him cry.\\\\\\\\\\\\if things dont change im gone! :(

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i got scared then, tried doing some housework, ended up having to stop as when i took in a breath i had sharp pain under my left breast :shock: iv stopped, and its gone :shrug:

Careful lovely...take it easy remember :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

That is one impressive amount of baby stuff you've got Sezi..well done :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, count me in on the awards ceremony!


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies, thank you for all advice.
> Change of plan, hoping not to go into labor tonight at all. Just find out my hospital is full would have to go to one I've been avoiding.
> 
> what hospital are you with? not queens?Click to expand...

Darrent Valley in Dartfort (Kent), if something happens they would send me to Basildon. I rather have baby in my garden.


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies, thank you for all advice.
> Change of plan, hoping not to go into labor tonight at all. Just find out my hospital is full would have to go to one I've been avoiding.
> 
> what hospital are you with? not queens?Click to expand...
> 
> Darrent Valley in Dartfort (Kent), if something happens they would send me to Basildon. I rather have baby in my garden.Click to expand...

basildon is still better than queens lol, well i reckon you should just drive to broomfield! why cant they put you in there? x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i got scared then, tried doing some housework, ended up having to stop as when i took in a breath i had sharp pain under my left breast :shock: iv stopped, and its gone :shrug:
> 
> Careful lovely...take it easy remember :hugs:Click to expand...

its really hard to :/ Jay kinda get 'bored' and says im putting it on just a bit like when i had my c section i had to man up, he just doesnt like doing things, i hate him for being like that, harsh but he stresses me out more


----------



## poas

Why can I not type and read? I am always caught up...almost always, then get kicked off! I love you all! Ha ha ha!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This was the depart for the ladies race, with a shot of my great friend and co-team member in a descent. It was freezing and a tough course, and she ran well. Hopefully she's qualified for the next round- which is the National Championships.:thumbup: You can get nasty injuries from other runners spikes in the depart, it can be quite dangerous cross-country!
> 
> My coach has given me 6 months before I have to be back and running for them- 3 months to finish cooking Henry, then 3 months recovery, then he wants me running again! Dream on, I'm going to be cruising around on my mountain bike with my trailer full of offspring behind me, picnicking and boar hunting with them :haha:
> 
> I can completely imagine you doing this...sprinting off lithely :thumbup: I bet you LOVED every minute!Click to expand...

I started blubbing during the first round of the ladies race, it's a really emotional thing a tough running race and seeing all my friends really working hard for the team effort and all the shouting was very moving to my hormonal self! My throat is sore from screaming 'Allez St Germain' all afternoon! The men's races were great too :thumbup: To be honest cross country was never my favourite, I was just good at it so was kind of obliged to participate, but I was really in my spiritual element doing mid-distance trail races. Cross country is very cut throat coz it's just towards winning whereas trail running you get to really enter nature and feel the running groove man 

We're all glowing from an afternoon outdoors and I'm making vegetable soup to top it off :munch:


----------



## poas

Mmm, being on a diet this time has really made me appreciate my food-normally it puts me off eating altogether! My roast potatoes were DIVINE! And all the veg was at the perfectly cooked stage  yummo!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Well I have painted the storage drawers myself and put a load of nappies on to wash. We are SOOOO sorted for nappies :happydance: I'm so excited! We have 32 inserts/ shaped nappies and more bamboo ones to come. I'd like to get some more funky waterproof wraps like Luna and Crunchie sent and then I'm done :thumbup: Should be sorted til she's out of nappies. It's really such a relief knowing that that's not a monthly expense. Just need to get booby juice sorted and she will be a low-cost baby :haha: The cloth nappy thing has totally consumed my mind - I dream about washing nappies :wacko: And being happy about it :wacko::wacko: I also have quite a few packs of newborn disposables that I bought ages ago that will see us through the first few hectic weeks, and some lovely eco-friendly samples (about 50) that a company sent me, and then various size disposables that I've been collecting from when I go to seminars etc so we will have for when we are out and about :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about the long boring nappy post...:blush:

Oooh, I love me some cloth nappy talk! :dance: Let me know if you want me to order/send more of those covers. We have four and it is plenty. I think we could get by on three. I wash every other day - I just let the ones that don't get soiled air out and they are perfectly fine. :thumbup:

I ordered one of these to try : https://www.jackbenatural.com/products/bumGenius-Elemental-One%2dSize-Cloth-Diaper.html
In 'Albert'
https://www.jackbenatural.com/product_images/attribute_rule_images/1145_std.jpg
So cute! It arrived - just need to wash it and try it out! :dance:



kit_cat said:


> :flower:Hear Ye!! Hear Ye!!:flower:
> 
> May I take this opportunity to mention that the annual event of the prestigious Turtle Awards has come around and is now due to take place. Date and time TBC.
> 
> If the majority of turtles would like to enjoy 2012's extravaganza, would they kindly PM me to say so and as last year's host, I would be honoured to coordinate events once again. However, if someone else would enjoy doing this, I am more than happy to be part of the sparkly dressed, non boob flashing audience.
> 
> Furthermore, if anyone needs a reminder or inspiration for making an award, go back to page 1438-1458 which should make you chuckle :lol:
> 
> I eagerly await your responses :hugs:

Fun! Count me in again! I was such a new, new, new turtle back then :cloud9: I've been with you all for over a year, now! :cry:



emandi said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, that's a fun daybed, Addie!! I LOVE it! did you get white?
> 
> We got the dark mahogany.
> 
> Emandi what about having sex?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Addie, I wouldn't mind. Problem is I don't know who with :nope:.
> I suggested it last week and it ended up as a disaster :cry:.
> DH agreed, but disappeared for a looooong drive and then was "busy" on his computer waiting until I fall asleep. That made me very upset :cry:. He is still not back to normal himself, but he seems to be a little excited since I started having contractions.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better these days :hugs:.Click to expand...

:hugs: Emandi. So sorry your DH is still being distant. I hope he wakes up once the little one arrives!



Mollykins said:


> Hello all. Sorry I couldn't get on yesterday. I tried but OH ordered me off. :nope: See, he decided yesterday to cash in his coupon... you know, the one where I am at his mercy for 24 hours? Yes, well... I've managed a sneak on now as he's sleeping. :devil: :haha:
> 
> Emandi, May I suggest a hike up a steep hill?
> 
> Jaynie, hugs my love, thinking of you. :kiss:
> 
> B, trailer full of offspring :haha: That's an image to be googled - monkey babies in trailer cart.
> 
> Haven't been able to catch up on everything that happened yesterday so if there is something important, please enlighten me.
> 
> Nuv you all and happy Sunday.

Hello Molly! :hugs: I hope your DH didn't demand too many naughty things of you! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko has discovered the fun in just babbling all the time! There's baby talk ringing in our house at all hours! :haha: And he's rolling tum to front both ways -right and left. And getting really good at sitting! :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko has discovered the fun in just babbling all the time! There's baby talk ringing in our house at all hours! :haha: And he's rolling tum to front both ways -right and left. And getting really good at sitting! :dance:

Video of babbling Rhyko pls!!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko has discovered the fun in just babbling all the time! There's baby talk ringing in our house at all hours! :haha: And he's rolling tum to front both ways -right and left. And getting really good at sitting! :dance:
> 
> Video of babbling Rhyko pls!!Click to expand...

Will do! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

eeekk my blackberry has died! it wont allow my sim! im going to blag a new phone! well been their customer for almost 15 years why not?!


----------



## mummyApril

ok its not the blackberry just the sim phew not due an upgrade until July, and really cant afford to buy a new phone!


----------



## mummyApril

so i got one of my daughters not staying over night at her dads on to the next....


----------



## firstbaby25

B looks really good I am definitely making running my new years resolution when I'm more settled and it's lighter I'm going to go running. Vegetable soup sounds delicious :munch:

Emandi sorry DH is off ATM the last thing you need :hugs:

Clare I hope he sorts his head out, with you being mega LTTTC OT must be so frustrating that he suddenly acts like this with Frey here :growlmad:

Thanks molls :hugs: I hope DH has not been too harsh on you :winkwink: 

I'm getting ready to go to Rusholme - curry mile. Done my nails and a tan and I'm going to shower now and get a bit dolled up for it :) :thumbup: that'll cheer me up a bit!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sezi - Spreadsheet looks good pics of the stuff please?


----------



## Sarachka

Who are you going for curry with? Can I come?


----------



## HollyMonkey

All my nappies went pink in the wash so Henry is going to look gay


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> All my nappies went pink in the wash so Henry is going to look gay

:dohh: :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka you have stuff from me too! My mum is going to post it from the uk after her trip here coz it's cheaper than from here :thumbup:

Have fun Jayniebabe, I nuv a nice curry me. Popadoms nom nom with all that yummy chutney and yoghurty sauce stuff. 'Specially after a few beers in an English tavern :beer: I'm sooooo going to have a curry when I'm in the UK in the summer


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tell you what I really like even though it's Chinese is crispy seaweed :cloud9: And chinese barbecue spare ribs with chicken chow mein from an English chinese takeaway


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll have a chinese takeaway when I'm in the uk too. I'll be eating very healthily for a week: curry, chinese, fish and chips, M&S pork pies....:haha:


----------



## LunaLady

These are gorgeous!
https://www.mommynecklaces.com/Dangling-Donuts_c_78.html

Rhyko is almost at the point where I need one of those! Loving the 'Aurora' and 'Bliss' ones :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

no one see my posts :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/d8fa45bb.jpg

Here it is all unsorted. There was just toooooooo much to photograph it all


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/d8fa45bb.jpg
> 
> Here it is all unsorted. There was just toooooooo much to photograph it all

wowsers shell need a room just for her clothes!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> no one see my posts :shrug:

I see them! I just didn't have anything useful to offer about you cell phone company being a US Turt and all. :hugs:

And I wasn't sure exactly what you meant about one of your daughters not going to her dad's - was waiting for more info on that! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh boy, lots of clothes!! 

Hopefully she'll get to wear what I send at least once :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Or maybe she'll be like a celeb and never wear the same thing twice!!


----------



## Essie

Just catching up. 

Jaynie enjoy your curry! We had an amazing curry last weekend in london. Really nommo. 

Sarah your little girl is going to be so well dressed. We didn't had half as much stuff and we've still got outfits Lyra never got to wear. Elina is one lucky lady. 

April which daughter isn't going to her dads? Are you going for legal action for both?

B glad you had a good day. You deserve to indulge when you're here in the summer, after 40 weeks of super duper healthy eating!


----------



## kit_cat

Evening ladies :)

Ok, so far for the TA's (thanks for the PMs) we have..

Addie
April
Molly
Sezi
Lissy
Luna

Smaller than last year but a nice even number :thumbup:

I shall get to work soon on setting the awardees :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

My goodness! It's a turtle party and you're all chatting!

I have scrubbed and cleaned everything in the room, sorted everything in my dressing table, sorted my cupboards and Tori's clothes and everything is in place. I can't make up the cot til I have a mattress but when I do I will take pics to show you all. Also need letters for writing stuff on the one wall. I am now broken tho so I'm putting the nappies away and going to bed

Lunes, that bumgenius looks lovely :thumbup: I like the Lovelace one and the reflection donut goodie. We have those here but not with all the other beads so they look a bit boring

Emandi, I would rest until tomorrow so that the contractions can build up after you've had some sleep. Then nice long walk and hot bath etc. Sending loads of love and spontaneous labour thoughts :hugs:

Kit, count me in for TA's :thumbup: Can't wait! Who will slip a nipple this year :shrug:

Had more to say but I forgot

Night night turtle nuv-bugs
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> no one see my posts :shrug:
> 
> I see them! I just didn't have anything useful to offer about you cell phone company being a US Turt and all. :hugs:
> 
> And I wasn't sure exactly what you meant about one of your daughters not going to her dad's - was waiting for more info on that! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks Luna, well Fayes dad has had a huge argument with his mum (he still lives with her) about Fayes eating (they expect her to eat currys/chinese etc) which she has said she doesnt like, so basically she doesnt want Faye staying there anymore! So hell come over and take her out for the day and bring her back :cloud9:
Angel now knows this but she is still too scared to text her dad that she doesnt want to go over there anymore :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Just catching up.
> 
> Jaynie enjoy your curry! We had an amazing curry last weekend in london. Really nommo.
> 
> Sarah your little girl is going to be so well dressed. We didn't had half as much stuff and we've still got outfits Lyra never got to wear. Elina is one lucky lady.
> 
> April which daughter isn't going to her dads? Are you going for legal action for both?
> 
> B glad you had a good day. You deserve to indulge when you're here in the summer, after 40 weeks of super duper healthy eating!

For Faye i dont need to do any legal action her dad looks after her well and is constantly spending time with her, her best interests arein his heart (regardless to how he speaks to me at times) 
Angel im gathering up a case against him which in due course will be taken to court :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> My goodness! It's a turtle party and you're all chatting!
> 
> I have scrubbed and cleaned everything in the room, sorted everything in my dressing table, sorted my cupboards and Tori's clothes and everything is in place. I can't make up the cot til I have a mattress but when I do I will take pics to show you all. Also need letters for writing stuff on the one wall. I am now broken tho so I'm putting the nappies away and going to bed
> 
> Lunes, that bumgenius looks lovely :thumbup: I like the Lovelace one and the reflection donut goodie. We have those here but not with all the other beads so they look a bit boring
> 
> Emandi, I would rest until tomorrow so that the contractions can build up after you've had some sleep. Then nice long walk and hot bath etc. Sending loads of love and spontaneous labour thoughts :hugs:
> 
> Kit, count me in for TA's :thumbup: Can't wait! Who will slip a nipple this year :shrug:
> 
> Had more to say but I forgot
> 
> Night night turtle nuv-bugs
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

someones nesting.....


----------



## LunaLady

Well that is great news for Faye!! I hope you can work out some arrangements so April doesn't have to be uncomfortable at her dad's, too. I know here they take the child's wishes into consideration starting at age 10, I believe.


----------



## LunaLady

Hehehe.... this is so me!

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/45036064993288657_RBGGzWcp_c.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Look at me all on top of it.... here's Rhyko babbling! :dance:
https://vimeo.com/35844787


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just catching up.
> 
> Jaynie enjoy your curry! We had an amazing curry last weekend in london. Really nommo.
> 
> Sarah your little girl is going to be so well dressed. We didn't had half as much stuff and we've still got outfits Lyra never got to wear. Elina is one lucky lady.
> 
> April which daughter isn't going to her dads? Are you going for legal action for both?
> 
> B glad you had a good day. You deserve to indulge when you're here in the summer, after 40 weeks of super duper healthy eating!
> 
> For Faye i dont need to do any legal action her dad looks after her well and is constantly spending time with her, her best interests arein his heart (regardless to how he speaks to me at times)
> Angel im gathering up a case against him which in due course will be taken to court :)Click to expand...

Ah okay. That's good for Faye. Poor Angel, I hope you manage to sort everything out for her. It must be horrible to have to send her knowing she doesn't want to go :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Evening all 

Count me in Kit Kat x


----------



## LunaLady

What a spammer I am... baby is napping, can you tell?? :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Lol Luna ! 

Loveeeee that video .. He is so sweet x was that your airhead voice again ???? ;-)


----------



## Essie

Things I've learnt today:
I was breastfed til I was 18 months. 
I was 7 months when I got my first tooth
I was born one week early and was 5lb 14oz
I crawled at 8 months and walked at a year.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> All my nappies went pink in the wash so Henry is going to look gay

:haha:

He won't, it'll just make him aware at an early age that cross dressing isn't a bad thing at all :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> All my nappies went pink in the wash so Henry is going to look gay
> 
> :haha:
> 
> He won't, it'll just make him aware at an early age that cross dressing isn't a bad thing at all :shrug:Click to expand...

Who cares with that whopper of a willy :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

April I'm glad that it works in your favour but it's totally SHIT that a grandmother wouldn't want her granddaughter to stay bc she'd have to make some child friendly meals. What a hag. 

Luna love that video. Soooo cute. He's really telling you some tales. 

I just diced with death and ate some feta. Oh goshness it was delicious.


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Lol Luna !
> 
> Loveeeee that video .. He is so sweet x was that your airhead voice again ???? ;-)

YUP! :haha: Don't I come off as totally dumb in my videos?! LOL 



Essie said:


> Things I've learnt today:
> I was breastfed til I was 18 months.
> I was 7 months when I got my first tooth
> I was born one week early and was 5lb 14oz
> I crawled at 8 months and walked at a year.

Wow, that's wonderful stuff! Fun to learn stuff like that, eh? Good for your mum for bfing that long! I know formula was super pushed when we were babies.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka you have stuff from me too! My mum is going to post it from the uk after her trip here coz it's cheaper than from here :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun Jayniebabe, I nuv a nice curry me. Popadoms nom nom with all that yummy chutney and yoghurty sauce stuff. 'Specially after a few beers in an English tavern :beer: I'm sooooo going to have a curry when I'm in the UK in the summer




HollyMonkey said:


> Tell you what I really like even though it's Chinese is crispy seaweed :cloud9: And chinese barbecue spare ribs with chicken chow mein from an English chinese takeaway




HollyMonkey said:


> I'll have a chinese takeaway when I'm in the uk too. I'll be eating very healthily for a week: curry, chinese, fish and chips, M&S pork pies....:haha:

Hungry B? :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Tell you what I really like even though it's Chinese is crispy seaweed :cloud9: And chinese barbecue spare ribs with chicken chow mein from an English chinese takeaway

I had seaweed and chow main last night. No ribs in this Muslim household though. 



HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka you have stuff from me too! My mum is going to post it from the uk after her trip here coz it's cheaper than from here :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun Jayniebabe, I nuv a nice curry me. Popadoms nom nom with all that yummy chutney and yoghurty sauce stuff. 'Specially after a few beers in an English tavern :beer: I'm sooooo going to have a curry when I'm in the UK in the summer

Now I want a curry! B I was wondering if I could do similar - can I post things to your parents for them to take to you? When is their next visit?


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Look at me all on top of it.... here's Rhyko babbling! :dance:
> https://vimeo.com/35844787

He is just so cute Luna....his little personality is really coming out now :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Lol Luna !
> 
> Loveeeee that video .. He is so sweet x was that your airhead voice again ???? ;-)
> 
> YUP! :haha: Don't I come off as totally dumb in my videos?! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Things I've learnt today:
> I was breastfed til I was 18 months.
> I was 7 months when I got my first tooth
> I was born one week early and was 5lb 14oz
> I crawled at 8 months and walked at a year.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's wonderful stuff! Fun to learn stuff like that, eh? Good for your mum for bfing that long! I know formula was super pushed when we were babies.Click to expand...

I knew i was bf but not for that long. I think she stopped when pregnant with my brother who was then also bf. And she had no pain relief for either of her labours. She's certainly not one to be told what to do my mum.


----------



## Sarachka

I know I was breastfed for a year. 
I was about 7 lbs 8 when I was born. 
I was 2 weeks early according to the doctors due date estimations but she wasn't getting aunt flo when I was conceived so they didn't have much to go by. I guess in 81/82 scans weren't so good.
Mum had no pain relief with either labours.


----------



## Essie

Aww Luna I love the video of Rhyko :awww: . Lyra has been chatting away all day today, it's so funny.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Things I've learnt today:
> I was breastfed til I was 18 months.
> I was 7 months when I got my first tooth
> I was born one week early and was 5lb 14oz
> I crawled at 8 months and walked at a year.

Ooo, interesting!

I'm not entirely sure my mum would remember all of those details :-k Must ask!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goes without saying I'm in for TA's Kit! Didn't think I'd need to even confirm :haha:

Like your list Essie!

I was breastfed for quite a while but my mum said it was tricky with the school timings for my bro and sis all the time so she just handed me Farley's Rusks alot because in those days no one cared about how babies were fed!

I talked at about 2 and a half but in my defense for being slow it was Flemish and English at the same time (we lived in Belgium then and I went to Flemish Kindergarten) and walked at about 18 months. Lazy bumbum. My mum said that from 7 months I made amazing things with Lego for hours and hours and she thought I was autistic. Thanks mum, love you too. Holly has zero interest in Lego, she doesn't have the Lego gene :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Things I've learnt today:
> I was breastfed til I was 18 months.
> I was 7 months when I got my first tooth
> I was born one week early and was 5lb 14oz
> I crawled at 8 months and walked at a year.
> 
> Ooo, interesting!
> 
> I'm not entirely sure my mum would remember all of those details :-k Must ask!Click to expand...

Mine didn't remember either, she had my health record book out as I asked how old i was when I crawled. I'm the oldest and mine was all diligently filled in, my younger brothers has his weights and that's it. Guess she didn't have as much time with a toddler and a newborn to contend with!


----------



## Sarachka

I love it when we are all online. 

When I win the lottery I'm going to book us all into a spa with world class massage facilities!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I was 7lbs and something I think, about like Holly but will have to check that. My sis was 6 and something and my bro 9 and something, porky


----------



## x-ginge-x

Things I know about me.....

I have to find my baby book ;) brb


----------



## HollyMonkey

EVERYONE says I was the naughtiest toddler EVER :shock: Scandalous lies :nope:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> EVERYONE says I was the naughtiest toddler EVER :shock: Scandalous lies :nope:

My parents kept telling me I "never slept" as a baby. Well my baby book says I slept through the night at 8 weeks 1 day!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm off with a few friends Sezi you would've very welcome but I'm getting a freebie - even better (my friend is buying)... Got my mustard dress on and tights and brogues :thumbup: 

Off to catch up.


----------



## Crunchie

I crawled at 4 months !!! Not sure I would have coped with that ...

My mum had no pain relief for all 3 labours, not gas & air or my dad or anyone with her 

How hard is she !!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my mum went to term with all 3 of us and I don't think she had pain relief, not sure it even existed then??!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Well that is great news for Faye!! I hope you can work out some arrangements so April doesn't have to be uncomfortable at her dad's, too. I know here they take the child's wishes into consideration starting at age 10, I believe.

im not sure what age it is here but i hope it is 10 as she is 10! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Fun!
I'll go :)

I was 7 weeks early
5 pounds 4 ounces
20 day NICU stay
My mom pumped for a few weeks, but I was formula fed after that, as I wouldn't latch.
Not sure when I crawled, but I didn't walk until I was sixteen months :thumbup:
And my first word was 'kitty' when I was eighteen months. We had a lot of cats back then, hehe!

ETA: My mom had an emergency c-section, so yes - she had drugs :haha:

And I slept through the night at 6 weeks (adjusted age of -1week (39 weeks gestation). Formula baby for you! :haha: Apparently I was a great sleeper, always have been! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Ok, so far for the TA's (thanks for the PMs) we have..
> 
> Addie
> April
> Molly
> Sezi
> Lissy
> Luna
> 
> Smaller than last year but a nice even number :thumbup:
> 
> I shall get to work soon on setting the awardees :happydance:

Updated:

Addie
April
Molly
Sezi
Lissy
Luna
Bethany
Essie
Trin
Crunchster

Any more for any more?? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> EVERYONE says I was the naughtiest toddler EVER :shock: Scandalous lies :nope:
> 
> My parents kept telling me I "never slept" as a baby. Well my baby book says I slept through the night at 8 weeks 1 day!Click to expand...

:haha: The slander!

My bro was born without a sucking instinct so was on solids at 2 weeks old :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just catching up.
> 
> Jaynie enjoy your curry! We had an amazing curry last weekend in london. Really nommo.
> 
> Sarah your little girl is going to be so well dressed. We didn't had half as much stuff and we've still got outfits Lyra never got to wear. Elina is one lucky lady.
> 
> April which daughter isn't going to her dads? Are you going for legal action for both?
> 
> B glad you had a good day. You deserve to indulge when you're here in the summer, after 40 weeks of super duper healthy eating!
> 
> For Faye i dont need to do any legal action her dad looks after her well and is constantly spending time with her, her best interests arein his heart (regardless to how he speaks to me at times)
> Angel im gathering up a case against him which in due course will be taken to court :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah okay. That's good for Faye. Poor Angel, I hope you manage to sort everything out for her. It must be horrible to have to send her knowing she doesn't want to go :nope:Click to expand...

i hate it and each week i pray she has the strength to stand up for herself


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Ok, so far for the TA's (thanks for the PMs) we have..
> 
> Addie
> April
> Molly
> Sezi
> Lissy
> Luna
> 
> Smaller than last year but a nice even number :thumbup:
> 
> I shall get to work soon on setting the awardees :happydance:

Count me in too. Was going PM you :thumbup::yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't know my first word but I used to call Playmobile people 'doodle-oodle men' and we still call them that in our family. Like Sarachka's gompa gomp houses :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April I'm glad that it works in your favour but it's totally SHIT that a grandmother wouldn't want her granddaughter to stay bc she'd have to make some child friendly meals. What a hag.
> 
> Luna love that video. Soooo cute. He's really telling you some tales.
> 
> I just diced with death and ate some feta. Oh goshness it was delicious.

yeah i know shes a douche, Faye doesnt even like her, her own grandmother! dont blame her really she nags and nags allll the time!


----------



## LunaLady

So many of your mommies had no drugs! That's awesome :bodyb:

What a fun chat you started, Essie!! :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Goes without saying I'm in for TA's Kit! Didn't think I'd need to even confirm :haha:
> 
> Like your list Essie!
> 
> I was breastfed for quite a while but my mum said it was tricky with the school timings for my bro and sis all the time so she just handed me Farley's Rusks alot because in those days no one cared about how babies were fed!
> 
> I talked at about 2 and a half but in my defense for being slow it was Flemish and English at the same time (we lived in Belgium then and I went to Flemish Kindergarten) and walked at about 18 months. Lazy bumbum. My mum said that from 7 months I made amazing things with Lego for hours and hours and she thought I was autistic. Thanks mum, love you too. Holly has zero interest in Lego, she doesn't have the Lego gene :shrug:

Well, my nephew (step nephew if we are being exact) is autistic (Aspergers) and guess what his greatest passion is?? LEGO! No flies on your mumsie :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm off with a few friends Sezi you would've very welcome but I'm getting a freebie - even better (my friend is buying)... Got my mustard dress on and tights and brogues :thumbup:
> 
> Off to catch up.

Oooo, tell us what you're having!! :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly _sort of_ crawled at 4 months Crunch, slithered along on her belly anyway! I don't know when I crawled. Probably really late since I seem to have been a lazy baby. I'll prepare a questionnaire for my mum!

Saachka my parent's are coming over on the 17th Feb, in the car.....so you can post stuff to them. I'll pm you their address in the morning on the fast computer :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I was a forceps delivery too, I do not fancy that without pain relief :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> EVERYONE says I was the naughtiest toddler EVER :shock: Scandalous lies :nope:
> 
> My parents kept telling me I "never slept" as a baby. Well my baby book says I slept through the night at 8 weeks 1 day!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: The slander!
> 
> My bro was born without a sucking instinct so was on solids at 2 weeks old :shrug:Click to expand...

:shock:

Today's health visitors would have had a field day! Mine almost went apoplectic when I said I was starting weaning at 21/22 weeks!!


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> I was a forceps delivery too, I do not fancy that without pain relief :wacko:

Eeep, yeah, that couldn't have been pleasant! :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Ok, so far for the TA's (thanks for the PMs) we have..
> 
> Addie
> April
> Molly
> Sezi
> Lissy
> Luna
> 
> Smaller than last year but a nice even number :thumbup:
> 
> I shall get to work soon on setting the awardees :happydance:
> 
> Count me in too. Was going PM you :thumbup::yipee:Click to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't know my first word but I used to call Playmobile people 'doodle-oodle men' and we still call them that in our family. Like Sarachka's gompa gomp houses :haha:

My first word was antidisestablishmentarianism. Honest. I've always been a bit precocious.


----------



## kit_cat

essie said:


> i was a forceps delivery too, i do not fancy that without pain relief :wacko:

hell. No.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I was born on 23rd of August 1990 at 12:11am and was 2 weeks early .
I weighed 7lb11oz
My first smile was 2nd October 1990
First Laugh 12th december 1990
first sat up on 23rd april 1991
first crawled june 3rd 1991
stood up august 5th 1991
walked on September 8th 1991
first tooth was may 18th 1991
first words october 3rd 1991


----------



## mummyApril

well me all i know is i think i was 6oz 15lb and 2 weeks late i was fed huge amounts of food as a comfort for my mum losing my sister :shrug: (i think she was just being nice cos i was FAT) lol
dont really know much as normally i have to call my mum 'auntie' :wacko: no time to talk about that sort of stuff lol


----------



## kit_cat

April..it's a really sad thing to hear of a grandma who is so uncaring, especially when Faye's dad is trying his best where Faye is concerned.

What are Angel's grandparents like?


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I was born on 23rd at 12:11am and was 2 weeks early .
> I weighed 7lb11oz
> My first smile was 2nd October 1990
> First Laugh 12th december 1990
> first sat up on 23rd april 1991
> first crawled june 3rd 1991
> stood up august 5th 1991
> walked on September 8th 1991
> first tooth was may 18th 1991
> first words october 3rd 1991

Born on the 23rd of ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Ginge you're so ICKLE! I'd just moved to Paris and was going to Indie concerts at the weekends and learning about sex while you were teething :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Ok, so far for the TA's (thanks for the PMs) we have..
> 
> Addie
> April
> Molly
> Sezi
> Lissy
> Luna
> 
> Smaller than last year but a nice even number :thumbup:
> 
> I shall get to work soon on setting the awardees :happydance:
> 
> Count me in too. Was going PM you :thumbup::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee:Click to expand...

STOP THE PRESS!!! WHAT'S THIS ABOUT TA'S??? NOT WITHOUT ME THIS TIME! :sulk:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Ginge you're so ICKLE! I'd just moved to Paris and was going to Indie concerts at the weekends and learning about sex while you were teething :haha:

:haha: I was just thinking similar thoughts, what with me being :jo:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..it's a really sad thing to hear of a grandma who is so uncaring, especially when Faye's dad is trying his best where Faye is concerned.
> 
> What are Angel's grandparents like?

Angels nan is a buy your love type nan, i think she wants to be a good nan but she really doesnt have Angels best interest at heart, otherwise she would slap her son into sense and not think his actions wise, she has kidnapped Angel before driving her at top speed in her car! The police did nothing, we get on but deep down i dont like her neither do i trust her! She doesnt see her paternal grandad


----------



## LunaLady

NEwbie!!! Only a couple more days until your scan! :dance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Count me in the TAs :)


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Ok, so far for the TA's (thanks for the PMs) we have..
> 
> Addie
> April
> Molly
> Sezi
> Lissy
> Luna
> 
> Smaller than last year but a nice even number :thumbup:
> 
> I shall get to work soon on setting the awardees :happydance:
> 
> Count me in too. Was going PM you :thumbup::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> STOP THE PRESS!!! WHAT'S THIS ABOUT TA'S??? NOT WITHOUT ME THIS TIME! :sulk:Click to expand...

Yay newbs!!! I hoped you'd be about soon! My plan B was to ask addie to text you :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Ok, so far for the TA's (thanks for the PMs) we have..
> 
> Addie
> April
> Molly
> Sezi
> Lissy
> Luna
> 
> Smaller than last year but a nice even number :thumbup:
> 
> I shall get to work soon on setting the awardees :happydance:
> 
> Count me in too. Was going PM you :thumbup::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> STOP THE PRESS!!! WHAT'S THIS ABOUT TA'S??? NOT WITHOUT ME THIS TIME! :sulk:Click to expand...

hiya limey :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ginge you're so ICKLE! I'd just moved to Paris and was going to Indie concerts at the weekends and learning about sex while you were teething :haha:
> 
> :haha: I was just thinking similar thoughts, what with me being :jo:Click to expand...

i was on my way to live in Canada :cloud9:


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm off with a few friends Sezi you would've very welcome but I'm getting a freebie - even better (my friend is buying)... Got my mustard dress on and tights and brogues :thumbup:
> 
> Off to catch up.
> 
> Oooo, tell us what you're having!! :munch:Click to expand...

I know I am going to have a dopiaza if we go to the usual one and if not I'll har a balti or a bhuna with rice and naan and mango chutney :munch: :munch: I can't wait :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..it's a really sad thing to hear of a grandma who is so uncaring, especially when Faye's dad is trying his best where Faye is concerned.
> 
> What are Angel's grandparents like?
> 
> Angels nan is a buy your love type nan, i think she wants to be a good nan but she really doesnt have Angels best interest at heart, otherwise she would slap her son into sense and not think his actions wise, she has kidnapped Angel before driving her at top speed in her car! The police did nothing, we get on but deep down i dont like her neither do i trust her! She doesnt see her paternal grandadClick to expand...

OMG...kidnapped her? :nope:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry ladies edited ...was born on 23rd August 1990 :) at 12:11am


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Count me in the TAs :)

:wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Ok, so far for the TA's (thanks for the PMs) we have..
> 
> Addie
> April
> Molly
> Sezi
> Lissy
> Luna
> 
> Smaller than last year but a nice even number :thumbup:
> 
> I shall get to work soon on setting the awardees :happydance:
> 
> Count me in too. Was going PM you :thumbup::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> STOP THE PRESS!!! WHAT'S THIS ABOUT TA'S??? NOT WITHOUT ME THIS TIME! :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay newbs!!! I hoped you'd be about soon! My plan B was to ask addie to text you :thumbup:Click to expand...

yay! thanks for thinking of me! :hugs: 

i've been working like crazy as of late... at work now actually. so what do i need to do to participate?


----------



## mummyApril

*TURTLE PARTY!!!*

clearly didnt work that link haha


----------



## newbie_ttc

ooh! it's a turtle party it seems! 

hi everyone!!! :wave:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm off with a few friends Sezi you would've very welcome but I'm getting a freebie - even better (my friend is buying)... Got my mustard dress on and tights and brogues :thumbup:
> 
> Off to catch up.
> 
> Oooo, tell us what you're having!! :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I am going to have a dopiaza if we go to the usual one and if not I'll har a balti or a bhuna with rice and naan and mango chutney :munch: :munch: I can't wait :yipee:Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmmmmm, enjoy Jaynie, you deserve a delicious treat :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

T'is a party indeed. Still not left I am going to faint!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..it's a really sad thing to hear of a grandma who is so uncaring, especially when Faye's dad is trying his best where Faye is concerned.
> 
> What are Angel's grandparents like?
> 
> Angels nan is a buy your love type nan, i think she wants to be a good nan but she really doesnt have Angels best interest at heart, otherwise she would slap her son into sense and not think his actions wise, she has kidnapped Angel before driving her at top speed in her car! The police did nothing, we get on but deep down i dont like her neither do i trust her! She doesnt see her paternal grandadClick to expand...
> 
> OMG...kidnapped her? :nope:Click to expand...

Yes Angel was 6, i rang her dad to see when to pick her up, he had a new gf and told me not to bother! Thats when i got frantic found out where they were (via mutual friends) and my dad drove me there, knocked on the door, wouldnt answer, got in the car and rang the police, then they came out the house but i was threatened by them, they got in the car and started racing off while my dad tried as safely as possible to stay with them, in the end they went back to the house and stayed there, police rang them and they co-operated! She was returned the next day, until the next time her dad kept her from me, actually hid her from the court and order etc! :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie's feelers came out with all this talk of the TA's :haha:

At last Henry has woken up and swapped sides, he's been slouching all evening and pressing on something and it's been a bit painful but he's moved off the painful bit now!

'spose I'd better get to bed soon

The top I'm making for little man is really cute but alot more complex than the picture in the pattern suggests! I'm going to force him to wear it alot after all this effort. 'Til he's at least 18yrs old :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

wow essay sorry :/


----------



## firstbaby25

My mouth is watering writing down what I want to eat! :haha: 

Can't wait for the TA's - thanks Kit :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> *TURTLE PARTY!!!*
> 
> clearly didnt work that link haha

Thought that was your first word April :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

B you're off to bed and I've not had my tea :growlmad:

I am like you Luna when I am hungry...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> *TURTLE PARTY!!!*
> 
> clearly didnt work that link haha
> 
> Thought that was your first word April :winkwink:Click to expand...

very intellectual me was :haha:!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..it's a really sad thing to hear of a grandma who is so uncaring, especially when Faye's dad is trying his best where Faye is concerned.
> 
> What are Angel's grandparents like?
> 
> Angels nan is a buy your love type nan, i think she wants to be a good nan but she really doesnt have Angels best interest at heart, otherwise she would slap her son into sense and not think his actions wise, she has kidnapped Angel before driving her at top speed in her car! The police did nothing, we get on but deep down i dont like her neither do i trust her! She doesnt see her paternal grandadClick to expand...
> 
> OMG...kidnapped her? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Angel was 6, i rang her dad to see when to pick her up, he had a new gf and told me not to bother! Thats when i got frantic found out where they were (via mutual friends) and my dad drove me there, knocked on the door, wouldnt answer, got in the car and rang the police, then they came out the house but i was threatened by them, they got in the car and started racing off while my dad tried as safely as possible to stay with them, in the end they went back to the house and stayed there, police rang them and they co-operated! She was returned the next day, until the next time her dad kept her from me, actually hid her from the court and order etc! :nope:Click to expand...

:shock:

You must long for a simple, calm life.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm really into painting my nails at the moment bc it's the only piece of my body I'm happy with lol. Tonight they are hot pink. I rly would like my nails done every week if time & money allowed. Ginge did you used to do gel nails? Or did I make that up?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am reading all your posts April but not commenting much because I'm about to go to bed and am a bit sleepy and will only say sleepy-brain obvious things, when I know how complicated 'restructured' families can be! Or even non restructured ones! But different sets of parents and grandparents does complicate things!


----------



## x-ginge-x

yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

turtle


----------



## x-ginge-x

party


----------



## x-ginge-x

:ninja:

I hereby dedicate this post to every single one of you!!

Simply because without you ladies I don't quite know where I would be...this has been a place for me to vent about anything and everything. Through all my tears and upset and all the problems I have had, you girls have been there to give me advice and offer your opinions on issues. I would have lost my mind with all the crap from last year had I not been able to come on here and complain. Seeing what experiences you girls have had with your hatchling's has made me even more determined to have things how I want them and not be pushed otherwise...Trin and Luna being the biggest inspirations. I am determined to be pregnant by the end of 2012 and I finally have the right partner to do it with. Here's to hoping I get the house and can decorate to my hearts content!!

I wish for every turtle to have a fantabulous 2012 and that this year just keeps getting better and better!!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> April..it's a really sad thing to hear of a grandma who is so uncaring, especially when Faye's dad is trying his best where Faye is concerned.
> 
> What are Angel's grandparents like?
> 
> Angels nan is a buy your love type nan, i think she wants to be a good nan but she really doesnt have Angels best interest at heart, otherwise she would slap her son into sense and not think his actions wise, she has kidnapped Angel before driving her at top speed in her car! The police did nothing, we get on but deep down i dont like her neither do i trust her! She doesnt see her paternal grandadClick to expand...
> 
> OMG...kidnapped her? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Angel was 6, i rang her dad to see when to pick her up, he had a new gf and told me not to bother! Thats when i got frantic found out where they were (via mutual friends) and my dad drove me there, knocked on the door, wouldnt answer, got in the car and rang the police, then they came out the house but i was threatened by them, they got in the car and started racing off while my dad tried as safely as possible to stay with them, in the end they went back to the house and stayed there, police rang them and they co-operated! She was returned the next day, until the next time her dad kept her from me, actually hid her from the court and order etc! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> You must long for a simple, calm life.Click to expand...

yes! which i will hoping for when they turn 10 haha


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I am reading all your posts April but not commenting much because I'm about to go to bed and am a bit sleepy and will only say sleepy-brain obvious things, when I know how complicated 'restructured' families can be! Or even non restructured ones! But different sets of parents and grandparents does complicate things!

thats ok B and yes very complicated i only brought it on myself but i wasnt staying around for Angel to witness things she shouldnt


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D

i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Feeling optimistic for an upwards trend on my weigh in tomorrow- not to 50kg I shouldn't think but up a bit :thumbup:

I did pink toes last night Sarachka

First words- when I was about 5 the teacher called my parents into school to talk about my swearing and foul language :blush: This was NOT my parents fault, but my bro and sis who thought it was hilarious to teach me rude words (like we do with French people) and that I was proud to use at school! :awww:

And my ex had a super genius son and he was called into the school when he was about 6 because the teachers were a little concerned that the lad preferred to read the newspaper in the playground at breaktime rather than play kiss chase and football etc :shrug: Needless to say his son went on to get a first at Oxford at the age of 19!

Being called in about swearing is a bit less prestigious :haha:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...

I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Go back and read the 000th post everyone


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo no I couldn't do false nails! 

Nighty night all xxxxxxxxxx Happy turtle partying into the night! xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:Click to expand...

I also got acrylics done for my wedding, then on honeymoon something horrid happened. I still shudder at the thought.

We went water skiing and I had never done it before. I got the hang of it ok on the way out so the guy in the boat thought he'd speed up BIG TIME on the way back in. As soon as I hit my own wake, I hit the water at speed and 8 of my nails got ripped off by the impact. My nail beds were all bleeding, I had to drink many, many cocktails that night to get over it :drunk:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:Click to expand...

my nails were plain and clear for my wedding. not by choice tho. instead of getting them done days before i waited til the day of and ran out of time! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> :ninja:
> 
> I hereby dedicate this post to every single one of you!!
> 
> Simply because without you ladies I don't quite know where I would be...this has been a place for me to vent about anything and everything. Through all my tears and upset and all the problems I have had, you girls have been there to give me advice and offer your opinions on issues. I would have lost my mind with all the crap from last year had I not been able to come on here and complain. Seeing what experiences you girls have had with your hatchling's has made me even more determined to have things how I want them and not be pushed otherwise...Trin and Luna being the biggest inspirations. I am determined to be pregnant by the end of 2012 and I finally have the right partner to do it with. Here's to hoping I get the house and can decorate to my hearts content!!
> 
> I wish for every turtle to have a fantabulous 2012 and that this year just keeps getting better and better!!!

Aww thanks Ginge:hugs: I wish you every super dream come true for 2012 :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I also got acrylics done for my wedding, then on honeymoon something horrid happened. I still shudder at the thought.
> 
> We went water skiing and I had never done it before. I got the hang of it ok on the way out so the guy in the boat thought he'd speed up BIG TIME on the way back in. As soon as I hit my own wake, I hit the water at speed and 8 of my nails got ripped off by the impact. My nail beds were all bleeding, I had to drink many, many cocktails that night to get over it :drunk:Click to expand...

:shock: i think i'm going to barf!! kit, that is so awful!!


----------



## kit_cat

Aww thanks Ginge...lovely dedication. May this be YOUR year!!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

What a sweet dedication, Ginge!! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I also got acrylics done for my wedding, then on honeymoon something horrid happened. I still shudder at the thought.
> 
> We went water skiing and I had never done it before. I got the hang of it ok on the way out so the guy in the boat thought he'd speed up BIG TIME on the way back in. As soon as I hit my own wake, I hit the water at speed and 8 of my nails got ripped off by the impact. My nail beds were all bleeding, I had to drink many, many cocktails that night to get over it :drunk:Click to expand...

:shock: there are no words.... :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I also got acrylics done for my wedding, then on honeymoon something horrid happened. I still shudder at the thought.
> 
> We went water skiing and I had never done it before. I got the hang of it ok on the way out so the guy in the boat thought he'd speed up BIG TIME on the way back in. As soon as I hit my own wake, I hit the water at speed and 8 of my nails got ripped off by the impact. My nail beds were all bleeding, I had to drink many, many cocktails that night to get over it :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: i think i'm going to barf!! kit, that is so awful!!Click to expand...

No, I've had more pleasant experiences to be honest :haha:

You were asking what you need to do for the TAs..I'll PM everyone very soon :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

guess i'll get back to work now. lovely post ginge :hugs:

nuv to you all :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night B :kiss:
G'night Henry :kiss:
G'night John boy :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I also got acrylics done for my wedding, then on honeymoon something horrid happened. I still shudder at the thought.
> 
> We went water skiing and I had never done it before. I got the hang of it ok on the way out so the guy in the boat thought he'd speed up BIG TIME on the way back in. As soon as I hit my own wake, I hit the water at speed and 8 of my nails got ripped off by the impact. My nail beds were all bleeding, I had to drink many, many cocktails that night to get over it :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: there are no words.... :shock:Click to expand...

I had a few at the time but I'm far too much of a lady to repeat them now :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I also got acrylics done for my wedding, then on honeymoon something horrid happened. I still shudder at the thought.
> 
> We went water skiing and I had never done it before. I got the hang of it ok on the way out so the guy in the boat thought he'd speed up BIG TIME on the way back in. As soon as I hit my own wake, I hit the water at speed and 8 of my nails got ripped off by the impact. My nail beds were all bleeding, I had to drink many, many cocktails that night to get over it :drunk:Click to expand...

oh my :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

aw Ginge you sweetie youll defo get up the duff :)


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> yes i did gel nails sarachka i did acrylics too :D
> 
> i can never wear false nails! i tried and i couldnt wash up or anything was awful time in my life lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got them done for my wedding, but had them done a few days before. It was hell! I was already trying to get them off at the reception :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> my nails were plain and clear for my wedding. not by choice tho. instead of getting them done days before i waited til the day of and ran out of time! :dohh:Click to expand...

I actually only got 9 nails done. A few days before I was supposed to have them done I shut my little fingernail in a toilet door and the nail went all horrible and then fell off, so I couldnt have that one done :dohh: our wedding photographer took a photo of our hands with our rings and very kindly photoshopped in a nail on my little finger.


----------



## Sarachka

Very sweet dedication post Ginge!!

How tricky is it to do gel nails on yourself?


----------



## Essie

Lovely post ginge :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

if youre all gone in a bit then goodnight il be bk x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Very tricky as its sticky and messy but possible :) and satisfying too :D knowing you can have them when you want....I sold my nail kit and bought a 3DS as nothing stays on my nails! 

Night all :kiss: :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night everyone, see you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HIII LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is everyones night going.


----------



## addie25

I am resting watching a show called Lottery changed my life. I want to win the lottery!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

OH cut my toe nails for me today. It was a very sweet moment.


----------



## mummyApril

Cassie says hi, shes thinking of you all hope youre all ok and she misses you all muchly :) shell be back soon just lots of uni work/exams xxx


----------



## mummyApril

arrrr thats love Sarah right there!


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all. Kit, that nail story made my fingertips tingle. Ouch! 

Ginge, love the post dear... Have I told you yet you remind me of Adele. Not sure why but there you have it. :flower:

Jaynie/Luna- OH was very demanding... the things we made me do! :shock: :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

April, you put up with so much from her dad love... I'm sorry.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, you put up with so much from her dad love... I'm sorry.

thanks Molly, made me so much stronger! i will never tell Angel she doesnt need to know these things


----------



## addie25

April what happened??


----------



## firstbaby25

Gosh I feel better! I ordered from a take away as they only left their house at 10pm. Too late for me having to be up at 6am :shock: I feel so much better but had heart set on curry do I ordered a balti and a garlic naan and I've got the left overs for work :munch:

April - I think you are doing the right thing but if it comes to court and that you may want to warn angel that she will have to tell someone (probably not Dad) what it is she wants...

Sezi I'm in to my nails at the moment... They are a lovely royal blurry colour that I got for Christmas, I nuv it ATM! I've also tanned, going to do it again in the week :thumbup:

I don't like false nails either I paint my nails but I keep them fairly short & even!

Oh dear Molls :shock: :haha: all in good fun though! 

:hi: addie I'm just chilling and letting my late dinner settle before I go to bed... Ready to do another week at work! I'm tired thinking about it. 

Ginge :hugs: lovely dedication! I hope this year brings you all you want and more. This thread is so lovely :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

HI JAYNIE!!! Rest up for the week ahead!!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> April what happened??

its old news but page 7199 x


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Gosh I feel better! I ordered from a take away as they only left their house at 10pm. Too late for me having to be up at 6am :shock: I feel so much better but had heart set on curry do I ordered a balti and a garlic naan and I've got the left overs for work :munch:
> 
> April - I think you are doing the right thing but if it comes to court and that you may want to warn angel that she will have to tell someone (probably not Dad) what it is she wants...
> 
> Sezi I'm in to my nails at the moment... They are a lovely royal blurry colour that I got for Christmas, I nuv it ATM! I've also tanned, going to do it again in the week :thumbup:
> 
> I don't like false nails either I paint my nails but I keep them fairly short & even!
> 
> Oh dear Molls :shock: :haha: all in good fun though!
> 
> :hi: addie I'm just chilling and letting my late dinner settle before I go to bed... Ready to do another week at work! I'm tired thinking about it.
> 
> Ginge :hugs: lovely dedication! I hope this year brings you all you want and more. This thread is so lovely :cloud9:

she already knows one day it will come to that, if she doesnt want to tell her dad herself, i sit down a lot and talk to her about her feelings etc, shes very emotional girl when she comes back from there


----------



## mummyApril

your dinner sounds yummo Jaynie wish i could eat that! i had tomato soup again


----------



## addie25

WOW April I am sorry :( You don't deserve that behavior.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> WOW April I am sorry :( You don't deserve that behavior.

its ok he has had hes chances he will regret them not me :)


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight all xx


----------



## addie25

Very true April.:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

The origin of the word Boob: B = the arial view. oo = the front view. b = the side view.


----------



## LunaLady

:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi! Baby?


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> Emandi! Baby?

Hello Molly, missed you :hugs:!
No baby :nope:. No contractions either :nope:. All stopped after some 36 hours :cry:. Can't sleep, can't function anymore :shrug:.
Waiting for reasonable time to call hospital and book section. They are struggling with beds, so I'm going to do it today instead of Wednesday.

Hope you and Leo are better. :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:yipee: Weigh in- 49.7 kgs. My target is back in sight! :yipee: It had to be the case since I've done so much special meal planning and cooking this week to get it back up, my efforts simply _had_ to be rewarded :dohh: 

Fasting bloods 81 :thumbup:

According to my book Henry weighs about 1.100kgs now and in 2 weeks time I'll be 6 months pregnant and thus entering 3rd tri! Wowser.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Calm before the storm Emandi. :happydance: Book an appointment for a c section today! I'm a firm believer in Sod's Law :thumbup:

*HAPPY MONDAYS ALL!!*

I'm going to do _LOADS_ of stuff today, masses and tons of creative making of things and writing of things. Today is going to be a marvellous enormous outspilling of my soul and my mind and my manual dexterity and a celebration of life and pregnancy and the universe :wohoo: With excellent food and some sport since both are good for the body and the soul.

In fact I think I need to get into some new sport;

Running 
Swimming
Cycling (mountain biking and road biking so kind of 2 sports there)
Tennis 
Roller blading
(Walking)

Those are my sports I practice on a very regular (when not pregnant) basis and it's only five, since I don't really count walking, which isn't very many given all the sports in the world :shrug: There are some I do occasionally like rowing and other sea sports but it's not many or weekly. I think I should take up fencing or something after baby, learn totally from scratch a new sport since I'm sure it's very good for you, like learning a new language, just a new language of the body.

Actually fencing is a bit indoors for me, maybe I'll join a Nordic walking group or something :shrug:

NOOOOO I KNOW!!!!! :yipee: I can start horse-riding again! There's a place up the road, I'll enquire about a weekly lesson when my lady garden is all better :thumbup: That's a good plan. I could fancy a new sport :happydance:

*Right, off to make my day big and fat and juicy with activities now...*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Wonderful plans Bethany!

Mine include going to work all day :-(

Meant to tell you yesterday - Elina now owns her first swim nappy. Are you proud?!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

The painter arrived today :wacko: African time! So the second coat in the sunroom is painted and the wooden posts in the bedroom are being done. Then he will finish the bbq and apparently he brought his chainsaw so then he will cut the bouganvilla that is threatening to take over our roof. I love it. It's an heirloom variety - pale mauve- and looks gorgeous, but it is covering the boys' skylight so their room is so dark. It has to be done but I shall be very :cry: Hopefully it will be happy as a bush

I am home for the morning. The plan was for me to take MOndays off from now on because i work Saturdays but this monday and next I have patients booked. At least it's only afternoon today


----------



## firstbaby25

Same here Sez :( PLUS I get the added bonus of rowing with Adam who has decided I'm seeing someone else :nope: BOYS.

April sorry I missed you :hugs: 

B I am jealous!


----------



## TrinityMom

Wow you girls had a party last night!!!!

Kit! That nail story! :shock: I'm still cringing!!!!

Ginge, what a lovely dedication :hugs:

Rhyko is toooooo cute Luna. And I love your airhead voice :winkwink:

Emandi, I agree with B, book and you will start contracting like crazy....at least I really really hope so :hugs:

Newbie, must I come and slap your boss? Why are you working on a Sunday????:growlmad:

I am bursting for the loo. Got our stooopid 3G card in because we're out of gigs on the other one and if you move it disconnects. And sometimes it just disconnects for no reason :dohh: Hate it! SO I've been sitting still catching up and now posting so I don't go offline....must get breakfast too


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Same here Sez :( PLUS I get the added bonus of rowing with Adam who has decided I'm seeing someone else :nope: BOYS.
> 
> April sorry I missed you :hugs:
> 
> B I am jealous!

:shock: seeing someone else??? :gun:

EDIT: :dohh: My preggy brain read that as HE'S seeing someone else :dohh: All ready to dash out and defend you


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Emandi! Baby?
> 
> Hello Molly, missed you :hugs:!
> No baby :nope:. No contractions either :nope:. All stopped after some 36 hours :cry:. Can't sleep, can't function anymore :shrug:.
> Waiting for reasonable time to call hospital and book section. They are struggling with beds, so I'm going to do it today instead of Wednesday.
> 
> Hope you and Leo are better. :kiss:Click to expand...

oh Emandi i hope you dont have to have a c section like B said it could be the calm before the storm!! youve got my number let me know if you need anything :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Calm before the storm Emandi. :happydance: Book an appointment for a c section today! I'm a firm believer in Sod's Law :thumbup:
> 
> *HAPPY MONDAYS ALL!!*
> 
> I'm going to do _LOADS_ of stuff today, masses and tons of creative making of things and writing of things. Today is going to be a marvellous enormous outspilling of my soul and my mind and my manual dexterity and a celebration of life and pregnancy and the universe :wohoo: With excellent food and some sport since both are good for the body and the soul.
> 
> In fact I think I need to get into some new sport;
> 
> Running
> Swimming
> Cycling (mountain biking and road biking so kind of 2 sports there)
> Tennis
> Roller blading
> (Walking)
> 
> Those are my sports I practice on a very regular (when not pregnant) basis and it's only five, since I don't really count walking, which isn't very many given all the sports in the world :shrug: There are some I do occasionally like rowing and other sea sports but it's not many or weekly. I think I should take up fencing or something after baby, learn totally from scratch a new sport since I'm sure it's very good for you, like learning a new language, just a new language of the body.
> 
> Actually fencing is a bit indoors for me, maybe I'll join a Nordic walking group or something :shrug:
> 
> NOOOOO I KNOW!!!!! :yipee: I can start horse-riding again! There's a place up the road, I'll enquire about a weekly lesson when my lady garden is all better :thumbup: That's a good plan. I could fancy a new sport :happydance:
> 
> *Right, off to make my day big and fat and juicy with activities now...*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

wow B enthusiasm on a Monday right there! ooh horse riding thatll be real good for posture, when im finally better im going swimming weekly, running around after my 3 is my other sport :) cant believe youll be 6 months in 2 weeks! thats the same as James 2 weeks and hell be 6 months old!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> The painter arrived today :wacko: African time! So the second coat in the sunroom is painted and the wooden posts in the bedroom are being done. Then he will finish the bbq and apparently he brought his chainsaw so then he will cut the bouganvilla that is threatening to take over our roof. I love it. It's an heirloom variety - pale mauve- and looks gorgeous, but it is covering the boys' skylight so their room is so dark. It has to be done but I shall be very :cry: Hopefully it will be happy as a bush
> 
> I am home for the morning. The plan was for me to take MOndays off from now on because i work Saturdays but this monday and next I have patients booked. At least it's only afternoon today

aw Trin thats sad take a photo before he does it? Id love to see, glad youll soon have your Mondays off to rest :)


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Same here Sez :( PLUS I get the added bonus of rowing with Adam who has decided I'm seeing someone else :nope: BOYS.
> 
> April sorry I missed you :hugs:
> 
> B I am jealous!

how are you Jaynie? :hugs: work good?


----------



## mummyApril

Jaynie boys will be boys, hold your head up high my love x


----------



## mummyApril

So Jay has taken today off as there is no way i can walk the girls to school without fainting, i couldnt even do asda yesterday without the rest of the day being awful, soo its me and James this morning, well probably go to stay and play down the road today, hope you all have good mondays :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello lovely ladies, i apologise in advance for my impromptu return last Monday :(, i thought i was ready and had the time for my turtles again and sadly i returned and basically neglected you all again. As i had work on the brain and a few things to sort out this is what i ahve been upto in my absence: 
* Updating my CV -As a lot of places were asking for this rather than the old school way of filling in an application form Grrrr!! So now its all sexy and savvy yay!! (or so she says)
*I was officially offered the 1-1 special needs job but as you know it was to less hours (15) i want at least (25), and pay was poofucks £6.08 SAY WHAT!!I would earn something like £364.80 and Nathanials nursery fee's (if he came with me there) would total £474 and it was 13 miles away which is more fuel, so sadly it was'nt to be.
*I had more blood tests done on wednesday not quite sure why but the secretary said Dr wanted full blood count doing as she wasnt that happy ?
*Have started Boogie babies wed morns 10-11 and then go for coffee with two of the mums and their LO's afterwards.
*Have started going to a new baby group on friday morn 10-12 !
* We haven't been swimming for the last 2 sundays as Nathanial has snuffles 
*washed and hoovered cars 
*visited the tip with crap out of the garage
and a fair few other things i have hd a rough catch up of the weekend so will try comment as much as i can xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Jaynie- we had indian saturday i had lamb balti was nom nommo, glad work is going ok and your enjoying taking time on yourself tanning & nail painting etc, as for Adam today well he is obv just trying to hand the blame to you for his on f*** up sweetheart big nuv's from me and Nathanial- did you say you have any days off so we can catch up before my lovely ML comes to an end ??


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka- so Elina is going to be a swimming girl hey ;) how is your decor coming along girl? Wow where has the time gone you have raced along past half way already i feel so naughty that i have neglected you ladies so much *goes to get Kit's thorny branch*


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany- wowza's what a busy day you sound like you may have and Holly looks so grown up eating her brekkie i cant believe we all knew each other before she was even 1 years old !! How is sir Henry? I nuv horse riding too B i would ove to start up again


----------



## mummyApril

Hayls my bb dont work so inbox me your results :hugs: xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Ginge - what a ''tote's emotional'' post girl big fat squashy hugs to you and whats this i hear about a HOUSE?? Tell tell , hopr you get it and all your dreams come true xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Luna i love the new avatar of Mr Rhyko he is adorable such a sweet little boy your doing so well lovely how are things over the pond i see you had some snow and such recently


----------



## new mummy2010

Kit- hellooooo again hehe!! thankyou for inviting me to the awards ceromony now i have an outfit to find as well as form filling and CV sending !!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin glad you are going to finally get some rest days your pregnancy has gone superdooper fast hey ? Im sorry about the bush/plant as April has said please take a photo for us i nuv prettys!! Tori will be here real soon how exciting first Emandi then you whoop whoop the 2nd generation of hatchlings xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Molly i hear you have been a naughty naughty turt with DH !! tut tut!! How is Leo and the lovely girls ? Not long now hey till ALASKA how long exactly ? I am so outta the loop its madness!! BIG ENGLISH HUGS DOLL XX


----------



## new mummy2010

Emandi hope you have the little man before the C sec day arrives . Yes i agree with B and Trin and Jaynie get it booked and get those pains rolling lovely happy safe birthing darling xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie i hope you and those girls are doing swell i bet i have missed some pot pics hey? So if you have a recent one and dont mind could you post it for me please?


----------



## new mummy2010

Lissy i hope you are doing better sweet and your more yourself than last time i was properly on, i love the pics i see of Esme such a happy little bundle hey she is doing so so well xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Clare how is Freya i see on FB she is sleeping better now ? How are you coping are you in a good routine now or still establishing one? Did you go out on the piss yet? xx


----------



## new mummy2010

April i will certainly inbox you my results sweetie and i hope you get your scan real soon too also i hope Jay is helping as much as poss and that the shit with angels father gets sorted once and for all soon as enjoy stay and play (is it at surestart?) xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Anyone i forgot im real sory i tried my best and i hope your all well and fine and dandy as can be .............i must dash to fill a app form whilst i have a sleeping king upstairs BBL xxxxxxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

PS: Lee won the world champ of darts last monday at doubles he was well chuffed i was slightly proud but you must never tell him so hehe!!!


----------



## mummyApril

no not surestart i dont think might be :shrug: i will let you know asap about march 9th :D xx


----------



## mummyApril

well done Lee :)


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

morning Kit :)


----------



## kit_cat

How you feeling April? Pain subsided any?


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie...ignore Adam's clumsy attempts to make you responsible for the break up. That's all him saying you're seeing someone else is about I bet.


----------



## TrinityMom

Spammalicious Hayley :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...at least some progress has been made in the renovations..please do post a pic of your wonderful plant/tree before it gets the chop :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..sounds like you have a lovely day planned..enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Nothing to cheer up a dreary Monday morning like finding a box full of shoes you'd forgotten you had. Including my interview shoes which I thought I'd lost :happydance:


----------



## Essie

And for the first time Lyra is actually drinking a bit from a sippy cup! We gave up on bottles and I've been trying with the cup each day and this morning she's finally started having a drink from it. Fab start to the week.


----------



## kit_cat

Woohoo Essie!! Shoes AND progress on the sippy cup! Monday mornings don't get much better eh?

Are you set for your interview?


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone. 6am I haven't been sleeping well poor DH keeps having issues with his asthma so it keeps me up. Won't be able to sleep when he goes to work bc I have window guy coming to measure girls windows early in the am and then cleaner will be here from 11:30-3:30 so will have to stay awake!! 

Great job Lyra!!

Hi Hayley glad u are back!! I will post a pic after when I go downstairs.


----------



## miss jayde

hi all im jayde 
i am not trying to conceive but am not avoiding it either im just gonna see what happens but i would really love a baby girl 
if anyone has any suggestions i would love to hear them


----------



## addie25

Hi and welcome!! U want suggestions on having a baby or specifically a girl??


----------



## addie25

For a baby I suggest u :sex: every other day. For a girl I'm not sure but myths say boy sperm die off quicker so don't do it the day you ovulate do it be4 and maybe more girl sperm will be left. Doing it that way tho doesn't give u as good a chance to catch the eggy.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Woohoo Essie!! Shoes AND progress on the sippy cup! Monday mornings don't get much better eh?
> 
> Are you set for your interview?

Not really. I need to finalise my portfolio and prep a few questions. And sort my outfit. I'm waiting til DH gets home so I can concentrate, otherwise I'll end up stressed trying to juggle Lyra and preparing. 


What are you and cara up to today?


----------



## miss jayde

thanx addie 25 wow twins huh how far along are you


----------



## miss jayde

are theese your first babies


----------



## addie25

I am 22 weeks and yes these will be our first babies :cloud9:

Tell us about yourself how long have u been ntnp and so on.


----------



## mummyApril

Hiya jayde 
Welcome :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Welcome Jayde! :hi:


----------



## mummyApril

my smear was normal :happydance: and theyve gone back to being yearly after 6 years wooohooooooo


----------



## addie25

Thats awesome April :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Anyone have anything fun planned for today??

I think today I am going to rest and then tomorrow it wont be very cold out so I will clean out my car. Hopefully in the next 2 months I have my new car.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> my smear was normal :happydance: and theyve gone back to being yearly after 6 years wooohooooooo

Fantastic news April.


----------



## HollyMonkey

A little digestive BnB moment after nice lunch, well nice in a green vegetables kind of way.

*April* I thought that earlier, that James and my pregnancy are the same age! Excellent news for the smear test! 

*Sarachka* I am very proud of you, and she'll have a turquoise swimsuit and a pink wetsuit soon too when you get my stuff! I'm going to keep Holly's swim nappies for Henry, they're a bit girly but it will add to his fashionably gay look.

*Jaynie* sorry that Adam's finding something to blame you with. When I first read your post I thought you'd been rowing with him, as in boats :dohh: 

*Essie* Yay for shoes and sippy cup! I found a 5&#8364; note in the pocket of a coat I hadn't worn for ages the other day. :thumbup:

*Hayley* thanks for doing my spam duties today! :happydance:

The day is going too fast, so back to my fun activities I go...:wohoo:


----------



## addie25

6 hours of sleep = very tired pregnant lady :sleep: I can't nap till much later on so hope I get some energy!!


----------



## addie25

Hayley here is week 22.


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarachka- so Elina is going to be a swimming girl hey ;) how is your decor coming along girl? Wow where has the time gone you have raced along past half way already i feel so naughty that i have neglected you ladies so much *goes to get Kit's thorny branch*

Decor for nursery has stalled. All the downstairs doors have the undercoat on them now and just need the top coat doing. Then it's bathroom walls, stairs walls, stairs carpet and nursery walls!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> A little digestive BnB moment after nice lunch, well nice in a green vegetables kind of way.
> 
> *April* I thought that earlier, that James and my pregnancy are the same age! Excellent news for the smear test!
> 
> *Sarachka* I am very proud of you, and she'll have a turquoise swimsuit and a pink wetsuit soon too when you get my stuff! I'm going to keep Holly's swim nappies for Henry, they're a bit girly but it will add to his fashionably gay look.
> 
> *Jaynie* sorry that Adam's finding something to blame you with. When I first read your post I thought you'd been rowing with him, as in boats :dohh:
> 
> *Essie* Yay for shoes and sippy cup! I found a 5 note in the pocket of a coat I hadn't worn for ages the other day. :thumbup:
> 
> *Hayley* thanks for doing my spam duties today! :happydance:
> 
> The day is going too fast, so back to my fun activities I go...:wohoo:

James must of sent you baby vibes lol :)


----------



## mummyApril

James has just been sick everywhere poor love, not like him at all soo off to swim in the bath with mummy


----------



## mummyApril

iv also not felt any pain today!!! but yesterday i didnt eat anything fattyish apart from maltesers.....


----------



## addie25

Feeling lots of kicks!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Aww James :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Tonight I need to buy mailing bags for B's stuff and some eBay stuff and to get organised and things posted off. I'm so badly organised at the moment. With the DIY projects I feel like my house is such a mess and there's stuff everywhere. April would have a stroke if she came round at the moment. 

It's COLD here today. 

Elina's not moved much today, she didn't yesterday either really. Will just monitor it. 

From the fake nails Convo last night - I really do like them. Not too long, just short and neat and French manicured. 

B I want to start something new with Elinka. There is no denying that I'll enrol her in toddler gymnastics. I just HAVE to, dont I!? OH is often like "you won't force her to be a gymnast will you?!" and I have to admit that there is high potential for that to happen lol. Like ive said I'll try and walk every day with her in the "boogie" (I love my OH's accent) but apart from that I don't know what to start. Swimming would be good. I dont know what else though. 

Ooh ramble ramble. It's obvious I'm alone on my lunch today isn't it?!


----------



## addie25

April I'm so glad you haven't had pain.


----------



## Sarachka

OH was suchhhh a pain in his sleep last night. He was totally on my side of the bed and stealing the covers. He wrapped them under him so I couldn't pull them out so I was like trying to move him and he was totally out for the count. Then he kept flailing his arms around and one time I yelped when he whacked me in the face and he said "salaam allukum" or whatever it is they say. Then when I had my breakie and came back in to get dressed he said "what are you doing here?! I really don't understand!" and carried on sleep talking. Lolz. He's so adorable. But yeah absolutely no co-sleeping for us.


----------



## x-ginge-x

new mummy2010 said:


> Ginge - what a ''tote's emotional'' post girl big fat squashy hugs to you and whats this i hear about a HOUSE?? Tell tell , hopr you get it and all your dreams come true xx

I'm crossing everything that we get the house I had to go for an interview for to assess my suitability for it!! :happydance:



miss jayde said:


> hi all im jayde
> i am not trying to conceive but am not avoiding it either im just gonna see what happens but i would really love a baby girl
> if anyone has any suggestions i would love to hear them

Hello Jayde Welcome to the turtles :) 



addie25 said:


> Feeling lots of kicks!! :happydance::happydance:

Oooohh bet its :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

spoke to soon


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> OH was suchhhh a pain in his sleep last night. He was totally on my side of the bed and stealing the covers. He wrapped them under him so I couldn't pull them out so I was like trying to move him and he was totally out for the count. Then he kept flailing his arms around and one time I yelped when he whacked me in the face and he said "salaam allukum" or whatever it is they say. Then when I had my breakie and came back in to get dressed he said "what are you doing here?! I really don't understand!" and carried on sleep talking. Lolz. He's so adorable. But yeah absolutely no co-sleeping for us.

like Jay most annoying person to sleep with, if hes not snoring hes talking/laughing/singing/clicking his fingers in his sleep or he thinks hes dropping James! once he thought his pillow was James and was softly talking to him and said 'i love you son' gave the pillow a kiss and carried on snoring haha


----------



## mummyApril

James is bathed fed and has now gone to sleep, i hope hes not ill


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> There is no denying that I'll enrol her in toddler gymnastics. I just HAVE to, dont I!? OH is often like "you won't force her to be a gymnast will you?!" and I have to admit that there is high potential for that to happen lol.

Funny you mention that because I thought of you and gymnastics the other day when I was dressing Holly because I tend to manipulate Holly to where I want her rather than manipulate the clothes, since babies are just sooo bendy, and I wondered if you'd start Elina young at gymnastics! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually just popped on to say I've at long last finished Henry's little knitted top :wohoo:


----------



## cassie04

well.................................howdy there!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

sorry for the neglect to b and b.............im disgusted with myself :blush:I had exams last week and this week i have my maths exam + some training (allllll day and night) so sorry in advance if i go quiet....if someone would like to dress up like me, shove a pillow up there top, take my ID and go to uni for me this would be great! :shrug: any takers? :shrug:

Thanks April for passing my message on last night to the girls!:hugs: Jay = hilarious :haha: try not to think too much about ur scan.....your doing so well keeping calm :thumbup: but then i think no need to worry untill your faced with a definate reason! thinking of you :hugs:

I've just had a quick read through and emandi = no baby?!? :shrug: The last post I read from here was she was booking in for a c-section after 36 hours of contractions :shrug: Sending you lots of masssive hugs your way! i cant begin to imagine how shattered you must be! (Im exhausted going for a wee) but your doing wonderfull! I did check your facebook but nothing on there :shrug: :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Addie :thumbup: for big kicks..........it must be the most lushiest feeling having two little wriggly bums in there :thumbup:

Sarah- i worry about baby movement all the time......its like sometimes she doesnt stop moving about and jabbing my insides....then others hardly a peep. Iv tried not to worry about it too much tho....(god i would be ringing nearly every other day it happens that much) but my MW said that somedays they are more quieter than others.....I always drink a cold chocolate milkshake (I think any cold drink will work but i use it as an excuse to drink milkshake yum!) and she usually give me a wiggle! :thumbup: hows your spreadsheet coming along?

Have i missed out on anything vital?! so so so sorry if i have......someone just let me know! sending love to u all! :kiss:

I meet my health visitor next week......dunno why but they make me nervous! still nice to see her before baby arrives! not long now!:thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
(plus a million more kisses sent your way to make up for my lack of chit chat on here .....beleive me id trade in uni work anyday for a gossip with the turtles:cloud9:)


----------



## cassie04

im 90% complete ...........:blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I did have something else to say but I've forgotten what it was


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiiiiii B :hi: hows you and henry?????? do tell....


----------



## addie25

YOU KNOW!!!!! I REALLY NEEDED A DAY TO RELAX. Didn't I say when I came on today that this was my day to relax!!!!!! BUT NO!!!!!! Yesterday I told my mom when DH and I create our will we will leave the girls to DH mom and dad bc they are physically able to care for them day to day. I said it would say in there that they cant move out of state and you need to be able to have access to them and make medical and life decisions along with them. I can't leave them with my mom bc she is not physically able to care for them. She had spinal surgery and when she goes out she can not just walk around like around the mall or anything she needs a scooter. She is doing better but if one of the girls ran off into the street she could not chase them so how can u care for them day 2 day. Bottom line!!!!!!!!! DH and I are not dying. This will never happen. We can say a clown gets them and it won't make a difference bc the chases of us both not being here are 2 slim!!!!!!!!!!! UGHHHHHHH so she is coming over the plead her case with me that she should get them. NO I GET THEM THEY ARE MINE WHOEVER WE WRITE GETS THEM IF SOMETHING HAPPENS WILL NEVER GET THEM BC DH AND I ARE NOT GOING ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah I've remembered. I'd like the word _Maltesers_ banned from the thread until May the 9th please :haha:

:ban:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Hiiiiiiii B :hi: hows you and henry?????? do tell....

:wave:

Hello there, well done with your Uni work, sounds like a bundle of fun :wacko: We are good fankyoo:thumbup: Henry is fine, he's got hiccups just at the moment :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey Addie they're not even born yet, keep today for relaxing if I were you! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhhh, just back from baby swimmers...such fun :happydance: Cara is like a happy little frog kicking her legs like mad and giggling. Love it! Off to catch up...


----------



## TrinityMom

Nice to see you Cassie :hi: Well done on being almost done with the uni stuff :thumbup: Will be a HUGE relief when it's over. I did my Masters thesis while I was pregnant with Tarquin and it was hugely motivating. Having to kneel at graduation at 6mo pregnant and then get up again, on a stage, in front of HUNDREDS of people, was not fun tho :haha: Probably hugely amusing for everyone else 

I gave the maids some handbags and shoes that I don't use anymore and some baby items that I won't be needing and saw the cattery maid had put them all in one of my cloth shopping bags and was walking out. I called her and she must have literally run out the gate because by the time I got out the garden she was gone. The bloody cheek! It's mine, I didn't give it away, I paid for it. And to just take it without asking :growlmad: SO I sent her a text and said she'd better bring it back on Thursday when she comes to work

DH is going to be late. He has to go to a colleague's hows to collect a computer that the colleague doesn't want. He is relocating and doesn't want to take it with him so the kids will be very happy to have a computer :thumbup:\

My mom has booked a 2 hour pedicure for me tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## kit_cat

miss jayde said:


> hi all im jayde
> i am not trying to conceive but am not avoiding it either im just gonna see what happens but i would really love a baby girl
> if anyone has any suggestions i would love to hear them

Hello Jayde :wave:

Well,it seems you are NTNP, so just relax and don't stress yourself out if it doesn't happen immediately.

Good luck and welcome :flower:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiiii B :hi: hows you and henry?????? do tell....
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Hello there, well done with your Uni work, sounds like a bundle of fun :wacko: We are good fankyoo:thumbup: Henry is fine, he's got hiccups just at the moment :awww:Click to expand...

Love this! :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!!! I would like to relax but she is coming over to discuss it. I am simply going to say what is the big deal, that will never happen so why discuss it and I don't appreciate being stressed out!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

she is here :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

We've left the boys to my mom if we die but we haven't said anything to anyone other than my mom - I'd rather leave that drama til after I'm dead and gone thank you :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Essie!! Shoes AND progress on the sippy cup! Monday mornings don't get much better eh?
> 
> Are you set for your interview?
> 
> Not really. I need to finalise my portfolio and prep a few questions. And sort my outfit. I'm waiting til DH gets home so I can concentrate, otherwise I'll end up stressed trying to juggle Lyra and preparing.
> 
> 
> What are you and cara up to today?Click to expand...

Today was swimming, now we'll just play for the rest of the afternoon I think :thumbup:

You'll be great tomorrow, just remember you've nothing to lose no matter what happens :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> Nice to see you Cassie :hi: Well done on being almost done with the uni stuff :thumbup: Will be a HUGE relief when it's over. I did my Masters thesis while I was pregnant with Tarquin and it was hugely motivating. Having to kneel at graduation at 6mo pregnant and then get up again, on a stage, in front of HUNDREDS of people, was not fun tho :haha: Probably hugely amusing for everyone else
> 
> I gave the maids some handbags and shoes that I don't use anymore and some baby items that I won't be needing and saw the cattery maid had put them all in one of my cloth shopping bags and was walking out. I called her and she must have literally run out the gate because by the time I got out the garden she was gone. The bloody cheek! It's mine, I didn't give it away, I paid for it. And to just take it without asking :growlmad: SO I sent her a text and said she'd better bring it back on Thursday when she comes to work
> 
> DH is going to be late. He has to go to a colleague's hows to collect a computer that the colleague doesn't want. He is relocating and doesn't want to take it with him so the kids will be very happy to have a computer :thumbup:\
> 
> My mom has booked a 2 hour pedicure for me tomorrow. Can't wait!

:haha: Yes i feel the same like i have become everyones laughing point ....watching me waddle to and from lecture rooms! It's nice to know a turtle know's where i am coming from and done the same thing :thumbup: But your right......being pregnant certainly motivates you for doing work.....i usually dont do it untill the night before which involves staying in the over night with a to of energy drinks!:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> my smear was normal :happydance: and theyve gone back to being yearly after 6 years wooohooooooo

:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Ah I've remembered. I'd like the word _Maltesers_ banned from the thread until May the 9th please :haha:
> 
> :ban:

oopps sawiii :blush:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Blimey Addie they're not even born yet, keep today for relaxing if I were you! :hugs:

Addie i agree with B try to chill out cos its your day off and everybody needs one of them from time time! i've just noticed she has arrived :dohh: hopefully she wont stay long and you can get back to your day off......and breathe :flower:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Ahhhhh, just back from baby swimmers...such fun :happydance: Cara is like a happy little frog kicking her legs like mad and giggling. Love it! Off to catch up...

:cloud9: Cant wait to do this! Sounds like you had lots of fun.....and i see cara is still as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> im 90% complete ...........:blush:

Hiya Cassie!!!!!

90% complete on what???? Your coursework? (am I being stoopid? :blush:)


----------



## mummyApril

babyyyy cooking Kit


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> YOU KNOW!!!!! I REALLY NEEDED A DAY TO RELAX. Didn't I say when I came on today that this was my day to relax!!!!!! BUT NO!!!!!! Yesterday I told my mom when DH and I create our will we will leave the girls to DH mom and dad bc they are physically able to care for them day to day. I said it would say in there that they cant move out of state and you need to be able to have access to them and make medical and life decisions along with them. I can't leave them with my mom bc she is not physically able to care for them. She had spinal surgery and when she goes out she can not just walk around like around the mall or anything she needs a scooter. She is doing better but if one of the girls ran off into the street she could not chase them so how can u care for them day 2 day. Bottom line!!!!!!!!! DH and I are not dying. This will never happen. We can say a clown gets them and it won't make a difference bc the chases of us both not being here are 2 slim!!!!!!!!!!! UGHHHHHHH so she is coming over the plead her case with me that she should get them. NO I GET THEM THEY ARE MINE WHOEVER WE WRITE GETS THEM IF SOMETHING HAPPENS WILL NEVER GET THEM BC DH AND I ARE NOT GOING ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!

Surely your mum can see where you are coming from? It's not a nice convo to have to have, hope it's not too upsetting for all concerned :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Spammalicious Hayley :winkwink:

:ninja: hehe about time hey Trin! I keep meaning to ask what season will it be when Tori is like in 3-6 clothes:shrug:



Essie said:


> And for the first time Lyra is actually drinking a bit from a sippy cup! We gave up on bottles and I've been trying with the cup each day and this morning she's finally started having a drink from it. Fab start to the week.

Clever Lyra:happydance::smug:what cup are you usung Nate has quite taken to a NUBY soft cup, and you will smash it tomorrow im positive



mummyApril said:


> my smear was normal :happydance: and theyve gone back to being yearly after 6 years wooohooooooo

Cool beans Ape's you keep reminding me i need one im on 6 monthly and was due one whilst preggo in like june and then dec and still not booked:blush::-=



addie25 said:


> Anyone have anything fun planned for today??
> 
> I think today I am going to rest and then tomorrow it wont be very cold out so I will clean out my car. Hopefully in the next 2 months I have my new car.

Gorge pot pic Addie fankyou for sharing doll:hugs:and what car are you getting:shrug:




Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sarachka- so Elina is going to be a swimming girl hey ;) how is your decor coming along girl? Wow where has the time gone you have raced along past half way already i feel so naughty that i have neglected you ladies so much *goes to get Kit's thorny branch*
> 
> Decor for nursery has stalled. All the downstairs doors have the undercoat on them now and just need the top coat doing. Then it's bathroom walls, stairs walls, stairs carpet and nursery walls!Click to expand...

You will get there i have the cuteist outfit for her 0-3 mark it on your ss!!




addie25 said:


> Feeling lots of kicks!! :happydance::happydance:

yippee yippeeeee:happydance::happydance:



x-ginge-x said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ginge - what a ''tote's emotional'' post girl big fat squashy hugs to you and whats this i hear about a HOUSE?? Tell tell , hopr you get it and all your dreams come true xx
> 
> I'm crossing everything that we get the house I had to go for an interview for to assess my suitability for it!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> miss jayde said:
> 
> 
> hi all im jayde
> i am not trying to conceive but am not avoiding it either im just gonna see what happens but i would really love a baby girl
> if anyone has any suggestions i would love to hear themClick to expand...
> 
> Hello Jayde Welcome to the turtles :)
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling lots of kicks!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohh bet its :cloud9:Click to expand...

Ginge is the house oppotunity due to the damp etc :shrug:

posted my TA application form and my old mobile that i will get 25 for then i can post somw turtle stuff:thumbup:
may have another interview in the bag for 25hrs in a local nursery in the :baby:room:winkwink:


----------



## addie25

So turned out I didn't get what 100% custody meant. She was right. But DH and I are not going anywhere so doesn't matter.


----------



## new mummy2010

well must go prepare jambalaya for dinner chop chop grrrrr


----------



## Essie

My interview has been changed to Thursday :dohh: good I have more time to prepare but it also means two more days to agonize over it. :brat:


----------



## Mollykins

Hayley, good to have you back love. :hugs: Leo is doing well... Last night he was up every hour :dohh: So consequently, I'm EXHAUSTED. Leo has mastered the word "hi" and wouldn't stop smiling.g and saying "hi" to everyone yesterday. He is also standing while holding on to the coffee table for about 15 seconds. Getting so big. Ah, there is 60 days left til Alaska. So soon! Congrats to Lee. For the amount of time spent away, he'd better when champs eh? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin you cracked me up with your :gun: you can still get at him for accusing me. I mean, how dare he! 

I know April I just don't like the idea that he thinks that, as it indicates that he thinks I have found this easy and I have not and I have pretty much been left no other (viable) choice by him. 

Sorry I missed you earlier... Working girl now :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

oh my Leo is a fast learner! is he crawling? bless his heart!


----------



## mummyApril

aw Jaynie i hope things are ok :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

bloody have to wait a week for my scan! they called saying next Monday! or Friday in Canvey which i cant get to without a car....


----------



## mummyApril

urgh fasting scan


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Molly! Sorry you're so tired..and no wonder! I hope Leo settles down for you soon..but my goodness isn't he clever!! Say "hi" from me :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> bloody have to wait a week for my scan! they called saying next Monday! or Friday in Canvey which i cant get to without a car....

Oh not good..more waiting but at least you have a date now and hopefully some answers x


----------



## addie25

Cant wait for DH to come home. We are having a date night (in the house tho) I am tired. Some yummy dinner, a few games, cuddling!!! SOUNDS PERFECT FOR A PREGGY LADY!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hmm good subject Addie. I need to do a will too. So long as my mum was able to do so, all my children would go to her. If she's around but not able, I trust her to make the best decision in their best interest. 

Not nice to think about our mortality but I guess with the responsibilities of parenthood it's unavoidable.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just accidentally stole a bag of satsumas, hiding at the bottom of the pushchair they were. Oops.

And got a book out the library, might have a ready evening since Holly is off to bed in a few moments and dh is home late :book:

Baby swimmers sounded fun Kit!!


----------



## addie25

I was rather offended bc she was acting as if DH and I were going to pass on and she wanted them and bla bla. DH and I WILL NOT pass on and we will raise our children. To be responsible we will make a will saying both parents will be responsible for them BUT THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AND I NEVER WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT AGAIN BC I WILL RAISE MY GIRLS WITH DH NO ONE ELSE. Ugh this topic made me very mad today.


----------



## firstbaby25

new mummy2010 said:


> Jaynie- we had indian saturday i had lamb balti was nom nommo, glad work is going ok and your enjoying taking time on yourself tanning & nail painting etc, as for Adam today well he is obv just trying to hand the blame to you for his on f*** up sweetheart big nuv's from me and Nathanial- did you say you have any days off so we can catch up before my lovely ML comes to an end ??

When does your MAT Leave end? I'll book a nice day off a Friday or something! I want to do it, good for me, especially now :)


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is not crawling yet at all. He just kind of scoots himself around. It's as if his belly is stuck to the floor but he can spin on it... If that makes sense. He hasn't had a lot of tummy time because it is uncomfortable for him and after a little while he starts vomming. :( He's been all about standing though since nearly the beginning. 

The kids will go to my sister in the case of our deaths. 

April, I'm so sorry they are making you wait. Not nice.


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Spammalicious Hayley :winkwink:
> 
> :ninja: hehe about time hey Trin! I keep meaning to ask what season will it be when Tori is like in 3-6 clothes:shrug:Click to expand...

It'll be winter here when she's 3-6mo so goes down to a chilly 20* sometimes :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> My interview has been changed to Thursday :dohh: good I have more time to prepare but it also means two more days to agonize over it. :brat:

Sorry Ess, that's frustrating :nope:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, sorry she's got you so upset. :nope: Try to relax a bit knowing that in all likelihood, the will is not going to be necessary until you and your DH have revised it 100 times and you are 187 years old. :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Naughty B, the monkey thief. :ninja:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I just accidentally stole a bag of satsumas, hiding at the bottom of the pushchair they were. Oops.
> 
> And got a book out the library, might have a ready evening since Holly is off to bed in a few moments and dh is home late :book:
> 
> Baby swimmers sounded fun Kit!!

I have accidentally stolen a few things :blush: including a jumbo pack of nappies when I had all 3 boys with me and Tarq was only a few months old :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Omgoodness, I could never live in SA.


----------



## Sarachka

Got some nice red skin baked potatoes in the oven and will make a chilli. Perfect cold evening food. 

B you thief!!


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just accidentally stole a bag of satsumas, hiding at the bottom of the pushchair they were. Oops.
> 
> And got a book out the library, might have a ready evening since Holly is off to bed in a few moments and dh is home late :book:
> 
> Baby swimmers sounded fun Kit!!
> 
> I have accidentally stolen a few things :blush: including a jumbo pack of nappies when I had all 3 boys with me and Tarq was only a few months old :wacko:Click to expand...

I have done this and I was devastated !!!

I wouldn't mind but it was a jumbo box literally hanging off my pram .... I just left the shop whilst chatting to the security guard .... When I got back to my car I thought I was going to be sick !!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just accidentally stole a bag of satsumas, hiding at the bottom of the pushchair they were. Oops.
> 
> And got a book out the library, might have a ready evening since Holly is off to bed in a few moments and dh is home late :book:
> 
> Baby swimmers sounded fun Kit!!
> 
> I have accidentally stolen a few things :blush: including a jumbo pack of nappies when I had all 3 boys with me and Tarq was only a few months old :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I have done this and I was devastated !!!
> 
> I wouldn't mind but it was a jumbo box literally hanging off my pram .... I just left the shop whilst chatting to the security guard .... When I got back to my car I thought I was going to be sick !!!!Click to expand...

Me too. But I have discovered that it is a big confusing deal if you go back and they look at you funny


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all have way more of a moral conscience than me. Esp if it was some massive multi-national giant like tesco. I'd see it as one small victory for the little guy


----------



## TrinityMom

Extreme knitting in Shoreditch this weekend


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Y'all have way more of a moral conscience than me. Esp if it was some massive multi-national giant like tesco. I'd see it as one small victory for the little guy

This happened to us at Tesco. We had Lyras carseat in a little trolley and a
packet of chicken breasts slipped underneath. We noticed when we got back to the car and I felt bad, but did sort of think "it's not like tesco can't afford it".


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Y'all have way more of a moral conscience than me. Esp if it was some massive multi-national giant like tesco. I'd see it as one small victory for the little guy

I will not be going to Asda in Dartford for a while !


----------



## kit_cat

I am going to Zumba my wobbly butt off this evening :happydance: I think I love my Zumba instructor. He's Spanish, flamboyantly gay and says "daaaaahling" A LOT! What's not to love? Later my lovelies :flower:

Oh, and thanks for all the TA PMs so far...you're all so lovely :cry:


----------



## Essie

I made cottage pie with potato/sweet potato/carrot mash with spring greens and broccoli :munch: We are trying to cook more meals from scratch since Lyra is eating the same as us. It means we're eating healthier too which is an added bonus :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Mmmmmm I'd love a Shepard pie. But I can never be bothers to cook anything so lengthy on a work night. I haven't made one for soooooo long so I really should as it's one of my favourites. I've always liked it, right from when I was little. I hope Elinka likes it too.


----------



## Sarachka

My friend at work is organising a meal out fr my leaving do which I'm going to refer to as my baby shower. It isn't really a baby shower as its more than likely going to be a meal at a local really nice Indian restaurant on the Friday I go. But I really want a shower so in my head, this will be it!

Btw google image searching "placenta" whilst waiting for your beef chilli is NOT a good idea.


----------



## Sarachka

Wtf has got me so talkative lately. Y'all must be so fed up of my waffle


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> bloody have to wait a week for my scan! they called saying next Monday! or Friday in Canvey which i cant get to without a car....
> 
> Oh not good..more waiting but at least you have a date now and hopefully some answers xClick to expand...

yes it could of been worse :/


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I made cottage pie with potato/sweet potato/carrot mash with spring greens and broccoli :munch: We are trying to cook more meals from scratch since Lyra is eating the same as us. It means we're eating healthier too which is an added bonus :thumbup:

itll become second nature, i never shop in the frozen section unless its icecream!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I made cottage pie with potato/sweet potato/carrot mash with spring greens and broccoli :munch: We are trying to cook more meals from scratch since Lyra is eating the same as us. It means we're eating healthier too which is an added bonus :thumbup:
> 
> itll become second nature, i never shop in the frozen section unless its icecream!Click to expand...

Our Biggest problem was never doing a weekly shop. But we went on Saturday and got loads of yummy fruit and veg. No biscuits or anything, and we havent even opened the loaf we bought yet.


----------



## Essie

I did buy one naughty thing though, cadburys highlights hot chocolate. We have it in the evening after dinner as a treat.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's that time of the evening when I start feeling really happy because I'm about to eat dinner :wohoo: A nice chop just sizzling, with sweet potato and mixed steamed veggies and natural yoggo dessert. Can't wait!!

A load of random pics of Henry's top...not very well ironed but I don't do ironing:haha: It's very cute in real life, and has blue shorts with the eyelet pattern to go with it, and booties, which I'll make next :happydance: Victorian Baby :haha:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









008.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

My goodness, B, that's a work of art!!

You could sell such things on Etsy for BIG BUCKS! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Very handsome job B!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I did buy one naughty thing though, cadburys highlights hot chocolate. We have it in the evening after dinner as a treat.

you definitely have to have a treat :)


----------



## LunaLady

Sleep little guy today! We went to bed at 10pm last night (usually it's 9pm, but he slept in both days this weekend, so he was awake a bit longer) and he woke twice to feed overnight, then up at 7am (normal time) and he smiled and cooed and after a diaper change and feed he fell back asleep at 7:30, not waking until 9:15. Then just a bit ago I put him in his swing so I could go get the diaper laundry and when I came back he was near sleep and by the time I got the diapers folded at 10:45am he was zonked out. Still asleep. Sleepy guy! But that's fine by me! 

I'm off to take pictures of my maternity wear to post on Craigslist... :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

thats lovely B good job :)


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, Leo is such a precocious little man! He'll be walking before you know it! Are you ready for a little walker?! My DH keeps saying, "I can't wait until he can walk!!" and I'm like... "?! I can! I'll be the one home running after him all day!" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly once 'stole' a ball from a sports shop- it was when she was newly able to grab things so not something I was very vigilant about before then, and she got hold of a little squishy ball when I wasn't looking and I only saw she was playing with it when we were on the way home!


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I am so ready for him to walk and run and play! I'm ready for the toddler stage... he already looks the part. :haha: My OH is the same, bless him. He keeps asking him, "you want to play lacrosse? Hockey? Football? Come on son, hurry up and grow .. I want to play ball!" :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

i need some motivation soooo tired but need to make chocolate wafers....


----------



## HollyMonkey

How old is Leo now Molly? Holly still can't say 'hi' and she's over 2yrs :haha: There's a little local boy who could walk run and play ball at 7 or 8 months, he was hilarious in the park because he looked like such a baby still but was whizzing around kicking balls and stuff!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Wtf has got me so talkative lately. Y'all must be so fed up of my waffle

I think it's delightfully refreshing :cloud9:

I thought of you today as I passed a sign in my work that says 'please wash your hands for hygienic's sake' it is wrong isn't it? It shouldn't be hygienic(verb)? I wish I could do english a levels I'd love that.


----------



## HollyMonkey

9 o'clock already! Time for my bicycle sesh....

:bike:


----------



## HollyMonkey

For hygiene's sake

(i before e except after c)


----------



## Mollykins

B, Leo is going to be 5 months on the 12th. So.. 4.5 months? Sorry, I've been confusing myself trying to keep up with the weeks vs calender months. My 4 year old DD was walking at 9 months. :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Also B, I've known loads of bilingual babies. As you know, some can take a while to speak but quite a few I've known would use both languages in one sentence. Could get kind of tricky. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

This is what happens to babies that are dressed up and DONT receive counselling lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti4sqG85FU4


----------



## LunaLady

Yeah, my DH is antsy to get Rhyko out on the hockey rink! :haha:

Much to his dismay, though, Rhyko appears to be left handed! He grabs at everything with his left hand :dohh:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Yeah, my DH is antsy to get Rhyko out on the hockey rink! :haha:
> 
> Much to his dismay, though, Rhyko appears to be left handed! He grabs at everything with his left hand :dohh:

We thought Lyra might be a leftie, as me and DH both are, but she grabs at everything with her right hand. I said to DH I don't know how we'll teach her to do stuff because it'll all be backwards :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

Why is left handed a problem.? I know most US players are right handed shooters but in Canada its the other way around... and aren't you planning in fleeing our government for Canada? It'll all work out for the best that he's left handed. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Why is left handed a problem.? I know most US players are right handed shooters but in Canada its the other way around... and aren't you planning in fleeing our government for Canada? It'll all work out for the best that he's left handed. :haha:

LOL, yep! Seriously, if DH could get transferred to Microsoft CA we'd be gone! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My sister walked at 9 months too! And me at twice that!

They can change hands Luna but that said I was always watching Holly for that and from really early she did everything right handed, and now she 'draws' it's pretty blatant, so he might be a lefty! Lots of champion lefty tennis players!

Must cycle, got distracted by my computer being poofucky and cutting out while trying to reply to Jaynie!


----------



## firstbaby25

That is what I think it should be B - for hygiene sake or the lesser used 'to be hygienic' :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Mollykins said:


> Also B, I've known loads of bilingual babies. As you know, some can take a while to speak but quite a few I've known would use both languages in one sentence. Could get kind of tricky. :haha:

That puts B at an instant advantage :smug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Molls when I was a kid being a lefty was just something to tease about having to struggle with scissors but I can't imagine that that happens now, always reminds me of the 'left handed screwdriver' banter that Adam and work colleagues would have with young apprentices :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jaynie my earlier post on hygiene went weird and I couldn't edit it but wanted to ask if you liked grammar? I did English A level but it was English Literature, but then as an adult I did the CELTA (Cambridge Certificate in English Language Teaching to Adults) which is pretty much pure grammar, and lots and lots of it:wacko: You could do that and teach foreignoids English if you like that kind of thing!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, my DH is antsy to get Rhyko out on the hockey rink! :haha:
> 
> Much to his dismay, though, Rhyko appears to be left handed! He grabs at everything with his left hand :dohh:
> 
> We thought Lyra might be a leftie, as me and DH both are, but she grabs at everything with her right hand. I said to DH I don't know how we'll teach her to do stuff because it'll all be backwards :dohh:Click to expand...

Faye did this and we thought she was leftie her dad is ambidextrous but she uses her right hand to write, but her left leg for scootering etc


----------



## addie25

B when I was born my mom spoke French to me and everyone else spoke English. I spoke both fluently and knew just who I should speak French 2 and who to speak English 2. I had a French accent tho :haha: but that's bc my mom has a French accent while speaking English. Watching videos heater day I realized my brothers also had accents lol. My mom is going to speak French to my girls and I alog with everyone else will speak English so they get to learn both. Once they are showing full understanding of both then I will switch off and speak English and French with them.


----------



## kit_cat

Ola! Back from Zumba with Jose the most fab Zumba instructor EVER! The words "Byoooooooooootifoooooooool" and "faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaboooolus" are ringing in my ears....don't think he was talking about me though :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

oh i forgot to mention earlier i had an amazing dream that i had tons of pineapple opal fruits! there was this huge sweet shop which for some reason you could walk through the sweets and B was in there! but the pineapple opal fruits omg why did i wake from that!


----------



## mummyApril

ah glad you liked zumba Kit :)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I did buy one naughty thing though, cadburys highlights hot chocolate. We have it in the evening after dinner as a treat.

Yummo...I love anything related to chocolate....and isn't the highlights one low fat/calorie? Not really a sin if it is :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

so i guess i best go make my wafers....


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I did buy one naughty thing though, cadburys highlights hot chocolate. We have it in the evening after dinner as a treat.
> 
> Yummo...I love anything related to chocolate....and isn't the highlights one low fat/calorie? Not really a sin if it is :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have not eaten proper chocolate (eg a bar of) for a week :smug: that's a loooong time for me! Yeah tis 40 calories a cup :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Sleep little guy today! We went to bed at 10pm last night (usually it's 9pm, but he slept in both days this weekend, so he was awake a bit longer) and he woke twice to feed overnight, then up at 7am (normal time) and he smiled and cooed and after a diaper change and feed he fell back asleep at 7:30, not waking until 9:15. Then just a bit ago I put him in his swing so I could go get the diaper laundry and when I came back he was near sleep and by the time I got the diapers folded at 10:45am he was zonked out. Still asleep. Sleepy guy! But that's fine by me!
> 
> I'm off to take pictures of my maternity wear to post on Craigslist... :thumbup:

Aww, sleepy ickle sausage. Enjoy the peace and tranquility :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have realised 2 things tonight:

that I really can't sew
that turtle radio would be fab 

I sewed the star fairy lights onto the mosquito net...badly :blush: But they're on :thumbup:
Can't wait to get the bedding in :happydance: And the letters on the wall :happydance:

Now I am a dead tired turtle and need to retire for the evening
Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS Essie, I love Highlights. Last time I was in the UK I bought loads of the mint one because we only get the plain here :coffee:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night Trin :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Kit glad u enjoy zumba. I did it once and never again!! It's 2 much for me I am not into exercise. I like to walk and lift some weights.

SOOO back was killing me and I took an amazing shower and in the shower it was so lovely I never wanted to get out. Got out and back is bad again ahhhhhh :dohh: Suggestions on what to do I can not get comfortable??


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## HollyMonkey

I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.

Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!

That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That looks lovely Trin!! Did you sew the flowers on too? And I spy a monkey on the left


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Kit glad u enjoy zumba. I did it once and never again!! It's 2 much for me I am not into exercise. I like to walk and lift some weights.
> 
> SOOO back was killing me and I took an amazing shower and in the shower it was so lovely I never wanted to get out. Got out and back is bad again ahhhhhh :dohh: Suggestions on what to do I can not get comfortable??

Addie, my hips and low back hurt really bad starting at about your stage. It was really painful for me. I started sleeping on an air mattress at night and it made a huge difference for me.

I got this double tall one so I could get in and out easier:
https://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Twin...90VU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1327958676&sr=8-3


----------



## addie25

Thats lovely Trin :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Gorgeous Trin! How magical!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Better get to beddy byes I guess. Anyone read anything by Rachel Kadish? :shrug: I haven't. My random book I got from the library is by her- it's called _Une certaine idée du bonheur_ but is in translation- don't know what original title is..

EDIT- original title, _Tolstoy lied, a Love Story_


----------



## addie25

Thanks Luna. Is it soft? I love my bed sooo much I hope it is not the bed that is causing the back pain but I am up to trying another option if my bed doesn't fit my preggy body.


----------



## emandi

They are back! :wohoo:
Please prety please don't go away ...


----------



## addie25

YAYAYAYA so exciting Emandi!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay Emandi, these are real ones I'm sure!! :yipee:

Night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: :kiss:

Want to be up at 6 tomorrow so off to sleepy byes, sweet dreams. 

GOOD LUCK EMANDI!!! :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin great lights :thumbup: sleep well :hugs:

Yeah B I do love it, i'd want to do both literature and language. Glad you've enjoyed your day :sleep: well.

:yipee: :wohoo: Emandi! Hopefully you'll be ok. GL.

I had a weird dream that I died but turned in to a ghost! The meaning was so relevant!


----------



## firstbaby25

Trin great lights :thumbup: sleep well :hugs:

Yeah B I do love it, i'd want to do both literature and language. Glad you've enjoyed your day :sleep: well.

:yipee: :wohoo: Emandi! Hopefully you'll be ok. GL.

I had a weird dream that I died but turned in to a ghost! The meaning was so relevant!


----------



## emandi

Thank you thank you! 
Please let it be IT :cloud9:.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:wohoo: Emandi!


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi!


----------



## addie25

So one of my little girls seems to be a day/afternoon mover. And my other little girls seems to be a night mover. Different schedules. That will change when the come out :haha: Same schedule ladies, please :thumbup::thumbup: It's nice tho bc I feel movement a lot this way. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

That's so sweet Addie. :awww:

You know, my new pediatrician is a father to twins. Made me think how nice and convenient it would be to have a pediatrician that is a parent to twins if I had twi.ns


----------



## addie25

Yes it would be nice to get tips from a pediatrician that has twins as well.


----------



## addie25

DH wins the best DH award tonight!! He cooked for me played some fun games and then we cuddled and watched my tv show!!!! I am one happy lady!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## emandi

Waters broke, hospital.


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Waters broke, hospital.

Yayyyy!!!!! You might not read this now until your baby boy is here but GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## addie25

OMG congrats and good luck!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie the sign needs to be ripped down!! That would torment me.


----------



## Sarachka

Ummm why am I awake?!


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> Waters broke, hospital.

:wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, yay!!! Good luck, Emandi!! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, yes - the air mattress is soft. It can be as firm or as soft as you want... more air = firm, less air = soft. We have a really nice foam mattress on our bed, but it still was too much pressure on my hips/back.


----------



## emandi

Thank you ladies, back home now, all ok no meconium in waters, baby is fine (except still in my belly) :flower:. They want me back when contractions are about 3min apart lasting at least 45 sec for a couple of hours. Noooooo :loopy:.
Have to be back at 6pm for induction if no improvement or wait 24 hours if refuse induction.
Just managed to soak myself :blush:, again! Don't think there is a spit of waters left around baby :dohh:
ANYWAY IM VERY HAPPY :wohoo: (until my next contraction :haha:)
Paracetamol and off to have a nap so I have some energy to push that baby out.

Love you all :hugs:.


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Emandi!! You'll do great! Lots of love from your turtles!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi:

:wohoo: Emandi you star! Good luck getting James out :). Exciting stuff!

Just off to get ready for work :thumbup: and do it all again! Joys. Sezi hope you are not too tired, when I've been there longer I am going to take the sign down and make the correct one :smug:


----------



## Mollykins

Ack! Emandi! I'm so excited for you! :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turles

Just booked my home antenatal visit....getting a bit real now!

Going for me pedicure just now thanks to my WONDERFUL mom :cloud9: And then patients this afternoon

Here's a monkey toy pic for B and my cloth nappy collection


And I want these for my babyshower!!
https://www.kittyhell.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/hello-kitty-sushi-roll-400x300.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That looks lovely Trin!! Did you sew the flowers on too? And I spy a monkey on the left

No, it came with flowers already on it...told you, REALLY can't sew :winkwink:


----------



## TrinityMom

Good Luck Emandi!!!!!! Sending positive birthing vibes :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh good Emandi I was hoping your waters would break tonight :thumbup:

Got a poorly dh with me- he's had a cold past couple of days and now has massive sicky migraine, which he's prone to sometimes :nope: Not man flu either- he feels really bad.

Have lovely Tuesdays all, mini munkie has just woken up... XxxxxX


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm on the train with my vanilla latte. I am addicted! Can't stop buying coffee in a morning, I need it!!! :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:

Think I'll have a quiet evening with my knitting tonight, going to figure out the knitting I got from my SS (Luna) hopefully there is a sense of accomplishment from figuring it out! Day at work in between though :nope:

Trin is that cake or sushi? 

B hope Thierry feels better, I don't imagine him as susceptible to illness as we have known each other for nearly 2 years and this is the first time you have mentioned him as being off! Funny :haha: hope he gets better, are you going to have to do more round the house? Is it like having the big boss at work?


----------



## mummyApril

woooohooooo Emandi sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

gooooood morning you lovely ladies


----------



## Crunchie

Yay emadi ! Good luck xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

wow my daughter has woken up with pmt!


----------



## Sarachka

Waiting for my lift to work. Back on my caseload diary today which is much much better than new claims


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies - I need help 

What would be a good tshirt slogan for an expectant/new Dad??

Answers on a postcard


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Ladies - I need help
> 
> What would be a good tshirt slogan for an expectant/new Dad??
> 
> Answers on a postcard


The Sperminator

Big Daddy

'John, you _are_ the father' (like on Maury)

Who's the Daddy?! I am!

Not Firing Blanks


----------



## kit_cat

OMG EMANDI!!!!!!!

I am so excited, things are finally happening!!! how are you now? Hope things are progressing well and you're coping..I know you will be you little trooper!!!

Lots of love and pain free birthing vibes coming your way~~~~~~~~~

:baby:<------------He's a comin'!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


>

So pretty Trin! Well done, you've made a far better job than I would! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I like 'Not firing blanks' :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:

Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh good Emandi I was hoping your waters would break tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Got a poorly dh with me- he's had a cold past couple of days and now has massive sicky migraine, which he's prone to sometimes :nope: Not man flu either- he feels really bad.
> 
> Have lovely Tuesdays all, mini munkie has just woken up... XxxxxX

Poor DH :nope: Hope he feels better soon. Shall you be mopping his fevered brow today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm on the train with my vanilla latte. I am addicted! Can't stop buying coffee in a morning, I need it!!! :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:
> 
> Think I'll have a quiet evening with my knitting tonight, going to figure out the knitting I got from my SS (Luna) hopefully there is a sense of accomplishment from figuring it out! Day at work in between though :nope:
> 
> Trin is that cake or sushi?
> 
> B hope Thierry feels better, I don't imagine him as susceptible to illness as we have known each other for nearly 2 years and this is the first time you have mentioned him as being off! Funny :haha: hope he gets better, are you going to have to do more round the house? Is it like having the big boss at work?

Thanks Jaynie- yep he's fairly robust on the whole, though he does work long hours and in between that do lots of running so he does tend to pick up colds from burning the candle at both ends a bit! I just wouldn't bother mentioning normal coughs and colds I guess, but this morning he was pretty bad. He's always been a migraines man though, and he's had to just go to work for the more important meetings he can't cancel, so my day won't be much different! Would have been nice to have him home all day, log fire, soup etc :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm on the train with my vanilla latte. I am addicted! Can't stop buying coffee in a morning, I need it!!! :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:
> 
> Think I'll have a quiet evening with my knitting tonight, going to figure out the knitting I got from my SS (Luna) hopefully there is a sense of accomplishment from figuring it out! Day at work in between though :nope:
> 
> Trin is that cake or sushi?
> 
> B hope Thierry feels better, I don't imagine him as susceptible to illness as we have known each other for nearly 2 years and this is the first time you have mentioned him as being off! Funny :haha: hope he gets better, are you going to have to do more round the house? Is it like having the big boss at work?

Every time someone mentions some fancy coffee or other I always want to like it...but I just can't do coffee at all :nope: Or tea for that matter..I'd much rather have a marshmallow and cream topped hot chocolate..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *salivates*
Pointless post eh?


----------



## Crunchie

Ha ha ha ! I love it 

I think they want something more fluffy as my similar suggestions were met with some raised eyebrows lol


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry crunch I can't think of anything that isnt inappropriate. Speaks volumes about me huh


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:
> 
> Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:Click to expand...

When I've got my current Henry projects finished I'm going to have an education week (Mon-Fri) So far I've planned to have one whole day dedicated to Italian, one day to Russian, one day to the piano, doing intensive study from 8am until 8pm. The other 2 days I'm not sure what to do- I need 2 new skills/subjects I could learn a bit of :-k Any suggestions? I'm interested in boars and monkeys so I could do one day learning lots about boars and another learning about monkeys? Like proper medical/scientific things about them :shrug: I'll have to plan my material in advance if I'm to fill 12 hours learning about wild boars though:fool: 

All suggestions welcome for new things to learn:flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the train with my vanilla latte. I am addicted! Can't stop buying coffee in a morning, I need it!!! :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:
> 
> Think I'll have a quiet evening with my knitting tonight, going to figure out the knitting I got from my SS (Luna) hopefully there is a sense of accomplishment from figuring it out! Day at work in between though :nope:
> 
> Trin is that cake or sushi?
> 
> B hope Thierry feels better, I don't imagine him as susceptible to illness as we have known each other for nearly 2 years and this is the first time you have mentioned him as being off! Funny :haha: hope he gets better, are you going to have to do more round the house? Is it like having the big boss at work?
> 
> Every time someone mentions some fancy coffee or other I always want to like it...but I just can't do coffee at all :nope: Or tea for that matter..I'd much rather have a marshmallow and cream topped hot chocolate..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *salivates*
> Pointless post eh?Click to expand...

Totally pointless, but then all my post are pointless; I think my only non-pointless post will be the day I can post 'Just had a baby' 

Talking of which, next time we see Emandi she will be a mother of 2 :happydance:

I am actually drinking coffee at the moment and really really enjoying it. I hope Henry sleeps his nights and stuff even though I drink coffee- I abstained from all caffeine with Holly!


----------



## HollyMonkey

You could just have an image on the t shirt crunch, something like this: :spermy: Or is that not fluffy enough? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://images.cpcache.com/merchandise/514_400x400_NoPeel.png?region=name:FrontCenter,id:18905473,w:16


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh would hang himself rather than wear that t shirt!


----------



## Crunchie

I love it ! My brain also only works on rude ideas lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> I love it ! My brain also only works on rude ideas lol

Is it his first? There are lots on the web with L plates and stuff?:shrug: 

OMG Holly is giving me nape of the neck kisses and saying mumma all gently in my ear because she wants biscuits. Sooooo cute and manipulative :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I love it ! My brain also only works on rude ideas lol

LOL! But they are always the funniest!!

Ok, how about a T-shirt that says "Daddy in training" and has a big L on it? Too boring?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I love it ! My brain also only works on rude ideas lol
> 
> Is it his first? There are lots on the web with L plates and stuff?:shrug:
> 
> OMG Holly is giving me nape of the neck kisses and saying mumma all gently in my ear because she wants biscuits. Sooooo cute and manipulative :cloud9:Click to expand...

OMG...you looked into my brain just then! :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:
> 
> Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When I've got my current Henry projects finished I'm going to have an education week (Mon-Fri) So far I've planned to have one whole day dedicated to Italian, one day to Russian, one day to the piano, doing intensive study from 8am until 8pm. The other 2 days I'm not sure what to do- I need 2 new skills/subjects I could learn a bit of :-k Any suggestions? I'm interested in boars and monkeys so I could do one day learning lots about boars and another learning about monkeys? Like proper medical/scientific things about them :shrug: I'll have to plan my material in advance if I'm to fill 12 hours learning about wild boars though:fool:
> 
> All suggestions welcome for new things to learn:flower:Click to expand...

Once you have finished Henry projects, won't you have Henry as your new project? :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the train with my vanilla latte. I am addicted! Can't stop buying coffee in a morning, I need it!!! :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:
> 
> Think I'll have a quiet evening with my knitting tonight, going to figure out the knitting I got from my SS (Luna) hopefully there is a sense of accomplishment from figuring it out! Day at work in between though :nope:
> 
> Trin is that cake or sushi?
> 
> B hope Thierry feels better, I don't imagine him as susceptible to illness as we have known each other for nearly 2 years and this is the first time you have mentioned him as being off! Funny :haha: hope he gets better, are you going to have to do more round the house? Is it like having the big boss at work?
> 
> Every time someone mentions some fancy coffee or other I always want to like it...but I just can't do coffee at all :nope: Or tea for that matter..I'd much rather have a marshmallow and cream topped hot chocolate..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *salivates*
> Pointless post eh?Click to expand...
> 
> Totally pointless, but then all my post are pointless; I think my only non-pointless post will be the day I can post 'Just had a baby'
> 
> Talking of which, next time we see Emandi she will be a mother of 2 :happydance:
> 
> I am actually drinking coffee at the moment and really really enjoying it. I hope Henry sleeps his nights and stuff even though I drink coffee- I abstained from all caffeine with Holly!Click to expand...

Well, although I don't drink coffee or tea, I'd definitely say I got my fair share of caffeine from my diet coke. I don't think it made any difference to how Cara slept in all honestly..she was pretty good on the whole :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Happy tuesdays ladies:flower:, i have semi caught up:blush:



Essie-like you say bit poofucks waiting 2 more days, but you will be super prepared :thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> Hayley, good to have you back love. :hugs: Leo is doing well... Last night he was up every hour :dohh: So consequently, I'm EXHAUSTED. Leo has mastered the word "hi" and wouldn't stop smiling.g and saying "hi" to everyone yesterday. He is also standing while holding on to the coffee table for about 15 seconds. Getting so big. Ah, there is 60 days left til Alaska. So soon! Congrats to Lee. For the amount of time spent away, he'd better when champs eh? :winkwink:


Mollz:hugs:, thanks for your reply to my comment sweetie:kiss:Leo sounds like he is doing fabbo:thumbup:, he also sounds like he will be on the move soon too what a clever boy, Nathanial shuffles backwards and usually gets stuck by thw tv stand:dohh:is Leo eating now Molly? Wowzers cpountdown or what to the big ''A'':happydance:



firstbaby25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie- we had indian saturday i had lamb balti was nom nommo, glad work is going ok and your enjoying taking time on yourself tanning & nail painting etc, as for Adam today well he is obv just trying to hand the blame to you for his on f*** up sweetheart big nuv's from me and Nathanial- did you say you have any days off so we can catch up before my lovely ML comes to an end ??
> 
> When does your MAT Leave end? I'll book a nice day off a Friday or something! I want to do it, good for me, especially now :)Click to expand...


The last wednesday in April i return to work Jaynie baby, thats if i go back there:wacko:so any friday hun let me know drop me a textual:thumbup:




TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Spammalicious Hayley :winkwink:
> 
> :ninja: hehe about time hey Trin! I keep meaning to ask what season will it be when Tori is like in 3-6 clothes:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It'll be winter here when she's 3-6mo so goes down to a chilly 20* sometimes :haha:Click to expand...

Ahhh that is cool (no pun intended) but seen some lovely bits in the sale for winter:thumbup:



B loving Henrys top/jumper:thumbup: im pants at catching up again :cry:, have to go parcel some ebay items now and sort out a whingbag !!! A walk into town is needed i feel!

I was offered another job yesterday but it was m-f:nope: 6.21 per hour and 1-6pm no way :nope:

Have an interview in the bag for the village preschool next fri though:thumbup: catch you laters xxx:kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:
> 
> Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When I've got my current Henry projects finished I'm going to have an education week (Mon-Fri) So far I've planned to have one whole day dedicated to Italian, one day to Russian, one day to the piano, doing intensive study from 8am until 8pm. The other 2 days I'm not sure what to do- I need 2 new skills/subjects I could learn a bit of :-k Any suggestions? I'm interested in boars and monkeys so I could do one day learning lots about boars and another learning about monkeys? Like proper medical/scientific things about them :shrug: I'll have to plan my material in advance if I'm to fill 12 hours learning about wild boars though:fool:
> 
> All suggestions welcome for new things to learn:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Once you have finished Henry projects, won't you have Henry as your new project? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:Yes but babies don't stop you learning new things. But for my home education course I'm thinking in a couple of weeks time. Holly will just have to learn with me, like Henry will too later :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I guess I could do:


*Monday* Italian- Reading and writing 
*Tuesday* Italian- Listening and speaking
*Wednesday*- piano
*Thursday* Russian- Reading and writing
*Friday* Russian- Listening and speaking


----------



## Sarachka

Maybe once Henry is here you could do cake and cupcake decorating.


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG 11 already!! What shall I have for lunch?!! 

Laters gaters, got to hunt and gather! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Maybe once Henry is here you could do cake and cupcake decorating.

Mmmmm it's a possibility, but it's not something I dream of being able to do well. I'm an eyes on the prize person as you know :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It would be like doing a clothes folding course to me :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Hayley...looks like you give great interview with all these offers you get! Good luck with the next one if you want it :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I could dedicate a day to my calligraphy, that could deffo do with some attention, long neglected my calligraphy. Finishing with the production of a nice manuscript written up and framed, a favourite extract/poem for example.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:
> 
> Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When I've got my current Henry projects finished I'm going to have an education week (Mon-Fri) So far I've planned to have one whole day dedicated to Italian, one day to Russian, one day to the piano, doing intensive study from 8am until 8pm. The other 2 days I'm not sure what to do- I need 2 new skills/subjects I could learn a bit of :-k Any suggestions? I'm interested in boars and monkeys so I could do one day learning lots about boars and another learning about monkeys? Like proper medical/scientific things about them :shrug: I'll have to plan my material in advance if I'm to fill 12 hours learning about wild boars though:fool:
> 
> All suggestions welcome for new things to learn:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Once you have finished Henry projects, won't you have Henry as your new project? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Yes but babies don't stop you learning new things. But for my home education course I'm thinking in a couple of weeks time. Holly will just have to learn with me, like Henry will too later :shrug:Click to expand...

You are right, babies don't stop you learning but I seem to be hopeless at finding the time to do things for myself over and above looking after Cara. I'm not sure if she was particularly demanding of my time or I'm just inefficient at fitting things in :shrug: That said, it gets easier to fit more in with every passing week now as Cara is much happier to let me do things now :thumbup: and maybe I'm just getting better at being a mum and doing other things at the same time.

I have always marvelled at how much you do while looking after Holly, that said, I've only known you since Holly was 10 months old, a whole 4 months on from Cara..so maybe in another few months I'll be much more on top of things. One can hope :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It would be like doing a clothes folding course to me :haha:

Riveting!!!! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

What would I like to do?

More sewing practice
Candle making
Cakes and biscuit making


----------



## Essie

I would like to do

Sewing
Baking and decorating cakes
Swimming
Horse riding 

I'm bad at projects. I start many and finish few. Everyone was shocked I qualified as a nurse because they all thought it was something else I'd try for a while and then move on. I still would really like to do something in the theatre, that'd be my dream job.


----------



## kit_cat

When you say theatre Essie..do you mean acting...a Thespian if you will?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> When you say theatre Essie..do you mean acting...a Thespian if you will?

Not acting, more behind the scenes. I did a lot of amateur dramatics when I was a teenager though. My biggest role was Wendy in Peter Pan in the amateur dram panto. For someone who's so painfully shy, I love to be on the stage. I would definitely still do amdram if I had time.


----------



## emandi

I would like to do

-give birth to my baby 
:haha:

Well, things has slowed down a bit :shrug:, will have to get up and do something. Soooo exhausted. Only 6 hours left and back to the hospital, hope they still have a bed for me.

Wanted to ask you turtle mummies, have any of you were induced using sintocinin/pitocin? Not sure if I want to do it :nope: ...


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> I would like to do
> 
> -give birth to my baby
> :haha:
> 
> Well, things has slowed down a bit :shrug:, will have to get up and do something. Soooo exhausted. Only 6 hours left and back to the hospital, hope they still have a bed for me.
> 
> Wanted to ask you turtle mummies, have any of you were induced using sintocinin/pitocin? Not sure if I want to do it :nope: ...

Oh poor emandi..I'd hoped you'd be well under way by now. Sorry my lovely, it must be very frustrating and exhausting :hugs:

I had syntocin given to me and I went from about 1/2 cm dilated to fully dilated and body pushing in 1 1/2 hours. It sure did speed up proceedings! I don't know if that helps or alarms you...sorry if it's the latter :blush:


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> I would like to do
> 
> -give birth to my baby
> :haha:
> 
> Well, things has slowed down a bit :shrug:, will have to get up and do something. Soooo exhausted. Only 6 hours left and back to the hospital, hope they still have a bed for me.
> 
> Wanted to ask you turtle mummies, have any of you were induced using sintocinin/pitocin? Not sure if I want to do it :nope: ...

I did Emandi, because i had meconium in my waters and no contractions. I didnt like having to be on a monitor the whole time, and would probably have liked to walk about a bit and see if my labor started naturally.

And timing wise it took 9 hours from drip starting to Lyra being born.


----------



## firstbaby25

Things i'd like to do:

Sew
Bake
More language - including English
Write a book :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Things i'd like to do:
> 
> Sew
> Bake
> More language - including English
> Write a book :haha:

A book on what Jaynie?


----------



## emandi

Thank you Kit and Essie :flower:,

I can not stand lying on my back! I would love to be on my knees leaning on the bed :cry:.
What pain relief did you have?


----------



## Essie

emandi said:


> Thank you Kit and Essie :flower:,
> 
> I can not stand lying on my back! I would love to be on my knees leaning on the bed :cry:.
> What pain relief did you have?

I had gas & air and pethidine. I do feel like I'd have coped better if I'd been able to move. But I think the monitor was more because of the meconium and her heartbeat than the drip so hopefully you should be allowed to move.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kit and Essie :flower:,
> 
> I can not stand lying on my back! I would love to be on my knees leaning on the bed :cry:.
> What pain relief did you have?
> 
> I had gas & air and pethidine. I do feel like I'd have coped better if I'd been able to move. But I think the monitor was more because of the meconium and her heartbeat than the drip so hopefully you should be allowed to move.Click to expand...

Ditto emandi, gas and air and pethidine for me too, then at the end when I had to go to theatre, I had an epidural. Like you both are saying, being strapped to the bed was the worst part of the whole thing..so uncomfortable and definitely did not help me deal with my pain.


----------



## firstbaby25

A work of fiction Kit I have always wanted to be a writer since being a kid but life does get in the way.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> A work of fiction Kit I have always wanted to be a writer since being a kid but life does get in the way.

I'd love to write too. As a teen I wrote morbid, self indulgent poetry and posted it on a blog. I just find no inspiration for writing when I'm happy :shrug: my words flow much better when im depressed.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> A work of fiction Kit I have always wanted to be a writer since being a kid but life does get in the way.

You should start it and just go back and forward as you have time. Many a great book was written exactly like that!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> A work of fiction Kit I have always wanted to be a writer since being a kid but life does get in the way.
> 
> I'd love to write too. As a teen I wrote morbid, self indulgent poetry and posted it on a blog. I just find no inspiration for writing when I'm happy :shrug: my words flow much better when im depressed.Click to expand...

I like the idea of being a writer, but I don't think I'd be any good..much like being a painter or sculptor...you have to actually be talented to get anywhere.

That said...I did look very confuzzled at some of the "art" pieces in the gallery that B and I visited last year :haha: I am such a philistine:blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> A work of fiction Kit I have always wanted to be a writer since being a kid but life does get in the way.
> 
> I'd love to write too. As a teen I wrote morbid, self indulgent poetry and posted it on a blog. I just find no inspiration for writing when I'm happy :shrug: my words flow much better when im depressed.Click to expand...

I was morbid and self obsessed too!


----------



## addie25

Morning ladies. I have a busy week this week, something planned every day which is good bc it will make time go faster.

Today: Breakfast with my friend
Wed: My parents and brother are coming to install the girls closet organizers.
Thursday:Dr apt and (allergist) and DH b-day
Friday:DH B-day dinner and maybe during the day visiting my friend who is in the hospital (she is ok, she is the one having triplets. They are keeping her there till she delivers but she is doing well and is 23 weeks now)
Sat & Sunday spending time with DH and maybe see my friend Sarah.

Speaking of writing, I really should edit my book and send it out. I mean I have all this time rt now. I just get so lazy but I need to get my pregnant butt in gear.:haha:


----------



## addie25

You would think in this economy people would be jumping at the chance to work. I called this tile store yesterday morning and asked them to call me back bc I want tile put in my bathrooms and no call back. I call back 2wice today and no answer at the store :shrug: I left another message. If I do not get a call back today I am going to call another place this is ridiculous I want my bathroom done asap.


----------



## Sarachka

So I have a question about moving in labour and epidurals. 

Can you move around as much as possible BEFORE you have the eli? What is the idea number of cm to have it? So can you move around, bounce on the ball, walk etc and THEN get it?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:
> 
> Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When I've got my current Henry projects finished I'm going to have an education week (Mon-Fri) So far I've planned to have one whole day dedicated to Italian, one day to Russian, one day to the piano, doing intensive study from 8am until 8pm. The other 2 days I'm not sure what to do- I need 2 new skills/subjects I could learn a bit of :-k Any suggestions? I'm interested in boars and monkeys so I could do one day learning lots about boars and another learning about monkeys? Like proper medical/scientific things about them :shrug: I'll have to plan my material in advance if I'm to fill 12 hours learning about wild boars though:fool:
> 
> All suggestions welcome for new things to learn:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Once you have finished Henry projects, won't you have Henry as your new project? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Yes but babies don't stop you learning new things. But for my home education course I'm thinking in a couple of weeks time. Holly will just have to learn with me, like Henry will too later :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You are right, babies don't stop you learning but I seem to be hopeless at finding the time to do things for myself over and above looking after Cara. I'm not sure if she was particularly demanding of my time or I'm just inefficient at fitting things in :shrug: That said, it gets easier to fit more in with every passing week now as Cara is much happier to let me do things now :thumbup: and maybe I'm just getting better at being a mum and doing other things at the same time.
> 
> I have always marvelled at how much you do while looking after Holly, that said, I've only known you since Holly was 10 months old, a whole 4 months on from Cara..so maybe in another few months I'll be much more on top of things. One can hope :wacko:Click to expand...

My mum thinks it's genetic because she was the same- from day one with Holly I carried on my things- start as you mean to go on we say.:thumbup: I did loads of house decorating when she was born that I'd been itching to do for the couple of months before. But my mum and I are weird for that, everyone always says so. I guess some might say it's neglect- but at least I'm with her all day and to be honest she's really happy brushing the guinea pigs at my feet while I sew or draw or write or whatever at my desk:shrug: 
And she likes copying me and helping me, so I'd rather she was copying interesting and diverse activities than copying me playing with a baby all day, if you see my logic. I do play with her though, but we have _Holly's Toys_ and _Mummy's Toys_ in our house, and she knows the distinction well and we share toys!! Sometimes it's time to play with Mummy's Toys you see!!


----------



## addie25

This Sunday is the super bowl lol I thought the game I watched a couple weeks ago was. I don't know football.


----------



## HollyMonkey

We played with Mummy's Toys this afternoon to finish off some bibs...
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 0









001.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 0









005.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nor me addie, superbowl just sounds like a magnificent vessel for having your breakfast cereal from to me :shrug:

I've had a nice :coffee: break and am off to pick up some minced lamb I ordered from the butchers yesterday, a nice little stroll.

Emandi I don't know if you're there but goodluck lovely :hugs: 

Holly got bitten by the hamster today and whilst consoling her on my lap we did her blood sugar with the bite- it was 99 which was fine because she'd eaten biscuits a little before :awww: She was very chuffed to have a go on my monitor! First time I've done her bloods since I don't like to prick her unecessarily but Bobble had done it for us!


----------



## poas

Oh my gosh! How exciting emandi  I had syntocin as went so far over but couldn't have gel as I was already having cx. 
I had only a little gas and air, and OK it hurt but it is labour, unless you have successful epidural, it is going to hurt. I found it no harder than without syntocin, which is how I birthed harri. 
Good luck


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:
> 
> Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When I've got my current Henry projects finished I'm going to have an education week (Mon-Fri) So far I've planned to have one whole day dedicated to Italian, one day to Russian, one day to the piano, doing intensive study from 8am until 8pm. The other 2 days I'm not sure what to do- I need 2 new skills/subjects I could learn a bit of :-k Any suggestions? I'm interested in boars and monkeys so I could do one day learning lots about boars and another learning about monkeys? Like proper medical/scientific things about them :shrug: I'll have to plan my material in advance if I'm to fill 12 hours learning about wild boars though:fool:
> 
> All suggestions welcome for new things to learn:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Once you have finished Henry projects, won't you have Henry as your new project? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Yes but babies don't stop you learning new things. But for my home education course I'm thinking in a couple of weeks time. Holly will just have to learn with me, like Henry will too later :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You are right, babies don't stop you learning but I seem to be hopeless at finding the time to do things for myself over and above looking after Cara. I'm not sure if she was particularly demanding of my time or I'm just inefficient at fitting things in :shrug: That said, it gets easier to fit more in with every passing week now as Cara is much happier to let me do things now :thumbup: and maybe I'm just getting better at being a mum and doing other things at the same time.
> 
> I have always marvelled at how much you do while looking after Holly, that said, I've only known you since Holly was 10 months old, a whole 4 months on from Cara..so maybe in another few months I'll be much more on top of things. One can hope :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum thinks it's genetic because she was the same- from day one with Holly I carried on my things- start as you mean to go on we say.:thumbup: I did loads of house decorating when she was born that I'd been itching to do for the couple of months before. But my mum and I are weird for that, everyone always says so. I guess some might say it's neglect- but at least I'm with her all day and to be honest she's really happy brushing the guinea pigs at my feet while I sew or draw or write or whatever at my desk:shrug:
> And she likes copying me and helping me, so I'd rather she was copying interesting and diverse activities than copying me playing with a baby all day, if you see my logic. I do play with her though, but we have _Holly's Toys_ and _Mummy's Toys_ in our house, and she knows the distinction well and we share toys!! Sometimes it's time to play with Mummy's Toys you see!!Click to expand...

Oh my! I hope you didn't think for one millisecond I was insinuating that you neglect Holly?! I most certainly do not and I think you're a marvellous mum :thumbup: Just had to clear that up :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Keep in mind that the floors are only being painted mid-feb (they will be charcoal grey with expoxy seal so shiny and grey)



This is off my room to the right of my bed


----------



## Essie

Oh god I'm so unfit. Just been on my crosstrainer and I feel like death.


----------



## Essie

Love it Trin :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:
> 
> Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When I've got my current Henry projects finished I'm going to have an education week (Mon-Fri) So far I've planned to have one whole day dedicated to Italian, one day to Russian, one day to the piano, doing intensive study from 8am until 8pm. The other 2 days I'm not sure what to do- I need 2 new skills/subjects I could learn a bit of :-k Any suggestions? I'm interested in boars and monkeys so I could do one day learning lots about boars and another learning about monkeys? Like proper medical/scientific things about them :shrug: I'll have to plan my material in advance if I'm to fill 12 hours learning about wild boars though:fool:
> 
> All suggestions welcome for new things to learn:flower:Click to expand...

What about anatomy and physiology? You could learn about how one of the body systems works? I LOVED my A&P classes in massage school.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I just did a great bike session with my Italian dialogue cd on, so I exercised both body and mind! Bloods at 85 :thumbup: Could deffo have eaten more since I was turbo bike pants tonight and ZOOMED along on my stationary bike.
> 
> Glad Zumba was good Kit!! I like the sound of your instructor! Are you learning a language? Because I can recommend the exercise bike as a good time to listen to and repeat dialogues!
> 
> That made me chuckle April, typical it should be me in the sweet shop :haha:
> 
> Alas no, I'm not nearly as clever as you learning a new language or two...you have quite an amazing thirst for new knowledge that never fails to impress me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When I've got my current Henry projects finished I'm going to have an education week (Mon-Fri) So far I've planned to have one whole day dedicated to Italian, one day to Russian, one day to the piano, doing intensive study from 8am until 8pm. The other 2 days I'm not sure what to do- I need 2 new skills/subjects I could learn a bit of :-k Any suggestions? I'm interested in boars and monkeys so I could do one day learning lots about boars and another learning about monkeys? Like proper medical/scientific things about them :shrug: I'll have to plan my material in advance if I'm to fill 12 hours learning about wild boars though:fool:
> 
> All suggestions welcome for new things to learn:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Once you have finished Henry projects, won't you have Henry as your new project? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Yes but babies don't stop you learning new things. But for my home education course I'm thinking in a couple of weeks time. Holly will just have to learn with me, like Henry will too later :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You are right, babies don't stop you learning but I seem to be hopeless at finding the time to do things for myself over and above looking after Cara. I'm not sure if she was particularly demanding of my time or I'm just inefficient at fitting things in :shrug: That said, it gets easier to fit more in with every passing week now as Cara is much happier to let me do things now :thumbup: and maybe I'm just getting better at being a mum and doing other things at the same time.
> 
> I have always marvelled at how much you do while looking after Holly, that said, I've only known you since Holly was 10 months old, a whole 4 months on from Cara..so maybe in another few months I'll be much more on top of things. One can hope :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum thinks it's genetic because she was the same- from day one with Holly I carried on my things- start as you mean to go on we say.:thumbup: I did loads of house decorating when she was born that I'd been itching to do for the couple of months before. But my mum and I are weird for that, everyone always says so. I guess some might say it's neglect- but at least I'm with her all day and to be honest she's really happy brushing the guinea pigs at my feet while I sew or draw or write or whatever at my desk:shrug:
> And she likes copying me and helping me, so I'd rather she was copying interesting and diverse activities than copying me playing with a baby all day, if you see my logic. I do play with her though, but we have _Holly's Toys_ and _Mummy's Toys_ in our house, and she knows the distinction well and we share toys!! Sometimes it's time to play with Mummy's Toys you see!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! I hope you didn't think for one millisecond I was insinuating that you neglect Holly?! I most certainly do not and I think you're a marvellous mum :thumbup: Just had to clear that up :thumbup:Click to expand...

No don't be silly!:hugs: I know I'm a fab mum:haha: Just a bit on the egotistical side when it comes to doing my activities but that's because Holly is in good health and not needy, thus I can. I have a friend with a disabled son and life looks very different when your child is so dependent, so I count my blessings that Holly and I _can_ function alongside one another but independently.

I found that in many ways you can do loads more stuff when they're still babies since they just eat milk (no balanced meal preparation) and they don't whizz around all day and they have a nap or 2 in the day. Holly is full on all day long now so I'm glad I trained her young to 'respect' my activities too. (Not that she actually respects them but you know what I mean:haha:) But as you say I think you just get better at multitasking too!! Having 2 ickle ones will be an interesting challenge for sure!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm an aubergine!! Again!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TRIN!!! It looks lovely!! Really pretty colour for the furniture and the cot blanket is gorge! Can't wait to see it with floor too. Are you having a rug? :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lunes I considered a medical theme and I think I'm more interested from a veterinary point of view, hence my monkey studies day. I'd learn all about the anatomy and functions of monkeys. There's a book I really want on the subject but it's 50 euros :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TRIN!!! It looks lovely!! Really pretty colour for the furniture and the cot blanket is gorge! Can't wait to see it with floor too. Are you having a rug? :happydance:

I would LOVE to have a rug, but Dharma the daxi has a nasty habit of peeing on rugs :growlmad: When she was a little puppy she was allowed to pee inside (before I got her) and so she has that substrate association which apparently you can't break.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Anyone want to babysit for me just for an hour tonight? :flower: So I can go swimming

:cry: dh is going to be home too late for my swimming session :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Get a plastic rug :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Anyone want to babysit for me just for an hour tonight? :flower: So I can go swimming
> 
> :cry: dh is going to be home too late for my swimming session :cry:

Oh no! Missing swimbulations again! I will ... package her up and send her express mail :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Anyone want to babysit for me just for an hour tonight? :flower: So I can go swimming
> 
> :cry: dh is going to be home too late for my swimming session :cry:

Sure, lyra would love to play with holly. Do you think I can make it to France in time??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Oh god I'm so unfit. Just been on my crosstrainer and I feel like death.

You have your own crosstrainer? That's well cool! Molly was going to get one of those I think.


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:BIG HUGS TO EMANDI HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL LOVELY CANT WAIT TO HEAR THE NEWS XX








kit_cat said:


> Hi Hayley...looks like you give great interview with all these offers you get! Good luck with the next one if you want it :thumbup:


Kit-I have an interviw this friday now for a supervisory poisition with brill pay :thumbup: and then the one next friday for the village pre-school things may poss be looking up:thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> We played with Mummy's Toys this afternoon to finish off some bibs...

You never cease to amaze Bethany never:dohh:how do you find time:shrug:i reckon they have like 30 hours in the days over in france:haha:



TrinityMom said:


> Keep in mind that the floors are only being painted mid-feb (they will be charcoal grey with expoxy seal so shiny and grey)
> 
> 
> 
> This is off my room to the right of my bed

Lovely Trin i love the cot drape we have tose on all our cots at work so pretty:cloud9:love the cot colour too nearly there now:hugs:


Hello one and all whats going on with bbm group:shrug:i keep getting reinvited by kit:haha:and all my chat and pics have vanished:cry: anyway im off to do stirfry loves ya :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...your nursery looks beautiful, the floor will really set off the pale walls :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh god I'm so unfit. Just been on my crosstrainer and I feel like death.
> 
> You have your own crosstrainer? That's well cool! Molly was going to get one of those I think.Click to expand...

Yes, I can't remember what made me decide to buy a cross trainer instead of an exercise bike :-k I think it was a discontinued line at a big discount :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Hayley meant to say this morning, congrats on the other job offer. Hope you find one that you really like and works well with money/hours etc.


----------



## kit_cat

Good luck again Hayley with the jobs :thumbup: Hope you get the one that pays well!


----------



## Crunchie

Super monkey pants !!!

Thank you soooooo much for the lovely gifts :hugs:

Such a lovely thought, and Lauren and I can learn together xxxx

Thanks again and I will post pics when I can get on the notebook 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

Tonight I'm making meatballs. It's a bit of an experiment because I've never made them before, but I wanted to do them from scratch so they have no salt etc and lyra can eat them too. 

My hormones must be all over the place today, I got major road rage driving home and ended up crying in my car :loopy:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh god I'm so unfit. Just been on my crosstrainer and I feel like death.
> 
> You have your own crosstrainer? That's well cool! Molly was going to get one of those I think.Click to expand...


I have one too but I might sell it


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Tonight I'm making meatballs. It's a bit of an experiment because I've never made them before, but I wanted to do them from scratch so they have no salt etc and lyra can eat them too.
> 
> My hormones must be all over the place today, I got major road rage driving home and ended up crying in my car :loopy:

:-#

I'm not going to say it.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Tonight I'm making meatballs. It's a bit of an experiment because I've never made them before, but I wanted to do them from scratch so they have no salt etc and lyra can eat them too.
> 
> My hormones must be all over the place today, I got major road rage driving home and ended up crying in my car :loopy:
> 
> :-#
> 
> I'm not going to say it.Click to expand...

:haha: it's unlikely. We were very careful until a week ago, plus I've not had AF back yet. (assuming that is what you are not saying!)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sperm can last over a week and alot of women don't have AF before falling again...so it's possible...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Super monkey pants !!!
> 
> Thank you soooooo much for the lovely gifts :hugs:
> 
> Such a lovely thought, and Lauren and I can learn together xxxx
> 
> Thanks again and I will post pics when I can get on the notebook
> 
> Xxxxxxxx

I thought your friend would approve of such an educational gift :haha:

My pleasure :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Damn and blast I could have done meatballs too Essie, didn't think of that. Got a nice veggie/lentil/lamb type invention of a bake on the go though :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Sperm can last over a week and alot of women don't have AF before falling again...so it's possible...

I was also not going to say this :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Yep my mum wasn't getting aunt flo when I was created!


----------



## Sarachka

So no one answered my question about staying active during labour and THEN getting an epidural.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum never used to swear very much but recently on the phone she keeps using the F word :shock: Can this be a symptom of advancing years? She put petrol in her diesel car today so that's what provoked it but even so, she keeps using it for mundane things. 

Holly said _Bambi_ today,the rabbit's name.

So we have:

Mummy
Papa
Dadda
Cat 
Dog
Banana
Bambi


----------



## Essie

Okay I should say it's possible but, to me, implausible :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> So no one answered my question about staying active during labour and THEN getting an epidural.

I didn't see your question. I was active and then had an epi since there were complications late in the game:thumbup: It was cool.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So no one answered my question about staying active during labour and THEN getting an epidural.

Sorry Sezi..I did mean to. 

That was exactly my plan..well, to stay active not necessarily the epi. If everything is going well there is no reason why you can't keep on the move/upright/kneeling or whatever until you decide you need an epidural. Obviously the minute you do, you're then immobilised.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> So no one answered my question about staying active during labour and THEN getting an epidural.

Im not sure. I think if you know you definitely want one they like to do it earlier, so that you don't get to the point where you're too far gone to have it. But I don't know what point that is. I think you can do the walking, bouncing etc before the epi though.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My mum never used to swear very much but recently on the phone she keeps using the F word :shock: Can this be a symptom of advancing years? She put petrol in her diesel car today so that's what provoked it but even so, she keeps using it for mundane things.
> 
> Holly said _Bambi_ today,the rabbit's name.
> 
> So we have:
> 
> Mummy
> Papa
> Dadda
> Cat
> Dog
> Banana
> Bambi

Maybe your mum has late onset Tourettes? 

Aww, clever Holly, you'll probably find almost every day she'll start coming up with new words now :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Okay I should say it's possible but, to me, implausible :shrug:

It is possible, I had no AF after the pill when I fell with my pre-Holly MC, but I agree with you that it is also less likely. My gyn said 14 months is about when optimum fertility returns after a baby, and that most 2nd babies are conceived once a regular cycle has returned, so those still breastfeeding take longer on the whole. But as the ladies say it's always possible, and there are always plenty of exceptions to the majority:shrug: You could be returning to AF with hormone swings, which would be good for the ttc project too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My mum never used to swear very much but recently on the phone she keeps using the F word :shock: Can this be a symptom of advancing years? She put petrol in her diesel car today so that's what provoked it but even so, she keeps using it for mundane things.
> 
> Holly said _Bambi_ today,the rabbit's name.
> 
> So we have:
> 
> Mummy
> Papa
> Dadda
> Cat
> Dog
> Banana
> Bambi
> 
> Maybe your mum has late onset Tourettes?
> 
> Aww, clever Holly, you'll probably find almost every day she'll start coming up with new words now :thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought late onset Tourettes too! 

Holly's list is already longer than daddy's list of English words:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I could find you plenty of customers in my office who are the exception. Lol. "oh you're having another baby, awesome, let me write you a cheque!"


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I could find you plenty of customers in my office who are the exception. Lol. "oh you're having another baby, awesome, let me write you a cheque!"

:rofl: 

Essie, go and sign on!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I asked my mum to bring over from England:


cheap pack of baby socks from Primark in blue
Johnson's baby oil (for me)


----------



## Sarachka

B don't forget to PM me your mum's address


----------



## kit_cat

I watched some random film the other day that was apparently based on a true story. It was about a small town somewhere in the USA where there had been a massive hike in teenage pregnancy. It turned out that a load of 14/15 year old school friends all made a pact together to try their hardest to all get pregnant at the same time and have their babies together and how lovely it would all be :shock: I think there were some changing minds after the first girl got a torn foof :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I asked my mum to bring over from England:
> 
> 
> cheap pack of baby socks from Primark in blue
> Johnson's baby oil (for me)

I'm sure that will be no f***ing problem :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I'm going to be cycling tonight....think I'll do calories :)


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So no one answered my question about staying active during labour and THEN getting an epidural.
> 
> Sorry Sezi..I did mean to.
> 
> That was exactly my plan..well, to stay active not necessarily the epi. If everything is going well there is no reason why you can't keep on the move/upright/kneeling or whatever until you decide you need an epidural. Obviously the minute you do, you're then immobilised.Click to expand...




kit_cat said:


> I watched some random film the other day that was apparently based on a true story. It was about a small town somewhere in the USA where there had been a massive hike in teenage pregnancy. It turned out that a load of 14/15 year old school friends all made a pact together to try their hardest to all get pregnant at the same time and have their babies together and how lovely it would all be :shock: I think there were some changing minds after the first girl got a torn foof :haha:

Ohhhhh so it is you and I watching crazy films on 5....


----------



## Crunchie

Oh also Sarah they don't really like to check you very often during labour,
so if you want one they like to do it when you are over 4-5 dilated ....so don't be afraid to ask them to check as you don't want it to be left until its tooooooo late. 

Essie - I have heard some horror stories about pethadine, my friend said it made her feel like she was having an hour long contraction. How did you find it ??


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Oh also Sarah they don't really like to check you very often during labour,
> so if you want one they like to do it when you are over 4-5 dilated ....so don't be afraid to ask them to check as you don't want it to be left until its tooooooo late.
> 
> Essie - I have heard some horror stories about pethadine, my friend said it made her feel like she was having an hour long contraction. How did you find it ??

It didn't help the pain just made me feel out of it. I cant really remember the last 5 hours of my labour. I know a lot of people who've had it and hated it, i wouldnt have it again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

what age did u wean ur LO?

NHS say wait till 6 months but dont think i can shes on 48oz per day! and screams cos shes hungry all the time and on hungry baby milk but that only settled her for a week.she weighs 16lb now @10wks.


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Oh also Sarah they don't really like to check you very often during labour,
> so if you want one they like to do it when you are over 4-5 dilated ....so don't be afraid to ask them to check as you don't want it to be left until its tooooooo late.
> 
> Essie - I have heard some horror stories about pethadine, my friend said it made her feel like she was having an hour long contraction. How did you find it ??

I had pethidine at 37 weeks with a burst ovarian cyst. I still felt the pain but I didn't really care about it :shrug: Could have been anyone's pain. We give peth and atarax in combination if mom is very tired, contractions are not strong and she's stuck around 3cm. Usually she sleeps for 2 hours and wakes up 5-7cm dilated. If you give too close to delivery there are breathing complications for baby and moms sometimes battle to bond


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So no one answered my question about staying active during labour and THEN getting an epidural.
> 
> Sorry Sezi..I did mean to.
> 
> That was exactly my plan..well, to stay active not necessarily the epi. If everything is going well there is no reason why you can't keep on the move/upright/kneeling or whatever until you decide you need an epidural. Obviously the minute you do, you're then immobilised.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I watched some random film the other day that was apparently based on a true story. It was about a small town somewhere in the USA where there had been a massive hike in teenage pregnancy. It turned out that a load of 14/15 year old school friends all made a pact together to try their hardest to all get pregnant at the same time and have their babies together and how lovely it would all be :shock: I think there were some changing minds after the first girl got a torn foof :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh so it is you and I watching crazy films on 5....Click to expand...

:haha: Apparently so! I've no idea why I started watching it but there you go! It's a scary thought though that things like that can happen :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> what age did u wean ur LO?
> 
> NHS say wait till 6 months but dont think i can shes on 48oz per day! and screams cos shes hungry all the time and on hungry baby milk but that only settled her for a week.she weighs 16lb now @10wks.

Rather up her milk intake than start her on solids _at least_ til 4-5 months. There is a big risk of allergies if you start solids earlier because the gut wall is too permeable and foreign proteins get into the blood


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> what age did u wean ur LO?
> 
> NHS say wait till 6 months but dont think i can shes on 48oz per day! and screams cos shes hungry all the time and on hungry baby milk but that only settled her for a week.she weighs 16lb now @10wks.

Wow! 48 oz..seriously? I'd think seriously about discussing your options with your HV. 10 weeks is very young but then B said her brother had to be weaned very early too :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what age did u wean ur LO?
> 
> NHS say wait till 6 months but dont think i can shes on 48oz per day! and screams cos shes hungry all the time and on hungry baby milk but that only settled her for a week.she weighs 16lb now @10wks.
> 
> Wow! 48 oz..seriously? I'd think seriously about discussing your options with your HV. 10 weeks is very young but then B said her brother had to be weaned very early too :shrug:Click to expand...

i wasnt suggesting weaning at 10 wks im just finding it very difficult:cry: shes stopped sleeping at night and awake all the time. sleeping 1-2 hrs at night and cat naps in the day. TBH its prob more the 48oz.i tried upping her milk but she drinks it and pukes everywhere cos her lil tummy cant handle that much.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what age did u wean ur LO?
> 
> NHS say wait till 6 months but dont think i can shes on 48oz per day! and screams cos shes hungry all the time and on hungry baby milk but that only settled her for a week.she weighs 16lb now @10wks.
> 
> Wow! 48 oz..seriously? I'd think seriously about discussing your options with your HV. 10 weeks is very young but then B said her brother had to be weaned very early too :shrug:Click to expand...

She's spot on though for size

Your baby will want around 200ml of formula per kilogram of his body weight per day. So 7.2kg x 200ml = 1440ml (48oz=1.42 litres)


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what age did u wean ur LO?
> 
> NHS say wait till 6 months but dont think i can shes on 48oz per day! and screams cos shes hungry all the time and on hungry baby milk but that only settled her for a week.she weighs 16lb now @10wks.
> 
> Wow! 48 oz..seriously? I'd think seriously about discussing your options with your HV. 10 weeks is very young but then B said her brother had to be weaned very early too :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i wasnt suggesting weaning at 10 wks im just finding it very difficult:cry: shes stopped sleeping at night and awake all the time. sleeping 1-2 hrs at night and cat naps in the day. TBH its prob more the 48oz.i tried upping her milk but she drinks it and pukes everywhere cos her lil tummy cant handle that much.Click to expand...

I'd definitely speak to someone for advice Clare...they may just tell you to persevere though. How are you doing anyway?


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I'm going to be cycling tonight....think I'll do calories :)

Me too! Just digesting dinner for a bit then I'll go. Going to take my Assimil Italian cd :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be cycling tonight....think I'll do calories :)
> 
> Me too! Just digesting dinner for a bit then I'll go. Going to take my Assimil Italian cd :thumbup:Click to expand...

Cycling twins :thumbup: Except for the Italian that is :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Appt is ACTUALLY TOMORROW!! :blush::blush::dohh::dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Yay Newbie!!!!

Goodnight turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Appt is ACTUALLY TOMORROW!! :blush::blush::dohh::dohh:

I already thought it was tomorrow :blush: Did you show up for it today?


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I asked my mum to bring over from England:
> 
> 
> cheap pack of baby socks from Primark in blue
> Johnson's baby oil (for me)
> 
> 
> I'm sure that will be no f***ing problem :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ho ho ho this made me laugh :rofl: What if they've only got f***ing pink socks left in Primark? :shrug:

Instead of the screen on my exercise bike having my speed and all the other wotsits it would be good if it had BnB! Bet you can get really expensive bikes with a built in computer/dvd screen


----------



## HollyMonkey

Only 11+3 and she's got pregnancy brain already :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My bloods will be peaking about now, off to go-a-cycling :bike: 

Have fun Kit, hope you don't get a puncture :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My bloods will be peaking about now, off to go-a-cycling :bike:
> 
> Have fun Kit, hope you don't get a puncture :haha:

Thank you and I hope you enjoy your laps of the garage while muttering in Italian :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Appt is ACTUALLY TOMORROW!! :blush::blush::dohh::dohh:
> 
> I already thought it was tomorrow :blush: Did you show up for it today?Click to expand...

:blush::blush: I did! i was slightly embarrassed but the ladies at the front desk were so nice about it. they would have taken me today but i didn't want them to worry with working me in especially since i was on my lunch break. 

it's just as well too b/c i was just a wreck this morning. i don't know why i get *so nervous* before these things. then i couldn't get mj on the phone so that really sent me over the edge. i bet my pressure would have been thru the roof had they taken it. all the panic for nothing b.c the appt is tomorrow and mj showed up at the dr's office on time. turns out he had his ringer off the whole time and didn't know it:dohh: i nearly burst into tears when i saw him. raging hormones much? :haha::dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Appt is ACTUALLY TOMORROW!! :blush::blush::dohh::dohh:
> 
> I already thought it was tomorrow :blush: Did you show up for it today?Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush: I did! i was slightly embarrassed but the ladies at the front desk were so nice about it. they would have taken me today but i didn't want them to worry with working me in especially since i was on my lunch break.
> 
> it's just as well too b/c i was just a wreck this morning. i don't know why i get *so nervous* before these things. then i couldn't get mj on the phone so that really sent me over the edge. i bet my pressure would have been thru the roof had they taken it. all the panic for nothing b.c the appt is tomorrow and mj showed up at the dr's office on time. turns out he had his ringer off the whole time and didn't know it:dohh: i nearly burst into tears when i saw him. raging hormones much? :haha::dohh:Click to expand...

Poor you....hopefully you've got all your nerves and stress out now so tomorrow you can be as cool as a cucumber :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Where's our April? :-k


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Appt is ACTUALLY TOMORROW!! :blush::blush::dohh::dohh:
> 
> I already thought it was tomorrow :blush: Did you show up for it today?Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush: I did! i was slightly embarrassed but the ladies at the front desk were so nice about it. they would have taken me today but i didn't want them to worry with working me in especially since i was on my lunch break.
> 
> it's just as well too b/c i was just a wreck this morning. i don't know why i get *so nervous* before these things. then i couldn't get mj on the phone so that really sent me over the edge. i bet my pressure would have been thru the roof had they taken it. all the panic for nothing b.c the appt is tomorrow and mj showed up at the dr's office on time. turns out he had his ringer off the whole time and didn't know it:dohh: i nearly burst into tears when i saw him. raging hormones much? :haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you....hopefully you've got all your nerves and stress out now so tomorrow you can be as cool as a cucumber :hugs:Click to expand...

yes, that's what i'm hoping. i feel so silly looking back now, but i honestly couldn't help it. deep breaths, reassuring thoughts and all :shrug: i think once i start showing, and feel baby moving, i will relax more... maybe. 

anyways, some day huh? how are u and pretty cara today?


----------



## poas

16lb already Clare?!?! Esme weighs 14.15 at 16 weeks!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: Clare I think 17 weeks is decent but like Kit says I'd ask someone. :hugs: hope you're coping ok! And you and DH have resolved things :kiss:

Sezi - I think when ash had Erin, 4cm was minimum for epi but I don't know maximums :shrug:

B your mum cracks me up, IRL I swear so fucking much I am TERRIBLE. Enjoy your ride 

and you kit :winkwink: :thumbup: 

Newbs:dohh: no worries, duuuuude try to chill :hugs: all will be well :hugs:

I had Adam on the text all day today and I cannot ignore him :sad: he was threatening allsorts and then I cracked and phoned him after work to check he was ok and he really isn't he's crying all the time and I don't know what to do :shrug: I just feel this has to happen and it is sad that boy has had the lion's share of my twenties!


----------



## firstbaby25

Wonder how Emandi is getting on :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> 16lb already Clare?!?! Esme weighs 14.15 at 16 weeks!!!

Lauren has not even reached this yet !!!..... Lauren has about 36oz a day :hugs:

How long is she Claire ? Maybe she is having a huge growing spurt


----------



## poas

Esme has 36oz too, how much does Lauren weigh?


----------



## poas

Exactly 17 weeks ago to the minute I was holding esme


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Esme has 36oz too, how much does Lauren weigh?

She has been gaining a pound every 3 weeks ish .... She was weighed 2 weeks ago and was 15lbs .... So I think she may just be under 16lbs now x 

What's Esme weight now ? How long is she ? Xxxxx

Think I will get the Hv visit to weigh her next when she is 6 months


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Appt is ACTUALLY TOMORROW!! :blush::blush::dohh::dohh:
> 
> I already thought it was tomorrow :blush: Did you show up for it today?Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush: I did! i was slightly embarrassed but the ladies at the front desk were so nice about it. they would have taken me today but i didn't want them to worry with working me in especially since i was on my lunch break.
> 
> it's just as well too b/c i was just a wreck this morning. i don't know why i get *so nervous* before these things. then i couldn't get mj on the phone so that really sent me over the edge. i bet my pressure would have been thru the roof had they taken it. all the panic for nothing b.c the appt is tomorrow and mj showed up at the dr's office on time. turns out he had his ringer off the whole time and didn't know it:dohh: i nearly burst into tears when i saw him. raging hormones much? :haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you....hopefully you've got all your nerves and stress out now so tomorrow you can be as cool as a cucumber :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes, that's what i'm hoping. i feel so silly looking back now, but i honestly couldn't help it. deep breaths, reassuring thoughts and all :shrug: i think once i start showing, and feel baby moving, i will relax more... maybe.
> 
> anyways, some day huh? how are u and pretty cara today?Click to expand...

Yeah Newbs..you're only stressing like the rest of us did/do, so don't worry, all will be well :hugs:

We are great thanks..although Cara has woken herself up tonight firstly because of rolling onto her front (she doesn't like to sleep this way) and now she can't get back to sleep because she's too busy chatting :dohh: Babies eh :shrug: Apart from that, all good :thumbup:

I know how you are.....NERVOUS! :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> 16lb already Clare?!?! Esme weighs 14.15 at 16 weeks!!!

Ahhhh seen this ! Lauren was 13lbs at 15 weeks x


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hugs: Clare I think 17 weeks is decent but like Kit says I'd ask someone. :hugs: hope you're coping ok! And you and DH have resolved things :kiss:
> 
> Sezi - I think when ash had Erin, 4cm was minimum for epi but I don't know maximums :shrug:
> 
> B your mum cracks me up, IRL I swear so fucking much I am TERRIBLE. Enjoy your ride
> 
> and you kit :winkwink: :thumbup:
> 
> Newbs:dohh: no worries, duuuuude try to chill :hugs: all will be well :hugs:
> 
> I had Adam on the text all day today and I cannot ignore him :sad: he was threatening allsorts and then I cracked and phoned him after work to check he was ok and he really isn't he's crying all the time and I don't know what to do :shrug: I just feel this has to happen and it is sad that boy has had the lion's share of my twenties!

You probably knew this would happen Jaynie..break ups are never nice, and it does seem a bit manipulative of him to be "threatening all sorts". If he was serious, there would be no threats, just action :shrug: Remember what you said before..you are not responsible for his happiness :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Esme has 36oz too, how much does Lauren weigh?
> 
> She has been gaining a pound every 3 weeks ish .... She was weighed 2 weeks ago and was 15lbs .... So I think she may just be under 16lbs now x
> 
> What's Esme weight now ? How long is she ? Xxxxx
> 
> Think I will get the Hv visit to weigh her next when she is 6 monthsClick to expand...

Cara was only 17lb 2oz about a month ago!

Yesterday was my first day no longer BFing. I am ok with it but my gawd, my boobies are uncomfortable. How long did it take for your milk to go away?


----------



## kit_cat

I tell you...working out based on calories burned is a real motivator to cut out the rubbish. I cycled 18k in around 30 minutes which burned 400 calories. My banoffee pudding earlier was over 300 calories :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly weighed that at about 9 months, unless I have my conversions to kilos wrong!

How was it for you Kit? I had a good sesh, just my usual 40 mins on 3 different settings and listened to dialogues 1-24 on my Italian disc :thumbup: Bloods at 90 and I had a mahoosive dinner, didn't even weigh my carbs I was too hungry, so that's good. 

Then I tidied my studio, I've been sooooo good about keeping it tidy since I decorated since it looks so lovely when it's tidy now!

Off to bed now, with my Italian book and protein snack. :book: :munch: 

Oh yes Kit you'll be on grand form come the warm weather and Cara being ripe for the bike seat by doing winter cycling now. You do notice the extra weight, especially on the hills!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I tell you...working out based on calories burned is a real motivator to cut out the rubbish. I cycled 18k in around 30 minutes which burned 400 calories. My banoffee pudding earlier was over 300 calories :blush:

That's good going Kit:thumbup: I go at pregnant speed so do 15K ish in my 40mins. I do make my legs work hard though by doing it on number 7 and 8 setting (of 10 settings) but don't go very fast. I do a warm up and warm down of 5mins on setting 6, which I count in my 40mins too. 

Our calorie thing must be different- mine's in kilojoules and it's always just above 1000 at the end. I don't like looking at that though, I equate it with weight loss! I need a blood sugar burning number on my screen instead!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Esme has 36oz too, how much does Lauren weigh?
> 
> She has been gaining a pound every 3 weeks ish .... She was weighed 2 weeks ago and was 15lbs .... So I think she may just be under 16lbs now x
> 
> What's Esme weight now ? How long is she ? Xxxxx
> 
> Think I will get the Hv visit to weigh her next when she is 6 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Cara was only 17lb 2oz about a month ago!
> 
> Yesterday was my first day no longer BFing. I am ok with it but my gawd, my boobies are uncomfortable. How long did it take for your milk to go away?Click to expand...

Your body will quickly suss it out, I don't remember it taking very long. In anycase the fact that I can't remember what happened is a sign that it wasn't very traumatic!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Esme has 36oz too, how much does Lauren weigh?
> 
> She has been gaining a pound every 3 weeks ish .... She was weighed 2 weeks ago and was 15lbs .... So I think she may just be under 16lbs now x
> 
> What's Esme weight now ? How long is she ? Xxxxx
> 
> Think I will get the Hv visit to weigh her next when she is 6 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Cara was only 17lb 2oz about a month ago!
> 
> Yesterday was my first day no longer BFing. I am ok with it but my gawd, my boobies are uncomfortable. How long did it take for your milk to go away?Click to expand...

I think Lauren may weigh that about that at 6 months .... Not bad going considering she was 5.1 in special care (2.320kg)

Few weeks kit.... I would have a bath and it would flow out


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I tell you...working out based on calories burned is a real motivator to cut out the rubbish. I cycled 18k in around 30 minutes which burned 400 calories. My banoffee pudding earlier was over 300 calories :blush:
> 
> That's good going Kit:thumbup: I go at pregnant speed so do 15K ish in my 40mins. I do make my legs work hard though by doing it on number 7 and 8 setting (of 10 settings) but don't go very fast. I do a warm up and warm down of 5mins on setting 6, which I count in my 40mins too.
> 
> Our calorie thing must be different- mine's in kilojoules and it's always just above 1000 at the end. I don't like looking at that though, I equate it with weight loss! I need a blood sugar burning number on my screen instead!!Click to expand...

:haha: Hmm, you'll have to invent that I think :thumbup:

I am working on a fat burning programme which steadily builds up to level 12 of 16, plateaus there for a while then drop back down gradually. I really enjoy it and feel good afterwards.


----------



## HollyMonkey

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Esme has 36oz too, how much does Lauren weigh?
> 
> She has been gaining a pound every 3 weeks ish .... She was weighed 2 weeks ago and was 15lbs .... So I think she may just be under 16lbs now x
> 
> What's Esme weight now ? How long is she ? Xxxxx
> 
> Think I will get the Hv visit to weigh her next when she is 6 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Cara was only 17lb 2oz about a month ago!
> 
> Yesterday was my first day no longer BFing. I am ok with it but my gawd, my boobies are uncomfortable. How long did it take for your milk to go away?Click to expand...
> 
> Your body will quickly suss it out, I don't remember it taking very long. In anycase the fact that I can't remember what happened is a sign that it wasn't very traumatic!!!Click to expand...

Or it's a sign that I have a bad memory:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I tell you...working out based on calories burned is a real motivator to cut out the rubbish. I cycled 18k in around 30 minutes which burned 400 calories. My banoffee pudding earlier was over 300 calories :blush:
> 
> That's good going Kit:thumbup: I go at pregnant speed so do 15K ish in my 40mins. I do make my legs work hard though by doing it on number 7 and 8 setting (of 10 settings) but don't go very fast. I do a warm up and warm down of 5mins on setting 6, which I count in my 40mins too.
> 
> Our calorie thing must be different- mine's in kilojoules and it's always just above 1000 at the end. I don't like looking at that though, I equate it with weight loss! I need a blood sugar burning number on my screen instead!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Hmm, you'll have to invent that I think :thumbup:
> 
> I am working on a fat burning programme which steadily builds up to level 12 of 16, plateaus there for a while then drop back down gradually. I really enjoy it and feel good afterwards.Click to expand...

That sounds cool, kind of a properly structured version of what I do too! This 40 mins cycling a day thing has become so much part of my routine now, from 7 weeks pregnant I've been doing it, and I said to DH this evening that I might carry on for ever!! It's a nice chill time in the garage alone with my thoughts each evening too, and French TV is shite so I'm not missing much! And when I no longer have my bumpity I'll be able to do more varied and intense workouts so that's a fun prospect too. 

Terry is feeling much better by the way girls- he went to bed early but the migraine has passed and he just has a light cold again now:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Esme has 36oz too, how much does Lauren weigh?
> 
> She has been gaining a pound every 3 weeks ish .... She was weighed 2 weeks ago and was 15lbs .... So I think she may just be under 16lbs now x
> 
> What's Esme weight now ? How long is she ? Xxxxx
> 
> Think I will get the Hv visit to weigh her next when she is 6 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Cara was only 17lb 2oz about a month ago!
> 
> Yesterday was my first day no longer BFing. I am ok with it but my gawd, my boobies are uncomfortable. How long did it take for your milk to go away?Click to expand...
> 
> I think Lauren may weigh that about that at 6 months .... Not bad going considering she was 5.1 in special care (2.320kg)
> 
> Few weeks kit.... I would have a bath and it would flow outClick to expand...

You kidding Crunchster, that's amazing! You is a champion mummy :thumbup:

A few weeks of boobies like torpedoes? It's rude to point though :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Enjoy the torpedoes while you can Kit, you soon get lavender sachets afterwards 

Nighty night all :hugs: Monkey to bed

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Enjoy the torpedoes while you can Kit, you soon get lavender sachets afterwards
> 
> Nighty night all :hugs: Monkey to bed
> 
> :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yeah, I keep waiting for the empty envelopes :(

Nighty night :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

April!! :wave:

How are you?


----------



## kit_cat

Good night from me too lovely ladies :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Night night ladies xxx

time for new bras kit xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April!! :wave:
> 
> How are you?

hi Kit awful day but im ok thankyou hope youre well x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I watched some random film the other day that was apparently based on a true story. It was about a small town somewhere in the USA where there had been a massive hike in teenage pregnancy. It turned out that a load of 14/15 year old school friends all made a pact together to try their hardest to all get pregnant at the same time and have their babies together and how lovely it would all be :shock: I think there were some changing minds after the first girl got a torn foof :haha:

i watched this yesterday too i did record it thinking i should show Angel this is what happens if you do this! but then i thought no they all look far too happy at the end! haha plus im not out to scare her altogether, for anyone who wants to watch it its called the pregnancy pact


----------



## mummyApril

off to snuggle in my bed with my eldest daughter we have to make up after a bit of a row today night all


----------



## Sarachka

I'm off to bedfordshire too. Have been getting back spasms all day, and I think it's going to be an uncomfortable night


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. LONGGGG day today. I didn't even do anything but my body is screaming at me and acting as if I ran a mile.

My day:

Breakfast with my friend
Resting at my moms
Went for a walk with my mom (When I say walk I mean I was on my moms scooter and went around the development for 10 min so we could walk the dogs without me having to walk since I was told not to go for walks)
Cleaned out my car (lasted 5 min I couldn't bend)
Sat outside in the nice fresh air with my cousin Michelle for a couple hours 

Now my back is killing me and I feel like I over did it when really I didn't do anything but sit around.

Tomorrow will be a day of rest. In the am I have to go get DH gift for his bday Thursday then my parents are coming to install the girls closet (I will be resting as they do this) then dishwasher is coming and tile guy will come to measure. So really I am just sitting around the house tomorrow waiting for people to come and install things and measure. Hopefully being on my bed will be better on my back than on a chair like I was today.


----------



## addie25

April, you aren't feeling well today??


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I watched some random film the other day that was apparently based on a true story. It was about a small town somewhere in the USA where there had been a massive hike in teenage pregnancy. It turned out that a load of 14/15 year old school friends all made a pact together to try their hardest to all get pregnant at the same time and have their babies together and how lovely it would all be :shock: I think there were some changing minds after the first girl got a torn foof :haha:
> 
> i watched this yesterday too i did record it thinking i should show Angel this is what happens if you do this! but then i thought no they all look far too happy at the end! haha plus im not out to scare her altogether, for anyone who wants to watch it its called the pregnancy pactClick to expand...

LOL yes I have seen this movie!! And yes her torn foof was an eye opener :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

It's exciting to think that the newest turtle baby is either here by now or very very close


----------



## LunaLady

Hi ladies... missed all the 'evening banter' as I was out running a couple errands! Without Rhyko! I was going nuts... I was gone for all of like an hour and called DH three times!! LOL! Far cry from not batting an eye to leave him overnight at the NICU, eh?? So glad to be better bonded with my little man!! :cloud9:

Anyhow... finally made it to the post to send out my packages for Sarah and B.... Wowzers is shipping extremely expensive to France of all places... I sent Trin's package of about the same size and it was $20... to France?! $55! That's 42 euros! :shock: Sorry, B! No can do! I brought it home and I'll just have to keep some of the hand-me-downs for Newbie's BOY. :thumbup: I'll try again tomorrow with a lighter package!

So, Sarah, based on the piss poor delivery time of Jaynie's package from me, I'd anticipate your package just before Elina is due :haha: Really, more like 3-6 weeks, i guess :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

To participate in the weight of babies discussion! :dance:

Rhyko is this morning 15 lbs 5.5 ounces and 19 weeks old (12 weeks adjusted age). :thumbup: He's almost ready for 9 month clothes! I bought some really well priced organic cotton clothes for him on amazon last week so I'm looking forward to him fitting into those! And I'll need to make another Goodwill trip, too, to fill in the gaps. Love saving money on baby clothes! And the funny mis-matched outfits he ends up in are so endearing :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Thats great you got out for a bit. WOW $55 thats crazy for shipping!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> To participate in the weight of babies discussion! :dance:
> 
> Rhyko is this morning 15 lbs 5.5 ounces and 19 weeks old (12 weeks adjusted age). :thumbup: He's almost ready for 9 month clothes! I bought some really well priced organic cotton clothes for him on amazon last week so I'm looking forward to him fitting into those! And I'll need to make another Goodwill trip, too, to fill in the gaps. Love saving money on baby clothes! And the funny mis-matched outfits he ends up in are so endearing :cloud9:

Wow ! He is doing amazing .... See how clever your booby juice is !!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Addie - hope you are going to indulge us on some pics on all this work .... I need to see that daybed in its room
! Xxx


----------



## addie25

Oh yes I will take pictures!! Daybed wont be here till end of March or 1st week in April. Girls furniture will be here March 2nd :thumbup::thumbup: I will post pics as things arrive. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

It's half past midnight and I have no idea why I am not in bed ??? I will regret this tomorrow morning lol


----------



## addie25

I stay up late these days as well.


----------



## Mollykins

Doctor appointments today for my 4 year old and Leo. DD has eczema, asthma, and allergies. :shock: Leo is confirmed with milk protein allergy. I'm supposed to reintroduce dairy into my diet at 9 months. Woo! He might outgrow this! :happydance: Also, he is 18lbs 10 oz. At 4.5 months?! Yeesh.

Hope everyone had great days.


----------



## addie25

Hi Molly!! I hope he does out grow it. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> To participate in the weight of babies discussion! :dance:
> 
> Rhyko is this morning 15 lbs 5.5 ounces and 19 weeks old (12 weeks adjusted age). :thumbup: He's almost ready for 9 month clothes! I bought some really well priced organic cotton clothes for him on amazon last week so I'm looking forward to him fitting into those! And I'll need to make another Goodwill trip, too, to fill in the gaps. Love saving money on baby clothes! And the funny mis-matched outfits he ends up in are so endearing :cloud9:
> 
> Wow ! He is doing amazing .... See how clever your booby juice is !!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! Always so thankful he opted for straight from the tap rather than the bottle. I know it was just kind of chance that he did, but still I thank him every day!

You did amazingly well, too, Crunchster! Giving her your milk for so long there in the beginning! What a gift you gave her :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Me too Addie! How was your day? Haven't caught up at all...


----------



## addie25

I am doing ok. Having some breathing issues rt now but enjoying feeling the girls. How often during the day are you supposed to feel them move?? When they move and I feel it is not for long stretches.


----------



## Mollykins

I'm sorry you are having breathing issues. :( As for how often you should feel them... All babies are different. Leo never really moved all that much while the girls rolled and jabbed and kicked like crazy.


----------



## addie25

Good to know :thumbup::thumbup: I do feel them so I am enjoying it when they move. Even DH got to feel them a few times :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Molly! What a big boy! You've got the super duper boobie juice!!! :dance:
I accidently had dairy and didn't even get to enjoy it! :cry: DH accidently grabbed the wrong spaghetti sauce and there was a bit of parm cheese in it... I didn't know until a few days later when I saw the jar in the recycling! Rhyko didn't seem any different... so either it was just so small an amount, or....? I also had a bit of goat milk butter on some veggies last week with no obvious issues! :thumbup:

Sorry about your DD! Those things sound like maybe gluten allergy to me! Has she been tested for celiac?

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thats a good suggestion Luna. That turned out to be the issue with my cousin.


----------



## Mollykins

Perhaps the parm cheese in the sauce was uber processed? 

Hmm... She hasn't been tested... I'm going to research it now :thumbup:

How's Rhyko?


----------



## Mollykins

Celiac doesn't fit.


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko is doing well. Currently fussing a bit... he took a four hour nap today!! From 1pm-5pm. I was so worried about him! But, I just wanted to let him get some sleep, he had some really bad reflux last night and woke up scream/choking twice last night! I'm not sure why it was so bad last night, I've gone over it in my head numerous times and I just can't understand what I could have eaten that would have upset him so much! :shrug:

But other than that he's doing well! Laughing, now, which is fun. He is a pretty happy boy for the most part!

For your DD, what about Soy allergy? Or corn? Dairy, gluten, soy, corn and tree nuts are the obvious allergens, so maybe see if she's getting a lot of any one of those? Food allergies are just so commonly the cause of the things you listed as her ailments.


----------



## LunaLady

Goodness, in that last post I only used a period twice! :dohh:


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: I forgive you for your frugal period usage. We think its environmental allergies. They are worse at night, in the morning, and being outside. :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning just had a shower and now getting ready :sleep: :sleep: 

So far no texts from Adam today :thumbup: I so so so want him to get over it and meet someone (in the future) and be better to them than he was to me. Alas, I am not it..

Sez hope you had a restful night. 

Luna is a period a full stop? It's :af: to me :haha: but !? Are also honorary sentence enders and you had a lot of ! :haha: 

Molls I had eczema and it was linked to dairy when I cut it out it disappeared! 

Off to run round getting ready :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh what a glorious morning, yippedy dooh dah :dance:

Tea in bed is just the best :coffee: Holly has switched her light on and is reading Mr Men books aloud in bed- I hear her on the monitor :awww:

Ah the day is full of promise in my soul and my body feels all warm and strong and wonderful and beautiful and all full of Henry. And full of nice smoked ham on wholemeal toast and natural yoghurt :munch:

Had my first positively painful Henry wriggle in the night- he was doing a U turn and his foot nearly poked through my belly button :haha: Bet he has big feet like his dad! 

Hope you are all feeling fabulous today :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning! Breakfast meeting at local college today to see what they can offer my customers. 

Last night I took a pain killer and slept pretty well. OH on the other hand has got a cold and woke up with the sweats poor bunny. 

I can't WAIT until my little munchkin is here. I'm getting impatient and bored of pregnancy now!

I bet emandi's had her lovely little boy by now!!

Jaynie I am glad adam's left you alone thus far. It must be sooo hard. 

Lunes ooooooh a package for me, I'm excited! Thank you very muchly. My spreadsheet is already twitching.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Lunes, don't worry I know only too well how expensive posting stuff is, keep it for Newbie's GIRL :haha: My mum is taking Sarachka's stuff over for me- the postage is so high! I sent a gift to my BF's little boy the other day and the postage was more than the gift :dohh: If you all only receive feathers from me from now on you know why!


----------



## poas

Morning turts


----------



## Sarachka

I bet when Elina is here and I have breakfast in bed with her etc, I'll think "I'm just like B today!"


----------



## Sarachka

Morning lissy! You've been quietly lately. No likey.


----------



## firstbaby25

I wish I could get out for meetings like I used to! It is only 7.30 though, there is time yet! 

B you are always so alive and happy. How do you do it?


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Liss :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no your OH has caught Mr Teflon's cold! 

That sounds like a nice concrete initiative type morning Sarachka. Promise I'll post me mam's address today :thumbup:

Sarachka I can't wait until Holly sees the baby! I'm impatient for her! It will be a whole world of fascination for her. I realise now how insensitive I was about DH wanting his boys to see Holly when she was born- I didn't get the big deal! Now I realise your own children are all interlinked! Ah the things we learn as we live and do


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Lissy :hi:

Morning freshly showered Jaynie :hi:


----------



## poas

Do any of you watch/have you seen ''the chawners last chance'' the mum is dreadful! Sorry I've been quiet trying to find a career as opposed to a job...not easy, I am really dreading April and returning to work :(
How are you all?


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> I wish I could get out for meetings like I used to! It is only 7.30 though, there is time yet!
> 
> B you are always so alive and happy. How do you do it?

There's a big question for a Wednesday morning! I guess the brief answer is that while my family are in good health then I can be happy. And life seems to be 5 minutes long, so there just isn't time in between the poofuckery of misfortune not to celebrate the joys life can bring too :shrug: And I'm not going through a split up like you :hugs: Been there done that, got a load of t shirts! I'm just having breakfast with the cutest little blonde yummy bundle in the world and have a wriggler in my tum, 'tis one of the sum totals of happiness :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

i wonder how Emandi is? :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

wowzers chatty last night!!

Im sad as im no longer a BBM turtle group member as my phone is been spacky

Sorry i wasnt on last night i had a me and lee night was ok but he revolves around yes you guessed darts wish we had something in commom apart from the kidsand loving each other!! Ho hum not fgoing to get all morbid about it though.

Today i hope you all well and dandy and i will be on tonight as we are off to tax the car and boogie babies, then to my friends for the boys to play then to a funkie munkies cafe with my other friend and her LO so we is busy bees 

what will you all do today


----------



## HollyMonkey

Funkie munkies café sounds fun Hayley!! I forgot to say big congrats for Lee's darts championship, I'm well impressed! If you can't beat them join them? Maybe you could be a ladies darts champion?!!! 

Well I'm off out in a mo, going on a random adventure with Holly to Paris, see what fun we can find there, and get a pen for my mum for her bday. I got her the same diary as me for her bday since they were such a good deal, so need a small pen to go with :thumbup:

Just done all the beds and kitchen and laundry and hoovered, I feel like April! Then showered and oiled and perfumed, so feel like Jaynie!! 

Presumably I don't have much longer of the second-tri energy rush since I'm in 3rd tri soon. I wonder what day I will transform into a 3rd tri mong-a-long! 

Better dash, train at 11.08 and it's -1° outside so lots of layers to put on the LO! She'll be wearing her moonboots today!

Post breakfast bloods at 74, ham really is a wonder food, eat a slice of ham with everything seems to be the solution :shrug: 

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Argh! My back and pelvis do not feel happy this morning. I was sore yesterday and then I went shopping with my mom and then had some nocturnal activities and I think it has killed me :nope: Must be more careful next time!

I keep forgetting I'm so far along! I think because I'm so busy? There's just not much time to sit and ponder :shrug: Today I was driving to work and my steering wheel kept making a swishing sound. Couldn't figure out what it was...and then I realised it was rubbing against my belly :dohh:

I had a patient from hell yesterday. I seriously sat there in her consult thinking 'this woman is mad...plain mad'. She called 4 times to make an appointment and didn't. Then she made one and said 'but I don't know if I should come'. Anyway she did pitch and then phoned me this morning and said she had a terrible night, couldn't sleep, had reflux. She thinks it's the remedy that's causing it. I pointed out that in the consult she'd told me that the last 3 nights she'd had exactly those symptoms so it's unlikely to be the remedy. Then she says she thinks she's too sick to be taking medicines :saywhat: Sometimes it's really not worth the consultation fee


----------



## mummyApril

er stupid

https://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01446/baby-climber_532_1446169a.jpg


----------



## addie25

I agree with u B about positive attitudes but ur the master at it bc I just can't seem to think positively about this pain in my hip rt now being caused by one of my little ladies!! They are moving a lot this morning :cloud9: but they are moving in a way that I feel like I'm going to get sick :dohh: ( I'll try moving around so maybe they move into a better position and I can enjoy their lovely movements :thumbup:)

Busy day today lots of people coming in and out. Wish I slept longer but that's ok I'll just rest in bed for a couple hours then get my day started.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon Ladies.

Danny has left me to go to work after having 2 days off! Feel Lost.

By god am freezing. Today is going to consist of serious cleaning!!! My room by room routine will commence shortly!! Need the radio on so I can shift some calories while I'm at it!

Applying for jobs too so overall will be a productive day today!!

Back laters Turtles!


----------



## cassie04

Hi turtles! I'm getting lots of practise with all this maths revision! Il be a mathematician genius in no time! YAWN!

I have a tummy ache today :( but on the plus side My baby is due this month :happydance: been dying to say that! Eeeek!

I meant to ask kit about the awards night....is there a date/time? Or could someone fill me in a bit? :shrug: i soooo want to be free for a nice relaxing night with the turtles with no care in the world! So I shall make apace in my diary! Unless I'm in labour by then :haha:

:haha:Trin that made me giggle! I'm just like you! My big belly hits objects or sometimes even people! And I have to apologise cos I just forget it's there! On the plus side Its nice having a turtle close to my dd and still a busy bee! Your right on the plus side it does make the time go quicker instead of being sat around counting down the time! But then when my body is sore from my long day of work I think maybe I'm a bit naive doing this untill I go into labour :shrug:

Eash b,addie,Ginge,April your all off on a mission doing lots of fun things! Have a lovely day!

I'm going to get some lunch if my poorly belly will let me! Then get back to maths revision...lucky me :happydance: il keep nipping on today as I'm
Jut revising at home 

Sending love to all other turtles and turtle babies 

Xxxx


----------



## cassie04

.....can someone fill me in on how emandi is??? I can't find anything?????


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie we don't know. Her waters broke, she went to hospital, got sent back home and then has disappeared. I suspect she's had her baby by now!


----------



## addie25

Hi Cassie!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not sure how Emanid is :shrug::shrug: Last I heard her waters broke.


----------



## mummyApril

im awaiting a text, i hope she hasnt text my old number by mistake :(


----------



## cassie04

Thanks girls! Well I just checked her Facebook and people have congratulated her so he must be here :happydance: awwww how lushy! I hope we hear from her soon and we can see a pic of him :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Yes I hope we get a picture soon!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> im awaiting a text, i hope she hasnt text my old number by mistake :(

Yesireeeee this brings me to a point! I must get someones number so i can text u all! As i dont think we get signal for internet in the maternity ward.....theres varely a signal to text or call anyone they offer you the maternity ward phone to ring off to tell people you have had a baby!

I meant to ask you mummies.....did u enjoy staying in the hospitalfor your aftercare? Would you have rather stayed in there longer if you could? Or did you just want to go home? :shrug: I'm asking cos we can stay in the maternity ward for as long as we want...iv said I will prob want to stay untill I have cracked breastfeeding as that's important to me...but daves mum says that I should stay for 5 days or so incase to get over babyblues :/ then my mum was like you probably will just want to come home! The mw said the longest mum stayed in for 17days!!!! longest


----------



## addie25

I think you will want to get home because all the babies things are at home and you can just relax and fall into your new life. I would play it by ear. See how you are feeling physically and emotionally.


----------



## addie25

Where I live you leave after 2 days for a vaginal birth and 4 days for a c-section. It's nice they let you stay if you feel you need 2 where you live.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Where I live you leave after 2 days for a vaginal birth and 4 days for a c-section. It's nice they let you stay if you feel you need 2 where you live.

Yea it's good I hae a choice! Usually they are kicking you out the door after a few hours in England! I know I think I will want to come home so dave can be more involved (but then saying that the man is allowed to stay and doesn't have visiting hours because the rooms are all private) I think as long as breastfeeding is sussed then I will just play it by when I feel comforable in taking my baby home! It's crazy I have younger brothers and sisters, I babysit tiny children all the time, my mum was a childminder and I helped her all the time and I was so comfortable changing nappies,feeding,playing,holding children but I can't help but worry I won't know what to do with my own (even tho I know I do) I'm just a worrier! My nan keeps saying to me my maternal instinct will naturally come in when she arrives and I'm already familiar with Babies and children so il be fine! It's daunting tho thinking I'm going to be a mummy and be responsible for a child all the time! God addie and you have 2!


----------



## addie25

I am the same as you. I practically raised some of the children I baby sat for. One of them yesterday said that flat out, she said you will be a great mom you practically raised me. It is different tho when it is your own and it is 24/7 and you are responsible for making their decisions. I am a bit nervous as well and I babysat for newborns, I would have 6 kids in the house with me sometimes and it always ran smoothly and was organized, everyone was safe and happy but when I think of brining home my 2 babies I get scared a bit. I agree that instinct will kick in and we will know what to do :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I just can't wait to meet them and see what they look like and learn all about their personalities :cloud9::cloud9: We will be fine, we will know what to do. Keeping a good sense of humor I think will be important or DH and I bc truth is we have 2 babies and their will be times they both need us and we don't get a break so we have to find a way to keep laughing and finding the humor in all that is going on.


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im awaiting a text, i hope she hasnt text my old number by mistake :(
> 
> Yesireeeee this brings me to a point! I must get someones number so i can text u all! As i dont think we get signal for internet in the maternity ward.....theres varely a signal to text or call anyone they offer you the maternity ward phone to ring off to tell people you have had a baby!
> 
> I meant to ask you mummies.....did u enjoy staying in the hospitalfor your aftercare? Would you have rather stayed in there longer if you could? Or did you just want to go home? :shrug: I'm asking cos we can stay in the maternity ward for as long as we want...iv said I will prob want to stay untill I have cracked breastfeeding as that's important to me...but daves mum says that I should stay for 5 days or so incase to get over babyblues :/ then my mum was like you probably will just want to come home! The mw said the longest mum stayed in for 17days!!!! longestClick to expand...

Lyra was born at 9am and I left hospital about 2pm the following day. I felt like that was a good amount of time for me. Long enough to get bf started, and ask the midwives all the little questions that you suddenly have. I also quite enjoyed my night alone with her, I felt we really bonded with those hours on our own. Before giving birth I had wanted to go home straight away but actually I'm glad I didn't. I had to stay in because they wanted to observe Lyra incase she had aspirated meconium, thankfully she hadn't. Just wait and see how you feel.


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Hi turtles! I'm getting lots of practise with all this maths revision! Il be a mathematician genius in no time! YAWN!
> 
> I have a tummy ache today :( but on the plus side My baby is due this month :happydance: been dying to say that! Eeeek!
> 
> I meant to ask kit about the awards night....is there a date/time? Or could someone fill me in a bit? :shrug: i soooo want to be free for a nice relaxing night with the turtles with no care in the world! So I shall make apace in my diary! Unless I'm in labour by then :haha:
> 
> :haha:Trin that made me giggle! I'm just like you! My big belly hits objects or sometimes even people! And I have to apologise cos I just forget it's there! On the plus side Its nice having a turtle close to my dd and still a busy bee! Your right on the plus side it does make the time go quicker instead of being sat around counting down the time! But then when my body is sore from my long day of work I think maybe I'm a bit naive doing this untill I go into labour :shrug:
> 
> Eash b,addie,Ginge,April your all off on a mission doing lots of fun things! Have a lovely day!
> 
> I'm going to get some lunch if my poorly belly will let me! Then get back to maths revision...lucky me :happydance: il keep nipping on today as I'm
> Jut revising at home
> 
> Sending love to all other turtles and turtle babies
> 
> Xxxx

There are pros and cons both ways, but I kind of don't have a choice BUT to work right til the end...the joys of being self-employed :shrug: I am trying to go into work a bit later in the mornings so I can get an extra hour sleep and then leave when the boys finish school...doesn't always work like that. I've never been one to sit around and do nothing tho - that would drive me mad so I prefer it this way


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im awaiting a text, i hope she hasnt text my old number by mistake :(
> 
> Yesireeeee this brings me to a point! I must get someones number so i can text u all! As i dont think we get signal for internet in the maternity ward.....theres varely a signal to text or call anyone they offer you the maternity ward phone to ring off to tell people you have had a baby!
> 
> I meant to ask you mummies.....did u enjoy staying in the hospitalfor your aftercare? Would you have rather stayed in there longer if you could? Or did you just want to go home? :shrug: I'm asking cos we can stay in the maternity ward for as long as we want...iv said I will prob want to stay untill I have cracked breastfeeding as that's important to me...but daves mum says that I should stay for 5 days or so incase to get over babyblues :/ then my mum was like you probably will just want to come home! The mw said the longest mum stayed in for 17days!!!! longestClick to expand...

Wow! That's a long time! Here you get 2 nights for vaginal birth (including the night of your labour) and 3 if it's a caesar

I had my babies at home so don't know, but I think i would prefer to go home


----------



## cassie04

Thanks addie,Essie and trin! Suppose we will see what happens! The mw was saying some women are in for a week and are ready to go home but won't....so the mw would say do u not think your ready to go home yet? And some women there response is "I can't I'm having my new carpet laid down" or "my new kitchen is being installed so il wait untill then" :dohh: are these women crazy?!?!? I couldn't cope! I'm OCD when it comes to organising! Would you not have got your new carpet/kitchen sorted weeks ago?!?! Hahah mental!

Trin I never asked..... But I'm presuming your having a home birth for miss tori!? By the way lushy nursey! Just missing the baby now.....not long......!


----------



## addie25

DH is SOOO funny. I just sent him a picture of the cat laying on the bed with me and I said " she is taking up half the bed I cant fit" and he goes "ummm I think YOU take up half the bed!!!" :haha::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Thanks addie,Essie and trin! Suppose we will see what happens! The mw was saying some women are in for a week and are ready to go home but won't....so the mw would say do u not think your ready to go home yet? And some women there response is "I can't I'm having my new carpet laid down" or "my new kitchen is being installed so il wait untill then" :dohh: are these women crazy?!?!? I couldn't cope! I'm OCD when it comes to organising! Would you not have got your new carpet/kitchen sorted weeks ago?!?! Hahah mental!
> 
> Trin I never asked..... But I'm presuming your having a home birth for miss tori!? By the way lushy nursey! Just missing the baby now.....not long......!

Yep, home water birth for me :thumbup:

Thanks, I'm very happy with the nursery. Just got the words fro the wall today so hopefully DH can put them up tonight:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mmmmmm Lindor extra dark ball :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

April I've seen that. I think it's good, she attached to that rope! So of she 'falls she's hanging rather than falling. That babies dad left when the mum was3 months preggo. 

Trin she does sound crazy.

Think Emandi had had James its on Facebook! All congrats and that :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

addie25 said:


> DH is SOOO funny. I just sent him a picture of the cat laying on the bed with me and I said " she is taking up half the bed I cant fit" and he goes "ummm I think YOU take up half the bed!!!" :haha::haha:






Here we are. Now I ask you, who is taking up half the bed :haha::haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm looking for ideas for the photoshoot on the 12th. If you have seen any really nice preggie pics, please post for me


----------



## firstbaby25

April I've seen that. I think it's good, she attached to that rope! So of she 'falls she's hanging rather than falling. That babies dad left when the mum was3 months preggo. 

Trin she does sound crazy.

Think Emandi had had James its on Facebook! All congrats and that :cloud9:


----------



## poas

April I think jaynie has seen it! Lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I neeeeeeed this bag. I can almost afford it too. Oh the temptation :devil:

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/FossilPartners/ZB5033364_main?$fossilResponsive_pdpdetail$

Hellloooo :wave: Just having tea and screen shopping after a lovely day out, alas couldn't find the pen I was looking for for my mum so am thinking of ordering it online, hence my screen shopping.

Hope you're all well. James here yet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Mmmmmm Lindor extra dark ball :munch:

Sneaky. Finding a way round the maltesers ban :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Where I live you leave after 2 days for a vaginal birth and 4 days for a c-section. It's nice they let you stay if you feel you need 2 where you live.

Here it's 3 days for a normal birth and 5 for a gd one. Not sure about c-sections. Though they let me out after 3 like a normal person because Holly's bloodsugar wasn't ever low, which is what gd babies risk having once mummy is no longer filling them up with sugar! I enjoyed it :shrug: Food, bit of chat with the other mums, knitting, slippers, a nice shower room, gorgeous baby in a fish tank next to me. Had my own room too and dh brought me chocolate biscuits :smug:

What could I sell to buy that bag? :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Things I could sell:

° baby seat for bike- 25euros
° old roller blades- 10 euros
° roller blades with detachable wheel base 10 euros
° leather satchel- 10 euros if I was very lucky!

Not going to buy me that bag :nope:

Private English lessons but it's so hard with Holly and no handy babysitter (ie my mum) to take her if I had a lesson!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Can't wait to hear from Emandi!! And see what a new born boy looks like to familiarise myself with the concept!!:happydance: 

I shall weep, I know it. :cry: The birth of a son! :cry:

How come I always manage to spaminate? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly doesn't like milk but she likes Elephant Juice!!! (milk with a drop of strawberry cordial that I give her in her Elmer the Elephant glass) :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ginge housework always warms me up if I'm cold :thumbup: Have fun!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Ooh! I love that bag!

This is my nappy bag - I bought it ages ago and have been using it as a work/ laptop bag


Now that I know she's a girl, I would buy this one if I had the money
https://www.louharvey.co.za/images/products/NB20110820.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Made by the wire street artists I posted on bbm a while ago. They're made with what we call sangoma beads - they're grey beads that sangomas (witch doctors) traditionally wear


The kitchest cutest thing: It has a solar panel on the front and wiggles and waves its arms in the sun that comes through the window


----------



## TrinityMom

Also need the floor painted and sealed


The table and chairs were dh's grandparent's and I gave him the vintage radio about 10 years ago for his birthday

And my favourite pic sequence of Toine when he was 2


----------



## addie25

What a beautiful view you have from your window Trin!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin that's hilarious the waving cat, we have one too that my MIL got us! But ours is even kitcher than yours, it's gold plastic for a start! And really scary looking, yours is at least cutesy! And we can't throw it away because Holly LOVES it!! :rofl: It waves at us all the time and from the corner of your eye it gets really irritating :haha:

I love love love the beady words in the nursery! And the sunroom is looking good too :thumbup: Remind me what _sun_ is? :haha: Actually we had a bit of pale winter sun today, 'twas nice.

Nice bags too :thumbup: I did get a baby bag for Holly which is quite pleasant, 'spose I could sell that too towards my chunky leather bag fund!! Anyway I'm sure the bag I want is only the price of a few full tanks of petrol in the car I haven't got :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

OH has the Scurge de Teflon .... home sick and miserable today.


----------



## addie25

This morning I got all my turtle gifts!! Now I need to find energy to mail out these gifts. Hopefully in the next 2 weeks B,Clare,Sara,and emandi should have their gifts.Hoping to mail it out at the end of the week!! I am still waiting for B's to arrive bc I ordered hers online!! Should be here tomorrow I hope!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, your sun room and nursery are looking fab! Well done.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just got some logs going in the fireplace :cloud9: Must be a weird concept to you Trin, a fireplace!! 

Homemade lasagne here for dinner- it'll be heavy on the veggies and meat and light on the pasta for gd purposes, but it will be nommo nonetheless :munch:

I did a Russian vocab puzzle page from my Russian puzzle book on the train today, and tonight it's the Russian cd when I do my cycling. :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just got some logs going in the fireplace :cloud9: Must be a weird concept to you Trin, a fireplace!!
> 
> Homemade lasagne here for dinner- it'll be heavy on the veggies and meat and light on the pasta for gd purposes, but it will be nommo nonetheless :munch:
> 
> I did a Russian vocab puzzle page from my Russian puzzle book on the train today, and tonight it's the Russian cd when I do my cycling. :happydance:

Fireplace :shrug: What is this??:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

We're having fresh pasta with homemade tomato, basil and garlic sauce :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> This morning I got all my turtle gifts!! Now I need to find energy to mail out these gifts. Hopefully in the next 2 weeks B,Clare,Sara,and emandi should have their gifts.Hoping to mail it out at the end of the week!! I am still waiting for B's to arrive bc I ordered hers online!! Should be here tomorrow I hope!!

This is an exciting post!! :wohoo:

Sorry Molly for your DH too, I shouldn't have mentioned it on the thread since it seems to be contagious :dohh:


----------



## addie25

LOL B ur funny!! I hope your gift comes tomorrow so I can mail urs out with everyones at the end of the week. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> We're having fresh pasta with homemade tomato, basil and garlic sauce :munch:

I will be doing an experiment tonight- using chick pea flour to make my bechamel sauce instead of white flour, for the lower GI. :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

cassie04 said:


> Thanks addie,Essie and trin! Suppose we will see what happens! The mw was saying some women are in for a week and are ready to go home but won't....so the mw would say do u not think your ready to go home yet? And some women there response is "I can't I'm having my new carpet laid down" or "my new kitchen is being installed so il wait untill then" :dohh: are these women crazy?!?!? I couldn't cope! I'm OCD when it comes to organising! Would you not have got your new carpet/kitchen sorted weeks ago?!?! Hahah mental!
> 
> Trin I never asked..... But I'm presuming your having a home birth for miss tori!? By the way lushy nursey! Just missing the baby now.....not long......!

I guess I'd take into account OH's desire to have me and the baby home too. He doesn't want to just visit us during the days in a hospital ward. I think I'd like to be home ASAP, perhaps one night. Of course I#ll stay as long as I need to, but I just hope to get my munchkin home so we can be Mummy, Daddy and Elinka quickly


----------



## LittleSpy

Stopping in for my monthly lurk. Hi Turts! :wave:

All is well over here. I'm very busy with work. Maisie is fantastic! 17lbs and 26.5 inches at her 6 month check up last week. 2 teeth, creeping, crawling backwards, and rolling everywhere, starting to pull up to stand, and all that good stuff already. Time flies!


----------



## Sarachka

*Good evening Turtles!!!*

https://c.editingmyspace.com/files/en/hello.and.hi/hello_136.gif

God knows why, it's most uncharacteristic of me, but I'm in one hell of an awesome mood. :thumbup: Today was super busy at work, I hardly had a moment to think but that means time goes so quickly.

Going to do a little bit of shopping with mumsie tonight, nothing major.

I need to find a new hand bag and purse, although I might buy a nappy bag / handbag hybrid. Now that I've seen that one B posted I want that though! Pls don't post pics of any light blue luxury goods, I will want them all! :nope:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> We're having fresh pasta with homemade tomato, basil and garlic sauce :munch:
> 
> I will be doing an experiment tonight- using chick pea flour to make my bechamel sauce instead of white flour, for the lower GI. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm experimenting with dinner too. I've made a mango and chili sauce which we are having with chicken, sweet potato and red peppers. Hopefully it'll be nice.


----------



## Mollykins

LittleSpy! Hello darling! Been wondering about you and little Miss lately, glad you've checked in. :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Tonight I'm at mum's and I'm having smoked mackerel, mash and cabbage. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello LittleSpy Glad all is well :) thanks for dropping in to tell us how you are :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> We're having fresh pasta with homemade tomato, basil and garlic sauce :munch:
> 
> I will be doing an experiment tonight- using chick pea flour to make my bechamel sauce instead of white flour, for the lower GI. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm experimenting with dinner too. I've made a mango and chili sauce which we are having with chicken, sweet potato and red peppers. Hopefully it'll be nice.Click to expand...

Mango and chilli sauce is nice, I have a recipe for that. Sounds like tasty fayre:thumbup:

My chick pea flour seemed to thicken up just like white flour:shrug: we shall see if there's any difference in taste. It looks nice, has a slightly creamy shade to it


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Tonight I'm at mum's and I'm having smoked mackerel, mash and cabbage. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

I approve of this :thumbup: Nuv fishy


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Littlespy! Glad you're both doing well :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

For the co-sleepers among us


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooooo Sarachka's in a good mood!!

I'm obsessed with that bag, I keep drooling over it. I might have to sit down with dh and have a serious chat tonight about it. I'm sure we could arrange some kind of loan/prostitution system :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Lil'Spy :hi:

B, I do a very GL lasagne: blanched spinach mixed with smooth cottage cheese (I usually do fat free) then lasagne sheets then tomato pasta sauce layered ending in sauce. Very yummy, high protein low carb and fat free :thumbup: You could do normal cottage cheese though because you need the fat


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> For the co-sleepers among us

I love it!! :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Lil'Spy :hi:
> 
> B, I do a very GL lasagne: blanched spinach mixed with smooth cottage cheese (I usually do fat free) then lasagne sheets then tomato pasta sauce layered ending in sauce. Very yummy, high protein low carb and fat free :thumbup: You could do normal cottage cheese though because you need the fat

Me? Need the fat?! :haha: 

Well I'm allowed milk too being a preggo so it's not a prob. I just do fewer pasta layers and not too much tomato since that's a sugary one but tons of courgette mushroom aubergine peppers etc. And minced cow of course since I'm not a veggie. Lashings of parmesan :munch: I sometimes do a spinach and bacon version, but yes I will try the cottage cheese version too, thanking you:thumbup: Sounds nice.


----------



## x-ginge-x

applied for 5 jobs today :smug: feeling pretty pleased about it, and I actually received a response from someone!!


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm going to miss all the chatter but I must go to bed. Very spinny in the head space today. Took my bp at work and it was 121/78 so not that :thumbup:

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> applied for 5 jobs today :smug: feeling pretty pleased about it, and I actually received a response from someone!!

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

So if you're not an attachment parent does that mean you're a detachment parent? All these funny strategies. In my day we were just mums and dads, mamans et papas :shrug: 

My lasagne was NOMMO, though I say so myself. DH says so too though. The chick pea bechamel was fine, would never notice the difference! I had dessert too, a risk on the bloods but I will be doing Russian cycling tonight 

Bon appetit everyone :munch: Goodnight trinno :hugs: That's my non preggo BP :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cool Ginge! I hope you get an interview soon, that will be a fab start to 2012 :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

It would wouldn't it :D and if I got the house too then everything would be fabbo!! Off for a nice bath now :D Clean towels :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi everyone! :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> It would wouldn't it :D and if I got the house too then everything would be fabbo!! Off for a nice bath now :D Clean towels :cloud9:

Job, house, :bfp: In that order so you're sorted!

:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

appt went well! i did have another scan today but only b/c the dr couldn't get baby's heartbeat on the doppler! talk about nervous. i'm glad it happened that way tho b/c i would have had a scan otherwise. :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

OOOOOOOOOoooooo!! It's an in-betweeny nub!!!!:dance:

Wow Newbs! That's a beautiful bubba, can you believe it now?!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all! :hi:

We've had a lovely day lounging around the house with my friend and her little boy :thumbup: She brought me a posh strawberry and cream cup cake...'twas very naughty but very, very nice indeed :cloud9:

This is the friend that I thought about approaching with regards to childcare for Cara....the initial response to my very subtle and brief enquiries was positive, so we shall see. I am also still looking into plan C too so no promises made to anyone at the mo'.

OH is off for the rest of the week so we three can spend some time together :cloud9: I think we're going swimming tomorrow so OH can see our clever little frog in action, she was doing some marvellous kicking on her change mat this evening :awww:

Hope everyone has had lovely days thus far :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe a tad boyish since the back is pretty flat. Hmmm.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> So if you're not an attachment parent does that mean you're a detachment parent? All these funny strategies. In my day we were just mums and dads, mamans et papas :shrug:
> 
> My lasagne was NOMMO, though I say so myself. DH says so too though. The chick pea bechamel was fine, would never notice the difference! I had dessert too, a risk on the bloods but I will be doing Russian cycling tonight
> 
> Bon appetit everyone :munch: Goodnight trinno :hugs: That's my non preggo BP :thumbup:

:haha: re the attachment/detachment parenting. Agreed B, it's hard work firstly working out what these things are, then if you "fit" that category or not. I'm going for mummy type parent :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:

:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Awwww, it seems like ages since we've seen one of these, what a beautiful ickle bebe :hugs:

I'm not ready to make my guess yet...and nubbing is all a mystery to me. I'll get back to ya'! Do you have a feeling either way now?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cycling time :bike:


:wave:


----------



## new mummy2010

Well we didnt go to funkie munkies my friend let me down so im going on friday afternoon now as i will miss baby group for my interview 

Some fab news though.......my work have been in touch and have agreed to my days,hours and i stay supervisor in my room yippeeeee................so if these other jobs dont come off then least i know i got what i wants at the old place ;)

My friend is coming over and Lee has gone yes you guessed darts !!!

Tomorrow i am going to get some parcel paper and start my parcel posting for my turtles next week now we have some pennies !!

lee has also decided that he is getting a fatty and is booked on to spin tues and thurs now with me we used to love doing it together!!!

reece made a vidio of nate laughing his head off tried to post on face book dunno if i can do it on here how do i do it anyone know???

and today i treated myself to a new jumper and i nuv it ........

I hope you all well i havent caught up again but will try to read back now xx


----------



## new mummy2010

my baba is 6 months old today oh my how big he is


----------



## new mummy2010

kit can you reinvite me the turtle group please


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Mmmmmm Lindor extra dark ball :munch:

I don't really like dark chocolate but I make an exception for these :cloud9:

Your patient sounds rather a challenge, bet you're glad they're not all loons!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit can you reinvite me the turtle group please

:haha: Again?!:winkwink:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> OOOOOOOOOoooooo!! It's an in-betweeny nub!!!!:dance:
> 
> Wow Newbs! That's a beautiful bubba, can you believe it now?!!!

still in disbelief! :haha: baby was really moving around on the screen and i kept thinking to myself, i can't believe that's inside me!"



kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Awwww, it seems like ages since we've seen one of these, what a beautiful ickle bebe :hugs:
> 
> I'm not ready to make my guess yet...and nubbing is all a mystery to me. I'll get back to ya'! Do you have a feeling either way now?Click to expand...

my preference has always been boy so that's what i've been calling it. if i hear it's a girl, i may faint from shock. mj said it looked like a boy's head... of course he's no skull expert like April!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit can you reinvite me the turtle group please

I think I did...but it's not working properly I don't think :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww, Newbie!!!!!!! What a sweet ickle baby!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOoooooo!! It's an in-betweeny nub!!!!:dance:
> 
> Wow Newbs! That's a beautiful bubba, can you believe it now?!!!
> 
> still in disbelief! :haha: baby was really moving around on the screen and i kept thinking to myself, i can't believe that's inside me!"
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Awwww, it seems like ages since we've seen one of these, what a beautiful ickle bebe :hugs:
> 
> I'm not ready to make my guess yet...and nubbing is all a mystery to me. I'll get back to ya'! Do you have a feeling either way now?Click to expand...
> 
> my preference has always been boy so that's what i've been calling it. if i hear it's a girl, i may faint from shock. mj said it looked like a boy's head... of course he's no skull expert like April!Click to expand...

Will you find out at the next scan?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> my baba is 6 months old today oh my how big he is

Wow..the time just goes eh?

That's great that you and Lee will be spinning together :thumbup: Also, great news about your hours etc being agreed at work...so it's win/win no matter what happens with the other jobs :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...are you set this time for your interview?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOoooooo!! It's an in-betweeny nub!!!!:dance:
> 
> Wow Newbs! That's a beautiful bubba, can you believe it now?!!!
> 
> still in disbelief! :haha: baby was really moving around on the screen and i kept thinking to myself, i can't believe that's inside me!"
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Awwww, it seems like ages since we've seen one of these, what a beautiful ickle bebe :hugs:
> 
> I'm not ready to make my guess yet...and nubbing is all a mystery to me. I'll get back to ya'! Do you have a feeling either way now?Click to expand...
> 
> my preference has always been boy so that's what i've been calling it. if i hear it's a girl, i may faint from shock. mj said it looked like a boy's head... of course he's no skull expert like April!Click to expand...
> 
> Will you find out at the next scan?Click to expand...

no, i'm thinking we find out at the appointment after this next one, so 2 more months :D


----------



## newbie_ttc

hayley! i log on to fb and the 1st thing i see is that you are engaged?!?! CONGRATS DOLL!! how'd i miss this??


----------



## kit_cat

Bet you can't wait Newbs! Sooo happy for you, you deserve every happiness :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hayley! i log on to fb and the 1st thing i see is that you are engaged?!?! CONGRATS DOLL!! how'd i miss this??

:saywhat:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...are you set this time for your interview?

Erm, I think so. My portfolio is done, my clothes are ready, mum is looking after Lyra. I'm super nervous, haven't been for an interview since I qualified in 2010 :wacko: I can only do my best and see what happens.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...are you set this time for your interview?
> 
> Erm, I think so. My portfolio is done, my clothes are ready, mum is looking after Lyra. I'm super nervous, haven't been for an interview since I qualified in 2010 :wacko: I can only do my best and see what happens.Click to expand...

Exactly! You'll be fantastic my lovely :thumbup: Best of luck!!!


----------



## Essie

Hayley great news about your current job. Sounds like you'll be able to pick what's best for you and little man. Can't believe he's 6 months already!

Trin love the nursery pics. 

B are we due a new pot pic?

Newbie are you finding out or are you team yellow?

Ginge good luck on the jobs.


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEY lovely positive post from you, so nice to hear. Happy half birthday Nate!! That's awesome news about your current job. 

NEWBIE awwww look at the little darling!!! So wonderful to see. I know exactly what you mean about disbelief, I still feel exactly like that.


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOoooooo!! It's an in-betweeny nub!!!!:dance:
> 
> Wow Newbs! That's a beautiful bubba, can you believe it now?!!!
> 
> still in disbelief! :haha: baby was really moving around on the screen and i kept thinking to myself, i can't believe that's inside me!"
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Awwww, it seems like ages since we've seen one of these, what a beautiful ickle bebe :hugs:
> 
> I'm not ready to make my guess yet...and nubbing is all a mystery to me. I'll get back to ya'! Do you have a feeling either way now?Click to expand...
> 
> my preference has always been boy so that's what i've been calling it. if i hear it's a girl, i may faint from shock. mj said it looked like a boy's head... of course he's no skull expert like April!Click to expand...

that is one adorable baby in there! little shape of his face is sooo cute! and i definitely think its a boy skull!


----------



## Sarachka

GINGE excellent news about the jobs. Good luck!!

One of my customers had an epileptic seizure at my desk today poor guy. After he couldn't stop apologising for having scared me! Bless his heart.


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:




mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOoooooo!! It's an in-betweeny nub!!!!:dance:
> 
> Wow Newbs! That's a beautiful bubba, can you believe it now?!!!
> 
> still in disbelief! :haha: baby was really moving around on the screen and i kept thinking to myself, i can't believe that's inside me!"
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Awwww, it seems like ages since we've seen one of these, what a beautiful ickle bebe :hugs:
> 
> I'm not ready to make my guess yet...and nubbing is all a mystery to me. I'll get back to ya'! Do you have a feeling either way now?Click to expand...
> 
> my preference has always been boy so that's what i've been calling it. if i hear it's a girl, i may faint from shock. mj said it looked like a boy's head... of course he's no skull expert like April!Click to expand...
> 
> that is one adorable baby in there! little shape of his face is sooo cute! and i definitely think its a boy skull!Click to expand...



You thought that about Elina too though didn't you? ;-)


----------



## kit_cat

Better day today April? :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOoooooo!! It's an in-betweeny nub!!!!:dance:
> 
> Wow Newbs! That's a beautiful bubba, can you believe it now?!!!Click to expand...
> 
> still in disbelief! :haha: baby was really moving around on the screen and i kept thinking to myself, i can't believe that's inside me!"
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Awwww, it seems like ages since we've seen one of these, what a beautiful ickle bebe :hugs:
> 
> I'm not ready to make my guess yet...and nubbing is all a mystery to me. I'll get back to ya'! Do you have a feeling either way now?Click to expand...
> 
> my preference has always been boy so that's what i've been calling it. if i hear it's a girl, i may faint from shock. mj said it looked like a boy's head... of course he's no skull expert like April!Click to expand...
> 
> that is one adorable baby in there! little shape of his face is sooo cute! and i definitely think its a boy skull!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that about Elina too though didn't you? ;-)Click to expand...

i did at first but then you posted another pic of her it was dodgy angle the first one made me think it looked boyish, but Newbs defo looks flatish


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Better day today April? :hugs:

i dont want to moan but not really :nope: majorly depressed :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Better day today April? :hugs:
> 
> i dont want to moan but not really :nope: majorly depressed :cry:Click to expand...

Spill...that's what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Better day today April? :hugs:
> 
> i dont want to moan but not really :nope: majorly depressed :cry:Click to expand...

What's up? :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

1 my health getting me down, i cant do what i need to do, im in loads of pain tonight and its not even the same thing! its in my womb feels like maybe af starting but never had this pain before? 2 my fight with Angel yesterday was awful, she was behaving so badly started throwing books at me the lot have bruises up my legs! i try so hard to help her, shes like this everytime she comes back from there, i wish i never met him! 3 im constantly depressed about having a c section and not a natural labour with James! 4 Jay is doing my head in as per, maybe help around the house/with the children is too much? Just thought i need the help when i cant do it! House is shit hole! My friend said she was coming over 2 weeks ago she didnt nor did she bother contacting me not that i give a shit about her now, just im sick of being let down, my mother does a good enough job of that as it is. I want to move in with my nan and shut everyone off, been very close to disconnecting my internet and phones!


----------



## mummyApril

sorry for moaning i know most probably think im ungrateful


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> 1 my health getting me down, i cant do what i need to do, im in loads of pain tonight and its not even the same thing! its in my womb feels like maybe af starting but never had this pain before? 2 my fight with Angel yesterday was awful, she was behaving so badly started throwing books at me the lot have bruises up my legs! i try so hard to help her, shes like this everytime she comes back from there, i wish i never met him! 3 im constantly depressed about having a c section and not a natural labour with James! 4 Jay is doing my head in as per, maybe help around the house/with the children is too much? Just thought i need the help when i cant do it! House is shit hole! My friend said she was coming over 2 weeks ago she didnt nor did she bother contacting me not that i give a shit about her now, just im sick of being let down, my mother does a good enough job of that as it is. I want to move in with my nan and shut everyone off, been very close to disconnecting my internet and phones!




mummyApril said:


> sorry for moaning i know most probably think im ungrateful

Wowsers...you must feel like you've got the weight of the world on your shoulders right now. I'm so sorry for the hard time you're having, but surely things can only get better? I know that the fact you feel unwell and in pain will make everything else seem so much worse and unmanageable but hang in there until you get your scan and then the problem can hopefully be sorted quickly. Hopefully things won't look so dark then.

I don't think you're ungrateful.

I wish I could do something to help you. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 1 my health getting me down, i cant do what i need to do, im in loads of pain tonight and its not even the same thing! its in my womb feels like maybe af starting but never had this pain before? 2 my fight with Angel yesterday was awful, she was behaving so badly started throwing books at me the lot have bruises up my legs! i try so hard to help her, shes like this everytime she comes back from there, i wish i never met him! 3 im constantly depressed about having a c section and not a natural labour with James! 4 Jay is doing my head in as per, maybe help around the house/with the children is too much? Just thought i need the help when i cant do it! House is shit hole! My friend said she was coming over 2 weeks ago she didnt nor did she bother contacting me not that i give a shit about her now, just im sick of being let down, my mother does a good enough job of that as it is. I want to move in with my nan and shut everyone off, been very close to disconnecting my internet and phones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> sorry for moaning i know most probably think im ungratefulClick to expand...
> 
> Wowsers...you must feel like you've got the weight of the world on your shoulders right now. I'm so sorry for the hard time you're having, but surely things can only get better? I know that the fact you feel unwell and in pain will make everything else seem so much worse and unmanageable but hang in there until you get your scan and then the problem can hopefully be sorted quickly. Hopefully things won't look so dark then.
> 
> I don't think you're ungrateful.
> 
> I wish I could do something to help you. :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

thankyou Kit i feel stupid just sitting here crying is stupid


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> 1 my health getting me down, i cant do what i need to do, im in loads of pain tonight and its not even the same thing! its in my womb feels like maybe af starting but never had this pain before? 2 my fight with Angel yesterday was awful, she was behaving so badly started throwing books at me the lot have bruises up my legs! i try so hard to help her, shes like this everytime she comes back from there, i wish i never met him! 3 im constantly depressed about having a c section and not a natural labour with James! 4 Jay is doing my head in as per, maybe help around the house/with the children is too much? Just thought i need the help when i cant do it! House is shit hole! My friend said she was coming over 2 weeks ago she didnt nor did she bother contacting me not that i give a shit about her now, just im sick of being let down, my mother does a good enough job of that as it is. I want to move in with my nan and shut everyone off, been very close to disconnecting my internet and phones!

April you have a lot going on, no wonder it's getting on top of you. I really hope you get your health issues sorted soon. Would a bath help with the AF type pain? Your fight with Angel sounds horrible, maybe it's her way of venting her frustration of going there. I know it doesn't make it any better for you, but hopefully you'll collect enough evidence to go to court. She shouldn't have to go if she doesn't want to. 

At my hospital there are midwives who you can call if you want to talk about your birth, I dont know if your hospital has someone like this but maybe it'd help to talk about it,'especially if it's getting you down :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just cycled round Moscow:thumbup: 

Off to bed now with some Italian reading. Crossed my mind this evening that I'm not the only one listening to Italian and Russian while cycling now! Henry Teflon will be in a good position when it comes to racing his first Tour de France since there are lots of Italians and Russians in that race :awww:

Bloods at *97* so my lasagne was coolios! Oh GD is such FUN! :dance:

I'll catch up from your evening banter tomorrow and then spam the thread with replies when I'm all alone, as usual :cry: 

Nuv ya all xxxxxxxxx :kiss: :hugs:

Ps... DH said that _if_ he gets a bonus (he'll know next week) then I can have the bag as a present :happydance: Also, 'blanalala' is what Holly says for 'banana' and I can't wait to get her to say it alot tomorrow for my entertainment :happydance: It's so cute!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 1 my health getting me down, i cant do what i need to do, im in loads of pain tonight and its not even the same thing! its in my womb feels like maybe af starting but never had this pain before? 2 my fight with Angel yesterday was awful, she was behaving so badly started throwing books at me the lot have bruises up my legs! i try so hard to help her, shes like this everytime she comes back from there, i wish i never met him! 3 im constantly depressed about having a c section and not a natural labour with James! 4 Jay is doing my head in as per, maybe help around the house/with the children is too much? Just thought i need the help when i cant do it! House is shit hole! My friend said she was coming over 2 weeks ago she didnt nor did she bother contacting me not that i give a shit about her now, just im sick of being let down, my mother does a good enough job of that as it is. I want to move in with my nan and shut everyone off, been very close to disconnecting my internet and phones!
> 
> April you have a lot going on, no wonder it's getting on top of you. I really hope you get your health issues sorted soon. Would a bath help with the AF type pain? Your fight with Angel sounds horrible, maybe it's her way of venting her frustration of going there. I know it doesn't make it any better for you, but hopefully you'll collect enough evidence to go to court. She shouldn't have to go if she doesn't want to.
> 
> At my hospital there are midwives who you can call if you want to talk about your birth, I dont know if your hospital has someone like this but maybe it'd help to talk about it,'especially if it's getting you down :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou love, i do think about talking about it, its just me thinking what i would of done during labour etc, i would of loved it. Me and Angel made up straight after and she stayed in bed with me last night which was nice


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no April! :hug: xxxx Try not to fret too much, it sounds like having a cry and vent is a good thing though. It's just a nasty patch and things will get better, I suspect you're exhausted more than anything after a really hard week last week with your pains and doctor visits and all. As Essie says, a nice bath? Oh my lots of love and :hugs:- you've got me just going off to bed :dohh: I do hope you're ok my lovely xxxx


----------



## LunaLady

April massive hugs for you :hugs:

My MW suggested to me to check out this website when I was super depressed about Rhyko's birth
https://solaceformothers.org/
Maybe it can help you, too?

Lots of love for you and let me know if there is anything I can do!


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:

OMG time goes so fast, look at your baby :cloud9::cloud9:


newbie_ttc said:


> hayley! i log on to fb and the 1st thing i see is that you are engaged?!?! CONGRATS DOLL!! how'd i miss this??

:saywhat:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh no April! :hug: xxxx Try not to fret too much, it sounds like having a cry and vent is a good thing though. It's just a nasty patch and things will get better, I suspect you're exhausted more than anything after a really hard week last week with your pains and doctor visits and all. As Essie says, a nice bath? Oh my lots of love and :hugs:- you've got me just going off to bed :dohh: I do hope you're ok my lovely xxxx

thankyou B iv just had a hot bath, hoping it will go, sleep well xx


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April massive hugs for you :hugs:
> 
> My MW suggested to me to check out this website when I was super depressed about Rhyko's birth
> https://solaceformothers.org/
> Maybe it can help you, too?
> 
> Lots of love for you and let me know if there is anything I can do!

Thankyou Luna i will definitely check it out :hugs:


----------



## addie25

April take a deep breath. I know things are hard rt now :hugs: I wish I lived closer so I could come over and help you. Don't worry about the house, just take care of yourself, and get health issue under control. When you start to feel physically better you will feel mentally better as well.


----------



## mummyApril

i have just found maybe the best present for Holly!


----------



## addie25

Not sure if I mentioned that I was in a lot of pain after my outing today. I called my doctor just be4 and they said I need to limit my outings and diving. I am not on bed rest they just said rest a lot and try not to drive often. Girls are moving so they are nice and happy and healthy. I just wont go out really anymore if pain is what I get as a result.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> April take a deep breath. I know things are hard rt now :hugs: I wish I lived closer so I could come over and help you. Don't worry about the house, just take care of yourself, and get health issue under control. When you start to feel physically better you will feel mentally better as well.

thankyou hun, i think if you came over wed both be resting up hehe you should be taking it easy after all :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

april i hope u feel better soon. i do hate when you feel down. you're such a sweet girl :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> april i hope u feel better soon. i do hate when you feel down. you're such a sweet girl :hugs:

thankyou Newbs, just trying to keep the smile on my face real n not fake iykwim? when it gets to night im exhausted by it! sorry to vent on here x


----------



## mummyApril

overwhelmed with all the kindness from you all :hugs: i bid you goodnight xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Good night April :hugs:

And good night from me too :kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Just a quick one ! 

Good luck essie for tomorrow ! Knock em dead xxxxx


----------



## addie25

Man my day really took a toll on my body really shows me I can't do anything anymore!! My belly hurts its not cramps it just hurts (could be the babies bc she is kicking a lot but would that hurt?) Its been a couple hours of resting so I am not in pain from my outing so maybe it is the babies kicking me.


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, something else you could try that might help when you need to be up and about is a belly support band? I used one in the last few weeks of my pregnancy and it helped a lot for when I needed to be on my feet.
It was like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Soft-Form-Ma...74GQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328147858&sr=8-3


----------



## addie25

I do have one :thumbup::thumbup: I need to start wearing it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

_I knew it!_ I knew I'd be all alone when I came back! Just me, myself and my HOT CHOCOLATE! NOMMO!


*It's minus 3 outside, brrrrr * 

*
Happy Interview Day Essie *

Well I won't spam, just to say *HAPPY THURSDAYS ALL* and keep warm (not you Trin!)

Today I will mainly be painting drawers, which I shall start now since I have a good advance on Holly due to waking up far too early! DH isn't even up yet and he's a really early riser! He's also a bit of a numbskull because he's going to the running club tonight- ok his cold is better but even so, in minus temperatures when he must be a tad fragile still? :shrug: It's the kind of thing I'd do! :fool:

Laters gaters xxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

oh yes, that bag infiltrated my dreams all night :dohh:


----------



## LunaLady

:hi: Hi, B!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Done 2hrs drawer painting :thumbup:

*Funny thing to share*

My brother and I were exchanging some silly BBM banter this morning since he was up early too and I sent him a pic of my bump and he replied, "You look like a pig in a python"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

https://www.ltsc.org/newsevents/newsletters/images/2011_02/piginpython.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Good morning from absolutely freezing cold England. My phone tells me it's currently -1. 

April I really wouldn't dwell on James's birth. It was unavoidable and there's no way of knowing what a natural birth would have been like. All manner of things might have happened and so dont beat yourself up about James entering the world perfectly healthy and happy. 

Thursday today. Then just tomorrow and Saturday over time to get through. Last night I got some great bargains in tesco:

2 pack of basic hooded towels for £2.30
A cute giraffe hooded Towel for £2.50
5 pack of socks for £3
A fitted link cotbed sheet for £3.60

Not bad at all!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Such bargains, this is why I want my mum to bring f***ing English socks over. They cost about 4 euros a pair here! I made all my hooded towels but when I see the price of those ones...the towelling cost me far more than that a metre!!

What is a 'fitted link' cotbed sheet?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I could so totally spam you all out now!! I will restrain myself and get back to drawer painting and spam Holly out instead :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Still feeling odd today. Sort of prickly numb in my lips and cheeks and a bit spacey. Nothing terribly specific. BP 119/72 so that's fine so who knows :shrug: Maybe I should have another Hb done...was meant to go a few weeks ago

Toine has his first cricket match of the year today and it is swelteringly hot with a warning of 90% humidity and uncomfortable conditions. Not nice for him


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> So if you're not an attachment parent does that mean you're a detachment parent? All these funny strategies. In my day we were just mums and dads, mamans et papas :shrug:
> 
> My lasagne was NOMMO, though I say so myself. DH says so too though. The chick pea bechamel was fine, would never notice the difference! I had dessert too, a risk on the bloods but I will be doing Russian cycling tonight
> 
> Bon appetit everyone :munch: Goodnight trinno :hugs: That's my non preggo BP :thumbup:

:haha: With your munkie ways I don't see you being anything other than an attachment parent...otherwise Holly would have fallen off when you swung from branch to branch :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> View attachment 333762
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :wave:

Ah sweet! What a gorgepot ickle sausage!!!:cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Trin!

Maybe your spacey feeling is just pure, unadulterated tiredness? I feel a bit like that when I'm really tired. Hope you feel better and have a good day :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/fcec28db151a909b78ba3e585cf254eed9.png


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Morning Trin!
> 
> Maybe your spacey feeling is just pure, unadulterated tiredness? I feel a bit like that when I'm really tired. Hope you feel better and have a good day :hugs:

Thanks Kit :hugs: Could be. DH thinks it could be an MS thing ...which if I wasn't pregnant I would assume straight away so guess I shouldn't rule it out

As I said, nothing serious so not really complaining - just distracting


----------



## TrinityMom

And for B's interest my bloods are* 90* :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

My nephew looking like the Michelin man - no central heating in China


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> kit can you reinvite me the turtle group please
> 
> :haha: Again?!:winkwink:Click to expand...


Im back on but now i cant see you or your pictures:shrug:




kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> my baba is 6 months old today oh my how big he is
> 
> Wow..the time just goes eh?
> 
> That's great that you and Lee will be spinning together :thumbup: Also, great news about your hours etc being agreed at work...so it's win/win no matter what happens with the other jobs :happydance:Click to expand...


Yes i am chuffed about the work situation at least i have peace of mind now dont i:thumbup:




newbie_ttc said:


> hayley! i log on to fb and the 1st thing i see is that you are engaged?!?! CONGRATS DOLL!! how'd i miss this??

:haha:i just realised last night that we didnt say engaged lol sorry for confusion lee has agreed we can get wed but wants registry office which im swaying towards but there are some lovely places round here and its all money but registry offices here look like court rooms and are chintzy and so so cheap not me :cry: i doubt i will get my way or get wed anytime soon so no turtle wedding bells sorry guys :dohh:



Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...are you set this time for your interview?
> 
> Erm, I think so. My portfolio is done, my clothes are ready, mum is looking after Lyra. I'm super nervous, haven't been for an interview since I qualified in 2010 :wacko: I can only do my best and see what happens.Click to expand...


Good luck Essie:hugs:



Sarachka said:


> HAYLEY lovely positive post from you, so nice to hear. Happy half birthday Nate!! That's awesome news about your current job.
> 
> NEWBIE awwww look at the little darling!!! So wonderful to see. I know exactly what you mean about disbelief, I still feel exactly like that.

I know half a year all ready seems mental :cry:
Yes i am finally starting to conqor(spelling) my demons and sort my whishy washy thoughts out!!
Im super happy about work but still going for my interview tomorrow and next week !!

Newbs lovely baba in your scan picture

Emandi any news :shrug:

wowzers B up early painting and pottering as per :kiss:

April i hate seeing you down hun and as sezi said dont beat yourself up about labour he is here he is well and he is damn cute so all is well:kiss:

Hope you are all well today


----------



## Essie

Interview day 

Thank you for the good luck. I'm off to my mums soon as I'll get ready and go from there. Trying to make sure I've got everything, and going over potential questions. Although I always find they never ask the questions I'm prepared for. I will do my best and that's all I can do :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a good Thursday, I will catch up properly when I can think straight :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Interview day
> 
> Thank you for the good luck. I'm off to my mums soon as I'll get ready and go from there. Trying to make sure I've got everything, and going over potential questions. Although I always find they never ask the questions I'm prepared for. I will do my best and that's all I can do :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Thursday, I will catch up properly when I can think straight :flower:

Good luck my lovely...I have every faith in you! :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

you will be fab essie xx

april....yes nate is constantly sticking his tounge out this week, alfie bear is annoyoing huh!!


----------



## mummyApril

good luck Essie youll do fab! :)


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou for all your kind words, im totally grateful for healthy James etc i guess im just natural delivery envious! knowing i can never have that again kinda thing :shrug: 
anyway im feeling better today, nice cold walk to the school and back, bought James a nest thingy, and thought as i havent bought myself anything in sooooo long i bought myself a jumper which i love! wasnt expensive so i dont feel too guilty!


----------



## mummyApril

i hope my sim card turns up today so lost without my phone! i wonder if my landlord has replied....hes such a bad landlord lol


----------



## kit_cat

Morning April..glad today seems brighter :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> thankyou for all your kind words, im totally grateful for healthy James etc i guess im just natural delivery envious! knowing i can never have that again kinda thing :shrug:
> anyway im feeling better today, nice cold walk to the school and back, bought James a nest thingy, and thought as i havent bought myself anything in sooooo long i bought myself a jumper which i love! wasnt expensive so i dont feel too guilty!

:hugs: The fact that you have a healthy baby doesn't negate your desire to have experienced natural birth again. This is so common for many women and the automatic response it "but you have a healthy baby, be grateful for that". It's normal to feel robbed of the experience and it's ok to grieve what you missed out on - especially because you know what it can be like. Don't feel bad for feeling the way you do. They are totally valid feelings and your experience after the caesar has been anything but easy. :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Ohhh snap Ape's i bought a jumper yesterday when your sim comes post a piccy!!!

whats it like?

How do i post video clips on here girls?

well today i was going out with mother for a wander and a brunch but my lil man has put paid to that idea and just gone for a nap and we both are still in pjs anyways so cancelled not really in the mood for mum today i need a money making scheme for my dream wedding;(


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin i wasnt been mean kinda saying at least james is healthy and here ok etc sorry if it sounded that way everyone i didnt really know what to say about it as obviously i have had both my boys normal 


So sorry April i know as Trin says you are right to grieve sorry lovely 


*gets thorny branch-cheers Kit !*


----------



## new mummy2010

April are you waiting to hear about the loft conversion?

Guess what our bathroom gets started on monday so apologies if you smell me next week whilst the bath is out of order !!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou for all your kind words, im totally grateful for healthy James etc i guess im just natural delivery envious! knowing i can never have that again kinda thing :shrug:
> anyway im feeling better today, nice cold walk to the school and back, bought James a nest thingy, and thought as i havent bought myself anything in sooooo long i bought myself a jumper which i love! wasnt expensive so i dont feel too guilty!
> 
> :hugs: The fact that you have a healthy baby doesn't negate your desire to have experienced natural birth again. This is so common for many women and the automatic response it "but you have a healthy baby, be grateful for that". It's normal to feel robbed of the experience and it's ok to grieve what you missed out on - especially because you know what it can be like. Don't feel bad for feeling the way you do. They are totally valid feelings and your experience after the caesar has been anything but easy. :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou Trin thats exactly how i feel, its just such an amazing experience, you never know maybe in 10+years theyll say that my body will be able to do natural labour after 2 secs, otherwise im happy with my 3 children :)


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Trin i wasnt been mean kinda saying at least james is healthy and here ok etc sorry if it sounded that way everyone i didnt really know what to say about it as obviously i have had both my boys normal
> 
> 
> So sorry April i know as Trin says you are right to grieve sorry lovely
> 
> 
> *gets thorny branch-cheers Kit !*

Don't be silly!!!! That isn't what I was saying. All I'm saying is that I know that it looks different from the outside from how it feels on the inside. The mom who had a caesar for pre-eclampsia last week had no choice but to have a caesar, but she feels like a failure even though logically it doesn't make sense. Her husband just can't get it. Birth is so emotional and often irrational

Put the thorny branch away! :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Ohhh snap Ape's i bought a jumper yesterday when your sim comes post a piccy!!!
> 
> whats it like?
> 
> How do i post video clips on here girls?
> 
> well today i was going out with mother for a wander and a brunch but my lil man has put paid to that idea and just gone for a nap and we both are still in pjs anyways so cancelled not really in the mood for mum today i need a money making scheme for my dream wedding;(

yeah i will do! its not a long length jumper more short jumper and blue and white but i like it :) 

i normally have to youtube my videos but my youtube vids are private


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Ohhh snap Ape's i bought a jumper yesterday when your sim comes post a piccy!!!
> 
> whats it like?
> 
> How do i post video clips on here girls?
> 
> well today i was going out with mother for a wander and a brunch but my lil man has put paid to that idea and just gone for a nap and we both are still in pjs anyways so cancelled not really in the mood for mum today i need a money making scheme for my dream wedding;(

I think you have to post it to youtube or vimeo and then post the link


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Trin i wasnt been mean kinda saying at least james is healthy and here ok etc sorry if it sounded that way everyone i didnt really know what to say about it as obviously i have had both my boys normal
> 
> 
> So sorry April i know as Trin says you are right to grieve sorry lovely
> 
> 
> *gets thorny branch-cheers Kit !*

oh no i knew what you meant love :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> April are you waiting to hear about the loft conversion?
> 
> Guess what our bathroom gets started on monday so apologies if you smell me next week whilst the bath is out of order !!

no, id actually like the house to not look like its falling apart, the electrics downstairs are messed up, apparently i need a new fuse box, all the lights downstairs keep fusing out when a light bulb goes! very annoying! Bathroom needs doing etc etc, but i would do it but i dont know how long im going to be here!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Trin i wasnt been mean kinda saying at least james is healthy and here ok etc sorry if it sounded that way everyone i didnt really know what to say about it as obviously i have had both my boys normal
> 
> 
> So sorry April i know as Trin says you are right to grieve sorry lovely
> 
> 
> *gets thorny branch-cheers Kit !*
> 
> Don't be silly!!!! That isn't what I was saying. All I'm saying is that I know that it looks different from the outside from how it feels on the inside. The mom who had a caesar for pre-eclampsia last week had no choice but to have a caesar, but she feels like a failure even though logically it doesn't make sense. Her husband just can't get it. Birth is so emotional and often irrational
> 
> Put the thorny branch away! :winkwink:Click to expand...

yeah its like Jay when he said yesterday 'if this is what youre like after a c section im glad you didnt have a natural' and i just told him to f off i was that upset! (even though iv explained it to him)


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley when my boiler was broken, i went swimming every day just to use their showers in the evening hahaha


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Trin i wasnt been mean kinda saying at least james is healthy and here ok etc sorry if it sounded that way everyone i didnt really know what to say about it as obviously i have had both my boys normal
> 
> 
> So sorry April i know as Trin says you are right to grieve sorry lovely
> 
> 
> *gets thorny branch-cheers Kit !*
> 
> Don't be silly!!!! That isn't what I was saying. All I'm saying is that I know that it looks different from the outside from how it feels on the inside. The mom who had a caesar for pre-eclampsia last week had no choice but to have a caesar, but she feels like a failure even though logically it doesn't make sense. Her husband just can't get it. Birth is so emotional and often irrational
> 
> Put the thorny branch away! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well said Trin..April, I also felt rather disappointed and numb after my birth experience..like it happened to someone else. It was so far removed from what I'd imagined and hoped for. I was still very grateful for the intervention though otherwise the outcome could have been very different but I understand how you feel :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> April are you waiting to hear about the loft conversion?
> 
> Guess what our bathroom gets started on monday so apologies if you smell me next week whilst the bath is out of order !!

:haha:

I'll start distributing pegs to all the turtles :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Anyone seen this information coming out regarding vitamin D for babies 6 months-5 years? They are still researching I believe but apparently rickets is on the increase caused by vit D deficiency. 

There is a question around whether we are using too much sunscreen on our children now which is partly to blame for vitamin D deficiency...can't win eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Off to swimming with OH and Cara :cloud9:

Later lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Anyone seen this information coming out regarding vitamin D for babies 6 months-5 years? They are still researching I believe but apparently rickets is on the increase caused by vit D deficiency.
> 
> There is a question around whether we are using too much sunscreen on our children now which is partly to blame for vitamin D deficiency...can't win eh?

I saw this at the weekend. Do you give Cara vitamins? My HV said i should give Lyra vitamin drops now she's 6 months.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Trin i wasnt been mean kinda saying at least james is healthy and here ok etc sorry if it sounded that way everyone i didnt really know what to say about it as obviously i have had both my boys normal
> 
> 
> So sorry April i know as Trin says you are right to grieve sorry lovely
> 
> 
> *gets thorny branch-cheers Kit !*
> 
> Don't be silly!!!! That isn't what I was saying. All I'm saying is that I know that it looks different from the outside from how it feels on the inside. The mom who had a caesar for pre-eclampsia last week had no choice but to have a caesar, but she feels like a failure even though logically it doesn't make sense. Her husband just can't get it. Birth is so emotional and often irrational
> 
> Put the thorny branch away! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said Trin..April, I also felt rather disappointed and numb after my birth experience..like it happened to someone else. It was so far removed from what I'd imagined and hoped for. I was still very grateful for the intervention though otherwise the outcome could have been very different but I understand how you feel :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: to you too


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Anyone seen this information coming out regarding vitamin D for babies 6 months-5 years? They are still researching I believe but apparently rickets is on the increase caused by vit D deficiency.
> 
> There is a question around whether we are using too much sunscreen on our children now which is partly to blame for vitamin D deficiency...can't win eh?

or the fact that a lot of parents prefer to let their children play computer games more now adays? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Off to swimming with OH and Cara :cloud9:
> 
> Later lovelies :hugs:

ooo have a lovely time!


----------



## mummyApril

just to note.... i hope i dont jinx myself, BUT iv had absolutely NO pain today! not in my stomach not in my womb! so today i will be having a nap (no sleep last night) and then blitzing the house! yay


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi!!!!! I see you!!!!


----------



## emandi

https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/7414972f.jpg

My lovely baby James Finley or Finley James :flower:, haven't decided yet.

Sorry for letting you all know just now.
Baby was born yesterday at 8.12am. We both are fine. Hope to have time to write more details.

Lots of love to all turtles xxx


----------



## addie25

OMG he is so adorable!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear your story!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Having twins is very confusing. I don't know who is moving. I feel movement on one side (It's very possible it is both of them) But I am nervous that where I was feeling movement a couple days ago I am no longer feeling it?? I am going to go to the allergist this morning and if I don't feel anything I am going to call my doctor bc I was in pain after that car ride the other day and I am still feeling that pain. My stomach feels like I did 100 sit ups its odd?? I don't care if I have most visits to their office, I will call and go in as often as I feel is needed!!


----------



## poas

Emandi well done  he looks lovely  
April sorry you are so down, I hope u feel better soon xx
Everyone I hope you are happy and well
Essie how did the interview go?
Addie how are those little girlies doing?
Back later xx


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/7414972f.jpg
> 
> My lovely baby James Finley or Finley James :flower:, haven't decided yet.
> 
> Sorry for letting you all know just now.
> Baby was born yesterday at 8.12am. We both are fine. Hope to have time to write more details.
> 
> Lots of love to all turtles xxx

Well hello there gorgeous little man! You are so beautiful!

PS for what it's worth, my vote is on Finley James


----------



## addie25

I'm not goin to call I am having movement in all areas and I guess I just don't know who is who bc I have no clue where they are :shrug: I hope now I am going to be seen twice a month by high risk doctor I will find out next week what my schedule is.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey :happydance::happydance::happydance:Emandi! let the hard work begin:haha:


----------



## poas

Clare, he's her second lol, toddlers are way harder work than babies


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know its still hard work.

i can tell u now most people couldnt handle freya :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ME AND DH ARE OING THROUGH SOME PROBLEMS SO MY DAD/STEP MUM HAD HER FROM 3PM UNTIL 8PM THE NEXT DAY.

THEY SAID SHE WAS GOOD AND SLEEPING ALL THE TIME.I ASKED IF THEY DID AYTHING DIFFERENTLY AND THEY SAID NO SHE MUST JUST PREFER US:dohh:WTF?
I KNEW SOMETHING WAS UP COS FREYA IS A VERY DIFFICULT BABY AND PEOPLE CANT HANDLE HER:haha:

ANYWAY DAD SAID LATER HE HAD BEEN SLEEPING HER ON HER FRONT:growlmad: I MEAN WTF! THEY TRIED IT WHEN SHE WAS 12DAYS OLD U WOULD THINK THEY GOT THE HINT!

THEN I ASKED THEM WHAT SHE BEEN HAVING THEY SAID 180ML LOOKED IN FRIDGE 240! NOW SHE SEEMS MORE HUNGRY SHE ALREADY HAS 48OZ AS SHE DOESNT SLEEP!SHE DOESNT MISS FEEDS.PLUS SHE WANTS TO BE ON HER BELLY IM NOT LETTING HER.


I TOLD THEM THER OT HAVING HER AGAIN.IAM I BEING REASONABLE IN SAYING THAT?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I was ALWAYS on my belly as a baby :shrug: My older brother was too? And she can't have been hungry or she would have cried? Surely?


----------



## poas

I would try to understand that in their day, laying babe on tum was actually recommended, but at the same time-she is your baby,so your rules should be followed.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i made it clear before.i dont want my baby to die but tey just dont get it


----------



## poas

I was too ginge, in hosp when esme had wind so bad it made her crawl up her tank thing, the midwife put her on her tum and said long as you're watching them it's OK. I guess they weren't watching though?


----------



## poas

Well now she is bigger there is far less chance of that, so try not to get too upset...I dunno what to say really? My mum used to have Harris and though of course she did nothing to endanger him, she did some things differently. The way I had to see it was that 1-she raised 4 of us, so knows more than me and 2- I was giving her the responsibility of my baby, so that meant I had to trust her instincts x


----------



## Essie

Emandi :happydance: congratulations, he's gorgeous :cloud9:

Clare the other girls are right, sleeping on the tummy used to be the advice. But equally your wishes as her mum should be respected. I struggled with my parents wanting to puree her food, even though i explained we weren't doing purees. You have to be firm, and hopefully they'll listen to you.


----------



## Essie

My interview was...okay. They focused a lot on skills, which is my weakest point because i haven't been qualified that long. She did say I seemed well prepared. Find out next week, hopefully by Wednesday.


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/7414972f.jpg
> 
> My lovely baby James Finley or Finley James :flower:, haven't decided yet.
> 
> Sorry for letting you all know just now.
> Baby was born yesterday at 8.12am. We both are fine. Hope to have time to write more details.
> 
> Lots of love to all turtles xxx

CONGRATULATIONS EMANDI!!!! so adorably cute! He looks like Emily! so glad you got your natural birth :) lots of love xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Congrats emandi !!! He is soooo lovely 

Claire - its tough ...Lauren now hates sleeping on her tum but it did let her nap on her front as a newborn.... I felt terrible but it's the only way she would nap. At night she went on her back 
But above all else its always your rules !!! They should always respect that 
Like essie dh mum wanted to give her solids at 3 months and If u hear one more time that they didnt have these rules when they raised children I will scream xxx

Sorry for rubbish post ! Feeding Lauren 1 handed xxxx


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> If u hear one more time that they didnt have these rules when they raised children I will scream xxxx

My mums favourite phrase is a sarcastic "how on earth did you survive as children".


----------



## HollyMonkey

*OMG I want one!!!!    He is soooooooo cute Emandi!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! *

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

Emandi!!!!!!! I have been stuck at Uni from 8am utill now in training and it has been the most miserable,boring and uncomfortable hours of my life........then I seen this picture and I showed all my friennds nd he instantly cheered us all up! He just puts a smile on your face! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! Im do happy for you and glad you are doing great too! Give him a squeeze from me!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Anyone seen this information coming out regarding vitamin D for babies 6 months-5 years? They are still researching I believe but apparently rickets is on the increase caused by vit D deficiency.
> 
> There is a question around whether we are using too much sunscreen on our children now which is partly to blame for vitamin D deficiency...can't win eh?

French babies get Vitamin D drops daily from birth. Holly has a 3 monthly dose now at the pediatrician.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> thankyou for all your kind words, im totally grateful for healthy James etc i guess im just natural delivery envious! knowing i can never have that again kinda thing :shrug:
> anyway im feeling better today, nice cold walk to the school and back, bought James a nest thingy, and thought as i havent bought myself anything in sooooo long i bought myself a jumper which i love! wasnt expensive so i dont feel too guilty!

That's the spirit sunshine!:hugs: Natural births aren't always all they're cracked up to be, mine wasn't anyway!!:haha: 

That's 2 jumpers, Hayley and April, which means we need pics!:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thankyou for all your kind words, im totally grateful for healthy James etc i guess im just natural delivery envious! knowing i can never have that again kinda thing :shrug:
> anyway im feeling better today, nice cold walk to the school and back, bought James a nest thingy, and thought as i havent bought myself anything in sooooo long i bought myself a jumper which i love! wasnt expensive so i dont feel too guilty!
> 
> That's the spirit sunshine!:hugs: Natural births aren't always all they're cracked up to be, mine wasn't anyway!!:haha:
> 
> That's 2 jumpers, Hayley and April, which means we need pics!:happydance:Click to expand...

oh i loved mine with Faye, despite the pain, it was the experience more so than anything, but i totally forgot its not like i wont kinda experience it again COS IM GUNA BE A MIDWIFE :)


----------



## cassie04

Hi everybody! Words can not describe how exhausted I am today! Clare you are soooo right when u wrote on my Facebook! I need sleep! I need rest! But I have 2 weeks off now (minus a maths exam on Saturday yes I am actually sitting a maths exam on a weekend in a hope to get it finished early before baby reed appears)! I had noooooooooo sleep last night plus getting up at 6 for my 8 hour training session at Uni and an hour travel back has defeated me! But it's nearly tea time,bath time and bed time :happydance: and least I get a certificate to say I'm
Trained in this teaching programme :thumbup:

B- you will have your own little baby blue soon! Eeeeekkkk! What have u done today? And what are you making at the moment (your always doing something)

April-has your sim card come yet? I text u after u sent me your number (although you quote blaintly told me you didn't have it yet :dohh:) but I thought my text was funny It said "hi it's cassie I'm
In labour!!!!!!!!! ........just practicing! Haha" I think I am sooooooooo funny :haha:

Essie! Fingers,toes and eyes crossed that your interview was successfull! I'm
Sure you were fab! How's Lyra? 

Kit-I did get your message on Facebook about turtle awards i just couldn't manage to reply as stuck in training! But I am game for awards evening!:thumbup: just fill me in with details! Hope u and cara are ok!

Right I can smell food and I need to go seek where it is coming from! Sending love to you all!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh i loved mine with Faye, despite the pain, it was the experience more so than anything, but i totally forgot its not like i wont kinda experience it again COS IM GUNA BE A MIDWIFE :)
> 
> April!!!!!!!!! Come and practice on me and baby reed! You can deliver her! I'm down with that! Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well done essie :hugs: Pour yourself a nice glass of vino and chillax tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> If u hear one more time that they didnt have these rules when they raised children I will scream xxxx
> 
> My mums favourite phrase is a sarcastic "how on earth did you survive as children".Click to expand...

Dh nan is obsessed with the car seat ! " in my day we didn't need all this stuff....All u need is to pop lo in a carrycot on the back seat 

Errrrrrrrrr yeah that sounds great


----------



## mummyApril

my town is on itv1 tonight about the travellers that stole our metal and phone lines haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> B- What have u done today? And what are you making at the moment (your always doing something)

Well Cassie I have been painting drawers and making french knitted drawer handles _all day_, since 5am this morning, whilst being generally mauled by Holly and in the calmer moments being served plastic tea and cakes by her. :awww: We watched a bit of the Fox and the Hound together while I made drawer handles, in Italian:haha: Poor Holly, linguistic abuse from her mum! But she spent the whole time giggling and dive bombing me from the arm of the sofa which is a scary exercise in bump protection nowadays:wacko: I was hoping she'd have a nap so that I could too, no chance!!!!!! She is off to bed in one minute! And I shall return to drawer painting since dh is out running at the club tonight and I am on a mega mission with my drawers:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hi everybody! Words can not describe how exhausted I am today! Clare you are soooo right when u wrote on my Facebook! I need sleep! I need rest! But I have 2 weeks off now (minus a maths exam on Saturday yes I am actually sitting a maths exam on a weekend in a hope to get it finished early before baby reed appears)! I had noooooooooo sleep last night plus getting up at 6 for my 8 hour training session at Uni and an hour travel back has defeated me! But it's nearly tea time,bath time and bed time :happydance: and least I get a certificate to say I'm
> Trained in this teaching programme :thumbup:
> 
> B- you will have your own little baby blue soon! Eeeeekkkk! What have u done today? And what are you making at the moment (your always doing something)
> 
> April-has your sim card come yet? I text u after u sent me your number (although you quote blaintly told me you didn't have it yet :dohh:) but I thought my text was funny It said "hi it's cassie I'm
> In labour!!!!!!!!! ........just practicing! Haha" I think I am sooooooooo funny :haha:
> 
> Essie! Fingers,toes and eyes crossed that your interview was successfull! I'm
> Sure you were fab! How's Lyra?
> 
> Kit-I did get your message on Facebook about turtle awards i just couldn't manage to reply as stuck in training! But I am game for awards evening!:thumbup: just fill me in with details! Hope u and cara are ok!
> 
> Right I can smell food and I need to go seek where it is coming from! Sending love to you all!

literally had a heart attack haha aged about 30 years! lol


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh i loved mine with Faye, despite the pain, it was the experience more so than anything, but i totally forgot its not like i wont kinda experience it again COS IM GUNA BE A MIDWIFE :)
> 
> April!!!!!!!!! Come and practice on me and baby reed! You can deliver her! I'm down with that! Click to expand...
> 
> i havent even had any practice apart from doing it myself once! haha im good at feet tickling and back rubbing for my sister, when shall i come up heheClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

My mum is really cool about all that stuff- true she slept us on our tums and true she was told to drink a Guinness a day throughout pregnancy for her iron levels but she does see that advice usually changes for a reason!! Take my sensor mat- obviously she didn't have one for her batch but she really liked Holly having one when she was over. I love my mum.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> My interview was...okay. They focused a lot on skills, which is my weakest point because i haven't been qualified that long. She did say I seemed well prepared. Find out next week, hopefully by Wednesday.

fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> If u hear one more time that they didnt have these rules when they raised children I will scream xxxx
> 
> My mums favourite phrase is a sarcastic "how on earth did you survive as children".Click to expand...
> 
> Dh nan is obsessed with the car seat ! " in my day we didn't need all this stuff....All u need is to pop lo in a carrycot on the back seat
> 
> Errrrrrrrrr yeah that sounds greatClick to expand...

you should say in our day there are more cars, more drunks and more morons on the road...


----------



## Sarachka

My niece Sophie sleeps on her front as she screams on her back. She's been like that since birth.


----------



## Sarachka

Something at work really upset me today. Our staff members can be so awful to our customers at times, not understanding individual's needs etc. one member of staff make a customer with severe learning difficulties so nervous and upset today that the poor girl shit herself. That's so awful and humiliating. They then told the girl to come back and see me later and I just apologised to her about what happened earlier and and told her not to worry about anything, we wouldn't be stopping her money etc. I felt dreadful for the poor girl. It really shook me up.


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's awful Sarachka. Your job sounds really tough given the spectrum of people you have to work with, from complete hardnosed arseholes to really vulnerable individuals like the girl today. I'm sure you managed to reassure her:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

When she came back to see me I didn't call her to my desk as I know that would come over like an interrogation so I went and sat next to her on the sofa and kept putting my hand on her arm etc. I wasn't around when the initial incident happened, a colleague filled me in. It should never have happened.

That's the thing Bethany, so many members of staff assume everyone is a bullshitting liar. This poor girl really has a severe disability, you can see it just from seeing her walk across the room etc. she can't be expected to do exactly the same job search as everyone else. I don't think she can even really read the job page of the newspaper. We need to work WITH these people not against them. It was an awful day for equality and diversity!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My mum is really cool about all that stuff- true she slept us on our tums and true she was told to drink a Guinness a day throughout pregnancy for her iron levels but she does see that advice usually changes for a reason!! Take my sensor mat- obviously she didn't have one for her batch but she really liked Holly having one when she was over. I love my mum.

My mom is also like this. I love it. She's always been really respectful of what we do and don't do with the kids. Maybe now she thinks I've got more experience - she just had me to practice on and by all accounts I was very easy :haha:

DH's mom is more of the other variety


----------



## TrinityMom

Nommo dinner: cous cous salad with marinated lentils, roast butternut, feta, cucumber and tomato :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://4photos.net/photosv2/congratulations_boy_1280219475.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Everything crossed Essie


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just stumbled across a pic of me before I swallowed the baby :haha:

https://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/snake_toddler__oPt.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

No wonder you hurt all over Addie!! I can't even begin to imagine!

https://assets.babycenter.com/i/m/stages/newpopups/24/twins_week24_rollover_index.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Henry takes up enough space alone


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, munchkin is asleep- some cooking and drawer painting now...


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Bon App everyone


----------



## TrinityMom

The baby from my very first birth - and the reason I got into doula-ing- is going to be at my baby shower :cloud9: His parents have moved back to the city. I'm so excited to see them. I practically delivered him myself because we were in a state hospital along with 12 other birthing women. He's over 4 now!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Something at work really upset me today. Our staff members can be so awful to our customers at times, not understanding individual's needs etc. one member of staff make a customer with severe learning difficulties so nervous and upset today that the poor girl shit herself. That's so awful and humiliating. They then told the girl to come back and see me later and I just apologised to her about what happened earlier and and told her not to worry about anything, we wouldn't be stopping her money etc. I felt dreadful for the poor girl. It really shook me up.

that awful :( sorry you and her had to go through that :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> When she came back to see me I didn't call her to my desk as I know that would come over like an interrogation so I went and sat next to her on the sofa and kept putting my hand on her arm etc. I wasn't around when the initial incident happened, a colleague filled me in. It should never have happened.
> 
> That's the thing Bethany, so many members of staff assume everyone is a bullshitting liar. This poor girl really has a severe disability, you can see it just from seeing her walk across the room etc. she can't be expected to do exactly the same job search as everyone else. I don't think she can even really read the job page of the newspaper. We need to work WITH these people not against them. It was an awful day for equality and diversity!

you know what youre doing in your job, dont come across many like you that actually want to help others, you need a promotion!


----------



## mummyApril

who wants to help me decide what rug to get? il post some pictures?


----------



## Sarachka

Thanks April. Don't get me wrong, Im no pushover. If I know someone isnt doing what they need to be doing and have had ample warnings and it's been explained etc, then I have no issue with sanctioning someone but jeez this wasn't the case here. The woman who did it is infamous on trying to "catch people out" and referring them for sanctions. She is the grade below me, and so can't sanction, she has to refer someone with the authority to do so, me. There is no way I would dream of putting a sanction on this girl. She HAD job searched but she'd not written it out perfectly, put dates in the future etc. well I bet filling that book took her ages and she'd tried her best. It must be my hormones. I still feel so upset for her.


----------



## mummyApril

1:https://www.amazon.co.uk/Contemporary-Modern-Retro-AVAILABLE-120x160cm/dp/B001R4TF72/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1328207571&sr=1-1
2:https://www.amazon.co.uk/Modern-Shaggy-Rug-AVAILABLE-120x160cm/dp/B001S0KK38/ref=sr_1_9?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1328207571&sr=1-9
3:https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silver-Shaggy-Luxury-Rug-AVAILABLE/dp/B002QT5J90/ref=sr_1_14?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1328207571&sr=1-14
4:https://www.amazon.co.uk/Large-Modern-Black-White-Carpet/dp/B0057P272W/ref=sr_1_30?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1328207944&sr=1-30
5:https://www.amazon.co.uk/Napoli-Silver-Modern-Rug-120x170cm/dp/B006FIYYZS/ref=sr_1_40?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1328208036&sr=1-40


----------



## mummyApril

well that worked....nice arent they lol


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> who wants to help me decide what rug to get? il post some pictures?

Me me me!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I just stumbled across a pic of me before I swallowed the baby :haha:
> 
> https://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/snake_toddler__oPt.jpg

oh i thought this was you
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRuobtf8QGEq2t1rHiluWWb0H1OhpZtnQhFg4a3_nVlO0clEuOY


----------



## Essie

Sarah that's awful :nope: I'm sure you did everything you could for her and she'll remember that. As for your colleague :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> The baby from my very first birth - and the reason I got into doula-ing- is going to be at my baby shower :cloud9: His parents have moved back to the city. I'm so excited to see them. I practically delivered him myself because we were in a state hospital along with 12 other birthing women. He's over 4 now!

aw i bet youll be all :cloud9: and :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Thanks April. Don't get me wrong, Im no pushover. If I know someone isnt doing what they need to be doing and have had ample warnings and it's been explained etc, then I have no issue with sanctioning someone but jeez this wasn't the case here. The woman who did it is infamous on trying to "catch people out" and referring them for sanctions. She is the grade below me, and so can't sanction, she has to refer someone with the authority to do so, me. There is no way I would dream of putting a sanction on this girl. She HAD job searched but she'd not written it out perfectly, put dates in the future etc. well I bet filling that book took her ages and she'd tried her best. It must be my hormones. I still feel so upset for her.

aw no id feel exactly the same i feel for her even though im not in that situation, sometimes people need to look at it from their point


----------



## mummyApril

let me try reposting those rugs again...


----------



## Sarachka

And there was the guy who had an epileptic seizure at my desk yesterday. Customers keep making me want to hug them lately!!


----------



## TrinityMom

This is so beautifully written - especially because it was written by a man. Clearly he has deep understanding, Made me think of all the moms going back to work soon

https://goodmenproject.com/featured-content/the-lactation-lounge/

I love this:
"Hunched on a toilet behind a metal door with your sons picture taped to it, listening to the wet wheeze as you work the pump with one hand, you believe that equality between the sexes is impossible, while we are all held to the standards of a narrative ignorant of our warmblooded natures. At best, there is equity out of recognition that all things are not equal. For equality, there would have to be no hormones, no pregnancy, no pain at making way for another to pass through us; or it would have to be the same for both, the mother and the father. We are not that way. It is like this, instead.
You cry. The milk flows."


----------



## mummyApril

1:https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51z%2BGhtTXXL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
2:https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51fp6pQxMJL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
3:https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rEFgr4ZBL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
4:https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61d-4Kqn5LL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
5:https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51HwjfwhaJL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

my living room is going to be this colour on most walls
https://www.homebase.co.uk/wcsstore/homebase/images//189562HBO111111M.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

and then one wall something else i havent worked out yet...


----------



## Sarachka

1 or 4, I love damask patterns! We want a rug in our lounge when the wooden floor is layed


----------



## poas

I wish you worked at our local centre Sarah, my 19yr old bro has frontal lobe epilepsy, his seizures have been under control for couple yrs, so he is allowed to drive his seizures now occur rarely and only at night.
Anyways, because of the extra activity in his frontal lobe, at times he can be uninhibited, other times he can find the simplest thing extremely difficult to comprehend-he  is very smart, it is just when his activity is high...I digressed again, I am very protective of him, and a couple weeks ago I actually came close to hitting a woman in the j.centre.
He went there ASKING FOR HELP, has never been on benefits and has worked since he was 16 in non-skill jobs so wanted advice on courses-the woman he saw was so condescending, assumed he wanted benefits and when he said he just wants help for a course she said ''are you stupid, do you really think you can just walk in and expect a course'' cue my 6foot rugby playing bro almost crying, and me turning into psycho killer sister...I was very careful with what I said I don't believe swearing or raising ones voice is an effective show of intelligence, so I put her in her place and place a hefty complaint!
I've just ranted, sorry, just wish there were more like you sarah-compassion is free.


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:



> and then one wall something else i havent worked out yet...


OH wants a feature wall too. I have a similar colour on my walls and thEn Ive tried to introduce reds and browns through cushions, vases, candles etc but it's not very evident. I think a feature wall would help!


----------



## poas

So good x
I meant the story trin posted, it didn't quote!


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> I wish you worked at our local centre Sarah, my 19yr old bro has frontal lobe epilepsy, his seizures have been under control for couple yrs, so he is allowed to drive his seizures now occur rarely and only at night.
> Anyways, because of the extra activity in his frontal lobe, at times he can be uninhibited, other times he can find the simplest thing extremely difficult to comprehend-he is very smart, it is just when his activity is high...I digressed again, I am very protective of him, and a couple weeks ago I actually came close to hitting a woman in the j.centre.
> He went there ASKING FOR HELP, has never been on benefits and has worked since he was 16 in non-skill jobs so wanted advice on courses-the woman he saw was so condescending, assumed he wanted benefits and when he said he just wants help for a course she said ''are you stupid, do you really think you can just walk in and expect a course'' cue my 6foot rugby playing bro almost crying, and me turning into psycho killer sister...I was very careful with what I said I don't believe swearing or raising ones voice is an effective show of intelligence, so I put her in her place and place a hefty complaint!
> I've just ranted, sorry, just wish there were more like you sarah-compassion is free.


Jesus CHRIST!!! I really hope that lady is disciplined for that, what an awful, unprofessional and rude thing to say! I'd be thoroughly ashamed of myself. 

Has your brother been to a local Connexions office? They'd be the best place to go to. Unfortunately everything comes down to funding and so mainly the things we referr people to mean you have to be on a qualifying benefit to be eligible. But Connexions are specifically for his age group and have different funding and I'm sure they'd be really helpful. Wouldn't have been hard for that lady to explain it huh?!


----------



## poas

April I say 1.
In our lounge that is at the mo our bedroom, is cream with a teal wall  I love it


----------



## poas

He has an appointment there tomorrow, I looked online and found it...I don't know why I didn't just ask you-d'oh!
He's not even looking for funding, he has saved money, just didn't know how to go about applications etc.
How is Elina today? Moving about?


----------



## TrinityMom

I like number 1 April :thumbup:

I'm off to bed. Pregnancy/ Birthing/ Breastfeeding Conference all day tomorrow

Night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> He has an appointment there tomorrow, I looked online and found it...I don't know why I didn't just ask you-d'oh!
> He's not even looking for funding, he has saved money, just didn't know how to go about applications etc.
> How is Elina today? Moving about?


Does he know what sort of thing he'd like to do? Connexions can chat to him and make auggestions based on his interests and strengths etc. is he still working at the moment and want some evening training? 

It makes me so angry that colleagues are like this.


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> No wonder you hurt all over Addie!! I can't even begin to imagine!
> 
> https://assets.babycenter.com/i/m/stages/newpopups/24/twins_week24_rollover_index.jpg

It's a full house :haha::haha:

I like rug number 1 and 2 April :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> 1 or 4, I love damask patterns! We want a rug in our lounge when the wooden floor is layed

i have wooden floor but i want carpet but not putting any in here incase i move i want proper fluffy black carpet :)


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry Liss you asked about Elina. She's been doing belly flops today. Since yesterday I have a really uncomfortable patch about my belly button. It feels like my skin is splitting & bruised. Oooouch.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> and then one wall something else i havent worked out yet...
> 
> 
> OH wants a feature wall too. I have a similar colour on my walls and thEn Ive tried to introduce reds and browns through cushions, vases, candles etc but it's not very evident. I think a feature wall would help!Click to expand...

im copying my mus dining room with greys and blacks and mirrors etc il probably add maybe a colour like turquoise in summer time lol


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> April I say 1.
> In our lounge that is at the mo our bedroom, is cream with a teal wall  I love it

thats the colour i mean lol


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Sorry Liss you asked about Elina. She's been doing belly flops today. Since yesterday I have a really uncomfortable patch about my belly button. It feels like my skin is splitting & bruised. Oooouch.

:hugs: I have that feeling and yes OUCH!!


----------



## Sarachka

Turquoise is my gave colour!! My bedroom is wooden floor, white walls and turquoise and lime furnishings. OH wants a feature wall there too!


----------



## x-ginge-x

My emotions are a bit wild today :wacko: wanting to cry :/


----------



## Sarachka

Addie meant to say earlier that Elina will sometimes simultaneously jab my upper right and lower left areas. I think she's doing the Saturday night fever dance.


----------



## mummyApril

oh wow Sarah that sounds gorgeous! im def into those colours!


----------



## mummyApril

my sofa i want which is only £300 at the moment! need to save save save before it goes back up eekk! 
https://www.sofasos.com/fabric-sofas-21/faux-leather-cloth-sofa-corner-unit-19-51_medium.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

i think decorating will help improve my mood :)


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie meant to say earlier that Elina will sometimes simultaneously jab my upper right and lower left areas. I think she's doing the Saturday night fever dance.

HAH 2 funny!! I dont know their positions so I have no clue who is kicking me where :shrug: I will have to wait till next week to see what their positions are.


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> oh wow Sarah that sounds gorgeous! im def into those colours!

I'm really rubbish at really developing a theme though. I think if I had a rug in there it would add to it well too. I also have a thing about bird cages and flying birds so I have some ceramic birds on the wall flying towards the window and some cages where I keep my perfumes etc.


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> my sofa i want which is only £300 at the moment! need to save save save before it goes back up eekk!
> https://www.sofasos.com/fabric-sofas-21/faux-leather-cloth-sofa-corner-unit-19-51_medium.jpg

OMG WANT!! But in brown with the corner on the other end.


----------



## addie25

I agree April decorating and changing your environment will cheer you up!! Our bathroom will be remodeled next week and I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> i think decorating will help improve my mood :)

Well if you listed to B then decorating and swimming could solve world wars ;-) jk B I nuv you muchly.


----------



## addie25

It is going to be a lovely modern bathroom. (Its the girls bathroom) White marble floors modern new vanity :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Keep getting kicked off, back later or in am. Sorry for aching turts, emotional new and any other ailments mental or physical, and hugs to all x x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> oh wow Sarah that sounds gorgeous! im def into those colours!
> 
> I'm really rubbish at really developing a theme though. I think if I had a rug in there it would add to it well too. I also have a thing about bird cages and flying birds so I have some ceramic birds on the wall flying towards the window and some cages where I keep my perfumes etc.Click to expand...

ah i know what you mean that sounds nice! iv never really decorated apart from slapping a bit of paint on the wall


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my sofa i want which is only £300 at the moment! need to save save save before it goes back up eekk!
> https://www.sofasos.com/fabric-sofas-21/faux-leather-cloth-sofa-corner-unit-19-51_medium.jpg
> 
> OMG WANT!! But in brown with the corner on the other end.Click to expand...

i think littlewoods do it in brown and both ways!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I agree April decorating and changing your environment will cheer you up!! Our bathroom will be remodeled next week and I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

id love a new bathroom but thats my landlords job and he would never put his hand in his pocket...


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> It is going to be a lovely modern bathroom. (Its the girls bathroom) White marble floors modern new vanity :thumbup:

im a girl when can i move in?


----------



## addie25

I have wanted new bathrooms since we moved in 3 years ago. We did the one downstairs, now we are doing the girls bathroom and not sure if we will ever get ours done bc we hope to move in the next 2-3 years but I would love 2 remodel our bathroom. At least the girls will have a lovey bathroom (and mommy will be using it as well) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah they do it in brown on the website im getting this one from :) do you want the linnk?


----------



## mummyApril

ordered rug number 1 :)


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> i think decorating will help improve my mood :)




mummyApril said:


> Sarah they do it in brown on the website im getting this one from :) do you want the linnk?


Ooooooh yes please!


----------



## addie25

YAYAYAY I like that rug!!


----------



## addie25

I think it grew over night. :thumbup::thumbup:

At my moms house waiting for EJ to pick me up so we are taking pictures!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think decorating will help improve my mood :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah they do it in brown on the website im getting this one from :) do you want the linnk?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooooh yes please!Click to expand...

it says in black and brown :) bargain at £300! sorry took so long had to sort kiddies x
https://www.sofasos.com/fabric-sofas-21/faux-leather-cloth-sofa-corner-unit-21.htm


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> View attachment 334266
> 
> 
> I think it grew over night. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> At my moms house waiting for EJ to pick me up so we are taking pictures!!

love it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight lovelies :kiss: Been reading my Italian novel and getting well into it but I'm sleepy now! Also listened to Italian radio all day :thumbup: Russian tomorrow- minus the novel reading part :haha: I'm still learning Holly level vocab in Russian! Oh yes, that reminds me, Holly said 'man' today :awww: 

Love you all xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Goodnight lovelies :kiss: Been reading my Italian novel and getting well into it but I'm sleepy now! Also listened to Italian radio all day :thumbup: Russian tomorrow- minus the novel reading part :haha: I'm still learning Holly level vocab in Russian! Oh yes, that reminds me, Holly said 'man' today :awww:
> 
> Love you all xxxxx :hugs:

ah clever Holly :)


----------



## addie25

Thats a great deal!!


----------



## addie25

Great job Holly!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

anyone got any good natural remedies for eczema? mine has really flared up on my neck and arm due to stress its getting worse with having heating on too :(


----------



## mummyApril

i know right? Jay said he would buy it for me but i dont think im allowed to do that, so im saving up lol


----------



## addie25

I am not sure what you can put on it. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

im going to get a bigger size in that jumper i like it to be a bit baggy its not :/


----------



## Sarachka

April I've heard that oat based products are good for eczema


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April I've heard that oat based products are good for eczema

ahh il eat porridge! thankyou :)


----------



## mummyApril

this is my dad meant to be working lol 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=U_Br5bH8rzc


----------



## mummyApril

and this one makes me feel sad for some odd reason lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcWguQiUlW4&feature=related


----------



## mummyApril

this is really amazing! gave me goose bumps!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY7GnAq6Znw


----------



## kit_cat

Evening lovelies :hi:

Just back from running with my friend..OMG, if I had balls, they so would have dropped off out there it's sooooo cold :cold: It was invigorating though :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well..just popping on to say hello and goodnight.

Love and stuff :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening lovelies :hi:
> 
> Just back from running with my friend..OMG, if I had balls, they so would have dropped off out there it's sooooo cold :cold: It was invigorating though :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is well..just popping on to say hello and goodnight.
> 
> Love and stuff :hugs::kiss:

tis freezinggggg, glad you enjoyed your run :)
nunight :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: it has took me days to catch up with you girls and now I am dead on my feet all this 6 am malarchy knocks me for 6 I walk for an hour and 20 minutes a day now to get trains and back from train stations :haha: 

April :hugs:

Emandi he is a beaut :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: all the best and many many congratulations :cloud9:

Essie sorry I missed it but GL with the jobb stuff I have every confidence in you being a star at that interview today I am sure you are being modest with the skills you have picked up since 2010.

Newbs :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: what a beaut, I am firmly on the fence for what your little bundle may be :shrug: :dohh:

Off to watch teen mom from last night and then read in bed :cloud9: FRIDAY TOMORROW!

It's quite an embarrassing photo because this is what I do for my friends on a night out, I send them 'Do I look ok?' photos but I loooooooove this colour ergo this dress, I got ot for Christmas and planned to wear it for the curry that never was on Sunday....
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## firstbaby25

I have done an Addoe :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

night night all


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: it has took me days to catch up with you girls and now I am dead on my feet all this 6 am malarchy knocks me for 6 I walk for an hour and 20 minutes a day now to get trains and back from train stations :haha:
> 
> April :hugs:
> 
> Emandi he is a beaut :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: all the best and many many congratulations :cloud9:
> 
> Essie sorry I missed it but GL with the jobb stuff I have every confidence in you being a star at that interview today I am sure you are being modest with the skills you have picked up since 2010.
> 
> Newbs :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: what a beaut, I am firmly on the fence for what your little bundle may be :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> Off to watch teen mom from last night and then read in bed :cloud9: FRIDAY TOMORROW!
> 
> It's quite an embarrassing photo because this is what I do for my friends on a night out, I send them 'Do I look ok?' photos but I loooooooove this colour ergo this dress, I got ot for Christmas and planned to wear it for the curry that never was on Sunday....

Jaynie you look gorge i could never carry off a dress like that! you can!


----------



## firstbaby25

Night April :sleep: well!


----------



## LunaLady

Lookin' good, Jaynie!!!! :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I loooooove the dress! I didn't go for the curry in the end, but I want to wear it out soooooon!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh gawd, my life.... I can say no more... 

I've only caught the last two pages... Jaynie you are beautiful my love. 

Emandi post pics?? I need birth info for the front page.


----------



## LunaLady

:hugs: Molly! I hope things will calm down for you once the move is settled. 

Here's Emandi's post: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...me-world-turtle-babies-7265.html#post15348905


----------



## LunaLady

For B:

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/281615782918815869_Mbe845bb_c.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

For the workin' girls:

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/40532465366145629_LgCAZhzY_c.jpg

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Happy First Friday of February!

Slept brilliantly :happydance: Going to do some Russian vocab puzzles now in the calm of the early morning, back later to have a catch up on the turtle events and sentiments of last night!

Hope you are all well and dandy :hugs: xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

EURGH! I've been peeled from my bed! Hate Friday morning me! As it is that late in the week I find it so difficult to get out of bed! But here I am ironing my clothes for 'mufty' day at work (don't even get me started), shower and then I can walk to the station and get my coffee on the way! :yipee:

Happy Friday all :thumbup: 

I am going to find an event to wear my dress to, in the next week or so.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Minus 9 here today :cold:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Your dress is super Jaynie. A good winter dress too because I think the black tights set it off well

April I rather like the 60's number 5 rug but the no 1 is more homely and your turquoise elements in the summer would work with it since they'd harmonise with the grey. But for all my decorating projects I'm not very good at interior design things, I just do my decorating in a whirlwind of randomness and think about it afterwards!!

Sarachka you forgot to add knitting, cycling and eating bananas to the hollymonkey world peace movement!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes I am wrapped toasty warm and just had my vanilla latte! :coffee: I think it's -7 here B... What a croc. 

We get breakfast in work on a Friday, I am going to have bacon and sausage and mushrooms and egg on a barm :munch::munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly is in her cosy pyjamas with an extra jumper coz it's freezing but she didn't want to wear her slippers but her glittery party shoes:awww: She looks so funny and sweet! 

I have to brave the cold for glucose test strips and groceries this morning! 

Sarachka I hope a good thing happens at work for you today, a good placement for someone on a course or job or something to make up for the poofuck of this week:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> Yes I am wrapped toasty warm and just had my vanilla latte! :coffee: I think it's -7 here B... What a croc.
> 
> We get breakfast in work on a Friday, I am going to have bacon and sausage and mushrooms and egg on a barm :munch::munch:

I'm going in a minute to get fodder and will buy bacon and eggs to have for brunch. I had breakfast at 6 so am starving now but there's no food in the house! 

I have a really warm chapka to wear :thumbup: Holly will have to wear her moon boots and I'll put a massive blanket over her in the pushchair- she's crappy at keeping mittens on and then cries because her hands are ice blocks:dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello no time again interview at 10am .......ESSIE HOW DID IT GO LOVELY??


----------



## mummyApril

Its going to snow on Sunday :D 
Ferrrrezzing here today not as cold as Kiev which was minus 27 last night! F that! Anyway finally Friday too much to do happy Friday all :)


----------



## new mummy2010

:wedding:YOU ALL PROBABLY KNOW FROM FACEBOOK BUT ANYWAY..................WE ARE GETTING MARRIED FINALLY AFTER NEARLY 8 YEARS TOGETHER BOOKED IT ALL MOSTLY YESTERDAY SAVE THE DATE UK TURTS I WOULD LOVE YOU TO COME ON OVER SATURDAY 18TH AUGUST 2012:wedding:​


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: it has took me days to catch up with you girls and now I am dead on my feet all this 6 am malarchy knocks me for 6 I walk for an hour and 20 minutes a day now to get trains and back from train stations :haha:
> 
> April :hugs:
> 
> Emandi he is a beaut :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: all the best and many many congratulations :cloud9:
> 
> Essie sorry I missed it but GL with the jobb stuff I have every confidence in you being a star at that interview today I am sure you are being modest with the skills you have picked up since 2010.
> 
> Newbs :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: what a beaut, I am firmly on the fence for what your little bundle may be :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> Off to watch teen mom from last night and then read in bed :cloud9: FRIDAY TOMORROW!
> 
> It's quite an embarrassing photo because this is what I do for my friends on a night out, I send them 'Do I look ok?' photos but I loooooooove this colour ergo this dress, I got ot for Christmas and planned to wear it for the curry that never was on Sunday....

:winkwink::winkwink:Whit woooooo Jaynie you sexy lady you :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

CONGRATULATIONS EMANDI HE IS GORGEOUS MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL IS EMILY EXCITED TO BE A BIG SISTER:baby:


----------



## poas

Good luck at interview Hayley, and big Congrats  x x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm just phoning my mum to see when the Olympic mountain biking is that we have tickets for, I so hope it's not the 18th of August!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The Olympic biking is the weekend of the 11th and 12th!! :wohoo: I could come Hayley!!! I'll be in England then!!


----------



## poas

B, I love your exuberance  you really cheer me up with your random posts and happy thoughts...just thought I'd thank you!


----------



## poas

Clare, my hv said she had to recommend a baby to start baby rice at 3 weeks recently, have you spoken to yours yet? Is Freya doing any better?x


----------



## poas

Crunch, how goes it with Lauren? I would love to lay her and esme next to each other and see what real difference there is apart from baking time!


----------



## poas

Kit, has your area had anymore break ins? We had a warning note from neighbourhood watch saying local areas have been targeted! How is cara?


----------



## poas

Esme looks like a ''war baby'' today, lots of layers, some tweed and a hand knitted carry for good measure  maybe I'll post a pic later


----------



## poas

Jaynie I LOVE that colour, had a swing coat in that style and colour, which I adored, but I left it at the pub one night and never saw it again :( how is your job going?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm happy because last night in bed DH said I wasn't looking so skinny this time, just slim, and that with Holly I lost much more weight. I showed him my gd book from with Holly to point out that at 27 weeks with Holly I weighed 50.3kgs and at the moment am a kilo lighter for the same term, because I'd only just done my routine glucose screening and hadn't begun the diet yet with Holly (my doc and I thinking I was low risk, we left it late, derrrr! :dohh:) But then he reminded me that my weight loss has probably stabilised now in a way it didn't have time to when preggo with Holly, since on a lowcarb/high protein diet you lose weight rapidly in the first few weeks (like I did with Holly) and then your body becomes more efficient and the weight loss slows up. He has a point, I've read this alot, so maybe I won't get so skinny this time since my body has had 6 months so far to adapt this time, not just 3rd tri of pregnancy. And it seems to be yo-yo-ing rather than be shooting down and down like with Holly.:shrug: Plus I'm a pro now at the diet/sport equilibrium. Just had sausages, bacon and egg to help things along a bit though :thumbup: We can but live in hope!


----------



## poas

Ginge how are you today? Any symptoms? I saw you were emotional the other day....and how is jobhunt going?


----------



## poas

April I hope you are happy today, I love the rug and sofa you chose  can't wait to see finished look


----------



## poas

Addie how are your lodgers  I can't wait to see them in all their beauteous clothes and I bet they are going to be so cute I dreamt I met you and they were both sat in an old fashioned pram with little blonde curls


----------



## poas

Sarah how is your back? I found massages from oh each night before bed really helped...I still NEED them a lot ha ha poor ed!


----------



## poas

Newbie I saw your beautiful scan yesterday but couldn't post I am so happy for you xx


----------



## poas

Essie, I don't know if it would be useful but I remember you saying about Lyra getting big chunks of food, in as a they have net bag things so the baby holds that and can't get too much out at once?


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> B, I love your exuberance  you really cheer me up with your random posts and happy thoughts...just thought I'd thank you!

:hugs: Thankyou Lissy- I _am_ feeling happy today! Holly's glittery shoes that she's insisting on wearing today contribute to my happiness. She's wearing them with corduroy trousers and socks now :awww: They look so silly but she is so :smug:


----------



## poas

Molly and Luna, i never seem to be on when you guys are, but I hope your little boys are doing well? I always nosey at your pics on book luna-rhyko looks so happy


----------



## poas

Emandi I think you will be incredibly busy just now, but hope to hear from u soon


----------



## poas

Trin, how hot is it there today? It's bloody freezing here! How is Tori doing? Giving your ribs grief I bet!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly is in her cosy pyjamas with an extra jumper coz it's freezing but she didn't want to wear her slippers but her glittery party shoes:awww: She looks so funny and sweet!
> 
> I have to brave the cold for glucose test strips and groceries this morning!
> 
> Sarachka I hope a good thing happens at work for you today, a good placement for someone on a course or job or something to make up for the poofuck of this week:hugs:

Thanks dude. I hope so too. Already this morning it has been implied that I'm naive in sympathising with the girl and that really she's using her disability as an excuse and she is more capable than she lets on. I'm not stupid, I know when someone is having us on and she is very genuine. I'm still very angry!



mummyApril said:


> Its going to snow on Sunday :D
> Ferrrrezzing here today not as cold as Kiev which was minus 27 last night! F that! Anyway finally Friday too much to do happy Friday all :)

As much as I love Ukraine and Kiev, this is why I'll never go in the winter!!


----------



## poas

I'm worried I missed someone and I am so sorry if i did, I nuv each and every one of you xx


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> :wedding:YOU ALL PROBABLY KNOW FROM FACEBOOK BUT ANYWAY..................WE ARE GETTING MARRIED FINALLY AFTER NEARLY 8 YEARS TOGETHER BOOKED IT ALL MOSTLY YESTERDAY SAVE THE DATE UK TURTS I WOULD LOVE YOU TO COME ON OVER SATURDAY 18TH AUGUST 2012:wedding:​

im soooo there! yay!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie I loooooove the dress, you look fabulous. No wonder adam is so depressed


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Essie, I don't know if it would be useful but I remember you saying about Lyra getting big chunks of food, in as a they have net bag things so the baby holds that and can't get too much out at once?

Holly had one of those and I used it once whilst out in town and then left it in the bottom of the pushchair and rediscovered it a while later all mouldy:sick: So I chucked it !! They are not for slacker mums like me:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> The Olympic biking is the weekend of the 11th and 12th!! :wohoo: I could come Hayley!!! I'll be in England then!!

i know i had to ring my sister about the ballet tickets but they are on the 4th the 11th will be James birthday party and then 18th Hayleys bigggg day woohoooo


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> April I hope you are happy today, I love the rug and sofa you chose  can't wait to see finished look

im a lot better today, i think the good cry helped, i wont be getting the sofa yet have to save but i will have this living room done by summer its my goal! hows you and the kiddies?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> B, I love your exuberance  you really cheer me up with your random posts and happy thoughts...just thought I'd thank you!
> 
> :hugs: Thankyou Lissy- I _am_ feeling happy today! Holly's glittery shoes that she's insisting on wearing today contribute to my happiness. She's wearing them with corduroy trousers and socks now :awww: They look so silly but she is so :smug:Click to expand...

aw i bet she looks so cute!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly is in her cosy pyjamas with an extra jumper coz it's freezing but she didn't want to wear her slippers but her glittery party shoes:awww: She looks so funny and sweet!
> 
> I have to brave the cold for glucose test strips and groceries this morning!
> 
> Sarachka I hope a good thing happens at work for you today, a good placement for someone on a course or job or something to make up for the poofuck of this week:hugs:
> 
> Thanks dude. I hope so too. Already this morning it has been implied that I'm naive in sympathising with the girl and that really she's using her disability as an excuse and she is more capable than she lets on. I'm not stupid, I know when someone is having us on and she is very genuine. I'm still very angry!
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Its going to snow on Sunday :D
> Ferrrrezzing here today not as cold as Kiev which was minus 27 last night! F that! Anyway finally Friday too much to do happy Friday all :)Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I love Ukraine and Kiev, this is why I'll never go in the winter!!Click to expand...

yeah just the thought of how cold that is made me shiver!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The Olympic biking is the weekend of the 11th and 12th!! :wohoo: I could come Hayley!!! I'll be in England then!!
> 
> i know i had to ring my sister about the ballet tickets but they are on the 4th the 11th will be James birthday party and then 18th Hayleys bigggg day woohooooClick to expand...

I ended up looking on the web for the dates whilst on the phone because my dad answered and launched straight into some waffle about something I "really have to listen out for in the future which will revolutionise electricity, a fine conductive matter called _graphine_ and it will be what silicon was to the microchip" Yeah thanks dad but what date are our Olympic cycling tickets!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> I'm worried I missed someone and I am so sorry if i did, I nuv each and every one of you xx

aw they were great posts we nuv you too :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The Olympic biking is the weekend of the 11th and 12th!! :wohoo: I could come Hayley!!! I'll be in England then!!
> 
> i know i had to ring my sister about the ballet tickets but they are on the 4th the 11th will be James birthday party and then 18th Hayleys bigggg day woohooooClick to expand...
> 
> I ended up looking on the web for the dates whilst on the phone because my dad answered and launched straight into some waffle about something I "really have to listen out for in the future which will revolutionise electricity, a fine conductive matter called _graphine_ and it will be what silicon was to the microchip" Yeah thanks dad but what date are our Olympic cycling tickets!Click to expand...

your dad sounds like my dad must be an essex thing...


----------



## mummyApril

sooo iv decided i am going to try and buy myself some more clothes at least once a month its summer soon i need summer clothes right?


----------



## mummyApril

argh iv got a video of James but cant upload it on here because my bluetooth no longer works :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried I missed someone and I am so sorry if i did, I nuv each and every one of you xx
> 
> aw they were great posts we nuv you too :hugs:Click to expand...

They were indeed great posts. Sorry about your mustard coat you lost at the pub though Lissy; I hate that!! Like my red silk scarf I lost at the cabaret:cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to the studio to paint more drawers, 'tis endless this unit!!!


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Random girly thing before I go- you know the bag I'm OBSESSING over in sea green, well they do it in a colour called *moss* too that would match Jaynie's dress!!

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/FossilPartners/ZB5033365_main?$fossilResponsive_pdpdetail$


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mmmmmmm just having another little look and a dream :cloud9: 


https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/FossilPartners/ZB5033364_main?$fossilResponsive_pdpdetail$


:brat: :hissy: :brat: I love making things but I love buying them too!!!

Must dash, the day is nearly over!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Turts :flower:

Hope this brisk, chilly morning finds you all well. Brisk and chilly is rather an understatement! It's -4 at the mo' here, you'd think being Scottish I'd be all :bodyb: about the cold, but alas living in the South has made me all limp wristed I fear :winkwink:

Anyhooooooooooooooo, me, OH and Cara are off out shopping today and we'll stop and have a nice lunch somewhere too :thumbup:

Lovely Fridays to you all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: it has took me days to catch up with you girls and now I am dead on my feet all this 6 am malarchy knocks me for 6 I walk for an hour and 20 minutes a day now to get trains and back from train stations :haha:
> 
> April :hugs:
> 
> Emandi he is a beaut :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: all the best and many many congratulations :cloud9:
> 
> Essie sorry I missed it but GL with the jobb stuff I have every confidence in you being a star at that interview today I am sure you are being modest with the skills you have picked up since 2010.
> 
> Newbs :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: what a beaut, I am firmly on the fence for what your little bundle may be :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> Off to watch teen mom from last night and then read in bed :cloud9: FRIDAY TOMORROW!
> 
> It's quite an embarrassing photo because this is what I do for my friends on a night out, I send them 'Do I look ok?' photos but I loooooooove this colour ergo this dress, I got ot for Christmas and planned to wear it for the curry that never was on Sunday....

You look amazing Jaynie...really cute and trendy. Mustard is a good colour for you :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh gawd, my life.... I can say no more...
> 
> I've only caught the last two pages... Jaynie you are beautiful my love.
> 
> Emandi post pics?? I need birth info for the front page.

:hugs:

Hope you're doing ok Molly :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am wrapped toasty warm and just had my vanilla latte! :coffee: I think it's -7 here B... What a croc.
> 
> We get breakfast in work on a Friday, I am going to have bacon and sausage and mushrooms and egg on a barm :munch::munch:
> 
> I'm going in a minute to get fodder and will buy bacon and eggs to have for brunch. I had breakfast at 6 so am starving now but there's no food in the house!
> 
> I have a really warm chapka to wear :thumbup: Holly will have to wear her moon boots and I'll put a massive blanket over her in the pushchair- she's crappy at keeping mittens on and then cries because her hands are ice blocks:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: Cara does this exact thing..she wants her hands uncovered so she can touch and play with things but her hands are like bright pink and stinging...can't quite explain this to a 6month old babe :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Kit, has your area had anymore break ins? We had a warning note from neighbourhood watch saying local areas have been targeted! How is cara?

No more break ins that I'm aware of :thumbup: Still, sometimes these things remind us not to be complacent, which is exactly the effect it's had on us. Doors/windows locked all the time now, alarm on every time I leave the house etc etc. 

I do hope none of you and yours are on the receiving end of any light fingered sorts :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi..sounds like you had a couple of fraught days this week with your share of the world's genuinely needy. Some people's attitudes really do appal me however, in the years I worked in the "caring" professions (Essie will probably understand me well) I have never had such misfortune to come into contact with so many "uncaring" individuals. Like your colleague, they had become hardened to those things which should trigger compassion and sympathy. It's sad. I'm glad you still see people and not numbers to be dealt with and got rid of. You're a lovely girl :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ginge..any news on the job front?


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone!! 620 n wide awake. Wish I was still asleep. Nothing planned for today just have a store or 2 to go to but don't want to drive so not sure if ill go. Tonight's a dinner with DH friends so I want to be well rested this way I can enjoy the night out. How is everyone's day going so far?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes I have an interview on monday at 10:30am for a company called shade greener, its for an inbound call advisor :)


----------



## cassie04

Kit I'm a bit silly sometimes with technology... Did you get a reply from
Me about turtle rewards???? I'm on my phone and not sure if I pressed the right buttons!!!! :dohh:


----------



## cassie04

[/COLOR]


x-ginge-x said:


> Yes I have an interview on monday at 10:30am for a company called shade greener, its for an inbound call advisor :)

Shade greener? What are they about? Wooohooo for interview! You go Ginge!!!!!! :thumbup: i used to looooooooove my call centre job inbetween Uni worked there for years!!!! It's fab!


----------



## addie25

I want dh to wake up. I need a cuddle :hugs:
My brother is going snowboarding. Makes me nervous. Glad I am having girls bc with boys and all the activities they do, I'd be in a constant panic.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Hi everyone!! 620 n wide awake. Wish I was still asleep. Nothing planned for today just have a store or 2 to go to but don't want to drive so not sure if ill go. Tonight's a dinner with DH friends so I want to be well rested this way I can enjoy the night out. How is everyone's day going so far?

Oooh addie that sounds perfect to me....relaxing day in the house + meal later = :thumbup: infact you have even given me an idea! In going to text some people and convince dave to take me out for some pub grub tonight! Hope you and your gorgeous twins are fabulous!


----------



## cassie04

I managed my full day of training yesterday at Uni despite being soooooo uncomfy and tired left at 7am got back at 6pm was asleep by 7pm :haha: zonkeeeeeddd! But least I have a shiny new certificate to say I'm trained in more teaching programmes :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Ack pain starting up again :( goin to nap


----------



## x-ginge-x

They are a solar energy company :)


----------



## mummyApril

Well done Cassie :) x


----------



## mummyApril

Good luck Ginge :)


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> Well done Cassie :) x

Oh my days! I am an awfull human being April! Wasn't your scan earlier this week????? It was in my head floating about but with so much going on I totally forgot to get in touch!!!!! So sorry!
How was it all? How u feeling?


----------



## addie25

Cassie you deserve a night out after all ur hard work!! :thumbup::thumbup: great job not everyone would be able to do what ur doing while pregnant.


----------



## cassie04

I also play on my phone to get to sleep sometimes and I looked through your baby splodge album April! At your bump pics then your baby James album! I was like I want one!


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Cassie you deserve a night out after all ur hard work!! :thumbup::thumbup: great job not everyone would be able to do what ur doing while pregnant.

Shucks!thanks addie :blush: I feel like Iv gotta do what iv gotta do to give my little girl the best upbringing as possible!


----------



## addie25

I can't believe u will have ur baby so soon Cassie!!!!!! What's ur prediction. When do u think she will arrive??


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> I can't believe u will have ur baby so soon Cassie!!!!!! What's ur prediction. When do u think she will arrive??

:happydance: I always said think she will be early and so did all my friends and family! But now I think she will be overdue! Dave reckons a week late! I suppose if she is late it gives me more time to enjoy the last little bit of my pregnancy! I just hope she doesn't come in the middle of one of my exams or lectures! Eeeek! I just can't wait tho!


----------



## addie25

Wish I thought like u in wanting to enjoy the pregnancy longer especially since I don't think I'll have more children. I just want them here so badly that I want the time to go sooooo fast. I do try and enjoy every moment I feel them moving its amazing!! I am starting to waddle lol I got up to go to the bathroom at the restaurant last night and I waddled into a few people I had no balance my belly was taking over lol!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Sezi..sounds like you had a couple of fraught days this week with your share of the world's genuinely needy. Some people's attitudes really do appal me however, in the years I worked in the "caring" professions (Essie will probably understand me well) I have never had such misfortune to come into contact with so many "uncaring" individuals. Like your colleague, they had become hardened to those things which should trigger compassion and sympathy. It's sad. I'm glad you still see people and not numbers to be dealt with and got rid of. You're a lovely girl :hugs:

Yep, unfortunately i have met some horrendous attitudes. When you see/do things every day some people can forget that there is a person in front of you who needs your compassion. It's like when staff are washing a patient and chatting about their night out. No! you talk to that patient while you wash them. That time can give that person a chance to tell you things they're worried about, or just a few minutes where you can give them your full attention. That is a big bugbear of mine.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Wish I thought like u in wanting to enjoy the pregnancy longer especially since I don't think I'll have more children. I just want them here so badly that I want the time to go sooooo fast. I do try and enjoy every moment I feel them moving its amazing!! I am starting to waddle lol I got up to go to the bathroom at the restaurant last night and I waddled into a few people I had no balance my belly was taking over lol!!

:haha: yessiree I often hit people with my big Buddha belly and am forever apologising! Yes the waddle sticks around! Dave calls me a summo wrestler! :blush: whenever we go food shopping and there is something we need on the bottom shelf he makes me bend and get it just for his amusement :dohh: pregnancy feels like forever....counting down each milestone constantly going Tick tock tick tock! But then it's suddenly all over and look how quickly they grow up!


----------



## firstbaby25

poas said:


> Jaynie I LOVE that colour, had a swing coat in that style and colour, which I adored, but I left it at the pub one night and never saw it again :( how is your job going?

I love the routine and all the job is interesting am they may train me to be an accountant but for now I just want to make it on to the permanent staff list :thumbup: 

It's mustard - my favouritist colour of all time. 

I wanna photo of Esme, I may see one if I carry on reading!


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello no time again interview at 10am .......ESSIE HOW DID IT GO LOVELY??

It was okay...not great. The questions were just not what i was expecting. And all three of them asked me almost exactly the same question :shrug: find out some time next week. 

How was your interview today? Massive congrats on the wedding, details please!!!


----------



## Essie

We've been to baby group this morning. Now waiting for DH to get home an we are off to look for a mirror to go above our fireplace. My auntie has said she will buy us one for our first proper wedding anniversary :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie don't bet on your girls not doing snow boarding! I'd love it and was always getting injuries at gymnastics for my mum to worry about.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Wish I thought like u in wanting to enjoy the pregnancy longer especially since I don't think I'll have more children. I just want them here so badly that I want the time to go sooooo fast. I do try and enjoy every moment I feel them moving its amazing!! I am starting to waddle lol I got up to go to the bathroom at the restaurant last night and I waddled into a few people I had no balance my belly was taking over lol!!


Same. If I could fast forward and only have a week left, I'd do it!


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I LOVE that colour, had a swing coat in that style and colour, which I adored, but I left it at the pub one night and never saw it again :( how is your job going?
> 
> I love the routine and all the job is interesting am they may train me to be an accountant but for now I just want to make it on to the permanent staff list :thumbup:
> 
> It's mustard - my favouritist colour of all time.
> 
> I wanna photo of Esme, I may see one if I carry on reading!Click to expand...

I missed you :blush:


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Wish I thought like u in wanting to enjoy the pregnancy longer especially since I don't think I'll have more children. I just want them here so badly that I want the time to go sooooo fast. I do try and enjoy every moment I feel them moving its amazing!! I am starting to waddle lol I got up to go to the bathroom at the restaurant last night and I waddled into a few people I had no balance my belly was taking over lol!!
> 
> 
> Same. If I could fast forward and only have a week left, I'd do it!Click to expand...

Seee I keep thinking like that but I think when it's all over il really miss it! :wacko:You can never have it all! 

Right off for a shower and some food before revising for my maths exam tomorow urgh! Yes I have booked my maths exam for on a Saturday! :dohh: in hope I pass it before baby reed appears...I think I have lost the plot :wacko:


----------



## addie25

If they are anything like me they will have no balance and won't do gymnastics or snowboarding. However, if they are like me they will love sports like softball ( my mom wanted me to wear a chest protector lol) and I broke my nose in softball and was in love with riding horses. So I know my little ladies will still give me plenty to worry about. 

Cassie 2 funny!! Dh does this to amuse himself as well.

Sooooo I got all dressed up yesterday for dh birthday and did my make up and when he came to pick me up he goes "wow u look rediculus" :shrug: he wasn't talking about my make up or outfit he was in shock at how big I got from the day be4!! Not the reaction I was hoping for tho :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Hayley congrats!!!:flower:


----------



## addie25

Should I get my hair highlighted today or should I wait till the end of the month (a week be4 my baby shower) :shrug: if I do it now I won't look good when girls r born bc it will grow out a good amount and don't think I want to do it again rt be4 they are born and then won't have time after they are born for a bit :shrug: butttt it looks bad now bc it is so dark and I want my blonde hair back!!!


----------



## addie25

One little girl is so funny she kicks n kicks n then I lift up my shirt to see and she stops!! I put the shirt down and kick kick kick lol she is shy.


----------



## addie25

I think I will do my hair today (if my hairdresser is in) it will make me feel better I think the dark hair is adding to my I look so different feeling.


----------



## Sarachka

On lunch at work. Only this afternoon and then tomorrow morning to go. Im out for dinner w a friend tonight but as soon as I get home it will be bed time


----------



## addie25

I just realized my sister-in-laws bachelorette party will most likely be in April or possible May. Theres no way I can go Ill be 8 months pregnant and was already told to restrict my activity now at 23 weeks pregnant. I feel badly about this, especially bc she came to my party which was an entire weekend. What do you think I can do for her, something special in the near future?? Any ideas?? She is such a good person and I really want to celebrate with her but at 8 months I won't be able to go out to wherever it is we would be going.


----------



## cassie04

My 36 week and a bit baby reed :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2148.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









SAM_2149.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4









SAM_2151.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









SAM_2162.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

You look amazing Cassie!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I loooooove the dress, you look fabulous. No wonder adam is so depressed

:haha: 

Thanking you!


----------



## poas

Cassie I just realised I didn't post about you...sorry, I'm a douche! Lovely bump, and as everyone else says-you are doing an amazing thing with your studies  well done x


----------



## addie25

Emandi is your address listed. I have a gift for you that I wanted to send out.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> Cassie I just realised I didn't post about you...sorry, I'm a douche! Lovely bump, and as everyone else says-you are doing an amazing thing with your studies  well done x

Your far from a douche :haha: but thanking you! :flower: hows the ovely jubbly esme?


----------



## cassie04

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I loooooove the dress, you look fabulous. No wonder adam is so depressed
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Thanking you!Click to expand...

couldnt agree more!


----------



## addie25

OK gifts will be sent out today. Keep an eye out Sarah, Clare, B, and Cassie!!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Well done Cassie :) x
> 
> Oh my days! I am an awfull human being April! Wasn't your scan earlier this week????? It was in my head floating about but with so much going on I totally forgot to get in touch!!!!! So sorry!
> How was it all? How u feeling?Click to expand...

no sweet not until Monday, dont you worry yourself over me youre already such a busy bee rest that head! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> I also play on my phone to get to sleep sometimes and I looked through your baby splodge album April! At your bump pics then your baby James album! I was like I want one!

not long now! and youll have your own! and i can look at your baby piccies :D


----------



## mummyApril

i think a dvd night is in order so we can get a take away and stuff our faces....


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> sooo iv decided i am going to try and buy myself some more clothes at least once a month its summer soon i need summer clothes right?

Meeee tooo I used to be so up on clothes and fashion and it's like I've lost who I am since Adam was involved in my life. Always compromising myself and that...


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> OK gifts will be sent out today. Keep an eye out Sarah, Clare, B, and Cassie!!

for me??????? addie you sweetie! you really didnt have to send me anything! you silly twin carrier! how kind of you! but i do love suprises from the postman :cloud9: Im hoping when baby reed is here i will have some free time to look for turtle gifts and baby reed can already be introduced to her shopaholic genes she will inherit from me!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Well done Cassie :) x
> 
> Oh my days! I am an awfull human being April! Wasn't your scan earlier this week????? It was in my head floating about but with so much going on I totally forgot to get in touch!!!!! So sorry!
> How was it all? How u feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> no sweet not until Monday, dont you worry yourself over me youre already such a busy bee rest that head! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh i could have sworn it was this tuesday :dohh: pregnancy brain :wacko: well i will be thinking about you! even though i may be thinking about you on the wrong day! :haha: let me know how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:



> i think a dvd night is in order so we can get a take away and stuff our faces....

Make space for 1 and a 1/2 more :blush:


----------



## cassie04

Right back to maths :wacko: :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My drawers are taking soooooooooooo long to paint


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka is there a seagreen leather bag claim I'm entitled to since I don't have a car? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Maybe my diabetes doctor could write me out a prescription for my bag, since I need something to carry my glucose monitor around in don't I? :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Ugh my hips are really sore today. Like the SPD pain when i was pregnant, I guess my hips weren't quite ready for the crosstrainer :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Bethany since you had garlic mushrooms the other day my DH has been craving them so he is now eating some :munch:


----------



## addie25

B that sounds like a reasonable reason to get your new bag :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

cassie04 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Jaynie I LOVE that colour, had a swing coat in that style and colour, which I adored, but I left it at the pub one night and never saw it again :( how is your job going?
> 
> I love the routine and all the job is interesting am they may train me to be an accountant but for now I just want to make it on to the permanent staff list :thumbup:
> 
> It's mustard - my favouritist colour of all time.
> 
> I wanna photo of Esme, I may see one if I carry on reading!Click to expand...
> 
> I missed you :blush:Click to expand...

You missed me what :shrug: huh? I must be stupid cause I don't get it :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Been at the conference all day. Was good: weaning, relationship of weaning age to allergies, obesity and diabetes, breastfeeding, antenatal standards,...honestly can't remember what else :wacko:

Very bloody exhausted. Going to catch up, make some egg on toast then go to bed

It's my Belly Blessing tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

For those not on FB, here's the completed room


----------



## TrinityMom

Loot from the conference plus 60 newborn, 60 size 2, 60 size 3 etc up to size 5 disposables :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Trin, how hot is it there today? It's bloody freezing here! How is Tori doing? Giving your ribs grief I bet!

It was 39* today

Just realised we had about a 50* difference in our temps today :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> sooo iv decided i am going to try and buy myself some more clothes at least once a month its summer soon i need summer clothes right?
> 
> Meeee tooo I used to be so up on clothes and fashion and it's like I've lost who I am since Adam was involved in my life. Always compromising myself and that...Click to expand...

i used to do that before i was pregnant, as when the girls were at their dads id go out so needed to be with the fashion, but now its more for myself as i wont be going out lol


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Well done Cassie :) x
> 
> Oh my days! I am an awfull human being April! Wasn't your scan earlier this week????? It was in my head floating about but with so much going on I totally forgot to get in touch!!!!! So sorry!
> How was it all? How u feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> no sweet not until Monday, dont you worry yourself over me youre already such a busy bee rest that head! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i could have sworn it was this tuesday :dohh: pregnancy brain :wacko: well i will be thinking about you! even though i may be thinking about you on the wrong day! :haha: let me know how it goes! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thankyou lovey :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i think a dvd night is in order so we can get a take away and stuff our faces....
> 
> Make space for 1 and a 1/2 more :blush:Click to expand...

only if you leave your maths book at home?


----------



## Essie

Sounds like a great conference Trin, really interesting. Fab freebies too :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Maybe my diabetes doctor could write me out a prescription for my bag, since I need something to carry my glucose monitor around in don't I? :shrug:

they should totally cover the cost of that for you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Finished my drawers!! Just one cupboard door to paint then I can varnish it!!! :wohoo: 

But that will have to wait until tomorrow coz dh is going to be home for me in time to go swimming :wohoo:

AND......



I




AM




GOING



TO




*EAT SOME CHOCOLATE* after dinner because I have a walk in arctic conditions to the pool since I'm too late for the train and it will all be burnt up I'm sure :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> For those not on FB, here's the completed room


It looks beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Trin you've got a dangling bird thing like the one you sent me! We are dangling bird twins! :friends:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Trin you've got a dangling bird thing like the one you sent me! We are dangling bird twins! :friends:

I bought them at the same time. We were mc twins and dangling bird twins :friends:.....I prefer the birds twins part


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now you have the cot in dark wood I don't think you should paint your bed


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trin you've got a dangling bird thing like the one you sent me! We are dangling bird twins! :friends:
> 
> I bought them at the same time. We were mc twins and dangling bird twins :friends:.....I prefer the birds twins partClick to expand...

OMG yes defo!! Mind you we had those mcs for good reasons :hugs:


----------



## addie25

So excited so much was purchased off my registry!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Whatever is left over DH and I will buy after my shower. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> For those not on FB, here's the completed room

again this is just amazing i want this bedroom as my own!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trin you've got a dangling bird thing like the one you sent me! We are dangling bird twins! :friends:
> 
> I bought them at the same time. We were mc twins and dangling bird twins :friends:.....I prefer the birds twins partClick to expand...
> 
> OMG yes defo!! Mind you we had those mcs for good reasons :hugs:Click to expand...

if i didnt have my mcs i wouldnt have my James and i would never change him for the world :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Now you have the cot in dark wood I don't think you should paint your bed

:haha: I was thing exactly the same thing! I'm going to see what it all looks like when the cement floors are painted and sealed


----------



## HollyMonkey

They should have a gd specific ticker: _'mummy is now getting skinnier and skinnier because it's been several months since she had a big helping of spaghetti bolognaise'_ and _
'baby is probably getting really porky now in mummy's sugar factory'_


----------



## mummyApril

B theres a little something for Holly on her way to you x


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> For those not on FB, here's the completed room
> 
> 
> again this is just amazing i want this bedroom as my own!Click to expand...

Thanks April :hugs: You can see the edge of our wedding besem (broom) hanging up. I think of you every time I look at it now :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

swimbulations, byeeeee!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh thanks April!! naughty though! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> They should have a gd specific ticker: _'mummy is now getting skinnier and skinnier because it's been several months since she had a big helping of spaghetti bolognaise'_ and _
> 'baby is probably getting really porky now in mummy's sugar factory'_

I saw the mw I used to work with at the conference today and she delivered a 5.4kg baby last week! Baby was born with a broken arm (which is really common with big babies before you all leap up and down in horror) but was otherwise ok. The paed said "Baby found mommy's sugar stash"


----------



## mummyApril

were having a film night tonight in our pjs :) and we had a lovely time at costa drinking hot chocolate :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Was too tired to make eggs so DH made me a toasted cheese and tomato. Off to bed now

Nighty night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> For those not on FB, here's the completed room
> 
> 
> again this is just amazing i want this bedroom as my own!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :hugs: You can see the edge of our wedding besem (broom) hanging up. I think of you every time I look at it now :haha:Click to expand...

how funny you said that i was just about to say i can see the brush bit to it! lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello everyone, walked miles today all the way into town and to the nursery to drop her little boy off! My ears are on fire! Had my second holes done at the college today :) didn't cost me anything either as was being a model for a student there...Am all alone waiting for Danny to finish work now! Next weekend I am staying at mums and looking after her dogs and horse while she goes to filey for a while :D Going to be fun :) x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh thanks April!! naughty though! :hugs:

its only something small x


----------



## Essie

:munch: since we've had a good healthy week we've had a naughty tea tonight. I made burgers and sweet potato fries. Yummy. And a piece of malt loaf for pudding with our hot chocolate.


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIhACXVtIqo


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIhACXVtIqo

Omggggggggggg he is so gorgeous!


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIhACXVtIqo

:awww: look at him! who's a happy, handsome baby boy! so cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks guys he is a happy chappy :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> They should have a gd specific ticker: _'mummy is now getting skinnier and skinnier because it's been several months since she had a big helping of spaghetti bolognaise'_ and _
> 'baby is probably getting really porky now in mummy's sugar factory'_

:shock: i can't believe you are almost 30 wks! where does the time go?? :shrug: rattlesnake that's swallowed a pig... :haha: your brother nailed that one :flower: wish i was so lucky! newbie will be a pig that swallowed a bigger pig! :haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :)

It's been a busy one! Shopping and lunch this morning followed by a wintery walk and a glass of wine in our local next to the open fire :cloud9: My face still has that wintery stingy feeling to it..big ol' rosy cheeks too :thumbup:

So how are we all? I'm going to catch up..I see you've been chatting :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Calling all turts!!

If you haven't had a chance to PM me your award for the TAs, no problem, but could you very kindly have a little think about it sometime soon..pweeeez?

Thanks so much to all who have sent theirs...they are properly amazing!


----------



## Mollykins

I popped on at the right time... Kit, I'll put my best on it and get that tsa to you soon.

Hope all is well.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Jaynie....how are you my lovely? End of another week...hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

SARAH!!!! dont get that sofa from that link i gave you look ebay!!!!!! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dylan-Co...as_UK&var=&hash=item8bb4c3c1d3#ht_1978wt_1270

exactly the same but almost 100 cheaper get it for 285 including postage! get in haha


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I popped on at the right time... Kit, I'll put my best on it and get that tsa to you soon.
> 
> Hope all is well.

Yay Molly! Thanks :hugs: Hope you're ok too :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

so iv worked out as iv saved 100 from last week i actually can get my sofa like now!


----------



## Mollykins

If I'm not okay, I'll cry so.... I'm ok.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening all :)
> 
> It's been a busy one! Shopping and lunch this morning followed by a wintery walk and a glass of wine in our local next to the open fire :cloud9: My face still has that wintery stingy feeling to it..big ol' rosy cheeks too :thumbup:
> 
> So how are we all? I'm going to catch up..I see you've been chatting :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:

aw that sounds like a lovely day!


----------



## mummyApril

oh Molly :hugs: really sorry youre down sending loads of love xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

this is my first ever bought sofa! i feel like crying is that sad!?


----------



## mummyApril

right wallpaper for one wall need to look might get your opinions again...


----------



## mummyApril

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/public/27eCAHrUx1R-fIiCjjxbyV6HGtvFQAvpBgsnzFsimY2Q3-sQcBu6nUfectFtVVzJ5X7L_ywUaV2JOpC1qpteRw0DMEIyadi5VAurkYbPWrPs_wkxevfaVkZ32ydQZE6s-deFAe8xQnsdpiSTtE1Y7aB-1gK3vEIfjISJzrjaTg

i love this one...


----------



## firstbaby25

kit_cat said:


> Hey Jaynie....how are you my lovely? End of another week...hope you're ok :hugs:

You know Kit. I'm not grand today. I got :af:, Adam asked if we could be friends with benefits (NO), his friend said he had a crush on me (like I need that) & I got paid peanuts for really hard work. I think the money is an issue and thinking from the break up P.O.V t'is not good that I know he gets to honour and that his parents spoil him rotten and I am breaking my balls to pay for the house! It doesn't seem fair... So, I spoke to my friend and had a very tearful conversation and as of the end of this month one of my friends will be moving in :thumbup: feel a bit better now! Guess I may as well look on the bright(er) side!


----------



## mummyApril

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51URkCCIjhL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Woman not included...


----------



## mummyApril

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41430bUfBxL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Swimming was AMAZING and I ate 2 KINDER CHOCOLATE BARS for dessert and got an 88 :happydance: 

I felt so strong and lithe and graceful in the water tonight, I NUV SWIMMING! It was only last week I last swam but it feels like _ages_ ago. Then wonderful tingly shower back massage and stretching afterwards:cloud9:

Got some new potto pics too...
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20120203-01157.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0









Marly-le-Roi-20120203-01160.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm more with the 3rd one but coz black might be a bit dark? :shrug: depends on your window arrangement though!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

talking about wallpaper by the way in that last post of mine!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you ok Mollymoo? :hugs:

Newbie that made me *LOL*- the pig who swallowed another pig :rofl: 

Essie sweet potato fries are very nice and I can eat those :munch:

Kit that's lovely isn't it, a wee dram (note my fluent Scottish :haha:) in a tavern with an open fire on a cold day :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ho ho ho I laughed at the pool tonight because DH kindly came to pick me up and it was the Galette (you know these parties with the cake that the clubs hold in Jan/Feb here) so I texted him while I was changing (he was in the carpark waiting outside) to tell him to come in and have some galette and say hi to everyone and he texted back saying he couldn't because he was in his pyjamas :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

April, just completely overwhelmed and emotionally exhausted. With the moving and sicknesses and lack of sleep tied with the pretty bow called "your brother has been missing for two months" I'm wiped... I feel desperate for answers, sleep, and good health. I'm sorry to splurge all this... I've tried to keep it to myself and stay positive but today is weak.


----------



## firstbaby25

:shock: Jesus Molly! 

Mahoussive :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: 

Has your brother done this before? Any reason etc? Of course you don't have to share, but you should most definitely know we would listen to anything you have to say. We know life isn't actually all gravy all the time! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jaynie....how are you my lovely? End of another week...hope you're ok :hugs:
> 
> You know Kit. I'm not grand today. I got :af:, Adam asked if we could be friends with benefits (NO), his friend said he had a crush on me (like I need that) & I got paid peanuts for really hard work. I think the money is an issue and thinking from the break up P.O.V t'is not good that I know he gets to honour and that his parents spoil him rotten and I am breaking my balls to pay for the house! It doesn't seem fair... So, I spoke to my friend and had a very tearful conversation and as of the end of this month one of my friends will be moving in :thumbup: feel a bit better now! Guess I may as well look on the bright(er) side!Click to expand...

Adam wants to have his cake and eat it doesn't he! What's his friend like? :haha: Only teasing, just slap me. It will be a help having a friend to share the house as from next month so that's cool :thumbup: And it's Friday so that's cool too:thumbup: And you look good in mustard so that's also cool :thumbup: Big hugs Jayniebabe:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to beddybyes ladyfolk, baby swimmers in the morning...

:kiss: 

Sleep tight all xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> April, just completely overwhelmed and emotionally exhausted. With the moving and sicknesses and lack of sleep tied with the pretty bow called "your brother has been missing for two months" I'm wiped... I feel desperate for answers, sleep, and good health. I'm sorry to splurge all this... I've tried to keep it to myself and stay positive but today is weak.

Gosh Molly that sounds awful! You have no idea for your brother?! Massive :hug: and as Jaynie says we are always here to listen, even if practical help is hard for us to offer xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

Molls wow, that's a lot going on, I'm sorry you have all this on your shoulders right now :hugs: we are always hear to listen x


----------



## Mollykins

Jaynie, it is normal to an extent. He liked to break ties and fall off the grid every so often but he always touches base with me after no more than a few weeks. All the people I've tracked down and all the information I've been able to gather is where he was last seen and when. The other thing is that he always tells me before he goes off..because I worry. If I can't make a break through and/or find him by Monday, I'm going to the police.


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Molly :hugs: That's awful! I hope everything's okay with your brother! :hugs:

You really need a break! I hope the universe is done dealing you hardships! Maybe once you're settled in Alaska everything will calm down.

Have some homemade bone broth, will help with the sickness :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes Molly I think that's wise I was going to ask if the police were involved but thought some people are prone to doing that. I reckon you'll get the attention it deserves with you looking and it being so long :-k.. Big hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

oh shit my hamster's escaped, it's gonna be a late one :dohh:


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh B, I hope you find the hammy.


----------



## firstbaby25

B good luck with your hamster. 

His friend isn't very nice (looking, is a sound dude) but is very flattering. My god I miss that. I have said no though... Obviously I know his girlfriend very well!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jaynie....how are you my lovely? End of another week...hope you're ok :hugs:
> 
> You know Kit. I'm not grand today. I got :af:, Adam asked if we could be friends with benefits (NO), his friend said he had a crush on me (like I need that) & I got paid peanuts for really hard work. I think the money is an issue and thinking from the break up P.O.V t'is not good that I know he gets to honour and that his parents spoil him rotten and I am breaking my balls to pay for the house! It doesn't seem fair... So, I spoke to my friend and had a very tearful conversation and as of the end of this month one of my friends will be moving in :thumbup: feel a bit better now! Guess I may as well look on the bright(er) side!Click to expand...

That's just poofucks Jaynie - sorry :nope: Where is Adam's head at? Maybe he thinks that putting out now will make you change your mind? :shrug: Oooo, the friend sounds lovely too..waiting until you're down then making his move - classy :wacko: I know you like the people you work with but do you at least enjoy the work itself even if it doesn't pay well? It really isn't fair that you've ended up in this situation BUT it's so much fun living with a girlfriend :happydance: I did it for a few years...THE best times ever!

Things will get better Jaynie...honest :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> right wallpaper for one wall need to look might get your opinions again...

Ok...so are these wallpapers for all over or just as a feature wall?


----------



## addie25

Jaynie that is great that your friend will be moving in with you. As for FWB, is he nuts?? Just ignore him. He has a crush on you?? Is this high school?? You will find someone who is worthy of you.


----------



## addie25

MY MIL came over with some outfits!!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED THEY ARE SO CUTE!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Swimming was AMAZING and I ate 2 KINDER CHOCOLATE BARS for dessert and got an 88 :happydance:
> 
> I felt so strong and lithe and graceful in the water tonight, I NUV SWIMMING! It was only last week I last swam but it feels like _ages_ ago. Then wonderful tingly shower back massage and stretching afterwards:cloud9:
> 
> Got some new potto pics too...

:awww: You look fab!


----------



## addie25

I want dessert at dinner tonight!!! Our friends are coming over at 7 and then we will go outt o eat. Prob wont be eating till 8 now which is super late so I am going to need to have a big snack!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Are you ok Mollymoo? :hugs:
> 
> Newbie that made me *LOL*- the pig who swallowed another pig :rofl:
> 
> Essie sweet potato fries are very nice and I can eat those :munch:
> 
> Kit that's lovely isn't it, a wee dram (note my fluent Scottish :haha:) in a tavern with an open fire on a cold day :cloud9:

Och aye!! I almost tossed a caber it was so braw!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> April, just completely overwhelmed and emotionally exhausted. With the moving and sicknesses and lack of sleep tied with the pretty bow called "your brother has been missing for two months" I'm wiped... I feel desperate for answers, sleep, and good health. I'm sorry to splurge all this... I've tried to keep it to myself and stay positive but today is weak.




Mollykins said:


> Jaynie, it is normal to an extent. He liked to break ties and fall off the grid every so often but he always touches base with me after no more than a few weeks. All the people I've tracked down and all the information I've been able to gather is where he was last seen and when. The other thing is that he always tells me before he goes off..because I worry. If I can't make a break through and/or find him by Monday, I'm going to the police.

Oh no Molly....whatever next? You must be out of your mind worrying. Did something major happen before this latest disappearance? Were there fallouts or anything? I'm so sorry Molly, that's really crappy on top of everything else :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Oh no Molly. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> MY MIL came over with some outfits!!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED THEY ARE SO CUTE!!

Hey addie! We will of course require some pics :winkwink: 

Enjoy your dinner out and hope the dessert is scrumptious! :munch:


----------



## addie25

Thanks!!! How are you doing tonight? 
OMG look at my facebook page my cousin posted a picture of herself at 33 weeks pregnant with twins!!! She is hugeeeeeeeeeeeeee (Her spelling is wrong under the picture, she wrote in English and she is from France)


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Thanks!!! How are you doing tonight?
> OMG look at my facebook page my cousin posted a picture of herself at 33 weeks pregnant with twins!!! She is hugeeeeeeeeeeeeee (Her spelling is wrong under the picture, she wrote in English and she is from France)

I am great thanks :thumbup: Just heading off to bed.

I can't see any pics of your cousin..her pictures must be set to private :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

B..good luck finding Houdini the hamster :thumbup:

Good night everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Some new outfits :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

My cousin 33 weeks pregnant with twins!!!! AHHHH thats me in 10 weeks!!!! I am going to be one big mama!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, nothing major. Last him and I spoke, it was about what he needed to do to get financial aid for uni.


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> April, just completely overwhelmed and emotionally exhausted. With the moving and sicknesses and lack of sleep tied with the pretty bow called "your brother has been missing for two months" I'm wiped... I feel desperate for answers, sleep, and good health. I'm sorry to splurge all this... I've tried to keep it to myself and stay positive but today is weak.

you are not weak! a weak person would not have held it all together as you do! im so sorry you have to go through this! what do you mean about your brother? i wish i could help you!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm more with the 3rd one but coz black might be a bit dark? :shrug: depends on your window arrangement though!!

its only for one wall, the rest will be the Egyptian cotton colour i posted


----------



## addie25

I missed a couple pages. Molly can you fill me in. Your brother is missing?? Is this something he does on and off?? How old is he??


----------



## x-ginge-x

Molly :hugs: for your brother for making contact for you I hopes

B hope you find bobble or I might :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Ginge it's so nice to see you in such higher spirits these days!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I agree with Luna it is very nice to see you in such good spirits!!


----------



## addie25

DH is playing the guitar and one of the girls is dancing along!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles!

It's Belly Blessing day :happydance:

The boys have gone out with MIL who is in her normal charming mode and we are getting the house and garden ready. I asked my friend to make the cassata I make for me and I am SOOOOO looking forward to eating it :munch: I'm making creamy potato bake :munch: I'm starving!!!!

My maid's husband beat her up yesterday :nope: They had a fight about her money and then he beat her. So she thinks he must have a Zulu girlfriend who has put muti (a spell from the witch doctor) on him because he's never done it before :dohh: The fact that he's clearly just being an asshole seems far to illogical :growlmad: I feel so sorry for her. She's so sweet. I'm wondering if that's why she's so desperate to have a baby


----------



## TrinityMom

Argh! Just vommed again :sick: REALLY wasn't expecting this from 3rd tri! I'm going to have to take all my tablets at night now otherwise they come straight up....iron tablet and aspirin vom - so not pleasant!

Molly :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope he has you worried over nothing and that he makes contact soon. SO awful. And please keep us in the loop. We care

B, beautiful Henry bump :cloud9:

Jaynie, I'm so glad a friend is moving in. It will be lovely to have the company and someone to have fun with and to share expenses....as for Adam and his friend ...:dohh: BOYS!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning! :hi:

Just waiting for the pool to open :happydance:

Happy belly blessing Trin! I confess I don't really know what that is, I bless my belly daily, but if it involves cakes and friends then that's good :thumbup:

I found Bobble! Hiding behind the curtain! 

BUT it's a sad morning because Holly's chicken is dead :cry: One we hatched from eggs from a rare breeds centre in Devon :cry: It was her first winter- rather too harsh a one for a fragile breed we're guessing :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm more with the 3rd one but coz black might be a bit dark? :shrug: depends on your window arrangement though!!
> 
> its only for one wall, the rest will be the Egyptian cotton colour i postedClick to expand...

Ah in that case the dark would be good for the contrast!!


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry about holly's chicken. Will you eat it now?

It's freeeeeezimg here. -7 apparently. Not nice. I've got my clothes for wrk infront of the heater bc they're too cold to put on!!


----------



## Essie

Aw sorry about Hollys chicken. 

Trin have fun at your belly blessing. 

-7 here too. DH got up at 6 to go for a run. He's so motivated at the moment, he even wants to go swimming and he hates swimming. We had time for breakfast together before he goes to work. I need to get on with some serious housework today (depending on what Lyra does).


----------



## Essie

Oh dear. DH just rang me, he left for work a few minutes ago but he said the car started to beep and a message came up saying engine systems failure, steering failure :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning :hi:

Brrrrrrr, cold here too :cold:

I have a snuffly snotty little girl this morning who didn't sleep well at all mostly because she continually rolls onto her front and doesn't like it :dohh: Between me and OH we got up 7 times to move her back onto her back. Can't wait for this phase to end!

Not sure what today holds..must get to PO and post my sister's birthday gift, apart from that, who knows :shrug:

Hope you all have lovely Saturdays :hugs:


----------



## poas

Morning all, sorry for all the heartache on here :(
trin I hope your belly blessing goes well  
So....made a pretty big decision last night, in march I enrol with the open uni, and start a 3yr course in social work. Once this is achieved I have already been offered a job, degree necessary of course this is following a previous course I did when Harris was 2, I was short listed to the final 6 out of 675 applicants and was going to have degree and training paid for BUT, it would have meant 40hrs+ from mon-fri and I already worked 16hrs at weekend so would never see Harris. So I took myself out of the running.
Anyways, my friend who got me into that scheme helped me go through funding etc and fired me up again...when esme goes to school I will have a career


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm more with the 3rd one but coz black might be a bit dark? :shrug: depends on your window arrangement though!!
> 
> its only for one wall, the rest will be the Egyptian cotton colour i postedClick to expand...

Agreed..I'd go with the first dark paper as a feature wall :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning girls. I had a friend stay over cause he has nowhere to go (girl trouble) so we're having a brew and then like Essie I really ought to do so much housework :nope: I especially need to start cleaning and sorting for my new lodger :happydance: 

Trin happy belly blessing day, food sounds delicious! Me wel jel! 

B what a sad day, will Holly have an awareness of the dead chicken? 

Kit :haha: she sounds a righ madam does your Cara! 

Essie that does not sound good :nope: did he make it to work?

Sezi hope today flies for you! Poopants on Saturday working! 

I don't know what Adam is thinking I ended up speaking to him last night, cause I needed to know instantly that he would not stand in the way of my friend moving in, so we were texting and he asked me to phone him because he said I sounded angry... I did and he was off out again! :growlmad: so I was distraught on the phone, I get paid Fridays and have to save/spend more than that on the house and he's off out all the time, telling me his rents are throwing money at him! He ended up saying stuff like 'but you weren't happy with me were ya'.. I suspect it's yet another tactic but I am wondering if maybe he got laid or something :shrug: 

I stopped mid post, and forgot all else what I had to say! :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Lissy that sounds awesome. Well done you!!


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Morning all, sorry for all the heartache on here :(
> trin I hope your belly blessing goes well
> So....made a pretty big decision last night, in march I enrol with the open uni, and start a 3yr course in social work. Once this is achieved I have already been offered a job, degree necessary of course this is following a previous course I did when Harris was 2, I was short listed to the final 6 out of 675 applicants and was going to have degree and training paid for BUT, it would have meant 40hrs+ from mon-fri and I already worked 16hrs at weekend so would never see Harris. So I took myself out of the running.
> Anyways, my friend who got me into that scheme helped me go through funding etc and fired me up again...when esme goes to school I will have a career

ooooooh excellent!! This is so exciting. This is what my mumsie did and she's never really stopped getting qualifications now. She did an OU psycology degree when I was a baby in the evenings, then a specific social work qual, then lots of management things and she's now 60 and still going! There are so many options with a social work degree, not just your standard Social Worker, and I think you'll be excellent at it! :thumbup:



firstbaby25 said:


> Sezi hope today flies for you! Poopants on Saturday working!
> 
> I don't know what Adam is thinking I ended up speaking to him last night, cause I needed to know instantly that he would not stand in the way of my friend moving in, so we were texting and he asked me to phone him because he said I sounded angry... I did and he was off out again! :growlmad: so I was distraught on the phone, I get paid Fridays and have to save/spend more than that on the house and he's off out all the time, telling me his rents are throwing money at him! He ended up saying stuff like 'but you weren't happy with me were ya'.. I suspect it's yet another tactic but I am wondering if maybe he got laid or something :shrug:
> 
> I stopped mid post, and forgot all else what I had to say! :dohh:

At least it's good money. I am here through choice, you get asked if you want to do OT or not. I'm just a money grabbing whore who needs to buy her daughter more clothes!!

As for the Adam thing - it's always sooooo hard to accept these sorts of things Jaynie. Even though the relationship has ended it's so painful to think of the other party moving on etc. You really are probably just being paranoid anyway, but it is ok to feel these things. I always try and reason with myself. "OK, yes it hurts and is sad to think of him with someone else but I also going to be with someone else one day/soon and that will be my right. I am free to do these things and so is he, but I will just 'own' the sad feeling for a while" If that makes sense? I always try and "own" my feelings ie process and understand why I'm feeling them, and then I always feel more peaceful about them.

Molly mega hugs to you, I hope your Bro is absolutely fine, just having a bit of a quite time where he doesn't want much contact.


----------



## firstbaby25

I have a similar philosophy Sez - I hate people that don't take responsibility for their own feelings and expect that other people will. This was a massive problem with Adam too. I think it's another tactic but i did say to him that us speaking was bad at first! I don't need to know what he is doing or second guess his feelings do I? I have enough work dealing with my own... Anyway, I'm spring cleaning and I already feel better and then I need to get some food in my house and start living bit by but again. His mum phoned me last night which was nice. I have a mum like April's and I couldn't get through last night when inwas distraught and she rang me back and said she'd call me back and I am still waiting. It is nice that I speak to Adams mum, she did a lot for me and women are different about this stuff I think - she understands as we've been talking about this for a long time.


----------



## firstbaby25

I :brat: want the 000 post :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:ninja: :wohoo: 

For Molly's brother's safe return :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

THANKS FOR THE CONGRATS GUYS :kiss:IM SUPER EXCITED :happydance:​

ALL TURTLES ARE INVITED BUT I KNOW ITS MONEY AND DIFFICULT FOR SOME BUT EVEN IF ONE OF YOU COULD MAKE IT IT WOULD TOP MY DAY AND WOULD BE LIKE WE WE'RE ALL THERE ANYWAY:happydance::cry:



HollyMonkey said:


> The Olympic biking is the weekend of the 11th and 12th!! :wohoo: I could come Hayley!!! I'll be in England then!!


OMG i would love you to come you can meet up with April and anyone else from that way :thumbup:you would have a lovely weekend in Cheshire im sure you could visit Chester on the sunday you would have lots of fun and we would meet im so emotional:cry:................Kit said if she can make it she will 



HollyMonkey said:


> I'm happy because last night in bed DH said I wasn't looking so skinny this time, just slim, and that with Holly I lost much more weight. I showed him my gd book from with Holly to point out that at 27 weeks with Holly I weighed 50.3kgs and at the moment am a kilo lighter for the same term, because I'd only just done my routine glucose screening and hadn't begun the diet yet with Holly (my doc and I thinking I was low risk, we left it late, derrrr! :dohh:) But then he reminded me that my weight loss has probably stabilised now in a way it didn't have time to when preggo with Holly, since on a lowcarb/high protein diet you lose weight rapidly in the first few weeks (like I did with Holly) and then your body becomes more efficient and the weight loss slows up. He has a point, I've read this alot, so maybe I won't get so skinny this time since my body has had 6 months so far to adapt this time, not just 3rd tri of pregnancy. And it seems to be yo-yo-ing rather than be shooting down and down like with Holly.:shrug: Plus I'm a pro now at the diet/sport equilibrium. Just had sausages, bacon and egg to help things along a bit though :thumbup: We can but live in hope!


Also B im so glad you have your GD under firm control and i hope you enjoyed that bloody chocolate last night after swimming:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> Jaynie I loooooove the dress, you look fabulous. No wonder adam is so depressed


:haha:Well said Sezzi !!!




mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The Olympic biking is the weekend of the 11th and 12th!! :wohoo: I could come Hayley!!! I'll be in England then!!
> 
> i know i had to ring my sister about the ballet tickets but they are on the 4th the 11th will be James birthday party and then 18th Hayleys bigggg day woohooooClick to expand...


Oh i do so hope with all my heart some of you really do come :happydance:



HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The Olympic biking is the weekend of the 11th and 12th!! :wohoo: I could come Hayley!!! I'll be in England then!!
> 
> i know i had to ring my sister about the ballet tickets but they are on the 4th the 11th will be James birthday party and then 18th Hayleys bigggg day woohooooClick to expand...
> 
> I ended up looking on the web for the dates whilst on the phone because my dad answered and launched straight into some waffle about something I "really have to listen out for in the future which will revolutionise electricity, a fine conductive matter called _graphine_ and it will be what silicon was to the microchip" Yeah thanks dad but what date are our Olympic cycling tickets!Click to expand...



:haha:Your dad sounds so funny B off on random tandgents lol





x-ginge-x said:


> Yes I have an interview on monday at 10:30am for a company called shade greener, its for an inbound call advisor :)


GOOD LUCK GINGE :thumbup::hugs:..Also want to say you seem so much happier since you found your new man and you will have a fab time staying at your mums animal sitting im certain




Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello no time again interview at 10am .......ESSIE HOW DID IT GO LOVELY??
> 
> It was okay...not great. The questions were just not what i was expecting. And all three of them asked me almost exactly the same question :shrug: find out some time next week.
> 
> How was your interview today? Massive congrats on the wedding, details please!!!Click to expand...


Im sure you still did your best sweetie we will await your news with tightly crossed fingers :hugs:...........mine went well hear monday but thats only 18 hours and she made me feel under qualified (not that i am and i answered well) but just a vibe also turned down iterview for next fri at the village pre school as they emailed saying it drops to one day a week from mid april til mid june uhhh no thanks i cant survive on 6 hours pay a wk for 2 bluddy months crazzzy lady:dohh:......but have been head hunted for a nursery who offered me the mon-fri 1-6 and i didnt want that she rang teatime last night and im gpoing tues 1130 as they have created a posistion for moi how cool:winkwink:


THE WEDDING IS AT HE REGISTRY OFFICE 1.15PM SAT 18TH AUG
THE WEDDING BREAKFAST AT RESIDENCE RESTURAUNT NANTWICH (for those who wish to google!!)
AND PARTY/RECEPTION NANTWICH TOWN FOOTBALL CLUB (its new!!)




TrinityMom said:


> For those not on FB, here's the completed room

OMG trin im in love with your room:cloud9::cloud9:love the words did DH make those?? Great feebies from the convention and sounds interesting stuff too glad you enjoyed:thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trin you've got a dangling bird thing like the one you sent me! We are dangling bird twins! :friends:
> 
> I bought them at the same time. We were mc twins and dangling bird twins :friends:.....I prefer the birds twins partClick to expand...


This is why i bought us all thwe wooden turtles as i think its lovely that when i look at mine i think of all of you:cry:i know some still haven't had theirs tell me in a pm and i can send with my other turtle bits next week


CASSIE YA BUMP AND BOBS ARE GORGE:winkwink::cloud9::haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im an ADDICT now haha!!! love it

whats everyone doing today its like minus 5.5 and reece has gone out to play the cazy fool...


----------



## Sarachka

I'm falling apart toda. I have a funny tremmer on my left eyebrow, you know how you get them sometimes. It's off-putting. I hope my customer's don't see!

I am so freaking stiff, walking around is getting harder and harder. The referral for my physio was sent off end of Nov and I'm still waiting. I might go to the doctor on my day off next week. I don't know if the cold has something ot do with it, but I'm not cold at work. We have the heating whacked up so I'm actually too hot at work. :nope:

I have a TMI moan now:


Spoiler
UUuuuuuuugggghhhh so much CM! Every time I stand up I feel like I've wet myself. It's sooooo gross, I want like 4 baths a day.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles!
> 
> It's Belly Blessing day :happydance:
> 
> The boys have gone out with MIL who is in her normal charming mode and we are getting the house and garden ready. I asked my friend to make the cassata I make for me and I am SOOOOO looking forward to eating it :munch: I'm making creamy potato bake :munch: I'm starving!!!!
> 
> My maid's husband beat her up yesterday :nope: They had a fight about her money and then he beat her. So she thinks he must have a Zulu girlfriend who has put muti (a spell from the witch doctor) on him because he's never done it before :dohh: The fact that he's clearly just being an asshole seems far to illogical :growlmad: I feel so sorry for her. She's so sweet. I'm wondering if that's why she's so desperate to have a baby

hope you have a brilliant belly blessing day! 
thats awful for your maid poor woman :(


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Argh! Just vommed again :sick: REALLY wasn't expecting this from 3rd tri! I'm going to have to take all my tablets at night now otherwise they come straight up....iron tablet and aspirin vom - so not pleasant!
> 
> Molly :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope he has you worried over nothing and that he makes contact soon. SO awful. And please keep us in the loop. We care
> 
> B, beautiful Henry bump :cloud9:
> 
> Jaynie, I'm so glad a friend is moving in. It will be lovely to have the company and someone to have fun with and to share expenses....as for Adam and his friend ...:dohh: BOYS!

im sorry youve still got the voms, its a girl thing, i was like it with Angel all the way through awful!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning! :hi:
> 
> Just waiting for the pool to open :happydance:
> 
> Happy belly blessing Trin! I confess I don't really know what that is, I bless my belly daily, but if it involves cakes and friends then that's good :thumbup:
> 
> I found Bobble! Hiding behind the curtain!
> 
> BUT it's a sad morning because Holly's chicken is dead :cry: One we hatched from eggs from a rare breeds centre in Devon :cry: It was her first winter- rather too harsh a one for a fragile breed we're guessing :cry:

thats really sad :(


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Oh dear. DH just rang me, he left for work a few minutes ago but he said the car started to beep and a message came up saying engine systems failure, steering failure :wacko:

oh no i hope it wont be expensive to fix!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning :hi:
> 
> Brrrrrrr, cold here too :cold:
> 
> I have a snuffly snotty little girl this morning who didn't sleep well at all mostly because she continually rolls onto her front and doesn't like it :dohh: Between me and OH we got up 7 times to move her back onto her back. Can't wait for this phase to end!
> 
> Not sure what today holds..must get to PO and post my sister's birthday gift, apart from that, who knows :shrug:
> 
> Hope you all have lovely Saturdays :hugs:

morning Kit :hi: aw poor Cara i hope shes better soon, James went through that stage of rolling onto his front but not through the night thank goodness, but he doesnt like being on his back most of the time now as he cant see whats going on lol


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Morning all, sorry for all the heartache on here :(
> trin I hope your belly blessing goes well
> So....made a pretty big decision last night, in march I enrol with the open uni, and start a 3yr course in social work. Once this is achieved I have already been offered a job, degree necessary of course this is following a previous course I did when Harris was 2, I was short listed to the final 6 out of 675 applicants and was going to have degree and training paid for BUT, it would have meant 40hrs+ from mon-fri and I already worked 16hrs at weekend so would never see Harris. So I took myself out of the running.
> Anyways, my friend who got me into that scheme helped me go through funding etc and fired me up again...when esme goes to school I will have a career

thats brilliant Lissy! go you! im starting my gcses in a couple of months! and i also have to learn to drive :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I'm more with the 3rd one but coz black might be a bit dark? :shrug: depends on your window arrangement though!!
> 
> its only for one wall, the rest will be the Egyptian cotton colour i postedClick to expand...
> 
> Agreed..I'd go with the first dark paper as a feature wall :thumbup:Click to expand...

brilliant thats what i thought! might have the other in my bedroom hmmm


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Morning girls. I had a friend stay over cause he has nowhere to go (girl trouble) so we're having a brew and then like Essie I really ought to do so much housework :nope: I especially need to start cleaning and sorting for my new lodger :happydance:
> 
> Trin happy belly blessing day, food sounds delicious! Me wel jel!
> 
> B what a sad day, will Holly have an awareness of the dead chicken?
> 
> Kit :haha: she sounds a righ madam does your Cara!
> 
> Essie that does not sound good :nope: did he make it to work?
> 
> Sezi hope today flies for you! Poopants on Saturday working!
> 
> I don't know what Adam is thinking I ended up speaking to him last night, cause I needed to know instantly that he would not stand in the way of my friend moving in, so we were texting and he asked me to phone him because he said I sounded angry... I did and he was off out again! :growlmad: so I was distraught on the phone, I get paid Fridays and have to save/spend more than that on the house and he's off out all the time, telling me his rents are throwing money at him! He ended up saying stuff like 'but you weren't happy with me were ya'.. I suspect it's yet another tactic but I am wondering if maybe he got laid or something :shrug:
> 
> I stopped mid post, and forgot all else what I had to say! :dohh:

mind games! iv been there! theyll try turning it on you so youll give in, dont let him, itll be easier when your lodger moves in youll have more money for you, things will get better :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I'm falling apart toda. I have a funny tremmer on my left eyebrow, you know how you get them sometimes. It's off-putting. I hope my customer's don't see!
> 
> I am so freaking stiff, walking around is getting harder and harder. The referral for my physio was sent off end of Nov and I'm still waiting. I might go to the doctor on my day off next week. I don't know if the cold has something ot do with it, but I'm not cold at work. We have the heating whacked up so I'm actually too hot at work. :nope:
> 
> I have a TMI moan now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> UUuuuuuuugggghhhh so much CM! Every time I stand up I feel like I've wet myself. It's sooooo gross, I want like 4 baths a day.

i HATE that eye twitch, its from tiredness apparently! hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Hayley im defo coming, not doing anything that weekend so dont know why i cant start saving etc! not sure if il have the girls as its summer hols but il try and get them with me!


----------



## mummyApril

im just sitting here waiting for the hot water to heat up, woke up with no motivation, so the girls have given me a fun task i have to do certain rooms in a certain time frame that they have set, if i dont then i have to do their room ( they mean all of it books videos etc) if i do do it in time they have to tidy it, which just means shoving everything away haha, going to have a cuppa then get on with it!


----------



## mummyApril

thread spammer :hi:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear. DH just rang me, he left for work a few minutes ago but he said the car started to beep and a message came up saying engine systems failure, steering failure :wacko:
> 
> oh no i hope it wont be expensive to fix!Click to expand...

We are lucky it's actually my dads car on a company scheme, so things like this are fixed at the company's charge. Just a nuisance. The garage will phone after 11 once they've looked at it. Glad it didn't happen to me when i was out with Lyra in the middle of nowhere though.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear. DH just rang me, he left for work a few minutes ago but he said the car started to beep and a message came up saying engine systems failure, steering failure :wacko:
> 
> oh no i hope it wont be expensive to fix!Click to expand...
> 
> We are lucky it's actually my dads car on a company scheme, so things like this are fixed at the company's charge. Just a nuisance. The garage will phone after 11 once they've looked at it. Glad it didn't happen to me when i was out with Lyra in the middle of nowhere though.Click to expand...

yeah that would not of been good, glad you wont have to pay!


----------



## Essie

Lissy that's fab, my DH would like to be a social worker. you'll be great. 

Jaynie, I thnk you'll have so much fun with your friend moving in. Sorry Adams still being a doofus. No DH didn't make it to work. He phoned his boss but they were happy for him not to go in as there's not much work at this time of year anyway. 

Hayley if I'm not at work I'd definitely come to your wedding. I'm off to google your venues! :haha:

April I love the sofas, wallpaper etc. Your house sounds so stylish, mine is just a mishmash. Lyras room is the only one that we've decorated since moving in.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Swimming was AMAZING and I ate 2 KINDER CHOCOLATE BARS for dessert and got an 88 :happydance:
> 
> I felt so strong and lithe and graceful in the water tonight, I NUV SWIMMING! It was only last week I last swam but it feels like _ages_ ago. Then wonderful tingly shower back massage and stretching afterwards:cloud9:
> 
> Got some new potto pics too...

Henry is looking good:winkwink:



poas said:


> Morning all, sorry for all the heartache on here :(
> trin I hope your belly blessing goes well
> So....made a pretty big decision last night, in march I enrol with the open uni, and start a 3yr course in social work. Once this is achieved I have already been offered a job, degree necessary of course this is following a previous course I did when Harris was 2, I was short listed to the final 6 out of 675 applicants and was going to have degree and training paid for BUT, it would have meant 40hrs+ from mon-fri and I already worked 16hrs at weekend so would never see Harris. So I took myself out of the running.
> Anyways, my friend who got me into that scheme helped me go through funding etc and fired me up again...when esme goes to school I will have a career


That sounds so fab Lissy im super ecited for you, when will you start sweetie?
I wanna do my EYP, Level 4 managment and anything else but its fitting it in isnt it :shrug:, what will you do without your wage ?



mummyApril said:


> Hayley im defo coming, not doing anything that weekend so dont know why i cant start saving etc! not sure if il have the girls as its summer hols but il try and get them with me!

Oh i so hope you can hun so much xx


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Lissy that's fab, my DH would like to be a social worker. you'll be great.
> 
> Jaynie, I thnk you'll have so much fun with your friend moving in. Sorry Adams still being a doofus. No DH didn't make it to work. He phoned his boss but they were happy for him not to go in as there's not much work at this time of year anyway.
> 
> Hayley if I'm not at work I'd definitely come to your wedding. I'm off to google your venues! :haha:
> 
> April I love the sofas, wallpaper etc. Your house sounds so stylish, mine is just a mishmash. Lyras room is the only one that we've decorated since moving in.

i hope it all goes to plan, i dont know how to wallpaper lol! the first room i decorated in this house since being here 6 years is the kitchen! Didnt need to until now it all looks a bit shabby now, im not doing carpets etc just easy basic cheapish stuff incase i move!


----------



## mummyApril

i cant wait to see how stunning youll look Hayley!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm hoping to have a bit of a DIY-ful weekend. We have the doors to paint with the top coat, and the bannister, and then buy the paint for the bathroom (turquoise), nursery (green) and stairs (cream). But first I need a BATH. I feel so skanky and disgusting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I would love to come but the train ticket is £40 so would have to work on that! Least I have time! xx


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I'm hoping to have a bit of a DIY-ful weekend. We have the doors to paint with the top coat, and the bannister, and then buy the paint for the bathroom (turquoise), nursery (green) and stairs (cream). But first I need a BATH. I feel so skanky and disgusting!!!!!!!!!!

oohhh your bathroom sounds like its going to look gorge! and i also cannot wait to see your nursery! I might actually decorate my room for James....


----------



## mummyApril

x-ginge-x said:


> I would love to come but the train ticket is £40 so would have to work on that! Least I have time! xx

put £2.50 away a week and sorted? :)


----------



## mummyApril

need a new tv cabinet too just ready for when James crawls fingers in dvd players etc lol


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Lissy that's fab, my DH would like to be a social worker. you'll be great.
> 
> Jaynie, I thnk you'll have so much fun with your friend moving in. Sorry Adams still being a doofus. No DH didn't make it to work. He phoned his boss but they were happy for him not to go in as there's not much work at this time of year anyway.
> 
> Hayley if I'm not at work I'd definitely come to your wedding. I'm off to google your venues! :haha:
> 
> April I love the sofas, wallpaper etc. Your house sounds so stylish, mine is just a mishmash. Lyras room is the only one that we've decorated since moving in.

Aw thanks Essie i hope you wont be working and that you can come and let me know what you think about venues:shrug:



mummyApril said:


> i cant wait to see how stunning youll look Hayley!


aww:blush: i wouldnt go that far April lol!




x-ginge-x said:


> I would love to come but the train ticket is £40 so would have to work on that! Least I have time! xx

you have ages to save up ginge :thumbup:


Molly i hope you have some success in finding your bro and as the others have said im sure he is fine if it isnt completly outta the norm for him to react in this way big:hugs:


Jaynie Adanm is being a right tosspot:growlmad:, totally not what you need now hey or his mate fancying you altough be it flattering and all:winkwink:, i jhope you get to speak to your mum soon too sometimes they say stupid things but sometimes you just need to speak to them huh!?


Sezi yay your DECORATING :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9: pics to follow please


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayley I'll be there :thumbup: I'll just save some now. Maybe I could wear my mustard dress :haha: it should be good. Congratulations you two. 

It is very cold, I am tidying to keep warm and at the same time worrying where the money for the heating and washing machine :haha: the glamorous life of living on the breadline. But to be fair I have my freedom and a fairly clear head and you just can't buy that shit. My friend who will be living here is staying tonight with her sister - they are lovely girls... Thanks girls I know I've said it already but you really have been great! 

Sezi sorry you got a nasty preggo symptom that does suck. I hope it passes for you! :hugs: 

April it sounds as if those daughters are having you off there :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lissy that's fab, my DH would like to be a social worker. you'll be great.
> 
> Jaynie, I thnk you'll have so much fun with your friend moving in. Sorry Adams still being a doofus. No DH didn't make it to work. He phoned his boss but they were happy for him not to go in as there's not much work at this time of year anyway.
> 
> Hayley if I'm not at work I'd definitely come to your wedding. I'm off to google your venues! :haha:
> 
> April I love the sofas, wallpaper etc. Your house sounds so stylish, mine is just a mishmash. Lyras room is the only one that we've decorated since moving in.
> 
> Aw thanks Essie i hope you wont be working and that you can come and let me know what you think about venues:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to see how stunning youll look Hayley!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aww:blush: i wouldnt go that far April lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I would love to come but the train ticket is £40 so would have to work on that! Least I have time! xxClick to expand...
> 
> you have ages to save up ginge :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Molly i hope you have some success in finding your bro and as the others have said im sure he is fine if it isnt completly outta the norm for him to react in this way big:hugs:
> 
> 
> Jaynie Adanm is being a right tosspot:growlmad:, totally not what you need now hey or his mate fancying you altough be it flattering and all:winkwink:, i jhope you get to speak to your mum soon too sometimes they say stupid things but sometimes you just need to speak to them huh!?
> 
> 
> Sezi yay your DECORATING :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9: pics to follow pleaseClick to expand...

what sort of wedding dress have you got in mind or is it secret?


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Hayley I'll be there :thumbup: I'll just save some now. Maybe I could wear my mustard dress :haha: it should be good. Congratulations you two.
> 
> It is very cold, I am tidying to keep warm and at the same time worrying where the money for the heating and washing machine :haha: the glamorous life of living on the breadline. But to be fair I have my freedom and a fairly clear head and you just can't buy that shit. My friend who will be living here is staying tonight with her sister - they are lovely girls... Thanks girls I know I've said it already but you really have been great!
> 
> Sezi sorry you got a nasty preggo symptom that does suck. I hope it passes for you! :hugs:
> 
> April it sounds as if those daughters are having you off there :shrug:

yeah i did think that haha, God i have to find a dress to wear to the wedding of the year! eekk!
always here for you Jaynie poos :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> I would love to come but the train ticket is £40 so would have to work on that! Least I have time! xx

no no no! this is _not _the attitude to have!!! You'll be working by then, it's ages away. 



mummyApril said:


> need a new tv cabinet too just ready for when James crawls fingers in dvd players etc lol

We need one too. Ideally we'll get a leather / faux leather corner sofa and then move the coffee table and TV. We could actually put the TV on the coffee table but OH wants a media unit. OH can buy a media unit then! lol



new mummy2010 said:


> Sezi yay your DECORATING :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9: pics to follow please

Yeah I really can't wait for the nursery to be all put together, I'll take loads of photos!


----------



## mummyApril

right i must get off and start the kitchen i have 1 hour to do the whole thing top to bottom, hmm i reckon i can do that?!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> I would love to come but the train ticket is £40 so would have to work on that! Least I have time! xx
> 
> no no no! this is _not _the attitude to have!!! You'll be working by then, it's ages away.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> need a new tv cabinet too just ready for when James crawls fingers in dvd players etc lolClick to expand...
> 
> We need one too. Ideally we'll get a leather / faux leather corner sofa and then move the coffee table and TV. We could actually put the TV on the coffee table but OH wants a media unit. OH can buy a media unit then! lol
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sezi yay your DECORATING :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9: pics to follow pleaseClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I really can't wait for the nursery to be all put together, I'll take loads of photos!Click to expand...

did you see my link for the sofa exact same but on ebay? brand new? i bought mine last night considering its 100 cheaper and i had enough saved! thank goodness! i hope the girls dont ruin their school shoes this week as theyll have to wait til next week now, knowing them that will happen haha


----------



## mummyApril

THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE AMAZING FOR ALL OF US!!! just saying


----------



## new mummy2010

off out fo ra bit with grandmother lee is at a darts comp..............

anyone who knows of any decent invite makers or some lovely ones to buy let me know 

nuvs you all nate sends some rasberries to his aunts xx


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> did you see my link for the sofa exact same but on ebay? brand new? i bought mine last night considering its 100 cheaper and i had enough saved! thank goodness! i hope the girls dont ruin their school shoes this week as theyll have to wait til next week now, knowing them that will happen haha

yes dear, you are very naughty bc now I've started looking at LOADS on there and am really tempted to buy one!!! It IS a good investment though as we currently have a very pale, almost white, fabric sofa ... so really not the best with babies and toddlers. It makes sense to invest in a darker, wipeable one, right!?!?!?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> did you see my link for the sofa exact same but on ebay? brand new? i bought mine last night considering its 100 cheaper and i had enough saved! thank goodness! i hope the girls dont ruin their school shoes this week as theyll have to wait til next week now, knowing them that will happen haha
> 
> yes dear, you are very naughty bc now I've started looking at LOADS on there and am really tempted to buy one!!! It IS a good investment though as we currently have a very pale, almost white, fabric sofa ... so really not the best with babies and toddlers. It makes sense to invest in a darker, wipeable one, right!?!?!?Click to expand...

yes! thats exactly why im investing in a new one honest! no my sofa is a beige leather :sick: but it has so many marks scratches on it now and where the girls flounce on it its ripping down the middle of the sections (you cant see it but i know its there) will only miss the fact they recline lol


----------



## new mummy2010

yay jaynie you can come thankyou xx ps . its bluddy freezing hope grandma buys me something yummy and warm

sez cant wait for pics even of plain walls on the stairs please you know my passion runs high

april i will look at sofa laters must dash ohh and the dress i have it as we were due to marry in 2009 until we had the split and lee wasnt ready but i nuv it so much so why get another hey !!

i may post a pic to people who wanna see but some of you may want a surprise let me know xx


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> anyone who knows of any decent invite makers or some lovely ones to buy let me know

me me me me ME!!!

As with Lissy, I'm be delighted to design your invitations totally free, you'd just have to pay to get them printed. I won't in the least bit be offended if you chose something else though, but the offer is there, to have 100% unique and individual to you bespoke invites!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> yay jaynie you can come thankyou xx ps . its bluddy freezing hope grandma buys me something yummy and warm
> 
> sez cant wait for pics even of plain walls on the stairs please you know my passion runs high
> 
> april i will look at sofa laters must dash ohh and the dress i have it as we were due to marry in 2009 until we had the split and lee wasnt ready but i nuv it so much so why get another hey !!
> 
> i may post a pic to people who wanna see but some of you may want a surprise let me know xx

well thats just brilliant save money then! yay glad youve got THE dress!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> anyone who knows of any decent invite makers or some lovely ones to buy let me know
> 
> me me me me ME!!!
> 
> As with Lissy, I'm be delighted to design your invitations totally free, you'd just have to pay to get them printed. I won't in the least bit be offended if you chose something else though, but the offer is there, to have 100% unique and individual to you bespoke invites!Click to expand...

when/if i get married which i hope i do, you can do mine if you like! :)


----------



## mummyApril

so your OH will be buying this then Sarah?
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqUOKkUE2S!cTS4SBNv8q7fdH!~~0_3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> so your OH will be buying this then Sarah?

yeah that is the sort of thing he'd love. In eastern europe everyone has massive units like that, you don't really have any 'stuff' out on display


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so your OH will be buying this then Sarah?
> 
> yeah that is the sort of thing he'd love. In eastern europe everyone has massive units like that, you don't really have any 'stuff' out on displayClick to expand...

yeah i know what you mean, God my tv cabinet has everything showing, but i hate that so much to organise all the time lol


----------



## mummyApril

im on ebay and i should be doing the kitchen...


----------



## Sarachka

I need a bubble bath. Will be home by 1 so I'll have one then!


----------



## firstbaby25

I feel like April so on one with my cleaning stopping for mini bnb breaks and drinks and when I've finished my ironing i'm going to shower and carry on with the cleaning tomorrow :thumbup: I'm organising my life :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Chatty turtles today :thumbup: just woke up to my cat knocking things off my night stand :shrug: DH is still sleeping. We had a very nice time last night out to dinner but couldnt sit the entire time so I stood by the table a bit lol. Not sure what our plans are today. Prob pick up the bathroom tile and vanity. Cant wait till that is all done next week. Tomorrow is the super bowl party. How are your days going??


----------



## addie25

23 weeks today!!! :happydance::happydance: can't wait till 24 weeks that's when I will organize their clothes and closet!!!


----------



## addie25

SO on my invite it says RSVP by Feb 15th so they have 11 more days. Almost everyone said yes we have over 50 people except a few of my friends. It is getting really annoying that they are not sending their response. One of them told me she was coming and so I said ok email my mom and give her your response and she didn't so I can't count her as a yes (she is planning a trip in March so I think she is waiting to RSVP fully till she picks her weekend she is going away) and the others just have not RSVP or mentioned to me if they are coming. I am trying to organize the tables and name settings and everything but I can't till they RSVP!! My mom said on the 15th she will give them a call if they don't answer. Thats 11 days away so I am waisting 11 days doing nothing because a few people didn't answer. I don't get what is so hard about sending an RSVP, yes or no its been over a month since they have received the invite so it is just annoying that they can just send a quick email. Rant over, it just gets under my skin when people wait till last min to RSVP bc we have a lot of planning to do and can't do it till we know, and what annoys me is it's my friends we are waiting on, my moms and MIL friends all answered.


----------



## mummyApril

did the kitchen in the time set, Fayes been sick, this is not good i cannot be dealing with another sickness bug in the house, i am determined to sterilize the entire house! i hope its just a cold tummy and not a bug, although a boy in her class had it this week :(


----------



## mummyApril

yay for 23 weeks thats going sooo fast!
Sarah hope youre relaxing in that bath! 
Go Jaynie :D


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> SO on my invite it says RSVP by Feb 15th so they have 11 more days. Almost everyone said yes we have over 50 people except a few of my friends. It is getting really annoying that they are not sending their response. One of them told me she was coming and so I said ok email my mom and give her your response and she didn't so I can't count her as a yes (she is planning a trip in March so I think she is waiting to RSVP fully till she picks her weekend she is going away) and the others just have not RSVP or mentioned to me if they are coming. I am trying to organize the tables and name settings and everything but I can't till they RSVP!! My mom said on the 15th she will give them a call if they don't answer. Thats 11 days away so I am waisting 11 days doing nothing because a few people didn't answer. I don't get what is so hard about sending an RSVP, yes or no its been over a month since they have received the invite so it is just annoying that they can just send a quick email. Rant over, it just gets under my skin when people wait till last min to RSVP bc we have a lot of planning to do and can't do it till we know, and what annoys me is it's my friends we are waiting on, my moms and MIL friends all answered.

can you not set a fb status asking for them to rsvp?


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> SO on my invite it says RSVP by Feb 15th so they have 11 more days. Almost everyone said yes we have over 50 people except a few of my friends. It is getting really annoying that they are not sending their response. One of them told me she was coming and so I said ok email my mom and give her your response and she didn't so I can't count her as a yes (she is planning a trip in March so I think she is waiting to RSVP fully till she picks her weekend she is going away) and the others just have not RSVP or mentioned to me if they are coming. I am trying to organize the tables and name settings and everything but I can't till they RSVP!! My mom said on the 15th she will give them a call if they don't answer. Thats 11 days away so I am waisting 11 days doing nothing because a few people didn't answer. I don't get what is so hard about sending an RSVP, yes or no its been over a month since they have received the invite so it is just annoying that they can just send a quick email. Rant over, it just gets under my skin when people wait till last min to RSVP bc we have a lot of planning to do and can't do it till we know, and what annoys me is it's my friends we are waiting on, my moms and MIL friends all answered.
> 
> can you not set a fb status asking for them to rsvp?Click to expand...

Everyone responded except just a few people so no point to put it on facebook. And according to invite they have 11 more days to RSVP so my mom said just wait it out. It is just frustrating bc I would like to start doing things for the shower and cant till I get those last few responses. It just annoys me that its my friends that are waiting this long.


----------



## addie25

Aww poor thing. Lots of rest and she will bounce right back.


----------



## addie25

My ticker didn't change fruit. It does this every week it takes hours to finally change to the new one.


----------



## mummyApril

yh i bet it is annoying!


----------



## addie25

My my I am a cranky one this morning. I am sure when DH wakes up he will cheer me up. Had a hard night last night with severe back pain and when DH came to bed I was very upset . He gave me cuddles and a back rub and then we were chatting and laughing. He was so proud of himself he said he made me all better lol!!!! When he wakes up I will cheer up bc I will have company. I have to wait from 10-12 for window guy to come which I am not happy about bc I really wanted to get out and do things this morning as soon as DH wakes up but I guess we can go get lunch after the guy leaves and do what we need to do.


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> anyone who knows of any decent invite makers or some lovely ones to buy let me know
> 
> me me me me ME!!!
> 
> As with Lissy, I'm be delighted to design your invitations totally free, you'd just have to pay to get them printed. I won't in the least bit be offended if you chose something else though, but the offer is there, to have 100% unique and individual to you bespoke invites!Click to expand...

We would love that Sarah really we would thanks so much im sure i would like anything you made :hugs:

OMG im so bluddy cold and feel so damn sicky.............im not sure if Nate has picked up a bug from baby clubs :shrug:.............or if its the cheap shitty sausages we ate at darts last night i had 2 and im certain they were' nt cooked properly:growlmad:my tummy really really achesand i feel like barfing up my meal i ate at the pub.

we went around the garden center ad i looked at fresh flowers etc for table decs i kinda know what colour/look im going for this wedding is sadly on a lemonade budjet but i still will try to make it look like it was done on a champagne one:blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Addie can you not start to do things as regards the baby shower for the peeps you know are coming?

Are you sure your fruit changes now every week or is it the big fruits now where they last forever?? I cant remember ........


----------



## poas

Oh.my.god. 
I am having THE best luck. Having spoken to local council etc regarding my degree, my friend got back to me and said that in my local town there is a community scheme to use empty shops, meaning rent is heavily subsidised-sooooooooo... I open my shop next weekend to sell on pre-owned baby clothes        so any of you that have things to sell, pm me, I have PayPal so can arrange payment through that. I have a fairly obvious shortage of boys clothes in particular!


----------



## addie25

We can't make all the table cards and settings and so on without knowing who is coming so I have to wait. We also went ahead and ordered the center piece for tables n not sure if we has enough since we don't know how many tables we will have since we don't have final head count. So even tho we got a lot done there's a lot that is going to be rushed bc they haven't answered yet.


----------



## addie25

How exciting!!! U or own shop!!!


----------



## addie25

Well DH cheering up my day is not working. He woke up on the wrong side of the bed and is very cranky :dohh. He is just adding to bad mood.


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy!! Amazing! It's wonderful to hear about the good luck you're having!

Ummmm any carters gear comes into your shop - I get first refusal!!


----------



## Sarachka

When I got home from work OH was still asleep so I got back intO bed with him and we've only just got up!!


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Oh.my.god.
> I am having THE best luck. Having spoken to local council etc regarding my degree, my friend got back to me and said that in my local town there is a community scheme to use empty shops, meaning rent is heavily subsidised-sooooooooo... I open my shop next weekend to sell on pre-owned baby clothes        so any of you that have things to sell, pm me, I have PayPal so can arrange payment through that. I have a fairly obvious shortage of boys clothes in particular!

whatever i dont send to B il send to you, but i dont want payment as im not allowed to do that :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah i love those days!


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Crunch :hi:


----------



## poas

Why not April? I can send postal order or something? Or something for James?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello :wave: Another four hours painting/varnishing after babyswimmers and my baby unit is finally finished!! I have :coffee: and will catch up now :book:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Why not April? I can send postal order or something? Or something for James?

cos of the benefits, i guess its like extra money or something? but its ok i dont mind helping out :)


----------



## mummyApril

ah brilliant B do we have pictures?


----------



## mummyApril

what shops are there that do furniture...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka GO SWIMMING WOMAN!! :dohh: It's the best physio in the world, even the physios say so! You MUST have a pool in a 10 mile radius?:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I don't have a costume or transport B. I will and look up when the women-only session is, and then maybe buy a costume and see if mumsie can give me a lift. Do you use a swim cap? Its the getting dressed / faffing with my hair that makes it such a chore.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> ah brilliant B do we have pictures?

Well the varnished drawers are all drying, then once they're dry I can thread the door handles in, then pics may be possible if I can get a new bulb for the light in the nursery since it's kaput. Tomorrow morning certainly though:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

im getting this to go in my living room just need to find a tv stand at a reasonable price now
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21%2BiQlCCF6L._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I don't have a costume or transport B. I will and look up when the women-only session is, and then maybe buy a costume and see if mumsie can give me a lift. Do you use a swim cap? Its the getting dressed / faffing with my hair that makes it such a chore.

Tee hee if you don't like faffing you're gonna _*LOVE*_ baby swimmers! :haha: I wear a swimming hat and goggles.:thumbup: Anyway you won't care about hair and all that once you're in the water feeling the gorgeous weightlessness and movement of your body in the soft ripples :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: And you'll come out glowing and exercised and all your ligaments put back in place and you will have a splendid appetite for food and life and the sweetest dreams afterwards:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

il measure my fat huge tv to see if it sits on here ok and then il get this it goes with the other one kinda wont have these for a while though gotta save lol 
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31spPX6-89L._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> what shops are there that do furniture...

Furniture shops :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy that sounds like a great venture, indeed 2 great ventures, shop and career :thumbup: Superdooper. There's nothing to beat a bit of motivation in life is there? My mum did her degree when she was 50 and has now been working 15yrs at costume making, and the commissions just keep getting bigger and bigger! She was so right not to think it was too late to go for it. As Sarachka said, social work will open up so many doors to you!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Not that I think you're 50 Lissy :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Liss that sounds awesome! 

B congrats on finishing your drawers.. Finally! 

I have a friend here now and we have been shipping for fresh goodies for tea got a Camembert and tiger loaf and carrots and salad and peppers and crackers and smoked cheese with cold meats :munch::munch: excited! I might have a face mask and nail painting... :happydance: 

Sezi you feel refreshed?


----------



## mummyApril

B :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

enjoy Jaynie x


----------



## Essie

DH is making risotto for tea :munch: I'm hungry now though and he's only just started cooking. 

Lissy that's fab about the shop. We went to a second hand baby shop today. It had lots of nice stuff, and you get 50% of whatever they sell your items for. We bought a new cot mobile as the one we originally bought is naff.


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I don't have a costume or transport B. I will and look up when the women-only session is, and then maybe buy a costume and see if mumsie can give me a lift. Do you use a swim cap? Its the getting dressed / faffing with my hair that makes it such a chore.
> 
> Tee hee if you don't like faffing you're gonna _*LOVE*_ baby swimmers! :haha: I wear a swimming hat and goggles.:thumbup: Anyway you won't care about hair and all that once you're in the water feeling the gorgeous weightlessness and movement of your body in the soft ripples :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: And you'll come out glowing and exercised and all your ligaments put back in place and you will have a splendid appetite for food and life and the sweetest dreams afterwards:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

It's the after faffing I'm put off by. The unmanageable mess of wet hair. I've just looked up the time table for a pool at a secondary school and it has a number of women only sessions and a pregnancy session so I guess I should bite the bullet and do it! 




firstbaby25 said:


> Liss that sounds awesome!
> 
> B congrats on finishing your drawers.. Finally!
> 
> I have a friend here now and we have been shipping for fresh goodies for tea got a Camembert and tiger loaf and carrots and salad and peppers and crackers and smoked cheese with cold meats :munch::munch: excited! I might have a face mask and nail painting... :happydance:
> 
> Sezi you feel refreshed?


No I went straight to bed and haven't bathed yet. Still insanely skanky manky feeling


----------



## newbie_ttc

howdy all! :howdy:

i'm coming to you live from.... my desk at work (big shocker) :dohh: i have zero energy today. i'd really love to crawl back in bed right about now. 

how'd the belly blessing go trin? i haven't had a chance to read back yet. 

Molly! :hug: i hope your brother turns up very soon, safe and sound.

Congrats hayley! see what updating your relationship status on fb can do?!? :winkwink: your wedding date is 2 days before my due date so i'll always remember it, just like b's wedding date march 12th.

speaking of which, any big plans for your 1st anniversary b?

Jaynie, you're such a gorgeous girl it's no wonder his friend has a crush on you! living with your friend will be a blast, i'm happy for you doll. :hugs:

that's all i can think of for now :-k

nuv u girls! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

You have very complex hair Sarachka :haha: DO IT! You won't be pregnant for ever and you'll miss the boat for a pregnant swim, just when you most need it! 

I feel a humbug shapes sewing urge coming upon me...


----------



## Sarachka

Because I enjoy pushing the boundaries of what's socially acceptable ...

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/72482b48.jpg


----------



## addie25

LOL OMG SARAH!!!! You are 2 funny!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

My friend's BEAUTIFUL daughter (also one of my doula babies


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> My friend's BEAUTIFUL daughter (also one of my doula babies

what gorgeous photos are there more? i hope so, that little girl is amazingly beautiful! i love her lip shape


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah i love the bath bump pic


----------



## TrinityMom

DH's aunt, my mad friend who is emigrating to Israel next month :cry: and MIL (note the disapproving look - that's her normal look)

My mom and me unpacking pressies

DH's half brother and Tarq


----------



## TrinityMom

One of the blessings on the lantern

Message from my mom :cry:


Men eating off Hello Kitty plates :haha:


Mad friend who is moving to Israel's gorgeous boy



My first doula baby all grown up


----------



## addie25

Beautiful pics Trin and I love your hair!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've put the handles in my unit and the varnish is dry and I've found a light bulb so I'll get you some pics in a second!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow Trin that last post of mine was so inane, I hadn't seen your pics :dohh: It looks WONDERFUL fun!!! I was hoping we'd get piccos of your day!!

Sarachak my belly button is sooooooooooooooo outy now! I'll get a pic along with the unit! Yours has alot of leeway yet!


----------



## addie25

DH asked if I mind him going out tonight. If he goes he won't be home till late and I said that's no problem bc he deserves a night out. Secretly tho I don't want him to go bc I'm in pain from walking around the store we went to and I went up and down the stairs one 2 many times. With that said I don't want to go up n down again so I won't be able to go down and make myself dinner bc then I'll be stuck down there.:shrug: I'm not going to say anything tho bc I don't want him to think he is my caretaker u know. He does everything for me and deserves to go out. If I didn't go to that store I would have been fine tonight on my own. I hope he decides not to go but I won't influence that decision by telling him I don't feel well.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh lovely pics trin...........can I come to SA for the dog? Its snowing here!


----------



## poas

Trin...the guy in the middle is hot! Lol


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening everyone :flower:

I have literally just sat down after a lovely but busy day....don't ask me where the day went!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekends so far :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm falling apart toda. I have a funny tremmer on my left eyebrow, you know how you get them sometimes. It's off-putting. I hope my customer's don't see!
> 
> I am so freaking stiff, walking around is getting harder and harder. The referral for my physio was sent off end of Nov and I'm still waiting. I might go to the doctor on my day off next week. I don't know if the cold has something ot do with it, but I'm not cold at work. We have the heating whacked up so I'm actually too hot at work. :nope:
> 
> I have a TMI moan now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> UUuuuuuuugggghhhh so much CM! Every time I stand up I feel like I've wet myself. It's sooooo gross, I want like 4 baths a day.

I had the same problem on and off throughout my pregnancy...panty liners were my saviour :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm falling apart toda. I have a funny tremmer on my left eyebrow, you know how you get them sometimes. It's off-putting. I hope my customer's don't see!
> 
> I am so freaking stiff, walking around is getting harder and harder. The referral for my physio was sent off end of Nov and I'm still waiting. I might go to the doctor on my day off next week. I don't know if the cold has something ot do with it, but I'm not cold at work. We have the heating whacked up so I'm actually too hot at work. :nope:
> 
> I have a TMI moan now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> UUuuuuuuugggghhhh so much CM! Every time I stand up I feel like I've wet myself. It's sooooo gross, I want like 4 baths a day.
> 
> 
> I had the same problem on and off throughout my pregnancy...panty liners were my saviour :thumbup:Click to expand...

My panties r always wet as well. It sucks!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Before.....




After.....




Another turtle baby who's going to need therapy :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooh lovely pics trin...........can I come to SA for the dog? Its snowing here!

That's my baby boy Zeus :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Trin...the guy in the middle is hot! Lol

:haha: The one with his mouth wide open? That's the father of my first doula baby. He's such an odd guy. He's been living in an ashram and has had an abscess in his tooth so to get rid of it he has been eating one raw meal a day and nothing else. He finally went to a dentist today so he ate like he'd never seen food before:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Close ups and with owls and my handmade two tone door handles in strong cotton and all different pairs of colours...
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









003.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Before.....
> 
> View attachment 335244
> 
> 
> 
> After.....
> 
> View attachment 335245
> 
> 
> 
> Another turtle baby who's going to need therapy :haha:

Too much of cleverness :thumbup: That's stunning!

PS send me the old drawer handles...they're exactly what I'm looking for for one of our cupboards :haha: We need our turtle mail service!


----------



## Essie

Trin fabulous pics. Your belly blessing looks like a lot of fun.

Gorge bump Sarah.


----------



## addie25

Awesome job B!!!! Looks amazing!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is my snout...

Kit and Crunch may not want to look:haha:


Spoiler


----------



## TrinityMom

Lissy, excellent news on all your exciting new ventures :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning all, sorry for all the heartache on here :(
> trin I hope your belly blessing goes well
> So....made a pretty big decision last night, in march I enrol with the open uni, and start a 3yr course in social work. Once this is achieved I have already been offered a job, degree necessary of course this is following a previous course I did when Harris was 2, I was short listed to the final 6 out of 675 applicants and was going to have degree and training paid for BUT, it would have meant 40hrs+ from mon-fri and I already worked 16hrs at weekend so would never see Harris. So I took myself out of the running.
> Anyways, my friend who got me into that scheme helped me go through funding etc and fired me up again...when esme goes to school I will have a career




poas said:


> Oh.my.god.
> I am having THE best luck. Having spoken to local council etc regarding my degree, my friend got back to me and said that in my local town there is a community scheme to use empty shops, meaning rent is heavily subsidised-sooooooooo... I open my shop next weekend to sell on pre-owned baby clothes        so any of you that have things to sell, pm me, I have PayPal so can arrange payment through that. I have a fairly obvious shortage of boys clothes in particular!

Ahhh, good things happen to good people Lissy, I'm so pleased about all of the above. I wish you amazing success with your adventures..I'm sure it will be the making of you in terms of your personal goals :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Bethany I love the drawers. I saw something that made me think of you yesterday, but the photo is on DH phone which is out of battery. I'll post tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## TrinityMom

Ginge, before you come to SA you can learn some local lingo


----------



## addie25

Why is my fruit not changing on my ticker for 23 week??


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed. Flipping exhausted. And it feels like Tori has had her foot on my one kidney all day ... bloody sore

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...I wish I was close enough that I could have gatecrashed your belly blessing today. Those pictures really gave an amazing sense of what a special day it was..or that's how it seemed to me. I think Tori is a very lucky little girl...such an anticipated little one :cloud9: 

Those pictures of the children....wow.

I hope you loved every minute of your day my lovely :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany....your efforts are simply a work of art. Have you ever made a bad job of anything in your life?? :haha:

So sorry about Holly's chicken, very sad :( At least Bobble did materialise though :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi....a typically unique and interesting pot pic :thumbup: Love it! Hope you and Elina are in harmony :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooh lovely pics trin...........can I come to SA for the dog? Its snowing here!

It's really snowing here too...I think we're going to wake up to a white-out tomorrow :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This is my snout...
> 
> Kit and Crunch may not want to look:haha:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 335258

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! MY EYES! MY EYES! 

Can't something be done?


----------



## poas

OK...love the cupboards b, but seriously,the belly button?! Not a fan!
Bloody snow is ruining my plans of world domination...looks like we're stuck for the weekend!boo!
I hope everyone is well, and than you for nice things you've all said  and just think of the opportunities I will now have to find things for the bebes


----------



## kit_cat

Cheeky chardonnay....mmmmmmm :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Oooh lovely pics trin...........can I come to SA for the dog? Its snowing here!
> 
> It's really snowing here too...I think we're going to wake up to a white-out tomorrow :shock:Click to expand...

We have only had one snowy day. Hope it doesn't snow again and we just go into spring with mild winter weather. Take a pic tho I love when the earth is covered under a blanket of snow. (just not when it's by my house lol)


----------



## poas

How is the no feeding going cat? You OK with it?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Oooh lovely pics trin...........can I come to SA for the dog? Its snowing here!
> 
> It's really snowing here too...I think we're going to wake up to a white-out tomorrow :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> We have only had one snowy day. Hope it doesn't snow again and we just go into spring with mild winter weather. Take a pic tho I love when the earth is covered under a blanket of snow. (just not when it's by my house lol)Click to expand...

I know what you mean lol..I will take a pic first thing in the morning if it's white and silent!

Hope you're ok and not too fed up on your own tonight :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Is this true?? I just read this on google.
GOOGLE says
"Fetal activity: You may be getting used to feeling your babys movements in the womb. Cherish these light kicks now before they get more pronounced (and painful) and before your little mover and shaker gets a foot caught in your ribs!"

Their kicks will eventually hurt and their feet can really get caught in your ribs??


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is my snout...
> 
> Kit and Crunch may not want to look:haha:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 335258
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! MY EYES! MY EYES!
> 
> Can't something be done?Click to expand...

Well the proboscis swings from side to side when I walk so I may have to strap it down :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Cheeky chardonnay....mmmmmmm :cloud9:

The day I come to visit you I know what to turn up with :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> How is the no feeding going cat? You OK with it?

Well, for Cara it's a walk in the park, she was so ready to move on and had been for a while. It was me that didn't want it to be the end quite so soon. 

I'm ok but I really miss the first morning feed with her. Latterly it was the only one she would take reasonably well as she was hungriest then. It's made me realise how important BFing was to mine and Cara's bonding. It's also given me a renewed respect for how well those who want to but aren't able to BF do in terms of their bonding. It must be hard.

Thanks for asking Lissy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Is this true?? I just read this on google.
> GOOGLE says
> "Fetal activity: You may be getting used to feeling your babys movements in the womb. Cherish these light kicks now before they get more pronounced (and painful) and before your little mover and shaker gets a foot caught in your ribs!"
> 
> Their kicks will eventually hurt and their feet can really get caught in your ribs??

Don't worry about it addie but yes, at the end, the kicks can be a tad ouchy, but nothing unbearable. More uncomfortable.

Their feet obviously aren't actually stuck in your ribs but are in the vicinity, maybe pressing on them. Cara was very good at doing some kung-fu rib manouevres:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Is this true?? I just read this on google.
> GOOGLE says
> "Fetal activity: You may be getting used to feeling your babys movements in the womb. Cherish these light kicks now before they get more pronounced (and painful) and before your little mover and shaker gets a foot caught in your ribs!"
> 
> Their kicks will eventually hurt and their feet can really get caught in your ribs??

Well I couldn't say for twins but with Holly and already for a while now with Henry I get some quite forceful kicks but I wouldn't say they ever got very high on the pain threshold for me:shrug: Yeah they wake me up at night or make me jump and go 'ooohh' randomly in public but it's not _pain_ as in pain of labour or stubbing your toe (the worst pain!:wacko:) Just my experience:shrug: My mum said my bro stuffed his head or bum or something under her ribs all the time and it hurt a bit but no massive deal I don't think.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is my snout...
> 
> Kit and Crunch may not want to look:haha:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 335258
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! MY EYES! MY EYES!
> 
> Can't something be done?Click to expand...
> 
> Well the proboscis swings from side to side when I walk so I may have to strap it down :shrug:Click to expand...

:sick:

*struggles to glug her Chardonnay but perseveres like a trooper*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah see Kit says the same as me about the kicks!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Cheeky chardonnay....mmmmmmm :cloud9:
> 
> The day I come to visit you I know what to turn up with :haha:Click to expand...

An inny? :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Wow the snow is really coming down!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Wow the snow is really coming down!

Yep..same. The sky is the weirdest colour...brown :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think it's bedtime for me. With my Italian book. I've been listening to Italian radio again all my painting time :thumbup: And did a vocab puzzle page from my Russian book in bed with Holly this morning over tea and toast. Holly sends daddy to fetch us tea and toast at the weekends, it's hilarious. She pushes him out the bed and points to the kitchen making 'go on then' type grunting noises then points to her mouth :rofl: She's going to love bossing Henry around!


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

Glad your DH knows his place B :winkwink:

Sleep well my clever little munkiepants :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight folks xxx:hugs:xxx

Pics I sent to DH this morning- it was the Galette for baby swimmers at the pool today and Holly gobbled a slice and a cup of orange juice, ravenous after swimming :awww: Then in the pushchair on the walk home in freezing but beautiful sunny weather she zonked out straight away and did her granny face :awww:

A domani!!
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20120204-01165.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 4









L'Etang-la-Ville-20120204-01166.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Is this true?? I just read this on google.
> GOOGLE says
> "Fetal activity: You may be getting used to feeling your babys movements in the womb. Cherish these light kicks now before they get more pronounced (and painful) and before your little mover and shaker gets a foot caught in your ribs!"
> 
> Their kicks will eventually hurt and their feet can really get caught in your ribs??
> 
> Well I couldn't say for twins but with Holly and already for a while now with Henry I get some quite forceful kicks but I wouldn't say they ever got very high on the pain threshold for me:shrug: Yeah they wake me up at night or make me jump and go 'ooohh' randomly in public but it's not _pain_ as in pain of labour or stubbing your toe (the worst pain!:wacko:) Just my experience:shrug: My mum said my bro stuffed his head or bum or something under her ribs all the time and it hurt a bit but no massive deal I don't think.Click to expand...

KK will just have to wait and see. I have gotten some kicks that made me jump as well but they did not hurt.


----------



## Essie

My DH has just accused me of being "horribly hormonal" :sulk: I think I should send him out to sleep in the snow!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> My DH has just accused me of being "horribly hormonal" :sulk: I think I should send him out to sleep in the snow!

MEN MEN MEN. They just always know what to say.

My hormones are pretty under control but for some reason if you get me laughing, I mean really laughing, it turns into a hysterical laugh that turns into crying and then laughing again. It's very odd. That happened this morning bc my mom called and said my dad fell on the toilet and broke it and sent me a picture of a cracked toilet half on the floor (ahahah crap I started myself laughing again) Anyway I was like in hysterics on the phone and DH was giving me a weird look and when I hung up he said your so hormonal. I think it scares him when that happens lol.


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Trin...the guy in the middle is hot! Lol

i was going to say that, i love the hippy style :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Before.....
> 
> View attachment 335244
> 
> 
> 
> After.....
> 
> View attachment 335245
> 
> 
> 
> Another turtle baby who's going to need therapy :haha:

i love love love it


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> My DH has just accused me of being "horribly hormonal" :sulk: I think I should send him out to sleep in the snow!

Charming eh? Ask him what his excuse is :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Wow the snow is really coming down!
> 
> Yep..same. The sky is the weirdest colour...brown :shrug:Click to expand...

i thought that was the street lamps :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

ooooh hormonal eh Essie?


----------



## mummyApril

off to watch a film night all x


----------



## addie25

:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My DH has just accused me of being "horribly hormonal" :sulk: I think I should send him out to sleep in the snow!
> 
> MEN MEN MEN. They just always know what to say.
> 
> My hormones are pretty under control but for some reason if you get me laughing, I mean really laughing, it turns into a hysterical laugh that turns into crying and then laughing again. It's very odd. That happened this morning bc my mom called and said my dad fell on the toilet and broke it and sent me a picture of a cracked toilet half on the floor (ahahah crap I started myself laughing again) Anyway I was like in hysterics on the phone and DH was giving me a weird look and when I hung up he said your so hormonal. I think it scares him when that happens lol.Click to expand...

I know, men blame everything on hormones! I'm not even sure what I did/said to trigger his comment :shrug: 

Your dh must've wondered what was so funny lol. 



kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My DH has just accused me of being "horribly hormonal" :sulk: I think I should send him out to sleep in the snow!
> 
> Charming eh? Ask him what his excuse is :winkwink:Click to expand...

I will if he says it again :haha:


----------



## addie25

He didn't think my dad breaking a toilet by falling on it was a hilarious as I thought it was. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night my lovelies :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Struggling to breath is becoming a common night time thing. :help:


----------



## Sarachka

I went to bed at 10 with bad heartburn. Id taken Zantac, codeine and it didn't helP. I'm awake with it again now. I'm really quite fed up of pregnancy!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg :wohoo: It's snowed in the night! Holly and I are gobbling our breakfast then rushing off to the park :wohoo: And she has pink moonboots! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It is soooooo beautiful! ! ! Trin I am thinking of you especially from our winter wonderland! 

Gotta dash, taking the sleigh :wohoo:


----------



## poas

Omg, two VERY excited children, not only because of the snow, but also because Emma will simply have to stay here longer                        
They are off to play in the snow and esme and I are on hot chocolate duty! Esme can be a bit of a slacker though, bet I end up doing everything!
Hope you all have Fab days x x x x x when is turt ceremony btw? And Cat, it is hard, but well done you have done something truly amazing feeding Cara for so long x x x


----------



## mummyApril

I have another sick child Angel has an awful sounding cough almost like a whooping sound :( the girls never get ill but they have been this winter so much! Do you think she can still play in the snow? I'm sad for her!
NO Idea how I'm getting to my scan tomorrow!


----------



## Essie

Always happy to wake up to a sight like this :wohoo:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/009bb8a5.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Slow start to the day for me. It's the first sunday in ages that we haven't had to race around like lunatics which is fantastic. Bit of minor DIY to get done but that's all

Clearly did far too much standing yesterday because my pelvis is killing me - has been since last night :nope: So going to rest and take it easy today. Going to wait til 11:30 to eat as well to try avoid voms :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Snow all over FB and snow all over here. I am well jel!!!! We drove for hours to see our tiny bit of snow in Winter and you guys just have to step outside...but then I suppose we got to come home and unwrap and not be all soggy

Nice weather here today. Overcast and way cooler than it has been. My phone says it feels like 34* but I think it's lying


----------



## TrinityMom

So it seems Tori really popped out this week :shock:


----------



## Essie

I don't think the chickens next door are fans on snow. They are all sitting indignantly on top of the fence around their run. We are supposed to be going to my mums this afternoon but not sure if we can get the car out :-k

April :hugs: for Angel. I hope she isn't feeling too poorly and it doesn't spoil her enjoying the snow. 

Trin I'm glad youre having a more relaxed start to the day than usual. Hope your pelvis isn't too sore all day.

Lissy enjoy the snow! Lyra is a bit of a slacker too, she never helps wash up or anything :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We got the virgin snow in the park!! :wohoo: Such a beautiful morning, when DH is back from running I'm going for a walk in the forest (without Holly, a "proper" walk!!) Holly was fascinated, this is her first "walking" snow!! :awww:
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5









009.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









008.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









020.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG you have indeed had a pop Trin!! It's the belly blessing that did it!


----------



## Essie

Wow Trin she really has popped! Can't believe you are nearly there now, seems just yesterday you were getting your BFP.


----------



## poas

Funny you should say that Essie, my chickens are pissed off! Lol, harri just came in and said they need some boots or it is animal ''cluelty'' ha ha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy I'm having hot chocolate if my bloods are good at testing time in 10 mins :thumbup:

Holly does actually put things in the bin now, and fetch things for me! So no longer a total slacker!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well we had a chicken commit suicide yesterday :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning turtles :coffee: I've been up an hour and my friends are still :sleep: :haha: 

No snow for me :brat: just boring frozen rain! Sooo boring! 

I'm sooooo jealous. 

I hope Sez is ok sounds grim these heartburn woes that you have :flower: 

Just reading and waiting for friends to wake, then we'll breakfast and Adam is coming for some stuff that'll be sad, but it might not be, given his attitude in the past couple of days... Sighs we'll see! I'm gonna get my knitting out too :) still after new patters and books though :(


----------



## mummyApril

we had 2 ft of snow here in south woodham im just uploading a pic!!!


----------



## mummyApril

wow Trin such a gorgeous bump defo popped out and lower i think, shes like iv had my party time to get readyyyyy lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bloods 74, I can defo have sugarfree hot chocolate :happydance: They were 64 after breakfast yesterday, having a nice low weekend- I get them from time to time :shrug: Random


----------



## poas

Yeah trin, defo popped! B, Harris is great ed takes him climbing at a big place once a week so Harris has to earn his money to pay for himself  Emma and ed are naturally messy so I guess esme will be in the middle?


----------



## poas

Enjoy your hot Choc b  I just made polenta and was wondering if you could eat that?


----------



## mummyApril

Holly looks so chuffed in the snow, how beautiful is your park! were just going to asda as i dont think this weather is pram friendly and too cold for the baby carrier, the girls have a vest tshirt long sleeved t shirt jumper hoody, tights leggings trousers and sock layers lol they dont know this but when they go out theyll look like Michelin men


----------



## mummyApril

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/423781_10150536291370748_530085747_9011026_1544351567_n.jpg

our 2 feet of snow lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie your garden backs onto gorgeous open countryside- must be lovely for walks.

I'm going to look for boar prints in the snow in the forest when dh is back and I can go adventure rambling


----------



## mummyApril

right off to get ready will post our real snow pictures later love all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Enjoy your hot Choc b  I just made polenta and was wondering if you could eat that?

I can only eat polenta before swimming! It's one of the things that sends my sugars really high, like pasta and rice and white bread and potatoes:nope: Couscous too. I really have to stick with lentils and other pulses if I want to keep them down, what a fussy pancreas I have when pregnant!

I'm enjoying my chocco though:thumbup: :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Love the 2 feet of snow :haha: Have fun at Asda April!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie your garden backs onto gorgeous open countryside- must be lovely for walks.
> 
> I'm going to look for boar prints in the snow in the forest when dh is back and I can go adventure rambling

It is good for walks. Some of the fields grow crops but there are footpaths between them all. There's a river across the other side of the fields too so we walk alongside it.

Enjoy your ramble!


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Yeah trin, defo popped! B, Harris is great ed takes him climbing at a big place once a week so Harris has to earn his money to pay for himself  Emma and ed are naturally messy so I guess esme will be in the middle?

Holly can be really fussy about the order her plate, cups and bowl are at the table and she likes them all touching one another:shrug: and if she spills things she wants them wiped up immediately. That's defo her dad! But she makes a complete tip with her toys in her room so that's good and looking more like her mum!:haha: So maybe Holly will end up in the middle too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wohoo: DH is home from running and taking Holly and Simon out sledging and since sledging is a bit dangerous for Henry instead I'm going to EAT A SQUARE OF CHOCOLATE and burn it off tramping through the snowy forest like an intrepid adventurer!! :happydance:

Laters gaters!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> Oh.my.god.
> I am having THE best luck. Having spoken to local council etc regarding my degree, my friend got back to me and said that in my local town there is a community scheme to use empty shops, meaning rent is heavily subsidised-sooooooooo... I open my shop next weekend to sell on pre-owned baby clothes        so any of you that have things to sell, pm me, I have PayPal so can arrange payment through that. I have a fairly obvious shortage of boys clothes in particular!


wow that is cool Lissy:thumbup:...........i wish i could get an oppotunity like that bet our council wouldnt do anything of the sort, is it going to be open all week or just the weekends? 
Hope Harris and emma enjoy the snow fun and tell esme aunty hayley says she needs to earn her keep and get that kettle boiled up lol!!




TrinityMom said:


> So it seems Tori really popped out this week :shock:

:thumbup:she sure has how amazing that change is and i loved all the blessing pictures especially of your doula babies:cloud9:.........and the men eating off the girly plates:haha:

we have pooey frozen snow and yacky rain Reece is most unimpressed at snowy pictures!

ong last night i got my foot stuck in my straightner wire and tripped over with nate in my arms i did all i could to take the force of the fall but he bumped his head and he screamed and screamed and i cried and shook like a leaf :cry:, he is fine thank goodnessand even the little carpet burn that came up has gone i was s sad and so was he and obviously blame myself for not being more careful:nope:

Jaynie- did you and your friends have a fun night eating yummo foods?

Bethany- bless little holly in the snow she looks smug :thumbup:and your drawers are amazing im so jel and always envy you and secretly wish i was you :blush:

kit-i had a rose last night :winkwink:

hope ya'll well :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

What lovely photo's girls!

Essie i think you should have a bbq party (yes i spied the bbq) in the summer for all the turtles! I would love love love a big open field like that which my garden leads out onto! :cloud9:

B- how adorable is holly in the snow! she is just blooming lushious! How come we have no snow! we live in the north! Newcastle is always the first to snow! :shrug: im very jealous! although i can imaging it is pretty hard waddling in the snow with my wellies on like a clampit! :haha:

Trin- WOWSIE its like you have gone POP! i thought this last night i seem to have gone HUGE but i suppose its cos they are putting weight on quickly :shrug: but everyone keeps saying she will be big and im only little (sends shivers down my spine) any idea how big tori is? Im going to try and find your baby shower photos now..... did you have fun!

What is everyone else doing this weekend? :shrug:

I PASSED MY MATHS EXAM YESTERDAY (all that revision paid off:thumbup:) soooooooo happy cos i suck at maths massively.....i think my family and friends were just as suprised as me that i passed :haha: Then i went over to my stepdads last night and he bought me a hamper for me (stretch mark oil, nipple gel pads, bubble bath, bottle of bucks fizz and 2 champagne glassses for me and dave to celebrate when she is here etc) then a hamper of goodies for baby reed including some tiny red heart shaped sunglasses :thumbup: i love them! So as a reward i came home and nested! Its my turn to nest a little! :haha:

Hope your having a lovely weekend snow or no snow! 

take care lovely jublies!


----------



## TrinityMom

I don't know how big she is Cassie because I haven't had a mw appointment since 30 weeks. My next will be on the 14th so I will be 37 weeks then and I'm sure my mw will do an estimate

I am not at all impressed with the monkeys today. A big male got into our leopard tree and raided all the weavers' nests - eating eggs and babies :nope: Tarq just found a baby that had been dropped in the pool, very much dead and past saving. So cross with him. The weavers have been building nests since November and the first babies were going to come out in a couple of weeks. I know it's nature but I feel unreasonably sad for the parents :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

A few pics 

Elina's wardrobe where everything baby is being stored for now

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/2e485b77.jpg

My two other babies chilaxin together

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/99c0d989.jpg

And our snow 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/b3f6792e.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I blew my mind this morning having the most AMAZING GORGEOUS WONDERFUL 2 and a quarter hour walk brisk walk in the wild snowy forest!!

Sooooooooo fab, and then yummy lunch and now going to chillax in front of the fire all afternoon! 

It was just beautiful, and I feel so fit and strong at the moment and was like an intrepid adventurer in the snow and I saw loads of boar prints:thumbup: And the deep deep forest was SO silent, just me and Henry stirring in my belly, it was MAGICAL!! 

And I ended up eating a good solid helping of Crunch chocolate before leaving since I figured that the hills up to the forest would soon put pay to it, especially in the snow, and indeed bloods at one hour were 74 and at 2 hours were 63!! Mission Nestlé Crunch accomplished!!:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And Holly won the feve in the galette at lunchtime :happydance: She's won 2 this epiphany!! And it's a little golden turtle figurine!!


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany as much as the GD diet is restrictive, it clearly gives you all the energy you could ask for. I should try to follow it as much as possible especially as it would probably help against heart burn too. 

I'm trying to stay as active as possible today inside the house. Doing housework etc. bending down is becoming near impossible.


----------



## HollyMonkey

You can't trust monkeys Trin :nope: 

Cassie my dad wouldn't think of preparing a hamper like that, let alone if he was a stepdad! That's so nice :cloud9:

Hayley I fell on the stairs once carrying Holly and it really shook me up. My back took the brunt of it but it does frighten you :hugs: He'll be just fine, babies are pretty robust really. Haha I bet you're not jealous of my GD though :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PygWEoXBqwE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany as much as the GD diet is restrictive, it clearly gives you all the energy you could ask for. I should try to follow it as much as possible especially as it would probably help against heart burn too.
> 
> I'm trying to stay as active as possible today inside the house. Doing housework etc. bending down is becoming near impossible.

Bending over _is_ fun- DH undid my bootlaces for me when I came in from the snow since there was no seat nearby for me to sit on and do it granny style:haha: And I'm sure Holly drops more and more things on the floor now it's pesky to bend over to pick them up all the time- I'm always doing that bending from the knees squat now:dohh:

As for the diet I think it can only be that making me feel so good at the mo :shrug: I guess it's been 6 months now of amazing food and moderate daily sport (swimming or cycling) so the effects are really being felt. When you have your maternity leave you'll be less tired but yes I think the diet is amazing. The same happened with Holly, I felt wonderful then too. I had one incident of heartburn with Holly before the GD was diagnosed, so can't say I really suffered from it (plus it was after gobbling a tin of sardines just randomly:haha:) but I didn't have it at all once I began the diet. And I've not had heartburn even once this time. You can do the diet without restricting the quantities at all, but just by making sure you have plenty of fresh veg at each meal with healthy carbs and a protein and a milk product. Balance is everything. But it's time consuming- when I was still working with GD I had to prepare in the evening all my lunches and snacks for the next day, since it was impossible to do the Paris snack bar/sandwich option, so you'd face the same problem I guess. It was a chore but on ML it became easier, plus I was stopped early, around 33 weeks or so I think, to help look after the gd.This time it's much easier being at home to eat properly and at the right intervals!


----------



## poas

April esme laughs like James lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

The video of James made Holly laugh hysterically!! :rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

Ugh my house is such a freaking mess!! Until some of the decorating is done there isn't much I can do about it bc things are being used etc but there's just crap everywhere. I can't wait for it all to get sorted and finished!!!


----------



## addie25

Sounds like everyone is having an amazing day in the snow!!!! I slept for 8 hours and I am still exhausted. Its from my day yesterday I bet but we didn't find the vanity for the bathroom so looks like we have to look again. I may send DH into the store and he can call me to come in if he sees anything he likes :thumbup: Super bowl Sunday today. I was excited about it but now my body is so tired I really don't want to go to the party. We shall see.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Super bowl Sunday today. I was excited about it but now my body is so tired I really don't want to go to the party. We shall see.

Sit with your feet up and demand people bring you food! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Lol Sarah that sounds like me on a daily basis!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hayles thanks :cloud9: we did they are still here ahead of Adam coming later for some stuff and all that... I need him to take some stuff and give me my key :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> April esme laughs like James lol x

it makes me laugh :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to have an afternoon bath with a few drops of almond oil in it, reading my book and drinking tea :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

how was everyones snowy day? I have photos/videos, B have you got forest photos?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> The video of James made Holly laugh hysterically!! :rofl:

he does get the girls giggling too lol


----------



## addie25

OMG DH told me not to eat the cookies till after I eat a healthy breakfast, so I eat breakfast and come back and heeeeee ate all my cookies!!!! LOL he is going to get me some more later. They are girl scout cookies you cant just buy them in a store, the girls sell them. We came out of a store and they were outside selling them so we got a box.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> how was everyones snowy day? I have photos/videos, B have you got forest photos?

I have a few from my phone which I can upload. I walked to the top of the world and took a pic from there:thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Nearing hour 20 of heart burn. I am in one shitty mood lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

"The top of the world" is a great viewpoint across a valley of forest and my dh sent me a text on my walk asking me to get some butter from the store during my walk, and I sent him a photo of where I was (he obviously knows this vantage point from cycling and running) saying I was a bit far from the store to get butter :haha: He told me I was mental but he'd expect nothing less from one of my "strolls" and says it's a 12km walk I did since he runs the route I did with his GPS.


----------



## mummyApril

cant wait to see B! love snow pics!
Sarah really hope heart burn buggers off soon!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's serious poopantfucks Sarachka. Have you tried simple remedies like actimel or bicarb?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> "The top of the world" is a great viewpoint across a valley of forest and my dh sent me a text on my walk asking me to get some butter from the store during my walk, and I sent him a photo of where I was (he obviously knows this vantage point from cycling and running) saying I was a bit far from the store to get butter :haha: He told me I was mental but he'd expect nothing less from one of my "strolls" and says it's a 12km walk I did since he runs the route I did with his GPS.

Yes, I was laughing at your earlier post when you mentioned 'moderate exercise' when for me it would be extreme torture :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> That's serious poopantfucks Sarachka. Have you tried simple remedies like actimel or bicarb?

I've tried it all, everything that usually works. Zantac, rennie, codeine, milk, stretches. Nothing is working or helping


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riy6IEY1kUY


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is what I sent dh to say I couldn't get the butter:haha: This is our* Top of the World* 

The pic doesn't do it justice but it's an amazing view, with Paris in the distance. We always pass by here on the bikes and walks just to feel giddy with happiness. It's called "Le Croix St Michel" and there's a cross there
 



Attached Files:







L'Etang-la-Ville-20120205-01178.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









029.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyApril

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419995_10150641596142658_624932657_10957393_801580720_n.jpg

my trees in front garden
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430003_10150641599342658_624932657_10957397_375270398_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/402505_10150641599957658_624932657_10957399_1885712490_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/421679_10150641586727658_624932657_10957380_2139289151_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430110_10150641586982658_624932657_10957381_612673543_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/402259_10150641596727658_624932657_10957394_959691798_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/407378_10150641597917658_624932657_10957396_1957016769_n.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Boar print in the snow; white horses in the snow; the plateau once I'd come up through the steep forest, and a pic DH sent me from _his_ phone of Holly and Simon sledging!!

The interesting thing with finding boar prints in the snow is then seeing the trajectory they take- they're hefty beasts but they pass under the lowest branches and through the narrowest gaps between trees, you can't follow their route for long!!
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









027.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









030.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 2









031.jpg
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0610.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Boar print in the snow; white horses in the snow; the plateau once I'd come up through the steep forest, and a pic DH sent me from _his_ phone of Holly and Simon sledging!!
> 
> The interesting thing with finding boar prints in the snow is then seeing the trajectory they take- they're hefty beasts but they pass under the lowest branches and through the narrowest gaps between trees, you can't follow their route for long!!

i want to swap places with you! beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Love your snow pics April, the girls are having a fab time!! My mum sent me pics, they have the same mega thick snow as yours, which is a bit of a :dohh: thing to say since she's about 20mins from you :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i hope the girls arent at school tomorrow i want to build a snow man!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Love your snow pics April, the girls are having a fab time!! My mum sent me pics, they have the same mega thick snow as yours, which is a bit of a :dohh: thing to say since she's about 20mins from you :haha:

youd be surprised with our dodgy weather! we were the last to get snow in Essex! normally everywhere else has got more snow but i think this year we got a few inches more, well than Brentwood anyway, bout time though lol 
they call it sunny south woodham as were always a little bit warmer than other areas :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

how did all the turtle babies respond to the snow?! James face was a picture he absolutely loved it mesmerized lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'd better go and do dinner for LO, I suspect she's going to flake out very soon after all the snowy excitement of the day :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

yes im about to do a nice cottage pie, perfect for a snowy day :)


----------



## addie25

Love all the snow pictures!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/407378_10150641597917658_624932657_10957396_1957016769_n.jpg

this last one didnt show up


----------



## addie25

I love that picture!!


----------



## Essie

April I love that picture of the girls. It's just a perfect picture of sisterly love.


----------



## mummyApril

thanks guys, yeah they do get on but they can bicker a lot lol right now theyve gone hypo and all i can hear is giggling lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have such a crush on that bag, it must be hormonal. All else failing I could get the way cheaper cosmetics pouch :shrug:

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/FossilPartners/SL3052364_main?$fossilResponsive_pdpdetail$


----------



## HollyMonkey

The cosmetic pouch is just not the same though is it? :shrug: 

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/FossilPartners/ZB5033364_main?$fossilResponsive_pdpdetail$ 

I can soooo feel my book and my knitting in this bag. I think I even want to climb into it myself.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello everyone :wave:

Hope everyone is well..I haven't caught up properly but I've seen some beautiful snowy pics...gorge..every one of them!

I've been cooking..pretty much all day. I've made Cara chicken stock from scratch to go into some chickeny dishes for her to try and I also made cod in cheese sauce which is now freezing merrily in ice cube trays :thumbup: I love watching her face when she tries these new things, and there's something very satisfying about knowing it's all home made :smug: She had greek yoghurt earlier and even although she ate the lot plus banana, she looked like she was sucking a lemon the whole time :haha:

Anyway..the sky is brown again tonight..more snow perhaps?? :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Hello my loves! Beautiful day, beautiful pic I spy April! La la la la la.... I embraced my inner stalker and...


.... I found my brother! :yipee:

(by the way, as someone asked... he's 20 years old.)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Hello my loves! Beautiful day, beautiful pic I spy April! La la la la la.... I embraced my inner stalker and...
> 
> 
> .... I found my brother! :yipee:
> 
> (by the way, as someone asked... he's 20 years old.)

Great news Molly...and massive relief no doubt! Why no contact??


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Hope everyone is well..I haven't caught up properly but I've seen some beautiful snowy pics...gorge..every one of them!
> 
> I've been cooking..pretty much all day. I've made Cara chicken stock from scratch to go into some chickeny dishes for her to try and I also made cod in cheese sauce which is now freezing merrily in ice cube trays :thumbup: I love watching her face when she tries these new things, and there's something very satisfying about knowing it's all home made :smug: She had greek yoghurt earlier and even although she ate the lot plus banana, she looked like she was sucking a lemon the whole time :haha:
> 
> Anyway..the sky is brown again tonight..more snow perhaps?? :-k

ahhh glad Cara is eating so well always a good sign :) 
its meant to snow tomorrow so who knows i hope so i want the girls home tomorrow :D


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Hello my loves! Beautiful day, beautiful pic I spy April! La la la la la.... I embraced my inner stalker and...
> 
> 
> .... I found my brother! :yipee:
> 
> (by the way, as someone asked... he's 20 years old.)

yaya BRILLIANT NEWS sooo happy for you!


----------



## Essie

Fab news Molly.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Been researching natural heartburn remedies on the web;

Sarachka have you tried....

*A digestive walk after meals*

*A teaspoon of brown sugar*

*Yoghurt at all meals*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent Mollz! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hmm. No bethany. I have a yogurt most lunches and have never got it after lunch so there's very possibly something in that. Sugar often brings it on.


----------



## Sarachka

Such good news Molly!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Hope everyone is well..I haven't caught up properly but I've seen some beautiful snowy pics...gorge..every one of them!
> 
> I've been cooking..pretty much all day. I've made Cara chicken stock from scratch to go into some chickeny dishes for her to try and I also made cod in cheese sauce which is now freezing merrily in ice cube trays :thumbup: I love watching her face when she tries these new things, and there's something very satisfying about knowing it's all home made :smug: She had greek yoghurt earlier and even although she ate the lot plus banana, she looked like she was sucking a lemon the whole time :haha:
> 
> Anyway..the sky is brown again tonight..more snow perhaps?? :-k

Watch it, she'll be nabbing your polenta and garlic mushroom starter at restaurants soon :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hmm. No bethany. I have a yogurt most lunches and have never got it after lunch so there's very possibly something in that. Sugar often brings it on.

That's logical since I have no sugar and LOTS of natural yoghurt and no heartburn! Not the best weather to try an after dinner walk in the dark and skid on your arse :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bet I get heartburn now tonight :haha: I ate a rollmop herring before bed last night and was a little concerned but it slipped down a treat!


----------



## mummyApril

bh uv67gr hhhhhhhhhhhgf6rf n cn cr4

from James


----------



## Mollykins

Just being 20 and wanting to find himself or some such thing. All well and good but tell me next time you are going to drop off the grid hey?! Anyway, he's coming over for the Super Bowl party today. First time meeting Leo :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

And it just goes to figure that as soon as I moan to girls he is found... :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Seems funny crocheting a lightweight pastel summer blanket on a snowy evening in front of a log fire!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow not only have you found him but he's going to pay you a visit too! I'm happy for you Molly :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> And it just goes to figure that as soon as I moan to girls he is found... :dohh:

Well if that's all it took to make him be found, then you know what to do next time :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Glad you found your brother Molly.

Had a nice lunch just now; tuna on wheat bread. :thumbup. Now just resting a bit and then super bowl party later.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Glad you found your brother Molly.
> 
> Had a nice lunch just now; tuna on wheat bread. :thumbup. Now just resting a bit and then super bowl party later.

Thats what I had for lunch too :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i am sooooooooooooooooo tired!


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Hello my loves! Beautiful day, beautiful pic I spy April! La la la la la.... I embraced my inner stalker and...
> 
> 
> .... I found my brother! :yipee:
> 
> (by the way, as someone asked... he's 20 years old.)

That's SUCH a relied Molly! Thank you for letting us know :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

They just had a thing on the French news about it being the Superbowl. I've never heard of it before :blush: But then none of you guys care much about Le Tour de France when I'm in full TDF swing in the summer :haha: But I paid attention to the coverage because of you Addie! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Tori has bruised me :shock: There's a spot right at the top of my uterus that has been sensitive for a couple of days and in the bath you can see a faint bruise spreading. I bruise very easily and they hang around for ages but the boys never did that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've almost finished the one from last big square for Henry's pale green and white blanket


----------



## mummyApril

im thinking i might stuff my face tonight considering i cant eat anything until bout 1pm tomorrow :(


----------



## mummyApril

oh dear Trin, and my mum said boys were more vicious i disagree lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Tori has bruised me :shock: There's a spot right at the top of my uterus that has been sensitive for a couple of days and in the bath you can see a faint bruise spreading. I bruise very easily and they hang around for ages but the boys never did that!

Hollypop did that to me!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are you feeling all better April?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Are you feeling all better April?

kinda, get pains on n off some good days some not so good, but traipsing around in the snow today i ache like a bitch!


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The video of James made Holly laugh hysterically!! :rofl:
> 
> he does get the girls giggling too lolClick to expand...




Mollykins said:


> Hello my loves! Beautiful day, beautiful pic I spy April! La la la la la.... I embraced my inner stalker and...
> 
> 
> .... I found my brother! :yipee:
> 
> (by the way, as someone asked... he's 20 years old.)

It was almost definitely my 000 post :smug: :wohoo:

Must be such a weight off :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

so how was everyones weekend?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yeah snow is hard work, it's like walking in sand! Bet my legs ache in the morning after my snow walking too- I did some really steep hills so I'll probably suffer for it tomorrow :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

April I've had a decent weekend I suppose considering I am so poor had fun with the girls and some other friends came today for the football. They've just gone and Adam is coming with the key and for some stuff I have started to gather for him. Hope it goes ok. The weekends go so fast when you work don't they. It's a bit sad. I'm hoping to go to Amsterdam in March another reason I'm so skint! I waffle... 

Hope you're not too achey :hugs: seems you had fun regardless :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Yeah snow is hard work, it's like walking in sand! Bet my legs ache in the morning after my snow walking too- I did some really steep hills so I'll probably suffer for it tomorrow :fool:

i love walking in snow, its a great work out without really knowing it!


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> April I've had a decent weekend I suppose considering I am so poor had fun with the girls and some other friends came today for the football. They've just gone and Adam is coming with the key and for some stuff I have started to gather for him. Hope it goes ok. The weekends go so fast when you work don't they. It's a bit sad. I'm hoping to go to Amsterdam in March another reason I'm so skint! I waffle...
> 
> Hope you're not too achey :hugs: seems you had fun regardless :)

sounds like a fab weekend! its nice to have friends over, weekends go faster even when you dont work lol not enough days not waking up to an alarm and school run! hope it goes well with Adam :hugs:
p.s i really want to go to Amsterdam!


----------



## Sarachka

I feel rechid.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I'm going to be realistic and take back that big fat novel I got from the library the other day that I still haven't started yet because I'm really into my Italian novel, which is also fat (593 pages, wouldn't want that as a blood reading :shock:) and I read Italian slower than English and French so I think I should be mature about this and go back for the library book when I've finished Il Giardino dei Segreti


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my word...OH and I have two nights out lined up and two babysitters to accommodate :happydance: Since Cara was born, we've had two hours together away from her. We are going for a meal on the 14th and then to a wedding reception on the 17th March. OMG!!!!! I bet all we do is talk about Cara :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin can you put any language book on a Kindle?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I feel rechid.

:( :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I think I'm going to be realistic and take back that big fat novel I got from the library the other day that I still haven't started yet because I'm really into my Italian novel, which is also fat (593 pages, wouldn't want that as a blood reading :shock:) and I read Italian slower than English and French so I think I should be mature about this and go back for the library book when I've finished Il Giardino dei Segreti

you really are intelligent! i wish i could read italian, or for that matter another language!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I feel rechid.

Oh no! Is it the pesky heartburn still?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Oh my word...OH and I have two nights out lined up and two babysitters to accommodate :happydance: Since Cara was born, we've had two hours together away from her. We are going for a meal on the 14th and then to a wedding reception on the 17th March. OMG!!!!! I bet all we do is talk about Cara :blush:

ah thats fab sounds lovely! even if you do talk about Cara, shes both of your lives which bonds your love more :) 
my dad said hed look after James here for a few hours one night soon, might take him up on that....


----------



## TrinityMom

Scary! Flesh eating bacteria at our beaches...guess I won't be going into the sea any time soon

https://m.iol.co.za/article/view/s/81/a/172682


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to be realistic and take back that big fat novel I got from the library the other day that I still haven't started yet because I'm really into my Italian novel, which is also fat (593 pages, wouldn't want that as a blood reading :shock:) and I read Italian slower than English and French so I think I should be mature about this and go back for the library book when I've finished Il Giardino dei Segreti
> 
> you really are intelligent! i wish i could read italian, or for that matter another language!Click to expand...

I'm not at all! Languages you just need to relax and nibble at them like a bowl of popcorn and eventually if you eat enough you'll get full up :munch: And I do live in France and am married to a froggy, kind of helps with the French :fool:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Oh my word...OH and I have two nights out lined up and two babysitters to accommodate :happydance: Since Cara was born, we've had two hours together away from her. We are going for a meal on the 14th and then to a wedding reception on the 17th March. OMG!!!!! I bet all we do is talk about Cara :blush:

Bet itll be nice to have some couple time together as grownups instead of parents. DH and I are going out for a meal for our anniversary. My parents offered to babysit and pay for the meal as a present :thumbup: it'll be our first time together away from Lyra, I bet we talk about her the whole time too.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Trin can you put any language book on a Kindle?

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We've got to get a babysitter for our anniversary too, 12th March so we can go out for a meal somewhere together


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtletonia. Sweet dreams
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

In 15 mins I do my bloods then will go to bed with a hot water bottle and Italian book :cloud9: 

Random post that was


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night trinno :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Done my bloods early actually because I want to go to cosyland now, 105 so they're fine.

Nighty night all xxxxx:kiss: Sweet snowy dreams!

Hope you feel better soon Sarachka, and good luck not having breakfast April :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Scary! Flesh eating bacteria at our beaches...guess I won't be going into the sea any time soon
> 
> https://m.iol.co.za/article/view/s/81/a/172682

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/themarbleintheoatmeal/smilies/sick0020.gif


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to be realistic and take back that big fat novel I got from the library the other day that I still haven't started yet because I'm really into my Italian novel, which is also fat (593 pages, wouldn't want that as a blood reading :shock:) and I read Italian slower than English and French so I think I should be mature about this and go back for the library book when I've finished Il Giardino dei Segreti
> 
> you really are intelligent! i wish i could read italian, or for that matter another language!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not at all! Languages you just need to relax and nibble at them like a bowl of popcorn and eventually if you eat enough you'll get full up :munch: And I do live in France and am married to a froggy, kind of helps with the French :fool:Click to expand...

but then if i eat too much il throw up and have verbal diarrhoea? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

night Trin night B sleep well x


----------



## mummyApril

well im off for a longgggg soak in my bath, with my book that i still havent finished as being a mum of 3 is busy busy busy x


----------



## mummyApril

i like saying that mum of 3 :cloud9: i have a son! haha never gets old!


----------



## mummyApril

night all x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Scary! Flesh eating bacteria at our beaches...guess I won't be going into the sea any time soon
> 
> https://m.iol.co.za/article/view/s/81/a/172682
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/themarbleintheoatmeal/smilies/sick0020.gifClick to expand...

I second that April :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word...OH and I have two nights out lined up and two babysitters to accommodate :happydance: Since Cara was born, we've had two hours together away from her. We are going for a meal on the 14th and then to a wedding reception on the 17th March. OMG!!!!! I bet all we do is talk about Cara :blush:
> 
> Bet itll be nice to have some couple time together as grownups instead of parents. DH and I are going out for a meal for our anniversary. My parents offered to babysit and pay for the meal as a present :thumbup: it'll be our first time together away from Lyra, I bet we talk about her the whole time too.Click to expand...

Yes, we are looking forward to it very much!

Oooo, you and DH going somewhere fancy for your meal? When is your anniversary?

We will have been married 10 years this year and we'd always planned to return to Mauritius on our 10th anniversary....guess not though :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> We've got to get a babysitter for our anniversary too, 12th March so we can go out for a meal somewhere together

Wow...that's been the fastest year EVER hasn't it!?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word...OH and I have two nights out lined up and two babysitters to accommodate :happydance: Since Cara was born, we've had two hours together away from her. We are going for a meal on the 14th and then to a wedding reception on the 17th March. OMG!!!!! I bet all we do is talk about Cara :blush:
> 
> Bet itll be nice to have some couple time together as grownups instead of parents. DH and I are going out for a meal for our anniversary. My parents offered to babysit and pay for the meal as a present :thumbup: it'll be our first time together away from Lyra, I bet we talk about her the whole time too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are looking forward to it very much!
> 
> Oooo, you and DH going somewhere fancy for your meal? When is your anniversary?
> 
> We will have been married 10 years this year and we'd always planned to return to Mauritius on our 10th anniversary....guess not though :haha:Click to expand...

We haven't decided where to go yet. Maybe to the coast somewhere as there's lots of nice restaurants round there where all the Londoners have their second homes. Our anniversary is the 29th February, we will have been married four years. When we first talked about ttc we thought we'd start around now.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word...OH and I have two nights out lined up and two babysitters to accommodate :happydance: Since Cara was born, we've had two hours together away from her. We are going for a meal on the 14th and then to a wedding reception on the 17th March. OMG!!!!! I bet all we do is talk about Cara :blush:
> 
> Bet itll be nice to have some couple time together as grownups instead of parents. DH and I are going out for a meal for our anniversary. My parents offered to babysit and pay for the meal as a present :thumbup: it'll be our first time together away from Lyra, I bet we talk about her the whole time too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are looking forward to it very much!
> 
> Oooo, you and DH going somewhere fancy for your meal? When is your anniversary?
> 
> We will have been married 10 years this year and we'd always planned to return to Mauritius on our 10th anniversary....guess not though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We haven't decided where to go yet. Maybe to the coast somewhere as there's lots of nice restaurants round there where all the Londoners have their second homes. Our anniversary is the 29th February, we will have been married four years. When we first talked about ttc we thought we'd start around now.Click to expand...

Well, you were right..only it's for your second :thumbup:
Oh I'd LOVE to live by the sea...I think that's my retirement dream :cloud9: *suddenly feels very :jo:*


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word...OH and I have two nights out lined up and two babysitters to accommodate :happydance: Since Cara was born, we've had two hours together away from her. We are going for a meal on the 14th and then to a wedding reception on the 17th March. OMG!!!!! I bet all we do is talk about Cara :blush:
> 
> Bet itll be nice to have some couple time together as grownups instead of parents. DH and I are going out for a meal for our anniversary. My parents offered to babysit and pay for the meal as a present :thumbup: it'll be our first time together away from Lyra, I bet we talk about her the whole time too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are looking forward to it very much!
> 
> Oooo, you and DH going somewhere fancy for your meal? When is your anniversary?
> 
> We will have been married 10 years this year and we'd always planned to return to Mauritius on our 10th anniversary....guess not though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We haven't decided where to go yet. Maybe to the coast somewhere as there's lots of nice restaurants round there where all the Londoners have their second homes. Our anniversary is the 29th February, we will have been married four years. When we first talked about ttc we thought we'd start around now.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you were right..only it's for your second :thumbup:
> Oh I'd LOVE to live by the sea...I think that's my retirement dream :cloud9: *suddenly feels very :jo:*Click to expand...

Haha yes you're right. 

I love living so close to the sea, although in the summer it's a bit of a nightmare with the traffic. I love a wintery walk along the beach though.


----------



## kit_cat

Well it's good night from me my lovelies :kiss:

(Been looking for a buggy tonight..anyone any suggestions, looking at Maclaren techno XTs but not sure)


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Sorry for my absence... had a busy weekend and haven't had much time to be on the computer. I have been trying to catch up here and there on my phone and I try to leave the thread open so I can try to keep up.

Anyhow, Rhyko and I had a doctor's appointment yesterday. Rhyko had his 4 month appointment (two weeks late due to the snow we had two weeks ago) and I (finally!) had a postpartum exam!

The doctor looked Rhyko over top to bottom, evaluated him and and measured him and said he's totally all caught up to his age and is a typical 4 month old baby in all aspects - not a 7 week preemie! :dance:

And she said my girls parts look totally fine and normal and all is good. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

So glad everything went well at the doctors!!


----------



## addie25

It finally happened..... I peed my pants :dohh: I started choking bc I had horrible acid reflux and I kept coughing so hard that I peed..... Not fun but at least we had just come home from the party so no one was around except DH.


----------



## mummyApril

I'm really worried about Angels cough, she's really coughing and it sounds really whoopy :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ughh my phone took 30mins to load the page this morning!

Morning :coffee:

GOOD NEWS- fasting bloods perfect, weight UP to 49.8kg! :wohoo: Ok it's only up from 49.7 but up is up and this is my last week at under 50kg, just you wait and see!!

Done a page of 'b' word Russian puzzles over tea and toast- I love that brother is like 'brat' :haha: 

You all sleep well?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck for your scan April!!

Right off to be constructive rather than spamming you all out!

Happy Mondays :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Monday Monday...

:coffee: :coffee: 

You would have all been so proud of me with Adam last night. I didn't touch him, I got my key back and he took some stuff! :smug: I am especially :smug: about not :sex: him. However he's asked me if I want to be friends with benefits starting tonight :shock:. Needless to say with :af: as an excuse I am ok :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Monday morning and I'm at work...how unusual! But I have 2 new patients today so I couldn't take the day off. 

DH has to phone his boss today and ask for a raise. We're really battling and I found his payslips from 2 years ago and he's now earning R60 a month more than he was then (about 5 pounds!!!) SO things really have to change. He's even talking about changing his profession if he can't earn more. It's all very stressful, but electricity has gone up a whopping 66% and food and petrol have increased dramatically so it has to be done

There's my long story!!!

Now to catch up :coffee:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ughh my phone took 30mins to load the page this morning!
> 
> Morning :coffee:
> 
> GOOD NEWS- fasting bloods perfect, weight UP to 49.8kg! :wohoo: Ok it's only up from 49.7 but up is up and this is my last week at under 50kg, just you wait and see!!
> 
> Done a page of 'b' word Russian puzzles over tea and toast- I love that brother is like 'brat' :haha:
> 
> You all sleep well?

Well done on weight B :thumbup: I'm feeling pretty :smug: about weight too - only put on 0.4 kg since 30 weeks so total is 4.4kg (I went up to 4.7kg but lost that - somehow eating creamy potato bake, cassata and cherry coke this weekend :wacko: Figure that one out!!!)


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I'm really worried about Angels cough, she's really coughing and it sounds really whoopy :(

Sorry Angel :hugs: Is the air dry? Obviously cold but cold dry air normally causes that. Try some honey and hot water to soothe it a bit


----------



## TrinityMom

Good luck for today April. Hope it yields some answers


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ughh my phone took 30mins to load the page this morning!
> 
> Morning :coffee:
> 
> GOOD NEWS- fasting bloods perfect, weight UP to 49.8kg! :wohoo: Ok it's only up from 49.7 but up is up and this is my last week at under 50kg, just you wait and see!!
> 
> Done a page of 'b' word Russian puzzles over tea and toast- I love that brother is like 'brat' :haha:
> 
> You all sleep well?
> 
> Well done on weight B :thumbup: I'm feeling pretty :smug: about weight too - only put on 0.4 kg since 30 weeks so total is 4.4kg (I went up to 4.7kg but lost that - somehow eating creamy potato bake, cassata and cherry coke this weekend :wacko: Figure that one out!!!)Click to expand...

Thanks Trin.:hugs: Plus I had a long walk yesterday and did 2 poos so I probably would have been up to 50kgs without that!!:haha: Well done on your weight too, I guess because you're still working hard you're burning off the coke and cake


----------



## mummyApril

Well done B! 
Goodluck Trin with DH and work, airs not really dry but i did allow her to play in the snow yesterday not sure if that made it worse :shrug: she was well wrapped up but now i feel bad, shes ok this morning, i give honey and lemon with warm water all the time its lush lol :thumbup:
well done Jaynie for staying strong :)
Thanks B and Trin, im starving already, mainly cos i want a cup of tea and a bacon sarnie! Today is AF do you think they will know through the scan? awkward lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm very hungry today after my long walk yesterday. I keep having to have food but it's quite difficult keeping it low blood sugar food. There's some fish soup in the fridge, a bit pungent at 10am but needs must!!

Well done Jaynie at not having a pity shag with Adam :thumbup: Been there, done that, it doesn't change anything!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oops sorry I forgot you were fasting April, I won't talk about food! :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Tomorrow begins my last week of 2nd tri and then I go to big school next week :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Oops sorry I forgot you were fasting April, I won't talk about food! :dohh:

its ok makes up for the times i said the M word!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Tomorrow begins my last week of 2nd tri and then I go to big school next week :happydance:

thats insane! gone way quick!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow begins my last week of 2nd tri and then I go to big school next week :happydance:
> 
> thats insane! gone way quick!Click to expand...

I can't believe how quickly it's going:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oops sorry I forgot you were fasting April, I won't talk about food! :dohh:
> 
> its ok makes up for the times i said the M word!Click to expand...

Ha ha this is true :haha: I should make the most of it!! :tease:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ughh my phone took 30mins to load the page this morning!
> 
> Morning :coffee:
> 
> GOOD NEWS- fasting bloods perfect, weight UP to 49.8kg! :wohoo: Ok it's only up from 49.7 but up is up and this is my last week at under 50kg, just you wait and see!!
> 
> Done a page of 'b' word Russian puzzles over tea and toast- I love that brother is like 'brat' :haha:
> 
> You all sleep well?
> 
> Well done on weight B :thumbup: I'm feeling pretty :smug: about weight too - only put on 0.4 kg since 30 weeks so total is 4.4kg (I went up to 4.7kg but lost that - somehow eating creamy potato bake, cassata and cherry coke this weekend :wacko: Figure that one out!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin.:hugs: Plus I had a long walk yesterday and did 2 poos so I probably would have been up to 50kgs without that!!:haha: Well done on your weight too, I guess because you're still working hard you're burning off the coke and cakeClick to expand...

I suppose so. Also, my portions have not been big and obviously the body burns lots of calories while making a whole new person. Still, I must focus on getting better nutrients in this week


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Oops sorry I forgot you were fasting April, I won't talk about food! :dohh:

Not sure your fish soup counts as tempting food talk :sick: :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow begins my last week of 2nd tri and then I go to big school next week :happydance:
> 
> thats insane! gone way quick!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how quickly it's going:wacko:Click to expand...

Soon you'll be a pumpkin!!! That's waaaaay past the serious fruit stage!

When it's full moon I'll have one lunar month to go :shock:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all !!!

Fish soup for breakie ....... Intresting 

Hope all is well, good luck today April x


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh Trin, if not to nosey lol ... Did you always know you wanted 4 children ? X


----------



## HollyMonkey

I could actually eat M******** before I go swimming-I can't remember if you can get them in France or not though!! I'll have a look at the shop later!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!!
> 
> Fish soup for breakie ....... Intresting
> 
> Hope all is well, good luck today April x

Crunchster!!! :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Ohhh Trin, if not to nosey lol ... Did you always know you wanted 4 children ? X

Too nosey! :haha: After cm and bd and all the other things :rofl:

No, I wanted 3 so Tarq was my last. Then I started delivering the babies and I wanted to do it just one more time. I am SO looking forward to this birth. It's like returning somewhere you've visited before, but this time being the tour guide and knowing where all the beautiful spots are and what to look out for...that probably sounds weird but it's how I feel. My last journey into labour land


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !!!
> 
> Fish soup for breakie ....... Intresting
> 
> Hope all is well, good luck today April x

Well it's not really brekkie. Brekkie was at 6am and was toast and bacon and fromage frais and tea. Then came the coffee and fibre cracker with cream cheese snacklet at 9am. Soooo hungry!!

I know you weren't asking me but I always knew I wanted 3 kids but I'm happy to settle for 2 in the light of GD and marrying someone who already has 2, things I couldn't predict!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh Trin, if not to nosey lol ... Did you always know you wanted 4 children ? X
> 
> Too nosey! :haha: After cm and bd and all the other things :rofl:
> 
> No, I wanted 3 so Tarq was my last. Then I started delivering the babies and I wanted to do it just one more time. I am SO looking forward to this birth. It's like returning somewhere you've visited before, but this time being the tour guide and knowing where all the beautiful spots are and what to look out for...that probably sounds weird but it's how I feel. My last journey into labour landClick to expand...

It gave you another shot at having a girl too!! This 'last pregnancy' business is surprisingly relevant to how I feel at the moment, I'm really clinging onto every moment of this pregnancy and savouring it and I'll savour the birth too and all the sleepless nights following! Actually maybe not all the sleepless nights:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Mollykins said:


> Just being 20 and wanting to find himself or some such thing. All well and good but tell me next time you are going to drop off the grid hey?! Anyway, he's coming over for the Super Bowl party today. First time meeting Leo :awww:


Oh Molly im soooo glad you found him:hugs:



Mollykins said:


> And it just goes to figure that as soon as I moan to girls he is found... :dohh:

Thats because we are super dooper with our lucky powers dont you know:thumbup:


Caught up last night but had a banging head and fell asleep after nate about 7.30ish and feel loads better:happydance:

Loved loved loved all the snowy pics ladies and your children are adorable April you should be so proud :hugs:

What is everyone doing today its cold again hey:dohh:

Our bathroom is meant to be started today but no sign of workers as of yet:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ughh my phone took 30mins to load the page this morning!
> 
> Morning :coffee:
> 
> GOOD NEWS- fasting bloods perfect, weight UP to 49.8kg! :wohoo: Ok it's only up from 49.7 but up is up and this is my last week at under 50kg, just you wait and see!!
> 
> Done a page of 'b' word Russian puzzles over tea and toast- I love that brother is like 'brat' :haha:
> 
> You all sleep well?
> 
> Well done on weight B :thumbup: I'm feeling pretty :smug: about weight too - only put on 0.4 kg since 30 weeks so total is 4.4kg (I went up to 4.7kg but lost that - somehow eating creamy potato bake, cassata and cherry coke this weekend :wacko: Figure that one out!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin.:hugs: Plus I had a long walk yesterday and did 2 poos so I probably would have been up to 50kgs without that!!:haha: Well done on your weight too, I guess because you're still working hard you're burning off the coke and cakeClick to expand...
> 
> I suppose so. Also, my portions have not been big and obviously the body burns lots of calories while making a whole new person. Still, I must focus on getting better nutrients in this weekClick to expand...

:haha: For an earth mother you do eat naughty things. tee hee


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Oops sorry I forgot you were fasting April, I won't talk about food! :dohh:
> 
> Not sure your fish soup counts as tempting food talk :sick: :haha:Click to expand...

Fair point! It is tasty though, just a little....fishy :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks ladies 

Just something I have been thinking over the weekend. Few people have said to me If you have a boy next you will be done right ???
Not sure why I would be ???? I understand what they are saying but if I want to have 3, is that wrong somehow ???

I have 2 siblings, so does dh ....
I know when I am preggo again I will really saviour it like you both. Esp as I still feel slightly robbed/guilty of the last part of my pregnancy 

I feel very deep for a Monday morning lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

My fish soup is sooo good, don't mock it! And I have lashings of grated Emmenthal cheese in it. So warming and packed with calcium and trace carbs!!!


----------



## cassie04

Hellooooooooooo everybody!

I am having a short type of maternity leave for a week and a half! Wooohoooo! So I'm going to get my big lump of lard out of bed go round to my friends for coffee then shopping later with other friends .....best plan ever! :thumbup: i have 6 friends with birthday in the next month or so so I'm planning on getting all their presents and wrapping them up ready to hand them over knowing that baby reed probably will put a hold on my shopping addiction for a few weeks! OCD much?!!!!!

Luna-fabulous news about rhyko and your lady parts! :haha:

April- iv already mentioned it on facebook but good luck again for today and keep your chin up! Just remember you could actually be getting somewhere today and getting the answers you deserve! And here's to hoping poor angel is feeling better shortly! There's lots of horrible coughs and things recently!

Addie- as regards to the peeing yourself situation I mentioned this to the midwife cos I will go for a big wee, rock backwards and forward attempting to make sure my bladder is empty and then il stand up and some more will just come out without my control! :blush: she says it's often baby pushing on bladder or blocking it with their head then moving it! I joke about it all the time to my mum,dave and daves mum!

Haha crunchie! I love the "I feel very deep this morning" :haha: I think 2 and 3 is a lovely number! Look at aprils gorgeous 3! Dunno why people would bother breaking their necks to get you to
Stop at 2 ?!?! :shrug: sometimes people just talk I swear without realising what they are actually saying! 

Hellooooooooooo everybody else! 

Getting really eager to meet baby reed! Even dave's mum suggested
Me and dave start sexing! Daves eyes lit up! Errrrr no thank
You! With me and my weak bladder I
Will probably end up weeing myself whilst attempting to be seductive :dohh:

Off to get ready


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm a 3 kids woman but I'll just have to get a goat as my 3rd now


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> My fish soup is sooo good, don't mock it! And I have lashings of grated Emmenthal cheese in it. So warming and packed with calcium and trace carbs!!!

My tastebuds are watering


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, back to work! Lying on the sofa in front of the fire and knitting :rofl: Might request hairbrushing from Holly too :haha:


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies,

Nothing to brighten a Monday morning like looking out on a snowy wonderland. We are lucky that we have the field at the back since that's all still perfect snow as no ones walked on it. And that is what I see out of my bedroom window when I get up :cloud9:

Good luck with your scan April.

B well done on your bloods and weight gain.

Trin busy as always. Will you be working right up until Tori's birth?

Crunch :wave: miss you, Lauren must be keeping you busy.

Hayley any more interviews this week? 

Lyra had a terrible night. Ended up getting into bed with me at half 3 after the fifth time we had been up with her. We just can't seem to get her sleep right. She won't go down until about 930-1030pm and then she wakes for a feed between 4 and 5, sleeps, feeds again at 7ish and then wakes for the day around 830. She has a couple of naps during the day but they are short. We've tried to get her to go down earlier at night but she just wakes and wants to play. It's getting exhausting because we just have no evening at all. She's also got really clingy during the day. 

We tried the family christening gown on her yesterday, it's made from my granny's wedding dress and my brother and I both wore it for our christenings. I didn't think it was going to fit Lyra, as I was only 2 months old when I was christened but it just fits :happydance: hopefully it'll still fit next month, we are going to buy a backup just in case. I'm looking up designs for christening cupcakes today. I'm making her big cake but I want to make some small cakes too. I'm thinking something along the lines of a French fancy type of thing :-k

Have happy Mondays all :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i only want 2 having said that if nxt ones aot easier i might chance a 3rd LOL


----------



## Crunchie

Morning essie 

Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....

She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going 
Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh cassie ! Enjoy your weeks ml, u so deserve it !!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

B how did u possibly beat my posts :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i only want 2 having said that if nxt ones aot easier i might chance a 3rd LOL

How's it all going ??? Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:
 

> Right, back to work! Lying on the sofa in front of the fire and knitting :rofl: Might request hairbrushing from Holly too :haha:

Omg how old will Lauren be when I can force her to brush my hair ????


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Morning essie
> 
> Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....
> 
> She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going
> Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx

We do bath boob bed, and she will sleep for about 15-20mins then want fed again, then be wide awake, then take a tiny feed and go back to sleep. And then repeat the process over and over again, til eventually about 10ish she will go down and (most nights) sleep through til 4/5ish. 

People have suggested controlled crying or crying it out but I don't have the heart for it. And she won't stop until shes fed anyway. It's not so bad at the moment because I can sleep after DH goes to work but in a few weeks I'm back at work :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i only want 2 having said that if nxt ones aot easier i might chance a 3rd LOL
> 
> How's it all going ??? XxxClick to expand...

not good:dohh:

not wanting to spread my negativity on here :(


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i only want 2 having said that if nxt ones aot easier i might chance a 3rd LOL
> 
> How's it all going ??? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> not good:dohh:
> 
> not wanting to spread my negativity on here :(Click to expand...

:hugs: we're always here to listen


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning essie
> 
> Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....
> 
> She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going
> Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx
> 
> We do bath boob bed, and she will sleep for about 15-20mins then want fed again, then be wide awake, then take a tiny feed and go back to sleep. And then repeat the process over and over again, til eventually about 10ish she will go down and (most nights) sleep through til 4/5ish.
> 
> People have suggested controlled crying or crying it out but I don't have the heart for it. And she won't stop until shes fed anyway. It's not so bad at the moment because I can sleep after DH goes to work but in a few weeks I'm back at work :wacko:Click to expand...

The sleep aid (the sheep ) has been good for us but generally Lauren wakes herself up by rubbing her eyes .... So not sure that would help and I know where you are coming from on the cc.

Do you give Lyra a bottle at all ? Perhaps some water for when she wakes the first time ? .... Not sure if that would help .... Forgive me I am just rambling through my brain for suggestions lol


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i only want 2 having said that if nxt ones aot easier i might chance a 3rd LOL
> 
> How's it all going ??? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> not good:dohh:
> 
> not wanting to spread my negativity on here :(Click to expand...

Oh love !!! This parenting lark is hard work esp as our lives change dramatically and our partners seem to carry on like nothing has changed

Hugs - u are not alone xxxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning essie
> 
> Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....
> 
> She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going
> Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx

NEVER miss a nap lol, babies dont seem to like that, James wakes at 8ish and hell have to have a nap on the way back from school run at about 9 we get home at about half 9 hell nap at 10 30 then hell have a play nap at 12 til 2 30 then go to get kiddies from school and nap on way home from school 3 40 til 4 30 then another nap at 5 30 til 6 then bed at 8 30 he loves his sleep and if he misses a nap he hates it and grizzles for the day, i have to change his morning a bit for when i give him breakfasts etc :)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning essie
> 
> Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....
> 
> She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going
> Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx
> 
> We do bath boob bed, and she will sleep for about 15-20mins then want fed again, then be wide awake, then take a tiny feed and go back to sleep. And then repeat the process over and over again, til eventually about 10ish she will go down and (most nights) sleep through til 4/5ish.
> 
> People have suggested controlled crying or crying it out but I don't have the heart for it. And she won't stop until shes fed anyway. It's not so bad at the moment because I can sleep after DH goes to work but in a few weeks I'm back at work :wacko:Click to expand...

i know what you mean i couldnt leave James to cry, he even has a fake cough he does if i leave him without attention haha iv made a rod for my own back really lol


----------



## mummyApril

just thought id butt in there sorry 
i hope Lyra sleeps for you more tonight :hugs: 
thankyou all for your well wishes im on my way to leave in a minute


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ughh my phone took 30mins to load the page this morning!
> 
> Morning :coffee:
> 
> GOOD NEWS- fasting bloods perfect, weight UP to 49.8kg! :wohoo: Ok it's only up from 49.7 but up is up and this is my last week at under 50kg, just you wait and see!!
> 
> Done a page of 'b' word Russian puzzles over tea and toast- I love that brother is like 'brat' :haha:
> 
> You all sleep well?
> 
> Well done on weight B :thumbup: I'm feeling pretty :smug: about weight too - only put on 0.4 kg since 30 weeks so total is 4.4kg (I went up to 4.7kg but lost that - somehow eating creamy potato bake, cassata and cherry coke this weekend :wacko: Figure that one out!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Trin.:hugs: Plus I had a long walk yesterday and did 2 poos so I probably would have been up to 50kgs without that!!:haha: Well done on your weight too, I guess because you're still working hard you're burning off the coke and cakeClick to expand...
> 
> I suppose so. Also, my portions have not been big and obviously the body burns lots of calories while making a whole new person. Still, I must focus on getting better nutrients in this weekClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: For an earth mother you do eat naughty things. tee heeClick to expand...

I know :blush: Luna is far better than I am


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Right, back to work! Lying on the sofa in front of the fire and knitting :rofl: Might request hairbrushing from Holly too :haha:
> 
> Omg how old will Lauren be when I can force her to brush my hair ????Click to expand...

I started her young, but her concentration and coordination is still in the early stages- I can get about 5 minutes of pleasure but have to beware of being bashed rather than brushed:haha: So another year or so before the first training sessions for Lauren I'd say:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would just let Holly cry and go out and do some gardening so I wasn't tempted to fiddle with her :shrug: She soon shut up


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> B how did u possibly beat my posts :haha:

By waffling muchly :haha:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning essie
> 
> Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....
> 
> She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going
> Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx
> 
> We do bath boob bed, and she will sleep for about 15-20mins then want fed again, then be wide awake, then take a tiny feed and go back to sleep. And then repeat the process over and over again, til eventually about 10ish she will go down and (most nights) sleep through til 4/5ish.
> 
> People have suggested controlled crying or crying it out but I don't have the heart for it. And she won't stop until shes fed anyway. It's not so bad at the moment because I can sleep after DH goes to work but in a few weeks I'm back at work :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> The sleep aid (the sheep ) has been good for us but generally Lauren wakes herself up by rubbing her eyes .... So not sure that would help and I know where you are coming from on the cc.
> 
> Do you give Lyra a bottle at all ? Perhaps some water for when she wakes the first time ? .... Not sure if that would help .... Forgive me I am just rambling through my brain for suggestions lolClick to expand...

Thanks for the suggestions. Might have to look at the dream sheep. No bottle, we tried and tried and gave up. My own fault I think for starting too late. I feel like I've just made a rod for my own back.


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i only want 2 having said that if nxt ones aot easier i might chance a 3rd LOL
> 
> How's it all going ??? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> not good:dohh:
> 
> not wanting to spread my negativity on here :(Click to expand...

Pah, we're hardened now :bodyb: As Crunch says new babies can cause alot of trouble despite being so small and innocent.:baby: I'm not deceived by their fluffy bunny slippers!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning essie
> 
> Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....
> 
> She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going
> Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx
> 
> We do bath boob bed, and she will sleep for about 15-20mins then want fed again, then be wide awake, then take a tiny feed and go back to sleep. And then repeat the process over and over again, til eventually about 10ish she will go down and (most nights) sleep through til 4/5ish.
> 
> People have suggested controlled crying or crying it out but I don't have the heart for it. And she won't stop until shes fed anyway. It's not so bad at the moment because I can sleep after DH goes to work but in a few weeks I'm back at work :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean i couldnt leave James to cry, he even has a fake cough he does if i leave him without attention haha *iv made a rod for my own back really* lolClick to expand...

Me too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wish me luck everyone! We are now going to open THE FINGER PAINTS that Holly got for Christmas :argh:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Wish me luck everyone! We are now going to open THE FINGER PAINTS that Holly got for Christmas :argh:

Ooh have fun, are you painting walls, furniture or the floor? :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Nervoussssss its like they're going to say and there's its arms and its face! Hhaha


----------



## Essie

What time is the scan April?


----------



## Sarachka

Essie what is she eating for dinner? Is she perhaps not satisfied and wanting more? Sophie will have her dinner about 5 and then it's bath bottle bed.


----------



## Sarachka

Hello ladies. Have called in sick today. My hip is killing me and I hardly slept over the weekend bc of the heartburn issues. I'll be making a doctors appointment later. 

I'm still in bed. So lazy.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie what is she eating for dinner? Is she perhaps not satisfied and wanting more? Sophie will have her dinner about 5 and then it's bath bottle bed.

I did wonder this. She eats a little bit of whatever we eat, we have dinner around 6. She won't be spoon fed so it's a little more tricky. I'll have to try and think of more food to give her at tea time and try that.


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Trin busy as always. Will you be working right up until Tori's birth?
> 
> Lyra had a terrible night. Ended up getting into bed with me at half 3 after the fifth time we had been up with her. We just can't seem to get her sleep right. She won't go down until about 930-1030pm and then she wakes for a feed between 4 and 5, sleeps, feeds again at 7ish and then wakes for the day around 830. She has a couple of naps during the day but they are short. We've tried to get her to go down earlier at night but she just wakes and wants to play. It's getting exhausting because we just have no evening at all. She's also got really clingy during the day.
> 
> Have happy Mondays all :flower:

I will be working til the end of Feb. She's due 8th March. My last mom is due 27th Feb...I SO hope she goes early- just not this Sunday because we have the photoshoot

My older boys were like this with sleep and it can be very exhausting. It's hard, but they are all individuals with their own needs etc


----------



## TrinityMom

I loove having an organic cafe at work :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

This made me think of you Luna


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Hello ladies. Have called in sick today. My hip is killing me and I hardly slept over the weekend bc of the heartburn issues. I'll be making a doctors appointment later.
> 
> I'm still in bed. So lazy.

Is the heartburn any better now? Hope a day off makes you feel better. On a day like this it's nicer to stay at home anyway.


----------



## mummyApril

All is clear back to doctors nx week for more tests


----------



## Sarachka

Good news April!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> All is clear back to doctors nx week for more tests

That's great April...though you need some answers now :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Glad the scan went well April, what other tests are they going to do?


----------



## addie25

Hope your day of rest at home makes u feel better Sarah.
Trin hopefully ur DH boss listens to him and gives him a raise.
April glad everything is ok 


I was half awake this morning and hear this truck like noise and was thinking about what it could be till I realized it was me snoring!!!!!!!!!!! I don't snore. I guess it's bc I have issues breathing now. Worries me a bit that I'll stop breathing in the night. I told DH to wake me if he hears me snoring from now on.


----------



## mummyApril

it is good news that its obviously nothing major! i think they are going to check my bowels next! not looking forward to that one! maybe i have onset of IBS?


----------



## Sarachka

April I do think it sounds very much like IBS. I suffered from that for years starting in 2004 and so much of it is tied up with anxiety - which would fit your symptoms too. There's cOlpermin you can get OTC which is peppermint oil and they are supposed to help. They helped me and If nothig else your bowel movements smell all minty!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April I do think it sounds very much like IBS. I suffered from that for years starting in 2004 and so much of it is tied up with anxiety - which would fit your symptoms too. There's cOlpermin you can get OTC which is peppermint oil and they are supposed to help. They helped me and If nothig else your bowel movements smell all minty!!

i did think it could be due to anxiety etc, if it wasnt my gallbladder which it isnt, il see if i can get those thanks Sarah il look forward to minty poo :)


----------



## addie25

I have colitis and the pain from that is intense. IBS also have a lot of pain involved and stress is a trigger for it. I would get a colonoscopy and see if that is what you have.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> I have colitis and the pain from that is intense. IBS also have a lot of pain involved and stress is a trigger for it. I would get a colonoscopy and see if that is what you have.

eekk a colonoscopy :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

my period pain is excruciating today :( i just want to lie down and eat....


----------



## addie25

LOL yes a colonoscopy will tell you which stomach disorder you have. I have to go for one after the babies are born just to check on the colitis.


----------



## mummyApril

but thats up your bum!!! lol


----------



## addie25

HAH that part is not the bad part. It's the prep and that medication you have to take to make you poop all day lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

April it was when they suggested a colposcopy that I just accepted that it was IBS and unlikely to be anything worse as all other tests had come back negative lol. I didn't need a camera up my arse to know that I had IBS caused by anxiety.


----------



## Sarachka

Talking of meds that make u poop all day - I'm considering asking for an enema when I'm in the early stages of labour and get to the hospital. Just to make sure I don't poop on the bed during the pushing!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Right, back to work! Lying on the sofa in front of the fire and knitting :rofl: Might request hairbrushing from Holly too :haha:
> 
> Omg how old will Lauren be when I can force her to brush my hair ????Click to expand...
> 
> I started her young, but her concentration and coordination is still in the early stages- I can get about 5 minutes of pleasure but have to beware of being bashed rather than brushed:haha: So another year or so before the first training sessions for Lauren I'd say:thumbup:Click to expand...

beware of toilet brushes too! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Wish I didn't need to get a colonoscopy but with colitis u need to get them every couple of years.


----------



## Essie

I heard back from the job I went for.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Talking of meds that make u poop all day - I'm considering asking for an enema when I'm in the early stages of labour and get to the hospital. Just to make sure I don't poop on the bed during the pushing!!

My body naturally did that anyway ! I couldn't get off the loo for about an hour ...not sure they do enema's anymore ? My hospital does not offer them.


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> I heard back from the job I went for.

Don't keep me in suspenders lol !!!


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Right, back to work! Lying on the sofa in front of the fire and knitting :rofl: Might request hairbrushing from Holly too :haha:
> 
> Omg how old will Lauren be when I can force her to brush my hair ????Click to expand...
> 
> I started her young, but her concentration and coordination is still in the early stages- I can get about 5 minutes of pleasure but have to beware of being bashed rather than brushed:haha: So another year or so before the first training sessions for Lauren I'd say:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> beware of toilet brushes too! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh my !!!! Training begins tonight with Lauren being shown the brush .... Hope she does not think I am taking the piss as she is a baldy !!!


----------



## Essie

Got the job :happydance:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Got the job :happydance:

Huge congratulations ! You really deserve it xxxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

essie thats great news!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

That's amazing you deserve it!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Talking of meds that make u poop all day - I'm considering asking for an enema when I'm in the early stages of labour and get to the hospital. Just to make sure I don't poop on the bed during the pushing!!
> 
> My body naturally did that anyway ! I couldn't get off the loo for about an hour ...not sure they do enema's anymore ? My hospital does not offer them.Click to expand...

Apparently our hospital doesn't offer but you can request one. 



Essie said:


> Got the job :happydance:

Wooooooo!!!! Turtle celebration!!! Congrats Essie thats fabulous news.


----------



## Essie

Thank you :) Quite shocked, I had a voicemail asking me to call the manager. First of all managed to phone the wrong number and got a little old lady :dohh: got the right number and then rang. she said I interviewed really well and they'd like to offer me the job :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I FOUND A PREGNANCY TEST AND GUESS WHAT

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL :haha::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Thank you :) Quite shocked, I had a voicemail asking me to call the manager. First of all managed to phone the wrong number and got a little old lady :dohh: got the right number and then rang. she said I interviewed really well and they'd like to offer me the job :thumbup:

Wow, you said this one would be better for childcare yes ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mmmm minty poos


WELL DONE ESSIE!! That's superdooooopeer dooo! :happydance:


I'm on a mission! Massive mission! :wohoo: Two missions in fact! There's an open doors art trail and exhibition day for all artists in my village in the summer and I've decided to prepare for it, a painting/sculpture a week :thumbup: So while Holly created some lovely pictures this afternoon I've been painting too, for 4 and a half hours. And when Hollinka is in bed I'm going to design a poster to put up in local shops/library etc offering my English teaching services for private lessons.

I keep putting it off thinking 'I'm pregnant' 'I've no car' 'I've got Holly' etc but you never know- I may be able to arrange weekend or evening lessons, or there may be a mum with a baby who wants to learn for a career change after baby leave, or whatever. But basically to give it a shot since there's nothing to lose and some extra cash would be most welcome. (seagreen bag! :happydance:) And it's all about getting known locally, so it's an idea to begin as an investment for the future. Are you in agreement ladies? :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

IBS does sound a feasible one April! Glad they didn't find a crayon anyway :hugs:

Congrats Addie on your :bfp: !!!


----------



## kit_cat

Luna..fantastic news about Rhyko's development! Well done you!!

Oh, and really glad you have an A1 foof :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) Quite shocked, I had a voicemail asking me to call the manager. First of all managed to phone the wrong number and got a little old lady :dohh: got the right number and then rang. she said I interviewed really well and they'd like to offer me the job :thumbup:
> 
> Wow, you said this one would be better for childcare yes ?Click to expand...

Yes it is. It's more hours so would be away a little more but it's no weekends/nights/bank hols and it's the same days every week. I had already made a list of pros/cons mentally (just in case).


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just came across this for Sarachkins...

https://verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/demotivational-posters-punctuation.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Luna..fantastic news about Rhyko's development! Well done you!!
> 
> Oh, and really glad you have an A1 foof :thumbup:

Oh yes I forgot to congratulate you on your vagina Lunes :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Go Jaynie! Well done on sticking to your guns...it's all too easy to go back there.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ughh my phone took 30mins to load the page this morning!
> 
> Morning :coffee:
> 
> GOOD NEWS- fasting bloods perfect, weight UP to 49.8kg! :wohoo: Ok it's only up from 49.7 but up is up and this is my last week at under 50kg, just you wait and see!!
> 
> Done a page of 'b' word Russian puzzles over tea and toast- I love that brother is like 'brat' :haha:
> 
> You all sleep well?
> 
> Well done on weight B :thumbup: I'm feeling pretty :smug: about weight too - only put on 0.4 kg since 30 weeks so total is 4.4kg (I went up to 4.7kg but lost that - somehow eating creamy potato bake, cassata and cherry coke this weekend :wacko: Figure that one out!!!)Click to expand...

Well done both!! No mean feat either way :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Got the job :happydance:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Aps2z8_1qkk/Tu4dPSYHeLI/AAAAAAAAC1Q/skIbj3fD5vw/s1600/well-done.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

The cogs in my brain are all chinking around. I think I might take this as inspiration for my super groovy poster....adapted of course for English lesson poster purposes...

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_dRnLDhNZ6dU/S_XdubgtbRI/AAAAAAAAAC0/47k62MhB-m4/s1600/monty_python_poster.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Nothing to brighten a Monday morning like looking out on a snowy wonderland. We are lucky that we have the field at the back since that's all still perfect snow as no ones walked on it. And that is what I see out of my bedroom window when I get up :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck with your scan April.
> 
> B well done on your bloods and weight gain.
> 
> Trin busy as always. Will you be working right up until Tori's birth?
> 
> Crunch :wave: miss you, Lauren must be keeping you busy.
> 
> Hayley any more interviews this week?
> 
> Lyra had a terrible night. Ended up getting into bed with me at half 3 after the fifth time we had been up with her. We just can't seem to get her sleep right. She won't go down until about 930-1030pm and then she wakes for a feed between 4 and 5, sleeps, feeds again at 7ish and then wakes for the day around 830. She has a couple of naps during the day but they are short. We've tried to get her to go down earlier at night but she just wakes and wants to play. It's getting exhausting because we just have no evening at all. She's also got really clingy during the day.
> 
> We tried the family christening gown on her yesterday, it's made from my granny's wedding dress and my brother and I both wore it for our christenings. I didn't think it was going to fit Lyra, as I was only 2 months old when I was christened but it just fits :happydance: hopefully it'll still fit next month, we are going to buy a backup just in case. I'm looking up designs for christening cupcakes today. I'm making her big cake but I want to make some small cakes too. I'm thinking something along the lines of a French fancy type of thing :-k
> 
> Have happy Mondays all :flower:

Gosh Essie...sorry about the bad nights. I think I'd have gone mad by now if Cara still never slept through..although you just get on with it really don't you? Oddly, I find if Cara is well slept during the day, she sleeps better at night. I used to think I needed to not let her sleep too much during the day, but it seems the opposite applies :shrug: Maybe she needs more solids?


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mmmm minty poos
> 
> 
> WELL DONE ESSIE!! That's superdooooopeer dooo! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm on a mission! Massive mission! :wohoo: Two missions in fact! There's an open doors art trail and exhibition day for all artists in my village in the summer and I've decided to prepare for it, a painting/sculpture a week :thumbup: So while Holly created some lovely pictures this afternoon I've been painting too, for 4 and a half hours. And when Hollinka is in bed I'm going to design a poster to put up in local shops/library etc offering my English teaching services for private lessons.
> 
> I keep putting it off thinking 'I'm pregnant' 'I've no car' 'I've got Holly' etc but you never know- I may be able to arrange weekend or evening lessons, or there may be a mum with a baby who wants to learn for a career change after baby leave, or whatever. But basically to give it a shot since there's nothing to lose and some extra cash would be most welcome. (seagreen bag! :happydance:) And it's all about getting known locally, so it's an idea to begin as an investment for the future. Are you in agreement ladies? :flower:

Fab idea :happydance: You could also teach at your house and arrange around nap time :shrug: I did that when I used to tutor and it was great. And if they woke up it wasn't too bad because they had all their stuff around them to play with. And then you don't need a car (not that looooooooooong distances phase you at all!)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning essie
> 
> Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....
> 
> She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going
> Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx
> 
> NEVER miss a nap lol, babies dont seem to like that, James wakes at 8ish and hell have to have a nap on the way back from school run at about 9 we get home at about half 9 hell nap at 10 30 then hell have a play nap at 12 til 2 30 then go to get kiddies from school and nap on way home from school 3 40 til 4 30 then another nap at 5 30 til 6 then bed at 8 30 he loves his sleep and if he misses a nap he hates it and grizzles for the day, i have to change his morning a bit for when i give him breakfasts etc :)Click to expand...

Wow..that's some serious nap time April!! Cara has approximately 3 40 minute naps the whole day and sometimes less in which case she's GRUMPY!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm minty poos
> 
> 
> WELL DONE ESSIE!! That's superdooooopeer dooo! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm on a mission! Massive mission! :wohoo: Two missions in fact! There's an open doors art trail and exhibition day for all artists in my village in the summer and I've decided to prepare for it, a painting/sculpture a week :thumbup: So while Holly created some lovely pictures this afternoon I've been painting too, for 4 and a half hours. And when Hollinka is in bed I'm going to design a poster to put up in local shops/library etc offering my English teaching services for private lessons.
> 
> I keep putting it off thinking 'I'm pregnant' 'I've no car' 'I've got Holly' etc but you never know- I may be able to arrange weekend or evening lessons, or there may be a mum with a baby who wants to learn for a career change after baby leave, or whatever. But basically to give it a shot since there's nothing to lose and some extra cash would be most welcome. (seagreen bag! :happydance:) And it's all about getting known locally, so it's an idea to begin as an investment for the future. Are you in agreement ladies? :flower:
> 
> Fab idea :happydance: You could also teach at your house and arrange around nap time :shrug: I did that when I used to tutor and it was great. And if they woke up it wasn't too bad because they had all their stuff around them to play with. And then you don't need a car (not that looooooooooong distances phase you at all!)Click to expand...

Well that would be ideal, I used to have Saturday morning lessons at my house before I had Holly, where we used to live, so maybe I can manage again- and you never know I may land on baby sympathetic people!! Holly doesn't nap in the day (unless she swims!) and is a bit in your face but in no time she'll be off to school anyway!! Gotta be worth a shot:shrug: It's something to just play by ear and so long as I'm up front with people about being pregnant and on leave with a toddler and don't pretend to be a language school then they take it or leave it:shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany if any of us has skillz to be put to good use, earning money from home, it's you. I've spent hours combing the web for matryoshka things and know that what you make would sell for good money. I know you've said that you don't like the thought of having to make things to order but I bet if you spent two weeks just making a variety of things and selling them, you'd earn enough for that bag!!


----------



## Sarachka

Back from the doctors. Saw a lady I've never seen before. I much prefer my normal doctor. Anyways she gave me a prescription for paracetamol for my back/tailbone pain and Zantac for the heartburn. She also said she'd be happy to sign me off from work but I declined. I don't want to get in trouble. It is just getting soooo hard to walk around at work though, every time I get off my chair to go to the printer etc it hurrrrrts and by the end of the day I'm so stiff and sore.


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany when I get back from Asda I'll write a list of stuff I know you could make and sell for &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;


----------



## mummyApril

just doing the in stage photos as James is almost 6 months....
2 days old, 1 month old, 3 months old, and 6 months, this will probably be the last stage of him in this swing hes getting so big :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01104-20110814-2216.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG01437-20110916-1303.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









IMG02185-20111127-1132.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG02867-20120206-1834.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cassie04

Hiiii I'm back home! I left at 10am
Nd just got in from visiting friends and shopping! This maternity leave malarky is a bit of alright isn't it???? :haha: although I dunno what I'm
Going to do all the other days .... :blush: daves mum says I always need a project......I think she may be right! I'm going to be rocking backwards and forwards in the corner by day 3 of my time off! :haha: 

Anyhoooooo I really wanted to sneak on to specifically check on the gorgeous April! And I'm glad to see everything came back ok!!!!!! :thumbup: just what I like to hear! 

Sarah- I totally sympathises with the heartburn I constantly keep a bottle of gavisgone in my bag and wake up 2-3 times a night for a swig! (I always find it awfull when I lay in bed) here's to hairy babies :thumbup: how's your hip? Do you feel better for taking the day off? 

Kit! Any more news on turtle awards :shrug: I need Something to focus on before I go crazy with days off:haha:

B- how was finger painting? Any pictures :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

il be back to catch up later, i have children to bath, living room to clean and washing to do...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sarachka! Before I met my very traditional French dh who wanted me to have a proper job with a job title and a social security number I sold my paintings for some very high numbers. I want to go back there! I must exploit my baby leave for that I think!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Cassie, Holly did some lovely pictures! Some of them look like Nutella smeared on toast but there are a few where you can see some colour and form :awww: I'm giving one to my mum in a frame for her B'day as a present from Holly!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just drawing a Union Jack teapot as part of my poster :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't actually have a shortage of ideas of stuff to make that sells, it's just the time to do it all really. Thinking aloud here...


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes Cassie, Holly did some lovely pictures! Some of them look like Nutella smeared on toast but there are a few where you can see some colour and form :awww: I'm giving one to my mum in a frame for her B'day as a present from Holly!

The trick is to remove the canvas or paper after about 2.4 seconds...then you get the Jackson Pollock look. Any longer than that and it's all thing-from-the-swamp :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April it was when they suggested a colposcopy that I just accepted that it was IBS and unlikely to be anything worse as all other tests had come back negative lol. I didn't need a camera up my arse to know that I had IBS caused by anxiety.

if they suggest IBS im going with it, although i dont have trouble with my bowels, but i DO NOT wish to have a camera up there!


----------



## Crunchie

Hey monkey 

Read this and thought of you https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204740904577196931457473816.html?mod=wsj_share_tweet


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Got the job :happydance:

woooohoooo brilliant news Essie you so deserve it! Hope it is the job that makes you happy and fulfilled :)


----------



## Essie

Bethany i saw these the other day when we went to look for a mirror and I thought of you. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/13ba157d.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning essie
> 
> Nap times for us is always hard, over the weekend Lauren missed a nap and my god did we all know about it ! She just screams ....
> 
> She has 3 a day but tends to catnap - its generally 1 hour after she has eaten. Her last feed is done in the dark in her room and we have Ewan the dream sheep ( ha ha ) going
> Do you do the whole bath boob bed thing ???? Xxxxx
> 
> NEVER miss a nap lol, babies dont seem to like that, James wakes at 8ish and hell have to have a nap on the way back from school run at about 9 we get home at about half 9 hell nap at 10 30 then hell have a play nap at 12 til 2 30 then go to get kiddies from school and nap on way home from school 3 40 til 4 30 then another nap at 5 30 til 6 then bed at 8 30 he loves his sleep and if he misses a nap he hates it and grizzles for the day, i have to change his morning a bit for when i give him breakfasts etc :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow..that's some serious nap time April!! Cara has approximately 3 40 minute naps the whole day and sometimes less in which case she's GRUMPY!!Click to expand...

i know! iv tried cutting it down but i wont do that again, James seriously doesnt like missing his naps! i would like to spend much more time with him lol


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hiiii I'm back home! I left at 10am
> Nd just got in from visiting friends and shopping! This maternity leave malarky is a bit of alright isn't it???? :haha: although I dunno what I'm
> Going to do all the other days .... :blush: daves mum says I always need a project......I think she may be right! I'm going to be rocking backwards and forwards in the corner by day 3 of my time off! :haha:
> 
> Anyhoooooo I really wanted to sneak on to specifically check on the gorgeous April! And I'm glad to see everything came back ok!!!!!! :thumbup: just what I like to hear!
> 
> Sarah- I totally sympathises with the heartburn I constantly keep a bottle of gavisgone in my bag and wake up 2-3 times a night for a swig! (I always find it awfull when I lay in bed) here's to hairy babies :thumbup: how's your hip? Do you feel better for taking the day off?
> 
> Kit! Any more news on turtle awards :shrug: I need Something to focus on before I go crazy with days off:haha:
> 
> B- how was finger painting? Any pictures :shrug:

glad you had a good day, thankyou for checking on me :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

everyones thinking about B tonight lol


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> everyones thinking about B tonight lol

:haha:

Lauren treats me to 3 naps a day - one hour after each bottle ranging from
30-60 mins lol 
Once she is asleep I am off like a rocket to do some housework :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hello ladies. Have called in sick today. My hip is killing me and I hardly slept over the weekend bc of the heartburn issues. I'll be making a doctors appointment later.
> 
> I'm still in bed. So lazy.

Hope you're feeling better Sezi :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Talking of meds that make u poop all day - I'm considering asking for an enema when I'm in the early stages of labour and get to the hospital. Just to make sure I don't poop on the bed during the pushing!!

Lots of women do apparently..but you so won't care by that stage :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Got the job :happydance:

I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:

Now...will you take it?


----------



## new mummy2010

im madddddddddd
i just typed a big msg and my computer f***ed up grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> everyones thinking about B tonight lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Lauren treats me to 3 naps a day - one hour after each bottle ranging from
> 30-60 mins lol
> Once she is asleep I am off like a rocket to do some housework :thumbup:Click to expand...

iv never had a baby that naps quite like James he must of got it from when i was pregnant and loved my naps haha


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Hey monkey
> 
> Read this and thought of you https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204740904577196931457473816.html?mod=wsj_share_tweet

Very interesting article. I've never been terribly permissive with the boys and I've been accused by my friends of being too strict. But now that they are older I can see some benefits to it. 11 is a tricky age - all my friends with boys the same age are having problems with cheekiness. Ch'ien has tentatively tried this but really minimally and apologises immediately. One of my friends had a screaming match with her 11 year old over making some lunch for his sister. Ch'ien just wouldn't dare do that

And we're a no smacking family so it's not that he's scared of being hurt


----------



## mummyApril

thats fab new Luna about Rhyko but you didnt need a doctor to tell you that you can see hes real advanced, youd never think he was a preemie :)


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed turts
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Mmmm minty poos
> 
> 
> WELL DONE ESSIE!! That's superdooooopeer dooo! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm on a mission! Massive mission! :wohoo: Two missions in fact! There's an open doors art trail and exhibition day for all artists in my village in the summer and I've decided to prepare for it, a painting/sculpture a week :thumbup: So while Holly created some lovely pictures this afternoon I've been painting too, for 4 and a half hours. And when Hollinka is in bed I'm going to design a poster to put up in local shops/library etc offering my English teaching services for private lessons.
> 
> I keep putting it off thinking 'I'm pregnant' 'I've no car' 'I've got Holly' etc but you never know- I may be able to arrange weekend or evening lessons, or there may be a mum with a baby who wants to learn for a career change after baby leave, or whatever. But basically to give it a shot since there's nothing to lose and some extra cash would be most welcome. (seagreen bag! :happydance:) And it's all about getting known locally, so it's an idea to begin as an investment for the future. Are you in agreement ladies? :flower:

Sounds like an excellent plan!! Let your creative self run wild!!

I've a feeling that bag won't be long on the shelf :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

nunight Trin


----------



## mummyApril

the sonographer has bruised me :( and i keep getting a really sharp stabbing pain on my right side of my c section im hoping thats just adhesions! but its painful to do anything :(
seriously had enough of breaking!


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey monkey
> 
> Read this and thought of you https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204740904577196931457473816.html?mod=wsj_share_tweet
> 
> Very interesting article. I've never been terribly permissive with the boys and I've been accused by my friends of being too strict. But now that they are older I can see some benefits to it. 11 is a tricky age - all my friends with boys the same age are having problems with cheekiness. Ch'ien has tentatively tried this but really minimally and apologises immediately. One of my friends had a screaming match with her 11 year old over making some lunch for his sister. Ch'ien just wouldn't dare do that
> 
> And we're a no smacking family so it's not that he's scared of being hurtClick to expand...

I thought so as well ! lots of food for thought 

sleep well x:hugs:


----------



## addie25

WELLLLLLL I am a crab today, again. Not in the best of moods. I feel like everything I want to order is on back order. Our day bed will take 2 months now the vanity I want wont be here till mid May so I can't order it bc the girls will be here and I need to get everything set up be4 they arrive. I want to order the windows in the girls room but the association won't give us an approval letter yet even tho everyone in our neighborhood uses this company and gets these windows and till we get that approval the company wont order windows. once windows are ordered it takes 6 weeks to get in and then they have to set up a day to come install. UGHHHHH girls can't go in that room till new windows are in there. Just people keep slowing down my progress and I have no timeeeee to be slowed down like this... Rant over...


----------



## mummyApril

do you think it will look tacky if i paint my bathroom tiles? with real tile paint not just any paint lol


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin..sleep well :kiss:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Got the job :happydance:
> 
> I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> Now...will you take it?Click to expand...

I think so. It makes sense with the hours etc. It is more hours but it means no nights/weekends/bank hols etc. I'm going to try to see my boss tomorrow and tell her. It works out quite well as ive got 8 weeks til I'm due back and have to give 8 weeks notice.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> do you think it will look tacky if i paint my bathroom tiles? with real tile paint not just any paint lol

I didn't even know you could get tile paint! What colour are you thinking of painting them?


----------



## addie25

If it is tile paint it should be nice.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hey monkey
> 
> Read this and thought of you https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204740904577196931457473816.html?mod=wsj_share_tweet
> 
> Very interesting article. I've never been terribly permissive with the boys and I've been accused by my friends of being too strict. But now that they are older I can see some benefits to it. 11 is a tricky age - all my friends with boys the same age are having problems with cheekiness. Ch'ien has tentatively tried this but really minimally and apologises immediately. One of my friends had a screaming match with her 11 year old over making some lunch for his sister. Ch'ien just wouldn't dare do that
> 
> And we're a no smacking family so it's not that he's scared of being hurtClick to expand...
> 
> I thought so as well ! lots of food for thought
> 
> sleep well x:hugs:Click to expand...

I thought it was very interesting too Crunch! I was brought up very strictly and so wouldn't have disobeyed my mum for fear of consequences...not getting bashed but definitely made to feel very bad for a couple of days for the offence. I want Cara to have the same respect for us but not for the same reasons. I just hope I can find a balance.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> WELLLLLLL I am a crab today, again. Not in the best of moods. I feel like everything I want to order is on back order. Our day bed will take 2 months now the vanity I want wont be here till mid May so I can't order it bc the girls will be here and I need to get everything set up be4 they arrive. I want to order the windows in the girls room but the association won't give us an approval letter yet even tho everyone in our neighborhood uses this company and gets these windows and till we get that approval the company wont order windows. once windows are ordered it takes 6 weeks to get in and then they have to set up a day to come install. UGHHHHH girls can't go in that room till new windows are in there. Just people keep slowing down my progress and I have no timeeeee to be slowed down like this... Rant over...

Don't worry addie..it will all come together. Quite often when I can't order something for some reason, I end up seeing something I like better and end up glad I couldn't get the original item. Hope that happens for you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> do you think it will look tacky if i paint my bathroom tiles? with real tile paint not just any paint lol

My friend painted her kitchen tiles with tile paint a few years back and they looked really good for a while but then went all flaky...not so good :nope: It might have been the way she did it though :shrug:


----------



## addie25

True Kit its just I am not going to be able to move around much in a month from now and I am just annoyed and want to get things done. And the association I just called and they didn't seem to care about the health issue and said it will take a little time to get a reply. I want to move!! And our next development I do not want an association where we need approval to do things like windows!! My girls cant sleep in there till the windows are replaced. We wanted to do landscaping and it took months for them to get back to us and thennnn they jerked us around for another few months. Well 7 months later we have no landscaping and no approval letter to get it done this spring. The suck here!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Got the job :happydance:
> 
> I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> Now...will you take it?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. It makes sense with the hours etc. It is more hours but it means no nights/weekends/bank hols etc. I'm going to try to see my boss tomorrow and tell her. It works out quite well as ive got 8 weeks til I'm due back and have to give 8 weeks notice.Click to expand...

Ooo, what do you think her reaction will be?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Got the job :happydance:
> 
> I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> Now...will you take it?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. It makes sense with the hours etc. It is more hours but it means no nights/weekends/bank hols etc. I'm going to try to see my boss tomorrow and tell her. It works out quite well as ive got 8 weeks til I'm due back and have to give 8 weeks notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what do you think her reaction will be?Click to expand...

I don't think it'll go down particularly well. Quite a few staff are leaving so she won't be thrilled. I'm not sure whether to go tomorrow or wait for my official offer in the post. I dont want her to get a reference request before I've spoken to her though :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

Ohhhhhh Essie I missed this! Well done u clever one! How exciting for you! I'm so happy for you!:flower:


----------



## LunaLady

ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Got the job :happydance:
> 
> I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> Now...will you take it?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. It makes sense with the hours etc. It is more hours but it means no nights/weekends/bank hols etc. I'm going to try to see my boss tomorrow and tell her. It works out quite well as ive got 8 weeks til I'm due back and have to give 8 weeks notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what do you think her reaction will be?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it'll go down particularly well. Quite a few staff are leaving so she won't be thrilled. I'm not sure whether to go tomorrow or wait for my official offer in the post. I dont want her to get a reference request before I've spoken to her though :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmm, I'm usually quite cautious and wait until I have my offer in writing..but then you're a bit time bound on this one aren't you?

I'm so pleased for you!! Will you be hoping your mum comes round about that extra day of childcare?


----------



## kit_cat

Cassie my lovely..hope you're enjoying your mat leave. try and chill as much as possible :hugs:

Oh yes, the TAs...I'm still waiting for a few awards to come in, so I'll get back to you soon hopefully with a date for when they will take place :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:

Nothing more annoying eh? :wacko:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Got the job :happydance:
> 
> I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> Now...will you take it?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. It makes sense with the hours etc. It is more hours but it means no nights/weekends/bank hols etc. I'm going to try to see my boss tomorrow and tell her. It works out quite well as ive got 8 weeks til I'm due back and have to give 8 weeks notice.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, what do you think her reaction will be?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it'll go down particularly well. Quite a few staff are leaving so she won't be thrilled. I'm not sure whether to go tomorrow or wait for my official offer in the post. I dont want her to get a reference request before I've spoken to her though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I'm usually quite cautious and wait until I have my offer in writing..but then you're a bit time bound on this one aren't you?
> 
> I'm so pleased for you!! Will you be hoping your mum comes round about that extra day of childcare?Click to expand...

I spoke to my mum earlier. By some miracle the nursery have managed to swop ours days around so the only gap I have in childcare is Tuesday morning. My mum said she's "sure something will get sorted out" which I take to mean she will have her. 

I would like to have the offer in writing first too :-k it's a tricky one. I don't want to mess the new job around too much, I've asked them not to contact her until I've spoken to her. Written offer probably won't be here til we'd/thurs. perhaps I'll wait til Wednesday, see if the offer turns up and try and see her Wednesday afternoon. I'm just cautious of going in saying I've got a new job until I've got the actual offer in my hands.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:
> 
> Nothing more annoying eh? :wacko:Click to expand...

Agreed, I hate when BnB does this. I always lose my longest posts.


----------



## Essie

Too much excitement for this turtle today, I'm off to bed :sleep: night night :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I can not take this fucking pain any longer!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah im real sorry youre suffering, i know it sounds dumb but have you tried mints?


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I can not take this fucking pain any longer!!

I understand fully!!!!!!!! My back is constantly hurting like someone hit me with a bat and my acid reflux is horrible and wakes me up all night!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Yep April. I'm looking for chewin gum now as I hear that helps. I just can't deal with the pain. I know labour will be more painful but at least it has a purpose and an end!! This is just torture.


----------



## mummyApril

iv just applied for housing never thought i would again but i really have no choice at the moment! my landlords an arsehole and has decided to ignore my attempts to contact him about my unsafe fuse box, aswell as my mother! annoying, just had enough of everything falling apart and not being able to replace it and then moving and losing money! il probably be here a few years still but thats ok! fingers crossed it works out otherwise im moving to Canada


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Yep April. I'm looking for chewin gum now as I hear that helps. I just can't deal with the pain. I know labour will be more painful but at least it has a purpose and an end!! This is just torture.

i really hope it works for you :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i cant believe its only half 10 it feels like its midnight!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> iv just applied for housing never thought i would again but i really have no choice at the moment! my landlords an arsehole and has decided to ignore my attempts to contact him about my unsafe fuse box, aswell as my mother! annoying, just had enough of everything falling apart and not being able to replace it and then moving and losing money! il probably be here a few years still but thats ok! fingers crossed it works out otherwise im moving to Canada

When they ignore you it's the worst!! Ugh how annoying.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I can not take this fucking pain any longer!!

I'm sorry doll..I have nothing useful to suggest :(

You said you had been given zantac? Have you taken it yet?


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv just applied for housing never thought i would again but i really have no choice at the moment! my landlords an arsehole and has decided to ignore my attempts to contact him about my unsafe fuse box, aswell as my mother! annoying, just had enough of everything falling apart and not being able to replace it and then moving and losing money! il probably be here a few years still but thats ok! fingers crossed it works out otherwise im moving to Canada
> 
> When they ignore you it's the worst!! Ugh how annoying.Click to expand...

meant to be a family friend too which is worse...


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> iv just applied for housing never thought i would again but i really have no choice at the moment! my landlords an arsehole and has decided to ignore my attempts to contact him about my unsafe fuse box, aswell as my mother! annoying, just had enough of everything falling apart and not being able to replace it and then moving and losing money! il probably be here a few years still but thats ok! fingers crossed it works out otherwise im moving to Canada

That's crappy...the downside to a private landlord eh?


----------



## Sarachka

Kit I think you know me better than to have to ask if I've taken medication given to me lol


----------



## mummyApril

yes definitely Kit :/ but thought i could trust him, i would of stayed at my flat if i knew this is what it was going to be like, my mum promised wed go out more see each other all the time so i jumped at the chance of having a mum, well i just ended up picking up my little sister from school everyday after school, now im kinda stuck here lol sucker written on my head haha


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Kit I think you know me better than to have to ask if I've taken medication given to me lol

Yes, a fair and valid point my dear :haha:

Obviously not having the desired effect just yet then.

Feel better :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

right im off to bed! kernackered night all xx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> yes definitely Kit :/ but thought i could trust him, i would of stayed at my flat if i knew this is what it was going to be like, my mum promised wed go out more see each other all the time so i jumped at the chance of having a mum, well i just ended up picking up my little sister from school everyday after school, now im kinda stuck here lol sucker written on my head haha

:hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Night April :kiss:

I'm off to bed too..night all :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

No one posted all night. Unusual fOr us!

Ive been awake since 3am, awesome!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all!!! 

I was up late finishing my posters last night so had a lie in until 7.30 when the boys all woke me up clomping around with their ginormous massive feet.

SARACHKA I'm posting you the *Spasfon* my Gyn and MW at the hospital plonk on my prescription for good measure everytime I see them- for cramps and heartburn during pregnancy, and I have 6 boxes of the stuff now and no heartburn! I thought of it last night! :dohh:

Have 3 different sizes of poster to pin around, though it's minus TWELVE out there at the mo! :argh: It might have to wait a day for Holly's sake and the little cold hands she'll get :nope: Quite chuffed I've done them though, seems like a positive action, even if it's not until spring and school exams looming that I get any takers :thumbup:

I'll post pics...


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Another sicky morning for me :sick: yay! NOT! And pain levels really not great today

Patients this morning and then another neonatal seminar this afternoon. They usually have very nice food at this one so lunch is sorted :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

PICTURE SPAM ALERT!!!:happydance:

Firstly my hand drawn in the old fashioned way poster..........every other one on the municipal boards is a little black and white printout off a computer so hopefully it will catch the eye and appeal to mothers with kids or eccentric language learners like myself since it has a bit of colour to it :shrug: The tea is achain of letters saying "once upon a time there was..." and it swirls into the cup but you can only really see that on the A4 size prints!
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5









037.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Essie

Essie said:


> Bethany i saw these the other day when we went to look for a mirror and I thought of you.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/13ba157d.jpg

I don't know if you saw my post yesterday B, just in case you missed it.


----------



## mummyApril

Yawn* morning everyone 
Sarah hope you get some rest! 
B have I missed something what posters :shrug:
Trin sorry you've go the voms :( not long now and you won't have anymore :)
What's everyones plans for today?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Now for the fruits of Holly and mummy's painting session yesterday. Holly's beautiful abstract works of art. And I'm finishing my boar and bike picture I began donkey's years ago, ready to frame and stock for my summer exhibition. Might stock it on the wall of Henry's room though :haha: It's part of an ABC tritych- this is B of course!! Many balls to finish and the bike, but Mr Boar says hello to you all because he can see and walk now:thumbup: 

Once the mild weather comes I'm going to do some local views in a vaguely impressionist style. I'm good at those, and they sell a treat! Small and souvenir like. But I will also create a body of work that is entirely à la Bethany, like my boars, since I'm feeling now or never-ish about my life!! Crunch and I keep having profound mornings:haha:
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1









026.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









028.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 1









033.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1









035.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> i cant believe its only half 10 it feels like its midnight!

:haha: It's funny because the time stamp on this for me is 00:24










arbitrary comment that :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> PICTURE SPAM ALERT!!!:happydance:
> 
> Firstly my hand drawn in the old fashioned way poster..........every other one on the municipal boards is a little black and white printout off a computer so hopefully it will catch the eye and appeal to mothers with kids or eccentric language learners like myself since it has a bit of colour to it :shrug: The tea is achain of letters saying "once upon a time there was..." and it swirls into the cup but you can only really see that on the A4 size prints!

Oh wow B they are brilliant I love how you've used the tea pot with the letters pouring out top marks! When you'll be doing this? I obviously missed your post :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And now for the cuteness part of the visual diarrhea session...the artist at work. Note smug face one and one of her posing in her smock with paintbrush! She SCREAMED when we packed the paints away and melted onto the floor kicking in distress and anger, so I think we shall be mainly painting today once she sees the paintbox....
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 1









018.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1









024.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

I LOOOOVE your posters B. I can't believe you conceptualised and whipped them up all in one night :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i cant believe its only half 10 it feels like its midnight!
> 
> :haha: It's funny because the time stamp on this for me is 00:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arbitrary comment that :blush:Click to expand...

Maybe that was why it felt like midnight lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks April! Well just to see if someone local wants a private English lesson or 10 !! To get some cash while I'm not officially teaching.:shrug: Probably won't catch a fish before the spring since people are hibernating but I'd like some cash to help fund my canvases and paint for an exhibition I'm preparing for the summer. 

This is a weird feeling for me, I've been reproached all my life for lacking ambition and I suddenly feel full of the stuff!! Is it hormonal do you think? Have I started secreting that Oxywotsit stuff? I'll need injections to maintain it after the birth to get my exhibition finished and my half baked books written and illustrated :haha: Maybe it's the GD diet that does it? I'm substituting sugar with creativity :fool:


----------



## mummyApril

She looks so happy just like her mummy :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Trin-though I didn't get to bed until 1.30 am!! They took ages in the end but I wanted them totally done before today! Sort of thing I'd have trouble settling to finishing in the morning, I know what I'm like about things like that.:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lissy's plastic table cloth she sent me is a life saver!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have an aubergine!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Yay for the eternal aubergine!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo thanks for re-posting essie- I will get round to a catch up after monkey feeding time at the zoo! They're really nice classy ones. I have a half made one to finish for his room, that pic has reminded me! I want the greeny coloured one for my studio!! And a red one for the hall but dh wouldn't let me I know :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Thanks April! Well just to see if someone local wants a private English lesson or 10 !! To get some cash while I'm not officially teaching.:shrug: Probably won't catch a fish before the spring since people are hibernating but I'd like some cash to help fund my canvases and paint for an exhibition I'm preparing for the summer.
> 
> This is a weird feeling for me, I've been reproached all my life for lacking ambition and I suddenly feel full of the stuff!! Is it hormonal do you think? Have I started secreting that Oxywotsit stuff? I'll need injections to maintain it after the birth to get my exhibition finished and my half baked books written and illustrated :haha: Maybe it's the GD diet that does it? I'm substituting sugar with creativity :fool:

i reckon youve just reached a point in your life where youre at your happiest with everything and youre just enjoying every aspects of your talents, including the ability to teach young children English! and you just want to share it :) wish i had your enthusiasm!


----------



## HollyMonkey

To be honest April I think I'm just a bit sick of always 'half making things'! I want to scrap the 'half' bit :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> To be honest April I think I'm just a bit sick of always 'half making things'! I want to scrap the 'half' bit :haha:

im a bit like that at the moment but i think thats mainly because i have 3 children to run after now and i havent exactly been at top health lol but its mainly housework that gets half done! last night i decided not to hoover as i made the excuse it was a bit late to use the hoover, but really i was tired lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Yep April. I'm looking for chewin gum now as I hear that helps. I just can't deal with the pain. I know labour will be more painful but at least it has a purpose and an end!! This is just torture.

This is a very fair point. It's not as though you having heartburn is a necessary part of baby's development or anything, it's just pain with no gain :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> To be honest April I think I'm just a bit sick of always 'half making things'! I want to scrap the 'half' bit :haha:
> 
> im a bit like that at the moment but i think thats mainly because i have 3 children to run after now and i havent exactly been at top health lol but its mainly housework that gets half done! last night i decided not to hoover as i made the excuse it was a bit late to use the hoover, but really i was tired lolClick to expand...

Housework? I do not know zis vord? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning world 

Off to see my lovely mummy today, that's about it so far


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!

Beautiful posters Bethany! You're too clever by half!!

Trin..sorry for the everlasting voms :nope: Enjoy your lunch! (how odd to say those two things together:haha:)

April..how you feeling today?

Essie..have you decided what to do yet about your boss?

Sezi..i see you were up in the night, I'm guessing you've still got heartburn. Hope B's tablets help :thumbup:

Happy Tuesdays all :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> do you think it will look tacky if i paint my bathroom tiles? with real tile paint not just any paint lol

I've done our bathroom and the small loo and I did the bathroom with tile paint (2 coats) and it's _okay_ (compared to the flowery beige things we had before :sick:) but does need doing properly at some point if we can ever afford to. I wouldn't have done it but the old tiles were actually distressingly gross!

The small loo I did a base coat with tile paint then used normal gloss (it's white with multicoloured tiles here and there now, it's jolly) and it looks better than the bathroom with tile paint but it's just a loo so not humid at all so I could get away with normal gloss, which is more opaque and shinier


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Crunchster!! :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> To be honest April I think I'm just a bit sick of always 'half making things'! I want to scrap the 'half' bit :haha:
> 
> im a bit like that at the moment but i think thats mainly because i have 3 children to run after now and i havent exactly been at top health lol but its mainly housework that gets half done! last night i decided not to hoover as i made the excuse it was a bit late to use the hoover, but really i was tired lolClick to expand...
> 
> Housework? I do not know zis vord? :shrug:Click to expand...

oh this is just my talent :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning world
> 
> Off to see my lovely mummy today, that's about it so far

morning Crunch have a good day with mumsie how are you and Lauren?


----------



## mummyApril

i feel very faint this morning...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Beautiful posters Bethany! You're too clever by half!!
> 
> Trin..sorry for the everlasting voms :nope: Enjoy your lunch! (how odd to say those two things together:haha:)
> 
> April..how you feeling today?
> 
> Essie..have you decided what to do yet about your boss?
> 
> Sezi..i see you were up in the night, I'm guessing you've still got heartburn. Hope B's tablets help :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Tuesdays all :hugs:

morning Kit, im not too bad feel a bit faint, other than that and AF pains im ok thankyou :hugs:
how are you and Cara?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think it will look tacky if i paint my bathroom tiles? with real tile paint not just any paint lol
> 
> I've done our bathroom and the small loo and I did the bathroom with tile paint (2 coats) and it's _okay_ (compared to the flowery beige things we had before :sick:) but does need doing properly at some point if we can ever afford to. I wouldn't have done it but the old tiles were actually distressingly gross!
> 
> The small loo I did a base coat with tile paint then used normal gloss (it's white with multicoloured tiles here and there now, it's jolly) and it looks better than the bathroom with tile paint but it's just a loo so not humid at all so I could get away with normal gloss, which is more opaque and shinierClick to expand...

i think i will do it, im not going to be here for years and years so will not be replacing the tiles! i would if my landlord was a decent landlord lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Beautiful posters Bethany! You're too clever by half!!
> 
> Trin..sorry for the everlasting voms :nope: Enjoy your lunch! (how odd to say those two things together:haha:)
> 
> April..how you feeling today?
> 
> Essie..have you decided what to do yet about your boss?
> 
> Sezi..i see you were up in the night, I'm guessing you've still got heartburn. Hope B's tablets help :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Tuesdays all :hugs:
> 
> morning Kit, im not too bad feel a bit faint, other than that and AF pains im ok thankyou :hugs:
> how are you and Cara?Click to expand...

Oh dear, sorry you feel dodgy again :nope:

We are fine and dandy..I think. Cara is steadily going off drinking milk full stop and is puking a lot compared to usual. Not sure if she has a poorly tum or this is just another evolutionary step in her little life :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

James and I are listening to some classical music hes very calm and just listening, not a peep for the last 20 minutes lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Beautiful posters Bethany! You're too clever by half!!
> 
> Trin..sorry for the everlasting voms :nope: Enjoy your lunch! (how odd to say those two things together:haha:)
> 
> April..how you feeling today?
> 
> Essie..have you decided what to do yet about your boss?
> 
> Sezi..i see you were up in the night, I'm guessing you've still got heartburn. Hope B's tablets help :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Tuesdays all :hugs:
> 
> morning Kit, im not too bad feel a bit faint, other than that and AF pains im ok thankyou :hugs:
> how are you and Cara?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, sorry you feel dodgy again :nope:
> 
> We are fine and dandy..I think. Cara is steadily going off drinking milk full stop and is puking a lot compared to usual. Not sure if she has a poorly tum or this is just another evolutionary step in her little life :shrug:Click to expand...

oh dear i hope Caras ok and not got a poorly tum, i hope shes better soon and hasnt actually gone off of milk :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

We are good, Lauren seems to be teething or have a cold this last week as we have had bouts of unconsable crying everyday ..... Yesterday was in Starbucks and everyone was just looking at us ..... Quick walk round the park and she feel asleep but it does make the day long.
Also weaning has not gone well since this started so that's why I think it may teeth, I will keep offering meals and see what happens 

Xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

thoroughly modern millie is on brilliant childhood film! Julie Andrews


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> We are good, Lauren seems to be teething or have a cold this last week as we have had bouts of unconsable crying everyday ..... Yesterday was in Starbucks and everyone was just looking at us ..... Quick walk round the park and she feel asleep but it does make the day long.
> Also weaning has not gone well since this started so that's why I think it may teeth, I will keep offering meals and see what happens
> 
> Xxxx

oh no :nope: i hope if its teethees then they come through soon for her (and you) and if its a cold i hope it passes asap! poor love!


----------



## kit_cat

I was a bit naughty last night :devil: I deliberately made my friend cringe :blush: For facebookers, this should make sense...

You know how you can see comments made by your friends on other people's status's even if they're not your friends? Well, I saw my friend had commented on one of her friend's status's regarding pictures of people's children on FB. More specifically how she does the nice thing and says nice things and coos etc only because it's the nice thing to do, not because she means it. She's only just finished "saying nice things and cooing" at Cara's last pic. I simply "liked" the comment as the person's profile is open so I could do this. I got a completely unrelated and random text from her straight away after this which I replied to normally of course. I could just about hear her curling up into a little cringy ball :haha: How naughty am I???? :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Hey monkey
> 
> Read this and thought of you https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204740904577196931457473816.html?mod=wsj_share_tweet

Hey thanks Crunch I really enjoyed reading this! I think I'm a bit of the French school of parenting! Given how I like to do my own thing alot and Holly has to adapt. My sister's always saying things like "oh it's a nightmare isn't it at her age, can't do anything for yourself' and I must confess I'm like "...er...no":shrug: My sis would get my mum to babysit when she went clothes shopping because she couldn't try clothes on without my niece screaming and having a tantrum in the changing room- whereas Holly and I have fun shopping together, and if she does scream I just tell her to stop screaming, I wouldn't stop what I was doing! Maybe that's French! Or neglect as Kit would call it :haha: :tease:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I was a bit naughty last night :devil: I deliberately made my friend cringe :blush: For facebookers, this should make sense...
> 
> You know how you can see comments made by your friends on other people's status's even if they're not your friends? Well, I saw my friend had commented on one of her friend's status's regarding pictures of people's children on FB. More specifically how she does the nice thing and says nice things and coos etc only because it's the nice thing to do, not because she means it. She's only just finished "saying nice things and cooing" at Cara's last pic. I simply "liked" the comment as the person's profile is open so I could do this. I got a completely unrelated and random text from her straight away after this which I replied to normally of course. I could just about hear her curling up into a little cringy ball :haha: How naughty am I???? :thumbup:

hahaha brilliant! just shows how 2 faced some people can be and they forget facebook shows all especially true colours! i would of done the same! haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yes Cassie, Holly did some lovely pictures! Some of them look like Nutella smeared on toast but there are a few where you can see some colour and form :awww: I'm giving one to my mum in a frame for her B'day as a present from Holly!
> 
> The trick is to remove the canvas or paper after about 2.4 seconds...then you get the Jackson Pollock look. Any longer than that and it's all thing-from-the-swamp :haha:Click to expand...

I did just that, for the first few anyway and then I let her get on with it since I was painting too. I was very careful to hide the pot of black paint from her from the start, and only give her red blue and yellow:haha: What an idea, putting black paint in a set of paints for a toddler:dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> We are good, Lauren seems to be teething or have a cold this last week as we have had bouts of unconsable crying everyday ..... Yesterday was in Starbucks and everyone was just looking at us ..... Quick walk round the park and she feel asleep but it does make the day long.
> Also weaning has not gone well since this started so that's why I think it may teeth, I will keep offering meals and see what happens
> 
> Xxxx

Oh Crunch, I feel your pain. Cara had a few weeks there where nothing in the world was going right, so if she wasn't crying, she was moaning or doing this horrible noise to let you know she was unhappy. As you say...VERY long days. She seems in a considerably better mood this weekend (bet I've just jinxed it :dohh:)

Hope Lauren turns the frown upside down soon x


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I was a bit naughty last night :devil: I deliberately made my friend cringe :blush: For facebookers, this should make sense...
> 
> You know how you can see comments made by your friends on other people's status's even if they're not your friends? Well, I saw my friend had commented on one of her friend's status's regarding pictures of people's children on FB. More specifically how she does the nice thing and says nice things and coos etc only because it's the nice thing to do, not because she means it. She's only just finished "saying nice things and cooing" at Cara's last pic. I simply "liked" the comment as the person's profile is open so I could do this. I got a completely unrelated and random text from her straight away after this which I replied to normally of course. I could just about hear her curling up into a little cringy ball :haha: How naughty am I???? :thumbup:

I don't understand this?


----------



## mummyApril

my mum finally text me back, she said my landlord (her work-partner/whatever else) said he had been over a few weeks ago about it and a few times last week! nice to know he is lying about it because i have only been out once last week and before that he has definitely NOT been over annoying


----------



## poas

I haven't entirely read every post...but I think I got the gist  happy Tuesday all x x esme is verrrrrry many and out of sorts we had Emma for 3days and she was deliberately loud which completely cocked up esme's naps :( so today I need to restore harmony...x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I was a bit naughty last night :devil: I deliberately made my friend cringe :blush: For facebookers, this should make sense...
> 
> You know how you can see comments made by your friends on other people's status's even if they're not your friends? Well, I saw my friend had commented on one of her friend's status's regarding pictures of people's children on FB. More specifically how she does the nice thing and says nice things and coos etc only because it's the nice thing to do, not because she means it. She's only just finished "saying nice things and cooing" at Cara's last pic. I simply "liked" the comment as the person's profile is open so I could do this. I got a completely unrelated and random text from her straight away after this which I replied to normally of course. I could just about hear her curling up into a little cringy ball :haha: How naughty am I???? :thumbup:
> 
> I don't understand this?Click to expand...

if you had facebook you would :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I was a bit naughty last night :devil: I deliberately made my friend cringe :blush: For facebookers, this should make sense...
> 
> You know how you can see comments made by your friends on other people's status's even if they're not your friends? Well, I saw my friend had commented on one of her friend's status's regarding pictures of people's children on FB. More specifically how she does the nice thing and says nice things and coos etc only because it's the nice thing to do, not because she means it. She's only just finished "saying nice things and cooing" at Cara's last pic. I simply "liked" the comment as the person's profile is open so I could do this. I got a completely unrelated and random text from her straight away after this which I replied to normally of course. I could just about hear her curling up into a little cringy ball :haha: How naughty am I???? :thumbup:
> 
> I don't understand this?Click to expand...

Is one being slightly obtuse on this fine Tuesday morning? :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mmmmmmm...superfood shake for breakfast: banana, raw cocao, coconut oil, brazil nuts, goji berries, white mulberries and something else I can't remember :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit Holly went off milk soon after I stopped breastfeeding :shrug: She didn't vom though, so maybe Cara has a tummy bug. The doc just told me to put grated cheese on her food instead


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Beautiful posters Bethany! You're too clever by half!!
> 
> Trin..sorry for the everlasting voms :nope: Enjoy your lunch! (how odd to say those two things together:haha:)
> 
> April..how you feeling today?
> 
> Essie..have you decided what to do yet about your boss?
> 
> Sezi..i see you were up in the night, I'm guessing you've still got heartburn. Hope B's tablets help :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Tuesdays all :hugs:

It is weird saying the 2 together but once the voms go I am starving! Getting some good healthy nutrition in with my super foods now...then I can eat roulade and mini sandwiches at the seminar :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I was a bit naughty last night :devil: I deliberately made my friend cringe :blush: For facebookers, this should make sense...
> 
> You know how you can see comments made by your friends on other people's status's even if they're not your friends? Well, I saw my friend had commented on one of her friend's status's regarding pictures of people's children on FB. More specifically how she does the nice thing and says nice things and coos etc only because it's the nice thing to do, not because she means it. She's only just finished "saying nice things and cooing" at Cara's last pic. I simply "liked" the comment as the person's profile is open so I could do this. I got a completely unrelated and random text from her straight away after this which I replied to normally of course. I could just about hear her curling up into a little cringy ball :haha: How naughty am I???? :thumbup:
> 
> I don't understand this?Click to expand...
> 
> Is one being slightly obtuse on this fine Tuesday morning? :)Click to expand...

No no I genuinely don't get it!! A friend wrote nice things about a friend's baby, and she also sent you a text that you replied to...I don't see the naughtyness?:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just had a yoghurt and clementine. Henry must be sick of yoghurts and clementines!!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> I was a bit naughty last night :devil: I deliberately made my friend cringe :blush: For facebookers, this should make sense...
> 
> You know how you can see comments made by your friends on other people's status's even if they're not your friends? Well, I saw my friend had commented on one of her friend's status's regarding pictures of people's children on FB. More specifically how she does the nice thing and says nice things and coos etc only because it's the nice thing to do, not because she means it. She's only just finished "saying nice things and cooing" at Cara's last pic. I simply "liked" the comment as the person's profile is open so I could do this. I got a completely unrelated and random text from her straight away after this which I replied to normally of course. I could just about hear her curling up into a little cringy ball :haha: How naughty am I???? :thumbup:

Brilliant response! :haha: And you can even act all innocent if she ever brings it up...which she won't because she'll be too embarrassed


----------



## HollyMonkey

Someone needs to explain the facebook thing to me :hissy: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Someone needs to explain the facebook thing to me :hissy: :brat: :hissy:

The friend who had been cooing over Cara wrote on someone else's status (page) that she only coos because it's the right thing to do...thinking Kit couldn't see. So Kit liked the comment (like we would thank it) showing that she had seen it and knew that she wasn't sincere in her comments


that sounded convoluted :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ok I've re-read Kit's post very slowly. I still don't really get it. Isn't it normal to say nice things about people's babies? Even if really you are wondering what to cook and think their baby has a big nose :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Someone needs to explain the facebook thing to me :hissy: :brat: :hissy:

Kits friend said to another friend, I only say nice things about peoples baby pics as its the done thing. Not because she means it lol

Just before that comment she had been saying nice things about pictures of Cara !

That's how I understood it


----------



## TrinityMom

My baby is on the last flower on my ticker :shock: One month tomorrow. Does that mean I get a watermelon on Thursday...or is that 37 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Ok I've re-read Kit's post very slowly. I still don't really get it. Isn't it normal to say nice things about people's babies? Even if really you are wondering what to cook and think their baby has a big nose :shrug:

You crack me up !!!!!! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to explain the facebook thing to me :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
> 
> The friend who had been cooing over Cara wrote on someone else's status (page) that she only coos because it's the right thing to do...thinking Kit couldn't see. So Kit liked the comment (like we would thank it) showing that she had seen it and knew that she wasn't sincere in her comments
> 
> 
> that sounded convoluted :wacko:Click to expand...

Ahhhh! I see!! She was actually confessing to cooing out of politeness!! I was thinking this was just Kit's assumption, not that it was in writing:dohh:

Thankyou Trin, I see the light!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> My baby is on the last flower on my ticker :shock: One month tomorrow. Does that mean I get a watermelon on Thursday...or is that 37 weeks :shrug:

I don't know but with a uterus a thousand times it's usual size I'd start worrying if I were you :shock:


----------



## Essie

Morning all :flower:

Trin hope the voms go and you can enjoy your lunch. Have fun at your seminar. 

B your posters are amazing. I wish I had the creative flair and talent you have. They look really good. 

Kit naught you on facebook :haha: served her right though. Not sure about my boss. I think I need to wait for the letter, that seems to make most sense. 

Sarah i hope you're feeling a bit better, and hope work goes quickly for you.


----------



## Crunchie

Kit, you are so right ! Lauren is just so frustrated ..... She is trying to mastere sitting up at the mo but she is getting very mad that she keeps falling lol 

I am ensuring max nap times today so we can try and avoid the tears lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I'm glad we've cleared the facebook issue up! I'm off to work now, going to catch a bus down the corridor to my studio 

Have nice Tuesdays :kiss:xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kit Holly went off milk soon after I stopped breastfeeding :shrug: She didn't vom though, so maybe Cara has a tummy bug. The doc just told me to put grated cheese on her food instead

Interesting!! I wonder if the same thing is happening here too? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> I was up late finishing my posters last night so had a lie in until 7.30 when the boys all woke me up clomping around with their ginormous massive feet.
> 
> SARACHKA I'm posting you the *Spasfon* my Gyn and MW at the hospital plonk on my prescription for good measure everytime I see them- for cramps and heartburn during pregnancy, and I have 6 boxes of the stuff now and no heartburn! I thought of it last night! :dohh:
> 
> Have 3 different sizes of poster to pin around, though it's minus TWELVE out there at the mo! :argh: It might have to wait a day for Holly's sake and the little cold hands she'll get :nope: Quite chuffed I've done them though, seems like a positive action, even if it's not until spring and school exams looming that I get any takers :thumbup:
> 
> I'll post pics...

Oh thank you!!!



mummyApril said:


> Yawn* morning everyone
> Sarah hope you get some rest!
> B have I missed something what posters :shrug:
> Trin sorry you've go the voms :( not long now and you won't have anymore :)
> What's everyones plans for today?

No rest for me, at work :-(


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to explain the facebook thing to me :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
> 
> The friend who had been cooing over Cara wrote on someone else's status (page) that she only coos because it's the right thing to do...thinking Kit couldn't see. So Kit liked the comment (like we would thank it) showing that she had seen it and knew that she wasn't sincere in her comments
> 
> 
> that sounded convoluted :wacko:Click to expand...




Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to explain the facebook thing to me :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
> 
> Kits friend said to another friend, I only say nice things about peoples baby pics as its the done thing. Not because she means it lol
> 
> Just before that comment she had been saying nice things about pictures of Cara !
> 
> That's how I understood itClick to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to explain the facebook thing to me :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
> 
> The friend who had been cooing over Cara wrote on someone else's status (page) that she only coos because it's the right thing to do...thinking Kit couldn't see. So Kit liked the comment (like we would thank it) showing that she had seen it and knew that she wasn't sincere in her comments
> 
> 
> that sounded convoluted :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! I see!! She was actually confessing to cooing out of politeness!! I was thinking this was just Kit's assumption, not that it was in writing:dohh:
> 
> Thankyou Trin, I see the light!Click to expand...

Eureka B!!! :thumbup:

Thanks Trin and Crunch! I was clearing up another load of puke hence my late reply :wacko:

I have no objections to people having their views/opinions no matter whether positive or negative, just don't pretend especially if you're going to get found out!! :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello my angel's well BNB was cocked up last night i caught up and everything on everything properly and wrote a lovely long thoughtful post that took me ages and then......it vanished:growlmad:so i am going to re-write as much as i can now then comment on this mornings natters! Here goes..........

Luna congrats on lil Rhyko's dev and on your A* fagdertoofit:winkwink:

Essie congrats on the job well done ,we all secretly knew you would get it though:thumbup:and in answer to your question yesterday morn , yes i have another interview at 11.30 in fact and i have been offered a working interview -from the fri one- on monday morning but think i will actually ring back after todays as its not worth my while:nope:, to be honest girls i reckon i will go back where i came from lol as they are letting me do my thang:thumbup:and i nuv my girls there.And i also was asking what does Lyra eat and is it just with her hands as tyou mentioned she wont feed from the spoon:shrug:..........oh and i also said i hope you have a better night so i hope you did:hugs:

Bethany i said to you that i wouldn't like your GD but only cos i would never be able to control it as impeccably well as you do:winkwink:, but everything else i do still envy:haha:..........i wanna be da munkie:thumbup:

I also said that i had been busy with wedding stuff and that Nate has for some reason started gagging and puking on his teetha salts again:shrug:..........and did nothing but chomp on his hand and grizzle yesyterday:nope::cry:


And probably that im superdooper excited about the wedding and the men didnt start the bathroom:growlmad:but are here today!!:thumbup:

This morning lee had to drive home in a works car for the spare key as my mini locked its self whilst it was running obviously locking him out and the keys in and car on:dohh:what a douche!!! Him and the mini :haha:



mummyApril said:


> do you think it will look tacky if i paint my bathroom tiles? with real tile paint not just any paint lol


Ape's dont do it dude it looks horrific in our bathroom (or did do) i rec kon they have just ripped them all off:haha:they were not green when we looked round and the polish family painted them white and its all flaked off yacky :growlmad:, but as kit said they may have done a bodge job and you would do it properly im sure just my input:hugs:, hope you perk up and dont feel off all day and sorry about your tum tum chicken:kiss: the vids of james laughing cracked Reece & Nate up the other day:haha:




Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Got the job :happydance:
> 
> I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> Now...will you take it?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. It makes sense with the hours etc. It is more hours but it means no nights/weekends/bank hols etc. I'm going to try to see my boss tomorrow and tell her. It works out quite well as ive got 8 weeks til I'm due back and have to give 8 weeks notice.Click to expand...


AHHH this was something else Essie or who ever knew the answer to the question.............are you allowed to use the remainder of ML as your notice ie. you never have to return to old job to work notice? Just thought its something i need to know :thumbup:




LunaLady said:


> ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:

:growlmad:Naughty aint it Lunes it did it to me hence my half monday evening half tuesday morning post now lol:winkwink:



Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:
> 
> Nothing more annoying eh? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, I hate when BnB does this. I always lose my longest posts.Click to expand...

DITTO :winkwink:



HollyMonkey said:


> And now for the cuteness part of the visual diarrhea session...the artist at work. Note smug face one and one of her posing in her smock with paintbrush! She SCREAMED when we packed the paints away and melted onto the floor kicking in distress and anger, so I think we shall be mainly painting today once she sees the paintbox....

Oh my she looks so superdooper smug:cloud9:

ps; i think SUPERDOOPER is my word of the week lol!!

anyone wanna spin class with me tonight:shrug:been let down by future hubby and BF:growlmad:.................needs must to get in my dress ...........does anyone wantto see the dress and also i know you cant give proper defos but those of you who think you can make my special day can you let me know by pm,text or bbm so i can count you roughly in invite and food nums i want this wedding done before i go back to work:happydance:



HAPPY SUPERDOOPER TUESDAYS LUV BUGZ


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh and also your posters are flippin amazing B 

Trin OMG not long now woohooooo

and ummm what was it ah yes Lissy is your shop open just weekends ?? And how is the prep going ?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kit, you are so right ! Lauren is just so frustrated ..... She is trying to mastere sitting up at the mo but she is getting very mad that she keeps falling lol
> 
> I am ensuring max nap times today so we can try and avoid the tears lol

Yes, it's a frustrated growl noise that Cara can make, sometimes ALL day :wacko: I read up online about it and it says that babies who do this are trying to express themselves. I wish she would express herself silently sometimes :haha:

Top quality napping is definitely the order of the day, but it's really hard to do things/go places AND ensure quality nap time is had :shrug: Cara is too nosy to sleep much when we're out :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Whoah Hayley!! Sooperdooper monumental post!!!

Regarding your wedding..I can't definitely say for sure if I can come but I will let you know. It would be lovely. Chances are I would come myself if I was able to..but again that's not for sure either :dohh: Hopeless eh?


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie congrats on the job well done ,we all secretly knew you would get it though:thumbup:and in answer to your question yesterday morn , yes i have another interview at 11.30 in fact and i have been offered a working interview -from the fri one- on monday morning but think i will actually ring back after todays as its not worth my while:nope:, to be honest girls i reckon i will go back where i came from lol as they are letting me do my thang:thumbup:and i nuv my girls there.And i also was asking what does Lyra eat and is it just with her hands as tyou mentioned she wont feed from the spoon:shrug:..........oh and i also said i hope you have a better night so i hope you did:hugs:

Thanks Hayley :) sounds like you have plenty of options which is great. I think you can use mat leave as notice. I need to confirm this but I think as long as you give the right amount of notice then it's fine. 

Lyra does use her hands to eat. She just has whatever we have. I'm cooking everything from scratch and not adding any salt. So this morning she had some mini shredded wheat and banana. She eats most veg/fruit, chicken, beef, toast, cheese, pasta. She has yogurt but she prefers to eat it off her hand than a spoon. She did try some banana yogurt on a spoon last night and ate that so maybe it's just finding a flavour she likes. How's Nate doing with his food?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Essie congrats on the job well done ,we all secretly knew you would get it though:thumbup:and in answer to your question yesterday morn , yes i have another interview at 11.30 in fact and i have been offered a working interview -from the fri one- on monday morning but think i will actually ring back after todays as its not worth my while:nope:, to be honest girls i reckon i will go back where i came from lol as they are letting me do my thang:thumbup:and i nuv my girls there.And i also was asking what does Lyra eat and is it just with her hands as tyou mentioned she wont feed from the spoon:shrug:..........oh and i also said i hope you have a better night so i hope you did:hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hayley :) sounds like you have plenty of options which is great. I think you can use mat leave as notice. I need to confirm this but I think as long as you give the right amount of notice then it's fine.
> 
> Lyra does use her hands to eat. She just has whatever we have. I'm cooking everything from scratch and not adding any salt. So this morning she had some mini shredded wheat and banana. She eats most veg/fruit, chicken, beef, toast, cheese, pasta. She has yogurt but she prefers to eat it off her hand than a spoon. She did try some banana yogurt on a spoon last night and ate that so maybe it's just finding a flavour she likes. How's Nate doing with his food?Click to expand...

Lyra is doing really well being able to eat all those things by hand! Cara STILL gags and coughs when she tries to eat anything other than smooth or mashed food :shrug: How different they are!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Essie congrats on the job well done ,we all secretly knew you would get it though:thumbup:and in answer to your question yesterday morn , yes i have another interview at 11.30 in fact and i have been offered a working interview -from the fri one- on monday morning but think i will actually ring back after todays as its not worth my while:nope:, to be honest girls i reckon i will go back where i came from lol as they are letting me do my thang:thumbup:and i nuv my girls there.And i also was asking what does Lyra eat and is it just with her hands as tyou mentioned she wont feed from the spoon:shrug:..........oh and i also said i hope you have a better night so i hope you did:hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hayley :) sounds like you have plenty of options which is great. I think you can use mat leave as notice. I need to confirm this but I think as long as you give the right amount of notice then it's fine.
> 
> Lyra does use her hands to eat. She just has whatever we have. I'm cooking everything from scratch and not adding any salt. So this morning she had some mini shredded wheat and banana. She eats most veg/fruit, chicken, beef, toast, cheese, pasta. She has yogurt but she prefers to eat it off her hand than a spoon. She did try some banana yogurt on a spoon last night and ate that so maybe it's just finding a flavour she likes. How's Nate doing with his food?Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra is doing really well being able to eat all those things by hand! Cara STILL gags and coughs when she tries to eat anything other than smooth or mashed food :shrug: How different they are!Click to expand...

It just shows how differently all babies develop. Cara was sitting up much earlier than Lyra, and is a much better sleeper! Lyra doesn't eat much though, it varies day to day but some meals she eats very little. But she seems satisfied, I'm getting her weighed tomorrow and if she's still gaining weight then I'm not worried.


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Kit, you are so right ! Lauren is just so frustrated ..... She is trying to mastere sitting up at the mo but she is getting very mad that she keeps falling lol
> 
> I am ensuring max nap times today so we can try and avoid the tears lol

James just had a 2 hour nap! he must of been tired!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello my angel's well BNB was cocked up last night i caught up and everything on everything properly and wrote a lovely long thoughtful post that took me ages and then......it vanished:growlmad:so i am going to re-write as much as i can now then comment on this mornings natters! Here goes..........
> 
> Luna congrats on lil Rhyko's dev and on your A* fagdertoofit:winkwink:
> 
> Essie congrats on the job well done ,we all secretly knew you would get it though:thumbup:and in answer to your question yesterday morn , yes i have another interview at 11.30 in fact and i have been offered a working interview -from the fri one- on monday morning but think i will actually ring back after todays as its not worth my while:nope:, to be honest girls i reckon i will go back where i came from lol as they are letting me do my thang:thumbup:and i nuv my girls there.And i also was asking what does Lyra eat and is it just with her hands as tyou mentioned she wont feed from the spoon:shrug:..........oh and i also said i hope you have a better night so i hope you did:hugs:
> 
> Bethany i said to you that i wouldn't like your GD but only cos i would never be able to control it as impeccably well as you do:winkwink:, but everything else i do still envy:haha:..........i wanna be da munkie:thumbup:
> 
> I also said that i had been busy with wedding stuff and that Nate has for some reason started gagging and puking on his teetha salts again:shrug:..........and did nothing but chomp on his hand and grizzle yesyterday:nope::cry:
> 
> 
> And probably that im superdooper excited about the wedding and the men didnt start the bathroom:growlmad:but are here today!!:thumbup:
> 
> This morning lee had to drive home in a works car for the spare key as my mini locked its self whilst it was running obviously locking him out and the keys in and car on:dohh:what a douche!!! Him and the mini :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think it will look tacky if i paint my bathroom tiles? with real tile paint not just any paint lol
> 
> 
> Ape's dont do it dude it looks horrific in our bathroom (or did do) i rec kon they have just ripped them all off:haha:they were not green when we looked round and the polish family painted them white and its all flaked off yacky :growlmad:, but as kit said they may have done a bodge job and you would do it properly im sure just my input:hugs:, hope you perk up and dont feel off all day and sorry about your tum tum chicken:kiss: the vids of james laughing cracked Reece & Nate up the other day:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Got the job :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> Now...will you take it?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. It makes sense with the hours etc. It is more hours but it means no nights/weekends/bank hols etc. I'm going to try to see my boss tomorrow and tell her. It works out quite well as ive got 8 weeks til I'm due back and have to give 8 weeks notice.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AHHH this was something else Essie or who ever knew the answer to the question.............are you allowed to use the remainder of ML as your notice ie. you never have to return to old job to work notice? Just thought its something i need to know :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad:Naughty aint it Lunes it did it to me hence my half monday evening half tuesday morning post now lol:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing more annoying eh? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, I hate when BnB does this. I always lose my longest posts.Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And now for the cuteness part of the visual diarrhea session...the artist at work. Note smug face one and one of her posing in her smock with paintbrush! She SCREAMED when we packed the paints away and melted onto the floor kicking in distress and anger, so I think we shall be mainly painting today once she sees the paintbox....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my she looks so superdooper smug:cloud9:
> 
> ps; i think SUPERDOOPER is my word of the week lol!!
> 
> anyone wanna spin class with me tonight:shrug:been let down by future hubby and BF:growlmad:.................needs must to get in my dress ...........does anyone wantto see the dress and also i know you cant give proper defos but those of you who think you can make my special day can you let me know by pm,text or bbm so i can count you roughly in invite and food nums i want this wedding done before i go back to work:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY SUPERDOOPER TUESDAYS LUV BUGZClick to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: glad the vid made them laugh :D James also laughs at himself laughing, i might try it on one of a hidden tile under the sink or something just to est what it looks like, its only a temp thing for me, the landlord will have to replace them ONE day they need it! How are you lovely?


----------



## mummyApril

i love reading about our turtle babies :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Oh B i had a dream that we met up in Southend for the weekend, we were going to go out, you were dressed to the 9's but id forgotten all of my clothes etc so i went to Asda to buy a canvas for my living room and some makeup :shrug: you were looking after James haha i was looking forward to going out but i woke up! lol


----------



## mummyApril

Its Charles Dickens 200th birthday today


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies I didn't get the house :( but have been put on their waiting list for more in the area....so will just keep applying for houses!


----------



## mummyApril

ah better luck next time ginge


----------



## Essie

Oh pants Ginge, hope a better one comes up for you soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Its Charles Dickens 200th birthday today

Happy birthday Chaz :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> Well ladies I didn't get the house :( but have been put on their waiting list for more in the area....so will just keep applying for houses!

Sorry Ginge..a better one is just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## addie25

HOLY COW I just watched a baby story and this woman was screaming and having convulsions!!!! After I push one out I have another 2 push out :dohh: I have no idea how I will do that. But I rather that than a recovery from a c-section. HOLY COWWWWW no more watching this show for me!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Sorry about the house Ging :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> HOLY COW I just watched a baby story and this woman was screaming and having convulsions!!!! After I push one out I have another 2 push out :dohh: I have no idea how I will do that. But I rather that than a recovery from a c-section. HOLY COWWWWW no more watching this show for me!!!!!!!

youll be able to do it youll do a fab job! use c section as last resort!


----------



## mummyApril

massive flood in my town this morning, lucky it wasnt near me! im at the bottom of a hill!


----------



## newbie_ttc

hello lovelies! :wave:

I just finished looking at pics of Trin's belly blessing and B's custom designed drawers, (and her outtie), and Sezi's bath tub bump pic! everything really put a smile on my face!! 

congrats on getting the job essie! :thumbup: 

and kit, i may be bias, but i think regarding your fb friend, cara is the exception to her rule. i mean, she's simply gorgeous! how could u coo at a face like that and not mean it?? altho, i must say, that was pretty silly of her to admit such an awful thing in such a public forum.


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Newbs how are you? i hope youre getting SOME rest :)


----------



## mummyApril

busy busy today, my rug has arrived :D


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Whoah Hayley!! Sooperdooper monumental post!!!
> 
> Regarding your wedding..I can't definitely say for sure if I can come but I will let you know. It would be lovely. Chances are I would come myself if I was able to..but again that's not for sure either :dohh: Hopeless eh?

Thanks :blush: i did try to be my old self :winkwink:

Its ok im going to add 4-5 extra invites on my order so will be covered :thumbup:



Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Essie congrats on the job well done ,we all secretly knew you would get it though:thumbup:and in answer to your question yesterday morn , yes i have another interview at 11.30 in fact and i have been offered a working interview -from the fri one- on monday morning but think i will actually ring back after todays as its not worth my while:nope:, to be honest girls i reckon i will go back where i came from lol as they are letting me do my thang:thumbup:and i nuv my girls there.And i also was asking what does Lyra eat and is it just with her hands as tyou mentioned she wont feed from the spoon:shrug:..........oh and i also said i hope you have a better night so i hope you did:hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hayley :) sounds like you have plenty of options which is great. I think you can use mat leave as notice. I need to confirm this but I think as long as you give the right amount of notice then it's fine.
> 
> Lyra does use her hands to eat. She just has whatever we have. I'm cooking everything from scratch and not adding any salt. So this morning she had some mini shredded wheat and banana. She eats most veg/fruit, chicken, beef, toast, cheese, pasta. She has yogurt but she prefers to eat it off her hand than a spoon. She did try some banana yogurt on a spoon last night and ate that so maybe it's just finding a flavour she likes. How's Nate doing with his food?Click to expand...


He tries toast etc but is lazy wth his hands and throws or drops everything usually:shrug:so does little miss have pieces of meat:shrug:

He loves a sunday lunch and dislikes homemade pureed veg:dohh:



mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my angel's well BNB was cocked up last night i caught up and everything on everything properly and wrote a lovely long thoughtful post that took me ages and then......it vanished:growlmad:so i am going to re-write as much as i can now then comment on this mornings natters! Here goes..........
> 
> Luna congrats on lil Rhyko's dev and on your A* fagdertoofit:winkwink:
> 
> Essie congrats on the job well done ,we all secretly knew you would get it though:thumbup:and in answer to your question yesterday morn , yes i have another interview at 11.30 in fact and i have been offered a working interview -from the fri one- on monday morning but think i will actually ring back after todays as its not worth my while:nope:, to be honest girls i reckon i will go back where i came from lol as they are letting me do my thang:thumbup:and i nuv my girls there.And i also was asking what does Lyra eat and is it just with her hands as tyou mentioned she wont feed from the spoon:shrug:..........oh and i also said i hope you have a better night so i hope you did:hugs:
> 
> Bethany i said to you that i wouldn't like your GD but only cos i would never be able to control it as impeccably well as you do:winkwink:, but everything else i do still envy:haha:..........i wanna be da munkie:thumbup:
> 
> I also said that i had been busy with wedding stuff and that Nate has for some reason started gagging and puking on his teetha salts again:shrug:..........and did nothing but chomp on his hand and grizzle yesyterday:nope::cry:
> 
> 
> And probably that im superdooper excited about the wedding and the men didnt start the bathroom:growlmad:but are here today!!:thumbup:
> 
> This morning lee had to drive home in a works car for the spare key as my mini locked its self whilst it was running obviously locking him out and the keys in and car on:dohh:what a douche!!! Him and the mini :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think it will look tacky if i paint my bathroom tiles? with real tile paint not just any paint lol
> 
> 
> Ape's dont do it dude it looks horrific in our bathroom (or did do) i rec kon they have just ripped them all off:haha:they were not green when we looked round and the polish family painted them white and its all flaked off yacky :growlmad:, but as kit said they may have done a bodge job and you would do it properly im sure just my input:hugs:, hope you perk up and dont feel off all day and sorry about your tum tum chicken:kiss: the vids of james laughing cracked Reece & Nate up the other day:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Got the job :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I just knew it!!! You little star you!! Well done, so fantastic :hugs:
> 
> Now...will you take it?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. It makes sense with the hours etc. It is more hours but it means no nights/weekends/bank hols etc. I'm going to try to see my boss tomorrow and tell her. It works out quite well as ive got 8 weeks til I'm due back and have to give 8 weeks notice.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AHHH this was something else Essie or who ever knew the answer to the question.............are you allowed to use the remainder of ML as your notice ie. you never have to return to old job to work notice? Just thought its something i need to know :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad:Naughty aint it Lunes it did it to me hence my half monday evening half tuesday morning post now lol:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> ARGG!! I keep trying to write out a catch up reply and BnB is being DUMB! It keeps timing out and then I lose what I wrote. I've tried three times... gonna have to wait until BnB will work to try again :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing more annoying eh? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, I hate when BnB does this. I always lose my longest posts.Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> And now for the cuteness part of the visual diarrhea session...the artist at work. Note smug face one and one of her posing in her smock with paintbrush! She SCREAMED when we packed the paints away and melted onto the floor kicking in distress and anger, so I think we shall be mainly painting today once she sees the paintbox....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my she looks so superdooper smug:cloud9:
> 
> ps; i think SUPERDOOPER is my word of the week lol!!
> 
> anyone wanna spin class with me tonight:shrug:been let down by future hubby and BF:growlmad:.................needs must to get in my dress ...........does anyone wantto see the dress and also i know you cant give proper defos but those of you who think you can make my special day can you let me know by pm,text or bbm so i can count you roughly in invite and food nums i want this wedding done before i go back to work:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY SUPERDOOPER TUESDAYS LUV BUGZClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun :hugs: glad the vid made them laugh :D James also laughs at himself laughing, i might try it on one of a hidden tile under the sink or something just to est what it looks like, its only a temp thing for me, the landlord will have to replace them ONE day they need it! How are you lovely?Click to expand...

Im well feeling a bit glumtoday as lee promised to spin on his no darts nights and has ditched me for more friggin darts:growlmad:feel like i dont see the man hence the wedding so i will feel part of something again and not a darts widow :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

be back later cant concentrate with bathroom noises


----------



## mummyApril

well thats not cool Hayley :( if i was closer id go spinning classes with you x


----------



## kit_cat

Cara has her first tooth :cry: Quite glad I'm not feeding her myself now :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> hello lovelies! :wave:
> 
> I just finished looking at pics of Trin's belly blessing and B's custom designed drawers, (and her outtie), and Sezi's bath tub bump pic! everything really put a smile on my face!!
> 
> congrats on getting the job essie! :thumbup:
> 
> and kit, i may be bias, but i think regarding your fb friend, cara is the exception to her rule. i mean, she's simply gorgeous! how could u coo at a face like that and not mean it?? altho, i must say, that was pretty silly of her to admit such an awful thing in such a public forum.

Thanks Newbs...as it wasn't one of my FB friends, I guess she thought I wouldn't see it! Oh the perils of FB...Bethany, you're better off staying away from it :winkwink:

I hope you're doing well my dear....does everybody know about your ickle one now?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> be back later cant concentrate with bathroom noises

Was that a polite way to tell us you have terrible wind? :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

the rug is down and its lush :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Cara has her first tooth :cry: Quite glad I'm not feeding her myself now :haha:

ah yay for Caras first tooth!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

i need to wash my living room walls and skirting i just dont know if i have the energy, il have a cup of tea and then decide...children manage to plant things on the wall alllllll the time!


----------



## Sarachka

Y'all - I had a significant "gush" of liquid down there about an hour ago. Not enough to soak my trousers but much much more than the CM I've been getting lately. I dunno what to do. I read on the Internet to lay down for 30 mins and then see if it happens again ...


----------



## Sarachka

While I'm laying down I'll tell you what I'm annoyed at. You know that customer who had the accident last week?! Wellllll they've managed to turn it round to mean old Sarah making the admin assistant cry. The woman who upset the girl and referred it to me asked me about it the next day, laughing. I told her I hadn't found it funny, and thought It was awful that we'd upset and intimidated her to the point of that happening. End of Convo about it. Fast forward to today and this lady was crying in the toilets about how she feels too scared to identify potential "actively seeking" cases. So now I'm going to be reprimanded for a) upsetting this woman and b) not sanctioning this girl. Fack's sake. I'm going to stand my ground but Jesus, you know when something is so freaking annoying and pointless? It's this woman's attitude that needs looking in to not mind.


----------



## mummyApril

im sooo excited for my living room!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> While I'm laying down I'll tell you what I'm annoyed at. You know that customer who had the accident last week?! Wellllll they've managed to turn it round to mean old Sarah making the admin assistant cry. The woman who upset the girl and referred it to me asked me about it the next day, laughing. I told her I hadn't found it funny, and thought It was awful that we'd upset and intimidated her to the point of that happening. End of Convo about it. Fast forward to today and this lady was. Ru

i had that once it turned out to be nothing but rest just to be sure!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah thats so out of order what idiots to not realise who caused the problem in the first place! When you were doing your job AND helping the girl!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh my ! Dh has taken Lauren out for a stroll as the 90 minute screaming was starting to echo lol 

Hi everyone xxx


----------



## addie25

Back from the doctor. The babies look great cervix is great. No pictures tho but that's ok I'll see them in person in May!!! It's hard to get a picture with twins.


----------



## Crunchie

Sarah, if when you stand up it kinda gushes again - get it checked xxx

I hate people like that .... I used to be told my emails could be aggressive ? I think that always seem to happen when someone was being told they have messed up


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Y'all - I had a significant "gush" of liquid down there about an hour ago. Not enough to soak my trousers but much much more than the CM I've been getting lately. I dunno what to do. I read on the Internet to lay down for 30 mins and then see if it happens again ...

You may have sprung a little leak but that could be it over with. Anything more, I'd definitely go to the doc.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> While I'm laying down I'll tell you what I'm annoyed at. You know that customer who had the accident last week?! Wellllll they've managed to turn it round to mean old Sarah making the admin assistant cry. The woman who upset the girl and referred it to me asked me about it the next day, laughing. I told her I hadn't found it funny, and thought It was awful that we'd upset and intimidated her to the point of that happening. End of Convo about it. Fast forward to today and this lady was crying in the toilets about how she feels too scared to identify potential "actively seeking" cases. So now I'm going to be reprimanded for a) upsetting this woman and b) not sanctioning this girl. Fack's sake. I'm going to stand my ground but Jesus, you know when something is so freaking annoying and pointless? It's this woman's attitude that needs looking in to not mind.

Sounds like deflection from the real issue....what a pain in the arse :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

James has christened the new rug with dribble! its no longer new lol


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh my ! Dh has taken Lauren out for a stroll as the 90 minute screaming was starting to echo lol
> 
> Hi everyone xxx

Hey Crunchie...it really might be teething! As I said earlier, the past couple of weeks have been like what you just described with Cara and this week - BINGO - her first tooth appears and her mood has improved.


----------



## addie25

Sarah call ur doc and see what he says.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh my ! Dh has taken Lauren out for a stroll as the 90 minute screaming was starting to echo lol
> 
> Hi everyone xxx
> 
> Hey Crunchie...it really might be teething! As I said earlier, the past couple of weeks have been like what you just described with Cara and this week - BINGO - her first tooth appears and her mood has improved.Click to expand...

I think so also, she sounds like she is in pain.......its awful when you can do nothing :nope: 
poor sausage


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Y'all - I had a significant "gush" of liquid down there about an hour ago. Not enough to soak my trousers but much much more than the CM I've been getting lately. I dunno what to do. I read on the Internet to lay down for 30 mins and then see if it happens again ...

As the other ladies said probably nothing to worry about but any more get it checked. 

As for your colleague sounds like she's trying to attract attention away from her hideous actions. Pathetic, but not suprising from someone who would treat that girl as she did.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Cara has her first tooth :cry: Quite glad I'm not feeding her myself now :haha:

:awww: yay for Caras first tooth.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Cara has her first tooth :cry: Quite glad I'm not feeding her myself now :haha:

I can't believe our first babies in the wad have teeth already :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Y'all - I had a significant "gush" of liquid down there about an hour ago. Not enough to soak my trousers but much much more than the CM I've been getting lately. I dunno what to do. I read on the Internet to lay down for 30 mins and then see if it happens again ...

I personally would go to the hospital and they dip a quick swab in it to see if it's amniotic or not, they did that after my stuck poo episode. I always like to be reassured though about curious incidents. Sure it wasn't wee? From a bladder squeeze?

I posted you some pills today:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG gnashers! :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Y'all - I had a significant "gush" of liquid down there about an hour ago. Not enough to soak my trousers but much much more than the CM I've been getting lately. I dunno what to do. I read on the Internet to lay down for 30 mins and then see if it happens again ...
> 
> I personally would go to the hospital and they dip a quick swab in it to see if it's amniotic or not, they did that after my stuck poo episode. I always like to be reassured though about curious incidents. Sure it wasn't wee? From a bladder squeeze?
> 
> I posted you some pills today:thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't think it was pee bc you have a feeling of muscle relaxing when you pee, controlled or not. 

I think I'm still producing liquid but you know how it is, I don't like to get anything checked out as I'm sure it's nothing and then I'll just look like a drama queen etc


----------



## TrinityMom

My conference had AWFUL food! It was at a new venue (the specialist state hospital in the area) and they decided to use the in-house catering..........what possessed them to use HOSPITAL caterers?? :saywhat: So for vegetarians there was pizza (that tuned out to be bread with chakkalakka sauce), mini samoosas and some sort of savoury thing with cabbage in like a thick stock :sick: So I couldn't eat. The meat-eaters didn't fair much better - viennas cut on the diagonal are still coloured processed meat scraps


----------



## addie25

It's not being a drama queen Sarah. I would get a gush of liquid checked out to be on the safe side.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Y'all - I had a significant "gush" of liquid down there about an hour ago. Not enough to soak my trousers but much much more than the CM I've been getting lately. I dunno what to do. I read on the Internet to lay down for 30 mins and then see if it happens again ...
> 
> I personally would go to the hospital and they dip a quick swab in it to see if it's amniotic or not, they did that after my stuck poo episode. I always like to be reassured though about curious incidents. Sure it wasn't wee? From a bladder squeeze?
> 
> I posted you some pills today:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it was pee bc you have a feeling of muscle relaxing when you pee, controlled or not.
> 
> I think I'm still producing liquid but you know how it is, I don't like to get anything checked out as I'm sure it's nothing and then I'll just look like a drama queen etcClick to expand...

When you're pregnant you're exempted from drama queen-ism, there's too much at stake. If it carries on I'd see the doc, in French it's called fissuring if you leak fluid, we were told about it at our birth prep classes. Don't know what it's called in English! I'd want to be sure myself.:shrug:


----------



## Essie

I would Get checked Sarachka. It's never being a drama queen, it's making sure everything is okay for Elina.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> My conference had AWFUL food! It was at a new venue (the specialist state hospital in the area) and they decided to use the in-house catering..........what possessed them to use HOSPITAL caterers?? :saywhat: So for vegetarians there was pizza (that tuned out to be bread with chakkalakka sauce), mini samoosas and some sort of savoury thing with cabbage in like a thick stock :sick: So I couldn't eat. The meat-eaters didn't fair much better - viennas cut on the diagonal are still coloured processed meat scraps

Ha ha I can't help laughing because while I was cooking lunch I was thinking of you jealously, eating lovely little nomnoms. But in fact you weren't!:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i went to the hospital so many times and not once did they think i was a drama queen, they said i did the right thing to come in and get checked phone and see what your maternity unit say to do


----------



## addie25

Even the doctor today said call anytime for any reason. I said I was getting vaginal cramps and he said its normal but just call if u feel them it's always good to call. I said u don't know who u r dealing with ive won an award for most visits to my other doctor so I'll be calling don't u worry I don't let any pain go unchecked!! He said that's great and what I should do.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've put 6 posters up- chemist, village store, 2 bus stops and 2 municipal notice boards.

And I've got a meeting at work next Thursday about prolonging my maternity leave another year. My boss said it should be quite straightforward since I fell pregnant during an existing parental leave, and I'm entitled to 3yrs anyway. Hope so!


----------



## addie25

B what do u do for work? That's awesome you get 3 years.


----------



## Sarachka

B do YOu get 3 years PAID??!!


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany!! To the lab!!

"Another method for checking for the the presence of amniotic fluid is placing the fluid under the microscope. Amniotic fluid has a ferning appearance under a microscopic lens."


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany!! To the lab!!
> 
> "Another method for checking for the the presence of amniotic fluid is placing the fluid under the microscope. Amniotic fluid has a ferning appearance under a microscopic lens."

omg send me a sample!!:happydance:

Apparently it smells sweet too? You could ask dh to do a blindfold sniff test to see if it smells like urine or sugar!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Bethany!! To the lab!!
> 
> "Another method for checking for the the presence of amniotic fluid is placing the fluid under the microscope. Amniotic fluid has a ferning appearance under a microscopic lens."
> 
> omg send me a sample!!:happydance:
> 
> Apparently it smells sweet too? You could ask dh to do a blindfold sniff test to see if it smells like urine or sugar!Click to expand...

Smells more like semen usually :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

I never went to the docs with my tummy pain, turned out I had a uti for a week .... Thought I was just being a wuss lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I work for a company who do language training for professional adults, so I'm just a fancy English teacher! France is really good for maternity leave, but no I'm not raking in money on my arse all day before you all vomit with jealousy :haha: I get paid holidays and some random bits and bobs but I didn't qualify for the full whammy.:shrug:


----------



## addie25

That sounds like a fun job :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I love this! B, you're the only one I know who could do it

https://childsown.wordpress.com/


----------



## HollyMonkey

My phone just rang and I thought it might be someone desperate for an English lesson :haha: 

Off to eat:

Creamy spinach and mushroom soup with buttered wholemeal toast

Chicken, quinoa, aubergine and brocolli lightly spiced fry

Natural yoghurt with vanilla

:munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I saw a thing on tv really similar!!! It was transforming drawings into fabric designs though for kids bedspreads though! 

They're really cute! 

It's kind of what I do with my own drawings when I make my marionnettes :haha: When Holly draws me something good enough I'll make a puppet of it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

We did more painting today :awww:

Fooooooooooooood


----------



## mummyApril

how are you now Sarah?


----------



## Essie

Beef casserole for tea here, with a yogurt and satsuma after :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

if i do have IBS i cant have ANYTHING i love :( this is not cool not cool at all!


----------



## LunaLady

Phew! Finally a baby free moment... little bugger is sleeping. We took a walk in this lovely 60 degree weather!! Feels like spring at the mo!

Off to catch up...


----------



## addie25

You can still eat things you want. Try and control the stress and that will really help your IBS. With colitis I still risk things that may get me sick bc I don't get sick every time from them.


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> how are you now Sarah?

Ok I think. Thanks for asking. I stood up after about an hour and I don't think there was any gushing, just wetness


----------



## LunaLady

SARAH

When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:

There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you now Sarah?
> 
> Ok I think. Thanks for asking. I stood up after about an hour and I don't think there was any gushing, just wetnessClick to expand...

If it were me I'd (TMI) put fresh underwear on and then smell it after you've noticed it's wetish again... :shrug: Although I'll forever have the smell of amniotic fluid burned in my brain after 10 days of leaking it and the nurses forever encouraging me to smell it... :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> SARAH
> 
> When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:
> 
> There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:

Thanks lunes. I have been meaning to ask you about this - how you knew etc. before getting up off the couch did you have any pains or strange feelings that day?


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> SARAH
> 
> When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:
> 
> There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:

I never knew that the water just keeps coming ! So for 5 days I just constantly felt like I wet myself ! Did you get that ? It was worse when I had been sitting for a while and stood ????


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you now Sarah?
> 
> Ok I think. Thanks for asking. I stood up after about an hour and I don't think there was any gushing, just wetnessClick to expand...
> 
> If it were me I'd (TMI) put fresh underwear on and then smell it after you've noticed it's wetish again... :shrug: Although I'll forever have the smell of amniotic fluid burned in my brain after 10 days of leaking it and the nurses forever encouraging me to smell it... :haha:Click to expand...


LOL why did they want you to keep smelling it?

I've changed undies now and will rest again.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SARAH
> 
> When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:
> 
> There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks lunes. I have been meaning to ask you about this - how you knew etc. before getting up off the couch did you have any pains or strange feelings that day?Click to expand...

Not at all :shrug:

Other than the strange feeling that my waters were going to break that day... I kid you not - about five hours before they broke I was sitting on the toilet going pee and thought to myself...
"I wonder what it's going to be like when my water breaks... OMG, I think it's going to happen today... no, that's silly...." :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you now Sarah?
> 
> Ok I think. Thanks for asking. I stood up after about an hour and I don't think there was any gushing, just wetnessClick to expand...
> 
> If it were me I'd (TMI) put fresh underwear on and then smell it after you've noticed it's wetish again... :shrug: Although I'll forever have the smell of amniotic fluid burned in my brain after 10 days of leaking it and the nurses forever encouraging me to smell it... :haha:Click to expand...

That answers my last question ! Ha ha 

Sarah - I had no warning at all and I felt great they day ... It came out of nowhere.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you now Sarah?
> 
> Ok I think. Thanks for asking. I stood up after about an hour and I don't think there was any gushing, just wetnessClick to expand...
> 
> If it were me I'd (TMI) put fresh underwear on and then smell it after you've noticed it's wetish again... :shrug: Although I'll forever have the smell of amniotic fluid burned in my brain after 10 days of leaking it and the nurses forever encouraging me to smell it... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL why did they want you to keep smelling it?
> 
> I've changed undies now and will rest again.Click to expand...

They wanted me to check for off odors. It should have a very slight sweet smell - nothing else. I was under constant supervision for infection, so smelling anything strange was just part of being on the look out.


----------



## Sarachka

It happened when I got up from dealing with a customer to go to the photo copier. I had to then tell my customer I had to "get some paper work" and went to the loo. TMI the liquid was kinda sitting on top of my liner, and was clear mixed with milky. Sorry about that grossness


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> It happened when I got up from dealing with a customer to go to the photo copier. I had to then tell my customer I had to "get some paper work" and went to the loo. TMI the liquid was kinda sitting on top of my liner, and was clear mixed with milky. Sorry about that grossness

So was it thicker than water? My leaking was like water.


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SARAH
> 
> When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:
> 
> There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:
> 
> I never knew that the water just keeps coming ! So for 5 days I just constantly felt like I wet myself ! Did you get that ? It was worse when I had been sitting for a while and stood ????Click to expand...

Yep! Some days were better than others... some days just a trickle here and there. Other times I'd get up and have another HUGE gush. But the did ultrasounds all the time and little Rhyko always had enough water to slosh around in. :shrug: I was drinking about 100 ounces of water a day, though!


----------



## Sarachka

Luna that's so weird you thought about it happening. Do you ever have other experiences like that? Sometimes I'll think I see someone from my past who hasn't entered my mind in YEARS but it won't be them ... But later that day I'll see them!!


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you now Sarah?
> 
> Ok I think. Thanks for asking. I stood up after about an hour and I don't think there was any gushing, just wetnessClick to expand...
> 
> If it were me I'd (TMI) put fresh underwear on and then smell it after you've noticed it's wetish again... :shrug: Although I'll forever have the smell of amniotic fluid burned in my brain after 10 days of leaking it and the nurses forever encouraging me to smell it... :haha:Click to expand...




LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> It happened when I got up from dealing with a customer to go to the photo copier. I had to then tell my customer I had to "get some paper work" and went to the loo. TMI the liquid was kinda sitting on top of my liner, and was clear mixed with milky. Sorry about that grossness
> 
> So was it thicker than water? My leaking was like water.Click to expand...


I think it was water consistency. It was not mucousy


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SARAH
> 
> When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:
> 
> There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:
> 
> I never knew that the water just keeps coming ! So for 5 days I just constantly felt like I wet myself ! Did you get that ? It was worse when I had been sitting for a while and stood ????Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! Some days were better than others... some days just a trickle here and there. Other times I'd get up and have another HUGE gush. But the did ultrasounds all the time and little Rhyko always had enough water to slosh around in. :shrug: I was drinking about 100 ounces of water a day, though!Click to expand...

Yeah they forced me to drink so much water daily and it just felt like it was coming straight back out again ! Talk about dignity ... Every morning I had to hand over my maternity pad for them all to look at ! 

Mine was just water, no cm mixed in and before I actually went into labour I had another huge gush ... Think Trin told me those were the hind waters !


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Luna that's so weird you thought about it happening. Do you ever have other experiences like that? Sometimes I'll think I see someone from my past who hasn't entered my mind in YEARS but it won't be them ... But later that day I'll see them!!

I do stuff like that all the time, too! I'll know when my mom is going to call. Or I'm really good at reading DH's mind. He'll call out, "Hey, hun?" and I'll say, "Your jeans are in the dryer" or whatever and it's exactly what he meant to ask. :haha: I freak him out all the time with that.

But as far as pregnancy ... I knew it was a boy. I knew I'd have a boy before I even got pregnant. I suppose that's not so amazing as it's a 50/50 chance.. but I was going to be absolutely shocked if they had said girl at my scan. 

I also knew I'd have him early. In June when my mom and friend were planning my baby shower my mom kept trying to push it out to late October (I was due in November) but I kept saying, "No, Mom - I just know he's going to come early. We need to do it in September!" And the whole first two weeks of September I was nesting big time and wanted to get everything ready because I just knew he'd come early. :shrug:
When I told my DH I thought he'd come early he said I was just getting worried because one of my turtles had an early baby (I'd obviously told him about Crunchie). :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, another thing.. once we went on a hike and driving back down the mountain I said, "I really wanted to see a bear.... I bet we still will!" And not two minutes later a black bear ran across the road.
And once we were driving home from camping and we were talking about forest animals and I said I'd be alarmed to see a moose... and just then we drove around a bend and what's standing on the side of the road? An enormous moose! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:cry: The phone just rang with an unknown number and 3 lazy teflon gorilla men just let it ring while they watched tv near the phone and I had to 'sprint' from the studio where I was painting and it cut off just when I got to it :cry: Dh said sorry he forgot about my lessons :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SARAH
> 
> When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:
> 
> There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks lunes. I have been meaning to ask you about this - how you knew etc. before getting up off the couch did you have any pains or strange feelings that day?Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all :shrug:
> 
> Other than the strange feeling that my waters were going to break that day... I kid you not - about five hours before they broke I was sitting on the toilet going pee and thought to myself...
> "I wonder what it's going to be like when my water breaks... OMG, I think it's going to happen today... no, that's silly...." :shrug:Click to expand...

i was like this too even though i wasnt as early, i still said all day it feels like my waters are going to break, to anyone that would listen lol


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SARAH
> 
> When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:
> 
> There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks lunes. I have been meaning to ask you about this - how you knew etc. before getting up off the couch did you have any pains or strange feelings that day?Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all :shrug:
> 
> Other than the strange feeling that my waters were going to break that day... I kid you not - about five hours before they broke I was sitting on the toilet going pee and thought to myself...
> "I wonder what it's going to be like when my water breaks... OMG, I think it's going to happen today... no, that's silly...." :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i was like this too even though i wasnt as early, i still said all day it feels like my waters are going to break, to anyone that would listen lolClick to expand...

I guess we just know sometimes!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> :cry: The phone just rang with an unknown number and 3 lazy teflon gorilla men just let it ring while they watched tv near the phone and I had to 'sprint' from the studio where I was painting and it cut off just when I got to it :cry: Dh said sorry he forgot about my lessons :cry:

What bums!! I bet it was some fancy rich lady who wanted you to teach her three sons English and was wanting to pay you boat loads to do so...!! :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

DH spoke to his boss today about his salary. His boss asked what they were paying him!!! He doesn't even know! He said he'd talk to his sister who is the manager...she's a stingy cow so who knows what the outcome will be. But I'm so impressed that he's standing up for himself and commanding (in a nice way) what he's worth. He's never done this before and I've always felt a bit pushy when I've pointed out that he should. Anyway, at least he approached his boss. He's also sending his cv out to a whole lot of places and putting the word out that he's looking which is great. He's even thinking of moving into sales because there's more money there. So altogether proud of my DH

Lunes, I find it funny that you want to see a bear but are scared of seeing a moose :haha: I've never encountered a moose so I don't know - are they viscous?

I must be off to bed now. I have decided to make a conscious effort to eat actual food tomorrow - 3 (or 2 if I have the voms) meals and 2 snacks of actual food - not crap...wish me luck

Good night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS Sez, you may not be talking to me still, but I hope things are ok and that it's not an amniotic leak...I'd get checked out if there's any more leaking, even a little bit:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

mummyApril said:


> Goood morning everybody
> How you feeling crunchie???
> So crunchies waters breaking scared me into getting EVERYTHING ready, although it really should be done by now! As I had my week of depression I let things slip! But last night I washed all the walls and skirtings in my hallway I started hoovering but thought I should stop considering it was gone 10, then I packed babies hospital bag! I'm packing mine today, Jay is off for paternity leave so he's coming to help with the girls cupboards! Then I'm off to see my nan, hope everyone has a brilliant day today, today feels like its goin to be a good day, I hope I'm not proven wrong....HERE GOES :)

this was the first post of the morning i had James! and it was a fantastic day!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> SARAH
> 
> When my waters broke I had one significant gush when I got up from the couch and it did in fact soak my underwear and my yoga pants - an outfit change was necessary. I thought I peed myself. After I changed my clothes I was standing in the hallway with DH laughing about what a silly preggers I am for peeing my pants when it happened again. TMI, but I smelled it and there was absolutely no urine smell - it was as the girls have said slightly sweet and yes slightly smelling of jizz. :haha: And kind of 'hospitally' smelling - very sterile smelling. ANYWHO... :blush:
> 
> There's my experience. I would for certain be seen by a doctor if it happens again and it's just a one off. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks lunes. I have been meaning to ask you about this - how you knew etc. before getting up off the couch did you have any pains or strange feelings that day?Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all :shrug:
> 
> Other than the strange feeling that my waters were going to break that day... I kid you not - about five hours before they broke I was sitting on the toilet going pee and thought to myself...
> "I wonder what it's going to be like when my water breaks... OMG, I think it's going to happen today... no, that's silly...." :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i was like this too even though i wasnt as early, i still said all day it feels like my waters are going to break, to anyone that would listen lolClick to expand...

I remember you saying on the thread. I have these omg I think my waters are going to break moments but I doubt they will because they haven't with the last 3 until they were artificially ruptured...but then she is a girl


----------



## addie25

Awwww April!!!!! That was a great day!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :cry: The phone just rang with an unknown number and 3 lazy teflon gorilla men just let it ring while they watched tv near the phone and I had to 'sprint' from the studio where I was painting and it cut off just when I got to it :cry: Dh said sorry he forgot about my lessons :cry:

That sucks, sorry :nope: I don't know which is worse, it being Luna's rich woman or a telemarketer :shrug: If it's lessons I'm sure they'll call back...after all, it's not your bus that passed you by:thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Trin that is great your husband went to speak to his boss. I hope they give him what he has asked for.


----------



## HollyMonkey

The day my waters broke I had a massive feeling too Lunes, and told dh it wasn't worth arranging his run for the next morning with his mates. After weeks of Braxton Hicks I had NOTHING all day, and the moment before they burst a wonderful feeling of absolute calm and serenity and physical lightness, like I wasn't pregnant. 

I also really "felt" Holly was a girl and this one was a boy. Then nubs got in my way :haha: And in town the other day I said to DH "I bet we meet someone from the running club" and 5 seconds later we saw 2 friends from the club! And that morning I'd said at the supermarket while dss the younger was calling his mum about picking him up that lunchtime, that she's probably here doing her shopping and....she was!! Like your bear and your moose only not as exciting!

Sarachka mine did a big massive pop and it was like Niagara falls for 2 hours, nothing like what you're describing


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry again for being so absent lately, girls. I'm having SUCH a hard time managing my time these days! I get plenty of time to catch up during feeds, but I feed Rhyko sitting on the couch with him laying in my lap on a pillow across me, so I've nowhere to put my laptop that I could type while he feeds, I can only man the mouse :thumbup:
And the moments I do get that are baby free I'm trying to get a little housework done or take a shower (OH how I miss taking a show whenever I want!!) or just sit quietly without having to be the sole source of someone else's entertainment...!

Anyhow..

KIT
Cara has a tooth! What a grown up baby! And glad to hear she's doing well with her foods. Are you giving her formula or cow's milk that she's voming up? 
You're sneaking with your friend and the FB comment :haha:

ESSIE
YAY YOU!!! So proud of you for getting that job! Knew you would :thumbup: I hope everything goes smoothly with your old boss! 

TRIN
Sorry your lunch was pants! What a letdown!
Your belly blessing looks like it was tons of fun! Was it at your house?! Is that your pool?! Well jel! I would like to pop over for a swim... :cloud9:

APRIL
I hope you're feeling better and so glad to hear your scan went well! DH and I have started the GAPS way of eating and maybe you'd benefit, too? It's not very far off from the way we've been eating for a long time, but it just changes a few things around. It's supposed to help heal your gut and help with mood/anxiety/add/depression/autism/etc. Here's a link to more info if you're interested! https://www.gutandpsychologysyndrome.com/
And here's the food list: https://www.gutandpsychologysyndrome.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/GAPS-Diet-Foods.pdf

HAYLEY
Congrats again on your engagement! How exciting! I wish I could come :cry:
How's the job stuff going? Did you get everything sorted and squared away? I'm loving the pictures you posted of Nate recently - he sure is a cutie! Looks like such a perfect blend of you and Lee! :cloud9:

ADDIE
Glad your appointment went well! Your bump look fantastic! I can't wait to see pictures of all the stuff you've got going on at your house!! Your girls' room is going to look so lovely :cloud9:

MOLLY
So glad you found your brother! Good job, you! :hugs: How's packing going? Are you getting excited? I hope Leo is doing well :hugs:

CRUNCHIE
Lauren is so cute.. I love the picture you posted on FB the other day. What a sweet little face she has! :cloud9: Sorry she's been grizzly! It's so hard, isn't it? I hate to let Rhyko cry like that.. but after two diaper changes, the boob, rocking, wandering around the house with a screaming babe... it all gets pretty old after a while, eh? Usually I just lay on the couch, put him in the crook of my arm and tell him to just get it all out and after about 15 minutes he's fast asleep :haha:

LISSY
You've got some fun stuff on the horizon! Your shop sounds extremely exciting! And a wedding! What fun! :dance: How's little Esme doing? :hugs:

CLARE
So sorry little Freya is still such a handful. I guess you've been 'blessed' with a colicky, spirited baby! That's what my mom said to me when Rhyko was younger :dohh: I saw the picture on FB of you guys on a walk with her in a carrier - she seemed to really like that! Rhyko loves being in his carrier, too. Except, of course, when he's crying! :dohh: :haha:

B
Such beautious creations you've made recently! Love the changing table and the art and the yarn crafts... all of it! And the English lessons sign! So creative!! Holly is following right in your footsteps! 
And I meant to say before - I know what you mean about dreading special order work. When my Etsy shoppe was more up and running than it is I *only* posted stuff that was already made and specifically stated I didn't take special orders. I *hate* to HAVE to be creative. I like to do it when I feel called... not when I know I have to to get an order out! :thumbup:

SARAH
So sorry you've been dealing with such terrible heartburn! Have you tried cutting out gluten for a few days? I only get heartburn now when I am naughty and eat gluten. Or really sugary stuff. Not sure if it's related, but... :shrug: And so sorry you're having some weird misunderstandings are work! That's lamesauce.

NEWBIE
You are such a busy preggy turt! I remember you told your manager or boss or whatnot that you're pregnant... when are they going to cut back your hours to (gasp) some normal like 9-5 M-F stuff?!? Give you a bit of a break, eh? :hugs: Hope all is well!

EMANDI
Hope you're enjoying your new little man! :hugs:

GINGE
Sorry about the house falling through... everything happens for a reason, i say, so perhaps a better one is right around the corner! :hugs:

JAYNIE
So proud of you for standing your ground. Adam is clearly realizing the grass is greener, eh?! The world is your oyster, now! I'd like to go to Amsterdam.. can Rhyko and I come along?! :haha:

Phew... I think I got you all. Much love to one and all! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

There was lady in my prenatal group who 'fissured' early and she was on antibiotics and bedrest I believe, but I didn't have contact with her so I'm not entirely sure. 

Any more liquid Sarachka? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gather round everyone! :wohoo: There's a Christmas Post from Luna!!!! How splendid!!! :kiss: :hugs: I must have words with Rhyko to get him to sleep more often so we have you back!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Gather round everyone! :wohoo: There's a Christmas Post from Luna!!!! How splendid!!! :kiss: :hugs: I must have words with Rhyko to get him to sleep more often so we have you back!

Yes, please! His naps are so unpredictable! Yesterday he took a four hour nap! The day before? One 90 minute nap :dohh: I got a lot done yesterday around the house.. but boy did my boobies hurt! :haha:


----------



## poas

Evening all, esme has been scream and fussy over her milk so now I feel exhausted in the way only a mother can!lol x love to all x


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> There was lady in my prenatal group who 'fissured' early and she was on antibiotics and bedrest I believe, but I didn't have contact with her so I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> Any more liquid Sarachka? :shrug:

Only general wetness. No gushes.


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Evening all, esme has been scream and fussy over her milk so now I feel exhausted in the way only a mother can!lol x love to all x

Yay glad you're here but sorry you're cream crackered!! Hope Esme has a good night and you have sleepy time.


----------



## LunaLady

And sorry my Christmas post is so lacking in color.. I was too afraid to do that stuff and have BnB laugh in my face and make my post disappear! :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :cry: The phone just rang with an unknown number and 3 lazy teflon gorilla men just let it ring while they watched tv near the phone and I had to 'sprint' from the studio where I was painting and it cut off just when I got to it :cry: Dh said sorry he forgot about my lessons :cry:
> 
> That sucks, sorry :nope: I don't know which is worse, it being Luna's rich woman or a telemarketer :shrug: If it's lessons I'm sure they'll call back...after all, it's not your bus that passed you by:thumbup:Click to expand...


Yes I'm sure if they want lessons they'll call back. Frustrating though if they just don't get round to it again!! Oh well, maybe it was a wrong number! 

But what if it was a really rich handsome art dealer who wants to learn English and buy paintings and knitted blankets :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Is it enough to dribble out? I have permanent general wetness but while it doesn't dribble and just lines the avenue I don't worry about it.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> :cry: The phone just rang with an unknown number and 3 lazy teflon gorilla men just let it ring while they watched tv near the phone and I had to 'sprint' from the studio where I was painting and it cut off just when I got to it :cry: Dh said sorry he forgot about my lessons :cry:

It's ok...it was just me. I wondered if you could teach me to speak English as I currently only speak Scottish :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how are you now Sarah?
> 
> Ok I think. Thanks for asking. I stood up after about an hour and I don't think there was any gushing, just wetnessClick to expand...
> 
> If it were me I'd (TMI) put fresh underwear on and then smell it after you've noticed it's wetish again... :shrug: Although I'll forever have the smell of amniotic fluid burned in my brain after 10 days of leaking it and the nurses forever encouraging me to smell it... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That answers my last question ! Ha ha
> 
> Sarah - I had no warning at all and I felt great they day ... It came out of nowhere.Click to expand...

I thought it came out of your foof :shrug: (sorry- couldn't resist)


----------



## LunaLady

:rofl: Kit... you're just so punchy! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> DH spoke to his boss today about his salary. His boss asked what they were paying him!!! He doesn't even know! He said he'd talk to his sister who is the manager...she's a stingy cow so who knows what the outcome will be. But I'm so impressed that he's standing up for himself and commanding (in a nice way) what he's worth. He's never done this before and I've always felt a bit pushy when I've pointed out that he should. Anyway, at least he approached his boss. He's also sending his cv out to a whole lot of places and putting the word out that he's looking which is great. He's even thinking of moving into sales because there's more money there. So altogether proud of my DH
> 
> Lunes, I find it funny that you want to see a bear but are scared of seeing a moose :haha: I've never encountered a moose so I don't know - are they viscous?
> 
> I must be off to bed now. I have decided to make a conscious effort to eat actual food tomorrow - 3 (or 2 if I have the voms) meals and 2 snacks of actual food - not crap...wish me luck
> 
> Good night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> PS Sez, you may not be talking to me still, but I hope things are ok and that it's not an amniotic leak...I'd get checked out if there's any more leaking, even a little bit:hugs:

Go Trin's DH!! :happydance: Hope he gets a handsome raise :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Sorry again for being so absent lately, girls. I'm having SUCH a hard time managing my time these days! I get plenty of time to catch up during feeds, but I feed Rhyko sitting on the couch with him laying in my lap on a pillow across me, so I've nowhere to put my laptop that I could type while he feeds, I can only man the mouse :thumbup:
> And the moments I do get that are baby free I'm trying to get a little housework done or take a shower (OH how I miss taking a show whenever I want!!) or just sit quietly without having to be the sole source of someone else's entertainment...!
> 
> Anyhow..
> 
> KIT
> Cara has a tooth! What a grown up baby! And glad to hear she's doing well with her foods. Are you giving her formula or cow's milk that she's voming up?
> You're sneaking with your friend and the FB comment :haha:

Marvellous mahoosive post Luna!! :thumbup:

Cara is now on her second week of formula. I don't think it's that :shrug: It could just all be related to teething??


----------



## mummyApril

mine just dribbled too no gush at all


----------



## LunaLady

How's it going, now, Sarah??


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> :rofl: Kit... you're just so punchy! :haha:

I'm too cheeky really aren't I :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

B&B is playing up tonight again :growlmad:


----------



## cassie04

:hi: just casually going to have a night read catch up whilst munching on a toastie...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll swap you English lessons for Facebook lessons Kit :haha:

I'm off to bed m' beauties :kiss: I have a cheese, ham and yoghurt snack- which actually is my kind of snack, it's just I'd like some raisins and oatcakes with it too :shrug: Mmmm raisins. Those little boxes of Sunmaid raisins when they get hot in your pocket and all squash up :cloud9:

Jaynie's working/playing too hard. She should be on here frittering her time away. 

OMG I had a sudden desire for Iced Gems!! And those multicoloured rainbow rice puff things that always taste stale!! 

Goodnight all :hugs: xxxxx Rest up Sarachka and see a doc tomorrow if it's looking suspect at all :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

WATERMELON WOWSIES :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cassie04

NIGHT B! sweet dreams hopefully catch u tomorow!


----------



## mummyApril

omg any day it could be Cassie!!!!!
i love those rainbow things B! 
goodnight all the sleepy turts!


----------



## LunaLady

So, much to DH's dismay I told him I'd like us to sell our house and move next year at the latest. I love our house - it is just this neighborhood that drives me mad. Our street is so busy - something I had no idea of before we bought our house - and (please excuse me while I get up on my HIGH HORSE) really trashy people drive up and down it in their scuzzy cars that rumble and their loud music... going like 50 mph in a residential neighborhood! :growlmad: And we are right by a highschool and two elementary schools - which I originally thought a plus as it seemed it would be a safe neighborhood - but my god are highschoolers rude! They are sleezy and ghetto and just plain rude. :growlmad:

It's a good thing I'm so perfect, eh?? :haha:

Anyhow - I want our dream place, now. I want lots of land... space between us and our neighbors. Chickens... maybe a goat or three... a spacious garden... room to roam around... a safe place for my boy to play... All that.
In the mean time, i need to work on down sizing our colossal amount of sh*t. We have so much STUFF, it's mind boggling. We are for sure having a garage sale this year. Wish I wouldn't have been so lazy and had it last summer... but alas.

That's my super randomness for today... :shrug:

Edit:

Like this one! It's in our price range and on 13 acres... and close enough to DH's work :cloud9:
https://media.cdn-redfin.com/photo/1/bigphoto/424/276424_1.jpg

There's even a barn there with horse stalls!


----------



## LunaLady

CASSIE! I forgot you on my Christmas post! What a naughty turtle I am! :blush:

It's so close for you, now!! How exciting! Are you all prepared? Nursery ready? All that?


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> omg any day it could be Cassie!!!!!
> i love those rainbow things B!
> goodnight all the sleepy turts!

........ and i already have you prepared and ready to await my text saying "APRIL WHAT HAVE I DONE!!!!!!" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> omg any day it could be Cassie!!!!!
> i love those rainbow things B!
> goodnight all the sleepy turts!
> 
> ........ and i already have you prepared and ready to await my text saying "APRIL WHAT HAVE I DONE!!!!!!" :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## cassie04

LunaLady said:


> CASSIE! I forgot you on my Christmas post! What a naughty turtle I am! :blush:
> 
> It's so close for you, now!! How exciting! Are you all prepared? Nursery ready? All that?

:hi: luna i always miss you on here! :dohh: but i find it easier to keep up with you on facebook....i was only looking at your timeline yesterday and looking at how far Rhyko has come from when your waters broke and you were first in hospital! :cloud9: its amazing!

YES! i have like a week and half maternity leave this is like day 2 of it....and i just dont know what to do with myself im so organised and have been for weeks.....im just twiddling my thumbs....i dont know how mums to be do it! time goes soooo slow when you havent got things to do.....any ideas to prepare for baby welcome.....although everyone just tells me know is the time to relax.....im trying! :blush:

Meeting my health visitor tomorrow she is coming at 3 so something to look forward to :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

cassie04 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> CASSIE! I forgot you on my Christmas post! What a naughty turtle I am! :blush:
> 
> It's so close for you, now!! How exciting! Are you all prepared? Nursery ready? All that?
> 
> :hi: luna i always miss you on here! :dohh: but i find it easier to keep up with you on facebook....i was only looking at your timeline yesterday and looking at how far Rhyko has come from when your waters broke and you were first in hospital! :cloud9: its amazing!
> 
> YES! i have like a week and half maternity leave this is like day 2 of it....and i just dont know what to do with myself im so organised and have been for weeks.....im just twiddling my thumbs....i dont know how mums to be do it! time goes soooo slow when you havent got things to do.....any ideas to prepare for baby welcome.....although everyone just tells me know is the time to relax.....im trying! :blush:
> 
> Meeting my health visitor tomorrow she is coming at 3 so something to look forward to :thumbup:Click to expand...

Just do whatever you want to do! You won't get time to once the little one arrives. I miss being able to do what I want! :cry:

So wait.. you only have a week and a half of maternity leave?? What happens when baby comes?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I'll swap you English lessons for Facebook lessons Kit :haha:
> 
> I'm off to bed m' beauties :kiss: I have a cheese, ham and yoghurt snack- which actually is my kind of snack, it's just I'd like some raisins and oatcakes with it too :shrug: Mmmm raisins. Those little boxes of Sunmaid raisins when they get hot in your pocket and all squash up :cloud9:
> 
> Jaynie's working/playing too hard. She should be on here frittering her time away.
> 
> OMG I had a sudden desire for Iced Gems!! And those multicoloured rainbow rice puff things that always taste stale!!
> 
> Goodnight all :hugs: xxxxx Rest up Sarachka and see a doc tomorrow if it's looking suspect at all :thumbup:

I think you mean rainbow drops and not iced gems? Iced gems are ickle biscuits with a whip of hard icing (different colours) on the top of them...rainbow drops are like coloured, soggy rice crispies. I nuv them too :thumbup: They take me back to a simpler time :cloud9:

Hope you sleep well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> So, much to DH's dismay I told him I'd like us to sell our house and move next year at the latest. I love our house - it is just this neighborhood that drives me mad. Our street is so busy - something I had no idea of before we bought our house - and (please excuse me while I get up on my HIGH HORSE) really trashy people drive up and down it in their scuzzy cars that rumble and their loud music... going like 50 mph in a residential neighborhood! :growlmad: And we are right by a highschool and two elementary schools - which I originally thought a plus as it seemed it would be a safe neighborhood - but my god are highschoolers rude! They are sleezy and ghetto and just plain rude. :growlmad:
> 
> It's a good thing I'm so perfect, eh?? :haha:
> 
> Anyhow - I want our dream place, now. I want lots of land... space between us and our neighbors. Chickens... maybe a goat or three... a spacious garden... room to roam around... a safe place for my boy to play... All that.
> In the mean time, i need to work on down sizing our colossal amount of sh*t. We have so much STUFF, it's mind boggling. We are for sure having a garage sale this year. Wish I wouldn't have been so lazy and had it last summer... but alas.
> 
> That's my super randomness for today... :shrug:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Like this one! It's in our price range and on 13 acres... and close enough to DH's work :cloud9:
> https://media.cdn-redfin.com/photo/1/bigphoto/424/276424_1.jpg
> 
> There's even a barn there with horse stalls!

Now that's my kind of property!! Love it :cloud9: Good luck with your moving plans :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> CASSIE! I forgot you on my Christmas post! What a naughty turtle I am! :blush:
> 
> It's so close for you, now!! How exciting! Are you all prepared? Nursery ready? All that?
> 
> :hi: luna i always miss you on here! :dohh: but i find it easier to keep up with you on facebook....i was only looking at your timeline yesterday and looking at how far Rhyko has come from when your waters broke and you were first in hospital! :cloud9: its amazing!
> 
> YES! i have like a week and half maternity leave this is like day 2 of it....and i just dont know what to do with myself im so organised and have been for weeks.....im just twiddling my thumbs....i dont know how mums to be do it! time goes soooo slow when you havent got things to do.....any ideas to prepare for baby welcome.....although everyone just tells me know is the time to relax.....im trying! :blush:
> 
> Meeting my health visitor tomorrow she is coming at 3 so something to look forward to :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Just do whatever you want to do! You won't get time to once the little one arrives. I miss being able to do what I want! :cry:
> 
> So wait.. you only have a week and a half of maternity leave?? What happens when baby comes?Click to expand...

Theres no point in telling you to relax cos u wont.i didnt.i honestly didnt realise how crazy life would be with LO.

If i could go back i def would have relaxed gone for massaged put feet up and sleeppppp and just pamper myself x


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Cara has her first tooth :cry: Quite glad I'm not feeding her myself now :haha:

Nate has being teething for yonks and this week is awful he is a right misery guts:cry:i hope he gets one soon as its really hardwork at the mo:nope:

Well done miss cara on your very 1st tooshie break through





kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> be back later cant concentrate with bathroom noises
> 
> Was that a polite way to tell us you have terrible wind? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:..........god i think tomorrow i will have to tell him to turn his damn radio down nate cant nap uostairs as its to bluddy noisey and downstairs he no likey:nope:



addie25 said:


> Back from the doctor. The babies look great cervix is great. No pictures tho but that's ok I'll see them in person in May!!! It's hard to get a picture with twins.

Yay Addie due know may seems much closer than you think at the min and im glad the girls and your lady opening is fine!!




LunaLady said:


> Sorry again for being so absent lately, girls. I'm having SUCH a hard time managing my time these days! I get plenty of time to catch up during feeds, but I feed Rhyko sitting on the couch with him laying in my lap on a pillow across me, so I've nowhere to put my laptop that I could type while he feeds, I can only man the mouse :thumbup:
> And the moments I do get that are baby free I'm trying to get a little housework done or take a shower (OH how I miss taking a show whenever I want!!) or just sit quietly without having to be the sole source of someone else's entertainment...!
> 
> Anyhow..
> 
> KIT
> Cara has a tooth! What a grown up baby! And glad to hear she's doing well with her foods. Are you giving her formula or cow's milk that she's voming up?
> You're sneaking with your friend and the FB comment :haha:
> 
> ESSIE
> YAY YOU!!! So proud of you for getting that job! Knew you would :thumbup: I hope everything goes smoothly with your old boss!
> 
> TRIN
> Sorry your lunch was pants! What a letdown!
> Your belly blessing looks like it was tons of fun! Was it at your house?! Is that your pool?! Well jel! I would like to pop over for a swim... :cloud9:
> 
> APRIL
> I hope you're feeling better and so glad to hear your scan went well! DH and I have started the GAPS way of eating and maybe you'd benefit, too? It's not very far off from the way we've been eating for a long time, but it just changes a few things around. It's supposed to help heal your gut and help with mood/anxiety/add/depression/autism/etc. Here's a link to more info if you're interested! https://www.gutandpsychologysyndrome.com/
> And here's the food list: https://www.gutandpsychologysyndrome.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/GAPS-Diet-Foods.pdf
> 
> HAYLEY
> Congrats again on your engagement! How exciting! I wish I could come :cry:
> How's the job stuff going? Did you get everything sorted and squared away? I'm loving the pictures you posted of Nate recently - he sure is a cutie! Looks like such a perfect blend of you and Lee! :cloud9:
> 
> ADDIE
> Glad your appointment went well! Your bump look fantastic! I can't wait to see pictures of all the stuff you've got going on at your house!! Your girls' room is going to look so lovely :cloud9:
> 
> MOLLY
> So glad you found your brother! Good job, you! :hugs: How's packing going? Are you getting excited? I hope Leo is doing well :hugs:
> 
> CRUNCHIE
> Lauren is so cute.. I love the picture you posted on FB the other day. What a sweet little face she has! :cloud9: Sorry she's been grizzly! It's so hard, isn't it? I hate to let Rhyko cry like that.. but after two diaper changes, the boob, rocking, wandering around the house with a screaming babe... it all gets pretty old after a while, eh? Usually I just lay on the couch, put him in the crook of my arm and tell him to just get it all out and after about 15 minutes he's fast asleep :haha:
> 
> LISSY
> You've got some fun stuff on the horizon! Your shop sounds extremely exciting! And a wedding! What fun! :dance: How's little Esme doing? :hugs:
> 
> CLARE
> So sorry little Freya is still such a handful. I guess you've been 'blessed' with a colicky, spirited baby! That's what my mom said to me when Rhyko was younger :dohh: I saw the picture on FB of you guys on a walk with her in a carrier - she seemed to really like that! Rhyko loves being in his carrier, too. Except, of course, when he's crying! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> B
> Such beautious creations you've made recently! Love the changing table and the art and the yarn crafts... all of it! And the English lessons sign! So creative!! Holly is following right in your footsteps!
> And I meant to say before - I know what you mean about dreading special order work. When my Etsy shoppe was more up and running than it is I *only* posted stuff that was already made and specifically stated I didn't take special orders. I *hate* to HAVE to be creative. I like to do it when I feel called... not when I know I have to to get an order out! :thumbup:
> 
> SARAH
> So sorry you've been dealing with such terrible heartburn! Have you tried cutting out gluten for a few days? I only get heartburn now when I am naughty and eat gluten. Or really sugary stuff. Not sure if it's related, but... :shrug: And so sorry you're having some weird misunderstandings are work! That's lamesauce.
> 
> NEWBIE
> You are such a busy preggy turt! I remember you told your manager or boss or whatnot that you're pregnant... when are they going to cut back your hours to (gasp) some normal like 9-5 M-F stuff?!? Give you a bit of a break, eh? :hugs: Hope all is well!
> 
> EMANDI
> Hope you're enjoying your new little man! :hugs:
> 
> GINGE
> Sorry about the house falling through... everything happens for a reason, i say, so perhaps a better one is right around the corner! :hugs:
> 
> JAYNIE
> So proud of you for standing your ground. Adam is clearly realizing the grass is greener, eh?! The world is your oyster, now! I'd like to go to Amsterdam.. can Rhyko and I come along?! :haha:
> 
> Phew... I think I got you all. Much love to one and all! :kiss:

Hey lunes that was a fantastic post :thumbup:.........we got engaged like 6 years ago but have decided yes to finally take the plunge :happydance:
The interview today was great but i dont think they have an actual job for me they are tryin to make one and wanted to meet me:wacko:.....so i reckon i will be back at my old place 


night all see ya morrow i is a tired turt mummy:sleep::sleep: -8 cheshire brrrrrrrrr


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> CASSIE! I forgot you on my Christmas post! What a naughty turtle I am! :blush:
> 
> It's so close for you, now!! How exciting! Are you all prepared? Nursery ready? All that?
> 
> :hi: luna i always miss you on here! :dohh: but i find it easier to keep up with you on facebook....i was only looking at your timeline yesterday and looking at how far Rhyko has come from when your waters broke and you were first in hospital! :cloud9: its amazing!
> 
> YES! i have like a week and half maternity leave this is like day 2 of it....and i just dont know what to do with myself im so organised and have been for weeks.....im just twiddling my thumbs....i dont know how mums to be do it! time goes soooo slow when you havent got things to do.....any ideas to prepare for baby welcome.....although everyone just tells me know is the time to relax.....im trying! :blush:
> 
> Meeting my health visitor tomorrow she is coming at 3 so something to look forward to :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahh Cassie...I know everyone keeps saying it but honestly, try to just kick back, watch some DVD's, read, take lovely bubble baths, go for gentle walks, get a pedi/mani and just spoil yourself stupid. 

I had 4 weeks to myself before Cara made an appearance and I seem to remember whining about what to fill the time with, and hurry up baby etc...I would snap someone's hand off for just a day completely to myself now :haha: You'll be completely swept away once baby arrives so enjoy this calm time :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all...see you tomorrow :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight all x


----------



## mummyApril

i wish i had this!
https://youtu.be/m5RIcaK98Yg


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> i wish i had this!
> https://youtu.be/m5RIcaK98Yg

:hugs: April

I'm sorry you have so much animosity toward your birth. I totally understand!! :hugs:

I feel like time has been the only healer in this for me... the farther I get from the end of my pregnancy and labor, the better I feel about it. There are a hundred things I would have done different, but alas the past is the past. 

But, that video was so very touching and really the way c-sections should be done in every case, I think. However I bet one would be hard pressed to find a hospital to perform them in this way. I asked for the delayed cord clamping and was denied, even though he cried right away and was totally fine. Too preemie, they said. :shrug: And I didn't even get to hold him skin to skin until 12 hours later! It's a wonder my milk even came in, I think.

Anyway, lots of love to you and I feel for you!! :hugs:

And you're such a wonderful mum, April - don't let James' birth hang over you, it really was out of your hands. :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

I have no idea why I'm awake I just feel soooo awake! I might do some housework if I can't sleep could scrub the walls hmmm


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Luna you're an inspiration to me at how well you've done, sometimes I feel bad for feeling bad as you are so strong and had to wait for such a long time, I just didn't get the birth I wanted, makes me feel a bit selfish! I am almost at peace with it now but that section is definitely how it should be! For planned anyway! I'm so glad your journey has turned out just right with Rhyko progressing so well and you being able to breastfeed, that's all down to how much a strong woman you are and the great mother you are for your son, he is one lucky boy :) 
P.s if you get that house I will be over asap lol its amazing :)


----------



## mummyApril

I must try to sleep really up in 6 hours :/


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Thankyou Luna you're an inspiration to me at how well you've done, sometimes I feel bad for feeling bad as you are so strong and had to wait for such a long time, I just didn't get the birth I wanted, makes me feel a bit selfish! I am almost at peace with it now but that section is definitely how it should be! For planned anyway! I'm so glad your journey has turned out just right with Rhyko progressing so well and you being able to breastfeed, that's all down to how much a strong woman you are and the great mother you are for your son, he is one lucky boy :)
> P.s if you get that house I will be over asap lol its amazing :)

No, April - don't feel bad! You are so very valid in your woes!! :hugs: I am in awe of how well you've done! I can't image having major surgery and then going straight back to being a full time mum with a little baby! I think I was given a little bit of grace being able to delivery vaginally, but if I'm honest - by the end I was begging for a c-section! :dohh:
Anyhow, you're most certainly not selfish - every women deserves to have the birth she'd like! I'm just sorry that we can't all have what we've planned for ourselves. 
And I'm terribly stubborn - I think that's how I managed to get him to breastfeed. And lazy.. :haha: I was getting so lazy with the bottles and stuff.. the cleaning was driving me nuts!! BFing is much more my pace! :haha:

:hugs: Go get some sleep my dear :sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

I only have afternoon patients so I'm having a nice slow morning at home today :cloud9: And I'm actually starving so I may try some food just now :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> So, much to DH's dismay I told him I'd like us to sell our house and move next year at the latest. I love our house - it is just this neighborhood that drives me mad. Our street is so busy - something I had no idea of before we bought our house - and (please excuse me while I get up on my HIGH HORSE) really trashy people drive up and down it in their scuzzy cars that rumble and their loud music... going like 50 mph in a residential neighborhood! :growlmad: And we are right by a highschool and two elementary schools - which I originally thought a plus as it seemed it would be a safe neighborhood - but my god are highschoolers rude! They are sleezy and ghetto and just plain rude. :growlmad:
> 
> It's a good thing I'm so perfect, eh?? :haha:
> 
> Anyhow - I want our dream place, now. I want lots of land... space between us and our neighbors. Chickens... maybe a goat or three... a spacious garden... room to roam around... a safe place for my boy to play... All that.
> In the mean time, i need to work on down sizing our colossal amount of sh*t. We have so much STUFF, it's mind boggling. We are for sure having a garage sale this year. Wish I wouldn't have been so lazy and had it last summer... but alas.
> 
> That's my super randomness for today... :shrug:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Like this one! It's in our price range and on 13 acres... and close enough to DH's work :cloud9:
> https://media.cdn-redfin.com/photo/1/bigphoto/424/276424_1.jpg
> 
> There's even a barn there with horse stalls!

13 acres....we could have alpacas :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Ah Luna thankyou lovely :hugs: I hate bottle cleaning too one of my pet hates lol


----------



## mummyApril

Mornin Trin


----------



## HollyMonkey

No Kit! I meant both! Iced Gems AND Rainbow Drops! I just couldn't remember the name of the latter! But I don't want either anymore anyway :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning !

Lauren and I are off to see carnage at the cinema today, that's it for us.

What's everyone up to ? 

X


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Crunchster!

I think if I took Cara to the cinema we'd CAUSE carnage :haha:

Today, I think my friend and her little boy are coming round :thumbup:

Enjoy the film :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Hi Crunchster!
> 
> I think if I took Cara to the cinema we'd CAUSE carnage :haha:
> 
> Today, I think my friend and her little boy are coming round :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy the film :flower:

If she freaks out it may be our last visit lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Beaut house Lunes! As soon as we're not obliged to live 2kms from The Ex then we'll move out to a goat friendly place, maybe. But we love it here too, swimming pool and park and bakery are rather handy! But that looks lovely :thumbup:

One moment, Holly's being menopausal. 

Poor thing, we're a bit cooped up with these minus 10 temperatures and ice and snow- she's been very patient but she's such an outdoors baby usually :awww:

Cassie I'd enjoy reading a book with 2 hands- soon you have to do that awkward thing of turning the pages with your elbow whilst breastfeeding. Actually that's where a kindle would be good. Might look into one and count it in as baby equipment. 

Only 3 days left to get my 'painting a week finished' ... Better hit the studio, plus I slept til 8.30. Naughty naughty.

Love you all my sausage monkeys, hope you're all well and breakfast stays down Trin and Sarachka that it's just a false alarm, which I'm sure it is :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Mornin Trin

Morning :hi:


----------



## TrinityMom

Got distracted and haven't had breakfast yet...guess it will be brunch again. Don't know what because we have like nothing in the house :wacko: May go in to work so I can eat :shrug:



*1 MONTH TO GO!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :hi:

:hi: Och Aye


----------



## kit_cat

Some dick blocked me in!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> :hi: Och AyeClick to expand...

Hoots mon! I hope it'll be a braw bricht moon licht nicht the nicht :D


----------



## kit_cat

:(

My friend just cancelled on me...she's had a bad night with her little boy. What to do..... :-k

We were woken at 6.30am with Cara shouting Dadadadadadadadadadada!!!! Oddly, OH didn't leap out of bed despite it being obvious who Cara was referring to :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

urgh so i think iv woken with a sore throat and cold, which is not like me, i hope it goes quickly im not a good patient lol


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning !
> 
> Lauren and I are off to see carnage at the cinema today, that's it for us.
> 
> What's everyone up to ?
> 
> X

i so wish we had a cinema near us! have fun!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Beaut house Lunes! As soon as we're not obliged to live 2kms from The Ex then we'll move out to a goat friendly place, maybe. But we love it here too, swimming pool and park and bakery are rather handy! But that looks lovely :thumbup:
> 
> One moment, Holly's being menopausal.
> 
> Poor thing, we're a bit cooped up with these minus 10 temperatures and ice and snow- she's been very patient but she's such an outdoors baby usually :awww:
> 
> Cassie I'd enjoy reading a book with 2 hands- soon you have to do that awkward thing of turning the pages with your elbow whilst breastfeeding. Actually that's where a kindle would be good. Might look into one and count it in as baby equipment.
> 
> Only 3 days left to get my 'painting a week finished' ... Better hit the studio, plus I slept til 8.30. Naughty naughty.
> 
> Love you all my sausage monkeys, hope you're all well and breakfast stays down Trin and Sarachka that it's just a false alarm, which I'm sure it is :hugs:

so were all one of these today?https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Moq6mXsUEPc/TStEXMT6EuI/AAAAAAAABoQ/rRrGsZ6oRK4/s1600/sausage_monkey.jpg
hope you have a good day :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Some dick blocked me in!
> View attachment 336969

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

morning Kit :hi:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> Got distracted and haven't had breakfast yet...guess it will be brunch again. Don't know what because we have like nothing in the house :wacko: May go in to work so I can eat :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 MONTH TO GO!!!!*

woohoooo:happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

I would be SO broke if they had ASDA here

https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5052765405694?hei=382&wid=305&resmode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&defaultimage=default_details_George_rdhttps://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=180,225&layer=1&resMode=sharp&src=is{Asda/5052765165512}&size=160,200&defaultimage=default_listing_George_rdhttps://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=180,225&layer=1&resMode=sharp&src=is{Asda/5052765153045}&size=160,200&defaultimage=default_listing_George_rdhttps://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=180,225&layer=1&resMode=sharp&src=is{Asda/5052765336691}&size=160,200&defaultimage=default_listing_George_rd


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I would be SO broke if they had ASDA here
> 
> https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5052765405694?hei=382&wid=305&resmode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&defaultimage=default_details_George_rdhttps://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=180,225&layer=1&resMode=sharp&src=is{Asda/5052765165512}&size=160,200&defaultimage=default_listing_George_rdhttps://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=180,225&layer=1&resMode=sharp&src=is{Asda/5052765153045}&size=160,200&defaultimage=default_listing_George_rdhttps://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=180,225&layer=1&resMode=sharp&src=is{Asda/5052765336691}&size=160,200&defaultimage=default_listing_George_rd

tooooo cute


----------



## mummyApril

im just having a cup of tea and then the kitchen is to be done


----------



## new mummy2010

Good morning we aren't going to boogie babes as all my friends say its to cold to come out so doing some wedding related phonecalls then going to pay some deposits and see my friend this aftenoon

Lee got in at 1.20am from st helens eddie stobart stadium i was furious :(

I think we will have a tooth by weekend yipeeee!!

Have fun at the cinema Crunch

Kit that pics cracked me up lol!!!


----------



## mummyApril

thats cute Cara wakes up saying dada /james says mama when hes tired (but i thinkit just the way he grizzles lol )


----------



## mummyApril

wow thats late, he has a key though right


----------



## mummyApril

bnb have a c section section now :) 6 months too late lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

*DH said he'll buy my bag for me !!! And I can go today and get it!!*

He cracked on the grounds that I'm not going skiing with them, nor to England this half term, so I'm not costing anything in travel or ski pass or anything and am being abandoned like an old sock :cry: I hinted at that, and he felt sorry for me:haha: 

:yipee:

Laters, gonna get the 11:38 train :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> thats cute Cara wakes up saying dada /james says mama when hes tired (but i thinkit just the way he grizzles lol )

Lol..to be honest, Cara is just making that sound...she rarely makes a mama sound so as yet I don't think she has any notion that dada means daddy. However, OH should still have got up :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *DH said he'll buy my bag for me !!! And I can go today and get it!!*
> 
> He cracked on the grounds that I'm not going skiing with them, nor to England this half term, so I'm not costing anything in travel or ski pass or anything and am being abandoned like an old sock :cry: I hinted at that, and he felt sorry for me:haha:
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> Laters, gonna get the 11:38 train :happydance:

Excellent!! I knew it would be yours soon enough :happydance: Can't wait to see you modelling it :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> *DH said he'll buy my bag for me !!! And I can go today and get it!!*
> 
> He cracked on the grounds that I'm not going skiing with them, nor to England this half term, so I'm not costing anything in travel or ski pass or anything and am being abandoned like an old sock :cry: I hinted at that, and he felt sorry for me:haha:
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> Laters, gonna get the 11:38 train :happydance:

oh thats brilliant yayayay


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thats cute Cara wakes up saying dada /james says mama when hes tired (but i thinkit just the way he grizzles lol )
> 
> Lol..to be honest, Cara is just making that sound...she rarely makes a mama sound so as yet I don't think she has any notion that dada means daddy. However, OH should still have got up :haha:Click to expand...

well surely thats the rule lol


----------



## mummyApril

i wanted to try and get James to stay awake a bit longer (hes been awake an hour) but he is totally nagging at me for his nap, swishing his head back and forth and sucking his lip lol aw i love him!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> thats cute Cara wakes up saying dada /james says mama when hes tired (but i thinkit just the way he grizzles lol )
> 
> Lol..to be honest, Cara is just making that sound...she rarely makes a mama sound so as yet I don't think she has any notion that dada means daddy. However, OH should still have got up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> well surely thats the rule lolClick to expand...

Absolutely!

Hope your cold/sore throat doesn't last :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i wanted to try and get James to stay awake a bit longer (hes been awake an hour) but he is totally nagging at me for his nap, swishing his head back and forth and sucking his lip lol aw i love him!

That's unbelievable! And he slept all night too?


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya has always been a sicky baby but thought this was normal.you will never see her without a bib.

she has her feed and either sicks alot up straight after or over the next few hours in clumps.

this morning she covered me in puke.

also her poo has always been very explosive. up her back

has anyone had anything similiar with their lo

off to drs this afternoon


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya has always been a sicky baby but thought this was normal.you will never see her without a bib.
> 
> she has her feed and either sicks alot up straight after or over the next few hours in clumps.
> 
> this morning she covered me in puke.
> 
> also her poo has always been very explosive. up her back
> 
> has anyone had anything similiar with their lo
> 
> off to drs this afternoon

Hi Clare :hi:
Cara has sicky days. Some days she's not sick at all, others, she's sick constantly. I don't know why. Like you I just accept is as part of her being a baby. The explosive poo..hell yeah! She's been plastered many, many times. Only now that she's on solids has that cut down as her poos are much more solid now.
Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi..how are you today? Any leakage?


----------



## mummyApril

Yes slept all night apart from stirring at 4 30 but went straight off again, he woke up at 8 this morning fell asleep on way home and I woke him at half 9 (I have to otherwise hed sleep longer) and now he's soundo again, I don't mind but I want to spend time with him, but least he's getting his sleep.
Clare I'm sorry I can't help, James has never been a sicky baby so if he is sick I know somethings not right, but as Freya has always been like it maybe its just being a baby? As for poos iv only had that twice (when Jay hasn't put nappy on properly) hope drs can give some advice :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Yes I wonder how our Sarah is getting on this morning


----------



## mummyApril

Just joining James for a nap as I didn't get to sleep until 2am 6 hours sleep is not for me!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sezi..how are you today? Any leakage?




mummyApril said:


> Yes I wonder how our Sarah is getting on this morning


Hey ladies. It's my Wednesday off yay. I don't think yesterday was anything serious but OH wants me to phone the midwife anyway. I just hate being a bother.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sezi..how are you today? Any leakage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Yes I wonder how our Sarah is getting on this morningClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. It's my Wednesday off yay. I don't think yesterday was anything serious but OH wants me to phone the midwife anyway. I just hate being a bother.Click to expand...

It's not really being a bother though is it? That's their job and they are paid to do it :thumbup: Do ring, it will give you peace of mind at least. Let us know how you get on and enjoy your day off :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night April :sleep:


----------



## TrinityMom

Off to work I go! I like starting my day at this time...no cankles for me today :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Morning all....very happy...I lost 5lb this week  hazaar! However have stinking cold so off for nap...was up til 5am through insommnia! Later x


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!!! 8am here and waiting for tile guys to come finish the bathroom. We don't have a vanity for the bathroom yet so it will be lovely tile, toilet tub and nothing else for now. Hopefully we find one soon!! I have to go get paint samples so at least I can get it painted and look for a shower curtain (well I am not looking for a shower curtain DH has asked the decorator that is doing the girls room to do our bathroom so she is looking around for vanities and accessories which is fine with me as I can not go walking around here and there and she is very talented.)


----------



## mummyApril

I think I'll wake James up in a minute 2 hours is enough! Lol


----------



## mummyApril

What did the midwife say Sarah? 
Well done on your weightloss Lissy :)


----------



## mummyApril

No need he's awake yay


----------



## Essie

Afternoon ladies,

Lots to say, hopefully I'll remember it all.

Sarah glad you had no more leaking, hope you're having a restful day off. Did you speak to the midwife?

B yay you're getting the bag :happydance: is it in your possession yet?

Trin glad you had a quieter morning, hope this afternoon isn't too stressful.

Hayley ooh lee was naughty staying out that late. Hope your workman isn't too noisy today, and you get your wedding bits sorted.

Lissy well done you on your weight loss. Are you doing any specific diet/exercise?

April, how's your pain at the moment? James is doing well with his naps, Lyra is s terrible catnapper. She rarely goes down for a proper nap.

Crunch hope you and Lauren had fun at the cinema. Wish we had something like that around here.

My mind has gone blank of the other things I wanted to say...oh Clare, Lyra was/is a very sicky baby. She seems much better now, but til she was about 5 months she would have big voms, or slowly bring up bits of her feeds for hours afterwards. Trin recommended Nat phos for her, which did help but she just seemed to outgrow it. She's still a bit sicky but not nearly so much. I know Leo is a big vommer too so maybe Molls will have some advice.

I'm sure I have missed tonnes of things I wanted to say :dohh: :wave: everyone else.

We've been to baby music today. Only a few weeks left because we won't be able to go once I'm bck at work :cry: I got my letter for my formal job offer. Unfortunately my boss isn't in til Friday so I won't be able to go til then, hopefully the new job will understand.


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooooo, she's going to be up and off soon....time to think about babyproofing everything :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Off to work I go! I like starting my day at this time...no cankles for me today :thumbup:

Yay! Enjoy the cankle free zone :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Morning all....very happy...I lost 5lb this week  hazaar! However have stinking cold so off for nap...was up til 5am through insommnia! Later x

Well done on the loss Lissy! You're doing so well :thumbup: Hope the cold clears off quick smart :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies!!!! 8am here and waiting for tile guys to come finish the bathroom. We don't have a vanity for the bathroom yet so it will be lovely tile, toilet tub and nothing else for now. Hopefully we find one soon!! I have to go get paint samples so at least I can get it painted and look for a shower curtain (well I am not looking for a shower curtain DH has asked the decorator that is doing the girls room to do our bathroom so she is looking around for vanities and accessories which is fine with me as I can not go walking around here and there and she is very talented.)

Oooo, your very own interior designer :thumbup: I look forward to some pics of the finished article :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

look how big cara's gotten! they grow so fast. her beauty still amazes me! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Lots to say, hopefully I'll remember it all.
> 
> Sarah glad you had no more leaking, hope you're having a restful day off. Did you speak to the midwife?
> 
> B yay you're getting the bag :happydance: is it in your possession yet?
> 
> Trin glad you had a quieter morning, hope this afternoon isn't too stressful.
> 
> Hayley ooh lee was naughty staying out that late. Hope your workman isn't too noisy today, and you get your wedding bits sorted.
> 
> Lissy well done you on your weight loss. Are you doing any specific diet/exercise?
> 
> April, how's your pain at the moment? James is doing well with his naps, Lyra is s terrible catnapper. She rarely goes down for a proper nap.
> 
> Crunch hope you and Lauren had fun at the cinema. Wish we had something like that around here.
> 
> My mind has gone blank of the other things I wanted to say...oh Clare, Lyra was/is a very sicky baby. She seems much better now, but til she was about 5 months she would have big voms, or slowly bring up bits of her feeds for hours afterwards. Trin recommended Nat phos for her, which did help but she just seemed to outgrow it. She's still a bit sicky but not nearly so much. I know Leo is a big vommer too so maybe Molls will have some advice.
> 
> I'm sure I have missed tonnes of things I wanted to say :dohh: :wave: everyone else.
> 
> We've been to baby music today. Only a few weeks left because we won't be able to go once I'm bck at work :cry: I got my letter for my formal job offer. Unfortunately my boss isn't in til Friday so I won't be able to go til then, hopefully the new job will understand.

Glad you got your letter Essie...now you can really look to the future :thumbup: I can imagine how sad you must feel at the thought of going back to work and leaving Lyra...I'm dreading it too. I was speaking to my sister who just returned to work after 6 months of ML with her first baby and although initially it was hard, she said they have settled into a routine very quickly and she's much happier than she thought she'd be. She says that the time she now spends with Iona is quality time and that she feels Iona gets the best of her. I'm clinging to this and hoping this is how it will be for us too :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Here is new tile. It is drying now and then we have to paint walls and put in a new vanity, mirror, and light. I think I found some vanities so I sent the pictures off to see what she thinks of them bc I am so bad at matching things. I really wanted a dark vanity but I can't find one that I like in my price point. I found a couple white ones but curious if she thinks white is ok bc tile is white. And the dark one I found has a darker top so not sure that will match the floor :shrug::shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> look how big cara's gotten! they grow so fast. her beauty still amazes me! :awww:

Thanks Newbs :hugs: She really has grown so much so fast...I feel like her first year has zoomed past me at top speed!

What will your plans be when baby is here? How are you feeling?


----------



## kit_cat

Looks great so far addie! Love the floor :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Ooooooo, she's going to be up and off soon....time to think about babyproofing everything :shock:
> 
> View attachment 337070

omg such a cute babba!!!!


----------



## addie25

WOW Cara is going to be on the move soon look at her!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya has always been a sicky baby but thought this was normal.you will never see her without a bib.
> 
> she has her feed and either sicks alot up straight after or over the next few hours in clumps.
> 
> this morning she covered me in puke.
> 
> also her poo has always been very explosive. up her back
> 
> has anyone had anything similiar with their lo
> 
> off to drs this afternoon

You just described Lauren lol !! Sick and poo 

I have tried different nappy brands due to the poo issue but nope it's just so much it shoots up the back !!


----------



## Sarachka

hey ladies,

didn't call the midwife yet. OH will tell me off when he gets home but I just know it will be a waste of time. Nothing else has leaked since then. I do have a few TMI 'down there' issues but I think they are caused by razor rash :blush:

*BETHANY*
I'm so jealous of your handbag purpose!! I wishhhhhhhhhhhhh OH would say things like that to me, letting me go and get things. Wahhhh. Enjoy your GORGEOUS new bag!

*HAYLEY*
Sorry Lee was home late last night. OH did that Monday night. I didn't hear him come in though but woke up hearing noises downstairs and texted him about the noises, and heard him get the text lol. How is the bathroom coming along?

*ESSIE*
That's great your letter came. Will you have to go back to your old job for a while in order to not have to pay your mat leave back? I know some places are like that. My sister's work wasn't, but I think I'd have to do that at the JCP.

*KIT*
Cara just gets cuter and cuter and cuter!!!

*ADDIE*
Bathroom looking great! :thumbup:

*JAYNOCHKA*
We miss you here, but glad to read on FB that you're having a fabulous time with friends etc. Remember, we all live vicariously through you though so do make sure you keep us up to date!

*LISSY*
What's the news with the shop? How is Esme feeling today?

*LUNES*
Thanks for all the info about your waters breaking etc. OMG that house is GORGEOUS, I love it. You'd have such an awesome life there, raising Rhyko with such awesome nature literally on your door step.

*Sorry for anyone I didn't get round to mentioning, my soup is boiling on the stove and I need to go tend to it!!*


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> freya has always been a sicky baby but thought this was normal.you will never see her without a bib.
> 
> she has her feed and either sicks alot up straight after or over the next few hours in clumps.
> 
> this morning she covered me in puke.
> 
> also her poo has always been very explosive. up her back
> 
> has anyone had anything similiar with their lo
> 
> off to drs this afternoon
> 
> You just described Lauren lol !! Sick and poo
> 
> I have tried different nappy brands due to the poo issue but nope it's just so much it shoots up the back !!Click to expand...

sellotape?


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> look how big cara's gotten! they grow so fast. her beauty still amazes me! :awww:
> 
> Thanks Newbs :hugs: She really has grown so much so fast...I feel like her first year has zoomed past me at top speed!
> 
> What will your plans be when baby is here? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

plans? i have none at the moment. it's so hard for me to think that far in advance! :haha: my days are about the same at the moment, tired and nauseated most days, but i have a few good days sprinkled in here and there. 1st trimester is nearing an end so i'm hoping my symptoms will go with it. 

my boss does know now and seems over the moon for me, but doesn't mean any less hours for me unfortunately. :haha: there's work to be done, preggy or not. but it should be nearing an end within the next week hopefully.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> didn't call the midwife yet. OH will tell me off when he gets home but I just know it will be a waste of time. Nothing else has leaked since then. I do have a few TMI 'down there' issues but I think they are caused by razor rash :blush:
> 
> *ESSIE*
> That's great your letter came. Will you have to go back to your old job for a while in order to not have to pay your mat leave back? I know some places are like that. My sister's work wasn't, but I think I'd have to do that at the JCP

glad you've had no more leaking. I rang the delivery suite at my hospital so many times while I was at work, just to ask daft questions. I'm sure you're midwife would not think you're wasting their time. 

I didn't qualify for the NHS extra pay so I only got Smp, which I don't think I have to pay back. I do need to double check that. My notice period is going to overrun my mat leave by a week but I'm hoping they won't want me to come back just for 2 shifts. I'm going to ask HR on Friday and see what they say.


----------



## Essie

On the subject of leaking nappies, don't let your baby poo while in the jumperoo. Oh the horrors :sick:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Glad you got your letter Essie...now you can really look to the future :thumbup: I can imagine how sad you must feel at the thought of going back to work and leaving Lyra...I'm dreading it too. I was speaking to my sister who just returned to work after 6 months of ML with her first baby and although initially it was hard, she said they have settled into a routine very quickly and she's much happier than she thought she'd be. She says that the time she now spends with Iona is quality time and that she feels Iona gets the best of her. I'm clinging to this and hoping this is how it will be for us too :thumbup:

people have said this to me as well. That although you miss them like mad it is nice to have that adult time, and the time you have together is more precious. I think even though this job is more hours, the regularity will be better for Lyra. It'll mean we can get into a routine, rather than doing odd days each week. She will be able to settle into nursery better as well I think. I'm just going to relax and enjoy my last month off, and try not to think about the future for now :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Aww Cara is just gorgeous kit  
Nice tiles Addie  
Essie, I have an app called my fitness pal, you record all you eat-i stick to 1600 Cal's or less a day, and walk for a mini um of 30mins a day. 
Sarah I just made squash soup, which will be my dinner for the week, what flavour is yours?
Clare what did doc say?
New I hope you're not working too hard?
Cassie and trin...I wonder who'll pop first...
Luna-great news on rhyko  well done, you have been amazing xx
Molly, I hope things are looking better for you?
April how are you today? And the kids? Ooh and the living room  
Hayley how did your interview go?
B...you would be so proud...oh is sat trying to knit! Emphasis on trying bless him! How are you and holly?
Emandi...u there?
Jaynie, how are you doing? Still holding strong?
Crunch how's Esme's ''twin''? Lol
Ginge, any news on job front/baby making?
If i missed anyone then just pass me kits thorny branch x x


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> plans? i have none at the moment. it's so hard for me to think that far in advance! :haha: my days are about the same at the moment, tired and nauseated most days, but i have a few good days sprinkled in here and there. 1st trimester is nearing an end so i'm hoping my symptoms will go with it.
> 
> my boss does know now and seems over the moon for me, but doesn't mean any less hours for me unfortunately. :haha: there's work to be done, preggy or not. but it should be nearing an end within the next week hopefully.

hope you start feeling that pregnancy glow soon, rather than the nausea and tiredness. Glad your boss is happy for you, although it'd be great if your workload was less. Do you think you'll work up until your due date or finish a bit earlier?


----------



## poas

Essie said:


> On the subject of leaking nappies, don't let your baby poo while in the jumperoo. Oh the horrors :sick:

The only disaster I've had with esme was when this happened...Christmas day! She ended up not in the cute outfit I planned, but in her ''spare'' clothes. Gross.


----------



## addie25

Not feeling well all of a sudden. Stomach hurts a bit and head. Feels like I am getting sick. Last time I felt like this it only lasted 2 days so hopefully it will be a quick recovery. Maybe I feel poo bc babies are growing so much this week. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## addie25

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/14223-croscill-tutu-70-w-x-72-l-shower-curtain.html

HOW ADORABLE IS THIS FOR THE GIRLS BATHROOM. SUCH A CUTE SHOWER CURTAIN!!!!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> plans? i have none at the moment. it's so hard for me to think that far in advance! :haha: my days are about the same at the moment, tired and nauseated most days, but i have a few good days sprinkled in here and there. 1st trimester is nearing an end so i'm hoping my symptoms will go with it.
> 
> my boss does know now and seems over the moon for me, but doesn't mean any less hours for me unfortunately. :haha: there's work to be done, preggy or not. but it should be nearing an end within the next week hopefully.
> 
> hope you start feeling that pregnancy glow soon, rather than the nausea and tiredness. Glad your boss is happy for you, although it'd be great if your workload was less. Do you think you'll work up until your due date or finish a bit earlier?Click to expand...

thanks, i hope so too! my boss is so funny. she said she wanted to bring a cake to the next staff mtg with baby booties on it to announce it to the rest of the department. it's a sweet gesture, but i really hate being the center of attention. i have no idea how i will tell the rest of the team tho :shrug:

as far as ML goes, its really crappy here. we only get 6 wks for vaginal (8 wks for c-section) so altho i would like to take at least a couple of weeks off before my due date, more than likely i will work up until then if possible. my biggest fear would be to have my water break at my desk! how embarrassing would that be! :wacko:


----------



## addie25

New dress (I have one for each) :happydance::happydance:

Now I want to get more every day outfits for them to play in and more pant outfits. I have to wait till after my shower so I know what I need.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Ooooooo, she's going to be up and off soon....time to think about babyproofing everything :shock:
> 
> View attachment 337070

ahh love her! shes getting so big! where did you get that toy, Faye had one when she was a baby and loved it, and James played with one at the play centre and loved it :)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie pain isnt too bad im going to ask for a scan of my womb, i want to know if i have adhesions as i still get pain a lot around my scar and inside etc, how is Lyra and yourself, great news on your job :)


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> look how big cara's gotten! they grow so fast. her beauty still amazes me! :awww:
> 
> Thanks Newbs :hugs: She really has grown so much so fast...I feel like her first year has zoomed past me at top speed!
> 
> What will your plans be when baby is here? How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> plans? i have none at the moment. it's so hard for me to think that far in advance! :haha: my days are about the same at the moment, tired and nauseated most days, but i have a few good days sprinkled in here and there. 1st trimester is nearing an end so i'm hoping my symptoms will go with it.
> 
> my boss does know now and seems over the moon for me, but doesn't mean any less hours for me unfortunately. :haha: there's work to be done, preggy or not. but it should be nearing an end within the next week hopefully.Click to expand...

aw im still :happydance: at your pregnancy! im sorry youre feeling sicky and tired though, i remember too well, and sorry you are being worked into the ground! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Aww Cara is just gorgeous kit
> Nice tiles Addie
> Essie, I have an app called my fitness pal, you record all you eat-i stick to 1600 Cal's or less a day, and walk for a mini um of 30mins a day.
> Sarah I just made squash soup, which will be my dinner for the week, what flavour is yours?
> Clare what did doc say?
> New I hope you're not working too hard?
> Cassie and trin...I wonder who'll pop first...
> Luna-great news on rhyko  well done, you have been amazing xx
> Molly, I hope things are looking better for you?
> April how are you today? And the kids? Ooh and the living room
> Hayley how did your interview go?
> B...you would be so proud...oh is sat trying to knit! Emphasis on trying bless him! How are you and holly?
> Emandi...u there?
> Jaynie, how are you doing? Still holding strong?
> Crunch how's Esme's ''twin''? Lol
> Ginge, any news on job front/baby making?
> If i missed anyone then just pass me kits thorny branch x x

im not too bad thankyou Lis kiddies are good, girls are bickering as usual lol, how are you and the kiddies? The living room is not doing anything until the things turn up lol but when its all done therell be photos :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I have kidnapped The Bag!!*

I also have lots of housework to do and I promised to make spaghetti bolognaise tonight since it's everyone's fave so I'll be back when I've been good!!:angelnot: My bag is on the dining room table so I can admire it :cloud9: Can't wait to put my things in it. I only want nice things, I'm going to throw out all my grossness things like squished by Holly fingers lip balm etc. I also got a cheque book holder/vanity pouch thing to go with it, they talked me into it in the shop offering me a discount:blush: -so only lovely niceness in my bag now!! 

:kiss:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie pain isnt too bad im going to ask for a scan of my womb, i want to know if i have adhesions as i still get pain a lot around my scar and inside etc, how is Lyra and yourself, great news on your job :)

Thanks April, we are good. Lyra is a bit grumpy, I think she might have a tooth coming through. I got her weighed today, 19lb 12oz! Glad to hear your pain is a bit better. Sounds like a good idea having a scan to check, hopefully your doctor will do one.


----------



## TrinityMom

Back home from a successful afternoon. Saw a patient who I haven't seen for 8 months only because he's improved so much he hasn't been sick at all (16 year old boy with asthma) and even today his chest wasn't that bad :thumbup:

Then my mom took me grocery shopping which was fantastic because we've been living on different variations of beans, rice, potato and butternut. Now we have fresh veg and fruit and soya stuff in the freezer...feels SO good! Going to make another big batch of tomato pasta sauce tomorrow to freeze for after the birth and I'm freezing a batch of butternut soup tonight :thumbup: Got to get the freezer stocked.

Shopping took 2 hours which led to some rather attention-grabbing and regular braxton hicks. Have had some water and a bath and they have eased off a bit


----------



## Essie

newbie_ttc said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> plans? i have none at the moment. it's so hard for me to think that far in advance! :haha: my days are about the same at the moment, tired and nauseated most days, but i have a few good days sprinkled in here and there. 1st trimester is nearing an end so i'm hoping my symptoms will go with it.
> 
> my boss does know now and seems over the moon for me, but doesn't mean any less hours for me unfortunately. :haha: there's work to be done, preggy or not. but it should be nearing an end within the next week hopefully.
> 
> hope you start feeling that pregnancy glow soon, rather than the nausea and tiredness. Glad your boss is happy for you, although it'd be great if your workload was less. Do you think you'll work up until your due date or finish a bit earlier?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, i hope so too! my boss is so funny. she said she wanted to bring a cake to the next staff mtg with baby booties on it to announce it to the rest of the department. it's a sweet gesture, but i really hate being the center of attention. i have no idea how i will tell the rest of the team tho :shrug:
> 
> as far as ML goes, its really crappy here. we only get 6 wks for vaginal (8 wks for c-section) so altho i would like to take at least a couple of weeks off before my due date, more than likely i will work up until then if possible. my biggest fear would be to have my water break at my desk! how embarrassing would that be! :wacko:Click to expand...

Aww your boss sounds sweet, but I can understand you not wanting to be the centre of attention. My boss ended up telling my colleagues because I had to go off to a&e during a shift so they all knew something was up, and a few already suspected I was.

I forget how lucky we are with our mat leave, even though we complain it's not long enough. I guess you'll be going back to work after baby is born? That would be embarrassing but I think it's really rare to happen.


----------



## mummyApril

James isnt very well he has his first cold :( he is not himself and is making it known if we dont give him sympathy cuddles :/


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Back home from a successful afternoon. Saw a patient who I haven't seen for 8 months only because he's improved so much he hasn't been sick at all (16 year old boy with asthma) and even today his chest wasn't that bad :thumbup:
> 
> Then my mom took me grocery shopping which was fantastic because we've been living on different variations of beans, rice, potato and butternut. Now we have fresh veg and fruit and soya stuff in the freezer...feels SO good! Going to make another big batch of tomato pasta sauce tomorrow to freeze for after the birth and I'm freezing a batch of butternut soup tonight :thumbup: Got to get the freezer stocked.
> 
> Shopping took 2 hours which led to some rather attention-grabbing and regular braxton hicks. Have had some water and a bath and they have eased off a bit

ooohh but it COULD be any day!!!!! eekk! were you early/late with the boys?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> James isnt very well he has his first cold :( he is not himself and is making it known if we dont give him sympathy cuddles :/

Oh no, poor James. It's so horrible when they have colds, I hope it goes away quickly.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Back home from a successful afternoon. Saw a patient who I haven't seen for 8 months only because he's improved so much he hasn't been sick at all (16 year old boy with asthma) and even today his chest wasn't that bad :thumbup:
> 
> Then my mom took me grocery shopping which was fantastic because we've been living on different variations of beans, rice, potato and butternut. Now we have fresh veg and fruit and soya stuff in the freezer...feels SO good! Going to make another big batch of tomato pasta sauce tomorrow to freeze for after the birth and I'm freezing a batch of butternut soup tonight :thumbup: Got to get the freezer stocked.
> 
> Shopping took 2 hours which led to some rather attention-grabbing and regular braxton hicks. Have had some water and a bath and they have eased off a bit
> 
> ooohh but it COULD be any day!!!!! eekk! were you early/late with the boys?Click to expand...

Ch'ien was a couple of days early, Toine 10 days late and Tarq exactly on time so :shrug: My feeling is 39w+ something but I don't know


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie pain isnt too bad im going to ask for a scan of my womb, i want to know if i have adhesions as i still get pain a lot around my scar and inside etc, how is Lyra and yourself, great news on your job :)
> 
> Thanks April, we are good. Lyra is a bit grumpy, I think she might have a tooth coming through. I got her weighed today, 19lb 12oz! Glad to hear your pain is a bit better. Sounds like a good idea having a scan to check, hopefully your doctor will do one.Click to expand...

wow shes doing so well! yeah im going to nag until i get one, i need answers really


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry James is sick :nope:

Kit, Cara is SOOOO beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James isnt very well he has his first cold :( he is not himself and is making it known if we dont give him sympathy cuddles :/
> 
> Oh no, poor James. It's so horrible when they have colds, I hope it goes away quickly.Click to expand...

me too, hes not crying hes just making his presence known lol maybe its a teething cold? but then i have a bit of a cold :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Back home from a successful afternoon. Saw a patient who I haven't seen for 8 months only because he's improved so much he hasn't been sick at all (16 year old boy with asthma) and even today his chest wasn't that bad :thumbup:
> 
> Then my mom took me grocery shopping which was fantastic because we've been living on different variations of beans, rice, potato and butternut. Now we have fresh veg and fruit and soya stuff in the freezer...feels SO good! Going to make another big batch of tomato pasta sauce tomorrow to freeze for after the birth and I'm freezing a batch of butternut soup tonight :thumbup: Got to get the freezer stocked.
> 
> Shopping took 2 hours which led to some rather attention-grabbing and regular braxton hicks. Have had some water and a bath and they have eased off a bit
> 
> ooohh but it COULD be any day!!!!! eekk! were you early/late with the boys?Click to expand...
> 
> Ch'ien was a couple of days early, Toine 10 days late and Tarq exactly on time so :shrug: My feeling is 39w+ something but I don't knowClick to expand...

oh well they definitely kept you guessing haha, ekk im so excited to meet your daughter :)


----------



## Essie

How long does it take to roast a courgette? Should I cut it in half and roast the two halves or roast it whole, or in chunks? I want to serve it with my cottage pie but I don't know how long to put it in for.


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> look how big cara's gotten! they grow so fast. her beauty still amazes me! :awww:
> 
> Thanks Newbs :hugs: She really has grown so much so fast...I feel like her first year has zoomed past me at top speed!
> 
> What will your plans be when baby is here? How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> plans? i have none at the moment. it's so hard for me to think that far in advance! :haha: my days are about the same at the moment, tired and nauseated most days, but i have a few good days sprinkled in here and there. 1st trimester is nearing an end so i'm hoping my symptoms will go with it.
> 
> my boss does know now and seems over the moon for me, but doesn't mean any less hours for me unfortunately. :haha: there's work to be done, preggy or not. but it should be nearing an end within the next week hopefully.Click to expand...
> 
> aw im still :happydance: at your pregnancy! im sorry youre feeling sicky and tired though, i remember too well, and sorry you are being worked into the ground! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks April :hugs: i'm probably not as sickly as i'm making it sound, i'm just not used to feeling like this... and for so long! but whenever i think to complain my mind jogs back to how rough poor luna belle had it and i quickly shut up! i hope sweet baby james feels better soon! :hugs:



Essie said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> plans? i have none at the moment. it's so hard for me to think that far in advance! :haha: my days are about the same at the moment, tired and nauseated most days, but i have a few good days sprinkled in here and there. 1st trimester is nearing an end so i'm hoping my symptoms will go with it.
> 
> my boss does know now and seems over the moon for me, but doesn't mean any less hours for me unfortunately. :haha: there's work to be done, preggy or not. but it should be nearing an end within the next week hopefully.
> 
> hope you start feeling that pregnancy glow soon, rather than the nausea and tiredness. Glad your boss is happy for you, although it'd be great if your workload was less. Do you think you'll work up until your due date or finish a bit earlier?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, i hope so too! my boss is so funny. she said she wanted to bring a cake to the next staff mtg with baby booties on it to announce it to the rest of the department. it's a sweet gesture, but i really hate being the center of attention. i have no idea how i will tell the rest of the team tho :shrug:
> 
> as far as ML goes, its really crappy here. we only get 6 wks for vaginal (8 wks for c-section) so altho i would like to take at least a couple of weeks off before my due date, more than likely i will work up until then if possible. my biggest fear would be to have my water break at my desk! how embarrassing would that be! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww your boss sounds sweet, but I can understand you not wanting to be the centre of attention. My boss ended up telling my colleagues because I had to go off to a&e during a shift so they all knew something was up, and a few already suspected I was.
> 
> I forget how lucky we are with our mat leave, even though we complain it's not long enough. I guess you'll be going back to work after baby is born? That would be embarrassing but I think it's really rare to happen.Click to expand...

she offered to tell ppl for me since i'm acting all shy about it, but i think it would be better coming from me so ppl won't feel all awkward about it. the last girl to have a baby in the dept. never really told any but when she started showing, well secret was out then, but it was just so uncomfortable for most.

i would like to stay home at least for 2 or 3 months. who knows how we can afford that tho :shrug: i guess i'll worry about that when it gets closer


----------



## mummyApril

James head is really hot :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> How long does it take to roast a corguette? Should I cut it in half and roast the two halves or roast it whole, or in chunks? I want to serve it with my cottage pie but I don't know how long to put it in for.

I like to slice them really really thin and then roast with olive oil and salt. They roast really quickly if they're thin


----------



## Sarachka

Soup was DEEEEELICIOUS!!!

Onions, potatoes, red cabbage, carrots, stock, chopped tomatoes, garlic, salt, pepper, milk whizzed in the blender and grilled turkey sausages chopped into it. NOM NOM!!


----------



## mummyApril

is a temp of 37.5 high?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> is a temp of 37.5 high?

A little high, Normal is between 36 and 37 (give or take 0.5) so its just on the edge.


----------



## mummyApril

iv given him a small amount of calpol, he was just crying and crying, he has just stopped crying, not like him at all :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> On the subject of leaking nappies, don't let your baby poo while in the jumperoo. Oh the horrors :sick:

They are known as jumperpoos in this house :haha: Quite impressive in the up the back, up the front and down the legs department...we had one that reached the sole of her foot :shock:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of leaking nappies, don't let your baby poo while in the jumperoo. Oh the horrors :sick:
> 
> They are known as jumperpoos in this house :haha: Quite impressive in the up the back, up the front and down the legs department...we had one that reached the sole of her foot :shock:Click to expand...

Lyra was literally up to her neck in poo :haha: and Of course DH got home just as I finished putting her clean sleep suit on.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> iv given him a small amount of calpol, he was just crying and crying, he has just stopped crying, not like him at all :cry:

Poor ickle man..could indeed be teething?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, she's going to be up and off soon....time to think about babyproofing everything :shock:
> 
> View attachment 337070
> 
> 
> ahh love her! shes getting so big! where did you get that toy, Faye had one when she was a baby and loved it, and James played with one at the play centre and loved it :)Click to expand...

Thanks April :) The crawl toy came from ELC I think :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie pain isnt too bad im going to ask for a scan of my womb, i want to know if i have adhesions as i still get pain a lot around my scar and inside etc, how is Lyra and yourself, great news on your job :)
> 
> Thanks April, we are good. Lyra is a bit grumpy, I think she might have a tooth coming through. I got her weighed today, 19lb 12oz! Glad to hear your pain is a bit better. Sounds like a good idea having a scan to check, hopefully your doctor will do one.Click to expand...

Wow, Lyra is still doing really well :thumbup: How many teeth does Lyra have now?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, she's going to be up and off soon....time to think about babyproofing everything :shock:
> 
> View attachment 337070
> 
> 
> ahh love her! shes getting so big! where did you get that toy, Faye had one when she was a baby and loved it, and James played with one at the play centre and loved it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :) The crawl toy came from ELC I think :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is ELC, lyra has the same one :thumbup:

Kit Cara looks gorgeous, she looks so close to crawling.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Back home from a successful afternoon. Saw a patient who I haven't seen for 8 months only because he's improved so much he hasn't been sick at all (16 year old boy with asthma) and even today his chest wasn't that bad :thumbup:
> 
> Then my mom took me grocery shopping which was fantastic because we've been living on different variations of beans, rice, potato and butternut. Now we have fresh veg and fruit and soya stuff in the freezer...feels SO good! Going to make another big batch of tomato pasta sauce tomorrow to freeze for after the birth and I'm freezing a batch of butternut soup tonight :thumbup: Got to get the freezer stocked.
> 
> Shopping took 2 hours which led to some rather attention-grabbing and regular braxton hicks. Have had some water and a bath and they have eased off a bit

Your mum is a little treasure isn't she :flower:

Would you like to go into labour early with Tori or not?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie pain isnt too bad im going to ask for a scan of my womb, i want to know if i have adhesions as i still get pain a lot around my scar and inside etc, how is Lyra and yourself, great news on your job :)
> 
> Thanks April, we are good. Lyra is a bit grumpy, I think she might have a tooth coming through. I got her weighed today, 19lb 12oz! Glad to hear your pain is a bit better. Sounds like a good idea having a scan to check, hopefully your doctor will do one.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, Lyra is still doing really well :thumbup: How many teeth does Lyra have now?Click to expand...

Still just her bottom two. I keep thinking she's about to get another as she gets really dribbly and chews everything but no more so far. I'm not looking forward to more teeth though, because she already tries biting when she's feeding, not pleasant!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie pain isnt too bad im going to ask for a scan of my womb, i want to know if i have adhesions as i still get pain a lot around my scar and inside etc, how is Lyra and yourself, great news on your job :)
> 
> Thanks April, we are good. Lyra is a bit grumpy, I think she might have a tooth coming through. I got her weighed today, 19lb 12oz! Glad to hear your pain is a bit better. Sounds like a good idea having a scan to check, hopefully your doctor will do one.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, Lyra is still doing really well :thumbup: How many teeth does Lyra have now?Click to expand...
> 
> Still just her bottom two. I keep thinking she's about to get another as she gets really dribbly and chews everything but no more so far. I'm not looking forward to more teeth though, because she already tries biting when she's feeding, not pleasant!Click to expand...

I'll bet it's not. Cara used to clamp her gums on me, that was painful enough!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie pain isnt too bad im going to ask for a scan of my womb, i want to know if i have adhesions as i still get pain a lot around my scar and inside etc, how is Lyra and yourself, great news on your job :)
> 
> Thanks April, we are good. Lyra is a bit grumpy, I think she might have a tooth coming through. I got her weighed today, 19lb 12oz! Glad to hear your pain is a bit better. Sounds like a good idea having a scan to check, hopefully your doctor will do one.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, Lyra is still doing really well :thumbup: How many teeth does Lyra have now?Click to expand...
> 
> Still just her bottom two. I keep thinking she's about to get another as she gets really dribbly and chews everything but no more so far. I'm not looking forward to more teeth though, because she already tries biting when she's feeding, not pleasant!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet it's not. Cara used to clamp her gums on me, that was painful enough!Click to expand...

this is James new favourite game! its hard to even get him to feed now as he laughs when i squeal! cheeky boy


----------



## mummyApril

well i thought he had been teething for a while, with dribbling chewing on things etc and his bottom gum is a bit white, but today he is generally unwell, he has a slight runny nose and i can smell a little catarrh in his breath, so i think he has a cough/cold coming, he has only just gone to sleep poor love :(


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, she's going to be up and off soon....time to think about babyproofing everything :shock:
> 
> View attachment 337070
> 
> 
> ahh love her! shes getting so big! where did you get that toy, Faye had one when she was a baby and loved it, and James played with one at the play centre and loved it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :) The crawl toy came from ELC I think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It is ELC, lyra has the same one :thumbup:
> 
> Kit Cara looks gorgeous, she looks so close to crawling.Click to expand...

Thanks Essie! She looks like she's going to somedays, then she flops back down :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

i cant find that toy :(


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> is a temp of 37.5 high?

Technically that's normal but a lot of babies have normal temps of 36 -36.5 so depends what his well temp is


----------



## HollyMonkey

The Teflon men are so impressed by my evening cycling that they all want to do it now, there's quite a queue for the exercise bike of an evening! :haha: 

I will catch up in a mo, but just to say that dh really loves my bag :happydance: He said it is both funky with jeans yet elegant with a skirt, what a good dh!!:awww: Top marks!and it's my Valentine's present in exchange for me preparing us a candlelit meal at home to save on babysitter and restaurant fees :thumbup: Suits me!!!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, she's going to be up and off soon....time to think about babyproofing everything :shock:
> 
> View attachment 337070
> 
> 
> ahh love her! shes getting so big! where did you get that toy, Faye had one when she was a baby and loved it, and James played with one at the play centre and loved it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April :) The crawl toy came from ELC I think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It is ELC, lyra has the same one :thumbup:
> 
> Kit Cara looks gorgeous, she looks so close to crawling.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Essie! She looks like she's going to somedays, then she flops back down :shrug:Click to expand...

Lyra kind of moves one knee forward and then rolls on her side. She prefers to be standing up than sitting now, it's quite awkward sometimes.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Back home from a successful afternoon. Saw a patient who I haven't seen for 8 months only because he's improved so much he hasn't been sick at all (16 year old boy with asthma) and even today his chest wasn't that bad :thumbup:
> 
> Then my mom took me grocery shopping which was fantastic because we've been living on different variations of beans, rice, potato and butternut. Now we have fresh veg and fruit and soya stuff in the freezer...feels SO good! Going to make another big batch of tomato pasta sauce tomorrow to freeze for after the birth and I'm freezing a batch of butternut soup tonight :thumbup: Got to get the freezer stocked.
> 
> Shopping took 2 hours which led to some rather attention-grabbing and regular braxton hicks. Have had some water and a bath and they have eased off a bit
> 
> Your mum is a little treasure isn't she :flower:
> 
> Would you like to go into labour early with Tori or not?Click to expand...

She's the bestest :thumbup: I don't know where we'd be without her

I wouldn't mind. But this week I have so many patients which adds up to good money that I can't say no to and sunday is the photoshoot and the next saturday we're painting the floors. I'd like the floors to be done before she comes

.....in an ideal world where I had some control and could choose these things :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It makes a lovely leathery squeaky sound:cloud9: And the little vanity pouch is rather a treasure. And the 3rd pic is my company sign I made for my studio door yesterday :haha: I don't really know what my company does but it's called _Lugworm & Daffodil_ and makes puppets, paintings, books and crafts. And my studio is the Head Office and I am the boss and I am also it's one employee:haha:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 5









003.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









001.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kit_cat

Loving the bag celebrations B...I hope it brings you much joy every time you look at it :thumbup:

Lovely business sign too...very professional looking :)


----------



## Essie

April here it is :thumbup:

https://m.mothercare.com/mt/www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Sunshine-Garden-Rolling-Toy/dp/B004GV1RG0

If link doesn't work google "sunshine garden rolling toy"


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> It makes a lovely leathery squeaky sound:cloud9: And the little vanity pouch is rather a treasure. And the 3rd pic is my company sign I made for my studio door yesterday :haha: I don't really know what my company does but it's called and makes puppets, paintings, books and crafts. And my studio is the Head Office and I am the boss and I am also it's one employee:haha:

I loooove your bag!! :cloud9: If it wasn't leather I'd be hunting it down here!

And look at the birds...at head office. From humble beginnings to the door of the head office ...so proud


----------



## TrinityMom

DH has been offered a 30% increase. He's waiting to find out if that's before or after tax. It sounds fantastic - and we are very grateful for 30% more - but in real money in terms of what he needs to be earning it isn't enough. So he is still looking for another job. At least it's more in the meantime. I am so proud of him for making this happen


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hope your dh finds something Trin.:flower: I always imagined he worked freelance, don't know why! :dohh: And don't worry, I asked at the shop and the bag was made from the skin of a cow who had had a very long happy life and died a peaceful natural death in a field of daisies and had previously signed a document stating her wish to donate her skin to making nice bags for morally dubious Parisiennes :thumbup: 

Kit!! That little wriggler of yours is just soooo pretty isn't she? And honestly I'm not just saying that like your FB friend :haha: She's a sweetie pie :hugs: Can't wait to meet her for real!!

Hope James is ok April :hugs: 37.5 is normal according to my French baby book, especially in the evenings when it tends to go up a bit anyway....

Can't remember the other thing I had to say!

I just made a chocolate dessert from chocco powder, fromage frais and sweetener, it was quite nice, a bit chocolate mousse like, kind of!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I hope your dh finds something Trin.:flower: I always imagined he worked freelance, don't know why! :dohh: And don't worry, I asked at the shop and the bag was made from the skin of a cow who had had a very long happy life and died a peaceful natural death in a field of daisies and had previously signed a document stating her wish to donate her skin to making nice bags for morally dubious Parisiennes :thumbup:
> 
> Kit!! That little wriggler of yours is just soooo pretty isn't she? And honestly I'm not just saying that like your FB friend :haha: She's a sweetie pie :hugs: Can't wait to meet her for real!!
> 
> Hope James is ok April :hugs: 37.5 is normal according to my French baby book, especially in the evenings when it tends to go up a bit anyway....
> 
> Can't remember the other thing I had to say!
> 
> I just made a chocolate dessert from chocco powder, fromage frais and sweetener, it was quite nice, a bit chocolate mousse like, kind of!

Ah! The famous cow DNRMIH (do not rescus, make into a handbag) clause :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

yay for the income increase i hope he finds a job he enjoys and pays what you need :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

wow this is the first day i have been exhausted from looking after James, he seems to be ok now, for now anyway lol, been very demanding, mummy cuddles, not mummy cuddles not laying down, laying down, sitting up not sitting up lol as well as doing dinner sorting girls and now Jay has come over instead of going to his mums because James isnt well and boom James no more crying or whinging, show me up as a liar hahaha


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh at last the bike is free! My turn!! :bike: I have one of the _Earworms_ series of cd's, the Russian one. Anyone used this method for language learning? It makes me giggle at first because there's porn film type music and then the voices come over it speaking Russian, it's a kind of subliminal process learning principal. Good for cycling with though. Although I prefer my Italian cd's because at least I actually understand them :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hope your dh finds something Trin.:flower: I always imagined he worked freelance, don't know why! :dohh: And don't worry, I asked at the shop and the bag was made from the skin of a cow who had had a very long happy life and died a peaceful natural death in a field of daisies and had previously signed a document stating her wish to donate her skin to making nice bags for morally dubious Parisiennes :thumbup:
> 
> Kit!! That little wriggler of yours is just soooo pretty isn't she? And honestly I'm not just saying that like your FB friend :haha: She's a sweetie pie :hugs: Can't wait to meet her for real!!
> 
> Hope James is ok April :hugs: 37.5 is normal according to my French baby book, especially in the evenings when it tends to go up a bit anyway....
> 
> Can't remember the other thing I had to say!
> 
> I just made a chocolate dessert from chocco powder, fromage frais and sweetener, it was quite nice, a bit chocolate mousse like, kind of!
> 
> Ah! The famous cow DNRMIH (do not rescus, make into a handbag) clause :haha:Click to expand...

My beefy spaghetti bolognaise was nice too :haha:


----------



## addie25

Thats great they gave your husband an increase :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I was using the camera on my phone to take a photo of Lyra and me, Lyra decided to do a self portrait shot. Here is one she took herself

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/3890e8a0.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Back home from a successful afternoon. Saw a patient who I haven't seen for 8 months only because he's improved so much he hasn't been sick at all (16 year old boy with asthma) and even today his chest wasn't that bad :thumbup:
> 
> Then my mom took me grocery shopping which was fantastic because we've been living on different variations of beans, rice, potato and butternut. Now we have fresh veg and fruit and soya stuff in the freezer...feels SO good! Going to make another big batch of tomato pasta sauce tomorrow to freeze for after the birth and I'm freezing a batch of butternut soup tonight :thumbup: Got to get the freezer stocked.
> 
> Shopping took 2 hours which led to some rather attention-grabbing and regular braxton hicks. Have had some water and a bath and they have eased off a bit
> 
> Your mum is a little treasure isn't she :flower:
> 
> Would you like to go into labour early with Tori or not?Click to expand...
> 
> She's the bestest :thumbup: I don't know where we'd be without her
> 
> I wouldn't mind. But this week I have so many patients which adds up to good money that I can't say no to and sunday is the photoshoot and the next saturday we're painting the floors. I'd like the floors to be done before she comes
> 
> .....in an ideal world where I had some control and could choose these things :haha:Click to expand...

That's it Trin...I've put the order in for labour to begin after the floor is complete. It wasn't cheap but we're sorted :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I was using the camera on my phone to take a photo of Lyra and me, Lyra decided to do a self portrait shot. Here is one she took herself
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/3890e8a0.jpg

OH. WOW.

That is a beautiful picture of Lyra. She clearly has a talent for photography :winkwink: She's like a little elfin princess :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

So cute she took a pic of herself!!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> DH has been offered a 30% increase. He's waiting to find out if that's before or after tax. It sounds fantastic - and we are very grateful for 30% more - but in real money in terms of what he needs to be earning it isn't enough. So he is still looking for another job. At least it's more in the meantime. I am so proud of him for making this happen

:wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> I was using the camera on my phone to take a photo of Lyra and me, Lyra decided to do a self portrait shot. Here is one she took herself
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/3890e8a0.jpg

nice job Lyra! i can't get mine to come out that nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Love the pic of Lyra. When she's a famous photographer one day you can show off that she took her first photo when she was so little 

I knocked my toothbrush charger off the table and it landed on my toe...so sore and just getting more sore as the evening progresses :nope:

Goodness! So many typos that needed correcting in this post...sounded like an episode of 'allo 'allo...next I'll be talking about my long distance dick...must be tired!

Goodnight all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Love the pic of Lyra. When she's a famous photographer one day you can show off that she took her first photo when she was so little
> 
> I knocked my toothbrush charger off the table and it landed on my toe...so sore and just getting more sore as the evening progresses :nope:
> 
> Goodness! So many typos that needed correcting in this post...sounded like an episode of 'allo 'allo...next I'll be talking about my long distance dick...must be tired!
> 
> Goodnight all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Long distance dick? :shrug: Hope your cartoon toe doesn't throb too much.

Good night Trin :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Love the pic of Lyra. When she's a famous photographer one day you can show off that she took her first photo when she was so little
> 
> I knocked my toothbrush charger off the table and it landed on my toe...so sore and just getting more sore as the evening progresses :nope:
> 
> Goodness! So many typos that needed correcting in this post...sounded like an episode of 'allo 'allo...next I'll be talking about my long distance dick...must be tired!
> 
> Goodnight all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Long distance dick? :shrug: Hope your cartoon toe doesn't throb too much.
> 
> Good night Trin :hugs:Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADUpmXfrcsc


----------



## mummyApril

all babies asleep! now im sitting down about to have a strepsil as i am ill :( the snowball down the back clearly didnt agree with me!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Love the pic of Lyra. When she's a famous photographer one day you can show off that she took her first photo when she was so little
> 
> I knocked my toothbrush charger off the table and it landed on my toe...so sore and just getting more sore as the evening progresses :nope:
> 
> Goodness! So many typos that needed correcting in this post...sounded like an episode of 'allo 'allo...next I'll be talking about my long distance dick...must be tired!
> 
> Goodnight all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Long distance dick? :shrug: Hope your cartoon toe doesn't throb too much.
> 
> Good night Trin :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADUpmXfrcscClick to expand...

:haha: Thanks Trin :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> all babies asleep! now im sitting down about to have a strepsil as i am ill :( the snowball down the back clearly didnt agree with me!

Gosh, that's a small dinner :winkwink:

Hope you feel better soon and James does too :hugs:


----------



## Essie

April hope you and James are both feeling better in the morning :hugs:


----------



## addie25

AHH it is snowing out. 

SOOOO Ejs moms friend who does interior decorating has picked up all the accessories for the girls bathroom!!!!!! I am so excited. I am showing DH a vanity we found today and if he likes it hopefully we order it tonight. A little sad bc it is going to be costly to fix walls in bathroom now that old vanity is ripped out and such. Not pleased with this but we shall see what the final number is.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Love the pic of Lyra. When she's a famous photographer one day you can show off that she took her first photo when she was so little
> 
> I knocked my toothbrush charger off the table and it landed on my toe...so sore and just getting more sore as the evening progresses :nope:
> 
> Goodness! So many typos that needed correcting in this post...sounded like an episode of 'allo 'allo...next I'll be talking about my long distance dick...must be tired!
> 
> Goodnight all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I think this picture is one for the scrapbook I'm making her. 

Hope your toe isn't too sore. Night night x


----------



## Sarachka

*&#1057;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084;. &#1071; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;a!*


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *&#1057;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084;. &#1071; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;a!*

:saywhat:


----------



## kit_cat

Who's watching OBEM?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Who's watching OBEM?

meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mummyApril

i managed to have soup for dinner Kit lol


----------



## mummyApril

and thankyou Kit n Essie i hope so too!


----------



## mummyApril

gosh i really hope she doesnt have to have contractions/forceps/and then c section!


----------



## Sarachka

I'll watch OBEM tomorrow as OH is on the Xbox now.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I'll watch OBEM tomorrow as OH is on the Xbox now.

this is why the xbox stays upstairs! haha


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I'll watch OBEM tomorrow as OH is on the Xbox now.

I'll watch it tomorrow because I'm already in bed.


----------



## mummyApril

omg i want to cry for her


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> omg i want to cry for her

already am :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> omg i want to cry for her
> 
> already am :cry:Click to expand...

me too! i was holding my breath!


----------



## mummyApril

youre so brave Kit :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:shock: that poor woman! I would have been terrified....wanted to :cry: for her!!! I get the feeling it's going to be me too :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> youre so brave Kit :hugs:

Why?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *&#1057;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084;. &#1071; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;a!*

Good night..I hope you sleep well :)

(Did I respond correctly?)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been playing with my new bag all night! It's all nice, I just need a pleasant pocket mirror because mine's old and gross and a new nappy pouch which I will make and then I think I have the perfect handbag!!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> :shock: that poor woman! I would have been terrified....wanted to :cry: for her!!! I get the feeling it's going to be me too :shock:

I know...she must have felt like it was going on forever. I'm sure when your time comes, it will be all lovely and straightforward :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *&#1057;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084;. &#1071; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;a!*

Well the second bit I'm ok with, you're very tired..so you're having an quiet/early night I guess is the first bit? Something about _calm_ and _night_ anyway! or _quiet night on here_?:shrug: I was learning how to get a taxi to the airport on my cycle session tonight, don't think I'd end up at the airport if I was doing it for real:haha:

How do you get the alphabet on your keyboard?


----------



## kit_cat

Am pure nackurt man so am gonnae haud ma wheesht noo and go tae ma kip!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off to bed dudes, with my bag :haha: Can't wait to wake up in the morning and see it again!! :happydance: 

Night night all :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Am pure nackurt man so am gonnae haud ma wheesht noo and go tae ma kip!

Och aye! Moi aussi! :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night :sleep:


----------



## addie25

:cold: The snow is sticking


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> :cold: The snow is sticking

:shock: To you?


----------



## addie25

I don't want the snow. I want it to get warm, I want SPRING!!


----------



## addie25

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## Sarachka

It say: goOdnight, everybody! I'm very tired

Spakoyni nochi is a very useful phrase.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and here is the baby's name written in Cyrillic. Pls *do not* transliterate on here if you can, I don't want the surname on here and coming up in search engines. 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/08f3c1e1.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...

i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Am pure nackurt man so am gonnae haud ma wheesht noo and go tae ma kip!

i read this in my nans scottish accent how i loved her scottish accent :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> :cold: The snow is sticking
> 
> :shock: To you?Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

well im off in to the bath and then bed night all and Sarah i dont think youll have to worry about me translating that..not a clue :/


----------



## Sarachka

Man I need some sort of upper-body epidural for my heartburn


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Man I need some sort of upper-body epidural for my heartburn

oh no not again? sorry :(


----------



## addie25

Sorry Sarah I have not cure for it since I myself have bad heart burn :shrug::shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning!!

Only joking! It's 3.30 am :haha: Just having hot chocolate, woke up STARVING! I'm putting things in and out of my new bag :cloud9:

Addie I was meant to say yesterday that the bathroom floor looks ace :thumbup: What's a vanity? Is it a sink unit with a mirror and cupboard? My American's not too good!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo I just sneezed and it's made my nose run, I think I need to get a tissue from the pouch inside my bag :wohoo: (Opens bag with glee) :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love Russian, I'm so jealous your OH speaks Russian Sarachka, he'd be a really uesful addition to my bookshelf!!! I've been reading my Animals of our Planet book for children for 20mins just now, I hardly understand any of it but I love forming the words. I understand about 1 word in 20, and it's a simple book for children :haha: Unfortunately my dh doesn't speak Russian so he can't help much, but he does speak French so he's not entirely useless for my language learning I guess! There's soooo much vocab to be learnt, I don't remember the vocab stage with French, but I must have been through it at some stage, since I didn't know any French when I arrived here! When I go back to proper work I might get me a Russian lesson once a week. That will be cool. Italian is easier to do alone since it's so close to French but Russian has some really tricky pronunciation and grammar. I do have a Russian friend who lives nearby- a mum from the park who's just had her second baby. So I might see if she wants to do a Russian/English conversation exchange once the warm weather comes and we're both monging in the park. But for now I just need to creep along with my puzzle book and dialogue tapes and kids books!

Hmmm better get to bed, I have great things planned for tomorrow too, don't want to be on lousy form!

xxxx:kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Turtle Ladies!

We had a busy day today... finally sitting down to relax now at 8pm. Having dinner just now, too.

We went to a mommy group this morning and that was fun. Met some new mamas. It was nice to chat with them! 

Then we came home and I made some lunch (chicken curry!! NUM!) and Rhyko nursed and then we were off again to visit my parents! Rhyko just loves his Grandpa and Grandma! :cloud9: 

Then back home and made dinner.

Rhyko has yet to have a nap today other than in the car... he's so fussy!! :cry:

Tomorrow we're staying home and sleeping all day!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...

I had a ventouse, maybe that's what you're thinking of?


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a nice day!! Hope you get some rest tomorrow.


----------



## new mummy2010

hello i have news but off to catch up fist on lots i see


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...

Ah I see..yes I did. I had exactly that woman's scenario except Cara was not 10lb 5oz and did not get stuck. Thank all that is good for small mercies. What she must have been going through looking at all those concerned faces and being totally helpless. I was so lucky that once they had used the forceps to move Cara into position, two pushes later she was out :thumbup: Every time I see those forceps, I shudder :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Am pure nackurt man so am gonnae haud ma wheesht noo and go tae ma kip!
> 
> i read this in my nans scottish accent how i loved her scottish accent :)Click to expand...

:haha: You must record that for me, bet it sounds hilarious!:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning everyone!

This morning, my friend and I are off to Arabian Gym :) It's a gym for babies :thumbup: Cara is foregoing her mid/late morning nap in order for us to go so you may hear a horrible screaming noise coming from MK later today...you'll know it's Cara as it just won't stop once it starts :haha: 

Poor ickle sausage has a very sore bum too..partly teething, partly the amount of poos and therefore wiping/cleaning that is required. Sudocreme is a wondrous thing :thumbup:

Anyway...hope you all have loverly Thursdays :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see..yes I did. I had exactly that woman's scenario except Cara was not 10lb 5oz and did not get stuck. Thank all that is good for small mercies. What she must have been going through looking at all those concerned faces and being totally helpless. I was so lucky that once they had used the forceps to move Cara into position, two pushes later she was out :thumbup: Every time I see those forceps, I shudder :wacko:Click to expand...

i thought so, i just thought you were brave knowing you had to have forceps! the word is scary enough! it actually scares me more than the c word lol


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a ventouse, maybe that's what you're thinking of?Click to expand...

is that worse than forceps? :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> hello i have news but off to catch up fist on lots i see

i know your newsssss :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

B youre so funny with your bag haha x


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Lots to say, hopefully I'll remember it all.
> 
> Hayley ooh lee was naughty staying out that late. Hope your workman isn't too noisy today, and you get your wedding bits sorted.
> 
> We've been to baby music today. Only a few weeks left because we won't be able to go once I'm bck at work :cry: I got my letter for my formal job offer. Unfortunately my boss isn't in til Friday so I won't be able to go til then, hopefully the new job will understand.


hey essie ..........i know lee is a very bad fiance :growlmad:!!
We had to rush round to mums last night for showers as they came and sorted out plumbing and 4.30 uncovered new bath to put in and it had a bluddy big scrwarp (spelling:shrug:) down the middle :growlmad:
Im glad you got your letter and i fel the same i wont be doing boogie babies no more but im going to carry on going on fridays and have a mummy day monday either stay home or do swimming or something different every week:shrug:im dreading it :cry:
Yes rehards wedding we have paid all our deposits for venues and changed where we marry whoop whoop !!




kit_cat said:


> Ooooooo, she's going to be up and off soon....time to think about babyproofing everything :shock:
> 
> View attachment 337070

:cloud9:she is super bootiful Kit:cloud9:she will be off soon yes !!



kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Glad you got your letter Essie...now you can really look to the future :thumbup: I can imagine how sad you must feel at the thought of going back to work and leaving Lyra...I'm dreading it too. I was speaking to my sister who just returned to work after 6 months of ML with her first baby and although initially it was hard, she said they have settled into a routine very quickly and she's much happier than she thought she'd be. She says that the time she now spends with Iona is quality time and that she feels Iona gets the best of her. I'm clinging to this and hoping this is how it will be for us too :thumbup:
> 
> That is good to hear Kit thankyou so so much that means alot more than all the worrying and negative stuff you hear about work returns :hugs:your sis sounds in the swing of things :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337083
> 
> 
> Here is new tile. It is drying now and then we have to paint walls and put in a new vanity, mirror, and light. I think I found some vanities so I sent the pictures off to see what she thinks of them bc I am so bad at matching things. I really wanted a dark vanity but I can't find one that I like in my price point. I found a couple white ones but curious if she thinks white is ok bc tile is white. And the dark one I found has a darker top so not sure that will match the floor :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh those are posh missy!! will look super when complete as i hope ours does:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> 
> didn't call the midwife yet. OH will tell me off when he gets home but I just know it will be a waste of time. Nothing else has leaked since then. I do have a few TMI 'down there' issues but I think they are caused by razor rash :blush:
> 
> 
> *HAYLEY*
> Sorry Lee was home late last night. OH did that Monday night. I didn't hear him come in though but woke up hearing noises downstairs and texted him about the noises, and heard him get the text lol. How is the bathroom coming along?
> 
> .Click to expand...
> 
> How is the leaky foof my luv??
> 
> They are naughty these men but at least he drove so wasnt banging about pissed lol!!
> 
> Bathroom will be done mid next week bought some bits yestertday cabinet,loo roll holder, towel rail etc cant wait for it to be done how is your decorating?:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Am pure nackurt man so am gonnae haud ma wheesht noo and go tae ma kip!
> 
> i read this in my nans scottish accent how i loved her scottish accent :)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You must record that for me, bet it sounds hilarious!:winkwink:Click to expand...

i meant in my head, if i said it out loud id probably sound Russian! But then B would be proud of me :smug:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> This morning, my friend and I are off to Arabian Gym :) It's a gym for babies :thumbup: Cara is foregoing her mid/late morning nap in order for us to go so you may hear a horrible screaming noise coming from MK later today...you'll know it's Cara as it just won't stop once it starts :haha:
> 
> Poor ickle sausage has a very sore bum too..partly teething, partly the amount of poos and therefore wiping/cleaning that is required. Sudocreme is a wondrous thing :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...hope you all have loverly Thursdays :hugs::kiss:

we love sudocrem in this house!
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/10226_161353777657_624932657_3546367_4752399_n.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

:happydance:





WE ARE NO HAVING OUR WHOLE CEREMONY HERE (where we were just having the wedding breakfast) ITS RESIDENCE IN NANTWICH AND OUR FAVE PLACE feel free to comment and google :cloud9:














​


----------



## mummyApril

Luna i hope you have a restful day today :hugs: 
i wonder how Emandi is getting on?
Hope youre ok Molls been extra quiet :hugs:
Jaynie poo is having far too much fun with her friends i miss her


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE NO HAVING OUR WHOLE CEREMONY HERE (where we were just having the wedding breakfast) ITS RESIDENCE IN NANTWICH AND OUR FAVE PLACE feel free to comment and google :cloud9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 337448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337450
> ​

i loveeeeeee it!


----------



## new mummy2010

Uhhh arabian gym.....tell tell??

Has anyone tried kettlecise yet??


----------



## mummyApril

the scariest thing was happening to me all day yesterday! I kept thinking maybe i could have another caesarean one day, i know i can do it!!!! Someone slap me?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a ventouse, maybe that's what you're thinking of?Click to expand...
> 
> is that worse than forceps? :hugs:Click to expand...

No, I had forgotten kit had forceps. That would've been the next step if ventouse hadn't worked but luckily it worked. I had it because her arm was stuck by her face.


----------



## new mummy2010

Thank you April 


as well Reeces girlfriend's ( i know i know)...mum has lent me her tiera its gorge i want to show you my dress but i know it may spoil it if any of you do make it but im so excited girls and happy for once


----------



## Essie

Hayley I love your venue! I did google the other day and meant to comment but forgot :dohh: it's gorge.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a ventouse, maybe that's what you're thinking of?Click to expand...
> 
> is that worse than forceps? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I had forgotten kit had forceps. That would've been the next step if ventouse hadn't worked but luckily it worked. I had it because her arm was stuck by her face.Click to expand...

ouch :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

Let's have a butchers at your dress Hayles!!! Venue looks gorge! :cloud9:

Gosh it's been difficult getting on here this morning now I'm running my own business! Got stuck in a crochet meeting just now :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Thank you April
> 
> 
> as well Reeces girlfriend's ( i know i know)...mum has lent me her tiera its gorge i want to show you my dress but i know it may spoil it if any of you do make it but im so excited girls and happy for once

im so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lyra copied Holly, she thought it was cool to come out hands first :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks April i know ou will ll be happy for me one of my bestfriends is pulling her face about paying for her meal which is what our guests at the actual wedding are doing as we wont ask for gifts off them 

then afetr her moaning and whinging she asked ''so am i bridesmaid!!''


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> Thank you April
> 
> 
> as well Reeces girlfriend's ( i know i know)...mum has lent me her tiera its gorge i want to show you my dress but i know it may spoil it if any of you do make it but im so excited girls and happy for once

We found out last night that The Teenager has a girlfriend. 2 in fact, one for each big foot :haha: He sheepishly asked dh if he would up his text message money on his phone account and dh was like, "Oooo, only if you tell me what she's like" :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

​



:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you April
> 
> 
> as well Reeces girlfriend's ( i know i know)...mum has lent me her tiera its gorge i want to show you my dress but i know it may spoil it if any of you do make it but im so excited girls and happy for once
> 
> We found out last night that The Teenager has a girlfriend. 2 in fact, one for each big foot :haha: He sheepishly asked dh if he would up his text message money on his phone account and dh was like, "Oooo, only if you tell me what she's like" :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: aww i know they are so sweet ...but two bit greedy hope thats not learning from DH :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Want!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 337454
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

OMG that's GORGEOUS!! A real fairy tale wedding dress!


----------



## HollyMonkey

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you April
> 
> 
> as well Reeces girlfriend's ( i know i know)...mum has lent me her tiera its gorge i want to show you my dress but i know it may spoil it if any of you do make it but im so excited girls and happy for once
> 
> We found out last night that The Teenager has a girlfriend. 2 in fact, one for each big foot :haha: He sheepishly asked dh if he would up his text message money on his phone account and dh was like, "Oooo, only if you tell me what she's like" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: aww i know they are so sweet ...but two bit greedy hope thats not learning from DH :haha:Click to expand...

Well he's not actually going out with either, so I guess he's just sorting the wheat from the chaff at the moment!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> B youre so funny with your bag haha x

It's so nice :cloud9: I can't wait to go to the baker's later to get bread because I'll have to get my purse out of my bag!:happydance: Not that I need to take a massive handbag with me to step over the road to get bread!


----------



## HollyMonkey

How come I manage to spam all the time?!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I keep forgetting I'm pregnant and then feel these mad wrigglings in my tummy :haha: Hello Henry :hi:

I must get back to Head Office. Now I run a business time is short! My business plan for the moment is quite a simple one- I just carry on churning out my goods for personal gain (things for the kids, paintings, illustrated stories etc) but the only difference is that some point in the year I photograph a pick of the best and print up a concertina business card with examples of my creations, and some leaflets, and dot them around where ever I can. But for the moment I'm in the production phase, in perfect parallel with my pregnancy, and the nurturing is yet to come...

So it's back to workypoos! Laters gaters xxxxxxxxx :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Another crazy busy day....loving it for the practice :thumbup: Got in to work to find work DH lying on my couch throwing up into my dustbin :sick: Considering I'd just been throwing up at home it was not a very welcome sight! I gave him a remedy and sent him home. But of course, he's a man and no one has ever been this sick before and he's surely going to die:nope: Will bbm him just now and see how he's doing

My toes is so freaking sore. DH thinks it's broken but I don't think so. Just really bruised and swollen. It kept waking me up last night when it touched the mattress. But that's why I think it's not broken - it's not too bad if it's not touching anything

Just had some watermelon for brunch and it seems to be staying in so I may try my soup next...I'm starving!!!

Dh spoke to his boss and has gotten them to increase his gross salary a bit more than what they initially offered so that after tax he gets a decent increase :happydance: Don't have to worry about the insurance bouncing next month :thumbup: I'm realising I have so little time to get things at work in order before Tori comes so I have to spend some time next week training my locum and getting orders in so stock is up to date and do a proper inventory etc :wacko:

The people who wanted me for the birth at the end of the month have decided to go with the trainee doula because she can't charge them, which is actually quite a relief and is fine with me. So, not on call now :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

*4 weeks to go!!!!!*


----------



## Essie

No real plans for us today. We have to take both our cars into the garage tonight and pick up a courtesy car, that's about as exciting as it gets. I'm trying to do some household bits and pieces and I've lost a library book, can't find it anywhere. 

Tomorrow DH is taking me out for breakfast as a well done for getting my job, then off to see my boss to resign and then we are off to look for a mirror.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see..yes I did. I had exactly that woman's scenario except Cara was not 10lb 5oz and did not get stuck. Thank all that is good for small mercies. What she must have been going through looking at all those concerned faces and being totally helpless. I was so lucky that once they had used the forceps to move Cara into position, two pushes later she was out :thumbup: Every time I see those forceps, I shudder :wacko:Click to expand...

There used to be an awful OB who would walk down the corridors outside the delivery rooms clanging the forceps near then end of the shift to 'motivate' the moms to push harder :shock:


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Want!


:thumbup:that would be superb for you very A LA BETHANY !!:cloud9:



HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337454
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> OMG that's GORGEOUS!! A real fairy tale wedding dress!Click to expand...


Thankyou B:hugs:




TrinityMom said:


> *4 weeks to go!!!!!*

YAY TORI IS NEARLY COOKED PING PING TORI COME ON OUT:winkwink:


----------



## new mummy2010

omg Trin that sounds horrid the clanging forceps thing *shudders*

Hope you find your book Essie and you deserve breakfast tomorrow i say !

I want to go get Nate weighed but my bathroom man has gone to fix a leak somewhere so need to wait for him to come back :(

hey crunchie and sezi how's you two??


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Uhhh arabian gym.....tell tell??
> 
> Has anyone tried kettlecise yet??

Is that with kettle bells? Dh does that...or did. AT the moment the kettle bell is a very heavy door stop :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

yes Trin thats it did he enjoy it


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B
> Such beautious creations you've made recently! Love the changing table and the art and the yarn crafts... all of it! And the English lessons sign! So creative!! Holly is following right in your footsteps!
> And I meant to say before - I know what you mean about dreading special order work. When my Etsy shoppe was more up and running than it is I *only* posted stuff that was already made and specifically stated I didn't take special orders. I *hate* to HAVE to be creative. I like to do it when I feel called... not when I know I have to to get an order out! :thumbup:

LUNA! POST I WANTED TO COMMENT ON!!

I was meant to thank you for this and comment on it the other day and was off to bed, and then I got my new bag and then it's now:dohh: I wanted to say that I don't dread special order work at all!! I love it! I spent years and years making portrait puppets and doing commissioned paintings and really taking a pleasure in trying to make them please :thumbup: I think I just _am_ creative, it's not something I feel I have to be at certain times and then not at others:shrug: I'm just not good at marketing, I need an agent, that's where my problem lies, but then all artists have that problem! But honestly I'm like a computerised clockwork mouse when it comes to making stuff, programme the info in then wind me up and off I go! Which is why I want to get back to doing that kind of stuff, like I did before my teaching began!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Especially portrait puppets, I loved doing those and often did them for wedding presents of the bride and groom. Hey! Idea! I'm going to make a Holly puppet for DH for his b'day, and I can use it on my concertina pictures :happydance:

Hungry time here, just cooking LO some nommos


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> *4 weeks to go!!!!!*

OOOOOO MMMMMMM GGGGGGGG!! 4 weeks! That's peeeeeeanuts!:happydance:

You throw up alot in SA, is it the water there? Hope work dh is better soon:hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

omg Trin that sounds horrid the clanging forceps thing *shudders*

Hope you find your book Essie and you deserve breakfast tomorrow i say !

I want to go get Nate weighed but my bathroom man has gone to fix a leak somewhere so need to wait for him to come back :(

hey crunchie and sezi how's you two??


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks April i know ou will ll be happy for me one of my bestfriends is pulling her face about paying for her meal which is what our guests at the actual wedding are doing as we wont ask for gifts off them
> 
> then afetr her moaning and whinging she asked ''so am i bridesmaid!!''

aw thats not very nice of her :( sorry


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 337454
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

that is stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you April
> 
> 
> as well Reeces girlfriend's ( i know i know)...mum has lent me her tiera its gorge i want to show you my dress but i know it may spoil it if any of you do make it but im so excited girls and happy for once
> 
> We found out last night that The Teenager has a girlfriend. 2 in fact, one for each big foot :haha: He sheepishly asked dh if he would up his text message money on his phone account and dh was like, "Oooo, only if you tell me what she's like" :haha:Click to expand...

aww cute!


----------



## cassie04

Hayley! I seen the photos of the venue for your wedding reception and it is just bloody gorgeous perfect in everyday possible! So excited for you! :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> No real plans for us today. We have to take both our cars into the garage tonight and pick up a courtesy car, that's about as exciting as it gets. I'm trying to do some household bits and pieces and I've lost a library book, can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Tomorrow DH is taking me out for breakfast as a well done for getting my job, then off to see my boss to resign and then we are off to look for a mirror.

Awww that's lovely! Make sure you get the biggest fry up ever!!!! For being such a clever girl! Yes I have cancelled my plans for. Let's wrap myself up in cotton wool day! So Many people have slipped or crashed on the ice today! :nope: hot coco and heating on for me!


----------



## new mummy2010

Tis cold today

Trin congrats to DH on his rise the saying is true ''if you dont ask you dont get''


----------



## Essie

Im writing my resignation letter  I've no idea what to write as I've never written one before :shrug: googling drafts for ideas..


----------



## cassie04

B them drawers are beauticious! Love love love 
I'd love them! What are u up to day?

April have you got much planned?

Wooohoooo trin not long now to meet tori I can't wait! You never know u may beat me to it! Are u all ready?

Ok.....iv wanted a thick fringe for months now (but dave doesn't particuarly like me with one) so then I thought stuff it! Il get one cos it will make me feel nice in the final ugly stages of pregnancy (honestly I am like a summo) then I was telling my friend who is a mum and she was like urgh! Don't do it not untill baby is a few weeks old and into routines cos you will never have time to style it.....which I get! But it's just a fringe.... ?! Advice welcomed.......
And as regards to labour I have a grey band to keep my hair off my face anyway! 

What do you reckon pro mummies...


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> Tis cold today
> 
> Trin congrats to DH on his rise the saying is true ''if you dont ask you dont get''

In Newcastle we say "shy bairns get nout" :haha: well done trims oh!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I keep forgetting I'm pregnant and then feel these mad wrigglings in my tummy :haha: Hello Henry :hi:
> 
> I must get back to Head Office. Now I run a business time is short! My business plan for the moment is quite a simple one- I just carry on churning out my goods for personal gain (things for the kids, paintings, illustrated stories etc) but the only difference is that some point in the year I photograph a pick of the best and print up a concertina business card with examples of my creations, and some leaflets, and dot them around where ever I can. But for the moment I'm in the production phase, in perfect parallel with my pregnancy, and the nurturing is yet to come...
> 
> So it's back to workypoos! Laters gaters xxxxxxxxx :kiss: xxxxxxxxxx

im so happy youre happy i love seeing your happy posts every morning, it makes me want to get up and go :)


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks April i know ou will ll be happy for me one of my bestfriends is pulling her face about paying for her meal which is what our guests at the actual wedding are doing as we wont ask for gifts off them
> 
> then afetr her moaning and whinging she asked ''so am i bridesmaid!!''
> 
> aw thats not very nice of her :( sorryClick to expand...


she is a very me,me,me person and has always been:growlmad:but i do love her to bits and would be sad if she didnt come , i knew she would be difficult about it:cry:

i will bbm u what she text if you like :shrug:




cassie04 said:


> Hayley! I seen the photos of the venue for your wedding reception and it is just bloody gorgeous perfect in everyday possible! So excited for you! :cloud9:


Thanks cass:hugs: thats the wedding venue, the reception is at our local football club:winkwink:




Essie said:


> Im writing my resignation letter  I've no idea what to write as I've never written one before :shrug: googling drafts for ideas..

:winkwink:i did that with my proposal for return to work letter !!:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see..yes I did. I had exactly that woman's scenario except Cara was not 10lb 5oz and did not get stuck. Thank all that is good for small mercies. What she must have been going through looking at all those concerned faces and being totally helpless. I was so lucky that once they had used the forceps to move Cara into position, two pushes later she was out :thumbup: Every time I see those forceps, I shudder :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> There used to be an awful OB who would walk down the corridors outside the delivery rooms clanging the forceps near then end of the shift to 'motivate' the moms to push harder :shock:Click to expand...

omg! was she called Hitler?


----------



## new mummy2010

sezi no speaking;(


----------



## mummyApril

hiya Cassie not doing a lot today finish housework might order my sideboard for my living room once bills etc are paid, iv got a cold so not going anywhere, nothing exciting xx


----------



## mummyApril

James seems a lot better today :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Cassie, I'm not quite ready. The pool is arriving on Tuesday and the following Saturday the floors are being done so I'd prefer to wait til then. Not having this birth at the end of the month has been a huge weight off my shoulders

As far as teh fringe goes I would say it's ok. It doesn't take ages to style a fringe and if worst comes to worst you can pin it back or wear a band or something. My fringe is the bane of my life at the moment but that's because of the humidity and heat

Are you ready for baby Reed?


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> James seems a lot better today :happydance:

Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm here I'm here! Sorry just browsing at work, hard to actually post!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Thank you April
> 
> 
> as well Reeces girlfriend's ( i know i know)...mum has lent me her tiera its gorge i want to show you my dress but i know it may spoil it if any of you do make it but im so excited girls and happy for once

This place is beautiful and your dress is just amazing!!!!!!! I can't wait to see picture of you in it!!

Wow Trin your almost there!!! Sooo lucky!!!

B your bag is just lovely. So glad u were able to get it.

I had more to say and then forgot.

Well I'm sorta stuck at home today since painter is coming at 3. This am I will go get a bagel and chocolate milk and then I will just rest. Maybe Saturday I will go look at diaper bags :thumbup: the girls are big movers this morni my stomach is bouncing all over the place. I just can't wait to meet them!! I told DH last night it's so weird I have people in me lol!! It is tho in an amazing way. 

How is everyones day going??


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> hiya Cassie not doing a lot today finish housework might order my sideboard for my living room once bills etc are paid, iv got a cold so not going anywhere, nothing exciting xx

Sounds like a perfect day to me (apart from paying bills urgh!)! These cold days are best spent in the house snuggling your little man! glad james is his usual happy chappy self :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

TrinityMom said:


> Cassie, I'm not quite ready. The pool is arriving on Tuesday and the following Saturday the floors are being done so I'd prefer to wait til then. Not having this birth at the end of the month has been a huge weight off my shoulders
> 
> As far as teh fringe goes I would say it's ok. It doesn't take ages to style a fringe and if worst comes to worst you can pin it back or wear a band or something. My fringe is the bane of my life at the moment but that's because of the humidity and heat
> 
> Are you ready for baby Reed?

 Awwww it sounds like your pretty muches sorted :thumbup: Im the same..... she could come now and i would be ready for her....but i just want to wait for the extra little time to do things like clean the car, take some baby stuff round my mums etc so just the little things! least your nursery is done! and what an amazing nursery is that! :thumbup:

I think im going to go for a fringe! :thumbup: if worse comes to worse it will grow out in a couple of weeks! and like you said i can easily shove it back when i cant be bothered! :flower:

The only thing i havent done....which is in preperation for baby reed/ valentines present is create dave a hospital bag......


So far in it consists of......anadins (he always has a headache) 10 x capri-suns (he loves them) Car magazine, His favourite sweets, A slab of chocolate that says only 'open in case of emergencies', A t-shirt saying "im the daddy", some jogging bottoms, some deodrant and a toothbrush incase he wanted to freshen up! :haha: Im in the middle of packing it all and going to put a big bow on it and he can open it on valentines day :blush:


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> I'm here I'm here! Sorry just browsing at work, hard to actually post!!

Hi sezi how are you feeling these days? any better?


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> B them drawers are beauticious! Love love love
> I'd love them! What are u up to day?
> 
> April have you got much planned?
> 
> Wooohoooo trin not long now to meet tori I can't wait! You never know u may beat me to it! Are u all ready?
> 
> Ok.....iv wanted a thick fringe for months now (but dave doesn't particuarly like me with one) so then I thought stuff it! Il get one cos it will make me feel nice in the final ugly stages of pregnancy (honestly I am like a summo) then I was telling my friend who is a mum and she was like urgh! Don't do it not untill baby is a few weeks old and into routines cos you will never have time to style it.....which I get! But it's just a fringe.... ?! Advice welcomed.......
> And as regards to labour I have a grey band to keep my hair off my face anyway!
> 
> What do you reckon pro mummies...

oh and with the fringe, when i went to get one when i just had James she recommended that i wait until he was older, as they require styling a lot and i wouldnt have time etc


----------



## mummyApril

i swear i posted but its not shown up weird, anyway my period has stopped after just 2 days :shrug: iv made a docs app just because its weird for me, now im thinking i might have an infection...the pain in my stomach was really all over and sometimes over my scar, it started happening shortly after i had my smear test give or take a couple days, this period started on the right day but was really light and now its stopped, im so confused by it as my others have been awful! sorry if tmi!


----------



## Essie

Who said girls weren't messy eaters, yogurt facial anyone?

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/bb55a707.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> This morning, my friend and I are off to Arabian Gym :) It's a gym for babies :thumbup: Cara is foregoing her mid/late morning nap in order for us to go so you may hear a horrible screaming noise coming from MK later today...you'll know it's Cara as it just won't stop once it starts :haha:
> 
> Poor ickle sausage has a very sore bum too..partly teething, partly the amount of poos and therefore wiping/cleaning that is required. Sudocreme is a wondrous thing :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway...hope you all have loverly Thursdays :hugs::kiss:
> 
> we love sudocrem in this house!
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/10226_161353777657_624932657_3546367_4752399_n.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl: That's ickle Faye isn't it? :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE NO HAVING OUR WHOLE CEREMONY HERE (where we were just having the wedding breakfast) ITS RESIDENCE IN NANTWICH AND OUR FAVE PLACE feel free to comment and google :cloud9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 337448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337450
> ​

Wow...looks absolutely perfect, and so classy and elegant. I can see why you're so excited about the venue!! I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Thanks April i know ou will ll be happy for me one of my bestfriends is pulling her face about paying for her meal which is what our guests at the actual wedding are doing as we wont ask for gifts off them
> 
> then afetr her moaning and whinging she asked ''so am i bridesmaid!!''

Oooo, a bit cheeky of her. Shame she's not a bit more supportive :(


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 337454
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:cloud9: indeed! So gorgeous!

You will be every bit the Princess on the big day. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see..yes I did. I had exactly that woman's scenario except Cara was not 10lb 5oz and did not get stuck. Thank all that is good for small mercies. What she must have been going through looking at all those concerned faces and being totally helpless. I was so lucky that once they had used the forceps to move Cara into position, two pushes later she was out :thumbup: Every time I see those forceps, I shudder :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> There used to be an awful OB who would walk down the corridors outside the delivery rooms clanging the forceps near then end of the shift to 'motivate' the moms to push harder :shock:Click to expand...

As far as motivational techniques go, that has to one of the worst I've heard :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> B them drawers are beauticious! Love love love
> I'd love them! What are u up to day?
> 
> April have you got much planned?
> 
> Wooohoooo trin not long now to meet tori I can't wait! You never know u may beat me to it! Are u all ready?
> 
> Ok.....iv wanted a thick fringe for months now (but dave doesn't particuarly like me with one) so then I thought stuff it! Il get one cos it will make me feel nice in the final ugly stages of pregnancy (honestly I am like a summo) then I was telling my friend who is a mum and she was like urgh! Don't do it not untill baby is a few weeks old and into routines cos you will never have time to style it.....which I get! But it's just a fringe.... ?! Advice welcomed.......
> And as regards to labour I have a grey band to keep my hair off my face anyway!
> 
> What do you reckon pro mummies...

I went from having no fringe to a long fringe that I sweep to the side. I got it cut in a few months ago and really, I've spent most of that time tucking it back, tying it up or just wishing it would go away. I might as well not have it to be honest. A thick fringe might be a bit less annoying..or maybe more annoying, I don't know :-k

Nice to see you're having a chillax day :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Cassie, I'm not quite ready. The pool is arriving on Tuesday and the following Saturday the floors are being done so I'd prefer to wait til then. Not having this birth at the end of the month has been a huge weight off my shoulders
> 
> As far as teh fringe goes I would say it's ok. It doesn't take ages to style a fringe and if worst comes to worst you can pin it back or wear a band or something. My fringe is the bane of my life at the moment but that's because of the humidity and heat
> 
> Are you ready for baby Reed?
> 
> Awwww it sounds like your pretty muches sorted :thumbup: Im the same..... she could come now and i would be ready for her....but i just want to wait for the extra little time to do things like clean the car, take some baby stuff round my mums etc so just the little things! least your nursery is done! and what an amazing nursery is that! :thumbup:
> 
> I think im going to go for a fringe! :thumbup: if worse comes to worse it will grow out in a couple of weeks! and like you said i can easily shove it back when i cant be bothered! :flower:
> 
> The only thing i havent done....which is in preperation for baby reed/ valentines present is create dave a hospital bag......
> 
> 
> So far in it consists of......anadins (he always has a headache) 10 x capri-suns (he loves them) Car magazine, His favourite sweets, A slab of chocolate that says only 'open in case of emergencies', A t-shirt saying "im the daddy", some jogging bottoms, some deodrant and a toothbrush incase he wanted to freshen up! :haha: Im in the middle of packing it all and going to put a big bow on it and he can open it on valentines day :blush:Click to expand...

Aww, loving the hospital bag for Dave! What a lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i swear i posted but its not shown up weird, anyway my period has stopped after just 2 days :shrug: iv made a docs app just because its weird for me, now im thinking i might have an infection...the pain in my stomach was really all over and sometimes over my scar, it started happening shortly after i had my smear test give or take a couple days, this period started on the right day but was really light and now its stopped, im so confused by it as my others have been awful! sorry if tmi!

My periods can be all over the place too sometimes April. I'm sure you're ok but you'll at least feel a bit better once you see the doc :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Who said girls weren't messy eaters, yogurt facial anyone?
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/bb55a707.jpg

Hahaha! Looks familiar..is that Clarins? :winkwink:

Cute as a wee button :cloud9:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Who said girls weren't messy eaters, yogurt facial anyone?
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/bb55a707.jpg
> 
> Hahaha! Looks familiar..is that Clarins? :winkwink:
> 
> Cute as a wee button :cloud9:Click to expand...


Is that clarins :haha:

Im away i have had a fringe cut.....i will take photo later if i can to show......DUN DUN DUNNNNNNN! dave will go mad!:dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I think I really must be hormonal because I find your hospital bag for Dave so touching Cassie, it made me well up with tears of tender happiness :cry: 

Haha too late for my fringe advice! I'm always one for change so I would have said go for it! It'll be the last of your worries to come :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> youre so brave Kit :hugs:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you had assisted? or am i thinking wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see..yes I did. I had exactly that woman's scenario except Cara was not 10lb 5oz and did not get stuck. Thank all that is good for small mercies. What she must have been going through looking at all those concerned faces and being totally helpless. I was so lucky that once they had used the forceps to move Cara into position, two pushes later she was out :thumbup: Every time I see those forceps, I shudder :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> There used to be an awful OB who would walk down the corridors outside the delivery rooms clanging the forceps near then end of the shift to 'motivate' the moms to push harder :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> omg! was she called Hitler?Click to expand...

That's the kind of thing I'd be tempted to do for a laugh if I worked in a maternity ward :haha: I'd get the sack after about 2 minutes if I worked in the medical profession


----------



## HollyMonkey

Again, I spam! :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:awww: Look at yoghurt face, so sweet!


----------



## addie25

Going to my regular Obgyn and a high risk doctor is getting confusing. I told the high risk doctor I get vaginal cramps and he said when u get a lot of them call ur Obgyn don't ignore it. So I was getting them on and off for an hour and a half I call my Obgyn n the lady was so rude and goes "Its prob round ligament pain" I said "I know but my high risk doctor said to call when it happens a lot"and she goes " why do u go to a high risk doctor" in a rude voice so I said "bc I'm having twins" and she goes " ok well I guess come in" I mean what the hell lady can u be more unkind!!!!!! I'm just following my high risk doctors instructions!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just ate vanilla wafers with my cup o' tea so I'm now going to do madly energetic housework for 30 minutes to compensate! 

I am making good progress on my projects :thumbup: Finished Henry's summer blanket and advanced my painting but will do the big chunk on that once LO is in bed. And made a pleasant pouch to slip a couple of nappies in my new and beautious bag- instead of having them stuffed in willynilly like usual. 

Right, x-treme housework now!

I really want to go roller blading


----------



## poas

I bet your fringe looks lovely Cassie, but your friends is right lol. I had one cut back in just before Christmas and even if my hair is tied up it gets in the way,needs styling etc...but then I am lazy about my hair, its so thick that I kind of give up on it unless I have a night out  
Hi all, still I'll, had row with oh and now our household is a tad frosty...ah well, it never lasts long and was same old stupid reason-em's mum.
May be back later, when is turtle ceremony?


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> I think I really must be hormonal because I find your hospital bag for Dave so touching Cassie, it made me well up with tears of tender happiness :cry:
> 
> Haha too late for my fringe advice! I'm always one for change so I would have said go for it! It'll be the last of your worries to come :haha:

:haha: im always a one for change too! and i have dithered for 6 months then i was like awww hell lets go for it! and i have even practiced pinning it back and using a head band for when there is no time for a fringe! :haha:

THIS IS HOW I SPEND MY MATERNITY LEAVE!.........playing hairdressers :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

well i feel like a dumbass anyway doctor said its normal unless theres a chance i could be pregnant which there isnt, she checked my tummy etc anyway n thinks all is fine and it could be adhesions the pain i got etc etc, so basically im well FINALLY!!! :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!

This si such a releif to hear! everyone keeps telling me im not going to have time to do my make up and my hair when im in hospital..... but people can only visit for a 3 hours a day and the rest will be and baby and if it makes me feel better when i run a brush through my hair or slap some bronzer on (I literally only take 10 mins max on a morning doing my hair and make up so im sure il manage in the hospital) or maybe im so naive! i might not even be bothered! but still i like the idea of having my hair and make up stuff just incase!:thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> I bet your fringe looks lovely Cassie, but your friends is right lol. I had one cut back in just before Christmas and even if my hair is tied up it gets in the way,needs styling etc...but then I am lazy about my hair, its so thick that I kind of give up on it unless I have a night out
> Hi all, still I'll, had row with oh and now our household is a tad frosty...ah well, it never lasts long and was same old stupid reason-em's mum.
> May be back later, when is turtle ceremony?

:dohh:Oh lordy! i never listen! :blush: i will be complaining about it in a few weeks! and you can say "i told you so cassie" :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Kit yes thats Faye lol 
Essie what a darling Lyra is sooo cute! What sort of yoghurt do you feed her?
Lissy will you be needing like babygrows/vests? 
B do you need any babygrows/vests? Iv got quite a few and whatever you dnt need B i will send to Lissy :hugs: Trying to think what else i have....


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!
> 
> This si such a releif to hear! everyone keeps telling me im not going to have time to do my make up and my hair when im in hospital..... but people can only visit for a 3 hours a day and the rest will be and baby and if it makes me feel better when i run a brush through my hair or slap some bronzer on (I literally only take 10 mins max on a morning doing my hair and make up so im sure il manage in the hospital) or maybe im so naive! i might not even be bothered! but still i like the idea of having my hair and make up stuff just incase!:thumbup:Click to expand...

i dont ever wear makeup unless i go out so i was alright with not wearing any lol but you will have plenty of time to put makeup on when baby sleeps etc :)


----------



## mummyApril

sooo my schedule tonight is to have a cup of tea now, get all clothes that can be tumble dried wash and tumble dry them (ridiculous how much washing you have with 3 children) cook dinner, make James dinners up, homework, kiddies story/bed, have bath watch film go bed :)


----------



## cassie04

THE FRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!!DUN DUN DUN:haha:
 



Attached Files:







997.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









999.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









995.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!
> 
> This si such a releif to hear! everyone keeps telling me im not going to have time to do my make up and my hair when im in hospital..... but people can only visit for a 3 hours a day and the rest will be and baby and if it makes me feel better when i run a brush through my hair or slap some bronzer on (I literally only take 10 mins max on a morning doing my hair and make up so im sure il manage in the hospital) or maybe im so naive! i might not even be bothered! but still i like the idea of having my hair and make up stuff just incase!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont ever wear makeup unless i go out so i was alright with not wearing any lol but you will have plenty of time to put makeup on when baby sleeps etc :)Click to expand...

MUSIC TO MY EARS!........................"your so vein you probably think this song is about you YOUR SO VEEEEINNNNNN you probably think this song is about you dont you dont you!!!!!!" :serenade: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> THE FRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!!DUN DUN DUN:haha:

love it x


----------



## mummyApril

oh gosh my girls are going around singing 'the only way is SHUUUT UUUPPPP' and it is highly annoying


----------



## cassie04

MY groin hurts soooo much! :blush: i cant even walk properly....... its like i have been kicked in the foof and its all bruised :blush:

does this = labour soon!?!?!?! or is that too much wishfull thinking :blush:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> oh gosh my girls are going around singing 'the only way is SHUUUT UUUPPPP' and it is highly annoying

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> MY groin hurts soooo much! :blush: i cant even walk properly....... its like i have been kicked in the foof and its all bruised :blush:
> 
> does this = labour soon!?!?!?! or is that too much wishfull thinking :blush:

ooooh like pressure?


----------



## mummyApril

Cassie you should sooo :ninja: the 74000 post to have your baby now!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> MY groin hurts soooo much! :blush: i cant even walk properly....... its like i have been kicked in the foof and its all bruised :blush:
> 
> does this = labour soon!?!?!?! or is that too much wishfull thinking :blush:
> 
> ooooh like pressure?Click to expand...

The way i would describe it is as if her head is in my "fat pad" (as me and dave call it :haha:) the pubic bone and in my groin.....it is really apparant if i have to spead my legs :blush: not that im doing much spread legging :haha: but like when i climb out of bed etc


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> Cassie you should sooo :ninja: the 74000 post to have your baby now!

Noone has ever explained this post thing to me? :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> James seems a lot better today :happydance:


Glad Mr J is better:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> I'm here I'm here! Sorry just browsing at work, hard to actually post!!

thought you had your mute button on :haha:



Essie said:


> Who said girls weren't messy eaters, yogurt facial anyone?
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/bb55a707.jpg


OMG haha:haha: lyra can give nate a un for his money :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE NO HAVING OUR WHOLE CEREMONY HERE (where we were just having the wedding breakfast) ITS RESIDENCE IN NANTWICH AND OUR FAVE PLACE feel free to comment and google :cloud9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 337448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337450
> ​
> 
> Wow...looks absolutely perfect, and so classy and elegant. I can see why you're so excited about the venue!! I'm so happy for you :hugs:Click to expand...


Thankyou Kit and all of you really i know your all truelly happy for me:hugs:



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks April i know ou will ll be happy for me one of my bestfriends is pulling her face about paying for her meal which is what our guests at the actual wedding are doing as we wont ask for gifts off them
> 
> then afetr her moaning and whinging she asked ''so am i bridesmaid!!''
> 
> Oooo, a bit cheeky of her. Shame she's not a bit more supportive :(Click to expand...

she hasn't even text me back you know since my last msg explaining it all properly to her:growlmad::cry:



cassie04 said:


> THE FRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!!DUN DUN DUN:haha:

your face ulling made me LOL cassie:haha:...................nuv'ing the fringe did you do it??



cassie04 said:


> MY groin hurts soooo much! :blush: i cant even walk properly....... its like i have been kicked in the foof and its all bruised :blush:
> 
> does this = labour soon!?!?!?! or is that too much wishfull thinking :blush:

I had this on the friday i wzas in tears and had to roll off the sofa and couldnt just get up then it eased at the night dissapeared completely for weekend and Nate came early hours monday morn:thumbup:


Busy as ever B love the nappy pouch idea:happydance:

hey Addie how's you cant wait for the finished bathroom mine has stalled as he is off out tonight and wont be back till monday we dont even have the sink plumbed in:growlmad:but do have a nice shiney bath with trendy taps ohlalaaaa:flower:


----------



## mummyApril

iv just spoken to a doula from my city who is going to have a vba2c :D


FOR NABBING THE 000 POST I DEDICATE IT TO CASSIE COS SHESS GUNA HAVE HER BABYYYY, wishing you all the luck and happiness it will be amazing! sorry for nabbing it :/


----------



## new mummy2010

ohh and April glad you are FINALLY ok as you put it teehee xxx


----------



## mummyApril

omg i just blooming nabbed it! poofucks!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Cassie you should sooo :ninja: the 74000 post to have your baby now!
> 
> Noone has ever explained this post thing to me? :shrug:Click to expand...

its the lucky post but i accidently nabbed it


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!
> 
> This si such a releif to hear! everyone keeps telling me im not going to have time to do my make up and my hair when im in hospital..... but people can only visit for a 3 hours a day and the rest will be and baby and if it makes me feel better when i run a brush through my hair or slap some bronzer on (I literally only take 10 mins max on a morning doing my hair and make up so im sure il manage in the hospital) or maybe im so naive! i might not even be bothered! but still i like the idea of having my hair and make up stuff just incase!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I never understood why people said things like that, healthy babies don't do much except eat poo cry and sleep, loads of time to do hair and makeup :shrug: Sure you get tired out by the broken nights but they don't rob you of time- you'll be able to maintain your fringe:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!
> 
> This si such a releif to hear! everyone keeps telling me im not going to have time to do my make up and my hair when im in hospital..... but people can only visit for a 3 hours a day and the rest will be and baby and if it makes me feel better when i run a brush through my hair or slap some bronzer on (I literally only take 10 mins max on a morning doing my hair and make up so im sure il manage in the hospital) or maybe im so naive! i might not even be bothered! but still i like the idea of having my hair and make up stuff just incase!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont ever wear makeup unless i go out so i was alright with not wearing any lol but you will have plenty of time to put makeup on when baby sleeps etc :)Click to expand...
> 
> MUSIC TO MY EARS!........................"your so vein you probably think this song is about you YOUR SO VEEEEINNNNNN you probably think this song is about you dont you dont you!!!!!!" :serenade: :haha:Click to expand...

Cool Fringe!:thumbup: I hadn't seen pics when I posted my reply, as April and I say you'll have loads of beauty time:kiss: 

Quick, edit your post to you're so _vain_, before Sarachka reads it :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I play a very very bad rendition of that song on the piano


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I've done 3 washes today and the basket is still full. I LOVE the week the boys are at their mum's!! You don't get that :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've just put some old sprouting potatoes in a couple of open egg boxes since my mum told me to do so. I've got to leave them in the light for a month or so, ready for planting in March. Since 6 mouths is alot to feed we're going to get really organised this year about our veggie production- my mum and dad are totally self sufficient with their fruit and veg so she's going to guide us through this year. We grow quite alot of stuff but my mum is amazingly good at what works when and where, so I'm going to pick her brains. Next week she's coming over and will help with the planning of our plantations. I'm really excited about it! I think I need dungarees and a headscarf!:happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

cassie04 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm here I'm here! Sorry just browsing at work, hard to actually post!!
> 
> Hi sezi how are you feeling these days? any better?Click to expand...

Hey yeah feeling better today thanks!! 




cassie04 said:


> THE FRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!!DUN DUN DUN:haha:

Love it! I keep mentioning it every time I'm at the hairdresser but he always talks me out of it. I think I'm just going to do it soon anyway. I've had one on and off for years so I know what they take.



HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!
> 
> This si such a releif to hear! everyone keeps telling me im not going to have time to do my make up and my hair when im in hospital..... but people can only visit for a 3 hours a day and the rest will be and baby and if it makes me feel better when i run a brush through my hair or slap some bronzer on (I literally only take 10 mins max on a morning doing my hair and make up so im sure il manage in the hospital) or maybe im so naive! i might not even be bothered! but still i like the idea of having my hair and make up stuff just incase!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood why people said things like that, healthy babies don't do much except eat poo cry and sleep, loads of time to do hair and makeup :shrug: Sure you get tired out by the broken nights but they don't rob you of time- you'll be able to maintain your fringe:thumbup:Click to expand...

I will make sure I have some war paint on before I appear in any photos!!



HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!
> 
> This si such a releif to hear! everyone keeps telling me im not going to have time to do my make up and my hair when im in hospital..... but people can only visit for a 3 hours a day and the rest will be and baby and if it makes me feel better when i run a brush through my hair or slap some bronzer on (I literally only take 10 mins max on a morning doing my hair and make up so im sure il manage in the hospital) or maybe im so naive! i might not even be bothered! but still i like the idea of having my hair and make up stuff just incase!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont ever wear makeup unless i go out so i was alright with not wearing any lol but you will have plenty of time to put makeup on when baby sleeps etc :)Click to expand...
> 
> MUSIC TO MY EARS!........................"your so vein you probably think this song is about you YOUR SO VEEEEINNNNNN you probably think this song is about you dont you dont you!!!!!!" :serenade: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cool Fringe!:thumbup: I hadn't seen pics when I posted my reply, as April and I say you'll have loads of beauty time:kiss:
> 
> Quick, edit your post to you're so _vain_, before Sarachka reads it :haha:Click to expand...

Bethany knows me so well. We're like twinsies :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Luna Luny Pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thank you so so sooooooo much for the package of GORGEOUS baby clothes. I love everything it's amazing. I will take photos of everything ASAP to show the others. It's so special that Elina has things from her turtle cousins, I love that. April, Luna sent some things from James that Rhyko has grown out of too! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

tomorrow one of my preggy friends at work leaves to go on Mat Leave! Her husband is really awful, borderline abusive. Won't let her buy a PUSHCHAIR, cot etc. So screw him, we did a collection and bought her a moses basket and a sling and some cute clothing. I hope she's OK, he's so controlling and awful. :nope:

Also, the lady due two days before me (the one who is STILL smoking and drinking!!!! :growlmad: ) left to move to Surrey on Tuesday which means I'll be the lone preggy at work now after there being a gang of us!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Luna Luny Pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thank you so so sooooooo much for the package of GORGEOUS baby clothes. I love everything it's amazing. I will take photos of everything ASAP to show the others. It's so special that Elina has things from her turtle cousins, I love that. April, Luna sent some things from James that Rhyko has grown out of too! :thumbup:

that makes me feel all fuzzy inside that James turtle cousins and my turtle nieces/nephews will be wearing clothes of James' :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

It's lovely isn't it! Oddly, I don't get that lovely feeling from things from Sophie lol. That's so mean.


----------



## Sarachka

watching One Born Every Minute - found that woman with forceps really harrowing. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I think I'm ok off for bodies you darling :hugs: My mum said she's got a load of them for me, which means she's been going mental in Primark and she'll arrive next week with 4 hundred billion zillion!

Mini monkey is in bed so I'm off to put food in the steamer then go to Head Office to do some overtime- without my little 'helper' :haha: 

There's a part to put eggs in my steamer, I've never steamed an egg before :shrug: I'll give it a go tonight :munch:

Laters gaters :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

urgh i actually feel like death warmed up now i was fine a few minutes ago :(


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> tomorrow one of my preggy friends at work leaves to go on Mat Leave! Her husband is really awful, borderline abusive. Won't let her buy a PUSHCHAIR, cot etc. So screw him, we did a collection and bought her a moses basket and a sling and some cute clothing. I hope she's OK, he's so controlling and awful. :nope:
> 
> Also, the lady due two days before me (the one who is STILL smoking and drinking!!!! :growlmad: ) left to move to Surrey on Tuesday which means I'll be the lone preggy at work now after there being a gang of us!

wtf what is the baby meant to have? Hes only going to get worse when the baby gets here poor woman!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> tomorrow one of my preggy friends at work leaves to go on Mat Leave! Her husband is really awful, borderline abusive. Won't let her buy a PUSHCHAIR, cot etc. So screw him, we did a collection and bought her a moses basket and a sling and some cute clothing. I hope she's OK, he's so controlling and awful. :nope:
> 
> Also, the lady due two days before me (the one who is STILL smoking and drinking!!!! :growlmad: ) left to move to Surrey on Tuesday which means I'll be the lone preggy at work now after there being a gang of us!
> 
> wtf what is the baby meant to have? Hes only going to get worse when the baby gets here poor woman!Click to expand...

he is also basically demanding that she has a home birth. I don't actually think he's totally right in the head, his wishes/demands don't make sense.


----------



## mummyApril

he wants total control over her, which is why he wants her at home to birth, he has to leave her when shes in the hospital, he wont like that, iv been with someone like this, you dont realise it until after and then you think shit that was close


----------



## mummyApril

James is on the move (rolling wise) i went into the kitchen for 2 minutes and hes other otherside of living room haha


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> watching One Born Every Minute - found that woman with forceps really harrowing. :cry:

I've just finished watching it, that poor woman :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> MY groin hurts soooo much! :blush: i cant even walk properly....... its like i have been kicked in the foof and its all bruised :blush:
> 
> does this = labour soon!?!?!?! or is that too much wishfull thinking :blush:

So does mine...not fun at all. Not a labour sign unfortunately


----------



## TrinityMom

I just worked out that I have attended the birth of over 150 babies :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Sarah! That made it to you FAST! I guess the parcel I sent to Jaynie got slowed up with the holiday craziness. :shrug: 

I'm glad you like all the stuff!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I just worked out that I have attended the birth of over 150 babies :cloud9:

That is so sweet!! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I just worked out that I have attended the birth of over 150 babies :cloud9:

thats amazing this will be me in 10 year saying that :) 
i cannot wait to experience it from the other side


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just put some old sprouting potatoes in a couple of open egg boxes since my mum told me to do so. I've got to leave them in the light for a month or so, ready for planting in March. Since 6 mouths is alot to feed we're going to get really organised this year about our veggie production- my mum and dad are totally self sufficient with their fruit and veg so she's going to guide us through this year. We grow quite alot of stuff but my mum is amazingly good at what works when and where, so I'm going to pick her brains. Next week she's coming over and will help with the planning of our plantations. I'm really excited about it! I think I need dungarees and a headscarf!:happydance:

We grew some really nice potatoes last year and it was really easy :thumbup: Our veggie garden is HORRIBLY neglected. Got a few scraggly marigold bushes and some borage and bok choi that self-seeded. And George the tortoise is steadily munching all our cherry tomatoes


----------



## LunaLady

For Addie! 
A friend of mine posted this link on FB the other day and I thought of you!

Some wonderful twin birth inspiration for you! A very calm and peaceful twin birth :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDteQp2mfuI&list=WLBC3B47BE4BD37CB1&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Essie

Cassie love your fringe, it looks fab :thumbup:

April, we give her either fromage frais or a tiny bit of whatever yogurt we're eating. 

Lyra says she is offering 2 for 1 if any turtles would like her yogurt facial, she takes payment in cuddles :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Lyra says she is offering 2 for 1 if any turtles would like her yogurt facial, she takes payment in cuddles :thumbup:

Rhyko and I will be right over! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

For April :hugs:

https://breastfeeding.blog.motherwe...after-the-birth-check-out-my-new-podcast.html


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> For Addie!
> A friend of mine posted this link on FB the other day and I thought of you!
> 
> Some wonderful twin birth inspiration for you! A very calm and peaceful twin birth :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDteQp2mfuI&list=WLBC3B47BE4BD37CB1&index=1&feature=plpp_video

That is so lovely!

I love how her focus changes just before pushing. And that she supports her own perineum and has no tearing AT ALL! And he spontaneous movements during pushing - LOVE water birth for how free it makes the moms


----------



## TrinityMom

I must go to bed. It is FAR too hot to be awake. My phone doesn't even know what the temp is....says it's N/A :haha:

I leave you with some pics. One of my patients brought me a present today and this is one of the dresses in the parcel :cloud9:

And the latest bumpage

 

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

im going to bed with what i think is flu i cant stand up without my legs wanting to give way :(


----------



## Sarachka

*Photos!!!*

Alice doing the mandatory quality check

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/7bd3b0af.jpg

All fine, so Alice has buggered off

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ab30216b.jpg

Carters & Hedgehogs!!!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/fc2eb7f1.jpg

From Cousin James!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3be45130.jpg

Yes I do, do, do!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c5d22424.jpg

ZOMG I think *I* need to use these!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/ca2af99d.jpg

*thank you Luna & Rhyko!!!!!*


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For Addie!
> A friend of mine posted this link on FB the other day and I thought of you!
> 
> Some wonderful twin birth inspiration for you! A very calm and peaceful twin birth :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDteQp2mfuI&list=WLBC3B47BE4BD37CB1&index=1&feature=plpp_video
> 
> That is so lovely!
> 
> I love how her focus changes just before pushing. And that she supports her own perineum and has no tearing AT ALL! And he spontaneous movements during pushing - LOVE water birth for how free it makes the momsClick to expand...

Yes, it was all just so peaceful! I wish wish wish I could have had my water birth I wanted!! :brat:
I got to take a shower during my labor (bless the doctor that okay'd that one! Despite me being on several medications that required strict bedrest! :haha: ) and it made my contractions almost pain free to have the shower water hitting me in the back... :cloud9:
The nurse popping her head in every 90 seconds to urge me back in to me bed/prison wasn't nice, though! :haha:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> For Addie!
> A friend of mine posted this link on FB the other day and I thought of you!
> 
> Some wonderful twin birth inspiration for you! A very calm and peaceful twin birth :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDteQp2mfuI&list=WLBC3B47BE4BD37CB1&index=1&feature=plpp_video

OH my she made it look very easy. Thank you for positing this :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

You're so welcome, Sarah!! :dance: 
Glad Alice approved :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> For Addie!
> A friend of mine posted this link on FB the other day and I thought of you!
> 
> Some wonderful twin birth inspiration for you! A very calm and peaceful twin birth :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDteQp2mfuI&list=WLBC3B47BE4BD37CB1&index=1&feature=plpp_video
> 
> OH my she made it look very easy. Thank you for positing this :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

You're welcome, Addie :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Doctor said my vaginal cramps are prob one of the girls pushing on my cervix. I am just resting. One of them was kicking my bladder over and over today. She is getting cozy in there.


----------



## kit_cat

Luna...I had this amazingly strong feeling just now that you will not be a one child family for very long. Thought I'd share.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> I bet your fringe looks lovely Cassie, but your friends is right lol. I had one cut back in just before Christmas and even if my hair is tied up it gets in the way,needs styling etc...but then I am lazy about my hair, its so thick that I kind of give up on it unless I have a night out
> Hi all, still I'll, had row with oh and now our household is a tad frosty...ah well, it never lasts long and was same old stupid reason-em's mum.
> May be back later, when is turtle ceremony?

Hope everything is defrosted now :hugs:

I'll get back to you regarding the TAs :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Luna...I had this amazingly strong feeling just now that you will not be a one child family for very long. Thought I'd share.

:shock: :argh:

I miss my independence too much... I don't think we'll have any more... I really terribly miss being able to do my arts and crafts stuff on a whim :cry: I can't wait until Rhyko is old enough to start building with blocks and drawing and whatever else so he can be occupied for a few minutes and I can do something fun for myself again.


----------



## LunaLady

Kit, you need to make a video of yourself talking... all this strange Scottish speak written out and I have no idea what you're saying!!! But I'm dying to hear it!!!


----------



## addie25

When you have more than one they occupy each other so in the long run it gives you more free time. With one child they depend on you to play with them all the time. My new friends that have twins tell me that they have time for themselves bc the kids just play with each other, even when they are a few months old they just stare at each other and roll around together lol.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Actually I did my hair and make up every morning in hospital and when Holly was ickle and exhausting me by feeding at night, it made me feel more awake in the day!
> 
> This si such a releif to hear! everyone keeps telling me im not going to have time to do my make up and my hair when im in hospital..... but people can only visit for a 3 hours a day and the rest will be and baby and if it makes me feel better when i run a brush through my hair or slap some bronzer on (I literally only take 10 mins max on a morning doing my hair and make up so im sure il manage in the hospital) or maybe im so naive! i might not even be bothered! but still i like the idea of having my hair and make up stuff just incase!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood why people said things like that, healthy babies don't do much except eat poo cry and sleep, loads of time to do hair and makeup :shrug: Sure you get tired out by the broken nights but they don't rob you of time- you'll be able to maintain your fringe:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah I wouldn't worry about such things anyway...if you have time to do make up and hair etc then great, if you don't you probably won't care that much anyway. You'll be too busy gazing at your little one :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> When you have more than one they occupy each other so in the long run it gives you more free time. With one child they depend on you to play with them all the time. My new friends that have twins tell me that they have time for themselves bc the kids just play with each other, even when they are a few months old they just stare at each other and roll around together lol.

Yes, I do hear this quite often... I just don't think I'm cut out to be a mother of more than one. I'm way too selfish, I think. :shrug: 
Plus, I have no way of knowing that I won't deliver another preemie - and that was just way too hard on me. I wanted to off myself on a daily basis :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've just put some old sprouting potatoes in a couple of open egg boxes since my mum told me to do so. I've got to leave them in the light for a month or so, ready for planting in March. Since 6 mouths is alot to feed we're going to get really organised this year about our veggie production- my mum and dad are totally self sufficient with their fruit and veg so she's going to guide us through this year. We grow quite alot of stuff but my mum is amazingly good at what works when and where, so I'm going to pick her brains. Next week she's coming over and will help with the planning of our plantations. I'm really excited about it! I think I need dungarees and a headscarf!:happydance:

You are like a real life episode of The Good Life! Remember that? :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> James is on the move (rolling wise) i went into the kitchen for 2 minutes and hes other otherside of living room haha

:awww:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im going to bed with what i think is flu i cant stand up without my legs wanting to give way :(

:hugs: Hope you feel better in the morning and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## addie25

I understand. People keep teling me I will want a 3rd child in a few years and I keep saying NO I wont.And they say oh u say that now u say that now. I want to tell them to shove off bc they dont know what IVF is like and the waiting for results and so on and so on!! I love children, I feel blessed to have my girls don't need more children. I can't do IVF again I really just cant have that entire experience again. It sucks that I have to be so scared to get pregnant naturally. I am going on birth control after girls are born and hope DH gets snipped soon after that so we dont have to worry. He will store sperm just in case we change our mind bc we are young but I can't see myself changing my mind. Not going to cut us off from the option tho so I will have his sperm stored.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Luna...I had this amazingly strong feeling just now that you will not be a one child family for very long. Thought I'd share.
> 
> :shock: :argh:
> 
> I miss my independence too much... I don't think we'll have any more... I really terribly miss being able to do my arts and crafts stuff on a whim :cry: I can't wait until Rhyko is old enough to start building with blocks and drawing and whatever else so he can be occupied for a few minutes and I can do something fun for myself again.Click to expand...

I understand completely how you feel. It has taken me a long time to adjust to the fact that I do the things that I can, not necessarily the things I'd like or want to do. My friends tell me they were exactly the same with their first babies...that's where the biggest adjustment happens. Apparently with subsequent children it's not quite such a shock to the system and logically that makes sense. 

I still don't think you're done :shhh:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Kit, you need to make a video of yourself talking... all this strange Scottish speak written out and I have no idea what you're saying!!! But I'm dying to hear it!!!

You've given me a really fun idea......... :-k


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> When you have more than one they occupy each other so in the long run it gives you more free time. With one child they depend on you to play with them all the time. My new friends that have twins tell me that they have time for themselves bc the kids just play with each other, even when they are a few months old they just stare at each other and roll around together lol.
> 
> Yes, I do hear this quite often... I just don't think I'm cut out to be a mother of more than one. I'm way too selfish, I think. :shrug:
> Plus, I have no way of knowing that I won't deliver another preemie - and that was just way too hard on me. I wanted to off myself on a daily basis :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah, I know how badly you suffered under the circumstances of Rhyko's arrival. You are cut out to be a mother though...check out your utter devotion to your little boy in spite of everything. Many mothers would have gone under while you remained determined, strong and SELFLESS!


----------



## addie25

Very true Kit. 

Cassie I like your new hair :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all!

Had a productive evening, just totally finished my nappy pouch :happydance: I made a french knitted cord for it whilst on the exercise bike and listening to Italian, 40 mins well spent multitasking!! Off to beddy byes now, I'll post pics of nappy pouch tomorrow so you can see how lovely it looks in my new bag compared to nappies just stuffed in :haha: I still nuv my bag.:cloud9: When Holly hands me half chewed biscuits I WILL NOT chuck them in this bag for later like I did with my old one!! All I need now is a pretty pocket mirror, and maybe a pretty blackberry case too, then I have the perfect bag contents!! Gosh I'm being girly aren't I? Need to get out on my mountain bike more in the mud :haha:

Love you all, sleep tight :kiss: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Night Bethany..sweet bag dreams :sleep::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I _am_ felicity kendal kit!


----------



## mummyApril

I'm in bed really pissed of with Jay, wow shock horror! I'm feeling so ill and FREEZING I asked if the heating was on n he said yes, for me to find out after shivering that it wasn't, and he just said it was because he was hot! I'm sorry but how selfish is that he's not unwell, he complains whenever I'm ill and need any help, he's only nice when I do everything! So he's going back to his mums fullstop, he won't be staying here at all, not saying were splitting just he needs to realise what he's got! And living at his alcoholic mothers that's nthing! Sorry for rant but I'm ill and unloved! :( I want my dad :( and my nan to stroke my head :(


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I _am_ felicity kendal kit!

Ah but you don't officially qualify as Felicity until you own at least one piggle and some green wellies :shrug: Sorry, I don't make the rules :shrug:


----------



## addie25

April sorry he is being a poofuck. You deserve to have someone take care of you and make you feel special!!!


----------



## mummyApril

You don't see any difference with a second or third I'm just mum at the moment but I like it that way, I'm needed and loved unconditionally without question, everyday I feel like iv achieved something, bringing up babies to children to teenagers for them to turn into lovely adults who will one day I hope bring up their children (once married and have a huge house and job!) And then I'll be a retired midwife looking after my grandchildren! (I hope lol)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> April sorry he is being a poofuck. You deserve to have someone take care of you and make you feel special!!!

Thanks Addie but I don't think I'll ever get that again x


----------



## addie25

I LOVE FACE TIME ON THE IPHONE!!!!! DH just called me on it and it was nice to see him be4 he comes home!! Don't know why I didn't think of this be4 I can see him during the day when I miss him thanks to face time!!! I didn't know one of his co workers was next to him tho and I screamed I love you!!!!!!! Then he turned the phone to show his friend there. I was embarrassed bc I screamed it lol!! Oh well.


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> April sorry he is being a poofuck. You deserve to have someone take care of you and make you feel special!!!
> 
> Thanks Addie but I don't think I'll ever get that again xClick to expand...

YOU WILL!!!!!!! Don't sell yourself short you are an amazing person!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Luna...I had this amazingly strong feeling just now that you will not be a one child family for very long. Thought I'd share.
> 
> :shock: :argh:
> 
> I miss my independence too much... I don't think we'll have any more... I really terribly miss being able to do my arts and crafts stuff on a whim :cry: I can't wait until Rhyko is old enough to start building with blocks and drawing and whatever else so he can be occupied for a few minutes and I can do something fun for myself again.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand completely how you feel. It has taken me a long time to adjust to the fact that I do the things that I can, not necessarily the things I'd like or want to do. My friends tell me they were exactly the same with their first babies...that's where the biggest adjustment happens. Apparently with subsequent children it's not quite such a shock to the system and logically that makes sense.
> 
> I still don't think you're done :shhh:Click to expand...

Heheh, we shall seeeeee! Only time will tell, I suppose! :hugs:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kit, you need to make a video of yourself talking... all this strange Scottish speak written out and I have no idea what you're saying!!! But I'm dying to hear it!!!
> 
> You've given me a really fun idea......... :-kClick to expand...

Yay!!! :happydance:



kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> When you have more than one they occupy each other so in the long run it gives you more free time. With one child they depend on you to play with them all the time. My new friends that have twins tell me that they have time for themselves bc the kids just play with each other, even when they are a few months old they just stare at each other and roll around together lol.
> 
> Yes, I do hear this quite often... I just don't think I'm cut out to be a mother of more than one. I'm way too selfish, I think. :shrug:
> Plus, I have no way of knowing that I won't deliver another preemie - and that was just way too hard on me. I wanted to off myself on a daily basis :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know how badly you suffered under the circumstances of Rhyko's arrival. You are cut out to be a mother though...check out your utter devotion to your little boy in spite of everything. Many mothers would have gone under while you remained determined, strong and SELFLESS!Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit... :blush: You're always inflating my ego!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Luna...I had this amazingly strong feeling just now that you will not be a one child family for very long. Thought I'd share.
> 
> :shock: :argh:
> 
> I miss my independence too much... I don't think we'll have any more... I really terribly miss being able to do my arts and crafts stuff on a whim :cry: I can't wait until Rhyko is old enough to start building with blocks and drawing and whatever else so he can be occupied for a few minutes and I can do something fun for myself again.Click to expand...

When they're 2 they're great fun, sometimes they want to help toooo much but they're also very gullible so if I want to distract Holly I can give her something like a load of buttons in a jar and ask her to help mummy by putting them all one by one into another jar and she does :awww: Doesn't Rhyko like just watching you do stuff at all?:shrug: If you put him up on the table in his rocker chair while you're sewing for example so he can watch and enjoy the chugging noise? Holly used to like all the goings on. It's coz he's a boy maybe :haha:

And I agree with Addie- defo 2 is easier than 1 in the long run- when the boys were small the zillions of times DH and I said to one another "thankgod they have each other to play with"- it gave us lots of adult time. And it's one of the reasons dh accepted sperminating his 4th kid, to make life easier with Holly!


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> You don't see any difference with a second or third I'm just mum at the moment but I like it that way, I'm needed and loved unconditionally without question, everyday I feel like iv achieved something, bringing up babies to children to teenagers for them to turn into lovely adults who will one day I hope bring up their children (once married and have a huge house and job!) And then I'll be a retired midwife looking after my grandchildren! (I hope lol)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

You're such a wonderful person, April :hugs: If even an extra 1% of the world's population was as lovely as you, the world would be such a better place. 
I can't wait for you to start your midwifery training! You're going to be such a fantastic midwife!! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> You don't see any difference with a second or third I'm just mum at the moment but I like it that way, I'm needed and loved unconditionally without question, everyday I feel like iv achieved something, bringing up babies to children to teenagers for them to turn into lovely adults who will one day I hope bring up their children (once married and have a huge house and job!) And then I'll be a retired midwife looking after my grandchildren! (I hope lol)

I'm hoping Holly will live in a lovely villa with a swimming pool in Italy and Henry will live on a lovely farm in Cornwall (or vice versa) so I have my holidays sorted when I'm an old granny:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Luna...I had this amazingly strong feeling just now that you will not be a one child family for very long. Thought I'd share.
> 
> :shock: :argh:
> 
> I miss my independence too much... I don't think we'll have any more... I really terribly miss being able to do my arts and crafts stuff on a whim :cry: I can't wait until Rhyko is old enough to start building with blocks and drawing and whatever else so he can be occupied for a few minutes and I can do something fun for myself again.Click to expand...
> 
> When they're 2 they're great fun, sometimes they want to help toooo much but they're also very gullible so if I want to distract Holly I can give her something like a load of buttons in a jar and ask her to help mummy by putting them all one by one into another jar and she does :awww: Doesn't Rhyko like just watching you do stuff at all?:shrug: If you put him up on the table in his rocker chair while you're sewing for example so he can watch and enjoy the chugging noise? Holly used to like all the goings on. It's coz he's a boy maybe :haha:
> 
> And I agree with Addie- defo 2 is easier than 1 in the long run- when the boys were small the zillions of times DH and I said to one another "thankgod they have each other to play with"- it gave us lots of adult time. And it's one of the reasons dh accepted sperminating his 4th kid, to make life easier with Holly!Click to expand...

I haven't tried with sewing... but i have tried with knitting. I haven't gotten any sewing projects since his birth - but I need to sew up some more cloth wipes for him, so maybe I can try that later today. We recently got him a cute little seat he can sit in and I made dinner yesterday with him sitting in and talked him through everything :haha: He found it entertaining for a little bit! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

One of my little ladies is kicking my private area over and over and over and over and over and over. OUCH!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yoose all been chatting tonight, gonna have to catch up on the rest in the morning!

xxxxxxxx night o! xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> April sorry he is being a poofuck. You deserve to have someone take care of you and make you feel special!!!
> 
> Thanks Addie but I don't think I'll ever get that again xClick to expand...

None of us know what's around the corner April, you included. Circumstances and people change all the time. Never discount the possibility of getting something you so richly deserve. Good things do happen to good people :hugs:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:



> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> April sorry he is being a poofuck. You deserve to have someone take care of you and make you feel special!!!
> 
> Thanks Addie but I don't think I'll ever get that again xClick to expand...
> 
> None of us know what's around the corner April, you included. Circumstances and people change all the time. Never discount the possibility of getting something you so richly deserve. Good things do happen to good people :hugs:Click to expand...

For some reason your post makes me want to eat chocolate rt now!!!! Prob the words richly and good things for good people. :haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> One of my little ladies is kicking my private area over and over and over and over and over and over. OUCH!!

Tell her to stop immediately..kicking mummy in the foof is terribly unladylike :winkwink:



addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> April sorry he is being a poofuck. You deserve to have someone take care of you and make you feel special!!!
> 
> Thanks Addie but I don't think I'll ever get that again xClick to expand...
> 
> None of us know what's around the corner April, you included. Circumstances and people change all the time. Never discount the possibility of getting something you so richly deserve. Good things do happen to good people :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason your post makes me want to eat chocolate rt now!!!! Prob the words richly and good things for good people. :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: You'll find any reason to eat chocolate eh??!!


----------



## addie25

LOLOLOLOLOL I haven't wanted chocolate this entire pregnancy and now I LOVE IT!!!!!!!

DH told her not to kick mommy in the foof but she just keeps on going. :haha::haha:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> You don't see any difference with a second or third I'm just mum at the moment but I like it that way, I'm needed and loved unconditionally without question, everyday I feel like iv achieved something, bringing up babies to children to teenagers for them to turn into lovely adults who will one day I hope bring up their children (once married and have a huge house and job!) And then I'll be a retired midwife looking after my grandchildren! (I hope lol)
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> You're such a wonderful person, April :hugs: If even an extra 1% of the world's population was as lovely as you, the world would be such a better place.
> I can't wait for you to start your midwifery training! You're going to be such a fantastic midwife!! :dance:Click to expand...

thankyou Luna :hugs: i try to treat people how id like to be treated, i get very upset when people are horrible, i cant wait to be a midwife, even a maternity assistant, im starting my exams in a couple of months :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> You don't see any difference with a second or third I'm just mum at the moment but I like it that way, I'm needed and loved unconditionally without question, everyday I feel like iv achieved something, bringing up babies to children to teenagers for them to turn into lovely adults who will one day I hope bring up their children (once married and have a huge house and job!) And then I'll be a retired midwife looking after my grandchildren! (I hope lol)
> 
> I'm hoping Holly will live in a lovely villa with a swimming pool in Italy and Henry will live on a lovely farm in Cornwall (or vice versa) so I have my holidays sorted when I'm an old granny:thumbup:Click to expand...

theyll be famous artists and athletes


----------



## kit_cat

I'm really short sighted when it comes to imagining what Cara will be when she's all grown up. I actually have no idea what I'd wish for but if she's happy, it won't matter anyway.


----------



## Sarachka

April what's involved with midwife training? When do you start? May 6th?!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> April sorry he is being a poofuck. You deserve to have someone take care of you and make you feel special!!!
> 
> Thanks Addie but I don't think I'll ever get that again xClick to expand...
> 
> None of us know what's around the corner April, you included. Circumstances and people change all the time. Never discount the possibility of getting something you so richly deserve. Good things do happen to good people :hugs:Click to expand...

thank Kit i know but if this doesnt work i will want to stay single, im not one for bringing men in and out the girls lives it wouldnt be fair, when im a midwife and my children are grown up il keep my eye out for one of the single grandparents :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I'm really short sighted when it comes to imagining what Cara will be when she's all grown up. I actually have no idea what I'd wish for but if she's happy, it won't matter anyway.

i didnt really know when i had Angel not until they grew up, but Angel wants to be a vet/model lol and Faye would love to be a fashion designer shes always wanted to be :)


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April what's involved with midwife training? When do you start? May 6th?!

:haha: i wished! i have to do 5 gcses pass my driving licence AND then training etc lucky i have 4 years to do my exams and licence!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night all :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight Kit :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

James keeps saying mama i think he knows im not well


----------



## mummyApril

Had to ring out of ours for James he's got spots coming up all over they think chicken pox :(


----------



## mummyApril

Which is why he keeps saying mama cos he's not well :cry: my poor baby boy


----------



## mummyApril

Finally asleep I'm going to try and sleep x


----------



## Essie

April I hope you and James are both better really soon :hugs: everyone is right, you're a fantastic mum and you're going to be a brilliant midwife.


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou Essie, iv done the whole hot and cold fever through the night, I feel a bit better now, not sure if it will last but surely worst is over? James is still soundo which is good, I'm just lying here thinking about sleep lol xx


----------



## poas

Aww poor April and James :( I hope you are better soon, and that you get the treatment you deserve, like...tea and toast in bed and him mopping your fevered brow etc etc x
Morning all, still feel crappy with flu but esme has just cheered me up before going back to sleep, and everything is now done with regards to housework.
Bloody snow has me stuck in the village again, I'm just hoping it is clear enough to leave the village to or row as ed's sister is over from Paris to meet esme for the first time, and I am meant to be setting up the shop on sunday! Oh and April, anything is welcome as long as you let me know what size James is in I will send something for him x


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all :hi:

https://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz165/JORJI_Girl/Greetings/happy-friday.gif


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/954ffae6.jpg


----------



## poas

The snow here is awful, our village doesn't get gritted :( we still had all our snow from the other day, let alone more!


----------



## Sarachka

I wonder how many of my appointments will fail to attend today


----------



## HollyMonkey

MORNING!!!

Kit! do you want to borrow a really fab book I have called The Art of Running and the Alexander Technique? I thought of it this morning as something that might interest you- it revolutionised my running! Since I won't be running anywhere for a few months!

I have pics for you all of my nappy bag and blanket and a bump pic from last night in my swanky grey jogging bottoms since no swimming tonight :cry: (dh finishing late :cry:).

An enigma: How come my daughter is soooooo cute and funny and lovely? Dh and I aren't cute :shrug: She's just nommolicious :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Cassie love your fringe, it looks fab :thumbup:
> 
> April, we give her either fromage frais or a tiny bit of whatever yogurt we're eating.
> 
> Lyra says she is offering 2 for 1 if any turtles would like her yogurt facial, she takes payment in cuddles :thumbup:


Wow we can all afford a pamper party !!
Did you write you resignation letter sweet?



TrinityMom said:


> I must go to bed. It is FAR too hot to be awake. My phone doesn't even know what the temp is....says it's N/A :haha:
> 
> I leave you with some pics. One of my patients brought me a present today and this is one of the dresses in the parcel :cloud9:
> 
> And the latest bumpage
> 
> 
> 
> Night night
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:


Lovely dress Trin:cloud9:..........i love seeing the babes in clothes i remember from pics on here!!
I am a veruy bad turtle andhave lots to post but money is an issue at the mo due to wedding deposits but i promise they will get to you soon :hugs:
Lovely bumpage:thumbup::cloud9:




mummyApril said:


> I'm in bed really pissed of with Jay, wow shock horror! I'm feeling so ill and FREEZING I asked if the heating was on n he said yes, for me to find out after shivering that it wasn't, and he just said it was because he was hot! I'm sorry but how selfish is that he's not unwell, he complains whenever I'm ill and need any help, he's only nice when I do everything! So he's going back to his mums fullstop, he won't be staying here at all, not saying were splitting just he needs to realise what he's got! And living at his alcoholic mothers that's nthing! Sorry for rant but I'm ill and unloved! :( I want my dad :( and my nan to stroke my head :(


:hugs:oh no April its horrible when people lie for their benifit:growlmad:you do need a new lover i think:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> April what's involved with midwife training? When do you start? May 6th?!

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are we all well? I'm just waiting for the kettle to boil for my catch up read tea :coffee:


----------



## new mummy2010

Lissy - i forgot to ask what is your app called you use as regards to calorie counting?? and what phone is it for?? im so excited about the shop is it open in the week or just weekends ? i hope you get to see ed's sis and you feel better soon xx

Addie - hows the bathroom? sorry the ladies are playing soccer with your foof !!!

Thankyou all for your ;ovely wedding comments

what are you all upto today?

I am dropping the mini off for mot and meeting lees mummy at sainsburys and hopefully she will buy me some din dins ha!!

nate woke at 3.20 drank 5oz and then 5.20 and is asleep now im tired but need to wash ones hair
the bathroom is on hold till monday cos the man went to watch the darts in manchester last night !! bluddy darts is the bane of my LIFE !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*April* and *James* I hope you're ok :hugs:

*Sarachka* that is gorgeous loot from Luna!! I have a quality control cat too, only mine lies down to sleep on the clothes if all is fine!

I'm afraid I can't bring myself to watch the birthing video over a quiet cup of tea on a Friday morning but I'm sure it's lovely! So bummed I can't swim tonight, I'm addicted to swimming in normal times but_ especially _during pregnancy! With Holly it was cool coz I could go practically everyday after work- not so easy now I have the bambino to look after! Only twice a week on a good week plus babyswimmers. DH said I can go tomorrow afternoon instead of today though and he'll look after LO :thumbup:

*Trin* super 36 weeks bump!!! :happydance: And I loooooovve the dress :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :flower:

It snowed for ages last night but this morning..it's nearly all gone :shrug: Must be quite mild outside.

It's FRIDAY!!!:wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> MORNING!!!
> 
> Kit! do you want to borrow a really fab book I have called The Art of Running and the Alexander Technique? I thought of it this morning as something that might interest you- it revolutionised my running! Since I won't be running anywhere for a few months!
> 
> I have pics for you all of my nappy bag and blanket and a bump pic from last night in my swanky grey jogging bottoms since no swimming tonight :cry: (dh finishing late :cry:).
> 
> An enigma: How come my daughter is soooooo cute and funny and lovely? Dh and I aren't cute :shrug: She's just nommolicious :cloud9:

Ooo, thanks! Sounds like an interesting read (to me and you at least :haha:) My old running club trainer used to talk about the Alexander technique but not in depth.

Re your enigma...I bet you and DH were cute as babies but have now passed into the beautiful and handsome categories :thumbup: Holly will be most beautiful also once she finished being nommolicious :cloud9: I do also wonder often how on earth OH and I managed to produce Cara though :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the nappy pouch....with a pic of it in my beautious bag! And that's my beginners Russian vocab puzzles book in my bag Sarachka, it's fab:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 1









011.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1









012.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is the summer blanket finished:happydance:

I started this way before you sent me the gorge Jasper Conran one Kit!:dohh: I'm sure 2 will be handy with voms and all though!!
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

28 weeks pot pic (outie alert!!) and potatoes in my studio for sprouting and planting....
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









001.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Luna...I had this amazingly strong feeling just now that you will not be a one child family for very long. Thought I'd share.
> 
> :shock: :argh:
> 
> I miss my independence too much... I don't think we'll have any more... I really terribly miss being able to do my arts and crafts stuff on a whim :cry: I can't wait until Rhyko is old enough to start building with blocks and drawing and whatever else so he can be occupied for a few minutes and I can do something fun for myself again.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand completely how you feel. It has taken me a long time to adjust to the fact that I do the things that I can, not necessarily the things I'd like or want to do. My friends tell me they were exactly the same with their first babies...that's where the biggest adjustment happens. Apparently with subsequent children it's not quite such a shock to the system and logically that makes sense.
> 
> I still don't think you're done :shhh:Click to expand...

I completely agree Kit. The first one is the biggest adjustment of all. Then you get some distance from the intensity of the baby phase and you do miss it and you're enjoying your child so much that it all seems possible again.

I hear what you're saying Luna about the premie bit. It was WAAAAAAAAAY harder for you than it was for anyone having a term baby and I can understand the fear of that while you have another child to look after.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My bump looks like a huge boob with that outie of mine :holly:


----------



## TrinityMom

Just had a long long coffee chat with my doula :thumbup: Nice way to spend a Friday morning. Only got patients this afternoon


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _am_ felicity kendal kit!
> 
> Ah but you don't officially qualify as Felicity until you own at least one piggle and some green wellies :shrug: Sorry, I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...

Does that make _me_ Felicity Kendal? Who is this Felicity Kendal?? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _am_ felicity kendal kit!
> 
> Ah but you don't officially qualify as Felicity until you own at least one piggle and some green wellies :shrug: Sorry, I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make _me_ Felicity Kendal? Who is this Felicity Kendal?? :shrug:Click to expand...

No because she's English National Heritage, and you probably don't have mud and wellies in SA! She was in a 1970's tv series about a couple who live in quaint British suburbia and who have given over their garden to the self sufficient cause, much to the disgust of their very posh neighbours the other side of the garden fence. 

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxwJeNtLy-WmpYsa3hHi9YG64ByC5_addW8lOLnTeqGMSj1zhB2w


----------



## Sarachka

So I've just had my "mediation talk" with the woman about the girl last week. Basically when the woman asked my opinion, she hadn't liked my response and wanted to raise a grievance against me! I knew this would happen, she'd turn it round and deflect from what HER errors by making me the baddy. I stuck to my guns though and told her I also had found it a really upsetting episode. Ah fuck this, I'm so over the stupid office politics I just can't wait to be on mat leave!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _am_ felicity kendal kit!
> 
> Ah but you don't officially qualify as Felicity until you own at least one piggle and some green wellies :shrug: Sorry, I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make _me_ Felicity Kendal? Who is this Felicity Kendal?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No because she's English National Heritage, and you probably don't have mud and wellies in SA! She's in a 1970's tv series about a couple who live in quaint British suburbia and who have given over their garden to the self sufficient cause, much to the disgust of their very posh neighbours the other side of the garden fence.
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxwJeNtLy-WmpYsa3hHi9YG64ByC5_addW8lOLnTeqGMSj1zhB2wClick to expand...

Don't have mud and wellies in SA???? :saywhat: That's all I grew up on. The boys have many pairs of wellies and I want the new Hello Kitty Rock ones that are out at the moment....we do classy wellies :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _am_ felicity kendal kit!
> 
> Ah but you don't officially qualify as Felicity until you own at least one piggle and some green wellies :shrug: Sorry, I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make _me_ Felicity Kendal? Who is this Felicity Kendal?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No because she's English National Heritage, and you probably don't have mud and wellies in SA! She's in a 1970's tv series about a couple who live in quaint British suburbia and who have given over their garden to the self sufficient cause, much to the disgust of their very posh neighbours the other side of the garden fence.
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxwJeNtLy-WmpYsa3hHi9YG64ByC5_addW8lOLnTeqGMSj1zhB2wClick to expand...
> 
> Don't have mud and wellies in SA???? :saywhat: That's all I grew up on. The boys have many pairs of wellies and I want the new Hello Kitty Rock ones that are out at the moment....we do classy wellies :winkwink:Click to expand...

I stand corrected! :haha: I thought it might be too hot there for wellies! But anyway you have a mahoosive garden so that doesn't count because Felicity Kendal had just a semi detached house plot so you're still not her. If I'm not allowed to be her despite all my chutney making then you're not either :sulk:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I _am_ felicity kendal kit!
> 
> Ah but you don't officially qualify as Felicity until you own at least one piggle and some green wellies :shrug: Sorry, I don't make the rules :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make _me_ Felicity Kendal? Who is this Felicity Kendal?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No because she's English National Heritage, and you probably don't have mud and wellies in SA! She's in a 1970's tv series about a couple who live in quaint British suburbia and who have given over their garden to the self sufficient cause, much to the disgust of their very posh neighbours the other side of the garden fence.
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxwJeNtLy-WmpYsa3hHi9YG64ByC5_addW8lOLnTeqGMSj1zhB2wClick to expand...
> 
> Don't have mud and wellies in SA???? :saywhat: That's all I grew up on. The boys have many pairs of wellies and I want the new Hello Kitty Rock ones that are out at the moment....we do classy wellies :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected! :haha: I thought it might be too hot there for wellies! But anyway you have a mahoosive garden so that doesn't count because Felicity Kendal had just a semi detached house plot so you're still not her. If I'm not allowed to be her despite all my chutney making then you're not either :sulk:Click to expand...

I'm ok with that...her husband is not so pretty :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://images.ecwid.com/images/90070/1403432.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG this made me laugh :rofl: Must be friday :blush:


----------



## cassie04

Oh my days best sleep ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't sleet like that in months!

Trin I wanted to ask your advice! I have been seeing the physiotherapy for the pain in my lower belly, groin and pubic bone! Honestly in bed is the worst thing ever I can't move,sit, or get up without it killing! Urgh! I have Been given belt supports but to be honest it makes me itch like mad and I don't want to wear it in bed.... Anything else I can try? I already sit on a birthing ball as they are more company (it even has it's place at the dinner table :haha:) and I know sitting on all 4 helps....

April- don't know if you are on here! But seen your Facebook and hoping you are feeling better today! :hugs:

What's everyone else doing today?


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> 28 weeks pot pic (outie alert!!) and potatoes in my studio for sprouting and planting....

Loving the boobie look a like bump :thumbup: it's uba cute


----------



## cassie04

poas said:


> The snow here is awful, our village doesn't get gritted :( we still had all our snow from the other day, let alone more!

They don't grit here either! It's awfull so many accidents yesterday! Hopefully you manage to get out to meet Ed's sister! U and esme's be safe tho! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Aww poor April and James :( I hope you are better soon, and that you get the treatment you deserve, like...tea and toast in bed and him mopping your fevered brow etc etc x
> Morning all, still feel crappy with flu but esme has just cheered me up before going back to sleep, and everything is now done with regards to housework.
> Bloody snow has me stuck in the village again, I'm just hoping it is clear enough to leave the village to or row as ed's sister is over from Paris to meet esme for the first time, and I am meant to be setting up the shop on sunday! Oh and April, anything is welcome as long as you let me know what size James is in I will send something for him x

thankyou lovey i feel tons better than last night! didnt get to sleep until 5! James is okish but has like a strawberry rash coming up on his tummy, iv phoned the doctors its def not chicken pox!


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> April what's involved with midwife training? When do you start? May 6th?!
> 
> :haha: i wished! i have to do 5 gcses pass my driving licence AND then training etc lucky i have 4 years to do my exams and licence!Click to expand...

It seems like so far away and so much work but it will be amazing once your qualified! If I hadn't of done teaching I would have gone down the midwife route! Go for it April! You could have been my midwife any day! 

Sorry to hear Jay was being a selfish doosh last night! :hugs: I swear men are often cluelesss or in a bubble! I got angry with save cos the last 2 times we have Been out for a meal with friends I have said I'm starting to feel full (cos of baby on my stomach) but I wait 10-15minutes then I can eat more.... And twice now he has given away the rest of my dinner to other people when I'm
Not finished! :dohh: he is mega insane taking food off a pregnant lady! He is playing a risky game :haha: I am rather stubborn tho I let dave know when he has upset me in an obvious way (cos I think men sometimes don't realise half the time what they have done) so I have to spell it out in simple terms like "you just gave my dinner away when I wasnt finished you muppet" :haha:


----------



## poas

Hayles, the app is my fitness pal calorie counter, it's free and I have it on my tablet, my friend has it on her iPhone, and you can also do it online  
The shop will be open all week, for tax credit and Harris I will just do 9-1 mon-fri and the occasional weekend shift  it is a joint venture, my friend will be selling vintage clothes our name on the license is Little Treasures.
I am really hoping it takes off so i can make it a permanent thing, but depends how many clothes I can get my hands on, and for what prices.
April, I'm sorry he has a rash now :( has anyone else noticed that it seems to be the nicest people who face these trials! Big hugs x x x


----------



## Essie

Morning loves!

I've been to see my boss. Not a smile, no congratulations. Didn't even ask what my new job is. And she wants me to come back for 3 bloomin shifts. Luckily my new boss was happy for me to push my start date back a week. But seeing my boss and talking to the people I work with confirmed to me that I'm making the right choice. Just annoying I have to go back for 3 stupid shifts. 

Hope you're all having a good Friday :flower:


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> Morning loves!
> 
> I've been to see my boss. Not a smile, no congratulations. Didn't even ask what my new job is. And she wants me to come back for 3 bloomin shifts. Luckily my new boss was happy for me to push my start date back a week. But seeing my boss and talking to the people I work with confirmed to me that I'm making the right choice. Just annoying I have to go back for 3 stupid shifts.
> 
> Hope you're all having a good Friday :flower:

Awww that's unlucky that you have to even bother going back for 3 shifts! I swear they probably don't necessary need you prob doing out of spite! Your new boss is great to let you put back your start date :thumbup: just think get them 3 shifts out the way then you will be in the better job! :thumbup: thrilled for you!


----------



## cassie04

Ok ok ok! I'm going to be honest I am still in bed munching on cookies...... :blush:

Getting up and ready now to go out for lunch (I'm taking stepdad out) then to do some shopping round tescos (getting the little bits for daves hospital bag :happydance:) I forgot to mention I'm going to have a letter in his hospital bag from me and baby reed just being all slushy and what not!but he can't open it untill u go into labour!I love little projects to keep me going! 

Il keep checking in on my phone :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

had nurse on phone, she thinks viral infection which is actually going around, i just hope its nothing more serious, Angels off school not well with her stomach, i think its IBS from stress of her dads, and iv got the flu so were all cosied up today, but i do feel so much better than last night, just a sore throat really! last night i was literally dying! thankyou for all your well wishes, i cant be ill with 3 children to look after lol


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> This is the summer blanket finished:happydance:
> 
> I started this way before you sent me the gorge Jasper Conran one Kit!:dohh: I'm sure 2 will be handy with voms and all though!!

Beautiful! Lovely detail. 

I have the JC one in pink for Cara and it's been such a lovely light yet warm blanket I thought I'd get you one...Elina has one too (pink obviously :thumbup:)


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone!!

B ur bump is amazing!!!

Cassie sorry ur having pain. Glad u slept well tho :hugs: April sorry everyone is sick. Hope it passes quickly.:hugs:

Today I have a plumber coming to put new shower heads on and fix the sink. Next week painter comes and hopefully the week after that we will have the vanity here so we can finish the bathroom. I think today I will wash the girls clothes and put them away in their lovely new closet :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

Its my friends little boys first birthday (our future son in law :haha:) and i am clueless what to get him but i want something he can keep

they like quite old fashion/shabby chic things so i thought about getting this teddy and personalising it with Happy !st birthday Thomas :shrug:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260902862314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Which is better the cream or the brown....cant decide .....


----------



## addie25

Thats a very cute teddy bear!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So I've just had my "mediation talk" with the woman about the girl last week. Basically when the woman asked my opinion, she hadn't liked my response and wanted to raise a grievance against me! I knew this would happen, she'd turn it round and deflect from what HER errors by making me the baddy. I stuck to my guns though and told her I also had found it a really upsetting episode. Ah fuck this, I'm so over the stupid office politics I just can't wait to be on mat leave!!

So what happens now? Is that the end of the matter?


----------



## kit_cat

Trin and B..loving your bump shots...even the outy one :winkwink: You two look fab! x


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Its my friends little boys first birthday (our future son in law :haha:) and i am clueless what to get him but i want something he can keep
> 
> they like quite old fashion/shabby chic things so i thought about getting this teddy and personalising it with Happy !st birthday Thomas :shrug:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260902862314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Which is better the cream or the brown....cant decide .....

Aww...I'd go with the cream personally but either is lovely.

Hope your pain has calmed down Cassie..I know how you feel. I was incredibly uncomfortable the last 6 weeks or so, in bed was often the worst. I regularly slept propped up on the couch. Never mind...soon it will all be a memory and the next exciting chapter will begin :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

UGH so many of the outfits have specific washing instructions!! I just want to put it in the wash and call it a day!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> UGH so many of the outfits have specific washing instructions!! I just want to put it in the wash and call it a day!!

Very annoying and inconvenient when you can't just shove them in the washer and forget about them isn't it! I'd just separate all the stuff that needs done by hand etc and do it another day :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> UGH so many of the outfits have specific washing instructions!! I just want to put it in the wash and call it a day!!
> 
> Very annoying and inconvenient when you can't just shove them in the washer and forget about them isn't it! I'd just separate all the stuff that needs done by hand etc and do it another day :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm so awful, I never even check washing instructions. And I mix whites/colours. Thankfully I've only had one disaster! I really should be more careful and check the instructions.


----------



## addie25

Advice to anyone buying a house. Buy a move in ready house!!!!! Our house is nice but bathrooms needed to be updated and kitchen and it is just turning into a money pit. We got all new appliances in kitchen so looks nice but cabinets are 2 costly so we will just leave it. We updated downstairs bathroom fully now doing the babies bathroom and nowwwwwwwww we are told we need a new sink and new shower faucets so we will have to retile in order to do that so they said may as well just get a new vanity and tile instead of spending a lot fixing whats there in our bathroom!!!!! UGHHHHHHH I mean yea I wanted to update our bathroom but I don't want to spend the money rt now and now it's needed!!!!! SO now we are going to retile the tub in babies room which wasn't on our plan so we can put new faucets and fully give our bathroom a make over as well. All I see are dollar signs!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I would not have checked some of the tags if my mom didn't tell me 2. I knew the fancy one would need hand wash but some of the ones that look regular have specific kinds of instructions. 

UGH now this weekend I have to run around and look for tile and vanity and ahhhhhhhhhh. Then I have to deal with making calls for people to come and coordinate the plumber with tile guy bc tile guy has to remove the bathroom tile and then wait for plumber to install new faucets and then retile ughhh I just want to rest!!!!! Got to say tho having the decorator has really helped she got everything we need for the babies bathroom but I don't want to hire her for our bathroom, I dont want to spend more money.I am going to bring my moms wheel chair (we gave it to my friend to borrow who is having triplets but she is on full bed rest not going anywhere so I am sure I can borrow it for the weekend)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..I meant to say, that's pretty bad form from your boss. As you said, her attitude has reassured you you are doing the right thing. It seems VERY petty to ask you to do three shifts then leave, but hey, whatever.

It's a shame she couldn't at least have been a bit supportive or at least try to be pleased for you. Not a very good boss really :nope:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie..I meant to say, that's pretty bad form from your boss. As you said, her attitude has reassured you you are doing the right thing. It seems VERY petty to ask you to do three shifts then leave, but hey, whatever.
> 
> It's a shame she couldn't at least have been a bit supportive or at least try to be pleased for you. Not a very good boss really :nope:

It's a shame. I had a placement on there as a student and loved it, was desperate to work there. But in two years it has gone from brilliant to awful. All the colleagues I saw today said. "well done, you're lucky." and all said they were looking too :nope: 

I would understand if the shifts had already been allocated but they haven't done that off duty yet :shrug: it is petty for 3 shifts but nevermind. Just confirms things for me.


----------



## Essie

Cassie hope your pains ease. Like kit I was really uncomfortable the last few weeks. So close now to meeting your little girl :happydance: the bear is cute in both colours but I like the cream :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Lovely bump pics Trin and B :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

If I wanted to be petty too I could take the additional unpaid maternity leave to cover my notice period :-k


----------



## Mollykins

Morning girls :wave: I miss you all :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Morning loves!
> 
> I've been to see my boss. Not a smile, no congratulations. Didn't even ask what my new job is. And she wants me to come back for 3 bloomin shifts. Luckily my new boss was happy for me to push my start date back a week. But seeing my boss and talking to the people I work with confirmed to me that I'm making the right choice. Just annoying I have to go back for 3 stupid shifts.
> 
> Hope you're all having a good Friday :flower:

WTF What is wrong with colleagues today!? That was very unprofessional of them Essie. Fuckfaces!



kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So I've just had my "mediation talk" with the woman about the girl last week. Basically when the woman asked my opinion, she hadn't liked my response and wanted to raise a grievance against me! I knew this would happen, she'd turn it round and deflect from what HER errors by making me the baddy. I stuck to my guns though and told her I also had found it a really upsetting episode. Ah fuck this, I'm so over the stupid office politics I just can't wait to be on mat leave!!
> 
> So what happens now? Is that the end of the matter?Click to expand...

I don't know kit, I don't think she seemed to be very happy at the outcome. She basically wanted me to roll over and apologise and admit she was right and I was wrong. I don't believe that's true so I'm not prepared to do it!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happily chatting away to Trin about wellies and Felicity Kendal this morning and we get a power cut- turns out our whole electrical system just burnt out and died. It's just been fixed and cost an absolutely frighteningly enormous sum that rather puts pay to all our little pleasures for this year :shock: 

Hope you're all well :flower: Going to go and make the house spotless and get the dinner in the oven since I'm going to have one very pissed off dh this evening!

xxxxx Laters lovelies xxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

FRIIIIIIDAY!!!! And no over time tomorrow!!


----------



## mummyApril

i just had to go and get electric and i wish i hadnt made me feel worse hour walk in the frickin cold! im now shivering :( time for me to stop using a key me thinks...
anyway i hope youre all well


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Oh my days best sleep ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't sleet like that in months!
> 
> Trin I wanted to ask your advice! I have been seeing the physiotherapy for the pain in my lower belly, groin and pubic bone! Honestly in bed is the worst thing ever I can't move,sit, or get up without it killing! Urgh! I have Been given belt supports but to be honest it makes me itch like mad and I don't want to wear it in bed.... Anything else I can try? I already sit on a birthing ball as they are more company (it even has it's place at the dinner table :haha:) and I know sitting on all 4 helps....
> 
> April- don't know if you are on here! But seen your Facebook and hoping you are feeling better today! :hugs:
> 
> What's everyone else doing today?

I assume you're using a body pillow to sleep? It's my life saver. But still, turning over is a huge mission and in the last week it's even worse. Can you see a chiropractor? You may have an actual malallignent of the pelvis and a chiro can help. They have to have experience with pregnant women tho


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Happily chatting away to Trin about wellies and Felicity Kendal this morning and we get a power cut- turns out our whole electrical system just burnt out and died. It's just been fixed and cost an absolutely frighteningly enormous sum that rather puts pay to all our little pleasures for this year :shock:
> 
> Hope you're all well :flower: Going to go and make the house spotless and get the dinner in the oven since I'm going to have one very pissed off dh this evening!
> 
> xxxxx Laters lovelies xxxxx

Sheesh! Sorry :hugs:

Found out what was going on with FIL's electricity - people came and stole all the cables in their street. His gardener saw them and asked what they were doing and they said they were replacing them but actually they were thieves. I'm so grateful it wasn't our street but it's about 100m away. Really crap because I don't know how long it will take them to replace them


----------



## Essie

April I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie, they are being so mean! But as you say, good confirmation of the move. I love it when the universe gives clear messages like that

April, sorry I wasn't around earlier. The rash could be viral but it looks more allergic to me. Hope you feel better soon

Addie, you're waaaaaaay more organised than me. I was thinking I should start washing the bedding and clothes this week...or next

It took me a while but I realised that it's a leap year. I SO don't want Tori to arrive on the 29th

I'm hosting the provincial Birth Associates meeting tomorrow morning and I'm talking at it :thumbup: Then patients all afternoon and then hopefully after 3:30 getting the things I don't have on my home birth requirements list

Our volunteer for the market fundraiser phoned me. She is in her late 60's or early 70's and she wanted to borrow R200 ($20) from the charity because she has no money. I felt awful that she had to ask. It must have been so embarrassing. I told her we have to pay the cattery maid R500 and we have an R8000 electricity bill which we have to pay off before we get cut off. But that she can borrow it if we have after the wages. Such a shitty situation that someone of that age who works is so short of money :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Happily chatting away to Trin about wellies and Felicity Kendal this morning and we get a power cut- turns out our whole electrical system just burnt out and died. It's just been fixed and cost an absolutely frighteningly enormous sum that rather puts pay to all our little pleasures for this year :shock:
> 
> Hope you're all well :flower: Going to go and make the house spotless and get the dinner in the oven since I'm going to have one very pissed off dh this evening!
> 
> xxxxx Laters lovelies xxxxx

I know I was joking on BBM, but honestly that does sound like a complete nightmare. Especially being so out of the blue like that. A real poofuck situation. I've a feeling the same thing is going to happen to us only with our central heating. It's on its last legs so we'll need £4000 to replace the boiler. It's just a matter of when :( Please not before I return to work [-o&lt;


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Happily chatting away to Trin about wellies and Felicity Kendal this morning and we get a power cut- turns out our whole electrical system just burnt out and died. It's just been fixed and cost an absolutely frighteningly enormous sum that rather puts pay to all our little pleasures for this year :shock:
> 
> Hope you're all well :flower: Going to go and make the house spotless and get the dinner in the oven since I'm going to have one very pissed off dh this evening!
> 
> xxxxx Laters lovelies xxxxx
> 
> Sheesh! Sorry :hugs:
> 
> Found out what was going on with FIL's electricity - people came and stole all the cables in their street. His gardener saw them and asked what they were doing and they said they were replacing them but actually they were thieves. I'm so grateful it wasn't our street but it's about 100m away. Really crap because I don't know how long it will take them to replace themClick to expand...

Hopefully they don't come back Trin.


----------



## mummyApril

i must remember to save in a separate account when i get a mortgage!


----------



## mummyApril

think i might have tonsillitis :(
thanks Trin im worried what he could be possibly allergic to, only thing thats new is the rug! im going to get a new hoover that is mega good for allergies etc! im also going to x5 it xx


----------



## Essie

Lyra has clearly been considering career options this week. She tried photography, beauty therapy and is now exploring her potential as a chef, looking through Nigel Slaters cookbook. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/236406f1.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

Essie said:


> Lyra has clearly been considering career options this week. She tried photography, beauty therapy and is now exploring her potential as a chef, looking through Nigel Slaters cookbook.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/236406f1.jpg

:awww: look at the clever little monkey! she actually looks like she knows what she's doing :haha: hello beautiful! :hi:


----------



## LunaLady

So cute, Essie!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Essie, they are being so mean! But as you say, good confirmation of the move. I love it when the universe gives clear messages like that
> 
> April, sorry I wasn't around earlier. The rash could be viral but it looks more allergic to me. Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Addie, you're waaaaaaay more organised than me. I was thinking I should start washing the bedding and clothes this week...or next
> 
> It took me a while but I realised that it's a leap year. I SO don't want Tori to arrive on the 29th
> 
> I'm hosting the provincial Birth Associates meeting tomorrow morning and I'm talking at it :thumbup: Then patients all afternoon and then hopefully after 3:30 getting the things I don't have on my home birth requirements list
> 
> Our volunteer for the market fundraiser phoned me. She is in her late 60's or early 70's and she wanted to borrow R200 ($20) from the charity because she has no money. I felt awful that she had to ask. It must have been so embarrassing. I told her we have to pay the cattery maid R500 and we have an R8000 electricity bill which we have to pay off before we get cut off. But that she can borrow it if we have after the wages. Such a shitty situation that someone of that age who works is so short of money :nope:

Poor soul....that must have been really uncomfortable for her. At least she was asking someone with compassion who didn't make her feel even worse.


----------



## LunaLady

April, sorry you've got so much sickness going around!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Happily chatting away to Trin about wellies and Felicity Kendal this morning and we get a power cut- turns out our whole electrical system just burnt out and died. It's just been fixed and cost an absolutely frighteningly enormous sum that rather puts pay to all our little pleasures for this year :shock:
> 
> Hope you're all well :flower: Going to go and make the house spotless and get the dinner in the oven since I'm going to have one very pissed off dh this evening!
> 
> xxxxx Laters lovelies xxxxx
> 
> I know I was joking on BBM, but honestly that does sound like a complete nightmare. Especially being so out of the blue like that. A real poofuck situation. I've a feeling the same thing is going to happen to us only with our central heating. It's on its last legs so we'll need £4000 to replace the boiler. It's just a matter of when :( Please not before I return to work [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Yes it's a shocker when it's out the blue and you just have to get your cheque book out for monster money :shock: Ouch it hurt, though we can pay in 2 goes which softens it a little bit. And we had no heating all day, or cooking facilities so huddled round the fire and had salad for lunch:haha: Holly loved it and thought the day was most jolly- we were like girl guides boiling my water for tea on the embers:haha: And dh is quite cheery about it, glad it at least happened when I was at home to sort it out, and is phoning one of our running club friends who's a lawyer to ask some questions about revising his ridiculous maintenance for the boys, so some good may come of the broken electrics!!


----------



## mummyApril

yay let them kick the ass of that greedy ex and give her tuppence!


----------



## mummyApril

sorry im not replying to all im literally typing one finger at a time
i honestly dont understand parents that have children but want to go out EVERY weekend? (im ill so im feeling judgemental) sorry


----------



## Essie

Newbie, Luna :wave: how are you both?

B, what a poofuck with your electrics. Hopefully a positive will come out of it with the Maintenance.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh la la what a day! Dh agrees I had a very close shave with my bag! Just as well I rushed off to get it while the light was green :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany thanks for my druggies!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> sorry im not replying to all im literally typing one finger at a time
> i honestly dont understand parents that have children but want to go out EVERY weekend? (im ill so im feeling judgemental) sorry

That's my sister!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany thanks for my druggies!!!

I hope you get some heartburn now so you can try them out, I'm curious to know if they work:haha:

Only joking:hugs: There's an English translation for the blurb, as you can see they're preggo safe and I was given that packet at the hospital the other day when I had my scan and monitoring for my backache so they're nice and fresh:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> sorry im not replying to all im literally typing one finger at a time
> i honestly dont understand parents that have children but want to go out EVERY weekend? (im ill so im feeling judgemental) sorry
> 
> That's my sister!!Click to expand...

oopss sorry :blush: but then again its mine too except she does it in the week too!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Lyra has clearly been considering career options this week. She tried photography, beauty therapy and is now exploring her potential as a chef, looking through Nigel Slaters cookbook.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/236406f1.jpg

What a cutie pie!! :awww: What ya gonna cook for mummy and daddy then? :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie i must of missed your post Lyra is such a darling so talented! i love the leggings!


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> sorry im not replying to all im literally typing one finger at a time
> i honestly dont understand parents that have children but want to go out EVERY weekend? (im ill so im feeling judgemental) sorry
> 
> That's my sister!!Click to expand...
> 
> oopss sorry :blush: but then again its mine too except she does it in the week too!Click to expand...

Mine too, she's slowed down a bit now but when her first 2 were small she'd go out on the Baileys alot all weekend and all week !!


----------



## mummyApril

someones trying to go somewhere, look at that cute little butt!
 



Attached Files:







IMG02887-20120210-1808.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> Essie i must of missed your post Lyra is such a darling so talented! i love the leggings!

I think they're the leggings that match the woodland dress but I may be mistaken!! They've cropped up before on Lyra!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i must remember to save in a separate account when i get a mortgage!

Defo a good idea!! I do this usually but at the moment that account has been gobbled up :munch:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie i must of missed your post Lyra is such a darling so talented! i love the leggings!
> 
> I think they're the leggings that match the woodland dress but I may be mistaken!! They've cropped up before on Lyra!!Click to expand...

They are :thumbup: they're only 3-6 size but are still fitting okay. I don't want her to grow out of them.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> someones trying to go somewhere, look at that cute little butt!

:awww: look at him trying to crawl away.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra has clearly been considering career options this week. She tried photography, beauty therapy and is now exploring her potential as a chef, looking through Nigel Slaters cookbook.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/236406f1.jpg

Awwww, I could just squeeze her :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> sorry im not replying to all im literally typing one finger at a time
> i honestly dont understand parents that have children but want to go out EVERY weekend? (im ill so im feeling judgemental) sorry
> 
> That's my sister!!Click to expand...
> 
> oopss sorry :blush: but then again its mine too except she does it in the week too!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too, she's slowed down a bit now but when her first 2 were small she'd go out on the Baileys alot all weekend and all week !!Click to expand...

i admit when i was younger when my dad wanted Angel (never asked) i went out, and then before i had James when they were at their dads but thats not out of choice, i just want to spend all my time with them, i suppose its because i know what its like not to be with them when i want to be :shrug: Angels going to be a teenager soon and she wont want to spend time with me so il have to do it now! lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i must remember to save in a separate account when i get a mortgage!
> 
> Defo a good idea!! I do this usually but at the moment that account has been gobbled up :munch:Click to expand...

yes well you do have a princess ;) when im actually a midwife thats when im saving for my mortgage :)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie i must of missed your post Lyra is such a darling so talented! i love the leggings!
> 
> I think they're the leggings that match the woodland dress but I may be mistaken!! They've cropped up before on Lyra!!Click to expand...
> 
> They are :thumbup: they're only 3-6 size but are still fitting okay. I don't want her to grow out of them.Click to expand...

i dont think James will appreciate me puttin him in those though but i love funky clothes https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185_8924962657_624932657_594774_9422_n.jpg
like these hippy dungarees on Angel with non matching tights haha


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> yay let them kick the ass of that greedy ex and give her tuppence!

It goes round in circles though because if he stops paying her, then of course her quality of life will go down, and this will in turn affect the boys if she has to sell her nice house and nifty car etc...and dh worries about being a villain in the eyes of his boys. He's such a softy and I can't even do my heartless Bethany reasoning with him because it runs deep for dh- his own father left him and his mum and sis when he was 8 and it's something he's always paralleling his own fathering with, so I can't can't be too flippant with him about her just having her cake and nomming it :shrug: But money is going to be tight this year so he's going to see what can be done.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay let them kick the ass of that greedy ex and give her tuppence!
> 
> It goes round in circles though because if he stops paying her, then of course her quality of life will go down, and this will in turn affect the boys if she has to sell her nice house and nifty car etc...and dh worries about being a villain in the eyes of his boys. He's such a softy and I can't even do my heartless Bethany reasoning with him because it runs deep for dh- his own father left him and his mum and sis when he was 8 and it's something he's always paralleling his own fathering with, so I can't can't be too flippant with him about her just having her cake and nomming it :shrug: But money is going to be tight this year so he's going to see what can be done.Click to expand...

i see what you mean but she doesnt need it ALL i hope he can settle on a good arrangement


----------



## Sarachka

I've attempted to write a post 3 times now about the beginnings of my birth plan but it keeps crashing!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww you haven't changed April!! Angel has a little bit though :haha: Love your glamorous dress and her funky dungarees!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay let them kick the ass of that greedy ex and give her tuppence!
> 
> It goes round in circles though because if he stops paying her, then of course her quality of life will go down, and this will in turn affect the boys if she has to sell her nice house and nifty car etc...and dh worries about being a villain in the eyes of his boys. He's such a softy and I can't even do my heartless Bethany reasoning with him because it runs deep for dh- his own father left him and his mum and sis when he was 8 and it's something he's always paralleling his own fathering with, so I can't can't be too flippant with him about her just having her cake and nomming it :shrug: But money is going to be tight this year so he's going to see what can be done.Click to expand...
> 
> i see what you mean but she doesnt need it ALL i hope he can settle on a good arrangementClick to expand...

She's back with her man again now so maybe things can start being a bit independent of dh :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Good night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Party pooper:haha:

Night trinno:hugs:xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Aww you haven't changed April!! Angel has a little bit though :haha: Love your glamorous dress and her funky dungarees!!

i wish that was a dress but its black trousers and a top lol i think iv aged considerably lol


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie i must of missed your post Lyra is such a darling so talented! i love the leggings!
> 
> I think they're the leggings that match the woodland dress but I may be mistaken!! They've cropped up before on Lyra!!Click to expand...
> 
> They are :thumbup: they're only 3-6 size but are still fitting okay. I don't want her to grow out of them.Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think James will appreciate me puttin him in those though but i love funky clothes https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185_8924962657_624932657_594774_9422_n.jpg
> like these hippy dungarees on Angel with non matching tights hahaClick to expand...

Ooh snazzy dungarees Angel!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Good night turtles
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

goodnight Trin, when do the clocks go back so our times arent so far apart?


----------



## mummyApril

i wonder if there is a hippy clothes shop online so i can secretly (from Jay) dress James up!


----------



## Sarachka

First thoughts abt a birth plan, written in pencil for amendments!

OH to be with me. No students to "do" anything but they can observe. No men unless it's an anaesthetist or the consultant is male and he's needed etc. 

Active as much as I can manage - walking and gym ball. Don't think I'll fancy anything to do with water. Then:

EPIDURAL!! Do NOT leave me too long unchecked. I do NOT want to be told that it's too late for an epidural. 

Need to research delayed clamping. Baby to be delivered onto a towel on my chest. OH to cut cord. Breast feeding as soon as initial shock has worn off


----------



## Sarachka

First thoughts abt a birth plan, written in pencil for amendments!

OH to be with me. No students to "do" anything but they can observe. No men unless it's an anaesthetist or the consultant is male and he's needed etc. 

Active as much as I can manage - walking and gym ball. Don't think I'll fancy anything to do with water. 

EPIDURAL!! Do NOT leave me too long unchecked. I do NOT want to be told that it's too late for an epidural. 

Need to research delayed clamping. Baby to be delivered onto a towel on my chest. OH to cut cord. Breast feeding as soon as initial shock has worn off


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> someones trying to go somewhere, look at that cute little butt!

Ahahaha! How cute!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah brilliant iv never done a birth plan wish i had


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> First thoughts abt a birth plan, written in pencil for amendments!
> 
> OH to be with me. No students to "do" anything but they can observe. No men unless it's an anaesthetist or the consultant is male and he's needed etc.
> 
> Active as much as I can manage - walking and gym ball. Don't think I'll fancy anything to do with water.
> 
> EPIDURAL!! Do NOT leave me too long unchecked. I do NOT want to be told that it's too late for an epidural.
> 
> Need to research delayed clamping. Baby to be delivered onto a towel on my chest. OH to cut cord. Breast feeding as soon as initial shock has worn off

OMG do I have to write a birth plan too? In French? Such things didn't exist in the days when I had Holly, or at least I didn't know about them! My birth plan looks like this at the moment:

Birth Plan

1) Go to hospital

2) Come out of hospital with a baby (my baby, not a random one :haha:)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay let them kick the ass of that greedy ex and give her tuppence!
> 
> It goes round in circles though because if he stops paying her, then of course her quality of life will go down, and this will in turn affect the boys if she has to sell her nice house and nifty car etc...and dh worries about being a villain in the eyes of his boys. He's such a softy and I can't even do my heartless Bethany reasoning with him because it runs deep for dh- his own father left him and his mum and sis when he was 8 and it's something he's always paralleling his own fathering with, so I can't can't be too flippant with him about her just having her cake and nomming it :shrug: But money is going to be tight this year so he's going to see what can be done.Click to expand...

I see your predicament. That said, there is such a thing as being held to ransom? The boys aren't little any more and so most likely would understand more than DH perhaps imagines? Is the ex back with the chap who had the property abroad?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> First thoughts abt a birth plan, written in pencil for amendments!
> 
> OH to be with me. No students to "do" anything but they can observe. No men unless it's an anaesthetist or the consultant is male and he's needed etc.
> 
> Active as much as I can manage - walking and gym ball. Don't think I'll fancy anything to do with water.
> 
> EPIDURAL!! Do NOT leave me too long unchecked. I do NOT want to be told that it's too late for an epidural.
> 
> Need to research delayed clamping. Baby to be delivered onto a towel on my chest. OH to cut cord. Breast feeding as soon as initial shock has worn off
> 
> OMG do I have to write a birth plan too? In French? Such things didn't exist in the days when I had Holly, or at least I didn't know about them! My birth plan looks like this at the moment:
> 
> Birth Plan
> 
> 1) Go to hospital
> 
> 2) Come out of hospital with a baby (my baby, not a random one :haha:)Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

I wasnt going to write one, knowing that's there's so many variables that can change but then because I have a couple of specific wishes: no men and I MUST HAVE AN EPIDURAL I thought it might be best to fill it in. The rest is just thinking "out loud/on paper"

Have read up about delayed clamping and think I will ask for it. Now need to look up the vitamin k injection for bebe and the injection to deliver the placenta


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> First thoughts abt a birth plan, written in pencil for amendments!
> 
> OH to be with me. No students to "do" anything but they can observe. No men unless it's an anaesthetist or the consultant is male and he's needed etc.
> 
> Active as much as I can manage - walking and gym ball. Don't think I'll fancy anything to do with water. Then:
> 
> EPIDURAL!! Do NOT leave me too long unchecked. I do NOT want to be told that it's too late for an epidural.
> 
> Need to research delayed clamping. Baby to be delivered onto a towel on my chest. OH to cut cord. Breast feeding as soon as initial shock has worn off

Looking good :thumbup:

One word of advice (if you want it :blush:)..don't pin everything on this..in fact try to anticipate at least having to be flexible. I had a lovely birth plan and it just took one thing to knock the whole thing on the head...I wasn't prepared for that.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> First thoughts abt a birth plan, written in pencil for amendments!
> 
> OH to be with me. No students to "do" anything but they can observe. No men unless it's an anaesthetist or the consultant is male and he's needed etc.
> 
> Active as much as I can manage - walking and gym ball. Don't think I'll fancy anything to do with water. Then:
> 
> EPIDURAL!! Do NOT leave me too long unchecked. I do NOT want to be told that it's too late for an epidural.
> 
> Need to research delayed clamping. Baby to be delivered onto a towel on my chest. OH to cut cord. Breast feeding as soon as initial shock has worn off
> 
> Looking good :thumbup:
> 
> One word of advice (if you want it :blush:)..don't pin everything on this..in fact try to anticipate at least having to be flexible. I had a lovely birth plan and it just took one thing to knock the whole thing on the head...I wasn't prepared for that.Click to expand...


Oh yeah totally. This is my IDEAL scenario which I know is very unlikely to happen. It might be that everything is looked at as isolated wishes and only one of those happens etc. I know from OBEM and my turtle doves that it never goEs quite to plan!


----------



## Sarachka

TBH alls I care about is I get an epi and she's born lovely and healthy and not unfortunate looking ;-)


----------



## poas

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Essie i must of missed your post Lyra is such a darling so talented! i love the leggings!
> 
> I think they're the leggings that match the woodland dress but I may be mistaken!! They've cropped up before on Lyra!!Click to expand...
> 
> They are :thumbup: they're only 3-6 size but are still fitting okay. I don't want her to grow out of them.Click to expand...

Esme's are 0-3 and a little short, but I feel the same


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> TBH alls I care about is I get an epi and she's born lovely and healthy and not unfortunate looking ;-)

:haha: 

She'll be gorge like her mummy :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, i don't think you'll need anything to deliver the placenta - it comes really pretty easy in almost all cases, I think. :thumbup:

And good for you with the delayed cord clamping. i wanted that :cry: 

We initially refused the vit k and the eye goop and whatnot - but they did it anyway :shrug: At least they asked us before they gave him the Hep B shot. We had to refuse that almost every day that he was in the NICU. :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?


----------



## poas

Just caught up, what is the deal with the delayed clamping? Am I being ignorant?
Are you all OK?x


----------



## mummyApril

James has found out how to pull the baby wipes out already! god help me lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?

Not in this day and age. My mum answered my questions very frankly even younger than Angel.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Just caught up, what is the deal with the delayed clamping? Am I being ignorant?
> Are you all OK?x

All ok here thanks Lissy..you?

Are your plans coming along nicely?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?
> 
> Not in this day and age. My mum answered my questions very frankly even younger than Angel.Click to expand...

i was just thinking about it recently, because although she knows that i get AF etc but she didnt realise she would get them, her response was im not getting a period, i said she was and she just said 'are you serious,i dont want children' :haha: shes also shocked that she will get boobs even though shes not having babies to feed lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?
> 
> Not in this day and age. My mum answered my questions very frankly even younger than Angel.Click to expand...
> 
> i was just thinking about it recently, because although she knows that i get AF etc but she didnt realise she would get them, her response was im not getting a period, i said she was and she just said 'are you serious,i dont want children' :haha: shes also shocked that she will get boobs even though shes not having babies to feed lolClick to expand...

:haha: Bless her.

My friend's little sister asked her mum when she was about 9 if she needed to take her pants off when she had a baby..when her mum said yes, she said she wouldn't bother having any then :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I wasnt going to write one, knowing that's there's so many variables that can change but then because I have a couple of specific wishes: no men and I MUST HAVE AN EPIDURAL I thought it might be best to fill it in. The rest is just thinking "out loud/on paper"
> 
> Have read up about delayed clamping and think I will ask for it. Now need to look up the vitamin k injection for bebe and the injection to deliver the placenta

I had to give Holly vitamin K once a week for ages. I'd forgotten about that. And her vitamin D


----------



## Essie

We wanted delayed cord clamping too but didn't get it. I think your birth plan sounds good Sarah. you know the things which are most important to you, but you're flexible on the details.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?
> 
> Not in this day and age. My mum answered my questions very frankly even younger than Angel.Click to expand...
> 
> i was just thinking about it recently, because although she knows that i get AF etc but she didnt realise she would get them, her response was im not getting a period, i said she was and she just said 'are you serious,i dont want children' :haha: shes also shocked that she will get boobs even though shes not having babies to feed lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Bless her.
> 
> My friend's little sister asked her mum when she was about 9 if she needed to take her pants off when she had a baby..when her mum said yes, she said she wouldn't bother having any then :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm not taking mine off this time, I'm just going to pull them to one side while Henry slips swiftly and painlessly out :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?
> 
> Not in this day and age. My mum answered my questions very frankly even younger than Angel.Click to expand...
> 
> i was just thinking about it recently, because although she knows that i get AF etc but she didnt realise she would get them, her response was im not getting a period, i said she was and she just said 'are you serious,i dont want children' :haha: shes also shocked that she will get boobs even though shes not having babies to feed lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Bless her.
> 
> My friend's little sister asked her mum when she was about 9 if she needed to take her pants off when she had a baby..when her mum said yes, she said she wouldn't bother having any then :rofl:Click to expand...

Angel knows how babies get out just not get in lol, for years i was able to tell her that she came out of my tummy scar to prove it lol, she came home from school and said 'did Faye come out of your tummy or your you know noony' i just stared at her in disbelief'


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?
> 
> Not in this day and age. My mum answered my questions very frankly even younger than Angel.Click to expand...
> 
> i was just thinking about it recently, because although she knows that i get AF etc but she didnt realise she would get them, her response was im not getting a period, i said she was and she just said 'are you serious,i dont want children' :haha: shes also shocked that she will get boobs even though shes not having babies to feed lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Bless her.
> 
> My friend's little sister asked her mum when she was about 9 if she needed to take her pants off when she had a baby..when her mum said yes, she said she wouldn't bother having any then :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not taking mine off this time, I'm just going to pull them to one side while Henry slips swiftly and painlessly out :haha:Click to expand...

i definitely want to live on your planet lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> yay let them kick the ass of that greedy ex and give her tuppence!
> 
> It goes round in circles though because if he stops paying her, then of course her quality of life will go down, and this will in turn affect the boys if she has to sell her nice house and nifty car etc...and dh worries about being a villain in the eyes of his boys. He's such a softy and I can't even do my heartless Bethany reasoning with him because it runs deep for dh- his own father left him and his mum and sis when he was 8 and it's something he's always paralleling his own fathering with, so I can't can't be too flippant with him about her just having her cake and nomming it :shrug: But money is going to be tight this year so he's going to see what can be done.Click to expand...
> 
> I see your predicament. That said, there is such a thing as being held to ransom? The boys aren't little any more and so most likely would understand more than DH perhaps imagines? Is the ex back with the chap who had the property abroad?Click to expand...

Yes it's the guy whose mum lives in Corsica (he's Corsican) so they go there in the way that the boys get to go to England on account of me!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?
> 
> Not in this day and age. My mum answered my questions very frankly even younger than Angel.Click to expand...
> 
> i was just thinking about it recently, because although she knows that i get AF etc but she didnt realise she would get them, her response was im not getting a period, i said she was and she just said 'are you serious,i dont want children' :haha: shes also shocked that she will get boobs even though shes not having babies to feed lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Bless her.
> 
> My friend's little sister asked her mum when she was about 9 if she needed to take her pants off when she had a baby..when her mum said yes, she said she wouldn't bother having any then :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not taking mine off this time, I'm just going to pull them to one side while Henry slips swiftly and painlessly out :haha:Click to expand...

Ah yes, the little known birthing technique - the side swipe :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Delayed Clamping? I do not know zis vord.:shrug: In France we just eat ze cord wiv garlic az zoon az le bébé iz finished wiv it.


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Just caught up, what is the deal with the delayed clamping? Am I being ignorant?
> Are you all OK?x

The way they explained it in my antenatal class is that as te baby is born some blood is still in the cord/placenta, so if you wait until the cord stops pulsing then the baby gets more blood and is less at risk of anaemia. It boosts their blood level by up to a third.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gotta go and cycle. Can't entirely be arrrrrsed but I ate _lots_ of dinner, catching up from a day of eating salad in a house heated to 10 degrees :cold:

Laters and possibly goodnight since it's already 10pm!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

whats an IELTS 7? or am bein dumb?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> whats an IELTS 7? or am bein dumb?

I think it's something to do with the tests universities use when you apply to test your English. Where have you seen it mentioned?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> whats an IELTS 7? or am bein dumb?

You're being dumb..it's one less than IELTS 8.


----------



## Essie

I want to get lyra a charm bracelet for her christening, with the idea that I'll buy her a charm for each birthday/significant event in her life and then give the bracelet to her when she's older. I'm not sure whether to go for a well known brand like Thomas Sabo or hot diamonds, or just get a plain charm bracelet and buy all different charms.


----------



## kit_cat

Goodly night munkiepantalonies :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> whats an IELTS 7? or am bein dumb?
> 
> I think it's something to do with the tests universities use when you apply to test your English. Where have you seen it mentioned?Click to expand...

on the university i want to do my midwifery training


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> whats an IELTS 7? or am bein dumb?
> 
> You're being dumb..it's one less than IELTS 8.Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

night b xx


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I want to get lyra a charm bracelet for her christening, with the idea that I'll buy her a charm for each birthday/significant event in her life and then give the bracelet to her when she's older. I'm not sure whether to go for a well known brand like Thomas Sabo or hot diamonds, or just get a plain charm bracelet and buy all different charms.

Personally I'd go with a plain bracelet because fashions change dramatically don't they? By the time she comes to wear it, Thomas Sabo may be "so last season" :winkwink: Only kidding, but you know what I mean?


----------



## mummyApril

theres soooo many charm bracelets about, but i like your idea


----------



## poas

Essie, my mum did this for me, I have it now and her one that she made along the way...none are particularly expensive and they def are not designer, but I love them. I'm sure Lyra will love whatever you decide on  night guys I'm pooped, and nervous about shop when nervous, I sleep I told ed I was taking a nap just before I started to push lol...weird defense mechanism eh?
Anyhow, I always read what's written even if i don't comment x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bloods at 104 an hour and 15mins after food so they're past their peak and on the way down, oddly low but I'm not complaining; so off to bed without cycling, which is cool because I want to be all warm and cosy reading, not cycling in an icy cold garage!!!

So nighty night it is :kiss: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I want to get lyra a charm bracelet for her christening, with the idea that I'll buy her a charm for each birthday/significant event in her life and then give the bracelet to her when she's older. I'm not sure whether to go for a well known brand like Thomas Sabo or hot diamonds, or just get a plain charm bracelet and buy all different charms.
> 
> Personally I'd go with a plain bracelet because fashions change dramatically don't they? By the time she comes to wear it, Thomas Sabo may be "so last season" :winkwink: Only kidding, but you know what I mean?Click to expand...

Yeah I think I will get a plain one for her, I've seen a silver spoon charm so I think I might get that as the first one, I got given a silver spoon for my own christening. 



mummyApril said:


> theres soooo many charm bracelets about, but i like your idea

They're very in fashion at the moment i think. I always wanted one when I was little, so since I didn't have one I always thought if I had a daughter I'd keep one for her. By the time she's 18 they'll be out of fashion again I'm sure.


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Essie, my mum did this for me, I have it now and her one that she made along the way...none are particularly expensive and they def are not designer, but I love them. I'm sure Lyra will love whatever you decide on  night guys I'm pooped, and nervous about shop when nervous, I sleep I told ed I was taking a nap just before I started to push lol...weird defense mechanism eh?
> Anyhow, I always read what's written even if i don't comment x

night night xxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Bloods at 104 an hour and 15mins after food so they're past their peak and on the way down, oddly low but I'm not complaining; so off to bed without cycling, which is cool because I want to be all warm and cosy reading, not cycling in an icy cold garage!!!
> 
> So nighty night it is :kiss: xxxxxxxxx

yay enjoy


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I want to get lyra a charm bracelet for her christening, with the idea that I'll buy her a charm for each birthday/significant event in her life and then give the bracelet to her when she's older. I'm not sure whether to go for a well known brand like Thomas Sabo or hot diamonds, or just get a plain charm bracelet and buy all different charms.
> 
> Personally I'd go with a plain bracelet because fashions change dramatically don't they? By the time she comes to wear it, Thomas Sabo may be "so last season" :winkwink: Only kidding, but you know what I mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think I will get a plain one for her, I've seen a silver spoon charm so I think I might get that as the first one, I got given a silver spoon for my own christening.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> theres soooo many charm bracelets about, but i like your ideaClick to expand...
> 
> They're very in fashion at the moment i think. I always wanted one when I was little, so since I didn't have one I always thought if I had a daughter I'd keep one for her. By the time she's 18 they'll be out of fashion again I'm sure.Click to expand...

i dont think they ever go out of fashion


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Essie, my mum did this for me, I have it now and her one that she made along the way...none are particularly expensive and they def are not designer, but I love them. I'm sure Lyra will love whatever you decide on  night guys I'm pooped, and nervous about shop when nervous, I sleep I told ed I was taking a nap just before I started to push lol...weird defense mechanism eh?
> Anyhow, I always read what's written even if i don't comment x

I was going to add actually that both my sister and I have charm bracelets that my mum gave us - similar thing to your idea Essie and Lissy's....and it's a good point about the fact that Lyra will love it no matter what :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I agree with April - I don't think charm bracelets ever do go out of fashion. I wanted one when I was younger. And I think they've been pretty popular for a very long time! 

That's a very sweet idea, Essie! Lyra will love it :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

April, I don't think Angel is too old for the chat about biology :haha: Especially if she's coming to you with stuff she's heard. My experience was that my mom was far too shy to tell me anything at all - so when I was 16 and my period started I was petrified. Of course I knew that women got periods, as most of my friends had already had them - but I was certain that a 'period' was about a cup of blood just pouring out of you and then it was done. :dohh: I had to ask my friend what it actually entailed!
And needless to say I got some really backwards 'information' from the playground at Angel's age and I think I would have really liked my mom to tell me the truth of the matter instead of me being afraid of my own body for so many years :shrug:

Just my two cents worth! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Delayed Clamping? I do not know zis vord.:shrug: In France we just eat ze cord wiv garlic az zoon az le bébé iz finished wiv it.

Vomit!!

For those who have asked - they cut the cord a little later, about 3 minutes after delivery. This is linked to higher iron levels in infants. Iron deficiency can cause problems with brain development. 

Luna I'm not sure they do the eye gunk here in the uk. I've always seen it on US shows but never UK. I still need to research the pros and cons of 3rd stage labour. The thought of it makes me feel sick lol


----------



## Sarachka

April if you wanted to discuss periods you could do so without going into the full details of the hokey pokey. I remember finding out about periods and bein absolutely HORRIFIED and just couldn't believe what an absolute shit ride we females got!


----------



## Essie

I don't think my mum ever spoke to me about periods or sex. She gave me a book about periods and that was it :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

my phone has died :( god bless memory cards! dont worry Cassie my number will still be on im stealing Jays and hes having Fayes lol


----------



## mummyApril

i think i might call doctor out if i get any worse i now have sickness and brown spotting :shrug: hot and cold possible infection?


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Luna, Sarah and Essie, i will be be sitting down with her this half term and talk to her! Jesus im well nervous!


----------



## kit_cat

G'night all :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Morning all,

Wow zero posts overnight, a rare occurrence. Lyra just screamed, I thought she was hurt but apparently she had just dropped her spoon. She's getting very good at little temper tantrums, particularly at mealtimes. 

What are everyone's plans for today? DH is working. I always feel lonelier when he works on a Saturday, even though it's no different from a week day it somehow feels worse. The temperature here this morning was -13 :shock: 

I've got no plans apart from some housework, making next weeks meal plan and sorting some boring finance bits. The fun never stops in this house!


----------



## kit_cat

Oh my...that was the quickest catch up EVER!

Good morning everyone (are you all still snoozing?)

Essie..Cara does the crazy screaming thing too, especially when she's penned in somewhere..car seat, high chair or pram. It's all bad temper, arching of back etc. She's such a diva :haha: Also, I feel the same when my OH works a Saturday. It's only 1 in 3 Saturday mornings but it's rubbish isn't it?

Anyhoo, happy weekend everybody :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Last night I was reading another thread as a girl whose story I followed when I first came on to B&B's name popped up and I wondered how she was doing. She had had 4 MCs eventully ending up with a beautiful baby girl who was born I think around 4-6 weeks before Cara. That much I knew, but on my catch up last night I found that she's pregnant again and will have 2 babies under 1 year old come May :shock: Brave!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Morning all hope you all slept well


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all. I think we may have a frozen pipe here as the en suite sink has filled with water over night just from the dripping tap. There's no plug in but the water is there. Dunno what to do about it!


----------



## kit_cat

Morning April :flower:

Did you sleep well? How are you all today?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Morning all. I think we may have a frozen pipe here as the en suite sink has filled with water over night just from the dripping tap. There's no plug in but the water is there. Dunno what to do about it!

Hmm sounds like drainage is blocked rather than frozen unless your drainage (u bend etc) is on an outside wall? You could try scooping out the water from the sink and pouring hot (not boiling) water down?


----------



## mummyApril

No not at all, I called doctor but the nurse didn't even ring me back until 4 50! Which by that time I had fallen asleep, but was sick last night feel sick today with headache :( James has more rash/spots but other than that all ok x


----------



## mummyApril

How are you and Cara?
My friend has 2 babies under 1 she had ivf with her first and fell naturally with her second! She didn't think she could get pregnant, she's really happy but gets NO sleep lol
Sarah sorry about blocked drain I agree with Kit but not too hot otherwise you could crack pipe x


----------



## mummyApril

Doc told to ring ambulance for James on way to hosp :( will keep updated


----------



## addie25

I hope everything is ok April. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I am 24 weeks today and the babies are the size of grapefruits so why is my ticker not changing to show that!! It didn't change last week either!!


----------



## Essie

Thinking of you April, really hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Doc told to ring ambulance for James on way to hosp :( will keep updated

OMG really hope everything is ok!!



addie25 said:


> I am 24 weeks today and the babies are the size of grapefruits so why is my ticker not changing to show that!! It didn't change last week either!!

They don't change now every week. apart from Newbs we are all on the repetition weeks ... It's boring!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dudes, hope you're all having fab Sats.

My MIL took us out for slap up lunch, and now I'm at the pool cafe about to indulge in a delicious swim, and ate a huge pain au raisin just now so I have something to burn off which isn't my flesh!!

Sunlight on the water, it looks heavenly :cloud9: 

XxxxX see ya laters :kiss: XxxxX


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no April I hope James is ok


----------



## mummyApril

We know so far its not meningitis still waiting to find out what's going on :/


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi Turtles

What a day!!!! Started at work at 9am with the birth associates meeting. The talk went well and then we got onto some very interesting projects - one of them is we're running a pilot study with the 2 biggest medical aids in the country. We'll use 3000 moms and divide them into groups. The control group gets an information pack with a dvd and leaflets and a relaxation cd. The other group gets the same pack and their gynaes are incentivised to promote natural birth. The aim is to increase the number of natural births - the payoff for the medical aids is that at the moment they are spending R400 billion annually on caesarians so if they can reduce that then they will be happy.

We're also starting a programme in rural areas training volunteers in the communities to be lay doulas who will then go into government hospitals and offer birth support (at the moment there are no birthing partners allowed in government hospitals)

It's my plan to really get going on my midwifery research while on maternity leave, which will tie in to all of this with local statistics...all very exciting

Then I had patients - on patient flew down from Joburg to see me for fertility treatment. I also saw the baby who had previously only put on 300g in 6 weeks since birth. She put on 300g in 4 days this week :happydance: And she smiled at me and she's lifting her head...so happy :cloud9:

But I am utterly exhausticated now! Only left work at 4


----------



## Essie

Good news it's not meningitis. Hope they find out what is wrong soon x


----------



## Sarachka

So glad it's not meningitis!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?

We've never done a big talk but we have answered questions honestly when they're asked. Then last year Ch'ien did sex ed at school...pretty much put a stop to his asking questions for a while which I didn't like...think it was too much at once and has the note of 'you've been told now don't ask anything else':shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Alice and I attempt to "smeyes" 

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/941e8e2b.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Just caught up, what is the deal with the delayed clamping? Am I being ignorant?
> Are you all OK?x
> 
> The way they explained it in my antenatal class is that as te baby is born some blood is still in the cord/placenta, so if you wait until the cord stops pulsing then the baby gets more blood and is less at risk of anaemia. It boosts their blood level by up to a third.Click to expand...

They get up to 1/3 extra blood volume from delayed cord clamping. There is research on monkeys showing areas of ischaemia (low blood supply leading to cell death) when the cord is clamped and cut immediately and they're not there when there is delayed cord clamping.

Barring any emergency, we don't clamp and cut until it stops pulsating and some will carry on for half an hour! If the baby needs rescuss we always leave the cord intact and rescuss on the mom's chest so the baby is still getting oxygen via the placenta.

Then you get lotus birth where the cord isn't cut at all and the baby stays attached to the placenta til the cord falls off...not as gross as it sounds


----------



## TrinityMom

Glad it's not meningitis April - didn't look like it (wrong colour). Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

All fine viral infection they think x


----------



## HollyMonkey

April that's a relief! :hugs:

My brother told me all about the birds and the bees wayyyyy before school and parents did! My parents were hilarious though- I had my mum's version which was pretty basic and practical, and involved sanitary towels and things, all efficiently dealt with while she was peeling potatoes or something, then my dad's version :rofl: We used to go for a walk together every evening after dinner in the dark come rain or shine for many years of my childhood (I insisted on it, the poor man) and on one of our evening walks I had the sex talk from him too, I think it began with the notion of 'love' but also addressed fallopian tubes and zygotes and stuff, a kind of random mixture of the biological and the philosophical! So different!! :haha: 

And my mum got me a book called _*'Growing Up'*_ which was full of pictures of willies and boobs and was the most handled book in my Primary school! My chums would form queues at playtime to have a look at my book :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Swimming was F A B.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> April that's a relief! :hugs:
> 
> My brother told me all about the birds and the bees wayyyyy before school and parents did! My parents were hilarious though- I had my mum's version which was pretty basic and practical, and involved sanitary towels and things, all efficiently dealt with while she was peeling potatoes or something, then my dad's version :rofl: We used to go for a walk together every evening after dinner in the dark come rain or shine for many years of my childhood (I insisted on it, the poor man) and on one of our evening walks I had the sex talk from him too, I think it began with the notion of 'love' but also addressed fallopian tubes and zygotes and stuff, a kind of random mixture of the biological and the philosophical! So different!! :haha:
> 
> And my mum got me a book called _*'Growing Up'*_ which was full of pictures of willies and boobs and was the most handled book in my Primary school! My chums would form queues at playtime to have a look at my book :haha:

My mom gave me a book with a record to listen to. All I remember is daddy and mommy cuddling under a yellow blanket and coming to the conclusion that babies were not made in Durban in summer :haha:

At school we had a book called "preparing for adolescence' which was read out loud in religion classes. I remember the pages on masturbation were the most dog-eared of the whole book in everyone's copy


----------



## Sarachka

Jeez we are quiet today. Ive been to a nearly new baby sale at a village church but didn't buy any nearly new babies. 

I think it is a frozen pipe in the en suite bc the pipe does go outside and nothing but water, soap, toothpaste goes down it to clogg it.


----------



## Sarachka

Suppose I need to get out of bed and get some dinner.


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all!

April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:

So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(

Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:

Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

My word missed lot's yeaterday i had to take the mini for MOT and guess what a bird shit on my new fur coat putting air in my tyre before MOT and it only wen and passed !!!

Chuffed is'nt the word :D

April i hope James is better soon and so so happy its not meningitis *spelling?* big hugs for James 

B glad you got to go swimming and nuv the nappy pouch and Henry bumpage .............what did Theirry say about the whooping bill for getting the leccy fixed?

Lissy superdooper luck for tomorrow Mrs 

Sez love Alice she is a babe of a cat, did you buy anything at the village hall sale ??

Trin sounds a good incentive and much better practise for the long run if you and your fellow MW and doulas get to half ceaser rates i cant believe the cost involved thats a shocker ............now is it not time you and Tori rested up already !!

Essie i adore the charm bracelet idea ....what could we do for Nate ?? how did the resignation go sweet??

We just had indian take out and now im having a jacques cider or 2 yum yum 

a few people are pissing us right off about the wedding and even lee is getting cross ):


Hope everyone is ok i have caught up as much as i could xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Didn't buy anything Hayley. I'm a little unfocused about what I need really. 

I realllllly want a take away but OH is out. :-(


----------



## new mummy2010

as all is quiet i will bid you good evening as im pooped and wanna snuggle with my future hubby before darts marathon starts tomorrow


----------



## new mummy2010

Sez can you not order one in for him to warm some up later??

Oh well least you had a look round though i do need to get my arse into gear and post the shed load of turtle parcels i have 


night night luvvers xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> Sez can you not order one in for him to warm some up later??
> 
> Oh well least you had a look round though i do need to get my arse into gear and post the shed load of turtle parcels i have
> 
> 
> night night luvvers xxx


I could do but I just feel SUPER greedy ordering one to eat alone. Alls I can think about is popadoms and mango chutney


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> My word missed lot's yeaterday i had to take the mini for MOT and guess what a bird shit on my new fur coat putting air in my tyre before MOT and it only wen and passed !!!
> 
> Chuffed is'nt the word :D
> 
> April i hope James is better soon and so so happy its not meningitis *spelling?* big hugs for James
> 
> B glad you got to go swimming and nuv the nappy pouch and Henry bumpage .............what did Theirry say about the whooping bill for getting the leccy fixed?
> 
> Lissy superdooper luck for tomorrow Mrs
> 
> Sez love Alice she is a babe of a cat, did you buy anything at the village hall sale ??
> 
> Trin sounds a good incentive and much better practise for the long run if you and your fellow MW and doulas get to half ceaser rates i cant believe the cost involved thats a shocker ............now is it not time you and Tori rested up already !!
> 
> Essie i adore the charm bracelet idea ....what could we do for Nate ?? how did the resignation go sweet??
> 
> We just had indian take out and now im having a jacques cider or 2 yum yum
> 
> a few people are pissing us right off about the wedding and even lee is getting cross ):
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok i have caught up as much as i could xxx

Glad your unfortunate bird poop incident seems to have brought you some luck :thumbup:

Enjoy your cider :thumbup: I'm enjoying the most delicious Sauvignon blanc I have EVER tasted :cloud9: Shame it's a bit pricey.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??

Loads but I'm not sure if they would be your thang? :shrug: I know you like Tori Amos and Florence and the Machine and Placebo....none of these give me a hint as to what you'd be likely to listen to during labour :shrug: Give me a hint?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:

Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.

I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:


----------



## Essie

Hayley fab your car passed its MOT. Had mine done yesterday and it passed too :thumbup: my resignation didn't go great, boss was pretty mean - didn't say congrats or anything - and she is making me return for 3 measly shifts rather than just shorten my notice period by a week. But heyho, it confirmed to me that moving jobs is definitely the right decision.

Wedding planning can be so stressful when other people get involved, hope it isn't getting to you too much.


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi:


----------



## Essie

JAYNIE! How are you? I have missed you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Jaynie!!

The good times did indeed roll last night eh? Loving the pics of you, you look beautiful and happy :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??

:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

The Final Countdown - Europe 
I Want to Break Free - Queen 
Sweet Child of Mine - Guns & Roses 
Newborn - Muse 
Babies - Pulp 
Birthday - The Beatles 
Breakout - Foo Fighters 
Breathe - The Prodigy 
Cry Baby Cry - The Beatles 
Everybody's Screaming - Lost Prophets 
Get Me Outta Here - Jet 
Give Me Novacaine - Green Day 
Hey Baby - No Doubt
Push It - Salt n' Pepa
The Drugs Don't Work - The Verve

No? :shrug:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> The Final Countdown - Europe
> I Want to Break Free - Queen
> Sweet Child of Mine - Guns & Roses
> Newborn - Muse
> Babies - Pulp
> Birthday - The Beatles
> Breakout - Foo Fighters
> Breathe - The Prodigy
> Cry Baby Cry - The Beatles
> Everybody's Screaming - Lost Prophets
> Get Me Outta Here - Jet
> Give Me Novacaine - Green Day
> Hey Baby - No Doubt
> Push it - Salt n' Pepa
> The drugs don't work - The Verve
> 
> No? :shrug:Click to expand...

'Push it' was my instant thought on reading Trins post :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.
> 
> I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:Click to expand...

Me too Essie..I've done much soul searching over the last few weeks about this exact thing. Should I give up work, sell my house for a smaller one and live a leaner existence in order that I may stay home and take care of Cara or should I return to work as has always been the plan thanking my lucky stars I was able to be there for her first year and because I work she will have many things I never had as a child? My head explodes sometimes :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> The Final Countdown - Europe
> I Want to Break Free - Queen
> Sweet Child of Mine - Guns & Roses
> Newborn - Muse
> Babies - Pulp
> Birthday - The Beatles
> Breakout - Foo Fighters
> Breathe - The Prodigy
> Cry Baby Cry - The Beatles
> Everybody's Screaming - Lost Prophets
> Get Me Outta Here - Jet
> Give Me Novacaine - Green Day
> Hey Baby - No Doubt
> Push it - Salt n' Pepa
> The drugs don't work - The Vervelower
> 
> 
> No? :shrug:Click to expand...

So far I have:
Massive attack - Teardrop
Brandi Carlisle - the story
radiohead - lotus flower
coldplay - yellow and fix you
u2 - one
ingrid michealson- keep breathing
anna nalick - breathe 2am
nick cave - into my arms
sarah mclachlan - angel
vega 4- life is beautiful
snow patrol - chasing cars & open your eyes
dixie chicks - lullaby
pink - fucking perfect
michael stipe - in the sun
heather nova - maybe an angel
10 000 maniacs - eat for two
kate bush women's work


And of course ribbons undone - tori amos, for when she's born

see what I've been doing all night :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

well what a day! i am totally shattered have been on auto pilot all day, with a headache, am now sitting on the sofa going to try and eat something now and watch a film, i had sickness last night which was awful, felt a bit icky all day but hopefully over it now, the only thing wrong with me now is my head! anywayyy enough of my blahing, thankyou everyone for being there, was so scary, il catch up now xxx


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.
> 
> I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Essie..I've done much soul searching over the last few weeks about this exact thing. Should I give up work, sell my house for a smaller one and live a leaner existence in order that I may stay home and take care of Cara or should I return to work as has always been the plan thanking my lucky stars I was able to be there for her first year and because I work she will have many things I never had as a child? My head explodes sometimes :nope:Click to expand...

This is the conversation DH and I had. If we moved somewhere cheaper then we might be able to afford for me not to work. But would Lyra be better off? My mum told me yesterday if she couldn't have be a stay at home mum she wouldn't have had children, because mothers should look after their children. I would if I could :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hi Turtles
> 
> What a day!!!! Started at work at 9am with the birth associates meeting. The talk went well and then we got onto some very interesting projects - one of them is we're running a pilot study with the 2 biggest medical aids in the country. We'll use 3000 moms and divide them into groups. The control group gets an information pack with a dvd and leaflets and a relaxation cd. The other group gets the same pack and their gynaes are incentivised to promote natural birth. The aim is to increase the number of natural births - the payoff for the medical aids is that at the moment they are spending R400 billion annually on caesarians so if they can reduce that then they will be happy.
> 
> We're also starting a programme in rural areas training volunteers in the communities to be lay doulas who will then go into government hospitals and offer birth support (at the moment there are no birthing partners allowed in government hospitals)
> 
> It's my plan to really get going on my midwifery research while on maternity leave, which will tie in to all of this with local statistics...all very exciting
> 
> Then I had patients - on patient flew down from Joburg to see me for fertility treatment. I also saw the baby who had previously only put on 300g in 6 weeks since birth. She put on 300g in 4 days this week :happydance: And she smiled at me and she's lifting her head...so happy :cloud9:
> 
> But I am utterly exhausticated now! Only left work at 4

thatll be really cool about the natural births Trin, and i knew youd get that baby healthy and happy go you :) xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sorry i havent been around much. iv been in a bit of a down mood lately BUT

ADDIE YOU DARLING GORGEOUS TURTLE! YOU HAVE CHEERED ME UP! I EVEN HAD A LITTLE TEAR.THE DRESS IS BEAUTIFUL AND YOUR NOTE WAS TOO:cry:

SHAME THE DRESS DONT FIT ME:haha:


I HAVE THE PERFECT PRESSIE FOR THE LITTLE PRINCESS'
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> do you think Angels too young for the birds and the bees?
> 
> We've never done a big talk but we have answered questions honestly when they're asked. Then last year Ch'ien did sex ed at school...pretty much put a stop to his asking questions for a while which I didn't like...think it was too much at once and has the note of 'you've been told now don't ask anything else':shrug:Click to expand...

Thats why i was wanting to talk to Angel just because i want to be the one to educate her, i never got educated at all, shes only asked the obvious body changing questions and iv answered them, to her not being too impressed with being a girl and 'men get it so easy' lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April that's a relief! :hugs:
> 
> My brother told me all about the birds and the bees wayyyyy before school and parents did! My parents were hilarious though- I had my mum's version which was pretty basic and practical, and involved sanitary towels and things, all efficiently dealt with while she was peeling potatoes or something, then my dad's version :rofl: We used to go for a walk together every evening after dinner in the dark come rain or shine for many years of my childhood (I insisted on it, the poor man) and on one of our evening walks I had the sex talk from him too, I think it began with the notion of 'love' but also addressed fallopian tubes and zygotes and stuff, a kind of random mixture of the biological and the philosophical! So different!! :haha:
> 
> And my mum got me a book called _*'Growing Up'*_ which was full of pictures of willies and boobs and was the most handled book in my Primary school! My chums would form queues at playtime to have a look at my book :haha:

haha thats brilliant B i love the way youve described how your dad and mum educated you on it, il look up that book for Angel haha


----------



## Sarachka

Puberty etc is going to be a tough time in our house. OH just won't want any conversations like that. He's said he'd whisk us all off back to Chechnya at any hint of teenage shenanigans


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night everyone
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:

thankyou Kit i did get a bbm and replied :hugs:
omg cheese broccoli and bacon casserole sounds amazing! sounds like youll have a fab time :)


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> My word missed lot's yeaterday i had to take the mini for MOT and guess what a bird shit on my new fur coat putting air in my tyre before MOT and it only wen and passed !!!
> 
> Chuffed is'nt the word :D
> 
> April i hope James is better soon and so so happy its not meningitis *spelling?* big hugs for James
> 
> B glad you got to go swimming and nuv the nappy pouch and Henry bumpage .............what did Theirry say about the whooping bill for getting the leccy fixed?
> 
> Lissy superdooper luck for tomorrow Mrs
> 
> Sez love Alice she is a babe of a cat, did you buy anything at the village hall sale ??
> 
> Trin sounds a good incentive and much better practise for the long run if you and your fellow MW and doulas get to half ceaser rates i cant believe the cost involved thats a shocker ............now is it not time you and Tori rested up already !!
> 
> Essie i adore the charm bracelet idea ....what could we do for Nate ?? how did the resignation go sweet??
> 
> We just had indian take out and now im having a jacques cider or 2 yum yum
> 
> a few people are pissing us right off about the wedding and even lee is getting cross ):
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok i have caught up as much as i could xxx

yay so glad the car passed yay for bird shit lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sez can you not order one in for him to warm some up later??
> 
> Oh well least you had a look round though i do need to get my arse into gear and post the shed load of turtle parcels i have
> 
> 
> night night luvvers xxx
> 
> 
> I could do but I just feel SUPER greedy ordering one to eat alone. Alls I can think about is popadoms and mango chutneyClick to expand...

errrmmm you cant be greedy when your preggers ya know?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> The Final Countdown - Europe
> I Want to Break Free - Queen
> Sweet Child of Mine - Guns & Roses
> Newborn - Muse
> Babies - Pulp
> Birthday - The Beatles
> Breakout - Foo Fighters
> Breathe - The Prodigy
> Cry Baby Cry - The Beatles
> Everybody's Screaming - Lost Prophets
> Get Me Outta Here - Jet
> Give Me Novacaine - Green Day
> Hey Baby - No Doubt
> Push it - Salt n' Pepa
> The drugs don't work - The Vervelower
> 
> 
> No? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So far I have:
> Massive attack - Teardrop
> Brandi Carlisle - the story
> radiohead - lotus flower
> coldplay - yellow and fix you
> u2 - one
> ingrid michealson- keep breathing
> anna nalick - breathe 2am
> nick cave - into my arms
> sarah mclachlan - angel
> vega 4- life is beautiful
> snow patrol - chasing cars & open your eyes
> dixie chicks - lullaby
> pink - fucking perfect
> michael stipe - in the sun
> heather nova - maybe an angel
> 10 000 maniacs - eat for two
> kate bush women's work
> 
> 
> And of course ribbons undone - tori amos, for when she's born
> 
> see what I've been doing all night :haha:Click to expand...

I'm on it......


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> thankyou Kit i did get a bbm and replied :hugs:
> omg cheese broccoli and bacon casserole sounds amazing! sounds like youll have a fab time :)Click to expand...

Ugh! My stoopid BB didn't tell me I had a message...but your reply is there. Sorry April, I would have replied again had I known :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> The Final Countdown - Europe
> I Want to Break Free - Queen
> Sweet Child of Mine - Guns & Roses
> Newborn - Muse
> Babies - Pulp
> Birthday - The Beatles
> Breakout - Foo Fighters
> Breathe - The Prodigy
> Cry Baby Cry - The Beatles
> Everybody's Screaming - Lost Prophets
> Get Me Outta Here - Jet
> Give Me Novacaine - Green Day
> Hey Baby - No Doubt
> Push It - Salt n' Pepa
> The Drugs Don't Work - The Verve
> 
> No? :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: that was soooo funny!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.
> 
> I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Essie..I've done much soul searching over the last few weeks about this exact thing. Should I give up work, sell my house for a smaller one and live a leaner existence in order that I may stay home and take care of Cara or should I return to work as has always been the plan thanking my lucky stars I was able to be there for her first year and because I work she will have many things I never had as a child? My head explodes sometimes :nope:Click to expand...

can i just put in my 2 cents? although im not in the position and never have been, i have ALWAYS said to Angel i wish i could give her everything she wanted, but i cant, but when she has children shell be able to because shell have a job etc, i dont know but i seem to think its what Angel would prefer :shrug: youre a brilliant mother so anything you decide will be good for Cara anyway :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> thankyou Kit i did get a bbm and replied :hugs:
> omg cheese broccoli and bacon casserole sounds amazing! sounds like youll have a fab time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh! My stoopid BB didn't tell me I had a message...but your reply is there. Sorry April, I would have replied again had I known :dohh:Click to expand...

totally fine :) thankyou for being there in the first place


----------



## mummyApril

night night Trin


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.
> 
> I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Essie..I've done much soul searching over the last few weeks about this exact thing. Should I give up work, sell my house for a smaller one and live a leaner existence in order that I may stay home and take care of Cara or should I return to work as has always been the plan thanking my lucky stars I was able to be there for her first year and because I work she will have many things I never had as a child? My head explodes sometimes :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> This is the conversation DH and I had. If we moved somewhere cheaper then we might be able to afford for me not to work. But would Lyra be better off? My mum told me yesterday if she couldn't have be a stay at home mum she wouldn't have had children, because mothers should look after their children. I would if I could :cry:Click to expand...

Whoah! No disrespect to your mum at all, but the times have changed and women are no longer considered only good for housework and child rearing. As much as it is completely our responsibility to ensure our children are loved, cared for adequately and nurtured appropriately, it does not mean that it has to be you or me who does that 24/7. There is a very good argument that says a happy working mum is far better for her child than a miserable SAHM who scrapes by. However, if you feel you will be a miserable working mum, that's a whole different thing. Personally, I don't think I will be miserable at work after the initial wrench. It's a very personal thing though. Try not to allow the guilt to make decisions for you...I say just do what feels right and makes you happy :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Love the songlist Kit!:haha: 

When Trin wrote what "should I have as a playlist for the birth" I thought she meant a selection of entertaining games- pass the parcel, charades, musical chairs- that kind of thing. 
She's weirder than I thought, thought I :haha: Then the penny dropped :dohh:

Been laughing all night (and trying not to pee myself) because we had an inpromptu visit from a good friend who came over for a drink and it was a fun evening, lots of giggles.

Off to bed now, nuv and kisses :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxx Sleep tight all xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.
> 
> I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Essie..I've done much soul searching over the last few weeks about this exact thing. Should I give up work, sell my house for a smaller one and live a leaner existence in order that I may stay home and take care of Cara or should I return to work as has always been the plan thanking my lucky stars I was able to be there for her first year and because I work she will have many things I never had as a child? My head explodes sometimes :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> can i just put in my 2 cents? although im not in the position and never have been, i have ALWAYS said to Angel i wish i could give her everything she wanted, but i cant, but when she has children shell be able to because shell have a job etc, i dont know but i seem to think its what Angel would prefer :shrug: youre a brilliant mother so anything you decide will be good for Cara anyway :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks April. I honestly don't think your girls or James want for anything. They have all your love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Clare..how are you and have things improved any? Sending you big :hugs: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh they have improved alot between me and DH but im still really low :(
i never felt like this before.Im going to go to the drs when i get back from Ireland x


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Whoah! No disrespect to your mum at all, but the times have changed and women are no longer considered only good for housework and child rearing. As much as it is completely our responsibility to ensure our children are loved, cared for adequately and nurtured appropriately, it does not mean that it has to be you or me who does that 24/7. There is a very good argument that says a happy working mum is far better for her child than a miserable SAHM who scrapes by. However, if you feel you will be a miserable working mum, that's a whole different thing. Personally, I don't think I will be miserable at work after the initial wrench. It's a very personal thing though. Try not to allow the guilt to make decisions for you...I say just do what feels right and makes you happy :hugs:

I had the same reaction when she said it, I think in her defense she meant it from a personal standpoint rather than "all women should be homemakers". However I still wish she'd said nothing. 

It's strange. While I was pregnant I planned to go back doing almost full time, and had no problem with that. Since having lyra I have no desire to go back. I don't miss work at all. 

I'm sorry I'm using the thread as a sounding board tonight. Just the thoughts that are consuming me at the moment. In reality (bar a lottery win) I'm back at work in 6 weeks, end of.


----------



## Essie

Clare :hugs: I've been thinking of you, wondering how you and baby Freya are.


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh they have improved alot between me and DH but im still really low :(
> i never felt like this before.Im going to go to the drs when i get back from Ireland x

It's no wonder you are low..you've just had a baby and your marriage has taken a bashing. That would take its toll on anyone. A trip to the docs sounds wise, even if it's just for some advice rather than medication :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.
> 
> I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Essie..I've done much soul searching over the last few weeks about this exact thing. Should I give up work, sell my house for a smaller one and live a leaner existence in order that I may stay home and take care of Cara or should I return to work as has always been the plan thanking my lucky stars I was able to be there for her first year and because I work she will have many things I never had as a child? My head explodes sometimes :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> can i just put in my 2 cents? although im not in the position and never have been, i have ALWAYS said to Angel i wish i could give her everything she wanted, but i cant, but when she has children shell be able to because shell have a job etc, i dont know but i seem to think its what Angel would prefer :shrug: youre a brilliant mother so anything you decide will be good for Cara anyway :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April. I honestly don't think your girls or James want for anything. They have all your love :hugs:Click to expand...

i try and convince myself that is all they need, by the time Angel is in her teens and NEEDING clothes etc etc il be able to get it for her without the worry :)


----------



## mummyApril

going to love you all and leave you not 100% and need my bed xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Whoah! No disrespect to your mum at all, but the times have changed and women are no longer considered only good for housework and child rearing. As much as it is completely our responsibility to ensure our children are loved, cared for adequately and nurtured appropriately, it does not mean that it has to be you or me who does that 24/7. There is a very good argument that says a happy working mum is far better for her child than a miserable SAHM who scrapes by. However, if you feel you will be a miserable working mum, that's a whole different thing. Personally, I don't think I will be miserable at work after the initial wrench. It's a very personal thing though. Try not to allow the guilt to make decisions for you...I say just do what feels right and makes you happy :hugs:
> 
> I had the same reaction when she said it, I think in her defense she meant it from a personal standpoint rather than "all women should be homemakers". However I still wish she'd said nothing.
> 
> It's strange. While I was pregnant I planned to go back doing almost full time, and had no problem with that. Since having lyra I have no desire to go back. I don't miss work at all.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm using the thread as a sounding board tonight. Just the thoughts that are consuming me at the moment. In reality (bar a lottery win) I'm back at work in 6 weeks, end of.Click to expand...

Hey, that is what this thread and we are all for. It's always a good thing to spill out your thoughts to people in the same position as yourself...it always makes me feel less alone and it's nice to be understood no matter what your view is.
Like you, being a mum has changed me beyond anything I anticipated. Before Cara was here I wouldn't have considered the possibility of not returning to work as it's simply not financially viable. The fact I've given it considerable thought in spite of this speaks volumes. It's not necessarily that I don't want to return to work, it's that part of me thinks I should prioritise Cara over work no matter how I feel about doing that or how viable an option that is. Ohhhh, my head hurts again :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> going to love you all and leave you not 100% and need my bed xxxx

Good night my lovely...I hope you get some decent rest and so does our James :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat




----------



## kit_cat

Ok turtles....we are now good to go with the TAs. The burning question is when?! Would a night this week work or should we wait until next weekend now (bearing time differences in mind) What do you all think??


----------



## addie25

Any time should work for me :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Any time should be good for me Kit

Took a laxative earlier bc, well bc of the normal reason you would. I can feel it working. Belly ache.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry for posting and running this afternoon I had a visitor and then Erin came an she has only just gone to sleep. It was my first time without any comforts at all. Dummies and bottles :nope: it should only get easier! 

Essie and kit these sound some tough emotions to be going through and big choices :hugs: I hope you are ok. 

I miss and love you all... But I am a bit better, resolved if you will that it is happening and that it is what I want though at times it is sooo hard... Adjusting to being alone :nope:.. 

But yes thanks Kit I wore my mustard dress :yipee: painted my nails red was fun. Spoke to people that I haven't really seen for 2 years or so because Adam didn't like them :wohoo: it's a girl and a boy and they are now seeing each other. A bit weird, but nice. I used to live with the girl...


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Firstly April, so happy you are all home and James is on the mend ! 

Clare - so happy it's getting a little easier ... You have been on my mind lots. Do be kind to yourself as this motherhood lark is a huge adjustment xxxx

I also want to be a SAHM but living in London will not allow it ...... I think we will all feel guilty about something .... Going back to work, not going back ... The guilt will always be there .... If that makes sense ???


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Firstly April, so happy you are all home and James is on the mend !
> 
> Clare - so happy it's getting a little easier ... You have been on my mind lots. Do be kind to yourself as this motherhood lark is a huge adjustment xxxx
> 
> I also want to be a SAHM but living in London will not allow it ...... I think we will all feel guilty about something .... Going back to work, not going back ... The guilt will always be there .... If that makes sense ???

Hi Crunchster :hi:

You're spot on my dear...parental guilt seeps under our skin the minute we give birth I think. My friend told me on the phone that she thinks I am a great example of how "women _can_ have it all"....I didn't even know where to start to explain how that will never be possible, in my eyes anyway.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Firstly April, so happy you are all home and James is on the mend !
> 
> Clare - so happy it's getting a little easier ... You have been on my mind lots. Do be kind to yourself as this motherhood lark is a huge adjustment xxxx
> 
> I also want to be a SAHM but living in London will not allow it ...... I think we will all feel guilty about something .... Going back to work, not going back ... The guilt will always be there .... If that makes sense ???
> 
> Hi Crunchster :hi:
> 
> You're spot on my dear...parental guilt seeps under our skin the minute we give birth I think. My friend told me on the phone that she thinks I am a great example of how "women _can_ have it all"....I didn't even know where to start to explain how that will never be possible, in my eyes anyway.Click to expand...

Funny how I used to be so rational, now I question everything I do ! 
I do tend to let Lauren play quite alot on her own .... So that then triggers - 
Perhaps I don't hold her enough ? 
Is that why she will not sleep/nap on me at all ? 
Perhaps she does not like me holding her ? This can go on for AGES in my head lol 
When in reality she likes exploring without me and throws me big smiles to show how clever she thinks she is !!!

We will get there ladies....


----------



## Crunchie

Now I can not remeber if Newbe is going to be team yellow or not ?????


----------



## addie25

I am going to start watching youtubes on how to do different hair styles. I want the girls to always have lovely hair styles and I am not good at doing hair!!!!! 

DH and I picked out the tile for our bathroom. We are having a very hard time picking out vanities tho. The paint we picked out for the girls bathroom looks bad on the wall so we need to get new colors tomorrow and hopefully like one since the painter is coming next week!!! Tile guy comes Tuesday so wish we had vanities picked out so we can get them installed next week but we just don't like any. Hopefully we find 2 we like tomorrow. We also got this awesome chair for our room. I am calling it a daddy gift for DH. It reclines so he can sit and feed the girls in it. It will be in our room. Comes in 4-6 weeks tho so long wait but well worth it, it's so lovely.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Now I can not remeber if Newbe is going to be team yellow or not ?????

Nope...Newbs is definitely a finder-outerer :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sorry for posting and running this afternoon I had a visitor and then Erin came an she has only just gone to sleep. It was my first time without any comforts at all. Dummies and bottles :nope: it should only get easier!
> 
> Essie and kit these sound some tough emotions to be going through and big choices :hugs: I hope you are ok.
> 
> I miss and love you all... But I am a bit better, resolved if you will that it is happening and that it is what I want though at times it is sooo hard... Adjusting to being alone :nope:..
> 
> But yes thanks Kit I wore my mustard dress :yipee: painted my nails red was fun. Spoke to people that I haven't really seen for 2 years or so because Adam didn't like them :wohoo: it's a girl and a boy and they are now seeing each other. A bit weird, but nice. I used to live with the girl...

Thanks Jaynie :hugs:

Glad you are better and are getting your head on straight. Those first few weeks are always the hardest but it's so good to see you out and about, beginning to live a little again :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am going to start watching youtubes on how to do different hair styles. I want the girls to always have lovely hair styles and I am not good at doing hair!!!!!
> 
> DH and I picked out the tile for our bathroom. We are having a very hard time picking out vanities tho. The paint we picked out for the girls bathroom looks bad on the wall so we need to get new colors tomorrow and hopefully like one since the painter is coming next week!!! Tile guy comes Tuesday so wish we had vanities picked out so we can get them installed next week but we just don't like any. Hopefully we find 2 we like tomorrow. We also got this awesome chair for our room. I am calling it a daddy gift for DH. It reclines so he can sit and feed the girls in it. It will be in our room. Comes in 4-6 weeks tho so long wait but well worth it, it's so lovely.

Ooo, like fancy plaits etc? I love all that, Trin and B are good at plaits :thumbup:

Good luck finding the vanities! Is your chair for DH a glider? You'll both love it!! I nuv my feeding chair...I think Crunch nuvs hers too :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

G'night all...beauty sleep is required :sleep:


----------



## addie25

I have a glider that is going in the babies room. This is a chair that will go in our room and reclines. It looks much better in person, the colors look odd in this picture but I will post anyway. The colors are much softer in person.


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??

Jesca Hoop! Do you know her? Here's my favorite song of hers... so powerful!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT1lsEsjU5M


----------



## Sarachka

That laxative has worked really well ...


----------



## Mollykins

:wave: Hi all. Hope all is well, had a bon voyage party today. It was nice... As nice as those things can be in any case. Ahhhh....

Trin, have you heard Plumb's, My Child -or- In My Arms?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning Gremlins! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif

:coffee:

I slept sooooo deeply I don't think I changed position all night and when Holly woke up and started singing the Babar the Elephant song at 8.30 I was sure it was about 2am and I thought it's not like her to wake up and sing at 2am:haha:

Dh is running in the mild spring temperatures of minus 9 this morning and I'm animal cleaning with Holly, then we're off to friends for lunch. Nice friends where I can take my knitting and lie on their sofa.:thumbup:

I've been following the SAHM discussions- I'd have been back last month if I wasn't pregnant. I really want to work at the moment, for the &#8364;'s, but would like a job I can do with Holly around -my mum ran a wool shop when I was diddy so I'd just play out the back and it was fab. I need to magic a shop. 

*Kit, for the TA's*- I've got my parents arriving on Friday for a week so will be more free next week than the one after, though Tuesday evening I have swimming and Wednesday our postponed Valentines. So Monday or Thursday are good for me* but *I can do an evening when my parents are here too- they'd find it rather amusing, I just have to warn them in advance so my dad can bring his bow tie over and my mum her cocktail dress:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.
> 
> I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Essie..I've done much soul searching over the last few weeks about this exact thing. Should I give up work, sell my house for a smaller one and live a leaner existence in order that I may stay home and take care of Cara or should I return to work as has always been the plan thanking my lucky stars I was able to be there for her first year and because I work she will have many things I never had as a child? My head explodes sometimes :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> can i just put in my 2 cents? although im not in the position and never have been, i have ALWAYS said to Angel i wish i could give her everything she wanted, but i cant, but when she has children shell be able to because shell have a job etc, i dont know but i seem to think its what Angel would prefer :shrug: youre a brilliant mother so anything you decide will be good for Cara anyway :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April. I honestly don't think your girls or James want for anything. They have all your love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i try and convince myself that is all they need, by the time Angel is in her teens and NEEDING clothes etc etc il be able to get it for her without the worry :)Click to expand...

I don't think dss the elder would be very happy with love for his birthday when he wants a replacement PSP video game thingummy!

We told the boys (who are on the whole very spoilt, like I am) that this year was going to be a bit different due to some expensive things we have to pay for (a new garden wall which the neighbours are making us pay half of, and then the shock horror electricity repairs!) and dss the elder was straight away worried about his PSP for his birthday, which is normal for a teenager of his consumerist upbringing, whereas dss the younger looked terribly worried suddenly and said "But what about the gate at the top of the garden? I can't lock it, we need the gate fixed this year:cry:" The gate has slipped on it's hinges and Simon and I can't close it because it's too heavy to lift up into position, so funny that was his first concern though :awww: We'll get the gate fixed for his birthday:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Quiet start to the day today. The boys have to put all the stones back on the pathway (they kick them off the gravel pathway everyday) and they are acting like it is a cruel form of torture. We'll be had up for child labour if Ch'ien has his way

It's our photoshoot this afternoon :happydance: The woman phoned and said to bring a black boobtube and a colourful bikini top :saywhat: In what universe do I own these things??? I'll have to improvise

I'm having a can of coke for breakfast and it is the best thing EVER:shhh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Love the songlist Kit!:haha:
> 
> When Trin wrote what "should I have as a playlist for the birth" I thought she meant a selection of entertaining games- pass the parcel, charades, musical chairs- that kind of thing.
> She's weirder than I thought, thought I :haha: Then the penny dropped :dohh:
> 
> Been laughing all night (and trying not to pee myself) because we had an inpromptu visit from a good friend who came over for a drink and it was a fun evening, lots of giggles.
> 
> Off to bed now, nuv and kisses :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxx Sleep tight all xxxxxx

:rofl:

So glad there are levels of weirdness even _*I*_ have yet to reach :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh they have improved alot between me and DH but im still really low :(
> i never felt like this before.Im going to go to the drs when i get back from Ireland x

Sorry Clare :hugs: I'm glad things are better with DH at least


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Whoah! No disrespect to your mum at all, but the times have changed and women are no longer considered only good for housework and child rearing. As much as it is completely our responsibility to ensure our children are loved, cared for adequately and nurtured appropriately, it does not mean that it has to be you or me who does that 24/7. There is a very good argument that says a happy working mum is far better for her child than a miserable SAHM who scrapes by. However, if you feel you will be a miserable working mum, that's a whole different thing. Personally, I don't think I will be miserable at work after the initial wrench. It's a very personal thing though. Try not to allow the guilt to make decisions for you...I say just do what feels right and makes you happy :hugs:
> 
> I had the same reaction when she said it, I think in her defense she meant it from a personal standpoint rather than "all women should be homemakers". However I still wish she'd said nothing.
> 
> It's strange. While I was pregnant I planned to go back doing almost full time, and had no problem with that. Since having lyra I have no desire to go back. I don't miss work at all.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm using the thread as a sounding board tonight. Just the thoughts that are consuming me at the moment. In reality (bar a lottery win) I'm back at work in 6 weeks, end of.Click to expand...

I'm feeling quite different this time around. I wish I had more time to just be with Tori. I'm looking at realistically taking off 6 weeks after the birth. That's not a lot :nope: At least my work situation is flexible and besides the financial pressure, I can set it up how I want to

I have, however, always thought I am a better mom when I am working. I am happier when I have something outside of the home and my children to do. I need to have that validation and stimulation from something other than mothering. I've often wished that I didn't but that's how I am. Besides that it works for me to be a working mom, we need the money. I am lucky though that I have a lot of support because with the kids the ages they are and the amount of homework they have to get through I wouldn't be able to do it without my mom


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??
> 
> Jesca Hoop! Do you know her? Here's my favorite song of hers... so powerful!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT1lsEsjU5MClick to expand...

That's lovely. I've never heard of her...very Kate Bush The Dreaming-ish


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> :wave: Hi all. Hope all is well, had a bon voyage party today. It was nice... As nice as those things can be in any case. Ahhhh....
> 
> Trin, have you heard Plumb's, My Child -or- In My Arms?

Beautiful, thank you :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Got 2 big bags of animal poo for the compost and my bloods have plummeted to 67 before time is up so we can count animal cleaning as sport :thumbup: I felt myself going woosey so did an early check and am now eating clementines and yoghurt, I LOVE clementines! 

I arranged the nursery a bit- still got loads to do but I can show you how it's coming along if you want?:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm drinking rooibos in your honour Trin!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Got 2 big bags of animal poo for the compost and my bloods have plummeted to 67 before time is up so we can count animal cleaning as sport :thumbup: I felt myself going woosey so did an early check and am now eating clementines and yoghurt, I LOVE clementines!
> 
> I arranged the nursery a bit- still got loads to do but I can show you how it's coming along if you want?:happydance:

Let's see :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm drinking rooibos in your honour Trin!!

:hugs: I'm eating watermelon


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow at last! Just repaired a pair of jeans for dss the younger and a coat of mine- been putting it off all week!!

Look what dh gave me this morning...daffodils!!!! My faves!!! In a metal basket with a café picture, so sweet of him :awww: And presents I've just wrapped for my mumsie for her b'day. I'm organising a party for her with balloons and gluten free cake since she'll be here:happydance: I can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

To do still:

Frame and mount paintings
Treat floor
Put wall decorations up
Finish making felt bobbly garland
Get fish lamp
Get light garland 
Finish painting wardrobe
Finish painting small unit with animals

But so you have an idea....
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









002.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5









003.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> April..so relieved there's nothing serious going on with James :hugs: I tried BBMing you but wasn't sure if you would get it :shrug:
> 
> So we've had a nice little day :thumbup: The couple who came round for dinner a few weeks back had a birthday party for their little 1 year old girl this afternoon :awww: I kept thinking that by the time Cara is having her 1st birthday celebrations, I'll be back at work :(
> 
> Anyway..tomorrow we are having my friend, her DH and their twin girls round for lunch...I'm going to cook a cheese, broccoli and bacon casserole and OH is doing his signature veggie pasta bol :thumbup: For dessert I thought it would be fun for me to ask the girls (who are 4 by the way) to help me make ice cream sundaes for everyone...on paper it seems like a good idea :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Sounds like a fun day, and another good one planned tomorrow. I bet the girls will love making sundaes with you.
> 
> I know what you mean about work, I had a massive sob earlier that six weeks tomorrow I will be back at work. It will absolutely break my heart to go back, I'm still staring at our finances trying to figure a way I could stay at home, even though I know none exists :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Essie..I've done much soul searching over the last few weeks about this exact thing. Should I give up work, sell my house for a smaller one and live a leaner existence in order that I may stay home and take care of Cara or should I return to work as has always been the plan thanking my lucky stars I was able to be there for her first year and because I work she will have many things I never had as a child? My head explodes sometimes :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> can i just put in my 2 cents? although im not in the position and never have been, i have ALWAYS said to Angel i wish i could give her everything she wanted, but i cant, but when she has children shell be able to because shell have a job etc, i dont know but i seem to think its what Angel would prefer :shrug: youre a brilliant mother so anything you decide will be good for Cara anyway :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks April. I honestly don't think your girls or James want for anything. They have all your love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i try and convince myself that is all they need, by the time Angel is in her teens and NEEDING clothes etc etc il be able to get it for her without the worry :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think dss the elder would be very happy with love for his birthday when he wants a replacement PSP video game thingummy!
> 
> We told the boys (who are on the whole very spoilt, like I am) that this year was going to be a bit different due to some expensive things we have to pay for (a new garden wall which the neighbours are making us pay half of, and then the shock horror electricity repairs!) and dss the elder was straight away worried about his PSP for his birthday, which is normal for a teenager of his consumerist upbringing, whereas dss the younger looked terribly worried suddenly and said "But what about the gate at the top of the garden? I can't lock it, we need the gate fixed this year:cry:" The gate has slipped on it's hinges and Simon and I can't close it because it's too heavy to lift up into position, so funny that was his first concern though :awww: We'll get the gate fixed for his birthday:haha:Click to expand...

aw how cute! i know what you mean but i do save like crazy for their birthdays, although the smallest presents always get the most attention :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> To do still:
> 
> Frame and mount paintings
> Treat floor
> Put wall decorations up
> Finish making felt bobbly garland
> Get fish lamp
> Get light garland
> Finish painting wardrobe
> Finish painting small unit with animals
> 
> But so you have an idea....

the girls said they want that!


----------



## mummyApril

TODAY IS MY SON IS 6 MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!!!can you believe that?! madness


----------



## mummyApril

and whitney houston has died only 48 what a waste


----------



## Sarachka

Looking AWESOME B! And so French! ;-) I can't wait to be more organised with the nursery but it's just totally stalled. We have come to a bit of a stand still with the downstairs DIY too


----------



## mummyApril

hi crunch hows u? xx


----------



## mummyApril

if you havent seen the sorcerers apprentice you have to its brilliant


----------



## Essie

B I love Henrys room, it looks so fun!

April that six months has flown by, can't believe your cheeky chap is so grown up already.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh Jesus that laxative has worked a little TOO well


----------



## Sarachka

My gutter talk has killed the thread :-(


----------



## mummyApril

James has got swollen feet today i think im going to ring nhs?


----------



## mummyApril

im glad your gutter is clear Sarah ;)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie i know its gone too quickly! soon il be preparing his 1st birthday party!


----------



## mummyApril

nhs direct are calling my doctor out he needs to be seen within the next hour wtf is going on :(


----------



## emandi

:hi: Hello my turtle friends, I'm sorry no time once again :wacko:, just wanted to say hello and that we are doing just fine.
:kiss:

Just read your post April, hope James is ok :hugs:.


----------



## addie25

EMANDI can you pm me your address so I can send you your gift :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

:hi: Ladies. So much to do today. Hopefully we find paint colors (as painter is coming next week) and vanities (as the tile guy is coming next week) :dohh::dohh: Id also like to have DH clean out my car so we can see what we can get for it so we can begin looking for a new car. The girls furniture comes in 19 days!! And my shower is in 21 days!!!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LunaLady

April, I'm so sorry James is so sick :( I hope it's nothing and he's better in no time :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, our lunch guests have gone and me, OH and Cara are all pooped. An early night is in order I think :thumbup: My broccoli, cheese and bacon casserole was a great success :thumbup: I'm going to make it again without the bacon for me :munch:

So..everyone must be having a busy weekend as it's been soooo quiet!! Hope fun times are being had by all :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's funny! We just came back from our guests and I've made Holly broccoli and bacon with pasta and cream and cheese! And for me the same only lentils instead of pasta! DH ate so much at lunch he still has no room for dinner :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Whew! Photoshoot is done :thumbup: It was 3 hours! And hour at the beach and then 2 hours in the studio. She listened to everything I wanted (I emailed her pics I liked) and had some lovely ideas. I had done my hair and makeup thinking we'd be in the studio first but it had started to get overcast so we did the beach first and the wind did shocking things to my hair. I hope I don't look too awful :nope: She said she'd email me a couple of pics tomorrow and then edit them and put them on a disc for me


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> To do still:
> 
> Frame and mount paintings
> Treat floor
> Put wall decorations up
> Finish making felt bobbly garland
> Get fish lamp
> Get light garland
> Finish painting wardrobe
> Finish painting small unit with animals
> 
> But so you have an idea....

So lovely!:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

April, sorry James is still sick :nope: I've bbmed

Emandi :hi: such a cute avatar :cloud9:

I am SOOOOOOOOOOO exhausted. Thank goodness I'm taking tomorrow off


----------



## Essie

Have the bbmers heard from April?


----------



## TrinityMom

She says they are off to hospital. His feet have swelled more and his fontanelle is sunken


----------



## TrinityMom

Good night quiet turtles
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Whoah! No disrespect to your mum at all, but the times have changed and women are no longer considered only good for housework and child rearing. As much as it is completely our responsibility to ensure our children are loved, cared for adequately and nurtured appropriately, it does not mean that it has to be you or me who does that 24/7. There is a very good argument that says a happy working mum is far better for her child than a miserable SAHM who scrapes by. However, if you feel you will be a miserable working mum, that's a whole different thing. Personally, I don't think I will be miserable at work after the initial wrench. It's a very personal thing though. Try not to allow the guilt to make decisions for you...I say just do what feels right and makes you happy :hugs:
> 
> I had the same reaction when she said it, I think in her defense she meant it from a personal standpoint rather than "all women should be homemakers". However I still wish she'd said nothing.
> 
> It's strange. While I was pregnant I planned to go back doing almost full time, and had no problem with that. Since having lyra I have no desire to go back. I don't miss work at all.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm using the thread as a sounding board tonight. Just the thoughts that are consuming me at the moment. In reality (bar a lottery win) I'm back at work in 6 weeks, end of.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling quite different this time around. I wish I had more time to just be with Tori. I'm looking at realistically taking off 6 weeks after the birth. That's not a lot :nope: At least my work situation is flexible and besides the financial pressure, I can set it up how I want to
> 
> I have, however, always thought I am a better mom when I am working. I am happier when I have something outside of the home and my children to do. I need to have that validation and stimulation from something other than mothering. I've often wished that I didn't but that's how I am. Besides that it works for me to be a working mom, we need the money. I am lucky though that I have a lot of support because with the kids the ages they are and the amount of homework they have to get through I wouldn't be able to do it without my momClick to expand...

It's a good point you make Trin regarding validation and stimulation. I think I'm the same...I'll know for sure I guess when I am back at work.

I am sorry you don't get the amount of time off with Tori that you'd like, I understand why you might feel different this time..you've finally got your girl :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> To do still:
> 
> Frame and mount paintings
> Treat floor
> Put wall decorations up
> Finish making felt bobbly garland
> Get fish lamp
> Get light garland
> Finish painting wardrobe
> Finish painting small unit with animals
> 
> But so you have an idea....

Absolutely lovely...you're doing a splendid job as always :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> That's funny! We just came back from our guests and I've made Holly broccoli and bacon with pasta and cream and cheese! And for me the same only lentils instead of pasta! DH ate so much at lunch he still has no room for dinner :haha:

Coincidence eh? We were a bit stuffed too after a larger than usual lunch. The sundaes went down a treat!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Whew! Photoshoot is done :thumbup: It was 3 hours! And hour at the beach and then 2 hours in the studio. She listened to everything I wanted (I emailed her pics I liked) and had some lovely ideas. I had done my hair and makeup thinking we'd be in the studio first but it had started to get overcast so we did the beach first and the wind did shocking things to my hair. I hope I don't look too awful :nope: She said she'd email me a couple of pics tomorrow and then edit them and put them on a disc for me

Ahh, I bet they will be amazing!! You will look fab..although I bet you're extra harsh on yourself like we all are :shrug: Will we get to see some of them maybe?


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin :kiss:


----------



## poas

Hi, just skimmed really, very tired.
Few pics of Esme and process in the shop...which opens on Fri!
 



Attached Files:







Cherwell-20120212-00041.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 7









112.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7









039.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









100.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi, just skimmed really, very tired.
> Few pics of Esme and process in the shop...which opens on Fri!

:wohoo:

So glad all is coming together as planned :thumbup: That is an amazing pic of our Esme...so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Ugh....banging headache :wacko: This is what happens when I have a busy weekend :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all 

Lissy - esme is sooooo gorgeous !

Any news on little James ??? Xxx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Lissy - esme is sooooo gorgeous !
> 
> Any news on little James ??? Xxx

Hi Crunch,

April had been told to phone an ambulance again for James...that was about an hour ago. Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Lissy - esme is sooooo gorgeous !
> 
> Any news on little James ??? Xxx
> 
> Hi Crunch,
> 
> April had been told to phone an ambulance again for James...that was about an hour ago. Haven't heard anything since.Click to expand...

Thanks kit, feel out the loop without bbm .... If that's what it is called ?


----------



## LunaLady

I'm so worried about poor James!!! :cry: 

I hope he's okay :cry:


----------



## Essie

I really hope James is okay.


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Lissy - esme is sooooo gorgeous !
> 
> Any news on little James ??? Xxx
> 
> Hi Crunch,
> 
> April had been told to phone an ambulance again for James...that was about an hour ago. Haven't heard anything since.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks kit, feel out the loop without bbm .... If that's what it is called ?Click to expand...

Same here Crunch. Thanks Kit and Trin for updating us non-bbmers.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Lissy - esme is sooooo gorgeous !
> 
> Any news on little James ??? Xxx
> 
> Hi Crunch,
> 
> April had been told to phone an ambulance again for James...that was about an hour ago. Haven't heard anything since.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks kit, feel out the loop without bbm .... If that's what it is called ?Click to expand...
> 
> Same here Crunch. Thanks Kit and Trin for updating us non-bbmers.Click to expand...

I know...frustrating. If April BBMs me I'll let you know as soon as I can. Hopefully her and James will be back home soon and she can tell you what's happening herself [-o&lt;


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I'm so worried about poor James!!! :cry:
> 
> I hope he's okay :cry:

It's all the to-ing and fro-ing..April must be so worried :(


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks Kit, 

I know she is really going through it at the mo xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

April, I hope you and James are well! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

April just BBMd..they are now now on their way back to hospital. She said thanks for everyone's concern.


----------



## kit_cat

Molly!!!! :hi:

How are you m'love :hugs:


----------



## poas

What's going on? I thought James was poorly but then better?! I feel like a right cowbag, I should NOT have skimmed :(
Big hugs April, sorry you have more cack xx


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> What's going on? I thought James was poorly but then better?! I feel like a right cowbag, I should NOT have skimmed :(
> Big hugs April, sorry you have more cack xx

We're not sure yet. April had him in hospital already with a rash but they decided he just had a viral infection. Unfortunately now his feet are swelling up and his fontanelle appears sunken so she was eventually advised to call an ambulance again which is where we are up to...


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> :wave: Hi all. Hope all is well, had a bon voyage party today. It was nice... As nice as those things can be in any case. Ahhhh....
> 
> Trin, have you heard Plumb's, My Child -or- In My Arms?

Ahh Molly...I'm glad you "enjoyed" your Bon Voyage" party...I bet it was sad/happy/unreal all at the same time. It makes me realise how close you are to the big move. How are things going with that side of things? Any improvements health wise with everyone now? Hope so :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Night all :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Night, Kit :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

On way home they had 2 doctors check him to see if they were keeping him in decided not too but if worsens go back, they think all viral no allergy, feet could be linked to viral thankyou everyone for well wishes and support I'm mentally and physically drained, I can't wait to get into bed and snuggle with my son


----------



## mummyApril

I just read all your posts I'm sorry I couldn't get on here, and I'm sorry to of worried you all, I only have you and family to turn to I'm so grateful for all your support :cry:, James is so lucky to have wonderful aunties he says goo dribble ga xx


----------



## LunaLady

April, I am so glad James is okay! I was very worried for you both. Thank you for updating us. I hope you both can get some good sleep tonight and feel better in the morning.

Nuv!!! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

April I'm so glad everything is ok. Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

So glad to hear everything is ok April!


----------



## LunaLady

I know I always spam you all with cute pictures... but I can't help it! *Pinterest!!*

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/222998619018884840_woGBv1Xy_f.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

B, just wanted to say that the nursery looks LOVELY!! So very French... I love it. I love your house :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Lissy - your shop looks great! That's going to be so much fun! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

That's all I have time for, I'm afraid! There's a baby who needs a booby in bed! 
I was busy this weekend - we went to the RV show this weekend and found a nice camping trailer we want to buy and then today was a cooking extravaganza and got leftovers for lunches for the week made and such. Feels good! :dance:
This is what we are going to get for camping! 
https://lancetrailer.com/travel-trailers/1685/


----------



## HollyMonkey

_Oh good April- My BBM isn't working, in fact my whole phone isn't working so I was worried without being able to contact you!_ 

Morning all :flower:

OK. Big announcement this morning. Fasting bloods 84 :thumbup: Weight.....


50.4kg

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Which means even if I were to poo or take my charm bracelet off I'd still be 50kgs! :yipee: I know it might be Henry who's bigger rather than me but it's still my target weight for this pregnancy so I'm delighted.:smug:

*Lissy* that looks sooooo great, the shop! The rent on anything round here would be _impossible_ but I'd love to open a shop like that. Best of luck with the grand opening :thumbup:

I've written the world's longest most unrealistic list of things to do today:haha: I'll see how much damage I can do to it though!

Happy Mondays all:flower: xxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles :hi:

Monday and I'm not at work :wohoo:

Getting stuff ready today for my home visit tomorrow :thumbup: Packing a hospital bag just in case...sort of, really just a place to keep baby stuff for after the birth etc because I won't be needing it

Can't wait to see a couple of the pics today. I'm sure the ones of the boys are going to look lovely


----------



## TrinityMom

These are supposedly actual writings in Mpumalanga Hospital Records (who knows if the are, but they are very funny) 

1. Examination of genitalia reveals that he is circus sized. 

2. The patient has no previous history of suicides. 

3. Patient has left white blood cells at another hospital. 

4. Patient's medical history has been remarkably insignificant with only 11kgs weight gain in the past three days. 

5. She has no rigors or shaking chills, but her husband states she was very hot in bed last night. 

6. Patient has chest pain if she lies on her left side for over a year. 

7. On the second day the knee was better, and on the third day it disappeared. 

8. The patient is tearful and crying constantly. She also appears to be depressed.

9. The patient has been depressed since she began seeing me in 1993.

10. Discharge status: Alive but without my permission. 

11. Healthy appearing decrepit 69-year old male, mentally alert but forgetful. 

12. Patient had waffles for breakfast and anorexia for lunch. 

13. She is numb from her toes down. 

14. While in ER, she was examined, x-rated and sent home. 

15. The skin was moist and dry. 

16. Occasional, constant infrequent headaches. 

17. Patient was alert and unresponsive. 

18. Rectal examination revealed a normal size thyroid. 

19. She stated that she had been constipated for most of her life, until she got a divorce. 

20. I saw your patient today, who is still under our car for physical therapy. 

21. Both breasts are equal and reactive to light and accommodation.

22. The patient refused autopsy. 

23. The lab test indicated abnormal lover function. 

24. Skin: somewhat pale but present. 

25. Large brown stool ambulating in the hall. 

26. Patient has two teenage children, but no other abnormalities


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hi, just skimmed really, very tired.
> Few pics of Esme and process in the shop...which opens on Fri!

Look at your very own shop!!! Wow! Well done, that's just brilliant. And Esme! Her eyes are just stunning :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> I know I always spam you all with cute pictures... but I can't help it! *Pinterest!!*
> 
> https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/222998619018884840_woGBv1Xy_f.jpg

I was speaking to the photographer about these and she said that they are so difficult to get. Apparently like 1 in 12 babies will sleep enough for you to do this. I'm already talking to Tori about it! They have such cute hats etc for the newborn shoots. I can't wait


----------



## Essie

April I'm so glad James is okay. I hope you got some rest :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> That's all I have time for, I'm afraid! There's a baby who needs a booby in bed!
> I was busy this weekend - we went to the RV show this weekend and found a nice camping trailer we want to buy and then today was a cooking extravaganza and got leftovers for lunches for the week made and such. Feels good! :dance:
> This is what we are going to get for camping!
> https://lancetrailer.com/travel-trailers/1685/

Now that's the way I would like to go camping :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

B :happydance: 50kg. Glad you reached your target :thumbup:

Trin I'm sure your pics will look fab. I realised the other day that apart from bump pics (which are literally just of my bump) I have no pics from when I was preggers. It'll be great for you to have them to look back on after Tori is here. 

Lissy the shop looks great. I was looking at your pics on Facebook, Esme has such gorgeous clothes! I love the owl top and leggings. Shes such a cutie.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> OK. Big announcement this morning. Fasting bloods 84 :thumbup: Weight.....
> 
> 
> 50.4kg
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Well done!!! :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

I, too, have put on weight today but strangely I'm not as excited about it as you are :haha: And I know mine is all the pizza I ate last night and couldn't seem to stop eating :blush: Water and yoghurt and grapes for me today :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

This is where you and I are SOOO different B :haha:

https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/1311009702532_9795942.png


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> This is where you and I are SOOO different B :haha:
> 
> https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/1311009702532_9795942.png

Lol !!!!! 

Morning all .... Waiting for a blood test - only been here 45 minutes so only another 45 to go .... Grrrrrr


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello happy monday:flower:...............sorry was absent yesterday..........but made the most of a whole weekend with my man:thumbup:

I have caught up a little so here goes........





Essie said:


> Hayley fab your car passed its MOT. Had mine done yesterday and it passed too :thumbup: my resignation didn't go great, boss was pretty mean - didn't say congrats or anything - and she is making me return for 3 measly shifts rather than just shorten my notice period by a week. But heyho, it confirmed to me that moving jobs is definitely the right decision.
> 
> Wedding planning can be so stressful when other people get involved, hope it isn't getting to you too much.

Thanks Essie:hugs:...............2 of my bestfriends have now kinda pulled out of attending the whole wedding one just wants to come watch the marriage and then come to the reception ........she is using the new baby they will have as an excuse but hey come onnnn its 1 day:shrug:..........i would do anything for them both in a heartbeat...........and as for the other one she has now ignored 3 of my messages:growlmad:so she can feck off altogether:growlmad:

And lees family are tightwads and whinging about paying for their meal but would all be there if we paid for everything..........it gets myy back up as we ask them for f*** all ever

Sorry she is making you do 3 last shifts how silly:nope:




babyhopes2010 said:


> Sorry i havent been around much. iv been in a bit of a down mood lately BUT
> 
> ADDIE YOU DARLING GORGEOUS TURTLE! YOU HAVE CHEERED ME UP! I EVEN HAD A LITTLE TEAR.THE DRESS IS BEAUTIFUL AND YOUR NOTE WAS TOO:cry:
> 
> SHAME THE DRESS DONT FIT ME:haha:
> 
> 
> I HAVE THE PERFECT PRESSIE FOR THE LITTLE PRINCESS'

lovely dress clare and addie ..........and i hope you start to feel better soon it is the hardest thing in the world becoming a mummy:hugs:.........i didnt know you had gone away lovely are you visiting family??



Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Whoah! No disrespect to your mum at all, but the times have changed and women are no longer considered only good for housework and child rearing. As much as it is completely our responsibility to ensure our children are loved, cared for adequately and nurtured appropriately, it does not mean that it has to be you or me who does that 24/7. There is a very good argument that says a happy working mum is far better for her child than a miserable SAHM who scrapes by. However, if you feel you will be a miserable working mum, that's a whole different thing. Personally, I don't think I will be miserable at work after the initial wrench. It's a very personal thing though. Try not to allow the guilt to make decisions for you...I say just do what feels right and makes you happy :hugs:
> 
> I had the same reaction when she said it, I think in her defense she meant it from a personal standpoint rather than "all women should be homemakers". However I still wish she'd said nothing.
> 
> It's strange. While I was pregnant I planned to go back doing almost full time, and had no problem with that. Since having lyra I have no desire to go back. I don't miss work at all.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm using the thread as a sounding board tonight. Just the thoughts that are consuming me at the moment. In reality (bar a lottery win) I'm back at work in 6 weeks, end of.Click to expand...

Essie i do miss work but same as you wish i could win big or our premium bonds come up :thumbup:


Well whats eveyone upto today??, we are at docs at 9.30 for my depo then may find a vale gift for Lee


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello Crunch what are the bloods for hunny?
*callmenosey.com*


----------



## TrinityMom

(outie alert for the phobic :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







tt2 small.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









tt5 small.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 7









tt6 small.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Essie

Aw Hayley that's rubbish about your friends. I had a bit of a bridesmaid nightmare for my wedding. Asked my brothers GF to be one, bought the dresses, arranged everything...then they split up :dohh: hope you sort things out with your friends. 

I know it's pants going back for 3 shifts but I'm just thinking of it as an opportunity to say goodbye to the people I work with. Is it April that you start back at work?


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all...it's Monday again!! Fastest weekend EVER!

Hope all is good with you all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> That's all I have time for, I'm afraid! There's a baby who needs a booby in bed!
> I was busy this weekend - we went to the RV show this weekend and found a nice camping trailer we want to buy and then today was a cooking extravaganza and got leftovers for lunches for the week made and such. Feels good! :dance:
> This is what we are going to get for camping!
> https://lancetrailer.com/travel-trailers/1685/

Wow! Love it! A smidge more comfortable than a tent :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> _Oh good April- My BBM isn't working, in fact my whole phone isn't working so I was worried without being able to contact you!_
> 
> Morning all :flower:
> 
> OK. Big announcement this morning. Fasting bloods 84 :thumbup: Weight.....
> 
> 
> 50.4kg
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Which means even if I were to poo or take my charm bracelet off I'd still be 50kgs! :yipee: I know it might be Henry who's bigger rather than me but it's still my target weight for this pregnancy so I'm delighted.:smug:
> 
> *Lissy* that looks sooooo great, the shop! The rent on anything round here would be _impossible_ but I'd love to open a shop like that. Best of luck with the grand opening :thumbup:
> 
> I've written the world's longest most unrealistic list of things to do today:haha: I'll see how much damage I can do to it though!
> 
> Happy Mondays all:flower: xxxxxx :kiss:

Well done B!! You've done it!

Good luck with your list :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> This is where you and I are SOOO different B :haha:
> 
> https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/1311009702532_9795942.png
> 
> Lol !!!!!
> 
> Morning all .... Waiting for a blood test - only been here 45 minutes so only another 45 to go .... GrrrrrrClick to expand...

Hope all is well Crunchster..is it thyroid stuff?


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley..I'm sorry about your friends and the way they're being about the wedding. Sometimes weddings bring out the worst in people..sometimes because they are jealous and sometimes because they are thoughtless. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> (outie alert for the phobic :haha:)

Awwww LOVE these Trin :cloud9:

I actually think the windy pic on the beach is perfect and your hair adds a bit of drama and movement..I can imagine the wind on my face when I look at it :thumbup:

Beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Trin I love your pictures :cloud9: you are such a beautiful family.


----------



## Crunchie

Trin what amazing pics !!!!

Sorry Hayley about the wedding stuff - people go crazy at weddings 

Yep having my thyroid levels checked hoped the results come back soon so I can go back on the Meds ! Feel shocking without x


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Trin I love your pictures :cloud9: you are such a beautiful family.

:blush: Thank you :blush:

I am biased but I think my children are beautiful...can't wait to see Tori :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm putting together a playlist for the birth...any ideas??
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> The Final Countdown - Europe
> I Want to Break Free - Queen
> Sweet Child of Mine - Guns & Roses
> Newborn - Muse
> Babies - Pulp
> Birthday - The Beatles
> Breakout - Foo Fighters
> Breathe - The Prodigy
> Cry Baby Cry - The Beatles
> Everybody's Screaming - Lost Prophets
> Get Me Outta Here - Jet
> Give Me Novacaine - Green Day
> Hey Baby - No Doubt
> Push it - Salt n' Pepa
> The drugs don't work - The Vervelower
> 
> 
> No? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So far I have:
> Massive attack - Teardrop
> Brandi Carlisle - the story
> radiohead - lotus flower
> coldplay - yellow and fix you
> u2 - one
> ingrid michealson- keep breathing
> anna nalick - breathe 2am
> nick cave - into my arms
> sarah mclachlan - angel
> vega 4- life is beautiful
> snow patrol - chasing cars & open your eyes
> dixie chicks - lullaby
> pink - fucking perfect
> michael stipe - in the sun
> heather nova - maybe an angel
> 10 000 maniacs - eat for two
> kate bush women's work
> 
> 
> And of course ribbons undone - tori amos, for when she's born
> 
> see what I've been doing all night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on it......Click to expand...

From the ridiculous to the sublime :winkwink: I've gone right across the spectrum in the hope that something might be right for your big day..if you find something you like please think of Cara smiling for you and Tori when it plays:cloud9: 

Make You Feel my Love - Adele
Song for your Babies - Simply Red
Ed Sheeran - Small bump (acoustic is best)
Moments in Love - Art of Noise (instrumental but I LOVE it, so calming)
Lean on Me - Bill Withers
Wherever You Will Go - The Calling
We've only Just Begun - The Carpenters
I'm Alive - Celine Dion
More Than Words - Extreme
Sail Away - David Gray
One Day Like This - Elbow
A Glorious Day - Embrace
May It Be - Enya
Songbird - Eva Cassidy
Adagio for Strings - William Orbit
Angel - Sarah McLachlan
Porcelain - Moby
The First time ever I saw your face - Leona Lewis
I'm Yours - The Script
Come Home - One Republic

I could go on, and on, and on....... :haha:


----------



## poas

Morning! 
Lovely pics Trin :) 
Sooo glad James was ok to come home April xx
Agh...forgot what I had to say...well done B on weight gain :)....ummm....Hope this monday finds you all as happy and healthy as can be, and for those who are not-big huge fat lady cuddles :)


----------



## mummyApril

good morning all, thankyou again, my plan is to now not have any more illness/sickness in my house! now i am finally starting to feel better, James will be better soon we can actually really enjoy our time together!

He slept ok, waking up for water for his dry throat, and then slept in til 10, hes his happy chirpy self :cloud9:
i know its horrible but with James being ill i think it may of shocked Jay because hes been nothing but a gent to me, i asked what has made him change and he said partly to do with James and partly because he loves me, but do i have the strength to let it carry on :shrug: who knows, for now the best thing is for us to not spend as much time together i think 

hope youre all well what are everyones plans today?


----------



## mummyApril

Trin
this is the same song by the calling (wherever you will go) but by Charlene Soraia iv sung this to James since he was born, he loves it and i think its such a lovely song 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJVzT6QHDD8

i love your photos they are beautiful!


----------



## mummyApril

yay B for your weight gain, go you!

Lissy so amazing you have your own shop well done sweet, will send few bits when i can get out again x


----------



## mummyApril

hayley i hope youre ok xxx


----------



## mummyApril

sarah how are you feeling today? 
crunch hope bloods come back ok :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> From the ridiculous to the sublime :winkwink: I've gone right across the spectrum in the hope that something might be right for your big day..if you find something you like please think of Cara smiling for you and Tori when it plays:cloud9:
> 
> Make You Feel my Love - Adele
> Song for your Babies - Simply Red
> Ed Sheeran - Small bump (acoustic is best)
> Moments in Love - Art of Noise (instrumental but I LOVE it, so calming)
> Lean on Me - Bill Withers
> Wherever You Will Go - The Calling
> We've only Just Begun - The Carpenters
> I'm Alive - Celine Dion
> More Than Words - Extreme
> Sail Away - David Gray
> One Day Like This - Elbow
> A Glorious Day - Embrace
> May It Be - Enya
> Songbird - Eva Cassidy
> Adagio for Strings - William Orbit
> Angel - Sarah McLachlan
> Porcelain - Moby
> The First time ever I saw your face - Leona Lewis
> I'm Yours - The Script
> Come Home - One Republic
> 
> I could go on, and on, and on....... :haha:

Lovely list!! I'll go to my free download site and see which ones they have :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

this is what James is doing currently...
 



Attached Files:







IMG02904-20120213-1122.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> These are supposedly actual writings in Mpumalanga Hospital Records (who knows if the are, but they are very funny)&#8211;
> 
> 1. Examination of genitalia reveals that he is circus sized.
> 
> 2. The patient has no previous history of suicides.
> 
> 3. Patient has left white blood cells at another hospital.
> 
> 4. Patient's medical history has been remarkably insignificant with only 11kgs weight gain in the past three days.
> 
> 5. She has no rigors or shaking chills, but her husband states she was very hot in bed last night.
> 
> 6. Patient has chest pain if she lies on her left side for over a year.
> 
> 7. On the second day the knee was better, and on the third day it disappeared.
> 
> 8. The patient is tearful and crying constantly. She also appears to be depressed.
> 
> 9. The patient has been depressed since she began seeing me in 1993.
> 
> 10. Discharge status: Alive but without my permission.
> 
> 11. Healthy appearing decrepit 69-year old male, mentally alert but forgetful.
> 
> 12. Patient had waffles for breakfast and anorexia for lunch.
> 
> 13. She is numb from her toes down.
> 
> 14. While in ER, she was examined, x-rated and sent home.
> 
> 15. The skin was moist and dry.
> 
> 16. Occasional, constant infrequent headaches.
> 
> 17. Patient was alert and unresponsive.
> 
> 18. Rectal examination revealed a normal size thyroid.
> 
> 19. She stated that she had been constipated for most of her life, until she got a divorce.
> 
> 20. I saw your patient today, who is still under our car for physical therapy.
> 
> 21. Both breasts are equal and reactive to light and accommodation.
> 
> 22. The patient refused autopsy.
> 
> 23. The lab test indicated abnormal lover function.
> 
> 24. Skin: somewhat pale but present.
> 
> 25. Large brown stool ambulating in the hall.
> 
> 26. Patient has two teenage children, but no other abnormalities

This made me cry with laughter :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I had to stop after number 12 to recover my breath:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i was practising being a ninja in the night, after Jay changed James cot sheet he didnt put his monitor back properly, so when hes monitor went off twice in the night i did some funky ninja moves! scary at first though til it clicked what was happening


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin your pics are fabbydocious I love them!!

Have made dh's Valentine's present and finished Henry's hot air balloon this morning :thumbup: Been busy busy. Just need to get a red rose for his present now, I made a kind of hanging vase for him with a heart on it


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> this is what James is doing currently...

awww little cutie. :awww: The cold snap is coming to an end so hopefully no more sickness for you with the coming of nicer weather:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Hi all. Am off work again sick. Will go back to the doctor and take her up on the offer of a sick note. I simply can't cope with everything right now at home and at work. The back pain is just making me even more frustrated when I've told work over and over what makes it worse and they still do nothing to help. I have the crappiest old chair, not even a normal one but they won't give me a decent adjustable one. Ive told them that the speed and frequency of new claims makes it worse but out of 12 other capable team members, they put me on it. I've just had enough. I hate that fucking place and the fuckwhits who work there.


----------



## HollyMonkey

My best friend made a music list for one of her births and she said that when it came to it she couldn't _stand_ any of the songs she'd chosen and wanted silence :haha: 

I'm convinced I'd be the same- music annoys me when I'm running and cycling and painting so I guess it would in labour. I prepared music for that long bike trail of mine last summer but couldn't bring myself to listen to it :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Lyra clearly has a favorite member of our household. Our dog Kano. Whereever I lay her on the floor she rolls and rolls until she gets to where he is laying. We are playing a constant game of her rolling and me bringing her back :dohh: she's distracted currently looking through the vertbaudet catalogue, but I feel it's only a matter of time before her mission to get to Kano starts again.


----------



## Sarachka

On a happier note, the postman brought me a GORGEOUS present from the lovely Addie

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/4791e75d.jpg

Thank you SO SO SO much Addie!! I absolutely love it. She's going to look so cute in it at summer BBQs etc. you're so kind!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hi all. Am off work again sick. Will go back to the doctor and take her up on the offer of a sick note. I simply can't cope with everything right now at home and at work. The back pain is just making me even more frustrated when I've told work over and over what makes it worse and they still do nothing to help. I have the crappiest old chair, not even a normal one but they won't give me a decent adjustable one. Ive told them that the speed and frequency of new claims makes it worse but out of 12 other capable team members, they put me on it. I've just had enough. I hate that fucking place and the fuckwhits who work there.

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0008.gif


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Hi all. Am off work again sick. Will go back to the doctor and take her up on the offer of a sick note. I simply can't cope with everything right now at home and at work. The back pain is just making me even more frustrated when I've told work over and over what makes it worse and they still do nothing to help. I have the crappiest old chair, not even a normal one but they won't give me a decent adjustable one. Ive told them that the speed and frequency of new claims makes it worse but out of 12 other capable team members, they put me on it. I've just had enough. I hate that fucking place and the fuckwhits who work there.

I'm sorry your work aren't being more supportive. It amazes me that workplaces aren't more supportive of pregnant women. I think taking the sick note is a good idea, you don't need the stress of the workplace specially when they're being so useless at supporting you.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and I got a very unexpected tax rebate today!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge outfit from addie!!!:cloud9:

Oh dear Holly's playing with condoms. She's been raiding daddy's bedside table drawer again :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. Am off work again sick. Will go back to the doctor and take her up on the offer of a sick note. I simply can't cope with everything right now at home and at work. The back pain is just making me even more frustrated when I've told work over and over what makes it worse and they still do nothing to help. I have the crappiest old chair, not even a normal one but they won't give me a decent adjustable one. Ive told them that the speed and frequency of new claims makes it worse but out of 12 other capable team members, they put me on it. I've just had enough. I hate that fucking place and the fuckwhits who work there.
> 
> I'm sorry your work aren't being more supportive. It amazes me that workplaces aren't more supportive of pregnant women. I think taking the sick note is a good idea, you don't need the stress of the workplace specially when they're being so useless at supporting you.Click to expand...

Thanks Essie. Yeah one of my very wise friends said last week "why are you being a martyr?" when I told her I turned down the med cert last week. She's right. I just can't wait to be out of there for 9 months.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Lyra clearly has a favorite member of our household. Our dog Kano. Whereever I lay her on the floor she rolls and rolls until she gets to where he is laying. We are playing a constant game of her rolling and me bringing her back :dohh: she's distracted currently looking through the vertbaudet catalogue, but I feel it's only a matter of time before her mission to get to Kano starts again.

That is so cute!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Lunchbreak over, back to work for me :happydance:

https://www.artistsezine.com/Animals%20as%20Artists/Congo%20Portrait.jpg


----------



## addie25

Good morning ladies!! Good afternoon to all the others :thumbup: I am in bed resting and looking at our new book shelf. It really adds to our room. Once our bathroom is done this month and our new reclining chair comes next month our room will be perfect :thumbup:I don't have a busy day today luckily. I am going to pick out some paint samples and then cleaning lady is coming at 1130. I have to stop and get DH a b-day card for tomorrow as well. Hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## Essie

Just seen a horrible video on the news of animal cruelty at a farm in Norfolk. The farmer is now trying to defend the actions of his workers :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Hi all. Am off work again sick. Will go back to the doctor and take her up on the offer of a sick note. I simply can't cope with everything right now at home and at work. The back pain is just making me even more frustrated when I've told work over and over what makes it worse and they still do nothing to help. I have the crappiest old chair, not even a normal one but they won't give me a decent adjustable one. Ive told them that the speed and frequency of new claims makes it worse but out of 12 other capable team members, they put me on it. I've just had enough. I hate that fucking place and the fuckwhits who work there.

It's dead easy to say ah don't worry and just take the time off but I'm the same as you...don't want to do it :nope: That said, you really do need to look after yourself more than ever right now, so I would take some time off for that reason.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> My best friend made a music list for one of her births and she said that when it came to it she couldn't _stand_ any of the songs she'd chosen and wanted silence :haha:
> 
> I'm convinced I'd be the same- music annoys me when I'm running and cycling and painting so I guess it would in labour. I prepared music for that long bike trail of mine last summer but couldn't bring myself to listen to it :shrug:

I swing back and forth about music...sometimes it's lovely to go for a walk with just your own thoughts and the birds singing etc, other times I absolutely LOVE tuning out of life completely to Mr Ipod :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i was practising being a ninja in the night, after Jay changed James cot sheet he didnt put his monitor back properly, so when hes monitor went off twice in the night i did some funky ninja moves! scary at first though til it clicked what was happening

:haha: Been there, done that!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Just seen a horrible video on the news of animal cruelty at a farm in Norfolk. The farmer is now trying to defend the actions of his workers :nope:

I'll never understand people who are cruel to animals or children - I just don't understand what on earth motivates them :nope::shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Booked in to see a doctor at 3:20. It's another new one. Not the one I saw last week and not my normal one so who bets I don't get the answers I want.


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My best friend made a music list for one of her births and she said that when it came to it she couldn't _stand_ any of the songs she'd chosen and wanted silence :haha:
> 
> I'm convinced I'd be the same- music annoys me when I'm running and cycling and painting so I guess it would in labour. I prepared music for that long bike trail of mine last summer but couldn't bring myself to listen to it :shrug:

I enjoyed music during my previous labours and I still associate the songs that were playing when they actually came out with the boys. I also like to sing and it distracts me so I may sing through the contractions. We had a mom who did that, just sang the baby out...better than coughing the baby out which we've also had


----------



## TrinityMom

I went to get the last of my home birth supplies. Due to new consumer protection laws the old linen savers we used to buy for R30 for 20 can't be sold anymore because the packaging is too simple. So in the meantime, you can only buy the ones that are R100 for 30!!! Thank goodness I had something to return form the baby shower which was R100 so I just swapped.

I am battling to move around today. Probably a combo of this time in pregnancy and the lots of standing yesterday but it feels like her head is grinding on my pelvic bones when I stand up. Very sore :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

God there's a really loud chavvy family in the surgery waiting room. What hope do the kids have when their parents are so uncivilised?!


----------



## Sarachka

Luna I loved that twin photo you posted. Bc I have all the kit I am hoping to be able to take lots of photos like that as I won't have to risk the baby being asleep / in a good mood at a schedule time in a studio. I've been pinning portrait ideas.


----------



## TrinityMom

:haha:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVA-A0RqkhM


----------



## mummyApril

Gosh sorry to moan but I'm in so much pain with my bum/hip its been getting progressively worse least I managed to blitz the kitchen


----------



## HollyMonkey

*ADDIE! Thankyou for my lovely monkey outfit! It's wonderful! I nuv it! *
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's soooo sweet, Tori's kicking your hand in the belly pic Trin!! They're really lovely!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> Gosh sorry to moan but I'm in so much pain with my bum/hip its been getting progressively worse least I managed to blitz the kitchen

You've been sick! Stop blitzing things and rest woman!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> That's soooo sweet, Tori's kicking your hand in the belly pic Trin!! They're really lovely!

She was! She was so active - think it was all the flashes. That pic had 4 flashes from different angles with their filter goodies on them (filter goodies - the technical photography term...picked it up yesterday :winkwink:)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Today's creations (not the whole hot air balloon, just the finishing of it!) I need to make/find a small monkey for the hot air balloon basket. And I just went to the florist and got a red rose for the vase for dh tomorrow, but you can have other flowers in it after Valentine's. It has water in the vase due to a waterproof tube fixed in the centre :thumbup: I'm going to make more in different styles/colours and keep them as stock for my craft fair I might do one day!! It was _really_ fun to make!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1









007.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brill. Holly hasn't slept yet today so I can plop her off to bed at 6 and do 2hrs proper painting before cycling time :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Gosh sorry to moan but I'm in so much pain with my bum/hip its been getting progressively worse least I managed to blitz the kitchen

Me too! Except my kitchen is a state!



HollyMonkey said:


> Today's creations (not the whole hot air balloon, just the finishing of it!) I need to make/find a small monkey for the hot air balloon basket. And I just went to the florist and got a red rose for the vase for dh tomorrow, but you can have other flowers in it after Valentine's. It has water in the vase due to a waterproof tube fixed in the centre :thumbup: I'm going to make more in different styles/colours and keep them as stock for my craft fair I might do one day!! It was _really_ fun to make!

Looooove the outfit and looooove the creation.

This year I am getting OH absolutely nothing!


----------



## HollyMonkey

April! THANKYOU!!!!

April has sent Holly an AMAZING PRESENT but I'm going to get action pics before I reveal what she sent me! :happydance:

Bathtime soon for mini monkey :winkwink:

So kind, Holly will be in shock with delight xxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

B I posted the stuff to your mum today, I hope it gets there before they depart for France. I did it first class so hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## cassie04

Hi everybody! :hi: how was everyones weekend? :shrug: what did you all get up to!

I wasnt intending on being on here today as i have an iffy tummy and back (if april/kit/vicki/Vanessa havent already told you :haha: since i had a rant on facebook! but i *HAD* to come on here to say a huge

*THANK YOU* TO KIT and ADDIE the post man delivered me some gorgeous suprises! 

Addie bought baby reed a beautiful dress with matching sun hat and knick knacks :haha: and it was beautiful and turquoisy

Then Kit bought baby Reed 2 gorgeous outits and a lovely pink blanket that i have actually put ready to go into her moses basket :thumbup:

And i appreciate both of your beautiful kind words in your messages! i cant get over how lovely and supportive you are! :hugs: I took a picture on my phone of your gifts and sent them to dave while he is at work and he cant get over how lush and caring all of you on here are to us!

Im sorry to nash again! Im just feeling terribly grissly so going to have a bath and see if i can shake off this tummy ache and back ache! 

Sending lots of love to all you girls :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

My prior worries about the different doctor were totally unfounded. Within 2 minutes I was out of his office with a sick note for 2 weeks in my hand.


----------



## kit_cat

Just wanted to see if this works.......

https://vimeo.com/36694007


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Today's creations (not the whole hot air balloon, just the finishing of it!) I need to make/find a small monkey for the hot air balloon basket. And I just went to the florist and got a red rose for the vase for dh tomorrow, but you can have other flowers in it after Valentine's. It has water in the vase due to a waterproof tube fixed in the centre :thumbup: I'm going to make more in different styles/colours and keep them as stock for my craft fair I might do one day!! It was _really_ fun to make!

Ahh beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Wow..it's turtle present day all over the world I think :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look what April got Holly!!!! Best bath ever with BATH CRAYONS!!!:happydance: She forgot all about the plughole monster:haha:

Holly says a big thankyou and sends you lots of kisses April:hugs:

Yay for sick note Sarachka!

Off to have a constructive evening since LO is asleep early:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









033.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2









034.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> My prior worries about the different doctor were totally unfounded. Within 2 minutes I was out of his office with a sick note for 2 weeks in my hand.

Excellent. Hope you are able to get some proper rest and relaxation :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I cut her hair after her bath, chin length bob and fringe since it was all scraggly. Looks very cute :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Look what April got Holly!!!! Best bath ever with BATH CRAYONS!!!:happydance: She forgot all about the plughole monster:haha:
> 
> Holly says a big thankyou and sends you lots of kisses April:hugs:
> 
> Yay for sick note Sarachka!
> 
> Off to have a constructive evening since LO is asleep early:thumbup:

:haha: Fantastic present for Holly!! Clever April :thumbup: Holly's having such fun!!!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Just wanted to see if this works.......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36694007

OMG LOVE! and you sound so cool! I wish I had a cool accent :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if this works.......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36694007
> 
> OMG LOVE! and you sound so cool! I wish I had a cool accent :brat:Click to expand...

:haha: Cool accent? Really? I've been told I sound aggressive. I take it you could understand me ok?


----------



## Sarachka

*OMG Cara is soooooooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* do you just have overwhelming urges to snog her gorgeous cheeks all day long?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if this works.......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36694007
> 
> OMG LOVE! and you sound so cool! I wish I had a cool accent :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Cool accent? Really? I've been told I sound aggressive. I take it you could understand me ok?Click to expand...

I'll admit, I'm a bit accent-racist but I really like yours. I was just going to say that it's a lovely soft and friendly accent.


----------



## Sarachka

Look what I made for the big occasion!

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleawards12.gif


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Gosh sorry to moan but I'm in so much pain with my bum/hip its been getting progressively worse least I managed to blitz the kitchen
> 
> You've been sick! Stop blitzing things and rest woman!Click to expand...

i am resting now but i felt better so i thought needs must iv taken ibuprofen and have to take a wee sample into surgery tomorrow


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if this works.......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36694007
> 
> OMG LOVE! and you sound so cool! I wish I had a cool accent :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Cool accent? Really? I've been told I sound aggressive. I take it you could understand me ok?Click to expand...

Aggressive?! I'd say pretty much the opposite!
Yep, I could understand you just fine :thumbup:
I watched about a dozen Catherine Cookson mini series' when I was pregnant and when Rhyko was in th NICU :haha: it sounds like a similar accent to how those characters always talked.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Gosh sorry to moan but I'm in so much pain with my bum/hip its been getting progressively worse least I managed to blitz the kitchen
> 
> Me too! Except my kitchen is a state!
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Today's creations (not the whole hot air balloon, just the finishing of it!) I need to make/find a small monkey for the hot air balloon basket. And I just went to the florist and got a red rose for the vase for dh tomorrow, but you can have other flowers in it after Valentine's. It has water in the vase due to a waterproof tube fixed in the centre :thumbup: I'm going to make more in different styles/colours and keep them as stock for my craft fair I might do one day!! It was _really_ fun to make!Click to expand...
> 
> Looooove the outfit and looooove the creation.
> 
> This year I am getting OH absolutely nothing!Click to expand...

yes but you really DO need to rest, if i drove id do your housework for you :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Look what I made for the big occasion!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleawards12.gif

cuuuute! :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April! THANKYOU!!!!
> 
> April has sent Holly an AMAZING PRESENT but I'm going to get action pics before I reveal what she sent me! :happydance:
> 
> Bathtime soon for mini monkey :winkwink:
> 
> So kind, Holly will be in shock with delight xxxxxx

YAY im glad they got to you, and i hope Holly will have lots of fun :D


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, yes - and Cara is sooooo lovely :cloud9:

I'm just obsessed with accents :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *OMG Cara is soooooooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* do you just have overwhelming urges to snog her gorgeous cheeks all day long?!?!?!?!!?

Haha! Yes, I can often be found snogging said cheeks. Thanks Sezi :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hi everybody! :hi: how was everyones weekend? :shrug: what did you all get up to!
> 
> I wasnt intending on being on here today as i have an iffy tummy and back (if april/kit/vicki/Vanessa havent already told you :haha: since i had a rant on facebook! but i *HAD* to come on here to say a huge
> 
> *THANK YOU* TO KIT and ADDIE the post man delivered me some gorgeous suprises!
> 
> Addie bought baby reed a beautiful dress with matching sun hat and knick knacks :haha: and it was beautiful and turquoisy
> 
> Then Kit bought baby Reed 2 gorgeous outits and a lovely pink blanket that i have actually put ready to go into her moses basket :thumbup:
> 
> And i appreciate both of your beautiful kind words in your messages! i cant get over how lovely and supportive you are! :hugs: I took a picture on my phone of your gifts and sent them to dave while he is at work and he cant get over how lush and caring all of you on here are to us!
> 
> Im sorry to nash again! Im just feeling terribly grissly so going to have a bath and see if i can shake off this tummy ache and back ache!
> 
> Sending lots of love to all you girls :flower:

not jumping the gun or anything but LABOUR!!:winkwink: lol


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Look what I made for the big occasion!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleawards12.gif

FAB!!!! I'm thinking Thursday evening for the big event?? Any objections anyone??


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Just wanted to see if this works.......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36694007

omg i just teared up at 'kind of meeting' Cara, what a darling she is and so clever too! awww she made me all :cry: nuv her!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Look what April got Holly!!!! Best bath ever with BATH CRAYONS!!!:happydance: She forgot all about the plughole monster:haha:
> 
> Holly says a big thankyou and sends you lots of kisses April:hugs:
> 
> Yay for sick note Sarachka!
> 
> Off to have a constructive evening since LO is asleep early:thumbup:

she looks like she really enjoys them! i knew how much she lovesssss drawing on things shes not allowed to :haha: so when i saw them i was like these are made for Holly!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Look what I made for the big occasion!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleawards12.gif
> 
> FAB!!!! I'm thinking Thursday evening for the big event?? Any objections anyone??Click to expand...

Sounds good. So that would be morning time for me and Molly. Just let me know what time. If I am lucky Rhyko will be asleep napping!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if this works.......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36694007
> 
> OMG LOVE! and you sound so cool! I wish I had a cool accent :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Cool accent? Really? I've been told I sound aggressive. I take it you could understand me ok?Click to expand...

far from aggressive i love your accent


----------



## Sarachka

does anyone else want a new siggy? I've got Photoshop open


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if this works.......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36694007
> 
> OMG LOVE! and you sound so cool! I wish I had a cool accent :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Cool accent? Really? I've been told I sound aggressive. I take it you could understand me ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Aggressive?! I'd say pretty much the opposite!
> Yep, I could understand you just fine :thumbup:
> I watched about a dozen Catherine Cookson mini series' when I was pregnant and when Rhyko was in th NICU :haha: it sounds like a similar accent to how those characters always talked.Click to expand...

i love Catherine Cookson


----------



## Mollykins

Hello all. Kit, you asked after the health of the house... all is well. OH is still hacking horribly butgetting better every day. Thursday for TA's? Sounds good to me, I'll do my best to make it on.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Look what I made for the big occasion!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleawards12.gif
> 
> FAB!!!! I'm thinking Thursday evening for the big event?? Any objections anyone??Click to expand...

can i get back to you on that, meant to be meeting my sister and mum, but if everyone else can only do that day you can carry on :)


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Just wanted to see if this works.......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36694007

I LOVEEEEEEEEEE THIS SHE IS JUST ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WAS SO NICE MEETING HER!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Essie

Kit I love your accent. Caras lunch looks very tidy compared to lyra :haha: Cara is so gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Our granny dog, Storm, just died :cry:


----------



## addie25

The girls are camera shy. They were moving a lot so I take out my phone to video tape and they stop. I rub my belly but nope they wont move for the camera lol. Hopefully they get over being camera shy bc we will be video taping a lottttt when they are born in May!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> The girls are camera shy. They were moving a lot so I take out my phone to video tape and they stop. I rub my belly but nope they wont move for the camera lol. Hopefully they get over being camera shy bc we will be video taping a lottttt when they are born in May!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Elina does this too! Divas!!!

I have bad news for your purse, Adz, Gymboree has a turtle range!!! I realllly think your little ladies NEEEEEEEED some outfits from it

https://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_...<>ast_id=1408474395917465&bmUID=1329158679628

https://s7ondemand1.scene7.com/is/image/Gymboree/17085736?$OUTFITMAIN$

https://s7ondemand1.scene7.com/is/image/Gymboree/17085731?$OUTFITMAIN$


----------



## addie25

Im so sorry Trin :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin im real sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Sarah such cute outfits!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Trin :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Kit, I love your video! And I love your voice :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Look what I made for the big occasion!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleawards12.gif
> 
> FAB!!!! I'm thinking Thursday evening for the big event?? Any objections anyone??Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good. So that would be morning time for me and Molly. Just let me know what time. If I am lucky Rhyko will be asleep napping!Click to expand...




Mollykins said:


> Hello all. Kit, you asked after the health of the house... all is well. OH is still hacking horribly butgetting better every day. Thursday for TA's? Sounds good to me, I'll do my best to make it on.




mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Look what I made for the big occasion!
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/turtleawards12.gif
> 
> FAB!!!! I'm thinking Thursday evening for the big event?? Any objections anyone??Click to expand...
> 
> can i get back to you on that, meant to be meeting my sister and mum, but if everyone else can only do that day you can carry on :)Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, if it's a weeknight, it would need to be around 8pm in order for me to be ready (after Cara is in bed) but that would mean it's 10pm for Trin and 12pm for Molly and Luna, and 2pm? for addie and Newbs? (I can't keep up :dohh:) Like B, I have company at the weekend and alas, my friends probably would think I had finally lost it if I suddenly appeared in my cocktail dress and stilettos and played on the laptop for a couple of hours :haha: I can't do tomorrow as we're out for a meal :happydance:, Wednesday I'm running, and Friday my friends are here for the weekend. 

Ok, if not Thursday it would be next week..Monday? How does the 8pm UK time work for everyone?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit I love your accent. Caras lunch looks very tidy compared to lyra :haha: Cara is so gorgeous :cloud9:

Ahh fooled you! :haha: No, that's after the messy stuff has been gobbled up. I had washed off her chicken hotpot face pack before I took the video :thumbup: At the moment I offer her something finger foody after her meal as she is still not good with proper solid food.

Thanks Essie x


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Trin :hugs: Sad day! It's so hard to lose a pet. :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

Aw Trin, so sorry about doggie :( Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Kit, I love your video! And I love your voice :cloud9:

Thanks Trin....you need to do one of those so we can hear you :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Ok, if not Thursday it would be next week..Monday? How does the 8pm UK time work for everyone?

I may have to leave early if it's 10pm my time, but I know I'm the only one in the late time zone so whatever works for everyone else


----------



## TrinityMom

Dh just finished burying Storm :cry: Poor Baldar, our staffie, is very unsure. Storm was 12 1/2 and the boss. Baldar is our next oldest dog, he's 11 1/2 and has been her friend all his life. too sad :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I love your video! And I love your voice :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks Trin....you need to do one of those so we can hear you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh god no!!! I hate my recorded voice


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Dh just finished burying Storm :cry: Poor Baldar, our staffie, is very unsure. Storm was 12 1/2 and the boss. Baldar is our next oldest dog, he's 11 1/2 and has been her friend all his life. too sad :cry:

Oh poor Baldar....how sad. Had Storm been ill? I realise 12 1/2 is quite old for an Alsatian (that's what he looks like anyway)

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Trin.I am so sorry about your granny dog. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, if not Thursday it would be next week..Monday? How does the 8pm UK time work for everyone?
> 
> I may have to leave early if it's 10pm my time, but I know I'm the only one in the late time zone so whatever works for everyone elseClick to expand...

I can try and kick them off by 7.30/9.30 but was saying 8pm/10pm just in case Cara had other plans. That way, you might be able to stay until the end?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Kit, I love your video! And I love your voice :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks Trin....you need to do one of those so we can hear you :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god no!!! I hate my recorded voiceClick to expand...

I hate mine too!! Go on...... :)


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, my recorded voice makes me sound 16 and super girlie. Obnoxious really. I'm sure you sound lively. I like the SA accent. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I want to hear Trin's voice!!! :brat:

You all have heard mine and I feel as Molly does - I think I sound young and silly :haha:


----------



## poas

Evening....So sorry about Storm Trin xx
Kit, I love Cara!!She is soooo cute and I think there must be something in the turtle gene pool as Esme occasionally looks a certain way and (I think) looks like Cara...bet that sounds weird eh? Ah well.
Oh and your voice sounds like a kids tv presenter I think :)
Soooo....how are y'all?


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Dh just finished burying Storm :cry: Poor Baldar, our staffie, is very unsure. Storm was 12 1/2 and the boss. Baldar is our next oldest dog, he's 11 1/2 and has been her friend all his life. too sad :cry:
> 
> Oh poor Baldar....how sad. Had Storm been ill? I realise 12 1/2 is quite old for an Alsatian (that's what he looks like anyway)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, she was German Shepherd. No, she's just old. We suspected she had cancer. She's had a growth for years which the vet said when she was 8 she was too old to have removed. She's slow like an old dog, but she came and greeted me at the gate this afternoon, ate Zeus's leftover lunch and about 20 minutes before she died she was up having a drink of water...so it was quick and (I hope) painless


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Trin, my recorded voice makes me sound 16 and super girlie. Obnoxious really. I'm sure you sound lively. I like the SA accent. :thumbup:

I like the SA accent too Molly :thumbup: I bet you don't sound like you think you do...I also like American accents too :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i know i moan about him, but Jay really is being nice, he told me to go rest upstairs, and then told me to come down a bit later, waiting for me was a romantic meal, when i went to sit down on the chair was a card, a box of chocolates and a single red rose :cloud9: this is the Jay i met i hope he stays xx


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok, if not Thursday it would be next week..Monday? How does the 8pm UK time work for everyone?
> 
> I may have to leave early if it's 10pm my time, but I know I'm the only one in the late time zone so whatever works for everyone elseClick to expand...
> 
> I can try and kick them off by 7.30/9.30 but was saying 8pm/10pm just in case Cara had other plans. That way, you might be able to stay until the end?Click to expand...

:thumbup: As long as it works for everyone else


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, my recorded voice makes me sound 16 and super girlie. Obnoxious really. I'm sure you sound lively. I like the SA accent. :thumbup:
> 
> I like the SA accent too Molly :thumbup: I bet you don't sound like you think you do...I also like American accents too :thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't know anyone (before now) who likes the South African accent...even south africans :haha: But then our accents are really diverse depending on where you are - like anywhere I suppose

One day I will get brave and record something...maybe :blush:


----------



## LunaLady

I think American 'accents' are so blah! Do we really have an accent?! If it is it's "Monotone" or "I've been tranquilized" :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> i know i moan about him, but Jay really is being nice, he told me to go rest upstairs, and then told me to come down a bit later, waiting for me was a romantic meal, when i went to sit down on the chair was a card, a box of chocolates and a single red rose :cloud9: this is the Jay i met i hope he stays xx

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## poas

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Trin, my recorded voice makes me sound 16 and super girlie. Obnoxious really. I'm sure you sound lively. I like the SA accent. :thumbup:
> 
> I like the SA accent too Molly :thumbup: I bet you don't sound like you think you do...I also like American accents too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know anyone (before now) who likes the South African accent...even south africans :haha: But then our accents are really diverse depending on where you are - like anywhere I suppose
> 
> One day I will get brave and record something...maybe :blush:Click to expand...

I LOVE the S.A accent, after my first molar preg I moved away from friends and family and worked in a crappy hotel and life was very grim until I met a beautiful S.A man. He was 6''8 and made me feel ever so safe and was probably the kindest person I knew until I met Ed.
Anyhow, he taught me a few bits of S.A and ever since I have loved the accent...and...imitated it with one of my other best friends who has family out there :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Off to bed. It's been a fraught night and my pain levels are through the roof :(

On a good note I did put one family-sized butternut mac and cheese and a single serving one in the freezer :thumbup: (butternut mac and cheese is our healthy version of mac and cheese - half the sauce is mashed butternut with a touch of lime juice)

Night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, the American mid west accent can seem very flat, I agree. But as you know, different areas of the US have different accents. Think Louisiana, Montana, it even NY.


----------



## mummyApril

good night Trin x


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Evening....So sorry about Storm Trin xx
> Kit, I love Cara!!She is soooo cute and I think there must be something in the turtle gene pool as Esme occasionally looks a certain way and (I think) looks like Cara...bet that sounds weird eh? Ah well.
> Oh and your voice sounds like a kids tv presenter I think :)
> Soooo....how are y'all?

Really? How interesting! They aren't unalike I suppose. Both cute as buttons :cloud9: When you say kids TV presenter, do you mean an existing one or one in general? I must have gone all Blue Peter after the sundae making session with the twins at the weekend :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*Fee fi fo fum
Here I come
TO EAT CARA
Yum Yum* https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif

She's just too A D O R A B L E!


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..good night my lovely. I'm so sorry again about Storm :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Trin I'm so sorry for your dog 

:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow we have an official Turtle Awards banner this time! :happydance:

Had massive yum dinner and did 40mins on the bike really fast because I was feeling speedypants and listened to dialogues 70-93 on my Italian disc- they go up to 100 so nearly at the end but I need to revise all the gaps in my understanding with the book, so am off to bed to do a bit of that now, with a nice cup of decaf tea and a proteinous snackoid for my tum tum.:munch: After dinner bloods at 85 :thumbup:

Sleep tight everyone :kiss: xxxx

ps- hope Jay keeps up the good work April!! And Sarachka thanks for clothes! I'm sure they'll arrive in time, I've warned my mum to keep a look out :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *Fee fi fo fum
> Here I come
> TO EAT CARA
> Yum Yum* https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/kneu_monster.gif
> 
> She's just too A D O R A B L E!

Hey! Back off!! You've clearly already eaten a baby!!!! :haha:


----------



## poas

Just a generic tv presenter :) I now imagine you AND B as 1950's style Mummy's :) All soft cardi's and floury hands cooking fairy cakes for the girlies :)
Ahh...I'm tired and off on a million tangents, maybe I should retire for the night...Adieu xx


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> I think American 'accents' are so blah! Do we really have an accent?! If it is it's "Monotone" or "I've been tranquilized" :haha:




Mollykins said:


> Luna, the American mid west accent can seem very flat, I agree. But as you know, different areas of the US have different accents. Think Louisiana, Montana, it even NY.

It's funny but none of us think we have accents. People often think I'm Irish but if you heard the Irish accent next to mine, they are nothing alike.

Molly..Louisiana accents are heavy Southern ones...am I right? And NY accents are like Noo Yoik...is that right? Where does yours fit in..and yours Luna?


----------



## addie25

I was born in NY and I do not have a NY accent at all. My brothers do not have NY accents at all. Even my dad who lived in NY for over 40 years does not have a NY accent. I don't know what kind of accent we have, we sound just fine lol!!!! B has heard me speak be4, what do I sound like :shrug::shrug::shrug: My mom has a French accent but she is from France and never got rid of it when she came to America. Sounds lovely.


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think American 'accents' are so blah! Do we really have an accent?! If it is it's "Monotone" or "I've been tranquilized" :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, the American mid west accent can seem very flat, I agree. But as you know, different areas of the US have different accents. Think Louisiana, Montana, it even NY.Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny but none of us think we have accents. People often think I'm Irish but if you heard the Irish accent next to mine, they are nothing alike.
> 
> Molly..Louisiana accents are heavy Southern ones...am I right? And NY accents are like Noo Yoik...is that right? Where does yours fit in..and yours Luna?Click to expand...

Yes, sounds right. Hmm... Trying to think objectively... I am mix. I've spent quite a bit of time as a child visiting my southern relatives so that comes out easily, more time spent with my aunt and uncle when I was a bit older and my uncle was from London originally, then there is a touch of Canadian. I suspect that its from being so close to it growing up in Alaska. ha! Not so helpful eh? :haha: one will take more prevalence than the other depending on mood or company. My OH makes fun of me when one comes out more than the other. Typically its the southern that takes the forefront.... It's where, I think, all my religious expressions come from. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Just a generic tv presenter :) I now imagine you AND B as 1950's style Mummy's :) All soft cardi's and floury hands cooking fairy cakes for the girlies :)
> Ahh...I'm tired and off on a million tangents, maybe I should retire for the night...Adieu xx

:rofl:

Love it! That's about as far removed from me as you could get..now where's my flowery apron........

Night Lissy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I was born in NY and I do not have a NY accent at all. My brothers do not have NY accents at all. Even my dad who lived in NY for over 40 years does not have a NY accent. I don't know what kind of accent we have, we sound just fine lol!!!! B has heard me speak be4, what do I sound like :shrug::shrug::shrug: My mom has a French accent but she is from France and never got rid of it when she came to America. Sounds lovely.

I already have your voice in my head addie :haha: In my head you sound like Luna :haha::haha: I don't know why :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think American 'accents' are so blah! Do we really have an accent?! If it is it's "Monotone" or "I've been tranquilized" :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, the American mid west accent can seem very flat, I agree. But as you know, different areas of the US have different accents. Think Louisiana, Montana, it even NY.Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny but none of us think we have accents. People often think I'm Irish but if you heard the Irish accent next to mine, they are nothing alike.
> 
> Molly..Louisiana accents are heavy Southern ones...am I right? And NY accents are like Noo Yoik...is that right? Where does yours fit in..and yours Luna?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, sounds right. Hmm... Trying to think objectively... I am mix. I've spent quite a bit of time as a child visiting my southern relatives so that comes out easily, more time spent with my aunt and uncle when I was a bit older and my uncle was from London originally, then there is a touch of Canadian. I suspect that its from being so close to it growing up in Alaska. ha! Not so helpful eh? :haha: one will take more prevalence than the other depending on mood or company. My OH makes fun of me when one comes out more than the other. Typically its the southern that takes the forefront.... It's where, I think, all my religious expressions come from. :shrug:Click to expand...

So you're like a "Gone with the Wind" accent....why Miss Molly, I do believe you're a Southern Belle :happydance:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I was born in NY and I do not have a NY accent at all. My brothers do not have NY accents at all. Even my dad who lived in NY for over 40 years does not have a NY accent. I don't know what kind of accent we have, we sound just fine lol!!!! B has heard me speak be4, what do I sound like :shrug::shrug::shrug: My mom has a French accent but she is from France and never got rid of it when she came to America. Sounds lovely.
> 
> I already have your voice in my head addie :haha: In my head you sound like Luna :haha::haha: I don't know why :shrug:Click to expand...

In my head you all sound like me :haha: A rather narcissistic view but nevertheless you do.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I was born in NY and I do not have a NY accent at all. My brothers do not have NY accents at all. Even my dad who lived in NY for over 40 years does not have a NY accent. I don't know what kind of accent we have, we sound just fine lol!!!! B has heard me speak be4, what do I sound like :shrug::shrug::shrug: My mom has a French accent but she is from France and never got rid of it when she came to America. Sounds lovely.
> 
> I already have your voice in my head addie :haha: In my head you sound like Luna :haha::haha: I don't know why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> In my head you all sound like me :haha: A rather narcissistic view but nevertheless you do.Click to expand...

:haha: Well, do us a video and then we'll tell you if you're right :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I don't think I have an accent :shrug: I'm a massive accent sponge though. Give me ten minutes with someone with a broad accent and I'm fighting the urge to copy it.


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I was born in NY and I do not have a NY accent at all. My brothers do not have NY accents at all. Even my dad who lived in NY for over 40 years does not have a NY accent. I don't know what kind of accent we have, we sound just fine lol!!!! B has heard me speak be4, what do I sound like :shrug::shrug::shrug: My mom has a French accent but she is from France and never got rid of it when she came to America. Sounds lovely.
> 
> I already have your voice in my head addie :haha: In my head you sound like Luna :haha::haha: I don't know why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my head you all sound like me :haha: A rather narcissistic view but nevertheless you do.Click to expand...




kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I was born in NY and I do not have a NY accent at all. My brothers do not have NY accents at all. Even my dad who lived in NY for over 40 years does not have a NY accent. I don't know what kind of accent we have, we sound just fine lol!!!! B has heard me speak be4, what do I sound like :shrug::shrug::shrug: My mom has a French accent but she is from France and never got rid of it when she came to America. Sounds lovely.
> 
> I already have your voice in my head addie :haha: In my head you sound like Luna :haha::haha: I don't know why :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: You are both 2 funny!! Well when u watch shows about NY or NJ just know I do not sound like them at all!! I hate all those NJ shows that make the people who live here seem so low class (the people on the shows are) but thats only a select portion of NJ. I am not like that at all and do not sound like them at all.


----------



## Mollykins

Gone with the Wind *swoon* Ridiculous movie for me to love so much but aught... It can't be helped. :haha:


----------



## Essie

Night night my loves :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Gone with the Wind *swoon* Ridiculous movie for me to love so much but ahhh... It can't be helped. :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I don't think I have an accent :shrug: I'm a massive accent sponge though. Give me ten minutes with someone with a broad accent and I'm fighting the urge to copy it.

You will of course have an accent but I'd love to meet you and have you talking Glaswegian in 10 minutes!! What fun!! :haha:

Night lovely :hugs:


----------



## addie25

How do u put up a video?? I just took one on my phone.


----------



## addie25

I tried to put it on like I do my pictures and it said invalid file :shrug::shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Gone with the Wind *swoon* Ridiculous movie for me to love so much but ahhh... It can't be helped. :haha:

You and me both Molly...I have loved that film since I was little...it's escapism on a massive scale. They just don't make films like that any more :nope:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I tried to put it on like I do my pictures and it said invalid file :shrug::shrug:

You could upload it to vimeo.com like I did earlier, then post a link on here :shrug:


----------



## addie25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1GIkKRMJkA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

LETS SEE IF THIS WORKS. IF IT DOES IT IS MY VOICE. LET'S SEE WHO IS CORRECT IN HOW I SOUND :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

THIS ONE DIDN'T WORK THE ONE ON THE NEXT PAGE DID THO.


----------



## addie25

YAYA I DID IT!!!!!! SHANNON TOLD ME HOW 2 AND THANK U KIT FOR TELLING ME HOW YOU PUT URS UP BE4 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

The don't (make them like that anymore) do they? Shame really.


----------



## addie25

OH how funnnnnnn!!!!!! I have a new addiction, posting videos!!!!! I will make a video of the girls room and bathrooms in a couple weeks when they are all complete!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I HAVE A NEW WAY TO CLEAR THE THREAD....... POST A VIDEO OF ME SINGING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1GIkKRMJkA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> LETS SEE IF THIS WORKS. IF IT DOES IT IS MY VOICE. LET'S SEE WHO IS CORRECT IN HOW I SOUND :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ahhhh, it says it's private when I click on it :(


----------



## addie25

Oh no what does it ask you for a code or something?? I didn't program a code.


----------



## addie25

OK uploaded it again and didn't make it private. Will post when it saves.


----------



## addie25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgU8gYvCQkA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## addie25

Ok I see it on my youtube page now. I will take it down in a few days bc I don't usually put anything on youtube. I just have a page to subscribe to other people.


----------



## Mollykins

Omg. I took a voice recording of myself. :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ok I see it on my youtube page now. I will take it down in a few days bc I don't usually put anything on youtube. I just have a page to subscribe to other people.

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss!!  it worked!!! You sound like someone famous.....an actress....it will come to me......you have a lovely voice :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I see it on my youtube page now. I will take it down in a few days bc I don't usually put anything on youtube. I just have a page to subscribe to other people.
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss!! it worked!!! You sound like someone famous.....an actress....it will come to me......you have a lovely voice :thumbup:Click to expand...

You are funny :hugs::hugs: I have to see your way of putting up videos bc I don't want my videos on facebook when I want to post just for your girls.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> The don't (make them like that anymore) do they? Shame really.

I used to have it on old fashioned video and watch it every once in a while but I no longer have a video player...I need to buy it on DVD I think :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh Addie, you enunciate very clearing and have the slow, unhurried speech native to parts of the East coast. Very pretty. :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Omg. I took a voice recording of myself. :shock:

:happydance: Can you upload????? I'd love to hear your voice :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Now listening to my voice I have no idea how to classify it! I'm struck by nerves now!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I tried to put it on like I do my pictures and it said invalid file :shrug::shrug:
> 
> You could upload it to vimeo.com like I did earlier, then post a link on here :shrug:Click to expand...

I just downloaded vimeo. Do you tape yourself on vimeo or do you tape yourself and then upload to vimeo bc when I went upload to my video it doesn't give me vimeo as an option. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

i hate my recorded voice i sound 'dumb' lol


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Ahh Addie, you enunciate very clearing and have the slow, unhurried speech native to parts of the East coast. Very pretty. :flower:

I usually speak fast if in a conversation!! :haha:


----------



## addie25

Molly put up your voice and April also!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

So who else is posting their voice?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> So who else is posting their voice?

You! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie!!! I know who you sound like!!! You are the voice of Gossip Girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Now listening to my voice I have no idea how to classify it! I'm struck by nerves now!

Go on...share!! :)


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I tried to put it on like I do my pictures and it said invalid file :shrug::shrug:
> 
> You could upload it to vimeo.com like I did earlier, then post a link on here :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I just downloaded vimeo. Do you tape yourself on vimeo or do you tape yourself and then upload to vimeo bc when I went upload to my video it doesn't give me vimeo as an option. :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

No, you need to upload your existing video to vimeo :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i hate my recorded voice i sound 'dumb' lol

Bet you don't!


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i hate my recorded voice i sound 'dumb' lol




kit_cat said:


> Addie!!! I know who you sound like!!! You are the voice of Gossip Girl!!!!!!!!!!

DARN IT, I DIDN'T WANT YOU TO KNOW I WAS FAMOUS :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

Ok I uploaded a video to vimeo and it says it takes 30 min to upload onto that program so we shall see, hope it words this way I don't have to use youtube and I can take a real video to post for you ladies and the entire world wont see it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i hate my recorded voice i sound 'dumb' lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Addie!!! I know who you sound like!!! You are the voice of Gossip Girl!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> DARN IT, I DIDN'T WANT YOU TO KNOW I WAS FAMOUS :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

I actually do think you sound like her..whoever she is :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

i dont really have a voice at the moment with getting over my cold lol huskyyy lol


----------



## addie25

I havent seen the show. I will watch next time and see. Oh my I have a famous voice :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Addie!!! I know who you sound like!!! You are the voice of Gossip Girl!!!!!!!!!!

omg i was going to say that!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Ok I uploaded a video to vimeo and it says it takes 30 min to upload onto that program so we shall see, hope it words this way I don't have to use youtube and I can take a real video to post for you ladies and the entire world wont see it :thumbup::thumbup:

Yeah, I think it takes a while to upload...my clip from earlier took over an hour!


----------



## addie25

Are these videos private or can people watch them (besides the people you are sending the video 2)


----------



## Mollykins

Oh gawd... The nerves. Stupid really. I "talk" to you girls for over a year and share all sorts of person.al particulars but my voice??? :haha: :blush:


----------



## addie25

I ACTUALLY DO SOUND LIKE HER :thumbup::thumbup: I just looked her voice up on youtube. 2 funny!!:haha::haha:


----------



## mummyApril

when i upload to youtube i only put only people with the linnk can view it so the whole world cant take 2 secs to upload too x


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Oh gawd... The nerves. Stupid really. I "talk" to you girls for over a year and share all sorts of person.al particulars but my voice??? :haha: :blush:

im like that though so dont worry i think its called shy? lol x


----------



## addie25

I did put it to private but didn't know if everyone had a youtube and when Kit went to watch it wouldn't let her so I just made it public and will erase it in a couple days and then just start using the program Kit suggested. Hopefully it works for me.


----------



## mummyApril

iv got some videos on facebook some from a few years back one when i was very drunk dancing:blush: embarrassing


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Are these videos private or can people watch them (besides the people you are sending the video 2)

See the link below which should answer your questions...

https://vimeo.com/faq#private_video_search


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh gawd... The nerves. Stupid really. I "talk" to you girls for over a year and share all sorts of person.al particulars but my voice??? :haha: :blush:
> 
> im like that though so dont worry i think its called shy? lol xClick to expand...

Ohhhh put up your voice pwease!!! I did and it turns out I sound famous :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I have to send it via email to you. Oh goodness, try not to judge! I tried to read evenly.


----------



## addie25

Thanks Kit!!


----------



## Mollykins

I think I'm going to vomit.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, I have to send it via email to you. Oh goodness, try not to judge! I tried to read evenly.

I don't have it yet?? Big file maybe??


----------



## addie25

Put it up for everyone to hear please :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think I'm going to vomit.

No, don't vomit, it's really not a good look :winkwink:


----------



## Mollykins

I've just sent it off after I made that post.


----------



## Mollykins

Too right Kit. Honestly though.... You'd think I was getting ready to go on stage or something.


----------



## LunaLady

Molly you are so funny!! :haha: To be so nervous about your voice. I was kind of nervous before when I posted videos here of me talking to Rhyko... only because I have 'accent envy' :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Too right Kit. Honestly though.... You'd think I was getting ready to go on stage or something.

Can't imagine how nervous you'd be if you had to present the TAs like me :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

April I loved hearing your voice in the video you had on FB recently where the girls and Jay were playing in the snow :cloud9: Just love the English accent!!!! :swoon:


----------



## addie25

Luna so do we sound alike :shrug::shrug: I just posted a video of my voice a couple pages back.


----------



## LunaLady

Addie! Your voice is so lovely! You should do recorded children's books or something. Your girls are going to love listening to you read them stories :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

I will say that I sound differently when talking to the children/babies.


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Addie! Your voice is so lovely! You should do recorded children's books or something. Your girls are going to love listening to you read them stories :cloud9:

Thank you!!! I loveeee reading. It was my favorite part of teaching my kindergarten students when I got to read them stories and put on all the voices!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh addie ! I loved hearing you .... So did dh lol

And kit you sound just like I imagined xxx


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Luna so do we sound alike :shrug::shrug: I just posted a video of my voice a couple pages back.

Yes, I think we have the same 'accent'. I'm not sure if our voices sound alike, though. I should record another video... But here's one of me talking to Rhyko... I sound like an airhead, though... :haha:

https://vimeo.com/35844787


----------



## addie25

I am jealous of Kits accent. I always wanted to sound like I am from England!!


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Luna :hugs: we need to hear more from different parts of England like Cassie and Jaynie :)


----------



## kit_cat

:happydance: I've heard Molly's voice!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:

Now...how to get it on here......:-k


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> I don't think I have an accent :shrug: I'm a massive accent sponge though. Give me ten minutes with someone with a broad accent and I'm fighting the urge to copy it.

Oh, I am so this way, too!! I worked for a man from India for a while... that was awkward when I started picking up his accent! I can do a fantastic Indian accent, now, though! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie my voice is in this but i still sound stupid lol 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riy6IEY1kUY&feature=share


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Luna so do we sound alike :shrug::shrug: I just posted a video of my voice a couple pages back.
> 
> Yes, I think we have the same 'accent'. I'm not sure if our voices sound alike, though. I should record another video... But here's one of me talking to Rhyko... I sound like an airhead, though... :haha:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/35844787Click to expand...

I LOVE THIS VIDEO IT IS 2 CUTE!!!!!! Rhyko tells the best stories and your voice is so nice a relaxing!!!!!! We do have the same accent. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh gawd! What do I sound like???!!!


----------



## LunaLady

April your voice is so romantic sounding! Like Keira Knightley or something :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

April you have a beautiful voice!!!!! So jealous of all your lovely accents!!


----------



## Mollykins

April! You sound amazing!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I think American 'accents' are so blah! Do we really have an accent?! If it is it's "Monotone" or "I've been tranquilized" :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, the American mid west accent can seem very flat, I agree. But as you know, different areas of the US have different accents. Think Louisiana, Montana, it even NY.Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny but none of us think we have accents. People often think I'm Irish but if you heard the Irish accent next to mine, they are nothing alike.
> 
> Molly..Louisiana accents are heavy Southern ones...am I right? And NY accents are like Noo Yoik...is that right? Where does yours fit in..and yours Luna?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, sounds right. Hmm... Trying to think objectively... I am mix. I've spent quite a bit of time as a child visiting my southern relatives so that comes out easily, more time spent with my aunt and uncle when I was a bit older and my uncle was from London originally, then there is a touch of Canadian. I suspect that its from being so close to it growing up in Alaska. ha! Not so helpful eh? :haha: one will take more prevalence than the other depending on mood or company. My OH makes fun of me when one comes out more than the other. Typically its the southern that takes the forefront.... It's where, I think, all my religious expressions come from. :shrug:Click to expand...

I have a touch of Canadian, too - but really that's only just because DH watches so much hockey :haha:


----------



## addie25

LOLOLOLOL :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Addie my voice is in this but i still sound stupid lol
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riy6IEY1kUY&feature=share

you sound like ME !!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April your voice is so romantic sounding! Like Keira Knightley or something :cloud9:

oh my really i loveeee Keira Knightley and her voice!


----------



## addie25

OK VIMEO WILL HAVE MY VIDEO READY IN 3 MIN. Let us see if this works bc if it does that is how I will post future videos. My videos are a bit cold bc, well I am talking to a book shelf lol I am guessing my voice sounds a bit different when talking to another person and way different when talking to a baby but gives you an idea of what I sound like.


----------



## mummyApril

aw shucks thanks everyone :blush: 
Crunch were English roses :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh gawd! What do I sound like???!!!

You sound fab but waaaaaaay different than I thought you would! I won't tease the ladies too much but they're going to be impressed :winkwink:

If I can only figure out how to get it on here....it won't upload as it's not a video....hmmmmmmmmmmm, it's a 3GPP file. Anyone know??:shrug:


----------



## addie25

https://vimeo.com/36726875

Lets see if this works. If it does, prepare yourself I will be going video crazy!! I am sure you all want a video of my cat :haha::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

I think voice must change from baby to child to adult to reading.


----------



## kit_cat

It worked addie!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh gawd! What do I sound like???!!!
> 
> You sound fab but waaaaaaay different than I thought you would! I won't tease the ladies too much but they're going to be impressed :winkwink:
> 
> If I can only figure out how to get it on here....it won't upload as it's not a video....hmmmmmmmmmmm, it's a 3GPP file. Anyone know??:shrug:Click to expand...

Way different? Bad different? Impressed how? In that I can, in fact, read? :haha: perhaps email it?


----------



## kit_cat

Oh poop....nothing I'm trying is working. There must be a way...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh gawd! What do I sound like???!!!
> 
> You sound fab but waaaaaaay different than I thought you would! I won't tease the ladies too much but they're going to be impressed :winkwink:
> 
> If I can only figure out how to get it on here....it won't upload as it's not a video....hmmmmmmmmmmm, it's a 3GPP file. Anyone know??:shrug:Click to expand...

is it sent in email email or bnb email?


----------



## addie25

Save it onto your computer kit and then upload it onto vimeo


----------



## mummyApril

aw your voice is sooo lovely Addie :) you and Luna are like twins!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh gawd! What do I sound like???!!!
> 
> You sound fab but waaaaaaay different than I thought you would! I won't tease the ladies too much but they're going to be impressed :winkwink:
> 
> If I can only figure out how to get it on here....it won't upload as it's not a video....hmmmmmmmmmmm, it's a 3GPP file. Anyone know??:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Way different? Bad different? Impressed how? In that I can, in fact, read? :haha: perhaps email it?Click to expand...

Good different..of course, you are reading something which is different to conversational speech. You ought to have spoken to your book shelf :haha: I am impressed by the way you read that passage...like a pro :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks, I just flipped open a book and read it. You are right though...I'll try again.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Oh gawd! What do I sound like???!!!
> 
> You sound fab but waaaaaaay different than I thought you would! I won't tease the ladies too much but they're going to be impressed :winkwink:
> 
> If I can only figure out how to get it on here....it won't upload as it's not a video....hmmmmmmmmmmm, it's a 3GPP file. Anyone know??:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> is it sent in email email or bnb email?Click to expand...




addie25 said:


> Save it onto your computer kit and then upload it onto vimeo

It's sent on ordinary email. I can't upload it to vimeo, it's not a video, it's like a sound file. I think my only option would be to email it on to your own email addresses..if that's ok with Molly and everyone else?


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Oh poop....nothing I'm trying is working. There must be a way...

Kit, seems you'd need to download a converter tool... but what about being all low tech and using whatever device you used to record Cara and just record the file Molly sent you? It might not sound identical, but probably will be just fine? It looks like you've got a pretty nice camera, so it should be clear. :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh poop....nothing I'm trying is working. There must be a way...
> 
> Kit, seems you'd need to download a converter tool... but what about being all low tech and using whatever device you used to record Cara and just record the file Molly sent you? It might not sound identical, but probably will be just fine? It looks like you've got a pretty nice camera, so it should be clear. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ooooooooooo, I like it.....*already has camera in hand......*


----------



## mummyApril

if you like send it to me and il see if i can make it into a video?


----------



## Mollykins

Of course you can email. :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh poop....nothing I'm trying is working. There must be a way...
> 
> Kit, seems you'd need to download a converter tool... but what about being all low tech and using whatever device you used to record Cara and just record the file Molly sent you? It might not sound identical, but probably will be just fine? It looks like you've got a pretty nice camera, so it should be clear. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooooooooo, I like it.....*already has camera in hand......*Click to expand...

or that lol


----------



## addie25

You ladies will hear me when the girls come speaking to them as well. And with my nikki cat videos soon to come!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

I tried to just talk but I had nothing to say that didn't sound stupid. Maybe I should record me and Leo?


----------



## Crunchie

grrrrrrrrrrr I can not upload mine !!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

gosh iv taken ibuprofen and my hip/bum is killing me!


----------



## mummyApril

i wonder if its ovulation pain but surely it wouldnt hurt this much


----------



## LunaLady

Here's a video I made a couple years ago.. of me and Luna!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4wQZdXQ7BE

It's long and has cheesy music, but it shows cute Luna and has me talking (just in the beginning).


----------



## LunaLady

I want to hear Crunchie talking! :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> if you like send it to me and il see if i can make it into a video?

Ok...April, if you PM me your email address, I will send the video of the sound file to you as the file is too large for me to now put on vimeo :dohh: Is that ok?


----------



## addie25

Could be ovulation pain. My ovulation pain is bad actually.


----------



## LunaLady

*I had a thought today... I was thinking that maybe we should move all our daily chatting to the inner sanctum and leave BnB.... I feel like we're so close and sometimes get into really personal conversation and... it's all out there for the world to see. Not that I'm afraid someone I know is going to find it, but just that it's so personal - our raw emotions that we really only intend for each other, but anyone has access. We could also post more pictures and whatnot without fear of people seeing them. 

Just a thought! *


----------



## addie25

I agree with posting more pics on there. Does that other page work like this one where our conversations flow or is it different??


----------



## kit_cat

Well ladies...we shall have to continue this tomorrow as I am about to turn into a pumpkin. I bid you all good evening/day :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I've often wondered if we could ask the admins to lock this forum due to that same reason.


----------



## addie25

Sleep well Kit!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> I agree with posting more pics on there. Does that other page work like this one where our conversations flow or is it different??

Yep, it's a forum just like this one. We could do one flowing chatter thread just like we do here, or we could even do like monthly chatter threads, just to break up the timeline a little? Might make reminiscing easier! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Night night, Kit!
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Night kit!


----------



## Crunchie

LunaLady said:


> I want to hear Crunchie talking! :brat:

I can not upload it to ANYTHING !!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies, I think thats a great Idea !


----------



## Mollykins

Hmmm...so April... Have you heard my reading voice yet? :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

It's okay Crunch, I'll apply April's voice to you. :winkwink:


----------



## addie25

https://vimeo.com/36729659

Video of me as a baby. I showed it to DH and told him our little girls will be little chunkers like I was a 1 1/2 :haha::haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Luna, I've often wondered if we could ask the admins to lock this forum due to that same reason.

thats a good idea as we really are the only ones that come in here like a permission to read etc


----------



## mummyApril

crunch how are you trying to upload?


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, I've often wondered if we could ask the admins to lock this forum due to that same reason.
> 
> thats a good idea as we really are the only ones that come in here like a permission to read etcClick to expand...

Are we able to get permission to do that??


----------



## mummyApril

i havent yet Molly i have just sent Kit my email addy :)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Luna, I've often wondered if we could ask the admins to lock this forum due to that same reason.
> 
> thats a good idea as we really are the only ones that come in here like a permission to read etcClick to expand...
> 
> Are we able to get permission to do that??Click to expand...

no harm in asking is there?


----------



## addie25

I think we should ask. That would be great it we could make this page private.


----------



## LunaLady

The other thing about moving our conversation to the Inner Sanctum is that it would be 'ours' - and, as far as I know, wouldn't ever be taken away. BnB could disintegrate without notice and we'd never get our conversations back...


----------



## addie25

Very true Luna.


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> The other thing about moving our conversation to the Inner Sanctum is that it would be 'ours' - and, as far as I know, wouldn't ever be taken away. BnB could disintegrate without notice and we'd never get our conversations back...

id just be so sad to leave here, its got our whole journey on here :cry: id have to print page every page haha


----------



## LunaLady

It was one year ago that DH and I were on our Valentine's day baby making mini vacation to Victoria, BC! :dance: So Rhyko has been 'in existence' for one year! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

i emailed an administrator to see if they can do anything like that and if people want to request to read/write then they can? like you see on some of the forum...


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> It was one year ago that DH and I were on our Valentine's day baby making mini vacation to Victoria, BC! :dance: So Rhyko has been 'in existence' for one year! :dance:

aww i remember we were all gearing you on to make this the time and it was :)


----------



## addie25

Great job April!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I am excited to have a relaxing V-day in the house with DH. Cuddles and a movie and a home cooked meal. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

right i must go get some sleep night all x


----------



## addie25

Night Apirl. Sleep well.

YUMMY I am cooking baked ziti and am so excited. I LOVE BAKED ZITI!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Good night, April! Thanks for e-mailing an admin! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sounds like a nice relaxing Valentine's day, Addie! :thumbup:

And! Speaking of V-day, you just had yours! The viability day, that is... :dance:


----------



## addie25

Yes 24 weeks!!!!!!!!! I am so excited. So are the girls they are moving around a bunch!!! 14 more weeks till I get to 38 weeks when my doc wants me to deliver. Hope it comes fast!!!

What are you doing for V-day??


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Yes 24 weeks!!!!!!!!! I am so excited. So are the girls they are moving around a bunch!!! 14 more weeks till I get to 38 weeks when my doc wants me to deliver. Hope it comes fast!!!
> 
> What are you doing for V-day??

Wow, only 14 more weeks! :dance: Exciting! 

We are not doing anything. Because I'm not eating dairy or gluten, going out to eat is kind out of the question. Maybe we'll watch a movie. If Rhyko will let us :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko is STILL napping! He's been asleep for four hours, now! I'm ready to go wake him up.. not only do I miss him, but my boob is leaking! :haha:


----------



## addie25

A v-day in is nice. I am not the biggest fan of V-day. I liked it when I was a teen but now I much rather DH do something for me on a day where he is not expected to you know. I like when he is romantic bc he wants to be not because the day tells him to be. We still celebrate tho. A nice fire, cuddles, dinner, and a movie will be very nice!!!


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> Rhyko is STILL napping! He's been asleep for four hours, now! I'm ready to go wake him up.. not only do I miss him, but my boob is leaking! :haha:

AWWW. What time is it by u?


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Rhyko is STILL napping! He's been asleep for four hours, now! I'm ready to go wake him up.. not only do I miss him, but my boob is leaking! :haha:
> 
> AWWW. What time is it by u?Click to expand...

He woke up just a bit after I posted that - right at the four hour mark :haha: It was 4:30 - and he'd been asleep since 12:30!!


----------



## Sarachka

Hello ladies. Loved hearing all the videos. I think I'll do one tomorrow too. Love everyone's takes on "English" accents, esp kit's :haha: April you sound very Essex! "Dont bovva!" heeee. The other day when I rang a customer I could hear myself, the phone was doing that weird playback thing. It was so off putting and I hated the way I was sounding. I didn't annunciate my words well at all. I'll make a video of the baby wardrobe and talk you all through what's in there.


----------



## Mollykins

What a good sleep master Rhyko!


----------



## Mollykins

OH agrees, I sound way different in conversation.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, you are up late. All ok?


----------



## Sarachka

Just uploaded a vid I have on my phone of me talking to Alex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2RHkka8AFU


----------



## Sarachka

Yes thanks Mollz. OH woke me up and now I cant sleep again. Ah well, no work tomorrow!


----------



## Mollykins

Ah! I can hear you! I've only been able to hear you and April as my phone won't play vimeo. :( Excited to hear your voice though! You are so different from April (and I suppose Crunchie as she claims to sound like her) so why is that? You commented that April sounds so very Essex ... What would your voice be labeled?


----------



## Mollykins

That could have been articulated better....


----------



## LunaLady

:dance: Another Turtle voice :dance:

Sarah, your accent sounds like the 'British Accent' I can put on. DH is always impressed :haha: He's rubbish at the British accent :haha:

I want a British accent! :brat:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly, are you on an iPhone? There's a Vimeo app...


----------



## Sarachka

Im not entirely sure. April has the regional accent for essex and I have sort of a standard English accent. I'm going to guess Bethany is the same. Cassie, Ginge, Hayley and Jaynie will (I think) have fairly strong northern regional accents.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm suuuuuuper good at putting on accents though. I always want to answer the phone at work with one but never quite dare


----------



## Sarachka

Considering how small we are geographically, England has SOOOO many regional accents. It's crazy!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> I'm suuuuuuper good at putting on accents though. I always want to answer the phone at work with one but never quite dare

Can you do an "american accent"??

Sometimes I use my British accent when checking out at a store or something :blush: It's just too fun not to!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Considering how small we are geographically, England has SOOOO many regional accents. It's crazy!

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm suuuuuuper good at putting on accents though. I always want to answer the phone at work with one but never quite dare
> 
> Can you do an "american accent"??
> 
> Sometimes I use my British accent when checking out at a store or something :blush: It's just too fun not to!Click to expand...

I struggle with American, Canadian and south African! 



LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Considering how small we are geographically, England has SOOOO many regional accents. It's crazy!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!Click to expand...

And did you know that the largest country in the world, Russia, hardly has any! Unless you start getting into the strange regions like Chechnya etc. talking of which, whenever OH and I are 'arguing' and I repeat something he told me, I do it in his accent which is probably really rude of me.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm suuuuuuper good at putting on accents though. I always want to answer the phone at work with one but never quite dare
> 
> Can you do an "american accent"??
> 
> Sometimes I use my British accent when checking out at a store or something :blush: It's just too fun not to!Click to expand...
> 
> I struggle with American, Canadian and south African!
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Considering how small we are geographically, England has SOOOO many regional accents. It's crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!Click to expand...
> 
> And did you know that the largest country in the world, Russia, hardly has any! Unless you start getting into the strange regions like Chechnya etc. talking of which, whenever OH and I are 'arguing' and I repeat something he told me, I do it in his accent which is probably really rude of me.Click to expand...

I struggle with Australian... I always end up sounding British!

I used to always complain to my mom about the Indian guy I worked for and I'd do it in his accent, too... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Man, poor B and Trin... they are going to have so much to catch up on in the morning!! We sure have been chatty tonight! :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

I used to have fun with uncle and his accent. The time I spent with him had me going from southern to British all the time.


----------



## LunaLady

Well, I need to go get this baby to bed, I think. He's fussy tonight. Usually he's ready for bed like 8:45, but tonight he's grumpy much earlier! :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Happy Love Day Turtloids! :hugs:

Only 3 more sleeps until my mum and dad come :yipee:

Today I'll be mainly continuing on my monster list of creations for the week, although opening all the Valentine's cards the postman will deliver will take up much of the day I guess


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wowser McTrouser! :wohoo: You seen that?! I have an ADVANCED LEVEL big round melonesque fruit! :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turts :hi:

Busy day today. Got a rep coming to drop off more nappy bags because it's pregnancy education week, so I get to give bags out to random pregnant women :thumbup:
Then 2 new patients

Then fetching Tarq and my mom and then antenatal home visit :thumbup:

BLOODY hot today...41* *melt!*


----------



## new mummy2010

Jeez you we're chatty yesterday:wacko:..................i had a bit of nightmare concerning my trip to the doctors which entiled three appointments ,two trips to the drs , 2 vaginal examinations ,one smear test and a massive bollocking from my dr:cry:and a pregnancy test to be done this morning before i return hopefully with my negative test to have my bluddy depo..............and im really sorry i wasnt on last night too but i was very:growlmad:and:cry:at one of my BF she sent me an awful text basically sayng that me and lee we're out of order asking people to pay for their own meal and it was way to much for her and that she will basically come and watch the wedding piss off home and come back to the party WTF she said she has a lot on with driving lessons, her kids party in august and her holiday to pay for my other friend who marries in june had to come round as i was so shocked and upset:nope:​






TrinityMom said:


> (outie alert for the phobic :haha:)


:cloud9:Nuv these Trin my fave is the heart hand shape:cloud9:



Essie said:


> Aw Hayley that's rubbish about your friends. I had a bit of a bridesmaid nightmare for my wedding. Asked my brothers GF to be one, bought the dresses, arranged everything...then they split up :dohh: hope you sort things out with your friends.
> 
> I know it's pants going back for 3 shifts but I'm just thinking of it as an opportunity to say goodbye to the people I work with. Is it April that you start back at work?

Thanks Essie:hugs:...........i think me and the above BF will fall out big time which is a shame when she thinks naff of spending £60 on a night out:dohh:.............yeppy least you get to see the girls one last time. 
Yes its april i am kinda looking forward to it but dreading the early starts etc

Emandi ...what a beautiful boy you have there in your avatar:thumbup::cloud9:


BBM ladies ginge has szuggested we delete the group without the flower as a symbol as it keeps booting people out:wacko:

Hope your all well xx


----------



## addie25

Well my colitis strikes again and hard :dohh: had such an attack last night that has left me still feeling sick n weak n that hasn't happened in years where I'm left feeling weak.I'm going to have to cancel my doc apt bc today's glucose day and I don't think I should drink that orange drink with my stomach the way it is. Hopefully they have another apt at the end of the week.


----------



## new mummy2010

B.CONGRATS ON THE PUMPKIN LOVELY

ahh it twas the US ladies who we're nattering so was it!!!!

Hey crunchiepants and lunabugs how are you and your darlings today?


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Man, poor B and Trin... they are going to have so much to catch up on in the morning!! We sure have been chatty tonight! :cloud9:

:haha: I was just thinking that while catching up...for ages!

I love all the voices tho! Maybe I will get brave and record something...maybe...but I feel like the odd one out - you all have someone to sound like


----------



## new mummy2010

off to the docs again i gooooooooo be back before dinner hopefully


----------



## cassie04

morning love bugs! :kiss:

I woke up to the *BESTEST* valentines present EVER! .........Bacon and egg sarnie (with the egg runny i might add) seriously better than sex!

Me and dave have been engaged a year today too :happydance: and now we are 2 weeks off ouor little girls due date! eeek!

EMANDI- I noticed your avatar but i wanted to see the picture bigger....cn i do this somehow? i checked your facebook and i can only see the gorgeous picture from when he was born.... hope you and your family are great!


(Awwww.....Dave just called me on his way to work to say he loves me and he wouldnt know what he would do without me and baby reed :cloud9: I love valentines)

anyhooo... where was i....

Trin- I was looking at your profile picture last night and it toke me ages to work out where the proffesional photos were...but eventually i found them and how lush they are! i wish we had done something like that :thumbup: its lovely! Have you put the photos up in your house?

Hayley- first of all lots of :hugs: and secondly what a bitch your BF is! URGH! honestly some people.....i would turn around ad say well dont bother then! but then i know how much you will want her there! still a BF should know the craic and be supportive! URGH! hope you are ok! have you chosen outfits for your boys yet? :kiss:

Awwww addie :flower: i hope you end up feeling better soon! take care and look after your girlies!Thanks again for your beautiful suprise in the post! :hugs:

Kit- I loved loved loved that video of CARA and i agree with Luna i love your accent! blooming beautiful little girl! she makes me smile when she smiles :cloud9: and thanks again for baby reed gorgeous gifts 

B-APRIL - how freaking fabulous are those bath crayons! :thumbup: The photos were great of Holly she looks like she is having lots of fun and giggles! Where are they from April? Were they easy to rub off? Hope your both well!

OTHER TURTLES- what you all doing today? pregnant/non preggo turts?!?! sending love to you all?

I still have an iffy tummy had diarhea on and of since saturday :nope: im so scared i will stink out the midwife today with my smelly pumps.....deffo should have laid of the runny egg :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.thatcutesite.com/uploads/2011/04/two_bunnies_kissing.jpg

*Happy valentine's day lovers!!*

Today I get to see my one true love, as it should be on Valentine's Day ....

ALEX!!


----------



## Sarachka

B oooh look at your "end stage" vegetable!!!


----------



## Essie

Phew just finished catching up, lots of chatter last night! I love all the voices. April you sound exactly like one of DH sisters!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

Haven't got much on today..might have a quick trip to the shops, other than that, it's chilling before OH and I's evening out tonight!!! :happydance:

What y'all up to? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley..hope you're ok my lovely, and I'm sorry that your BF isn't being very BF like :nope: I don't think you're being unreasonable asking for people to pay for their own meal from the outset. It wouldn't bother me in the slightest if it was my friends :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Cassie!

Hope you're feeling a little better today...or are things progressing?? :thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Hiya Cassie!
> 
> Hope you're feeling a little better today...or are things progressing?? :thumbup:

Im not too bad just still got lingering tummy ache..... but no period pain :thumbup: going to mention it to my midwife tho! What are you and cara up to today? xxx


----------



## Essie

Hope this works, Although this my talking to a baby voice rather than my grownup voice. 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/128db5fd.mp4


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Cassie!
> 
> Hope you're feeling a little better today...or are things progressing?? :thumbup:
> 
> Im not too bad just still got lingering tummy ache..... but no period pain :thumbup: going to mention it to my midwife tho! What are you and cara up to today? xxxClick to expand...

It still could easily be the start of things..you might find when the pains come back, they are much stronger :thumbup:

Cara and I are just chilling today...mummy has been washing and ironing so far this morning..how gripping eh? Cara has been scooting around the floor on her tum :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone! il be uploading Mollys video of her voice in a second, and then il catch up! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

oh you have to wait 30 minutes for it to upload to vimeo :/


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Hope this works, Although this my talking to a baby voice rather than my grownup voice.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/128db5fd.mp4

Yay!! It worked!! You're not from Norfolk clearly...is it further South your accent is? You sound lovely :flower: Lyra is doing so well and is as cute as can be :cloud9: That noise she's making..Cara does that too. She made that noise almost constantly for about a week when she first learned it :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Hello ladies. Loved hearing all the videos. I think I'll do one tomorrow too. Love everyone's takes on "English" accents, esp kit's :haha: April you sound very Essex! "Dont bovva!" heeee. The other day when I rang a customer I could hear myself, the phone was doing that weird playback thing. It was so off putting and I hated the way I was sounding. I didn't annunciate my words well at all. I'll make a video of the baby wardrobe and talk you all through what's in there.

oh God do i? i really DONT want to sound chav! lol excited for your baby wardrobe video!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> OH agrees, I sound way different in conversation.

i love your voice you reminded me of Claire Dane out of Romeo and Juliet :)


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Hope this works, Although this my talking to a baby voice rather than my grownup voice.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/128db5fd.mp4
> 
> Yay!! It worked!! You're not from Norfolk clearly...is it further South your accent is? You sound lovely :flower: Lyra is doing so well and is as cute as can be :cloud9: That noise she's making..Cara does that too. She made that noise almost constantly for about a week when she first learned it :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks Kit, lyra does that too, learns a noise and then repeats it for days. No not from Norfolk, DH has a great fear that Lyra will have a really broad Norfolk accent. You are right, I grew up on the London/Essex border, moved up here when i was 12.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Im not entirely sure. April has the regional accent for essex and I have sort of a standard English accent. I'm going to guess Bethany is the same. Cassie, Ginge, Hayley and Jaynie will (I think) have fairly strong northern regional accents.

i watched one of Cassies videos on facebook she doesnt sound that northern but has the voice i thought she would lol :)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> OH agrees, I sound way different in conversation.
> 
> i love your voice you reminded me of Claire Dane out of Romeo and Juliet :)Click to expand...

Spot on April! She does sound like Claire Danes!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Considering how small we are geographically, England has SOOOO many regional accents. It's crazy!

yeah if youre from Somerset you sound like Farmer Joe!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Wowser McTrouser! :wohoo: You seen that?! I have an ADVANCED LEVEL big round melonesque fruit! :wohoo:

Jesus only 11 weeks!


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> morning love bugs! :kiss:
> 
> I woke up to the *BESTEST* valentines present EVER! .........Bacon and egg sarnie (with the egg runny i might add) seriously better than sex!
> 
> Me and dave have been engaged a year today too :happydance: and now we are 2 weeks off ouor little girls due date! eeek!
> 
> EMANDI- I noticed your avatar but i wanted to see the picture bigger....cn i do this somehow? i checked your facebook and i can only see the gorgeous picture from when he was born.... hope you and your family are great!
> 
> 
> (Awwww.....Dave just called me on his way to work to say he loves me and he wouldnt know what he would do without me and baby reed :cloud9: I love valentines)
> 
> anyhooo... where was i....
> 
> Trin- I was looking at your profile picture last night and it toke me ages to work out where the proffesional photos were...but eventually i found them and how lush they are! i wish we had done something like that :thumbup: its lovely! Have you put the photos up in your house?
> 
> Hayley- first of all lots of :hugs: and secondly what a bitch your BF is! URGH! honestly some people.....i would turn around ad say well dont bother then! but then i know how much you will want her there! still a BF should know the craic and be supportive! URGH! hope you are ok! have you chosen outfits for your boys yet? :kiss:
> 
> Awwww addie :flower: i hope you end up feeling better soon! take care and look after your girlies!Thanks again for your beautiful suprise in the post! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- I loved loved loved that video of CARA and i agree with Luna i love your accent! blooming beautiful little girl! she makes me smile when she smiles :cloud9: and thanks again for baby reed gorgeous gifts
> 
> B-APRIL - how freaking fabulous are those bath crayons! :thumbup: The photos were great of Holly she looks like she is having lots of fun and giggles! Where are they from April? Were they easy to rub off? Hope your both well!
> 
> OTHER TURTLES- what you all doing today? pregnant/non preggo turts?!?! sending love to you all?
> 
> I still have an iffy tummy had diarhea on and of since saturday :nope: im so scared i will stink out the midwife today with my smelly pumps.....deffo should have laid of the runny egg :dohh:

they are from the Early Learning Centre no idea about washing off well they are meant to lol


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Hope this works, Although this my talking to a baby voice rather than my grownup voice.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/128db5fd.mp4

oh she is gorgeous! her eyes are so dark are amazing! and you sound like my big sister :)


----------



## mummyApril

the administrator said that they couldnt make it private as its a public forum :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

How to make a wastepaper bin for your daughter's bedroom on a Tuesday morning:

cut up cardboard boxes over breakfast
make bin shape
papier maché 
decorate
put in daughter's room

It's a bit wrinkly still because not fully dry, it'll smooth out as it dries. There's economy for you, this morning I was about to go out with Holly to buy her a bin and decided to make one for nothing :smug:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









008.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## addie25

Omg I lost 6 pounds yesterday with how sick I was ( very normal for my stomach disorder but don't like that bc I'm pregnant!!) I will go to my doctor and pray that drink doesn't make me sicker I want to ask her about my stomach disorder and pregnancy. I was told it doesn't bother them but still I'll ask.


----------



## mummyApril

not sure if this will work, i had to add turtle pics as i couldnt upload a voice note etc..
no it didnt hang on lol...
https://vimeo.com/36760090


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> How to make a wastepaper bin for your daughter's bedroom on a Tuesday morning:
> 
> cut up cardboard boxes over breakfast
> make bin shape
> papier maché
> decorate
> put in daughter's room
> 
> It's a bit wrinkly still because not fully dry, it'll smooth out as it dries. There's economy for you, this morning I was about to go out with Holly to buy her a bin and decided to make one for nothing :smug:

there is no end to your talent


----------



## HollyMonkey

I did have to get the Cif out though April and Cassie!! There was a pinky hue to the bath afterwards :haha:


----------



## cassie04

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Im not entirely sure. April has the regional accent for essex and I have sort of a standard English accent. I'm going to guess Bethany is the same. Cassie, Ginge, Hayley and Jaynie will (I think) have fairly strong northern regional accents.
> 
> i watched one of Cassies videos on facebook she doesnt sound that northern but has the voice i thought she would lol :)Click to expand...

 
.....I sound like a little girl! Everyone goes on about how squeaky and high my voice is! I hate it! 

I'm off with the MIL to meet my mum,brother,nan and cousin for lunch, then midwife at 2, then vets for Dixie cos she is poorly :( 

Speak soon


----------



## HollyMonkey

Terry's accent is the funniest, he has ze very strong French accent. 

Thanks April-it's only bodged together quickly and I suspect Holly will have a lovely time ripping the bobbles off :haha: But I stole her old bin for Henry (nappy bin) and she needs something in her room now for general shrapnel


----------



## HollyMonkey

Making a rubbish bin wasn't on my list though :nope: So I have to work extra hard this afternoon to finish my list. I might change my list. I might change it to.... 

-read Italian book on the sofa
-mooch into town and get a frame for granny's painting by Holly

That list would please me more :shrug: Yes I think the list needs modifying...


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I did have to get the Cif out though April and Cassie!! There was a pinky hue to the bath afterwards :haha:

oh no it hasnt stained has it? they are meant to be for the bath and should wash easily :/


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Im not entirely sure. April has the regional accent for essex and I have sort of a standard English accent. I'm going to guess Bethany is the same. Cassie, Ginge, Hayley and Jaynie will (I think) have fairly strong northern regional accents.
> 
> i watched one of Cassies videos on facebook she doesnt sound that northern but has the voice i thought she would lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....I sound like a little girl! Everyone goes on about how squeaky and high my voice is! I hate it!
> 
> I'm off with the MIL to meet my mum,brother,nan and cousin for lunch, then midwife at 2, then vets for Dixie cos she is poorly :(
> 
> Speak soonClick to expand...

i hope Dixie is ok have a good day :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

was everyone able to see the video?


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I did have to get the Cif out though April and Cassie!! There was a pinky hue to the bath afterwards :haha:
> 
> oh no it hasnt stained has it? they are meant to be for the bath and should wash easily :/Click to expand...

No it was fine:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

cassie04 said:


> morning love bugs! :kiss:
> 
> 
> Hayley- first of all lots of :hugs: and secondly what a bitch your BF is! URGH! honestly some people.....i would turn around ad say well dont bother then! but then i know how much you will want her there! still a BF should know the craic and be supportive! URGH! hope you are ok! have you chosen outfits for your boys yet? :kiss:
> 
> COLOR]




Hey Cassie better than sex:haha::haha:............did Dave like his man bag??

My so called BF is making me very sad :cry:but if she really wants to be there to just watch the ceromony i cant really say no that would be nasty right:shrug:

Hope dixie is ok:hugs:




kit_cat said:


> Hayley..hope you're ok my lovely, and I'm sorry that your BF isn't being very BF like :nope: I don't think you're being unreasonable asking for people to pay for their own meal from the outset. It wouldn't bother me in the slightest if it was my friends :shrug:


Thanks Kit she has made us feel like cheap scates we are'nt and its going to be far from cheap and jeez its 60 quid:shrug:.............i know i have already bbm'd yu on my foof woes !!!

Hopefully all will be fine :thumbup:

I wish you lot could come ...our friends we see like twice a year from stevenage are coming up for it shows you who cares hey:nope:




Essie said:


> Hope this works, Although this my talking to a baby voice rather than my grownup voice.
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/128db5fd.mp4


love it so glad im hearing you all......lyra is a cutie pie:cloud9:




addie25 said:


> https://vimeo.com/36726875
> 
> Lets see if this works. If it does, prepare yourself I will be going video crazy!! I am sure you all want a video of my cat :haha::haha:

yay super dooper addie your voice is as i expected:hugs:love the books:haha:you sound uppereastsidy GOssipgirly and all:hugs:



HollyMonkey said:


> How to make a wastepaper bin for your daughter's bedroom on a Tuesday morning:
> 
> cut up cardboard boxes over breakfast
> make bin shape
> papier maché
> decorate
> put in daughter's room
> 
> It's a bit wrinkly still because not fully dry, it'll smooth out as it dries. There's economy for you, this morning I was about to go out with Holly to buy her a bin and decided to make one for nothing :smug:

Jesus woman will you stop showing us mere mortals up daily..........:haha:

i have give kitchen 2nd coat of emulsion and bought something that i know you coukld of made for me so dont shout but they are pretty


​


----------



## new mummy2010

i nuv the voice clips how do i do one for you??

what page are the others on i heard Molly, Addie & Essie..........


----------



## Sarachka

Me: Alex are you a big boy coming to stay at granny's house without mummy?
Alex: um I'm not very sure!


----------



## new mummy2010

​


----------



## new mummy2010

some baby Nate piccy's...................


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Man, poor B and Trin... they are going to have so much to catch up on in the morning!! We sure have been chatty tonight! :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: I was just thinking that while catching up...for ages!
> 
> I love all the voices tho! Maybe I will get brave and record something...maybe...but I feel like the odd one out - you all have someone to sound likeClick to expand...

I haven't caught up but I've met Kit and April and skyped Addie! I talk with a pure unadulterated English accent :haha: Though most of the time I speak French (except to Holly and my parents on the phone) and I do my best but people always know I'm foreign- not necessarily English but not pure French. I guess I'll never shake my accent when I'm in French mode:shrug:


----------



## addie25

addie25 said:


> https://vimeo.com/36726875
> 
> Lets see if this works. If it does, prepare yourself I will be going video crazy!! I am sure you all want a video of my cat :haha::haha:

Here is my voice (this is my second voice video the 1st one wont work anymore bc I took it off youtube but this one is vimeo) I am talking to a book shelf trying to see if I can get this to work :haha:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> View attachment 339907
> 
> 
> View attachment 339908
> 
> 
> View attachment 339909
> 
> 
> View attachment 339910
> 
> 
> View attachment 339911
> ​

sooooooooooooooooooo adorableeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> How to make a wastepaper bin for your daughter's bedroom on a Tuesday morning:
> 
> cut up cardboard boxes over breakfast
> make bin shape
> papier maché
> decorate
> put in daughter's room
> 
> It's a bit wrinkly still because not fully dry, it'll smooth out as it dries. There's economy for you, this morning I was about to go out with Holly to buy her a bin and decided to make one for nothing :smug:

Clever munkie! Excellent creation!


----------



## Sarachka

We are "playing" that auntie ziziz is having a nap. Alex has tucked me into his bed with his teddy and crept downstairs with granny.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Omg I lost 6 pounds yesterday with how sick I was ( very normal for my stomach disorder but don't like that bc I'm pregnant!!) I will go to my doctor and pray that drink doesn't make me sicker I want to ask her about my stomach disorder and pregnancy. I was told it doesn't bother them but still I'll ask.

Poor you...I remember what OH was like with flare ups..it's really not good. I'm sure there won't be any effect on the babies though..just on you :(


----------



## Essie

I've been trying to cook something nice for dinner from the contents of our cupboards. I've made a sausage and lentil hotpot for main, I had some chocolate brownies so I've stewed some plums, soaked the brownies in the juice and then made a little layered dessert with the plums and brownies. Goodness knows how it'll taste, do plums and chocolate go together :wacko:


----------



## Essie

Hayley gorgeous pics of Nate :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

B lovely creations as always :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley...I love the pics of Nate..he's such a beautiful boy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> We are "playing" that auntie ziziz is having a nap. Alex has tucked me into his bed with his teddy and crept downstairs with granny.

:awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I've been trying to cook something nice for dinner from the contents of our cupboards. I've made a sausage and lentil hotpot for main, I had some chocolate brownies so I've stewed some plums, soaked the brownies in the juice and then made a little layered dessert with the plums and brownies. Goodness knows how it'll taste, do plums and chocolate go together :wacko:

Mmmmm, sounds nice :thumbup: I'd say they would go together much like chocolate and cherries :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Omg this glucose drink is gross and my stomach is hurting a bit (prob bc of my stomach disorder acting up yesterday) ugh gross.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Omg this glucose drink is gross and my stomach is hurting a bit ( peob bc of my stomach disorder acting up yesterday) ugh gross.

Why are you drinking glucose? For energy?


----------



## addie25

No it's a test for GD to make sure I don't have it I'm at my doctors. My blood pressure was a little high after drinking it but I'm guessing it's bc I drank pure sugar.


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I don't envy you! I'm so glad we don't do that test as standard here


----------



## Sarachka

Hails sorry that you feel let down by your friends. Unfortunately I'd be one of the people who'd have to turn that down on the cost too. I'm sorry they're not doing it in a very tactful or Nice way though. I'd find it such a difficult Position to be in, to not want to let a friend down but also not to be able to justify the expense. I hope you don't take offence at this, I don't mean it AT ALL but id just also find it really hard if my friend asked me to spend that much (double if it's with OH?)


----------



## addie25

Blood pressure wasnt high nurse was wrong doctor said. So that's good.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Blood pressure wasnt high nurse was wrong doctor said. So that's good.

They did that with me @ the 20 week scan, got all in a flutter about it being high, redid it 5 mins later and it was fine.


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning ladies. 

Yay for Essie's voice! :dance: That was such a cute video! I loved Lyra trying to eat the piece she dropped! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Molly does sound a bit like Clare Danes... hmmm. She seems to have a bit of an accent to me, though. Just as she said - a little of everything.

But yes, very intriguing her voice is!

I ought to do a video of myself talking NOT to a baby. Although not now because I'm a touch sick so I sound dumber than normal! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie here's an alternative tshirt for your OH's hospital bag

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/afbfef84.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

I am such a Thread killer!


----------



## LunaLady

I think i said that my DH at least once when I was in the hospital :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> We are "playing" that auntie ziziz is having a nap. Alex has tucked me into his bed with his teddy and crept downstairs with granny.


Glad your enjoying yur time off:thumbup:...sounds a cutie your Alex:cloud9:




Essie said:


> I've been trying to cook something nice for dinner from the contents of our cupboards. I've made a sausage and lentil hotpot for main, I had some chocolate brownies so I've stewed some plums, soaked the brownies in the juice and then made a little layered dessert with the plums and brownies. Goodness knows how it'll taste, do plums and chocolate go together :wacko:


I think it willbe fine Essie and the sausage hottie sounds nommy:cloud9:




Sarachka said:


> Hails sorry that you feel let down by your friends. Unfortunately I'd be one of the people who'd have to turn that down on the cost too. I'm sorry they're not doing it in a very tactful or Nice way though. I'd find it such a difficult Position to be in, to not want to let a friend down but also not to be able to justify the expense. I hope you don't take offence at this, I don't mean it AT ALL but id just also find it really hard if my friend asked me to spend that much (double if it's with OH?)

none taken i do understand but she has 5 months to pay it off a tenner a week :shrug: we we're meant to marry abroad in 2009 and she was happy to pay or her trip there and her dress i just dont get it :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

MY NEW SOFA IS HERE AND TOGETHER AND I LOVEEEEEEEEEE IT! now for the rest of my items turning up soon then decorate and finished happy happy happy


----------



## new mummy2010

I will be neglecting you again tonight as im off out for a few cocktails with my FRIEND not the BF but a friend all the same at our wedding venue and they are yummy 

Tomorrow i will do my voice clip 


see ya tomorrow happy chatting ladies xx


----------



## new mummy2010

YAY for sofa Ape's x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> We are "playing" that auntie ziziz is having a nap. Alex has tucked me into his bed with his teddy and crept downstairs with granny.

I try playing that with Holly, but it always ends in 'mummy lies down and Holly climbs all over mummy giggling hysterically':shrug: I think I need granny for it to work- I'll give it a go next week when granny's here :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

have a lovely night Hayley when we can well go for cocktails at the sugar hut! lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun Hayley! I'm hoping to swim tonight, but it's not looking fantabulistic coz dh is stuck in traffic :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

and its perfect for Jay to sit on me lie on his lap and get a hair tickle! hehe


----------



## Mollykins

Morning all. 

Sarah, that shirt is too funny.


----------



## Mollykins

Claire Danes? What? ... No.... Wait, let me go have a listen.


----------



## mummyApril

for molly...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLWPg3SCYH4


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't know who Claire Danes is, I never know who any of the people you talk about are!!

Enjoy the drink Addie!

I have a kamikaze toddler on me that I'm going to take up to beddy byes now! See you after swimming, fx'd I can go! xxxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all!!

I'm just about to go and get ready to go out for our meal :happydance: Our babysitter will be here at 7.15pm...she needs to walk all the way over here and home again...she lives next door :haha:

I'm thinking tonight will really need to be my last big indulgence as my waist line isn't sorting itself out even though I'm fairly fit again and exercising well. I'm ruining all that effort by eating the wrong stuff, and my post pregnancy body is much harder to fix that my pre pregnancy body :wacko:

Anywhoooooo, I'm rambling, so I'll shut up and go and start getting ready :wohoo:

Have lovely evenings all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh, I'll post a pic later of a t-shirt I saw on my travels today which made me think of April and Crunchie :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Home visit done :thumbup: Tori is around 3.4kg now...MW says she can stop growing now :haha: She also says she can come any time

And the pool is all set up and ready...DH still has to organise the tubing for water tho


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

How was everyone's Valentine's day? My patient's husband bought me a slab of organic chocolate from the shop :cloud9: It's organic 65% cocao, pink pepper and citrus :cloud9:

Toine got a Valentines card from both his girlfriends :haha: I mean one card from two girls- they made it together and then wrote individual messages in it. They both said they loved him but the one said from your girlfriend :haha: He's feeling pretty good today


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> How was everyone's Valentine's day? My patient's husband bought me a slab of organic chocolate from the shop :cloud9: It's organic 65% cocao, pink pepper and citrus :cloud9:
> 
> Toine got a Valentines card from both his girlfriends :haha: I mean one card from two girls- they made it together and then wrote individual messages in it. They both said they loved him but the one said from your girlfriend :haha: He's feeling pretty good today

thats so cute, bless him, plans for tonight are sitting on my new sofa watching a film after a hot bath making tacos tonight


----------



## mummyApril

Kit i hope you have a lovely night tonight! and dont worry about indulging its a special occasion they are ALWAYS allowed!


----------



## Mollykins

I stayed up last night making a dark chocolate cake with dark chocolate ganache. I will have a (small) slice with a (small) glass of raspberry wine. Mmmm. Happy Love Day.


----------



## Mollykins

Oo là là! Toine is a ladies man!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> How to make a wastepaper bin for your daughter's bedroom on a Tuesday morning:
> 
> cut up cardboard boxes over breakfast
> make bin shape
> papier maché
> decorate
> put in daughter's room
> 
> It's a bit wrinkly still because not fully dry, it'll smooth out as it dries. There's economy for you, this morning I was about to go out with Holly to buy her a bin and decided to make one for nothing :smug:

Meanwhile, in the world the rest of us inhabit, we go down to the plastic shop and buy a bin :shrug::haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Nothing says happy love day like a death on the family. :(


----------



## Mollykins

B, meant to say, I love your bin. :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Cassie, you asked if we had the photos up - FIL is also a photographer and he has the big printer that can do huge prints or prints on canvas so when we have the disc with all of them on it we will choose a couple for him to print for us


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Nothing says happy love day like a death on the family. :(

What happened Molly?? Sorry! Who was is?
:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

One of the grandparents in the family. She was old but was in a car accident, my uncle was in charge of her and her estate and gave the order to take her off life support as she was declared brain dead. I feel like the deaths are piling up in my family lately. Who's next??


----------



## Essie

Oh no Molly :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> One of the grandparents in the family. She was old but was in a car accident, my uncle was in charge of her and her estate and gave the order to take her off life support as she was declared brain dead. I feel like the deaths are piling up in my family lately. Who's next??

I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

So... Where's Jaynie?


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Nothing says happy love day like a death on the family. :(

oh no im sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I'm so sorry Molly.:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

It crossed my mind that since Henry, like Holly, will be making his first trip abroad at aged 3 months (to watch the Olympic mountain biking, lucky boy) he'll need a passport. And they take a while to sort out through the British Embassy here with mixed nationality parents so I'd be wise to get the papers organised when he's still very small. These are Holly's first official passport photos at 3 months old :awww: OMG another expense, I'm sure Holly's cost about 200 euros :dohh: 

Alas no swimming:cry: But I'll exploit my parents for babysitting while I swim next week! And it means I can do a bike session and revise the Italian dialogues I went through last night :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1703.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Molly that's awful! Sorry I posted before reading the thread :dohh:

Big :hug:


----------



## addie25

Those are such cute pictures of Holly!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How to make a wastepaper bin for your daughter's bedroom on a Tuesday morning:
> 
> cut up cardboard boxes over breakfast
> make bin shape
> papier maché
> decorate
> put in daughter's room
> 
> It's a bit wrinkly still because not fully dry, it'll smooth out as it dries. There's economy for you, this morning I was about to go out with Holly to buy her a bin and decided to make one for nothing :smug:
> 
> Meanwhile, in the world the rest of us inhabit, we go down to the plastic shop and buy a bin :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

You can't buy cheap bins where I live:shrug: Everything is straight away very expensive- nice, but expensive. Not that a homemade bin is going to come near to compensating for the electric repair bill, but it's a little teeny help:shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Just had a glorious foot rub and tickle from DH :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> It crossed my mind that since Henry, like Holly, will be making his first trip abroad at aged 3 months (to watch the Olympic mountain biking, lucky boy) he'll need a passport. And they take a while to sort out through the British Embassy here with mixed nationality parents so I'd be wise to get the papers organised when he's still very small. These are Holly's first official passport photos at 3 months old :awww: OMG another expense, I'm sure Holly's cost about 200 euros :dohh:
> 
> Alas no swimming:cry: But I'll exploit my parents for babysitting while I swim next week! And it means I can do a bike session and revise the Italian dialogues I went through last night :thumbup:

My BIL in China is really battling with the dual citizenship and getting their son registered. The Chinese are so confused and don't know what to make of the whole situation. Their first stumbling block apparently was that he's white but from Africa....this made no sense to them :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bike time :bike: Get my little leggies moving. We're having Valentine's tomorrow since I was meant to be swimming tonight. Going to make candlelit dindins for dh tomorrow. I'll still do my cycling though, I really enjoy it!

Laters gaters xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How to make a wastepaper bin for your daughter's bedroom on a Tuesday morning:
> 
> cut up cardboard boxes over breakfast
> make bin shape
> papier maché
> decorate
> put in daughter's room
> 
> It's a bit wrinkly still because not fully dry, it'll smooth out as it dries. There's economy for you, this morning I was about to go out with Holly to buy her a bin and decided to make one for nothing :smug:
> 
> Meanwhile, in the world the rest of us inhabit, we go down to the plastic shop and buy a bin :shrug::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You can't buy cheap bins where I live:shrug: Everything is straight away very expensive- nice, but expensive. Not that a homemade bin is going to come near to compensating for the electric repair bill, but it's a little teeny help:shrug:Click to expand...

I was just teasing you because you're so enormously talented and put all of us to shame :friends:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It crossed my mind that since Henry, like Holly, will be making his first trip abroad at aged 3 months (to watch the Olympic mountain biking, lucky boy) he'll need a passport. And they take a while to sort out through the British Embassy here with mixed nationality parents so I'd be wise to get the papers organised when he's still very small. These are Holly's first official passport photos at 3 months old :awww: OMG another expense, I'm sure Holly's cost about 200 euros :dohh:
> 
> Alas no swimming:cry: But I'll exploit my parents for babysitting while I swim next week! And it means I can do a bike session and revise the Italian dialogues I went through last night :thumbup:
> 
> My BIL in China is really battling with the dual citizenship and getting their son registered. The Chinese are so confused and don't know what to make of the whole situation. Their first stumbling block apparently was that he's white but from Africa....this made no sense to them :haha:Click to expand...

I have friends here and the mum is Russian and the Dad Algerian- they have lots of fun with passports too!! The French have sooooo much red tape on everything. I'm sure the Chinese are as bad if not worse!


----------



## poas

Hello and goodnight, much love to all, fell downstairs and whacked my head so I'm off to sit and cry! Ha. Back tomoro x


----------



## Mollykins

Aw Liss, sorry about head. :(
B, no worries about posting before catching my post. :) sweet holly pics. :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WygWdKpqGc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Essie

Lyras best friend:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/8a8e8780.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Awww! What a pretty doggie! Akita?


----------



## LunaLady

James is so cute!! He loves is big sister :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Big hugs, Molly! :hugs:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Awww! What a pretty doggie! Akita?

Yep :thumbup: He gets lots of compliments when we're out, particularly from little old ladies.


----------



## LunaLady

Awww cute ickle Holly :awww:


----------



## Essie

:awww: love that video of James. And is that your new rug? Looks good.


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awww! What a pretty doggie! Akita?
> 
> Yep :thumbup: He gets lots of compliments when we're out, particularly from little old ladies.Click to expand...

He's very handsome! What is his name?

People always ask if Luna is an Akita. I think they just have no mental catalog file for 'Karelian Bear Dog' so Akita is as close as they can figure. :haha: Never mind she's only about 30 pounds soaking wet... :haha:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Awww! What a pretty doggie! Akita?
> 
> Yep :thumbup: He gets lots of compliments when we're out, particularly from little old ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> He's very handsome! What is his name?
> 
> People always ask if Luna is an Akita. I think they just have no mental catalog file for 'Karelian Bear Dog' so Akita is as close as they can figure. :haha: Never mind she's only about 30 pounds soaking wet... :haha:Click to expand...

Hes called Kano. He is a rescue dog, his old owner was agoraphobic so never walked him. Everyone asks us if he is a husky, there aren't that many Akitas around here so I guess husky is the closest for them. He's quite skinny for an Akita, he's only 30kg, but we think he's more Japanese Akita than american an they do tend to be smaller.


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's a wolf you've got Essie! 

He's beautiful :cloud9:

I made quite good progress on my Italian tonight during cycling and was on good physical form :thumbup: I do really enjoy my little blast of daily sport, I'll miss it when my vagina is in shreds and I have to hold off for a bit! And got a 106 after a big dinner with extra bread and cheese and a hot chocolate for dessert, and I ate 150g of quinoa rather than 100g, since I keep getting below the 100's after cycling which is too low, I need to be nearer the 120 mark to keep up my weight. So I'm pleased with 106 and my well calculated extra carbs. :smug: Off to bed to read my Italian novel, I'm all keen :wohoo: 

Nighty poos all :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

I had millions of plans on the bike too, of things to make! I'll add them to my monster impossible list of things to make and do :fool: One of them is a mosaic for an old crappy plant table we have, might start that tomorrow....

:kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

B, you make me miss my old life when I could do whatever I wanted all day long! :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Lyras best friend:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/8a8e8780.jpg

he would be my best friend too!


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Luna yes he really does love his sisters
Essie yes thats my new rug i love it! :)


----------



## mummyApril

Night B xx


----------



## mummyApril

iv now got skype no idea why too shy to go on it haha


----------



## addie25

Ohhhhh my Skype name is bellenoel25 u must Skype me when u feel courageous!!


----------



## LunaLady

My middle name is Noel! :dance: Because I was born just before Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, I am still waiting for your video showing off all Elina's clothes...! :-k


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarah, I am still waiting for your video showing off all Elina's clothes...! :-k

Just caught up and the most recent MSG is for me! Sorry girls I fell asleep all evening so I'll endeavour to make the video tomorrow 

April loving the rug and I bet the sofa is awesome. Thanks for those links I've watched a few and we think we're going to get one, I'll show y'all soon when I have a moment.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I am still waiting for your video showing off all Elina's clothes...! :-k
> 
> Just caught up and the most recent MSG is for me! Sorry girls I fell asleep all evening so I'll endeavour to make the video tomorrow
> 
> April loving the rug and I bet the sofa is awesome. Thanks for those links I've watched a few and we think we're going to get one, I'll show y'all soon when I have a moment.Click to expand...

the sofa isnt huge its just right i love it sooo comfy! and it so easy to get through doors and just unpack stick the 2 together and baboom!


----------



## mummyApril

il add you on there Addie i might just let you watch James tomorrow or something haha x


----------



## mummyApril

i see you Emandi how are you? xx


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I am still waiting for your video showing off all Elina's clothes...! :-k
> 
> Just caught up and the most recent MSG is for me! Sorry girls I fell asleep all evening so I'll endeavour to make the video tomorrow
> 
> April loving the rug and I bet the sofa is awesome. Thanks for those links I've watched a few and we think we're going to get one, I'll show y'all soon when I have a moment.Click to expand...

Looking forward to it! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

A video today of my mum playing with Alex. You can hear I've got the hiccups

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJVvL5wuNk4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sarachka

*Please head over to the inner sanctum for important news ABOUT the inner sanctum. *


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!!

I'm feeling ok today after my wild night out last night :haha: It was so nice to go out for a few hours and talk like an adult the whole time, eat with two hands and not pick anything up off the floor repeatedly :haha: I had three cheeky Rose wines and a beautiful Indian meal..'twas divine :cloud9:

When we got back (around 10.30pm) Cara was up. Our babysitter had gone in to check on her and she woke up (very unusual) so the babysitter was having a cuddle..I suspect she was enjoying it. It did take me 40 minutes and some hysterical exhausted crying (Cara, not me) before she went back to sleep but she slept all night after that :thumbup:

So..what did you all get up to then?? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: Molly :wave: Emandi


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Home visit done :thumbup: Tori is around 3.4kg now...MW says she can stop growing now :haha: She also says she can come any time
> 
> And the pool is all set up and ready...DH still has to organise the tubing for water tho

OMG!! It's so close now...CAN'T WAIT!!! :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> One of the grandparents in the family. She was old but was in a car accident, my uncle was in charge of her and her estate and gave the order to take her off life support as she was declared brain dead. I feel like the deaths are piling up in my family lately. Who's next??

Oh Molly no. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> It crossed my mind that since Henry, like Holly, will be making his first trip abroad at aged 3 months (to watch the Olympic mountain biking, lucky boy) he'll need a passport. And they take a while to sort out through the British Embassy here with mixed nationality parents so I'd be wise to get the papers organised when he's still very small. These are Holly's first official passport photos at 3 months old :awww: OMG another expense, I'm sure Holly's cost about 200 euros :dohh:
> 
> Alas no swimming:cry: But I'll exploit my parents for babysitting while I swim next week! And it means I can do a bike session and revise the Italian dialogues I went through last night :thumbup:

Sorry you didn't get to swimbulate :nope:

I love the passport pics of Holly..her expression is priceless!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hello and goodnight, much love to all, fell downstairs and whacked my head so I'm off to sit and cry! Ha. Back tomoro x

Oh my...hope your poor head is ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WygWdKpqGc&feature=youtu.be

Ahh clever ickle James :awww: Angel is such a beautiful little girl..she's going to be popular with the boys if she's not already! So is Faye for that matter!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyras best friend:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/8a8e8780.jpg

Gorgeous doggie :cloud9: He must look like a horse to her :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

SPAMMER!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat




----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B, you make me miss my old life when I could do whatever I wanted all day long! :cry:

Ahh kids are for life not just for Christmas! You've just gotta get on and do your thing, don't wait for the green light from Rhyko! Your life is his, his life is yours, it's a 2 way thing! If I were to obey the whims of bossy boots Holly _all_ day long I wouldn't get _anything_ done. Except lots of magnetic fishing.


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG BUS!!! Gotta run, off to get some bits for my mum, gluten free stuff mainly. Didn't see the time!!

Yes Kit, passport photos, she screamed one second later after the photographer took pic :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

Morning ladies ....

Molly- hugs for your loss lovely
xx

Kit- hope you had a glourious time last night

April- nuv the rug babe and james is a cutie button hehe !

B- What will you cook up for DH tonight a sumptious GD 5 courser i bet!!

no boogie babes as its half term going to do a wee bit of ironing and then stroll to town me thinks

lee told me last night me and kerry(my friend i met up with) would look like lesbians on vales night out together...he really pissed me off and we have had words via text this morning as i was all tucked up snoozing when he got in last night...............he said he was stroppy as he thought i may be meeting a guy WTF fellla im marrying you in 5 months ...men huh!!

whats the plans for today girls??

ps Lissy hope the head is ok how is the shop?


----------



## new mummy2010

https://vimeo.com/36822192

think this should work.........


----------



## new mummy2010

cant hear it very well sorry


----------



## cassie04

Hellooooo just nipping on!

I have exams today in Newcastle :wacko: So im just getting in some brain food as we speak! not stressing tho! As i am doing them as optional credits! :thumbup: but I hate hate hate tests!

I also thought i would share this for anyone who hadnt seen - i made it im so proud! :blush:https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=11hhRC9xtuM

B- have a lovely day B!:thumbup:

Essie- i have to agree with Kit beautiful fluffy dog! :hugs:

Kit- when is turtle awards :flower:

:hi: everyone else! sorry to keep it short and sweet hopefully be on later!


----------



## cassie04

new mummy2010 said:


> https://vimeo.com/36822192
> 
> think this should work.........

You sound like my dads girlfriend she is from Reading! do you even live any where near there?:shrug: gorgeous NATE!:cloud9:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyras best friend:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/8a8e8780.jpg
> 
> Gorgeous doggie :cloud9: He must look like a horse to her :haha:Click to expand...

Well my brother did hold her on his back like a horse. She spends all day trying to get his attention, and is he's in reach she's always trying to grab his fur :dohh: the cats aren't quite as interesting, but she does like them too. I guess it's because they won't put up with her "stroking" them whereas Kano (while being held by me/DH) will sit there patiently.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> I'm feeling ok today after my wild night out last night :haha: It was so nice to go out for a few hours and talk like an adult the whole time, eat with two hands and not pick anything up off the floor repeatedly :haha: I had three cheeky Rose wines and a beautiful Indian meal..'twas divine :cloud9:
> 
> When we got back (around 10.30pm) Cara was up. Our babysitter had gone in to check on her and she woke up (very unusual) so the babysitter was having a cuddle..I suspect she was enjoying it. It did take me 40 minutes and some hysterical exhausted crying (Cara, not me) before she went back to sleep but she slept all night after that :thumbup:
> 
> So..what did you all get up to then?? :hugs:

Glad you had a good night, must've been nice to have some grown up time. Doesn't sound like Cara had too unsettled a night, apart from the 40 minutes.

My dinner for DH went down well, and the chocolate/plum combo worked well although it tasted a bit like pear. Lyra enjoyed some stewed plums too, which she wolfed down while pulling faces as they were a bit tart.


----------



## new mummy2010

Lol cassie ..no no where near reading hehe

good luck with exams

love your doggy even thpugh he looks like a horse compared to our lil lula hehe !!


----------



## Essie

Hayley love your video. Nate is such a cutie, and lovely to hear your voice.


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Hellooooo just nipping on!
> 
> I have exams today in Newcastle :wacko: So im just getting in some brain food as we speak! not stressing tho! As i am doing them as optional credits! :thumbup: but I hate hate hate tests!
> 
> I also thought i would share this for anyone who hadnt seen - i made it im so proud! :blush:https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=11hhRC9xtuM
> 
> B- have a lovely day B!:thumbup:
> 
> Essie- i have to agree with Kit beautiful fluffy dog! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- when is turtle awards :flower:
> 
> :hi: everyone else! sorry to keep it short and sweet hopefully be on later!

Good luck in your exams. 

Love your video, baby reed likes Geordie shore :haha: makes me miss being pregnant, not long at all til you're meeting your little girl :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi turtles

Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine

After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!

Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> https://vimeo.com/36822192
> 
> think this should work.........

Yay!!! Hayley..you sound different to what I expected, in a good way. Of course, you are doing your mummy voice like most of us but you sounded very calm and lovely :flower: Nate is just the cutest!


----------



## cassie04

Essie said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo just nipping on!
> 
> I have exams today in Newcastle :wacko: So im just getting in some brain food as we speak! not stressing tho! As i am doing them as optional credits! :thumbup: but I hate hate hate tests!
> 
> I also thought i would share this for anyone who hadnt seen - i made it im so proud! :blush:https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=11hhRC9xtuM
> 
> B- have a lovely day B!:thumbup:
> 
> Essie- i have to agree with Kit beautiful fluffy dog! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- when is turtle awards :flower:
> 
> :hi: everyone else! sorry to keep it short and sweet hopefully be on later!
> 
> Good luck in your exams.
> 
> Love your video, baby reed likes Geordie shore :haha: makes me miss being pregnant, not long at all til you're meeting your little girl :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes! :haha: hense why i had to put that song over the top of my video cos all you would of heard is "In there like swimwear" and "muff diving/tashing on" :blush: And unfortunatly that is what Newcastle is like! Gary (the one with the huge parsnip) goes to the gym with Daves brother! and Daves brothers has had a bit tash on with wor Vicki! :haha: if you know who the characters are! :haha:

This makes me famous by the way! If i went out in Newcastle tonight chances are i'd bump into at least 2 of them!


----------



## new mummy2010

off to town and the docs grghhhh be back laters gaters xx


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> Hellooooo just nipping on!
> 
> I have exams today in Newcastle :wacko: So im just getting in some brain food as we speak! not stressing tho! As i am doing them as optional credits! :thumbup: but I hate hate hate tests!
> 
> I also thought i would share this for anyone who hadnt seen - i made it im so proud! :blush:https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=11hhRC9xtuM
> 
> B- have a lovely day B!:thumbup:
> 
> Essie- i have to agree with Kit beautiful fluffy dog! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- when is turtle awards :flower:
> 
> :hi: everyone else! sorry to keep it short and sweet hopefully be on later!

Haha! Love the video Cassie!! That's going to be a lovely thing to look back on :cloud9:

The TA's are quite possibly going to be tomorrow night..I will confirm that later today :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!!
> 
> I'm feeling ok today after my wild night out last night :haha: It was so nice to go out for a few hours and talk like an adult the whole time, eat with two hands and not pick anything up off the floor repeatedly :haha: I had three cheeky Rose wines and a beautiful Indian meal..'twas divine :cloud9:
> 
> When we got back (around 10.30pm) Cara was up. Our babysitter had gone in to check on her and she woke up (very unusual) so the babysitter was having a cuddle..I suspect she was enjoying it. It did take me 40 minutes and some hysterical exhausted crying (Cara, not me) before she went back to sleep but she slept all night after that :thumbup:
> 
> So..what did you all get up to then?? :hugs:
> 
> Glad you had a good night, must've been nice to have some grown up time. Doesn't sound like Cara had too unsettled a night, apart from the 40 minutes.
> 
> My dinner for DH went down well, and the chocolate/plum combo worked well although it tasted a bit like pear. Lyra enjoyed some stewed plums too, which she wolfed down while pulling faces as they were a bit tart.Click to expand...

Glad your dinner worked out...lol at Lyra and her funny faces. I can imagine, Cara does the same even when she really loves something :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtles
> 
> Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine
> 
> After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!
> 
> Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.

When do you officially hand over the reins to your locum then? Well done on the weight loss too :thumbup:

Oooooo, thrush on your nips :nope: Ouchy!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtles
> 
> Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine
> 
> After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!
> 
> Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.
> 
> When do you officially hand over the reins to your locum then? Well done on the weight loss too :thumbup:
> 
> Oooooo, thrush on your nips :nope: Ouchy!Click to expand...

Officially on the 1st...so 2 weeks to go.

Yes, it is SO bloody sore, and very often not picked up. They just go shiny and red and then crack and the fissures don't heal well. Horrid and excruciating pain when baby latches


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtles
> 
> Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine
> 
> After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!
> 
> Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.
> 
> When do you officially hand over the reins to your locum then? Well done on the weight loss too :thumbup:
> 
> Oooooo, thrush on your nips :nope: Ouchy!Click to expand...
> 
> Officially on the 1st...so 2 weeks to go.
> 
> Yes, it is SO bloody sore, and very often not picked up. They just go shiny and red and then crack and the fissures don't heal well. Horrid and excruciating pain when baby latchesClick to expand...

It's a good thing you're ahead of the game on that one for sure!

Any parcel yet? I think Tori is going to be first to arrive!


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie, I love your dog! He looks like that one in the movie where the owner dies and he keeps going back for years and years waiting for him...Hitachi?? Something like that. And the actual story happened in Japan

Cassie, I watched you video last night...DH said she's like Tori. Must be the wriggly girls, the boys were less active than Tori is. We're so close :happydance: Who's going to go first :shrug: Wouldn't it be funny if we were in labour at the same time! I think our original due dates were very close?

Kit, glad your dinner was good. It is lovely to get child-free time. DH and I really treasure it

Luna, I agree with B that you have to at some stage get on with doing your own stuff. I think it's probably harder with Rhyko than it was for us because of his rough start and the accomodation you had to make to get to where you are with him. So it is tricky to make that transition. I had a mom yesterday whose 1 year old will not sleep unless she is being held, so twice a day she has to sit and hold her for a nap...not the easiest at all


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> I'm feeling ok today after my wild night out last night :haha: It was so nice to go out for a few hours and talk like an adult the whole time, eat with two hands and not pick anything up off the floor repeatedly :haha: I had three cheeky Rose wines and a beautiful Indian meal..'twas divine :cloud9:
> 
> When we got back (around 10.30pm) Cara was up. Our babysitter had gone in to check on her and she woke up (very unusual) so the babysitter was having a cuddle..I suspect she was enjoying it. It did take me 40 minutes and some hysterical exhausted crying (Cara, not me) before she went back to sleep but she slept all night after that :thumbup:
> 
> So..what did you all get up to then?? :hugs:

ah that sounds like a perfect night, glad you had fun! 
well as James being ill made me and Jay tons closer we have been getting on sooooo well for the last 4 days which is very unusual, but i suppose things like that do make you stronger, anyway its been like the beginning and the start so i hope its a fresh start to us but with a family, we had our night the night before as he surprised me with dinner etc, last night we had tacos with the girls and then some tv on my new sofa :) perfect night for me x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Home visit done :thumbup: Tori is around 3.4kg now...MW says she can stop growing now :haha: She also says she can come any time
> 
> And the pool is all set up and ready...DH still has to organise the tubing for water tho
> 
> 
> OMG!! It's so close now...CAN'T WAIT!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

oooh i missed this i cant believe its not far away!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtles
> 
> Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine
> 
> After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!
> 
> Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.
> 
> When do you officially hand over the reins to your locum then? Well done on the weight loss too :thumbup:
> 
> Oooooo, thrush on your nips :nope: Ouchy!Click to expand...
> 
> Officially on the 1st...so 2 weeks to go.
> 
> Yes, it is SO bloody sore, and very often not picked up. They just go shiny and red and then crack and the fissures don't heal well. Horrid and excruciating pain when baby latchesClick to expand...
> 
> It's a good thing you're ahead of the game on that one for sure!
> 
> Any parcel yet? I think Tori is going to be first to arrive!Click to expand...

Yes!!! I meant to say - I'm fetching it today. The bloody shop staff are so disorganised - they cleared out their post inbox yesterday and gave me 4 slips from the PO all for the same parcel :dohh: So I'm assuming it's from you. I'll let you know as soon as I collect


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WygWdKpqGc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Ahh clever ickle James :awww: Angel is such a beautiful little girl..she's going to be popular with the boys if she's not already! So is Faye for that matter!Click to expand...

thankyou :) she always has been but shes not as 'forward' as everyone in her class, like she would rather play horses etc with her bf than talk about boys with all the other girls, but she always has that 'boy' liking her or as Angel puts it loving lol


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> View attachment 340300

haha brilliant :)


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtles
> 
> Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine
> 
> After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!
> 
> Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.
> 
> When do you officially hand over the reins to your locum then? Well done on the weight loss too :thumbup:
> 
> Oooooo, thrush on your nips :nope: Ouchy!Click to expand...
> 
> Officially on the 1st...so 2 weeks to go.
> 
> Yes, it is SO bloody sore, and very often not picked up. They just go shiny and red and then crack and the fissures don't heal well. Horrid and excruciating pain when baby latchesClick to expand...
> 
> It's a good thing you're ahead of the game on that one for sure!
> 
> Any parcel yet? I think Tori is going to be first to arrive!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!! I meant to say - I'm fetching it today. The bloody shop staff are so disorganised - they cleared out their post inbox yesterday and gave me 4 slips from the PO all for the same parcel :dohh: So I'm assuming it's from you. I'll let you know as soon as I collectClick to expand...

Yay! Just glad it didn't get lost :thumbup: Hope you like :flower:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie, I love your dog! He looks like that one in the movie where the owner dies and he keeps going back for years and years waiting for him...Hitachi?? Something like that. And the actual story happened in Japan
> 
> Cassie, I watched you video last night...DH said she's like Tori. Must be the wriggly girls, the boys were less active than Tori is. We're so close :happydance: Who's going to go first :shrug: Wouldn't it be funny if we were in labour at the same time! I think our original due dates were very close?
> 
> Kit, glad your dinner was good. It is lovely to get child-free time. DH and I really treasure it
> 
> Luna, I agree with B that you have to at some stage get on with doing your own stuff. I think it's probably harder with Rhyko than it was for us because of his rough start and the accomodation you had to make to get to where you are with him. So it is tricky to make that transition. I had a mom yesterday whose 1 year old will not sleep unless she is being held, so twice a day she has to sit and hold her for a nap...not the easiest at all

Hachiko. Yep same breed. We watched the film last year (I knew the story so knew what was coming) and I cried buckets :cry: 

Only two weeks left at work for you :happydance: can't believe you and Cassie are going to meet your girlies soon.


----------



## TrinityMom

:happydance:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo just nipping on!
> 
> I have exams today in Newcastle :wacko: So im just getting in some brain food as we speak! not stressing tho! As i am doing them as optional credits! :thumbup: but I hate hate hate tests!
> 
> I also thought i would share this for anyone who hadnt seen - i made it im so proud! :blush:https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=11hhRC9xtuM
> 
> B- have a lovely day B!:thumbup:
> 
> Essie- i have to agree with Kit beautiful fluffy dog! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- when is turtle awards :flower:
> 
> :hi: everyone else! sorry to keep it short and sweet hopefully be on later!
> 
> Good luck in your exams.
> 
> Love your video, baby reed likes Geordie shore :haha: makes me miss being pregnant, not long at all til you're meeting your little girl :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! :haha: hense why i had to put that song over the top of my video cos all you would of heard is "In there like swimwear" and "muff diving/tashing on" :blush: And unfortunatly that is what Newcastle is like! Gary (the one with the huge parsnip) goes to the gym with Daves brother! and Daves brothers has had a bit tash on with wor Vicki! :haha: if you know who the characters are! :haha:
> 
> This makes me famous by the way! If i went out in Newcastle tonight chances are i'd bump into at least 2 of them!Click to expand...

I do know who the characters are :thumbup: ooh do you're like a celeb. I always crack up at Charlotte and her descriptions of things :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!!
> 
> I'm feeling ok today after my wild night out last night :haha: It was so nice to go out for a few hours and talk like an adult the whole time, eat with two hands and not pick anything up off the floor repeatedly :haha: I had three cheeky Rose wines and a beautiful Indian meal..'twas divine :cloud9:
> 
> When we got back (around 10.30pm) Cara was up. Our babysitter had gone in to check on her and she woke up (very unusual) so the babysitter was having a cuddle..I suspect she was enjoying it. It did take me 40 minutes and some hysterical exhausted crying (Cara, not me) before she went back to sleep but she slept all night after that :thumbup:
> 
> So..what did you all get up to then?? :hugs:
> 
> ah that sounds like a perfect night, glad you had fun!
> well as James being ill made me and Jay tons closer we have been getting on sooooo well for the last 4 days which is very unusual, but i suppose things like that do make you stronger, anyway its been like the beginning and the start so i hope its a fresh start to us but with a family, we had our night the night before as he surprised me with dinner etc, last night we had tacos with the girls and then some tv on my new sofa :) perfect night for me xClick to expand...

Ahh fingers crossed April that this Jay is here to stay :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Morning ladies ....
> 
> Molly- hugs for your loss lovely
> xx
> 
> Kit- hope you had a glourious time last night
> 
> April- nuv the rug babe and james is a cutie button hehe !
> 
> B- What will you cook up for DH tonight a sumptious GD 5 courser i bet!!
> 
> no boogie babes as its half term going to do a wee bit of ironing and then stroll to town me thinks
> 
> lee told me last night me and kerry(my friend i met up with) would look like lesbians on vales night out together...he really pissed me off and we have had words via text this morning as i was all tucked up snoozing when he got in last night...............he said he was stroppy as he thought i may be meeting a guy WTF fellla im marrying you in 5 months ...men huh!!
> 
> whats the plans for today girls??
> 
> ps Lissy hope the head is ok how is the shop?

men are funny like that they can be really jealous sometimes cant believe youre getting married in only 5 months eekk! excited much! did you have a good night?x


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> https://vimeo.com/36822192
> 
> think this should work.........

omg omg i love him! he is just a little cutie! proper lil smiler :cloud9: you sound like youre out of 2 pints and a packet of crisps lol i love it !


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Hellooooo just nipping on!
> 
> I have exams today in Newcastle :wacko: So im just getting in some brain food as we speak! not stressing tho! As i am doing them as optional credits! :thumbup: but I hate hate hate tests!
> 
> I also thought i would share this for anyone who hadnt seen - i made it im so proud! :blush:https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=11hhRC9xtuM
> 
> B- have a lovely day B!:thumbup:
> 
> Essie- i have to agree with Kit beautiful fluffy dog! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- when is turtle awards :flower:
> 
> :hi: everyone else! sorry to keep it short and sweet hopefully be on later!

good luck with your exam love that video perfect music lol


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hi turtles
> 
> Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine
> 
> After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!
> 
> Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.

ooh ouch, hope Tori doesnt get it, when do you think youll have her real soon?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo just nipping on!
> 
> I have exams today in Newcastle :wacko: So im just getting in some brain food as we speak! not stressing tho! As i am doing them as optional credits! :thumbup: but I hate hate hate tests!
> 
> I also thought i would share this for anyone who hadnt seen - i made it im so proud! :blush:https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=11hhRC9xtuM
> 
> B- have a lovely day B!:thumbup:
> 
> Essie- i have to agree with Kit beautiful fluffy dog! :hugs:
> 
> Kit- when is turtle awards :flower:
> 
> :hi: everyone else! sorry to keep it short and sweet hopefully be on later!
> 
> Haha! Love the video Cassie!! That's going to be a lovely thing to look back on :cloud9:
> 
> The TA's are quite possibly going to be tomorrow night..I will confirm that later today :thumbup:Click to expand...

yay going to be soooo cool :D


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtles
> 
> Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine
> 
> After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!
> 
> Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.
> 
> ooh ouch, hope Tori doesnt get it, when do you think youll have her real soon?Click to expand...

I have 39 weeks in my head...but we'll see :shrug: All up to her


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi turtles
> 
> Busy morning. I've been training my locum and teaching her the ins and outs of the practice. Think she'll be fine
> 
> After my mahoosive weight gain this weekend, I've lost most of it so down to 5.2kg total gain thank goodness!!!
> 
> Tori feels like she's crawling her way out. MW says she's 1/5th engaged which is why. I'm going to be starting treatment for thrush. I don't have any symptoms but think I must be a carrier because all the boys got thrush in the first few weeks and I had thrush on my nipples which is THE most painful thing. So I'm determined not to have that again.
> 
> When do you officially hand over the reins to your locum then? Well done on the weight loss too :thumbup:
> 
> Oooooo, thrush on your nips :nope: Ouchy!Click to expand...
> 
> Officially on the 1st...so 2 weeks to go.
> 
> Yes, it is SO bloody sore, and very often not picked up. They just go shiny and red and then crack and the fissures don't heal well. Horrid and excruciating pain when baby latchesClick to expand...
> 
> It's a good thing you're ahead of the game on that one for sure!
> 
> Any parcel yet? I think Tori is going to be first to arrive!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!! I meant to say - I'm fetching it today. The bloody shop staff are so disorganised - they cleared out their post inbox yesterday and gave me 4 slips from the PO all for the same parcel :dohh: So I'm assuming it's from you. I'll let you know as soon as I collectClick to expand...

did you receive mine?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> :happydance:

these pics are amazing Trin! esp that bottom one sooo lovely!


----------



## HollyMonkey

We monkeys are in a cosy bistro eating lunch :munch:


----------



## kit_cat

April, I meant to ask if you are ok for the TAs tomorrow night? You said you might have plans?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> We monkeys are in a cosy bistro eating lunch :munch:

Nommo! I hope they have something tasty, yet GD friendly on their menu?:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I've just confirmed my return to work date...Wednesday 20th June. Oh my.


----------



## addie25

I just love your pics Trin. I want to let pictures done as well but don't know what week to get them done. I don't want to be 2 huge so prob not after 32 weeks.


----------



## addie25

Well just wrote a huge post but it erased!! :dohh:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> I've just confirmed my return to work date...Wednesday 20th June. Oh my.

:hugs:


----------



## Essie

I've just ordered 50 IC tests :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I've just ordered 50 IC tests :blush:

Oooooo, are we in need of them right now or is this in anticipation??


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just ordered 50 IC tests :blush:
> 
> Oooooo, are we in need of them right now or is this in anticipation??Click to expand...

Anticipation. Did a test yesterday out of curiosity but nothing. I thought I might as well buy some and then they're there for when the urge to poas arises:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just ordered 50 IC tests :blush:
> 
> Oooooo, are we in need of them right now or is this in anticipation??Click to expand...
> 
> Anticipation. Did a test yesterday out of curiosity but nothing. I thought I might as well buy some and then they're there for when the urge to poas arises:thumbup:Click to expand...

How exciting!!!!!

Have you had AF back yet?


----------



## kit_cat

How you feeling today addie?


----------



## addie25

Exciting news!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April, I meant to ask if you are ok for the TAs tomorrow night? You said you might have plans?

im totally good for them :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I've just confirmed my return to work date...Wednesday 20th June. Oh my.

oh dont worry thats agesssss away :)


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just ordered 50 IC tests :blush:
> 
> Oooooo, are we in need of them right now or is this in anticipation??Click to expand...
> 
> Anticipation. Did a test yesterday out of curiosity but nothing. I thought I might as well buy some and then they're there for when the urge to poas arises:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!!!!!
> 
> Have you had AF back yet?Click to expand...

No not yet. I've felt really pre-AF for a week or so but nothing :shrug: I don't think I'll need a test for a while yet but it's always good to be prepared. And this way i won't be running out for tests every week because I've convinced myself I might be.


----------



## addie25

I am ok. Just really annoyed. I sent in for an approval letter to change the windows in the girls room bc it is a health issue, they need to be changed or they can't sleep in there it gets soooooo hot bc the windows r crap. We need approval from association to change a window and I have been calling them for a week to see where my approval letter is and they refuse to call me back. It will take 6 weeks to order these windows so I need that approval letter or the girls will be here if they continue to ignore me and not give me the letter. They are so frustrating. They know it is a health issue so they best hope they have great lawyers bc if I don't get a response soon they will be hearing from mine!! That is how mad I am about it.


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Well just wrote a huge post but it erased!! :dohh:

Ugh I hate that!


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> I am ok. Just really annoyed. I sent in for an approval letter to change the windows in the girls room bc it is a health issue, they need to be changed or they can't sleep in there it gets soooooo hot bc the windows r crap. We need approval from association to change a window and I have been calling them for a week to see where my approval letter is and they refuse to call me back. It will take 6 weeks to order these windows so I need that approval letter or the girls will be here if they continue to ignore me and not give me the letter. They are so frustrating. They know it is a health issue so they best hope they have great lawyers bc if I don't get a response soon they will be hearing from mine!! That is how mad I am about it.

That must be so frustrating. That's bad of them to not bother contacting you, especially when they know it's a health issue and that the timing is urgent. I hope you get a response soon. What would happen if you ordered them without the approval letter?


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I am ok. Just really annoyed. I sent in for an approval letter to change the windows in the girls room bc it is a health issue, they need to be changed or they can't sleep in there it gets soooooo hot bc the windows r crap. We need approval from association to change a window and I have been calling them for a week to see where my approval letter is and they refuse to call me back. It will take 6 weeks to order these windows so I need that approval letter or the girls will be here if they continue to ignore me and not give me the letter. They are so frustrating. They know it is a health issue so they best hope they have great lawyers bc if I don't get a response soon they will be hearing from mine!! That is how mad I am about it.
> 
> That must be so frustrating. That's bad of them to not bother contacting you, especially when they know it's a health issue and that the timing is urgent. I hope you get a response soon. What would happen if you ordered them without the approval letter?Click to expand...

The company refuses to allow us to order them without approval. I would have done that already if it was an option. I just sent him an e-mail. If he doesn't respond I will be going to his office in person MONDAY MORNING!!!!!!!!!! I don't need this stress I really don't. I cant let the girls sleep in there without new windows it's not safe so I am pissed. Andddd last time we asked for approval it was a back and forth for 6 months and we never got the approval for landscaping so that is what I am afraid of for this time. That is why I said if they try and jerk me around again, I will get a lawyer to contact them bc this is a serious issue. They should not have the job they have since they obviously do no work!!


----------



## mummyApril

my logical theory to my dad for getting a dish washer: i need VERY soft hands for when i become a midwife....


----------



## addie25

To be honest it is stupid of them to not contact me or give me approval. I have it in writing that it is a health issue, I have it in writing that they are not contacting me back so if anything were to happen they would be in a lot of legal trouble. So they must not know the law. Or maybe they think they are above it.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just ordered 50 IC tests :blush:
> 
> Oooooo, are we in need of them right now or is this in anticipation??Click to expand...
> 
> Anticipation. Did a test yesterday out of curiosity but nothing. I thought I might as well buy some and then they're there for when the urge to poas arises:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!!!!!
> 
> Have you had AF back yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No not yet. I've felt really pre-AF for a week or so but nothing :shrug: I don't think I'll need a test for a while yet but it's always good to be prepared. And this way i won't be running out for tests every week because I've convinced myself I might be.Click to expand...

It will be quite odd TTC without any AF to guide you a little...at least I imagine it will :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Addie..that sucks about the windows. I'm probably missing something but why would they not want to give approval for this?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Addie..that sucks about the windows. I'm probably missing something but why would they not want to give approval for this?

I think I am missing something as well. I have no freaking idea why they wouldn't want to give us approval. They are lazy and slow. I mean why wouldn't they want to give us approval on landscaping it only makes their development look better. They are just lazy people on a power trip I think. But this is actually stupid of them bc it is a health issue so they best enjoy not responding bc they wont enjoy it when I have a lawyer call them. My next step is to have the window guys call them Friday. If they don't give them an answer I will go in Monday. If I am told they don't have the approval letter for me I will call a lawyer.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I've just ordered 50 IC tests :blush:
> 
> Oooooo, are we in need of them right now or is this in anticipation??Click to expand...
> 
> Anticipation. Did a test yesterday out of curiosity but nothing. I thought I might as well buy some and then they're there for when the urge to poas arises:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!!!!!
> 
> Have you had AF back yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No not yet. I've felt really pre-AF for a week or so but nothing :shrug: I don't think I'll need a test for a while yet but it's always good to be prepared. And this way i won't be running out for tests every week because I've convinced myself I might be.Click to expand...
> 
> It will be quite odd TTC without any AF to guide you a little...at least I imagine it will :shrug:Click to expand...

Well we're not quite ttc, like you said without AF it'd be very difficult, we are just letting it happen if it happens.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i still havent had af :shock:


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> i still havent had af :shock:

That's not unusual, takes a while for things to get back to normal. Even longer if you bf. unless there's a chance you could be preggo..


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i still havent had af :shock:
> 
> That's not unusual, takes a while for things to get back to normal. Even longer if you bf. unless there's a chance you could be preggo..Click to expand...

im ff.I shouldnt be pregnant :wacko:
not been feelling right lately but that might just be cos im lil down x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've caught up! I need a BnB secretary for when I go out :haha:

I can't hear you Hayley on my computer :shrug: Nate's so cute though!! Just got some lamb cutlets and a bottle of red wine for tonight. Not cooking anything too fancy but things we like and gd friendly: starter is mozzarella and tomato and asparagus salad, then the lamb with lentils and mixed chopped veggies, then dessert dh will have chocolate mousse and me my gd version of chocco mousse!

We've been playing in the big chateau gardens park this afternoon- really fun! Nice to be back to playing outdoors after the artic snap!


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> https://vimeo.com/36822192
> 
> think this should work.........

OMG Nate is sooo sweet! What a cute pants!!! He's so happy and excited!

And your accent is fab!!!

I read Rhyko's bedtime story last night in my British accent... it was the Pied Piper of Hamelin. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I'll let dh grope my breasts as part of the meal if he wants to, Valentine's Special Offer. 2 for the price of one as well :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

B and Trin...
You guys are right... I need to try and do stuff even though I'm a mommy... It's just so hard! And he eats a lot. He sleeps really well at night and takes some good naps during the day so the time he's awake he's eating every 45-60 minutes. And during his naps I'm trying to catch up here and get house work done... but also trying not to make too much noise. And I have no idea when he'll wake up - so I'm afraid to start a project and then have to go rushing off when he wakes up.

:shrug: Just need to figure out this balance! Rhyko is almost sitting, so I think once he's able to sit and play with things that I'll get a few more minutes to myself to do stuff. We'll see!


----------



## poas

Errrm Clare...test!!!


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> errrm clare...test!!!

omg a test!!!!!! Test test test!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

:flasher:Hey Ladies!!:flasher:

The *Turtle Awards *will take place tomorrow evening (Thursday 16th February 2012) and will commence between 7.30 and 8pm.

Please be suitably attired, a wide range of alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks will be available along with some delicate snacks (GD and otherwise)

I hope you can all be there :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> :flasher:Hey Ladies!!:flasher:
> 
> The *Turtle Awards *will take place tomorrow evening (Thursday 16th February 2012) and will commence between 7.30 and 8pm.
> 
> Please be suitably attired, a wide range of alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks will be available along with some delicate snacks (GD and otherwise)
> 
> I hope you can all be there :flower:

love this! this year il be having a drink :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

It feels like about 10pm!

I'll be deciding what hair style and outfit to wear tomorrow night ...


----------



## TrinityMom

*CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY FOR THIS SA TURTLE*

I went to the PO with what I thought was 4 slips for the same parcel and looooook!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

*Kit!!! Thank you SO much! It is all so beautiful! I was expecting Sophie but the Hello Kitty is just SO soft and gorgeous, and I looooooove the dress! We may use it for her naming ceremony. And the headbands will be on from day 1*


----------



## TrinityMom

*April! Thank you thank you! SUCH cute outfits! I SO love the pink and purple combo  I am so grateful!*


----------



## Sarachka

My hair and dress for tomorrow:

https://www.lorabridalshop.com/images/l/201104/13034597062.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

*Clare and Freya! What a wonderful, generous surprise. Thank you for the beautiful outfits! I am in LOVE with the ruffles on the little shirts  And the magnet is so sweet!*


----------



## TrinityMom

*Unnamed Turtle!!!! Thank you for the gorgeous top! Who are you???? *


----------



## addie25

WOW Trin love all the outfits!!

Sarah I love that dress!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

All that voice recording stuff has me (and now my youngest DD) hooked on recording our voices. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

https://cdn2.mixrmedia.com/wp-uploads/girlybubble/blog/2010/05/4162309328_5d3e859c0f_b.jpghttps://www.instructables.com/image/F9R6JEVGX5XKCMT/Getting-Started.jpghttps://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5294294582_e4ce5e038a.jpghttps://d1535dk28ea235.cloudfront.net/preset_64/turtlebread.jpghttps://90in9.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/img_0094.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

What cute stuff you got, Trin!! :dance: I bet it did feel like Christmas!

Those turtle snacks are sooo cute!! I love the pecan spinach ones! Wonder what the white stuff is underneath? Mozzarella, maybe? Those are so cute!


----------



## Mollykins

Those remind me of the yummy snacks we had last year! Mmm! I might have a glass of raspberry wine and a slice of dark chocolate cake I made for Valentine's day. *swoon* Seriously delicious.


----------



## Mollykins

Leo update: he says "mama" and "hi", rolls front to back and back to front, pushes and pulls like a ninja across the floor (so close to crawling!), stands for about 10 seconds on his own while using the coffee table for balance, takes about 6 steps while holding our fingers before sitting down, and screams like a banshee if you do not give his toy back. :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> What cute stuff you got, Trin!! :dance: I bet it did feel like Christmas!
> 
> Those turtle snacks are sooo cute!! I love the pecan spinach ones! Wonder what the white stuff is underneath? Mozzarella, maybe? Those are so cute!

Yep, cheese apparently...thought it was suitably GD friendly :thumbup:...not so lactose intolerance friendly tho


----------



## addie25

MMM those snacks look so amazing!!! It is making me hungry.
Aww Leo is getting so big!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Grrrrr Bnb is being poofucks. Just typed a post and lost it

A patient just called. It's bloody 9pm!!! I think that's ridiculous! She's not in labour or anything (not even pregnant). Bet she wouldn't call her GP at this time. Thank goodness for caller ID. Didn't answer:growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Leo update: he says "mama" and "hi", rolls front to back and back to front, pushes and pulls like a ninja across the floor (so close to crawling!), stands for about 10 seconds on his own while using the coffee table for balance, takes about 6 steps while holding our fingers before sitting down, and screams like a banshee if you do not give his toy back. :haha:

Noooooooooooo! He's getting big too quickly!!!
Clever little lion :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

yay so glad they got to you and so happy you like them :) xxx


----------



## LunaLady

Wow Leo is sure one precocious little baby! He's going to be speaking in full sentences and running around by his 1st birthday at this rate!! 

Is he sitting on his own, yet? 

I can't believe our babies are five months old this month, Molly!! Thank goodness for time flying...!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow what lovely treasure Trin!! And I love the snacks- I get the filling ones I see :haha: 

Sarachka your hair and outfit look fab :thumbup: I'm going for something really girly, might wear my Lanvin dress that Audrey copied off me...sneaky cow.

https://www.journaldesfemmes.com/luxe/haute-couture/stars-en-robes-du-soir/image/audrey-tautou-so-girly-728012.jpg

I've dun the table all pritty like with candles, for dinner with dh tonight https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0048.gif


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> *Clare and Freya! What a wonderful, generous surprise. Thank you for the beautiful outfits! I am in LOVE with the ruffles on the little shirts  And the magnet is so sweet!*

finally:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

they should be no reason why im pregnant so i wont be wasting money on a test :haha: bless ignorance is bliss :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Catherine is lending me her dress for tomorrow (she doesn't need it right now)
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSVfnNW-tOiLq0ty4B0ORSqvk5culz9xrBd0TEllyUUJoQDa9Nm&t=1

And this is how I'm doing my hair
https://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=48084085

And I'll be going straight here from the red carpet


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH is home, gros bisous mes tortues :kiss: :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm signing off for the night - can't handle the bloody poofucks intertubes

I'm starting raspberry caps and EPO tonight:thumbup: My tongue looks like a map - full of ulcers :nope: Very gross

Night night
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Oh my Trin! Your hair and dress are fantastic (yours too B!) But I must insist you at least share that gorgeous bed! I must have that.... I wonder if OH will build that for me... :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

GGoodnight Trin and B! 

Luna, he's not sitting yet.... He seems more interested in moving and when he's not he figures I should hold him. :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

I want cake! :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

I also want Rhyko pics and Jaynie location.


----------



## Mollykins

Oh and I bought that dress. :blush:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm spamming....


----------



## Mollykins

.... And thread killing....


----------



## Mollykins

..in true, "mommy of three-watch me multi task" form... :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

La la la.... Ahem... La la. :serenade:


----------



## Mollykins

Okay... I'll make lunch :munch:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> I want cake! :hissy:

:ninja:


----------



## LunaLady

Love the Molly spam! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Well spotted Essie! I dedicate said ninja post to all turts, may your babies sleep through the night and/or may you sleep through night! That last bit geared towards our preggy turts. :)


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Love the Molly spam! :dance:

Me too. Lovely to see lots of posts from our founding member :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Oh my Trin! Your hair and dress are fantastic (yours too B!) But I must insist you at least share that gorgeous bed! I must have that.... I wonder if OH will build that for me... :shrug:

 
But not MY dress?! Humph!


----------



## Essie

Does anyone else's baby knead them while bf? I'm beginning to think that my dream about giving birth to a kitten was half true..


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> Does anyone else's baby knead them while bf? I'm beginning to think that my dream about giving birth to a kitten was half true..


Yes, Rhyko does. He will gently pet the breast he's feeding on. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Sarah, I like yours best! :winkwink: (Didn't mean to miss you lovey.) :hugs:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's baby knead them while bf? I'm beginning to think that my dream about giving birth to a kitten was half true..
> 
> 
> Yes, Rhyko does. He will gently pet the breast he's feeding on. :haha:Click to expand...

That's what Lyra does. She also grabs my lip/nose and waves her arm and leg like a windmill :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo grabs, squeezes, and scratches. My boobs have lots of lion cub scratches and even a couple scabs from serious gouges.


----------



## Mollykins

Random share... Leo hates having bottoms or blankets on his legs at night. Shirt, diaper, no blanket on the legs. He will stomp, kick, and scream until you solve it. Strange baby.


----------



## Essie

Okay so the kneading is normal...The whiskers are a concern though right?

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m484/LimeyC/3c7eb738.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: such a pretty kitty.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Random share... Leo hates having bottoms or blankets on his legs at night. Shirt, diaper, no blanket on the legs. He will stomp, kick, and scream until you solve it. Strange baby.

That is strange... doesn't he get chilly? Rhyko sleeps in just his diaper and a short sleeve onesie, but under one blanket and next to me, so he stays very warm.


----------



## LunaLady

Essie!!! :haha: :rofl: You have me laughing out loud!!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> *Unnamed Turtle!!!! Thank you for the gorgeous top! Who are you???? *

twas me :) you said Tori would look lovely in it with leggings :)


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Leo update: he says "mama" and "hi", rolls front to back and back to front, pushes and pulls like a ninja across the floor (so close to crawling!), stands for about 10 seconds on his own while using the coffee table for balance, takes about 6 steps while holding our fingers before sitting down, and screams like a banshee if you do not give his toy back. :haha:

what a clever boy he is! James says mama too :)


----------



## Mollykins

Luna, I wait til falls in deep sleep then I lay a warm blanket over him. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Luna, I wait til falls in deep sleep then I lay a warm blanket over him. :)

Ahhh, I see! Smart mama!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Random share... Leo hates having bottoms or blankets on his legs at night. Shirt, diaper, no blanket on the legs. He will stomp, kick, and scream until you solve it. Strange baby.

James will fall asleep with his legs in the air, so the blankets not on them lol and i mean legs straight up in air ahah


----------



## Sarachka

Addie the lady on One Born Every Minute is havin twinsies


----------



## mummyApril

i hope i havent missed all the chit chat i had visitors


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Addie the lady on One Born Every Minute is havin twinsies

you are such a good reminder!


----------



## mummyApril

anyone else keep getting a man talking about nurofen?


----------



## addie25

Ugh I'm going to have to go to the doctor about my colitis. I'm sick of going to doctors!! No matter what I eat I feel sick. Not like I'm going to have a huge episode sick but my stomach feels off and I can't eat or I will get sick.


----------



## Sarachka

This guy on OBEM has AWFUL teeth!


----------



## Sarachka

Dude there's so many guys in there! There's 4 men I've spotted so far. OH would not allow that for us.


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening luvvers:flower:.........i have been a busy turtle i strolled into town to the docs had my depo and then nate and i had lunch in a cafe and i had steak,onion and mustard bagutte:thumbup:............then lee treated me by letting ,e have my nails done with pretty gems on to finish ohhlala and my lip waxed ouchy ouchy:haha:..then been upto work for a staff meeting had to take both boys as no sitter and daddy darting:dohh: just caught up and watching BFGW from last night:cloud9:




kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36822192
> 
> think this should work.........
> 
> Yay!!! Hayley..you sound different to what I expected, in a good way. Of course, you are doing your mummy voice like most of us but you sounded very calm and lovely :flower: Nate is just the cutest!Click to expand...


Why did you think i was a chav :shrug:.........:haha:




mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies ....
> 
> Molly- hugs for your loss lovely
> xx
> 
> Kit- hope you had a glourious time last night
> 
> April- nuv the rug babe and james is a cutie button hehe !
> 
> B- What will you cook up for DH tonight a sumptious GD 5 courser i bet!!
> 
> no boogie babes as its half term going to do a wee bit of ironing and then stroll to town me thinks
> 
> lee told me last night me and kerry(my friend i met up with) would look like lesbians on vales night out together...he really pissed me off and we have had words via text this morning as i was all tucked up snoozing when he got in last night...............he said he was stroppy as he thought i may be meeting a guy WTF fellla im marrying you in 5 months ...men huh!!
> 
> whats the plans for today girls??
> 
> ps Lissy hope the head is ok how is the shop?
> 
> men are funny like that they can be really jealous sometimes cant believe youre getting married in only 5 months eekk! excited much! did you have a good night?xClick to expand...


I know im totes excited April ,yes i did have a lovely time chheky 3 roses and a brill catch up and chatted about ideas for hen party:thumbup:




mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36822192
> 
> think this should work.........
> 
> omg omg i love him! he is just a little cutie! proper lil smiler :cloud9: you sound like youre out of 2 pints and a packet of crisps lol i love it !Click to expand...

WHY thank:shrug:s, is that bad or good:dohh:



LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36822192
> 
> think this should work.........
> 
> OMG Nate is sooo sweet! What a cute pants!!! He's so happy and excited!
> 
> And your accent is fab!!!
> 
> I read Rhyko's bedtime story last night in my British accent... it was the Pied Piper of Hamelin. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs:Thanks Luna you should of recorded it you must next time



kit_cat said:


> :flasher:Hey Ladies!!:flasher:
> 
> The *Turtle Awards *will take place tomorrow evening (Thursday 16th February 2012) and will commence between 7.30 and 8pm.
> 
> Please be suitably attired, a wide range of alcoholic and non alcoholic drinks will be available along with some delicate snacks (GD and otherwise)
> 
> I hope you can all be there :flower:

:cry:i will be spinning my lil toshiee off sorry guys 



Mollykins said:


> Leo update: he says "mama" and "hi", rolls front to back and back to front, pushes and pulls like a ninja across the floor (so close to crawling!), stands for about 10 seconds on his own while using the coffee table for balance, takes about 6 steps while holding our fingers before sitting down, and screams like a banshee if you do not give his toy back. :haha:


Aw Mollz he sounds like he is really forward and ahead of the baby game :cloud9: what a clever boy:cloud9:




HollyMonkey said:


> Wow what lovely treasure Trin!! And I love the snacks- I get the filling ones I see :haha:
> 
> Sarachka your hair and outfit look fab :thumbup: I'm going for something really girly, might wear my Lanvin dress that Audrey copied off me...sneaky cow.
> 
> https://www.journaldesfemmes.com/luxe/haute-couture/stars-en-robes-du-soir/image/audrey-tautou-so-girly-728012.jpg
> 
> I've dun the table all pritty like with candles, for dinner with dh tonight https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0048.gif

Have a lovely night B you take pictures of table :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Hails I need to see your nails!!


----------



## mummyApril

Hayles it is a good accent :D xx


----------



## mummyApril

my TA dress and hair style....(obviously brunette)
https://i2.cdnds.net/12/04/618x926/uktv_nta_red_carpet_gallery_3.jpg
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_bQ0SqifjNcg/Sqns7_e00jI/AAAAAAAADjY/rz3K2NBMa2o/s400/Lindsay-Lohan-Blonde-Hairstyle.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh, I have just finished the TA rehearsals...I'm so nervous 8-[

I'm loving all of your outfits and planned hairdo's....gorge!! My outfit is a surprise :winkwink:

See you all tomorrow my lovelies..good night :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> Hails I need to see your nails!!

Iwill take a photo later Sez:thumbup:

Wow quiet night nothing t read apart from 3 posts
im sad i wont be at the TA's again:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

25th april i go back to work 

9 weeks left 

very very sad about it (;


----------



## new mummy2010

*;(*


----------



## new mummy2010

HELLOOOO anybody in ...........


----------



## Sarachka

I'm here!


----------



## Sarachka

Today my sis and I are taking a very slow trip round kiddicare and then tesco and I have midwife at 4. What is everyone else up to ?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning!!:wohoo:

Just been laughing at a video of me talking SUCH EMBARRASING complete baby talk to Holly- luckily for me I don't know how to upload videos! Otherwise I would and I'd regret it forever because I'd be the laughing stock of the thread! 

Today is the day I go into central Paris to see my boss, and have a mooch round the fab big stores just nextdoor :thumbup:

ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP UNTIL MY MUM AND DAD ARRIVE! :wohoo: So excited!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need to make myself a toilet bag, mine is unpleasant. I'm looking at all my things with new eyes at the moment and don't want unpleasant things


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo baby shopping Sarachka! :happydance: What's on your list? :happydance:


----------



## poas

Morning, longggg day yday, up at six with esme, not back from shop last night til 1am...then up at six again. Just sat now with Harris, Emma and esme-emma is ill no surprise poor thing, so the kids are having PJ and movie day and when ed drags himself up esme and I are going to nap....ALL day. Then back to shop at 7. Oh crap, not sleeping all day as have to make cakes for opening...so my plans are sllep,cook, organise. Oh and I'll miss the ta sadly but will be on to check as soon as I get home x x x nuv you all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm in Holly's bed with her, it's the best cosiness ever! She slept with her glittery party shoes on all night- she'd gone to bed with them on because she'd insisted and I forgot to take them off when she was asleep :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Lissy! :hi: Hope the shop is going well! And you get some naps in today! :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> 25th april i go back to work
> 
> 9 weeks left
> 
> very very sad about it (;

Try not to count the time, just enjoy being with Nate. Thats what I'm trying to do :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Ooo baby shopping Sarachka! :happydance: What's on your list? :happydance:

My sis needs bibs for Sophie, and I'm going to look at monitors and play gyms. Also swings!



poas said:


> Morning, longggg day yday, up at six with esme, not back from shop last night til 1am...then up at six again. Just sat now with Harris, Emma and esme-emma is ill no surprise poor thing, so the kids are having PJ and movie day and when ed drags himself up esme and I are going to nap....ALL day. Then back to shop at 7. Oh crap, not sleeping all day as have to make cakes for opening...so my plans are sllep,cook, organise. Oh and I'll miss the ta sadly but will be on to check as soon as I get home x x x nuv you all x


How is it all going with the setting up of the shop? I think kit's arrange video link up for those not able to accept their awards in person.


----------



## Mollykins

25 April is my baby sister's 21st birthday. :happydance: Pants that you have to work that day... obviously you should be visiting the bar with us. :winkwink:

B, it does a girl some good to sleep in her sparkly, oh so fancy shoes once in a while. :awww:

Sarah, good luck with your shopping and mw appt. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Has anyone news of Janie baby? Miss her. :(


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 25th april i go back to work
> 
> 9 weeks left
> 
> very very sad about it (;
> 
> Try not to count the time, just enjoy being with Nate. Thats what I'm trying to do :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Essie:hugs:

Sezi- sorry i logged offdrooling over menus for sat night (valentines for us)

Hope you have a brill time at kiddicare wish we had one near by...........we have nothing decent near us:nope:


Lissy is the shop open at night ? Im confused not that it takes much:dohh:


well im off to dress and then sainsburys shop and then this afternoon i visit my friend and her baby who just came home the premmie and our other friend who had a baby 3-4 weeks ago called oliver

:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I really fancy going to TK Max today to have a root through the toilet bags! I'll have a look in Paris but it's like Harrods the shop next to my work, not TK Max :nope: When I go to England for the Olympics it will be a year and a quarter since my last trip to the UK! Mad huh?! I'll go crazy in TK Max while I'm there :fool:

I've got to wear proper clothes today for my work visit. Mmmmmm yum yum a whole day out and about with my new bag :cloud9: I so love putting things in and out of it, casually
*
Hayley* as Essie says try to just enjoy the time with Nate until going back to work :hugs: I'm hoping that by the time I go back I'll be so sick of toddler and baby care that it will be a relief- though I know if I'd gone back when Holly was Nate's age I'd have felt saddened by the prospect too :hug:

Calculation- when Henry starts school at 3ish DH will no longer have the maintenance for his eldest, since he'll be 18 :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

So, today I am going to a place called Thrift Farm. Maybe Lissy knows it? It's a farm (obviously) with animals you can go round and a soft play area. I've no idea how good it will be. I'm going with my friend and her little boy and one of the girls from baby swimmers. She's a nanny to a little boy just like I was when I was the same age as she is (20)

I think we might have a hefty price to pay for out adult time on Tuesday night. Cara screamed for nearly an hour when going to bed last night..she never does that. The night before when the babysitter had woken her, it took a solid 40 minutes of screaming to settle her back down and I had to stay in the room until she went to sleep. I think she's clicked onto the fact that screaming = mummy :wacko: Little minx!

Anyway...have great days everyone and see you all later when you're better dressed :winkwink:

:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's baby knead them while bf? I'm beginning to think that my dream about giving birth to a kitten was half true..
> 
> 
> Yes, Rhyko does. He will gently pet the breast he's feeding on. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Lyra does. She also grabs my lip/nose and waves her arm and leg like a windmill :haha:Click to expand...

Cara did this exactly! She still does to an extent with her bottles but there's more sitting up and faffing now....to feed her myself now would be impossible.

Like Molly, I was covered in scratches over my chest, some not so small. I now just have scratches on my face where Cara grabs my skin to pull me to her face so she can suck on my cheek or chin :haha: Weird child :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Dude there's so many guys in there! There's 4 men I've spotted so far. OH would not allow that for us.

Is it part of his religious beliefs or is it just so they don't see your foof?


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> 25th april i go back to work
> 
> 9 weeks left
> 
> very very sad about it (;

Ahh I know doll. Me too. Even though I have a bit longer, I keep thinking about it but I am trying not to. Just making the most of the next few months and my baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly does a thing we call a 'calin crabe' in our house (crab cuddle) where she grabs and pinches our faces and it really hurts!! :wacko: She did the grabby boob thing too. She still does it in the bath! Ouch!

Have fun Kit! 

I'm off now girls, out into the big wide world for adventures!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx See ya on the red carpet!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning!!:wohoo:
> 
> Just been laughing at a video of me talking SUCH EMBARRASING complete baby talk to Holly- luckily for me I don't know how to upload videos! Otherwise I would and I'd regret it forever because I'd be the laughing stock of the thread!
> 
> Today is the day I go into central Paris to see my boss, and have a mooch round the fab big stores just nextdoor :thumbup:
> 
> ONLY ONE MORE SLEEP UNTIL MY MUM AND DAD ARRIVE! :wohoo: So excited!

Well we have to see it now that you've mentioned it!! Send it to me on email and I will post :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooo baby shopping Sarachka! :happydance: What's on your list? :happydance:
> 
> My sis needs bibs for Sophie, and I'm going to look at monitors and play gyms. Also swings!
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning, longggg day yday, up at six with esme, not back from shop last night til 1am...then up at six again. Just sat now with Harris, Emma and esme-emma is ill no surprise poor thing, so the kids are having PJ and movie day and when ed drags himself up esme and I are going to nap....ALL day. Then back to shop at 7. Oh crap, not sleeping all day as have to make cakes for opening...so my plans are sllep,cook, organise. Oh and I'll miss the ta sadly but will be on to check as soon as I get home x x x nuv you all xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it all going with the setting up of the shop? I think kit's arrange video link up for those not able to accept their awards in person.Click to expand...

Yes of course, there will be a live via satellite link for those with other commitments :thumbup:

Sorry Hayley and Lissy that you can't be there, enjoy your spinning and your entrepreneurial activities though:thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Has anyone news of Janie baby? Miss her. :(

She's been partying Molly, enjoying life a bit. She's also had a friend move in with her so I dare say they'll be having a blast!!! :thumbup:

Of course, she's also working so that will gobble up lots of her time too.


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly does a thing we call a 'calin crabe' in our house (crab cuddle) where she grabs and pinches our faces and it really hurts!! :wacko: She did the grabby boob thing too. She still does it in the bath! Ouch!
> 
> Have fun Kit!
> 
> I'm off now girls, out into the big wide world for adventures!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx See ya on the red carpet!

Enjoy your day of casually putting things in and out of your bag and shopping for a more aesthetically pleasing toilet bag :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all!!!

Help! I'm melting!!!! It's over 40* and they issued a warning for extremely uncomfortable humidity....I could have told them that. I have bought the paint for the floor and picked up the last tin of epoxy sealer that I ordered; fetched medicines for the practice and had my bloods taken so just got in to work now. Going to be a looooooong day....patients til after 4:30. 

I've just downed a bottle of water (800ml) and I still feel parched


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Oh my Trin! Your hair and dress are fantastic (yours too B!) But I must insist you at least share that gorgeous bed! I must have that.... I wonder if OH will build that for me... :shrug:

Hop on! There's space for all of us! Apparently it's an old trampoline that had been made into a swing....sounds dreamy :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

*OMG! TORI'S A WATERMELON!!!*

https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp85/JustBon/Boys%20Need%20Parents/baby-watermelon.jpghttps://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Hr5sVP9bHkI/TDp9ePKUVKI/AAAAAAAADJQ/2M-wvlkJnCY/s1600/baby+watermelon+hat.JPGhttps://cdn-media.gardenguides.com/media/images/000000/06/57/Ng~~NTcw_large.jpghttps://www.eatallaboutit.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/watermelon1.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy watermelon day:happydance:

I cant believe how quickly the time goes.Freya is 3 months old :shock:

sorry i cant be present for the turtle awards im in Ireland and its all a bit hectic.


going to have to change my pill i feel so unbelieveabley PREGNANT! boobs sore,feeling sick,cramps and mood swings(well the last bits just normal :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Opinions please ladies...

In your opinion, is it fair to be brutally honest about being a mum for the first time to someone who is currently pregnant with their first baby? Is it better to just say everything will be wonderful and let them discover the ups and downs themselves?

Obviously everyone on this thread is excluded because you've already been exposed to every tiny detail, warts and all. I mentioned my friend who is pregnant by her new partner a couple of weeks back..well we have a mutual friend who has filled my pregnant friend's head with butterflies and rainbows which is lovely but is that right or fair to her?

What thinkest thou wise turtles? :-k


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's baby knead them while bf? I'm beginning to think that my dream about giving birth to a kitten was half true..
> 
> 
> Yes, Rhyko does. He will gently pet the breast he's feeding on. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Lyra does. She also grabs my lip/nose and waves her arm and leg like a windmill :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cara did this exactly! She still does to an extent with her bottles but there's more sitting up and faffing now....to feed her myself now would be impossible.
> 
> Like Molly, I was covered in scratches over my chest, some not so small. I now just have scratches on my face where Cara grabs my skin to pull me to her face so she can suck on my cheek or chin :haha: Weird child :shrug:Click to expand...

iv had skin taken off of my ears from James THAT is painful! lol


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> *Unnamed Turtle!!!! Thank you for the gorgeous top! Who are you???? *
> 
> 
> 
> twas me :) you said Tori would look lovely in it with leggings :)Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!!

I remember someone posted it but preggy-MS brain could not remember who!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Opinions please ladies...
> 
> In your opinion, is it fair to be brutally honest about being a mum for the first time to someone who is currently pregnant with their first baby? Is it better to just say everything will be wonderful and let them discover the ups and downs themselves?
> 
> Obviously everyone on this thread is excluded because you've already been exposed to every tiny detail, warts and all. I mentioned my friend who is pregnant by her new partner a couple of weeks back..well we have a mutual friend who has filled my pregnant friend's head with butterflies and rainbows which is lovely but is that right or fair to her?
> 
> What thinkest thou wise turtles? :-k

ermmm its a difficult one>

Me personally wish someone was honest with me!
i was under the illusion that it was easy,i know somepeople have easier babys,i dont unfortunately.my baby doesnt sleep,screams and i feel like crying most of the time.if someone was hoenst i wouldnt have spent the last weeks thinking i was a bad mum.]

however i dont think its a time to feel them with negativity.

i say the first 6wks are hell then it gets lil easier :haha: amd when freya smiles it literally melts my heart :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh i forgot to say i got my job share approved so i only go back 2.5days perweek :wohoo: so excited!

oh and addie i found the perfecttttttttttttttttttttttt pressie for you!


oh and B did u get ur pressie in the end :)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Opinions please ladies...
> 
> In your opinion, is it fair to be brutally honest about being a mum for the first time to someone who is currently pregnant with their first baby? Is it better to just say everything will be wonderful and let them discover the ups and downs themselves?
> 
> Obviously everyone on this thread is excluded because you've already been exposed to every tiny detail, warts and all. I mentioned my friend who is pregnant by her new partner a couple of weeks back..well we have a mutual friend who has filled my pregnant friend's head with butterflies and rainbows which is lovely but is that right or fair to her?
> 
> What thinkest thou wise turtles? :-k

i would NEVER fill a pregnant womans head with butterlies and what not, shell have the baby and expect it to be perfect and it may not be! Especially in a new relationship etc, iv always said it CAN be hard but it is so rewarding in the end, its not easy all the time or sometimes none of the time, but thats just the way i am, with Angel i found it really hard not the looking after but relationship strain having a baby in a new rship caused, Faye was really easy but mega tiring and James is easy peasy but this is 3rd time lucky so :shrug: (plus not a hard baby) she may have a difficult baby etc? sorry i rambled just saying x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> *Unnamed Turtle!!!! Thank you for the gorgeous top! Who are you???? *
> 
> 
> 
> twas me :) you said Tori would look lovely in it with leggings :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> I remember someone posted it but preggy-MS brain could not remember who!!!Click to expand...

no problem :)


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh i forgot to say i got my job share approved so i only go back 2.5days perweek :wohoo: so excited!
> 
> oh and addie i found the perfecttttttttttttttttttttttt pressie for you!
> 
> 
> oh and B did u get ur pressie in the end :)

yay ! :)


----------



## mummyApril

im soooooo excited for tonight!


----------



## mummyApril

this morning i was woken up by a man delivering my sofa again lol he rang them to make sure i hadnt paid twice which i knew i hadnt but the poor man had driven all the way from Manchester! 
Today i am meeting my sister and going to tropical wings and then shes coming to mine, which will be nice as doesnt happen often, was meant to meet up with mum too but my sister is now 'sick' (this is the usual text we get) 
and then tonight im glamming up and going to the TA'S woooohoooo!
how are you all?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh i forgot to say i got my job share approved so i only go back 2.5days perweek :wohoo: so excited!
> 
> oh and addie i found the perfecttttttttttttttttttttttt pressie for you!
> 
> 
> oh and B did u get ur pressie in the end :)

:wohoo: That's fantastic Clare!


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont u think this is creepy.DH when he was younger and freya :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







haulley.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









freya.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im soooooo excited for tonight!

Me too! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's baby knead them while bf? I'm beginning to think that my dream about giving birth to a kitten was half true..
> 
> 
> Yes, Rhyko does. He will gently pet the breast he's feeding on. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Lyra does. She also grabs my lip/nose and waves her arm and leg like a windmill :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cara did this exactly! She still does to an extent with her bottles but there's more sitting up and faffing now....to feed her myself now would be impossible.
> 
> Like Molly, I was covered in scratches over my chest, some not so small. I now just have scratches on my face where Cara grabs my skin to pull me to her face so she can suck on my cheek or chin :haha: Weird child :shrug:Click to expand...

I saw a 1 year old on Tuesday who likes to bite - but only flesh. And preferably her mom's and she gets really cross if mom doesn't let her bit her shoulders or hands :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm in heaven! Power mix salad wrap and cappucino :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> dont u think this is creepy.DH when he was younger and freya :rofl:

My goodness! They are sooooo alike!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







funnnyfreya.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> dont u think this is creepy.DH when he was younger and freya :rofl:
> 
> My goodness! They are sooooo alike!!Click to expand...

:haha:ill try get her a pic today.:haha:

shes grown out of her 3-6 months and is heading out of her 6-9 :shock: what a fatty :dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Ooo baby shopping Sarachka! :happydance: What's on your list? :happydance:
> 
> My sis needs bibs for Sophie, and I'm going to look at monitors and play gyms. Also swings!
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Morning, longggg day yday, up at six with esme, not back from shop last night til 1am...then up at six again. Just sat now with Harris, Emma and esme-emma is ill no surprise poor thing, so the kids are having PJ and movie day and when ed drags himself up esme and I are going to nap....ALL day. Then back to shop at 7. Oh crap, not sleeping all day as have to make cakes for opening...so my plans are sllep,cook, organise. Oh and I'll miss the ta sadly but will be on to check as soon as I get home x x x nuv you all xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it all going with the setting up of the shop? I think kit's arrange video link up for those not able to accept their awards in person.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes of course, there will be a live via satellite link for those with other commitments :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry Hayley and Lissy that you can't be there, enjoy your spinning and your entrepreneurial activities though:thumbup:Click to expand...

No 3 second time delay in case you decide to pull a Ricky Gervais? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..I meant to say, it's so lovely that you might have Tori wear the dress I sent you for her naming ceremony...what an honour :cloud9: Don't worry if you don't, I just love that you'd consider that :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning y'all 

Lauren weighed in at 16lbs at 6 months .... No idea If that's normal the health vistor I have seen was rubbish 

X


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Opinions please ladies...
> 
> In your opinion, is it fair to be brutally honest about being a mum for the first time to someone who is currently pregnant with their first baby? Is it better to just say everything will be wonderful and let them discover the ups and downs themselves?
> 
> Obviously everyone on this thread is excluded because you've already been exposed to every tiny detail, warts and all. I mentioned my friend who is pregnant by her new partner a couple of weeks back..well we have a mutual friend who has filled my pregnant friend's head with butterflies and rainbows which is lovely but is that right or fair to her?
> 
> What thinkest thou wise turtles? :-k

This comes from a place of having treated loads of moms with PND and listened to many more who generally feel inadequate: Tell the truth! Because it isn't all rainbows and unicorns and if moms go into motherhood expecting that, when it doesn't measure up they feel that _they_ don't measure up because everyone else is having a perfect time. So I always say tell the truth - the amazing good and the bad


----------



## mummyApril

what a beautiful day out


----------



## babyhopes2010

freyas 17lb :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

Happy watermelon day Trin :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

right i have housework to do etc etc have a good day all x


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Trin..I meant to say, it's so lovely that you might have Tori wear the dress I sent you for her naming ceremony...what an honour :cloud9: Don't worry if you don't, I just love that you'd consider that :hugs:

If it fits her at that time we definitely will. I love it!


----------



## TrinityMom

Got my Hb blood results 11.6. Have to be 13 for home birth :( I've been on iron for 7 weeks now and it hasn't made a difference. Admittedly, a lot of those tablets were vommed. Think I'll have to go on nasty Autren


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Got my Hb blood results 11.6. Have to be 13 for home birth :( I've been on iron for 7 weeks now and it hasn't made a difference. Admittedly, a lot of those tablets were vommed. Think I'll have to go on nasty Autren

Fingers crossed Trin x


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Dude there's so many guys in there! There's 4 men I've spotted so far. OH would not allow that for us.
> 
> Is it part of his religious beliefs or is it just so they don't see your foof?Click to expand...

It's part of his religious / cultural beliefs that they don't see my foof lol


----------



## Sarachka

I'm starting to feel a little overwhelmed at the fact that 

IM HAVING A BABY


----------



## addie25

Aww Sarah u will do a great job!!


----------



## addie25

I had such a nice sleep!! 9 hours!! For up every 2 for the bathroom but that's ok :) hope I keep sleeping this well I love sleep!!

Plumber is coming in the am and tile guy in the afternoon so once again I'm trapped at home :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

iv booked my babysitter from half 7 :)


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Got my Hb blood results 11.6. Have to be 13 for home birth :( I've been on iron for 7 weeks now and it hasn't made a difference. Admittedly, a lot of those tablets were vommed. Think I'll have to go on nasty Autren

oh no i really hope you can get those up! can you not take the iron just before you go to bed?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I'm starting to feel a little overwhelmed at the fact that
> 
> IM HAVING A BABY

and in about 12 weeks!!!! eekk youre going to be a fab mummy :)


----------



## mummyApril

glad you got some sleep Ads :)


----------



## addie25

APRIL!!!!! What is your skype name??


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> APRIL!!!!! What is your skype name??

aprilelle83 i added you x


----------



## addie25

kk I just added u!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

il probably go on it tomorrow with James :)


----------



## addie25

Sounds good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

:cry: i hate being a moaning mrytle and i try to be the most happiest pregnant lady ever (since everyone seems to assume pregnant women are moany) but i am fed up.

First of all yesterday i had my exams and met my family and went for a walk around newcastle and went for tea.....but this was 8 hours out the house....my feet were soooo swollen last night dave couldnt get over them (i usually have dainty feet) anyway i thought i would sleep like a baby....Do any of you get that random pain now and then when you inhale deeply and it hurts your chest like a stabbing pain? :shrug: its irratating more than anything! so i had that from 2pm in the afternoon and had it right untill i went to bed :nope: i kept getting woken up to braxton hicks but couldnt breathe deeply through the pain cos of that stupid chest pain and then baby reed got stuck under my ribs (and i usally love her kicking but it was so sore when she got stuck) i think it was the mixture of everything together= lack of sleep. So i cancelled my plans this morning so i could have a lazy day....cos i dont know if i have been doing too much! :shrug: and a lazy day couldnt hurt.

Anyway im a bit OCD with tidying anyway + nesting instinct means im obsessed. Anyway poor dixie still has her cone on from her operation the other week as it was infected. However her cones was dirty from trying to eat so i took it off for a bit and watched her....she then cleaned herself like there was no tomorrow (cos she isnt able to with her cone on) and then i see a FLEA! :growlmad: She has been flea'd just at the vets the other day and wormed, we have only just bombed the house earlier this week (as we do it as a routine cos i hate fleas) and the flea jumped on my fur throw so i attacked it like a crazy lady with flea spray! but im sooooo fed up! i hate them! and I dont know how there is one able to survive the amount of times dixie and the house is flea'd and i just dont want everything to be perfect for baby reed to come home and i dont want to bring her home if there is a flea in the house! :cry: i just could cry.....it makes you sound dirty! yet the house is constantly being cleaned! i dont know what to do! :nope: FED UP! 


Anyway im soooo sorry to rant away im a bit of a pain in the back i think im exhausted and fed up and i feel like baby reed is going to drop out of my foof :haha: and I cancelled plans to have a well deserved lazy day and then i seen this FLEA! URGH! stressed out!


----------



## addie25

Im sorry your having a hard time Cassie. I know what that stabbing pain feels like. I get that a lot. Actually, I got that even be4 I was pregnant all the time. Try and forget about the flea, take a nice shower or a bath with bubbles and listen to music. Maybe that will help you relax. And don't worry about complaining bc it's not complaining. Pregnancy is hard and we have every rt to voice what we are feeling. I hate when my doctor says "ok I have a list of your complaints rt here" UMMMMMMMMMMM EXCUSE ME a list of my complaints. Thats a nice way to put it. I have been trying not to complain. It was funny actually, someone asked me how I was feeling so I said oh pretty good and DH goes "OH NO, she is having lots back pain, her this her that hurts." LOL he had a DH moment of complaining for me.


----------



## cassie04

addie25 said:


> Im sorry your having a hard time Cassie. I know what that stabbing pain feels like. I get that a lot. Actually, I got that even be4 I was pregnant all the time. Try and forget about the flea, take a nice shower or a bath with bubbles and listen to music. Maybe that will help you relax. And don't worry about complaining bc it's not complaining. Pregnancy is hard and we have every rt to voice what we are feeling. I hate when my doctor says "ok I have a list of your complaints rt here" UMMMMMMMMMMM EXCUSE ME a list of my complaints. Thats a nice way to put it. I have been trying not to complain. It was funny actually, someone asked me how I was feeling so I said oh pretty good and DH goes "OH NO, she is having lots back pain, her this her that hurts." LOL he had a DH moment of complaining for me.

Thanks addie! it means alot to know you are the same too :hugs: i just think i want to enjoy the last few weeks cos i will miss being pregnant and have wanted it for soooo long (just like you would understand trying for your 2 girls) so i hate complaining about it cos i know i wanted to have my baby girl so badly. But I am also known for being OCD and a bit of a perfectionist and i know it sounds stupid but the fact i seen a flea today means i will be stressing about it now all day and night :dohh: i just realised how ridiculous that sounds....but it is the truth! i just want everything to be prefect and i work hard consstantly to make everything perfect and ready for my little girl coming and then what do you know i have a flea even though i just paid the vet to flea her the other day and bombed the house begining of the week! eeeek how moany....i am.

Anyway on the plus side all my teaching exams are completed and i jsut have a 6 week placement to complete in september when baby reed is 6 months than i graduate :happydance: i may do some online shopping....this always makes me happy :haha:


----------



## cassie04

Crunchie said:


> Morning y'all
> 
> Lauren weighed in at 16lbs at 6 months .... No idea If that's normal the health vistor I have seen was rubbish
> 
> X

I seen the photo this morning she looks great :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I know you want everything perfect. Everything will be ready for when your baby girl comes home..

OMGGGGGGGGG plumber came and said he cant do it today bc the thing is missing a piece, and instead of offering to go get a new piece he said he would come back Sunday and for us to go get the piece. BC of thissssss the tile guy isn't coming to put the tile in till Monday!!!!!!!!!! Im sick of this!!!!!!! I just want it done already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in a very bad mood now. I have one bathroom I can use the shower in, another bathroom I can't go in bc wet paint meaning I have noooooooo showerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to use bc the 3rd bathroom doesn't have a showerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. And I called the association again and said you aren't calling me back I need my approval letter and he said ok let me check on it I will call you back. I said you keep saying that and you don't call me back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Cassie :hugs: you're not being a moaning myrtle. Pregnancy is hard, and by the last few weeks everything is so uncomfortable, you are definitely entitled to feel fed up. I'm so impressed with how you've juggled your uni work and exams all whilst being pregnant. 

Try not to stress about the flea. I'm sure everyone with animals has experienced it at some point. I'm sure it was just one straggler. Everything will be fine for baby reeds homecoming :hugs:


----------



## Essie

My mum got a cheque in the post today. £10.50 for sale of second hand school uniforms....from the school I left seven years ago!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Opinions please ladies...
> 
> In your opinion, is it fair to be brutally honest about being a mum for the first time to someone who is currently pregnant with their first baby? Is it better to just say everything will be wonderful and let them discover the ups and downs themselves?
> 
> Obviously everyone on this thread is excluded because you've already been exposed to every tiny detail, warts and all. I mentioned my friend who is pregnant by her new partner a couple of weeks back..well we have a mutual friend who has filled my pregnant friend's head with butterflies and rainbows which is lovely but is that right or fair to her?
> 
> What thinkest thou wise turtles? :-k

I'd say that's fair enough, a bit of optimism is no bad thing in this oft-times gloomy world:shrug: My sister made out that having a baby was an absolute nightmare so I was pleasantly surprised:haha: Everyone's experience is soooooo different, so if one is going to politely generalise it may as well be about the wonderful things motherhood brings. There are afterall lots of butterflies and rainbows to a baby, I say let's celebrate them whenever we possibly can :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We have hundreds of fleas in our house :smug:


----------



## kit_cat

Just back from Thrift Farm. It was a tad chilly but a nice day nonetheless :thumbup: It's one of these places that is partly run by adults with learning disabilities so everywhere we went there were happy go lucky people wishing us a nice day and saying hello. It was so nice. I wish us able folks were as uncomplicated. We saw loads of animals and chickens and Cara got a bit of a fright when she saw a mahoosive piggle who did a very loud "OINK!" at her :haha:

Hot chocolate and choccy muffin afterwards in the little coffee shop, then back home. Lovely :cloud9:

It's the TAs tonight!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Opinions please ladies...
> 
> In your opinion, is it fair to be brutally honest about being a mum for the first time to someone who is currently pregnant with their first baby? Is it better to just say everything will be wonderful and let them discover the ups and downs themselves?
> 
> Obviously everyone on this thread is excluded because you've already been exposed to every tiny detail, warts and all. I mentioned my friend who is pregnant by her new partner a couple of weeks back..well we have a mutual friend who has filled my pregnant friend's head with butterflies and rainbows which is lovely but is that right or fair to her?
> 
> What thinkest thou wise turtles? :-k
> 
> I'd say that's fair enough, a bit of optimism is no bad thing in this oft-times gloomy world:shrug: My sister made out that having a baby was an absolute nightmare so I was pleasantly surprised:haha: Everyone's experience is soooooo different, so if one is going to politely generalise I say it may as well be about the wonderful things motherhood brings. There are afterall lots of butterflies and rainbows to a baby, I say let's celebrate them whenever we possibly can :cloud9:Click to expand...

I want to know all the details whether gory or not.....i always question my friends about the bad times....i am optimistic but i like to be aware that i may get depresssed, i may be a hormonal mess, i may sometimes even feel resentfull about having her here......cos like B said the more awful people make it out to be.....if i dont get baby blues, anxious etc then i will be suprised. I expect the worse therefore things can only get better......like daves mum always talks to me about baby blues to let me know its ok to feel down about having a baby and i thank her for that cos she has made it such an honest topic....but when i told my nan she said "well yes its common but doesnt mean you will get it and you will be a natural" and although i am optimistic i feel more pressure from my nan cos what about if it doesnt come natural to me.,...she has added a pressure really. 

Anyway my point is id rather be aware of EVERYTHING cos if i do struggle when baby reed comes i will think its just me and im the worst mum ever! :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I'm starting to feel a little overwhelmed at the fact that
> 
> IM HAVING A BABY

:haha: I don't think it actually sunk in for me until well after I gave birth and the evidence was in front of me :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> My mum got a cheque in the post today. £10.50 for sale of second hand school uniforms....from the school I left seven years ago!

:saywhat:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> We have hundreds of fleas in our house :smug:

They freak me out something senseless.......:wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sounds like my kind of day out Kitto! There's a farm like that near my parents, we took Holly there last summer and she loved it, this summer she'll _really_ love it!! And I will sit in the café breastfeeding and eating muffins afterwards :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Just back from Thrift Farm. It was a tad chilly but a nice day nonetheless :thumbup: It's one of these places that is partly run by adults with learning disabilities so everywhere we went there were happy go lucky people wishing us a nice day and saying hello. It was so nice. I wish us able folks were as uncomplicated. We saw loads of animals and chickens and Cara got a bit of a fright when she saw a mahoosive piggle who did a very loud "OINK!" at her :haha:
> 
> Hot chocolate and choccy muffin afterwards in the little coffee shop, then back home. Lovely :cloud9:
> 
> It's the TAs tonight!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Sound like you have had a lovely day :thumbup:

when is the TA's?:shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Just back from Thrift Farm. It was a tad chilly but a nice day nonetheless :thumbup: It's one of these places that is partly run by adults with learning disabilities so everywhere we went there were happy go lucky people wishing us a nice day and saying hello. It was so nice. I wish us able folks were as uncomplicated. We saw loads of animals and chickens and Cara got a bit of a fright when she saw a mahoosive piggle who did a very loud "OINK!" at her :haha:
> 
> Hot chocolate and choccy muffin afterwards in the little coffee shop, then back home. Lovely :cloud9:
> 
> It's the TAs tonight!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Sound like you have had a lovely day :thumbup:
> 
> when is the TA's?:shrug:Click to expand...


Yes, it was a lovely day and Cara is so aware of everything now that I feel she gets something out of going to a place like that.

The TAs are tonight..kick off around 7.30pm :thumbup: Hope you can be there :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Opinions please ladies...
> 
> In your opinion, is it fair to be brutally honest about being a mum for the first time to someone who is currently pregnant with their first baby? Is it better to just say everything will be wonderful and let them discover the ups and downs themselves?
> 
> Obviously everyone on this thread is excluded because you've already been exposed to every tiny detail, warts and all. I mentioned my friend who is pregnant by her new partner a couple of weeks back..well we have a mutual friend who has filled my pregnant friend's head with butterflies and rainbows which is lovely but is that right or fair to her?
> 
> What thinkest thou wise turtles? :-k
> 
> I'd say that's fair enough, a bit of optimism is no bad thing in this oft-times gloomy world:shrug: My sister made out that having a baby was an absolute nightmare so I was pleasantly surprised:haha: Everyone's experience is soooooo different, so if one is going to politely generalise I say it may as well be about the wonderful things motherhood brings. There are afterall lots of butterflies and rainbows to a baby, I say let's celebrate them whenever we possibly can :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know all the details whether gory or not.....i always question my friends about the bad times....i am optimistic but i like to be aware that i may get depresssed, i may be a hormonal mess, i may sometimes even feel resentfull about having her here......cos like B said the more awful people make it out to be.....if i dont get baby blues, anxious etc then i will be suprised. I expect the worse therefore things can only get better......like daves mum always talks to me about baby blues to let me know its ok to feel down about having a baby and i thank her for that cos she has made it such an honest topic....but when i told my nan she said "well yes its common but doesnt mean you will get it and you will be a natural" and although i am optimistic i feel more pressure from my nan cos what about if it doesnt come natural to me.,...she has added a pressure really.
> 
> Anyway my point is id rather be aware of EVERYTHING cos if i do struggle when baby reed comes i will think its just me and im the worst mum ever! :wacko:Click to expand...

I would empty your mind and go with the flow my petal- there are too many 'what if's' with babies. Good health for mother and child is paramount- the rest is flotsam and jetsam on the great sea of human experience https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gif


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie honestly youve done amazingly well to stay this chipper for so long. Ive moaned my entire way through ;-)

About the fleas - hopefully that rogue one will have been caught by the flea spray. I need to get Alice sorted at the vet too. It's one of the reasons we are changing to wooden flooring so that it's easier to combat. It's part of being a cat mummy that we have these uninvited guests sometimes.


----------



## addie25

The association called me back and said it has been approved and they are sending my approval letter today. One thing complete. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Clare no sign of turtle mail from you yet :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

I bought my nappy/changing bag!

https://www.babythings4u.co.uk/ajax/image.php?p=5982b57547fa.jpg&ow=350&oh=400


----------



## kit_cat

Cassie..I agree with B in that you should try to let what people tell you it will be like wash over you. For all I am an advocate of painting a realistic picture about things, your own experience will be unique to you. Oh, and for me, this whole thing that everything comes naturally..like breast feeding etc, it didn't. Cara and I both had to learn and then we got good at it. I do remember in the early days feeling like a failure because it wasn't just happening on its own..so please don't feel as if you should automatically know how to do everything because you don't.

You're not moaning either...those last few weeks for me were difficult. I had to grab an hours sleep on the couch, then get up and walk, then try to sleep again. You're allowed to talk about your discomfort :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Clare no sign of turtle mail from you yet :cry:


Has your mumsie mentioned a package from me yet?


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Opinions please ladies...
> 
> In your opinion, is it fair to be brutally honest about being a mum for the first time to someone who is currently pregnant with their first baby? Is it better to just say everything will be wonderful and let them discover the ups and downs themselves?
> 
> Obviously everyone on this thread is excluded because you've already been exposed to every tiny detail, warts and all. I mentioned my friend who is pregnant by her new partner a couple of weeks back..well we have a mutual friend who has filled my pregnant friend's head with butterflies and rainbows which is lovely but is that right or fair to her?
> 
> What thinkest thou wise turtles? :-k
> 
> I'd say that's fair enough, a bit of optimism is no bad thing in this oft-times gloomy world:shrug: My sister made out that having a baby was an absolute nightmare so I was pleasantly surprised:haha: Everyone's experience is soooooo different, so if one is going to politely generalise I say it may as well be about the wonderful things motherhood brings. There are afterall lots of butterflies and rainbows to a baby, I say let's celebrate them whenever we possibly can :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know all the details whether gory or not.....i always question my friends about the bad times....i am optimistic but i like to be aware that i may get depresssed, i may be a hormonal mess, i may sometimes even feel resentfull about having her here......cos like B said the more awful people make it out to be.....if i dont get baby blues, anxious etc then i will be suprised. I expect the worse therefore things can only get better......like daves mum always talks to me about baby blues to let me know its ok to feel down about having a baby and i thank her for that cos she has made it such an honest topic....but when i told my nan she said "well yes its common but doesnt mean you will get it and you will be a natural" and although i am optimistic i feel more pressure from my nan cos what about if it doesnt come natural to me.,...she has added a pressure really.
> 
> Anyway my point is id rather be aware of EVERYTHING cos if i do struggle when baby reed comes i will think its just me and im the worst mum ever! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would empty your mind and go with the flow my petal- there are too many 'what if's' with babies. Good health for mother and child is paramount- the rest is flotsam and jetsam on the great sea of human experience https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Zen/levitation.gifClick to expand...

:haha: yes actually then im laid back about birth and what not.....i dunno im a planner....you should see my diary my life is mapped out to a routine and a schedule.... :dohh: this whole not being able to know when your baby is going to pop out is killing me as its out of my control.....but on the plus i suppose it is a good practice for what is about to come because a baby is soooo unpredictable and i suppose that will be my challenge to just go with flow and face challenges as and when they occur......i will breathe! :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> The association called me back and said it has been approved and they are sending my approval letter today. One thing complete. :thumbup:

:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have a cunning plan- 

There's one of these in our cupboard https://www.tabledescalories.com/photos/aliments/5580.jpgand I really want to eat it- so I will do a 'good carb' reduction at dinner time to accomodate it and cycle afterwards. Don't tell my doc!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I bought my nappy/changing bag!
> 
> https://www.babythings4u.co.uk/ajax/image.php?p=5982b57547fa.jpg&ow=350&oh=400

Looooooooovely :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Clare no sign of turtle mail from you yet :cry:
> 
> 
> Has your mumsie mentioned a package from me yet?Click to expand...

I'll call her this evening:thumbup:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Cassie..I agree with B in that you should try to let what people tell you it will be like wash over you. For all I am an advocate of painting a realistic picture about things, your own experience will be unique to you. Oh, and for me, this whole thing that everything comes naturally..like breast feeding etc, it didn't. Cara and I both had to learn and then we got good at it. I do remember in the early days feeling like a failure because it wasn't just happening on its own..so please don't feel as if you should automatically know how to do everything because you don't.
> 
> You're not moaning either...those last few weeks for me were difficult. I had to grab an hours sleep on the couch, then get up and walk, then try to sleep again. You're allowed to talk about your discomfort :hugs:

:thumbup: thanks kit! and i do intend to make it to the Ta's tonight! infact i will inform dave about this evenings events when he gets in from work :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey that's an elegant nappy bag! Looooove it :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must go and do a big blast of housework and cook LO some nommos, laters gaters

OMG I almost forgot! Congrats on your watermelon Trin!!:happydance:


https://www.americade.info/photos/wm31.jpg


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> Cassie honestly youve done amazingly well to stay this chipper for so long. Ive moaned my entire way through ;-)
> 
> About the fleas - hopefully that rogue one will have been caught by the flea spray. I need to get Alice sorted at the vet too. It's one of the reasons we are changing to wooden flooring so that it's easier to combat. It's part of being a cat mummy that we have these uninvited guests sometimes.

Thanks sarah! yess im going to create a belt with a holder for the can of flea spray and evertime i see one im going to go all ninja on their ass whether im 28 weeks preggo or not!:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

The bag is really big. I have been looking at it online for ages and then it was in kiddicare this morning. I'm using it already as I need a new handbag. Bigger than a normal large handbag, smaller than A weekend bag. 

My sister upset me today and made me go and cry in secret, well with my mum. She kept going on and on about how my mum won't take time off work to come and see me in hospital and that I'm "over estimating her" if I think she will. Well my mum is fairly flexible at work bc she's the manager and I know she'd move heaven and earth for me, the hospital is like a mile from her work, and she'd drop ANYTHING if I asked her to. This all started bc I said to my sis that unless it happens in the middle of the night, I think mum will WANT to wait in the waiting room for the late stages of labour. Not that I'd ask her to - that she'd WANT to. And sis acts like I'm just making unrealistic demands on my mother. So pitty-poo I had a little cry. It was very upsetting for me to be told it wouldn't really be high on my mum's priorities. I think my sister is jealous of mine and mum's closeness.


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I bought my nappy/changing bag!
> 
> https://www.babythings4u.co.uk/ajax/image.php?p=5982b57547fa.jpg&ow=350&oh=400
> 
> Looooooooovely :cloud9:Click to expand...

I second that! BEAUTIFUL :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> The bag is really big. I have been looking at it online for ages and then it was in kiddicare this morning. I'm using it already as I need a new handbag. Bigger than a normal large handbag, smaller than A weekend bag.
> 
> My sister upset me today and made me go and cry in secret, well with my mum. She kept going on and on about how my mum won't take time off work to come and see me in hospital and that I'm "over estimating her" if I think she will. Well my mum is fairly flexible at work bc she's the manager and I know she'd move heaven and earth for me, the hospital is like a mile from her work, and she'd drop ANYTHING if I asked her to. This all started bc I said to my sis that unless it happens in the middle of the night, I think mum will WANT to wait in the waiting room for the late stages of labour. Not that I'd ask her to - that she'd WANT to. And sis acts like I'm just making unrealistic demands on my mother. So pitty-poo I had a little cry. It was very upsetting for me to be told it wouldn't really be high on my mum's priorities. I think my sister is jealous of mine and mum's closeness.

Was your mum there for Alex and Sophie's arrival? Maybe if not, that's why her nose might be a little out of joint :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

My mum had like 1-2 weeks off work and stayed with them all that time when Alex and Sophie arrived!! I pointed that out to Ruth but noooooo she knows best!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> My mum had like 1-2 weeks off work and stayed with them all that time when Alex and Sophie arrived!! I pointed that out to Ruth but noooooo she knows best!

Sounds like maybe she's a little jealous of you too, not just your relationship with mumsie? Is she the type to prefer the spotlight on her?


----------



## kit_cat

Check me out! I'm B&B Elite! How'd that happen? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

She is a very competitive person but not normally with me. Anytime someone else does something impressive she has to disparage it. It's sad that she can't just be happy with her charmed life and accept that not everyone has the same priorities as her and hubby. I hadn't thought about asking my mum to take time off to spend with me when the baby is born bc she will be so close and can visit any / every evening she wants but I HAD assumed she'll want to come and see me in hospital ASAP. I didn't make that assumption based on me thinking I can 'summon' her at my will and she is at my beck and call, but I made that assumption bc I KNOW MY MUM and there's no way she will want to go and spend a day at work knowing that her baby has just had a baby!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> She is a very competitive person but not normally with me. Anytime someone else does something impressive she has to disparage it. It's sad that she can't just be happy with her charmed life and accept that not everyone has the same priorities as her and hubby. I hadn't thought about asking my mum to take time off to spend with me when the baby is born bc she will be so close and can visit any / every evening she wants but I HAD assumed she'll want to come and see me in hospital ASAP. I didn't make that assumption based on me thinking I can 'summon' her at my will and she is at my beck and call, but I made that assumption bc I KNOW MY MUM and there's no way she will want to go and spend a day at work knowing that her baby has just had a baby!

Ahh it'll all work out and no doubt your mum will be desperate to be with you as soon as she can on the big day! Don't let anything spoil the anticipation for you :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Newbie!! I see you!


----------



## Essie

Sarah that sucks your sister isn't being supportive and is making you cry. Do you think she's jealous that your mum will have a new grandchild? It's a shame she can't just be happy for you.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie I think she might be jealous. Like I said she isnt usually competitive we me bc we do such different things so there's not really anything to compare. But NOW she might be having her nose put out of joint that there's a new grandchild coming, one that won't live 200 miles away and who might just become the new darling of the family


----------



## Sarachka

Will I love my baby as much as I love my cat? Cos I really fucking love my cat!


----------



## cassie04

dave has just called to let me know he is on the way back from work....and he has been specifically informed of the exciting events happening this evening! He wants to know if he has to wear a Tux? :haha:


----------



## addie25

What time are the awards at 7 your time??


----------



## cassie04

Sarachka said:


> Will I love my baby as much as I love my cat? Cos I really fucking love my cat!

:haha: your cat musnt be as naughty as my cat then! im hoping she has trained and prepared me well for a baby she is that much of a scally wag :blush:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm starvinggggggg


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Got my Hb blood results 11.6. Have to be 13 for home birth :( I've been on iron for 7 weeks now and it hasn't made a difference. Admittedly, a lot of those tablets were vommed. Think I'll have to go on nasty Autren
> 
> oh no i really hope you can get those up! can you not take the iron just before you go to bed?Click to expand...

That's what I've started doing. I phoned around for Autrin today and it's R150 :shock:


----------



## Essie

From our convo on inner sanctum about losing the thread, the thread can be turned into a print friendly version. This has no avatars or emoticons, just our words. I can then save these pages as word documents. It works out at about 2mb so not too bad as I cam save it on my hard drive. It won't be quick but it won't take too long. Let me know if this is worth doing and I'll do it over the weekend. Just a thought.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> From our convo on inner sanctum about losing the thread, the thread can be turned into a print friendly version. This has no avatars or emoticons, just our words. I can then save these pages as word documents. It works out at about 2mb so not too bad as I cam save it on my hard drive. It won't be quick but it won't take too long. Let me know if this is worth doing and I'll do it over the weekend. Just a thought.


If you don't mind doing that, that would be aweSome. When I looked into down it, it was over 1000 pages and just seemed like too much of a job.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> From our convo on inner sanctum about losing the thread, the thread can be turned into a print friendly version. This has no avatars or emoticons, just our words. I can then save these pages as word documents. It works out at about 2mb so not too bad as I cam save it on my hard drive. It won't be quick but it won't take too long. Let me know if this is worth doing and I'll do it over the weekend. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind doing that, that would be aweSome. When I looked into down it, it was over 1000 pages and just seemed like too much of a job.Click to expand...

I started just in case, I've left my DH doing it :haha: he's done 100 pages. I think to do it all will take a couple of hours but I have plenty of time when Lyra is sleeping on my shoulder to do a few hundred pages at a time.


----------



## Sarachka

Just been looking up my maternity unit and there is a midwife led unit right next to the main mat unit for those wanting a more natural approach. That's really nice. The hospital is only a year old so nice and new and modern. I'm obviously going to be in the main mat unit with my epidural but it's nice to know there's the other options available.


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> :cry: i hate being a moaning mrytle and i try to be the most happiest pregnant lady ever (since everyone seems to assume pregnant women are moany) but i am fed up.
> 
> First of all yesterday i had my exams and met my family and went for a walk around newcastle and went for tea.....but this was 8 hours out the house....my feet were soooo swollen last night dave couldnt get over them (i usually have dainty feet) anyway i thought i would sleep like a baby....Do any of you get that random pain now and then when you inhale deeply and it hurts your chest like a stabbing pain? :shrug: its irratating more than anything! so i had that from 2pm in the afternoon and had it right untill i went to bed :nope: i kept getting woken up to braxton hicks but couldnt breathe deeply through the pain cos of that stupid chest pain and then baby reed got stuck under my ribs (and i usally love her kicking but it was so sore when she got stuck) i think it was the mixture of everything together= lack of sleep. So i cancelled my plans this morning so i could have a lazy day....cos i dont know if i have been doing too much! :shrug: and a lazy day couldnt hurt.
> 
> Anyway im a bit OCD with tidying anyway + nesting instinct means im obsessed. Anyway poor dixie still has her cone on from her operation the other week as it was infected. However her cones was dirty from trying to eat so i took it off for a bit and watched her....she then cleaned herself like there was no tomorrow (cos she isnt able to with her cone on) and then i see a FLEA! :growlmad: She has been flea'd just at the vets the other day and wormed, we have only just bombed the house earlier this week (as we do it as a routine cos i hate fleas) and the flea jumped on my fur throw so i attacked it like a crazy lady with flea spray! but im sooooo fed up! i hate them! and I dont know how there is one able to survive the amount of times dixie and the house is flea'd and i just dont want everything to be perfect for baby reed to come home and i dont want to bring her home if there is a flea in the house! :cry: i just could cry.....it makes you sound dirty! yet the house is constantly being cleaned! i dont know what to do! :nope: FED UP!
> 
> 
> Anyway im soooo sorry to rant away im a bit of a pain in the back i think im exhausted and fed up and i feel like baby reed is going to drop out of my foof :haha: and I cancelled plans to have a well deserved lazy day and then i seen this FLEA! URGH! stressed out!

oh Cassie :hugs: :hugs: im sooo sorry youve had enough i hate fleas too not that i have pets but Angels dad dogs have had them before and im constantly worried when Angel comes back incase theyve jumped on her! get an steam mop they cant survive through steam, maybe they like you de fleaer stuffs? :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Coke is my nemesis :blush: So exhausticated with the heat and work and (now I know) anaemia that it is the ONLY thing that makes me feel a bit better

At least I had a salad wrap for lunch and again for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Cassie, moan away! I feel like a pain in the butt (actually foof) at the moment because I moan...tho I'm quite stoic and good about not moaning generally, otherwise I'd moan about MS stuff all the time :wacko:

Attention-grabbing BH's again tonight


----------



## mummyApril

one hour to go :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Cassie, moan away! I feel like a pain in the butt (actually foof) at the moment because I moan...tho I'm quite stoic and good about not moaning generally, otherwise I'd moan about MS stuff all the time :wacko:
> 
> Attention-grabbing BH's again tonight

and you will be making a dramatic exit in tonights TA's to have Tori lol


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Cassie, moan away! I feel like a pain in the butt (actually foof) at the moment because I moan...tho I'm quite stoic and good about not moaning generally, otherwise I'd moan about MS stuff all the time :wacko:
> 
> Attention-grabbing BH's again tonight
> 
> and you will be making a dramatic exit in tonights TA's to have Tori lolClick to expand...

:haha:

No, the floor is not painted :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Cassie, moan away! I feel like a pain in the butt (actually foof) at the moment because I moan...tho I'm quite stoic and good about not moaning generally, otherwise I'd moan about MS stuff all the time :wacko:
> 
> Attention-grabbing BH's again tonight
> 
> and you will be making a dramatic exit in tonights TA's to have Tori lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> No, the floor is not painted :haha:Click to expand...

best get DH in there quick lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of sisters DH and I were wondering last night if my sister would _ever_ come and visit us here :shrug: 8yrs dh and I have been together and not one visit! We were looking through our wedding album last night and his sister is absent from the photos because she's dead, and mine is absent because she's complicated. It rankles DH. I'm glad Holly's getting a brother!

Are the TA's at 8:30pm French time?


----------



## Mollykins

Ooo! TA's might be short for Tori's Arrival! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ooo yes Trin I hope your iron can get sorted quick sharpish- 'twould, in part, explain the fatigue.:hugs:


----------



## addie25

Oh no 830 French time I thought it was 8 French time. I may miss part of it.


----------



## Mollykins

It's 730-8 UK time


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just done my nails for tonight:thumbup:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_7ls7nP9To28/SmukG6pXP8I/AAAAAAAAGxU/ABZSZAOZa6E/s400/unghii4.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

Oo B, I hope Holly is asleep otherwise I fear for your nails!


----------



## LunaLady

Phew... all caught up. I need to go make some lunch real quick while the baby is still sleeping! I should have started that already but there was so much to catch up on!


----------



## addie25

Beautiful nails B!!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Leo just woke early from his nap and his laying in my lap, staring at me lazily.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Oo B, I hope Holly is asleep otherwise I fear for your nails!

It's the knitting that's going to be hard!


----------



## mummyApril

immmmm ready..........
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi mum! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/0009.gif


----------



## kit_cat

<-----------ME! (honest)


*TA-TARA-TA TA TA TA TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:flower:Good evening Turtlepeeps...may I welcome you all once again to the second annual Turtle Awards!:flower:

For every single one of us, the last year has been eventful to say the least. Some of us now have new little turtles, some are currently expecting new members of the wad and some are waiting patiently for it to be the right time for them. Life has dealt us some blows but also some miracles. Despite our varying circumstances, one thing remains that we all have in commoneach other. 

It is with this in mind that every one of you has contributed a dedication or award for a fellow turtle. So please now sit back and enjoy the show..

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## mummyApril

quiet in the cheap seats lol


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to* *Jaynie*:

*Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the following dedication:
You are the most thoughtful, in depth poster on all topics and truly deserving of finding a man who is worthy of you and being in our next batch of preggo turts!

Lots of love from* *Hayley* 


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## mummyApril

wooo goooo Jaynie poos


----------



## TrinityMom

Welling up already!!!!:cry:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm in awe of the sparkly dresses... :haha:


Hayley -too true of our Jaynie baby! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

YAY FOR JAYNIE!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Yay Jaynie!


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Sezi:

Congratulations!! You are awarded the Giving Award!! No matter what is going on with you, you always give to others. A word of advice or a kick in the butt if that is needed. You are such a lovely person and you deserve to get as much as you give in life.*

*Lots of love from* *Addie*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://media.comicvine.com/uploads/2/23749/520539-untitled_large.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

too true that of our Sezi wooohooo yay


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Sezi:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are awarded the Giving Award!! No matter what is going on with you, you always give to others. A word of advice or a kick in the butt if that is needed. You are such a lovely person and you deserve to get as much as you give in life.*
> 
> *Lots of love from* *Addie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Hear hear! I nuv you sezi :hugs:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> https://media.comicvine.com/uploads/2/23749/520539-untitled_large.jpg

thats my manager!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Jaynie and Yay Sezi!! Wonderful and fitting awards :dance:

(just sat down, back from making lunch... chicken tikka masala! :dance: )


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Luna:

Congratulations!! I would like to award Luna in two categories:

1) Olympic Breastfeeding Gold Medallist 2012 

2) The Super Granola Preemie Mum Award

Lots of love from Bethany*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://media.comicvine.com/uploads/2/23749/520539-untitled_large.jpg
> 
> thats my manager!Click to expand...

I was wondering who he was, he's sitting next to me!


----------



## mummyApril

perfect awards to Luna! wooohooo


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> https://media.comicvine.com/uploads/2/23749/520539-untitled_large.jpg
> 
> thats my manager!Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering who he was, he's sitting next to me!Click to expand...

smells of whiskey and cigars lol


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Luna:
> 
> Congratulations!! I would like to award Luna in two categories:
> 
> 1) Olympic Breastfeeding Gold Medallist 2012
> 
> 2) The Super Granola Preemie Mum Award
> 
> Lots of love from Bethany*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Perfect award!!!!! *cue standing ovation*
=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

Big Hugs Luna, wear your medal with pride! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to April:

Congratulations!! You are herby awarded the Most thoughtful Turtle ....

Thoughtful means to me the following: 

attentive, considerate, courteous, friendly,gracious, helpful, kind, observing, polite,sensitive, tactful, and April is always completely unselfish.

April is a wonderful, thoughtful person who deserves the very best from life

Lots of love from Crunchie*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## LunaLady

Awwwww! :blush: Thanks so much, girls! :hugs:

NUV YOU ALL!

Thank you B for the awards! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, April! What a fitting award, for sure! :dance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to April:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are herby awarded the Most thoughtful Turtle ....
> 
> Thoughtful means to me the following:
> 
> attentive, considerate, courteous, friendly,gracious, helpful, kind, observing, polite,sensitive, tactful, and April is always completely unselfish.
> 
> April is a wonderful, thoughtful person who deserves the very best from life
> 
> Lots of love from Crunchie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: thankyou :cry::cry::cry::cry: crunchie and all of you are the best :kiss::hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Newbie:

Congratulations!! I was delighted to get Newbie as my turtle to write an award for. I am in awe of Newbs's perseverance with everything. She works harder than anyone! I was so so so happy when she finally fell pregnant, she deserves it so much. She has always had encouraging words for everyone and has never seemed to get down or despondent with the whole TTC malarkey. She is generous and supportive to a fault and I feel genuinely honoured and lucky to have her as a friend. I can not WAIT to meet her little baby!!

Lots of love from Sezi*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## Essie

Do y'all like my outfit and hair?

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m484/LimeyC/e30add25.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to April:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are herby awarded the Most thoughtful Turtle ....
> 
> Thoughtful means to me the following:
> 
> attentive, considerate, courteous, friendly,gracious, helpful, kind, observing, polite,sensitive, tactful, and April is always completely unselfish.
> 
> April is a wonderful, thoughtful person who deserves the very best from life
> 
> Lots of love from Crunchie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Hear hear!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

sorry my limo conked out on the way here! :blush: the show can go on


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to April:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are herby awarded the Most thoughtful Turtle ....
> 
> Thoughtful means to me the following:
> 
> attentive, considerate, courteous, friendly,gracious, helpful, kind, observing, polite,sensitive, tactful, and April is always completely unselfish.
> 
> April is a wonderful, thoughtful person who deserves the very best from life
> 
> Lots of love from Crunchie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF

So true!!! Congrats April!!:hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Wonderful dedications to our dear Newbie, Sezi! :thumbup:

And you look positively SMASHING, Essie! :dance:
Makes me want to sing Lady Marmalade!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you want me to repair your dress for you Essie?


----------



## cassie04

Bravo Bravo Jaynie, Sezi, Luna and April couldnt agree more :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Newbie:
> 
> Congratulations!! I was delighted to get Newbie as my turtle to write an award for. I am in awe of Newbs's perseverance with everything. She works harder than anyone! I was so so so happy when she finally fell pregnant, she deserves it so much. She has always had encouraging words for everyone and has never seemed to get down or despondent with the whole TTC malarkey. She is generous and supportive to a fault and I feel genuinely honoured and lucky to have her as a friend. I can not WAIT to meet her little baby!!
> 
> Lots of love from Sezi*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

aw Sezi perfect for newbs wooohooo


----------



## newbie_ttc

:cry: *thank u sezi!!* :hugs:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Wonderful dedications to our dear Newbie, Sezi! :thumbup:
> 
> And you look positively SMASHING, Essie! :dance:
> Makes me want to sing Lady Marmalade!

I'll be taking requests at the after party :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

These are all such perfect awards :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you want me to repair your dress for you Essie?

Must be Lyra's modifications :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Essie:

Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded for your determination to present yourself as an exceptionally brilliant role model for your daughter. Constantly trying to provide the best and succeeding. 

Lots of love from Molly*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Wonderful dedications to our dear Newbie, Sezi! :thumbup:
> 
> And you look positively SMASHING, Essie! :dance:
> Makes me want to sing Lady Marmalade!
> 
> I'll be taking requests at the after party :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, good! I'll be looking forward to that! Makes me nostalgic for 8th grade :haha:


----------



## cassie04

WAIT THERE PAPPARAZZZIIIII.........and POSE!Uh Uh, does my bump look big in this ? Working it baby!
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Essie! What a lovely and perfect award! Well done, Molly!

:cry: So much love going around!!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Essie:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded for your determination to present yourself as an exceptionally brilliant role model for your daughter. Constantly trying to provide the best and succeeding.
> 
> Lots of love from Molly*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

aww such a brilliant award woohooo Essie


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> WAIT THERE PAPPARAZZZIIIII.........and POSE!Uh Uh, does my bump look big in this ? Working it baby!

Looking good hot mama!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Newbie:
> 
> Congratulations!! I was delighted to get Newbie as my turtle to write an award for. I am in awe of Newbs's perseverance with everything. She works harder than anyone! I was so so so happy when she finally fell pregnant, she deserves it so much. She has always had encouraging words for everyone and has never seemed to get down or despondent with the whole TTC malarkey. She is generous and supportive to a fault and I feel genuinely honoured and lucky to have her as a friend. I can not WAIT to meet her little baby!!
> 
> Lots of love from Sezi*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF

Hear hear!! I nuv you too Newbie!

And may I take this occasion to remind you that we have not yet had a pot pic from you and you are in 2nd tri I believe now:haha:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> WAIT THERE PAPPARAZZZIIIII.........and POSE!Uh Uh, does my bump look big in this ? Working it baby!

haha brilliant great minds think alike ;)


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Cassie! Lookin' good! :dance:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Essie:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded for your determination to present yourself as an exceptionally brilliant role model for your daughter. Constantly trying to provide the best and succeeding.
> 
> Lots of love from Molly*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:cry: thank you Molly :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

*whispers to Newbie* How are you feeling turtle dove?


----------



## Essie

Looking good Cassie :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Essie:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded for your determination to present yourself as an exceptionally brilliant role model for your daughter. Constantly trying to provide the best and succeeding.
> 
> Lots of love from Molly*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

So true Molly! Well done Essie!:hugs:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF
https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF


----------



## LunaLady

Yes yes on the lack of pot pics from Newbie!!!!! You deprive us!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/JMorganPhoto/stuff/hCiy3.gif


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Clare:

Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Most Determined Turtle Award. I think she got really exhausted by the end of her pregnancy, then as a new mum (like me) it can be so daunting having your own little madam to look over and the gorgeous Freya has certainly challenged Clare sometimes....but no matter how little sleep Clare gets, how little food she manages to eat.....hell I remember her telling me she couldn't even go for a wee and a shower at some point! She just remains so determined to work through the hard times and raise a beautiful baby girl and I find it soooo inspiring for me to watch and particuarly when clares determination pays off and freya starts sleeping well, getting into a routine, etc! I just think she is an inspiration for me as a new mum to be and I hope I have even an incy bit of clares determination to keep going the way she does even when times are so hard and hopefully I will raise another gorgeous, clever girl just like baby Freya!

Lots of love from Cassie*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## Mollykins

You are more than welcome Essie my darling. :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/JMorganPhoto/stuff/hCiy3.gif

:rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w396/effies/5012.jpg


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> *whispers to Newbie* How are you feeling turtle dove?

*whispers back* my beautiful bedazzled clutch doubles as a barf bag... just in case :blush: u look gorge by the way! who are you wearing??


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/JMorganPhoto/stuff/hCiy3.gif

Izzat you Clare? You really do need some sleep don't you? :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Clare:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Most Determined Turtle Award. I think she got really exhausted by the end of her pregnancy, then as a new mum (like me) it can be so daunting having your own little madam to look over and the gorgeous Freya has certainly challenged Clare sometimes....but no matter how little sleep Clare gets, how little food she manages to eat.....hell I remember her telling me she couldn't even go for a wee and a shower at some point! She just remains so determined to work through the hard times and raise a beautiful baby girl and I find it soooo inspiring for me to watch and particuarly when clares determination pays off and freya starts sleeping well, getting into a routine, etc! I just think she is an inspiration for me as a new mum to be and I hope I have even an incy bit of clares determination to keep going the way she does even when times are so hard and hopefully I will raise another gorgeous, clever girl just like baby Freya!
> 
> Lots of love from Cassie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Awww a weepy one :cry::cry::cry: What a lovely award!:hugs:

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thankyou so much i nuv u xxx


:cry: <-This is me!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Clare:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Most Determined Turtle Award. I think she got really exhausted by the end of her pregnancy, then as a new mum (like me) it can be so daunting having your own little madam to look over and the gorgeous Freya has certainly challenged Clare sometimes....but no matter how little sleep Clare gets, how little food she manages to eat.....hell I remember her telling me she couldn't even go for a wee and a shower at some point! She just remains so determined to work through the hard times and raise a beautiful baby girl and I find it soooo inspiring for me to watch and particuarly when clares determination pays off and freya starts sleeping well, getting into a routine, etc! I just think she is an inspiration for me as a new mum to be and I hope I have even an incy bit of clares determination to keep going the way she does even when times are so hard and hopefully I will raise another gorgeous, clever girl just like baby Freya!
> 
> Lots of love from Cassie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

oh Cassie :cry: such lovely words for Clare


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Clare:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Most Determined Turtle Award. I think she got really exhausted by the end of her pregnancy, then as a new mum (like me) it can be so daunting having your own little madam to look over and the gorgeous Freya has certainly challenged Clare sometimes....but no matter how little sleep Clare gets, how little food she manages to eat.....hell I remember her telling me she couldn't even go for a wee and a shower at some point! She just remains so determined to work through the hard times and raise a beautiful baby girl and I find it soooo inspiring for me to watch and particuarly when clares determination pays off and freya starts sleeping well, getting into a routine, etc! I just think she is an inspiration for me as a new mum to be and I hope I have even an incy bit of clares determination to keep going the way she does even when times are so hard and hopefully I will raise another gorgeous, clever girl just like baby Freya!
> 
> Lots of love from Cassie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

So sweet and so true!


----------



## Essie

Aww what a lovely award for Clare, and a beautiful dress too.


----------



## Mollykins

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> *whispers to Newbie* How are you feeling turtle dove?
> 
> *whispers back* my beautiful bedazzled clutch doubles as a barf bag... just in case :blush: u look gorge by the way! who are you wearing??Click to expand...

Oh you poor dear, no worries, I won't tell Gucci. :winkwink: I'm not sure who I'm wearing... some Italian designer no doubt. I was in a rush see... I just grabbed any old thing.

:haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Yes yes on the lack of pot pics from Newbie!!!!! You deprive us!!!!!! :cry:

aw! its so itty bitty. i can't tell if it's a bump or my gut! :haha: nonetheless, expect 1st piccy tonight (at the afterparty :haha:) i'll let u be the judges :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Crunchie:

Congratulations!! I award this TA to Crunchie, the renegade-ham-eating-turtle, the award for most thoughtful and kind turtle.

Lots of love from Trin*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Luna, sorry I didn't write any sentimental stuff for you- you just got the title!! I didn't know we should write stuff too :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/JMorganPhoto/stuff/hCiy3.gif
> 
> Izzat you Clare? You really do need some sleep don't you? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Yes its about time i was honest with you guys :rofl:

I couldnt be there in person so im on the laptop :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunch, we have the same definition of thoughtful :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Crunchie:
> 
> Congratulations!! I award this TA to Crunchie, the renegade-ham-eating-turtle, the award for most thoughtful and kind turtle.
> 
> Lots of love from Trin*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:haha: ham :haha: aw lovely reward x


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Lissy:

Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Most Perfect Family Award.

Her little girl and her little boy are gorgeous and perfect they sleep all night and aren't a problem. Her facebook pics are all full of smiles and shes an inspiration to all of us! 

Lots of love from Ginge*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## cassie04

sorry sorry me and trin couldnt pass this bump photo oppurtunity! 
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Crunchie:
> 
> Congratulations!! I award this TA to Crunchie, the renegade-ham-eating-turtle, the award for most thoughtful and kind turtle.
> 
> Lots of love from Trin*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Yay for Crunchieeeee! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF

And may I take the opportunity to say the bookmark you sent me a year or so ago, the monkey string one, is just the best and my favouritest in the world- though I still have to fend Holly off from it :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Lissy:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Most Perfect Family Award.
> 
> Her little girl and her little boy are gorgeous and perfect they sleep all night and aren't a problem. Her facebook pics are all full of smiles and shes an inspiration to all of us!
> 
> Lots of love from Ginge*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

too true :) well done Lissy :hugs:


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> sorry sorry me and trin couldnt pass this bump photo oppurtunity!

Looking fabulous ladies


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> sorry sorry me and trin couldnt pass this bump photo oppurtunity!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> sorry sorry me and trin couldnt pass this bump photo oppurtunity!

:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Lissy:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Most Perfect Family Award.
> 
> Her little girl and her little boy are gorgeous and perfect they sleep all night and aren't a problem. Her facebook pics are all full of smiles and shes an inspiration to all of us!
> 
> Lots of love from Ginge*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

awww well done Lissy:hugs: https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF


----------



## Crunchie

Fank you Trin !!!!!!! Xxxx


Nuv u


----------



## HollyMonkey

That's brill Cassie!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Fank you Trin !!!!!!! Xxxx
> 
> 
> Nuv u

Nuv you long time Crunch :friends:


----------



## LunaLady

YAY for Lissy, Crunchie and Clare!

And B, I love my awards!! Don't doubt yourself :hugs:

And yay for forthcoming Newbie pot pics!!


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Bethany:

Congratulations!! I award this TA to the one and only Bethany, for being the most patient, enthusiastic, talented, kind and caring turtle, patient for waiting for her Henry as well as dealing with her GD, enthusiastic for coming onto the thread every morning filling it with brilliant daily events , talented for all the beautiful crafts arts and decorations, (which were not well Jel about at all), and for being kind and caring and ALWAYS there for everyone, you so deserve this award and I nuv you loads 

Lots of love from April *


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## babyhopes2010

So true B we all nuv you :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Bethany:
> 
> Congratulations!! I award this TA to the one and only Bethany, for being the most patient, enthusiastic, talented, kind and caring turtle, patient for waiting for her Henry as well as dealing with her GD, enthusiastic for coming onto the thread every morning filling it with brilliant daily events , talented for all the beautiful crafts arts and decorations, (which were not well Jel about at all), and for being kind and caring and ALWAYS there for everyone, you so deserve this award and I nuv you loads
> 
> Lots of love from April *
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, B! Another perfect award! :dance:


----------



## cassie04

Dave has just come on and seen that pic of me and trin and he was like what the hell are you doing and i was like its the red carpet! he was like you are sooooo stupid! i have been snorting with laughter showing him the turtle awards and every ones comments! :haha: he thinks we have all gone mad...craxy mumma's and preggo ladies!


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Bethany:
> 
> Congratulations!! I award this TA to the one and only Bethany, for being the most patient, enthusiastic, talented, kind and caring turtle, patient for waiting for her Henry as well as dealing with her GD, enthusiastic for coming onto the thread every morning filling it with brilliant daily events , talented for all the beautiful crafts arts and decorations, (which were not well Jel about at all), and for being kind and caring and ALWAYS there for everyone, you so deserve this award and I nuv you loads
> 
> Lots of love from April *
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Perfect award for Bethany =D&gt;


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Bethany:
> 
> Congratulations!! I award this TA to the one and only Bethany, for being the most patient, enthusiastic, talented, kind and caring turtle, patient for waiting for her Henry as well as dealing with her GD, enthusiastic for coming onto the thread every morning filling it with brilliant daily events , talented for all the beautiful crafts arts and decorations, (which were not well Jel about at all), and for being kind and caring and ALWAYS there for everyone, you so deserve this award and I nuv you loads
> 
> Lots of love from April *
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

UBA *talented* indeed Well done! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

DH just come in to see me in tears :cry: he was like u ok and hugged me and i smiled yeh :thumbup: happy tear :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Bethany:
> 
> Congratulations!! I award this TA to the one and only Bethany, for being the most patient, enthusiastic, talented, kind and caring turtle, patient for waiting for her Henry as well as dealing with her GD, enthusiastic for coming onto the thread every morning filling it with brilliant daily events , talented for all the beautiful crafts arts and decorations, (which were not well Jel about at all), and for being kind and caring and ALWAYS there for everyone, you so deserve this award and I nuv you loads
> 
> Lots of love from April *
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Thankyou April I really am touched by your kind words:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Dave has just come on and seen that pic of me and trin and he was like what the hell are you doing and i was like its the red carpet! he was like you are sooooo stupid! i have been snorting with laughter showing him the turtle awards and every ones comments! :haha: he thinks we have all gone mad...craxy mumma's and preggo ladies!

The uninitiated will never understand :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

cassie04 said:


> Dave has just come on and seen that pic of me and trin and he was like what the hell are you doing and i was like its the red carpet! he was like you are sooooo stupid! i have been snorting with laughter showing him the turtle awards and every ones comments! :haha: he thinks we have all gone mad...craxy mumma's and preggo ladies!

DH actually calls you lot(including me) the 'crazy ladies :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Dave has just come on and seen that pic of me and trin and he was like what the hell are you doing and i was like its the red carpet! he was like you are sooooo stupid! i have been snorting with laughter showing him the turtle awards and every ones comments! :haha: he thinks we have all gone mad...craxy mumma's and preggo ladies!

:haha: Jay still cant believe iv had to make him babysit, im not actually lying on my sofa on the laptop ya know? lol


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> *This Turtle Award goes to Bethany:
> 
> Congratulations!! I award this TA to the one and only Bethany, for being the most patient, enthusiastic, talented, kind and caring turtle, patient for waiting for her Henry as well as dealing with her GD, enthusiastic for coming onto the thread every morning filling it with brilliant daily events , talented for all the beautiful crafts arts and decorations, (which were not well Jel about at all), and for being kind and caring and ALWAYS there for everyone, you so deserve this award and I nuv you loads
> 
> Lots of love from April *
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Thankyou April I really am touched by your kind words:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

well deserved my love x


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> cassie04 said:
> 
> 
> Dave has just come on and seen that pic of me and trin and he was like what the hell are you doing and i was like its the red carpet! he was like you are sooooo stupid! i have been snorting with laughter showing him the turtle awards and every ones comments! :haha: he thinks we have all gone mad...craxy mumma's and preggo ladies!
> 
> :haha: Jay still cant believe iv had to make him babysit, im not actually lying on my sofa on the laptop ya know? lolClick to expand...

DH said to me "can you take Lyra a minute" and I said "no, I am not here, I am at a red carpet event!" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My dh assumes it's an English thing! Alot of my explanations get lost in translation :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Emandi:

Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the title of the Most Selfless Turtle. No matter what little time you have or what is going on in your own life, your posts are always kind and thoughtful and rarely about yourself. You have such a gentle, caring way.

Lots of love from Kit *


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## cassie04

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Emandi!!


----------



## cassie04

Iv just said to dave go away! cos he keeps coming next to me to wait for the next turtle award HE IS ADDICTED! i said to him " your addicted arent you? you cant leave! its all to exciting for you!" hahahahaha :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:flower: While you're all here I want to thank you all for being my friends, for sharing your stories and experiences and hopes and fears with me :friends: And also to thankyou for how generous you've been towards Holly and Henry and me, so many lovely things you've sent to us. I nuv you all :hugs: And for listening to all my blood sugars. (Which incidentally are at 106 :haha:)


----------



## TrinityMom

cassie04 said:


> Iv just said to dave go away! cos he keeps coming next to me to wait for the next turtle award HE IS ADDICTED! i said to him " your addicted arent you? you cant leave! its all to exciting for you!" hahahahaha :haha:

DH fell asleep on the couch. Now he's gone to feed the dogs in preparation for bed :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :flower: While you're all here I want to thank you all for being my friends, for sharing your stories and experiences and hopes and fears with me :friends: And also to thankyou for how generous you've been towards Holly and Henry and me, so many lovely things you've sent to us. I nuv you all :hugs: And for listening to all my blood sugars. (Which incidentally are at 106 :haha:)

i was going to say exactly the same! thankyou B youre wonderful and so are your sugar levels! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## cassie04

HollyMonkey said:


> :flower: While you're all here I want to thank you all for being my friends, for sharing your stories and experiences and hopes and fears with me :friends: And also to thankyou for how generous you've been towards Holly and Henry and me, so many lovely things you've sent to us. I nuv you all :hugs: And for listening to all my blood sugars. (Which incidentally are at 106 :haha:)

I second that! :thumbup: :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Emandi:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the title of the Most Selfless Turtle. No matter what little time you have or what is going on in your own life, your posts are always kind and thoughtful and rarely about yourself. You have such a gentle, caring way.
> 
> Lots of love from Kit *
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIFhttps://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Content/U_JUMP%7E1.GIF

So true! Congratulations Emandi!!:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> :flower: While you're all here I want to thank you all for being my friends, for sharing your stories and experiences and hopes and fears with me :friends: And also to thankyou for how generous you've been towards Holly and Henry and me, so many lovely things you've sent to us. I nuv you all :hugs: And for listening to all my blood sugars. (Which incidentally are at 106 :haha:)

I absolutely agree!!! I welled up at how generous everyone is when I came back from the PO yesterday. And this journey has been so special because of all of you:hugs:

PS Isn't that 106 meant to be in green??


----------



## Mollykins

We nuv you B. :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Trin:

Congratulations!! Trin is the one whom everyone wants to be friends with or be just like... or both! She has an amazingly beautiful spirit. She always knows the perfect thing to say in the most difficult of situations. And with all the adversity she has seen in the past year she has always managed to remain positive and posts some of the funniest pics while doing so. From her love for animals, to all the charity work she is involved with, to the amazing causes that she champions, she pours her heart into it all. With the beautiful spirit that she has, quite frankly, it's no surprise that she has chosen such a rewarding career path. 
Not only does she have a beautiful spirit, but she is also arguably the most selfless turtle. She juggles a demanding family and even more demanding career and still manages to log on at the end of the day and dispense whatever knowledge is asked of her. I think we all have leaned on her for a question or two... or five in her tenure here on the thread, myself included. If there was a movie title that could best describe Trin I think it would be "I Don't Know How She Does It!" 

So for someone who's got it all, beauty inside and out, smart, funny,a super supportive friend to each of us and just an overall wonderful person, I would like to award Trin with the Total Package Award

Lots of love from Newbie*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## cassie04

awww i bet emandi is having snuggles with her gorgeous little boy as we speak :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

I agree B! Without you girls I may have offed myself! So I owe my life to you all, I say.

NUV YOU ALL!

Sorry my posts are short now as I'm now nursing a hungry little feller!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff120/girly-girl-graphics/animation/0738-08-24-2009.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Well done Newbie! So true! Made me tear up a bit.


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Trin:
> 
> Congratulations!! Trin is the one whom everyone wants to be friends with or be just like... or both! She has an amazingly beautiful spirit. She always knows the perfect thing to say in the most difficult of situations. And with all the adversity she has seen in the past year she has always managed to remain positive and posts some of the funniest pics while doing so. From her love for animals, to all the charity work she is involved with, to the amazing causes that she champions, she pours her heart into it all. With the beautiful spirit that she has, quite frankly, it's no surprise that she has chosen such a rewarding career path.
> Not only does she have a beautiful spirit, but she is also arguably the most selfless turtle. She juggles a demanding family and even more demanding career and still manages to log on at the end of the day and dispense whatever knowledge is asked of her. I think we all have leaned on her for a question or two... or five in her tenure here on the thread, myself included. If there was a movie title that could best describe Trin I think it would be "I Don't Know How She Does It!"
> 
> So for someone who's got it all, beauty inside and out, smart, funny,a super supportive friend to each of us and just an overall wonderful person, I would like to award Trin with the Total Package Award
> 
> Lots of love from Newbie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:thumbup: couldnt agree with Newbie more! i actually dont know how she manages everything you are superwoman!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> :flower: While you're all here I want to thank you all for being my friends, for sharing your stories and experiences and hopes and fears with me :friends: And also to thankyou for how generous you've been towards Holly and Henry and me, so many lovely things you've sent to us. I nuv you all :hugs: And for listening to all my blood sugars. (Which incidentally are at 106 :haha:)

:hugs: absolutely agree. Whenever I see something or something interesting happens I always think "ooh I must tell the turtles". You're all such an important part of my life and I hope one day to be able to meet some turtles for real. I nuv you all :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Awwww! Newbie! What a dear sweet award for our Trin!! Wonderfully worded - i couldn't agree more!! :cry: :cry:


----------



## Essie

Perfect award for Trin :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

attention - lady addie's attendance has been delayed due to unforeseen transportation issues (i.e. internet connection problem), but she sends her love and regrets


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Trin:
> 
> Congratulations!! Trin is the one whom everyone wants to be friends with or be just like... or both! She has an amazingly beautiful spirit. She always knows the perfect thing to say in the most difficult of situations. And with all the adversity she has seen in the past year she has always managed to remain positive and posts some of the funniest pics while doing so. From her love for animals, to all the charity work she is involved with, to the amazing causes that she champions, she pours her heart into it all. With the beautiful spirit that she has, quite frankly, it's no surprise that she has chosen such a rewarding career path.
> Not only does she have a beautiful spirit, but she is also arguably the most selfless turtle. She juggles a demanding family and even more demanding career and still manages to log on at the end of the day and dispense whatever knowledge is asked of her. I think we all have leaned on her for a question or two... or five in her tenure here on the thread, myself included. If there was a movie title that could best describe Trin I think it would be "I Don't Know How She Does It!"
> 
> So for someone who's got it all, beauty inside and out, smart, funny,a super supportive friend to each of us and just an overall wonderful person, I would like to award Trin with the Total Package Award
> 
> Lots of love from Newbie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

OMG Newbie! Literally :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Gauwd newbie ! That's beautiful xxx


I will really miss daily sugar level testing ..... Secretly I want to test mine !


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :flower: While you're all here I want to thank you all for being my friends, for sharing your stories and experiences and hopes and fears with me :friends: And also to thankyou for how generous you've been towards Holly and Henry and me, so many lovely things you've sent to us. I nuv you all :hugs: And for listening to all my blood sugars. (Which incidentally are at 106 :haha:)
> 
> :hugs: absolutely agree. Whenever I see something or something interesting happens I always think "ooh I must tell the turtles". You're all such an important part of my life and I hope one day to be able to meet some turtles for real. I nuv you all :cry:Click to expand...

I do just the same, Essie. I think my only gripe with knowing you all is that I most likely won't get to meet many (if any) of you in my lifetime! Hopefully one of us wins the lottery and we can all go on a tropical vacation together! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Gauwd newbie ! That's beautiful xxx
> 
> 
> I will really miss daily sugar level testing ..... Secretly I want to test mine !

I tested a child's sugar today and it was 106 1 hour after eating :thumbup: And I thought of B :haha: He hadn't even done any sport!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Trin:
> 
> Congratulations!! Trin is the one whom everyone wants to be friends with or be just like... or both! She has an amazingly beautiful spirit. She always knows the perfect thing to say in the most difficult of situations. And with all the adversity she has seen in the past year she has always managed to remain positive and posts some of the funniest pics while doing so. From her love for animals, to all the charity work she is involved with, to the amazing causes that she champions, she pours her heart into it all. With the beautiful spirit that she has, quite frankly, it's no surprise that she has chosen such a rewarding career path.
> Not only does she have a beautiful spirit, but she is also arguably the most selfless turtle. She juggles a demanding family and even more demanding career and still manages to log on at the end of the day and dispense whatever knowledge is asked of her. I think we all have leaned on her for a question or two... or five in her tenure here on the thread, myself included. If there was a movie title that could best describe Trin I think it would be "I Don't Know How She Does It!"
> 
> So for someone who's got it all, beauty inside and out, smart, funny,a super supportive friend to each of us and just an overall wonderful person, I would like to award Trin with the Total Package Award
> 
> Lots of love from Newbie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:cry::cry: perfect and so true well done Trino x


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Hayley:

Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Generous and Thoughtful Turtle Award!

What a sweet turtle she is, so hard working and selfless. I think she'd give you the shirt off her back and her last dollar if you needed it - even if she needed it more!

Lots of love from Luna*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: well deserved :)


----------



## LunaLady

There seems to have been a running theme with our Turtle Awards! We have so many thoughtful turtles! We really are a wonderful bunch, aren't we??? :dance:


----------



## Sarachka

Such lovely Awards!!


----------



## LunaLady

So many turtles online :dance:


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Cassie

Congratulations!! You are hereby recognised as the turtle with the most impressive and beautiful bump! The one studying hard and not giving up, the one who genuinely enjoys her pregnancy including stretch marks.
The one who joined us quite recently, but very special and lovely turtle.

Lots of love from Emandi*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## LunaLady

Even KMTEEHOO has joined us!! 

She deserves the Most Courageous Turtle award for stepping forward out of her silence this last year and talking to us!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay Cassie! Well deserved! You have worked so hard this last year and I'm so very proud of you for all you've accomplished! :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Even KMTEEHOO has joined us!!
> 
> She deserves the Most Courageous Turtle award for stepping forward out of her silence this last year and talking to us!! :dance:

defo :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Cassies guna be a teacher y'all know yay cassie :)


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Cassie
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby recognised as the turtle with the most impressive and beautiful bump! The one studying hard and not giving up, the one who genuinely enjoys her pregnancy including stretch marks.
> The one who joined us quite recently, but very special and lovely turtle.
> 
> Lots of love from Emandi*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

I have just screamed at dave "DO YOU WANT TO KNOW MY AWARD!!!!!" then i read it to him and i was saying how sweet it was and because he is a typical immature boy he says we are all a bunch of soppy lesbians! :haha:

I dont care! how lovely thank you emandi! and i cant wait to copy you! and have our babies grow up near the same age :cloud9: thank you gorgeous girlie!:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Ginge:

Congratulations!! I would like to award Ginge with the award for Self Sufficiency.for being so young and independent and managing on a budget. For seemingly coming to life altering decisions without outside help. Remarkable for one so young... 

Lots of love from Jaynie*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## mummyApril

Trins internet is being poofucks and it wont let her back on and to let you all know, shes not gone to have a baby lol


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Molly:

Congratulations!! You are hereby recognised as the turtle who is strongest at swimming against the tide-her chips have been down often over the last year but she battles through regardless! Supermum!

Lots of love from Lissy*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## cassie04

Emandi's award brings me to my next point!........

THANK YOU

To all you turtles for accepting me back in June and being there for me from me being 5 weeks pregnant!:cry: i dont know how i would have coped without you all....answering my ever pondering questions about being a mum and helping me prepare for my first child! I owe you all 
:cloud9: i cant wait for you to help me guide my little girl baby Reed into a big bouncing happy healthy baby!


----------



## kit_cat

*This Turtle Award goes to Addie:

Congratulations!! I want to give Addie a turtle award for being a bilingual, glee-loving bookworm who is the sweetest twin mummy-to-be. It has been a long road for you but you are almost there. You are going to be the best mummy to your two gorgeous (fabulously dressed!) girlies.

Lots of love from Essie*


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Molly:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby recognised as the turtle who is strongest at swimming against the tide-her chips have been down often over the last year but she battles through regardless! Supermum!
> 
> Lots of love from Lissy*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Well done super mum! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Addie:
> 
> Congratulations!! I want to give Addie a turtle award for being a bilingual, glee-loving bookworm who is the sweetest twin mummy-to-be. It has been a long road for you but you are almost there. You are going to be the best mummy to your two gorgeous (fabulously dressed!) girlies.
> 
> Lots of love from Essie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Well done addie i couldnt agree more! cant wait to see the outcome of your very long journey, you deserve this so much it will be perfect :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

This now concludes the second annual Turtle Awards. You have all been fabulous, and you all looked amazing! Especially the preggy turts!

*THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR HELPING MAKE EACH ONE OF US FEEL APPRECIATED. YOU ARE A VERY SPECIAL GROUP OF LADIES AND I AM SO PROUD AND GRATEFUL TO KNOW YOU.*

:hugs::hugs::hugs:=D&gt;=D&gt;:hugs::hugs::hugs:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had to go and powder my nose!!! 

After dinner bloods at 87 and I ate 2 squares of choccy and didn't cycle tonight due to the TA's! :happydance:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> This now concludes the second annual Turtle Awards. You have all been fabulous, and you all looked amazing! Especially the preggy turts!
> 
> *THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR HELPING MAKE EACH ONE OF US FEEL APPRECIATED. YOU ARE A VERY SPECIAL GROUP OF LADIES AND I AM SO PROUD AND GRATEFUL TO KNOW YOU.*
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:=D&gt;=D&gt;:hugs::hugs::hugs:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

....And thank you to our beautiful host this evening miss KIT! 

*round of applause/wolf whistle* :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

What a lovely award ceremony and Kit you were an amazing presenter! So much better than Ricky gervais!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Gauwd newbie ! That's beautiful xxx
> 
> 
> I will really miss daily sugar level testing ..... Secretly I want to test mine !
> 
> I tested a child's sugar today and it was 106 1 hour after eating :thumbup: And I thought of B :haha: He hadn't even done any sport!Click to expand...

I didn't do any sport tonight, which is why I tested at 1 hour. Had they been high I'd have nipped off for some cycling, as you do in the middle of a red carpet event:haha: But they're 87 at the 2hr point which is my real testing point; I TOTALLY forgot to do my lunch ones since I was in my work meeting:dohh: Rare that I forget!


----------



## newbie_ttc

*well done kit!! You did an amazing job! And looked like a beauty queen while doing so!!!*


----------



## Essie

Massive thank you to Kit for hosting our turtle awards. Kit you have been a wonderful host. You are a fab mum and I'm honored to count you as a friend :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Thankyou lovely Kit for presenting them thankyou all of you for being you and always there for i nuv you all tons! Crunchie thankyou for my award so :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hoorah Hoorah Hoorah!!

Well done Kitty Kat!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

My fundal measurement at the midwife today is looking at about 9.5lbs birth weight!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

im sorry i have to bail out on you but iv got a huge headache cannot look at the screen any longer but didnt want to miss the TA's with you all
each and everyone of you deserve your awards love u all and goodnight x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> Gauwd newbie ! That's beautiful xxx
> 
> 
> I will really miss daily sugar level testing ..... Secretly I want to test mine !

The day after I had Holly the diabetes doc came into my room and I was testing my blood sugar and she tutted and told me to stop doing that- the first few days were very odd without testing, kind of empty:haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Thank you so much Kit! You are amazing! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Amazing awards, Newbie what a lovely one for Trin! They're all lovely :hugs:

I have to hit the sack now, plus my mumsie and dadsie are arriving tomorrow (with package Sarachka :thumbup:)

Nighty night all xxxxx Thanks for a fabbo evening xxxx


----------



## kmteehoo

you are all so lovely :cry:

i don't know how you all manage! i catch up and then i have no time again, the days just vanish!! :hugs: Thankyou for my sort of award!! so sweet... maybe Now my bub is less of a handful i will have more time to try and comment - lets hope anyway. Hope noone finds me annoying reading and not really commenting :blush:


----------



## Essie

I must be off to bed too my loves. Thank you all for a wonderful evening. Nuv you all so much :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh kmteehoo. We adore you. You have your own charm and place on the thread. :hugs:


----------



## kmteehoo

thanks molly :hugs::flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Hey Luna, sorry I didn't write any sentimental stuff for you- you just got the title!! I didn't know we should write stuff too :blush:

I didn't know last year either :thumbup: tried for a nice mix this year. I like that they are individual...

Sorry I couldn't get on right away... Thanks Hayley for my award, :hugs: loving the love on the thread tonight :thumbup: we are such a lovely bunch.

:wohoo: 

I would have been one of the arses that send a video recorded thanks :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay..kmteehoo! So glad you said hi! I hope you and your beautiful little girl are doing well :hugs: It would be lovely to hear from you whenever you have the time :flower:


----------



## kmteehoo

Also i must just add what a gorgeous bunch of turtle babies.. you all must be very proud!! in the words of cassie LUSH :cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Hoorah Hoorah Hoorah!!
> 
> Well done Kitty Kat!!! :hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Gauwd newbie ! That's beautiful xxx
> 
> 
> I will really miss daily sugar level testing ..... Secretly I want to test mine !
> 
> The day after I had Holly the diabetes doc came into my room and I was testing my blood sugar and she tutted and told me to stop doing that- the first few days were very odd without testing, kind of empty:haha:Click to expand...

That's like me STILL waking up in the morning and patting my tummy .... I always used to say good morning baby :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, it's been a blast, thanks again ladies! 

Catch you tomorrow :hugs: Nuv you :kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Kit...

I love you all individually and the atmosphere on here is awesome. Sorry I'm absent, I don't plan on disappearing though so that's good :) 

Night sleepy turtles... I'm out at my friends house hoping to be home soon and in bed maybe I'll tan if I can be arsed!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Addie:
> 
> Congratulations!! I want to give Addie a turtle award for being a bilingual, glee-loving bookworm who is the sweetest twin mummy-to-be. It has been a long road for you but you are almost there. You are going to be the best mummy to your two gorgeous (fabulously dressed!) girlies.
> 
> Lots of love from Essie*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


Thank u so much for my award!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry I missed our awards!!!!!!! I had to go pick up my mom then rushed to her house turned on the computer to find no internet connection!!!!!!!! I was so upset!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poas

Hey lovelies, thanks for my award ginge-what a wonderful bunch of awards for a wonderful bunch of turtles  
My shop opens at 10 tomoro so i was finishing up...I will try and post a pic tomoro so you can see my 'nod' to you all  
Right, night x x


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry I had to jet off there at the end, DH was home from work today and we needed to run an errand on his lunch break. :dohh:

What a fun 2nd annual awards ceremony!! :dance:

Just think, next year when we'll have our own board, we can start doing special threads just for the awards! :dance: That way they'll never be lost in all our chatter :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I wonder why Kit didn't get a turtle award this year??? :-k

She deserved one for sure!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all! NO MORE SLEEPS! :wohoo:

Woke up at 5.30- way too early but too excited! I've been tucking in the threads on Henry's autumn blanket all morning- it's nearly finished:happydance:

Sorry I had to get to bed last night after a long day in Paris, but I hope you all had a great after show party with copious amounts of champagne

It was lovely fun- and we know each other way better than last year- so many perceptive comments. Quite alarming though that maybe we will never all meet- Newbie's award to Trin brought it home to me. I couldn't possibly BE Trin because she has a Rottweiler but I defo want to be her friend (I hope I am already!) but then what a thought that we never meet up :cry: Maybe we long distance Turts will meet when we're old and grey and our babies are all grown up :shock:Wow that's mad!

Right- many things to prepare and do today so laters munchkins over my :coffee: break xxxxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

This is fun:

https://accent.gmu.edu/browse_atlas.php


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all! NO MORE SLEEPS! :wohoo:
> 
> Woke up at 5.30- way too early but too excited! I've tucking in the threads on Henry's autumn blanket all morning- it's nearly finished:happydance:
> 
> Sorry I had to get to bed last night after a long day in Paris, but I hope you all had a great after show party with copious amounts of champagne
> 
> It was lovely fun- and we know each other way better than last year- so many perceptive comments. Quite alarming though that maybe we will never all meet- Newbie's award to Trin brought it home to me. I couldn't possibly BE Trin because she has a Rottweiler but I defo want to be her friend (I hope I am already!) but then what a thought that we never meet up :cry: Maybe we long distance Turts will meet when we're old and grey and our babies are all grown up :shock:Wow there's a mad thought!
> 
> Right- many things so prepare and do today so laters munchkins over myy :coffee: break xxxxxxx

Have fun with Mummy and Daddy! :dance:

I have had the same thoughts... wouldn't it be crazy if we are all able to meet each other at some point in our lives? DH and I have a general plan to go to Europe when Rhyko is 10 or 12, so hopefully I'll be able to meet some of you then! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, baby and I are off to bed! :hugs:


----------



## poas

Morning all, wish you could all come and pick an outfit today! Esme is ready in her finery, Harris is watching Madagascar and oh and Emma are still asleep....time for my shower...I'm SO nervous!
B, I hope you have great fun with your parents  
Trin, I dreamt last night that you had Tori in an almost ''nativity'' style...but then I remembered your floor isn't painted yet  
I hope you all have wonderful Fridays and look forward to catching up with you all later x x x


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck today Lissy :) x


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all! NO MORE SLEEPS! :wohoo:
> 
> Woke up at 5.30- way too early but too excited! I've been tucking in the threads on Henry's autumn blanket all morning- it's nearly finished:happydance:
> 
> Sorry I had to get to bed last night after a long day in Paris, but I hope you all had a great after show party with copious amounts of champagne
> 
> It was lovely fun- and we know each other way better than last year- so many perceptive comments. Quite alarming though that maybe we will never all meet- Newbie's award to Trin brought it home to me. I couldn't possibly BE Trin because she has a Rottweiler but I defo want to be her friend (I hope I am already!) but then what a thought that we never meet up :cry: Maybe we long distance Turts will meet when we're old and grey and our babies are all grown up :shock:Wow that's mad!
> 
> Right- many things to prepare and do today so laters munchkins over my :coffee: break xxxxxxx

Enjoy mumsie and dadsie's visit :cloud9: I have visitors coming tonight too for the weekend! Once again we have synchronised visitors! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> This is fun:
> 
> https://accent.gmu.edu/browse_atlas.php

Very clever!


----------



## kit_cat

Lissy...all the very best for today, I just know it will be a rip roaring success :cloud9: Can't wait to hear all about it :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh Jaynie..I miss you. I hope you're doing ok my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Enjoy your visits Kit and B. Um sure it'll be fab uh less. :)


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Enjoy your visits Kit and B. Um sure it'll be fab uh less. :)

Ah thanks Molly. Must be time for bed at the Mollykins household no?


----------



## Mollykins

Missed you Jaynie. Hope you are well. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Very much so Kit... I'm in bed as I type this. Busy day tomorrow (or rather, later today). Goodnight!


----------



## kit_cat

Night Molly :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi so did the awards go ahead in my absence again?


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies ! 

Good luck lissy ! It will be amazeballs


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> This now concludes the second annual Turtle Awards. You have all been fabulous, and you all looked amazing! Especially the preggy turts!
> 
> *THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR HELPING MAKE EACH ONE OF US FEEL APPRECIATED. YOU ARE A VERY SPECIAL GROUP OF LADIES AND I AM SO PROUD AND GRATEFUL TO KNOW YOU.*
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:=D&gt;=D&gt;:hugs::hugs::hugs:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

omg next turtle award i could be ttc :shock::haha:


----------



## Crunchie

April my love, could I take you up on the offer of a sky remote lol?

Lauren and I are fighting over ours and she is not even a teenager yet


----------



## new mummy2010

soo im not reading 30 pages...........cos i have zilch time sorry and its way to much so did everyone have fun??

did i get an award? i thought a bbm'er may of told me about it??


----------



## TrinityMom

I am back online!!!! :wohoo:

Sorry for my abrupt exit last night. The interwebs had been poofucks and so I tried my modem in a different port (I may be deluded but sometimes it seems to work) and then it wouldn't connect me AT ALL :growlmad:

Productive morning and patients this afternoon :thumbup: including the one who phoned me at 9pm :wacko: Not much to report other than crappy heartburn. I have super duper 300mg tablets (I usually get the 75mg ones) that my mom bought so I hope they it gets sorted out super quick. And my tongue still looks delightful :sick:

Now I shall catch up on what I missed at the awards...anyone slip a nipple? Insult someone on stage? get drunk and rowdy? :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> *This Turtle Award goes to Hayley:
> 
> Congratulations!! You are hereby awarded the Generous and Thoughtful Turtle Award!
> 
> What a sweet turtle she is, so hard working and selfless. I think she'd give you the shirt off her back and her last dollar if you needed it - even if she needed it more!
> 
> Lots of love from Luna*
> 
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::kiss::kiss::hugs:


THANKS LUNA SO SO KIND OF YOU I NUV MY AWARD XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## new mummy2010

today i have an app with a photographer at 10, my friend 10.30 and lee finishing at 1pm as we have our meeting to file for notice of marriage busy busy have a gooid day at the farm kit and hpe your mummy and daddy are well b xx


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Hey lovelies, thanks for my award ginge-what a wonderful bunch of awards for a wonderful bunch of turtles
> My shop opens at 10 tomoro so i was finishing up...I will try and post a pic tomoro so you can see my 'nod' to you all
> Right, night x x

Hope all goes well with the opening! (Which must be happening around about now!) Such an exciting venture and I wish you all the success in the world :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Hayley I just managed to get that video to play and Nate is so gorgeous !!! Xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

:wave:





:dishes::hangwashing::laundry:






:loopy:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning all! NO MORE SLEEPS! :wohoo:
> 
> Woke up at 5.30- way too early but too excited! I've been tucking in the threads on Henry's autumn blanket all morning- it's nearly finished:happydance:
> 
> Sorry I had to get to bed last night after a long day in Paris, but I hope you all had a great after show party with copious amounts of champagne
> 
> It was lovely fun- and we know each other way better than last year- so many perceptive comments. Quite alarming though that maybe we will never all meet- Newbie's award to Trin brought it home to me. I couldn't possibly BE Trin because she has a Rottweiler but I defo want to be her friend (I hope I am already!) but then what a thought that we never meet up :cry: Maybe we long distance Turts will meet when we're old and grey and our babies are all grown up :shock:Wow that's mad!
> 
> Right- many things to prepare and do today so laters munchkins over my :coffee: break xxxxxxx

:cry: I was thinking the same thing B. It would be a tragedy if we don't meet. We are friends but I know what you mean about being actual friends :friends:

Yay for your parents coming today :wohoo:


----------



## TrinityMom

poas said:


> Morning all, wish you could all come and pick an outfit today! Esme is ready in her finery, Harris is watching Madagascar and oh and Emma are still asleep....time for my shower...I'm SO nervous!
> B, I hope you have great fun with your parents
> Trin, I dreamt last night that you had Tori in an almost ''nativity'' style...but then I remembered your floor isn't painted yet
> I hope you all have wonderful Fridays and look forward to catching up with you all later x x x

:rofl: I'm picturing Alice the piggle snuffling at the placenta and the dogs, cats, chickens and ducks looking on, basking in the glow :haha:
Nope, floors tomorrow. What a performance. I was told I had to get this special epoxy sealer called Glatex 8. It is HELLISHly expensive so I've been slowly buying the amount we need and it was a performance to get hold of enough in time. Now the friend who is an expert says that we could only use that in a few months' time and actually we can use a water based sealer and that it works just as well and smells better. And it costs the same for 5 litres as 1 litre of Glatex :dohh: Had to phone my hardware store and ask if they would swap it for me :blush: They said yes


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all. Have been having nightmares about massive babies all night thanks to that fundal measurement yesterday


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> April my love, could I take you up on the offer of a sky remote lol?
> 
> Lauren and I are fighting over ours and she is not even a teenager yet

haha yes of course Jay will sort one out for you and then il send it, hell have to order one as he is working for digital switch over at the moment x


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> soo im not reading 30 pages...........cos i have zilch time sorry and its way to much so did everyone have fun??
> 
> did i get an award? i thought a bbm'er may of told me about it??

i was going to bbm you but i thought it may of been too late :shrug: i didnt know if you were busy etc :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

B i hope you have a fab time with mumsie and dadsie, say hi for me! 
Lissy goodluck for today thinking of you! will send some bits out asap
Trin sorry about the heartburn
Hayley whats the photography for wedding or pics of kiddies?
Sarah hope you get some rest today, dont worry about measurements they can get them wrong, they always say babies are bigger than what they really are
Kit hope you have a good time with your guests

on the note about not meeting everyone, one day we will all meet up il make sure of it, even if i start saving now! it cant be THAT much surely lol which country would be cheapest to travel to ours right as theres more UK turts? so we only need flights from France, SA and America and then accommodation! if we can all produce beautiful children we can make that happen :)


----------



## mummyApril

hope everyone else is good 

im currently watching Jay and Fayes dad (steve) put together my sideboard, they spent the first half hour saying they were missing parts now they are moaning about the parts lol its frustrating to watch, im tea lady....


----------



## Sarachka

OH has just told me that I need to "stay active round the house" while I'm off sick. Translation: "clean the kitchen woman!!" ha! I was quite active yesterday and it did me no favours. The house is suchhhh a mess though as the flooring is being layed tomorrow so all the downstairs furnature is kinda piled up. The kitchen does indeed need a good going over which I'll do once I've had a bath and sorted myself out. I'll also make soup I think. 

I really need to follow B's GD diet so I can avoid having a massive sugar baby!!


----------



## Sarachka

April You'd be so proud. I'm looking up steam cleaners on YouTube


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April You'd be so proud. I'm looking up steam cleaners on YouTube

thats like porn to me lol


----------



## Sarachka

Would u say the x5 is worth the mOney? How often do u use it? Do u used all the different atrachments?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Would u say the x5 is worth the mOney? How often do u use it? Do u used all the different atrachments?

i love the x5 (apparently its on sale now too) its really good for everything really, especially floors! the only one i havent used is the fabric one for clothes/curtains etc, iv done all sorts of things though and its been fab like you know the metal bit between the doors? they can get grubby but instead of using a toothbrush i use the x5 and its sooo much easier, i use it whenever i need it, like for my bath tiles, floors, skirtings, windows, mirrors everything lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Oh dear. My friend has had a bit of a mishap. She managed to drop her little boy on the floor. She accidentally stood on the end of the blanket he was wrapped in and as she stood up it unravelled and he fell out. He has a terrible black eye and she can't stop crying. I feel so bad for her..could happen to anyone. He's the same age as Cara only much smaller and much more baby like. Obviously she had him checked out at A&E and she said they had him stripped and examined every inch of his body...necessary but brutal to be on the receiving end. People keep looking at her funny when they see him. I could cry for her :cry:


----------



## addie25

What a night both hips were hurting so bad I couldn't lay on them and then my right arm was hurting so couldn't lay on it. :dohh: DH rubbed my hips in the middle of night but nothing worked they just wouldn't relax. Now when I stand up also my knees hurt bc of my extra weight. Oh May come fast!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> What a night both hips were hurting so bad I couldn't lay on them and then my right arm was hurting so couldn't lay on it. :dohh: DH rubbed my hips in the middle of night but nothing worked they just wouldn't relax. Now when I stand up also my knees hurt bc of my extra weight. Oh May come fast!!!

Sorry addie..I had the same pain. It's awful trying to sleep when you have to constantly change sides because of the pain :nope:


----------



## addie25

Can't even sleep because of it :dohh: the girls are dancing all over the place it's cheerin me up. My stomachs moving in every direction possible :haha: when I try and video tape it tho they stop. :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Oh dear. My friend has had a bit of a mishap. She managed to drop her little boy on the floor. She accidentally stood on the end of the blanket he was wrapped in and as she stood up it unravelled and he fell out. He has a terrible black eye and she can't stop crying. I feel so bad for her..could happen to anyone. He's the same age as Cara only much smaller and much more baby like. Obviously she had him checked out at A&E and she said they had him stripped and examined every inch of his body...necessary but brutal to be on the receiving end. People keep looking at her funny when they see him. I could cry for her :cry:

oh thats so horrible, poor love she must feel awful! sometimes these things happen, people need to mind their own she should just say to those people 'yh i bash him' see their faces then! hope they are both ok


----------



## Sarachka

As promised, your tour of the baby's wardrobe!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8aeqvlQXSA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T05Z-FIbuFs


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear. My friend has had a bit of a mishap. She managed to drop her little boy on the floor. She accidentally stood on the end of the blanket he was wrapped in and as she stood up it unravelled and he fell out. He has a terrible black eye and she can't stop crying. I feel so bad for her..could happen to anyone. He's the same age as Cara only much smaller and much more baby like. Obviously she had him checked out at A&E and she said they had him stripped and examined every inch of his body...necessary but brutal to be on the receiving end. People keep looking at her funny when they see him. I could cry for her :cry:
> 
> oh thats so horrible, poor love she must feel awful! sometimes these things happen, people need to mind their own she should just say to those people 'yh i bash him' see their faces then! hope they are both okClick to expand...

Oh no. Thats so sad. Accidents happen people need to mind their own business.


----------



## addie25

Sarah love your accent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have a tun of clothes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Holy crow did i grow!!!!


----------



## addie25




----------



## addie25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQOFYkNhWyQ&feature=related

Oh my twins give each other such good ideas :dohh: Time for big boy beds for these twins I am guessing.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> As promised, your tour of the baby's wardrobe!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8aeqvlQXSA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T05Z-FIbuFs

i love your voice, youre so well spoken! lots of gorgeous bubi stuff and Alice is a cutie, we heard your baby voice ;)


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> View attachment 341406

oh wow what a beautiful bump Ads! loving your hair colour at the moment :)


----------



## addie25

Don't get 2 attached to my hair it will be blonde next week!!!!

APRIL WANT TO SKYPE!!!!!???


----------



## mummyApril

so my sideboard has finally been done just to find that the people who sell them have actually damaged a bit of the door :( iv emailed them but im so upset because i hate paying for things for them to be damaged, (you can see clearly they have dropped it and just tried to cover it up) as its a company im hoping they will sort something out, anyway it took Jay and Steve 4 hours lol!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> Don't get 2 attached to my hair it will be blonde next week!!!!
> 
> APRIL WANT TO SKYPE!!!!!???

i would but mega busy at the moment have to sort out my old bookshelf and replace it with my new sideboard then put the washing away and tidy up :/


----------



## addie25

Oh that stinks!! I hate when I buy something and it's broken or missing a piece. So annoying.


----------



## mummyApril

just dont expect it from a company hey Addie?


----------



## addie25

My entire bath remodel got put on hold because we purchased something that was missing a piece so plumber said he would come back when we return it and get what is missing!!


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> My entire bath remodel got put on hold because we purchased something that was missing a piece so plumber said he would come back when we return it and get what is missing!!

that would annoy me sooooo much! id probably cry, if i want something done i have to have it finished that day! lol


----------



## addie25

I was very upset. I think the plumber should have allowed me to go that day to replace it and have him come back. Now I am giving up my Sunday for him to come back and then the tile wont be done till Tuesday and cant use bathroom till Thursday!!! So frustrating.


----------



## LunaLady

Sezi, loved the videos!! You've got the epitome of the the British accent, I think. What most British people sound like in movies. Am I right? 

Hayley, glad you liked your award! Much deserved!

Yay Addie for a gorgeous twin bump!

Kit, so sad about your friend! I always have terrible thoughts of tripping and falling while holding Rhyko... that would be so scary! I'm a super klutz, so I'm worried I might do that one day! :cry:

Hope B is having fun with Mumsie and Popsie! :dance:

And hope Kit is having fun on the Farm! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Sarah - meant to say - I wouldn't worry too much about the fundal height/baby weight thing. I was measured a million times at the hospital - both with fundal height and with numerous ultrasounds and they even had me sign a paper that said I understood my baby was large for his gestational age! :dohh: They estimated he'd be 6 pounds at 33 weeks. Well, obviously he wasn't - he was 5 pounds on the dot - so they were very, very off. Still somewhat large for his gestational age, but not the 6 pounds they were so certain he was!

The GD diet is always good, though, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sezi, loved the videos!! You've got the epitome of the the British accent, I think. What most British people sound like in movies. Am I right?
> 
> Hayley, glad you liked your award! Much deserved!
> 
> Yay Addie for a gorgeous twin bump!
> 
> Kit, so sad about your friend! I always have terrible thoughts of tripping and falling while holding Rhyko... that would be so scary! I'm a super klutz, so I'm worried I might do that one day! :cry:
> 
> Hope B is having fun with Mumsie and Popsie! :dance:
> 
> And hope Kit is having fun on the Farm! :dance:


Luna yes I think I do have pretty much the "standard" English accent, not really affected by region etc so much. Im guessing Lissy is pretty similar, being from the Milton Keynes area


----------



## kit_cat

You sound lovely Sezi..love all your stuff, you have LOADS! I don't think Lissy is originally from MK...I think she's from further North...I may be mistaken :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> soo im not reading 30 pages...........cos i have zilch time sorry and its way to much so did everyone have fun??
> 
> did i get an award? i thought a bbm'er may of told me about it??
> 
> i was going to bbm you but i thought it may of been too late :shrug: i didnt know if you were busy etc :hugs:Click to expand...

I thought you knew but were spinning :shrug:

At least you found your award :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Oh dear. My friend has had a bit of a mishap. She managed to drop her little boy on the floor. She accidentally stood on the end of the blanket he was wrapped in and as she stood up it unravelled and he fell out. He has a terrible black eye and she can't stop crying. I feel so bad for her..could happen to anyone. He's the same age as Cara only much smaller and much more baby like. Obviously she had him checked out at A&E and she said they had him stripped and examined every inch of his body...necessary but brutal to be on the receiving end. People keep looking at her funny when they see him. I could cry for her :cry:

SHame! That IS awful! And the guilt is too terrible after something like that :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

I can't wait to see if Bethany liked what I sent her!


----------



## kit_cat

I've got to laugh..Cara LOVES adverts. Particularly the national accident "underdog" one with Joe Pasquale's voice, and the most irritating one of all.... Go Compare!! :dohh: She beams every time they come on :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Dh made soya sausage and mash. I can't be bothered to eat. But a slice of melba toast and hummus all day is not enough so I will...........just FAR too tired


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear. My friend has had a bit of a mishap. She managed to drop her little boy on the floor. She accidentally stood on the end of the blanket he was wrapped in and as she stood up it unravelled and he fell out. He has a terrible black eye and she can't stop crying. I feel so bad for her..could happen to anyone. He's the same age as Cara only much smaller and much more baby like. Obviously she had him checked out at A&E and she said they had him stripped and examined every inch of his body...necessary but brutal to be on the receiving end. People keep looking at her funny when they see him. I could cry for her :cry:
> 
> SHame! That IS awful! And the guilt is too terrible after something like that :nope:Click to expand...

I know..I'm going to have to prise my thorny branch out of her hands...she's so upset with herself, and the fact that it's a huge black eye..well, she has to keep seeing it :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> I've got to laugh..Cara LOVES adverts. Particularly the national accident "underdog" one with Joe Pasquale's voice, and the most irritating one of all.... Go Compare!! :dohh: She beams every time they come on :haha:

Oooooh! We get these Verimark and Glomail adverts which are american infomercial things that play all day long and the boys used to be OBSESSED with them. I'd wake up and Toine would say "did you toss and turn all night? You need the blah blah blah..." :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I can't wait to see if Bethany liked what I sent her!

I'm willing to bet she's over the moon and all :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Dh made soya sausage and mash. I can't be bothered to eat. But a slice of melba toast and hummus all day is not enough so I will...........just FAR too tired

Oooo, I love veggie sausage and mash :munch:...and no, melba toast and hummus all day is not enough for a heavily preggo lady *wags finger and shakes head disapprovingly* :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I've got to laugh..Cara LOVES adverts. Particularly the national accident "underdog" one with Joe Pasquale's voice, and the most irritating one of all.... Go Compare!! :dohh: She beams every time they come on :haha:
> 
> Oooooh! We get these Verimark and Glomail adverts which are american infomercial things that play all day long and the boys used to be OBSESSED with them. I'd wake up and Toine would say "did you toss and turn all night? You need the blah blah blah..." :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: Love it!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm thinking of investing in a steam mop like April has. I'm really not very good at keeping my house clean, something that HAS to change about me before the baby arrives.


----------



## mummyApril

just to put away my washing dust and hoover and im done for the day then il take a photo of my new cabinet and sofa for you :)


----------



## Sarachka

Such a contrast to last night - quiet busy turtles today


----------



## x-ginge-x

:cry: I missed the TA's! 

thankyou Jaynie :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Me having wine ..... Yum


----------



## kit_cat

I don't think my friends are coming for the weekend :nope: Car trouble :cry:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> just to put away my washing dust and hoover and im done for the day then il take a photo of my new cabinet and sofa for you :)

Yay! Bet it's all gorge :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Im so lazy these days. Unless someone feeds me, I can't be bothered to eat. It's 9pm and all I've had today is a bagel lol. Also my downstairs including kitchen is SUCH a mess that I can't face cooking in there, else I would have made soup or something this afternoon.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Im so lazy these days. Unless someone feeds me, I can't be bothered to eat. It's 9pm and all I've had today is a bagel lol. Also my downstairs including kitchen is SUCH a mess that I can't face cooking in there, else I would have made soup or something this afternoon.

I can be a bit like that too. Once Elina's here, I bet you'll become all OCD about cleaning etc


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Im so lazy these days. Unless someone feeds me, I can't be bothered to eat. It's 9pm and all I've had today is a bagel lol. Also my downstairs including kitchen is SUCH a mess that I can't face cooking in there, else I would have made soup or something this afternoon.
> 
> I can be a bit like that too. Once Elina's here, I bet you'll become all OCD about cleaning etcClick to expand...


I keep thinking that too, and REALLY hoping it's true. I totally need a kick up the arse regarding house work


----------



## mummyApril

ok so i have a couple photos but iv not decorated but it kinda gives you idea of what will be in room etc i love it already, i have to save now for paint and wallpaper as i have to pay for Angels school trip which is £75! and she comes first of course, but the black i dont think clashes with the yellow so were all good for now....
 



Attached Files:







IMG02919-20120217-2113.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG02922-20120217-2116.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG02924-20120217-2118.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

when i was preggo id sleep most of the day when the girls were at school because i just couldnt be bothered, then id blitz everything when girls were here, the girls motivated me, now i have James he motivates me...when hes awake lol x


----------



## kit_cat

Whoah! These celebs and their post baby bodies are just crazy! I know they have the money and the means to make it happen..but still :wacko:


----------



## poas

Hi, thank you all for your kind words  today went really well-sold quite a few bits and got lots of people coming back next week when their elder kids are at school  now I just need to get esme some clothes...she is pushing the limits of length on her 3-6 stuff and ironically I have a shop of clothes! Bad mum alert or what?! 
Sarah I do sound similar accent wise, though I have a horrible voice not like yours! Kit, I have lived up north as an adult, but I have lived in this village since I was 18months (apart from times between 17-22) think that must be where the confusion came from  
I miss you guys, I'm sorry I'm crappy at the moment! X x


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> ok so i have a couple photos but iv not decorated but it kinda gives you idea of what will be in room etc i love it already, i have to save now for paint and wallpaper as i have to pay for Angels school trip which is £75! and she comes first of course, but the black i dont think clashes with the yellow so were all good for now....

Looks amazing April..splendid job! Bet that sofa is comfy :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi, thank you all for your kind words  today went really well-sold quite a few bits and got lots of people coming back next week when their elder kids are at school  now I just need to get esme some clothes...she is pushing the limits of length on her 3-6 stuff and ironically I have a shop of clothes! Bad mum alert or what?!
> Sarah I do sound similar accent wise, though I have a horrible voice not like yours! Kit, I have lived up north as an adult, but I have lived in this village since I was 18months (apart from times between 17-22) think that must be where the confusion came from
> I miss you guys, I'm sorry I'm crappy at the moment! X x

No sweat Lissy..there's only one of you, and you need to prioritise your exciting new venture :thumbup: Glad today was good, onwards and upwards :happydance:

Ahh, I knew there was some sort of up North connection. Sorry Lissy..Cara is still wearing her 6-9 clothes at the mo'. Esme must be similar size and weight to Cara now!


----------



## LunaLady

Looks great, April!!! So chic!


----------



## Sarachka

Looks great April!!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah, I was quite like you are now at your stage in your pregnancy - couldn't be bothered to do a thing. Once I hit about 30 weeks I was cleaning cleaning cleaning! One day I took everything out of the linen closet, washed it and put it all back in :wacko:

You'll get to your nesting! Unfortunately for me it was short lived as we all know! I wish I would have done more in those two weeks!! :haha:


----------



## poas

Oh god, I wasn't hinting kit, sorry if it sounded that way :( she is 15lb 6oz so not so much heavy but SO long! How is cara?


----------



## poas

april I can't see your pics :( but I bet its lovely


----------



## LunaLady

:hugs: Lissy! Good job on your shop's success!! What a wonderful thing! :dance:


----------



## poas

Than you Luna  I wish I could make stuff like you and b then I could really cash in  when will you start doing your etsy stuff again?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok so i have a couple photos but iv not decorated but it kinda gives you idea of what will be in room etc i love it already, i have to save now for paint and wallpaper as i have to pay for Angels school trip which is £75! and she comes first of course, but the black i dont think clashes with the yellow so were all good for now....
> 
> Looks amazing April..splendid job! Bet that sofa is comfy :cloud9:Click to expand...

thankyou Kit it really is soooo comfy, its nice to have a really comfy sofa for once :) youll find me in the corner lol


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Than you Luna  I wish I could make stuff like you and b then I could really cash in  when will you start doing your etsy stuff again?

It will be a while, I think. I need to steal away a few minutes here and there and work on my inventory again, then maybe I can set it up again. Who knows. Just gonna play it by ear. I may even just wait until next year (for tax reasons) so Rhyko is a little less cranky (hopefully) by then! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Luna and Sarah when its all done Lissy il post photos on fb :)


----------



## mummyApril

im totally knackered after today so il bid you all good night 
sleep well xxxx


----------



## poas

Yes, I was able to bring esme with me but I know I would not have been able to make something in that time! I look forward to seeing your creations when you are ready


----------



## poas

Oh good  I look forward to envying it


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Oh god, I wasn't hinting kit, sorry if it sounded that way :( she is 15lb 6oz so not so much heavy but SO long! How is cara?

No, not at all..I just thought it would always work out nicely size wise but you went and planted Esme in a grow bag! :winkwink:

Cara is great thanks, extra great at the moment. An absolute pleasure which I am making the most of between teeth :haha: She's 18lbs 4oz at last weigh in, so not doing too badly in her third week of no booby juice :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Well that is great to hear  did you find she grew out of sleepsuits quicker? If i dress her in outfits and long tights she is OK, but I like to put her in ''soft clothes''after her 4pm feed, and then a fleecy gro just before bed...any recommendations on sleepsuit brands that are longer than others? The one with pears on that you gave is long enough but I don't recognise the brand? Sorry to ramble on


----------



## poas

Ps- I served a lady today who was Scottish and her baby was called cara- I knew it wasn't you though she was built like a wrestler and did NOT sound like a kids TV presenter at all!


----------



## poas

Agh, Emma is awake-she's had several nightmares last few nights poor thing :( back on in morning, farewell x


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Well that is great to hear  did you find she grew out of sleepsuits quicker? If i dress her in outfits and long tights she is OK, but I like to put her in ''soft clothes''after her 4pm feed, and then a fleecy gro just before bed...any recommendations on sleepsuit brands that are longer than others? The one with pears on that you gave is long enough but I don't recognise the brand? Sorry to ramble on

Haha! You're not rambling :) Actually yes, I do find that the sleepsuits are ok when they are brand new and on for the first time but the minute they are washed, they shrink a bit :wacko: The one with the pears......I cannot remember where it was from, sorry. George at asda generally make their sizes larger than the average, at least some of the stuff I've had from there has been quite roomy even after the wash!


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Ps- I served a lady today who was Scottish and her baby was called cara- I knew it wasn't you though she was built like a wrestler and did NOT sound like a kids TV presenter at all!

I am very relieved that you do not think of me as a wrestler :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Night April, night Lissy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ah well, it's night night from me...we're visitorless :cry: Their car...she is dead :nope: Boo.

Good night :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Does anyone buy baby clothes at GAP ? 

They are so tiny ! Lauren's large arms couldn't fit into the 6-12 month size !!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Ah well, it's night night from me...we're visitorless :cry: Their car...she is dead :nope: Boo.
> 
> Good night :hugs:

Sorry about your change of plans ! It's horrible when it's all change at the last minute x


----------



## addie25

Well it is official. I can't leave my house really anymore. I went with my MIL to get lunch, and pick out thank you cards and when I got home I was getting vaginal cramps and low burning cramps in my stomach. It's been an hour and a half and I am still getting them on and off. While sitting at lunch I was also cramping I just cant sit anymore. 

I have baby/bridal showers to go to the next 4 weekends in a row. I really can't physically do it. I can not sit for even an hour without cramping I can't be at a 3 hour shower. Next weekend the shower is close to my house Ill go and stay for under an hour. The following weekend is my shower and my mom and MIL are looking for a chair that is large and filled with pillows so I can sit nicely and put my feet up and I am going 30 min late to my shower, gives people time to get there and get adjusted anyway. The weekend after my shower is my friends, thats 30 min away I just cant drive that long and cant sit there. I feel really bad but I have to do whats best for my babies and if sitting is giving me cramps like this I just cant do it. The weekend after that is my future sister-in-laws shower. That is very close to my house so I may show up late and stay an hour and thats it. I hope people don't get mad at me but my body can't handle it.


----------



## addie25

Babies are great and he says these cramps are from the extra weight they r just my muscles actin up nothing to worry about and that I'll feel more pressure when I sit so I will just lay down most of the time. I am so immature also, he asked if we have had intercourse in the past 24 hours and I started laughing and then laughed when he said vagina. Well it's a funny word. :haha: I will never grow up my family is like Peter Pan non of the women ever mature we r kids at heart!!


----------



## Essie

Crunchie said:


> Does anyone buy baby clothes at GAP ?
> 
> They are so tiny ! Lauren's large arms couldn't fit into the 6-12 month size !!!

Someone bought Lyra some Baby Gap jeans, 6-12 months, and they won't even go past her knees!


----------



## poas

I find baby gap OK? But then it is just length I have a prob with really, maybe as esme fills out more I'll be screwed lol


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

How are we all this fine Saturday? What will you be doing this weekend? I have no idea what we will do now that we don't have visitors :( Never mind...we're off up to Scotland next weekend so I'll look forward to that :yipee:

Have lovely weekends everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well it is official. I can't leave my house really anymore. I went with my MIL to get lunch, and pick out thank you cards and when I got home I was getting vaginal cramps and low burning cramps in my stomach. It's been an hour and a half and I am still getting them on and off. While sitting at lunch I was also cramping I just cant sit anymore.
> 
> I have baby/bridal showers to go to the next 4 weekends in a row. I really can't physically do it. I can not sit for even an hour without cramping I can't be at a 3 hour shower. Next weekend the shower is close to my house Ill go and stay for under an hour. The following weekend is my shower and my mom and MIL are looking for a chair that is large and filled with pillows so I can sit nicely and put my feet up and I am going 30 min late to my shower, gives people time to get there and get adjusted anyway. The weekend after my shower is my friends, thats 30 min away I just cant drive that long and cant sit there. I feel really bad but I have to do whats best for my babies and if sitting is giving me cramps like this I just cant do it. The weekend after that is my future sister-in-laws shower. That is very close to my house so I may show up late and stay an hour and thats it. I hope people don't get mad at me but my body can't handle it.




addie25 said:


> Babies are great and he says these cramps are from the extra weight they r just my muscles actin up nothing to worry about and that I'll feel more pressure when I sit so I will just lay down most of the time. I am so immature also, he asked if we have had intercourse in the past 24 hours and I started laughing and then laughed when he said vagina. Well it's a funny word. :haha: I will never grow up my family is like Peter Pan non of the women ever mature we r kids at heart!!

I used to get similar crampy feelings and general aches and pains, especially in the 3rd trimester. As you know I worked up until 2 weeks before my due date so I spent a lot of time standing at meetings because sitting for long periods became too uncomfortable. Maybe you could try standing for short spells instead of lying down or I used to lean over the back of a chair while standing which was very nice on my aching back too :thumbup: It would have driven me loco if I'd not been able to do my things :wacko:


----------



## addie25

Yea I'm going to stand some at my shower so I'm not putting 2 much pressure down there. I'm just worried about my friends shower. I know i can't drive the 30 min. I've stopped driving bc I cramp badly when I drive. The 30 min drive to her shower then sitting for hours at her shower followed by a 30 min drive home will leave me in a lot of pain and I'm scared all that pressure will cause something bad to happen. I just don't want to upset her by not going :shrug: but I know for me it's not the best choice to go. Just sitting for 30 min today caused me pain for over 2 hours. What would u do?


----------



## addie25

In my head I keep thinking of all the twin moms I speak 2 that delivered early bc they pushed their bodies so I really don't want to do something that I know will cause my body pain if it can be avoided.


----------



## addie25

I have 2 eggplants!!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Yea I'm going to stand some at my shower so I'm not putting 2 much pressure down there. I'm just worried about my friends shower. I know i can't drive the 30 min. I've stopped driving bc I cramp badly when I drive. The 30 min drive to her shower then sitting for hours at her shower followed by a 30 min drive home will leave me in a lot of pain and I'm scared all that pressure will cause something bad to happen. I just don't want to upset her by not going :shrug: but I know for me it's not the best choice to go. Just sitting for 30 min today caused me pain for over 2 hours. What would u do?

Well it's easy for me to say I'd probably go and rest afterwards, but it's really up to you if you feel you can. I must ask my friend if she was homebound through her twin pregnancy :-k


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I have 2 eggplants!!!

Yay for double eggplant status :yipee:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Yea I'm going to stand some at my shower so I'm not putting 2 much pressure down there. I'm just worried about my friends shower. I know i can't drive the 30 min. I've stopped driving bc I cramp badly when I drive. The 30 min drive to her shower then sitting for hours at her shower followed by a 30 min drive home will leave me in a lot of pain and I'm scared all that pressure will cause something bad to happen. I just don't want to upset her by not going :shrug: but I know for me it's not the best choice to go. Just sitting for 30 min today caused me pain for over 2 hours. What would u do?
> 
> Well it's easy for me to say I'd probably go and rest afterwards, but it's really up to you if you feel you can. I must ask my friend if she was homebound through her twin pregnancy :-kClick to expand...

Every pregnancy is different same with twin pregnancies but the common thing I've noticed with twin pregnancies is by 24 weeks you feel a lot of pressure and pain and don't want to do as much. 

After yesterday I'm nervous to go all the way to her shower. I went to lunch and to get thank u cards half hour away and was feeling sick and in pain for hours bc of it and I didn't even drive. One thing my doc said was to listen to my body and I've worked 2 hard to get pregnant to mess anything up bc I've pushed myself. But the other part of me is like u thinking I won't do any harm I'll just be in pain and rest it off after but what if I did do harm by pushing myself like all those other twin moms who thought oh I can push myself. If my body hurts when I do something I feel I just shouldn't do it. I wish I knew someone going that could drive me there.


----------



## addie25

I'll just wait and see how I feel. In 3 weeks I'm going to be much bigger. Maybe DH can drive me and then find something to do for a couple hours bc it wouldn't make sense for him to drive me then come home since its far. Then I would attempt going bc I know he would be near by to get me if I felt sick so I didn't have to sit up and drive home causing more pressure.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I'll just wait and see how I feel. In 3 weeks I'm going to be much bigger. Maybe DH can drive me and then find something to do for a couple hours bc it wouldn't make sense for him to drive me then come home since its far. Then I would attempt going bc I know he would be near by to get me if I felt sick so I didn't have to sit up and drive home causing more pressure.

Yes, you know how you feel and I do agree you need to listen to your body. If you feel that trip would be pushing yourself, then don't do it. I'm sure your friend will understand :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Maybe my cousin has been invited to the shower ( after all that is how I met my friend) if she is DH can drop me off at my cousins house and she can drive me :thumbup: and then if I dont feel well there DH can pick me up. I really need to not stress about this I just reall want to go to it but am nervous at the same time. I'll just wait and see how I feel that week. That's all. No more thinking about it.


----------



## addie25

What r u up 2 this weekend kit?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> What r u up 2 this weekend kit?

Not a lot really..we had plans with our friends who were supposed to come to stay for the weekend but their car broke down so they couldn't make it :nope: I think I will go for a run once OH gets back from work, then maybe we'll go out for lunch somewhere..not sure. What about you? Oh, Sunday is the day your bathroom stuff gets done..am I right?


----------



## Essie

Addie have you tried a birthing ball? It may not work but I found that was the only place I could comfortably sit. Or I'd kneel and lean over it. I think Kit had one too.


----------



## addie25

That stinks their car broke down. A run sounds nice tho :thumbup:

Sunday the plumber will come put in the girls vanity and put in shower head in our bathroom. Then Monday the tile guys will come and rip out the vanity in our barroom and put new tile down in shower and on floor. Then painter will come and finish the girls bathroom and paint our bathroom. Then plumber will come and install the new vanity in our bathroom. My heads spinning with all the work getting done but it will be worth it when it's all finished!!


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> Addie have you tried a birthing ball? It may not work but I found that was the only place I could comfortably sit. Or I'd kneel and lean over it. I think Kit had one too.

That sounds like a good idea :thumbup: where do u get a birthing ball?


----------



## Essie

Kit that's pants your friends couldn't come :( Hope you have a good weened with DH and Cara x


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Addie have you tried a birthing ball? It may not work but I found that was the only place I could comfortably sit. Or I'd kneel and lean over it. I think Kit had one too.
> 
> That sounds like a good idea :thumbup: where do u get a birthing ball?Click to expand...

Well I just got a normal gym ball from a sports shop and used that. Just have to make sure it's an antiburst one. I would guess maybe a baby shop might sell proper birth ones (although I'm not sure there is much difference). 

It was recommended by the physio for my hip pain so could help with that too :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Coffee please!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hellloooooooo

How are we all? I am sorry I keep reading and running there is so much to organise and do when one is a bachelorette :thumbup: :haha: I am quite enjoying it this week, the freedom and stuff and soon I know I have to cut all of my ties with Adam, but for now we are best to get on because he needs to come and get his stuff and that and I don't want him to sabotage my friend moving in :-k

Anyway, I enjoyed my night out last week and this week I am mostly indoors but I am going to watch the rugby with a few friends but just at their house. I took Sezi's advise and bought myself some clothes for a treat this week, especially because I may take someone up on the offer of a date next week :thumbup: I have bought a killer work skirt a high waisted pencil skirt with braces! Love it... 

Hope you are all ok? :shrug:

How is Emandi and little James? Is it James or Finlay? I am soooo sorry for being absent. It is harder to be here cause it's a me and adam thing TTC. I have never been there with anyone else!


----------



## Sarachka

I think she announced that its Finly. 

Really glad to hear you've treated yourself and are all ready for your hot date!!


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Hellloooooooo
> 
> How are we all? I am sorry I keep reading and running there is so much to organise and do when one is a bachelorette :thumbup: :haha: I am quite enjoying it this week, the freedom and stuff and soon I know I have to cut all of my ties with Adam, but for now we are best to get on because he needs to come and get his stuff and that and I don't want him to sabotage my friend moving in :-k
> 
> Anyway, I enjoyed my night out last week and this week I am mostly indoors but I am going to watch the rugby with a few friends but just at their house. I took Sezi's advise and bought myself some clothes for a treat this week, especially because I may take someone up on the offer of a date next week :thumbup: I have bought a killer work skirt a high waisted pencil skirt with braces! Love it...
> 
> Hope you are all ok? :shrug:
> 
> How is Emandi and little James? Is it James or Finlay? I am soooo sorry for being absent. It is harder to be here cause it's a me and adam thing TTC. I have never been there with anyone else!

Hellooooooooo Jaynie.

Thanks for popping on..I can appreciate this may not be the place for you to spend time at the moment. You're doing very well in focussing on the future, I hope you feel easier about things.

Ooooo, a date!! How exciting! Who's the lucky chap.... or chapess?:winkwink: (check me being all hip and down with the kids :haha:)

It's definitely Finley for Emandi and they are doing well :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooooo!

Back from my seminar at the new private hospital. The place is like a hotel! When you walk in there are 2 lounges at reception with huge couches and fire places, and orchids everywhere and stone cladding. Everything is wood paneled and there are rooms with jacuzzis and double beds. Very swish :thumbup: I won a prize which turned out to be a voucher for sleep training :haha: Guess I'll find someone to give it to. And I bought a wrap because they were on at a very good price

The floors have been painted and the first coat of sealer is on. We are painting a feature wall in the grey behind the cot too. And my bff said she'll paint a silhouette mural of a tree on the bedroom wall :happydance: Not sure when tho. 

My back is KILLING me so I'm lying down (eating chocolate mousse :cloud9:)


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> ok so i have a couple photos but iv not decorated but it kinda gives you idea of what will be in room etc i love it already, i have to save now for paint and wallpaper as i have to pay for Angels school trip which is £75! and she comes first of course, but the black i dont think clashes with the yellow so were all good for now....

Lovely April!! You must be so pleased :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

There was a woman at the seminar who was 34 weeks pregnant with twins. She was mahoosive! She looked well tho. We chatted for a bit. She's driving and does yoga twice a week and is generally doing well.


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## addie25

Maybe that's our issue in America. Twin moms r told to not exercise so by the time we get to 25 weeks we r in pain!!


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks thanks :hugs: you are all so lovely. 

Finlay is lovely I have seen him on Facebook :cloud9:

I have dyed my hair and done a tan.. Will do another Monday for my date Tuesday :thumbup:. I'm still unsure as to whether to go I definitely don't want to jump out of the frying pan in to the fire. Kwim? This guy is beautiful though and he is good at what he does and that's so attractive to me... I guess I can stall it, as we went to school together I have been talking to him for a while and word hath spread that i'm single so he's asked me out. So I guess he's been waiting long enough. Plus I have signed a no boyfriend pact with my friend who is moving in and we might just go all (careful) sex in the city :haha:... 

My clothes I bought are lovely bought a high wasted maxi skirt off eBay too for £10 on mustard :haha: you guessed it!!! 

Trin seminar sounds interesting, they always do :flower:

Thanks for understanding Kit I don't want to lose contact with you all because you are like some of my best friends.. Weird huh? our digital relationships! 

:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Maybe that's our issue in America. Twin moms r told to not exercise so by the time we get to 25 weeks we r in pain!!

It might be Addie. Here, you are encouraged to exercise unless there's been bleeding after first trimester

Also, there's a certain amount of pain in pregnancy that is just pretty inevitable, and some people are more prone to it than others. I know I will _always_ have pain, whether I am pregnant or not, it's just part of my daily life :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks thanks :hugs: you are all so lovely.
> 
> Finlay is lovely I have seen him on Facebook :cloud9:
> 
> I have dyed my hair and done a tan.. Will do another Monday for my date Tuesday :thumbup:. I'm still unsure as to whether to go I definitely don't want to jump out of the frying pan in to the fire. Kwim? This guy is beautiful though and he is good at what he does and that's so attractive to me... I guess I can stall it, as we went to school together I have been talking to him for a while and word hath spread that i'm single so he's asked me out. So I guess he's been waiting long enough. Plus I have signed a no boyfriend pact with my friend who is moving in and we might just go all (careful) sex in the city :haha:...
> 
> My clothes I bought are lovely bought a high wasted maxi skirt off eBay too for £10 on mustard :haha: you guessed it!!!
> 
> Trin seminar sounds interesting, they always do :flower:
> 
> Thanks for understanding Kit I don't want to lose contact with you all because you are like some of my best friends.. Weird huh? our digital relationships!
> 
> :kiss:

I say go for it Jayniebabes...a date doesn't mean you're committed for life and you deserve a bit of wining and dining and being treated. Have fun!


----------



## firstbaby25

I reckon I should trin but I have the guilt really bad! Plus I hate the idea of leading people on! He's nice enough though so I'm sure he'll understand and that. I just get the impression he really likes me...


----------



## firstbaby25

Like he texts and stuff and he calls me lovely and stuff...


----------



## firstbaby25

:blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Jaynie..I totally agree with Trin. A date doesn't have to mean anything serious, just fun! If in time it develops into something else, then so be it, but for now, just enjoy the attention and having someone make you feel good about yourself :thumbup: Oh, and you have nothing to feel guilty about but I understand why you do.


----------



## kit_cat

firstbaby25 said:


> Like he texts and stuff and he calls me lovely and stuff...

Well that's because you are, silly :flower:

EDIT: ^^ See how important correct grammar is :haha:

EDIT #2 Punctuation even :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe that's our issue in America. Twin moms r told to not exercise so by the time we get to 25 weeks we r in pain!!
> 
> It might be Addie. Here, you are encouraged to exercise unless there's been bleeding after first trimester
> 
> Also, there's a certain amount of pain in pregnancy that is just pretty inevitable, and some people are more prone to it than others. I know I will _always_ have pain, whether I am pregnant or not, it's just part of my daily life :shrug:Click to expand...

You do amazingly well Trin :thumbup: 

I too was told the opposite while pregnant. I know I didn't have twins, but I cycled up until around 22 weeks and walked for miles right up until the day before I gave birth. I'm so glad I did too as it helped me at the other side :thumbup: As you say though addie, everyone is different.


----------



## kit_cat

I just did a 4 mile run and I feel fab!! It was raining cats and dogs the whole time so I am allowing myself a small pat on the back for not using the rain as an excuse not to go or to cut it short :thumbup::smug:


----------



## addie25

All my doctors said no exercise except for a little walk as it can bring on labour so I just follow their instructions.


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie go for it on the hot date. From what I've heard abOut him, he's pretty perfect (for me lol)

Kit I wish I had the energy and whatever to go for walks and cycles. I'm ashamed at how fat and lazy I've become and I know it won't help me in labour but I think I'm a Bit depressed again at the moment and motivation is just GONE


----------



## addie25

Good job Kit!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> All my doctors said no exercise except for a little walk as it can bring on labour so I just follow their instructions.

Yeah, you need to do what you think is right and what you are comfortable with. Just try not to worry too much about the general aches and pains :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Jaynie go for it on the hot date. From what I've heard abOut him, he's pretty perfect (for me lol)
> 
> Kit I wish I had the energy and whatever to go for walks and cycles. I'm ashamed at how fat and lazy I've become and I know it won't help me in labour but I think I'm a Bit depressed again at the moment and motivation is just GONE

..and the weird thing is as you will know, exercise of whatever description is a sure fire way to lift your mood but then it's hard to get started when you feel totally unmotivated... it's a vicious circle :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I feel more relaxed now that he says the pain I'm getting is normal. I still won't do anything to bring it on if it can be avoided tho.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm tempted to start my hospital bag. Not because I think anything will happen in the next 10 weeks, but just because it will be fun and I got a free sample of tooth paste. My first thought was "oooh hospital bag!"


----------



## Sarachka

This is where I'll give birth! Take a virtual tour of a typical delivery room. Picture me on the bed swearing at OH while he asks me "do you have to make that noise?"

https://tours.e4education.co.uk/nhs-city-hospital/matu/


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Hellloooooooo
> 
> How are we all? I am sorry I keep reading and running there is so much to organise and do when one is a bachelorette :thumbup: :haha: I am quite enjoying it this week, the freedom and stuff and soon I know I have to cut all of my ties with Adam, but for now we are best to get on because he needs to come and get his stuff and that and I don't want him to sabotage my friend moving in :-k
> 
> Anyway, I enjoyed my night out last week and this week I am mostly indoors but I am going to watch the rugby with a few friends but just at their house. I took Sezi's advise and bought myself some clothes for a treat this week, especially because I may take someone up on the offer of a date next week :thumbup: I have bought a killer work skirt a high waisted pencil skirt with braces! Love it...
> 
> Hope you are all ok? :shrug:
> 
> How is Emandi and little James? Is it James or Finlay? I am soooo sorry for being absent. It is harder to be here cause it's a me and adam thing TTC. I have never been there with anyone else!

Glad you treated yourself, your new clothes sounds fab. Ooh a date, I would say don't feel guilty about it. A date is not a binding contract, it's just an opportunity to be wined, dined and have some good conversation then see where it leads. You deserve to have some fun :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany is online!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Dudes!

I'm having a fabbulozo time with my ma and pa- today we went to the market in the morning and bought TROUT and PRAWNS and SPINACH and RASPBERRIES and then walked along the stream to the park, and played on the slides (Holly not my parents :haha:) then went to the library and Holly got 2 books out :book: 

We had yummy lunch and then a walk to the wool shop in the quaint village- my mum was in heaven and bought 3 balls of sock wool and I got a zip for the decorative pouch I'm going to make :thumbup:

:coffee: Cappucinos in the jazz café there, then the walk home. Dinner and log fire and quiet sofa pursuits like knitting and reading now, _splendiferous_ :cloud9:

HOLLY IS SO HAPPY TO HAVE HER GRANDPARENTS HERE :awww:

Hope you are all in fine fettle :flower: :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Sounds like a fab day B:thumbup::thumbup:

I am feeling good today. Going to go to the store with my sister-in-law to find a shirt for my shower.Short trip out will be good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> This is where I'll give birth! Take a virtual tour of a typical delivery room. Picture me on the bed swearing at OH while he asks me "do you have to make that noise?"
> 
> https://tours.e4education.co.uk/nhs-city-hospital/matu/

Looks like a fab place!!

Hey you are 28 weeks and I am 25 weeks and we are both eggplants?? That is so odd bc now is when the babies are supposed to grow so much how do they stay eggplants for three weeks??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany is online!!!

I am! You are a naughty chicken for making me such a cool body for Henry!! And the clothes are all wonderful and perfect:hugs: *Thankyou SO much!!* 

_Sarachka has printed on a body my siggy monkey- the blue and white stripey one, with the words 'Monsieur Dian-Flon'- it's so excellent! And loads of clothes from Prince Alex!_

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## addie25

I am getting annoyed with the place I ordered outfits from. I ordered 2 outfits for me and on for B and they never arrived yet?? It has been over a month!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

They start off as small eggplants and grow into big eggplants!


----------



## addie25

It is so beautiful out today. I can not wait till Spring is here!! I love the Spring!!!!!! The girls were moving a lot at 2 am and 4 am. I can fall asleep while they move so that is good news. It is so fun when they move I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Dudes!
> 
> I'm having a fabbulozo time with my ma and pa- today we went to the market in the morning and bought TROUT and PRAWNS and SPINACH and RASPBERRIES and then walked along the stream to the park, and played on the slides (Holly not my parents :haha:) then went to the library and Holly got 2 books out :book:
> 
> We had yummy lunch and then a walk to the wool shop in the quaint village- my mum was in heaven and bought 3 balls of sock wool and I got a zip for the decorative pouch I'm going to make :thumbup:
> 
> :coffee: Cappucinos in the jazz café there, then the walk home. Dinner and log fire and quiet sofa pursuits like knitting and reading now, _splendiferous_ :cloud9:
> 
> HOLLY IS SO HAPPY TO HAVE HER GRANDPARENTS HERE :awww:
> 
> Hope you are all in fine fettle :flower: :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sounds like an absolutely heavenly day :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> It is so beautiful out today. I can not wait till Spring is here!! I love the Spring!!!!!! The girls were moving a lot at 2 am and 4 am. I can fall asleep while they move so that is good news. It is so fun when they move I LOVE IT!!!!

Tori is so active when I go to bed. DH fell asleep with his hand on my bump the other night :cloud9:

My friend came to help paint the floors today and she couldn't believe the Tori-bump-movie that was visible from across the room:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Look at how cute I was as a kid! Butter wouldn't melt!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2721.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarachka

B I'm not sure the transfer will survive many washes. I made some for m too. I'll show y'all in a bit


----------



## addie25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FyEqrMf1io

OMG one twin gets out, helps the other one out and then puts the crib back the way it. 2 cute and smart!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

And my mum got this pic of me about Holly's age and my parents say she looks loads like me now, far more than when she was a baby, when she looked like my sis! And dh thought this was Holly! Cool!!:happydance: 

I _was_ pretty cute, I can see why they loved me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2685.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll cold handwash that one body then Sarachka!


----------



## LunaLady

wow, B! Holly looks just like you!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah I guess I need to chill the f*ck out and just see how it goes he's a really lovely guy and a bit gorgeous too :)... we'll see! I'm starving me... Reckon that means I've ovulated!


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> It is so beautiful out today. I can not wait till Spring is here!! I love the Spring!!!!!! The girls were moving a lot at 2 am and 4 am. I can fall asleep while they move so that is good news. It is so fun when they move I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Tori is so active when I go to bed. DH fell asleep with his hand on my bump the other night :cloud9:
> 
> My friend came to help paint the floors today and she couldn't believe the Tori-bump-movie that was visible from across the room:haha:Click to expand...

Aww that is so cute he fell asleep with his hand on your belly!! I try to show DH when they are moving but when I lift my shirt they stop lol!!! He can feel them for sure tho!! I wish we could come up with names. I suggested a couple more and he said he doesn't like them. I don't think he will like any names its getting frustrating I just want to name them already. I am picky as well but I am willing to settle on names that we both like and he wants to wait. I understand it is a big deal picking names and it is our first kids so he is being extra careful to pick the best names but I just want to pick the names.


----------



## addie25

You were adorable B!!


----------



## firstbaby25

B that is uncanny! Erin looks a lot like Ash did when she was little...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm off back to parent duty, I nuv you all xxxxx Oh yes, I can go swimming tomorrow morning, mum and dad have offered to look after Holly..... 

Morning swimming = Beans on toast for breakfast :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Helllooooo. Can I join the turtle party?

Awwwwww, Sezi's first post in November 2010 :flower: How time flies and look at you now!!!!

I was reading back and came across it :)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> me
> 
> YouClick to expand...

This has to be the deepest post ever! :haha: Reading back again :)


----------



## Sarachka

Lol I read back sometimes too.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> newbie I'm 28 yrs old, so is OH
> 
> yep, a youngin' just as I thought! I'm 29 myself. Give it some time dear, it will happen for us both :hugs:
> 
> As I was watching _16 and Pregnant_ the other night I was thinking about how easy it seemed for those girls to get pregnant compared to me. Well their baby factories are just recently opened so i would think they are primed and ready to go. Me on the other hand, since I started having periods at the age of 12, I realized I have wasted 17 years worth of eggs! :shock: sounds awful when u think about it like that, huh? :haha: I figure my body is so used to not preparing for pregnancy that it's scrambling to get in gear after almost 2 decades with nothing to do. In my whacked out head I see alarms going off and my reproductive system say "*this is NOT a drill, i repeat, THIS IS NOT A DRILL!*" I have a vivid imagination at times :blush:Click to expand...

A most excellent post from our Newbs..Christmas 2010 :thumbup: Still reminiscing while watching TV :)


----------



## Crunchie

I have always been deep !


----------



## kit_cat

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how or why, but I've managed to stay really chilled out and calm this TWW, I'm not really thinking about when to test or getting urges to pee on things.
> 
> Actually I do know why.* I honestly don't expect this to ever work.* I'll do what I need to do to get knocked up, but I just can't imagine it actually happening.* I really can't.* I never expect to see two lines when I do a HPT etc etc.*
> 
> I'll remind you of this when you are posting up pictures of your BFP for us all to squint at! :haha:
> It WILL happen for you and everyone feels just like you do when trying to get knocked up. :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Christmas 2010 :)


----------



## addie25

Great quotes!!


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night peeps :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning Kit.....why good morning Kit :) How are you today? I'm fine thanks, and you? Yes, I'm splendid also. Do you know Kit, they say the first sign of madness is talking to oneself? Really, I'm glad I don't do that then and it's a good thing you're here :thumbup:

Morning me..have a good day me :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

:rofl: Good morning to you Kit.


----------



## poas

Oh dear, crazy Scottish lady alert! Morning all hope you are all great  realised my issue with esme-some of her 3-6 sleepsuits ARE short, but thanks to oh putting away washing, a lot of them were 0-3 that hadn't been put in right place! Ha, poor baby...they were still loose width way though in my defense  
I miss ''chatting'' with you guys, how are you all? And the babies? X x x x


----------



## Essie

Morning lovers,

Terrible nights sleep because _someone_ was being a mischief all night. I have to forgive her as she's just cut one top tooth and the other is one the verge so she is probably uncomfortable.

DH has gone for a run so we are left to do some bits around the house and await his return. Then off to my parents for lunch :thumbup: I imagine we'll be off on an afternoon jaunt as well, through the woods or similar. 

Hope everyone has a good Sunday :flower:


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Oh dear, crazy Scottish lady alert! Morning all hope you are all great  realised my issue with esme-some of her 3-6 sleepsuits ARE short, but thanks to oh putting away washing, a lot of them were 0-3 that hadn't been put in right place! Ha, poor baby...they were still loose width way though in my defense
> I miss ''chatting'' with you guys, how are you all? And the babies? X x x x

I've done this too Lissy. Lyra is the same, width is fine but everything is too short. I do find Asda to be the biggest for her, and some bits from tesco aren't bad. I wish they did universal baby sizes :wacko: she has big feet too, my mum has bought a little pair of soft shoes for the Christening, size 9-12m, and they just fit.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning Kit.....why good morning Kit :) How are you today? I'm fine thanks, and you? Yes, I'm splendid also. Do you know Kit, they say the first sign of madness is talking to oneself? Really, I'm glad I don't do that then and it's a good thing you're here :thumbup:
> 
> Morning me..have a good day me :flower:

Good morning Kit :haha: your "friends" who couldn't come, are they men and do they wear white coats by any chance? :winkwink:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning all ! 

Ha ha essie, Kit Kat has lost it 

Kit- your return to work date is my birthday ! So I will be mostly ignoring that day as I am sure I am not turning 32 ! Nope just 21 again


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Kit.....why good morning Kit :) How are you today? I'm fine thanks, and you? Yes, I'm splendid also. Do you know Kit, they say the first sign of madness is talking to oneself? Really, I'm glad I don't do that then and it's a good thing you're here :thumbup:
> 
> Morning me..have a good day me :flower:
> 
> Good morning Kit :haha: your "friends" who couldn't come, are they men and do they wear white coats by any chance? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:tease: :fool:

Can't imagine what you mean? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Morning lovers,
> 
> Terrible nights sleep because _someone_ was being a mischief all night. I have to forgive her as she's just cut one top tooth and the other is one the verge so she is probably uncomfortable.
> 
> DH has gone for a run so we are left to do some bits around the house and await his return. Then off to my parents for lunch :thumbup: I imagine we'll be off on an afternoon jaunt as well, through the woods or similar.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Sunday :flower:

I have a feeling Lauren is going to be bald and toothless !!! Poor Lyra, it must e awful for them x 

Sounds like a lovely day


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning lovers,
> 
> Terrible nights sleep because _someone_ was being a mischief all night. I have to forgive her as she's just cut one top tooth and the other is one the verge so she is probably uncomfortable.
> 
> DH has gone for a run so we are left to do some bits around the house and await his return. Then off to my parents for lunch :thumbup: I imagine we'll be off on an afternoon jaunt as well, through the woods or similar.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Sunday :flower:

Poor Lyra...my goodness, she'll have a full set of gnashers soon at this rate! Bet you're shattered today! Enjoy your day lovely :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning all !
> 
> Ha ha essie, Kit Kat has lost it
> 
> Kit- your return to work date is my birthday ! So I will be mostly ignoring that day as I am sure I am not turning 32 ! Nope just 21 again

*looks carefully for marbles*

Ahhh, I remember when I was 32....so long ago now. Things could always be worse, you could be as old as me! :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovers,
> 
> Terrible nights sleep because _someone_ was being a mischief all night. I have to forgive her as she's just cut one top tooth and the other is one the verge so she is probably uncomfortable.
> 
> DH has gone for a run so we are left to do some bits around the house and await his return. Then off to my parents for lunch :thumbup: I imagine we'll be off on an afternoon jaunt as well, through the woods or similar.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Sunday :flower:
> 
> I have a feeling Lauren is going to be bald and toothless !!! Poor Lyra, it must e awful for them x
> 
> Sounds like a lovely dayClick to expand...

Well nobody wears bald and toothless quite so beautifully as our Lauren :cloud9: You'll be surprised by the teeth..they just appear like magic!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all !
> 
> Ha ha essie, Kit Kat has lost it
> 
> Kit- your return to work date is my birthday ! So I will be mostly ignoring that day as I am sure I am not turning 32 ! Nope just 21 again
> 
> *looks carefully for marbles*
> 
> Ahhh, I remember when I was 32....so long ago now. Things could always be worse, you could be as old as me! :haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha !!! DH turns 30 this year - that hurts more


----------



## addie25

I am about to loose it!!! Last night for 4 hours yes 4 hours I had a tight chest and ever couple minutes I would burp and instead of a real burp liquid acid or food would come up!!! I eventually fell asleep but every time I wake up the acid is so bad!!!!!!!!!!!! I am at a loss on what to do it won't go away and it is horrible!!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all !
> 
> Ha ha essie, Kit Kat has lost it
> 
> Kit- your return to work date is my birthday ! So I will be mostly ignoring that day as I am sure I am not turning 32 ! Nope just 21 again
> 
> *looks carefully for marbles*
> 
> Ahhh, I remember when I was 32....so long ago now. Things could always be worse, you could be as old as me! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha !!! DH turns 30 this year - that hurts moreClick to expand...

Ooo yes, that would sting a bit. I always take heart from the fact that OH is 5 years my senior :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am about to loose it!!! Last night for 4 hours yes 4 hours I had a tight chest and ever couple minutes I would burp and instead of a real burp liquid acid or food would come up!!! I eventually fell asleep but every time I wake up the acid is so bad!!!!!!!!!!!! I am at a loss on what to do it won't go away and it is horrible!!!!!!

Poor you. Are you taking anything for the heartburn other than over the counter stuff?


----------



## kit_cat

Ho ho ho!!


----------



## emandi

:hi: hope you all are well :flower:.
Addie dear sorry about your heartburn, that sounds quite serious. :hugs: Hope you can get something to keep it under control.

How are you today Kitty?

I'm soooo exhausted, wish I can :sleep: all day ...


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> :hi: hope you all are well :flower:.
> Addie dear sorry about your heartburn, that sounds quite serious. :hugs: Hope you can get something to keep it under control.
> 
> How are you today Kitty?
> 
> I'm soooo exhausted, wish I can :sleep: all day ...

I'm great thanks emandi. Oh dear, sleepless night last night? I hope little Finley is still being good for mummy :hugs: How is everything going?


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi :hi:

Putting our house back together :wacko: Nearly there!


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Good morning Kit.....why good morning Kit :) How are you today? I'm fine thanks, and you? Yes, I'm splendid also. Do you know Kit, they say the first sign of madness is talking to oneself? Really, I'm glad I don't do that then and it's a good thing you're here :thumbup:
> 
> Morning me..have a good day me :flower:


----------



## addie25

I am drinking milk and taking tums but if i have another bad day today I will call my doctor tomorrow and ask them what they think I should take. I don't get what is cusing this but it is horrendous.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: cant believe how far along you turtles are its so exciting,new baby turtles :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

poas said:


> Oh dear, crazy Scottish lady alert! Morning all hope you are all great  realised my issue with esme-some of her 3-6 sleepsuits ARE short, but thanks to oh putting away washing, a lot of them were 0-3 that hadn't been put in right place! Ha, poor baby...they were still loose width way though in my defense
> I miss ''chatting'' with you guys, how are you all? And the babies? X x x x

:hi: so proud of you and ur shop!

Freya has no 3-6 that fit her.The best size on her is 9-12months i cant believe it she has grown sooooo much :shock: i think thats probably why shes been so grumpy cos the rate shes growing she isnt getting enough sleep/milk bless her x


----------



## addie25

We are all almost there!! Wish May would come faster tho. This month will go fast. Im so excited to get the girls furniture in a couple weeks!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee503/Sketrgrl290/funny/0d1a9f14f40d7c5a9db8315f96d6e2cb.png


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Oh dear, crazy Scottish lady alert! Morning all hope you are all great  realised my issue with esme-some of her 3-6 sleepsuits ARE short, but thanks to oh putting away washing, a lot of them were 0-3 that hadn't been put in right place! Ha, poor baby...they were still loose width way though in my defense
> I miss ''chatting'' with you guys, how are you all? And the babies? X x x x

I miss you too!! But the shop just sounds soooo exciting, I'm totally jealous. Are you open Sundays too?



Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning all !
> 
> Ha ha essie, Kit Kat has lost it
> 
> Kit- your return to work date is my birthday ! So I will be mostly ignoring that day as I am sure I am not turning 32 ! Nope just 21 again
> 
> *looks carefully for marbles*
> 
> Ahhh, I remember when I was 32....so long ago now. Things could always be worse, you could be as old as me! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha !!! DH turns 30 this year - that hurts moreClick to expand...

OH and I are both turning 30 this year!! So depressing. Good job I have something to take my mind off it. 



addie25 said:


> I am about to loose it!!! Last night for 4 hours yes 4 hours I had a tight chest and ever couple minutes I would burp and instead of a real burp liquid acid or food would come up!!! I eventually fell asleep but every time I wake up the acid is so bad!!!!!!!!!!!! I am at a loss on what to do it won't go away and it is horrible!!!!!!

Addie I'm so sorry, I know just how you feel - both the heart burn and the "gonna lose" it part. It's soooooo frustrating when it happens. What has the doctor given you. Since getting my Zantac prescription and taking double what I was told, I've had no problems 




emandi said:


> :hi: hope you all are well :flower:.
> Addie dear sorry about your heartburn, that sounds quite serious. :hugs: Hope you can get something to keep it under control.
> 
> How are you today Kitty?
> 
> I'm soooo exhausted, wish I can :sleep: all day ...

Emandi! Tell us more about the birth etc!


----------



## addie25

I never mentioned it to my doctor really. I told him about the one bad attack of it and then last night that was just horrific. I feel good now so if it happens again I will call my doctor this week to get medication if not I will leave it alone and hope it doesn't happen like that again.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I never mentioned it to my doctor really. I told him about the one bad attack of it and then last night that was just horrific. I feel good now so if it happens again I will call my doctor this week to get medication if not I will leave it alone and hope it doesn't happen like that again.

I used a Zantac generic called Histak. You buy it over the counter and it works brilliantly. Gaviscon etc does nothing for me


----------



## Sarachka

I take Zantac two or three times a day whether Ive had an attack or not. Keeps it at bay really I think.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I never mentioned it to my doctor really. I told him about the one bad attack of it and then last night that was just horrific. I feel good now so if it happens again I will call my doctor this week to get medication if not I will leave it alone and hope it doesn't happen like that again.

Maybe you'd be better having the medication on hand ready in case it does happen again rather than having to wait in discomfort? If you don't use it, well good, you didn't have any more heartburn :thumbup: I have heard many a pregnant woman saying that her heartburn got worse the further her pregnancy progressed. Just a thought?


----------



## addie25

Glad it is working for you. I will talk to my doc this week if that happens again. Worst night so far I think.


----------



## addie25

I am craving Reese's peanut butter cup ice cream!!!!!!!!! Can't go anywhere till the plumber comes. Don't know where he is. ANDDDD once he gets here it will take him about 2 hours to complete his job so I am trapped here for god knows how long. I will call him at 10 if he doesn't get here.


----------



## addie25

The plumber is here yay. What a nice guy I heard him tell my DH he doesn't work Sundays but he did it for me so we don't postpone the project more. And his wife is a baker and she baked me a cake!! I don't think I will eat it bc I don't know them butttt that was still very nice!!


----------



## mummyApril

hi everyone :hi:
wow iv accidentally been absent from bnb for 24 hours! sorry about that, have read back loving all the funny quotes/photos etc, Kit you make me laugh!
Addie im sorry that youre going through a rough patch with your pregnancy, i cant believe they dont do reeces icecream here that should be illegal!
Lissy i hope the shop is doing good! 
Sarah i have another reason for you to get the x5, when it comes to babies and toys/highchair/chairs etc its brilliant you know the straps on a highchair can get real dirty sometimes and hard to scrub well not with the x5 and you can steam sterilize all the toys :D as im typing this a sleeping James keeps passing wind and making me laugh, sounds like a door creaking! 
B i hope youre having a fab time! Holly is the spit of you!
Trin is the house finished ready now? how are you feeling?
Jaynie go on the date let your hair down and enjoy, youre allowed to do that, you need to be treated, wined and dined, but we want to know how it goes k? lol 
Emandi i hope you get some sleep, itll all fall into pattern soon :hugs:
Essie i hope Lyra doesnt have too much pain with her teethies, James is getting 2 at the bottom at the moment you can see where his gum is ridging
everyone else :kiss: :hugs:
sorry if i missed anyone hope you and all the babies are all good! hmmm maybe a photo update of James for you all later :)


----------



## mummyApril

ohhh Crunch i have your remote will send it to you Tuesday :)


----------



## mummyApril

anyway back later x


----------



## Essie

Just been for our afternoon walk. We were walking back into the road where my parents live (v quiet estate) and two little girls (about 3 and 18months I would guess) were walking along on their own. We waited to see if anyone was with them, they crossed the road and then stopped. My dad went off to look if there was anyone round the corner when a car came racing down the road and stopped suddenly, a very worried looking dad got out. The girls had been playing in the back garden and managed to open the gate and escape. Glad they were okay, and there were no cars or anything. Earlier in the week a toddler was killed in the town centre :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

*I have a squash!!*


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I never mentioned it to my doctor really. I told him about the one bad attack of it and then last night that was just horrific. I feel good now so if it happens again I will call my doctor this week to get medication if not I will leave it alone and hope it doesn't happen like that again.
> 
> Maybe you'd be better having the medication on hand ready in case it does happen again rather than having to wait in discomfort? If you don't use it, well good, you didn't have any more heartburn :thumbup: I have heard many a pregnant woman saying that her heartburn got worse the further her pregnancy progressed. Just a thought?Click to expand...

Good thought Kit. I will ask for the meds next time I go in just to be safe!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> *I have a squash!!*

YAYA :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

WOW my dh is in a LOVELY mood........Bob the builder, happy-doing-diy-man he is not!:growlmad:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## mummyApril

i have a new addiction called Jersey shore, i watched a couple of episodes on netflix they only had 2 seasons so i searched everywhere for it online and have finally found the 3rd series, my eyes sting lol


----------



## LunaLady

Sarah and Addie...
I was reading the other day that virgin coconut oil can help with heartburn! Just down a spoonful and it is supposed to make it go away. Worth a shot! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Sarah and Addie...
> I was reading the other day that virgin coconut oil can help with heartburn! Just down a spoonful and it is supposed to make it go away. Worth a shot! :thumbup:

I'll try that next time. Easy to down because in this heat it is totally liquid at room temp :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is teething something ferocious. Miserably scream man. You will never guess what got him to stop screaming and eventually fall asleep.... Standing in the living room with Adele blasting over the speakers and me singing in his ear. There is something about the weight of a sleeping baby... :cloud9:

Addie, I was taking one Zantac150mg every 12 hours. Changed my life. 

Trin and Cassie, I feel that you must know that you are both at stages in your pregnancy where unexplained or impromptu absences are unacceptable. That being said.... Where's Cassie?


----------



## new mummy2010

Evening off to catch up n lots


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have a litter of bar chewing, cage trashing, each other biting noisy little hamsters....ooooh they are cute but such a pain!


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, Congrats on your squashy. :awww:


----------



## Essie

Oh for fs sake. Lyra is getting ANOTHER cold.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Ess, that's pants. I know how frustrating it is to come across one sickness after another.


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> i have a new addiction called Jersey shore, i watched a couple of episodes on netflix they only had 2 seasons so i searched everywhere for it online and have finally found the 3rd series, my eyes sting lol

My DH went to school with The Situation from that show.



Mollykins said:


> Leo is teething something ferocious. Miserably scream man. You will never guess what got him to stop screaming and eventually fall asleep.... Standing in the living room with Adele blasting over the speakers and me singing in his ear. There is something about the weight of a sleeping baby... :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Addie, I was taking one Zantac150mg every 12 hours. Changed my life.
> 
> Trin and Cassie, I feel that you must know that you are both at stages in your pregnancy where unexplained or impromptu absences are unacceptable. That being said.... Where's Cassie?

Aww poor man is teething. Give him a big hug from me.

Thanks for all the advice on what to take. I am going to call doc tomorrow and see which one he wants me on. I can't function anymore I just want to scream!!!!!!!!! My mom just called me on skype with her friend and I started crying bc the acid. I hateeee cryinggggggg in publicccccc!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Well just threw up everywhereeee. Im so sick of my bathrooms not being finished. I am in my room and the bathroom upstairs is getting worked on and so I shut the door and put boxes in front of it so the cat wont go in ( door doesn't have a handle so does not just close we are getting new handles) So I feel like I am going to be sick and try to get in there and cant so get sick in my glass. Then run to the other bathroom which HELLO doesn't have a vanity bc we are getting one installed this week and it has tools all over the toiletttttt from the guy working this morning so as I am running downstairs to our only working bathroom I get sick all over the stairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH. What was that from the acid or am I getting morning sickness again?? And DH isn't home :(


----------



## new mummy2010

:hugs:


mummyApril said:


> B i hope you have a fab time with mumsie and dadsie, say hi for me!
> Lissy goodluck for today thinking of you! will send some bits out asap
> Trin sorry about the heartburn
> Hayley whats the photography for wedding or pics of kiddies?
> Sarah hope you get some rest today, dont worry about measurements they can get them wrong, they always say babies are bigger than what they really are
> Kit hope you have a good time with your guests
> 
> on the note about not meeting everyone, one day we will all meet up il make sure of it, even if i start saving now! it cant be THAT much surely lol which country would be cheapest to travel to ours right as theres more UK turts? so we only need flights from France, SA and America and then accommodation! if we can all produce beautiful children we can make that happen :)

DONT FORGET ANYONE WHO IT'S POSSIBLE FOR IS WELCOME TO ATTEND OUR WEDDING RECEPTION TO CELEBRATE OUR DAY:hugs:



addie25 said:


> View attachment 341406


WOWZERS hi girls:hi:




LunaLady said:


> Sezi, loved the videos!! You've got the epitome of the the British accent, I think. What most British people sound like in movies. Am I right?
> 
> Hayley, glad you liked your award! Much deserved!
> 
> Yay Addie for a gorgeous twin bump!
> 
> Kit, so sad about your friend! I always have terrible thoughts of tripping and falling while holding Rhyko... that would be so scary! I'm a super klutz, so I'm worried I might do that one day! :cry:
> 
> Hope B is having fun with Mumsie and Popsie! :dance:
> 
> And hope Kit is having fun on the Farm! :dance:

Thanks again Luna you are a lovely turtle :kiss:....though i dare say some would disagree as i have been very absent due to wedding planning,interviews,doctors app's and the such !!
How is MR RHYKO ?





TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> soo im not reading 30 pages...........cos i have zilch time sorry and its way to much so did everyone have fun??
> 
> did i get an award? i thought a bbm'er may of told me about it??
> 
> i was going to bbm you but i thought it may of been too late :shrug: i didnt know if you were busy etc :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you knew but were spinning :shrug:
> 
> At least you found your award :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes i did thankyou Trin:thumbup:...and such a lovely one too:cry:



Crunchie said:


> Me having wine ..... Yum[/QUOTEMe having wine now nomnom]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok so i have a couple photos but iv not decorated but it kinda gives you idea of what will be in room etc i love it already, i have to save now for paint and wallpaper as i have to pay for Angels school trip which is £75! and she comes first of course, but the black i dont think clashes with the yellow so were all good for now....
> 
> TWITTOOWHOOOOO very chic my dear !!!!
> 
> Addie congrats on the eggplants :thumbup: only like 15 weeks left now, sorry your feeling so damn uncomfy though i hope your mum finds you a really comfy seat:hugs:
> 
> Kit thats awaful that people are looking down at your friend with the black eye baby:growlmad:...i did this with nate but got my foot stuck in the straightners wires and tripped a couple of weeks ago:nope:he had slight carpet burnage:dohh:, no one said anything to me though:thumbup:......sorry your friends didnt visit this weekend hope they get another chance soon and you will have a lovely weekend in scotland :hugs:. I think Nate has well and truelly won the heaviest quickest weight gaining turtle baby at his last weigh in a month ago he was over 21lbs :blush:gonna go on thurs see how much my little michilin man is now
> 
> Sezi loved the vidio tour of Elina's clothes and crib etc and Alice:haha:,,wow she has so much bootiful clotheing already
> 
> Lissy im glad the shop is going well lovely:thumbup:
> 
> ANYONE I MISSED HELLO AND SORRY FOR MY NEGLECTClick to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :wave:

I've had a quick catch up and I'll comment in a bit..dinner is served now :munch:

First I must just quickly tell you about Cara's latest milestone achievement..the first poo in the bath has now been achieved :thumbup::wacko:

Laters :kiss:


----------



## addie25

It's actually 11-13 weeks left ill be delivering between 36-38 weeks :thumbup: hopefully 38 weeks tho.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, I'm so sorry you're sick. :( big :hugs: 

Luna, I forgot to mention! I met a baby boy who was born at 35 week named Rhyker at Leo's pediatrician's office. Rhyker was so bubbly and happy to see Leo, reaching out for him and dancing a baby jig... Leo just stood there and stared at him then at me as if to say, "what do I do with this?". :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly, as soon as things start I shall let the bbmers know if I can't get on here :thumbup: You won't be left in the dark. And I'm sure Cassie will post on FB the second something happens :winkwink:

The electrics are done so I don't have wires hanging from my ceiling and we don't have a hole in the ceiling either. The parts of the floor that were scratched have been mended too. After Rachel the wonderful has cleaned tomorrow I will take pics of the final product. She is so funny. She won't pack the slightly stained, hand me down clothes in Tori's drawers and on Saturday she said to DH "That small dog (Dharma) is making things that will bite the baby (fleas)" :haha: She was all for putting Dharma outside :shock: Everything is about 'the baby'...I think she's living a little vicariously. Not a bad thing if she gets a bit attached to Tori

I am doing some major spring cleaning on my day off tomorrow and possibly some meal plans. Feeling the need to really get organised - I think because everything that needed to be done before the birth has been done now. DH even sorted out the tubing for filling the pool so I can relax about that.

So goodnight turtles
Catch you tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Awww Cara. :hugs: 2 funny!!


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> Leo is teething something ferocious. Miserably scream man. You will never guess what got him to stop screaming and eventually fall asleep.... Standing in the living room with Adele blasting over the speakers and me singing in his ear. There is something about the weight of a sleeping baby... :cloud9:
> 
> Addie, I was taking one Zantac150mg every 12 hours. Changed my life.
> 
> Trin and Cassie, I feel that you must know that you are both at stages in your pregnancy where unexplained or impromptu absences are unacceptable. That being said.... Where's Cassie?

i think she was eating an egg sandwich in bed this morning...


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Just been for our afternoon walk. We were walking back into the road where my parents live (v quiet estate) and two little girls (about 3 and 18months I would guess) were walking along on their own. We waited to see if anyone was with them, they crossed the road and then stopped. My dad went off to look if there was anyone round the corner when a car came racing down the road and stopped suddenly, a very worried looking dad got out. The girls had been playing in the back garden and managed to open the gate and escape. Glad they were okay, and there were no cars or anything. Earlier in the week a toddler was killed in the town centre :nope:

Oh gawd...worst nightmare realised isn't it. So glad nothing bad happened.


----------



## addie25

OMG that is very scary.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Leo is teething something ferocious. Miserably scream man. You will never guess what got him to stop screaming and eventually fall asleep.... Standing in the living room with Adele blasting over the speakers and me singing in his ear. There is something about the weight of a sleeping baby... :cloud9:
> 
> Addie, I was taking one Zantac150mg every 12 hours. Changed my life.
> 
> Trin and Cassie, I feel that you must know that you are both at stages in your pregnancy where unexplained or impromptu absences are unacceptable. That being said.... Where's Cassie?

Poor Leo :nope: Adele does cure everything though, it's good he discovers this at a young age :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh well looks as no one wants to speak and i hit their mute buttons so im off to bed


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I have a litter of bar chewing, cage trashing, each other biting noisy little hamsters....ooooh they are cute but such a pain!

Ahhhh, did you acquire them or did one of your hammys have them?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Oh for fs sake. Lyra is getting ANOTHER cold.

Poor Lyra :nope: Maybe this is allergy stuff because it seems very regular?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Well just threw up everywhereeee. Im so sick of my bathrooms not being finished. I am in my room and the bathroom upstairs is getting worked on and so I shut the door and put boxes in front of it so the cat wont go in ( door doesn't have a handle so does not just close we are getting new handles) So I feel like I am going to be sick and try to get in there and cant so get sick in my glass. Then run to the other bathroom which HELLO doesn't have a vanity bc we are getting one installed this week and it has tools all over the toiletttttt from the guy working this morning so as I am running downstairs to our only working bathroom I get sick all over the stairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH. What was that from the acid or am I getting morning sickness again?? And DH isn't home :(

Oh no addie, how horrid :sick: It will likely be a mix of feeling nauseous and the acid reflux that caused that..hope you get something effective from the doc :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> B i hope you have a fab time with mumsie and dadsie, say hi for me!
> Lissy goodluck for today thinking of you! will send some bits out asap
> Trin sorry about the heartburn
> Hayley whats the photography for wedding or pics of kiddies?
> Sarah hope you get some rest today, dont worry about measurements they can get them wrong, they always say babies are bigger than what they really are
> Kit hope you have a good time with your guests
> 
> on the note about not meeting everyone, one day we will all meet up il make sure of it, even if i start saving now! it cant be THAT much surely lol which country would be cheapest to travel to ours right as theres more UK turts? so we only need flights from France, SA and America and then accommodation! if we can all produce beautiful children we can make that happen :)
> 
> DONT FORGET ANYONE WHO IT'S POSSIBLE FOR IS WELCOME TO ATTEND OUR WEDDING RECEPTION TO CELEBRATE OUR DAY:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341406
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOWZERS hi girls:hi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sezi, loved the videos!! You've got the epitome of the the British accent, I think. What most British people sound like in movies. Am I right?
> 
> Hayley, glad you liked your award! Much deserved!
> 
> Yay Addie for a gorgeous twin bump!
> 
> Kit, so sad about your friend! I always have terrible thoughts of tripping and falling while holding Rhyko... that would be so scary! I'm a super klutz, so I'm worried I might do that one day! :cry:
> 
> Hope B is having fun with Mumsie and Popsie! :dance:
> 
> And hope Kit is having fun on the Farm! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again Luna you are a lovely turtle :kiss:....though i dare say some would disagree as i have been very absent due to wedding planning,interviews,doctors app's and the such !!
> How is MR RHYKO ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> soo im not reading 30 pages...........cos i have zilch time sorry and its way to much so did everyone have fun??
> 
> did i get an award? i thought a bbm'er may of told me about it??Click to expand...
> 
> i was going to bbm you but i thought it may of been too late :shrug: i didnt know if you were busy etc :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you knew but were spinning :shrug:
> 
> At least you found your award :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i did thankyou Trin:thumbup:...and such a lovely one too:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Me having wine ..... Yum[/QUOTEMe having wine now nomnom]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok so i have a couple photos but iv not decorated but it kinda gives you idea of what will be in room etc i love it already, i have to save now for paint and wallpaper as i have to pay for Angels school trip which is £75! and she comes first of course, but the black i dont think clashes with the yellow so were all good for now....Click to expand...
> 
> TWITTOOWHOOOOO very chic my dear !!!!
> 
> Addie congrats on the eggplants :thumbup: only like 15 weeks left now, sorry your feeling so damn uncomfy though i hope your mum finds you a really comfy seat:hugs:
> 
> Kit thats awaful that people are looking down at your friend with the black eye baby:growlmad:...i did this with nate but got my foot stuck in the straightners wires and tripped a couple of weeks ago:nope:he had slight carpet burnage:dohh:, no one said anything to me though:thumbup:......sorry your friends didnt visit this weekend hope they get another chance soon and you will have a lovely weekend in scotland :hugs:. I think Nate has well and truelly won the heaviest quickest weight gaining turtle baby at his last weigh in a month ago he was over 21lbs :blush:gonna go on thurs see how much my little michilin man is now
> 
> Sezi loved the vidio tour of Elina's clothes and crib etc and Alice:haha:,,wow she has so much bootiful clotheing already
> 
> Lissy im glad the shop is going well lovely:thumbup:
> 
> ANYONE I MISSED HELLO AND SORRY FOR MY NEGLECTClick to expand...
> 
> Woooooo, gargantuan post Haylz!
> 
> Oh, I wonder how much Nate will be this week? My niece who was born on the same day as Cara was 21lbs a while ago too! Nate really is doing well!Click to expand...


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Molly, as soon as things start I shall let the bbmers know if I can't get on here :thumbup: You won't be left in the dark. And I'm sure Cassie will post on FB the second something happens :winkwink:
> 
> The electrics are done so I don't have wires hanging from my ceiling and we don't have a hole in the ceiling either. The parts of the floor that were scratched have been mended too. After Rachel the wonderful has cleaned tomorrow I will take pics of the final product. She is so funny. She won't pack the slightly stained, hand me down clothes in Tori's drawers and on Saturday she said to DH "That small dog (Dharma) is making things that will bite the baby (fleas)" :haha: She was all for putting Dharma outside :shock: Everything is about 'the baby'...I think she's living a little vicariously. Not a bad thing if she gets a bit attached to Tori
> 
> I am doing some major spring cleaning on my day off tomorrow and possibly some meal plans. Feeling the need to really get organised - I think because everything that needed to be done before the birth has been done now. DH even sorted out the tubing for filling the pool so I can relax about that.
> 
> So goodnight turtles
> Catch you tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Haha! Rachel is doing a grand job for Tori already :thumbup: Glad everything has come together nicely :happydance:

Good night Trin :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> oh well looks as no one wants to speak and i hit their mute buttons so im off to bed

Hey! I'm here and once again talking to myself :haha:


----------



## addie25

Im here just had a phone call :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> hi everyone :hi:
> wow iv accidentally been absent from bnb for 24 hours! sorry about that, have read back loving all the funny quotes/photos etc, Kit you make me laugh!
> Addie im sorry that youre going through a rough patch with your pregnancy, i cant believe they dont do reeces icecream here that should be illegal!
> Lissy i hope the shop is doing good!
> Sarah i have another reason for you to get the x5, when it comes to babies and toys/highchair/chairs etc its brilliant you know the straps on a highchair can get real dirty sometimes and hard to scrub well not with the x5 and you can steam sterilize all the toys :D as im typing this a sleeping James keeps passing wind and making me laugh, sounds like a door creaking!
> B i hope youre having a fab time! Holly is the spit of you!
> Trin is the house finished ready now? how are you feeling?
> Jaynie go on the date let your hair down and enjoy, youre allowed to do that, you need to be treated, wined and dined, but we want to know how it goes k? lol
> Emandi i hope you get some sleep, itll all fall into pattern soon :hugs:
> Essie i hope Lyra doesnt have too much pain with her teethies, James is getting 2 at the bottom at the moment you can see where his gum is ridging
> everyone else :kiss: :hugs:
> sorry if i missed anyone hope you and all the babies are all good! hmmm maybe a photo update of James for you all later :)

Aww I hope James doesn't have too much trouble with his teeth. It's so horrible for them.

Maybe I need an x5, I have real trouble with the straps on the highchair :-k


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Leo is teething something ferocious. Miserably scream man. You will never guess what got him to stop screaming and eventually fall asleep.... Standing in the living room with Adele blasting over the speakers and me singing in his ear. There is something about the weight of a sleeping baby... :cloud9:
> 
> Addie, I was taking one Zantac150mg every 12 hours. Changed my life.
> 
> Trin and Cassie, I feel that you must know that you are both at stages in your pregnancy where unexplained or impromptu absences are unacceptable. That being said.... Where's Cassie?

Oh no another turtle baby teething, I hope they come through quickly for him. I know what you mean about the weight of a sleeping baby :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> Well just threw up everywhereeee. Im so sick of my bathrooms not being finished. I am in my room and the bathroom upstairs is getting worked on and so I shut the door and put boxes in front of it so the cat wont go in ( door doesn't have a handle so does not just close we are getting new handles) So I feel like I am going to be sick and try to get in there and cant so get sick in my glass. Then run to the other bathroom which HELLO doesn't have a vanity bc we are getting one installed this week and it has tools all over the toiletttttt from the guy working this morning so as I am running downstairs to our only working bathroom I get sick all over the stairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH. What was that from the acid or am I getting morning sickness again?? And DH isn't home :(

I would guess the sickness is related to the acid. I'm sorry you're suffering with it, I hope you find some relief from it.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Just been for our afternoon walk. We were walking back into the road where my parents live (v quiet estate) and two little girls (about 3 and 18months I would guess) were walking along on their own. We waited to see if anyone was with them, they crossed the road and then stopped. My dad went off to look if there was anyone round the corner when a car came racing down the road and stopped suddenly, a very worried looking dad got out. The girls had been playing in the back garden and managed to open the gate and escape. Glad they were okay, and there were no cars or anything. Earlier in the week a toddler was killed in the town centre :nope:
> 
> Oh gawd...worst nightmare realised isn't it. So glad nothing bad happened.Click to expand...

I know so awful. Just glad we saw them as they may well have continued walking on down to the main road. Their dad looked so relieved when he found them, can't imagine what they were thinking when they found them gone.


----------



## addie25

Essie said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Well just threw up everywhereeee. Im so sick of my bathrooms not being finished. I am in my room and the bathroom upstairs is getting worked on and so I shut the door and put boxes in front of it so the cat wont go in ( door doesn't have a handle so does not just close we are getting new handles) So I feel like I am going to be sick and try to get in there and cant so get sick in my glass. Then run to the other bathroom which HELLO doesn't have a vanity bc we are getting one installed this week and it has tools all over the toiletttttt from the guy working this morning so as I am running downstairs to our only working bathroom I get sick all over the stairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH. What was that from the acid or am I getting morning sickness again?? And DH isn't home :(
> 
> I would guess the sickness is related to the acid. I'm sorry you're suffering with it, I hope you find some relief from it.Click to expand...

After getting sick I feel much better no more acid so I hope it stays like this and I will start a very bland diet and hope that it works so I do not need medicine.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh for fs sake. Lyra is getting ANOTHER cold.
> 
> Poor Lyra :nope: Maybe this is allergy stuff because it seems very regular?Click to expand...

I'm wondering if it is. The doctor we saw before said the only way to really tell would be to go somewhere that no pets have been and stay there for a few weeks, then see if she's any better. Apart from moving to a hotel temporarily I'm not sure how we can do that :shrug: I'm hoping it's just a little bug and passes quickly, fingers crossed.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh well looks as no one wants to speak and i hit their mute buttons so im off to bed
> 
> Hey! I'm here and once again talking to myself :haha:Click to expand...

I'm here, just had to ring the men in white coats again :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh for fs sake. Lyra is getting ANOTHER cold.
> 
> Poor Lyra :nope: Maybe this is allergy stuff because it seems very regular?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering if it is. The doctor we saw before said the only way to really tell would be to go somewhere that no pets have been and stay there for a few weeks, then see if she's any better. Apart from moving to a hotel temporarily I'm not sure how we can do that :shrug: I'm hoping it's just a little bug and passes quickly, fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Do you and DH have colds when Lyra does? I suppose that would distinguish between a cold and an allergic reaction?


----------



## addie25

Aww another cold. Hopefully it passes quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Luna I was just googling about postpartum cervix and a post from you on a different website came up as the second result. Small world of google.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Oh for fs sake. Lyra is getting ANOTHER cold.
> 
> Poor Lyra :nope: Maybe this is allergy stuff because it seems very regular?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering if it is. The doctor we saw before said the only way to really tell would be to go somewhere that no pets have been and stay there for a few weeks, then see if she's any better. Apart from moving to a hotel temporarily I'm not sure how we can do that :shrug: I'm hoping it's just a little bug and passes quickly, fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you and DH have colds when Lyra does? I suppose that would distinguish between a cold and an allergic reaction?Click to expand...

Sometimes but not always. Neither of us has at the moment. DH has asthma so I know that predisposes her to allergies. I think I'll just keep an eye on it, it is the season for colds. There's always at least one baby at baby group sniffling away,. Maybe Lyra is just really unlucky.


----------



## addie25

Yea she is prob catching them from baby groups. Lots of germs when getting together with other kids. She will build an immunity.


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I'm pooped my lovelies, so I'll bid you all good evening :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Have a good nt Kit.


----------



## Essie

Night night Kit, sleep well :kiss:


----------



## Essie

It's night night from me too ladies :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Good nt Essie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

after a month of no anxiety its back :( heart is pounding


----------



## addie25

What do you think it is from??


----------



## addie25

Well just tossed my cookies again!!! And I know I threw up from the acid. I read apples r good for acid reflux so I just ate one to fill my belly again and am chugging water so I dont dehydrate as I threw up after every meal today :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning lovelies! :flower:

I snuck out of bed at 5.30am today to cover the house with balloons since it's my mum's birthday today :happydance: Can't wait until she wakes up and can have presents, especially my homemade ones :happydance:

I hope you are all well and had great weekends- I know you'll forgive me my absence in the presence of my mummy and daddy :kiss: I had a gorgeous porgeous swim yesterday morning while they looked after Holly :cloud9: Then a relaxing Sunday together- nice food, flute playing (my dad) sewing and lots of playing with the ickle monkey. Holly is so funny- she bosses my parents around all day long, telling them exactly what games to play and where to sit etc, like she does with me. I however can ignore her and do other things since I have her all the time, whereas my parents are completely under her spell since they want to absorb as much of her as possible- Holly has of course cottoned on to this very quickly and is milking it for all it's worth :haha: 

Fasting bloods 81 and weigh in....

50.5kg!!!......heaviest yet, up from 50.4kg last week :wohoo: My mum said I look beautiful when I asked her if I'd lost loads of weight :smug: but yes a tad skinny she said :cry: (I must have lost 2 kgs of Bethany, given that Henry plus fluid weigh approximately that now) but even so I'm almost a kilo heavier than when Holly was _due_ so I'm looking at the positives :thumbup: Plus I don't seem to be _losing_ weight, even though _gaining_ it is proving a challenge with such healthy eating and sport!! And I haven't had a red monitor reading for weeks now, so that's good too.

Ok bloods and weight waffle over, going to read my Italian book now and hopefully sleep longer. I'll be back when I can, though we're going out for my mum's birthday today so it may not be for a bit!

I NUV YOU ALL :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Happy birthday Bethany's mum! Great news about 50.5kg, you are doing wonderfully!


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

It's my day off and STILL I'm the only one on. I suppose it's only 7:30 for you uk lot so you're forgiven. 

Yay for weight gain B :yipee: And more especially, yay for no red numbers :thumbup: You've done amazingly well with the gd this time. You should open a GD support group

I have no plans this morning other than directing Rachel on Spring cleaning. Then fetching the boys later and maybe getting a few last minute birth things. I'm meant to pack a hospital bag just in case...I didn't with any of the others and I just don't feel like it. Then I get these moments of paranoia and think well I've had 3 home births, there's a statistical chance I could have to go to hospital....then I think I've had 3 home births and I'm sure this baby is smaller than the last 2 so everything will be perfect....preggy ramblings :wacko: I do have to pick out Tori's first outfit tho. First time choosing a pink one :cloud9:

I'm actually hungry this morning (may have something to do with only having one meal yesterday and then half a tub of hummus - which DH kindly pointed out is not a meal....had chocolate mousse tho :blush:) I'm wondering whether to risk breakfast

I'm taking my Autrin...they look like capsules of blood :sick: But so far no side effects :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie, does Lyra get red eyes with her cold? Or any sort of spots? Or the "allergy line" across her nose? Those would help distinguish an allergy from a cold. Maybe put her on some Echinacea tincture? 1 drop per kg of the root preparation


----------



## Crunchie

Morning lovely ladies 

Hugs April xxx how you feeling today ? 
Let me cover the post for the remote ? Let me know how much and I can transfer the money over 

I am doing a keeping in touch day today ! Feels odd to have the old black trouser combo on but hey ho it's all money x

Well done B on the weight 

Trin - I always think of you when I crave coke ...


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> after a month of no anxiety its back :( heart is pounding

Sorry April..was there a trigger for it? Hope you feel better today :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..say happy birthday to mumsie for me :cake:

Glad you're having a lovely time and well done on the weight! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> It's my day off and STILL I'm the only one on. I suppose it's only 7:30 for you uk lot so you're forgiven.
> 
> Yay for weight gain B :yipee: And more especially, yay for no red numbers :thumbup: You've done amazingly well with the gd this time. You should open a GD support group
> 
> I have no plans this morning other than directing Rachel on Spring cleaning. Then fetching the boys later and maybe getting a few last minute birth things. I'm meant to pack a hospital bag just in case...I didn't with any of the others and I just don't feel like it. Then I get these moments of paranoia and think well I've had 3 home births, there's a statistical chance I could have to go to hospital....then I think I've had 3 home births and I'm sure this baby is smaller than the last 2 so everything will be perfect....preggy ramblings :wacko: I do have to pick out Tori's first outfit tho. First time choosing a pink one :cloud9:
> 
> I'm actually hungry this morning (may have something to do with only having one meal yesterday and then half a tub of hummus - which DH kindly pointed out is not a meal....had chocolate mousse tho :blush:) I'm wondering whether to risk breakfast
> 
> I'm taking my Autrin...they look like capsules of blood :sick: But so far no side effects :thumbup:

Capsules of blood? You may just be taking the world's fascination with all things vampire a little too far!! :winkwink:

Yay for relaxing morning! Logically there is no reason why you won't have another home birth but I'd be back and forth like you too. You'll have to give us a pic of the chosen pink outfit :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

3m here. Do u think I should call my doctor later bc my acid was so bad I threw up every meal yesterday or should I wait a day and see what happens? I'm scared to get dehydrated it's not good to loose every meal u eat like that I hope babies are ok. I feel them moving but I got no nutrition yesterday getting sick like that.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning lovely ladies
> 
> Hugs April xxx how you feeling today ?
> Let me cover the post for the remote ? Let me know how much and I can transfer the money over
> 
> I am doing a keeping in touch day today ! Feels odd to have the old black trouser combo on but hey ho it's all money x
> 
> Well done B on the weight
> 
> Trin - I always think of you when I crave coke ...

Hope the KIT day goes well Crunchster! x


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> 3m here. Do u think I should call my doctor later bc my acid was so bad I threw up every meal yesterday or should I wait a day and see what happens? I'm scared to get dehydrated it's not good to loose every meal u eat like that I hope babies are ok. I feel them moving but I got no nutrition yesterday getting sick like that.

One day won't do any harm at all. I've been living on one real meal a day for about 10 days now...it works for me right now. I would try something over the counter like we've suggested before calling a doctor. He's probably going to say the same thing. And I always think trying something milder first is better than leaping to hard core stuff


----------



## addie25

Kk thanks Trin. Hopefully today is a better day :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> 3m here. Do u think I should call my doctor later bc my acid was so bad I threw up every meal yesterday or should I wait a day and see what happens? I'm scared to get dehydrated it's not good to loose every meal u eat like that I hope babies are ok. I feel them moving but I got no nutrition yesterday getting sick like that.

Don't worry too much addie...it's only prolonged bouts of sickness that would really be concerning. If I was you I'd get myself something first thing today :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> B i hope you have a fab time with mumsie and dadsie, say hi for me!
> Lissy goodluck for today thinking of you! will send some bits out asap
> Trin sorry about the heartburn
> Hayley whats the photography for wedding or pics of kiddies?
> Sarah hope you get some rest today, dont worry about measurements they can get them wrong, they always say babies are bigger than what they really are
> Kit hope you have a good time with your guests
> 
> on the note about not meeting everyone, one day we will all meet up il make sure of it, even if i start saving now! it cant be THAT much surely lol which country would be cheapest to travel to ours right as theres more UK turts? so we only need flights from France, SA and America and then accommodation! if we can all produce beautiful children we can make that happen :)
> 
> DONT FORGET ANYONE WHO IT'S POSSIBLE FOR IS WELCOME TO ATTEND OUR WEDDING RECEPTION TO CELEBRATE OUR DAY:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341406
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOWZERS hi girls:hi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sezi, loved the videos!! You've got the epitome of the the British accent, I think. What most British people sound like in movies. Am I right?
> 
> Hayley, glad you liked your award! Much deserved!
> 
> Yay Addie for a gorgeous twin bump!
> 
> Kit, so sad about your friend! I always have terrible thoughts of tripping and falling while holding Rhyko... that would be so scary! I'm a super klutz, so I'm worried I might do that one day! :cry:
> 
> Hope B is having fun with Mumsie and Popsie! :dance:
> 
> And hope Kit is having fun on the Farm! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again Luna you are a lovely turtle :kiss:....though i dare say some would disagree as i have been very absent due to wedding planning,interviews,doctors app's and the such !!
> How is MR RHYKO ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> soo im not reading 30 pages...........cos i have zilch time sorry and its way to much so did everyone have fun??
> 
> did i get an award? i thought a bbm'er may of told me about it??Click to expand...
> 
> i was going to bbm you but i thought it may of been too late :shrug: i didnt know if you were busy etc :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you knew but were spinning :shrug:
> 
> At least you found your award :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i did thankyou Trin:thumbup:...and such a lovely one too:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Me having wine ..... Yum[/QUOTEMe having wine now nomnom]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ok so i have a couple photos but iv not decorated but it kinda gives you idea of what will be in room etc i love it already, i have to save now for paint and wallpaper as i have to pay for Angels school trip which is £75! and she comes first of course, but the black i dont think clashes with the yellow so were all good for now....Click to expand...
> 
> TWITTOOWHOOOOO very chic my dear !!!!
> 
> Addie congrats on the eggplants :thumbup: only like 15 weeks left now, sorry your feeling so damn uncomfy though i hope your mum finds you a really comfy seat:hugs:
> 
> Kit thats awaful that people are looking down at your friend with the black eye baby:growlmad:...i did this with nate but got my foot stuck in the straightners wires and tripped a couple of weeks ago:nope:he had slight carpet burnage:dohh:, no one said anything to me though:thumbup:......sorry your friends didnt visit this weekend hope they get another chance soon and you will have a lovely weekend in scotland :hugs:. I think Nate has well and truelly won the heaviest quickest weight gaining turtle baby at his last weigh in a month ago he was over 21lbs :blush:gonna go on thurs see how much my little michilin man is now
> 
> Sezi loved the vidio tour of Elina's clothes and crib etc and Alice:haha:,,wow she has so much bootiful clotheing already
> 
> Lissy im glad the shop is going well lovely:thumbup:
> 
> ANYONE I MISSED HELLO AND SORRY FOR MY NEGLECTClick to expand...
> 
> Woooooo, gargantuan post Haylz!
> 
> Oh, I wonder how much Nate will be this week? My niece who was born on the same day as Cara was 21lbs a while ago too! Nate really is doing well!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im worried he is doing too well:blush:i will post some pics of his thighs they are huge:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh well looks as no one wants to speak and i hit their mute buttons so im off to bedClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! I'm here and once again talking to myself :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Im here just had a phone call :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh well looks as no one wants to speak and i hit their mute buttons so im off to bedClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! I'm here and once again talking to myself :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here, just had to ring the men in white coats again :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :kiss::hugs: I thought nobody loved me anymore as i keep having bouts of absence:happydance:.............you nuv me still yay :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovely ladies
> 
> Hugs April xxx how you feeling today ?
> Let me cover the post for the remote ? Let me know how much and I can transfer the money over
> 
> I am doing a keeping in touch day today ! Feels odd to have the old black trouser combo on but hey ho it's all money x
> 
> Well done B on the weight
> 
> Trin - I always think of you when I crave coke ...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many KIT days are you doing and how many hours crunch:shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

Rachel says I can phone her if the birth starts on a Sunday and she will come and help with the cleaning and the kids :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all. Not sure if I'm properly awake or if I'm going to go back to sleep again ...


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning lovely ladies
> 
> Hugs April xxx how you feeling today ?
> Let me cover the post for the remote ? Let me know how much and I can transfer the money over
> 
> I am doing a keeping in touch day today ! Feels odd to have the old black trouser combo on but hey ho it's all money x
> 
> Well done B on the weight
> 
> Trin - I always think of you when I crave coke ...

nooo i dont want anything for the remote, doesnt cost us a penny wouldnt expect anything anyway :) im ok in the mornings its at night it attacks just a horrible feeling, when i feel my heart going weird i automatically think im going to die :dohh:
how are you and Lauren? :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning lovelies! :flower:
> 
> I snuck out of bed at 5.30am today to cover the house with balloons since it's my mum's birthday today :happydance: Can't wait until she wakes up and can have presents, especially my homemade ones :happydance:
> 
> I hope you are all well and had great weekends- I know you'll forgive me my absence in the presence of my mummy and daddy :kiss: I had a gorgeous porgeous swim yesterday morning while they looked after Holly :cloud9: Then a relaxing Sunday together- nice food, flute playing (my dad) sewing and lots of playing with the ickle monkey. Holly is so funny- she bosses my parents around all day long, telling them exactly what games to play and where to sit etc, like she does with me. I however can ignore her and do other things since I have her all the time, whereas my parents are completely under her spell since they want to absorb as much of her as possible- Holly has of course cottoned on to this very quickly and is milking it for all it's worth :haha:
> 
> Fasting bloods 81 and weigh in....
> 
> 50.5kg!!!......heaviest yet, up from 50.4kg last week :wohoo: My mum said I look beautiful when I asked her if I'd lost loads of weight :smug: but yes a tad skinny she said :cry: (I must have lost 2 kgs of Bethany, given that Henry plus fluid weigh approximately that now) but even so I'm almost a kilo heavier than when Holly was _due_ so I'm looking at the positives :thumbup: Plus I don't seem to be _losing_ weight, even though _gaining_ it is proving a challenge with such healthy eating and sport!! And I haven't had a red monitor reading for weeks now, so that's good too.
> 
> Ok bloods and weight waffle over, going to read my Italian book now and hopefully sleep longer. I'll be back when I can, though we're going out for my mum's birthday today so it may not be for a bit!
> 
> I NUV YOU ALL :hugs: xxxxxx

yay on weight gain :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie, does Lyra get red eyes with her cold? Or any sort of spots? Or the "allergy line" across her nose? Those would help distinguish an allergy from a cold. Maybe put her on some Echinacea tincture? 1 drop per kg of the root preparation

No she has no other allergy symptoms, which is why I'm dubious. I'll try the echinacea, thanks Trin. It's just frustrating, I feel like she's getting no benefits from bf, she's the sickiest baby I know.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> It's my day off and STILL I'm the only one on. I suppose it's only 7:30 for you uk lot so you're forgiven.
> 
> Yay for weight gain B :yipee: And more especially, yay for no red numbers :thumbup: You've done amazingly well with the gd this time. You should open a GD support group
> 
> I have no plans this morning other than directing Rachel on Spring cleaning. Then fetching the boys later and maybe getting a few last minute birth things. I'm meant to pack a hospital bag just in case...I didn't with any of the others and I just don't feel like it. Then I get these moments of paranoia and think well I've had 3 home births, there's a statistical chance I could have to go to hospital....then I think I've had 3 home births and I'm sure this baby is smaller than the last 2 so everything will be perfect....preggy ramblings :wacko: I do have to pick out Tori's first outfit tho. First time choosing a pink one :cloud9:
> 
> I'm actually hungry this morning (may have something to do with only having one meal yesterday and then half a tub of hummus - which DH kindly pointed out is not a meal....had chocolate mousse tho :blush:) I'm wondering whether to risk breakfast
> 
> I'm taking my Autrin...they look like capsules of blood :sick: But so far no side effects :thumbup:

Trin you must be on :cloud9: right now thinking any day now youre going to meet your daughter! how exciting! so happy for you!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> after a month of no anxiety its back :( heart is pounding
> 
> Sorry April..was there a trigger for it? Hope you feel better today :hugs:Click to expand...

i think maybe tiredness and stress :shrug: i dont know what else, i havent been going to sleep until 2am and getting up at 7 so i suspect that could be it! early to bed tonight though :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

April I'm sorry youre anxiety is back, hopefully it's just a blip rather than a full on return :hugs:

Bethany well done on yours bloods and weight gain. Happy birthday to your mummy!

Addie hope today is better for your acid. 

Hayley of course we nuv you, silly! Lyra has chunky thighs too, she was almost 20lb at last weigh in.


----------



## Essie

I'm wondering who will pop first Cassie or Trin. Can't wait to meet their little girls :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

thanks Essie me too :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

feeling real sorry for James today hes not quite got the crawling in the bag yet hell get on his hands and knees moves his knees forwards but forgets to move his hands resulting in face planting the floor which he is not impressed about at all :/

funny statement from Angel, her dad never says anything nice about James because he has 'stolen' his birthday! she has been told shes not allowed to celebrate James' only her dads haha this is meant to be a 30yr old man i think hes simple!


----------



## mummyApril

wow im ovulating which is weird because its actually 14 later not only 6! i hope this happens from now on!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> feeling real sorry for James today hes not quite got the crawling in the bag yet hell get on his hands and knees moves his knees forwards but forgets to move his hands resulting in face planting the floor which he is not impressed about at all :/
> 
> funny statement from Angel, her dad never says anything nice about James because he has 'stolen' his birthday! she has been told shes not allowed to celebrate James' only her dads haha this is meant to be a 30yr old man i think hes simple!

:awww: poor James. Lyra is trying but can only go backwards so far. She's full of cold today though so i don't think she'll want to practice today.

How pathetic can you get? Not allowed to celebrate her own brothers birthday?!?


----------



## new mummy2010

Aww April im sorry you have started to feel panicky again hunny...........did yu watch TOWIE??

Thanks Essie ........we are going to look at our final 2 shortlisted nurseries today with my friend who is skiving off work !!

He is going a tuesday and thursday afternoon and a full day wednesday my poor baba


----------



## new mummy2010

we only go backwards to Essie the whole length of downstairs if we dont get stuck under a chair lol


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> feeling real sorry for James today hes not quite got the crawling in the bag yet hell get on his hands and knees moves his knees forwards but forgets to move his hands resulting in face planting the floor which he is not impressed about at all :/
> 
> funny statement from Angel, her dad never says anything nice about James because he has 'stolen' his birthday! she has been told shes not allowed to celebrate James' only her dads haha this is meant to be a 30yr old man i think hes simple!
> 
> :awww: poor James. Lyra is trying but can only go backwards so far. She's full of cold today though so i don't think she'll want to practice today.
> 
> How pathetic can you get? Not allowed to celebrate her own brothers birthday?!?Click to expand...

aw poor Lyra :hugs:
yes he is pathetic but its funny because Angels not stupid she said to me 'as if i wouldnt celebrate James birthday he comes first!'
James and Angel have this amazing bond which not even her dad can compete with!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Aww April im sorry you have started to feel panicky again hunny...........did yu watch TOWIE??
> 
> Thanks Essie ........we are going to look at our final 2 shortlisted nurseries today with my friend who is skiving off work !!
> 
> He is going a tuesday and thursday afternoon and a full day wednesday my poor baba

no i havent yet its recorded, not sure i watched weds either yet! oopps


----------



## mummyApril

i have definitely hoovered my rug over 100 times! i can see EVERY little thing on it and with 3 children thats not so good with OCD me! iv even decided i need a new hoover lol


----------



## mummyApril

eekk my sister is going to lend me her hetty hoover (she doesnt do well with hoovering) and if i like it i might just get one of those!! has anyone got a dyson? i think im getting old....


----------



## mummyApril

oops spammer bk later x


----------



## new mummy2010

I have a dyson a purple and yellow one was 2nd hand but picks up like a dream ........


----------



## kit_cat

Ugh! Trying to clear out my home office. Since being on mat leave it has turned from being a fully functioning, clean and tidy home office to a complete tip absolutely rammed with god knows what. It's taking me ages :wacko: I've stopped for some lunch for Cara and I then I will get back to it. IT WILL BE DONE TODAY IF IT KILLS ME!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> eekk my sister is going to lend me her hetty hoover (she doesnt do well with hoovering) and if i like it i might just get one of those!! has anyone got a dyson? i think im getting old....

Ooo I have a dyson, it's my third because I love them! I have the animal hair one as we used to have the cat.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have a dyson :D nuv it I do, best vacuum ever!!


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiiiii hows was everybody's weekends? we didnt do much just preparing for baby making an appearance.... went for a meal last night with the girls :thumbup:

awww kit i would love love love to come and clean it for you! i have nested everything to bits here there is zilch left for me to do :dohh: have a nice lunch :thumbup:

Yes yes yes dysons are the one! pure class! :haha:

April- i dont like that u are all panicky again! anything bought that on? :shrug: just remember to breathe and take some chill out time when things get stresssfull :hugs:

8 days to go :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

You all know your hoovers! All i know is that mine is red and heavy!


----------



## addie25

Add one more thing to my list. We used the shower in the babies bath room bc our shower is out of order while the tile it and it caused a leak and part of my living room ceiling has a stain!!!!! Plumber is coming Wed to fix their tub. he was supposed to fix it yesterday but didn't have a part to do it sooooooooo once again said he would come back.

Tile guys should be here any min. I feel bad for Nikki cat she will have to be locked in the play room bc they go in and out of the house and she may run out.

Later on my MIL and her friend who is decorating the girls room and their bathroom are coming over to bring me what they got for the rooms. Can't really set up till the bathroom is done.

I am crabby as you can tell. Next time I go buy a house just remind me I want a newwwwww houseeeee that needs no remodeling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

On Saturday, it was raining. So we couldn't do our weekly fundraiser at the craft market. Which meant that I had to use our grocery money for the week to pay wages for the cattery cleaner and buy rice to mix with the meat we feed the cats. So I have just spent 20 minutes trying to come up with some winning combination with what we have in the grocery cupboard...which isn't much. Really, charity work shouldn't be this stressful!!!!! I am so tired of relying on my mom to buy us groceries and of just not having a cent to my name :cry:


----------



## addie25

Trin don't apologize for your rant. Im sorry you having trouble. What about DH raise, is that helping??


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Trin don't apologize for your rant. Im sorry you having trouble. What about DH raise, is that helping??

He'll only get that at the end of the month and it covers 40% of what we are short of each month - in a normal month, not when I'm on mat leave

The problems is for ages I've been saying it costs R10 000 a month to run the sanctuary and we get about R8 000 in donations so we are short R2 000....I did the budget because there have been huge price hikes recently (electricity went up 60% last year and has just gone up another 25%!!!! Which affects everything) and it turns out we actually need R17 650 a month for the charity....so that's why we are always so short


----------



## addie25

Big :hugs: Trin. You will figure something out to make it work. You are very resourceful.


----------



## TrinityMom

The finished product. Tori's 'room':


And the dressing room (other side):


Really quite proud that we did it all ourselves :smug:


----------



## addie25

WOW it looks amazing Trin. Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Tomorrow night we are going to dinner with our friends for one of their birthdays. He wants Greek food which I am so not a fan of at all. I just looked at the menu and literally almost threw up (not an exaggeration I got nauseous) Hopefully I can find something I can eat there.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Tomorrow night we are going to dinner with our friends for one of their birthdays. He wants Greek food which I am so not a fan of at all. I just looked at the menu and literally almost threw up (not an exaggeration I got nauseous) Hopefully I can find something I can eat there.

There's always Greek salad and pita bread that's pretty non-offensive :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

I love Tori's room, it looks fantastic. Must be great to see it all come together finally.


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh Addie I'm the opposite of you. I'd looooooove Greek food right now *drools*


----------



## Sarachka

How do people do bedrest?! I'm going stir crazy in my house. I need to get OUT


----------



## addie25

So excited my MIL and her friend who is decorating the girls bathroom and room came over with all the things for the girls bathroom!! I just can't wait till the vanity goes in on Wed so that I can start setting it up a bit (still have to wait for painter to come back because he has to put the molding up so it wont be fully ready to decorate but I can get some stuff done. I hate having things laying around in boxes. I thought I would wait to build all the things we get from our shower but I may go nuts with things unfinished so I think we will just have to build everything and cover with blankets if Nikki tries to lay on them.


----------



## mummyApril

im sooo tired James is in bed, about to wash girls hair and dry it put them to bed then im going to chill for about an hour then bed yawn


----------



## TrinityMom

Been getting rather regualr and interesting BH's all night...sort of 8 minutes apart. I don't think this is it, (no show, can breathe fine) but it is rather distracting


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helloooo m' beauties! :wave:

Hope you are all well! I'm trusting that any major news would have reached me by bbm so Trin and Cassie must still be preggars! :kiss: 

We went to Gay Paris today in the dazzling sunshine and had lunch and shopping and playing and Starbucks cappucino in the afternoon:coffee: My mum and I looked at Sabo charms but actually purchased a bumper 5 pack of multicoloured microfibre dusters from a DIY store each- just call me April:haha: Oh I did get a blue windmill (like the ones you buy at the beach) from Habitat for Henry's room.

Oh yes this morning Holly and I took granny breakfast and presents in bed for her B'day which she was delighted with, and then this evening I left my parents to flop on the sofa with a bottle of Champagne while I did my cycling- which I've just done and I was really, really fast tonight but I exceeded my levels by eating pizza so had to be :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Been getting rather regualr and interesting BH's all night...sort of 8 minutes apart. I don't think this is it, (no show, can breathe fine) but it is rather distracting

eekk i hope its the start though :D


----------



## mummyApril

i actually cant read anymore all children in bed im going to go to sleep myself me thinks night all x


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is my hoover

https://medias.ubaldi.com/visuels/9325/ZE335B-43.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG! B's posting porn for April :shock:

That's my cue to go to bed:haha:
Night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Essie

I hated my dyson. I haven't found a Hoover so far (even the specific pet ones) that can cope with my dogs hair. I end up having to use a pet brush and brush all the carpets to pick up the fur, then vacuum afterwards. Not ideal.


----------



## kit_cat

Phew..just sat down after a mahoosively busy day!

I made a really good start on my home office, went shopping, cleaned the bathroom, two shower rooms and cloakroom, made creamed potato, mashed brocolli and tomato and basil pasta (all in the freezer now) for Cara, made dinner, put LO to bed and now have flopped on the sofa :wacko: Apart from that, I just put my feet up :thumbup:

Good days everyone?:hugs:


----------



## addie25

MMM KIT I would love to eat what you made for dinner!!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin! I want Tori! 

Leo has now made it clear his affection for Duffy and Christina Perry.

Kit, sounds you've done well today, good on you darling. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin...love, love, love Tori's room and your dressing room! Rightly so that you are proud of your hard work..splendid job m'love! :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> How do people do bedrest?! I'm going stir crazy in my house. I need to get OUT

I was the same...now I'd kill for some time in my bed :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Trin, night April..hope you both sleep well (unless Tori has other ideas Trin?)


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I hated my dyson. I haven't found a Hoover so far (even the specific pet ones) that can cope with my dogs hair. I end up having to use a pet brush and brush all the carpets to pick up the fur, then vacuum afterwards. Not ideal.

:shock: *recoils in horror* 

You hated your dyson?? Well I never. I can honestly say that no other appliance excites me the way my dyson does...yes, I know :blush: By comparison, I'm rather blasé about it now but nothing measures up the way using it for the first time as a dyson virgin....couldn't believe the job it did!

This might have taken the lead as my saddest post ever.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> MMM KIT I would love to eat what you made for dinner!!!

Haha! What I described was Cara's dinner..not ours. She gets all the bestest home cooked stuff, we get something that goes "Ding!" :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Trin! I want Tori!
> 
> Leo has now made it clear his affection for Duffy and Christina Perry.
> 
> Kit, sounds you've done well today, good on you darling. :thumbup:

Thank you my lovely :kiss:

Leo has some good taste in music going on there :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I hated my dyson. I haven't found a Hoover so far (even the specific pet ones) that can cope with my dogs hair. I end up having to use a pet brush and brush all the carpets to pick up the fur, then vacuum afterwards. Not ideal.
> 
> :shock: *recoils in horror*
> 
> You hated your dyson?? Well I never. I can honestly say that no other appliance excites me the way my dyson does...yes, I know :blush: By comparison, I'm rather blasé about it now but nothing measures up the way using it for the first time as a dyson virgin....couldn't believe the job it did!
> 
> This might have taken the lead as my saddest post ever.Click to expand...

I know it's sacrilege to admit, but yes I hated it! I was so disappointed because everyone said how great they were, but I just couldn't get on with it :nope: I would like a vax, my mum has one and I like it.

Look at us discussing vacuums :jo: :haha:


----------



## Essie

My poor baby is so full of cold. All day her nose and eyes have been running. Now she's starting to get a temperature :nope: cue sleepless nights for us as I worry about her overheating. She's just in a sleep suit, no Grobag but I'm not sure how well she will sleep without it. She really flails her legs about normally. Hopefully she'll get a good rest even if I don't.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> My poor baby is so full of cold. All day her nose and eyes have been running. Now she's starting to get a temperature :nope: cue sleepless nights for us as I worry about her overheating. She's just in a sleep suit, no Grobag but I'm not sure how well she will sleep without it. She really flails her legs about normally. Hopefully she'll get a good rest even if I don't.

I'm sorry Essie..it sucks. Do you give her calpol?


----------



## poas

Hi, keep getting kicked off :( miss you all and I really meanit! I'll try again tomorrow x x


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My poor baby is so full of cold. All day her nose and eyes have been running. Now she's starting to get a temperature :nope: cue sleepless nights for us as I worry about her overheating. She's just in a sleep suit, no Grobag but I'm not sure how well she will sleep without it. She really flails her legs about normally. Hopefully she'll get a good rest even if I don't.
> 
> I'm sorry Essie..it sucks. Do you give her calpol?Click to expand...

I've given her some, she spat a lot out but she's had a bit. She's cooled down now she's out of her sleeping bag but I'm thinking she might get too cold in the night without it. DH and I are debating what to do, I'm never sure what's for the best.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi, keep getting kicked off :( miss you all and I really meanit! I'll try again tomorrow x x

Me too...re the getting kicked off and missing you :hugs: Hope all is well m'love :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My poor baby is so full of cold. All day her nose and eyes have been running. Now she's starting to get a temperature :nope: cue sleepless nights for us as I worry about her overheating. She's just in a sleep suit, no Grobag but I'm not sure how well she will sleep without it. She really flails her legs about normally. Hopefully she'll get a good rest even if I don't.
> 
> I'm sorry Essie..it sucks. Do you give her calpol?Click to expand...
> 
> I've given her some, she spat a lot out but she's had a bit. She's cooled down now she's out of her sleeping bag but I'm thinking she might get too cold in the night without it. DH and I are debating what to do, I'm never sure what's for the best.Click to expand...

If you have thermostatic control in her room, you could turn the temp up a little so she won't feel cold out of her sleeping bag? That shouldn't overheat her either as long as it's just a couple of degrees?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My poor baby is so full of cold. All day her nose and eyes have been running. Now she's starting to get a temperature :nope: cue sleepless nights for us as I worry about her overheating. She's just in a sleep suit, no Grobag but I'm not sure how well she will sleep without it. She really flails her legs about normally. Hopefully she'll get a good rest even if I don't.
> 
> I'm sorry Essie..it sucks. Do you give her calpol?Click to expand...
> 
> I've given her some, she spat a lot out but she's had a bit. She's cooled down now she's out of her sleeping bag but I'm thinking she might get too cold in the night without it. DH and I are debating what to do, I'm never sure what's for the best.Click to expand...
> 
> If you have thermostatic control in her room, you could turn the temp up a little so she won't feel cold out of her sleeping bag? That shouldn't overheat her either as long as it's just a couple of degrees?Click to expand...

She's not actually moved into her own room yet :blush: since we still bf during the night I find it easier to have her near me, I'm too lazy to be getting up in the middle of the night to go to her room :haha: our thermostat is in a ridiculous place, in the coolest part of the house so never an accurate idea of how warm/cold the house is. It's about 17 degrees at the moment, I'm going to take her temp again at 10 and see how she's doing.


----------



## Essie

I think I'd better head to bedfordshire. Sleep well everyone :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok..tell me if you think I'm overstepping...

My friend (the one who had the mishap with her little boy) has not had a single full nights sleep since he was born 7 months ago...I know a couple of you are in a similar position hence why I'm asking you... she is very down and exhausted. The mishap was the last thing she needed.

I have offered many times to have her little one to give her a break..even just a couple of hours to let her relax or do something she would like. She has never taken me up on this offer..I'm not sure if it's a bit like she thinks I think she can't cope (which I do not) or maybe she feels determined to get there under her own steam..not sure :shrug:

Anyhooooo, I was going to surprise her with a lovely pamper box full of gorgeous smelling bath bombs/delish choccies/eye masks/glossy girlie mag etc and tell her she needs to give me her little boy for an afternoon so she can enjoy them......is that pushy and not a good idea? The last thing I want to do is put her in an uncomfortable position.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My poor baby is so full of cold. All day her nose and eyes have been running. Now she's starting to get a temperature :nope: cue sleepless nights for us as I worry about her overheating. She's just in a sleep suit, no Grobag but I'm not sure how well she will sleep without it. She really flails her legs about normally. Hopefully she'll get a good rest even if I don't.
> 
> I'm sorry Essie..it sucks. Do you give her calpol?Click to expand...
> 
> I've given her some, she spat a lot out but she's had a bit. She's cooled down now she's out of her sleeping bag but I'm thinking she might get too cold in the night without it. DH and I are debating what to do, I'm never sure what's for the best.Click to expand...
> 
> If you have thermostatic control in her room, you could turn the temp up a little so she won't feel cold out of her sleeping bag? That shouldn't overheat her either as long as it's just a couple of degrees?Click to expand...
> 
> She's not actually moved into her own room yet :blush: since we still bf during the night I find it easier to have her near me, I'm too lazy to be getting up in the middle of the night to go to her room :haha: our thermostat is in a ridiculous place, in the coolest part of the house so never an accurate idea of how warm/cold the house is. It's about 17 degrees at the moment, I'm going to take her temp again at 10 and see how she's doing.Click to expand...

Ahh, I see. It makes sense to still have her nearby. I am lucky that Cara's room is right next door to our room, so wasn't much difference when I was up with her in the night.

I'm sure she will be just fine....hope you all sleep well :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night ladies....big juicy snoozles to you all :sleep:


----------



## x-ginge-x

My backs broked, I have just sat and hand-made a set of 144 tiles for mahjong... I have yet to put designs on them and my back is agony! Owwhheee!


----------



## Sarachka

Wow you have patience Ginge! That would kill my back too. What sort of images will you use? Traditional or novelty ones?


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh Kit, do you want to pop to mine with all those goodies ? 

It's a tough one, I would LOVE it but i can understand not wanting to push it on someone. Could you offer to maybe go to her house and order her off for a bubble bath ? That way if it's not wanting to leave her little boy she is literally just upstairs ? 

My keeping in touch day was only a couple of hours and dare I say it, I kinda liked getting stuck back into housing law ! Or maybe it was drinking a coffee without an arm trying to grab it from me lol 

I was paid for the whole day as well .... LOVELY JUBBLY


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Ok..tell me if you think I'm overstepping...
> 
> My friend (the one who had the mishap with her little boy) has not had a single full nights sleep since he was born 7 months ago...I know a couple of you are in a similar position hence why I'm asking you... she is very down and exhausted. The mishap was the last thing she needed.
> 
> I have offered many times to have her little one to give her a break..even just a couple of hours to let her relax or do something she would like. She has never taken me up on this offer..I'm not sure if it's a bit like she thinks I think she can't cope (which I do not) or maybe she feels determined to get there under her own steam..not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyhooooo, I was going to surprise her with a lovely pamper box full of gorgeous smelling bath bombs/delish choccies/eye masks/glossy girlie mag etc and tell her she needs to give me her little boy for an afternoon so she can enjoy them......is that pushy and not a good idea? The last thing I want to do is put her in an uncomfortable position.

It's hard to say, for me, I'm a control freak when it comes to my babies and have a hard time letting some one else help me. But, I would still appreciate the offer and gifts... Perhaps send her a card that says you will help in any way that would helps her, whether watching him at her house while she takes a nap and/or bubbly tub or taking him for a walk with your OH and Cara or over to your house, etc. 

You are such a lovely, thoughtful turtle. :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Ahh Crunch, we are of the same mind!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, I forgot to say well done on the nursery and dressing room. You've done fab! Definitely deserve to be proud! :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

Pretty crappy day...won't bore you with the details...
:coffee:


----------



## Mollykins

Bore me Trin, bore me. Are you having contractions??? Regular ones?? TORI ones?!


----------



## Mollykins

Wait, if she was coming, you wouldn't claim its a crappy day. lol. I am a bit over eager for Tori's debut I think. :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Pretty crappy day...won't bore you with the details...
> :coffee:

You need a big :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :flower:

Today I have woken up with a seized neck on the left hand side :( It's completely solid and I have to move the whole top half of my body to look around. Baby swimmers is at 12pm...I really don't want Cara to miss it because of stupid old mum. I've had this many times before, so I'm hoping it will ease off over the course of the morning :thumbup:

Anyway..thanks Crunch and Molly for your views on my pamper box idea...I think I will do as you say and give her the box and she can tell me if I can help with looking after her LO. Hopefully she'll not be offended.

We were up at 5am this morning with Cara..dirty nappy :dohh: but straight back to sleep after :thumbup:

So...what's everyone doing today then?? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster..glad you enjoyed your couple of hours in work :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Pretty crappy day...won't bore you with the details...
> :coffee:

:hugs:

What's up?


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> On Saturday, it was raining. So we couldn't do our weekly fundraiser at the craft market. Which meant that I had to use our grocery money for the week to pay wages for the cattery cleaner and buy rice to mix with the meat we feed the cats. So I have just spent 20 minutes trying to come up with some winning combination with what we have in the grocery cupboard...which isn't much. Really, charity work shouldn't be this stressful!!!!! I am so tired of relying on my mom to buy us groceries and of just not having a cent to my name :cry:


:hug:Trin i think you do so well and are fabulous how you always put the charity first ,dont feel bad im sure you mum likes to help out and surely realises its because all those kittys and animals are taking up your cash all for a good cause :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I hated my dyson. I haven't found a Hoover so far (even the specific pet ones) that can cope with my dogs hair. I end up having to use a pet brush and brush all the carpets to pick up the fur, then vacuum afterwards. Not ideal.
> 
> :shock: *recoils in horror*
> 
> You hated your dyson?? Well I never. I can honestly say that no other appliance excites me the way my dyson does...yes, I know :blush: By comparison, I'm rather blasé about it now but nothing measures up the way using it for the first time as a dyson virgin....couldn't believe the job it did!
> 
> This might have taken the lead as my saddest post ever.Click to expand...


:haha::haha:


Essie -is Lyra any better ? Nate has started with the sneezes again today :growlmad:

Bethany- loved the Holly pic on the choo choo with grandpa:cloud9:, glad your having fun with the rents , when do the return ?

Kit- splendid that you have started to spring clean, once theses bathroom men have finshed ''when'' been the focus word there!! I will gut upsatirs as everything is dusty and icky:dohh:..............last night we got left with a bucket to use to fill the cistern up everytime we needed to flush now thats workmanship for you


[CASSIE ONE WEEK:happydance::thumbup::baby::cloud9::flower::kiss::hugs:/SIZE]


what is everyone upto?

I think i have found Nate's nursery i will post a link if any one wants a nosey?

And i have 2 vid's to post too


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Hayley!

Defo want a perve at your vids and the chosen nursery!! :thumbup:

Won't be long now until your bathroom is all done...it'll be lovely and of course we'll need pics :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hehehe!


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Ok..tell me if you think I'm overstepping...
> 
> My friend (the one who had the mishap with her little boy) has not had a single full nights sleep since he was born 7 months ago...I know a couple of you are in a similar position hence why I'm asking you... she is very down and exhausted. The mishap was the last thing she needed.
> 
> I have offered many times to have her little one to give her a break..even just a couple of hours to let her relax or do something she would like. She has never taken me up on this offer..I'm not sure if it's a bit like she thinks I think she can't cope (which I do not) or maybe she feels determined to get there under her own steam..not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyhooooo, I was going to surprise her with a lovely pamper box full of gorgeous smelling bath bombs/delish choccies/eye masks/glossy girlie mag etc and tell her she needs to give me her little boy for an afternoon so she can enjoy them......is that pushy and not a good idea? The last thing I want to do is put her in an uncomfortable position.

that is such a lovely idea kit..........i want want want:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:a friend like you. iitially she may be abit pissed off but i think once the woman has a release from the wee man and finds herself for an hour or so she wil nuv you long time!!!



Crunchie said:


> Ohhhh Kit, do you want to pop to mine with all those goodies ?
> 
> It's a tough one, I would LOVE it but i can understand not wanting to push it on someone. Could you offer to maybe go to her house and order her off for a bubble bath ? That way if it's not wanting to leave her little boy she is literally just upstairs ?
> 
> My keeping in touch day was only a couple of hours and dare I say it, I kinda liked getting stuck back into housing law ! Or maybe it was drinking a coffee without an arm trying to grab it from me lol
> 
> I was paid for the whole day as well .... LOVELY JUBBLY


wow :thumbup:on getting paid all day crunch, how is miss L:baby:



TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Pretty crappy day...won't bore you with the details...
> :coffee:


:hugs:whats wrong Trin hope its nothing to crappy


----------



## new mummy2010

https://vimeo.com/37128429


----------



## new mummy2010

https://vimeo.com/37128816


----------



## new mummy2010

https://www.nyehome.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Crunchie

I wanna perve !!!!

Lauren is good hayls ! Weaning is going well now, I find it strange at the things she is not keen on

Parsnip 
Blueberry ???????


----------



## Crunchie

Lol Lauren does that when she realises I have the camera .....


----------



## new mummy2010

DAY 10 Kit today .......it will look dreamy though so mustnt moan

crunch......glad your having fun weaning sounds like little mss is ok!! im struggling to get nate to eat our food one day he will eat butternut squash and apple so i make a batch then he spits it out?? anyone have any advce i hate giving him packet or pouch food but he wont entertain ours from one day to the next.........? ):

I bbm'd Trin she is just stressed no labour she said lol!!!

My pram s caput im very cross , me and the mother are off to mothercrapcare to take it back for the 2nd time now !!

yesterday the pram fitment got completely wedged on a lady in the pub where we went for lunch my friend,i and nate had to come help me wrench it off from behind the bar, it was a cringe moment for sure , its shit and i wanna new one !!


Flower lady app today at 11.30

pancakes tonight yummy 

whats plans ladies ??


----------



## Essie

Morning ladies,

Lyra is still sleeping, we did have a bit of an unsettled night but she sounds a bit less snuffly this morning. Fingers crossed it's a very short lived cold. 

Off to catch up.


----------



## new mummy2010

The nursery site is pretty naff i will post a link for the my works site they have virtual tours of their nurseries apart from where i work lol as we are the newbies !!

https://www.kidsplanetdaynurseries.co.uk/


really worth a look the are ace


----------



## new mummy2010

Glad she is a wee bit better poor Lyra ( hugs ) from auntie Hayley xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

laters gaters ...........must get ready


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Lauren will gobble up something we have made one day and the next she looks at me like I am Insane !!!

What pram have you got ? That's terrible 

I get pram envy really bad..... I am so getting a new one with the next bubba ...
I think on Facebook Claire said she has had 3 so far so I don't feel bad lol


----------



## Essie

Lovely videos of Nate, him laughing woke Lyra up :haha: what pram do you have? 

Kit I think your pamper box idea is lovely. Hopefully she'll take you up on the opportunity to have a bit of "me" time. Wish I had a friend to do that for me.

Crunch glad your KIT day was okay, and bonus you got paid for all day!

We are off shopping with my mum this morning for an outfit for me to wear to Lyras christening. I want to pick up a couple of scrap books as well so I can start those. I thought I might have to cancel our trip but now she's awake Lyra seems quite chirpy. Temp is down as well :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Fab vids Hayley....Nate has such a cute laugh..love your baby talk! :haha: The nursery sounds good too :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I wanna perve !!!!
> 
> Lauren is good hayls ! Weaning is going well now, I find it strange at the things she is not keen on
> 
> Parsnip
> Blueberry ???????

Really..parsnip? Cara loved that instantly I think because it's mild and sweet. Blueberry I suppose is a strong flavour. I've only given Cara blueberry twice because when she did her usual vomming, two whole outfits were ruined completely :nope: It wasn't a favourite so I don't feel too bad depriving her of it for my own reasons :blush:

How is Lauren with finger foods?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Lyra is still sleeping, we did have a bit of an unsettled night but she sounds a bit less snuffly this morning. Fingers crossed it's a very short lived cold.
> 
> Off to catch up.

Glad Lyra is feeling better :thumbup: and the temp is down.


----------



## HollyMonkey

_This is dangerous!_* I could get seriously used to this! *Dad playing with Holly all morning, mum going to the shops to get the endless groceries, while I clean out the animals and get the hoovering and housework done. Then mum driving me to the docs this afternoon and looking after Holly while I have my checkup- I have servants :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> _This is dangerous!_* I could get seriously used to this! *Dad playing with Holly all morning, mum going to the shops to get the endless groceries, while I clean out the animals and get the hoovering and housework done. Then mum driving me to the docs this afternoon and looking after Holly while I have my checkup- I have servants :haha:

:haha: Enjoy! You deserve a little pampering :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Ok..tell me if you think I'm overstepping...
> 
> My friend (the one who had the mishap with her little boy) has not had a single full nights sleep since he was born 7 months ago...I know a couple of you are in a similar position hence why I'm asking you... she is very down and exhausted. The mishap was the last thing she needed.
> 
> I have offered many times to have her little one to give her a break..even just a couple of hours to let her relax or do something she would like. She has never taken me up on this offer..I'm not sure if it's a bit like she thinks I think she can't cope (which I do not) or maybe she feels determined to get there under her own steam..not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyhooooo, I was going to surprise her with a lovely pamper box full of gorgeous smelling bath bombs/delish choccies/eye masks/glossy girlie mag etc and tell her she needs to give me her little boy for an afternoon so she can enjoy them......is that pushy and not a good idea? The last thing I want to do is put her in an uncomfortable position.

If Henry doesn't sleep will you do the same for me?:flower: 

Sounds like a lovely idea, I'd be soooo delighted! Only can I have a cycling magazine or an Italian newspaper instead of the girlie magazine? :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't catch up! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: Making lunch for all then got to run to get to my appointment at the CAF (kind of social services about my ML and PL)...then docs after that.

I see Lyra's poorly though, hope she's better soon :hugs:

And Trin I hope your crappo day improves :hugs: Anyway it's nearly baby time for yooooouuu :wohoo:

Lots of love to all, I'll be back when I can xxxxx :kiss: :wave:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oooo just look at that! I'm as many weeks gone as I am years old now :^o


----------



## addie25

I am so tired. We stayed at DH moms yesterday and I did not sleep well today.

Today:

Tile guy comes to finish
Meeting with a pediatrician
Dinner for a friends b-day

I was so tired this morning that I went to get a bagel and hit the curb while parking :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

typical, on a day I'd actually quite enjoy eating, and there's lots of yummy food in my house - I feed sick and don't want anything!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Oooo just look at that! I'm as many weeks gone as I am years old now :^o

Actually, I am!


----------



## Sarachka

you likey my new siggy?


----------



## addie25

Yes it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Essie

Love the new sig Sarah.


----------



## kit_cat

Afternoon all :)

Cara is fast asleep after kicking very hard today at baby swimmers :awww: I should be springing into action as I've a million things to do before the weekend, but here I am, eating lunch and chatting :dohh: Never mind, I shall get with the programme shortly.

:flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Ok..tell me if you think I'm overstepping...
> 
> My friend (the one who had the mishap with her little boy) has not had a single full nights sleep since he was born 7 months ago...I know a couple of you are in a similar position hence why I'm asking you... she is very down and exhausted. The mishap was the last thing she needed.
> 
> I have offered many times to have her little one to give her a break..even just a couple of hours to let her relax or do something she would like. She has never taken me up on this offer..I'm not sure if it's a bit like she thinks I think she can't cope (which I do not) or maybe she feels determined to get there under her own steam..not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyhooooo, I was going to surprise her with a lovely pamper box full of gorgeous smelling bath bombs/delish choccies/eye masks/glossy girlie mag etc and tell her she needs to give me her little boy for an afternoon so she can enjoy them......is that pushy and not a good idea? The last thing I want to do is put her in an uncomfortable position.
> 
> If Henry doesn't sleep will you do the same for me?:flower:
> 
> Sounds like a lovely idea, I'd be soooo delighted! Only can I have a cycling magazine or an Italian newspaper instead of the girlie magazine? :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Absolutely I'd do the same for you..any of you if it were possible :thumbup: I will bear your preferences in mind :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am so tired. We stayed at DH moms yesterday and I did not sleep well today.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Tile guy comes to finish
> Meeting with a pediatrician
> Dinner for a friends b-day
> 
> I was so tired this morning that I went to get a bagel and hit the curb while parking :dohh::dohh:

Take it easy addie :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> typical, on a day I'd actually quite enjoy eating, and there's lots of yummy food in my house - I feed sick and don't want anything!

That is typical..hopefully you'll feel better later :thumbup:

Beauteous new siggy :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

Shopping was successful. I bought a black dress with butterflies on it, plus some flowerpaste and ribbon for my cake. I've said I'll make bunting so I think I need to start on it soon to make sure it's ready in time.


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Pretty crappy day...won't bore you with the details...
> :coffee:
> 
> You need a big :hugs:Click to expand...




kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Pretty crappy day...won't bore you with the details...
> :coffee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> What's up?Click to expand...

Look at me! I did a multiquote post :smug::haha:

It's just money stress. My medical aid payment bounced today so I have to scramble to pay it because otherwise they won't reimburse me anything for the birth...really bad timing. I'm sick sick sick of money stress. This whole last bit of pregnancy has been all about scratching for money and trying to catch up and not even keeping one nostril above water. Pathetic really for two professional people in good jobs. We work really hard, we should be able to manage but :shrug: I am terrified they're going to cut off our electricity around the time of the birth

Anyhoo, I'm sure it's very boring for me to go on and on about it...it is for me too


----------



## TrinityMom

How's the neck Kit?


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Shopping was successful. I bought a black dress with butterflies on it, plus some flowerpaste and ribbon for my cake. I've said I'll make bunting so I think I need to start on it soon to make sure it's ready in time.

Yay! You bought nice things..so much nicer than loo roll and floor cleaner that I just bought :haha:

This is all for Lyra's christening?


----------



## TrinityMom

Oh, and I meant to say the pamper box is a lovely idea for your friend. Hopefully, no matter what her reaction is she'll realise it comes from a place of love and support. And who could react badly to that :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Shopping was successful. I bought a black dress with butterflies on it, plus some flowerpaste and ribbon for my cake. I've said I'll make bunting so I think I need to start on it soon to make sure it's ready in time.

Oooh! Show us a pic!


----------



## newbie_ttc

Hi girls! :hi: here's my (non)bump shot. sorry it took me so long. it's been one heck of a week lately! i took it Saturday morning before i had breakfast, so here ya go :flower:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Hi girls! :hi: here's my (non)bump shot. sorry it took me so long. it's been one heck of a week lately! i took it Saturday morning before i had breakfast, so here ya go :flower:
> 
> View attachment 343165

A brand new FIRST bump pic!!! Such an amazing treat!!! Looking good Newbs! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Pretty crappy day...won't bore you with the details...
> :coffee:
> 
> You need a big :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Pretty crappy day...won't bore you with the details...
> :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> What's up?Click to expand...
> 
> Look at me! I did a multiquote post :smug::haha:
> 
> It's just money stress. My medical aid payment bounced today so I have to scramble to pay it because otherwise they won't reimburse me anything for the birth...really bad timing. I'm sick sick sick of money stress. This whole last bit of pregnancy has been all about scratching for money and trying to catch up and not even keeping one nostril above water. Pathetic really for two professional people in good jobs. We work really hard, we should be able to manage but :shrug: I am terrified they're going to cut off our electricity around the time of the birth
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm sure it's very boring for me to go on and on about it...it is for me tooClick to expand...

It's not boring Trin...just wish there was something I could do to help. When I win the lottery Trin, I promise a huge donation for your charity :thumbup: (better start playing it then)

Money stress is the worst because it always seems to peak at the worst time possible but it will ease, I'm sure it will. You do so well with everything, if admiration was a currency, you'd be rich as we all have loads for you :hugs:

Sorry it's just words and not a marvellous solution.


----------



## Essie

A newbie bump pic :happydance: looking fab :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Shopping was successful. I bought a black dress with butterflies on it, plus some flowerpaste and ribbon for my cake. I've said I'll make bunting so I think I need to start on it soon to make sure it's ready in time.
> 
> Oooh! Show us a pic!Click to expand...

Not a great pic but gives a general idea:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/8fe84e0f.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> How's the neck Kit?

It's eased off considerably, thanks for asking :kiss:

I don't know why it happens...so painful and inconvenient but I don't need to tell you how that feels.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Shopping was successful. I bought a black dress with butterflies on it, plus some flowerpaste and ribbon for my cake. I've said I'll make bunting so I think I need to start on it soon to make sure it's ready in time.
> 
> Yay! You bought nice things..so much nicer than loo roll and floor cleaner that I just bought :haha:
> 
> This is all for Lyra's christening?Click to expand...

It was quite nice to buy something for me for a change. Yes, it's 2 weeks on Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

how has everyone been?? i usually lurk when i'm busy but i haven't even had a chance to do that lately! i know bethany's enjoying her parents being in town. And Essie, you're preparing for Lyra's christening, yes? i can't wait to see how everything turns out. you've got some great ideas. Love the new siggie Sezi!


----------



## kit_cat

Yay Newbs! Thanks for the all new Newbie pot pic!!! Beautiful....I think you'll be little for a while yet like I was :thumbup:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i had loads of dreams last night, and i distinctly remember Cara's beautiful face in one of them! :awww: i can't remember the dream for the life of me, but i do remember seeing her and thinking she's even more beautiful in person, as if that's possible! :D


----------



## kit_cat

Love your dress Essie :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Newbie love the new bump pic. One day you will wake up and it will pop!!

Trin, money troubles always come at the worst time, I am sorry you are dealing with this.

AHH I am watching a baby story I need to stop watching it!!!! I have no idea how these little girls are coming out of me, Im a bit scared :dohh: I so want a vaginal birth bc I don't want to recover from surgery but the idea of a vaginal scares me with 2 babies. I have realized at this point it will be what it is but wish I was less scared about at least one of the possibilities.


----------



## addie25

Hello heart burn, welcome back!! :hissy::hissy:

One of the girls kicked or punched so hard that I thought her hand was coming out of my stomach yesterday it was shocking and funny. She is really getting cozy in there as is her sister.


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## addie25

I love the pics Trin!!!!! I really want to get professional pics taken but they charge 350 for session then $50 a print it is just way 2 much. I just wrote a check out for 1300 for our bathroom tile to get in stalled, plus the $300 it was for tile, plus the $400 for vanity plus the $200 for the faucets plus the 200 for plumber to in stall faucets plusssssss the plumber is coming back tomorrow and I am going to pay moreeee. OMGGG Im getting sick writing out how much we spent and that is just one bathroom we did the other one also!!!!! W.E. cant think of it it looks nice, it is nice for our girls now but I am trying not to spend anymore so I may ask my brothers GF who took photography classes to take pics for us and I used to be a photographer so I know poses and stuff.


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> I love the pics Trin!!!!! I really want to get professional pics taken but they charge 350 for session then $50 a print it is just way 2 much. I just wrote a check out for 1300 for our bathroom tile to get in stalled, plus the $300 it was for tile, plus the $400 for vanity plus the $200 for the faucets plus the 200 for plumber to in stall faucets plusssssss the plumber is coming back tomorrow and I am going to pay moreeee. OMGGG Im getting sick writing out how much we spent and that is just one bathroom we did the other one also!!!!! W.E. cant think of it it looks nice, it is nice for our girls now but I am trying not to spend anymore so I may ask my brothers GF who took photography classes to take pics for us and I used to be a photographer so I know poses and stuff.

Yep, we were very lucky to have it done for free. And FIL can print pics for us from the disc. Otherwise there's no way we could have done it. Can't wait for Tori's newborn shoot


----------



## addie25

Off to meet the pediatrician.


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I love the pics Trin!!!!! I really want to get professional pics taken but they charge 350 for session then $50 a print it is just way 2 much. I just wrote a check out for 1300 for our bathroom tile to get in stalled, plus the $300 it was for tile, plus the $400 for vanity plus the $200 for the faucets plus the 200 for plumber to in stall faucets plusssssss the plumber is coming back tomorrow and I am going to pay moreeee. OMGGG Im getting sick writing out how much we spent and that is just one bathroom we did the other one also!!!!! W.E. cant think of it it looks nice, it is nice for our girls now but I am trying not to spend anymore so I may ask my brothers GF who took photography classes to take pics for us and I used to be a photographer so I know poses and stuff.
> 
> Yep, we were very lucky to have it done for free. And FIL can print pics for us from the disc. Otherwise there's no way we could have done it. Can't wait for Tori's newborn shootClick to expand...

AWW I can't wait to see her pics!! I am going to take the pictures of the girls since that is what I used to do I know how and I think my MIL said her friend offered to take some pics of the girls and she is a photographer so that will be good.


----------



## Sarachka

OMG these enchiladas from Asda are DEE FUCKIN LICIOUS!!


----------



## Sarachka

According to Cassie's facebook status she is at a midwife appointment and has been hooked up to the monitors!


----------



## Sarachka

*More from cassie: high bp, not going down. Protein in wee. This means RVI (I dunno what that means!) she wanted her water birth. Sarong arrived the other day!*


----------



## addie25

Is she going to have the baby now since she has high BP??


----------



## Sarachka

Ooh ok RVI is the birth centre, she's off to there


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Ooh ok RVI is the birth centre, she's off to there

I was racking my brains trying to figure out what it stood for ! I would have been some time :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

I hope they allow her the water birth she wanted !!!


----------



## Sarachka

Jeez. Hello appetite.


----------



## mummyApril

hi everyone stressful day! 
Sarah love the way you added about Cassies sarong lol, brilliant!
hope everyones ok 
my mum sister came over what was meant to be a good catch up ended in tears for various reasons :cry:


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry April :hugs:

Excited for Cassie :happydance:

I just had a little :cry: DH ran out of petrol so his dad had to go out and give him some money and then his step mom came over with beans and stock cubes and rice etc from her grocery cupboard :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Sorry April :hugs:
> 
> Excited for Cassie :happydance:
> 
> I just had a little :cry: DH ran out of petrol so his dad had to go out and give him some money and then his step mom came over with beans and stock cubes and rice etc from her grocery cupboard :cry:

im so sorry youre having a hard time Trin :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Oh noes April what happened? Families can be so frustrating at times


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow exciting! Sounds like Cassie's moment has come, baby overload! :happydance: 

All was fine at bitch gyn :thumbup: and the hospital take over my care now so I'll be seeing her post bubba all being well. 

Stunning photos Trin, yet to see them on the big sceen but they look amazing, wel jel!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry April :hugs:
> 
> Excited for Cassie :happydance:
> 
> I just had a little :cry: DH ran out of petrol so his dad had to go out and give him some money and then his step mom came over with beans and stock cubes and rice etc from her grocery cupboard :cry:
> 
> im so sorry youre having a hard time Trin :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, you too! What happened?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have been French Administrating all afternoon- sorted some papers for my insurance and Holly's school inscription and also managed to lift a 35 euro parking fine my parents got by sweet talk at the Police Station :smug: I think the bump and the enforced English accent helped :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm just going to get chilli con carne on to simmer for the troops and some magic biscuits made then I will sit down with a big cup of tea for a catch up because I miss my beloved turtles :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes Henry looks to be head down rather than breach :thumbup: and green light still for swimming and cycling since cervix long and firm, phew!!! I'm just loving my sport at the mo and as the spring comes it will only get lovelier!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry April :hugs:
> 
> Excited for Cassie :happydance:
> 
> I just had a little :cry: DH ran out of petrol so his dad had to go out and give him some money and then his step mom came over with beans and stock cubes and rice etc from her grocery cupboard :cry:
> 
> im so sorry youre having a hard time Trin :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you too! What happened?Click to expand...

firstly i have learnt a close and childhood friend whos 6 months and expecting her first daughter has found out that the baby has a heart defect the left side i cant remember the name starts with a p, anyway my friend has haemophilia so they dont know whether to operate while in womb or after, whether to c sec or not and whether baby will have haemophilia as its passed from mother to daughter :( :cry: 
secondly my brothers whos dad killed himself dont know how he died, they thought he was ill (they were 4 at the time) but they have been hiinting at talking about him to my mum, who some time soon is going to tell them the truth, this is going to be hard, they are 20 now!
thirdly my mum has to have an operation on Tuesday, she wasnt going to tell us but she did in the end, its something to do with her lymph nodes she hasnt said exactly what but there was black shadows when she went before now she has lumps etc they will be looking when they operate etc, i dont know what to make of it, and im a bit upset she wasnt going to tell me! 
i think thats it! just all to do with sadness really :(


----------



## mummyApril

James' new face
 



Attached Files:







IMG02950-20120221-1405.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG02952-20120221-1605.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry April :hugs:
> 
> Excited for Cassie :happydance:
> 
> I just had a little :cry: DH ran out of petrol so his dad had to go out and give him some money and then his step mom came over with beans and stock cubes and rice etc from her grocery cupboard :cry:
> 
> im so sorry youre having a hard time Trin :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you too! What happened?Click to expand...
> 
> firstly i have learnt a close and childhood friend whos 6 months and expecting her first daughter has found out that the baby has a heart defect the left side i cant remember the name starts with a p, anyway my friend has haemophilia so they dont know whether to operate while in womb or after, whether to c sec or not and whether baby will have haemophilia as its passed from mother to daughter :( :cry:
> secondly my brothers whos dad killed himself dont know how he died, they thought he was ill (they were 4 at the time) but they have been hiinting at talking about him to my mum, who some time soon is going to tell them the truth, this is going to be hard, they are 20 now!
> thirdly my mum has to have an operation on Tuesday, she wasnt going to tell us but she did in the end, its something to do with her lymph nodes she hasnt said exactly what but there was black shadows when she went before now she has lumps etc they will be looking when they operate etc, i dont know what to make of it, and im a bit upset she wasnt going to tell me!
> i think thats it! just all to do with sadness really :(Click to expand...

Oh April I'm so sorry :hugs: Wish there was something I could do :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry April :hugs:
> 
> Excited for Cassie :happydance:
> 
> I just had a little :cry: DH ran out of petrol so his dad had to go out and give him some money and then his step mom came over with beans and stock cubes and rice etc from her grocery cupboard :cry:
> 
> im so sorry youre having a hard time Trin :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you too! What happened?Click to expand...
> 
> firstly i have learnt a close and childhood friend whos 6 months and expecting her first daughter has found out that the baby has a heart defect the left side i cant remember the name starts with a p, anyway my friend has haemophilia so they dont know whether to operate while in womb or after, whether to c sec or not and whether baby will have haemophilia as its passed from mother to daughter :( :cry:
> secondly my brothers whos dad killed himself dont know how he died, they thought he was ill (they were 4 at the time) but they have been hiinting at talking about him to my mum, who some time soon is going to tell them the truth, this is going to be hard, they are 20 now!
> thirdly my mum has to have an operation on Tuesday, she wasnt going to tell us but she did in the end, its something to do with her lymph nodes she hasnt said exactly what but there was black shadows when she went before now she has lumps etc they will be looking when they operate etc, i dont know what to make of it, and im a bit upset she wasnt going to tell me!
> i think thats it! just all to do with sadness really :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh April I'm so sorry :hugs: Wish there was something I could do :nope:Click to expand...

thanks Trin :hugs: hope youre ok xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

:hug: April. Such sad things, I hope the best for all xxxx

I just looooove Jame's new face!! :awww: He looks mighty pleased with himself! I can imagine the reaction from you and the girls has spurred him on too :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Sorry April :hugs:
> 
> Excited for Cassie :happydance:
> 
> I just had a little :cry: DH ran out of petrol so his dad had to go out and give him some money and then his step mom came over with beans and stock cubes and rice etc from her grocery cupboard :cry:

Poofuckness 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kit last night I made a fabric hanging bag to put plastic bags in, for the utility cupboard. I thought this might interest you since you're quite into hoovers and domestic products at the moment. 

Essie I love butterfly print things! Pic?

EDIT: seen pic of butterfly dress! It's super lovely Essie!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :hug: April. Such sad things, I hope the best for all xxxx
> 
> I just looooove Jame's new face!! :awww: He looks mighty pleased with himself! I can imagine the reaction from you and the girls has spurred him on too :haha:

thankyou B, he is so funny, we pull that face at him and he copies us! hope youre having a good time with your rents xx


----------



## mummyApril

pancake time!


----------



## Mollykins

April/trin, so sorry you two are dealing with all this. :hugs: :hugs:

Newbs, GORGE POT! I nuv it. :awww: Do we have any name possibilities?? :)

I have a random desire to paint my nails red.....


----------



## Mollykins

I've found that Leo will actually take a pacifier now! Only when screamy... Maybe because he's teething? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, glad your sore neck is resolving itself


----------



## kit_cat

Aww, April I'm so sorry about all your sad news. I hope there's the best possible outcome in each case :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

'Tis a sad day for friends of our family. The shop that has been run by their family for nearly 90 years has finally gone to the wall. Recession and the monopolies from the big supermarkets have made it impossible for them to continue running at a loss. Shame, shame, shame :nope:

USA girls, Trin and B...is this kind of thing happening a lot in your respective parts of the world? Do you maybe have stricter laws in terms of monopolisation? :-k


----------



## Mollykins

At least where I have lived and how we (my family) try to live... Supporting the local businesses is a huge thing.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I've found that Leo will actually take a pacifier now! Only when screamy... Maybe because he's teething? :shrug:

Hi Moll :hi:

If he's having a good old chew on it then it is likely is down to the teething. Oddly, Cara would occasionally take a dummy up until a month or so ago...now she looks like you've put something disgusting in her mouth :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Does any other turtle baby like the pacifier when teething?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> At least where I have lived and how we (my family) try to live... Supporting the local businesses is a huge thing.

The local businesses just cannot compete with the supermarket giants here, and it's so sad to see. Not enough is done to support the little man as far as I can see :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> 'Tis a sad day for friends of our family. The shop that has been run by their family for nearly 90 years has finally gone to the wall. Recession and the monopolies from the big supermarkets have made it impossible for them to continue running at a loss. Shame, shame, shame :nope:
> 
> USA girls, Trin and B...is this kind of thing happening a lot in your respective parts of the world? Do you maybe have stricter laws in terms of monopolisation? :-k

This is happening a lot. We have a huge union called COSATU which, at the moment, is trying VERY hard to keep Walmart out of SA. The irony is that a lot of consumers want Walmart because all they can focus on is the cheap products. They don't take into account the HUGE job losses that will take place

There is a move toward buying local which supports smaller shops - like ours: we buy only local veggies which supports about 30 local farmers and we sell locally


----------



## Mollykins

There's always a big push here to support local businesses, bumper stickers even that say, "shop local!" :haha: or "I support ____ farm" I know Walmart stores here always cause problems for local businesses and city/town that is being "invaded" always fights it, sometimes they win.


----------



## Mollykins

I have a confession....

This is the longest I've breastfed any of my children... :blush:


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> I have a confession....
> 
> This is the longest I've breastfed any of my children... :blush:

Well done :thumbup: I'm hoping for that with Tori. I did 6 months with Ch'ien and Toine and only 12 weeks with Tarq


----------



## Essie

Trin :hugs: I'm sorry for your money worries. I wish there was some easy solution but when you're already scrimping where you can it's not easy. I hope you figure out a solution. 

April so much sadness :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> I have a confession....
> 
> This is the longest I've breastfed any of my children... :blush:

That's great Molly, do you have any plans for how long you want to continue?


----------



## kit_cat

Back later.......must ZUMBA!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Does any other turtle baby like the pacifier when teething?

We got teether which is like a pacifier, but in the shape of the gumline. Lyra will occasionally take that when teething. Normally she just spits them out. I guess the action of sucking helps with the pain.


----------



## Mollykins

I was young, dumb, and without a support system when I had my first and though I wanted to breastfeed, I only lasted 2 weeks. I know now that she wasn't latching properly but at the time I only knew she had the mouth of a baracuda and couldn't take it any more. :( My second was only 2.5 months


----------



## mummyApril

im ready for bed me, but dont want to until i have an update from Cassie!


----------



## Essie

Here's the ribbon I've bought for my cake. It looks blue but in real life it's dark purple. In planning to use the star ring to make a bow like I've done in the pic. I've been making my bunting too. I feel like Bethany with my projects :haha:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/a19705d9.jpg


----------



## Mollykins

I'm hoping for 6+ months or at least a natural weaning. I.e. he decides


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is sleeping a lot... Teething or growing?


----------



## Mollykins

Loving the ribbon. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We do use the local markets and the small shops in France. About 10yrs ago all the sports shops started closing around my way (something I'd notice obviously!) on account of the enormous success and monopoly of Decathlon but funnily enough in the last 2yrs several small bike and running shops have _reopened_ in the area, so there's been a kind of turn around recently in that domain. Food shopping is still very market based, twice weekly in most towns and villages.


----------



## poas

Hello! Lots of beautiful pics  but almost equally a lot of heartache-big hugs all round  
I'm so crap lately but have just about kept up I think, and have rhymed to try and remember
Essie lovely dress...ie
Trin-still in
...OK, forgot the others but you get the juvenile point of my thinking  
X x x


----------



## Mollykins

I'm going to be flying with 3 children... All by myself. Oh my...


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just did my cycling, my mum is inspired and wants a daily sport. She'll never do one though, she hates sport! She just likes the idea of it but not the reality at all :haha: 

Essie I'm glad you're having fun with your projects, looking good! :happydance:

I CAN'T FIND NEWBIE'S POT PIC! :hissy: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## Mollykins

I think I need to send some pics to Kit


----------



## HollyMonkey

Close your eyes very tight and hope for the best Molly! :plane: You'll muddle through, the girls will love it and Leo will scream alot but you'll manage and the air hostesses will be really helpful and half the other passengers will be too. The other half will roll their eyes and stuff their earplugs further in and tut and sigh but worry not about them, we don't care about that half :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks B. I'm glad you are enjoying your time with your parents. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Hope this posts - keep getting chucked off

Molly, maybe a combination, and maturing a bit = more sleep :shrug: Whatever it is, don't question it :haha:

Tarqtarq is sick :nope: Fetched him from school and he said he was really tired. My mom took us out for smoothies for lunch (he had eaten already, I don't starve my child!) and he fell asleep at the table and said "Normally I don't feel so well today" (normally is the word of the day). He had a bit of a temp and huge glands. There is a child in Grade 1 at his school who was sent to hospital with convulsions and was later diagnosed with meningitis....hope he doesn't have it :nope:

Night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poas

I love James new face  
Kit your idea for gift is lovely, you're very kind
B, glad you're being ran around for  
Hayley I can't see the nursery as link won't work on my tablet, but I'm sure it's lovely  how is wedding coming along?
Essie, sorry Lyra is poorly again, can't wait to see your creations  
Trin and Cassie, hope both of your little ladies are behaving? Maybe a photo of baby reed tomoro eh?  
April and Molly, sorry for the badness, hope your little men are cheering you up nicely  
Luna, how's it going? Is rhyko trying food yet?
Ginge, how many hamsters do you have now? The babies must be tiny?!
Sarah, how is liitle elina doing? Are you bored of pregnancy yet?I was by the 29 week mark! Although I do miss some of esme's moving about I do NOT miss the huge rib breaking kicks!
Addie sorry you have such crappy heartburn, I had it really bad with Harris and it's such a hideous feeling x
Newbie, cute pot  
Crunchie how is Lauren? What 'tricks' has she learnt of late?
I saw Clare and Freya today, lovely  Freya really is a big girl and so alert and cute  
Emandi how is finlay? And is dh any better now?
Jaynie, how are you?where are you?
If i missed someone I am truly sorry x x x


----------



## mummyApril

Cassie text me, they are going to see if they can break her waters at about 1:30!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Hey Lissy, how is the shop going? Is it open every day? And how is Miss Esme?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hope this posts - keep getting chucked off
> 
> Molly, maybe a combination, and maturing a bit = more sleep :shrug: Whatever it is, don't question it :haha:
> 
> Tarqtarq is sick :nope: Fetched him from school and he said he was really tired. My mom took us out for smoothies for lunch (he had eaten already, I don't starve my child!) and he fell asleep at the table and said "Normally I don't feel so well today" (normally is the word of the day). He had a bit of a temp and huge glands. There is a child in Grade 1 at his school who was sent to hospital with convulsions and was later diagnosed with meningitis....hope he doesn't have it :nope:
> 
> Night all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

oh no, hope Tarq is better soon! and that its nothing serious! sending lots of well wishes and love x


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Cassie text me, they are going to see if they can break her waters at about 1:30!!!!!! :happydance:

Eeeee our next turtle baby could be here tomorrow! Pass on my love, I'll be thinking of her x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis a sad day for friends of our family. The shop that has been run by their family for nearly 90 years has finally gone to the wall. Recession and the monopolies from the big supermarkets have made it impossible for them to continue running at a loss. Shame, shame, shame :nope:
> 
> USA girls, Trin and B...is this kind of thing happening a lot in your respective parts of the world? Do you maybe have stricter laws in terms of monopolisation? :-k
> 
> This is happening a lot. We have a huge union called COSATU which, at the moment, is trying VERY hard to keep Walmart out of SA. The irony is that a lot of consumers want Walmart because all they can focus on is the cheap products. They don't take into account the HUGE job losses that will take place
> 
> There is a move toward buying local which supports smaller shops - like ours: we buy only local veggies which supports about 30 local farmers and we sell locallyClick to expand...

So if Walmart hasn't invaded yet, who is the big player in SA?


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Hope this posts - keep getting chucked off
> 
> Molly, maybe a combination, and maturing a bit = more sleep :shrug: Whatever it is, don't question it :haha:
> 
> Tarqtarq is sick :nope: Fetched him from school and he said he was really tired. My mom took us out for smoothies for lunch (he had eaten already, I don't starve my child!) and he fell asleep at the table and said "Normally I don't feel so well today" (normally is the word of the day). He had a bit of a temp and huge glands. There is a child in Grade 1 at his school who was sent to hospital with convulsions and was later diagnosed with meningitis....hope he doesn't have it :nope:
> 
> Night all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Oh no I hope Tarq just has a bug and is better soon :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm hoping for 6+ months or at least a natural weaning. I.e. he decides

Well done Molly! I was very fortunate to make it to six months breast feeding due to my little diva's desire to move on and grow up...I hope Leo decides the same at a mutually agreeable time :thumbup: For me, it was a nice easy way to bring that chapter to an end :)


----------



## Mollykins

Oh Trin, I hope he doesn't get it! Poor bunny.


----------



## mummyApril

im off to bed whatever texts i get from Cassie i shall pass on to here x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I think I need to send some pics to Kit

Fire away my lovely.... :)


----------



## kit_cat

Oh no Trin..surely not (about Tarq)...fingers crossed it's just a wee bug :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

*So exciting that the next turtle baby is on her way!!!!*


----------



## Mollykins

The boys are so outnumbered on the thread. :haha: 
Kit, photos might have to wait.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> The boys are so outnumbered on the thread. :haha:
> Kit, photos might have to wait.

No problemos :thumbup:

Yes, and ever increasingly outnumbered it seems :lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, I'm off to bed now....must rest my zumba'd out body :thumbup:

Night night...can't wait to hear Cassie's update tomorrow....she'll be a mummy!! :cry::cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Kit. 

Cassie! Good luck darling!


----------



## Mollykins

With every pound you gain, it adds 2.5 pounds of pressure on your hips... No wonder pregnancy kills you. :shock:


----------



## LunaLady

Can't wait to meet Cassie's little one!!! :dance:


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. Met with the pediatrician and I like her a lot. There are 8 doctors in the practice so I will have to wait and see what the others are like. I have only heard good things tho. We are supposed to go to dinner for a friends birthday but there are going to be 14 of us and I am not in the mood. I am getting a lot of low cramping ( maybe didn't drink enough water today, I was chugging milk bc it stops my heart burn) We will prob be out to eat for like 2 hours or so at a place I dont want to go. DH doesn't want to go either I kept him up all last night moving around and then he worked all day and is just exhausted so he said to wake him up at 6:30 and we will decide if we are going or not.

I can't wait to hear from Cassie!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstbaby25

Just popped on to say Good Luck Cassie! 

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

So happy we are staying in. My body is done for the day. I am going to have DH bring me dinner in bed when he wakes up. That sounds like the perfect night to me!!

Got a package in the mail. We got a diaper pail 2 Sophie giraffes and the letter says bath towels and little toy mirrors are coming as well!!


----------



## Sarachka

No cassie news?


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Sarah, how are you and little Miss Elina?


----------



## kit_cat

Morning! Nothing from Cassie? April....any texts??


----------



## mummyApril

no updates yet, maybe shes pushing her little girl into the world now :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

Whew, took 2 Stopayne tablets on an empty stomach and feeling a bit wooooooooooooo. Better go eat my brunch


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 'Tis a sad day for friends of our family. The shop that has been run by their family for nearly 90 years has finally gone to the wall. Recession and the monopolies from the big supermarkets have made it impossible for them to continue running at a loss. Shame, shame, shame :nope:
> 
> USA girls, Trin and B...is this kind of thing happening a lot in your respective parts of the world? Do you maybe have stricter laws in terms of monopolisation? :-k
> 
> This is happening a lot. We have a huge union called COSATU which, at the moment, is trying VERY hard to keep Walmart out of SA. The irony is that a lot of consumers want Walmart because all they can focus on is the cheap products. They don't take into account the HUGE job losses that will take place
> 
> There is a move toward buying local which supports smaller shops - like ours: we buy only local veggies which supports about 30 local farmers and we sell locallyClick to expand...
> 
> So if Walmart hasn't invaded yet, who is the big player in SA?Click to expand...

We have Massmart who own our big retailers. The whole Walmart thing is that they want to buy a huge percentage of Massmart. So then they would own all our supermarket chains.

A couple of years ago the government reopened trade with China and allowed more Chinese imports. The result was that our entire local shoe trade shut down. My granddad is a shoe designer and he had to close his company. My uncle was a rep for shoe components and he lost his job because most of the companies he sold to closed down. The same thing happened with the clothing industry


----------



## TrinityMom

Thanks for all the well wishes for Tarq. He is much better this morning. Still pale but far more chipper. I LOOOOOOOVE Echinacea Premium :thumbup: So he's gone to school. My mom is there so if he feels sick she'll let me know


----------



## Essie

Morning,

I have actually managed to put Lyra down asleep (normally she sleeps on me) so have switched on my laptop! Had an email from my new job asking if i can go in on Tuesday to finalise some bits for my ID card. Unfortunately my mum is away next week so won't be able to watch Lyra for me. I think i'll have to ring my new boss and ask whether it'd be okay to bring Lyra with me :wacko:

Trin glad to hear Tarq is feeling better today :thumbup:

Eagerly awaiting news of Cassie, it's so exciting. New turtle hatchlings :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

MOrning again! I said hi and then fell straight back asleep. 

I was dreaming about cassie all morning. Hope everything is going well. No one has posted on her FAcebook either so looks like everyone is in the dark.


----------



## Sarachka

I've been thinking about how I'll deal with texting / posting during labour. 

I guess I'll text or post as much as I can up until the point I can't. Then I plan to text & post ASAP after her arrival. 

I'll ask my 'Real life' friends if they want an "any hours" text incase it happens in the middle of the night, otherwise they can just learn on facebook I guess.


----------



## mummyApril

Maybe she meant half 1 today :shrug: or she could still be in labour? Or just enjoying her bundle? Either way I hope they're ok, Sarah you could text me at any hour and I'd post here for you I always wake in the night anyway x


----------



## kit_cat

I keep checking in just in case there's news..but nothing! It's eerily quiet!

Sezi...I want an any hours text when it's your turn if you would be so kind? :flower: Tooooooooooooo excited even thinking about it :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

April can you pm me your number or text me on it if you still have mine. I had it when I was on my old phone during my iPhone smash time!


----------



## Essie

Someone has just posted on facebook that Cassie hasn't had her yet. I hope she's doing okay.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> I keep checking in just in case there's news..but nothing! It's eerily quiet!
> 
> Sezi...I want an any hours text when it's your turn if you would be so kind? :flower: Tooooooooooooo excited even thinking about it :wohoo:

yeah AS IF were going to get any sleep anyway


----------



## Crunchie

April !!!!!!!!

Thank you SO much for the vest and the remote ! It's totesamaze

I know you have had a tough start to the week so you didn't have to post it so soon xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

im really worried about my friend :( i think shes suicidal


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> im really worried about my friend :( i think shes suicidal

Oh dear..why do you think this April?


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> April !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you SO much for the vest and the remote ! It's totesamaze
> 
> I know you have had a tough start to the week so you didn't have to post it so soon xxxx

its absolutely fine, i saw the vest and thought Lauren NEEDS that lol x


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im really worried about my friend :( i think shes suicidal
> 
> Oh dear..why do you think this April?Click to expand...

2 years ago she lost her fiance of 6 years then through those 2 years shes lost 3 more people really close to her, shes been depressed etc, but shes written something on her twitter along lines of 'sorry she has to go for a while but will always look over us!' shes not answering her phone, she lives 40 miles away but i think il have to get the train and go to her house


----------



## Sarachka

April that is very worrying. Do you have any contacts like a family member of hers you can msg or call? Or could you call the police and say you're worried?


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I keep checking in just in case there's news..but nothing! It's eerily quiet!
> 
> Sezi...I want an any hours text when it's your turn if you would be so kind? :flower: Tooooooooooooo excited even thinking about it :wohoo:
> 
> yeah AS IF were going to get any sleep anywayClick to expand...



Imagine if B and I go into labour at the same time! Y'all will be beside yourselves!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April that is very worrying. Do you have any contacts like a family member of hers you can msg or call? Or could you call the police and say you're worried?

iv messaged her step daughter i feel sick!


----------



## addie25

April I would call someone who lives close to her or the police. One time a child (16 years old) told me she was cutting herself for the purpose of killing herself so I called her mother about a billion times but her mom was busy drinking at a bar so I called her school and told them what she said and they called the police and took her to the hospital. The girl thanked me for helping her. When people say things like that it is because they want help, if they didn't want someone to step in they wouldn't say anything.


----------



## addie25

We are all going to have the babies close together. Even tho I am 3-4 weeks behind we plan on delivering at 38 weeks. :thumbup::thumbup: I think I wil text Newbie to put it on here when I have the girls I won't have a free hand to post something pretty and long rt away with a daughter in each arm :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

KK have to go get my hair done. Talk in a bit!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

any news on cassie?:wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

i got through to her! god i feel sick!


----------



## mummyApril

cos im getting big
 



Attached Files:







IMG02955-20120222-1520.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarachka

Oh phew April. Such a relief. How is she?


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> cos im getting big

aww he is soo cute:cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

Jeez here comes the heartburn and backache. Haven't had it for ages but it's def that egg I had at lunch. I knew egg was bad!!!! Aghhhhhhhbbb time to pop a couple of codeine I'm affraid.


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> any news on cassie?:wohoo:

None! There has been a social media blackout in Newcastle by the looks of it lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Oh phew April. Such a relief. How is she?

she said shes ok just having a bad day, i said if she needed me to let me know she can even come here or il go there just got so worried :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> cos im getting big
> 
> aww he is soo cute:cloud9:Click to expand...

thanks Clare hows Freya and yourself?


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah I'm sorry your in pain again, how you feeling now? X


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarah I'm sorry your in pain again, how you feeling now? X

I've managed to settle it a bit but still not great, thanks for asking.

April, you've set me off onto some kind of nesting / DIY spree. I'm looking at those sofas, and rugs, and sideboards and x5s!

Part of the wooden flooring was done today, with the rest being done tomorrow and Friday. The dining room has been such an ugly dumping ground for so long, we're determined to make it a nice room now.


----------



## emandi

Hello turtles, how are you all? 
I know I still owe you my birth story, I'm sorry I'm struggling to find some time to breathe. Realising the age gap between my children is not great :wacko: as Emily doesnt have her naps anymore and doesn't go to school yet. 
Went for hearing test with Finley today after 40 minutes inside no success. Will have to go again.
He has been very unsettled lately, so I did a little research why he keeps choking (often twice!) while breastfeeding and found out I have overactive let down (my milk runs too fast). Found some really useful advice :thumbup:.
Any of you had/have this?


----------



## Sarachka

*EMANDI!!! I've missed you!
*
Can't offer any BF advice as you know, but I am sure the experts will be on soon. There's the BF forum here too which I checked out today, looks like they have LOOOOOADS of helpful info there.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I'm sorry your in pain again, how you feeling now? X
> 
> I've managed to settle it a bit but still not great, thanks for asking.
> 
> April, you've set me off onto some kind of nesting / DIY spree. I'm looking at those sofas, and rugs, and sideboards and x5s!
> 
> Part of the wooden flooring was done today, with the rest being done tomorrow and Friday. The dining room has been such an ugly dumping ground for so long, we're determined to make it a nice room now.Click to expand...

good! its fun to nest and get nice things! i definitely think an x5 is a must lol im in love with my living room now, next is my bedroom, but thats a while away!


----------



## mummyApril

emandi said:


> Hello turtles, how are you all?
> I know I still owe you my birth story, I'm sorry I'm struggling to find some time to breathe. Realising the age gap between my children is not great :wacko: as Emily doesnt have her naps anymore and doesn't go to school yet.
> Went for hearing test with Finley today after 40 minutes inside no success. Will have to go again.
> He has been very unsettled lately, so I did a little research why he keeps choking (often twice!) while breastfeeding and found out I have overactive let down (my milk runs too fast). Found some really useful advice :thumbup:.
> Any of you had/have this?

ooh no i have no idea about that but Trin/Luna will know! hope it gets under control, im sorry youre finding it hard! :hugs:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> *EMANDI!!! I've missed you!
> *
> Can't offer any BF advice as you know, but I am sure the experts will be on soon. There's the BF forum here too which I checked out today, looks like they have LOOOOOADS of helpful info there.


Thank you Sarachka for missing me :flower:. Never been busier in my life!
And thanks for mentioning bf forum :thumbup:, hope one day I'll have a look.
How is your heartburn now? Any better? Sorry you are being in pain :hugs:.


----------



## emandi

Hello April :flower:, sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:. Any answer from her stepdaughter? Hope she is ok.

I didn't even know Cassie was admitted in hospital :shrug:. Oh dear! Is it preeclampsia? Hope the are ok. Will have to keep checking more regularly :blush:.


----------



## mummyApril

is it just coincidence that Cassie's last post was her 1000th and now shes going to have her buba?


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi, info is patchy but yes I think what happened is she attended a routine mid wife appointment and they picked up pre-eclampsia and sent her to the birth centre. I guess there they gave her induction drugs?


----------



## emandi

mummyApril said:


> is it just coincidence that Cassie's last post was her 1000th and now shes going to have her buba?

That must be a sign :thumbup:.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Emandi!! :wave: I've finally caught you on!! :happydance: LOVE the new avatar... he is sooo adorable! him and his big sis :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

hi Emandi i did get through to her in the end thank goodness! shes ok xx


----------



## emandi

newbie_ttc said:


> Emandi!! :wave: I've finally caught you on!! :happydance: LOVE the new avatar... he is sooo adorable! him and his big sis :awww:


Newbie!!!
How are you? How is your pregnancy? Hope you are not working too hard. Any scans, bump pictures yet?Hope I didn't missed them :blush:.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Emandi :hugs:

For the overactive letdown, my boy's pedi said to de-latch him from the breast and put the soft inside of your forearm over your nipple and gently hug in toward yourself for 10 seconds or so. That seems to work just fine for Rhyko... but poor feller is 5 months old and still sputters a bit sometimes! :haha:

Hope that makes sense and helps some! :hugs:


----------



## emandi

LunaLady said:


> Hi Emandi :hugs:
> 
> For the overactive letdown, my boy's pedi said to de-latch him from the breast and put the soft inside of your forearm over your nipple and gently hug in toward yourself for 10 seconds or so. That seems to work just fine for Rhyko... but poor feller is 5 months old and still sputters a bit sometimes! :haha:
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps some! :hugs:

Hellooooo :hi:

Thank you, that's what I'm going to try. 
Poor Rhyko, hope it gets better with time.
Finley chokes and throws up big time! sometimes all feed, luckily we don't have many carpets in house. Still lots to learn, even this is my second child. Don't remember having this problem with Emily.


----------



## LunaLady

emandi said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emandi :hugs:
> 
> For the overactive letdown, my boy's pedi said to de-latch him from the breast and put the soft inside of your forearm over your nipple and gently hug in toward yourself for 10 seconds or so. That seems to work just fine for Rhyko... but poor feller is 5 months old and still sputters a bit sometimes! :haha:
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps some! :hugs:
> 
> Hellooooo :hi:
> 
> Thank you, that's what I'm going to try.
> Poor Rhyko, hope it gets better with time.
> Finley chokes and throws up big time! sometimes all feed, luckily we don't have many carpets in house. Still lots to learn, even this is my second child. Don't remember having this problem with Emily.Click to expand...

When Rhyko was little he had really bad acid reflux which would cause him to choke and vom while feeding, too - because stuff would be coming up while he was trying to drink. Is Finley choking at the very beginning of nursing or closer to the middle/end of a nursing session?
And, does his vom smell like 'nothing' (spit up) or actual puke smell?


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emandi :hugs:
> 
> For the overactive letdown, my boy's pedi said to de-latch him from the breast and put the soft inside of your forearm over your nipple and gently hug in toward yourself for 10 seconds or so. That seems to work just fine for Rhyko... but poor feller is 5 months old and still sputters a bit sometimes! :haha:
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps some! :hugs:
> 
> Hellooooo :hi:
> 
> Thank you, that's what I'm going to try.
> Poor Rhyko, hope it gets better with time.
> Finley chokes and throws up big time! sometimes all feed, luckily we don't have many carpets in house. Still lots to learn, even this is my second child. Don't remember having this problem with Emily.Click to expand...

That works. Also, feeding on your back or reclining with him on top of the breast will help so he has to work against gravity a bit. 
This is an article I give to moms with this issue https://kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html


----------



## poas

Hi all, exciting stuff going on  back when kids are in bed x


----------



## TrinityMom

Poor Tarq had a temp again and put himself to bed with his puppy toy at 6pm :nope: Wasn't even worried baout being on his own in the bedroom which he normally is

And my Stopayne wore off at around 4:30 :nope: SO tempted to take more but I will try not to

On a happier note, I made samp and beans for the first time ever, which is quite embarrassing because it is a very traditional SA meal. The only other time I ate it it was awful but this was divine :cloud9: New dirt cheap and very filling meal :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

LunaLady said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emandi :hugs:
> 
> For the overactive letdown, my boy's pedi said to de-latch him from the breast and put the soft inside of your forearm over your nipple and gently hug in toward yourself for 10 seconds or so. That seems to work just fine for Rhyko... but poor feller is 5 months old and still sputters a bit sometimes! :haha:
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps some! :hugs:
> 
> Hellooooo :hi:
> 
> Thank you, that's what I'm going to try.
> Poor Rhyko, hope it gets better with time.
> Finley chokes and throws up big time! sometimes all feed, luckily we don't have many carpets in house. Still lots to learn, even this is my second child. Don't remember having this problem with Emily.Click to expand...
> 
> When Rhyko was little he had really bad acid reflux which would cause him to choke and vom while feeding, too - because stuff would be coming up while he was trying to drink. Is Finley choking at the very beginning of nursing or closer to the middle/end of a nursing session?
> And, does his vom smell like 'nothing' (spit up) or actual puke smell?Click to expand...

thank you Luna :hugs: for your advice again.
Finley chokes mostly at the beginning of nursing and his spittings don't really smell, it's just milk.


----------



## mummyApril

sorry Tarq is unwell again Trin x


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> Poor Tarq had a temp again and put himself to bed with his puppy toy at 6pm :nope: Wasn't even worried baout being on his own in the bedroom which he normally is
> 
> And my Stopayne wore off at around 4:30 :nope: SO tempted to take more but I will try not to
> 
> On a happier note, I made samp and beans for the first time ever, which is quite embarrassing because it is a very traditional SA meal. The only other time I ate it it was awful but this was divine :cloud9: New dirt cheap and very filling meal :thumbup:


Helloooo Trin :flower:, thank you for the link-very useful info :thumbup:.
Hope you feel better tomorrow. And Tarq as well :awww:.


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi- I have/fads forceful let downs, I just hand expressed a bit into a burp cloth to get passed that part.

Trin, sorry little man is feeling poorly again. Shame. :( 

Cassie! Thinking of you!

Note from me.... I just want to be moved already! Ack!


----------



## Mollykins

What was Finley's date if birth and birth weight (need for the front page)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening Gremlins! :flower: 

I don't see any Pink Congrats so I assume Cassie is still sweating it out?!!!

Well we've had a super (and long!) day out- I took my parents to some of my fave tramping grounds- the chateau, the restaurant under the arcades on the market square, where we had lunch with my ex (my parents are still in touch and chummy with him and they like to meet up when they're over) and we went to Holly's favourite park with the slide and merry-go-round.:happydance: It was _beautiful_ weather and we had coffee in the sunshine at outdoor cafés for the first time this year :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I just looooove sunny café moments!

Just fedded and bedded a happy but exhausticated Hollypop, and I think I've exhausted my parents too :blush: 

I bought some clippers for guinea pig toe nails today:thumbup: I'll be trying my hand at trimming furry piggle nails tomorrow for the first time and then if all goes well the Veterinary Surgery will be opening next week, now I can syringe administer rabbit drugs too :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening Gremlins! :flower:
> 
> I don't see any Pink Congrats so I assume Cassie is still sweating it out?!!!
> 
> Well we've had a super (and long!) day out- I took my parents to some of my fave tramping grounds- the chateau, the restaurant under the arcades on the market square, where we had lunch with my ex (my parents are still in touch and chummy with him and they like to meet up when they're over) and we went to Holly's favourite park with the slide and merry-go-round.:happydance: It was _beautiful_ weather and we had coffee in the sunshine at outdoor cafés for the first time this year :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I just looooove sunny café moments!
> 
> Just fedded and bedded a happy but exhausticated Hollypop, and I think I've exhausted my parents too :blush:
> 
> I bought some clippers for guinea pig toe nails today:thumbup: I'll be trying my hand at trimming furry piggle nails tomorrow for the first time and then if all goes well the Veterinary Surgery will be opening next week, now I can syringe administer rabbit drugs too :haha:

Sounds like you're having a fab time!

Remember to look for the vein when you cut the nails...nasty bleeding otherwise which just makes you feel bad. I have to cut Midori (the iguana's) nails soon...not a fun exercise


----------



## LunaLady

emandi said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emandi :hugs:
> 
> For the overactive letdown, my boy's pedi said to de-latch him from the breast and put the soft inside of your forearm over your nipple and gently hug in toward yourself for 10 seconds or so. That seems to work just fine for Rhyko... but poor feller is 5 months old and still sputters a bit sometimes! :haha:
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps some! :hugs:
> 
> Hellooooo :hi:
> 
> Thank you, that's what I'm going to try.
> Poor Rhyko, hope it gets better with time.
> Finley chokes and throws up big time! sometimes all feed, luckily we don't have many carpets in house. Still lots to learn, even this is my second child. Don't remember having this problem with Emily.Click to expand...
> 
> When Rhyko was little he had really bad acid reflux which would cause him to choke and vom while feeding, too - because stuff would be coming up while he was trying to drink. Is Finley choking at the very beginning of nursing or closer to the middle/end of a nursing session?
> And, does his vom smell like 'nothing' (spit up) or actual puke smell?Click to expand...
> 
> thank you Luna :hugs: for your advice again.
> Finley chokes mostly at the beginning of nursing and his spittings don't really smell, it's just milk.Click to expand...

That's good. Doesn't sound like reflux, then! Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

is Cassie's the longest turtle birth?


----------



## mummyApril

he was born 1st of feb and weight i would check fb but i gave it up for lent lol x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> is Cassie's the longest turtle birth?

if it was half 1 last night then yes! if not then no...


----------



## mummyApril

i think mine was quickest but then i cheated lol


----------



## poas

April I nearly asked (so competitive) how long, then realised...duh!
How are you all?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yep will do Trin! The vet showed me where to cut up to :thumbup: I'll just cut half a millimetre off to be safe though :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

I bet mine was the longest... :haha: Waters broken for 10 days and 55 hours of labor! :wacko:

I bet Cassie has had her little bundle and is just enjoying her before returning to the digital world :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bed
Night night turtles
Hope to wake up to turtlet news tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Helloooha:flower:, i'm very sorry for my over 24 hour absence again i was busy wedding plan making last night and then had a nightmare day today. My little chunky munkie woke up with a blotchy rash all around his neck, legs, back ,ears everywhere virtually:cry:........so i rang doctors and she was a b**** (receptionist) and said it didnt matter he was 6 months old covered in a rash as long as it wasnt failing the ''glass test'', and said she would triage us.........a few mins later my mobile rings same snotty woman who huffedly told me doctor said she would have to squeeze him in at 11.20 :growlmad::growlmad: WTF,SO VERY CROSS BY NOW. My friend said to take him a&e by this time he was asleep so waited for him to wake as didnt want people poking and prodding him when he had been woken up etc as he would sceam the hospitaal down, get there a nurse on reception takes details puts pressure on a spotty area and says ''its not meningitas is it :growlmad: so what you brought him here for?? go your gps'' OMG Hayley is now livid (all this sorry is after already parking once and getting again sleeping nate out of car seat into loan pushchair-which i add they forgot to give me the rain cover too so pram is sodden as it was pissing it down and i neeeded cash for hospital law breaking car park fees)......that was pointless as i got free parking as we were'nt in there long a bloody nough:growlmad:, gets back to drs sign in screen tells me its 10.50 app anyway not 11.20 but is 15 mon delay finally after asking 4 times with a starving and still sleepy nate we get seen at 11.40:growlmad::growlmad:..............and she didnt have a sodden clue what it is and said his ears ,temp etc was fine and he was alert and smiling eating and drinking so it was nothing she could put her finger on :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: i am very very cross about it all.
Oh and when the receptioist rang back earlier from drs i forgot to say sorry- she asked for sammie moores , nathanials mum -errr no love hayley pennell nathanials mummy !! They have only gone and only changed me and reece on address and not nate thick as **** or what :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:anyway i have give some calpol and he is very maud and clingy and sleepy and thirsty and is now in bed but is still eating drinking filling nappues so what do i do:shrug::cry:



CASSIE IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU BABES :pink::pink:



Crunchie said:


> Oh Lauren will gobble up something we have made one day and the next she looks at me like I am Insane !!!
> 
> What pram have you got ? That's terrible
> 
> I get pram envy really bad..... I am so getting a new one with the next bubba ...
> I think on Facebook Claire said she has had 3 so far so I don't feel bad lol


hey crunch we did have the mothercare MY4 until yesterday !! After me putting 40 quid towards it mind :growlmad:we we're allowed to choose another pushchair as i wasnt very happy and this obviously came across and she said she didnt think it was good idea going for repair so we are now waiting for a mothercare SPIN in the new colou ink:thumbup:, they gave us the display black one but you know i dont think i want it:dohh:it doesnt sit up no where near as much as the MY4 did :shrug:and doesnt seem as robust .what do you have??




Essie said:


> Lovely videos of Nate, him laughing woke Lyra up :haha: what pram do you have?
> 
> Kit I think your pamper box idea is lovely. Hopefully she'll take you up on the opportunity to have a bit of "me" time. Wish I had a friend to do that for me.
> 
> Crunch glad your KIT day was okay, and bonus you got paid for all day!
> 
> We are off shopping with my mum this morning for an outfit for me to wear to Lyras christening. I want to pick up a couple of scrap books as well so I can start those. I thought I might have to cancel our trip but now she's awake Lyra seems quite chirpy. Temp is down as well :thumbup:


Hey Essie pram talk **see above**
did you get an outfit sorted ??

Glad lyra liked vids:thumbup:




Sarachka said:


> you likey my new siggy?

:thumbup: my lighty is onny !! haha!!


Anyways sory again for one's absence please forgive m on grounds of **act 765893553poorly baby**


----------



## new mummy2010

Haha, you all reading my big purple post lol!!!!

April im sorry for your friend and that you cant get to her ,can jay not let you have a lift at weekend and he look after the children fo the day?? or bring her back to yours friday to sunday have some fun chiling and laughing at kiddies ?


----------



## new mummy2010

Night night Trin


----------



## new mummy2010

I tried my wedding dress on at the bridal boutique today...amongst my nadness and crossness and poorly baby cuddling !! was fab


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> What was Finley's date if birth and birth weight (need for the front page)


Hi Molly :flower:, sorry I missed you.
Thank you for your advice. Fed Finley about hour ago, pulled him off my breast shortly after he started sucking a caught some squirting milk in muslin. Then put him back again. I think it worked well :thumbup:.

Finley's date of birth was 1st of February, and his weight was 7lb (or 3.180kg).
Thank you :kiss:.


----------



## new mummy2010

​





The room mum has booked for our wedding night:cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

Emandi - love the new avatar and the name you have choosen too


----------



## Sarachka

lovely big purple post from Hails, not so lovely being messed around by docs and hospital etc!!!

my back and heart burn are still really bad and I made the mistake of eating some of the food I made for OH. Turns out I make an AMAZING mac & cheese!! first time I've tried it and it was NOM NOM. Has done NOTHING for my heartburn though


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Hayley...sounds like a nightmare. Shame people can't be a bit more sensitive when they must know you'll be so stressed and worried. Hope Nate is ok, I'm sure it'll just be one of these weird unexplainable things :hugs:

Ooooo, nothing like prancing round in your dress for a while eh :cloud9: Bet you were stunning! That room looks stunning too...I would love a bubbly bath in that big tub! You are in for a treat!!


----------



## kit_cat

Hayley...I must ask. You refer to people as "maud"....now, to me Maud is an old lady's name but I'm pretty sure you've not changed Nate's name to Maud, so what is maud? Sorry..I'm a stoopid Scottish woman :blush:


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> lovely big purple post from Hails, not so lovely being messed around by docs and hospital etc!!!
> 
> my back and heart burn are still really bad and I made the mistake of eating some of the food I made for OH. Turns out I make an AMAZING mac & cheese!! first time I've tried it and it was NOM NOM. Has done NOTHING for my heartburn though


:nope:, oh dear no more mac cheese for you then lady:winkwink:



kit_cat said:


> Oh Hayley...sounds like a nightmare. Shame people can't be a bit more sensitive when they must know you'll be so stressed and worried. Hope Nate is ok, I'm sure it'll just be one of these weird unexplainable things :hugs:
> 
> Ooooo, nothing like prancing round in your dress for a while eh :cloud9: Bet you were stunning! That room looks stunning too...I would love a bubbly bath in that big tub! You are in for a treat!!

I know i can not blooming wait .even though we are doing it small scale (ish) its proving very time consuming.
And i was chuffed that i fit in it cos i had it like 3 years ago having only had reece and now after little exercise i stiill fit in it perfect:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Helloooha:flower:, i'm very sorry for my over 24 hour absence again i was busy wedding plan making last night and then had a nightmare day today. My little chunky munkie woke up with a blotchy rash all around his neck, legs, back ,ears everywhere virtually:cry:........so i rang doctors and she was a b**** (receptionist) and said it didnt matter he was 6 months old covered in a rash as long as it wasnt failing the ''glass test'', and said she would triage us.........a few mins later my mobile rings same snotty woman who huffedly told me doctor said she would have to squeeze him in at 11.20 :growlmad::growlmad: WTF,SO VERY CROSS BY NOW. My friend said to take him a&e by this time he was asleep so waited for him to wake as didnt want people poking and prodding him when he had been woken up etc as he would sceam the hospitaal down, get there a nurse on reception takes details puts pressure on a spotty area and says ''its not meningitas is it :growlmad: so what you brought him here for?? go your gps'' OMG Hayley is now livid (all this sorry is after already parking once and getting again sleeping nate out of car seat into loan pushchair-which i add they forgot to give me the rain cover too so pram is sodden as it was pissing it down and i neeeded cash for hospital law breaking car park fees)......that was pointless as i got free parking as we were'nt in there long a bloody nough:growlmad:, gets back to drs sign in screen tells me its 10.50 app anyway not 11.20 but is 15 mon delay finally after asking 4 times with a starving and still sleepy nate we get seen at 11.40:growlmad::growlmad:..............and she didnt have a sodden clue what it is and said his ears ,temp etc was fine and he was alert and smiling eating and drinking so it was nothing she could put her finger on :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: i am very very cross about it all.
> Oh and when the receptioist rang back earlier from drs i forgot to say sorry- she asked for sammie moores , nathanials mum -errr no love hayley pennell nathanials mummy !! They have only gone and only changed me and reece on address and not nate thick as **** or what :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:anyway i have give some calpol and he is very maud and clingy and sleepy and thirsty and is now in bed but is still eating drinking filling nappues so what do i do:shrug::cry:
> 
> 
> 
> CASSIE IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU BABES :pink::pink:
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lauren will gobble up something we have made one day and the next she looks at me like I am Insane !!!
> 
> What pram have you got ? That's terrible
> 
> I get pram envy really bad..... I am so getting a new one with the next bubba ...
> I think on Facebook Claire said she has had 3 so far so I don't feel bad lol
> 
> 
> hey crunch we did have the mothercare MY4 until yesterday !! After me putting 40 quid towards it mind :growlmad:we we're allowed to choose another pushchair as i wasnt very happy and this obviously came across and she said she didnt think it was good idea going for repair so we are now waiting for a mothercare SPIN in the new colou ink:thumbup:, they gave us the display black one but you know i dont think i want it:dohh:it doesnt sit up no where near as much as the MY4 did :shrug:and doesnt seem as robust .what do you have??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely videos of Nate, him laughing woke Lyra up :haha: what pram do you have?
> 
> Kit I think your pamper box idea is lovely. Hopefully she'll take you up on the opportunity to have a bit of "me" time. Wish I had a friend to do that for me.
> 
> Crunch glad your KIT day was okay, and bonus you got paid for all day!
> 
> We are off shopping with my mum this morning for an outfit for me to wear to Lyras christening. I want to pick up a couple of scrap books as well so I can start those. I thought I might have to cancel our trip but now she's awake Lyra seems quite chirpy. Temp is down as well :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Essie pram talk **see above**
> did you get an outfit sorted ??
> 
> Glad lyra liked vids:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> you likey my new siggy?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: my lighty is onny !! haha!!
> 
> 
> Anyways sory again for one's absence please forgive m on grounds of **act 765893553poorly baby**Click to expand...

and breathe..... sorry for your shitty day, maybe he has what James had a viral infection? Doctors are so strict now and its really not on when you have little ones!


----------



## mummyApril

c section on obem, not sure i can watch it without getting anxiety lol


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Haha, you all reading my big purple post lol!!!!
> 
> April im sorry for your friend and that you cant get to her ,can jay not let you have a lift at weekend and he look after the children fo the day?? or bring her back to yours friday to sunday have some fun chiling and laughing at kiddies ?

im def going down this weekend, Jay has no car so no chance of lift lol i dont mind getting the train x


----------



## kit_cat

Someone just congratulated Cassie on FB!!!!!! :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Someone just congratulated Cassie on FB!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo:

Just came on to post this! :happydance: new baby turtle


----------



## kit_cat

:yipee: :dance: :wohoo: :pink: :baby: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

i think its the same as mardy Kit, hows you? youve been really quiet today x


----------



## mummyApril

i dont know if i can do this no facebook malarky! omg omg omg!


----------



## Sarachka

April, send Cassie a text!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i think its the same as mardy Kit, hows you? youve been really quiet today x

Ahhh, thanks April.. maud=mardy :thumbup: That's like moody? 

I'm fine thanks..just been really busy getting ready for the weekend :thumbup:

I really hope your friend is ok...sounds like she could do with some support.


----------



## mummyApril

i sent saying congrats i dont want to bombard too much lol, glad youre ok Kit and yes she does, shes going to come over one day soon x


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Hayley...I must ask. You refer to people as "maud"....now, to me Maud is an old lady's name but I'm pretty sure you've not changed Nate's name to Maud, so what is maud? Sorry..I'm a stoopid Scottish woman :blush:

I may be spelling it wrong i mean a cling on ''mard arse'' yes mard lol sorry maud:dohh::blush:


----------



## mummyApril

anyone got tissues? obem sobbing!


----------



## kit_cat

*passes tissue* SOB! :cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

not watched last weeks yet....i need my bed ladies nighty night see you tomorrow x


----------



## kit_cat

Night Hayley..me too. Night all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

night Kit and Hayley, God i bawled it and Jay was crying and said if we dont have another baby hes going to leave me, guess im single haha


----------



## mummyApril

i have a confession :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

i went on facebook BUT only because i needed to see Cassies wall


----------



## Mollykins

Congrats Cassie! :hugs: :kiss: Can't wait for pics!


----------



## firstbaby25

Yay for Cassie :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

So many incorrect incidences of "your" on facebook tonight. 

If anyone uses one on my wall when I have my baby, I will be forced to kill you.


----------



## Sarachka

Can't watch OBEM tonight as the tv is unplugged. Our wooden flooring is being layed today - Friday so we are without TV until then. Tomorrow it will be on C4 On Demmand and I can catch it on there. 

I've also downloaded the new season of Teen Mom 2 as I know I won't be able to wait!


----------



## mummyApril

I WANT DETAILSSSSSSSS I WANT PICSSSSSS <<<impatient lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> So many incorrect incidences of "your" on facebook tonight.
> 
> If anyone uses one on my wall when I have my baby, I will be forced to kill you.

im constantly looking out for this now and it realllyyyyy bugs me and i have to bite my tongue and not say anything haha


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Can't watch OBEM tonight as the tv is unplugged. Our wooden flooring is being layed today - Friday so we are without TV until then. Tomorrow it will be on C4 On Demmand and I can catch it on there.
> 
> I've also downloaded the new season of Teen Mom 2 as I know I won't be able to wait!

this is why i have to have 2 tv's that would annoy me too much


----------



## newbie_ttc

sezi your going to be a great mummy!! :haha: :argh:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Can't watch OBEM tonight as the tv is unplugged. Our wooden flooring is being layed today - Friday so we are without TV until then. Tomorrow it will be on C4 On Demmand and I can catch it on there.
> 
> I've also downloaded the new season of Teen Mom 2 as I know I won't be able to wait!

the 2nd season of teen mom 2 just wrapped here. i hate u girls are behind over there b/c none of my friends watch it and i have no one to discuss it with! :sulk: a new season of 16 & preggo starts in a month


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> sezi your going to be a great mummy!! :haha: :argh:

those hormones are making you brave lol


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Can't watch OBEM tonight as the tv is unplugged. Our wooden flooring is being layed today - Friday so we are without TV until then. Tomorrow it will be on C4 On Demmand and I can catch it on there.
> 
> I've also downloaded the new season of Teen Mom 2 as I know I won't be able to wait!
> 
> the 2nd season of teen mom 2 just wrapped here. i hate u girls are behind over there b/c none of my friends watch it and i have no one to discuss it with! :sulk: a new season of 16 & preggo starts in a monthClick to expand...

i hate that you get it before me lol season 4 of 16&p needs to be good, i couldnt watch the trailer over here


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Can't watch OBEM tonight as the tv is unplugged. Our wooden flooring is being layed today - Friday so we are without TV until then. Tomorrow it will be on C4 On Demmand and I can catch it on there.
> 
> I've also downloaded the new season of Teen Mom 2 as I know I won't be able to wait!
> 
> the 2nd season of teen mom 2 just wrapped here. i hate u girls are behind over there b/c none of my friends watch it and i have no one to discuss it with! :sulk: a new season of 16 & preggo starts in a monthClick to expand...
> 
> i hate that you get it before me lol season 4 of 16&p needs to be good, i couldnt watch the trailer over hereClick to expand...

looks like there's going to be more drama this season, as if that were possible. at least one of the girls deals with abortion this season... i'm assuming a past pregnancy maybe? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Can't watch OBEM tonight as the tv is unplugged. Our wooden flooring is being layed today - Friday so we are without TV until then. Tomorrow it will be on C4 On Demmand and I can catch it on there.
> 
> I've also downloaded the new season of Teen Mom 2 as I know I won't be able to wait!
> 
> the 2nd season of teen mom 2 just wrapped here. i hate u girls are behind over there b/c none of my friends watch it and i have no one to discuss it with! :sulk: a new season of 16 & preggo starts in a monthClick to expand...
> 
> i hate that you get it before me lol season 4 of 16&p needs to be good, i couldnt watch the trailer over hereClick to expand...
> 
> looks like there's going to be more drama this season, as if that were possible. at least one of the girls deals with abortion this season... i'm assuming a past pregnancy maybe? :shrug:Click to expand...

youd think they wouldnt be stupid enough the second time round :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Yay Cassie!!!!Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Looking at Facebook people are referring to the baby as Emmie. I know that is the name cassie said they were thinking of.


----------



## mummyApril

I think Cassie called her Emmie :)


----------



## mummyApril

Weird sarah synchronised posting haha


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations on Miss Emmie!


----------



## Mollykins

So.


----------



## Mollykins

Hi.


----------



## Mollykins

I am...


----------



## Mollykins

...the awesome...


----------



## Mollykins

... Molly ninja! :ninja:


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Molly! :dance:

Congrats to Cassie! :dance:

We bought a camp trailer today! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Very cool Luna! :thumbup:

Newbie, I've decided, though I have girl vibe for you, you must have a boy and even out the boy to girl ratio on the thread. :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarachka said:


> So many incorrect incidences of "your" on facebook tonight.
> 
> If anyone uses one on my wall when I have my baby, I will be forced to kill you.

Is that opposed to 'you're' I have missed the your you're beef!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> So many incorrect incidences of "your" on facebook tonight.
> 
> If anyone uses one on my wall when I have my baby, I will be forced to kill you.
> 
> Is that opposed to 'you're' I have missed the your you're beef!Click to expand...

Missed as in you haven't noticed?! *You're* joking!


----------



## Sarachka

I look like a panda today bc of all the pain meds I had to take yesterday due to the heartburn. I was worried about Elina even though they're prescription meds but she's dancing away as I type. I think it's bc Alice is laying on my tum and she can feel the pressure. 

What's everyone doing today? I'm hoping that the lounge floor will be finished so I can set the room up again. Then it's just the dining room.


----------



## Sarachka

Currently my dining room and lounge both have pale beige walls and they'll have oak hardwood flooring. I'm thinking about a feature wall in both. The dining room has never really been decorated properly and has always been a dumping ground for laundry, shopping, shoes etc. now that the repulsive green carpet has gone I can see how it could easily be a very nice room. I'm thinking of green tones to bring a bit of colour, perhaps this wallpaper

https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0315068/0315068_l2.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

My lounge has a really lame attempt at a beige/brown/red theme. I have a red blanket, vase, 2 cushions and a set of candles lol. That too needs to be developed more. I quite like this paper for a feature wall

https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0307226/0307226_l2.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

I know you're big on spelling/grammar and punctuation but I have missed your beef with these specific words :winkwink:

I meant to put a ? In my last post - deliberate error! :haha:

I'm off work to move my friend in tomorrow :D and a night out is on the cards :)


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=343930&d=1329983969
FROM CASSIE AND EMMIE!!!

WELCOMING EMMIE ANNABELLE BORN AT 7:43PM WEIGHING 7LB 12OZ 
Look who i get to wake up to everyday! Just an update for everyone. Had pre-pre-eclampsia so got transferred to Newcastle hospital via ambulance from Hexham so got induced, waters broke and constant medication for bp. Was contracting Tuesday and had her yesterday at 7:43pm I was knackered being in hospital had no sleep while here or any food! I was shattered. Eventually got an epidural, then had to take some medication to pick up my contractions as they died down at 9cm dilated (gutted) they estimated she would be here by 1-2pm and we got put back until 7:43pm I was shattered. Then her heartbeat was dropping all the time when i pushed so they dressed me for c-section, but had a go at cutting me and using forceps! It was horrible I screamed at the man doing it but was worth everything i absolutely am in love! She had to be monitored for her sugar levels and hopefully my bp is down so I can be transferred back to my local hospital! Eash labour was awful i turned into a devil but so worth my cuddles that I am having right now! Oh and she is guzzling the boobie milk down! 
Cassie is asking after you all and will hopefully be back soon with Emmie Annabelle Reed by her side, big hugs from them :)
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

omg she is gorgeeeeeous! i love her


----------



## Mollykins

I can't see the pic :(


----------



## mummyApril

James kissing his new turtle cousin :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02958-20120223-0832.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummyApril

can you now Molly?
 



Attached Files:







emmie.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Essie

Ooh she is so gorgeous. Send Cassie lots of love from us. Her labour sounds hard, but cuddles with that cutie must make it seem a distant memory. :cloud9: thank you for the update April.


----------



## Essie

And she's little, Cassie was worried about her being a biggun wasn't she?


----------



## Sarachka

*Oooh she's soo adorable! Congrats Cassie and Dave! *

Elina has that sleepsuit, it's a Mothercare pack of 3. 

The labour sounds awful but I'm glad everything is OK now!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> And she's little, Cassie was worried about her being a biggun wasn't she?


Yep gives me hope!


----------



## addie25

Omg she is sooooooo adorable!!!! What a beautiful baby congrats Cassie!!


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhhhh, welcome to the world little Emmie and mega congrats to Cassie and Dave. It sounds like a very long and hard labour but also sounds like Cassie has done incredibly well. 

Thanks for the update April and the picture is just adorable :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

Wide awake AGAIN!!


----------



## addie25

I feel bad I keep DH awake with all my tossing and turning and bathroom breaks. He just said he was going to sleep on couch and then a min later came back and said sorry it's not my fault I can't sleep. I wasnt offended that he wanted to sleep on couch I mean he has to work and I'm keeping him up but glad he is back with me!! Our day bed should arrive in a couple weeks so if I start really keeping him up he should use it and not feel bad bc I don't want him tired at work.


----------



## babyhopes2010

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR LITTLE PRINCESS:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

*CONGRATULATIONS CASSIE!!!!! So happy for you and she is absolutely gorgeous! *


----------



## TrinityMom

What a morning!!!!! I had such a bad pain night last night and woke up with full blown MS symptoms - left leg not listening to me at all, tingly feet and really bad pain. I had to take 2 Stopayne again which I feel bad about doing but there was no other option. Came to work thinking I'd have something to eat after my patient at 10 - so around 11. She ended up talking for 2 hours so I'm very swimmy in the head and starving. Just had a smoothie with Mesquite powder so hopefully that will sustain me a bit. They've made a bean and veg curry as the lunch special so when that's ready I'll have some

I'm REALLY hoping that the return of the MS symptoms so badly is indicating a hormonal shift and that Tori is on her way. Just not tonight because it's open day at Tarquin's school for next year tomorrow and then I have a patient who is travelling far to see me. And my mom is taking me out for lunch tomorrow afternoon. So early next week would be good :thumbup:....look at me making useless plans :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## emandi

:yipee: Cassie, huge congratulations!
Emmie is beautiful :baby:.
Enjoy your first mummy moments :hugs:.


----------



## Sarachka

Wowzer I am so jealous now!! I want my baby to be here (fully cooked of course)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry for the post and run...my internet's been a bit dodgy and I have been making mother's day cards.

Sarachka the images on the tiles are going to be disney :)






These are the cards and my home made fish cakes :D


----------



## addie25

I know Sarah I'm jealous also I want it to be may so inca meet my little girls!! 

Im so tire bc I didn't sleep well but have to get up since plumber is coming in 20 min.


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e03a7655.jpg

The very very early beginnings of thinking about a hospital bag. Need to add nappies for the baby and then everything for me. When is the ideal time to do it? Start of mat leave I guess?

So far:
3 sleep suits
1 romper outfit for home coming
1 pr of socks
1 pr of scratch mits
1 blanket
1 muslin
1 Muslim (OH, sorry couldn't resist the obvious joke)
2 hats which I'm hoping will be too big
4 vests


----------



## Sarachka

V nice cards Ginge! I will probably make the one for my mumsie too


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e03a7655.jpg
> 
> The very very early beginnings of thinking about a hospital bag. Need to add nappies for the baby and then everything for me. When is the ideal time to do it? Start of mat leave I guess?
> 
> So far:
> 3 sleep suits
> 1 romper outfit for home coming
> 1 pr of socks
> 1 pr of scratch mits
> 1 blanket
> 1 muslin
> 1 Muslim (OH, sorry couldn't resist the obvious joke)
> 2 hats which I'm hoping will be too big
> 4 vests

:haha: brilliant, i cant believe its not long now i cant wait to meet your baby girl!


----------



## mummyApril

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/418019_1889514414304_1734791970_949440_1344923806_n.jpg

the view in south woodham ferrers today :)


----------



## Essie

Next Wednesday is our Fourth wedding anniversary. The traditional gift is fruits and flowers. I'm thinking of making a little hamper for DH with a fruit loaf, some jam, chocolate covered strawberries etc. Plus some non fruit bits and pieces.


----------



## addie25

I hate going in the Ocean (I love looking at it) but I hate going in it because I feel it is dirty but for some reason I have a strong need to go in it rt now (not that I can bc it is so cold) I am very odd today. I just want the plumbers to finish so that I can go get some outfits. I actually started crying bc I had nothing to wear this morning I am so uncomfortable in my clothes they don't fit me correctly and I have such a hard time walking around stores so the idea of going to get clothes is upsetting.


----------



## Sarachka

I know how yOu feel Addie. I have nothing to wear but the thought of walking round shops, trying stuff on etc sounds like torture.


----------



## Sarachka

April it's a gorgeous day here today. Makes me feel like it's SPRING!! Spring means BABIES


----------



## Sarachka

Can anyone see anything obvious I've missed off the baby list for hospital bag?


----------



## addie25

I just want a few T shirts and new pants. I think I am just cranky bc I didn't sleep I have people in my house again my bathrooms still wont be done after today bc painter has to come and I am in clothes that are making me feel stuck. MAY COME QUICKLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Can anyone see anything obvious I've missed off the baby list for hospital bag?

Your list looks good. I needed more sleepsuits and muslins (I had to send my mum home for more) because lyra was quite sicky and I had to stay a night which I hadnt anticipated.


----------



## Essie

I'm battling Lyra for my parents remote. She's surrounded by toys but only wants the darn remote :dohh: or their newspaper because she quite likes to eat paper.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone see anything obvious I've missed off the baby list for hospital bag?
> 
> Your list looks good. I needed more sleepsuits and muslins (I had to send my mum home for more) because lyra was quite sicky and I had to stay a night which I hadnt anticipated.Click to expand...

Ok cheers, l'll add a couple more. I probably need something like a cardigan too.


----------



## Sarachka

*Hello Bethany, I see you!!!* :hi:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi lovers! 

Last day with my parents- they leave tomorrow :cry: We've had a fun day- we spent 2hrs all in the big bed singing and reading this morning (my mum, dad, Holly, me, bump, dog and 2cats- it was like some mad raft full of loons :fool:) Then I went to the shops while parents played with Holly and got delicious food for a slap up lunch, which I made and 'twas NOMMO-then we went for a lovely walk in the woods with pooface and our wellington boots, and now we're chillaxin' with tea on the sofa :coffee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *Hello Bethany, I see you!!!* :hi:

:wave: You couldn't miss me! My bump has expandicated massively :shock: My mum has just put some stuff in the car to post to you from the UK! And I'll post an envelope of the lighter stuff from here.

Not for baby, but take a can of mineral water spray to l'hopital- I loved that during labour :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG has Cassie's baby been born? No one tells me anything round here! :haha:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

We are all well? :flower: 

One is having trouble catching up on one's slow computer :book: 

Random good news item for The Teflons- the insurance will pay almost the entire electricity repair bill :yipee:


----------



## new mummy2010

Im here im here........first off sezi thanks so much for the text update :hugs:what would i do without you:shrug:,we are doing a table top sale on saturday morning to raise wedding money as its draining us wish us look i have been sorting all day and i have hardly any clothes or shoes now lol!!! or books or anything really:haha:






Sarachka said:


> Currently my dining room and lounge both have pale beige walls and they'll have oak hardwood flooring. I'm thinking about a feature wall in both. The dining room has never really been decorated properly and has always been a dumping ground for laundry, shopping, shoes etc. now that the repulsive green carpet has gone I can see how it could easily be a very nice room. I'm thinking of green tones to bring a bit of colour, perhaps this wallpaper
> 
> https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0315068/0315068_l2.jpg





Sarachka said:


> My lounge has a really lame attempt at a beige/brown/red theme. I have a red blanket, vase, 2 cushions and a set of candles lol. That too needs to be developed more. I quite like this paper for a feature wall
> 
> https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0307226/0307226_l2.jpg


:cloud9:they are both nice i love the dining room choice:thumbup

Congrats on princess Emmie Reed xxxx:hugs:


mummyApril said:


> can you now Molly?

SHE IS ADORABLE, HUGS:hugs:FOR THE SHIT LABOUR THOUGH HUNNY:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie said:


> Next Wednesday is our Fourth wedding anniversary. The traditional gift is fruits and flowers. I'm thinking of making a little hamper for DH with a fruit loaf, some jam, chocolate covered strawberries etc. Plus some non fruit bits and pieces.

THAT SOUNDS LOVELY Essie oops caps lock:dohh:



HollyMonkey said:


> Hi lovers!
> 
> Last day with my parents- they leave tomorrow :cry: We've had a fun day- we spent 2hrs all in the big bed singing and reading this morning (my mum, dad, Holly, me, bump, dog and 2cats- it was like some mad raft full of loons :fool:) Then I went to the shops while parents played with Holly and got delicious food for a slap up lunch, which I made and 'twas NOMMO-then we went for a lovely walk in the woods with pooface and our wellington boots, and now we're chillaxin' with tea on the sofa :coffee:

wow you must have a really big strong bed :haha:



I now have a banging head which needs to go as its a spinning night 

Nate's rash has vanished:thumbup:and he is more himself today:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

urgh feel sick again! dinner washing washing up bath bed! sortedddddd


----------



## addie25

I feel like a lazy blob. DH dad is here building things his mom is cleaning the house n I'm on the couch doing nothing. Feel a bit guilty I can't help n I'm just sitting around as they organize things.


----------



## mummyApril

James has got the proper giggles!


----------



## Mollykins

Oh lord and lady... Looks like we are moving ahead of schedule.


----------



## Mollykins

Emmie is such a gorgeous ickle babe. :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

my daughter just did the loser sign at me because i told her to get ready for bed when she didnt want to! hello teenager! wth! *rude*
Molly are you moving earlier than planned?


----------



## TrinityMom

Major MS flare up today. Can't type much
Chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

TRIN, feel better love. :hugs:

April, yes we are moving earlier. Sorry about the tweeny attitude.


----------



## Sarachka

Whoops didn't plan that 3 hr nap


----------



## mummyApril

oooh Molly are you excited or worried?
Trin hope you feel better in the morning
Addie enjoy relaxing not long and youll be on your toes


----------



## mummyApril

im watching the kings speech


----------



## addie25

I hope you are feeling better Trin.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

I am...:wacko: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I am...:wacko: :haha:

well :hugs: and :thumbup: for you then lol


----------



## Sarachka

Addie your hospital bag will be big!

will the girls have to stay in a few days?


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :howdy:

Bi-zeeeeeee day today! Haven't stopped until now. Big journey tomorrow up to bonny Scotland but shhhhhh, it's a secret from my SIL as it's her 40th birthday and we're going to surprise her :happydance:

I'll have a quick catch up before I start packing for myself....may I say, the amount of stuff we have to take for Cara defies belief....she's only ickle, how can she possibly need a whole boot full of stuff :shrug:

Anywhooooooooooo......................


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> So many incorrect incidences of "your" on facebook tonight.
> 
> If anyone uses one on my wall when I have my baby, I will be forced to kill you.

Your so overreacting!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> ... Molly ninja! :ninja:

:wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Lyra is grinding her teeth, it's like nails down a chalk board.


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> What a morning!!!!! I had such a bad pain night last night and woke up with full blown MS symptoms - left leg not listening to me at all, tingly feet and really bad pain. I had to take 2 Stopayne again which I feel bad about doing but there was no other option. Came to work thinking I'd have something to eat after my patient at 10 - so around 11. She ended up talking for 2 hours so I'm very swimmy in the head and starving. Just had a smoothie with Mesquite powder so hopefully that will sustain me a bit. They've made a bean and veg curry as the lunch special so when that's ready I'll have some
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping that the return of the MS symptoms so badly is indicating a hormonal shift and that Tori is on her way. Just not tonight because it's open day at Tarquin's school for next year tomorrow and then I have a patient who is travelling far to see me. And my mom is taking me out for lunch tomorrow afternoon. So early next week would be good :thumbup:....look at me making useless plans :haha:

Oh Trin..sounds horrible..all the pain I mean. I hope this passes quickly. Doesn't pregnancy normally give you relief from your MS symptoms? 

I do hope Tori arrives in a timely fashion :haha:


----------



## Essie

Trin I hope your symptoms ease soon :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Molly when are you moving now?


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I feel like a lazy blob. DH dad is here building things his mom is cleaning the house n I'm on the couch doing nothing. Feel a bit guilty I can't help n I'm just sitting around as they organize things.

Enjoy it while it lasts addie for soon you will be a very busy lady indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

ooooh there's a RUSSIAN on OBEM next week!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Oh lord and lady... Looks like we are moving ahead of schedule.

Ooooo, what's the new plan Molly??


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie your hospital bag will be big!
> 
> will the girls have to stay in a few days?

Yes it will be!! We will stay in hospital 2 days if it is a vaginal and 4 days if it is a c section. Hopefully they will be born between 37-38 weeks and not earlier bc then there is a possibility they will need the nicu but I doubt it I think they will be born at the rt time and a good weight. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi lovers!
> 
> Last day with my parents- they leave tomorrow :cry: We've had a fun day- we spent 2hrs all in the big bed singing and reading this morning (my mum, dad, Holly, me, bump, dog and 2cats- it was like some mad raft full of loons :fool:) Then I went to the shops while parents played with Holly and got delicious food for a slap up lunch, which I made and 'twas NOMMO-then we went for a lovely walk in the woods with pooface and our wellington boots, and now we're chillaxin' with tea on the sofa :coffee:

Sounds like you're all having a great time...you've all gone a bit Von Trapp :thumbup: Enjoy the rest of the time with them :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Well lovely ladies, I must bid you all a fond farewell for the next few days. I hope you all have a lovely weekend and i look forward to a mammoth catch up next week :thumbup:

Take care, love you all :hugs:

PS..If anything big happens (Tori), I'm on text/BBM :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

wahhh will miss you Kit enjoy yourself and will be sure to let you know if Tori makes an appearance :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Lyra is grinding her teeth, it's like nails down a chalk board.

Eurgh! I can imagine the noise :wacko:

Oh, meant to ask..does Lyra now have two on top and two on bottom?


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry I missed everyone. :( New plan is that the kids and I will be flying out on the 21st. :shock: So soon.


----------



## LunaLady

Wow, Molly - that is so exciting!

Do you have a place lined up? Or are you staying with family until you find a place?

:dance: A new chapter in your lives! I can't wait for pictures!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

We have a place lined up but not until the 1st so we will be staying with my sister for that week. :)


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, so sorry your MS is acting up! That's poofucks. Maybe it means Tori soon :dance:

Kit, have fun in Scotland! Sounds like a wonderful little vacay and I do expect a picture of two of the bonny landscape! :thumbup:

April, what a cheeky girl you have! Sounds like how I was at that age...!

Hayley, glad Nate's rash has gone! Phew! Those kinds of things are so worrisome when they crop up!

Sarah, cute little pink things for your baby bag! I never had a hospital bag, so nothing to input there... are you still maybe doing cloth diapering?? I've been so very happy with the cloth diapers we chose... and my goodness does it save money! Diapers are very expensive, I think.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> We have a place lined up but not until the 1st so we will be staying with my sister for that week. :)

Sounds like fun!! Why are you and the kiddos leaving early?


----------



## LunaLady

Today Rhyko and I went to the zoo with our mommy group! Was lots of fun and got to meet some new mommies. It's a small zoo with a really strong local community following - their big thing is that they have some tigers and mountain lions (cougars, pumas... whatever you want to call them!) that they raised from cubs. You all may remember when I went to this zoo last summer when I was pregnant? I took a picture by a bronze turtle statue? The mountain lion cubs were just about 5 weeks old then and so cute... they are 9 months old (teenagers!) now and so adorable! I wanted to pet them... :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

So yesterday we bought a camp trailer! As I mentioned. 
I convinced DH that we shouldn't buy the big fancy hard-side trailer that we looked at at the RV show a couple weekends ago... it was pretty expensive, and I decided that we should just go with a 'tent-trailer' (pop-up camper... not sure how well versed you across the pond girls all are in such things...!) and save our money for other things (our next house!!). So we did. I struck a great deal and bought the trailer before DH had even seen it! :haha:
Here's what it looks like:
https://l.yimg.com/ck/image/A1293/1293166/300_1293166.jpg
https://cache.lespac.com/1/grandephoto/66/9354766/41534054.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Trin, so sorry your MS is acting up! That's poofucks. Maybe it means Tori soon :dance:
> 
> Kit, have fun in Scotland! Sounds like a wonderful little vacay and I do expect a picture of two of the bonny landscape! :thumbup:
> 
> April, what a cheeky girl you have! Sounds like how I was at that age...!
> 
> Hayley, glad Nate's rash has gone! Phew! Those kinds of things are so worrisome when they crop up!
> 
> Sarah, cute little pink things for your baby bag! I never had a hospital bag, so nothing to input there... are you still maybe doing cloth diapering?? I've been so very happy with the cloth diapers we chose... and my goodness does it save money! Diapers are very expensive, I think.


I was indeed planning on cloth diapering but ... well .... laziness strikes.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Trin, so sorry your MS is acting up! That's poofucks. Maybe it means Tori soon :dance:
> 
> Kit, have fun in Scotland! Sounds like a wonderful little vacay and I do expect a picture of two of the bonny landscape! :thumbup:
> 
> April, what a cheeky girl you have! Sounds like how I was at that age...!
> 
> Hayley, glad Nate's rash has gone! Phew! Those kinds of things are so worrisome when they crop up!
> 
> Sarah, cute little pink things for your baby bag! I never had a hospital bag, so nothing to input there... are you still maybe doing cloth diapering?? I've been so very happy with the cloth diapers we chose... and my goodness does it save money! Diapers are very expensive, I think.
> 
> 
> I was indeed planning on cloth diapering but ... well .... laziness strikes.Click to expand...

I am the queen of lazy... but it's not too bad! I never fold them or anything - they go from the dryer to his room in a laundry basket and I just pick them out of there and then toss the used ones in the wet bag and then that whole thing just gets tossed in the wash. Usually I can get DH to switch them over, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

I spend about....Mmmm $26 on diapers a month. Every now and again I drop $6 on wipes. Cheap enough for me :blush: I just can't manage cloth diapers I'm top of everything else.


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, cute little pink things for your baby bag! I never had a hospital bag, so nothing to input there... are you still maybe doing cloth diapering?? I've been so very happy with the cloth diapers we chose... and my goodness does it save money! Diapers are very expensive, I think.
> 
> 
> I was indeed planning on cloth diapering but ... well .... laziness strikes.Click to expand...
> 
> I am the queen of lazy... but it's not too bad! I never fold them or anything - they go from the dryer to his room in a laundry basket and I just pick them out of there and then toss the used ones in the wet bag and then that whole thing just gets tossed in the wash. Usually I can get DH to switch them over, too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

What do you do when you're out? Carry round a nasty wet liner until you're home? This is the main thing putting me off, that and the fact that they don't actually seem very absorbent 



Mollykins said:


> I spend about....Mmmm $26 on diapers a month. Every now and again I drop $6 on wipes. Cheap enough for me :blush: I just can't manage cloth diapers I'm top of everything else.


Yeah I thought nappies were way more expensive than they are, another reason I gave up the idea.


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> I spend about....Mmmm $26 on diapers a month. Every now and again I drop $6 on wipes. Cheap enough for me :blush: I just can't manage cloth diapers I'm top of everything else.

The disposables we have bought a few times are the free and clear ones from Whole Foods and they are about $.40 per diaper! But they are perfume, dye and chlorine free and that's important to me. :shrug:

We use cloth wipes, too. In a wipes warmer :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, cute little pink things for your baby bag! I never had a hospital bag, so nothing to input there... are you still maybe doing cloth diapering?? I've been so very happy with the cloth diapers we chose... and my goodness does it save money! Diapers are very expensive, I think.
> 
> 
> I was indeed planning on cloth diapering but ... well .... laziness strikes.Click to expand...
> 
> I am the queen of lazy... but it's not too bad! I never fold them or anything - they go from the dryer to his room in a laundry basket and I just pick them out of there and then toss the used ones in the wet bag and then that whole thing just gets tossed in the wash. Usually I can get DH to switch them over, too! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do when you're out? Carry round a nasty wet liner until you're home? This is the main thing putting me off, that and the fact that they don't actually seem very absorbent
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I spend about....Mmmm $26 on diapers a month. Every now and again I drop $6 on wipes. Cheap enough for me :blush: I just can't manage cloth diapers I'm top of everything else.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought nappies were way more expensive than they are, another reason I gave up the idea.Click to expand...

When we are out I put the wet diapers in a water proof bag. The diaper covers I have you can wipe dry and reuse multiple times until they are 'dirty'. And the cloth prefolds I have are very absorbent. I think it maybe depends on the brand :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Meant to say as well, good buy on your camper Luna!:thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Meant to say as well, good buy on your camper Luna!:thumbup:

Thanks! We're very excited. I'm mostly excited about the fact that it's about 1/4 the price of the thing DH wanted... :haha:

We're booking some camping trips, now! :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Camper looks good Luna :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Lyra is grinding her teeth, it's like nails down a chalk board.
> 
> Eurgh! I can imagine the noise :wacko:
> 
> Oh, meant to ask..does Lyra now have two on top and two on bottom?Click to expand...

Two bottom, one top. But the other top one is almost through.


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Essie! :hugs:

Oh, my... I think I request a picture of Lyra with this toothy grin!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Thanks, Essie! :hugs:
> 
> Oh, my... I think I request a picture of Lyra with this toothy grin!!! [-o&lt;

I will try and get a picture later. She is very good at knowing when im trying to take a picture and swaps her smiling/giggling for a deadpan expression :haha: but I will do my best :thumbup:

She seems to have settled (after an hours feed!) so I'm hoping to get some more sleep. Night night :sleep:


----------



## Mollykins

Night Ess. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

Night night, Essie! :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Awesome Luna you guys will have such fun times in the camper!!

It's 1am and my good friend acid woke me up!!!! DH just put on a cute song that goes " go to sleep u little babe" lol he's cute. Ok had some milk now time to try and sleep.


----------



## Essie

I spy Cassie! How are you and gorgeous baby Emmie doing?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning dudes, I'll be back with you today because my parents leave soon, and dh is back tomorrow from skiing, so you'll get spammed in between :haha:

Sarachka as you know I used cloth nappies for over a year but when I went out for any length of time I took diposables so as not to carry dirty nappies around Paris or in my bike basket. But to be honest I don't think they're such a saving as all that, not once baby is a bit bigger and not crapping at every feed. :shrug: And at toys r us you can get such good deals on nappies nowadays- cloth nappies have lost their golden glow for me they had when I was pregnant with Holly and when using them with her. They weren't much hassle though so that's the cool thing, especially if you only have one bubs in nappies to deal with.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well spotted Essie!! Hello Cassie! :hi: :hugs: Welcome to the early birds club!! Are you feeding Emmie? What a cute name!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is where my mum gets weepy soon, saying bye bye to Holly:cry: Back soon, they've loaded their luggage now..


----------



## Mollykins

Aww B. So sad about your mum and dad leaving. :( At least though you've had a good visit eh? :hugs:


----------



## cassie04

I had a baby!:happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

B, can you remind me of your due date?


----------



## Mollykins

Yes you did Miss Cassie! Congrats on you beautiful Miss Emmie, she's absolutely gorgeous darling. Good job. :hugs: How do you feel?


----------



## Mollykins

Thread clearer here! ....suppose I should go off to sleep. Dentist appointment in 7 hours. :(


----------



## cassie04

Ihave literally just read all your lovely posts while me and emmie were working hard to get her out! Thank you all so much! Iv found it hard to reply to everyone but we appreciated all your kind words! Yes I'm just casually lying on my side having morning cuddles with emmie while she suckles on the boobie ( she loves the boob). We got back to my local hospital last night which is nice! Yes literally was the hardest thing iv ever done this labour malark! It was like ever hour or 2 there was a new problem! That we were faced with! But look at the end result! I just can't stop staring at her!im lucky Cos although the labour was hideous emmie is a really good baby, content and took to breastfeeding straight away! 

Dave is in complete awe of her! He is amazing with her! Absolute natural! And was so supportive throughout (although I think he got worried at times) but he said he had never seen me scream or shout the wAy I did at the surgeon when he was cutting me and ripping me with them forceps! :haha: I must admit I did apologise after to the surgeon as I'm usually rather a polite person :haha: I'm rather tender and bruised everywear I was cut for the forceps but still tore as well (he had to basically make me a new bum :blush:) and I'm very bruised and swollen down there! And I think I had every drip and monitor prodded into my skin so sore from all the poking around. 

I didnt get my planned waterbirth and everything went wrong But I just love her so much I'd do it again tomorow if I could have her all over again! Wish I could send u pics but can't as on my phone! Oh and while I was pushing they were saying it's going to be a big one and she is dainty compared to what we all thought! 

Anyway, I'm thinking of you all and sorry I struggled to keep everyone informed (dave even said to me should I update the turtles and I shouted at him not the time! I think I was having sore contractions by then :haha:) he even ended getting a £50 parking fine Cos he was just late putting a new ticket on his car cos I wouldn't let him leave while getting the epidural in my back!:dohh:

Anyway sending huge lots of love and cuddles from me and emmie! Xxxxxxxxxx can't wait to join mummy turtles for the feeds in the mornings! Xxxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Mollykins said:


> I spend about....Mmmm $26 on diapers a month. Every now and again I drop $6 on wipes. Cheap enough for me :blush: I just can't manage cloth diapers I'm top of everything else.

it would literally be impossible for me to think about it with 3 children the amount of washing i have now id have to potty train James now! lol


----------



## Crunchie

Oh cassie !!!!!

Emmie is so beautiful ! Looks like you did a fab job despite the labour not going as you planned. Enjoy every minute and make sure you rest when you can - let Daddy Dave spoil you both x


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, cute little pink things for your baby bag! I never had a hospital bag, so nothing to input there... are you still maybe doing cloth diapering?? I've been so very happy with the cloth diapers we chose... and my goodness does it save money! Diapers are very expensive, I think.
> 
> 
> I was indeed planning on cloth diapering but ... well .... laziness strikes.Click to expand...
> 
> I am the queen of lazy... but it's not too bad! I never fold them or anything - they go from the dryer to his room in a laundry basket and I just pick them out of there and then toss the used ones in the wet bag and then that whole thing just gets tossed in the wash. Usually I can get DH to switch them over, too! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do when you're out? Carry round a nasty wet liner until you're home? This is the main thing putting me off, that and the fact that they don't actually seem very absorbent
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> I spend about....Mmmm $26 on diapers a month. Every now and again I drop $6 on wipes. Cheap enough for me :blush: I just can't manage cloth diapers I'm top of everything else.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought nappies were way more expensive than they are, another reason I gave up the idea.Click to expand...

you can get 2 boxes of nappies in asda for £20 that last about a month


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Ihave literally just read all your lovely posts while me and emmie were working hard to get her out! Thank you all so much! Iv found it hard to reply to everyone but we appreciated all your kind words! Yes I'm just casually lying on my side having morning cuddles with emmie while she suckles on the boobie ( she loves the boob). We got back to my local hospital last night which is nice! Yes literally was the hardest thing iv ever done this labour malark! It was like ever hour or 2 there was a new problem! That we were faced with! But look at the end result! I just can't stop staring at her!im lucky Cos although the labour was hideous emmie is a really good baby, content and took to breastfeeding straight away!
> 
> Dave is in complete awe of her! He is amazing with her! Absolute natural! And was so supportive throughout (although I think he got worried at times) but he said he had never seen me scream or shout the wAy I did at the surgeon when he was cutting me and ripping me with them forceps! :haha: I must admit I did apologise after to the surgeon as I'm usually rather a polite person :haha: I'm rather tender and bruised everywear I was cut for the forceps but still tore as well (he had to basically make me a new bum :blush:) and I'm very bruised and swollen down there! And I think I had every drip and monitor prodded into my skin so sore from all the poking around.
> 
> I didnt get my planned waterbirth and everything went wrong But I just love her so much I'd do it again tomorow if I could have her all over again! Wish I could send u pics but can't as on my phone! Oh and while I was pushing they were saying it's going to be a big one and she is dainty compared to what we all thought!
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of you all and sorry I struggled to keep everyone informed (dave even said to me should I update the turtles and I shouted at him not the time! I think I was having sore contractions by then :haha:) he even ended getting a £50 parking fine Cos he was just late putting a new ticket on his car cos I wouldn't let him leave while getting the epidural in my back!:dohh:
> 
> Anyway sending huge lots of love and cuddles from me and emmie! Xxxxxxxxxx can't wait to join mummy turtles for the feeds in the mornings! Xxxxx

*
Awww Cassie this sounds VERY like Holly's birth!! Lot's of hideousness for lots of loveliness at the endI can just see you drinking her in with your eyes And don't worry- the feeling that you have a gigantic sore melon between your legs goes away after a couple of weeks Congratulations my lovely, enjoy!!!xxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## mummyApril

cassie04 said:


> Ihave literally just read all your lovely posts while me and emmie were working hard to get her out! Thank you all so much! Iv found it hard to reply to everyone but we appreciated all your kind words! Yes I'm just casually lying on my side having morning cuddles with emmie while she suckles on the boobie ( she loves the boob). We got back to my local hospital last night which is nice! Yes literally was the hardest thing iv ever done this labour malark! It was like ever hour or 2 there was a new problem! That we were faced with! But look at the end result! I just can't stop staring at her!im lucky Cos although the labour was hideous emmie is a really good baby, content and took to breastfeeding straight away!
> 
> Dave is in complete awe of her! He is amazing with her! Absolute natural! And was so supportive throughout (although I think he got worried at times) but he said he had never seen me scream or shout the wAy I did at the surgeon when he was cutting me and ripping me with them forceps! :haha: I must admit I did apologise after to the surgeon as I'm usually rather a polite person :haha: I'm rather tender and bruised everywear I was cut for the forceps but still tore as well (he had to basically make me a new bum :blush:) and I'm very bruised and swollen down there! And I think I had every drip and monitor prodded into my skin so sore from all the poking around.
> 
> I didnt get my planned waterbirth and everything went wrong But I just love her so much I'd do it again tomorow if I could have her all over again! Wish I could send u pics but can't as on my phone! Oh and while I was pushing they were saying it's going to be a big one and she is dainty compared to what we all thought!
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of you all and sorry I struggled to keep everyone informed (dave even said to me should I update the turtles and I shouted at him not the time! I think I was having sore contractions by then :haha:) he even ended getting a £50 parking fine Cos he was just late putting a new ticket on his car cos I wouldn't let him leave while getting the epidural in my back!:dohh:
> 
> Anyway sending huge lots of love and cuddles from me and emmie! Xxxxxxxxxx can't wait to join mummy turtles for the feeds in the mornings! Xxxxx

you just made me well up!:cry: so happy for you Cassie and you did so well going through all of that! So glad Emmie is content and loving the boobie! enjoy every moment of it lovely xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Aww B. So sad about your mum and dad leaving. :( At least though you've had a good visit eh? :hugs:

Thanks Molly:hugs:- and yes, a good visit. I can't believe it's been a whole week though! It's gone sooooooooooooo quickly :shock: Holly came out with quite a few new words this week- she's now going to be really confused when the French clan arrive back from skiing tomorrow afternoon and it all goes back to French :awww:

Holly cried too this time saying goodbye- she's over it now though! That's the cool thing about 2yr olds, they get over it quickly!!


----------



## mummyApril

Luna loving the caravan/camper! youll have fab holidays in that, that Rhyko can look back and remember :)


----------



## mummyApril

ahh B sorry your parents have to go, and bless Holly what a sweetie


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> I had a baby!:happydance:

Not a watermelon? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> B, can you remind me of your due date?

*9th of May 2012*


----------



## Essie

cassie04 said:


> Ihave literally just read all your lovely posts while me and emmie were working hard to get her out! Thank you all so much! Iv found it hard to reply to everyone but we appreciated all your kind words! Yes I'm just casually lying on my side having morning cuddles with emmie while she suckles on the boobie ( she loves the boob). We got back to my local hospital last night which is nice! Yes literally was the hardest thing iv ever done this labour malark! It was like ever hour or 2 there was a new problem! That we were faced with! But look at the end result! I just can't stop staring at her!im lucky Cos although the labour was hideous emmie is a really good baby, content and took to breastfeeding straight away!
> 
> Dave is in complete awe of her! He is amazing with her! Absolute natural! And was so supportive throughout (although I think he got worried at times) but he said he had never seen me scream or shout the wAy I did at the surgeon when he was cutting me and ripping me with them forceps! :haha: I must admit I did apologise after to the surgeon as I'm usually rather a polite person :haha: I'm rather tender and bruised everywear I was cut for the forceps but still tore as well (he had to basically make me a new bum :blush:) and I'm very bruised and swollen down there! And I think I had every drip and monitor prodded into my skin so sore from all the poking around.
> 
> I didnt get my planned waterbirth and everything went wrong But I just love her so much I'd do it again tomorow if I could have her all over again! Wish I could send u pics but can't as on my phone! Oh and while I was pushing they were saying it's going to be a big one and she is dainty compared to what we all thought!
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of you all and sorry I struggled to keep everyone informed (dave even said to me should I update the turtles and I shouted at him not the time! I think I was having sore contractions by then :haha:) he even ended getting a £50 parking fine Cos he was just late putting a new ticket on his car cos I wouldn't let him leave while getting the epidural in my back!:dohh:
> 
> Anyway sending huge lots of love and cuddles from me and emmie! Xxxxxxxxxx can't wait to join mummy turtles for the feeds in the mornings! Xxxxx

So lovely to hear from your sweetie. Glad you and Emmie are doing well. I'm sorry you didn't get your planned birth but that all seems to not matter so much once you're looking down at your baby doesn't it. Emmie sounds like a bf champ already (I was lucky too, Lyra took to it straight away). 

Congratulations to you and Dave, enjoy your snuggle time with your beautiful girlie :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

well off to do the morning duties, happy Fridays all xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm not much given to plans when it comes to all things childbirth but there is one thing..._if _I don't expel early due to giant GD baby induction or natural causes...that as from 37 weeks I'm going to resume totally normal levels of exercise, like an hour rather than 40 mins on the bike each day and going really fast and lots of swimming with butterfly and my arm weights- since I miss doing proper exercise and I'll have to stop for a while after the birth anyway, so in those last 2 or 3 weeks I want to enjoy myself!! And really long picnic walks with Holly and pooface, and my phone of course :haha:


----------



## Essie

At Lunas request for a toothy grin, these were the best I could get. 

Here you can just see the top one peeking out:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/a7a0a302.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/89792772.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> well off to do the morning duties, happy Fridays all xxx

Happy duties. I'm going to make :coffee: and have a catch-o-up here


----------



## HollyMonkey

I smell nice because my mum got me nice perfume for Christmas (we had Christmas this week since we hadn't seen each other at real Christmas:xmas8:) and my dad got me a new Long Wave radio that works brilliantly, much better than my old one :thumbup: It's quite hard finding good LW radios these days.

https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/230200020?$product$


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

On the lurker- I feel like a granny who needs to get her reading glasses out

Went to Tarquin's grade 1 open day at Toine's school this morning. Looooooong! But very good. Grade 7's were our tour guides and they were so condifent and chatty

I'm dead tired tho. Didn't sleep at all last night :nope: got a new patient now. Then fetching kids and then I'm off to see the Iron Lady with my mom, then she's taking dh and I out for an early dinner. Then rugby season starts :happydance:

Then I will sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow the John Lewis site is so fun for sewing stuff and wash bags! I made a make up bag this week, I finished it last night while my mum was knitting. (She made Henry a blanket, he has the most blankets ever now :haha:) I'll post a pic later!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*MORNING TRIN!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> So yesterday we bought a camp trailer! As I mentioned.
> I convinced DH that we shouldn't buy the big fancy hard-side trailer that we looked at at the RV show a couple weekends ago... it was pretty expensive, and I decided that we should just go with a 'tent-trailer' (pop-up camper... not sure how well versed you across the pond girls all are in such things...!) and save our money for other things (our next house!!). So we did. I struck a great deal and bought the trailer before DH had even seen it! :haha:
> Here's what it looks like:
> https://l.yimg.com/ck/image/A1293/1293166/300_1293166.jpg
> https://cache.lespac.com/1/grandephoto/66/9354766/41534054.jpg

This is a really cool camper!!! :thumbup:

Luna do you have a mini baby iron for just doing seams ? I think I need one to save me tramping down to the basement everytime I want to flick a hem over. My mum has one and recommends it:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

One of these mini sewing irons...I think I need one....

https://www.clover-usa.com/aimg/x1_fbe1752d2483fd2dd3d0995edf4d542b.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

Hello...just about to head off...trying to be as up to date as I can before I leave. Luna..cool camper :thumbup: B..glad mum and dad's visit was wonderful and that Holly is now ok :thumbup: Cassie..love you, love Emmie, what a trooper :hugs: Molly..wow, not long until GO GO GO!! Good luck :kiss: Trin,,hope you're better today :hugs: Essie...lovely pics of little gnashers :cloud9: Sezi..how are you now that you've had a few day's rest?

Everyone else big :hugs: and I'll see you all soon :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka both your wallpaper choices look lovely :thumbup:

I have a decorating itch again, I think the basement will be my next victim :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good byeeeee Kit! :wave: We're working BnB shifts between us! :haha:

Have a lovely time!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hmmm I'm going to go and smash up some tiles and do some mosaic now methinks


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to turn the basement into a bicycle emporium


----------



## HollyMonkey

*OH NO!!! My tile cement is all dried up so I need more before I can do my mosaic *


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> On the lurker- I feel like a granny who needs to get her reading glasses out
> 
> Went to Tarquin's grade 1 open day at Toine's school this morning. Looooooong! But very good. Grade 7's were our tour guides and they were so condifent and chatty
> 
> I'm dead tired tho. Didn't sleep at all last night :nope: got a new patient now. Then fetching kids and then I'm off to see the Iron Lady with my mom, then she's taking dh and I out for an early dinner. Then rugby season starts :happydance:
> 
> Then I will sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep!

dont fall asleep in the cinema lol have a good time x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> One of these mini sewing irons...I think I need one....
> 
> https://www.clover-usa.com/aimg/x1_fbe1752d2483fd2dd3d0995edf4d542b.jpg

that looks scary!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hello...just about to head off...trying to be as up to date as I can before I leave. Luna..cool camper :thumbup: B..glad mum and dad's visit was wonderful and that Holly is now ok :thumbup: Cassie..love you, love Emmie, what a trooper :hugs: Molly..wow, not long until GO GO GO!! Good luck :kiss: Trin,,hope you're better today :hugs: Essie...lovely pics of little gnashers :cloud9: Sezi..how are you now that you've had a few day's rest?
> 
> Everyone else big :hugs: and I'll see you all soon :kiss:

have a wonderful time :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

oh thats pooey B


----------



## mummyApril

iv got tons of housework to do but im too tired and im sitting here eating or binge eating on some goodies i got in asda, im definitely hormonal because i dont care lol my day will go, nap housework get girls housework relaxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...

HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> iv got tons of housework to do but im too tired and im sitting here eating or binge eating on some goodies i got in asda, im definitely hormonal because i dont care lol my day will go, nap housework get girls housework relaxxxxx

And what's wrong with that?! I wouldn't worry too much. I bet your house is spotless anyway.


----------



## Sarachka

Things I still need:


Baby gym
Swing
Nappies
Cream
Bath / bowl
Couple of flannels / sponge
Baby wash
Wipes


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie congrats on your adorable little girl. She's sooo lovely!! Are you home now? I had a dream that you lived opposite me and invited me over. You were showing me your TV remote control and told me "and if you press this button Dave brings you anything you want from the kitchen" lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...
> 
> HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!Click to expand...

Dunno:shrug: That's what's written on my papers. That I conceived the 9th August and am due the 9th May :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

In the absence of tile cement I've been making 2 vase wall hangings this morning, like I made for dh for valentine's but the sleek version on wood. They're ready for decorating but I'm still dithering as to how to do them. I have many ideas but am not sure which to do first- 'spose I can always make more of them for my other ideas. Henry defo has big feet


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...
> 
> HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno:shrug: That's what's written on my papers. That I conceived the 9th August and am due the 9th May :shrug:Click to expand...

So your ticker is based on LMP not due date? Is 9th May the date the scans have given you?



HollyMonkey said:


> In the absence of tile cement I've been making 2 vase wall hangings this morning, like I made for dh for valentine's but the sleek version on wood. They're ready for decorating but I'm still dithering as to how to do them. I have many ideas but am not sure which to do first- 'spose I can always make more of them for my other ideas. Henry defo has big feet

I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm decorating mad! Some things I've seen on Matalan's website that I must have for my new and improved lounge and dining room:

https://media.matalan.co.uk/pws/images/catalogue/products/s2454528c000/list/s2454528c000_1.jpg

https://media.matalan.co.uk/pws/images/catalogue/products/s2490906c000/list/s2490906c000_1.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

soooo tired. as soon as the flooring guy is gone, it's bra off and nap time!


----------



## firstbaby25

Daaaaay off :)


----------



## Sarachka

Are u excited to Move your friend in to your girls pad?!?


----------



## Sarachka

My bra is off and I'm in bed - my FAVOURITE state to be in these days &#9829;


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> iv got tons of housework to do but im too tired and im sitting here eating or binge eating on some goodies i got in asda, im definitely hormonal because i dont care lol my day will go, nap housework get girls housework relaxxxxx
> 
> And what's wrong with that?! I wouldn't worry too much. I bet your house is spotless anyway.Click to expand...

Nope, there's toothpaste in the sink from this morning (girls are messy) a towel left on the floor in bathroom, girls room trashed with books paper toys etc, I have a huge pile of washing to put away, dusting and hoovering a few dishes and wash the floors! Mission


----------



## mummyApril

I was like that with Angel! But total opposite with Faye she was a lovely pregnancy lol


----------



## mummyApril

im going to make myself a nice cup of tea and eat a biscuit! look what Crunchie and Lauren sent me its amazing! Its a biscuit!
Crunchie and Lauren thankyou so much i loveeeeee biscuits! :hugs: :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02969-20120224-1417.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby25

Sarah! I ambit we went out last night in the end and I can't see we'll do it today! :haha: sorry I missed you I was chilling with the girls and reading backwards! 

Adams mum came round this morning and took some of her gifts back :haha: so annoying at the time seeing as she had come round to find out that he was tweeting other girls! 

Just in my local housing benefit office, they haven't seen my contract and they need to work out if I owe them anything etc etc...


----------



## addie25

Good morning or afternoon!! Today I am going to rest most of the day and then go to one store to see if I can find an outfit for my shower. I haven't found anything yet!! I'm so tired I went to sleep at 10 and DH woke me when he came to bed at 12 and then I slept another 10 hours!!!


----------



## LunaLady

B, I don't have an iron small as that, but I do have a 'craft iron' and a nice mini ironing board that I can plop up on my cutting table when I need to do some quick seems :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

YAY CASSIE!!!! Baby Emmie is just gorgeous and you did a wonderful job despite everything!! Hope your foof heals up real soon! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Cassie the more I see the more I want! Adams mum was asking me all about when I would have been due (Sunday) and that. I was like nice one ficko! I'd gone weeks without thinking that this whole thing could have been so much worse...


----------



## firstbaby25

Random post that was, it's because Cassie and I got our positive HPT's on the same day!


----------



## LunaLady

Phew, we just had a poopsplotion! :haha:

Essie, Lyra is such a doll! Look at those big girl teeth! She's growing up so fast!!! :awww:


----------



## Essie

LunaLady said:


> Phew, we just had a poopsplotion! :haha:
> 
> Essie, Lyra is such a doll! Look at those big girl teeth! She's growing up so fast!!! :awww:

Not such a doll when those gnashers are biting into my boobies! :haha: 

how's Rhyko doing?


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie I did not consider the teeth vs breastfeeding thing :haha:


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie I did not consider the teeth vs breastfeeding thing :haha:

Yeah not pleasant :wacko: I read that reacting can make babies do it again to see what happens so I silently cringe and try to get her unlatched.


----------



## Sarachka

Going back to work is going to hit me like a ton of bricks on Monday!!

Think it's a McDonald's dinner kinda day


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah I think reactions to a lot of things where children (and animals) are concerned should be considered! She really is coming along. I feel bad because I had some stuff for TTC - but binned some of it. Are you interested in a communal CBFM? Kit donated it to me and I will gladly pass along...


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Jaynie! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Phew, we just had a poopsplotion! :haha:
> 
> Essie, Lyra is such a doll! Look at those big girl teeth! She's growing up so fast!!! :awww:
> 
> Not such a doll when those gnashers are biting into my boobies! :haha:
> 
> how's Rhyko doing?Click to expand...

Ooofta... yeah, I'm not looking forward to that! I have really sensitive nipples... always have, so I can only imagine... it hurts enough as it is when he bites down with just his gums!! :dohh:

Rhyko is doing well! Only woke ONCE to eat last night! :cloud9: He slept 6 and a half hours before his first feed... ahhhh, so nice!


----------



## LunaLady

Meant to say... the biggest reason I cloth diaper really is that I prefer organic cotton on Rhyko's bottom than the stuff that's in disposables. The cost savings and such are an added bonus. :thumbup: Likely there are better restrictions as to what they put in diapers in the UK, but in the US they are allowed to put some nasty stuff in there... stuff that's been banned from being used in women's pads and such. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...
> 
> HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno:shrug: That's what's written on my papers. That I conceived the 9th August and am due the 9th May :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So your ticker is based on LMP not due date? Is 9th May the date the scans have given you?
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In the absence of tile cement I've been making 2 vase wall hangings this morning, like I made for dh for valentine's but the sleek version on wood. They're ready for decorating but I'm still dithering as to how to do them. I have many ideas but am not sure which to do first- 'spose I can always make more of them for my other ideas. Henry defo has big feetClick to expand...
> 
> I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee.Click to expand...

Still dunno:shrug: At my 7 week scan they moved me along and then they moved me along again at my 12 week scan. I just follow the government health warning of when my baby might be born:shrug:

The sun came out so I went to the park with Holly and all the mums had come out of the winter woodwork with the spring sunshine so progress on the vases slowed up a bit!! I can post work in progress pics when munchkin has had dinner:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Meant to say... the biggest reason I cloth diaper really is that I prefer organic cotton on Rhyko's bottom than the stuff that's in disposables. The cost savings and such are an added bonus. :thumbup: Likely there are better restrictions as to what they put in diapers in the UK, but in the US they are allowed to put some nasty stuff in there... stuff that's been banned from being used in women's pads and such. :shrug:

In France they use asbestos :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> Cassie the more I see the more I want! Adams mum was asking me all about when I would have been due (Sunday) and that. I was like nice one ficko! I'd gone weeks without thinking that this whole thing could have been so much worse...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I hardly ever wear a bra


----------



## mummyApril

im going to have some wine tonight! i think i deserve that 
Jaynie how are you?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Jaynie! :hi: I heard on my wireless that it was record high warm temps for February around your way today!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I hardly ever wear a bra

bc you hardly need one! I have two of you hugging yours knees attached to my chest!! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Mr Alex has been getting in trouble at nursery for throwing things and riding a bike into another child!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I hardly ever wear a bra

When i dont go out for school run i dont put a bra on until later in the day my boobs are saggy now though lol


----------



## Sarachka

I think teeth will be my marker for weaning!


----------



## mummyApril

iv got 2 packages to send next week yay


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I think teeth will be my marker for weaning!

yeah James clamps without teeth and i was like ok no fun anymore lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I hardly ever wear a bra
> 
> bc you hardly need one! I have two of you hugging yours knees attached to my chest!! :haha:Click to expand...

:holly: My boobs are way bigger this pregnancy than with Holly, dh rather likes it. I've made sure he'll still love me when I stop breast feeding though and they shrink :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Fortunately Holly got her first tooth at 10 months and I breastfed her until 8!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am soooo hungry, I'm prepared to cycle for 2hrs if it means I can have a slap up dinner :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

i love my children! not a moment that im not amazed i created such amazing children! yes i am bigging myself up just because they are amazing lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

hi girls! :hi: just taking a midday break at work to catch up. everyone good today? happy friday :dance:


----------



## poas

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...
> 
> HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno:shrug: That's what's written on my papers. That I conceived the 9th August and am due the 9th May :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So your ticker is based on LMP not due date? Is 9th May the date the scans have given you?
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In the absence of tile cement I've been making 2 vase wall hangings this morning, like I made for dh for valentine's but the sleek version on wood. They're ready for decorating but I'm still dithering as to how to do them. I have many ideas but am not sure which to do first- 'spose I can always make more of them for my other ideas. Henry defo has big feetClick to expand...
> 
> I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee.Click to expand...


Still catcging up, thought I'd butt in, my sil who is preg in Paris said in France they add 10 days more to due date than England they induce soone if you go two days over...I think it's good doesn't give you such a chance of ''going over'' and getting frustrated


----------



## firstbaby25

mummyApril said:


> im going to have some wine tonight! i think i deserve that
> Jaynie how are you?

I'm ok April. Plodding in and waiting for sunnier times - my friend will move in and I may get an offer of permanent work for better money than the agency are paying me! I am a bit emotional actually this week and that I just think its gonna hit me in phases that I actually will never be with Adam again and grieve for the past 6 years :haha: I do hate to be all woe is me but I must address it to move on...

Also sorry for being a total poster and runner and woe is me posts too! I don't mean to drag you all down!


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Jaynie! :hi: I heard on my wireless that it was record high warm temps for February around your way today!

Yesterday was lovely like 18 celcius lovely I didn't wear a coat to work and went on a lovely walk on my lunch :)


----------



## poas

Evening all, keep getting booted off nuv you all x


----------



## TrinityMom

Back from my movie and early dinner :cloud9:

Bloody sore still and had to take Stopayne. I keep checking that it's safe with one dose and it is but I still feel guilty. Keep having sessions of regular BH's but then nothing happens...all doing something tho :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

This made me :rofl:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> On the lurker- I feel like a granny who needs to get her reading glasses out
> 
> Went to Tarquin's grade 1 open day at Toine's school this morning. Looooooong! But very good. Grade 7's were our tour guides and they were so condifent and chatty
> 
> I'm dead tired tho. Didn't sleep at all last night :nope: got a new patient now. Then fetching kids and then I'm off to see the Iron Lady with my mom, then she's taking dh and I out for an early dinner. Then rugby season starts :happydance:
> 
> Then I will sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep!
> 
> dont fall asleep in the cinema lol have a good time xClick to expand...

Oh god I so nearly did! I did the closing-one-eye-at-a-time thing :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to have some wine tonight! i think i deserve that
> Jaynie how are you?
> 
> I'm ok April. Plodding in and waiting for sunnier times - my friend will move in and I may get an offer of permanent work for better money than the agency are paying me! I am a bit emotional actually this week and that I just think its gonna hit me in phases that I actually will never be with Adam again and grieve for the past 6 years :haha: I do hate to be all woe is me but I must address it to move on...
> 
> Also sorry for being a total poster and runner and woe is me posts too! I don't mean to drag you all down!Click to expand...

oh Jaynie :hugs: were here for you thats what friends are for, it will get easier especially when the nice weather comes! i hope you do get a permanent position xxx


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Meant to say... the biggest reason I cloth diaper really is that I prefer organic cotton on Rhyko's bottom than the stuff that's in disposables. The cost savings and such are an added bonus. :thumbup: Likely there are better restrictions as to what they put in diapers in the UK, but in the US they are allowed to put some nasty stuff in there... stuff that's been banned from being used in women's pads and such. :shrug:
> 
> In France they use asbestos :thumbup:Click to expand...

This is probably why your due date came with a government health warning!



firstbaby25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im going to have some wine tonight! i think i deserve that
> Jaynie how are you?
> 
> I'm ok April. Plodding in and waiting for sunnier times - my friend will move in and I may get an offer of permanent work for better money than the agency are paying me! I am a bit emotional actually this week and that I just think its gonna hit me in phases that I actually will never be with Adam again and grieve for the past 6 years :haha: I do hate to be all woe is me but I must address it to move on...
> 
> Also sorry for being a total poster and runner and woe is me posts too! I don't mean to drag you all down!Click to expand...

Honestly Jay I love all your posts. If you only felt you could post when ur happy then we'd be shit friends. You know I'm only ever an iMessage away x



poas said:


> Evening all, keep getting booted off nuv you all x

You need to get that sorted bc I miss you too much!

Lots of Emmie photos appearing on Facebook. I think we can all see them except Bethany - is someone BBM them to her?


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> On the lurker- I feel like a granny who needs to get her reading glasses out
> 
> Went to Tarquin's grade 1 open day at Toine's school this morning. Looooooong! But very good. Grade 7's were our tour guides and they were so condifent and chatty
> 
> I'm dead tired tho. Didn't sleep at all last night :nope: got a new patient now. Then fetching kids and then I'm off to see the Iron Lady with my mom, then she's taking dh and I out for an early dinner. Then rugby season starts :happydance:
> 
> Then I will sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep!
> 
> dont fall asleep in the cinema lol have a good time xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh god I so nearly did! I did the closing-one-eye-at-a-time thing :haha:Click to expand...

this reminds me of my breastfeeding nights lol not long now Trin you have no idea how excited i am!!


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/c650ba28.jpg

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/cc6c959f.jpg

Loooovely new hardwood flooring! Sooooo lovely but loads of dust everywhere. I'm just trying to set the lounge up a bit again but sat down for a wee rest and Miss Alice has settled on my lap. Oh well I'll just have to sit here until she moves.


----------



## mummyApril

hiya newbs! how're you feeling?


----------



## mummyApril

i love that flooring Sarah im undecided on what wallpaper now iv seen it :?


----------



## mummyApril

il see if i can bbm some pics to B


----------



## mummyApril

i want my sisters dress!
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/407017_10150608624593145_602163144_9224080_1795720986_n.jpg
shes the one at the front low cut great boobs :(


----------



## mummyApril

this :wine: is lushly


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...
> 
> HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno:shrug: That's what's written on my papers. That I conceived the 9th August and am due the 9th May :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So your ticker is based on LMP not due date? Is 9th May the date the scans have given you?
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In the absence of tile cement I've been making 2 vase wall hangings this morning, like I made for dh for valentine's but the sleek version on wood. They're ready for decorating but I'm still dithering as to how to do them. I have many ideas but am not sure which to do first- 'spose I can always make more of them for my other ideas. Henry defo has big feetClick to expand...
> 
> I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still catcging up, thought I'd butt in, my sil who is preg in Paris said in France they add 10 days more to due date than England they induce soone if you go two days over...I think it's good doesn't give you such a chance of ''going over'' and getting frustratedClick to expand...

Yes the French timing is different from the English one, we're pregnant for 42 weeks I think here and in the UK it's 40? Or something like that, I've never really understood but I was preggars at the same time as my 2 best friends with Holly and I had a different gestation period from them:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...
> 
> HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno:shrug: That's what's written on my papers. That I conceived the 9th August and am due the 9th May :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So your ticker is based on LMP not due date? Is 9th May the date the scans have given you?
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In the absence of tile cement I've been making 2 vase wall hangings this morning, like I made for dh for valentine's but the sleek version on wood. They're ready for decorating but I'm still dithering as to how to do them. I have many ideas but am not sure which to do first- 'spose I can always make more of them for my other ideas. Henry defo has big feetClick to expand...
> 
> I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still catcging up, thought I'd butt in, my sil who is preg in Paris said in France they add 10 days more to due date than England they induce soone if you go two days over...I think it's good doesn't give you such a chance of ''going over'' and getting frustrated Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the French timing is different from the English one, we're pregnant for 42 weeks I think here and in the UK it's 40? Or something like that, I've never really understood but I was preggars at the same time as my 2 best friends with Holly and I had a different gestation period from them:haha:Click to expand...

Anything to be different :wacko::haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I ate doubles of everything at dinner- double quinoa with highly naughty pesto rosso sauce from a bottle which I just gobbled with no self control, a leg of duck, a whole big tin of macedoine de legumes and 2 pots of fromage frais mixed with chocolate powder and sweetener to make my mousse substitute! Did my 40 mins on the bike and got a 105 so all is well and le tum tum is full :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...
> 
> HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno:shrug: That's what's written on my papers. That I conceived the 9th August and am due the 9th May :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So your ticker is based on LMP not due date? Is 9th May the date the scans have given you?
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In the absence of tile cement I've been making 2 vase wall hangings this morning, like I made for dh for valentine's but the sleek version on wood. They're ready for decorating but I'm still dithering as to how to do them. I have many ideas but am not sure which to do first- 'spose I can always make more of them for my other ideas. Henry defo has big feetClick to expand...
> 
> I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still catcging up, thought I'd butt in, my sil who is preg in Paris said in France they add 10 days more to due date than England they induce soone if you go two days over...I think it's good doesn't give you such a chance of ''going over'' and getting frustrated Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the French timing is different from the English one, we're pregnant for 42 weeks I think here and in the UK it's 40? Or something like that, I've never really understood but I was preggars at the same time as my 2 best friends with Holly and I had a different gestation period from them:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to be different :wacko::haha:Click to expand...

Our babies come out of the anus in France too


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka your floor looks divine!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Love the floors, Sarah!!! I absolutely adore that color. WANT! :brat:

B, nice work on the postprandial number!!

Trin, not long now, me thinks!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

i have just seen a photo of me breastfeeding James and my boobs are like twice the size of his head hahaha


----------



## Sarachka

Charlie wants Elina to have one of those baby walkers on wheels. She's going to zoom around the downstairs on this floor!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5s1QNfXGn4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Today I'm having major gender doubt again!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> B, can you remind me of your due date?
> 
> *9th of May 2012*Click to expand...
> 
> HOW then, with my due date being 3 days before you, is your ticker ahead of me?!Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno:shrug: That's what's written on my papers. That I conceived the 9th August and am due the 9th May :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> So your ticker is based on LMP not due date? Is 9th May the date the scans have given you?
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> In the absence of tile cement I've been making 2 vase wall hangings this morning, like I made for dh for valentine's but the sleek version on wood. They're ready for decorating but I'm still dithering as to how to do them. I have many ideas but am not sure which to do first- 'spose I can always make more of them for my other ideas. Henry defo has big feetClick to expand...
> 
> I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still catcging up, thought I'd butt in, my sil who is preg in Paris said in France they add 10 days more to due date than England they induce soone if you go two days over...I think it's good doesn't give you such a chance of ''going over'' and getting frustrated Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the French timing is different from the English one, we're pregnant for 42 weeks I think here and in the UK it's 40? Or something like that, I've never really understood but I was preggars at the same time as my 2 best friends with Holly and I had a different gestation period from them:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to be different :wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Our babies come out of the anus in France tooClick to expand...

And they're really watermelons not babies...


----------



## poas

Sarah I was always panicking esme would come out a boy! When she was born I made them 'double check'  
I really need to go for my bath, only just got esme to sleep as my new neighbours are annoyingly loud and hammerish. I will return shortly, using my face mask from jaynie in the bath, bet I look 16 when I'm done! Ha ha x


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm off to bath and then bed...sort of been stuck to the couch while DH watched Piranha :haha: It's hysterically bad...like soft porn and fish :wacko:

Can still feel pain thru the Stopayne :nope: Bloody hell

Night night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I ate doubles of everything at dinner- double quinoa with highly naughty pesto rosso sauce from a bottle which I just gobbled with no self control, a leg of duck, a whole big tin of macedoine de legumes and 2 pots of fromage frais mixed with chocolate powder and sweetener to make my mousse substitute! Did my 40 mins on the bike and got a 105 so all is well and le tum tum is full :thumbup:

from your recent photos i thought you had a full tum anyway


----------



## addie25

Tried to find an outfit for my shower but couldn't. Got one shirt but I may be 2 hot in it for my shower so :shrug: I can't keep going to look my body is in pain now from being out. I really wanted to look nice at my party but doesn't look like that will happen.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Charlie wants Elina to have one of those baby walkers on wheels. She's going to zoom around the downstairs on this floor!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5s1QNfXGn4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Today I'm having major gender doubt again!

walkers are deeee best! soooo funny when they run into walls and furniture and just carry on like nothing hehe, ordering James' this month


----------



## mummyApril

night Trin


----------



## Mollykins

:wave:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Tried to find an outfit for my shower but couldn't. Got one shirt but I may be 2 hot in it for my shower so :shrug: I can't keep going to look my body is in pain now from being out. I really wanted to look nice at my party but doesn't look like that will happen.


Can you order something online? I know it's a risk but your mum could always take it back for you if it doesn't fit. Sorry Addie I know you're finding it hard right now.


----------



## Essie

Just had to share this photo of Lyra after she spotted one of our cats:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/butterfly2508/632f4a5f.jpg

They won't be able to get any peace once she's mobile :haha:


----------



## Essie

Sarah I had major gender paranoia. I took all neutral outfits to the hospital just in case. You saw girlie bits, and it will be your daughter that you're snuggling up to in a few months time.


----------



## addie25

I looked online but it's hard to know how it will look. I may wear the shirt i got today to my friends shower this weekend and see if I get 2 hot. If I don't then I'll wear it to mine. I just always invisioned having such a pretty outfit for my shower. Maybe I'll go one more time n take the wheel chair so I don't walk around we shall see. Besides that I'm happy I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow and so one more week closer to our due date. I feel very lucky that things r going well and girls are staying in so at the end of the day who cares about an outfit.


----------



## Crunchie

Evening ladies xxxx


----------



## addie25

Sarah I got very nervous that they made a mistake with gender as well so I had them show me between the legs even tho they were genetically tested and it says girls. They must have thought I was nutty lol. At this point they really can see the lady parts and u are having a girl dont worry :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Well done Rhyko, only one night feed :thumbup: I was so grateful when Lyra started going for longer stretches in the night. A few extra hours sleep made all the difference.


----------



## addie25

Aww Lyra looks so cute!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I am more than 10 billion percent certain that my bump is indeed blue!!

Been doing my vases but am off for a quick bath and then bed now, with my Italian book :book:

Nighty all xxxxxxxxxx :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

Enjoy your bath B!!

I am in love with our new shower. I think I will take one in a bit. Next Wed our bathrooms will be all done or almost all done. Painter is coning to finish up but we still have to get someone to put up lights and we have to find mirrors.


----------



## newbie_ttc

another emmie pic! :awww:


----------



## addie25

She is soooooo cute!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> She is soooooo cute!!

isn't she? i love that she keeps posting pics on fb, i feel so up to date with them! altho i must admit i probably won't do the same, just on here. weird huh? i know all my fb friends, but here is open for the world to see! :argh: :shower:


----------



## addie25

I duno if I will have time rt away to post on FB with two babies. If it is ok ill send u some pics Newbie and you can post on here. When I get home I will post of facebook.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm anticipating being a complete attention whore ASAP and posting photos. I'll probably do it on FB to my 'close friends' list that contains all turtles, and then probably in the Inner Sanctum.


----------



## Sarachka

Cassie I see you!! She's such a little poppet. Looks a lot like you huh?!


----------



## LunaLady

Sweet pictures of Lyra and Emmie! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

I need sleep. Lots of sleep. Ooo yeah...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning dudesters :flower:

Emmie is so sweet, thanks Newbs for posting since I see nothing of FaceBook :thumbup: I'll spam the bbmers with pics until I get out of hospital, that's for sure! 

Think I'll take speedypants to the pool this morning- not official babyswimmers coz it's school hols but something to keep her busy. And maybe get my tile cement too.

Dh and the boys are getting a train back from the mountains today and will be here late afternoon- he sent me a text this morning saying he's very tanned and looks like the Italian ski instructor of my dreams. I'll be the judge of that :haha: 

Tonight we're going to dinner at friend's place, ace, no cooking! A couple a bit like Terry and me, who met at the running club and divorced their respective partners and now live together and between them have 4 kids, 2 from each side! 

Anything fun today planned in turtledonia?


----------



## Essie

Sounds like a fun day B. Our plan for this morning is dropping the mattress of Lyras cot, because she's just stood up in it :shock:

Then my parents are looking after her while DH and I go out for lunch. This will be our first outing alone together since Lyra was born. Bet we discuss her the whole time :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turts

Got to sleep in this morning because the boys are with FIL. Now we're going for crumpets :cloud9: Been craving them since someone posted a pic on Tuesday

MW appointment booked for next week Saturday. We'll do a CTG, an internal and possibly a stretch and sweep if all looks favourable :thumbup: Don't know why but it's my feeling that this is what we should do


----------



## mummyApril

good morning all 
im mega tired but have tons o do today, 
Addie if iv time il come on skype later and you can see James :) 
hope everyone is good x


----------



## mummyApril

wow Trin you could have her next week!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Morning all. Really should still be asleep now. My back is killing me its so hard to move. Today I have loads to do around the house, setting the rooms back up etc.


----------



## Essie

Ooh Not lot til you're cuddling Tori :happydance: am I right in thinking your crumpets are what we call pancakes?


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning! I have had such a good sleep. The first since Adam and I broke up for more than 6 hours :D I'm made up. 

Living on a shoestring is tough, working out what I can afford to do today! I went for drinks with mum and ash last night, but didn't stay long and met a lad from work, just friendly like. We are having the same life since I started there and even though we work in Liverpool is two live in Warrington. So I went to some absolutely shameless pub and didn't get in to bed til 2.30! Just up now :) 

Love Emmie pics despite being a facebooker! Essie the cat photo is so gorgeous of Lyra! 

I should do more house stuff, but I have serious motivational issues!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Food time! :happydance: Though I'm going to up breakfast and snack rations, 77 after breakfast and 74 after snack, it's too low.

Sounds like fun night Jaynie!


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm thinking bacon barms :munch: just catching up with teen mom!


----------



## Sarachka

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm thinking bacon barms :munch: just catching up with teen mom!


I learnt the word barm a few weeks ago from a friend who has started dating a scouser. It means roll! I'd never heard it before


----------



## Sarachka

It does appear that I have woken up in one almighty crabby ass mood!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Barms! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Sarachka

Jaynie is spreading her north west vocabulary to us all


----------



## HollyMonkey

I nuv Holly. I think we should play sleeping lions for 10 minutes though


----------



## HollyMonkey

Talking of barms I saw a clip for a tv show that's on next Wednesday about a lady who spends a day or a week or something eating the amount of food that an obese lady eats- they swap menus. She eats a whole massive baguette for breakfast :shock:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie ur present has arrive ill post it monday :wohoo: omg u gonna loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And she had to wake up in the night and force chocolate eclairs down and felt really ill!


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqznmEWSN7k

Naughty alice


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> And she had to wake up in the night and force chocolate eclairs down and felt really ill!

Yeah Supersize vs Superskinny. The obese person has to eat her weekly menu too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brill! Holly is playing with her doll's house and not making me dance while she shakes a tambourine. She's so bossy, she keeps making me dance today! Going to play sleeping lions with my Italian book in her bed :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany isn't this an adorable birth announcement (if you put the info in place of that weird poem)

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/777dfaf4.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

HollyMonkey said:


> Talking of barms I saw a clip for a tv show that's on next Wednesday about a lady who spends a day or a week or something eating the amount of food that an obese lady eats- they swap menus. She eats a whole massive baguette for breakfast :shock:

There is supersize vs super skinny over here with two extremes that swap diets...


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Ooh Not lot til you're cuddling Tori :happydance: am I right in thinking your crumpets are what we call pancakes?

I can't remember the outcome of the whole crumpet/ pancake/ muffin convo, but this is what I had -- 2 of them with cream and syrup

https://www.justeasyrecipes.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/crumpets.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

trin :hissy: im doing well on this diet and now i drooled over my keyboard :haha:

can someone pm me cassies address x


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> trin :hissy: im doing well on this diet and now i drooled over my keyboard :haha:
> 
> can someone pm me cassies address x

:haha:


----------



## addie25

Mmm looks delish Trin!!!

Nothing planned for today. Hopefully we get to cleaning out my car and I would like to get a kitchen storage unit I saw. Besides that nothing.


----------



## Sarachka

is it just me, or is this an £18 bucket?!

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_121_10751_-1_15094_111941_10001_


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly just slumped asleep at the kitchen table over her crayons while I was attempting to make diabetic chocolate so I carried her upstairs thinking "if she's in her bed she'll sleep a long while and then so can I" -since we're out tonight and will be back late- but she woke up on the way up the stairs and is just an overtired grizzle bag now:dohh: Should have just put her on the sofa!

It is a nice birth announcement Sarachka:thumbup: 
My poor deprived children don't get birth announcements though :haha: And how she got that perfect studio shot in the first week after the birth is beyond me- I'll be happy just to get Holly and Henry fed and washed and dressed each day!! Maybe she's a photographer so did it at home, like you'll be able to :happydance: Bet you can't wait to snap away!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> is it just me, or is this an £18 bucket?!
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_121_10751_-1_15094_111941_10001_

Trin was once demonstrated a bucket bath for lots of SA pennies and asked what was the difference from a bucket and offended the salesperson:haha:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> It is a nice birth announcement Sarachka:thumbup:
> My poor deprived children don't get birth announcements though :haha: And how she got that perfect studio shot in the first week after the birth is beyond me- I'll be happy just to get Holly and Henry fed and washed and dressed each day!! Maybe she's a photographer so did it at home, like you'll be able to :happydance: Bet you can't wait to snap away!!

mmmm I seriously can't wait. I've saved loads of announcement/photo inspiration and I'm going to get LOADS printed for around the house and to give to my parents and to send to the in-laws in Kyrgyzstan. OH's Mum will LOOOOOOOVE received a big wallet full of adorable Elinka photos.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Barms and plum tuckered. I am learning much new language today


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Barms and plum tuckered. I am learning much new language today

I suppose 'plum tuckered' is slightly more quaint than saying FUCKING KNACKERED!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> It is a nice birth announcement Sarachka:thumbup:
> My poor deprived children don't get birth announcements though :haha: And how she got that perfect studio shot in the first week after the birth is beyond me- I'll be happy just to get Holly and Henry fed and washed and dressed each day!! Maybe she's a photographer so did it at home, like you'll be able to :happydance: Bet you can't wait to snap away!!
> 
> mmmm I seriously can't wait. I've saved loads of announcement/photo inspiration and I'm going to get LOADS printed for around the house and to give to my parents and to send to the in-laws in Kyrgyzstan. OH's Mum will LOOOOOOOVE received a big wallet full of adorable Elinka photos.Click to expand...

I bet! :thumbup: 

You could do a flattering shot like this for your birth announcement....

https://vastate.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/baby5.jpg?w=400


:rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

With a little poem underneath about being "fucking knackered" :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How come I don't get fat eating duck skin and chocolates made almost from pure butter? :shrug: Glad it's only for a short while this diet so as to save my arteries :fool:


----------



## Sarachka

omg that photo horrified me lol


----------



## addie25

Me 2!!


----------



## addie25

26 weeks pregnant today!!

So odd the fruit doesn't change bc on the web page where I got the ticker it says the babies are as big as a head of lettuce :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I can't tell if I am getting BH?? My stomach gets hard sometimes but it's not like it gets hard and then is softer again, it just stays hard for a while. I think it is based on the girls position maybe. Wouldn't a BH make your stomach hard then soft like a contraction that comes and goes??


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> I can't tell if I am getting BH?? My stomach gets hard sometimes but it's not like it gets hard and then is softer again, it just stays hard for a while. I think it is based on the girls position maybe. Wouldn't a BH make your stomach hard then soft like a contraction that comes and goes??

i keep wondering the same thing, is it her butt or is it a BH ... if it's not then I haven't had any BHs yet


----------



## addie25

I'll ask my doctor on Tuesday what she thinks it is but I really think it is just the girls position. I think a BH comes and goes and doesn't just hang around.


----------



## addie25

Here is my diaper bag!!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Here is my diaper bag!!
> 
> View attachment 344905

uhhhhh jealous, I loooooooove Coach purses/bags/wallets etc


----------



## addie25

I just hope it is big enough for the 2 girls.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge bump and bag Addie :thumbup: I don't know how big a bag you need for twins! For one breastfed baby you don't need anything really, just a couple of nappies and a mat. I'm sure it will be fine- in any case it's really pretty and that's the main thing!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly is sitting on Henry, I hope he doesn't mind. I'm going to put her to bed soon- see if I can't squeeze that nap in before tonight! We just had a bath together and then she rejected my scrambled egg in favour of cereal biscuits with cheese :shrug: So I ate her eggy.:munch:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie i had bh altho i wasnt sure what they were 1st.my timmy would get lil tight and then tighter like id eaten big meal and then relax sometimes it woud take 1/2hr for it too relax again


----------



## babyhopes2010

lovely bumpy.its pretty bad i had a bigger bump at 20 weeks then ur twin one,i think me eating cake had a lot to do with it :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Gorgeous bump, Addie! :thumbup:

And quite the lush bag! I just grabbed a clearance messenger bag from Target for Rhyko's diaper bag :haha: I think it was $12!! Works great, though! I'm going to bet you might need a bit more room for twins, as I usually have Rhyko's messenger bag full of stuff! But I do bring lots of extras for just in case... an extra shirt for me (in case of voms!), two extra outfits for baby (learned the hard way that one extra isn't enough! :haha: ), two receiving blankets for 'burp rags', diapers and wet bag, changing mat, and a little toy to hold his attention if needed.


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> lovely bumpy.its pretty bad i had a bigger bump at 20 weeks then ur twin one,i think me eating cake had a lot to do with it :haha:

Lol 2 funny. Luna I didn't think to bring an extra shirt for myself good tip!!


----------



## addie25

Just got a buffet table for the kitchen that I'm so exited over we even got them to take off $100 :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

For those not on FB!

Here's Rhyko! 5 months and 1 week old... 17 pounds. 
His shirt says "Mommy's little guy" under the two turtles :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

Look! I found a picture of Henry!


----------



## Sarachka

Found another pic from my 20 wk scan. Is gender evident in the pic at all?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/09f6cfbb.jpg


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> For those not on FB!
> 
> Here's Rhyko! 5 months and 1 week old... 17 pounds.
> His shirt says "Mommy's little guy" under the two turtles :cloud9:

Look how big he got!!!!! So handsome!!!!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Found another pic from my 20 wk scan. Is gender evident in the pic at all?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/09f6cfbb.jpg

I don't see a boy part. You are having a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

luna he has got big youve done a great job :thumbsup:

trin i want one :cloud9:

and sarah i dont seee a willy :haha:


----------



## addie25

New buffet table. So excited our kitchen looks much nicer now. :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

Handsome Rhyko :cloud9: he's getting so big and grown up.

Addie lovely bump. And gorgeous changing bag.


----------



## poas

Hi! Lovely pics of babies, tables, bags and such  
I have been a bit of a Bethany today big walk, then back to up cycle some furniture-will take pics when done...if it looks OK ha ha.
I'm quite annoyed I bought a clothing bundle for esme-just a few bits of 6-9 month stuff as her sleepsuits are getting a bit too short-anyways, it arrived and is in TERRIBLE condition :( I'm totally fine with pre-owned clothes (I sell them ffs!!!!) But these are stained, in gross ways, and bobbly and one even has a hole the size of a ten p! I messaged the seller, and was polite and she replied saying I must be thick if I expect baby clothes to be perfect when secondhand?! No ''sorry, I made a mistake'' cowbag.
Rant over, sorry!
How are pre go ladies doing? Sarah I keep looking at the sleepsuit I got you and thinking...ooops, should prob post soon!!!
I have two unopened boxes of sanatogen baby making tablet things the ones you take when trying and then when preg... anyone want? Ginge, Essie?
I hope you're all good...any signs of Tori yet trin?


----------



## addie25

Wow how rude of them to send clothes in such condition!!


----------



## addie25

I was taking a nap with DH and I woke and felt so odd just didn't feel good. Can't really explain how I didn't feel good just didnt feel right. My body hurt and I don't know can't explain. I think I got very sick last night and threw up a lot and then was out an about today and didn't drink enough maybe. I also didn't eat much bc when I eat the food just gets stuck in my throat till I throw up unless I eat very small amounts and when I eat very small amounts I won't throw up but I don't feel full and get dizzy so not really a win win situation. :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Hi! Lovely pics of babies, tables, bags and such
> I have been a bit of a Bethany today big walk, then back to up cycle some furniture-will take pics when done...if it looks OK ha ha.
> I'm quite annoyed I bought a clothing bundle for esme-just a few bits of 6-9 month stuff as her sleepsuits are getting a bit too short-anyways, it arrived and is in TERRIBLE condition :( I'm totally fine with pre-owned clothes (I sell them ffs!!!!) But these are stained, in gross ways, and bobbly and one even has a hole the size of a ten p! I messaged the seller, and was polite and she replied saying I must be thick if I expect baby clothes to be perfect when secondhand?! No ''sorry, I made a mistake'' cowbag.
> Rant over, sorry!
> How are pre go ladies doing? Sarah I keep looking at the sleepsuit I got you and thinking...ooops, should prob post soon!!!
> I have two unopened boxes of sanatogen baby making tablet things the ones you take when trying and then when preg... anyone want? Ginge, Essie?
> I hope you're all good...any signs of Tori yet trin?


Lis you definitely need to complain to eBay about the items. If they're not good, then they should state EXACTLY what the imperfections are. eBay has. Really strict regulations for used clothing so that totally works in your favour.


----------



## TrinityMom

Happy Sunday Turtles :hi:

Tori blessed me with the voms again last night :wacko: So lucky!!! Anyway, I feel fine this morning, just starving. DH is sorting out his workshop today, buy meat for the animals, fetching sawdust, etc etc....and I'm doing nothing but relaxing

I am CRAVING chips and cheese sauce!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning my beauties!

Guess who went out until 2am last night?! Henry did!! Naughty Henry! Had a really really really lovely evening- just 2 couples both my closest French girl friends and their hubbies- all runners or cyclists so all skinny which made me feel nice and plump, and amazing healthy and gourmand-licious food served up for me all night :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: And good chat and giggles :thumbup:

Off for a walk in the forest now, just pooface et moi while the boys and daddy catch up with Holly a bit :awww: It's sunny too!! :happydance:

*Sarachka!* That looks like a boy to me! Ho ho ho :tease: Good job you painted the nursery green :rofl: No but seriously you've deliberately posted a scan pic where you can't actually see any gender indication, but I know you have others where there are no boy bits when there _would_ be, I've examined them before so you must have! Boy bits are fairly blatant, as my Henry pics prove, so I don't think you have any worries. Plus the scanner doesn't analyse on the shots alone, but what he/she sees during the scan- mine always say straight off before seeking a genital region snapshot. :thumbup:

Laters gaters, walkie porkies time! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

I just used almost an entire roll of toilet paper cleaning out pus, blood and globs of rotten tissue from a cat's ears :sick: SOOOOOOOO not what I planned for the morning :sick: Given her an antibiotic injection and cortisone ointment but this is going to be a twice a day thing for a while


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning my beauties!
> 
> Guess who went out until 2am last night?! Henry did!! Naughty Henry! Had a really really really lovely evening- just 2 couples both my closest French girl friends and their hubbies- all runners or cyclists so all skinny which made me feel nice and plump, and amazing healthy and gourmand-licious food served up for me all night :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: And good chat and giggles :thumbup:
> 
> Off for a walk in the forest now, just pooface et moi while the boys and daddy catch up with Holly a bit :awww: It's sunny too!! :happydance:
> 
> *Sarachka!* That looks like a boy to me! Ho ho ho :tease: Good job you painted the nursery green :rofl: No but seriously you've deliberately posted a scan pic where you can't actually see any gender indication, but I know you have others where there are no boy bits when there _would_ be, I've examined them before so you must have! Boy bits are fairly blatant, as my Henry pics prove, so I don't think you have any worries. Plus the scanner doesn't analyse on the shots alone, but what he/she sees during the scan- mine always say straight off before seeking a genital region snapshot. :thumbup:
> 
> Laters gaters, walkie porkies time! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

Sounds like you had a blissful time :cloud9: I want gourmand-licious food :brat: Actually, I just want food :brat:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I just used almost an entire roll of toilet paper cleaning out pus, blood and globs of rotten tissue from a cat's ears :sick: SOOOOOOOO not what I planned for the morning :sick: Given her an antibiotic injection and cortisone ointment but this is going to be a twice a day thing for a while

Not Quite the relaxing morning you were supposed to be having :sick: poor cat, I hope its ears are better soon.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning my beauties!
> 
> Guess who went out until 2am last night?! Henry did!! Naughty Henry! Had a really really really lovely evening- just 2 couples both my closest French girl friends and their hubbies- all runners or cyclists so all skinny which made me feel nice and plump, and amazing healthy and gourmand-licious food served up for me all night :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: And good chat and giggles :thumbup:
> 
> Off for a walk in the forest now, just pooface et moi while the boys and daddy catch up with Holly a bit :awww: It's sunny too!! :happydance:
> 
> Laters gaters, walkie porkies time! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

You dirty stopout :haha: sounds like a good evening. Enjoy your walk with pooface.


----------



## Essie

I woke several times in the night to find lyra sitting up in her cot. I thought she hadn't quite figured how to sit up whilst in her sleeping bag but obviously I was wrong. No big plans for us today, bits and pieces to do around the house and then probably tea with my parents :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Like I said on the Dr Mom page, not scientific but interesting anyway. Let's hope Tori actually has some hair!

https://www.briobirth.com/articles/heartburn-makes-hairier-baby-not-myth


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I just used almost an entire roll of toilet paper cleaning out pus, blood and globs of rotten tissue from a cat's ears :sick: SOOOOOOOO not what I planned for the morning :sick: Given her an antibiotic injection and cortisone ointment but this is going to be a twice a day thing for a while
> 
> Not Quite the relaxing morning you were supposed to be having :sick: poor cat, I hope its ears are better soon.Click to expand...

No, not quite :haha: She's one of our oldest feral cats which is why we didn't see it earlier, so that added to the whole experience :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> I woke several times in the night to find lyra sitting up in her cot. I thought she hadn't quite figured how to sit up whilst in her sleeping bag but obviously I was wrong. No big plans for us today, bits and pieces to do around the house and then probably tea with my parents :thumbup:

She's getting big too quickly!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

B your night sounds lovely :thumbup: 

Essie she is such a big girl.. 

Liss I'd kick off too, like sezi said I reckon specific holes should be documented somewhere. 

Addie I do hope you find something to wear for your shower. 

Trin that's abbo gross :sick: hope the cat is ok :hugs: 

I'm dreading being back at work tomorrow, the romance of a new job lasted long eh? I'm just up watching top ten Oscar winning movie soundtracks I may have to turn Philadelphia off :haha: :cry: then I am gonna iron stuff and I have to take Adam's bed down :sad1: so that my friend can move in next week... Cottage pie for tea. I'm thinking of topping it with sweet an normal potato so it's not as carbolicious. I had a gorgeous carb free tea last night! Chicken with tomatoes, peppers, onion, carrot, garlic and chilli topped with cheeeese. Was lovely :)... Thinking bacon butties for breakfast. :munch:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I woke several times in the night to find lyra sitting up in her cot. I thought she hadn't quite figured how to sit up whilst in her sleeping bag but obviously I was wrong. No big plans for us today, bits and pieces to do around the house and then probably tea with my parents :thumbup:
> 
> She's getting big too quickly!!!!Click to expand...

I know :cry: she's trying to pull herself to stand on the sofa as well.


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> B your night sounds lovely :thumbup:
> 
> Essie she is such a big girl..
> 
> Liss I'd kick off too, like sezi said I reckon specific holes should be documented somewhere.
> 
> Addie I do hope you find something to wear for your shower.
> 
> Trin that's abbo gross :sick: hope the cat is ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm dreading being back at work tomorrow, the romance of a new job lasted long eh? I'm just up watching top ten Oscar winning movie soundtracks I may have to turn Philadelphia off :haha: :cry: then I am gonna iron stuff and I have to take Adam's bed down :sad1: so that my friend can move in next week... Cottage pie for tea. I'm thinking of topping it with sweet an normal potato so it's not as carbolicious. I had a gorgeous carb free tea last night! Chicken with tomatoes, peppers, onion, carrot, garlic and chilli topped with cheeeese. Was lovely :)... Thinking bacon butties for breakfast. :munch:

Yes do the sweet potato, I use it on my cottage pie and it's yummy :thumbup: how is your new job going? Exciting that your friend is moving in soon, I have never lived with a friend, I always imagine it to be fun. I'm thinking of bacon for breakfast too.


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Like I said on the Dr Mom page, not scientific but interesting anyway. Let's hope Tori actually has some hair!
> 
> https://www.briobirth.com/articles/heartburn-makes-hairier-baby-not-myth

It will be interesting to see. I only had heartburn once during my pregnancy and Lyra was a little baldy. Elina and Addies girls should have a full head of hair when they pop out.


----------



## Sarachka

Morning!

BETHANY does it really look like a boy??!

Jay your dinner last night and tonight sound deeeeeelicious! Can I come for cottage pie pls?

Today I might go into town on my own and wonder about the shops. I haven't done this since before Xmas and just fancy a nosey round. I can always stop for a cuppa later if I get tired. I might get tired bc I'm 30 weeks today! That sounds very significant! Last night was really marvelling all starry eyed at my bump. 

Essie I can't believe how grown up Lyra is getting! 

I don't know whether to get up and have a coffee in the bath, or sleep a bit more. I am TOTALLY dreading work tomorrow!!! Two weeks off has felt like a lifetime and I kinda thought I was on mat leave. I can't think who my customers are tomorrow but I hope it's a nice bunch not a load of scallies to piss me off.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Like I said on the Dr Mom page, not scientific but interesting anyway. Let's hope Tori actually has some hair!
> 
> https://www.briobirth.com/articles/heartburn-makes-hairier-baby-not-myth
> 
> It will be interesting to see. I only had heartburn once during my pregnancy and Lyra was a little baldy. Elina and Addies girls should have a full head of hair when they pop out.Click to expand...

Elina's going to have an Afro if that's true!!

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51mjIA3aBFL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

BTW I was talking to OH's brother yesterday and he asked about name choice - and said they love the name Elina! Yay for in-laws approval.


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## TrinityMom

Morning Jaynie :hi:


----------



## firstbaby25

Essie said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B your night sounds lovely :thumbup:
> 
> Essie she is such a big girl..
> 
> Liss I'd kick off too, like sezi said I reckon specific holes should be documented somewhere.
> 
> Addie I do hope you find something to wear for your shower.
> 
> Trin that's abbo gross :sick: hope the cat is ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm dreading being back at work tomorrow, the romance of a new job lasted long eh? I'm just up watching top ten Oscar winning movie soundtracks I may have to turn Philadelphia off :haha: :cry: then I am goFnna iron stuff and I have to take Adam's bed down :sad1: so that my friend can move in next week... Cottage pie for tea. I'm thinking of topping it with sweet an normal potato so it's not as carbolicious. I had a gorgeous carb free tea last night! Chicken with tomatoes, peppers, onion, carrot, garlic and chilli topped with cheeeese. Was lovely :)... Thinking bacon butties for breakfast. :munch:
> 
> Yes do the sweet potato, I use it on my cottage pie and it's yummy :thumbup: how is your new job going? Exciting that your friend is moving in soon, I have never lived with a friend, I always imagine it to be fun. I'm thinking of bacon for breakfast too.Click to expand...

it's good really I don't know why I dread it so much! Once I get to work I'm fine... I think I need to know how much it would pay if I were permanent as they are thinking of making it permanent! I have lived with friends before and really enjoyed it, though at times it has ended badly but I think I will be ok with this girl... I've still not made my bacon.

Adam text/phoned and accused me of all sorts of not being bothered cause of my Facebook! It's because I have been on there, and I haven't been outwardly gutted, you know cause Facebook is the be all and end all!! I'm so annoyed at him, I've been on there because I have been a stay at home hermit unlike Adam who has the resources (parents) to go out all the time! :growlmad: I swear that boy like reminding me of why we are split up!


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning Trin :hi:


----------



## Sarachka

I've become addicted to Yankee candle wax tarts!


----------



## Essie

firstbaby25 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> B your night sounds lovely :thumbup:
> 
> Essie she is such a big girl..
> 
> Liss I'd kick off too, like sezi said I reckon specific holes should be documented somewhere.
> 
> Addie I do hope you find something to wear for your shower.
> 
> Trin that's abbo gross :sick: hope the cat is ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm dreading being back at work tomorrow, the romance of a new job lasted long eh? I'm just up watching top ten Oscar winning movie soundtracks I may have to turn Philadelphia off :haha: :cry: then I am goFnna iron stuff and I have to take Adam's bed down :sad1: so that my friend can move in next week... Cottage pie for tea. I'm thinking of topping it with sweet an normal potato so it's not as carbolicious. I had a gorgeous carb free tea last night! Chicken with tomatoes, peppers, onion, carrot, garlic and chilli topped with cheeeese. Was lovely :)... Thinking bacon butties for breakfast. :munch:
> 
> Yes do the sweet potato, I use it on my cottage pie and it's yummy :thumbup: how is your new job going? Exciting that your friend is moving in soon, I have never lived with a friend, I always imagine it to be fun. I'm thinking of bacon for breakfast too.Click to expand...
> 
> it's good really I don't know why I dread it so much! Once I get to work I'm fine... I think I need to know how much it would pay if I were permanent as they are thinking of making it permanent! I have lived with friends before and really enjoyed it, though at times it has ended badly but I think I will be ok with this girl... I've still not made my bacon.
> 
> Adam text/phoned and accused me of all sorts of not being bothered cause of my Facebook! It's because I have been on there, and I haven't been outwardly gutted, you know cause Facebook is the be all and end all!! I'm so annoyed at him, I've been on there because I have been a stay at home hermit unlike Adam who has the resources (parents) to go out all the time! :growlmad: I swear that boy like reminding me of why we are split up!Click to expand...

So Adam would like you to use Facebook as a "dear diary..." It sucks that it's ended messily between you, but at least he is constantly reminding you of why you're better off without him! 

I didn't have bacon in the end either. I had some bread with jam and cheese :munch:


----------



## firstbaby25

I believe jam and cheese is lovely and I have never tried it! It doesn't have to be this way, he just chooses to act like we are still going out and refuses to give any space and that! 

I've had a cereal bar, might have a BLT for lunch :munch: :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

STARVING!!! We just got up again after going back to bed after my bath. Doesn't look like I'll get my trip into town ... Another BOOOOOORING day


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly had spikey black hair but I had no heartburn!!

NO I'M NOT SAYING SHE'S A BOY SARACHKA! Just that on that pic you can't particularly tell either way. But on all your others there are no boy bits and the sonographer said GIRL!! 

My camera chip has gone blank and I had all my pics from my mum and dad's trip and bump pics from last night and forest pics from this morning on it :cry:

*BUT* I did have the most marvellous and invigorating 2hr walk in the spring forest this morning, it's filled my soul with :cloud9: ness. I had a picnic of yoghurt and orange on a tree trunk in the sun near a mossy bank deep in the forest, so delightful. I wished I had my little Thermos of tea with me though, someone remind me to take it next time I go walking!! :coffee:

Must eat yet more for brekkie though- I had extra thick toast and HONEY and a big glass of milk and was still at 82- so out of the 70's but I'm still not exploiting the margin enough!


----------



## HollyMonkey

But she didn't have alot of hair compared to some babies I've seen- interesting to see how hairy the Trin, Sarachka and Addie babes are from The Heartburn Club :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> But she didn't have alot of hair compared to some babies I've seen- interesting to see how hairy the Trin, Sarachka and Addie babes are from The Heartburn Club :haha:

It will be interesting. I had the most awful heartburn with Toine and none of the boys had much hair to speak of - and all the hair they had fell out. I've always wanted a baby with lots of hair. Maybe Tori will oblige

It's a totally pointless article. I just posted it in light of all the heartburn we've been having and because of how many people have told me that she will have lots of hair


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've missed Jaynie! I wanted to add to the sweet potato vote for her cottage pie- super yummy! I mix it with puréed cauliflower too for extra low carbosity and that's nommo too :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> But she didn't have alot of hair compared to some babies I've seen- interesting to see how hairy the Trin, Sarachka and Addie babes are from The Heartburn Club :haha:
> 
> It will be interesting. I had the most awful heartburn with Toine and none of the boys had much hair to speak of - and all the hair they had fell out. I've always wanted a baby with lots of hair. Maybe Tori will oblige
> 
> It's a totally pointless article. I just posted it in light of all the heartburn we've been having and because of how many people have told me that she will have lots of hairClick to expand...

Holly lost the spikey black stuff too...she went kind of ginger for a bit!! DH was fascinated, being of dark Armenian shades!

I'm glad I don't have heartburn :smug: It would be a bit of a raw deal on top of the GD!

My Russian friend from the park has a 4 month old girl and she has way more hair than Holly! Really thick and dark, it's incredible. I'll ask her if she had heartburn next time I see her!


----------



## Sarachka

I'd like a baby with hair bc they're so cute.

My bump is so itchy today that I think I'm going to scratch through to the baby!


----------



## Sarachka

Would you say it is too early to be choreographing Elina's floor routines?


----------



## firstbaby25

I am lookin forward to my tea I had bacon and tomato on white bread cause some carbs aren't bad! Just if I eat them early enough. If I'm drinking I should eat less calories, more fruit and stuff I'm wary of a single lifestyle (as I sip fruit cider watching the football :haha: ) 

I miss you all too... Just some days, I don't wanna moan and I don't actually talk to my 'real life' friends also so it's not personal! But I'm getting there, still lookin forward got he future and that. 

Erin is coming for a few hours so she might have some of my lovely cottage pie :) :munch: :munch: but she's going to have to amuse herself for some of it as I make tea, take the bed down etc etc ...


----------



## firstbaby25

Erin had lots of hair! Ash had lots of heartburn!


----------



## Sarachka

My skin is on FIRE!!!!!! My whole torse and boobs are so freaking itchy I am literally going insane.


----------



## x-ginge-x

OOOH oooh me please for the sanatogen tablet thingies please :D I'm poorly today really snotty and bunged up! Head full of snot! YUK!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have a bath with baby oil poured generously into it Sarachka. Works a treat for my itchyness :thumbup: Bio oil is ok too but the baby oil bath is the tops


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Would you say it is too early to be choreographing Elina's floor routines?


https://www.wildcard-gymnastics.com/photos/baby-bugs-07/images/baby-bugs-04.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.voght.org/baby/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/baby-gymnast.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have the cyclist version of this sticker on my bike seat....

https://www.justkidsclothes.com/assets/Gym%20boy%20-%20thumb.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

HEY GIRLS THAT REMINDS ME!!! Time to start posting your pics of the first turtle babies in their bike seats soon with the spring coming!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarachka

I can't wait for the Olympics. If you're not COMPLETLY OBSESSED with a sport like I am with gym, you can't understand but basically we LIVE for the this every 4 years and the women's all-around final is the absolutel pinnacle of that. So, of course, Elina will be dressed for the ocassion in a 'leotard' (baby vest!) decorated in the style of a Russian leotard and ALIYA DAVAI (Go Aliya!!) posters etc adorning her bouncy chair!


----------



## mummyApril

im sick to death of that ******** man she calls 'dad'


----------



## Mollykins

Hope all is okay, no Tori baby yet I see. Nuv all :hugs: 

Off the emergency doctor for Leo.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> HEY GIRLS THAT REMINDS ME!!! Time to start posting your pics of the first turtle babies in their bike seats soon with the spring coming!! :wohoo:

I would get a bike seat for Lyra, if some scallywag hadn't stolen my bike last year. Climbed over a six foot garden wall to steal it, it wouldn't even have been any use since it didn't have the pedals attached!


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> im sick to death of that ******** man she calls 'dad'

:hugs: what's he done?


----------



## mummyApril

refusing to bring her back on time! every fricking time!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:

freya has just been put in her new cotbed. for a nap.shes a sleep wonder how long itll last :haha:

well i figured why she wakes so often i SNORE:rofl: really loud lol

so shes in her own room tonight which has really upset me as i like her near me in her crib at night,ill prob be back and forth like a yoyo tonight :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm sure Ive never looked more attractive. Laying in bed completely naked scratching my skin til its red raw. My ears are bright red and my scalp itches too so my hair is crazy. Right now my main place is my feet.


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I'm sure Ive never looked more attractive. Laying in bed completely naked scratching my skin til its red raw. My ears are bright red and my scalp itches too so my hair is crazy. Right now my main place is my feet.

Must be frustrating to still be itching. Sorry I have no tips other than a cool bath. If nothing helps and it continues it might be worth a call to your mw. There is a condition you can get during pregnancy that causes severe itching, it's rare so probably not the cause for you, but worth considering if it doesn't let up.


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's up with Leo Molly? :shock:

Essie I remember that now you mention it, your bike theft! :hugs:

Sarachka that's like me with the Tour de France, Holly has to have her 'outfits' for those 3 weeks every summer :happydance:

We're watching a funny film that we've seen a million times but it's a cult 1970's classic, "Les Bronzes Font du Ski" and on TV. But off to bed soon because my 2hr forest walk this morning has caught up on me I think and I'm feeling sleepy now :sleep:

You're itchy all over Sarachka? Weird! :fool: As Essie says there is a condition in pregnancy that causes itching, something to do with the liver I believe, so if it continues it might be worth mentioning to the MW. My itchyness generally has a cause, like chlorine or soap and goes away after 10 mins so I be worried if it was going on and on, but not that worried coz I don't think it's dangerous at all. Just damn annoying!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just been Googling pregnancy itchiness- the liver thing is really rare, and is when bile doesn't flow correctly in the liver and bile forms under the skin. I remember in 3rd tri with Holly having the liver blood tests, I wasn't itchy but it was just routine because I'm in France and they do that kind of thing here, and remember them asking beforehand if I had any pains in my chest or itching.


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Just been Googling pregnancy itchiness- the liver thing is really rare, and is when bile doesn't flow correctly in the liver and bile forms under the skin. I remember in 3rd tri with Holly having the liver blood tests, I wasn't itchy but it was just routine because I'm in France and they do that kind of thing here, and remember them asking beforehand if I had any pains in my chest or itching.

Yes it is rare, so unlikely to be the case for Sarah but worth mentioning just in case. Not something we have routine tests for, you seem to have tests for a lot more than we do.


----------



## Sarachka

I had bloods done 10 days ago at MW so I'm hoping that nothing is wrong else I think they'd have called by now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just been Googling pregnancy itchiness- the liver thing is really rare, and is when bile doesn't flow correctly in the liver and bile forms under the skin. I remember in 3rd tri with Holly having the liver blood tests, I wasn't itchy but it was just routine because I'm in France and they do that kind of thing here, and remember them asking beforehand if I had any pains in my chest or itching.
> 
> Yes it is rare, so unlikely to be the case for Sarah but worth mentioning just in case. Not something we have routine tests for, you seem to have tests for a lot more than we do.Click to expand...

It may only be routine for GD pregnancies since we are in the 'high risk' category, but since I've only had GD pregnancies I don't know how normal ones go!! We do have the toxo every month though which I don't think in the UK is the case. The liver one was a test I had to go to the hospital for so possibly a 'special' one!


----------



## Essie

We had a nice walk through the grounds at the Queen's house today. It was almost warm enough to not need a coat. Spring seems to be arriving, the snowdrops are springing up in our garden.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I had bloods done 10 days ago at MW so I'm hoping that nothing is wrong else I think they'd have called by now.

I'm sure it's nothing and you scratching it isn't helping! Put Elina's scratch mitts on!!:fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> We had a nice walk through the grounds at the Queen's house today. It was almost warm enough to not need a coat. Spring seems to be arriving, the snowdrops are springing up in our garden.

Gorge isn't it :cloud9: I wore a pink cotton jacket today, so nice to be in light colours and fabrics after thick dark wool coats all winter!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> I had bloods done 10 days ago at MW so I'm hoping that nothing is wrong else I think they'd have called by now.

I'm sure nothing is wrong. It's just a condition that came to mind when you mentioned itching, I wasnt sure if you'd have heard of it. Since it's rare it's not as widely known as pre-eclampsia or GD. Its very unlikely, just something to mention to mw if it continues to be bad. Have you found anything to ease the itching at all?


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Just been Googling pregnancy itchiness- the liver thing is really rare, and is when bile doesn't flow correctly in the liver and bile forms under the skin. I remember in 3rd tri with Holly having the liver blood tests, I wasn't itchy but it was just routine because I'm in France and they do that kind of thing here, and remember them asking beforehand if I had any pains in my chest or itching.
> 
> Yes it is rare, so unlikely to be the case for Sarah but worth mentioning just in case. Not something we have routine tests for, you seem to have tests for a lot more than we do.Click to expand...
> 
> It may only be routine for GD pregnancies since we are in the 'high risk' category, but since I've only had GD pregnancies I don't know how normal ones go!! We do have the toxo every month though which I don't think in the UK is the case. The liver one was a test I had to go to the hospital for so possibly a 'special' one!Click to expand...

No we don't Have toxo test here. All my mw said was if you have cats then don't change the litter, and be careful if you're gardening.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Well I'm off to bed now, nearly 11 so not the very early night I was planning after my late one last night after all! :dohh: 

Maybe you have back to work allergy Sarachka!

Sleep tight all xxxx :hugs: :kiss: xxxx


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> We had a nice walk through the grounds at the Queen's house today. It was almost warm enough to not need a coat. Spring seems to be arriving, the snowdrops are springing up in our garden.
> 
> Gorge isn't it :cloud9: I wore a pink cotton jacket today, so nice to be in light colours and fabrics after thick dark wool coats all winter!Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to all the places I can take Lyra now it's a bit warmer and there is no snow or ice to worry about.


----------



## Essie

Night B sleep well. I'm off to bed too i think. Night all :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, so sorry you're itchy. :hugs: 

Leo is coughing/choking/gagging and stops breathing for about 5 seconds, is wheezing, feverish, not eating much, and only had 3 wet nappies yesterday. I'm tired, stressed, and not at all dealing well today. I am to treat his fever with OTC fever reducer and administer albuterol steroids treatments. Oh and bring him back to his regular doc on Thursday.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Molly I hope he gets better very quickly, I'm sure he will :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So worrying when they're poorly though :nope:

:hug: xxxxx


----------



## addie25

Molly I'm sure he will get better very quickly :hugs: Poor thing doesn't feel well but he has an amazing mom taking care of him.


----------



## addie25

Sarah i hope the itching stops. I would call ur doctor and see what the reccomend.


----------



## Sarachka

Mollz I hope Mr Leo is fine and back to his usual self ASAP


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Sarah i hope the itching stops. I would call ur doctor and see what the reccomend.

Thanks Adz.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah i hope the itching stops. I would call ur doctor and see what the reccomend.
> 
> Thanks Adz.Click to expand...

Has it gotten any better? Remember when I was itching for 2 weeks straight and then I learned it was because I had an allergic reaction to band aids!! Did you eat anything or use anything that could have cause a reaction??


----------



## addie25

I went to my friends baby shower today. It was fun. I sat for 3 hours tho and that wasn't fun my back is hurting. I had another back spasm last night that left me on the floor crying. They really hurt!! The girls were moving around like crazy at the party. It was amazing it was non stop they really had fun at the party :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies. I had a break down in the middle of the grocery store when I went for the OTC fever reducer ... embarrassing as all hell :blush: I'm sure he'll live but its hard in the here and now.


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, sorry your back hurts sweetness. I'm glad you had fun though. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Don't be embarrassed it must be so hard watching ur little guy not feeling well. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How's Leo Molly?


----------



## HollyMonkey

*AMAZING STATISTICS on the Monday Check-In*

*Fasting bloods- 81 *

And...*Weight for it........50.7kg! *

I am officially a whole kilo heavier than when Holly was born! :wohoo: Bet Henry's just a whopper though :haha: But hardly had a PP blood over 100, let alone over 120 so am doing ok and if Henry is big it's not _my_ fault but DH's for being big and having mahoosive feet :sulk: 

Happy Monday all, good luck working turts :hugs:

*Clare*, how did your first night sleeping alone go? Hope you both slept brilliantly!! 

I'm full of excitement this morning because I'm pregnant and going to have a baby pretty soon :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I must devise a scheme for being able to *roller blade* with both of them though. Holly will have to use the buggy board I reckon. I have massive roller blading cravings every year once the spring weather comes and they are coming on really strong at the moment! Zoom zoom whizz whizz. I'm going to travel really light to the UK in the summer and take my blades with me coz Southend seafront is good for blading and I'll _hopefully_ be able to persuade my mum to look after my sprogs for a bit while I have a whizz.

xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss: 

Off for :coffee: and a read of my Italian until my gorgeous smiley wriggly HollyMonkeyBum calls me :awww: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Today is going to SUCK!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello....remember me ? I am so sorry i keep goin MIA :blush:with wedding plannin, nursery seeking for baba Nate and generally been god damn busy i have seemed to of neglected my fave lovelies since thursday:dohh:please forgive me :flower:

Well there is totes to many pgs for one to do a catch up so would a kind turtle like to fill me in?

I hope all preggy turts are fabulous and all children and bebes are being well behaved and are well 


our bathroom is still unfinished but we have gained a goldfish off the builder who rescued him from a reposssession :dohh:


----------



## new mummy2010

Wozers time is flying for you two B and Sezi you have pumpkins in your tummies hehe!!!!!!! Back to work sarachka? how is your decorating? is the wood floor finished? hello B and holly


----------



## firstbaby25

Morning :hi: :coffee:

Just on the train, my friend is moving in today while I am at work, who knows she might even want to clean our house! That would be lovely, had people round for the match yesterday after my blazing row with Adam and we had beer and I ate so much fooood! I shouldn't be allowed to do that... I'm just on the train on the way to work :cry: sad times but I suppose it's Tuesday tomorrow and I'll soon be on Friday again :) 

Thanks essie. I don't think I've done anything too wrong on Facebook, I don't want people (boys) on there knowing I live alone! Think it's stupid, and would he rather I talked about my bf tweeting other birds, so he could see how many perves underneath (comment) say stuff like 'he's stupid, I'll keep you company...' kwim?

Molly - hope little Leo is better soon sweets. Sorry it's getting to you :nope: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## new mummy2010

my word Nate is like 7 months in two days ):


----------



## Mollykins

Morning girls. 

B, that's marvelous about your weigh in and bloods. Well done. Is it just me or have your bloods been behaving quite well recently? I haven't been to sleep yet, every time I begin to drift off he wakes me with a choke and gasp and a "hey mom, have a heart seizure cause I sound like I'm dying" My word. Thanks for asking. :hugs: 

Jaynie, thanks for the Leo well wishes. Nuv you baby cakes, have a great day. :flower:

Sarah, why so Sucky a day today? 

Hayls, hello darling. :wave:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: Hayley :thumbup: how's the wedding planning going?


----------



## new mummy2010

oh and my smear was clear next one 6 mths


----------



## new mummy2010

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: Hayley :thumbup: how's the wedding planning going?


fantastic thanks jaynie very stressful but fun, how's you chick?



Mollykins said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> B, that's marvelous about your weigh in and bloods. Well done. Is it just me or have your bloods been behaving quite well recently? I haven't been to sleep yet, every time I begin to drift off he wakes me with a choke and gasp and a "hey mom, have a heart seizure cause I sound like I'm dying" My word. Thanks for asking. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie, thanks for the Leo well wishes. Nuv you baby cakes, have a great day. :flower:
> 
> Sarah, why so Sucky a day today?
> 
> Hayls, hello darling. :wave:

:hugs:for leo hope he gets better soon


----------



## babyhopes2010

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lets not talk about last night :wacko::haha:

ok so tired to get to bed at 9 she screamed and screamed in the end i had to take her out.
i then tried when she was sleepy at 10.30 she screamed she had to come in with us and then wouldnt go to sleep until 11.30 then woke up at 12.30 didnt sleep until 4. we had poo puke screaming and leaking nappies hissy: then slept 4- 5.45 so yeh lots of fun :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh btw who wants preggy tests i dont need them im not preg i just had worst af ever lasted 5 days but was awful.:(

im getting implant in on tuesday bit scared but then i get so sick on the pill.

hows everyone.we will have new baby turtles soon :wohoo: so excited i must start shopping again.

freya is in 9-12 clothes now and they are snug wtf shes 3 months this is crazy shes 19lb.
is she ok? is it ok to be that huge at 3months it like giant syndrome or summit!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no disaster night Clare! Sorry :hugs: She may have sensed you were nervous about the transition? :shrug:

8.64 kilos, I have to convert! 

Well that does seem big to me because Holly weighed that at 15 months according to her chart, but Holly has always been on the smaller side of the middle line and French averages are different from English ones- and you're very tall aren't you? I'm no six footer like you so Holly's bound to be smaller! At 3 months she weighed 4.8kgs so about half of Freya but all babies are different :shrug: She'd be way off my French chart though, which goes from 4kgs on the low side and to 7kgs on the high side!! I doubt it's anything other than that she's just a big lass though.


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning all

It's my 'monday off' :haha: Catching up on invoices this morning and then got a patient this afternoon- sick little boy so I can't put them off

I hardly slept last night. Had terrible stomach cramps and diarrhoea from my chips and cheese sauce and was up til 2am. At least it was worth it :haha:

My poor maid. Her husband has been beating her again. He beat her on Friday night and she couldn't come to work on Saturday. She thinks it's her fault because she can't have a baby. If she had a baby everything would be fine. I told her it's not likely and asked if she really wants to be tied to this man for the rest of her life. She's confused and she doesn't know. There's all the cultural stuff attached to it as well - she is now a used woman and no one will want her. It sounds like he rapes her too. I told her she needs to get an HIV test because obviously she is having unprotected sex with him because she wants a baby but he is sleeping with 2 other women that she knows about so who knows how many actually. Very sad :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 
Molly - big sloppy kisses for poorly Leo - hope he is feeling better soon x 

Hayley - I think we both keep going Mia lol

How's all of ya ??? ( will not ask Claire how her night is !!! )


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> B, that's marvelous about your weigh in and bloods. Well done. Is it just me or have your bloods been behaving quite well recently? I haven't been to sleep yet, every time I begin to drift off he wakes me with a choke and gasp and a "hey mom, have a heart seizure cause I sound like I'm dying" My word. Thanks for asking. :hugs:
> 
> Jaynie, thanks for the Leo well wishes. Nuv you baby cakes, have a great day. :flower:
> 
> Sarah, why so Sucky a day today?
> 
> Hayls, hello darling. :wave:

They _have_ been good Molly, but I think it's just because controlling them has become rather 2nd nature and I know really well how each foodstuff affects me now. I only exceeded recently by eating a slice of pizza, which was a bit :dohh: of me since it was soooooo obvious, pizza being one of the worst things ever for raising blood sugars!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh btw who wants preggy tests i dont need them im not preg i just had worst af ever lasted 5 days but was awful.:(
> 
> im getting implant in on tuesday bit scared but then i get so sick on the pill.
> 
> hows everyone.we will have new baby turtles soon :wohoo: so excited i must start shopping again.
> 
> freya is in 9-12 clothes now and they are snug wtf shes 3 months this is crazy shes 19lb.
> is she ok? is it ok to be that huge at 3months it like giant syndrome or summit!

I just looked at the red book and she is following the 99.6th line yes ?? I think she is just going to be tall like mummy ! what has the Hv said ?

Lauren is only small due to being prem, and on the prem line she is HUGE ...
My friends 1 year old is only 19lbs but her and her husband are only 5ft 3 so Jess was always going to be dinky xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Trin that's awful ! Lucky that at least she can confide in you xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> It's my 'monday off' :haha: Catching up on invoices this morning and then got a patient this afternoon- sick little boy so I can't put them off
> 
> I hardly slept last night. Had terrible stomach cramps and diarrhoea from my chips and cheese sauce and was up til 2am. At least it was worth it :haha:
> 
> My poor maid. Her husband has been beating her again. He beat her on Friday night and she couldn't come to work on Saturday. She thinks it's her fault because she can't have a baby. If she had a baby everything would be fine. I told her it's not likely and asked if she really wants to be tied to this man for the rest of her life. She's confused and she doesn't know. There's all the cultural stuff attached to it as well - she is now a used woman and no one will want her. It sounds like he rapes her too. I told her she needs to get an HIV test because obviously she is having unprotected sex with him because she wants a baby but he is sleeping with 2 other women that she knows about so who knows how many actually. Very sad :nope:

Blimey, poor lady. Sounds like a baby in the firing line is the last thing that would help!

Hello Trin:hugs: So near now!


----------



## addie25

Morning!! 4am here hoping to go back to sleep soon. 

B amazing numbers today!!

I have nothing planned for the day. Cleaners coming in the am and that's it. DH looks so cute I want to give him a cuddle but I don't want to wake him since he has work. I am so over the cold and can't wait for Sprin to arrive!!

DH was getting so excited yesterday bc it's almost May when the girls will arrive. I am so excited as well but wish doctors had a magic wand and women didn't have to be in pain to have children. Can't wait to find out of I am having a vaginal birth or c-section. Won't know that till April so trying not to get nervous about it.

The girls kicks are getting so strong it's amazing!! Can't wait to see their little faces!!!

Question, has anyone read the hunger games?? I hear it is amazing and is becoming a movie but when someone described what it was about it made me feel a bit sick. Children fighting to the death to provide food for the district they live in. I want to read it since I am told it is amazing but not sure if I can stomach it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh btw who wants preggy tests i dont need them im not preg i just had worst af ever lasted 5 days but was awful.:(
> 
> im getting implant in on tuesday bit scared but then i get so sick on the pill.
> 
> hows everyone.we will have new baby turtles soon :wohoo: so excited i must start shopping again.
> 
> freya is in 9-12 clothes now and they are snug wtf shes 3 months this is crazy shes 19lb.
> is she ok? is it ok to be that huge at 3months it like giant syndrome or summit!
> 
> I just looked at the red book and she is following the 99.6th line yes ?? I think she is just going to be tall like mummy ! what has the Hv said ?
> 
> Lauren is only small due to being prem, and on the prem line she is HUGE ...
> My friends 1 year old is only 19lbs but her and her husband are only 5ft 3 so Jess was always going to be dinky xxxxClick to expand...

See our charts are so different. I'm sure on a Scandinavian chart Freya would be average/small! Sarkosy is so short that he probably changed the French charts to make himself look bigger so it's really hard to compare between countries and morphologies. My doc always says to me "cats don't make dogs" when she weighs Holly :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Molly, sending lots of healing thoughts and love to Leo :hug:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> It's my 'monday off' :haha: Catching up on invoices this morning and then got a patient this afternoon- sick little boy so I can't put them off
> 
> I hardly slept last night. Had terrible stomach cramps and diarrhoea from my chips and cheese sauce and was up til 2am. At least it was worth it :haha:
> 
> My poor maid. Her husband has been beating her again. He beat her on Friday night and she couldn't come to work on Saturday. She thinks it's her fault because she can't have a baby. If she had a baby everything would be fine. I told her it's not likely and asked if she really wants to be tied to this man for the rest of her life. She's confused and she doesn't know. There's all the cultural stuff attached to it as well - she is now a used woman and no one will want her. It sounds like he rapes her too. I told her she needs to get an HIV test because obviously she is having unprotected sex with him because she wants a baby but he is sleeping with 2 other women that she knows about so who knows how many actually. Very sad :nope:
> 
> Blimey, poor lady. Sounds like a baby in the firing line is the last thing that would help!
> 
> Hello Trin:hugs: So near now!Click to expand...

I know! My tickers says 10 days!!!!:argh:


----------



## addie25

Wow Trin that is so sad she is in that situation. I hope she gets the strength to leave him. Does she have family living around the area??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Henry is going to be a whopper I'm sure. Julien and Simon are massive for their age, despite their mum being 5ft. DH makes big boys :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> It's my 'monday off' :haha: Catching up on invoices this morning and then got a patient this afternoon- sick little boy so I can't put them off
> 
> I hardly slept last night. Had terrible stomach cramps and diarrhoea from my chips and cheese sauce and was up til 2am. At least it was worth it :haha:
> 
> My poor maid. Her husband has been beating her again. He beat her on Friday night and she couldn't come to work on Saturday. She thinks it's her fault because she can't have a baby. If she had a baby everything would be fine. I told her it's not likely and asked if she really wants to be tied to this man for the rest of her life. She's confused and she doesn't know. There's all the cultural stuff attached to it as well - she is now a used woman and no one will want her. It sounds like he rapes her too. I told her she needs to get an HIV test because obviously she is having unprotected sex with him because she wants a baby but he is sleeping with 2 other women that she knows about so who knows how many actually. Very sad :nope:
> 
> Blimey, poor lady. Sounds like a baby in the firing line is the last thing that would help!
> 
> Hello Trin:hugs: So near now!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! My tickers says 10 days!!!!:argh:Click to expand...

And you had the runs last night, as your ticker recommends:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And you've all seen how massive his willy is (Henry's, not dh's!) so just imagine the size of dem feet :shock: Enormous great feet! I'm going to have to knit giant booties, with a whole ball of wool per bootie :argh:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Morning!! 4am here hoping to go back to sleep soon.
> 
> B amazing numbers today!!
> 
> I have nothing planned for the day. Cleaners coming in the am and that's it. DH looks so cute I want to give him a cuddle but I don't want to wake him since he has work. I am so over the cold and can't wait for Sprin to arrive!!
> 
> DH was getting so excited yesterday bc it's almost May when the girls will arrive. I am so excited as well but wish doctors had a magic wand and women didn't have to be in pain to have children. Can't wait to find out of I am having a vaginal birth or c-section. Won't know that till April so trying not to get nervous about it.
> 
> The girls kicks are getting so strong it's amazing!! Can't wait to see their little faces!!!
> 
> Question, has anyone read the hunger games?? I hear it is amazing and is becoming a movie but when someone described what it was about it made me feel a bit sick. Children fighting to the death to provide food for the district they live in. I want to read it since I am told it is amazing but not sure if I can stomach it.

I read 2 reviews of it recently and it sounds amazing. I really want to read it. No money in the budget for book buying now tho


----------



## mummyApril

would stop to talk, cant, walking zombie, teething James likes slumber parties with mummy, falling asleep holding hands, nice, but tired, grizzle butt, will cut through soon, i hope, hope youre all ok, love :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Wow Trin that is so sad she is in that situation. I hope she gets the strength to leave him. Does she have family living around the area??

No, her brothers live in Zimbabwe and she supports them financially. They don't have parents who are living


----------



## HollyMonkey

How come it's nearly 11am already? Weird! I've done none of my errands yet!


----------



## addie25

Trin I know it's supposed to be amazing I think I'll read it and if I can't stomach it I'll just stop. I watched a preview for the movie and it is upsetting but if so many people say it is amazing I bet it is and I'll give it a try.


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> would stop to talk, cant, walking zombie, teething James likes slumber parties with mummy, falling asleep holding hands, nice, but tired, grizzle butt, will cut through soon, i hope, hope youre all ok, love :hugs:

Sleep deprivation post! :hugs: Hello, big nuv April xxxx

Oh no it's going to be terrible the lack of sleep! I keep forgetting about that bit:dohh:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> It's my 'monday off' :haha: Catching up on invoices this morning and then got a patient this afternoon- sick little boy so I can't put them off
> 
> I hardly slept last night. Had terrible stomach cramps and diarrhoea from my chips and cheese sauce and was up til 2am. At least it was worth it :haha:
> 
> My poor maid. Her husband has been beating her again. He beat her on Friday night and she couldn't come to work on Saturday. She thinks it's her fault because she can't have a baby. If she had a baby everything would be fine. I told her it's not likely and asked if she really wants to be tied to this man for the rest of her life. She's confused and she doesn't know. There's all the cultural stuff attached to it as well - she is now a used woman and no one will want her. It sounds like he rapes her too. I told her she needs to get an HIV test because obviously she is having unprotected sex with him because she wants a baby but he is sleeping with 2 other women that she knows about so who knows how many actually. Very sad :nope:
> 
> Blimey, poor lady. Sounds like a baby in the firing line is the last thing that would help!
> 
> Hello Trin:hugs: So near now!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! My tickers says 10 days!!!!:argh:Click to expand...
> 
> And you had the runs last night, as your ticker recommends:haha:Click to expand...

Things have been rather loose in that department for weeks, last night was just about the junk food. Feel fine today tho :thumbup:

I'm making a super-healthy stew for dinner tonight


----------



## addie25

Ahh lack of sleep that is going to be the hardest part for me I loveeeeeeee to sleep!!!!! Remember my week of insomnia how depressed I got!! Thank god we have so much help since 2 babies means extra times getting up. Especially because my pediatrician says depending on their weight it may not be possible to put them on the same schedule for a couple of weeks so it will be nuts the amount of times we will have to get up if we can't put them on the same schedule at first. Hopefully we can.


----------



## addie25

Mmm stew sounds delish Trin!! I am going to cook DH dinner tonight I've been 2 tired lately but he does so much and deserved a lovely home cooked dinner. Not sure what I'll make yet :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

:cry: So true


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm hoping the sunshine will somehow compensate for the lack of sleep Addie- you know how refreshing it is to just sit in the sun with your eyes shut for 10 mins- something I could never do with Holly's birthdate!! Not sure it will work to combat the exhaustion but I may as well be optimistic!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been to Africa once Trin and the thing I recall most is the smell- it had a very particular smell. It was a clingy smell that I'd smell on me months later, randomly on my school uniform, as though it had entered my psyche :shrug: I can still remember the smell, dry and flakey kind of smell


----------



## addie25

Very true B. we hope to be able to take the girls every Friday-Sunday to the beach house starting in July. We have the hot tub there which is relaxing and the pool and beach. Its DH parents house so they will be there and can watch the girls a little to let DH and I nap and have a few moments to ourselves.


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> It's my 'monday off' :haha: Catching up on invoices this morning and then got a patient this afternoon- sick little boy so I can't put them off
> 
> I hardly slept last night. Had terrible stomach cramps and diarrhoea from my chips and cheese sauce and was up til 2am. At least it was worth it :haha:
> 
> My poor maid. Her husband has been beating her again. He beat her on Friday night and she couldn't come to work on Saturday. She thinks it's her fault because she can't have a baby. If she had a baby everything would be fine. I told her it's not likely and asked if she really wants to be tied to this man for the rest of her life. She's confused and she doesn't know. There's all the cultural stuff attached to it as well - she is now a used woman and no one will want her. It sounds like he rapes her too. I told her she needs to get an HIV test because obviously she is having unprotected sex with him because she wants a baby but he is sleeping with 2 other women that she knows about so who knows how many actually. Very sad :nope:
> 
> Blimey, poor lady. Sounds like a baby in the firing line is the last thing that would help!
> 
> Hello Trin:hugs: So near now!Click to expand...

omg thats so sad,i want to rescue her :(! i hate men that do that :(


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll copy that and make stew tonight I think too.

Hayley! :hi: Hellooooo! You've gone again!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:coffee: 

Wonder if Sarachka is still itchy


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> :coffee:
> 
> Wonder if Sarachka is still itchy

Yes she is. Going to break my rule of "not being any bother" and ring the midwife.


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh btw who wants preggy tests i dont need them im not preg i just had worst af ever lasted 5 days but was awful.:(
> 
> im getting implant in on tuesday bit scared but then i get so sick on the pill.
> 
> hows everyone.we will have new baby turtles soon :wohoo: so excited i must start shopping again.
> 
> freya is in 9-12 clothes now and they are snug wtf shes 3 months this is crazy shes 19lb.
> is she ok? is it ok to be that huge at 3months it like giant syndrome or summit!

I'm sure Freya is fine. Do you get her weighed at baby clinic? She's just a fast growing girlie.


----------



## Essie

Molly :hugs: I hope Leo is better soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just blitzed the bathroom and put THE LAST of the smelly ski trip clothes on to wash :wacko: Gosh when there's washing after 6 of us go on holiday it's going to be fun fun fun! 

You do that Sarachka- you'll get a good cream for it if you call up :thumbup: 

You know what girls, HOLLY HAS NO SPRING SEASON CARDIGAN OR JUMPER :shock: I've got some wool my mum gave me, not my colour of choice (purple) but a lovely 85% cotton and 15% cashmere mix so I'm going to set to knitting her something quick sharpish.

See ya laters alligators xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh btw who wants preggy tests i dont need them im not preg i just had worst af ever lasted 5 days but was awful.:(
> 
> im getting implant in on tuesday bit scared but then i get so sick on the pill.
> 
> hows everyone.we will have new baby turtles soon :wohoo: so excited i must start shopping again.
> 
> freya is in 9-12 clothes now and they are snug wtf shes 3 months this is crazy shes 19lb.
> is she ok? is it ok to be that huge at 3months it like giant syndrome or summit!
> 
> I'm sure Freya is fine. Do you get her weighed at baby clinic? She's just a fast growing girlie.Click to expand...

iv never got her weighed at clinic i have my own scales altho she was weighed by dr at her hip scan last week and she was 19lb. they didnt say anything about it unless they thought she was older:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

has anyone had the implant,not these ones:holly::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Rang doctors. Described itching to receptionist. She said ring mat unit. 

Rang mat unit. She asked if I'd had reduced movements. I said today was fine but yesterday was a little reduced and she said they need me in ASAP to be monitored and have bloods taken bc it could be something to do with my liver. She wanted me in right away but Im at work so i have a 17:30 appointment. 

I want to take my skin off!!


----------



## Sarachka

Oh and my back is KILLING ME!!!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Rang doctors. Described itching to receptionist. She said ring mat unit.
> 
> Rang mat unit. She asked if I'd had reduced movements. I said today was fine but yesterday was a little reduced and she said they need me in ASAP to be monitored and have bloods taken bc it could be something to do with my liver. She wanted me in right away but Im at work so i have a 17:30 appointment.
> 
> I want to take my skin off!!

I'm glad you broke your rule and spoke to them, hope it all goes okay at your appointment and results come back okay. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## addie25

Sarah glad you called your doctor. I am sure everything will be ok, keep us posted. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

I hope they give me some cream that I can slather on my whole body


----------



## addie25

Just started reading the Hunger Games. It is good so far. Keeps your interest for sure. I will prob finish it in a day or 2.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I had the implant clare :nope: I hated it and it hated me! My friend has had it for three years now and she has been fine. 

Could I please be considered for those pregnancy tests :) 

Nasty crappy weather here today raining and miserable! But I have paid for the vivarium I fell in love with and have contacted the tax office and am going to get my taxback from 2009 :happydance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have been inhaling vaporub out of a bowl and have some on my chest! This colds driving me crazy already!


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I've seen a lot of people on Facebook saying they're reading that. Must be popular. What's it about?


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, I hope its not that liver condition. A friend of mine had that... Tis no bueno.

Trin, I'm so sorry about your maid. It's awful being in that kind of life.


----------



## mummyApril

gosh i hope youre ok Sarah please keep me updated i wont be on here as much as my prince has turned into a frog with his teething :/


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh ginge pm me ur address


----------



## HollyMonkey

Glad you called Sarachka :thumbup: 

I've been at the park for 2hrs with Holly, we just came home in the dusk. Joyness joyness joyness. :cloud9: 

Spent most of the time knitting on the bench and chatting to my Russian friend- I asked her whether she had heartburn with her very hairy babies and she said no, none at all!


----------



## mummyApril

Cassie send her love and will get on when can x


----------



## Sarachka

Hello I'm just on the way home now. Thanks for the well wishes. They monitored foetal movement for about 30 mins and that's fine. They took blood and they think it could be Obstetric cholestasis. They had the results of the bloods done 16/02 and they showed I need iron tablets. 

So I have a prescription for cream, an anti histemine, a pessary for the "down there" itch and iron tablets. Have to get it from the hospital pharmacy which is closed to gotta wait until I can get back to the hospital.


----------



## TrinityMom

Argh! Back pain and the runs...don't get excited, it's been happening for ages

I saw an 8 month old this afternoon. He was so sweet and confident and smiley that he didn't seem sick at all (had a sort of shrek-horn growth thing next to his ear that was a bit distracting tho!). Anyway, when I listened to his chest he had really bad bronchitis - just goes to show they can be so sick and seem so ok. Checking him again on Wednesday - my official last day of work :thumbup:

DH is SOOOO furious and so demoralised. He got paid today (2 days late) and it was his old salary. Not the new salary they agreed to. SO he phoned his boss and his boss told him not to give him attitude!!!! Then the boss's sister, who actually transfers the salaries tried to say that the raise would only come into effect next month :shock: He spoke to them at the beginning of the monthand they didn't say anything about that. They are just assholes :growlmad: I'm so upset for him

Wonder how Sarah is :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Sarah :hugs: I was hoping for you that it wasnt cholestasis. At least the creams should help (once you're able to get them). Have you got any follow up appointments?


----------



## Sarachka

I am so tempted to prank text my mum "they're inducing me!!" lolz

I won't though!


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> Sarah :hugs: I was hoping for you that it wasnt cholestasis. At least the creams should help (once you're able to get them). Have you got any follow up appointments?

Hopefully not. Only if the blood test gives them reason to


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls! Baby is napping so I've finally got a moment to myself here to catch up!! :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls! Baby is napping so I've finally got a moment to myself here to catch up!! :hugs:

Helloooooooooooo :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> I went to my friends baby shower today. It was fun. I sat for 3 hours tho and that wasn't fun my back is hurting. I had another back spasm last night that left me on the floor crying. They really hurt!! The girls were moving around like crazy at the party. It was amazing it was non stop they really had fun at the party :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Saw the pictures on FB! You looked great! :thumbup:



Mollykins said:


> Thanks ladies. I had a break down in the middle of the grocery store when I went for the OTC fever reducer ... embarrassing as all hell :blush: I'm sure he'll live but its hard in the here and now.

Poor Molls! I hope Leo is doing better today!



HollyMonkey said:


> *AMAZING STATISTICS on the Monday Check-In*
> 
> *Fasting bloods- 81 *
> 
> And...*Weight for it........50.7kg! *
> 
> I am officially a whole kilo heavier than when Holly was born! :wohoo: Bet Henry's just a whopper though :haha: But hardly had a PP blood over 100, let alone over 120 so am doing ok and if Henry is big it's not _my_ fault but DH's for being big and having mahoosive feet :sulk:
> 
> Happy Monday all, good luck working turts :hugs:
> 
> *Clare*, how did your first night sleeping alone go? Hope you both slept brilliantly!!
> 
> I'm full of excitement this morning because I'm pregnant and going to have a baby pretty soon :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I must devise a scheme for being able to *roller blade* with both of them though. Holly will have to use the buggy board I reckon. I have massive roller blading cravings every year once the spring weather comes and they are coming on really strong at the moment! Zoom zoom whizz whizz. I'm going to travel really light to the UK in the summer and take my blades with me coz Southend seafront is good for blading and I'll _hopefully_ be able to persuade my mum to look after my sprogs for a bit while I have a whizz.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:
> 
> Off for :coffee: and a read of my Italian until my gorgeous smiley wriggly HollyMonkeyBum calls me :awww: xxxxxxxx

Wonderful bloods and weight! You're doing so great!!! :dance:

You are 30 weeks 6 days today... that was the day my water broke!!! :shock:



new mummy2010 said:


> Hello....remember me ? I am so sorry i keep goin MIA :blush:with wedding plannin, nursery seeking for baba Nate and generally been god damn busy i have seemed to of neglected my fave lovelies since thursday:dohh:please forgive me :flower:
> 
> Well there is totes to many pgs for one to do a catch up so would a kind turtle like to fill me in?
> 
> I hope all preggy turts are fabulous and all children and bebes are being well behaved and are well
> 
> 
> our bathroom is still unfinished but we have gained a goldfish off the builder who rescued him from a reposssession :dohh:

Hey Hayley! Glad you're having fun with the wedding planning! It's all so exciting! :hugs:
Love the cute picture of Nate in the bath! He's such a cutie!! :cloud9:



TrinityMom said:


> Morning all
> 
> It's my 'monday off' :haha: Catching up on invoices this morning and then got a patient this afternoon- sick little boy so I can't put them off
> 
> I hardly slept last night. Had terrible stomach cramps and diarrhoea from my chips and cheese sauce and was up til 2am. At least it was worth it :haha:
> 
> My poor maid. Her husband has been beating her again. He beat her on Friday night and she couldn't come to work on Saturday. She thinks it's her fault because she can't have a baby. If she had a baby everything would be fine. I told her it's not likely and asked if she really wants to be tied to this man for the rest of her life. She's confused and she doesn't know. There's all the cultural stuff attached to it as well - she is now a used woman and no one will want her. It sounds like he rapes her too. I told her she needs to get an HIV test because obviously she is having unprotected sex with him because she wants a baby but he is sleeping with 2 other women that she knows about so who knows how many actually. Very sad :nope:

That poor lady!! Seems she's in such a bind. I hope there is a solution for her.



addie25 said:


> Morning!! 4am here hoping to go back to sleep soon.
> 
> B amazing numbers today!!
> 
> I have nothing planned for the day. Cleaners coming in the am and that's it. DH looks so cute I want to give him a cuddle but I don't want to wake him since he has work. I am so over the cold and can't wait for Sprin to arrive!!
> 
> DH was getting so excited yesterday bc it's almost May when the girls will arrive. I am so excited as well but wish doctors had a magic wand and women didn't have to be in pain to have children. Can't wait to find out of I am having a vaginal birth or c-section. Won't know that till April so trying not to get nervous about it.
> 
> The girls kicks are getting so strong it's amazing!! Can't wait to see their little faces!!!
> 
> Question, has anyone read the hunger games?? I hear it is amazing and is becoming a movie but when someone described what it was about it made me feel a bit sick. Children fighting to the death to provide food for the district they live in. I want to read it since I am told it is amazing but not sure if I can stomach it.

I read it. I was surprised it was a kid's book.... I was a little bit horrified at the whole premise of the book - but I quite liked it. I think it should be an adult book, though... I don't know. Seemed really grim to be a kid's book!!



Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> Wonder if Sarachka is still itchy
> 
> Yes she is. Going to break my rule of "not being any bother" and ring the midwife.Click to expand...

Hope you're doing better. I see you were discharged, that's good. Hope the meds help!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have cycled one thousand nine hundred and fifty kilometres this pregnancy, not far off 2000km! Crazy how just a little each day adds up!

Sarachka I'm glad you got some iron pills, I did wonder since you've been oddly tired for 2nd and 3rd tri which are usually groovy time. And some relief for the itching, ace! :thumbup:

Off for bathy poos!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

(Not actual poos in the bath)


----------



## addie25

Trin I am sorry his boss is being so unfair!! Hopefully they do adjust the salary next month.

Luna, I agree this should not be classified as a teen book. I am almost done with it.

Sarah hope the medications help and the blood test comes back good.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow that's crazy Lunes! I thought it was a bit later, more like 33 weeks!


----------



## addie25

Question. My friend is 27 weeks pregnant with triplets and is 1 cm dilated. Does this mean she will go into labour soon or can they hold her off? And if they can hold her off how long are they usually able to stop labour?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> I am so tempted to prank text my mum "they're inducing me!!" lolz
> 
> I won't though!

No don't tempt fate!!! At least not until you've got your blood test results!! :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My after dinner bloods are 81, exactly where they started at 7am this morning. A symmetrical bloods day!


----------



## mummyApril

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUWZuVRa_oI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8g1t1fpdls&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mummyApril

James is happy at the moment so iv popped on, how is everyone? can anyone fill me in on any news? i came on earlier and only saw Sarahs post x


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow that's crazy Lunes! I thought it was a bit later, more like 33 weeks!

My waters broke at 30w6d and he was born 33w2d. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good evening ladies!!

We're back..got back around 4pm today and I've been trying to catch up amidst piles of washing, dinner etc. You can chat!! 

We had such a lovely time but are also really glad to be back and am looking forward to my own bed tonight..such a creature of habit eh :blush: 

Anyway....here's a little pic of my little lady in the car on the way home. She was an absolute dream on both outbound and inbound journeys so our driving trip to Brittany is GO!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

If I lived in England where they have 24hr food shops and service stations I would walk to the nearest one and buy a jar of roll mop herrings :munch: Extremely desirous of them since my bath! 

I'm off to bed with my Italian book which is really good :book:

xxxxx :kiss: xxxxx Sleep tight all :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I posted before reading, Kit and April are back! BEAUTIFUL babies you have!!

Kit I'll help you with your Brittany quest tomorrow/this week if you want- tell you where we've enjoyed and my mum and dad and best friend too go to places I've not been but they love :thumbup: Off to bed now though but I'll get on the case! Glad you had a good time :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks B..yes, all info gratefully received :thumbup: 

Night night m'love :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUWZuVRa_oI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8g1t1fpdls&feature=youtube_gdata_player

These are sooooo cute! He's getting some really good purchase on the rug there:thumbup: When Holly went to my parents she made great crawling progress on their carpet since it wasn't all slippery like at our place!

xxxxx


----------



## addie25

WOW look at James go!!!!

Cara looks beautiful. Glad you had a nice day.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> We're back..got back around 4pm today and I've been trying to catch up amidst piles of washing, dinner etc. You can chat!!
> 
> We had such a lovely time but are also really glad to be back and am looking forward to my own bed tonight..such a creature of habit eh :blush:
> 
> Anyway....here's a little pic of my little lady in the car on the way home. She was an absolute dream on both outbound and inbound journeys so our driving trip to Brittany is GO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 345935

oooooo she is so scrummy i love her! what a clever Cara being a good girl on the way there and back! Shes such a darling, and glad you had a good time! enjoy your bed x


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow I posted before reading, Kit and April are back! BEAUTIFUL babies you have!!
> 
> Kit I'll help you with your Brittany quest tomorrow/this week if you want- tell you where we've enjoyed and my mum and dad and best friend too go to places I've not been but they love :thumbup: Off to bed now though but I'll get on the case! Glad you had a good time :hugs:

thankyou :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUWZuVRa_oI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8g1t1fpdls&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> These are sooooo cute! He's getting some really good purchase on the rug there:thumbup: When Holly went to my parents she made great crawling progress on their carpet since it wasn't all slippery like at our place!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

yes he really loves the carpet, and since I got it hes been moving about, hes real fast too! im constantly picking up things around the room if the girls have left them etc as he makes a beeline for them lol 
night night sweet x


----------



## mummyApril

hes a quick one is he Addie :) when hes better i promise to skype you, all day has been a mission until this evening he was quite the happy one hes just off to sleep now, iv never had trouble with teething babies before so this is a new adventure! mission lol


----------



## mummyApril

anyway i shall bid you all goodnight and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day and i can pop on a bit more :) miss not being able to chat to you girls.
my mum has her operation tomorrow and its also a good friends anniversary of his death which has made me a little scared, but im sure shell be fine and im just panicking over nothing, im sure hell watch over her for me
night all x


----------



## addie25

He did seem happy :thumbup::thumbup:

So anyone know the answer to my question. My friend is 27 weeks pregnant with triplets she is 1 cm dilated and her cervix shortened to 1.7 now. When you begin to dilate how long till you go into labour. She is on medication to try and stop it now.


----------



## mummyApril

addie25 said:


> He did seem happy :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So anyone know the answer to my question. My friend is 27 weeks pregnant with triplets she is 1 cm dilated and her cervix shortened to 1.7 now. When you begin to dilate how long till you go into labour. She is on medication to try and stop it now.

im sorry i dont know Addie, i hope labour doesnt start for her!


----------



## Sarachka

Addie, sorry I didn't answer, was going to leave it for the experts. From what I've read though some women can spend a couple of months at 1cm. I assume she'll be given something for it not to dilate more and perhaps a steroid for the twins' lungs to mature them just in case. I might be totally wrong but I think this is right


----------



## addie25

She is having triplets not twins so it's that much harder to keep them in. She started contracting a month ago but cervix didn't change and now it's changed a lot and dilated. They gave the babies that shot a couple weeks ago so that's good to help their lungs. I just hope she can keep them in till at least 28 weeks I've heard a lot of triplets r born at 28 weeks and they do great so I pray she makes it to then at least.


----------



## LunaLady

Hi Aunties!!!

Want some cheese??! :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

oh how cute is he Luna?! what a cheeky lil face hehe


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks, hope you all slept fabbodabbolously :flower:

I am 6 and a half months pregnant today! :happydance:

Off to get routine toxo and wee protein test this morning- 45min walk starting with a very long steep hill with a heavy pushchair, fun fun fun! Oh well, keeps me super fit! Then I may walk to the bus stop and get a bus to town to the International bookshop to get my next Italian read :book:

Addie I didn't answer because I don't know- I'm afraid twins and triplets are beyond my competence! I think you can be dilated 1cm for ages without consequence, but is the cervix measurement 1.7mm? That's mega short if it is so I don't know!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :wave:

B&B was very rude last night and kept throwing me off hence my quick post then disappearing act without even saying good night!

Anyway, baby swimmers for us today, what you all up to?

Have lovely Tuesdays all :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi..hope the medication is making things better and you're no longer clawing your skin off. I had to google OC, seems it's rare..trust you! :dohh::winkwink:

Hope you and Elina are good :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Molly..thank you so much for the lovely message :kiss:

I sincerely hope master Leo has improved since your last post. I'm so sorry for you having all this ill health to cope with on top of the big move...it's nearly here! :shock:

Big :hugs: to you.


----------



## kit_cat

April...such cute little vids of our James...I could squish him to pieces :hugs: Loving his slithering technique :thumbup: Cara does this too..except backwards :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Luna...what a gorge little man you have...loved all the pics you put on FB :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Bethany..hope your trip out today isn't too tiring and you manage to get yourself a good next read :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya has never slept well. she used to sleep (for 2 weeks)from 11-5 then up for the day which was the best shes ever done.before that it was much the same as it is now.

the past week :wacko: if i add up how much shes slept between the hours of 11-6 its more like 1hr or 2 per night :hissy: i think im losing the will to live!:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello lovelies and HAPPY HAPPY TUESDAY:flower:, firstlyTrin i feel so sorry for your poor maid i want you to post her here to me and i will look after her, it's sad when its all cultural and men are still stuck in the dark ages where woman dont have any say, rights etc makes me so sad and mad:cry::growlmad:Sarachka i hope you will alot less itchy today when you get your script, how are you coping without your pills etc that you use to take for your headaches etc:shrug:





addie25 said:


> Very true B. we hope to be able to take the girls every Friday-Sunday to the beach house starting in July. We have the hot tub there which is relaxing and the pool and beach. Its DH parents house so they will be there and can watch the girls a little to let DH and I nap and have a few moments to ourselves.


Hey Addie how are the lil ladies coming along? I wish i had a beach house to escape too:thumbup:at least we have the caravan in snowdonia :winkwink:

That reminds me uk'ers who watched corrie last night? how cushy have chesney and katie got it now? she has 3 free afternoons a week and they have 2 nights free to go out and have a break..why does no one come and do that for us lot hey:shrug:




mummyApril said:


> gosh i hope youre ok Sarah please keep me updated i wont be on here as much as my prince has turned into a frog with his teething :/

Nate is a frog this week too and still no sign of a tooth at all zilch, zero,nuthin :nope:....james is doing really well at crawling we are still going backwards in our house:dohh:



HollyMonkey said:


> (Not actual poos in the bath)

:haha::haha::haha::haha: hi B :flower:you have gone now:cry:



kit_cat said:


> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> We're back..got back around 4pm today and I've been trying to catch up amidst piles of washing, dinner etc. You can chat!!
> 
> We had such a lovely time but are also really glad to be back and am looking forward to my own bed tonight..such a creature of habit eh :blush:
> 
> Anyway....here's a little pic of my little lady in the car on the way home. She was an absolute dream on both outbound and inbound journeys so our driving trip to Brittany is GO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 345935


Hello Cara what a bright eyed lil missy you have there:thumbup:is cara on the move Kit and 
how many tooshies does she have now?




LunaLady said:


> Hi Aunties!!!
> 
> Want some cheese??! :haha:

Hey Rhyko how are you lil fellow:hugs:so happy in the picture i see

Hey crunch i know i know i just dont have enough hrs in the day:nope:to do all i need and want to do

ginge hi:flower:wel done on getting your tax rebate:thumbup:and hope ypu feel better soon

clare i know you wont believe me but it does mellow out i got to your point and kit,essie,b and trin all said the same and they we're right:hugs::hugs:wow freya is a fast gainer good job i havent sent her gift yet(yeah i know imm crap at posting stuff lately)...as it will be to bloody small now:dohh:

Mollz hope leo is better today when is the move now?

nwebs how's you doll? and your bump have you posted any pics yet??
Anyone i forgot very sorry i tried my best:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya has never slept well. she used to sleep (for 2 weeks)from 11-5 then up for the day which was the best shes ever done.before that it was much the same as it is now.
> 
> the past week :wacko: if i add up how much shes slept between the hours of 11-6 its more like 1hr or 2 per night :hissy: i think im losing the will to live!:cry:

Oh Clare..I'm sorry you're finding things so tough but I am sure they will get better. Do you do a full bedtime routine etc before you put Freya down for the night? Judging by her weight gain, she's a hungry girl. Does she put on like 1lb per week? That's what it seems like. She now weighs the same as Cara! That said, my nephew weighed 21lbs at 3 months old and had to wear 2yr old clothes for the width with massive turn ups on the sleeves and legs :haha:

Have you tried other things than feeding her at night? She might just be in the habit of waking and being fed, rather than actually needing to be fed? I'm just trying to think of something that might help a bit :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Hayley! :hi:

How you doing m'love? Really glad to hear your smear was A OK :thumbup: Also, I loved Nate's bubbly bath pics...he's adorable :cloud9:

Yes, Cara is on the move but can only go backwards at the moment :shrug: She still only has one toothy peg too but I think the other bottom one is close to coming through. What about Nate?


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> freya has never slept well. she used to sleep (for 2 weeks)from 11-5 then up for the day which was the best shes ever done.before that it was much the same as it is now.
> 
> the past week :wacko: if i add up how much shes slept between the hours of 11-6 its more like 1hr or 2 per night :hissy: i think im losing the will to live!:cry:
> 
> Oh Clare..I'm sorry you're finding things so tough but I am sure they will get better. Do you do a full bedtime routine etc before you put Freya down for the night? Judging by her weight gain, she's a hungry girl. Does she put on like 1lb per week? That's what it seems like. She now weighs the same as Cara! That said, my nephew weighed 21lbs at 3 months old and had to wear 2yr old clothes for the width with massive turn ups on the sleeves and legs :haha:
> 
> Have you tried other things than feeding her at night? She might just be in the habit of waking and being fed, rather than actually needing to be fed? I'm just trying to think of something that might help a bit :hugs:Click to expand...

its not that shes waking up shes just not going to sleep :cry:

people can shoot me down for this i dont care but shes going in her room tonight and im going to do controed crying from now on before i abandon her :(

we used to swaddle her and that would help but now she just rips herself out the swaddle and kicks her arms and legs about until shes full awake then screams.
she doesnt settle until 11. shall i just play bath milk bed for 8pm tonight i know its drastic but i honestly dont think i can do it any other way


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> Morning Hayley! :hi:
> 
> How you doing m'love? Really glad to hear your smear was A OK :thumbup: Also, I loved Nate's bubbly bath pics...he's adorable :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, Cara is on the move but can only go backwards at the moment :shrug: She still only has one toothy peg too but I think the other bottom one is close to coming through. What about Nate?

Im good thanks Kit everything is just a whirlwind at the min:thumbup:

Thanks for the smear well wishes i was petrified i would have more nasty cancer cells againn as with all the change thats gone on down there lately:happydance:

We have no teeth and only backwards movement too:winkwink:

Yes they look very grown up now on piccys dont they Lyra,cara,nate and james so sad how fast they grow:cry:


----------



## new mummy2010

clare dont be sad and dont get mad babe you will be fine and work it out soon what it is that she is craving routine wise

does she nap regular? to much in the day?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> freya has never slept well. she used to sleep (for 2 weeks)from 11-5 then up for the day which was the best shes ever done.before that it was much the same as it is now.
> 
> the past week :wacko: if i add up how much shes slept between the hours of 11-6 its more like 1hr or 2 per night :hissy: i think im losing the will to live!:cry:
> 
> Oh Clare..I'm sorry you're finding things so tough but I am sure they will get better. Do you do a full bedtime routine etc before you put Freya down for the night? Judging by her weight gain, she's a hungry girl. Does she put on like 1lb per week? That's what it seems like. She now weighs the same as Cara! That said, my nephew weighed 21lbs at 3 months old and had to wear 2yr old clothes for the width with massive turn ups on the sleeves and legs :haha:
> 
> Have you tried other things than feeding her at night? She might just be in the habit of waking and being fed, rather than actually needing to be fed? I'm just trying to think of something that might help a bit :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its not that shes waking up shes just not going to sleep :cry:
> 
> people can shoot me down for this i dont care but shes going in her room tonight and im going to do controed crying from now on before i abandon her :(Click to expand...

Hey..no one wants to shoot you down..I understand sleep deprivation and how the world is a dark and gloomy place when you're in the thick of it.

Sometimes even now when I put Cara down for the evening, she cries. I know that if I leave her alone, she will settle herself. In the early months, I used to put her down, leave her for a few minutes, if she was still crying I'd go in, stroke her head, reassure her etc (I wouldn't pick her up) then leave again. Sometimes I'd have to do this 3, 4 or 5 times but eventually she'd go off to sleep until the next feed. It worked but I had to be quite strong minded about not picking her up or feeding her when I knew she had just been fed.


----------



## addie25

Clare I agree with kit don't pick her up and let her calm herself down and hopefully she will start to sleep better. It must be so hard to watch ur baby cry for a bit but a lot of moms tell me that's what they had to do and it worked.


----------



## addie25

5am here I'm becoming a bad sleeper also ahhh I went to bed at 11 hopefully acid goes away n I sleep a little more. I have my doctor at 945 hopefully she gives me something for the acid. The book I'm reading is giving me bad dreams :shrug: I woke up before scared thinking I was in a jungle and people were trying to get me. lol I should stick to comedy. The books really good tho I will buy the second book today I'm almost done with the first.


----------



## Sarachka

Claire does she have a set routine? I know we can't mention the most famous book about routines but my sister swears by it. She's had two good sleepers thanks to it.


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April...such cute little vids of our James...I could squish him to pieces :hugs: Loving his slithering technique :thumbup: Cara does this too..except backwards :dohh:

hehe aw too cute! we will have to meet up before they get too big!


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya has never slept well. she used to sleep (for 2 weeks)from 11-5 then up for the day which was the best shes ever done.before that it was much the same as it is now.
> 
> the past week :wacko: if i add up how much shes slept between the hours of 11-6 its more like 1hr or 2 per night :hissy: i think im losing the will to live!:cry:

do you have a specific routine at all?


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> Hello lovelies and HAPPY HAPPY TUESDAY:flower:, firstlyTrin i feel so sorry for your poor maid i want you to post her here to me and i will look after her, it's sad when its all cultural and men are still stuck in the dark ages where woman dont have any say, rights etc makes me so sad and mad:cry::growlmad:Sarachka i hope you will alot less itchy today when you get your script, how are you coping without your pills etc that you use to take for your headaches etc:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Very true B. we hope to be able to take the girls every Friday-Sunday to the beach house starting in July. We have the hot tub there which is relaxing and the pool and beach. Its DH parents house so they will be there and can watch the girls a little to let DH and I nap and have a few moments to ourselves.
> 
> 
> Hey Addie how are the lil ladies coming along? I wish i had a beach house to escape too:thumbup:at least we have the caravan in snowdonia :winkwink:
> 
> That reminds me uk'ers who watched corrie last night? how cushy have chesney and katie got it now? she has 3 free afternoons a week and they have 2 nights free to go out and have a break..why does no one come and do that for us lot hey:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> gosh i hope youre ok Sarah please keep me updated i wont be on here as much as my prince has turned into a frog with his teething :/Click to expand...
> 
> Nate is a frog this week too and still no sign of a tooth at all zilch, zero,nuthin :nope:....james is doing really well at crawling we are still going backwards in our house:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> (Not actual poos in the bath)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: hi B :flower:you have gone now:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> We're back..got back around 4pm today and I've been trying to catch up amidst piles of washing, dinner etc. You can chat!!
> 
> We had such a lovely time but are also really glad to be back and am looking forward to my own bed tonight..such a creature of habit eh :blush:
> 
> Anyway....here's a little pic of my little lady in the car on the way home. She was an absolute dream on both outbound and inbound journeys so our driving trip to Brittany is GO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 345935
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Cara what a bright eyed lil missy you have there:thumbup:is cara on the move Kit and
> how many tooshies does she have now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Aunties!!!
> 
> Want some cheese??! :haha:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rhyko how are you lil fellow:hugs:so happy in the picture i see
> 
> Hey crunch i know i know i just dont have enough hrs in the day:nope:to do all i need and want to do
> 
> ginge hi:flower:wel done on getting your tax rebate:thumbup:and hope ypu feel better soon
> 
> clare i know you wont believe me but it does mellow out i got to your point and kit,essie,b and trin all said the same and they we're right:hugs::hugs:wow freya is a fast gainer good job i havent sent her gift yet(yeah i know imm crap at posting stuff lately)...as it will be to bloody small now:dohh:
> 
> Mollz hope leo is better today when is the move now?
> 
> nwebs how's you doll? and your bump have you posted any pics yet??
> Anyone i forgot very sorry i tried my best:hugs:Click to expand...

well we had a lets wake every hour until 3 last night just for a few sips of water but it made me like a zombie today lol i think they will be through soon though, hope nate is ok with his teethies! James is having an hour and half nap at the moment!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> freya has never slept well. she used to sleep (for 2 weeks)from 11-5 then up for the day which was the best shes ever done.before that it was much the same as it is now.
> 
> the past week :wacko: if i add up how much shes slept between the hours of 11-6 its more like 1hr or 2 per night :hissy: i think im losing the will to live!:cry:
> 
> Oh Clare..I'm sorry you're finding things so tough but I am sure they will get better. Do you do a full bedtime routine etc before you put Freya down for the night? Judging by her weight gain, she's a hungry girl. Does she put on like 1lb per week? That's what it seems like. She now weighs the same as Cara! That said, my nephew weighed 21lbs at 3 months old and had to wear 2yr old clothes for the width with massive turn ups on the sleeves and legs :haha:
> 
> Have you tried other things than feeding her at night? She might just be in the habit of waking and being fed, rather than actually needing to be fed? I'm just trying to think of something that might help a bit :hugs:Click to expand...

like James who used to sleep through the night from 9 weeks and one day 2 months ago decided hed like to be an owl! (probably because i dressed him as a polar bear!) so he would wake once in the night for a drink :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 

Big hugs Claire bear ! I did the same as Kit when Lauren was smaller - I did let her cry ....well more like a moan and just tried comforting using my hands. Even now if she is trying to sleep if I pick her up she gets herself all worked up.

No sigh of ANY teeth on Miss L .... No sign of crawling just that she will lay very still playing on her front ! And still a baldy ...


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Claire does she have a set routine? I know we can't mention the most famous book about routines but my sister swears by it. She's had two good sleepers thanks to it.

i buying it:haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning Ladies, still feel like death and a nasty cough has developed now.

Played with snake for a while this morning and thinking of having a good tidy up...


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> freya has never slept well. she used to sleep (for 2 weeks)from 11-5 then up for the day which was the best shes ever done.before that it was much the same as it is now.
> 
> the past week :wacko: if i add up how much shes slept between the hours of 11-6 its more like 1hr or 2 per night :hissy: i think im losing the will to live!:cry:
> 
> Oh Clare..I'm sorry you're finding things so tough but I am sure they will get better. Do you do a full bedtime routine etc before you put Freya down for the night? Judging by her weight gain, she's a hungry girl. Does she put on like 1lb per week? That's what it seems like. She now weighs the same as Cara! That said, my nephew weighed 21lbs at 3 months old and had to wear 2yr old clothes for the width with massive turn ups on the sleeves and legs :haha:
> 
> Have you tried other things than feeding her at night? She might just be in the habit of waking and being fed, rather than actually needing to be fed? I'm just trying to think of something that might help a bit :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its not that shes waking up shes just not going to sleep :cry:
> 
> people can shoot me down for this i dont care but shes going in her room tonight and im going to do controed crying from now on before i abandon her :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hey..no one wants to shoot you down..I understand sleep deprivation and how the world is a dark and gloomy place when you're in the thick of it.
> 
> Sometimes even now when I put Cara down for the evening, she cries. I know that if I leave her alone, she will settle herself. In the early months, I used to put her down, leave her for a few minutes, if she was still crying I'd go in, stroke her head, reassure her etc (I wouldn't pick her up) then leave again. Sometimes I'd have to do this 3, 4 or 5 times but eventually she'd go off to sleep until the next feed. It worked but I had to be quite strong minded about not picking her up or feeding her when I knew she had just been fed.Click to expand...

There is nothing wrong with leaving them to cry as long as its not a cry for a reason etc, if you pick them up when they cry all the time then they will cry all the time lol. Sometimes i put James down, bathed fed happy etc, and when he realises oh crap its bedtime he has a little cry (i say cry he just makes noise, but babies all cry differently) and il creep by the door check he is fine and leave him unless he really gets unsettled, but this only happens when hes not himself, but he does go off and is fine, its an attention thing i think, babies like to see whats going on whos about etc, like you Kit after a few minutes il go in and sing n hell settle again, i know it sounds daft Clare but have you tried putting music on or the hoover? lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Claire does she have a set routine? I know we can't mention the most famous book about routines but my sister swears by it. She's had two good sleepers thanks to it.

yep and my sister daughter asleep by half 7 and still does! military style!


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Big hugs Claire bear ! I did the same as Kit when Lauren was smaller - I did let her cry ....well more like a moan and just tried comforting using my hands. Even now if she is trying to sleep if I pick her up she gets herself all worked up.
> 
> No sigh of ANY teeth on Miss L .... No sign of crawling just that she will lay very still playing on her front ! And still a baldy ...

James is still a baldy but a blonde baldy lol


----------



## mummyApril

lol ginge i like how you wrote 'thinking' my excuse this morning is waiting for the hot water to heat up, which it would of by now but no one else knows that hehe


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Morning Ladies, still feel like death and a nasty cough has developed now.
> 
> Played with snake for a while this morning and thinking of having a good tidy up...

i thought u said 'the snake':rofl:


omg ladies u know when ur tired when..........

last night i was eating dinner until id nearly finished i realised i had two forks in my hand:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

some baby NATE pic's












​


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww such a cutie


----------



## new mummy2010

bath time.........













​


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> some baby NATE pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346169
> 
> 
> View attachment 346170
> 
> 
> View attachment 346172
> 
> 
> View attachment 346173
> ​


he is soooo going to be a lil heart breaker when hes older! i love the tigger outfit i was going to get that for James!


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> bath time.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346174
> 
> 
> View attachment 346175
> 
> 
> View attachment 346176
> 
> 
> View attachment 346177
> 
> 
> View attachment 346178
> ​

does he love the bath? James baths with me as he just goes mental in the bath and my back cant handle it leaning over, i spent half an hour with him bouncing as if he was in his chavaroo last night lol


----------



## mummyApril

Dora just said Kitten without pronouncing the t's! turns over...


----------



## Sarachka

*Sooooo cute Hayley!! He rEally is such a sweetheart. *


----------



## Sarachka

Back at the hospital waiting for my prescription. They said 20-30 mins wait. The hospital is only abt 18 months old and really nice. Big, light, airy and lots of cafes, a Costa, WH Smiths. I'm sure OH wont mind a day or so's food supply coming from here. Makes me really look forward to the birth, oddly lol. 

Oh and MY BACK HURTS!!


----------



## Sarachka

Exciting news for the 16 & Preg and Teen Mom fans amongst us!

A new season of 16 & Preg featuring about 12 new girls is being advertised in the USA. Yay!

MTV have announced that there will be a Teen Mom 3, featuring girls we saw on season 3 of 16 & Preg. I'd like to see: Jamie, Allie, and don't care abt the other 2


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Morning folks, hope you all slept fabbodabbolously :flower:
> 
> I am 6 and a half months pregnant today! :happydance:
> 
> Off to get routine toxo and wee protein test this morning- 45min walk starting with a very long steep hill with a heavy pushchair, fun fun fun! Oh well, keeps me super fit! Then I may walk to the bus stop and get a bus to town to the International bookshop to get my next Italian read :book:
> 
> Addie I didn't answer because I don't know- I'm afraid twins and triplets are beyond my competence! I think you can be dilated 1cm for ages without consequence, but is the cervix measurement 1.7mm? That's mega short if it is so I don't know!!

B do u mean ur almost 8 months bc I'm 6 1/2 months preg at 26 weeks or does it work different in France??

Hope u have a great day today wish I could walk around like u but this summer the girls and I will be walking around the parks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning folks, hope you all slept fabbodabbolously :flower:
> 
> I am 6 and a half months pregnant today! :happydance:
> 
> Off to get routine toxo and wee protein test this morning- 45min walk starting with a very long steep hill with a heavy pushchair, fun fun fun! Oh well, keeps me super fit! Then I may walk to the bus stop and get a bus to town to the International bookshop to get my next Italian read :book:
> 
> Addie I didn't answer because I don't know- I'm afraid twins and triplets are beyond my competence! I think you can be dilated 1cm for ages without consequence, but is the cervix measurement 1.7mm? That's mega short if it is so I don't know!!
> 
> B do u mean ur almost 8 months bc I'm 6 1/2 months preg at 26 weeks or does it work different in France??
> 
> Hope u have a great day today wish I could walk around like u but this summer the girls and I will be walking around the parks :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Honestly I think we should stop asking B abt her wonky dates. Clearly the French haven't got a clue & smell like cheese ;-)


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello everyone
On the lurker for 5 mins til Toine comes oyt of cricket and then back to work for patients. Interwebs have been poofucks and I couldn't get on last night and this morning

Couldn't sleep again last night, more diarrhoea and vomiting this morning :sick: not fun. Been getting very uncomfortable bh's this afternoon but I think it's dehydration and the heat

Will try catch up at home


----------



## HollyMonkey

MY BOOK SAYS AT THE END OF 30 WEEKS I AM 6.5 MONTHS PREGNANT :sulk: 

Week 0- 1st day of period
1- end of 1st week
2- conception, beginning of pregnancy
3-
4- no period shows
5- period is late
6-

1 month pregnant
----------------------------------------------------
Week 7-
8-
9-
10- End of the formation of the embryo
11- Beginning of growth of foetus

2 months pregnant
----------------------------------------------------
Week 12
13
14
15

3 months pregnant
----------------------------------------------------
Week 16
17
18
19
20

4 months pregnant
----------------------------------------------------------
Week 21
22 -legal viability
23
24

5 months pregnant
-------------------------------------------------------
Week 25
26
27
28 - end of extreme prematurity

6 months pregnant
----------------------------------------------------------
Week 29
30
31
32- medium prematurity

7 months pregnant
---------------------------------------------------------
Week 33
34
35
36
37 -End of prematurity

8 months pregnant
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Week 38
39
40
41- Full term

9 months pregnant
--------------------------------------------------------------
Week 42- beyond term


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly and I have been on a tour of 3 parks in the area and had a picnic lunch and have only just got back! So going to chillax on the sofa now!! We discovered a park with an elephant slide in it :happydance: Holly was sooooo excited! :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> MY BOOK SAYS AT THE END OF 30 WEEKS I AM 6.5 MONTHS PREGNANT :sulk:
> 
> Week 0- 1st day of period
> 1- end of 1st week
> 2- conception, beginning of pregnancy
> 3-
> 4- no period shows
> 5- period is late
> 6-
> 
> 1 month pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 7-
> 8-
> 9-
> 10- End of the formation of the embryo
> 11- Beginning of growth of foetus
> 
> 2 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 12
> 13
> 14
> 15
> 
> 3 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 16
> 17
> 18
> 19
> 20
> 
> 4 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Week 21
> 22 -legal viability
> 23
> 24
> 
> 5 months pregnant
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Week 25
> 26
> 27
> 28 - end of extreme prematurity
> 
> 6 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Week 29
> 30
> 31
> 32- medium prematurity
> 
> 7 months pregnant
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Week 33
> 34
> 35
> 36
> 37 -End of prematurity
> 
> 8 months pregnant
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Week 38
> 39
> 40
> 41- Full term
> 
> 9 months pregnant
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Week 42- beyond term

Yes but are you really sure? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly and I have been on a tour of 3 parks in the area and had a picnic lunch and have only just got back! So going to chillax on the sofa now!! We discovered a park with an elephant slide in it :happydance: Holly was sooooo excited! :awww:

How exciting! I'm already checking out and making mental notes of nearby parks...although none so far have an elephant slide in them :-k...must be a French thing like strange pregnancy timings :winkwink: *runs and hides*


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> MY BOOK SAYS AT THE END OF 30 WEEKS I AM 6.5 MONTHS PREGNANT :sulk:
> 
> Week 0- 1st day of period
> 1- end of 1st week
> 2- conception, beginning of pregnancy
> 3-
> 4- no period shows
> 5- period is late
> 6-
> 
> 1 month pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 7-
> 8-
> 9-
> 10- End of the formation of the embryo
> 11- Beginning of growth of foetus
> 
> 2 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 12
> 13
> 14
> 15
> 
> 3 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 16
> 17
> 18
> 19
> 20
> 
> 4 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Week 21
> 22 -legal viability
> 23
> 24
> 
> 5 months pregnant
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Week 25
> 26
> 27
> 28 - end of extreme prematurity
> 
> 6 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Week 29
> 30
> 31
> 32- medium prematurity
> 
> 7 months pregnant
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Week 33
> 34
> 35
> 36
> 37 -End of prematurity
> 
> 8 months pregnant
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Week 38
> 39
> 40
> 41- Full term
> 
> 9 months pregnant
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Week 42- beyond term
> 
> Yes but are you really sure? :haha:Click to expand...

I did a digi just this morning and it said 'pregnant 30-32 weeks' so I'm pretty sure :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin..sorry about your voms and poops...little Tori has certainly challenged you with this pregnancy eh? Hope you feel better :hugs: Nearly there :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How is the UK and US pregnancy different from the Frog one? There's no way I'm 8 months gone if baby is due on the 9th may so I don't understand Addie's and Sarachka's calendars!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Bethany..hope your trip out today isn't too tiring and you manage to get yourself a good next read :thumbup:

It was quite tiring by the end because I had to do lots of lifting of Holly onto swings and things, and lots of walking, and I was WEARING MY CONVERSE for the first time since last summer :wohoo: but theyr'e not the best pregnancy long distance walking shoes, being so thin soled, and my back hurt by the end. Plus the pushchair was extra heavy on the way home since I had a big flagon of Linseed oil for the nursery floor and a pot of tile cement on it that I picked up en route home:dohh: But if my back hurts it goes as soon as I sit down so clearly a muscular thing, and probably does me good to make it hurt just a tad in order to strengthen it:haha: 

I got a book called _Bianca come il latte, Rossa come il sangue_ (White like milk, red like blood) and have no idea whether it's good or not but I like the cover and I always judge books by their covers:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> freya has never slept well. she used to sleep (for 2 weeks)from 11-5 then up for the day which was the best shes ever done.before that it was much the same as it is now.
> 
> the past week :wacko: if i add up how much shes slept between the hours of 11-6 its more like 1hr or 2 per night :hissy: i think im losing the will to live!:cry:
> 
> Oh Clare..I'm sorry you're finding things so tough but I am sure they will get better. Do you do a full bedtime routine etc before you put Freya down for the night? Judging by her weight gain, she's a hungry girl. Does she put on like 1lb per week? That's what it seems like. She now weighs the same as Cara! That said, my nephew weighed 21lbs at 3 months old and had to wear 2yr old clothes for the width with massive turn ups on the sleeves and legs :haha:
> 
> Have you tried other things than feeding her at night? She might just be in the habit of waking and being fed, rather than actually needing to be fed? I'm just trying to think of something that might help a bit :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its not that shes waking up shes just not going to sleep :cry:
> 
> people can shoot me down for this i dont care but shes going in her room tonight and im going to do controed crying from now on before i abandon her :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hey..no one wants to shoot you down..I understand sleep deprivation and how the world is a dark and gloomy place when you're in the thick of it.
> 
> Sometimes even now when I put Cara down for the evening, she cries. I know that if I leave her alone, she will settle herself. In the early months, I used to put her down, leave her for a few minutes, if she was still crying I'd go in, stroke her head, reassure her etc (I wouldn't pick her up) then leave again. Sometimes I'd have to do this 3, 4 or 5 times but eventually she'd go off to sleep until the next feed. It worked but I had to be quite strong minded about not picking her up or feeding her when I knew she had just been fed.Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing wrong with leaving them to cry as long as its not a cry for a reason etc, if you pick them up when they cry all the time then they will cry all the time lol. Sometimes i put James down, bathed fed happy etc, and when he realises oh crap its bedtime he has a little cry (i say cry he just makes noise, but babies all cry differently) and il creep by the door check he is fine and leave him unless he really gets unsettled, but this only happens when hes not himself, but he does go off and is fine, its an attention thing i think, babies like to see whats going on whos about etc, like you Kit after a few minutes il go in and sing n hell settle again, i know it sounds daft Clare but have you tried putting music on or the hoover? lolClick to expand...

My BF had an actual CD of 'white noise' for babies:haha: Don't know if it worked but it must have driven them mad after a while, endless lawn mowers and aeroplanes and washing machines all night:haha:

Clare I would never shoot you down for letting her cry- I am a great fan of not only controlled but uncontrolled crying!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hello everyone
> On the lurker for 5 mins til Toine comes oyt of cricket and then back to work for patients. Interwebs have been poofucks and I couldn't get on last night and this morning
> 
> Couldn't sleep again last night, more diarrhoea and vomiting this morning :sick: not fun. Been getting very uncomfortable bh's this afternoon but I think it's dehydration and the heat
> 
> Will try catch up at home

Yes that will be the heat causing BH's Trin- nothing to do with you being due to have a baby:haha: I always get Braxton Hicks in hot weather:shrug:

:rofl: :tease:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Crunch bunch- Holly got her first tooth at 10 months, then they all appeared at once. I think late teethers are a blessing because they deal with it better when they're older, they have a more philosophical perspective on the matter :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

*NATE IS NOMOLICIOUS!! *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Spam McSpamMonkey is off to do some knitting now....


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Morning folks, hope you all slept fabbodabbolously :flower:
> 
> I am 6 and a half months pregnant today! :happydance:
> 
> Off to get routine toxo and wee protein test this morning- 45min walk starting with a very long steep hill with a heavy pushchair, fun fun fun! Oh well, keeps me super fit! Then I may walk to the bus stop and get a bus to town to the International bookshop to get my next Italian read :book:
> 
> Addie I didn't answer because I don't know- I'm afraid twins and triplets are beyond my competence! I think you can be dilated 1cm for ages without consequence, but is the cervix measurement 1.7mm? That's mega short if it is so I don't know!!
> 
> B do u mean ur almost 8 months bc I'm 6 1/2 months preg at 26 weeks or does it work different in France??
> 
> Hope u have a great day today wish I could walk around like u but this summer the girls and I will be walking around the parks :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> How is the UK and US pregnancy different from the Frog one? There's no way I'm 8 months gone if baby is due on the 9th may so I don't understand Addie's and Sarachka's calendars!!

Yeah I'm a bit weary of figuring out what I am in months. I figure if I'm due May 6th then on March 6th I'll be 7 _calendar_ months pregnant.


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> On the lurker for 5 mins til Toine comes oyt of cricket and then back to work for patients. Interwebs have been poofucks and I couldn't get on last night and this morning
> 
> Couldn't sleep again last night, more diarrhoea and vomiting this morning :sick: not fun. Been getting very uncomfortable bh's this afternoon but I think it's dehydration and the heat
> 
> Will try catch up at home
> 
> Yes that will be the heat causing BH's Trin- nothing to do with you being due to have a baby:haha: I always get Braxton Hicks in hot weather:shrug:
> 
> :rofl: :tease:Click to expand...

:ignore: 39* heat + 250ml water and a can of coke + vomiting and diarrhoea = dehydration

Dehydration = irritable uterus

Irritable uterus = lots of braxton hicks (that don't follow a regular pattern)

:smug:
:haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> He did seem happy :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So anyone know the answer to my question. My friend is 27 weeks pregnant with triplets she is 1 cm dilated and her cervix shortened to 1.7 now. When you begin to dilate how long till you go into labour. She is on medication to try and stop it now.

COuldn't get on last night to answer. Being at 1 cm is really common with triplets or subsequent pregnancies. With a 2nd or 3rd pregnancy you can be at 2-3cm and it doesnt mean labour has started. She will be on meds, probably bedrest and if they're really worried they'll put a stitch in. She'll also be given steroid injections


----------



## cassie04

Hi everyone! Me nd Emmie are just nipping on to say hi! Iv told her all about you! Sorry we haven lt made it on here much, still little bit mad round here at the minute! I
Can't wait for my stitches to get better Didn't help I tore after the episotimy for the forceps so I'm feeling particuarly tender and bruised down there! I also have hemmeroids (any advice on what I can do
With these?) it's horrible I feel like i can't wipe down there properly :blush: everytime I go to the loo I have to have a bath to make sure I'm
Clean down there :blush:

Awww trin Poor you! I sympathise completely! Not long now untill you have your little cherub in your arms! I can't wait to meet the next turtle baby!!!!!! Eeeek! Take care of yourself!

Hayley-Nate is so luscious I bet all the baby girls love him! The little stud he is!

Sarah and b- how's your pregnancy's going? You feeling ok? 

Right off to have more Emmie cuddle and munch on tea and biscuits!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> MY BOOK SAYS AT THE END OF 30 WEEKS I AM 6.5 MONTHS PREGNANT :sulk:
> 
> Week 0- 1st day of period
> 1- end of 1st week
> 2- conception, beginning of pregnancy
> 3-
> 4- no period shows
> 5- period is late
> 6-
> 
> 1 month pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 7-
> 8-
> 9-
> 10- End of the formation of the embryo
> 11- Beginning of growth of foetus
> 
> 2 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 12
> 13
> 14
> 15
> 
> 3 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Week 16
> 17
> 18
> 19
> 20
> 
> 4 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Week 21
> 22 -legal viability
> 23
> 24
> 
> 5 months pregnant
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Week 25
> 26
> 27
> 28 - end of extreme prematurity
> 
> 6 months pregnant
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Week 29
> 30
> 31
> 32- medium prematurity
> 
> 7 months pregnant
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Week 33
> 34
> 35
> 36
> 37 -End of prematurity
> 
> 8 months pregnant
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Week 38
> 39
> 40
> 41- Full term
> 
> 9 months pregnant
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Week 42- beyond term

That makes perfect sense because if you count from what you have left, you have 9 weeks left which is just over 2 months. It's those stupid 2 weeks they add on at the beginning of pregnancy where you AREN'T PREGNANT that confuse everyone :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

Loving all the pics of the first turtle hatchlings...they are SO cute and just TOO DAMN BIG!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..hope your trip out today isn't too tiring and you manage to get yourself a good next read :thumbup:
> 
> It was quite tiring by the end because I had to do lots of lifting of Holly onto swings and things, and lots of walking, and I was WEARING MY CONVERSE for the first time since last summer :wohoo: but theyr'e not the best pregnancy long distance walking shoes, being so thin soled, and my back hurt by the end. Plus the pushchair was extra heavy on the way home since I had a big flagon of Linseed oil for the nursery floor and a pot of tile cement on it that I picked up en route home:dohh: But if my back hurts it goes as soon as I sit down so clearly a muscular thing, and probably does me good to make it hurt just a tad in order to strengthen it:haha:
> 
> I got a book called _Bianca come il latte, Rossa come il sangue_ (White like milk, red like blood) and have no idea whether it's good or not but I like the cover and I always judge books by their covers:thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought it was a book about Bianca and Rossa who like milk and blood :shrug: Clearly Italian is not my thing :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Ch'ien's other dragon died this morning - the brother of the one that died a couple of months ago. They were very old so not unexpected but he is just devastated :nope:

I bought him a Top Gear SA magazine with a poster of The Stig to cheer him up


----------



## x-ginge-x

Major cleaning spree i'm on regardless of ill how I am :grr: kick the illness in the ass....still have lots of junk to shift!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> On the lurker for 5 mins til Toine comes oyt of cricket and then back to work for patients. Interwebs have been poofucks and I couldn't get on last night and this morning
> 
> Couldn't sleep again last night, more diarrhoea and vomiting this morning :sick: not fun. Been getting very uncomfortable bh's this afternoon but I think it's dehydration and the heat
> 
> Will try catch up at home
> 
> Yes that will be the heat causing BH's Trin- nothing to do with you being due to have a baby:haha: I always get Braxton Hicks in hot weather:shrug:
> 
> :rofl: :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> :ignore: 39* heat + 250ml water and a can of coke + vomiting and diarrhoea = dehydration
> 
> Dehydration = irritable uterus
> 
> Irritable uterus = lots of braxton hicks (that don't follow a regular pattern)
> 
> :smug:
> :haha:Click to expand...

I know my lovely, I was just being silly :hugs: And making an amusing joke about getting Braxtom Nicks in the summer whether one is pregnant or not :fool:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Braxtom Nicks? :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Bethany..hope your trip out today isn't too tiring and you manage to get yourself a good next read :thumbup:
> 
> It was quite tiring by the end because I had to do lots of lifting of Holly onto swings and things, and lots of walking, and I was WEARING MY CONVERSE for the first time since last summer :wohoo: but theyr'e not the best pregnancy long distance walking shoes, being so thin soled, and my back hurt by the end. Plus the pushchair was extra heavy on the way home since I had a big flagon of Linseed oil for the nursery floor and a pot of tile cement on it that I picked up en route home:dohh: But if my back hurts it goes as soon as I sit down so clearly a muscular thing, and probably does me good to make it hurt just a tad in order to strengthen it:haha:
> 
> I got a book called _Bianca come il latte, Rossa come il sangue_ (White like milk, red like blood) and have no idea whether it's good or not but I like the cover and I always judge books by their covers:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a book about Bianca and Rossa who like milk and blood :shrug: Clearly Italian is not my thing :haha:Click to expand...

This is where my French makes life easy- come=comme!- Blanc comme du lait, rouge comme du sang!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Ch'ien's other dragon died this morning - the brother of the one that died a couple of months ago. They were very old so not unexpected but he is just devastated :nope:
> 
> I bought him a Top Gear SA magazine with a poster of The Stig to cheer him up

Oh no! That's too sad:cry: Poor dragons and Ch'ien :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Exciting news for the 16 & Preg and Teen Mom fans amongst us!
> 
> A new season of 16 & Preg featuring about 12 new girls is being advertised in the USA. Yay!
> 
> MTV have announced that there will be a Teen Mom 3, featuring girls we saw on season 3 of 16 & Preg. I'd like to see: Jamie, Allie, and don't care abt the other 2

yes i have seen! this is why i love twitter lol


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> On the lurker for 5 mins til Toine comes oyt of cricket and then back to work for patients. Interwebs have been poofucks and I couldn't get on last night and this morning
> 
> Couldn't sleep again last night, more diarrhoea and vomiting this morning :sick: not fun. Been getting very uncomfortable bh's this afternoon but I think it's dehydration and the heat
> 
> Will try catch up at home
> 
> Yes that will be the heat causing BH's Trin- nothing to do with you being due to have a baby:haha: I always get Braxton Hicks in hot weather:shrug:
> 
> :rofl: :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> :ignore: 39* heat + 250ml water and a can of coke + vomiting and diarrhoea = dehydration
> 
> Dehydration = irritable uterus
> 
> Irritable uterus = lots of braxton hicks (that don't follow a regular pattern)
> 
> :smug:
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know my lovely, I was just being silly :hugs: And making an amusing joke about getting Braxtom Nicks in the summer whether one is pregnant or not :fool:Click to expand...

I just REFUSE to have my baby on 29th Feb :winkwink:


----------



## HollyMonkey

cassie04 said:


> Hi everyone! Me nd Emmie are just nipping on to say hi! Iv told her all about you! Sorry we haven lt made it on here much, still little bit mad round here at the minute! I
> Can't wait for my stitches to get better Didn't help I tore after the episotimy for the forceps so I'm feeling particuarly tender and bruised down there! I also have hemmeroids (any advice on what I can do
> With these?) it's horrible I feel like i can't wipe down there properly :blush: everytime I go to the loo I have to have a bath to make sure I'm
> Clean down there :blush:
> 
> Awww trin Poor you! I sympathise completely! Not long now untill you have your little cherub in your arms! I can't wait to meet the next turtle baby!!!!!! Eeeek! Take care of yourself!
> 
> Hayley-Nate is so luscious I bet all the baby girls love him! The little stud he is!
> 
> Sarah and b- how's your pregnancy's going? You feeling ok?
> 
> Right off to have more Emmie cuddle and munch on tea and biscuits!

Hey you're 40 weeks not pregnant today!!

Big hugs to Emmie, or rather little ones so as not to squash her!:hugs:

I'm fine thanks:thumbup: Just eaten a big pot of anchovies so particularly fine in fact :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Braxtom Nicks? :shrug:

Clearly when you're getting no Braxtons at all :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> On the lurker for 5 mins til Toine comes oyt of cricket and then back to work for patients. Interwebs have been poofucks and I couldn't get on last night and this morning
> 
> Couldn't sleep again last night, more diarrhoea and vomiting this morning :sick: not fun. Been getting very uncomfortable bh's this afternoon but I think it's dehydration and the heat
> 
> Will try catch up at home
> 
> Yes that will be the heat causing BH's Trin- nothing to do with you being due to have a baby:haha: I always get Braxton Hicks in hot weather:shrug:
> 
> :rofl: :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> :ignore: 39* heat + 250ml water and a can of coke + vomiting and diarrhoea = dehydration
> 
> Dehydration = irritable uterus
> 
> Irritable uterus = lots of braxton hicks (that don't follow a regular pattern)
> 
> :smug:
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know my lovely, I was just being silly :hugs: And making an amusing joke about getting Braxtom Nicks in the summer whether one is pregnant or not :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> I just REFUSE to have my baby on 29th Feb :winkwink:Click to expand...

Definitely to be avoided if at all possible :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My Russian friend from the park has invited me out tomorrow to the Salon d'Agriculture, remember I went last year and posted pics of bull balls? I declined since it's a very big day out on my feet all day (it's a huge massive venue with so much to see and quite a long way from where I live, plus it's an expensive day out too) and after my long walk today my labia is swollen so I'm going to have a restful day tomorrow...I didn't mention my labia to my new friend of course :haha: Shame though because that kind of outing really consolidates a friendship but there'll be time for fun when Henry's out in the air, so no point in being uncomfortable for a day out of politeness.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm feeling generous, going to give away jeans I was saving for 'when I lose weight' and I am going to give them to a pregnant lady who needs them :)


----------



## Essie

Hello ladies,

Gorgeous baby turtle pics and videos. 

We Are having a busy week. Today I had to go to my new work, with Lyra since my mum is away. They all cooed over her and gave her a cuddle. I got my new uniform too :happydance: lovely dark blue, much nicer than my old one. It's the same colour my current manager wears so I feel like I'm getting a promotion :haha:

Tomorrow is my wedding anniversary and I've still got bits to finish for DH present. I'm meeting a friend for tea tomorrow morning, and I'm getting lots of christening stuff sorted. It's all go here at the moment :fool:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> How is the UK and US pregnancy different from the Frog one? There's no way I'm 8 months gone if baby is due on the 9th may so I don't understand Addie's and Sarachka's calendars!!

probably b/c they are going by weeks and dividing by 4.. 26 wks divided by 4 equals 6 1/2. there was a lady in the salon last week, when i had just turned 3 months, that was saying she was 3 months but her baby wasn't due until at least 3 wks after mine so i think she was actually 12 wks which isn't quite 3 calendar months yet. i was confused at 1st too but now when non preggors ask how far along i tell them in months according to my due date, not by how many weeks i am. :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

*EVERYONE WITH CHILDREN NEEDS THESE! I LOVE THEM!*

https://www.dunelm-mill.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirectStorefrontAssetStore/images/products/medium//30080718.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How is the UK and US pregnancy different from the Frog one? There's no way I'm 8 months gone if baby is due on the 9th may so I don't understand Addie's and Sarachka's calendars!!
> 
> probably b/c they are going by weeks and dividing by 4.. 26 wks divided by 4 equals 6 1/2. there was a lady in the salon last week, when i had just turned 3 months, that was saying she was 3 months but her baby wasn't due until at least 3 wks after mine so i think she was actually 12 wks which isn't quite 3 calendar months yet. i was confused at 1st too but now when non preggors ask how far along i tell them in months according to my due date, not by how many weeks i am. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes for me you are 3 months at 15 weeks. I think we should just say what fruit we have when people ask how far along we are :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Evening lovelies :)

I have a nub picture for you expert nubbers to decipher but it's my friends so I shall post on the Inner Sanctum....as long as it's still up and running?? 

'Twould be luverly to have some opinions because I've stabbed in the dark and said I think it looks like a girly.. :shrug:

:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> My Russian friend from the park has invited me out tomorrow to the Salon d'Agriculture, remember I went last year and posted pics of bull balls? I declined since it's a very big day out on my feet all day (it's a huge massive venue with so much to see and quite a long way from where I live, plus it's an expensive day out too) and after my long walk today my labia is swollen so I'm going to have a restful day tomorrow...I didn't mention my labia to my new friend of course :haha: Shame though because that kind of outing really consolidates a friendship but there'll be time for fun when Henry's out in the air, so no point in being uncomfortable for a day out of politeness.

I'm sure discussing ones swollen labia also consolidates a friendship :rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Poofucks..can't post it in the IS..it's too big apparently :(


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> My Russian friend from the park has invited me out tomorrow to the Salon d'Agriculture, remember I went last year and posted pics of bull balls? I declined since it's a very big day out on my feet all day (it's a huge massive venue with so much to see and quite a long way from where I live, plus it's an expensive day out too) and after my long walk today my labia is swollen so I'm going to have a restful day tomorrow...I didn't mention my labia to my new friend of course :haha: Shame though because that kind of outing really consolidates a friendship but there'll be time for fun when Henry's out in the air, so no point in being uncomfortable for a day out of politeness.
> 
> I'm sure discussing ones swollen labia also consolidates a friendship :rofl:Click to expand...

I was going to say similar Trin. Bethany...I can only assume that we had not reached that all too crucial "discussing foofs in detail" stage in our relationship when we met otherwise I may have told you about mine :thumbup:

B: Hi Kit, so nice to meet you...
K: Yes, and you! Have I told you about my swollen labia?
B: :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

Everything is made in China, except babies they are made in vaChina lol


----------



## TrinityMom

:rofl:


----------



## Sarachka

cassie04 said:


> Hi everyone! Me nd Emmie are just nipping on to say hi! Iv told her all about you! Sorry we haven lt made it on here much, still little bit mad round here at the minute! I
> Can't wait for my stitches to get better Didn't help I tore after the episotimy for the forceps so I'm feeling particuarly tender and bruised down there! I also have hemmeroids (any advice on what I can do
> With these?) it's horrible I feel like i can't wipe down there properly :blush: everytime I go to the loo I have to have a bath to make sure I'm
> Clean down there :blush:
> 
> Awww trin Poor you! I sympathise completely! Not long now untill you have your little cherub in your arms! I can't wait to meet the next turtle baby!!!!!! Eeeek! Take care of yourself!
> 
> Hayley-Nate is so luscious I bet all the baby girls love him! The little stud he is!
> 
> Sarah and b- how's your pregnancy's going? You feeling ok?
> 
> Right off to have more Emmie cuddle and munch on tea and biscuits!

Cassie! It's such a treat to hear from you!! Sorry your bits are sore. Sounds so nasty. My pregnancy is a bit blahhh and want my little girl here now too like you!!



mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Exciting news for the 16 & Preg and Teen Mom fans amongst us!
> 
> A new season of 16 & Preg featuring about 12 new girls is being advertised in the USA. Yay!
> 
> MTV have announced that there will be a Teen Mom 3, featuring girls we saw on season 3 of 16 & Preg. I'd like to see: Jamie, Allie, and don't care abt the other 2
> 
> yes i have seen! this is why i love twitter lolClick to expand...

So apparently it's the girls from the new season of 16 & Preg that they will follow on for TM3.


----------



## kit_cat

ZUMBA TIME!!!!!! Laters lovelies :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Cassie glad you came on!! Sorry you are having some issues down below. I am sure it will all resolve itself soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Cassie, meant to say earlier that a jug of warm water with a drop of tea tree and lavender oil poured over your foof while you wee works beautifully to decrease pain, stop infection and keep everything clean. Also a sitz bath 3 times a day


----------



## TrinityMom

Off to bed turtles. Maybe I'll even *gasp* _sleep_ tonight!!!
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS last day of work tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## poas

Hi  remember me? Comes on, moans then leaves! I'm back  
How are you all? I am just going to upload pics so might be a while but I SHALL be back


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Hi  remember me? Comes on, moans then leaves! I'm back
> How are you all? I am just going to upload pics so might be a while but I SHALL be back

*I missed you!!*


----------



## mummyApril

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383641_10150349480741377_680251376_8627915_1291409456_n.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg just started a strict routine.:argh: my so stressed out already im up and downstairs like a bloody yoyo :cry: put her up at 7.45 and shes still crying :(


----------



## new mummy2010

mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> some baby NATE pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346169
> 
> 
> View attachment 346170
> 
> 
> View attachment 346172
> 
> 
> View attachment 346173
> ​
> 
> 
> he is soooo going to be a lil heart breaker when hes older! i love the tigger outfit i was going to get that for James!Click to expand...

They are pj's April :winkwink:he doesnt really like them that much :wacko:



mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> bath time.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346174
> 
> 
> View attachment 346175
> 
> 
> View attachment 346176
> 
> 
> View attachment 346177
> 
> 
> View attachment 346178
> ​
> 
> does he love the bath? James baths with me as he just goes mental in the bath and my back cant handle it leaning over, i spent half an hour with him bouncing as if he was in his chavaroo last night lolClick to expand...

He loves the bath and has been busy drinking,coughing,spluttering and drinking again the bubbly water:dohh:,he does bath with reece and daddy but bath time is MY time:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> *Sooooo cute Hayley!! He rEally is such a sweetheart. *


:hugs:Thanks Sez




x-ginge-x said:


> I'm feeling generous, going to give away jeans I was saving for 'when I lose weight' and I am going to give them to a pregnant lady who needs them :)

Very kind :thumbup:



Essie said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Gorgeous baby turtle pics and videos.
> 
> We Are having a busy week. Today I had to go to my new work, with Lyra since my mum is away. They all cooed over her and gave her a cuddle. I got my new uniform too :happydance: lovely dark blue, much nicer than my old one. It's the same colour my current manager wears so I feel like I'm getting a promotion :haha:
> 
> Tomorrow is my wedding anniversary and I've still got bits to finish for DH present. I'm meeting a friend for tea tomorrow morning, and I'm getting lots of christening stuff sorted. It's all go here at the moment :fool:

Glad you like your new uniform i have a new one too when i go back:thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> Off to bed turtles. Maybe I'll even *gasp* _sleep_ tonight!!!
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> PS last day of work tomorrow :thumbup:

Yay for last day


My bub's is 7 months tomorrow :cry: that means 8 weeks till back-to-work:cry:.......im putting off paying enrolment fee at the nursery cos i think our premium bonds come up in march and i wont need to work -yeah whatever hayley:dohh:


https://vimeo.com/37585732


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg just started a strict routine.:argh: my so stressed out already im up and downstairs like a bloody yoyo :cry: put her up at 7.45 and shes still crying :(

Maybe try a nice bath be4 bed. :shrug::shrug: Maybe that will be relaxing and help the sleep process.


----------



## poas

Thank Sarah  I feel all loved and such.
Clare sorry you're finding it hard is she full,clean and away from harm? I suspect yes to all 3 and she is just testing mummy's will power and mental strength. Keep up the good work it will pay off x x
Sarah, how is the itching? Is it that liver thing? I hope not!
How are the preggo's all doing? And little offspring-are they being good other than Freya's insommnia and James and nate's teeth?
I have uploaded some new photo's on fb but they won't upload here? 
B, made anything lately? Baby not Inc!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Funny you should ask that Lissy, yes! I've just made a cup of tea! 

Ho ho ho I'm so funny. 

Though indeed this last week or so I have made 2 hanging vase decorations, one not yet finished and the other is on the wall with flowers in. And half a green scarf to go with my new bag, and I'm making a spring cardigan for Holly :thumbup: I did take pics but my memory card wiped out, so I'll get some more soon on another card or my phone...


----------



## Sarachka

poas said:


> Thank Sarah  I feel all loved and such.
> Clare sorry you're finding it hard is she full,clean and away from harm? I suspect yes to all 3 and she is just testing mummy's will power and mental strength. Keep up the good work it will pay off x x
> Sarah, how is the itching? Is it that liver thing? I hope not!
> How are the preggo's all doing? And little offspring-are they being good other than Freya's insommnia and James and nate's teeth?
> I have uploaded some new photo's on fb but they won't upload here?
> B, made anything lately? Baby not Inc!


They took bloods to test for it. 

Took my first iron tablet tonight. Am petrified of what it'll do to my bowels!


----------



## new mummy2010

How is miss esme? and the shop?

im shattered after my friends hen do on saturday still lol need my bed girls did ya'll watch baby nate's chavaroo vid??

night all xxx


----------



## poas

Hanging vase...I don't understand, my imagination fails me! How are you feeling?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes I made myself a make-up bag last week too


----------



## poas

iron is the nemesis of ibs sadly Sarah. Good luck!
Esme is good thanks Hayley  shop is ok-i had to take yesterday off as esme was unwell and so am I, but she is fine now I need to go Dr as i got bitten all up my leg a few days ago and have bad reaction plus voms ever since...boo!
How ate wedding plans going?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll post a pic tomorrow- a flat sided vase mounted on wood so it's wall hanging rather than surface squatting. The idea came when I was making dh's valentine present and noticed that we have more wall space than child and cat proof surface space for decorative things! 

Well I'm feeling rather marvellous thankyou, no terrible aches or pains and lots of energy and above all bloods behaving themselves so long as I do! :thumbup: How's the shop doing?!


----------



## Sarachka

Watching big fat gypsy wedding. so horrified!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha someone already asked about the shop :dohh: I'm on my slow lurker...

Sarachka you won't poo until she's born now you have iron :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> How is miss esme? and the shop?
> 
> im shattered after my friends hen do on saturday still lol need my bed girls did ya'll watch baby nate's chavaroo vid??
> 
> night all xxx

He loves it doesn't he!! He looks a LOT like my cousin, oddly enough called Nathan. Except he's like 20 now but he looked so much like Nate at that age


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha someone already asked about the shop :dohh: I'm on my slow lurker...
> 
> Sarachka you won't poo until she's born now you have iron :haha:

I'm worried I'm gonna need an epidural for my next bowel movement!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh addie i did play bath bottle cuddles bed at 7.45(its normal 12 lol)
she cried on and off mick went up there after 3mins,4mins,5mins.6mins then every 10mins it took her 1 1/2 to settle but fingers crossed shes asleep now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Nighty-ho all :kiss: 

Kit and Trin you made me laugh! Sorry Kit if I wasn't sympathetic to your swollen labia when we met up- I didn't get it with my 1st pregnancy so it wouldn't have crossed my mind!:flower: Same goes for you too April when we met! :flower: Oh yes I love the Vachina joke :rofl: 

Holly is my best friend, we had such lovely burble chats today on park benches about this that and the other.:awww: Can't wait to see her tomorrow :cloud9:

Xxxxx :kiss: :hugs: xXxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, I'm pleasantly pooped after my zumba class, it was fab! I do love it :cloud9:

Clare..stay strong my lovely, and remember that it might take a bit of time to get your full night's sleep but if you persevere with what you are doing, you will get there :thumbup:

Lissy..hope you and Esme are on the mend :hugs:

B..night night, sleep tight :kiss:

Trin..missed you tonight but sleep tight as well, and I hope you wake up tomorrow and feel fab!

Sezi...stock up on the fibogel :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Good night everyone :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany I can't WAIT for times like that with Elina. Just days spent in the park looking at leaves and ants and clouds. Do you feel like its amazing?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :coffee:

Dh has 20 brownie points this morning for bringing me tea in bed!

Sarachka it's sooooo amazing that it's almost painful! We were in one park, in the kid's playground part of a lovely tree filled gardens, eating our sandwiches, and a grey cat came up to us. The surprise and delight and babbling that then ensued from Holly about 'the cat' just filled my heart with such love and joy. She kept pointing at the cat and laughing and then having 'adult conversation' with me about it- all in mimic of course since she can't actually speak sense yet! 

There are so many magic moments coming for you with Elina :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Also 2yr olds have such unquestioned delight about things-Holly squeals with joy and raises her arms when she sees things that please her, like elephant shaped slides and a dog walking past on a lead- it makes me feel so warm and happy and brimming with love and joy :cloud9: And unquestioned horror at things too but the tantrums are nothing compared to the rest :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah that's why dh made me tea- he's off mountain biking before work and knew it would make me jealous seeing him getting all his kit on :sulk: I'm only slightly jealous, I have nobler things to do this morning, like incubate a baby :smug: I can't wait to get the bike trailer for the pair of them though, hope my MIL obliges since they're expensive!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay monkey is awake, I'm going to go in her bed with my book 

Byeeeee xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

*WHAT A GORGEOUS DAY!!!!*
i plan missions today as its so nice today the house deserves a spring clean! 
what are you all upto?! xxxxx


----------



## poas

Morningggg!! I am going back to bed  not in shop til 1 today, so I'm making the most of it  
Sarah B is so right-the amount of pleasure you get from seeing them enjoy things, or achieve or learn something new is just....amazing. I look at my little boy writing his homework, or listen to him read and get this huge swell of emotion-i think is most easily compared to when you are a child on Christmas eve. It's almost like a drug.
Have great leap days everybody x x


----------



## mummyApril

*Happy Anniversary Essie! your first real one yay hope you have a brilliant day xxxx *


----------



## poas

Oh yes! Happy anniversary Essie  I hope it is a great one, filled with romance and happiness x x


----------



## Essie

Morning!

Four years ago I was enjoying my last few hours as a single lady, well actually I think I was rushing around getting my hair and makeup done. What a lot has changed in those four years. Ive graduated from university, bought a house, had a baby....who is now waking up so I will have to make this quick.

Hope everyone has a lovely day :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt108/nadusha08_2009/comments/a%20-%20Good%20Morning/58036a8cbdeef246bb929b279c69bc9253551f101071973.gif


GUESS WHAT?!



https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/LuvH8/Happy%20Dance/dancinrabbit.gif
https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g258/PatC_pics/smilies/cool_dance.gif


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy anniversary :wohoo:


----------



## x-ginge-x

How did freya sleep clare?


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all!

Essie....Happy Anniversary! I hope you have an amazing day and have some fun reminiscing about the last 4 years and all your amazing achievements :flower: By the way..why do you say this is your first real anniversary?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt108/nadusha08_2009/comments/a%20-%20Good%20Morning/58036a8cbdeef246bb929b279c69bc9253551f101071973.gif
> 
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!
> 
> 
> 
> https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/LuvH8/Happy%20Dance/dancinrabbit.gif
> https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g258/PatC_pics/smilies/cool_dance.gif

:yipee: I saw FB!! Well done, strict routine for feeding and bedtime works a treat!!! Long may it continue but don't be upset if there are still some bad nights, you just need to persevere :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Nothing like waking up at 4am choking on acid !!!! My doctor said try taking pepsid be4 bed since I'm getting it at night and if that doesn't work she will prescribe something so today I'll go and buy some. I just hate taking medicine but I have to I can't wake up choking like this.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Nothing like waking up at 4am choking on acid !!!! My doctor said try taking pepsid be4 bed since I'm getting it at night and if that doesn't work she will prescribe something so today I'll go and buy some. I just hate taking medicine but I have to I can't wake up choking like this.

Oh addie, sounds awful :( Definitely get yourself some effective antacids STAT!


----------



## babyhopes2010

GREAT!!!:happydance::happydance:


WAS A LITTLE BATTLE FOR A WHILE

dh did it so i wouldnt pick her up:haha:


went to bed after play bath bottle cuddle bed 7.45 

she screamed on and off for an hour but didnt seem that destressed as she smiled when dh came in lol if shes in destress she sweats not a bead of sweat on her:haha:

she slept from 8.45-10.15
10.15 bottle and change
10.45-5 she slept
5.00 bottle change
5.30-8 she slept

The most hours shes EVER slept!
just praying she can keep it up :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

That's fantastic news. I hope she keeps it up for you!

I am getting a home visit later for a house I applied for back in december ..... hoping its because someone didn't want it and now they are offering it to us!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> That's fantastic news. I hope she keeps it up for you!
> 
> I am getting a home visit later for a house I applied for back in december ..... hoping its because someone didn't want it and now they are offering it to us!

Good luck Ginge!!! FX'd x


----------



## addie25

Sounds like she had a good sleep :thumbup:

Still have acid filling my lungs so can't lay down yet and go back to sleep. The worst part is we have a painter coming today and he will be here most the day so I can't even nap in my own bed I have to stay on couch. Hopefully I can get back to sleep soon and this passes. It's just scary to wake up with ur lungs full of liquid like that and u can't breath in.


----------



## addie25

Good luck Ging!!


----------



## addie25

Yay it is going to be nice out Sunday with lots of sun. Perfect weather for my baby shower. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Essie....Happy Anniversary! I hope you have an amazing day and have some fun reminiscing about the last 4 years and all your amazing achievements :flower: By the way..why do you say this is your first real anniversary?

Thanks kit. Because it's a leap year, so our first anniversary on the actual date we got married :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

good luck on the house :)

oh and i lost 5lb this week!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Essie

Clare so happy for you that Freya had a good sleep :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Good luck with the house Ginge.


----------



## Sarachka

Clare do you feel refreshed? Bet you're so happy!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> Clare do you feel refreshed? Bet you're so happy!

Definately.
im starting to feel like my old self again for the 1st time since i was my old self:haha:


its my old self and being a mummy omg this would be a wonderful life if she slept more:cloud9: shes even having a snoozey now :)



I LOVE the name Elina its beautiful my friend has a baby same age as Freya called Elina shes gorgeous but naughty like her friend :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Essie....Happy Anniversary! I hope you have an amazing day and have some fun reminiscing about the last 4 years and all your amazing achievements :flower: By the way..why do you say this is your first real anniversary?
> 
> Thanks kit. Because it's a leap year, so our first anniversary on the actual date we got married :thumbup:Click to expand...

My DH would love buying a pressie every 4 yrs :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Essie....Happy Anniversary! I hope you have an amazing day and have some fun reminiscing about the last 4 years and all your amazing achievements :flower: By the way..why do you say this is your first real anniversary?
> 
> Thanks kit. Because it's a leap year, so our first anniversary on the actual date we got married :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahhhh :dohh: Do you normally celebrate either side?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Food is cooking, fresh market fish and veggies. Henry is very hungry. :munch:

The sun is coming out! Ace! I'm going to transport my activities to the garden for the afternoon :happydance:

Clare that's excellent news about the sleeping. Random info- my cousin's daughter is called Freya.

Happy Anniversary Essie! :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need one of these....

https://cdn.greenprophet.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/taga-stroller-mom-kids-israel.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I could knit Henry some roller blades like these.... 

https://img2.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.230777314.jpg


:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

These are the roller blades I have, can't wait to get them back on! Spring always has that effect on me! They're beautiful aren't they? :cloud9: Mine are a bit dirtier mind you :haha:

https://www.baysideblades.com.au/inline_skates_dt/inline_skates/rollerblade/images/Roller27.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I would _really_ like one of these, so I can go roller blading and running with both...

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR14Sl_ji8PdqPns2-_KdyY06MFnxrGLJrfz7YrZqv5xvizeVdb8Q


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Clare do you feel refreshed? Bet you're so happy!
> 
> Definately.
> im starting to feel like my old self again for the 1st time since i was my old self:haha:
> 
> 
> its my old self and being a mummy omg this would be a wonderful life if she slept more:cloud9: shes even having a snoozey now :)
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the name Elina its beautiful my friend has a baby same age as Freya called Elina shes gorgeous but naughty like her friend :haha:Click to expand...


Oh cool. I've not heard of anyone else with the name really. 



HollyMonkey said:


> Food is cooking, fresh market fish and veggies. Henry is very hungry. :munch:
> 
> The sun is coming out! Ace! I'm going to transport my activities to the garden for the afternoon :happydance:
> 
> Clare that's excellent news about the sleeping. Random info- my cousin's daughter is called Freya.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Essie! :kiss:

So is my cousin's daughter!



HollyMonkey said:


> I could knit Henry some roller blades like these....
> 
> https://img2.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.230777314.jpg
> 
> 
> :haha:

B I am surprised you don't already have one of these. 

https://www.jogging-stroller-guide.com/image-files/ChariotParentsCutoff_576x383.jpg


----------



## new mummy2010

poas said:


> iron is the nemesis of ibs sadly Sarah. Good luck!
> Esme is good thanks Hayley  shop is ok-i had to take yesterday off as esme was unwell and so am I, but she is fine now I need to go Dr as i got bitten all up my leg a few days ago and have bad reaction plus voms ever since...boo!
> How ate wedding plans going?

Hey Lissy plans are going well......apart from my bridesmaid dresses are out of flipping stock and having trouble communicating with the seller as they are only cheapies off ebay and i think she is foreign and doesnt seem to ever answer my questions properly:shrug:.

Oh no bit by what:shrug:midhes or something, i hope you had a nice lay in this morning:hugs:



Sarachka said:


> Watching big fat gypsy wedding. so horrified!!

DITTO:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> How is miss esme? and the shop?
> 
> im shattered after my friends hen do on saturday still lol need my bed girls did ya'll watch baby nate's chavaroo vid??
> 
> night all xxx
> 
> He loves it doesn't he!! He looks a LOT like my cousin, oddly enough called Nathan. Except he's like 20 now but he looked so much like Nate at that ageClick to expand...

HEHE.......does he :winkwink:i tke it yoour cousin is handsome:blush:



Essie said:


> Morning!
> 
> Four years ago I was enjoying my last few hours as a single lady, well actually I think I was rushing around getting my hair and makeup done. What a lot has changed in those four years. Ive graduated from university, bought a house, had a baby....who is now waking up so I will have to make this quick.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day :flower:


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY:happydance::hugs:
what did you get each other?



babyhopes2010 said:


> GREAT!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> WAS A LITTLE BATTLE FOR A WHILE
> 
> dh did it so i wouldnt pick her up:haha:
> 
> 
> went to bed after play bath bottle cuddle bed 7.45
> 
> she screamed on and off for an hour but didnt seem that destressed as she smiled when dh came in lol if shes in destress she sweats not a bead of sweat on her:haha:
> 
> she slept from 8.45-10.15
> 10.15 bottle and change
> 10.45-5 she slept
> 5.00 bottle change
> 5.30-8 she slept
> 
> See we told you so:thumbup:
> 
> WELL DONE BABY FREYA :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Hey Bethany all those rollarblade and buggy pic's are so you a few mummies have the pushchair Sezi posted a piccy of around by me and go running along the canal bank:thumbup:
> 
> My boy is a nightmare yesterday and today he has woke up at 4ish:cry:then wants breakfast at like 5.30 then sleep till 7 then bottle then sleeps 8.30-11.30:shrug:,,,im dreading trying to be ready for work and 12 kiddies after taking a tired stroppy pants to nursery he has 8 weeks to grow a new routine the munkie:wacko:
> 
> The most hours shes EVER slept!
> just praying she can keep it up :)




x-ginge-x said:


> That's fantastic news. I hope she keeps it up for you!
> 
> I am getting a home visit later for a house I applied for back in december ..... hoping its because someone didn't want it and now they are offering it to us!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

nearly wrote 'morning' :wacko:

Busy but nice last day at work. My mw had a meeting at a new private hospital and then came to the cafe at work for lunch. Great fun. Got one follow up appointment this afternoon and then I'm done :thumbup:

I slept better last night. Still exhausted but nice to have gotten 2 hours in before 2am. Debating whether to have a cappucino or not....might as well, it's my last day

I just won a competition :happydance: A breastfeeding top from Peek-a-Moo :happydance: What good timing!!! Now I must choose which one I want


----------



## x-ginge-x

Meet my slithery little friend :)



His name is Chaz and sex is actually unknown right now....he's a rat snake, same genus as the corn and is very placid :)


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Clare do you feel refreshed? Bet you're so happy!
> 
> Definately.
> im starting to feel like my old self again for the 1st time since i was my old self:haha:
> 
> 
> its my old self and being a mummy omg this would be a wonderful life if she slept more:cloud9: shes even having a snoozey now :)
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the name Elina its beautiful my friend has a baby same age as Freya called Elina shes gorgeous but naughty like her friend :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh cool. I've not heard of anyone else with the name really.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Food is cooking, fresh market fish and veggies. Henry is very hungry. :munch:
> 
> The sun is coming out! Ace! I'm going to transport my activities to the garden for the afternoon :happydance:
> 
> Clare that's excellent news about the sleeping. Random info- my cousin's daughter is called Freya.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Essie! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> So is my cousin's daughter!
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I could knit Henry some roller blades like these....
> 
> https://img2.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.230777314.jpg
> 
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> B I am surprised you don't already have one of these.
> 
> https://www.jogging-stroller-guide.com/image-files/ChariotParentsCutoff_576x383.jpgClick to expand...

I want one of those!!!!!!! When the girls get to be older I will get one so I can walk along the beach with them. It looks like so much fun in there.


----------



## addie25

ADVICE: Whenever I stand or sit I get very bad pain in my knees. Bad enough to make me not want to stand or sit but I have to bc I am up and down all day using the bathroom. Doctor said it is prob bc my body is not used to the extra weight. I am 26 weeks pregnant and measure 33. I am scared that if I am in this much pain now, I will not be able to walk later on in the pregnancy at all and that can't happen bc I have to get up and down to use the bathroom. Any advice on what I can do about my knees during pregnancy that is safe?????


----------



## TrinityMom

Home at last where the interwebs are behaving for now

Happy Anniversary Essie. Hope it's really special :flower:

Addie, try using a warm wheaty bag or hot water bottle and maybe some Arnica cream or oil. We all feel the aches by that stage in pregnancy and it doesn't necessarily get worse. Moving around will probably help anyway so they don't get so stiff....I know Bethany would say go for a swim :winkwink:

I thought that was a corn snake Ginge from the pic on FB. The boys would love one, except for the feeding them pinkies thing :wacko:

I know I had something to say....can't think what it was tho :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Ill try that, thanks Trin. I am just nervous bc I am measuring 7 weeks ahead of what I really am so by the time I give birth at 38 weeks I will feel and look 45 weeks pregnant which is 5 weeks past what a usual pregnancy is. Just a bit nervous. It's great that I measure ahead of what I am bc it means my grils are growing well so I am happy about it just nervous if I am already feeling all this pain what it will be like in the next 12 weeks.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't mind the feeding them pinkies. But that's just me! 

Oh and BTW


Spoiler
WE ARE MOVING!!!! WE GOT THE HOUSE OFFER IS COMING THROUGH POST AND WE GET TO VIEW ITS A BRAND NEW BUILD WITH GARDEN AND EVERYTHING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Enjoy your anniversary Essie!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Ging that is amazing news I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> I don't mind the feeding them pinkies. But that's just me!
> 
> Oh and BTW
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> WE ARE MOVING!!!! WE GOT THE HOUSE OFFER IS COMING THROUGH POST AND WE GET TO VIEW ITS A BRAND NEW BUILD WITH GARDEN AND EVERYTHING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's so exciting!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kit_cat

Fantastic news Ginge! See.....there was a reason you didn't get that last one :thumbup:

:wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

Hi ladies 

Happy "real" anniversary Essie 

Lauren and I went to baby cinema today and saw, the best exotic marigold hotel. It twas very good. 

Weaning ladies who are also bottle feeding, greedy guts Lauren is now on 3 meals .... What amount of milk should she still be having ??? The only one she really likes is her bedtime bottle so I am going to from tomorrow, drop to 3 per day. Is this normal ????

Ps - Claire that is great news xxx well done Freya


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> Ill try that, thanks Trin. I am just nervous bc I am measuring 7 weeks ahead of what I really am so by the time I give birth at 38 weeks I will feel and look 45 weeks pregnant which is 5 weeks past what a usual pregnancy is. Just a bit nervous. It's great that I measure ahead of what I am bc it means my grils are growing well so I am happy about it just nervous if I am already feeling all this pain what it will be like in the next 12 weeks.

Take each day as it comes. You can't anticipate problems before they happen. It might be ok. Also, twins are generally smaller. So if each baby was 2.4kg, total would be 4.8kg which is what Toine weighed at birth so not that different from a big sized baby :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Happy "real" anniversary Essie
> 
> Lauren and I went to baby cinema today and saw, the best exotic marigold hotel. It twas very good.
> 
> Weaning ladies who are also bottle feeding, greedy guts Lauren is now on 3 meals .... What amount of milk should she still be having ??? The only one she really likes is her bedtime bottle so I am going to from tomorrow, drop to 3 per day. Is this normal ????
> 
> Ps - Claire that is great news xxx well done Freya

Hiya Crunchster!

I've never even heard of that film..I'm so out of touch :blush:

Cara is also a 3 meals/1 snack a day type gal and I try to make sure she gets no less than 18fl oz of milk per day. That is the minimum she should still be getting along with a good diet. I find it hard though as Cara would much rather ditch the milk and scoff some steak and chips :dohh: I have to give her small bottles across the day to get it into her..3 x 4 oz bottles and a 6/7 oz bottle before bed.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh ginge :wohoo:

addie: i had to use knee supports when i was pregnant as i felt they were going to give way by week 35 :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Ill try that, thanks Trin. I am just nervous bc I am measuring 7 weeks ahead of what I really am so by the time I give birth at 38 weeks I will feel and look 45 weeks pregnant which is 5 weeks past what a usual pregnancy is. Just a bit nervous. It's great that I measure ahead of what I am bc it means my grils are growing well so I am happy about it just nervous if I am already feeling all this pain what it will be like in the next 12 weeks.
> 
> Take each day as it comes. You can't anticipate problems before they happen. It might be ok. Also, twins are generally smaller. So if each baby was 2.4kg, total would be 4.8kg which is what Toine weighed at birth so not that different from a big sized baby :shrug:Click to expand...

4.8kg!!!!:argh:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh ginge :wohoo:
> 
> addie: i had to use knee supports when i was pregnant as i felt they were going to give way by week 35 :(

Makes sense then for me since I am measuring 33 weeks for it to start being a problem. Hopefully it just stays like this and doesn't get worse. The girls are having fun today moving a lot which is good :happydance::happydance: I love when they move around.

So the book The Hunger Games I highly recommend it. It is a series of 3 books. I am halfway done with the 2nd book. Really keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Happy "real" anniversary Essie
> 
> Lauren and I went to baby cinema today and saw, the best exotic marigold hotel. It twas very good.
> 
> Weaning ladies who are also bottle feeding, greedy guts Lauren is now on 3 meals .... What amount of milk should she still be having ??? The only one she really likes is her bedtime bottle so I am going to from tomorrow, drop to 3 per day. Is this normal ????
> 
> Ps - Claire that is great news xxx well done Freya
> 
> Hiya Crunchster!I
> 
> I've never even heard of that film..I'm so out of touch :blush:
> 
> Cara is also a 3 meals/1 snack a day type gal and I try to make sure she gets no less than 18fl oz of milk per day. That is the minimum she should still be getting along with a good diet. I find it hard though as Cara would much rather ditch the milk and scoff some steak and chips :dohh: I have to give her small bottles across the day to get it into her..3 x 4 oz bottles and a 6/7 oz bottle before bed.Click to expand...

I think Lauren will be the same, now she has the hang of this eating lark the bottles are not so intresting .... It's so hard as I also don't want to give her two much but she pulls the bottle out when she is done lol 

Right 3x7oz bottles it is ..... 

I keep trying different fish with Lauren and she keeps gagging .... I have to laugh as that's what dh would do !


----------



## Crunchie

Congrats Ginge, such lovely news x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am so frickin :cloud9: right now I cannot wait to tell danny when he gets home!! 

You were right kit....what is for me will not go by me! (except B's bus :haha:)


----------



## Crunchie

Addie - big hugs .... You looked amazing in those fb pics x


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Happy "real" anniversary Essie
> 
> Lauren and I went to baby cinema today and saw, the best exotic marigold hotel. It twas very good.
> 
> Weaning ladies who are also bottle feeding, greedy guts Lauren is now on 3 meals .... What amount of milk should she still be having ??? The only one she really likes is her bedtime bottle so I am going to from tomorrow, drop to 3 per day. Is this normal ????
> 
> Ps - Claire that is great news xxx well done Freya
> 
> Hiya Crunchster!I
> 
> I've never even heard of that film..I'm so out of touch :blush:
> 
> Cara is also a 3 meals/1 snack a day type gal and I try to make sure she gets no less than 18fl oz of milk per day. That is the minimum she should still be getting along with a good diet. I find it hard though as Cara would much rather ditch the milk and scoff some steak and chips :dohh: I have to give her small bottles across the day to get it into her..3 x 4 oz bottles and a 6/7 oz bottle before bed.Click to expand...
> 
> I think Lauren will be the same, now she has the hang of this eating lark the bottles are not so intresting .... It's so hard as I also don't want to give her two much but she pulls the bottle out when she is done lol
> 
> Right 3x7oz bottles it is .....
> 
> I keep trying different fish with Lauren and she keeps gagging .... I have to laugh as that's what dh would do !Click to expand...

I gag also when I eat fish :haha::haha:



Crunchie said:


> Addie - big hugs .... You looked amazing in those fb pics x

:hugs::hugs: DH is going to take me to look for a shirt for the shower tonight. Hopefully we find something then out to dinner :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mill-yons of pics for you...


This is what I've been doing today outside in the garden- decorating with mosaic a little table we have in the hall. Got to let it dry 24hrs before I put the jointing in :thumbup:

And bump pics in my Glam Pants taken last night!
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









011.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









007.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









008.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Mill-yons of pics for you...
> 
> 
> This is what I've been doing today outside in the garden- decorating with mosaic a little table we have in the hall. Got to let it dry 24hrs before I put the jointing in :thumbup:
> 
> And bump pics in my Glam Pants taken last night!

Looking really good :thumbup: And your legs don't look too skinny - looks like you've kept the muscle which is great :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The make-up bag I made when my parents were here...

Scarf I'm making to match my bag....

Spring cotton/cashmere cardigan for Holly....

Vase on wall finished last week....

Vase in progress....
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1









024.jpg
File size: 80 KB
Views: 1









022.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5









021.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: OMG i'm soooo giddy can't wait....~breathe~ 3 weeks at least :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Mill-yons of pics for you...
> 
> 
> This is what I've been doing today outside in the garden- decorating with mosaic a little table we have in the hall. Got to let it dry 24hrs before I put the jointing in :thumbup:
> 
> And bump pics in my Glam Pants taken last night!
> 
> Looking really good :thumbup: And your legs don't look too skinny - looks like you've kept the muscle which is great :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thankyou! I have the legs of an Olympic athlete! :haha: They're a tad skinny, but yes the cycling and walking and swimming have kept them shapely:thumbup: Especially the cycling I guess since it's daily. Well chuffed :smug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My first batch of invented chocolates were gross but my new improved formula is pretty good! Liquid sweetener, 100% chocolate powder, powdered almond, cream, butter and powdered vanilla- heated up and poured into moulds, sprinkled with sesame seeds/almonds and left to set. Not 'alf bad :munch: I am a bit _any port in a storm _over chocolate at this point in a GD pregnancy though :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

The hair on my legs has practically stopped growing, so that old wive's wotsit about boy babies making the hair on your legs grow quicker is codswallop!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> The make-up bag I made when my parents were here...
> 
> Scarf I'm making to match my bag....
> 
> Spring cotton/cashmere cardigan for Holly....
> 
> Vase on wall finished last week....
> 
> Vase in progress....

I love the red and turquoise one


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm deliberately not asking you how you feel or if you've had any 'signs' Trin, so as not to bug you :haha:


----------



## addie25

B you look just amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The make-up bag I made when my parents were here...
> 
> Scarf I'm making to match my bag....
> 
> Spring cotton/cashmere cardigan for Holly....
> 
> Vase on wall finished last week....
> 
> Vase in progress....
> 
> I love the red and turquoise oneClick to expand...

Thanks! That one's destined for the downstairs entrance area- it's rather characterless when you come in to our house (and messy, full of pushchairs and kids coats and shoes!) and I have a plan to make it all colourful and welcoming with jollyness abounding


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B you look just amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks Addie- it's the grey jogging bottoms that do it, class! 

I have a new stripey tunic dress from Benetton I got for my parent's visit- navy and raspberry red stripes with 3 quarter sleeves- I'll post a bump pic in that next time or you will all think I really do only wear grey tracksuit bottoms all the time :haha: I am wearing jeans at the moment!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> The hair on my legs has practically stopped growing, so that old wive's wotsit about boy babies making the hair on your legs grow quicker is codswallop!

Mine has stopped too!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I'm deliberately not asking you how you feel or if you've had any 'signs' Trin, so as not to bug you :haha:

I'm ok, same as normal - strong BH's but at least the nausea didn't last long today and I got to eat

Steamed green beans, tomato, pecans, parsley and pasta with tahini dressing for dinner :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I need one of those pushchairs you posted Sarachka! It's the same as the bike trailer I want but the push along version. My sporty pushchair is not far off but only takes one kid:cry: I could strap Henry on top of Holly:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I don't mind the feeding them pinkies. But that's just me!
> 
> Oh and BTW
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> WE ARE MOVING!!!! WE GOT THE HOUSE OFFER IS COMING THROUGH POST AND WE GET TO VIEW ITS A BRAND NEW BUILD WITH GARDEN AND EVERYTHING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee: I thought there were going to be baby chick heads in the spoiler, snakey's dinner or something:haha: Congrats, that's fabbo news:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Addie I can only recommend sport to strengthen one for the sporting challenge that is pregnancy but I know you're not allowed to partake :dohh: And most definitely swimming (as Trin anticipated!) to allow you to reinforce your muscles without bearing weight, but I guess you're not allowed to swim either if you're to bedrest?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, got to go and chase my guinea pigs around the patio for a bit to try and get them in- their first day outdoors since the last of the mild autumn days!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blood results back- no protein, no sugar, no toxo :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

B I wish I could do sport but not allowed to exercise. I am allowed 30 min of walking tho per day. Once the weather is nicer which it is becoming I will do that and hope that it helps my knees. I am going to be taking the girls to the park all the time this summer to walk around and get some good exercise in and they will love the fresh air!! Just found out I have another event this summer. UGH 2 many events. I have 3 weedings this summer and then an 85th birthday party so that means I have to leave the girls 4 times in the first 3 months. I am soooo not happy about that. All the events are starting in July. So July-Aug. I was going to bring the girls to the 85th bday party for DH grandma but then found out it is not just family it is 50 people and I don't feel like having them around 50 people who may have a cold or something and old people love to touch and hold babies which I would not like at all since I don't know them.


----------



## Sarachka

my back is agony. Im really not sure how I can continue at work. I really can't deal wIth this pain and it is all bc I have a desk job. My hands and feet are starting to swell too. 

Bethany if you tell me to go swimming I am going to drown you in the swimming pool ;-)


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> my back is agony. Im really not sure how I can continue at work. I really can't deal wIth this pain and it is all bc I have a desk job. My hands and feet are starting to swell too.
> 
> Bethany if you tell me to go swimming I am going to drown you in the swimming pool ;-)

Maybe your doctor can pull you out of work early. Desk jobs are really not the best when you are pregnant, sorry you are in so much pain. :hugs::hugs:

:shipw: Here B just in case she tries to drown you :haha::haha:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> my back is agony. Im really not sure how I can continue at work. I really can't deal wIth this pain and it is all bc I have a desk job. My hands and feet are starting to swell too.
> 
> Bethany if you tell me to go swimming I am going to drown you in the swimming pool ;-)
> 
> Maybe your doctor can pull you out of work early. Desk jobs are really not the best when you are pregnant, sorry you are in so much pain. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :shipw: Here B just in case she tries to drown you :haha::haha:Click to expand...


Thanks Addie. I think the doctor would sign me off, he did for the last two weeks. He said he'd extEnd it if I needed to. But I thought I'd give it another try at work but this week rEally has been such a struggle. I see about 10-15 customers per day and so that's up and down to the files, printer about 2-3 times per interview. Although normally, at home etc the changing of positions is good, it doesn't seem to help at the moment. It makes it worse. By the end of the day I am walking slow as a snail and stiff as a robot. I don't want to leave work as I won't get my nice present before I go lolol


----------



## addie25

If you think he will write you out then I would do it. Rest at home and feel good for the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## kit_cat

Oh for the love of all that's sacred..if my daughter gets stuck under the sofa one more time......:wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Oh for the love of all that's sacred..if my daughter gets stuck under the sofa one more time......:wacko:

:rofl:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Oh for the love of all that's sacred..if my daughter gets stuck under the sofa one more time......:wacko:

:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Coming to you live from the lurker on the exercise bike just to tell Sarachka to GO SWIMMING! :rofl: And I mean it, even in the face of drowning threats! Everyone go swimming in fact, all of you! NOW! Swim swim swim

:wohoo: 


:holly:


----------



## TrinityMom

When do the clocks change??? Turtles all go dark when it's between 7:30 and 9:30 for me, and now I need to go to bed :cry:

Nighty night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS, turtles on FB, please share Hillside Haven's Urgent Appeal. Not asking for donations, just to share it in case someone you know or someone they know can donate. I shared on my timeline earlier. Thanks :hugs:

PPS, what has happened to our bbm group? :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Angel keeps having nose bleeds, do you think i should worry for any reason?


----------



## kit_cat

It was funny the first time.....30 or so times later, not so much.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> When do the clocks change??? Turtles all go dark when it's between 7:30 and 9:30 for me, and now I need to go to bed :cry:
> 
> Nighty night all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> PS, turtles on FB, please share Hillside Haven's Urgent Appeal. Not asking for donations, just to share it in case someone you know or someone they know can donate. I shared on my timeline earlier. Thanks :hugs:
> 
> PPS, what has happened to our bbm group? :shrug:

i shared and shared it on rspca's twitter (thats a rescue animal charity over here)


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> It was funny the first time.....30 or so times later, not so much.
> 
> View attachment 346935

:haha: i love this stage! bless her!


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi..if you are genuinely not fit for your work and have a doc who is willing to cert. you, then you should take it. What's the point in suffering? No one will thank you for your efforts if your work is anything like every other workplace. Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## poas

Ha ha, go Cara!
Sorry you're still feeling bad Sarah I had to be signed off for 8weeks and take mat leave at 29 weeks-your body is telling you it needs rest, listen to it!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The hair on my legs has practically stopped growing, so that old wive's wotsit about boy babies making the hair on your legs grow quicker is codswallop!
> 
> Mine has stopped too!Click to expand...

mine fell off


----------



## poas

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The hair on my legs has practically stopped growing, so that old wive's wotsit about boy babies making the hair on your legs grow quicker is codswallop!
> 
> Mine has stopped too!Click to expand...
> 
> mine fell offClick to expand...

I thought you were saying your legs fell off!! Ha ha x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> When do the clocks change??? Turtles all go dark when it's between 7:30 and 9:30 for me, and now I need to go to bed :cry:
> 
> Nighty night all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> PS, turtles on FB, please share Hillside Haven's Urgent Appeal. Not asking for donations, just to share it in case someone you know or someone they know can donate. I shared on my timeline earlier. Thanks :hugs:
> 
> PPS, what has happened to our bbm group? :shrug:

I shared on my FB page Trin :thumbup:

I think the clocks go forward at the end of March.

Nighty night Trin...NO WORK TOMORROW!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## addie25

UGHHHHH everyone is getting on my nerves today!!! Painter made me pay him another $100 after he finished today which was not the agreed upon price!!! Will never use him again. And then I never got a call confirming the baby furniture for Friday so I call the store and she says the furniture comes on Sunday. I said I was told Friday and Sunday is my baby shower so I won't be here. She says well it has to be Sunday!! How frustrating it is going to be crazy enough bringing home all those gifts and organizing them and then I am going to have people delivering furniture. And since I won't be here (Unless they come late afternoon)DH and his dad will be here and I really wanted to be here to tell them where to place everything and so on. Im afraid DH wont make them put the furniture together when they are supposed to and then we will get stuck doing that. I am in such a bad mood now people suck. What happened to making ur customer happy. This is a high end store we paid a lot for this furniture and do not expect to get this sort of treatment. You tell me you are coming Friday you come Friday not 2 days later on a day that doesn't work for me. Then my MIL goes "Oh well they cant come Sunday its ur shower have them come Monday" UHH NOOO they dont deliver Mondays they said it has to be this Sunday the order was processed and sent out so she best not call them up and interfere with my delivery bc then if they stop the order it will takes weeks to get here.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Angel keeps having nose bleeds, do you think i should worry for any reason?

I wouldn't unless they become very heavy and regular. My friend's little boy used to suffer with nose bleeds and after several trips to A&E due to the severity of them, they took him in and cauterised some little veins inside his nose. It never happened again :thumbup: Like I said though, this was an extreme case.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The hair on my legs has practically stopped growing, so that old wive's wotsit about boy babies making the hair on your legs grow quicker is codswallop!
> 
> Mine has stopped too!Click to expand...
> 
> mine fell offClick to expand...

:shock:

..and I thought you were just a bit short :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The hair on my legs has practically stopped growing, so that old wive's wotsit about boy babies making the hair on your legs grow quicker is codswallop!
> 
> Mine has stopped too!Click to expand...
> 
> mine fell offClick to expand...
> 
> I thought you were saying your legs fell off!! Ha ha xClick to expand...

:haha:

Same wavelength Lissy :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> UGHHHHH everyone is getting on my nerves today!!! Painter made me pay him another $100 after he finished today which was not the agreed upon price!!! Will never use him again. And then I never got a call confirming the baby furniture for Friday so I call the store and she says the furniture comes on Sunday. I said I was told Friday and Sunday is my baby shower so I won't be here. She says well it has to be Sunday!! How frustrating it is going to be crazy enough bringing home all those gifts and organizing them and then I am going to have people delivering furniture. And since I won't be here (Unless they come late afternoon)DH and his dad will be here and I really wanted to be here to tell them where to place everything and so on. Im afraid DH wont make them put the furniture together when they are supposed to and then we will get stuck doing that. I am in such a bad mood now people suck. What happened to making ur customer happy. This is a high end store we paid a lot for this furniture and do not expect to get this sort of treatment. You tell me you are coming Friday you come Friday not 2 days later on a day that doesn't work for me. Then my MIL goes "Oh well they cant come Sunday its ur shower have them come Monday" UHH NOOO they dont deliver Mondays they said it has to be this Sunday the order was processed and sent out so she best not call them up and interfere with my delivery bc then if they stop the order it will takes weeks to get here.

Oh my :nope:

*lies addie down, places cold compress on her forehead to stop steam coming out of ears, practices slow steady breathing with her then brings her chocolate*

:hugs:


----------



## addie25

LOL THANKS KIT THAT MADE ME LAUGH. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kit_cat

Right..I will stop spambulating and go and get on my bike for a while :thumbup: Back soon :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun Kit! 

I'm off to beddy byes- been cycling then knitting Hollypop's spring cardigan, it's coming along :thumbup:

Big kiss all, sleep tight xxxxxx :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks B, and good night to you :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

I have a new friend!! It's an app. called my fitness pal :haha: I love it! You put in all your food and exercise for the day and it calculates calorific intake versus calories burned AND it gives you a breakdown of nutrients in what you have consumed :thumbup: Genius!! You are all probably about to tell me you've been using it for a century :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

:serenade:

_When I was young....._


----------



## kit_cat

_..I never needed anyone..._


----------



## kit_cat

_...making love was just for fun...._


----------



## kit_cat

_...those days are gone..._


----------



## kit_cat

..Aaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyy myyyyyyyyyseeeeeeeelf, don't wanna be..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy myyyyyseeeeeeeeeeeeeelf anymore....:sad2:


----------



## kit_cat

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! :sad2:

Someone talk to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...I'm just a little bit nuts, honest :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have had myfitnesspal a while now and i'm sure Lissy has it too


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> I have had myfitnesspal a while now and i'm sure Lissy has it too

:haha:

I knew it....I'm a bit slow with technology but I get there in the end :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

This Russian bird's a morngy cow!


----------



## kit_cat

x-ginge-x said:


> This Russian bird's a morngy cow!

Oooo, I will watch OBEM on catch up...."morngy"? Is that another "maud" or "mardy" type word??


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah she's whining like crazy. Danny says she milking it on cameras!! I agree. Keeps telling her husband to go away too :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Ok...best go to bed now. My friend's coming round with her ickle boy tomorrow and then my friends (AKA the men in white coats) are coming for the weekend on Friday as they didn't make it last time :thumbup:

Night night you lovely gals :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> ..Aaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyy myyyyyyyyyseeeeeeeelf, don't wanna be..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy myyyyyseeeeeeeeeeeeeelf anymore....:sad2:

i used to sing this when the teacher moved me to my own desk ( i was a it of a rebel) <<<not a good thing because re-doing GCSE's will cost me over a grand :S oopps


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Angel keeps having nose bleeds, do you think i should worry for any reason?
> 
> I wouldn't unless they become very heavy and regular. My friend's little boy used to suffer with nose bleeds and after several trips to A&E due to the severity of them, they took him in and cauterised some little veins inside his nose. It never happened again :thumbup: Like I said though, this was an extreme case.Click to expand...

well a few years ago, being Angel she always managed to damage her nose, when she fell she never used her hands but her face, once she nose butted a bench :cry: right on the bridge of her nose and another time she fell on her nose a few months after, just wondered if its affected her, she says her nose is definitely different, so will make an app i think
that was a mission to write iv had 2 glasses of wine


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> The hair on my legs has practically stopped growing, so that old wive's wotsit about boy babies making the hair on your legs grow quicker is codswallop!
> 
> Mine has stopped too!Click to expand...
> 
> mine fell offClick to expand...
> 
> I thought you were saying your legs fell off!! Ha ha xClick to expand...

pregnancy was that harsh!


----------



## mummyApril

oh poop i missed OBEM! im watching TOWIE and im sitting here confused at how these people are from the same town as me :/


----------



## mummyApril

anywayyyy im going to raid my cupboard and munch as, well, i can and it really doesnt matter as ill just walk it off tomorrow orrr not lol 
somebody put me to bed! lol 
night all x
p.s im not drunk just majorllly hypo im going to wash my walls lol


----------



## Mollykins

Missed a bunch today did I? Nuv nuv


----------



## Sarachka

Wakey wakey. To go to work or not to go to work. That is the question.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I have a new friend!! It's an app. called my fitness pal :haha: I love it! You put in all your food and exercise for the day and it calculates calorific intake versus calories burned AND it gives you a breakdown of nutrients in what you have consumed :thumbup: Genius!! You are all probably about to tell me you've been using it for a century :blush:


I have one of those- called Dr Launay at the Clinique d' Europe! Only while I'm pregnant though :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning folks!

I had to tell my dh off this morning for being a wimp- he has a race this weekend in the mountains but doesn't want to go and asked if he could use me as an excuse not to go to his friends! Saying I'm tired and suffering! :saywhat:I told him to just say he had the boys or his knee was bad or that he simply didn't want to go- there are 7 of them so he won't be missed! Plus I met one of them on Sunday when I was out walking the dog and he asked how I was and I answered honestly, that I felt absolutely fantastic, so they won't believe dh anyway! AND THEN I said I'm going to investigate selling the 3 wheeler pushchair and getting a 2nd hand 2 place pushchair so I can continue to run and ramble and roller blade with 2 kids and DH said 'you can't because mamichat (my MIL) bought it for us' :saywhat: Such a wimp! I said I'll explain to mamichat etc etc and she won't care anyway and I'm not being stuck in the house for the next 3yrs just on account of wimpery in front of mamichat! I sometimes wonder how my poor dh manages at work with all the big sharks out there if he's so afraid of what his friends and mamichat will think :awww: 

Anyway- lots of home crafts to advance today, especially Holly's cardigan since she desperately needs one! :wacko: 

Happy 1st March!! Xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Wakey wakey. To go to work or not to go to work. That is the question.

Stay at home and make nice things :thumbup: And send me drowning threats! Anyway you couldn't possibly drown me thanks to the great big buoyancy belly I have at the moment :haha: I just wouldn't sink!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I have a new friend!! It's an app. called my fitness pal :haha: I love it! You put in all your food and exercise for the day and it calculates calorific intake versus calories burned AND it gives you a breakdown of nutrients in what you have consumed :thumbup: Genius!! You are all probably about to tell me you've been using it for a century :blush:
> 
> 
> I have one of those- called Dr Launay at the Clinique d' Europe! Only while I'm pregnant though :haha:Click to expand...

Dr Looney? How reassuring :fool: :tease:


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning all :hi:

It's very foggy here this morning...I can't see further than about 50 metres! Hope it clears as the day goes on.

What's on everyone's agenda today then?

B....I'm a bit like your DH when it comes to selling a gift but you are right, practicality needs to win the day in your case. It's not like you're just selling it for the cash or something.

April..looks like you had a fun evening :thumbup: I'm glad.

Molly..hellooooooooooo, how is everything???

Essie..hope you had a lovely day yesterday :flower:

Everyone else...:tease:


----------



## Mollykins

Hello m'lovelies. No Tori then eh? Sorry I'm such an ass and have not been on. Leo is back to the doctor tomorrow, or rather, today. Busy with everything at once it seems. No small surprise being that we are 20 days from flying. :shock: 

B, :haha: My OH has used me as an excuse at times, to avoid certain situations. Glad you are feeling wonderfully. :hugs: 

Kit, Sarah, April... Morning turtle doves :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I had sex tonight... I tore where I tore during Leo's birth. Slighly concerning. :/


----------



## Mollykins

Today is up in 5 hours, do drop off for DD and OH then doc for DS then lunch with OH and home to pack/organize until time to fetch DD and OH then errands, dinner, park, home, bed for children... more packing/organizing for me, then bed.... So glam eh?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I had sex tonight... I tore where I tore during Leo's birth. Slighly concerning. :/

Oh no Molly....painful. Surely that shouldn't be happening this long after Leo's birth?


----------



## babyhopes2010

12 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GETTING UP FOR 2AM FEED THATS ALL:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mollykins said:


> I had sex tonight... I tore where I tore during Leo's birth. Slighly concerning. :/

OUCHY! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Today is up in 5 hours, do drop off for DD and OH then doc for DS then lunch with OH and home to pack/organize until time to fetch DD and OH then errands, dinner, park, home, bed for children... more packing/organizing for me, then bed.... So glam eh?

Feet up today then Molly? :winkwink: Wow, busy day! Hope everyone is ok including you :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Great stuff Clare!! Bet you feel like a new woman :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> It's very foggy here this morning...I can't see further than about 50 metres! Hope it clears as the day goes on.
> 
> What's on everyone's agenda today then?
> 
> B....I'm a bit like your DH when it comes to selling a gift but you are right, practicality needs to win the day in your case. It's not like you're just selling it for the cash or something.
> 
> April..looks like you had a fun evening :thumbup: I'm glad.
> 
> Molly..hellooooooooooo, how is everything???
> 
> Essie..hope you had a lovely day yesterday :flower:
> 
> Everyone else...:tease:

Well it's not the kind of gift you keep for ever anyway, and to be honest you do just eventually sell them for the cash, if you're lucky and they're worth anything by the end of their service! :shrug: Mind you I don't think I will now because the cool lightweight ones I could actually run and rollerblade with, like Sarachka posted, are way out of price possibilty! :nope::cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Hello m'lovelies. No Tori then eh? Sorry I'm such an ass and have not been on. Leo is back to the doctor tomorrow, or rather, today. Busy with everything at once it seems. No small surprise being that we are 20 days from flying. :shock:
> 
> B, :haha: My OH has used me as an excuse at times, to avoid certain situations. Glad you are feeling wonderfully. :hugs:
> 
> Kit, Sarah, April... Morning turtle doves :kiss:

Me too and I don't mind but it is surprising for one so big and hairy to be so afraid of what his friends will think:haha:

Ouch for the tearing:hugs: I was dead worried about that happening. Do you have to get it restitched?


----------



## mummyApril

Clares stolen my sleeping baby lol im not sure if its teeth or hunger but last night James woke up at least 5 times :wacko: 
i look like this today 
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_HVRI3srPSSw/SeZRV-PHoOI/AAAAAAAABQI/wQu0GFro4_U/s400/180px-crazy-cat-lady.png
and my house will look like this...
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2fDreU0sM1Y/StocbwRKiuI/AAAAAAAABWQ/BmQxNCC59xg/s400/messy+house6.jpg
actually thats a lie lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> Clares stolen my sleeping baby lol im not sure if its teeth or hunger but last night James woke up at least 5 times :wacko:
> i look like this today
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_HVRI3srPSSw/SeZRV-PHoOI/AAAAAAAABQI/wQu0GFro4_U/s400/180px-crazy-cat-lady.png
> and my house will look like this...
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2fDreU0sM1Y/StocbwRKiuI/AAAAAAAABWQ/BmQxNCC59xg/s400/messy+house6.jpg
> actually thats a lie lol

:haha: ur not having ur sleeping baby back :haha:
thats what my house nearly looks like :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

james is goin for a nap so i am too lol i might wake up looking like 
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT9tkg_sW6Ir4XAwoEGlM1vziTr6dCqT_4idvHU8K7M-NmsMiN3


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Clares stolen my sleeping baby lol im not sure if its teeth or hunger but last night James woke up at least 5 times :wacko:
> i look like this today
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_HVRI3srPSSw/SeZRV-PHoOI/AAAAAAAABQI/wQu0GFro4_U/s400/180px-crazy-cat-lady.png
> and my house will look like this...
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2fDreU0sM1Y/StocbwRKiuI/AAAAAAAABWQ/BmQxNCC59xg/s400/messy+house6.jpg
> actually thats a lie lol
> 
> :haha: ur not having ur sleeping baby back :haha:
> thats what my house nearly looks like :rofl:Click to expand...

can we not share? lol il do your housework? lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Clares stolen my sleeping baby lol im not sure if its teeth or hunger but last night James woke up at least 5 times :wacko:
> i look like this today
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_HVRI3srPSSw/SeZRV-PHoOI/AAAAAAAABQI/wQu0GFro4_U/s400/180px-crazy-cat-lady.png
> and my house will look like this...
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2fDreU0sM1Y/StocbwRKiuI/AAAAAAAABWQ/BmQxNCC59xg/s400/messy+house6.jpg
> actually thats a lie lol
> 
> :haha: ur not having ur sleeping baby back :haha:
> thats what my house nearly looks like :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> can we not share? lol il do your housework? lolClick to expand...

yeh ill think about it :haha: its only night 3 tonight u might just get ur sleeping baby back lol i think my lucks gonna run out


----------



## HollyMonkey

:rofl: I love your pics April!! My kitchen is not far off that after lunch with Holly!

I'm going to stroll to the pool now to take LO for a swim, and we'll visit the ponies on the way :thumbup: She'll enjoy that as an afternoon out. And if she sleeps on the way home I'll sit on a bench and read my book :cloud9: Finished one side of her cardigan this morning, only the other side and sleeves to go.....

:kiss: 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh no off to freyas jabs :argh: ill prob cry more then her :cry:


----------



## Mollykins

Clare, yay for baby sleeps. :yipee:

B and Kit, no restitch I don't think but stinging pain and no sex for a bit I'm guessing. I didn't think that that should be happening either so far out from his birth, that's why I'm a bit concerned. Hope it doesnt happen again. :( 

All right, rush rush. Baby is still snoozing and we must be out the door in 10!


----------



## Mollykins

April, you sure vary greatly in your appearance from sleep deprived to rested. My word. :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's fave game at the swimming pool- hiding in the lockers! :awww:
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20120301-01309.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mollykins

Holly is too cute B! :awww: but I wonder, what is she going to do when she's too big for the lockers?


----------



## babyhopes2010

aww B hollys smile always makes me smile :)


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhhh, for anyone who ever suffered an attack of self doubt....I love this :thumbup:

The Knots Prayer

Please untie the knots 
that are in my mind,
my heart and my life.
Remove the have nots,
the can nots and the do nots
that I have in my mind.

Erase the will nots,
may nots,
might nots that may find
a home in my heart.

Release me from the could nots,
would nots and
should nots that obstruct my life.

And most of all,
I ask that you remove from my mind,
my heart and my life all of the "am nots"
that I have allowed to hold me back,
especially the thought
that I am not good enough.


----------



## Sarachka

Oh good a big movement from the baby has made me we myself a little.


----------



## kit_cat

Hello all :wave:

Just had a lovely wee afternoon with my friend...time flies when you chat the day away :thumbup:

B..love your pics of Holly...she's ever more nommolicious :cloud9: and more like you every time I see her!

Molly..how did your errands go so far? Hope your foof is ok :wacko:

April..funny pics! :lol:

Clare...hope Freya's jabs went ok :thumbup:

Newbs....where for art thou? How are you and your ickle beany??


----------



## Mollykins

Errands so far are... coming along. It is only 936 though. As for my foof... I told OH and said that we won't be able to have sex and he said, "We can give it a couple days." So generous! :dohh: Glad you enjoyed your chats. I'm long overdue for a good chat.


----------



## Sarachka

Last night's OBEM is hilarious. Olga is making me laugh.


----------



## HollyMonkey

There is NOTHING like working in the garden until the dusk comes down and then going in and making a cup of tea :cloud9: (Except maybe working in the garden and then going in and having a big glass of chilled white wine :haha:) 

Put the jointing on the mosaic table top in the chill spring dusk out on the patio :thumbup: Tomorrow I just need to give it a lick of white paint and hey presto, new piece of furniture!:dust:


----------



## newbie_ttc

i'm here :wave: i was stalking from the dr's office earlier. bubs is good, heart rate was 156ish. and best news of all, i get to find out what we are having on March 29th :happydance: 28 days! :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

I had a therapeutic water moment at the pool- we stayed ages and I did some leg kicking and stretching and lots of floating so although it wasn't sport it was very relaxing and refreshing. And the walk there and back was lovely in the sunshine and Holly did fall asleep and I sat in a suntrap and read my Italian book, which is set in Cornwall, very Italian :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> i'm here :wave: i was stalking from the dr's office earlier. bubs is good, heart rate was 156ish. and best news of all, i get to find out what we are having on March 29th :happydance: 28 days! :D

Newbie doobie doo! Post pics and we might be able to tell you now!!:happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> i'm here :wave: i was stalking from the dr's office earlier. bubs is good, heart rate was 156ish. and best news of all, i get to find out what we are having on March 29th :happydance: 28 days! :D
> 
> Newbie doobie doo! Post pics and we might be able to tell you now!!:happydance:Click to expand...

i took one this morning, as it seems to have popped a little over night, but i was in my unmentionables :blush: i'll post a PG version this evening. my mom seems to also think i am having a girl :dohh:

EDIT: i haven't had a scan pic since the last ones i posted tho. i think u said u got boy vibes from it B?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've not seen any scan or pot pics from you I don't think! I have girl vibes based on nothing at all!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello Turtles :hi:

Had my reflexology today :cloud9: Was wonderful but my back killed me since then. I settled my locum in, and I had my hair cut :thumbup: So all prepared

Then I went to the huge mall and returned the changing mat and exchanged it for another feeding bra. My mom bought a beautiful little denim dress for Tori that was on sale. And she got me a pair of cotton pj's for after the birth

I am that vulgar pregnant woman who swears when she moves now. EVERYTHING is so sore :nope: Sorry to moan but I really can't keep it to myself. It surely can't go on too much longer!


----------



## newbie_ttc

7 days left trin! :happydance: i thought about u all day yesterday hoping you didn't go into labor!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I've not seen any scan or pot pics from you I don't think! I have girl vibes based on nothing at all!!

here's a couple pics from 4 wks ago. the 2nd one looks like a good nub shot altho baby's profile is spooky weird :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> 7 days left trin! :happydance: i thought about u all day yesterday hoping you didn't go into labor!!

:hugs: Thanks

I want a pot pic! I can't believe you are so close to halfway :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've not seen any scan or pot pics from you I don't think! I have girl vibes based on nothing at all!!
> 
> here's a couple pics from 4 wks ago. the 2nd one looks like a good nub shot altho baby's profile is spooky weird :haha:
> 
> 
> View attachment 347382
> View attachment 347380Click to expand...

My ENTIRELY uneducated nub brain says girl


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 7 days left trin! :happydance: i thought about u all day yesterday hoping you didn't go into labor!!
> 
> :hugs: Thanks
> 
> I want a pot pic! I can't believe you are so close to halfway :shock:Click to expand...

i know! even tho this pregnancy seems to be dragging compared to everyone else i was a little shocked to think about how close i am to being half done.


----------



## TrinityMom

Hope this is allowed!


Spoiler
https://www.pimpingyourspace.com/Images/Myspace_Comments/Birthday_Comments/images/happy-birthday-a.gif


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Hope this is allowed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.pimpingyourspace.com/Images/Myspace_Comments/Birthday_Comments/images/happy-birthday-a.gif

i SECOND that trin!! even tho u don't celebrate it, i hope u have a great day today *EMANDI*! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh, can't chat, I'm off for a run with my friend...I will catch you lovelies later :thumbup: 

:hug: to all :)


----------



## mummyApril

cant stop too tired to function, Newbs saw your scan me says boy first scan pic skull looks more boyie but it could be angle :shrug: 
sorry i cant catch up im not in the best of moods...


----------



## Essie

Good evening,

Sorry I'm not commenting. Just about managing to keep up but Lyra is having a very clingy, grumpy few days. Thank you for the anniversary wishes yesterday. We had a nice day. DH worked in the morning, he was going to take us out for lunch but _somebody_ was being a grumpy monkey so we had a picnic lunch at home instead.

Had some bad news today. DH foster sister is 25 weeks pregnant and she's been admitted to hospital with very low amniotic fluid. Haven't got many details so not sure how she is, but we are hoping her and baby are okay. The same thing happened in her first pregnancy and baby was delivered early, but not this early.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Essie I hope she's ok, that must be so worrying for her :nope: What causes it? GD can cause too _much_ fluid but I don't know anything about too little fluid.

Hope you enjoy/enjoyed your run Kit, lovely evening for it! I'm off to the garage on the bike in a mo...


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie that is very worrying :nope: Hope everything is ok and they can keep baby in a bit longer

My head is tired from trying to find free Kindle books....doesn't anyone here have a nook or kindle to share books??

Off to bed
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hello Turtles :hi:
> 
> Had my reflexology today :cloud9: Was wonderful but my back killed me since then. I settled my locum in, and I had my hair cut :thumbup: So all prepared
> 
> Then I went to the huge mall and returned the changing mat and exchanged it for another feeding bra. My mom bought a beautiful little denim dress for Tori that was on sale. And she got me a pair of cotton pj's for after the birth
> 
> I am that vulgar pregnant woman who swears when she moves now. EVERYTHING is so sore :nope: Sorry to moan but I really can't keep it to myself. It surely can't go on too much longer!

Is this because your pregnancy hormones are going down and the MS is coming back full on? Big :hugs: Nothing like a haircut to feel all set to go:thumbup: Anything drastic that merits a photo?!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight Trin :kiss: Alas no kindle for me, sorry!! I can post you a paper book but they're all French or Italian?!


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh Essie I hope she's ok, that must be so worrying for her :nope: What causes it? GD can cause too _much_ fluid but I don't know anything about too little fluid...

there are a few different things that can cause it, I'm not sure what caused it last time.

I hope everything is okay. Her younger sister fell pregnant at the same time as she did,but at her 12 week scan it showed her baby had stopped growing at 5 weeks :nope:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Turtles :hi:
> 
> Had my reflexology today :cloud9: Was wonderful but my back killed me since then. I settled my locum in, and I had my hair cut :thumbup: So all prepared
> 
> Then I went to the huge mall and returned the changing mat and exchanged it for another feeding bra. My mom bought a beautiful little denim dress for Tori that was on sale. And she got me a pair of cotton pj's for after the birth
> 
> I am that vulgar pregnant woman who swears when she moves now. EVERYTHING is so sore :nope: Sorry to moan but I really can't keep it to myself. It surely can't go on too much longer!
> 
> Is this because your pregnancy hormones are going down and the MS is coming back full on? Big :hugs: Nothing like a haircut to feel all set to go:thumbup: Anything drastic that merits a photo?!Click to expand...

I'm thinking that's the reason but I don't know :shrug:

No, just a trim and neatening up of the layers because I won't be able to do that for a while


----------



## HollyMonkey

This is Holly all excited about going to the swimming pool today and dressed in her tracksuit to be sporty :awww: ...I've posted it partly because it's cute but also to show you how MAHOOSIVE English sizes are- this is a Mothercare 9-12 months and it still fits :haha: She's long since outgrown all her French 9-12's, crazy difference in sizes between France and UK, I've always noticed it!
 



Attached Files:







L'Etang-la-Ville-20120301-01297.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> This is Holly all excited about going to the swimming pool today and dressed in her in her tracksuit to be sporty :awww: ...I've posted it partly because it's cute but also to show you how MAHOOSIVE English sizes are- this is a Mothercare 9-12 months and it still fits :haha: She's long since outgrown all her French 9-12's, crazy difference in sizes between France and UK, I've always noticed it!

:awww: How tall is Holly? I doubt Lyra will even fit her 9-12 clothes at 12 months, let alone 24!


----------



## Mollykins

Leo has rsv and bronchiolitis.


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Leo has rsv and bronchiolitis.

Oh no poor Leo :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Holly is a doll :awww:
Essie, that's so awful :nope:
Kit, have fun on your run :wave:
Trin, hope your time is coming soon! :hugs: 
Newbs, I can't wait for your gender scan. :yipee:


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, I have a kindle. How do I share books with you? I have the Hunger Games if you haven't read those yet! :)


----------



## Sarachka

Sorry I've been absent today ladies. Busy at work then looking after a poorly OH after.

I'd love to go to bed in a minute. At work they let me keep my trainers on all day and I the support helped loads with my lower back and I was walking so much better than I as yesterday. Upper back wise though it was still very painful


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> This is Holly all excited about going to the swimming pool today and dressed in her in her tracksuit to be sporty :awww: ...I've posted it partly because it's cute but also to show you how MAHOOSIVE English sizes are- this is a Mothercare 9-12 months and it still fits :haha: She's long since outgrown all her French 9-12's, crazy difference in sizes between France and UK, I've always noticed it!
> 
> :awww: How tall is Holly? I doubt Lyra will even fit her 9-12 clothes at 12 months, let alone 24!Click to expand...

I don't actually know:blush: Kind of gnome height? :shrug: She's the same height as her contemporaries at the park so I don't think she's oddly short or anything. And she has to have age 2 or 3 in French sizing so that's normal. My mum brought me over just last week some aged 2 English bodies, just white ones to wear as vests, and she looks like wee willy winky in his night gown, they're mungous on her! They almost fit me!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Yay! Just had a lovely bimble along while chatting with my friend. I just had a strawberry yoghurt and a frusli bar as running always makes me peckish!

I'll catch up..


----------



## newbie_ttc

oh molly! :hugs: i hope Leo bounces back from this quickly


----------



## newbie_ttc

b, did u see my scan pics from earlier? any guesses??


----------



## kit_cat

Essie..that's so sad about DH's foster sister..both of them. I really hope baby will be ok.

Sorry Lyra had other ideas about your anniversary lunch...is it teeth do you think causing her grumpybumness?


----------



## kit_cat

Molly...I'm so sorry about poor Leo..it's never ending all this ill health. I hope the spring time brings good health to you and yours. You all need to be on top form for the move!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Molly that's just what you and Leo need at the moment.:nope: I hope he gets better really soon :hugs:

Essie that's horrible about the 12 week scan- one of the reasons I've always got a 7 or 8 week one myself. 12 weeks is a long time to be happily deluded :nope:

Sarachka I was wondering how your back was! I'm glad comfy footwear helped :thumbup: And has the prescription worked for the itching? I have a bundle to post to you, all ready in the envelope, but am waiting for my bank account to fill up, it's rather drained at the end of what's been a costly month. Anyway no rush because it's winter gear and wetsuits so you won't be needing them at the hospital!!! I haven't heard if my mum has posted the other batch or not yet...there's more newborn type stuff in that package I believe so I hope she doesn't dally too long about posting!

April :hug: Hope you're ok lovely!

Anyway lasses, I had a good bike session :bike: and bloods at 74 despite a big roast chicken dinner so I need an evening snack but of all odd things I feel satiated from dinner still :shrug: Mind you a nice sugarfree hot chocolate could go down a treat while I read my Cornish Italian book :coffee:

Nighty night all xxxxxxx:kiss: Sleep tight and artificial sweetner dreams to you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> b, did u see my scan pics from earlier? any guesses??

A tad girly I'd say, especially the second one, but I'm no way confident of my guess on them. Sarachka's I'd have put money on it being a girl, and mine was pretty clear boy to me but yours is a bit like Holly's was, an in between nub! Oooo the suspense!!:happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Sorry I've been absent today ladies. Busy at work then looking after a poorly OH after.
> 
> I'd love to go to bed in a minute. At work they let me keep my trainers on all day and I the support helped loads with my lower back and I was walking so much better than I as yesterday. Upper back wise though it was still very painful

Glad you got a bit of respite from your aching back..sort of. What's up with OH?


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG that post to Newbie just reminded me of my dream last night, that at my next scan they said it was actually a girl!! I was soooo upset and wanted my Henry!!! 
And they found out just by pressing my belly, no pics or anything :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Newbs....I am currently awaiting my epiphany for your ickle beany...I am as yet undecided :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Nighty night one and all :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

nighty night across the pond turts! :wave: i know its late there b/c its just after 4 here.

nuv ya! :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

im thinking of becoming an egg donor...


----------



## addie25

What has made you want to be an egg donor??


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! I had a very busy day today so I couldn't make it on. I found 2 outfits for my shower :happydance::happydance: Ill decide the day of which I wear. Then my mom and I went to get lunch and to the store where I got my furniture to get a list of what is being delivered so DH knows on Sunday what to expect. Finally I went to the food store but couldn't walk around so just grabbed what we need for dinner and left. DH will have to go and do a full shop. I felt really good today except heart burn and breathing issues but it wasn't that bad :thumbup::thumbup: Hoping for a great night. I am going to now shower, curl up with my book as DH cooks dinner, and then watch American Idol be4 bed :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Glad you feel good today Addie! Yay for 2 outfits! 
Iv always wanted to do something 'give' something that people can't have etc and I could never do adoption and now can't surrogate so egg donor is last option iv been thinking of it a while so am looking into it :)


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Glad you feel good today Addie! Yay for 2 outfits!
> Iv always wanted to do something 'give' something that people can't have etc and I could never do adoption and now can't surrogate so egg donor is last option iv been thinking of it a while so am looking into it :)

I think it is a lovely thing to do, I personally couldn't because every child I saw that looks like me I would think they were mine. If you do it you will need IVF drugs to produce eggs so I can help you with that :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Gooooood morning all!

I've been awake since 3:30am with heartburn. Just trying to figure out if I can manage work or not. Having heartburn at work would be worse than throwing up at work I think bc the pain is so "writhy" where you just spasm and groan like a fish outta water. I might take loads of heartburn meds and go back to sleep, I can always go in later if I feel better but I really couldn't have an attack at work. 

Bethany I love Holly's track suit. That's just my colour! I have lots of blue and turquoise for Elinka. 

Ginge! Congrats on the new house. So you'll be living with Danny? A kept woman, I am so jealous!! My main aim in life is to be a kept woman. Such high aspirations for me lol. 

April I am sure egg donoring is so worthwhile but I can imagine it comes with a lot of mixed feelings and I know you're such a sensitive person. Make sure you could handle something like that. Also I meant to ask you - why are your GCSE's going to cost so much? Have you asked your Lone parent adviser to help you? They probably can, they would here. 

Addie let's see these outfit choices then!!

Lissy I can't remember what job you did before Esme. are you doing the shop during mat leave or have you left?

Claire how's day 2(3 ?) of the routine going for Miss Freya? 

Kitteh the photo of carachka under the sofa made me laugh! Such a pretty little girl. 

Molly how is Leo? Is he havig the RSV breathing treatments with th mask? A friend of mine from Michigan has a 13 month old boy and they just started doing that with him and he's feeling so much better already. 

Jaynie I miss you!!!! In the summer I'm totally coming shopping up north with you. 

Hayley I need to post photos of the paint I bought for you to see. I know that's like porn for you lol

Newbs I still can not believe you are so far along! We are all so excited!! I'm not sure about your nub. I'd lean towards girl but like B said its a bit of an inbetweeny one.


----------



## poas

Hey all, been feeling pretty crappy so not come on as don't want to ALWAYS moan. Ha.
Sarah, I'm on mat leave and tbh it has totally screwed up my tax credits etc which is poo and has left us struggling.
Before esme I worked in a whsmiths-they want me back at the end of march-well, my decision at least, and tax credits need to know my plans before April 4th so the next four weeks seal my fate....
Are you going to get signed off? I now have 3 things I may at some point get around to posting to you...I'm so crap. Still need to repost to nate and James...they'll prob have their own Bubs by time I do it!!
I hope everyone has a great Friday  x x  x  x  x


----------



## mummyApril

I'm here on 2 hours sleep I can see teeth about to break through though :) 
Sarah they are gcses to do at home so am not sure if I will get the help with that, but I'm going to ask next time I have my app, wanted to start them already but with health etc iv not been up for it, but ready now :),
With the egg donor, I am definitely thinking long and hard about it, also you have counselling with it, which I will do if I think I can do it, I just think there's soooo many women out there that crave to be a parent and can't, iv got 3 beautiful children and can't have anymore and don't want my eggs to go to waste when I can give someone a lifetime of happiness (plus they will have cute babies lol) 
How are you feeling today? 
How's everyone else? I'm on phone but will catch up later x


----------



## new mummy2010

Hello sorry i wasn't on again yesterday *i have serverly beaten one's self with Kit's thorny branch for my neglect of the thread and i think some of my true friends as my real one's are pants at the mo* 
I have caaught up bar a few pg's from yesterday:thumbup:

Well done Freya for being a sleeping star for mummy:winkwink:




x-ginge-x said:


> I don't mind the feeding them pinkies. But that's just me!
> 
> Oh and BTW
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> WE ARE MOVING!!!! WE GOT THE HOUSE OFFER IS COMING THROUGH POST AND WE GET TO VIEW ITS A BRAND NEW BUILD WITH GARDEN AND EVERYTHING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


WOWZER'S so happy for you Kay you tote's deserve it .........i am posting a parcel today for you (the cot bed sheets and a couple of other bits:thumbup:)




Crunchie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Happy "real" anniversary Essie
> 
> Lauren and I went to baby cinema today and saw, the best exotic marigold hotel. It twas very good.
> 
> Weaning ladies who are also bottle feeding, greedy guts Lauren is now on 3 meals .... What amount of milk should she still be having ??? The only one she really likes is her bedtime bottle so I am going to from tomorrow, drop to 3 per day. Is this normal ????
> 
> Ps - Claire that is great news xxx well done Freya

Nate dropped down to 2-3 5oz bottles during the day when he started on 3 meals and has 7-8oz ruskie bottle before bedfordshire:thumbup:
ps-sometimes he does sneak 4 in a day but it so much easier now he is eating as he was drinking 6 oz every 2 hours before:sleep::sleep:





kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Happy "real" anniversary Essie
> 
> Lauren and I went to baby cinema today and saw, the best exotic marigold hotel. It twas very good.
> 
> Weaning ladies who are also bottle feeding, greedy guts Lauren is now on 3 meals .... What amount of milk should she still be having ??? The only one she really likes is her bedtime bottle so I am going to from tomorrow, drop to 3 per day. Is this normal ????
> 
> Ps - Claire that is great news xxx well done Freya
> 
> Hiya Crunchster!
> 
> I've never even heard of that film..I'm so out of touch :blush:
> 
> Cara is also a 3 meals/1 snack a day type gal and I try to make sure she gets no less than 18fl oz of milk per day. That is the minimum she should still be getting along with a good diet. I find it hard though as Cara would much rather ditch the milk and scoff some steak and chips :dohh: I have to give her small bottles across the day to get it into her..3 x 4 oz bottles and a 6/7 oz bottle before bed.Click to expand...


Sound's like Cara and Nate are the same hehe!!:winkwink:




HollyMonkey said:


> Mill-yons of pics for you...
> 
> 
> This is what I've been doing today outside in the garden- decorating with mosaic a little table we have in the hall. Got to let it dry 24hrs before I put the jointing in :thumbup:
> 
> And bump pics in my Glam Pants taken last night!




HollyMonkey said:


> The make-up bag I made when my parents were here...
> 
> Scarf I'm making to match my bag....
> 
> Spring cotton/cashmere cardigan for Holly....
> 
> Vase on wall finished last week....
> 
> Vase in progress....


OMG i want want want:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:a vase for my wall B, why cant you emigrate back to blighty:shrug:and you could be the resident turtle interior desgner and we would never need buy a househole decorative item ever ever again or a waste paper bin :haha:
Henry is looking hot in his joggers really show him off :thumbup:




HollyMonkey said:


> Blood results back- no protein, no sugar, no toxo :thumbup:


Coolio :happydance::happydance:



kit_cat said:


> It was funny the first time.....30 or so times later, not so much.
> 
> View attachment 346935

Hehe:haha:...we have the same problem with the coffee table ypu could put all the couch pillows around the bottom of it?? Or failing that get some wooden plinths !!!:haha::winkwink:



HollyMonkey said:


> Holly's fave game at the swimming pool- hiding in the lockers! :awww:

I used to play in the showers and wash everyones fli flops at the pool on holidays (my gran's favourite story):blush:


Sarachka & Addie sorry you too are so uncomfy :hugs:hope you have better days today and of cause weekends

Yesterday i went to look at a salon for rent with mumsie which was cool now she needs to decide if she wants it or not and then we went for lunch in a posh restaraunt and mumsie bought my wedding underware £60 bra & £35 thong:dohh::blush: very nice though:cloud9:this morning i am putting lots of bundles of clothes on Ebay and some other bits and also going to stroll down to postoffice to post a few turtle bits whats everyone elses plans?
Oh Reece has his preferred choice of high school :happydance:


----------



## Essie

Morning,

Firstly good news, DH foster sister might be home from hospital today. He spoke to his foster mum last night and she said baby is okay. 

My plans for today are housework, after a quick nappy run since we are down to our last two :dohh: 

B I guess English children are perhaps bigger? I'm sure you said before that Lyra would be above the growth line for France, but here she is on the 90th centile. I asked about height because I wondered how much taller babies get really. Lyra is over 2 ft now so I wondered how quickly she will grow. 

Sarah hope your hearburn eases. I can understand your reluctance to get signed off, I fought my occupational health department when they wanted to sign me off, but if you're really suffering and finding it hard then maybe it'd be better to extend your sick leave? At least then you can take it easy, sleep when you are able and not worry about getting up for work etc.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie..that's so sad about DH's foster sister..both of them. I really hope baby will be ok.
> 
> Sorry Lyra had other ideas about your anniversary lunch...is it teeth do you think causing her grumpybumness?

Possibly. Her second top tooth has just poked through so it could be that. Now that she's on the move she is quite grumpy, I think because she wants to stand up.


----------



## poas

Essie, esme was born 23 inches and my mum dug out my paper work-i was too. I am nly 5"10 so i wouldn't think they'll be too giant like


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

How are we doing this foggy morning! It's so pea soupy outside again today!

Anyway..my friends are coming this afternoon for the weekend :yipee: so I've got some tidying and shopping to do for that, what about everyone else?

Have great Friday's all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hey all, been feeling pretty crappy so not come on as don't want to ALWAYS moan. Ha.
> Sarah, I'm on mat leave and tbh it has totally screwed up my tax credits etc which is poo and has left us struggling.
> Before esme I worked in a whsmiths-they want me back at the end of march-well, my decision at least, and tax credits need to know my plans before April 4th so the next four weeks seal my fate....
> Are you going to get signed off? I now have 3 things I may at some point get around to posting to you...I'm so crap. Still need to repost to nate and James...they'll prob have their own Bubs by time I do it!!
> I hope everyone has a great Friday  x x  x  x  x

Hiya Lissy...what's up my lovely, why you feeling crappy?

So, am I reading what you wrote correctly that you are undecided about whether to return to WHSmith? 

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

April...that's a very selfless thing you are considering in the egg donation. I think I could do that before I could be a surrogate but either comes with emotional complications I think. Good luck with your decision x


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q49/Neecys52/Balloons-Animated.gif
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:
:serenade:
:serenade::headspin::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja:



before tuesday she used to sleep on and off through the nights some nights up 10 times others 1 hr sleep and up then sometimes didnt sleep until 3am then up for the day at 6.

i decided id be little stricter and put her in her own room and try 'another' method.

WELL it worked :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Morning,
> 
> Firstly good news, DH foster sister might be home from hospital today. He spoke to his foster mum last night and she said baby is okay.
> 
> My plans for today are housework, after a quick nappy run since we are down to our last two :dohh:
> 
> B I guess English children are perhaps bigger? I'm sure you said before that Lyra would be above the growth line for France, but here she is on the 90th centile. I asked about height because I wondered how much taller babies get really. Lyra is over 2 ft now so I wondered how quickly she will grow.
> 
> Sarah hope your hearburn eases. I can understand your reluctance to get signed off, I fought my occupational health department when they wanted to sign me off, but if you're really suffering and finding it hard then maybe it'd be better to extend your sick leave? At least then you can take it easy, sleep when you are able and not worry about getting up for work etc.

Great news about the baby Essie - thank goodness.


----------



## Essie

poas said:


> Essie, esme was born 23 inches and my mum dug out my paper work-i was too. I am nly 5"10 so i wouldn't think they'll be too giant like

Thanks Lissy. I'm only 5ft3 so I think Lyra will be taller than me. I'll be glad f she hasn't inherited the super short legs that me and my mum both have.


----------



## kit_cat

Oooo, that must be some proper posh knickers and boulder holder! Lucky girl!! I could only wear a thong with my dress..the top half was a corset style bodice.


----------



## TrinityMom

Helloooo!

First proper day of leave - not going in to work at all :happydance:

I've been trying to sort out the car seat. The cover has to be washed. They have certainly gotten higher grade since I had Tarq :wacko: Took me ages to figure out how to remove it from its base :dohh: Done now

I think I may go trek to HIllcrest and buy 200kg+ of animal food for the pigs, ducks, chickens etc as I won't get a chance to do that soon. Then clean out my car and place the car seats in their new positions - bit like tetris getting 4 kids and school bags etc in the car!


----------



## Essie

Yay Clare :happydance: I'm so glad you and Freya have got this sleeping lark cracked. You must feel like a new woman!*


----------



## babyhopes2010

i do she went to her childminders today! im sat here upset :cry:

the point of 1 day per week is so i can clean the house/sleep/food shop etc.and just get a rest from her screaming.well she doesnt scream much now and i want her back :hissy:

at least she will get used to her childminder b4 i go bk to work :)


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Leo has rsv and bronchiolitis.

Sorry little Leo :hugs: I treated a little 8 month old with this this week. I'm sure I sound like a stuck record but keep up with the Echinacea because it is anti-viral as well as building the immune system and antibiotics won't treat the virus


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh wow! expensive sexy's stuff! me and dh just collapsed and fell asleep on our wedding night :haha: no sexy time for me lol

oh trin just looked at ur ticker! wow! not long!shall i send ur card now :haha:
leo :hugs: poor little man

my neice has got TB :( and is in hospital! :( shes only 5


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Trin, I have a kindle. How do I share books with you? I have the Hunger Games if you haven't read those yet! :)

That's exactly what I'm looking for. I think if you download them to your computer you can email them? I know you can with the pdf versions that kindle reads. Maybe we can try?


----------



## babyhopes2010

can someone send me link to inner sanctum :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

how cute

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc129/truebluesky/funny/twin.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> Morning,
> 
> Firstly good news, DH foster sister might be home from hospital today. He spoke to his foster mum last night and she said baby is okay.
> 
> My plans for today are housework, after a quick nappy run since we are down to our last two :dohh:
> 
> B I guess English children are perhaps bigger? I'm sure you said before that Lyra would be above the growth line for France, but here she is on the 90th centile. I asked about height because I wondered how much taller babies get really. Lyra is over 2 ft now so I wondered how quickly she will grow.
> 
> Sarah hope your hearburn eases. I can understand your reluctance to get signed off, I fought my occupational health department when they wanted to sign me off, but if you're really suffering and finding it hard then maybe it'd be better to extend your sick leave? At least then you can take it easy, sleep when you are able and not worry about getting up for work etc.

That's very good news about the baby!

I suppose you don't have the same problem there, but our gynaes are so caesar-happy that they will literally find any excuse to caesar. The latest is low amniotic fluid - which honestly is so rare. But they tend to 'pick it up' at around 38-39 weeks and then quickly whip the baby out


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh wow! expensive sexy's stuff! me and dh just collapsed and fell asleep on our wedding night :haha: no sexy time for me lol
> 
> oh trin just looked at ur ticker! wow! not long!shall i send ur card now :haha:
> leo :hugs: poor little man
> 
> my neice has got TB :( and is in hospital! :( shes only 5

Shame! What type of TB? Pulmonary?

It is horribly common here. Means 6 months of treatment tho which is not nice


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> First proper day of leave - not going in to work at all :happydance:
> 
> I've been trying to sort out the car seat. The cover has to be washed. They have certainly gotten higher grade since I had Tarq :wacko: Took me ages to figure out how to remove it from its base :dohh: Done now
> 
> I think I may go trek to HIllcrest and buy 200kg+ of animal food for the pigs, ducks, chickens etc as I won't get a chance to do that soon. Then clean out my car and place the car seats in their new positions - bit like tetris getting 4 kids and school bags etc in the car!

DH has just ordered a new car- a lease thing where they take his old one and he pays a certain amount per month for a bigger one we can get 2 baby seats and the boys and us in, a 7 seater:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow! expensive sexy's stuff! me and dh just collapsed and fell asleep on our wedding night :haha: no sexy time for me lol
> 
> oh trin just looked at ur ticker! wow! not long!shall i send ur card now :haha:
> leo :hugs: poor little man
> 
> my neice has got TB :( and is in hospital! :( shes only 5
> 
> Shame! What type of TB? Pulmonary?
> 
> It is horribly common here. Means 6 months of treatment tho which is not niceClick to expand...

not sure shes one 3 tablets a day.they caught it early as her teach got it abroad and brought it back and infected about 10 children :(


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo!
> 
> First proper day of leave - not going in to work at all :happydance:
> 
> I've been trying to sort out the car seat. The cover has to be washed. They have certainly gotten higher grade since I had Tarq :wacko: Took me ages to figure out how to remove it from its base :dohh: Done now
> 
> I think I may go trek to HIllcrest and buy 200kg+ of animal food for the pigs, ducks, chickens etc as I won't get a chance to do that soon. Then clean out my car and place the car seats in their new positions - bit like tetris getting 4 kids and school bags etc in the car!
> 
> DH has just ordered a new car- a lease thing where they take his old one and he pays a certain amount per month for a bigger one we can get 2 baby seats and the boys and us in, a 7 seater:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ours is a 7 seater too. I love it! But Tarq's booster seat will have to go in the back row so there is a seat free to fold down for them to get in the back. So Tori behind me, Tarq behind Tori and Ch'ien and Toine in the other spaces


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dh might need a 7 seater if Freya starts STTN :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Moment of truth....I've made low carb chocolate fairy cakes with chick pea flour...will they or won't they be tasty....


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo!
> 
> First proper day of leave - not going in to work at all :happydance:
> 
> I've been trying to sort out the car seat. The cover has to be washed. They have certainly gotten higher grade since I had Tarq :wacko: Took me ages to figure out how to remove it from its base :dohh: Done now
> 
> I think I may go trek to HIllcrest and buy 200kg+ of animal food for the pigs, ducks, chickens etc as I won't get a chance to do that soon. Then clean out my car and place the car seats in their new positions - bit like tetris getting 4 kids and school bags etc in the car!
> 
> DH has just ordered a new car- a lease thing where they take his old one and he pays a certain amount per month for a bigger one we can get 2 baby seats and the boys and us in, a 7 seater:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ours is a 7 seater too. I love it! But Tarq's booster seat will have to go in the back row so there is a seat free to fold down for them to get in the back. So Tori behind me, Tarq behind Tori and Ch'ien and Toine in the other spacesClick to expand...

I don't know how ours will work- I guess Holly's booster seat and the baby seat in the back, and then the boys on seats behind?:shrug:Or the same as you? Haven't seen the car myself yet!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

:munch: Not at all bad :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh wow! expensive sexy's stuff! me and dh just collapsed and fell asleep on our wedding night :haha: no sexy time for me lol
> 
> oh trin just looked at ur ticker! wow! not long!shall i send ur card now :haha:
> leo :hugs: poor little man
> 
> my neice has got TB :( and is in hospital! :( shes only 5

AWW no :hugs: for your niece and yay again for freya !!

doubt he will even be able to get me out of the dress lol but hey ho!!



HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo!
> 
> First proper day of leave - not going in to work at all :happydance:
> 
> I've been trying to sort out the car seat. The cover has to be washed. They have certainly gotten higher grade since I had Tarq :wacko: Took me ages to figure out how to remove it from its base :dohh: Done now
> 
> I think I may go trek to HIllcrest and buy 200kg+ of animal food for the pigs, ducks, chickens etc as I won't get a chance to do that soon. Then clean out my car and place the car seats in their new positions - bit like tetris getting 4 kids and school bags etc in the car!
> 
> DH has just ordered a new car- a lease thing where they take his old one and he pays a certain amount per month for a bigger one we can get 2 baby seats and the boys and us in, a 7 seater:thumbup:Click to expand...

OHHH how exciting in the car and car seatworld!! Trin i was the same and took me an age to take off nates when he had sicked in it i got all stressy and lee did it in the end:blush:

do you have a picturE?

Hope you have a fab weekend with your friends Kit and Trin your first day of ML woohoooooo........gosh Clare your brave sending her already i still havent paid my nursery deposit:blush:

well off to dress my grumpy boy teeth**:nope::cry:
and myself:blush:and go on my errands 

nuv ya'll xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

After breakfast bloods at 75, I'll see what they are in an hour after the 5 mini chocolate cup cakes I've just gobbled and the café créme I have on the go. I love a morning scientific experiment me :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo!
> 
> First proper day of leave - not going in to work at all :happydance:
> 
> I've been trying to sort out the car seat. The cover has to be washed. They have certainly gotten higher grade since I had Tarq :wacko: Took me ages to figure out how to remove it from its base :dohh: Done now
> 
> I think I may go trek to HIllcrest and buy 200kg+ of animal food for the pigs, ducks, chickens etc as I won't get a chance to do that soon. Then clean out my car and place the car seats in their new positions - bit like tetris getting 4 kids and school bags etc in the car!
> 
> DH has just ordered a new car- a lease thing where they take his old one and he pays a certain amount per month for a bigger one we can get 2 baby seats and the boys and us in, a 7 seater:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ours is a 7 seater too. I love it! But Tarq's booster seat will have to go in the back row so there is a seat free to fold down for them to get in the back. So Tori behind me, Tarq behind Tori and Ch'ien and Toine in the other spacesClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know how ours will work- I guess Holly's booster seat and the baby seat in the back, and then the boys on seats behind?:shrug:Or the same as you? Haven't seen the car myself yet!!Click to expand...

Do you know what it is? Our's is a Toyota Avanza. Cheap but I love it


----------



## TrinityMom

Good thing we're washing car seats today. We have a cyclone warning fro Sunday...the same day as my stretch and sweep!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Have fun on your errands Hayley! Undies sound super!!

I'm just breezing through on my coffee break- got furniture to paint and cardigan to knit today

*Trin loving your bump and 'tis perhaps our last bump pic from you...!!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Dunno I'll text dh...


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's defo a Peugeot coz that's what we have at the mo and it's a trade in at the peugeot place...


----------



## HollyMonkey

And we're French :haha:


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Morning,
> 
> Firstly good news, DH foster sister might be home from hospital today. He spoke to his foster mum last night and she said baby is okay.
> 
> My plans for today are housework, after a quick nappy run since we are down to our last two :dohh:
> 
> B I guess English children are perhaps bigger? I'm sure you said before that Lyra would be above the growth line for France, but here she is on the 90th centile. I asked about height because I wondered how much taller babies get really. Lyra is over 2 ft now so I wondered how quickly she will grow.
> 
> Sarah hope your hearburn eases. I can understand your reluctance to get signed off, I fought my occupational health department when they wanted to sign me off, but if you're really suffering and finding it hard then maybe it'd be better to extend your sick leave? At least then you can take it easy, sleep when you are able and not worry about getting up for work etc.
> 
> That's very good news about the baby!
> 
> I suppose you don't have the same problem there, but our gynaes are so caesar-happy that they will literally find any excuse to caesar. The latest is low amniotic fluid - which honestly is so rare. But they tend to 'pick it up' at around 38-39 weeks and then quickly whip the baby outClick to expand...

They did Caesar with her first, but it was much later, 36ish weeks. I know when Bella was born they said she had almost zero fluid. I guess they will just closely monitor her from now on.


----------



## HollyMonkey

it's a peugeot 5008

https://www.auto-evasion.com/publication/photos_actu/Peugeot_5008_01.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

God cars are boring! Dh wants to be spending money on bike trailers and double joggers, not cars :dohh:

https://blogs.smarter.com/blogs/guests/bike-trailer.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

And cool cycling clothes for me!!

Hey! remember that stylish coat I designed in my head with reflective strips for night walking and cycling? It exists!!

https://www.50cycles.com/images/products/overlay/ladies-cycle-macintosh-back-with-reflective-strips-1315393602.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm going to get a cycling skirt for this summer, one of these...they have cycling short attachment underneath :thumbup:

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ1CVCO0HyWrNyAVqqP9dhW5hkDOhx_RMGwgZxHOWlwK1ivpTt5Rw


----------



## HollyMonkey

Finished my mosaic table!! :wohoo: It's come up a treat with all the jointing done and polished and whitewashed! :wohoo: Going to go to the garage and see if I can find more furniture to mosaic! :wohoo: And if not will make a decorative hanging something on wood :wohoo: I could make a wild boar mosaic for the garden! Yes Yes Yes!!! I could even mosaic the boar I made before, Nestor, the one who was behind the Christmas tree, and then he'd be garden proof and a sculpture in the garden! :wohoo:

And my cupcakes are magic because bloods at *87 *an hour later! :wohoo:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH needs to take me to Castorama tomorrow to buy cheap ceramic tiles for me to smash up with my hammer :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

*The itching is back!!!! My legs are red raw*


----------



## HollyMonkey

*I've just found a fantastic old litttle cupboard thing in the garage to renovate! I'll post pics later, it has soooooo much potential!!!*


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *The itching is back!!!! My legs are red raw*

Oh no!! Are you at work? Or can you shower them with cold water? That must be so horrible you unlucky sausage:nope:


----------



## addie25

B u sound like ur having a lot of fun making things!!

Sarah are you at work?? Maybe a wet cloth with ice water. Ice will numb the itching. I'm guessing the medicine isnt working. Did u get results as to what is causing the itching.


----------



## addie25

DH picked my outfit for the shower this weekend. I showed him 2 and he loves the one that ties under the boobs bc it makes me belly look all round and cute!!! I agree with him I love it!! Can't wait till Sunday!! I'll have pics to put up. Painter will finish today and bathrooms will be done except for mirros and lights so once we get those up I'll take pics for u 2 c. I'm going for an under arm wax today. I've never done that bc I hate letting the hair grow I just shave but I decided to give it a go bc shaving is a pain and whoever said carrying boys makes u grow more hair is wrong these girls have been making me grow much more than usual so wax away!!!! Hope it doesn't hurt!! When I was a teen my mom put wax on my legs and after she pulled one off I ran away and wouldn't let her remove the others bc it hurt so badly :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Newbie I can't decide if I think it's a boy or girl. I think girl then I think boy lol so I have no answer but I can't wait till you find out!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:



edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump


----------



## addie25

WOW look at you!!!!!!!!! Amazing bump!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie, i'm so excited for your shower this weekend. i can't wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Newbs!!! LOOK at you! That's such an awesome bump. How are you feeling? Honestly!


----------



## addie25

I am excited 2!! I can't wait to see all my friends and family!! I hope to take a lot of pictures. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

The painter is here, an hour late which puts a dent in my plans bc if he doesn't finish be4 my appointment I have to reschedule. I am not going to use him again. He told me one price and then made it $100 more and for what reason, none I can understand. He said bc he finished up the girls bathroom ( he said he was going to wait till he did the master bath to put molding in the girls bathroom and I said ok and I paid him in full for the girls bathroom even tho he didn't finish last time so not sure why I would pay him again for that) and then he said he didn't know he was putting up molding in the master bathroom (total lie bc I gave him a full list of what needed to get done in the master bathroom and that was on the list) he just wanted an extra $100 and that doesn't sit well with me so I will find someone else next time we need painting done. He also said he could get the job done in one day and today is day 3.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Finished my mosaic table!! :wohoo: It's come up a treat with all the jointing done and polished and whitewashed! :wohoo: Going to go to the garage and see if I can find more furniture to mosaic! :wohoo: And if not will make a decorative hanging something on wood :wohoo: I could make a wild boar mosaic for the garden! Yes Yes Yes!!! I could even mosaic the boar I made before, Nestor, the one who was behind the Christmas tree, and then he'd be garden proof and a sculpture in the garden! :wohoo:
> 
> And my cupcakes are magic because bloods at *87 *an hour later! :wohoo:


It looks fabulous:happydance:i want one too:cry:
nice car as well and postie should be on his way to you soon :thumbup:
and well done on the cupcakes eat away lady eat away:haha:




addie25 said:


> DH picked my outfit for the shower this weekend. I showed him 2 and he loves the one that ties under the boobs bc it makes me belly look all round and cute!!! I agree with him I love it!! Can't wait till Sunday!! I'll have pics to put up. Painter will finish today and bathrooms will be done except for mirros and lights so once we get those up I'll take pics for u 2 c. I'm going for an under arm wax today. I've never done that bc I hate letting the hair grow I just shave but I decided to give it a go bc shaving is a pain and whoever said carrying boys makes u grow more hair is wrong these girls have been making me grow much more than usual so wax away!!!! Hope it doesn't hurt!! When I was a teen my mom put wax on my legs and after she pulled one off I ran away and wouldn't let her remove the others bc it hurt so badly :dohh:


ouchy addie, i had my lip done for the first time the other week and it wrecked and brought tears to my eyes i shave everywhere else:thumbup:

just couldnt be doing with a lady garden comb over trailing outta my panties or plaited arm pit hair:haha:




newbie_ttc said:


> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730

whitwooo:winkwink:....hello newbiedoobypregnantbumpisherenowlady:winkwink:

posted parcels to B,ginge and sezi

still have trins,clares and cassies to go but costs a fortune:cry:

paid our room decoraters deposit for the wedding reception venue and took back confirmation letters to photographer and reception venue and had a chip bap and 3 fish strips on a river bench and nate had some fish and he nommed it down:thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I can't get the hang of 'rest' :wacko: I bought all the animal feed - all 220kg of it (that's not including cat and dog food), and salad and lights for the dragons

Now my back is broken!!!!! And I'm exhausticated

My mom bought me melanzana for lunch tho :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

And I handed in Tarquin's application for Grade 1 :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> it's a peugeot 5008
> 
> https://www.auto-evasion.com/publication/photos_actu/Peugeot_5008_01.jpg

Fancy-schmancy :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie/Hails don't mention lady garden hair, it's a bit of a traumatic subject here at the moment!


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> And cool cycling clothes for me!!
> 
> Hey! remember that stylish coat I designed in my head with reflective strips for night walking and cycling? It exists!!
> 
> https://www.50cycles.com/images/products/overlay/ladies-cycle-macintosh-back-with-reflective-strips-1315393602.jpg

If I were EVER to buy a bicycle, after I finished dodging the flying pigs, I would be riding one of those. Except mine would be a vintage 50's turquoise colour


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Finished my mosaic table!! :wohoo: It's come up a treat with all the jointing done and polished and whitewashed! :wohoo: Going to go to the garage and see if I can find more furniture to mosaic! :wohoo: And if not will make a decorative hanging something on wood :wohoo: I could make a wild boar mosaic for the garden! Yes Yes Yes!!! I could even mosaic the boar I made before, Nestor, the one who was behind the Christmas tree, and then he'd be garden proof and a sculpture in the garden! :wohoo:
> 
> And my cupcakes are magic because bloods at *87 *an hour later! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> It looks fabulous:happydance:i want one too:cry:
> nice car as well and postie should be on his way to you soon :thumbup:
> and well done on the cupcakes eat away lady eat away:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> DH picked my outfit for the shower this weekend. I showed him 2 and he loves the one that ties under the boobs bc it makes me belly look all round and cute!!! I agree with him I love it!! Can't wait till Sunday!! I'll have pics to put up. Painter will finish today and bathrooms will be done except for mirros and lights so once we get those up I'll take pics for u 2 c. I'm going for an under arm wax today. I've never done that bc I hate letting the hair grow I just shave but I decided to give it a go bc shaving is a pain and whoever said carrying boys makes u grow more hair is wrong these girls have been making me grow much more than usual so wax away!!!! Hope it doesn't hurt!! When I was a teen my mom put wax on my legs and after she pulled one off I ran away and wouldn't let her remove the others bc it hurt so badly :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ouchy addie, i had my lip done for the first time the other week and it wrecked and brought tears to my eyes i shave everywhere else:thumbup:
> 
> just couldnt be doing with a lady garden comb over trailing outta my panties or plaited arm pit hair:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730
> Click to expand...
> 
> whitwooo:winkwink:....hello newbiedoobypregnantbumpisherenowlady:winkwink:
> 
> posted parcels to B,ginge and sezi
> 
> still have trins,clares and cassies to go but costs a fortune:cry:
> 
> paid our room decoraters deposit for the wedding reception venue and took back confirmation letters to photographer and reception venue and had a chip bap and 3 fish strips on a river bench and nate had some fish and he nommed it down:thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like a productive day!!

Yea I get eye brow waxes and I had a lip wax done a couple times but normally I use a cream for the lip bc wax on that area hurts. I hope under arms are not as sensitive as the face and it doesn't hurt much :dohh: The girls were kicking yesterday when they did my eyebrows like as if they were saying hands of my mommy lol


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sezi, the better question is how are you feeling? i hope you've gotten some relief from the itching and heartburn :hugs:

i am feeling next to great as of the past 10 days or so.... nausea is finally starting to taper off and my energy is returning. i can actually stay awake past 9:30 again and most importantly, i've had energy to clean again :dance: thank goodness b/c the place was looking quite terrible for the past couple of months :blush:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie/Hails don't mention lady garden hair, it's a bit of a traumatic subject here at the moment!

LOL I can't see my lady garden at all but I still try very hard to get rid of it. I cut myself last time tho :dohh: and freaked out when I saw blood from that area and then realized I cut myself.


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:



> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730

*GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!!*:cloud9:


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> Sezi, the better question is how are you feeling? i hope you've gotten some relief from the itching and heartburn :hugs:
> 
> i am feeling next to great as of the past 10 days or so.... nausea is finally starting to taper off and my energy is returning. i can actually stay awake past 9:30 again and most importantly, i've had energy to clean again :dance: thank goodness b/c the place was looking quite terrible for the past couple of months :blush:

Wish I could clean!! I am desperate to clean up those bathrooms now that the painter is done and get them in order. I had the cleaner on Monday wish I had her come today after they finished but DH can clean it later tonight and get it looking lovely so I can hang the curtains and stock the draws with the girls bath time things!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730

OH. MY. WORD. :shock:

Where'd that come from?? :shrug:

You look just amazing, and that is the most perfect bump :cloud9: What does DH think?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I can't get the hang of 'rest' :wacko: I bought all the animal feed - all 220kg of it (that's not including cat and dog food), and salad and lights for the dragons
> 
> Now my back is broken!!!!! And I'm exhausticated
> 
> My mom bought me melanzana for lunch tho :munch:

:haha: Chillax supermum! You're going to need all your energy VERY soon if your prediction is correct! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> it's a peugeot 5008
> 
> https://www.auto-evasion.com/publication/photos_actu/Peugeot_5008_01.jpg
> 
> Fancy-schmancy :thumbup:Click to expand...

Does the scenery come as standard?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Addie/Hails don't mention lady garden hair, it's a bit of a traumatic subject here at the moment!

:haha:

My OH was very kind to me and didn't mention my hairy cycling shorts once! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Addie/Hails don't mention lady garden hair, it's a bit of a traumatic subject here at the moment!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> My OH was very kind to me and didn't mention my hairy cycling shorts once! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I try hard not to let DH see me naked. I run out of the room. He loves my bump tho it's me who has an issue with him seeing me in the birthday outfit :haha::haha: I just can't handle hair and will try my hardest till I am 9 months pregnant to get rid of it!! I won't wax down there tho OUCH that scares me so ill just go in blind and hope for the best :dohh:


----------



## addie25

AHH my wax is in 30 min. I hope it doesn't hurt :argh:

I am a cookie monster!! You bring cookies to my house and in 2 days I eat them all. I have to slow it down but they are sooooooo goooooooood!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

this made me laugh :haha:

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r198/jasondoss/Funny/kangaroo6oe.jpg


----------



## TrinityMom

OMG this made me laugh so much I almost peed! It's an advert posted on Gumtree:

Hi.

I was recently dumped and require the services of a midget to go and kick my exgirlfriend in the shins whilst she is at work.

All you need to do is go into the shop, kick her once (not too hard) in the shin, and leave.

I'll supply all the details needed if you are hired.

If you can breathe fire or do flic flacs, you are needed for a wedding too.

The article about the ad says:
The day before he was dumped, had been his exs birthday. They had been dating for two months and he had bought her an expensive baking book. But when she dumped him, he couldnt take it back because he had written her name in it. 

"Midget revenge is the only form of revenge that works these days, he said.

Fuck if I care. They know they are midgets. Im not being politically correct about this.

Violence would be if I asked the midget to kick her hard and then set her on fire.


----------



## emandi

My birth story (finally)

As you know I managed to go 8 days overdue. My due date was on 24th January. Had an appointment in hospital on 27th where I had sweep done and was booked for another appointment on 1st February to let them know if I go for section or induction.
So sweep. Hm, nothing (except a bit of cramping straight after and bleeding). Next day Saturday morning took castor oil (that was 4th time in total I thought I'm getting use to it as I didn't even go to the toilet) then lunch in Nandos accompanied by their hottest sauce. On the way to my in laws a started having some contractions and got so excited! They were coming every 10min to half an hour, but were not strong. Matt took Emily to his sister's for night just in case. Contractions all night. Next day Sunday afternoon they completely stopped. On Monday came back again a bit stronger this time. Decided to sleep on the sofa downstairs. At 1.30am my waters broke in my sleep (luckily managed to slide from sofa and quickly push rug away). Called hospital and they said to come over. My waters were clear, no concerns but they put me on monitor just in case. After half an hour were sent home and told to come at 6pm for induction. Contractions were getting stronger but still not regular. In the afternoon I had some blood in waters so back to the hospital. All ok, hospital told me to come at 6pm for induction as planned BUT they could not guarantee the will have a bed for me as they were struggling.
Panic. I was so stressed out! Luckily there was a bed for me.
I was examined and told I was 3-4cm dilated. They wanted to wait 4hours, examine again. Because there was a good progress I wasn't induced. 
Sarachka must be wondering what pain releif I had. Well I tried gass and air, but felt so sick an dizzy, so chose epidural as I had to be constantly monitored (because of previous section). I couldn't stand being on my back during contractions! Just wanted to be on all fours.
After epidural it felt soooo nice, no pain just some twinges and tightening. When I was fully dilated they wanted to wait hour or more for baby's head to come as low as possible. That's when my evil pain started. I was in agony! Epidural was not doing anything. It was constant and very odd somewhere between lower Back and bottom on one side. 
Final stage pushing. Was told I can push only for an hour because of section. I tried. I really tried I thought my brain will explode from all that pressure.
After hour and 40min doctor gave me 2 options ventouse or section. She was very positive ventouse will work. And it did. Had to have episiotomy, but it all worked out well. Finley came out so alert! And sneezing instead of crying :).
And we were home on the same day.


----------



## TrinityMom

Wow Emandi! Well done :hugs: Thanks for sharing it with us. I SO hope I have a births tory to share with you next week!


----------



## emandi

... and I would do it again! 
I'm a bit sad because it will not happen again :cry:. Only if we were younger and richer :cloud9:
Anyway comparing to c-section normal birth is such an experience! And the bond is sooooo much stronger! Must be hormonal thing.

So happy delivering to all my fellow expecting turtles :hugs:.


----------



## emandi

Thank you Trin :hugs:, you are definitely next. Can't wait to see your darling Tori :baby:!


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730
> 
> 
> OH. MY. WORD. :shock:
> 
> Where'd that come from?? :shrug:
> 
> You look just amazing, and that is the most perfect bump :cloud9: What does DH think?Click to expand...

 mj has been wonderful. he even started rubbing my belly last week :) i'm like addie tho, i hate for him to see me naked nowadays :haha:


----------



## emandi

Newbie :hi:, beautiful bump you have there!
Hope you are well :hugs:.


----------



## newbie_ttc

aw emandi! that was wondeful, thanks for sharing :flower: well done you!


----------



## kit_cat

Wow emandi...lovely birth story. Thank you so much for sharing it. You were a star! :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

and i just adore that pic on fb of Em with her new baby brother! that pose she is doing is just too much. she's soooo pretty! gorgeous kids u have! :awww:


----------



## emandi

To be honest I'm not really proud for choosing epidural, but having contractions while lying on my back that would probably kill me :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Haven't caught up but Sarah- yes, he's on albuterol steroids with a mask and spacer. I hope it works well. The pediatrician is keeping an eye since I have asthma and have apparently passed it to my youngest DD. He is talking about putting her on preventative meds for it in a couple weeks. Anyway, if you get RSV you are twice as likely to develop asthma in the future and are at an increased risk if getting RSV if you have asthma. Ugh. 

I hope all of you are well. I am off to eat my brekkie and then start back in on the incessant packing and sorting.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730
> 
> 
> OH. MY. WORD. :shock:
> 
> Where'd that come from?? :shrug:
> 
> You look just amazing, and that is the most perfect bump :cloud9: What does DH think?Click to expand...
> 
> mj has been wonderful. he even started rubbing my belly last week :) i'm like addie tho, i hate for him to see me naked nowadays :haha:Click to expand...

I understand why you and addie feel that way, I did too but I feel sad that I did. It's the best excuse I ever had for carrying extra weight and having a big belly and I didn't make the most of it :dohh: Such a shame I couldn't celebrate my pregnant body more. I think if I ever had another, I would.


----------



## Sarachka

Wow Emandi!! Thanks so much for taking the time to post that!!

I'm so pleased you got you VBAC as you wanted. 

Also glad the epidural made the pain so much better for you. Why did it stop working? Did the delivery hurt or was it just that strange specific area that hurt? Did they try topping it up? I need to know all facts about pain lol!

Ummm PLEASE can we have some more photos?!


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> To be honest I'm not really proud for choosing epidural, but having contractions while lying on my back that would probably kill me :wacko:

There is no shame in having an epidural emandi and I'm not just saying that because I had one. I endured contractions at full dilatation for long enough while on my back strapped to the monitors and the pain was unbearable so take it from me, you did the right thing :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Wow Emandi!! Thanks so much for taking the time to post that!!
> 
> I'm so pleased you got you VBAC as you wanted.
> 
> Also glad the epidural made the pain so much better for you. Why did it stop working? Did the delivery hurt or was it just that strange specific area that hurt? Did they try topping it up? I need to know all facts about pain lol!
> 
> Ummm PLEASE can we have some more photos?!

I had to post it! Had an image of very impatient Sarachka in my head ... :haha:
I did top up my epidural (it let me do it every 20min), but it didn't lessen that pain at all. Strange. It was constant, made me roll on bed. But once Finley was born it disappeared . Maybe he was pushing on some nerve :shrug:.


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> To be honest I'm not really proud for choosing epidural, but having contractions while lying on my back that would probably kill me :wacko:
> 
> There is no shame in having an epidural emandi and I'm not just saying that because I had one. I endured contractions at full dilatation for long enough while on my back strapped to the monitors and the pain was unbearable so take it from me, you did the right thing :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's the one thing about labor i am having a hard time wrapping my mind around, why must women labor on their backs? i'm only 3 months and i'm already close to the point where lying on my back is uncomfy, so i can't imagine being in labor like that :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Haven't caught up but Sarah- yes, he's on albuterol steroids with a mask and spacer. I hope it works well. The pediatrician is keeping an eye since I have asthma and have apparently passed it to my youngest DD. He is talking about putting her on preventative meds for it in a couple weeks. Anyway, if you get RSV you are twice as likely to develop asthma in the future and are at an increased risk if getting RSV if you have asthma. Ugh.
> 
> I hope all of you are well. I am off to eat my brekkie and then start back in on the incessant packing and sorting.

:hugs: hang in there moll


----------



## Sarachka

EMANDI do NOT feel ashamed about getting an epidural!! Don't let other people's attitudes get to you. Nothing wrong with wanting to make birth a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## addie25

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730
> 
> 
> OH. MY. WORD. :shock:
> 
> Where'd that come from?? :shrug:
> 
> You look just amazing, and that is the most perfect bump :cloud9: What does DH think?Click to expand...
> 
> mj has been wonderful. he even started rubbing my belly last week :) i'm like addie tho, i hate for him to see me naked nowadays :haha:Click to expand...




kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730
> 
> 
> OH. MY. WORD. :shock:
> 
> Where'd that come from?? :shrug:
> 
> You look just amazing, and that is the most perfect bump :cloud9: What does DH think?Click to expand...
> 
> mj has been wonderful. he even started rubbing my belly last week :) i'm like addie tho, i hate for him to see me naked nowadays :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand why you and addie feel that way, I did too but I feel sad that I did. It's the best excuse I ever had for carrying extra weight and having a big belly and I didn't make the most of it :dohh: Such a shame I couldn't celebrate my pregnant body more. I think if I ever had another, I would.Click to expand...

I actually love my pregnant belly not so much the body outside of that lol!! I didn't gain 2 much yet, 30 in total I think. My doctors said 30-40 and high risk said 40-50 so I am guessing I will gain another 10 at least. I am really trying to eat healthy. I went to the store today and got yogurts, carrots, veggies, chicken for my lunches, ice cream bc come on now how do I not have some junk food!!


----------



## addie25

EMANDI can you PM me your address. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Lovely birth story. Do not feel badly about the epidural. I am getting one, I have no choice bc if I do a vaginal birth they need me to have an epidural in case they have to do a C-section butttt I would have gotten one anyway.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Newbie I nuv your bump! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

And thanks for birth story Emandi :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I really don't get the guilt thing over epis and ventouses etc. I sooo have no ambition other than to get him out in one piece!!:fool:

I hatched a plan today- I thought I might take some tasteful but nudey photos of myself and print them out to make a little album for DH's wedding anniversary present- quite romantic that one year on I have a big bump, even though it's not our first. Wish you were here Sarachka though because my selftimer pics will be crappy!! But it's the thought that counts, and dh is obsessed with my pregnant body (boobs and bum mainly rather than bump :haha:) so he should like it.:shrug: I could wear the ostrich stole from my wedding and tiara and shoes and stuff, without much else...and put them in a little secret album for him. Bit naff but then anniversary gifts should be naff I say!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes, brill news- I am being granted tomorrow morning to myself to GO SWIMMING :cloud9: since it's still school hols so no baby swimmers class. I can't wait!


----------



## emandi

https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/868e5779.jpg
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/9645bc07.jpg
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/f0425a0f.jpg
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/97b20363.jpg


----------



## emandi

https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/59d1818b.jpg
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/247f1902.jpg
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/b1dd57d9.jpg
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/68bbc741.jpg


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Newbie I nuv your bump! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> And thanks for birth story Emandi :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I really don't get the guilt thing over epis and ventouses etc. I sooo have no ambition other than to get him out in one piece!!:fool:
> 
> I hatched a plan today- I thought I might take some tasteful but nudey photos of myself and print them out to make a little album for DH's wedding anniversary present- quite romantic that one year on I have a big bump, even though it's not our first. Wish you were here Sarachka though because my selftimer pics will be crappy!! But it's the thought that counts, and dh is obsessed with my pregnant body (boobs and bum mainly rather than bump :haha:) so he should like it.:shrug: I could wear the ostrich stole from my wedding and tiara and shoes and stuff, without much else...and put them in a little secret album for him. Bit naff but then anniversary gifts should be naff I say!

Sounds like he will love this gift!!


----------



## addie25

emandi said:


> https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/868e5779.jpg
> https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/9645bc07.jpg
> https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/f0425a0f.jpg
> https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/97b20363.jpg

love all the pics he is sooooooooo adorable!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I had such a healthy lunch and was so proud of myself but nowwwwww the ice cream is calling my name!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

What does sarachka want for din dins?


----------



## Sarachka

Emandi!! He's such a gorgeous little monkey


----------



## addie25

Boo I got the wrong ice cream :brat:


----------



## addie25

Well a day where my biggest complaint is my ice cream doesn't have the correct size choc. chips in it is a good day in my opinion. I will just have to get the rt kind next week.


----------



## addie25

I ordered an outfit for me and one for B off a baby store online and it never came and when I contacted them they said I didn't order it but I know I did I put my credit card info in and everything. :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Emandi thank you for posting your birth story. He's so gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

LOL I was eating ice cream and had the dish on my belly and the girls were kicking as I ate so the dish was going from side to side till one of them gave a hard kick and it almost tipped off my belly :haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

YAY my doctors office does those 3D ultrasound videos but it cost $200 so that stinks buttttt if they are able to do it I will get it done and surprise DH. They have to check with the ultrasound lady if it can be done with twins or if it is not worth it bc 2 much going on in there for them to get a good video. Crossing my fingers they can do it because they I will see my little girls faces finally!!!!!!!!! I will know Monday and maybe they will let me come next week if it can be done!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bicycle time :bike: Finished side 2 of cardigan front :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Im taking to myself :loopy::loopy::loopy: I have not had a power post in a long time.


----------



## Mollykins

Love the baby pics Emandi and I echo the girls, don't feel badly for getting the epidural. The way I see it, we should do what will give us the best experience. I don't want to be so out of my mind with pain that I can't have a positive experience. You did what was right for you. All is well. :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Addie, sorry about the ice cream sweets. At least the rest of your day has been blissful.

Newbs, you posted a new pot pic and I missed it? :saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

_*OMG so cute Emandi! And Emily is edible!!!*_


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> now keep in mind i had JUST eaten so the belly is a bit exaggerated compared to what it looks like now. it honestly came out of no where b/c just last week i was looking very non-preggo. anywho, enjoy :flower:
> 
> View attachment 347725
> View attachment 347726
> 
> 
> edit: here i am 2 wks ago, morning bump
> 
> View attachment 347730
> 
> 
> OH. MY. WORD. :shock:
> 
> Where'd that come from?? :shrug:
> 
> You look just amazing, and that is the most perfect bump :cloud9: What does DH think?Click to expand...
> 
> mj has been wonderful. he even started rubbing my belly last week :) i'm like addie tho, i hate for him to see me naked nowadays :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand why you and addie feel that way, I did too but I feel sad that I did. It's the best excuse I ever had for carrying extra weight and having a big belly and I didn't make the most of it :dohh: Such a shame I couldn't celebrate my pregnant body more. I think if I ever had another, I would.Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I only started to revel in my pregnant form in Tarquin's pregnancy and I really have in this one too - been comfortable with having pics taken etc. I wish I had with the others


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> To be honest I'm not really proud for choosing epidural, but having contractions while lying on my back that would probably kill me :wacko:
> 
> There is no shame in having an epidural emandi and I'm not just saying that because I had one. I endured contractions at full dilatation for long enough while on my back strapped to the monitors and the pain was unbearable so take it from me, you did the right thing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one thing about labor i am having a hard time wrapping my mind around, why must women labor on their backs? i'm only 3 months and i'm already close to the point where lying on my back is uncomfy, so i can't imagine being in labor like that :shrug:Click to expand...

Emandi and Kit, I think this is the point. Labouring on your back is a TOTALLY unnatural position and the MOST painful position to labour in. No doubt, if you had had access to a birth pool you would have been fine. This myth about the need for continual foetal monitoring and therefore the need to keep moms in bed drives me absolutely insane


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Newbie I nuv your bump! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> And thanks for birth story Emandi :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I really don't get the guilt thing over epis and ventouses etc. I sooo have no ambition other than to get him out in one piece!!:fool:
> 
> I hatched a plan today- I thought I might take some tasteful but nudey photos of myself and print them out to make a little album for DH's wedding anniversary present- quite romantic that one year on I have a big bump, even though it's not our first. Wish you were here Sarachka though because my selftimer pics will be crappy!! But it's the thought that counts, and dh is obsessed with my pregnant body (boobs and bum mainly rather than bump :haha:) so he should like it.:shrug: I could wear the ostrich stole from my wedding and tiara and shoes and stuff, without much else...and put them in a little secret album for him. Bit naff but then anniversary gifts should be naff I say!

I don't think it's naff at all. I think it's lovely and that he'll loooooove it

For DH's 40th I plan on having a boudoir shoot done with some tasteful nude pics/ underwear pics done. There's a local studio that does them and then prints them in a book for you


----------



## Sarachka

My favourite people singing one of my favourite songs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twrLXRFDQ6w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## addie25

I wish I could sing like that.


----------



## Essie

My phone has just deleted all my pictures and videos :cry: I hadn't backed them up for a while, so I've lost over 200 photos :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Essie, that's terrible! So sorry about that :(


----------



## addie25

OH NOOOO :dohh: Im sorry you lost all your pictures.


----------



## TrinityMom

Wonderful Luna has sent the Hunger Games to my kindle so I am off to bed to read and probably not sleep :haha:

Night night all
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> My phone has just deleted all my pictures and videos :cry: I hadn't backed them up for a while, so I've lost over 200 photos :cry:

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to back up mine RIGHT NOW!


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girls, baby is asleep so i can finally chat a bit!

Newbs, love the bump pic!!! Such a lovely bump! I've got my fingers crossed it's a boy for you!!! :dance: Can't wait until your scan!! :dance:

B, lovely creations as usual! And Holly looks scrummy in her little blue outfit! What does she weigh, the little munchkin? UK baby sizes must be bigger than US sizes, for sure! US sizes run really small!

Trin, I'm so excited for Tori to arrive! :dance: I sent you Hunger Games on the kindle :thumbup:

Sarah, sorry you're still in pain! When does your mat leave officially start?

Addie, you've been a busy lady the last few days! I can't wait to see the results of the renovations! And I can't wait to see pictures from your baby shower! :dance:

Molly, sorry Leo is sickly :hugs: That's really no fair! I hope packing and such is going smoothly!

April, I'd considered egg donation before as well. When I was younger and really needed the money!! They pay really well for egg donation here.

Hayley, I love reading the updates on your wedding planning! :dance: It's going to be so lovely! 

Lissy, sounds like your shop is going well! That's fantastic!

Clare, glad you're getting more sleep :thumbup:

Crunchie, thanks for playing Words with Friends with me! :hugs: I think we are about the same Scrabble playing level which is soo nice. This one guy I'm playing with is about twice my age and he's pretty much a Scrabble pro... he's like two or three times my score at the end of every game! :wacko: How's little Lauren doing?

Emandi, thanks for sharing your story! Finley is such a cutie pie!!

Kit, another weekend house guest? Are you becoming a bed n breakfast?? I'll be right over!! :thumbup: And Cara looks luscious as usual in the pictures you posted recently! Love the under the couch one, what a cheeky girl!

I hope Jaynie is doing well and enjoying her young single life!! What fun, I'm jealous!


----------



## LunaLady

Enjoy, Trin! I bet you have it read by tomorrow. It's a quick read. :thumbup:
I can send the second one when you're ready, just let me know! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Isn't it crazy my baby is five and a half months old?!?!?!


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry for the repeat for FB friends... but for the (two?) of you not on FB...



That's a 12 month size onesie...! :shock:


----------



## poas

Keep getting kicked off. Have written 4 long ass posts...giving up now, love to all x


----------



## LunaLady

poas said:


> Keep getting kicked off. Have written 4 long ass posts...giving up now, love to all x

:hugs: Lissy! I hate it when that happens. If I've got a lot to say sometimes I type it out in a word doc first... doesn't help if you're on your phone, though :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

:shhh:

Visitors here...mustn't be rude..catch you gals later...love y'all :hugs:


----------



## addie25

trinitymom said:


> wonderful luna has sent the hunger games to my kindle so i am off to bed to read and probably not sleep :haha:
> 
> Night night all
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

enjoy let me know what you think of it!!



lunalady said:


> sorry for the repeat for fb friends... But for the (two?) of you not on fb...
> 
> 
> 
> that's a 12 month size onesie...! :shock:

great picture he looks so cute and i love his outfit!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi lovely jubbly ladies 

Luna - thanks for playing with me ! I have an someone who likes to "whoop" my arse everytime ! Good for his ego I think 

Hope all is well ???

All is good in sarf London, 6 months maternity leave done ! 6 months to go ....


----------



## HollyMonkey

Had a great cycle and bath and am now off for an early night to be on top form for my swim tomorrow morning :wohoo: I'm going to have a dream breakfast of toast and honey and cereal and orange juice:cloud9: Oh my, absolute heaven!!!


*Luna* he's a little treasure is your Rhyko:hugs: I've no idea what Holly weighs but I'd say HEAVY! But I think that's just my bump talking when I'm schlepping her up the hill in the pushchair or when she hasn't got her slippers on and refuses to walk across the cold kitchen tiles in bare feet for her breakfast and makes me lift and carry her, the little Diva!:haha: Or when she plays "belly flopping on mummy" or "climbing on mummy's head in bed", she weighs a ton then! I'll weigh her tomorrow, at a guess about 12 or 13 kilos :shrug: She's quite diddy really, despite her padded cheeks!

Essie that's what my camera did on Sunday:cry: Must be a bug!

I bid you all goodnight and leave you with pics of our 'new' mosaic hall table I finished this morning :thumbup:

xxxxx:kiss:xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarachka

*

I want my baby here! Im quite over being pregnant 
*


----------



## Sarachka

Hey Crunchster. How does it feel to be at the half way mark?


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Hey Crunchster. How does it feel to be at the half way mark?

It's all going toooooo quickly for my liking ! 
Saying that I am lucky that I am having 13 months off lol

What are you going to do about work ? You can not keep working if you are suffering.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry guys, neglected you all day, been picking colours and planning wallpapers and what order i'm moving everything in! Busy busy busy.....packing already so i'm not rushing and I know where everything is!!! Much less hassle, as much as that can be moving is one big hassle!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Hi girls, baby is asleep so i can finally chat a bit!
> 
> Newbs, love the bump pic!!! Such a lovely bump! I've got my fingers crossed it's a boy for you!!! :dance: Can't wait until your scan!! :dance:
> 
> B, lovely creations as usual! And Holly looks scrummy in her little blue outfit! What does she weigh, the little munchkin? UK baby sizes must be bigger than US sizes, for sure! US sizes run really small!
> 
> Trin, I'm so excited for Tori to arrive! :dance: I sent you Hunger Games on the kindle :thumbup:
> 
> Sarah, sorry you're still in pain! When does your mat leave officially start?
> 
> Addie, you've been a busy lady the last few days! I can't wait to see the results of the renovations! And I can't wait to see pictures from your baby shower! :dance:
> 
> Molly, sorry Leo is sickly :hugs: That's really no fair! I hope packing and such is going smoothly!
> 
> April, I'd considered egg donation before as well. When I was younger and really needed the money!! They pay really well for egg donation here.
> 
> Hayley, I love reading the updates on your wedding planning! :dance: It's going to be so lovely!
> 
> Lissy, sounds like your shop is going well! That's fantastic!
> 
> Clare, glad you're getting more sleep :thumbup:
> 
> Crunchie, thanks for playing Words with Friends with me! :hugs: I think we are about the same Scrabble playing level which is soo nice. This one guy I'm playing with is about twice my age and he's pretty much a Scrabble pro... he's like two or three times my score at the end of every game! :wacko: How's little Lauren doing?
> 
> Emandi, thanks for sharing your story! Finley is such a cutie pie!!
> 
> Kit, another weekend house guest? Are you becoming a bed n breakfast?? I'll be right over!! :thumbup: And Cara looks luscious as usual in the pictures you posted recently! Love the under the couch one, what a cheeky girl!
> 
> I hope Jaynie is doing well and enjoying her young single life!! What fun, I'm jealous!

gosh i didnt even think about money, i doubt you get anything in U.K i just thought 'donation' giving etc :)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> My phone has just deleted all my pictures and videos :cry: I hadn't backed them up for a while, so I've lost over 200 photos :cry:

oh no do you not have a memory card in your phone? or did it delete from that?! what phone do you have? so sorry :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Yea I think here you get about $10000 each time you donate eggs or something thats what someone who was donating told me.


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Had a great cycle and bath and am now off for an early night to be on top form for my swim tomorrow morning :wohoo: I'm going to have a dream breakfast of toast and honey and cereal and orange juice:cloud9: Oh my, absolute heaven!!!
> 
> 
> *Luna* he's a little treasure is your Rhyko:hugs: I've no idea what Holly weighs but I'd say HEAVY! But I think that's just my bump talking when I'm schlepping her up the hill in the pushchair or when she hasn't got her slippers on and refuses to walk across the cold kitchen tiles in bare feet for her breakfast and makes me lift and carry her, the little Diva!:haha: Or when she plays "belly flopping on mummy" or "climbing on mummy's head in bed", she weighs a ton then! I'll weigh her tomorrow, at a guess about 12 or 13 kilos :shrug: She's quite diddy really, despite her padded cheeks!
> 
> Essie that's what my camera did on Sunday:cry: Must be a bug!
> 
> I bid you all goodnight and leave you with pics of our 'new' mosaic hall table I finished this morning :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxx:kiss:xxxxxx

OMG CALL ME WEIRD(AND JAY) BUT IF YOU CROSS YOUR EYES WHEN LOOKING AT YOUR MOSAIC THERES A TURTLE SHAPE!!!!! no lie! if yu all cant see it i need help k? lol


----------



## Sarachka

Payment for egg donating is actually illegal


----------



## Sarachka

Kate Gosselin just tweeted me!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Payment for egg donating is actually illegal

Are you serious. Here people get paid a lot of money for that from what I hear and you also get money for sperm donation.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Kate Gosselin just tweeted me!

What did she say??


----------



## Essie

I'm ready to give up this morning and it's not even 9am. Even jumperoo has failed me. Every time I put Lyra down she is howling. I tried just leaving her so I could get on but she was just getting in such a state. I have so much housework to do, and we were supposed to go into town to pick up some cufflinks I ordered but I don't think we will get there. Someone has stolen my lovely baby and replaced her with a gremlin.

Edit: she has finally settled to have a feed and sleep again. Doesn't help my housework or chores but I feel less like tearing my hair out.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My phone has just deleted all my pictures and videos :cry: I hadn't backed them up for a while, so I've lost over 200 photos :cry:
> 
> oh no do you not have a memory card in your phone? or did it delete from that?! what phone do you have? so sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

It's an iPhone, so no removable memory card. It's my own fault for not backing it up sooner really. I had planned to do it this weekend but it's too late :nope: it's just sad losing them, like the picture of the first time she stood up in her cot etc. We were making sure we took at least one picture of Lyra every day so that we could make an album of every day of her first year but now I've lost two weeks of the photos :nope:


----------



## Sarachka

I think it's illegal bc the UK doesn't want to encourage the sale of body parts etc for money.


----------



## mummyApril

im awful mother :cry: i let the girls do facemasks last night, theyre natural so i thought all ok, now Fayes had a reaction, im an awful mother for thinking this would be ok for them to do! :(


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> im awful mother :cry: i let the girls do facemasks last night, theyre natural so i thought all ok, now Fayes had a reaction, im an awful mother for thinking this would be ok for them to do! :(

Oh gossssh stuff like this must happen all the time. You weren't to know. At least you do know now for the future.


----------



## addie25

April how were u to know she would react to it ur not a bad mother. 
Another hard night with my stupid stomach disorder. Made chicken n mashed potatoes n then got so sick I cooked chicken fully which was my first fear when I got sick but I know it was just my stomach disorder.


----------



## addie25

27 weeks today!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

just feel like i shouldnt of even let them do it, but thinking it was natural like cleansing stuff i didnt think shed react! im so scared if something happens


----------



## addie25

Nothing is going to happen but now u know she has sensitive skin. Good to know for the future when she starts to use creams and stuff to test a small area to see what happens. Ur a great mother don't think otherwise.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :hi:

Just had perhaps the best swim ever known to mankind :cloud9: Preceeded by a normal breakfast and bloods mighty good so feeling on top of the world :cloud9: 

The guy at the pool cash desk must think I fancy him- for the 2nd time this week and with him on duty I've accidently got a coffee with sugar from the machine in the cafe (it has a default 'with sugar' setting that I forget to adjust :dohh:) so for the 2nd time I've offered him the coffee I can't drink :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

https://www.homebase.co.uk/wcsstore/homebase/images/534621HBO111111M.jpg

This is the shade I purchased for the nursery


----------



## Sarachka

This morning I was supposed to go with my mum to collegect a dining table I got at a bargain price on eBay but her car has broken down. It's brand new, she only collected it yesterday! Anyways I messages the buyer to say we are having car problems and that I know they needed us to get it by 12 and they replied that they're going to relist it and are fed up of being messed around! They're going to complain to eBay. Well good luck as eBay can see my attempts to collect it and them saying those times are not convenient and me saying I'm still happy to get it. Wahh it's just annoying to deal with stuff like this. Means I still need to look for a table!


----------



## Essie

I like DH sister, but her consistent misuse of your/you're is leaving me no choice other than blocking her from my newsfeed.


----------



## mummyApril

has anyone seen this? iv just ordered it on DVD i will repost to anyone who wants to watch it, I think it will be amazing...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> I like DH sister, but her consistent misuse of your/you're is leaving me no choice other than blocking her from my newsfeed.

iv had to bite my tongue with a lot of people!


----------



## mummyApril

my girls are watching the turtle tales in 3D :) i love how theyre like thats us! lol


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> im awful mother :cry: i let the girls do facemasks last night, theyre natural so i thought all ok, now Fayes had a reaction, im an awful mother for thinking this would be ok for them to do! :(

April you weren't to know she would react. :hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> has anyone seen this? iv just ordered it on DVD i will repost to anyone who wants to watch it, I think it will be amazing...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY

What is it? The YouTube isn't showing on my phone.


----------



## mummyApril

love the colour Sarah way excited to see the end result!
thats shite about the person on Ebay some people can be so unreasonable!


----------



## mummyApril

and i think if egg donation did pay in the U.K there would be far less teenage pregnancies, they wouldnt get pregnant for money, theyd just sell their eggs! :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this? iv just ordered it on DVD i will repost to anyone who wants to watch it, I think it will be amazing...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY
> 
> What is it? The YouTube isn't showing on my phone.Click to expand...

its about 4 babies from 4 different parts of the world showing their first year! :)


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im awful mother :cry: i let the girls do facemasks last night, theyre natural so i thought all ok, now Fayes had a reaction, im an awful mother for thinking this would be ok for them to do! :(
> 
> April you weren't to know she would react. :hugs:Click to expand...

its going down now thank goodness! never again will she be having one! she can have cucumber eyes instead lol


----------



## Essie

Ugh Sarah that's so annoying about the eBay seller. Sounds like they're being totally unreasonable.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> im awful mother :cry: i let the girls do facemasks last night, theyre natural so i thought all ok, now Fayes had a reaction, im an awful mother for thinking this would be ok for them to do! :(
> 
> April you weren't to know she would react. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its going down now thank goodness! never again will she be having one! she can have cucumber eyes instead lolClick to expand...

Glad it's going down. You could always mix up your own if she wanted to have one with avocado or banana etc.


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this? iv just ordered it on DVD i will repost to anyone who wants to watch it, I think it will be amazing...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY
> 
> What is it? The YouTube isn't showing on my phone.Click to expand...
> 
> its about 4 babies from 4 different parts of the world showing their first year! :)Click to expand...

Sounds interesting, haven't heard of it before.


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> I like DH sister, but her consistent misuse of your/you're is leaving me no choice other than blocking her from my newsfeed.

Ahhh a girl after my own heart. We still need to irradiate the presence of "could of" and "should of" and then the world will be a better place :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

It's official...I have just given my notice! I hope they don't mess us around with the date now! :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Grrr people on my facebook news feed annoy me with the your and you're, the one that really gets me is carnt and can't :growlmad: There is no R in can't but there is one in ******!


----------



## mummyApril

ok its not going its come back up it feels hot to touch but she cant feel anything, she will be ok wont she?


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> ok its not going its come back up it feels hot to touch but she cant feel anything, she will be ok wont she?

 She should be fine. For an adult I would suggest an ice pack and to take an antihistamine. If it's not getting any better you could give her GP/NHS direct a call and see what they suggest. Unless there's any major swelling around her face/throat then she should be okay, but maybe worth checking with GP for peace of mind.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> *
> 
> I want my baby here! Im quite over being pregnant
> *

I'm loving this pregnancy and think I must be pumped to the eyeballs with feel good hormones so am a bit worried that I might miss it enormously when it's over and all my hormones dissipate and I sink into a deep dark post natal depression (as if Holly would give me the time of day for that:wacko:) Mind you I will be able to eat normally again which will compensate for feel good hormones I guess:shrug: And rollerblade :happydance: 

The nursery colour is lovely Sarachka :cloud9: Very classy. And it will be fine if a boy pops out:thumbup:

:rofl: :tease: Ho ho ho what japes!! 

Ohh I must go and weigh Holly for Luna....


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I want my baby here! Im quite over being pregnant
> *
> 
> 
> I'm loving this pregnancy and think I must be pumped to the eyeballs with feel good hormones so am a bit worried that I might miss it enormously when it's over and all my hormones dissipate and I sink into a deep dark post natal depression (as if Holly would give me the time of day for that:wacko:) Mind you I will be able to eat normally again which will compensate for feel good hormones I guess:shrug: And rollerblade :happydance:
> 
> The nursery colour is lovely Sarachka :cloud9: Very classy. And it will be fine if a boy pops out:thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: :tease: Ho ho ho what japes!!
> 
> Ohh I must go and weigh Holly for Luna....Click to expand...

I can't imagine I'll miss it one tiny bit. I want my body back!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly weighs.....an enormous....


11.6 kgs!!!


Which is 1.8 stone or 25.5lbs :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

April I'm sure Faye will be just fine, and as Addie said it's quite good to find out she has sensitive skin so you know to check products in the future.:hugs:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly weighs.....an enormous....
> 
> 
> 11.6 kgs!!!
> 
> 
> Which is 1.8 stone or 25.5lbs :awww:

Only 4lbs more than Lyra, I think I have a giant baby!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Holly weighs.....an enormous....
> 
> 
> 11.6 kgs!!!
> 
> 
> Which is 1.8 stone or 25.5lbs :awww:
> 
> Only 4lbs more than Lyra, I think I have a giant baby!Click to expand...

My babybjorn can carry up to 11kgs so she's only just out of the limit for that, but the thought of carrying a hyperactive running and tricycling toddler in a babybjorn seems crazy! :fool: I'm a featherweight so it's no wonder Holly is really :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

And I swear English tots are bigger than French ones :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I want my sleeping husband to wake up so we can go and buy tiles and grout together :sulk:


----------



## Sarachka

Weight is a funny thing bc Lyra doesn't look bigger than normal and holly doesn't look like she's on a GD diet


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Weight is a funny thing bc Lyra doesn't look bigger than normal and holly doesn't look like she's on a GD diet

It's because Holly is 2yrs old...the growth charts rise massively when they're babies until about 1yr, and then weight gain levels off and just rises slowly until 18yrs or so. So Lyra won't go on gaining and gaining at the rate she does in the first 6 months! Holly's bang in the middle of her chart now, so yes not at all a skinny miss, but Lyra's still gaining fast but it will slow up soon.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Imagine if we went on gaining weight at the rate we do as babies all through our lives, like tripling our weight each year :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol freya is 6lb less then holly :haha:


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Weight is a funny thing bc Lyra doesn't look bigger than normal and holly doesn't look like she's on a GD diet

It is weird. Lyra isn't huge compared to other babies her age, she is quite tall though. If she follows her line she'll be about 12.5kg when she's 2.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Weight is a funny thing bc Lyra doesn't look bigger than normal and holly doesn't look like she's on a GD diet
> 
> It is weird. Lyra isn't huge compared to other babies her age, she is quite tall though. If she follows her line she'll be about 12.5kg when she's 2.Click to expand...

See, not much different from Holly really :shrug: And Holly is not tall. It just levels off later, plus toddlers run around alot and climb and jump and tricycle etc so they don't have the same metabolism as when they were babies.

True that Freya's a big baby but it will be interesting to see her at 2yrs- she probably won't be so comparitively big either, in the way Holly is no longer comparitively small like she was at 4 months old :shrug:


----------



## Essie

Good job the weight gain will level off, otherwise when we come to France in September all the people would run away from "ze giant monster bebe" :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well trying to cut down on some stuff ready for the move! 2 baby bouncers on freecycle and a little touch leappad...less to move :D always good and its helping someone else too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

What is a touch leap pad?


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

The weather is shifting, and there is change coming....hopefully the cyclone will lure Tori out...I love a good storm 

I spent the day reading The Hunger Games and now I want to read the next one

Nothing much to report really other than a slowing down of bh's :wacko: or I'm just getting really used to them


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie said:


> Good job the weight gain will level off, otherwise when we come to France in September all the people would run away from "ze giant monster bebe" :haha:

And when I come to the UK in the summer and introduce English people to Holly and Henry they will say 'Where? Where? I can't see them' as they look confusedly around to try to glimpse my microscopically tiny kids :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH has now gone cycling with dss the elder. I hope he takes me to the DIY shop on his return :cry: A lady needs grout.


Trin I think calming braxton hicks are a good sign, your body is just catching a bit of rest before the party :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm starting the sleeves on Holly's cardi :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:ninja:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow I haven't done that in a long time! Just like old days when I was young and playful! I might dedicate it to low carb chocolate cakes :munch:


----------



## TrinityMom

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> My phone has just deleted all my pictures and videos :cry: I hadn't backed them up for a while, so I've lost over 200 photos :cry:
> 
> oh no do you not have a memory card in your phone? or did it delete from that?! what phone do you have? so sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's an iPhone, so no removable memory card. It's my own fault for not backing it up sooner really. I had planned to do it this weekend but it's too late :nope: it's just sad losing them, like the picture of the first time she stood up in her cot etc. We were making sure we took at least one picture of Lyra every day so that we could make an album of every day of her first year but now I've lost two weeks of the photos :nope:Click to expand...

So sad!!! It gave me a huge wake up call tho and I backed up yesterday


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> has anyone seen this? iv just ordered it on DVD i will repost to anyone who wants to watch it, I think it will be amazing...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY

I've been wanting to watch this! Could you make a copy?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I don't think I've done enough lyrical waxing about my swim this morning have I?

Lane to myself the entire swim and only 2 other people in the pool
Warm water and the doors open onto the fresh air so steam coming off the water
Invented a new way of turning since I've stopped doing tumble turns because my belly gets in the way- a special technique for pregnant swimmers
Did lots of good work on technique, and used plaquettes and pullbuoy and float
Amazing to be horizontal and doing sport with no jolting or pressure on The Regions
Gorgeous power massage shower afterwards, then coffee and a read in the café
Feel sooooooo delicious now

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Weight is a funny thing bc Lyra doesn't look bigger than normal and holly doesn't look like she's on a GD diet
> 
> It's because Holly is 2yrs old...the growth charts rise massively when they're babies until about 1yr, and then weight gain levels off and just rises slowly until 18yrs or so. So Lyra won't go on gaining and gaining at the rate she does in the first 6 months! Holly's bang in the middle of her chart now, so yes not at all a skinny miss, but Lyra's still gaining fast but it will slow up soon.Click to expand...

Tarquin weighs around 16kg and he's over 5...they slow down a lot. But then they vary a lot too. Ch'ien is 11 and around 30kg. And there's a boy at my mom's school who is 8 and 50kg :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> I don't think I've done enough lyrical waxing about my swim this morning have I?
> 
> Lane to myself the entire swim and only 2 other people in the pool
> Warm water and the doors open onto the fresh air so steam coming off the water
> Invented a new way of turning since I've stopped doing tumble turns because my belly gets in the way- a special technique for pregnant swimmers
> Did lots of good work on technique, and used plaquettes and pullbuoy and float
> Amazing to be horizontal and doing sport with no jolting or pressure on The Regions
> Gorgeous power massage shower afterwards, then coffee and a read in the café
> Feel sooooooo delicious now
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I am envious of your glorious, yet physically productive morning :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I am considering registering to do my PhD :argh:


----------



## addie25

I wouldn't worry about Lyra's weight. It all evens out. I was a very chunky 2 year old and then by 3 I was thin and stayed thin.



I am in pink with the light skin and hair. My friend is next to me with dark hair. Big chunky baby lol but again by 3 I was thin so it evens out.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> I am considering registering to do my PhD :argh:

Don't worry Trin it's just your hormones :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I am considering registering to do my PhD :argh:
> 
> Don't worry Trin it's just your hormones :haha:Click to expand...

I really am tho :haha: There are only 2 homoeopaths in SA who have their PhD's and it's pretty rare worldwide. The varsity is desperate for PhD students so they are willing to pay for registration and research-related fees. That includes conferences. Now if we can organise conferences in the US< UK and FRance I could visit you all in the name of research :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

YAY come visit!!!


----------



## addie25

My MIL just called and said this furniture store is giving my girls 2 free rocking chairs!!!!!!!! They know my MIL's friend and want the girls to have a gift from them. How nice is that!!!!! I am going to get dainty cushions to go with them and then when they get interested in books they can sit on their rockers and read :thumbup::thumbup: So excited.

My mom is super funny she can not keep a secret. Our convo yesterday.

Mom "your shower is this weekend!!"
Me"Yup!!"
Mom " I got you some great books and so did your aunt's and cousins we all went to the same store"
Me "great, what do you mean same store, you went to Barns & Noble?"
Mom "No a store in France, we ordered them French books"
Me "AWESOME which French books"

LOL you just ask her questions and she gives you answers!! I am excited tho that they are getting French books, they will speak French so it will be good for them to have French books to read and listen to as well as English!! I am so excited for the books, each guest is bringing a book instead of a card. I think cards are a waste of money, you read them and chuck them out but a book with a nice note in it for the girls is something we can keep forever.


----------



## x-ginge-x

This is a little touch leappad B you put cartridges in and books on it and you can sit with baby and touch words and stuff :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this? iv just ordered it on DVD i will repost to anyone who wants to watch it, I think it will be amazing...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY
> 
> I've been wanting to watch this! Could you make a copy?Click to expand...

i can send it on after iv watched it, and then you can send it on if you want, i only watch dvds once which is why i dont often buy them lol


----------



## mummyApril

my anxiety is creeping in because of Fayes allergic reaction, im scared shell suddenly swell up and il not be able to help her :cry: hate these thoughts!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> my anxiety is creeping in because of Fayes allergic reaction, im scared shell suddenly swell up and il not be able to help her :cry: hate these thoughts!

April of that was going to happen it would have happened last night. Just relax. Have you ever bought a new face cream and your face hasn't rEally liked it? I have plenty of times. Deep breaths. Even if the redness is still there on Monday and you want to get it checked by the doc, it doesn't mean anything awful.


----------



## addie25

April call the doctor and ask what you should put on it to help the rash go away. You will feel better knowing you spoke to a doctor.


----------



## Sarachka

So my OH assures me that if I drink this black tea with raspberry jam in it then all my pain will go away. I guess my doctor and the midwife know nothing! I'm so glad he has a superior medical knowledge than them!


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> So my OH assures me that if I drink this black tea with raspberry jam in it then all my pain will go away. I guess my doctor and the midwife know nothing! I'm so glad he has a superior medical knowledge than them!

Is this for only pregnancy related pain or all pain? I'll start recommending it to my patients as an alternative to oramorph :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have grout:thumbup: And stacks of tiles to smash up:thumbup:

Trin I'm going to do a doctorate in Giraffe Studies and then I can come and visit you!!:happydance:

Sarachka, tea and jam work a treat but only in combination with a swim :haha:

I'm going to go and MONG on my bed with my toys now, all evening because I have no cycling to do tonight! I have book and knitting and sketchbook and notepad as toys:happydance: Might mosey by here later on...:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## addie25

MY MY went to one store and I am exhausted. I started getting dizzy in the store so we went to eat and even after eating I was dizzy so I am in bed for the rest of the day. I will try again next week because I need to get stuff for my hospital bag and then I will have to get stuff that we need for the girls that we don't get at the shower.


----------



## TrinityMom

Wow! The rain has certainly started!! No walk along the beach after a stretch and sweep if this is just the start of the cyclone :shock:

We had to take a hadeda to our local wildlife rescue place. He was stuck under a bush and panicked and as DH went to free him our staffie rushed in and broke his leg - almost off. You could see the bone and the foot was twisted around the wrong way. Poor thing. They want to euthanase him but we're trying to convince them to amputate and we will keep him in one of our enclosure - obviously not the cat one! They've sedated him and the vet will be in in the morning


----------



## TrinityMom

The cyclone a few hours ago further up our coast
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H94gL9xMZXQ&feature=share


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> my anxiety is creeping in because of Fayes allergic reaction, im scared shell suddenly swell up and il not be able to help her :cry: hate these thoughts!
> 
> April of that was going to happen it would have happened last night. Just relax. Have you ever bought a new face cream and your face hasn't rEally liked it? I have plenty of times. Deep breaths. Even if the redness is still there on Monday and you want to get it checked by the doc, it doesn't mean anything awful.Click to expand...

Jay said that, if anything was going to happen it would of, just my mind thinking the worse! Iv never used a facepack before, im going to have a warm bath and go to bed i think, just hope i can sleep x


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> The cyclone a few hours ago further up our coast
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H94gL9xMZXQ&feature=share

gosh thats scary!


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :wave:

Just checking in while the lovely chinese takeaway is being collected :munch:

Hope all is well...had to check that Tori wasn't on her way..I see not yet!

Hope everyone has sooper luverly Saturday nights :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Gosh, OH's tea didn't work. What a shocker.


----------



## addie25

Awww Sarah sorry it didn't work. He is trying to help you tho so that is good.


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Awww Sarah sorry it didn't work. He is trying to help you tho so that is good.

No he just thinks he knows everything!


----------



## addie25

My dh thinks he knows it all 2. I wish he could be pregnant so he understands how hard it is. He just compared pregnancy to hanging out on a hotel ordering room service. It's a lovely time where people just do everything for u. Ugh men r stupid.


----------



## LunaLady

I've watched that Babies documentary four times. I love it! :cloud9: It's soooo cute. I love the African baby. :awww:

It's on NetFlix instant play if anyone has that.... :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................??yesterdays and todays?
> 
> https://img806.imageshack.us/img806/816/dscn1673.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Absolute certain 100% line on the bottom one!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I concur:thumbup:
> 
> My only tiny hestation is I can't see pink to it, but to be honest the control line doesn't look pink either and it seems way too dark to be an evap:shrug:
> 
> I've told you 4765433345678 times now though-
> TRY A BIG BRAND test!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


1 yr ago today:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

trin! How are u? ;)


----------



## HollyMonkey

To my sleepy Sunday morning eyes I thought we had lines to inspect! :dohh: 

I chucked my diary from last year but I must have had some imposter lines some time about now last year coz I mc'd just before my wedding! 

We watched The Intouchables last night :thumbup: 

Addie I guess you have a raw deal carrying twins, it seems like hard work! I'm with your dh on general pregnancy though- being pregnant is sooo magic, men must be secretely super jealous I reckon. Dh has just brought me tea in bed and a slice of toast because I texted him in the kitchen saying Henry was hungry for tea and toast :haha:
And my dh is finally, after 2nd time round, on top on what I'm allowed/not allowed to eat. That did bug me a bit at first when he came back from the bakers with quiche and pain au chocolates saying he had a present for me, but he's learnt now and comes back from the market with green vegetables :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Got the MIL over today, it's the Fete des Grandmeres in France. Holly has a card for her :awww: And we have a big bunch of flowers for her from all 3 kids :kiss:

Going to go into the garden now and start some mosaic on my sanglier- Holly will enjoy doing that with me :thumbup: 

I HAVE BLACK GROUT for the sanglier- no idea what it will come out like but I like a creative experiment and it will be dirt resistant for the garden, since this is intended as a garden sculpture :thumbup:

I can't see your photo Trin on the lurker- hope the storm didn't hit you too bad :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've done an hour and a half mosaic in the garden and not one post in all that time!! That's Sunday morning for you! A knife a fork a bottle and a cork.

Cold outside, just having a :coffee: to warm up a bit before returning to mosaic work. Bloods at 75 so the cold must have burnt breakfast up, but luckily I made magic cupcakes this morning so I have a filling mid morning snack :munch: 

He's going to look very pretty my boar when he's finished :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> The cyclone a few hours ago further up our coast
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H94gL9xMZXQ&feature=share

OMG! I will not be swimming!! That is huge storm!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> I've watched that Babies documentary four times. I love it! :cloud9: It's soooo cute. I love the African baby. :awww:
> 
> It's on NetFlix instant play if anyone has that.... :thumbup:

damn it i didnt know that hehe Trin il send it to you as soon as it turns up :)


----------



## mummyApril

Luna i cant find it on netfilx?


----------



## TrinityMom

Morning turtles

On the lurker. Saw my mw. 2cm dilated, cervix 0.5cm long. Had a good stretch and sweep and having some contractions. Nothing too bitey yet. Gone out for some breakfast with dh

Perfect weather for having a baby. Rain is lashing down, cool 23*

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Addie I guess you have a raw deal carrying twins, it seems like hard work! I'm with your dh on general pregnancy though- being pregnant is sooo magic, men must be secretely super jealous I reckon. Dh has just brought me tea in bed and a slice of toast because I texted him in the kitchen saying Henry was hungry for tea and toast :haha:

On YOUR general pregnancy. This is something that's really getting to me (not you B, and I think you meant it as your pregnancy anyway) people keep telling me how wonderful their pregnancies were like I'm making it up. Like bc they didn't get any back pain, what am I talking about?! It's all relative. Same with pain relief and the need for it - it's totally personal and relative to the woman experiencing it. We can't say "pregnancy" or "pain" is like this or that, we can only say "my pregnancy" and "my pain" etc.


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Morning turtles
> 
> On the lurker. Saw my mw. 2cm dilated, cervix 0.5cm long. Had a good stretch and sweep and having some contractions. Nothing too bitey yet. Gone out for some breakfast with dh
> 
> Perfect weather for having a baby. Rain is lashing down, cool 23*
> 
> I'll keep you posted

omg eekkk! were going to meet Tori!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Morning turtles
> 
> On the lurker. Saw my mw. 2cm dilated, cervix 0.5cm long. Had a good stretch and sweep and having some contractions. Nothing too bitey yet. Gone out for some breakfast with dh
> 
> Perfect weather for having a baby. Rain is lashing down, cool 23*
> 
> I'll keep you posted
> 
> omg eekkk! were going to meet Tori!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I do believe so :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

HollyMonkey said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> The cyclone a few hours ago further up our coast
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H94gL9xMZXQ&feature=share
> 
> OMG! I will not be swimming!! That is huge storm!Click to expand...

It's absolutely bucketing down! On the freeway on the way home from the mw there were 8 accidents in a 60km stretch. Visibility around 15m. Quite scary. We took the coastal road for part of the trip and the swell is HUGE


----------



## Essie

Ooh Trin I'm so excited for you.


----------



## addie25

I agree with both of u. B pregnancy is magical. Each time I feel my girls move I fall more in love with them. Sara ur rt each pregnancy is different and I don't feel like I'm in some hotel ordering room service. I wish I didn't need my DH to go down and get me food and drinks I wish I felt well enough to do it on my own. I also feel like people think u make it up when u say ur in pain and such bc they had lovely pregnancies. In the end we will have beautiful babies and we will be more sympathetic to those who voice their in pain or having hard pregnancies.


----------



## addie25

My shower is in 3 hours!!!! And furniture can come at any time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

Omg Trin I can't wait I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> My shower is in 3 hours!!!! And furniture can come at any time :happydance::happydance:

I can't Wait to see your photos from the shower, especially allllll the cute clothing you're going to get!!

Yeah I am fed up of the pain. I don't deal with boredom well and not feeling up to going for a walk etc is really making me depressed.


----------



## addie25

I know not being able to be as active is hard. Like I said I went to one store and I was in pain and dizzy. We are almost done being pregnant, I keep remding myself of that and I think the time will go by fast. I can't wait to meet my girls!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Had a nap and everything fizzled out. Now bh 5 min a apart but not so intense

Good thing tho....going in to labour on a Sunday seems to not be so exciting for the turtles :shrug: Some don't even notice :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Had a nap and everything fizzled out. Now bh 5 min a apart but not so intense
> 
> Good thing tho....going in to labour on a Sunday seems to not be so exciting for the turtles :shrug: Some don't even notice :shrug:

i let everyone know that i could, i was going to keep them upto date if any progress :D


----------



## mummyApril

can i give James scrambled egg?


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning! Just woke up! Baby and DH are still asleep in bed :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

TRIN!! Can't wait to meet Tori!!

Soooo excited for you!! Are you all ready? Do you feel like it will be today? Or tomorrow? CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, I finished the second book last night. Did you finish it? I just bought the third one, so I'll send that over when you give me the okay! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Yesterday Rhyko and I went to the 'group baby shower' for the attachment parenting group I joined in January. It was so fun! They have one every year - for the babies born in the last six months and for the babies to be born in the coming six months. We played a couple baby shower games (I won the modeling the 'crunchy mama' baby stuff - I did 'birth pool' and thought of Trin!) and we also had a 'make a nursing necklace' station and that was so much fun. I made a really simple necklace with a jasper pendant. It was so nice to be in a room full of women breastfeeding and babywearing and talking about cloth diapers! I felt like I was in hippy heaven! :haha:

Also, I posted on FB - but Rhyko and I went to the movies on Thursday! I'd been pulling my hair out searching for somewhere - anywhere - to go to a 'baby friendly' movie ever since Crunchie talked about it. And what do you know - the theater about 20 minutes from my house has Thursday morning 'Mother's Day' movies where you can bring your babies. Rhyko LOVED it! I think he's just high energy or something - he just thrives in up beat, fast paced environments. He LOVE the parking garage and walking through the swanky mall (it was in a swanky city - Bellevue) to the theater and he was, I think, the only baby who didn't have a fit in the movie! He just nursed, watch the movie and took a nap. :thumbup: We saw The Secret World of Arrietty. 'Twas very cute! We're going again next week and seeing The Lorax! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

April - I'm not sure how to 'link' to you - but when I search on NetFlix on my computer for 'Babies' the documentary comes up and you can 'play' it or add it to the queue. Are you searching on your computer? Maybe it's different in the UK?

Either way - it's worth owning. I LOVE that documentary. The last two times I watched it I just had it on watching it to soothe me :haha: It's very calming and nice to watch/have playing.


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Had a nap and everything fizzled out. Now bh 5 min a apart but not so intense
> 
> Good thing tho....going in to labour on a Sunday seems to not be so exciting for the turtles :shrug: Some don't even notice :shrug:
> 
> i let everyone know that i could, i was going to keep them upto date if any progress :DClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: Didn't mean you sweets :kiss:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TRIN!! Can't wait to meet Tori!!
> 
> Soooo excited for you!! Are you all ready? Do you feel like it will be today? Or tomorrow? CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

I had a strong tonight feeling but now I'm not so sure :shrug: Been niggling all day and stronger than usual so I don't think it's just a reaction to the stretch and sweep. But no show, which is what I would take for a good sign


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Trin, I finished the second book last night. Did you finish it? I just bought the third one, so I'll send that over when you give me the okay! :thumbup:

Thanks! I'm 30% of the way through - didn't get to read at all today but I'm going to read tonight :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Where we had _planned_ to walk after the mw appointment


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> TRIN!! Can't wait to meet Tori!!
> 
> Soooo excited for you!! Are you all ready? Do you feel like it will be today? Or tomorrow? CAN'T WAIT!!!!!
> 
> I had a strong tonight feeling but now I'm not so sure :shrug: Been niggling all day and stronger than usual so I don't think it's just a reaction to the stretch and sweep. But no show, which is what I would take for a good signClick to expand...

Well, the best part is that either way it will be sooner rather than later that Tori's here!!!! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Where we had _planned_ to walk after the mw appointment

Those people are crazy!! :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

April, you can feed him egg as long as there is no real egg allergy in the family


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Where we had _planned_ to walk after the mw appointment
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are crazy!! :shock:Click to expand...

There were people swimming :shock: and paddling :shock:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Trin so excited :wohoo: can u pm me ur address.

addie can i have ur address too as i need to post ur present for ur little ladies ;)


----------



## Crunchie

Trin, 

I am so excited for you ! 
You do not like giving yourself long for the old maternity leave do you ? Xxx


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Luna, that sound's like a fab group ! So much fun .... 

Happy Sunday's all xxxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> Trin,
> 
> I am so excited for you !
> You do not like giving yourself long for the old maternity leave do you ? Xxx

*clears throat loudly* because you just lounged around for weeks before popping out a baby :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

So I realise this may be too crunchy and tmi for some so I put it in a spoiler


Spoiler
I got DH to check me and if I can decifer his description I'm only around 3cm. So hope I wake up in labour tonight


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> So I realise this may be too crunchy and tmi for some so I put it in a spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got DH to check me and if I can decifer his description I'm only around 3cm. So hope I wake up in labour tonight

Exciting!! That's better than nothing! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin! A baby is coming! :yipee:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> So I realise this may be too crunchy and tmi for some so I put it in a spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got DH to check me and if I can decifer his description I'm only around 3cm. So hope I wake up in labour tonight
> 
> 
> Exciting!! That's better than nothing! :dance:Click to expand...

Yep. Was 2 with the mw...but then different technique etc

I am slightly concerned that I'm doing what our one mom who had 3 boys and then a girl did. She niggled all day and night. We went to bed. Her husband called us later and we ran down the passage and we literally caught the baby at the edge of the bed. Then again, maybe that would be great:haha:


----------



## Essie

My photos are back :happydance: my phone did the same thing again and I thought "oh no, I'm going to lose the photos I took this morning" but once it finished all my photos were back. I immediately backed them up onto my dads computer. I'm so happy to have them back, and will definitely be backing them up daily now.


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> My photos are back :happydance: my phone did the same thing again and I thought "oh no, I'm going to lose the photos I took this morning" but once it finished all my photos were back. I immediately backed them up onto my dads computer. I'm so happy to have them back, and will definitely be backing them up daily now.

YAY!!! Essie, that's great! i was so sad for you that your lost your picture a day pictures! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening turts! 

The MIL has left, nice day:thumbup: 

Is 3cm alot? It could go quickly from now for Trin no? Coolness!! :happydance: OMG she's going to weep for sure when she first sees Tori!! AMAZING!

Yep Sarachka I mean my pregnancy, though diabetes is no bed of roses either but by some miracle I still feel magical despite the poofuck of diabetes! My sis hated all 3 of her pregnancies, many women do, perfectly normal and doesn't in the least distract from the magic of having a baby :cloud9: It'll go by in a flash anyway and soon your back won't hurt and I'll be able to eat Maltesers!! :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Essie, I'm so glad your pics are back!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Yep Sarachka I mean my pregnancy, though diabetes is no bed of roses either but by some miracle I still feel magical despite the poofuck of diabetes! My sis hated all 3 of her pregnancies, many women do, perfectly normal and doesn't in the least distract from the magic of having a baby :cloud9: It'll go by in a flash anyway and soon your back won't hurt and I'll be able to eat Maltesers!! :hugs:


Thanks lover. I am really looking forward to it. It's awesome in two ways 1) I get my bebeh!! 2) hopefully my pain should go! 

I can't Wait to be energetic and out of the house and here and there etc. I'm gonna force myself to be comfortable BF in public bc I don't Want to be rushing home all the time.


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yep Sarachka I mean my pregnancy, though diabetes is no bed of roses either but by some miracle I still feel magical despite the poofuck of diabetes! My sis hated all 3 of her pregnancies, many women do, perfectly normal and doesn't in the least distract from the magic of having a baby :cloud9: It'll go by in a flash anyway and soon your back won't hurt and I'll be able to eat Maltesers!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks lover. I am really looking forward to it. It's awesome in two ways 1) I get my bebeh!! 2) hopefully my pain should go!
> 
> I can't Wait to be energetic and out of the house and here and there etc. I'm gonna force myself to be comfortable BF in public bc I don't Want to be rushing home all the time.Click to expand...

It took me some time to be comfortable, but I think it is one of those things that once you give it a go a few times you're not as nervous and then it becomes no big deal. It is totally second nature to me, now. When Rhyko was littler I used a ring sling when we were out - I'd lay him in it, give him the boob and then drape the tail over his head so he could sleep and nurse and my boob wasn't hanging out :haha:
Now that he's bigger I nurse him in my ergo carrier and just cover my boob with a burp cloth. I doubt anyone even knows I'm nursing!:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just whip my baps out anywhere for feeds. I have no shame. I am a vulgar Essex woman come Froggoid. Also that little red wrinkly screaming thing helps the process somewhat- sometimes you can just be in such a hurry to put a stopper in it that you just don't give a poo where you feed! So long as it's clean- I didn't like feeding in grubby places like the Metro :shrug: We'll have mild weather for park bench feeds Sarachka :thumbup: I froze my :holly: s with Holly during outdoor feeds :wacko: 

Essie I'm glad the photo gods returned your pics :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Evening turts!
> 
> The MIL has left, nice day:thumbup:
> 
> Is 3cm alot? It could go quickly from now for Trin no? Coolness!! :happydance: OMG she's going to weep for sure when she first sees Tori!! AMAZING!
> 
> Yep Sarachka I mean my pregnancy, though diabetes is no bed of roses either but by some miracle I still feel magical despite the poofuck of diabetes! My sis hated all 3 of her pregnancies, many women do, perfectly normal and doesn't in the least distract from the magic of having a baby :cloud9: It'll go by in a flash anyway and soon your back won't hurt and I'll be able to eat Maltesers!! :hugs:




LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Yep Sarachka I mean my pregnancy, though diabetes is no bed of roses either but by some miracle I still feel magical despite the poofuck of diabetes! My sis hated all 3 of her pregnancies, many women do, perfectly normal and doesn't in the least distract from the magic of having a baby :cloud9: It'll go by in a flash anyway and soon your back won't hurt and I'll be able to eat Maltesers!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks lover. I am really looking forward to it. It's awesome in two ways 1) I get my bebeh!! 2) hopefully my pain should go!
> 
> I can't Wait to be energetic and out of the house and here and there etc. I'm gonna force myself to be comfortable BF in public bc I don't Want to be rushing home all the time.Click to expand...
> 
> It took me some time to be comfortable, but I think it is one of those things that once you give it a go a few times you're not as nervous and then it becomes no big deal. It is totally second nature to me, now. When Rhyko was littler I used a ring sling when we were out - I'd lay him in it, give him the boob and then drape the tail over his head so he could sleep and nurse and my boob wasn't hanging out :haha:
> Now that he's bigger I nurse him in my ergo carrier and just cover my boob with a burp cloth. I doubt anyone even knows I'm nursing!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah this is kinda my plan. I have lots of shawls etc that I'll put to good use.


----------



## HollyMonkey

I agree with Lunes, it's something you get confident and proficient at, and thus very discreet and no faffing. I'm sure many train feeds with Holly slipped in my jacket went totally unoticed!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

My boar is going to take AGES to mosaic :wacko: It's fun to do though- and Holly had a go at smashing tiles this morning which she loved! The problem is rain forecast all week and it's something I wanted to do outdoors :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

At the risk of being Spam mcHam I would like to share with you all that I am going to make myself a nice cup of tea now :coffee: I really fancy one and just the sound of the kettle boiling is droolworthy!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> My boar is going to take AGES to mosaic :wacko: It's fun to do though- and Holly had a go at smashing tiles this morning which she loved! The problem is rain forecast all week and it's something I wanted to do outdoors :cry:

It's pouring with rain here too. Rly doesn't help my mood!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg I have tea :cloud9: In my fave cup too :cloud9: 

It's a rainy evening so I might go for a little walk with my umbrella- I just love the smell of rainy evenings and I like seeing all the worms that come out to play, some of them are MASSIVE round my way, much bigger than English worms. It's the opposite to French/English babies! French worms would be off the English worm growth charts :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello lovelies :hi:

My guests left quite late so I'm doing everything at an accelerated speed to be ready for the week ahead! 'Twas a loverly weekend with good friends though..I do love to spend time with the folks that mean the most to me :cloud9:

I'm up to speed with "T.T." (= Tori Time) so it's just a case of waiting like a bunch of expectant fathers :thumbup: Oooooooooh, the excitment may actually cause me an injury!!! It's gonna be sooooooooooooo good! Come on Trin and Tori!! :happydance:

Everyone else...hope you're good and have had great weekends :hugs: Missed you :kiss:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha! Simultaneous rain posts! Go for a worm hunt walk like me and measure the biggest worm you find and we can compare Franco-Anglais worm sizes!


----------



## Essie

I forgot to tell you all something that happened the other day. DH was laying with Lyra on his chest trying to get her to fall asleep, I was next to them reading out to her. All of a sudden DH pushed Lyra towards *me saying "take her. Take her NOW". I wondered what on earth was wrong...she had bitten him. Full force of her four gnashers right on his nipple :haha: he was most upset but all I could do was laugh at him.*


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha! Simultaneous rain posts! Go for a worm hunt walk like me and measure the biggest worm you find and we can compare Franco-Anglais worm sizes!

Peterborough is not somewhere a 7 months pregnant woman walks around on her own. Esp one who can hardly move


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> I forgot to tell you all something that happened the other day. DH was laying with Lyra on his chest trying to get her to fall asleep, I was next to them reading out to her. All of a sudden DH pushed Lyra towards *me saying "take her. Take her NOW". I wondered what on earth was wrong...she had bitten him. Full force of her four gnashers right on his nipple :haha: he was most upset but all I could do was laugh at him.*

Ooops! Haha, I would probably be laughing, too!! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Rhyko has the first little bumpy ridges of a tooth coming in! The bottom middle, as is standard :thumbup: He's five and a half months. 15 days until his half year birthday! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Luckily Trin is busy doing more important things like having a baby otherwise she'd post a picture of her local worm and it would make my big French worms look like maggots :cry: 

April and I saw African worms on our day out together and they were jolly big :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ha ha Essie, I love his reaction of getting rid of Lyra onto you asap!! Don't laugh too soon Luna, if little man's first tooth is coming, it'll be you getting bitten next :haha:

Off for a worm walk :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Kitty! :hi:


----------



## cassie04

hiiiiiii just nipping on while emmie is feeding (we have just bathed her :cloud9:) to check how trin is doing? april sent me a thoughtfull message to let me know about trin.....so im eagarly awaiting Tori's arrival.

How far along is she now? :shrug: last time she was 2cm :thumbup:

anyway il keep nipping on......eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee how exciting.

emmie blows you all a big kiss from her :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> I am considering registering to do my PhD :argh:

Yay trin! Fantastic...go for it I say :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sarah sorry it didn't work. He is trying to help you tho so that is good.
> 
> No he just thinks he knows everything!Click to expand...

Hmm, perhaps your OH and mine are related :winkwink: Mine will argue black is white rather than back down sometimes even when he's definitely wrong :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Shower was fun but after opening the gifts I was in pain and my body started to shake and was dizzy :/ im not used to moving around that much . The delivery people destroyed the girls white carpet black spots everywhere it better come up I called the furniture store n they will pay for it to be cleaned and cleaner will come tomorrow but so mad as it's brand new white carpet*I shouldn't have to have it cleaned and it may not look as white now. So mad.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Addie I guess you have a raw deal carrying twins, it seems like hard work! I'm with your dh on general pregnancy though- being pregnant is sooo magic, men must be secretely super jealous I reckon. Dh has just brought me tea in bed and a slice of toast because I texted him in the kitchen saying Henry was hungry for tea and toast :haha:
> 
> On YOUR general pregnancy. This is something that's really getting to me (not you B, and I think you meant it as your pregnancy anyway) people keep telling me how wonderful their pregnancies were like I'm making it up. Like bc they didn't get any back pain, what am I talking about?! It's all relative. Same with pain relief and the need for it - it's totally personal and relative to the woman experiencing it. We can't say "pregnancy" or "pain" is like this or that, we can only say "my pregnancy" and "my pain" etc.Click to expand...

I agree Sez...pregnancy was nothing like magic for me either and I did get quite annoyed with dear mumsie when she kept saying I should enjoy it more...which part mummy dear? Humungoid swollen legs? High BP? No sleep? Under what other circumstances would you tell a person to enjoy this stuff?? :dohh: You're right, it's a very personal experience and you don't have to justify your experience or choices to anyone :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> Ha ha Essie, I love his reaction of getting rid of Lyra onto you asap!! Don't laugh too soon Luna, if little man's first tooth is coming, it'll be you getting bitten next :haha:
> 
> Off for a worm walk :thumbup:

He already does bite me! And with this new tooth coming it's not pleasant!
He only does it when he's fallen sleep at the nipple and does this 'getting cozy tense all the muscles and pull off the nip' thing and then goes limp and is out like a light :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

:wave: Kit! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Yesterday Rhyko and I went to the 'group baby shower' for the attachment parenting group I joined in January. It was so fun! They have one every year - for the babies born in the last six months and for the babies to be born in the coming six months. We played a couple baby shower games (I won the modeling the 'crunchy mama' baby stuff - I did 'birth pool' and thought of Trin!) and we also had a 'make a nursing necklace' station and that was so much fun. I made a really simple necklace with a jasper pendant. It was so nice to be in a room full of women breastfeeding and babywearing and talking about cloth diapers! I felt like I was in hippy heaven! :haha:
> 
> Also, I posted on FB - but Rhyko and I went to the movies on Thursday! I'd been pulling my hair out searching for somewhere - anywhere - to go to a 'baby friendly' movie ever since Crunchie talked about it. And what do you know - the theater about 20 minutes from my house has Thursday morning 'Mother's Day' movies where you can bring your babies. Rhyko LOVED it! I think he's just high energy or something - he just thrives in up beat, fast paced environments. He LOVE the parking garage and walking through the swanky mall (it was in a swanky city - Bellevue) to the theater and he was, I think, the only baby who didn't have a fit in the movie! He just nursed, watch the movie and took a nap. :thumbup: We saw The Secret World of Arrietty. 'Twas very cute! We're going again next week and seeing The Lorax! :thumbup:

Wow Luna..your group baby shower sounds great! Like nothing we have here I don't think (maybe someone will correct me?)

Loving the fact you went to the cinema...you and Crunchie are so lucky! I too looked into it when Crunchie first mentioned it and there are no participating cinemas within sensible distance to me :( Can't win 'em all eh? However, I'm glad you got to enjoy and master Rhyko was in his element :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> My photos are back :happydance: my phone did the same thing again and I thought "oh no, I'm going to lose the photos I took this morning" but once it finished all my photos were back. I immediately backed them up onto my dads computer. I'm so happy to have them back, and will definitely be backing them up daily now.

:yipee:

That's a relief I bet!


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday Rhyko and I went to the 'group baby shower' for the attachment parenting group I joined in January. It was so fun! They have one every year - for the babies born in the last six months and for the babies to be born in the coming six months. We played a couple baby shower games (I won the modeling the 'crunchy mama' baby stuff - I did 'birth pool' and thought of Trin!) and we also had a 'make a nursing necklace' station and that was so much fun. I made a really simple necklace with a jasper pendant. It was so nice to be in a room full of women breastfeeding and babywearing and talking about cloth diapers! I felt like I was in hippy heaven! :haha:
> 
> Also, I posted on FB - but Rhyko and I went to the movies on Thursday! I'd been pulling my hair out searching for somewhere - anywhere - to go to a 'baby friendly' movie ever since Crunchie talked about it. And what do you know - the theater about 20 minutes from my house has Thursday morning 'Mother's Day' movies where you can bring your babies. Rhyko LOVED it! I think he's just high energy or something - he just thrives in up beat, fast paced environments. He LOVE the parking garage and walking through the swanky mall (it was in a swanky city - Bellevue) to the theater and he was, I think, the only baby who didn't have a fit in the movie! He just nursed, watch the movie and took a nap. :thumbup: We saw The Secret World of Arrietty. 'Twas very cute! We're going again next week and seeing The Lorax! :thumbup:
> 
> Wow Luna..your group baby shower sounds great! Like nothing we have here I don't think (maybe someone will correct me?)
> 
> Loving the fact you went to the cinema...you and Crunchie are so lucky! I too looked into it when Crunchie first mentioned it and there are no participating cinemas within sensible distance to me :( Can't win 'em all eh? However, I'm glad you got to enjoy and master Rhyko was in his element :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I am so glad to have found that baby friendly movie morning.... :cloud9: I bet you could take Cara to an early morning movie during the week and no one would bat an eye! :thumbup:

Yes, the baby shower was lots of fun! It's nice to meet new people. I feel I'm busier and meeting more new people now than before I was pregnant - which I totally wasn't thinking would be the case!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Omg I have tea :cloud9: In my fave cup too :cloud9:
> 
> It's a rainy evening so I might go for a little walk with my umbrella- I just love the smell of rainy evenings and I like seeing all the worms that come out to play, some of them are MASSIVE round my way, much bigger than English worms. It's the opposite to French/English babies! French worms would be off the English worm growth charts :haha:

I do love how you get all blissed out over a cup of tea and worms :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> I forgot to tell you all something that happened the other day. DH was laying with Lyra on his chest trying to get her to fall asleep, I was next to them reading out to her. All of a sudden DH pushed Lyra towards *me saying "take her. Take her NOW". I wondered what on earth was wrong...she had bitten him. Full force of her four gnashers right on his nipple :haha: he was most upset but all I could do was laugh at him.*

:rofl:

*ahem* I mean is DH's nip all right?


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Kitty! :hi:

:wave: *blows a smacker*


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Shower was fun but after opening the gifts I was in pain and my body started to shake and was dizzy :/ im not used to moving around that much . The delivery people destroyed the girls white carpet black spots everywhere it better come up I called the furniture store n they will pay for it to be cleaned and cleaner will come tomorrow but so mad as it's brand new white carpet*I shouldn't have to have it cleaned and it may not look as white now. So mad.

Oh dear..sorry you felt so shaky addie but glad you enjoyed your shower at least :thumbup:

No wonder you're not pleased about the carpet! Did you ask them to remove their shoes before they went into the room?


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you all something that happened the other day. DH was laying with Lyra on his chest trying to get her to fall asleep, I was next to them reading out to her. All of a sudden DH pushed Lyra towards *me saying "take her. Take her NOW". I wondered what on earth was wrong...she had bitten him. Full force of her four gnashers right on his nipple :haha: he was most upset but all I could do was laugh at him.*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *ahem* I mean is DH's nip all right?Click to expand...

He said it was still sore the next morning. I told him he now knows how I feel.


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you all something that happened the other day. DH was laying with Lyra on his chest trying to get her to fall asleep, I was next to them reading out to her. All of a sudden DH pushed Lyra towards *me saying "take her. Take her NOW". I wondered what on earth was wrong...she had bitten him. Full force of her four gnashers right on his nipple :haha: he was most upset but all I could do was laugh at him.*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *ahem* I mean is DH's nip all right?Click to expand...
> 
> He said it was still sore the next morning. I told him he now knows how I feel.Click to expand...

Well....he maybe at least has slightly more insight than before this experience :winkwink:

How are you my lovely? I see Lyra is coming on leaps and bounds! She's doing very well indeed :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Ginge...how long till the big move??


----------



## addie25

DH was home so I dont know if he asked them to remove shoes but clearly they didn't. It was so nice to see my friends and family today once girls room is all set up I'll take some pics. We still r waiting for rocking chair and bedding and then I'll take pics. W have to decorate walls as well but I'll take pic once carpet is cleaned and bedding n rocker r in.


----------



## mummyApril

just letting you know Jay may baby and bump me (as he calls it) because i twated (twitterfraped) him to wayne rooney saying youre my saviour :haha: so now hes going to come on here and write something obscene! heads up


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> DH was home so I dont know if he asked them to remove shoes but clearly they didn't. It was so nice to see my friends and family today once girls room is all set up I'll take some pics. We still r waiting for rocking chair and bedding and then I'll take pics. W have to decorate walls as well but I'll take pic once carpet is cleaned and bedding n rocker r in.

Well thinking about it really, they should have the common sense to see a white carpet and take their shoes off without being asked.

Looking forward to pics :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> just letting you know Jay may baby and bump me (as he calls it) because i twated (twitterfraped) him to wayne rooney saying youre my saviour :haha: so now hes going to come on here and write something obscene! heads up

Yikes ok will look out for it.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> just letting you know Jay may baby and bump me (as he calls it) because i twated (twitterfraped) him to wayne rooney saying youre my saviour :haha: so now hes going to come on here and write something obscene! heads up

Oh my...I shall await a "Jay special" with bated breath :haha::winkwink:


----------



## addie25

A bit annoyed. I'm up in bed and DH and his mom r organizing all the gifts and when I went down to help she told me to get upstairs and lay down. I know what my body can handle and I know she is just trying to help but I don't want to be told what to do and I wanted to look at everything with my DH u know.


----------



## addie25

I came back down I want to do this with my DH. His mom is helping still which is great but I want to enjoy this with DH.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I came back down I want to do this with my DH. His mom is helping still which is great but I want to enjoy this with DH.

Good for you! Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you all something that happened the other day. DH was laying with Lyra on his chest trying to get her to fall asleep, I was next to them reading out to her. All of a sudden DH pushed Lyra towards *me saying "take her. Take her NOW". I wondered what on earth was wrong...she had bitten him. Full force of her four gnashers right on his nipple :haha: he was most upset but all I could do was laugh at him.*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *ahem* I mean is DH's nip all right?Click to expand...
> 
> He said it was still sore the next morning. I told him he now knows how I feel.Click to expand...
> 
> Well....he maybe at least has slightly more insight than before this experience :winkwink:
> 
> How are you my lovely? I see Lyra is coming on leaps and bounds! She's doing very well indeed :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm well thanks. I booked lyras settling in days for nursery :cry: 3 weeks til I'm back at work, mat leave has gone insanely quickly. Lyras christening is a week today so we've got lots of things to do this week to get ready for that.

Glad you had a good time with your 'friends' the men in white coats :winkwink: how is Cara? have you got lots of plans for this week?


----------



## Essie

addie25 said:


> I came back down I want to do this with my DH. His mom is helping still which is great but I want to enjoy this with DH.

Glad you get to enjoy it, did you get lots of outfits?? Will we get pics from your shower?


----------



## Essie

It's goodnight from me, we have a busy week planned so need up beauty sleep. :kiss: maybe I'll wake up to news of the newest turtle baby :happydance: sleep well all.


----------



## addie25

Yes I'll post shower pics in the next couple days. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you all something that happened the other day. DH was laying with Lyra on his chest trying to get her to fall asleep, I was next to them reading out to her. All of a sudden DH pushed Lyra towards *me saying "take her. Take her NOW". I wondered what on earth was wrong...she had bitten him. Full force of her four gnashers right on his nipple :haha: he was most upset but all I could do was laugh at him.*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *ahem* I mean is DH's nip all right?Click to expand...
> 
> He said it was still sore the next morning. I told him he now knows how I feel.Click to expand...
> 
> Well....he maybe at least has slightly more insight than before this experience :winkwink:
> 
> How are you my lovely? I see Lyra is coming on leaps and bounds! She's doing very well indeed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm well thanks. I booked lyras settling in days for nursery :cry: 3 weeks til I'm back at work, mat leave has gone insanely quickly. Lyras christening is a week today so we've got lots of things to do this week to get ready for that.
> 
> Glad you had a good time with your 'friends' the men in white coats :winkwink: how is Cara? have you got lots of plans for this week?Click to expand...

:hugs:...try not to worry too much, it won't be so bad I'm sure. Just a bit of adjusting. I understand completely though.

Oooo, the christening has crept up so fast! It will be the perfect day I'm sure :thumbup:

Cara is great thanks although she's has a couple of sicky and slightly subdued days....she loved all the attention this weekend. My friend who was here has no children but is so good with them I can't help thinking it's such a shame she has none. This week will be a busy one..Monday, shopping, Tuesday baby swimmers, Wednesday I'm attending a work meeting, Thursday is Gymboree time and Friday I'm going round to my friend's! Phew!


----------



## kit_cat

Good night Essie, and good night from me too :hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

Kit sounds like a busy week but a fun one!!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> DH was home so I dont know if he asked them to remove shoes but clearly they didn't. It was so nice to see my friends and family today once girls room is all set up I'll take some pics. We still r waiting for rocking chair and bedding and then I'll take pics. W have to decorate walls as well but I'll take pic once carpet is cleaned and bedding n rocker r in.

I can't wait to see pics 



addie25 said:


> A bit annoyed. I'm up in bed and DH and his mom r organizing all the gifts and when I went down to help she told me to get upstairs and lay down. I know what my body can handle and I know she is just trying to help but I don't want to be told what to do and I wanted to look at everything with my DH u know.

That sucks. I'd want to see everything too




addie25 said:


> Yes I'll post shower pics in the next couple days. :thumbup:

Yessssss. I think it will make u feel better ;-)


----------



## mummyApril

shikes sorry Ads didnt realise i missed your shower hope it was good xx


----------



## Sarachka

April talking of showers ... I just looked at the state of my shower in the en suite and thought of you. You'd have a stroke! It's the main reason I want the x5 rly. It's beyond gross


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> April talking of showers ... I just looked at the state of my shower in the en suite and thought of you. You'd have a stroke! It's the main reason I want the x5 rly. It's beyond gross

ooooh white tiles gone a bit not white inbetween? mine were like that but with beige tiles! which is worse, no matter of scrubbing nothing, then x5 and boom i see white inbetween tiles! if you lived closer id send you the x5 for trial, i wonder if i can still do that?


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> shikes sorry Ads didnt realise i missed your shower hope it was good xx

I had a great time!!


----------



## mummyApril

god i am so fricking depressed im actually wanting to cry about it! my head is not right at the moment and iv hit the wine tonight, and i dont drink! i think im only with Jay to not disappoint other people 3 kids 3 dads, why is it me that makes the wrong choices, i wish i could erase the men, im not sure what iv done wrong, but just want the best for my children, he just wont grow up and i cant make him :cry: im sorry to moan AGAIN
jesus someone shoot me!


----------



## mummyApril

for some reason i cant find the strength!


----------



## addie25

U can't think about disappointing others. If ur not happy and he won't change u do what is best for u and ur kids. Life is short and u should be with someone who is making it enjoyable.


----------



## LunaLady

April, big hugs for you! I agree with Addie - life is far too short to spend it with someone who makes you so upset! You deserve to be happy and really you should do whatever makes you happy!


----------



## LunaLady

I wonder how Trin is doing??!! :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning turts :flasher:

Well I never, Monday again! 

Bloods 86....Weight you just won't believe- 51.2kgs! :happydance: But I did get a big fat red last night because I had a sandwich for dinner (I'd cooked lunch for 8 yesterday so couldn't be bothered in the evening and sandwiches don't ever pass, however wholemeal and healthy I make them :cry:) I hope Henry is not toooooo enormous :argh: 

Looking forward to shower pics Addie!

I have an oddly crazy busy week- something on everyday- that will keep Holly et moi on our toes! 

Hope you're all feeling happy and marvellous this Monday in March, the season of promise, and you are full of joy and beautiful ideas today :kiss: 

April big :hug:

Trin a lin we're holding hands in our hearts for you :hug:

XxxxxX


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> April talking of showers ... I just looked at the state of my shower in the en suite and thought of you. You'd have a stroke! It's the main reason I want the x5 rly. It's beyond gross
> 
> ooooh white tiles gone a bit not white inbetween? mine were like that but with beige tiles! which is worse, no matter of scrubbing nothing, then x5 and boom i see white inbetween tiles! if you lived closer id send you the x5 for trial, i wonder if i can still do that?Click to expand...

God no, so much worse than that. Mildew everywhere. Orange residue on the tiles and shower unit, fluff and general grime all over the place. It's really shameful. I looked online and there's handheld steamers for about £20 and I think I'll defo get one as it was this aspect I rly wanted the x5 for



mummyApril said:


> god i am so fricking depressed im actually wanting to cry about it! my head is not right at the moment and iv hit the wine tonight, and i dont drink! i think im only with Jay to not disappoint other people 3 kids 3 dads, why is it me that makes the wrong choices, i wish i could erase the men, im not sure what iv done wrong, but just want the best for my children, he just wont grow up and i cant make him :cry: im sorry to moan AGAIN
> jesus someone shoot me!

I'm so sorry April. I know how AWFUL depression feels. Firstly, don't give a hoot what anything thinks. Who they hell are they? Are they all perfect? Also don't go thinking about being alone or what-not, you'll NEVER be alone because you have 3 lovely children who need and adore you. Don't go thinking that you need a man to be happy. Perhaps you specifically DON'T need a man to be happy. Think how peaceful your life could be! Big hugs to you. Don't be affraid to vent here. I do it all the time!


----------



## Sarachka

I've been awake since 5am with that "magic" pregnancy agony heartburn. Going to take today off work and go back to the doctors as I cant go on like this. I'm out of antacids, my pain meds arent working.


----------



## Sarachka

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31NZYCJ34RL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

April I bought this! Only £21.99. Paying so much more for the mop function wasn't practical and I have a good normal mop and floor cleaner so this is ideal. Am I nesting?? Because I can't wait for it to get here and me attack my en suite!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> April talking of showers ... I just looked at the state of my shower in the en suite and thought of you. You'd have a stroke! It's the main reason I want the x5 rly. It's beyond gross
> 
> ooooh white tiles gone a bit not white inbetween? mine were like that but with beige tiles! which is worse, no matter of scrubbing nothing, then x5 and boom i see white inbetween tiles! if you lived closer id send you the x5 for trial, i wonder if i can still do that?Click to expand...
> 
> God no, so much worse than that. Mildew everywhere. Orange residue on the tiles and shower unit, fluff and general grime all over the place. It's really shameful. I looked online and there's handheld steamers for about £20 and I think I'll defo get one as it was this aspect I rly wanted the x5 for
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> god i am so fricking depressed im actually wanting to cry about it! my head is not right at the moment and iv hit the wine tonight, and i dont drink! i think im only with Jay to not disappoint other people 3 kids 3 dads, why is it me that makes the wrong choices, i wish i could erase the men, im not sure what iv done wrong, but just want the best for my children, he just wont grow up and i cant make him :cry: im sorry to moan AGAIN
> jesus someone shoot me!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry April. I know how AWFUL depression feels. Firstly, don't give a hoot what anything thinks. Who they hell are they? Are they all perfect? Also don't go thinking about being alone or what-not, you'll NEVER be alone because you have 3 lovely children who need and adore you. Don't go thinking that you need a man to be happy. Perhaps you specifically DON'T need a man to be happy. Think how peaceful your life could be! Big hugs to you. Don't be affraid to vent here. I do it all the time!Click to expand...


thankyou Sarah :hugs: i find showers the worst! i guess its due to the hot steam, i bath but since getting with Jay he showers and iv noticed my job in the bathroom is harder! but steam mop should work wonders! 
iv had depression on/off since i was 13 but since 16 its always resulted in it being because of a man! im not very good at choosing them am i lol, Im definitely not afraid of being on my own, I did that when i was pregnant with Faye until she was 7 months old, it was the most peaceful stage of my life! I do love Jay sooo much, despite how nasty he can be, he just cant seem to grow up, im only going to allow him to come over maybe twice a week now but not staying at all! Im at the point i cant stand having him stay the 2 nights! Sorry for the essay, i guess only time will tell what i decide to do in the end :(


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I've been awake since 5am with that "magic" pregnancy agony heartburn. Going to take today off work and go back to the doctors as I cant go on like this. I'm out of antacids, my pain meds arent working.

oh no :( i hope it goes soon!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31NZYCJ34RL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> April I bought this! Only £21.99. Paying so much more for the mop function wasn't practical and I have a good normal mop and floor cleaner so this is ideal. Am I nesting?? Because I can't wait for it to get here and me attack my en suite!!

ooh iv seen that one advertised its meant to be really good! yes youre probably nesting lol youll love it!


----------



## mummyApril

sorry i missed your posts Addie, Luna and B thankyou for your comments they mean alot :hugs: il get there i suppose :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

I would like a full body epidural right now pls!!


----------



## kit_cat

Good morning ladies :flower:


----------



## Essie

Morning myrtles,

I have a real urge to dye my hair. I might have to go to boots and see if any colours jump out at me.*

It's a very blustery morning here in Norfolk. We even had a bit of snow yesterday. I'm aiming to get my house spotless and make my cake decorations today. All dependent on how co-operative little minx is.*

Any news from Trin?

Ugh Sarah sorry you're suffering with your heartburn again. Are you thinking of getting another sick note or just a new prescription?*

April, it must be so frustrating when Jay acts like a child. My DH can be childish at times, and I have to remind him he's 25 not 17. I can't imagine having to face the decision of whether to split or not, it must be complicated especially with James. Maybe seeing a bit less of Jay will allow you to figure out what it best for you. :hugs:

Well done on your bloods and weight B :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

HELLO LOVELIES AND THANKS TO B AND APRIL FOR KEEPING ME IN THE LOOP RE-TRIN & TORI:hugs:..MMY EXCUSE FOR WEEKEND ABSENCE IS ,I HAVE HAD A LOVELY 2 DAYS WITH MY FUTURE HUBBY WHO GOES AWAY ON THURSDAY MORNING UNTIL MONDAY AFTERNOON FOR A DARTS FESTIVAL IN THE ISLE OF MAN:cry:

i HAVE CAUGHT UP LIKE A GOD TURTLE THOUGH ON MOST PAGES SO HERE GOES:thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> Addie/Hails don't mention lady garden hair, it's a bit of a traumatic subject here at the moment!


I used to get lee to hel me trim & shave i was not going into hospital with a furry fuff :blush:

sorry your still in pain and lovethe green shade for Elina's room:thumbup:..did your black tea and jam taste gross:shrug:?



newbie_ttc said:


> Sezi, the better question is how are you feeling? i hope you've gotten some relief from the itching and heartburn :hugs:
> 
> i am feeling next to great as of the past 10 days or so.... nausea is finally starting to taper off and my energy is returning. i can actually stay awake past 9:30 again and most importantly, i've had energy to clean again :dance: thank goodness b/c the place was looking quite terrible for the past couple of months :blush:

Hey newbiedoobedoooooo........glad you are feeling more yourself and can do some chores:hugs:i think i did comment but your bump is coming along nicely now :thumbup:



emandi said:


> My birth story (finally)
> 
> As you know I managed to go 8 days overdue. My due date was on 24th January. Had an appointment in hospital on 27th where I had sweep done and was booked for another appointment on 1st February to let them know if I go for section or induction.
> So sweep. Hm, nothing (except a bit of cramping straight after and bleeding). Next day Saturday morning took castor oil (that was 4th time in total I thought I'm getting use to it as I didn't even go to the toilet) then lunch in Nandos accompanied by their hottest sauce. On the way to my in laws a started having some contractions and got so excited! They were coming every 10min to half an hour, but were not strong. Matt took Emily to his sister's for night just in case. Contractions all night. Next day Sunday afternoon they completely stopped. On Monday came back again a bit stronger this time. Decided to sleep on the sofa downstairs. At 1.30am my waters broke in my sleep (luckily managed to slide from sofa and quickly push rug away). Called hospital and they said to come over. My waters were clear, no concerns but they put me on monitor just in case. After half an hour were sent home and told to come at 6pm for induction. Contractions were getting stronger but still not regular. In the afternoon I had some blood in waters so back to the hospital. All ok, hospital told me to come at 6pm for induction as planned BUT they could not guarantee the will have a bed for me as they were struggling.
> Panic. I was so stressed out! Luckily there was a bed for me.
> I was examined and told I was 3-4cm dilated. They wanted to wait 4hours, examine again. Because there was a good progress I wasn't induced.
> Sarachka must be wondering what pain releif I had. Well I tried gass and air, but felt so sick an dizzy, so chose epidural as I had to be constantly monitored (because of previous section). I couldn't stand being on my back during contractions! Just wanted to be on all fours.
> After epidural it felt soooo nice, no pain just some twinges and tightening. When I was fully dilated they wanted to wait hour or more for baby's head to come as low as possible. That's when my evil pain started. I was in agony! Epidural was not doing anything. It was constant and very odd somewhere between lower Back and bottom on one side.
> Final stage pushing. Was told I can push only for an hour because of section. I tried. I really tried I thought my brain will explode from all that pressure.
> After hour and 40min doctor gave me 2 options ventouse or section. She was very positive ventouse will work. And it did. Had to have episiotomy, but it all worked out well. Finley came out so alert! And sneezing instead of crying :).
> And we were home on the same day.


Thanks for sharing Emandi and as the other girls have said dont feel bad about any part of it its your preference sweetheart no one else's and Finley is here in one piece healthy and happy and very loved.
Emily looks ever the proud big sister and your FB pictures are fantastic:hugs:
can you pm your address just so i can post a little something for finley & emily:shrug:




HollyMonkey said:


> Newbie I nuv your bump! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> And thanks for birth story Emandi :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I really don't get the guilt thing over epis and ventouses etc. I sooo have no ambition other than to get him out in one piece!!:fool:
> 
> I hatched a plan today- I thought I might take some tasteful but nudey photos of myself and print them out to make a little album for DH's wedding anniversary present- quite romantic that one year on I have a big bump, even though it's not our first. Wish you were here Sarachka though because my selftimer pics will be crappy!! But it's the thought that counts, and dh is obsessed with my pregnant body (boobs and bum mainly rather than bump :haha:) so he should like it.:shrug: I could wear the ostrich stole from my wedding and tiara and shoes and stuff, without much else...and put them in a little secret album for him. Bit naff but then anniversary gifts should be naff I say!

that sounds lovely idea :winkwink:



LunaLady said:


> Isn't it crazy my baby is five and a half months old?!?!?!

it goes way to fast i cant believe nate is 7mths:cry:



LunaLady said:


> Sorry for the repeat for FB friends... but for the (two?) of you not on FB...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a 12 month size onesie...! :shock:

:baby:beautiful baba:hugs::kiss:



Sarachka said:


> *
> 
> I want my baby here! Im quite over being pregnant
> *

oh dear are you already at THAT point :hugs:



x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry guys, neglected you all day, been picking colours and planning wallpapers and what order i'm moving everything in! Busy busy busy.....packing already so i'm not rushing and I know where everything is!!! Much less hassle, as much as that can be moving is one big hassle!


ginge huge congrats again on the house again ......and please let me know that you recieve your little parcel:hugs:




Essie said:


> I'm ready to give up this morning and it's not even 9am. Even jumperoo has failed me. Every time I put Lyra down she is howling. I tried just leaving her so I could get on but she was just getting in such a state. I have so much housework to do, and we were supposed to go into town to pick up some cufflinks I ordered but I don't think we will get there. Someone has stolen my lovely baby and replaced her with a gremlin.
> 
> Edit: she has finally settled to have a feed and sleep again. Doesn't help my housework or chores but I feel less like tearing my hair out.


i have a gremlin too:shrug:must chnge between 7-8mths hey:dohh:so sorry you ;ost your piccys:hugs:


kit hope you had a fab weekend 
mollz hope our packing is going well:hugs:
addie hope your shower was fantastic:thumbup:

Trin hope your doing ok :kiss:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> :hugs:...try not to worry too much, it won't be so bad I'm sure. *Just a bit of adjusting. *I understand completely though.
> 
> Oooo, the christening has crept up so fast! *It will be the perfect day I'm sure :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is great thanks although she's has a couple of sicky and slightly subdued days....she loved all the attention this weekend. *My friend who was here has no children but is so good with them I can't help thinking it's such a shame she has none. *This week will be a busy one..Monday, shopping, Tuesday baby swimmers, Wednesday I'm attending a work meeting, Thursday is Gymboree time and Friday I'm going round to my friend's! *Phew!

The christening has crept up so fast. I remember when we booked it I thought "that's ages away" but now it's just six days. Hopefully I'll get everything done in time :wacko:

Sounds like a busy week for you and Cara, I hope she's not sicky or subdued. Shopping for anything in particular or just doing the weekly shop?


----------



## Essie

Hayley! Glad you've had a lovely weekend. How's Nate? And i got my pics back! They appeared again yesterday so i quickly got them backed up on the computer :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin i did message in the turtle group when april told me the news and your own message too i replied too......i did notice you we're labouring hope you dont mean me ;(

essie so so happy you got your pics back yipeeee

what are evryones plans today?


----------



## TrinityMom

So, a full day of bh/ contractions 4-8 minutes apart, some rather bitey, led to nothing :shrug: I had a terrible night sleep with on and off contractions but nothing regular and woke up with a shocking headache. Took 2 paracetamols and went back to bed. Woken up feeling a bit better and have devised a plan:

Brisk walk around the mall (the cyclone is still blowing gales but the rain seems to have stopped so no walking outside), buy very hot paneer curry takeaway for dinner, and then twist dh's rubber arm for sex tonight. If that does nothing then we wait

I really trust the process of labour and birth and I'm happy for it to happen when it happens. It's the continuous strong bh that aren't really bh that are getting to me

Thank you everyone who has messaged me. It's so nice to know so many of you nuv me :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

This is what Durbanites do in a cyclone :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

And this is the driveway of one of my patients


----------



## new mummy2010

He is struggling with his teeth (he still has none) and is a grizzly grumpy bear come afternoon he is napping at the mo so im going to clean in between looking for bridesmaid shoes


----------



## emandi

Thank you Trin :flower: for your update. 
It's all so exciting! :happydance:
I'm sure it won't be long now and precious Tori will make her appearance before her due date :winkwink:.

Thinking of you and hoping it all goes the way you want.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> And this is the driveway of one of my patients
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh wow look at all the water hope u r ok Trin.
> 
> How are u feeling Trin. Do u think today is the day Tori will arrive?? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

crazy people lol


----------



## emandi

Hello Hayley :hi: and thanks for your comment.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Omg I have tea :cloud9: In my fave cup too :cloud9:
> 
> It's a rainy evening so I might go for a little walk with my umbrella- I just love the smell of rainy evenings and I like seeing all the worms that come out to play, some of them are MASSIVE round my way, much bigger than English worms. It's the opposite to French/English babies! French worms would be off the English worm growth charts :haha:
> 
> I do love how you get all blissed out over a cup of tea and worms :haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I almost forgot the worm pic for you B. This is on my friend Etienne's farm


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I would like a full body epidural right now pls!!

that would feel weird!


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> Morning myrtles,
> 
> I have a real urge to dye my hair. I might have to go to boots and see if any colours jump out at me.*
> 
> It's a very blustery morning here in Norfolk. We even had a bit of snow yesterday. I'm aiming to get my house spotless and make my cake decorations today. All dependent on how co-operative little minx is.*
> 
> Any news from Trin?
> 
> Ugh Sarah sorry you're suffering with your heartburn again. Are you thinking of getting another sick note or just a new prescription?*
> 
> April, it must be so frustrating when Jay acts like a child. My DH can be childish at times, and I have to remind him he's 25 not 17. I can't imagine having to face the decision of whether to split or not, it must be complicated especially with James. Maybe seeing a bit less of Jay will allow you to figure out what it best for you. :hugs:
> 
> Well done on your bloods and weight B :thumbup:

Thankyou Essie, it is hard because i want to do what is right for James but also for myself i have to separate that, its not just childish, its also with James i assume he should help out more when hes not at work, but his answer is go get a job n il stay and look after James, but the thing is i dont get anything out of Jay working so when hes here he should help out regardless, i do things for him but get nothing back :shrug: its just a struggle to get him to help! Then its the way he speaks to me like im dirt gah just dont know anymore


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> Trin i did message in the turtle group when april told me the news and your own message too i replied too......i did notice you we're labouring hope you dont mean me ;(
> 
> essie so so happy you got your pics back yipeeee
> 
> what are evryones plans today?

I got your messages :hugs: The group has disappeared tho :shrug:


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> And this is the driveway of one of my patients
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh wow look at all the water hope u r ok Trin.
> 
> How are u feeling Trin. Do u think today is the day Tori will arrive?? :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I honestly don't know. I thought yesterday was the day but now :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityMom

Sorry you're having such a poofucks time April. It's easy from the outside to comment and say what you should do from a logical perspective, but as soon as emotions are involved, logic tends to be very difficult to listen to :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin i hope the curry walk etc works!


----------



## mummyApril

Emandi i seem to of missed your birth story! seems it was def right choice going for ventouse instead of sec, amazing to be out same day! such a lovely birth story!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Sorry you're having such a poofucks time April. It's easy from the outside to comment and say what you should do from a logical perspective, but as soon as emotions are involved, logic tends to be very difficult to listen to :hugs:

yes im in the head and heart fight at the moment, thanks Trin :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i dont know why im still awake! i went to bed at 1am woke at 4am and havent slept since but am wide awake! odd i loveeee my sleep!


----------



## addie25

Sarah I had such a funny dream. I woke up and u were there n we were talking about how sleeping on our sides hurt and we can't wait to be able to sleep on our backs again. Then u told me to get up and we were driving in ur car and u said u were taking us to a place where pregnant women are allowed to sleep on their backs and not feel hip pain lolllllllllolol!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Trin i did message in the turtle group when april told me the news and your own message too i replied too......i did notice you we're labouring hope you dont mean me ;(
> 
> essie so so happy you got your pics back yipeeee
> 
> what are evryones plans today?
> 
> I got your messages :hugs: The group has disappeared tho :shrug:Click to expand...

Thats ok then thought you mant me as i was awol again all weekend:dohh:

Hope the curry works too:thumbup:and i know it has on my ohone too its so strange:shrug:

April i didnt realise your having troubles again:hugs:hope you sort it out

ps-Trin tell your DH i'm starting kettlecise tonight :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarah do you need one of these? I bought it for James he sat in it once and hasnt used it since :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqV,!h8E8RW4!m!DBPN+MR3,rg~~60_12.JPG
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## new mummy2010

Well turtleloids i must dress ones baba and get off to the supermarket as i have a stew to make ready for dinner !!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Okay, my tenancy start date is 26th March I am hoping they don't change it! My tenancy here ends on the 1st of April....I am slowly packing things up that I know we wont use. Less to panic about on the day. I have repaired the skirting that the dog ate with polyfilla! Bad puppy! Got an inspection on wednesday from berneslai homes to check for damage and such. Need to dig out a paintbrush!


----------



## Sarachka

HAYLEY thanks so much for the GORGEOUS outfit for Elina. It's so lovely, and in my favourite colour!!!!! I appreciate it so much esp today as I feel so down with the discomfort etc. THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Sarah do you need one of these? I bought it for James he sat in it once and hasnt used it since :shrug:

April you've sent me too much stuff!! 




addie25 said:


> Sarah I had such a funny dream. I woke up and u were there n we were talking about how sleeping on our sides hurt and we can't wait to be able to sleep on our backs again. Then u told me to get up and we were driving in ur car and u said u were taking us to a place where pregnant women are allowed to sleep on their backs and not feel hip pain lolllllllllolol!!! :haha::haha:

Haha I'd loooove to find a place where we can sleep comfortably!!!


----------



## addie25

I didn't sleep at allllllllll and not bc I am pregnant bc bc DH was up alllllllll night with his allergies. He was sniffing and blowing his nose for hourssssssssssssssssssss. I feel really bad for him but when this happens he really needs to go in the other room he can't keep me up all night. I am so tired and cranky and after such a stressful day yesterday on my body I really needed to sleep. He went downstairs for a bit but then came back and for hours again kept me up. I can't wait for the day bed to arrive this way when that happens he can go sleep in a nice bed in the next room. I can't even sleep in now that he is at work bc I have to wait for the carpet people to come since those workers destroyeddddd my carpet ugh.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thankyou HAYLEY for the parcel I nuv the little turtle and the little cardigan :hugs: such a thoughtful turtle! x


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarah your very welcome glad they arrived ok

addie have you posted any baby shower pic's?


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Sarah your very welcome glad they arrived ok
> 
> addie have you posted any baby shower pic's?

I am attempting to put them on the computer. I am used to just putting them on the computer from my phone so lets see if I can get these up from my camera.


----------



## new mummy2010

Your welcome Ginge .........hope they come in useful real soon for you
god job they came before you move

nearly evryone should have a turtle now all the same :)


----------



## new mummy2010

addie25 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah your very welcome glad they arrived ok
> 
> addie have you posted any baby shower pic's?
> 
> I am attempting to put them on the computer. I am used to just putting them on the computer from my phone so lets see if I can get these up from my camera.Click to expand...

Uhhh can't wait was i fun?


----------



## addie25

It was a lot of fun :thumbup::thumbup: It says pictures are uploading so now trying to find them :shrug::shrug:


----------



## addie25

How do you transfer an entire file onto facebook to make an album instead of one picture at a time?? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

you have to upload photos individually or by using the Ctrl button and clicking the ones you want to upload as an album


----------



## Sarachka

When you create the album it should give you an option to "bulk upload" or something like that. Or when you go to select the photo, you just select all.


----------



## Sarachka

I'm in the bath. What will be interesting is whether or not I can get out!


----------



## mummyApril

I'd rather send to my turts than anyone else tbh x


----------



## addie25

I put some pics on facebook. Trying to figure out how to add more and still cant figure out how to put them on here from my camera.


----------



## addie25

Ok I have over 200 pics I posted only like 15 or so on facebook bc it takes a long time and bc the pictures are not labeled I can't figure out which to pick to put on here so I took a pic of one on my phone to put on here since I know how to do that. Look on facebook tho if you want to see baby shower pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Loving all the photos and gifts Addie!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

how are all my turts?


Oh you know that book about the parenting:winkwink: 



Its fab lol cant see everyones problem lol


----------



## TrinityMom

x-ginge-x said:


> Okay, my tenancy start date is 26th March I am hoping they don't change it! My tenancy here ends on the 1st of April....I am slowly packing things up that I know we wont use. Less to panic about on the day. I have repaired the skirting that the dog ate with polyfilla! Bad puppy! Got an inspection on wednesday from berneslai homes to check for damage and such. Need to dig out a paintbrush!

That's so exciting! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Trin: how are u?bet ur ready to kill te next person to say

any twinges:haha:



Well i feel guilty for all my moaning about Freya!
she slept 13hrs last night.i woke her up at 9am.:thumbup:
Its amazing! shes amazing! shes like a different child alot more happy and contented.shes been playing on the floor for 30mins on her own without a whinge shes just giggling away.OMG 3 months of hell but so worth it :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

I posted before I went out earlier but it seems to have vanished.

I have to find a high res pic of myself (that I don't hate that doesn't show all the bits of me I despise :wacko:) For Cosmopolitan. They are doing an article on "top Durban women in various fields" and they're featuring me :shock:


----------



## TrinityMom

Clare I'm so happy you found something that works! 

I am ready to bite the head off the next person who bbm's or texts or calls me - turtles excluded because you all know I was having contractions. No one else in the family etc does so as far as they know I'm only due on Thursday

Turns out Tori is more intuitive than I gave her credit for. My mw was at another birth yesterday so it would have been insane if she had come. I have a back up gynae but we don't have back up mw's. I was discussing it with DH and said if my mw can't make it for whatever reason, then I am not going to hospital but will call the paramedics when I am pushing so that if anything happens after she's out - if she needs oxygen or I am bleeding they can assist

DH is so embarrassed because I told the mw our evening's plan's and she told him to save a little bit of energy to help her carry the birth equipment :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> I posted before I went out earlier but it seems to have vanished.
> 
> I have to find a high res pic of myself (that I don't hate that doesn't show all the bits of me I despise :wacko:) For Cosmopolitan. They are doing an article on "top Durban women in various fields" and they're featuring me :shock:

oh wow!:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Clare I'm so happy you found something that works!
> 
> I am ready to bite the head off the next person who bbm's or texts or calls me - turtles excluded because you all know I was having contractions. No one else in the family etc does so as far as they know I'm only due on Thursday
> 
> Turns out Tori is more intuitive than I gave her credit for. My mw was at another birth yesterday so it would have been insane if she had come. I have a back up gynae but we don't have back up mw's. I was discussing it with DH and said if my mw can't make it for whatever reason, then I am not going to hospital but will call the paramedics when I am pushing so that if anything happens after she's out - if she needs oxygen or I am bleeding they can assist
> 
> DH is so embarrassed because I told the mw our evening's plan's and she told him to save a little bit of energy to help her carry the birth equipment :haha:

:haha: i tried everything nothing worked:haha: 4 days bloody late:haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> I posted before I went out earlier but it seems to have vanished.
> 
> I have to find a high res pic of myself (that I don't hate that doesn't show all the bits of me I despise :wacko:) For Cosmopolitan. They are doing an article on "top Durban women in various fields" and they're featuring me :shock:

OMG TRIN THAT IS AMAZING IM SO HAPPY AND PROUD OF YOU:hugs::happydance:

Will you have to give a personal interview:shrug:

***rant- reece has bit a child at break playing cops and robbers as he sat on him and was squashing hi,m and wouldnt get off him so he said he had no choice, didnt sound like that big of a deal but school just called and want me in at 8.50, i hope no one takes offence to what i say now as it truelly is'nt aimed at anyone or child personally .........But the child has adhd and can do no wrong 9in his mothers eyes and reece has been blamed in the past for things like talking about fire and pushing and shoving this kid etc and i have had a f***ing nough!!
thing that gets me is that its thhe secretary who rang and not the head so i said when he cn be arsed to ring himself if its that serious then i can be arsed to go in!!! and also only if the other kids mum is being made to go in as he was using excessive force on reece who said he was struggling to breatha nd he was really hurting him:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

opinions very welcome:thumbup:

rant over and out phewwww***


----------



## addie25

WOW Trin that is just amazing!!!!!!!!!! I am so proud of you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

Essie when do you go back to work


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I posted before I went out earlier but it seems to have vanished.
> 
> I have to find a high res pic of myself (that I don't hate that doesn't show all the bits of me I despise :wacko:) For Cosmopolitan. They are doing an article on "top Durban women in various fields" and they're featuring me :shock:

Ooh that's fab Trin :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

how are the christening arrangements it has come round so quickly


----------



## new mummy2010

where is munkie today i bbm'd her earlier she said she would be quiet but didnt say why


----------



## Sarachka

babyhopes2010 said:


> how are all my turts?
> 
> 
> Oh you know that book about the parenting:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Its fab lol cant see everyones problem lol


I'm planning on following her basic routine from day 1. I think as a new mum that's kinda what you want - to be told when do to stuff etc.


----------



## Sarachka

Hails sorry don't have much input into your school issue but I totally agree that if Reece is getting all the blame that's really unfair!!

Bethany said this morning he had loads of plans this week but didn't really elaborate. 

I'm still staring at the outfit. I love it! It's exactly my favourite sort of colours. She's going to look so pretty at summer BBQs in it. Talking of summer events and special outfits for girls, that leads me to my next question ... Mums / expectant mums of girls ...

How do you feel about hair accessories, bows, bands, ribbons etc??


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think its each to their own with bows and such. Me personally depends on the child I think if she will leave em alone then yeah, some are really pretty and cute but I dunno.


----------



## TrinityMom

I just passed a MAHOOSIVE mucous plug!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

x-ginge-x said:


> I think its each to their own with bows and such. Me personally depends on the child I think if she will leave em alone then yeah, some are really pretty and cute but I dunno.

I agree. Some look kinda ridiculous but some I think are really adorable, smaller subtle ones. 

I think this is a bit much, even for just a photo shoot

https://suitsforbabies.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/baby-hair-accessories.jpg

and this is just horrible

https://www.baby-bows.com/baby-bows.jpg

but i think these are so sweet!

https://www.babyheirlooms.com/images/site_images/newborn_baby_bows.jpg

https://images.madeinchina.com/p/215/3128215/Sweet-Girls-Hair-Accessories-Baby-hair-bows-Baby_3128215.jpg

https://www.ellaandkate.com/images/Baby%20Hair%20Bow.jpg


Russia is BIG on a bows, it's kinda like a right of passage that every Russian girl has a photo of her on her first day of school with a massive bow and a bitch-face. I'll probably do something like this once, in the privacy of our own home, just for my own amusement lol

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/136/351696699_32a1a958a8_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Trin!!!! so excited!!! :dance:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> Yay, Trin!!!! so excited!!! :dance:

:hugs: Getting some bh's and Tori is WRIGGLING LIKE MAD!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I just passed a MAHOOSIVE mucous plug!!!!

eeeekkkkkkk!


----------



## mummyApril

i was going to reply to everyone but Trin made me too excited 

i will tell you what im making for dinner though, its new so i dont know how it will turn out, but its hunters chicken, which is chicken breast, cheese and bacon topped with a bbq type sauce, alongside i have roasted Mediterranean vegetables and rice mmmmmmmm


----------



## addie25

Carpet cleaners are here lets see if they can get it up. My MIL is at the store now telling them she wants them to just replace the carpet bc it was new and why should we have a new carpet damaged and then cleaned it wont feel the same after it has been cleaned even if it looks nice. I hope they agree to a new carpet.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Early evening greetings Turts:flower:

Trin can I have your autograph? :kiss: That's_ very _cool and I DO HOPE THEY PAY YOU!! I'm proud of you :hugs: 

Yes indeed a busy day my lovelies- but rather boring stuff so not entirely worth mentioning- much administration to sort out because there's a problem with my Health Insurance- my silly work are being slow about sending me a confirmation of my 'date de limite congé parental':growlmad: It has a domino effect on the reimboursement of my hospital and diabetes treatments so I've been doing lots of phoning and paperwork today for the CAF. Plus the usual housework and grocery shopping.

And as I mentioned to Trin by bbm, our dishwasher's waters broke in her honour so we had a flooded kitchen this morning so had that to sort out :shipw:

I also booked all my next appointments and my visit of the maternity unit and my meeting with the anaethetist and have started putting my hospital bag together :thumbup: I'm getting VERY excited about having a baby:happydance:

Then the rest of the day was spent having lovely games and cuddles with monkeypants and I knitted a sleeve- just one more to go now:wacko:

I have some English homework to help with...back in a little bit....

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> I just passed a MAHOOSIVE mucous plug!!!!

YAYAYYA!!!!! Does that hurt??


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> Essie when do you go back to work

25th march :cry: just under 3 weeks. Mat leave officially ended yesterday, I'm now on holiday til then. 



new mummy2010 said:


> how are the christening arrangements it has come round so quickly

I know it's come round really fast. I've just been making decorations for the cake. I've got my bunting to finish as well and various food to prepare. It's going to be a busy week!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Trin!!!! so excited!!! :dance:
> 
> :hugs: Getting some bh's and Tori is WRIGGLING LIKE MAD!!!!Click to expand...

Wahoooo! I hope this means Tori time, soon!!

With your boys did labour start soon after losing your plug?


----------



## Essie

TrinityMom said:


> I just passed a MAHOOSIVE mucous plug!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

:yipee: for mucous plug! :yipee:


----------



## Sarachka

*bethany I want to see / know what is going in your hospital bag!!*


----------



## Sarachka

I thought babies stopped moving nearer to labour / in labour. Man, I need to read a book on this stuff ... or join a forum!


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> i will tell you what im making for dinner though, its new so i dont know how it will turn out, but its hunters chicken, which is chicken breast, cheese and bacon topped with a bbq type sauce, alongside i have roasted Mediterranean vegetables and rice mmmmmmmm

Sounds yummo. I keep meaning to make something like this for OH but without the bacon of course, but I just don't cook any more lol


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> I thought babies stopped moving nearer to labour / in labour. Man, I need to read a book on this stuff ... or join a forum!

Rhyko was pretty squirmy right up until he was in the birth canal. I bet it's maybe one of those things that is slightly different for everyone :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i will tell you what im making for dinner though, its new so i dont know how it will turn out, but its hunters chicken, which is chicken breast, cheese and bacon topped with a bbq type sauce, alongside i have roasted Mediterranean vegetables and rice mmmmmmmm
> 
> Sounds yummo. I keep meaning to make something like this for OH but without the bacon of course, but I just don't cook any more lolClick to expand...

i hardly cooked while pregnant, kids didnt want sick in their food haha (they ate i had to teach Jay)


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> I thought babies stopped moving nearer to labour / in labour. Man, I need to read a book on this stuff ... or join a forum!
> 
> Rhyko was pretty squirmy right up until he was in the birth canal. I bet it's maybe one of those things that is slightly different for everyone :thumbup:Click to expand...

same with James no difference in movement when my waters broke :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> how are all my turts?
> 
> 
> Oh you know that book about the parenting:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Its fab lol cant see everyones problem lol
> 
> 
> I'm planning on following her basic routine from day 1. I think as a new mum that's kinda what you want - to be told when do to stuff etc.Click to expand...

MAJOR EDIT!!

OK JUST SKIPPED A FEW PAGES AND I THINK THE WOMENS CRAZY:haha:


SO FIRST PAGES ARE OK.AND THIS IS THE TAMER BOOK GEEZZ

THIS COULD BE VERY DANGEROUS IN THE WRONG HANDS:wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg!!! The PLUG!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

can u feel it? a tori electricity in the air! :yipee:


----------



## newbie_ttc

look at that.... avocado much? :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Newbie!! I can't believe you are so far along already!!! :dance:

Have you told everyone, yet? Your family? Friends? I haven't seen any announcements on FB!


----------



## Mollykins

I miss you all and feel awful that I can't keep up... especially when I see Tori is coming! I feel ecstatic for Trin. I wish you the most blissful baby girl birth. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> I put some pics on facebook. Trying to figure out how to add more and still cant figure out how to put them on here from my camera.

i saw your facebook pics! everything looked so nice, those cakes were adorable too. You looked amazing my dear. u make caring twins look easy on those pics! :thumbup:



TrinityMom said:


> I posted before I went out earlier but it seems to have vanished.
> 
> I have to find a high res pic of myself (that I don't hate that doesn't show all the bits of me I despise :wacko:) For Cosmopolitan. They are doing an article on "top Durban women in various fields" and they're featuring me :shock:

Oooh! that is *SO* :coolio: way to go trin!! i know someone famous now :smug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

adddie i dont think i got u on my FB :(

can i have ur address?x


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I just passed a MAHOOSIVE mucous plug!!!!
> 
> YAYAYYA!!!!! Does that hurt??Click to expand...

Nope, no pain but a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

LunaLady said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Trin!!!! so excited!!! :dance:
> 
> :hugs: Getting some bh's and Tori is WRIGGLING LIKE MAD!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wahoooo! I hope this means Tori time, soon!!
> 
> With your boys did labour start soon after losing your plug?Click to expand...

I only remember losing my plug during labour not before


----------



## newbie_ttc

LunaLady said:


> Newbie!! I can't believe you are so far along already!!! :dance:
> 
> Have you told everyone, yet? Your family? Friends? I haven't seen any announcements on FB!

everyone pretty much knows now with the exception of my co-workers (boss excluded). my friends are all so excited, it's the sweetest thing. i was really nervous that some would be upset with me b/c they didn't find out as soon as i got a positive pregnancy test, but i think the excitement of the news overshadowed that. one of my friends that i waited to tell made me feel bad b/c she just found out she is expecting her 2nd and told me less than 12 hrs after she found out... before even telling her husband! 



Mollykins said:


> I miss you all and feel awful that I can't keep up... especially when I see Tori is coming! I feel ecstatic for Trin. I wish you the most blissful baby girl birth. :hugs:

miss u molls! :hugs: how is little Leo doing? better i hope


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> adddie i dont think i got u on my FB :(
> 
> can i have ur address?x

Send me a request :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

cant find ya ;(


----------



## Mollykins

Newbie, I miss you my darling. I can't believe you are carrying an avacado! I'm sick now, first time since... Well, a long time. :haha: I assume its all stress due to the move. I'm trying my best to flush it out. How are you feeling? Pregnancy treating you well? Nuv you sweets :kiss:

Trin? You are going to be in the cosmopolitan? Meee-yow. :winkwink: when? I must buy it as I know the famous woman in it. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> cant find ya ;(

I sent you a PM with my full name so you can look me up.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Newbie, I miss you my darling. I can't believe you are carrying an avacado! I'm sick now, first time since... Well, a long time. :haha: I assume its all stress due to the move. I'm trying my best to flush it out. How are you feeling? Pregnancy treating you well? Nuv you sweets :kiss:
> 
> Trin? You are going to be in the cosmopolitan? Meee-yow. :winkwink: when? I must buy it as I know the famous woman in it. :thumbup:

oh molly! i hope it's just a bug and goes away quickly. that's the last thing u need these days. as for me, each day gets more tolerable, at least, that's the way it's been for about a week now. i think the nausea is finally packing up and leaving. :happydance: i ate breakfast and lunch and feel pretty darn close to normal! the fatigue still comes and goes tho, but i'd much rather deal with that than the nausea. how is the move going?? not long now for you! :dance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Box by box, bit by bit... i'll be packed and ready when the time comes... no panic no stress just slowly packing away all stuff I know I won't be using. Feeling quite relaxed about it :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I LOVE BOWS!!
Holly and I had matching bows on my wedding day:cloud9: Holly looked so sweet, I just made a little cream satin one to go with her dress pinned onto a hairclip. She didn't have much hair to pin it to at the time:haha: Almost a year ago now!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF8142.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4









DSCF8141.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









DSCF8129.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newbie_ttc

HollyMonkey said:


> I LOVE BOWS!!
> Holly and I had matching bows on my wedding day:cloud9: Holly looked so sweet, I just made a little cream satin one to go with her dress pinned onto a hairclip. She didn't have much hair to pin it to at the time:haha: Almost a year ago now!!

quite shocking how much she's changed compared to your avatar. :cry: any big plans for next monday??


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka I have a list from the hospital- I'll post it after my bike session which I must do now an hour after eating.... :bike:

Hi Molly and Newbie :hugs: hope you're still there when I'm back from cycling!!


----------



## Crunchie

Yay Trin .... For the plug and cosmo....

What a strange thing to have ever written lol ?! 

I have no idea about bows, my daughter is a baldy !


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I LOVE BOWS!!
> Holly and I had matching bows on my wedding day:cloud9: Holly looked so sweet, I just made a little cream satin one to go with her dress pinned onto a hairclip. She didn't have much hair to pin it to at the time:haha: Almost a year ago now!!

awwwwwwwwww like Newbs said it's crazy she's changed so much!!



HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka I have a list from the hospital- I'll post it after my bike session which I must do now an hour after eating.... :bike:
> 
> Hi Molly and Newbie :hugs: hope you're still there when I'm back from cycling!!

yayz"!


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, meant to say congrats on the Cosmo article!! That's great!! You're a superstar! :dance:


----------



## Mollykins

B, Aww she is so cute and babyish in those pics. Such an adorable big girl now. :awww: 

Newbs, 2.5 more weeks :shock: The packing and such is moving along. My house is in SHAMBLES! 
I'm glad you're feeling better now. Did I mention my OH said, "...it'd be fun to have another boy though." as an add on to our conversation about 3 children being enough. :shock: I'm not sure what he meant by that but I'm sure that I'm too afraid to ask. :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

Every time I yawn it feels like my throat is going to rip open. Urgh.

Luna, how are you?


----------



## mummyApril

dinner was amaze!
 



Attached Files:







IMG03077-20120305-1924.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummyApril

Molly im sorry youre ill i hope youre better soon!


----------



## TrinityMom

Contractions 4 min apart. Still REALLY manageable :thumbup: If they carry on like this I'll start filling the pool and call the mw


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Every time I yawn it feels like my throat is going to rip open. Urgh.
> 
> Luna, how are you?

Sorry you're sick, Mollz! That's no very fair! :nope:

I'm doing well. Getting some good sleep these days, Rhyko has been doing 6 hour stretches at night, only waking once about 3am. SOOOO nice it has been!


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Contractions 4 min apart. Still REALLY manageable :thumbup: If they carry on like this I'll start filling the pool and call the mw

:dance: exciting!!!!

I need to go nurse Rhyko down for a nap, but I'll have my phone for lurking for updates!!! :dance:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooooh Tori's a coming Tori's a coming someone warm the towels and boil the kettle :D


----------



## Mollykins

I've got the water on Trin! Come on baby Tori!


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Contractions 4 min apart. Still REALLY manageable :thumbup: If they carry on like this I'll start filling the pool and call the mw


oooh! this is so exciting! :wohoo: and might i add, pretty cool that you are still on with us! i nuv it and nuv u trin!! :hugs: thanks for keeping us updated, and we get special bbm privileges to boot! :smug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

newbie_ttc said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Contractions 4 min apart. Still REALLY manageable :thumbup: If they carry on like this I'll start filling the pool and call the mw
> 
> 
> oooh! this is so exciting! :wohoo: and might i add, pretty cool that you are still on with us! i nuv it and nuv u trin!! :hugs: thanks for keeping us updated, and we get special bbm privileges to boot! :smug:Click to expand...

i have bbm................ need messgaed too LOL


----------



## newbie_ttc

is it just me or did anyone have to deal with heart palpitations during their pregnancies? i've always had them for as long as i can remember, but now that i am pregnant they are more frequent, since about my 12th week or so. i hear it's normal in pregnancy but it worries the crap out of me and really annoying :( i've gone to see a specialist, but i have yet to schedule my follow up.


----------



## Mollykins

Aww Newbs. I've no experience in the heart palpitations. Sounds scary to experience though. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Aww Newbs. I've no experience in the heart palpitations. Sounds scary to experience though. :hugs:

tis no fun that's for sure! :nope: i wish they could just give me a pill for it to make them stop. as soon as i get some time off from work, i'm going back to the cardiologist. i made the mistake of going one morning during work hours and it took me nearly 3 hrs!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i HAD THEM I THINK IT WAS MORE ANXIETY BASED WENT TO DRS AND HE SAID ITS FINE JUST LITTLE SCARY SOMETIMES.HAVENT HAD THEM SINCE.....SOZ CAPS


----------



## TrinityMom

Ok, putting a geyser of hot water in the pool so we have time for the geyser to heat up again and then going to try get some sleep

I'll bbm with news...


----------



## Mollykins

Just had tea and toast with youngest DD, she tells me, "Mommy, I very much like tea with honey, it makes my system feel better." :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> is it just me or did anyone have to deal with heart palpitations during their pregnancies? i've always had them for as long as i can remember, but now that i am pregnant they are more frequent, since about my 12th week or so. i hear it's normal in pregnancy but it worries the crap out of me and really annoying :( i've gone to see a specialist, but i have yet to schedule my follow up.

If there wasn't a cardio issue diagnosed before then it might be anaemia. Has your Hb been checked?


----------



## Mollykins

Ooh Trin! I am so excited!


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> is it just me or did anyone have to deal with heart palpitations during their pregnancies? i've always had them for as long as i can remember, but now that i am pregnant they are more frequent, since about my 12th week or so. i hear it's normal in pregnancy but it worries the crap out of me and really annoying :( i've gone to see a specialist, but i have yet to schedule my follow up.
> 
> If there wasn't a cardio issue diagnosed before then it might be anaemia. Has your Hb been checked?Click to expand...

^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Oh trin ur hilarious! shes in bloody labour and shes still dishing out advice. OH i Nuv you! :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

:wohoo: Tori's coming! Tori's coming! Tori's coming! :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

newbie_ttc said:


> is it just me or did anyone have to deal with heart palpitations during their pregnancies? i've always had them for as long as i can remember, but now that i am pregnant they are more frequent, since about my 12th week or so. i hear it's normal in pregnancy but it worries the crap out of me and really annoying :( i've gone to see a specialist, but i have yet to schedule my follow up.

yes i did but that was down to anxiety which i didnt know about, i just thought i was tired, they got worse when i was tired, hope they ease for you :(


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Ok, putting a geyser of hot water in the pool so we have time for the geyser to heat up again and then going to try get some sleep
> 
> I'll bbm with news...

my phone will be on so you can bbm me at anytime and i can update on here! no matter of time Trin :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent Trin!! :happydance: So exciting! You haven't been up this late on BnB in weeks :wohoo: 

Ref. pics of Holly a year ago- I find it incredible when I see how new and clean and fluffy Monkey was a year ago and his eyes weren't all scratched! :haha:

*SARACHKA!-*
This is the list from my hospital- my translation might be odd since I don't always know the English words for baby vocab! Remember in France we all stay 3 days for a normal birth, whereas in the UK they kick you out the same day, so you may not need so much :thumbup: The table lamp made me laugh but I'm deffo taking one, at my last hospital they didn't suggest that and I had that awful neon strip lighting to put on each feed! 

For me-

Nightwear that opens easily if breastfeeding
Disposable knickers, big size and preferably netting ones
Can of water spray
Radio or MP3 player
Comfy clothes for daywear, with breastfeeding bra
Big sanitary towels
Toilet bag 
Towel
Flip flops for the shower
Small table lamp for night feeds
Slippers
Breast feeding cushion

For Baby 

4 bodies
2 cardigans (just 1 if summer)
4 pyjamas
1 hat
4 pairs socks
Sleeping bag
2 towels
Towelling bibs
1 brush/comb for baby


(the hospital says it the provides nappies and baby toiletries but I'll take some nappies just in case! And I'll take knitting and a book and camera!! But as I say we get 3 days :thumbup:)


----------



## newbie_ttc

babyhopes2010 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> is it just me or did anyone have to deal with heart palpitations during their pregnancies? i've always had them for as long as i can remember, but now that i am pregnant they are more frequent, since about my 12th week or so. i hear it's normal in pregnancy but it worries the crap out of me and really annoying :( i've gone to see a specialist, but i have yet to schedule my follow up.
> 
> If there wasn't a cardio issue diagnosed before then it might be anaemia. Has your Hb been checked?Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Oh trin ur hilarious! shes in bloody labour and shes still dishing out advise. OH i Nuv you! :kiss:Click to expand...

:haha: i was thinking the same thing!! nevermind the fact that she's about to have a baby! :dohh:

but in answer to your question, i was supposed to wear a monitor for a month that records up to 4 "events" at a time. after the 4th one u have to call the monitoring place and transmit the recordings over the phone but that got really old really quickly b/c i can have as many 10 or 12 in an hr. plus every time it records an event it makes this loud piercing noise that lasts 1 minute.... not to convenient during work! sooo needless to say i haven't really been wearing it, but i did get some monitoring done. i am also supposed to have an ultrasound of my heart done before i go back to the doctor, so we'll see what comes of it. i did have a full blood work up done, and everything seemed to come back normal. i haven't discussed it with the dr yet, but they mailed me the results and everything said 'normal'. Whew! enough about me, BACK TO LADY TORI!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight my lovelies, bedtime for chimps https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/Singe1301.gif

Trin my darling enjoy this birth- I know you've been looking forward to it for a long time, and I also know you will be just fantastic at guiding your mind and body and spirit (and your DH :haha:) through it :hugs: I love you lots and lots and will have serene and beautiful thoughts and dreams for you tonight xxxxxxx :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i shall be waiting all night

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u489/roseofsharon33/GIF%20Response/anticipation.gif


----------



## kit_cat

Ahhh B, I was going to ask you about Brittany..we're about to book. Never mind, think I've found somewhere loverly :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r191/kandigurl_photo/Up_and_down_2.gif
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r191/kandigurl_photo/Up_and_down_2.gifhttps://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r191/kandigurl_photo/Up_and_down_2.gif
https://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz186/willisnowell/Gifs/monkey_jumping_up_down_lg_clr.gifhttps://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz186/willisnowell/Gifs/monkey_jumping_up_down_lg_clr.gifhttps://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz186/willisnowell/Gifs/monkey_jumping_up_down_lg_clr.gifhttps://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz186/willisnowell/Gifs/monkey_jumping_up_down_lg_clr.gif
https://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b411/chichevache/gifs/turtlebrushdance.gif
https://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b411/chichevache/gifs/turtlebrushdance.gif
https://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b411/chichevache/gifs/turtlebrushdance.gif


----------



## Mollykins

Wow Newbs, that sounds serious. :(


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Wow Newbs, that sounds serious. :(

i'm trying not to think too much of it. i'm just glad all the bases are being covered to make sure it's nothing serious. i want to make sure that if there is a real problem i find out before i'm in the throws of labor! i'm sure it's nothing, just the pregnancy and anxiety is what set everything off. i was so freaking nervous the day of my 12 wk appt that i literally worried myself sick. 

i'll keep you guys updated on what happens. thanks for the concern :hugs: I really didn't mean to distract from the excitement of tori tho! :dohh:


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> is it just me or did anyone have to deal with heart palpitations during their pregnancies? i've always had them for as long as i can remember, but now that i am pregnant they are more frequent, since about my 12th week or so. i hear it's normal in pregnancy but it worries the crap out of me and really annoying :( i've gone to see a specialist, but i have yet to schedule my follow up.

Addie and I have both had them too



Mollykins said:


> Just had tea and toast with youngest DD, she tells me, "Mommy, I very much like tea with honey, it makes my system feel better." :haha:

My OH would be so proud! Did DD also claim it can cure every ailment ever?!



HollyMonkey said:


> Excellent Trin!! :happydance: So exciting! You haven't been up this late on BnB in weeks :wohoo:
> 
> Ref. pics of Holly a year ago- I find it incredible when I see how new and clean and fluffy Monkey was a year ago and his eyes weren't all scratched! :haha:
> 
> *SARACHKA!-*
> This is the list from my hospital- my translation might be odd since I don't always know the English words for baby vocab! Remember in France we all stay 3 days for a normal birth, whereas in the UK they kick you out the same day, so you may not need so much :thumbup: The table lamp made me laugh but I'm deffo taking one, at my last hospital they didn't suggest that and I had that awful neon strip lighting to put on each feed!
> 
> For me-
> 
> Nightwear that opens easily if breastfeeding
> Disposable knickers, big size and preferably netting ones
> Can of water spray
> Radio or MP3 player
> Comfy clothes for daywear, with breastfeeding bra
> Big sanitary towels
> Toilet bag
> Towel
> Flip flops for the shower
> Small table lamp for night feeds
> Slippers
> Breast feeding cushion
> 
> For Baby
> 
> 4 bodies
> 2 cardigans (just 1 if summer)
> 4 pyjamas
> 1 hat
> 4 pairs socks
> Sleeping bag
> 2 towels
> Towelling bibs
> 1 brush/comb for baby
> 
> 
> (the hospital says it the provides nappies and baby toiletries but I'll take some nappies just in case! And I'll take knitting and a book and camera!! But as I say we get 3 days :thumbup:)

I wondered about socks. I only packed 1 pair as most of the sleep suits have feet, plus she's not going to be walking or on the floor so a newborn can wear he same pair over and over right?


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> is it just me or did anyone have to deal with heart palpitations during their pregnancies? i've always had them for as long as i can remember, but now that i am pregnant they are more frequent, since about my 12th week or so. i hear it's normal in pregnancy but it worries the crap out of me and really annoying :( i've gone to see a specialist, but i have yet to schedule my follow up.
> 
> If there wasn't a cardio issue diagnosed before then it might be anaemia. Has your Hb been checked?Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Oh trin ur hilarious! shes in bloody labour and shes still dishing out advise. OH i Nuv you! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i was thinking the same thing!! nevermind the fact that she's about to have a baby! :dohh:
> 
> but in answer to your question, i was supposed to wear a monitor for a month that records up to 4 "events" at a time. after the 4th one u have to call the monitoring place and transmit the recordings over the phone but that got really old really quickly b/c i can have as many 10 or 12 in an hr. plus every time it records an event it makes this loud piercing noise that lasts 1 minute.... not to convenient during work! sooo needless to say i haven't really been wearing it, but i did get some monitoring done. i am also supposed to have an ultrasound of my heart done before i go back to the doctor, so we'll see what comes of it. i did have a full blood work up done, and everything seemed to come back normal. i haven't discussed it with the dr yet, but they mailed me the results and everything said 'normal'. Whew! enough about me, BACK TO LADY TORI!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Newbs...I have suffered palpitations when not pregnant and during my pregnancy. When I wasn't pregnant and I was having a lot of them, I ended up with a machine hooked up to me although it was only for 24 hours. I then gave the machine back in to the hopital and they analysed the readings from the machine. Came back inconclusive :shrug: I still get them from time to time although not to the same extent you describe. Hope you get to the bottom of them :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Oh Molly! Can't believe you're not well now :nope: Sucks! I hope the packing is at least coming along :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

Switttttt swoooooooo! How sexy!

https://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/412/090/389/389090412_037.jpg

Are these really necessary?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Switttttt swoooooooo! How sexy!
> 
> https://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/412/090/389/389090412_037.jpg
> 
> Are these really necessary?

:rofl:

Unfortunately I'd say yes, they are necessary. Not to scare you or anything but the amount of blood in the first day or two is quite alarming..at least it was for me. Sorry if that's TMI..I just wish someone had prepared me for it.


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Switttttt swoooooooo! How sexy!
> 
> https://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/412/090/389/389090412_037.jpg
> 
> Are these really necessary?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Unfortunately I'd say yes, they are necessary. Not to scare you or anything but the amount of blood in the first day or two is quite alarming..at least it was for me. Sorry if that's TMI..I just wish someone had prepared me for it.Click to expand...

No no, scare away! I need the honesty.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, I just asked DD if tea with honey and toast makes you feel better no matter what is sick. She yes it does, "dont you know that mom?" :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

II agree with Kit, the blood loss in the first 2 or 3 days is startling.


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarah, I just asked DD if tea with honey and toast makes you feel better no matter what is sick. She yes it does, "dont you know that mom?" :haha:

Charlie recons a spoonful of honey will cure my back pain


----------



## Crunchie

Sarachka said:


> Switttttt swoooooooo! How sexy!
> 
> https://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/412/090/389/389090412_037.jpg
> 
> Are these really necessary?

I think I needed to double wear something like this lol !

Silly first time mum bought thin maternity pads .....they did have wings though :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

In some cases, you can require a new set of those darling pants if you sneeze...


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Switttttt swoooooooo! How sexy!
> 
> https://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/412/090/389/389090412_037.jpg
> 
> Are these really necessary?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Unfortunately I'd say yes, they are necessary. Not to scare you or anything but the amount of blood in the first day or two is quite alarming..at least it was for me. Sorry if that's TMI..I just wish someone had prepared me for it.Click to expand...
> 
> No no, scare away! I need the honesty.Click to expand...

Well..just so you know, two of those monstrosities and a large bed pad about 3 hours after Cara was born...completely saturated. They don't put underwear on you afterwards either when you have epidural/episiotomy etc so the pads just rest under/on you. I was horrified when I looked down..maybe this will save you that shock if it happens like that for you. Hope it doesn't :hugs: 

So sorry again if that's too much...like I said, I really wished I knew to expect that.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> In some cases, you can require a new set of those darling pants if you sneeze...

When you stand up...ughhhhhh :wacko: It's all flooding back (see what I did there :blush:)


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, really? I stood up and went to the loo right after my doc stitched me up. :-k


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, really? I stood up and went to the loo right after my doc stitched me up. :-k

I on the other hand was flat on my back due to the epidural. The first time I stood up once the drugs had worn off...well, it wasn't purty :nope: Gravity is a bitch!!


----------



## mummyApril

That's only good thing about c sec I had next to no blood because they 'clear' you out before stitching you up, so didn't really have to worry about that it was like a light period hardly anything at all!


----------



## Crunchie

Oh kit. I didn't know that about epidural and knickers ! 

I remember I thought I had stopped bleeding, then 5 days later in mothercare .... Whoozzzhhh !! Errrrggghhhhhh


----------



## Mollykins

kit_cat said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> In some cases, you can require a new set of those darling pants if you sneeze...
> 
> When you stand up...ughhhhhh :wacko: It's all flooding back (see what I did there :blush:)Click to expand...

:rofl: when I first got up after delivery, I had help from the nurse who slid a towel between my legs so I could walk to the loo without leaving... well... You know.


----------



## kit_cat

Ok, so now that I've made you all ill with the glamour of my pregnancy aftermath I must bid you all a good evening.

Nighty night turts...I am taking my BB and mobile to bed so am ready any time for Tori news!!! :happydance: Cannot wait!!!!!!!!

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

I had an epidural, episiotomy and I tore but I still got up to go to the loo. Though to be fair, I don't think I gave anyone the option to keep me down. Lol. I HAD to get up.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I had an epidural, episiotomy and I tore but I still got up to go to the loo. Though to be fair, I don't think I gave anyone the option to keep me down. Lol. I HAD to get up.

Must have been a different level of epidural because they thought I was going to have a C section so I was rubber woman from my chest down...couldn't have got up if my life depended on it :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Mollykins said:


> Sarah, I just asked DD if tea with honey and toast makes you feel better no matter what is sick. She yes it does, "dont you know that mom?" :haha:

Charlie recons a spoonful of honey will cure my back pain


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Oh kit. I didn't know that about epidural and knickers !
> 
> I remember I thought I had stopped bleeding, then 5 days later in mothercare .... Whoozzzhhh !! Errrrggghhhhhh

:haha: 5 days!! Loving your optimism!! I bled for nearly 3 months :( So depressing.

EDIT...5 days later not only 5 days of bleeding :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I just asked DD if tea with honey and toast makes you feel better no matter what is sick. She yes it does, "dont you know that mom?" :haha:
> 
> Charlie recons a spoonful of honey will cure my back painClick to expand...

Well, can't hurt to try :haha: I like honey :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Honey can help with lots but back pain....? Sorry Charlie.


----------



## Sarachka

*runs and hides*


----------



## Sarachka

In fact I recon if we all had a spoon of honey after labour we wouldn't need those sexy pants!!


----------



## Sarachka

LUNA do you have a link / know what page your birth story is on?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> *runs and hides*

I've said too much...sorry doll. Everyone's experience is different though :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> LUNA do you have a link / know what page your birth story is on?

I never posted it.... :blush: It's really long.


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> LUNA do you have a link / know what page your birth story is on?
> 
> I never posted it.... :blush: It's really long.Click to expand...

Do you know, I was about to say I'd like to read it again because I thought I'd rather rudely forgotten what you wrote....that explains it! Mine was long too but I happily bored you all rigid with it anyway :winkwink: Please post it :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Right, I really am off to bed now.

Night turtles:kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> LUNA do you have a link / know what page your birth story is on?
> 
> I never posted it.... :blush: It's really long.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know, I was about to say I'd like to read it again because I thought I'd rather rudely forgotten what you wrote....that explains it! Mine was long too but I happily bored you all rigid with it anyway :winkwink: Please post it :flower:Click to expand...

Okay. I am rereading it now and will post it once I fix any spelling/grammar mistakes. It's seven word pages long..... :blush:


----------



## newbie_ttc

wait, why did i think i'd read yours?? :dohh: i remember you pushing for a really long time, and you said you zoned out and focused your body to get baby out? was that not you?


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> wait, why did i think i'd read yours?? :dohh: i remember you pushing for a really long time, and you said you zoned out and focused your body to get baby out? was that not you?

I think probably I just talked about it a lot, I don't think I ever posted the whole thing I wrote out.


----------



## LunaLady

Here it is:


Spoiler
I had a massage scheduled for Friday morning at the student clinic, but when I got up that morning I just really felt I couldnt do it. I had gone for the clinic on Wednesday morning just fine, but Friday felt different. At one point that day when I was going pee I thought to myself, I wonder what it will be like when my water breaks I feel like thats going to be today. Im crazy! What am I talking about??
Brandon and I decided to go out to eat for dinner and I thought Gyros sounded really good. We went to our favorite Greek place and because it was busy there, we took our Gyros to-go and ate them on the back porch table. It was a very nice and relaxing dinner.
We started a movie after dinner and I was relaxing on the couch when I felt a bubble of liquid leak and I thought Id gotten too relaxed and was about to pee my pants. I instantly got up and said I needed to use the bathroom  but when I got up more liquid came out and as I hurried to the bathroom I yelled out, Why am I peeing?! 
Once I reached the bathroom, a bit of a gush came out when I sat on the toilet. My underwear and yoga pants were wet enough that I felt I needed to change them. Brandon came to the bathroom looking quizzically at me and I proclaimed that I peed my pants. We both had a laugh at that and I put clean underwear on. Not a moment later, another small gush and my underwear were wet again. It wasnt funny anymore; I felt I knew what was going on, now. Being that I had just put on clean underwear, I looked at them and (sorry, TMI!) smelled it and there was no odor whatsoever. I was mortified. My water had broken. I was 31 weeks 6 days pregnant.
I burst into tears. I picked up my phone and called my midwife. She said I needed to go to the hospital ER. She said to try to be calm and that it was okay to take my time to gather some things to bring with me. She told me I would probably be there for more than a few days, so to bring toiletries and a change of clothes and anything else we might need. I took a shower while Brandon got things together. I put a washcloth in my underwear and we left.
We got in the car about an hour after my water broke and drove the ten minutes to the hospital. I called my parents on the way and they said they would be there as soon as possible. We parked in the ER parking garage and took the elevator up to the ER reception. I told the lady that my water had broken, and even before Id finished my sentence, a security guard was behind me with a wheelchair and there was a sense of urgency to get me to the Birth Center.
At the Birth Center we went to the triage/emergency unit and I told the nurse my information and that my waters had broken. The triage unit was full, and I guess they also felt the urgency of our situation, so they put me in a birthing suite right away. I had to change into a hospital gown and was given an enormous pad and some stretchy underwear to put on. I felt like I was wearing a diaper!
By this time it was about 10:30. My parents arrived and so did my midwife. I was feeling very overwhelmed and scared; not sure what was going to happen or why all of this was happening  too early.
Because I was seeing an independent midwife with the hopes of doing a homebirth, I didnt have an OB at the hospital, so throughout my entire stay I saw the hospitalists  whatever OB was on staff at any given time. The doctor on staff when I arrived was Dr. Czuk. She did a quick sterile vaginal exam and proclaimed my waters had in fact been broken, but my cervix was high, posterior and very closed  good news. She wanted to get me started on an IV for fluids and antibiotics to prevent (or treat) any infection.
Being that I have a needle phobia AND teensy, tiny veins, I was not looking forward to the IV. They brought in an IV Services specialist and she completely mutilated my left hand/wrist. She poked me twice with no luck and then got it  but when she turned on the fluids my wrist and forearm began to burn and puff; obviously filling with fluid. I was in some agonizing pain at that point and told her she needed to take it out! Luckily she was called to the triage and my first nurse was able to calmly get my IV line in and draw blood for labs on the first try. As I am writing this, almost four weeks later, the bruises I sustained from the first lady have finally just gone away a few days ago.
An ultrasound tech came and they checked on baby and his fluid levels. Everything looked good  baby wasnt in distress, his heart rate was fine and he was kicking and moving just like normal. He had a good fluid level for my waters having broken. The tech measured his leg bones and skull circumference and whatnot and asked me, You sure of your due date? Hes measuring about three to four weeks ahead. I said I was sure  there was only one weekend we could have conceived. He measured 35w4d  36w2d and 5 pounds 14 oz.
I was hooked up to everything  fetal monitor, contraction monitor, IV with fluids and antibiotics, BP cuff on my arm to take my BP every 15 minutes, pulsometer, and my temp was taken every half hour. As well, my blood glucose was taken because I had mentioned that I had been treating myself as if I had GD because I had found that my blood sugars rose quite a bit with consumption of carbs/sugars (I had been monitoring at home with a BG monitor).This was the routine for my full first night. I also received a series of steroid shots to help babys lungs mature if he needed to be delivered sooner rather than later. I didnt sleep that night. Not only was there just so much happening to me with the machines and monitors and beeping and whatnot- but my mind was racing with thoughts of how completely unprepared we were! We didnt even have the nursery put together  like AT ALL! And I hadnt washed the baby clothes and diapers and the baby shower was in two weeks, so I didnt have hardly anything as far as baby stuff went Add to that that I was just reaching 32 weeks the next morning. It was too early! I was stressing!
The next morning the next on staff OB (Dr. Morton) came in and told me what would be happening. She said that for now my blood work and urinalysis looked good, but my BP was still high and I still had quite a bit of swelling in my feet/hands  so the threat of pre-eclampsia was there. They were not sure why my water broke; either it was PE related or GD related, or something else entirely  either way I was on bedrest. I could only get up to go to the bathroom. She ordered a GD test and so I had to gulp down the orange syrup and wait an hour. Blood draw revealed elevated BG levels  240. I was ordered on a strict GD diet for the duration of my stay, and I would be poked four times a day to test my sugars. At almost noon on Saturday morning, I was finally allowed to eat. My diet would be one of the biggest concerns for the duration of my hospital stay  as our normal diet at home consists of organic, local, grass fed, etc foods. Needless to say, the hospital fare was not what I was used to.
That weekend went by in a blur of sleepless nights and fitful napping interrupted by BP and BG taking, the fetal monitor needing to be adjusted every time I moved, and bathroom trip after bathroom trip because I was trying to drink tons of water to make sure I was well hydrated so baby would have enough fluid. All the while I continued to leak. I was started on two different oral antibiotics. My parents stayed the weekend and my dad takes care of our dogs. 
Monday morning and the doctor says shes contacted the maternal fetal medicine clinic on campus (where I had my ultrasounds) and they have ordered an amniocentesis and ultrasound and that the only available time they had to see me was just then. Brandon had been at home having breakfast and letting the dogs out (he stayed with me in the hospital for the duration of my stay, but had to go home several times a day to let the dogs out) and so I called him and told him to meet me at the clinic. I was wheeled there by my nurse (the only time I left my room until I delivered) and Brandon arrived while I was waiting for the ultrasound tech to get the room ready.
The ultrasound showed baby was doing well, but the fluid levels were lower than they had been on Friday, but not alarmingly low. The doctor came in and spoke to us about doing the amnio and why they wanted to do it. She said that because I had been seen by the ER and birth center 8 weeks before for UTI/kidney issues that they had reason to fear that I might have an infection in my uterus which could have caused the rupture of membranes. She said that doing the amnio could tell us if there was something going on in there, or if we could buy more time and keep him inside. With tears, we decided to go ahead with it. The procedure was quick and only slightly painful, and I tried my very best to remain calm despite my fear of needles. It was a huge needle. After they collected the fluid for testing, the doctor said that on first glance the fluid looked good, the color was normal.
Back to the room. 
Tuesday. I refuse the 3 hr GD test. The nutritionist comes to see me to discuss my GD diet. She informs me that I should have been given the GD test at least 48 hours after receiving the steroid shot  that the shot will spike blood sugar levels and give false positives. I had my GD test not 12 hours after getting my steroid shot. She tells me a bunch of stuff I know is bologna. She says I need to eat carbs at every meal. Im sorry, but I thought I was supposed to be keeping my blood sugars down?! I had been monitoring my blood sugars at home for months and I knew what my body reacted to and what it didnt. But, I nodded and smiled and listened to her American Diabetes Association food plan and promised to be a good patient. After she leaves, Brandon and I discuss how to get me food thats actually good for me. In the meantime, Im ordering from the hospital room service menu things I know wont spike my sugars. My sugars continue to be high on Tuesday and the first half of Wednesday, though not overly so. Its also time for an IV change, which I am dreading. They bring in another (different) IV services nurse and she gets a good vein on the first try. I am so relieved. 
Wednesday. The physical therapist comes to give me some stretches and whatnot to do. Shes impressed by my knowledge of muscles. I tell her Im a massage therapist. The preliminary results of the amnio show no infection present. They will continue the culturing and report those results at a later date.
Thursday. I weigh myself (had Brandon bring our scale from home) and Ive lost five pounds since coming to the hospital. Im getting upset by the hospital food, but Im not sure what to do about it. I feel like I cant bring my own food in because Im made to order the GD diet food from the hospital menu. And I am delivered a GD diet snack three times a day Im supposed to eat (I think I only ate two of the dozen or more that I got). I share my concern with the nurse (Andriette) and she really feels for me. She has the nutritionist come back so that I tell her my concern. I was afraid the nutritionist would chastise me, but she shows her sympathy and commends me on valuing my nutrition. She says that usually she has a hard time getting her diabetic patients to eat three meals a day and not chips and pop for snacks. She is fine with Brandon bringing in meats for me, and she offers to go to the store and get me other things I feel comfortable eating. It was very kind. I felt a lot better after speaking with her. From this point on, I am eating mostly my own food with a base of hospital food (because I *have* to order something three times a day, GD diet rules.)
Friday. I want to go home. I feel like I can take care of myself at home. Im tired of being in the hospital and I want to eat all my own food and sleep in my own bed. I want to get ready for baby and see my cats and dogs. Im feeling tired and done! Another IV change and this time its not so good. The IV services nurse (another different one) gives me one thats painful and makes my arm ache. The doctor orders a PICC line to be put in the following day. (A PICC line is a large IV that they thread into a main artery and toward the heart. Mine was placed in the inside of my right upper arm and threaded for 40 centimeters into my artery toward my heart. With this they can draw blood for labs and delivery IV fluids/meds as necessary. And it can be in place for up to 30 days.) I am to keep a warm water blanket on my arm for 48 hours to encourage good circulation. Its very warm, and even with the AC on in my room (and all the nurses asking me if Im warm enough because my room is so frigid) Im still boiling. I forgo any modesty and sleep naked besides my huge diaper of a pad.
Saturday. BP has been sky high over night, so the doctor (Dr. Sausbee) orders a blood panel. I get blood drawn and its sent to the lab with a stat order. A bit later the doctor returns and says that my blood panel showed elevated liver enzymes beyond what hes comfortable with and that hes contacted the maternal fetal medicine doctors for their opinion. They said that with the high BP, and the suddenly very elevated liver enzymes that Im at risk of going into full blown eclampsia and should deliver. I call my parents and they come to the hospital. The PICC line is put in place. Im terrified and crying and shaking and because its considered a sterile procedure, my parents and Brandon cannot be in the room. Luckily my nurse, Isa, is able to stay and she comforts me. The whole thing takes about an hour. The lady who put my bad IV in the day before is performing it. Shes crazy and rough and is making the procedure more painful than it needs to be, I think. Once in place, another blood draw is done and Im started on a magnesium drip and IV fluids. The bolus of magnesium they give me at the start is intense and Im suddenly burning hot and my arms and legs go tingly for a while. The magnesium is supposed to keep my BP down and prevent the seizures and strokes associated with eclampsia, but its also a muscle relaxer. Because of this I am now bedridden; I cant get up even to pee. Even though I dont feel like my legs are too tired to get up, it is doctors orders. I want to avoid a catheter, so I opt to try the bedpan. First attempt and Im sitting in a puddle of my own urine by the end. I cry and just get the catheter. After the magnesium has been dripping for a few hours the doctor returns and starts a Pitocin drip as well. It takes several hours before I start to feel any cramping, and it feels manageable. By midnight, Im feeling cramps that feel like menstrual cramps and they are ten or so minutes apart. I am able to get a few blinks of sleep between them.
Sunday. Ive gotten a bit of sleep overnight because the contractions are not too bad, yet. Im almost at the maximum dosage of Pitocin when finally the contractions intensify. It hits me like a ton of bricks and for the next seven hours I shake and rock and roll around in my bed trying my hardest to get comfortable and breathe away the pain. Im still attached to: the fetal monitor, the contraction monitor, the magnesium drip, the Pitocin drip, the IV fluids, the catheter, the BP monitor and the lower leg compression devices to prevent clotting in my legs. It makes movement very difficult. Plus, the PICC line is so, so tender and Im not comfortable laying on that side. The doctor checks me early Sunday afternoon after the six hours of hard contractions and says Im just 1 centimeter dilated. He orders the Pitocin drip to stop and hes going to start the doses of Cytotec once the contractions subside. It takes until after midnight before the contractions finally fade away.
Monday. About 1 am the (different) doctor comes in and tells me what their plan is. They are going to put this pill (Cytotec) behind my cervix to help it soften and ripen. It may cause contractions to pick up, which is my bodys response to the cervix softening, he says. They will put the pill in every four hours, up to six doses. I tell him that Im not sure I can do again - what I had done the day before. I ask if I can just do a c-section. He tells me blankly that whether I want an elective c-section or do the cytotec, nothing is happening immediately. And, he says, the anesthesiologist isnt going to be happy about coming in for an elective c-section in the middle of the night. I feel a bit foolish. They put the first dose in about 2am. I am able to get some sleep between BP and temperature checks. At 6am they insert the second dose. Im feeling a few contractions, so I get some more sleep while I can. 10am and the next dose is put in. I start to feel some more contractions here and there, like menstrual cramps. The doctor checks me and I am 3 cm dilated. 2pm and another dose is inserted and the contractions pick up. Within a few hours the contractions are as strong and as frequent as the Pitocin contractions I experienced the day before. The doctor checks me again and Im still just 3 cm. Im crying and breaking down. I dont think I can keep doing it. The pain is intense and I just cannot do again what I did the day before. Its too much. By now Ive been In labor a day and a half  most of it contracting. Im telling Brandon that I just want a c-section. I just want it done. I cant do it anymore. I cant take the pain and everything attached to me and in me and on me and monitoring me. I want to be anywhere but there! Brandon calls his mom is talking to her about whats going on. Hes accepted that I want a c-section and is telling her that. The tone of his voice and the look on his face is killing me, its more painful than the contractions. I feel like Im letting him and myself down. I dont want a c-section, I really dont  I know that the recovery will be horrible and Ill likely have more trouble with my milk coming in and the baby wont get the birth canal massage. I tell myself I can do it and that it will all be over before I know it. Sucking it up and pretending to ignore my fear of needles, I ask for an epidural. If I am going to do this, I am going to need pain relief. I will not be able to do it without it. An order is put in and about an hour later the anesthesiologist comes in and gives me the epidural. Brandon is there holding me, but he nearly faints and the nurse ends up having to tend to him. He lies on the floor and sips orange juice while the epidural catheter is placed in my spine. I feel pinching and stinging and sharp pains, but its soon gone and my legs start to feel like jell-o. 
Within 30 minutes the pain of the contractions has lessened, but so have the contractions themselves. They drop off to ten minutes apart. Im shattered. I was afraid of the epidural causing the contractions to subside, and even though I asked the nurses and the anesthesiologist, they both said it wouldnt happen. It did. Brandon and my dad leave and get some dinner. Brandon is still shaken a bit by the epidural experience. 
5pm. The doctor checks me again and Im still just 3 cm dilated. The doctor orders the Pitocin drip put back in place. Im put on a higher dose than the day before. I can feel the contractions  the tightening and the pressure, but not the splitting pain. Im so thankful. I am able to sleep a bit between the contractions. He comes in again to check on me a few hours later and says that hes not going to check my dilation again until the morning. Hes got a c-section to do, he says, and so hell be back in a few hours to see how Im doing. Meanwhile, my mom says she wants to watch the season premiere of dancing with the stars. I turn it on for her and Brandon reads (and watches the show). My contractions are getting more intense, and although I cant feel pain, per se, I can feel the pressure. I close my eyes and begin going to another place. I envision my body doing what it needs to do  dilating and moving the baby down into the birth canal. With every contraction I embrace the pressure and do deep breathing to breathe the baby down. Between contractions I relax and open my eyes and watch a few silly dances and then resume my meditation when the next contractions starts. Im feeling the pressure build lower and lower and I tell the nurse. She says to tell her if Im feeling lots of pressure in my bottom. I tell her I am feeling pressure there, Im just not sure how much is lots. Just after the show got done (two hours later) the doctor comes back to check on me. The nurse tells him Im feeling pressure in my bottom, and so he opts to check me, even though its only a quarter after 10pm. 
This moment I will never forget. He checks me and announces, You are 9 centimeters. We need to get you on a labor bed! I am so relieved! I am laughing and smiling and so, so happy. A whole crew of people suddenly appear and Im moved onto a labor bed (I was still in my more comfortable extended stay hospital bed). My legs work better than everyone expects, and I can move myself pretty well. Once on the labor bed, the doctor has me do a few practice pushes. He tells me to push into my bottom, like I have to poop. So, I do. Im afraid Im going to actually poop! He and the nurses all say how good I am doing with my pushes and theres a sort of mad dash to get me to the delivery room. I have to deliver in one of the c-section rooms because theres a direct pass through window to the NICU for my baby to go after hes born. My mom and Brandon suit up in their operating room attire. We see my dad in the hallway; hes just arrived from our house where he was sleeping and watching the dogs while I was laboring. We say hi and he takes a few pictures of us on our way.
Once we are in the delivery room and everything is set up, the doctor instructs me to push with my contractions. I am finding the pushing thing very easy and I am getting positive feedback from the nurses and doctor when I do seriously push like Ive got some super constipation and am trying to get a big poop out. I feel silly, but it seems to be working! They say hes crowing. A few pushes later and he slips right out in one push. Hes placed directly on my chest and instantly lets out a healthy cry. Hes reaching his arms out. Brandon cuts the cord; theres no delayed cord clamping as we wanted  because hes tied a true knot in his cord!
Hes then whisked off to the NICU through a pass through window in the delivery room. Im deliriously happy in the fact that Ive delivered vaginally and that its all DONE! I proclaim that I want a milkshake &#61514;
We head back to the room and the nurse helps me get set up with the medela pump. I pump out 6 cc of colostrum. I feel very accomplished! I continue pumping every two-three hours and get about 15 cc of colostrum total over the next 24 hours. My milk is very slow to come in, but by the fourth day Im getting an ounce per pumping! All my worry over milk supply was for naught.
Brandon was able to go visit Rhyko a few hours after he was born, but I had to wait until the epidural had faded enough for me to stand and get into a wheelchair. Brandon took a video on the camera of Rhyko and showed me when he got back to the room.
At 7am Tuesday morning, I got to go see Rhyko and hold him skin to skin. He seemed so tiny to me! And he had so many things attached to him; a nasal canula, a blood pressure cuff, an IV drip, an oxygen sat monitor, and three monitoring stickers on his chest. He was beautiful to me, though! I was so happy to see him. 
We visited Rhyko several times a day and then I was discharged on Wednesday evening. We went back to visit him later that night we couldnt stay away!
The next 25 days would be the hardest of my life. I continued to pump around the clock and Rhyko only had to have supplemental formula for the first four days after the NG tube was put in (at 24 hours old). 
Rhyko came home on a Friday afternoon  five weeks after my water broke.


----------



## addie25

Here is the girls room. Bedding comes in tomorrow and rocker some time this week. I took a picture from the door so you could see the 2 cribs. It is not decorated yet but thought I would just post a quick pic of what it looks like now.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> II agree with Kit, the blood loss in the first 2 or 3 days is startling.

They told me if you fill more than one pad an hour you need to call your doctor that it isn't normal. Are you saying you all had more blood than that? Im scared about the bleeding after.


----------



## addie25

SOOO I cleaned out the trunk to my car and I am not sure if our stroller will fit I am getting nervous. I don't want to spend money on a new car :dohh: We will build the stroller this weekend and hope it all fits.


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> II agree with Kit, the blood loss in the first 2 or 3 days is startling.
> 
> They told me if you fill more than one pad an hour you need to call your doctor that it isn't normal. Are you saying you all had more blood than that? Im scared about the bleeding after.Click to expand...

I needed to wear more than one pad at a time in at least the first 2 weeks, I found that I would bleed more some days than others.

I was told to keep to watch out for any clots that were bigger than a golf balls. I was also GUTTED that I was not "ready" in that dept. I would have booked a wax much sooner had I known. :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Anyone know how Trin is doing??


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> II agree with Kit, the blood loss in the first 2 or 3 days is startling.
> 
> They told me if you fill more than one pad an hour you need to call your doctor that it isn't normal. Are you saying you all had more blood than that? Im scared about the bleeding after.Click to expand...

I needed to wear more than one pad at a time in at least the first 2 weeks, I found that I would bleed more some days than others.

I was told to watch out for any clots that were bigger than a golf ball. I was also GUTTED that I was not "ready" in that dept. I would have booked a wax much sooner had I known. :dohh:


----------



## Crunchie

Crazy double post that I was trying to write ???? !!! Odd

Luna, I will be reading that but I am making a cuppa first x


----------



## newbie_ttc

Luna! :hugs: that was so intense reading your story. I knew u were going thru a rough time but this put a whole new light on it. I got so teary reading it, but as quickly as I felt sorry for what u had to endure I couldn't help but feel just as amazed and proud of you. even tho u didn't get the experience u wanted u really have a lot to be proud of. and most importantly baby rhyko made it safely. thank u for sharing! I felt like I was really there. :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> Luna! :hugs: that was so intense reading your story. I knew u were going thru a rough time but this put a whole new light on it. I got so teary reading it, but as quickly as I felt sorry for what u had to endure I couldn't help but feel just as amazed and proud of you. even tho u didn't get the experience u wanted u really have a lot to be proud of. and most importantly baby rhyko made it safely. thank u for sharing! I felt like I was really there. :flower:

Aww, thanks Newbs. I haven't read it since I wrote it the week Rhyko came home... it was hard for me to read, too! 
But thank you so much for your support - both then and now :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Luna you are so amazingly brave :hugs: Thank you for sharing your story with us. What an ordeal but u stayed strong and you have an amazing healthy son.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Luna you are so amazingly brave :hugs: Thank you for sharing your story with us. What an ordeal but u stayed strong and you have an amazing healthy son.

Thanks, Addie. I didn't feel very brave at the time. I was begging for a quick way out any time I could! And the PICC line.. that was just not a very brave moment for me. I cried re-reading that part earlier today. That was just so scary. :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning all :flower:

Slept a treat with mad dreams all night about going to stay with Trin and seeing Tori newborn and her waters broke AFTER she was born :fool:

Oh dear Holly's tyre has fallen off again from her toy 2CV which makes her do this..:brat:

:awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow got lots to catch up on, will do so on computer later! Lurker during toast with LO is not the moment to read Luna's birth story, I want to read that properly- looks really interesting.

I'm about the term you were Lunes when your waters broke-it scares me but I also know these things are beyond our control! The number of women I've seen scrub floors and have sex and eat curry at 41 weeks to induce labour and it doesn't work at all, and then the unlucky ones who sit down quietly for a cup of tea at 32 weeks and paff the membranes go! There's just no knowing so no point in panicking either- I tell myself!

I bled heavily the first few days then it tapered off pretty quickly and by 2 weeks had gone. And Kit I could walk after my epi, they encouraged me to in fact. Up and down the corridor in my pink slippers I went.


----------



## Sarachka

I was dreaming about birth too & Alice laying & purring on my chest mixed into my dreams. 

Going to work today. Let's see how the new pills work.


----------



## mummyApril

I wonder how Trin is :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I am wondering the same, April!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Give a girl a chance to have her baby :haha:

Only teasing, I'm wondering too!

Good luck Sachkaroo, hope dem pillules work, take them with a spoonful of honey and a swim :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Pah, still the same old squash. :shrug:

Swimming tonight, ace :wohoo:

Right, off to attack the Tuesday list of multiple activities and endeavours

Happy Daze everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:

PS- a lady on the internet said her doctor said that the GD can start easing up at 36-38 weeks as the hormones start decreasing. Wishful thinking but a lovely idea to illuminate my day with :cloud9: :munch:


----------



## Sarachka

Luna your birth story is so intense. We only got glimpses into it at the time. Sounds awful. I have no shame in saying I'd have been bEggig for a C-section too although I doubt the NHS would do one. I guess that is one small positive, the the US is often seen to section too much but in your case which seems like a very genuine cause, they were reluctant?


----------



## kit_cat

Morning all :wave:

Regarding Trin..as of 4am this morning (UK time), still no Tori..in fact I'm not sure Trin's labour had progressed by the sounds of it. Hope she's getting some rest in at least.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i come on to see if tori's here.....any news on trin


oh and btw 8-8 :)


----------



## kit_cat

Luna..I'm going to read your birth story when Cara is napping later...I want to absorb it properly. Just so you know why I'm not immediately commenting :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Baby swimmers later for me and my little froglet :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Wow got lots to catch up on, will do so on computer later! Lurker during toast with LO is not the moment to read Luna's birth story, I want to read that properly- looks really interesting.
> 
> I'm about the term you were Lunes when your waters broke-it scares me but I also know these things are beyond our control! The number of women I've seen scrub floors and have sex and eat curry at 41 weeks to induce labour and it doesn't work at all, and then the unlucky ones who sit down quietly for a cup of tea at 32 weeks and paff the membranes go! There's just no knowing so no point in panicking either- I tell myself!
> 
> I bled heavily the first few days then it tapered off pretty quickly and by 2 weeks had gone. And Kit I could walk after my epi, they encouraged me to in fact. Up and down the corridor in my pink slippers I went.

Hmm, I think as you and Molly are saying you could walk immediately after epidural I definitely got the C section dose. 
April..could you walk after yours? If you say yes then I'm going to feel a complete wimp :haha: I hope you're ok too m'love :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi..hope you have a comfortable day at work today..take it easy :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> II agree with Kit, the blood loss in the first 2 or 3 days is startling.
> 
> They told me if you fill more than one pad an hour you need to call your doctor that it isn't normal. Are you saying you all had more blood than that? Im scared about the bleeding after.Click to expand...

Don't be scared addie, at the time it's happening your attention will be on the girls anyway and it's all just part of the whole thing. I'd definitely say for the first 24 hours after birth, I would have filled many, many pads. About a week later, I just had what was like a very heavy period.


----------



## TrinityMom

So another_ lovely_ night of contractions, more mucous plug this morning (god knows how THAT MUCH can fit up there) and still no baby :growlmad:

Must admit I am not in the best frame of mind. I have had constant diarrhoea, vommed my lunch yesterday, have a sore throat and am tired. I have never had a labour like this. My boys were all systems go from the beginning of labour. I was so tempted to ring my mw last night and say just come and put a drip up and lets get her out...but I didn't. I feel like the slightest thing is going to tip the scales to really fast labour, but not sure what. Hope it's not driving to fetch the boys :wacko:

Oh and Cosmo don't like any of the photos I sent, not high res enough and the features editor emailed and said Cosmo is a very visual mag, just take another pic....sure, I'm only sort of kind of in labour but let me quickly do my make up and hair and take a pic for you! :growlmad:

Sorry for the grump fest :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have just upload vid of freya talking on fb


iv also come acrossed video of her 6days old which i never knew i had i just burst into tears


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> So another_ lovely_ night of contractions, more mucous plug this morning (god knows how THAT MUCH can fit up there) and still no baby :growlmad:
> 
> Must admit I am not in the best frame of mind. I have had constant diarrhoea, vommed my lunch yesterday, have a sore throat and am tired. I have never had a labour like this. My boys were all systems go from the beginning of labour. I was so tempted to ring my mw last night and say just come and put a drip up and lets get her out...but I didn't. I feel like the slightest thing is going to tip the scales to really fast labour, but not sure what. Hope it's not driving to fetch the boys :wacko:
> 
> Oh and Cosmo don't like any of the photos I sent, not high res enough and the features editor emailed and said Cosmo is a very visual mag, just take another pic....sure, I'm only sort of kind of in labour but let me quickly do my make up and hair and take a pic for you! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the grump fest :blush:

Oh gawd Trin....nightmare. They've a bit of a cheek at Cosmo! Do they know you're "in the middle of things" at the moment?


----------



## TrinityMom

newbie_ttc said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Wow Newbs, that sounds serious. :(
> 
> i'm trying not to think too much of it. i'm just glad all the bases are being covered to make sure it's nothing serious. i want to make sure that if there is a real problem i find out before i'm in the throws of labor! i'm sure it's nothing, just the pregnancy and anxiety is what set everything off. i was so freaking nervous the day of my 12 wk appt that i literally worried myself sick.
> 
> i'll keep you guys updated on what happens. thanks for the concern :hugs: I really didn't mean to distract from the excitement of tori tho! :dohh:Click to expand...

Distract away! The excitement came to a halt :haha:

We've had 3 moms who've had to consult cardiologists for congenital cardiac defects and they have all gone on to have safe home births so I'm sure everything will be ok :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow got lots to catch up on, will do so on computer later! Lurker during toast with LO is not the moment to read Luna's birth story, I want to read that properly- looks really interesting.
> 
> I'm about the term you were Lunes when your waters broke-it scares me but I also know these things are beyond our control! The number of women I've seen scrub floors and have sex and eat curry at 41 weeks to induce labour and it doesn't work at all, and then the unlucky ones who sit down quietly for a cup of tea at 32 weeks and paff the membranes go! There's just no knowing so no point in panicking either- I tell myself!
> 
> I bled heavily the first few days then it tapered off pretty quickly and by 2 weeks had gone. And Kit I could walk after my epi, they encouraged me to in fact. Up and down the corridor in my pink slippers I went.
> 
> Hmm, I think as you and Molly are saying you could walk immediately after epidural I definitely got the C section dose.
> April..could you walk after yours? If you say yes then I'm going to feel a complete wimp :haha: I hope you're ok too m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

i played the im wiggling my toe and i cant feel it....20 minutes later, im wiggling my toe and oohh ohh its moving a littttle bit lol, such a weird feeling when you try to move your legs and its like jelly, before the op they asked if i could try lifting my legs, they enjoyed watching me strain to lift them, i was telling them wait wait almost got it (no where near had it haha), also not allowed up for about 8 hours after c sec :/


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> So another_ lovely_ night of contractions, more mucous plug this morning (god knows how THAT MUCH can fit up there) and still no baby :growlmad:
> 
> Must admit I am not in the best frame of mind. I have had constant diarrhoea, vommed my lunch yesterday, have a sore throat and am tired. I have never had a labour like this. My boys were all systems go from the beginning of labour. I was so tempted to ring my mw last night and say just come and put a drip up and lets get her out...but I didn't. I feel like the slightest thing is going to tip the scales to really fast labour, but not sure what. Hope it's not driving to fetch the boys :wacko:
> 
> Oh and Cosmo don't like any of the photos I sent, not high res enough and the features editor emailed and said Cosmo is a very visual mag, just take another pic....sure, I'm only sort of kind of in labour but let me quickly do my make up and hair and take a pic for you! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the grump fest :blush:

Oh Trin :( im sorry its going so slowly! I hope you can get some rest, i know its easy to say but Tori will be in your arms soon
im sorry Cosmo are being asses!


----------



## mummyApril

if you guys dont mind, what sort of cycle do you all have? or did have? my mum thinks im weird because my period is on the 6th of every month without fail, and she said that irregular, but to me its regular because its on the same day :shrug: confusing...


----------



## new mummy2010

TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?

i see no one commented on reeces school incident?

im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear 

be back later


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks girls for all the kind words regarding my birth story. I feel like a thunder stealer, though! It's Trin's birthing time, not mine! :haha:

Trin, sorry things are going slowly. Tori will make her appearance when she's ready. Just try to be relaxed and enjoying these few hours (days?) before she decides to come out! :hugs:

And maybe dolling up and having DH take some pictures of you would be fun! :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

new mummy2010 said:


> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back later

Hello Hayley dear! :hugs: Sorry Nate is grizzly! That's never fun. 

Sorry I didn't reply about Reece's school incident. I have zero experience here and it always seems it's kind 'he said/she said' with school yard stuff and whomever the teacher favors gets the better treatment - at least that's who I remember it! I think these things just are never very fair :nope:


----------



## Crunchie

Blimey Luna, although our experiances on paper are very similar. You did amazing ! My labour was so quick once the pain started, reading that I would have also be begging for a c section. Xxxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hails, I replied!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> if you guys dont mind, what sort of cycle do you all have? or did have? my mum thinks im weird because my period is on the 6th of every month without fail, and she said that irregular, but to me its regular because its on the same day :shrug: confusing...

Alas, I have no cycle to speak of for two reasons...breast feeding and the mini pill. I have spotted on two or three occasions since Cara was born :wacko:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow got lots to catch up on, will do so on computer later! Lurker during toast with LO is not the moment to read Luna's birth story, I want to read that properly- looks really interesting.
> 
> I'm about the term you were Lunes when your waters broke-it scares me but I also know these things are beyond our control! The number of women I've seen scrub floors and have sex and eat curry at 41 weeks to induce labour and it doesn't work at all, and then the unlucky ones who sit down quietly for a cup of tea at 32 weeks and paff the membranes go! There's just no knowing so no point in panicking either- I tell myself!
> 
> I bled heavily the first few days then it tapered off pretty quickly and by 2 weeks had gone. And Kit I could walk after my epi, they encouraged me to in fact. Up and down the corridor in my pink slippers I went.
> 
> Hmm, I think as you and Molly are saying you could walk immediately after epidural I definitely got the C section dose.
> April..could you walk after yours? If you say yes then I'm going to feel a complete wimp :haha: I hope you're ok too m'love :hugs:Click to expand...

It's possible the others got a spinal and you got an epidural? The spinal is a single dose and the epidural is continual. With an epi, they usually don't allow you up for 12 hours at least


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Wow got lots to catch up on, will do so on computer later! Lurker during toast with LO is not the moment to read Luna's birth story, I want to read that properly- looks really interesting.
> 
> I'm about the term you were Lunes when your waters broke-it scares me but I also know these things are beyond our control! The number of women I've seen scrub floors and have sex and eat curry at 41 weeks to induce labour and it doesn't work at all, and then the unlucky ones who sit down quietly for a cup of tea at 32 weeks and paff the membranes go! There's just no knowing so no point in panicking either- I tell myself!
> 
> I bled heavily the first few days then it tapered off pretty quickly and by 2 weeks had gone. And Kit I could walk after my epi, they encouraged me to in fact. Up and down the corridor in my pink slippers I went.
> 
> Hmm, I think as you and Molly are saying you could walk immediately after epidural I definitely got the C section dose.
> April..could you walk after yours? If you say yes then I'm going to feel a complete wimp :haha: I hope you're ok too m'love :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible the others got a spinal and you got an epidural? The spinal is a single dose and the epidural is continual. With an epi, they usually don't allow you up for 12 hours at leastClick to expand...

Now that's where I get a bit blurry..on the difference between the two. You're probably right trin :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Re: cycle...

I've had my period at 10 weeks pp and 18 weeks pp. I'm now 24 weeks pp, so I thought I'd have it again here, but haven't seen AF! :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Cara just properly crawled for the first time :cry::happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Cara just properly crawled for the first time :cry::happydance:

Wow!!! Goooooo Cara!!

Video perhaps when you have the chance???? :kiss:


----------



## LunaLady

Nearly 2am here... I think i should go to bed! Usually I have no trouble going to bed, but tonight for some reason I am just AWAKE! :shock:

Rhyko went to bed at 7:30 tonight, though! He was a sleepy feller.


----------



## x-ginge-x

My cycles wonky...but regular...I come on every 28-35 days....odd considering I have PCOS  I take pride in confusing my Gynae


----------



## babyhopes2010

LunaLady said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Cara just properly crawled for the first time :cry::happydance:
> 
> Wow!!! Goooooo Cara!!
> 
> Video perhaps when you have the chance???? :kiss:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my cycles were always crazy.dr said there regulkar if there 10days apart.my cyclesw were rabging from 26 days to 78


----------



## Sarachka

April - 6th of every month is WOULD be considered irregular in the sense of you'd have a different number of days each cycle bc there's not the same amount of days between each 6th. It's VERY regular in the sense of knowing when to expect it though. 

My cycles ... I can't even remember!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back later

Sorry Hayley..I missed your post about the school incident..I went back and read it. Sometimes it seems there can be different treatment given to some children than others particularly where special needs are concerned. IMHO, sometimes that's appropriate and sometimes it's not. When I was a student working in primary schools, there was a young boy (5 yrs at the time) who had ADHD although it wasn't diagnosed officially until he was a bit older. He was blamed for EVERYTHING as it was believed he was just naughty then came the diagnosis a couple of years later and everything went to the opposite extreme. My point is, what you describe sounds like tit for tat. It might be being taken too far due to the other boy's needs...a bit like positive discrimination?

It's making me think of the case in the UK just a couple of weeks ago where two 5 year old boys were talking, one white, one black. The white boy asked the black boy if he was proud to be from Africa. He told his mother he had been asked this question and his mother has turned it into a massive race issue it seems. The mother of the white boy is shocked at being told she has to sign a form at the school acknowledging her son is a racist. This makes me really sad and feel like there is no hope for us :nope:


----------



## Essie

Kit I have a question (or anyone else who has experienced this) does Cara stand up in her cot? Lyra keeps waking in the night, standing up and either slipping and bashing her head or getting stuck standing. Either way she ends up crying. We were up five times last night before I gave up and kicked DH out of bed so she could come in with me, and similar the night before. I know I can't stop her standing up but I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## addie25

Morning!! 6 am here had a great nights sleep except now I am tired still but can't sleep bc one little girl is on my nerve :dohh: yesterday DH found a way to make one of them kick he kept kissing my belly and she would start jumping around. We already have one daddy's girl :thumbup: maybe baby b is a mommys girl :thumbup:

I posted a pic of the girls room a few pages back not sure if anyone saw . It's not decorated yet just the cribs and dresser with changer. The chair comes this week and bedding and then we have to put up shelves to display all their pretty things.

Cycle hmmm mine was odd like every 30-35 days some weird months I was longer than that. I always got my period 15 days after i ovulated tho and I can feel when that happens so I basically knew when it was coming.

Trin I hope things start to move faster for you.:hugs:


----------



## Essie

Luna thank you for posting your birth story. It was intense reading it, i really felt for you. At the time we obviously knew you were in hospital and had little updates but to read it like that really gives perspective on what you went through :hugs:


----------



## Essie

Addie the girls room looks great, and I loved your shower pictures. It looked so fun, and the tables looked gorgeous.


----------



## Essie

On the topic of bleeding, I bled really heavily the first few days. I ended up throwing away the pair of leggings I had been wearing because a I stood up there was a small flood :blush: after the first few days the bleeding was much less, like a heavy period, but I didn't stop bleeding completely until about 6 weeks after the birth. I do think I wasn't prepared enough for how much bleeding there would be. I bought little maternity pads from mothercare and I really wish I'd just caved and bought the bigger ones.

My cycles were always 30-35 days, although when I first came off the pill they were really irregular (60 days once). Postpartum I have no idea as I haven't had AF yet :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Thanks. Something I noticed is i got a tun of newborn outfits I think bc it's twins people assume they will be born early. I have to go and get clothes for 3 months and up now. I may wait and see how big they are in April when they get measured then go get more clothes. I'll save the newborn outfits tho bc they can use them to dress up their dolls later on that's what I did with my baby clothes. And maybe they will fit into them you never know.


----------



## addie25

The birds are chirping!!!! Spring is almost here!!! It is going to be in the 60s a couple days this week :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ah good Trin has popped in with news :hugs: Pah to cosmo :sulk: 

I've been down in the deep depths of the garage, having a clear out, about to return...

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Divers/corbeille.gif


----------



## HollyMonkey

but I will be back later...:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back later
> 
> Sorry Hayley..I missed your post about the school incident..I went back and read it. Sometimes it seems there can be different treatment given to some children than others particularly where special needs are concerned. IMHO, sometimes that's appropriate and sometimes it's not. When I was a student working in primary schools, there was a young boy (5 yrs at the time) who had ADHD although it wasn't diagnosed officially until he was a bit older. He was blamed for EVERYTHING as it was believed he was just naughty then came the diagnosis a couple of years later and everything went to the opposite extreme. My point is, what you describe sounds like tit for tat. It might be being taken too far due to the other boy's needs...a bit like positive discrimination?
> 
> It's making me think of the case in the UK just a couple of weeks ago where two 5 year old boys were talking, one white, one black. The white boy asked the black boy if he was proud to be from Africa. He told his mother he had been asked this question and his mother has turned it into a massive race issue it seems. The mother of the white boy is shocked at being told she has to sign a form at the school acknowledging her son is a racist. This makes me really sad and feel like there is no hope for us :nope:Click to expand...

whats the world coming too.:dohh: kids are innocent........my mum looking after 2.5yr old asking my mum why a man was in a pushchair....the carer practically screamed at the child....its an observation they cant think oh i gonna be nasty........same as when little white boy looked a little black boy and said something along the lines of baby monkey..........omg the mum could have died on the spot due to inbarassement but it was completely innocent:dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie ............. i need ur address! presents!!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Kit that's ridiculous. We will raise Elina to be proud to Chechen. If she's asked, the answer will be "yes" not "you're a racist!". How are different ethnicities etc supposed to co-exist when free communication and education about them is discouraged?!


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie ............. i need ur address! presents!!!!!

I sent you a PM :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back later
> 
> Sorry Hayley..I missed your post about the school incident..I went back and read it. Sometimes it seems there can be different treatment given to some children than others particularly where special needs are concerned. IMHO, sometimes that's appropriate and sometimes it's not. When I was a student working in primary schools, there was a young boy (5 yrs at the time) who had ADHD although it wasn't diagnosed officially until he was a bit older. He was blamed for EVERYTHING as it was believed he was just naughty then came the diagnosis a couple of years later and everything went to the opposite extreme. My point is, what you describe sounds like tit for tat. It might be being taken too far due to the other boy's needs...a bit like positive discrimination?
> 
> It's making me think of the case in the UK just a couple of weeks ago where two 5 year old boys were talking, one white, one black. The white boy asked the black boy if he was proud to be from Africa. He told his mother he had been asked this question and his mother has turned it into a massive race issue it seems. The mother of the white boy is shocked at being told she has to sign a form at the school acknowledging her son is a racist. This makes me really sad and feel like there is no hope for us :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> whats the world coming too.:dohh: kids are innocent........my mum looking after 2.5yr old asking my mum why a man was in a pushchair....the carer practically screamed at the child....its an observation they cant think oh i gonna be nasty........same as when little white boy looked a little black boy and said something along the lines of baby monkey..........omg the mum could have died on the spot due to inbarassement but it was completely innocent:dohh:Click to expand...

Kids are going to say what they are going to say. My friends kid pointed at this lady one day and screamed jew it was hilarious bc really she was screaming juice but the lady was hasidic so her mom turned white bc it really sounded like she was saying jew so my friend goes "OH JUICE YOU WANT JUICE"

My students parents would go nutssss when things would be said. One year in kindergarten a child ask another child to see his alligator (meaning boy part) the mom came into school freaking out screaminggggggggggggg that a child asked her son that. I mean they are 5 thats the age where they start to question things. It was totally innocent the girl was just 5 years old. I took the girl aside and told her that we don't ask that of others but it's ok that she did because she didn't know but then that stupid mom came in and freaked out and this poor girl didn't even know what she did. I mean if at 5 a boy asked my daughter that I would not freak out I would just prepare my girls to tell them areas of our bodies are private and not to be shown to others.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Kit that's ridiculous. We will raise Elina to be proud to Chechen. If she's asked, the answer will be "yes" not "you're a racist!". How are different ethnicities etc supposed to co-exist when free communication and education about them is discouraged?!

In schools we always discuss differences. We have this around the world part of the curriculum for kindergarten to teach them about how we are all different but alike at the same time. They should be encouraged to ask questions. People can be so nuts and I would have never signed a paper saying my child was racist for asking if another child was proud to be from Africa. I never heard of such a thing where a school would make a parent sign that.


----------



## addie25

Thats the one part of teaching I loved and disliked at the same time, the parents. They are so lovely (most of them) but then you get the crazy ones that make you want to lock your door and hide in the corner (yes I had to do that every morning one year because this one mom would come be4 school every single day to talk to me about the oddest things. Between 830-845 I always made sure to be out of my room or I would lock the door and do my work in a corner so she couldn't see me) Her child was so cute and nice but she was a nutter lol.


----------



## addie25

For those that do not have Facebook, here are a couple of pictures from my shower.


----------



## addie25




----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Kit I have a question (or anyone else who has experienced this) does Cara stand up in her cot? Lyra keeps waking in the night, standing up and either slipping and bashing her head or getting stuck standing. Either way she ends up crying. We were up five times last night before I gave up and kicked DH out of bed so she could come in with me, and similar the night before. I know I can't stop her standing up but I'm not sure what to do.

Sorry I didn't answer earlier essie..we've been swimming!

In answer to your question...no. Cara doesn't stand up in her cot, in fact she doesn't yet pull herself up to her feet so I dare say we've got it to come. I'm not sure what the answer would be to be honest :-k It's probably going to be another short lived phase but exasperating at the time. Sorry that's a rubbish answer :blush:


----------



## addie25

In 2 hours I have my doctors apt. I can't wait to find out how big the girls are now and I am going to as them to give me a 3D picture of their faces. I am not sure if they will be I will ask.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Thanks. Something I noticed is i got a tun of newborn outfits I think bc it's twins people assume they will be born early. I have to go and get clothes for 3 months and up now. I may wait and see how big they are in April when they get measured then go get more clothes. I'll save the newborn outfits tho bc they can use them to dress up their dolls later on that's what I did with my baby clothes. And maybe they will fit into them you never know.

Addie I love the pictures of your shower..you look fantastic! Your gifts were beautiful too and the table decor etc. You USA ladies know how to do baby showers that's for sure!

The girl's room is really coming along too...looks lovely. Did the carpet come up ok?

I think that maybe people aren't necessarily assuming the twins will be born early but maybe just that because there are two, they'll naturally be a little smaller...like it would be unusual for twins to come out both weighing 8lbs. Maybe that's it? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> In 2 hours I have my doctors apt. I can't wait to find out how big the girls are now and I am going to as them to give me a 3D picture of their faces. I am not sure if they will be I will ask.

Exciting!! Hope you do get pics :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

We have a plan. If I'm still pregnant tomorrow my mw will come at lunchtime and rupture membranes if she can :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> Cara just properly crawled for the first time :cry::happydance:

Well done Cara!!! :happydance:

Happy-sad, Kit :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

Driving home from Toine's school today. They crossed the road and then leapt up the stairs to the building like it was a mountainside. I think they were looking for shelter from the rain. Beautiful goats! No idea who owns them, they just roam around on their own. Only in Africa :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

B, did you see the african earthworm I posted for you?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. Something I noticed is i got a tun of newborn outfits I think bc it's twins people assume they will be born early. I have to go and get clothes for 3 months and up now. I may wait and see how big they are in April when they get measured then go get more clothes. I'll save the newborn outfits tho bc they can use them to dress up their dolls later on that's what I did with my baby clothes. And maybe they will fit into them you never know.
> 
> Addie I love the pictures of your shower..you look fantastic! Your gifts were beautiful too and the table decor etc. You USA ladies know how to do baby showers that's for sure!
> 
> The girl's room is really coming along too...looks lovely. Did the carpet come up ok?
> 
> I think that maybe people aren't necessarily assuming the twins will be born early but maybe just that because there are two, they'll naturally be a little smaller...like it would be unusual for twins to come out both weighing 8lbs. Maybe that's it? :shrug:Click to expand...

The carpet looks good but sometimes stains come back so I am waiting a week or so to make sure nothing comes back. Yea I guess people just assume they will be a little smaller but when I looked in their closet they have a tun of 3-6 month outfits just not the onesies so I will have to get onesies for that age group.


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back later
> 
> Sorry Hayley..I missed your post about the school incident..I went back and read it. Sometimes it seems there can be different treatment given to some children than others particularly where special needs are concerned. IMHO, sometimes that's appropriate and sometimes it's not. When I was a student working in primary schools, there was a young boy (5 yrs at the time) who had ADHD although it wasn't diagnosed officially until he was a bit older. He was blamed for EVERYTHING as it was believed he was just naughty then came the diagnosis a couple of years later and everything went to the opposite extreme. My point is, what you describe sounds like tit for tat. It might be being taken too far due to the other boy's needs...a bit like positive discrimination?
> 
> It's making me think of the case in the UK just a couple of weeks ago where two 5 year old boys were talking, one white, one black. The white boy asked the black boy if he was proud to be from Africa. He told his mother he had been asked this question and his mother has turned it into a massive race issue it seems. The mother of the white boy is shocked at being told she has to sign a form at the school acknowledging her son is a racist. This makes me really sad and feel like there is no hope for us :nope:Click to expand...

Hayley, I agree. It sounds like his word against the other child's. Maybe the mom is a pain and the school is trying to appease her? As a mom with 2 kids with ADHD I know that it's hard because they can be labelled `the problem child all the time when it's not necessarily their fault. Maybe Kit is right about the positive discrimination

Kit, I hear what you're saying about the race thing. Kids are curious and they ask the questions that come to mind. Tarquin the other day told me he is unhappy that there aren't any more peach children in his class and he doesn't want to be with only brown children. My mom freaked and said he couldn't say that, and tbh that was my immediate reaction too. But I asked him why. Turns out there's only him and one other girl in his class who are white, or peach as he calls it. The black kids play with his hair and treat him like a pet. He said he wanted other friends who look like him. Which I suppose is understandable. So we had a long talk basically in his terms about the demographics of the country and that there just are more brown people than peach people around so it'll always be like that. Then he was happy and didn't feel singled out. People should look at what's behind the comment or question rather than getting touchy and defensive


----------



## TrinityMom

Your shower pics look lovely Addie. Quite a fancy affair! And the nursery will look great decorated :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Did I say the other day what the mw predicted for weight? I can't remember. Anyway, she thinks around 4kg and agrees with me that she's TALL - unless she just really likes to stretch out in there. The mw was shocked that my ribs are SO displaced


----------



## addie25

TrinityMom said:


> Did I say the other day what the mw predicted for weight? I can't remember. Anyway, she thinks around 4kg and agrees with me that she's TALL - unless she just really likes to stretch out in there. The mw was shocked that my ribs are SO displaced

Ouch displaced ribs did you feel them moving??


----------



## addie25

DH and I wanted to get a night nurse for the first 2 weeks. All the other twin parents we have been in contact with have told us about this one company. I have called twice and it has been over a week and no call back. I don't get companies these days, we are supposed to be in a recession, dont they want the business??


----------



## TrinityMom

addie25 said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Did I say the other day what the mw predicted for weight? I can't remember. Anyway, she thinks around 4kg and agrees with me that she's TALL - unless she just really likes to stretch out in there. The mw was shocked that my ribs are SO displaced
> 
> Ouch displaced ribs did you feel them moving??Click to expand...

My whole ribcage on the right starts sort of in line with under my armpit instead of more centrally. And if I slouch at all she just kicks repeatedly until I sit up straight :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Did I say the other day what the mw predicted for weight? I can't remember. Anyway, she thinks around 4kg and agrees with me that she's TALL - unless she just really likes to stretch out in there. The mw was shocked that my ribs are SO displaced
> 
> Ouch displaced ribs did you feel them moving??Click to expand...
> 
> My whole ribcage on the right starts sort of in line with under my armpit instead of more centrally. And if I slouch at all she just kicks repeatedly until I sit up straight :haha:Click to expand...

ouchie trin!


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> We have a plan. If I'm still pregnant tomorrow my mw will come at lunchtime and rupture membranes if she can :thumbup:

:haha:

You're clearly way past the "let nature take it's course" routine...can't say I blame you! Come on Tori!! What you waiting for missy?:winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> DH and I wanted to get a night nurse for the first 2 weeks. All the other twin parents we have been in contact with have told us about this one company. I have called twice and it has been over a week and no call back. I don't get companies these days, we are supposed to be in a recession, dont they want the business??

Forgive my ignorance but what does a night nurse do exactly? All the night feeds and care?


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Did I say the other day what the mw predicted for weight? I can't remember. Anyway, she thinks around 4kg and agrees with me that she's TALL - unless she just really likes to stretch out in there. The mw was shocked that my ribs are SO displaced
> 
> Ouch displaced ribs did you feel them moving??Click to expand...
> 
> My whole ribcage on the right starts sort of in line with under my armpit instead of more centrally. And if I slouch at all she just kicks repeatedly until I sit up straight :haha:Click to expand...

Ahhh, that's why she's not coming out, she's taking her responsibility over your good posture VERY seriously! :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> We have a plan. If I'm still pregnant tomorrow my mw will come at lunchtime and rupture membranes if she can :thumbup:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You're clearly way past the "let nature take it's course" routine...can't say I blame you! Come on Tori!! What you waiting for missy?:winkwink:Click to expand...

I would be totally at the let nature take its course space if I hadn't basically been in latent labour since Sunday. Haven't kept anything in since Sunday brunch (voms and runs) so I'm going to have to go on a drip for fluids, and I now have a horrid sore throat and really feel sick :nope: Think it's taking its toll on my immune system - mostly because I haven't really slept since Sunday


----------



## TrinityMom

kit_cat said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> Did I say the other day what the mw predicted for weight? I can't remember. Anyway, she thinks around 4kg and agrees with me that she's TALL - unless she just really likes to stretch out in there. The mw was shocked that my ribs are SO displaced
> 
> Ouch displaced ribs did you feel them moving??Click to expand...
> 
> My whole ribcage on the right starts sort of in line with under my armpit instead of more centrally. And if I slouch at all she just kicks repeatedly until I sit up straight :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, that's why she's not coming out, she's taking her responsibility over your good posture VERY seriously! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## emandi

Something for Bethany and Henry 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Bean-S...by_Blankets&hash=item27c41c64e2#ht_2170wt_932


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> We have a plan. If I'm still pregnant tomorrow my mw will come at lunchtime and rupture membranes if she can :thumbup:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You're clearly way past the "let nature take it's course" routine...can't say I blame you! Come on Tori!! What you waiting for missy?:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I would be totally at the let nature take its course space if I hadn't basically been in latent labour since Sunday. Haven't kept anything in since Sunday brunch (voms and runs) so I'm going to have to go on a drip for fluids, and I now have a horrid sore throat and really feel sick :nope: Think it's taking its toll on my immune system - mostly because I haven't really slept since SundayClick to expand...

not that i'm an expert or anything, but i thought u would have went really quickly once things started, especially since tori is baby #4. i hope she makes an appearance soon. i can't wait to see baby trin :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> Something for Bethany and Henry
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Bean-S...by_Blankets&hash=item27c41c64e2#ht_2170wt_932

It says I'm not allowed to see it due to National Restrictions:cry: What is it?!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> B, did you see the african earthworm I posted for you?

Oh yes I did, thankyou!!! And I knew it, I just knew that you'd know a large local worm bigger than mine :sulk:

:haha:

Though I did see a pretty big wormoid out on my walk the other night:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

ADDIEKINS what lovely shower pics!! It looks like it was a fabulous event and you look quite the radiant mumsie (despite the dizziness you got!) and the girl's room looks beautiful too :cloud9: You are a braver woman than I having a pale carpet colour! :argh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

At junior school when I was about 5 or 6 we used to play a game called 'willies under the table'- Anna and I would sit next to each other and opposite Edward and Tom, and the boys would show us their willies when we looked under the table :flasher: I guess it's lucky we didn't get caught or we'd all have ended up in therapy, or maybe we had a sensible teacher who turned a blind eye to such things:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

By the way that last post of mine was very loosely on the current topic of racial and sexual issues. It looks a bit random :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly burst into tears the first time she saw a black lady :shrug: Not much I could do about it really! She doesn't anymore though thankgoodness. She doesn't like men with beards still though.


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Something for Bethany and Henry
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Bean-S...by_Blankets&hash=item27c41c64e2#ht_2170wt_932
> 
> It says I'm not allowed to see it due to National Restrictions:cry: What is it?!!!Click to expand...


Say what?! :shrug:
I don't understand either :nope:. 
Shame I have one of those beansprout blankets and it's great.


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> DH and I wanted to get a night nurse for the first 2 weeks. All the other twin parents we have been in contact with have told us about this one company. I have called twice and it has been over a week and no call back. I don't get companies these days, we are supposed to be in a recession, dont they want the business??
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but what does a night nurse do exactly? All the night feeds and care?Click to expand...

Mmmm:-k It has it's appeal


----------



## HollyMonkey

emandi said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Something for Bethany and Henry
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Bean-S...by_Blankets&hash=item27c41c64e2#ht_2170wt_932
> 
> It says I'm not allowed to see it due to National Restrictions:cry: What is it?!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say what?! :shrug:
> I don't understand either :nope:.
> Shame I have one of those beansprout blankets and it's great.Click to expand...

It often does it with Ebay and YouTube things, but I have an English passport even though my cyber space is French!!:growlmad: Beansprout blanket you say? I'll look it up on the web...:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Was it this?!

https://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/17449/6049205807p?src=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.retailestore.com%2FImages%2FHomeKitchen%2F51Q3k62A3gL._SL500_AA300_.jpg&d=74cfd0d09fc45553a0852033afd6b545da4ce260


----------



## LunaLady

Here's what Emandi was showing you, B :flower:

https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Nwt-Bean-Sprout-Baby-Boy-Blue-Plush-Sherpa-Monkey-Blanket-New-/00/s/NzI2WDY0OA==/$(KGrHqV,!jkE8FzF+ZRbBPTtoWQhv!~~60_3.JPG


----------



## LunaLady

Good morning all :flower: Got a bit of sleep :dance:

And I woke up to a blanket of snow on the ground! :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've been clearing out the garage- I won't start painting it until Henry is in the transat next to me rather than my belly in case I fall off a step ladder but this is my vague kind of objective...it won't be so neat though coz we have far too much junk. And colour scheme I'm kind of thinking lemon and pale blue....

https://cdn.decorpad.com/photos/2011/07/17/aa344e0a1244.jpg


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I think people get newborn size clothes for people for their baby showers just kinda standard. They think newborn stuff is cute because it's so small. I know I'm guilty of getting newborn stuff for almost every shower I went to before having a baby. I wouldn't now, but I did then because it was so cute. Size 6 month clothes are really practical, but just doesn't have the 'cute appeal' when opened up at a shower! :thumbup:

That's my theory, anyway.... :-k


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Luna, and emandi!! Oh yes that looks very soft and cosy- do they do adult sizes, for me? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Addie, I think people get newborn size clothes for people for their baby showers just kinda standard. They think newborn stuff is cute because it's so small. I know I'm guilty of getting newborn stuff for almost every shower I went to before having a baby. I wouldn't now, but I did then because it was so cute. Size 6 month clothes are really practical, but just doesn't have the 'cute appeal' when opened up at a shower! :thumbup:
> 
> That's my theory, anyway.... :-k

I agree! The littler the cuter!


----------



## mummyApril

Erm did anyone see my message about james and scrambled egg? X


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Addie, I think people get newborn size clothes for people for their baby showers just kinda standard. They think newborn stuff is cute because it's so small. I know I'm guilty of getting newborn stuff for almost every shower I went to before having a baby. I wouldn't now, but I did then because it was so cute. Size 6 month clothes are really practical, but just doesn't have the 'cute appeal' when opened up at a shower! :thumbup:
> 
> That's my theory, anyway.... :-k
> 
> I agree! The littler the cuter!Click to expand...

And to make my point - my shower was three weeks after Rhyko was born and I *still* got tons of 'preemie' sized stuff - despite the fact he was about 6 and a half pounds at the time! The Preemie stuff was TINY! He wouldn't have fit in it when he was an hour old. :shrug: It was CUTE, though! :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Erm did anyone see my message about james and scrambled egg? X

Trin did! :thumbup:

She said go ahead if there's not any people with egg allergies in your family.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Brillo pads! DH is home, which means I can go swimming :wohoo:

He almost passed out when he saw the garage transformation, and I haven't even started the cosmetic part yet :thumbup: Brownie points for me!! :smug:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Something for Bethany and Henry
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Bean-S...by_Blankets&hash=item27c41c64e2#ht_2170wt_932
> 
> It says I'm not allowed to see it due to National Restrictions:cry: What is it?!!!Click to expand...

jeez the USA really hates France, doesn't it!? I understand YouTube bc it's about licencing but selling blankies on eBay?

George Bush does not care about French people!

https://cdn.dipity.com/uploads/events/20a76d6209137f913780d6559ceedfb6_1M.png


----------



## Sarachka

Does anyone want  a new siggie? I am bored!


----------



## emandi

HollyMonkey said:


> Was it this?!
> 
> https://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/17449/6049205807p?src=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.retailestore.com%2FImages%2FHomeKitchen%2F51Q3k62A3gL._SL500_AA300_.jpg&d=74cfd0d09fc45553a0852033afd6b545da4ce260

No, but this one is nice, too. Other one was blue with one picture of monkey, one side fleece and other nice soft and fluffy.


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Does anyone want  a new siggie? I am bored!


Can I have one pretty please?


----------



## babyhopes2010

emandi said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want  a new siggie? I am bored!
> 
> 
> Can I have one pretty please?Click to expand...

an me:yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG emandi his 1 month already! wow!


freyas 4 months next week :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

emandi said:


> Can I have one pretty please?




babyhopes2010 said:


> an me:yipee:

yes yes YES! What would you like them to say?


----------



## addie25

The girls look great!! One is 2.3 pounds and the other 2.6 pounds.:thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Hm Sarachka, that is a question :k, no idea ... I'm braindead after sleepless night (and day). My poor Finley is suffering from blocked nose, it's been 10 days! Did you know babies can't breathe through their mouth?

Hm still thinking, can be something simple with picture(s) ...


----------



## Sarachka

Alenka, you likey?

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/emandi.jpg

DIRECT LINK

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/emandi.jpg

Click on the direct link and it will open in a new window
Copy and paste URL from your browser's address bar
Go to Control Panel - Signature settings on BNB
Click the yellow icon of a picture/mountain and paste the URL


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> Hm Sarachka, that is a question :k, no idea ... I'm braindead after sleepless night (and day). My poor Finley is suffering from blocked nose, it's been 10 days! Did you know babies can't breathe through their mouth?
> 
> Hm still thinking, can be something simple with picture(s) ...

Try breastmilk in the nose :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Erm did anyone see my message about james and scrambled egg? X
> 
> Trin did! :thumbup:
> 
> She said go ahead if there's not any people with egg allergies in your family.Click to expand...

ah thankyou Luna and Trin i must of missed that! :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

ah im really sad my mums eldest cat has just been run over, i loved him! 12 years shes had him x


----------



## emandi

Sarachka said:


> Alenka, you likey?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/emandi.jpg
> 
> DIRECT LINK
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/emandi.jpg
> 
> Click on the direct link and it will open in a new window
> Copy and paste URL from your browser's address bar
> Go to Control Panel - Signature settings on BNB
> Click the yellow icon of a picture/mountain and paste the URL


Alenka loooooves it!!!
Thank you Sarachka :kiss:, buuutiful


----------



## newbie_ttc

Sarachka said:


> Alenka, you likey?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/emandi.jpg
> 
> DIRECT LINK
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/emandi.jpg
> 
> Click on the direct link and it will open in a new window
> Copy and paste URL from your browser's address bar
> Go to Control Panel - Signature settings on BNB
> Click the yellow icon of a picture/mountain and paste the URL

how gorge!! :thumbup: i'd like a new siggie once we find out what we're having pls! :flower:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hm Sarachka, that is a question :k, no idea ... I'm braindead after sleepless night (and day). My poor Finley is suffering from blocked nose, it's been 10 days! Did you know babies can't breathe through their mouth?
> 
> Hm still thinking, can be something simple with picture(s) ...
> 
> Try breastmilk in the nose :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you Trin :flower:, that won't be a problem I seem to squirt his face quite often :haha:.
How are you feeling my dear? Hope not long now :hugs:.


----------



## Sarachka

newbie_ttc said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Alenka, you likey?
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/emandi.jpg
> 
> DIRECT LINK
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/emandi.jpg
> 
> Click on the direct link and it will open in a new window
> Copy and paste URL from your browser's address bar
> Go to Control Panel - Signature settings on BNB
> Click the yellow icon of a picture/mountain and paste the URL
> 
> how gorge!! :thumbup: i'd like a new siggie once we find out what we're having pls! :flower:Click to expand...

I'd luuuuurve to!


----------



## TrinityMom

emandi said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emandi said:
> 
> 
> Hm Sarachka, that is a question :k, no idea ... I'm braindead after sleepless night (and day). My poor Finley is suffering from blocked nose, it's been 10 days! Did you know babies can't breathe through their mouth?
> 
> Hm still thinking, can be something simple with picture(s) ...
> 
> Try breastmilk in the nose :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Trin :flower:, that won't be a problem I seem to squirt his face quite often :haha:.
> How are you feeling my dear? Hope not long now :hugs:.Click to expand...

i'm feeling ok. Some bh, nothing regular. Sore throat tho. MW said to take something to help me sleep...may take my stopayne


----------



## newbie_ttc

i love how my fb newsfeed was filled with stuff from trin, especially about not having the baby yet. i started to be an @ss and comment, "how about now?" :haha: i'll be good tho :angelnot:


----------



## poas

Hi guys  can I please pretend i've read the last 45 pages andthen you all regale me with important info  which I know, because I read it ALL, but would just like confirmed ;)


----------



## Essie

April :hugs: that's so sad.


----------



## Essie

I'm being naughty and having a kopparberg. I'm out for dinner with some work friends but they're all late so I'm sat by myself I'm the bar x


----------



## Sarachka

Essie said:


> I'm being naughty and having a kopparberg. I'm out for dinner with some work friends but they're all late so I'm sat by myself I'm the bar x

:brat: :brat: :brat: WANT!!!! :brat: :brat: :brat:


----------



## poas

Mmm...I have a deep rooted love for cider/Perry! It has been over a year since I have had one though, in fact since 28th Nov 2010 was the last time-I like to be vague eh? So come on people, any news?


----------



## Mollykins

Does anyone here celebrate Passover?


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Does anyone here celebrate Passover?

No Molly...do you?


----------



## kit_cat

April...I'm so sorry about kitty....big :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

I have the most accommodating DH ever. I asked him to check again and stretch it out ....do a stretch and sweep


...and...


Spoiler
6cm :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> ah im really sad my mums eldest cat has just been run over, i loved him! 12 years shes had him x

Poor kitty :cry: Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

TrinityMom said:


> I have the most accommodating DH ever. I asked him to check again and stretch it out ....do a stretch and sweep
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 6cm :happydance:

Wooooow ! 

This is the point I arrived at hospital, hope that pool is nice and ready for you x


----------



## TrinityMom

Crunchie said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I have the most accommodating DH ever. I asked him to check again and stretch it out ....do a stretch and sweep
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 6cm :happydance:
> 
> 
> Wooooow !
> 
> This is the point I arrived at hospital, hope that pool is nice and ready for you xClick to expand...

Pool is filling :thumbup: Still feeling fine. Should be easy for the mw to rupture membranes tomorrow if we need to


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Mmm...I have a deep rooted love for cider/Perry! It has been over a year since I have had one though, in fact since 28th Nov 2010 was the last time-I like to be vague eh? So come on people, any news?

I take it you haven't partaken in any alcohol since that date? 

News.....hmmmmm.....not much from me except Cara is now crawling. Hayley's Reece had a fight at school and they're making it a big deal. Newbs is suffering palpitations. Molly is sick :( Sezi has new drugs :yipee: Bethany's next project is her garage which is underway. Clare's Freya slept brilliantly again last night. Emandi's Finley isn't sleeping due to a stuffy nose :( Trin's Tori is keeping us all guessing but Trin is now 6cm!!! The pussycat in April's family sadly passed away :cry: Essie's out boozing tonight with friends :winkwink: Crunchie's Lauren can't roll from front to back yet but will soon :thumbup: Addie's girl's room is coming along a treat and she really enjoyed her baby shower, got lots of lovely things. Luna has been to the cinema and a great baby group with Rhyko :thumbup:

Phew...bet I missed loads of important stuff but I have Brainmushitis...it's a very serious condition you know :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I have the most accommodating DH ever. I asked him to check again and stretch it out ....do a stretch and sweep
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 6cm :happydance:
> 
> 
> Wooooow !
> 
> This is the point I arrived at hospital, hope that pool is nice and ready for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Pool is filling :thumbup: Still feeling fine. Should be easy for the mw to rupture membranes tomorrow if we need toClick to expand...

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQqwG_rQx7A


----------



## poas

Thanks for confirming that kit  wow crawling!! That is crazy! I remember being a few weeks gone and panicking, and you reassuring me I think cara was a lemon at the time! Wow time is flying!
Sorry for all the trouble-illness, pet loss and school problems x
Trin 6cm...I had esme thirty mins after that, I hope it is the same for you-but more peaceful  
I have really missed you all x


----------



## addie25

WOW go Kit what a good memory!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

So does this mean Tori is on her way :shrug::happydance::shrug:


----------



## addie25

Furniture store called and they will be delivering my rocker, and bedding Thursday. Can't wait till it is all here. They said the owner will be delivering this so the delivery people dont charge me again (and to be honest I don't want the delivery people in my house after last time) I can't wait till everything is set up!! Doctor today said not to be 2 active. Not bed rest but to take it easy since I am having twins. I don't know what not 2 active means. She said don't go walking around a tun of stores. Does this mean I can't really go to any store???


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I have the most accommodating DH ever. I asked him to check again and stretch it out ....do a stretch and sweep
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 6cm :happydance:
> 
> 
> Wooooow !
> 
> This is the point I arrived at hospital, hope that pool is nice and ready for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Pool is filling :thumbup: Still feeling fine. Should be easy for the mw to rupture membranes tomorrow if we need toClick to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## newbie_ttc

so i'm sitting here working, and i wonder to myself... why are the pointer sisters in my head? :-k thanks kit :haha:


----------



## TrinityMom

Right, I'm off to bed. Happy to sleep and wake up pregnant and then have the mw rupture. And happy to wake up ready to push :thumbup:

Either way, chat tomorrow
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Kit ! 

That was amazing ......


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> Right, I'm off to bed. Happy to sleep and wake up pregnant and then have the mw rupture. And happy to wake up ready to push :thumbup:
> 
> Either way, chat tomorrow
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:

i hope u get some good rest... tomorrow will be eventful :happydance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ladies! ladies! ladies!

_You have only a couple more months left to endure my swimming orgasms and blood sugars_ But swimming was soooooooooooo fab tonight- I warmed up alone in the small pool since I got there early and had scoffed big dinner and CHOCOLATE so had to get moving, then went and swam in the big pool when it was my session at 8. I gave it some welly for an hour on account of the chocolate and then had a warm down back in the small pool- with floating and water running and general bobbing around:cloud9::cloud9: Bloods 96 so swimming is VERY magic!! I had _lots _of chocolate!:blush: 

It crossed my mind tonight that I'd probably enjoy a waterbirth, being such a waterbaby, but alas I need to be plugged into blood sugar machines at a level III hospital :cry: BUT I have no regrets because I have spent so many happy hours of this pregnancy swimming :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Henry's left and right profiles taken at the pool....
 



Attached Files:







Marly-le-Roi-20120306-01358.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0









Marly-le-Roi-20120306-01362.jpg
File size: 437.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Mmm...I have a deep rooted love for cider/Perry! It has been over a year since I have had one though, in fact since 28th Nov 2010 was the last time-I like to be vague eh? So come on people, any news?
> 
> I take it you haven't partaken in any alcohol since that date?
> 
> News.....hmmmmm.....not much from me except Cara is now crawling. Hayley's Reece had a fight at school and they're making it a big deal. Newbs is suffering palpitations. Molly is sick :( Sezi has new drugs :yipee: Bethany's next project is her garage which is underway. Clare's Freya slept brilliantly again last night. Emandi's Finley isn't sleeping due to a stuffy nose :( Trin's Tori is keeping us all guessing but Trin is now 6cm!!! The pussycat in April's family sadly passed away :cry: Essie's out boozing tonight with friends :winkwink: Crunchie's Lauren can't roll from front to back yet but will soon :thumbup: Addie's girl's room is coming along a treat and she really enjoyed her baby shower, got lots of lovely things. Luna has been to the cinema and a great baby group with Rhyko :thumbup:
> 
> Phew...bet I missed loads of important stuff but I have Brainmushitis...it's a very serious condition you know :wacko:Click to expand...


Wow well remembered kit. I love how the most excited smilie is for my drugs!!


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> so i'm sitting here working, and i wonder to myself... why are the pointer sisters in my head? :-k thanks kit :haha:

:haha: My pleasure newbie doobee dooooooooooooo :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Mmm...I have a deep rooted love for cider/Perry! It has been over a year since I have had one though, in fact since 28th Nov 2010 was the last time-I like to be vague eh? So come on people, any news?
> 
> I take it you haven't partaken in any alcohol since that date?
> 
> News.....hmmmmm.....not much from me except Cara is now crawling. Hayley's Reece had a fight at school and they're making it a big deal. Newbs is suffering palpitations. Molly is sick :( Sezi has new drugs :yipee: Bethany's next project is her garage which is underway. Clare's Freya slept brilliantly again last night. Emandi's Finley isn't sleeping due to a stuffy nose :( Trin's Tori is keeping us all guessing but Trin is now 6cm!!! The pussycat in April's family sadly passed away :cry: Essie's out boozing tonight with friends :winkwink: Crunchie's Lauren can't roll from front to back yet but will soon :thumbup: Addie's girl's room is coming along a treat and she really enjoyed her baby shower, got lots of lovely things. Luna has been to the cinema and a great baby group with Rhyko :thumbup:
> 
> Phew...bet I missed loads of important stuff but I have Brainmushitis...it's a very serious condition you know :wacko:Click to expand...

omg what an up to date turtle:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg i read and it never sunk in ....................trins 6cm :wohoo: yey :yipee:


B ur bumpy is fab :)


----------



## Sarachka

Claire what would you like your signature to say?


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Ladies! ladies! ladies!
> 
> _You have only a couple more months left to endure my swimming orgasms and blood sugars_ But swimming was soooooooooooo fab tonight- I warmed up alone in the small pool since I got there early and had scoffed big dinner and CHOCOLATE so had to get moving, then went and swam in the big pool when it was my session at 8. I gave it some welly for an hour on account of the chocolate and then had a warm down back in the small pool- with floating and water running and general bobbing around:cloud9::cloud9: Bloods 96 so swimming is VERY magic!! I had _lots _of chocolate!:blush:
> 
> It crossed my mind tonight that I'd probably enjoy a waterbirth, being such a waterbaby, but alas I need to be plugged into blood sugar machines at a level III hospital :cry: BUT I have no regrets because I have spent so many happy hours of this pregnancy swimming :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Henry's left and right profiles taken at the pool....

B you look amazing!! I can not wait till this summer to go swimming at the beach house and jump in the hot tub. I woke up to birds chirping this morning and go so excited Spring is almost here!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yay I remember my 6 cm, that's where I was when my waters broke and I went to the hospital :happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

B loving the bumps. I'll have to take one of mine ASAP too.


----------



## addie25

Even tho doctor said babies are both doing great she mentioned that baby A is smaller and has less fluid around her and B is bigger with more fluid (A is 2.3 pounds and B is 2.6 pounds so not a big difference) She said it was normal but then why even tell me A has less fluid and is smaller???


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kit !
> 
> That was amazing ......

:haha: years of practice of churning out minutes of meetings when I didn't bother writing anything down :thumbup: Knew my rubbish note taking would serve a purpose one day!!

For you Crunchster...or maybe your DH :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie it's so nice when the birds start singing isn't it? I love it!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent Kit although the garage was just a random splurge on the spur of a random moment today! It's not an 'official' monkey project :haha:


Official monkey project for tomorrow is making a pretty fabric bag that says "Rose" on it for my baby swimmer friend's little girl :thumbup: It's her 2nd birthday on Saturday :awww: Holly LOVES bags so I guess Rose does! And I'll put some toys in it


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Mmm...I have a deep rooted love for cider/Perry! It has been over a year since I have had one though, in fact since 28th Nov 2010 was the last time-I like to be vague eh? So come on people, any news?
> 
> I take it you haven't partaken in any alcohol since that date?
> 
> News.....hmmmmm.....not much from me except Cara is now crawling. Hayley's Reece had a fight at school and they're making it a big deal. Newbs is suffering palpitations. Molly is sick :( Sezi has new drugs :yipee: Bethany's next project is her garage which is underway. Clare's Freya slept brilliantly again last night. Emandi's Finley isn't sleeping due to a stuffy nose :( Trin's Tori is keeping us all guessing but Trin is now 6cm!!! The pussycat in April's family sadly passed away :cry: Essie's out boozing tonight with friends :winkwink: Crunchie's Lauren can't roll from front to back yet but will soon :thumbup: Addie's girl's room is coming along a treat and she really enjoyed her baby shower, got lots of lovely things. Luna has been to the cinema and a great baby group with Rhyko :thumbup:
> 
> Phew...bet I missed loads of important stuff but I have Brainmushitis...it's a very serious condition you know :wacko:Click to expand...



Jeez Kit next time i haven't been on for a few hours and you do a low down on goings on please bbm me 1st!! I have just read 10 pages to catch up:dohh: and Lunas fantastic tear jerking birth story:thumbup::cry:again properly:hugs:you we're a superstar:kiss:







LunaLady said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back later
> 
> Hello Hayley dear! :hugs: Sorry Nate is grizzly! That's never fun.
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply about Reece's school incident. I have zero experience here and it always seems it's kind 'he said/she said' with school yard stuff and whomever the teacher favors gets the better treatment - at least that's who I remember it! I think these things just are never very fair :nope:Click to expand...


Yes i think that is what it's boiled down too after my convo with the head this afternoon.......he is an arsehole though and i dislike him and his methods of teaching so lets just say we dont see eye to eye:growlmad:




kit_cat said:


> Cara just properly crawled for the first time :cry::happydance:

Oh my word :cry: thats totes emoti!!



kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back later
> 
> Sorry Hayley..I missed your post about the school incident..I went back and read it. Sometimes it seems there can be different treatment given to some children than others particularly where special needs are concerned. IMHO, sometimes that's appropriate and sometimes it's not. When I was a student working in primary schools, there was a young boy (5 yrs at the time) who had ADHD although it wasn't diagnosed officially until he was a bit older. He was blamed for EVERYTHING as it was believed he was just naughty then came the diagnosis a couple of years later and everything went to the opposite extreme. My point is, what you describe sounds like tit for tat. It might be being taken too far due to the other boy's needs...a bit like positive discrimination?
> 
> It's making me think of the case in the UK just a couple of weeks ago where two 5 year old boys were talking, one white, one black. The white boy asked the black boy if he was proud to be from Africa. He told his mother he had been asked this question and his mother has turned it into a massive race issue it seems. The mother of the white boy is shocked at being told she has to sign a form at the school acknowledging her son is a racist. This makes me really sad and feel like there is no hope for us :nope:Click to expand...


Thanks Kit i just sometimes need outside opinions befre i really blow a gasket with the head !! 
Not a term has passed since Reece was in reception that i haven't had a phone call about some incident or another and its really getting on my wick now :nope:
The boys mother can apparently go to the police if she wishes and reece could get cgarged with ABH wtf??? He was squashing my sons ribs and throat:growlmad:
After a very harsh convo with the head may i add i finally got my point across that from the age of 4.5yrs that school has penilised him and tarred him with the ''once a naughty boy, always a naughty boy''



addie25 said:


> For those that do not have Facebook, here are a couple of pictures from my shower.
> 
> View attachment 349441
> 
> 
> View attachment 349442
> 
> 
> View attachment 349443
> 
> 
> View attachment 349444
> 
> 
> View attachment 349445


Lovely photo's my friends would never be as generous:winkwink:

Addie today i have bought the most adorable present for you,Dh and the girls i will prob post at weekend :thumbup:
(its not clothes either so dont far newborn sizes LOL)




TrinityMom said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back later
> 
> Sorry Hayley..I missed your post about the school incident..I went back and read it. Sometimes it seems there can be different treatment given to some children than others particularly where special needs are concerned. IMHO, sometimes that's appropriate and sometimes it's not. When I was a student working in primary schools, there was a young boy (5 yrs at the time) who had ADHD although it wasn't diagnosed officially until he was a bit older. He was blamed for EVERYTHING as it was believed he was just naughty then came the diagnosis a couple of years later and everything went to the opposite extreme. My point is, what you describe sounds like tit for tat. It might be being taken too far due to the other boy's needs...a bit like positive discrimination?
> 
> It's making me think of the case in the UK just a couple of weeks ago where two 5 year old boys were talking, one white, one black. The white boy asked the black boy if he was proud to be from Africa. He told his mother he had been asked this question and his mother has turned it into a massive race issue it seems. The mother of the white boy is shocked at being told she has to sign a form at the school acknowledging her son is a racist. This makes me really sad and feel like there is no hope for us :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hayley, I agree. It sounds like his word against the other child's. Maybe the mom is a pain and the school is trying to appease her? As a mom with 2 kids with ADHD I know that it's hard because they can be labelled `the problem child all the time when it's not necessarily their fault. Maybe Kit is right about the positive discrimination
> 
> Kit, I hear what you're saying about the race thing. Kids are curious and they ask the questions that come to mind. Tarquin the other day told me he is unhappy that there aren't any more peach children in his class and he doesn't want to be with only brown children. My mom freaked and said he couldn't say that, and tbh that was my immediate reaction too. But I asked him why. Turns out there's only him and one other girl in his class who are white, or peach as he calls it. The black kids play with his hair and treat him like a pet. He said he wanted other friends who look like him. Which I suppose is understandable. So we had a long talk basically in his terms about the demographics of the country and that there just are more brown people than peach people around so it'll always be like that. Then he was happy and didn't feel singled out. People should look at what's behind the comment or question rather than getting touchy and defensiveClick to expand...


I know what you mean i have worked with kiddies with adhd and i know the crack but like kit says i think he gets away with murder basically and mum plays on it which is unfair on him and the other children




HollyMonkey said:


> I've been clearing out the garage- I won't start painting it until Henry is in the transat next to me rather than my belly in case I fall off a step ladder but this is my vague kind of objective...it won't be so neat though coz we have far too much junk. And colour scheme I'm kind of thinking lemon and pale blue....
> 
> https://cdn.decorpad.com/photos/2011/07/17/aa344e0a1244.jpg

Bloody hell B your gonna have a magnifico garage :thumbup: your mad with all your energy and decorating and knitting and making and repairing:thumbup:

(IN A GOOD WAY):kiss:



poas said:


> Hi guys  can I please pretend i've read the last 45 pages andthen you all regale me with important info  which I know, because I read it ALL, but would just like confirmed ;)

hello twin :haha: you sound so like me :hugs:
hows the shop?



TrinityMom said:


> I have the most accommodating DH ever. I asked him to check again and stretch it out ....do a stretch and sweep
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 6cm :happydance:


:thumbup:yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

i hear the pool filling up with calming birthing water:baby:

Hope ya'll ok 

emandi love the new siggy sezi made:thumbup:
april did james try the egg?
well i wont see my man now properly until next thurs when he will probably be so :sleep:i wont see him then either:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> Even tho doctor said babies are both doing great she mentioned that baby A is smaller and has less fluid around her and B is bigger with more fluid (A is 2.3 pounds and B is 2.6 pounds so not a big difference) She said it was normal but then why even tell me A has less fluid and is smaller???

I thought all twins were always different sizes:shrug: And 0.3 pounds is nothing, especially since these measurements are give and take a bit. I wouldn't worry, ESPECIALLY since she said they're doing great and it's normal!!:hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Even tho doctor said babies are both doing great she mentioned that baby A is smaller and has less fluid around her and B is bigger with more fluid (A is 2.3 pounds and B is 2.6 pounds so not a big difference) She said it was normal but then why even tell me A has less fluid and is smaller???

Well why not? She's just giving you facts. It's NOT a negative at all so it's just standard reporting.


----------



## Crunchie

Kit, that has really made me chuckle
He still will not watch it with me ???!!!! Someone come over please .... I have wine ?


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany! I remember you saying that during your labour with Holly you were shaking your head back and forth. I did that the other night with my heartburn and it really helped!


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Kit, that has really made me chuckle
> He still will not watch it with me ???!!!! Someone come over please .... I have wine ?

Noooooo wayyyyy!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Ladies! ladies! ladies!
> 
> _You have only a couple more months left to endure my swimming orgasms and blood sugars_ But swimming was soooooooooooo fab tonight- I warmed up alone in the small pool since I got there early and had scoffed big dinner and CHOCOLATE so had to get moving, then went and swam in the big pool when it was my session at 8. I gave it some welly for an hour on account of the chocolate and then had a warm down back in the small pool- with floating and water running and general bobbing around:cloud9::cloud9: Bloods 96 so swimming is VERY magic!! I had _lots _of chocolate!:blush:
> 
> It crossed my mind tonight that I'd probably enjoy a waterbirth, being such a waterbaby, but alas I need to be plugged into blood sugar machines at a level III hospital :cry: BUT I have no regrets because I have spent so many happy hours of this pregnancy swimming :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Henry's left and right profiles taken at the pool....

What a lovely time you had! I must say though that _"swimming orgasm"_ seems like more of an adjective than anything :haha:

You look fabbo!!


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Mmm...I have a deep rooted love for cider/Perry! It has been over a year since I have had one though, in fact since 28th Nov 2010 was the last time-I like to be vague eh? So come on people, any news?
> 
> I take it you haven't partaken in any alcohol since that date?
> 
> News.....hmmmmm.....not much from me except Cara is now crawling. Hayley's Reece had a fight at school and they're making it a big deal. Newbs is suffering palpitations. Molly is sick :( Sezi has new drugs :yipee: Bethany's next project is her garage which is underway. Clare's Freya slept brilliantly again last night. Emandi's Finley isn't sleeping due to a stuffy nose :( Trin's Tori is keeping us all guessing but Trin is now 6cm!!! The pussycat in April's family sadly passed away :cry: Essie's out boozing tonight with friends :winkwink: Crunchie's Lauren can't roll from front to back yet but will soon :thumbup: Addie's girl's room is coming along a treat and she really enjoyed her baby shower, got lots of lovely things. Luna has been to the cinema and a great baby group with Rhyko :thumbup:
> 
> Phew...bet I missed loads of important stuff but I have Brainmushitis...it's a very serious condition you know :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow well remembered kit. I love how the most excited smilie is for my drugs!!Click to expand...

Thought you'd like that :thumbup: Hope they are working their magic on you :flower:


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Mmm...I have a deep rooted love for cider/Perry! It has been over a year since I have had one though, in fact since 28th Nov 2010 was the last time-I like to be vague eh? So come on people, any news?
> 
> I take it you haven't partaken in any alcohol since that date?
> 
> News.....hmmmmm.....not much from me except Cara is now crawling. Hayley's Reece had a fight at school and they're making it a big deal. Newbs is suffering palpitations. Molly is sick :( Sezi has new drugs :yipee: Bethany's next project is her garage which is underway. Clare's Freya slept brilliantly again last night. Emandi's Finley isn't sleeping due to a stuffy nose :( Trin's Tori is keeping us all guessing but Trin is now 6cm!!! The pussycat in April's family sadly passed away :cry: Essie's out boozing tonight with friends :winkwink: Crunchie's Lauren can't roll from front to back yet but will soon :thumbup: Addie's girl's room is coming along a treat and she really enjoyed her baby shower, got lots of lovely things. Luna has been to the cinema and a great baby group with Rhyko :thumbup:
> 
> Phew...bet I missed loads of important stuff but I have Brainmushitis...it's a very serious condition you know :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez Kit next time i haven't been on for a few hours and you do a low down on goings on please bbm me 1st!! I have just read 10 pages to catch up:dohh: and Lunas fantastic tear jerking birth story:thumbup::cry:again properly:hugs:you we're a superstar:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back laterClick to expand...
> 
> Hello Hayley dear! :hugs: Sorry Nate is grizzly! That's never fun.
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply about Reece's school incident. I have zero experience here and it always seems it's kind 'he said/she said' with school yard stuff and whomever the teacher favors gets the better treatment - at least that's who I remember it! I think these things just are never very fair :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes i think that is what it's boiled down too after my convo with the head this afternoon.......he is an arsehole though and i dislike him and his methods of teaching so lets just say we dont see eye to eye:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Cara just properly crawled for the first time :cry::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my word :cry: thats totes emoti!!
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back laterClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry Hayley..I missed your post about the school incident..I went back and read it. Sometimes it seems there can be different treatment given to some children than others particularly where special needs are concerned. IMHO, sometimes that's appropriate and sometimes it's not. When I was a student working in primary schools, there was a young boy (5 yrs at the time) who had ADHD although it wasn't diagnosed officially until he was a bit older. He was blamed for EVERYTHING as it was believed he was just naughty then came the diagnosis a couple of years later and everything went to the opposite extreme. My point is, what you describe sounds like tit for tat. It might be being taken too far due to the other boy's needs...a bit like positive discrimination?
> 
> It's making me think of the case in the UK just a couple of weeks ago where two 5 year old boys were talking, one white, one black. The white boy asked the black boy if he was proud to be from Africa. He told his mother he had been asked this question and his mother has turned it into a massive race issue it seems. The mother of the white boy is shocked at being told she has to sign a form at the school acknowledging her son is a racist. This makes me really sad and feel like there is no hope for us :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Kit i just sometimes need outside opinions befre i really blow a gasket with the head !!
> Not a term has passed since Reece was in reception that i haven't had a phone call about some incident or another and its really getting on my wick now :nope:
> The boys mother can apparently go to the police if she wishes and reece could get cgarged with ABH wtf??? He was squashing my sons ribs and throat:growlmad:
> After a very harsh convo with the head may i add i finally got my point across that from the age of 4.5yrs that school has penilised him and tarred him with the ''once a naughty boy, always a naughty boy''
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> For those that do not have Facebook, here are a couple of pictures from my shower.
> 
> View attachment 349441
> 
> 
> View attachment 349442
> 
> 
> View attachment 349443
> 
> 
> View attachment 349444
> 
> 
> View attachment 349445
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely photo's my friends would never be as generous:winkwink:
> 
> Addie today i have bought the most adorable present for you,Dh and the girls i will prob post at weekend :thumbup:
> (its not clothes either so dont far newborn sizes LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> TRIN- how damn rude of cosmo ........and Tori is naughty making everyone wait like this hehe!! only joking........do some starjumps?
> 
> i see no one commented on reeces school incident?
> 
> im not in a good mod today as im shatterd and nate is been a grizzly bear
> 
> be back laterClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry Hayley..I missed your post about the school incident..I went back and read it. Sometimes it seems there can be different treatment given to some children than others particularly where special needs are concerned. IMHO, sometimes that's appropriate and sometimes it's not. When I was a student working in primary schools, there was a young boy (5 yrs at the time) who had ADHD although it wasn't diagnosed officially until he was a bit older. He was blamed for EVERYTHING as it was believed he was just naughty then came the diagnosis a couple of years later and everything went to the opposite extreme. My point is, what you describe sounds like tit for tat. It might be being taken too far due to the other boy's needs...a bit like positive discrimination?
> 
> It's making me think of the case in the UK just a couple of weeks ago where two 5 year old boys were talking, one white, one black. The white boy asked the black boy if he was proud to be from Africa. He told his mother he had been asked this question and his mother has turned it into a massive race issue it seems. The mother of the white boy is shocked at being told she has to sign a form at the school acknowledging her son is a racist. This makes me really sad and feel like there is no hope for us :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hayley, I agree. It sounds like his word against the other child's. Maybe the mom is a pain and the school is trying to appease her? As a mom with 2 kids with ADHD I know that it's hard because they can be labelled `the problem child all the time when it's not necessarily their fault. Maybe Kit is right about the positive discrimination
> 
> Kit, I hear what you're saying about the race thing. Kids are curious and they ask the questions that come to mind. Tarquin the other day told me he is unhappy that there aren't any more peach children in his class and he doesn't want to be with only brown children. My mom freaked and said he couldn't say that, and tbh that was my immediate reaction too. But I asked him why. Turns out there's only him and one other girl in his class who are white, or peach as he calls it. The black kids play with his hair and treat him like a pet. He said he wanted other friends who look like him. Which I suppose is understandable. So we had a long talk basically in his terms about the demographics of the country and that there just are more brown people than peach people around so it'll always be like that. Then he was happy and didn't feel singled out. People should look at what's behind the comment or question rather than getting touchy and defensiveClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean i have worked with kiddies with adhd and i know the crack but like kit says i think he gets away with murder basically and mum plays on it which is unfair on him and the other children
> 
> Ohhh thank you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I've been clearing out the garage- I won't start painting it until Henry is in the transat next to me rather than my belly in case I fall off a step ladder but this is my vague kind of objective...it won't be so neat though coz we have far too much junk. And colour scheme I'm kind of thinking lemon and pale blue....
> 
> https://cdn.decorpad.com/photos/2011/07/17/aa344e0a1244.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell B your gonna have a magnifico garage :thumbup: your mad with all your energy and decorating and knitting and making and repairing:thumbup:
> 
> (IN A GOOD WAY):kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys  can I please pretend i've read the last 45 pages andthen you all regale me with important info  which I know, because I read it ALL, but would just like confirmed ;)Click to expand...
> 
> hello twin :haha: you sound so like me :hugs:
> hows the shop?
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> I have the most accommodating DH ever. I asked him to check again and stretch it out ....do a stretch and sweep
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 6cm :happydance:
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbup:yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> i hear the pool filling up with calming birthing water:baby:
> 
> Hope ya'll ok
> 
> emandi love the new siggy sezi made:thumbup:
> april did james try the egg?
> well i wont see my man now properly until next thurs when he will probably be so :sleep:i wont see him then either:nope:Click to expand...


Oh Thank you!!!!!! Excited to see what it is!!!!!!



HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Even tho doctor said babies are both doing great she mentioned that baby A is smaller and has less fluid around her and B is bigger with more fluid (A is 2.3 pounds and B is 2.6 pounds so not a big difference) She said it was normal but then why even tell me A has less fluid and is smaller???
> 
> I thought all twins were always different sizes:shrug: And 0.3 pounds is nothing, especially since these measurements are give and take a bit. I wouldn't worry, ESPECIALLY since she said they're doing great and it's normal!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes that is what I thought all twins are different and thats that. I just don't like how she was looking at baby A's fluid and then didn't say anything for long time and then I said is all ok and she said oh yes Ill get the doctor. And then doctor came and measured it and said it is less than b and she is smaller than b and I said well are they both in the norm and she said yes but we will keep an eye on A. Just worries me that she wants to keep an eye on her (glad she is keeping an eye on her but it worries me that they will eventually tell me I have to deliver early bc A has lower fluid than B)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gorge siggy you got there emandi :thumbup:

Sorry for puss puss April :hugs:

Hayley I hope the school don't hassle poor Reece and it can all be sorted out. Kids will be kids :hugs: And indeed I do like having a makey-creaty project or ten on the go :fool:

It's been cold and rainy here all day and for ages but thanks to DH's birds we have year round birdsong! Can't wait until mild spring weather, I want to finish my boar in the garden in the sunshine! And not long until the clocks change, that's fab!

*Trin a lin! Big special hugs for you tonight  *

Goodnight turtloids :kiss: Off to bed to enjoy the post swim deliciousness ripple over me :cloud9:

Sleep tight xxxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> B loving the bumps. I'll have to take one of mine ASAP too.

Yes please! I don't think we've had many (if any) since the gratuitous bath shot! Shocking lack of pot pics Sarachka!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Kit, that has really made me chuckle
> He still will not watch it with me ???!!!! Someone come over please .... I have wine ?

*legs it over to Crunchie's with a cushion*


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> Kit, that has really made me chuckle
> He still will not watch it with me ???!!!! Someone come over please .... I have wine ?

Me me me i will cme i have wine too and always want to watch a scary film but lee is a wimp:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany! I remember you saying that during your labour with Holly you were shaking your head back and forth. I did that the other night with my heartburn and it really helped!

It's effective isn't it:thumbup: I will officially employ it as a labour pain management technique this time!! I might practise head shaking instead of breathing at my pre-baby classes, since the breathing was pants help and the head shaking was tops :haha:


Paula Radcliffe does it when she runs marathons, probably to over come the pain:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Oh yes sorry about the kitty April so sad ) ;

i am logging off as Nate is going to be a munkie again i can sense it

Essie hope you had fun :)

Trin hope all gets moving and you get to swish in the pool real soon how are the boy's are they excited??


night x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I must go to bed! 

Crunch I'll come with my knitting! I have a low attention span for films but I'd like to come anyway!!!


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> Oh yes sorry about the kitty April so sad ) ;
> 
> i am logging off as Nate is going to be a munkie again i can sense it
> 
> Essie hope you had fun :)
> 
> Trin hope all gets moving and you get to swish in the pool real soon how are the boy's are they excited??
> 
> 
> night x

Night Hayley..hope Nate doesn't give you your 4.15am alarm call :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Kit, that has really made me chuckle
> He still will not watch it with me ???!!!! Someone come over please .... I have wine ?
> 
> Me me me i will cme i have wine too and always want to watch a scary film but lee is a wimp:haha:Click to expand...

Ohhhh yes come, we can laugh at kit behind the cushions lol


----------



## Crunchie

I am keeping my fingers crossed that Lauren only likes to play flip over at nap times, bedtime she just likes to wriggle up the bed ! 

Monkey, those knitting needles may just make Kit jump out of her skin !!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed that Lauren only likes to play flip over at nap times, bedtime she just likes to wriggle up the bed !
> 
> Monkey, those knitting needles may just make Kit jump out of her skin !!!

Oh well that's not so bad if it's just nap times...hopefully it stays that way. Between me and OH, we were up 7 times flipping Cara back over one night :wacko:

They could be paranormal knitting needles :argh:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that Lauren only likes to play flip over at nap times, bedtime she just likes to wriggle up the bed !
> 
> Monkey, those knitting needles may just make Kit jump out of her skin !!!
> 
> Oh well that's not so bad if it's just nap times...hopefully it stays that way. Between me and OH, we were up 7 times flipping Cara back over one night :wacko:
> 
> They could be paranormal knitting needles :argh:Click to expand...

I really hope it is just nap times !!! She thinks she is very clever at doing it :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Night munkiepoobum :kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

I am attending a meeting with my boss, my boss's boss and my colleague tomorrow morning. I need to pretend I don't have a severe case of Brainmushitis, that I am not thinking about my daughter the whole time I am there and that they don't need their heads read for giving me a new job to do upon my return :wacko: I can do this...I can do this...I can do this....(keep saying it I might believe it)


----------



## kit_cat

:wave: kmteehoo!!

How are you my lovely and how is that gorgeous girl of yours? :flower:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> I am attending a meeting with my boss, my boss's boss and my colleague tomorrow morning. I need to pretend I don't have a severe case of Brainmushitis, that I am not thinking about my daughter the whole time I am there and that they don't need their heads read for giving me a new job to do upon my return :wacko: I can do this...I can do this...I can do this....(keep saying it I might believe it)

YOU will be fabulous ! I think once you are there, back in the old suit it will all fall into place x


----------



## kit_cat

Thanks Crunch..hope so, I really do.

Night night everyone..beauty sleep calls :sleep:


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> I have the most accommodating DH ever. I asked him to check again and stretch it out ....do a stretch and sweep
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 6cm :happydance:

OMG!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Trin! Fabulous!! :dance:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Kit, that has really made me chuckle
> He still will not watch it with me ???!!!! Someone come over please .... I have wine ?

il come over, but pass out from too much wine and then you can put it on yh? haha


----------



## Mollykins

Thinking of you Trin.. sending lots of love your way.:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I do not celebrate Passover... I am more of a pagan heathan :haha: I was only asking because I make a delish chocolate cake with chocolate ganache that is Passover friendly and sinfully delicious.


----------



## addie25

Yummmmmmmm sounds delish!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

If Trin wakes up 10cm without the pain I might cry! What a good girl Tori is for mummy already if so! can't wait for updates in the morning :)


----------



## mummyApril

Hi my names April and I'm an insomniac!


----------



## Mollykins

Hi April! :wave:


----------



## addie25

Hi April!!


----------



## Mollykins

No baby Tori yet? Very well. I will check in the next time Leo wakes me. :flower:

I hope you are doing well Trin. :hugs:


----------



## TrinityMom

*TODAY'S THE DAY!!!!!*

I had a great night sleep compared with the last few nights. Few niggly contractions but not much more. Had another show this morning :thumbup: MW will be here at 1pm and then 

*THUNDERCATS ARE GO!!!!*

I'm so excited!! Listening to my birth playlist, arranging flowers, filling the pool, braided my hair, generally getting ready...:cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

Hiya Molly, how are you feeling now? And little Leo? X


----------



## mummyApril

I'm going to make a doc app cos this is ridic! My scar inside and out hurts like a bitch when I have AF, the outside of my tummy is always tender to touch and then I get constant pain with scar and area like it was a few weeks ago I had it done! It happens a few days before AF which is pretty annoying because it makes me not want to do much, needs to be checked now 7 months later!!!! Sorry to moan but iv been awake all night in pain :(


----------



## TrinityMom

Mollykins said:


> Kit, I do not celebrate Passover... I am more of a pagan heathan :haha: I was only asking because I make a delish chocolate cake with chocolate ganache that is Passover friendly and sinfully delicious.

:yipee: A fellow pagan heathen :friends: The great thing about being pagan is that you can eat choclate cake ANY time of year :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Awww Trin, sorry to moan after your wonderful post! I didn't see it! Oh it sounds so lovely your getting ready! I hope we get photos of like the settings :) x


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> If Trin wakes up 10cm without the pain I might cry! What a good girl Tori is for mummy already if so! can't wait for updates in the morning :)

:haha: I kept dreaming I stood up out of bed and had to push :haha: I'm quite happy to get to 10 without pain :thumbup: No problem


----------



## TrinityMom

mummyApril said:


> I'm going to make a doc app cos this is ridic! My scar inside and out hurts like a bitch when I have AF, the outside of my tummy is always tender to touch and then I get constant pain with scar and area like it was a few weeks ago I had it done! It happens a few days before AF which is pretty annoying because it makes me not want to do much, needs to be checked now 7 months later!!!! Sorry to moan but iv been awake all night in pain :(

That's horrid April. I agree, have it checked :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

Conceived on the Luna eclipse, born on Full Moon...My beautiful witchy daughter :cloud9:


----------



## TrinityMom

SA artist...love the words...very true

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkgQW34mbKI


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Conceived on the Luna eclipse, born on Full Moon...My beautiful witchy daughter :cloud9:

I had a feeling she would be born with full moon, I was lying there last night feeling Tori is going to be very spiritual


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Trin ! That post was amazing ......


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning yum chums :coffee:

Happy Birthday Tori!! :wohoo: 

I have woken up very hungry after my swimming last night, if a horse ambles past I might just eat it all up, the unfortunate creature :munch:

It's another cold grey day here so LO and I are off to buy cheery yellow paint and play on the slide in the big park at the chateau- her FAVOURITE, while I stand around freezing my bum off but I'm a nice mum like that :smug: And no doubt grab lunch in town.

DH is in Cannes until Friday, Crunch is your brother there? (Or was it your DH who went?)...for that big convention thing 

AND he has a meeting next week with his lawyer about the maintenance which he shouldn't be paying given that we have the kids most of the time :thumbup: This could be the start of the next French Revolution, heads will fall I'm sure!!:wacko:

Happy Wed Nes Days turtles all- may they be gay and bright and may the great forces of life pulse merrily through you, and may Trin's cervix continue to joyously dilate towards the liberation of her treasure within :flower:

xxxxxxx laters gaters xxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## poas

Trin, I think by the time I get back on here you will have Tori in your arms!! I hope all goes smoothly with labour, that she latches easily and is calm and happy. it is such an amazing feeling to meet a baby for the first time-even more I think when Bubba is different sex to the children you already have.
You will be amazing  
Hello to everybody else too  will be on later for proper catch up


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes sorry about the kitty April so sad ) ;
> 
> i am logging off as Nate is going to be a munkie again i can sense it
> 
> Essie hope you had fun :)
> 
> Trin hope all gets moving and you get to swish in the pool real soon how are the boy's are they excited??
> 
> 
> night x
> 
> Night Hayley..hope Nate doesn't give you your 4.15am alarm call :wacko:Click to expand...


No it was 6.20ish:thumbup:.....im in agony from my kettlecise class and can barely move :nope:, i feel like an old woman :cry:, its worked muscles i never knew i had which is good but i hope it gets easier:wacko:




TrinityMom said:


> *TODAY'S THE DAY!!!!!*
> 
> I had a great night sleep compared with the last few nights. Few niggly contractions but not much more. Had another show this morning :thumbup: MW will be here at 1pm and then
> 
> *THUNDERCATS ARE GO!!!!*
> 
> I'm so excited!! Listening to my birth playlist, arranging flowers, filling the pool, braided my hair, generally getting ready...:cloud9:

:happydance: is all im saying !!


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Thanks Crunch..hope so, I really do.
> 
> Night night everyone..beauty sleep calls :sleep:

Yes and you need all the beauty sleep you can get! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Rires/rire-20060614.gif

FORGOT TO SAY BIG CONGRATS TO CARA FOR HER FIRST CRAWLING YESTERDAY! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bibop_baby.gif The entertainment value curve climbs steeply once they crawl! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/B%E9b%E9s/bibop_baby.gif


:kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

That was a lovely post Bethany .......

Trin are the boy's excited that they may have their sister by end of the day?

its so damn dark, rainy and miserable here its making me all sad ,but at least i have Trin's updates to look forward too ,yipeeeee

Kit hope your meeting goes well today


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: Baby trin day today :wohoo:

8-8.30 :wohoo:


----------



## new mummy2010

Freya is doing good hey !! WE told you it gets better


----------



## babyhopes2010

i believe if i havent let her cry few minutes at a time she would still be the same


----------



## TrinityMom

*Before things get hectic here and I am totally in Tori-bliss-heaven, I want to say thank you to all of you girls for the most amazing journey of friendship. From ttc, mc heartbreak twice, to finally conceiving and then finding out I'm having my longed-for daughter finally, you have been with me holding my hand and my heart. I have shared more with you collectively than anyone else, and your constant friendship, support, lack of judgement and love have meant more than I can say

Thank you. I love you *


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry: NUV U TRIN ALL THE BESTXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## TrinityMom

new mummy2010 said:


> That was a lovely post Bethany .......
> 
> Trin are the boy's excited that they may have their sister by end of the day?
> 
> its so damn dark, rainy and miserable here its making me all sad ,but at least i have Trin's updates to look forward too ,yipeeeee
> 
> Kit hope your meeting goes well today

They are very excited. My FIL is fetching them at 2 :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> :cry: NUV U TRIN ALL THE BESTXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I'm :cry: too! Had to close my bedroom door so the maid doesn't think I'm having a breakdown or something :haha: She already looks slightly terrified that the baby is coming today


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: NUV U TRIN ALL THE BESTXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> I'm :cry: too! Had to close my bedroom door so the maid doesn't think I'm having a breakdown or something :haha: She already looks slightly terrified that the baby is coming todayClick to expand...

:haha: I always wanted a maid:blush:


----------



## emandi

TrinityMom said:


> *Before things get hectic here and I am totally in Tori-bliss-heaven, I want to say thank you to all of you girls for the most amazing journey of friendship. From ttc, mc heartbreak twice, to finally conceiving and then finding out I'm having my longed-for daughter finally, you have been with me holding my hand and my heart. I have shared more with you collectively than anyone else, and your constant friendship, support, lack of judgement and love have meant more than I can say
> 
> Thank you. I love you *

Aw Trin, we love you too :cry:. 
You are AMAZING!
:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin you have made me :cry: you so deserve this and you will have your baby girl in your arms soon and your life will be complete! You are such a wonderful person and friend love you lots xx


----------



## Essie

Trin I'm so excited for you, you're finally going to meet your gorgeous baby girl :cry:


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/5105bfd5.jpg


----------



## addie25

Trin how r u not having pain what's ur trick??? I can't wait till Tori arrives!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!

Cara what a big girl crawling!!!

Sarah you look beautiful!!!! 

As for me another day waiting around for people to come. We have the stove guy coming between 8-12 so that stinks that big of a gap and then someone is comi g to take lawn furniture around 11. It is a beautiful day out today birds are chirping and it looks beautiful!! Ok off to get a bagel be4 the guy comes.


----------



## kmteehoo

ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD TRIN :happydance::baby::cloud9:


hello everyone else :flower: must dash AGAIN Amber has done a delightful smelling something in her nappy :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Aw kmteehoo amber is cute! X

Sarah you look fab! 
Kit I can't believe Cara is crawling!
I bet Trin is labouring right now :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: kmteehoo


----------



## addie25

Ok these night nurses are not calling me back. That is not professional at all. I am going to call my pediatrician and see if they have another agency they can recommend.


----------



## LunaLady

TrinityMom said:


> Conceived on the Luna eclipse, born on Full Moon...My beautiful witchy daughter :cloud9:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Do you have a middle name picked out, Trin? Something moony or witchy seems in order!!

Can't wait to see her dear sweet little face!!!


----------



## newbie_ttc

TrinityMom said:


> *Before things get hectic here and I am totally in Tori-bliss-heaven, I want to say thank you to all of you girls for the most amazing journey of friendship. From ttc, mc heartbreak twice, to finally conceiving and then finding out I'm having my longed-for daughter finally, you have been with me holding my hand and my heart. I have shared more with you collectively than anyone else, and your constant friendship, support, lack of judgement and love have meant more than I can say
> 
> Thank you. I love you *

:cry: got me all teary at work :cry: nuv u trin! :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

If you have a bit of spare time, please watch and share this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all :flower:

Still no Tori news?? :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Beautiful pot pic Sezi....and may I say what a lovely inny you have :thumbup: You look brilliant!!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Beautiful pot pic Sezi....and may I say what a lovely inny you have :thumbup: You look brilliant!!

Thanks kit. The truth is I've gain a boat load of weight and this photo hides it well. I look almost small breasted ... Mainly bc my boobs had fallen into my arm pits for the photo lol. Can you see Alice's little face curled up on my lap?


----------



## Sarachka

THREE people at work asked me if she is laying across yesterday. She is indeed transverse at the moment and I didn't realise people could tell so much. I know see my bump looking down really.


----------



## addie25

She has plenty of time to move head down :thumbup: Baby A is head down and baby B is sideways and then feet down lol she is all over the place. She just keeps moving around but baby A seems to want to stay head down so I hope she does since that is what I need to have a vaginal birth.


----------



## addie25

The girls were giving DH a bunch of kicks yesterday it was nice :hugs: We had fun watching them move around. Even bounced around some names but didn't settle on any.


----------



## Sarachka

Addie it really is about time you picked names! We wanna know!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie it really is about time you picked names! We wanna know!

Dh wont settle on a name!! I didn't think it would be this hard for him. His suggestion yesterday was Miley. I don't know about where you live but here I think people will think of that teen singer/actress with that name so I am not sold on it.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Addie it really is about time you picked names! We wanna know!
> 
> Dh wont settle on a name!! I didn't think it would be this hard for him. His suggestion yesterday was Miley. I don't know about where you live but here I think people will think of that teen singer/actress with that name so I am not sold on it.Click to expand...

That was the first thing I thought of.... :shrug:

What about French names?

I like Alicenne (Allison)! My 'french name' in high school French class was Adele :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

I'm working on something pretty cool....... can't share just yet, though!!

:ninja:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Addie it really is about time you picked names! We wanna know!
> 
> Dh wont settle on a name!! I didn't think it would be this hard for him. His suggestion yesterday was Miley. I don't know about where you live but here I think people will think of that teen singer/actress with that name so I am not sold on it.Click to expand...
> 
> That was the first thing I thought of.... :shrug:
> 
> What about French names?
> 
> I like Alicenne (Allison)! My 'french name' in high school French class was Adele :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know people will think of that initially and then it will just become her name. But I want to keep looking bc I don't like that singer/actress she annoys me but DH likes the name so we will keep it on our list. Adele is a singer as well :dohh: My french name was Clara in French class (even tho Nadine is a french name lol)


----------



## Sarachka

I'm not worried about her being transverse there is plenty of time to move. I was just surprised that people could tell she is.


----------



## Essie

Sarah gorgeous pot pic. I can't believe you and B are in your final 10 weeks.


----------



## Mollykins

Sarah, you look gorge darling. :flower:

Leo has a tooth! I was talking with my sister on the phone and remembered that I had a dream his tooth broke through so I checked and voilà! :awww:


----------



## addie25

It's crazy how much you love your children be4 they are born. I can not imagine what it feels like when you meet them for the 1st time. While I am so excited I can wait the 9 or 10 weeks so they come out perfectly healthy. 36-38 weeks doesn't seem far now!!


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Sarah, you look gorge darling. :flower:
> 
> Leo has a tooth! I was talking with my sister on the phone and remembered that I had a dream his tooth broke through so I checked and voilà! :awww:

:awww: Has he been fussy over it?

Rhyko has a little tooth starting to pop up, too! It has gone down a bit since it started coming up, but it's still there!


----------



## Sarachka

One of the things I'm most looking forward to is seeing OH with his first daughter


----------



## newbie_ttc

daddys and daughters are quite precious, says the daddy's girl :awww:


----------



## Mollykins

Hard to tell if he's been overly fussy... the rsv and bronchiolitis leaves him a bit out of sorts.


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> Hard to tell if he's been overly fussy... the rsv and bronchiolitis leaves him a bit out of sorts.

how's that coming Molly? any better?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Evening all WonderWomen!:flower:

I've been being a good step mummy in the absence of my dh tonight and made sure everyone is clean and fed and homeworked :angelnot: I might phone their mum and ask her for a cut of this week's maintenance :haha: Oooooo what a bitchy primate I am!:dance:

*Sarachka* look at you and your beauty bump :kiss: Well you look smashing even if you don't feel it, though I will just say one thing-* innies are sooooo last season darling!! *:sulk: I thought that about your boobs- I thought, "Where are the two HollyMonkeys hanging round her neck?" :shrug: :haha: And like you I too had the pleasure of seeing DH with his first DAUGHTER!!! It's ace! :thumbup:




Holly and I are intrepid adventurers who defied the freezing grey weather today and went and played for _hours_ in the chateau gardens and ate lunch in a cheap supermarket canteen where she said "apple" alot, whilst nomming her apple!! Then I bought Holly NEW SHOES for the spring:wohoo: She has grown a size and her feet are now a size 22 EU, the same as Henry's!!:haha: And she got a balloon in the shoe shop for being a good girl and she nuvs it and has taken it to bed with her tonight :awww:

And I got yellow and white gingham to make a new ironing board cover:thumbup:

We got rained on enormously just at the end of our day, so when we got home wet cold and tired and happy we had a big hot deep bubble bath together.:cloud9: Perfectus Maximus day with my best friend :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Saint-Germain-en-Laye-20120307-01368.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3









Saint-Germain-en-Laye-20120307-01374.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3









Saint-Germain-en-Laye-20120307-01379.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1









Saint-Germain-en-Laye-20120307-01385.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20120307-01383.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh my! Cycling time already- just when I was getting comfy! :dohh: It comes round quickly that hour after eating dinner!

...............:bike:


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds heavenly B. I can't wait for such days!


----------



## Mollykins

Newbs, hr is still wheezy and such but its definitely clearing up. :thumbup:

B, sounds like a blissful day. Well jel my love. :cloud9:


----------



## poas

Hi all, hope you are all well? I am having a bit of a shitty time at the moment, so will keep my negative vibes away but will lurk  lovely pic btw Sarah


----------



## kit_cat

Luna..I just read your birth story....

I was :shock: and :cry: and :wacko: and :hugs: and :nope: but most of all I was :howdy: Hats off to you brave lady....what an ordeal but what a glorious reward :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

kit_cat said:


> Luna..I just read your birth story....
> 
> I was :shock: and :cry: and :wacko: and :hugs: and :nope: but most of all I was :howdy: Hats off to you brave lady....what an ordeal but what a glorious reward :cloud9:

Thank you so much, Kit :hugs: I couldn't have done it without my Turtles :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Love the pics B!!


----------



## Crunchie

Hi all

Been lurking all day, 
Monkey - its my BIL having a dirty week with Mr Monkey .... Lucky gits ! 

Lissy ! Hugs xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Newbs, hr is still wheezy and such but its definitely clearing up. :thumbup:
> 
> B, sounds like a blissful day. Well jel my love. :cloud9:

So pleased it's easing off Molly....enough is enough surely. How are you now?


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi all, hope you are all well? I am having a bit of a shitty time at the moment, so will keep my negative vibes away but will lurk  lovely pic btw Sarah

Hello my lovely. Please spill if it will help? I understand if you don't want to but hope you feel you can if you need to. What else are we for? :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?


----------



## kit_cat

I :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: to know how Trin is doing!!!!!!!! Is Tori here?? :shrug:


----------



## Sarachka

Lissy like kit said pls do unload here if you want to. Lord knows we all do


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> I :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: to know how Trin is doing!!!!!!!! Is Tori here?? :shrug:

Me tooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## poas

Thanks crunch and kit, but I refuse to sully these pages whilst Tori is entering the world  I will live x how are the babies today all?


----------



## poas

only just saw your post sarah-thankyou too  trust me I'll bore you all to tears with my self pity tomorrow


----------



## new mummy2010

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> I :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: to know how Trin is doing!!!!!!!! Is Tori here?? :shrug:
> 
> Me tooooooooo!!!!!!!Click to expand...

ME threeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance::baby:


----------



## Crunchie

Sooooooo ... This Saturday night, dh and I are putting on our glad rags and having an evening out in London town. A party in fact !

Mil is coming over to Lauren sit (god help us all) 
So excited .... It's a party, I am going to put make up on and everything ;-)


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Sooooooo ... This Saturday night, dh and I are putting on our glad rags and having an evening out in London town. A party in fact !
> 
> Mil is coming over to Lauren sit (god help us all)
> So excited .... It's a party, I am going to put make up on and everything ;-)

I really am jealous! I would love to do that, I hope you have an amazing time!! You defo need to post pics..at least on FB! :happydance:


----------



## poas

Ooh 'citin crunch  what will you wear?


----------



## cassie04

IS TORI HERE YET?!?!?!?:wohoo:

love cassie, dave and emmie

xxx


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> only just saw your post sarah-thankyou too  trust me I'll bore you all to tears with my self pity tomorrow

Ahhh..come on. Get it off your chest. Trin and Tori won't mind...they're no doubt off up on :cloud9: for the forseeable. 

Seriously..whatever is the matter? :shrug:


----------



## cassie04

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo ... This Saturday night, dh and I are putting on our glad rags and having an evening out in London town. A party in fact !
> 
> Mil is coming over to Lauren sit (god help us all)
> So excited .... It's a party, I am going to put make up on and everything ;-)
> 
> I really am jealous! I would love to do that, I hope you have an amazing time!! You defo need to post pics..at least on FB! :happydance:Click to expand...

I agree crunchie whack on some photos on facey b so i can check on my phone! :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

cassie04 said:


> IS TORI HERE YET?!?!?!?:wohoo:
> 
> love cassie, dave and emmie
> 
> xxx

Hello Cassie, Dave and Emmie :wave: :hugs:

We don't know yet?? We are trying to wait patiently for news :wacko:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?

Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo ... This Saturday night, dh and I are putting on our glad rags and having an evening out in London town. A party in fact !
> 
> Mil is coming over to Lauren sit (god help us all)
> So excited .... It's a party, I am going to put make up on and everything ;-)
> 
> I really am jealous! I would love to do that, I hope you have an amazing time!! You defo need to post pics..at least on FB! :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol ! 
You will see me tagged in ones with me laying on the floor drunk after 2 wines....


----------



## Sarachka

OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:

Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Ooh 'citin crunch  what will you wear?

Oh lissy, I must be honest .... Whatever it is will be black ha ha ha.... What's in fashion these days ???

I haven't bought myself any clothes in about a year lol ? What does one wear to a London bar ???
Skinny jeans and a blazer ??? Or is that so 2011 ???


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo ... This Saturday night, dh and I are putting on our glad rags and having an evening out in London town. A party in fact !
> 
> Mil is coming over to Lauren sit (god help us all)
> So excited .... It's a party, I am going to put make up on and everything ;-)
> 
> I really am jealous! I would love to do that, I hope you have an amazing time!! You defo need to post pics..at least on FB! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol !
> You will see me tagged in ones with me laying on the floor drunk after 2 wines....Click to expand...

I :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: to lie on the floor drunk after 2 wines!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

cassie04 said:


> IS TORI HERE YET?!?!?!?:wohoo:
> 
> love cassie, dave and emmie
> 
> xxx

Hi y'all :flower:


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?Click to expand...

Lyra has got much better. I think she is more sicky than other babies (from what I see/hear) but a lot better than she was. We've had a very sicky day today though. It makes me wonder how many outfits to send her to nursery with, we've been through about 6 today.


----------



## Sarachka

Umm I have an embarrassing TMI question regarding lady gardens in pregnancy.


Spoiler
I just used my electric bikini razor to give myself a trim, blind, bc I can't see anything. Then, for the first time, I got the mirror to have a look. The colour of my skin all around that area has got really dark! Kinda like how my nipples have. Is this darkness "down there" normal?? I was really quite taken aback!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?Click to expand...

On avarage I have to change Lauren's outfit about 3 times a day, my washing machine actually broke last week ! It's constant spew-gate


----------



## Essie

Ooh crunch enjoy your night on the town! I met work friends last night and took the opportunity to do my hair and makeup, even though we just went to the pub. Felt nice to do something for me.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Umm I have an embarrassing TMI question regarding lady gardens in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I just used my electric bikini razor to give myself a trim, blind, bc I can't see anything. Then, for the first time, I got the mirror to have a look. The colour of my skin all around that area has got really dark! Kinda like how my nipples have. Is this darkness "down there" normal?? I was really quite taken aback!

To answer your question frankly...my pregnant foof reminded me of a purple swollen Homer Simpson face. I was shocked like you...it is normal and will return to it's less Homer like state post pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

TrinityMom said:


> *Before things get hectic here and I am totally in Tori-bliss-heaven, I want to say thank you to all of you girls for the most amazing journey of friendship. From ttc, mc heartbreak twice, to finally conceiving and then finding out I'm having my longed-for daughter finally, you have been with me holding my hand and my heart. I have shared more with you collectively than anyone else, and your constant friendship, support, lack of judgement and love have meant more than I can say
> 
> Thank you. I love you *


Ohh Trin that was so moving:cry:i feel totslly the same about you ladies even if i do leave you hanging for hours or days:blush:at a time 



TrinityMom said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> That was a lovely post Bethany .......
> 
> Trin are the boy's excited that they may have their sister by end of the day?
> 
> its so damn dark, rainy and miserable here its making me all sad ,but at least i have Trin's updates to look forward too ,yipeeeee
> 
> Kit hope your meeting goes well today
> 
> They are very excited. My FIL is fetching them at 2 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay the boy's will be fabbo big bro's im sure:thumbup::thumbup:



kmteehoo said:


> ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD TRIN :happydance::baby::cloud9:
> 
> 
> hello everyone else :flower: must dash AGAIN Amber has done a delightful smelling something in her nappy :haha:

wow Amber is a gorgepot HELLOOOOO sorry i missed you:hugs:



LunaLady said:


> I'm working on something pretty cool....... can't share just yet, though!!
> 
> :ninja:

Uhhhh exciting stuff:thumbup:


HELLO ELINA :thumbup: LOOKING GOOD SARAH:thumbup:




Mollykins said:


> Sarah, you look gorge darling. :flower:
> 
> Leo has a tooth! I was talking with my sister on the phone and remembered that I had a dream his tooth broke through so I checked and voilà! :awww:


WOWZERS REALLY?, i dont think my boy has any teeth in his gums:cry: we stilll have nothing at 7 months and 6 days old:shrug:



Crunchie said:


> Sooooooo ... This Saturday night, dh and I are putting on our glad rags and having an evening out in London town. A party in fact !
> 
> Mil is coming over to Lauren sit (god help us all)
> So excited .... It's a party, I am going to put make up on and everything ;-)

Hey im going out with my friens on sat night too not a party but there will be wine a dress make up high heels and lots of laughs as im on my tod husbandtobeless till monday pm:cry:


HELLO CASSIE, DAVE & EMMIE :hugs:

HEY MUNKIE.... i loved the piccys today of Holly :thumbup:

trin hope your doing well and all is going to plan xxxxx hello Tori if your here:kiss:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Crunchie said:


> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ooh 'citin crunch  what will you wear?
> 
> Oh lissy, I must be honest .... Whatever it is will be black ha ha ha.... What's in fashion these days ???
> 
> I haven't bought myself any clothes in about a year lol ? What does one wear to a London bar ???
> Skinny jeans and a blazer ??? Or is that so 2011 ???Click to expand...

that's always my outfit/uniform of choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

Essie said:


> Ooh crunch enjoy your night on the town! I met work friends last night and took the opportunity to do my hair and makeup, even though we just went to the pub. Felt nice to do something for me.

Indeed !
Indulging in a cider at the bar .... You little minx ! We mummies deffo need a break every now and again x


----------



## Crunchie

newbie_ttc said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Ooh 'citin crunch  what will you wear?
> 
> Oh lissy, I must be honest .... Whatever it is will be black ha ha ha.... What's in fashion these days ???
> 
> I haven't bought myself any clothes in about a year lol ? What does one wear to a London bar ???
> Skinny jeans and a blazer ??? Or is that so 2011 ???Click to expand...
> 
> that's always my outfit/uniform of choice. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Excellent ! andddddddd I get to take a HANDBAG ohhhhhhh


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra has got much better. I think she is more sicky than other babies (from what I see/hear) but a lot better than she was. We've had a very sicky day today though. It makes me wonder how many outfits to send her to nursery with, we've been through about 6 today.Click to expand...




Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?Click to expand...
> 
> On avarage I have to change Lauren's outfit about 3 times a day, my washing machine actually broke last week ! It's constant spew-gateClick to expand...

I think Cara is worse for spewing now that she is on solids. What about you guys? We nearly always have a repeat performance of lunch each day :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Hey Hayley and newbie doooooo xxxx


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra has got much better. I think she is more sicky than other babies (from what I see/hear) but a lot better than she was. We've had a very sicky day today though. It makes me wonder how many outfits to send her to nursery with, we've been through about 6 today.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?Click to expand...
> 
> On avarage I have to change Lauren's outfit about 3 times a day, my washing machine actually broke last week ! It's constant spew-gateClick to expand...
> 
> I think Cara is worse for spewing now that she is on solids. What about you guys? We nearly always have a repeat performance of lunch each day :wacko:Click to expand...

I am finding it very difficult, I am not "great" with sick and the smell sometimes ... Bllluurrrggghhh ! 
Lauren had cod and spinach for tea last night and I wa dreading it coming back up.

On a Thursday I meet with 2 other ladies with babies, those babies have been sick about 3 times in their lives ??? The babies are 3 months old ... How can this be true ??


----------



## Crunchie

Sorry Sarah, I never checked pre-baby. I only checked the aftermath with a mirror x


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Sarachka I'd go to the Emergency Unit straight away- sounds like you have _vaginus pregnatus_!!!

I've done my cycling which was spiffing but it's swallowed my evening somewhat and I'm off to bed now with hot sugar free chocolate and my libro Italiano :book: 

Big kiss and sleep tight all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> I am finding it very difficult, I am not "great" with sick and the smell sometimes ... Bllluurrrggghhh !
> Lauren had cod and spinach for tea last night and I wa dreading it coming back up.
> 
> On a Thursday I meet with 2 other ladies with babies, those babies have been sick about 3 times in their lives ??? The babies are 3 months old ... How can this be true ??

Hmm, yes...my friend said her two children were NEVER sick....so I killed her.


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?Click to expand...
> 
> Lyra has got much better. I think she is more sicky than other babies (from what I see/hear) but a lot better than she was. We've had a very sicky day today though. It makes me wonder how many outfits to send her to nursery with, we've been through about 6 today.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Essie...is Lyra still up to her acrobatics in the night?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She eventually settled last night on her tummy. I think she almost unconciously sits up and that then wakes her :wacko: she's been very sicky today and hasn't slept much so I'm hoping she might sleep a bit better tonight. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed here too for you :thumbup:
> 
> Cara is terribly sicky at the moment too. It's a nightmare sometimes. I thought it would get better as she got older but some days it's non stop. Is Lyra the same?Click to expand...
> 
> On avarage I have to change Lauren's outfit about 3 times a day, my washing machine actually broke last week ! It's constant spew-gateClick to expand...
> 
> I think Cara is worse for spewing now that she is on solids. What about you guys? We nearly always have a repeat performance of lunch each day :wacko:Click to expand...

Our spews are almost all milk rather than solids, although it now smells like proper sick :sick: how much does Cara eat at each meal?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Holly's never been sick :shrug: I touch wood there!! She possetted a bit of milk at feeds when she was small of course, until she was about 3 months old, but nothing bile-y ever :shrug: Oh no I bet she gets a tummy bug or Henry is vom-man now I've written that :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> OMG Sarachka I'd go to the Emergency Unit straight away- sounds like you have _vaginus pregnatus_!!!
> 
> I've done my cycling which was spiffing but it's swallowed my evening somewhat and I'm off to bed now with hot sugar free chocolate and my libro Italiano :read:
> 
> Big kiss and sleep tight all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

Glad you're all spiffed up after your lovely day and cycling :thumbup:

Sleep well my lovely :hugs:


----------



## poas

Uh-oh... esme has never been sick! She constantly oozez dribble though-i wash an average of ten bibs soaked in slime per day if that compensates? 
Cat-homer Simpson vagina just literally made me lol! Thank you


----------



## Crunchie

poas said:


> Uh-oh... esme has never been sick! She constantly oozez dribble though-i wash an average of ten bibs soaked in slime per day if that compensates?
> Cat-homer Simpson vagina just literally made me lol! Thank you

Noooooooooooo !!! Lauren has this problem also ... So I have spewey dribble 
Ha ha ...


----------



## Crunchie

HollyMonkey said:


> Holly's never been sick :shrug: I touch wood there!! She possetted a bit of milk at feeds when she was small of course, until she was about 3 months old, but nothing bile-y ever :shrug: Oh no I bet she gets a tummy bug or Henry is vom-man now I've written that :dohh:

Tonights up-chuck stank ! Nasty 

Night supermonkeypants xxx


----------



## Sarachka

So it's just me and kit with frankenfannies then?!


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Our spews are almost all milk rather than solids, although it now smells like proper sick :sick: how much does Cara eat at each meal?

Well, I have varied the amount I give her to see if there was a pattern of vomming and there isn't. She would keep eating until I stopped feeding her if it's something she really likes, so I am careful not to overfeed her. Types of food don't make a difference either :shrug:


----------



## addie25

I am finally going to see what my little girls look like on the 22nd!!!!! I am going to have the 3D video made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Sorry Sarah, I never checked pre-baby. I only checked the aftermath with a mirror x

Yeah, Homer Simpson to chopped liver :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Night Kit!

https://www.emob.fr/dotclear/images/2008_mars/homer_simpson-en-vrai.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Our spews are almost all milk rather than solids, although it now smells like proper sick :sick: how much does Cara eat at each meal?
> 
> Well, I have varied the amount I give her to see if there was a pattern of vomming and there isn't. She would keep eating until I stopped feeding her if it's something she really likes, so I am careful not to overfeed her. Types of food don't make a difference either :shrug:Click to expand...

I'd stop feeding her horse poo if I were you. I know you collect it from Shrub as a quick vegetarian option :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Bed!!! xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

sorry i only just popped in been trawling ebay for a new changing bag now my eyes sting ....so i bid you good night (ps-hello crunchie ;) )


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Our spews are almost all milk rather than solids, although it now smells like proper sick :sick: how much does Cara eat at each meal?
> 
> Well, I have varied the amount I give her to see if there was a pattern of vomming and there isn't. She would keep eating until I stopped feeding her if it's something she really likes, so I am careful not to overfeed her. Types of food don't make a difference either :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd stop feeding her horse poo if I were you. I know you collect it from Shrub as a quick vegetarian option :haha:Click to expand...

But she does so enjoy a bowl full of horsey plops, I can't deny her the pleasure :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, I absolutely laughed out loud when you said you killed your friend over no sick babies. Probably not a healthy response eh? :haha: 

Random question for you solid feeding mums. What do you give your babe to drink? I'm just wondering because here, they tell you to give baby breastmilk or formula until a year. :-k


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I am finally going to see what my little girls look like on the 22nd!!!!! I am going to have the 3D video made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

:wohoo: Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## addie25

I know I can not wait and in the video I will get to see the girls interacting with each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

Night Hayls..hope you can manage to drag your aching muscles in to bed :thumbup:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Sarah, I never checked pre-baby. I only checked the aftermath with a mirror x
> 
> Yeah, Homer Simpson to chopped liver :wacko:Click to expand...

Stop spying on my foof :haha:


----------



## Crunchie

Mollykins said:


> Kit, I absolutely laughed out loud when you said you killed your friend over no sick babies. Probably not a healthy response eh? :haha:
> 
> Random question for you solid feeding mums. What do you give your babe to drink? I'm just wondering because here, they tell you to give baby breastmilk or formula until a year. :-k

I plan to kill the ladies I meet tomorrow ....:haha:

I offer water in a cup, just at mealtimes. I give milk in her normal bottles x


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, I absolutely laughed out loud when you said you killed your friend over no sick babies. Probably not a healthy response eh? :haha:
> 
> Random question for you solid feeding mums. What do you give your babe to drink? I'm just wondering because here, they tell you to give baby breastmilk or formula until a year. :-k

Well Molly..some may say that was a slight overreaction but she was asking for it! :winkwink:

Same over here Molly with regards to either breast or formula until 1 year. Cara has 18-20oz of formula a day along with her 3 meals with which she has her sippy cup with water :thumbup:


----------



## Essie

Mollykins said:


> Kit, I absolutely laughed out loud when you said you killed your friend over no sick babies. Probably not a healthy response eh? :haha:
> 
> Random question for you solid feeding mums. What do you give your babe to drink? I'm just wondering because here, they tell you to give baby breastmilk or formula until a year. :-k

We do the same as kit and crunchie, water in a cup at mealtimes and then she bf about 6/8 times as well.


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks for the feedback ladies: :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> I know I can not wait and in the video I will get to see the girls interacting with each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

omg omg please post the video! id find it fasinating :)

Hows trin?:flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Umm I have an embarrassing TMI question regarding lady gardens in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I just used my electric bikini razor to give myself a trim, blind, bc I can't see anything. Then, for the first time, I got the mirror to have a look. The colour of my skin all around that area has got really dark! Kinda like how my nipples have. Is this darkness "down there" normal?? I was really quite taken aback!
> 
> 
> To answer your question frankly...my pregnant foof reminded me of a purple swollen Homer Simpson face. I was shocked like you...it is normal and will return to it's less Homer like state post pregnancy :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl:

and B my God that simpson pic is going to give my nightmares :argh:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I know I can not wait and in the video I will get to see the girls interacting with each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> omg omg please post the video! id find it fasinating :)
> 
> Hows trin?:flower:Click to expand...

I will post it!!!!!!!!! I am so excited I wish they could have done it next week at my appointment but the lady wont be there so it has to wait till the 22 but that is ok bc I will be about 30 weeks making them even more super cute!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sarachka said:


> OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here

i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! still hurts to watch it:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I know I can not wait and in the video I will get to see the girls interacting with each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> omg omg please post the video! id find it fasinating :)
> 
> Hows trin?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I will post it!!!!!!!!! I am so excited I wish they could have done it next week at my appointment but the lady wont be there so it has to wait till the 22 but that is ok bc I will be about 30 weeks making them even more super cute!!!!Click to expand...

i saw freya at 26wks it was cool but 30 weeks is meant to be so much clearer. its amazing to think ones in there but TWO! :cloud9:
dont get me wrong i wouldnt want twins :haha: cos i know the hard work just the one can be.BUT saw mum of twins and she looked so unstressed and i was like whats ur secret she said there just really good.! they were freyas age sooooooooooo cute:cloud9:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here
> 
> i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! still hurts to watch it:haha:Click to expand...

Watching it makes me as broody as hell ! 

I think I am turning into Trin, I am looking forward to giving birth again :wacko:


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhh Addie, it will be amazing to see them 4d ! 

I loved seeing Lauren xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here
> 
> i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! still hurts to watch it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Watching it makes me as broody as hell !
> 
> I think I am turning into Trin, I am looking forward to giving birth again :wacko:Click to expand...

I can understand that though....except for the prematurity, Lauren's birth was a pretty positive experience no?


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here
> 
> i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! still hurts to watch it:haha:Click to expand...

What a shame :( Loved it before, love it now :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I know I can not wait and in the video I will get to see the girls interacting with each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> omg omg please post the video! id find it fasinating :)
> 
> Hows trin?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I will post it!!!!!!!!! I am so excited I wish they could have done it next week at my appointment but the lady wont be there so it has to wait till the 22 but that is ok bc I will be about 30 weeks making them even more super cute!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i saw freya at 26wks it was cool but 30 weeks is meant to be so much clearer. its amazing to think ones in there but TWO! :cloud9:
> dont get me wrong i wouldnt want twins :haha: cos i know the hard work just the one can be.BUT saw mum of twins and she looked so unstressed and i was like whats ur secret she said there just really good.! they were freyas age sooooooooooo cute:cloud9:Click to expand...

I think my little girls will be well behaved LOL we shall see but we have so much support from our parents and siblings and friends. And both our parents are very big on wanting DH and I to get out at least once a week to just have us time so I feel very lucky that we have them here. We will still be able to have us time and alone time and know our girls are safe in the hands of our parents. Once they start to sit up it will get easier bc they have each other to play with so less work for us. I am just so exciteddd I keep walking into their room and I still don't fully understand we are about to have 2 daughters!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here
> 
> i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! still hurts to watch it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Watching it makes me as broody as hell !
> 
> I think I am turning into Trin, I am looking forward to giving birth again :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand that though....except for the prematurity, Lauren's birth was a pretty positive experience no?Click to expand...

Indeed ! I think I was very lucky .... The fact it was quick (once pain started ) led to it being a very positive experience and I had a wonderful midwife.
I know most ladies on here had some long difficult labours, it's just the part when you see your baby for the first time .... You can not even describe it ! X


----------



## addie25

I forgot what I was going to say :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kit_cat said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here
> 
> i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! still hurts to watch it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> What a shame :( Loved it before, love it now :cloud9:Click to expand...

i had a good straight forward labour but going from 2-10cm in an hour! hurt really really bad! :cry: and pushing over 2 hrs :wacko:

im looking forward to labour again but cringe when watchig obem and baby comes out.the baby placed on mum i then cry :haha:

we agree we will ttc jan 2014 although im thinking 2012 :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here
> 
> i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! still hurts to watch it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Watching it makes me as broody as hell !
> 
> I think I am turning into Trin, I am looking forward to giving birth again :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand that though....except for the prematurity, Lauren's birth was a pretty positive experience no?Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed ! I think I was very lucky .... The fact it was quick (once pain started ) led to it being a very positive experience and I had a wonderful midwife.
> I know most ladies on here had some long difficult labours, it's just the part when you see your baby for the first time .... You can not even describe it ! XClick to expand...

Ahhhh, I so totally agree. It's a moment that makes you feel love that you never knew existed :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarachka said:
> 
> 
> obem soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but i'm nice and warm in here
> 
> i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! Still hurts to watch it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> what a shame :( loved it before, love it now :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> i had a good straight forward labour but going from 2-10cm in an hour! Hurt really really bad! :cry: And pushing over 2 hrs :wacko:
> 
> Im looking forward to labour again but cringe when watchig obem and baby comes out.the baby placed on mum i then cry :haha:
> 
> We agree we will ttc jan 2014 although im thinking 2012 :haha:Click to expand...

oh yay you may ttc soon!!!!!

Whats goin on with trin?? Anyone know?? I think her silence means she is woking on getting tori out!!


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I forgot what I was going to say :shrug:

:shrug::haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

TRIN IF YOU CAN HERE ME!!


PUSH!!!:haha:


----------



## kit_cat

babyhopes2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> OBEM soon. Just gotta get out of the bath but I'm nice and warm in here
> 
> i cant watch it anymore,used to love it now i cringe the memory isnt even for months old.! still hurts to watch it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> What a shame :( Loved it before, love it now :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> i had a good straight forward labour but going from 2-10cm in an hour! hurt really really bad! :cry: and pushing over 2 hrs :wacko:
> 
> im looking forward to labour again but cringe when watchig obem and baby comes out.the baby placed on mum i then cry :haha:
> 
> we agree we will ttc jan 2014 although im thinking 2012 :haha:Click to expand...

I was the same Clare..once they put the drip up it was so intense!

Good luck whenever the time is right for your next ickle family member :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Well, time for beddybyes methinks :thumbup:

Night night everyone :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Why does giving birth have to hurt I ask you?? I decided not to worry about it bc guess what I can't change the fact that it is going to hurt so why worry about it. (who is proud of me, the turtle worrier is not worried for once!!!!!) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone else hold their breath when they watch someone else pushing out their babe?


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> Anyone else hold their breath when they watch someone else pushing out their babe?

I close my eyes :dohh:


----------



## kit_cat

Me Molly....think I can actually feel it :haha:

Well done for not worrying addie...it's such a moment in time compared to when they are here....that's the real journey :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t87/ashleerocks1823/goodNIGHT.gif


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else hold their breath when they watch someone else pushing out their babe?
> 
> I close my eyes :dohh:Click to expand...

i close my legs:rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

whens everyone else ttc again or not?


----------



## Mollykins

Glad I'm not the only one :haha:

Addie, well done on your positive outlook. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Trin has had Tori!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> TRIN IF YOU CAN HERE ME!!
> 
> 
> PUSH!!!:haha:

she already did :shrug: lol


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> Why does giving birth have to hurt I ask you?? I decided not to worry about it bc guess what I can't change the fact that it is going to hurt so why worry about it. (who is proud of me, the turtle worrier is not worried for once!!!!!) :happydance::happydance:

Indeed ! What can we do ??? :hugs:

Claire - we are taking about 2013 for a sibling xxx


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Trin has had Tori!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::baby:

Wow !!!!!! She's arrived xxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

:yipee:


----------



## mummyApril

hang on....
TRIN HAS HAD TORI!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Tori Imogen Luna born in water 7/3/2012 at 21:52 4.3kg 52cm long and absolutely perfectly beautiful :cloud9: (from Trin)


----------



## addie25

yay welcome tori!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wooohoooo Toris here!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations Trin!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :cry:

So happy for you Trin!!! Congratulations :cloud9: We neeeeeeeeeed pics...*ahem* ...when you're ready of course :blush:

:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## mummyApril

aw Trin got the birth she wanted and she didnt come out with a willy! :)


----------



## Crunchie

mummyApril said:


> Tori Imogen Luna born in water 7/3/2012 at 21:52 4.3kg 52cm long and absolutely perfectly beautiful :cloud9: (from Trin)

Beautiful x:cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Congratulations Trin my darling! Aww :hugs: I can't wait to see Miss Tori. :cloud9:


----------



## newbie_ttc

:wohoo: :wohoo: *Trin has a girl!* :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

Night Ladies x

Welcome to the world Tori x


----------



## mummyApril

Born on the 7th aswell magically number that :)


----------



## Essie

Yay congratulations Trin :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

And in the 3rd month too April :)


----------



## newbie_ttc

Mollykins said:


> And in the 3rd month too April :)

it's my birthday backwards :) 7/3 and 3/7 tori and i are some lucky girls, eh? :winkwink:


----------



## firstbaby25

Yay trin :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 

Welcome Tori :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Look what I have for new house :) progresssss


----------



## LunaLady

*YAY Trin!!!! 

Tori Imogen Luna!! LOVE IT!!!*


----------



## addie25

I feel really weird. I know I'm not in labour but my back hurts my bump hurts I feel nauseous :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Sorry Addie. :hugs: Dehydrated and uncomfortable?


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTpQp2UOlrFGedZFgiwnpekDXwLWTmGj8wFRxTTdWAbyrbbmiEvM7PTObRK


CONGRATULATIONS TRIN-A-LIN on the birth of your beautiful daughter!:happydance: I can't wait to see pics and hear all about how cute she is and whether she has lots of hair or not!! Big but gentle hugs to you and Tori :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Molly, when I stopped breastfeeding Holly she was about 8 months (she went off it :shrug:) and showed no interest in formula so we tried normal milk- no interest there either and still none!! So she just had water at meals and fruit juice at snacks (still does) and she eats lots of cheese and yoghurt! But most people I know gave milk after meals in a bottle, and water in a cup with the food- it's just Holly wasn't fussed and preferred a yoghurt. I guess she never watched me drink a bottle of milk after lunch, she's such a copy cat :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have been painting in the garage since the early hours of today, before little miss monkey woke up, since this garage project seems to have got into me!!! I think Henry's going to end up as a painter/decorator (or maybe interior designer if I'm going to be more ambitious about him :haha:) given all the decorating I've been doing! 

I've got my monthly GD appointment with Dr Loony (as Kit calls her!) this afternoon :argh: so I'm off to get my painting and sewing and knitting advanced as much as I can before my appointment....these things always take ages with buses and trains and pushchair so cut my creativity time a bit short when I have them :nope:

Happy busy days all :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollykins

Good luck with Dr. Looney B. Thanks for your feedback on Holly's diet for post-bfing.


----------



## kit_cat

Goodly morns all :hi:

Where are our Tori pics?? :shrug: I do hope Trin doesn't forget her priorities :winkwink: It's not like she's busy or anything :fool:

Nothing like starting the day being stoopid! :tease:

:hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Morning Kit. :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

good morning everyone! what a lovely refreshing day! got loads to do today as was unwell yesterday 
hope you all have fab days, can someone bbm me when tori pics come please x


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Molly....how are you and yours today? Bed time soon for you?


----------



## Mollykins

Leo is amazingly fussy and the spot next to the tooth that just came in is incredibly swollen. I'm guessing the next one is coming. Poor bug. Yes, its a quarter after midnight... bed should have happened ages ago. Sigh. 13 more days until we fly.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Leo is amazingly fussy and the spot next to the tooth that just came in is incredibly swollen. I'm guessing the next one is coming. Poor bug. Yes, its a quarter after midnight... bed should have happened ages ago. Sigh. 13 more days until we fly.

Poor Leo :( I didn't realise he had a tooth already! I thought they were just starting to come through :awww:

Are you sorted for the move?


----------



## kit_cat

Morning April :wave:

I wondered where you were yesterday...was it your scar? Hope you're better today :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Morning 

Hope all is well, will lerk today waiting for pics 

Have weigh in at 10 today at weight watchers 'gulp' and then I have to kill my friends at 12 with there non sicky babies xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

B.. hope all goes well at then asylum today with Dr Loony :thumbup: :fool:


----------



## Mollykins

Depends on your definition of sorted. :wacko:


----------



## Mollykins

Where are Tori pics :brat:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> Tori Imogen Luna born in water 7/3/2012 at 21:52 4.3kg 52cm long and absolutely perfectly beautiful :cloud9: (from Trin)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:yey


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> I have been painting in the garage since the early hours of today, before little miss monkey woke up, since this garage project seems to have got into me!!! I think Henry's going to end up as a painter/decorator (or maybe interior designer if I'm going to be more ambitious about him :haha:) given all the decorating I've been doing!
> 
> I've got my monthly GD appointment with Dr Loony (as Kit calls her!) this afternoon :argh: so I'm off to get my painting and sewing and knitting advanced as much as I can before my appointment....these things always take ages with buses and trains and pushchair so cut my creativity time a bit short when I have them :nope:
> 
> Happy busy days all :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I was productive like this yesterday. I completely emptied the en suite including medicine cabinet and contents & washed/cleaned/scrubbed everything. So much cleaner but I've woken up feeling like my lower back is about to crumble


----------



## Sarachka

Holly ... We are next!!


----------



## Crunchie

Whoop ! 1lb off .... Phew .... I need to lose another 2 and that's my first stone off


----------



## Sarachka

Crunchie said:


> Whoop ! 1lb off .... Phew .... I need to lose another 2 and that's my first stone off

Woo well done!!


----------



## emandi

First of all MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to TRIN :flower:.
I'm so happy for you! And Tori is very lucky girl to have such an amazing and loving family. Can't wait to see pictures :happydance:.
Must have been such a nice experience water birth :cloud9:, I always wanted water birth, but my c-section spoiled it all. BUT I have lovely children so I couldn't be happier :flower:.

Sarachka you are right, your turn now. And Bethany's of course.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:winkwink:


----------



## cassie04

Hiiiii I'm just sneaking on to see if there are by photies of the beautiful new turtle tori! Since I have been stalking trins Facebook! Congratulations trin on your healthy baby girl and well done yummy mummy for having the waterbirth you desired! :thumbup: and what a lovely size! I can't beleive she is bigger than emmie already!

The healthvisitor came yesterday and weighed emmie she is now 8pm 1oz Which is good apparantly seeing as baby with jaundice apparantly struggle to put on weight at first but this chunky monkey has put on 4oz :happydance: I'm sorry haven't been on much it's been so busy with visitors, getting into routines and just generally loving emmie bonding time! I forgot to mention emmie has a lump on the back of her head which we noticed last saturday I took her to a and e and was soooo worried but the doctors think it's ok but are referring little em to the peadiotrician to be safe :thumbup: I dint realise how much you could worry and care for someone! I was hysterical! But everything looks great and she is a happy miss!

April - thanks again my superstar for texting me with turtle news and keeping me in the loop! Im so greatfull to you for doing so! Dave goes bck to work tomorow :cry:so il prob be on more

Crunchie well done on the weight loss :thumbup:You go girl! My step dad and my nan keep nagging me to start exercising but I'm still sore and to be honest can't be bothered yet! Doesn't help that when daves brother saw me after emmie he asked why I still looked pregnant!!!!!!!:dohh: 

Addie- deffo get 3G scan! I can't wait to see photos and even more so not one bambino but 2! Sooo excited for you!

Right sending love to everybody else and especially trin nd her beautiful new bundle of joy! Off for cuddles with emmie! 
:kiss:


----------



## Crunchie

Cassie !!!! You do not need to start excersing !!!! You just had a baby .(u are aware of this of course) with stiches I couldn't sit pain free for weeks let alone excercise ... I am 6 months in and I only just feel ready x

Emmie is such a beauty !


----------



## Essie

Morning all,

It's a beautiful sunny day today :) I had gone to bed last night before the Tori news but Lyra wouldn't settle so I logged back on while I gave her a cuddle. She must have been telling me the newest turtle baby was here :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Morning April :wave:
> 
> I wondered where you were yesterday...was it your scar? Hope you're better today :hugs:

Yes afraid so, first day of AF is horrendous I was in agony most of yesterday, luckily Jay wasn't working so I asked him to come over and help with James, I couldn't even pick him up without being in pain :( today I'm ok though, strange hey? 
How are you and Cara? Is she fast with her crawling now? Bless her x


----------



## mummyApril

Well done Crunch! I'm definitely NOT exercising, walking and housework is enough for me, I may check my weight today :/
Sarah yay for cleaning, did it make you feel better minus the back pain? I got that when preggo with james so if I did one day of housework the nx I'd do nothing lol 
Cassie its not a problem I know its tricky coming on here 
Sorry I forgot what else to write :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I have been painting in the garage since the early hours of today, before little miss monkey woke up, since this garage project seems to have got into me!!! I think Henry's going to end up as a painter/decorator (or maybe interior designer if I'm going to be more ambitious about him :haha:) given all the decorating I've been doing!
> 
> I've got my monthly GD appointment with Dr Loony (as Kit calls her!) this afternoon :argh: so I'm off to get my painting and sewing and knitting advanced as much as I can before my appointment....these things always take ages with buses and trains and pushchair so cut my creativity time a bit short when I have them :nope:
> 
> Happy busy days all :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> I was productive like this yesterday. I completely emptied the en suite including medicine cabinet and contents & washed/cleaned/scrubbed everything. So much cleaner but I've woken up feeling like my lower back is about to crumbleClick to expand...

I think those magnesium supplements must be helping since I've been very physical and touch wood my back has been ok- it only really aches after I've been pushing the pushchair up steep hills but goes away once I sit down and rest a bit. But painting seems to be ok:shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Holly ... We are next!!

We are! :wohoo: I'm going to buy my sexy netting knickers today since they sell them in the supermarket near Dr Loony :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg i dtd last night and it REALLY hurt! all around my eptisomy. why is it hurtin now


----------



## x-ginge-x

Tori would have been born on international women's day had she been born today even LOL!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have a big lump under my ear on the jaw line.i touched it and i screamed it hurt that much.any idea what it is...........i also have sores that wont heal in my nose....any ideas what might work to help it heal...........


trin uv had a baby thats no excuse we need pics :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Blimey Cassie, take your time about the exercise- you've only just had Emmie! As you know sport is my _passion_, not for weightloss or anything but just the sheer thrill of running or cycling through the forest, and the deliciousness of swimbulating, and even I had to wait _ages_ until I could return to proper sport after baby! After about a month I was swimming and that was fine but when I tried running 3 months after it was painful and leaky down there!! Even at six months it wasn't right still :fool: I went roller blading 2 weeks after the birth and thought I was going to split myself up the middle- I don't recommend it! I was just sooo impatient to try out my groovy 3 wheeler pushchair though!! :haha:

Lovely to hear from you :hugs: Big kiss to emmie from me :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's dry and sunny so Holly can wear her new shoes this afternoon for our outing to the doctor :awww:


----------



## mummyApril

my son is such a boy, he laughs when he burps or pops off!


----------



## addie25

babyhopes2010 said:


> i have a big lump under my ear on the jaw line.i touched it and i screamed it hurt that much.any idea what it is...........i also have sores that wont heal in my nose....any ideas what might work to help it heal...........
> 
> 
> trin uv had a baby thats no excuse we need pics :haha:

I am not sure. As I always say tho ask your doctor just to give you peace of mind. I am sure it is nothing but always best to ask.


----------



## addie25

I feel better this morning. Not sure what was wrong with me last night but I hurt top to bottom and just felt so odd I was nervous I was going to go into labour or something. I never felt so off be4.

Today bedding comes and rocker and the new windows in the girls room gets installed. I can not wait till everything is done, I am tired of having people come in my house and keeping me from doing what I want to do bc I have to stay with them. Not that I can do much, I assume that I was that sick last night bc I went to the food store and baby store and my body didn't respond well to it.


----------



## addie25

Tori is on facebook. She is so beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm lurking from a cafe where Holly and I are having drinks in the sun :thumbup: It's a 2hr walk to the diabetes clinic but the sun is shining so we don't want to get the bus :happydance: There's a man next to me with a super bike- wel jel!! Cyclists are happy folk, long live cycling!! 

Nuv you turts :kiss: 

Wow Trin has had Tori! I remember when she was just a poppyseed!!


----------



## Sarachka

HOw far in advance can I pee in my sample container? I have a MW apt at 4 but I have to pee now.


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello lovely turtles

Thank you for all your positive birth blessings and wishes that flew around the world for me. I felt so loved and supported

I will post the full birth story later, but for now: it was long, and difficult for me - great for Tori, no problems with her, and I would say my most painful labour yet. But it's done and I'm so relieved and I HAVE A DAUGHTER!!!!! :cloud9: While I was pushing I kept thinking of Luna saying she pushed a baby out her vagina and thinking yep, I know that but it feels like she is clawing her way out and breaking my whole body in 2 :wacko:

Anyway, we had a very rough night. She screamed and fed from 11pm to 5:30am when she eventually passed out. Only fed then at 7am, 11am and 4pm but I think she's making up for lack of sleep last night

She is beautiful and gorgeous and I am completely in love

For those not on FB, here are some pics


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, Trin thanks for sharing a bit of your birthstory! I feel so emotional!!!! I've been on the verge of tears since you went quite yesterday, just knowing you were going through labor and this sweet little girl was coming into the world! I was at the hospital (as I told you) with my mom while my dad had surgery on his knee and I kept looking at my phone and checking FB and she's like, "Why do you keep looking at your phone?" and I said, "There's a new little baby being born and I'm just dying to hear about it!"

So glad everything went well and sounds like she's a nursing champ! :thumbup:

Lots of love to you and your family and the new little one!! :hugs:

I can't wait for more pictures :blush:

This makes me want to go to SA so bad!! I want to see Tori and Trin!! :brat:


----------



## kit_cat

Trin!!! :wave:

Thanks so much for finding a few minutes to pop on and tell us what's going on. I am ecstatic that Tori is finally here and that you're both doing well. It sounds like she's challenged you somewhat but obviously you rose to that challenge! Beautiful pictures, she really is so lovely and you look the picture of bliss.

Wishing you lots of happiness and sleep :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

Trin! Omg she's gorge! And you look so blissed out! :cloud9: love you and yours :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congratulations Trin!!!! She is beautiful and i really love the name xxxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Trin Tori is stunning like her mommy :hugs: im so sorry you had a rough time, it certainly doesnt show on your face in the photo of you together:cloud9:, so very happy for you all xxxx 

Hello im husbandtobeless and :cry: and :sick: we had a bad night with Nate again well i did shall we say lee started his drinking early at darts last night for his jaunt and was a snoring moaning slobbering waste of space :growlmad:

my boy is having a real struggle with bearing his teeth i cant believe he has none:dohh:, i mean what is going on?

do you think meatballs with rice in tomato sauce is ok ? i made moroccan meatballs last time but reece wasn't keen on the cous cous so as its only me and him for proper tea tonight i think i will do it in rice instead?

i was naughty last night and ordered my wedding shoesies, a dress and some going out shoes !!

i also got outbid on a lovely zebra print oi oi change bag - but guess what the lady messaged this morning saying the winner didnt want it and i could have it for my final bid whoop whoop:happydance:

tonight i was meant to meet a friend but cant get a sitter so im having a night in with my BF from work :thumbup: to plan all our:howdy::fool::headspin::muaha::rofl::wine::munch::bunny: for saturday night yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee


i hope you are all well i caught up a little what a grumpy boy would let me


----------



## kit_cat

Booked our villa in Brittany and the ferry ride across!!!! :happydance: SO EXCITED!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh Trin that last pic has made me :cry: ! Tori looks so happy and cosy and snug! And I bet you're trying not to hug her tooooo hard and I bet she smells of that delicious 'my babyness' :cloud9:


----------



## new mummy2010

wow its all go on here births, nights out a la me and crunch hehe!!,holidays ,superbike perving (B) , peeing in bottles Sezi !!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> Trin Tori is stunning like her mommy :hugs: im so sorry you had a rough time, it certainly doesnt show on your face in the photo of you together:cloud9:, so very happy for you all xxxx
> 
> Hello im husbandtobeless and :cry: and :sick: we had a bad night with Nate again well i did shall we say lee started his drinking early at darts last night for his jaunt and was a snoring moaning slobbering waste of space :growlmad:
> 
> my boy is having a real struggle with bearing his teeth i cant believe he has none:dohh:, i mean what is going on?
> 
> do you think meatballs with rice in tomato sauce is ok ? i made moroccan meatballs last time but reece wasn't keen on the cous cous so as its only me and him for proper tea tonight i think i will do it in rice instead?
> 
> i was naughty last night and ordered my wedding shoesies, a dress and some going out shoes !!
> 
> i also got outbid on a lovely zebra print oi oi change bag - but guess what the lady messaged this morning saying the winner didnt want it and i could have it for my final bid whoop whoop:happydance:
> 
> tonight i was meant to meet a friend but cant get a sitter so im having a night in with my BF from work :thumbup: to plan all our:howdy::fool::headspin::muaha::rofl::wine::munch::bunny: for saturday night yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> i hope you are all well i caught up a little what a grumpy boy would let me

His teeth will come in time don't worry

YAY glad you got the bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need pics of everything!!!!!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Booked our villa in Brittany and the ferry ride across!!!! :happydance: SO EXCITED!

SO exciting!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

*News Flash*

All was fine at the diabetes docs and I'M EVEN ALLOWED TO TRY SOME EXTRA BREAD AT BREAKFAST because my brekkie readings are low :wohoo: My next (and last :wohoo:) appointment is in one month :wohoo: By which time chocolate biscuits will be looming on the horizon! :wohoo:


----------



## addie25

B thats great news!!!!! Enjoy the extra bread!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Where are you staying Kit?


----------



## Sarachka

Back to the mat unit tomorrow for repeat bloods. ALT (or is it ATL) is raised after all. So it may still be that OC. Friday night hooked to a monitor yippee.


----------



## addie25

Get scramble on ur phones it is such a fun game!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

addie25 said:


> B thats great news!!!!! Enjoy the extra bread!!!!!

Thanks! It might not pass the test but at least I have an official go ahead to try it!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Back to the mat unit tomorrow for repeat bloods. ALT (or is it ATL) is raised after all. So it may still be that OC. Friday night hooked to a monitor yippee.

Get scramble on ur phone I will keep you entertained!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Back to the mat unit tomorrow for repeat bloods. ALT (or is it ATL) is raised after all. So it may still be that OC. Friday night hooked to a monitor yippee.

Oh poofucks. Has the itching gone though? It may have flared up and now be on it's way out?:shrug: I know NOTHING about the condition though and how it affects the system! GD's more my specialist subject!!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> B thats great news!!!!! Enjoy the extra bread!!!!!
> 
> Thanks! It might not pass the test but at least I have an official go ahead to try it!Click to expand...

I think you will pass. :thumbup:

I think I will be putting the girls bedding on later so I may make a video of girls room and post it. It isn't finished we still have to decorate but it will look nice with the bedding.


----------



## HollyMonkey

What was your ALT level Sachka, do you know?


----------



## HollyMonkey

I have my 32 week scan tomorrow, I'm worried about how ginormous Henry is :argh: Mind you even if he's a biggo they'd never induce before 38 weeks if there are no health problems so I don't need to worry toooooo much


----------



## HollyMonkey

OMG Holly is still up! I'd forgotten she was there, being all quiet and mousey! :awww:

Off to put ickle missy to bed....


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> I have my 32 week scan tomorrow, I'm worried about how ginormous Henry is :argh: Mind you even if he's a biggo they'd never induce before 38 weeks if there are no health problems so I don't need to worry toooooo much

You must post pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I am guessing the windows will be done in the next hour. Then I can set up the bedding!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> What was your ALT level Sachka, do you know?

she didn't say and I can't see examples of normal on the interwebs!



HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Back to the mat unit tomorrow for repeat bloods. ALT (or is it ATL) is raised after all. So it may still be that OC. Friday night hooked to a monitor yippee.
> 
> Oh poofucks. Has the itching gone though? It may have flared up and now be on it's way out?:shrug: I know NOTHING about the condition though and how it affects the system! GD's more my specialist subject!!Click to expand...

itching BAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I've made myself bleed tonight on my leg.



HollyMonkey said:


> I have my 32 week scan tomorrow, I'm worried about how ginormous Henry is :argh: Mind you even if he's a biggo they'd never induce before 38 weeks if there are no health problems so I don't need to worry toooooo much

I'm so jealous you get another scan!!


----------



## addie25

Did they give you something to stop the itching??


----------



## addie25

Maybe take an oatmeal bath that the kids with chicken pox take. That stops the itching for the chicken pox at least. Not sure if it would work on what you have?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you only have 2 scans in the UK? We get 3 here- 12, 24 and 33 weeks :shrug: 
Then with Holly I had some extra ones to the normal coz they said she was miniature, and I guess I'll get extra ones with Henry because his feet are oversized or something :fool:

Normal is between 0 and 40 from what I read on the web for the ALT in a pregnant woman


----------



## HollyMonkey

I got that figure off the itchymoms.com site


----------



## newbie_ttc

i just translated tori's birth weight to lbs... :shock: :saywhat:


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=itchymoms.com&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.itchymoms.com%2F&ei=7wRZT-ikLqKx0QXEpcC2DQ&usg=AFQjCNGOhl5mRpXb0pFuAoyfL5VgFy4CRQ&cad=rja


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Do you only have 2 scans in the UK? We get 3 here- 12, 24 and 33 weeks :shrug:
> Then with Holly I had some extra ones to the normal coz they said she was miniature, and I guess I'll get extra ones with Henry because his feet are oversized or something :fool:
> 
> Normal is between 0 and 40 from what I read on the web for the ALT in a pregnant woman

yeah only two unless specific reason like your big feet, placenta previa etc.


----------



## HollyMonkey

newbie_ttc said:


> i just translated tori's birth weight to lbs... :shock: :saywhat:

Trin likes them big!! Hers have all been over 4kgs I believe!


----------



## Sarachka

oh that's so weird, upper right quadrant pain. I have indeed had a funny feeling there kinda like an uncomfortable pins and needles for about a month now.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do you only have 2 scans in the UK? We get 3 here- 12, 24 and 33 weeks :shrug:
> Then with Holly I had some extra ones to the normal coz they said she was miniature, and I guess I'll get extra ones with Henry because his feet are oversized or something :fool:
> 
> Normal is between 0 and 40 from what I read on the web for the ALT in a pregnant woman
> 
> yeah only two unless specific reason like your big feet, placenta previa etc.Click to expand...

It would be nice for once to only have the 3 standard ones- much as I always liked seeing Holly more it was always a bit stressy since it was to see if her legs had grown more!!

I've just been informing myself about OC, I hope the second round of tests show it isn't that, it's quite nasty :nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> oh that's so weird, upper right quadrant pain. I have indeed had a funny feeling there kinda like an uncomfortable pins and needles for about a month now.

Where is the upper right quadrant?!! :shrug:

I had the ALT test with Holly at about 36weeks because they asked me if I had any pain above my belly and I said that sometimes I feel something there but it could be a foot in my ribs (I had no itching and none of the other symptoms) but they tested me just to be sure since I was having all my sugar tests that day anyway at the lab. So it deffo has some link to a pain somewhere, but I don't know where the upper right quadrant is!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

For me!!

https://sharinginhealth.ca/images/abd_quadrants.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Do you think all the heartburn you're having could be liver related, bile overproduction and suchlike? :shrug: Though it doesn't state heartburn as a symptom!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Big feet!!

https://radionowindy.com/elev8-health/mens-health/mikey/does-a-guys-shoe-size-matter/files/2011/09/cute_baby_big_shoes-800x600.jpg

https://nerdnirvana.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/baby-giant-feet.jpg

https://utterlycute.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Baby-With-Big-Feet.jpg

https://s3.hubimg.com/u/499706_f260.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

Right, off to do some stuff, like reading in bed!! I'm not cycling tonight due to LOTS of walking today so am going to CHILLAX and behave like a pregnant womanoid :thumbup:

Oh yes I have a theory about Homer Simpson Syndrome which I will share with you all later...off for a slobbing on the bed session and read of my Italian now though while the going is good...


----------



## Mollykins

A friend of mine had OC for both of her pregnancies... they ended up inducing her early both times. :/


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> oh that's so weird, upper right quadrant pain. I have indeed had a funny feeling there kinda like an uncomfortable pins and needles for about a month now.
> 
> Where is the upper right quadrant?!! :shrug:
> 
> I had the ALT test with Holly at about 36weeks because they asked me if I had any pain above my belly and I said that sometimes I feel something there but it could be a foot in my ribs (I had no itching and none of the other symptoms) but they tested me just to be sure since I was having all my sugar tests that day anyway at the lab. So it deffo has some link to a pain somewhere, but I don't know where the upper right quadrant is!!Click to expand...

Like you, I didn't know. I thought it meant quads as in thigh muscles lol so it's only today when I did the same google image search that I realised. Also I am having darker than usual urine no matter how much I drink. 



HollyMonkey said:


> Do you think all the heartburn you're having could be liver related, bile overproduction and suchlike? :shrug: Though it doesn't state heartburn as a symptom!

It crossed my mind too. Or even the heartburn medication messing with bile production etc. I did wonder Pre-pregnancy if I had an unhappy liver due to all my anxiety meds. Remember how I'd get rly strung out on them?


----------



## addie25

Wellllllllllllllllllllllllll my poor MIL was helping me in the play room and cut open her foot and my newly cleaned rugs got blood all over them. I think it is all up. I feel so bad that she cut her foot and then my FIL was putting up a towel rack and put a hole in the wall lol. AHH what a day. 

The windows are in but he took town the blinds and the brackets so now DH has to put it all back up and I don't know if he can do it alone so no video of girls room today since all the furniture is in the middle of the room. It is driving me crazy all in the middle of the room like that I wanted everything nice an organized.


----------



## emandi

Love my boy :cloud9:

https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/4a61907a.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Ummm Emandi it's illegal to look that good a month or so after birth


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Do you only have 2 scans in the UK? We get 3 here- 12, 24 and 33 weeks :shrug:
> Then with Holly I had some extra ones to the normal coz they said she was miniature, and I guess I'll get extra ones with Henry because his feet are oversized or something :fool:
> 
> Normal is between 0 and 40 from what I read on the web for the ALT in a pregnant woman
> 
> yeah only two unless specific reason like your big feet, placenta previa etc.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be nice for once to only have the 3 standard ones- much as I always liked seeing Holly more it was always a bit stressy since it was to see if her legs had grown more!!
> 
> I've just been informing myself about OC, I hope the second round of tests show it isn't that, it's quite nasty :nope:Click to expand...

What is OC??



Sarachka said:


> Ummm Emandi it's illegal to look that good a month or so after birth

I agree!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

That was so nice! I should do it more often! Just been lying in bed for over an hour, reading and dozing and doing nothing. I'm usually flitting all over the place in the evening, it's very relaxing just monging, I feel most refreshed.

Early induction does seem to be the thing on the site I read about it Molly. And yes possibly all the meds have made your liver angry Sarachka, though it's a bit chicken and egg :shrug: We could end up total twinsies- both induced early- me because they won't want a sugarbaby over 4kg and you for itchyness!! :friends:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie OC is obstetric cholestasis, the liver disorder I'm being investigated for


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all!!

Is it wrong to go for a run then come home and have a glass of rose? :blush:

Must catch up....:kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

I'd have to be drunk in order to GO for a run, Kit


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> *News Flash*
> 
> All was fine at the diabetes docs and I'M EVEN ALLOWED TO TRY SOME EXTRA BREAD AT BREAKFAST because my brekkie readings are low :wohoo: My next (and last :wohoo:) appointment is in one month :wohoo: By which time chocolate biscuits will be looming on the horizon! :wohoo:

:wohoo:

Enjoy the extra nomming!! :munch:


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie OC is obstetric cholestasis, the liver disorder I'm being investigated for

When do you find out?? I'm sure it will come back saying you don't have it.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Wow emandi Hello! :wave: I've never seen you before!! I am so jealous of what you have in your right arm :hissy: :brat: :hissy: He is adorable!!!

Sarachka is right, you look absolutely fab and super serene! 

We have the same rug as you only a slighty darker colour but beware- I hoover it regularly but when my mum was here she shook it out in the garden and it was full of macaroni and toast crusts and half eaten Holly biscuits:shock: Gross huh! Bet Emily isn't as messy as Holly is just at the moment though! The macaroni she spills everywhere is dry though, she feeds it to Monkey in a little pot :awww:


----------



## Sarachka

They are taking bloods tomorrow addie


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Where are you staying Kit?

We are staying St Carne - Cotes D'Amour. Near Dinan. Ring any bells?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Come to think of it my lost crochet hook is probably in the rug somewhere

Kit after many a training run or competition I have had a tipple :wine: In my pre-mothering days we'd sometimes all bundle to the Irish Pub near the stadium where we trained and get quite pissed after sessions. Indeed it was at one of these piss ups that Monsieuur Teflon first stole my mobile number while I went to the loo and thus the text messages began...ah the memories. Who'd have known darling Holly would have come of it all. And Henry belly :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

I am sooooo exhausted from my day.


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Back to the mat unit tomorrow for repeat bloods. ALT (or is it ATL) is raised after all. So it may still be that OC. Friday night hooked to a monitor yippee.

Ah that's rubbish :nope: Is it something that's treated with meds?


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> They are taking bloods tomorrow addie

Im sure all will be fine.


----------



## kit_cat

newbie_ttc said:


> i just translated tori's birth weight to lbs... :shock: :saywhat:

Hello preggy Newbs!! :cloud9:

I worked it out that Tori is about 9 1/2lbs? Is that about right? She's a good weight eh? Well done Trin!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Right, off to do some stuff, like reading in bed!! I'm not cycling tonight due to LOTS of walking today so am going to CHILLAX and behave like a pregnant womanoid :thumbup:
> 
> Oh yes I have a theory about Homer Simpson Syndrome which I will share with you all later...off for a slobbing on the bed session and read of my Italian now though while the going is good...

Soooooooooooooooooooooo........? Your HSS theory is........???


----------



## emandi

Funny you are, Sarachka. 
I bet you will look much better!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just Googled it Kit since I don't know it offhand :thumbup: We also go to the cote d'amor but further to the west, Perros-Guerric area. I'm sure it's splendid where you're going! I love Brittany :happydance:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Wellllllllllllllllllllllllll my poor MIL was helping me in the play room and cut open her foot and my newly cleaned rugs got blood all over them. I think it is all up. I feel so bad that she cut her foot and then my FIL was putting up a towel rack and put a hole in the wall lol. AHH what a day.
> 
> The windows are in but he took town the blinds and the brackets so now DH has to put it all back up and I don't know if he can do it alone so no video of girls room today since all the furniture is in the middle of the room. It is driving me crazy all in the middle of the room like that I wanted everything nice an organized.

I think your rug/carpet is DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED!!! :haha:


----------



## Sarachka

Im so bad at feeding myself. I haven't eaten tonight bc OH isn't home yet and I rly can't be bothered. Standing in the kitchen seems like wayyyyyy to much to ask of me right now


----------



## kit_cat

emandi said:


> Love my boy :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc458/emandi/4a61907a.jpg

You look A-MAZING! How do you manage to look like you're holding someone else's newborn because you couldn't possibly have given birth a couple of weeks ago!!!! :haha: I didn't look as good as you before I got pregnant!

Finley is just a little darling :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

Anyone interested in Leo pics?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh yes, the HSS theory! Thanks for reminding me Kit!

Hollymonkific Theory on the Homer Simpson Syndrome:

When one walks alot or is standing alot all day long whilst pregnant then one's vulva may swell to Homeresque proportions- but indeed the same is true of a day spent mainly sitting down on one's arse. In the first case the weight and pressure of baby cause the swelling and in the second a lack of ample circulation of blood seems to be the cause. The days where one strikes a balance between activity and rest show greatly reduced swelling since blood is circulating and baby is not exerting continual downward pressure. 

This is how it seems to be for me anyhow :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Just Googled it Kit since I don't know it offhand :thumbup: We also go to the cote d'amor but further to the west, Perros-Guerric area. I'm sure it's splendid where you're going! I love Brittany :happydance:

I do hope so...the villa looks beautiful and it has a heated pool :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes, the HSS theory! Thanks for reminding me Kit!
> 
> Hollymonkific Theory on the Homer Simpson Syndrome:
> 
> When one walks alot or is standing alot all day long whilst pregnant then one's vulva may swell to Homeresque proportions- but indeed the same is true of a day spent mainly sitting down on one's arse. In the first case the weight and pressure of baby cause the swelling and in the second a lack of ample circulation of blood seems to be the cause. The days where one strikes a balance between activity and rest show greatly reduced swelling since blood is circulating and baby is not exerting continual downward pressure.
> 
> This is how it seems to be for me anyhow :shrug:

Yea I rest a lot but I make sure to get up and walk around for blood circulation.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Anyone interested in Leo pics?

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! :flower:


----------



## Mollykins

Emandi, you are under arrest.... You can not look so good after only a month. :trouble:


----------



## Mollykins

I'll send off just now Kit.


----------



## newbie_ttc

emandi, u do look stunning, pls tell us your secret! we demand it :trouble: 
even the handsome finley agrees!! i can't believe how much he has changed since birth already. :awww:

Leo pics! :happydance:


----------



## newbie_ttc

https://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/08/10612697-fire-breaks-out-at-posh-place-vendome-garage-in-paris?ocid=todmsnbc11

B, can u smell smoke??


----------



## HollyMonkey

I've got to get to sleep. Deffo post pics Mollz of Leo and I'll get them in the morning :thumbup:

Kit you looked fab when I met you! Honestly you did! All pregnant and radiant with great hair and skin. Have you gone downhill since? :haha: 

Actually I had fab hair pregnant with Holly and again this time it's gone thick and shiny but it kind of annoys me because I know it will just go all lank and fall out in clumps after the birth. I'd kind of rather it didn't bother to make such an effort now so there's less contrast later :shrug:

Nighty night all, nuv you all :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## addie25

It is so confusing. I am getting kicked on my left side so that is baby B. Then I am getting kicked in the center by my ribs and that can be A or B. But I have not had any movement on the right side so I am a little worried that baby B hasn't kicked me today??


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Oh yes, the HSS theory! Thanks for reminding me Kit!
> 
> Hollymonkific Theory on the Homer Simpson Syndrome:
> 
> When one walks alot or is standing alot all day long whilst pregnant then one's vulva may swell to Homeresque proportions- but indeed the same is true of a day spent mainly sitting down on one's arse. In the first case the weight and pressure of baby cause the swelling and in the second a lack of ample circulation of blood seems to be the cause. The days where one strikes a balance between activity and rest show greatly reduced swelling since blood is circulating and baby is not exerting continual downward pressure.
> 
> This is how it seems to be for me anyhow :shrug:

Hmm..I see your Hollymonkific logic..however I have a slightly different take on HSS....

I think perhaps that ones foof takes certain preparatory steps in order to deal with the whole birthing experience. Just as some tiny creatures and birds puff themselves up to appear bigger when under pressure, our foofs mimic this act. This way, when the big day comes, our foofs feel very brave just like those tiny creatures :thumbup:

Sometimes I surprise myself with the amount of utter nonsense I can talk :shrug:


----------



## newbie_ttc

double post much? :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Cor Newbie that's quite a burn up!! :shock:


----------



## Sarachka

Yeah I don't have any foof pressure even on days when I'm at work when I'm constantly up down up down at my desk.


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, they've been sent. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Yes Kit! I think you're right! Like toads defending themselves! My vagina intermittently likes to assume a domineering swollen aspect and thus assert its power :thumbup: 

(I find it safest to quietly humour nutters- they can get violent if contradicted)


----------



## Mollykins

My 4 year old DD has her baby doll on her lap with the boppy pillow, she tried to bfeed her and then said, "oops, my booboos don't work. Guess you're done!" :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Mollykins

I'm going to miss you all when I move an hour back in time. :(


----------



## emandi

Thank you all for your compliments.
Must have been that black tshirt :winkwink:

Can't wait to see pictures of Leo Molly :happydance:.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> My 4 year old DD has her baby doll on her lap with the boppy pillow, she tried to bfeed her and then said, "oops, my booboos don't work. Guess you're done!" :shock: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## addie25

Baby A is having a major party in there!!! Wish B would join in the fun!!


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Yes Kit! I think you're right! Like toads defending themselves! My vagina intermittently likes to assume a domineering swollen aspect and thus assert its power :thumbup:
> 
> (I find it safest to quietly humour nutters- they can get violent if contradicted)

Nutter? Moi?? :tease:

Yes, I did think you were walking a bit funny when we met..you must have had a brave vagina that day :thumbup:


----------



## emandi

Mollykins said:


> My 4 year old DD has her baby doll on her lap with the boppy pillow, she tried to bfeed her and then said, "oops, my booboos don't work. Guess you're done!" :shock: :rofl:


:rofl: Molly, mine did the same! I made her promise me she won't breastfeed dollies in her nursery :haha:.


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Kit, they've been sent. :thumbup:

Molly...my email is down. I can't open any of my emails right now but I'll keep trying. How inefficient of me :blush:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> I'm going to miss you all when I move an hour back in time. :(

:(
We might have you for a little longer on our mornings and your evenings?


----------



## Mollykins

My noon will be UK's 9pm :(


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> My noon will be UK's 9pm :(

Well when we've got you, we'll just have to make sure it's quality turtle time :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> My noon will be UK's 9pm :(

:dohh: It will be ok :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..email still not playing the game Molly. I will post your pics as soon as I can..sorry :(


----------



## mummyApril

i ammmmmm shattered! 
how is everyones evening/days?


----------



## Mollykins

It's quite all right Kit, no worries. :)


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> I've got to get to sleep. Deffo post pics Mollz of Leo and I'll get them in the morning :thumbup:
> 
> Kit you looked fab when I met you! Honestly you did! All pregnant and radiant with great hair and skin. Have you gone downhill since? :haha:
> 
> Actually I had fab hair pregnant with Holly and again this time it's gone thick and shiny but it kind of annoys me because I know it will just go all lank and fall out in clumps after the birth. I'd kind of rather it didn't bother to make such an effort now so there's less contrast later :shrug:
> 
> Nighty night all, nuv you all :kiss: xxxxxx

:haha: Yep..waaaaaaay downhill. All shadowy eyed, pasty faced and spotty. Gawjus!


----------



## mummyApril

In Japan, the number four is considered to be unlucky because the Japanese word for four sounds very similar to the word death

Humans are the only primates that don't have pigment in the palms oftheir hands

A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes

The first penny candy to be wrapped in America was the Tootsie Roll in 1896

The average ear grows 0.01 inches in length every year

An apple, potato, and onion all taste the same if you eat them with your nose plugged. They all taste sweet

The average man will spend a year of his life staring at women

If you flick your nipple it takes 8 seconds to get hard


----------



## mummyApril

You spend 40 minutes every day blind


----------



## mummyApril

Thinking about sex will make a man's beard grow faster

now your all going to check how fast your OH's beards grow hehe


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> In Japan, the number four is considered to be unlucky because the Japanese word for four sounds very similar to the word death
> 
> Humans are the only primates that don't have pigment in the palms oftheir hands
> 
> A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes
> 
> The first penny candy to be wrapped in America was the Tootsie Roll in 1896
> 
> The average ear grows 0.01 inches in length every year
> 
> An apple, potato, and onion all taste the same if you eat them with your nose plugged. They all taste sweet
> 
> The average man will spend a year of his life staring at women
> 
> If you flick your nipple it takes 8 seconds to get hard

RAISE YOUR HAND IF U FLICKED YOUR NIPPLE AFTER READING THAT!  :wave:


----------



## mummyApril

British people are drunk in 76% of their Facebook photos :blush:


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> Thinking about sex will make a man's beard grow faster
> 
> now your all going to check how fast your OH's beards grow hehe

Lol I just told DH thinkin abou having sex with ur wife makes ur beard grow faster. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> Thinking about sex will make a man's beard grow faster
> 
> now your all going to check how fast your OH's beards grow hehe

OMG my DH's beard grows sooo fast... And he's obsessed with sex! No wonder!!
Man gets a full beard in about three days flat. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

newbie_ttc said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> In Japan, the number four is considered to be unlucky because the Japanese word for four sounds very similar to the word death
> 
> Humans are the only primates that don't have pigment in the palms oftheir hands
> 
> A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes
> 
> The first penny candy to be wrapped in America was the Tootsie Roll in 1896
> 
> The average ear grows 0.01 inches in length every year
> 
> An apple, potato, and onion all taste the same if you eat them with your nose plugged. They all taste sweet
> 
> The average man will spend a year of his life staring at women
> 
> If you flick your nipple it takes 8 seconds to get hard
> 
> RAISE YOUR HAND IF U FLICKED YOUR NIPPLE AFTER READING THAT!  :wave:Click to expand...

:wave: Despite the pain I knew it would illicit, I did!! :haha:


----------



## newbie_ttc

addie25 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about sex will make a man's beard grow faster
> 
> now your all going to check how fast your OH's beards grow hehe
> 
> Lol I just told DH thinkin abou having sex with ur wife makes ur beard grow faster. :thumbup:Click to expand...

clever munkie, adding the "with your wife" part :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Children who are breast fed tend to have an IQ seven points higher than children who are not 
wooohoo lol


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> In Japan, the number four is considered to be unlucky because the Japanese word for four sounds very similar to the word death
> 
> Humans are the only primates that don't have pigment in the palms oftheir hands
> 
> A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes
> 
> The first penny candy to be wrapped in America was the Tootsie Roll in 1896
> 
> The average ear grows 0.01 inches in length every year
> 
> An apple, potato, and onion all taste the same if you eat them with your nose plugged. They all taste sweet
> 
> The average man will spend a year of his life staring at women
> 
> If you flick your nipple it takes 8 seconds to get hard
> 
> RAISE YOUR HAND IF U FLICKED YOUR NIPPLE AFTER READING THAT!  :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Despite the pain I knew it would illicit, I did!! :haha:Click to expand...

this is why i told Jay to close his eyes and count to 8, he trusts me far too much lol


----------



## mummyApril

Women physically exposed to semen are less likely to suffer from depression!
and heres my problem hahahahaha


----------



## newbie_ttc

mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> In Japan, the number four is considered to be unlucky because the Japanese word for four sounds very similar to the word death
> 
> Humans are the only primates that don't have pigment in the palms oftheir hands
> 
> A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes
> 
> The first penny candy to be wrapped in America was the Tootsie Roll in 1896
> 
> The average ear grows 0.01 inches in length every year
> 
> An apple, potato, and onion all taste the same if you eat them with your nose plugged. They all taste sweet
> 
> The average man will spend a year of his life staring at women
> 
> If you flick your nipple it takes 8 seconds to get hard
> 
> RAISE YOUR HAND IF U FLICKED YOUR NIPPLE AFTER READING THAT!  :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Despite the pain I knew it would illicit, I did!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> this is why i told Jay to close his eyes and count to 8, he trusts me far too much lolClick to expand...

:rofl: evil woman you :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

:haha:

Loving the factoids April :thumbup:

Molly..still no pics and I'm going to give up for tonight but i will try again first thing tomorrow.

Good night everyone :kiss:

:hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

There are racist monkeys! :shock:


----------



## mummyApril

ok last one...Viagra keeps flowers from wilting!
:haha: :rofl:


----------



## mummyApril

night all promise to come on more tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## newbie_ttc

kit_cat said:


> :haha:
> 
> Loving the factoids April :thumbup:
> 
> Molly..still no pics and I'm going to give up for tonight but i will try again first thing tomorrow.
> 
> Good night everyone :kiss:
> 
> :hugs:

good night kit


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> Women physically exposed to semen are less likely to suffer from depression!
> and heres my problem hahahahaha

Not true! I'd never suffer if it was lol


----------



## addie25

Body hurts belly hurts I am so tired of people in n out of my house I want to just be alone tomorrow laying in bed!! No workers no visitor.


----------



## LunaLady

So I've been working on our new 'Turtle Home' for the last few days... it's really pretty much ready for us... When should we make the migration???? :flower:


----------



## addie25

How will it work someone will have to create a topic in the inner sanctum and then we are able to have a steady flow conversation??


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> How will it work someone will have to create a topic in the inner sanctum and then we are able to have a steady flow conversation??

I've got it all worked out, don't worry :thumbup: You'll see. It will be a flow of conversation just like we do now, though.

And it is an all new place, not the inner sanctum that we've been using, because that's going to go poof next month. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Maybe I'll plan for Saturday morning so that DH can watch baby so I can make sure to be at my computer and helping everyone get registered and acquainted with the new place.

Does that sound good to everyone? Saturday morning (Saturday evening for the across-the-pond turtles) for our migration?


----------



## addie25

Ohhh you created ur own page??


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Ohhh you created ur own page??

Yep, I started a whole new place just for us and only us. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

That's so awesome u girls are so talented I wouldn't know the first thing about creating a page.


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> That's so awesome u girls are so talented I wouldn't know the first thing about creating a page.

It was very easy and I just used a free hosting place. It just took a lot of time to get everything set up and arranged. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I've been trying so hard not to let DH see my stretch marks on my sides but tonight he was playing with the babies and he saw and I tried to cover them up but he was so lovely he kissed my belly and said this is beautiful and then looked at the marks and said it is all beautiful. He is the best DH!!!!


----------



## Sarachka

Are we able to have other topics though as well as a main conversation thread?


----------



## Sarachka

Ugh do I have to go to work??!


----------



## LunaLady

Sarachka said:


> Are we able to have other topics though as well as a main conversation thread?

Yep! I've got lots of different things set up. It will hopefully make it easier for us to share stuff without it all getting lost in conversation. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Are we able to have other topics though as well as a main conversation thread?
> 
> Yep! I've got lots of different things set up. It will hopefully make it easier for us to share stuff without it all getting lost in conversation. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sound brilliant Luna! Clever you..like addie, I wouldn't know where to start! You and Sezi are our technical geniuses!


----------



## Mollykins

Not sure that I'll be available Saturday but go ahead... I'll find my way :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

LunaLady said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Are we able to have other topics though as well as a main conversation thread?
> 
> Yep! I've got lots of different things set up. It will hopefully make it easier for us to share stuff without it all getting lost in conversation. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooh can't wait! I wondered if this was your secret squirrel project you mentioned a few days ago. Pleeeeeeesse can I make some graphics for it?!


----------



## Sarachka

Last night OH told me he's not 100% settled on the name Elina. Sucks for you then darling because I am! I asked him what other names he wanted and he didn't know so I hope it's just a case of him wanting his familiy's approval on it - which I've already secretly got!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> Not sure that I'll be available Saturday but go ahead... I'll find my way :hugs:

Molly!! I'm about to post your pics :happydance: He's such a beautiful boy...and those gorgeous pouty lips :cloud9: Nuv him! :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat




----------



## kit_cat

:lol:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Last night OH told me he's not 100% settled on the name Elina. Sucks for you then darling because I am! I asked him what other names he wanted and he didn't know so I hope it's just a case of him wanting his familiy's approval on it - which I've already secretly got!

Is it a deal breaker if his family didn't approve?


----------



## Mollykins

Aww, that's my little man. :cloud9:


----------



## Mollykins

That first pic was taken today... I mean yesterday. :) I nuv having a boy. :awww:


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> That first pic was taken today... I mean yesterday. :) I nuv having a boy. :awww:

He's so lovely Molly. Does he sleep better these days? I know he's not been very well but on the whole has his sleep time improved?


----------



## Essie

Gorgeous pics of Leo :cloud9:


----------



## emandi

:awww: Leo the handsome


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww trin how precious :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I wish I had a viewing date for the new house already....I wanna pack up and move!


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Last night OH told me he's not 100% settled on the name Elina. Sucks for you then darling because I am! I asked him what other names he wanted and he didn't know so I hope it's just a case of him wanting his familiy's approval on it - which I've already secretly got!
> 
> Is it a deal breaker if his family didn't approve?Click to expand...

For him yeah. Not for me. Good job his brother said "we love it"


----------



## Sarachka

Molly he's soooooooooo cute!!


----------



## TrinityMom

Hello turtles

Quick stop in. Last night was waaaay better. She fed a LOT which is great, milk is starting to come in. She screams before a poo so at least now I know what the source of the screaming is. Still having our chiro friend check her later just in case.
She is just so absolutely squishingly wonderfully perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Latest pics
Recognise the outfit Clare?


----------



## babyhopes2010

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Quick stop in. Last night was waaaay better. She fed a LOT which is great, milk is starting to come in. She screams before a poo so at least now I know what the source of the screaming is. Still having our chiro friend check her later just in case.
> She is just so absolutely squishingly wonderfully perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Latest pics
> Recognise the outfit Clare?

:yipee: i must by more stuff:haha: shes a big girl like Freya was :cloud9: i love chunky ones :wohoo:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooohh chunky squishy baby...I like squishy ones!


----------



## addie25

Omg Leo is just so adorable!!!!! Makes me want a boy one day.

Trin she is just beautiful. I love chunky babies u just want to kiss their faces all over!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

All's good with Henry :thumbup: 2.4 kgs, gonna be about 3.6kgs at birth so no more stressy scans which is a relief! I have a perfectly average 50th percentile baby :yipee: Off to the park with Holly and DH in the sunshine! :kiss: La vie est belle!


----------



## addie25

Well my body was so tied last night I slept over 10 hours!! Got up a few times but still a lovely sleep!!! DH is home this morning so I may have him clean out my car so I can take it to get detailed so it is spotless. This way I can see if the stroller fits. Not sure what to do if it doesn't bc a new car may be 2 expensive rt now :shrug: we shall see. For now I am just resting in bed enjoying the birds chirping!!


----------



## addie25

That's awesome B!!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> All's good with Henry :thumbup: 2.4 kgs, gonna be about 3.6kgs at birth so no more stressy scans which is a relief! I have a perfectly average 50th percentile baby :yipee: Off to the park with Holly and DH in the sunshine! :kiss: La vie est belle!


Yay! Yesterday my fundal measurement was wEll down into the normal range so it looks like I'm not on track for a whopper either


----------



## addie25

So glad it all came back normal!!


----------



## Mollykins

Trin, she's so adorable!! Love her. :hugs: :kiss: 

Kit, he does sleep bettter now. Thank goodness. 

B, glad Master Henry is perfection and not too large. :thumbup:


----------



## Mollykins

Kit, thanks for posting for me. :hugs:


----------



## newbie_ttc

Molly! Leo is so handsome!! my goodness, u are going to have your hands full when he gets older. :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Sitting in hospital waiting area. I am going to take my shoes off and close my eyes if they hook me up to the monitor zzzz


----------



## Sarachka

Bethany do the normal measurements mean you can relax the GD diet slightly?


----------



## Sarachka

It's funny to think I'm in the building where my baby will be born.


----------



## HollyMonkey

TrinityMom said:


> Hello turtles
> 
> Quick stop in. Last night was waaaay better. She fed a LOT which is great, milk is starting to come in. She screams before a poo so at least now I know what the source of the screaming is. Still having our chiro friend check her later just in case.
> She is just so absolutely squishingly wonderfully perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Latest pics
> Recognise the outfit Clare?

Aww she's gorgeous Trin!!:cloud9: Enjoy the milk coming in :happydance:


----------



## Mollykins

Thanks ladies. OH says he need to do a legal name change to Leo Beau Handsome. :haha:


----------



## LunaLady

Mollykins said:


> Not sure that I'll be available Saturday but go ahead... I'll find my way :hugs:

No problem, whenever you are available just let me know and I can help you if you need it. Likely you won't need help, but just in case :thumbup:



Sarachka said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Are we able to have other topics though as well as a main conversation thread?
> 
> Yep! I've got lots of different things set up. It will hopefully make it easier for us to share stuff without it all getting lost in conversation. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh can't wait! I wondered if this was your secret squirrel project you mentioned a few days ago. Pleeeeeeesse can I make some graphics for it?!Click to expand...

Of course! Once we get all moved over you'll see there's a banner at the top that I've currently just got a picture of a turtle, but I think you could make something so much better! Maybe you could make a few and we could have a vote! :thumbup:



kit_cat said:


> View attachment 350776
> View attachment 350777
> 
> 
> View attachment 350778
> View attachment 350779

Soooo cute, Molly! What an adorable little monkey. And my DH would die for that little hockey sweatshirt!! Where did you get that one?



HollyMonkey said:


> All's good with Henry :thumbup: 2.4 kgs, gonna be about 3.6kgs at birth so no more stressy scans which is a relief! I have a perfectly average 50th percentile baby :yipee: Off to the park with Holly and DH in the sunshine! :kiss: La vie est belle!

Nice work, B! Your hard work is paying off! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Bethany do the normal measurements mean you can relax the GD diet slightly?

No, alas! Both for the baby and for me, babies can PILE on the weight in last trimester if sugar levels go out of control, plus he'd be at risk of hypoglycemie (low blood sugar) in the 5 or so days after birth, so it needs to stay under strict control. And it's not good for me either, to stress my metabolism to make more insulin than it can manage to at the moment, so the diet really is all the way to the bitter end! BUT the good thing is that all the vital organs are pretty much functioning now, even if they're immature, so the odd wrong sugar is unlikely to impact their formation now :thumbup: And to be honest I feel so great at the moment, and I'm sure it's the diet and sport, so I don't want to change it now :haha: 

The normal measurements _are_ an indication that it's been well managed so far though, so I'm feeling :smug: for ten minutes!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Sitting in hospital waiting area. I am going to take my shoes off and close my eyes if they hook me up to the monitor zzzz

I do that and forget to push the little button everytime I feel a movement:haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Mollykins said:


> Thanks ladies. OH says he need to do a legal name change to Leo Beau Handsome. :haha:

You will!! He's really rather adorable Molly! And I can't believe how much he's grown!!


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going to over heat in a minute. I'm boiling and can't get comfy and I'm still waiting 30 mins after my apt time!!


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, Tori is just so scrummy ummy umptious!!!!!!! What a dear sweet little baby! Glad things are going well and yay for milk coming in! :dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Gosh I have so much other news to blurt, it's been a lovely day out and I wasn't that stressed in the end about the scan coz Holly kept me busy! She spilt apple juice on her jeans just before it so we quickly bought an outfit in town for her to change into, leggings with a dress top and pretty bow on the waist. I took loads of pics in the park, she looked so pretty and summery, I'll post later! :awww: And I got a red and white spotty table cloth for the kitchen table, a waxed linen waterproof one, and it looks sooo bright and jolly! Even dh loves it! AND I cracked for a mini iron in the haberdashery shop :blush: It's so sweet and I can use it at my sewing table.

And of course I have Henry pics to post.....but I have to cook dinner, and then leave for swimming in an hour...so it will be later on!!! The sun has been shining all day here, AT LAST!! The flowers of my heart are blooming :flower:

Goodluck Sarachka with the tests :hugs: xxxx Catch you all later after my swimming fix :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Before I go...soft porn for the seamstresses among you...my new craft iron, measuring half the palm of my hand...probably the kind you have Luna? So dinky!!

https://www.mondial-patchwork.com/ar-mini-fer-rouge-pour-appliquer-et-voyage-bohin-75586-56.jpg


----------



## Sarachka

Sounds like one of those lovely days from my future B


----------



## Sarachka

45 mins & my patience is wearing thin ...


----------



## Mollykins

There is a crane in your craft iron pic B! :happydance: That makes me stupid happy.:haha:

I'm sorry for how uncomfortable you are just now Sarah. :nope: I wish I could help. 

Luna, the hockey shirt was a hand me down gift so I don't know where it came from :(


----------



## kit_cat

Evening all!

How are we all this fine Friday? Any fabbo plans for the weekend? 

Trin....Tori is so lovely and cute and new....I bet you are still on :cloud9:

Sezi..hope you've been seen by now and everything is ok :thumbup:

B...excellent results - very well done :flower: Can't wait to see our Henry :awww:

Can't remember what else I had to say :-k Probably because I am a bit perplexed right now. We had our water meter changed today and the workman didn't turn our water back on. It's not good to have no water :nope: Hope they can sort it quickly or else we may have change our surname to Smelly :wacko:


----------



## Sarachka

On monitor. Zzzzz


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> On monitor. Zzzzz

At last!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Only 1 hr late. I understand that hospitals are busy but if you're told ur apt is 4/:30 then you expect to be seen then. They could have atleast let me know


----------



## Mollykins

No water?! :shock:


----------



## addie25

I took a video of the girls room. I am saving it to vimeo so not sure how long it will take be4 I can put it up.


----------



## Sarachka

I rly want OH to get on with the nursery. I want to be able to sit in there and marvel at how lovely it is


----------



## addie25

Here are a couple pics the video should be another 40 min.


----------



## addie25

Wow another 30 min for this video that is 3 min long!!


----------



## kit_cat

Mollykins said:


> No water?! :shock:

It's back on!!! :yipee:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> I rly want OH to get on with the nursery. I want to be able to sit in there and marvel at how lovely it is

Ahh I remember doing this, it's so lovely when it's all bright and shiny new, unspoilt by baby puke and smelly nappies :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> View attachment 351005
> 
> 
> View attachment 351006
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics the video should be another 40 min.

Wow addie...you and I have VERY similar taste. I love your nursery :cloud9:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 351005
> 
> 
> View attachment 351006
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics the video should be another 40 min.
> 
> Wow addie...you and I have VERY similar taste. I love your nursery :cloud9:Click to expand...

THANKS!! Hopefully video will be up in 10 or so min.


----------



## addie25

https://vimeo.com/38236452


----------



## Crunchie

addie25 said:


> https://vimeo.com/38236452

That is so gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## Crunchie

Evening all !

Luna, I will not be about sat evening as...... I am going out !!!!!!
I will find my way no doubt xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm on the lurker waiting for my train home from the pool so can't see video Addie but the pics look beautiful!
I sat and enjoyed Holly's room before she was born, but with Henry's it's a bit different since Holly just seems to think I have created her a playroom and she has now filled it with her toys and stolen the ones in there for Henry. She even has naps in his bed :shrug: It's stopped being quite so sacred now thanks to monkeypants!

How'd it go Sarachka?


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> https://vimeo.com/38236452

Gorgeous, Addie!!! What a peaceful space :cloud9:

We have the sleep sheep, too! I saw that in their closet. We LOVE the sleep sheep!! We use it every time Rhyko is falling asleep. :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

Beautiful, calm and serene room addie. It has the feel that I love..simple and classy. LOVE LOVE LOVE! :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Swimming was splendiferous as usual and I feel all glowy and delicious now- did an hour of swimming and 15 mins of 'running' and stretching and floating in the baby pool afterwards. I may have to bid you goodnight here from the train platform since it will be gone 10pm by the time I get home and I have the animals to feed etc, so will post my scan pics tomorrow at some point inbetween babyswimmers and going to buy dh a new suit!! 

Big kisses all xxxxx :kiss: Sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Crunchie said:


> Evening all !
> 
> Luna, I will not be about sat evening as...... I am going out !!!!!!
> I will find my way no doubt xxx

No problem, Crunchie. We will get you set up. What time are you going out? Perhaps we can set you up before you leave?


----------



## Crunchie

Just some pics of Lauren Pops...... and one of us this morning
 



Attached Files:







jel.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7









cafe rouge.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## addie25

Luna you can record your voice or a song on the sleep sheep rt?? I may have DH play a song on the piano for them and record it.

Soooo carpet cleaners will come back this week to clean the hallway I am so annoyed and just want to spend the money to get new carpets in the hall. The problem with that is if we get new carpet in the hall we have to do the stairs and if we do the stairs we have to do the living room soooooooo 2,500 later is what that would look like. But we just had it cleaned and it was lovely and now when I looked today the spots are still there from yesterday soooooooo will have to get the cleaners in. NEXT HOUSE I WANT HARD WOOD FLOORS I HATE CARPET. If this was going to be our forever house I would just rip out all the carpets and put in hard wood but I don't want to spend the money as we plan on moving in a couple of years.


----------



## Crunchie

ready to go out this morning ! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







laurenand1.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## addie25

Love the pics crunch!!! And love the one of the 2 of you!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

i was coming on for a chat but i picked bad timing be back in a mojo


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Swimming was splendiferous as usual and I feel all glowy and delicious now- did an hour of swimming and 15 mins of 'running' and stretching and floating in the baby pool afterwards. I may have to bid you goodnight here from the train platform since it will be gone 10pm by the time I get home and I have the animals to feed etc, so will post my scan pics tomorrow at some point inbetween babyswimmers and going to buy dh a new suit!!
> 
> Big kisses all xxxxx :kiss: Sleep tight :hugs:

Night night B..your swimbulations sound lovely :cloud9:

Are you planning anything wondrous for your 1st anniversary?


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchster...I love your pics. You look fantastic and Lauren is, as always, completely delicious :cloud9:

How come all you turtles look so good? I really must try harder!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i was coming on for a chat but i picked bad timing be back in a mojo

Hi April :wave:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchster...I love your pics. You look fantastic and Lauren is, as always, completely delicious :cloud9:
> 
> How come all you turtles look so good? I really must try harder!

you looked fab in the pic of the weekly pub drink :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Oh Addie, do you want to move to a new area ? or is it just the house that is not suitable long term ?


----------



## addie25

Crunchie said:


> Oh Addie, do you want to move to a new area ? or is it just the house that is not suitable long term ?

Rt now we have a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom town house. I want a detached house with 4 bedrooms and extra space downstairs with a finished basement. This will be fine for a coupe years, and tuns of people live in my kind of house forever and with 3 kids but I grew up with a big house and lots of space and I want the girls to have that as well. I love our development we have a little park which will be great for the girls but just want more room.


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Crunchster...I love your pics. You look fantastic and Lauren is, as always, completely delicious :cloud9:
> 
> How come all you turtles look so good? I really must try harder!
> 
> you looked fab in the pic of the weekly pub drink :hugs:Click to expand...

Well thank you my dear, very kind of you to say that :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Addie, do you want to move to a new area ? or is it just the house that is not suitable long term ?
> 
> Rt now we have a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom town house. I want a detached house with 4 bedrooms and extra space downstairs with a finished basement. This will be fine for a coupe years, and tuns of people live in my kind of house forever and with 3 kids but I grew up with a big house and lots of space and I want the girls to have that as well. I love our development we have a little park which will be great for the girls but just want more room.Click to expand...

Are there no larger houses on your development?


----------



## kit_cat

Question ladies....

Are any of the turtle babies showing signs of shyness or being strange with people other than you/DH?


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Addie, do you want to move to a new area ? or is it just the house that is not suitable long term ?
> 
> Rt now we have a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom town house. I want a detached house with 4 bedrooms and extra space downstairs with a finished basement. This will be fine for a coupe years, and tuns of people live in my kind of house forever and with 3 kids but I grew up with a big house and lots of space and I want the girls to have that as well. I love our development we have a little park which will be great for the girls but just want more room.Click to expand...
> 
> Are there no larger houses on your development?Click to expand...

All the houses in my development are town houses and we have the largest one of the development. I want a detached house not a town house for our forever house but that is still a couple of years away. It will be hard for us to find a house after this because we are going to be very selective, most likely we want a brand new house and not sure what new construction will be in the areas we like it is pretty much established. But after remodeling bathrooms getting new tile new carpets new this and that we just don't want to do that again in our next house you know. We want move in ready all new and updated.


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Addie, do you want to move to a new area ? or is it just the house that is not suitable long term ?
> 
> Rt now we have a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom town house. I want a detached house with 4 bedrooms and extra space downstairs with a finished basement. This will be fine for a coupe years, and tuns of people live in my kind of house forever and with 3 kids but I grew up with a big house and lots of space and I want the girls to have that as well. I love our development we have a little park which will be great for the girls but just want more room.Click to expand...
> 
> Are there no larger houses on your development?Click to expand...
> 
> All the houses in my development are town houses and we have the largest one of the development. I want a detached house not a town house for our forever house but that is still a couple of years away. It will be hard for us to find a house after this because we are going to be very selective, most likely we want a brand new house and not sure what new construction will be in the areas we like it is pretty much established. But after remodeling bathrooms getting new tile new carpets new this and that we just don't want to do that again in our next house you know. We want move in ready all new and updated.Click to expand...

Yeah, I understand that completely. I have had 2 brand new houses in my days as a home owner and by far they were the best in terms of loving everything about them. The house I am in right now is fine but could really do with some major work..new kitchen etc but that's for the future. We will make do for now though.


----------



## mummyApril

my house well my rented house is falling apart, i dont like anything about it right now, i dream of a 'new' house, my mum has one i love it!


----------



## mummyApril

thought id just add my say lol


----------



## mummyApril

Kit James is total opposite, hes constantly smiling at everyone he sees, and has all the asda women broody! lol 

a question back, does Cara scream at her toys when they dont do what she wants them to? or do i just have a tantrum boy? (its cute)


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:



> my house well my rented house is falling apart, i dont like anything about it right now, i dream of a 'new' house, my mum has one i love it!

If you dream of it then you shall have it one day :thumbup: I really believe that if you want something enough, you'll make it happen.


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> Kit James is total opposite, hes constantly smiling at everyone he sees, and has all the asda women broody! lol
> 
> a question back, does Cara scream at her toys when they dont do what she wants them to? or do i just have a tantrum boy? (its cute)

Awwww, I would expect nothing less from our James:cloud9: Re the screaming at toys...yes. Cara gets very frustrated with everything if she can't do with it what she wants and woe betide anyone who takes her toy from her :wacko:

The reason I asked my original question was because so far (touch wood) Cara hasn't been strange or shy with anyone. I obviously want that to continue and was just thinking it might be yet to come developmentally....hence why I wondered if anyone else's babe was shy or strange. LOL..does that even make sense?? :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Question ladies....
> 
> Are any of the turtle babies showing signs of shyness or being strange with people other than you/DH?

Lauren will if they go straight in and want to give her a cuddle, she will smile at ANYONE, but if they try to hold her like a "baby"........well that's a risk they have to be willing to take :haha:
She seems to burst into tears whenever she see's my FIL. :dohh:

I am hoping its just a stage .....


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies....
> 
> Are any of the turtle babies showing signs of shyness or being strange with people other than you/DH?
> 
> Lauren will if they go straight in and want to give her a cuddle, she will smile at ANYONE, but if they try to hold her like a "baby"........well that's a risk they have to be willing to take :haha:
> She seems to burst into tears whenever she see's my FIL. :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping its just a stage .....Click to expand...

Your poor FIL :haha:

Hmm, interesting because there's less than a month between Cara and Lauren. I know they are all different and do things by their own timescale but I really don't want a child who disappears behind my skirt when someone speaks to them. My big sis was painfully shy as a child...I was quite the chatterbox by comparison <-----shocker eh? :blush:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit James is total opposite, hes constantly smiling at everyone he sees, and has all the asda women broody! lol
> 
> a question back, does Cara scream at her toys when they dont do what she wants them to? or do i just have a tantrum boy? (its cute)
> 
> Awwww, I would expect nothing less from our James:cloud9: Re the screaming at toys...yes. Cara gets very frustrated with everything if she can't do with it what she wants and woe betide anyone who takes her toy from her :wacko:
> 
> The reason I asked my original question was because so far (touch wood) Cara hasn't been strange or shy with anyone. I obviously want that to continue and was just thinking it might be yet to come developmentally....hence why I wondered if anyone else's babe was shy or strange. LOL..does that even make sense?? :shrug:Click to expand...

ah i see, ithink it all depends on the baby really, Faye was shy from about 1ish but now is soooo outgoing, Angel was really outgoing but is now shy :shrug:


----------



## Crunchie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies....
> 
> Are any of the turtle babies showing signs of shyness or being strange with people other than you/DH?
> 
> Lauren will if they go straight in and want to give her a cuddle, she will smile at ANYONE, but if they try to hold her like a "baby"........well that's a risk they have to be willing to take :haha:
> She seems to burst into tears whenever she see's my FIL. :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping its just a stage .....Click to expand...
> 
> Your poor FIL :haha:
> 
> Hmm, interesting because there's less than a month between Cara and Lauren. I know they are all different and do things by their own timescale but I really don't want a child who disappears behind my skirt when someone speaks to them. My big sis was painfully shy as a child...I was quite the chatterbox by comparison <-----shocker eh? :blush:Click to expand...


I do know what you mean, I have found that Lauren much prefers sitting and playing with someone than be carried around. 
So when people just want to hold her she gets very moody. My mother tells me I was the same and I hated my brothers trying to cuddle/hold me. 
she will NEVER fall asleep on me ...she wants to be sprawled out somewhere :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies....
> 
> Are any of the turtle babies showing signs of shyness or being strange with people other than you/DH?
> 
> Lauren will if they go straight in and want to give her a cuddle, she will smile at ANYONE, but if they try to hold her like a "baby"........well that's a risk they have to be willing to take :haha:
> She seems to burst into tears whenever she see's my FIL. :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping its just a stage .....Click to expand...

Faye used to do that to her dad, it is just a phase lol


----------



## Essie

kit_cat said:


> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies....
> 
> Are any of the turtle babies showing signs of shyness or being strange with people other than you/DH?
> 
> Lauren will if they go straight in and want to give her a cuddle, she will smile at ANYONE, but if they try to hold her like a "baby"........well that's a risk they have to be willing to take :haha:
> She seems to burst into tears whenever she see's my FIL. :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping its just a stage .....Click to expand...
> 
> Your poor FIL :haha:
> 
> Hmm, interesting because there's less than a month between Cara and Lauren. I know they are all different and do things by their own timescale but I really don't want a child who disappears behind my skirt when someone speaks to them. My big sis was painfully shy as a child...I was quite the chatterbox by comparison <-----shocker eh? :blush:Click to expand...

My brother and I were (are) the opposite. He was a chatterbox and I'm painfully shy. So far Lyra is quite the social butterfly, with smiles and babbled for anyone. Maybe they haven't reached that stage yet? I guess I'll see next week when I have to leave her at nursery :wacko:


----------



## mummyApril

some photos of James....


----------



## mummyApril

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/423104_10150612052200748_530085747_9224226_1317378224_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418422_10150612052560748_530085747_9224229_486343805_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428344_10150612052960748_530085747_9224234_665992446_n.jpg

funny faces
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429319_10150612053310748_530085747_9224236_317059901_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/426993_10150612054245748_530085747_9224245_870345864_n.jpg


----------



## mummyApril

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421815_10150612054610748_530085747_9224249_306828293_n.jpg

cheeky boy
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422626_10150612055020748_530085747_9224252_52366171_n.jpg

i cant remember what he saw but it was different!
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427630_10150612055510748_530085747_9224253_1277246421_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/428703_10150612056170748_530085747_9224255_1326521005_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418463_10150612057795748_530085747_9224258_676451900_n.jpg

and having one of his tantrums hehe
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428033_10150612058790748_530085747_9224262_2130970853_n.jpg


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhhhhhhh April, his facial expressions are BRILLIANT ! 

so handsome xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies....
> 
> Are any of the turtle babies showing signs of shyness or being strange with people other than you/DH?
> 
> Lauren will if they go straight in and want to give her a cuddle, she will smile at ANYONE, but if they try to hold her like a "baby"........well that's a risk they have to be willing to take :haha:
> She seems to burst into tears whenever she see's my FIL. :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping its just a stage .....Click to expand...
> 
> Your poor FIL :haha:
> 
> Hmm, interesting because there's less than a month between Cara and Lauren. I know they are all different and do things by their own timescale but I really don't want a child who disappears behind my skirt when someone speaks to them. My big sis was painfully shy as a child...I was quite the chatterbox by comparison <-----shocker eh? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My brother and I were (are) the opposite. He was a chatterbox and I'm painfully shy. So far Lyra is quite the social butterfly, with smiles and babbled for anyone. Maybe they haven't reached that stage yet? I guess I'll see next week when I have to leave her at nursery :wacko:Click to expand...

Aww Essie..she'll be fine and you will too :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

Hahaha! April..he's just a little star. Can't explain how much he makes me smile :kiss:


----------



## mummyApril

Molly Leo is gorge! growing up so much! 
Crunch Lauren is such a darling! love the pic of you two! 
Addie love the girls room!
Sarah hope youre ok! poo to having to wait so long!
B glad Henry is good in size :) not long now til choco time!
Luna will be here Sat ready :)
sorry if iv missed anyone, i probably have but i only skimmed as missed so much and im dead tired, i really dont know why though apart from AF and anxiety im sleeping :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh April, his facial expressions are BRILLIANT !
> 
> so handsome xxxx

he does make me chuckle i was laughing at them as i uploaded them lol thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Hahaha! April..he's just a little star. Can't explain how much he makes me smile :kiss:

pretty sure thats why he was put on earth :)


----------



## mummyApril

Trinno how absolutely stunning is Tori! She suits her name so well too! and defo think she looks like mummy!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! April..he's just a little star. Can't explain how much he makes me smile :kiss:
> 
> pretty sure thats why he was put on earth :)Click to expand...

I concur! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

just saw your post about water Kit glad you got it back on! couple years ago my landlord thought it would be ok not to get our boiler fixed for 2 weeks! in the winter might i add, i lost TONS of weight boiling water on the stove and kettle to fill baths! not fun!


----------



## mummyApril

how is Caras crawling Kit, did i ask this yesterday?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> just saw your post about water Kit glad you got it back on! couple years ago my landlord thought it would be ok not to get our boiler fixed for 2 weeks! in the winter might i add, i lost TONS of weight boiling water on the stove and kettle to fill baths! not fun!

Yikes!! I had visions of having to do this too. A puky baby and no bath would not be pleasant :sick:


----------



## mummyApril

so most of you probably watched that stop kony vid, how sad is that! i donate each month for that now, i hate feeling like i cant help!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> just saw your post about water Kit glad you got it back on! couple years ago my landlord thought it would be ok not to get our boiler fixed for 2 weeks! in the winter might i add, i lost TONS of weight boiling water on the stove and kettle to fill baths! not fun!
> 
> Yikes!! I had visions of having to do this too. A puky baby and no bath would not be pleasant :sick:Click to expand...

a complete mission, although i didnt have James then there was still 3 of us needing to bath! and long hair to wash :/


----------



## mummyApril

i havent really spoken to anyone today can you tell? lol


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> how is Caras crawling Kit, did i ask this yesterday?

If you did ask I missed it..soz :flower:

She won't crawl all the time yet and she wobbles after a few moves forward, then belly flops :haha: Also, she's a bit lazy I think because if she can just stretch to reach something, she will instead of crawl over to it :dohh: What about James? Still slithering at tremendous speed? :haha:


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> i havent really spoken to anyone today can you tell? lol

:haha:

How are things with Jay?


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> how is Caras crawling Kit, did i ask this yesterday?
> 
> If you did ask I missed it..soz :flower:
> 
> She won't crawl all the time yet and she wobbles after a few moves forward, then belly flops :haha: Also, she's a bit lazy I think because if she can just stretch to reach something, she will instead of crawl over to it :dohh: What about James? Still slithering at tremendous speed? :haha:Click to expand...

yes but hes faster now, he gets on all fours to crawl all the time but hes too lazy and would rather slither haha, he now knows there is a way out of the living room!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i havent really spoken to anyone today can you tell? lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> How are things with Jay?Click to expand...

erm meh?! im not really doing anything about it just letting him stay at his mums and come and see James, when hes here dont really talk much we were good yest and day before and then i found out this morning hes been smoking, (again) and lying about it, sigh, over it really, thankyou for asking x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Henry pics! He was moving about alot so she couldn't get very good ones- his hands and his cord etc were all getting in the way and he kept booting her detector thing on my tummy:haha: 

Goodnight lovelies xxxx
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









051.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









044.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HollyMonkey

PS he looks just like Holly in her 32 week scan!!!


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i havent really spoken to anyone today can you tell? lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> How are things with Jay?Click to expand...
> 
> erm meh?! im not really doing anything about it just letting him stay at his mums and come and see James, when hes here dont really talk much we were good yest and day before and then i found out this morning hes been smoking, (again) and lying about it, sigh, over it really, thankyou for asking xClick to expand...

Shame he keeps letting you down :hugs:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> PS he looks just like Holly in her 32 week scan!!!

I was going to say the middle one does especially!! I remember Holly's pics clearly!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Henry pics! He was moving about alot so she couldn't get very good ones- his hands and his cord etc were all getting in the way and he kept booting her detector thing on my tummy:haha:
> 
> Goodnight lovelies xxxx

mini Holly!!! and hes puckering up for a kiss to his aunties in the first one awww :kiss:


----------



## kmteehoo

:wave: i havn't read all the pages but i saw the yumminess that is leo and tori.. beautiful!! i thought i would finally introduce you guys to my little munchkin :cloud9: she will be 6 months in a couple of weeks, crazy! hope your all having wonderful friday evenings. Amber is teething and will not sleep unless cuddled up with mummy :coffee:

Christmas day

a couple weeks old

yesterday 


OH MY GOD this post has taken me literally 30 minutes... :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i havent really spoken to anyone today can you tell? lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> How are things with Jay?Click to expand...
> 
> erm meh?! im not really doing anything about it just letting him stay at his mums and come and see James, when hes here dont really talk much we were good yest and day before and then i found out this morning hes been smoking, (again) and lying about it, sigh, over it really, thankyou for asking xClick to expand...
> 
> Shame he keeps letting you down :hugs:Click to expand...

i know today i said to him, its not even about the smoking anymore, its the constant lying, letting down and deceit but it will be his loss not mine


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'll post comparison with Holly pics tomorrow!! Gotta sleep now or I'll turn into pumpkin at midnight. Actually I already am a pumpkin according to my ticker :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

kmteehoo said:


> :wave: i havn't read all the pages but i saw the yumminess that is leo and tori.. beautiful!! i thought i would finally introduce you guys to my little munchkin :cloud9: she will be 6 months in a couple of weeks, crazy! hope your all having wonderful friday evenings. Amber is teething and will not sleep unless cuddled up with mummy :coffee:
> View attachment 351070
> 
> Christmas day
> View attachment 351071
> 
> a couple weeks old
> View attachment 351083
> 
> yesterday
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD this post has taken me literally 30 minutes... :dohh:

ah thankyou for taking time to post the cuteness which is Amber, she is a darling! huge eyes! so pretty! hope her teethies come through soon and you both get some sleepies :) xxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I'll post comparison with Holly pics tomorrow!! Gotta sleep now or I'll turn into pumpkin at midnight. Actually I already am a pumpkin according to my ticker :haha:

:haha: nunight B x


----------



## kit_cat

kmteehoo said:


> :wave: i havn't read all the pages but i saw the yumminess that is leo and tori.. beautiful!! i thought i would finally introduce you guys to my little munchkin :cloud9: she will be 6 months in a couple of weeks, crazy! hope your all having wonderful friday evenings. Amber is teething and will not sleep unless cuddled up with mummy :coffee:
> View attachment 351070
> 
> Christmas day
> View attachment 351071
> 
> a couple weeks old
> View attachment 351083
> 
> yesterday
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD this post has taken me literally 30 minutes... :dohh:

Wow..she is absolutely beautiful and you look great! Thanks so much for sharing your precious little Amber with us...it's so lovely to finally see her properly :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Night B :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

James also keep laughing and talking to the corner of my room, kinda making me wonder who to, although im normally good on picking up spirits, but then pretty good at blocking them out cos im a chicken lol


----------



## kit_cat

Good night everyone..must get some sleepytime. See you in the morning :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kmteehoo

mummyApril said:


> James also keep laughing and talking to the corner of my room, kinda making me wonder who to, although im normally good on picking up spirits, but then pretty good at blocking them out cos im a chicken lol

Amber does this!!! stares at the ceiling and follows something. always freaks me out so i just pretend its fairies :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/424040_10151381977845193_842645192_23342866_493879471_n.jpg


----------



## kmteehoo

goodnight :flower:


----------



## mummyApril

night Kit :hugs:, Kmteehoo im going to pretend fairies too that sounds better lol


----------



## kit_cat

kmteehoo said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> James also keep laughing and talking to the corner of my room, kinda making me wonder who to, although im normally good on picking up spirits, but then pretty good at blocking them out cos im a chicken lol
> 
> Amber does this!!! stares at the ceiling and follows something. always freaks me out so i just pretend its fairies :haha:Click to expand...

:ninja:

You got a special post kmteehoo!! You have to stay and talk to us LOTS now :winkwink:


----------



## Sarachka

Hello ladies. Blimey you've had a good natter while I fell asleep. 

Hospital finally saw me after an hour. I know how sometimes you have to wait but that wasn't explained or apologised for at all until the hour was up and the receptionist could see me sitting uncomfortably, fanning myself with leaflets. By the time they called me in I thought I'd feint from feeling so stressed and hot. 

I still don't fully understand what they're looking for or suspecting. At one point of her talking it sounded like they're ruled out OC and were looking at something else, but she said no they're still investigating the OC. I dont like feeling in the dark. Even googling the notes she wrote hasn't provided many answers. I'm super tired and will have a look again tomorrow. 




mummyApril said:


> Kit James is total opposite, hes constantly smiling at everyone he sees, and has all the asda women broody! lol
> 
> a question back, does Cara scream at her toys when they dont do what she wants them to? or do i just have a tantrum boy? (its cute)


Alex used to do this, explain who is boss to them





mummyApril said:


> some photos of James....




kit_cat said:


> Hahaha! April..he's just a little star. Can't explain how much he makes me smile :kiss:

Hmm April im worried about him as he never smiles. Hehe isn't he the biggest smiler ever?! In the photo of him wearing white he looks a lot like Angel. 



HollyMonkey said:


> Henry pics! He was moving about alot so she couldn't get very good ones- his hands and his cord etc were all getting in the way and he kept booting her detector thing on my tummy:haha:
> 
> Goodnight lovelies xxxx

He's asking for a banana in that first pic!!! Wow he's an actual baby with a face and everything. Such a munchkin. Wow Bethany it's all so real, as if we really will have babies .... Freaky


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Hello ladies. Blimey you've had a good natter while I fell asleep.
> 
> Hospital finally saw me after an hour. I know how sometimes you have to wait but that wasn't explained or apologised for at all until the hour was up and the receptionist could see me sitting uncomfortably, fanning myself with leaflets. By the time they called me in I thought I'd feint from feeling so stressed and hot.
> 
> I still don't fully understand what they're looking for or suspecting. At one point of her talking it sounded like they're ruled out OC and were looking at something else, but she said no they're still investigating the OC. I dont like feeling in the dark. Even googling the notes she wrote hasn't provided many answers. I'm super tired and will have a look again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> Kit James is total opposite, hes constantly smiling at everyone he sees, and has all the asda women broody! lol
> 
> a question back, does Cara scream at her toys when they dont do what she wants them to? or do i just have a tantrum boy? (its cute)
> 
> 
> Alex used to do this, explain who is boss to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> some photos of James....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! April..he's just a little star. Can't explain how much he makes me smile :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm April im worried about him as he never smiles. Hehe isn't he the biggest smiler ever?! In the photo of him wearing white he looks a lot like Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Henry pics! He was moving about alot so she couldn't get very good ones- his hands and his cord etc were all getting in the way and he kept booting her detector thing on my tummy:haha:
> 
> Goodnight lovelies xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> He's asking for a banana in that first pic!!! Wow he's an actual baby with a face and everything. Such a munchkin. Wow Bethany it's all so real, as if we really will have babies .... FreakyClick to expand...

im sorry youre having a poo time and not knowing what is going on! are you still in hosp? 
im going to let James express his 'tantrum time' a little longer just because he is too cute and my only son lol he is a little smiler, im very lucky! i def see Angel in him a lot but he does look so much like his dad, but wayyyy cuter lol


----------



## Sarachka

I got home abt 6:45 sorry I forgot to say


----------



## mummyApril

mummyApril said:


> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/424040_10151381977845193_842645192_23342866_493879471_n.jpg

this actually reminds me a little bit of James' crazy faces hehe


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I got home abt 6:45 sorry I forgot to say

thats ok just glad youre home and not still hooked up!


----------



## mummyApril

right i reckon i should go to bed, i have about 10 laundry loads to do, every room to do AND the dreaded girls room, seriously i will take a photo of what they have managed to do to it! i want to cry!


----------



## mummyApril

nunight all xxxx


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Henry pics! He was moving about alot so she couldn't get very good ones- his hands and his cord etc were all getting in the way and he kept booting her detector thing on my tummy:haha:
> 
> Goodnight lovelies xxxx

Omg look at his adorable face how amazing!!!


----------



## addie25

James is so cute and such a funny little guy he always makes me smile!!!


----------



## addie25

The past couple nights I get very tight in the chest and have to keep burping but it's liquid that comes up till finally I throw up :shrug: what is that? Is it bc I have so much in me with 2 babies I have no room for food. I really need to eat small meals and see if that helps.


----------



## addie25

addie25 said:


> https://vimeo.com/38236452

Thanks ladies I'll take another video once it's complete.


----------



## mummyApril

Well iv officially been kicked up the arse by anxiety, I went to bed at midnight racing and slow heart on off since! I need a break!


----------



## addie25

I hope u get some rest :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

Thanks Addie I hope you resolve the chest issue, maybe little and often will be better x


----------



## Mollykins

Natter bugs! My word. April, B, Crunch, and kmteehoo: loving the pics! Gorge!! 

Addie cant see the video but I love the pics of the nursery. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for sharing such lovely photos, girls!

B, what a stunner Henry is already! Look at him! He's so cute :cloud9:

April, James is soooo sweet! I love all his expressions! :awww:

Crunchie, you and Lauren look lovely! She looks so much like mummy :cloud9:

Kmteehoo, your little girl is sooo precious! What a sweet little baby :cloud9:


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> The past couple nights I get very tight in the chest and have to keep burping but it's liquid that comes up till finally I throw up :shrug: what is that? Is it bc I have so much in me with 2 babies I have no room for food. I really need to eat small meals and see if that helps.

Acid / heartburn


----------



## Mollykins

Watching Braveheart with my OH and thinking of you Kit. :flower:


----------



## addie25

Yea I guess I didn't think heart burn bc it doesn't burn it just sucks lol. I have to learn to eat smaller meals but I'm so hungry :dohh: 1am and wide awake. Had some milk so heart burn is gone for now. I am so excited for this month to be over bc once April comes I can say the girls will be here next month!! :thumbup: I was so tired yesterday that I went to do a wash and put a hanger in the washer. :haha: ok a bunch of random things rt there but that's ok it's 1am.


----------



## Mollykins

:haha: Addie, I imagine pregnancy brain mush is worse with the twinsies.


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> :haha: Addie, I imagine pregnancy brain mush is worse with the twinsies.

Lol I guess so. DH went to put the wash in the dryer and was like why are some outfits on hangers :haha::haha:


----------



## addie25

28 weeks today!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

What time is it by you Molly?


----------



## Mollykins

You should have just said, "Oh, I am going to hang dry them... leaving the hangers on saves time." :haha:


----------



## Mollykins

It is 1020pm :)


----------



## addie25

Mollykins said:


> You should have just said, "Oh, I am going to hang dry them... leaving the hangers on saves time." :haha:

Ahahhahaha 2 funny!! Oh it's still early by you that's good.


----------



## Essie

Morning,

I'm trying to keep up but I'm flitting in and out getting things ready for the christening. I made my cake yesterday so today is crumb coating, icing and decorating. Yesterday almost everything went wrong so I'm hoping for a better day today.

April, how gorgeous is James. Love his facial expressions!

Crunch lovely pics of you and Lauren.

Kmeteehoo thank you for the pics of you and Amber, she's a sweetheart.

Sarah I'm sorry they're not explaining more for you. Wish they'd give you a straight answer, or at least tell you what it is they're investigating. Are you still itching?

B fab pics of Henry.

Addie the girls nursery is so pretty.

Sure I had more to say but my mind has gone blank. Hope everyone has a good weekend, I will try not to overload the thread with too many christening pictures :haha:


----------



## new mummy2010

oh my way to much to catch up on..........KIT i need a run down of the last 30 pages hehe

morning crunch,essie,mollz & luna

i have had a s*** night now for 4th night running YAWNNNN


----------



## Mollykins

Essie, hope today goes better for you love. :hugs:

Hayls, sorry about your poofucky night darling. Put a strong pot on this morning eh?


----------



## LunaLady

Hello ladies! I think I have the new place all set up and ready for us. I will send you all a link to it right now and then you can sign up while I'm asleep and then tomorrow morning (your evening) we can get all situated. I have it set up so that a moderator needs to approve all user registrations so I'm sorry but you'll have to wait until I get up to start chatting there. I just don't want creepers at our new place!

When you're signing up, there's a series of useless ads and stuff you have to click through - just click the 'pass' button or 'skip' or whatever. Free forums... :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I think I sent a PM to everyone. If I forgot you, please PM me. Don't take it personally. It's midnight and I'm tired. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning lovelies! 

We've just had breakfast at the new spotty table which Holly found really fun! Extra toast this morning again since yesterday I got an 86 after my experimental 60g rather than 40g :thumbup: My GD diet stipulates 30g so if I can maintain the double then that is coooool man! 

Off to babyswimmers today and then to get animal feed and a honeysuckle plant to grow on a trellis on the wall behind Holly's gompa gomp house. And I will contrive to be hungry for lunch just near the place that does a nommo thai salad in front of the garden centre! :munch:

Hope you have nice Saturday plans all xxxxx


----------



## LunaLady

Also, when you sign up, you can of course use your username from here, or you can use your name. Whatever you wish :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

:sleep: Sleep time for me..... yawn.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Why have we got to move from here? I like it here and have friends on other threads. Are they chucking us off? :shrug:


----------



## Mollykins

Such a lovely day you've got planned B. Take pics for us won't you? :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Morning Turtletonians!

I'm tired today..was yesterday as well..think I might be finally having a proper AF - whoopeeeeeee :wacko:

OH is working this morning so we'll maybe do something nice this afternoon..not sure what yet.

Happy Saturdays all :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> Why have we got to move from here? I like it here and have friends on other threads. Are they chucking us off? :shrug:

I think Luna is just giving us an alternative being mindful of the fact that we discuss very private and personal things that the whole world can see. It doesn't mean we can't use B&B obviously :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> i havent really spoken to anyone today can you tell? lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> How are things with Jay?Click to expand...
> 
> erm meh?! im not really doing anything about it just letting him stay at his mums and come and see James, when hes here dont really talk much we were good yest and day before and then i found out this morning hes been smoking, (again) and lying about it, sigh, over it really, thankyou for asking xClick to expand...
> 
> Shame he keeps letting you down :hugs:Click to expand...

Thought they all let us down:shrug:, apart from your Billy, Theirry , crunchie,essie,luna,mollys and trins DH's ohhhh it is just me and you and sarachka with silly boyfriends april lol

*note i am p***** off with lee very much and loads :growlmad:



kmteehoo said:


> :wave: i havn't read all the pages but i saw the yumminess that is leo and tori.. beautiful!! i thought i would finally introduce you guys to my little munchkin :cloud9: she will be 6 months in a couple of weeks, crazy! hope your all having wonderful friday evenings. Amber is teething and will not sleep unless cuddled up with mummy :coffee:
> View attachment 351070
> 
> Christmas day
> View attachment 351071
> 
> a couple weeks old
> View attachment 351083
> 
> yesterday
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD this post has taken me literally 30 minutes... :dohh:


Awww bless you 30minutes:haha:

You look like a lovely lady and amber is as cute as all our turtle offspring :hugs:


B nice day out:thumbup:planned.
it think the new forum luna has sorted is to replace the one sarah made us as she has to pay a fee and this new one is free:thumbup:

(hope thats right and i didnt just make it up lol)


Kit glad you got your water back on nightmare or what

April james just brought me out of my bad mood looking at his photo's:winkwink::haha:


----------



## kit_cat

Ahh Hayls..you've caught up! I was just about to do you a catch up post :thumbup:

Sorry Nate's giving you the runaround..he's a cheeky little one! Hope it's a VERY short phase.


----------



## new mummy2010

not properly just the last 5 pages lol

whats happened Kit??


----------



## mummyApril

I finally got to sleep at 4! Then James woke at 7 but went back to sleep and I'm awake gearing myself up for the girls room which I will take before and after photos, Faye is a mini bulldozer she literally throws everything everywhere! You will probably want to cry for me! Molly are your girls messy or just mine? They seem to think its not their job lol


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> not properly just the last 5 pages lol
> 
> whats happened Kit??

To be honest..you've got the main bits. The rest was just chatter. So what's Lee done to upset you? Is he back now?


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> I finally got to sleep at 4! Then James woke at 7 but went back to sleep and I'm awake gearing myself up for the girls room which I will take before and after photos, Faye is a mini bulldozer she literally throws everything everywhere! You will probably want to cry for me! Molly are your girls messy or just mine? They seem to think its not their job lol

My goodness..I'd be a walking zombie if I was you. Haha..look forward to the pictures of Beirut :winkwink: Funnily enough, me and my sister were polar opposites in the tidy department. I was very messy and she was tidy in an OCD kind of way even as a child. Weird!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> I finally got to sleep at 4! Then James woke at 7 but went back to sleep and I'm awake gearing myself up for the girls room which I will take before and after photos, Faye is a mini bulldozer she literally throws everything everywhere! You will probably want to cry for me! Molly are your girls messy or just mine? They seem to think its not their job lol
> 
> My goodness..I'd be a walking zombie if I was you. Haha..look forward to the pictures of Beirut :winkwink: Funnily enough, me and my sister were polar opposites in the tidy department. I was very messy and she was tidy in an OCD kind of way even as a child. Weird!Click to expand...

its my fault entirely though, iv always said theyre only children once, Angel is quite tidy but she shares a room with her sister so ends up with her toys everywhere too! lol 
im actually quite awake which is good as i have tons to do, starting with the girls room.....


----------



## mummyApril

this is after 2 days! (didnt do it because i was dying with AF):wacko:
Faye has a tendency to pull clothes off of hangers to 'try' on, very annoying and she loves art (which is why theres a bit of cardboard and paper everywhere lol (cant say no when theres pictures for mummy) too many excuses yet? :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG03126-20120310-0909.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG03127-20120310-0910.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG03128-20120310-0910.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> this is after 2 days! (didnt do it because i was dying with AF):wacko:
> Faye has a tendency to pull clothes off of hangers to 'try' on, very annoying and she loves art (which is why theres a bit of cardboard and paper everywhere lol (cant say no when theres pictures for mummy) too many excuses yet? :dohh:

OH. MY. GAWD.

That's all.


----------



## new mummy2010

kit- no monday afternoon about 3pm then guess what its darts at 7pm

he is just a selfish t*** when he is away from me ignoring my texts or calls, turning off his phone from time to time and has wasted a lot of his spending money in a casino as he had to pay his friend 150 back yesterday that he is saying lee lent ,lee thought it was 90 though but as they we're both smashed which i add he has been since getting on the ferry on thursday afernoon who do you believe??

he has won naff all so far and has 90 to last him today and tomorrow to pay entry fees , eat and of cause drink, which he says he wont today but i know and he does thats utter bull!!!

he left his coat and darts in a pub last night what a d*** but his old mate brought them back to his room and has just given them to him

i am having to probe hikm to ask about his son, and what am i dooing am i ok etc he is just a a horror when he drinks to much ,yestaerdy i had my friend and her baby in the car with myself and nate and he rang and she heard everyword calling me a physco and a prick and all sorts just cos i had gone nuts at him turning his phone off 

rant down arghhhh feeling better now lol


----------



## kit_cat

April..I love that you accept the mess so that you allow the girls to be children but the work involved there is mahoosive! I do not envy you at all :nope:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is after 2 days! (didnt do it because i was dying with AF):wacko:
> Faye has a tendency to pull clothes off of hangers to 'try' on, very annoying and she loves art (which is why theres a bit of cardboard and paper everywhere lol (cant say no when theres pictures for mummy) too many excuses yet? :dohh:
> 
> OH. MY. GAWD.
> 
> That's all.Click to expand...

yes exactly!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> April..I love that you accept the mess so that you allow the girls to be children but the work involved there is mahoosive! I do not envy you at all :nope:

it can be overwhelming but Faye will be 'helping' me im off to start it now, all being well (with Jmes etc) shouldnt take me TOO long will be back with after photos lol


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> kit- no monday afternoon about 3pm then guess what its darts at 7pm
> 
> he is just a selfish t*** when he is away from me ignoring my texts or calls, turning off his phone from time to time and has wasted a lot of his spending money in a casino as he had to pay his friend 150 back yesterday that he is saying lee lent ,lee thought it was 90 though but as they we're both smashed which i add he has been since getting on the ferry on thursday afernoon who do you believe??
> 
> he has won naff all so far and has 90 to last him today and tomorrow to pay entry fees , eat and of cause drink, which he says he wont today but i know and he does thats utter bull!!!
> 
> he left his coat and darts in a pub last night what a d*** but his old mate brought them back to his room and has just given them to him
> 
> i am having to probe hikm to ask about his son, and what am i dooing am i ok etc he is just a a horror when he drinks to much ,yestaerdy i had my friend and her baby in the car with myself and nate and he rang and she heard everyword calling me a physco and a prick and all sorts just cos i had gone nuts at him turning his phone off
> 
> rant down arghhhh feeling better now lol

Oh dear. The demon drink eh? Maybe he will calm down once you get married? That must have been embarrassing to have your friends hear him speak to you like that. I'd be waiting with a rolling pin! :trouble:


----------



## Essie

On yesterday's topic of strangers/baby crying. My brother is back this weekend, he hasn't seen Lyra since Christmas. We came to my parents house this morning and he picked her up. Since then she's cried every time anyone but me holds her. Doesn't bode well for tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> On yesterday's topic of strangers/baby crying. My brother is back this weekend, he hasn't seen Lyra since Christmas. We came to my parents house this morning and he picked her up. Since then she's cried every time anyone but me holds her. Doesn't bode well for tomorrow :wacko:

Oh nooooooooooooo. Bad timing or what? Still, she could go back to her usual by tomorrow :thumbup:

Hope you're on top of everything for the big day....and don't spare the pics either! We want to see everything!!!!!


----------



## kit_cat

Right..I'm sitting here watching Cara crawl/flop/slither/bum around the floor but she's going to need to go for a wee nap soon. I will spring into action now and get some stuff around the house done. I'm supposed to be getting a delivery this morning...this will be the third attempt! I really want it too..it's my hand held Dyson :happydance:

Laters lovelies :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

wow thats a mess alright!! im off out for my hair done grandma is having my horrors laters xx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Right..I'm sitting here watching Cara crawl/flop/slither/bum around the floor but she's going to need to go for a wee nap soon. I will spring into action now and get some stuff around the house done. I'm supposed to be getting a delivery this morning...this will be the third attempt! I really want it too..it's my hand held Dyson :happydance:
> 
> Laters lovelies :hugs:

why wasnt i told about this new item of yours?! lol photo? hehe


----------



## mummyApril

im having a break maybe some breakfast i felt a bit faint upstairs so needed to stop!


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> this is after 2 days! (didnt do it because i was dying with AF):wacko:
> Faye has a tendency to pull clothes off of hangers to 'try' on, very annoying and she loves art (which is why theres a bit of cardboard and paper everywhere lol (cant say no when theres pictures for mummy) too many excuses yet? :dohh:

:wacko:omg! freya would bbe dragged in there clearing it up with me:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Henry pics! He was moving about alot so she couldn't get very good ones- his hands and his cord etc were all getting in the way and he kept booting her detector thing on my tummy:haha:
> 
> Goodnight lovelies xxxx

nawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

quick question for the mummy turtles

when did ur LO crawl/sit up unaided/srtarted weaning?


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> this is after 2 days! (didnt do it because i was dying with AF):wacko:
> Faye has a tendency to pull clothes off of hangers to 'try' on, very annoying and she loves art (which is why theres a bit of cardboard and paper everywhere lol (cant say no when theres pictures for mummy) too many excuses yet? :dohh:
> 
> :wacko:omg! freya would bbe dragged in there clearing it up with me:haha:Click to expand...

honestly that takes longer, bits of pointless paper/toys 'oh i want that i use it all the time' lol


----------



## mummyApril

babyhopes2010 said:


> quick question for the mummy turtles
> 
> when did ur LO crawl/sit up unaided/srtarted weaning?

Faye was crawling at 5-6 months weaned at 4 months (old rules) and sat up at 6 months, Angel was way later about 10 months lol
James sits up but i dont let him sit alone just incase he wants to headbutt the floor for fun, weaned at 5ish months (but only a bit a day) and slithers not crawls lol


----------



## mummyApril

mummy James and Faye have had some toast, mummy having some tea then off back to the dungeon!


----------



## mummyApril

right break over oops had an hour off and iv got soooo much to do wahhhh


----------



## Essie

babyhopes2010 said:


> quick question for the mummy turtles
> 
> when did ur LO crawl/sit up unaided/srtarted weaning?

Lyra doesn't really crawl, she rolls/shuffles to where she wants to be. She is pulling herself up to stand though. Weaning and sitting up were both at 6 months.


----------



## Essie

Crumb coat is finally on the cake, after having to send my dad out for extra icing sugar and butter. Lyra has cheered up too, so hopefully her clingyness was just tiredness.


----------



## Sarachka

Ahh good morning take 2. Just re-woken up. I want to head into town today as I haven't been for months and I fancy some shopping. I also need to get a few new work trousers. I know I only have 5 wks left at work but I can't spend those 5 weeks trouser-less so I'll just go to a charity shop and buy 3 or so pairs. Kit those belly bands haves been an absolute life saver. I wear them every single day and haven't had to buy any maternity trousers at all. You're a super star!

April holy shit that is indeed quite a mess! My mum never made us clear up anything and as a result I am very domestically challenged. I don't actually think it did me any favours and I'll be instilling "good house keeping" in Elina ASAP. 

B I'll still browse BNB for the other pregnancy forums etc. 

Oh great just as i REALLY need the loo, Alice sits on my chest.


----------



## addie25

Hi I signed up can you approve me please :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarachka

Addie I love your nursery. I want mine sorted!!!


----------



## addie25

new mummy2010 said:


> kit- no monday afternoon about 3pm then guess what its darts at 7pm
> 
> he is just a selfish t*** when he is away from me ignoring my texts or calls, turning off his phone from time to time and has wasted a lot of his spending money in a casino as he had to pay his friend 150 back yesterday that he is saying lee lent ,lee thought it was 90 though but as they we're both smashed which i add he has been since getting on the ferry on thursday afernoon who do you believe??
> 
> he has won naff all so far and has 90 to last him today and tomorrow to pay entry fees , eat and of cause drink, which he says he wont today but i know and he does thats utter bull!!!
> 
> he left his coat and darts in a pub last night what a d*** but his old mate brought them back to his room and has just given them to him
> 
> i am having to probe hikm to ask about his son, and what am i dooing am i ok etc he is just a a horror when he drinks to much ,yestaerdy i had my friend and her baby in the car with myself and nate and he rang and she heard everyword calling me a physco and a prick and all sorts just cos i had gone nuts at him turning his phone off
> 
> rant down arghhhh feeling better now lol

Hopefully he calms down, you don't deserve to be treated like that. 
:hugs:


Sarachka said:


> Addie I love your nursery. I want mine sorted!!!

Thanks!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

8:30 AM here and DH and I are still in bed. I am awake and he is, well I thought asleep bc I went to get my chocolate bar next to my bed to eat bc I am hungry and my back hurts 2 much to get up to go get breakfast yet and he goes "oh no no wayyyyy to early for that" :haha::haha::haha: He always catches me lol!!


----------



## addie25

Well it is going to be in the 40s today but then 60s and 70s for the rest of the week!!!!!!! HELLO SPRING!!!! :flower::flower:


----------



## addie25

OK breakfast in bed then my chocolate barrrrrrr then shower thennnnnnn I am not sure :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Did anyone get approved yet for the new page?? I am excited to check it out.


----------



## poas

Hi all, had shit week-almost ended relationship over oh ex which sounds overly dramatic but was awful. Oh, and my period is a week late but had bfn thank god, must be the stress. Hope you all are well, back later x


----------



## addie25

poas said:


> Hi all, had shit week-almost ended relationship over oh ex which sounds overly dramatic but was awful. Oh, and my period is a week late but had bfn thank god, must be the stress. Hope you all are well, back later x

:hugs::hugs: Hope all is ok. And yes stress can hold off your period.


----------



## addie25

When I sit up and walk I have a pain on the rt side of my belly :shrug::shrug: What is that?? Maybe baby is positioned odd??


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> When I sit up and walk I have a pain on the rt side of my belly :shrug::shrug: What is that?? Maybe baby is positioned odd??

Being pregnant with twins?


----------



## addie25

Yea prob, baby B likes to go in my back so maybe she is on something. It is better now. I took a nice shower. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm going into town shopping soon!
Alone!
I loooove wandering around our shopping centre (mall) on my own, at my own pace, looking only at what I want to look at.


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> Ahh good morning take 2. Just re-woken up. I want to head into town today as I haven't been for months and I fancy some shopping. I also need to get a few new work trousers. I know I only have 5 wks left at work but I can't spend those 5 weeks trouser-less so I'll just go to a charity shop and buy 3 or so pairs. Kit those belly bands haves been an absolute life saver. I wear them every single day and haven't had to buy any maternity trousers at all. You're a super star!
> 
> April holy shit that is indeed quite a mess! My mum never made us clear up anything and as a result I am very domestically challenged. I don't actually think it did me any favours and I'll be instilling "good house keeping" in Elina ASAP.
> 
> B I'll still browse BNB for the other pregnancy forums etc.
> 
> Oh great just as i REALLY need the loo, Alice sits on my chest.

i lived with my nan so i was always helping with the dusting dishes etc but i just remember thinking i just want to play, but i would help her because well she wasnt my mum and didnt need to look after me so i helped her without complaint, im definitely going to start encouraging Angel to help more for extra pocket money, although not sure that will work she knows she will get something with good behaviour hmmmm


----------



## Sarachka

Maybe you should chose names that start with A and B! 

April & Bethany!! Lol


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I'm going into town shopping soon!
> Alone!
> I loooove wandering around our shopping centre (mall) on my own, at my own pace, looking only at what I want to look at.

Sounds relaxing. Enjoy yourself. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Hi all, had shit week-almost ended relationship over oh ex which sounds overly dramatic but was awful. Oh, and my period is a week late but had bfn thank god, must be the stress. Hope you all are well, back later x

sorry youre having poofucks i hope they get sorted and youre less stressed, miss your chirpy self on here


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> Ahh good morning take 2. Just re-woken up. I want to head into town today as I haven't been for months and I fancy some shopping. I also need to get a few new work trousers. I know I only have 5 wks left at work but I can't spend those 5 weeks trouser-less so I'll just go to a charity shop and buy 3 or so pairs. Kit those belly bands haves been an absolute life saver. I wear them every single day and haven't had to buy any maternity trousers at all. You're a super star!
> 
> April holy shit that is indeed quite a mess! My mum never made us clear up anything and as a result I am very domestically challenged. I don't actually think it did me any favours and I'll be instilling "good house keeping" in Elina ASAP.
> 
> B I'll still browse BNB for the other pregnancy forums etc.
> 
> Oh great just as i REALLY need the loo, Alice sits on my chest.

Glad the belly bands have done their job! :thumbup: I didn't really buy any maternity stuff until I was about where you are because unfortunately it seemed that my arse was also pregnant :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Hi all, had shit week-almost ended relationship over oh ex which sounds overly dramatic but was awful. Oh, and my period is a week late but had bfn thank god, must be the stress. Hope you all are well, back later x

Oh no Lissy. What's up? Talk to us. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

I think I will have the girls clean up after themselves from a young age. My parents did everything for me (not really cleaning up after me) but they did everything else for me and when I got married I didn't know how to do laundry and I hated opening up my mail bc my dad always took care of my mail and so on. I LOVEDDDDD that they did everything lol but I became a bit lazy because of it. My dad would wake up early, make my lunch (even in high school) and if it was snowing he would go clean off my car and heat it up for me. SOOOOO LOVELY!!!!! I want the girls to be a bit more independent. One thing tho is I always liked making my own money to buy my own things so at least I had that going for me :thumbup: I started a babysitting business when I was 12 and by the time I was 14 I was babysitting for 8 families!!


----------



## mummyApril

so i dont think i did too badly with time, looking after James and Faye finally finished, sit down for 10 and then on with the rest of the house my scar aches bah
 



Attached Files:







IMG03132-20120310-1415.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG03133-20120310-1416.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit_cat

addie25 said:


> I think I will have the girls clean up after themselves from a young age. My parents did everything for me (not really cleaning up after me) but they did everything else for me and when I got married I didn't know how to do laundry and I hated opening up my mail bc my dad always took care of my mail and so on. I LOVEDDDDD that they did everything lol but I became a bit lazy because of it. My dad would wake up early, make my lunch (even in high school) and if it was snowing he would go clean off my car and heat it up for me. SOOOOO LOVELY!!!!! I want the girls to be a bit more independent. One thing tho is I always liked making my own money to buy my own things so at least I had that going for me :thumbup: I started a babysitting business when I was 12 and by the time I was 14 I was babysitting for 8 families!!

Wow addie..you and I had exact opposite upbringings. We were a single parent family, so it was just me, my mum and my sister so standing on ones own two feet was done out of necessity rather than choice. I am glad though because although not idyllic like yours, my childhood taught me many valuable life lessons :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

i need to get the girls new bedroom furniture but not too big as their room is small enough, thats my next save up task


----------



## kit_cat

mummyApril said:


> so i dont think i did too badly with time, looking after James and Faye finally finished, sit down for 10 and then on with the rest of the house my scar aches bah

TOP job April! No wonder you're sore!


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I will have the girls clean up after themselves from a young age. My parents did everything for me (not really cleaning up after me) but they did everything else for me and when I got married I didn't know how to do laundry and I hated opening up my mail bc my dad always took care of my mail and so on. I LOVEDDDDD that they did everything lol but I became a bit lazy because of it. My dad would wake up early, make my lunch (even in high school) and if it was snowing he would go clean off my car and heat it up for me. SOOOOO LOVELY!!!!! I want the girls to be a bit more independent. One thing tho is I always liked making my own money to buy my own things so at least I had that going for me :thumbup: I started a babysitting business when I was 12 and by the time I was 14 I was babysitting for 8 families!!
> 
> Wow addie..you and I had exact opposite upbringings. We were a single parent family, so it was just me, my mum and my sister so standing on ones own two feet was done out of necessity rather than choice. I am glad though because although not idyllic like yours, my childhood taught me many valuable life lessons :thumbup:Click to expand...

wow Addie your dad loves you lots to go out in the snow lol 
mine was similar to yours Kit but i was with my dad when he lived in U.K and with my nan when he lived in Canada, when we lived in Canada (this is going to sound awful) but my dad was off gigging/working to support us, and left our cousin in charge, who wasnt very well mentally and we were left on our own to fend for ourselves, my older sister was 12 at the time, thats the main reason we had to come back to the U.K as my dad couldnt work and look after us, so we moved in with nan and she looked after everything we needed, which was different, i helped out and worked in a nursing home from 14 til i was 16, then moved out :shrug:


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I will have the girls clean up after themselves from a young age. My parents did everything for me (not really cleaning up after me) but they did everything else for me and when I got married I didn't know how to do laundry and I hated opening up my mail bc my dad always took care of my mail and so on. I LOVEDDDDD that they did everything lol but I became a bit lazy because of it. My dad would wake up early, make my lunch (even in high school) and if it was snowing he would go clean off my car and heat it up for me. SOOOOO LOVELY!!!!! I want the girls to be a bit more independent. One thing tho is I always liked making my own money to buy my own things so at least I had that going for me :thumbup: I started a babysitting business when I was 12 and by the time I was 14 I was babysitting for 8 families!!
> 
> Wow addie..you and I had exact opposite upbringings. We were a single parent family, so it was just me, my mum and my sister so standing on ones own two feet was done out of necessity rather than choice. I am glad though because although not idyllic like yours, my childhood taught me many valuable life lessons :thumbup:Click to expand...

Even my brothers when I would get sick they would bring me everything I needed, my oldest brother slept on my floor one time bc he wanted to make sure I was ok (i hit my head) being the only girl in a family is very nice!!!!! My oldest brother would do anything you ask him as long as you say please :) I did a lot for them 2 tho so it wasn't one way. I got the flu when I was 18 and I was shaking my body was so cold and my brothers packed me with blankets and then use hair dryers to make me warm LOL I was a pampered girl/lady lol. EJs mom was there for that one and was like omg lol and my mom goes "yes well u didn't have a girl this is what girls are like.


----------



## mummyApril

just got kitchen bathroom hoover hallway tidy my room dust hoover etc and tidy living room then done!


----------



## poas

Its all good now, well apart from fear of pregnancy! Basically I had to sit and agree to our whole year of having emma-marking dates, booking holiday cover etc. I did this and hated it because it feels so restrictive, but I know it needs doing...then her mum alters EVERY holiday by a day or so, out of what seems to be sheer awkwardness. We agree-she changes it again. We finalise plans-she complains it will be hard for her to have her ''much needed and deserved holiday. It is two weeks Ed, I work very hard and need child free time'' (quote from email) she is using her work holiday to be away from Emma, despite leaving her with au pair 10 days a fortnight and we have her for two!! I shrug this off, and say no, we will stick to our dates.
She then emails asking about CSA payment-she is entitled to £20 a month based on eds income, amount of time em stays here, other kids etc...she wants 80, says she really wanted 100 but is prepared to be accomodating, being that they earn considerably more than us....8 times more roughly.
So i tell ed that no, we should pay £20 as CSA worked out...no. he thinks if he doesn't pay, she won't drive to meet us.
We then basically get to a point where I tell him I can't deal with having NO money whilst he is paying 4 times what he should-i am not a money orientated person, but when it is at a point that we can no longer afford to save for wedding, to go on little caravan holiday, or buy ourselves (not kids, they get what they need) shoes-then we should not be going to this expense. He says I am being unreasonable and forcing him to decide between me and emma-NOooooo.
Dumbass. So after me telling him I won't be second rate it all finally clicks-he gets it, tells her she'll have to go through CSA, he is happy to pay his dues but would rather use the extra so we can all do something fun-her reply? ''We'll see, I think you'll be sorry'' bitch.
Soooo....that's what's been up. If it sounds petty...sorry. lol.


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> I think I will have the girls clean up after themselves from a young age. My parents did everything for me (not really cleaning up after me) but they did everything else for me and when I got married I didn't know how to do laundry and I hated opening up my mail bc my dad always took care of my mail and so on. I LOVEDDDDD that they did everything lol but I became a bit lazy because of it. My dad would wake up early, make my lunch (even in high school) and if it was snowing he would go clean off my car and heat it up for me. SOOOOO LOVELY!!!!! I want the girls to be a bit more independent. One thing tho is I always liked making my own money to buy my own things so at least I had that going for me :thumbup: I started a babysitting business when I was 12 and by the time I was 14 I was babysitting for 8 families!!
> 
> Wow addie..you and I had exact opposite upbringings. We were a single parent family, so it was just me, my mum and my sister so standing on ones own two feet was done out of necessity rather than choice. I am glad though because although not idyllic like yours, my childhood taught me many valuable life lessons :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> wow Addie your dad loves you lots to go out in the snow lol
> mine was similar to yours Kit but i was with my dad when he lived in U.K and with my nan when he lived in Canada, when we lived in Canada (this is going to sound awful) but my dad was off gigging/working to support us, and left our cousin in charge, who wasnt very well mentally and we were left on our own to fend for ourselves, my older sister was 12 at the time, thats the main reason we had to come back to the U.K as my dad couldnt work and look after us, so we moved in with nan and she looked after everything we needed, which was different, i helped out and worked in a nursing home from 14 til i was 16, then moved out :shrug:Click to expand...

Parents have to do what they have to do. I didn't see my dad 2 often just in the mornings really bc he would get home really late after work. He was around most weekends tho bc he was at almost all my sport games but during the week I saw him in the am and then if I was up late at night.


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Its all good now, well apart from fear of pregnancy! Basically I had to sit and agree to our whole year of having emma-marking dates, booking holiday cover etc. I did this and hated it because it feels so restrictive, but I know it needs doing...then her mum alters EVERY holiday by a day or so, out of what seems to be sheer awkwardness. We agree-she changes it again. We finalise plans-she complains it will be hard for her to have her ''much needed and deserved holiday. It is two weeks Ed, I work very hard and need child free time'' (quote from email) she is using her work holiday to be away from Emma, despite leaving her with au pair 10 days a fortnight and we have her for two!! I shrug this off, and say no, we will stick to our dates.
> She then emails asking about CSA payment-she is entitled to £20 a month based on eds income, amount of time em stays here, other kids etc...she wants 80, says she really wanted 100 but is prepared to be accomodating, being that they earn considerably more than us....8 times more roughly.
> So i tell ed that no, we should pay £20 as CSA worked out...no. he thinks if he doesn't pay, she won't drive to meet us.
> We then basically get to a point where I tell him I can't deal with having NO money whilst he is paying 4 times what he should-i am not a money orientated person, but when it is at a point that we can no longer afford to save for wedding, to go on little caravan holiday, or buy ourselves (not kids, they get what they need) shoes-then we should not be going to this expense. He says I am being unreasonable and forcing him to decide between me and emma-NOooooo.
> Dumbass. So after me telling him I won't be second rate it all finally clicks-he gets it, tells her she'll have to go through CSA, he is happy to pay his dues but would rather use the extra so we can all do something fun-her reply? ''We'll see, I think you'll be sorry'' bitch.
> Soooo....that's what's been up. If it sounds petty...sorry. lol.

can i give this vile woman a slap?


----------



## mummyApril

seriously need to eat healthy each day, sick of feeling ill


----------



## emandi

Lissy, the woman is pure evil! Poor Emma :nope:.

Sarachka, for you

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Childrens-...341?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1331395108&sr=1-341


----------



## addie25

LUNA I registered can you approve me so I get on the new page please :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Im excited to check it out!!


----------



## poas

Feel free apes! Lol.
She is vile, my in laws are over and said she asked if they want Emma in the summer or if they want to pay for some au pair time lol. Ah well. Off to play with h and esme, love you all


----------



## LunaLady

sorry, addie- i just woke up so i need to feed the baby and have breakfast myself before i can sit down to do that. i'll be as quick as i can :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

LunaLady said:


> sorry, addie- i just woke up so i need to feed the baby and have breakfast myself before i can sit down to do that. i'll be as quick as i can :thumbup:

Take your time :hugs: I just wanted you to know I joined so you could approve me no rush. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

oooh im in pain right now :(


----------



## addie25

Whats wrong April??


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> sorry, addie- i just woke up so i need to feed the baby and have breakfast myself before i can sit down to do that. i'll be as quick as i can :thumbup:
> 
> Take your time :hugs: I just wanted you to know I joined so you could approve me no rush. :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep, i got an e-mail from everyone who joined.

I just went through and approved everyone who joined, so feel free to look around. I want the move to be easy and natural and everything, so if we end up still chatting here a few days as we transition I think that's totally fine. Whatever is easiest for us.


----------



## LunaLady

B, I made that forum because both Sarah's Inner Sanctum was going to be dissolving and because there seemed to be a collective want to make our chatter more private. I certainly wasn't meaning to make it a substitute for BnB - just simply a place for just us turtles to chat. I don't know if I misunderstood - but I made our new forum as a replacement for this thread so that we'd have a private place to continue our chatting, and I thought that was what everyone wanted. We can use the new forum however the group wants to, though, so if we end up wanted to just keep our chatting here then that's fine, too.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi dudes, been doing some light gardening! Will attempt a catch up!! Hey Lissy I think our men have the same ex!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Okay, off to eat/feed... I will be back in a bit :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

So on the new page someone has to start a thread it is not just pop open and the convo flows?? I am really bad with computers so just want to make sure I am not missing the chatting on that page bc I can't find it. :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

Addie after doing the girls room my scar is really hurting im trying to relax but with a 7 month old on the go its not so easy :/


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> B, I made that forum because both Sarah's Inner Sanctum was going to be dissolving and because there seemed to be a collective want to make our chatter more private. I certainly wasn't meaning to make it a substitute for BnB - just simply a place for just us turtles to chat. I don't know if I misunderstood - but I made our new forum as a replacement for this thread so that we'd have a private place to continue our chatting, and I thought that was what everyone wanted. We can use the new forum however the group wants to, though, so if we end up wanted to just keep our chatting here then that's fine, too.

I like bnb :shrug: But I'll just follow the herd https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/mouton_corde.gif So long as there are smileys in the new place though!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> So on the new page someone has to start a thread it is not just pop open and the convo flows?? I am really bad with computers so just want to make sure I am not missing the chatting on that page bc I can't find it. :thumbup:

Addie, the chatting is in the top forum where it says "Chattery".

Open that and then there are few 'sticky' threads with pertinent info and then a thread that says 'March 2012 Chit Chat' - that's the new conversation thread.

I had the idea to have our conversation flow through monthly threads (just start up a new one on the 1st of each month and then pick up where we left off from the last thread) as a way to help keep things a little organized and easier for us to look back and re-read whenever we want. If that sounds like a bad idea to anyone, just let me know.


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B, I made that forum because both Sarah's Inner Sanctum was going to be dissolving and because there seemed to be a collective want to make our chatter more private. I certainly wasn't meaning to make it a substitute for BnB - just simply a place for just us turtles to chat. I don't know if I misunderstood - but I made our new forum as a replacement for this thread so that we'd have a private place to continue our chatting, and I thought that was what everyone wanted. We can use the new forum however the group wants to, though, so if we end up wanted to just keep our chatting here then that's fine, too.
> 
> I like bnb :shrug: But I'll just follow the herd https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/mouton_corde.gif So long as there are smileys in the new place though!!Click to expand...

Well, like I said - if the new place just totally sucks we don't have to use it for anything other than keeping our addresses/contact info secure. :shrug:

I moved a large portion of the BnB smileys over there. I will continue working on moving more in little spurts as I can.


----------



## LunaLady

Addie, I deleted the thread you started so it doesn't confuse - but I set up the March 2012 chat thread so that's where we can start chatting. Does that make sense?


----------



## LunaLady

I tried really hard to make sure this was as NOT confusing as possible... I hope I didn't make it too confusing in my efforts to make it simple! :dohh:


----------



## addie25

Can we have our siggys??


----------



## LunaLady

Yep, just go to the user cp (top left corner of the bar above the turtle) and then you can manage your avatar, signature, etc there.


----------



## addie25

One suggestion if I may.....Can the color be different, brown makes me a bit sad. Here it is white and bright you know???? Other than that I am figure it out very well :thumbup:


----------



## LunaLady

And Addie, I just straight copied my signature code from BnB and it worked just fine.

The signature editing on the new place is under user cp and then click 'profile' in the left hand menu. Avatar and signature editing is there. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

SOS Holly to bed, she's falling asleep over dinner....!!! I'll tell you why in a mo!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> One suggestion if I may.....Can the color be different, brown makes me a bit sad. Here it is white and bright you know???? Other than that I am figure it out very well :thumbup:

Yes, we can change the looks around. I can't just make the background white and keep the exact same look - there are just preset themes to choose from. But I can change it around and we can decide what we like the best.


----------



## LunaLady

I also picked that theme because not all of them let you have a banner at the top (where the turtle picture is) and some have the forum hosting site logo on them (that seemed annoying).


----------



## addie25

Thanks!! I'll try and add my siggy when we get home.:thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

gosh im in quite some pain :( i wonder if painkillers will be ok


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> gosh im in quite some pain :( i wonder if painkillers will be ok

:hugs: April! So sorry you're in so much pain! Have you been to your doctor recently about this pain?


----------



## HollyMonkey

:awww: The little thing has been sooo busy all day-

babyswimmers this morning

vet visit for pooface's jabs

baby shop for my string knickers and maternity pads

Lunch at a café

garden centre and animal centre

Then the whole rest of the afternoon helping mummy plant pots and running up and down the garden!

With no nap all day and no pushchair so walking everywhere! She started dropping into her bolognaise sauce :awww:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> B, I made that forum because both Sarah's Inner Sanctum was going to be dissolving and because there seemed to be a collective want to make our chatter more private. I certainly wasn't meaning to make it a substitute for BnB - just simply a place for just us turtles to chat. I don't know if I misunderstood - but I made our new forum as a replacement for this thread so that we'd have a private place to continue our chatting, and I thought that was what everyone wanted. We can use the new forum however the group wants to, though, so if we end up wanted to just keep our chatting here then that's fine, too.
> 
> I like bnb :shrug: But I'll just follow the herd https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Animaux/mouton_corde.gif So long as there are smileys in the new place though!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, like I said - if the new place just totally sucks we don't have to use it for anything other than keeping our addresses/contact info secure. :shrug:
> 
> I moved a large portion of the BnB smileys over there. I will continue working on moving more in little spurts as I can.Click to expand...

I'm sure it's magnificent:thumbup: I just missed why it was necessary and was worried BnB was closing or something and I didn't know, or they didn't want us turtles here anymore


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> gosh im in quite some pain :( i wonder if painkillers will be ok
> 
> :hugs: April! So sorry you're in so much pain! Have you been to your doctor recently about this pain?Click to expand...

not in the last 2 months but im going to book an appointment, they said could be adhesions but im not going through life in pain after a few hours hardcore housework will never be on my feet again if thats the case :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I just read my mood indicator as *91% Happy* and was like :saywhat: I'm 100% happy!! :haha: Then I realised I'm just 100% stupid to have read it like that and it's just my pm box that is 91% full :dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> :awww: The little thing has been sooo busy all day-
> 
> babyswimmers this morning
> 
> vet visit for pooface's jabs
> 
> baby shop for my string knickers and maternity pads
> 
> Lunch at a café
> 
> garden centre and animal centre
> 
> Then the whole rest of the afternoon helping mummy plant pots and running up and down the garden!
> 
> With no nap all day and no pushchair so walking everywhere! She started dropping into her bolognaise sauce :awww:

wowsers busy productive day there B


----------



## LunaLady

No wonder the poor ickle munkie is sleepy!! What a fun filled day!!


----------



## LunaLady

April, I think it would be a good idea to see your doctor again. Maybe they could do an ultrasound and look around and make sure everything's okay in there? I'm not sure if they could see adhesions or whatnot with an ultrasound, but it's a start I suppose?


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I just read my mood indicator as *91% Happy* and was like :saywhat: I'm 100% happy!! :haha: Then I realised I'm just 100% stupid to have read it like that and it's just my pm box that is 91% full :dohh:

:rofl: you make me laugh!


----------



## mummyApril

this thread has had over 1million views!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> April, I think it would be a good idea to see your doctor again. Maybe they could do an ultrasound and look around and make sure everything's okay in there? I'm not sure if they could see adhesions or whatnot with an ultrasound, but it's a start I suppose?

yeah thats what im going to request, they can see them i believe and if they are quite bad they can laser them :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

so B, Luna what is a really healthy meal that i can eat tonight ? but not too tricky to cook


----------



## HollyMonkey

April that is one seriously messy bedroom:haha: I thought Holly was bad...before and after pics from a few weeks ago...nothing like yours though!!
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 7









013.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HollyMonkey

mummyApril said:


> so B, Luna what is a really healthy meal that i can eat tonight ? but not too tricky to cook

Lentils, turkey breast and steamed brocolli,

with natural yoghurt for dessert. And a fruit if you're still hungry :munch:

Dead easy because there's no preparation required, just the shopping and the cooking but nothing more :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> April that is one seriously messy bedroom:haha: I thought Holly was bad...before and after pics from a few weeks ago...nothing like yours though!!

shes only 2 she has time to get worse hehe! Faye is always into everything, as soon as i finished her room today she was up there pulling things out, i have asked her to put everything back where she found it! lol


----------



## new mummy2010

helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.



I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other 

im sad

and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhh


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so B, Luna what is a really healthy meal that i can eat tonight ? but not too tricky to cook
> 
> Lentils, turkey breast and steamed brocolli,
> 
> with natural yoghurt for dessert. And a fruit if you're still hungry :munch:
> 
> Dead easy because there's no preparation required, just the shopping and the cooking but nothing more :thumbup:Click to expand...

thats the only problem, i cant eat fruit, im allergic to it :( im wondering would i be allergic to lentils :/ sounds lush though mmmm


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhh

you and me are very much alike, always there for people but nothing in return, my 'friend' said she would make more effort this year, shes seen James twice since he was born because we went to her, she said in January il be over Weds, never turned up and havent spoken to her since :shrug: shes also with my ex cos shes that nice!
anyway you can chat to me! lol
sorry about your wedding shoes can you return them?


----------



## kmteehoo

mummyApril said:


> this is after 2 days! (didnt do it because i was dying with AF):wacko:
> Faye has a tendency to pull clothes off of hangers to 'try' on, very annoying and she loves art (which is why theres a bit of cardboard and paper everywhere lol (cant say no when theres pictures for mummy) too many excuses yet? :dohh:

 Bloody hell.. mission and a half


----------



## LunaLady

mummyApril said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so B, Luna what is a really healthy meal that i can eat tonight ? but not too tricky to cook
> 
> Lentils, turkey breast and steamed brocolli,
> 
> with natural yoghurt for dessert. And a fruit if you're still hungry :munch:
> 
> Dead easy because there's no preparation required, just the shopping and the cooking but nothing more :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thats the only problem, i cant eat fruit, im allergic to it :( im wondering would i be allergic to lentils :/ sounds lush though mmmmClick to expand...

Allergic to fruit?! That's sad :cry:

I was also going to suggest some easy bird and veggies. I make a simple stir-fry when I can't be bothered. Just slice up veggies and meat and add a bit of spice and there you go! I like bell pepper, onion, and spinach saute with chicken. Salt and pepper is really all you need - but you can get fancy, too! :thumbup: I wish I could come over and whip you up some dinner so you could rest!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

How cute is Holly in the outfit I had to get because she spilt her apple juice yesterday...:awww:

And the workshop drawers I cleaned out and reorganised and painted and labelled this week. Our garage and laundry area and workshop are going to be all white and yellow as the colour scheme, to brighten it as much as possible since it's in the basement so rather dingy:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2









019.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 2









020.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 2









031.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LunaLady

Kmteehoo - I sent you a PM with the new forum address, too! :hugs: You're welcome to join us there as well.


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, Holly looks so adorable!!

And WOW to your shelves!! An organizer's dream!!! :cloud9:


----------



## LunaLady

Okay all, I need to step away from the computer for a bit and a half. I'll try to be on as much as possible today, though. Fair enough seems how DH had very little 'daddy duties' this week due to activities Rhyko and I were out for. I've earned some extra 'baby free time' credits :haha:


----------



## kmteehoo

HollyMonkey said:


> April that is one seriously messy bedroom:haha: I thought Holly was bad...before and after pics from a few weeks ago...nothing like yours though!!

Hollys room makes me feel all warm and happy, love it!



what age did everyone here start giving snacks like rice cakes and carrot sticks? i got some organix ones today, says 7months+ but was thinking of trying them. Amber has been having a couple spoonfuls of carrot, sweet potato etc once a day for a couple weeks. is it too soon?


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so B, Luna what is a really healthy meal that i can eat tonight ? but not too tricky to cook
> 
> Lentils, turkey breast and steamed brocolli,
> 
> with natural yoghurt for dessert. And a fruit if you're still hungry :munch:
> 
> Dead easy because there's no preparation required, just the shopping and the cooking but nothing more :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thats the only problem, i cant eat fruit, im allergic to it :( im wondering would i be allergic to lentils :/ sounds lush though mmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Allergic to fruit?! That's sad :cry:
> 
> I was also going to suggest some easy bird and veggies. I make a simple stir-fry when I can't be bothered. Just slice up veggies and meat and add a bit of spice and there you go! I like bell pepper, onion, and spinach saute with chicken. Salt and pepper is really all you need - but you can get fancy, too! :thumbup: I wish I could come over and whip you up some dinner so you could rest!! :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou Luna :hugs: i think il try a stir fry never made on! yes allergic to fruit and i love fruit! same as raw veg, its called oral syndrome allergy apparently, didnt have it as a child though :shrug:
i can drink the juice though :) weird one me


----------



## kmteehoo

LunaLady said:


> Kmteehoo - I sent you a PM with the new forum address, too! :hugs: You're welcome to join us there as well.

Oh yay!! :happydance: would love too if nobody minds? i know most the time im too slack to comment but ill try harder i promise


----------



## HollyMonkey

At 7pm French time I am starting a *Knitting Intensive* for the evening to get the second pesky sleeve finished and the neck band and button band done on Holly's cardigan! She soooo needs something for the spring weather!

So if you see me typing here tell me to get my knitting noodles back in my hands!! I am allowed to lurk though :haha:

Sarachka sorry that they were vague about your examinations at the hospital, pop over to France for a day and get a full MOT done here! 

Bloods were 80 after my double amount GD breakfast this morning by the way :thumbup: And I got my Thai Salad for lunch :munch:


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> How cute is Holly in the outfit I had to get because she spilt her apple juice yesterday...:awww:
> 
> And the workshop drawers I cleaned out and reorganised and painted and labelled this week. Our garage and laundry area and workshop are going to be all white and yellow as the colour scheme, to brighten it as much as possible since it's in the basement so rather dingy:thumbup:

haha aw shes too cute! 
still on a mission i see B? good work!


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> Awww, Holly looks so adorable!!
> 
> And WOW to your shelves!! An organizer's dream!!! :cloud9:

Fab aren't they? Came with the house and were made by the previous owner! The guy who lived here before was a bit of a carpenter so we have loads of mad boxes and furniture. It was like an Aladdin's cave when we arrived! Indeed it still is- just yesterday I found a FAB unit in the basement that he made that I'm going to spruce up sometime soon:happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

LunaLady said:


> Okay all, I need to step away from the computer for a bit and a half. I'll try to be on as much as possible today, though. Fair enough seems how DH had very little 'daddy duties' this week due to activities Rhyko and I were out for. I've earned some extra 'baby free time' credits :haha:

no idea what baby free credits are in my house lol


----------



## mummyApril

kmteehoo said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April that is one seriously messy bedroom:haha: I thought Holly was bad...before and after pics from a few weeks ago...nothing like yours though!!
> 
> Hollys room makes me feel all warm and happy, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> what age did everyone here start giving snacks like rice cakes and carrot sticks? i got some organix ones today, says 7months+ but was thinking of trying them. Amber has been having a couple spoonfuls of carrot, sweet potato etc once a day for a couple weeks. is it too soon?Click to expand...

i got those the other day too, James will be 7 months in a couple days but he loves them! hes right into his finger food and not interested in much else :shrug:
James has breakfast lunch and dinner but only a few mouthfuls at lunch and dinner unless its fruit then hell scoff the lot lol


----------



## mummyApril

kmteehoo said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kmteehoo - I sent you a PM with the new forum address, too! :hugs: You're welcome to join us there as well.
> 
> Oh yay!! :happydance: would love too if nobody minds? i know most the time im too slack to comment but ill try harder i promiseClick to expand...

of course we dont mind :hugs:


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhh

I'd totally go out with you tonight. We could get Jaynie too and go for a curry. I'd have to leave the dancing and drinking to you two though!




HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka sorry that they were vague about your examinations at the hospital, pop over to France for a day and get a full MOT done here!
> 
> Bloods were 80 after my double amount GD breakfast this morning by the way :thumbup: And I got my Thai Salad for lunch :munch:

at first I was really impressed that they were acting on it, which is unlike the NHS lol. I think I was so tired and uncomfortable yesterday that I was a bit out of it when they were doing all the tests. I might take a photo of my notes and post what she wrote.


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi everyone

Been trying to keep up where I can but things have been rough. Our chiro friend came to assess Tori yesterday and she has an occlusion in her cranium (causing the facial swelling) and 2 areas of fixation in her spine. The areas correlate with colic which explains the extreme screaming. She screamed for 2 2 hour sessions today and then a bit here and there in between. Milk has come in so I'm boobzilla, and since the milk has come in she's finding it hard to latch even with a bit of expressing before feeds. She's only really fed 4 times properly since midnight, so I gave her 15 ml expressed milk via syringe just now. Will probably do it again before bed. I feel so desperate for her. She's lost her voice from crying and she just sounds SO sore.

She's just woken up again....got to go


----------



## kmteehoo

thanks April, i've registered :thumbup: yeah amber isn't too keen on being fed by spoon, prefers to grab everything and shove it in. think ill try them in a week or so. Also April i was going to say that i know how miserable anxiety can make you feel, i have had it very mildly for a couple years (only like one attack every few months) but finally became awful when Amber was 3 months, so much so it was constant for a week, i couldnt eat,sleep or anything and felt horrendous. went to the docs and am now on tablets. hate tablets for anything but literally couldnt cope was worst week ever (doc thinks is a touch pnd too) but now i feel alot better. sorry rambling but just wanted to let you know your not alone and big hugs!! :hugs:

BATH TIME!! i hope to be back later if madam sleeps better, atleast once tooth has broken through just the other one to go :nope: xx


----------



## mummyApril

half a co-codamol and pain still there :/


----------



## TrinityMom

And her tsh came back elevated so we'll have to repeat the blood test


----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Been trying to keep up where I can but things have been rough. Our chiro friend came to assess Tori yesterday and she has an occlusion in her cranium (causing the facial swelling) and 2 areas of fixation in her spine. The areas correlate with colic which explains the extreme screaming. She screamed for 2 2 hour sessions today and then a bit here and there in between. Milk has come in so I'm boobzilla, and since the milk has come in she's finding it hard to latch even with a bit of expressing before feeds. She's only really fed 4 times properly since midnight, so I gave her 15 ml expressed milk via syringe just now. Will probably do it again before bed. I feel so desperate for her. She's lost her voice from crying and she just sounds SO sore.
> 
> She's just woken up again....got to go

oh Trin im sorry youre having a hard time, poor Tori, what does the fixation in her spine mean? i hope she can latch again soon, and i hope you both get some rest xxx


----------



## mummyApril

kmteehoo said:


> thanks April, i've registered :thumbup: yeah amber isn't too keen on being fed by spoon, prefers to grab everything and shove it in. think ill try them in a week or so. Also April i was going to say that i know how miserable anxiety can make you feel, i have had it very mildly for a couple years (only like one attack every few months) but finally became awful when Amber was 3 months, so much so it was constant for a week, i couldnt eat,sleep or anything and felt horrendous. went to the docs and am now on tablets. hate tablets for anything but literally couldnt cope was worst week ever (doc thinks is a touch pnd too) but now i feel alot better. sorry rambling but just wanted to let you know your not alone and big hugs!! :hugs:
> 
> BATH TIME!! i hope to be back later if madam sleeps better, atleast once tooth has broken through just the other one to go :nope: xx

dont apologise for 'rambling' do you see the rambles i write lol, thankyou hun it is awful i havent had it for a while until yesterday it came back quite hard and today i can feel it creeping in dam thing, will have a hot bath and book before bed i think, that normally helps! im waiting for James to break through his tooth, impatient lol x


----------



## HollyMonkey

I _am_ knitting! And typing with my breasts! But I wanted to show you our new spotty table cloth and forgot earlier. It's sooo practical a plastic wipey tale cloth and I'm in love with the jolly colour. 

For general historical interest- the man who lived here before made all our kitchen units too- it was all in dark wood though and a bit oppressive especially for a small kitchen so I painted it cream- this was back when Holly was newborn and I was out of hospital, itching to do all the decorating I'd put on hold at the end of my pregnancy, and she'd lie in her transat for hours watching me :awww: Hope Henry is as obliging since there's still loads more to do in the house! OMG and the walls AND ceiling were dark salmony/apricot:wacko: 2 coats of white on walls and ceiling it took me to get rid of that!!

Dinner is quinoa/green beans/homemade bolognaise sauce and fromage blanc for dessert :munch:
 



Attached Files:







046.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poas

April i had adhesion, had to have several laparoscopies and lasered a few times, so I feel for you x x x
Trin, I'm not sure what those things are that you said, but I hope it's nothing too serious, and that you all find relief soon and can just enjoy milky happiness  xx
B...that is NOT a small kitchen....ha ha mansion dweller


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh no Trin!! I'm sorry I didn't see that before posting kitchen! :dohh: Just sent you a bbm too since you weren't online before!! :dohh: Poor sausage Tori :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

poas said:


> April i had adhesion, had to have several laparoscopies and lasered a few times, so I feel for you x x x
> Trin, I'm not sure what those things are that you said, but I hope it's nothing too serious, and that you all find relief soon and can just enjoy milky happiness  xx
> B...that is NOT a small kitchen....ha ha mansion dweller

It looks bigger in the photo than it really is:shrug: When there are 5 of us in there it's positively claustrophobic! With 6 it will have to be on a one in one out basis!!


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> I _am_ knitting! And typing with my breasts! But I wanted to show you our new spotty table cloth and forgot earlier. It's sooo practical a plastic wipey tale cloth and I'm in love with the jolly colour.
> 
> For general historical interest- the man who lived here before made all our kitchen units too- it was all in dark wood though and a bit oppressive especially for a small kitchen so I painted it cream- this was back when Holly was newborn and I was out of hospital, itching to do all the decorating I'd put on hold at the end of my pregnancy, and she'd lie in her transat for hours watching me :awww: Hope Henry is as obliging since there's still loads more to do in the house! OMG and the walls AND ceiling were dark salmony/apricot:wacko: 2 coats of white on walls and ceiling it took me to get rid of that!!
> 
> Dinner is quinoa/green beans/homemade bolognaise sauce and fromage blanc for dessert :munch:

love your kitchen and your sink im in love with it!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Poor Tori :( I hope shes feeling better soon!

Been in ikea today :wacko: manic....had directional arrows so you couldn't get lost...massive warehouse much :shock:


----------



## HollyMonkey

What's tsh Trin?


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:
 

> April i had adhesion, had to have several laparoscopies and lasered a few times, so I feel for you x x x
> Trin, I'm not sure what those things are that you said, but I hope it's nothing too serious, and that you all find relief soon and can just enjoy milky happiness  xx
> B...that is NOT a small kitchen....ha ha mansion dweller

was it a constant pain or when you had done too much it came on? its real painful :( im feeling very sorry for myself and id like to just rest but alas i cant


----------



## Sarachka

mummyApril said:


> half a co-codamol and pain still there :/

I'm not surprised with such a namby pamby doseage! Take 1.5 more and you'll feel fine :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I spent 1.5 hours walking around the shopping centre and then started to see stars! I guess 1 sandwich and a cup of coffee didn't cut it for breakfast and lunch. 

I got Elina some adorable cable knit leggings and a super cute cardi from H & M. I also got her something else but I can't show you bc I got the same ones for Addie's twincesses too!


----------



## LunaLady

Trin, big hugs to you! I hope everything settles and she's a happy milk drunk baby in no time!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The sink is dead cool, one of those old double enamel ones that lots of French houses have :thumbup: The floor tiles are naff but very practical so not a priority to change!!


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> half a co-codamol and pain still there :/
> 
> I'm not surprised with such a namby pamby doseage! Take 1.5 more and you'll feel fine :haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

i thought it would work as normally for pain i take calpol and it works lol


----------



## mummyApril

Sarachka said:


> I spent 1.5 hours walking around the shopping centre and then started to see stars! I guess 1 sandwich and a cup of coffee didn't cut it for breakfast and lunch.
> 
> I got Elina some adorable cable knit leggings and a super cute cardi from H & M. I also got her something else but I can't show you bc I got the same ones for Addie's twincesses too!

you need to eat at least a horse if youre going shopping! glad you got some cutesy stuff though :)


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> The sink is dead cool, one of those old double enamel ones that lots of French houses have :thumbup: The floor tiles are naff but very practical so not a priority to change!!

i have old lino on my floor, but like the rest of the house i dont want to fork out for it if im only here for a little while more but i am thinking of getting a new kitchen sink now....


----------



## new mummy2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> quick question for the mummy turtles
> 
> when did ur LO crawl/sit up unaided/srtarted weaning?

Nate sits unaided now like this last week or so (7mths), started rusks in milk at bedtime at 12 weeks and food at 16 weeks staright onto 3 meals basically and has this week progressed to lumps and chunks and is doing well but hates our food so mix it 50/50 with a jar and ours:thumbup:......crawls shuffles wriggles backwards or sideways can get to where he wants like this started about 3 weeks or so ago:thumbup:



Essie said:


> Crumb coat is finally on the cake, after having to send my dad out for extra icing sugar and butter. Lyra has cheered up too, so hopefully her clingyness was just tiredness.


D o we get piccys im so excited for your special day for your princess:happydance:




addie25 said:


> 8:30 AM here and DH and I are still in bed. I am awake and he is, well I thought asleep bc I went to get my chocolate bar next to my bed to eat bc I am hungry and my back hurts 2 much to get up to go get breakfast yet and he goes "oh no no wayyyyy to early for that" :haha::haha::haha: He always catches me lol!!

:haha: i use to have snacks like that on my bedside table lol



mummyApril said:


> so i dont think i did too badly with time, looking after James and Faye finally finished, sit down for 10 and then on with the rest of the house my scar aches bah


You work to hard that bedroom looked like a war zone HOW do they make that much mess ? Thats worse than my Reeces!!




poas said:


> Its all good now, well apart from fear of pregnancy! Basically I had to sit and agree to our whole year of having emma-marking dates, booking holiday cover etc. I did this and hated it because it feels so restrictive, but I know it needs doing...then her mum alters EVERY holiday by a day or so, out of what seems to be sheer awkwardness. We agree-she changes it again. We finalise plans-she complains it will be hard for her to have her ''much needed and deserved holiday. It is two weeks Ed, I work very hard and need child free time'' (quote from email) she is using her work holiday to be away from Emma, despite leaving her with au pair 10 days a fortnight and we have her for two!! I shrug this off, and say no, we will stick to our dates.
> She then emails asking about CSA payment-she is entitled to £20 a month based on eds income, amount of time em stays here, other kids etc...she wants 80, says she really wanted 100 but is prepared to be accomodating, being that they earn considerably more than us....8 times more roughly.
> So i tell ed that no, we should pay £20 as CSA worked out...no. he thinks if he doesn't pay, she won't drive to meet us.
> We then basically get to a point where I tell him I can't deal with having NO money whilst he is paying 4 times what he should-i am not a money orientated person, but when it is at a point that we can no longer afford to save for wedding, to go on little caravan holiday, or buy ourselves (not kids, they get what they need) shoes-then we should not be going to this expense. He says I am being unreasonable and forcing him to decide between me and emma-NOooooo.
> Dumbass. So after me telling him I won't be second rate it all finally clicks-he gets it, tells her she'll have to go through CSA, he is happy to pay his dues but would rather use the extra so we can all do something fun-her reply? ''We'll see, I think you'll be sorry'' bitch.
> Soooo....that's what's been up. If it sounds petty...sorry. lol.

Not petty at all :hugs: BITCH and im behind kit:gun::grr::gun::grr: glad Ed saw the error of his thinking and put you all first for a change must be hard though glad im not in your shoes i would just beat her everytime i had a chance silly mare



mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhh
> 
> you and me are very much alike, always there for people but nothing in return, my 'friend' said she would make more effort this year, shes seen James twice since he was born because we went to her, she said in January il be over Weds, never turned up and havent spoken to her since :shrug: shes also with my ex cos shes that nice!
> anyway you can chat to me! lol
> sorry about your wedding shoes can you return them?Click to expand...


Tell me about it the arsey BF bridesmaid who made me feel bad and now she is one and im paying for all her stuff :growlmad:.........hasnt even been to our new house once :nope: they dont know what friends are

YOU GUYS KNOW MORE ABOUT ME THAN THEY DO AND I FEEL LIKE YOUR MORE MY TRUE FRIENDS TOO




kmteehoo said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kmteehoo - I sent you a PM with the new forum address, too! :hugs: You're welcome to join us there as well.
> 
> Oh yay!! :happydance: would love too if nobody minds? i know most the time im too slack to comment but ill try harder i promiseClick to expand...


Hey kmteehoo i slack all the time but ya know KIT she is fab at daily roundups !!!! she doesnt charge much either:winkwink:




mummyApril said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay all, I need to step away from the computer for a bit and a half. I'll try to be on as much as possible today, though. Fair enough seems how DH had very little 'daddy duties' this week due to activities Rhyko and I were out for. I've earned some extra 'baby free time' credits :haha:
> 
> no idea what baby free credits are in my house lolClick to expand...


:shrug::saywhat:what are they???




mummyApril said:


> kmteehoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April that is one seriously messy bedroom:haha: I thought Holly was bad...before and after pics from a few weeks ago...nothing like yours though!!
> 
> Hollys room makes me feel all warm and happy, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> what age did everyone here start giving snacks like rice cakes and carrot sticks? i got some organix ones today, says 7months+ but was thinking of trying them. Amber has been having a couple spoonfuls of carrot, sweet potato etc once a day for a couple weeks. is it too soon?Click to expand...
> 
> i got those the other day too, James will be 7 months in a couple days but he loves them! hes right into his finger food and not interested in much else :shrug:
> James has breakfast lunch and dinner but only a few mouthfuls at lunch and dinner unless its fruit then hell scoff the lot lolClick to expand...

Mr moodypants Nate loves the farleys biscotto thingys he feeds the apple ones to the dog and laughs but noms every last crumb of the choco ones munkie



Sarachka said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhh
> 
> I'd totally go out with you tonight. We could get Jaynie too and go for a curry. I'd have to leave the dancing and drinking to you two though!Click to expand...

:hugs::wine::happydance:yay i have a friend at last:hugs:


Trin big :hug:to you and little missy poor bebe wish i could come over and help and i would get some company:thumbup:

SOME NATE & HAIR PICS I TAKE A CRAP PHOTO:blush:








​


----------



## new mummy2010

Bethany glad you liked your parcel xx


----------



## new mummy2010

Bath and wine time brb ladies


----------



## Sarachka

you and your hair both look looooovely


----------



## Essie

I'm about to commit fratricide :growlmad:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> quick question for the mummy turtles
> 
> when did ur LO crawl/sit up unaided/srtarted weaning?
> 
> Nate sits unaided now like this last week or so (7mths), started rusks in milk at bedtime at 12 weeks and food at 16 weeks staright onto 3 meals basically and has this week progressed to lumps and chunks and is doing well but hates our food so mix it 50/50 with a jar and ours:thumbup:......crawls shuffles wriggles backwards or sideways can get to where he wants like this started about 3 weeks or so ago:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Essie said:
> 
> 
> Crumb coat is finally on the cake, after having to send my dad out for extra icing sugar and butter. Lyra has cheered up too, so hopefully her clingyness was just tiredness.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> D o we get piccys im so excited for your special day for your princess:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 8:30 AM here and DH and I are still in bed. I am awake and he is, well I thought asleep bc I went to get my chocolate bar next to my bed to eat bc I am hungry and my back hurts 2 much to get up to go get breakfast yet and he goes "oh no no wayyyyy to early for that" :haha::haha::haha: He always catches me lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i use to have snacks like that on my bedside table lol
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> so i dont think i did too badly with time, looking after James and Faye finally finished, sit down for 10 and then on with the rest of the house my scar aches bahClick to expand...
> 
> 
> You work to hard that bedroom looked like a war zone HOW do they make that much mess ? Thats worse than my Reeces!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> Its all good now, well apart from fear of pregnancy! Basically I had to sit and agree to our whole year of having emma-marking dates, booking holiday cover etc. I did this and hated it because it feels so restrictive, but I know it needs doing...then her mum alters EVERY holiday by a day or so, out of what seems to be sheer awkwardness. We agree-she changes it again. We finalise plans-she complains it will be hard for her to have her ''much needed and deserved holiday. It is two weeks Ed, I work very hard and need child free time'' (quote from email) she is using her work holiday to be away from Emma, despite leaving her with au pair 10 days a fortnight and we have her for two!! I shrug this off, and say no, we will stick to our dates.
> She then emails asking about CSA payment-she is entitled to £20 a month based on eds income, amount of time em stays here, other kids etc...she wants 80, says she really wanted 100 but is prepared to be accomodating, being that they earn considerably more than us....8 times more roughly.
> So i tell ed that no, we should pay £20 as CSA worked out...no. he thinks if he doesn't pay, she won't drive to meet us.
> We then basically get to a point where I tell him I can't deal with having NO money whilst he is paying 4 times what he should-i am not a money orientated person, but when it is at a point that we can no longer afford to save for wedding, to go on little caravan holiday, or buy ourselves (not kids, they get what they need) shoes-then we should not be going to this expense. He says I am being unreasonable and forcing him to decide between me and emma-NOooooo.
> Dumbass. So after me telling him I won't be second rate it all finally clicks-he gets it, tells her she'll have to go through CSA, he is happy to pay his dues but would rather use the extra so we can all do something fun-her reply? ''We'll see, I think you'll be sorry'' bitch.
> Soooo....that's what's been up. If it sounds petty...sorry. lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Not petty at all :hugs: BITCH and im behind kit:gun::grr::gun::grr: glad Ed saw the error of his thinking and put you all first for a change must be hard though glad im not in your shoes i would just beat her everytime i had a chance silly mare
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhhClick to expand...
> 
> you and me are very much alike, always there for people but nothing in return, my 'friend' said she would make more effort this year, shes seen James twice since he was born because we went to her, she said in January il be over Weds, never turned up and havent spoken to her since :shrug: shes also with my ex cos shes that nice!
> anyway you can chat to me! lol
> sorry about your wedding shoes can you return them?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it the arsey BF bridesmaid who made me feel bad and now she is one and im paying for all her stuff :growlmad:.........hasnt even been to our new house once :nope: they dont know what friends are
> 
> YOU GUYS KNOW MORE ABOUT ME THAN THEY DO AND I FEEL LIKE YOUR MORE MY TRUE FRIENDS TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmteehoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Kmteehoo - I sent you a PM with the new forum address, too! :hugs: You're welcome to join us there as well.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yay!! :happydance: would love too if nobody minds? i know most the time im too slack to comment but ill try harder i promiseClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey kmteehoo i slack all the time but ya know KIT she is fab at daily roundups !!!! she doesnt charge much either:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> Okay all, I need to step away from the computer for a bit and a half. I'll try to be on as much as possible today, though. Fair enough seems how DH had very little 'daddy duties' this week due to activities Rhyko and I were out for. I've earned some extra 'baby free time' credits :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> no idea what baby free credits are in my house lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :shrug::saywhat:what are they???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmteehoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> April that is one seriously messy bedroom:haha: I thought Holly was bad...before and after pics from a few weeks ago...nothing like yours though!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hollys room makes me feel all warm and happy, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> what age did everyone here start giving snacks like rice cakes and carrot sticks? i got some organix ones today, says 7months+ but was thinking of trying them. Amber has been having a couple spoonfuls of carrot, sweet potato etc once a day for a couple weeks. is it too soon?Click to expand...
> 
> i got those the other day too, James will be 7 months in a couple days but he loves them! hes right into his finger food and not interested in much else :shrug:
> James has breakfast lunch and dinner but only a few mouthfuls at lunch and dinner unless its fruit then hell scoff the lot lolClick to expand...
> 
> Mr moodypants Nate loves the farleys biscotto thingys he feeds the apple ones to the dog and laughs but noms every last crumb of the choco ones munkie
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhhClick to expand...
> 
> I'd totally go out with you tonight. We could get Jaynie too and go for a curry. I'd have to leave the dancing and drinking to you two though!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::wine::happydance:yay i have a friend at last:hugs:
> 
> 
> Trin big :hug:to you and little missy poor bebe wish i could come over and help and i would get some company:thumbup:
> 
> SOME NATE & HAIR PICS I TAKE A CRAP PHOTO:blush:
> View attachment 351437
> 
> 
> View attachment 351439
> 
> 
> View attachment 351440
> 
> 
> View attachment 351442
> 
> 
> View attachment 351443
> ​Click to expand...

i dont know how they do it, although i went upstairs after a while as Faye was playing and she had already made a mess! i told her to tidy up after herself and she sat crying and sulking saying she didnt know where she got it from, hmmm yeah right, not having that so i said she HAS to do it otherwise she cant play! put my foot down lol mean mother haha 
LOVING your hair!


----------



## mummyApril

ah what Essie? x


----------



## LunaLady

Hayley you look positively DASHING! What a beautiful turtle you are!! :kiss:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie what;s your brother done?


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley!!! You look stunning, I _love_ your hair :cloud9: No comparison with the babyswimmers look I bbm'd you about earlier!! 

Sorry about the night in afterall :hugs: Nights in are the new nights out anyway :thumbup: Going out is sooo last season, like innies SARACHKA :tease:

*HAYLEY SENT ME A WONDERFUL PACKAGE OF HENRY THINGS TODAY!* There is a pair of little pale blue dungarees that my orangutang will have to model methinks...:happydance: Thanks again Hayley, you've all been so generous to my munkies :hugs: 

I am knitting, promise :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't bring myself to delete this photo from my computer- my first Henry squinter!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TrinityMom




----------



## mummyApril

TrinityMom said:


>

she is very good at acting a good baby for the camera lol she is just so cute!


----------



## new mummy2010

Sarachka said:


> you and your hair both look looooovely


:hugs:




LunaLady said:


> Hayley you look positively DASHING! What a beautiful turtle you are!! :kiss:


:hugs:




HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley!!! You look stunning, I _love_ your hair :cloud9: No comparison with the babyswimmers look I bbm'd you about earlier!!
> 
> Sorry about the night in afterall :hugs: Nights in are the new nights out anyway :thumbup: Going out is sooo last season, like innies SARACHKA :tease:
> 
> *HAYLEY SENT ME A WONDERFUL PACKAGE OF HENRY THINGS TODAY!* There is a pair of little pale blue dungarees that my orangutang will have to model methinks...:happydance: Thanks again Hayley, you've all been so generous to my munkies :hugs:
> 
> I am knitting, promise :haha:

:hugs:you always look a hot mama:thumbup:
your welcome the t-shirt was what sezi sent for mr nate with the turtle on:thumbup:

even reece is deserting me scoffing his chinky and sodding off for a sleep over :nope:

Trin she looks so peaceful you wouldnt think she was a screamy madam:hugs:


----------



## Essie

mummyApril said:


> ah what Essie? x

About to Kill my brother. 



Sarachka said:


> Essie what;s your brother done?

He's in a bad mood and taking it out on Lyra. First she was happily babbling away, he was watching tv and said "can't you stick a dummy in her or something. Shut her up". And he refuses to smile at her at all, just glowers. I understand he's in a bad mood, but she doesn't understand that. She reacts to smiles and happy talk. It just makes me sad that he's seeing his niece for the first time since Christmas and he's wasting that time.


----------



## Essie

*Hayley* love your hair :thumbup: and yes I'll spam the thread with pics :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hayley I now have 2 turtle t shirts_ because Sarachka sent me one too_!! And when I saw it I thought "wow another turtle t shirt how appropriate and _what a coincidence_!"! That explains the coincidence- Sarachka has a stash of turtle t shirts under her bed :haha: It's a different colour I believe though.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Aww Trin she looks so beautiful :hugs: 

She's busy getting her little system into order after all those cosy months in the womb, she'll be just fine very soon :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

My hospital bag is packed :smug: Net knickers and all. Toothpaste and toothbrush. The lot. Apart from the table lamp which I'll take on the day :fool:


----------



## Sarachka

Here's Elina's outfit I bought today

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/a22d791f.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

I keep thinking that when I go into hospital it's like a little away break where I can do some knitting and not empty the dishwasher for a few days. Oh my the reality is going to bite!!! I really need to start thinking about it in terms of having a baby rather than a short holiday :fool:


----------



## Sarachka

Essie that's beyond shitty of your brother. How old is he? He sounds v immature.


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Hayley I now have 2 turtle t shirts_ because Sarachka sent me one too_!! And when I saw it I thought "wow another turtle t shirt how appropriate and _what a coincidence_!"! That explains the coincidence- Sarachka has a stash of turtle t shirts under her bed :haha: It's a different colour I believe though.

:blush: oopsie sorry sezi :blush:i thought it would be nice to pass it on to a fellow turtle chap hope your not mad:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Oh lovely lovely Sarachka!!:cloud9: 

I would like outfit that for me! Those leggings and that cardi would look really cool with my boots and my denim mini skirt! Do they do them in age 35-40 yrs? :haha:

Pooface is sitting on my knitting


----------



## Essie

Sarachka said:


> Essie that's beyond shitty of your brother. How old is he? He sounds v immature.

He's 22. He's setting up a bank account for lyra to give her money each month, that's really lovely but I'd rather he treats her nicely and smiles and plays games with her :shrug: he's very different to me, I'm all about family and he's a big city suit guy.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Essie he's a bit rude to do that in your house no? :shrug: That he's not interested in the baby is one thing, but that he complains about her is going a bit far :shrug: I'd kick him in the bum


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> I can't bring myself to delete this photo from my computer- my first Henry squinter!!

Don't delete it! Post it in the Wee Stick forum at our new home! Then there it will be forever! :cloud9:


----------



## Essie

HollyMonkey said:


> Essie he's a bit rude to do that in your house no? :shrug: That he's not interested in the baby is one thing, but that he complains about her is going a bit far :shrug: I'd kick him in the bum

Thing is I know he is interested, it's just his bad mood. He's always texting asking how she is and asking for photos. And he's put her as the beneficiary for his life insurance too.


----------



## mummyApril

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ah what Essie? x
> 
> About to Kill my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Essie what;s your brother done?Click to expand...
> 
> He's in a bad mood and taking it out on Lyra. First she was happily babbling away, he was watching tv and said "can't you stick a dummy in her or something. Shut her up". And he refuses to smile at her at all, just glowers. I understand he's in a bad mood, but she doesn't understand that. She reacts to smiles and happy talk. It just makes me sad that he's seeing his niece for the first time since Christmas and he's wasting that time.Click to expand...

yup id kill him if he was my brother and did that!


----------



## LunaLady

Essie said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Essie he's a bit rude to do that in your house no? :shrug: That he's not interested in the baby is one thing, but that he complains about her is going a bit far :shrug: I'd kick him in the bum
> 
> Thing is I know he is interested, it's just his bad mood. He's always texting asking how she is and asking for photos. And he's put her as the beneficiary for his life insurance too.Click to expand...

Sorry he's being a poohead, Essie. Tell him to snap out of it! I'd be rather insulted if it were me... I'd just feel so badly for my baby.. they are so innocent and as you said little Lyra wasn't doing anything on purpose to annoy him :shrug:

Big hugs to you!


----------



## mummyApril

tell him to snap out of it! hugs to Lyra from me :hugs:


----------



## new mummy2010

essie i thought he was good with lyra when he came home at xmas?


----------



## Sarachka

new mummy2010 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I now have 2 turtle t shirts_ because Sarachka sent me one too_!! And when I saw it I thought "wow another turtle t shirt how appropriate and _what a coincidence_!"! That explains the coincidence- Sarachka has a stash of turtle t shirts under her bed :haha: It's a different colour I believe though.
> 
> :blush: oopsie sorry sezi :blush:i thought it would be nice to pass it on to a fellow turtle chap hope your not mad:nope:Click to expand...

They're both totally different t-shirts right? The one I sent Nate first is green and the Henry one is a white polo shirt, right?


----------



## HollyMonkey

LunaLady said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> I can't bring myself to delete this photo from my computer- my first Henry squinter!!
> 
> Don't delete it! Post it in the Wee Stick forum at our new home! Then there it will be forever! :cloud9:Click to expand...

:happydance: Ooo yes!!! I did delete loads and loads of weestick and cervical mucous pics because it was getting embarrasing when I was showing friends and family my Holly and holiday pics and there was always a random weestick or CM ferning pic or OPK sequence popping up:blush: But what I kept I'll post there!!:happydance:


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> essie i thought he was good with lyra when he came home at xmas?

Yeah he was, I know he can be really good with her if he chooses too. Hope he's not so grumpy tomorrow because he's going home tomorrow night.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Just gone and got the other one- they're the same!! Same colour too, I thought the one you sent me was beige/blue for some reason but they're both green and blue!! If Newbie is expecting a boy I'll send one to her!!


----------



## poas

I'm not sure where to write...a paranoid part of me thinks what if I go to other one and they all come on here or vice versa?! Lol.
April i have a high pain threshold I found it more uncomfortable than period pain at it's lowest, and the same as appendicitis when it got bad enough that I went to hospital. I agree with Sarah-live a little and up your dose! That is what pain relief is for! 
Trin, Tori is so gorgeous  she's making me question my celebration at bfn ha ha!
Hayley sorry you are having crappy time, have you sorted shoe issue with wherever you ordered from?
Essie, my brothers can sometimes be like that-it IS annoying, but the thing with men is....they are just little boys really-especially the brother variety. I bet if you remind him of this in few years he'll be shocked he ever did it...still very rude though, and sad when all you want siblings to do is dote on lo.
Well done Luna for all your hard work setting up new forum  I can just about upload a photo lol, I'm very impressed


----------



## kit_cat

Evening! Watching The Da Vinci Code :)


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Just gone and got the other one- they're the same!! Same colour too, I thought the one you sent me was beige/blue for some reason but they're both green and blue!! If Newbie is expecting a boy I'll send one to her!!

Hmm I can't remember the tshirt now!! And I really can't remember having two of the same. I'm going mad


----------



## new mummy2010

this sounds dumb but why on active users viewing thread do some of you have a + after your names ? i want a + too......

luna forum looks amazeballs baby but i cant post a avater says all to big so i got scared and came back here 

essie hope so too im sure it will be a lovely day and he will behave maybe he is tired?


----------



## new mummy2010

sezi never mind they will both be put to good use , you can never have to many turtle shirts right?

lissy i have emailed but they dont open weekends so need to wait it out till monday


----------



## poas

Is it good kit? I read the book a few yrs ago but never got round to the film? How are you and cara?
And Sarah, how are you and Elina? Random thing...I am up cycling a 1950's cabinet and it had a piece of paper wedged in a corner,really old and grubby with one word on it-Elina!!!! I took a photo lol


----------



## Essie

new mummy2010 said:


> this sounds dumb but why on active users viewing thread do some of you have a + after your names ? i want a + too......

I've always wondered this. I thought it was to do with viewing the page on your phone but I'm always on my phone and I don't have a + :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Its all good now, well apart from fear of pregnancy! Basically I had to sit and agree to our whole year of having emma-marking dates, booking holiday cover etc. I did this and hated it because it feels so restrictive, but I know it needs doing...then her mum alters EVERY holiday by a day or so, out of what seems to be sheer awkwardness. We agree-she changes it again. We finalise plans-she complains it will be hard for her to have her ''much needed and deserved holiday. It is two weeks Ed, I work very hard and need child free time'' (quote from email) she is using her work holiday to be away from Emma, despite leaving her with au pair 10 days a fortnight and we have her for two!! I shrug this off, and say no, we will stick to our dates.
> She then emails asking about CSA payment-she is entitled to £20 a month based on eds income, amount of time em stays here, other kids etc...she wants 80, says she really wanted 100 but is prepared to be accomodating, being that they earn considerably more than us....8 times more roughly.
> So i tell ed that no, we should pay £20 as CSA worked out...no. he thinks if he doesn't pay, she won't drive to meet us.
> We then basically get to a point where I tell him I can't deal with having NO money whilst he is paying 4 times what he should-i am not a money orientated person, but when it is at a point that we can no longer afford to save for wedding, to go on little caravan holiday, or buy ourselves (not kids, they get what they need) shoes-then we should not be going to this expense. He says I am being unreasonable and forcing him to decide between me and emma-NOooooo.
> Dumbass. So after me telling him I won't be second rate it all finally clicks-he gets it, tells her she'll have to go through CSA, he is happy to pay his dues but would rather use the extra so we can all do something fun-her reply? ''We'll see, I think you'll be sorry'' bitch.
> Soooo....that's what's been up. If it sounds petty...sorry. lol.

I'm really sorry Lissy...that's shitty. That woman sounds like a fictional character...how can someone be so selfish and uncaring toward their own child? I wish you could get Cruella out of your lives.


----------



## new mummy2010

umm weird maybe its to do with your ranking chat happy , addict etc who knows


----------



## new mummy2010

ooops to many rose it was april who i have to beat cruella up with not kit lol


----------



## poas

That's partly why I wasn't going to say anything kit-it does seem like she couldn't really be that way, but she is.


----------



## LunaLady

Don't worry about having to stop chatting here, girls - we can do a gentle easy migration. Once everyone is comfortable and things are settled and easy over at the new place, we can fully move over there. For now just get yourself acquainted with the new space, ask questions, etc. :thumbup:

For avatars, you need to manually resize the photo you want to use. Pain in the butt, but the forum won't do it. Sarah, do you know if there's a way to make that work?

I posted under the 'Chattery' forum in the 'Points of Interest/Random' thread a website that will resize your picture for you and so you can use that if you don't want to resize it yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

well ladies i bid you good night as my baba has made me very tired and its caught up after a glass of wine so im going to try get some zz's in before another restless night nuv you all


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhh

Sorry Hayley...it's a sad day when we can't rely on our friends to cheer us up eh? Never mind...karma is a bitch when she wants to be!


----------



## poas

I think I am too stupid for new forum....I shall try tomorrow when my brain isn't all worn out and shrivelled up  night night ladies x


PS, Hayley I forgot to say, but your rant isn't petty I think it's horrible when that happens. I'm the soft one too in fact I'd bet most of us on here are.


----------



## HollyMonkey

It's goodnight from me too, I'll do my avatar and siggy for the turtleland site tomorrow since I'm too sleepy now and I know it will take me ages of faffing! Looks really cool Luna, well done getting all that set up, it must have taken ages!! Loving the smileys!!:happydance: 

Nighty all folks xxxxx :kiss: xxxxx

Tomorrow I'll say good morning on here since my avatar and siggy make me happy first thing and then once I've got them into turtleland I'll be able to do morning greetings from there :thumbup:


xxxx


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> How cute is Holly in the outfit I had to get because she spilt her apple juice yesterday...:awww:
> 
> And the workshop drawers I cleaned out and reorganised and painted and labelled this week. Our garage and laundry area and workshop are going to be all white and yellow as the colour scheme, to brighten it as much as possible since it's in the basement so rather dingy:thumbup:

Beautiful little lady :cloud9:

Fabby drawers! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> I'm not sure where to write...a paranoid part of me thinks what if I go to other one and they all come on here or vice versa?! Lol.
> April i have a high pain threshold I found it more uncomfortable than period pain at it's lowest, and the same as appendicitis when it got bad enough that I went to hospital. I agree with Sarah-live a little and up your dose! That is what pain relief is for!
> Trin, Tori is so gorgeous  she's making me question my celebration at bfn ha ha!
> Hayley sorry you are having crappy time, have you sorted shoe issue with wherever you ordered from?
> Essie, my brothers can sometimes be like that-it IS annoying, but the thing with men is....they are just little boys really-especially the brother variety. I bet if you remind him of this in few years he'll be shocked he ever did it...still very rude though, and sad when all you want siblings to do is dote on lo.
> Well done Luna for all your hard work setting up new forum  I can just about upload a photo lol, I'm very impressed

its only on my right side :/ im always scared to take too much esp when iv got anxiety everything i take WILL kill me :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> How cute is Holly in the outfit I had to get because she spilt her apple juice yesterday...:awww:
> 
> And the workshop drawers I cleaned out and reorganised and painted and labelled this week. Our garage and laundry area and workshop are going to be all white and yellow as the colour scheme, to brighten it as much as possible since it's in the basement so rather dingy:thumbup:
> 
> Beautiful little lady :cloud9:
> 
> Fabby drawers! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Are you talking about my drawers in the garage or my netting maternity drawers that I got for my hospital bag today? :haha: Oh Kit go away and don't come on just when I'm going to bed and make me stay up late being inane:dohh:


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Evening! Watching The Da Vinci Code :)

good film! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> this sounds dumb but why on active users viewing thread do some of you have a + after your names ? i want a + too......
> 
> luna forum looks amazeballs baby but i cant post a avater says all to big so i got scared and came back here
> 
> essie hope so too im sure it will be a lovely day and he will behave maybe he is tired?

does it make you feel better on mine you have a +?


----------



## poas

Really am going to bed now, but mine was right hand as well April, that's why they thought it was my appendix to start with. I think you should get checked out as mine was bearable for almost a month but then became awful resulting in emergency laparoscopy and laser etc. If nothing else, at least Dr can help you with dosage advice and put your mind at ease, as I'm sure this is not helping your anxiety x x


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> ooops to many rose it was april who i have to beat cruella up with not kit lol

i dont get it :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

poas said:


> Really am going to bed now, but mine was right hand as well April, that's why they thought it was my appendix to start with. I think you should get checked out as mine was bearable for almost a month but then became awful resulting in emergency laparoscopy and laser etc. If nothing else, at least Dr can help you with dosage advice and put your mind at ease, as I'm sure this is not helping your anxiety x x

thankyou Lissy, im going to book an app for this week and talk to them, night sweet x


----------



## kit_cat

TrinityMom said:
 

> Hi everyone
> 
> Been trying to keep up where I can but things have been rough. Our chiro friend came to assess Tori yesterday and she has an occlusion in her cranium (causing the facial swelling) and 2 areas of fixation in her spine. The areas correlate with colic which explains the extreme screaming. She screamed for 2 2 hour sessions today and then a bit here and there in between. Milk has come in so I'm boobzilla, and since the milk has come in she's finding it hard to latch even with a bit of expressing before feeds. She's only really fed 4 times properly since midnight, so I gave her 15 ml expressed milk via syringe just now. Will probably do it again before bed. I feel so desperate for her. She's lost her voice from crying and she just sounds SO sore.
> 
> She's just woken up again....got to go




TrinityMom said:


> And her tsh came back elevated so we'll have to repeat the blood test

Oh Trin..I'm so sorry Tori has some problems...I'm not sure what it all means but I have every faith that she will be just fine very soon. I hope you are ok m'love :hugs:


----------



## mummyApril

i alwaysssss miss everyone


----------



## mummyApril

Even though we've changed and we're all finding our own place in the world, we all know that when the tears fall or the smile spreads across our face, we'll come to each other because no matter where this crazy world takes us, nothing will ever change so much to the point where we're not all still friends.


----------



## mummyApril

night all x


----------



## kit_cat

You look beautiful Hayley...I love your hair and you're so pretty :flower:


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> ah what Essie? x
> 
> About to Kill my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Essie what;s your brother done?Click to expand...
> 
> He's in a bad mood and taking it out on Lyra. First she was happily babbling away, he was watching tv and said "can't you stick a dummy in her or something. Shut her up". And he refuses to smile at her at all, just glowers. I understand he's in a bad mood, but she doesn't understand that. She reacts to smiles and happy talk. It just makes me sad that he's seeing his niece for the first time since Christmas and he's wasting that time.Click to expand...

I'm quite angry thinking about him being like that to Lyra :growlmad: He'll regret it in years to come.


----------



## kit_cat

poas said:


> Is it good kit? I read the book a few yrs ago but never got round to the film? How are you and cara?
> And Sarah, how are you and Elina? Random thing...I am up cycling a 1950's cabinet and it had a piece of paper wedged in a corner,really old and grubby with one word on it-Elina!!!! I took a photo lol

It really is good..I've seen it a couple of times but it sucks me in every time. I find it quite an emotional film but everything seems to make me emotional since I had Cara :shrug: Pre Cara I think I was robotic!


----------



## kit_cat

Luna...you really have done an amazing job on the new forum. The thought you've put into it is fantastic, you're a very clever girl! I'll just need a little while to get my head around it all, but don't worry..I'm a definite embracer of change :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

About the + next to our names - I have always thought that it's if that person is typing a reply


----------



## kit_cat

Sezi..loved your little outfit, very cute indeed :cloud9:

Did you make any more sense of your medical notes?


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> About the + next to our names - I have always thought that it's if that person is typing a reply

:haha: I keep waiting for a post from Luna.......


----------



## Sarachka

kit_cat said:


> Sezi..loved your little outfit, very cute indeed :cloud9:
> 
> Did you make any more sense of your medical notes?

No I haven't really looked at them today. I'm pooped! No nap and lots of exercise. Like a toddler lol


----------



## Sarachka

:blush: I'm still not comfortable in public with a bump :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mummyApril said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is very good at acting a good baby for the camera lol she is just so cute!Click to expand...

and wearing my top......well not mine:blush: the pressie i sent :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> :blush: I'm still not comfortable in public with a bump :blush:

I get it. I really wasn't either. IF I ever had another, I'd definitely try much harder to celebrate my pregnant self.


----------



## kit_cat

Well, I need to go see Mr Sleepyness in Sleepytown...good night all :hugs:


----------



## Crunchie

Ladies 

Drunk 
Happy 
On the last train (the vomit comet )
Lauren has not woken for the in laws 
Danced
Feet hurt
Nuv you all 


See you on the other side of my hangover xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> :blush: I'm still not comfortable in public with a bump :blush:
> 
> I get it. I really wasn't either. IF I ever had another, I'd definitely try much harder to celebrate my pregnant self.Click to expand...

not having a bump until right at the end of my pregnancy with the girls with James i wanted to walk to school in my underwear :haha:


----------



## mummyApril

Crunchie said:


> Ladies
> 
> Drunk
> Happy
> On the last train (the vomit comet )
> Lauren has not woken for the in laws
> Danced
> Feet hurt
> Nuv you all
> 
> 
> See you on the other side of my hangover xxxx

yay glad you had a fab night you deserve it hun xxx


----------



## mummyApril

im confused now are we talking about the + at the bottom where it says people viewing?


----------



## mummyApril

hayley did you enjoy your wine?


----------



## new mummy2010

kit_cat said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhh
> 
> Sorry Hayley...it's a sad day when we can't rely on our friends to cheer us up eh? Never mind...karma is a bitch when she wants to be!Click to expand...

Thats exactly what i keep thinking Kit, great minds ehhh:thumbup:



poas said:


> I think I am too stupid for new forum....I shall try tomorrow when my brain isn't all worn out and shrivelled up  night night ladies x
> 
> 
> PS, Hayley I forgot to say, but your rant isn't petty I think it's horrible when that happens. I'm the soft one too in fact I'd bet most of us on here are.


maybe we should be the soft turtles :haha:...........du know about 3 people text me at silly o'clock to say they we're free now plans had changed:saywhat: about 5 hours to late idiots




mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> this sounds dumb but why on active users viewing thread do some of you have a + after your names ? i want a + too......
> 
> luna forum looks amazeballs baby but i cant post a avater says all to big so i got scared and came back here
> 
> essie hope so too im sure it will be a lovely day and he will behave maybe he is tired?
> 
> does it make you feel better on mine you have a +?Click to expand...


:thumbup::wohoo:thanks april 



mummyApril said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> ooops to many rose it was april who i have to beat cruella up with not kit lol
> 
> i dont get it :shrug:Click to expand...


You told Essie you were going to slap Emmas mother and i thought it was kit that had sai then realized kit wasnt even on bnb yet o at that time and it was you so basically i was saying i was going to come and slap her face with you:haha::gun:




kit_cat said:


> You look beautiful Hayley...I love your hair and you're so pretty :flower:

:cloud9::hug:Thankyou Kit




Sarachka said:


> About the + next to our names - I have always thought that it's if that person is typing a reply


:amartass: Thanks sezi




Crunchie said:


> Ladies
> 
> Drunk
> Happy
> On the last train (the vomit comet )
> Lauren has not woken for the in laws
> Danced
> Feet hurt
> Nuv you all
> 
> 
> See you on the other side of my hangover xxxx

Glad you had fun next time i will come to please :thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

April yep i had 4 glasses well spritzers really as i am on my lonesome with the kiddies well nate ,reece deserted me for a sleep over didnt he at like 8.30 after he had planned to watch a movie with me!!

Yes thats right where it says people viewing sometimes some of you have them and i never do ? humm


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> helloooo well i was out tonight , wasnt out tonight , was out and yes you guessed now im not ...........my friends can all piss off if they ever call on me to go out when peed off or need a break i tell you, the best offer i got was my mum and sister and ahe has bailed to go her fellas mates house prob to watch him get pissed!! and argue and then i just bthought you know what sod ya'll i am gonna stay in on my own with my bottle of echo falls and be pissed off yet again ............all my mates are like this and im the soft bugger who goes running round or out with them when their fellas are out/away and they are pissed off with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my rant is crappy and petty compared to Lissys but hey ho you all say we can vent to each other
> 
> im sad
> 
> and my wedding shoes have come are damaged and wrong size mehhh
> 
> Sorry Hayley...it's a sad day when we can't rely on our friends to cheer us up eh? Never mind...karma is a bitch when she wants to be!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what i keep thinking Kit, great minds ehhh:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> poas said:
> 
> 
> I think I am too stupid for new forum....I shall try tomorrow when my brain isn't all worn out and shrivelled up  night night ladies x
> 
> 
> PS, Hayley I forgot to say, but your rant isn't petty I think it's horrible when that happens. I'm the soft one too in fact I'd bet most of us on here are.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe we should be the soft turtles :haha:...........du know about 3 people text me at silly o'clock to say they we're free now plans had changed:saywhat: about 5 hours to late idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> this sounds dumb but why on active users viewing thread do some of you have a + after your names ? i want a + too......
> 
> luna forum looks amazeballs baby but i cant post a avater says all to big so i got scared and came back here
> 
> essie hope so too im sure it will be a lovely day and he will behave maybe he is tired?Click to expand...
> 
> does it make you feel better on mine you have a +?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbup::wohoo:thanks april
> 
> 
> 
> mummyApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> ooops to many rose it was april who i have to beat cruella up with not kit lolClick to expand...
> 
> i dont get it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You told Essie you were going to slap Emmas mother and i thought it was kit that had sai then realized kit wasnt even on bnb yet o at that time and it was you so basically i was saying i was going to come and slap her face with you:haha::gun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> You look beautiful Hayley...I love your hair and you're so pretty :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::hug:Thankyou Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> About the + next to our names - I have always thought that it's if that person is typing a replyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :amartass: Thanks sezi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies
> 
> Drunk
> Happy
> On the last train (the vomit comet )
> Lauren has not woken for the in laws
> Danced
> Feet hurt
> Nuv you all
> 
> 
> See you on the other side of my hangover xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you had fun next time i will come to please :thumbup:Click to expand...

you mean Lissy? lol


----------



## new mummy2010

you have a +


----------



## new mummy2010

i thought u told lissy you would slap her (emmas mum) for being a bitch ? im confused now


----------



## new mummy2010

well nate went to bed at 6.30ish as he only had to 20-30min naps yesterday and i kept him up as long as i could

he woke at 1.30ish i put his musicon he whinged for 5-10 mins then off

he woke at 5.15 did the same and i hear him now whoop whoop 

least he had a good night i look like a zombie


----------



## new mummy2010

i need to crop and chop my photo on new thread later uhh scared im naff at stuff klike tthat and move my siggys HELP this could get messy lol

whats everyones plans today ?


----------



## new mummy2010

happy christening day lyra xxxx​


----------



## mummyApril

new mummy2010 said:


> April yep i had 4 glasses well spritzers really as i am on my lonesome with the kiddies well nate ,reece deserted me for a sleep over didnt he at like 8.30 after he had planned to watch a movie with me!!
> 
> Yes thats right where it says people viewing sometimes some of you have them and i never do ? humm

oh thats who youre friends with which is why new people who come on dont have one, if you unfriend me on here i wont have one lol but we cant have one ourselves because we cant friend ourselves unless we are a little cookoo lol


----------



## mummyApril

ahhhh Our first baby christening, have a wonderful day Essie Glenn and Lyra! :kiss:


----------



## new mummy2010

Are you rough crunchhhhh


----------



## mummyApril

babies fed and changed kitchen done washing on the line bathroom done now to do the hallway my bedroom and washing have a lovely day all!


----------



## poas

Just popped on to wish Lyra a fantastic christening  we're off to make a film


----------



## Essie

Thanks Lissy, April and Hayley :) so much to do and we are still in bed :dohh: christening is at 3pm so we do have time. Have lovely Sunday's all :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

im going wedding shhoe shopping ...and my man appears to have been sober since yesterday morning, he went to casino again .....but won for a change


----------



## new mummy2010

a film? do tell


----------



## Crunchie

Morning ladies 

I did not feel fresh at all this morning at 7 when Lauren woke .... Hey ho some breakie for her and our normal dance round the kitchen has actually lifted me up

Dh is sleeping as he is a full time lush ..... He promised to do breakfast but that was before 10 shots 

Happy christening day miss Lyra xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

hehe good night then, what was your outfit


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Are you rough crunchhhhh

I just ate a 10 point weight watchers "fry" up .... Well really a grill up 
It's not cutting it and I really want a fried egg and bacon butty


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> hehe good night then, what was your outfit

I wore a sparkly vest, skinny jeans and high leopard print shoes ... One of the other girls had my vest on but she was a size 6 and 5ft 2 ..... I used wine to make myself feel better lol


----------



## new mummy2010

laters gaters xx


----------



## new mummy2010

crunch you sound like you looked better than the other girl anyway hehe..............who is she anyways !!!

happy sundays lovers xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Morning!!! 

*MORNING CRUNCH!* :wohoo: Want to come for a run with me?!!!:haha: 

*HAPPY CHRISTENING DAY LYRA!!! *


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> :blush: I'm still not comfortable in public with a bump :blush:

Why so? I love having a bump! :cloud9: I'm going to miss it so! I especially like it when know alls tell me what sex it is and I can correct them- yesterday I had 2 public girl votes :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> kit_cat said:
> 
> 
> Sezi..loved your little outfit, very cute indeed :cloud9:
> 
> Did you make any more sense of your medical notes?
> 
> No I haven't really looked at them today. I'm pooped! No nap and lots of exercise. Like a toddler lolClick to expand...

:haha: That was EXACTLY Holly yesterday!!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> :blush: I'm still not comfortable in public with a bump :blush:
> 
> Why so? I love having a bump! :cloud9: I'm going to miss it so! I especially like it when know alls tell me what sex it is and I can correct them- yesterday I had 2 public girl votes :haha:Click to expand...

I'm not really sure. I've always been body conscious.


----------



## Sarachka

Ok so I looked at my notes and my ALT level is 28, written in red pen. But both mine and Bethany's googling said 0-1000 is normal. I don't understanddddd.


----------



## HollyMonkey

DH and I have planned our veggie garden this morning and some planting can take place now :happydance: I want one of these on the patio for herbs...

https://chezpim.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/05/11/onepot.jpg

Going to start making ratatouille for lunch in a mo, and then after lunch we're going to a park with animals by the Seine- I've only been there once, years ago, so I'm quite excited! Taking Holly's bike too!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Ok so I looked at my notes and my ALT level is 28, written in red pen. But both mine and Bethany's googling said 0-1000 is normal. I don't understanddddd.

0-40 was the one I saw for normal so that seems fine, depending what measurements they use of course:shrug::shrug: What's it measured in?


----------



## HollyMonkey

real life Serum Bile test results...



https://itchymoms.com/images/sba.jpg


----------



## HollyMonkey

And this is the ALT one- where the lady has 116 when it should be between 0 and 40....measured in IU/L...






https://itchymoms.com/images/lft.jpg


----------



## kit_cat

LOL Sezi...come back on, let's see if it works!! :winkwink:


----------



## kit_cat

new mummy2010 said:


> well nate went to bed at 6.30ish as he only had to 20-30min naps yesterday and i kept him up as long as i could
> 
> he woke at 1.30ish i put his musicon he whinged for 5-10 mins then off
> 
> he woke at 5.15 did the same and i hear him now whoop whoop
> 
> least he had a good night i look like a zombie

Yay for better night :thumbup: Bet you don't look like a zombie! x


----------



## kit_cat

Essie said:


> Thanks Lissy, April and Hayley :) so much to do and we are still in bed :dohh: christening is at 3pm so we do have time. Have lovely Sunday's all :flower:

Ahh, what a lovely relaxing start to your big day :cloud9: Hope it all goes swimmingly..sure it will :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

7 - 35 is the Alt range for females (not pregnant) I just found on another site :shrug: Maybe it's just in red to show it's important, but ok!!


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I did not feel fresh at all this morning at 7 when Lauren woke .... Hey ho some breakie for her and our normal dance round the kitchen has actually lifted me up
> 
> Dh is sleeping as he is a full time lush ..... He promised to do breakfast but that was before 10 shots
> 
> Happy christening day miss Lyra xxxx

Ahaha! Sounds like you had a fabbo time...how fun! Maybe not so much the fuzzy head and sawdust mouth though :nope: 

10 shots? :shock:


----------



## kit_cat

Crunchie said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> hehe good night then, what was your outfit
> 
> I wore a sparkly vest, skinny jeans and high leopard print shoes ... One of the other girls had my vest on but she was a size 6 and 5ft 2 ..... I used wine to make myself feel better lolClick to expand...

I demand a picture...especially of your shoes!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## kit_cat

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> :blush: I'm still not comfortable in public with a bump :blush:
> 
> Why so? I love having a bump! :cloud9: I'm going to miss it so! I especially like it when know alls tell me what sex it is and I can correct them- yesterday I had 2 public girl votes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure. I've always been body conscious.Click to expand...

Me too...it was like I've spent my whole life trying NOT to have a big belly, so embracing it didn't come easily. Logic doesn't really come into it :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

HollyMonkey said:


> DH and I have planned our veggie garden this morning and some planting can take place now :happydance: I want one of these on the patio for herbs...
> 
> https://chezpim.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/05/11/onepot.jpg
> 
> Going to start making ratatouille for lunch in a mo, and then after lunch we're going to a park with animals by the Seine- I've only been there once, years ago, so I'm quite excited! Taking Holly's bike too!!

Have a lovely day :flower:

That herb planter looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## kit_cat

I spent a large part of my day yesterday making a couple of different meals for Cara so my fingers have that chopped onion and garlic aroma today :sick: It takes AGES to get rid of it :wacko:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka..some research took me back to BnB- here they're talking about levels that have to be between 1 and 15....but that's bile acid and not ALT I believe... I only read a couple of pages...itchy ladies forum on BnB!!! Here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/416-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis-15.html


----------



## HollyMonkey

kit_cat said:


> I spent a large part of my day yesterday making a couple of different meals for Cara so my fingers have that chopped onion and garlic aroma today :sick: It takes AGES to get rid of it :wacko:

Mine are like that at the moment having just prepared the ratatouille!! Smells good from the kitchen though!


----------



## Sarachka

HollyMonkey said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I looked at my notes and my ALT level is 28, written in red pen. But both mine and Bethany's googling said 0-1000 is normal. I don't understanddddd.
> 
> 0-40 was the one I saw for normal so that seems fine, depending what measurements they use of course:shrug::shrug: What's it measured in?Click to expand...




HollyMonkey said:


> real life Serum Bile test results...
> 
> 
> 
> https://itchymoms.com/images/sba.jpg




HollyMonkey said:


> 7 - 35 is the Alt range for females (not pregnant) I just found on another site :shrug: Maybe it's just in red to show it's important, but ok!!


This is why I'm confused. She said bile serum came back fine, which is what prompted me to ask if they'd ruled out OC then and were looking at something else ... and she said that .... Oh god I can't even really remember but it sounded like they hadn't totally ruled out OC. here are the notes she wrote:

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3d4af132.jpg

My interpretation of the whole thing is that there is really nothing to worry about??


----------



## Sarachka

Kit you do indeed now have a +!


----------



## addie25

kit_cat said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> :blush: I'm still not comfortable in public with a bump :blush:
> 
> Why so? I love having a bump! :cloud9: I'm going to miss it so! I especially like it when know alls tell me what sex it is and I can correct them- yesterday I had 2 public girl votes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure. I've always been body conscious.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too...it was like I've spent my whole life trying NOT to have a big belly, so embracing it didn't come easily. Logic doesn't really come into it :shrug:Click to expand...

Well 2 people who are amazed by my bump are my brothers. I was at my moms yesterday and they were following me around with a camera!!! Silly boys aren't used to seeing me looking like this!!


----------



## Sarachka

Today I'm thinking a little bit more about my hospital bag and putting it together.


----------



## addie25

Can we pretend March is almost over??? In April I think I will be happier bc I know it really is around the corner. (I am happy now but I am kinda done with being pregnant) If you think about it my belly is the size of a woman at 35 weeks pregnant soooo around this time people are ready to pop. I obviously want them staying in till May but my body is getting a bit tired. I can't even get up off the couch when I am laying down (glad my brothers didn't get that on video yesterday lol.) And I just hurt :dohh:

I loveeeee the girls room, it is my favorite room in the house. I like it better than my room!!! I am having 2 daughters!!!!!!! It may have finally hit me....Sorta....I think it will really hit when I get that 3D video made next week and I see their little faces!!!!


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Today I'm thinking a little bit more about my hospital bag and putting it together.

I have made a list as well of what to bring. My issue is walking the stores to go and get what I need to put in it!! CAN YOU MAKE A VIDEO OR A LIST OF WHAT YOU ARE BRINGING WITH YOU?? It would help me with my bag :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Quiet day in the Turtle neighborhood!!!! It is going to be around 70 here today which is just lovely!! Once DH gets up we can go get breakfast and enjoy the outdoors!!


----------



## Sarachka

addie25 said:


> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm thinking a little bit more about my hospital bag and putting it together.
> 
> I have made a list as well of what to bring. My issue is walking the stores to go and get what I need to put in it!! CAN YOU MAKE A VIDEO OR A LIST OF WHAT YOU ARE BRINGING WITH YOU?? It would help me with my bag :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...


Sure Adz, I'll post when it's nearer completion. So far I'm just looking at other threads on BNB for inspiration. Bethany posted her full, completed bag a few days ago. Here's what I have so far for the baby bag, minus the nappies, toiletries etc

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e03a7655.jpg

So that's is:
3 sleep suits
1 going home outfit
4 vests
1 pr socks
1 pr scratch mits (the sleep suits have them built in)
1 blankie
Hats
2 muslins


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm thinking a little bit more about my hospital bag and putting it together.
> 
> I have made a list as well of what to bring. My issue is walking the stores to go and get what I need to put in it!! CAN YOU MAKE A VIDEO OR A LIST OF WHAT YOU ARE BRINGING WITH YOU?? It would help me with my bag :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Adz, I'll post when it's nearer completion. So far I'm just looking at other threads on BNB for inspiration. Bethany posted her full, completed bag a few days ago. Here's what I have so far for the baby bag, minus the nappies, toiletries etc
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/e03a7655.jpg
> 
> So that's is:
> 3 sleep suits
> 1 going home outfit
> 1 pr socks
> 1 pr scratch mits (the sleep suits have them built in)
> 1 blankie
> HatsClick to expand...

Thanks and I will look for B's as well!! 

Here is my list. Let me know if I am bringing things that aren't needed of if I should add things that are. :thumbup::thumbup:

Hospital Bag

Nadine:
1.Picture ID, Insurance card
2. Toiletries make up deodorant (buy new tooth brushes, tooth paste, shampoo, conditioner, and make up remover in travel size)
3. PJ's (a couple of them), slippers,socks, 
4.Phone and charger
5. A few outfits (loose)
6. Panties cotton high rise ones that go over belly in case of c-section
7. Pads
8. Shower shoes
9. Iron, hair dryer or hair moose and hair spray.
10. A NOTE TO CALL PEDIATRICIAN AFTER GIRS ARE BORN

EJ:
1. Camera
2. Cases for cord blood (I think we are going to do this, anyone else do it or anyone planning on doing it?)
3. Toiletries
4.Snacks
5.Change of clothes
6. PJs, slippers, socks

Girls:
1. Car seats
2.Diaper bag (stock it)
3.Socks
4.Hats
5.Onesies
6. Going home outfits
7. Swaddle blankets
8. Scratch mittens
9. Pacifiers
10. PJ's
11. Boppy Pillow


----------



## Sarachka

Alice and I are loving sitting in the garden!


----------



## Sarachka

I see you Jaynie!


----------



## Sarachka

Addie what about bottles and some formula just in case? I might take at least 1 bottle and 1 ready made carton of milk.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> Addie what about bottles and some formula just in case? I might take at least 1 bottle and 1 ready made carton of milk.

Good idea!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

So I added my doctor apt on the calendar on our turtle page and my 3D scan!!! Everyone add your important dates if you would like so we can look 4ward to them together. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I'm signing up for loads of samples, travel size freebies etc for my hospital bag. I have some hand team, nappy cream, tooth paste.


----------



## addie25

Sarachka said:


> I'm signing up for loads of samples, travel size freebies etc for my hospital bag. I have some hand team, nappy cream, tooth paste.

Good plan.


----------



## addie25

LUNA I have been playing around with the new page and I LOVE IT!!! It is so organized much better than BNB. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

Hair ties, hair grips to keep my hair outta my face. A wash cloth to be in cold water & on my forehead if I'm hot, Bethany suggests a water spray for your face to cool you down.


----------



## addie25

sarachka said:


> hair ties, hair grips to keep my hair outta my face. A wash cloth to be in cold water & on my forehead if i'm hot, bethany suggests a water spray for your face to cool you down.

good ones!!!


----------



## Sarachka

CONFIRMED: my back pain from sitting stretches to just about any/every chair including garden ones :-( I've had to lay down inside but at least the blinds and windows are open so I have nice fresh air


----------



## addie25

:hugs: I feel ur pain Sarah. We are almost there. It is almost May.


----------



## new mummy2010

posted on forum im sad


----------



## addie25

I replied on our turtle page go take a look Hayley :hugs:


----------



## Mollykins

25 pages to catch up on. :shock: Sorry ladies... Not going to happen. We had a family (his side) bon voyage party that went to the wayside- for 8 hours! Omg. 

Can someone give me the cliff notes from yesterday?

In other news... *drum roll please* My lappy is fixed! :yipee: I just have to go pick it up. :happydance:


----------



## addie25

Hey Molly. We have a new page now as well :thumbup: Check it out Luna made it its awesome!! Just for us turtles. She should have sent you an e-mail with the info. Hope you had fun with your visitors.


----------



## Mollykins

I did het the email but I'm going to wait until my lappy is back :thumbup:


----------



## TrinityMom

I'm posting on both forums...so confused :wacko: Doesn't take much these days!!!

Went to the mw. Tori down to 4kg. Had a mini melt down. The mw was nice to me and I just burst into tears. We're now on 10 min per side trying to latch then 80 ml expressed milk via a Medela Calma bottle, every 3 hours. She says as the spine and cranial issues improve she'll be able to suck properly. Also have to take her to Neonatal unit for repeat tsh. Dreading that!!! I know I'm going to ball my eyes out :cry::cry::cry: But she has some of the signs so it has to be done. Everything crossed that she's ok and her thyroid is functioning

Very shaky today :cry:


----------



## kmteehoo

:thumbup:just having a quick nosey around the new forum, looks fab.. good job Luna


----------



## kmteehoo

aww trin im not sure we have spoken but big massive hugs for you and your gorgeous little girl, she really is a beaut! whats tsh? if you dont mind me asking? i'm sure all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## LunaLady

Hi girlies :hugs:

Thanks for all the kind words about the forum! Sarah sure make it look cute, like I knew she would! :kiss: Thank you, Sarah!

I can't wait until we're over there full time! It's so homey over there now :cloud9:

Hi Molly!! :wave: Hope everything is going well with you!


----------



## addie25

Yes it is lovely over there. Just posted there again!!


----------



## addie25

kmteehoo said:


> :thumbup:just having a quick nosey around the new forum, looks fab.. good job Luna

HIII so glad you posted!!!!!!!!!! Your daughter is just beautiful!! Hope all is wel!!


----------



## LunaLady

addie25 said:


> Yes it is lovely over there. Just posted there again!!

Yep, me too! :thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> Hair ties, hair grips to keep my hair outta my face. A wash cloth to be in cold water & on my forehead if I'm hot, Bethany suggests a water spray for your face to cool you down.

And to spray in your mouth!! 14hrs was a long time for me to go without food or drink, my mouth got very dry!!


----------



## addie25

I posted a question on our new page. :thumbup::thumbup: Hopefully some turtles come over there. This 2 page deal is getting confusing :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Are we all on the turtle site?

Trin I totally understand your tears, these bundles are such worrying little things but Tori will be just fine. And sometimes bigger birth babies lose a bit of weight before putting it back on no? :shrug: That's what my friend told me with her Edward who was over 4kgs, he lost before he gained again. Big :hug:

We had a lovely afternoon out, although Terry has man flu- i.e. the odd sneeze and a runny nose, with a temp of 36.6 and has been out running with his friends this morning, but just heard him on the phone to his mum saying he was really really ill with severe flu :awww:


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> Are we all on the turtle site?
> 
> Trin I totally understand your tears, these bundles are such worrying little things but Tori will be just fine. And sometimes bigger birth babies lose a bit a weight before putting it back on no? :shrug: That's what my friend told me with her Edward who was over 4kgs, he lost before he gained again. Big :hug:
> 
> We had a lovely afternoon out, although Terry has man flu- i.e. the odd sneeze and a runny nose, with a temp of 36.6 and has been out running with his friends this morning, but just heard him on the phone to his mum saying he was really really ill with severe flu :awww:

Yea we are all trying to make the move over there so we are just on one page.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hopefully he feels better soon!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sarachka said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarachka said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I looked at my notes and my ALT level is 28, written in red pen. But both mine and Bethany's googling said 0-1000 is normal. I don't understanddddd.
> 
> 0-40 was the one I saw for normal so that seems fine, depending what measurements they use of course:shrug::shrug: What's it measured in?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> real life Serum Bile test results...
> 
> 
> 
> https://itchymoms.com/images/sba.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 7 - 35 is the Alt range for females (not pregnant) I just found on another site :shrug: Maybe it's just in red to show it's important, but ok!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I'm confused. She said bile serum came back fine, which is what prompted me to ask if they'd ruled out OC then and were looking at something else ... and she said that .... Oh god I can't even really remember but it sounded like they hadn't totally ruled out OC. here are the notes she wrote:
> 
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/3d4af132.jpg
> 
> My interpretation of the whole thing is that there is really nothing to worry about??Click to expand...

It seems there's nothing to worry about and they'll do a repeat test if itching continues to see if levels are on the rise, I guess :shrug: I reckon it's in red just to highlight it, and they'll make sure it doesn't go above the 35/40 mark?


----------



## mummyApril

busyyy day, did the house top to bottom, just got to put clean sheets on beds then done :) had a lovely bath earlier after doing the house, James cried properly for the first time today as he hit his head while trying to crawl, it was so sad, he went blue from not breathing as he was crying so much! poor love, hes ok now though. Had Jays sisters and brother/partners over for lunch, we had fajitas was lovely! now just sitting down before getting the washing in off of the line, get uniform done and then early night, here are some photos of me and James (i hate photos of myself) p.s i am wearing clothes! lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG03159-20120311-1408.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG03150-20120311-1406.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG03161-20120311-1409.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG03156-20120311-1408.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

Love the pics April!!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

they're beautiful pics april!!


----------



## addie25

I didn't know cats snore but mine is!!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

The second one is great where james has his lovely cheeky grin. He's sooo cute!!


----------



## mummyApril

ah thankyou :blush:


----------



## HollyMonkey

i'll be on the other site all night because i can't be dealing with 2! i'm too simple!


----------



## addie25

HollyMonkey said:


> i'll be on the other site all night because i can't be dealing with 2! i'm too simple!

I agree B I will be on the other site as well. That is where we are all moving 2 anyway. The 2 sites are 2 confusing to me. I keep posting over there and no one is there :cry:


----------



## mummyApril

but im going to miss this one :(


----------



## addie25

mummyApril said:


> but im going to miss this one :(

The other one is much better don't worry. Everything is organized so we can remember all the good things that happened and not have to search and search pages and it is private so no outsiders can get on and read what we write. Come to the other page you will see it is lovely!!


----------



## LunaLady

Awww, April such sweet pictures of you and James!!!!!!! :cloud9: You look so radiant and James is so happy and in love with his mummy!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyApril

thankyou Luna :) xxx


----------



## new mummy2010

I is off to other place i is simple like B!!! and plus i can wap ma baps out over there lol


----------



## HollyMonkey

Goodnight anyone on here! Now I'm here it's quite nice and bright on BnB and I like that you don't have to submit posts about 3 times before they launch! But the turtle site is kind of cosy and I like the idea of having a place for things like Nathaniel's spaniels!!

Nighty night all xxxx :kiss:


----------



## addie25

Night B!!


----------



## new mummy2010

HollyMonkey said:


> Goodnight anyone on here! Now I'm here it's quite nice and bright on BnB and I like that you don't have to submit posts about 3 times before they launch! But the turtle site is kind of cosy and I like the idea of having a place for things like Nathaniel's spaniels!!
> 
> Nighty night all xxxx :kiss:



I just said the very same about submitting constantly and the pgs aint as long but we will move forward ladies and adapt to our new den :thumbup:

me off to bedfordshire too once i have wrapped up my spanials:winkwink:

nighty night B xxx


----------



## mummyApril

HollyMonkey said:


> Goodnight anyone on here! Now I'm here it's quite nice and bright on BnB and I like that you don't have to submit posts about 3 times before they launch! But the turtle site is kind of cosy and I like the idea of having a place for things like Nathaniel's spaniels!!
> 
> Nighty night all xxxx :kiss:

yh thats the only thing annoying me if someone posts before me! gotta race ya all to it! and it is cosy isnt it?


----------



## mummyApril

i reckon there must be a setting for that :shrug:


----------



## mummyApril

goodnight empty turtle thread :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

Goodnight and goodbye dear turtle thread! :kiss:


----------



## Mollykins

Are we done then? Ne'er to return? :cry: Such a journey...


----------



## new mummy2010

well i keep getting booted off the new thread..........):


----------



## Crunchie

I am not sure where to say hello ??????!!!


----------



## mummyApril

im not leaving for good Molly i just cant! too much support and love here


----------



## cassie04

Hiiii! I just wanted to nip on and check in on you girls while emmie was breastfeeding then I remembered Luna sending me a Facebook message about the new thread! (thanks Luna!) since I'm on my phone I haven't got the info about the new thread so thought I'd post on here if anybody is on to say hi! When I get time il go on the laptop to mosey at the new thread!

I have an irritable emmie! She has colic really bad I feel awfull for her! And no matter how much I wind her I can never get it all out! However I'm taking emmie out to the park with my friends and there children so hopefully this will cheer her up!

Trin loving the pics of tori! I think she is spitting double of you!


----------



## new mummy2010

hello essie and cassie im sad to leave here 

cassie hope emmie has a fab day at the park


----------



## HollyMonkey

I'm saying hello here since I have to go through Luna's pm on the lurker anyway to get to the other site and it's so slow my blackberry to load so I'll drop in later on the lappy! Lovely sunny day here! 

:hi:


----------



## babyhopes2010

DH HAD BEEN FOR INTERVIEW AND HAS BEEN OFFERED A JOB IN.........................

Spoiler
NEWZEALAND!!!:happydance::happydance:

THEY WILL GIVE US RESIDENSY AFTER 2YRS. WE ARE GOING OUT IN JAN TO SEE THE PLACE WE WILL LIVE ETC AND WILL OFFICIAL MOVE SEPT 2013




THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITING !


----------



## x-ginge-x

Clare did you post me these weesticks? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yes on friday


----------



## x-ginge-x

babyhopes2010 said:


> yes on friday

Check out the chattery ;) :winkwink:


----------



## mummyApril

/james is 7 months old today!


----------



## mummyApril

and Leo is half a year happy half a year Leo!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello Cassie!! :wave:

Sorry you're dealing with colic. I know all too well how that goes! :nope: Are you offering the breast whenever she cries? I know with Rhyko is crying subsided a LOT when he finally switched to breastfeeding and I could give him a boob whenever he cried - couldn't do that with the bottle. :shrug:


----------



## LunaLady

I see you, Jaynie! I sent you a PM! Come join us at our new home! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyApril

so dead in here now


----------



## kit_cat

It is dead isn't it. End of an era..but beginning of another exciting one :happydance:


----------



## mummyApril

could of at least got to 100 000 posts.... maybe when im bored il just post on me tod haha


----------



## x-ginge-x

This is the death of the turtle thread!


----------



## LittleSpy

mummyApril said:


> so dead in here now

Dead?! You guys have covered 600 pages since the last time I had a chance to pop in! :winkwink:\
I may actually be able to keep up now. :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

If your lucky LS they are somewhere new now. You have to be real important and post alot to be there you know and your not allowed to stick up for a friend you personally invited and because she didnt post enough on here and i got upset i get banned.


----------



## poas

Get a grip Ginge.


----------



## poas

Oh, and it's you're did you not learn that from us horrible people?


----------



## x-ginge-x

really cannot be bothered with grammar


----------



## x-ginge-x

and thanks for the input, real nice that.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks for sticking up for my Kayleigh it really means alot to me.

I dont know how a group of grown women most of whom are mothers can be so cruel. If you all hated me so much why not just say it to my face? instead you sneak around and try make sure i dont find out about your new forum.


----------



## poas

You two are insane. Most of us on the forum struggled to get pregnant I personally had 6 pregnancies and have two children. 
MissZoie until your spiteful message to Ginge, which she kindly rushed to share, we had no problem-just didn't know you well enough to come into our safe haven.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nor did you give her a chance.


----------



## Mollykins

Honestly do not see the point in all this fighting and going back and forth. It's obvious we are parting ways. How about we do it with a bit of maturity and verbal restraint? Walk away ladies and break the contact in any and every form. 

I wish you both well Ginge and Miss Zoie.


----------



## poas

Ginge, our addresses and personal information are on there-it's not about giving anyone a chance. I think you thrive on this sort of thing anyway, you should be happy really  congratulations on your pregnancy, I wish you good luck


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like i'll be looking for new 'friends' to share my journey with, was nice meeting you all. Maybe we will meet again. Bye.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I fail to see how my message was in any way spiteful?

Why did none of you have the guts to tell me about it and that i was not allowed to join your secret society?. I get a message asking how i fount out about it off some person ive never spoken to before.

What you did to me was sly and spiteful.


----------



## Mollykins

I think someone should remind Zoie of the message she sent via Ginge...


----------



## poas

It was all here!!!!! Look back, we planned for MONTHS.
It's PRIVATE, so hardly likely to post a link?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ermmmmmmmmmm thats enough now i REALLY dont want this thread locked :(


im just biteing my tongue i think theres been a HELL of a lot of stirring going on......


----------



## poas

I concur Clare. Goodnight


----------



## kit_cat

xMissxZoiex said:


> I fail to see how my message was in any way spiteful?
> 
> Why did none of you have the guts to tell me about it and that i was not allowed to join your secret society?. I get a message asking how i fount out about it off some person ive never spoken to before.
> 
> What you did to me was sly and spiteful.

Zoie...I honestly can't remember the last time I "spoke" to you on the thread. I can hardly remember the last time you posted. You were on the thread very rarely so why would you expect to be notified about something that the people who kept this thread going on a daily basis decided to do? The fact that you don't know kmteehoo tells me all I need to know about how involved you were with us. We valued any input you gave us whenever you popped by but unfortunately we didn't get to know you very well as it was so infrequent. This is the only reason you didn't get confirmed. Simple.

I am so sorry for all your struggles and it's a shame we didn't talk more as we likely all have a lot in common. As for us thinking "you're not good enough"...I have never heard anything more ridiculous. 

I honestly wish you well with TTC and hope everything goes well in your life. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well it appears we are to be parting ways. So I wish everyone the best and hope that the remainder of the pregnancies go without a hitch especially addies for obvious reasons. Maybe our paths will cross again. I bid you all farewell!


----------



## mummyApril

ok firstly, Zoie, im wondering why you are so bothered about this new site? when you didnt even talk to us here, what will make you talk to us there? this was never a secret, we didnt 'hide' anything from you, its all been on this thread for you to see and catch up but you never did, we dont know you and we dont particularly want to give out our personal information to a stranger, its nothing personal at all, if you were to have gotten involved in our conversations we would have gotten to know you but you didnt, we made a private site for a reason.
secondly Ginge, you asked to be removed from the new site after you attacked us for not giving YOUR friend a chance, its nothing to do with chance, its simply we dont KNOW her, im quite surprised at how you suddenly changed and got nasty towards us, and have now made out that we are the bad ones just because we would like privacy from someone we dont even know! I think this all needs to stop now goodluck with your pregnancy Ginge and to you Zoie in ttc


----------



## x-ginge-x

:cry:


----------



## addie25

YOU ARE SO KIND KIT!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Honestly i dont really care about the whole moving to a private group thing its how you went about it!. I was waiting for my account to be activated last night no idea i wasnt allowed in, you must have seen that my account was pending and yet no one saw fit to tell me that you all took a vote and decided no one wanted me in there. Thats horrible i would never do that to a person. I can understand the privacy thing im not completely ignorant. On many occations i have tried to join in conversations only to feel like an outsider / that i dont quite fit. LTTTC is hard at the best of times and it is hard watching people go through there pregnancys and births.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

also

IM NOT SOME KIND OF STALKER!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sarachka is your itchiness spots or just all over?


----------



## new mummy2010

what are the reasons that are obvious to Addies pregnancy going smoothly ???????

or am i just being thick.............


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just with it being twins, I hope everything continues to go smoothly and she does get to the desired week and that the birth is easy and without a hitch.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Look, i'm sorry about my outburst earlier I got upset because she wasn't allowed in. I know I have received some wonderful support from everyone here and thought Zoie would benefit from your support too. I apologize for offending you and getting aggressive, I got upset very quickly and defended my friend. I am very sorry for that.


----------



## new mummy2010

hello crunchiebum


----------



## Crunchie

Hi Hayley ! 

I am Lurking as always x


----------



## new mummy2010

no one is speaketh no more??


----------



## new mummy2010

what are you doing today? other place is quiet too......


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> what are you doing today? other place is quiet too......

I am on the iPhone, and this is brighter to see on my phone lol ! 

Just tea with the girls today x u ? Poor Nate and his virus xxxx


----------



## new mummy2010

Nothing apart from a cleaning spree tis cold and wanted to miw the lawns but bit nippy

He seems a little more cheerful today we shall see

Ohh tea out lucky you what will you have?


----------



## Crunchie

new mummy2010 said:


> Nothing apart from a cleaning spree tis cold and wanted to miw the lawns but bit nippy
> 
> He seems a little more cheerful today we shall see
> 
> Ohh tea out lucky you what will you have?

I go to lunch with 2 naturally slim ladies who gorge on everything ! I normally go for a latte or sip a spritzer lol 

It's mean to be a stunning day here so I hope I can put the shades on and push my pram about for a workout x


----------



## new mummy2010

sarachkaaaaaaaa i canna find it mate......what to do what to do im sad now cos it was written fresh in my mind


----------



## poas

Ginge, if you read this I would like to apologise for the bitchy posts on here. I was tired and emotional-this is not an excuse, and i think you were very hurtful BUT I reacted in an inappropriate way. 
I hope everything goes well with your pregnancy and hope that you understand that we too reacted out of defensiveness for our friends.


----------



## x-ginge-x

For anyone who wishes to know I got a bit panicky this morning as the line was still light and freaked out a little so I got a superdrug and did it and this is the result!


----------



## poas

Where's your ticker gone? Lines look OK to me?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Was on the other thread x not got one on here and posting via blackberry! X


----------



## poas

Ah, my mistake


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello!! Gosh Crunch you're right, it's much easier to see on here!


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> Look, i'm sorry about my outburst earlier I got upset because she wasn't allowed in. I know I have received some wonderful support from everyone here and thought Zoie would benefit from your support too. I apologize for offending you and getting aggressive, I got upset very quickly and defended my friend. I am very sorry for that.

I understand Ginge. In the heat of an angry moment we can say hurtful things that we don't always mean, we're all human. Thanks for apologising:flower:

Your line is looking great:thumbup:


----------



## HollyMonkey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Honestly i dont really care about the whole moving to a private group thing its how you went about it!. I was waiting for my account to be activated last night no idea i wasnt allowed in, you must have seen that my account was pending and yet no one saw fit to tell me that you all took a vote and decided no one wanted me in there. Thats horrible i would never do that to a person. I can understand the privacy thing im not completely ignorant. On many occations i have tried to join in conversations only to feel like an outsider / that i dont quite fit. LTTTC is hard at the best of times and it is hard watching people go through there pregnancys and births.

I agree Miss Zoie. Even though we don't know you very well there was no reason not to talk to you about it upfront. I'm sorry it was all done behind your back and turned so ugly as a result, and understand you feel hurt by all this. Sorry.:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i dont feel i acted in a bad way.i like zoie but noone knows her on here but me.
there fabbo lines!!!


----------



## LunaLady

HollyMonkey said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Honestly i dont really care about the whole moving to a private group thing its how you went about it!. I was waiting for my account to be activated last night no idea i wasnt allowed in, you must have seen that my account was pending and yet no one saw fit to tell me that you all took a vote and decided no one wanted me in there. Thats horrible i would never do that to a person. I can understand the privacy thing im not completely ignorant. On many occations i have tried to join in conversations only to feel like an outsider / that i dont quite fit. LTTTC is hard at the best of times and it is hard watching people go through there pregnancys and births.
> 
> I agree Miss Zoie. Even though we don't know you very well there was no reason not to talk to you about it upfront. I'm sorry it was all done behind your back and turned so ugly as a result, and understand you feel hurt by all this. Sorry.:hugs:Click to expand...

Can I just say one thing... I'm the person who gets the e-mails for new account activation and I'm on the West Coast in the US. When I got up, your account had been pending *for at least five hours.* Being that I've only been on BnB for a little over a year, I wasn't sure who you were (and ANYONE can sign up for the turtle forum, not just people who've been sent a link) so I thought it was responsible of me to ask the other girls if 'Miss Zoie' was someone we knew. Again because of time difference and my wanting to give everyone a chance to see the thread I started asking who you were, your account ending up being pending for longer. I'm sorry you took this as us sneaking behind your back, but that simply wasn't the case. The biggest player here was time difference and I really can't do a thing about that. :shrug: 

I cannot say now due to how everything ended going whether or not I was going to e-mail you and let you know why your account was not approved, but I'd like to think that I was going to do just that. 

Zoie, there were no hurtful intentions on our side. A lot of hurtful things were said after Ginge got defensive, but none of it was geared towards you or about you at all. We have no issues with you and I'm positive you're a lovely person. 

I hope someday you can see this situation from our point of view and know that what happened was not only blown way out of proportion, but really not about YOU at all - but about anyone who we're not overly familiar with joining the private forum. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this, if you do, and I wish you all the best in your TTC journey. :flower:


----------



## addie25

Also if I may add one thing....A lot of us didn't know who you were when we were asked if you can join bc we never really spoke to you since you didn't write much on BNB. I know I didn't even recognize your name. So it really was not personal and I hope you can see this and understand it was not anything against you. As Luna said, I am sure you are a great person. We simply moved to a new place bc we only wanted to chat with people we knew very well. I am sure you can understand that. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am so freaking scared :( I just wish there was something I could do to know this baby was ok. I feel so lost :cry:


----------



## poas

Welcome to pregnancy ginge. Hope you get through the anxious time seeming to fly


----------



## x-ginge-x

Still doing ok...I think....still praying its a sticky one, first midwife appointment is 27th march!


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> Still doing ok...I think....still praying its a sticky one, first midwife appointment is 27th march!

wow thats early. my one was at 10 weeks lol

its normal to feel anxious everyone does x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mines because of my PCOS I asked for it. I hope I get early scan too I am terrified!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm sure my lines are getting lighter :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm so scared!


----------



## LittleSpy

Ginge, stop peeing on sticks! :hugs:

I could never keep up with all of you with the time difference and how busy I am at work when you guys are all freely chatting away. :winkwink:

My best to everyone! :flower:

Here's my Maisie girl being oh-so-cooperative when I'm trying to get a decent picture of her:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7189/6974317561_b6a30d7200.jpg
Sucking on her bottom lip:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7196/6828190034_8bf0acd7b5.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Someone please reassure me!! X


----------



## addie25

The line doesn't mean anything it all depends on how much water you had to drink that can make a line lighter so don't trust the stick. Just wait till your doc apt.


----------



## mummyApril

LittleSpy said:


> Ginge, stop peeing on sticks! :hugs:
> 
> I could never keep up with all of you with the time difference and how busy I am at work when you guys are all freely chatting away. :winkwink:
> 
> My best to everyone! :flower:
> 
> Here's my Maisie girl being oh-so-cooperative when I'm trying to get a decent picture of her:
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7189/6974317561_b6a30d7200.jpg
> Sucking on her bottom lip:
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7196/6828190034_8bf0acd7b5.jpg

she is gorgeous love her cheeks! hope youre well


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hey Ginge that line looks really good to me, it's waaaayyy stronger than the one the day before yesterday.:thumbup: And lines aren't reliable, especially on IC's. Only bloods can really tell you, but for me it's defo darker so try not to panic, hard as it is not to!!

Maisie is really pretty LS, cute outfits too!! xxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I want these few weeks to hurry up. But to keep my mind busy I have been making a baby record book as I searched meadowhall and couldn't find one so I am creating my own from a black binder type thing from paperchase!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls,

Im sorry for my overreaction, i obviously got the wrong end of the stick. I was emotional that day already (AF got me and ive been going through some stuff with my family).

Thanks for your kind words
No hard feelings. xx

Ginge, I know its hard but you should stop testing hun, you will drive yourself insane xxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

This morning....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thats great, Right on track! :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope so, I really am paranoid...


----------



## babyhopes2010

ginge its fine! HOW ABOUT THIS IS UR FOREVER BABY! I FELT THE SAME :hugs: and now shes squelling in her jumperoo lol


----------



## cassie04

Hey ginge thaat really is great news and fab lines :hugs: how bloody exciting!:happydance:

I have eventually managed to log onto new forum but i am an absolute NOOB! i dont know how to work anything on there and dunno if im posting right!>!>! but anyway IM HEREEEEEEE! hope your all well .... dont know where you all are ......miss you :cry:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I agree with Clare Ginge, start believing it! :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Maybe when I have seen it I will!


----------



## Gracie W

Hi ladies, had a miscarriage in January, not sure where I stand now as I have only had 1 period since then... So yep. Pretty new here, so just trolling around!!!

:dust: and good luck to ye all!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh Gracie I love your Dog!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmmm I'm predicted a girl by the gender chart!! x


----------



## babyhopes2010

so was i and she was girl :)
i was also predicted a girl by jenny renny she even got the right date freya was born!


----------



## x-ginge-x

One of the cheapies done just now!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok stop testing :haha: ull drive urself mad! oh and they will eventually get lightier i did one at 8wks and it was barely there!


----------



## x-ginge-x

So its true then, it does have an odd effect when you have too much Hcg and I have 2 more digis :haha: 

I want to come to the other Forum :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

yp


----------



## x-ginge-x

So lonely :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy appleseed :)


----------



## new mummy2010

HAPPY APPLESEED GINGE good luck with the pregnancy looks sticky


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hiya Ginge, Congrats on your appleseed! 

The Chinese Gender chart was right for both of mine. I don't have a vibe yet for you, kind of girl I think but not too sure!


----------



## HollyMonkey

This thread will be mad if new people settle in and use our old furniture :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

thanks guys, wish i could come to the other one :(


----------



## kit_cat

Hiya Ginge! Yay for your appleseed....so glad it's all going well :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think this is going to be my last post here as you are all over on the other forum now. 

Here goes...Thanks for being there throughout all the crap I took from Matt and thanks for supporting me with my new partner. Thanks for all the well wishes for my pregnancy. I wish you all good luck, and maybe we will cross paths another time as i'm clearly no longer a 'turtle' as such.


----------



## LittleSpy

All I'm saying is WHAT?!
Hubby had a bit of an "oops" a couple of weeks ago and now AF is a day late.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7068/7011310853_6a4253d71a.jpg
preg test comparison by 1LittleSpy, on Flickr

I'm seeing things, right? And 1 day late should be a LOT more clear than this, right?
:wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't see anything? do you have a pic of it normal?


----------



## LittleSpy

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7056/6865287100_80fbac0ace.jpg
3.24.12 2 by 1LittleSpy, on Flickr

I wish I had a better picture. I took this with my phone.

I think I just have major line eye. I look once and don't see anything. But if really concentrate, I start seeing a line. :wacko:
I don't even think that's where the line would be.

We were going to start NTNP in a couple of months. I don't mind either way. Just wish my body wouldn't torture me. My AF is usually very predictable.


----------



## x-ginge-x

If AF doesn't arrive i'd test again in a few days. I can't see much on them x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I don't really see anything on your test Littlespy, I would test in a few days if AF hasent arrived by then as Ginge said :) x


----------



## LittleSpy

Today's test was the same. I think it's just these tests. Of course my body decides to be flaky the one cycle we actually dtd and have an "oops" (I thought it was too early in my cycle to matter but then TOM was late and I got paranoid, lol). We've hardly dtd at all since Maisie was born because she ripped me a new one and I've been so tender. Funny timing for AF to be late is all, especially since I've always been very, very regular. Oh well! Guess I just ovulated late this cycle.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## HollyMonkey

I can't see any lines on your tests LS, possibly a shadow on the normal pic but nothing I'd rely on with an IC. Keep testing though!! :flower:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ginge you've got your appointment tomorrow no?


----------



## HollyMonkey

x-ginge-x said:


> I think this is going to be my last post here as you are all over on the other forum now.
> 
> Here goes...Thanks for being there throughout all the crap I took from Matt and thanks for supporting me with my new partner. Thanks for all the well wishes for my pregnancy. I wish you all good luck, and maybe we will cross paths another time as i'm clearly no longer a 'turtle' as such.

I cruise by BnB to see my non-turtle folk from other threads and I'm always on BBM if you want a chat/advice or whatever in your pregnancy Ginge. It's looking stickier day by day! :happydance:


----------



## poas

Did you test again littlespy?


----------



## Crunchie

Ohhhh little spy ! Could be could be .....

Yay for Appleseed ginge xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

hmm sweetpea.....with brown discharge...panic stations please.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had that too with Freya everything was fine aslong as it doesnt turn red i wouldnt worry x


----------



## kmteehoo

Ginge as you know i have Pcos and i bled on an off for 1st half of my pregnancy, sometimes heavier. Just make sure you rest alot, be positive and if it gets heavier give your doc/midwife a ring but brown discharge is more common than you think that early on xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

been to epu and they have taken bloods, swabs and had internal done- cervix closed no more bleeding seen, urine clear of infection 72 hours for swab results have to call them for hcg results in an hour or so


----------



## x-ginge-x

HCG is at 27,000 plus!


----------



## kmteehoo

:thumbup::happydance::baby:


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> HCG is at 27,000 plus!

see your find:happydance:

Now stop worrying enjoy urself:dohh:

I ruined my pregnancy by worrying and ill never get that back:cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Had scan today 6w4d heartbeat seen :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:happydance: Yay!!! xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

brill news!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Very bad nausea today :( not liking it!


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy blueberry day! ud be moaning if u didnt have any symptoms :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'd rather have any other symptom but this one :cry: I can't do anything for this nausea I'm too scared to go anywhere in case I have a panic attack because I feel sick!


----------



## babyhopes2010

x-ginge-x said:


> I'd rather have any other symptom but this one :cry: I can't do anything for this nausea I'm too scared to go anywhere in case I have a panic attack because I feel sick!

your pregnant smile:thumbup:this is nicest time,then everything will hurt in third tri


----------



## x-ginge-x

This isn't the nicest time this is the worst few weeks of my entire life. I'm emetophobic I can't deal with nausea and vomiting!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill all be worth it in the end. I didnt have an easy pregnancy but looking at my girls beautiful face in the morning makes everything 100% worth while :)


ull prob be sick in Labour :wacko: i was


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got more tablets this morning something new to try so going to give them a go, I'm praying they work or i'm going to spend the next X weeks in tears every time nausea appears :( and worth it or not I can't do sickness and nausea I want to cry constantly, I'm beginning to hate the baby :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thats ridiculous u dont hate the baby. all im saying is i had a rough pregnancy and everything was worth it.


----------



## x-ginge-x

having fun on ebay! got some tommee tippee stuff for a good price :) very happy is me :)


----------



## Crunchie

Chin up hun, honestly in a few weeks it will be a distant memory. 
X


----------



## babyhopes2010

B is n labour :wohoo:


----------



## Crunchie

babyhopes2010 said:


> b is n labour :wohoo:

he is here !!!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congrats B x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks to some of you that have removed me on facebook, nice of you. Thanks alot to those who still message me occasionally asking how i'm doing and how the pregnancy is progressing.


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats on 10 weeks :) im sure ihavent removed u off fb x


----------



## x-ginge-x

No clare you haven't and I thank you for that :) x and thanks hun feeling a little more relaxed now.

EDIT: clare you need to accept my friends request you never accepted it hun x


----------



## babyhopes2010

i never got one


----------



## x-ginge-x

click on friends and then requests, facebook is useless since they changed it, its showing as 'friend request sent' on mine :)


----------



## Crunchie

Good luck for your scan in Wednesday ginge xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie had her twins all healthy x


----------



## x-ginge-x

thanks for letting me know give her my congrats! x


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow soo much happened since we left this thread!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yup! :winkwink:

Congrats to you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I don't know if x-.ginger-x comes on bnb anymore or if she updated. She had a beautiful healthy baby boy. x


----------



## Mollykins

Birth place of the Turtles... such a nostalgic thread. x


----------



## babyhopes2010

i miss this thread :(


----------



## new mummy2010

So sad reading back girls all the giggles, grumps, groans and good times :)

Really miss this thread whatsapp is soooo fast !!!

Move with the times and all that though !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

out of everything i prefer this thread to anything else :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

I miss this thread so much, catching up on mornings and during the day, reading back on stuff makes me smile so much. Especially cats wonky boob :D x To think with the exception of Jaynie (but shes excused) We have all succeeded in getting a hatchling and some of us are on to our seconds!


----------



## new mummy2010

Me too its hard on whatsapp for me to find time to commit to reading back and there can be 100's each day 
Technology I guess !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just miss things all the time


----------



## x-ginge-x

So sad that this thread died and we never reached 8000 posts either, to think some of you have your 2nd babies now too!


----------



## firstbaby25

It is sad that this is no more... the good old days of having to log on to BnB for a chat! Sat with the laptop to talk to you guys.

I am pregnant now too! So it is sadder that I never got to be a part of the turtle preggy's...


----------



## x-ginge-x

and yet i still got updates that you wrote here jaynie <3 its amazing what we had and I miss it :cry:


----------

